#kubuntu 2005-10-17
<philipacamaniac> stodge: breezy hasn't quite been released, so yes, package updates could be quite numerous until Breezy is released
<philipacamaniac> after release, you'll only see security fixes and major bug fixes
<hyperactivecrond> hmm.. what would be good to remove to make space in the kubuntu livecd?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> kernel. I don't use it much
<nicholaspaul> hey libben - sorry, i was away for a while. 
<hyperactivecrond> are you seriuos Rogue_Jedi_X 
<nicholaspaul> libben: i can mount the cdrw ok, but i want to open the disc itself
<stianh> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<stianh> hmm, i am trying to compile various things from sources, but I get that
<Rogue_Jedi_X> hyperactivecrond: Don't be silly
<stianh> however, gcc and g++ and cpp is installed
<stianh> any suggestions?
<Sgep> Are the PyKDE issues resolved in breezy?
<philipacamaniac> Sgep:all my Amarok scripts work, including a bunch I downloaded, so I think yes?
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: is oem install option available for Kubuntu as well?
<Sgep> I had trouble with the PyKDE package depencencies on hoary
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: how do you mean?
<philipacamaniac> Riddell: I'm seeing that there is an OEM installation method in the BreezyReleaseNotes. I assume it is on the Ubuntu CD, but I'm wondering about the Kubuntu CD
<philipacamaniac> rather, OEM Mode
<Riddell> philipacamaniac: I assume so too :)
<philipacamaniac> :)
<philipacamaniac> that's a funny but acceptable answer...
<philipacamaniac> lol
<Sgep> It seemed to require impossible dependencies
<philipacamaniac> Sgep: what are you trying to run
<Sgep> Trying to download PyKDE
<apokryphos> busted on hoary
<apokryphos> ...unless it was fixed
<Sgep> The question is, is it fixed in breezy?
<apokryphos> yes
<philipacamaniac> sudo apt-get pykdeextensions
<philipacamaniac> worked for me
* apokryphos wonders if Kubuntu is gonna try using Kate for .debs forever
<philipacamaniac> apokryphos: right click them for a special surprise
<apokryphos> philipacamaniac: I'm referring to ones in Konqueror URLs
<apokryphos> (web browser mode)
<philipacamaniac> ah
<philipacamaniac> sigh
<philipacamaniac> right click save-as...
<apokryphos> no, you can't always do that
<philipacamaniac> not on sourceforge anyway
<apokryphos> especially when you use php links to get to the deb
<philipacamaniac> yeah - but you know how to add the file association, right?
<apokryphos> of course
<apokryphos> it doesn't work; try it
<philipacamaniac> What did you associate it with
<apokryphos> guess
<philipacamaniac> ark
<apokryphos> kwrite of course
<philipacamaniac> ?
<philipacamaniac> damn you're right, doesn't make a damn difference
<apokryphos> why exactly would I want a deb to open with ark? I hardly extract them on any regular basis
<philipacamaniac> yeah, but what else is there? kpackage?
<philipacamaniac> adept doesn't handle opening deb files.
<apokryphos> bingo! Or any other package manager. Though I'd make it ask me to save it to a location
<apokryphos> *any other working
* philipacamaniac thinks adept is good for its purpose
* apokryphos thinks it isn't really
<philipacamaniac> so what's the problem
<apokryphos> but hey :)
<philipacamaniac> with the file association, that is
<apokryphos> the problem of course was it opening debs in kate
<apokryphos> hardly expected or ever-wanted behaviour
<apokryphos> oh, right, sorry -- I don't know
<apokryphos> it's been there for ages though
<apokryphos> I'll just bug report
<philipacamaniac> I'm going to look into that, because it is bothersome
<philipacamaniac> gtg for now
<apokryphos> adieu
<apokryphos> anyone have any thoughts on the current ksplash for breezy?
<propagandhi> i dont like it much at all
<propagandhi> but as its not hard to change, its no biggy
<god-zero> apokryphos: The "window" in the center looks like it's for some icons, but I see none. I switched to the old kde style
<propagandhi> I still think there's heaps of cool kde enhancements that should have been incorporated in this release
<apokryphos> god-zero: nope, it's meant to be like that. Seems really odd to me too
<apokryphos> propagandhi: what like?
<apokryphos> a lot of things just didn't make it in time
<propagandhi> like yakuake for example
<propagandhi> easy addon there
<apokryphos> err, you do know when that came out right?
<god-zero> what exactly is yakuake? a console?
<apokryphos> yeah, with a few cool affects/convenientisms
<propagandhi> even the default install should be skinned a little nicer
<apokryphos> it would've been nice to get in moodin ideally, but hey
<apokryphos> propagandhi: what other things are missing?
<propagandhi> i'm not saying anythings missing persay, just that a few added enhancements, such as skins, themes, window decorations, icons
<propagandhi> would have made it slighter nicer than it already is
<apokryphos> addons or alteration of the default look?
<propagandhi> alteration of the default look wouldnt hurt much either
<apokryphos> what would you change?
<propagandhi> to a user who says "I think i might try Kubuntu" the default look is quite bland I am sure most would agree
<propagandhi> I mean a Kubuntu KBFX theme would rock
<propagandhi> the kmenu in itself is very dull
<propagandhi> and kbfx is pretty flexible
<apokryphos> oO
<propagandhi> when I install any distro the first thing that happens is i spend a couple hours making it look nice, new users would get lost in that process
<apokryphos> Me too
<apokryphos> not if they used Help
<apokryphos> and headed to the userguide, which explains all of that stuff
<apokryphos> though it doesn't take me a couple of hours :P
<propagandhi> i suppose it depends how fussy you are
<propagandhi> but all in all dont you agree the default install is very plain?
<apokryphos> it's quite contrary to my aesthetic preferences, but I can understand their decisions
<propagandhi> well, I'm not questioning their decisions, i am just providing my opinion which on many counts has been known to be wrong
<apokryphos> =)
<apokryphos> what's your current appearance&themes setup like?
<apokryphos> ack, be back in a sec
<propagandhi> well currently its not the greatest - http://www.welldone.com.au/linux/snapshot8.jpg and http://www.welldone.com.au/linux/snapshot9.jpg
<propagandhi> apokryphos: well currently its not the greatest - http://www.welldone.com.au/linux/snapshot8.jpg and http://www.welldone.com.au/linux/snapshot9.jpg
<apokryphos> interesting look
<cyne> how do i find out my version of x.org?
<propagandhi> yeah i change mine all the time though
<propagandhi> whats yours like at the moment
<apokryphos> I used to, but don't find myself with as much effort to investigate as much lately; ok, one sec, I'll screeny
<propagandhi> ok
<propagandhi> anybody else here like to share their theme/setup
<apokryphos> http://giannaros.org/screeny.jpg
<apokryphos> nikkia: note all the kvirc colour changes :P
<propagandhi> nice
<propagandhi> how did u get the window transparency
<apokryphos> composite extension
<nikkia> hmmm, don't like the way you have the user list tho
<apokryphos> what other way is there?
<propagandhi> I'm using opera for IRC
<apokryphos> how is it?
<nikkia> apokryphos: http://narch.1.vg/~nikki/kvirc.png
<propagandhi> reallyy nice i reckon
<apokryphos> I used it briefly once, and it wasn't too bad. Better than chatzilla as I recall it
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<propagandhi> yeah, well with 8.5 and the skins u can get now
<apokryphos> ah yes, must remove those evil lines
<propagandhi> nikkia: how about your desktop/panel etc?
<propagandhi> folders etc
<nikkia> you know i don't go for eye candy :P
<propagandhi> ha ha, fair enough then
<nikkia> apokryphos: its also REALLY spaced out on your screenshot, must make #kubuntu go on forever :P
<nikkia> and you don't have activity indicators turned on :)
<Sgep> Is there an online map of how the compose key works by default in Kubuntu?
<apokryphos> nikkia: hm, I don't see the option for less-spaced out
<apokryphos> but of course I have those annoying indicators off :P
<apokryphos> as are all the annoying icons (/me forgets their name)
<apokryphos> I figure I just make the messages in different colour instead of having those
<apokryphos> konversation style oO
<nikkia> anyway, bedtime for me
<nikkia> still trying to get over this fever, so an early night :)
<apokryphos> 'night
<apokryphos> and get well :)
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<jeroenvrp> question
<jeroenvrp> I am downloading the 5.10rc now
<jeroenvrp> is it easy to upgrade to the 5.10 final?
<jeroenvrp> from the rc?
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Lord_Athur> I've problems
<Lord_Athur> I cannot use the floppy friver
<Lord_Athur> driver :P
<Lord_Athur> What should I do?
<Lord_Athur> Can someone help me?
<eckhart> hi
<eckhart> i need the (k)ubuntu breezy sources.list file
<eckhart> where can i find it?
<eckhart> i.e. i suspect my current sources.list file being broken
<eckhart> as i have several broken deps in the form "adept: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not going to be installed"
<Juerd> Do usage statistics of ubuntu vs kubuntu exist?
<Juerd> eckhart: I don't have the original, but if you want, you can have mine
<eckhart> Juerd: that would be fine
<eckhart> just the important lines please
<Latem> just wandering, anyone know when is Kubuntu 5.10 final suppose to come out?
<cddesjar> could someone check this out for me
<cddesjar> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3007
<cddesjar> i am trying to install staroffice 8
<cddesjar> and i can't get the core4u installed
<propagandhi> cddesjar: hoary?
<Juerd> eckhart: http://pastebot.nd.edu/128
<cddesjar> breezy
<cddesjar> it wants me to install kdelibs4
<cddesjar> and another package
<Juerd> cddesjar: Is there a specific reason you need staroffice?
<propagandhi> cddesjar: are you using kde 3.5 beta?
<cddesjar> not really....i think it's a little nicer than oo.org2 and spell check works
<Juerd> cddesjar: Most of openoffice.org2, default in breezy, is the same
<Juerd> I see
<cddesjar> i am using kde3.5beta
<cddesjar> my heart isn't broken if i can't use staroffice but it would be nice...i got it for free cause i'm a student
<propagandhi> cddesjar: have you tried apt-get install kdelibs4-dev
<cddesjar> it gives me a lot of unmet dependencies...about 20
<cddesjar> should i be running adept or apt-get?
<propagandhi> cddesjar: dont matter
<cddesjar> i didn't think it would
<propagandhi> i dont have any unmet dependencies
<propagandhi> can you paste your sources.list
<propagandhi> in the pastebin
<eckhart> Juerd: thanks, i'll try it
<cddesjar> ok...i uninstalled the core4u
<cddesjar> and now i can install kdelibs4-dev
<cddesjar> i'll try to reinstall core4u after
<propagandhi> yeah fair enough
<cddesjar> it also wants this
<cddesjar> libqt3c102-mt
<propagandhi> yep, so you can install that too
<cddesjar> so that's a real package?
<propagandhi> install libqt3-mt and libqt3-mt-dev
<CavalierBob> Hi all!
<stodge> Yes it works fine under Fluxbox, but not KDE
<stodge> Oops wrong window
<cddesjar> damn it...it's telling me the same damn thing again
<CavalierBob> I see there is a KDE 3.4.3 repo now at the Kubuntu site. Haven't seen any announcement anywhere. Anyone know what's up? 
<propagandhi> CavalierBob: theres also 3.5 beta too
<strike4ce> This is awesome!  I love Kubunta
<strike4ce> I just installed and am running. What do I do next?
<CavalierBob> propagandhi: Yeah, knew the 3.5 beta was there. The 3.4.3 repo is dated today. Surprised no release news anywhere.
<chavo> strike4ce, idle in IRC
<strike4ce> what?
<propagandhi> strike4ce: good stuff
<Lord_Athur> How can I mount the floppy driver? but with access for use the floppy disk?
<strike4ce> propagandhi: I got it setup right this time
<cddesjar> i think i like synaptic better adept...at least at the moment
<propagandhi> cddesjar: i agree
<propagandhi> adept is a bit messier i reckon
<cddesjar> adept seems to bulky and cumbersome
<cddesjar> and it's hard to install/remove multiple things at one time
<propagandhi> yep
<cddesjar> does anyone know if i should keep my kde 3.5 beta repositories?
<cddesjar> or are they a one time thing?
<CaseysZ> good evening everyone
<cddesjar> hi
<CaseysZ> i am getting kernel panics when trying to boot the Hoary live cd on my G5
<stodge> How can I get kubuntu to play multiple sounds at once?
<stodge> If I'm listening to music and a sound occurs I get an error
<CaseysZ> i am using 'live-power4 video=ofonly' as the boot option.  any ideas?
<StR> Hi all!
<strike4ce> Should I do the Kynaptic upgrade?
<strike4ce> Hello?
<Tm_T> adept!
<cddesjar> why would you strike?
<cddesjar> i mean wouldn't you
<strike4ce> Is it like windows update?
<fatejudger> does anyone know a good repository to get the firefox beta?
<strike4ce> I dont know any good suppositories
<Hobbsee> morning all
<strike4ce> hi
<strike4ce> can you see me
<Hobbsee> hi
<Hobbsee> yeah
<strike4ce> im lagged a little
<Hobbsee> *looks around for strike4ce*  nope, cant see you with my eyes covered :P
<Hobbsee> ah right, lagging by how much?
<strike4ce> heh
<strike4ce> i dunno ping me
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that's the optoin i wanted, i tried via whois
<Hobbsee> ping took 2 seconds
<strike4ce> cool
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: 2 seconds
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<Hobbsee> shows the lag down the bottom of my screen at 202ms, got no idea how that relates
<Hobbsee> although if yours is lagging, wouldnt it lag before it got to my computer, and then lagging again to reply?
<strike4ce> I dunno probably
<Hobbsee> lol...that requires way too much thinking to figure out!
<strike4ce> How can I tell if the hoary or breezy drivers are working with my graphics card
<Hobbsee> um...it doesnt look to be lsmod, but ought to be something similar
<cddesjar> konversation is so much better than ksirc
<Tm_T> irssi is the best
<Hobbsee> never tried ksirc, konversatoin is nice though
<Hobbsee> hmmm...no ksirc that i can see in breezy...oh well
<cddesjar> i've never tried irssi i hear it's good
<cddesjar> yeah ksirc was a piece of crap
<Tm_T> cddesjar: try it
* Tm_T is one huge irssi ad
<cddesjar> i'll be...it worked this time
<Hobbsee> cddesjar: what worked this time?
<cddesjar> my staroffice 8 installation
<jesusfish> is KDE 3.4.3 supposed to replace my 3.5 beta1 packages?
<cddesjar> before it wasn't letting me install a package
<cddesjar> other way around jesus
<jesusfish> cddesjar: ya, it's supposed to be, but if I do dist-upgrade, my 3.5 packages are being replaced
<Hobbsee> jesusfish: i dont think so, were you wanting it to?
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: nope
<Hobbsee> did you change teh 3.5 packages to breezy?
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: sorry?
<Hobbsee> ie. the repository entry for it?
<Hobbsee> *the
<Hobbsee> #KDE 3.5 Beta
<Hobbsee> deb http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1 breezy main
<Hobbsee> deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta1/kubuntu breezy main
<Hobbsee> ie those are the breezy reps to get it from
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: ya, that's what I had from the start
<Hobbsee> so if you didnt change the hoary reps to breezy ones, it wouldnt surprise me if they get overwritten
<Hobbsee> why?  arent you on hoary now?
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: nope
<Hobbsee> then where are you dist upgrading to?
<propagandhi> jesusfish: you shouldnt install kde 3.4.3 if you're using beta 3.5
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: I've had breezy for a while, but this dist-upgrade, it started "upgrading" my 3.5 to 3.4.3
<jesusfish> propagandhi: ^
<Hobbsee> if you've already got breezy, why dist upgrade?
<propagandhi> you dont upgrade 3.5 to 3.4.3
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: tp upgrade to the newer revisions
<jesusfish> propagandhi: no kidding
<Hobbsee> you should just be using sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Hobbsee> no dist-upgrade in there
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: never really have understood the difference
<Hobbsee> dist-upgrade = distrobution upgrade
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: so in the end, what does it do differently?
<jesusfish> I've always wondered...lol
<Hobbsee> ie upgradign from warty to hoary, or from hoary to breezy, or from breezy to dapper (in a few days)
<Hobbsee> well, if your sources list is changed, it'll upgrade you to the next version, which is probably very buggy
<Hobbsee> so upgrade just upgrades all your packages, and makes you still run breezy
<Hobbsee> dist upgrade will try and upgrade you to the next version, dapper
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: would it do that if you had specified breezy in the source list?  I thought it wouldn't touch the source list
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure, but would i want to run the risk using the wrong command?  probably not
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: ya, I always just used dist
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: regardless, upgrade still wants to "upgrade" my KDE
<Hobbsee> true.  upgrade is the command you are supposed to use, and upgrade has 5 less characters than dist-upgrade :P
<jesusfish> lol
<Hobbsee> jesusfish: there has been new versions of kde 3.5 beta coming out
<Hobbsee> they've been coming down to me for a few days, adn i'm still showing as running kde 3.5 beta
<jesusfish> dist-upgrade  in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing depen
<jesusfish>               dencies with new versions of packages; apt-get has a "smart" conflict resolution system, and  it  will  at
<jesusfish>               tempt  to  upgrade  the  most  important  packages  at the expense of less important ones if necessary
<jesusfish> ew, that's messy looking
<Hobbsee> just check if it really is sending you to 3.4.3, or if it's just upgrade of 3.5
<jesusfish> but there's your difference
<Hobbsee> where'd you find that?
<jesusfish> man page
<Hobbsee> ah right
<jesusfish> so basically, upgrade won't remove package
<jesusfish> dist will
<jesusfish> that's what I kinda thought....dist just does a bit more than upgrade
<Hobbsee> mmm ok
<Hobbsee> which goes against what the faq says about updating your system manually :P
<jesusfish> lol
<jesusfish> ya
<Hobbsee> what version does it say it will update the kde packages to?
<Hobbsee> 4:3.4.3?
<jesusfish> ya
<Hobbsee> that seems to be a later update of kde 3.5 beta
<jesusfish> are you sure?
<jesusfish> I thought beta was 3.4.91
<Hobbsee> well, a lot of my programs are showing that, and i'm definetly running the beta
<jesusfish> it doesn't update all of the packages, just some
<jesusfish> unless they labelled the new packages wrong
<jesusfish> try checking kmail
<Hobbsee> akregator is showing in synaptic as 4:3.4.3 but is showing in about akregator that it's the 1.1.3 using kde beta 3.4.91
<Hobbsee> same with kmail
<jesusfish> if kde-libs is 3.5 beta, it'll always show KDE as using 3.4.91
<Hobbsee> if you want, ask Riddell - he's the one that does all the packaging
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: ah, I think I see the issue now
<Hobbsee> oh yes? what do you see?
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: the 3.5 beta only has the KDE base, not the apps like KMail, etc in it
<Hobbsee> ah...right...yep
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: so it's upgrading the packages from 3.4.2 to 3.4.3
<Hobbsee> right
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: ...and I think I'll stick with my dist-upgrade :)
<Hobbsee> lol...go for it
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: worked for a few years now
<jesusfish> Hobbsee: can't hurt too much
<Hobbsee> true, i suppose if it does screw up, you can always reinstall your system
<jesusfish> yup
<jesusfish> not like it's hard
<jesusfish> most stuff can be fixed without reinstall anyways
<Hobbsee> true
<strike4ce> Can you download mp3s and play withkubunta?
<cddesjar> if you are migrating from debian and you convert RPMs via alien in debian they won't work in kubuntu
<cddesjar> just thought i would let everyone know this
<cddesjar> you need to convert them again
<Sgep> Will breezy use KOffice 1.4.1?
<Hobbsee> mmm ok, i didnt know it made a difference, although i've never used debian
<Hobbsee> Sgep: nope
<Sgep> :-(
<Hobbsee> well, not by default, anyway
<Hobbsee> you can install it
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: yes
<cddesjar> yeah i just switched from debian basically because it's development is a little slow
<cddesjar> but it's a rock solid distro.
<Hobbsee> lol...like upgrading every 18 months?
<Hobbsee> it ought to be with release cycles that logn1
<Sgep> Is there a distro that has the latest software?
<cddesjar> don't i just need w32codecs to watch Real Video
<cddesjar> the same folks who develop debian develop ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Sgep: give me a sec
<Sgep> hi MEtaLpREs 
<MEtaLpREs> sup
<Hobbsee> 1.4.1...yep, that's there in breezy
<Hobbsee> openoffice.org 2 beta is the default though
<MEtaLpREs> so how easy is the upgrade from the rc to the final release? would it be easier to just reinstall?
<Hobbsee> you can grab it via adept/synaptic/apt-get/installer of choice
<Hobbsee> MEtaLpREs: simple
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<jsubl2> cddesjar, download realplayer from http://real.com/linux
<MEtaLpREs> ok, so the same as going from 5.04?
<cddesjar> no i don't want realplayer
<cddesjar> i want to use kaffeine
<Hobbsee> going from 5.04 involves changing your sources.list and doing a dist-upgrade, and is far more risky
<Hobbsee> cddesjar: then why not use it?
<MEtaLpREs> ahh
<Hobbsee> cddesjar: or do you need the other codecs as well?
<Hobbsee> MEtaLpREs: as for updating from rc to breezy final, it's just like keeping your hoary updated, and i've been doing it for around a week with no problems
<cddesjar> i think it's the gstreamer engine
<cddesjar> i am going to install xine
<MEtaLpREs> is there 64bit support good? i have amd64 but ive been running x86 for a while now cause 64bit support was real bad last time i tried it
<cddesjar> does adept use apt-get or aptitude?
<cddesjar> the xine engine tha tis
<Hobbsee> cddesjar: doesnt aptitude use apt-get as well?
<MEtaLpREs> since the performance increase is so small from x86 to amd64 im not going to deal with the hassle unless they have real good support
<Hobbsee> i thought they both used apt-get, and were just GUI's for them
<cddesjar> oh...i thought aptitude was different then apt-get
<Hobbsee> MEtaLpREs: couldnt tell you myself, i dont have an amd64
<cddesjar> !aptitude
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, aptitude is like apt-get or synaptic, but uses a full-screen text interface, or the replacement/user front end for apt-get as of Debian Sarge
<cddesjar> ok you're right
<Hobbsee> mmm...i think they are all based on apt-get
<Hobbsee> well, they'd have to be, otherwise they'd be based on rpms
<cddesjar> alright that fixed my probably
<cddesjar> installing xine-engine for kaffeine allowed me to stream real video/audio
<Hobbsee> yay!
<satafterh> is there an msn cliat to use a cam with?
<cddesjar> amsn is suppose to be coming out with this pretty soon, or so i hear
<satafterh> that would be great, no others at the moment?
<MEtaLpREs> is the final release on the 13th with ubuntu or is kubuntu delayed?
<cddesjar> not that i know of
<satafterh> ok ty
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming it's coming on the 13th, but i dont know
<Hobbsee> seeing as the rc came a little late
<satafterh> is any one familar with the news scrolling you can put on your task bar? I would liek to add cnn can i do that
<satafterh> rc and final be all that differant?
<Hobbsee> satafterh: you mean rss feeds?
<satafterh> yes rss i think , lol
<Hobbsee> and no, there will be some bug fixes, and i think the packages are going from 3.4.2 to 3.4.3 in kde
<satafterh> knewsticker
<Hobbsee> or akregator
<Hobbsee> either owrks
<satafterh> how can i add cnn
<Hobbsee> no knewsticker in breezy, so cant help you there
<Hobbsee> is there a button or an option makred "add feed"
<satafterh> using breezy now and using knewsticker
<satafterh> its ver 2
<Hobbsee> mmm ok, i wonder why it's not on here
<Hobbsee> oh well
<Hobbsee> somewhere there will be a button saying add feed
<Hobbsee> or in the menus
<Hobbsee> then copy the address into there, it will find the feed, and download
<Hobbsee> if it's like akgregator, that is
<satafterh> i found that just dont know the feed to add for cnn
<Hobbsee> try cnn.com
<Hobbsee> usually it autofinds...
<Hobbsee> ie http://www.cnn.com/
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<Hobbsee> U.S.
<Hobbsee> nope, nto that
<Hobbsee> http://www.cnn.com/services/rss/
<Hobbsee> check out that page, and pick the one you want
<satafterh> found this  http://www.newsisfree.com/HPE/xml/feeds/15/2315.xml
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> that should work
<Hobbsee> copy that address into the knewsticker
<satafterh> its working , thanks
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<cddesjar> what bittorrent client can I use to make bittorrent files?  only azureus?
<cyne> anyone know why my audio cd's aren't playing in Kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> cyne: does any of your sound work?
<cyne> Hobbsee: yes it all works apart from that
<cyne> kscd tries to play it
<cyne> ( audio discs ) and seems to play but produces no output
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> try in a program that you know works, to see if it's the program...
<cyne> is there a mixer setting i can change?
<Hobbsee> although it works here
<Hobbsee> kmix or alsamixer (the second in console) you could try
<cyne> ok Hobbsee 
<strike4ce> How do I set my root password?
<cddesjar> do i need to install a package before i can mp3s?
<jsubl2> cddesjar, sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg
<Hobbsee> !tell strike4ce about root
<Hobbsee> kuser is the actual answer
<filloy> hi all !....can anybody recomend me an alternative to amsn ? i don like it very much.....
<cddesjar> gaim
<cddesjar> kopete
<cddesjar> gaim is really easy and nice
<filloy> uhmmm, tried them but im looking forward to test al instant messengers to see which one is best for me :P
<filloy> thanx cddesjar
<cyne> Hobbsee: alsamixer says CD is on 100%, and Xmms does the same thing with CDA's ( progress bar moves, but no output )
<Hobbsee> hmm ok
<Hobbsee> you can use aplay in the console you know, and try playing it from there, as a random sidenote
<filloy> cyne try runing alsamixer and unmute stuff :)
<filloy> cyne i cant use my laptop sound unless i mute "external amplifier"
<cddesjar> you need gstreamer-mad too
<filloy> yep, forgot that
<cddesjar> hmm..it's telling me some media could not be loaded
<cddesjar> i am using the gstreamer engine in amarok
<cddesjar> and i d/l the akode-mpeg and g-streamer-0.8-mad packages
<jsubl2> xine engine works good
<cddesjar> i haven't installed xine engine yet
<cddesjar> i am giong to
<jsubl2> i have heard some say they prefer it to the others
<cddesjar> i don't think i like adept
* os2mac waves
<jsubl2> the search works well
<cddesjar> it's too bloated...i think i'll stick to synaptic
<hydrogen> hrm?
<hydrogen> synaptic is more bloatlike than adept
<hydrogen> and less kde-centric :/
<propagandhi> no way
<cddesjar> no way
<cddesjar> adept is way more bloated
<cddesjar> it's going to explode
<`Nomad> hey all.. I'm very happy with this release so far.. Great job. :)
<`Nomad> All I need now is my French Canadian keyboard layout. 
<cddesjar> ok i switched engines and still no media can be loaded
* os2mac is pretty happy with the RC... hibernate works, adept works... just need to get ndiswrapper installed and detectably by default and it would be all good.
<jsubl2> cddesjar, amarok?
<cddesjar> yup
<jsubl2> did it scan your collection
<cddesjar> yup
<jsubl2> does  it work except for that error
<frank23> `Nomad: did you upgrade to breezy?
<TokenBad> in azureus any one know why it gives zipexception error?
<jsubl2> TokenBad, using java 1.5
<TokenBad> good question
<TokenBad> not sure
<jsubl2> java -version
<laszlok> anyone knwo how to get ktts working?
<cddesjar> strange it works now
<cddesjar> f-ing wierd
<TokenBad> java version "1.4.2"
<TokenBad> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<filloy> apt-get distro-upgrade is 480 mb :S im going to sleep hahahaha, goodbye
<jsubl2> oops
<`Nomad>  fcrank:  yes. :)
<`Nomad> oops.. sorry typo :)
<`Nomad> frank23: Did a full install..  I wanted to repartition my HD
<frank23> `Nomad: ok did you get French Canadian keyboard to work? you need Canada Variant: fr
<Ravensky> I should switch to Kubuntu. After seeing how fast stuff installs, it's looking good ;)
<cddesjar> i am living in Canada...i'm not french canadian though
* Ravensky uses Gentoo right now :P
<Ravensky> on a crappy 1ghz machine too!
<`Nomad> frank23:  Where would I find this?
<frank23> `Nomad: System Settings -> Regional and Accessibility -> Keyboard Layout
<frank23> `Nomad: Canada (Multilingual) will not work
<`Nomad> frank: I do go there, but I do not have that option.. I only see Multilingual
<`Nomad> I normally do not have to change everything to french to get the layout. :)
<frank23> `Nomad: choose Canada then choose a Layout variant
<`Nomad> got it.. 
<`Nomad> :)
<frank23> `Nomad: cool
<`Nomad> h h h
<`Nomad> :)
<cddesjar> kubuntu is pretty sharp indeed
<`Nomad> Now one last thing, some panels are huge when I get into them, like the one for keyboard actually.. I run at 1024X768
<`Nomad> some panels are bigger than that and I can reach the apply button
<`Nomad> can't reach I mean
<frank23> `Nomad: I don't have that problem 1600x1200
<`Nomad> The panel fo rstyles is especially huge..  I installed baghira cuz as much as I love linux, I still lust for a mac.. :)
<`Nomad> me could use a better video card i guess.
* `Nomad could use a better video card i guess.
<`Nomad> :)
<`Nomad> frank23: Thank you so much, I never saw that option for "fr"
<frank23> `Nomad: yeah it took me a while to find it.. I even submitted a bug about it before finding it!
<`Nomad> lol
<frank23> finis les emails sans accents!
<`Nomad> exactement
<`Nomad> Next step, get my wacom tablet to behave as it should. :)
<`Nomad> I am liek 99.6% to reachign my goal of living without M$-Windows
<Hobbsee> lol nice
<Hobbsee> i just had to boot there...horrible thing
<Hobbsee> my connection suddenly died so i figured i'd get the updates for that...i dont know how people survive without multiple desktops...
<Onetrack> so I'm in an installed kubuntu, lovin it, could someone point me to some information on the ltsp install for it ?
<`Nomad> ltsp?
<`Nomad> oh
<`Nomad> do this an dit shows you which packages you need..    sudo apt-cache search ltsp
<TokenBad> in azureus any one know why it gives zipexception error?
<Onetrack> thanks nomad
<Onetrack> I thought it was already in 5.10, or is that just ubuntu and not kubuntu
<Hobbsee> is there a separate ubuntu/kubuntu bugzilla, or is it under the same one?
<hydrogen> think its same one
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> *goes off to report bug*
<Sgep> Bye all!
<whitefungi> say for instance....  I just installed kubuntu (from which I am typing) and I am trying to do and update apt-get update, it is stalling at the security check.  pointers?
<Hobbsee> at the security check?
<Hobbsee> did you use "sudo apt-get update"
<whitefungi> Hobbsee: nope.  sudo bash
<whitefungi> then apt-get update
<pet> can u paste the err 
<Hobbsee> ah...repositories are down, ditto some of the ubuntu site.
<whitefungi> o-tay
<whitefungi> hm.
<whitefungi> bad first taste, but everything else is sweet.
<Hobbsee> which is a pain, seeing as i was trying to go there and file a bug
<Hobbsee> but yeah, post the error?
<Hobbsee> kubuntu's down as wel
<Hobbsee> l
<whitefungi> aaronjs@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get update
<whitefungi> 50% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.151)]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.182)] 
<whitefungi> ...and there it sits...
<whitefungi> waiting.
<Hobbsee> yeah, that just means the repositories are down
<whitefungi> 'tis what I was dreading would be the case.
<Hobbsee> give it a few mins, they havent been down like this in ages
* whitefungi has a new toy, but can't play. :)
<whitefungi> I need to get apache,php, bluefish, mysql...   ...and on and on and on...
<Hobbsee> i know!
<Hobbsee> now you should be getting errors that they are timing out
<whitefungi> where does mysql hide in this neat little app called kynaptic?
<Hobbsee> you're on hoary, i take it?
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, reps are down, you cant install synaptic
* whitefungi doesn't see databases
<Hobbsee> use the search button, if it has oen
<whitefungi> hoary?  I suppose that is the release.
<whitefungi> what is most current?
<cddesjar> i think kubuntu.org is down too
<Hobbsee> breezy in a day and a half
<Hobbsee> yeah it is
<Hobbsee> currently hoary is, breezy is to be released tomorrow
<whitefungi> hm, mysql is installed by default.  Interesting.
* whitefungi will wait on installing all this crap if he's using the wrong release.
<cddesjar> breezy is suppose to be released tomorrow?
<Hobbsee> yeah, 13th
<cddesjar> don't install hoary
<cddesjar> well i guess it's not a waste of time
<cddesjar> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<whitefungi> already installed.  on vm machine at the moment.
<Hobbsee> well, dist upgrade works most of the time
<cddesjar> after editing the repositoires
<cddesjar> and you're golden
<frank23> whitefungi: you'll have a nice 450 MB download for breezy and you're done
<Hobbsee> cddesjar: cant, the reps are down
<cddesjar> i know
<Hobbsee> lol
* whitefungi should have d/l'd previous to today.
* whitefungi is a dumbass.
<cddesjar> i am having troubles getting java too right now
<cddesjar> too many people on bittorrent
<whitefungi> I'm sure the repositories will go down to do a big swap out of files...   Old dist to new dist.   heh.   
<Hobbsee> no
<regeya_> bittorrent == teh evile
<Hobbsee> the reps are different
<Hobbsee> you can grab java...
<Hobbsee> !java
<ubotu> methinks javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy) 64-bit? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#java
<Hobbsee> not via bittorrent, that is
<cddesjar> yeah that's via bittorrent
<cddesjar> you need a bittorrent client to install java via those websites
<Hobbsee> http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Hobbsee> nah...i didnt realise you couldnt still get to that link
<Hobbsee> that should get you straight to the debs of them
<cddesjar> hey...thanks
<Hobbsee> :P no probs
<whitefungi> gah!   no gcc?
<whitefungi> lol
<cddesjar> 1.5 right?
<Hobbsee> java? yeah
<Hobbsee> make sure you get the 2nd in the list, not the dev version
<Hobbsee> excluding parent directory on top
<cddesjar> you mean not sdk the re right?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Pwn3r> how can i control what shows up when i type 'media:/' in the konqueror address bar?
<whitefungi> fstab?
<Hobbsee> fstab
* whitefungi doens't know kubuntu yet...
<Hobbsee> what's showing now though, and what do you want to add?
<cddesjar> and here i went and installed w32codecs via bittorrent...thought that seemed silly
<Hobbsee> lol
<Pwn3r> right now there is cdroms and hard drives, and i want to add usb devices
<Hobbsee> usb devices plugged in, i take it?
<Pwn3r> yea, and they are auto mounted in /media
<Hobbsee> you on kde 3.4.3 or 3.5beta?
<Pwn3r> kde 3.4.3
<Hobbsee> check for a bug, otherwise file one on it
<Hobbsee> that shouldnt be happening
<Hobbsee> kde 3.4.2 it showed the correct thing
<Hobbsee> 3.5 does the same as 3.4.2, if you want to put that in there
<Pwn3r> i upgraded to breezy yesterday
<Hobbsee> http://bugs.kde.org
<Pwn3r> thats when it broke, it worked great before
<Hobbsee> *nods* which would be why you have 3..4.3
<Pwn3r> k :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, you upgraded to 3.4.3 during the install
<frank23> cddesjar: why is w32codecs via bittorrent silly, the only repo I know that has it is debian-marillat and you cant use that for anything else
<Hobbsee> frank23: there are ubuntu versions at: http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<frank23> Hobbsee: oh, ok
<Hobbsee> very neat having that :P
<cddesjar> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a set of codecs for popular audio/video formats (wmv etc). Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<cddesjar> click on the links frank
<cddesjar> oh wait a minute
<cddesjar> i miss read what you were saying
<cddesjar> you weren't doubtiing me
<cddesjar> sorry
<frank23> cddesjar: I wasn't doubting you ;)
<Hobbsee> lol
<cddesjar> i get defensive i guess
<cddesjar> :)
<Hobbsee> ubuntu seems to be back up, including repositories
<Hobbsee> kubuntu's not though
<Ravensky> that was easy :P
* Ravensky is now dual booting Kubuntu and Gentoo :D
<Ravensky> umm, does adept delete the downloaded DEB's after they're installed?
<frank23> Ravensky: in a few days: Ravensky got rid of Gentoo???
<frank23> no
<Ravensky> hmm
<Ravensky> where does it download them to? /tmp/?
<frank23> but you can clean /var/cache/apt/archives/ 
<Ravensky> ah
<Ravensky> ok
<Ravensky> well, I do need to redo my system, and I might switch to Kubuntu. I'm going to see how this goes for the next few days and see
* Ravensky is currently upgrading 230 packages
<JonasNZ> hey is there a way to print all the urls of the packages that adept wants to download so i can download them elsewhere
<Ravensky> I only set a 10 gig partition for kubuntu right now. If I decide to use it as my main OS, I guess I'll transfer over my current Gentoo stuff to my 200 gig and then expand this to fit the whole hard drive
<frank23> JonasNZ: where do you want to get them? you can use other national mirrors by editing your sources.list 
<Ravensky> why does kubuntu have such a small default font size? or is that just GTK apps...
* Ravensky needs to install gtk2-...whatever that package is called that makes GTK apps use QT's theme
<TokenBad> in azureus any one know why it gives zipexception error?
<frank23> Ravensky: thats in breezy by default I think
<JonasNZ> frank23: its not where i want to get the from, its that at home i have dialup and id like to download them at school were we have a 10mb pipe
<Ravensky> frank23, oh...hmm
<frank23> Ravensky: you can change the gtk-qt style in system settings
<Ravensky> I see that
<Ravensky> I didnt know it was installed :P
<Ravensky> (my first time using kubuntu was last night installing it on a friend's comp because he got fed up with WIndows)
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> i like having it installed by default!
<Ravensky> frank23, the GTK-QT thing seems to fail to open using the Settings window -> LookNFeel -> link
<Ravensky> I had to use kcontrol to make it work
* Ravensky should uninstall OO.o and install abiword :P
<frank23> Ravensky: I don't know where you are. I was talking about System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK styles and fonts
<cddesjar> is realplayer packaged?
<frank23> cddesjar: yes 
<Ravensky> frank23, that's what I did. I gave the mouse feedback thingy, but never actually opened anything
<cddesjar> as realplayer? 
<frank23> cddesjar: yes, realplayer 8 is in breezy multiverse and 10 is in hoary-extras... I think
<frank23> Ravensky: I don't follow you
<cddesjar> what's the multiverse?
<cddesjar> what's your sources.list look like?
<cddesjar> can you paste it for me
<Ravensky> when I clicked on GTK Styles and Fonts, it never opened anything.
<Ravensky> happened on my friend's comp last night when I was helping set that up too
<frank23> Ravensky: I don't know... it works for me
<Ravensky> I dont know either :P
<cddesjar> nevermind
<cddesjar> i found it at ubuntuguide.org
<Ravensky> I wonder how long it's going to take my friend to learn basic Linux
<frank23> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<frank23> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Ravensky> I just threw a new OS at him and installed Firefox and Gaim. That's about it :P
<frank23> Ravensky: you might have to help him out a bit... :-
<Ravensky> ya, I know
<Ravensky> which repo is Azureus in?
<Ravensky> the universal one?
<frank23> hoary-extras
* Ravensky hasnt used Debian in over a year and a half...when I first started using Linux
<frank23> I don't know why azureus is not in universe though
<Ravensky> no, I was wondering if it was, because I dont have universe enabled
<Ravensky> do I want deb-src repo's enabled?
<frank23> They are not really useful unless you need to compile from source
<Ravensky> hmm, ok
<frank23> I keep the deb-src disabled
<JonasNZ> whats backports?
<frank23> !backports
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<frank23> its newer versions of programs for ubuntu
<cddesjar> are those backport packages newer than what's avaiable for breezy?
<frank23> cddesjar: no, they are newer than hoary
<MEtaLpREs> ahhh... nice new breezy install
<frank23> cddesjar: once developpement of the next version starts, backports for breezy will appear
<JonasNZ> frank23: is backports a large repo?
<frank23> JonasNZ: not that much... only programs which have useful new features are backported, I think
<MEtaLpREs> Adept Manager is really nice, i like it a lot more then Synaptic
<frank23> MEtaLpREs: really, I am so used to synaptic, that I can't use adept
<Hobbsee> hang on, backports dont exist anymore in hoary
<Hobbsee> !repositories
<ubotu> sources is, like, totally, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<frank23> Hobbsee: yes they do
<Hobbsee> do they?  
<Ravensky> I dont see azureus anywhere, even with the universe repo enabled
<frank23> Ravensky: its in hoary-extras, I think
<JonasNZ> frank23: ok, and wats the diff between multiverse and universe
<frank23> deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Ravensky> ok...and what do I enter in Adept to add that one? (one reason I kinda dislike Debian/Redhat)
<frank23> JonasNZ: universe is open source and not officially supported by ubuntu, multiverse is closed source and not supported by ubuntu
<Ravensky> enter that line in Adept?
<kurtbec> anyone's /etc/init.d/kdm script actually work?
<frank23> Ravensky: yes in manage repositories
<Ravensky> thanks frank23, there it is :D
<Ravensky> Action: BREAK (install) <--- what's that mean?
<Ravensky> going to break another package?
<frank23> I don't know adept
<Ravensky> oh
<Ravensky> hmm
<frank23> Ravensky: but it shouldn't break anything
<JonasNZ> i hope prelinking is worth it on a p3 coppermine, its taking so long
<frank23> kurtbec: what do you mean kdm doesn't work?
<Ravensky> well, it wont commit the changes because it claims it will :|
<JonasNZ> hey fellow kiwi dialup user :D
<Ravensky> arg, I really need to reconfig xorg.conf
<Ravensky> it's only letting me go to 1024x768 :|
<JonasNZ> Ravensky: yeah me too, its the stupid config util
<kurtbec> frank23: well kdm works but if try to do a /etc/init.d/kdm restart kdm dies off but then never restarts I just get a black screen with a white cursor.
<Ravensky> JonasNZ, config util?
<frank23> kurtbec: what if you do kdm stop, then kdm start?  I think restart doesn't work for me too
<Ravensky> anyway...brb, going to config X
<kurtbec> i'll give it a try and see what happens.
<JonasNZ> Raven you know display settings thing in kde
<kurtbec> Also, I notice kubuntu boots into runlevel 2 by default. if I want to be into full multiuser without X what do you do?
<frank23> kurtbec: the runlevels in ubuntu are not the usual ones.... but I don't know the details
<Ravensky> err...is there a default root password?
<frank23> Ravensky: no
<frank23> !sudo
<ubotu> methinks sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<JonasNZ> !sleep
<ubotu> JonasNZ: I give up, what is it?
<frank23> hehe
<JonasNZ> any one know how i can setup suspend to ram
<JonasNZ> ive edited acpi-support in defaults now how do i trigger it?
<frank23> I don't know. I don't have a laptop
<JonasNZ> neither do i, i just wanna be able to sleep my desktop
<frank23> JonasNZ: my desktop is an insomniac :)
<MEtaLpREs> how good is the package removal ability in breezy or hoary, can packages be removed without worrying about destroying dependencies?
<frank23> MEtaLpREs: yes you can remove them but if you remove essential packages, you might not end up with a functionnal system
<Ravensky> heh
<MEtaLpREs> wel ofcourse i would select anything essential, just want to get rid of some extra apps like Konversation and Bluetooth chat, things like that that i wont ever use
<Ravensky> I seem to remember kubuntu asking what resolution you want to run at during install. I never got that with my comp, but did when I installed it on my friend's
<MEtaLpREs> but if i remove certain apps will it take its dependecies with it or leave them for other apps?
<Ravensky> and "Xorg -configure" wouldnt work because it "Couldnt find the output drivers"
<frank23> MEtaLpREs: you can remove it sure... although that will remove kubuntu-desktop  but I don't think its a big problem
<frank23> MEtaLpREs: the dependancies will stay
<frank23> MEtaLpREs: In other words, as long as you don't remove SomeApp, it will continue working for sure
<frank23> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<frank23> Ravensky: ^^^^
<Ravensky> frank23, are you the resident Ubuntu guru here? :P
<MEtaLpREs> oy, now time for the fun of getting my radeon card working without destroying X
<frank23> I guess I am for tonight:P
<MEtaLpREs> cant wait for some better ati drivers
* Hobbsee has filed her bug, and is now back on IRC
<Hobbsee> aftertaf will take frank23's shift later in the night, i'm sure
<frank23> It's also the first time I get called a guru. And I couldn't even get Gentoo working!
<Hobbsee> lol
<Ravensky> umm, I just accidentally closed my Konsole window while that dpkg-reconfigure thing was open, and now it says that confog.dat is locked my another process
<Hobbsee> wait a couple of mins and try again?
<Hobbsee> that works for when you accidently close the console with apt-get
<wotnarg> anyone know what day breezy is going to be released?
<Ravensky> how long is a couple of minutes?
<Ravensky> been about 3 min now...
<frank23> wotnarg: the 13th I think
* Ravensky pokes Hobbsee 
<Ravensky> brb
<Ravensky> hmm
<onetrack> anyone here running ltsp on breezy? i can get it to see the system, but pxe hangs at the tftp download, whats supposed to be in there? i am so totally lost on this.
<frank23> Ravensky: did you change your resolution?
<frank23> onetrack: I don't even know what ltsp is. sorry
<onetrack> hah.. terminal server.. 5.10 aparently has it built in, but i've been building from scratch..
<onetrack> have the ltsp-admin utils and dhcp-3 working.. but the machine pulls nothing at all through tftp...
<Ravensky> frank23, I found the process that locked it and just ran the program now. Restarting X :D
<Ravensky> yay
<frank23> it works?
<Ravensky> ya
<Ravensky> brb, adjusting font sizes..
<Ravensky> ok, now yay :D
<onetrack> ok thanks guys, i'm giving this up for now and goin off to play some cod.. cheers to ya
<chx> is there some katapult docs available?
<CaiN_SA> morning
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi CaiN_SA :)
<CaiN_SA> sup 
<frank23> good night CaiN_SA ;-)
<CaiN_SA> hehe
<CaiN_SA> its only 7:41 here in the morning
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<CaiN_SA> have wholeday of work ahead of me :(
<Hobbsee> back
<frank23> 1:41 am here
<Hobbsee> yuck...
<Hobbsee> 3.41pm here
<chavo> 1:41 here also
<Kamping_Kaiser> bugger CaiN_SA :( 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> 3.12pm here ;D
<chavo> almost time to try and get some sleep
<Kamping_Kaiser> frank23: so your off to bed in 2-3 hours?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
* Hobbsee pokes Ravensky
<frank23> Kamping_Kaiser: not quite.
<Hobbsee> hey Kamping_Kaiser adelaide or nt?
<Ravensky> Hobbsee, nevermind :P
<frank23> Kamping_Kaiser: where do you get the 30 min difference? It's like Newfoundland...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: adelaide
<Hobbsee> i saw
<Hobbsee> thought so, nice place that...i was born there
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh :O i moved here a while back
<Hobbsee> frank23: it's half an hour behind est
<Hobbsee> from where?
<Kamping_Kaiser> im in the hills actulay, but still sa
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<Hobbsee> been there
<frank23> Hobbsee: Newfoundland, the easternomost province in Canada is 30 off from AST
<Hobbsee> go thru there to drive to get back to sydney
<Kamping_Kaiser> hobart . i want to move back there in a year or 2
<CaiN_SA> what network config tool does kubuntu use ?
<Hobbsee> frank23: ah...
<Hobbsee> eek!  cold hobart!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :OO: <3 hobart
<Hobbsee> CaiN_SA: wifi config? or dialup? or somethign else
<Hobbsee> i've not been there, i just hear it's cold
<Kamping_Kaiser> ! tell me about grub
<ubotu> Kamping_Kaiser: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about grub
<Hobbsee> !tell Kamping_Kaiser about grub
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: its not that bad
<Hobbsee> that want you wanted?
<Hobbsee> mmm...i'll take your word for it lol
<Hobbsee> although i would like to visit sometime
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. i had a space4 the first time
<CaiN_SA> Hobbsee, normal config 
<Hobbsee> !tell me about cigarete
<CaiN_SA> of eth :)
<Hobbsee> !tell me about cigarette
<Hobbsee> lol...i dont smoke
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Hobbsee> there's some network configs in kcontrol
<Kamping_Kaiser> you mean ubotu has an entry for it?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Hobbsee> try it
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about cigarette
<Hobbsee> nah, just use !cigarette
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<leonard> hello
<Hobbsee> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont smoke, but thanks ubotu ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi leonard
<leonard> i am a new linux user
<Hobbsee> heh...that one got taken out
<Hobbsee> thought it might have!
<Hobbsee> ooh fun
<leonard> i just switched from winding windows.. 
<frank23> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but frank23 needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> leonard: having problems?
<leonard> now how do i upgrade/downgrade from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<leonard> can someone help?
<Kamping_Kaiser> leonard: do you have ubuntu installed?
<Hobbsee> give me a sec
<leonard> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> its not so much 'upgrade' as 'move sideways'
<Kamping_Kaiser> install kubuntu-desktop package
<chavo> leonard, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure how to remove gnome though :( havent worked that out
<chavo> no, it's definitely moving forward :)
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallingKDE
<Kamping_Kaiser> (would have been good when i remed kde)
<leonard> which is better KDE or GNOME?
<Hobbsee> lol...you'll start a flamewar with that qn
<Hobbsee> it's a matter of personal preference
<Kamping_Kaiser> leonard: totaly a matter of taste. its a bad question ;)
<chavo> Kamping_Kaiser, I don't think there's a way to get it all, but I removed libgnome, and that took a lot of it out
<leonard> ok let me put it this way, which is good for a linux beginner like me?
<Hobbsee> it's easiest just to install kubuntu in the first place, or reinstall with a kubuntu cd
<Hobbsee> both of them
<Kamping_Kaiser> chavo: yeh, im hopeing apt- has a magic way of removing all the dependances of a meta package that i dont know about
<Hobbsee> have a look at the screenshots for each, and see which looks better to you
<Kamping_Kaiser> seconded
<leonard> my problem is will my applications run for both?
<Hobbsee> yes
<leonard> Long Live Linux !!
<Hobbsee> particularly if you grab the package that has gtk and qt in it - i can never remember the name of it
<Kamping_Kaiser> leonard: depends which applications
<Hobbsee> makes all the gnome ones look like kde ones
<Hobbsee> well, without getting rid of gnome, leonard certainly can
<leonard> KDE looks more like Unix to me
<Hobbsee> i thought unix looked like a command line/terminal
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<leonard> I heard the new windows is build off a linux kernel. How true does this statement deviate from the truth?
<Ravensky> Vista?
<Ravensky> I heard it's based off of Windows Server 2003...
<leonard> Longhorn renamed Vista. YES !
<Hobbsee> it looks like you can remove "gnome" although i'm not sure if that's a metapackage
<chavo> leonard, whoever told you that is your enemy.
<Hobbsee> lol
<leonard> Oh !
<Hobbsee> i dont think it's built off linux
<Hobbsee> it's using the idea of sudo though
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ravensky: its based on NT
<Ravensky> better user control?
<Hobbsee> ie not running everyone as root by default, and getting pepole to put in the admin password to do any admin functions, like installing programs
<Hobbsee> hopefully
<leonard> how do you guys know? has anyone test driven it?
<Ravensky> my dad can get the alpha version of Office 12 from his work :P
<Ravensky> he works at HP
<Hobbsee> leonard: by reading reviews of it, pretty much
<Hobbsee> ooh nice, that'd be interesting to see
<Kamping_Kaiser> leonard: theres plenty there to read
<Hobbsee> http://www.winsupersite.com/ is fairly good about it
<leonard> Is Linux and windows brother and sister or more like Bush and Bin Laden?
<Hobbsee> Ravensky: it'd be interesting to see how well it works with anything else, in terms of doc formats
<leonard> too many questions huh!?
<Hobbsee> well, that depends on your point of view really
<Kamping_Kaiser> leonard: neither. they have different cultures
<Kamping_Kaiser> not to many questions, more hard to answer ones ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> !linuxnotwindows
<ubotu> methinks linuxnotwindows is http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc
<Ravensky> Hobbsee, it's an alpha...and since it's Microsoft, all of the bugs in alpha will still be there in final release :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> leonard: have a look at that link
<Hobbsee> lol exactly
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Ravensky
<Hobbsee> hence i thought it'd be a pretty good representation of the final product :P
<Hobbsee> hi aftertaf
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf
<Hobbsee> if it's an alpha, how logn is the record that it actually stays open lol?
<leonard> i was just downloading applications and suddenly everything on my gnome changed from ubuntu to edubuntu.. what is this/
<Hobbsee> did you download edubuntu art or something?
<leonard> Oh !! i see..
<leonard> I did that.
<leonard> Thanks.
<leonard> This is a nice article.
<Hobbsee> it is
<Hobbsee> ah, well that would explain why lol
<aftertaf> hi guys :)
<leonard> Most people see linux as windows replacement which is just an alternative.
<aftertaf> leonard:  true, and it isnt !
<aftertaf> !linuxnotwindows
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, linuxnotwindows is http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<leonard> true. The problem is my friends who work at microsoft hate linux, i don't know why.
<fatejudger> does anyone know a good repository to get the firefox beta?
<Hobbsee> yeah, odd that...they compete with a free product
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: i think you have to download the .tar.gz and run the script.  check on ubuntuforums
<Hobbsee> whiich in a lot of cases, is better
<Kamping_Kaiser> leonard: a few ppl here MSCE, and i know some MS Vista beta testers that switched to ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser>  *few ppl here ARE MSCE, and....
<Hobbsee> i mean, where's windows multiple virtual desktops by now?
<Hobbsee> it's impossible to work effectively and spread everything out without them!
<leonard> why is ubuntu so popular?
<Hobbsee> beta testers...more like alpha testers...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: yeh, i loave that feature *looks at 5 workspaces on laptop, and 12 on desktop*
<Hobbsee> hehehe yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> leonard: because its well thought out, and tends to 'just work'
<aftertaf> i'm MCSE :)
<leonard> i see ubuntu by passing federa and mandrake soon !!
<Hobbsee> what's msce, btw?
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D i didnt want to name you aftertaf ;)
<Hobbsee> it already does, according to distro watch
<Ravensky> who here actually uses the multiple desktops in Linux?
<Hobbsee> me, all the time
<leonard> microsoft certified Engineers
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  with nvidia drivers i can have virt desktops.... but its clumsy compared to linux :)
<Hobbsee> ah..
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ravensky: all the time
<Hobbsee> there's a program that can let you do it too
<aftertaf> Ravensky:  me !
<Hobbsee> but the windows would be way too small to drag and drop it
<Hobbsee> the programs into differnet ones, that is
<aftertaf> anyone installed 3DDesk ?
<Ravensky> hmm, I dont really have much use for it. Yay for tabs :P
<Hobbsee> ah yes, definetly yay for tabs
<Kamping_Kaiser> ++
<Ravensky> I usually only have Gaim, Firefox, xchat, konsole, amarok, and probably some misc thing open at a time
<Hobbsee> i have one for email, one for games/chat/irc/etc, one that's got the school stuff on it, ie a document open in open office right after it
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ravensky: 5 apps. good reason for 5 desktop :)
<Ravensky> lol
<Hobbsee> then whenver the parents come in, tap ctrl tab, and it looks like i'm doing work
<Hobbsee> chats? what chats?  can you see any chats lol?
<Hobbsee> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> on this laptop i have 'chat' 'web' 'terminals' and 'other'
<aftertaf> i have 3.... 1 for local, one for ssh, 1 for crap :)
<leonard> I cannot play mp3 using totem, can someone help?
<Ravensky> sleeeeep
<Ravensky> bye
<Hobbsee> lol...sleep's overrated
<Hobbsee> !sleep
<ubotu> Hobbsee: What?
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'chat' doubles as 'work in progres'
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol aftertaf
<Kamping_Kaiser> my ssh's are a tab (:D) in gnome-terminal on 'terminals'
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell leonard about restricted formats
<Kamping_Kaiser> later Ravensky
<leonard> what are restricted formats?
<aftertaf> !sleep
<ubotu> hmm... sleep is overrated
<Hobbsee> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> leonard: restrcted formats are stuff like mp3/movie codes that ubuntu cant package on the cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> for legal reasons
<Hobbsee> wish it could though
<Hobbsee> mind you, they're not that hard to get
<Kamping_Kaiser> in a lot of cases , they put it in 'multiverse', but some things cant even be in there
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: yeh :( but the price you pay for availablilty
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> *sigh*  are the repositories down again?
<Hobbsee> nope, never mind
<Hobbsee> hey mate!
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0 another au
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> it's world domination you know :P  
<Kamping_Kaiser> well if we start with teh *ubuntu chans we are well on the way :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Kamping_Kaiser> and a fair amount of #*ubuntu is from au from what  i see
<aftertaf> another au. you're in force this morning/evening. as usual :p
<Hobbsee> well, it is the right sort of time for the aussies
<Hobbsee> lol...of course
<Hobbsee> and it's afternoon, get it right aftertaf :P
* Hobbsee retains smugness title, after correcting aftertaf on such elementary manners as the time
* Kamping_Kaiser pops Hobbsee's ego with a large tazzie devil
<aftertaf> :)
<Hobbsee> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) brb
<Hobbsee> ooh, i dont have my window open that looks like i'm doing work...i must rectify that
<aftertaf> lool
<Hobbsee> right, rectified, shortcut activated
<MEtaLpREs> umm... why am i unable to get get make to run at all in breezy
<webdwarf> apt-get install build-essential
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Hobbsee
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs mplayer - how cool is it :D
* Hobbsee takes large tazzie devel and throws it at aftertaf for some more fun
<Hobbsee> i prefer amarok actually :P
<Hobbsee> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> twm is much better than gnome!
<MEtaLpREs> excellent, thanks webdwarf
<webdwarf> amarok + kaffeine :D
<webdwarf> no probs MEtaLpREs 
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: can you play mp3s over ssh with amarok?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;D
<Hobbsee> got no idea, can you use ssh wiht windows computers?
<aftertaf> !start a media war
<ubotu> aftertaf: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<aftertaf> :/
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Hobbsee> i think he did
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: yes. you can
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  yep. teraterm, for one
<Kamping_Kaiser> but not in the same way
<Hobbsee> oh fun
<Hobbsee> maybe i should try it on dad's computer
<Kamping_Kaiser> putty, winscp, and a few others
<Hobbsee> *nods* one day that could be interesting
<Kamping_Kaiser> or install cygwin and do it properly ;D
<webdwarf> or install ubuntu and be done with it?
<Hobbsee> dad would kill me when he found out
<aftertaf> hehe
<Hobbsee> i'd be doubly killed if i did that!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Hobbsee> hmmm...being killed twice...
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao
<Hobbsee> hehehe
* Kamping_Kaiser installs ubuntu on Hobbsee's dads pooter
<Hobbsee> come on then, i'll let you take responsibility
<Hobbsee> so when dad comes running after me i'll point to you instead and he'll kill you off
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol 'takes responability and points at Hobbsee'
* Hobbsee runs away
<Hobbsee> i had nothing to do with this, nope
<Hobbsee> although a browser that wouldnt crash every time you try and close it on there would be nice...
* Kamping_Kaiser uses the 'i dont know how to instlal linux' defence agains Hobbsee's dad
<Hobbsee> LOL...sure you dont
<Hobbsee> maybe gentoo or debian you dont, but not ubuntu
<Hobbsee> it's not hard, especially if you tell it to overwrite the entire disk
<webdwarf> debian installer is almost identical to ubuntu :P
<Hobbsee> saves dual booting, etc
<webdwarf> gentoo installation is.. annoying
<Hobbsee> ah, i've heard it was rotten a few years ago
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: all my servers run debian ;)
<webdwarf> debian for servers, ubuntu for desktops!
<Hobbsee> :P  then you definetly have no excuse!
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes !
<aftertaf> linux for everyting :)
<Hobbsee> mmm...but not for sims 2
<aftertaf> dont do sims 2.
<webdwarf> haha.. stuff sims 2 :P
<aftertaf> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: noooo! openbsd for routers and netbsd for fridges :D
<Hobbsee> heh...but it's a fun game!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: its crap :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> *jk* its a girls game */jk*
<aftertaf> loooool
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, that suits me...seeing as i am one
<webdwarf> i could prolly get my girlfriend onto linux if sims 2 worked tho.. aswell as photoshop, illustrator, fireworks and flash :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> i know. :)
<Hobbsee> mmm...tried cedega for any of the others?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol webdwarf. 
<Hobbsee> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> cedega is for games, crossover is for apps in general
<webdwarf> not yet.. wouldnt mind giving it a go tho
<Hobbsee> true
<Kamping_Kaiser> and wine is teh one true api converter :D
<Hobbsee> cedega wont run sims 2, apparently :(
<webdwarf> heh that sucks :(
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> tried wine a while ago
<webdwarf> why cant they just make linux versions? :P
<Hobbsee> figured i'd wait till the beta versions start
<webdwarf> all the GOOD games come out for linux
<Hobbsee> lol yeah, i wish
<webdwarf> ie.. quake and ut :P
<Hobbsee> what, you mean all the first person shooters?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol webdwarf. im starting to come around to that thinking ;)
<Hobbsee> although yes, they are fun to play on a lan
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs HL+CSS still
<webdwarf> the very best game is only available for linux.. and thats tuxracer :D
<Hobbsee> ah yes, of course
<Hobbsee> but you're wrong webdwarf 
<Hobbsee> it's available for windows too
<webdwarf> really?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> webdwarf: imo gnometris, but anyway ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, it is :)
<Hobbsee> pingus is fun too, needs more levels
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you can play with a penguin iwthout running the penguin
<webdwarf> heh... i tried convincing someone to switch to linux because it had tuxracer once :P
<Hobbsee> heh..my friend adores tuxracer, but it didnt play too well on her computer
<Hobbsee> windows one, no decent graphics card, around 128mb ram
<Hobbsee> XP, i might add
<Kamping_Kaiser> ouch
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbs.
<Hobbsee> very ouch
<aftertaf> wow 100mph on ubuntu.
<aftertaf> kubuntu chan has become a lounge :)
<JonasNZ> thw file, /etc/env.d/99kde-env on gentoo, where would i find the equivalent on kubuntu so i can set, KDE_IS_PRELINKED="true"
<Hobbsee> huh?
<Hobbsee> to aftertaf, that is
<aftertaf> lol Hobbsee didnt know you were a sims2 (girlie) :)
<cyne> nvidia-glx suxx
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: sure, it's a good game
<Hobbsee> computer finds it a bit hard to run after a while thouhg
<aftertaf> JonasNZ:  /etc/init.d
<aftertaf> symlinked to /etc/rc[1-6|S] .d/
<dell500> anyone know how to update 1:1.1.4-1ubuntu4.4
<Kaiser_away> (16:03:07) aftertaf: kubuntu chan has become a lounge  <- if we all talked in #k-offtopic ther would be no one here ;)
<aftertaf> true :)
<aftertaf> not a criticism.
<aftertaf> just that our gnome brothers/sisters are going lt lightspeed next door.
<Kaiser_away> :)
<aftertaf> KDE KDE KDE
<Kaiser_away> realy?
<Kaiser_away> lol. thats why i hang out here :)
<aftertaf> dell500:  check your repositories against this....
<aftertaf> !repos
<ubotu> [sources]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Kamping_Kaiser> even though im a gnome user
<aftertaf> lol Kamping_Kaiser me too. mor relaxed :)
<aftertaf> looooool Kamping_Kaiser 
<aftertaf> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> blackbox is much better than kde!
<Kamping_Kaiser> defintely :)
<Hobbsee> definetly true!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. yep
<JonasNZ> aftertaf, and where do i need to add that, i cant find anything related to kde, should i add it to kdm's init.d
<dell500> aftertaf, my repos are fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl. so much for that war aftertaf ;)
<Hobbsee> lounges are much mroe fun
<dell500> and i have the latest version for gaim, which is 1:1.1.4-1ubuntu4.4
<dell500> doesn't make any sense why it should be crashing then
<aftertaf> dell500:  good :)    try apt-get update again..... maybe a pb.
<aftertaf> yeah Kamping_Kaiser 
<Hobbsee> JonasNZ: sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<aftertaf> JonasNZ:  is it an init file?
<Hobbsee> add it in there
* Kamping_Kaiser fires up proxy servers to do dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> assuming you are tlaking about reps
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  u sure? :D
<aftertaf> loooool
<Hobbsee> ooh good luck Kamping_Kaiser 
<webdwarf> when are the breezy backports going up?
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0?
<webdwarf> same time as release?
<Hobbsee> perhaps, why do you ask aftertaf?
<Kamping_Kaiser> webdwarf: when theres something to backport
<JonasNZ> after dont worry i realised what i was doing wrong, its just setting an env var for kde, but its going now
<aftertaf> ok cool JonasNZ :)
<Hobbsee> ah, doesnt help that i missed some of the lines in the chat
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to hobbsee? I think not. Bot, knot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<Hobbsee> rofl...i love that
<Hobbsee> !set fire to bot
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Hobbsee> hehe sure...*gets out lighter*
<fatejudger> lol
<damnhil> Do people here speak Englsih?
<webdwarf> nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<webdwarf> we speak English unfortunatley
<damnhil> How do I pronounce the name "Caroline"?
<webdwarf> heh
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol wtf?
<webdwarf> ca (like cat) ro (like row) line (like.. line)
<webdwarf> make sense? i didnt think so
<Hobbsee> nah, i speak aussie, as in "hey mate"
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: here its more 'car a line' eh ;)
<webdwarf> car alarm
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> car alarm yeah
<Hobbsee> i would say it the way webdwarf did, but there's a difference in pronounciation between sa and nsw
<webdwarf> well im qld :P
<webdwarf> ...mate
<webdwarf> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> REDNECK !!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<webdwarf> there are no rednecks in australia... just bogans
<Kamping_Kaiser> no qld has rednecks, the rest of the place has bogans
<Hobbsee> another one!
<Hobbsee> what's a bogan?  i've never found out
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<webdwarf> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bogan
<Hobbsee> !start a browser war
<ubotu> mosaic is way better than mozilla !
<Hobbsee> !start a browser war
<aftertaf> firefox is bloatware
<webdwarf> konqueror doesnt know what html is sposed to look like
<Hobbsee> ah right...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<webdwarf> and internet explorer... 
<Hobbsee> crashes every time you try and close it
<webdwarf> that amungst other things
<webdwarf> i havent used it for about 2 years now, except when fixing dumb clients computers
<webdwarf> but then they get firefox.. and i never need to fix spyware on their computer again
<webdwarf> coincidence? i dont think so :P
<Hobbsee> yeah, odd that
<Hobbsee> mmm...i end up using mostly ie on windows
<Hobbsee> then again, most of the current sites i visit there are microsoft update and windows update
<webdwarf> haha
<webdwarf> do you use ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> of course
<Hobbsee> XP is currently for games
<Hobbsee> and games only
<webdwarf> ah k
<webdwarf> fair enuf
<Hobbsee> seeing as certain games dont play under linux
<webdwarf> i will probably end up doing the same so that I can play the next half life when it comes out
<Hobbsee> and dreamweaver didnt work that well under dreamweaver
<webdwarf> but i hardly ever play games
<Kamping_Kaiser> webdwarf: i hardly play games since moving to linux ;)
<aftertaf> me too.
<Hobbsee> what, you acutally do work instead?
<Hobbsee> i can only play ksol for so many hours while installing XP on a friends computer before going mental
<webdwarf> friends dont install XP on friends computers
<webdwarf> tsk tsk
<webdwarf> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: i play gnometris a fair bit, but i dont have time to get games going mostly :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Hobbsee> webdwarf: yeah, i wish
<Hobbsee> she also plays sims 2
<Hobbsee> :( @ Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :O @ Hobbsee
<Kamping_Kaiser> :( for me :(
<damnhil> What's "Beaners"  From the book, "the tortilla curtain",page62: "Fucking Beaners. Rip it up, man. Destroy it"
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtf has that got to do with anything?
<webdwarf> thats just weird :P
<Hobbsee> what?
<Hobbsee> actually, i'm pleased to note that in installing XP on said friend's computer, things "just didnt work" (tm)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> funny that :P
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> monitor screwed up and went all furry, and unreadable
<Hobbsee> her hubby spent 3 days trying to fix it, before giving up and going back to 98
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao
<Kamping_Kaiser> going back to 98? they must have been desperate
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> i think they were
<fatejudger> beaners are Mexicans
<_igor> hello all
<_igor> i have problem here
<_igor> i installed several program and there's error ini qt, but qt already installed on my kubuntu breezy
<_igor> qt-4.0
<_igor> Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found
<Kamping_Kaiser> are you trying to compile something?
<_igor> yup
<webdwarf> apt-cache search libqt
<webdwarf> see if theres anything there that looks like it might be needed
<webdwarf> i would start with libqt4-core if it isnt already installed
<webdwarf> and libqt4-dev
<_igor> ok i'll try
<motyR> libqt3-headers
<webdwarf> also libqt3-headers if it needs qt3 things
<webdwarf> yeah that :P
<Tm_T> apt-get build-dep <packagename> is a good start ;)
<_igor> you mean libqt4-qt3support
<_igor> ?
<Tm_T> no, libqt3-headers
<_igor> ok
<webdwarf> possibly.. it usually doesnt hurt to install them all.. they're just libs
<webdwarf> the more the merrier :P to some extent anyway
<asraniel> does someone know where i can find a good tutorial how to install java? i did what was in the ubuntu wiki, but now i hav to set the env variables like $java_home and so
<webdwarf> what exactly are u trying to install? java compiler? or just java runtimes?
<motyR> try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70428
<motyR> deos brezzy is slower than hoary, or what?
<Tm_T> faster
<asraniel> motyR: doesent work, there is now java command after that, and no javac too
<motyR> asraniel: just fallaw the steps , works on my side
<_igor> hi again
<motyR> Tm_T: well i get the fealing that every thhing is slower on breezy:(
<_igor> it's not working-->checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0 and < 4.0) not found.
<asraniel> motyR: did that.. well.. hmm.. perhaps it will work better with classpath + jamvm
<motyR> have u install both jdk and jre?
<_igor> i tried apt-get libqt3-headers, libqt4-dev and core
<_igor> still not work
<Tm_T> _igor: what you'er compiling?
<asraniel> motyR: first i tried the jdk, didnt work, then unistalled it and tried the jre, didnt work. the thing is, its installed, but if i type java, gcj is called and not the sun jre
<motyR> asraniel: well i have tham both on my system
<_igor> <Tm_T> _igor: what you'er compiling? kiptablesgenerator
<_igor> from kde-apps
<asraniel> motyR: i will try to unistall gcj, perhaps then it works, but i doubt. i think the problem is that java_home is not set, so linux doesent know where to search for the java bin
<_igor> not only kiptablesgenerator, other program have same problem
<Tm_T> _igor: ah, how about trying "apt-get build-dep kde-network"
<_igor> ok i'll try
<_igor> You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<_igor> do i must change in /apt/source.list?
<Tm_T> you can
<Tm_T> it might help :)
<_igor> ok
<JonasNZ> breezy backports doesnt exist yet does it? W: Couldn't stat source package list http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/nz.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Tm_T> JonasNZ: breezy hasn't released yet, so no backports yet
<asraniel> motyR: works now, had do uninstall gcj
<JonasNZ> Tm_T, thats what i thought
<Tm_T> JonasNZ: backports are "addition to release"
<aftertaf> breezy not being released yet..... ;)
<JonasNZ> hehe, no need to rub it in, this is the first time ive used a deb based repo system
<Lupin__III> hi all. i've a big problem. kmail doesn't work anymore with gpg
<Lupin__III> until last week, worked fine, now not at all
<Lupin__III> i've followed, this howto:
<Lupin__III> http://kmail.kde.org/kmail-pgpmime-howto.html
<Lupin__III> tryed several times
<Lupin__III> aegypten works, user-agent, works
<Lupin__III> no integration with kmail
<Lupin__III> GpgME backend entry for OpenPGP is greyed out
<Lupin__III> if try to rescan it says that gpgme i sompiled without support for openpgp
<_igor> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<_igor> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Lupin__III> going to check
<_igor> still eror Tm_T
<Tm_T> _igor: prefix...
<Tm_T> ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
<_igor> i'm still not understand about it, i'm new in linux
<asraniel> i have one big problem with kubuntu.. i have two soundcards, how can i tell alsa to use the second one as the default one? i could only change it in arts
<amu> Lupin__III: do you check the buildlogs ? 
<Lupin__III> well, first time i've set it up, i've compiled nothing
<Lupin__III> and worked like a charm
<amu> Lupin__III: do you use the breezy packages ? 
<Lupin__III> yep
<amu> and no gpg support ? 
<Lupin__III> no in kmail
<Lupin__III> pinentry works well
<Lupin__III> echo "test" | gpg -ase -r 0xDEADBEEF | gpg
<Lupin__III> works
<Lupin__III> i can't integrate with kmail
<amu> you mean, kmail in combination with gpg doesnt work? 
<Lupin__III> yes
<Lupin__III> GpgME backend entry for OpenPGP is greyed out
<amu> what doesnt not work, signing a key, verify or crypt/encrypt? 
<amu> doesnt/does
<Lupin__III> i cant do anithing with gpg in kmail
<Lupin__III> also setup an identity to use a sign
<amu> gpg-agent is running? 
<Lupin__III> yes
<Lupin__III> http://kmail.kde.org/kmail-pgpmime-howto.html
<amu> letme check, that's very very important :) 
<Lupin__III> i've followed this howto
<amu> :D
<Lupin__III> it works very well untill "Check it Works in KMail"
<amu> takes a bit, i just installed breezy on my desk
<Lupin__III> from this point, no lock
<Lupin__III> luck
<Lupin__III> i've tried to recompile as said in the howto
<Lupin__III> no error
<Lupin__III> gpg-agent and pinentry keep workin well. non integration with kmail
<Lupin__III> i've also tried to downgrade some packages, like gnupg, kleopatra, libgpgme ecc.
<Lupin__III> still same result
<Lupin__III> crypto backend is broken
<Lupin__III> i guess
<Lupin__III> do you think libcrypto++ has to be installed, amu?
<Cueball|Work> Hiya all. How can I upgrade my KDE?
<Lupin__III> listen
<Lupin__III> scdaemon[14995] : NOTE: this is a development version!
<Lupin__III> gpgconf: warning: can not open config file /home/lupin/.gnupg/scdaemon.conf: No such file or directory
<Lupin__III> dirmngr[14998] : error opening `/home/lupin/.gnupg/dirmngr_ldapservers.conf': No such file or directory
<Lupin__III> gpgconf: warning: can not open list file /home/lupin/.gnupg/dirmngr_ldapservers.conf: No such file or directory
<Lupin__III> gpgsm: NOTE: THIS IS A DEVELOPMENT VERSION!
<Lupin__III> gpgsm: It is only intended for test purposes and should NOT be
<Lupin__III> gpgsm: used in a production environment or with production keys!
<Lupin__III> gpgconf: warning: can not open config file /home/lupin/.gnupg/gpgsm.conf: No such file or directory
<Lupin__III> ASSERT: "0" in /build/buildd/kdepim-3.4.3/./kmail/kmreaderwin.cpp (1098)
<Lupin__III> that is if i run kmail fron console
<Cueball|Work> I'm using Ububtu with KDE package.
<Lupin__III> amu: some hints?
<amu> Lupin__III: just setting it up ... first problem by default there isnt any agant installed 
<amu> *agent 
<Lupin__III> uh
<Lupin__III> ok, in the meantime try to google a bit
<Lupin__III> in search of enlightment ;-)
<amu> check the buildlogs, there you can see if openpgp is supported or not 
<amu> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/kdepim/4:3.4.3-0ubuntu2/
<amu> Lupin__III: it's a buildproblem
<Lupin__III> build problem?
<Lupin__III> first time, i've compiled nothing
<Lupin__III> and worked
<amu> while building the package(s) some builddeps are missing 
<amu> *** Could not find GnuPG, install GnuPG or use --with-gpg=PATH to enable it
<amu> tell me the buildlog 
<Lupin__III> i've followed the howto, right?
<Lupin__III> you, i mean
<Lupin__III> so, the problem results also in the deb binaries, right?
<Lupin__III> compiling what the ubildlog says to you "*** Could not find GnuPG, install GnuPG or use --with-gpg=PATH to enable it"
<Lupin__III> ?
<Telex4> Ahoy, I've just upgraded from hoary -> breezy on a new install, and now I have two odd problems: konsole won't open a session (so I'm stuck with xterm) and every time I use kdesu it gives me that error "The program 'su' is not found; make sure your PATH is set correctly"... I've tried moving my .bash* files but that didn't help :/
<amu> the problem exist in the binaries als well in the source packages.
<amu> the fix is easy ( debian/control ) if the api isnt changed with 3.4.3
<Lupin__III> could you fix it?
<Lupin__III> exactly what package has this problem? gnupg?
<Lupin__III> Telex4: try to reinstall kdebase-bin
<amu> i've to ask Riddell, what he did, and why he removed the builddepends
<Lupin__III> ok
<amu> Lupin__III: the excat problem, are the builddepends of kdepim 
<Lupin__III> trying to downgrade kdepim?
<Lupin__III> that's very strange
<amu> if kdepim isnt compiled with gpg support, it will never work correctly. kdepim has it's own gpg function, you can verify with them signature, more isnt possible ( like crypt / encrypt gpg crypted messages ) 
<Lupin__III> but i've not kdepim...
<Lupin__III> installed
<amu> ... finally smaine isnt supported by ubuntu :) therefore you have to compile/modify the packages for yourself  
<Telex4> Lupin__III: ok, I'll give it a go
<amu> kdepim is the metapackage 
<amu> that includes ex. kmail
<Lupin__III> can you suggest me something to workaround until it's fixed?
<Ben1984> How do I kill processes?
<amu> no way, if you use the debpackage, you need the missing builddepends, than a recompile and you get a new set of packages 
<Cueball|Work> Ben1984, Do you have the window of the program up?
<Cueball|Work> If so you can press Ctrl-Alt-Esc and you get a kill cursor. Just click on the window
<Ben1984> it's Adept...i stopped it in the middle of Committing Changes and closed the window; seems th eprocess is still running
<Telex4> Lupin__III: nope, didn't work
<Ben1984> It says I have Insufficient Permissions
<Lupin__III> amu: thanks a lot
<Cueball|Work> If you need to kill another you can find out it's pid and kill it from the console by typing  kill -9 <pid>
<Cueball|Work> Ben1984, You probably need to be root to kill it then
<Lupin__III> Telex4: kdesu or konsole
<Lupin__III> ?
<Telex4> Lupin__III: neither
<Ben1984> so sudo kill -9?
<amu> Lupin__III: just tell it Riddell, that kdepim is broken, unfortunately i've no time at the moment for it 
<Ben1984> got it
<Ben1984> thanks
<Cueball|Work> Ben1984, Yeah but you need to add the program's pid to the end
<Ben1984> i know
<Ben1984> whats the -9 for?
<Lupin__III> amu: many thanks
<Telex4> Lupin__III: when I run konsole from an xterm it spits out "kdecore (KProcess): WARNING: Can't open a pseudo teletyp"
<Lupin__III> Telex4: have you tryed to dist-upgrade?
<Telex4> Lupin__III: that's what I just performed :/
<Ben1984> whats the best IRC app?
<Telex4> Lupin__III: I just tried sudo konsole, and that worked fine!
<nikkia> Ben1984: most people that try a recent (ie, not the 2.something in the repos.) version of kvirc never look back :)
<nikkia> unless....
<nikkia> !info kvirc breezy
<ubotu> kvirc: (Fully scriptable graphical IRC client with plugin support), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2:2.1.3.1-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1365 kB, Installed size: 4064 kB
<nikkia> nope, still a waaaay old version
<Lupin__III> kopete works fine
<bdmp> lupin__III: Do you live in Japan?
<bdmp> Just curious
<Ben1984> thanks Nikkia
<aftertaf> enlightenment is better that everything
<aftertaf>  :)
* buz wonders about the load on his workstation
<buz> top says 1min load is in excess of 6 but cpu is 70% idle like forever?
<Ben1984-2> Nikkia?
<nikkia> Ben1984-2: yes?
<Ben1984-2> How do i emote someone?
<nikkia> Ben1984-2: i have no idea what that means...
<Kamping_Kaiser> message iirc
<Ben1984-2> like do you type my name before you speak
<morrow> hmmm.. any reason why /usr/X11R6/lib is not in ld.so.conf after installing Breezy RC?
<Ben1984-2> or is there someone to automatically do it?
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: well, its a mix of terminology, emote normally means /me
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah ok.
<nikkia> Ben1984-2: i type 'ben' then hit tab, it fills in the rest
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ben1984-2: i have to hit ben1, because theres a ben_ ;)
<Ben1984-2> oh ok
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: the only logical meaning of 'emote somebody' really, would be use of /me in messages, which is actually non-standard, although almost all clients support it :)
<Ben1984-2> Kamping_Kaiser: testing
<Ben1984-2> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<znh> Hail to the king, babies!
<cyne> anyone had luck with nvidia-glx yet?
<znh> yeah it's a friggin working driver.. :] ] 
<cyne> znh, since when?
<rodrigo> What you guys use: Gnome or KDE?
<znh> cyne, since I exist
<cyne> rodrigo: KDE
<cyne> znh: ok then, but what about the driver
<rodrigo> me 2
<aftertaf> any ops about?
<znh> rodrigo, are you aware that this channel is for kubuntu :p
<rodrigo> lol
<rodrigo> I thought I was in ubuntu
<cyne> znh: do you use it?
<znh> cyne, currently; no
<Ben1984-2> hmmm
<rodrigo> znh:   Actually,  I am running an ubuntu dist and I just downloaded kde and erased gnome (I hope)
<znh> rodrigo, okay.. 90% of this channel uses KDE :)
<rodrigo> znh, do u use Synaptic?
<znh> rodrigo, no; I hate that
<jpatrick> rodrigo: Adept rocks
<rodrigo> znh, Why?
<rodrigo> znh, I like it.
<aftertaf> !ops
<ubotu> methinks ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, and Nalioth
<znh> rodrigo, I prefer commandline applications, they are way faster and more straight
<Cueball|Work> hey all. I'd like to upgrade to a later version of KDE >= 3.4.2
<aftertaf> get kde 3.5 beta
<rodrigo> znh, aptitude is great 
<znh> aftertaf, you can also do that in a query
<Cueball|Work> What do I need to add to sources.list?
<znh> rodrigo, so is apt-get
<aftertaf> znh:  do whatin a query?
<znh> aftertaf, !ops
<aftertaf> i did....
<znh> not really, but whocares :)
<guillem> hi
<aftertaf> nm
<guillem> one question?
<jpatrick> guillem: fire away
<rodrigo> znh, But aptitude doesn't run well in a X Shell.
<guillem> there's no x-window-system in kubunt?
<znh> rodrigo, aptitude is just a front-end for apt-get, why should you use it :b
<znh> I am off for a poo
<rodrigo> I wish I could run Warcraft III on my kubuntu
<steve_don> you can with cedega
<rodrigo> I ve tried it once. But it didn't work 
<steve_don> what went wrong ?
<steve_don> ive had it working ok in the past
<rodrigo> It froze in the opening screen
<rodrigo> Another problem is that I wouldn't be able to play bnet games
<steve_don> did you check on the cedega forums there are a few config settings you need to change
<rodrigo> I didn't go that futher
<rodrigo> I have fun playing on bnet. No-CD cracks 
<rodrigo> don't let you, I guess. They work for older versions
<rodrigo> warcraft is version 1.20
<Ben1984> where do i get ATi drivers for Kubuntu at?
<Cueball|Work> aftertaf, What do I need in the sources.list to get kde 3.5 beta?
<aftertaf> er... hang on :)
<rodrigo> Do you guys ever programmed Visual Basic Macros on Exvel?
<Ben1984> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<aftertaf> deb http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1 breezy main
<rodrigo> bye, everyone. Thanks!
<`Nomad> Exvel?
<rodrigo> lol
<rodrigo> M$ Excel
<`Nomad> mix of Excel and vi ?  :)
<`Nomad> ok
<rodrigo> lol
<`Nomad> rodrigo: There's probably a channel fo rthat on freenode
<rodrigo> I ll try later
<rodrigo> good day, folks!
<`Nomad> ok, have a good day
<rodrigo> ubuntu!
<Cueball|Work> Cheers aftertaf 
<Cueball|Work> aftertaf, Do I need to be breezy for that?
<aftertaf> yes, or change to hoary..... in the deb line.    
<Ben1984> !deb
<ubotu> Ben1984: What?
<Ben1984> !install
<ubotu> I guess install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<aftertaf> there was a link in the topic before but it has gone.
<Cueball|Work> aftertaf, How stable is it cos this is my works machine and I need it to work
<Ben1984> how do i install a .deb file?
<Cueball|Work> Ben1984, dpkg --install filename.deb
<aftertaf> breezy is very stable IMHO now
<aftertaf> kde3.5 works fine too.... there is a bug on install you get around with dpkg, 
<aftertaf> if you prefer to wait, wait. no pressure from me to upgrade ;)
<aftertaf> anyhow, i'm off for foodage ;)
<Ben1984> dpkg: error processing skype (--install):
<Ben1984>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Ben1984> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Ben1984>  skype
<Cueball|Work> Hmm. Ok I'll definatly try it at home but I best stick to hoary in work. But I do need a newer KDE release than KDE 3.4.0 as Kopete is buggy in this version
<Ben1984> didnt work
<Ben1984>  skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<Ben1984>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<aftertaf> broken package
<aftertaf> seveas has a version without that dependance
<aftertaf> Cueball|Work:  3.4.2....
<aftertaf> its in breezy.
<Ben1984> seveas?
<aftertaf> kde in breezy seems fine, seriously. gnomegets a bit messy for some., but kde is better anyway :)
<Cueball|Work> deb http://kubuntu.org/kde342 breezy main <--- By any chance?
<coruja> what about kde 3.4.3?
<aftertaf> Cueball|Work:  yep ;)
<Cueball|Work> 3.4.3 will do  if it's avail too :)
<aftertaf> 3.4.3 is in breezy i think. and 3.5 beta is getting ready for release, only core packages for now.... not in breezy yet
<coruja> yes, it's in breezy
<coruja> i'm running it after updates yesterday/today
<Ben1984> !seveas
<ubotu> Ben1984: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Ben1984> Wow..even the bot is a complete a$$hole....
<Cueball|Work> coruja, What dir is 3.4.3 in?
<Cueball|Work> LoL Ben1984
<coruja> Cueball|Work: dir? it's in the breezy repos, basically in main
<coruja> i don't know if it's also available for hoary
<Cueball|Work> Ok
<afd_> hi! I'm using breezy. How should I go about installing kde 3.5?
<buz> !kde35
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, buz
<afd_> !list
<ubotu> well, list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<steve_don> add this to your sources list  deb http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1 breezy main
<steve_don> I just tried it and it worked fine
<afd_> steve_don, thanks, I'll try
<steve_don> if you get a problem with the pgp key when you update have a look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-8763.html
<steve_don> the instructions in there will get you moving
<Ben1984> how do i access my sources.list
<steve_don> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list if you want to edit it
<jpatrick> Ben1984: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<afd_> I have breeze + kde 3.4.2 and in konqueror I only have "Ubuntu web" view profile. Any idea how to create a new profile? I didn't see anything obvious
<Ben1984> ...and they said this was easier than windows...
<afd_> ok, I found it. But no "load profile" option...
<afd_> nevermind me :) I've added to the toolbar by hand. I may not have installed kde properly, with all the packages, or something
<Ben1984> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<Ben1984> yay, i got my ATI card installed
<Kaiser_away> freeks sake :\ this mirror is getting bigger by the minute. its already 800M bigger tehn i thought it was
<Ben1984> Why do I have to type a password  in for programs everytime i restart the computer?
<Ben1984> !bootloader
<ubotu> Ben1984: Syntax error in line 1
<Ben1984> !boot
<ubotu> Ben1984: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Ben1984> whatever
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ben1984: what programs?
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  depends what.. run bu sudo?
<Ben1984> Adept
<Ben1984> i check "Kepp password" but it asks me every time for it
<mornfall> that's not my fault (tm)
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  keep password doent work after reboots.
<CzarAlex> The kalarm thingy always boots up even after i uncheck the box stating to do so. How can I remove this?
<CzarAlex> and how can I get the update notification icon to appear when I have updates? I just manually checked and I had 99 updates. :(
<Ben1984> LOL
<Ben1984> i had 170+
<Ben1984> dont feel bad
<CzarAlex> heh is there a way to make it appear like it does in gnome?
<aftertaf> CzarAlex:  yes, run gnome.... ;)
<Ben1984> i dunno....i'm a newbie
<CzarAlex> aftertaf, no notification in KDE?
<aftertaf> never tried, i just run it myself from time to time.
<Ben1984> any audio sound enhancers?
<Ben1984> like DFX?
<CzarAlex> how about the korganizer thing that pops up when i start the comp?
<aftertaf> disable it... if you dont use it.
<aftertaf> the alarm demon runs cos of that.
<CzarAlex> i uncheck the box. yet it appears each time i restart
<aftertaf> hehe
<Ben1984> !audio
<ubotu> Ben1984: I don't know
<CzarAlex> aftertaf, sounds like a permission problem but how do I either 1)run a sudo command from the terminal to disable it or 2)within KDE, act as SU
<aftertaf> CzarAlex:  open the app and search around, you might find a 'dont start on boot' option
<CzarAlex> aftertaf, I found on just by right clicking on the tray icon, but even after i unchecked it, it still ran. Happens every day now. Lemme see what inside the program
<aftertaf> might be sth there...... in config
<CzarAlex> ok lemme try now. brb
<Ben1984> What's a good Audio app?
<asraniel> ben 1984: amarok of course
<Ben1984> im not liking it
<Ben1984> lol
<sub> hi, I'm new to kubuntu, can anyone tell me how to install koffice?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sub: using kubuntu hoary?
<sub> Kamping_Kaiser, yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> theres a tool called 'kynaptic'. search koffice there, and you can install through kynaptic
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ty Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<sub> it doesnt appear to be listet in kynaptic :(
<Hobbsee> still figuring out whether to stick 98 or XP on the gaming partition, as neither would be connected to th net
<aftertaf> sub:  install adet
<Hobbsee> what's this, sub?  what are you looking for?
<Riddell> sub: it's in universe
<aftertaf> *adept
<Riddell> sub: you either need to edit /etc/apt/sourses.list for universe, or wait 24 hours for breezy and install that then install koffice (which is in main in breezy)
<sub> Hobbsee, trying to install koffice for hoary
<Ben1984> is koffice better than openoffice?
<Hobbsee> sub: ah...
<Hobbsee> Ben1984: from what i hear, it's faster, but doesnt have as many features
<Hobbsee> it's probably a matter of personal taste, as well
<Riddell> sub: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-142.php
<sub> I already saw that Riddell 
<sub> but don't know what to do now :)
<Hobbsee> add those to your sources list
<Hobbsee> ie sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Riddell> sub: hoary doesn't have a GUI way to edit /etc/apt/sources.list, you need to go to /etc/apt in konqueror, right click sources.list and choose Edit as Root
<Hobbsee> can you add all, or just one?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: don't use sudo with KDE programs!
<Riddell> use kdesu
<Hobbsee> kdesu then
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> i've never understood why not though
<jpatrick> it's safer
<Hobbsee> safer?  how?  *is confused*
<Hobbsee> or should i clearly not ask
<sub> What do I have to edit in sources.list?
<sub> doesnt debian/ubuntu have one single package tree?
<jpatrick> add the deb source
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: using sudo in gui can overwrite files as root you dont want root to won
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc
<Kamping_Kaiser> *own
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Hobbsee> but...the only reason i do go in to, say konqueror, is precisely to edit the files that are owned by root!  otherwise, i'd do it under my normal account
<Ben1984> How do i remove the taskbar elemnt for Amarok
<Hobbsee> mmm...i see...so something about the environment not being set up correctly when using sudo
<Hobbsee> Ben1984: settings, configure amarok, show tray icon box
<Hobbsee> and the assorted options off there, like it flashing
<aftertaf> or turning the damn thing off.
<Ben1984> no
<cyne> how do i restart x without rebooting?
<Ben1984> thats not what i meant
<Ben1984> i want the tray icon
<steve_don> cyne: you can use ctrl+alt+backspace
<aftertaf> cyne CTL ALT BACKSPACE
<Ben1984> not the bar
<cyne> ok
<aftertaf> seemed to work :)
<Hobbsee> you can close the program from the taskbar, and it will still sit in the tray
<Ben1984> so when i minimize it dissappears from the bar
<Ben1984> oh
<Ben1984> got it
<Hobbsee> :P
<Ben1984> thanks :)
<Hobbsee> it's very neat that
<Ben1984> my printer still doesnt work
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  arf!
<Hobbsee> arf?
<Ben1984> yeah, havent found the driver yet
<aftertaf> http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<aftertaf> working today.
<aftertaf> e17 rox
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  was it kyocera or lexmark, the equivalent?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...you've reminded me that i ought to try and get my printer working
<Hobbsee> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_500 - it says it works perfectly, kde printing wizard has never been able to detect it...
<Sonny> Hello.
<Hobbsee> hi
<Sonny> quick question  >>
<Ben1984> Lexmark is the equivalent
<Hobbsee> shoot
<Ben1984> it's a DELL AIO 940
<Sonny> i just downloaded kubuntu iso on cd, is its OK to instal that on my pc or should I wait for the offical release which is tomorrow..   
<Ben1984> http://www.zdnet.com.au/shared/images/products/della940_200x150.jpg
<Ben1984> thats what it looks like
<Hobbsee> you can install it now, and update it with the adept update manager, you dont have to get another cd of it
<aftertaf> http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=2074&sort=8&cat=myprod&page=1
<aftertaf> not exactly same, but worth a try
<Sonny> hello hobbsee,, thanks for responce.. I will install it later this evening..
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Ben1984> hmmm i chose a close lexmark driver and the printer did something
<Ben1984> but stoppe.d..lol
<Hobbsee> why oh why does the kde printing wizard default all printers to be using US letter, and not A4?  I thought A4 was the standard
<Ben1984> i need to follow directions
<Ben1984> i think i hit close before it was done testing
<Ben1984> now it doesnt do anything
<cyne> how do i tell what version of XORG i have?
<cyne> i'm trying to turn on translucency in the window behaviours
<cyne> but x is complaining
<cyne> it says i must have >= XOrg 6.8
<cyne> oh there we go sudo X -version returns 6.8.2
<aftertaf> Ben1984:  try again, with another lex driver .... ;)
<cyne> here i go again 
<Hobbsee> in kde print wizard, why is there suddenly an option for hp:/no_device_found as a place for the printer to be
<Hobbsee> does it work?
<Ben1984> how do you restart x?
<Hobbsee> ctrl + alt + backspace
<aftertaf> tried Lexmark X5150,
<Ben1984> oops
<aftertaf> CTL ALT backspace
<Ben1984> i did ctl alt esc
<Ben1984> and something happened
<Ben1984> i got skelton bones
<Ben1984> and my taskbar dissappeared
<Hobbsee> alt+f2, type kicker
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> too late
<Hobbsee> ah, yes, so it is
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> good old xkill :P
<aftertaf> lol
<Hobbsee> Ben1984: alt+f2, type kicker would have fixed it
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  laptop is at 46?
<Hobbsee> as in, yours is?
<Hobbsee> very low temp for a laptop, compared to mine at least
<aftertaf> yep.    with e i see sensors info :)
<Hobbsee> mine generally starts at 45 or so, usually 50, and stays at around 65-70 C
<Hobbsee> :P finally...yay!
<aftertaf> had it propped on a cd box, for air. seeing if it gets hotter now without
<aftertaf> with e, not with kde though :/
<Ben1984> im gonna restart all the way
<aftertaf> lol
<Hobbsee> how do i see what devices are connected to this laptop, in particular, parallel port
<aftertaf> that, i dont knwo..... :/
<Hobbsee> mmm...wish you did
<aftertaf> hehe
<Hobbsee> that would tell me if kde wasnt detecting my printer, or if the entire linux isnt detecting my printer
<aftertaf> off to get coffee and read E17 ser guide
<aftertaf> lsmod for parport module (i think)
<Hobbsee> you're reading a user guide?  shame on you! :P
<aftertaf> see if parallel port is loaded
<aftertaf> loooool;)   you seen enlightenment WM ?
<Hobbsee> parport                32072  2 parport_pc,lp
<aftertaf> www.get-e.org
<Hobbsee> nope
<aftertaf> lp
<aftertaf> see the "lp" bit.
<Hobbsee> does that mean the printer loaded?
<Hobbsee> yep
<aftertaf> line printer module loaded.   so linux sees your printer i think
<Hobbsee> mmm...then why does kde printing manager not see it?
<Hobbsee> printing manager, that is
<Sonny> does anybody know a good link or advice in how to set up my Hauppauge WinTV-Nova-t PCI Freeview Receiver, been looking around on google but not getting much information.
<Hobbsee> is there any way i can add a printer via the terminal?
<aftertaf> try lp text in console
<aftertaf> hehehe we thought at the same time ;)
<aftertaf> lp (LP)
<Hobbsee> with (LP) being what?
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ lp (LP)
<Hobbsee> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `LP'
<aftertaf> capitals :)
<aftertaf> lp
<Hobbsee> the model of laser printer?
<aftertaf> lp textfile
<aftertaf> line printer, it means
<Ben1984> ugh
<Hobbsee> so what am i supposed to type lol?  i'm lost here
<aftertaf> the command is "  hobbsee@yourPC$ lp anytextfile
<aftertaf> "
<aftertaf> lp /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> ah...which prints the sources.list?
<aftertaf> hehe
<Hobbsee> it's sending it to the study printer, i want it to go to the one above my desk done connected via parallel port!
<aftertaf> yep.
<aftertaf> i need that coffee though..... :)
<aftertaf> lol.
<Hobbsee> ok, go grab the coffee, then you can help me
<Hobbsee> the study one detects without a problem, and works beautifully...but i want this one to work!
<aftertaf> i dont know. 2nd time i my life ive printed with linux
<aftertaf> is it installed in CUPS?
<Hobbsee> how do i tell?
<aftertaf> open CUPS and look ;P
<Hobbsee> as you can see, i'm not great with printers in linux
<aftertaf> you'll see it.
* aftertaf neither .....
<Hobbsee> how do i open CUPS lol?
<steve_don> try http://localhost:631/admin from a browser
<aftertaf> system menu>periphs
<Hobbsee> no periphs menu...
<aftertaf> Administrative commands are disabled in the web interface for security reasons. Please use the GNOME CUPS manager (System > Administration > Printing).
<aftertaf> nice tip though :)
<Hobbsee> and the username and password would be?  that's what i thought
<Hobbsee> and i dont have gnome
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  im not on kde so i cant remember where...
<aftertaf> Control center> hardware?
<aftertaf> its in there somewhere...
<Hobbsee> ah...i see
<Hobbsee> looks like CUPS wasnt even running
<aftertaf> oki.
<Hobbsee> which raises the interesting question of hwo i could print to a windows printer
<aftertaf> like i said, not an expert on this.....
<aftertaf> good point :)
<aftertaf> spoooky
<Hobbsee> Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager:
<Hobbsee> Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: connection refused.
<Hobbsee> when attempting to configure CUPS
<thoreauputic> IIRC you can enable the web interface for cups by adding the cupsys user to the shadow group or something like that
<Hobbsee> and CUPS definetly isnt currently running, due to another error message when i try and restart
<steve_don> try /etc/init.d/cupsys start to get it going
<Hobbsee> ah...that's started CUPS at leats
<Hobbsee> *least
<Hobbsee> Unable to restart print server. Error message received from manager:
<Hobbsee> Unable to find a running CUPS server
<Ben1984> localhost:631
<Ben1984> how do i get passed this CUPS password thingy?
<Ben1984> This is getting on my  nerves...lol
<cyne> yeah baby tranlucency is here
<Hobbsee> lol...same here Ben1984 - these printers are sure overrated!
<cyne> Hobbsee: do you know what "GLX" is ?
<Hobbsee> something to do with graphcs acceleration, i think
<Hobbsee> but that's a complete guess and could be very wrotn
<Hobbsee> *wrong
<Hobbsee> and it's part of rss-glx, which are those nifty open-gl screensavers :P
<cyne> i see
<Hobbsee> but those are complete guesses and not very helpful
<Hobbsee> !glx
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> mmm...thought so
<cyne> hmm i thought i saw an nvidia option to allow glx with composite but it appears to have been my imagination
<Hobbsee> lol...it's those hiding menu options
<LaserLine> Hello all...
<LaserLine> I have a simple question...
<jpatrick> LaserLine: hello & fire away
<LaserLine> What's the diffrence when installing the Kubuntu ISO and Installing the Ubuntu ISO, choosing Server and then 'apt-get kubuntu desktop'
<jpatrick> not much
<LaserLine> but there is a diffrence?
<OculusAquilae> LaserLine: it needs more time on ubuntu iso
<OculusAquilae> because loading from server
<LaserLine> So it will just be time installing or performance/compatability issues?
<OculusAquilae> installing 
<OculusAquilae> it think only
<LaserLine> Ok, Thanks.
<cyne> finally i got translucency going within X
<Ben1984> now i cant even select a  printer...its all greyed out
<Ben1984> my god
<Ben1984> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Ben1984> See `config.log' for more details.
<Ben1984> what does that mean
<Ben1984> i am trying to install cups
<robin_2> Ben1984: why do you want to compile it?
<Ben1984> i dunno what im doing
<robin_2> Ben1984: cups is installed as default, so you don' thave to install it 
<robin_2> Ben1984: you can add your printer in the system settings.
<Ben1984> well its not working right
<Ben1984> Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: connection refused.
<Hobbsee> in console:  /etc/init.d/cupsys start to make sure it's going
<Ben1984> then what
<Ben1984> cus now it doesnt have my printer listed
<Ben1984> wow...this is a headache
<Hobbsee> i dont know, i'm having trouble with my printer too
<Hobbsee> parallel port one, anyway
<Ben1984> im close to reclaiming my space on this disk
<Ben1984> how do i make it re-detect my printer port?
<Ben1984> without restarting my computer
<aftertaf> try ubuntu...
<Ben1984> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<aftertaf> ?#ubuntu
<Ben1984> how do i install an RPM?
<whitefungi> so, is the topic "test adept (in Breezy) (apt-get dist-upgrade if you don't have it)" true?!?
<whitefungi> lol
<Ben1984> !rpm
<ubotu> Ben1984: What?
<apokryphos> whitefungi: ?
<Hobbsee> !alien
<ubotu> [alien]  a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Hobbsee> !deb
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Hobbsee
<whitefungi> apparently, I will need to change my mirrors to work, as I'm not gettting breezy from that command.
<Ben1984> i have enough problems
<apokryphos> whitefungi: no, that command doesn't give you breezy
<whitefungi> LIES!
<whitefungi> lol
<Ravensky> where is kubuntu's Grub config file?
<whitefungi> topic is a little misleading. ;)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release-candidate.php | test adept (in Breezy): apt-get dist-upgrade, if you don't have it | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espaol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de Italiano #kubuntu-it | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Ravensky> menu.lst?
<whitefungi> apokryphos: heh, thanks.  'tis ok though.  no biggiee.
<apokryphos> whitefungi: to get breezy /msg ubotu breezy
<Hobbsee> Ravensky: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ben1984> Hobb i have been asking that ll night
<Ben1984> all
<Hobbsee> asking which?
<Hobbsee> about the rpm?
<Ben1984> no
<Ben1984> about the configuring the bootloader
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> how were you wanting to configure it
<Ben1984> i got it
<Ben1984> hopefully
<Hobbsee> :)
<Ben1984> do i have both kernels installed?
<Hobbsee> you dist-upgraded to breezy?
<Ben1984> no
<Hobbsee> hmmm...you could, not sure
<Floker> hi there
<Ben1984> i installed breezy orig.
<Hobbsee> dont know how to tell you either sorry
<Hobbsee> hi floker
<Floker> <-- boon with queszion
<Ben1984> it says on the boot loader
<Ben1984> Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386
<Floker> hi hobbsee :D
<Ben1984> Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-8-386
<Hobbsee> Floker: shoot
<Hobbsee> ah, well there you go
<Ben1984> it happened after i upgraded with the package manager
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<Ben1984> can i put this (#) in front?
<Ben1984> to make the 8 one not show
<Floker> like, when i have a programm, a java program wich runs with "cd /home/stefano/Java/something/something.java" - "java something", and i want to use it from anywhere with "something" e.g. when i do some stuff in the console
<Floker> how do i do this?
<LaserLine> Does a Kubuntu server installation identical to a Ubuntu server installation ?
<Hobbsee> think so
<Hobbsee> assuming server installation doesnt install either kde or gnome
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ben1984: yes. but you may as well remove the kernel
<aftertaf> would think so// no specific gnome or kde packages in server install.
<LaserLine> Does anyone know where I can find a list of all installed packages of a server installation ?
<LaserLine> in breezyt
<Floker> i think i have to write a shellscript and set some kind of variable to execute it without changing the path manually
<Floker> how do i do this? again :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserLine: try apt-cache show ubuntu-server or similar
<Floker> then he have to try it on both ubuntu and kubuntu and compare the results
<Floker> kinda complicated. i suggest to write to the kubuntu people
<aftertaf> !cli
<ubotu> methinks cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserLine: yes, the servers are the same
<aftertaf> Floker:  ^^^
<LaserLine> Is there a list on the net of all installed packages in server mode?
<Floker> argh :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserLine: i can pastebin ubuntu-server or similar if you want, but not sure where to find a list per sey. try the wiki ???
<LaserLine> Kamping_Kaiser I'd really like that if you could paste bin, I searched the wiki, didn't find a thing.
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure its a full list, but here is ubuntu-minimal
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://pastebin.com/391150
<apokryphos> the server also has the ubuntu-standard packs
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. realy?
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> actually, I *presume* so ;-)
<apokryphos> since I think the server install is essentially ubuntu-base
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://pastebin.com/391153 has both ;)
<apokryphos> thinking about it, the server=ubuntu-base is kind of a shot in the dark, but I don't see other server packs. Though there is an edubuntu-server pack
<Kamping_Kaiser> i did a search for ubuntu |grep server ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> came up short, so i asumed its a 'core' type package
<LaserLine> Thanks.
<LaserLine> How did you generate this list ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-cache show $package (look in the pastebin :))
<LaserLine> looked :-)
<LaserLine> thanks.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<LaserLine> I'll tell you why I ask...
<LaserLine> I have a low end system
<LaserLine> and Kubuntu/Ubuntu work too slow.
<Kamping_Kaiser> how low end?
<LaserLine> Xubuntu doesn't have packages that are identicle with Kubuntu and Ubuntu, let's say ACPI 
<LaserLine> I have a P3 600MHZ with 256MB ram laptop
<Kamping_Kaiser> to low?????
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<jeroenvrp> I succesfullt installed Kubuntu :-)
<jeroenvrp> question:
<LaserLine> It's a 4200RPM drive, it's a SLOW system. believe me... it's old.
<Kamping_Kaiser> this is a laptop, 450Mhz, 256m ram. i know desktop PCs - 233, 96MB ram running ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> jeroenvrp: :D:D wd
<LaserLine> I installed Ubuntu and Kubuntu. it's running, but I want it to open up stuff faster.
<jpatrick> LaserLine: I have a pentium II 128MB running Kubuntu
<jeroenvrp> Is there a kicker applet or systray-icon to check for security updates?!
<LaserLine> on hoary I had Kubuntu, Ubuntu, XFCE4 installed. and XFCE4 had the best response.
<jpatrick> jeroenvrp: there's Adept Updater
<jeroenvrp> I though Ubunti had this, but couln not find it
<Hobbsee> jeroenvrp: ubuntu has this, kubuntu doesnt
<jeroenvrp> jpatrick: yes I know, but you must do that manually
<jeroenvrp> Hobbsee: I see
<jpatrick> :P
<Hobbsee> hopefully we will get one soon
<jeroenvrp> Ah ok, so it is in the works I understand!?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I thought it was Adept
<LaserLine> KampingKaiser, I'm not in I use KDE or Gnome because it's better debate, I can get used to what ever interface... (even though I wish Gnome would have the eyecandy of KDE :-))
<Hobbsee> i think it was a breezy bounty, but didnt get completed
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserLine: :) im just saying your box is *not* slow by any imagination
<Hobbsee> i'd have to have a look at the kubuntu wiki
<jeroenvrp> jpatrick: I was talking about a update-notification
<jpatrick> it did, didn't it?
<LaserLine> Kamping_Kaiser it is slow... for me :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) LaserLine your spoiled then
<jeroenvrp> another questiob
<jeroenvrp> n
<jeroenvrp> Apept Updater:
<Hobbsee> yep:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuTODO
<jpatrick> Adept
<jeroenvrp> Is it only updating security issues?!
<Kamping_Kaiser> jeroenvrp: you can get updates and security updates
<LaserLine> Kamping_Kaiser not spoiled... I like to find the best useability with the best performance, and KDE nor Gnome do the job on this laptop.... I wait for a long time for software to load... maybe it's because of the s...l...o...w drive i have..
<Hobbsee> i thought it updated every package on your system, assumign there werent dependency issues
<jeroenvrp> Kamping_Kaiser: and if I only want security updates?
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserLine: i dont use OO.o, so everythings fine :0
<Kamping_Kaiser> jeroenvrp: turn of normal updates
<LaserLine> Kamping_Kaiser what do you use?
<jpatrick> LaserLine: Use KOffice
<Hobbsee> koffice, probably
<Kamping_Kaiser> LaserLine: for editing docs? vim ;)
<Hobbsee> lol...you're crazy then :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> or i ask ppl to send it plain text
<Kamping_Kaiser> plain text=====teh good
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: i realised realy fast its better to get ppl to resend in plaintext then to try and open binary formats in vi... realy fast ;:)
<Hobbsee> lol true
<jeroenvrp> Kamping_Kaiser: I cant find how to turn of normal updates in Adept Updater
<Kamping_Kaiser> jeroenvrp: i dont know how to use adept
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> someone else?!
<Hobbsee> looking...
<Hobbsee> mmm...cant see any option for it currently sorry
<aftertaf> jeroenvrp:  what do you mean, turn off normal updates?
<jeroenvrp> aftertaf: When u use 'Adept Updater' is it only updating security packages or also normal packages?
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: he means turn off all the $version-updates lines in soruces list
<aftertaf> jeroenvrp:  check in your repositories
<jeroenvrp> yes that is in Adept
<jeroenvrp> but I mean the different application 'Adept Updater'
<aftertaf> oh, no idea.
<aftertaf> :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> perhaps i should install adapt and see what all the fus is about
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi helpme
<helpme> Kamping_Kaiser: hey hi dude
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<helpme> how do i access synaptic and certain selected gui apps without being prompted for password?? and as normal user??
<Kamping_Kaiser> helpme: you could add a line to your sudoers file, but thats very insecure (as long as you know)
<helpme> Kamping_Kaiser: no other way.any gui way...like with kapability?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont know a way to stop passwords to those apps, no
<apokryphos> kapability? Never heard of it.... it might
<apokryphos> doesn't look like it exists :P
<Doktoreas> guys willhi guys
<Doktoreas> will brezy use 3.5b1?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dont think so , but im not sure
<aftertaf> Doktoreas:  nope. 
<aftertaf> not at release.
<aftertaf> but you can ghet it now anyway.... it is nice.
<aftertaf> 1 bug blockning install but not too hard to get around.
<Doktoreas> i use on my gentoo
<helpme> how fast is kubuntu breezy guys? ive heard it will use 3.4.3??
<Doktoreas> i need to get webcam on msn for a friend of mine
<robin_2> Are they gonna fix the mounting problems with usbsticks (and probably other removal media) before the release.
<helpme> Doktoreas: im using gaim-vv......dont think it really works for webcams!
<jeroenvrp> ok I unstalled the Ubunto update manager and the only option to get only security updates are to remove the repositories from the list in there
<robin_2> it was working, but someone how they managed to brake it.
<jeroenvrp> there were no sec. updates
<jeroenvrp> anyhow now my sources.list is broken
<Doktoreas> helpme: try kde 3.5b1
<helpme> Doktoreas: tell ur friend to use skype or gnome-meeting...they have webcam support....but u need to create a free skype account which is simple
<Doktoreas> kopete support webcam
<jeroenvrp> where to find tht originals
<jeroenvrp> ?
<helpme> Doktoreas: is that a question? does kopete really support webcams?
<Doktoreas> yup
<Doktoreas> it support webcam
<jpatrick> helpme: it does
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> I does?
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> *It
<jpatrick> yeah
<helpme> Doktoreas: hey thats great news...i never knew that!
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> Same here
<helpme> and gaim doesn't? then kopete's better than gaim right?
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> News to me
<Doktoreas> 3.5b1 has got some very nice feature
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> helpme: Gaim doesn't but gaim-vv does. They wil be merging  soon anyway
<helpme> Doktoreas: have u tried kubuntu breezy? 
<jpatrick> I think it's only the SVN verison only
<Doktoreas> helpme: nope
<Kamping_Kaiser> for gaim2 iirc
<helpme> Rogue_Jedi_Zero: im using gaim-vv right now and i can say it doesn't
<Doktoreas> tomorrow i'll try it
<Doktoreas> i am too gentoo fun
<aftertaf> helpme:  i use it. great :)
<Rogue_Jedi_Zero> helpme: Then I stand corrected
<helpme> boy gentoo is fun!!
<helpme> aftertaf: u mean gentoo? i was kidding....gentoo is for real geeks aint it?
<bobuse> Hi there, how can I restart network interfaces on a Breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> helpme: gentoo is for 'them'
<Doktoreas> helpme: nope... it's for people who like read guide
<bobuse> I've tried  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart but unsuccessfully :-/
<helpme> anyone here who's tried breezy.....plz comment on bootup time and general speed???
<Kamping_Kaiser> bobuse: what are you trying to do? that should have fixed it
<Kamping_Kaiser> what about 'sudo ifdown -a && sudo ifup -a' ?
<bobuse> Kamping_Kaiser: I try ...
<aftertaf> helpme:  nope, i meant kde breezy kubuntu....
<aftertaf> er. yeah :)
<aftertaf> down with g33ks :)
<aftertaf> helpme:  fast, fine, no pbs.....
<bobuse> Kamping_Kaiser: nothing ... ifconfig display only lo
<Kamping_Kaiser> bobuse: what did you change? why do you want to restart networking?
<helpme> aftertaf: hmm...glad to know that:)
<aftertaf> helpme:  serious, no pbs at all, apart from a cpl of bugs a while back. fixed same day as per.... ;)
<bobuse> I've tried to modify /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to set correctly the hostname
<Doktoreas> who is trying brezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bobuse: of your PC?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you should edit /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<bobuse> Then I've tried  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, see that I've lost my eth0, so I've deleted the line added and redo  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bobuse> Kamping_Kaiser: on my laptop ;-)
<bobuse> In fact, my hostname isn't well registered in the dns, so I tried some tricks (maybe stupid ...)
<aftertaf> hasnt beta1 been updated since mid september?????
<aftertaf> Doktoreas:  been on it for 6 weeks already
<Doktoreas> do you know how is for wifi cards?
<bobuse> Ok "sudo dhclient" breings up my network
<robin_2> no one else got the usb / removable media problem?
<aftertaf> robin_2:  the opens a windows twice problem?
<aftertaf> i got it too...
<robin_2> aftertaf: and, the wrong mountpoint, and there is no desktop icon too.
<robin_2> and I have to use sudo to umount it. :/
<robin_2> It is working with the clean RC1 release.. 
<robin_2> I hope they will fix it for tomorrow.
<aftertaf> robin_2:  ahh i dont get that error.
<robin_2> hmm
<jeroenvrp> question: is it a good idea to enable "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe" ?!
<helpme> !info biomode
<helpme> !biomode info
<ubotu> helpme: Not a clue
<ubotu> biomode: ([Biology]  An Emacs mode to edit genetic data), section universe/science, is optional. Version: 1.002-7 (hoary), Packaged size: 12 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<helpme> !clustalx info
<ubotu> helpme: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<adwait> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<apokryphos> helpme: investigate with ubotu in /msg please
<helpme> apokryphos: sorry got that
<Doktoreas> where i can read the pakage that will be in breeze?
<aftertaf> Doktoreas:  go to the url in your sources.list and look..... at breezy
<aftertaf> you can update sources, do apt-get update and upgrade too, then say No, you'll have a list of all.
<helpme> apokryphos: how do i do it?
<aftertaf> then you wait tomorrow and say yes.
<Doktoreas> aftertaf: i am not on brezy
<apokryphos> helpme: /msg ubotu <factoid>
<aftertaf> Doktoreas:  i know......
<apokryphos> Doktoreas: packages.ubuntu.com
<aftertaf> anyway, i'm gone :)
<_thomas> is Breezy Badger stable?
<aftertaf> cyall tomorrow :) for upgrade fun/panic
<Kamping_Kaiser> in about 10 hours :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> later aftertaf :)
<aftertaf> _thomas:  99.99999% yes
<aftertaf> later kk
<aftertaf> :)
<_thomas> I think it is stable. take a look at http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<_thomas> No, my error. sorry
<helpme> !ncbi-tools-x11 info
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, helpme
<gsuveg> how can i get gpg key for koffice mirrors ?
<helpme> hmm...seems to me that all packages that are in debian repos are also there in ubuntu repos:)
<engelzz> i installed kubuntu rc and updatet kde to 3.5 and the whole kubuntu, but now my mouse stops working after some seconds of not moving
<engelzz> anybody a solution?
<robin_2> engelzz: energy-save mode :)
<engelzz> it is a wiremouse (on ps/2)
<engelzz> there was an old entry in bugzilla about udev, but they said it has been solved...
<engelzz> mouse works for some times when i switch to tty2 and back to kde
<helpme> ive to go now anyway....goodnight to all:)
<engelzz> i try out if it is kdes fault
<engelzz> sorry it is a usb mouse
<robin_2> engelzz: does dmesg don't show an error?
<engelzz> just waiting for it
<engelzz> stupid, now it won't stop when i want it to
<robin_2> :0
<robin_2> :)
<engelzz> it say something about atkbd.c and keycodes
<robin_2> kdesu does not use my theme, but sudo does.. can I fix that?
<apokryphos> not really, nope
<apokryphos> and you should never sudo {guiapp}
<engelzz> ps/2 controller doesn't have aux
<engelzz> (remember it is a usb mouse, missed it before)
<engelzz> don't see any other odd messages
<robin_2> apokryphos: why not?
<apokryphos> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<robin_2> hmm nice, why does it not give a warning ..
<nalioth> robin_2: b/c this is an OS for grownups
<robin_2> nalioth: so?
<engelzz> mhhh tried another usb port and it seems to fix it...
<_thiago> any good apps for KDE?
<_thiago> new good apps?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Kamping_Kaiser> nhi
<jpatrick> hallo slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi jpatrick 
<_thiago> what is it for?
<apokryphos> very many :)
<jpatrick> nalioth: "b/c this is an OS for grownups" <- what?
<nalioth> jpatrick: this OS is what you make of it, it is not prepackaged and immutable
<nalioth> jpatrick: you will not go to jail for making this EXACTLY how you want it
<Nakkel> any fix for this anoying problem when installing or upgrading software in breezy? http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/391244
<Nakkel> tried reinstalling postfix package but no avail
<spiral> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi spiral
<Kinomees> changed my video card but where can i get info about it and how to configure 3D stuff with it ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what did you change to?
<Kinomees> from ati to nvidia something
<Kamping_Kaiser> ask ubotu, you need to change ati -> nvidia driver?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Kamping_Kaiser> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse the packages in the Ubuntu repositories from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Kamping_Kaiser> ta
<Kinomees> tnx
<SerajewelKS> what is the root password for kubuntu live?
<StR> SerajewelKS: don't use root
<StR> SerajewelKS: just use sudo
<SerajewelKS> StR, that's the most worthless advice i've ever heard.  "don't get root.  get root this way."
<StR> SerajewelKS: whatever you want....
<Kamping_Kaiser> SerajewelKS: you asked
<SerajewelKS> StR, unless by "don't use root" you meant "don't use su"
<StR> SerajewelKS:  don't login as root, don't use 'su'... you never need them
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol you cant use them
<blankb> SerajewelKS there is no root password in kubuntu live.
<SerajewelKS> StR, well 'sudo su -' worked
<blankb> SerajewelKS : to get a root shell do sudo -s or sudo -i
<apokryphos> SerajewelKS: not useless at all; sudo isn't the conventional root account
<StR> SerajewelKS: well, yes it works, noone said you "can't" but you neever need it
<SerajewelKS> apokryphos, sudo is not an account
<apokryphos> indeed; there you go
<apokryphos> SerajewelKS: use sudo, not su would have been more help perhaps, but you get the gist of it
<SerajewelKS> apokryphos, yeah probably
<apokryphos> SerajewelKS: the root account is disabled on Ubuntu; /msg ubotu root   ..for more information.
<inc|freaky> is there any C IDE for KDE?=
<StR> inc|freaky: kdevelop
<SerajewelKS> apokryphos, wow.. i mean, just... wow.  is there any rationale for that at all?
<apokryphos> SerajewelKS: yes; the model is superior
<SerajewelKS> apokryphos, why exactly
<blankb> the model appears to be superior to many people who look at it. 8)
<SerajewelKS> i see no problem using a root shell to edit config files
<apokryphos> SerajewelKS: aren't some listed right there on the page I linked to?
<inc|freaky> StR: thx :)
<SerajewelKS> apokryphos, useful on certain occasions maybe.  for administrating my own box, most of the reasons don't apply.
<StR> inc|freaky: no problem
<apokryphos> SerajewelKS: correct; for a single-user distro it's not much different, even if it might hint at some good policies
<SerajewelKS> apokryphos, i think i'm prepared to debate every point on that list for the linux server i'm running too ;)
<inc|freaky> our programming teacher doesnt do anything with linux he only codes windows aplications :\
<hon> I'm trying to install mediawiki. (breezy repos)
<SerajewelKS> inc|freaky, same here...
<hon> I'm trying to install mediawiki. (breezy repos), but I get nothing in /var/www
<inc|freaky> SerajewelKS: lol we have one girl in our class, her name is zhera ;) your nick just reminds me of her ^^
<hon> does it have a config script?
<apokryphos> SerajewelKS: you would have a seriously big challenge making any possible case to suggest that plain su model is superior on, say, a typical/traditional mainframe organisation
<SerajewelKS> apokryphos, in that situation i would be using sudo to allow certain users to run only specific programs as root.  but i wouldn't be disabling the root account.
<pipoun> Anyone using konversation and knowing how to create an alias?
<apokryphos> SerajewelKS: you're using sudo already then; su is obsolete then
<SerajewelKS> apokryphos, well kinda.  it's still useful to get a root login assuming that you know the password.  i do prefer the sudo model, but i don't understand the root-is-locked-in-ubuntu thing.
<apokryphos> no, it's not useful; it's useless, in fact.
<apokryphos> if you knew what you were doing
<apokryphos> and what exactly don't you understand? If you really wanted su for sentimental reason you just need to enter one command
<apokryphos> disabled=password scrambled
<inc|freaky> StR: umm, can i do tcl-scripting using kdevelop, too? 
<StR> inc|freaky: yes
<inc|freaky> kewl :D
<inc|freaky> does it use kate as editor then?
<StR> inc|freaky: yes
<inc|freaky> awkay ;D
<inc|freaky> StR: can i also use kate then wouldnt that be the same?
<StR> inc|freaky: no... kdevelop manages all documentation with shorcuts, you can watch a structure tree for your functions and classes
<StR> inc|freaky: it has debuger included, compile it with a click,  check in or out ins subversion or cvs....
<inc|freaky> ah really kewl ill use fish and edit some of my scripts using it (we just started learning C so i can only write a hello world program for now ;D
<inc|freaky> )
<inc|freaky> kewl ^^
<jpatrick> inc|freaky: started learning C?
<inc|freaky> jpatrick: yea ;) i allready read a boock "C coding for linux within 21 Days"
<inc|freaky> so im a bit in front of the others
<jpatrick> inc|freaky: I just learnt C++ instead :P
<inc|freaky> jpatrick: we do that in the 2nd year at school ;D
<jpatrick> just skip C imo
* StR preferes C# .. but  needs to have a qt# or kde# libs
<jpatrick> C# :S :P
<jpatrick> StR: I'd rather do Java
<StR> j...a....v....a....   i..s....   s..o...o...o...o...o....  s...l...o...o..o...o...o...w
<jpatrick> C# is sooo buggy
<jpatrick> ;)
<gsuveg> fight!
<StR> lol!
<inc|freaky> str: where can i watch a structure tree of my functions when i write scripts in TCL? there is nothign like that?
<StR> inc|freaky: in C
* StR hated tcl
<inc|freaky> ah C only
<StR> inc|freaky: I see my classes an functions in PHP
<inc|freaky> str: how and where?
<StR> there is a button on the left, that say 'Classes'
<StR> click there..
<StR> it will show you a window
<inc|freaky> tcl has no classes
<inc|freaky> and icant see any classes button :\ im running "KDevelop - Scripting"
<StR> I'm talking about PHP or C
<StR> well...     tcl sucks...
<jpatrick> inc|freaky: if you're doing C why are you in Scripting?
<inc|freaky> im doing TCL
<inc|freaky> lol how do i leave fullscreen mode?
<StR> control+shit+f
<jpatrick> control+what???
<StR> shift
<StR> LOL
<jpatrick> rofl
<inc|freaky> whats so funny`?
<inc|freaky> ^^
<inc|freaky> why would some1 use putty for linux?
<Bicchi> At what time should I expect to see the release posted for Breezy. How many hours from now?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Bicchi: i expect about 7
<Tm_T> :'(
<Bicchi> Kamping: so in about 7 hours you think?
<hyperactivecrond> what do i install to get the public_html for apache2 mod?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hyperactivecrond: its part of apache
* kd plays with the daily cd
<hyperactivecrond> Kamping_Kaiser: so if i mkdir ~/public_html it'll work then?
<Kamping_Kaiser> should do
<hyperactivecrond> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> with teh usual rwx settings. but im off to bed :( up supposed to be getting up in < 6 hours
<hyperactivecrond> works
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. have fun :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> night all :)
<hyperactivecrond> how do you configure apache2's modmp3
<hyperactivecrond> night kamping_kaiser
<hyperactivecrond> got it
<cddesjar> what's the difference between a safe and a full upgrade in adept
<cddesjar> also i can't seem to use the help center in adept
<helpme> cddesjar: does the new kubuntu boot faster? is it in general faster??
<cddesjar> don't know
<cddesjar> i've used debian before this
<cddesjar> i would say it's quicker than debian
<cddesjar> i switched cause i wanted newer packages
<helpme> any estimate for boot time?
<cddesjar> it takes me about 30-60 seconds, but i would say i average 45 seconds to the KDM menu
<helpme> yeah i too wud have used debian but i like newer stuff
<cddesjar> not as quick as M$ but i don't even notice it
<helpme> thats bit faster than hoary i guess
<cddesjar> is hoary slow? what are you using?
<slow-motion> re
<Kinomees> mypackage manager shows that i have somepackges installed but i cannot run them and they are not in my menu :(
<frank23> Kinomees: sometimes a program is not added to the menu automatically but you can still run it from the console  or add it to the menu manuallt
<Kinomees> that is the problem: ti will not run in console .... mayb i should run it in certain dirs but i dont knaow where
<frank23> Kinomees: what program is it?
<author-psi> hi
<Kinomees> for example: some games 
<Kinomees> pong 2 :)
<frank23> Kinomees: for pong 2, type pong2 in a console
<Kinomees> and it says: no such command
<frank23> Kinomees: try  /usr/games/pong2
<frank23> Kinomees: synaptic can show you what are the files installed by a packages
<StR> how can I configure konversation so I don' t see when some one enteres or leaves the room?
<syli725> what is the network confguration tool ?
<BlankB> StR: even better how can I configure konversation to not show when someone leaves or enters except somone I was talking to.
<StR> BlankB: no idea....
<BlankB> But its is under setting -> Configure Konversation : Behavior -> Chatwindow : hide join/part/nick events.
<BlankB> That is what you asked for, but not what I wanted.
<_rodrigo> Good afternoon!
<StR> BlankB: THANKS!
<_rodrigo> Is there any way to make DVD player (like Kaffeine) to drop less frames? (I am using nvidia hardware driver already)
<BlankB> _rodrigo is dma on for the drive?
<_rodrigo> I thought I had already turn it on. What s the command line, again?
<BlankB> assuming the drive is hdc: hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdc
<BlankB> It does not keep the settings through a reboot.
<_rodrigo> I see
<_rodrigo> Is there anyway to keep it after rebooting?
<_rodrigo> Is it recommended?
<helpme> what are security updates?
<_rodrigo> thx
<helpme> what are security updates? im a newbie...plz help
<helpme> anone uses kdevelop here?
<_str> helpme: me
<_str> helpme: but I use it  for PHP
<helpme> _str: how do i do C++ and perl programming in it?
<helpme> _str: how do u do it? 
<_str> helpme: just like that...
<_str> helpme: do you have an existing proyect?
<helpme> im complete noob..
<helpme> _str: i just wanna quickly type a c++ program and compile it? im leearnig C++
<Phobos> helpme: There are project wizards that can get you started
<StR> (is it every1 learning C today??)
<helpme> anyone here using Nedit??? 
<StR> helpme: just start wirting and save it as .cpp
<helpme> then how to compile?
<helpme> StR: then how to compile? can i debug it also??
<StR> sorry I cannot help you with that, I use it for PHP, and it is not a compiled language...
<BlankB> helpme: there is also a channel on irc  for kdevelop called #kdevelop
<StR> helpme: I know kdevelop can do that, but i don't know how
<helpme> StR: ok then how do u interpret it?
<MEtaLpREs> heh, just installed breezy last night and already have 210 updates to download
<helpme> BlankB: thanks i didnt know that
<helpme> what are security updates?
<helpme> MEtaLpREs: is the new kubuntu faster than hoary? in bootup? and in general?
<MEtaLpREs> yea it is definetly faster, my boot time is about 20 secs
<pipoun> but why would it be faster?
<helpme> WOW! i feel like dancing......lol
<MEtaLpREs> and rock solid too, i havent had a single lock up or crash yet, kde was crashy constantly on me in hoary
<helpme> yeah me too konq ould constantly crah in hoary....
<MEtaLpREs> i am very happy with breezy so far, and its not even final yet
<helpme> MEtaLpREs: do apps load faster too? how abt firefox?
<helpme> :(
<MEtaLpREs> everything seems alittle faster, but its only an os upgrade its not like your installing new hardware so dont expect anything too dramatic
<helpme> MEtaLpREs: still.......it has new slick bootsplash!
<humbolt> is it normal that artsd starts in 3 instances when full-duplex is enabled?
<duce> was mute ich nochmal installieren, um amarok mp3 beizubringen? xine habe ich schon unter amarok eingerichtet.
<duce> Oh, sorry - missed that this is a english chan...
<duce> How do I "teach" amarok mp3? I have allready installed this xine thing...
<Riddell> duce: kubuntu.org/faq.php
<Kinomees> the coolest thing is when you get an answer like : www.google.com
<BlankB> Luckily mp3 is the 5th question on there.
<humbolt> does anybody have any experience with skype using arts? I get a segfault every time I want to make a call
<humbolt> using artsdsp -m skype
<raingrove> where is our breeeeeeezy:P
<raingrove> by the way did anyone notice how buggy systemsettings is?
<raingrove> i replaced it with good old kcontrol
<guillem> hi
<raingrove> hi
<hon> how can I setup mediawiki? have anyone tried it?
<raingrove> hon/i thinku just need php and mysql
<hon> I apt-get installed it, but don't know how to config it
<raingrove> i am sure there is a wiki for mediawiki on the net :)
<raingrove> do u have apache, php, mysql set up?
<hon> php and apache are working
<hon> I am not sure about mysql, but it must be working as well
<hon> I used apt-get install mediawiki which should take care of them
<MEtaLpREs> is there any good walkthroughs for installing LAMP?
<MEtaLpREs> the only one i could find for ubuntu is for warty and half of it doesnt work
<guillem> somebody knows anything about libpam-usb and usb authentication?
<Sho_> Will 3.4.3 make it into the final 5.10?
<libben> how do i change my ff icon?
<OculusAquilae> Sho_: it is in 5.10
<Sho_> OculusAquilae: great :-)
<raingrove> Does anyone know how to fix ugly anti-aliasing in interface fonts for openoffice?
<wh0re[b4g> hello?
<wh0re[b4g> can someone tell me where I can find the minimum system requirements for the latest release of kubuntu?
<buga> ubuntu's recommended minimum memory requirement is 128M for desktop usage
<_douglas> can someone perhaps tell me how to get kvlc working?
<oculus-amd64> _douglas: there is no kvlc
<_douglas> oh
<_douglas> is there a qt interface to vlc?
<oculus-amd64> _douglas: i don't think so, but you can let your gtk apps look like qt ones
<_douglas> I know, but that's just not the same
<_douglas> hrm... because xine screws up on .mov, mplayer messes up something, I can't remember, and vlc seems to do okay but it messes up sometimes on wmv, but I like vlc
<rodrigo> why some programs simply don't appear in start menu after we install them.
<rodrigo> ?
<raingrove> u mean the K menu?
<raingrove> u would have to add them urself then.
<rodrigo> I have installed kedit. Pretty much KDE. But it did show up.
<raingrove> it did or it didnt?
<rodrigo> sorry didn't
<rodrigo> I came from an ubuntu and I modified to KDE.
<rodrigo> Gnome sux
<rodrigo> But I had this ubuntu 5.04 cd around.
<rodrigo> Now I am considering to download Kubuntu
<raingrove> oh
<raingrove> u are using Gnome?
<rodrigo> No
<raingrove> what are you using now?
<rodrigo> I uninstalled it.
<raingrove> i installed kedit and it showed up fine in the K menu
<rodrigo> Ubuntu with KDE packs
<henrym> have you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<rodrigo> yes
<apokryphos> packs don't have menu entries in the k-menu because (i) it's specifically selected for their entries to be hidden, (ii) the package wasn't built with one
<rodrigo> I see
<raingrove> did u install using apt-get? or k/synaptic or adept?
<rodrigo> synaptic
<apokryphos> rodrigo: what do you want an entry for?
<raingrove> rodrigo/ i installed kedit using adept and the entry was generated fine
<raingrove> i am sure it will work fine for synaptic too
<raingrove> K menu->Utilities->Simple Text Editor (kedit)
<rodrigo> Yes
<rodrigo> What happened to Editor sub Menu?
<rodrigo> I can swear they have it on KDE 3.2
<rodrigo> lol
<rodrigo> Don't you remember, guys?
<rodrigo> Editors submenu on "All Applications"
<libben> i want to use my downloaded icons for firefox
<raingrove> rodrigo, i dont know man. i am on 3.4 now
<raingrove> 3.4.3
<libben> i cant copy the folders into /usr/share/icons/hicolor and im doing it with sudo
<libben> whys that
<libben> any1
<raingrove> what's the error message
<rodrigo> What do you guys suggest? Should I download the candidate or keep the stable 5.04? Once I am going to download Kubuntu anyway, today.
<raingrove> well up to you
<raingrove> 5.10RC is pretty ok
<raingrove> since u are going to update anyway, so why not download 5.10RC
<raingrove> the amount of packages that need to be upgraded may be less
<raingrove> er
<rodrigo> thx, rain!
<rodrigo> Do you have it yourself?
<asraniel> rodrigo: im new to kubuntu, and i installed the rc, its great
<rodrigo> Oh! That sounds great.  I am loving this distribution as well. I have Ubuntu 5.04.
<rodrigo> I had a terrible time with Debian.
<asraniel> i come from mandriva
<_jerome> hello
<rodrigo> It might sound weird but I can have fun from trying to find the best distro for me. :)
<_jerome> hi! how can I get separate windows rather than tabs with Konqueror?
<apokryphos> _jerome: Settings -> Configure Konqueror
<rodrigo> Go Settings->Configure Konquer -> Web Behavior
<rodrigo> Tabbed browsing
<rodrigo> uncheck "open links in new tab"
<raingrove> rodrigo, yes i am running breezy , upgraded from 5.04
<elvirolo> does anyone know how to update my menu entries ?
<elvirolo> some entries don't appear
<apokryphos> they should update automatically
<apokryphos> a package will not have menu entries in the k-menu because (i) it's specifically selected for their entries to be hidden, (ii) the package wasn't built with one
<Theron> Ho do I setup my dual monitors to work in X?
<rodrigo> There's something I am concerned about. Why is enough to give my user passwd to open an Admin Tool like Synaptic? Shouldn't it ask for root's passwd?
<henrym> it's just the way that (K)Ubuntu is set up
<raingrove> because ur user belongs to admin group
<henrym> root account is disabled, I guess someone decided it was simpler that way
<raingrove> nope
<raingrove> it's more secure that way.
<MachineScrew> how can i get konquer back to the way it used to be
<rodrigo> I see. But after all Admin Users weren't made to be navigating internet and using user stuff, were they?
<MachineScrew> the spatail thing agervates me
<Chousuke> rodrigo: the user is not an admin unless he invoked the almighty sudo.
<MachineScrew> I want the quick links pane the tree and the main icon windows
<MachineScrew> btw I am in breezy
<MachineScrew> any one know how I can get konqueror to open the kde default instead of the kubuntu default
<raingrove> what?
<elvirolo> ideas anyone ?
<Riddell> elvirolo: they should update by themselves, else run  kbuildsycoca
<elvirolo> Riddell: well, strangely, they don't ... i've tried everything from a rm -fr ~/.kde to reinstalling the system, and i've always had the problem
<apokryphos> elvirolo: well, what application?
<elvirolo> apokryphos: what do you mean ? what entry is missing ?
<apokryphos> if menu entries were set to be hidden removing/moving .kde wouldn't do anything
<apokryphos> elvirolo: yes
<elvirolo> apokryphos: well, kmail, konversation, krdc ....
<Riddell> elvirolo: kmail is set to be hidden (kontact is there instead), konversation, krdc should be there
<apokryphos> kmail is deliberate I believe, konversation should appear there, krdc I'm not sure
<elvirolo> Riddell: well, kontact is missing too
<zyn> hmm
<Riddell> elvirolo: do you have the files /usr/bin/kontact and /usr/share/applications/kde/Kontact.desktop
<zyn> has anyone noticed that the opengl screensavers only draw on the top 1/3 of the screen after updating to the release candidate?
<elvirolo> Riddell: yup, both of them
<chavo> elvirolo, kontact is under  -> Office submenu here
<chavo> but I just leave it running all the time anyway
<elvirolo> chavo : nope don't have it
<elvirolo> i'll add the entries manually ....
<elvirolo> ah, something else
<chavo> elvirolo, that's odd. look in ~/.config/menus also
<apokryphos> elvirolo: if it really isn't there can you pastebin the contents of /usr/share/applications/kde/Kontact.desktop?
<elvirolo> when kde 3.5 beta2 will be out, are there any plans of making packages for the whole of KDE rather than just the base packages ? that said, the current packages are great
<elvirolo> chavo: there's stuff in there ~/.config/menus
<raingrove> zyn/ it doesnt happen here. check if u are getting 3d hardware acceleration
<chavo> elvirolo, try renaming or removing the menus directory
<MachineScrew> any one know how I can get konqueror to open the kde default instead of the kubuntu default
<elvirolo> chavo: ok thanks :)
<elvirolo> and, third thing
<elvirolo> i compiled & installed the kionjb kioslave, but it doesn't show up
<chavo> MachineScrew, and what exactly is kde default, I don't recall
<elvirolo> do i have to specify a particular install path ?
<apokryphos> yes, /usr
<elvirolo> which isn't default ?
<chavo> elvirolo, you can use --prefix /usr argumnet to configure, also set KDEDIR=/usr
<elvirolo> ok thanks a lot :)
<apokryphos> elvirolo: default for kde apps is using --prefix
<chavo> elvirolo, /usr/local is default
<Riddell> MachineScrew: for what?
<chavo> for most apps you compile from source
<apokryphos> chavo: KDEDIR is technically obsolete; KDEDIRS now
* apokryphos out
<chavo> MachineScrew, hit F9 to open the sidebar in konqueror
<zyn> raingrove: i do have hardware acceleration... the upsetting thing is that it worked yesterday before i updated to the release candidate
<Riddell> elvirolo: there are plans for kde 3.5 beta 2, whether or not they happen depends on whether my amd64 gets fixed
<elvirolo> ok
<elvirolo> cause i'm currently using kopete svn which is great
<CzarAlex> how do I disble the KOrganizer Alarm Daemon from starting when i boot my system? I unchecked the "Start Alarm Client at Login" and restart, but its always there. Suggestions?
<elvirolo> butn i'd prefer to have a nice package :)
<raingrove> zyn: that's strange. it works fine here. kubuntu 5.10 RC too
<elvirolo> looks like kubuntu breezy's gonna be a great distro ... it's a pity there still some very annoying bugs though
<zyn> figure
<zyn> s,$,s,
<MachineScrew> chavo: sorry
<MachineScrew> chavo: the side bar and the tree then the icons
<chavo> MachineScrew, click on the folder icon in the sidebar, it will give you the tree
<MachineScrew> chavo: now how do i save this view
<MachineScrew> chavo: make it default
<chavo> MachineScrew, go to Settings and save the profile
<chavo> then make a launcer that opens that profile
<MachineScrew> ok I just saved it as the Kubuntu File Manager
<MachineScrew> chavo: that crap was buging me
<chavo> now make a launcer that opens -> kfmclient openProfile Kubuntu File Manager
<MachineScrew> chavo: any way to get Adept sys tray icon thing
<chavo> not sure if the spaces will work without escaping or putting them in quotes though
<chavo> never used adept
<MachineScrew> its awsome
<CzarAlex> whats the console command to check the dist version I have?
<MachineScrew> it seems better than kynaptic
<chavo> I use command line or synaptic
<MachineScrew> still not as good as synaptic
<MachineScrew> but usable
<MachineScrew> ya if I know what pakage i need command line if i have lots to install adept
<zyn> is there a way to 
<zyn> bah
<zyn> is there a way to "undo" an upgrade?
<MachineScrew> I have heard there is a problem with kde and Digital cameras recently
<MachineScrew> zyn: like a roll back
<zyn> basically, yes
<MachineScrew> zyn: reboot with the cd and reinstall
<gelberg> hi all, new here, have just installed ubuntu hoary, installed kubuntu-desktop, and am currently in aptitude de-gnome'ising my box.  is there a kde equivalent for the update-notifier package?
<zyn> machine: i'll take that as a no :)
<MachineScrew> zyn: no there is no easy way
<MachineScrew> gelberg: the update manager in kubuntu breezy is adept but currently for both distros there is no update-notifier thingy
<MachineScrew> gelberg: just be a good linux user and run sudo apt-get upgrade every so offten
<gelberg> MachineScrew, i'm confused. still on hoary here. there is a package called update-notifier, but it depends on gnome :(
<MachineScrew> or use synaptic
<gelberg> MachineScrew, i would. my boxes are all debian. this is for my parents and they ain't sudo'ing :)
<MachineScrew> gelberg: they will need to use GNOME or use synaptic or kynaptic 
<gelberg> MachineScrew, ok, thanks
<MachineScrew> gelberg: the update notifier for adept i think is beeing worked on
* MachineScrew hopping
<gelberg> another question. is hal useful without a gnome desktop?  is it even part of a kubuntu install?  is gnome part of a kubuntu install?
<gelberg> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<gelberg> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<chavo> gelberg, KDE can use hal also
<gelberg> chavo, ok. is it generally desirable? i'm afraid i'm not familiar with all this stuff.  i use mount.  :)
<slow-motion> n8
<gelberg> put another way, what does it _do_ apt-cache show isn't revealing
<chavo> gelberg, it's probably required as a dependency
<rikva> After installing Breezy, my media:/ KIOslave doesn't really work anymore. It doesn't show my USB disks. any suggestions?
<gelberg> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<gelberg> can i msg this bot? not working for me
<gelberg> !repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<MachineScrew> rikva: as of 11th usb stuff is broken 
<MachineScrew> rikva: no known fix yet
<rikva> MachineScrew: what do you mean with 'as of 11th' ? :)
<MachineScrew> rikva: i looked on the kubuntu forums and alot of people are having problems with it starting around the 11th of Oct
<rikva> Ok, hmmm. Thanks.
<MachineScrew> rikva: i just installed kubuntu breezy and having the same problem
<rikva> MachineScrew: I hope it will be fixed before the actual release
<MachineScrew> rikva: it should
<p01n7bl4nk> someone please take thier time to tell me if their is a command that will output my external ip address
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Which is tommorow? Or later?
<p01n7bl4nk> :-S
<BlankB> p01n7bl4nk: what are you trying to determine again?
<p01n7bl4nk> my external ip address
<buz> is there a possibility that thunderbird got broken over the last few days?
<BlankB> what do you mean by external?
<buz> i get xul errors when trying to add attachments?
<MachineScrew> p01n7bl4nk: www.whatsmyip.com
<p01n7bl4nk> my public address
<p01n7bl4nk> i know
<p01n7bl4nk> and: www.ipchicken.com
<p01n7bl4nk> but i want to know is thre is a command that will tell me
<p01n7bl4nk> if*
<BlankB> ifconfig 
<BlankB> But I wouldnt think of that as an external ip address.
<BlankB> Will kubuntu breezy come out at the same time as ubuntu breezy?
<apokryphos> yes
<BlankB> Keen.
<apokryphos> wow, Breezy release parties
<apokryphos> this is tempting
<MachineScrew> any one know if there is a fix to the kio slaves in Kubuntu Breezy ?
* apokryphos realises he'll have a tube ticket on the day, so seriously considers it :D
<buz> party? where
<apokryphos> buz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseParty
<buz> none near m
<buz> e
<apokryphos> :(
<apokryphos> good idea to take note of http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ -- interesting info often
<ryman> HI!!!!! I need help! swe if possible! =/
<ryman> HELP! HELP! HELP!
<ryman> plz! someone!
<insanekane> ?
<ryman> I got a big problem
<insanekane> ryman: it might be easier to find help., if you state what the problem is ...
#kubuntu 2005-10-18
<apokryphos> ryman: ...and not be annoying about it in the meantime
<ryman> how do I uninstall this shit and GRUB ??
<insanekane> eh ?
<ryman> yes...
<insanekane> i dont see no shit :)
<apokryphos> ryman: please don't be stupid; and quit trolling
<ryman> eeeh.... shit th same, I want to get rid of GRUB
<apokryphos> please observe the code of conduct when in here
<insanekane> ryman: whats wrong with GRUB ? Its really nice here
<apokryphos> !coc
<ubotu> I heard coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<rdubs> breezy is off the heezy
<ryman> insanekane: U know what Grub is?
<insanekane> yep
<ryman> i just wanna get rid of that...
<insanekane> ryman: why ?
<ryman> couse I don't need it.. =/
<insanekane> it allows you to boot multiple OSes
<ryman> yes...
<ryman> I only want one OS
<apokryphos> you, of course, remove it like any other package
<apokryphos> but if you wanna remove the MBR, you'll have to overwrite it with something else
<ryman> how do I do that, I'm a NooB at "linux"
<insanekane> ryman: it would be a good idea to actually keep GRUB ... it helps when you want to debug any problems you may have later on
<insanekane> ryman: this is especially true for "NooBs" in "linux"
<ryman> insanekane: couse i'm going to learn more about "Linux" before I install it next time...
<ryman> insanekane: I don't use it right now and need the space
<ryman> I just want the command to remove GRUB
<insanekane> ryman: GRUB takes up less space than the nail on your little toe :)
<insanekane> ryman: btw, the best way to learn "linux" is to install a distro (like Kubuntu) *now* and begin to use it
<ryman> but I can't use the space "Linux" is on from Win XP...
<insanekane> ryman: well sure you can, just remove the partition and/or reformat to FAT32
<ryman> insanekane:  I have kubuntu, but i don't understand a shit... I have done that but Grub stays somewhere...
<Riddell> does anyone have an amd64 and a DVD burner?
<insanekane> ryman: anyway, strictly speaking, this is a Windows XP troubleshooting question, not a Kubuntu one ... so your problems are best solved elsewhere .. i guess ...
<ryman> insanekane: oookeeeey? HOW do I do then?
<ryman> insanekane: I'm going insane on this soon... =/
<insanekane> ryman: contact a windows XP support channel ??
<ryman> but, aren't there any short commands to delete Grub?
<insanekane> ryman: don't know ... i don't use windows XP that often (or at all)
<ryman> but I mean in Kubuntu/linux
<Juerd> I jsut realised
<Juerd> Today is release day (right?)
<rem_> Thursday i think ..
<insanekane> ryman: i thought you already removed linux ... anyway, even if you didn't remove linux, the problem is a windows XP problem. go ask microsoft or windows lovers
<coruja> ryman: maybe try booting into your xp from cd and to remove linux and grub from there, if you don#t want to stay with kubuntu...
<rem_> apt-get remove grub ...but i wouldnt do it unless u use LILo or something ..
<coruja> don't
<ryman> thanx everbody!!! =)
<ryman> *kisses*
<CzarAlex> how do I disble the KOrganizer Alarm Daemon from starting when i boot my system? I unchecked the "Start Alarm Client at Login" and restart, but its always there. Suggestions?
<ryman> REBOOT for me! *Weeeiiii*
<ryman> bye
<ryman> HI AGAIN!
<ryman> insanekane: H I didn't get rid of grub =/
<insanekane> ryman: doh
<ryman> insanekane: yeah right =P soo how do I do with my problem? search in win?
<insanekane> ryman: ask some windows technician
<ryman> insanekane:  oki... U don't know were I can find one? :P
<insanekane> ryman: nope. of course, you can pay me to find an answer to your question
<_42> where is the 5.10RC cd iso?
<ryman> insanekane: LoL 
<coruja> ryman: googling for "windows xp fix mbr" might be helpful too
<_42> nvm
<_42> just read topic heh
<ryman> insanekane: what's mbr stand for? =S
<hydrogen> master boot record
<_42> master boot record dude
<ryman> =P
<TokenBad> anyone know good site to download kde themes?
<_42> www.kdelook.org or something like that
<ryman> thanx guys... see u later... maybe =P
<TokenBad> ok know that one already
<TokenBad> which gcc to install for kubuntu?
<TokenBad> hmm
<Tm_T> 4.0 ?
<TokenBad> I seem to have gcc installed
<TokenBad> but the file just tried to install says I don't have one installed
<Tm_T> eh
<Tm_T> do you have g++ too?
<TokenBad> think so
<TokenBad> I just checked
<TokenBad> and says have um
<TokenBad> yeah seems but its like 3.3
<TokenBad> doing 4.0 now
<TokenBad> still says its not there
<TokenBad> but now have g++ 4.0
<TokenBad> and gcc 4.0 installed
<Tm_T> remove 3.3
<Tm_T> I don't think you ever need it again
<N17R0> Is Kubuntu Breezy also being released today ?
<TokenBad> but why does the program not see the gcc
<Tm_T> TokenBad: I have no idea
<TokenBad> the others didn't seem to have any trouble
<Tm_T> autotools :(
<stodge> Hi - is there any way to make the fonts in Kubuntu look sharper and less ragged? I'm using anti-aliasing (selectable through KDE settings)
<Tm_T> check your antialiasing settings
<stodge> e.g. my fonts don't look anything like this picture:   http://www.zimmertech.com/images/kubuntu_full.jpg
<stodge> I have "use anti-aliasing" set
<Tm_T> yes, but is it set to maximum?
<Tm_T> and ufff, ugly desktop
<stodge> Yes it is
<stodge> ...set to max
<stodge> I restarted some apps but there's no difference. Do I need to restart X?
<occy> will kubuntu come out when Breezy is released?
<occy> sorry for the stupid question.
<Tm_T> occy: sure :)
<occy> I guess it'll have 3.4.x KDE huh?
<Tm_T> 3.4.3 I think
<Tm_T> or 3.4.2 first
<occy> I've been thinking about trying it...
<Tm_T> :)
<occy> but I'm so attached to the gnome world
<occy> heh
<occy> all the apps I use use gtk
<crimsun> 3.4.3 actually.
<Tm_T> I use Kubuntu breezy & KDE 3.5 beta1
<occy> that said, I am a previous kde user of 3 years+  (99-02)
<occy> and kfm 0.0.1 in 97 
<occy> heh
<Tm_T> occy: btw, what apps you're using then?
<occy> xchat :)
<Tm_T> yuk
<occy> firefox,  thunderbird
<occy> gimp
<Tm_T> heh
<occy> inkscape
<occy> all are built against gtk
<Tm_T> well, I use gimp and inkscape
<occy> I wish there were qt builds of those same apps
<EcksEightySix> is it realistic to expect a kubuntu release tomorrow?
<Tm_T> but there's konqi an Kmail
<Tm_T> EcksEightySix: ofcourse?
<occy> Tm_T, *shiver*  konq....
<occy> :)
<Tm_T> Kmail is imho better than Thunderbird
<occy> the UI isn't for me.  But then, everyone has different tastes.  
<EcksEightySix> sweet
<Tm_T> I used Thunderbird about 2 months ago
<occy> kmail does some things really nice
<occy> that's the thing about a lot of open source apps in general
<occy> most things do a lot of things nice
<Tm_T> occy: heh, you can pretty easily make it to looks as you like
<occy> but you can't find all the features rolled up into one core set of apps.
<Tm_T> :)
<occy> Tm_T, if things are off by 1pixel, I notice.
<occy> sooo...
<Tm_T> haha
<occy> I'm extremely picky
<Tm_T> you're like me then
<occy> I'm a graphic designer
<occy> heh
<occy> I have to be picky
<Tm_T> well, you can use Firefox in KDE aswell
<occy> http://occy.net/tmp/columbus-screenshot.png
<Tm_T> just like I do
<occy> this little thing here I spent about 3 or 4 hours on.
<occy> seems small and insignificant...but.
<occy> I paid attention to all the spacing and everything.
<Tm_T> only 4h?!
<occy> it's not an Icon or art.... but it's well laid out.
<occy> Tm_T, :P
<Tm_T> occy: that's kind of pic I'm used to draw pixel by pixel
<occy> heh
<occy> I can't draw per se
<occy> but I do understand white space
<Tm_T> just choosing colours could take hours
<occy> a lot of kde apps annoy me with their whitespace violations.
<Tm_T> :(
<occy> that said, so do most gtk apps
<occy> but every once in a while, you can find a decdent gtk theme.
<occy> that masks gtk's issues.  I haven't been so lucky with my forays into kde.
<Tm_T> occy: ok, use KDE with apps you like, that's how I did (until I realised how good most of qt apps are :))
<occy> nod
<occy> it's all about being comfortable
<Tm_T> heh
<occy> I've not given KDE a fair shake as of late
<occy> I need to give it a full 2 weeks or so
<occy> but... I... get... so... antsy....
<Tm_T> yu
<occy> that and it's hard when you are trying to get work done.
<Tm_T> I used gnome about 2 weeks and I got pissed off
<occy> Tm_T, hehe
<occy> I totally understand that
<crimsun> I'm waiting for the new cross-platform artwork thingy
<occy> crimsun, nod
<occy> crimsun, that won't really address a lot of other issues.
<Tm_T> anyway, I love KDE <3<3<3
<occy> but, it should help with a consistant look and feel
<crimsun> consistency is key
<Tm_T> ->
<occy> Tm_T, check out the tango project.
<Tm_T> occy: it stinks
<occy> Tm_T, heh
<occy> Tm_T, thanks, I'm helping with it.
<occy> :)
<Tm_T> occy: KDE and gnome is too different imho
<occy> Tm_T, :P
<Tm_T> occy: and I got my information about it from person doing it
<Riddell> occy: what are you doing with tango?
<occy> Tm_T, who's that?
<occy> Riddell, well, I'm listed on the People page
<occy> hehe
<Tm_T> occy: sorry, can't tell ;)
<occy> Riddell, I've been a part of all the discussions from it's inception a long while ago.
<Tm_T> anyway, time to kill some pain ->
<occy> I think I'm more there to advise and such atm.
<Riddell> occy: is anything else planned besides an icon theme?
<occy> Riddell, I think there are talks, afaik, to do some other integration.
<occy> but I'm not 100% sure
<occy> and don't want to give out false info
<occy> not sure how much our old goals and what we are doing now are inline with each other.
<occy> My hopes were, that tango could bring both kde and gnome together
<occy> provide a common surface for different toolkits
<occy> in the end, you shouldn't be able to tell if you are using kde or gtk
<occy> just a Clean, well laid out Linux desktop
<occy> that, at least, is my understanding of the project.
<occy> tbh, arguing about toolkits is silly
<Riddell> has there been any attempt to involve more than 1 KDE developer?
<occy> Riddell, yes, I think so.
<occy> I know it's something I've asked about.
<occy> as, I think there are a LOT of smart things going on in the kde world
<occy> things that the gnome world has neglected.
<occy> course, the reverse is true for kde to gnome
<occy> there are some things gnome gets right that kde fails at.
<occy> I should start the    kome desktop.
<occy> I'm kidding
<occy> :)
<occy> seriously though, one things I think that is superior in KDE is the themes.
<occy> the way colors are allowed to be choosen.
<occy> gtk and gnome and metacity has thrown this idea and concept out the window.  It used to be there with sawfish.
<occy> to some extent.
<Tm_T> uff, back
<occy> the core kpanel widgets in kde have issues IMHO.  things like the clock, virtual desktop pager etc...   they all have serious padding/ui issues
<Sgep> When will breezy be released?
<crimsun> sometime on the 13th Oct 2005
<Tm_T> occy: hmm?
<Sgep> (As in, what time Oct. 13, and what timezone)
<crimsun> when precisely is $unknown
<Riddell> Sgep: as soon as I find someone to test this amd64 dvd
<occy> Riddell, hehe
* Sgep doesn't get ut
<Tm_T> occy: don't laugh, test it
<occy> man, there are so many good people in the Open Source world.
<Sgep> s/u/i/
<occy> Tm_T, heh, don't have spare dvds
<Sgep> Is this a joke?
<Riddell> occy: do you know what the status of standard icon names is?
<occy> Riddell, not really... #tango perhaps?
<occy> I've been super busy as of late.  I didn't even know we took the project public until recently.
<occy> heh
<Riddell> occy: it's been kept super secret surprisingly long
<occy> Riddell, nod...
<occy> kinda odd, but... my lips were sealed. :)
<occy> I think the idea was to try and bring on as much support as possible behind the scenes.
<occy> not quite sure.
<Riddell> didn't do a very good job of brining support from kde...
<occy> I guess I should make screenshots of the issues I have with kde.
<occy> Riddell, :(
<kkathman> evening all :)
<Riddell> occy: screenshots are always fun, but the panel and stuff will all be replaced for kde 4
<occy> Riddell, yeah?
<occy>  s/screenshots/mockups/
<occy> Riddell, any mockups yet?
<Riddell> plasma
<occy> Riddell, url?
<Riddell> no mockups yet
<occy> ahh
<Riddell> gg:kde plasma
<Riddell> plasma.kde.org, genius
<occy> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Colors  <-- wow...  (nsfw)
<occy> looks like the wiki was pwn3d
<occy> Riddell, you know who runs that?
<occy> Riddell, you should let them know.
<Riddell> hmm, that happens, I'll try and poke an admin
<occy> Riddell, nod
<occy> Riddell, k, I was like, wow, this doesn't look like a color palette
<occy> :)
<Riddell> occy: ah well, it was a crappy colour palette anyway :)
<occy> hehe
<Riddell> Oxygen, the KDE 4 icon theme, has a better one (two actually)
<occy> yeah, there are several projects starting up that sound like they all should mesh together.
<occy> I know that's heresy
<Riddell> like which?
<occy> well, what's that other kde project?
<occy> not plasma....
<occy> hmm
<occy> can't remember the name.
<Riddell> appeal
<occy> yah
<occy> appeal
<Riddell> oxygen is part of appeal
<occy> maybe get all the smart people from tango, appeal, plasma, etc together 
<Riddell> plasma is also part of appeal 
<Riddell> it's just these gnome types who are on their own :)
<occy> hehe
<occy> And I don't know why I came here tonight... 
<occy> I got this feeling that something ain't right
<occy> I'm so scared in case I'll fall of my chair
<occy> and I'm wonderin' how I'll get down the stairs
<occy> clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right, here I am, stuck in the middle with you
<occy> :)
<occy> Riddell, ever see Resevoir Dogs?
<occy> heh
<occy> still, some cool stuff coming up in the community.
<occy> we all win
<Tm_T> :'(
<Riddell> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> my back is hurting much
<Tm_T> still
<occy> Tm_T, :(
<kkathman> hey Tm_T o/
<occy> Tm_T, do you exercise?
<Tm_T> occy: yes
<occy> Tm_T, I used to be about 60+ lbs overweight...
<occy> dropped that and my back no longer hurts
<occy> I used to have cronic back pain
<Tm_T> occy: well, I'm underweight
<occy> Tm_T, wow
<occy> :/
<Tm_T> prolly misformed spine
<occy> Tm_T, have you had an adjustment by chiro?
<Tm_T> so having nice pain time to time
<occy> You'd be surprised what a good alignment will do for you.
<Tm_T> occy: well, last time I wen't see doctor (monday) they didn't even checked me, just gave drugs
<occy> Tm_T, that is pathetic
<occy> :(
<Tm_T> I do have excercise instructions
<Tm_T> and I do
<occy> modern medicine
<occy> *sigh*
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> hi kkathman 
<Tm_T> </whine>
<occy> Tm_T, hope you feel better bud.
<occy> gotta check on some stuff
<Tm_T> occy: thanks, I will fight ;)
<Riddell> any genius artists about?
* Riddell eyes up occy 
<occy> heh
<occy> well, I ain't no artist
<occy> but whatcha need?
<Tm_T> ?
<occy> I'm a WhiteSpace Master.
<occy> :)
<Riddell> actually Tm_T will know
<Tm_T> hmh, why media:/ doesn't show my hd:s
<Riddell> Tm_T: known issue
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, what's it?
<Tm_T> ah ok
<Riddell> Tm_T: how do I get the blurred outline on the kubuntu gurl?
<Tm_T> hmm, you need blurred outline? hmm, you can't just add dropshadow?
<occy> Riddell, feature
<occy> err
<occy> feather
<occy> man I can't spell
<Tm_T> occy: :p
<Riddell> Tm_T: dunno, what was the effect you added?
<Tm_T> Riddell: drop shadow x2 :p
<Tm_T> it's good way to blur edges
<Riddell> Tm_T: where do I find that?
<Tm_T> Riddell: in gimp? 
<Riddell> yes
<Tm_T> script-fu -> shadow ->
<Tm_T> this is very good day :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: ah hah, I was looking in filters
<Riddell> Tm_T: why's it good?
<Tm_T> Riddell: it adds stuff to edges without touching original pic
<Tm_T> etc
<Tm_T> and gives a touch of 3d
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah, you mean day? today drugs seem to work
<Tm_T> not much pain
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> damn, I almost feel good!
<strike4ce> can you use netscape withkubunta?
<MEtaLpREs> i can i move files aorund using a gui as root?
<MEtaLpREs> err how can i?
<regeya> netscape?
<strike4ce> What version of Linux is kubunta?  linux 2.2?
<Tm_T> MEtaLpREs: sudo konqueror ?
<regeya> oh dear.
<MEtaLpREs> yea
<Tm_T> regeya: I'm not your dear
<regeya> mauve has the most ram, strike4ce 
<strike4ce> I need netscape for linux.  Is that possible?
<strike4ce> I need netscape for a very specific reason
<hydrogen> well, it is but full of security holes
<strike4ce> How does ark open a exe file?
<hydrogen> and more out of date than most poop
<Tm_T> strike4ce: http://browser.netscape.com/ns8/download/default.jsp
<Tm_T> as you can see, it requires Windows XP, Windows 2000, Windows 98 SE, ME
<hydrogen> Tm_T: netscape 7 ran on linux
<strike4ce> No shit.  LOL but there is a version out there for linux
<hydrogen> strike4ce: and it has more security holes than internet explorer
<Tm_T> hydrogen: yeah, too old
<hydrogen> and is more out of date than linux 2.2
<hydrogen> which btw "kubunta" is not based on
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> hydrogen: we are using older then?
<strike4ce> yes but will it work
<hydrogen> no
<strike4ce> ok so will netscape work on kubunta?
<hydrogen> I don't know about you Tm_T, but I'm using linux 1.4
<hydrogen> I just told you, no
<hydrogen> and its kubuntu
<strike4ce> bullshit
<troth> im on a Kubuntu live cd right now and it wont mount my drives (hda1, hdb1, etc.) anyone know why?
<strike4ce> you have to arouse it troth
<strike4ce> foreplay
<troth> lol nice
<strike4ce> lol
<hydrogen> ..
<Tm_T> :(
<hydrogen> troth: what filesystem?
<troth> what do you mean, sorry
<hydrogen> what filesystem is hda1 and hdb1 and the like?
<hydrogen> are they ext3? ext2? ntfs? jfs? xfs? ricer4? ricer3.6?
<troth> hda1 contains my windows2000 files and such, my hdb1 contains just movies, music and stuff
<Tm_T> sounds like ntfs to me
<troth> i believe so
<troth> see what i want to do is, have a dual boot for win2000on one drive and ubuntu on the other and eventually phase out windows, but ive never done it before so i want to try to make it as smooth as possible, i dont know how difficult this will be
<Tm_T> hydrogen: you take this patient?
<hydrogen> umm
<Tm_T> time to relax, maybe ease my headache ->
* hydrogen doesn't know if kubuntu supports ntfs
<hydrogen> on livecd
<troth> ahh i see
<hydrogen> even if it did
<hydrogen> it would be read only
<hydrogen> writing to it is not gonna happen
<troth> well this is actually the dvd, so it has the live cd and the install version
<troth> so i wanna install, just a little unsure
<troth> i dunno what to expect
<troth> or do you suggest i get the ubuntu installer and then add the kde features?
<hydrogen> no need to do that
<troth> ok
<troth> how complicated would this install be on my movies,music, hard drive? its a maxtor 250g 16mb cache ata
<LaserLine> Hello all, If I Install Ubuntu CD and add the Kubuntu-Desktop package, all my application menu in GNOME is filled with KDE apps, if I create a sub menu 'Kubuntu' and put all the KDE apps in there, will it affect the KDE desktop Launch Menu ?
<strike4ce> What would I use to open a exe file?
<Riddell> LaserLine: no
<Riddell> strike4ce: Windows
<LaserLine> Where are all the .desktop files in KDE ?
<Riddell> same please as in gnome
<LaserLine> Where?
<Riddell>  /usr/share/applications/kde
<LaserLine> not in the home directory?
<Riddell> depends on what sort of .desktop file you're after
<LaserLine> The menu file ?
<LaserLine> the "K" menu
<Riddell> those are in /usr/share/applications/kde and ~/.config
<LaserLine> Ok.. Well, when I'll be infront of my Linux box, It'll be easier :)
<Tm_T> no more jake2 for me
<Tm_T> atleast not at night
<regeya> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> regeya: java quake2... was bit scary to me
<Tm_T> I'm too old for fps games
<regeya> JAVA quake2?
<regeya> oog.
<Sgep> Has breezy been released yet?
* regeya slaps self in forehead.
<regeya> is it Friday yet?
<satafterh> yes
<cddesjar> ubotu sucks...dpkg is way cooler
<ubotu> okay, cddesjar
<Tm_T> regeya: really good to be java
<satafterh> what is ubotu
<Tm_T> ubotu: what you are
<ubotu> Tm_T: What?
<Tm_T> ubotu: are you bot?
<ubotu> Tm_T: I don't know
<Tm_T> you don't know?
<regeya> ujbotu, no, cddesjar is a git.
<Tm_T> ubotu: you should
<ubotu> Tm_T: Do they come in packets of five?
<Tm_T> ubotu: no, three
<ubotu> Tm_T: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<regeya> ubotu, no, cddesjar is a git.
<ubotu> regeya: okay
<Tm_T> ubotu: you're smaller
<ubotu> I don't know, Tm_T
<Tm_T> I know
<regeya> ROFFLECOPTERS.
<Tm_T> regeya: ok
<regeya> !cddesjar
<ubotu> somebody said cddesjar was a git.
<cddesjar> !regeya
<ubotu> cddesjar: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<regeya> ruh-roh
<regeya> ubotu, no, regeya > *
<ubotu> regeya: Bugger all, i dunno
<cddesjar> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<regeya> ubotu, no, regeya is > *
<ubotu> regeya: okay
* regeya is teh WINNAR
<regeya> !regeya
<ubotu> somebody said regeya was > *
<tecknozic> hi
<tecknozic> how to install yakuake on kubuntu 5.10 ?
<regeya> damn right, ubotu
<cddesjar> hi
<jsubl2> what is the draw to yakuake
<cddesjar> what in the hell is  > * suppose to be?
<tecknozic> when I start the install I have got an error message :
<regeya> no joke
<cddesjar> apt-get install yakuake
<cddesjar> apt-cache search yakuake
<tecknozic> kdelibs4 is not installed
<regeya> whoo you can do something vaguely like the quake console WHOOO!
<regeya> erm.
<tecknozic> but I have kdelibs4c2 installed... weird
<cddesjar> how did you install it?  via alien?
<tecknozic> any idea ?
<tecknozic> no via konsole dkpg
<cddesjar> where did you find the .deb file?
<tecknozic> here : http://users.pandora.be/nothing/linux/kubuntu/deb/yakuake_2.6-kubuntu-01_i386.deb
<cddesjar> i had this happened when i converted a RPM file to a deb file using alien in debian and then I switched to kubuntu and tried to use the same deb file 
<cddesjar> and it gave me that error
<cddesjar> do you have kdelibs4-dev?
<tecknozic> checking...
<tecknozic> no
<cddesjar> hmm...that might or might not be it ;)
<tecknozic> how can I get it ?
<cddesjar> apt-get install kdelibs4-deb
<cddesjar> or use synaptic
<cddesjar> or aptitude
<cddesjar> or adept
<cddesjar> etc, etc, etc
<tecknozic> I don't have it in synaptic...
<cddesjar> opps i ment kdelibs4-dev
<tecknozic> maybe one source is missing in my sourcres.list
<cddesjar> hmm
<cddesjar> probably
<cddesjar> !sources
<ubotu> well, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<tecknozic> what can I add in sources.list to get it ?
<cddesjar> follow the url above!
<tecknozic> ok thks
<Hobbsee> morning all
<smux> hmmm, kaffeine use gstreamer, but can i use xine ?
<Riddell> smux: yes, if you install kaffeine-xine
<smux> it's installed
<cddesjar> switch engines then
<smux> how ?
<cddesjar> settings -> player engines -> kaffeine
<cddesjar> not kaffeine gstreamer
<cddesjar> (i personally think gstreamer sucks the big one)
<`Nomad> isn't gstreamer just a list of different music servers?
<`Nomad> I'm not too edjucated in teh ways of the audio things  :)
<Sgep> brb
<tecknozic> ok, I installed kdelibs4-dev, but still my pb
<Drakeson> is it ready? (breezy) I mean is the 12Oct dvd the final one?
<cddesjar> i think you have a bunch deb file
<cddesjar> try to find it elsewhere on the net
<tecknozic> I will figure it out later, thks guys, see u
<Spudchat> does anyone else have trouble with video playback in breezy?
<`Nomad> which type of video, all?
<Spudchat> yes
<Spudchat> i get good sound but no picture
<cddesjar> what engine?
<cddesjar> what program?
<Spudchat> kaffeine noatun and vlc
<Spudchat> all have no picture
<crimsun> did you install kaffeine-xine?
<Spudchat> is it possible i lost the codecs in the upgrade?
<jsubl2> kaffeine-xine sux... sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer..  then make sure you have the codecs.. or download them from mplayers web site and put them in /usr/lib/win32
<jsubl2> just my ho
* Sgep goes to experiment with telinit
<cddesjar> mozilla-mplayer...i always have problems with it and watching real video
<jsubl2> wouldn't know.. don't really do any real video with mplayer
<cddesjar> that's the only video i watch....www.democracynow.org
<`Nomad> I get a lot of problems with Firefox.. I always have to remove the lock manually, it keeps starting wanting a new profile.. Very frustrating
<jsubl2> i like cnn videos and mplayer does a great job on those
<Spudchat> allright i tried kaffeine-xine and it still had no picture
<Spudchat> and it appears i have a bunch of codecs in a folder called all in usr/lib/win32
<jsubl2> so try my solution
<jsubl2> if you have broadband it only takes a couple of minutes to install
<Spudchat> and now they should open?
<Spudchat> or do i need to change some settings somewhere?
<jsubl2> i really would like to know the secret to getting kaffeine to perform as well as mplayer.. kaffeine as a loyal followoing
<Spudchat> it worked fine for me in hoary
<jsubl2> no just mplayer filename
<cddesjar> i like mplayer too
<cddesjar> but kaffeien works fine as well
<jsubl2> just depends on how you will use it i guess
<Spudchat> omg!!! it works!
<Spudchat> thanks
<jsubl2> which
<Spudchat> mplayer
<jsubl2> depends on the kinda videos i am sure
<Spudchat> all .aiv's in divx or xvid
<jsubl2> it should work with mozilla too.. but you might have  to get rid of the libtotem stuff manually
<jsubl2> cd /usr/lib;  find . -name libtotem\*
<jsubl2> move them to a save place
<jsubl2> save/safe rather
<jsubl2> if you want embedded in konq kmplayer does a nice job.. but you have to compile it
<Drakeson> how can I get help?!! actually I need a way to view /usr/share/doc/*  does khelpcenter do this?
<frank23> Drakeson: I don't know but konqueror can view man and info pages
<fatejudger> is the final version of Breezy getting released at midnight?
<MachineScrew> any one here of yakuake
<MachineScrew> it's a cool terminal for kde
<MachineScrew> hit F12 and it pops up
<MachineScrew> any one here
<fatejudger> yeah
<fatejudger> I just waiting for someone to tell me if they're going to release Breezy at midnight or not
<fatejudger> I want to torrent it before I go to bed
<MachineScrew> oh ya I wana do an update
<MachineScrew> I have the prerelease 
<MachineScrew> so it's just a apt-get update away
<frank23> MachineScrew: an update right now will give you practically the exact same thing as after the release
<MachineScrew> well ya
<MachineScrew> any one here of yakuake
<MachineScrew> is kubuntu breezy parilell to Ubuntu breezy ?
<MachineScrew> in releasse and devel
<fatejudger> it's the same thing
<jsubl2> yep just kde versus gnome
<fatejudger> but KDE is much better
<jsubl2> that is why i grab kubuntu
<MachineScrew> well tux mag seems to think so
<jsubl2> really url??
<MachineScrew> yet some things are not as polished in kubuntu yet
<MachineScrew> www.tuxmagazine.com
<MachineScrew> its a free PDF mag
<frank23> MachineScrew: like what?
<MachineScrew> Adept could use a systray notification
<MachineScrew> ubuntu an kubuntu rely on powernowd
<MachineScrew> instead of a more universial cpu throtaling deamon like cpufreq
<MachineScrew> ktorrent could be installed by default
<MachineScrew> usb devices to work again
<frank23> MachineScrew: powernowd works with any processor
<MachineScrew> all my usb keys and usb drives don't work under ubuntu
<MachineScrew> powernowd works with a P4 ?
<MachineScrew> or celerory
<frank23> MachineScrew: I agree about systray notification for updates
<raingrove> where is our breezy
<raingrove> oh MachineScrew is still here
<raingrove> my god
<MachineScrew> ya
<qatsi> ok, i have a question. 2 hours ago i made a apt-get dist update and i hve my system updated...tomorrow, when ubuntu 5.10 is released, will i be downloading everything again ??? or just the missing parts which were not updated today ?
<frank23> qatsi: there will be very few changes left
<MachineScrew> just the missing parts
<qatsi> ahhh ok, thanx a lot, good news for me :p
<`Nomad> Arghh.. Is k3b broken?  It asks that I insert a Dual-layer DVD to burn 4.3 gigs.. :(
<MachineScrew> or some minor updates
<`Nomad> in 5.10
<qatsi> frank23 and MachineWscrew and will my bugs be fixed ????
<Ravensky> err...umm...
<MachineScrew> don't know
<MachineScrew> wait and see 
<MachineScrew> lol
<frank23> qatsi: what do you mean?   the released version will be identical to what it is now
<Ravensky> is there a package that includes the standard Windows fonts? (TNR, Verdana, Arial, etc)
<MachineScrew> I have bugs to
<MachineScrew> yes mscorettfonts or somthing like that
<qatsi> frank23 uhmm, hope not....brezzy preview makes strange stuff, like.....i cant log in to kubuntu cuz i cant write, only squares, missing fonts i suppose, or something like that......
<qatsi> MachineScrew i think im having the same issues as you do :p
<Ravensky> MachineScrew, which repo would that be in?
<frank23> qatsi: that is strange... 
<MachineScrew> Ravensky: it would be in the backports
<qatsi> frank23 yep, spent 4 hours with a guru trying to fix the problem :P no luck
<Ravensky> well, I have backports enabled and nothing is showing up that I see could be those fonts
<raingrove> ravensky hold on
<MachineScrew> one sec while i find the exact name
<`Nomad> backports are not available yet right?  Only tomorrow?
<raingrove> Ravensky, are you able to download from me via DCC?
<Ravensky> doesnt look like it :|
<MachineScrew> Ravensky: msttcorefonts
<frank23> Ravensky: there are no backports yet for breezy
<MachineScrew> yes there is 
<MachineScrew> horay-staging
<`Nomad> msttcorefonts
<MachineScrew> horay-backports-staging
<MachineScrew> horay-extras-staging
<frank23> MachineScrew: oh... I never used that one
<raingrove> Ravensky, you can just download msttcorefonts with apt-get or adept straight away
<Ravensky> raingrove, I dont see that package in Adept though
<raingrove> i see it though
<raingrove> Ravensky,  let me give u my sources.list
<Ravensky> k
* Ravensky just installed Kubuntu last night
* Ravensky dual boots Gentoo along side it :D
<Ravensky> one of the easiest and one of the hardest distros on both systems :P
<Ravensky> raingrove, no DCC, remember? ;)
<raingrove> got it?
<steph> will kubuntu work on breezy?
<raingrove> there's already breezy RC for kubuntu
<steph> so if im on breezy and i do a apt-get kubuntu-desktop it will download and work?
<frank23> steph: yes
<steph> sweet
<steph> thank you
<frank23> steph: you will get the choice of kde and gnome when you login
<steph> ok
<steph> is there an enlightenment package on apt?
<frank23> yeah, i just checked
<frank23> never tried it though
<steph> i would check but im running update hehe
<raingrove> steph/yes
<Ravensky> thanks raingrove :D
<raingrove> Ravensky, did it work
<Ravensky> ya, it's there now
<raingrove> :)
<raingrove> i hate kubuntu logo
<_machine> ok sory about that
<raingrove> is that a bot
<raingrove> i hate kubuntu's logo
<_machine> any one say any thing about the hoay-backports-staging
<_machine> i think they are to be in breezy backports
<Ravensky> i hate kubuntu's logo
<Ravensky> heh
<Ravensky> no?
<raingrove> i hate kubuntu logo
<_machine> Ravensky: ok
<_machine> well the blue theme is better than that brown theme
<raingrove> i changed mine to brown though
<_machine> Ubuntu looks like it took a dump
<raingrove> wamer look
<raingrove> warmer look
<raingrove> brown theme
<raingrove> brown
<_machine> Well i like the cold look
<_machine> blue
<_machine> lol
<raingrove> _machine, are you human?
<_machine> what ever happened to the themers that did enlightenment
<_machine> they looked better
<_machine> yes I am human
<raingrove> _machine, are you a bot?
<_machine> no I am not a bot
<raingrove> _machine, what is square root of 16
<_machine> somtimes I wish I was a cyborg
<_machine> I don't do math
<_machine> lol
<raingrove> _machine, 30 plus 30 equals?
<_machine> 60 ?
<raingrove> ok
<raingrove> u are human
<raingrove> or a very clever bot
<_machine> ask me a linux question
<os2mac> what is the epoc?
<_machine> like the first kernel i uses
<Ravensky> epoch you mean?
<os2mac> thank you.
<_machine> A bad sci fi move
<_machine> movie
<_machine> opps
<_machine> i spell bad to
<raingrove> _machine / why did they discontinue ubuntu_calendar
<Ravensky> so is "oops" spelled "opps" these days? I tend to see a lot of people spelling it that way'
<_machine> raingrove: fuck if i know
<steph> this is a kinda off topic question... what are the good linux c++ programming enviroments?
<raingrove> steph, KDevelop uses C++??
<Riddell> steph: emacs21 and kdevelop
<_machine> steph: vi some people would say
<Ravensky> ya, kdeveplop seems pretty good
<os2mac> Rav: I think it's akin to cow-orkers
<steph> i dont know =(
<_machine> steph: emacs others
<steph> i will have to get kdevelop then
<Riddell> raingrove: ran out of artwork
<raingrove> Riddell, or is it because of Porn distro claims by trolls?
<steph> i looked and looked for one, and i found one i liked, but i couldnt install it on mandrake and now i dont remember which one it was
<raingrove> i personally loved them though
<steph> =/
<os2mac> _machine you don't know what the epoch is?
<_machine> i started using linux with the plug and play linus
<Riddell> raingrove: no, that was stopped after warty
<_machine> os2mac: not shure
<_machine> os2mac: its in refrence to a number i think
<_machine> os2mac: but it is a bad sci fi movie
<os2mac> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unix_epoch
<Ravensky> it's January 1st 1970, isnt it?...or is it Dec 31, 1969?
<Riddell> Ravensky: both
<os2mac> I believe unless your talking the Posix Epoch it varies from os to os 
<_machine> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0233657/?fr=c2l0ZT1kZnx0dD0xfGZiPXV8cG49MHxrdz0xfHE9RXBvY2h8ZnQ9MXxteD0yMHxsbT01MDB8Y289MXxodG1sPTF8bm09MQ__;fc=1;ft=21;fm=1
<_machine> oops
<_machine> I hate long urls
<freeflying> how can i play mp3 file with amarok
<Ravensky> got stat 60 on my mind, chi square values all the time, in my notes and in my rhymes, easy quarter, not this time!
<Ravensky> install amarok-mp3?
<Ravensky> I think so anyway
<Ravensky> I dont know
<Sgep> Why doesn't the K Menu follow Debian's menu?
<freeflying> now i'm useing gstreamer as the engine
<Ravensky> run kappfinder
<_machine> os2mac: http://tinyurl.com/9tyxn
<freeflying> and also i install gst-plugins
<_machine> freeflying: apt-get install gstreamer-plugins gstreamer-plugins multiverse
<freeflying> but the speed is not correct
<freeflying> it's sound more quick than nomal
<raingrove> bblk
* os2mac wonders if they will ever make a "trusted Kubuntu"
<os2mac> :)
<freeflying> how can i do about this 
<_machine> os2mac: tpm is already in the kernel
<_machine> os2mac: so i directly yes they will
<os2mac> ok forgive me... I am a solaris geek by trade....
<os2mac> what is tpm?
<_machine> os2mac: ment indrectly
<_machine> os2mac: Trusted Computing Module
<qatsi> uhmm, im breaking my head !!....i cant run ndiswrapper comand :S and ive cheked, its installed, any idea ?
<os2mac> so support for rbac and a trusted path?
<os2mac> did you do modprobe ndiswrapper?
<os2mac> qatsi?
<qatsi> os2mac nope, let me do it :)
<_machine> os2mac: more like a chip inside your computer that enfoces DRM
<os2mac> hrmmm.
<qatsi> os2mac it says operation not permitted, im super user, so i dont know whats up
<_machine> os2mac: https://www.trustedcomputinggroup.org/home
<_machine> qatsi: you still have to do sudo
<qatsi> ok, let me try it
<os2mac> can you do ndiswrapper -l?
<_machine> qatsi: for some odd reson
<os2mac> -machine if I am root I do not have to do sudo
<os2mac> but then I set the passwd on  my machine.
<os2mac> sudo is annoying to me.
<_machine> os2mac: yet somtimes I have to do it
<qatsi> _machine nope, dosnt work either....and os2mac ndiswrapper -l says...no drivers installed
<_machine> qatsi: ok what is the driver
<os2mac> then you didn't install the driver correctly
<_machine> os2mac: TPM FAQ https://www.trustedcomputinggroup.org/groups/tpm/TPM_FAQ_2005.pdf
<qatsi> no no no, i CANT run ndiswrapper comand :p....
<os2mac> are you on the live CD?
<_machine> qatsi: why ?
<qatsi> _machine, ok, dont know, first time i tried i couldnt :p now i can, let me install the driver :p
<_machine> ok
<steph> kubunt-desktop and kdevelop3 are dowanloading now, eta 14 min
<steph> =P
<_machine> steph: make shure you get build-essentials
<steph> ok, i figured that would be a dependancy in their somewhere
<steph> the list of packages downloading is huge...
<_machine> steph: also kdesdk and kdesdk-doc-html
<steph> ok
<os2mac> do we have an eta on 5.10 yet?
<_machine> steph: ya that for an odd reson isn't
<qatsi> ok, back again, i have bcmwl5 and it says invalid driver....should i use bcmwl5a?
<steph> oh
<_machine> 1:10min
<steph> ive been distro hopping lately
<_machine> 1:10hr/min
<steph> ive finally settled... on a multin install with ubuntu, slack, and whatever
<_machine> qatsi: what is the card and version of that card you want to work
<qatsi> _machine Broadcom Wireless
<os2mac> qatsi are the .inf and .sys files in the same directory?
<_machine> qatsi: more infor PCMCIA revison stuff like that are on the bottom of the card
<qatsi> os2mac, ok, maybe thats the issue.............
<qatsi> -machine not pcmcia, integrated
<os2mac> what kind of machine are you on???
<qatsi> os2mac Gateway Laptop
<steph> _machine, do you know which packages to get to install all i need for python devolpment?
<_machine> qatsi: ok that narows it down
<os2mac> and you using their mini-pci wlan nic?
<qatsi> _machine and os2mac wait, im trying with bcmwl5a :)
<_machine> qatsi: would it be Gateway 7510GX
<qatsi> _mahcine nope its gateway 520x
<_machine> qatsi: is it possible to look at the chip ? 
<os2mac> I suspect that he has multiple versions of bcmwl5 on his system.
<_machine> steph: you in breezy ?
<os2mac> my Dell does and I had to guess to see which one would work
<_machine> os2mac: I was lucky
<_machine> os2mac: mine didn't include one
<steph> _machine, yeah
<_machine> I can upgrade to 802.11n when it comes out
<Abysmal> hey all.. i have a question.. I have kubuntu running behind a firewall, and I can't hit apache from outside.. but if i switch the the ip to point to my windows box i can hit the webserver on it.. is the something i have to config on kubuntu to get it to accept the traffic??
<_machine> steph: open adept when the kdevelop is done
<steph> _machine, ok
<_machine> steph: then search for python
<qatsi> _machine and os2mac ok, tried with bcmwl5a and now when i do ndiswrapper -l i get bcmwl5a driver present, hardware present :)
<steph> ok
<_machine> damn
<steph> im really impressed with breezy
<_machine> qatsi: i have ran into this problem before
<steph> quite an update from hoary
<_machine> steph: ya but there are some major flaws that need to be fixed
<qatsi> _machine i never knew i had to put .sys and .inf in the same dir...:p and when bcmwl5 dosnt work, somebody told me to use bcmwl5a :p
<steph> _machine, every distro has then
<_machine> qatsi: you have to sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils
* P3L|C4N0 brb
<_machine> then delete the /etc/ndiswrapper dir
<qatsi> _machine what for ?
<_machine> then reinstall the ndiswrapper-utils
<_machine> qatsi: ok let me see if i am fallowing
<os2mac> _machine why would he have to do that...
<os2mac> he got the driver to work...
<_machine> os2mac: ok 
<os2mac> now he needs to modprobe ndiswrapper
<_machine> qatsi: i am out of it
<os2mac> disable his eth0 and enable wlan0 and then do dhclient wlan0
* _machine mind drifts to installing ubuntu
* qatsi tries to understand
<os2mac> qatsi you need to do 4 more steps.
<os2mac> 1. do 'modprobe ndiwrapper'
<_machine> qatsi: i am just thinking that  kubuntu isn't going to get fixed
<qatsi> os2mac done that :p
<os2mac> 2. do 'ifconfig eth0 down
<os2mac> 3. do 'ifconfig wlan0 up'
<fatejudger> is Breezy going to be released at midnight tonight?
<os2mac> do you have a passwd set on your wlan?
<_machine> i am not shure
<qatsi> os2mac ok, im going to jump stem 2 :p i dont want to have eth0 down....
<qatsi> os2mac yep
<DaSkreech> Who makes Adept?
<os2mac> qatsi.. I don't think you will have a choice if your on a lap top....
<_machine> kubuntu
<_machine> DaSkreech: kubuntu people
<os2mac> I don't think you will be able to have both connections running at the same time.
<DaSkreech> _machine: Me?
<qatsi> os3mac ok then :p
<DaSkreech> _machine: Is there a .. page or site for it?
<_machine> DaSkreech: ya one sec
<os2mac> if you have passwd protection enabled you will need to configure the essid and passwd of the wlan. you do that by using iwconfig
<os2mac> do a man on it and it will tell you the steps
<qatsi> os2mac ok, i will
<_machine> DaSkreech: http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<os2mac> after you have the wlan settings configured in iwconfig you do 'dhclient wlan0' and that will request a dhcp address.
<qatsi> ok, perfect :)
<DaSkreech> _machine: Much obliged
<qatsi> thanx a lot os2mac, i will take note of the steps :p
<os2mac> are you registered on freenode?
<qatsi> os2mac me ?
<os2mac> yes
<DaSkreech> hows the support for Via's chipsets?
<Sgep> Bye all
<DaSkreech> Sorry for Via Processors
<frank23> are those x86?
<qatsi> os2mac yep, im registered
<os2mac> check your pvt messages....
<DaSkreech> frank23: I think so :)
<qatsi> os2mac ok, let me check, i was registered as filloy, but in kopete im qatsi, let me register
<a_monkey> anyone know why when i installed the xfonts-artwiz package, the fonts don't show up as accessible fonts?
<os2mac> qatsi are you running a live version or installed/
<a_monkey> i restarted the X server, too
<qatsi> os2mac installed one
<N17R0> Hi whats the package name for "Kwikdisk"  ?
<os2mac> ahh then you should  only have to do this once.,
<N17R0> I cat find it in breezy > kwikdisk
<os2mac> I run a live vesion so I have to run this everytime I boot up.
<os2mac> that is why I have the script.
<qatsi> os2mac ahhh ok then, not to configure everything everytime you boot up......
<qatsi> os2mac but why do you run a live version ?
<os2mac> because I was still evaluating the hardware compatibilty of my laptop to a linux distro.
<os2mac> so far this is the most complete.
<os2mac> and I prefer KDE to the Gnome desktop
<os2mac> I don't like the two bars.
<qatsi> os2mac, uhmm, ive tried gentoo and it works great with all my hardware, but installing is a pain in the neck....
<os2mac> exactly my point....
<os2mac> this is the most mature Linux distro that I have seen todate.
<qatsi> os2mac yep, and it has such an easy to use distro mannagement :p
<DaSkreech> N17R0: try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<os2mac> I am quite happy with adept and synaptic
* qatsi is wondering if he is ever going to see a self install for gentoo
<N17R0> ty mr. DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Kynaptic must Dieeeeeeeee
<DaSkreech> qatsi: They have one
<fatejudger> kynaptic is good
<fatejudger> synaptic is better
<DaSkreech> qatsi: As well as binary installs
<qatsi> daskreech uhmm, beta versions....
<os2mac> kynaptic sucks.
<fatejudger> what??
<DaSkreech> kynaptic was gag inducing :)
<fatejudger> there are very few differences between synaptic and kynaptic
<cddesjar> yeah kynaptic sucks
<os2mac> synaptic is much better........
<qatsi> os2mac synaptic rules, adept works better (as for the past 5 minutes)
<fatejudger> kynaptic has realtime search, and synaptic doesn't
<cddesjar> i don't like the way kynaptic looks
<os2mac> the GUI alone was enough to kill you.
<DaSkreech> fatejudger: Have you ever tried to change a repositary in it?
<cddesjar> yup me too
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: I don't change repos in a GUI
<qatsi> adept is taking control i think :p
<fatejudger> DaSkreech: nano is your friend
<os2mac> nano?
<hydrogen> agreed! why use a gui at all
<frank23> !nano
<ubotu> frank23: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<DaSkreech> Emacs is my friend but lets not talk religion :)
<fatejudger> nano, the command line text editor
<cddesjar> i still like apt-get at the terminal the best
<frank23> !info nano
<ubotu> nano: (free Pico clone with some new features), section editors, is standard. Version: 1.3.8-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 232 kB, Installed size: 1268 kB
<hydrogen> lets all go back to using 7000 baud terminals
<qatsi> nano is great :p
<hydrogen> Xorg is far too useful to be installed on everyones system
<hydrogen> get rid of it I say
<_machine> is there a way to purge kubuntu and install ubuntu
<satafterh> i think they each have good point to them, one for search for soft ware one for just updating your system, i am new to teh linux game but thats that i have found so far
<DaSkreech> _machine: Do you have adept?
<_machine> DaSkreech: yes
<fatejudger> _machine: just install ubuntu_desktop package
<qatsi> _machine install every kubuntu file and then delete.....ubuntu ?
<qatsi> ok, how do i install limewire ?
<fatejudger> qatsi: you don't
<DaSkreech> _machine: You should be able to get rid of kubuntu-desktop and install ubunutu-desktop
<fatejudger> qatsi: limewire sucks
<fatejudger> why would anyone want to install Gnome?
<qatsi> fatejudger....ahhh, darn, ok, then what do you recomend......(though i like limewire too much...)
<DaSkreech> Productivity?
<fatejudger> qatsi: Bit Torrent
<_machine> fatejudger: because KDE gives me shit about all my usb devices
<DaSkreech> qatsi: Grab it from the site
<fatejudger> _machine: what USB devices?
<cddesjar> i like bittornado
<hydrogen> ktorrent++
<qatsi> fatejudger uhmmm, dont like it too much.....download rate is about 5kb
<fatejudger> _machine: why don't you try fixing the problem before you go runnig to another DE
<frank23> _machine: the only way I know to uninstall all of the kubuntu packages is to uninstall kdelibs, then reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<qatsi> dascreech ok, ill try
<fatejudger> Ktorrent is great
<_machine> fatejudger: all mass sorage devices
<satafterh> lime wire is ok to start with, go to limewire site and down load the "other" package. no install required, need java though
<fatejudger> Azureus is good too
<_machine> fatejudger: I would like to
<fatejudger> _machine: Breezy or Hoary?
<_machine> fatejudger: Breezy
<satafterh> Breezy rock
<fatejudger> _machine: hmm, that's strange
<_machine> fatejudger: installed it today
<fatejudger> _machine: but switching to Gnome probably won't fix it
<fatejudger> _machine: Gnome is just a DE
<fatejudger> _machine: Breezy is supposed to automount all USB flash drives
<_machine> yes but I think it involves the KIO slaves
<fatejudger> _machine: what exactly happens when you put in the flash drive?
<_machine> i got this when it tried
<_machine> An error occurred while loading media:/sdb1:
<_machine> The file or folder media:/sdb1 does not exist.
<fatejudger> that's what happens when you stick it in?
<_machine> but in the syslog it dose
<cddesjar> is it in /etc/fstab?
<_machine> fatejudger: yes
<satafterh> i have scancruzer works great
<fatejudger> yeah, they're supposed to work great
<_machine> cddesjar: no
<fatejudger> _machine: what model do you have?
<cddesjar> that's why then
<_machine> fatejudger: thats funny
<cddesjar> it needs to be in /etc/stab to be mounted
<fatejudger> cddesjar: are you sure about that?
<satafterh> 1gig mini
<cddesjar> it needs to be in /etc/fstab to be mounted
<_machine> fatejudger: its a digital camera 
<fatejudger> _machine: ohh, well that's different
<_machine> fatejudger: in GNOME it sees it as like a USB stick
<fatejudger> _machine: you need to have a digital camera daemon running then
<cddesjar> i've always appended, prior to this automounting stuff, my /etc/fstab file
<fatejudger> right?
<_machine> fatejudger: no 
<_machine> fatejudger: just the module and it was loaded just fine
<_machine> fatejudger: they syslog says its sdb
<_machine> what the hell is to much work for irq10
<satafterh> whats the deal with kde 3.5, any one tried it
<_machine> i am getting the message serial8250:too much work for irq10
<_machine> cddesjar: I have 3 usb devices
<_machine> cddesjar: do I make an entry for every one
<_machine> cddesjar: how do I know what is what
<cddesjar> in the past i've only had to make one
<cddesjar> but again this was before automounting
<cddesjar> you might want to google this before you append the /etc/fstab file
<_machine> cddesjar: ya same here
<cddesjar> so...i don't know
<cddesjar> you would need to mount it be hand then
<cddesjar> there probably is another file that needs to be editing or maybe you don't have preference to mount this?  
<cddesjar> i ment priveledges
<cddesjar> i don't know
<_machine> cddesjar: look I know its kde spacific
<_machine> fatejudger: I know its kde spacific
<_machine> fatejudger: works fine in GNOME
<_machine> fatejudger: my GF has pretty much the same version and it works on hers
<raingrove> ur girlfriend uses linux
<DaSkreech> Mine does
<DaSkreech> Gimpstress
<_43> is there a quick and dirty way to upgrade to 5.1RC?
<_43> minus the install cd
<_43> right now im in kubuntu
<fatejudger> dist-upgrade
<fatejudger> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fatejudger> that's the command
<raingrove> _43 u have to modify sources.list first
<_43> apparently, it's complaining about deps
<arthurb> and sacrify a goat
<satafterh> when is breezy due
<raingrove> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<_43> never mind
<_43> had to -f it
<raingrove> breezy will be released today
<arthurb> then run in spiral chanting dpkg --force-conflicts around the computer
<fatejudger> raingrove: they started changing the links on the website
<satafterh> it is today here, lol
<raingrove> fatejudger : huh? what do u mean?
<_machine> what is this 10/12/2005 11:24:55 PMlocalhostkernel[4301491.692000]  serial8250: too much work for irq10
<fatejudger> raingrove: www.kubuntu.org
<fatejudger> raingrove: go to the downloads page
<fatejudger> raingrove: they changed it to 5.10
<_43> this may be a simple question, how do i set the default sound card?
<fatejudger> Breezy
<raingrove> wow
<raingrove> but it redirects to RC site
<raingrove> :/
<DaSkreech> :-)
<fatejudger> raingrove: I know, they're in the process of updating
<_43> i have integrated sound as well as a Sound blaster, it keeps defaulting to integrated sound :(
<fatejudger> raingrove: it should be here any minute
<fatejudger> raingrove: it's exciting
<raingrove> i am getting my Adept ready
<fatejudger> raingrove: I'm going to torrent the iso as soon as it comes out
<_43> i just want RC because of that awesome splash screen :P
<raingrove> yeah man!
<fatejudger> raingrove: they just updated another link
<fatejudger> raingrove: look at the main download page now
<crimsun> are you guys drooling over the refresh icon or something? ;-)
<raingrove> where?
<satafterh> what does NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D50   mean                                        88
<raingrove> no public key to verify signature
<fatejudger> crimsun: I am, lol
<raingrove> dont worry about it too much if u are sure that the source is correct
<fatejudger> raingrove: look at the main downloads page on kubuntu.org
<raingrove> yes? it still says the same thing
<fatejudger> no it doesn't
<fatejudger> the links are all different
<fatejudger> raingrove: they've been updated to 5.10
<fatejudger> raingrove: before it was just the title
<fatejudger> raingrove: they're about to upload them to the server
<raingrove> i guess so
<raingrove> haha
<raingrove> LOVELY
<fatejudger> raingrove: think about it
<fatejudger> raingrove: it's going to be 12 AM EST in 9 minutes
<fatejudger> that's midnight of October 13th
<fatejudger> where is the project  based?
<raingrove> in 9 MINUTES
<raingrove> yay
<fatejudger> I'm just speculating
<fatejudger> they might be based in Texas
<fatejudger> in which case it would be 1 hour and 9 minutes
<fatejudger> or they might live here in beautiful California
<fatejudger> in which case it would be 3 hours and 7 minutes
<fatejudger> I'm hoping for the first
<crimsun> it's based in the UK
<_machine> fatejudger: this is why I thought to go to GNOME
<_machine> fatejudger: http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=441.0
<kkathman> hello again all :)
<raingrove> oh no
<raingrove> no release yet
<_43> dude...
<_43> it just turned 12 30 secs ago
<_43> chill out
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> I think it may be in one hour then
<satafterh> like children at christmas lol
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> wow I cant imagine how slow the server is going to be with a million people downloading all at once
<Riddell> my powerpc DVD still has 3 hours to download, no release until then I'm afraid
<satafterh> do you think that many people use k or ubuntu
<kkathman> I cant see it now - Estimated download time :  264 hrs 30 minutes  45 seconds
<kkathman> considering that there may be multiple downloads yeah
<kkathman> maybe not a million
<satafterh> ya well i wana open my presants first
<kkathman> but certainly more than one server can do for sure
<_43> its blazing fast me
<_43> for me
<kkathman> it happened last time...people couldnt get the upgrades for like 4-5 days :)
<_43> 400kb/sec here
<_43> max dl i have is 450ish
<satafterh> is the finial release differant from rc with all updates
<kkathman> yah I have 1.5 MB/sec but I dont think that will matter if the server can only server at 2
<kkathman> serve I mean
<DaSkreech> So Whos on the Dapper server yet?
<satafterh> 5.10 release, is that the final
<raingrove> oh shit
<raingrove> released?1
<satafterh> http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php is that is or waht
<satafterh> everyone leave??
<raingrove> is it really released????
<Riddell> no
<raingrove> is it really released???? i still see the words "release candidate"
<Riddell> that's just me getting ahead of myself
<satafterh> i didnt know there was a dvd version
<kkathman> Hey Riddell  you feel like an expectant father yet :)
<satafterh> whats on it thats not on the cd version
<satafterh> does any one know what time of day this is coming out?
<Riddell> just as a general disclaimer KDE 3.4.3 added some annoying bugs which will get fixed in breezy-updates soon
<Riddell> satafterh: once the mirrors sync
<raingrove> oh man
<raingrove> i dont see any upgradable packages
<raingrove> does it mean i already have 5.10?
<Riddell> raingrove: what did you install from?
<satafterh> this is to funny look, its says not yet, lol http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<raingrove> 5.04 , i did dist-upgrade
<Riddell> satafterh: I thoughnt it might amuse you :)
<raingrove> + upgrades every few hours
<Riddell> raingrove: main archives have been closed for some 24 hours
<raingrove> Riddell, what do u mean?
<Riddell> raingrove: there's been no new packages in main for 24 hours
<MachineScrew> got my cam to work
<satafterh> there should be a hit counter on the page though
<Drakeson> I just downloaded the 20051012 dvd. is it the final?
<MachineScrew> work around though
<MachineScrew> kio slave dosn't work
<raingrove> Riddell, oh man. really? so i  do have 5.10
<raingrove> already installed
<satafterh> who is going to say ready, set . go lol
<MachineScrew> kio slave dosn't support hal
<raingrove> haha i've been waiting for nothing but ISOs then?
<Riddell> satafterh: MEtaLpREs 
<MachineScrew> I am very disappointed
<Riddell> MachineScrew: I'll fix that soon
<Riddell> MachineScrew: me too
<satafterh> MEtaLpREs??
<MachineScrew> Riddell: you a kubuntu developer
<Riddell> um, I ment me
<Riddell> strange bit of tab completion there
<Riddell> MachineScrew: yes
<Drakeson> MachineScrew: doh!
<MachineScrew> Riddell: i resorted to creating 4 dirs and 4 entrys in the fstab
<fatejudger> Breezy Badger is released
<fatejudger> just now
<fatejudger> well, a few minutes ago
<Hhhhh> fatejudger, is it a stable release3?
<fatejudger> yes
<fatejudger> the final
<raingrove> haha
<satafterh> love kubuntu, I left bill for her
<raingrove> we all probably have 5.10 installed already
<raingrove> if u have been following the upgrades
<MachineScrew> Riddell: also an adept sys tray icon would be nice :p
<satafterh> i have 5.10
<fatejudger> Kubuntu isn't out yet though
<Hhhhh> fatejudger, website says it's PR
<DaSkreech> satafterh: Sounds like me and kate
<Riddell> MachineScrew: yeah, it's because KDE 3.4.3 went in last minute, caused some issues.  sorry about that and I'll fix it as soon as possible
<Riddell> MachineScrew: why?  systray icons are evil
<MachineScrew> Riddell: yes they are but only let it apper when there are updates like ubuntu update-notifyer
<DaSkreech> MachineScrew: You mean a permanent one or one that appears when there is important updates?
<DaSkreech> MachineScrew: Ah Of course :-)
<MachineScrew> DaSkreech: the latter
<DaSkreech> MachineScrew: I think that is on the burner if you look at the adept page
<Drakeson> is the latest koffice (1.42) included?
<MachineScrew> DaSkreech: I have 6 icons now I don't need any more
<satafterh> ya, bill cut me of of free updates and I hate the man so I said see you later and tried i dont know how many distro's and came across kubuntu, dont like gnome much but thank good for ubuntu or i guess kubuntu wouldnt be here
<Riddell> MachineScrew: we'll do that for dapper, but it doesn't take a systray icon, just a popup
<MachineScrew> i hide all the ones i don't use
* DaSkreech pickets for a Ebuntu
<DaSkreech> Riddell: A what!?!?!
<MachineScrew> Riddell: also a nice edition would be yakuake
<Drakeson> what is yakuake?
<MachineScrew> yakuake the guy that made that was a genuse
<Drakeson> what does it do?
<MachineScrew> one sec
<satafterh> I can say kubuntu is the only ok i would pay for, as long as it wasnt a crazey amount, but glad its free. I think iam going to donate
<MachineScrew> Drakeson: its a terminal on sec
<Riddell> MachineScrew: yakthingy got in, I made sure that was uploaded :)
<MachineScrew> cool
<DaSkreech> satafterh: :-) Good going
<chavo> I don't really like yakuake. I've always got terminals open on the desktop anyway, so I end up forgetting it's even running.
<Hhhhh> where can I get final release of breezy by direct download (instead of torrent)?
<DaSkreech> chavo: Waht does it do?
<rodrigo> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release-candidate.php
<Riddell> Hhhhh: same place as the torrents (and not yet)
<MachineScrew> http://yakuake.uv.ro
<chavo> Drakeson, it's a terminal or konsole window that drops down from the top of the desktop
<chavo> like a quake termianl
<MachineScrew> I like it
<Drakeson> Riddell: is the 20051012 dvd the final?
<MachineScrew> F12 and BAM got a terminal
<rodrigo> lol
<DaSkreech> Alt+F2?
<Drakeson> MachineScrew: omg! I thought it is just a quake terminal
<satafterh> #Riddell puch the button baby
<MachineScrew> Drakeson: no a real terminal
<Drakeson> another konsole?
<MachineScrew> Drakeson: I ran mc in it
<MachineScrew> Drakeson: ya but come on 
<MachineScrew> Drakeson: for that quick apt-get
<MachineScrew> Drakeson: or other commands that are quicker than GUI
<satafterh> Not yet...
<MachineScrew> GUI=convienoce ease of use
<Riddell> Drakeson: yes (I still have powerpc to test though so it could all go horribly wrong)
<MachineScrew> Console=quick and effeciant
<DaSkreech> CLI ==Power!!
<MachineScrew> DaSkreech: yes
<DocTomoe> GUI = Great Usability Interferance
<Drakeson> Riddell: so basically for i386 I have the final release or should I burn another dvd? ;)
<satafterh> <Riddell> you have a ccopy of the final
<MachineScrew> DocTomoe: So the whole KDE vs GNOME non issue right
<MachineScrew> just give you that term
<DaSkreech> E!! :-)
<DaSkreech> Ebuntu would sooooooo rock
<MachineScrew> ya
<MachineScrew> DaSkreech: all you have to do is get the right repos
<MachineScrew> DaSkreech: do a server install
<DaSkreech> you Can't APT E17
<satafterh> Not yet... , its like your on your first date with a girl you just met lol
<DaSkreech> `Wait
<MachineScrew> DaSkreech: yes you can
<DaSkreech> KDE 3.5 is in november?
<MachineScrew> DaSkreech: I have done it
<chavo> DaSkreech, ebuntu doesn't make sense. It's not like E has it's own apps, toolkit, etc.
<chavo> you still need all of those
<DaSkreech> MachineScrew: Which Repo?
<MachineScrew> DaSkreech: on sec
<DaSkreech> chavo: It doesn't? Whats EFL all about?
<chavo> so where's the apps built with efl?
<Riddell> Drakeson: you have the final one
<Drakeson> thanks
<satafterh> whats every one like for mirc cliant
<chavo> and it will never be final
<DaSkreech> chavo: ELpanel, evnince, A couple more :)
<chavo> so we're talking about e16 which has none of that
<Drakeson> gotta disappear for a while (install!)
<MachineScrew> http://www.soulmachine.net/wiki/index.php?title=Enlightenment_on_Debian_unstable
<MachineScrew> DaSkreech: that is the repo for E17
<chavo> nothing wrong with E, I have it installed, just doesn't make sense to build a distro around it when you can apt-get install enlightenment
<MachineScrew> well not the repo but a how to
<DaSkreech> I guess
<_43> w00t
<_43> update done
<_43> rebooting...
<MachineScrew> ya but nothing but E ?
<chavo> DaSkreech, have you tried e17?
<MachineScrew> like GNOME and KDE
<satafterh> we bed time, need to work in morning later, get sleep or santa wont come
<MachineScrew> chavo: i have 
<DaSkreech> Yeah i was tossing ideas for them to play with
* MachineScrew E17 gives MachineScrew wood
<MachineScrew> oops that didn't come out right
<fatejudger> LOL
<DaSkreech> Recursive wood?
<MachineScrew> all I am saying is WHERE are the enlightenment theme developers in GNOME and KDE
<DaSkreech> chavo: Why do you say it will never be finished?
<MachineScrew> I meen come on who needs Aqua or Luna themes when they can use the respective os damn it
<chavo> DaSkreech, that's the nature of the e developers, it's been in development for like 4 or 5 years
<MachineScrew> I wan't those E themes in KDE or GNOME
<chavo> MachineScrew, who needs e themes when you can use them i E
<MachineScrew> E16 is a DR
<DaSkreech> chavo: True but the lead devs were gone for two years
<DaSkreech> chavo: Point is taken though
<MachineScrew> chavo: yes but I want a finshed product not somthing that has been rebuilt more than any historical monument
<chavo> exactly
<MachineScrew> chavo: i also want somthing that is going to be relesed in my life time
* DaSkreech cannot use e anyway :(
<MachineScrew> 2 hours of batt time lefft
<chavo> DaSkreech, why not?
<MachineScrew> is that good ?
<DaSkreech> I spend all my time playing with the environment instead of being a useful member of a coding society or trying to continue my line
<DaSkreech> :-(
<DaSkreech> After like 3 weeks I have to admit myself to eanon and remove it
<MachineScrew> like the Ori says in SG1 you will become enlightened or Die
<MachineScrew> lol
<DaSkreech> I get bored of playing with KDE and can get work done and gnome ... well it's gnome
<DaSkreech> though twm is very productive :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<DaSkreech> Can Kontact export to LDIF?
<Hobbsee> so you can procrastinate with 2 instead of 1
<chavo> DaSkreech, install enlightenment and run it with Xnest inside KDE, then you can have the best of both wrolds
<DaSkreech> chavo: I Might take you up on that
<chavo> DaSkreech, have you heard of klik?
<DaSkreech> I wanted to hack on the snow modules to get the snow to build up on e windows that you could shake off
<DaSkreech> chavo: Yeah Looks good
<chavo> http://klik.atekon.de/ there's a kilk package that let's you run e17 in an Xnest
<DaSkreech> DaSkreech: only ships with Suse though
<chavo> you can install it on kubuntu
<DaSkreech> I know Just wondered why it seems shunned
<chavo> I've only tried one package so far and it worked fine
<DaSkreech> Don't doubt that it works since it's converted debs
<DaSkreech> Just wondered why no one is using or looking ot use it
<DaSkreech> KDE is the type of community that jumps on things when they come out
<chavo> it's pretty new
<rodrigo> Chavo are you brazilian?
<chavo> well it's not a KDE thing, it's a distro thing
<chavo> no
<DaSkreech> Yeah but KhotStuff was in like 4 apps within two weeks
<rodrigo> Where are you from? Because I use to watched Chavo on tv... :)
<DaSkreech> and Kparts was adopted faster than that if I  recall correctly
<chavo> DaSkreech, like I said it's not really a KDE thing
<rodrigo> *used
<rodrigo> *to watch
<chavo> rodrigo, I live in Florida, but I have a lot of Mexican friends and they started calling me chavo, then it stuck :)
<DaSkreech> I know but for distros close to KDE like Kubuntu and Mandriva I'd expect them to take it up if KDE was excited about it
<kevman> When will Kubuntu Breezy be up?
<DaSkreech> In 10
<DaSkreech> 9
<DaSkreech> 8
<DaSkreech> 6
<Hobbsee> lol
<DaSkreech> 4
<DaSkreech> 2
<chavo> kevman, around noon I think
<Hobbsee> it's 2pm here
<DaSkreech> hours :)
<chavo> high noon
<Hobbsee> where are you referencing noon from lol?
<chavo> I don't know I just made it up
* DaSkreech will get Kubuntu tomorrow  :-(
<chavo> how about this -> RSN!
* DaSkreech had no idea KDE 3.5 was that far away
<chavo> Real Soon NOW!
<kevman> Ah, I was just hopinh to start the download before bed tonight.
<Hobbsee> you can still distupgrade...
<cpalma> its almost oct 13 here :D
<DaSkreech> It will be here Soon enough
<chavo> kevman, I believe it is final but a few more test are being done
<DaSkreech> And yes i know
<Hobbsee> and why dont you just download the daily cd of it, and get the latest updates?
<DaSkreech> It's not soon enough
<kevman> Hobbsee, when I did that to Warty, Bad Things happened.
<Hobbsee> true, they can, mine screwed up once and worked once dist upgrading, but it's an option
<Ravensky> rofl, I think I'm switching over to Kubuntu XD
<Hobbsee> this time i used a daily cd a couple of days before the RC
<chavo> well some daily CD's can be really broken
<Hobbsee> can be, yeah
<chavo> I updated when the first preview came out about a month ago
<Hobbsee> can be worth trying, if you've got a spare cd lol
<chavo> well you can upgrade with the iso if you mount it a /cdrom then run apt-cdrom add
<chavo> so you don't even need to burn it
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> then all you need is a bit of bandwidth, and you can have it now :P
<kevman> I think reinstalling from CD will be my best bet, anyway...
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu's going nuts over there lol....
<Hobbsee> true, it's generally easiest
<chavo> hmm I'm gonna try out some klik apps
<chavo> yeah there was over 600 in there earlier today
<Hobbsee> 626 now
<DaSkreech> Like I said converted debs
<chavo> it was pretty busy in here earlier also
<DaSkreech> if it exists in a repos it can be in klik in 6 minutes
<chavo> DaSkreech, there's a page of stuff that's not in the repos
<chavo> latest opera. firefox nightlies, nvu
<DaSkreech> It's pretty easy to build from source as well but not as fast
<chavo> yeah it's not something I'll regualry use, but it is cool for some people
<Hobbsee> havent tried klik, been meaning to though
<chavo> it's cool you just click the link and it downloads and runs the app. People can't say it's hard to install programs in Linux with something like thjis
<rodrigo> This link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions?action=fullsearch&value=linkto%3A%22AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions%22&context=180
<rodrigo> Explains how to configure automount for Windows Partitions
<Ravensky> so what's going on in #ubuntu? Breezy fully released or something?
<fatejudger> yeah
<seth_k> yes, mirrors all synced now
<seth_k> Kubuntu mirrors syncing as we speak
<rodrigo> It says sth about Breazy being easier to do it.
<Ravensky> ok...should I burn a new CD or something? (going to install kubuntu in a little bit). I have the RC version
* DaSkreech upgrades to dapper
<rodrigo> Anyone knows what they are going to do?
<Hobbsee> Ravensky: just install of the RC, then update
<seth_k> DaSkreech++
<seth_k> me too
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: why dapper?
<cpalma> which kde version will be available on kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> well, why now?
<Hobbsee> cpalma: 3.4.3
<seth_k> cpalma, 3.4.3, but there will be 3.5 repos if you want them
<Ravensky> wtf is dapper?
<Hobbsee> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release.
<cpalma> sweet
<Ravensky> ah
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ssh, don't tell people that
<Hobbsee> which, about the daily cd's?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: which, about the daily cd's?
<Hobbsee> ok then
<Riddell> Hobbsee: about 3.4.3
<Hobbsee> ah...why not?  i thought it was announced broadly over the kde site
<Hobbsee> maybe i was looking at the wrong site
<Riddell> I don't see it on kde.org
<Riddell> and it's certainly not on dot.kde.org, since I havn't written the story yet
<MachineScrew> any recomendations on how to extend the life of my battery
<MachineScrew> I already had to replace the puppy once
<MachineScrew> of course that battery was 2 yrs old
<Hobbsee> then where did i see it? i'll go searching
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah...it's a little hidden, was supposed to be out on the 12th according to this
<Riddell> CaiN_SA: up early?
<CaiN_SA> lol Riddell always
<CaiN_SA> brb
<Riddell> quiet here...
<CaiN_SA> lol
<CaiN_SA> morning Riddell 
<Hobbsee> mmm...very...
<CaiN_SA> i was wondering is u / k untu almost being released
<Hobbsee> ubuntu's released
<CaiN_SA> since there are so little package updates since yesterday
<CaiN_SA> k
<CaiN_SA> that would explain it
<CaiN_SA> only update impi got since yesterday
<CaiN_SA> was acpi-support
* Hobbsee hopes the acpi support is better now with teh upgrade
<CaiN_SA> hehe
<Riddell> CaiN_SA: is impi going to do a release?
<CaiN_SA> what was wrong previously
<CaiN_SA> not today Riddell 
<CaiN_SA> we releasing end of months
<Riddell> CaiN_SA: well no :)  
<CaiN_SA> *month
<CaiN_SA> our installer is stuffed
<CaiN_SA> :/
<CaiN_SA> but next week should be RC
<CaiN_SA> then end of month full release
<Hobbsee> CaiN_SA: standby bounces out straight away, ie screen goes black then back to normal, and doesnt stay as standby, suspend works, hittign the power button to turn it back on again gets the computer back, then automatically reboots it, and the battery doesnt seem to last that long
<Hobbsee> at least here, that's the case
<CaiN_SA> eish
<CaiN_SA> you got bad luck then
<CaiN_SA> cos it works 95% of the time
<Hobbsee> mmm...yeah...
<Hobbsee> reboot's more of a pain
<Hobbsee> hibernate works, so that's enough of it working
<CaiN_SA> hehe
<Hobbsee> oh, sound was botched orig, but that's the soundcard every few kernel updates that causes that
<Hobbsee> so not much at all really that stuffed up lol...
<daveg67> not sure of the etiquite on this irc stuff  just ask a ????
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> go for it
<Hobbsee> the idea is "just ask", otherwise we cant help you
<daveg67> on bootup I have no wireless connection, if i remove and re-install my pcmcia wireless card it works fine
<MachineScrew> daveg67: you in breezy ?
<daveg67> not yet
<MachineScrew> daveg67: get it
<MachineScrew> daveg67: might solve your problems (or might create some)
<daveg67> plan to download today, but my problem seems unrelated to any i can find
<MachineScrew> ya
<MachineScrew> you in kde right
<daveg67> oddly enough ubuntu it worked fine, but in kubuntu is does not
<MachineScrew> daveg67: open a terminal and kedit /etc/networking/interfaces
<MachineScrew> daveg67: open a terminal and kedit /etc/network/interfaces
<MachineScrew> make shure you have the line auto wlan0
<daveg67> got that
<daveg67> my wireless come up as eth0
<MachineScrew> daveg67: also open Kcontrol and Networksetting in internet & network
<MachineScrew> open the admin tab and hit configure
<MachineScrew> for your eth0
<Riddell> drum roll please...
<crimsun> yay!
<daveg67> admin decided to fail  Is this problem fixed in 5.10
<MachineScrew> then you should see somthing about bringing up the interface on boot
* Riddell awaits drum roll
* crimsun puts drums on the table
<MachineScrew> daveg67: no but you can sudo kcontroll
<Riddell> ***  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php  ***
<Riddell> ta da
* [Kosh]  is away: Away at the moment
<chavo> woot!
<BlankB> only 10 people in the kubuntu swarm so far?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espaol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de Italiano #kubuntu-it | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Riddell> make sure you use a mirror which has synced (i.e. it doesn't say Release Candidate)
<chavo> great job Riddell congrats to you and all of the rest :)
<MachineScrew> I just did a server install of horray today then I did a dist-upgrade after changeing the repos
<hater2win> it still has the RC
<hater2win> ??
<chavo> and thank yous all around, of course :)
<fatejudger> I don't see the file
<fatejudger> it isn't there
<MachineScrew> then did a install of kubuntu-desktop after a reboot
<daveg67> not working right now, but i will try back here if the upgrade to 5.10 does not fix it and I hope is does, but am not sure it will  Thanks!!
<chavo> fatejudger, which file?
<daveg67> see ya
<fatejudger> I can't get Kubuntu 5.10 Breezy
<hater2win> im not seeing it either, i still says 5.10 RC for me
<Riddell> http://82.211.81.153/kubuntu/5.10/
<Riddell> http://82.211.81.152/kubuntu/5.10/
<Riddell> you just have to get the right IP address
<Hobbsee> nooo!!!!!
<hater2win> i see
<hater2win> thanks Riddell 
<Hobbsee> you couldnt release it when i wasnt there!!!
<aftertaf> long live kubuntu. long live kde :)
* Hobbsee does a belated drumroll
<MachineScrew> big gripe
<MachineScrew> lol
* chavo buys Riddell a beer
<Hobbsee> definetly long live kubuntu and kde!
<MachineScrew> Ktorrent is not the latest
<MachineScrew> lol
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> change the topic !!!! ;)
<chavo> MachineScrew, klik has 1.1 RC1
<Riddell> MachineScrew: we'll get it in backports
<chavo> it's looking good too
<MachineScrew> Riddell: aw i am just screwing with ya I know you'll get it
<MachineScrew> Riddell: Exelent work so far just curius though Ubuntu whent from spatial to somewhere in between
<MachineScrew> Riddell: Kubuntu whent the other way
<MachineScrew> Riddell: why ?
<MachineScrew> Riddell: just giving ya shit 
<MachineScrew> lol
<Ravensky> wewt
* Ravensky now has kubuntu as his OS o_O
<Ravensky> frank23: you were right :P
<chavo> Ravensky, go you!
<Hobbsee> :D
<MachineScrew> when can I change my backports from horay-backports-staging to breezy backports
<Ravensky> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted
<Ravensky> right?
<Hobbsee> yeah but whether it's open or not...
<aftertaf> MachineScrew:  there arent any things to backport yet
<aftertaf> grey it out.
<MachineScrew> ok
* Ravensky is using Konversation right now...
<aftertaf> backports means, getting a version developed for a future release packaged for the current release.
<Ravensky> cant install xchat until my system completes all 229 updates XD
<aftertaf> xchat sux :)
<MachineScrew> aftertaf: I am using horay-backports-staging
<Ravensky> aftertaf: say what you want ;)
<aftertaf> MachineScrew:  add a # :)
<MachineScrew> Ravensky: I am to
<aftertaf> Ravensky:  hehe i use xchat to.O and i like it.
<MachineScrew> aftertaf: why they seem to work
<aftertaf> but for zin its payware$ :/
<chavo> xchat? 0_o
<aftertaf> MachineScrew:  ok, but what are you getting from them?
<MachineScrew> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports-staging main universe multiverse restricted
<frank23> Ravensky: right about what?
<Ravensky> I installed the RC. I can just do all of these updates and get what the released Breezy has, right?
<aftertaf> Ravensky:  yep ;)
<Ravensky> frank23: saying that I'll switch to kubuntu
<Ravensky> I did :P
<MachineScrew> aftertaf: and deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras-staging main universe multiverse restricted
<frank23> Ravensky: LOL
<aftertaf> MachineScrew:  but arent the baclports to give breezy versions of stuff to hoary users?
<cpalma> not getting anything from torrent yet :(
<MachineScrew> aftertaf: I thought it was what is going to be in breezy backports
<chavo> aftertaf, no it's to give breaazy users dapper stuff
<Ravensky> damn you Adept, download faster!
<chavo> woops
<aftertaf> chavo:  hoary-extras ?
<chavo> aftertaf, no backports is different
<MachineScrew> aftertaf: because if I did hoary-backports-staging in horay it would require lots of pakages that are not there
<frank23> MachineScrew: I don't think you should suggest to people to use the staging repositories as they seem to the testing repos for backports and should be treated as stable
<aftertaf> tbh, the ops dont recommend using backports at all. i'm sitting on the fence on this one ;)
<chavo> it's just as the name says -> apps are backported to the latest release from the devel release
<aftertaf> frank23:  *shouldn't
<frank23> aftertaf: right
<aftertaf> where are the dapper dev releases that you want to backport from?
<MachineScrew> ok hmm
<aftertaf> breezy has been released for like, 6 hours?
<chavo> aftertaf, there are none yet and might not be any at all
<aftertaf> :)
<MachineScrew> I don't suggest it but then again
<MachineScrew> I have had no problems
<aftertaf> chavo:  so, may as well comment out the repos for now and see later ? ;)
<chavo> yeah, I would only use it if it's something you really need
<Ravensky> is it possible to join multiple servers with konversation? (never used this before)
<MachineScrew> I like the bleeding edge lol
<MachineScrew> Ravensky: yes
<aftertaf> Ravensky:  i imagine so....
<chavo> Ravensky, of course
<chavo> just type /server servername and a new tab will open
<Ravensky> MachineScrew: like bleeding edge? On gentoo... "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge -uDN world"
<Ravensky> :P
<MachineScrew> Ravensky: open the Server list and add the new server
<frank23> MachineScrew: I try to use backports only for apps where using the latest version will actually make a difference
<MachineScrew> frank23: I use the back ports for resricted formats
<MachineScrew> frank23: and other things that i don't wish to compile
<MachineScrew> frank23: alien if there is no other way around it
<frank23> MachineScrew: yeah, and that too... wait everything which is in backports is also in either main, universe or multiverse
<MachineScrew> oh
<MachineScrew> did not know that
<frank23> MachineScrew: try checkinstall  if you have to compile. you basically use checkinstall instead of make install and it creates a .deb and installs
<MachineScrew> frank23: so things like gstreamer-plugins-multiverse
<MachineScrew> frank23: ya not so fun with python stuff
<MachineScrew> like ipodder
<MachineScrew> they need a podcasting client in both Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<MachineScrew> amarok has podcasting support but only audio and not torrent
<frank23> I don't even know what podcasting is....
<Ravensky> frank23: are you serious?
<frank23> yeah
<MachineScrew> the automation in RSS feeds to get audio and video shows
<MachineScrew> an example is diggnation
<MachineScrew> or systm
<Ravensky> I think podcast are boring
<MachineScrew> all at http://revison3.com
<MachineScrew> don't open that last one
<MachineScrew> spelled wrong
<MachineScrew> http://revision3.com/
<MachineScrew> that is the right one
<frank23> what are they? homemade show?
<MachineScrew> frank23: ya
<frank23> oh...
<MachineScrew> frank23: these guys did a TV show
<MachineScrew> frank23: on TechTV
<frank23> Ok, I don't get TechTV here
<MachineScrew> frank23: TechTV got shaffted by G4 a gaming network
<MachineScrew> frank23: in result they said screw it we will do our own thing
<MachineScrew> frank23: they are good shows
<MachineScrew> right now I am listening to Binary Revolution Radio podcast
<MachineScrew> the mentioned Ubuntu
<frank23> ok
<MachineScrew> frank23: also powernowd is AMD spacific
<MachineScrew> frank23: i went to the web site
<MachineScrew> frank23: but it uses cpufreq modules
<MachineScrew> i can install cpufreqd and utils
<MachineScrew> load up cpufreq_ondemand and p4-clockmod
<MachineScrew> once done KLaptop deamon can switch to ondemand when on battery and performance when on AC
<MachineScrew> just for your info
<paulproteus> There seems to be nearly no one on the Kubuntu torrents.
<paulproteus> Let me work on that by downloading the ISO via HTTP, then starting up bittorrent.
<Riddell> make sure you use a mirror with the final on it (not release candidate)
<paulproteus> Riddell: I'm using the one you posted in #ubuntu .
<paulproteus> Riddell: I'm using Coral Cache to accelerate the download.
<MachineScrew> it stalled out on me
<MachineScrew> am I still connected
<paulproteus> MachineScrew: I hear you loud and clear.
<MachineScrew> ok
<paulproteus> MachineScrew: It'll take me an hour before I can seed the torrent.
<rodrigo> Pls help me. I ve just installed kubuntu 5.10 but the mp3 file don't open.
<frank23> MachineScrew: powernowd is not amd specific. On the webpage they talk about Pentium-M and PPC  support
<paulproteus> Riddell: Is there a faster mirror from which I can download the ISO so I can seed the torrent from my .edu link?  Feel free to private-message me.
<rodrigo> all packs seem installed.
<MachineScrew> frank23: they talk about it by saying its better than them
<MachineScrew> frank23: basicly all that i saw said I shouldn't have to do any thing as to use it
<rodrigo> any thoughts?
<MachineScrew> frank23: powernowd reports that my celoron isn't supported
<Riddell> paulproteus: not yet but it looks like it's now syncing onto http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/5.10/
<MachineScrew> frank23: but it is for AMD processors that support the PowerNow thingy
<MachineScrew> I have a p4 type processer
<rodrigo> "some media could not be played"
<paulproteus> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<paulproteus> rodrigo wants to know about MP3 playing - is there a FAQ for him?
<robin> apt-get install gstreamer-mad
<robin> apt-get install akode
<bjv> i've a lexmark z515 on another box, a ubuntu live CD of mine loaded "lexmark 510 series" drivers for it. how do i get those drivers for _this kubuntu machine?
<bjv> i searched my apt-cache for it, and found nothing.
<rodrigo> thx
<bjv> oh, and 510 series isnt an option in the KDE printers list.
<bjv> just alot of 1100, 3200, and similar series.
<rodrigo> I am afraid they re installed already
<rodrigo> but "mad" wasn't found
<MachineScrew> i need a codec
<MachineScrew> a quicktime h246 codec
<bjv> :(  brb
<rodrigo> I need help because I can't play a single mp3
<frank23> !mp3
<dave_> Winamp  5.10 Stopped
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<frank23> !tell MachineScrew about w32codecs
<rodrigo> ubotu, akode is installed. Isn't that enough for mp3?
<ubotu> rodrigo: okay
<buz> the release notes say:
<buz>     The Kubuntu Live CD comes with a range of Free Software programmes for Microsoft Windows for where you are not able to install Kubuntu. Programmes include KDE's calendaring program KOrganizer and the database frontend Kexi.
<buz> wtf can i get w32 korganizer for download?
<robin> rodrigo: have you enabled the universie repositorie ?
<Riddell> buz: on the kubuntu breezy live CD
<robin> *universal
<robin> rodrigo?
<buz> Riddell: sounds kinda stupid to download the whole cd just for that one app no?
<buz> i have breezy installed already ;)
<rodrigo> I was using another pack manager
<Riddell> buz: google for kdepim p-i
<rodrigo> Adept is not working as well as synaptic
<Riddell> but actually the kubuntu live CD is the only place you'll find it with an installer
<rodrigo> :)
<robin> rodrigo: doesn't matter which, You have to use the universe repositories
<Riddell> rodrigo: i which way?
<robin> rodrigio enable them in synaptic
<rodrigo> I now that
<buz> ah maybe i should get the livecd anyhow ;)
<rodrigo> but I only have Adept
<buz> could come handy next time i wreck my machine ;)
<robin> rodrigo *sigh* have you enabled them in Adept ?
<rodrigo> lol
<rodrigo> I just did
<rodrigo> is src necessary?
<rodrigo> too?
<robin> intersting, now I can't see gstreamer-mad too.
<robin> :D
<rodrigo> hehe
<crimsun> there is no gstreamer-mad
<crimsun> it's gstreamer0.8-mad
<robin> rodrigo: ah it is gstreamer0.8-mad
<robin> crimsun: yes, i see
<rodrigo> I had unbuntu 5.04 before.
<rodrigo> I could swear mp3 were playing without the mumbo jambo universe packs.... is it possible or am I getting crazy? :)
<crimsun> yes, it's possible
<crimsun> xmms, libmad0, totem-xine
<bjv> rodrigo: yeah, same hear. people told me "it's always like that"    but i swear my 5.04 cd could play them out of the box.
<rodrigo> thats right! I had gxine
<bjv> *here   X\
<robin> what's wrong with gstreamer0.8-mad and universe packages
<rodrigo> nothing
<robin> rodrigo but anyway if you like synaptic better, you can install it :) i'm using it too.
<rodrigo> but they are not default (maybe because they are not gnu free)
<rodrigo> lol
<MachineScrew> any one know where libdvdcss is ?
<rodrigo> good question ! I would like to know where too... Guys?
<frank23> in here deb http://public.planetmirror.com/pub/ubuntu-backports/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<_JakubS> now as breezy got released, development of dapper starts, right?
<frank23> _JakubS: yes
<robin> how is that auto-updater for apt called (which ubuntu uses?)
<Riddell> adept-updater
<robin> Riddell: not that one, the tray-icon thing ubuntu uses, not kubuntu
<Riddell> update-notifier
<robin> Riddell: thx
<robin> too bad, adept does not got an update notifier.
<_JakubS> is there any wiki page with goals/propositions for dapper?
<frank23> Riddell: update-notifier  does nothing. It puts a "blank" icon in the tray
<Riddell> _JakubS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero/BOFs
<Riddell> is it just me or has that page lost its stylesheet
<coruja> robin: try together with update-manager, but be aware that both are 'gnome apps'
<robin> coruja: yes, it seems they are not working. I got blank icon in systray.. and konsole gives some errors.
<_JakubS> Riddell: it really lost stylesheet
<robin> */usr/bin/update-notifier(9370): libnotify: Error connecting to session bus: Unable to determine the address of the message bus
<coruja> robin: do you have 'update-manager' installed already?
<robin> coruja: eys
<robin> *yes
<coruja> robin: i haven't tested it myself, so i don't know what else might be missing to use it...
<rodrigo> robin, which software uses libmpeg3-1
<rodrigo> ?
<coruja> and i suppose there will be something similar for adept soon
<coruja> as there's already a kind of 'one-click-updater' ;)
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install  rules :)
<rodrigo> it seems gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec works but libmpeg3-1 doesn't help.
<paulproteus> Riddell: Is there an FTP link, or only an HTTP one, for the ISOs?
<Riddell> paulproteus: http only
<Riddell> ftp is so 1980s
<paulproteus> Riddell: True.
<Riddell> torrent as well of course
<paulproteus> I ask because I was thinking of mounting it as ftpfs and then hacking a torrent client to seed from the *remote* ftpfs-based file.
<seaLne> ftp is so much faster tho when http is proxied and ftp isn't :-/
<rodrigo> crimsun, are you there?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> I'm helping in a few channels, though, so my response will be lagged
<paulproteus> Riddell: Structurally, how is Kubuntu organized?  Is it worked on by anyone except you?  Are you on Canonical payroll (if you don't mind my asking)?
<aftertaf> lol
<Riddell> paulproteus: the rest of the ubuntu developers help out as needed
<rodrigo> crimsum,   Does this URL http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ belong ti u?
<Riddell> paulproteus: there's some MOTUs and other developers on #kubuntu-devel who help
<paulproteus> Riddell: Cool.
<Riddell> paulproteus: I'm not on their payroll but I have had a control to finish hoary and then breezy
<Riddell> contact
<paulproteus> That's great. :)
<paulproteus> Do you test at all on ppc?
<Riddell> paulproteus: not much, I borrow an ibook from my brother at releases to make sure its sane, but I think there's issues there that I can't look at otherwise
* Riddell wants to get a minimac for christmas
<paulproteus> Riddell: Cool. :)
<crimsun> rodrigo: yes
<rodrigo> nice flag
<crimsun> come again?
<rysiek> hi there
<rysiek> I am quite new to apt-driven distros
<rodrigo> I liked your URL's icon. It's a flag.
<rysiek> and I want to upgrade from hoary to breezy
<rysiek> on the webpage there's only short info: "edit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<rysiek> just making sure: change all instances of hoary to breezy, right? :)
<buz> is it better to seed the live cd or the install cd?
<aftertaf> rysiek:  100% ;)
<aftertaf> buz:  not same cd, depends what you want.
<buz> i wrote seed
<buz> which one needs seeds more
<buz> live only got 4
<Pwn3r> yep
<buz> so i'll stay on that one for a while
<rysiek> thx aftertaf :)
<aftertaf> no pb:)
<rysiek> cya guys after the upgrade ;)
<robin> rodrigo: got it working?
<knubbe> out already. nice.
<rodrigo> yes. Thx very much. I appreciate a lot this channel.
* apokryphos wonders if the default behaviour of "show windows from all desktops" is a good idea :/
<apokryphos> does anyone ever leave that setting?
<robin> apokryphos: not me
<aftertaf> apokryphos:  lol. true, not best one ever :)
<gibarian> hello everyone...I'm having trouble with kaffeine and the gstreamer...sound familiar to anyone?
<_JakubS> me neither :-)
<rodrigo> I Unfortunelly I add      deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sarge main to my Adept but it doesn't seem to find the libdvdcss pack, still!
<aftertaf> rodrigo:  isnt there another way, mentioned by ebconf?
<aftertaf> ebconf*
<robin> gibarian: yes
<aftertaf> crap kbd!    debconf*
<aftertaf> gibarian:  me too...
<robin> gibarian: what's the problem ?
<knubbe> apokryphos: where do i change that setting?
<gibarian> robin: well, when I start up kaffeine, I get an error message telling me that gstreamer_part couldn't be loaded....
<gibarian> robin: then in kaffeine, there's simply no player...that field is empty
<robin> gibarian: hmm, well I have installed all the gstreamer plugins, maybe that helps, don't know that error.. Btw, I like the xine engine for kaffeine better
<apokryphos> knubbe: right click on kicker -> configure panel -> taskbar
<gibarian> robin: I tried installing the xine engine as well...spewed all kinds of other error messages though
<apokryphos> ergh, almost forgot kubuntuforums was using SMF. Yuck :P
<knubbe> apokryphos: thanks! ive been looking for that one :-)
<robin> gibarian: hmm, well the problem I have with Kaffeine is that is crash when I try to open a file, while allready a movie playing or loaded.
* apokryphos will bbl
<gibarian> robin: right...that's what happens to me once I open a file with the xine engine installed....it's really messed up, that whole thing
<robin> gibarian: yes kaffeine likes to crash, badly. Maybe you should use xine-ui.
<gibarian> robin: yeah...I've used KPlayer before, but since I've upgraded to breezy, synaptic won't allow me to install it anymore (unresolved dependencies, yadda,yadda)
* robin wonders why such a unstable program is in a 'stable' distro anyway.
<robin> gibarian: kplayer uses mplayer right ?, it is not in the repositories (anymore?)
<robin> gibarian: at least, I can't find it.
<gibarian> robin: nope...you have to add that merrilat or whatever it is repository...
<robin> gibarian: well I will stick to xine-ui.. it isn't that beautifull, but it works (although it crashes with fullscreen here..) :/
<tygore> does mediawiki need mysql-client and mysql-server packages?
<tygore> (they didn't get installed through apt-get mediawiki)
<bjv> sed 's/[hH] oary/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<bjv> bad idea?  good idea?
<bjv> breezy is theoretically ok to use now, right?
<robin> try and find out ;)
<bjv> :)
<crimsun> rodrigo: ah. That's a friend's shell.
<bjv> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Sources             lol, wtf?
<bjv> my sed skillz must be rusty. :\
<robin> :)
<robin> does sed change the file immediatly ? you don't have to cat it back ?
<robin> it is possible to launch a website from katapult (not bookmarks).
<crimsun> robin: if you pass it -i for in-place
<aftertaf> bjv:  breezy is ok to use.
<robin> crimsun: thx
<apokryphos> for anyone who may want to attend...
<apokryphos> !release parties
<ubotu> rumour has it, release parties is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyReleaseParty
<aftertaf> lol
<hanso> hi
<rodrigo> good bye!
<rodrigo> thx
<SillyCone> I have just passed the first stage of installation of breezy and after I reboot, I see a text-mode grub shell. What should I do?
<rdubs> anybody know how to get the gstramer updates
<asraniel> why is kubuntu released earlier than ubuntu?
<bjv> ?
<asraniel> ah no, i was just wondering why on planet ubuntu there is only a release announcement for kubuntu
<Riddell> asraniel: nobody else has blogged except me
<aftertaf> SillyCone:  no message before reboot?
<asraniel> i have the latest kubuntu RC installed, with all updates. is it not the final release?
<SillyCone> aftertaf: the CD ejected and there was a message to take out the cd and reboot
<SillyCone> Looks like grub is not configured protertly, but i dont know how to configure it now
<nxv_> hi, with ctrl+tab i can cycle desktops. can i achieve a behaviour similar to alt+tab i want to switch between my last used desktops, when pressing ctrl+tab
<paines> YEAH !
<paines> 5.10 !
<paines> dance dance dance
<paines> hi
<buz> as long as you dont start screaming developers while youre at it dancing is fine
<knubbe> gibarian: VLC is nice.
<aftertaf> SillyCone:  could well be your root partitoon isnt activated.
<aftertaf> try aain, dude... :/
* bjv throws chair
<bjv> 5.10 has decided i dont deserve abiword?
<knubbe> asraniel: if you have the 5.10 RC with the latest updates i assume you have the final.
<bjv> i see it in the removed packages list, but not in the added.. o_O
<knubbe> asraniel: (thats what i have too)
<guinsel> hi
<guinsel> i am using breezy, in konsole i used Linux font (Hoary) now i have one error Font `-misc-console-medium-r-normal--16-160-72-72-c-80-iso10646-1' not found.
<Sho_> Hm - did I get that right, KMail+GPG & media:/+HAL are not working out of the box on 5.10?
<guinsel> i have read /usr/share/doc/konsole/README.Linux-font but Linux font doesnt work
<gibarian> knubbe: Well, I upgraded VLC to the newest version, and somehow it's now only accessible in GTK style (which is jagged and generally ugly), not in the QT style anymore...
<aftertaf> *shameless KDE plug # 536* :D
<knubbe> gibarian: oh, ok. i think it has always been gtk style here so im used to is :-)
<nutate> congratulations on the release, i'm downloading via bittorrent right now
<jeh_work> oh, breezy has 3.4.3
<jeh_work> sexy!
<buz> mine has 3.5 beta ;)
<jeh_work> how does that compute?
<buz> works well enough for me
<jeh_work> i meant, did you get it from some other repo?
<jeh_work> or was it default in some of the betas for breezy?
<buz> theres a kubuntu.org repo for it
<buz> deb http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1 breezy main
<jeh_work> ok
<jeh_work> i'll try it when i update to breezy
<buz> but dont complain if something goes wrong ;)
<jeh_work> heh
<robin>  /join #phpmyadmin
<Sho_> jeh_work: Looks like 3.4.3 has its share of problems, though ..
<`TUX`> uhmm
<jeh_work> Sho_: such as? it shouldn't *add* problems compared to 3.4.2...
<Sho_> jeh_work: From Riddels blog: "The last minute addition has caused some problems like KMail not working with GPG and media:/ not using HAL, I'll get fixes for those in -updates as soon as possible."
<Sho_> +l
<jeh_work> Sho_: ok, nothing really that bites me
<jeh_work> but i wonder wether a normal ipod will work now
<jeh_work> on hoary plugging it in just Oops:ed the kernel and killed the usb subsystem dead, required a reboot
<raingrove> kubuntu mirrors are crazily slow
<Sho_> jeh_work: Well, HAL not working is pretty serious IMO
<jeh_work> Sho_: yeah, if you're used to stuff like that working
<jeh_work> i haven't yet seen it work for me, not even on a fresh hoary. for my wife plugging in "normal" usb mp3 players works fine
<jeh_work> all that hal/hotplug/udev/etc stuff just seems to make everything harder to use. it doesn't work and it's harder to find the real device to mount when dealing with some usb mass storage devices
<Sho_> Although Kubuntu does an update pass on install if an internet connection is available, right?
<jeh_work> in the good old days you just added the proper stuff to fstab and did a simple mount
<jeh_work> Sho_: no idea, if you asked me
<rodrigo> Hello, again!
<rodrigo> I'd like to ask sth.
<rodrigo> I've manually edited the kparm.conf file in order to put dma on by default in my DVD. Although system is saying "unknown separator" while loading hdparm in init.
<rodrigo> any thoughts?
<rodrigo> I followed the file guide lines.
<kakalto> is it out?
<jeh_work> kakalto: yes, if you mean breezy
<kakalto> jeh_work, thanks =)
<kakalto> I got caught up with gentoo, and missed the release rush
<kakalto> unless that hasn't happened yet :P
<jeh_work> kakalto: see /topic
<jeh_work> there's a release announcement
<kakalto> ty
<kakalto> why do I always forget to check the topic...
<charolastra> greetings
<charolastra> a friend wants to DL the new releae but the 2 torrent links on the homepage arn't working; can anyone help?
<paines> they work
<paines> just downloading
<paines> oh, wait, i am downloading the amd64 install iso
* [Kosh]  is away: Away at the moment
<charolastra> 82.211.81.153 and 82.211.81.152 are not responding ...
<smux> how can i downgrade ? i'm testing kde 3.5 and it's very unstable on my computer
<kakalto> charolastra, they work for me...
<kakalto> rather, the servers are responding
<charolastra> they don't for me and my friend (not the same ISP btw)
<paines> strange
<robin> charolastra: for me neither
<robin> probably busy.
<mcscruff> hi, i downloaded 5.10RC the otherday (link from distrowatch) but now the proper 5.10 has been releaed, if i just use the adept-updater will it bring it upto date?
<asraniel> mcscruff: yes it should
<mcscruff> cheers
<mcscruff> over 1000 updates
<cb68> I am downloading the new Kubuntu  ! 290 Meg now ... yeah !
<kakalto> whoo! go cb68 =D
<mcscruff> i just hope i dont get the same port issues as i did with horay
<kakalto> that was to do with xfree86 --> xorg, wasn't it?
<kakalto> so it won't happen again...
<slow-motion> hallo
<mcscruff> lo
<kakalto> allo
<mcscruff> i wish i had added mp3 support before i started the update
<paines> mcscruff, hrhr. yeah that sucks
<mcscruff> in your opinion, whats the best sound engine?
<paines> amarok-xine
<paines> when using amarok
<mcscruff> thats what i use :P
<paines> very good
<paines> arts suck donkey balls
<mcscruff> and gstreamer dont :S
<paines> gstreamer is too gnome-ish
<mcscruff> is the package called amarok-xine in apt?
<paines> yep
<mcscruff> w00t 68% of the update
<mcscruff> then i need to install vmware
* mcscruff hates needing to use winxp
<jeh_work> is the new adept tool good?
<jeh_work> i've only seen some old screenshots (the site is usually not reachable nowadays)
<apokryphos> jeh_work: always seems to work fine here
<jeh_work> apokryphos: nice
<apokryphos> the look hasn't changed much
<apokryphos> though that depends on which screenshots you're referring to exactly
<jeh_work> i've used aptitude for some years now, but it sometime is a bit weird
<jeh_work> apokryphos: some screenshots from july or something like that
<jeh_work> the updater thing sounds like a really nice thing
<apokryphos> jeh_work: you can use it now -- go for it :)
<robin> jeh_work: synaptic is better IMHO
<jeh_work> apokryphos: heh, i will, once i get home from work
<jeh_work> robin: not really tried that one either. i'm an old fashioned guy
<robin> jeh_work: try and you will see :)
<jeh_work> robin: ok
<apokryphos> adept is still in its early life; we'll have to wait and see how things pan out :)
<paulproteus> Currently uploading the various Ubuntu ISOs at 1.7 megabytes per second.
<paulproteus> Go, .edu, go!
<robin> I agree, adept will be fine in the (near) future :), but synaptic got more features.
<jeh_work> aptitude with all its fancy colors, menus and stuff was a huge step up from plain apt-get wrt looks
<os2mac> can someone copy n paste me the torrent for i86_kubuntu install?
<os2mac> I can't get the d/l server to come up ... I think it's /.'d
<robin> it probably is.
<robin> can't connect either.
<apokryphos> it seems to load eventually
<aftertaf> jeh_work:  adept is cool....   sometimes you revert to apt-get cos its not 100% on stable, but for most things its cool, and quite fast
<apokryphos> try the torrents
<jeh_work> aftertaf: nice
<aftertaf> except on startup.... yeah.
<aftertaf> on my PIII 500 :/
<jeh_work> i'll try to convince my wife to update first to see what breaks...
<gibarian> adept is the devil....I uninstalled KDE a few days ago by accident because adept didn't deem it necessary that one package was conflicting with my current KDE installation
<_mindspin> anybody here upgraded from hoary to breezy via apt-get?
<insanekane> _mindspin: yep, me
<os2mac> I am trying to get to the torrent that's the point.... if someone could post the tracker url I wouldn't have to get the the webserver
<_mindspin> do I just have to replace the hoary entries with breezy in sources.list?
<apokryphos> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Cavallo> hi
<apokryphos> hi
<_mindspin> ok, just as I thoght , insanekane : and how's it running?
<Cavallo> does anybody know where I can get kubuntu mirrors ?
<os2mac> I am just trying to get a .torrent tracker for it.
<wahur> Hello!
<wahur> What is going on with download servers?Dead?
<mati> overloaded i presume
<mati> maybe someone knows some mirrors?
<wahur> distrowatch has some but they show only hoary
<apokryphos> mirrors are still syncing
<os2mac> not dead just yet... but the magic smoke is starting to escape.
<wahur> And BT has currently 2 seeds :(
<Cavallo> where I can find mirros for packages ? I want to add it sources from my country to adpet
<Cavallo> adept*
<Juerd> I wonder if there are any ubuntu vs kubuntu download stats :)
<apokryphos> the more it's used, the better it'll get; if you can't load the page at all: http://giannaros.org/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent
<insanekane> _mindspin: yes, its running well
<insanekane> _mindspin: what do you mean "just as I thought" ?
<_mindspin> do I just have to replace the hoary entries with breezy in sources.list?
<_mindspin> that's what in the upgrade site said
<apokryphos> _mindspin: read what ubotu said
<Cavallo> yes
<os2mac> I am on the torrent know... thank you
<_mindspin> apokryphos: it was just a quote
<_mindspin> I#ve alredy read the file
<mati> hah, got it going!
<mati> ubotu tell me about upgrade
<_mindspin> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<os2mac> some one just jumped on the torrent with a huge pipe.
<apokryphos> =)
<Juerd> os2mac: I've done so, but at 0.00% I don't think you will have noticed that
<Juerd> Huge being 100 Mb/s
<os2mac> I am getting 313kb/s from one person
<Juerd> In 4 hours, it'll help seed :)
<Cavallo>  where I can find mirros for packages ? I want to add it sources from my country to adpet
<Juerd> Hmmm
<Juerd> A chat protocol should be added to bittorrent
<os2mac> why... we have irc.
<Juerd> Broadcast the messages along the different routes
<paulproteus> http://paulproteus.acm.jhu.edu/ubuntu-5.10/
<Juerd> Because not everyone uses irc
<Juerd> I'm not thinking only about distros now
<Juerd> But movies too
<paulproteus> High-speed mirror of the torrent files is at that URL.
<apokryphos> good stuff :)
<Juerd> Decentralized chat means no good way to impose limits on free speech
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:paulproteus] : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espa?ol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de Italiano #kubuntu-it | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | http://paulproteus.acm.jhu.edu/ubuntu-5.10/ has torrents
<Juerd> Heh, my home box will take another 122 days to dowload kubuntu
<Cavallo> lol
<Juerd> Poor thing
<mati> !test
<ubotu> Crashed.
<wahur> I cant get bittorrent going for some reason
<apokryphos> wahur: are you using the ones in /topic ?
<wahur> First I tried one from kubuntu download page
<wahur> Got some 8%, then everyone just disappeared
<apokryphos> Try the ones in /topic -- they seem to be working fine, though I can't seed behind this evil router :/
<wahur> Now tried this giannaros link and it does not start anymore
<mati> anyone knows when the repos will be updated?
<mati> or are they already?
<apokryphos> wahur: remove any data/torrents you had previously, and just use one of the ones from here http://paulproteus.acm.jhu.edu/ubuntu-5.10/
<apokryphos> mati: updated to....?
<mati> apokryphos: erm, to contain breezy packages
<apokryphos> the repository won't be changed; you'll have to change your sources. Read...
<apokryphos> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<mati> apokryphos: so that i can just s/breezy/hoary in my sources.list, and go apt-get ddist-upgrade
<apokryphos> s/hoary/breezy/ you mean :) -- and yes, you can do that now
<apokryphos> (and are recommended to)
<mati> apokryphos: what i'm asking is: Is my repository (pl.archive.ubuntu.com) is up-to-date?
<wahur> Dammit, nothing helps. It just stands there.
<apokryphos> mati: you mean, has it synced yet? Most probably
<apokryphos> of course it would have contained breezy from many months ago
<mati> apokryphos: that's what I meant, thanks
<mati> k, thanks everyone
<satafterh> what that command for disrto upgraade
<os2mac> what can I expect Kubuntu installer to do when I try to load this on my laptop with winxp loaded.?
<os2mac> it's going to format the drive correct?
<MEtaLpREs> nice kubuntu was released today? i thought it was getting delyaed?
<robin_2> MEtaLpREs: it has been released.
<jeh_work> satafterh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<satafterh> yes
<MEtaLpREs> that must be why the servers are so slow today trying to use apt-get
<satafterh> sersers a littlr busy today
<Firetech> should I do a complete backup before upgrading hoary to breezy?
<robin_2> backups are always wise.
<Firetech> ok
<Firetech> :)
<robin_2> if you don't need them, they are only a waste of time, but better than losing your data :)
<os2mac> 92% on bit torrent
<jeh_work> an upgrade should not touch /home (which is where any important data should be)
<Juerd> Firetech: Do a backup of your data and configuration, as the rest of the system is easily replaced with either the old or the new version.
<Juerd> jeh_work: There can be more important data in /var
<Firetech> well, I have some custom packages and "manually" compiled programs
<os2mac> stupid question ... how do you back up your config?
<Juerd> jeh_work: Like databases that applications (including some financial ones!) might have stored through system wide services
<jeh_work> Juerd: true, and an upgrade should not really touch those either
<Firetech> better tojust grab it all, I have space :P
<jeh_work> Juerd: and mail, news etc
<Juerd> Firetech: If you have the space, by all means, copy it all :)
<Juerd> Firetech: Should you tar, then be careful to preserve links and stuff like that
<Firetech> I have 150GB unpartitioned on the local drive, and a little more on a server here at home
<Juerd> I use tar --ignore-failed-read -czpP
* Juerd did it an ugly way with his setup
<Juerd> I have a RAID 1 array
<Juerd> I just unplugged one
<Firetech> Juerd: I've done it once, before I set my computer up with a "correct" partition table (LVM)
<CaiN_SA> amazing my fstab file is missing but somebhow my distro is still booting rofl
<jeh_work> hm, i should actualy put a backup going now...
<Juerd> CaiN_SA: It'll boot with the root filesystemmounted read only, and without some needed system filesystems
<Juerd> CaiN_SA: Try to restore the fstab file
<CaiN_SA> nope Juerd 
<CaiN_SA> it works perfectly
<CaiN_SA> lol
<CaiN_SA> rw mode and all
<CaiN_SA> its weird
<Juerd> CaiN_SA: In that case, it has the fstab somewhere :)
<CaiN_SA> nope :P
<CaiN_SA> it has fstab file
<Juerd> It doesn't guess these things.
<CaiN_SA> but only this in it :
<CaiN_SA>  /dev/foo / ignore defaults 0 0
<CaiN_SA> lol
<os2mac> d/l complete.... seeding now.
<Firetech> what will happen with my settings on upgrade, considering the new defaults?
<Juerd> The upgrade procedure will ask you what to do
<Juerd> Per configuration file that you have changed, you have the option to keep it or replace it
<robin_2> they still haven't fix the usbstick problem :/
<os2mac> Release just hit slashdot.... stand by for the smoking server
<Juerd> My bittorrent client is uploading at a whopping 8 Mb/s (820 kB/s)
<apokryphos> wow
<apokryphos> slashdot article didn't mention Kubuntu.. great :/
<Juerd> And the download is a mere 150 kB/s
<Juerd> Yeah, kubuntu is often ignored :(
<Juerd> While we all know it pwns ubuntu
<Juerd> I really wonder which one is downloaded more
<asraniel> are there any stats about that?
<Juerd> Probably not
<Juerd> It's impossible to know how often it has been leeched with bittorrent
<apokryphos> Ubuntu gets a lot more downloads, certainly
<robin_2> yeah and when they all see the ugly gnome, the probably will install kubuntu right away :)
<os2mac> someone just mentioned Kubuntu on the comments
<apokryphos> was just about to but login kept timing out; weird
<apokryphos> bobuse: you still didn't poitn out the actual typing error
<apokryphos> bobuse: oh, you were talking about channel topic. Why didn't you say?
<bobuse> apokryphos: Yes
<bobuse> I'm french ^^
<bobuse> apokryphos: it's ok
<apokryphos> changed now; thanks
<CaiN_SA> ok ne i need help
<CaiN_SA> my auto run works
<CaiN_SA> but konqueror opens it wrong with it auto runs
<CaiN_SA> it tries to open /dev/sda2 etc
<CaiN_SA> any ideas how i can fix it ?
<GNAM> kubuntu dvd here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/ is final?
<apokryphos> GNAM: yes
<GNAM> ok, i'll start download.
<GNAM> torrent.
<apokryphos> cool; thank you :)
<BlankB> So there is a cd and dvd release?
<apokryphos> correct
<apokryphos> the DVD contains the live+install and a few other packs
<BlankB> gnam: On the url above @cdimage I show no seeds for the i386 dvd. Is that the same one you are getting?
<GNAM> asuasuas
<GNAM> no, a moment, i must configure my router for torrents ;)
<Cavallo> where I can set other language keyboard at KDE login ?
<helpme> hmm..how many here have already downloaded & installed breezy?
<mcscruff> me
<MEtaLpREs> should the upgrade from rc to final release only take like 45 secs or am i doing something wrong?
<MEtaLpREs> i was expecting it to take longer
<helpme> mcscruff: so may i have ur feedback:) or a mini revew?
<apokryphos> a lot faster
<apokryphos> kde 3.4.3
<apokryphos> and a lot of other convenient new things
<mcscruff> ok
<mcscruff> i love it
<mcscruff> :P
<mcscruff> simple
<ep> i need the secret non-busy server
<mcscruff> tbh i havent noticed alot of "better" features  over horay but it does have a newer kde
<mcscruff> the kdm screen is nice
<mcscruff> and the bootup is nicer
<mcscruff> its a little more eye apepaling
<apokryphos> more mentioned on the anouncement
<apokryphos> also rubberband is nice :P
<mcscruff> rubberband?
<ep> downloading at 487kb per second.  That any good?
<apokryphos> the new coloured-in-type-selection
<helpme> mcscruff: hmm....did u install via cd or dvd?
<mcscruff> cd
<mcscruff> install is the same
<klap> hi
<mcscruff> its just all updated and a little faster
<apokryphos> aloha
<klap> the bittorrent is supposed to be working ? :)
<helpme> hmm...do u see  a graphical bootsplash?
<mcscruff> yea
<klap> ha it just started
<klap> it waited for 10 minutes doing nothing :)
<mcscruff> its blue :O, the beta was ubuntu colour
<mcscruff> but why is kopete so crap?
<mcscruff> i think it needs updating
<bufalo73> hi
<helpme> mcscruff: can i see webcams in kopete?
<MrPoke> I just want kopete to tell me when someone is mobile
<MrPoke> that is the one thing that keeps me on gaim 
<mcscruff> no idea :S
<helpme> mcscruff: so breezy has a new graphical bootup:) ??
<shogouki> are there some special repository for kubuntu breezy ? or i just have to take ubuntu's one ?
<mcscruff> yes
<mcscruff> helpme, you could try the livecd or try it in something liek vmware
<helpme> MrPoke: yahoo chatrooms in gaim keeps me on gaim:)
<eXtreme22> i iinstall ubuntu,KDE, i have winmodem smartlink, i install driver sl-modem-daemon
<eXtreme22> ... query modem on KPPP is work but ATDTnumber fail no dialtone ???
<eXtreme22> any ?
<GNAM> yes, there's a problem with torrent
<GNAM> no
<GNAM> ok, 2 peers
<GNAM> assausau
<GNAM> uhm peers are not downloading
<GNAM> now i'll try site on topic
<GNAM> no dvd.
<helpme> where can i download kubuntu dvd?
<dorkiaa> why do you want a kubuntu DVD?
<dorkiaa> cd is fine
<dorkiaa> you don't need DVD
<bufalo73> dorkiaa, maybe to install it in a "netless" computer?
<dorkiaa> but why DVD?
<helpme> dorkiaa: im on slow & limited internet.....dvd will let me save bandwidth so plz
<os2mac> is it normal for the partitioner to go to a  blue screen while it's repartioning?
<dorkiaa> helpme, i don't know
<dorkiaa> sorry
<helpme> i hunted online but couldnt find any link:(........any idea where i can order kubuntu dvd?
<dorkiaa> shipit.ubuntu.com?
<dorkiaa> it is not DVD
<dorkiaa> it is a CD
<bufalo73> a shame then
<martinjh99> Anyone else getting slow updates from their archive??? ;)
<os2mac> and they only do unbuntu CD's
<os2mac> s/unbuntu/ubuntu
<dorkiaa> Kubuntu CD and DVD ISOs are available for the 5.10 release for PCs (i386), Mac (PowerPC) and 64-bit PCs (AMD64).
<helpme> what do u use to rip dvds?
<SuperSonix> Yo guys ! Can i find kubuntu with all the packages ? I dont have fast connection and is big problem for me !
<helpme> dorkiaa: i cant find dvd images......
<helpme> hey same here!
<martinjh99> Are there shipit kubuntu cd's???
<helpme> SuperSonix: what u mean: all the packages? get hold of kubuntu dvd.......
<helpme> martinjh99: no
<Tm_T> martinjh99: but you can buy one
<martinjh99> TM_T > Did a dist-upgrade a couple of days ago to beat the rush... ;)
<SuperSonix> I mean packages like: GCC, Codecs and other stuff i dont nedded in my 2 days working on Ubuntu 5.04...
<SuperSonix> I cant download every think thet miss !
<SuperSonix> How can i istall something without a compailer !?
<SuperSonix> hey !?
<helpme> SuperSonix: im not registered nick so cant pm u
<helpme> how to register my nick??
<Tm_T> helpme: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<SuperSonix> ./nickserve register help
<SuperSonix> withuot the dot
<SuperSonix> and then read
<SuperSonix> ;)
* ThomasZ just downloaded the 5.10 live CD and notes its an iso for a DVD, not a CD :(
<ThomasZ> Could someone fix that and place a new one?
<rikva> I'm running the RC1, do I need to upgrade or something?
<Tm_T> rikva: if you have done updating regularly, you're on recent breezy :)
<rikva> Tm_T: ok thank you
<SuperSonix> gts = got to sleep :)
<helpme> man wheres kubuntu dvd!!!!!!!!!!
<slow-motion> bye
<dorkiaa> SuperSonix, why sleep?
<dorkiaa> it's only 17:00
<Tm_T> dorkiaa: yup
<Tm_T> helpme: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/
<helpme> Tm_T: thanks:)
<_droid_> do you have to upgrade ubuntu before doing a kubuntu-desktop with regards to upgrading to breezy?
<tygore> OK! I finally figured out that apt-get install mediawiki misses something
<_droid_> using apt
<tygore> what can I do? (file a bug?)
<_droid_> from hoary
<Tm_T> helpme: btw less yelling please ;)
<_droid_> anyone upgraded to breezy from hoary with apt?
<Tm_T> _droid_: yu
<tygore> IMHO "mediawiki must depend on mysql-server-4.1" (at least it could save me 12 hours)
<delmonico> no it must not
<delmonico> you can use a remote mysqld
<Tm_T> _droid_: just change sources.list and do apt-get dist-upgrade
<_droid_> i already did that and I have run apt update
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> _droid_: also do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to make sure you have all packages you need :=)
<Tm_T> -=
<ThomasZ> anyone else has problems with the 5.10 live CD being a DVD-iso?
<_droid_> so just do  dist-upgrade then run kubuntu-desktop?
<Tm_T> _droid_: yes
<Tm_T> _droid_: and apt-get update ofcourse
<Tm_T> firs
<Tm_T> t
<_droid_> thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> np
<_droid_> just ran dist-upgrade hope nothing explodes
<martinjh99> What are the options in fstab to make Ubuntu ignore mounting it on bootup??  I want my NTFS drive to be in the fstab but not mounted automatically.
<ThomasZ> martinjh99: noauto
<martinjh99> Cool - Will try that ta!
<martinjh99> dev/hda1          /media/ntfs   ntfs   uid=1000,gid=1000,noauto 0 0
<martinjh99> Will that work then..?
<Firetech> kubuntu breezy is more newbie friendly than kubuntu hoary, right? (Not that I'm a newbie, I'm just curious... Hoary was kind of betaish from the beginning...)
<helpme> does breezy automount win partitions and other linux partitions?
<martinjh99> helpme> Should do if they are in fstab
<helpme> is kubuntu breezy daily build the same thing?
<ep> Just downloaded an iso from link given above.   I've got the Md5 sum but what do i check it against?
<_bb> any idea where the KDE 3.5 beta1, formerly known as: http://www.kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php has vanished to ?
<helpme> ep: wow u must be having super fast connection! wish i had it toooooo!
<JabberWokky> Any reason to exit kde when doing a dist-upgrade?
<ep> actually this link: ttp://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/5.10/
<JabberWokky> (I was going to kill X and upgrade from a virtual console, but it occurs to me that nowadays that might not be necessary)
<buz> it says something about using failsafe mode
<buz> i just did it on the console
<JabberWokky> buz: Okay, thanks. I'll probably do the same. I figured that there may be no reason to do so. I've started to be damn impressed by the foolsproof nature of *nix nowadays.
<delphiuk> what's the best way of changing the screen resolution, when kde only allows a maximum choice of 640x480?
<lolo> il y a qqun
<ep> I know I can mount and browse the iso file somehow, but its not as simple as a mouse click. Is the Md5 sum including in the iso file?  If so, does the burning software typically check it?   I want  to verify the Md5 sum.  
<helpme> whoa so much excitement here abt breezy:)
<delphiuk> ep: you can do that from within k3b I believe
<ep> yes k3b is giving me the Md5 sum.  Now how do i know that its the CORRECT one?
<delphiuk> ep: oh, i see. is it not listed on the website where you downloaded the file from?
<ep> yes
<delphiuk> do they match?
<ep> no its not listed, it was an http site.  Just got a pop-up and said go.
<delphiuk> ep: I see. maybe they will upload them later
<ep> :) ok
<KeiserSuse> Are torrents working?
<hussam> I have ntp port blocked my ISP, how would I stop ntpupdate at boot?
<helpme> firefox says size of breezy iso is 655.9 MB but opera says its 640.5 MB!! how do i download the iso?
<helpme> the cd install iso.....
<helpme> how do i download the breezy iso...plz help!
<_bb> Torrents working great
<_bb> helpme > How do you usualy download stuff from the internet ? klik and save ;0)
<helpme> but why opera & FF are giving me diff sizes for the same iso!
<_bb> and thats 'click' not 'klik'
<photon> Hello
<helpme> _bb: but why opera & FF are giving me diff sizes for the same iso!
<KeiserSuse> _bb: it seems that I can't download http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/5.10/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent
<robin_2> someone got a workarround for the usbstick problem ?
<helpme> firefox says size of breezy iso is 655.9 MB but opera says its 640.5 MB!! how do i download the iso?
<robin_2> click on the link.
<buz> helpme: sure youre looking at the same iso
<helpme> yup
<robin_2> can I still download RC1 ?
<robin_2> it works better.
<delphiuk> helpme: I wouldn't worry about it.
<Gingillo> Hi, i need help
<delphiuk> Gingillo: you've come to the right place :)
<Gingillo> :)
<Gingillo> I don't know what version of kubuntu i must download
<Gingillo> im a windows user
<Gingillo> and i want to change
<chakie> heh, all the servers seem to be pretty busy...
<delphiuk> Gingillo: Do you know what hardware you have?
<Gingillo> oh
<Gingillo> i think yes
<delphiuk> Gingillo: or rather, do you know what "prcessor" you have?
<Gingillo> yes i know
<Gingillo> wait a second
<delphiuk> Gingillo: Changes are, you'll probably be safe with the i386 install one
<delphiuk> unless you have a mac of course :)
<Gingillo> hey
<Gingillo> i received help by a friend
<Gingillo> thanks alot
<Gingillo> u are very friendly ;)
<delphiuk> Your welcome
<Gingillo> i'll take this
<Gingillo> kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent    
<delphiuk> do you have a bittorent client?
<Gingillo> yes i use azureus
<Gingillo> thanks
<delphiuk> then that's the file you want
<chakie> whee, a lot of stuff to download: "890 upgraded, 358 newly installed, 41 to remove"
<spiral> hi
<helpme> which bittorrrent client to use to download breezy iso? im newbie
<delphiuk> helpme: you on windows?
<helpme> no linux
<delphiuk> helpme: not sure then, other than the official bittorent client?
<beast> helpme: http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/bittorrent/BitTorrent-4.0.4.exe?download
<mcben> hi every body
<beast> helpme: another option: http://bittornado.com/download.html
<helpme> i have azeureus
<helpme> how to download breezy with it?
<beast> helpme: i don't have azeureus installed, but most likely, you would download a .torrent file of breezy and then open that torrent file to download breezy
<helpme> i opened it...what next??
<BooZee> I downloaded kubuntu 5.10 with my windows, burned the image on cd (yes, I know how to burn an image), but the cd doesn't work!
<BooZee> it's not booting to it, and windows says it's unknown when i try to enter the cd
<robin_2> BooZee: did you verify it ?
<mcben> i've just upgrade to kubuntu breezy. what should i have to do to beneficit from laptop management enhancement of breezy ?
<robin_2> BooZee: probably something went wrong burning it.
<BooZee> how can I verify it?
<oSx> hey can i use hoary repositories with breezy?
<robin_2> BooZee: nero can.
<beast> helpme: wait until it has been completely downloaded, and then burn the iso image
<mcben> for the moment, i didn't see any changes
<BooZee> how do I do it with nero?
<BooZee> how can I verify it?
<sproingie> BooZee: how many files show up on the CD?  one, or a bunch?
<BooZee> i can't enter the cd!
<BooZee> it's says it's corrupted or something...
<sproingie> you burned a coaster.  try again with a slower speed
<BooZee> but the burning went just fine, and nero even showed the size of the disk..
<Toma-> how long is it gonna take for kubuntu to populate the mirrors :(
<sproingie> did it verify as okay against the md5?
<sproingie> if the burn went ok, it should boot.  otherwise the channels would be screaming with complaints about it
<JabberWokky> ARUGH!
<JabberWokky> (Just kidding - my burn went fine)
<DaSkreech> COMPLIAINTS!!!
<os2mac> install complete no errors
<buz> my install doesnt work so good
<buz> but i think the cdrom might be at fault
<BooZee> how can I verify it against the md5
<delphiuk> Toma-: try and use bittorrent if possbiel
<pointwood> anyone able to get the kubuntu torrent?
<Gingillo> i did
<Toma-> delphiuk: i couldnt get the torrent. the main site wont connect so i can get the torrent :(
<Gingillo> i taked it by there http://paulproteus.acm.jhu.edu/ubuntu-5.10/
<delphiuk> Toma-: Yes, I am in the same boat at the moment
<Toma-> thanks Gingillo !
<Gingillo> lol np ;)
<Toma-> im surpised the ubuntu/kubuntu site is still standing with all this traffic
<helpme> BooZee: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#tipsntrix
<delphiuk> Toma-: that's linux for you ;)
<Toma-> hehe
<Toma-> gogo torrent!
<pointwood> doesn't really matter for me anyway - just wanted to help out with the torrent :)
<Toma-> yay! 260kb/s
<helpme> BooZee: if ure having problems, i suggest u buy the kubuntu cd...it will save u from a lot of hassle & unsuccessful downloads
<Toma-> or use the torrent. bittorrent has error checking. then u burn at x2 or x4 and youll be fine
<BooZee> how can I know if the download is complete and successful?
<pointwood> md5 sum
<BooZee> how do I do that?
<pointwood> k3b do it automatically :)
<BooZee> what is k3b?
<pointwood> oh...you're on winders?
<helpme> BooZee: r u on linux or windows?
<BooZee> i downloaded it on windows.
<delphiuk> BooZee: It's KDE's equavalent to Nero
<pointwood> k3b is an app. to burn CD's
<helpme> if in linux check it with k3b
<BooZee> currently i'm in ubuntu 5.04 (gnome)
<pointwood> man md5 :)
<helpme> kubuntu is so much better than ubuntu:)
<Toma-> errr
<Toma-> man md5sum
<Toma-> is better
<BooZee> how can I access my windows hard disk? (i got two - one for windows, one for linux
<pointwood> Toma-: erhm, yeah, my bad :)
<Toma-> ;)
<robin_2> BooZee: /dev/hda5       /mnt/windows    ntfs    ro,user,umask=000       0       0  (/etc/fstab)
<pointwood> I very seldom use it
<pointwood> since k3b handles it :)
<robin_2> and switch /dev/hda5 with your windows partition 
<helpme> BooZee: is it ntfs or fat32?
<Toma-> BooZee: sudo mount /dev/hda /mnt/
<BooZee> both
<helpme> BooZee: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<BooZee> i guess i'll better do the md5 check sum in windows...
<BooZee> do you know any windows tool for it?
<helpme> BooZee: u'll find most ur questions answered there....but do try kubuntu breezy its MUCH BETTER & SLICKER:)
<helpme> BooZee: for what?
<BooZee> for md5 checksum
<helpme> BooZee: sorry no
<Gingillo> what tipe of modem do i need for the kubuntu os?
<Gingillo> an ethernet one
<pointwood> BooZee: http://www.etree.org/md5com.html
<BooZee> well what should the kubuntu 5.10 checksum should be?
<Gingillo> or an usb one
<Gingillo> ?
<helpme> BooZee: depends on whether ur referring to cd or dvd image
<BooZee> cd
<helpme> Gingillo: an ethernet would work very well i think
<Gingillo> ok thanks
<helpme> BooZee: http://82.211.81.153/kubuntu/5.10/MD5SUMS
<BooZee> didn't managed to find the dvd one anyway..
<oSx> hey anyone know if the extra repositories in unoffical ubuntuguide works with 5.10?
<BooZee> o.k.
<BooZee> thank you!
<helpme> for dvd http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/MD5SUMS
<helpme> oSx: better ask in #ubuntu channel
<oSx> ok...
<DaSkreech> So 6.04 is looking at KDE4?
<Toma-> DaSkreech: lets hope
<bobokaka> howdy,
<bobokaka> can anybody here tell me the md5 of the kubuntu cd download?
<Toma-> i386?
<bobokaka> yep
<bobuse> bobokaka: 1dae9ca81cf3eb1dbe7966f39a39daf3
<tucoz> Hi, I am having trouble with fonts in emacs. Using breezy. All charcters show up as boxes
<bobokaka> bobuse: are you sure? for this file? kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<Toma-> tucoz: youre missing a font..
<bobuse> bobokaka: yes on my downloaded iso : md5sum kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<tucoz> Toma-, Yes, probably. I think I have installed every font package I could find in synaptic
<Toma-> hmm
<bobokaka> damn.. than my download is corrupted!! i've been downloading it for 7 hours!!!
<bobuse> bobokaka: http://82.211.81.153/kubuntu/5.10/MD5SUMS
<delphiuk> bobokaka:did you download via the torrent?
<Toma-> bobokaka: u should have used bittorrent
<tucoz> It is really weird. If I bring up the shift+mouse-left menu, and try to change a font there, it either just makes the boxes a different size, or tells me that it can't find the font
* JabberWokky downloaded in less than ten minutes using the torrent.  Go bittorrent.
<delphiuk> JabberWokky: and how long did it take to download breezy? ;)
<tucoz> Toma-, shouldn't the emacs21 package set up this automatically?
<bobokaka> whats the bittorent client name in hoary gnome?
<Toma-> tucoz: i should hope so.  didnt have an old .emacs folder in your ~ did you?
<tucoz> This was a clean install
<tucoz> *fresh
<Toma-> i see
<Toma-> could be your locale settings?
<tucoz> bobokaka, gnome-btdownload
<pointwood> I run kubuntu hoary + KDE 3.5 beta for hoary, what is the recommended way to upgrade to breezy?
<tucoz> hmm, I think that it is norwegian
<arafat> does anybody know why i cannot adjust my volume settings through kmix or alsamixer? simply has no effect when moving the volume controls... However, i can adjust the volume in amarok(w/gstreamer)! in xmms, it does not work.
<Toma-> could be the problem... im only guessing tho :(
<tucoz> Sure, thanks for the help. I think I try to remove emacs, and install it again
<tucoz> And see if that makes me happy
<Toma-> good idea ;)
<Toma-> share rating 1.2 :(
<rikva> pointwood: don't dist-upgrade, this borked my system. I also had the kde 3.5 beta
<rikva> pointwood: I did a fresh install, omitting my homedir
<Toma-> is kde 3.5 the bomb?
<philipacamaniac> my Kubuntu computer died hard yesterday. sigh.
<pointwood> rikva: ok, I won't do that then :)
<rikva> Toma-: kde 3.5 is cool
<rikva> pointwood: you can try it though, but I ended up with a system without kicker 
<rikva> pointwood: because of dependencies, I couldn't install it
<Toma-> col
<Toma-> cool even
<pointwood> rikva: I don't want to kill my system :)
<rikva> understandable
<pointwood> will a dist-upgrade upgrade the kernel as well?
<tucoz> pointwood, yes
<hussam> how do I stop ntupdate from running at bootup ? it's useless since my ISP blocks NTP.
<pointwood> k
<pointwood> I'm not sure I dare upgrade :)
<bobokaka> jabberwokky, how did you downloaded with bittorrent in 10 min?!
<pointwood> with a fast connection ;)
<bobokaka> it's downloading in 30kb/s!!
<philipacamaniac> anyone ever lost an entire ext3 journal?
<philipacamaniac> :(
<rikva> bobokaka: at how much percent are you?
<bobokaka> 1.0
<bobokaka> :-(
<rikva> I think it will get faster.
<rikva> did you set it to unlimited speed?
<bobokaka> how do I do that? it is unlimited speed in down or up load?
<pointwood> bittorrent also depends on your upload speed
<pointwood> furthermore, it often starts slow and then speeds up
<rikva> ... that.
<philipacamaniac> I'm on a T1, and I can't even bring up the download IPs. Has it gone to all the mirrors yet?
<philipacamaniac> stupid slashdot
* DaSkreech laughs
<pointwood> the torrent timed out here too
<pointwood> no big deal to me though
<philipacamaniac> :( my computer died yesterday so it's a big deal for me
<DaSkreech> So what are you going to install it on?
<JabberWokky> bobokaka: I started the torrent with a 5k upload, and it took 20 minutes to get to 4 percent.  I then unlimited the upload, left to drive my fiance to work, and when I came back it was seeding.  If you're stingy on uploads, you get a lousy rate.
<JabberWokky> Adelphia cable modem.
<philipacamaniac> DaSkreech: well, rather, my hard disk took a bite out of my ext3 journal.
<apokryphos> pointwood: you using the one from /topic?
<JabberWokky> philipacamaniac: No file system can survive a sufficent hardware failure.
<JabberWokky> "Well, we tossed the drive into a wood chipper and were *shocked* that ReiserFS lost data!"
<MikeStyle> hey guys, i have a problem. whenever i use firefox its trying to use totem instead of mplayer, and totem doesnt work
<pointwood> apokryphos: ahhh...hadn't seen that :)
<philipacamaniac> JabberWokky: well, I wasn't shocked, but I was glad that I store my data on a separate physical drive
<philipacamaniac> funny quote
<JabberWokky> philipacamaniac: I unison between two systems.  A subset of important files ( $HOME/doc ) gets unison'ed up to a server.
<philipacamaniac> cool
<philipacamaniac> actually, my other drive's file structure hasn't made it easy for me to mount home in a nice place, so my $HOME was on the fried drive. Lost all my settings, but not my data.
<DaSkreech> bkup
<JabberWokky> Ouch.
<philipacamaniac> i did have a $HOME back from 3 weeks ago, so that should do
<philipacamaniac> backup
<mcscruff> im batman
<philipacamaniac> but still, I have to reinstall, and the damn servers are blitzed
<philipacamaniac> can anyone paste in a bittorrent link here please?
<JabberWokky> I tryto keep all mydotfiles as links to $HOME/usr/dotfiles.  That way when I sync my $HOME/usr/ all my settings sync as well.  I also have $HOME/.kde/share -> $HOME/usr/kdeshare 
<apokryphos> philipacamaniac: they're in /topic link
<philipacamaniac> apokryphos: hi I'm stupid :)
<philipacamaniac> JabberWokky: that's a good idea, I might try it
<JabberWokky> philipacamaniac: Go with "kopete maximized doesn't show the topic" as an excuse.  I highly recommend it.
<slow-motion> re
<TorstenK> hi
<philipacamaniac> actually, Trillian, but yes. I didn't see the topic properly. (I'm in win**** because Kubuntu is dead.)
<TorstenK> is the ubuntu-tacker down?
<JabberWokky> philipacamaniac: Yeah - I have a handful of oddball things I've worked out over the past couple decades of using *nix.  I keep thinking about writing a book.  I have files that date back to the 80s.  As a side effect, I never picked up that new fangled perl and still write shell scripts.  ;)
<DaSkreech> MMMM Shell Scripts
<philipacamaniac> lol
<cpalma> hey, does anyone knows if there's anything like expos in kde?
<philipacamaniac> kompose
<TorstenK> cpalma: kompose
<apokryphos> TorstenK: it shouldn't be; try the ones in /topic
<cpalma> sweet, thanks
<doowtniop> hahaha, I write about a new connection I'm getting and my current connection burps :/
<TorstenK> apokryphos: the cd works, but the dvd does not
<tecknozic> hi I've got an error message everytime i want to compile a new program :
<apokryphos> hm, curious
<tecknozic> checking whether g++ supports -Wnon-virtual-dtor... no
<tecknozic> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<tecknozic> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<tecknozic> See `config.log' for more details.
<apokryphos> tecknozic: please don't paste in here
<apokryphos> use a pastebin service
<apokryphos> TorstenK: can't test now unfortunately because of this blasted router :/
<tecknozic> sorry apokryphos
<TorstenK> apokryphos: i take an ftp mirror now
<tecknozic> any idea about this problem ?
<apokryphos> tecknozic: install the build-essential package
<tecknozic> thks
<philipacamaniac> "16 hours remaining" - and I'm on T1
* DaSkreech has 1189 Hours left to go
<philipacamaniac> seriously?
<cpalma> 1 day 20 hours left here
<TorstenK> hmm - my speed dropped to 5KB/s
<philipacamaniac> are the apt servers working?
* apokryphos finds this as an opportunity to actually use his bandwidth
<philipacamaniac> "upload rate: 45kb    download rate: 32kb"
<philipacamaniac> what the crap is that
<apokryphos> the i386 if anyone wants it: http://giannaros.org/ubuntu/ISOs/Breezy/
<DaSkreech> Download rate is 0.02k here :)
<philipacamaniac> I'll stop complaining...
<tecknozic> thks guys bye
<apokryphos> philipacamaniac, DaSkreech: which image are you gettin'?
<philipacamaniac> from topic
<philipacamaniac> oh i386 intall
<philipacamaniac> install
<apokryphos> philipacamaniac: you can use the one from my server if you want it
<philipacamaniac> i'll try it
<rodrigo> Guys, I changed my hparm.conf:
<rodrigo> command_line {
<rodrigo>        hdparm -q -c1 -q -d1 -q -A1 -q -X69 -q -m16 /dev/hda
<rodrigo> }
<rodrigo> and within init is complaining 
<rodrigo> "unknow separator"
<philipacamaniac> apokryphos: thanks - 140kbs
<apokryphos> if you have a better connection it should go a lot faster than that, but hey 8)
<apokryphos> (from another server I download around 6meg/sec)
<philipacamaniac> I've got a T1, but considering bandwidth limits and the fact that 80 other people are using the connection, its pretty good
<hein> Err ... where is the konqueror "window" menu in kubuntu?!
<Tm_T> hein: good question
* apokryphos wonders if that bug was resolved
<Tm_T> hein: check your konqueror related packages are installed
<philipacamaniac> that wasn't by design? :)
<hein> don't tell me this is going the way of gnome?
<apokryphos> hein: well, they are our role-models in terms of design and features
<philipacamaniac> :) are you freakin kidding me
<philipacamaniac> although I will admit that Gnome 2.12 is rather stunning
<apokryphos> yuck :P
<hein> yeah, I think he's f*cking with me
<seeker2> hi all.
<jpatrick> hi
<seeker2> konversaton in kubuntu brings me here.
<seeker2> hi jpatrick
<Juerd> seeker2: Isn't that great :)
<kokoko1> hi
<kokoko1> any torrent there for 5.10?
<seeker2> i use download mgr. its pretty fast.
<kokoko1> the links on http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php not working for me
<LaserLine> Why in KDE there is a delay in the sound of events ?
<LaserLine> anyone ?
<skiy> hello kubuntuers
<LaserLine> hi skiy could you help me ?
<nikkia> LaserLine: its because arts defaults to a latency of around 1/4 of a second
<LaserLine> nikkia can you change it ?
<LaserLine> Gnome doesn't have the latency..
<nikkia> LaserLine: yes, but the lower the latency, the more chance of audio 'artifacts', its a trade-off
<nikkia> personally, i think the default is WAY too high
<LaserLine> me too.
<LaserLine> how can you change it ?
<nikkia> LaserLine: in kcontrol, under the sound system page, there is a slider for the buffer size, and it shows you the latency as you change it, in mS
<nikkia> iirc, the default is 273mS or so
<LaserLine> Ok, cool.
<nikkia> somewhere around 50mS would be a good setting
<LaserLine> I usually use GNOME, but will Install Brteezy on my desktop and plan on installing the Kubuntu desktop too... will I have compatability isssues ?
<nikkia> (50mS is still not good enough for doing *work* with audio, or video, but its good enough for KDE, if you want to set it lower, you can, but be aware there starts to be a much higher chance of audio artifacts)
<nikkia> LaserLine: as far as i'm aware, no
<LaserLine> I remember in Hoary, that I had a '~' Icon on the desktop of KDE, I couldn't get rid of it, and that I had in Gnome, in the system menu an Shortcut for a KDE app (I think Kwallet) with out an Icon....
<skiy> LaserLine: shouldn't do
<LaserLine> Do you know of such issue ?
<Strike4ce> OK I need help. I have kubuntu setup on my laptop dual boot system. Today I rest my wireless security. Before it didnt have any. Well now I cant get online thru kubuntu. When I click on the wireless network icon to make changes it is in admin mode and says to click and then enter password. When I do this nothing happens?
<Strike4ce> any help here?
<Strike4ce> ???
<LaserLine> Tried to put in you own password ?
<ep> Ok, I download and burn CD kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso and even check the md5.  Life is good.  Reboot and the disk is a Ubuntu Live  disk.  Brown screen and all.  WTF?
<ep> Its not April 1st.  Whats up with this?
<ep> I got the ISO from this site: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/5.10/
<kkathman> Hello all :)
<Nomad> I need a bit of help understanding the features of IMAP, would anyone have suggestions as to where to turn?
<Tm_T> kkathman <3
<kkathman> Tm_T: o/
<reuben> anyone feeling like seeding the i386 torrent?
<reuben> i'm getting a 2kb/s download speed on it
<reuben> on my 1mbit
<Tm_T> kkathman: how are you?
<kkathman> I take it they released 5.10 ?
<robin> why is everyone using the torrent?
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes
<Tm_T> robin: why not
<kkathman> I am fine, Tm_T  thanks...everyone upgrading?
<robin> Tm_T: because downloading the iso from the site goes fast.
<robin> faster 
<Tm_T> kkathman: dunno, I did all upgrading during couple last weeks
<Tm_T> robin: not always
<kkathman> robin: dont you already have hoary installed?
<Tm_T> robin: more using torrent -> faster torrent
<coruja> robin: downloading by torrent saves (k)ubuntu's server ressources, that's one of the benefits...
<Tm_T> robin: more taking iso file -> slow down
<Tm_T> coruja: yes
<robin> Tm_T: well this morning I downloaded two iso's at full speed (2mbit)
<Tm_T> robin: I don't think you can do it anymore...
<robin> kkathman: yes, I just installed breezy. I didn't update.
<Nomad> reuben:  I'm stuck working on my windo3ws machien fo rnow, but later tonight I'll look into helping
<ep> This is BS, how can there be an error like this?  Is there another mirror where I can get this.
<kkathman> ahhh why not update?
<robin> Tm_T: probably the site is slow now :)
<libben> Need to kill Mplayer
<libben> what was the program to just klick on the program
<Tm_T> robin: it is, very
<robin> kkathman: well, because it was ubuntu and not kubuntu and I wanna get rid of the gnome stuff.. :)
<reuben> the two download servers are ridiculously slow
<robin> kkathman: clean install was easy and fast.
<Tm_T> :(
<kkathman> ahh good reason robin I actually did that with hoary
<Nomad> reuben:  Where would I get the ISO from in order to seed?
<reuben> by downloading it
<coruja> ep: as you seem to be the first with this problem, may i ask politely if you haven't mixed up things? anyway, if it doesn't work, you'll have to try again...
<reuben> via bittorrent
<kkathman> Tm_T: when I change the repos and do the dist-upgrade that will also upgrade my kDE (kubuntu-desktop) right?
<reuben> and it'll seed
<robin> I like the new settings panel, but most of the settings dialogs are to big for my 1024x768 resolution
<Nomad> robin: I have that too :(
<raingrove_> robin: esp the network settings
<Nomad> robin: haven't had a chance to look into it yet
<robin> the administration button is hidden behind kicker..
<raingrove_> robin: i still prefer Kcontrol
<olwin> for me the system settings is not full translated and the "system setting" doesn't work
<robin> raingrove_: i'm using that too, b/c of that.
<ep> Well the file name in my download folder is kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<robin> olwin: i'm just using english version. hate to use my native language as OS language.
<olwin> ;)
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes
<raingrove_> hey
<raingrove_> do u have this bug like..
<robin> too bad.. the adept (new feature) and settings panel (new feature) both not used by me.
<raingrove_> when u type password for network settings in Kcontrol
<Tm_T> kkathman: but you can make things sure and after those steps just do "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" :)
<raingrove_> it rather display the kcontrol intro instead of adminstrator mode network settings?
<robin> raingrove_: how do you start kcontrol ?
<_douglas> Does anyone konw of a good source.list mirror for jre5
<ep> Maybe I burnt the wrong image -- I've done stupider things :-)
<raingrove_> i made a menu item
<raingrove_> called kcontrol
<chimaera> hi. i just read that including kde 3.4.3 caused gpg (kmail) and hal to break. is that true?
<reuben> this torrent is ridiculous
<robin> raingrove_: I will try it.
<reuben> my share ratio is 200%
<robin> raingrove_: i use to start it with kdesu kcontrol from konsole
<reuben> on 15% download
<raingrove_> robin so basically u dont need kdesu under kcontrol at all
* robin i like katapult.
<KeiserSuse> has anyone started a torrent download recently (as in the last couple of hours)?
<reuben> i have 
<robin> reuben: same thing here..
<reuben> robin are you seeding?
<robin> reuben: no
<robin> reuben: about the network stuff
<robin> oh wrong
<robin> that was raingrove
<robin> sry
<reuben> robin: oh
<robin> raingrove: same thing..
<KeiserSuse> reuben: is it downloading?
<robin> raingrove: but if you start it with kdesu, there is no problem.
<reuben> KeiserSuse very slowly.
<raingrove_> oh shit
<coruja> ep: just try to burn/to download and burn again, i'm sure you'll fix it ;)
<reuben> KeiserSuse: 6kb/s
<lizdeika> how do i change KDM theme ?
<KeiserSuse> reuben: ah... I see... it seems the tracker is slow
<raingrove_> i was about to do rm kopete* ~/.kde/share/config
<_douglas> anyone know a good jre5 repository?
<raingrove_> i did rm * kopete* ~/.kde/share/config instead
<reuben> but the http servers are even slower.
<robin> raingrove_: =)
<KeiserSuse> reuben: I'll wait a couple of days then
<robin> raingrove_: well I actually did once rm -rf /lib
<robin> raingrove_: that sucks.
<raingrove_> all my settings are gone
<raingrove_> damn
<raingrove_> i think they have to add
<raingrove_> warning message before carrying out anything like that
<Strike4ce> OK I need help. I have kubuntu setup on my laptop dual boot system. Today I rest my wireless security. Before it didnt have any. Well now I cant get online thru kubuntu. When I click on the wireless network icon to make changes it is in admin mode and says to click and then enter password. When I do this nothing happens?
<raingrove_> there was once i converted this rpm to tgz
<raingrove_> then untarred it
<robin> hmm I said that yesterday, but someone mentioned that kubuntu was for grownups.
<raingrove_> and it crated usr/local under my home folder
<raingrove_> created*
<raingrove_> after i got my files
<Strike4ce> hmm I bet its becasue it is running su
<_douglas> Strike4ce: Which version of the os are you running 5.04 hoary, or 5.10 breezy?
<raingrove_> i had to delete usr under my home folder
<raingrove_> but instead i almost did rm -rf /usr instead of rm -rf ~/usr
<Strike4ce> The latest version from the kubuntu website. Put it on 3 or 4 days ago
<robin> Strike4ce: try to run from konsole with kdesu kcontrol
<robin> raingrove_: :)
<_douglas> ok, a new version came out last night
<_douglas> it fixed that problem
<_douglas> or you can change your sourcelist to update to it.
<Strike4ce> Do you mean kuser?
<kkathman> does anyone have the specific URL for upgrading, including the repos list?
<Strike4ce> When it is asking for the pasword is it asking for my WEP password?
<Strike4ce> _douglas how do I change my source list?
<JabberWokky> Strike4ce: How familiar with Linux are you?
<Strike4ce> lol
<Strike4ce> is this a trick question?
<Strike4ce> not very
<reuben> haha
<reuben> strikeforce
<JabberWokky> Strike4ce: No, I was going to point you how to do it on the back end... I don't use the front end, sorry.
<seife> yo
<seife> hi
<seife> why i cant download kubuntu 5.10
<Strike4ce> so help me out
<reuben> because the servers are really overloaded.
<blueyed> seife: the servers are probably too loaded.
<JabberWokky> Strike4ce: Just trying to help.  Sorryif I offended you.
<blueyed> try a mirror.
<libben> Strike4ce: just type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Strike4ce> NO NO
<Strike4ce> I need help no offense taken
<seife> blueyed: where, i dont see any list of mirrors
<Strike4ce> in terminal?
<libben> yes
<blueyed> seife: bittorrent works fine.
<libben> and when it ask for password.
<Strike4ce> ok im on my home computer kubuntu is on my laptop
<reuben> not anymore, it's obscenely slow.
<libben> put in ur userpassowd
<nicholaspaul> hey everyone :) 
<seife> blueyed link me please.
<seife> i cant download ;/
<seife> dunn0 why.
<JabberWokky> Strike4ce: The WEP password thing is a bit complicated in how I set it up... you'd be better off following other people's advice.  :)
<nicholaspaul> i have a couple of problems with ppc kubuntu... control center/admin mode doesnt go anywhere when i type in a password. 
<nicholaspaul> Strike4ce - you having wep problems?
<Strike4ce> jabberwokky you're the only one that has offered
<blueyed> seife: do you have azureus? or another bt client installed?
<Strike4ce> can it be setup fot tkip?
<Strike4ce> for
<seife> Default bittorrent client
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> good morning
<JabberWokky> libben and nicholaspaul have offered help in the past minute.  libben said to enter your user password, and nicholaspaul asked what your problem was.
<ubuntu> how are toy
<nicholaspaul> hey ubuntu
<nicholaspaul> hallo bennifer
<Bennifer> I am trying the ubuntu live cd, and the wireless isnt working
<blueyed> seife: try this http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<nicholaspaul> thx jabberwokky
<nicholaspaul> i'm having probs of my own too... 
<Bennifer> my wireless is atheros
<blueyed> seife: this is for i386: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/5.10/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent
<Bennifer> my wireless is supported in linux though
<JabberWokky> nicholaspaul: If I could help you I would... I'm burning off a backup before installing.  :)  I'm going to try out the PPC live later tonight or tomorrow, though...
<nicholaspaul> oh ok jabberwokky thx - dyou know why it doesnt like any password?
<Bennifer> shouldnt my drives be mounted automatically?
<nicholaspaul> bennifer- if they appear in /etc/fstab they will
<seife> ok thanks
<Bennifer> or do i have to be root to have that happen?
<nicholaspaul> no, bennifer, you dont have to be root
<Bennifer> how to i check that?
<Bennifer> i will install kubuntu if i know i can get my wireless working in it
<nicholaspaul> seems like alot of people are having wifi issues, me inc.  But it works fine with i386 - PPC is the problem
<Bennifer> im on i386
<nicholaspaul> AFAIK, live discs dont always (!) work with wifi
<Bennifer> my friend is a mac user his wireless came on automatically
<Bennifer> ok
<nicholaspaul> dammit.. mine didnt! 
<Bennifer> nick - after install did i work
<nicholaspaul> not yet no.  
<Bennifer> haha aww :(
<Bennifer> what brand?
<nicholaspaul> oh wait.. that other machine isnt k, its actually xubuntu, but i think it should work. 
<Mustafu> Just wondering....is there a way I could get a network activity monitor 'thing' in the KDE systray similar to WinXP?
<nicholaspaul> its an Airport Extreme, bennifer
<libben> hmm
<Bennifer> hmm. i cant rememer the model number of mine
<libben> its out?
<Bennifer> how do i check?
<libben> =)
<nicholaspaul> yes, Mustafu, K/Internet/KWifiManager
<libben> so i just push reload in synaptic and its all good?
<nicholaspaul> look on the box, bennifer ;) ? 
<nicholaspaul> sorry, dunno. 
<libben> and mark all changes and aply ofcourse
<Bennifer> i can go to the web site
<libben> is that teh same as apt-get upgrade && distupgrade?
<Bennifer> under devices where would i find it?
<nicholaspaul> try just typing 'iwconfig', it should show up there. 
<nicholaspaul> (or check your PM tab;) ) 
<Bennifer> whats the key?
<nicholaspaul> key is the one you set for your router, under your router admin. 
<Snoopinator> yop
<Bennifer> lo        no wireless extensions.
<Bennifer> ath0      IEEE 802.11  ESSID:""
<Bennifer>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.417 GHz  Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
<Bennifer>           Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Tx-Power:50 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
<Bennifer>           Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Bennifer>           Power Management:off
<Bennifer>           Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
<Bennifer>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Bennifer>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<Bennifer> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Bennifer> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<Bennifer> sorry
<Bennifer> its all greek to me
<seaLne> run kwifimanager and it should show your wireless network to let you connect
<Snoopinator> hi all .. can anyone tell me what is the default root password ?
<seaLne> !sudo
<ubotu> I guess sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<seaLne> Snoopinator: look at that
<Bennifer> no wireless extensions.
<Bennifer> bash: eth0: command not found
<libben> Snoopinator: no root in ubuntu/kubuntu
<hein> hmm, unsermake doesn't work
<Bennifer> i am running the live version atm
<libben> u type sudo and use ur user passowrd
<Strike4ce> hey bennifer im getting the same problem
<Bennifer> what hardware?
<Strike4ce> wifi
<Bennifer> is it a pc?
<Snoopinator> hmmhm i see i guess the account i've specified during installation has the full rights
<Strike4ce> laptop dell inspiron 8600 has a intel pc 2100 card
<Bennifer> yeh im running a toshiba a70 atheros card
<nicholaspaul> hmm.. i get errors using 'sudo' .. how can i fix that? 
<libben> what do i do to update to the newest?
<Bennifer> no wireless extensions.,.
<Bennifer> did u install kubuntu strike?
<nicholaspaul> orry bennifer.. i'm not sure. 
<nicholaspaul> (s)
<Bennifer> i want to stop using windows but that means i need wireless :(
<Snoopinator> ok thx ppl
<Strike4ce> sudo -s
<nicholaspaul> dont give up, bennifer, all my systems here are wireless. 
<Snoopinator> has someone tested crossover office ?
<Strike4ce> its sudo -s now
<nicholaspaul> huh? i type sudo -s instead of just sudo?
<Bennifer> whats the essid key
<Strike4ce> yes
<nicholaspaul> ooohhh.. i still get 'sudo unable to lookup compname via gethostbyname()
<Bennifer> thats true it found it at ath0 essid nicknet
<Bennifer> then what?
<nicholaspaul> bennifer- essid key is the key you set up in your router admin. you'll need to access the router first
<Strike4ce> type in terminal sudo -s and it will prompt for password
<Bennifer> ESSID:"nicknet"
<nicholaspaul> oh wait - sorry, bennifer, nicknet is the name of MY network. you'l need to enter the name of yours
<Bennifer> what do u mean by network?
<Bennifer> the LAN?
<nicholaspaul> yes
<Strike4ce> is it ath0 oe eth0?
<nicholaspaul> ath0 is the wireless one., eth0 is ethernet
<nicholaspaul> iwconfig ath0 essid bennifernet (or whatever its called!)
<nicholaspaul> under router admin you can set that up 
<Strike4ce> thats the name of the network?
<Bennifer> how can i find the name of my network then?
<nicholaspaul> ath0 is the name of your wireless device
<nicholaspaul> bennifer - what kind of router do you have?
<Bennifer> you think i should just go ahead and install it nowt
<Bennifer> its an atheros
<nicholaspaul> thats the chipset, is it not? is it a netgear, DLink .. ? 
<Bennifer> the router? oops its a linksys
<nicholaspaul> ok - if you go to the linksys site it will show you how to login to your router
<lwells> what is the best way to upgrade to Breezy
<Bennifer> isnt it 192.168.1.1
<Bennifer> why do i have to login to the router?
<nicholaspaul> oh yea, that makes sense, bennifer
<libben> ok. its released how do i go the final step? been with with breezy all time... but what do i do know?
<nicholaspaul> thats how you set up the password (if there is one) and find out what the network is named. 
<Bennifer> theres no passwsord
<nicholaspaul> theres no WEP key?
<Bennifer> no
<Bennifer> its a school
<Bennifer> in the middle of the desert
<nicholaspaul> oh ok.  LOL
<nicholaspaul> Nevada?
<Bennifer> arizona
<nicholaspaul> aah gotcha. 
<nicholaspaul> ok, i'm a little lost, sorry. Theres no wep, but you cant logon ?
<Bennifer> uhhh
<Bennifer> i dont know how to configure the wifi
<Bennifer> on this
<nicholaspaul> gotcha. in Terminal, what does 'iwconfig' tell you?
<felly> hey anyone know what the deal is with katapult? i just dist-upgraded to breezy, it doesn't seem to do anything
<_john> how do i use synaptic in a 5.10 install
<_john> as i cant get FireFox
<libben> just start it?
<eracerbit> felly, was noticing the katapult packege and wondered what it does myself
<libben> and type ur userpassword when prompted for it
<John64> i have tried sudo synaptic
<John64> and it doesnt work at all
<Bennifer> i pasted it earlier
<Bennifer> you want the whole thing? it is big
<John64> sure
<eracerbit> john64, if u are using kubuntu run kynaptic
<John64> should i sudo that?
<eracerbit> yeah
<robin> John64: but you can use synaptic too.
<libben> John64: 
<libben> no
<nicholaspaul> sure , bennifer - put it in the IM tab
<robin> !sudo
<libben> just run kynaptic from start menu
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<robin> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<libben> and type the user password when promted for it
<nicholaspaul> ubotu: thanks!
<ubotu> graag gedaan, nicholaspaul
<Bennifer> i cant reply
<eracerbit> !apt
<ubotu> hmm... apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Bennifer> i havent go ta regiseted nick i have to paste it in the channel nicholaspaul
<nicholaspaul> graag wha? ubotu..
<Bennifer> ath0      IEEE 802.11  ESSID:"nicknet"
<Bennifer>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.417 GHz  Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
<Bennifer>           Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Tx-Power:50 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3
<robin> nicholaspaul: graag gedaan is dutch, for you are welcome :)
<Bennifer>           Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<nicholaspaul> oh ok bennifer 
<Bennifer>           Encryption key:off
<Bennifer>           Power Management:off
<Bennifer>           Link Quality=0/94  Signal level=-95 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
<Bennifer>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<Bennifer>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<robin> nicholaspaul: or no problem :)
<eracerbit> bennifer.. its probably your drivers
<nicholaspaul> thx robin :) my dutch is a little rusty.. !!;)
<robin> nicholaspaul: :)
<eracerbit> i was getting the  FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:F before i had my ndiswrapper configured right
<eracerbit> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is probably a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Bennifer> what do u mean my drivers
<Bennifer> whats wrong with them?
<nicholaspaul> bennifer- drivers are little programs that tell your kernel what your hardware is. 
<yguilloux> benniffer FF:FF:FF:FF:FF is the MAC Broacast address
<Bennifer> the wireless doesnt show up on the side pannel
<John64> how do i use aptget perido
<Bennifer> i know what drivers are, whats wrong with mine?
<John64> i last used Kubuntu in its first release
<nicholaspaul> sorry bennifer.. it could be that they dont work on kubuntu. 
<eracerbit> no it wouldnt be different in k/ubuntu
<robin> Bennifer: ndiswrapper works okay
<felly> anyone used katapult?
<John64> i am giving it a whirl
<Bennifer> what is ndiswrapper?
<eracerbit> bennifer: r u on a notebook or desktop
<nicholaspaul> bennifer - i'm out of my depth.. 
<Bennifer> yes toshiba a70 notebook
<eracerbit> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> well, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wirless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<nicholaspaul> meanwhile.. i just cant get iwconfig to work.  
<Bennifer> keeps saying command not founbd
<robin> felly yes
<Bennifer> but mine is ok
<eracerbit> hmm
<felly> i can't seem to get it to do anything
<felly> alt+space does nothing
<lwells> i have never done a update on linux
<felly> running it from shell prints some stuff out
<felly> thats it
<felly> any ideas?
<robin> felly no, it just works here, don't no how to configure it though.
<Bennifer> i have mandriva installed on this machine, and windows 2003.
<robin> *know
<eracerbit> felly:kcontrol
<lwells> do i just download the iso and then install it?
<Bennifer> i only use windows because the wireless isnt working on mandriva
<eracerbit> see if anything turns up to configure it in kcontrol
<robin> Bennifer have you check google ?
<eracerbit> lwells: are you running an older ubuntu or debian system
<lwells> i am on kubuntu
<nicholaspaul> someone help with me a new ppc kubuntu?
<Bennifer> google for?
<Strike4ce> ubotu kde su doesnt work anymore
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Strike4ce
<eracerbit> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Strike4ce> shouldnt it be kde sudo now?
<lwells> i am on horey
<eracerbit> lwells: go to that url ubotu said
<felly> eracerbit: what should i look for in kcontrol?
<eracerbit> basicly heres what u do
<eracerbit> felly: katapult
<eracerbit> =)
<lwells> i am already downloading the file
<eracerbit> open the file /etc/apt/sources.list as root
<Bennifer> Article: Wireless and touchpad now work on my Toshiba A70 using Fedora Core 3
<eracerbit> search and replace hoary or warty with breezy
<eracerbit> then run apt-get update
<lwells> ok
<eracerbit> then run apt-get dist-upgrade
<eracerbit> all as root
<eracerbit> to be root do sudo -s first
<eracerbit> then u dont have to type sudo every time
<Bennifer> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers/326
* eracerbit reads the article
<lwells> so just replace the word hoary? on the sources.list file?
<eracerbit> bennifer: there is a madwifi package available
<Bennifer> whats madwifi
<eracerbit> lwells: yes, replace it with breezy
<`Nomad> Ok, let me understand this.. In order to seed, I have to download teh original ISo first right^
<`Nomad> ?
<eracerbit> bennifer: its in a package called something like linux-restricted-modules
<eracerbit> do apt-cache saerch madwifi and get the one for your kernel and architecture
<Bennifer> should i install kubuntu then? over top of mandriva 
<Bennifer> i hope it doesnt screw up lilo
<John64> what is the package name fore firefox?
<eracerbit> o shit u r running mandriva
<eracerbit> is mandriva debian based
<`Nomad> eracerbit: Nope!!!
<`Nomad> RPm
<eracerbit> or rpm based
<eracerbit> heheh
<eracerbit> well, id say find the madwifi rpm.. but what r u dong in #ubuntu
<Bennifer> what do u mean
<`Nomad> Would someone consider offering me the Kubuntu ISO CD so that i can seed it?  I already updated my system and don't have teh official release
<`Nomad> It seems very hard to get it from the main website
<marcreichelt> hi
<`Nomad> Ok, I found m,irrors
<Bennifer> i wasnt in kubuntu
<marcreichelt> has anybody already dist-upgraded?
<doowtniop> `Nomad: topic :)
<buz> marcreichelt: from hoary to breezy?
<marcreichelt> buz: yepp
<buz> should work without issues if you follow the guide
<marcreichelt> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php ?
<felly> don't see any mention of katapult in kcontrol eracerbit
<reagleBRKLN> When I inserted my usb disk, it did not appear in media:/ or on the desktop.
<reagleBRKLN>  however, it was automounted, I guess, in /media/usbdisk/ 
<Bennifer> i will install kunbut
<`Nomad> doowtniop:  I,m trying to find an alternative download site
<lwells> How do i know if the update worked??
<marcreichelt> buz, where is the guide?
<eracerbit> nomad.. if you mean the torrent, you will upload  to others the part you have downloaded as you download more
<buz> marcreichelt: cant remember
<`Nomad> Oh, so just download FROM torrent and re-seed
<`Nomad> ok, I thought I should download the ISO and start seeding fresh
<`Nomad> gotcha
<`Nomad> thanks
<doowtniop> :)
<`Nomad> Are the backports not open yet?
<eracerbit> nope
<eracerbit> (nomad)
<`Nomad> ok
<lwells> i did the breezy upgrade, do i need to reboot?
<eracerbit> lwells.. did you do the search replace? ok
<eracerbit> no dont reboot
<lwells> i did
<eracerbit> did you do apt-get update
<lwells> yes
<eracerbit> did you do apt-get dist-upgrade
<marcreichelt> I want to upgrade to breezy, do I have to just type in "apt-get dist-upgrade" as root?
<lwells> oh no not yet,let me do that
<reagleBRKLN> hrmm.. my sound isn't working in KDE?
<eracerbit> marcreichelt: scroll up, was just telling lwells how
<reagleBRKLN> arts is running "/usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -l 3 -f" but just upgraded to breezy
<eracerbit> lwells, it will take a while, might wanna go fix something to eat or something
<lwells> after that, what happens?
<eracerbit> after that, reboot =) actually it may ask you questions as you upgrade
<mpmc> I need some help with the default install of kubuntu. I cant access any webpages..
<lwells> ok
<marcreichelt> hmm, the usb drives don't work in breezy?
<marcreichelt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuBreezyKnownProblems
<lwells> ok i will be back
<Strike1> when kynaptic fetches and receives all files what do i do then?
<Strike1> how do i know if im getting the new release files?
<`Nomad> Woah... I just finally tried Katapult..   Waaaayy kewl!
<mpmc> System Information for    [ mpmc.hn.org ] 
<mpmc> OS/Kernel                 Linux 2.6.12-9-386
<mpmc> CPU Info                  Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz 2412.256 Mhz   4784.12 Bogomips
<mpmc> HD Info                   180GB total storage capacity
<mpmc> Memory                    167.062/1012.35MB
<mpmc> Processes                 94
<mpmc> Uptime                    14 min
<mpmc> oops!
<eracerbit> good luck lwells
<mpmc> sorry guys
<Strike1> anyone?
<libben> what is katapult?
<libben> =)
<Strike1> how do i know if im getting the new release files?
<marcreichelt> eracerbit, how can I upgrade to breezy now? I can't find your discription to lwells :-(
<marcreichelt> I did apt-get update
<eracerbit> hmm hold on
<libben> i did apt-get update and marked all changes... it was only 2 of em
<libben> 670 kb
<libben> and i was updated =)
<libben> have been updating everyday in synaptiv
<libben> so what is katapult really?
<libben> program loaded with alots of other programs settings readed into its mem?
<Riddell> a better alt+F2
<libben> and speeding up the program launch
<_42> ok...installed breezy
<_42> but now i cant apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<eracerbit> last time im doing this =)
<eracerbit> marcreichelt:
<_42> says something about another package referring to it
<_42> and its driving me nuts
<eracerbit>  to be root do sudo -s first
<eracerbit>  then u dont have to type sudo every time
<eracerbit>  open the file /etc/apt/sources.list as root
<eracerbit>  search and replace hoary or warty with breezy
<eracerbit>  then run apt-get update
<eracerbit>  then run apt-get dist-upgrade
<marcreichelt> that's my name...
<eracerbit> thats it
<libben> Riddell: so its nothing special? just a program that has some bookmarks of programs or what?
<marcreichelt> eracerbit, thanks :-)
<eracerbit> np =)
<gdh> Riddell: Did KDE release 3.4.3 especially for Kubuntu or was it just a happy (and last minute) accident?
<Riddell> gdh: it was a tragic accident, releasing so close has broken a few things
<_42> i wish kubuntu wouldnt have started using adept...
<_42> useless
<libben> why isnt adept installed for me?
<libben> i did reload in synaptic and marked all upgradeables
<libben> and aplied it
<libben> have no adept
<gdh> Riddell: I did think it was a bit hasty :/
<bretzel> what's useless with adpet ?? I don't know that app
<gdh> just close your eyes and hope for the best...
<kkathman> Tm_T: are you still here?
<humbolt> how can I find the fastest mirror from my location? does netselect work with ubuntu, or will it configure debian mirrors as mentioned in the package description?
<marcreichelt> wahh, the servers seem to be really slow right now
<eracerbit> bwahahaha
<mpmc> How to add extra repositories for breezy... ? I need mp3 support where can I get them from?
<Strike4ce> where do I find the upgrades?
<kkathman> Tm_T:  are you still here?
<kkathman> oops sorry
<kkathman> accidentally hit the wrong key :)
<kkathman> hehe
<mpmc> ideas?
<crimsun> mpmc: install akode-mpeg
<crimsun> mpmc: you may need gstreamer0.8-mad, too
<Tm_T> kkathman: ?
<crimsun> !tell mpmc about repos
<Strike4ce> Why cant I find the new upgrades?
<mpmc> willl that work for amarok?
<Strike4ce> hello?
<Strike4ce> its fetching. What do I do afterwards?
<kkathman> Tm_T: did you say I should go ahead and do an apt-get kubuntu-desktop, then an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop after my upgrade, even though I have it installed now?
<Tm_T> `Nomad: dunno why, but looks like my katapult is worthless
<Tm_T> kkathman: I meant do all upgrades and to make sure, do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mpmc> I forgot where the respos file is :P
<Tm_T> kkathman: I didn't have that metapackage earlier so there was a few extrapackages I got :)
<kkathman> ok... the only thing Im really worried about is the nvidia things
<kkathman> apparently some people had problems
<Tm_T> kkathman: had, I did
<Tm_T> not anymore
<Tm_T> :)
<kkathman> ok
<bretzel> Off topic: I've installed ( from sources ) a Terminal emul. named YAKUAKE and seems really cool, good looking and with very usefull "[F12]  : toggle hide/show" feature :-)
<Tm_T> bretzel: please don't use colours
<_42> what is that k db browser? kiex or something
<Tm_T> kexi
<_42> right
<Tm_T> ?
<_42> thanks
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> kkathman: dunno if all issues are really fixed
<kkathman> Tm_T: Im about to do the update and upgrade...so I'll either be back soon, or gone for a while :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: =)
<Strike4ce> kkathman do apt-get update
<kkathman> right the update and upgrade...I know
<kkathman> I've done all the pre-upgrade stuff
<Tm_T> kkathman: see? one moment of weakness and kids are on your face!
<Tm_T> ;)
<Strike4ce> you're doing that from terminal right?
<kkathman> haha
<libben> why isnt adept installed for me?
<kkathman> Strike4ce: uh yah...I didnt think you could do it any other way :)
<libben> i did reload in synaptic and marked all upgradeables
<Strike4ce> lol Tm_T the only reason I knew that is cuz i typed in the commans you gave her LMAO
<libben> and aplied it
<kkathman> I dont bother with Synaptic
<Strike4ce> it doesnt work very good
<kkathman> I go straight to the /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<kkathman> be back soon, I hope :)
<_42> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<humbolt> Where can I find a list of ubuntu mirrors that mirror the actual packages not just the release images?
<Tm_T> Strike4ce: ?
<Tm_T> haha
<Strike4ce> where can i look to see if its updated?
<Tm_T> if there's nothing to update, then it's uptodate
<Strike4ce> do i need to restart?
<Strike4ce> how can i load katapult?
<Strike4ce> and the new updater?
<Tm_T> evt
<Strike4ce> evt? is that a command?
<apokryphos> !katapult
<ubotu> it has been said that katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<marsh> hello.
<buz> anyone got a repository that isnt completely hammered?
<apokryphos> buz: ones listed on the wiki
<eracerbit> buz... when u find one let me know
<buz> ch.archive points to archive and that one isnt truly usable ATM
<apokryphos> I assume a lot of them are quite hammered =)
<marsh> can anyone tell me the name of the script to re-install/reset my graphics so I can get a higher resolution?
<apokryphos> marsh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Strike4ce> do i need to restart?
<marsh> thanks apokryphos 
<marsh> appreciated
<Strike4ce> after a upgrade?
<marsh> ;)
<libben> marsh: get the horizontal valuse and vertical ones... and add them in the advance part in that reconfigure step
<libben> then u can max ur resolution
<libben> but u need to check the monitors specs first.. so u know the values
<Strike4ce> after an upgrade and install is it neccesary to reboot?
<apokryphos> Strike4ce: yeah
<Strike4ce> ok i did and I see nothing new
<Strike4ce> no katapult?
<apokryphos> Strike4ce: are you hitting alt+space and it doesn't come up?
<Strike4ce> yep and not coming up
<apokryphos> Strike4ce: is it installed? dpkg -l|grep katapult  ..gives?
<dipnlik> hi all. installed kubuntu on a P3 550MHz, 128MB RAM, and it feels a little slow. can I improve performance without changing the window manager? like using faster themes or configuring things better than the default?
<Strike4ce> apokryphos is that the command I need to run in terminal?
<apokryphos> yes
<buz> wiki is hammered as well :(
<marsh> thanks libben
<Mustafu> Is it relatively easy to install Kubuntu using an alternative FS like Reiser instead of the default ext3, or does it get complicated..?
<Strike4ce> apokryphos its says unknown option -1
<libben> im still wondering why im not having adept after upgraded all packages this night
<Strike4ce> i dont have adept or katapult
<Strike4ce> do you find these in the not installed area of snyaptic?
<Strike4ce> ??????
<nutate> ah, nothing like setting bittorrent to download the live and install cds last night and having them fresh when I get into work (late) today
<Strike4ce> is it possible to go straight to the download website?
<Strike4ce> what command to change source?
<Strike4ce> source list
<cnp_mad30> which lines do i have to change to apt-get update? the one that ends with "main" ?? I tried to
<crimsun> change all hoary instances to breezy
<crimsun> sudo sed -i s/hoary/breezy/ /etc/apt/sources.list
<cnp_mad30> gonna try that, crimsun
<cnp_mad30> unknown option to "s"
<cnp_mad30> [crimsun]  it says unknown uption to s
<mcquaid> hello, i remember there was a good thread in the kubuntu forums on making your own debs, but i can't seem to find it now
<mcquaid> anyone know where that is?
<cnp_mad30> [crimsun]  its working know... i did it allright, it just that it takes some time to connect to the servers. thanks
<Firetech> apt-get dist-upgrade -d only downloads packages, right?
<Strike4ce> can you update from the actual iso image?
<Strike4ce> on cd?
<Strike4ce> why does terminal say: Please use apt-cdrom to make this cd-rom recognized by apt. apt-get update cannot be usd to add new cd-roms
<Strike4ce> ???
<buz> mirror.switch.ch is still fast if anyone needs a repo
<marsh> hey gents - sorry to bother you again... anyone know how to get .wm4 tracks decoded/converted?
<buz> and that machine can take a beating or two ;)
<marsh> anyone
<marsh> ?/?
<marsh> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<Peps> I would like to upgrade to Kubuntu breezy, but think it is best to fix the KDE menu problem first - for some time I am unable to make any changes in it - can someone point to me how to "reset" it?
<IRCMonkey_> as I sit at my PC and wait for my 9 hour torrent file
<slow-motion> re
<Strike4ce> what is the command to install new updates?
<oralcel> sudo apt-get update
<oralcel> then
<oralcel> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IRCMonkey_> I have never used torrent before, is it normal for it to take hours?
<Strike4ce> ok oralcel i did that command and a bunch of stuff filled my screen
<Strike4ce> I was prompted yes on all
<Strike4ce> is that good?
<Strike4ce> lol
<oralcel> mostly it is :)
<Strike4ce> This is going to take alot of getting used to
<oralcel> IRCMonkey_ yep
<IRCMonkey_> thank you
<IRCMonkey_> bummer
<Firetech> Peps: a quick but ugly solution might be to remove ~/.kde
<Strike4ce> its geeting it from ubuntu.com breezy/main thats what I want for the new updates right?
<oralcel> yeah
<Firetech> Peps: it's ugly because it will remove your kde settings...
<Strike4ce> 17 total is that right?
<Strike4ce> im on 3 and I have broadband
<Strike4ce> this might take awhile
<Strike4ce> lol
<Riddell> Firetech: that won't work (XDG menus arn't kept in ~/.kde)
<hein> Riddell: Can the Window menu be brought back without patching?
<Peps> Firetech: maybe I can remove just some selected files? I have lots of settings ...
<Firetech> Riddell: ok, ~/.local too then?
<troy> hey is adept slow today for a reason?
<`Nomad> Man oh man, it's even hard to get the torrent file down
<Strike4ce> is there a specific website that I can refernce for commands in terminal?
<Firetech> Peps: I've never had the problem, so I can't help you anymore...
<gdh> troy: Er, yes it's release day - huge numbers of people downloading ISOs from the dist sites...
<Strike4ce> reference
<Riddell> Firetech: and ~/.config I think
<Riddell> hein: which window menu is that again?
<Peps> Firetech: Thanks!
<hein> Riddell: Konqi
<Riddell> hein: oh, konqueror
<Firetech> Riddell: I don't have that folder afaik.
<mpmc> Hi, How do I allow all programs to use the Audio device at the same time?
<Strike4ce> it says its going to take 7 hrs? wtf?
<Riddell> hein: sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc  && sudo rm -r /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/
<Strike4ce> i hope that changes
<gdh> Strike4ce: Yes, all the sites are completely maxed out - try again tomorrow :)
<Strike4ce> im already at number 4
<mpmc> Any Ideas, People?
<Riddell> hein: (which is ugly due to a bug in konqueror)
<Strike4ce> installing
<gdh> you can always ctrl-c and try again later - it'll pick up where it left off 
<Strike4ce> i'll leave it I have 2 computers here
<Strike4ce> laptop
<Strike4ce> i dont think its going to take that long
<IRCMonkey_> you can make kde look like os x, with a dock feel, eh?
<Strike4ce> is kubuntu better tham microsoft?
<Strike4ce> im on 5 now
<mpmc> I'm new, can someone please answer this, How do I allow all programs to use the Audio device at the same time?
<Firetech> Strike4ce: everything is beter than M$ :P
<hein> Riddell: ah, thanks a lot :)
<Strike4ce> lol
<Strike4ce> for some reason its not recognizing my cdrom. I can do that update later right?
<Firetech> IRCMonkey_: there is KXDocker at kde-apps.org
* Strike4ce is playing *Biggie and Puffy* - Hypnotize
<IRCMonkey_> Firetech: so thats why a lot of the screenshots look like they have a dock?
<Tm_T> Strike4ce: no colours please
<gdh> or dumb scripts.
<Tm_T> gdh: agreed
<gdh> in fact the word 'dumb' is superfluous
<Firetech> IRCMonkey_: yes, it's almost exactly like the osx dock...
<troy> all I wants to do is install lyx... /me waits and waits
<IRCMonkey_> http://www.xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/main.php#flash
<IRCMonkey_> I don't get it, are they using KDE for a desktop environment, instead of os x then?
<IRCMonkey_> I guess I have never quite understood all this.
<IRCMonkey_> I mean they have safari and mail there on the dock
<gdh> IRCMonkey_: they've just stolen the icons.
<Strike4ce> ohh man im sorry thats windows media playing and shows it here
<Strike4ce> is that ok?
<Latino_ubuntu> hi, I'm new in ubuntu. Does ubuntu use debian or they have their on pro
* Strike4ce is playing *Ciara* - One, Two Step- featuring Missy Elliot
<IRCMonkey_> ah
<Strike4ce> im on my home pc
<gdh> Strike4ce: not really. we don't care what you're listening to. :)
<Strike4ce> well the colors
<Strike4ce> i dont know how to turn it off
<gdh> delete c:\program files\mirc , download mirc and install again? :)
<Strike4ce> lol yea right
* Strike4ce is playing *Kanye West* - Gold Digger (Feat. Jamie Foxx)
<troy> man that 'now playing' spam is annoying
<troy> we should make those plugins illegal :P
<Tm_T> Strike4ce: please stop
<Tm_T> Strike4ce: you're only harming yourself
<gdh> Strike4ce: Choice: Use a different media player (winamp?) , remove the plugin, or leave the channel.  :)
<Strike4ce> sorry I shut it off
<_42> what was that k db browser program again?
<_42> i keep forgetting the spelling heh
<_42> kixe?
<gdh> kexi
<gdh> No, it doesn't read .MDB files :)
<_42> huh
<_42> i wanted to use something besides tora to connect oracle heh
<gdh> An app that reads/writes MS Access files seems to  be the most popular request for any 'desktop database' app :)
<_42> new to kubuntu/debian, but definately not new to linux he
<_42> hehh
<troy> Latino_ubuntu: it is heavily based on debian, but still different
<Latino_ubuntu> troy: so can I use any deb?
<troy> Latino_ubuntu: assuming the dependancies are met, yes
<troy> Latino_ubuntu: you can even use rpms in some cases by converting them with alien
<Latino_ubuntu> I see
<troy> Latino_ubuntu: I had to do that for some printer drivers - came only in rpm form, works fine
<Latino_ubuntu> troy: does ubuntu come with radeon drivers?
<troy> Latino_ubuntu: it has prebuilt packages for them, yes - you'll have to install them yourself though
<troy> Latino_ubuntu: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Latino_ubuntu> can I use kano's scripts?
* troy shrugs
<Latino_ubuntu> lol
<troy> Latino_ubuntu: after apt, I just replaced 'ati' with 'fglrx' in my xorg.conf and restarted X -- works for me
<Latino_ubuntu> troy:I'll try kanotix's script right now. I'll let you know
<Latino_ubuntu> hmm. klik doesn't work well with ubuntu :(
<_42> yeah
<_42> klik owns
<_42> adept is pathetic in IMO
<gelberg> just upgraded to breezy - kaffeine now won't play dvds, says "no decoders found to handle stream, might need to install corresponding plugins". do have libdvdcss2 installed.
<gdh> _42: adept is a nice and simple piece of work... compare it with Kynaptic.. :)
<troy> Latino_ubuntu: I've heard of people having success with klik on hoary, but not breezy -- the packages it gets are the wrong compiler/libc/somesuch-nonsense
<Latino_ubuntu> ohh. I see. because the gcc transition?
<gelberg> i have just tried changing marillat source to etch. hoary needed sarge marillat
<bkudria> i am trying to install kdebase-dev, but it needs a some packages (kate, kicker) to be excatl 4.3.0, while i am running 4.3.1...what do i do?
<jsubl2> where is the torrent
<motyR> gelberg: could u please post the brezzy marillat source?
<bkudria> alternativly, how to i upgrade to breezy?
<gelberg> motyR, eh? i'm using the etch source. marillat has ubuntu sources as well as straight debian sources?
<gelberg> another thing. anyone find that closing kaffeine leaves a running process behind? i haven't used kde for years - installed this box for my parents. sad to see this type of thing still happens.  and konqeror crashes etc
<motyR> gelberg: yea, could u please post the source for the source.list, i havent tried any of the deb repositories
<Torch^> sorry  where can  i  find  a  package  list of the  ubuntu  DVD   i'm  interested about  kstars  thanks 
<gelberg> motyR, deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ etch main.  sarge main worked well with hoary.  didn't work in breezy, trying etch.
<rysiek> nope
<rysiek> etch doesn't work
<motyR> gelberg: ok , 10x alot :)
<rysiek> hi there btw :)
<gelberg> motyR, i spend lots of time in #debian telling ubuntu users to not fuck up their systems with debian repos, so i guess i should tell you to be careful, and hope you  know what you're doing etc :)
<rysiek> gelberg, about kaffeine
<rysiek> i don't get it - I've been using Mdk for 2 years
<motyR> gelberg: yea i just need those to find some extra packages, not for a full upgrade
<rysiek> and there Kaffeine worked ok:
<rysiek> no processes left after shutdown
<gelberg> rysiek, hmm. do you get that problem in (k)ubuntu?
<rysiek> here (here = breezy & hoary) it's there
<rysiek> aye
<rysiek> as I said
<rysiek> no prob under Mandrake/Mandriva
<rysiek> under Kubuntu - the process is left behind
<gelberg> rysiek, *nod*.  i thought this shit was meant to be user-friendly - should have installed plain debian on my parents' machine.  <running very fast>
<rysiek> well...
<gelberg> time to find out where one files bugs, i guess
<rysiek> this "shit" *IS* user-friendly
<rysiek> avary "shit" has it's bugs
<rysiek> *every
<Latino_ubuntu> troy: I can't apt-get install. do I have to use unionfs?
<rysiek> you can always write a script
<rysiek> like: kaffeine; killall kaffeine"
<rysiek> but that is *very* unneat :)
<rysiek> obviously
<gelberg> rysiek, where i come from, that's a _massive_ bodge. do you also see the konqi crash from time to time?
<mpmc> It's not a bug, Its an advanced feature, unexpected :P
<mpmc> lol
<rysiek> i didn't have the time to test it :)
<jay> hi
<rysiek> I've been using Hoary for like a week
<rysiek> and breezy for 2 hours :)
<rysiek> so no, I haven't
<rysiek> but I suppose I will... :/
<rysiek> i seem to have a strange issue in menus
<jay> anyone succeeded in getting a USB memory card reader to work on breezy so that in the media view of konqueror the cards are displayed as removable media and not as harddiscs ?
<gelberg> rysiek, ok. what about the dvd "not playing" thang? seen that?
<rysiek> haven't tried
<rysiek> but...
<rysiek> gimme a sec
<Duder29> Im trying to install kubuntu for the first time and when it boots up the cd it gives me errors like... "FATAL EXCEPTION, Kernal Panic, Unable to handle Kernal" and it then freezes. What is goin on? :(
<gelberg> Duder29, did you md5sum your iso?
<Latino_ubuntu> Duder29: Your doing the same error I'm doing (Using ubuntu)
<gelberg> rysiek, it's not hard to replicate. just whack the disk in, click "open dvd" in kaffeine, and then stare blankly at the screen as the error appears :)
<Duder29> uhh md5sum? I dont know what that is
<mpmc> LOL
<gelberg> Duder29, makes sense
<Juerd> Make that unblue please
<rysiek> yeah, gelberg, have you been to:
<rysiek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mpmc> lol
<Duder29> what do I have to do gelberg?
<Latino_ubuntu> duder: did you use a torrent or a mirror?
<rysiek> there's something about it I think
<Juerd> Get rid of the color, please
<Duder29> mirror
<mpmc> lol
<gelberg> rysiek, sure have. i got the libdvdcss from marillat. worked great in hoary
<Latino_ubuntu> duder29: then you need to do md5sum
<Juerd> mpmc: I am asking YOU.
<rysiek> hmmm
<Juerd> mpmc: If you are unable to participate in a normal way, please leave the channel.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> mpmc: You really need to expand your vocabulary
<Duder29> Latino_ubuntu I have never heard of md5sum
<gelberg> Duder29, man md5sum. then make sure it's correct as per the download site
<rysiek> I haven't got a DVD near at hand right now
<Strike4ce> what ate the advantages of using kubuntu?
<mcquaid> anyone try to comile a kde app yet in breezy? i've compiled a few without issue in hoary but now i'm getting:
<Strike4ce> compared to IE
<Latino_ubuntu> duder29: $md5sum kubunto_whatever_else_the_name_is.iso
<gelberg> Strike4ce, it has kde by default making it less poncy :)
<mcquaid> onfigure: error: Set $QTDIR to the Qt directory, eg. /usr/lib/qt3
<Juerd> Strike4ce: That's a rather filosophical question
<rysiek> comparing Kubuntu to IE
<mcquaid> i have all the dev, libs installed
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Strike4ce: IE is a program, Kubuntu is an operating system
<Strike4ce> what about spyware and popups?
<rysiek> is like comparing, what's better:
<rysiek> a car or an egg
<rysiek> man, those are completely different categories! :)
<Duder29> man I have no clue what that means Latino_ubuntu
<Strike4ce> im just asking im not an expert computer user
<gelberg> don't you guys have a bot, on #debian, we have a bot to instantly laugh at such questions :)
<Duder29> :(
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yeah, eggs clearly have better aerodynamics
<rysiek> agreed
<rysiek> :)
<gelberg> Duder29, do you know what man md5sum means?
<Duder29> no I dont
<Duder29> never heard of it
<gelberg> Duder29, do you know what man means?
<rysiek> Strike*: Kubuntu is an Operating System - like WinDoze
<Latino_ubuntu> Duder.do you know what a terminal is?
<mcquaid> gelberg, man is a command for manuals
<Duder29> what man means?
<Latino_ubuntu> manual
<Duder29> no I dont
<rysiek> IE is an internet browser - a program, like Firefox
<mcquaid> like try man cp for example
<Duder29> I think I know what the terminal is
<gelberg> mcquaid, thanks, but Duder29 needs to know that
<Strike4ce> you shouldnt mess with people that might turnout to be fulltime users of kubunta
<rysiek> i'm not messing
<Latino_ubuntu> duder: hold on, I'll give you the command
<rysiek> i'm explaining
<Strike4ce> its very discouraging. Im only asking
<mcquaid> and md5sum is a checksum that can be generated to verify files
<rysiek> ok, sorry for that
<rysiek> trying again
<Duder29> Latino_ubuntu I am running windows XP right now so I dont have a terminal
<kevman> Hello, I just installed Breezy from scratch.
<mcquaid> i can't seem to compile any kde apps in breezy
<gelberg> Strike4ce, this is very interesting for me. if it's any consolation, you get handled with kid gloves here compared to some #channels
<rysiek> Strike* do you know the difference between an operating system and a program?
<kevman> But it won't take my user name and password to logon. Can I reset them?
<Latino_ubuntu> duder:do you have your iso in your windows partition?
<Duder29> yes
<Latino_ubuntu> k. hold on
<Duder29> ok
<gelberg> kevman, sure. boot in single user mode. become root. passwd <username>
<Strike4ce> i like kubuntu and i only have one problem and that one problem is making me keep microsoft
<rysiek> and that is?..
<Strike4ce> otherwise I would get rid of it
<Juerd> Strike4ce: You should compare Kubuntu to Windows, not to IE. IE is only part of Windows, as Konqueror is part of Kubuntu.
<rysiek> aye... and the problem is?
<Strike4ce> www.bnsf.com/emu look at the system requirements
<Latino_ubuntu> ahh, ubuntu's font real sucks
<kevman> I don't recall it asking for a root password :/
<Juerd> Latino_ubuntu: You can install the msttcorefonts package from universe to get Microsoft's fonts. 
<Juerd> MS is bad, but their fonts are not
<Tm_T> Juerd: disagree
<rysiek> Strike*
<Strike4ce> i have to have microsoft virtual machine to access that emulator and java sun does'nt work
<rysiek> # Netscape 4.5+ Series
<rysiek> # Netscape 7.0+ with JRE 1.4.
<Latino_ubuntu> juerd: how do I do it? apt-get install msttcorefonts?
<Strike4ce> I need that emulator for work purposes
<Juerd> kevman: You can execute a single command as root using "sudo command", i.e. "sudo cat /etc/shadow"
<rysiek> wait
<Juerd> kevman: It will then ask you for your own password.
<gelberg> Strike4ce, take a look at qemu. not sure if it's in ubuntu. it's in debian for sure
<Juerd> Latino_ubuntu: Yes. But you have to have universe enabled.
<rysiek> Strike
<Strike4ce> i like kubuntu
<kevman> But it doesn't seem to be accepting my password.
<Strike4ce> yes
<rysiek> Netskape 4,5+ means
<Latino_ubuntu> and what's universe enabled?
<rysiek> "install Firefox and you're OK" :)
<Strike4ce> nope firefox wont run the page already tried it
<Duder29> Latino_ubuntu any luck?
<rysiek> errr...
<Strike4ce> yea
<Juerd> kevman: How many users does your system have? Only the one you created during installation will have administrative rights, unless you give others those rights too.
<rysiek> have you installed the Java plugin?
<Latino_ubuntu> duder: still looking for the md5sum command for win
<Strike4ce> ticks me off cuz i really like firefox
<kevman> One.
<kevman> Like I said, its a brand new install.
<Latino_ubuntu> ahh, no mc
<Strike4ce> yes it used to use java sun but they changed to MVM
<rysiek> damn
<Juerd> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<rysiek> well, I can't help you then :/
<Juerd> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Juerd> Latino_ubuntu: Have a look at the first and third link.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Does Breezy have amaroK 1.3?
<BlankB> Strike4ce: Have you tried the app in firefox under kubuntu?
<Tm_T> Rogue_Jedi_X: sure
<Tm_T> 1.3.1
<Juerd> kevman: Before executing the sudo command, type in your password on the normal command prompt
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Tm_T: Sweet
<Latino_ubuntu> it has kde 1.3.1 and KDE 3.4.3
<Juerd> kevman: Verify that it is what you need it to be
<rysiek> ok, guys, hope it's an easy question:
<doowtniop> Tm_T: are you syre?
<doowtniop> * sure
<Latino_ubuntu> it has amarok 1.3.1 and KDE 3.4.3 *
<rysiek> I've got a funny issue with menus
<Tm_T> doowtniop: oh yes
<kevman> Normal command prompt? 
<rysiek> I've got dark colour scheme
<Juerd> kevman: Yes, where you type the sudo thing
<rysiek> + Baghira installed
<Strike4ce> BlankB java will not work only microsoft virtual macine
<Juerd> kevman: There you can see if your keyboard is configured correctly, if you type the password :)
<rysiek> the "Selected Background" is more or less maroon
<Juerd> kevman: This is just a check, not a command.
<doowtniop> hrm
<kevman> It was configured...
<Tm_T> doowtniop: and, http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/119-You-want-to-bash-someone.html
<rysiek> BUT in all the menus the selected line is all black
<rysiek> any ideas? :)
<rysiek> btw, i think i liked better the old Control Centre :/
<BlankB> Strike4ce: under the requirements it says Netscape 7.0+ with JRE 1.4.x that should work with firefox.
<kevman> I'll be back.
<doowtniop> Tm_T: ahh...yes, that's what I was thinking about :)
<_42> ok
<_42> i apt-gett'ed koffice, how do i make it so that KDE picks up the program?
<Tm_T> Strike4ce: and, I think Konqueror can be equiv and much more to netscape7
<_42> as in, installs the panel icons etc
<Strike4ce> heh heh im talking to support now
<rysiek> :)
<Strike4ce> he is checking to see for debian linux
<Duder29> latino did u get that pm?
<rysiek> nobody seems to have any ideas how to fix that, apparently :/
<Strike4ce> BlankB trust me it doesnt work with irefox I already tried it
<Strike4ce> firefox
<BlankB> Strike4ce: what happens when you try it.?
<Strike4ce> firefox doesnt use microsoft virtual machine it uses java
* BlankB thinks irefox is a good name for it.
<Strike4ce> the emulator will not open
<Strike4ce> im talking to a techie now he put me on hold
<rysiek> ok, menyu problem beats this group, let's try something else ;)
<BlankB> do you get any error messages.? What Im getting at is...is the jre installed on the machine with firefox?
<rysiek> win32codecs
<Strike4ce> I get nothing it will not load the page.
<rysiek> I have done, what TFM says
<Duder29> should I just re download maybe from a torrent this time? will it fix my problem?
<Strike4ce> it doesnt use jre
<rysiek> added the line to sources.list
<rysiek> updated
<Strike4ce> only microsoft virtual macine
<rysiek> and tried to install win32codecs
<latino> Duder29: when you burn the cd, did you burn it at 4x?
<orugo> hello!!
<rysiek> apt asked if I really want to install a package that cannot be verified (?!)
<orugo> latino! hablas espaol?
<rysiek> hi
<latino> si, pq?
<orugo> jaja
<orugo> yo tambien
<orugo> soy de argentina
<latino> cool
<latino> que ondas che
<Duder29> latino no I burned it at 32X
<rysiek> fajnie, zescie sie dogadali chlopcy
<latino> Duder: burn it again but this time at 4x. trust me
<rysiek> ale myslalem, ze to angielski kanal :P
<Duder29> ok, I will try that right now
<rysiek> Duder: and d/l it not thru torrent
<rysiek> but directly thry ftp/http
<Strike4ce> Just finished talking to the tech and he said the emulator will not work with Firefox or kubuntu
<rysiek> i love those guys in tech supports
<latino>  Duder29: http://www.etree.org/cgi-bin/counter.cgi/software/md5sum.exe
<Strike4ce> no biggie
<Duder29> rysiek I downloaded it straight from the website
<Strike4ce> I have a dual boot laptop
<rysiek> ok
<latino> de q parte de arg, sos?
<orugo> bsas!
<orugo> vos tb sos de arg?
<Strike4ce> he said I could probably run windows inside of linux and get the emulator to run
<orugo> hey i have SOUND problems :(
<rysiek> gtg guys
<latino> no, pero los arg y salvadorenos hablamos de vos
<Strike4ce> what programs will do that?
<BlankB> Strike4ce not to keep pressing the point but their website says it will work with jre 1.4.x
<orugo> no lo sabia!
<rysiek> cu later
<gelberg> latino, why would you say trust me when there's no reason for him to? don't you thnk he should md5sum the iso first?
<latino> simon
<Strike4ce> yes, but the tech sys it will not work with jre
<Strike4ce> i guess they need to update
<Strike4ce> the site?
<Duder29> latino, how do I use this md5sum?
<latino> duder29: do you know the command line?
<Strike4ce> only compatible with microsoft virtual machine
<Strike4ce> after using kubuntu microsoft bores me
<Duder29> yes
<latino> k. go to the command line. go to the directory where the iso is
<orugo> hey
<Strike4ce> im at get: 176
<Strike4ce> WOOHOO
<orugo> my sound doesnt works
<orugo> what should i do?
<latino> and type md5sum whatever_the_file_is_called.iso
<Duder29> ok cool
<Duder29> thanks
<willie> why does kubuntu ask for a CD to be inserted when I apt-get install  build-essential g++ ?
<orugo> when i installed mandrake i worked automatically
<willie> I need these to recompile a kernel - maybe then I can get 3D to work 
<latino> it will give you a weird hexadecimal number
<orugo> cause most of the files are in the cd
<orugo> not all from internet
<latino> duder: it will take a while
<willie> there is no mention of a CD in sources
<Strike4ce> What programs will run windows inside linux?
<trs4ece> Trying to use Gaim instead of Kopete but it refuses to play any sounds.  Any idea why?
<Strike4ce> you may not have gotten all the updates
<orugo> no but maybe the atp can install the files from cd (if they are there) and then from internet
<willie> just done a apt-get update
<latino> duder: is kubuntu or ubuntu?
<latino> oh, is the install or the live cd?
<Strike4ce> well scroll up and read it closely cuz it might list the problem that it couldnt get the files at this time
<orugo> hey
<Duder29> kubuntu install
<orugo> i need help with sound plz :(
<latino> does anyone know the md5sum of the kubuntu install?
<BlankB> strike4ce: There are a couple emulators for x86. Lemme look up what they are called. Just a sec.
<trs4ece> Is GAIM supported on Kubuntu?
<Strike4ce> i think one is crossover and the other wine
<Strike4ce> wine is not a emulator though
<Duder29> latino I got a big long number
<jo_> hullo
<Duder29> what am I looking for?
<latino> you need to compare that number with the official number. I'm looking it right now, hold on
<jo_> little question, im currently running kubuntu hoary on an old ppc
<jo_> if i want to update with apt
<jo_> do i have to change my repositories to a special ppc dir
<jo_> or the ones on the wiki upgrade help will do?
<Duder29> k thanks man
<frank23> jo_: no, just change to breezy
<BlankB> strike4ce: did you get those /msg 's I sent you?
<jo_> say kk thx
<frank23> jo_: apt will know it has to use ppc
<jo_> sweet thx
<latino> I'm trying to open http://82.211.81.152/kubuntu/5.10/MD5SUMS but it's taking a while
<jo_> how do i talk to someone on irc like u just did
<latino> 1dae9ca81cf3eb1dbe7966f39a39daf3
<jo_> kk nm got it
<latino> that's the number is it equal than yours?
<frank23> jo_: write the name before
<mpmc> Hi, where are the nvidia drtivers?
<Duder29> yes thats the same number :)
<Tm_T> mpmc: aah no more colours!
<Tm_T> =)
<latino> k. that means you iso is correct
<mpmc> where are the nvidia numbers?
<jo_> kk thx for the help
<jo_> peace
<latino> now burn again the cd but at 4x
<frank23> mpmc: you can install them with adept
<Duder29> ok I will try that latino
<latino> k, I gotta go. good luck
<Duder29> thanks again
<Duder29> take care
<mzelem> hi, could someone tell me were the xconfig file is in kubuntu, and if there is a graphical x-configurator?\
<mpmc> erm.. how do I search with adept?
<mpmc> lol, sorry for the noobie questions
<mzelem> mpmc: doesn't adept have a search box at the top?
<frank23> mpmc: the quick filter is the search
<Strike4ce> what is python 2.4?
<mpmc> ohhh
<mpmc> lol
<mpmc> duh...
<mzelem> Strike4ce: Python is a scripting language...
<Kano> hi, ist koffice 1.4.2 in kubuntu?
<Strike4ce> ok
<frank23> Kano: no, 1.4.1 is
<Strike4ce> If im running my updates thru terminal shouldnt I be able to see the download of adept?
<Latino_ubuntu> lol, look whos here
<frank23> Strike4ce: I don't understand
<mzelem> so can someone tell me where the x configuration file is in kubuntu?
<frank23> mzelem: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mzelem> oh... ok, thanks
<Strike4ce> well im installing the new updates now and its scrolling right in front of me
<god-zero> anyone else seeding kubuntu? I'm only pushing, say, 64KB/s
<gelberg> found my dvd playing problem. the upgrade installed kaffeine/gstreamer interface. had to reset the engine in kaffeine menu. all is hunky-dory :)
<frank23> Strike4ce: umm, yeah you should see adept as it is in kubuntu
<Strike4ce> 12.7mb installed lol
<Strike4ce> only about 647mb to go
<Jojeta> hi! I'm using kubuntu 5.04 and I want to upgrade to 5.10. I search the website and I found this only: "Users of Kubuntu 5.04 (Hoary) can upgrade to Breezy by editing /etc/apt/sources.list and running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.". What's the meaning of "editing /etc/apt/sources.list"?
<frank23> gelberg: yeah, I don't know why they switched to gstreamer for kaffeine, I just switched it back
<Strike4ce> i mean 637mb to go LMAO
<Kano> well i hope to get 1.4.2 in kanotix then...
<Kano> bye
<Strike4ce> Jojeta open up terminal and use those commands
<Strike4ce> konsole(terminal)
<frank23> Jojeta: you have to open /etc/apt/sources.list and change hoary to breezy ini it
<god-zero> I hit 144KB/s peak, but 32-64Kb/s typical. I'm using ktorrent BTW.
<Strike4ce> oh yeah
<Jojeta> frank23, every hoary to breezy?
<ubuntu> hello
<mzelem> does kubuntu have a x configurator gui?
<frank23> Jojeta: in sources.list, yes
<Strike4ce> there is acommand that does it
<Jojeta> frank23, even if my sources are not the US sources?
<god-zero> mzelem: huh? please give more info
<gelberg> frank23, aha. don't know if you were around when i mentioned the issue before.  :)  any idea why my full-screen dvd playback is not filling the screen anymore (massive black border)
<DoctorMO> I'm booted up on Kubuntu 5.04, whats the quickest way to install it?
<frank23> Jojeta: yes all the different mirrors have breezy on them
<mzelem> ok, really I'm just trying to figure out how to make my wheel work on my Blue tooth mouse
<mpmc> How do I change the item single click into a double click.. I get confused when using windows..
<Jojeta> thank you!
<DoctorMO> mzelem: you need to map your z axis
<Jojeta> good bye!
<frank23> DoctorMO: did you boot with the live CD?
<Strike4ce> here sudo sed -i s/hoary/brezy/ /etc/apt/sources.list
<DoctorMO> frank23: yep
<Ayiden> Hi I was wondering does the new kubuntu come with the kernel sources?
<frank23> DoctorMO: you need the install cd to install
<mzelem> like this? Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<DoctorMO> mpmc: you mean the icons?
<DoctorMO> frank23: take awhile to download, any other options?
<Strike4ce> jojeta use that comman
<god-zero> Ayiden: not on cd, gotta d/l it
<frank23> mpmc: I did that once before.... I will try to find how
<DoctorMO> mzelem: yes like that
<Ayiden> okay
<Ayiden> where do you get them? 
<mpmc> I mean on like folders etc...
<mzelem> well, thats working for my ps2 mouse, but how do I get it to work for my bluetooth mouse?
<Strike4ce> where can i get a list of basic commands for kubuntu or just linux commands?
<DoctorMO> mzelem: it's the same way but you need to make sure they are the right buttons and you need to make sure the bluetooth mouse is defined correctly
<_42> i did apt-get install koffice, which was okay
<_42> except i dont know how to get kexi into it...
<gelberg> Strike4ce, get a book. there is a debian flashcard somewhere, i think
<Strike4ce> lol
<mzelem> DoctorMO: ok, well, it looks like there really is only 1 mouse defined...
<Strike4ce> flashcards?
<gelberg> Strike4ce, reference card type-thing
<Strike4ce> i stopped using them in the 3rd grade
<DoctorMO> mzelem: as a test cat the dev node and see if the scroll wheel produces output
<gelberg> Strike4ce, http://people.debian.org/~debacle/refcard/
<mpmc> Whats a good GUI for php on linux.. ? I like screem anything, like it for KDE?
<mzelem> DoctorMO:  already tried that, doesn't work....
<chavo> mpmc, try quanta
<Strike4ce> I quit school in the thrid grade cuz of recess!! I dont F*cking PLAY!
<djib> hey
<djib> I just installed kubuntu
<mpmc> chavo: don't like it
<djib> I was wondering about the apt/source.list file
<god-zero> Ayiden: synaptic/kynaptic/adept...kerenel-source-??
<djib> can I use my old one (from 5.04) just replacing hoary by breezy ?
<Strike4ce> damn a long as this install of updates is taking I could have just uninstalled kubunta burn a disc and reinstalled in the time its taking
<DoctorMO> mzelem: then it looks like it's a bluetooth problem
<Torch^> sorry  can  anybody  tell  me  if  kstars  is included  on  the   kubuntu  live DVD (PPC)? thx  
<DoctorMO> what do I do if I only have a liveCD an internet connection and no way to burn anything?
<gelberg> Strike4ce, why don't you sit back and reflect on the power of apt
<mzelem> DoctorMO: ok thanks for the help, Do I have to define the different mice seperately?
<Strike4ce> gelberg im just playing but yea I will look it over
<DoctorMO> mzelem: it's always a good idea
<god-zero> holly cra& !! this irc channel went wild
<Strike4ce> I need that book caled debian linux for dummies
<mpmc> I wish screem would work & look great on KDE
<gelberg> Strike4ce, no, you need the book "the debian system" by martin krafft
<mzelem> DoctorMO: ok, but I'm not much good with the xorg.conf file... 
<DoctorMO> mzelem: create a new deffintion but with a different id
<Strike4ce> was that a compliment? You upgrade me from the dummy version
<mpmc> #join bot2k3
<mpmc> oops...
<mpmc> wong window
<MEtaLpREs> is there an easy way to repartition a drive that already has kubuntu installed on it so that i can dual boot xp without killing the kubuntu install?
<gelberg> Strike4ce, nah, just telling you to read something worth reading :)
<gelberg> !tell MEtaLpREs about parted
<Strike4ce> I know just bored here trying to spur discussion
<gelberg> oops
<gelberg> MEtaLpREs, check out gnu parted
<MEtaLpREs> i so dont want xp on here, but i really want to play some of the newer games that dont have linux ports
<mzelem> DoctorMO: what do I put under Protocol for bluetooth?
<gelberg> MEtaLpREs, also, make sure to backup your mbr as windows will overwrite it on install.  p.s. get a gamecube instead
<MEtaLpREs> is there any HOWTO's on how to do it so i can repartition the drive and update grub?
<Strike4ce> gelberg I will I like this
<gelberg> ubotu, parted is a GNU program for creating, destroying, resizing, checking and copying partitions.  http://www.gnu.org/software/parted/parted.html
<ubotu> okay, gelberg
<MEtaLpREs> i dont like console gaming, im a big fan of the mouse and keyboard
<gelberg> Strike4ce, ?
<Jojeta> hi! I'm trying to upgrade. I have changed all hoary to breezy in sources.list, but "apt-get update" says: "Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.167 80] " about every source
<Strike4ce> im going to read what you said and i am impressed with kubuntu
<Strike4ce> gelberg
<Chousuke> Jojeta: Stress on servers I guess.
<DoctorMO> mzelem: I do not know, I've never had a bluetooth mouse
<Chousuke> Try again later.
<mzelem> DoctorMO: ok, thanks a lot for the help
<Chousuke> Almost every ubuntu user in the world is tryin to upgrade now :P
<gelberg> MEtaLpREs, there are a million howtos out there. make sure to read a good one.  first thing is to shrink your partition with parted. create a boot floppy or something else to get into your linux system.  perhaps have a knoppix cd ready. great for this stuff.  then install windows. then boot knoppix and reinstall grub.  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to be able to choose windows boot if grub doesn't find it automatically.
<Jojeta> Chousuke, ok... thanks
<gelberg> Strike4ce, good. so am i, despite being a debian afficionado. if you're new to linux, i'd say you'll love it
<Strike4ce> here jojeta sudo sed -i s/hoary/brezy/ /etc/apt/sources.list
<MEtaLpREs> i have a ubuntu live cd, can i use that so i dont have to grab knoppix?
<Strike4ce> thast the command to change from hoary to breezy right?
<gelberg> MEtaLpREs, yeah. i find knoppix boots quicker.  :)
<gelberg> MEtaLpREs, just boot it, mount your linux partition if the live cd doesn't do so, chroot /mountpoint, then you'll be in your linux system and can reinstall grub
<jsubl2> the torrent speed is pretty good
<Duder29> damn it! I re burned at 4x and Im still getting a Kernal error when booting up the install cd :(
<othernoob> which keyboard layout could be used for a generic 105 keys+15multimedia keys keyboard?
<Kay> hi all
<bazan> i'm upgrading to breezy
<jsubl2> Duder29: what kinda pc/laptop
<Strike4ce> my updates are coming from the breezy archive thats what I want right?
<jsubl2> yep
#kubuntu 2005-10-19
<Duder29> pc
<jsubl2> no release party in dallas :(
<jsubl2> Duder29: you could try one of the boot options like apic=no  what is your mobo and disks
<mpmc> is there a service manager in kubuntu?
<Strike4ce> basically this new update is is installing the whole os?
<jsubl2> damn the torrents are really hot >400kb
<orugo> hey
<Strike4ce> whats the fastest way for me to get the updates?
<orugo> i need help with SOUND in kubuntu
<orugo> i mean
<Mars> Hi i have  a problem. I had win deco crystalGL and everything was warking good. But i restarted my pc amd there is an error of that deco, that shows message that i dont have openGL. How can i repair it?
<orugo> i play a mp3 file
<orugo> and it doesnt work
<jsubl2> Strike4ce: have you already changed your sources to point to breezy
<Strike4ce> yep
<Sgep> Should I comment out 
<Sgep> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342
<Sgep> Err
<frank23> Sgep: yes that one is useless with breezy
<Sgep> What exactly needs to be changed?
<Strike4ce> sudo sed -i s/hoary/breezy/ /etc/apt/sources.list RIGHT???
<jsubl2> orugo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mpmc> Is there a service manager in Kubuntu?
<Strike4ce> jsubl2 thats the right command to change it correct?
<jsubl2> Strike4ce: i am a little weak with sed.. but yeah maybe
<Strike4ce> he sed she sed
<mpmc> LOL
<jsubl2> Strike4ce: i generally do it by hand
<Sgep> Just change it and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<Strike4ce> why the ll is it taking so long lol
<Strike4ce> hell
<jsubl2> apt-get update first
<orugo> restricted formats?
<jsubl2> Strike4ce: usa or europe
<Sgep> Do I do apt-get update before or after changing sources.list ?
<Strike4ce> well all my updates are coming from ubuntu.com/breezy/main so I guess thats right?
<Strike4ce> USA
<Sgep> and do I keep 'deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted' ?
<frank23> Sgep: after
<jsubl2> Strike4ce: with everyone downloading the server are really slow.. might be faster to use the torrent and get the cd
<frank23> Sgep: change it to breezy-updates
<Strike4ce> how do you go about doing this?
<Strike4ce> im at the 309th file now
<Strike4ce> lol
<Strike4ce> howmany files are there?
<jsubl2> yeah it will be slow... always on release day
<mpmc> IS there a GUI Service manager??
<jsubl2> I am getting >400kb/sec on the torrents
<Duder29> jsubl2 my mb is a ELiteGroup
* BlankB wonders why apt-get cant work more like a torrent.
<jsubl2> Duder29: don't ring a bell.. i would try a boot option the cd has info on how to use those maybe the apic=no. 
<Duder29> could it maybe be my hard drive? its still formated form a earlier time with other files
<Strike4ce> jsubl2 im getting18.3kb and im broadband LMAO
<Strike4ce> downloading thru apt get
<jsubl2> Strike4ce: yeah i upgraded a couple of files and it was only about that.  damn torrent is fast tho.  I am going to leave mine up for a couple of days
<Sgep> "Starting with Breezy (Ubuntu 5.10), K3B does not come with MP3 decoding support out of the box"
<jsubl2> i am on breezy anyway
<Sgep> I'm downgrade K3B?
<frank23> Strike4ce: I upgraded a few days ago:  I probably got 300kb/s on average from the canadian mirrors
<Sgep> Err http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release.gpg
<Sgep>   Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'
<Sgep> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release
<frank23> Sgep: that is not your fault
<Strike4ce> how do I setup my bittorrent to download the files?
<jsubl2> Strike4ce: you in kde
<Strike4ce> yes
<Strike4ce> i think
<jsubl2> start konq and double click the file or right click and select the program to start it with
<Strike4ce> the browser
<jsubl2> Strike4ce: yes konqueror the browser.. right click the file and look under open with
<Strike4ce> the file? I dont see that
<jsubl2> did you download the iso.torrent file
<jsubl2> kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso.torrent
<Sgep> Does 'Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release' prevent it from working?
<Strike4ce> lo jus sec
<Strike4ce> lol
<Sgep> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages
<jsubl2> Strike4ce: i am trying to dcc it to you if you want it
<Sgep> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages
<Strike4ce> well im not using kde on my desktop have 2 puters sitting here
<othernoob> mmh, my alt gr key works like the normal alt key, anyone know how i can change that?
<jsubl2> Strike4ce: start your torrent client and just open up the filename.torrent
<Kevman> How to I get Firefox in Breezy?
<jsubl2> Kevman: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Mars> Hi i have quaetion is it safe to upgrade kubuntu to 5.10 ? 
<jsubl2> yes
<jsubl2> from hoary yes
<Kevman> jsubl2: Doesn't work.
<Mars> ok and how much of stuff it will download using distr update?
<Strike4ce> im looking for the client its preinstalled on kde right?
<frank23> Mars: about 500 MBs
<jsubl2> !sources
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<jsubl2> Kevman: follow those links
<Kevman> What repo is it in? I thought it was in Universe.
<Mars> I hope upgrading it will help me with my openGL problems :)
<jsubl2> !find ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: (BitTorrent client for KDE), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.0-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 325 kB, Installed size: 1248 kB
<Strike4ce> i dont have it on here
<Strike4ce> can i stop this thru terminal?
<Strike4ce> its installing the files
<Mars> I dont know why but after i edited xorg.cof my window deco works wrong, and shows info that there is not OpenGL :/
<Sgep> Can I replace my whole sources.list with the one from mentioned by ubotu?
<Mars> BTW where can i find or download sources list for 5.10?
<Kevman> DAMN. There's no kedit and kate crashes!?
<Sgep> !sources
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Kevman> Wow, Breezy is broke bad.
<Mars> do i have to delete # to make source work or i have to leave it?
<jsubl2> not for me
<jsubl2> delete the # to enable the source.. # comments it out
<frank23> Mars: you have do delete #   # means a comment 
<Kevman> There's no kedit, kate won't run, and I can't apt-get install kedit, it has unmet dependencies!
<Mars> you can use pico
<gdh> nano :)
<trav> can someone please help me with the partition setup to install linuix
<jsubl2> Kevman: my fresh install did not see any of those problems
<Kevman> Mind did. What could be wrong?
<jsubl2> trav if you question is more specific
<jsubl2> trav then maybe
<Strike4ce> trav is this a dual boot?
<trav> strike ace yes
<trav> hda1 windows for my gf, hdb1 linux for me
<Strike4ce> trav http://whoiam55.at.preempted.net/?p=18
<Kevman> Why didn't they include kedit?
<slow-motion> n8
<Strike4ce> how big of a drive trav?
<trav> 250g
<Strike4ce> wow
<frank23> Kevman: kedit is in universe
<Strike4ce> how much room do you think you will need?
<Strike4ce> did you do a backup?
<_brady> can I just do a upgrade-dist to go from 5.0.4 to 5.10 or do I need to modify my sources.list file?
<Strike4ce> plus you need to defragment that drive before you partition
<Kevman> frank23: I know, but it won't install.
<trav> well i just want the big one for myself, the other is a 10g, mostly filled with my gf's msoffice stuff
<frank23> !tell _brady about upgrade2breezy
<Strike4ce> the other partition? or do you have more than one hardrive?
<trav> yes two hard drives
<troy> apt is sooo slow *whines*
<frank23> troy: today is a bit exceptional for the servers
<Strike4ce> well i think that linux will make itself the master drive so when you partition it will ask what size if you want her to have only 10gb then make yours around 230 or 240gb
<Duder29> man I have tried 3 different CDROM's and I still get errors when trying to boot up the install cd (kubuntu) :(
<Duder29> this sucks
<Kevman>   kedit: Depends: kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.3) but 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu7 is to be installed
<Strike4ce> ohh ok
<Kevman> I get that when I try to apt-get kedit
<Strike4ce> you'll have to install windows on her 10gb hardrive
<Duder29> it says "cannot initialize debconf template"
<frank23> Kevman: did you change everything in your sources.list to breezy?
<Kevman> frank23: I shouldn't have to. Its a fresh install.
<frank23> Kevman: oh
<trav> windows is already installed on the other
<Kevman> Anyway, I have no text editor to look at sources.list!
<trav> and how would i make a linux-swap on that same drive too?
<Strike4ce> ok im not sure but you have to set that 10gb to master too and when you start up it will ask what to boot from
<frank23> Kevman: just use nano in a shell
<Strike4ce> read the link I gVE YOU TRAV
<conn> hi, I set up samba file sharing, and I can access my ubuntu machine via windows, and vice versa, but something's bugging me. I can't ping the hostname of the Windows machine (called "inspiron"), but in smbclient it's listed as \\INSPIRON. It's been a while since I used linux, but I'm wondering should e.g. "ping inspiron" work or do I need to configure something else?
<_brady> any ideas on upgrading?  can I just update  my sources.list? and if so, could some kind soul tell me the change?
<trav> k i am now thx
<_brady> conn: inspiron is your netbois name...it needs to be in dns to ping
<_brady> conn: easy way to fix is to add inspiron to your /etc/hosts file
<frank23> !tell _brady about upgrade2breezy
<frank23> _brady: look at what ubotu sent you
<Strike4ce> _brady use this: sudo sed -i s/hoary/breezy/ /etc/apt/sources.list
<conn> _brady: thanks, but is there no easier way to dynamically add netbios names to the dns as a client connects to the workgroup?
<Duder29> can anyone help me?
<frank23> Duder29: when do you get that error?
<Kevman> Eh, I just uncommecnted a shitload of repos in sources.list.
<Duder29> when I press enter right after the cd boots up
<Duder29> its says KUBUNTU press enter to blah blah
<frank23> Duder29: do you have any special hardware? sata drives, etc that is not common
<Duder29> then it shows all the words goin down the screen and then it starts sayin it cant initialize stuff then just stops
<Duder29> no I dont
<Strike4ce> put the cd in and then do a restart hit f12 on a dell system and then select boot from cd
<_brady> conn: probably a dynamic way, but I don't know how
<Duder29> its an old ELITEGROUP K7VZA MB with 512 ram and a 1.66ghz AMD proc
<Mustafu> man, I wish I had a machine with those specs atleast ;)
<Duder29> lmao
<_brady> frank23 and strike4ce thanks!  I didn't see the ubotu tab
<Mustafu> I have a P2-400 with 384 ram
<Mustafu> :(
<Duder29> this is just a spare pc that Id like to learn linux with, but looks like Im not gonna get it to work
<Sgep> It's sayign 12h
<Strike4ce> Duder29 what is the problem it wont boot from cd?
<Sgep> How do I speed the thing up!
<frank23> Duder29: yeah I don't know what you can do. 
<Duder29> well it boots from the cd but then runs into problems before it ever starts to install
<Strike4ce> damn how many files is this? Im at 350 and it stil says 5hrs left
<Strike4ce> I know
<Strike4ce> What key are you hitting to get it to boot to cd
<Strike4ce> fkey
<jsubl2> in less time i have gotten the 386 and amd64 version from torrent
<Strike4ce> what fkey
<jsubl2> i am seeding now
* Sgep tried renicing apt-get and http
<Snoopinator> yop
<Strike4ce> jsubl2 can i stop this installation w/o screwing things up?
<jsubl2> the servers are bogged down... release day
<Strike4ce> thru terminal?
<jsubl2> Strike4ce: is it still downloading files 
<Snoopinator> does anywone knows where i can get glib ? it seems that gcc needs it
<dverzolla> anyone knows a fast mirror to download kubuntu?
<Strike4ce> yes installing
<dverzolla> torrent sucks ;|
<Tm_T> Snoopinator: use apt-get
<Duder29> I have it booting from cd then press any key
<jsubl2> once it starts installing i think you are committed..  it downloads all files first
<Sgep> Can I redirect all networkability to apt-get and apt-get's children?
<Strike4ce> jsubl2 then i can apt get torrent and start from there right?
<Snoopinator> Tm_T:  i tried ... but it says no package found
<Duder29> then it goes to the screen to press enter to continue
<jsubl2> yeah
<jsubl2> dverzolla: i got over 400kb/sec off my torrent.. worked really well
<Strike4ce> ok its not giving your system enough time to boot from cd so you need to push that key like a madman
<Strike4ce> Duder29
<dverzolla> jsubl2, I get 135kb/s
<Sgep> Is 30.3kB/s normal?
<dverzolla> jsubl2, I'm from Brazil
<jsubl2> ahh.. i am usa
<mcquaid> has anyone tried to compile a qt app in breezy yet? 
<Strike4ce> jsubl2 i cant back out of terminal now?
<dverzolla> jsubl2, :) many torrents 
<mcquaid> i've compiled a few with hoary without issue but now i get configure: error: Set $QTDIR to the Qt directory, eg. /usr/lib/qt3
<seife> hi
<Strike4ce> you get that Duder29?
<seife> i want to test KDE
<Sgep> If I were to close out of Konversation, would it go any faster?
<seife> why u guys prefer kde than gnome?
<seife> im downloading kubuntu breezy w00t.
<Strike4ce> Duder29 ok its not giving your system enough time to boot from cd so you need to push that key like a madman
<jsubl2> Strike4ce: you dist-upgrading from command line just <control>c it
<Mars__^> HI me again i have question i am going to upgrade to 5.10 but forft i used apt-get -f install. And then i will use   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is it good to do it in this way? (i updated sooources list and i used pt-get -f install, because when i wanted to go to 5.10 it showed me some problems and asked to use previous command) 
* Sgep learned of KDE first
<Ayiden> does the new kubuntu 5.10 include nvidia drivers?
<Strike4ce> jsubl2 do I need to save?
<seth_k|lappy> Ayiden, of course, so did 5.04
<jsubl2> no
<jsubl2> Strike4ce: no
<Strike4ce> just close ok
<jsubl2> yeah
<Strike4ce> ok whats the command to get torrent?
<seth_k|lappy> mcquaid, you need the QT dev packages
<jsubl2> sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<Ayiden> okay how about java?
<dverzolla> My Upload rate it's gt download :D
<seth_k|lappy> libqt3-mt-dev or something, mcquaid 
<mcquaid> seth_k|lappy, yeah i have those thats the weird thing
<Duder29> Strike4ce what key do u mean>
<Duder29> ?
<seth_k|lappy> mcquaid, they changed names in breezy
<seth_k|lappy> make sure you have the new ones
<mcquaid> yes they were all removed on update, i've just reinstalled them
<dverzolla> kubuntu are sponsor from ubuntu?
<Snoopinator> any ide to get glic easyly ?
* Sgep is going to try closing out of Konversation
<Snoopinator> idea
<reuben> i love you all1
<frank23> Snoopinator: lol
<Snoopinator> :p
<Strike4ce> when you boot to cd you have to hit a F12 or something key one of those I dont know try f5
<Snoopinator> hmm it's late here, cya guys
<Kevman> Alrighty! I'm starting to get into this new Kubuntu.
<Duder29> to make it do what Strike4ce? the cd boots up... it just crashes after many erros
<Duder29> errors*
* Kevman happily sets up his Windows partitions in Linux...
<frank23> Kevman: did you fix that kedit thing?
<Strike4ce> well you better start over and check that drive for errors and defragment it
<Strike4ce> before you do anything
<god-zero> Strike4ce: defrag is for ms users
<frank23> Strike4ce: there is no defrag equivalent in ext3
<dverzolla> anyone got update from ubuntu 5.04 to kubunto 5.10? 
<dverzolla> using kubuntu-desktop?
<god-zero> dverzolla: i do ido!
<Mustafu> heh
<dverzolla> god-zero, and.. work fine?
<BOOTito> anybody can help me whit eagle driver on kubuntu breezy?
<Strike4ce> i thought he was trying to install sorry
<god-zero> ok 90%
<Strike4ce> how do i add a cdrom
<dverzolla> god-zero, What about 10% ? :D
<Strike4ce> i need to add my cdrom to the sourcelist
<god-zero> goofie stuff, prolly kde 3.5 stuff
<Strike4ce> jsubl2 how do i add my cdrom to apt's sourcelist
<Strike4ce> i did apt-cdrom
<god-zero> this  irc # is too fast right now, no chance for real coversations :(
<Strike4ce> jsubl2 can you help me?
<Elsidox> hello. Im stuck between chooseing kubuntu or kanotix can someone tell me a few reaons why to pick one or the other?
<frank23> Elsidox: is kanotix based on debian?
<Duder29> Strike4ce I am trying to install. So u think it might be migh hard drive that is bad?
<Strike4ce> i dunno Duder29?
<Strike4ce> anyone know how to add cdrom to apt source list?
<Elsidox> frank23, yes
<god-zero> Duder29: prolly not
<Duder29> k
<frank23> Elsidox: try both ;-)
<Duder29> I dont get it
<djib> Strike4ce: apt-cdrom add
<Elsidox> frank23, lol I dont have enuff cds
<Strike4ce> it says put a disc in drive? any disc?
<Strike4ce> is that so it will see the cdrom?
<EcksEightySix> Elsidox, go kubuntu then! it was released today! fresh stuff :)
<Duder29> I got it!!!! I figured out what was wrong! :) I had a bad stick of RAM. I took it out now its installing!! :)
<EcksEightySix> Duder29, hot swaping ram stick? :) cool
<Strike4ce> it failed to mount the cdrom???/
<Strike4ce> WTF???
<steph> how do i make my system boot to text mode rather than gui?
<steph> if i make my default runlevel 1 rather than 2, will that do it?
<steph> runlevels in ubuntu are different than slack apparently
<Kevman> Why can't I get a refresh rate higher than 60Hz?
* Kevman begins to get WMA playback....
<Kevman> Anyone know what the name of the .dll Xine needs to play WMA?
<_brady> kevman: I think you need the w32codecs package...though I don't know where to find it
<god-zero> again: anyone else seeding kubuntu? I'm only pushing, say, 64KB/s. Anyone else pushing better?
<_brady> god-zero: joining the torrent soon
<_brady> I'll let you know what I get
<god-zero> kk,good, I'm not sure if I'm getting a badconnect due to ktorrent
<Juerd> god-zero: I stopped seeding after uploading over 20 GB
<god-zero> holly
<Juerd> Big pipe
<Juerd> This was a matter of hours.
<jsubl2> god-zero: i am  not seeding that much right now  50 someodd kb/sec
<_brady> kevman: http://nozell.com/blog/archives/2005/07/22/w32codecs-for-ubuntu-hoary/
<jsubl2> downloads are complete.. just seeding
<god-zero> I D/Led about 300-400KB/s, but I can't saturate my upload
<jsubl2> god-zero: yeah that is about what i got
<jsubl2> i have mine capped at 80 kb
<penguinboy> my badger is downloading at 16.4 kb/sec....this sucks
<jsubl2> penguinboy: iso or torrent
<penguinboy> iso
<god-zero> kubuntu 386 iso
<jsubl2> yeah that servers are all really bogged down.. torrent might be faster
<penguinboy> is the torrent faster???
<jsubl2> penguinboy: can be
<jsubl2> normally is when everyone is going for iso's
<jsubl2> i have uploaded 350m
<jsubl2> i got the amd64 and 386
<god-zero> hop on the torrent, I got bandwidth to spare (386 install iso)
<jsubl2> god-zero: usa?
<god-zero> yes
<jsubl2> me too.. dallas
<god-zero> minnesota
<jsubl2> i just felt a cold breeze
<penguinboy> i am trying to install bittorrent now
<jsubl2> i can dcc you the torrent file
<god-zero> jsubl2: lol, It's like 60 here... not too  cold
* Kevman now has WMA support...
<penguinboy> how do you download a bittorrent?
<_brady> penguinboy: me too...the apt servers are totally bogged
<jsubl2> sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<penguinboy> thanks sub2
<jsubl2> :)
<penguinboy> brb
<god-zero> d/l the *.torrent to /home/mynamehere open ktorrent, load /home/mynamehere/cooldownload.torrent.... wait a bit
<jsubl2> i like release days.. get a big torrent grid going.. kinda fun
<god-zero> does anyone want me to e-mail the .torrent to them?
<_brady> what repo is ktorrent in?  I get a "couldn't find package" error
<god-zero> john.godzero@gmail.com
<jsubl2> universe _brady 
<_brady> tks
<jsubl2> i will send it god-zero 
<hydrogen> ktorrent is in extragear.. so ya, it'd be universe
<_brady> hmmm
<_brady> I have eb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe in my sources.list
<jsubl2> god-zero: it is off to you
<jsubl2> _brady: do you have gtorrent
<_brady> nope
<hydrogen> or just bittornado/bittorrent work
<_brady> I was trying to d/l bittorrent via kynaptic, but it keeps timing out
<jsubl2> gnome-btdownload bittornado-gui 
<_brady> unfortunately I have no bt clients :-(
<_brady> I just installed kubuntu last night
<jsubl2> sudo apt-cache search torrent
<_brady> the 5.0.4 version, of course
<god-zero> _brady: thanks, but I was offering the torrent
<god-zero> lol, I got your email
<god-zero> hydrogen: bittornado should work good
<_brady> well, I may have a larger issue...if ktorrent is in universe, and it (universe) is in my source.list file, then WTF?
<_brady> sources.list*
<god-zero> hrm
<jsubl2> i don't know about hoary and ktorrent i have been running breezy for a couple of months
<_brady> apt-cache search torrent returns a few hits, but not ktorrent
<jsubl2> use a different client
<_brady> ok...just wanted to make sure I had the repos right
<Octane> are kde 3.5 beta packages out for amd64?
<god-zero> sec
<Kevman> What should I use to play video? Xine and kaffiene do nothing but crash :/
<jsubl2> sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<jsubl2> then get the codecs
<god-zero> section : universe/net component : universe according to synaptic
<god-zero> Kevman: : motherboard adio (ac'97)?
<god-zero> Octane: nno, not to my knowledge
<jsubl2> Kevman: codecs are wget http://www2.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20050412.tar.bz2
<god-zero> _brady: jsubl2: I'm running 3.5 b1.. ktorrent didn't connect before. May be unique to me
<god-zero> before= 3.4
<Sgep> hiall
<_brady> I went with qtorrent...it was small and I was getting a lousy d/l rate with apt servers
<Duder29> is there a way to get games for the new kubuntu? like (minesweeper etc..) or are they already on here? Im new to linux
<god-zero> Duder29: I have 40ish? right now
<Sgep> Is there a way to download/install breezy somehow w/ rsync, or am I talking about something I know nothing about?
<Duder29> how?
<god-zero> Sgep: do the torrent thing
* Sgep already started the 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<god-zero> Duder29: 95% are simple games
<jsubl2> god-zero: that is the same version i am using
<god-zero> all are in repos
<Duder29> yea thats what I mean, how did u get them?
<god-zero> would you like me to postbin my sources.list?
<Duder29> sure
<Duder29> :)
<Duder29> Im new like I said, so Im not real sure how to do it
<jsubl2> Duder29: did you get the install cd to boot
<Sgep> Can I cancel the apt-get?
<jsubl2> as long as it is still downloading you can control c 
<Duder29> yes
<Duder29> I did
<Duder29> I want firefox!! :)
<Sgep> After I upgrade via CD, then do I do the dist-upgrade?
<Duder29> I dont know how... but i want it
<Duder29> ;)
<_brady> have you tried sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox?
<_brady> that's how I did it last night
<Duder29> no
<god-zero> Duder29: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/392918
<Duder29> I dont know anything about linux yet
<Duder29> I want to learn
<god-zero> learn you will my young padawan
<Duder29> ;)
<_brady> thanks for the pastebin
<Duder29> god-zero ok what do I do once I copy all that?
<Floker> hello
<Sgep> failed
<Floker> i've been stopped by the police 10mins ago :[ 
<god-zero> Duder29: that should be your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Duder29> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/392918
<god-zero> Floker: how fast wee you going?
<Floker> that was not the reason
<Floker> i was driving without headligh
<Floker> t
<Floker> (2h at night)
<Floker> a well was about 10kph too fast. but nevermind
<god-zero> Duder: sudo kedit.... /etc/apt/sources.list...
<Floker> they were looking for some thief
<Floker> and they sayd he would wear the same clothes
<duder> god-zero how do I save that to my source list? it says it cannot overite it
<Floker> and they jumpt on the brakes and i almost hit em
<Floker> idiots
<god-zero> sudo
<god-zero> sudo = IamGod
<_brady> does bittorrent dislike NATs?
<Floker> nats dislike bittorent
<god-zero> kdesu for gui stuff
<_brady> port forward?
<god-zero> "kdesu kedit"
<Floker> but you can set up your router to "like bt" ;)
<_brady> is it worth it?
<Floker> yes abolutely
<_brady> k...udp or tcp (or rtfm ;-) ?
<Duder29> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Floker> rtfm i guess ;)
<Floker> depends
<Floker> google for "port forwarding" + bittorrent
<_brady> tks
<Floker> np
<duder> hey guys I have the linux drivers for my sound card... how do I install them?
<Floker> duder: what files do you have?
<satafterh> where  do i get the dvd version
<Floker> of what
<satafterh> kubuntu
<duder> Floker I am trying to find them
<Floker> i think there is no dvd version
<Floker> k duder
<Floker> ok
<satafterh> the site says there is
<Floker> mh
<Floker> wtf? kubuntu 5.10 is out
<Floker> nice
<Floker> http://82.211.81.153/kubuntu/5.10/ this is everything
<Floker> there IS a DVD version of UBuNtU
<Floker> you may install ubuntu as "base" and then kde ;)
<duder> Floker I see a folder in the drivers that says Linux, when I click that I see Caldera, RedFlag, and Redhat
<Floker> what distrbution do you have?
<Floker> and what type of soundcard
<duder> the new kubuntu
<Floker> well, i would guess that sound works out of the box
<duder> and my sound is "VIA686" embeded on my MB
<Floker> and it doestn work?
<duder> no my sound does not work
<Floker> mh
<duder> I get a box that pops up saying it cannot find my sound
<duder> mixer cannot be found
<Floker> sry man, im a noob. but you can check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<willie> I just failed to recompile my kernel with this error..
<willie> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `init/main.o', needed by `init/built-in.o'.  Stop.
<willie> anybody got a clue -- cos I don't
<willie> cmd was -- fakeroot make-kpkg -append-to-version=willie-athlon kernel_image --initrd binary 
<Floker> sorry willie i dont know
<Floker> a well 
<willie> s'OK you are in good company
<Floker> actulally, there was some article at www.ubuntuusers.de but its in german
<willie> ich sprachen ein bisschen
<Floker> hehe
<god-zero> Willie's compiling a kernel, and asking us noobs what's wrong. Who's the %^#^%#&
<Floker> hrhr
<willie> Im a kubuntu noob   not a total noob
<Floker> WILLIE: try this:
<Floker> http://www.centos.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=403
<willie> I know enough to be dangerous but noit enough to be useful :-)
<Floker> hope that helps
<Floker> lol
<willie> ta
<god-zero> sorry... willie, I thought it was funny
<Floker> there are some more sites with information that maybe helps you willie
<Floker> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=%22+No+rule+to+make+target+%60init%2Fmain.o%27%2C+needed+by+%60init%2Fbuilt-in.o%27.++Stop%22&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
<god-zero> Hrm, seems like everyone's gone to bed. We can now focus on 1 or 2 probs
<penguinboy> how do you install bittorrent
<god-zero> My god, 10ihs hours ago, this irc was scarry
<duder> so no one knows how I can figure out how to install my sound drivers?
<Floker> apt-get install bittorrent?
<duder> :(
<god-zero> duder: a box like can't find dev/dsp?
<god-zero> or different?
<duder> what do u mean god-zero?
<willie> god-zero: no prb -- no offence taken  :-)
<god-zero> Willie: some times I overthink things and thing person X might be offended
<god-zero> s/thing/think
<duder> god-zero do u have any clue how I can install these drivers that i have downloaded?
<korkster> evening all
<willie> "Ubuntu" is an ancient African word, meaning "I can't configure Slackware".  <=== shamelessly stolen
<god-zero> duder: can you pls re-state the prob please?
<god-zero> willie: I know where u live
<willie> yeah the domain is a bit of a give away
<duder> sure. I have an onboard audio device and when I boot up kubuntu I get an error saying it cannot find my sound device. so I went and found my drivers online and it said they are linux drivers. but when I look in the folder after I extract. I do not see a "Ubuntu" folder
<willie> god-zero: where do you live?
<god-zero> willie: in the frozen north
<penguinboy> i wanna ask a stupid quesiton....i just installed the bittorrent client....now how do I install the badger through bittorrent????
<god-zero> minn
<willie> Aberdeen?
<god-zero> willie: minnesota
<willie> considerably south of me :-)
<god-zero> penguinboy: boy do you have to work on your conversation skills
<penguinboy> lol
<god-zero> i thiink you meen
<penguinboy> yes?
<god-zero> download the .torrent to /home/meliveshere
<duder> god-zero what do u think?
<god-zero> then pen the torrent with bitTorrent/ec
<god-zero> dud?
<god-zero> open
<god-zero> willie: where do you live?
<stodge> Does anyone have a sub-menu in their Start menu called "Debian"?
<willie> I thought you knew :-)
<willie> hint -- its not Kentucky
<penguinboy> sounds difficult
<penguinboy> i live in Kentukcy
<thoreauputic> stodge: you have that if you installed the "menu" package (and maybe menu-xdg)
<stodge> Is that installed by default?
<stodge> I don't remember installing it
<god-zero> willie: aberdeen? where is that? stodge: yes
<stodge> Is it safe to remove?
<willie> god-zero: Glasgow Scotland and its 0141
<duder> how do I turn off army time?
<duder> lol
<willie> which strangely enough is our local dia code :-) as well as the time
<thoreauputic> stodge: I guess sudo apt-get --remove purge menu menu-xdg would remove it (never tried)
<willie> army time?
<duder> yes
<stodge> lol am I brave enough? :)
<thoreauputic> stodge: bah sorry - apt-get remove --purge 
<duder> 20:21 instead of 8:41
<stodge> :) Thanks
<willie> what is army time? GMT zulu?
<duder> 20:41*
<reagleBRKLN> how do i get java, limewire, azureus, etc. in breezy?
<duder> uhh 
<duder> I just want it to say 8:41pm
<duder> lol
<thoreauputic> americans refer to 24hr time as army time apparently
<jsubl2> duder right click on the clock -- date and time format -- time & dates -- 
<stodge> I removed it using adept - it wants to stop kdm???
<duder> correct
<god-zero> army time = 24 clock.. more specifically zulu/GMT
<duder> so what do I set it as?
<stodge> It's removing my whole damn KDE!!
<jsubl2> pH:MM:SS AMPM
<thoreauputic> stodge: well you better not do it then :)
<stodge> lol
<jsubl2> duder use the drop down and select it
<duder> I selected it and applied but it didnt change
<duder> do I have to restart?
<willie> duder: nope
<god-zero> dud: not really
<duder> still says 20:44
<jsubl2> logout and back in
<god-zero> next time time =ok
<duder> ahh ok cool
<duder> now if I could get my sound working I will be good to go:)
<god-zero> prolly
<duder> :)
<god-zero> try yhe dirrent output engines, some don't work for me either
<crimsun> duder: lspci -v |grep -i audio
<Hobbsee> duder: what were you trying to do, sorry?  get the clock in 12 hour time?
<korkster> thoreauputic I just refer to it as 24-hour time :)
<Floker> hey
<Floker> is anyone on efnet right now?
<Floker> need help
<duder> crimson do I type that in the terminal?
<korkster> heya Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> duder: yes
<Hobbsee> hi korkster :)
<korkster> Hobbsee I'm upgrading right now...didnt know it would take this long tho
<Hobbsee> hehe...reps are very slow...
<duder> it didnt do anything.. it just went down one line
<Hobbsee> you're getting it from a mirror?
<duder> I downloaded my drivers for the sound but I dont know how to install them
<crimsun> duder: old computer? usb sound card?
<korkster> Hobbsee nah just the repos...its no big deal
<Floker> are there any officials on irc if some admin is a real prick and i want to report?
<korkster> I got time
<Hobbsee> getting the thunderbird update at 11.9kbps
<Hobbsee> lol true
<duder> ehh oldER MB onboard sound
<korkster> Im just crossing my fingers that it all works :)
<Hobbsee> same, in another terminal, so i can still do everything here
<Hobbsee> korkster: yeah, definetly, hope so
<Hobbsee> duder: everything turned up in alsamixer?
<god-zero> korkster: forget the crossing the fingers.
<duder> uhh it says mixer not found
<Floker> :(
<god-zero> gcc 4. 0 made it way hard
<korkster> god-zero no crossing the fingers ???
<korkster> that means either its a lock, or I dont have a chance :)
<crimsun> duder: lspnp -v output to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<korkster> heya crimsun :)
<god-zero> I think gcc 44.0 caused a lotta hard times
<god-zero> 4.0
<duder> duder@kubuntu:~$ lspnp -v output to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<duder> usage: lspnp [-b]  [-v[v] ]  [device #] 
<duder> crimsun thats what it said
<reagleBRKLN> hrmm using kubuntu breezy and have a cdrom mounted, but left click to eject, the option ain't there?
<jsubl2> how about on the right click
<reagleBRKLN> how to unmount/eject?
<reagleBRKLN> oops, yes, i meant alt-click, option not there
<reagleBRKLN> (have my buttons reversed)
<crimsun> duder: paste output from lspnp -v to paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<reagleBRKLN> the alt-click option in media://, but not desktop
<duder> usage: lspnp [-b]  [-v[v] ]  [device #] 
<crimsun> duder: lspnp -v
<reagleBRKLN> now, how to get java/limewire/freemind/azureus working
<crimsun> don't paste here.
<duder> Im not sure what u want me to do with lspnp -v
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<duder> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3051
<crimsun> sudo mount /proc/bus/usb
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> pnp, not usb
<duder> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3053
<crimsun> duder: I'll be back later, but you need to mount /proc/bus/pnp before I can really help
<duder> crimsun I dont know how to do that
<brady_> duder: could you post the output of "dmesg" ?
<brady_> need to see if your sound card is being detected
<duder> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3054
<duder> what ya think brady?
<brady_> sorry..waas away from the keyboard...looking at it now
<duder> k thanks
<Ravensky> hey, what's the command to reconfigure X again?
<brady_> duder: well, doesn't look like your sound chipset is being autodetected.  do you know what sound card/chipset you have?
<satafterh> what is and where is Guidance configuration tools.
<duder> yes ( VIA 686 )
<jsubl2> maybe sudo modprobe via82xx
<satafterh> never mind just read about it
<orangey> hey all! are the backports broken?
<satafterh> hay all there are no dvd images
<jsubl2> it is only 1cd
<brady_> duder: try what jsubl2 suggested.  if nothing happens, take a look at the syslog file at /var/log/messages
<satafterh> no for the dvd version
<jsubl2> don't know
<duder> no it said it wasnt found
<duder> :(
<brady_> that modprobe wasn't found?
<satafterh> i only have dvdr right now and i live in the woods
<jsubl2> satafterh: wont it burn a regular iso.. would think it would
<strike4ce> Will it hurt to install some part of the upgrades?
<duder> satafterh just burn the iso to a dvd
<satafterh> dont know never tried that
<duder> it wil lwork
<brady_> strike4ce: I've only been using kubuntu for 24 hours, but I'd assume not
<satafterh> i like the way you think
<jsubl2> Duder brady configuring the old isa pnp stuff.. man that is tough especially when you ain't done it for 5 years
<jsubl2> Duder brady_ i am positive i can't do it
<duder> yea I bet
<satafterh> Mmmmmm Homer like duder
<brady_> duder: did the modprobe command fail, or did the module loading fail?
<jsubl2> no output is a good thing.. duder brady_ run alsamixer in terminal window to be sure
<brady_> jsubl2: I don't think his sound chipset is being detected.  If it is it isn't in his dmesg output
<jsubl2> ok
<brady_> I'm a *buntu and debian noob, but I've used redhat for years
<brady_> so I could be way off base ;-)
<satafterh> i tried to install redhat one time
<satafterh> just once
<satafterh> but ive tried to install alot of things, if i cant figure it out in 30 sec's i dont like it
<brady_> actually I think fedora 4 is really nice...but I'm testing kubuntu on an old laptop of mine
<satafterh> short attention span and all
<brady_> yeah...each distro has its own tricks.
<satafterh> i have tried about 12 distro's in the last 3 month, trying to get away from the man ya see. There are a few good one i liked, but fell in love with kubuntu. I lover here, thank your ubuntu
<brady_> yeah, so far so good with my experience with kubuntu.  
<satafterh> i do have a video and audio sync problem with movies though
<brady_> anyone out there on the torrent?  I'm getting ~20kBps down, ~2kBps up
<satafterh> but other than that i an very happy with it
<brady_> what are you using to view the movies?
<brady_> or more specifically, what audio output are you using?
<brady_> I've had sound lag with arts and sdl
<brady_> I output straight to alsa
<satafterh> movie synce sproblem is with everythin i use, mplayer, kaffine and so on. 
<brady_> but the channel can't be shared
<brady_> I've always been a KDE fan, but I've always hated arts
<brady_> maybe I just don't know enough about it
<Bicchi> on the restricted modules whats the difference between amd64 generic and amd64-k8
<strike4ce> Ok how do i get in to change my source list
<satafterh> I have tried differant audio out puts, i did find a solution one time but forgot what it was and installed everythin after a hardrive crash. I belive i had to install something but dont really remember
<strike4ce> what command?
<jsubl2> Bicchi: k8 is for the k8 chipset mobo's
<strike4ce> what command do I need to get into source list?
<brady_> I use $vi /etc/apt/sources.list , but I'm an old-timer
<Bicchi> jsubl2: excuse my ignorance but how do i know if i have a k8 mobo
<trs4ece> How can I get sound to work on Gaim while using Kubuntu?  It works in Ubuntu but not in Kubuntu...
<jsubl2> Bicchi: manual  or look up specs from hp for instance  mine is an nforce chipset.  said on the box so i use th generic
<brady_> w00t...bt is 57kBps down 1kBps up
<jsubl2> i will probably leave my seed up all night and kill it in the morning
<brady_> we appreciate it ;-)
<trs4ece> Does anybody use Gaim?
<jsubl2> i am only pumping 55kb
<Bicchi> jsubl2: my motherboard model is msi k8n neo2. i guess that would qualify as a k8?
<jsubl2> Bicchi: sure sounds like it to me
<jsubl2> Bicchi: if you add a kernel ubuntu leaves the old there so you can just boot it if the new one don't work
<brady_> I've used gaim before, but usually ignore the audio ;-)
<trs4ece> So audio really can work for Gaim in Kubuntu... did you have to change any settings?
<Bicchi> jsubl2: that was my next question. i am going to remove the default (generic) kernel off.
<brady_> your problem is, more than likely, related to the arts sound subsystem in kde
<strike4ce> How do Iget into the sourcelist to change it?
<mike_> Doh! Tried to delete the Debian menu in Kubuntu and ended up uninstalling the whole of KDE
<jsubl2> Bicchi: i would test the new one first.. always leave a backup
<Bicchi> jsubl2: do you know if removing it cleans up my grub list of kernels installed
<Bicchi> jsubl2: its working except for the ati drivers
<jsubl2> Bicchi: i never remove the old ones.. 
<trs4ece> brady_: so should I reset the arts sound system or something?
<jsubl2> Bicchi: ati drivers might be a show stopper
<strike4ce> jsubl2:  how do iget into the sourcelists?
<Bicchi> jsubl2: yeah specially on dual monitors
<brady_> trs4ece: hold on a sec...lemme take a look at something
<jsubl2> strike4ce: i use vi to.. if you do not know vi try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<brady_> trs4ece: installing gaim right now...give me a couple secs
<jsubl2> Bicchi: you know it is really tough getting streaming video going with the 64bit version of kubuntu right?? codecs are 32bit
<strike4ce> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<strike4ce> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<jsubl2> Bicchi: so i run 32 bit on mine
<strike4ce> jsubl2: Is that right?
<trs4ece> brady_: hey I think I've figured it out, Automatic doesn't seem to do a very good job in Gaim so I set it to Arts and it seems to be working now
<trs4ece> brady_: Although, I'm not sure why Automatic wouldn't work..
<jsubl2> strike4ce: looks good to me
<jsubl2> !sources
<ubotu> hmm... sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<strike4ce> jsubl2: do i need breezy universe?
<jsubl2> strike4ce: yes
<strike4ce> ok
<jsubl2> and multiverse probably least i use multiverse
<Bicchi> jsubl2: yeah i know, i get a lot of limitations using  bits but in a way its the future so i run it to contribute to suporting it
<trs4ece> brady_: the sounds are also 3 seconds delayed for some reason
<brady_> trs4ece: glad to hear you had success!
<Bicchi> jsubl2: using  64 bits that is
<brady_> trs4ece: yeah...I revert back to my comments about how I don't like arts ;-)
<os2mac> ok so how do I maintian my essid and key for my wlan?
<jsubl2> Bicchi: yeah i play with it now and then.. but day in and day i use the 32bit
<kaand> sound :(
<brady_> does gaim have an option to output directly to alsa?
<trs4ece> brady_: Do I have any other options for sound?
<os2mac> s/maintian/maintain
<jsubl2> Bicchi: triple boot.  i have windows requirement for secure client to work
<Bicchi> jsubl2: so you have an amd64 but using the 32 kernel
<jsubl2> yes
<jsubl2> it still damn fast and except for a few things i can tell that big a difference
<Bicchi> jsubl2: the only thing i regret is not having macromedia flash working
<jsubl2> ripping cd's for one is faster
<Bicchi> you mean on the 64 bit
<kaand> so is this the place to go for sound help?
<jsubl2> Bicchi: yeah and last i checked gplflash2 isn't ready
<Bicchi> jsubl2: i know :(
<brady_> kaand: I'll give it a shot...no promises ;-)
<jsubl2> Bicchi: yeah ripping on 64 bit seems quite a bit faster.. have not noticed anything else
<Bicchi> jsubl2: but by the time its ready i bet macromedia shows up with something. @#$@ 
<kaand> thanks
<kaand> so i've tried several different things
<kaand> including http://linux.iuplog.com/default.asp?item=94639
<Bicchi> jsubl2: video en/de coding is also faster
<kaand> and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&highlight=multiple
<kaand> but ever since going to breezy, i haven't had sound
<kaand> none at all
<jsubl2> Bicchi: i usually just watch videos offof cnn.  but i really like for that to work
<trs4ece> brady_: was your question about alsa directed to me?
<Bicchi> jsubl2: brb time to crash X
<duder> anyone know how to make firefox the default browser in kubuntu?
<kaand> but it works fine in knoppix, though
<duder> no sound for me either kaand
<duder> :(
<kaand> yeah, it is teh suck
<jsubl2> kaand: lspci | grep -i audio in a terminal window
<kaand> been there
<brady_> trs4ece: yeah...can gaim output to alsa?
<kaand> it detects the same sound card knoppix did
<strike4ce> Do I need to change this?
<strike4ce> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / breezy mai$
<jsubl2> kaand: what is it
<strike4ce> jsubl2: does that need changed?
<strike4ce> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / breezy mai$
<kaand> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<trs4ece> brady_: I've got console beep, automatic, esd, arts and command
<jsubl2> strike4ce: put a # in front of it
<Foodcoman> Anyone have an automount USB Key problem with Breezy?
<jsubl2> kaand: have you tried alsamixer that card should work out of the box.. speakers turned on etc..
<strike4ce> ok why doesnt it say 5.10?
<kaand> i've tried messing around with it
<jsubl2> strike4ce: wrong cd
<strike4ce> how do i leave do ineed to save it?
<kaand>  it just worked when I was in knoppix 5 minutes ago
<kaand> what do you recommend I do in alsamixer?
<strike4ce> so it should be 5.10 what about hoary?
<jsubl2> kaand: with alsamixer you have to make sure you don't have any MM at the bottom  if you do hit m and up arrow to raise the volume
<jsubl2> kaand: start the app and you will see what i mean.. run in terminal window konsole
<kaand> yeah, i've messed around with this before
<jsubl2> kaand: and if alsamixer comes up without complaining that is a very good sign
<kaand> line jack, cd, mic phone and aux were off and muted
<jsubl2> fine
<kaand> everything else looks dandy
<jsubl2> what kinda file you playing ogg i hope
<jsubl2> mp3 support must be added after installation
<kaand> well I usually try the 'sound test' thing in the system settings
<jsubl2> nothing tho
<kaand> but amarok and xine don't have sound either
<kaand> nope
<jsubl2> ogg files
<kaand> i don't even think I have any ogg files laying around
<jsubl2> mp3 support must be added after installation
<jsubl2> manually
<kaand> i believe i did that
<strike4ce> Is this what I need to paste in the sourcelist exactly how it reads? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 
<strike4ce> jsubl2: ?
<trs4ece> brady_: any thoughts?  I'm going to have to leave in about 5 min
<kaand> used easyubuntu, just the multimedia stuff
<trs4ece> what's easyubuntu?
<jsubl2> strike4ce: yeah that looks like what i use... i copied mine from ubotu link
<kaand> it plays, mpg and wmv and avi fine now (except for the sound :( )
<strike4ce> even the words example?
<jsubl2> strike4ce: if you are in usa you can add us. infront of the archive word
<IRCMonkey_> greetings
<IRCMonkey_> who knows of a good freeware iso burner for XP?
<jsubl2> strike4ce: not "us.archive"
<IRCMonkey_> http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<IRCMonkey_> I guess this is as good as any
<jsubl2> strike4ce: not/note
<kaand> search the forums, it's this little program someone put together that does a bunch of the things need to get ubuntu 'desktop ready'
<trs4ece> awesome, I'll have to try that out
<stodge> Hey folks is this the multiverse repositor address?           deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<stodge> (repositorY)
<strike4ce> jsubl2: even the #example goes in or do I need to add somethingelse?
<jsubl2> strike4ce: #example don't matter the # comments it out so it is not used
<kaand> ok, dling an ogg now
<jsubl2> strike4ce: but put in the other ones with a # sign.. you may want to uncomment the deb-src ones depending on what you are doing
<jsubl2> kaand: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kaand> i know about that stuff, dealt with it in hoary and warty
<jsubl2> good
<kaand> this is the first time i've had NO sound though
<kaand> not even the startup sound or anything
<jsubl2> kaand: i generally set my kde sound to use alsa
<Kite-> what are the steps to upgrade to 5.10 if im using 5.04 now?
<jsubl2> !breezyupgrade
<ubotu> breezyupgrade is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<apokryphos> Kite-: /topic
<kaand> i did that too
<kaand> i followed this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&highlight=multiple
* apokryphos thought he was in #ubuntu :P. Still applies though
<jsubl2> kaand: u using gnome
<kaand> nope
<kaand> midway through hoary, i switched
<kaand> fresh kubuntu install now
<jsubl2> the esd stuff is all for gnome
<kaand> hrm
<kaand> well i guess it was useful for switching back then and was the only thing I could find for now
<IRCMonkey_> Do I want to create a disk image or record an iso file after I have downloaded the 5.10 .iso file via BT?
<kaand> could anything in my home folder be messing this up? I non destructively rsynced a backup of my hoary home into here
<IRCMonkey_> uh, hold on I think I just figured it out
<IRCMonkey_> I record an .iso, and then when I want to use it I make a disc image?
<jsubl2> kaand: i would not think so.
<IRCMonkey_> Incidentally, I am burning an .iso for a live cd to do a trial run. Can I then install from the live cd?
<kaand> dang
<kaand> so an ogg didn't work either
<kaand> is there anything else I can try?
<jsubl2> kaand: dmesg | grep intel8x0
<kaand> [4294708.004000]  intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49981 usecs
<kaand> [4294708.004000]  intel8x0: clocking to 48000
<jsubl2> sudo lsmod|grep intel
<jsubl2> should give 4 or 5 lines of snd_ stuff
<kaand> snd_intel8x0           30144  3
<kaand> snd_ac97_codec         72188  1 snd_intel8x0
<kaand> snd_pcm                78344  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<kaand> snd                    48644  10 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<kaand> snd_page_alloc         10120  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<kaand> intel_agp              21276  1
<kaand> agpgart                32328  3 drm,intel_agp
<jsubl2> simple yes would have been more apropriate
<kaand> :D
<jsubl2> then it is working and something simple is wrong.. speakers turned off kde misconfigured etc.
<jsubl2> my kde sound is left at autodetect.. 
<kaand> i tried that and setting it to alsa
<apokryphos> kaand: please read the freakin' topic; don't paste in here, use a pastebin service.
<kaand> ok
<jsubl2> kaand: i am out of ideas sorry.. i think it should be really close to workin
<strike4ce> Ok how the hell do I change the source list and save it?
<kaand> can you think of another place i can look for help?
<apokryphos> strike4ce: apt sources, you mean?
<IRCMonkey_> hmm, let
<strike4ce> yea I guess
<IRCMonkey_> 's see if someone has a reply for this question
<strike4ce> where I need to change hoary as breezy
<apokryphos> !tell strike4ce about breezyupgrade
<IRCMonkey_> How do I boot from the .iso live cd in XP home?
<jsubl2> kaand: did you try any of the stuff on the wiki
<apokryphos> !tell IRCMonkey_ about install
<kaand> i mostly searched the forums
<kaand> like what?
<lwells> hi all
<IRCMonkey_> thank you
<jsubl2> kaand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=sound&titlesearch=Titles
<lwells> i tried to install Breezy and i think it did not finish
<apokryphos> :/
<kaand> ah, ok
<jsubl2> lwells: well it installs the  base stuff.  reboots.  then finishes installing and lastly brings up a log in screen..
<kaand> thanks, i'll look at these and give them a try
<jsubl2> kaand: good luck
<lwells> so i should just reboot?
<strike4ce> apokryphos: that applies to the kynaptic manager as well?  cuz it i different?
<jsubl2> what is on the screen
<lwells> i installed it from terminal
<apokryphos> strike4ce: just use the apt method; edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jsubl2> no idea
<lwells> and it says "failed to fetch...linux-kernal-header
<apokryphos> lwells: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kaand> it looks like 'lspnp' isn't working, it gives a '/proc/bus/pnp not available' message, could that affect things?
<kaand> i think i remember the plug and play startup line not getting an ok like all the other lines during startup
<lwells> Well i am trying that again
<orugo> hey
<orugo> i have rpoblems with soun
<orugo> what can i do?
<Octane> where do I run guidance from
<Octane> i just installed it but cant find it
<strike4ce> apokryphos: Would it be easier just to uninstall kubuntu and burn the new 5.10 cd and install fresh?
<apokryphos> strike4ce: nope
<strike4ce> apokryphos: well I've been doing this all day and I still havent figured it out
<orugo> oh
<orugo> 5.10
<orugo> i want to ask about that
<orugo> ahahahah
<orugo> i want to UPDATE
<apokryphos> strike4ce: it shouldn't take more than 2 minutes to set in place the things to do
<orugo> i mean no cd shit installing
<strike4ce> apokryphos: hwo do i get torrent
<navyn> hey can anybody tell me what sane-backends are?
<strike4ce> how?
<lwells> I love updating right from the terminal
<orugo> can i install using ATP?
<apokryphos> strike4ce: if you've already got hoary, then it's pretty self-defeating doing a full reinstall
<orugo> install 5.10
<Octane> navyn: sane is scanner libs
<apokryphos> !tell orugo about breezyupgrade
<navyn> yeah, but what are backends?
<orugo> but i have 5.04
<orugo> i dont have the breezyupgrade
<strike4ce> ok my top line in source list that wont be seen right?
<kaand> i tried the dist-upgrade but it messed things up
<kaand> i couldn't run vim from the cli
<_brady> backends are the scanner drivers
<navyn> kubuntu detects my scanner but it won't work with SANE
<apokryphos> orugo: check the /msg you got from ubotu
<strike4ce> Also it keeps giving me this cdrom crap like it cant find it?
<orugo> yes
<orugo> ok
<kaand> so it kinda forced me to to a fresh install :(
<Octane> navyn: check the sane website to see if your scanner is supported
<orugo> tks!
<apokryphos> strike4ce: what?
<apokryphos> strike4ce: it's not hard. Edit your sources.list file, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lwells> apok, you might need to run them twice if there is a problem
<orugo> apokryphos: first i have to swith to the breezy version and then to the official 5.10?
<strike4ce> apokryphos:   here read:  W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407) breezy/main Packages
<apokryphos> lwells: there shouldn't be any
<apokryphos> orugo: breezy *is* 5.10
<apokryphos> strike4ce: you evidently didn't alter the sources.list file accordingly
<lwells> i had some, it timed up on the upgrade, but it is working now
<navyn> they said it is in sane-backends
<orugo> yes there's a NEW version!!!!!!!!
<apokryphos> strike4ce: use the one provided on the wiki link I sent you
<orugo> 5.10 official
<apokryphos> indeed :)
<orugo> check www.kubuntu.org
<duder> how do I get the regular games that usually comes with an OS?
<orugo> (am i the first that saw that?)
<Ravensky> hey, which repo can I get the MS core fonts in?
<apokryphos> orugo: obviously not :). Check the /topic
<orugo> ahahahahah
<strike4ce> apokryphos: I dont have synaptic I have kynaptic
<orugo> :P
<orugo> well
<navyn> i did a google search on the scanner model, and I have a page called scanner.h that has my scanner drivers listed in it, but i don't know what to do with that information
<orugo> tks a lot
<orugo> hey
<kaand> is there a reason kubuntu-desktop is being kept back on apt-get upgrade? It's been like that since RC1
<orugo> when i upgrade
<orugo> i will lost my configS?
<orugo> plz no
<orugo> ahah
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<apokryphos> strike4ce: I'm not telling you to use synaptic
<orugo> sorry
<apokryphos> strike4ce: it tells you how to upgrade by just using apt and editing the file
<apokryphos> kaand: you should be doing an apt-get dist-upgrade
<navyn> whenever I do lsusb it shows there too
<kaand> from the RC1?
<kaand> i didn't know I had to do that from the release candidate
<duder> anyone know how to make firefox the default browser?
<apokryphos> kaand: sure; why not?
<orugo> aporyphos: hey i have to upgrade ALL the packages from synaptic? they're a lot
<apokryphos> duder: systemsettings -> user account -> default applications
<Ravensky> err...umm...when I installed phpbb and wordpress through Adept, where'd it put them?
<duder> thank u
<apokryphos> orugo: if you want breezy, yes.
<kaand> i was already at breezy, i though the regular upgrades would keep me
<navyn> somebody told me a cat command, and it shows in that too
<apokryphos> kaand: nope; see man apt-get  for the difference
<`Nomad> ravensky:  At teh very worst, to find the folders do an "sudo updatedb"  and then an "slocate ordpress"  for example :)
<kaand> it would be awesome if this fixes my sound but it doesn't seem to be upgrading anything sound related :(
<Ravensky> I dont get why ubuntu uses sudo instead of just using the root user. Easier that way?
<orugo> apokryphos, tks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!
<apokryphos> Ravensky: superior model
<orugo> you really helped me
<orugo> tks!
<duder> anyone know how to get games like minesweeper?
* Ravensky just switched to Kubuntu from Gentoo last night :P
<apokryphos> np =)
<orugo> hey
<strike4ce> apokryphos: i putting that exact command for apt and its not working
<orugo> is breezy better than 5.04?
<apokryphos> strike4ce: are you sure you altered your /etc/apt/sources.list accordingly?
<`Nomad> .06 better
<`Nomad> :)
<apokryphos> orugo: it's newer, faster, has more features etc etc
<lwells> need to use sudo
<strike4ce> apokryphos: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<orugo> ok
<orugo> i'll install it
<apokryphos> strike4ce: well, only if you *have* gedit, but sure...
<orugo> (455 mb!!)
<orugo> haha
<strike4ce> what If I dont?
<strike4ce> then what?
<jsubl2> kate
<duder> anyone know how to get games like minesweeper?
<apokryphos> strike4ce: use the instructions for kde
<apokryphos> strike4ce: you might need to refresh the wiki page; I just added it in
<orugo> hey
<orugo> i have problems with my sound
<orugo> what should i do
<duder> me to orugo
<kaand> man, sound is a pretty big problem this release
<orugo> :(
<orugo> what bout breezy?
* apokryphos has had no sound problems
<Octane> god damn kubuntu 5.10 is amazing
<orugo> aahahaa
<orugo> really?
<orugo> oh
<orugo> ill download it now
<orugo> haha
<orugo> !!
<ubotu> somebody said ! was what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<kaand> i didn't until i did the fresh breezy install
<MPC> Octane: in what way?
<kaand> worked ok in hoary/warty
<strike4ce> apo
<Octane> MPC: just is :)
<MPC> like the sun comin' up, eh?
<strike4ce> apokryphos:  ok sorry lol now how do i see if it took the changes?
<apokryphos> strike4ce: if the file is altered, and you saved it, then they're there :)
<strike4ce> ok
<_douglas> What package do I install so that kde automatically picks up my pendrive? Right now it says error loading media://sda1 or something.???
<kaand> that's because it actually loads it with the name of the device now
<kaand> at least for me
<_douglas> oh, so how do I make it work?
<kaand> before is was media://sda1 but now it's media://CARBON
<kaand> or whatever
<_douglas> I can mount it manually with sda1 though.
<strike4ce> apo
<kaand> oh
<strike4ce> apokryphos: How do i get torrent?
<apokryphos> strike4ce: why do you want it? :P
<kaand> weird, it worked fine apart from that error message for me
<`Nomad> !imap
<ubotu> `Nomad: I give up, what is it?
<`Nomad> :(
<strike4ce> apokryphos: its faster than apt-get right?
<_douglas> It used to work fine for me until I reinstalled with the release candidate disc.
<_douglas> perhaps I'll do a dist-upgrade and see if it help.
<apokryphos> strike4ce: if the server stayed bogged down.. yeah, prolly
<apokryphos> strike4ce: /topic
<_douglas> although I did one last night though.
<strike4ce> apokryphos: I finally got apt get going thanx for your patience and putting up with my dumbass, its was so easy
<apokryphos> =)
* apokryphos notes that he's not wasting enough bandwidth
<apokryphos> if anyone wants the kubuntu breezy i386 iso: http://giannaros.org/ubuntu/ISOs/Breezy/
<_brady> someone mentioned a problem earlier with delayed sound...I just realized it's happening to me too. Noticed it with the flash player 
<strike4ce> apokryphos: I have a intel pentium m shouldnt it be i686?
<apokryphos> there is no i686 iso
<apokryphos> but apt doesn't use the ISOs of course
<strike4ce> apt get is slow
<apokryphos> indeed
<strike4ce> lol
<apokryphos> high-traffic
<strike4ce> how many hours you think it will take?
<apokryphos> no idea; the servers are really bogged down because of the publicity
<strike4ce> apo
<apokryphos> with the release n' all
<strike4ce> apokryphos: you think it would be alright for me to leave it?
<strike4ce> alnight
<apokryphos> sure
<_brady> are you upgrading via apt?
<apokryphos> but if you have a fast server you could just wait for some time and then it would do it all in one go
<MEtaLpREs> man the servers really are slow, taking a few mins just to get small libs updates
<apokryphos> yup
<strike4ce> apokryphos: im on broadband
<MEtaLpREs> they should have sprung for more bandwidth before the release, they must have known they were going to get hit hard like this
<strike4ce> _brady: im using apt
<strike4ce> Damn how popular is this?
<apokryphos> very :)
<apokryphos> especially after the /.
<strike4ce> Why isnt it on TV?
<MEtaLpREs> lucky for them bittorrent is around to spread the iso's or they would be in real trouble right now
<apokryphos> yup
<omni_lonnie> so who has successfully updated?
<omni_lonnie> everyone here? 
<MEtaLpREs> i have
<omni_lonnie> I'm still in mid apt-get... :(
<strike4ce> not yet
<apokryphos> a few months ago, yes :)
<MEtaLpREs> but i only went from the RC to final
<strike4ce> what number?  LOL
<omni_lonnie> heh!
<strike4ce> im still on get 9
<strike4ce> lol
<apokryphos> ouch!
<strike4ce> Says 4 hrs though
<strike4ce> must be bogged down bad in my area
<apokryphos> in general it is, yup
<apokryphos> !mirrors
<ubotu> from memory, mirrors is repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
* apokryphos finally heads off to bed
<apokryphos> gotta wake up in 4 hours :/
<strike4ce> lol
<omni_lonnie> I've apt-getting for about 6-7 hours and I still have 2-3 to go...  but it'll be worthi it!
<strike4ce> better be
<strike4ce> open office is big!
<omni_lonnie> well I'm a PHP dev and it's worth it jsut to have a "native" PHP 5 :)
<_brady> current bt stats: 53 kBps down 3 kBps
<_brady> 3 kBps up*
<crimsun> duder: back. Have you resolved your sound issue?
<zojak> what is better for a linux noob, kde or gnome?
<zojak> coming from windows
<jbeasley> kde
<crimsun> zojak: either. Both Ubuntu and Kubuntu are reasonable.
<claydoh> If I enable root password, how do I undo it?
<jbeasley> undo?
<claydoh> yes, get rid of it
<jbeasley> you can't really get rid of it.  The default is a random password.
<jbeasley> do you want to change it?
<claydoh> no
<claydoh> I can do that, just thought there might be a way to go back to rootless sudo
<claydoh> I can always set the password to something I will easily forget :)
<_john> i am trying to setup a SMB share as a mount point, and i was wondering what to type in the dialouge, as it isnt letting me browse
<Ravensky> where's the cgi-bin for Apache2?
<_john> figured it out
<_john> installed smbfs and used other stuff
<NeoFax12> Having a problem with cups.  It will not print.
<NeoFax12> I get an error about opening /dev/lp0
<NeoFax12> The ownership is root:lp, but I think it should be lpadmin for group
<NeoFax12> BTW I am using Kubuntu Breezy
<woddf2> Haldo
<woddf2> How do I configure a Sound Blaster 16?
<NeoFax12> woddf2: What version of kubuntu?
<woddf2> I'm on 5.10.
<NeoFax12> apt-get install sndconfig
<NeoFax12> Also, you may want to check lsmod and lshw
<woddf2> apt-get said it couldn't find sndconfig.
<NeoFax12> woddf2: Guess they removed sndconfig
<`Nomad> !amarok
<ubotu> I heard amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<NeoFax12> Try using lshw to find out if linux is recognizing the card and then use lsmod to see if the drivers are loaded
<lwells> i updated to Breezy, how do I know if it worked
<lwells> How can I tell if i am running on Breezy?
<BlankB> cat /etc/issue is always an easy way.
<lwells> yep thanks
<lwells> Breezy Badger
<lwells> I do not see the update tool anymore
<lwells> what was the name of that tool under KDE, i cannot remember
<korkster> hello all :)
<lwells> kpakage?
<NeoFax12> lwells: Adept is the default update tool for kubuntu now
<lwells> Where is that ?
<NeoFax12> BTW, why is it the group rights for lp[0-9]  is lp instead of lpadmin which cups needs?
<NeoFax12> lwells: Alt+F2 then type in adept
<lwells> Said it could not find the command
<NeoFax12> OK, then in a konsole do apt-get update && apt-get install adept
<korkster> NeoFax12 Does adept not get installed automatically when you upgrade?
<NeoFax12> I am not sure about that, as I installed Kubuntu rc1 and upgraded from that and it came default
<cddesjar> korkster: no
<NeoFax12> If you want adept just do the same thing as I said to lwells
<lwells> Maybe I did not do the install correctly?
<cddesjar> synaptic is much better than adept
<korkster> yah installed Hoary clean, did an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and Im currently doing a dist-upgrade
<korkster> to Breezy that is
<korkster> After doing the dist upgrade, do I need to do anything else?
<korkster> like do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop again?
<korkster> I'd think I wouldnt
<NeoFax12> korkster: No, as it matches the debs you currently have on your system with replacements in the new apt repos
<cddesjar> korkster: nope
<MarcC> can anyone show me to a working sources.list for breezy kub/ub?
<cddesjar> !sources
<ubotu> it has been said that sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<MarcC> sank you
<cddesjar> np
<lwells> synaptic was not installed either
<cddesjar> synaptic wouldn't be
<cddesjar> kynpatic would
<cddesjar> apt-get remove kynaptic --purge
<cddesjar> apt-get install synaptic 
<cddesjar> :)
<cddesjar> i think kynaptic sucks
<nutate> So i just moved here over a week from NY to Santa Monica, for a change of scene am job hunting so am free during the day and night. I do have some friends out here but they are all coupled up and i would like to have someone around to stop making me the third wheel. but i also would like to have a lil fun and see what happens. Usually the guys i date have that rocker or rockabilly look, a little edgy, don't like khaki's or suits! Am looking for 
<nutate> 
<nutate>  I was raised between Dublin and NY and went to university in London, UK. so my accent is all mixed up. So i am admitting i am lonely not sure how to go about meeting new friends, its weird. so am hoping to meet some intelligent, fun, witty, dry sense of humour people, who would like to go for a drink, to an art gallery, to the gym, the beach or go see some bands, my background is working in music. am a total music nut and usually go see bands 2
<nutate> 
<nutate> So i just moved here over a week from NY to Santa Monica, for a change of scene am job hunting so am free during the day and night. I do have some friends out here but they are all coupled up and i would like to have someone around to stop making me the third wheel. but i also would like to have a lil fun and see what happens. Usually the guys i date have that rocker or rockabilly look, a little edgy, don't like khaki's or suits! Am looking for 
<nutate> 
<nutate>  I was raised between Dublin and NY and went to university in London, UK. so my accent is all mixed up. So i am admitting i am lonely not sure how to go about meeting new friends, its weird. so am hoping to meet some intelligent, fun, witty, dry sense of humour people, who would like to go for a drink, to an art gallery, to the gym, the beach or go see some bands, my background is working in music. am a total music nut and usually go see bands 2
<nutate> 
<nutate> son of a sorry
<nutate> so much for the live cd middle click on a thinkpad
<tshah> anyway, I perfer installing via konsole
<cddesjar> i do too tshah 
<cddesjar> apt-cache search
<cddesjar> works just as good as adept search or synaptic search
<tshah> sometimes the installer needs your attention and kynapitic can ignore it (perfect example is installing bugzilla), another reason to use konsole
<cddesjar> yeah that's a ubuntu modification though...if you install synaptic in debian you still get to interact with the console
<korkster> thanks for your help...so seemingly, when the dist-upgrade finishes everything sshould just work as per usual then?
<korkster> I probably should reboot I suppose :)
<tshah> From personal experiance, you could theoridically just end your session
<cddesjar> no you should need to reboot
<cddesjar> maybe refresh X
<cddesjar> alt + backspace
<cddesjar> but if you want to boot into a new kernel, you'll need to reboot
<korkster> refresh X??
<duder> how do I download something once I have found it using apt-cachce search?
<Kevman> Can anyone tell me how to mount a samba share automatically?
<Kevman> There are instructions on the wiki, but the share has no logon or password.
<duder> can someone please tell me how do I download something once I have found it using apt-cachce search?
<Kevman> duder, sudo apt-get install packagename
<duder> thanks kevman
<duder> kevman I have heard many people talk about synaptic searching.. do u know how to do that?
<cddesjar> there's a search field
<Kevman> ? "sudo synaptic" will start synaptic. Then have fun.
<cddesjar> sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<duder> ahha! thanks man ;)
<duder> now if I can get my sound working I will be good to go!
<cddesjar> to remove:  sudo apt-get remove <packagename> --purge
<aliveuser> i'm having problems making my cd eject?
<cddesjar> sudo apt-get install alsa
<cddesjar> sudo eject
<aliveuser> but
<aliveuser> i want to fix the desktop opcion
<aliveuser> option
<satafterh> is there a mirir for the dvd iso
<cddesjar> what's your error
<satafterh> mirror
<cddesjar> yup
<duder> so what does sudo stand for?
<cddesjar> go to www.kubuntu.org
<cddesjar> and go under the d/l tab
<tshah> "sudo" is like "do this like an admin"
<duder> thanks tshah
<satafterh> there is only one link for the dvd iso and torrent is corrupt
<aliveuser> when i exec "sudo eject", cdrom dev is busy
<aliveuser> but i'm not using it
<aliveuser> give me a minute
<tshah> satafterh, which kind of computer are you using?
<nutate> duder: super user do
<tshah> AMD64, regular Intel, Mac?
<korkster> I just noticed that while it was unpacking Im getting alot of perl exceptions/probs regarding locale
<korkster> is this normal?
<satafterh> amd 2600 clone
<korkster> says that its "falling back to standard locale "C"
<frank23> korkster: I got those too
<SillyCone> does anybody know what warnings like "Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0" mean?
<frank23> korkster: I don't think they mean anything
<korkster> ahh ok thanks frank23
<tshah> satafterh, I can't seem to find any other mirrors. for the dvd, sorry
<satafterh> tshah - thanks for trying
<root> hi there
<blackflag> Hello all :-)
<judax> Hey
<blackflag> Im looking around directory services  under Linux
<blackflag> I want a centralised Auth in a lan
<blackflag> something like ADS under M$
<blackflag> is there something available for kubuntu and debian?
<crimsun> look for an openldap*
<blackflag> Yes I had a look
<blackflag> but but I dont know
<eracerbit> anyone elses kicker totally non functional
<blackflag> how I tell my ubuntu client
<blackflag> to auth against via ldap on a debian server
<korkster> Rebooted...everything seems just fine
<blackflag> maybe there is a complete solution I didnt found
<ali_> What plug-in do I need to play MP3's?
<korkster> except on one of my monitors, it says "Testing Unstable"
<korkster> not sure what thats all about
<blackflag> you know what I mean?
<blackflag> the access to thge client should be managed by the ldap server
<BlankB> So after doing a instal with the iso how many megs of updates are there (if any) to apt-get update?
<blackflag> but cant find a useful discription todo so
<judax> ali_: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<judax> BlankB: it is not large (relative I know), I don't know the exact MB, but I use dsl so...
<BlankB> well here I go....backup then upgrade time. 8)
<blackflag> you know: asingle sign on machine for my linux clients
<duder> when I type sudo synaptic in my terminal it says command not found... is this not the right command?
<ubuntu> Hello All, Is there a sun-j2re1.5 package for Breezy ? I can't find it either in the Hoary Backports...
<ubuntu> Anyone here?
<LaserLine> Hello All, Is there a sun-j2re1.5 package for Breezy ? I can't find it either in the Hoary Backports...
<kkathman> hi There ubuntu :)
<kkathman> LaserLine: I think there is, because it was updated during my upgrade
<kkathman> and it came from one of the basic repos
<kkathman> Now I cant validate that per se
<LaserLine> kkathman I can't find it...
<kkathman> unless I have a site that uses Java
<kkathman> LaserLine: did you try downloading it from Sun?
<LaserLine> nope, thought there will be an easy way :-)
<kkathman> Yah, I remember installing that SDK, and it was very much of an ordeal
<satafterh> http://counter.li.org/
<crimsun> kkathman: icon text vs. property text?
<kkathman> crimsun: Yes, the text underneath the icon usually is the same as the Property text..and the remote icons are not
<crimsun> maybe a cache sync issue?
<crimsun> (I use GNOME)
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> nm
<cyne> anyone know good tools for slicing images in web development ?
<kkathman> Hmm unusual now that I cannot delete a remote share icon either...very odd
<cyne> anyone know good tools for slicing images in web development ?
<kkathman> cyne: about the only decent graphic tool I know in the linux world is GIMP
<cyne> kkathman: sure but i don't see any slicing tools like in photoshop
<kkathman> cyne: Agreed...its why I still keep my win box around...to use photoshop
<cyne> bugger that, i use vmware :)
<cyne> spose i should just install it , heh :)
<cyne> ( photoshop )
<kkathman> I tried using that and use wine and that crossover thing...none worked with any kind of reliability or level of detail
<cyne> vmware works fine
<kkathman> so I just use my win box for that
<cyne> very reliable
<kkathman> you've used it with photoshop?
<cyne> well, no, but i've thrown everything else at it
<cyne> i will let you know i'm going to install it now
<hellion> hello.   im looking for help configuring  either kaffeine or vlan or something for NSV streams
<kkathman> yah...I did too, and photoshop runs, but the detail to work on a drawing just isnt there under an emulator
<cyne> kkathman: then use it full screen
<kkathman> cyne I did.. I guess I just prefer the native :)
<kkathman> I mean if you spend the $700 for the package, why not run it as it was meant :)
<cyne> indeed
<hellion> can anyone help configuring to receiving NSV streams?
<kkathman> I'd just like to know why the heck I cant delete my share icons from my desktop in breezy!
<satafterh> hope 10million in the ubuntu fund is enough to keep it around for along timee
<Kevman> How can I get transperancies to work in Kubuntu?
<lwells> what is the website to past problems into the discussion??
<BlankB> pasetbin.com is one.
<BlankB> oops..pastebin.com
<lwells> thanks
<lwells> I am having this problem trying to update to Breezy http://pastebin.com/393179
<lwells> I am wondering if i need to fix the sources.list file
<lwells> This is what i have in the sources.list file now http://pastebin.com/393181
<BlankB> line 1 you still have hoary cd. but that shouldnt be too big of a problem.
<lwells> Yea , i was wondering that too, but no big deal right?
<lwells> Am I missing a line?
<BlankB> Here is a minimalist one. I just took what was in mine after a fresh install of breezy and removed all the lines that were commented out. http://pastebin.com/393184
<BlankB> Since its so small it may help you debug.
<lwells> Thanks let me try that
<lwells> Now I am getting a GPG error
<BlankB> put that on the pastebin. 
<lwells> ok
<lwells> http://pastebin.com/393187
<BlankB> thats odd...was that while running apt-get update
<lwells> no, the apt-get dist-upgrade
<BlankB> but apt-get update worked just fine?
<lwells> sorry , yes the update process is where it happened
<lwells> funny,now i screwed up my laptop
<aftertaf> gpg error doesnt matter that much.
<BlankB> try apt-key list and compare it to: http://pastebin.com/393194
<lwells> After the update, now it just goes to the command promp
<BlankB> I did a full backup of old system and started fresh with breezy.
<aftertaf> lwells:  thats normal. to return to cmd prompt.
<lwells> well lucky i had no data
<aftertaf> rerun dist-upgrade and itll say 0 to install/upgrade.
<lwells> ok
<aftertaf> have you rebooted?
<aftertaf> new kernel & all....
<lwells> i did reboot
<lwells> the prompt says it is now breezy
<aftertaf> lwells:  but no X?
<lwells> right
<aftertaf> lwells:  what does startx give as an error?
<lwells> sure does
<aftertaf> yeah :) but what error?
<lwells> said it was unable to connect to x server
<aftertaf> what reason?
<lwells> xinit: connection refused (errno 111)
<lwells> can i just install X again?
<aftertaf> cnn refused?   ok. delete the .ICEauthority file in your home
<aftertaf> lwells:  wont help, and not needed.
<lwells> just delete that file?
<aftertaf> is kdm stopped?   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<aftertaf> yep delete it !
<aftertaf> .ICE.....
<lwells> where is that file
<aftertaf> did kdm stop?
<aftertaf> in your home.
<lwells> yes
<aftertaf> cool.
<aftertaf> cd ~/
<aftertaf> itsa hidden file
<aftertaf> are you in your home directory?
<lwells> yep, no .iceauthority file there
<lwells> yea there it is 
<aftertaf> even with ls -A
<lwells> hold on
<aftertaf> hidden :)
<lwells> ok gone
<aftertaf> ok.
<lwells> now what
<aftertaf> now, try startx again, and give me the exact error
<lwells> gives me some permission denied in the /usr/bin/startx
<lwells> and a xinit:server error
<lwells> no error number this time, just says xinit: Server error
<lwells> oh it does say:
<lwells> creating new authority file ... .serverauth.4094
<aftertaf> lwells:  weird that..... 
<aftertaf> try sudo startx
<lwells> ok
<aftertaf> (just for test. never run X as root otherwise)
<lwells> no permission deny anymore, but same xinit: Server error
<lwells> NO errno
<lwells> is the "creating new authority file" normal?
<aftertaf> lwells:  wha is your gfx card?
<aftertaf> lwells:  yep. deleted old one (.ICE...)
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > hi guys,.."
<lwells> no clue, but worked before the upgrade
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > i need a speed help.. i forgot how fstab work.. and i need a very fast thing since i am configuring my new ipod nano on linux
<aftertaf> lwells:  type lspci
<aftertaf> !mount
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<aftertaf> Tallia1[UbuntU] :  ^^^^^^^^^^^
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > but i can't understand why i can't mount as normal user 
<lwells> Command not found
<lwells> opps typed it wrong
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > dev/sda2        /media/ipod	    hfs      noauto,rw,user									0 			0
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > with a slash at the beginning of the line obviously..
<lwells> nVidia card
<aftertaf> lwells:  oki. :)
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > please help me i have only this evening to work on this thing...!!
<aftertaf> lwells:  1st thing..... we'll edit your xorg.conf file.
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > aftertaf: ? plz ?!
<aftertaf> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lwells> ok, where is that
<aftertaf> Tallia1[UbuntU] :  i dont know, ive never done that. 
<aftertaf> Tallia1[UbuntU] :  try on #ubuntu....
<BlankB> tallia...: is there a space after user and before 0
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > i am only asking you how i can configure my fstab 
<lwells> says new file
<aftertaf> Tallia1[UbuntU] :  i'm a newb for most things.......
<aftertaf> lwells:  not god.
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > and if the line i paste before is right to allow a normal user to mount that partition
<aftertaf> *good
<lwells> ok
<aftertaf> lwells:  quit nano, type cd /etc/X11
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > ubotu: and you can you tell me why i can't mount as a normal user this drive?
<ubotu> Tallia1[UbuntU] : I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > dev/sda2        /media/ipod	    hfs      noauto,rw,user									0 			0
<aftertaf> case sensitive.....
<aftertaf> brb
<BlankB> Tallia1[UbuntU]  : in what you pasted there is no whitespace after user.?
<lwells> no directory
<lwells> man what a mess
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > there's a lot of space after user
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: several tabs and spaces 
<lwells> yes got it sorry
<BlankB> Tallia1[UbuntU]  ahh...I just dont see it here.
<BlankB> Tallia1[UbuntU]  well what error does it return when you try to mount it as a user?
<lwells> ok, in the config file, just a mistype
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > i'm trying to add the option "umask=000" since in the past i resolved my problems with that
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > it tells me that i haven't got enough permissions!!
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > mount: only root can do that
<aftertaf> lwells:  hehe ok.
<lwells> sorry, fat fingers
<BlankB> Tallia1[UbuntU]  Copy and paste your /etc/fstab to http://blankb.pastebin.com/
<lwells> what do i need to look for
<aftertaf> lwells:  scroll down and find Section "Device" that mentions your gfx card.
<aftertaf> you'll have "nv" or "nvidia" as module name
<aftertaf> Driver name*
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > http://rafb.net/paste/results/MfwQzz58.html
<lwells> ok there
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > umask=000 has been detected as  a wrong option.. :(
<aftertaf> lwells:  what you you have as driver?
<aftertaf> Tallia1[UbuntU] :  where did you put it int the line?
<lwells> teh Nvidia
<lwells> the
<lwells> nv is the driver
<aftertaf> lwells:  ok.
<lwells> so it is not the graphics card?
<aftertaf> nv: open source on accelerated version of driver
<aftertaf> non*
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > ??
<kinfo> what?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > aftertaf: ? what do you mean?
<aftertaf> Tallia1[UbuntU] :  where in the line did you put the umask option.?
<BlankB> Tallia1[UbuntU]  is /media/ipod +x and +w  the user or world?
<aftertaf> lwells:  return to console...... 
<lwells> ok there
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > yes,, 
<aftertaf> lwells:  what processor do you have?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > i can mount the drive if i do the operation as root
<lwells> it is a pentium 4
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > but when you mount as root, you have only read access .. and the program can't work since its work is syncronize these directories
<aftertaf> ok. lwells type: sudo apt-get install  linux-686
<lwells> ok
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > i've put the umask in the beginning of the options
<aftertaf> (grabs an optimised kernel...)
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > like for the others /dev/sda /dev/sdb lines
<aftertaf> lwells:  does it also mention it wil install 686-restricted?
<lwells> in the errors?
<aftertaf> lwells:  nope, when you rune the apt-get command?
<lwells> ok. let me see
<BlankB> Tallia1[UbuntU]  so when you type: mount /dev/sda2 /media/ipod  it returns: "mount: only root can do that" ?
<lwells> it says it could not find package linux-686
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > y
<BlankB> as the user I mean.
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: yes
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: exactly.. but when i mount as root everything function..!
<aftertaf> lwells:  you typed exactly as i did?  all smallcase?
<aftertaf> lwells:  weird.....    this pc is upgraded to breezy?  is it conneted to internet?
<lwells> it is connected yes
<lwells> and it is upgraded to Breezy
<aftertaf> type uname -a, wat is the result?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: here it is what happens.. precisely..
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > http://rafb.net/paste/results/6wI11d70.html
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: http://rafb.net/paste/results/6wI11d70.html
<lwells> linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Thu Sep 8 06:18:41 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: as you can see, everything can be mount correctly.. AS ROOT
<cb68> je viens de testeer kubuntu live
<cb68> Mais tout est en anglais saut l'installation ?
<aftertaf> lwells:  ok. retry sudo apt-get install linux-686
<cb68> estce normal ?
<aftertaf> cb68:  ch? pas, jamais test?
<aftertaf> cb68:  anglais pwns tout, :)
<cb68> Ho sorry I am on the english area ! sorry
<aftertaf> lol cb68 no pbs
<lwells> still could not find package linux-686
<cb68> I thought I was on kubuntu-fr ! I did not take care 
<cb68> I said I just tested the kubuntu live and all is in english is it normal ?
<aftertaf> ok try this,    apt-cache search linux-*
<aftertaf> cb68:  je sais :) gcompris
<aftertaf> cb68:  cant you chage in regionalisation, to french?
<cb68> Question is kubuntu live 510 multilingual ?
<aciDHead> hi
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: ??
<duder> can someone tell me what this means and what I can do? this is what pops up when turn on my kubuntu system. I get no sound. http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/393207
<lwells> It found alot
<aciDHead> is there already an apt source for kde 3.43 ??
<cb68> I try to change the language and the choise was Us english ou UK english
<aftertaf> lwells:  did you type apt-get update?
<lwells> not recently
<aciDHead> yes
<lwells> do it again?
<aciDHead> no effect
<aftertaf> aciDHead:  yes. lwells yes
<BlankB> Tallia1[UbuntU]  I am trying it right now...just a sec.
<aftertaf> aciDHead:  but i cant give you it i removed it, now on 3.5 beta
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: kkk
<aciDHead> aftertaf: is it stable 3.5 ?
<lwells> Does not appear to work 
<aftertaf> lwells:  error?
<aftertaf> aciDHead:  beat==not stable, but seems fine to me.
<lwells> it says "Could't stat source package list...
<aftertaf> beta*
<aciDHead> aftertaf: can you find the source for me ? again ?
<aftertaf> lwells:  paste me one line of your souorces.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<aftertaf> aciDHead:  erf.... i got it from the topic here.. ill have a peek.
<BlankB> Tallia1[UbuntU]  If it makes you feel any better I cant mount anything as a user either. Still looking into why.
<aftertaf> aciDHead:  deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/ breezy-updates main
<aftertaf> aciDHead:  try httping there, see if kde343 exists
<lwells> "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted"
<aftertaf> ok
<lwells> You know, not sure it is connecting to the internet anymore
<aftertaf> yeah.
<aftertaf> sounds that way. whats the conection type?
<lwells> pci wireless card
<aftertaf> omg :/
<aciDHead> aftertaf: i know that.. but there is nothing.. maybe i wait a day or two
<lwells> maybe i should use a direct connection for now?
<lwells> what?
<aftertaf> if you type iwconfig, you have an ip?
<lwells> it says no wireless extentions
<aftertaf> come over to #ubuntu..... i can't help you on this part :/
<lwells> ok
<aftertaf> lwells:  try this for X though....    sud spkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aftertaf> sudo*
<lwells> ok
<aftertaf> and see you on #ubuntu ;)
<lwells> spkg?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: :( ;( i can upload informations to my ipod but i can't update the library file.. since it is write protected..
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > and if i start the syncro application as root the situation doesn't change.. UHEEE
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > help!
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: in the manual it was said to put the line: /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod vfat noauto,rw,user 00
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > that is what i have done before coming here..
<lwells> that did not work
<RezDawg> Can someone helpp me out, I upgrade from Hoary to Breezy but now kaffine is gone and firefox.  I went to package manager and updated everything but I still get... Service '/home/default/.local/share/applications/firefox.desktop' is malformatted.
<aciDHead> is 5.10 final ??
<BlankB> Tallia1[UbuntU]  I see what you are saying. I cant get my firewire drive to mount as a user either.
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: this is weird!!
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: i found this page on hfs filesystem 
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: http://www-sccm.stanford.edu/Students/hargrove/HFS/README-2.html
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: and also here it is said to use UID to set the permissions..
<BlankB> Yeah the firewire drive I am using is formatted ext2. And I cant mount as a user. Im sure I am just overlooking something.
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > me too
<LaserLine> Anyone could help me with Sun's JAVA ?
<LaserLine> I installed it using the Wiki - Restricted formats, I can use it with Konqueror but Firefox doesn't  What can I do ?
<LaserLine> Anyone ?
<BlankB> argh. That was not fun.
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: ?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > get the message?
<RezDawg> LaserLine: you have to link it to firefox
<BlankB> Tallia1[UbuntU]  nope...Konversation crashed and wouldnt restart till I rebooted.
<LaserLine> how ?
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: ok
<RezDawg> LaserLine: well ive only done it once, so im not the one to ask
<RezDawg> LaserLine: i read  a wiki and did it
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > BlankB: now?
<LaserLine> What Wiki ? 
<RezDawg> LaserLine: let me look to see if i can find it
<seaLne> !Restricted formats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<BlankB> Tallia1[UbuntU]  didnt get anything.
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > mhh, send me a mail at public DOT andrea DOT tagliasacchi AT gmail DOT com if you find out somethign
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > i have to reboot
<RezDawg> LaserLine: did you get that ?
<LaserLine> Yes. thanks
<BlankB> doeth. Figured it out and now tallia1 is gone.
<aftertaf> BlankB:  got his mail?
<aftertaf> and BlankB what was the answer?
<aftertaf> :)
<BlankB> yep. If he doesnt come back soon I will email.
<BlankB> I was too sleepy...A user should mount like: mount /dev/sda1   not as mount /dev/sda1 /mountpoint
<BlankB> in fstab I have: /dev/sda1       /tmp/testmount  auto    user 0 0
<BlankB> and as a user only these 2 commands will mount it: mount /dev/sda1 or mount /tmp/testmount
<andrea_> BlankB: found something?
<BlankB> I was too sleepy...A user should mount like: mount /dev/sda1   not as mount /dev/sda1 /mountpoint
<BlankB> and as a user only these 2 commands will mount it: mount /dev/sda1 or mount /tmp/testmount
<BlankB> in fstab I have: /dev/sda1       /tmp/testmount  auto    user 0 0
<BlankB> so yours would just be: mount /media/ipod as the user
<andrea_> now i try
<LaserLine> RezDawgThere is only Mozila, no firefox... what to do ?
<andrea_> and this is possible with the user option?
<andrea_> or with which option in the line..
<andrea_> BlankB: ?
<BlankB> the user option.
<andrea_> i'll try
<seaLne> shouldn't hotplug be automounting things?
<BlankB> usually.
<andrea_> VFS: Can't find a HFS filesystem on dev sda2.
<andrea_> weird...
<andrea_> i'll put auto
<andrea_> since when i mount manually it is ok
<nikkia> seaLne: no, hotplug doesn't 'automount', it just handles /dev
<gibarian> Hello everyone...does by any chance anyone of you have problems with gstreamer as well?
<buz> gibarian: my kaffeine refuses to play dvds and stuff even though all the libs are installed
<sekundek> hi!. 
<sekundek> Can anybody help with problem of USB key mounting
<sekundek> i get error " The file or folder media:/sda does not exist."
<gibarian> buz: well, my kaffeine is acting all weird too. Can't open gstreamer, but crashed while opening files when using xine-engine...I think that whole things is extremely broke!
<buz> mhh my xine works
<buz> so does vlc so i dont care too much
<buz> kaffeine ahs been a pain to use for me anyhwo
<buz> has anyone used http://placelibre.ath.cx/keyes/index.php/2005/09/29/45-easy-ubuntu-23
<gibarian> unfortunately, xine crashes when opening too...and VLC tends to choke on sound issues...ah, if only I hadn't upgraded to breezy
<crimsun> what sound issues with vlc?
<gibarian> oh...well, right now it just randomly crashes....but for some files it doesn't seem to fin the right module...I'm right now reinstalling every multimedia component of KDE...let's see if that'll change anything
<crimsun> err no, don't do that
<crimsun> redirect the output from vlc -vvv
<crimsun> to a text file, bzip2 it, and e-mail it to me.
<vegiVamp> hello
<vegiVamp> Could someone tell me how and where I disable automatic starting of kscd and konqi when I insert an audio cd ? I'm running breezy.
<chakie> is katapult supposed to do something in a newly installed breezy? i can't find it in the menus and running "katapult" from the commandline gives me nothing
<chakie> just a few lines of "Ignored duplicate item: Konqueror" and similar
<chakie> nor does the new "System settings" really work, i clicked "Appearance" and then it broke...
<chakie> starting katapult again made it show up with alt-space
<sorush20> I can't format my floppy I keep getting density value 0 or device not found... but I can mount the floppy and browse
<sorush20> why I try to mount I get this message sam@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/fd0 mount: mount point /media/fd0 does not exist
<mart> ah, quick q: anyone have an url to the kde3.5 packages?
<Jacko> anyone know how to get the window toolbar in konqueror and the konsole window inside konqueror?
<mart> Jacko: Window->Show terminal emulator
<Jacko> I dont have the window menu for some weird reason
<mart> eep!
<Jacko> yeah
<Jacko> and it's a clean new install of kubuntu breezy
<jmg> hey guys good work
<jmg> but my hotkeys are all broken
<jmg> i think it is xmodmap
<jmg> but i dont know what package to purge and reinstall
<gibarian> uh...does anyone know why USB devices don't show up anymore?
<gibarian> uh...does anyone know why USB devices don't show up anymore?
<gibarian> uh...does anyone know why USB devices don't show up anymore? they do in dmesg, but no icon pops up in kde...
<Jacko> anyone know how to get the window toolbar in konqueror?
<gibarian> jacko: what do you mean?
<mart> Jacko: perhaps it was disabled in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings?
<gibarian> so...does anyone know if that hotplu system is borked for KDE?
<Jacko> mart: do you have the window toolbar?
<mart> Jacko: or maybe the rc file in your .kde/share/apps/konqueror breaks it
<mart> Jacko: yeah, I have it
<mart> but I'm upgrading from 3.4.2 to 3.4.3/3.5 now
<Jacko> I don't suppose you could look at your ...
<Jacko> /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/konq-kubuntu.rc file and see if it has any reference to the window menu in there?
<mart> Jacko: no, but the one in my home dir does...
<Jacko> ah
<mart> so presumably that overrides it
* mart diffs the konq-kubuntu.rc file with his own konqueror.rc file
<mart> Jacko: do you have a "Go" menu?
<Jacko> lol nope
<mart> Jacko: no, didn't think you would...
<mart> (I do)
<mart> Jacko: if you go to Configure Toolbars, you can add the Show Terminal Emulator action to an existing toolbar
<Jacko> righto
<mart> Jacko: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/konqueror/konqueror.rc?view=auto
<mart> that's the default kde version of the konqueror config, you could put that into $HOME/.kde/share/apps/konqueror if you want the default behaviour, I guess
<mart> um
<mart> no
<mart> not that link
<mart> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase/konqueror/konqueror.rc?view=auto
<Jacko> ah
<Jacko> cheers
<mart> hey, thank me if it works :)
* mart bounces X to try kde3.5 packages
<Jacko> hm it didn't work but I finally figured out how to change profiles and now I can see it. Now how to find out how to get rid of all the other stupid profiles... Cheers for your help though mart
<mart> wow! there's a KDE development profile :)
<jmg> profiles?
<mart> jmg: Konqueror, Settings->Load View Profile
<jmg> mart: hhhhmmmmm
<mart> jmg: hhmmm?
<jmg> mart: gah what a shame
<jmg> i left my laptop charger at work
<vegiVamp> gibarian: check wether kded for media is active in control panel
<Jacko> jmg: well that has got to suck
<gibarian> vegiVamp: yep, it's running.
<vegiVamp> and somewhere in desktop behaviour or so, wether it's allowed to show desktop icons for various mounted and unmounted devices
<jeh_work> does breezy support a normal ipod out of the box? or do i have to try to find some source for the ipodslave from somewhere?
<jeh_work> amarok at least claims to have some support for it, but what is needed for the "behind the scenes" ipod database sync?
<jeh_work> otherwise breezy seems like a really, really nice version
<jeh_work> stuff just works
<aftertaf> (tm)
<Tm_T> Kubuntu <4
<Tm_T> whops
<Tm_T> <3
<oralcel> lol
<oralcel> jeh_work, exactly
<jeh_work> at least after 1h of testing it's much nicer than hoary
<oralcel> I'm tempted, just as an experiment, to install breezy on my familys comp and see how it works out
<jeh_work> katapult seems nice too, but the new control center (system settings?) was horribly buggy
<boldii> hi
<jeh_work> i simply clicked on one icon in the system settings window, and the layout changed and then i couldn't get back anymore. horrible repaint issues too
<boldii> I accidently removed the menu entries from /etc/xdg/menus how can I get them back? 
<jeh_work> heh, if i try to purge the obsolete package "libgtk1.2" i seem to also purge packages like: kate-plugins, python-qt3 etc
<aftertaf> dont believe all that is obsolete ;)
<jeh_work> aftertaf: no, it isn't
<jeh_work> aftertaf: that's what makes it slightly funny...
<aftertaf> hehe
<jeh_work> but gtk1.2 is obsolete, even in the gnome world
<aftertaf> i needed it to compile E.
<aftertaf> -dev anyway
<jeh_work> i don't even have E installed
<aftertaf> hehe  i do, now !
<boldii> anybody an idea where I can find the default kubuntu menu, that means in which package?
<aftertaf> boldii:  define, default menu...
<boldii> aftertaf: the menu I get when I install kubuntu the first time.
<aftertaf> the "start" menu?
<aftertaf> its part of kicker i think, which is in kdebase, i think.
<aftertaf> you want to restore the menu to default?
<boldii> aftertaf: yes.
<jeh_work> ah, there was a package for ipodlsave, it just wasn't default
<aftertaf> you borked it?
<boldii> aftertaf: exactly ;)
<aftertaf> hehe. dude, i sympathinse.    but i dont know howyou can do that.   what is happening? any error message?
<boldii> aftertaf: well, erm, I removed /etc/xdg/menus (I was sure I had a backup)
<aftertaf> what is xdg a part of?
<mart> aftertaf: it's just the standard place to put that kind of menu stuff
<aftertaf> you could try a dpkg-reconfigure of kdebase
<aftertaf> !info kicker
<ubotu> kicker: (desktop panel for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 1638 kB, Installed size: 4904 kB
<aftertaf> or kicker, even...
<boldii> aftertaf: kicker doesn't include this, I already checked that.
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, i figured the auto mounting out
<CaiN_SA> still having probs
<CaiN_SA> but will fix it
<aftertaf> boldii:  argh.    
<mart> er, if the files from /etc/xdg/menus have been deleted, just reinstalling the packages would replace them
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  nice to hear :)
<aftertaf> mart:  yeah, which package though?
<mart> aftertaf: any packages that have missing menu entries
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, the mounted things doesnt open correct tho, konqueror wants to open /dev/cdrom instead of /media/cdrom etc
<aftertaf> boldii:  what state is your K menu in right now?
<boldii> aftertaf: it is the menu of my former debian sarge installation.
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  yeah, i noticed.... does /dev/hdX too :/
<boldii> I could remove kubuntu completely, I mean the virtual package and reinstall it, that should fix it, right?
<boldii> brb
<mart> boldii: er
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, so its normal ?
<mart> boldii: that's a bit overkill
<boldii> mart: so what else could I do?
<mart> boldii: moment...
<boldii> ok.
<gsuveg> re
<mart> boldii: cd /var/lib/dpkg/info && grep /etc/xdg/menus *.list | sed 's/.list:.*//'|sort|uniq
<gsuveg> anybody know a kde variant of audacity ?
<mart> try reinstalling the packages it lists
<nikkia> gsuveg: there really isn't one, most of the audio editors are gtk based....
<boldii> mart: thank you very much.
<nikkia> gsuveg: you can usually get audacity to work via artsdsp or such, personally, i use sweep, wrapped to use jack using jack_launch
<aftertaf> cool :)
<gsuveg> nikki with artsdsp or ?
<boldii> cya
<aftertaf> nice one mart :)
<nikkia> gsuveg: which wrapper you use depends on which sound api/server you're using
<nikkia> gsuveg: jack is the best approach for serious audio stuff
<gsuveg> nikki i never heard from it
<gsuveg> its like the arts ?
<nikkia> gsuveg: not quite, no
<nikkia> gsuveg: its a more 'pro' orientated sound API that sits on top of alsa/oss for drivers
<gsuveg> ah
<gsuveg> nikki url of fm ?
<nikkia> fm?
<gsuveg> fine manual
<nikkia> gsuveg: for jack? it'll be on jackit.sourceforge.net i imagine
<gsuveg> nikki thanks
<Kinomees> i added a secondary video card. how to configure it ?
<djblizzzard> You may have to do this manually... I'm pretty new to kubuntu... but go into your xorg.conf and create another set of device and monitor settings for that video card...   You may also want to see if kubuntu has xinerama, as that will help xorg think that your working with one larger desktop than two seperate xorgs servers...
<djblizzzard> you should be able to find a few examples if you google say "xorg dualhead" or something to that effect...
<sedeki> how do i add truetype fonts?
<aftertaf> !msttfcorefonts
<ubotu> aftertaf: I haven't a clue
<sedeki> aftertaf I don't have "msttfcorefonts" in universe
<sedeki> And it's not only mscorefonts I want!
<aftertaf> ah
<sedeki> you have any clue?
<aftertaf> nope sorry
<grosser> Hallo
<jeh_work> what should be the default g++ version for breezy?
<jeh_work> 3.3, 3.4 or 4.0?
<sedeki> 3.4
<sedeki> no, sorry
<sedeki> 3.3
<sedeki> no 3.4 i belive. let me check
<jeh_work> ok
<sedeki> 3.3
<jeh_work> ok
<jeh_work> thanks
<jeh_work> wasn't there supposed to be this ABI change for breezy?
<grosser> hello
<grosser> i installed
<grosser> kubuntu5.10 yet
<grosser> now i looking for a programm (testdisk)
<sedeki> jeh_work I have no idea. check their homepage
<grosser> i can`t download it over apt
<sedeki> grosser okey, you need to edit your sources.list
<jeh_work> sedeki: ok
<sedeki> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<sedeki> you see this line ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe' ??
<kkathman> Greetings all :)
<sedeki> grosser ?
<sedeki> kkathman greetings!
<grosser> moment
<kkathman> Hi there sedeki :)
<kkathman> How are you?
<Kinomees> if i put nvidia-glx-config enable then my X wont work :(
<grosser> sedeki: and than?
<sedeki> Kinomees have you read a nvidia tutorial?
<sedeki> grosser do what it says, remove #'s in front of the lines under that commentblock
<grosser> sedeki: ok. i remove ##
<kkathman> Hey sedeki, did you upgrade ok to breezy?
<sedeki> grosser no!!
<sedeki> grosser right under this line "## team."
<grosser> what?
<sedeki> grosser there should be two lines with only one # each
<grosser> no
<sedeki> kkathman there are guides for upgrading to breezy
<grosser> only ##
<jeh_work> sedeki: i think that 3.4 is the default compiler, at least qt is compiled with it
<kkathman> sedeki: ya I know I upgraded last night :)
<jeh_work> ld: warning: libstdc++.so.6, needed by /usr/share/qt3/lib/libqt-mt.so, may conflict with libstdc++.so.5
<sedeki> grosser okey, stop editing without changes
<jeh_work>  libstdc++.so.6 comes with g++-3.4, the .5 comes with 3.3
<grosser> sedeki: ok
<sedeki> grosser run sudo apt-setup
<grosser> i stopped
<kkathman> sedeki: Just had one little thing...the install put icons on my desktop for my samba shares labeled "Remote Share". I already had icons so I'd like to get rid of them, but I cant seem to delete them.
<grosser> sedeki: it runs
<grosser> it need a cd
<sedeki> Kinomees http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<sedeki> grosser no, skip CD
<sedeki> you want to add a FTP
<grosser> but by cd-reader doesn`t work
<Kinomees> ok .. ill do it over again :P
<grosser> sedeki: ok
<grosser> FTP
<kkathman> never mind I found it :)
<grosser> choose the country of the mirror
<sedeki> grosser choose the closest mirror to you
<grosser> error
<grosser> i choosed german
<sedeki> grosser http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<sedeki> that's what you're actually doing. read it.
<kkathman> I suppose I should actually install adept
<grosser> ok, i choosed schweiz
<grosser> and it works
<thoreauputic> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<kkathman> greets thoreauputic  :)
<thoreauputic> hi kkathman :)
<kkathman> aha!! adept was installed when I upgraded!! Excellent :)
<ep> how does adept stack up against synaptic?
<apokryphos> not too well, but it's gettin' there
<pippolo> hello
<pippolo> I tryed kubuntu 5.10 and I can't set gateway
<pippolo> the live CD
<pippolo> I modify gateway but it doesn't set it
<pippolo> which is the Kubuntu root password
<pippolo> ?
<apokryphos> !root
<ubotu> well, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<kkathman> greetings apokryphos  :)
<apokryphos> hey; how's it going? :)
<kkathman> not bad...completed my upgrade last night to breezy...took about 6 hours :)
<apokryphos> ouch
<apokryphos> at least it got there eventually; how are you finding it?
<kkathman> yah..slow connection...I didnt use the mirrors
<kkathman> so far, so good...everything exactly the same as it was, except for java
<kkathman> apparently java didnt migrate
<pippolo> breezy is not the final 5.10?
<sedeki> grosser you should be able to install testdisk now
<apokryphos> kkathman: you can get them from /msg ubotu javadebs
<apokryphos> pippolo: it is
<pippolo> apokryphos: there is a bug at least into live-cd
<apokryphos> ..which is?
<pippolo> apokryphos: you can't apply gateway changes
<kkathman> apokryphos: ok thanks....I really had a ordeal last time installing the java SDK
<pippolo> at least into the CD-live
<apokryphos> kkathman: there's debs so it should be ok; if you did the other method it could've been problematic, I'm sure.
<kkathman> apokryphos: you sure that was the right command...its says it doesnt know what the heck I'm talking about :)
<apokryphos> kkathman: *javadeb
<kkathman> ahh ok
<pippolo> bye bye
<kkathman> hehe singular :)
<apokryphos> ubotu: javadebs is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<mpmc> Erm, I'm trying to install Apache (1 series) with php support.. what packages do I need to install for it to work?
<apokryphos> ubotu: no javadeb is for sun java debs packaged for ubuntu, Install from http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<mpmc> Amy ideas?
<sedeki> mpmc apache, libapache-mod-php4 ?
<sedeki> mpmc or php4-cgi
<sedeki> i dont know.
<mpmc> I've already installed that as well as trying to restart apache..
<sedeki> mpmc you probably need to review your configfile
<sedeki> for it to load php module
<mpmc> wheres that?
<mpmc> /etc/init.d/ apache?
<sedeki> no, the configfile.
<kkathman> I cant seem to find how to make firefox the default browser...that setting is missing in the 1.0.7 version that got installed :(
<sedeki> mpmc i think it's in /etc somewhere.
<sedeki> mpmc init.d/ is boot up scripts and etc.
<kkathman> did they do away with the KDE Control Center?
<mpmc> I found it, but its already been added...
<mpmc> <IfModule mod_php4.c>
<mpmc>   AddType application/x-httpd-php .php .phtml .php3
<mpmc>   AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<mpmc> </IfModule>
<mpmc> see
<mpmc> sry about that
<sedeki> mpmc there is another file too.
<sedeki> uhm, line.
<grosser> sedeki: ok, now i can download testdisk
<mpmc> I don't know :/
<sedeki> mpmc wait.
<grosser> sedeki: problem
<grosser> Kann nicht auf die Liste http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backport                        s/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-b                        ackports_main_binary-i386_Packages) der Quellpakete zugreifen. - stat (2 Datei o                        der Verzeichnis nicht gefunden)
<sedeki> mpmc do you have a "LoadModule" line?
<mpmc> Hmm.. wait..
<dude> hello all ,i'm using kubuntu 5.10 amd 64 and parts of the software/kde windows is freezing and it's show nothing in the this window but i can move to another window and after a while this window also freez sorry about the unxplainted quostion  but i don't know which details to add...
<gibarian> hey everyone...are there any known issues with breezy and the kded monitoring USB devices?
<Riddell> gibarian: yes, it doesn't use hal
<Riddell> gibarian: No 2 on my "things to fix today"
* vegiVamp wonders what # 1 is
<Kamping_Kaiser> vegiVamp: coffee :)
<vegiVamp> hehe
<gibarian> Riddell: Ah, great to see that I haven't borked the system myself...
<Riddell> vegiVamp: fixed width font has a typo in it making konsole's font look weird
<gibarian> Riddell: I started using that YaKuake thing...is that going to be included into the official release sometime?
<Riddell> gibarian: yes, it'll replace konsole
<Riddell> (not really)
<nikkia> riddell, i've said it before, and i'll say it again, i'm weary of software that sounds like 'bukake' :P
<Riddell> nikkia: that's my biggest complaint too
<Riddell> yet another konsole quake I think this one is, yuck
<gibarian> yeah, terrible name, nice app
<gibarian> and I like that katapult too...now that I've learned that you actually have to type something in order to start something ;)
<xuniL____> hello all,,,
<Riddell> katapult probably needs a prompot on first run
<Riddell> hi xuniL____ 
<ph8> hi all
<xuniL____> kubuntu.orgs homepage are buggy for me...
<apokryphos> nikkia: heyhey :)
<nikkia> hey apokryphos
<Riddell> xuniL____: what's up?
<xuniL____> can just see half lof the first letter..
<Riddell> xuniL____: which browser?
<ph8> I've just connected my Kubuntu to my university network, i need to mount a machine called hudson using samba, it's not working (connection to hudson failed) - do i need some sort of special samba configuration to use a large network like this? A way to list all available machines would be REALLY useful also - or links, don't really know a lot about it :(
<Riddell> ph8: try typing  smb:/  into konqueror
<ph8> ah good call
<nikkia> most likely, you're not in the right workgroup/domain name
<nikkia> using smb:/ in konqueror should list the wg/domain's seen
<xuniL____> can you play games like frozen throne on linux just having wine and not cedega?
<ph8> apparently to mount my j drive (work drive on hudson) i should use the mount -t smbfs -o username=username,workgroup=mds
<ph8> there's no mds group here
<ph8> i can't actually get into any of them apart from one called 'Workgroup' and even then i can't access any of the machines in there
<ph8> (add //hudson/username /mnt/jdrive) to th end of that cmd
<ph8> any useful tips?
<ph8> .. please? ;)
<xuniL____> done 5% of the download now
<xuniL____> will reinstall linux tomarrow
<ph8> can anyone offer further wisdom?
<xuniL____> shake
<Riddell> ph8: smb://hudson/username  in konqueror maybe
<Riddell> also if hudson has an ip address try using that as well
<ph8> tried that in konqueror
<ph8> errors out
<ph8> 'could not connect to host'
<ph8> should there be any config i need to do?
<ph8> i have smbd and nmbd running
<ph8> not sure of hudson's ip address :/
<ph8> at least internally, i know its external but that doesn't work
<satafterh> has anyone dowloaded the dvd with success
<satafterh> the torrent that is
<xuniL____> no but soon
<ph8> oops! Did i miss any profound wisdom?
<satafterh> ktorrent keeps saying it cant download the dvd torrent because it doesnt exsist or corrupt
<Riddell> ph8: I'm afraid not :(
<ph8> bugger :/
<ph8> means i can't do lots of my work
<ph8> i just don't understand why it's not working
<ph8> i know what to do
<ph8> i'm going to hop to the windows partition and make sure it's mountable
<ph8> later
<xuniL____> a smal tip on an game Enemy territory... its greate and its free..
<charolastra> hi everyone
<xuniL____> hello
<OculusAquilae> hello xuniL____
<charolastra> in what package is the mp3 codec hidden?
<OculusAquilae> gstreamer-mad
<OculusAquilae> in multiverse
<jalel> no estou usando a distro Kunbutu e sim Kurumin --- estou dando suporte em um curso a distncia --- mesmo assim eh possvel receber suporte nesta sala ???? ou s para quem usa Kunbutu ???????
<xuniL____> eng plz.---
<hyperactivecrond> !fr
<ubotu> from memory, fr is Va a #ubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<hyperactivecrond> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hyperactivecrond> gawd what language is he?
<hyperactivecrond> !ne
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<satafterh> ktorrent must havee a bug, i could not download dvd torrent with it but bittornado is working finee
<hyperactivecrond> !nd
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<hyperactivecrond> grr idk 
<hyperactivecrond> jalel: which language do you speak
<strike4ce> Why do I still have the old Kynaptic package manager?
<OculusAquilae> strike4ce: because you didn't remove it
<strike4ce> OculusAquilae:  How do I remove it?
<OculusAquilae> strike4cd: for example with Adept
<claudiu> helo
<claudiu> hello
<xuniL____> hello claudiu
<claudiu> i can't install wesnoth. i am coming from gentoo and not too familiarized with this apt thing
<claudiu> i tried       sudo apt-get install wesnoth
<claudiu> and it says E: Couldn't find package wesnoth
<xuniL____> you need to chane you scource.lpist
<claudiu> okay but how . i worry not to make a mess of it
<xuniL____> but i think they have the old version of wesnoth... if they havent updated it...
<claudiu> xuniL____: what should I add to sources.lst
<claudiu> can you mai me your sources.lst ?
<claudiu> can you mail me your sources.lst  pls ?
<xuniL____> not on linux right onow
<xuniL____> you know where the source.list are?
<claudiu> yep 
<xuniL____> good..
<claudiu> in /etc
<xuniL____> have you opened it..
<claudiu> ok
<xuniL____> it was so long ago i where log on in linux,,,
<xuniL____> but there should be something like universe.. or something like that
<claudiu> what are you doing on kubuntu then ?
<strike4ce> OculusAquilae: Why do you have to be a smart ass?  You're the type that runs people off from Kubuntu
<xuniL____> paste your shource.list here pastebin.com
<xuniL____> then i can tell you whant to do..
<claudiu> xuniL____: wait pls
<OculusAquilae> strike4ce: what? sorry, but what do you mean?
<xuniL____> okey
<OculusAquilae> strike4ce: you can remove it via Adept
<OculusAquilae> click on it and then Remove or something like that
<claudiu> xuniL____: i did it. just had to uncomment some stuff here. thnx a lot anyway
<claudiu> :D
<xuniL____> :D
<ph8> ok
<ph8> I can mount it in windows
<ph8> why would it mount there and not here? :(
<aftertaf> ph8:  check your user rights on /media
<ph8> ? ;)
<_thomas> What must I do to make it possible to play mp3's in amaroK og Kaffeine?
<aftertaf> !mp3
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<martin> !mp3
<strike4ce> OculusAquilae: In adept it doesnt show anything to remove.  In fact it shows kynaptic under keep?
<martin> Anyone know from where can i install Azureus in kubuntu breezy?
<OculusAquilae> strike4ce: click on it an klick on remove package
<uli> y0
<uli> i have a problem:
<uli> where do i get a complete breezy 5.10 multimedia codec package?
<ph8> test
<ph8> can you hear me?
<ph8> having proxy issues
<pointwood> yes yes
<uli> anyone know?
<_thomas> Do this mean that it isn't possible to play mp3's in kubuntu? I manage to do it when I first testen linux, it was ubuntu dough.. Or to this just mean that the audioplayer can't support mp3 oit of the box?
<uli> ah serwas charolastra^^ 
<OculusAquilae> strike4ce: succes now?
<charolastra> hehe hi
<charolastra> uli: #kubuntu-de gits auch noch :)
<kkathman> Did Breezy puposely disable several of Konqueror's features?
<charolastra> kkathman: like?
<kkathman> Well, perhaps its just how Konqi does it now...but I notice that there arent menu items for splitting left/right, etc...you must now enable a toolbar and put those options there instead
<kkathman> Another example....loading/saving profiles
<aftertaf> _thomas:  restricted format, no right to distribute with cd
<strike4ce> OculusAquilae: but it says to keep installed?
<kkathman> charolastra: sorry I meant to have those last 2 responses directed to you
<OculusAquilae> strike4ce: what?
<charolastra> hehe, well, can't help you with that (as i don't have kubuntu; i though you might mean stuff like "speak website" 
<kkathman> ah ok
<kkathman> charolastra: funny you should be in the kubuntu channel then :)
<charolastra> kkathman: you see, i'm the support hotline for a friend :)
<sedeki> how can i change encoding from utf8?
<charolastra> where?
<charolastra> here?
<kkathman> here, there, everywhere lol
<reagleBRKLN> "Katapult is used to start applications and bookmarks. Just press Alt+Space then type the name of the program" alt+space does nothing, but page down in konq...?
<OculusAquilae> reagleBRKLN: try to start katapult from the menu 
<reagleBRKLN> OculusAquilae: don't see it?
<OculusAquilae> reagleBRKLN: try to start katapult from the menu 
<OculusAquilae> sorry
<reagleBRKLN> in utilties?
<OculusAquilae> reagleBRKLN: simply do ALT+F2 and then type "katapult"
<ep> are the backports broken?
<OculusAquilae> reagleBRKLN: should be
<OculusAquilae> ep: think there aren't any backports
<reagleBRKLN> ah... very cool. how to use with bookmarks?
<ep> ah, how would one go about apt-getting mplayer for i386/586?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ep. mplayer is in universe
<OculusAquilae> reagleBRKLN: try to type the bookmark name 
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get install mplayer-i[35] 86
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc
<reagleBRKLN> OculusAquilae: hrmm... not working
<reagleBRKLN> e.g., `g test` is my bookmark to search google for 'test'
<ep> apt-cache search mplayer doesn't list it.  Have I screwed up more sources?
<Tm_T> reagleBRKLN: check your shortcut settings
<OculusAquilae> reagleBRKLN: try to push STRG+C while the display is shown
<reagleBRKLN> strg+c ?
<Tm_T> OculusAquilae: I think hes has the same problem I did
<Tm_T> -s
<reagleBRKLN> shortcuts enabled, work in konq address bar, keyword delim is space
<Kamping_Kaiser> ep:  make sure universe is enabledc
<OculusAquilae> Tm_T: don't think so
<Tm_T> reagleBRKLN: kcontrol -> regional & accessibility -> keyboard shortcuts
<OculusAquilae> reagleBRKLN: does it work for programs?
<Tm_T> reagleBRKLN: if something is using alt+space...
<ep> I've done apt-get update and its listed in my source.list file.  What should I do exactly Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> ep are you using hoary or breezy?
<ep> breezy
<reagleBRKLN> alt+space brings up katapult,  and I can use it to launch programs, just not bookmarks
<OculusAquilae> reagleBRKLN: try to push STRG+C while the display is shown
<OculusAquilae> press
<reagleBRKLN> what is strg+c ?
<dipnlik> reagleBRKLN: what's the big difference between katapult and alt+f2? (or win+r?)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ep - mplayer-[3,5,6] 86 are your options. no i
<dipnlik> strg = alt
<dipnlik> or ctrl, can remember
<dipnlik> can't*
<reagleBRKLN> alt+space, alt+c show control center in katapult
<OculusAquilae> yes
<ep> apt-cache search mplayer-386 list nothing
<reagleBRKLN> OculusAquilae:  so what does that tell me about bookmarks?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ep: pastebin your sources list
<OculusAquilae> dipnlik: much faster than minicli (ALT+F2)
<ep> ok
<dipnlik> OculusAquilae: hm
<MachineScrew> damn I am board
<OculusAquilae> reagleBRKLN: try to look if it is enabled in "Catalogs"
<OculusAquilae> dipnlik: you don't have to know the executables name
<reagleBRKLN> Where is that option?
<dipnlik> any advice before upgrading to breezy?
<apokryphos> !breezyupgrade
<ubotu> [breezyupgrade]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<OculusAquilae> reagleBRKLN: STRG+C while katapult display is shown
<dipnlik> thanks
<reagleBRKLN> ah
<ep> My sources.list --> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/393445
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<reagleBRKLN> Number of characters before searching is set to three -- not that I know what that means
<dipnlik> apokryphos: i read about a problem with konsole fonts, was this already solved?
<gibarian> Uh...is it a problem with my installation, or does Kplayer simply not work on breezy anymore (unresolved dependencies when trying to download...)?
<OculusAquilae> reagleBRKLN: i don't know what it means too :-)
<apokryphos> dipnlik: haven't heard of it
<Kamping_Kaiser> ep: looks ok. i just noticed though (sorry about this), mplayer is in multiverse
<ep> oh ok, it will have to wait I guess
<dipnlik> apokryphos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuBreezyKnownProblems
<reagleBRKLN> well, the bookmark catalog is in "selected", -- not that the bookmark catalog iss in "selected"
<ep> My konsole fonts are goofy by the way.   Where can I read up?
<reagleBRKLN> oops
<Kamping_Kaiser> ep: if you add multiverse to all lines with universe you should have mplayer
<reagleBRKLN> so it is selected, so I am not sure why it doesn't work
<dipnlik> ep: the link above has a simple solution, is was a typo
<OculusAquilae> reagleBRKLN: what bookmark do you search for
<OculusAquilae> ?
<reagleBRKLN> e.g., `g test` is my bookmark to search google for 'test'
<ep> dipnlik, trying to find the link
<apokryphos> dipnlik: well, no problem here at least.
<dipnlik> ep: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuBreezyKnownProblems
<reagleBRKLN> OculusAquilae:  if I type that, the icon that is shown after `g ` is just that of the unknown/default document
<dipnlik> apokryphos: ok, will try it now. already downloaded the packages, just need to install them. wish me luck :)
<apokryphos> g'luck :)
<OculusAquilae> reagleBRKLN: thats not a normal bookmark of konqueror or firefox i think
<dipnlik> OculusAquilae: on FF it is a normal bookmark
<dipnlik> bookmark to http://www.google.com/search?q=%s , with a nickname "g"
<reagleBRKLN> huh?  what do you use? I would assume you would read the shortcut configuration in konq's settings/ configured Konqueror/Web shortcuts
<reagleBRKLN> there if have "g" set to http://www.google.com/search?q=\{@}&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<OculusAquilae> reagleBRKLN: but katapult only accept (lets call it) static bookmarks
<OculusAquilae> without argument
<OculusAquilae> s
<reagleBRKLN> I don't know what that is, what is the static bookmark for Google
<reagleBRKLN> oh...  I think
<reagleBRKLN> well, just using g  doesn't work because if I hit return it pulls up gqview
<Chousuke> omg :o
<OculusAquilae> reagleBRKLN: you could use bookmarks to http://www.google.de for example
<Chousuke> katapult looks like quicksilver.
<reagleBRKLN> anyway, Anita turned to the more serious problem of my sound --  when I installed breesy  it doesn't work anymore
<reagleBRKLN> back in a sec
<Chousuke> Indeed, it seems to be inspired by quicksilver
<Chousuke> Quicksilver is the best app ever.
<Chousuke> I hope people clone it lots on both Gnome and KDE.
<ep> Kamping_Kaiser, On the sources.list I posted, theres a couple of "multiverse" lines I commented out.  They gave me problems.   I should ignore these lines (made by the install) and instead add multiverse to the universe lines?
<slow-motion> hallo
<OculusAquilae> Chousuke: it is inspired by quicksilver
<Chousuke> OculusAquilae: yeah. Google told me that.
<Chousuke> OculusAquilae: And as I already said, Quicksilver is the best app ever.
<apokryphos> that good? ;-)
<Chousuke> Hell yes. :D
<OculusAquilae> possible (never used quicksilver)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ep. either way (sorry, im working on another box :O)
<Chousuke> makes lauching apps, accessing bookmarks, sending mail and all that doable without ever touching the mouse. :P
<ep> i'll play with it thanks
<ep> Quick question on firefox.  How do I get a middle mouse click to open clipboard url in a new tab.  I've lost this functionality on a new install.
<apokryphos> edit -> preferences...somewhere
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<Chousuke> OculusAquilae: For example, I can select a bunch of files, press Cmd-esc to send them to QS, then press tab and type "mail" as the action, press tab, and start either an e-mail address or a name from my address book, and press enter to send those files :)
<ep> i thought it might be a line in about:config
<Chousuke> QS is like a pretty and easy-to-use GUI for the command line
<Chousuke> or hmm.
<Chousuke> not quite. but it rocks.
<OculusAquilae> Chousuke: hm, seems difficult to implement, but I hope this will be possible with katapult too
<Chousuke> and I hope people will clone it for KDE and Gnome too.
<ep> ah its middlemouse.contentLoadURL to true in about:config
<apokryphos> haven't heard of gnome having anything like that
<uli> so mal neu eingeloggt^^
<ep> should be the default AFAIK
<uli> noch ist alles flssig...
* apokryphos tries to guess the language
<OculusAquilae> uli: wrong channel :-)
<uli> nana, ich bin schon im richtigen channel
<uli> ups
<uli> sorry
<apokryphos> well, surely not, since English only in this channel :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> no uli your not ;)
<uli> u right....lol
<uli> k
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<OculusAquilae> #kubuntu-de
<MachineScrew> why is KDE Desktop better
<apokryphos> use Google
<nikkia> KDE doesn't kill puppies!
<Tm_T> why not
<nikkia> (gnome may, or may not, i'm not saying :P
<sproingie> yeah, we want to know
<sproingie> my car gets 40 miles on a full tank of puppies
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<os2mac> has anyone else had a problem with the network settings app not going into administrator mode?
<nikkia> sproingie:  you are that sick german guy that runs his car on kittens, aicmfp
<sproingie> nikkia: how could you accuse me of such a horrible thing?
<sproingie> nikkia: my car runs on puppies!
<paelscrit> im about to install kubuntu
<apokryphos> congrats
<os2mac> anyone got time to help me with a network settings question?
<sproingie> gnome's file selector certainly makes me want to kill
<apokryphos> sproingie: i.e. the open/save dialogue?
<apokryphos> tell me about it :D
<sproingie> i hardly use the features of most modern DE's otherwise
<sproingie> but it's nice having thumbnails of pictures i'm uploading to a website right in the file selector
<apokryphos> indeed
<ep> Ok, After I uncomment the mulitverse lines on my sources.list I get pages of "couldn't stat source package" errors. 
<ep> I pasted my sources.list earlier (the multeverese lines are commented out)  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/393445
<os2mac> If I suspend my laptop (Dell Inspiron 8600) and I start it back up, my network settings reconfigure to eth0 enabled and I lose the essid and key on my wlan0 card (which was enabled on suspend) 
* sproingie wonders how hard it would be to make gtk's file selector pop open kde ones
<sproingie> maybe using some IPC trick
<mart> ep: you probably need to 'apt-get update' first
<os2mac> and when I try to use the network settings app it won't let me go into administrator mode.
<katakombi> hi.
<sproingie> they probably have more or less identical return conventions -- a filename or list of them
<katakombi> does anybody know when libqt4.0.1-dev will get into ubuntu?
<apokryphos> sproingie: there was a *really* funny video I had with a comparison of them both, but the guy seems to have taken it off the server :/
<mart> sproingie: actually there's quite some difference
<mart> sproingie: hang on, I'll find an article about planned integration work in kde
<sproingie> mart: but nothing that an adaptor couldn't paper over, no?
<mart> sproingie: yeah
<mart> like previews
* sproingie already uses his qt theme in gtk
<ep> I get the errors when I run 'apt-get update'.   Afterwards if I try something like 'apt-cache search mplayer', I will also get errors. In order to fix all this I have to uncomment those multiverse lines and re-update.
<sproingie> all the previews invoke ioslaves, no?
<IlMonaco> hi to all
<IlMonaco> i have a problem with the bootsplash
<mart> sproingie: also, some classes subclass the kde file dialog box
<IlMonaco> when kubuntu starts
<ep> I meant to say I have to comment out the multiverse lines in order to fix the errors.
<sproingie> the file picker would probably have to run out-of-process.  but hey, both kde and gnome speak corba, no?  ;)
<IlMonaco> he says 
<IlMonaco> vesafb.ko not found
<mart> sproingie: kde doesn't speak corba no
* sproingie points out the wink ... kde stopped speaking corba a long time ago, I know
<IlMonaco> what do you think about this problem?
<os2mac> anyone got any ideas?
<mart> sproingie: plan was to do some out of process thing using dbus, and xml transport
<sproingie> and i don't know if gnome has ever actually used it.  dbus would probably be more appropriate
<reagleBRKLN> I installed breezy  over my existing hedgehog root partition.  everything is fine except my sound does not work
<sproingie> i learned corba from books a long time back.  all i can say is it's somewhat better than tooltalk
<mart> sproingie: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1396
<sproingie> otherwise it's a horror
<mart> sproingie: (but where's the main article?...)
<mart> sproingie: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1398
<reagleBRKLN> could gstreamer be getting in the way or doing something weird?
<reagleBRKLN> I also don't hear anything from `cat sample.au > /dev/dsp`  so perhaps it is the kernel
<reagleBRKLN> but the modules all seem to be there: snd                    48644  6 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<reagleBRKLN> `lspci` 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<sproingie> i always thought that microsoft was going the wrong way by abandoning DDE
<Tm_T> DDE ?
<sproingie> but given the slowness of out-of-process OLE components, i can see why they chose COM
<Tm_T> ah
<sproingie> Tm_T: Dynamic Data Exchange.  it was windows 3.1's primary IPC messaging mechanism
<sproingie> apps still use it now, but only in rather trivial ways
<Tm_T> ok
<sproingie> i suppose some things you'd still want to keep in-process
<IlMonaco> what about my problem with bootsplash?
<sproingie> making every button on a toolbar a com object is fine, making every one a process is not
<adrianoc> please, i cant conect MSN from KOPETE, but GIM is ok.
<apokryphos> well... what's the error?
<adrianoc> the kopete say: the password was wrong: please re-enter ... but she is correct
<apokryphos> adrianoc: upgrade to breezy
<adrianoc> but i using KDE, i can using kubuntu with source.list from breezy ?
<adrianoc> breey is only gnome ?
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> adrianoc: ofcourse there's Kubuntu breezy
<sproingie> breezy is all of ubuntu.  that includes kubuntu
<sproingie> and now apparently xubuntu
* sproingie liked xfce way back, but it's pretty bare
<adrianoc> ok, thanks i try
<sproingie> anyone actually successfully used opera's irc?
<Tm_T> me
<Tm_T> a very long time ago
<sproingie> huh.  seemed totally broken in 8.5
<Tm_T> I was highly forced then
<sproingie> ah, nothing else to use, eh?
<gibarian> the breezy opera version gives me a segmentation fault...very much like the newest VLC version
* apokryphos has
* sproingie actually used chatzilla by choice for a while
<apokryphos> oO
<Tm_T> sproingie: it's useful
<Tm_T> usable
<sproingie> xchat now.  i wish konversation had the features i wanted.  not crashing would be one feature
<sproingie> conference mode another
<sproingie> ksirc might be hackable with perl.  but i guess it was too much work to actually document the perl API
<reagleBRKLN> don't have sound with breezy, but if i rmmod snd-intel8x0, and then modprobe it, i do here a click; syslog says ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B]  -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
<adrianoc> please ... Fail to down http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum incorrect
<raphink> hi
<raphink> I've got a problem with the kde 3.5beta1 repositories lately
<raphink> I get a 'NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088' and 'BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>'
<raphink> i've tried to update the registered keys for ftpmaster@ubuntu.com but it doesn't help
<raphink> any idea?
<paelscrit> is kubuntu configured to play mp3's ?
<raphink> paelscrit: you have to install the mp3 librairies
<paelscrit> okay thanks
<raphink> you can use easyubuntu to do it easily
<nikkia> sproingie: have you tried kvirc ?
<paelscrit> i use breezy though
<paelscrit> or am installing breezy atm
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> that's good
<raphink> it seems some kubuntu developer has forgotten to export his key after adding an email address
<raphink> or else I'm can't explain what's wrong
<brosioz> hi
<brosioz> anyone have k3b and dvd pioneer 110D i can burn only 2x with support 8x dvd-r anyone could help ?
<raphink> anybody has got a problem with kde 3.5 packages?
<raphink> brosioz: you should ask on #k3b I think
<god-zero> I really wish someone in the GNU/GPL world would come up with a torrent based update system, preferrably with a voting/commenting system
<nikkia> brosioz: i don't have that combination, but.... try turning off kded in the control center
<MachineScrew> raphink: pobly unstable 
<nikkia> brosioz: kded (the media:/ handler) can seriously  interfere with CD/DVD writing
<brosioz> kded ?
<MachineScrew> damn I am sucking at spelling today
<evilmegaman> hi, I installed java and I can't remember how to enable it. Because it seems that the gnu java thing is the current java. I want the sun java
<Ayiden> Where do you find the Kubuntu 5.10 kernel-sources ?
<brosioz> nikki_a_, where ?
<raphink> evilmegaman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Ayiden> without apt-get.. because with out the sources I cant go online
<evilmegaman> thanks raphink
<Ayiden> Could some one please tell me where to find kubuntu 5.10 kernel sources?
<raphink> Ayiden:  $ apt-cache search linux | grep header
<raphink> should help you
<Ayiden> I cant go online with out them though
<raphink> huh?
<nikkia> brosioz: in the control center, KDE Comonents, Service Manager, KDED Media Manager
<raphink> Ayiden: you mean the repositorise then
<raphink> not the kernel source
<raphink> Ayiden: I can't see why not having the kernel source would prevent you to use apt-get ;)
<Ayiden> win modem
<Ayiden> hsf
<Ayiden> its crap i know *(lol)
<brosioz> nikkia, thx but it's the same
<raphink> hmmm
<brosioz> i'm burining now a dvd
<raphink> gtg
<Ayiden> but the modem works fine with the liuxant drivers
<brosioz> and is always 2x
<Ayiden> linuxant***
<evilmegaman> I can't find where it says how to enable Sun java instead of gnu java raphink...
<nikkia> brosioz: hmmm, my 8x drive starts at about 2x, but gets faster, because its zone-CLV, are you sure that's not what you're seeing ?
<raphink> uninstall gnu java evilmegaman 
<nikkia> well, its a 16x drive, but i only have 8x media :)
<raphink> and you'll only have sun left
<apokryphos> !tell evilmegaman about javadebs
<evilmegaman> okay thanks raphink :)
<brosioz> nikkia, yes of course its start at 2x but remains always 2x
<brosioz> :\
<brosioz> now i'm 87% of 4.3gb
<brosioz> 25minutes
<brosioz> :
<evilmegaman> So just remove anything that refers to gij right?
<apokryphos> you really don't have to remove gij at all.. you can just install java's sun; they can happily coexist
<evilmegaman> Oh
<evilmegaman> And how would I do that?
<helpme> how do i make konversation autoconnect me to some channels at startup?
<evilmegaman> I installed sun already. but it needs to be enabled
<apokryphos> evilmegaman: check the /msg you got from ubotu
<evilmegaman> oh sorry
<evilmegaman> Didn't notice
<apokryphos> helpme: have you read the handbook?
<helpme> apokryphos: ok got that:)
<evilmegaman> apokryphos, Sorry but is there a way to just enable the stuff in /usr/java?
<apokryphos> I have no idea what you mean by enable
<evilmegaman> When  I do java --version, It tells me I am using GNU java
<evilmegaman> I want it to use sun java
<apokryphos> evilmegaman: did you install the deb?
<evilmegaman> Nope
<evilmegaman> the .bin
<evilmegaman> the official one..
<apokryphos> you could have gone wrong on a few steps; I really recommend just using the deb
<evilmegaman> Okay
<brosioz> how could i enable dma on my dvd recorder /dev/hda ?
<mart> brosioz: is hdparm installed?
<brosioz> mart, why hdparm ?
<brosioz> anyway not
<mart> brosioz: it's the only way I know to turn on dma
<chakie> has anyone here happened to play with the ipod:/ ioslave and not been able to add files to it?
<charolastra> because it sets the parameters of your HD (actually anything connected to IDE)
<brosioz> mmm
<brosioz> anyway exist a way to active dma on my dvdrecorder without hdparm ?
<mart> brosioz: not that I know of
<moebious> maybe i am asking something trivial, but couldnt find the answer from a quick look on the kubuntu website... can one download ubuntu, then add kde and kde config files from kubuntu later? 
<mart> moebious: yeah
<mart> moebious: you'd just need to install the kubuntu-desktop package
<kkathman> back...hope everyone is well :)
<moebious> mart, which isnt included in the ubuntu dvd? but only through apt later?
<kkathman> moebious: in fact what mart says is the preferred method
<Kaiser_sleeps> night all
<kkathman> night Kaiser_sleeps 
<kkathman> moebious: its not included in the dvd, because gnome is the default desktop manager. KDE is an add-on
<mart> moebious: or you could get the kubuntu cd
<kkathman> not everyone prefers KDE
<mart> moebious: and use apt-cdrom add
<kkathman> but I'm of the opinion, its much better to clean-install ubuntu, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Ayide1> is there a place to download the kubuntu 5.10 kernel-sources without APT-GET... i need a link to download the sources on windows
<helpme> can't I install gnome from the kubuntu dvd? its not there?
<kkathman> not really
<Ayide1> theres o way to downlaod the sources ecept apt-get?
<Ayide1> no*
<kkathman> thats why I advise to install ubuntu, then put kubuntu-desktop over it..that way you get all the Gnome environment and the KDE...you always have a backup GUI
<nikkia> Ayide1: yes
<mart> Ayide1: what's the line for apt sources?
<kkathman> but for smaller boxes with limited disk, kubuntu is the way to go for KDE
<Ayide1> not sure
<nikkia> Ayide1: if you open the base URL in your web browser, you can poke around til you find the .deb file in the 'pool'
<Ayide1> oh okay
<apokryphos> kkathman: and why would you not advise the opposite? :/
<kkathman> mart: you looking for sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Ayide1> whats the kubunutu/ubuntu pool then?
* apokryphos bows to kde
<kkathman> apokryphos: advise what opposite
<apokryphos> kkathman: i.e. that someone install kubuntu, and then get ubuntu-desktop ;-)
<mart> kkathman: no, it's ok, Ayide1 is trying to get a package url from an apt url
<apokryphos> though if it's just for backup I'd probably prefer xfce :D
<Ayide1> can someone give me the pool link? 
<moebious> well, i used in the past slackware and debian, and on both of those, kde and gnome were both installed, and you could change from one desktop environment to the other.. but from what i see in the (k)ubuntu websites, its more of a policy, for ubuntu to not have kde and kubuntu gnome...
<kkathman> apokryphos: right...absolutely true if you installed from the kubuntu disk.
<pointwood> anyone had success with upgrading to breezy from hoary + kde 3.5beta?
<nikkia> Ayide1: in particular, try something like: http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/
<Ayide1> does kubuntu have its own pool? or will the main debian pool work?
<Ayide1> okay
<Ayide1> is that for 5.10?
<Ayide1> 9 NEED EXACT SOURCES IM NOT LOOKING TO RECOMPILE ONLY TO INSTALL A DRIVER
<nikkia> if 5.10 uses 2.6.12, yes
<kkathman> Ayide1: kubuntu is really just ubuntu base with KDE from what I understand..that may have changed in breezy
<Ayide1> ooops *(lol) caps
<nikkia> Ayide1: the repositories don't quite work like that
<nikkia> basically, you have a list of packages for a specific distro, that point to files within the pool, a file in the pool can belong to several distros/versions
<nikkia> !info linux-source breezy
<nikkia> and it looks like there's no linux-source metapackage
<apokryphos> kernel-source might be what you want
<paelscrit> well i just got kubuntu installed for the first time
<brosioz> setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<brosioz>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<brosioz>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<paelscrit> looks nice
<brosioz> anyone could help ?
<apokryphos> paelscrit: cool :)
<boerni> hi
<mart> brosioz: this isn't by any chance a very new computer?
<Howdy125> Just get build-essentials and the correct kernel headers ...
<mart> brosioz: (I take it you are running as root)
<brosioz> ofcourse
<Ayide1> kubuntu uses Linux 2.6.12.6
<mart> brosioz: I've seen this problem recently on a Intel 9xx box
<Ayide1> i only see 2.6.12 in the repositoies
<Ayide1> is it the same?
<nikkia> Ayide1: probably
<mart> brosioz: Intel 915 host bridge?
<brosioz> mart, i think the problem is with
<larsivi> What's the best way to use KDE 3.5 in Kubuntu?
<brosioz> ide_scsi module
<brosioz> fuck this modul
<Ayide1> wait would this be it linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-9.23_all.deb?
<Ayide1> would that be the right source?
<Ayide1> for 5.10?
<Ayide1> nm it isnt : (
<kkathman> Ayide1: When I upgraded, my kernel was set at 2.6.12-9
<kkathman> and KDE 3.4.3
<Ayide1> okay
<Ayide1> thanks
<Ayide1> so that IS the right kernel
<Ayide1> should I get the headers aswell?
<Ayide1> http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.12/linux-headers-2.6.12-9_2.6.12-9.23_i386.deb and these should be the right headers
<Ayide1> okay well thanks
<moebious> anyone can check whats the size of kubuntu-desktop package of 5.10?
<apokryphos> moebious: a few kb I'd imagine
<apokryphos> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<spiral> hi
<mart> moebious: about 12K
<mart> moebious: 8K maybe
<helpme> where can i order kubuntu breezy 5.10 dvd? i cant seem to find it ANYWHERE!  Plz help!
<apokryphos> you can't
<helpme> can't??? why?
* apokryphos contemplates bugging Shuttleworth about it at the breezy party :P
<apokryphos> helpme: no shipit for kubuntu, unfortunately.
<chase> Hay, im having problem running KDE with my laptop display and a external monitor. Ive tryed to configure xorg and ive been in the display settings but both monitors identify as monitor 2
<kkathman> apokryphos: no fair...no breezy party here :(
<apokryphos> kkathman: where you at?
<kkathman> Dallas area, Texas
<chase> they are also running the same resolution, where as i need the laptop to be monitor 1 and the external display to be monitor 2, with a diffrent resoltution
<soebbi> Does someone know how to use katapult?
<chase> does anyone know how to do this in kubutut
<chase> ^kbuntu
<kkathman> apokryphos: I'll buy you a virtual beer  :)
<apokryphos> cheers!
<mart> soebbi: Alt-Space
<soebbi> mart: Tut garnix
<kkathman> apokryphos: isnt there a way to get your system updated automatically now? I thought I heard someone mention that?
* mart looks confused
<soebbi> mart: Doesn't do anything (Sorry =)
<apokryphos> adept update manager or something; haven't tried it yet
<mart> soebbi: it is running?
<kkathman> apokryphos: I just launched adept manually, there were a few updates.. I think it was in the Breezy Update Notes...I'll check
<soebbi> mart: according to ProcessTable, yes
<apokryphos> I think it is, yeah.
<kkathman> apokryphos: ahh the autoupdater is gnome only it looks like
<mart> soebbi: might be worth deleting it's configuration file in your home dir
<soebbi> mart: One sek...
<kkathman> It says "start-notifier" but have no idea what that is
<helpme> can't I order it from any other online shop??
<kkathman> no biggie
<woddf2> Haldo
<apokryphos> To help keep your system current, adept-updater checks to see which packages have changed and makes it easy to download and install the latest fixes.
<soebbi> mart: There is no config-file in my home
<apokryphos> (from the Kubuntu-anouncement)
<_Admin1> you
<apokryphos> ah; simplistic, but looks ok. Should satisfy all those that love it
<apokryphos> though it has no tray icon, which IIRC is what people love about the gnome one :/
<woddf2> Here is what lsmod outputs: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/393554
<woddf2> Here is what lshw outputs: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/393561
<woddf2> Here is what lsmod outputs: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/393554
<woddf2> Here is what lshw outputs: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/393561
<kkathman> Nice - gkrellm is standard now
<apokryphos> woddf2: quit flooding
* god-zero waits for kde 3.5 beta 2
<apokryphos> kkathman: yuck! :P
<woddf2> Does anyone know how to configure a Sound Blaster 16 sound card?
* apokryphos waits for kde 3.5 beta1 packs
<woddf2> I'm on Kubuntu 5.10.
<paelscrit> anyone know if i have to have a router to hook up my cable internet to my kubuntu box and windows box or can i just use like a switch
<paelscrit> id prefer not to have a router
<duende> a switch should work fine
<paelscrit> okay cool
<duende> i think, it migh depend on your isp
<paelscrit> thnx
<paelscrit> oh
<paelscrit> hmm..
<kkathman> paelscrit: usually that works fine, does for me
<duende> i know with my old isp, i used to plug the modem into a hub, and all computers connected would get their own ip :)
<woddf2> Does anyone know how to configure a Sound Blaster 16 sound card?
<paelscrit> you have cable kkathman?
<humbolt> I have a intel hda sound card and somehow I do not get how to make select the micro source for recording. I choose capture on the mic and turn on capture, but that does not seem to be it.
<kkathman> duende: yah, I have DSL, no diff really than cable, and I have a wireless router with one line to an 8-port hub... each computer gets its own internal IP and the router has a built in hard firewall with a NAT
<god-zero> apokryphos: beta1 packs? beta 1  too buggy for you to  concuder  it even as a beta?
<woddf2> I'm on Kubuntu 5.10.
<apokryphos> god-zero: no packs for amd64, and PPC. Got kde svn, but I'd really rather just use packs 8)
<kkathman> paelscrit: Only diff between cable and DSL sometimes is that Cable uses static IP while DSL uses PPPoE and dynamic...but thats not usually a prob
<duende> kkathman: i mean, each computer got an external ip.  i only had it setup like that for a breif time
<apokryphos> woddf2: congrats!!
<woddf2> Does anyone know how to configure a Sound Blaster 16 sound card?
<paelscrit> well i dont want a router is the whole thing
<kkathman> duende: ahhh ok...I dont do that for security reasons
<god-zero> apokryphos: oh ya, sorry
<paelscrit> i just want like my modem to a switch to the two computer
<duende> yeah, don't blame you there :)
<apokryphos> woddf2: please stop asking the same question a zillion times. If someone is able/willing to help, they will.
<kkathman> paelscrit: you cant use just a hub
<woddf2> Oh
<paelscrit> oh okay..
<paelscrit> so i have to have a router
<woddf2> I'll just wait until someone answers.
<kkathman> paelscrit: unless you intend on using one computer at a time
<god-zero> apokryphos: forgot  U R nonX86
<paelscrit> nah
<duende> woddf2: lsmod | grep snd
<kkathman> cuz theres only 1 IP addie coming in
<apokryphos> god-zero: as-of-late, yes :)
<duende> woddf2: see if you have the soundblaster module loaded
<paelscrit> gotcha, thnx
<kkathman> the router splits that ...thats the reason it works
<woddf2> I tried modprobe sb, does that count?
<duende> woddf2: well, that would be for oss.  i'm assuming you want alsa
<woddf2> Oh
<kkathman> paelscrit: really not much diff in price...routers are around $60-80 USD and hubs are around 30-40
<paelscrit> 60-80? are they that much?
<paelscrit> damnit
<duende> woddf2: modprobe snd-sb16
<duende> woddf2: if that works, then we'll set it up to auto load
<woddf2> modprobe snd-sb16 said: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/393569
<helpme> can i install gnome  entirely from the kubuntu dvd? is it all there on the kubuntu dvd?
<duende> woddf2: lspci
<apokryphos> helpme: it isn't
<duende> woddf2: check to see what's listed there for sound card
<duende> woddf2: should say something like Multimedia Audio controller
<woddf2> I see no sound card: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/393571
<helpme> noooooooooooo:(
<duende> woddf2: is this on-board sound?
<woddf2> I don't know.
<duende> or an add-in isa card?
<helpme> but i think gimp, gaim & forefox are there right?
<duende> where do you plug the speakers into?  an add-in card or the motherboard?
<woddf2> I think it's an ISA PNP card or something.
<duende> yikes
<Palos> hi
<Palos> the dvd iso is broken?
<paelscrit> helpme i think you would just get ubuntu for that
<duende> i don't know how to deal with ISApnp stuff anymore.  back in 98/99 i'd have no problem with it :)
<woddf2> I plug the speakers into the card. The motherboard's sound plugs are blocked by metal.
<paelscrit> the only difference in ubuntu and kubuntu is kubuntu uses kde as opposed to gnome, i think
<paelscrit> im new though i just installed kubuntu today
<duende> paelscrit: with some added kick-ass features :)
<paelscrit> i see
<duende> woddf2: sorry man, i've no idea about isapnp anymore.  i had to forget that stuff to make room in my head for new information
<duende> woddf2: there should be hundreds of howtos on the internet to help
<paelscrit> helpme i dont see any of those application
<paelscrit> its got konqueror, konversation, and kopete
<duende> paelscrit: what applications?
<duende> what are you looking for?
<paelscrit> |11:44|  [helpme]  but i think gimp, gaim & forefox are there right?
<paelscrit> you can just download those however
<Chambers`> hey guys, whats a good binary news leecher for kubuntu?  klibido is exactly what i want but it keeps crashing on me
<Tm_T> akregator?
<helpme> they are on the kubuntu dvd i think but not installed by default
<paelscrit> oh i see
<Tm_T> knode?
<Chambers`> knode is for reading
<Tm_T> hm, ok
<paelscrit> akregator is rss feeds
<helpme> paelscrit: add the dvd to ur sources.list and then u'll be able to get those offline i think
<Chambers`> i need something for downloading files that has nzb support
<Chambers`> guess there aren't too many usenet leechers that use linux :P
<paelscrit> thnx helpme, im not sure how to do that though ;).. im a total noob, i shouldnt have even tried answereing your question
<paelscrit> i use torrrents myself
<Chambers`> also, before installing the latest kubuntu, do the ATI Drivers have 3d enabled?
<helpme> anyone who did not like the new graphical bootup in breezy?
<paelscrit> it looked cool to me
<Chambers`> is there a faq anyone on what to do to get mp3 and dvd support working?
<helpme> paelscrit: its very easy dude....in synaptic Edit>Add CDROM......insert dvd in ur dvd drive and ure done:)
<paelscrit> okay i actually have a cd of the .iso install
<paelscrit> are they on there too?
<helpme> paelscrit: no i dont think they are on the kubuntu cd..but i guess u'll find some packages in the ubuntu breezy cd....just add ubuntu breezy cd
<paelscrit> okay
<paelscrit> ill check it out
<Nomad411> Hi all..  A bit unrelated but I'm desperate..  I'm looking for a hosting place that does IMAP (with subfolders) and LDAP if possible.. Any suggestions?
<helpme> paelscrit: im also a bit of a newbie:)
<paelscrit> i just installed kubuntu like an hour ago though hehe
<paelscrit> before that ive barely messed around with knoppix and ubuntu live
<helpme> hmm..good.....i hope u love linux.....try pclinuxos 9.1 too.......its a fantastic desktop distro with everything working out of the box......suse 10 also comes with everything preinstalled:).......but for me kubuntu is best:)
<_andrea> do, do you suggest me to install the new version on kubuntu? 
<paelscrit> yea im liking this kubuntu
<reagleBRKLN> still trying to figure out why sound doesn't work, booted from kubuntu 5.10 live-cd where it does and looked at some things http://rafb.net/paste/results/Ezoair33.html
<_andrea> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<paelscrit> i actually tried installing suse 9.3 early and yast was freezing on install at format drive part
<paelscrit> so i gave up after a while and now im on kubuntu
<reagleBRKLN> the only diff is in live it indicates the two subdevices are 0/1 and 1/1, whereas now (install) its 1/1 1/1
<helpme> i see......but suse 10 is getting rave reviews....
<helpme> and so is ubuntu:)
<paelscrit> maybe ill try 10
<_andrea> ehI!?!? someone can say me if now the upgrade to breezy is safe?
<paelscrit> im think i had a corrupt cd or something
<helpme> im waiting for a kubuntu breezy review.....everyday i check out distrowatch for it:)
<paelscrit> i dont know why it was freezing
<helpme> did u retry?
<_andrea> have been released officially right?
<shogouki> usb keys are no automaticly mounted, same pb on your installations ?
<paelscrit> yea several times
<paelscrit> then i formatted the drive with partition magic in m windows box and retried
<paelscrit> still froze at 0%
<paelscrit> i gave it like 30 minutes too
<helpme> hmm....i see
<helpme> i guess it might be a corrupt cd/dvd but not sure
<paelscrit> yea that was just a guess, i really have no idea
<_andrea> qho???
<helpme> whats ur hd size? how much uve given linux and windows?
<paelscrit> seems no one has problems with yast
<_andrea> The final version of Ubuntu 5.10 will be released on Oct. 13th. IS IT TRUE???
<paelscrit> well its a seperate computer so there was no windows on it
<paelscrit> its a 40gb
<_andrea> can i now install the new version without problems only inserting files in thre repositories?
<_andrea> aho?
<helpme> _andrea: dude it has already released......r u kidding?
<paelscrit> yea that was yesterday
<_andrea> helpme: no, i'm not
<helpme> _andrea: only inserting files? i didnt get what u said.......u can UPDATE ur installation if u dont wanna do clean install
<_andrea> helpme: so i can install it safely?
<_andrea> helpme: inserting lines in the repository file.. sorry i wrote in a bad way
<helpme> u mean u dont wanna lose ur currently installled apps, right?
<helpme> _andrea: no not that way dude...pop in the cd, reboot, then select fresh install or update.....as u wish
<brosioz> hi
<brosioz> how could i mount automactly my dvd and usbmemory ?
<helpme> _andrea: did u get it?
<helpme> brosioz: hi
<_andrea> helpme: why i can not simply upgrade from repositories?
<_andrea> helpme: yes, you suggest me to download the new version write a bootable and upgrade from CD
<coruja> _andrea: or your go through your sources.list and replace 'hoary' with 'breezy' and then try a dist-upgrade
<coruja> s/your/you
<_andrea> but why you (helpme) told me a sec ago to do not use repositories?
<coruja> but a backup is - as always - recommended :)
<_andrea> backup of what?
<_andrea> of system files?
<helpme> _andrea: yes........there are 2 ways
<coruja> _andrea: backup of your data, and maybe of some .conf files too, at least
<helpme> u can do either way........
<_andrea> ( side question, how i can generate a backup?)
<_andrea> ( is there an automated program? )
<helpme> _andrea: do u have a seperate home partition? 
<coruja> i'm sure there is, but i don't know any by name now as i always archive myself
<helpme> _andrea: for personal data, just copy them to cd......for proffesional backup u may use Konserve
<helpme> Konserve is there:)
<coruja> now i know at least one by name ;)
<_andrea> i have different partitions, so i can simply move data from the root to one of the partitions with conserve?
<_andrea> or you suggest me to do other things?
<helpme> _andrea: dude...u dont need to move anything from root
<helpme> tell me do u have any personal data stored in ur linux system?
<_andrea> helpme: yes
<_andrea> in my home folder... al the configurations and so on
<helpme> then if u fear u may lose them, just copy them to another partition or cd
<helpme> u can copy them to windows partitions
<_andrea> and then i can simply use repositories change or again do you suggest me to use CD
<helpme> if u do it the way coruja told u...u can never lose any personal data
<spiral> are the backports for breezy alive ? where could I find the sources.list adresses ?
<_andrea> helpme: so, why you told me to use the cd if the coruja way is better?
<helpme> _andrea: is ur home folder on a seperate partition? or the same partition on which u have root?
<coruja> in my opinion, best choice would be a fresh install (backup needed!), secondly cd upgrade, then an upgrade by dist-upgrade...
<_andrea> same
<helpme> _andrea: both ways are good.....but if u have home & root on same partition...then use repos
<_andrea> ok tnx for the help
<helpme> and dont do fresh install or update.....u CAN do fresh install but u must copy ur personal data somewhere bcoz u'll lose them
<coruja> ...and in terms of convenience, the order will be from last to first ;)
<helpme> _andrea: ur welcome:)
<_andrea> fresh install or update?
<_andrea> when i want to move my home to another partition how can i do?
<motyR> Hi there:)
<brosioz> how could i mount automactly my dvd and usbmemory ?
<_andrea> simply removing the phisical direcotry and creating a symbolic link 
<paelscrit> does kubuntu seem slow to anyone else?
<_andrea> in the same place?
<paelscrit> maybe its jsut my computer
<helpme> _andrea: no no
<_andrea> ( fast please i have to go to classes ....... ;P tnx)
<motyR> is ther away to let usplash all over the screen? (1024x768)
<katja> Hello
<helpme> _andrea: its a bit complicated to transfer home to another partition...jut wait a min i'll give u a link
<helpme> _andrea: http://wiki.kanotix.net/CoMa.php?CoMa=HomeDirectory
<_andrea> tnx again 
<_andrea> bye
<_andrea> azz i'm lagte
<MarcC> can someone tell me how to enable the terminal window that you can attach to the bottom of konqueror?
<Nomad411> New question then. :)   Is anyone here familiar with the latest IMAP servers?
<nikkia> guess he didn't really want to know
<helpme> nobody answered thats why
<nikkia> helpme: in 2 minutes
<nikkia> helpme: that is NOT a reasonable amount of time to give up after here
<nikkia> many of us have other things we're doing, you know
<BlankB> Like having to hit reset after attempting to burn a data dvd.
<Tm_T> BlankB: =)
<helpme> yeah he may have been asking many times or many places.must be a newbie
<Tm_T> helpme: btw your nick is quite annoying
<helpme> like me:)     newbies have less patience:)
<Tm_T> ;)
<helpme> Tm_T: lol
<nikkia> helpme: his loss
<nikkia> helpme: and probably your loss, next time you ask a question i might be able to answer
<shogouki> damn am i the only guy to have pb with usb key automounting ?
<ubuntu> hi
<helpme> hmm..i usually do hang around longer after  a question...unless ive to go somewhere:)
<helpme> hi
<helpme> shogouki: maybe;)
<Tm_T> shogouki: propably not, media:/ has issues with hal
<BlankB> shogouki: I have problems with a firewire drive automounting.
<helpme> i have problems with a lovelife automounting
<helpme> ;)
<duce> lol
<Tm_T> ehm
<Lothar> Anybody here knows if live CD Ubuntu is able to read a MacOS file system harddisc?
<pointwood> anyone had success with upgrading to breezy from hoary + kde 3.5beta?
<Tm_T> pointwood: me
<pointwood> Tm_T: it just worked?
<Tm_T> pointwood: not just
<pointwood> k
<Tm_T> but I did it weeks ago
<Tm_T> I bet it'll be much easier now
<pointwood> and you had kde 3.5beta installed?
<Tm_T> yes
<pointwood> and just did a plain dist-upgrade?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> ofcourse changed my sources.list first
<pointwood> yeah 
<pointwood> just change everything to breezy...
<pointwood> you still run kde 3.5 beta?
<paelscrit> picture of karl rove from a few hours ago: http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2005/10/14/national/14cnd-rove.583.jpg
<paelscrit> oops wrong window
<pointwood> heh
<helpme> paelscrit: whos karl rove?
<paelscrit> george bush's top advisor
<paelscrit> he's in trouble for leaking a cia agent
<paelscrit> kind of, nothing will happen to him of course
<paelscrit> he got caught though
<BlankB> I am having as many problems as if I had done dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda 8(
<helpme> what are security updates? can i do without them? are they really needed?
<hein> Anybody got a wlassistant package for breezy for me, by chance?
<kkathman> Tm_T: o/
<rumo> helpme, it would be better if you install the security updates
<rumo> do you have a slow internetconnection, helpme?
<helpme> rumo: yep....and limited one
<BlankB> I cant even work 5 minutes without a crash. 3 problems. 1. Machine lockup 2. what I write to cd/dvd is not what i get back. 3. firefox crashes without warning.
<strike4ce> I downloaded Wireless assistant and it went to ark,  How do I install it?
<strike4ce> I extracted the file to my desktop
<kkathman> BlankB: did you upgrade or install clean?
<BlankB> clean install.
<kkathman> Odd.
<BlankB> #1 the lockups is probably the video driver. Using mga from their website.
<kkathman> Dunno...I upgraded from Hoary and have had no probs
<kkathman> possibly true
<BlankB> but #2 what I write out is different that what I get back. thats bad. 
<kkathman> BlankB: The kernel changed versions so your driver might not be for that kernel
<kkathman> BlankB: that sounds like a driver prob too
<BlankB> yep. and since I cant run for more than a few minutes without a lockup. It makes it hard to debug.
<strike4ce> I downloaded Wireless assistant and it went to ark,  How do I install it?
<kkathman> BlankB: I think I would start with those two drivers and check for compatibility with the 2.6.12-9 kernel
<BlankB> strike4ce: is it a .deb that you got?
<strike4ce> BlankB: its called wireless assistant
<strike4ce> BlankB: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=21832
<alexmic> hi all
<BlankB> strike4ce: I am not familiar enough with it to have context for your question.
<Chambers`> anyone have an ipod working with kubuntu?  I can go into /media/ipod but when I go to ipod:/ it says it can't be found
<alexmic> I am right nows dowloading the packets for a dist-upgrade. Though synaptic tells me that kubuntu-desktop will be removed. I have juste the main rep. Is it normal
<BlankB> strike4ce: if you downloaded the deb just do dpkg -i file.deb
<Chambers`> how do i change the root password?
<BlankB> !root
<ubotu> methinks root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<alexmic> I am right nows dowloading the packets for a dist-upgrade. Though synaptic tells me that kubuntu-desktop will be removed. I have juste the main rep. Is it normal
<Chambers`> thanks BlankB 
<duce> Are here people having also trouble with GnuPG and kmail?
<Chambers`> is there a tutorial on what to do to get mp3 playback support and dvd support?
<BlankB> is there a choice of kernels on 5.10?
<coruja> Chambers`: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<`Nomad> Chambers:  if for mp3 support you mean teh ability to listen to MP3s, I had that problem and figured out to install some engines for Amarok this morning.  Use adept and search for your player's name, you might find options ot add ro it
<Chambers`> thanks
<hein> uh, what's the name of the kernel source package?
<gibarian> does anyone get the message about FATAL ext2 module not found when booting the latest kernel on 5.10?
<duce> Chambers` - for example u can install xine and lame for amarok
<coruja> hein: try apt-cache search kernel source
<MachineScrew> can any one help me with a pxe boot install
<hein> coruja: Did, and installed 'linux-source-2.6.12 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.12 with Ubuntu patches', however, all it seems to do is put a .tar.bz2 of 2.6.12 vanilla into /usr/src
<MachineScrew> can any one help me with a pxe boot install
<bengross> hi please help me i need to mount my windows volumes
<BlankB> so 2.6.12 is the only kernel choice without recompile etc.
<BlankB> ?
<Chambers`> coruja: so which ones do i enable exactly?  I have a bunch of commented out universe and multivers's
<Chambers`> breezy universa, breezy-backports main, breezy-security
<coruja> Chambers`: the best is to have all official repos enabled
<hein> coruja: ah, 'apt-get source' on the actual kernel image
<coruja> hein: then you got what you wanted, or not?
<hein> coruja: nah, I wanted it with the patches
<Chambers`> thanks
<coruja> ah, ok
<libben> how do i check if i have the breezy fully updated
<Chambers`> hmm..this wiki is for ubuntu and not kubuntu, it's confusing :(
<bengross> how do in stall programs on kubuntu
<Chambers`> so is marillat ok to set up as a source?
<bengross> i need to burn some toast
<duce> bengross - do u like to use a gui or konsole?
<coruja> libben: when apt-get tells you that there's nothing to update, your system up to date
<coruja> +is
<bengross> simple konsole is ok
<coruja> Chambers`: i prefer downloading only the needed files and installing myself
<libben> yeah. but ive been testing breezy all the way. and hitted reload and mark all changes every day allmost
<bengross> i dont know ubuntu, i used to use mandrake
<libben> and now its released and im not sure if i have the all updated thing
<MachineScrew> can any one help me with a pxe boot install
<coruja> libben: these days, round release time, there are always lots of updates
<Chambers`> coruja: is there a step by step tutorial on how to do it for Breezy Kubuntu? or is this wiki i am looking at for ubuntu up to date?
<duce> bengross - use apt-get
<Chambers`> grrr
<duce> apt-get update for updating the database, apt-cache search 'text' for search and apt-get install'text' to install.
<coruja> Chambers`: in that case searching forums would be best i think, you'll find lots of hints and more there...
<Chambers`> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-thom" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root" kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<duce> bengross - and don't forget the sudo in front of
<bengross> then what? how do i do a search
<Chambers`> bleh
<duce> bengross - apt-get update for updating the database, apt-cache search 'text' for search and apt-get install'text' to install.
<Chambers`> brand new clean install and Kate won't even start
<Chambers`> are you sure this is final release..lol
<duce> bengross - type in apt-get and u get a short help
<bengross> yeh, suppose i want to download bit torrent
<BlankB> So i restored to a fresh install of brezzy. My machine freezes when doing: md5sum kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
* BlankB has never faced such defeat.
<Juerd> BlankB: It can take a while. How do you know it has totally freezed?
<BlankB> cause all hdd activity ceases. And nothing responds. Not even a mouse. Plus I let it sit like that for 10 minutes.
<tenco> hi! i have problems with kpdf and xpdf
<tenco> when i make pdf docs with pdflatex...
<bengross> i installed bit torrent icant find it
<Juerd> BlankB: It could be that your system is incapable of high harddisk throughputs
<tenco> the pdf file is displayed with ugly font in kpdf
<tenco> ...and xpdf
<tenco> but printouts are fine
<Juerd> BlankB: Does it also freeze if you do: cat /dev/zero > zerofile.tmp
<tenco> is it better to install gs-afpl instead of gs-gpl? is that the problem?
<Juerd> tenco: That usually means you used a font that is known to your printer, but not to your computer.
<BlankB> juerd: unfortunately since it keep crashing im doing a restore of 5.04 right now. Is there something about high throughput that I should know about.?
<bengross> i installed bittorrent how do i run it?
<Juerd> BlankB: I had it years ago with a broken IDE controller, and recently with a broken driver for a working IDE controller.
<tenco> Juerd: is use the normal KOMA-package
<tenco> *KOMA-script
<Juerd> tenco: What font is it?
<jagodragon> i forgot my pas word for nickserv can any one held
<tenco> Juerd: i dont know?
<Juerd> tenco: That makes it very hard for me to help you. Sorry.
<BlankB> Hmm...I dont really get many kernel choices with breezy. It works great in 5.04 
<tenco> Juerd: i dont care about fonts much. its serif for normal text and sans serif for sections
<tenco> *section-headings
<Juerd> tenco: If you don't care about fonts much, then what is the problem?
<tenco> Juerd: they are displayed the wrong way in kpdf and xpdf
<Juerd> What's wrong about it?
<tenco> Juerd: e.g. "z" isnt as tall as "u"
<Juerd> It may be an ugly font
<Juerd> But if you haven't specified any font, it's practically free to choose
<tenco> i made the pdf with latex
<tenco> i used the standard-font which the koma-script package specified
<Juerd> Sorry, I cannot help you
<Juerd> Maybe someone else
<Juerd> afk
<tenco> and its printed out with a pretty font
<tenco> Juerd: ok, np
<hussam> do I need to keep xpdf or is kpdf enough? also does Kpdf require xpdf?
<BlankB> juerd: luckily its not a kubuntu problem I get the exact same freeze using knoppix 4.0.2 using the same(nearly) kernel.
<evilmegaman> how do I install java exactly? I installed the sun java .bin file in /usr/java, but when I do java --version it says gij or something :-/
<BlankB> So anyone have any idea why my machine would be perfectly stable without a crash in several months using kernel 2.6.10-5-386 under kubuntu 5.04 and now under breezy with kernel 2.6.12-9-386 its crashes every time I do anything io related.
<bengross> how do i mount my windows partitions?
<duce> bengross - use mount
<BlankB> Can the kernel in (k)ubuntu breezy be downgraded to 2.6.10? Are there any problems associated with doing that?
<duce> bengross - or System Settings-> Disk&Filesystems
<bengross> my settings doesnt list disk and filesystems
<duce> then use mount
<BlankB> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> [windowsdrives]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<jrattner1> When placing my memory stick in KDE gives me the following error
<bengross> i typed mount and it listed some stuff
<jrattner1> The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.
<bengross> /dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<bengross> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<bengross> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<bengross> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<bengross> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<bengross> /dev on /.dev type unknown (rw,bind)
<bengross> none on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=5M,mode=0755)
<bengross> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<duce> bengross - man mount - for example mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows -t ntfs
<BlankB> bengross: dont copy paste here use a pastebin
<evilmegaman> anyone have any idea on how to get java working?
<Juerd> BlankB: It could be that before, you had a driver that didn't support your hardware well, and your system was performing sub-optimal because of that
<Juerd> BlankB: And now, you have a driver that lets your hardware perform the way it is supposed to, but your hardware appears to be unable to handle it
<Juerd> BlankB: Or, something broke in recent kernels.
<bengross> whats a pastebin
<BlankB> The thing that makes it odd is that those tests were dont on a firewire drive. So I am not sure what hardware to look at.
<BlankB> bengross: see the /topic of the channel http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<Juerd> bengross: A web application where you can store a small snippet of text, so that others can see it too.
<duce> bengross -  | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Juerd> bengross: It allows you to share configuration and output, without having to flood a chat channel with lots of lines.
<Chambers`> so hey, how do i get to the new kde software screen that the site was talking about?
<Juerd> Chambers`: "the site"?
<Chambers`> yeah, kubuntu's site
<Juerd> Chambers`: The site, including wiki, is huge. What page?
<bengross> i did this stuff https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<jagodragon> can any one help me with java plugins
<Chambers`> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php
<Chambers`> the kde system settings is supposed to be different
<Juerd> Chambers`: There's a system button in the task bar area
<Juerd> Chambers`: Click it and choose "Settings"
<gdh> Chambers`: Hm, yes I did think that - when in fact all I get in 'settings' is the settings:/ URL in Konq
<gdh> showing text-based category browsing
<gdh> hardly a technology leap :)
<conn> is there a way to remove ALL the packages that are install from "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ?
<jrattner1> I'm also having trouble with removable media, when I insert my jump drive  a page in conqueror comes up saying: The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.
<Chambers`> heh, looks the same to me :P  it is the original Ubuntu that has a settings similar to MacOSX?
<evilmegaman> anyone have any idea for getting Sun java to work?
<Sgep> Is it now feasible to upgrade to breezy w/ apt-get?
<BlankB> sgep: make a backup first. 8)
<bengross> that worked thanks
<Sgep> Hmm?
<Chambers`> ok, the test..to see if transferring songs to my ipod works
<Sgep> hi slick
<slick> hi
<slick> I got a question
<slick> how do you show the sidebar for konquer
<slick> the sidebar I am talking about is the one with buttons such as apps, histroy, etc... I installed kmetabar but I have no clue how to show the sidebar
<Juerd> slick: F9
<slick> well that was quick
<slick> thanks
<Juerd> You're welcome
<Chambers`> grr
<conn> hey, I installed kubuntu breezy but when I installed firefox, there was a problem with the theme (it does not respect the kde or gtk settings).. for example, visiting www.google.com shows ugly buttons and radio buttons that don't belong to the theme. Any idea how to fix this?
<frank23> conn: you want to revert to kubuntu-desktop only?
<Chambers`> says access denied when trying to transfer songs to my ipod
<conn> frank23: yes, I installed ubuntu-desktop because I wanted to test the font settings in gnome, but now I don't want to keep the ubuntu packages, just go back to the standard kubuntu install
<tenco> Juerd: acroread does it right
<frank23> conn: the only way I know how to do that is to ininstall some gtklibs to get rid of all GNOME programs and then reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<hussam> do I need to keep xpdf for kpdf to function? Does Kpdf require xpdf?
<Juerd> conn: See apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop
<da_bon_bon> i need to get rid of gnome .. how do i do that ?
<Juerd> conn: That shows the packages it consists of (depends on)
<Juerd> conn: Remove those.
<Juerd> da_bon_bon: Same as conn
<da_bon_bon> Juerd: remove each and every one by one ?
<conn> Juerd ad frank23, thanks. I'll check the dependencies and remove that way
<bengross> im downloading madwifi but the file is huge
<Juerd> da_bon_bon: All that you want gone.
<da_bon_bon> cant do i --remove-with-deps ?
<bengross> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10_2.6.10.5.orig.tar.gz
<Juerd> da_bon_bon: I do not know
<frank23> bengross: madwifi comes with ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> Juerd: someone told me to remove libgtk -- but that removes gaim and firefox too :(
<Juerd> da_bon_bon: Don't do that.
<frank23> da_bon_bon: well if you don't mind redownloading stuff, yuo can just reinstall kubuntu-desktop afterwards
<da_bon_bon> ok..
<da_bon_bon> would i be better of doing a clean kubuntu install ?
<jrattner1> how do i restart the kicker
<frank23> da_bon_bon: its not necessary. after you install kubuntu-desktop, it will be like a fresh install
<da_bon_bon> ok.
<frank23> da_bon_bon: although if you have dialup, do the fresh install ;-)
<Juerd> jrattner1: First, kill it. (ctrl+alt+esc, then click on kicker)
<humbolt> can I run into trouble if I setup postfix as my private smtp server and use it for mail delivery, while I am behind a NATing Router?
<Juerd> jrattner1: Then, start it again. (alt+f2, type "kicker")
<da_bon_bon> lol, frank23 
<humbolt> and how is that if I just use the sendmail command?
<Chambers`> hey guys, any idea when transfering songs to my ipod I get an access denid error?
<jrattner1> sounds good
<da_bon_bon> frank23: i am on breezy .. but server are so slow that i will do it on sunday only
<Juerd> jrattner1: Not all applets and icons may come back.
<m0ns00n> Eveningf
<frank23> da_bon_bon: yeah servers will be slow for a few days
<Juerd> jrattner1: If that is a problem, restart KDE 
<humbolt> Chambers: type in mount and ls -l the dir you mounted the ipod to
<humbolt> Chambers: check the permissions
<conn> Juerd: I figuerd apt-get remove gnome* would do roughly the equivalent, the elected packages for removal seemed correct
<bengross> i cant find madwifi
<Chambers`> drwx------  5 thom thom 4096 2008-12-26 21:42 iPod_Control
<Chambers`> here's the wierd part
<frank23> bengross: its included in linux-restricted-modules
<frank23> bengross: why did you want to download it?
<Chambers`> -rwx------  1 thom thom  296 2004-12-29 18:24 WMPInfo.xml
<Chambers`> so i have access to it
<Chambers`> don't know why it gives me an error
<Juerd> conn: It's not entirely the same. Not all packages begin with gnome
<Chambers`> btw, typing ipod:/ on konq says ipod can't be found :/
<slick> how do you launch katapult?
<bengross> madwifi for my wifii driver?
<conn> Juerd: yes but it removes the base gnome packages, and packages that relied on that are removed too.. for example, vino, gaim, nautilus - they were all selected 
<frank23> bengross: do lsmod | grep ath    and if ath_pci is there, you already have the module loaded
<Chambers`> any ideas?  Is my fstab entry correct?
<frank23> bengross: I have an atheros chipset (that uses madwifi) and I didn't have to configure anything to get my card working
<Chambers`> This is my fstab - /dev/sda        /media/ipod     vfat    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Chambers`> i don't know why it's not working
<bengross> why isnt it the same for me?
<Chambers`> maybe i need to format it first?
<frank23> bengross: I mean the hardware was working automatically, I still needed to configure the network myself
<bengross> ok how do i configure the network?
<Chambers`> no one in here with an ipod?
<Sgep> Can the breezy install CD be used to upgrade?
<frank23> bengross: what did lsmod | grep ath give you?
<frank23> bengross: System Settings -> Network Settings -> Administrator mode
<frank23> If you have an atheros chip in your card, you should see ath0 in the Interface list
<libben> how do i check what dvd burner i have
<libben> want a command
<Juerd> libben: cdrecord -scanbus
<Girth> hi can someone help with a problem i have with kde su root access?
<Juerd> Girth: State the problem. You'll find out if we're able to help.
<Juerd> Chambers`: Shouldn't it be sda1 instead of sda?
<da_bon_bon> lol, Juerd 
<reagle> FRACK. hosed my partitions cause 5.10 won't install "Unable to install initrd tools"
<bengross> wireless?
<reagle> 5.04 doesn't have this problem
<Juerd> reagle: Were you installing from cd?
<Girth> ok i have just installed latest breezy. i need to set up static ip address. when i try admin mode button i get eirther kde su error "su returned with an error"
<reagle> juerd, yes
<Chambers`> when i do mount it says sda2
<Juerd> reagle: Did you download that cd? Have you checked if the cd was right using the md5sum?
<bengross> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/393745
<Juerd> reagle: What do you mean by "hosed"?
<reagle> juerd, k3b gave me a check before burning
<Juerd> reagle: Using the md5sum?
<gurumeditationer> is there any disadvantage to installing ubuntu then installing kubuntu-desktop compared to installing kubuntu from a kubuntu cd?
<reagle> Juerd: i mean i'm gonna have a lot of work to do tonrestore my home partition
<Girth> or a "conversation failed" erropr
<Juerd> reagle: Have you tested the cd after burning as well?
<Juerd> reagle: What does it mean, technically?
<bengross> did u get that
<Juerd> reagle: There is an application that can guess partition tables, based on patterns found on the drive.
<reagle> juerd, so i suppose i should check it again
<frank23> bengross: yeah I have exactly the same thing
<bengross> okay cool
<Juerd> reagle: It is called gpart, and it is on the KNOPPIX live cd.
<bengross> i have tried administrator winfi didnt help
<Chambers`> ok, i get an error
<Chambers`> could not mount device
<reagle> Juerd: lost cause since i've done so many f'd installs now
<Juerd> gurumeditationer: Yes, it gives you gnome.
<Chambers`> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on dev/sda1
<reagle> just would lik to get 5.10 now.
<frank23> do you see ath0 in the interfaces in network settings?
<Juerd> gurumeditationer: Which isn't a problem, but leaves the system a little bloated.
<reagle> how to check md5sum of a cd?
<Juerd> gurumeditationer: You can remove it manually, but it's some work.
<Juerd> reagle: md5sum /dev/hdc (or whatever cd device)
<Juerd> reagle: Compare the output to the md5 file that you downloaded along with the iso
<Chambers`> but i can still go to /media/ipod
<Juerd> Or should have downloaded
<Chambers`> what the heck?
<Juerd> (It's not too late)
<Juerd> Chambers`: Until something is mounted there, it's just a normal directory.
<Chambers`> but it shows the ipod contents
<satafterh> we need more seeds for the dvdiso
<Juerd> Chambers`: Then it is mounted. See the output of mount
<satafterh> if you have it share it people
<Chambers`> but it gives me an error
<frank23> bengross: do you see ath0 in the interfaces in network settings?
<Chambers`> no one has an ipod here and got it working?  I'd like to know what their fstab entries are
<bengross> yes
<bengross> i click enable and it turns off again
<frank23> then select it and configure interface
<bengross> ok what do i type there
<frank23> what do you about your router? is encryption enabled?
<bengross> no encryption
<frank23> bengross: do you know the ssid? (the network name)
<jagodragon> are there a specific package to download for java?
<m0ns00n> Yes
<bengross> network name? i dont think theere is one
<m0ns00n> Just take the jdk
<m0ns00n> It includes the jre
<m0ns00n> Which is the run time environment that's needed for java apps and the plugin
<jagodragon> thanks
<m0ns00n> No
<m0ns00n> :-)
<m0ns00n> If you need help installing the plugin for mozilla/konq/firefox just ask
<jagodragon> thanks
<m0ns00n> ;-)
<Sgep> Hi all
<bengross> shouldnt need a network name
<m0ns00n> hi
<Sgep> Can I make the apt-get go faster/
<Sgep> Or somehow use the Install CD?
<bengross> what should i type in for network name
<Sgep> Hi mrmarcel 
<frank23> bengross: its a setting in the router.  I think you need to know that. kwifimanager can scan for networs if you don't know
<Sgep> hi rodrigo 
<Sgep> Hi roman
<roman> Hello here!
<bengross> i got rid of the name
<bengross> now its working
<bengross> :)
<bengross> thanks
<mrmarcel> Hi Sgep :)
<roman> is KDE 3.4.3 available for hoary?
<frank23> bengross: what did you do?
<Sgep> How do I get the apt-get to go faster?
<bengross> hey
<bengross> it detected it
<Mez> roman, for breezy, yes
<Sgep> Or can I somehow use the InstallCD?
<bengross> but wont stay conected on the control module
<roman> but not for hoary?
<Corvus> roman, it's available for hoary too
<laszlok> jagodragon: Just the 1.4 runtime?
<roman> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main
<roman> deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main
<roman> Do I get 3.4.3 if I change the number in my sources.list record deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 hoary-updates main ??
<evilmegaman> anyone hava any Idea on getting sun's JRE to work? I installed the .bin in /usr/java But when I do java --version the output says gij...
<roman> Sorry for the mess, that's Ctrl+V in Konversation...
<Sgep> Can I upgrade via the install CD?
<Sgep> hiep
<Chambers`> what a joke
<Chambers`> i open up system system settings -> disk and file systems
<Chambers`> click on administrator mode
<Chambers`> put in my password (since root doesn't exist)
<Chambers`> nothing
<Chambers`> goes back to the screen where i can't do anything
<Chambers`> so how the heck am i supposed to get administrative privledges?
<frank23> Chambers`: it does work for me
<Chambers`> this is a clean install
<Chambers`> like half hour ago
<ubuntu> hi
<frank23> Chambers`: you can try kdesu kcontrol  
<jagodragon> just the 1.4 runtime? what do you mean
<Chambers`> yes i can, but it should work the other way too
<Chambers`> and, for some reason it tries to mount my ipod to /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 at the same time...when the disk and filesystem says it's on /dev/sda
<frank23> Chambers`: I know... hoary also had problems of this kind: going to administrator mode. I think its related to the fact that ubuntu uses sudo instead of root account
<Chambers`> i was having problems with my ipod in Suse 10, was hoping Kubuntu would fix..but there are even more problems :(
<Chambers`> you'd think if they had problems like this before they would address them
<frank23> Chambers`: file bug reports. Its the only way :-)
<Chambers`> what's the point on Bug reporting if they don't address the issue?
<Sgep> Can I get apt-get to skip a download once it started?
<Chambers`> you said they knew about it...but it's still not fixed
<Chambers`> :( guess i'm going back to suse :(  so frustrating
<Chambers`> why doesn't this stuff just work..hehe
<frank23> Chambers`: At least I think they knew. 
<Chambers`> or at least keep it in testing longer
* Sgep prods his question
<frank23> Sgep: you can use ctrl-C to stop apt-get
<m0ns00n> back
<Sgep> Then how do I prevent the upgrade of that package
<Sgep> And will apt-get resume where it was?
<frank23> Sgep: for the download, yes it will resume
<py> hi
<frank23> Speg: what do you mean prevent the upgrade?
* Sgep doesn't want to download the package vegastrike-data
<py> where can i find audio/video codecs fore breezy badger ?
<frank23> py http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
* Sgep pokes
<frank23> Sgep: then don't install vegastrike
<Chambers`> grrr
<Sgep> How?
<Sgep> It's alreay installed, but I don't want it upgraded
<frank23> Sgep: oh... 
<Sgep> Is there a way to upgrade w/ the CD?
<frank23> You can lock a package to a specific version but I only know how to do it with synaptic
<frank23> Sgep: yes if you add the cd to your sources.list  but I don't know what that line is
<evilmegaman> Does kubuntu come with python 2.4 or 2.3?
<roman> Corvus: how can I get kde 3.4.3 for hoary then?
<frank23> evilmegaman: 2.4 by default but 2.3 is in the repos as well
<evilmegaman> okay thanks frank23 :)
<Corvus> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/hoary-kde343 hoary main
<orugo> i!
<orugo> hi
<lwells> HI all
<orugo> i've got the new 5.10
<orugo> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<lwells> I am trying to get Kubuntu through bittorrent
<orugo> bittorrent
<orugo> NAH
<orugo> download from internet!
<gath> hello
<lwells> I am tryting that too, so slowwwww
<orugo>  imean
<orugo> from http
<orugo> oh
<orugo> i have a 256k connection... so its always slow :P
<orugo> hahaa
<gath> is there any program available to show incoming mail
<lwells> I have Cable and it says 2 days
<gath> like korn
<orugo> gath theres a lot of programs
<orugo> do you have kubuntu?
<gath> yes
<lwells> me?
<orugo> look in kynaptic
<gath> i used korn in kanotix
<gath> kynaptic?
<orugo> i think korn is available in kubuntu too
<orugo> maybe slipknot, haha
<orugo> emm
<roman> Corvus: thanks, the word "packages" was added so my sources.list broke. Getting my new KDE ...
<orugo> kynaptic and synaptic are the packages manager
<gath> i tried to get korn over apt, but it doesn`t work
<orugo> oh
<Juagar> how to play .mp3 files?
<orugo> i dont know... i dont use pop3 mail :P
<orugo> sry
<Juagar> amarok says I need some codecs
<orugo> codecs?
<Juagar> I don't know
<gath> korn depends on kdelibs4 
<Juagar> I can't play any media
<Juagar> no films no mp3
<orugo> hey
<orugo> i have to change my repos in synaptic?
<frank23> Juagar: get kaffeine-xine, w32codecs for movies and change the engine in the kaffeine settings
<kkathman> greets again all :)
<gath> orugo: kynaptic also depends on kdelibs4
<orugo> when i switchetd from 5.04 to 5.10
<Juagar> where can I find w32codecs?
<frank23> http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Juagar> I think aren't in kynaptics
<gath> and libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.9
<Juagar> and for mp3?
<icke> howdy
<orugo> hey juagar
<gath> and libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3)
<orugo> whats http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<gath> what can i do?
<orugo> i dont know :( im not a really expert user :(
<frank23> Juagar: get gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3
<Juagar> I've it
<robert2005> Hi! amd64-k8 nvidia kernel stuff is brocken amd64-generic works .. is this bug already know?
<robert2005> n
<frank23> orugo: you can get the .deb for w32codecs there
<Juagar> but i don't know what happens
<icke> even mijn session restarten
<Juagar> I've got w32codecs
<icke> oops
<orugo> i dont need them :P
<icke> wrong channel
<frank23> Juagar: do you have kaffeine-xine?   gstreamer is not good for videos
<Juagar> I want for mp3 as well
<orugo> i had souind problems in 5.04 but now in 5.10 it works PERFECT
<Juagar> now I can hear the film but i can't watch ir
<orugo> :D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<Juagar> it
<Juagar> I'm going to try kaffeine-xine
<orugo> hey
<frank23> Juagar: you have to change a setting in kaffeine to tell it to use xine also
<orugo> i need help with the repos
<orugo> in 5.10 what repos i have to change?
<Juagar> ok
<orugo> i mean i still having HOARY repos
<frank23> orugo: you change hoary for breezy everywhere (except hoary-extras)
<frank23> !tell orugo about upgrade2breezy
<kkathman> orugo:  look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<MEtaLpREs> whats the easiest way to recompile your kernel?
<MEtaLpREs> i need to recompile it using a newer version of gcc to get this app to work properly
<Juagar> ok, now I can watch films
<frank23> MEtaLpREs: aren't kernels always compiled with gcc 2.95 ?
<kkathman> good day frank23, btw :)
<orugo> tks a lot
<Juagar> frank23, but i haven't change anything
<frank23> Juagar: as long as it works
<MEtaLpREs> mine is compiled using 3.4.5
<Juagar> I didn't the chance to change to xine engine
<MEtaLpREs> but i need it compiled using 4.0.2
<frank23> MEtaLpREs: you're right, its not 2.95 
<Juagar> I just have keffeine and kaffeine-gstreamer engines
<chx> hi all
<frank23> MEtaLpREs: why do you need it comiled with 4.0.2? is it for vmware?
<Juagar> but I've installed kaffeine-xine....
<MEtaLpREs> yes
<chx> What files writes out the text (Kubuntu ...) before login on ctrl+alt+f1?
<frank23> Juagar: the kaffeine one is actually kaffeine-xine
<Juagar> ahhh
<Juagar> ok
<Juagar> thanx
<frank23> MEtaLpREs: install gcc-3.4  then  export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4  then run the configuration script
<chx>  /etc/issue
<chx> I see.
<DarkSeid> hello folks
<DarkSeid> got me a problem
<DarkSeid> wonder if anyone else experienced it
<elvirolo> hi all
<DarkSeid> upgraded from Hoary to Breezy w/ apt-get and now my USB is fubar
<elvirolo> how do i enable musicbrainz support in amarok ?
<DarkSeid> doesn't even mount the USB devices
<DarkSeid> but it works fine under Gnome
<Juagar> Amarok:some media could not be loaded (not playable)
<Juagar> why the hell
<DarkSeid> any ideaS?
<Juagar> I've installed gstreamer0.8-mad
<DarkSeid> digikam and kamera dont see the device at all
<elvirolo> Juagar: have you tried recently to play a cd with amarok?
<Juagar> not a cd
<DarkSeid> konqueror doesn't show it mounted either
<Juagar> an mp3 file
<DarkSeid> yet it works fine under Gnome
<Juagar> I've installed today my kubuntu 5.10
<tenco> what was wrong with breezy preview? i updated to the preview a few days ago and everything was fine. now i updated to breezy final and my kubuntu system is unuseable! wlan doesnt work anymore and X is slow like hell!
<DarkSeid> tenco tell me about it
<DarkSeid> I should have stayed with Hoary
<DarkSeid> and just used the backports
<Riddell> hal fix is people want to test it out http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kdebase-kio-plugins_3.4.3-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<evilmegaman> what is a good bittorrent client that doesn't need gtk because I get an error about gtk when I use the regular one...
<frank23> tenco: that's pretty shitty.
<kkathman> I have noticed that KDE is a bit slower also, but for some unknown reason..other than that, everything is working fine for me
<DarkSeid> USB devices are borked for some reason in Kubuntu
<Juagar> what should I install to play .mp3 files with amarok? I've tryed gstreamer0.8-mad and doesn't works
<elvirolo> Juagar: go in the peripherals tab
<elvirolo> Juagar: no sry the filesystem tab
<elvirolo> yeah i have many issues with breezy too
<elvirolo> evilmegaman: ktorrent
<elvirolo> any ideas about my prob ?
<DarkSeid> I am playing mp3's right now with Amarok
<elvirolo> Juagar: use xine, it's much better
<tenco> DarkSeid: the mouse pointer moves sluggisch with a great lag and i dont know whats the problem with the wlan, the interfaces config file wasnt touched
<frank23> Juagar: there is also an amarok-xine package
<Kejk_PL> Juagar: you have to change engine to gstreamer in options too
<tenco> *sluggish
<evilmegaman> okay elvirolo, is there any ones that also have a trackerless feature like DHT and stuff?
<Juagar> I'm gonna try
<DarkSeid> tenco I feel your pain bro
<elvirolo> evilmegaman: i don't know but i doubt it
<DarkSeid> I had to install Gnome 
<DarkSeid> so I could use the GDM
<evilmegaman> ok thanks :)
<DarkSeid> KDM was hosing up
<tenco> german language pack for kdevelop is missing, too
<Juagar> kejk_PL: I've the gstreamer engine 
<DarkSeid> and now with USB support borked it seems its a bit more than X and some minor issues
<DarkSeid> I switch over to Gnome and X is fine and fast, USB works
<DarkSeid> kill the session and start a session in K and borked
<MPC> is any concensus observation emerging here? ... watching #kubuntu and #ubuntu, is it safe to conclude that there are a LOT of problems with this new Breezy version? ... or is this just normal hardware issues volume?
<Riddell> DarkSeid: I just posted the fix for USB support, testers would be good
<tenco> seems to me like the transition from 3.4.2 -> 3.4.3 is the problem
<DarkSeid> ok downloaded and installing now
<Riddell> killall kded && kded  after install
<tenco> Riddell: would test it, if my wlan would still work
<tenco> Riddell: no net connection -> no testing
<VR^> hey all, i burned 3 ISOs, all of which didn't work, i checked the md5sum on every one of them, burned at 2x speed, and yet, i couldnt install... i even burned some other stuff with the same cds and everything went well.
<VR^> i'm at my wits end
<VR^> i burned them with gnomebaker
<icke> I just updated my Breezy Preview to 'normal' Breezy but i can not find Guidance; Where can i find it / how to run i?
<icke> it*?
<MEtaLpREs> what is the directory that has the C header files?
<DarkSeid> Riddell "killall kded && kded"?
<frank23> MEtaLpREs: for the kernel? I think the default is fine but you need linux-headers installes
<MEtaLpREs> the default directory its giving me doesn't exsist
<Juagar> ok amarok-xine works perfectly!
<Juagar> thanks for all
<MEtaLpREs> i dont have /usr/src/linux
<Juagar> :D
<Riddell> DarkSeid: that's what you need to run after install
<DarkSeid> well then it doesn't work
<DarkSeid> FATAL: DCOP communication problem!
<DarkSeid> Aborted
<frank23> MEtaLpREs: do you have linux-kernel-headers installed?
<evilmegaman> anyone have any idea how to get java working using just the official sun .bin installer?
<DarkSeid> kaboomk
<Riddell> DarkSeid: try just running kded
<MEtaLpREs> heh, nope i dont have it installed, i bet thats a good reason
<DarkSeid> FATAL: DCOP communication problem!
<DarkSeid> Aborted
<DarkSeid> kaboom
<Riddell> hmm, not good
<DarkSeid> well it isn't any worse than what it was
<DarkSeid> LOL
<DarkSeid> at least you tried
<DarkSeid> well if I have to use the camera I will just switch over to Gnome right quick
<DarkSeid> ooh Riddell you also know that the KDM is flakey as all hell?
<Riddell> DarkSeid: what's up with it?
<DarkSeid> well for one it's an IFFY start
<DarkSeid> sometimes it will go to the KDM on boot others it will just die and drop you to a console
<evilmegaman> anyone have a clue on how to get java working?
<DarkSeid> giving permission errors on Display 0:0
<evilmegaman> I have been asking for HOURS
<DarkSeid> its a crap shoot to say the least
<DarkSeid> 3 out of 5 times it worked for me
<DarkSeid> so I switched to the GDM
<DarkSeid> thing is I didnt have this problem with the RCs
<DarkSeid> last week 5.10 was stable as all hell
<DarkSeid> then I did the upgrade to the final and its just blech
<Russel-Athletic> mhhh i have a problem with katapult: in the livecd (beta 1) i had an icon and i coul configure katapult with it, but the icon is now gone (kubuntu rc1 install; now uptodate)
<ep> Which insturctions should I follow for nvidia 3d drivers? How about method given in the unofficial ubuntu guide?  That seem simple enough.
<apokryphos> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ep> thanks
<Russel-Athletic> somebody a solution?
* apokryphos tries to remember what to press for config options with katapult
<Riddell> apokryphos: control-c
<apokryphos> aha, thanks.
<Riddell> Russel-Athletic: alt+space  control-c
<Russel-Athletic> thx!
<Riddell> which is ugly I know
<Russel-Athletic> but why is the default behaviour not in tray?
<apokryphos> Russel-Athletic: no point in having it there, really
<apokryphos> it should function as an alternate to alt+f2, if you think about it (but better, of course).
<apokryphos> it's not something we'd really ever want closed
<Russel-Athletic> no but you want to configure it sometimes and don't run to the maintainer everytime you don't remember the right shortcut
<apokryphos> there'll probably be a handbook for it soon
<Russel-Athletic> ok...
<Russel-Athletic> (i led it stay in tray for now :D)
<apokryphos> though it would be nice to have an easily accessible config option, I guess
<Russel-Athletic> perhaps a systemsettings module...
<apokryphos> an option, no doubt
<Russel-Athletic> mhhh i just imagine a "konqueror-plugin": you type a location (of course with tab-completion) and the file is opened with it's default programm
<Russel-Athletic> that would be really nice
<Juerd> Russel-Athletic: Hit alt+spacebar
<Mekonikum> moin
<Juerd> Oh, nevermind
<Juerd> I was lagging behind
<Russel-Athletic> nice!
<Russel-Athletic> need a bit to know how to do a completion
<RezDawg> anyone else have problems with firefox after going to 5.10?
<Riddell> Russel-Athletic: it needs an arrow on it that brings up the menu when clicked is all
<Juerd> RezDawg: Can you be a little less specific?
<Juerd> I think not.
<RezDawg> sorry. I cant get firefox to run at all since I upgraded to breezy
<djib> hey
<Juerd> That's clearer
<Juerd> What do you get if you try to run it?
<djib> what packages do you need to install under breezy to be able to play mp3 files ?
<RezDawg> it says its malformatted. so i uninstalled it and then reinstalled but still no luck
<RezDawg> I made sure to update all the packages before doing so
<frank23> RezDawg: try mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.old
<jrattner1> What is thiis /uisr/share/ubuntu artwork error and how do i fix it
<slow-motion> n8
<icke> how do i run/find guidance?
<_john> hello
<_john> I have a question I hope someone can help me with
<Juerd> Ask it
<poimen> I downloaded both and burned the isos upto speed in my 40x cd-rw and I get in both a error in the install about files not being eble to install in the HD should I burn them in a slower speed??
<poimen> I am talking about kubuntu iso
<poimen> and ubuntu one
<_john> alright I plug my ipod in and konqueror pops up and says An error occurred while loading media:/sdb1:
<strike4ce> How do I clear my history in kubuntu?
<_john> The file or folder media:/sdb1 does not exist.
<_john> it worked before then it started giving me that
<_john> any idea on how I might fix this?
<RezDawg> !ubotu tell RezDawg about java
<brosioz> how could i mount automactly my dvd and usbmemory ?
<_john> Can anyone please help me?
<icke> how do i run/find guidance?
<gath> hello
<gath> mp3`s on amarok doesn`t run, why not?
<icke> Kubuntu doesnt have mp3 support out of the box
<_john> can anyone help me with my ipod problem
<gath> and how i get support?
<arafat> i am setting up a dual bott system at the moment (winxp and kubuntu)... on whihc partition do i have the bootable flag to set? winxp partition or /boot ?
<Juerd> What is the default user name in kubuntu?
<Juerd> I know what password I typed :)
<icke> gath:  you need a package
<_john> doh seem to have hit a wall here
<gath> which package?
<gath> over apt?
<icke> dunno exactly, but i am searching
<icke> you can download it via apt yes (or via Kynaptic/Synaptic)
<_john> nstall the akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad packages from the universe repository and killall artsd to restart the sound server. You will also have to restart Amarok and Kaffeine.
<_john> for mp3
<Juerd> Why is ubuntu back to grub?
<Juerd> I was glad it used lilo
<icke> [23:25:42]  <_john> nstall the akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad packages from the universe repository and killall artsd to restart the sound server. You will also have to restart Amarok and Kaffeine. <- you may need to edit your source.list file
<Corvus> when has ubuntu used lilo by default ?
<strike4ce> Why is my address bar in Konqueror and Firefox so small?
<strike4ce> How do I adjust?
<_john> come on someone gotta know how to help a guy out here
<_john> lol
<Juerd> Corvus: At the time I installed it on my laptop
<Juerd> Corvus: A month or so ago
<strike4ce> Why is my address bar so small in Konqueror and firefoz?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> upgrading to breezy... i hope everything will be ok
<Tallia1-KubuntU> :P
<Tallia1-KubuntU> i'll let you know :D
<Tm_T> ok
<strike4ce> Why is my address bar so small in Konqueror and firefoz?????????????????
<Tallia1-KubuntU> WOW 1400 file to download
<Tallia1-KubuntU> this is a big upgrade :D
<Tallia1-KubuntU> and will take long time too........ 6 hours
<Tallia1-KubuntU> .. :P
<_john> can anyone help me with a ipod problem?
<leveldoc> _john: what's the deal, maybe I can help
<_john> I plug my ipod in and get a An error occurred while loading media:/sdb1
<_john> The file or folder media:/sdb1 does not exis
<_john> and sometimes its sdb2 instead
<leveldoc> _john: I'm sorry, I don't know about this. Maybe the wiki could help?
<_john> I found something on one of the fourms it worked before I updated to kde then it went all poopie lol
<leveldoc> :-)
<leveldoc> I've never tried to connect my iPod to Kubuntu, I have another PC where it's usually connected to, I run ubuntu there.
<_john> seems a few others have has the same problem tho
<leveldoc> it's works like a charm under ubuntu
<leveldoc> open up a thread on the forums then, shouldn't take too long to get it fixed
<_john> when I was just  running gnome it worked
<_john> but kde is being funky
<leveldoc> now you got me curious! :-) I should try it with kde then...
<VR^> what would i need to get, after my server install is done,  to get a gui?
<_john> heheit worked and I was all like yes I got everything done
<leveldoc> (k)ubuntu-desktop
<_john> then my ipod crapped out
<_john> lol
<VR^> leveldoc: does that install a whole bunch of other stuff?
<VR^> like office, etc
<leveldoc> VR^: take a look at packages.ubuntu.com and look at the dependencies
<VR^> and also, don't i need x?
<VR^> leveldoc: thanks
<leveldoc> it should install everything you need
<VR^> ok
<leveldoc> u'r welcome
<VR^> i just wanted to try a minimal configuration
<leveldoc> try XFCE then
<VR^> i did, but i don't know if i can run gnome/kde programs under xfce
<leveldoc> apt-get should figure the part with X out on it's own... :-)
<leveldoc> sure you can
<leveldoc> it all depends if you have the necessary libraries installed, and usually apt-get takes good care that they are. :-)
<VR^> i see
<VR^> so i would not need to worry about x
<leveldoc> I don't think so.
<VR^> but someone told me i'd need to start it manually, startx xfce for example
<leveldoc> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/xfce4
<leveldoc> well, if you don't install something like kdm or gdm, you will have to do so, I guess.
<VR^> i see
<leveldoc> but I don't know if apt-get lets you install a complete desktop without a graphical login manager
<VR^> that's kinda risky though, i dont think id know the multiverse repo urls by heart
<leveldoc> so, worst case would be that you would have to add gdm or kdm after xfc4
<VR^> ok
<gath> hello
<leveldoc> it's in the universe repo, should be safe to install.
<VR^> ok
<leveldoc> gath: hello :-)
<gath> i have problems with my usb-sticks
<leveldoc> _john knows something about that :-)
<Tm_T> Riddell: any knews about hal problem?
<gath> when i put it on the computer i get a error-message
<gath> Beim Laden von media:/sda1 ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten:
<gath> Die Datei oder der Ordner media:/sda1 existiert nicht.
<gath> what is wrong?
<_john> John knows bout what going to kde?
<_john> lol
<leveldoc> gath: you've got the same error as _john :-)
<VR^> gath: #kubuntu-de
<_john> ohhhh the ipod thing
<_john> seeeee Im not alone!
<VR^> maybe they can helkp
<_john> lol
<VR^> help*
<leveldoc> lol
<_john> from what I read its a kde isssue
<gath> but it`s only a usb-stick, the same with my card-reader
<Tm_T> gath: known issue :(
<_john> its a kde bug of some sort not much to read on it
<leveldoc> well, I'm gonna take off, have fun
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuBreezyKnownProblems
#kubuntu 2005-10-20
<brosioz> how could i mount automactly my dvd and usbmemory ?
<kevogod> wtf
<kevogod> What happened to #ubuntu?
<shadeofgrey> hi everybody
<shadeofgrey> anyone available at the moment?
<shadeofgrey> i justinstalled kubuntu for the first time... i usually use the gnome version...
<shadeofgrey> but i must say...  this IRC client is much better than xchat
<libben> true true
<shadeofgrey> okay heres anotheer question
<Corvus> this ? what client ? konversation ?
<shadeofgrey> can i install kolnversation on my regular ubuntu system?
<Corvus> yes
<Corvus> but you will have to install kde libraries
<shadeofgrey> i already use k3b as my burning programm of choice, so the libraries are already present
<Corvus> ok
<libben> then install
<shadeofgrey> heres the most important question...  kubuntu put itself as the primary choice in my grub bootloader...  if i decide to dump kubuntu, how do i safely destroy this partition, and REMOVE thew kubuntu entries in GRUB, and make my other ubuntu installation the primary?
<Phobos> anyone know how to change the katapult config?
<Tm_T> shadeofgrey: I don't understand...
<Tm_T> Kubuntu and anohter Ubuntu?!
<libben> yes
<libben> thats what he says =)
<Tm_T> "ok"
<shadeofgrey> yeah!  i have regular ubuntu on one drive, and this kubuntu installation on another totally seperate disk
<libben> shadeofgrey: u know that there is no diffrence between ubuntu and kubuntu? except the part that kubuntu uses KDE. hence the K in the name
<libben> so if u run ubuntu, just install Kde also.
<libben> and u can switch between them two
<aciDHead> is 5.10 final ?
<shadeofgrey> i didnt want to pollute my regular installation with all of KDE's crap.  and now that i see the results im very thankful i had the forsight to do so
<shadeofgrey> kde, in my opinion, officially blows rancid aardvark balls
<_andrea> i just installed kubuntu...and installed the nvidia driver...everything seems fine. I mounted a CD with mp3's...but when i try to play, i get some errors
<Tm_T> _andrea: you propably doesn't have mp3 codecs
<_andrea> the gst-engine claims it cannot play....
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp 5.10 paused
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Tm_T> Glin|Jol: ok, Winamp?
<paelscrit> lame, that is
<Tm_T> paelscrit: or mad
<_marcel> nabend
<_andrea> so i use Adept to find mp3 codecs?
<_marcel> oh hi guys ;) wrong channel with wrong language
<paelscrit> _andrea: it says this in the kubuntu faq on the site: In breezy you can add MP3 support to K3b by installing k3b-mp3.
<hydrogen> err
<paelscrit> it says to play, but i guess thats burner software
<paelscrit> so i dunno
<_andrea> thank you :D
<_andrea> nice kubuntu till now
<_andrea> i like it
<BlankC> I cant figure out why my fonts are so different than in 5.04
<alberello2005> hi room
<alberello2005> :)
<libben> why in gods world wont adept jump up in the menu? after installing it
<libben> a bit emberassing. when kind of think of all the promotion and testing for it
<paelscrit> kubuntu runs super slow on my computer
<BlankC> The default font for Konsole seems to be different in 5.04 compared to 5.10 I liked the one from 5.04 how do I get it back.
<paelscrit> when i run adept it just shows the timer turning in the taskbar then it dissapears
<paelscrit> ugh thats gay
<paikan> YaKuaKe Power
<St^Anger^19m> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp 5.10 paused
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<RogueJediX> Anyone alive out here? Got a quick question. I wish to resize my /home partition, but the option to do that in qtparted is dimmed. Any idea why?
<BlankC> is it mounted right now?
<`Nomad> !dvd
<RogueJediX> Yes. Should I unmount it?
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<`Nomad> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> hoary-extras is probably see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Tm_T> eeehehe
<Tm_T> that is shut down weeks ago
<Tm_T> been
<`Nomad> the backports you mean?
<`Nomad> What's teh deal with no DVD playability? :(
<Tm_T> yes that ubuntu-backports-mirrormax
<Tm_T> http://linux.blogweb.de/archives/119-You-want-to-bash-someone.html
<RogueJediX> I'm gonna try unmounting it, see how that works out then
<`Nomad> !backport
<ubotu> Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<TokenBad> can someone help me get azureus working??
<Tm_T> java :(
<St^Anger^19m> i need mstcorefonts
<TokenBad> I got java
<St^Anger^19m> how can i do it in kubuntu?
<TokenBad> but it says zip exception error
<TokenBad> when start to download
<`Nomad> St_Anger:  Do a sudo apt-cache search corefonts to determine teh exact name, then do a sudo apt-get install NAME
<RogueJediX> Can't unmount it. Says it's busy. Could I set the computer to boot me to root mode and not mount the /home partition
<`Nomad> !sources-list
<ubotu> `Nomad: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<`Nomad> !source-list
<ubotu> `Nomad: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<`Nomad> lol
<`Nomad> people use Kopete to come to IRC?
<`Nomad> Is Kopete better than Gaim?
<Tm_T> yes
<St^Anger^19m> `Nomad: didn't find them
<TokenBad> now its giving me a gzip header error
<Tm_T> `Nomad: Kopete is far better than gaim
<TokenBad> azureus I mean
<RogueJediX> sudo qtparted
<`Nomad> St_Anger:  sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<RogueJediX> Whoops, sorry
<RogueJediX> Damned failsafe mode
<St^Anger^19m> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<`Nomad> what services are back up?  Why change passords?
<`Nomad> St_Anger.. Weird, I installed it
<TokenBad> so anyone know why azureus would give that error?
<`Nomad> !azareus
<ubotu> `Nomad: Are you smoking crack?
<`Nomad> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is probably a popular bittorent client written in Java, it can be downloaded from the hoary-extras repository
<`Nomad> Ahh damn.. Gotta go, the kid wants me to watch a Queen Lattifa movie with her.. Urrrghhhhhh!
<`Nomad> IS there an answer to playign DVDs?
* Sgep swears at dead DNS
<St^Anger^19m> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> St^Anger^19m: Wish i knew
<TokenBad> I had it working before...with ubuntu
<TokenBad> now its not working
<TokenBad> since updated to breezy
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I just suck at this
<Bicchi> is anyone having problems unmounting an ipod using the firewire connection?
<TokenBad> well I am still trying to get azureus working on here now
<soccerfiend> once I have finished updating I will check to see if azureus is still working
<apokryphos> azureus yuck :P
<apokryphos> KTorrent!
<satafterh> is there a linux command similar to deltree
<Rogue_Jedi_X> So, could anyone help me with this resizing the /home partition thingy. Right now it's Puter:Me = 3:0
<TokenBad> rm -r
<satafterh> thanks
<TokenBad> will remove dir and sub dirs
<TokenBad> apokryphos, I like azureus cause it lets me edit trackers
<apokryphos> to alter what?
<reagleBRKLN> trying to get access to my loop0 dev after a meltdown
<TokenBad> well if I need to
<reagleBRKLN> urd:/root/tmp/etc> losetup /dev/loop0 /media/sda1/external.ext3
<reagleBRKLN> /dev/loop0: No such file or directory
<TokenBad> some sites the trackers can be slightly of
<nalioth> apokryphos: my ktorrent just sits and says 'stalled'
<TokenBad> off even
<TokenBad> and with little editing can get them to work
<reagleBRKLN> ok, so i `touch /dev/loop0`
<apokryphos> nalioth: you must be doing something wrong :P
<reagleBRKLN> > losetup /dev/loop0 /media/sda1/external.ext3
<reagleBRKLN> ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<nalioth> apokryphos: i dont know what
<TokenBad> specially for some sites like torrentspy and stuff
<apokryphos> TokenBad: sounds cool; ktorrent is, of course, lacking significantly feature-wise 
<apokryphos> torrentspy generally always seemed fine n' dandy for me
<reagleBRKLN> i have this in my fstab
<reagleBRKLN> "/media/sda1/external.ext3  /mnt/external ext3   sync,defaults,user,noauto,loop=/dev/loop0 0 0"
<jrattner1> Why when my usb drive in konqueror gives me the folllowing error
<jrattner1> The file or folder media:/sda1 does not exist.
<nalioth> apokryphos: the same torrents that run fine in console, all just 'stalled' in ktorrent
<reagleBRKLN> jrattner1: its /media/usbdisk
<apokryphos> jrattner1: it may not be named that
<jrattner1> An error occurred loading media:/sda1
<apokryphos> nalioth: odd; what version are you running?
<reagleBRKLN> jrattner1: known bug
<jrattner1> reagleBRKLN, is there a workaround
<apokryphos> jrattner1: check in media:/ and see if it's there
<jrattner1> Is there a removable device icon on your desktop at all times?
<TokenBad> well I removed azureus and tried to reinstall it
<reagleBRKLN> jrattner1: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuBreezyKnownProblems
<TokenBad> and it says its not on any of the breezy sites
<nalioth> ktorrent 1.0
<jrattner1> reagleBRKLN, usbdisk does not exist, it only says removable device SDA
<apokryphos> nalioth: may be worth trying 1.1, if you like
<nalioth> apokryphos: from source, i assume
<apokryphos> yah
<apokryphos> I might package it later if I get bored enough 
<apokryphos> though I can't package it for PPC oO
<jrattner1> reagleBRKLN, i dont see any usbdisk, it used to work previously in hoary under sda1
<TokenBad> nope
<TokenBad> azureus will not install from apt-get or adept or anywhere anymore
<jrattner1> actually
<jrattner1> im lieing
<apokryphos> it's no longer in any repos =)
<TokenBad> looks like it
<jrattner1> if i use the command line usbdisk exists, but not iin konqueror under media
<apokryphos> used to be in hoary-extras, but sun-java was taken out, so azureus had failed depends
<apokryphos> that's down to HAL not working then
<TokenBad> so have to download from site then
<TokenBad> that sucks
<TokenBad> now to figure out what version to get
<jrattner1> apokryphos, so waht should i do
<stodge> Anyone else having problems with the settings window:  http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2123007267&idx=4
<TokenBad> should get azureus gtk, or linux motif, or linux ppc?
<apokryphos> jrattner1: sit tight and wait for the fix
<apokryphos> TokenBad: gtk
<jrattner1> apokryphos, ok
<stodge> Damn that URL doesn't seem towork
<TokenBad> hmm
<TokenBad> whats best way to handle bz2 files
<stodge> tar xvfj <filename> to decompress
<apokryphos> TokenBad: untar them :P
<TokenBad> like stodge put or tar xf?
<soccerfiend> bunzip filename also works, though tar is better if it is .tar.bz2
<stodge> Or bunzip
<stodge> Too slow
<soccerfiend> erm bunzip2
<stodge> Anyone else having problems with the settings window:  http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2123007267&mode=guest    picture 4
<TokenBad> bah I still get the same error
<TokenBad> even after remove and reinstalling
<stodge> REboot time
<apokryphos> TokenBad: what error?
<TokenBad> bah I am going back to horay or whatever
<TokenBad> stupid thing
<TokenBad> its getting a gzip header error
<TokenBad> when try to download
<apokryphos> huhh?
<TokenBad> it wasn't doing it before updated to breezy
<TokenBad> thats what it says
<TokenBad> zipexception
<apokryphos> where is the error?
<TokenBad> in azureus
<TokenBad> when I go to download a file
<TokenBad> or should say when start to download a torrent
<nimbus> Hi there! Does anybody know how to get flash support in konqueror?
<satafterh> you can get flashplayer but not shockwave
<nimbus> Does it work like shockwaves?
<satafterh> there maid buy same comapler
<satafterh> company
<nimbus> Good enough for me...
<nimbus> I tried following their instructions (from their web), but it didn't work...
<penguinboy> Good evening....Geeks, Nerds, and Linux gods!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nimbus> Evening....
<satafterh> flashplayer for mozillia is in apt
<penguinboy> i had trouble with my Badger install
<nimbus> Will try. But I don't have mozilla...
<satafterh> then add mozilla plugin dir  in kon
<nimbus> How...?
<satafterh> firefox
<penguinboy> at 6% of base install I got an error....something to do with an unbootstap?????
<satafterh> configure and plugins
<nimbus> FF is not standard in Kubuntu, is it?
<penguinboy> no
<nimbus> Then I don't have that either...
<penguinboy> anyone else had Badger install probs?
<nimbus> Rats!
<satafterh> nimbus setting-configure kno-plugins
<nimbus> Nope! Worked fine for me...
<penguinboy> shoot
<penguinboy> any idea what an unbootstrap error is?
<doctorwhite> kubuntu is ubuntu...just not gnome oriented correct?
<nimbus> satafterh: ?
<penguinboy> yes doc
<penguinboy> Ubuntu=Gnome.....Kubuntu=KDE!
* Sgep wonders if KDE will use the Settings thing designed for Kubuntu
<doctorwhite> is there one with both...or no?
<penguinboy> you can install both doc
<doctorwhite> which iso do i look for...?
<troth> i just installed kubuntu yesterday and now my sound doesnt work with a startup error message as 
<penguinboy> from Ubuntu just apt-get install kde-package
<apokryphos> Sgep: systemsettings? It of course does
<troth> Sound server informational message:
<troth> Error while initializing the sound driver:
<troth> device: default can't be opened for playback (No such file or directory)
<troth> The sound server will continue, using the null output device.
<troth> ne1 know why? please!
<doctorwhite> penguinboy, which do u rec?
<Sgep> "This change is not part of KDE, but is unique to Kubuntu"
<penguinboy> Kubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!1  Gnome is terrible!
<penguinboy> IMHO
* Sgep assumes it won't stay unique
<doctorwhite> lol
<doctorwhite> ok
<apokryphos> Sgep: yup; and?
<nimbus> satafterh seems to be added allready... It says that "netscape-plugin" under "plugins"
<troth> ne1 know my sound problem please?
<penguinboy> does anyone of you Linux gods know why upgrade is not an option on the Badger install???????
<doctorwhite> r there any other mirrors?
<penguinboy> USA, Great Britain, and Switzerland i believe
<penguinboy> does anyone of you Linux gods know why upgrade is not an option on the Badger install???????
<doctorwhite> penguinboy, the usa dvd one is not fast enough...i get 25
<ayah> scuse me... could anyone help me with a ntfs read problem? I'm a newbie btw...
<penguinboy> i know doc...i dl'd from the British mirror last night
<penguinboy> what's your prob ayah?
<troth> ne1 there pls
<penguinboy> ayah... r u double bootin'????
<Sgep> Umm.... Is it ok to let breezy install with KDE running fully?
<ayah> penguin, well I have installed the libntfs5 and ntfsprogs from adept in breezy but still can not access my ntfs partition, what did I miss?
<ayah> penguin, yes I'm dual bootin with XP
<penguinboy> for shame
<penguinboy> LOL
<penguinboy> ayah...break the bonds that opppress you my man
<penguinboy> ditch the XP
<ayah> penguin, take it easy mate, I'm still learning linux here... :-)
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<ayah> penguin, still trying to not be too dependent on the XP
<penguinboy> i broke my daily XP habit by deleting it
<penguinboy> works liek a charm
* Sgep needs XP in a hypothetical way
* Sgep hasn't booted into it for a long time
<Sgep> But there are some games I really should revisit...
<penguinboy> like a security blanket????
<stodge> I wish adept would prompt me to confirm the updates before it applies them. I don't know what it's going to do
<ayah> penguin, well that's why I installed breezy, the thing is, I have to make sure everything that I need works in linux first, since I have never linux in any way before, I'm a virgin here...
<Sgep> ayah: What are you using the computer for?
<penguinboy> lol
<ayah> penguin, so now I am trying to make sure that I can interchange files between the two OS first...
<troth> me too thats why i need help with the fin ishing touches
<Sgep> ayah, do you have a vfat partition?
<ayah> sgep, well mainly doing some work at home, you know spreadsheet and word processing, maybe a bit of presentation, I understand that I can use open office for that, so no prob there... but I also need to make sure that all my files can be moved to linux first...
<stodge> Can Kubuntu read NTFS partitions?
<Sgep> Yes, but it can't write.
<penguinboy> si
<Sgep> (AFAIK)
<stodge> THat's fine - I need to retrieve some files
<stodge> Is there a simple package to install?
<Sgep> Do you know the device it's on?
<stodge> I think so
<penguinboy> stodge google TUX Magazine....the October issue talks about sharing files betweenthe 2 oss
<stodge> Ok
<stodge> I've done it on Fedora before but they had an RPM that was downloadable
<penguinboy> RPMs...blech!
<ayah> sgep, no i don't... teh prob is, my disk is all used up... and i need to copy my files from the ntfs to the ext 3 partition... but apparently I can't read my ntfs from breezy.. i just did a fresh install and also i have installed the libntfs5 and ntfsprogs from adept but still wont read it...
<Sgep> Can you find it?
<stodge> Did you reboot after installing those? It may load kernel modules
<penguinboy> adios mi amigos y amigas!
<jrattner1> is there an ubuntu Update manager simlilar to the ubuntu one in gnome
<apokryphos> there is in breezy
<apokryphos> but it doesn't have a tray-icon, it seems
<t2> I need some help
<ayah> yes i did reboot, i mean breezy recognized the partition fine, but it just wont access it, it has given me the message taht says: could net enter folder /media/hda1
<Sgep> hi t2 
<t2> hi
<inc|freaky> what is the sudo for kde called?
<Sgep> kdesu
<t2> I created a new parttition to back up some files before I squash most of my hd to put breezy on ...
<inc|freaky> ah, awkay thx ^^
<t2> and I can only write to it as root
<t2> I need to copy a directory to it
<Sgep> You can read from it as anyone?
<t2> yes
<t2> well ... I think so   ... theres nothing there to read, so I can't say for sure
* Sgep wonders what the /etc/fstab looks like
<stodge> Add an option in fstab to let users access it
<Sgep> Hi jsubl2 
<jsubl2> howdy..
<t2> I just did the options as defaults ... what do I do to make it full access?
<Sgep> Post the /etc/fstab
<t2> /dev/hdb6	/vm		reiserfs	defaults	0	0
<t2> ^^ the relevant line
<Sgep> ReiserFS?
<t2> is that a problem?
<jsubl2> is vmreiserfs correct
<t2> yes
<os2mac> Hi all,,, I have a question about the password screen.
<ayah> brb
<os2mac> how do I change it?
* Sgep just doesn't know anything about Reisefs
<jsubl2> me neither
<t2> not sure it matters, really
<os2mac> I did apt-get on gnome so I would have both GUI's but when it installed it overwrote the Kubuntu passwd screen.
<os2mac> i would like to get it back.
<t2> couldn't I change ownership of the directory with chown ?
<jsubl2> os2mac: sudo nano /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<t2> I was planning to change everything to reiser once I load Breezy, so I made this partition by resizing /home
<jsubl2> it is still reiser 3 right
<t2> and made it reiserfs so I can keep the data there once I blow up / and /home
<t2> as far as i know
<os2mac> and what do I change it to?
<jsubl2> what do you want
<os2mac> the original KDE passwd screen.
<os2mac> rather than the GNOME Ubuntu screen
<jsubl2> change it to /usr/bin/kdm
<primoturbo> Hey guys I just installed kubuntu from cd
<apokryphos> congrats
<primoturbo> does kubuntu use xorg.conf?
<apokryphos> yes
<primoturbo> alright so I can just edit it then
<primoturbo> Does KDE prevent u from copy and pasting passwords?
<t2> maybe it would be easier just to copy the directory using a sudo command ....
<t2> ???
<apokryphos> primoturbo: you're gonna have to be a lot more specific
<os2mac> BRB
<primoturbo> sorry, well I signed up for a forum and it sent me a password in mail
<t2> sudo cp /home/user/vmware /vm    didn't work
<primoturbo> when I tried to login on a phpbb forum
<primoturbo> I couldn't paste the password
<primoturbo> also how do I switch the time to AM/PM?
<t2> is there something special you have to do to cp an entire directory?
<primoturbo> and sudo command is still used right?
<primoturbo> what can I use instead of gedit
<nalioth> primoturbo: in kde gui apps, use 'kdesu'
<nalioth> primoturbo: in the terminal for cli apps, sudo is ok
<jsubl2> t2 cp -rf source target
<t2> :)  ty
<primoturbo> what can I use instead of gedit?
<os2mac> that did it thank you
<jsubl2> kate is gui or nano is console
<os2mac> could I have vi'd that file?
<jsubl2> old nix whores like me use vi
<t2> thanks jsubl2   it worked  :)
<jsubl2> the default thing yest
* os2mac is a solaris geek... ufamiliar with LINUX yet.
<t2> now ... off to install Breezy  :)
<jsubl2> t2: :)
<jsubl2> yep i am gonna blow in the 64 bit version in a minute
<os2mac> jsubl2
<jsubl2> :)
<os2mac> do you have time to talk about wireless config?
<jsubl2> yeah i do some solaris at work.. i support  3 os'
<os2mac> I do just one, Trusted Solaris 8
<primoturbo> when I try to sudo kate a file it gives me an error
<primoturbo> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-primoturbo" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<primoturbo> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<jsubl2> os2mac: i hear trusted in end of line
<jsubl2> in/is
<os2mac> as in at the end of the line?
<os2mac> or headed that way?
<os2mac> or that I have a dead end job....
<jsubl2> no.. i have heard no more releases..
<os2mac> they will trust me........
<jsubl2> os2mac: seems like i read that on osnews
<os2mac> if there is someone willing to pay for the upgrade (and there is) they will make a new version.
<jsubl2> yeah lol more than likely
<os2mac> they have come out and told us that they are ending support. 
<jsubl2> really
<jsubl2> hard  to believe they will turn down money
<jsubl2> sun ain't doin that well
<os2mac> but I work for a pretty big company and I think they will take what we are offering to certify the new version of Solaris.
<os2mac> can you answer a wireless config question for me?
<jsubl2> solaris 11 will be interesting i hope
<jsubl2> prolly not.. tried the wiki
<jsubl2> i am desktop wired
<os2mac> ahh... I am running on a wireless laptop
<jsubl2> is it all workin
<TokenBad> god stupid azureus...
<TokenBad> what is wrong with this thing
<jsubl2> os2mac: i would kinda like to have a laptop again.. but desktops are so damn fast
<reagleBRKLN> i'm sure this is a faq now, but are there reps so i can listen to mp3s in juk, use mplayer, kplayer, kaffeine, etc
<reagleBRKLN> kubuntu 5.10 is much less fun without this stuff ;)
<apokryphos> all of those, yes
<jsubl2> reagleBRKLN: sudo apt-get install akode-mpeg i think
<apokryphos> gstreamer0.8-mad, too
<jbeasley> Is there a fix for 5.04 and 5.10 not saving the default gateway?
<apokryphos> for videos etc you'll want w32codecs
<reagleBRKLN> apokryphos: i use arts
<reagleBRKLN> does gstream conflict with arts?
<apokryphos> obv. not, no
<apokryphos> your players (i.e. kaffeine) will use it, too
<reagleBRKLN> apokryphos: you tried it with juk?
<apokryphos> reagleBRKLN: if you get the appropriate packs, mp3s will work with arts too
<reagleBRKLN> installed liblame0 and akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad, juk not working...?
<primoturbo> How can I move the trash to the desktop?
<primoturbo> The trash bin to the desktop is what I want
<reagleBRKLN> > g hidden Desktop/trash.desktop
<reagleBRKLN> Hidden=false
<reagleBRKLN> primoturbo: change to true
<primoturbo> from terminal correct?
<apokryphos> reagleBRKLN: have you restarted arts?
<apokryphos> artsd, that is
<primoturbo> reagleBRKLN: Hmm where do I do the g hidden Desktop/trash.desktop
<primoturbo> says g is not a command in terminal
<reagleBRKLN> apokryphos, ok restart did it
<apokryphos> primoturbo: edit that file
<reagleBRKLN> g is short for grep
<apokryphos> primoturbo: kate ~/Desktop/trash.desktop
<reagleBRKLN> darn, muscbrainz in juk still don't work
<apokryphos> libtunepimp doesn't have mp3 support unfortunately
<apokryphos> pretty much the only case where I just use the debian package
<primoturbo> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<primoturbo> I can't open kate for some reason
<apokryphos> primoturbo: are you in a root shell or something?
<primoturbo> no
<primoturbo> I'm in KDE
<apokryphos> odd
<apokryphos> use kwrite for now
<apokryphos> restart your kde maybe later.. if the problem persists, compile a bug-report
<primoturbo> okay
<Sgep> Is it ok to leave KDE running during the install of Breezy?
<primoturbo> where is kwrite?
<apokryphos> reagleBRKLN: http://packages.debian.org/stable/libs/libtunepimp2
<apokryphos> Sgep: sure, but you should restart after it's finished
<Sgep> Restart KDE, or the comp?
<apokryphos> primoturbo: alt+f2 -> kwrite ~/Desktop/trash.desktop
<apokryphos> Sgep: for a breezy upgrade: the comp
<Sgep> ty
<reagleBRKLN> apokryphos: amarok* amarok-gstreamer* juk* kdemultimedia* kubuntu-desktop* dependent on libtunepimp2c2
<reagleBRKLN> can't install the stable deb
<apokryphos> ah, silly me
<apokryphos> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/libtunepimp2c2
<primoturbo> when I edit it to false I get some odd looking icon
<primoturbo> on my desktop 
<primoturbo> named trash.desktop~
<primoturbo> when I try to open it I get a open with window
* TokenBad pulls his hair out
<Sgep> Why is it that the download is faster when I have it up on my screen?
<reagleBRKLN> foo~ are backup files created by some editors
<os2mac> so far so good....
<os2mac> I have corrected a couple of the idiosyncracies that I had problems with
<stodge> What the heck is the package for playing wmv videos?
<reagleBRKLN> primoturbo: u can delete it if you stillhave trash.desktop
<primoturbo> okay
<primoturbo> but how do I get the trash on the desktop then?
<TokenBad> ok wtf is up with azureus on breezy
<reagleBRKLN> apokryphos: good try, but still get error connecting to musicbrainz in juk
<reagleBRKLN> log out of kde desktop, on reentry should be there
<apokryphos> reagleBRKLN: works fine here
<primoturbo> is kubuntu really buggy?
<primoturbo> Going to restart see if that helps :O
<primoturbo> brb
<apokryphos> reagleBRKLN: restarted juk, right?
<reagleBRKLN> apokryphos: yep, and i'm envious, had this bug forever https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8923
* Sgep once reported a bug
<apokryphos> weird
<apokryphos> I'd been following http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15708 too
<apokryphos> reagleBRKLN: does it work for you in amaroK?
<Sgep> Yay! approx 7 min
<t2> I just realized I AM going to need to know how to mount my new reiser partition and have full user access even after I install Breezy ...
<t2> so does anyone know the option I need in fstab for that?
<reagleBRKLN> don't use amarok
<apokryphos> well, try using it now to see if it works
<stodge> Anyone know what package this file is in?     X11/Xlib.h
<apokryphos> stodge: you want the X includes
<reagleBRKLN> apokryphos: in amarok, "The track was not found in the MusicBrainz database."
<apokryphos> reagleBRKLN: for every single one you try?
<Sgep> Is KOffice 1.4.2 in Breezy?
<apokryphos> Sgep: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<apokryphos> Sgep: or, from here: /msg ubotu info koffice
<reagleBRKLN> apokryphos: yep
<apokryphos> reagleBRKLN: you *definitely* installed the appropriate libtunepimp2c2 deb?
<Sgep> If 1.4.2 has important fixes, why does Breezy use 1.4.1?
<apokryphos> it was out too late for it to get in for breezy, most likely
<t2> what option do I need for reiserfs to give users full access to the mounted partition???
<stodge> apokryphos: DO you know hte package name?
<apokryphos> Sgep: er, 1.4.2 came out on Thursday?
<Sgep> But KDE 3.4.3 came out very shortly before Breezy (IIUC)
<apokryphos> stodge: libx11-dev
<apokryphos> Sgep: but packagers had it a couple of weeks before that at least
<stodge> ah thanks
<Sgep> Yay! Done downloading
<Sgep> Some strange sounds are coming from my CD drive
<soccerfiend> t2: can you be more specific
<reagleBRKLN> *** 0.3.0-9 0
<reagleBRKLN> apokryphos: 
<t2> I need to have full user access (read & Write) to a reiserfs partition I created ... I am mounting it in fstab, but only root has write access as it is (defaults)
<t2> would noattrs do it?
<Comte0> t2: mount -o remount,rw ?
<soccerfiend> chmod
<soccerfiend> chmod /path/to/mount/point
<soccerfiend> chmod 0777 -R /path/to/mount/point
<troth> i have a sound problem, when my system boots it gives this error, http://pastebin.ca/25527 help if you can pls
<t2> would that be permanent?
<soccerfiend> yes
<soccerfiend> troth: lsmod |grep snd
<t2> I'm thinking I'd like to change the option in fstab so it always mounts with full access
<soccerfiend> troth: what is the output
<Comte0> t2: if root can write on it, then the fstab is good
<omar> Hello
<omar> I am using kubuntu i need msn
<Sgep> If I wished to look into an iso file without mounting or burning it, how would I do that?
<omar> and c++ compiler >s
<Hobbsee> omar: kopete, or gaim, or amsn
<Hobbsee> kopete should already be on there
<t2> ? so I can't make it so users can write, too (in fstab)?
<omar> just somthink msn
<soccerfiend> um, what you are talking about is file permissions
<omar> kopete dont vork
<Hobbsee> omar: all of them do msn
<Hobbsee> then use gaim
<Hobbsee> or amsn
<soccerfiend> I am using kopete right now
<crimsun> kopete works for me
<crimsun> (msn-wise)
<omar> messenger.hotmail.com this came allways
<soccerfiend> (for msn, not for irc)
<omar> I cant log mee in
<t2> ok ...  then I'll go with the chmod thing  ...  thanks
<soccerfiend> t2: unless you are talking about extended acls, chmod is the tool that you need
<Sgep>  * Stopping deferred execution scheduler...                                                                        [fail] 
<Hobbsee> kopete also works for me, with msn
<t2> <--no idea what that means
<omar> That sucks for me i am from Iceland not good in english i have a little einglish book <D
<soccerfiend> Sgep: what do you mean by looking into an iso?
<Sgep> Being able to see the files on it without requiring root access or burning it
<Comte0> Sgep: there's an user option to mount for that
<t2> I'll stick with the chmod ... I wrote it down for use after I install breezy
<t2> which I'm going to do right now  :)
<Sgep> Where?
<t2> c ya
<troth> soccerfiend: sorry, ok i typed that in which number do you want?
<tambooki> Hi all; I did a search for this on the forums, but "sudo hang" don't give particularly good results. Here's my problem:
<tambooki> sudo seems to be messed up; I can sudo fine one or two times, but then it will just hang.
<tambooki> Not the command I'm invoking; sudo itself.
<tambooki> Anybody else seen something like this?
<Hobbsee> tambooki: try kdesu instead of sudo
<Hobbsee> see if that hangs as well
<soccerfiend> troth: the lsmod |grep snd
<soccerfiend> troth: the lsmod |grep snd?
<troth> yes, here ill pastewbin the whole thing
<tambooki> Yeah; hangs there too...
<troth> soccerfiend: http://pastebin.ca/25529
<soccerfiend> troth: ok that looks good
<troth> k
<soccerfiend> troth: try running alsamixer from the command line, does it show the sound device at the top?
<omar> This amsn look grates thank uou >D
<starscalling> hey
<starscalling> any clue on making mkv's work?
<troth> soccerfiend: yes , but it says usb device?!?! mine is biult into the mother board, i can paste this to if youd like
<soccerfiend> troth: what kind of system is this?
<troth> intelP3 733mhz w/kubuntu
<omar> Where can i cahnge the language on the keyborf in kubuntu ???
<soccerfiend> ok, on the volume icon in your task tray, click the mixer option
<troth> k opened
<inc|freaky> linux had echd einiges draufgelegt seitdem ich es vor 1 1/2 jahren das letzte mal draufhatte ;D
<omar> Where can i cahnge the language on the keyborf in kubuntu ???
<soccerfiend> K -> system settings -> Region & Accesability -> Country and region
<omar> keybord**
<troth> ok i just switched it over, that  might ve been it!!
<soccerfiend> troth: do an ls -la /dev/snd/
<soccerfiend> troth: Do you have any funky USB devices?
<tambooki> Nobody has any ideas on the sudo issue :| ? 
<starscalling> t minus a bit for debian install....
<soccerfiend> ungh, debian
<soccerfiend> my favorite for headless boxes
<soccerfiend> but not for my laptop
<troth> soccerfiend: just webcam, and mouse, not an aquarium or lava lamp, or something
<soccerfiend> troth: are you running breezy?
<troth> no
<soccerfiend> go to the system settings (or whatever it was called), and then sound and multimedia
<Sebastian> how do i upgrade kubuntu from konsole?
<Hobbsee> !update
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Wish i knew
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> Sebastian: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<soccerfiend> troth: also what do you have when you run `ls -la /dev/snd`
<Sebastian> ok
<Sebastian> i will type that on konsole
<Sebastian> i am on xp right now
<Sebastian> i iwll email this ot myself and when i boot on kubuntu
<Hobbsee> ah, you need to be in kubuntu to do it
<Sebastian> yes
<Sebastian> i know that
<Hobbsee> :P
<troth> soccerfiend: http://pastebin.ca/25530 the results
<Sebastian> Hobbsee: Tapadh leat
<ob3lix> ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix http://www.onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/2005/06/30/esr_interview.html
<ob3lix> ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix this is the offical reply that rms sended me:
<ob3lix> ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix Da: "Richard M. Stallman" <rms@gnu.org>
<ob3lix> ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix Oggetto: Re: gpl version 3
<ob3lix> ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix Data: Wed, 12 Oct 2005 12:24:16 -0400
<ob3lix> ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix I think that http://www.oreillynet.com/lpt/a/6222 is the location
<ob3lix> ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix ob3lix of the interview.
<Hobbsee> Sebastian: what?
<soccerfiend> troth: run fuser /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c
<soccerfiend> troth: and do that for all the devices
<soccerfiend> troth: all the devices that start with pcm
<apokryphos> argh, now that is annoying
<Sebastian> Hobbsee: Thank thee in Gidhlig/Scottish
<troth> k
<Hobbsee> an..right
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Hobbsee> i dont speak Scottish lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b ob3lix!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<troth> soccerfiend:it keeps saying no such file or directory
<omar> Hey i am trying to log me in the control panel i have one password but i can't log me in >S
<Hobbsee> it's not working with the password created during the installation?
<soccerfiend> oops, I gave you my device
<omar> I am using the password i create in installation
<soccerfiend> troth: fuser /dev/snd/pcmC1D0c
<troth> it did nor said nothing
<crimsun> troth: what's the issue?
<soccerfiend> troth: did you try it with all the pcm devices?
<soccerfiend> troth: is sound not working, or was it just that error at startup
<troth> i have a sound problem, when my system boots it gives this error, http://pastebin.ca/25527 help if you can pls
<stodge> Anyone mounted an ntfs drive?
<troth> not working, no startup noise, no audio cds nothing
<crimsun> troth: that's because your primary sound device currently only supports capture
<stodge> ls: /media/windows/: Permission denied
<omar> How can i take print screen }
<omar> >>
<omar> ??*
<crimsun> stodge: did you mount the NTFS partition with umask=022,uid=1000,gid=1000 ?
<crimsun> stodge: (you really only need umask=022)
<stodge> No - just found the FAQ for it :)
<troth> crimson:do you know how to fix?
<crimsun> troth: cat /proc/asound/devices
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> anyone know how to do "alt" codes in kubuntu?
<crimsun> troth: sorry, cat /proc/asound/cards
<troth> ok ive been here
<crimsun> troth: I need the output
<troth> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/25531
<soccerfiend> Mez: sorry, I just use kcharselect when I need an od character
<crimsun> troth: which sound device do you want to use by default?
<Sgep> Mez: Activate the Compose key
<Sgep> Then Compose ' e would give 
<soccerfiend> troth: try unplugging the web cam
<troth> crimsun: well i dont have a usb sound card so id would say the intel
<stodge> Cool - kmail imported all my old thunderbird emails from ntfs :)
<omar> Hey i need help with languge for my keybord
<Mez> sh: kcharselect: command not found
<troth> k ill try that
<crimsun> troth: echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<troth> it does have a mic....
<Mez> no, I want the alt+0160 fake space thing
<crimsun> troth: of course you have a usb sound device
<omar> How can i tak a print screan
<crimsun> the Web cam is a sound device
<soccerfiend> omar: system settings -> region & accessibility
<Sgep> Likethis?
<troth> i see...
<soccerfiend> omar:then country/region and lang
<troth> should i unplug or run that command first?
<crimsun> troth: run that command first
<omar> soccerfiend i found it thank you
<jrattner1> Is there an ubuntu update manager lfor KDE
<troth> k
<crimsun> troth: no need to unplug
<omar> but how can i take a prin screan
<omar> screen**
<crimsun> troth: then run this: sudo invoke-rc.d alsa force-reload
<omar> I kill the main chat :D
<troth> well too late for that
<crimsun> troth: no big deal, but you need to run that command I just gave you.
<troth> k
<crimsun> (both the echo and the invoke-rc.d)
<troth> should i unplug first?
<jrattner1> Is there an ubuntu update manager lfor KDE?
<stodge> What happened to /ld.so.conf?
<crimsun> troth: you don't need to unplug
<stodge> What happened to ld.so.conf?
<troth> k
<stodge> Where is it?
<soccerfiend> jrattner: kynaptic as well as adept
<crimsun> stodge: why is it necessary?
<stodge> I need to add library paths for compilation
<crimsun> stodge: then you pass them to configure
<troth> crimsun: k uploaded drivers and some stuff
<crimsun> troth: now log out of and back into KDE
<troth> k brb
<omar> where can i get somethink like Outlook Express on linux ?
<_rob> omar - thunderbird (by mozilla), kmail (by kde), evolution (by gnome) take your pick
<_rob> how do i go about upgrading my hoary install to breezy? is it just a matter of updating my /etc/apt/sources or is there more to it?
<soccerfiend> you should be able to run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<soccerfiend> I just finished doing this on my home box
<_rob> soccerfiend: what repo's do you have in your apt sources list?
<soccerfiend> lots
<stodge> configure? Bah I feel lost without ld.so.conf! :)
<soccerfiend> _rob: I had the hoary backports, clamav, and a debian source
<_rob> what ones specific to breezy do i need?
<soccerfiend> as well as universe multiverse restricted 
<troth> crimsun: it WORKS!!! cant thank you enough
<troth> soccerfiend: you too, thanks a million man!
<soccerfiend> np, I should have picked up on the web cam earlier
<_rob> soccerfiend: this may sound a bit pedantic.. but would you beable to msg me the breezy specific lines you have please?
<troth> thats exactly what it was, it was reading my web cam as output rather than input
<soccerfiend> well they are both sound devices, input/output doesn't really matter
<_rob> im an old time linux, freebsd user.. but im new to debian and its apt system
<soccerfiend> no worries rob, I have been using debian for a while... are you going to be around for a while?
<_rob> yeo
<soccerfiend> I just rebooted my home router and it is not up
<_rob> yep.. 
<soccerfiend> so it will take ~20 minutes to drive there
<_rob> im sitting here trying to learn some QT, updating my system is something to distract me (and probably get in the way) of learning
<_rob> oh.. damn i hate that
<omar> omar@localhost:~/thunderbird$ ./thunderbird
<omar> ./thunderbird-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_rob> hahah
<omar> S:
<_rob> the perils of remote admin
<omar> :S
<crimsun> troth: np
<omar> Help
<soccerfiend> my laptop was a breezy install, if you are interested in that sources.list it can be found at: http://pastebin.ca/25532
<omar> omar@localhost:~/thunderbird$ ./thunderbird
<omar> ./thunderbird-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<omar> help
<soccerfiend> _rob: I wouldn't go from hoary to the config I have for my laptop
<soccerfiend> brb anyway
<arkanjo> Hi ! I'm from brazil and dont speak english very well :( ..... but I testing the Easy Kubuntu, and my sources.list has a fail entry .. :( and original I dont have backup bcause Easy Kubuntu rewrite the backup each time is started ..   anybody, send me a good sources.list to Kubuntu 5.10 ???
<jsubl2> !sources
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<arkanjo> Err http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main Packages  404 Not Found
<arkanjo> > Err http://kubuntu.org hoary-updates/main Packages  404 Not Found
<arkanjo> and a Kubuntu entry ?? here I has this error " 
<penguinboy> Good evening, Geeks, Nerds, and Linux gods!!!
<jsubl2> hello.. i know i fit one of those... not sure which
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> I just installed the Badger on my laptop.  When I installed the Hedgehog it recognized my wifi with no problem.  When I installed the Badger I cannot get my wifi to be recognized.  Any suggestions or ideas?
<penguinboy> any at all?
<penguinboy> tap...tap...is this thing on?
* penguinboy looks around the cyberroom for some techincal assistance
<penguinboy> welcoem stonefree
<penguinboy> welcoem jbeasley 
<penguinboy> I just installed the Badger on my laptop.  When I installed the Hedgehog it recognized my wifi with no problem.  When I installed the Badger I cannot get my wifi to be recognized.  Any suggestions or ideas?
<penguinboy> wb doc
<doctorwhite> thnxs
<doctorwhite> gonna give kubuntu a try soon
<penguinboy> kewl
<penguinboy> what distro are you coming from?
<doctorwhite> iv used fedora/rh for 7 yrs, suse/opensuse fer 4 months, freebsd here and there
<doctorwhite> hate suse//opensuse
<penguinboy> i hear freebsd is a totally different learning curve
<doctorwhite> not that bad
<penguinboy> hey ubuntu a question please
<penguinboy> I just installed the Badger on my laptop.  When I installed the Hedgehog it recognized my wifi with no problem.  When I installed the Badger I cannot get my wifi to be recognized.  Any suggestions or ideas?
<jrattner1> is there an update watcher similar to the one in ubuntu for kubuntu
<HillTop> I'm using kubuntu pr live CD. It displays my two USB jump drives and moounts them fine BUT the 5.10 final CD does not. Why? Thanks.
<penguinboy> jrattner1: the only difference is Gnopme and KDE
<jrattner1> penguinboy, you know how gnome has the update manager in the top right
<jrattner1> is there one for kde
<penguinboy> yes
<HillTop> Q for anyone, seems like a step back to not show USB drives in final version of kubuntu live.
<troy> gday folks
<jrattner1> penguinboy, whats it called
<jrattner1> HillTop, im having that same problem as you
<jrattner1> HillTop, but in kubuntu not live
<jrattner1> atleast KDE bluetooth works nicely
<jrattner1> : )
<Lord_Athur> hi
<HillTop> oo, jrattner1, not good. Now you may be able to fix it with a change in /etc/fstab to be what the pr version is.
<jrattner1> penguinboy, what is the applet called
<penguinboy> i think i am gonna reinstall the Hedgehog!!!
<jrattner1> HillTop, ??/
<jrattner1> HillTop, whats the revision
<jsubl2> penguinboy: check the wiki there is some laptop info there
<penguinboy> what is the addy
<jsubl2> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<penguinboy> gracios
<Lord_Athur> Where can I get a very good sources list? the default list of kubuntu is terrible
<Kaiser_sleeps> anyone know some good places to go to get games that run under [k] ubuntu?
<HillTop> jrattner1, I didn't note what the current one has, the pr version has only three lines. I think the first on eis important, but I don't understand it.
<Kaiser_sleeps> Lord_Athur: define 'good'
<penguinboy> Lord_Arthur there is a good sources.list at http://www.irclikelife.com/othershit/
<Sgep> I think my system is in an unstable state
<HillTop> jrattner1, hte first line is:/dev/mapper/casper-snapshot / auto noatime 0 0
<Lord_Athur> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> !games
<ubotu> [games]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5153, or http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Loki_Installers_for_Linux_Gamers.  News http://www.linux-gamers.net/
<Lord_Athur> kalenedrael, I need a add to my source list a  web page for install wine with apt-get
<Sgep> ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell lucychili about games
<jrattner1> HillTop, if i change that it will work??
<Sgep> I have some sort of error, and I'm unable to access any webpages
<Sgep> May I paste the thing in #flood?
<Lord_Athur> kalenedrael, what should I do?
<kalenedrael> Hmm?
<kalenedrael> That's odd, do you know me or something?
<kalenedrael> You just started randomly asking me questions. :P
<penguinboy> lol
<HillTop> jrattner1, what do you see now?  We need help from a guru here on this. 
<penguinboy> lol
<kalenedrael> You edit your /etc/apt/sources.list, by the way.
<Sgep> Some help?
<penguinboy> sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lord_Athur> :D kalenedrael I'm sorry I made a mistake I've tried of ask to Kamping_Kaiser 
<Lord_Athur> :D
<penguinboy> KK is probably asleep!!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Lord_Athur
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, back now penguinboy :)
<Sgep> Someone please help me
<Lord_Athur> .P
<Kamping_Kaiser> Lord_Athur: you need universe to have wine
<penguinboy> KK i need your help when you are free
<Lord_Athur> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. i should be eating lunch, but im here for a bit pb
<Lord_Athur> I'm searching the universe web pages for add
<Lord_Athur> .D
<HillTop> jrattner1, I have a vfat hard disk with data, but can't figure how to mount it. :/
<penguinboy> i know i should rtfm....but I am lazy....and like to pick the brains of the Linux gods.....my wife does not work in Badger but worked just fine in Hedgehog...what should I do?
<penguinboy> wife??????
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> wifi
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao
<Kamping_Kaiser> your wife has a bug ;)
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> KK what should I do?
<penguinboy> and don;t say rtfm
<penguinboy> puleese
<thoreauputic> penguinboy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure wife  ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> penguinboy: do you use the windows driver ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol thoreauputic
<penguinboy> no windows drivers
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you use the native one ?
<penguinboy> si
<Kamping_Kaiser> um.
<penguinboy> I am thinking I should reinstall Hedgehog....then use apt-get to update Hedgehog to Badger?????
<Kamping_Kaiser> not entirely sure :| i dont use wifi, so i dont know where to start :| are you sure the cards on?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *forgot to turn on a wifi card and spent 4 hours try ing to fix a network* :(
<penguinboy> i did not know you cold turn them on and off
<Kamping_Kaiser> is it a desktop wifi? you can ususly turn off laptop wifi
<penguinboy> no laptop 
<penguinboy> should I reinstall Hedgehog?
<penguinboy> do you think
<Kamping_Kaiser> penguinboy: give them a week and do an upgrade, and if its not fixed, A. file a bug, and (optionaly) B resintall
<penguinboy> k
<penguinboy> how do you apt-get an upgrade to 5.10
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl. food :(
<HillTop> penguinboy, you need to change the repository file, then do thet apt commands. 
<penguinboy> adios mi amigo
<penguinboy> change the repository from hoary to badger?
<Sgep> Why can't there be an upgrade CD?
<penguinboy> i agree sgep
<penguinboy> if you have Hedgehog you cannot type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to Badger
<HillTop> penguinboy, see http://ubuntuguide.org/#upgradingubuntu
* Sgep wishes that he had access to the web
<HillTop> Sgep, how are you here asking questions? There are sites selling distro CDs for a few US$ and ubuntu sends them out free.
<penguinboy> thanks HillTop
<penguinboy> I think I am going to go reinstall Hedgehog, edit my sources.list to reflect breezy, apt-get dist-upgrade, and see if tat keeps my wifi intact
<Ravensky> I'm trying to install amaroK from their subversion source, but it cant find autoconf. Do I need to add it to my PATH? I installed it...
<penguinboy> adios mi amigos y amigas!!!!
<Ravensky> Como esta?
<penguinboy> biene
<Ravensky> bien
<Ravensky> :P
<Ravensky> Tienes un mono en tus pantalones?
<penguinboy> lol
<penguinboy> lol
<`Nomad> !sources
<ubotu> it has been said that sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<penguinboy> donde es mi pantalones?
<Ravensky> heh
<Ravensky> Tu madre es una vaca!
<penguinboy> Se siente realmente bueno tener un mono en mis pantalones! 
<evilsoccer> _rob: what was site that I pasted earlier?
<penguinboy> Su madre es el mono en mis pantalones! 
<penguinboy> adios mi amigos y amigas
<jsubl2> so long 
<troth> k i got an easy one, i just got the bit torrent and bit tornado packages w/kynaptic, how do i access them to run  the prog?
<_rob> [14:46]  <soccerfiend> my laptop was a breezy install, if you are interested in that sources.list it can be found at: http://pastebin.ca/25532
<evilsoccer> I did not want to fire up the laptop
<evilsoccer> thanx
<evilsoccer> _rob: here is my current sources.list
<evilsoccer> http://pastebin.ca/25535
<ep> Any idea why sound doesn't work in 3d games.  I works in most other stuff.
<RichardC> ok
<RichardC> done
<RichardC> now, is there a list of repositories i can use for 5.10, like the one found at ubuntuguide.org?
<RichardC> ...
<RichardC> nevermind
<RichardC> just realized kubuntu uses the ubuntu repositories
<RichardC> :/
<RichardC> new problem
<RichardC> if anyone is listening
<RichardC> kate wont run
<RichardC> konsole says it probably crashed
<RichardC> richardc@milton:~$ sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<RichardC> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-richardc" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<RichardC> Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<RichardC> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<frank23> RichardC: you cannot use sudo with kate
<frank23> RichardC: use kdesu kate instead
<RichardC> ok
<frank23> RichardC: you will have to kill kate as well using ksysguard or something
<RichardC> thanks
<RichardC> why cant i use sudo w/ kate?
<frank23> RichardC: I don't know exactly.... sudo is made for command line programs but it also works with gnome apps
<RichardC> so i should use kdesu instead of sudo?
<frank23> RichardC: yes it is the only way it will work
<RichardC> is that only for sudo, or does it apply to most programs with kubuntu?
<frank23> RichardC: if you want to start a kde app as root you need kdesu
<RichardC> ok
<RichardC> thanks
<frank23> np
<`Nomad> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<`Nomad> !hoary-extras
<ubotu> it has been said that hoary-extras is see  http://backports.ubuntuforums.org ; example hoary repo: deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Ready> hi can help me why me resolution only 640x480
<Ready> i wanna change 800x600
<Ready> hello sir ?
<arnt> Go to K menu, System settings and then Screen
<Ready> i does
<Ready> same
<komitti> hye everybody
<Ready> nothing happen
<komitti> anyone can help me with my java?
<Ready> 800x600 disaper from list
<troy> probably X drivers... ewww
<komitti> i want to install java to my kubuntu
<komitti> hello
<arnt> are you bejind a virtual machine or something like that 
<Ready> i think i have format this HD again
<troy> komitti: same as ubuntu - see: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre ... although it's for ubuntu 5.04, it can be adapted to 5.10 quite easily
<Chameleon22> can someone pm me a breezy sources.list please, i want to do a dist upgrade 
<arnt> Have u ever managed to have a linux distro use 800X600 in your hdw
<troy> Chameleon22: see http://ubuntuguide.org/#upgradehoarytobreezy
<HillTop> Ready, when you installed, what resolution were you using?
<Ready> 640x480 now
<Ready> it very very suck
<Chameleon22> troy, i need the correct KDE lines though 
<Ready> 800x600 not show on list
<komitti> anyone?
<komitti> hallo???
<troy> Chameleon22: it'll work for kde for official kubuntu
<troy> Chameleon22: the kubuntu packages are in the ubuntu repos
<Chameleon22> troy, uh ye i forgot lol, i was pointing to kde repos :p
<troy> Chameleon22: the kde repos are for unofficial kde release that happen between *ubuntu releases mostly -- for example, 3.5beta is in there
<troy> Chameleon22: all the official packages are in the normal repos
<HillTop> Ready, when you boot the ubuntu CD, use a vga code to get the resolution you want; I used live vga=794 to get 1280x1024. 1024x758 is 791. 800x600 is 788.
<Chameleon22> troy, ok thanks
<Ready> HillTop when boot from cd use type rescue on console ?
<HillTop> Ready, when you boot, you use a command, see help on F4 or F5. It sets the video, then when install to HD the same settings continues. It did on earlier Warty and Hoary for me.
<RyNSki> Would this be an alight place to ask about a Kubuntu 5.10 problem?
<RyNSki> alright.
<RyNSki> Anyone alive?
<HillTop> RyNSki, sure. Someone might know...
<RyNSki> Alright, here goes...
<RyNSki> Upgraded to 5.10...
<RyNSki> KDE's media:/ no longer works for USB drives.
<RyNSki> Tells me media:/sda1 does not exist.
<RyNSki> The machine DOES mount the FS under /media/usbdisk
<RyNSki> But KDE can't see it under the media section.
<HillTop> RyNSki, I had the same problem so I booted up kubuntu 5.10pr (one week old release) and it worked fine there. It must be a difference in /etc/fstab
<RyNSki> Yeah, I believe it worked in RC1, but I couldn't swear by it.
<cave> Hello? First boot here~ 
<RyNSki> I don't use it every day...
<HillTop> Do you have the earlier version? I am in 5.10pr now (live) and so haven't made the comparison. There are only three lines   in the fstab.
<HillTop> Hi cave.
<cave> Hello HillTop 
<RyNSki> Nah, I only have 5.10 now.
<cave> this is my first time using Kubuntu (or Ubuntu for that matter)
<RyNSki> cave: what version?
<cave> 5.10 live
<troy> I'll check it here in my version - one second
<cave> as soon as im done toying around i'll download the install iso
<RyNSki> Got a USB drive to hook up to it? ;)
<troy> yes
<HillTop> RyNSki, look at the first line of /etc/fstab mine says /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot / auto noatime 0 0
<RyNSki> Mine's /proc.
<cave> i got the live first because i was afraid it wouldnt detect my hardware, but i was pleasently surprised :)
<RyNSki> Yeah, it does a pretty good job.
<troy> mine no longer works - worked a few days ago - maybe the very sudden switch to 3.4.3 did it in...
<RyNSki> Every upgrade seems to break something for me.
<HillTop> RyNSki, yes, two USB thumb drives auto showed up on desktop on booting to live CD and then right click to open. And I could write to them.
<RyNSki> The one prior to this broke firefox altogether.
<cave> yea... I was using SimplyMepis, but that install got screwed up when I downloaded Gnome o.o;
<RyNSki> I'm considering installing fresh... but I'd be really pissed if I did and hot noplace better. )
<cave> and i figured i'd rather try something new instead of re-installing it
<troy> worked less than a week ago for me -- also, the ATI GL drivers broke in the last few days too
<cave> turns out i'm liking Kubuntu more so far (altough i havent used it for over an hour yet)
* troy checks bugzilla
<HillTop> RyNSki, I don't see Firefox here in kubuntu. It is not a very complete walking around CD but does show and tell OK.  KNOPPIX, never leave home without it.
<RyNSki> Firefox is something that you gotta add, I believe.
<RyNSki> Which I did.
<RyNSki> But some minor release upgrade, I think to 1.0.7 broke it as anyone but root.
<RyNSki> 5.10 has since corrected that one, thankfully.
<RyNSki> But here:
<RyNSki>  Hi,
<RyNSki> This a know problem with KDE 3.4.3 (media:/ does not make use of HAL) and according to what I know, a fix will come soon.
<RyNSki> We all have to be patient Wink
<RyNSki> 
<HillTop> cave, what live/install CDs do you have? ubuntu, kubuntu?? Have you tried ubuntu?
<RyNSki> I found that on the bugs site.
<RyNSki> So maybe 3.4.3 breaks media:/
<cave> i have simplymepis 3.3 live and kubuntu 5.10 live
<HillTop> RyNSki, I didn't see Firefox on the list. And Mozilla failed to load.
<cave> i'm rather new to linux... still very much a newbie
<cave> ive tried gnome and kde tough, and decided I liked kde better, so i went for kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<cave> besides i dont care for the whole ethnic people huddling thing ubuntu has going on :P
<HillTop> RyNSki, I wonder if they will ussue a new kubuntu liveCD? :)
<frank23> cave: kde is definitly more familiar coming from windows
<cave> it felt more customizeable too
<frank23> cave: "ethnic"? aren't brazilians "ethnic"? ;-)
<cave> i'm a big fan of that... if you saw my windows install you wouldn't think it was windows at first glance :)
<HillTop> <cave> I use KDE also. Favorite distro for that right now is pclinuxos. But I follow ubuntu/kubuntu closely because I have more than one machine. :)
<cave> isn't everyone " ethnic" ? ;-)
<jrattner1> how do i get glxgears to produce FPS
<frank23> cave: hehe
<HillTop> cave, the ubuntu ethnic thing is recent, it will pass... :)
<isai> does centrino work 'out of the box'?
<RyNSki> I'm running Kubuntu off my harddisk anyway.
<isai> I can't seem to setup the network connection (after install).
<frank23> jrattner1: do you see the gears?  in my case it's so slow that you don't see the fps... games still work fine though
<cave> i didnt mean to start a racial debate here, i just thought it looked corny :P
<jrattner1> frank23, i see the gears
<jrattner1> how can i get the FPS
<RyNSki> My other problem is a lot of the KDE modules, when I tell them to go into the admin mode, they spin for awhile and don't do anything.
<jrattner1> also, is there a tool for kubuntu similar to the ubuntu update manager
<frank23> jrattner1: do you see them turning at like 1 turn a second?
<cave> can i install firefox from the livecd? o.o;
<orugo> hi
<jrattner1> frank23, they are quite fast
<orugo> i've installed 5.10
<orugo> i have problems with my spanish translation :(
<frank23> jrattner1: yeah they should be really fast
<HillTop> RyNSki, if you install ubuntu first then add KDE desktop you end up with both but maybe the both will work better than kubuntu. Just wondering...
<jrattner1> frank23, they are how can i get it to report FPS
<chavo> jrattner1,  glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<frank23> jrattner1: before the fps would appear on the console
<jrattner1> frank23, it doesnt anymore
<jrattner1> chavo, im serious
<frank23> chavo: I thought that was a joke LOL
<chavo> try it
<jrattner1> how do you get it to list FPTS
<HillTop> cave, you might be able to install from the firefox site from the tar files.
<chavo> its for real
<jrattner1> hahaha
<jrattner1> it is for read
<jrattner1> real
<jrattner1> 5734 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3146.755 FPS
<frank23> ohhhhh  I get 6000Fps but I still see them rotating at one turn a sec
<jrattner1> thats pretty good
<orugo> the new kubuntu  hasn't the kynaptic
<propagandhi> has anyone else had a GPG error with apt-get recently
<frank23> I thought something was wrong!
<orugo> it comes with a different package manager
<isai> how do I change my keyboard mapping?
<fog> the new package manager is called Adept
<cave> meh.. i'll just wait till i install it
<isai> I am stuck in spanish but my keyboard is in english
<jrattner1> will the HAL problem be fixed tomorrow
<orugo> isai hablas espaol?
<fog> K -> System -> Pakcage Manager (Adept)
<isai> yep
<frank23> isai in system stettings -> Regional
<elad`> How do I make a command (xmod -e pointer = "...") run whenever X is initiated?
<isai> frank23: does that change it for the entire system or just KDE?
<propagandhi> I still have kynaptic, synaptic and adept, I'm getting a GPG error from the terminal using apt
<orugo> isai: que tal esta tu traudccion? porq mi kubuntu 5.04 era 100% en espaol pero ahora tiene cosas en ingles (muchas cosas)
<frank23> isai: not sure...
<jrattner1> is adept or synaptic better?
<frank23> jrattner1: I like synaptic better but I think it's just because I'm used to it
<propagandhi> i personally think adept sucks
<frank23> adept is a HUGE improvement over kynaptic
<fog> synatipc was nice to see which packages were "official" ubuntu
<isai> orugo: KDE esta en ingles como lo quiero sino el teclado esta en ingles (es una computadora portl o sea un laptop).
<frank23> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jrattner1> frank23, i like synaptic too, i hope tomorrow the problem with reconising USB diisks are fixed?
<judax> adept will get there, it is much better than kynaptic
<frank23> jrattner1: I don't have a usb disk but updates which are not security related sometimes take a while
<jrattner1> frank23, its more a fix...
<jrattner1> frank23, breezy doesnt see  usb drives in konquereor
<fog> blah, kscd autoruns no matter what i do...I've unchecked autoplay in the config panel but it always comes back checked
<cave> Ok question: Aren't my hard drives supposed to appear on my desktop on the LiveCD?
<chavo> synaptic with gtk-qt engine is perfect
<cave> there's nothing on my /mnt folder... could it be that my hard drives weren't detected? i remember the mepis livecd gave me access to them
<elad`> xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5"
<elad`> I need this to be initiated when I start X.
<elad`> HELP. Please.
<elad`> I've been trying to get this working for an hour now.
<novosirj> Wireless sucks, etc.
<HillTop> cave, I thought so too, I don't see and hard drives even tho one is fat32 which should show up. :/
<cave> mine too
<cave> maybe its just in the livecd? 
<cave> i wanted to test musiic playback but i cant :S
<HillTop> cave, the codecs aren't in the ubuntu/kubuntu set. You have to load them from third parties (patent issues etc.) But they are readily available. 
<cave> oh
<Vivaldi> hello
<Vivaldi> does the dvd image contain more packages than the cd iso?
<Vivaldi> i am not talking about the live option. it does not count
<Vivaldi> i just want to know if the dvd iso has more packages when installing
<cave> Vivaldi: from what i read the dvd is just the live + the install isos
<Vivaldi> oh ok thx
<propagandhi> anyone have an idea about this : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/3104
<danl_b> how do you access kdm theme manager?
<danl_b> n/m i ish stupid
<satafterh> http://counter.li.org/
<HillTop> danl_b, try right clicking places like the desktop
<danl_b> i just over looked it in the system settigns window
<danl_b> im half asleep
<Dark_Sith> morning
<cave> too bad this livecd doesnt include azureus.... im gonna go back to windows now to download the install iso
<cave> if all goes well i'll be back in a couple of hrs :)
<cave> see ya guys
<HillTop> good luck cave
<cave> thanks!
<HillTop> satafterh, how do they count ?? and not count multiple entries? by the user machine's address?
<Pablo_C> ok... n00b question....  I installed 5.10 and when I got to my  system settings---> network settings  The networks settings page is taller than my resolution is tall so I cannot click the admin tab to make changes... any suggestions?
<Pablo_C> and my lappy is running as high of resolution as it can
<satafterh> #HillTop no idea, i just came across it and thought others might be interested
<satafterh> HillTop - i posted it in the mandriva site and some guy so a real asshole, thought linux was about shareing and open info, he just turned he right off
<HillTop> satafterh, I signed up some time ago #365505 -- now I see they are at lower numbers.  Something is broken there!
<frank23> Pablo_C: shitty solution but you can right click the border and select move
<Pablo_C> hmm
* Pablo_C checks
<satafterh> #HillTop I dont really know much about it, I thought it was interesting though
<Pablo_C> frank23, I can do full screen and I can see the buttons... Thanks... move wont let me move the top border above the top of the screen... and I can resize cause I cant grab the bottom of the window
<Pablo_C> but fullscreen will do it
<Pablo_C> :)
<whurley> anyone install 5.10 on a new powerbook G4 yet?
<kihaji> what would be the reason that adept is not accepting my su password, when the shell does
<whurley> I'm seeing a big diff from what the liveCD produced vs. the install (sure it's a minor issue, but its escaping me) 
<HillTop> whurley, does the install work better than the live CD?
<whurley> actually 
<leonard> i am back again
<whurley> the install is far worse than the liveCD
<Draconum> hey... I'm looking for some help...
<frank23> !tell me about w32codecs
<HillTop> Draconum, theere are 115 here, what is your question?  :)
<Draconum> I'm needing help with installing kubuntu on my ubuntu... but i'm not entirly sure about what todo.
<leonard> u need to run a new installation
<leonard> from scratch
<frank23> what?
<frank23> no
<leonard> kubuntu is the KDE version of Ubuntu 
<Draconum> yeah
<Draconum> thats what I'm looking for...
<Draconum> I'm just really new to linux :P
<frank23> Draconum: install kubuntu-desktop  
<frank23> in synaptic
<leonard> it returns errors
<Draconum> synaptic?
<leonard> applications>install application
<leonard> sorry, ADD APPLICATIONS BUTTON
<Pablo_C> meh synaptic is gone... now it is Adept
<frank23> Draconum: right   use adept
<frank23> Draconum: no, wait right now you have ubuntu, not kubuntu, so you use synaptic
<Draconum> ok how do I find synaptic?
<novosirj> With both hands.
<frank23> in the menu... I don't remember exactly
<Draconum> Well thanks for that usfull information..
<Draconum> :P
<RyNSki> Heh, I'm feeling sarcastic. :)
<RyNSki> Run it from a terminal if nothing else.
<Draconum> :P
<RyNSki> I don't use Ubuntu.
<RyNSki> In Kubuntu it's in the KDE menu.
<leonard> click on applications on the bottom extreme left
<RyNSki> Under either System or Utils.
<Pablo_C> or apt-get kdedesktop somthin or other
<RyNSki> I always forget which one.
<leonard> on the applications menu
<leonard> then click on Add applications
<Draconum> ok i'm in Synaptic...
<Draconum> now what?
<leonard> click on file
<frank23> Draconum: search for and install kubuntu-desktop
<_jake> anyone here?
<frank23> no
<HillTop> hi _jake
<RyNSki> There are instructions in the FAQ of kubuntu.org that contain the actual package name -- I forget it myself, but I assume those folks are correct.
<_jake> hi
<leonard> click on file, then clic on advance then click on search then type kubuntu 
<Draconum> ok thanks...
<leonard> i don't like kubuntu
<_jake> ii click administrative mode in ANYTHING in the control panel, and it doesnt actually go to admin mode
<leonard> i bet, you will revert back to ubuntu
<leonard> kde sux
<RyNSki> Right you are, _jake.
<leonard> gnome is much better
<Draconum> it is now installing :D
<frank23> _jake: is this hoary or breezy?
<_jake> breezy
<Draconum> or downloading firstly
<RyNSki> And I don't know why either.
<RyNSki> It didn't work on Hoary for me either.
<_jake> man
<RyNSki> Luckily, I don't /really/ care.
<frank23> _jake: this is a known and unfixed problem
<RyNSki> Otherwise I'd be upset.
<_jake> damn
<frank23> _jake: try kdesu kcontrol
<Draconum> so anyways... umm yeah... I;m not able to get my sound working either...
<_jake> i think i will go back to ubuntu, i just wanted to acess my other harddrive with the music on it :(
<leonard> i can't seem to play mpeg and mp3 using totem
<_jake> i tried that it hung up
<frank23> leonard: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<leonard> i already did
<RyNSki> leonard: I much prefer KDE.
<RyNSki> I find Gnome to be fugly.
<leonard> KDE looks and feels like windows
<RyNSki> Eh, somewhat.
<RyNSki> Not really though.
<Draconum> So what do people usally use linix for?
<Draconum> just...
<frank23> RyNSki: its close enough to Windows to not be lost in it
<Draconum> average stuff?
<RyNSki> That's true.
<leonard> everything
<RyNSki> Draconum: What do people use computers for? There's your answer.
<RyNSki> Do you mean "why?"
<Draconum> :P
<RyNSki> As in why did I switch?
<_jake> but its so weird and i cant get anything to work in KDE
<_jake> i admit, its beautiful, and it has the capability of being something really versatile and amazing
<Draconum> yeah
<RyNSki> And the answer for that one is Windows got slower and slowre.
<RyNSki> er
<leonard> KDE messes up my graphics
<Draconum> ah
<RyNSki> So on my latest re-install, I said, screw that.
<Draconum> yeah
<leonard> i can't get the right resolution of my screen in KDE
<Draconum> I'm still a windows user... 
<RyNSki> Actually, that's not what I said, but I'm not sure if we swear in here.
<Draconum> I just wanted to try linux out as well
<_jake> i had so many problems with windows, and it always just made me angry, and i didnt like the ethics of microsoft
<Hobbsee> Draconum: tried a live cd?
<RyNSki> That's another one.
<leonard> linux is the best operating system 
<_jake> and i like the versatility and diversity, and liberty of the open source community
<Draconum> so I'm running both OS's on the same system.
<Hobbsee> windows annoys me...every time i have to boot there...
<Draconum> Yeah
<Hobbsee> Draconum: nice, that works
<RyNSki> Oh, another answer.
<Draconum> :D
<RyNSki> I stuck with Windows for the games.
<Draconum> Yeah
<HillTop> _jake, I hear ya. :)
<RyNSki> And then I realized, when's the last time I played a game?
<RyNSki> And that was the nail in the coffin.
<leonard> my only problem is applications for linux
<frank23> Draconum: yeah keep windows if you need it. I can only change songs on my mp3 player with windows
<Draconum> yeah
<_jake> ok well tonight, i am gonna sleep: morning: reinstall ubuntu, i was having problems with grub but i solved them
<RyNSki> I do that at work.
<leonard> i have certain applications like Actix Analyser i use for windows
<_jake> gnight all
<RyNSki> I wonder if there's a way to do it in Linux though.
<RyNSki> Just haven't looked yet.
<strike4ce> How do you save a file as executable?
<RyNSki> Mine's a palm.
<Draconum> I do alot of webmaster work
<Draconum> but I'm planning on getting a mac for that.
<RyNSki> Anyone know off the top of their head?
<Pablo_C> chmod 777?
<frank23> strike4ce: chmod +x  filename
<strike4ce> Can anyone help me?
<Draconum> than window will just be used for games and what not
<leonard> Can i install linux on a Mac?
<RyNSki> Yessir.
<Draconum> yes
<strike4ce> in terminal?
<RyNSki> Yes.
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: nope, not without more info
<strike4ce> frank23: in terminal
<RyNSki> strike4ce: What are you really talking about?
<frank23> strike4ce: yeah 
<RyNSki> strike4ce: There is no such thing as an executable file.
<strike4ce> trying to download java
<leonard> is there flight simulator for linux?
<RyNSki> strike4ce: There are files with execute permissions set.
<satafterh> anyone know why dvdauthor will not install properly from atp-get or any other manager?
<RyNSki> strike4ce: But any file can have them.
<frank23> strike4ce: is java 1.4 good enough? get it in multiverse
<strike4ce> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-55315677ab8f9890825549fa2ecebdde4bc68087
<HillTop> strike4ce, depends on how the file was created. Compile a C program, make a bash script?
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<strike4ce> frank23: read that
<Hobbsee> leonard: there are a few, never tried them, they're in adept
<Draconum> is X-Chat supose to make a sound when somebody reply's?
<Draconum> or says something?
<RyNSki> Yeah, I needs me some Java. I haven't gotten it yet.
<frank23> strike4ce: they should change that webpage
<satafterh> they are they call restricted
<Hobbsee> RyNSki: check out my link above
<Hobbsee> they have the debs there and make it really simple :)
<frank23> strike4ce: enable multiverse 
<leonard> linux is compiled on which programming language?
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: where does that deb file go?
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: how do i open it
<Hobbsee> wherever you like.  home directory
<frank23> leonard: C and C++
<RyNSki> strike4ce: man dpkg -- you want dpkg -i in this case.
<Hobbsee> then, in a console "sudo dpkg -i sun(tab)"
<RyNSki> strike4ce: dpkg -i <filename>
<RyNSki> Oh... right... sudo.
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: it opened kate
<RyNSki> I'm so not used to the sudo deal.
<RyNSki> Save it, don't open it.
<leonard> what about Windows? just curious
<Hobbsee> ahem, kdesu, before i get in trouble for it again :P
<frank23> leonard: C and C++ I'm sure
<Draconum> doesn't windows have some Basic in it?
<leonard> the c and c++ used to compile these OS run on which OS?
<frank23> Draconum: maybe...
<RyNSki> Heh, the ol' chicken and the egg.
<RyNSki> And voila, I have the Java.
<Draconum> almost a minute before kubuntu is done downloading
<frank23> leonard: the windows compilers run on windows, gcc runs on everything you can imagine
<Hobbsee> RyNSki: :D it's far easier doing it that way!
<RyNSki> And I'll be damned if I remember what I wanted it for.
<Hobbsee> Draconum: yay!
<Hobbsee> RyNSki: LOL.  something
<frank23> RyNSki: azureus?
<leonard> i still don't understand how Windows/linux could be written using C/C++ that run on Windows/Linux
<RyNSki> Looks like it mighta been TripWire Manager. Nope... that's still broken... heh.
<frank23> leonard: C is just a programming language
<strike4ce> RyNSki: why save it?  its already on my desktop
<RyNSki> Oh.
<Draconum> I wonder why it's called C... why not like... W or A or Q?
<Draconum> lol
<RyNSki> I thought you were opening it from a browser.
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: in a console: cd Desktop
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: then "sudo dpkg -i sun(tab)"
<Draconum> anyways I'll be back in a bit...
<Draconum> kubuntu time!
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> Draconum: enjoy the new installer
<Hobbsee> more clear than the old one
<Draconum> Will do.
<leonard> Thanks Frank
<strike4ce> what console?
<RyNSki> Anyone know anything about libstdc++
<RyNSki> strike4ce: Open "Konsole."
<Hobbsee> konsole
<strike4ce> lol sorry please have patience with me
<leonard> so there must be some primitive OS which can understand this programming language right?
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: no problems, for future reference, most commands that people give you will go in the console - it's easier to explain that way
<RyNSki> I suppose I should install those w32codecs too.
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> could do, yeah
<Hobbsee> wonder if i installed them...think i did
<RyNSki> I hate adding repositories.
<RyNSki> Every time I do, one has new versions of all my current stuff.
<RyNSki> After doing "update", nothing works. ;)
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: I did cd desktop and got this: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> case sensitive
<Hobbsee> cd Desktop
<RyNSki> strike4ce: EVERYTHING is case sensitive.
<Hobbsee> unless you've renamed it
<RyNSki> Nearly.
<Hobbsee> it's really annoying lol
<RyNSki> Hobbsee: He hasn't. ;)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> didnt think so
<RyNSki> Hobbsee: Why?
<RyNSki> I love that it's predictable.
<Hobbsee> what, case sensitive?  cos i can never remember which are case sensitive folders, and which arent
<strike4ce> So I need to rename it?
<Hobbsee> no
<RyNSki> What you type is what you get.
<Hobbsee> just "cd Desktop"
<Hobbsee> so true
<strike4ce> AHHH!!! LMAO
<RyNSki> I like getting what I ask for. :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<RyNSki> Y'know, "give me Java dammit" "Oh, have some Java." etc.
<Hobbsee> you can do a "dir" to check that you're in the one you wanted to be it
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> and see if the filename is there
<RyNSki> ls -la -- get out of the habit of using dir and you'll be a lot better prepared for UNIX, etc.
<Hobbsee> ah...
<RyNSki> Or just ls.
<Hobbsee> ooh pretty!
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> tried that one first
<RyNSki> I doubt dir works on SunOS, etc.
<RyNSki> Ooh, ls is color, dir is not.
<RyNSki> Interesting.
<Hobbsee> very
<Hobbsee> much more pretty in colour :P
<RyNSki> So true.
<RyNSki> Now to find libstdc++ in the form that TripWire wants.
<Hobbsee> thing i want to know is, can linux shut down computers remotely via a command, like MSDOS lol?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about wine
<Hobbsee> that was fun during school!
<RyNSki> Nah.
<RyNSki> Linux is a lot less retarded.
<RyNSki> You'd have to actually try to have your machine be that insecure.
<_bridgetd> linux... was ever retarded?
<HillTop> Hobbsee, use pwd to see working directory
<_bridgetd> im just pissed i dont have xchat installed yet
<RyNSki> ...if it isn't in your prompt. :)
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<RyNSki> Whoa now.
<RyNSki> What on earth did you type? :)
<RyNSki> strike4ce: What did you type?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell chili_kaiser about wine
<RyNSki> No.
<RyNSki> You tell him or her about wine.
<Hobbsee> !wine
<RyNSki> Heh, goes to show where my mind is... completely forgot about WINE and was thinking wine.
<Hobbsee> wonder if that link still works...
<RyNSki> !wine
<Hobbsee> hehe
<RyNSki> "Someone already said that 20 seconds ago."
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: dpkg -i sun(tab)
<Hobbsee> yeah, but it doesnt show thru here now
<Draconum> err...
<Draconum> ok
<RyNSki> ...which sounds like something a person would say.
<Draconum> I installed the package.
<Draconum> now what.
<RyNSki> But not actually mean 20 seconds.
<RyNSki> strike4ce: The TAB key, not (tab).
<RyNSki> TAB completes a filename.,
<strike4ce> LMAO
<Hobbsee> hehehe...very useful that
<Draconum> I don't know what todo from here.
<strike4ce> sorry guys or girls?
<Hobbsee> girl here
<satafterh> what a good tool for divx2dvd?
<Hobbsee> Draconum: you downloaded the breezy kubuntu cd, right?
<Draconum> ... no
* RyNSki slaps strike4ce around a bit with a large trout
<Draconum> am I supose to ?
<Draconum> lol
<Hobbsee> what'd you download, i dont think i was here early enough
<Hobbsee> what are you trying to do lol
* Hobbsee says go for it RyNSki!
<RyNSki> I miss the /trout command.
<Hobbsee> oh darn!  it's not there!  i've not noticed it before
<Draconum> I'm trying to get ubuntu switched with kubuntu
<RyNSki> I guess there's a way to set an alias in this thing.
<RyNSki> It's been awhile.
<Hobbsee> Draconum: ok, so what'd you install?
<RyNSki> The /trout command is in mIRC.
<Hobbsee> ah...
<RyNSki> If I recall correctly.
<strike4ce> NUTS!
<Hobbsee> this is konversation
<RyNSki> As is this.
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: what?
<Draconum> I went to synaptic and installed the kubuntu-desktop thing from there...
<strike4ce> no such file in directory
<Draconum> now I don't know what todo
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: are there any other debs on your desktop?
<Hobbsee> Draconum: log out, hit session manager, pick kde
<Draconum> ok
<serge> Usb keys don't work in the Breezy final ?
<RyNSki> Nope.
<Hobbsee> usb keys should work...
<Hobbsee> really?
<Hobbsee> i thought i tried that
<HillTop> USB failed for me too.
<bjv> i doubt it?
<RyNSki> I'd call it bull@#%t, but I still don't know if we swear in here. ;)
<serge> Yes, key is mounted as /media/usbdisk, but Kde search /media/sda1
<RyNSki> However, I think it's a KDE bug.
<RyNSki> It looks in media:/sda1, different deal.
<bjv> where did you hear they would not work?
<Hobbsee> which kde are you using?
<RyNSki> media:/ is supposed to know where it's going.
<RyNSki> 3.4.3
<Hobbsee> works here, 3.5 beta
<serge> Before the final Brezzy, it's work fine.
<bjv> they are just usb mass storage devices..
<jagodragon> can any one help me with scanner trouble
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: no debs
<Hobbsee> media:/ finds it
<RyNSki> 3.4.3 is broken.
<RyNSki> 3.4.2 was good.
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: then where'd you save the deb file that you downloaded?
<Hobbsee> RyNSki: nothing's stopping you from upgrading to 3.5
<Draconum> whoot
<Draconum> I'm ahppy
<RyNSki> The word Beta is stopping me. :)
<Hobbsee> Draconum: :D
<Draconum> and i like how it looks :D
<Draconum> now..
<Hobbsee> RyNSki: it's sounding like it works better than 3.4.3
<Draconum> just to get my sound working
<RyNSki> Oh, I felt the burn there.
<RyNSki> LOL
<strike4ce> hmmm should I have downloaded j2sdk1.5?
<Hobbsee> RyNSki: it may be a beta, but it's been a very stable beta since it was released...
<RyNSki> strike4ce: Nope. j2re.
<Hobbsee> no, you should have gotten the jre
<RyNSki> Java Runtime Environment.
<kihaji> how come I cannot get any gui app to accept my root password, yet the commandline does
<Hobbsee> Draconum: what type of soundcard do you have?
<strike4ce> ok jus sec
<RyNSki> Unless you're into Java coding... which pardon me, but from the sound of it... hehe. :)
<Draconum> I have an onboard Creative 24-bit
<serge> Kde 3.5 beta is perhaps stable, but it is not translated (i'm french).
<Hobbsee> Draconum: in alsamixer (in konsole), are all the channels turned up
<Draconum> I'll check
<Hobbsee> serge: ah ok, that's a pity
<Hobbsee> Draconum: after that, mute the inputs called line jack sense and headphone jack sense
<Hobbsee> then try
<RyNSki> How would I go about upgrading>?
<Hobbsee> add the 3.5 reps to your sources list
<Hobbsee> !3.5
<ubotu> Hobbsee: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> methinks kde3.5 is at http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php for opinions see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67800
<Hobbsee> back in a sec
<RyNSki> That sounds like a good idea.
<RyNSki> Is it almost out though
<RyNSki> ?
<RyNSki> ubotu: You're wrong.
<ubotu> RyNSki: I don't know, could you explain it?
<strike4ce> Hobbsee:  do i need the first file or second?
<strike4ce> second says update?
<strike4ce> Why when i download does KATE open?
<Hobbsee> back
<Hobbsee> RyNSki: the link didnt work?
<strike4ce> scroll up
<jagodragon> try to dowload as tar and install manuslly
<Hobbsee> yeah, but that's painful lol
<RyNSki> Not the first one, no.
<jagodragon> yes but works
<RyNSki> It's a 404.
<strike4ce> I get a warning that the file is a binary and saving it will result in a corrupt file???
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> it has been said that kde3.5 is at http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php for opinions see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67800
<jagodragon> yes sam problem
<Hobbsee> now...how do you change this bot...
<Hobbsee> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php is the correct link
<strike4ce> why does kate open when I download that file???
<strike4ce> jre
<Hobbsee> !no, kde3.5 is it has been said that kde3.5 is at http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php for opinions see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67800
<Hobbsee> bummer, that wasnt it
<Draconum> err.. I can't find Alsamixer.
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: is KATE supposed to open when I save a file?
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: no
<Hobbsee> what browser are you using to download the file?
<RyNSki> ubotu: kde3.5 is at http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php
<ubotu> ...but kde3.5 is already something else...
<strike4ce> konqueror
<Hobbsee> it should just save regardless, i thought
<Hobbsee> if you've got another browser, try that instead
<RyNSki> ubotu: You are still wrong. ;)
<ubotu> RyNSki: I think you lost me on that one
<RyNSki> !help
<strike4ce> ok
<kinfo> Available commands: !help, !uptime, !netuse, ??, !!, !cs, !whoset, !learn, !relearn, !forget, !topten, !status
<Draconum> where do I find Alsamixer?
<RyNSki> !mod kde3.5
<Hobbsee> ubotu, kde 3.5 is it has been said that kde3.5 is at http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php for opinions see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67800
<ubotu> RyNSki: Bugger all, i dunno
<ubotu> Hobbsee: okay
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> hmm... kde3.5 is at http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php for opinions see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67800
<dodo> aloooo
<Hobbsee> bummer
<RyNSki> You set something else.
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Hobbsee> it should have taken it
<pussfeller> gah, konqy still opens links in freakin temp
<pussfeller> why am i the only one that finds this intolerable
<RyNSki> !mod kde3.5 is at http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php
<ubotu> RyNSki: okay
<RyNSki> !mod kde3.5 is at http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php for opinions see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67800
<ubotu> ...but mod kde3.5 is already something else...
<Hobbsee> asking nalioth - he knows how to do this stuff
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: ok this time im using firefox
<RyNSki> Oh hell.
<RyNSki> Hehe.
<Hobbsee> right
<RyNSki> !del kde3.5
<ubotu> RyNSki: Are you on ritalin?
<strike4ce> whenever i open firefox i get some missing file warning ubuntu artwork?
<RyNSki> LOL
<RyNSki> strike4ce: Me too. I changed my start page.
<Hobbsee> give us a second, and stop reprogramming the bot
<Hobbsee> i got told how to do it...
<Draconum> how do I get to Alsamixer?
<Draconum> Anybody?
<Hobbsee> Draconum: open a konsole
<RyNSki> I was reading the help... <shrug> but it's not what I thought.
<Hobbsee> type "alsamixer"
<strike4ce> Hobbsee:  That was it konqueror was screwing it up
<pussfeller> simce i upgraded my vts are gone
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: i always use firefox, so i wouldnt know
<pussfeller> alt+function does nothing
<RyNSki> Hobbsee: The reason yours didn't work is that you didn't set kde3.5, you set kde 3.5
<RyNSki> With a space.
<Draconum> it says mixer elems not found
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: it set it up do I need to do anything else?
<RyNSki> Which was not already defined.
<pussfeller> err cnt alt f
<Draconum> Hoddsee: is says mixer elems not found.
<strike4ce> what is a good torrent to use?
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> !forget kde 3.5
<ubotu> i forgot kde 3.5, Hobbsee
<kinfo> [kde]  is not defined
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde3.5 is at http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php for opinions see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67800
<Draconum> Mobbsee: it says mixer elems not found.
<Hobbsee> !forget kde3.5
<ubotu> Hobbsee: i forgot kde3.5
<kinfo> [kde3.5]  is not defined
<Hobbsee> it isnt now...
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> excellent
<strike4ce> ok it said jre was set up am I done?
<RyNSki> I've still got it in my buffer if you like.
<Hobbsee> ubotu kde3.5 is it has been said that kde3.5 is at http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php for opinions see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67800
<ubotu> okay, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> excellent
<RyNSki> Word.
<nalioth> !kde3.5
<ubotu> well, kde3.5 is it has been said that kde3.5 is at http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php for opinions see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67800
<Hobbsee> thanks nalioth, i fixed it
<nalioth> wonderful
<Hobbsee> :)
<RyNSki> I get an error actually.
<RyNSki> When trying to update.
<Hobbsee> what error?
<RyNSki> GPG error.
<nalioth> all entries into ubotu are logged by time and user
<satafterh> kde 3.5 pretty stable?
<nalioth> RyNSki: disregard the gpg error
<Hobbsee> grab the key from that page as well
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: it terminal says jre is setup do i need to go to adept now or is it installed?
<Hobbsee> satafterh: yes
<Hobbsee> no, it's installed, assuming you did dpkg -i filename.deb
<RyNSki> Should I log off KDE first, you figure?
<satafterh> #Hobbsee you using it?
<strike4ce> yes
<Hobbsee> satafterh: you bet
<RyNSki> I'd imagine I should.
<Hobbsee> RyNSki: when you do, you should reboot
<Hobbsee> or there's some quicker way to do that, which i never remember
<strike4ce> so the tab command finds the file name?
<RyNSki> Here's one for you...
<Hobbsee> and it's not ctrl+alt+backspace
<RyNSki> My VC's don't work anymore.
<satafterh> Hobbsee- long now youve had it?
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: it'll complete the filename for you
<Draconum> Hobbsee: When I type "alsamixer" in the konsole it says "no mixer elems found"
<strike4ce> cool
<RyNSki> I don't know since when... a day or two at max.
<RyNSki> CTRL-ALT-F2... nothing there.
<Hobbsee> satafterh: when was it released into beta on the kubuntu site again?  since then
<strike4ce> What a good wifi manager I cant set up secure with kwifi it locks up
<RyNSki> strike4ce: I've been using iwconfig on the command line because KWiFi is broken.
<Hobbsee> Draconum: sounds like your sound didnt get configured at all then...wonder what the command is to check
<strike4ce> someone said wireless assistant
<bjv> i dont understand, if i have to create /etc/apt/apt.conf..
<bjv> then where was ubuntu getting it's configs before?
<RyNSki> bjv: What are you talking about?
<RyNSki> bjv: The sources file?
<RyNSki> Or actually apt.conf?
<Hobbsee> bjv: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d in that folder?
<bjv> RyNSki: no the apt.conf
<Hobbsee> there should already be a file there
<RyNSki> It probably has defaults.
<bjv> i see 2 files, when i cat them they just have short strange gobblty-gook.
<RyNSki> Oh...
<RyNSki> bjv: There an apt.conf.d
<RyNSki> It's not a file, it's a dir.
<Hobbsee> RyNSki: VC's not working any more?  what are vc's?
<RyNSki> Virtual consoles.
<Hobbsee> checked the shortcuts in system settings?
<RyNSki> Me?
<Hobbsee> RyNSki: yep
<RyNSki> No, not what I'm talking about... here...
<Draconum> this is bugging me
<RyNSki> Know that to get back it's going to be ALT-F7, if you don't do this normally.
<RyNSki> But try CTRL-ALT-F1.
<Hobbsee> ctrl alt f1 is giving me tty1, ie console 1
<RyNSki> It will bring you to a text console if your machine isn't broken like mine. Mine brings me to a blank screen.
<Hobbsee> ctrl alt f7 goes back to GUI for this
<RyNSki> tty1 = console1 = VC.
<RyNSki> Yeah.
<Hobbsee> ah
<grobi> kann mir jemand sagen wieso sich die laufwerke auf dem desktop nicht ffnen lassen?
<RyNSki> Mine don't work. Nothing on 1-6.
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Hobbsee> grobi: enschuldigung, ich nicht spreke gut deutsch!
<Hobbsee> RyNSki: i wonder why...
<Hobbsee> and i'm sure i spelt entschuldigung wrong, along with the rest of it
<RyNSki> Pretty screwed up.
<RyNSki> I can run it by hand.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<RyNSki> But I'm in runlevel 2 and init has the getty's defined for level 2.
<Hobbsee> Draconum: for the sound, ask on #ubuntu, they usually can tell you
<Hobbsee> seeing as there are more people ther
<Hobbsee> ooh, it's quiet there!  only 281 people!
<Hobbsee> used to seeing 600 +, after the past few days...
<nalioth> Hobbsee: you were not in #ubuntu when freenode got pwnd?
<Draconum> ok
<Hobbsee> nalioth: perhaps not, i wasnt here yesterday
<Hobbsee> why, what happened?
<nalioth> somebody got access to freenode and took over #debian, #ubuntu, and other large channels
<Hobbsee> ouch!
<nalioth> dumped everyone out of the channels
<Hobbsee> nope, wasnt there for that
<nalioth> that's why there are so few people in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> double ouch
<jagodragon> can any one help me with a scanner problem
<Hobbsee> ah...cos they're usually in there idle
<brosioz> how could i mount automactly my dvd and usbmemory ?
<strike4ce> Do I have to keep that jre that I downloaded to desktop once it is installed?
<strike4ce> on desktop?
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: nope, you can delete it :)
<Hobbsee> it's just an install file, it does nothing else
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: what does this mean?
<strike4ce> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<strike4ce> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Hobbsee> you can ignore it, i think
<Hobbsee> the keys have been stuffed parts of the times in other days
<Hobbsee> just run sudo apt-get upgrade after it, and it'll be fine
<strike4ce> Hobbsee:  could it be that I added a new source to sourcelist?
<Hobbsee> which did you add?
<strike4ce> deb ftp://ftp.real-time.com/linux/real-time-debpool sarge custom
<strike4ce> deb-src ftp://ftp.real-time.com/linux/real-time-debpool sarge custom
<Hobbsee> it's generally a bad idea to add the sarge reps
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: I put those in reposotories and then applied and ran adept.  No file
<Hobbsee> much safer to just download teh particular deb you want, and install it manually
<strike4ce> ok
<strike4ce> package?
<Hobbsee> yeah, the particular deb/ particular package
<bjv> YES!  i stopped apt-get from running 2 parallel downloads.
<bjv> winnar.
<helpme> there is no kubuntu unofficial gaq for breezy:(
<helpme> there is no kubuntu unofficial faq for breezy:(
<labkom> fgjf
<Hobbsee> helpme: you can use most of the ubuntu faq
<Hobbsee> !kubuntufaq
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Are you on ritalin?
<helpme> !kubuntufaq
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, helpme
<Hobbsee> !faq
<ubotu> I guess faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<helpme> :(
<Hobbsee> use that...
<RyNSki> BRB.
<helpme> single page version of faq??
<helpme> !avidemux info
<ubotu> helpme: Are you on ritalin?
<Hobbsee> as in the ubuntuguide?
<helpme> !info avidemux 
<Hobbsee> !avidemux
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Hobbsee
<strike4ce> damn Im missing some files so it wouldnt install wireless assistant
<Hobbsee> which files are you missing?
<helpme> !info blast2
<ubotu> blast2: (Basic Local Alignment Search Tool), section universe/science, is optional. Version: 1:2.2.10.20050429-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 269 kB, Installed size: 868 kB
<Hobbsee> and have you tried "sudo apt-get install nameoffilehere"?
<strike4ce> wlassistant depends on libidn11 (>= 0.5.18); however:
<strike4ce>   Version of libidn11 on system is 0.5.13-1.0.
<helpme> !info acidrip
<ubotu> acidrip: (ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.14-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 53 kB, Installed size: 276 kB
<Hobbsee> you've done a sudo apt-get update and a sudo apt-get upgrade?
<strike4ce> I upgraded lastnight the new version
<helpme> Hobbsee: r u asking me?
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: is that file old?
<Hobbsee> no, was asking strike4ce
<strike4ce> no not asking just stating sorry
<strike4ce> maybe that version wont work with 5.10
<Hobbsee> it should have auto updated to whatever the latest version is
<novosirj> Excellent.
<jagodragon> how can i make my system use my scanner?
<RyNSki> I've upgraded to KDE 3.5
<strike4ce> what is apt-get -f install?
<RyNSki> The problem went away.
<RyNSki> Well, 3.4.9blahblah.
<Hobbsee> RyNSki: yay :D
<Hobbsee> they often call them 3.4.999 etc while they're still a beta
<RyNSki> Yeah.
<RyNSki> Makes sense.
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: i think it's a force install, check in a console
<Hobbsee> ie apt-get install -help
<strike4ce> it said I may want to do that
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> yeah, you could
<Hobbsee> not sure if it's a good idea though
<RyNSki> If you're a newb, you probably don't want to do that.
<strike4ce> says it will free up 389kb
<strike4ce> lol
<RyNSki> Only if you're certain of what you're doing.
<RyNSki> The deps are there to protect you.
<Hobbsee> RyNSki: so true
<helpme> which repos do i add for libdvdcss2, mp3 etc.??
<strike4ce> ohh it wants to reove wireless assistant
<strike4ce> remove
<labkom> jkljkl
<strike4ce> 1 to remove it says
<Hobbsee> !tell helpme about w32codecs
<Hobbsee> read that page, and it'll tlel you about the rest
<strike4ce> who me?
<RyNSki> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, to install Windows audio/video codecs (w32codecs) see Codecs and DVD-Video at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<strike4ce> RyNSki: ok all it did was remove wla assistant
<strike4ce> what the hell is a gpg error
<Hobbsee> !gpg
<ubotu> rumour has it, gpg is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GPGKey or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<strike4ce> When I do apt-get update I get that error?
<Hobbsee> post the full error?
<strike4ce> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Hobbsee> you should be able to ignore it, assumign it's from the ubuntu repositories, which it is
<strike4ce> Hobbsee:  How do i know if I have the latest version?
<Toma-> is anyone elses control center all messed up in breezy?
<Hobbsee> adept should tell you...
<RyNSki> Toma-: Meaning exactly what?
<Hobbsee> Toma-: what do you define as messed up?
<Toma-> opening a thing like "Colours" pops up in the window, but it too big for the window and it doesnt get resized...
<RyNSki> Oh. No.
<Toma-> ill take a screenshot. it totally sux
<Hobbsee> Toma-: you can use alt
<Hobbsee> and move the window around that way
<Toma-> hang on it working....
<Toma-> brb, buggin
<brosioz> how could i purge all conf file of a packege that i've alredy remove ?
<helpme> the wiki u gave seems to be for hoary...will it work on breezy?
<strike4ce> I have KDE 3.4.3
<Toma-> weird! its working. must be the good vibes fom here :D
<Hobbsee> helpme: which wiki was this?
<Hobbsee> oh that
<Hobbsee> yeah, should work
<strike4ce> is that the newest Hobbsee  KDE 3.4.3?
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: yes, unless you wanted the beta
<strike4ce> why does adept load upgrades when I fetch?  I thought the uprades were installed?
<kaand> riddle me this: my sound worked in a knoppix livecd but not a MEPIS live cd. it worked in hoary and warty but not breezy. what is wrong?
<Hobbsee> they were, but there's probably more updates
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: Beta LOL IM barely hanging on here
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: lol
<Hobbsee> kaand: any idea what the solution was?  Riddell seems to be idle
<strike4ce> So even though they're installed it will keep fetching the same ones and committing them?
<Hobbsee> shouldnt do, maybe they werent installed
<kaand> i have no idea
<kaand> the knoppix i was using was the one that came with the knoppix hacks book
<kaand> but i've been spending the last several days trying to get sound working in breezy
<strike4ce> RyNSki: can I ask a question?
<RyNSki> strike4ce: Sure.
<strike4ce> ok i fetch in adept they all say 100% then the commit button and full upgrade button are highlighted. Is this right?
<RyNSki> Sounds OK to me, but what are you upgrading?
<strike4ce> RyNSki: nothing that I know of just did fetch
<RyNSki> Oh... OK.
<RyNSki> Yeah, that's fine.
<RyNSki> Probably some minor updates.
<strike4ce> RyNSki:  why does it do it everytime?
<RyNSki> What does it do every time
<RyNSki> ?
<kaand> help :(
<RyNSki> kaand: With what?
<strike4ce> it fetches and then the commit lights up and the full upgrade button
<RyNSki> Well, do the commit.
<kaand> vexing sound problem that i've been tackling for days
<RyNSki> Oh.
<RyNSki> What's the matter?
<strike4ce> I do and then the fetch button stays on and if I hit it again it does the same process over
<kaand> no sound at all since breezy. but knoppix and hoary had sound
<kaand> from what i can see on lspci and lsmod, it looks like my card is detected and everything
<kaand> but just not working
<RyNSki> strike4ce: Doesn't matter.
<kaand> i recently tried recompiling alsa but that didn't fix it either
<RyNSki> Where, in KDE?
<strike4ce> RyNSki:  ok I do it from kynaptic and it states im up to date
<RyNSki> I'm guessing that's where sound is broken?
<RyNSki> What were you using before?
<kaand> i was using kubuntu in hoary too
<kaand> although i started out with gnome
<RyNSki> I meant strike4ce, but... sure... OK. :)
<kaand> this is a fresh install, though
<strike4ce> I tried the new adept
<RyNSki> What does the sound config say in KDE?
<kaand> ack, too many sound problems :(
<RyNSki> Look under hardware someplace.
<strike4ce> RyNSki: what is residual config files?
<strike4ce> !residual
<ubotu> strike4ce: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<strike4ce> lol
<strike4ce> RyNSki: Why does firefox in the address bar it looks really small?
<_andrea> Error - Konqueror: Can't init Audio Driver 'alsasink' - trying another one / Can't Init Video Driver 'xvimagesink' - trying another one / No usable video driver found! (xvimagesink)
<_andrea> !alsasink
<ubotu> _andrea: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<strike4ce> RyNSki: Why does firefox in the address bar it looks really small?
<RyNSki> Sorry.
<RyNSki> I was AFK.
<RyNSki> I dunno... looks fine to me.
<RyNSki> And I dunno what residual configs it's talking about.
<RyNSki> I mean, it is small... but...
<strike4ce> ok what about the Firefox?  The address bar looks really small
<RyNSki> Didn't I just say "looks fine to me, I dunno, it's small, but..."
<RyNSki> Pretty sure. :)
<strike4ce> fonts are all different then windows version
<shogouki> RyNSki: thats women say to me everytime
<strike4ce> lol
<RyNSki> LOL
<RyNSki> Poor guy.
<shogouki> strike4ce: are you talking about url bar ?
<RyNSki> AH, I remembered what I want Java for.
<RyNSki> irate.
<shogouki> you may need it for ooo2 too
<strike4ce> shogouki:  YES!
<strike4ce> 0002?
<shogouki> strike4ce: maybe you can set its size by putting a line in userchrome.css
<shogouki> Ooo2
<kaand> i wonder if i should just do a fresh install of hoary, then dist-upgrade to breezy
<kaand> this sound thing is pissing me off
<strike4ce> shogouki:  How do i access chrome?
<_andrea> Error - Konqueror: Can't init Audio Driver 'alsasink' - trying another one / Can't Init Video Driver 'xvimagesink' - trying another one / No usable video driver found! (xvimagesink)
<_andrea> help?
<strike4ce> the fonts therev is no times new roman or arial, or courier new
<strike4ce> shogouki: how do i get to chrome?
<shogouki> strike4ce: dont remember, search userchrome on google, and put #urlbar{width:400px !important} in it, restart firefox and tell me if it works
<_andrea> i need my windows fonts too
<_andrea> msttcorefonts
<_andrea> but i cant find it
<strike4ce> shogouki:  nope didnt work
<shogouki> strike4ce: and with *{background:red  !important} ?
<strike4ce> shogouki: lol
<shogouki> try
<strike4ce> shogouki:  does nothing
<shogouki> you have a pb with your file, try to fix it
<strike4ce> pb?
<_andrea> i cant access my windows drives
<_andrea> help!
<aftertaf> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> I heard windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<fatejudger1> is dist-upgrade and installing the new breezy iso the same thing?
<fatejudger1> or is dist-upgrade more cluttered
<fatejudger1> I have the CD, so I can do either
<_andrea> i installed breezy from scratch...but i think out-of-the-box stuff was smoother on Hoary
<_andrea> i'm having loads of troubles setting my system up :(
<_andreas> Hi, is there a bug with usplash and vga=791?
<aftertaf> fatejudger1, same thing, unless newer pkgs on repository...
<_andreas> Hi, is there a bug with usplash and vga=791?
<_labkom> oh my god
<_labkom> please help meeee
<Toma-> _labkom: whats the problem?
<Toma-> _labkom_: whats the problem?
<xxenon> do you think I could backup my .kde , install 5.10 and restore it ? (Im using KDE 3.4.2 now)
<somez> guys I have a terrible problem after upgrading to kubuntu 5.10
<somez> my X won't start anymore :-(
<somez> and I don't know what to do now
<platoali> i had the same problem 
<platoali> my x does not start
<somez> I added the kubuntu cdrom via synaptic
<hornsby> do apt-get upgrade again
<somez> and installed the packages
<_andrea> do u use nvidia?
<platoali> i think you should do sudo apt-get install xserver-core 
<_andrea> somez: do u use an nvidia card?
<hornsby> sometimes it get stuck during upgrade
<somez> hornsby, apt-get upgrade finds no repository :-
<platoali> an couple of other packages
<platoali> that related to some x font 
<somez> _andrea, ati, but I changed back my driver to ati in xorg conf
<somez> no effect
<_andrea> try vesa
<somez> platoali, I get some kind of error like that too
<somez> _andrea, ok
<_andrea> if vesa works
<hornsby> somez, what is your sources.list look like ?
<_andrea> then install ati driver from repository
<somez> hornsby, it contains the hoary repositoris
<platoali> somez: i've fixed it with the install ing some xserver-core package
<somez> how did you install them?
<hornsby> and you can't  hit them right 
<somez> yes
<somez> my internet connection is also not working
<somez> don't know why
<platoali> somez: and sudo apt-get install xfont-base
<hornsby> did you try restarting the computer itself ? or sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<somez> yes i restarted the computer
<platoali> somez: sorry sudo apt-get install xfonts-base
<somez> it don't find the package
<platoali> which one?
<platoali> xfonts-base
<platoali> ?
<somez> yes
<platoali> I've download them from the net
<platoali> this system is an upgrade
<somez> i have it on the cd
<somez> my net is not working
<nxv_> whats wrong with kaffeine? i can scan for dvbt tv stations but they remain grey an i cant use them 
<hornsby> somez, for x trouble try : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<somez> I tried it, no effect
<hornsby> what is the error message when you type xstart in the console ?
<platoali> try to install these packages: x-window-system-core
<platoali> and xfonts-base
<somez> how can I add the install cd to the repos?
<hornsby> somez, just to be sure, when you upgraded, you changed the repositories and did dist-upgrade right ?
<somez> I only added the install cd to the repos
<somez> but the wiki says after rebooting, I must add the install cd again
<somez> I installed those two packags
<hornsby> somez, do you have any error message to make the task easier ??
<somez> but X won't start
<somez> yes, wait a sec
<somez> could not open default font "dixed"
<somez> fixed
<somez> it says my font path must be wrong
<somez> or the fonts are not installed
<hornsby> seems like you should regenerate the fonts
<somez> great, how can I do that?
<hornsby> somez, i don't remember, i check  it :)
<somez> ok, thanks :-
<robin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuBreezyReleaseComments <= interesting, and true.
<hornsby> did you try installing xfonts-base and xfonts-utils
<hornsby> ?
<somez> only base
<hornsby> ok
<hornsby> and xserver-common too ?
<somez> I installed the utils too
<somez> I must do them manually with dpkg, because my install cd is not in the sources.lst
<robin_2> What is the short-cut to get in the google search box in konqueror (like ctrl+k does in firefox) ?
<Wes> hi
<somez> the problem is, that X doesn't find the default font
<somez> how can I solve this?
<hornsby> somez, change the font lines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf from:
<hornsby> 
<hornsby>  /usr/lib/X11/fonts/*
<hornsby> 
<hornsby>  to
<hornsby> 
<hornsby>  /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/*
<somez> ok
<Wes> i just got my tv tuner card working and i cant figure out how to get the audio working
<Wes> the tv card outputs to my input on my sound card
<somez> hornsby, my xorg.conf already has these lines
<Wes> but nothing i have tried so far makes it work
<somez> :-(
<somez> maybe I must install a specifyc font package_
<somez> but wich one?
<platoali> did you install xfonts-base
<somez> yes
<hornsby> somez,  what does the section "Files" look like in your xorg.conf ?
<somez> rgppath
<somez> some fonts path
<somez> and that is all
<somez> FontPath "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"
<somez> etc
<hornsby> somez, check that link, you might find something usefull there, by the end of the post : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-35143.html
<somez> ok thanks
<Wes> does anyone know what i would have to do to get the audio input on an nforce2 chipset to work?
<hornsby> somez, try that apt-get install --reinstall xfonts-base
<hornsby> somez, and then /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<somez> ok, I solved the problem
<somez> the fonts were on a wrong place
<somez> so I copied them according to xorg.conf
<somez> thanks for the help guys
<hornsby> somez, instead of moving, create symbolic links, but glad you solved it
<cave> Hello again... Just completed installation :)
<quby> please help! I have an integrated nvidia nforc2 soundstorm soundcard, the sub and the center don't work! any idea?
<robin_2> hmm synaptic give the following error:
<robin_2> W: GPG error: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<robin_2> what does it mean ?
<_sam> Is it safe to remove ubuntu-desktop now if I have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<crimsun> _sam: it's always safe. You just might find it unbearable later.
<hornsby> ubuntu-destop is a meta package, safe to remove
<_sam> So removing a meta package won't remove the packages that it "links" to?
<hornsby> nop
<_sam> I see
<cave> Can anyone help me, how do i mount my hard drives?
<robin_2> cave: what kind of partition windows ntfs ?
<cave> i got one fat32  (on the same hard disk, different partition) and a NTFS on a sepparate hard disk
<robin_2> cave you know which device file ? (/dev/hda etc.. ) 
<cave> Win fat32 is HDA1, Kubuntu is HDA2, WIn NTFS is HDB
<robin_2> you could add this to /etc/fstab (replace /dev/hda5 with the correct ntfs partition) /dev/hda5       /mnt/windows    ntfs    ro,user,umask=000       0       0
<somez_> re all
<somez_> I have another problem, my ethernet card is not working anymore
<robin_2> It will mount the ntfs partition automatically evertime you reboot, and every user got read permission on it.
<somez_> and I cant bring up eth1
<somez_> because it says no such device
<cave> eek... no permission to read hda5
<elvirolo> hi all
<somez_> how can I solve this?
<robin_2> you can't write (yet) to hda5
<elvirolo> how do i enable musicbrainz support in amarok ?
<robin_2> Cave eh ntfs i mean.
<hornsby> somez_, ifconfig ??
<robin_2> cave yes of course you got read permission, it is umask..
<somez_> ifconfig eth1 won't work
<hornsby> is the device eth1 ??
<cave> ok i got the file open
<somez_> yes
<hornsby> sometimes it get mixed up during upgrade 
<cave> will i get kicked for flooding if i paste it to the channel? :P
<somez_> my desktop has tow ethernet cards
<robin_2> Cave yes see topic
<somez_> and it worked on hoary
<cave> ok
<somez_> now I can only bring up eth0
<robin_2> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/ <= paste here
<hornsby> did you edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<somez_> yes
<hornsby> does it look ok ?
<somez_> auto eth1 inet dhcp
<elvirolo> please, ideas anyone ?
<somez_> I have a broadband router here
<somez_> wich runs a dhcp
<hornsby> ok
<robin_2> elvirolo: what'sup
<somez_> so it should work, but the problem is that I can't bring eht1 up
<elvirolo> i'd like to hace musicbrainz support in amarok
<somez_> it says i dont have such a device
<cave> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/394246
<Wes> is audio input passed to the output by default? (i.e. mic, line in, etc)
<hornsby> if you put down eth0, does eth1 comes up ?
<somez_> but according to lspci, the system finds my two ethernet cards
<somez_> i try that
<somez_> no
<hornsby> maybe, eth1 is not enabled. Go to KDE ->settings -> network settings -> admin mode -> enable eth1
<somez_> ok
<robin_2> cave yes ? well add the rule I pasted here :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about repositories
<robin_2> cave http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/394251
<neptune3k> for those interested : Yakuake has been updated
<cave> oh, add a new line?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about hoary-extras
<cave> i tought i was supposed to replace the other line
<robin_2> neptune3k: I just installed it from apt.. great program !
<somez_> hmm strange
<somez_> I have eth2
<somez_> instead of eth1
<somez_> now I'm enabling it
<somez_> it takes time
<cave> cant save the file
<cocozz> hi
<cocozz> ur distro rocks ;-)
<cave> should have logged on as root right? ;/
<hornsby> somez_, any good ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about java
<robin_2> elvirolo: hmm strange, I can't see the musicbrainz support anymore.
<hornsby> Kamping_Kaiser, tell me about google
<elvirolo> i think one has to recompile a library
<robin_2> elvirolo: RC1 did have musicbrainz, they probably disabled it for some reason.
<somez_> hornsby, yes
<somez_> th enet is working
<elvirolo> robin_2: hmm... never worked for me
<somez_> I think the system swtiched the name of the interfaces
<elvirolo> are we talking about mp3's ?
<somez_> eth0 became eth2 and eth1 became eth0
<somez_> so the internt now comes via eth0
<hornsby> that happens during upgrades
<somez_> and my eth1 disappeared
<somez_> now it's named eth2
<somez_> now I must change my sources.lst to the breezy repos
<somez_> thank you very very much for your help
<robin_2> elvirolo: at least I thought I saw something of musicbrainz in RC1, but I never used it though.
<hornsby> you can fixe this by editing a file with corresponding mac address and interface, i can't remember the name, i look for it
<somez_> how should I edit my repository list to represent the breezy sources?
<hornsby> yes
<elvirolo> uh my scanner doesn't work EITHER
<elvirolo> i'm so fed up
<hornsby> somez_, hoary becomes breezy
<elvirolo> i've spent HOURS filing bug reports and now musicbrainz doesn't work, my printer doesn't work, my scanner doesn't work (although they both did under hoary) and my webcam doesn't work out of the box
<somez_> ok thanks
<robin_2> elvirolo: true, there a lot of bugs, including some new ones reintroduced after RC1, so this release is a little bit fucked up.
<_sam> I'm already considering having to re-install the whole thing.
<cave> wtf i cant log on as root >_>
<robin_2> elvirolo: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuBreezyReleaseComments <= I think there should be a sub release to fix all thos eproblems.
<robin_2> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<robin_2> !sudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<xuniL_> gett a error while i ./configure can you help?
<xuniL_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<xuniL_> See `config.log' for more detail
<xuniL_> ?
<somez_> this is strange
<somez_> I did a dist-upgrade again, with breezy sources
<somez_> and it removed some packages
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about backports
<somez_> I don't know why
<hornsby> somez_, why a dist-upgarde if you already had breezy ?
<somez_> because I wanted to be sure
<hornsby> sudo apt-get update should have been enought
<somez_> and you see, I still have some packages to install
<robin_2> anyone got the kio_ipodslave working ?
<cave> " Applications --> System Tools --> Run as different user." where is that menu?
<cave> 6:20am....maybe ijust need to get some sleep and then it wont be so hard anymore :)
<elvirolo> does anyone use kooka ?
<robin_2> elvirolo: yes
<elvirolo> robin_2: could youn tell me where to find it in the menu ?
<robin_2> within the graphics sub-menu
<elvirolo> uuuuh of course i don't have it
<elvirolo> although kooka is installed
<robin_2> elvirolo: I thought it was installed by default.
<elvirolo> maybe it is
<robin_2> elvirolo: maybe relogin.
<elvirolo> anyway it's not in the menu
<elvirolo> i've already tried that
<mustard5> how do you check your keyboard layout in KDE?
<robin_2> !kswap.h
<ubotu> robin_2: I give up, what is it?
<robin_2> ubotu: it is missing.
<ubotu> robin_2: I think you lost me on that one
<tenco> still cant print with breezy. cupsd always tells me about false perms of /dev/lp0
<tenco> but how can i change them permanently, lp0 is created again on each boot
<xuniL_> can someone help me this this error... then i am compileing:
<xuniL_> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<xuniL_> =
<hornsby> somez_, the assign persistents names to network interfaces, edit /etc/iftab file
<xuniL_> ?
<robin_2> xuniL_: are you using the right compiler ?
<robin_2> xuniL_: for the same architecture.
<robin_2> xuniL_: as your CPU
<xuniL_> dunno
<xuniL_> dont know
<robin_2> xuniL_: the error discription is not specific enough to give you a solution. 
<xuniL_> paste full ./configure?
<robin_2> xuniL_: not here :)
<xuniL_> bastebin.com
<robin_2> xuniL_: k
<xuniL_> http://pastebin.com/394283
<gibarian> So...is the media:/ problem going to be solved in the near future?
<xuniL_> any clue robin_2
<robin_2> xuniL_: I will take a look.
<xuniL_> k
<hornsby> gibarian, it work for me :S
<hornsby> did you do fresh install ??
<robin_2> gibarian: I hope so, it is *** problem.
<robin_2> when I connect my ipod, I even get 4 error windows in konqueror.. :/
<hornsby> gibarian, some people like me don't have the problem. I did an upgrade from Hoary, not a fresh install
<robin_2> xuniL_: hmm, do you have gcc installed ?
<xuniL_> yes...
<robin_2> hornsby: I did a fresh install, BUT the RC1 didn't have the problem.
<xuniL_> gcc 4.0
<xuniL_> and g++
<hornsby> it should be fixed soon, bugzilla report !!
<robin_2> xuniL_: hmm, try to create a simple C program, and compile it with gcc. 
<xuniL_> like what?
<robin_2> xuniL_: I can't help you further, sry.
<xuniL_> k np
<robin_2> xuniL_: like something you write for yourself ;) helloworld will be just fine.
<hornsby> xuniL_, did you try the direct command with gcc, without configure ?
<xuniL_> no..
<hornsby> maybe you should
<hornsby> xuniL_, any make file ??
<xuniL_> yes
<xuniL_> i will try with them..
<hornsby>  yep 
<spiral> hi
<Wes> hi spiral 
<redline> hi .. anybody know who to get wine working ? 
<gibarian> hornsby: Well, me too. And it's still borked.
<hornsby> gibarian, weirdo
<gibarian> hornsby: what? I'm a weirdo? ha, j/k
<redline> can sombody het me with wine ? plz add my msn ---------> scampi_21@hotmail.com
<hornsby> gibarian, noo, the proble
<gibarian> hornsby: well, the funny thing is, the media stuff still worked when I upgraded to the RC, but once I had installed the proper breezy packets, it was borked
<gibarian> and kaffeine is terribly broken...
<hornsby> gibarian, what I did after upgrading was to remove the ./kde directory after saving my emails of course, since that, no problems
<hornsby> but I'm not sure if that is the good fix
<gibarian> hornsby: why would you want to do that? Didn't that wipe out all you preferences, settings, etc.?
<hornsby> sure it did
<gibarian> well, that's no solution for me then :)
<hornsby> i thought so :)
<hornsby> then let's hope it will be fixed soon
<hornsby> vote for the bug in bugzilla if you want it to be fixed asap
<gibarian> well, some guy yesterday said it's point 2 on the to be fixed list...so I'm positive it'll sooner or later work out
<gibarian> by the way, anyone else get a FATAL ext2 module not found error when booting with the new kernel?
<gibarian> alright, tought so...
* puckman has just noticed that the new kubuntu is out, anyone downloaded it yet?
<quby> anybody can help me? i have integrated soundcard and the subwoofer dond'work
<atle> hello, I have, and just installed on my laptop. A HP NX7010. So far So Good
<puckman> I downloaded the preview release last week
<puckman> but found several issues so gave up on it
<puckman> has that pesky no admin bug been fixed?
<atle> I tried that one, but it was kind of buggy for me
<puckman> Ah, and the final release is better?
<quby> i have read meny forums but i can't do the sound
<atle> so far yes
<puckman> cool
* puckman clicks on download link
<Gingillo> Hi, i need help with installing kubuntu
<atle> hehe
<puckman> I have been using ubuntu for ages
<puckman> mostly because people said gnome is better
<puckman> but I like kde a lot more
<atle> I don't like gnome
<atle> but that's just me
<puckman> Well downloading amarok sort of made my mind up
<puckman> sound apps for ubuntu suck
<puckman> amarok ... well rocks.
<atle> but i'm a neewbi, so what do i know :-)
<puckman> Hey same here
<Gingillo> The problem is: When i try to install the NEW release of kubuntu, The installation goes, i push enter, and then appears the message "Unpacking linux...OK  Building kernel, i waited for hours, and it don't goes on, wath must i do?"
<atle> is this on a empty drive, or are you trying to upgrade?
<_sam> I wish they released itunes for linux.
<puckman> wont happen for a long time
<_sam> Yeah, I don't really think so either.
<Gingillo> IS an empity drive, i frist tryed to install kubuntu, but now i'm on mandrake
<_sam> Well, I could switch to osx.
<puckman> lol
<puckman> i just switched from osx to linux
<puckman> been using mac's since 85
<puckman> even worked at apple for a while
<_sam> Oh, why did you switch then?
<_sam> Wanna save money?
<puckman> tired of osx
<Gingillo> So, who can help me??
<puckman> I'm an it manager and i ave learned more about osx by using linux
<puckman> because on linux you are forced to dive under the hood so to say
<puckman> on the mac everything works out of the box so you dont learn anything new
<Gingillo> Hey!! Is this an help channel or not? lol
<inc|freaky> what is the best virus-scanner for linux which also fixes found viruses?
<Wes> can you rephrase the question Gingillo ?
<Wes> are you saying the kernel doesnt even load?
<puckman> This is a help channel?
<puckman> I thought it was just a hang out
<jsubl2> Gingillo: at the boot screen try hitting the F2 key and reading about the boot options.. might have to try booting with acpi=off or something
<Gingillo> The problem is: When i try to install the NEW release of kubuntu, The installation goes, i push enter, and then appears the message "Unpacking linux...OK  Building kernel, i waited for hours, and it don't goes on, wath must i do?"
<Firetech> hmm
<Gingillo> sorry i went to lunch
<jsubl2> Gingillo: at the boot screen try hitting the F2 key and reading about the boot options.. might have to try booting with acpi=off or something
<Gingillo> mmh Ok.. why? :P
<puckman> i'm with jsubl2 on that
<puckman> on my thinkpad i had to run the installer as save vga
<puckman> or something like that
<jsubl2> Gingillo: could be a kernel issue or something and that would help narrow it down
<Firetech> I've upgraded to breezy, but forgot to install the kubuntu-desktop package before I did it (I don't want anacron and powernowd), now I can't install kubuntu-desktop because ksystemlog depends on the wrong packages... What to do?
<Firetech> *install
<Firetech> ksystemlog depends on kdelibs4 (should be kdelibs4c2) and libqt3c102-mt (should be libqt3-mt)
<Firetech> hmm, my problems were based on a third party repo (dinton)
<atle> where do i get codecs/packs to view divx/xvid?
<jsubl2> i got mine at http://www2.mplayerhq.hu/MPlayer/releases/codecs/all-20050412.tar.bz2
<atle> thx
<Somez> re everyone!
<Somez> I'm experiencing a very strange bug using kmail...
<Somez> after breezy upgrade
<Tm_T> go on
<elvirolo> hi all
<Somez> when I try to download the mails from pop3 server, it says: couldn't start this process: pop3
<Somez> actually this is just the english translation of the error msg
<Somez> the account settings are ok in kmail
<elvirolo> does anyone use ktabedit here ?
<asraniel> why does konqueror always crash if there is a video or so on a webpage where we dont have the codec?
<Gingillo> Hi, i need help.. :\
<elvirolo> me too
<Gingillo> When i try to install I see this words "Unpacking linux...OK Building kernel" And than nothing.. i waited for hours
<Gingillo> Can i get help?
<jairbubbles> any pb with amarok, mine is not working anymore !
<peixoto> hi all. Just upgraded to Breezy, but I cant find the launchpad integration. Package "launchpad-integration" is installed, but nothing appears in the menu. Is it gnome only ? :-(
<pointwood> I could imagine it was
<peixoto> jairbbbles, my amarokis still working perfectly (even after the upgrade). What are your symptoms ? When did it stop working (after some update in your system) ?
<gibarian> jairbubbles: problem with gstreamer?
<_atle> i think i'll try vlc
<jairbubbles> gibarian: i don't know it just can't launch
<Somez> guys what is this? -> "kmail: ERROR: : couldn't create slave :"
<gibarian> jairbubbles: what does it say? tried running from konsole?
<Somez> that's the error from kmail
<Somez> it says, it couldn't creat an io rubprocess
<jairbubbles> amaroK: [Loader]  amarokapp probably crashed!
<Somez> subprocess
<_atle> and we have vlc working, this is great. :-)
<_shay> hy all 
<jairbubbles> gibarian: i'm trying to reinstall to see what happens
<pipoun> hey! I've upgraded to breezy and I don't find k3b anymore
<pipoun> Is it normal?
<omar> Where can i get dc++ client for my kubuntu ?
<xuniL_> where are the source.list?
<xuniL_> found?
<Firetech> isn't there an update notifier for kubuntu?
<xuniL_> found it
<brosioz> how could i permit to my user alex to write in /var/www ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> brosioz: add them to a relevent group, or change the perms on varwww
<brosioz> how
<brosioz> adduser alex var-www
<brosioz> not works
<omar> How can i take a print screen ?
<shampoo> Hi everyone
<shampoo> When I log into my Kubuntu Breezy laptop, I have to enable the PCM sound in Volume Control. When I log out, it sets itself back to off.. Anyway to get it to save its settings ?
<ep> Some packges I install do not get added to the K menu.  Anything I can do?  Something to install to get the Debian submenu working?  
<xxenon_> hello, I just installed 5.10
<xxenon_> but I got problems setting up my nvidia card. I get an Input/Output error on /dev/nvidia0
<manel> hola a tod@s
<manel> alguien altruista que me pueda echar una mano?
<CellarDoor> hi folks
<manel> hi everybody
<manel> sorry
<manel> I am Spanish and I don't see that this site is International
<manel> I need help?
<manel> I can not play MP3 on my AMAROK and my KAFFEINNE
<manel> someone can help me?
<CellarDoor> hmm
<mrmarcel> i have the same problem ^^
<CellarDoor> do I need to add new repos to update to breezy ?
<manel> I play the play list that it in amarok perfectly
<CellarDoor> no problems with mp3's here
<shiv> How do I adjust firefox fonts all are so small I am not able to fix the toolbar fonts plz help
<manel> i have breezy
<CellarDoor> I haven't upgraded yet
<manel> yes I am upgaded
<manel> I instaled all the Stremer packages
<CellarDoor> amarok and kaffeine now use gstreamer by default it seems
<CellarDoor> uhm... do I need to add any new repositories to my sources list to upgrade to breezy ?
<ep> What category is it under or what is the name of KDE's calculator?  
<CellarDoor> utilities
<CellarDoor> Kcalc
<Mez> ep: if you want a simple calculator, use xcalc
<NSK> KMenu->Utilities->Calculator
<seaLne> !alternatives java
<ubotu> Wish i knew, seaLne
<seaLne> !alternatives
<ubotu> seaLne: What?
<seaLne> !update-alternatives
<ubotu> seaLne: What?
<seaLne> ubotu: ok i'll google instead :P
<ubotu> seaLne: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<omar> Where can i get c++ compiler
<ep> I'll check out xcalc Mez, thanks
<omar> or somthink cc
<NSK> gcc
<omar> Jamm
<omar> YEs
<omar> http://skype.com/products/skype/linux/
<NSK> http://gcc.gnu.org
<omar> wo
<omar> NSK i am from iceland can you gife me download link on gcc please
<NSK> wait
<omar> np
* [Pixels]  waves a hearty hello to all of #kubuntu
<[Pixels] > i just have a quick question, if anyone wouldnt mind trying to give me an answer :)
<CellarDoor> hello !
<[Pixels] > at the moment I run debian sid (unstable) and I use the 2.4 kernel, due to hotplug giving problems w/ a 2.6 kernel
<manel> Cellar I can send for you my sources.list 
<[Pixels] > is there anyway to run kubuntu with a 2.4 kernel :)
<CellarDoor> ok thanks manel
<manel> do you need
<manel> Callar
<CellarDoor> [Pixels] : hmm sounds like alot of fiddling around
<NSK> omar: what computer do you have? i386, i686, or x86_64 ?
<omar> i386
<ep> What's the fix for konsole's use of non-fixed width fonts, my fonts look bad even after I customize em.
<[Pixels] > the instance of hotplugging that causes the kernel failure is pci
<kyaneos> hi
<CellarDoor> manel: I just want to see If I need to update my sources list to upgrade to breezy
<manel> yes
<manel> if you have hoary
<[Pixels] > do you know if the kernel kubuntu comes with default, has maximum pci modules enabled?
<manel> you need to change your sources,list
<CellarDoor> ah rite
<NSK> here I found a precompiled package for i686 GNU/Linux: ftp://ftp.thewrittenword.com/packages/by-name/gcc-3.4.3/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-3.4.3.rpm4.tar.Z
<[Pixels] > use the source, its more fun :)
<seaLne> omar: apt-get install g++
<NSK> i686 runs on computers with PentiumII chip or newer
<CellarDoor> [Pixels] : ah thats a bit beyond me atm
<seaLne> NSK: there are packages strangely enough
<[Pixels] > yes, but i686 is geared more towards p4 chips
<[Pixels] > but will run on p2/p3/p4/celeron
<[Pixels] > when in question, always go for the i386 package :)
<[Pixels] > atleast thats my motto.
<[Pixels] > CellarDoor: thanks for the help though, not many people have had my problem.
<omar> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<omar> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<[Pixels] > i've bugged it on the debian bug tracking system, and most other distro's that i've tried.
<ep> I've got AMD k7, so when I install mplayer, I should choose the 386 package instead of 686, correct?
<CellarDoor> manel: could you please tell me what I need to change it to for a breezy upgrade ?
<[Pixels] > omar: you need to do sudo apt-get
<NSK> omar: login as root, type su
<[Pixels] > or su
<[Pixels] > or sux
<seaLne> omar: sorry sudo apt-get install g++
<[Pixels] > i prefer sudo/sux
<manel> change the word HOARY for the word BREEZY
<manel> into your sources.list
<manel> after
<manel> open KYNAPTIC
<omar> work thank you :D
<manel> upgrade the packages
<manel> and upgrade the system
<[Pixels] > or if you run synaptic you can edit the repository right from there.
<[Pixels] > you will want to do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<[Pixels] > those are always fun.
<manel> Yes PIXELS
<[Pixels] > atleast they are on debian
<manel> cellar want to upgrade for BREEZY
<kyaneos> hi
<EcksEightySix> anyone had any problem running Firefox 1.5b2 on Kubuntu Breezy (fresh install) ? it's looking for libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kyaneos> i have a problem with Kubuntu breezy
<EcksEightySix> woops sorry... its looking for libstdc++.so.5 and I only found a libstdc++.so.6 in /usr/lib
<Chousuke> EcksEightySix: install libstdc++5
<[Pixels] > hopefully, kubuntu will be awesome and not cause kernel faults :)
<kyaneos> i can not view special caracters like the sharp, etc..
<Chousuke> EcksEightySix: or something like tha.
<kyaneos> i have set the keyboard layout to es
<EcksEightySix> chousuke, that won't create any conflict with libstdc++6 ?
<[Pixels] > EcksEightySix: you need an older package
<Chousuke> EcksEightySix: no, it won't
<manel> kyaneos eres espaol?
<[Pixels] > you can do a dkpg -i --force-overwrite <package name if it does
<[Pixels] > but it shouldnt.
<kyaneos> manel: si, del estado espanol
<kyaneos> manel: tu tb??
<EcksEightySix> ok, cool. thanks very much for the tip!
<manel> si
<Chousuke> kyaneos: manel: do not speak spanish here
<manel> que te pasa
<kyaneos> sorry
<CellarDoor> ok thanks manel
<manel> sorry CHOU
<[Pixels] > trust me, i have to do that once or twice a day, running unstable
<[Pixels] > :)
<CellarDoor> I shall do that
<Chousuke> there exists #ubuntu-es at least
<manel> kyaneos you are available on the IRC chanel KUNBUNTU-ES
<[Pixels] > 5.10 is breezy correct?
<kyaneos> thank you very much
<[CC] Punkrock> hello
<[Pixels] > hi :)
<[CC] Punkrock> i've got a problem...
<EcksEightySix> [pixels] : 5.10 is breezy, yup
<[CC] Punkrock> (as most ppl that come here probably)
<[Pixels] > thanks.
<[Pixels] > 1.5 hours until the .iso is done.
<omar> Who can gife me a good link on FTP client not server ??
<[Pixels] > then I get to test out my new burner in linux, should be a treat.
<[CC] Punkrock> I've got the .iso on my pc
<Tm_T> omar: konqueror ?
<omar> Somethink
<[CC] Punkrock> and i've written it on a cd as .iso
<omar> Yes
<[CC] Punkrock> but it wont boot...
<[Pixels] > [CC] Punkrock: did you burn as an image?
<NSK> omar: Konqueror and command-like ftp
<[CC] Punkrock> i first accidentally burned it as a .iso
<[Pixels] > did you also check the md5 checksum ?
<Tm_T> NSK: and gftp
<[CC] Punkrock> but i then extracted the .iso and burned it again
<[CC] Punkrock> so i have the extracted files on a cd
<omar> Where can i get konqueror
<NSK> omar: also see http://kbear.sourceforge.net/
<[Pixels] > and did you check the cd integrety?
<[CC] Punkrock> fyi: i'm an absolute noob at linux...
<NSK> another is http://kasablanca.berlios.de/
<[CC] Punkrock> i've just started IT at school, and we're using linux
<[Pixels] > www.linuxiso.org
<[Pixels] > there is a guide there on the front page
<[CC] Punkrock> thnx
<NSK> Konqueror is in KDE, try http://www.konqueror.org/ to learn more about this program.
<[Pixels] > on how to burn .iso's on many different systems.
<[Pixels] > also, make sure you burn at a low speed
<[Pixels] > like 4x or 8x
<rodrigo> it's normal that xorg is using at least 35% of my cpu time?
<manel> kyaneos you can see the "guia-ubuntu.org"
<NSK> can I use DVD-RAM disks as hard drives on GNU/Linux without loading any special driver?
<[Pixels] > rodrigo: depends on what you have running.
<rodrigo> nothing special
<rodrigo> just amsn
<manel> and the site ubuntu-es.org for the problems or langueges
<[Pixels] > then no, its not normal.
<rodrigo> and superkaramba
<NSK> rodrigo: my xorg doesn't use that much
<[Pixels] > open up a console and type ps x
<[Pixels] > see if anything tied to xorg is running
<[Pixels] > then open up the task manager
<[Pixels] > and double check.
<rodrigo> I realised if I use superkaramba, xorg uses more cpu time
<rodrigo> a lot more
<[Pixels] > yes, karamba is a resource hog
<rodrigo> now is using maybe 4%
<rodrigo> with superkaramba 35-40 %
<[Pixels] > i have 5 themes loaded
<[Pixels] > :)
<Tm_T> rodrigo: well, superkaramba uses cpu, and meter shows that as xorg using
<[Pixels] > im at about 75% :)
<rodrigo> but i don't thing is a great thing for my old laptop :(
<[Pixels] > superkaramba is tied to xorg's resource consumption
<Tm_T> yup
<[Pixels] > thats why i suggested to check running processes :)
<Tm_T> I never use superkarambe
<omar> why can't i not do make and make install
<Tm_T> a
<Tm_T> torsmo <4
<Tm_T> <3
<[Pixels] > omar: do you have the make packages installed?
<Tm_T> ok, now I'm dizzy enough ->
<[CC] Punkrock> pixels: "there were 1154 errors while making sums"
<omar> Dont kow
* [CC] Punkrock thinks that aint good
<NSK> omar: type: which make
<[Pixels] > thats not good.
<omar> how can i install him
<[Pixels] > lol
<[Pixels] > [CC] Punkrock: thats from your iso ?
<omar> I new in linux
<[Pixels] > you may need to redownload/reburn it :(
<omar> I am olways on fedora
<NSK> omar: you use Kubuntu ?
<[CC] Punkrock> i let md5summer run on the md5sum.txt file that's on my cd
<[Pixels] > if you use fedora, you should goto their channel
<[CC] Punkrock> and i cant really download it again, here in belgium we have download limits...
<[Pixels] > [CC] Punkrock: you need to redownload the .iso
<[CC] Punkrock> 10gb each 30 days
<[Pixels] > ahh :(
<omar> No i am using now kubuntu
<NSK> omar: other channels you may like to join are #fedora and #linux and #linuxhelp and #redhat
<[CC] Punkrock> btw, when i want to open it it already says:
<[CC] Punkrock> the checksum you have selected contains one or more ASCII generated sums
<omar> My old computer is on fedora i am now  on kubuntu
<NSK> can Kubuntu 5.10 read DVD-RAM discs?
<rodrigo> and what about ram usage?
<[Pixels] > NSK debian can
<[CC] Punkrock> and it gives an error for EVERY SINGLE ONE
<[Pixels] > so i assume kubuntu can.
<[CC] Punkrock> 1454 errors for 1454 sums
<NSK> without a driver ?
<rodrigo> I ve 448 MB ram and I'm using 410!
<[Pixels] > hmm, that maybe a problem.
<rodrigo> but I'm using almost nothing
<[Pixels] > you could possibly have to build that.
<omar> How can i install make packages ?
<[Pixels] > omar i think if you do apt-get build-essentials
<[Pixels] > it will grab it as a dependency
<NSK> rodrigo: sometimes gnu/linux reserves memspace for buffers etc
<[Pixels] > or something along that like
<[Pixels] > you could do apt-cache search make
<rodrigo> uf I thought kde was lighter than gnome
<[Pixels] > that will list the packages that have make in the name/description/dependency
<[CC] Punkrock> pixels, could it be something went wrong with the extraction?
<omar> Pixels, Dont work
<[CC] Punkrock> and that the downloaded iso is correct?
<[Pixels] > [CC] Punkrock: it just could've been downloaded badly.
<[Pixels] > did you use a download manager?
<[CC] Punkrock> nope
<[CC] Punkrock> just downloaded it with firefox
<[CC] Punkrock> yesterday
<[Pixels] > omar: do apt-cache search make
<[Pixels] > [CC] Punkrock: i dunno, check the forums.
<NSK> rodrigo: no but KDE offers many more features than gnome
<[Pixels] > [CC] Punkrock: maybe someone can offer some assistance. there was a guide on there on how to boot from windows, to install kubuntu
<[Pixels] > using grub-dos
<[Pixels] > and some simple scripts.
<omar> It found MUTS
<[Pixels] > you could possibly try that..
<[CC] Punkrock> on linuxiso.org?
<[CC] Punkrock> or kubuntu site?
<[Pixels] > kubuntu forums.
<[CC] Punkrock> k
<[CC] Punkrock> thnx
<[Pixels] > i read about it today while browsing.
<[Pixels] > i check a distro out before I try it :)
<[Pixels] > plus I'm familiar with debian, so its not a big step up.
<omar> Pixels, this search found muths
<[CC] Punkrock> i'm kinda obligated to use kubuntu
<[CC] Punkrock> cuz its the same distro we have in school
<[CC] Punkrock> and i know shit about linux
<[Pixels] > omar: let me check ral quick.
<[Pixels] > ral = real
<omar> how
<[Pixels] > holy hell, thats alot of packages
<[Pixels] > make - The GNU version of the "make" utility.
<[Pixels] > try apt-get install make
<[Pixels] > make should install the other dependencies as well.
<[Pixels] > wow, i offer alot of support to a distro i havent used yet :P
<[Pixels] > im like a god in here
<[Pixels] > j/k
<omar> omar@localhost:~/kbear-3.0alpha1b$ sudo apt-get install make
<omar> Reading package lists... Done
<omar> Building dependency tree... Done
<omar> make is already the newest version.
<omar> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<omar> omar@localhost:~/kbear-3.0alpha1b$ make
<omar> This came
<[Pixels] > okay, its already installed then
<omar> and see
<[Pixels] > what happens when you type make?
<[Pixels] > did you do ./configure first ?
<[Pixels] > before doing the make 
<omar> yes
<omar> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<omar> omar@localhost:~/kbear-3.0alpha1b$  
<[Pixels] > hmm
<[Pixels] > are you in the right directory ?
<omar> Yes
<[Pixels] > what are you trying to compile ?
<_johan> anyone else having problems getting cedega to compile correctly using the WineCVS.sh-script?
<omar> gFTP
<[Pixels] > _johan
<bdmp> [CC] Punkrock, What kind of school do you go to?
<_johan> yes
<[Pixels] > there is a problem with newer distro's
<hater2win> hey all
<NSK> omar: cd to the dir, type ./configure && make && make install
<[Pixels] > anything over gcc 3.2 wont compile it
<[Pixels] > there is a work around
<[Pixels] > let me find it real quick
<_johan> okay. thanks a lot
<[Pixels] > i ran into the same problem
<[Pixels] > gotta find the site again
<[CC] Punkrock> i'm at my first year of profesional bachelor Information Technologies at the Xios School in Diepenbeek,Belgium
<omar> I am compile kbear-3.0alpha1b-1.src.tar.bz2
<bdmp> Wow, thats cool
<bdmp> Just curios
<[CC] Punkrock> lol
<_johan> Pixels: if you tell me what you searched for, I can do that myself. I'm sure you've got funnier things to do
<bdmp> I wish I had studied computers in school
<[CC] Punkrock> its only 25mins (bus) from my place, and i really wanted to go into the IT world
<[CC] Punkrock> but i cant seem to find what you sent me looking for pixels
<[Pixels] > im waiting for a .iso to download
<[Pixels] > i got time :)
<hater2win> anybody know if vsftpd is better than proftpd? im having some trouble getting proftpd working but people say vsftpd is better anyway. any suggestions?
<omar> NSK dont work beter
<bdmp> I did japanese, so I learned alot about comps trying to use them as study tools
<NSK> hater2win: I use vsftpd and I am very happy with it
<_johan> Pixels: what iso?
<hater2win> NSK: easy to set up?
<hater2win> i mean not that it matters, lol. i would do what i needed to to set it up but, lol
<omar> :S
<[Pixels] > http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=94401
<[Pixels] > its in french
<NSK> hater2win: very very easy
<[Pixels] > but the part you need is in english
<[Pixels] > :)
<[Pixels] > enjoy _johan
<[Pixels] > kubuntu 5.10
<[Pixels] > gonna try it.
<_johan> thanks
<[CC] Punkrock> btw pixels: can i install from windows to an empty unformatted disk?
<hater2win> NSK: thanks for the enlightenment
<[CC] Punkrock> ui just got myself a new sata 160 gb hdd today
<[CC] Punkrock> on which i wanna install kubuntu
<[CC] Punkrock> then back all data up on it
<NSK> hater2win: the idea is you start it through xinetd, you set the runlevels, and you edit /etc/vsftpd.conf
<[CC] Punkrock> and format my old hdd
<[Pixels] > [CC] Punkrock: yeah, if you follow the directions.
<[Pixels] > but if the .iso is corrupt, its not going to work
<[Pixels] > :(
<[CC] Punkrock> yeah, probably
<[CC] Punkrock> i hate belgian providers with their stupid limits
<_johan> oh..pixels: that's french. Will babelfish translate this good enough, or do I just need to look out for package names?
<NSK> what limits?
<bdmp> [CC] Punkrock, You want to burn an .iso on windows?
<omar> help :(
<[Pixels] > just scoll down johan
<[Pixels] > the part you need is in code brackets
<[Pixels] > and in english
<[Pixels] > the remove gcc 4 part
<[Pixels] > and installing the older gccc
<[Pixels] > then creating the link
<kihaji> is anyone else having issues running adept, I input my password and it says it requires root.
<_johan> okay, I think I found it
<[Pixels] > i had problems with my system saying there was no root user once
<[Pixels] > that was fun.
<[Pixels] > thats like an automatic reinstall
<[Pixels] > coudlnt su/sux/sudo
<[CC] Punkrock> if I download the DVD for kubuntu, that's 33% of my monthly limit...
<kihaji> I can sudo on the commandline
<[Pixels] > [CC] Punkrock: just get the regular cd.
<kihaji> but adept wont let me.
<[Pixels] > the install cd
<[Pixels] > whats adept?
<NSK> you have monthly limits?
<[Pixels] > im not familiar with it.
<[CC] Punkrock> thats the one i have :
<[CC] Punkrock> yeah nsk
<NSK> in Greece most connections are unlimited
<[CC] Punkrock> in belgium all providers still have 10gb limits
<bdmp> same in Japan
<kihaji> package manager, think its the new synaptic for kubuntu
<[CC] Punkrock> you can increase them to 50gb/month for 1 per gb
<[Pixels] > i share my cable modem with everyone in my apartment complex
<bdmp> america is hit or miss
<[Pixels] > my bandwidth = crap
<[CC] Punkrock> so it'll cost double if i want 50gb
<bdmp> In Japan they are gettin fiber everywhere and it is cheaper than dsl
<NSK> I pay 50-60 Euro per month for 384/128kbit ADSL with unlimited transfer
<[Pixels] > im dl'ing the iso at 89.3 KB/sec
<[CC] Punkrock> can i verify the iso itself without extracting it first?
<[Pixels] > here in a month i can get fiberoptics :)
<_johan> My dad gets 24mb/s broadband for $40 a month, 300gb limit
<bdmp> where are you?
<[Pixels] > _johan: thats impossible.
<omar> Pixels why can i not do make and make install :S
<[Pixels] > thats multifiberoptic.
<NSK> bdmp: me?
<[Pixels] > lol
<_johan> Pixels: that's is possible. why shouldn't it?
<[Pixels] > omar: do ls -a
<bdmp> Sure but I meant [Pixels]  
<[Pixels] > see what is in the directory.
<[CC] Punkrock> seems there is a 0byte file in the iso called ubuntu
<[Pixels] > im in Illinois, USA
<[CC] Punkrock> thats not good...
<bdmp> NSK you are in greece you said right
<bdmp> oh
<omar> and
<[Pixels] > afk a few, my brain needs nutrition
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : HAL and GPG fixes pending | http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espa?ol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de Italiano #kubuntu-it | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | http://paulproteus.acm.jhu.edu/ubuntu-5.10/ has torrents
<omar> ?
<NSK> recently ISPs here started offering cheaper ADSL with 1GB or 3GB/month limit, but it sucks
<[CC] Punkrock> hmz
<[CC] Punkrock> seems the md5 on my pc IS correct
<[CC] Punkrock> but the one on my cd isnt
<[Pixels] > bad burn
<[Pixels] > reburn at a slower speed
<[CC] Punkrock> crap
<[CC] Punkrock> there are 2 errors in it on my pc aswell
<NSK> just create another dvd
<[CC] Punkrock> is it still usable with 2 error sums?
<[Pixels] > probably not
<[Pixels] > but you can try..
<[Pixels] > lol
<[CC] Punkrock> its the netboot ones
<[CC] Punkrock> i'm guessing i need those
<[Pixels] > wish i could be mor helpfull [CC] Punkrock 
<[Pixels] > yeah, those are needed
<[CC] Punkrock> i which my pc hadn't gone fubar after updating the ATI drivers
<[CC] Punkrock> then i'd have all the time in the world for linux
<[CC] Punkrock> but now i need to format my pc asap
<[Pixels] > what happened with ati drivers?
<[Pixels] > they are easy to install.
<omar> Pixels i am finsish to do ls -a ehat then ?
<[CC] Punkrock> every single driverupdate after 5.2 caused me nothing but trouble
<[CC] Punkrock> (they're at 5.10 now)
<[Pixels] > xorg or xfree ?
<raingrove> [CC] Punkrock, 
<raingrove> u dont have to format
<raingrove> if u have trouble getting into X widnows
<[CC] Punkrock> i have tried removing drivers and going back to older ones ...
<[CC] Punkrock> X windows?
<[CC] Punkrock> eh?
<raingrove> just press Alt+ctrl+F1
<[Pixels] > you can do apt-get --purge fglrx
<[CC] Punkrock> i'm talking about MQ windows atm :)
<[CC] Punkrock> M$
<raingrove> oh
<[Pixels] > ewww
<[CC] Punkrock> i dont have linux yet :p
<omar> who
<[Pixels] > ms windows..
<[CC] Punkrock> i NEEd ms windows
<[Pixels] > omar type in ls -a in the directory
<raingrove> everyone needs it
<[CC] Punkrock> cuz some games dont work in linux
<raingrove> for games at least
<[Pixels] > see what files come up
<raingrove> haha
<[CC] Punkrock> yup
<[CC] Punkrock> i'm a gaming freak
<[Pixels] > there should be a make file
<[CC] Punkrock> and i need it for my mom and lil sis
<omar> Pixels i am finsish to do ls -a ehat then ?
<[Pixels] > if ./configure worked correctly
<[Pixels] > no
<[CC] Punkrock> cuz they haven't even got a clue what linux is
<omar> AMm ther is a make file
<[CC] Punkrock> download started
<[CC] Punkrock> will be ready in about 60-70 minutes
<[Pixels] > is it just labeled make ?
<[Pixels] > or make.sh
<_johan> Pixels: if I remove gcc 4.0, then build essential, g++ and libstdc++ will get removed. should I still do it?
<[Pixels] > yeah, cause you can readd them afterwards
<[Pixels] > its just a temporary removal :)
<omar> no one file name Makefile.in and Makefile.cvs and Makefile.am
<_johan> Pixels: ok
<[Pixels] > try ./make
<[Pixels] > omar
<[Pixels] > _johan: let me warn you, the cvscedega is buggy
<[Pixels] > your better off finding someone with a real copy
<[CC] Punkrock> btw: how stable is 5.10?
<omar> bash: ./make: No such file or directory
<omar> I can do ./INSTALL
<[Pixels] > try that then omar
<omar> k
<[Pixels] > omar are you new to linux ?
<_johan> Pixels: I'll try...ehm..finding the real version then
<omar> omar@localhost:~/kbear-3.0alpha1b$ ./INSTALL
<omar> ./INSTALL: line 1: Basic: command not found
<omar> ./INSTALL: line 2: ==================: command not found
<omar> ./INSTALL: line 4: These: command not found
<omar> ./INSTALL: command substitution: line 9: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
<[Pixels] > omar what package are you trying to compile ?
<omar> ./INSTALL: command substitution: line 12: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<omar> ./INSTALL: line 9: The: command not found
<omar> ./INSTALL: command substitution: line 10: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
<[Pixels] > stop pasting please
<[Pixels] > we get the idea :)
<omar> ./INSTALL: command substitution: line 12: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<omar> ./INSTALL: line 10: definitions.: command not found
<omar> ./INSTALL: line 113: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<omar> ./INSTALL: line 113: `is something like `gnu-as' or `x' (for the X Window System).  The'
<omar> :S
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b omar!*@*]  by apokryphos
<[Pixels] > a simple, it didnt work would have sufficed :)
<apokryphos> omar: it's common courtesey to not flood the channel; please don't do it :)
<[Pixels] > you can join #flood
* mode/#kubuntu [-b omar!*@*]  by apokryphos
<[Pixels] > to paste long error messages :)
<omar> Sorry
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<[Pixels] > or use a service like pate bin
<[Pixels] > lol
<omar> I copy one line and all cames
<[Pixels] > you beat me to it apokryphos
<[Pixels] > omar: what package are you trying to compile ?
<omar> I am compile kbear-3.0alpha1b
<[Pixels] > okay let me see if i can find a .deb of that
<[Pixels] > much easier to install that way.
<omar> http://kbear.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=download&PHPSESSID=ee2d254dd8914a424ee66396a8e670f5
<apokryphos> omar: what's wrong with Konqueror?
<[Pixels] > apt-cache search kbear
<omar> I cant use him on my FTP, i cant use brwser on my server
<[Pixels] > oops
<[Pixels] > wrong console
<[Pixels] > sorry
<apokryphos> omar: Konqueror has an FTP kioslave -- you can use that for filemanagement via ftp
<apokryphos> try it
<[Pixels] > kbear - graphical ftp client for KDE
<omar> how
<apokryphos> omar: ftp://username@somedomain.com
<[Pixels] > omar type in apt-get kbear
<navitux> hola a todos
<[Pixels] > err sorry
<raingrove> hey guys
<[Pixels] > apt-get install kbear
<raingrove> recommend me a native theme for kde please
<[CC] Punkrock> .iso 10% downloaded
<[Pixels] > im sure that kubuntu has it on a repository
<Tm_T> raingrove: tiblit & knifty
<[Pixels] > especially if debian does (which is what i am using at the moment_
<navitux> quit
<apokryphos> [Pixels] : kbear is rubbish :P
<[Pixels] > i agree
<raingrove> Tm_T, thanks i will try them out
<[Pixels] > but if the man wants to use it, i say let him
<[Pixels] > he will learn :P
<_johan> got to go, bye everyone
<[Pixels] > bye johan
<_johan> and thanks pixels for your help
<[Pixels] > good luck :)
<EcksEightySix> wow... I uninstall gcj/gnu java whatever, because I needed Sun's JDK stuff and that bitch goes ahead and also remove OOo2. wtg!
<[Pixels] > wow ive helped more people in here today, then i ever did in #debian
<[Pixels] > EcksEightySix: OO2 relies on java
<omar> apokryphos: Work with Konqueror
<[Pixels] > its a dependency
<hater2win> NSK:  what does 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket mean?
<EcksEightySix> yea I know
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : HAL and GPG fixes pending | http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espa?ol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de Italiano #kubuntu-it | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<EcksEightySix> but I don't want that gnu implentation
<[Pixels] > hater2win: the socket couldnt be bound to listen
<hater2win> what do i need to do?
<EcksEightySix> can't Ooo2 simply use sun's jdk5
<[Pixels] > EcksEightySix: when you install the sun java package
<[Pixels] > you can safely install OO2 again
<EcksEightySix> Oh
<[Pixels] > :)
<EcksEightySix> sweet
<hater2win> [Pixels] : What do i need to do?
<EcksEightySix> :)
<[Pixels] > hater2win: are you behind a firewall ?
<[Pixels] > or using something like guarddog ?
<[Pixels] > if so you need to open the port its trying to bind too
<hater2win> yes, but ive forwarded the correct ports
<[Pixels] > you've checked in iptables ?
<raingrove> does anyone play freeciv
<[Pixels] > raingrove: not anymore, but I used too.
<hater2win> [Pixels] : IPTables?????
<raingrove> heh why not anymore?
<raingrove> can u recommend some nice games for linux
<[Pixels] > raingrove: grew out of it.
<[Pixels] > raingrove: what types ?
<raingrove> anything.
<[Pixels] > one sec
<robin_2> raingrove: ET
<[Pixels] > http://www.linuxgames.com/
<robin_2> raingrove: wolfenstein enemy territory.
<NightWalker> Hmm where can i get valknut or somthink dc++ client on kubuntu
<[Pixels] > http://www.happypenguin.org/
<navitux> hi!
<raingrove> cool
<NightWalker> Hello
<hater2win> [Pixels] : iptables??
<raingrove> is enemy territory in ubuntu repository?
<robin_2> raingrove: no, you have to download it.
<[Pixels] > www.freshmeat.net
<raingrove> ok
<[Pixels] > hater2win: programs like guarddog are GUI's for iptables
<[Pixels] > iptables is what allows traffic in/out
<robin_2> raingrove: you can download it here http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/modules.php?name=files
<robin_2> raingrove: it requires opengl.
<libben> urbanterror 4 teh win
<libben> quake3 though
<hater2win> so what do i need to be making sure of on these iptables?
<[Pixels] > world of warcraft for teh winZ0r
<[Pixels] > hater2win: www.google.com :)
<raingrove> robin_2, have u tried wine?
<hater2win> ty
<[Pixels] > np
<[Pixels] > wine = the devil
<robin_2> raingrove: you don't need wine for it, there is a native linux version.
<[Pixels] > WineX for applications, Cedega for games
<[Pixels] > Windows for target practice!
<raingrove> robin_2,  i know that. just asking
<robin_2> raingrove: k
<[Pixels] > im so tired, i should've went to bed
<[Pixels] > instead of reinstalling debian
<raingrove> does Adobe Photoshop CS2 and iTunes work fine with wine?
<Eliteforce> ^^
<[Pixels] > takes so long installing to unstable
<[Pixels] > cause i do net installs.
<[Pixels] > takes about 2 hours total :(
<Eliteforce> inet speed?
<[Pixels] > i average about 110 KB/sec when downloading from debian rep's
<libben> ok, installed adept ... but why does it not appear in the menu?
<robin_2> raingrove: I couldn't get CS2 get to work, photoshop 7 might work., Itunes don't think so.
<[Pixels] > brb
<robin_2> raingrove: but there amarok supports ipods, as the ipod kio slave (although the ubuntu version I can't get to work :/)
<NightWalker> Pixels now i am trying to install Valknut and i can't same error
<Eliteforce> [Pixels] : either this is you internet connections max speed or you should switch to another mirror
<[Pixels] > Eliteforce: max for me pretty much
<[Pixels] > lol
<[Pixels] > shared cable with 60+ people
<[Pixels] > =/
<Eliteforce> [Pixels] : :)
<_johan> I have now installed cedega. I get the error21. the solution should be turning off prelinking, in /etc/sysconfig/prelinking, but the folder sysconfig doesn't exist :/
<[Pixels] > error 21 is a common occurance, even though I havent had it happen
<apokryphos> man, Kompile is seriously cool
<[Pixels] > thats the only solution that I know of.
<apokryphos> nice UI
<_johan> Pixels: but do you have the folder sysconfig in /etc?
<[Pixels] > yes :) yes it is.
<[Pixels] > _johan: i dont have it installed right now
<[Pixels] > im on a fresh install.
<[Pixels] > you could www.google.com it
<strike4ce> Why does firefox look so small in kubuntu?
<satafterh> anyone know what to use to play an mkv file?
<_johan> mplayer should do
<robin_2> strike4ce: small ? what do you mean
<satafterh> #_johan tried it, not worki
<strike4ce> the url bar is really small
<robin_2> strike4ce: not here.
<strike4ce> changing fonts does'nt work
<strike4ce> robin_2: not here?
<robin_2> strike4ce: it is using the same fonts, as my kde apps. You can change that in kcontrol.
<robin_2> strike4ce: I have kubuntu, and firefox is looking normal.
<strike4ce> Have you seen firefox on windows?
<strike4ce> it doesnt look normal on linux
<robin_2> strike4ce: :) yes, i'm using it on daily basis, it is the same size.
<strike4ce> robin_2: there is a bunch of people complaining about it
<libben> Guidance Configuration Tools: i dont have this 
<libben> what have i missed to install
<libben> how do i know if my system is updated.
<robin_2> strike4ce: lucky me. Have you selected " Use my KDE fonts in GTK applications"  ? in the Appearance->GTK styels and fonts section ?
<libben> do i miss something in my sources.list http://libben.pastebin.com/394424
<strike4ce> yes
<robin_2> strike4ce: hmm, I'm using bitstream vera sans 10, and for fixed width: dejavi sans mono 10.
<mister_roboto> strike4ce: there was some package related to gtk that I had to download to get gtk apps to use kde fonts properly but I can't remember what it was
<mister_roboto> strike4ce: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<jakedahn> hi everyone, can someone tell me how i can reset the resolution of my moniter in kubuntu? It only lets me go up to 1024x768 and i need 1280x1024
<mister_roboto> strike4ce: did you get that?
<strike4ce> yes in adept?
<mister_roboto> strike4ce: did you get the package gtk2-engines-gtk-qt? that's how I fixed my firefox fonts (and all gtk apps under qt)
<strike4ce> its installed mister_roboto 
<Kalock> Hello all
<robin_2> jakedahn: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* [Pixels]  is gone.. autoaway after 15 min ..[cyp(l/on.p/on)] 
<jakedahn> okie thx
<Kalock> I was looking at the Ubuntu distro... I assume just Ubunto downlowd is without KDE.. KUbunto is with and EDUbutno is for kids
<navitux> hi
<navitux> i'm having some problems with the locales and openoffice
<Kalock> Would that be a fair assumption?
<apokryphos> Kalock: edubuntu isn't necessarily just for kids, at all
<apokryphos> check their site
<strike4ce> mister_roboto:  I enabled qt
<mister_roboto> strike4ce: I remember there was a bug in the system settings/fonts dialog, the first time you applied "Use my KDE style in GTK apps" it didn't really get set. You had to do it a second time. Don't know if you hit that, or if it was fixed, or what. It's been a long time since I set that up
<robin_2> Kalock: ubuntu is with gnome (but you can always install kde afterwards), kubuntu is without gnome, but with kde, and edubuntu don't know
<apokryphos> edu = education
<robin_2> Kalock: for school I think.
<robin_2> *schools.
<Kalock> nod
<apokryphos> primarily, yes
<tenco> so breezy installed katapult, but how can i start this?
<robin_2> tenco: alt+space
<Kalock> tnk
<apokryphos> !katapult
<ubotu> I heard katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<tenco> ah, thanks! :)
<mister_roboto> !grub
<ubotu> methinks grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<mister_roboto> !tell me about grub
<mister_roboto> this bot access to the docs was the best thing ever added to these channels  :)
<Kalock> And so begins the download
<arafat> does anybody know the package name for the latex style files (e.g.: hyperref.sty, epic.sty)?
<robin_2> arafat use dpkg -S or apt-file search
<robin_2> !apt-file
<ubotu> No idea, robin_2
<robin_2> hmm
<robin_2> :)
<robin_2> anyway you can download it.
<arafat> do you know where?
<robin_2> arafat yes, but if you install apt-file and do a search by yourself You will find out.
<mister_roboto> it's apt-cache search
<robin_2> mister_roboto: no it isn't
<robin_2> mister_roboto: that is for packages
<apokryphos> arafat: that would be a tetex-extra I presume
<luser> Hi guys, I just installed Kubuntu, and I can't seem to be able to connect to my fileserver. Is there any way I can see whether SMB is working. or what could be wrong?
<robin_2> not files.
<mister_roboto> ahhh, sorry ok
<apokryphos> arafat: packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file can show you where a file comes from
<robin_2> apt-file search hyperref.sty
<robin_2> tetex-extra: usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/hyperref/hyperref.sty
<arafat> ahh! thank you all! that is the package!
<luser> It manages to find my Windows computers (and their shares), but unfortunately it can't find the samba server on my Debian machine
<xuniL_> then i put a "New Item" in "KDE Menu Editor" and save it it dont show up in the meny and if i enter the "KDE Menu Editor" again its gone...
<xuniL_> any clue?
<jakedahn> How do i add websites to download from with the apt-get system???
<mister_roboto> jakedahn: the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<xuniL_> any one?
<jakedahn> mister_roboto: so do i just put in a website under the rest of them?
<mister_roboto> jakedahn: yse
<jakedahn> okie, ill give it a shot
<xuniL_> what do i need to type in console to gett total root control... so i can change every thing without console
<mister_roboto> !tell me about msttcorefonts
<arafat> i just deleted my mp3-directory (rm -rf ) ...:-( is there a way to undo this operation? i'm using ext3
<DarthFrog> arafat: Restore from backup.
<arafat> hmm. i have no backup of this directory...
<DarthFrog> arafat: Then you're hosed.
<mister_roboto> !tell me about fonts
<jakedahn> how do i check all of the packages that are available by the sources i have in my apt-get sources file??
<DarthFrog> jakedahn: Synaptic will tell you what's available.
<jakedahn> where can i get that, or is it already on the machine by default?
<DarthFrog> jakedahn: It should be installed.   It's under the System Menu as Synaptic Package Manager.
<DarthFrog> Synaptic rocks!
<DarthFrog> So does the new Adept package manger for KDE. :-)
<jakedahn> ok, wait where is it now?
<DarthFrog> IT's shy.  It
<mister_roboto> jakedahn: it's a gnome program      apt-get install synaptic
<DarthFrog> 's probably hiding. :-)
<mister_roboto> jakedahn: it's not there by default with kubuntu/kde
<jakedahn> oh, well im on kubuntu i get something like adept for a package manager
<DarthFrog> jakedahn: Use Adept then.
<mister_roboto> jakedahn: it runs fine on kubuntu if you want to use synaptic :)
<jakedahn> lol
<jakedahn> you really like it dont you
<mister_roboto> haha
<mister_roboto> don't really care but i installed it and it's good
<jakedahn> can someone give me what the have in their /etc/apt/sources.list
<mister_roboto> jakedahn: i just use the cmd line most of the time
<jakedahn> when i use apt-get it doesnt find any packages
<jakedahn> ah
<NightWalker> Why can i not do make
<DarthFrog> NightWalker: "apt-get install build-essential"
<soulslayer8703> Hello
<soulslayer8703> Somebody Knows how to configure wifi in kubuntu????
<jrjx> JakeD: I have a apt/sources.list, but it's for the 2005.04 distribution, hoary.  Is that what you want, or the new one?
<NightWalker> i am root and i am finish to do ./congigure and then i fo make then this came make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop
<jakedahn> im on 5.10 the new one, and when i use apt-get the default list doesnt find any packages
<mister_roboto> jakedahn: http://pastebin.com/394471
<jakedahn> how do i add the regular debian link?
<_martin> Q: how to connect to another kubuntu machine? (filesharing)
<jrjx> Huh.  Okay.
<DarthFrog> NightWalker: Then make is installed.  You just don't have the necessary Makefile, is all.
<NightWalker> how
<xuniL_> can you log on as root?
<mister_roboto> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<mister_roboto> !nfs
<ubotu> well, nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<xuniL_> but how do i change root stuff then?
<xuniL_> with sudo?
<JabberWokky> Yes.
<DarthFrog> xuniL_: Yes
<mister_roboto> _martin: if it's 2 unix machines, you can use nfs. if you just want to copy files, you can use ftp or scp.
<_martin> ubotu: well yes i think I have set up the sharing part right, but how to access it?
<ubotu> _martin: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<jrjx> Roboto: Should you update that first line in sources.list to reflect the correct CD?
<DarthFrog> Or rsync, for copy.
<DarthFrog> rsync is truly excellent.
<mister_roboto> DarthFrog: that's good for mirroring stuff but it's not really the thing for merely doing file sharing
<DarthFrog> mister_roboto: If you set up a rsync server, it is. 
<JabberWokky> I probably have the search terms wrong... anybody know a way to set the resolution of virtual consoles such that they survive updates (i.e., without vidmode or a compile option).  I like the ubuntu kernels other than the default resolution, and since fixing the resolution requires a reboot, it's kind of a pain.  Alternate methods, anybody?
<NightWalker> What comad i log my in like root are the command: su or what?
<DarthFrog> but for mounting network shares, NFS is just the ticket.
<mister_roboto> DarthFrog:  nfs is superior for that purpose if you don't mind the network chattiness. You don't need to make a local copy like you do with rsync. and if you're not actually synchronizing anything, rsync doesn't add value
<DarthFrog> NightWalker: "su -" won't work unless you set a root password.  That will enable the root account.
<nikkia> mister_roboto: i'd be more worried about the inherent security problems with enabling nfs on a machine
<robin_2> sudo su works
* JabberWokky uses unison for backup and NFS for network.  A good combo.
<mister_roboto> nikkia: yes, but on an internal network    <shrug>
<NightWalker> I do su omar and pass
<JabberWokky> NightWalker: You can use sudo -s
<DarthFrog> unison?  Hmm, have to check it out.
<nikkia> mister_roboto: even so, enabling rpc behind a firewall is still a risk, IMO
<jrjx> For sudo, I was doing "sudo bash" before, but now I do "sudo -s" to get basically the same thing.
<nikkia> yeah, unison is great, i use it for keeping work&home source trees synced
<NightWalker> Okey i am in like root
<JabberWokky> nikkia: Ditto here... plus I do three way syncs with it, nice.
<mister_roboto> nikkia: i prefer to just vpn to the cvs repo at work for that ;)
<strike4ce> Anyone know why Kate would open up when I download a program to desktop on the Konqueror web browser
<DarthFrog> NightWalker: Then sit on your hands before you issue any root commands.   A good habit to get into.  Saves asking questions like "How do I recover from "rm -rf /". :-)
<nikkia> mister_roboto: sadly, i've tried and tried, but cannot get my work to institute a cvs respos.
<nikkia> mister_roboto: and my boss is well aware of the benefits, just no time or money to spend on getting a server, setting it up, and training the other employees to use it
<mister_roboto> nikkia: yes, i can understand that. however, the cost of NOT using at least some kind of source control is far higher  :)    you're using SOMETHING, i  hope
<NightWalker> Yes
<xxenon> how do I get MP3 playback in Xine ? (5.10)
* nikkia waits for someone to say 'take an unused PC and install kubuntu or something on it', ignoring that that is generally terrible advice:)
<JabberWokky> Anybody know a way to change the text mode resolution of virtual consoles (other than vidmode, which gets blown away when apt fetches a new kernel)?
<NightWalker> but i am finish to try mutsh comand to day and nothing WORK
<libben> do i miss something in my sources.list http://libben.pastebin.com/394424
<nikkia> mister_roboto: sadly, no, not really, however, our industry is a bit different, we're generally '1 programmer to a team'
<libben> cause i dont have some things that are supposed to be in breezy
<nikkia> mister_roboto: there are definite gains we could get from implementing version control, but they're not as big gains as you'd see in a large team environment
<mister_roboto> nikkia: once you get into the habit though, you'll find you want to use it even on your personal projects. it frees you so much from worrying about doing experiments and EASILY backing up to previous points, for example. it really adds no overhead once you get used to it. saves you time and stress
<NightWalker> configure: error: libxml2 must be installed.
<NightWalker> :S
<JabberWokky> At the very least you can have a nightly commit to your source trees and be able to jump back.  I use svn that way.
<JabberWokky> Just on private projects.
<xuniL_> okey i have a irritating problem i cant change my kde menu...  and i dont have a clue why!
<mister_roboto> nikkia: seriously, if you're a developer, you should try installing subversion at least (improved cvs)     or cvs.   it's not hard to use and there are good online docs
<libben> my menu wont update itselfs with newly installed programs
<libben> such as adept
<nikkia> mister_roboto: atm, i use unison for that :), i never sync when i'm mid-way thru experimental changes to my code... its not perfect, but it suffices, i do have a local cvs server on my work PC, but there are numerous reasons why i don't use it, mostly related to issues with IDE integration aspects of cvs
<mister_roboto> nikkia: i mean at home... play with it
<libben> and i also dont have the new apps that are supposed to be in final
<xuniL_> save here libben and i cant even add any thing....
<mister_roboto> nikkia: what ide?
<nikkia> mister_roboto: you're telling the wrong person, really :)
<xuniL_> same
<mister_roboto> nikkia:   ok :)
<nikkia> mister_roboto: i've been using source code control systems since 1989
<libben> i miss guidance tools
<strike4ce> What is the command for installing from desktop  cd Desktop then what else?
<NightWalker> What is this : configure: error: libxml2 must be installed.
<xuniL_> ./configure
<xuniL_> make 
<xuniL_> make install
<orangey> hey all!
<mister_roboto> nikkia: gotcha. i thought you might not have been, in which case it would be worth your while to try it.  no sense preaching to the choir!
<strike4ce> is it dpkg -i program(tab)??
<nikkia> mister_roboto: as to what IDE, just about all of them have some issues when it comes to non-guarenteed respository availability, even emacs has situations where it'll sit and make you wait while it tries to contact the server, without you even asking it to check
<orangey> since upgrading kubuntu, I haven't been able to get my /etc/fstab to update in response to new media..
<JabberWokky> nikkia: subversion and unison work great.  If you want to transfer the repository, use it like normal.  If you want a clean source tree, add "ignore = Name .svn" to your unison .prf file.
<strike4ce> mister_roboto: can you help me?
<orangey> any reason for that ?
<NightWalker> xuniL Make dont work
<mister_roboto> strike4ce: i don't know. what's your question?
<strike4ce> from cd desktop what is the dpkg command?
<xuniL_> whats the error?
<xuniL_> is it installed?
<mister_roboto> nikkia: if there are ide  problems, i just use the cmd line tools for checkout/commit and use the ide only as editor
<xuniL_> i got to install it...
<nikkia> mister_roboto: thats the problem, the editors will still occasionally try to contact the server to see if there are updates, its annoying
<mister_roboto> strike4ce: ummm "dpkg"?
<strike4ce> mister_roboto: dpkg -i?
<NightWalker> How can i install it ?
<mister_roboto> nikkia: they won't try if they don't know about the repo!   :)     just treat the files as a bunch of local files on disk
<xuniL_> sudo apt-get install make
<xuniL_> in console
<nikkia> mister_roboto: yeah, i know, i do occasionally cp -a then find . -name CVS -exec rm -R {} \;   :)
<strike4ce> xuniL_:  are you talking to me?
<NightWalker> when i do ./configure than this came configure: error: libxml2 must be installed
<orangey> are people here able to see media they just inserted in kde?
<nikkia> mister_roboto: thinking about it, unison'ing two directories with 'CVS' ignored would perhaps make that easier
<mister_roboto> nikkia: huh?  then you won't be able to check in stuff. the ide doenn't magically know about cvs just because there are CVS subdirs there.
<xuniL_> NightWalker then install that..
<NightWalker> how
<nikkia> mister_roboto: many editors DO magically know because of the existance of 'CVS'
<mister_roboto> nikkia: "cvs export" 
<EnorMOZ> Hello I just installed latest kubuntu... I am having problems downloading kftpgrabber says there was a problem downloading some packages or commit would break packages... anyone else have this ??
<nikkia> mister_roboto: try emacs sometime, you'll see it picks up on the existance of CVS and adds cvs tracking
<EnorMOZ> btw im doing this via adept
<mister_roboto> nikkia: ok... not an emacs user here (vi - please no flamewar :)    
<huso> huhu
<mister_roboto> nikkia: you can't tell emacs to ignore the server?  that seems quite a pita
<NightWalker> xuniL how can i install it?
<xuniL_> open console and write sudo adept
<nikkia> mister_roboto: you probably can, but its an additional step :/
<xuniL_> there you can search for it...
<xuniL_> and install it..
<nikkia> mister_roboto: and if it does the cvs check at file open, its still going to mean sitting and waiting a second or two for it to fail if the VPN is down for any reason
<NightWalker> Sry i am new how can i search
<mister_roboto> nikkia: yes, i can see how that would suck :)     in your situation, it seems like you should just disable that feature by default and use cvs manually
<Titi> NightWalker: type apt-get install libxml2-dev
<xuniL_> under the Quick Filter
<mister_roboto> nikkia: but unison would work fine too :)
<woddf2> Haldo
<woddf2> How do I tell Kopete to use a different wallet?
<NightWalker> Titi  E: Couldn't find package libxml2-dev
<Titi> hum... ti should be there...
<Titi> it
<NightWalker> Can y maby paste a link where i can download libxml
<xuniL_> i found it
<EnorMOZ> What is the best ftp client to use with kubuntu that supports PRET ??
<NightWalker> where ?
<woddf2> How do I tell Kopete to use a different wallet?
<NightWalker> Titi Can you maby paste a link where i can download libxml
<woddf2> It just wants to create a new one.
<Titi> well the command i gave you should work, really...
<EnorMOZ> has anyone been able to install kftpgrabber on latest kubuntu ??
<Titi> did you modify the source.list file to download packages from the net?
<woddf2> How do I tell Kopete to use a different wallet? It just wants to create a new one.
<cave> i still dont get it.. how do I run Kate as root?
<EnorMOZ> su 
<EnorMOZ> then type the password for root
<DarkSeid7> hello folks
<woddf2> I can't run Kate as root either.
<DarkSeid7> so any news on when USB functionality will be up and running in Kubuntu 5.10?
<cave> EnorMOZ: i get nothing from that
<NightWalker> How can i install RPM ?
<EnorMOZ> USB works here
<EnorMOZ> got mouse and keyboard to usb
<woddf2> I have a working USB mouse.
<EnorMOZ> yes
<EnorMOZ> logitech mx700
<cave> im just trying to mount my hard drives here... someone told me to edit the /etc/fstab file
<DarkSeid7> 2 machines and both have non functioning USB
<woddf2> How do I tell Kopete to use a different wallet? It just wants to create a new one.
<cave> but i cant save any changes if i'm not root
<orangey> are people here able to see media they just inserted in kde?
<DarkSeid7> both AFTER I dist-upgrade to 5.10
<orangey> doh!
<orangey> What I mean to ask is: Anybody here using pmount with breezy???
<EnorMOZ> I just installed kubuntu 
<EnorMOZ> didnt do upgrade
<cave> ooh pmount sounds interesting!
<orangey> cave, it is : )
<cave> i never heard about it, just read it's description on Adept
<orangey> cave, as I understand, it's automatically being used..
<orangey> cave, do you use usb drives?
<woddf2> Will someone please answer my question?
<cave> oh
<orangey> cave, if so, just plug it in.. if it appears, then pmount is running fine..
<DarkSeid7> yet on the same machines if I change to the GDM and boot into Gnome USB works like a charm
<cave> no, my drives are internal
<orangey> or i guess it could be fstab-sync that's running too..
<NightWalker> How can i install rpm packets
<soulslayer9090> hi
<soulslayer9090> i need some help here
<soulslayer9090> please
<soulslayer9090> please
<orangey> soulslayer9090, just ask your question
<cave> I installed Kubuntu yesterday
<NightWalker> How can i install rpm compiler
<NightWalker> ????
<cave> first priority is to mount my other partitions to access my files... 
<Chousuke> NightWalker: rpm compiler? 
<NightWalker> where can i get libxml 2.0.0
<Chousuke> I think it's in universe
<Chousuke> it should be
<Chousuke> but wtf do you mean with rpm compiler?
<DarkSeid7> sudo apt-get install libxml
<orangey> Chousuke, any idea whether breezy uses fstab-sync or pmount?
<Chousuke> orangey: I think it uses pmount. I'm not sure though.
<NightWalker> E: Couldn't find package libxml
<NightWalker> DarkSeid7 
<DarkSeid7> so any clues as to why USB works when I use Gnome but not K on the SAME machine?
<DarkSeid7> hrmph...
<woddf2> Will someone please answer my question?
<DarkSeid7> ok well then
<Chousuke> DarkSeid7: KDE has HAL trouble.
<Chousuke> that might explain it :P
<orangey> Chousuke, would you mind double-checking? it looks like my /etc/fstab isn't updating when I put in a device..
<DarkSeid7> that explains my DCOP explosions
<DarkSeid7> DOH!
<soulslayer8787> excuse me im back
<Chousuke> orangey: I think it isn't supposed to update :/
<soulslayer8787> this wifi connection is extremely unnestable
<Chousuke> orangey: but I'm not even running Ubuntu now. :/
<DarkSeid7> Nightwalker the other thing you could try is to add the debian repositories to your sources.list file
<DarkSeid7> and then do an apt-get update
<soulslayer8787> can you help me with my connection problem
<DarkSeid7> if all else fails... compile it
<orangey> Chousuke, if it's not supposed to update, that would be quite the step back..
<orangey> Chousuke, it *did* update in hoary
<soulslayer8787> someone
<Chousuke> orangey: hmm.
<NightWalker> I am new in linux and 2 i am form icelandic dont under stand :S
<woddf2> Will someone please answer my question?
<Chousuke> DarkSeid7: Debian repos?
<Chousuke> DarkSeid7: That will break things.
<Chousuke> bad.
<DarkSeid7> no it wont
<Chousuke> yes it will.
<DarkSeid7> hell I have hoary running on my laptop with a mix of deb and ubuntu repositories
<DarkSeid7> works like a charm
<soulslayer8787> ok
<Chousuke> And you don't even need Debian repos. There's universe.
<DarkSeid7> apt is a wonderful thing
<Chousuke> Why the hell do you need Debian repos anyway?
<Chousuke> DarkSeid7: Anyway, I suppose you're using apt-preferences
<Chousuke> without pinning it's likely they'll break.
<NightWalker> :(
<DarkSeid7> because there are a few things that dont exist in the ubuntu repos
<woddf2> No one is answering my question.
<Firetech> this ivman thingie, shouldn't it be started automatically? (or is it?)
<DarkSeid7> whats the question wodf sorry
<woddf2> How do I get Kopete to use a different wallet?
<Chousuke> DarkSeid7: I still wouldn't mix Debian repos without any pinning.
<DarkSeid7> no clue.. I use GAIM
<Ironfrost> I have a fairly simple question about .bashrc
<Ironfrost> does it only affect bash or does it affect sh as well?
<libben> how do i know if i have the updated breezy?
<Ironfrost> and if not, what is the equivalent file for sh
<Chousuke> Ironfrost: sh is bash in Ubuntu, usually.
<Mortis_kruul> Look at http://www.muzyka.oz.pl :)
<Chousuke> DarkSeid7: Actually I'd probably just add the source repos and rebuild the packages for Ubuntu 
<killers> HOLA
<killers> ALGUNO QUE HABLE ESPAOL?
<DarkSeid7> well for source I usually just hit sourceforge and get the tarballs
<libben> just english
<Chousuke> killers: English.
<Chousuke> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<orangey> and what exactly is ivman, for that matter?
<Mortis_kruul> For espanol look at http://www.muzyka.oz.pl 
<Chousuke> Someone kick Mortis_kruul 
<killers> THANKS
<Mortis_kruul> Sorry
<xuniL_> can someone help me with this compling error? http://pastebin.com/394486
<libben> some1 tell me how i know if i have the upadted breezy
<libben> cause i miss alot of programs
<Chousuke> killers: avoid using caps. :/
<Ironfrost> chousuke: to give more detail, I have some source-distributed program that wants to use sh when I tell it to compile (I'm not a developer, that's just how the program is distributed)
<Chousuke> Ironfrost: what sh?
<Chousuke> sh in Ubuntu is a symbolic link to bash
<Ironfrost> ah, OK
<Ironfrost> because when I type sh in the terminal it looks different, and it doesn't remember the things I have added to the path that session
<xuniL_> any one who could help me with this problem
<xuniL_> http://pastebin.com/394486
<killers> ??
<Armagguedes> hm does anyone here have kubuntu and is accessing the intarweb thru a 2200BG wifi card?
<Chousuke> Ironfrost: hm.
<Chousuke> what does it look like?
<robin_2> xuniL_: Undefined references are linker errors, do you have set-up the lib path right?
<robin_2> xuniL_: using configure..
<xuniL_> i have runed the configure without any errors
<robin_2> btw, you should not use for compiling :)
<Ironfrost> chousuke: I'll come back in a few minutes once I've taken screenshots
<robin_2> *not use root
<DarkSeid7> ooh another thing.  Anyone notice that X is a hell of a lot SLOWER in Breezy?
<DarkSeid7> both Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<xuniL_> robin_2 why not?
<xuniL_> just logged as root al the time... right now..
<DarkSeid7> I was getting 2800 fps running GLX gears
<libben> how do i check if i have the new updated x?
<robin_2> xuniL_: because if the script for example runs rm -rf /lib you are in serious problems..
<libben> xorg i mean
<DarkSeid7> now I am gettin around 1700
<robin_2> xuniL_: only run as root, when it is needed.
<xuniL_> robin_2 heh...
<xuniL_> okey..
<xuniL_> will do...
<xuniL_> any clue on the problem?
<Firetech> what is wrong with HAL?
<robin_2> xuniL_: hmm, well most of the time this means, It can't find the library (therefor undefined references).. so probably the configure script doesn't check it.
<Firetech> just curious
<cave> yay i got it!
<DarkSeid7> firetech apparently a few things
<cave> stupid mistake > At the run dialog i was typing Kate instead of kate 
<xuniL_> robin_2 i have also got a other problem i cant change things in the kmenuedit...
<cave> :P
<robin_2> xuniL_: you could find out where those libraries are, and give it as parameter with the configure script.
<xuniL_> i save as root but nothing happens
<RichardC> is there anywhere i can find an updated sources list for kubuntu 5.10, like the one found at ubuntuguide.org?
<DarkSeid7> I have ZERO usb support after doing a dist-upgrade
<Firetech> My devices doesn't show up in KDE (desktop and konqueror @ media:/)
<Firetech> might be the HAL stuff
<DarkSeid7> USB devices?
<Firetech> devices = USB devices
<Chousuke> yeah 
<robin_2> xuniL_: why not, are the fields disabled ?
<Chousuke> that's HAL
<DarkSeid7> DING DING DING
<DarkSeid7> give that man a cupie doll
<DarkSeid7> thats the problem
<robin_2> DarkSeid7: see topic.. they are working on it.
<xuniL_> robin_2 fields disabled
<xuniL_> ?
<cave> robin, i edited the file like you said
<cave> remember? to mount my hard drives?
<Firetech> they mount OK if I run ivman in the background (manually with pmount should work too)
<robin_2> Cave yes?
<robin_2> cave and it didn't work ?
<DarkSeid7> ooh I know they are
<DarkSeid7> I tried an early fix yesterday
<cave> Could not mount device. The reported error was: [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab mount: mount point /mnt/windows does not exist
<cave> this is what igot when i clicked the desktop icon that popped up
<DarkSeid7> hey for a free O/S it's not like I am complaining
<DarkSeid7> if I have to use my camera I just drop into Gnome
<kihaji> is anyone else having issues running adept, I input my password and it says it requires root.
<robin_2> Cave oh, simple create /mnt/windows, or whereever you like it to be mounted.
<robin_2> and about the newline, just add an extra enter, after the last line.
<robin_2> *enter= newline.
<cave> how do i do that ?
<robin_2> cave sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<DarkSeid7> so besides K/ubuntu anyone else excited about Cedega 5.0 coming out?
<DarkSeid7> I am giddy 
<Firetech> I get these strange lines filling my syslog now and then since my upgrade to breezy:
<Firetech> Oct 15 18:28:34 barbaque kernel: atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<Firetech> Oct 15 18:28:34 barbaque kernel: atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<Firetech> I first get pressed and then released, and I can't figure out what it is, any ideas?
<robin_2> DarkSeid7: what's special about it ?
<DarkSeid7> from the rumor mill FULL DX9 support as well as Pixel Shader 1.4 and Vertex Shader support
<Firetech> I should add that I don't press any keys to get it...
<DarkSeid7> which means in English a whole lot more games will be working
<robin_2> DarkSeid7: that is the free version ?
<DarkSeid7> pay for version
<DarkSeid7> it's worth the $5 a month
<kihaji> is anyone else having issues running adept, I input my password and it says it requires root.
<robin_2> DarkSeid7: hmm, don't like to pay.
<cave> ok not i dont get an error anymore
<cave> *now i don't
<robin_2> DarkSeid7: I got windows for the games :)
<DarkSeid7> for $5 a month it's worth every penny
<Firetech> robin_2: you can download it illegally too ;)
<cave> but the drive has no files in it.. so that can't be right
<Chousuke> robin_2: pay up.
<DarkSeid7> I trashed windows on EVERYTHING I own
<DarkSeid7> and am happy as a clam
<Chousuke> robin_2: not like 5 dollars a month will drive you bankrupt.
<robin_2> DarkSeid7: well i got windows legal, so ..
<DarkSeid7> just got done converting my iPaq to Familiar Linux w/ the Opie desktop
<Chousuke> robin_2: so?
<robin_2> Chousuke: no it will not, but i don't like subscriptions...
<robin_2> Chousuke: so what 
<robin_2> cave: ehm, what does 'sudo mount' gives ?
<roguejedix> Er, what repository contains w32 codecs for Breezy?
<kihaji> is anyone else having issues running adept, I input my password and it says it requires root, yet I can sudo on the commandline.
<cave>  /dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)    proc on /proc type proc (rw)    sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)   devpts on /dev/pts type devpts   (rw,gid=5,mode=620)  tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)  usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)  tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile type  tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)  tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<robin_2> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<cave> removed line breaks to send
<robin_2> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<cave> how o i undo that hda5 thing i did? now its a phantom drive :S
<robin_2> :D
<robin_2> just edit /etc/fstab
<robin_2> and replace it with the correct one..
<satafterh> hello all, i have a question, i installed kde 3.5 and harddrive no longer showing in sytem folder, how do i get it back??
<cave> this isnt working
<cave> its just screwing things up further
<cave> i have 2 new drive icons on my desktop
<cave> one gives an error when i click, the other is empty
<robin_2> cave open konsole, and type sudo mount
<robin_2> cave what does it say (paste in pastebin)
<cave> ok
<cave> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/394516
<robin_2> and what is in /etc/fstab
* DarkSeid7 slaps DarkSeid7 around a bit with a large trout
<cave> from the original, i just added this line:   /dev/hdb       /mnt/windows    ntfs    ro,user,umask=000       0       0 
<robin_2> ok, and if you type in konsole mount -a
<robin_2> than you should have files in /mnt/windows
<cave> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab    mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb, missing codepage or other error      In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try    dmesg | tail  or so
<robin_2> cave ok, go to konsole and type sudo fdisk -l
<robin_2> and paste the contents in pastebin.
<cave> what will that do?
<robin_2> list all the partitions 
<cave> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/394523
<cave> everything looks fine...
<robin_2> ah right
<robin_2> i see
<robin_2> in /etc/fstab you have /dev/hdb
<robin_2> change it to /dev/hdb1
<cave> ok.. and what about my fat32 partition in hda?
<cave> thats the one all my files are in... hdb is just a windows install
<robin_2> i'm not serious, but think you should replace 'ntfs' with 'fat' and you can remove ro. (because fat is writable in linux)
<robin_2> eh
<robin_2> i'nm not certain
<Sgep> What's kdesktop_lock?
* robin_2 fuck the typo's
<robin_2> cave /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows2    fat    user,umask=000       0       0
<robin_2> and first sudo mkdir /mnt/windows2
<Sgep> kdesktop_lock crashed
* Sgep did the `apt-get -f install'
<robin_2> Sgep: to lock your screen..
<Sgep> Should I do `apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<Firetech> does anyone here know any good database of scancodes for keyboards (Logitech Cordless Keyboard preferably)
<cave> can the filename have spaces in it?
<Ironfrost> Chousuke (or anyone else who is able to help): I edited .bashrc and it seemed to work, but the compiler script is still telling me that the file does not exist
<Ironfrost> http://pastebin.com/394524
<robin_2> cave which filename?
<cave> like instead of windows and windows2, can i have windows (NTFS) and windows (FAT32)?
<Ironfrost> it tells me: 
<Ironfrost> /bin/sh: pgf90: command not found
<robin_2> cave, ehm well don't use it, you ahve to escape the spaces with a \.. use underscores instead of spaces.
<cave> ok
<Sgep> Can I restart without my computer blowing up?
<cave> so windows_NTFS and winfows_FAT32 it is
<Ironfrost> but pgf90 does exist
<Ironfrost> when I just type it in from bash or sh
<robin_2> winfows ;)
* Sgep goes to reboot out of hoary and into breezy
<robin_2> cave ok, know edit /etc/fstab
<orangey> hmmm.
<robin_2> cave and run mount -a again.
<orangey> kubuntu should likely ship with a lower hal right now
<robin_2> cave it should work :) i think.
<robin_2> orangey: yes, the one in RC1.
<orangey> robin_, why is it shipping with a newer one?
<orangey> robin_, it's actually broken right now.
<robin_2> orangey: I dont' know, but RC1 was working..
<robin_2> *did work.
<orangey> robin_, strange..
<robin_2> orangey: yes
<orangey> robin_, are you using the rc package now?
<orangey> aseigo!!!!!!!!!!
<_martin> Q: I have managed to mount a nfs folder in my home directory, but althought i have assigned read AND write, I can only read. This is my fstab: 10.0.0.3:/home/server  /home/martin/server    nfs          rw            0    0 --- and this is my /etc/exports:/home/martin/ *(rw,async,all_squash)
<robin_2> orangey: No, i'm just waiting till the fix it.. and i hope it will be soon..
<orangey> robin_, it can't be.
<robin_2> _martin: ntfs writing is not possibl
<orangey> robin_, ubuntu works with the newer one.
<cave> ok... HDB is working now!
<cave> but for hda1... mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat'
<orangey> robin_, actually, it is. it's just dangerous
<orangey> robin_, and I think they're waiting till kde 3.5 comes out..
<orangey> robin_, since that *does* support the newest hal / dbus
<robin_2> orangey: before they fix it..
<robin_2> orangey: wtf.. 
<_martin> But there is an option for writeable in the options
<orangey> robin_, writing to ntfs is possible, just dangerous
<robin_2> orangey: yeah, i mean the hal stuff.
<orangey> _martin, there are lots of kinds of NTFS that aren't really well documented by MS. So, it's hard to write a driver that knows how to identify them and write to them.
<orangey> _martin, so for quite some time, writing was considered a fool's sport. Today, it is simply risky
<cave> i tried changing fat to fat32 but i got the same error (unknown filesystem type 'fat32' )
<orangey> cave: vfat?
<orangey> robin_2, well, who do we talk to about getting that fixed?
<cave> i'll try that
<roguejedix> Er, why won't amaroK play anything in Breezy?
<cave> yay thank you!
<cave> worked now
<robin_2> orangey: see topic, they are working on it.. and i hope it will be fixed before dapper.
<cave> what the fuck is vfat? >_>
<robin_2> cave: indeed i think it is vfat
<_martin> orangey: But that was not the question... I have mounted another ext3 filesystem to my computer (ext3) NOT NTFS
<_martin> NFS
<_martin> filesharing
<orangey> _martin, what is your question?
<orangey> cave: the name for fat32
<orangey> robin_2, yeah.. didn't spot it : )
<orangey> robin_2, this is why I recommended that my friends not upgrade to breezy for a week or two : )
<_martin> orangey: how to make it writeable
<robin_2> orangey: yeah, but they should have delayed the kubuntu release, it is __NOT__ stable.
<orangey> _martin, Ok, start from the beginning, since I obviously came too late.. are we talking about ntfs?
<orangey> robin_2, but did they know that before release day?
<_martin> orangey: not NTFS, but a ext3 filesystem on another computer mounted with nfs
<orangey> since ubuntu is gnome-driven, I think it's expected that kubuntu will always have some hiccups.. think of that admin mode bug
<robin_2> orangey: yes, I mentioned it ion bugzilla.
<orangey> _martin, well, you don't need to specify.. if you have write permissions, you write.
<robin_2> orangey: but that's not the only problem.. kaffeine is also very _unstable_..
<orangey> robin_2, well, it's "stable" if you put xine and disable arts : )
<orangey> but you're right.. it doesn't work out of the box AT ALL
<_martin> orangey: I have managed to mount a nfs folder in my home directory, but althought i have assigned read AND write, I can only read. This is my fstab: 10.0.0.3:/home/server  /home/martin/server    nfs          rw            0    0 --- and this is my /etc/exports:/home/martin/ *(rw,async,all_squash)
<robin_2> orangey: try fullscreen with xine, and it crashes.. at least by me.
<_martin> orangey: but as you see, I DO HAVE set the right write permissions
<_martin> orangey: so that's the problem...
<robin_2> orangey: and kaffeine with xine engine, won't let you open a file, if one is allready opened or playing.. it crashes too...
<nikki_a> _martin, erm, that doesn't look right
<robin_2> orangey: the only thing i'm really happy with is that with breezy I can finally use suspend-to-ram and hibernate on my laptop even when using ndiswrapper... 
<orangey> _martin, try this from remote server: chmod gou+wrx /home/server/testfile
<orangey> robin_2, what kind of laptop?
<orangey> robin_2, you need to disable your artsd
<nikki_a> _martin: you are aware that the exports should be on the server, and should name the path of the server side, ie /home/server in this cas, right?
<orangey> robin_2, the same thing happened to me till I did that..
<cave> ok just one little thing now.. how do i delete that empty /mnt/windows folder?
<orangey> nikki_a, good point.. he's talking about his fstab, though..
<nikki_a> _martin: in what you've pasted, it almost looks like you're talking about the exports file on the local side, and even there, it has the wrong path
<_martin> nikki_a:yes
<nikki_a> orangey: its not an fstab issue, its a nfs exports issue
<Kyaneos> hi
<_martin> nikki_a:yes, just a typo here in the chat the actual path is /home/server
<orangey> nikki_a, fair enough
<robin_2> orangey: cheapo dell inspiron 1100
<robin_2> cave first make sure you don't have anything mounted on it.. remove it with sudo rm -rf /mnt/windows
<bonggnu> hi
<robin_2> cave don't make a typo, or you are in serious trouble. :)
<richard> Anyone install the Final Release of Breezy?
<bonggnu> hi, i missed the proyect window in k3b, how could "call" it, to make a project
<cave> thats the inverse command from sudo mkdir /mnt/windows? :P
<robin_2> orangey: and where do you disable artsd ?
<orangey> robin_2, system settings > sound server or such
<robin_2> orangey: oh yes of course.
<cave> yay it disappeared~ 
<nikki_a> robin_2: using rmdir would be safer
<robin_2> nikki_a: lol, didn't knew that command
<bonggnu> where could i locate the config file of k3b of my user?
<robin_2> nikki_a: will keep that in mind..
<_martin> orangey: what you suggested worked.. i could write to that file... but I can't make new files and folders or stuff... or it's kinda lost it's point if I have to to that with all files... what to do?
<robin_2> orangey: ok I will try it..
<nikki_a> robin_2: well, rmdir won't do anything, other than print a message, if you forget to umount it :)
<robin_2> nikki_a: ok :)
<robin_2> yakuake is **really** cool 
<torkiano> hello!! I upgrade to breeze and my serial-mouse don't work!!!! How can I configure it?
<torkiano> Thanks
<robin_2> torkiano: np
<torkiano> i try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" but i can't choose the type of mouse
<torkiano> :-(
<robin_2> orangey: doesn't make a difference, it is still crashing when I try to open another file.
<richard> I've had problems with the final release of breezy, seems the bugs that have been plaguing earler beta releases are still here.
<robin_2> richard: plus new ones..
<richard> Wifi can't be enabled or disabled, on my system in administrator mode. . . 
<richard> I'm using Ubuntu now and it's pretty sweet, even thought I prefer KDE. 
<_martin> orangey: do I have to do that command you gave me to the root folder to get it working?
<robin_2> richard: I hate gnome, it is just plain ugly :)
<richard> Why did they release the final of breezy with major bugs?
<_martin> orangey: I mean the /home/server folder
<orangey> _martin, that command is a bad general idea.. but it'll help you debug permission issues
<robin_2> richard: really no idea.. 
<_martin> ok
<_martin> orangey: so how make the whole of my /home/server writeable to me on the other computer?
<richard> Ubuntu isn't ugly if you download and install desktop backgrounds, different Icon sets, and Splash screens. 
<richard> I've got a ton of these on my computer now, and it looks very nice. 
<robin_2> richard: I have used ubuntu hoary with different themes for about 5 months, I really dislike it..
<robin_2> richard: but that is my view :)
<torkiano> anyone can help me? My mouse doesn't work!! Downgrade to hoary? :-(
<orangey> _martin, well, you have to rule out permissions problems.. so make a *subdirectory* globally writeable (777; gou+wrx)
<orangey> then if that works, you'll know it's a permissions problem.
<orangey> if not, then it's another problem.
<richard> Well, to each his own, I'd use KDE if they can get it to function properly. . ..I need WiFi connectablility!!!!!
<richard> I had the newest Version of Suse 10 on my system last week and it was pretty good. Much more improved over earlier versions. . . . 
<robin_2> richard: but those wifimanager are only frontends to command like tools, if you can get it to work in ubuntu it should work in kubuntu too.
<robin_2> richard: suse is nice, too bad It isn't debian based :)
<frank23> richard: If the kde wifi tool doesn't work, you can install gnome-system-tools  and run network-admin
<woddf2> Where do I get KGpg?
<richard> I can't enable my wifi in the administrator mode. It enables for about 1 sec. then goes back into disable. . .
<woddf2> apt-get couldn't find it.
<frank23> richard: network-admin should work
<robin_2> richard: I had that too, but I just use wpa_supplicant and ifconfig wlan0 up.. that seems to work (with ndiswrapper)>.
<frank23> richard: in hoary the kde wifi config didn't work and that's what I did. I thought they fixed it but maybe not ....
<woddf2> Neither Adept nor apt-get could find KGpg. Where do I get it?
<frank23> woddf2: its in universe
<woddf2> Oh
<richard> I'll keep working on it. . . . 
<woddf2> How do I add the universe repository?
<frank23> woddf2: in adept go to manage repositories and enable universe
<richard> Good chating to you all. . . .got to run. . ..day is short and this computer came burn up the hours. 
<woddf2> I went to Manage Repositories but I didn't find the universe repository.
<woddf2> Oh, I see it now.
<robin_2> woddf2: look again :)
<cave> how do i download mp3 playback support for amarok?
<cave> i got mpeglib but that didnt do it
<frank23> cave: gstreamer0.8-mad is supposed to add mp3 support
<cave> cant find that one in the repositories
<frank23> cave: either in universe or multiverse
<robin_2> cave: in universe
<woddf2> It worked!
<woddf2> Thanks
<elementarmy> how do i get mp3 playback on amaroK?
<robin_2> gstreamer0.8-mad is supposed to add mp3 support
<robin_2> elementarmy: you can find it in the universe repositories..
<elementarmy> wheres that?
<robin_2> elementarmy: enable them in your package manager.
<elementarmy> cool thanks
<frank23> if  gstreamer0.8-mad doesn't work, amarok-xine definitly works
<cave> meh.. cant find either.. ive enabled all universe an dmultiverse repositories
<robin_2> cave you have updated them ?
<robin_2> cave apt-get update
<cave> oh! stupid me :P
<cave> sorry guys... i'm new to linux -.-
<elementarmy> i cant find ether of them
<robin_2> elementarmy: ask cave :)
<cave> elementarmy: on the oolbar, click on adept >> fetch updates
<elementarmy> already did that
<cave> oh
<cave> then i dunno :X
<cave> did you do hat after enabling the sources?
<elementarmy> yes
<cave> *that
<robin_2> robin@kubuntu:/mnt$ apt-cache search gstreamer | grep mad
<robin_2> gstreamer0.8-mad - MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin for GStreamer
<robin_2> robin@kubuntu:/mnt$ apt-cache search amarok-xine
<robin_2> amarok-gstreamer - GStreamer engine for the amaroK audio player
<robin_2> amarok-xine - xine engine for the amaroK audio player
<robin_2> they are there really
<robin_2> and sorry for the paste..
<elementarmy> also how could i login as su
<robin_2> sudo su
<elementarmy> can i change the password?
<robin_2> !root
<ubotu> well, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<robin_2> !sudo
<ubotu> I guess sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<robin_2> take a look there.
<elementarmy> cool iam root :-)
<cave> yay xine worked
<troth> can someone give me link for a good dowloading and installing tutorial because i am just not understanding this
<frank23> cave: in amarok you mean? did gstreamer0.8-mad not work?
<tenco> hi! ive updated now my second box to breezy. now kdm doesnt work anymore!
<frank23> !tell troth about repos
<tenco> is this a known problem? how can i fix it?
<cave> nope... but maybe i just didnt set it up properly... 
<robin_2> troth: what do you want to install ?
<cave> is there a reason to choose gstreamer over xine anyways?
<tenco> on the first system i updated kdm worked but X was slow like hell until i rebooted the box two times
<troth> i want to get a bit torrent program going so i can slowly phase windows out more and more
<frank23> cave: no, I never use gstreamer at all
<ph8> hey guys, got a couple of quick newbie questions apologies in advance:
<frank23> troth: you can install ktorrent easily. azureus is a bit harder but not too much
<ph8> I'm trying to find out how much free disk space i had - though the command was 'quota' - obviously not?
<ph8> 2. I want to stop something in init.d starting, i heard there's a binary for this?
<frank23> ph8: df
<ph8> ty
<troth> i tried apt-get of bit tornado and regular old bit torrent, but i dont know where they went or how to apply them
<robin_2> troth: there are some bittorrent clients in the repositories.. which pacakge manager do you use?
<troth> bit tornado
<robin_2> troth: try ktorrent
<troth> k
<robin_2> it will be placed in the internet category in the k-start menu
<robin_2> troth: you know how to download with adept or apt or synaptic ?
<frank23> !bum
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<frank23> ph8: you can use bum for the init.d scripts
<troth> i have kynaptic, but yes ive learned the commands for installing but i dont really know what happens after that
<robin_2> troth: synaptic works better IMHO.. anyway normally the new program shows up in the menu.. or you have to search for it :
<troth> ok ktorrent does not show, should i look for synaptic?
<cave> hey does rhythmbox run in kde?
<robin_2> troth what if you type in konsole : ktorrent
<troth> bash: ktorrent: command not found
<pussfeller> i added some custom keyboard mappings to xkb and when I upgraded, now xceyboard-config is messed up and i have no virtual term
<robin_2> troth: hmm, than you havent' installed it (correctly).. well type in konsole: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<robin_2> and after that use synaptic.
<pussfeller> gnome wont even boot at all
<robin_2> to install ktorrent
<troth> k
<pussfeller> why would you wanna run rthymbox...
<pussfeller> but yeah it will if you install it
<troth> no results for ktorrent in synaptic either
<apokryphos> troth: enable the universe repository
<troth> k
<Originoo> packages.ubuntu.com
<Originoo> universe
<apokryphos> not sure if it's on hoary, though
<robin_2> troth: ah, you have't enabed universe
<robin_2> !universe
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<robin_2> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said sources was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<troth> how do i enable pls
<robin_2> ok open synaptic
<apokryphos> troth: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the line with "universe"
<apokryphos> *lines
<robin_2> go to settings
<robin_2> click repositories
<robin_2> and select the entries who have the universe section..
<robin_2> or manually edit the files as apokryphos said.
<troth> there is no repositories in the settings tab
<apokryphos> troth: if you're using synaptic, use the link above -- it explains it for you
<troth> k
<troth> ok so i am basically opening all the repository sies that are available?
<apokryphos> not all; you just wanna enable Universe
<troth> k the link seems different than the version i have
<tenco> why does the nvidia module for X lack TNT2 support in breezy?
<troth> You are adding the "universe" component.
<troth>  Packages in this component are not supported. Are you sure?
<apokryphos> troth: then just edit the file as I suggested
<troth> when i add a shaded link in the repositories list it gives this warning: k
<troth> k ill try the edit
<apokryphos> troth: alt+f2 -> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<troth> Command 'kwrite/etc/sources.list' not found.
<[square] > how to use katapult?
<troth> the edit command errored out too
<apokryphos> troth: put in exactly what I said :)
<apokryphos> !tell [square]  about katapult
<insanekane> [square] : use Alt+Space, or Ctrl+space to activate it ... then start typing something (e.g. type Kopete)
<troth> you're right i must have typed wrong
<troth> k got it open
<troth> says this http://pastebin.ca/25610
<troth> so i want to delete the 2 links that end with universe correct?
<woddf2> Haldo
<woddf2> How do I configure a Sound Blaster 16?
<apokryphos> troth: you're on hoary?
<troth> yes
<apokryphos> troth: you won't be able to get ktorrent anyway
<apokryphos> it's only in Breezy
<troth> lol ok
<apokryphos> troth: but it's good to enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<apokryphos> troth: remove the "#" from the repositories that have Universe
<apokryphos> troth: and add "multiverse" to all the lines that have universe, too
<orangey> where do I report kubuntu bugs??
<apokryphos> bugzilla
<orangey> THE bugzilla?
<apokryphos> bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<orangey> thanks
<woddf2> How do I configure a Sound Blaster 16?
<troth> k just the 2 in the middle correct?
<apokryphos> troth: yup
<troth> k
<woddf2> No one is paying attention.
<troth> k now reads as follows http://pastebin.ca/25611
<Originoo> woddf2: kmix
<woddf2> What should I do in kmix?
<apokryphos> troth: why did you add multiuniverse?
<troth> <apokryphos> troth: and add "multiverse" to all the lines that have universe, too
<apokryphos> troth: I said add "multiverse"; so for example the first line in that part would read:  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe multiverse
<troth> oh sorry
<troth> read wrong
<woddf2> I still don't know what to do in KMix.
<apokryphos> even though in physics the postulated multiverse encompasses the universe :P
<Originoo> woddf2: smoething u want to do to configure your card
<troth> k they read multiverse
<apokryphos> troth: save it and close kwrite; then in terminal: sudo apt-get update
<woddf2> There's just the menu bar followed by "Current mixer: [blank, unclickable combination box] "
<woddf2> .
<Originoo> woddf2: your question was just how to configure....
<woddf2> It didn't detect it when I installed it.
<troth> k done
<raingrove> how do i do a screencapture under kubuntu
<woddf2> raingrove: ksnapshot
<woddf2> raingrove: It's under Graphics -> Screen Capture Program (KSnapshot).
<troth> so how do i get a torrent program going?
<apokryphos> troth: do you have a good internet connection?
<troth> yes t2
<apokryphos> I'd suggest you upgrade to breezy then -- it's the latest stable version of Ubuntu
<Phobos> Where are the config files for katapult?
<raingrove> woddf2,  Thanks
<troth> apokryphos: is there an apt-get command or anything easy like that?
<apokryphos> yup; here's a guide:
<apokryphos> !breezyupgrade
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, breezyupgrade is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<troth> perfect thx
<apokryphos> troth: you'll want to use the Apt-Get method, ideally
<troth> k, learining the shell eficiently is mainly why im switching
<woddf2> How do I install a Sound Blaster 16 sound card?
<troth> install w/o verification?
<woddf2> ...or configure
<woddf2> ?
<apokryphos> woddf2: you might have more luck with non-kde-related questions in #ubuntu
<daveg67> heres a tricky question?!?!  My wireless pcmcia wireless card works fine only after I unplug it and then plug it in again.
<daveg67> It also worked fine without the unplug replugin dance under ubuntu, but when I switched to kubuntu it needs to be popped out and then back in again.
<troth>  Kbps! w00t
<troth> 113
<daveg67> it was doing the same thing under 5.04 as it is still doing it under 5.10
<daveg67> anybody else have a similar problem?
<_victor> ola
<daveg67> hi
<whig> hello
<Firetech> How can you inactivate the spelling checker in konqueror (forms)
<Firetech> ?
<whig> just upgraded my laptop from kubuntu 5.04 to 5.10, sound stopped working...
<whig> is there a known issue?
<whig> no apparent errors in logs, as far as diagnostics look, sound should be up, just no sound
<cave> meh... i put a shortcut to the trashcan on the desktop but it only shows the " full" icon even when its mepty
<slow-motion> hallo
<craft4> hi
<kkathman> Good day all :)
<mifritscher_> hi
<kihaji> sudo is not working for me at all
<hussam> should I install krita 1.4.2 from http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-142.php or is krita 1.4.1 that shipped with breezy enough?
<kkathman> sudo doesnt work??
<kkathman> never heart of that
<kkathman> heard
<kihaji> I guess my user wasn't added to the sudoers file on install.
<kihaji> it's fixed now.
<Latem> does apt-get resolve dependancies? for example, if X requires Y, does "apt-get install X" also install Y if I dont have Y?
<hussam> Latem: yes it will do that
<Latem> ok tahnks
<kkathman> Latem:  No, typically you do an apt-get install, and then it will tell you what things might be missing.
<kkathman> sorry hussam, thats not been my experience
<Latem> i didt get that?
<Latem> cant u elaborate
<Latem> like if I do apt-get install X, it will comlaint cant do it due to failed Y dependacy?
<kkathman> apt-get will get the package that you ask, however, if, for instance a library is required that hasnt been installed, it doesnt guarantee it
<kkathman> Adept is better at that tho
<Latem> oh so Adept can hadle it though?
<kkathman> but it wont hurt anything
<kkathman> you'll just get an error to get a particular package
<kkathman> But, in many cases, you might get everything
<hussam> kkathman, Latem: apt-get will resolve dependencies. for example apt-get install X will ask if you want to install x and y
<Latem> that would be nicer
<Latem> like urpmi does that exact thing
<Latem> so i was wandering
<hussam> should I stick to krita 1.4.1 that shipped with breezy or do I upgrade to 1.4.2 from http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-142.php ?
<jrattner1> Why does my i686 kernel crash whenever i modprobe ndiswrapper
<kkathman> hussam: I would steer you to the man apt-get and let you read that.
<Latem> it says it resolves dependancies
<Latem> in the man page
<hussam> kkathman: well I'm just talking from experience. I've been pretty happy with apt-get
<Latem> "All packages required by the package(s) specified for installation will also be retrieved and installed. '
<Latem> under install argument
<hussam> Latem: a simple apt-get check will tell you if there are broke packages.
<Latem> ok i see\should have looked for a man page on the net 1st
<Latem> =[
<poimen> were is located make in kubuntu?
<poimen> tring to install vmware
<raingrove> poimen, make is not included in basic installation
<raingrove> install this package -> build-essential
<poimen> ok
<poimen> thankx
<poimen> installing them
<hussam> poimen: you'll need the linux-headers for your kernel as well for vmware if I recall correctly.
<poimen> I am using breezy
<poimen> whta should I use
<poimen> ?
<raingrove> linux-headers-2.6.12.9-386
<kkathman> hussam:  I use apt-get exclusively and its usually quite reliable, and it does its best to get everything but there are somethings it has no control over :)
<raingrove> linux-headers-386
<kkathman> I'd rather use apt-get than any automated package manager, personally :)
<sproingie> aptitude for me
<sproingie> better dependency handling
<hussam> kkathman: can you help with something? I wanna know if I should upgrade from krita 1.4.1 that shipped with breezy to krita 1.4.2
<poimen> ok someone has vmware here working on kubuntu breezy?
<poimen> because I get also a error abou gcc
<raingrove> what exactly is the error
<hussam> poimen: apt-get install g++-3.4 gcc-3.4 ( breezy kernel was compiled with gcc-3.4 )
<poimen> Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use
<poimen> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2". This configuration is not supported and VMware
<poimen> Workstation cannot work in such configuration. Please either recompile your
<poimen> kernel with "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2", or restart /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<poimen> with CC environment variable pointing to the "gcc" version "3.4.5".
<poimen> that is the exact error
<poimen> :(
<hussam> poimen: do this: sudo apt-get install g++-3.4 gcc-3.4 ( breezy kernel was compiled with gcc-3.4 )
<hussam> then export CC=gcc-3.4
<poimen> ok installing packages now
<hussam> what was the pref I add to make apt-get use proxy? anybody knows?
<poimen> same error :(
<hussam> did you export CC=gcc-3.4
<poimen> yeah
<poimen> :(
<hussam> in the same konsole window?
<poimen> yeah
<huaning> I have trouble with NXclient
<Phantom^^> hi guys what programs can i use for dvd playback other than kaffeine i'm getting real jerky playback in kaffeine so i was wondering if there were any others that i could use?
<poimen> Phantom^^ you drive has dma enabled?
<YHCIR`> does anyone know where i can get the kubuntu bacground image, as in this screenshot: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=470&slide=4&title=kubuntu+5.10+official+screenshots
<poimen> now It worked
<poimen> :)
<poimen> I had to oto the export thing in the sam efolde of the vmware install lol
<poimen> I did cd before 
<Riddell> YHCIR`: it's on the default breezy install
<YHCIR`> i dont have kubuntu or ubuntu, i use mandriva
<YHCIR`> i just liked the background :)
<WMCoolmon> hey, i'm having a problem burning a DVD iso with k3b; it says ":-[ SET STREAMING failed with SK=5h/ASC=26h/ACQ=00h] : Input/output error"
<toxix> hello
<toxix> how can i install any software in kubuntu?
<toxix> in ubuntu i use synaptic
<WMCoolmon> try kynaptic
<olwin_> kynaptic in hoary , adept in breezy
<Originoo> u can also use synaptic too
<toxix> adept fits me 
<toxix> thx
<WMCoolmon> hmm, how does one go about upgrading to breezy?
<toxix> how can i install ati radeon drivers?Is all the same in ubuntu and kubuntu??
<frank23> toxix: ubuntu has gnome and kubuntu kde
<frank23> !tell toxix about ati
<toxix> i know
<frank23> !tell WMCoolmon about upgrade2breezy
<toxix> how can i make kubuntu to use better display refresh rate?
<toxix> there is no such option in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frank23> toxix: can you change it in system settings?
<toxix> i can use max 85 hz
<kina> hallo
<toxix> i know my monitor supports 99
<WMCoolmon> thanks frank23 
<frank23> toxix: well you can change the Horizfreq and vertrefresh in xorg.conf 
<frank23> toxix: if you you know your monitors specs.
<toxix> frank23 i know, but i cant find needen lines in xorg.conf
<kina> hallo
<Originoo> toxix: which resolution?
<toxix> 1024x768
<laser_tk> I lost in konqueror that bar, where's Location, Edit..etc. are. What I can do?
<frank23> toxix: you're right... I don't have those lines anymore either
<frank23> toxix: I find 85Hz is plenty though
<toxix> i know
<toxix> but 99Hz i better
<toxix> anyway ill find it out later
<Originoo> toxix: which monitor do you use?
<toxix> compaq v710
<bhna> nabend
* toxix does ctrl+alt+del
<toxix> be back in a sec
<craft4> i tried to install the nvidia drivers and get this error msg http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/82 - can someone help me ?
<frank23> craft4: do you have an ati card or nvidia?
<frank23> craft4: because the error is a conflict between fglrx drivers and nvidia drivers I think
<craft4> nvidia geforce fx go
<frank23> craft4: did you install the fglrx drivers before?  anyways try to uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx if you have it
<frank23> and what are the 158 packages not upgraded?
<craft4> dont know about the 158 not upgraded packages, but i uninstalled the xorg-driver now
<frank23> craft4: try to install nvidia now then
<craft4> the nvidia driver installation works now -  thx :-)
<libben> im trying to understand why gimp and adept are not showing themselves in the menu... and why i dont have some programs installed that should be installed with breezy.
<frank23> craft4: you had the ati drivers installed ;-)
<craft4> <-- linux newbie   ;-p
<Firetech> is there no way of disabling the kde spell checker, I get disturbed b the red text :/
<Firetech> found it
<`Nomad> Hi..  My logs are full of this message:  [4320786.415000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<Mighty96> How can I check my motherboars temperatures? It's chip's cooler keeps annoying sound so I'll check how much it's temperature grows if slow it from BIOS or just take it off
<`Nomad> a bug?
<parzol> hello
<`Nomad> hi
<parzol> anybody from poland??
<`Nomad> Nobody here but us chicken. :)
<cave> craft4: you got hardware acceleration working?
<craft4> uhm, dont know? how can i check ? 
<cave> oh.. i tought i read you did
<ubuntu> test
<Riddell> ubuntu: working :)
<Arthus> thx :)
<cave> uuh you can test by trying to play Tuxracer or something :P
<cave> if it runs smoothly then you got it
<fatejudger> does anyone know that mac osx screensaver clone?
<_mrmarcel> hallo
<_mrmarcel> hrt mich wer
<Arthus> damn it breezy really rocks
<`Nomad> Arthus: Yup!! :)
<craft4> cave: i am still stuck - i got a tutorial howto setup but i am not able to edit the xorg.conf (the tutorial say to remove load "dri" from the section "Module"
<`Nomad> fatejudger: Which one?  http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&hs=0as&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&q=mac+os+x+screensaver+clone&spell=1
<cave> where did you find the tut?
<fatejudger> `Nomad: I tried googling it
<fatejudger> `Nomad: I couldn't find it
<craft4> it is a german forum: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/1611/HOWTO-nVidia-Treiber--Systemoptimierung.html
<cave> oh.. well that doesnt help me then :3
<fatejudger> `Nomad: it's called Flurry, I had it in Hoary, but it was erased when I formatted and installed Breezy
<fatejudger> `Nomad: I forget which package it was
<fatejudger> `Nomad: wait, this is a Windows screensaver
<craft4> cave: you said tuxrace - where can i get this ?
<_P_> hi 
<fatejudger> craft4: adept
<craft4> ist this a package or something else?
<fatejudger> craft4: yes, it's a package
<fatejudger> craft4: search for tux racer
<cave> just ype tuxracer on the quickfilter
<cave> its supposed to be a really fun racer
<_P_> hi 
<fatejudger> frozen bubble is more fun
<_P_> someone using openoffice2 on amd64 ?
<fatejudger> no
<cave> i wouldn't know, because i couldnt get it to work on my hardware yet ^^
<fatejudger> openoffice2 doesn't work on amd64s?
<_P_> fatejudger:  no, after the nex upgrade
<_P_> *next
<_P_> *sorry , last
<fatejudger> Breezy?
<_P_> yes
<fatejudger> I don't think they use a very new version of OO2
<craft4> i use synapsis and can't finde tux racer nor frozen bubble, guess i do something wrong
<fatejudger> synaptic?
<craft4> yes synaptic
<fatejudger> do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<cave> its in universe/games
<fatejudger> I don't understand why Kubuntu doesn't have the OO2 RC2
<fatejudger> it's been out for awhile
<`Nomad> Does Amarok play streams from the net?
<craft4> hmmm ...  universe / multiverse ? how can i enable that ?
<craft4> and where ?
<`Nomad> fatejudger: i found that this version crashed too often on me, I installed version 1 again
<fatejudger> repositories
<fatejudger> it's under some menu
<fatejudger> `Nomad: version 1?
<fatejudger> `Nomad: that's increadibly dated
<poimen> someone here using vmware on kubuntu?
<fatejudger> why would anyone want vmware?
<poimen> because I work for a company tha use windows apps to prepare financial analisis to clients
<poimen> and I I dont use windows on vmware I will use it in a partition
<poimen> what I dont want to to fo
<poimen> do*
<poimen> to do*
<xiglet> what repositories should I use to get mplayer with win32 codecs? (breezy)
<raingrove> poimon / why not try whether it works on wine?
<craft4> fatejudger: thank i found it and installed the racer, i will test it now, when i find the installation path  :-p
<fatejudger> craft4: it goes in the KDE menu
<slow-motion> n8
<craft4> wasn't in the KDE menu, but i found it and i have about 1 - 2 fps 
<xtacocorex> quick question, i'm running hoary and kopete is slow when you click on a person's name to im them any reason why or is it just that way on this distro?
<poimen> someone here using vmware on kubuntu?!!!
<antgel> i'm trying to browse an nfs share in konqueror. i'm typing nfs://neil/home. i get auth failed, neil auth not supported. i can mount the nfs share fine with the mount command.
<antgel> poimen: ask a better question
<poimen> ok I get thi error when i lunch vmware and I have done that step like 5 times
<poimen> vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<poimen> for this system. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command:
<poimen> /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl.
<poimen> and I have done that like 5 times and it continues to show me that output
<chavo> poimen, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65638
<chavo> the relevant part is 6.
<poimen> ok thankx
<poimen> :)
<antgel> let's start with something easier. is konqueror nfs: browsing even supported?
<chavo> antgel, not sure about that
<poimen> chavo you are from heaven thankx alot vmware opened fast as hell!
<antgel> this is a joke. i can see a million settings to do with fucking samba and nothing for nfs
<chavo> poimen, don't tell everyone my secret :)
<poimen> lol
<antgel> for those of you who care, it is apparently supported using something called lisa
<poimen> chavo you speek snpanish?
<chavo> un pocito
<poimen> ohh I see
<poimen> by your nick I thouhg you were from mexico
<chavo> antgel, lisa is in the repos
<xtacocorex> antgel, i had to use lisa when i ran FC4, but was never successful at getting that or samba to work
<libben> 5.10rc was release candidate?
<xtacocorex> and somehow i screwed up my samba config because now i can't connect to my wife's computer
<chavo> poimen, no it's a nickname that kind of stuck. but I got it from a bunch of friends who are from Mexico
<jrattner1> Is there an automatic update "watcher" similar to the one in gnome for KDE
<antgel> the face that lisa has to be installed on the server sucks so hard it's incredible
<antgel> i had a girlfriend called lisa once...
<antgel> about whom i could _not_ say the same
<antgel> jrattner1: i'd like to know that as well. i understood that adept has it, but i couldn't find it. didn't look too hard though
<poimen> I see
#kubuntu 2005-10-21
<_sam> i almost think i like this KDE better than gnome...
<bobbyd> how do I update hoary to breezy just over the net?
<chavo> _sam, give it a little more time and you'll learn to love it
<chavo> !upgradetobreezy
<ubotu> chavo: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<chavo> bobbyd, yes it's very easy
<_sam> bobbyd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade here is something
<_sam> but!
<_sam> When I did my dist-upgrade xchat and gaim stopped working.
<libben> http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=575.0
<chavo> basically change all instances of hoary to breezy in your sources.list
<_sam> I just have a problem with the KDE name and the fact that all apps start with K.
<chavo> I downloaded the iso though, because I want to use it for other computers
<chavo> _sam, nothing a little therapy won't fix
<chavo> did you take your happy piulls today?
<bobbyd> _sam, thanks
<_sam> I guess I'll learn to live with it.
<_sam> Why doesn't Konversation(ugh) have any server lists included with it?
<_sam> Kde has its own sudo? kdesu?
<Chousuke> I always think of japanese when I see kdesu :P
<phoenixbyrd> can I ask a rather dumb question that'll prolly get me flamed ...
<Chousuke> try.
<Chousuke> :P
<phoenixbyrd> the linux kernel is the actual OS, right?
<chavo> phoenixbyrd, let me spark up my flamethrower
<Chousuke> phoenixbyrd: It depends on interpretation
<phoenixbyrd> I mean.... every distro uses the same linux kernel... so, what's the actual differences between each distro beside's what's bundled with the kernel?
<Chousuke> phoenixbyrd: The actual kernel alone is pretty useless without any userspace utilities :/
<Chousuke> phoenixbyrd: exactly what's bundled with the kernel :P
<Chousuke> that makes a HUGE difference.
<phoenixbyrd> right, but ther kernel IS the OS, even without the apps... right? or am I just not getting it. What exactley make's up the linux OS
<Chousuke> Well, Linux is the kernel
<Chousuke> and a "Linux OS" is a misnomer, according to some
<phoenixbyrd> cuz I just got into a fucking argument over how I'm stupid for using kubuntu and not slackware just cuz kubuntu is more user friendly so I told him he's a fucking idiot cuz we're using the same OS, the LINUX Kernel
<Chousuke> I think an OS is a kernel and some userspace tools.
<Chousuke> at the very least.
<crimsun> there's little point in being pedantic
<chavo> phoenixbyrd, some linux people are like that.
<phoenixbyrd> idk... I just don't understand these stupid distro wars between the more hardcore linux user's.... it's the same fucking OS to me
<xtacocorex> i think that linux is linux and no matter what, there is still a learning curve to it
<Chousuke> phoenixbyrd: Kubuntu and slackware can be considered different OSes built on the same core. :)
<chavo> it is the same, what people fail to see is that Linux is about choice
<crimsun> we should move beyond the trifling issues of what to call it "properly" and resume creating the infrastructure that allows freedom of choice. That is, after all, what Ubuntu - and thus Kubuntu - is all about.
<chavo> and freedom, it is not about being leet
<Chousuke> phoenixbyrd: slack and kubuntu work differently enough, wouldn't you agree?
<phoenixbyrd> I chose kubuntu because of how easy it is... it's my main desktop/gamming os now and I need my wife and kids... and idk anything about slack. couldn't get it installed so I gave up on it
<phoenixbyrd> bleh, need sumthing easy for my wife n kids
<Chousuke> Then Kubuntu is good for tou :)
<Chousuke> you*
<Chousuke> slack is different, and it will work for others.
<phoenixbyrd> this guy is just being a fucking lil faggot
<Chousuke> No use calling him names.
<chavo> phoenixbyrd, I've been using linux since '99 and have used just about all of the major distros. I'm tired of doing all that crap by hand.
<Riddell> phoenixbyrd: don't use homophobic language in here
<Chousuke> Even though someone's being stupid, it's good to stay polite.
<chavo> phoenixbyrd, dont stoop to his level. relax and enjoy your new system
<Chousuke> Or well, "polite"
<chavo> there is something eating him up inside that makes him act that way, and it's punishment enough
<Chousuke> I never call people names unless I really know they deserve it, but there are other ways to burn with words. :)
<phoenixbyrd> he's just jealous I can use KDE and he can't.... he's only got 32MB ram :P
<Chousuke> Hehe :D
* Riddell high fives geiseri 
* geiseri reads the topic and assumes the fact his media kio is a known issue :)
<geiseri> hiya Riddell 
<xtacocorex> who still owns a computer with 32Mb ram?
<Chousuke> Well, Slack's probably good for him then.
<chavo> One thing I don't understand is how people can use derogatory remarks against something that is provided to you for no charge
* geiseri just started checking out kubuntu updates
<Riddell> geiseri: yeah, I'm waiting on review before uploading the update
<geiseri> Riddell: cool
<Riddell> and everyone is sleeping this weekend
<geiseri> Riddell: i wont update our lab until next friday so thats cool
<chavo> man my video card has 128M of ram
* geiseri has a pismo powerbook
<libben> Riddell: http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=575.msg2502#msg2502
<Riddell> geiseri: what's one of them?
<Chousuke> pismo? :P
<libben> im trying to get some understanding in this.
<geiseri> Riddell: my media kio issues?
<geiseri> Riddell: it seems that nothing will show up in the media directory
<geiseri> on login though it will mount one of my usb drives though
* geiseri is not sure if its the upgrade though or the 2.6.12 kernel on his powerbook
<Riddell> geiseri: I was meaning what's a pismo powerbook
<geiseri> Riddell: ah, its the second generation G3 powerbook
<Riddell> libben: menu being k-menu?
<geiseri> Riddell: 400Mhz, 378Mb ram, rage128 card
<Chousuke> heh
<Riddell> geiseri: oh aye, think I saw you with that at some conference
<Chousuke> I have a G4 powerbook. Dunno which G
<geiseri> Riddell: yeah i have had it since fall 2000
<Chousuke> 1.33MHz and 1.25Gb of ram. :)
<Riddell> geiseri: well I can give you the fix if you want to compile it but compiling kdebase on that thing might take some time
<geiseri> Riddell: yeah, i can wait for the update
<libben> Riddell: if u mean the big K in the left bottom then yes =) the K menu 
<Riddell> libben: do you have adept installed?  can you run it from the command line?
* geiseri checks if sounds still works on his powerbook
<libben> i installed adept after i upgraded to final breezy, and yes i can run it. 
<libben> but i should run it with kdesu?
<Riddell> libben: try running kbuildsycoca and see if it then appears in k-menu->system
<xtacocorex> is there anyway i can get kopete to run faster in hoary?
<libben> kbuildsycoca is that something i should install?
<Riddell> libben: it comes with KDE, run it on the command line
<libben> yes, just noticed it, i did it with sudo
<libben> alot of warnings
<libben> just ignoring the warnings?
<Riddell> don't run it with sudo
<Riddell> ignore the warnings
<libben> well i was needed to run it with sudo
<libben> otherwise i would get some errors 
<libben> Riddell: http://libben.pastebin.com/394846
<libben> after line 9, its with sudo... 
<Riddell> kbuildsycoca: ERROR creating database '/var/tmp/kdecache-libben/ksycoca'!
<Riddell> kbuildsycoca: Wrong permissions on directory? Disk full?
<Riddell> that'll be your error then, wrong permissions
<libben> and why is this ?
<Riddell> libben: ls -l /var/tmp/kdecache-libben/ksycoca
<libben> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 870930 2005-10-16 00:29 /var/tmp/kdecache-libben/ksycoca
<libben> so what do i do? change so its libben libben instead of root?
<Riddell> libben: sudo chown libben.libeen -R /var/tmp/kdecache-libben/
<libben> u mean libben.libben in there =) and not libeen
<_P_> hi riddel
<_P_> hi Riddell
<Riddell> libben: whatever your username and group is
<libben> how do i know that
<Riddell> group will be same as username
<EnorMOZ> does kftpgrabber work for kubuntu-breezy ??
<Riddell> username is libben
<_P_> someone using openoffice2 on amd64 ?
<Riddell> hi _P_ 
<_P_> it daesnt work :(
<Riddell> _P_: there's no openoffice.org2-kde package if that's your question
<libben> Riddell: so thats all? now it should all be updated?
<Riddell> libben: run kbuildsycoca again
<Riddell> without sudo
<libben> allready done that =) so much i could figure out =)
<Riddell> don't ever run KDE programs with sudo, it will break things in random ways
<_P_> the problem is not oo2-kde but just all oo2 
<_P_> it daesnt start 
<libben> kdesu is good though?
<Riddell> yes
<libben> hmm
<fatejudger> adept keeps freezing when I try and uninstall two or more packages at a time
<fatejudger> can I fix this somehow?
<fatejudger> like, a workaround
<EnorMOZ> Does anyone have kftpgrabber working with breezy ??
<jrattner1> i dont see anything in adept
<libben> shouldent katapult be seen in Kmenu?
<Riddell> libben: no, it doesn't have a menu entry
<Riddell> libben: you might have something else assigned to the alt+space shortcut
<libben> i have terminal assigned to winkey and space
<libben> how can i check the shortcuts?
<libben> can i turn of KDE Write Daemon?
<libben> its just one pc in my home
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> look in system settings for shortcuts
<foodcoman> Greetingz!
<troth> i installed breezy as recommended in here with the instructions from wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade, but now the desktop will not load at all and i cannot run a live cd from my dvd drive pls help
<samu2> does kubuntu come with xchat?
<chavo> samu2, no use konvesation or apt-get install xhat
<samu2> I have to re-install my system and am trying to figure if it would be less painful to go with kubuntu or ubuntu.
<samu2> At least it seems like #ubuntu is more active :)
<foodcoman> samu2: Ubuntu is the base.  KDE is the elected choice of the desktop.
<samu2> I know that.
<foodcoman> So are do you like Gnome or KDE?
<samu2> Haven't made up my mind yet.
<foodcoman> Ah, then run both.
<Tm_T> samu2: KDE <3<3
<foodcoman> You can install Ubuntu and add KDE or visa versa.
<Tm_T> no, forget gnome, gnome is just a good looking whore
<samu2> But when you install both, you get like two calculators and two text editors and your menus get all cluttered up.
<Tm_T> err, less good looking
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<foodcoman> Tm_T: has got my back!   =)
<samu2> So why do you prefer KDE to gnome?
<foodcoman> Or run 2 machines for awhile till you find what you like.
<samu2> foodcoman i actually have a second machine here. but i run XP on it so i can use my TV card and itunes.
<Tm_T> KDE <3<3<3
<troth> pls help
<samu2> it is also my ubuntu test machine so it has gnome, KDE and xfce on it.
<foodcoman> I am booting between XP Pro and Kubuntu.... Until I get my Hauppauge pvr-350 working with Myth or something.
<foodcoman> Troth:  Ask and maybe someone knows.
<troth> i installed breezy as recommended in here with the instructions from wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade, but now the desktop will not load at all and i cannot run a live cd from my dvd drive pls help
<foodcoman> did you upgrade?
<troth> yes i followed all the instructions
<cpalma> could someone help me out with this: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/394895
<foodcoman> I had trouble win it added one of the 2.6.12-9 kernel and headers when I upgraded.
<foodcoman> I choose the 12-8 that was still there in grub and got back in.
<foodcoman> I descided to do a fresh install and check out LVM... So I dont have a fix for you.
<foodcoman> I would hang just before X started correct?
<sorush20> anyone here using karamba
<troth> it will ask my user and pass and kick me right to the shell, no gui would load or anything
<foodcoman> cpalma: just means you dont have the key that auths the repo.
<cpalma> how do i import it?
<foodcoman> check out www.ubuntuguide.org on the adding repos sections.  talks about gpg keys.
<cpalma> okay thanks
<`Nomad> !prodvd
<ubotu> `Nomad: No idea
<`Nomad> !cdrecord
<ubotu> `Nomad: Do they come in packets of five?
<foodcoman> cpalma: That info is probably still for hoary, so use it as example.
<`Nomad> argh!  Can anyone tell me what cdrecord-ProDVD is and why it,s not bundled in?  Do we have to buy it for xcdroast to work with DVDs?
<cpalma> yea but it will do ;)
<foodcoman> `Nomad: If you search www.ubuntuforums.org there is a DVD FAQ i thought I read a couple months ago.
<foodcoman> `Nomad: search on DVD backup or some things like that you should get a good hit.
<`Nomad> thansk
<troth> so basically i should go back to windows, format and start all over?
<foodcoman> I suck, but stearing to info is worth 2 cents eh?
<_P_> there is someone with an amd64?
<foodcoman> troth:  Depends on how much time you want to spend trying to fix the old.
<SbCl3> i'm on a live CD, what is the password for root?
<foodcoman> I looked at is as opportunity to dump all my mistakes!    =D
<troth> im a newb, so complicated wont work for me...
<foodcoman> SbCl3: your password.  Kubuntu uses a sudo root.
<SbCl3> i wasn't given a password on this live cd
<foodcoman> troth:  Same here!
<foodcoman> SbCl3: did it ask you for a user and pass when you booted?
<SbCl3> no
<foodcoman> Ok my bad.
<foodcoman> hrmmm.  I though it would have created a user for you on startup.
<foodcoman> Dont listen to me then, until I try it.
<SbCl3> i think there is no needed password; sudo didn't ask for anything o_o
<foodcoman> Prob true then.
<foodcoman> dont ask, dont tell.
<foodcoman> Must not need one.
<foodcoman> hey in a console if you do sudo -i does it give you a #
<xtacocorex> i think it's sudo -s
<xtacocorex> but i've only used it a couple of times
<foodcoman> hrmmm both worked just now.
<SbCl3> btw, i updated to breezy and kdm wouldn't start up no matter what i did, so i'm stuck on a live cd for now :/
<xtacocorex> wierd
<xtacocorex> let me try it a second
<elementarmy> how do i get mp3 playback on amarok?
<foodcoman> Upgrade with new kernel did something strange.  alot of us seems to have had that.  I reinstalled the final.
<troth> SbCl3: me too
<foodcoman> elementarmy: Sorry I use xmms for mp3
<SbCl3> really? it isn't just me?
<SbCl3> sweet
<troth> ya i guess..
<SbCl3> is there a way for me to go back to hoary?
<troth> did it just kick you to the shell?
<xtacocorex> foodcoman: i don't think it matters, from the man page, it just says that -i is to simulate login
<foodcoman> SbCl3: You should have a grub option to choose your older kernel at boot time.  should let you in.
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: what version of kubutu are you running?
<foodcoman> xtacocorex: gotcha!
<elementarmy> is xmms better than amarok?
<elementarmy> 5.10
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: i use amarok
<foodcoman> elementarmy: Couldnt say, I typically used what worked for me.  I liked shoutcast.com for streams and xmms worked awesome for that.
<SbCl3> troth: yeah, it kicked me to the shell
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: hmm, i was going to send you to the forums, but i don't know where the mp3 stuff for breezy is
<elementarmy> damn
<SbCl3> how do i choose the older kernel at boot time, and how do i get rid of breezy?
<troth> oh so familiar.... hehehe
<SbCl3> else i need to reformat, i think
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: but, once i find the one for hoary, i'll send you there and it should be pretty similar
<fatejudger> why can't I mount my network folders in Breezy?
<elementarmy> cool thanks
<fatejudger> I was able to do it just fine in Hoary
<foodcoman> SbCl3: when I upgraded I had several choices that showed the kernel version?  do you?
<fatejudger> with "sudo mount //ComputerName/folder /mountpoint/"
<fatejudger> can anyone help me out with this?
<SbCl3> foodcoman: no
<fatejudger> !samba
<ubotu> it has been said that samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<foodcoman> SbCl3: Then I dont think that will work.
<troth> foodcomman: i have the same prob and no i dont either
<SbCl3> how do i get rid of breezy?
<foodcoman> troth: I have this prob around preview or rc1.  Things changed.
<elementarmy> how can i find my windows hd
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<foodcoman> SbCl3: Can you backup your home dir and install breezy from scratch.  thats the road I took.
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: tells you exactly what codecs to install
<elementarmy> gracias
<foodcoman> BBL.
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: de nada
<fatejudger> nevermind, I fixed it
<SbCl3> is breezy still unstable?
<SbCl3> i don't want unstable after all that has happened
<Phantom^^> If anyone here is using kde 3.5 beta with breezy can i jack their sources.list file please ?
<elementarmy> xtacocorex: it says gstreamer0.8-plugins could not be found
<SbCl3> is breezy stable?
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: there should be a link on that website that says 'how to install extra repositories'
<fatejudger> SbCl3: yes, it is
<elementarmy> alrighty then :-)
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: click on that, and it'll tell you what repositories to add
<SbCl3> okay; i'll install from scratch then
<fatejudger> what is up with GStreamer?
<fatejudger> it can't play a single file
<fatejudger> it's the most crippled player ever
<humbolt> there is no opengpg support in gpgme packages!!! what's wrong? where can I find packages with compiled in support?
<elementarmy> shit now i dont have gedit
<Mez> Phantom^^, er... maybe :P
<Mez> Phantom^^, what do I get out of it
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: you're running kde right?
<elementarmy> yes
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: gedit is for gnome
<elementarmy> lol
<elementarmy> i am new
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: i'd do kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list from the command line
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: sudo won't work on the command line for kate, but does for other kde apps
<elementarmy> ok
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: do you have synaptic on your system?
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: wait, you're running breezy so you'd have adept
<Ravensky> that's nice, I right click on a Flash element in Firefox and it crashes
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: i was going to say that i thought that synaptic put repos into the source.list file, but i can't remember since it was a while since i installed it
<elementarmy> xtacocorex: do i need to edit all six lines cause i only have two
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: well, i'd just take the repos that you don't have that are listed on the website and just paste them in there and not the rest of the stuff
<elementarmy> cool
<elementarmy> i
<elementarmy> i"am updating now :-)
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: i'm glad i didn't fubar your system
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: i'm not really new to linux, but haven't really walked anyone through installing something on their sysytem
<fernando> hi...I tray to install skype in kubunto 5.10.. any help?
<troth> how do i restart the xfs service from the shell?
<elementarmy> still cant find plugins
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#xmms
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: that is the section on installing xmms
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: i haven't done that, so i don't know how it'll go
<fatejudger> has anyone gotten gstreamer to work correctly in Breezy?
<xtacocorex> crap
<SbCl3> i'm on a live cd and need to back up mysql...i can't start mysql, though. how might i go about backing it up?
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: i forgot to mention that in the sources.list file, every  instance of hoary needs to be breezy
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: damn, my bad
<elementarmy> crap i'll start over :-)
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: how's it going on your end?
<elementarmy> ok got every thing done but when it ask if i whant to continue (i sayed yes) it just aborts
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: you using the command line to install?
<elementarmy> yes
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: i'd get synaptic and use that
<elementarmy> whats synaptic
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: it's a package manager/installer
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: pretty much a font-end for apt-get
<elementarmy> how to get?
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<elementarmy> synaptic is installing now
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: awesome
<WMCoolmon> hey, i just upgraded to breezy and am having a few problems...
<elementarmy> cool synaptic is installed :-)
<WMCoolmon> 1) text in firefox isn't rendering anymore
<WMCoolmon> 2) I accidentally unplugged my Audigy 2 NX...I tried restarting arts from the control center, but that isn't working anymore
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: it should be found in system menu under kmenu
<SbCl3> WMCoolmon: "sudo artsd"?
<elementarmy> dont see it
<WMCoolmon> sudo artsd says "device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)"
<elementarmy> never mind found it
<elementarmy> now what?
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: cool, there is a search feature that allows you to search for packages, or if you go to the multimedia section under the sections tab, you can browse the different packages to install
<SbCl3> kynaptic does that too
<xtacocorex> SbCl3: that it does, but when i got into the os, it was suggested that i use synaptic
<xtacocorex> SbCl3: i'm still running hoary, so i don't have access to adept yet, at least i think i don't
<elementarmy> what do i need to install
<SillyCone> When playing with translucency settings in KDE, is there a way to assign specific translucency rules to a specific program or window?
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: i'd try that same list that was on ubuntuguide
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: otherwise, you could randomly pick stuff, which is what i did and not recommended
<elementarmy> whats akode/
<elementarmy> *.
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: if you click on the package name, it will bring up a description of it
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: i don't remember what it is off the top of my head
<xtacocorex> elementarmy: i'd get that if you don't have it, brb too, gotta go walk the dog
<SillyCone> anybody?
<elementarmy> cool thanks
<elementarmy> i got it from here ,you rock!!
<fatejudger> is it safe to use Breezy Backports?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> hi guys
<Tallia1-KubuntU> could i know a thing
<Mez> THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS BREEZY BACKPRTS ATM
<Tallia1-KubuntU> in the description of the main breezy upgrades was wrote that 
<Tallia1-KubuntU> an automount module was inserted..
<Tallia1-KubuntU> what is the name of that module? i only changed the repositories names so i have to install that manually!!
<elementarmy> got to go (drunkin happiness)?
<iface> hey guys, how to install mp3 support?
<ep> I want to go with blackdown unless Sun's java is a lot better. How do i install blackdown java, its not in my repostories?
<cpalma> iface: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<iface> thx
<Tallia1-KubuntU> ehi?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> someone can tell me the name of that module?
* puckman just fresh installed kubuntu and feels very very happy
<puckman> apart from that pesky admin bug
<Tallia1-KubuntU> ?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> pleasee!!!
<puckman> ?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> i read on a handout for the breezy that they add support for automount of media devices
<Tallia1-KubuntU> how? 
<Tallia1-KubuntU> i have to install a particular package?
<conn> hi, I'm running kubuntu breezy, but I'm having a problem with my system, but it seems to affect gtk apps. I installed firefox, and when I load a page that's sufficiently long to scroll down, firefox's scroll speed is very poor, it jerks and renders very slowly, but the same site in konqueror scrolls very smoothly and fast. Any ideas? Additionally, firefox is displaying a black mouse cursor when the system theme is the default white.
<Tallia1-KubuntU> puckman: do you know what's the name^?
<blueyed_> When I ssh into my server I (as non-root) can type umlauts. But after "su -" they get not recognized anymore. If I just do "su" (no login shell) it also works. A difference for example is that with "su -" LANG is not set. Is that the cause?
<puckman> Tallia1-KubuntU: ?
<puckman> Name of what?
<blueyed_> Tallia1-KubuntU: If you have ubuntu-dekstop or kubuntu-desktop this package should be included.
<puckman> I mean that bug where you have to delete the cache file
<puckman> otherwise the admin access to certain panels wornt work
<Tallia1-KubuntU> blueyed_: i changed only the repositories names.... so maybe it is unselected
<Tallia1-KubuntU> puckman: look above
<blueyed_> Tallia1-KubuntU: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" or select it in synaptic/adept.
<Tallia1-KubuntU> what change between synaptic and adept?
<puckman> Tallia1-KubuntU: look at what?
<blueyed_> ..what he asked for. The name of the automount package.
<Kibou> anyone know hot to show hidden folders in the sections of the navigation panel in konqueror?
<anomaly> anyone using AMD64? I have a 3000 @ 1.8, but Kubuntu is posting with /proc/cpuinfo at 1001Mhz
<Riddell> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+  cpu MHz         : 2004.615
<Tm_T> :)
<wotan> hi
<Tm_T> hmh, my inkscape was lost
<Riddell> I suspect both figures are just made up myself
<anomaly> in bios it posts right and on another hdd w/ win2kpro it posts fine as well
<Tm_T> well, installing it again
<wotan> I'm trying to use Kmail with GnuPG, but when I try to scan the backeds, Kmail says that OpenPGP is compiled without gnupgme support
<Riddell> wotan: see /topic
<wotan> Riddell: mm, thanks :)
<Tm_T> aaah!
<Tm_T> broken inkscape :(
<Riddell> Tm_T: what's up?
<Tm_T> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x08529210 ***
<Tm_T> and closes immediately
<Tm_T> or, crashes
<jrattner1> Any update for the HAL problem yet?
<ep> The multiverse repostories Ilisted in soure.list after the install from CD are unusable.  When I  uncomment the appropiate  ones and run update I get a bunch of failed to fetch errors.  The i get a bunch of stat errors using apt-search and other tools.
<ep> I can comment out the mulitverse lines and all is good. But this leaves me unable to acquire certain packages. i.e. mplayer or blackdown java.  What to do?
<sampan> i'm getting an error when i plug in a flash drive in a fresh install of kubuntu breezy.  konq comes up with a tab saying media (sda) does not exist
<ep> Whats the problem with these repositores?  I can't use them,  Default CD install. --> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/394977
<ep> Should I try removing the 'us'?
<ep> I guy I think i figured it out -- Just scraped those two lines alltogether and  replaced them with  lines identical to the universe and add multiverse to them.
<ep> I don't understand why those to repositores were given in the first place.
<Tm_T> ep: because
<Tm_T> ep: afaik universe and multiverse etc are kept by community
<Tallia1-KubuntU> hi guys
<Tallia1-KubuntU> have you got any idea of how KMILO works?
<Tm_T> what's that
<felly> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x080dde78 ***
<felly> after running evolution and going into preferences
<felly> any ideas?
<Tm_T> felly: hah! *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x08529210 ***
<Tm_T> said my inkscape
<felly> Tm_T : what do you mean?
<brymck> can anyone offer help to a kubuntu newb?
<Tm_T> felly: I mean there's more similar errors with gtk software
<Tm_T> brymck: ok, what's up
<brymck> only display size is 640x480
<Tm_T> felly: use Kontact
<felly> Tm_T : so is this a known issue?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> do you know kmilo?
<Tm_T> felly: I really hope so
<felly> Tm_T : you're getting it too?
<Tm_T> felly: well, I got that error when I tried run inkscape
<Tm_T> still get
<brymck> Tm_T: the only display setting I get is 640x480...any way to change this?
<felly> Tm_T : good to know i guess, i'll try removing glib
<Tm_T> brymck: ok, try in konsole: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<brymck> Tm_T: thx, I'll let you know how this goes.
<helpme> im running hoary....can i safely update that to breezy using install CD? without losing any of the other stuff ive installed...plz help???
<qatsi> helpme open terminal, enter as super user and then do apt-get dist-upgrade, it will download and install everything so you upgrade to breeze ;)
<qatsi> helpme dont need to download breeze cd and install again :p just update ;)
<cave> damn amarok is crashing every 5 minutes
<helpme> qatsi: ive got slow connection.....i will be getting cd from someone else
<qatsi> helpme ok, then i dont know how to update via CD :S
<Hobbsee> helpme: is your /home on a separate partition?
<Hobbsee> if it is, you can just mount /home and tell it "do not format"
<helpme> yes
<Tm_T> cave: version?
<qatsi> how can i set a sound card as default, somebody told me a command to set Sound Blaster Live! as defauilt, but i dont remember it, can anybody help me with that ?
<Hobbsee> and so the / partiton will be formatted, but not /home, which will mean you keep all your docs and settings
<helpme> Hobbsee: i dont wanna lose my biology packages ive installed....will i lose them?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....
<qatsi> hu m_tadeu
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: colours... ;)
<qatsi> hi*-
<m_tadeu> sorry
<Hobbsee> helpme: um...probably...unless the install files are somewhere still on your system
<Hobbsee> arent colours forbidden?
<helpme> :(
<cave> Tm_T: version 1.3
<Hobbsee> helpme: you wont lose the settings for them, but you will probably have to redownload the program
<Tm_T> cave: hmh, 1.3.1 or what?
<cave> i mean.. yea 1.3.1
<Tm_T> old :(
<helpme> Hobbsee: thats what i dont want:(
<cave> oh
<cave> i'll upgrade
<qatsi> helpme i suggest doing apt-get dist-upgrade in a fast connection, maybe moving your pc to another home ?
<cave> but first is there a way to wipe my data from it?
<Tm_T> cave: I think it's known issue, just hang on there, there should be update any day soon (I hope)
<Tm_T> cave: from what?
<qatsi> i need help using keyboard layouts..........anyone ?
<cave> from amarok.. wipe all the music from its library
<cave> because i put some .zip.mp3s in it
<cave> and it started acting funny because of them i think
<cave> so i wanna start over with only 'real'  mp3s :)
<Tm_T> cave: ok, just remove ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/
<helpme> qatsi: moving pc to another home!! sorry no one even has that fast connection here......
<Tm_T> cave: that will give you totally fresh start
<qatsi> helpme where are you from ?
<helpme> qatsi: india:)
<cave> thanks.. *looking for ~/.kde/*
<qatsi> helpme ive heard india was quite advanced in tech.......well, maybe just waiting for it to upgrade is your only chance :s
<qatsi> helpme 12 hours aprox :S
<m_tadeu> when I insert a video, kde runs the new application selection dialog, but also runs a new konqueror and kaffeine. Shouldn't it run only the application dialog?
<qatsi> helpme ahhh, by the way, qatsi means life in a lenguage from india, called Hopi, have you heard of it ?
<helpme> nope sorry
<qatsi> helpme uhmm :(
<helpme> qatsi: qatsi sounds more of arabic to me
<qatsi> helpme www.koyaanisqatsi.com :) im not lying :p
<pospeselr> Anybody think they can help me out with getting CUPS server to work?
<qatsi> i need some help with sound....i need gstreamer0.8-mad to play mp3 but i cant find it in Adept.....ive checked my repositories and they are ok, so i cant find the reason why i dont have mp3 support
<helpme> qatsi: never heard of this film
<qatsi> helpme its so good :)
<helpme> qatsi: hmmm...
<pospeselr> I'm running from a server installation, and I've installed hplip (HP Photosmart 7660).  I can print from kate just fine and test pages print great.  I've followed the printing to a WinXP Box guide on the Ubuntu Wiki, put when I try to add printer using WinXP wizard it says that it can't find the printer.
* qatsi wonders why nobody is answering questions today :)
<cpalma> my mov files wont play and i already installed w32codecs and gstreamer plugins 
<cpalma> any idea?
<pospeselr> vlc?
<qatsi> cpalma have tou checked all the codecs needed ?
<cpalma> err, i added w32codecs gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<cave> grrr... its not giving me a totally fresh start >_>
<cpalma> actually mov files play yet only audio works not the video itself
<qatsi> cpalma let me find the webpage where you have all the codecs needed...
<cpalma> sweet
<cpalma> cause i really dont like vlc at all
<qatsi> cpalma maybe this will help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70227
<cpalma> let me check it :)
<qatsi> cpalma i could give you the ubuntuguide page, but everybody here hates it :p no teaching, just answers, they say
<cpalma> yea.. i got lost in it
<Hobbsee> qatsi: they say it's out of date...which is annoying
<Hobbsee> a fair bit of it does still work
<qatsi> Hobsee yep, also that :p crappy ubuntuguide :s but sometimes its handy :)
<Hobbsee> very true
<Hobbsee> !faq
<ubotu> faq is, like, totally, The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<Hobbsee> isnt bad either
<qatsi> yep :)
<frank23> cpalma: install kaffeine-xine
* Hobbsee reads through ubuntuforums.org
<frank23> cpalma: then use the kaffeine engine (which is really kaffeine-xine)
<cpalma> yea.. i guess that's what im missing
<frank23> cpalma: xine is much better than gstreamer
<frank23> cpalma: it should fix your problem
<root> hello can I get some help with Package Manager please?
<root> It is loading in read-only mode.
<cpalma> i'll try it thanks
<ku_dude> anybody?
<Hobbsee> loading in read-only mode?
<ku_dude> Yes.
<Hobbsee> how are you trying to open it? kdesu?
<ku_dude> I was installing RealPlayer.. I closed it while it was doing something. and since then each time I load it, it loads in read-only mode. even as root.
<ku_dude> nope from System - > Package Manager.
<Hobbsee> in a konsole, type "sudo apt-get update" - what does that give you?
<ku_dude> 
<ku_dude> any suggestion?
<cpalma> frank23: woot! that worked, thanks alot.
<ku_dude> one sec.
<ku_dude> it says dpkg was interrupted. and I must run dpkg configure something..
<ku_dude> is that the problem?
<Hobbsee> run the dpkg configure like it tells you to then
<Hobbsee> yes, it probably is the problem
<ku_dude> haaa! you're cool dude..i think it's gonna work now.
<Hobbsee> no problems
<ku_dude> damn!.. you're cool.
<Hobbsee> :)
<ku_dude> I need to bookmark this channel.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ku_dude> i'm not that a pro on linux..
<ku_dude> but i'm loving kubuntu
<ku_dude> installed SUSE 9.3 and 10. but had pure problems.. kept freezing, dieing.. all dat crap.
<`Nomad> !reboot
<ubotu> No idea, `Nomad
<`Nomad> !boot
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, `Nomad
<ku_dude> since i installed kubuntu.. everything's working smooooooooooth..
<ku_dude> except for my PCTel Modem..
<`Nomad> I have a problem where when I select reboot, it just halts my PC anyway
<ku_dude> i'm trying to install that now, maybe you can help me.
<ku_dude> you up for this one?
<ku_dude> this is my last prob. if/when you help me, i'll send you a big hug.
<Hobbsee> possibly
<ku_dude> hey guys how do you save a chat log from konversation?
<Hobbsee> shoot
<ku_dude> ok it should be easy for you.
<Hobbsee> ctrl + o to access it
<Hobbsee> it auto saves
<ku_dude> cool. thanks Hob..
<Hobbsee> no problems
<ku_dude> ok..about the modem.
<Hobbsee> otherwise window, open logfile
<ku_dude> when i do ./setup
<ku_dude> it complains about can't find stdio.h
<ku_dude> i know it has to do with some headers.. but I don't know which one.
<Hobbsee> pass
<Hobbsee> got no idea sorry
<ku_dude> as a dial-up user.. I hate that I have to use internet repositories.
<ku_dude> I wish ubuntu could make some universe, and multiverse ISO.
<Hobbsee> well, they could
<Hobbsee> but it'd go out of date fairly quickly
<ku_dude> thanks for your help anyways.. your a cool dude.
<jrjxx> What's the difference between universe and multiverse?
<ku_dude> is there any utility to download the packages..
<jrjxx> Needing stdio.h?  One second.
<ku_dude> they should consider dial-up people.
<ku_dude> jrjxx...i'm here..thanks for your help.
<Hobbsee> ku_dude: adept, the package manager will download packages, even not installing them if you really want
<Hobbsee> all the packages you've downloaded are kept, assuming that you havent changed the setting
<Jacko> anyone got any ideas on why my external dvd burner on USB 1 is writing so slow (0.59x) compared to 5x on windows?
<ku_dude> universe and multiverse have different packages.. I really don't know the difference..but ubuntu.com explains quite good.
<ku_dude> jrjxx: do you know which package has stdio.h?
<jrjxx> I'm using adaptic (?sp) with 2005.04.  Is adept the equivalent for 2005.10?
<jrjxx> ku: I'm trying to look that up now, from the debian web site.
<ku_dude> I think it is.
<humbolt> kmail does not support gnupg any more since the final breezy release!!!!
<`Nomad> stdio.h is a very basic package for C.  It stands for Standard IO
<humbolt> big mistake!
<`Nomad> You probably do not have the dev packages installed
<sampan> how can i get rid of the bouncing icons when i click an app?  i thought i turned them off, but they won't go away? :X  fresh install of breezy kubuntu
<Hobbsee> jrjxx: you mean synaptic?  adept is a kde equivalent that pretty much does the same thing
<Hobbsee> !tell jrjxx about adept
<ku_dude> I like synaptic..
<ku_dude> wish KDE add something like that.. cause I would install all the development tools in one shot.
<Hobbsee> ku_dude: on breezy or hoary?
<ku_dude> now I don't know where the hell stdio.h is.
<ku_dude> breezy
<Hobbsee> and nothing's stopping you - apt-get install synaptic
<Hobbsee> there's a find function
<ku_dude> i'm gonna install it now though. synaptic ie.
<ku_dude> Hob..is that the fast way to install an app?
<ku_dude> sorry guys.. but I am coming from RedHat,SUSE with their bluddy RPMs?
<Hobbsee> what, by using synaptic?
<Hobbsee> you can use "sudo apt-get install packagename" in a konsole
<ku_dude> i tried 'locate stdio.h'...but didn't find anything.
<Hobbsee> that's probably the quickest
<Ayide1> Alright im getting annoyed ... I have a fresh kubuntu install and am trying to get some drivers modules in... but im having trouble with the sources... I downloaded the sources and put them in /usr/src and then sym linked to to linux when I try to compile in a module (hsf drivers) it says that its missing the auto make file. I guess my main question is on a fresh kubuntu 5.10 install WHAT ALL DO I NEED EXTRA compile drvers into the kernel
<`Nomad> /usr/include/bits/stdio.h
<`Nomad> /usr/include/stdio.h
<Hobbsee> ku_dude: not sure what that is, but it's not in the repositories that i can see
<ku_dude> cool hobbse.. (I hope that CTRL+o ting is logging this convo..cause I am getting some good juice from you guys.).
<Ayide1> can someone please help if they can
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jrjxx> On stdio.h ...
<ku_dude> Nomad.. i didn't find it like you did..it's in some package..
<Ayide1> im used to just getting the sources and them just working
<Hobbsee> ku_dude: helps if you use the full nicknames of the people you're talking to - you can hit tab and it will fill them in, otherwise your text doesnt come up  in red
<jrjxx> Looks like stdio.h is in libc6-dev.  
<Hobbsee> ku_dude: it may not matter so much here, but it definetly does in a busier channel
<ku_dude> ok sorry.
<jrjxx> That's the package for Debian, so Ubuntu should be the same.
<Hobbsee> ku_dude: no problems :P
<`Nomad> Ayide:  You probably do not have the dev packaged.  Look up dev in adept
<ku_dude> kinda rust with my irc..
<`Nomad> dev packages installed I mean
<Ayide1> its just called dev?
<`Nomad> no.. wait a sec
<`Nomad> brb
<ku_dude> haven't chat on irc for over 5 years.
<Ayide1> thanks
<`Nomad> I love this katapult
<Ayide1> basically i need to know what all I need to compile into the running kernel i am not trying to compile another
<Ayide1> I cant get online without the hsf drivers
<jrjxx> ku: Did you get that?
<Hobbsee> `Nomad: yep, same here...particularly with the bookmarks - it's quicker than the run command
<ku_dude> jrjxx: gonna try that libc6 thing..one sec..(thanks)
<`Nomad> Ayide:  There are many packages..  So that machien is not able to be online now is it?
<Ayide1> right
<Ayide1> I downloaded make and binutils
<Ayide1> and headers and sources
<`Nomad> I compile stuff for a friend of mine all the time, I can't guess it from here, but if I coudl be on your machine I could track down the missing packages from teh failed compiles and add them as needed..  You have the CD or DVD right?
<jrjxx> ku: You specifically want the libc6-dev and not just libc6.
<ku_dude> Hobbsee: how would you install all the dev tools..(remember I have dial-up)..
<Ayide1> normally thats all I need but I guess kubuntu isnt very module friendly
<Ayide1> I have dial-up too ha ha
<ku_dude> Hobbsee: I braught my pc by a friend to install all the tools i'll need.
<ku_dude> jrjxx: I saw it.. I know.. thanks.installing it now.
<Hobbsee> all these people with dialup...ouch
<Ayide1> yeah i kno
<Ayide1> takes 2 hours for 30mb
<`Nomad> The way I go about it is to run configure, and as errors pop up, I find what ckage is missing and install that
<`Nomad> then recompile
<Hobbsee> ku_dude: get them off your friend if he already has them?  otherwise leave it running overnight while you sleep, i guess
<`Nomad> well, reconfigure..  Once configure works all the way through, you're pretty much there
<Ayide1> so what else do I need?
<Ayide1> all i need to do is install some drivers
<Ayide1> -.-
<jrjxx> I'm using dialup myself.  It's a pain to d/l many MB of stuff.  Luckily, I can burn CDs of the ISOs at least.
<ku_dude> Hobbsee: My friend is my girlfriend..she knows nothing about computers.. I am only using DSL line to install packes..
<`Nomad> and libc6-dev is definitely needed :)
<Ayide1> why does the error missing auto cinfig come up?
<Ayide1> config** why isnt that with the sources?
<Hobbsee> well borrow her dsl, connect to it (it should auto recognise if it's an eth0 connection - mine does here in aussie, not sure about yours), and then install normally thru adept or via the command line
<`Nomad> configure is not there?
<ku_dude> jrjxx: burn ISO cds? from where? For the universe, and multiverse too?
<ku_dude> jrjxx: hook me up dude.
<Ayide1> not the auto config file needed for modules to compile into running kernel
<ku_dude> ok guys..brb.. gonna try install that pctel driver again. it's a winmodem. I can't find a hardware modem in toronto..
<Ayide1> i downloaded them from the ubuntu pool
<shiv> which repo has rcconf?
<petros> hi
<Ayide1> ku_dude what all did you do to get to be able to install them drivers?
<Ayide1> ku_dude: 
<petros> which package do i have to install for the gcc command?
<ku_dude> Ayide1: sorry Ai.. didn't get you.
<Ayide1> oh he left already : (
<Ayide1> oh okay
<Ayide1> your installing modem drivers right?
<shiv> has anybody got the 855resolution working in breezy?
<petros> ii  gcc-4.0-base                          4.0.1-4ubuntu9                     The GNU Compiler Collection (base package)
<petros> is installed
<ku_dude> Ayide1: yes.. a software modem.. PCTel HSP MicroModem 56
<Ayide1> ku_dude: well you had to download kernel-sources and stuff extra right? what all did you need?
<xtacocorex> petros: do you have build-essential installed?
<ku_dude> I got a driver from linmodems.org
<Ayide1> I have a conext and need to install drivers
<petros> xtacocorex: no
<Ayide1> I bought them
<crescent> can anyone please help me with my floppy problem
<crescent> please
<Ayide1> but I need to have the sources and everything working
<xtacocorex> petros: i would download that, that should work for you
<ku_dude> Ayide1: whell the README file told me what I needed.
<petros> ok, thx
<Ayide1> ku_dude: just wondering what all you needed
<xtacocorex> petros: np
<m_tadeu> does anyone know how to solve webcam problems?
<ku_dude> Ayide1: kernel source is a must.. gc, make, etc..
<m_tadeu> sorry...
<Ayide1> i know what I need for the drivers.. just dont know how to get the sources compilable in ubuntu/kubuntu
<Ayide1> gc isnt there?
<Ayide1> crap
<Ayide1> alright
<Ayide1> did you need the kernel tree?
<crescent> hey my printer is not in linuxprinter.org
<Ayide1> ku_dude: did you need the kernel tree as well?
<crescent> what should i do?
<ku_dude> Ayide1: nope just the current kernel source.
<Ayide1> alight and then it worked after gcc and stuff
<ku_dude> `Nomad: wohoo....now I have stdio.h.. gonna try the pctel modem install now. brb guys.
<helpme> are there any side-effects of prelinking?
<Ayide1> this is not going to be fun...
<shiv> has anybody got the 855resolution working in breezy?
<ku_dude> i'm back..
<ku_dude> damn it almost installed.
<ku_dude> it detected the modem.. found it.. but had a compilation error..gonna see my makelog
<ku_dude> `Nomad: still having problems with compilers..
<crescent> hi any kubuntu expert who could help me why my computer cannot read my usb flash disk 
<ku_dude> anybody seeing my writings?
<crescent> An error occurred while loading media:/sda:
<crescent> The file or folder media:/sda does not exist.
<ku_dude> I set my away ting.. but don't know how to set it back off.
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: i see what you're writing, but have no clue what you're talking about
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: heheh.. it's ok.. just having problems with compiling a tar. file..
<crescent> SOS:  my pc cant see the usb flash disk
<ku_dude> don't know which gc to install.
<crescent> SOS:  my pc cant see the usb flash disk
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: what are you trying to compile?
<crescent> SOS:  my pc cant see the usb flash disk
<xtacocorex> crescent: what type of usb key is it?
<crescent> it is an ibm flash disk
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: pctel-0.9.7-9-rht-4c
<Hobbsee> ubotu msttcorefonts is methinks msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<ubotu> Hobbsee: okay
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> from memory, msttcorefonts is methinks msttcorefonts is sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts - you'll need multiverse enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list first
<xtacocorex> crescent: if you open up konqi and type media:/ in the address bar it doesn't show up?
<Hobbsee> excellent
<crescent> An error occurred while loading media:/sda:
<crescent> Malformed URL .
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: what version do you have currently?
<Hobbsee> crescent: take the : out from the end?
<Hobbsee> oh, that
<xtacocorex> crescent: yeah
<Hobbsee> crescent: try /media/sda1
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: what version of what?
<crescent> wait i will try
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: sorry, compiler
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: i installed so many different ones.
<crescent> it says that folder /media/sda1 does not exist
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: gcc, gcc3.3, 4.0
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: also cpp.
<crescent> <Hobbsee>it says that folder /media/sda1 does not exist
<Hobbsee> crescent: try /media
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: i think i only have 3.3, i know that 4.0 wasn't supported by kde for a while until they released 4.0.1
<crescent> AH yeah, the usbdisk is there
<crescent> the file is there
<crescent> thanks
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: well I have 3.3.. and that thing didn;t work.
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: weird
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: do I need other libs.. with gcc too?
<crescent> <Hobbsee>but why didnt the usbicon showed up in desktop, normally it does
<Hobbsee> crescent: which kde are you using?
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: i don't think so, i would just make sure that you have build-essential installed
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: but i could be wrong
<crescent> newly installed breezy
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: is build-essential a pacakge..
<crescent> version
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: yes
<ku_dude> crescent: breezy is cool..
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: ok..gonna install it.
<crescent> yeah i think so..
<crescent> its cool.
<Hobbsee> crescent: seems like kde 3.4.3 doesnt actually mount the USB drives like it's supposed to
<crescent> <Hobbsee>do you also encounter the same?
<ku_dude> argggg!!.. I need to install all flipping packages..damn..
<Hobbsee> crescent: no, but i'm using kde3.5 beta
<ku_dude> I like RPM now.. atleast it install the dependies.
<crescent> <Hobbsee>cool
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: really, i used to run FC4 and i now prefer the .deb files
<crescent> <Hobbsee>by the way do you have any idea on how to install my printer which is not included in linuxprinter.orf
<crescent> <Hobbsee>by the way do you have any idea on how to install my printer which is not included in linuxprinter.org
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: Well i'm kinda impatien.. I'm catching on..
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: you relatively new to kubuntu?
<ku_dude> just hate this dialup-thing..and also not knowing which package I need to perform some building..etc..
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: very new..
<crescent> <Hobbsee>by the way do you have any idea on how to install my printer which is not included in linuxprinter.org
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: i was a redhat, and mandrake dude..
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: oh, i didn't even bother trying to get my modem working on my laptop, i figured that i'm just going to have to afford high speed
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: normally those distros will install all the essential packages for development.
<Hobbsee> crescent: more info needed, but i'm not terribly good on printers
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: hahah..I don't want to though.. atleast not for now..
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: that is true, that was the one annoyance that i had when i switched over
<Hobbsee> you've tried with the kde printing wizard?
<crescent> yeah
<crescent> <Hobbsee>but it didnt work
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: i'm waiting till this voip ting becomes standard.. then I swithch to DSL + VoIP
<ku_dude> :brb:
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: ok
<Hobbsee> crescent: i havent been able to make my own parallel printer work, you might want to ask the main channel instead
<crescent> sharp said that they really dont support linux
<crescent> i mean for that model
<qatsi> hi all !...can anybody help me setting up my wireless conection ?
<ku_dude> guys.. gonna try install this modem again.
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: which me luck.
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: ok, good luck
<crescent> <Hobbsee>what do you mean ask main channel
<crescent> u mean on kubuntu.org site?
<qatsi> crescent ubuntu, not kubuntu, i think :)
<Hobbsee> either
<Hobbsee> or ask the people in this channel if they can help, not just me in particular
<Hobbsee> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to hobbsee? I think not. Bot, knot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<ku_dude> damn!!! you guys are awesome.. my modem WORKS!!!
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: thanks a million..
<crescent> <hobbsee>:D yeahh... tnx for helpin me with my usb prob. ur my angel for the day
<ku_dude> Hobbsee: thanks a billion
<Hobbsee> crescent: no problems
<Hobbsee> ku_dude: no problems
<ku_dude> jrjxx: thanks a trillion..
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: you're welcome
<ku_dude> you guys are really awesome. you all rock..
<qatsi> i need help setting up wireless settings, some orientation would be great, like, comand name, then ill just man comand :)
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: glad i could help
<Hobbsee> qatsi: dont look at me lol...i dont have a wireless card in this laptop
<ku_dude> now..I need to know how to make a universe, and multiverse ISO.. cd so I don't have to download..them when I need them.
<qatsi> hobbsee, darn, you even know who im looking at :P
<xtacocorex> qatsi: what type of wireless card do you have?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<crescent> <to printer experts here> please help me, my printer is not included in linuxprinter,org, its actually printer scanner copier in one, sharp ar 123e
<qatsi> xtacocorex the card is working fine, i just need to set up ssid and passwords and that stuff
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: i couldn't help you with that, but i guess just download all the files from the repos off the web
<qatsi> xtacocorex im using a broadcom wireless, with ndiswrapper driver
<crescent> <to printer experts here> please help me, my printer is not included in linuxprinter,org, its actually printer scanner copier in one, sharp ar 123e
<jsubl2> crescent: check your manual and see if it does any hp emulation.. you might be able to use instructions for one of those
<crescent> <jsubl2> manual of printer? oh, its gone... its a year old printer
<xtacocorex> qatsi: are you running kwifimanager?
<qatsi> xtacocorex yep\
<crescent> <jsubl2> what is hp emulation?
<mcscruff> does anyone here use superkaramba?
<xtacocorex> qatsi: have you tried the configuration under the settings menu?
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: how big do you think the internet repository is.
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: well, it's the same place apt-get gets the stuff, so whatever the number of files it has * each of their file sizes, so it could be huge
<qatsi> xtacocorex uhmm, i have configured everything in there, but no luck
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: wierd, my only problem with the config stuff is having it recognize my schools wireless when i'm on campus
<xtacocorex> wait
<xtacocorex> that went to the wrong person
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: heheh!
<qatsi> xtacocorex yep, that was for me :p
<xtacocorex> qatsi: i wouldn't know what to tell you
<ku_dude> xtacocorex: well..I guess i'm gonna have to download the entire repo'..or bring my pc to work when I need to do major updates..
<qatsi> xtacocorex uhmm, i can detect networks, i can even configure with it, but when  i load the config...it dosnt work...
<ku_dude> anyways.. going home now.. I have a headache.
<Hobbsee> ku_dude: probably not a bad idea, the taking to work that is
<ku_dude> Good night all..
<xtacocorex> ku_dude: good night
<ku_dude> thanks again for your help.
<sampan> i really want to kill the bouncing cursors in kubuntu -- i thought i'd turned them off and they won't go away :X
<qatsi> xtacocorex well, thanx anyway :)
<xtacocorex> qatsi: this is an intriguing problem
<qatsi> can anybody please help me with KWiFiManager ????? 
<qatsi> xtacocorex yep, strange...and i dont know the comands to manually configure the network :p
<xtacocorex> qatsi: i don't know them either
<xtacocorex> qatsi: sorry that i couldn't be of more help
<qatsi> xtacocorex no porblem :p thanx anyway :)
<qatsi> does anybody knows the commands for setting up SSID in wireless networks ??? plx ??
<qatsi> ahhhhhhhhhhhh, nobody helping now :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<xtacocorex> qatsi: i did google this up quick: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/linux-hn/wmp11-linux.htm
<Hobbsee> not really that many people here
<qatsi> xtacocorex thanx :)
<qatsi> Hobbsee you have experience :P i thought you know the answer  :( jejeje
<Hobbsee> yeah, well send me a wireless card and then maybe i'll figure out how to use it :P
<Hobbsee> might cost a fair bit for shipping though lol
<qatsi> Hobbsee maybe ill ship a Router too :)
<Hobbsee> ooh nice
<Hobbsee> already got a router though
<Hobbsee> just not a wireless one
<qatsi> hobbsee my point :)
<Hobbsee> ok, send me one of them then lol
<xtacocorex> qatsi: how did that link work out for you?
<qatsi> xtacocorex not so good, managed to set up ssid and password, but im missing something :S so im googling arround 
<qatsi> xtacocorex ahh, found a ubuntu page :) ejejeje thanx btw for the page you sent
<xtacocorex> qatsi: np
<_john> something i must say:  is anyone else totally blown away by teh great KDE support in Breezy?
<_john> i think its amazing
<_john> I found amazing amounts of kde apps in the repos
<Hobbsee> away...
<sampan> nice pun john -- blown away ... by breezy
<xtacocorex> while i'm here, does anyone else have problems with speed in kopete
<mcscruff> i cant recieve files on msn
<mcscruff> but thats about it
<mcscruff> i find gaim more reliable
<xtacocorex> mcscruff: i just have problems with it loading a chat window, totally bogs the system down
<mcscruff> not had that
<petros> hi
<mcscruff> try gaim or even amsn
<petros> which package do i have to install for the X headers?
<mcscruff> lo petos
<xtacocorex> mcscruff: i've been running gaim for since i got kubuntu about 3 months ago
<mcscruff> the  only thing i dont like about gaim is that i cant find an amarok script for it
<xtacocorex> mcscruff: i just used to use kopete when i ran fc4, so i thought i'd try it, but didn't like it
<petros> can not finde any dev package for xorg
<xtacocorex> mcscruff: that would be nice to have, but i'm not that type of programmer
<mcscruff> i have never had a problem like that with kopete
<xtacocorex> mcscruff: i'll just have to wait for a newer version to test
<mcscruff> i lvoe kopete to bits but i hate the cant recieve msn files
<mcscruff> *love
<xtacocorex> mcscruff: i can't do any file transfers anyway, so i gave up on that
<mcscruff> lol
<qatsi> ohhh my !!! im wireless now !!!!.....if anyones intrested in knowing how :) check this...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<xtacocorex> qatsi: congrats
<qatsi> xtacocorex thanx :) long live wireless tech :)
<mcscruff> i always had 1 prob with wireless, getting the key to work, worked fine if ther ewas no key
<xtacocorex> qatsi: yes, it is great
<mcscruff> has anyone tested mandriva 2006?
<xskyther> halo
<mcscruff> i love halo
<mcscruff> great game
<xskyther> haloooooo bosss ada orang kagak
<KSL> yang bener
<KSL> eker!
<labkom_> apane
<xskyther> oh
<KSL> teguh kw lg ngopo
<satafterh> are there 3d and opengl games for linux, similar to doom, halflife
<KSL> turu?
<regeya> well, satafterh, there's doom
<regeya> heh
<xskyther> hei boss ayo semangat
<satafterh> #regeya - really, doom
<regeya> there are several, satafterh, but not being much of a gamer myself these days, I dunno.
<labkom_ss> rapopo
<regeya> shoot, I used to dm on quake2 on my linux box back in college; couldn't stand to do it under windows on the same hardware 'coz it sucked.
<labkom_> op oooooooooooooooo
<xskyther> fifa la dida linuxer mipa okeyyyyyyyy
<apokryphos> this is an English only channel
<regeya> lo siento no comprendo
<satafterh> not much of a gamer either, but my son on the other hand
<apokryphos> regeya, satafterh: English only in here
<sen> ;p
<regeya> apokryphos: sorry, I'm an american.
<_labkom> hidup mahasiswaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
* regeya prepares to leave the Anglo-only channel
<sen> ok
<apokryphos> _labkom_: last warning
<regeya> I bet you'll kick out the Welshmen next
<KSL> Hidup!!!!
<satafterh> #apokryphos- wasnt aware i was typing another language
<xskyther> ok apane
<apokryphos> regeya: I couldn't care less what you are; only what you're speaking in the chan
<xskyther> gdjgdd dguhd gd6e99yd yu8dd
<satafterh> apokryphos- maybe just bad spelling
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@203.130.245.9]  by apokryphos
<regeya> no joke, why are you picking on satafterh, apokryphos?  I understand you going after me with my smart ass "I'm sorry, I don't understand" comment in spanish...ONE LINE of it, but it was in spanish, but c'mon.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> regeya: first comment I saw -- surprise, non-English. Not "picking" on anyone, obviously.
<satafterh> I only speak english lol
<apokryphos> fine and dandy
<regeya> apokryphos: I challenge you to show me a line where satafterh said something in another language.
<qatsi> uhmm, i hate this fights about lenguages.....
<regeya> let's all speak esperanto from now on.
<satafterh> took french in school but failed, lol
<regeya> and now I take my leave as the word 'esperanto' is not, in fact, english.
<apokryphos> hm, correction; shoulda been to xskyther, who is gone now anyhow
<qatsi> esperanto is actually a word in englis, regeya
<qatsi> english*
<apokryphos> satafterh: join the crew
<satafterh> i wish i really could speak another language, i would make more $$$$$$$$
<apokryphos> satafterh: I wish my Greek wasn't degenerating at the rate it is :|
<qatsi> statfternh where are you from ?
* apokryphos hands qatsi <tab> autocompletion of nicks
<qatsi> apokryphos: thanx a lot man :p im so used to winodws that i dont even know how to use Kopete hehehe
<satafterh> canada, there are mostly english and french in my area but you can find many languages here
<satafterh> #apokryphos where are you
* qatsi greets apokryphos for his advice
<apokryphos> London 8)
<regeya> and I felt bad for going on with my ot language talk.  and now I no longer feel bad for the OT.
<satafterh> #apokryphos are you really??
<apokryphos> yup, but I'm Greek -- been here just over 11 years now
* qatsi is falling asleep.....ZzZzzz
<regeya> 1.5 minutes of non-english, 10 minutes of offtopic...meh, I'm going to bed.
<apokryphos> it's 5:30 here -- I should be falling asleep, but I'm awake as a... bird
<qatsi> ay a la verch, a ver si se enchilan por no hablar en ingles :p
<satafterh> #apokryphos - there are a few greeks in the town live in, good people
<apokryphos> indeed; wildly different culture to here :D
<satafterh> wel i am off to bed, later all
<qatsi> satafterh: see ya
<apokryphos> 'night
<satafterh> i"ll be back lol
<satafterh> later
<Evera> Hello
<Milktea> I'm having trouble installing ATI drivers
<Milktea> on Hoary
<xtacocorex> Milktea: the ones for opengl?
<Milktea> Yeah, basically
<Milktea> I tried running World of Warcraft under Wine with -opengl
<Milktea> and it has a really bad framerate
<Milktea> someone told me to get the ATI drivers, since I use an ATI card
<Milktea> and I was using graphical defaults
<xtacocorex> Milktea: i had installed them from synaptic, but they made it worse than the default that was installed with the os
<Milktea> oh
<Milktea> Well
<Milktea> I couldn't find it with synaptic
<Milktea> I tried going to the ATI site
<Milktea> but all they had was an .rpm
<Milktea> and i alien'd it to.deb
<Milktea> but I got errors when I tried to install it
<xtacocorex> Milktea: i think you have to add a repository to sources.list
<Milktea> oh
<Milktea> someone told me to add multiverse
<xtacocorex> Milktea: but i can't remember which one
<Milktea> but it was already on there
<Milktea> aw
<Milktea> D=
<xtacocorex> Milktea: do you have universe and restricted also?
<Milktea> yeah
<Milktea> I'm using the one from ubuntuguide.org
<xtacocorex> Milktea: i'm going to check what i have
<Milktea> yay, thanks
<xtacocorex> Milktea: are you running xfree86 or xorg? i'm assuming xorg
<xtacocorex> Milktea: search synaptic for fglrx
<Milktea> I think its xorg
<Milktea> ok
<Milktea> I have fglrx-control and xorg-driver-fglrx installed
<Milktea> available ones are
<Milktea> fglrx-6-8-0 fglrx-kernel-source xfree86-driver-fglrx xfree86-driver-fglrx-dev xorg-driver-fglrx-dev (plus the ones I have installed)
<xtacocorex> that's what i have listed too
<Milktea> so
<Milktea> what do I do
<Milktea> D=
<xtacocorex> i'm trying to think
<xtacocorex> i thought i saw something in the forums
<xtacocorex> so i'm checking there
<Milktea> oh
<Milktea> thanks
<blackflag> Hello all :-)
<blackflag> where can I get w32codecs and libdvdcss?
<blackflag> for breezy?
<apokryphos> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/87ofx (Breezy)
<xtacocorex> Milktea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75378&highlight=ATI+Driver+HowTo
<xtacocorex> Milktea: crap, that's for breezy
<Milktea> thanks
<Milktea> oh
<xtacocorex> Milktea: will find the right one
<Milktea> Thanks
<Milktea> the thing is
<Milktea> I'm running WoW right now
<Milktea> but there's about 4 second intervals between frames
<xtacocorex> Milktea: i don't play games on linux yet, i'm waiting to get cedega when i get a better computer, but i'm assuming that what you said is bad
<Milktea> hm
<Milktea> imagine
<Milktea> moving your mouse
<Milktea> and waiting for the moniter to update it every 4 seconds
<xtacocorex> Milktea: it's been a long night, so yeah, i had that problem yesterday trying to make a movie from output for a program for my computational fluid dynamics class
<blackflag> Okay, thanks , that works!
<xtacocorex> Milktea: if you want to know how to lock up linux...
<Milktea> lol
<_lEo_> hi all
<Milktea> hi
<xtacocorex> Milktea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76057&highlight=hoary+ati
<_lEo_> does anyone know if you can boot off an ISO image from the harddrive ?
<_lEo_> I am running mandriva and wanna try the kubuntu live cd
<Milktea> thanks
<xtacocorex> Milktea: i think that should work
<_lEo_> but the my cd-burner is not working right now
<xtacocorex> i'm actually going to try it too
<Milktea> yay
<Milktea> ima try it
<Milktea> =D
<xtacocorex> my current screensaver is opengl and the previous times i've done the driver it made it worse
<_lEo_> i downloaded the iso and I'd like to add an entry for the iso in grub, I know it is doable
<xtacocorex> so hopefully this works
<Milktea> when it says gedit i assume i type nano -w right
<xtacocorex> _lEo_: i don't think that's doable from grub
<_lEo_> but I can't get to the right howto
<xtacocorex> Milktea: yes, nano will work
<_lEo_> arg, and from lilo ?
<sampan> i get a KDE su error
<xtacocorex> _lEo_: i don't use lilo
<sampan> anyone know why i can't adjust the time/date on breezy?
<sampan> from the clock applet or from the system settings --> date & time (even trying administrator mode)
<_lEo_> ok, thanks xtacocorex!
<sampan> both return that breaking glass sound with "su error"
<_lEo_> i'll try to get the burner fixed
<xtacocorex> _lEo_: sorry i couldn't help you more
<_lEo_> cheers!
<_lEo_> please, I really appreciate it!
<Evera> ehehe
<Evera> oops
<Milktea> I restarted X
<Milktea> and lost the page
<Milktea> could you link it again? ^^;;
<xtacocorex> Milktea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76057&highlight=hoary+ati
<Milktea> thanks
<xtacocorex> Milktea: np
<Milktea> woot
<Milktea> ima try it now
<xtacocorex> Milktea: good luck
<Milktea> thanks
<Milktea> =D
<Milktea> WLoginn scrreen works
<Milktea> beettre  frammeraate but sttilll prettyy bad
<xtacocorex> hmm
<Milktea> aand llags so i  typee like this  O_o
<xtacocorex> did you try running glxgears from the command line to see a fps?
<_lEo_> gotto go to sleep, thanks guys/gals!
<xtacocorex> _lEo_: good night
<_lEo_> 'night xtacocorex!
<Milktea> i cant type in my passs cuz i type funny
<Milktea> i see the gears  for glxgears
<Milktea> what ddo they ddo
<xtacocorex> Milktea: it should do a frame rate test
<xtacocorex> if you ran it from konsole, it should output data
<Milktea> i see gears
<Milktea> And the sound is also screwed up
<Milktea> hmm
<xtacocorex> otherwise you have to add this insanely long option to the call
<xtacocorex> damn
<Milktea> IIt oppenedd a window
<xtacocorex> did you modify the xorg.conf file?
<Milktea> annd shhows  3 gearrs
<Milktea> yeaah
<xtacocorex> wait, yeah
<xtacocorex> close the gear window and see what it says
<xtacocorex> i'm gonna try restarting x
<xtacocorex> brb
<Milktea> well it's recording
<Milktea> but it's waayy weirdd
<Milktea> 2000+ to 100+ fps
<xtacocorex> that's odd, but then again, i don't know what to expect
<xtacocorex> brb
<Evera> uh
<Evera> i tried running WoW again
<Evera> and after it "loaded" the map
<Evera> my comp froze
<Evera> D=
<Milktea> ima try wine
<Milktea> it's faster in wine
<Milktea> o-o
<Milktea> brb
<Milktea> BAJEEZNITS
<Milktea> it works
<Milktea> I love you all
<Milktea> except
<Milktea> there is no sound
<Milktea> which is sad
<Milktea> but whatever
<Milktea> ohno
<Milktea> i can't click stuff
<Milktea> stuff isn't clickable
<Milktea> agh
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<pietro> hej
<Milktea> uh
<Milktea> it worked for a lil bit
<Milktea> but then my comp froze again
<Milktea> feedback?
<blackflag> I have aprobelm with kmail and pgp
<blackflag> when I use gpgme, it says me it gpgme is not compiled with support for openpgp
<blackflag> and so I can not use pgp in kmail
<blackflag> Waht is wrong with that?
<blackflag> I reinstall gpgme with no succsess
<blackflag> has someone an idea?
<blackflag> is something missing?
<apokryphos> blackflag: /topic
<blackflag> ?
<apokryphos> check the channel topic
<MachineScrew> cool hal is soon to be fixed :)
<MachineScrew> see I got the topic
<MachineScrew> downloading downloading downloading.....
<MachineScrew> cool hal is soon to be fixed :)
<MachineScrew> see I got the topic
<apokryphos> sampan: well, what exactly are you trying?
<MachineScrew> downloading downloading downloading.....
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: is there a reason for why you're now flooding? :/
<apokryphos> sampan: right-click on clock -> adjust date-time ?
<sampan> apokryphos  i've tried setting it via system settings --> time & date ... i've tried setting it via right-clicking on the clock and then configure time/date and i've even tried setting it via cli
<apokryphos> and what's the error?
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: no those are the things I wanted to say but i relized I didn't identify sory
<xtacocorex> Milktea: yeah, i totally fubared my system with the opengl stuff
<Milktea> oh
<Milktea> What happened to it?
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: they all came through to the channel... twice.
<apokryphos> MachineScrew: nm
<MachineScrew> apokryphos: oh  again sorry
<xtacocorex> Milktea: wouldn't even load the kde, just booted to the command line
<sampan> apokryphos  after the first time setting via right-click configure -- it gave me a "KDE su error" -- and then i couldn't do ANY sudo commands -- my monitor went blank for a while, came back, and every time i did a sudo (say with apt-get) i got: sudo: timestamp too far in the future
<Milktea> oh
<Milktea> that sucks
<Milktea> Well
<Milktea> I got it to work
<Milktea> using wine
<Milktea> wine WoW.exe -opengl
<Milktea> er
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Milktea> $ wine WoW.exe -opengl
<Milktea> Sorry
<xtacocorex> Milktea: ok, good luck, sorry that i couldn't help out more
<sampan> now, i can right-click it, and actually configure and set it to PDT in the GUI, but the clock still says 05:36 -- which is UTC
<MachineScrew> Milktea: what is WoW ?
<apokryphos> sampan: sudo doesn't work? That's not an adjusting time/date problem, that's a real sudo problem
<Milktea> xtacocorex thanks. Does anyone know why World of Warcraft crashes after a few minutes and I can't click on anything?
<Milktea> MachineScrew: World of Warcraft
<Milktea> I'm using wine btw
<MachineScrew> Milktea: ya ok
<sampan> apokryphos  well i logged out, got a bunch of sigfaults, rebooted, then now i -CAN- change it via GUI, but the clock still shows UTC
<MachineScrew> Milktea: ya i saw why not cdegia ?
<Milktea> no money
<Milktea> T_T
<MachineScrew> Milktea: Pirate lol
<sampan> it's hilarious -- in the GUI the clock changes -- the hands move from 05:41 to 22:41 -- but on the desktop, it's still 05:41
<Milktea> I tried
<MachineScrew> Milktea: no I am only kidding
<apokryphos> sampan: manually edit /etc/default/rcS then to tell it you don't want UTC
<Milktea> ok
<MachineScrew> Milktea: what whent  wrong
<MachineScrew> Milktea: the pirate thing
<Milktea> slow FPS
<Milktea> and freezes after a while
<Milktea> can't even load map
<Milktea> using wine, it's a normal FPS
<MachineScrew> damn that sucks
<Milktea> and I could load the map
<Milktea> but I can't click on stuff
<Milktea> sound is not ther
<MachineScrew> have you gotten hit with that pluage
<Milktea> and it freezes after a while
<Milktea> what pluage?
<MachineScrew> in wow
<sampan> apokryphos should i log out/restart to reload that file?
<Milktea> ?
<Milktea> Which plague?
<MachineScrew> Milktea: the most recent one 
<dicrapio> need some help duilding kde packages, 
<Milktea> ?
<sampan> was easy to switch the UTC=yes to UTC=no ... but i assume i need to reload it somehow
<Milktea> Do you mean patch?
<apokryphos> sampan: save and close; changes may only take affect after reboot; I don't know the command to reset time unfortunately
<MachineScrew> Milktea: is some virus that is infecting every one 
<sampan> that's okay :)  i don't mind a reboot here and there to get it going right
<Milktea> oh
<Milktea> no
<MachineScrew> Milktea: no the "in" the game it self
<sampan> brb
<MachineScrew> ok
<MachineScrew> i don't play it but I have heard about it 3 times
<Milktea> oh
<Milktea> No
<MachineScrew> that and people selling stuff on ebay from wow
<aaz> hey all i tested mandriva and man it is sloow
<aaz> kubuntu is faster i suppose
<dicrapio> how can i fix this when cofiguring a kde pkg? checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<aaz> paste the whole message here
<dicrapio> thats it
<aaz> a package is missing
<dicrapio> thas all it says
<dicrapio> it configures fine until it hits that line
<aaz> what were you trying to do
<sampan> apokryphos  :(
<aaz> whats that
<chavo> your missing x include files
<dicrapio> build diskfree-1.5
<dicrapio> chavo: yup i think thas the prob
<chavo> x11proto-core-dev is the name I think
<aaz> my question : is kubuntu faster than mandriva
<sampan> same problem ... still won't let me change the time.  i can right click, adjust date/time ... it says Timezone is UTC, but i can use the menu to change it to America/LosAngeles, hit "apply" and "ok" -- clock stays the same and if i open up the adjust dialog again, it's back to UTC 
<dicrapio> let me check
<dicrapio> no pkgs by that name
<dicrapio> ho wait, 
<dicrapio> yup found it
<mekgp> hiya hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hey mekgp 
<dicrapio> chavo: is getting the error after installing that pkg
<sampan> i suppose i can just swap out to the old hoary HD ... :X  i dunno why a simple clock should be so obstinate
<Hobbsee> sampan: what are you trying to do?
<chavo> dicrapio, same error?
<Hobbsee> clock shouldnt be that hard to figure out
<dicrapio> yup
<sampan> hobbsee  just trying to set my clock to my time zone
<sampan> yeah you would think it should be easy
<mekgp> have you heard any issues with power management and ati cards in breezy mentioned hobbsee??
<chavo> hold on I had the same problem today, let me see what I installed
<Hobbsee> sampan: you've tried in system settings, presumably?
<dicrapio> im doing just ./configure
<chavo> dicrapio, try x-window-system-dev
<sampan> hobbsee, yes ... and by right clicking the clock and doing 'adjust time and date' 
<dicrapio> k
<Hobbsee> mekgp: um...power management's supposed to be better in breezy, I dont really read much about ati cards
<chavo> I had all of the x includes installed, but updating to breezy removed them
<Hobbsee> mekgp: probably check on ubuntuforums and see if anyone's mentioned it
<sampan> the GUI comes up, saying my timezone is UTC -- i use the drop down tab below that to change it to America/LosAngeles -- hit "apply", "okay" -- the line changes to PDT, but the clock doesn't
<chavo> so I went to do my KDE build today and it stopped
<sampan> and if i re-open the GUI (via sys settings or right click on the clock) it's set right back to UTC
<Hobbsee> sampan:  that's odd
<sampan> indeed
<Hobbsee> is the locale correct in system settings?
<sampan> it's a brand new hd with a fresh install of breezy
<Hobbsee> ooh i've just found out where the keyboard shortcuts listing is, i could never find that before
<chavo> Hobbsee, they hid it pretty good huh?
<Hobbsee> chavo: that they did, i'm so glad kcontrol was left in there!  i've been using that instead most of the time
<Jeevan> i'm now off on my hoary to breezy upgrade adventure ...
<Jeevan> wish me luck ;)
<Hobbsee> Jeevan: fun...good luck!
<sampan> hobbsee, well the locale in sys settings --regional was set to 'default', not to north america, but even after changing it to NA, the problem persists
<Jeevan> thanks :)
<dicrapio> chavo: well that one did it, but now i get this one checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<chavo> once you've used kcontrol a couple of times it's easy to find what you need
<Hobbsee> chavo: exactly
<dicrapio> i thought installing the build-essential pkg would of taken care of this?
<chavo> dicrapio, libqt3-mt-dev
<Hobbsee> sampan: you presumably set it to UTC during the install accidently
<dicrapio> :)
<sampan> perhaps, but there really should be a way to change it post-install
<chavo> dicrapio, no it doesn't install a lot of libraries, just essential stuff
<Hobbsee> sampan: i'm sure there is, we've just got to find it lol
<sampan> well i think we HAVE found it, but it's quite badly broken
<dicrapio> ah
<sampan> system settings -- date & time really should do the trick
<dicrapio> does adept remove the pkgs after they r installed?
<Hobbsee> dicrapio: not unless you set it to, i recall
<chavo> dicrapio, well it can cache them, I can't remember what the default is
<Hobbsee> http://www.mepis.org/node/7678 solution is third from the bottom, or so
<Hobbsee> try it, anyway
<Hobbsee> chavo: default is that the packages stay
<dicrapio> where r the options?
<Hobbsee> good question, where'd they go?
<dicrapio> oh man, well that went through chavo, then this came checking for KDE... configure: error:
<dicrapio> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<chavo> dicrapio, try this kdelibs4-dev
<Hobbsee> dicrapio: good question, maybe i was thinking of synaptic
<chavo> what are you trying to build?
<chavo> Hobbsee, yeah you can configure apt from synaptic
<Hobbsee> sampan: did you see the link above?  http://www.mepis.org/node/7678 3rd or 4th from the bottom
<Hobbsee> chavo: that was probably what i saw then
<dicrapio> i know, i keep compoaring it to synaptic and realize how good synaptic is
<sampan> hobbsee, yes, i'm working through the steps
<dicrapio> i guess adept is a good first attempt tho
<Hobbsee> sampan: cool :)
<Hobbsee> dicrapio: it's certainly better than kynaptic :P
<dicrapio> im trying to build diskfree
<dicrapio> hell yeah
<chavo> you might need kdebase-dev also
<dicrapio> also if this works i want to biuild crystal (win deco) and smoothblend (win deco)
<dicrapio> k
<kaan> is there a way to completely undo a make install?
<chavo> kaan, make uninstall
<chavo> dicrapio, those are nice windecos
<kaan> crap, i tried that and it didn't work
<kaan> anything more serious?
<dicrapio> i know, they r essential whenever i install any new system based on kde
<chavo> kaan, not sure what you mean by that
<sampan> hobbsee, again you've done the trick :)  i dunno how that got messed up -- but that did in fact solve it
<dicrapio> and diskfree is a kicker applet to display info about partitions and drives, is really nice
<kaan> well, i did a make install on a program directory that was compiled on another setup and the program didn't work
<Hobbsee> sampan: quick google will solve most things, i'm glad it worked :)
<kaan> so i tried to get rid of it, then build it right and install it but it still doesn't work
<dicrapio> which reminds me, after make, i should do checkinstall?
<sampan> hobbsee, well -- maybe i got lazy ... i had such an overwhelmingly positive experience with hoary that i just assumed there wouldn't be any snags with breezy 
<chavo> kaan, well you can do make distclean, that will put it back to it's original state
<sampan> perhaps not a good assumption :X
<chavo> kaan, then you can rerun configure, etc.
<kaan> well i redownloaded the source and stuff already
<kaan> will that also remove stuff it installed?
<dicrapio> sweet, it finally made it through the config
<chavo> kaan, if you configure it the same way, yes
<Hobbsee> lol sampan
<Hobbsee> i was merely saying how i found the answer
<kaan> ok, i'll try that
<sampan> hobbsee  i know -- i usually google too, but the help chans here on freenode induce some laziness since you all do such a good job helping newbs like myself
<chx> I have a problem with Kubuntu. when I type eject /media/usbdisk , the USB pen remains plugged. I'd expect a something to hand over the usb  pen :D
<sampan> induces*  (sheesh i can't type)
<kaan> chavo: lol, took a closer look and it seems that wasn't the problem at all, lol
<kaan> you get much more helpful error messages when you run things from the command line
<sampan> brb
<Hobbsee> lol
<dicrapio> chavo: the pkg built, i used checkinstall to make it and got the deb file but after installing i cant c it from the add applet options in the kicker, any thoughts?
<chavo> dicrapio, that's wierd I don't know what could be wrong. try restarting kicker
<chavo> dcopquit kicker && kicker
<dicrapio> i logged in and out, but i did ./configure and make then checkinstall
<dicrapio> should i had doen ./configure --prefix=?
<Hobbsee> what's dcopquit do?
<chavo> dicrapio, yes
<chavo> prefix /usr
<Hobbsee> i usually use xkill, or top command, and kill it form there
<dicrapio> hmm, i just looked at the installed files in synaptic and it placed everything on /usr/local
<chavo> Hobbsee, not sure exactly but I got it from the guys in #kde
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<dicrapio> ah, getting closer and closer
<chavo> dicrapio, yeah /usr/local is default for configure
<dicrapio> btw, checkinstall is a nice utility
<chavo> do --prefix /usr and it should work
<chavo> dicrapio, did you notice there's a new release of crystal windeco today?
<dicrapio> which?
<dicrapio> let me check cause i just downloaded this one
<dicrapio> 0.9.5?
<chavo> that's probably it 0.9.5
<chavo> just looking at kde-look.org
<dicrapio> yaay it worked
<dicrapio> diskfree is here to stay :)
<dicrapio> thx for the help
<crescent> good afternoon..............
<crescent> good day!
<chx> is there an midnight commander/emelFM alike on Kubuntu?
<chx> Krusader?
<fatejudger> I'm having a little bit of trouble with the clock in Kubuntu
<fatejudger> I told it to use local time instead of GMT
<fatejudger> so that it would work with Windows
<fatejudger> but now it doesn't show the right time
<fatejudger> how do I change that?
<bsd3> hi
<sampan> fatejudger  i -just- had that same problem
<sampan> lemme find the link
<crescent> SOS: I need to get a copy from another harddisk, but the pc cant detect the harddisk
<sampan> http://www.mepis.org/node/7678    <--- the solution is the post titled Timezone Problem Fix about 3 or 4 posts down 
<crescent> SOS: I need to get a copy from another harddisk, i cant open the other harddisk
<crescent> SOS: I need to get a copy from another harddisk, i cant open the other harddisk
<roguejedix> Hello. Could anyone tell me why my mouse wheel works so slowly? I have to rotate it three full cycles before it moves anywhere
<fatejudger> sampan: thanks, it worked
<sampan> :) yw -- someone here helped me with it, so figured i should pass along the joy 
<crescent> SOS: I need to get a copy from another harddisk, i cant open the other harddisk
<crescent> SOS: I need to get a copy from another harddisk, i cant open the other harddisk
<crescent> SOS: I need to get a copy from another harddisk, i cant open the other harddisk
<crescent> SOS: I need to get a copy from another harddisk, i cant mount the other harddisk
<crescent> SOS: I need to get a copy from another harddisk, i cant mount the other harddisk
<crescent> SOS: I need to get a copy from another harddisk, i cant mount the other harddisk pleeeeeeeeeeease
<crescent> ping
<crimsun> dude, stop flooding
<crescent> sorry
<crescent> im not a dude... dudette
<crimsun> gender is irrelevant.
<crescent> the point is... dont call me dude
<crimsun> then stop flooding.
<crimsun> and if you want help, try to provide more information
<crimsun> we have no idea what you're trying to do
<crescent> i said im sorry
<crimsun> flailing your arms and screaming doesn't resolve anything
<crescent> why are you so rude
<crimsun> would you like to provide more context for your problem?
<crescent> yeah... i dunno how to mount the other hard disk
<crimsun> really need more context, and I presume you're trying to mount a partition (you don't mount an entire HD).
<crimsun> e.g., is the partition from Win9x? 2k? XP? BSD? Linux? ...
<JoHn123> hi
<crescent> linux
<delphiuk> i thought they had auto mounting in breezy now?
<crescent> kubuntu
<crimsun> crescent: so you're trying to mount a Linux partition?
<crimsun> crescent: what's the partition?
<crescent> ext3
<crescent> yeah i remove the other hard disk of another computer coz i need files from it
<crimsun> crescent: do you know which specific partition it is, like /dev/hdb2?
<crescent> i cant find /dev/hdb2
<crescent> only hda
<crimsun> so which hda partition # is it?
<crescent> how will i know?
<crescent> what do i need to type in konsole
<crimsun> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<crescent> ei i also tried hdb and i saw three partitions too
<crescent> the other harddisk is hdb then
<crimsun> (which is why I suggested hdb in the first place ;-)
<crescent> :) how can i get my files from that hdb?
<crimsun> what's the output from sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<crimsun> ?
<crescent> device boot                                   start                          end                       blocks                                        id                              system
<crescent>   /dev/hdb1           *              1          1185          9518481                 83                   Linux
<crescent>  /dev/hdb2            1186        1240      441787+   5  Extended
<crescent>  /dev/hdb5            1186        1240      441756   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<crimsun> ok, so sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<crescent> then
<crescent> back to crescent@crescent:/
<fatejudger> I can't seem to play any video files using gstreamer
<fatejudger> what exactly made the Kubuntu developers go from Xine to gstreamer?
<fatejudger> Xine never had this problem
<crescent> <crimsun> i can see the files already but i cant copy
<crimsun> crescent: what are you trying to copy?
<crimsun> fatejudger: what app are you using?
<crescent> <crimsun> the files from /mnt/home/hernan/crescent_backup/home/crescent/
<crescent> <crimsun> when i tried these:   sudo cp /mnt/home/hernan/crescent_backup/home/crescent /home/crescent      
<crescent> it says: cp: omitting directory `/mnt/home/hernan/crescent_backup/home/crescent'
<fatejudger> crimsun: Kaffeine
<fatejudger> crimsun: it gives me this error "No URI handler implemented for... (insert filename here)"
<crimsun> crescent: cp /mnt/home/hernan/crescent_backup/home/crescent /home/crescent/.
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> cp -a
<crimsun> fatejudger: so just install kaffeine-xine from universe?
<crescent> <crimsun> what does the a do?
<crescent> <crimsun> cp -a
<fatejudger> crimsun: well I did
<fatejudger> crimsun: but I don't want xine
<fatejudger> crimsun: I want gstreamer
<fatejudger> crimsun: xine crashes when you use kaffeine-mozilla
<fatejudger> crimsun: but gstreamer doesn't
<crimsun> fatejudger: what types of files are you trying to play?
<crimsun> fatejudger: i.e., did you install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg?
<fatejudger> crimsun: yes I did
<fatejudger> crimsun: and the other plugin that plays wm-v9
<crimsun> crescent: it preserves various file and directory attributes in addition to copying recursively
<fatejudger> and I got the mplayer codecs to work with that
<crescent> <crimsun> its workin already. ive copied already... unfortunately, all the documents are locked? what can i do to resolve this?
<crimsun> crescent: probably need write access on them
<crescent> <crimsun> what do i need to do?
<crescent> how can i change the permission of these documents?
<drasch> crescent: it sounds like they might be associated with your old UID... perhaps, you might run "chown -R <username> /path/to/documents"; where <username> is your username
<crescent> <crimsun> it returned:  bash: crescent: No such file or directory
<crimsun> crescent: in your home directory, there should be a crescent directory, no?
<crescent> <crimsun> there is
<crescent> <crimsun> all the files i copied are there
<crimsun> crescent: ls -l ~/
<crescent> drwxr-xr-x  34 root     root         4096 2005-10-12 15:46 crescent
<crescent> drwx------   2 crescent crescent     4096 2005-10-14 23:54 Desktop
<crescent> drwxr-xr-x   9 crescent crescent     4096 2005-10-16 16:13 My Documents
<crescent> drwxr-xr-x   2 crescent crescent     4096 2005-10-16 16:13 My Movies
<crescent> drwxr-xr-x  29 crescent crescent     4096 2005-10-16 16:13 My Music
<crescent> drwxr-xr-x   2 crescent crescent     4096 2005-10-16 16:13 My Pictures
<crescent> drwxr-xr-x   2 crescent crescent     4096 2005-10-16 16:13 My Video
<crescent> -rw-r--r--   1 root     root     49984748 2005-10-16 16:27 Track 02.wav
<crimsun> ah
<crimsun> you copied it as root?
<crimsun> (using sudo)
<crimsun> sudo chown -R crescent:crescent /home/crescent/crescent
<SilvereX> hello. upgraded to breezy and now kde font selector doesn't show advanced font styles - like condensed or extended, when fonts have such style. any idea? gtk font selector shows them.
<aaz> hey all , can anyone help me? I'm going to install kubuntu , but can i acces my Windows files 
<crimsun> yes, you can always read your Windows files
<crimsun> you can't write to your NTFS partition, though
<crimsun> (you can write to FAT)
<aaz> and is it possible to use the same /home/user ?
<aaz> as my mandriva partition
<crimsun> yes, but beware of the conffile differences in ~/.*
<crimsun> in that sense, it's better if you use a different user
<aaz> i'd better remove then
<crimsun> SilvereX: does xlsfonts list them?
<SilvereX> crimsun: i'm using fontconfig only, i don't care for x core font configuration. but fc-list shows them :-)
<crimsun> SilvereX: sounds like an KDE issue of which I'm not versed since I don't use KDE.
<crimsun> a KDE^
<SilvereX> but this is kubuntu channel?
<aaz> 4 mins left for the kubuntu-installation 
<SilvereX> then you wouldn't know how to get google search bar back in konq
<crimsun> SilvereX: no, I deal with sound issues across all of the Ubuntu-based distros.
<aaz> what is the url to acces my windows-partition 
<Tm_T> SilvereX: just configure your toolbars :)
<aaz> like this   /mnt ?
<GeneralZod> SilvereX:I missed your question.  What is your query?
<Pwn3r> My tv card outputs to my sound cards input. but I dont here any audio from it at all.
<aaz> crimsun ,  what's the location of the windows partition ,  /mnt ??
<GeneralZod> SilvereX:If it's about the Google search bar, Try Setting->Configure Extensions.
<SilvereX> Tm_T, i cannot find the entry for search bar in a list there ;-)
<blutrausch> moin
<SilvereX> GeneralZod, there were two questions ;-)
<Tm_T> SilvereX: :(
<SilvereX> ok extensions list is empty
<GeneralZod> SilvereX:Shoot :)
<Tm_T> SilvereX: and I don't use any search bars
<GeneralZod> SilvereX:Odd - in mine, the Configure Extensions list has the Google Search Bar as a checkbox :/
<crimsun> aaz: depends where you mounted it.
<SilvereX> ah huh
<aaz> what do i need to do after clean install , i'm a newbie 
<aaz> sorry 
<SilvereX> i'm installing konq-plugins package, maybe that will have it 
<SilvereX> GeneralZod, the fist q: i upgraded to breezy and now kde font selector doesn't show advanced font styles - like condensed or extended, when fonts have such style. any idea? gtk font selector shows them.
<SilvereX> *first
<crescent> <crimsun>
<crescent> <crimsun>thanks for your help
<GeneralZod> SilvereX:Maybe, although my Kubuntu install appears to have had it by default.
<crescent> <crimsun> you're an angel
<crimsun> crescent: np
<crimsun> aaz: what disk is the Windows partition on?
<aaz> c
<GeneralZod> SilvereX:Hmmm...I don't think mine does, either :/ Sorry!
<aaz> the first one
<GeneralZod> SilvereX:Although my font style lists the same font with different variations e.g. Deja Vu Sans, Deja Vu San Condensed, etc.
<aaz> how long does a kubuntu installation take ?
<GeneralZod> mornfall:It looks like you're away at the moment, but I just wanted to say what a neat job you did in the "Quick Filter" portion of Adept - having the search carried out in a separate thread is blissful after waiting for Synaptic to churn away before giving a single result :)
<Pwn3r> id there a way to see if my audio input is working correctly?
<SilvereX> yeah
<SilvereX> konq-plugins solved that
<SilvereX> too bad for font thingie, i used to have one wonderful font for amarok osd...
<spiral> hi
<bhna> hi
<xuniL_> how do i mount my windows drive?
<SilvereX> hmm
<SilvereX> now how do i configure what search engines are shown in that search bar drop-down? ;-)
<bhna> are there any bugfixes for the media-hal problem?
<xuniL_> any one know witch package bunzip is in.
<crimsun> bzip2 contains /usr/bin/bunzip2
<xuniL_> thank you :D
<xuniL_> thougt the command was bunzip ...
<tenco> did a fresh install of breezy today and sudo isnt working
<tenco> is there a workaround?
<xuniL_> how do you know its not working
<xuniL_> ?
<tenco> i do "sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces" and nothing happens
<tenco> or "sudo echo 'test'"
<bhna> any workaround for usb-thumbdrive automounting?
<xuniL_> whriteing the correct psw?
<bsd3> Hay! I made remote installing Kubuntu a success from an ISO mounted to a doc-root via netboot!!
<xuniL_> if you whant to have root psw to nothing that would be pretty easy
<xuniL_> if you have a live cd..
<tenco> xuniL_: yes
<tenco> xuniL_: i dunno. sudo doesnt complain
<bsd3> My netboot install of Breezy is running like a breeze!!!
<tenco> xuniL_: phps i should just reinstall...
* puckman LOVES his new kubuntu install
<xuniL_> there are a file named password that the root psw are saved... if you enter with a live cd you can delete it...
<puckman> Does anyone know how to convert mail from Thunderbird to kmail?
<libben> lol, ive made winkey+space to start terminal and winkey+k to start konversation... but i cant find the shortcuts when im in the shortcuts sections
<libben> wheres the file where i can see my added things
<xuniL_> i need help with changeing kmenuedit
<xuniL_> i cant change it..
<libben> i did this before i updated to final 
<libben> xuniL_: how u mean
<xuniL_> i add a item and put name and every thing and save but nothing happens
<puckman> i guess no one knows then?
<xuniL_> then i enter the menu..
<libben> u mean it dont gets into the K-menu?
<xuniL_> yeah
<libben> ok
<libben> do this ls -l /var/tmp/kdecache-libben/ksycoca
<xuniL_> i have runed it in console now... iam getting some errors dont know how to fix...
<libben> and paste me the one line that has the username and the group
<libben> what have u runned in console?
<xuniL_> i runned it like this "sudo kmenuedit"
<xuniL_> www.pastebin.com
<xuniL_> http://pastebin.com/395207
<libben> u should never run KDE apps with SUDO
<libben> if u wanna run it with root previliages
<inc|freaky> damn
<inc|freaky> :D
<libben> use kdesu kmenuedit
<inc|freaky> how to disable these smileys in kvirc
<xuniL_> well i tried without and thats not working ither
<libben> kdesu kmenuedit
<libben> type that and it will work
<libben> xuniL_: tell me what u get from doing this 
<libben> ls -l /var/tmp/kdecache-libben/ksycoca
<xuniL_> no such file or directory
<libben> type kbuildsycoca just in terminal and no sudo on it
<xuniL_> then doing "kdesu kmenuedit" the superkaramba item are there that i whant to install...
<xuniL_> but why doesent it show up in kmenu=
<xuniL_> ?
<libben> just type it in terminal
<xuniL_> kbuildsycoca: ERROR creating database '/var/tmp/kdecache-samuelkr/ksycoca'!
<xuniL_> kbuildsycoca: Wrong permissions on directory? Disk full?
<libben> yes
<libben> now type ls -l /var/tmp/kdecache-libben/ksycoca
<libben> sorry
<libben> not that one
<xuniL_> ?
<libben> ls -l /var/tmp/kdecache-samuelkr/ksycoca
<libben> u need the username in there
<libben> u got my username
<libben> im still waking up =)
<xuniL_> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 879827 2005-10-15 13:23 /var/tmp/kdecache-samuelkr/ksycoca
<libben> yes
<libben> its wrong 
<xuniL_> wrong?
<libben> it should be samuelkr samuelkr
<libben> instead of root root
<xuniL_> okey... how do i change that?
<libben> sudo chown samuelkr.samuelkr -R /var/tmp/kdecache-samuelkr/
<libben> ls -l /var/tmp/kdecache-samuelkr/ksycoca
<xuniL_> ahh now it says samuelkr
<libben> ok
<libben> good
<libben> then u type the kbuildssycoca again
<libben> -s
<libben> kbuildsycoca
<libben> and it should give u alot more warnings =)
<libben> now look in ur menu
<xuniL_> well it did
<xuniL_> yay now i have five of the items i whant :D
<xuniL_> thx a lot
<libben> yes u can tnk me bye thanking Riddell. he did this step with me last nite. 
<libben> im glad i could help
<xuniL_> :D
<xuniL_> you may be can help me with my other problem... cant get into my windows drive
<ph8> morning all
<libben> xuniL_: how u mean
<libben> u cant mount it?
<libben> or u mean u cant boot to it from grub?
<xuniL_> it is mounted
<xuniL_> i can gett in to windows
<ph8> Do you know if there's something that rivals adobe illustrator/photoshop for linux?
<xuniL_> but i cant enter it from linux
<libben> ph8: tried gimp?
<libben> xuniL_: so u just wanna be able to read from it in linux.
<xuniL_> yes... it is mounted but i cant enter
<libben> and u mounted it to /media/andafoldernameherelikeWindos?
<xuniL_> no its named Hard Disk (hda2)
<libben> so what was the parm that u mounted it with?
<xuniL_> it was automouted
<libben> aah, u mean that windows is on a own hd? and u havent done anything except starting kubuntu ? 
<xuniL_> yes
<xuniL_> and no..
<libben> k
<libben> u need to mount it in fstab if u want it to be perm mounted
<libben> otherwise u can just type one line
<libben> but first go to /media
<xuniL_> done
<libben> and create a folder named windows
<libben> or whatever u like
<libben> and what do u have on ur windows hd? do u have many partitions? or is it just one big C: 
<xuniL_> i cant create a folder in media...
<libben> ur doing it in terminal?
<xuniL_> there are this linux partition and swap and C
<xuniL_> no..
<libben> konq?
<xuniL_> yes
<xuniL_> i am in media now in shell
<libben> then u can type sudo mkdir windows
<libben> u need root priv to create a folder outside ur home folder.... U can do anything in ur home folder sort of speak.. and as soon u go out to / "root" and go into its subfolders. u need root priv if u wanna change or add something
<xuniL_> done
<xuniL_> k
<libben> hang on... gonna fetch u a url also
<libben> xuniL_: sorry for the holdup. was using the *cough*facilities
<libben> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<xuniL_> np
<libben> u need to know wich partition u gonna mount also =)
<xuniL_> should i just do sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<libben> well, yes and no
<xuniL_> okey?
<libben> if u do that u gonna mount hda1, and u can see the contents of it in /media/windows
<libben> but im guessing u gonna be mounting the wrong partition =)
<libben> type sudo fdisk -l to see all ur partitions
<libben> for example
<libben> i have also hda1 
<libben> and i mounted hda1,5
<libben> if not misstaking
<xuniL_> i tink that mine are hd2
<libben> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<libben> put the whole fdisk output there
<xuniL_> but if its the wrong partition aint it just unmount it..
<xuniL_> are the -l a i or L?
<libben> L
<xuniL_> if i type fdisk -l (L)
<xuniL_> nothing happens
<libben> u need sudo on it
<xuniL_> k
<libben> but 
<libben> u must type it with L
<libben> sudo fdisk -l 
<xuniL_> done
<xuniL_> its hd2
<libben> paste the results into the pastebin url above
<xuniL_> its done
<xuniL_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/395224
<_robin> hibernate and suspend works great, but I always have to setup wlan0 manualy after a resume.. so :ifconfig wlan0 up & dhcpclient3 
<_robin> how can I do that automaticaly.
<libben> xuniL_: just try them both
<libben> i mean
<libben> try mounting hda1 first
<libben> then look in /media/windows folder if it was the right one =)
<libben> if it wasnt
<libben> you umount /media/windows
<xuniL_> k
<libben> go out from the folder first. then type umount /media/windows
<libben> and mount the other hda2
<libben> and look in /media/windows again
<libben> and when u find the right one... u add the line to fstab
<libben> so it will be fixed at bootup everytime
<libben> but when u add to fstab u need another line then the one ur doing, cause that is just manually mounting
<libben> add this line to fstab
<libben> and this line u add in /etc/fstab file: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<libben> and u need to sudo into that line
<libben> use kdesu if u want a graphical 
<libben> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<libben> and add the line /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0
<libben> and dont forget to use the right hda1 or 2
<xuniL_> your moveing a litle to fast :D
<bobbyd> well, I just tried to update kubuntu using the CD and synaptic. when I rebooted I got a kernel panic saying that it couldnt' find hda. I'm just reinstalling from the CD.
<bobbyd> did anyone else see anything like that?
<xuniL_> mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or /media/windows/ busy
<xuniL_> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda2 is mounted on /media/hda2
<xuniL_> is says then i tryed to mount hd2
<libben> hmm
<libben> was hda1 wrong by the way? it was ur c: ?
<xuniL_> i have a hardisk named hda2
<xuniL_> tryed to umount it dident work..
<xuniL_> wrong fs tab
<xuniL_> and a lot more
<xuniL_> i think thats my linux drive
<libben> trye typing umount -f /media/windows
<xuniL_> i am in my windows drive now..
<xuniL_> got it mounted on /media/windows
<libben> so whats in there ?
<xuniL_> cant see in on media thow..
<xuniL_> all my files...
<xuniL_> and i cant see the windows dir
<xuniL_> and i still see the hd2 on media... that i umounted..
<libben> all my files that u wanted to be there ?
<xuniL_> yes
<libben> so its all good?
<xuniL_> no not fully..
<xuniL_> .
<xuniL_> i cant see the windows drive in media...
<xuniL_> but i see the hda2 drive that i umounted...
<xuniL_> or do i need to restart do take a effekt
<xuniL_> ?
<libben> svenne
<CellarDoor> hi folks... I have a question or two concerning doing a dist-upgrade to breezy
<xuniL_> svenne?
<libben> svensk?
<xuniL_> mm
<libben> sg et =)
<xuniL_> du med?
<libben> m
<xuniL_> heh
<xuniL_> i fstab s str det redan en hda2
<xuniL_> ta bort den raden?
<libben> pasta din fstab
<libben> pastebin d
<Chousuke> #ubuntu-se or something, please :/
<CellarDoor> I changed all instances of "hoary" in my sources list to "breezy"... did an update and then did a dist-upgrade and left it overnight... today I expected to be using breezy but I'm still on hoary for some reason... can anyone tell me whats happening here ?
<xuniL_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/395235
<libben> so whats in it then ? is there folder /hda2 in media?
<xuniL_> ja men kan inte g in i den...
<Chousuke> CellarDoor: um, did you apt-get update?
<CellarDoor> Chousuke: yeppers
<libben> k
<libben> hmm=)
<Chousuke> CellarDoor: and it did upgrade?
<bobbyd> xuniL_, I think this is an english channel. I'm not sure anyone speaks danish?
<CellarDoor> Chousuke: dist-upgrade yes
<xuniL_> lol its swedish!
<Chousuke> swedish. p
<libben> bobbyd: ! its swedish... dont insult us
<libben> danish pfff
<bobbyd> sorry
<xuniL_> :D
<Chousuke> CellarDoor: then it should be upgraded
<bobbyd> libben,  I can't tell from just looking
<Chousuke> Why do you think it's still Hoary?
<CellarDoor> Chousuke: yeah thats why I'm scratching my head here
<bobbyd> libben, I'm actually part swedish, an eighth :)
<CellarDoor> Chousuke: cause there's no indication that anything has been upgraded
<Chousuke> CellarDoor: checked versions?
<Chousuke> CellarDoor: it doesn't really change much on the outside :P
<bobbyd> xuniL_, what's the easiest way to tell the different between writtern danish and swedish?
<CellarDoor> Chousuke: I'm still on KDE 3.4.2 for example, I don't have the new login screen etc...
<Chousuke> hm.
* nikkia pokes apokryphos
<xuniL_> hmmm....
<coruja> CellarDoor: cat /etc/issue to find out your current release
<xuniL_> dunno...
<libben> its 
<CellarDoor> Chousuke: Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog" \n \l
<bobbyd> xuniL_, ok, I'll google it
<libben> danish dont use those
<xuniL_> then dansih are speaking then you can hear the difference..
<bobbyd> ahh
<bobbyd> xuniL_, yes, we have a danish guy at work
<Chousuke> CellarDoor: double check your sources.list
<libben> danish is like filthy talk... swedish should replace english or spanish =)
<xuniL_> libben have should i remove the hda2 line?
<Chousuke> libben: arfgms
<xuniL_> heh at least spanish :D
<Chousuke> English is easier than Swedish
<xuniL_> yes but swedish is easyer than spanish
<Chousuke> maybe.
<Chousuke> Never studied spanish
<CellarDoor> Chousuke: can I pm you my sources.list ?
<Chousuke> CellarDoor: go ahead.
<libben> well, swedish is more clean and more logical... english is not so logical.
<Chousuke> But English is simple still
<Pwn3r> my tv card worked ok a few days ago but now kdetv gives me a segmentation fault :(
<Chousuke> swedish has gender and -or -ar -er and whatever x_x
<Pwn3r> and tvtime says it needs more memory?
<CellarDoor> am I still on ?
<CellarDoor> I keep getting dc
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> yes?
<Chousuke> :P
<xuniL_> libben should i remove the hda2 line
<xuniL_> ?
<libben> dont really know =)
<xuniL_> heh
<CellarDoor> ok I'm not registered yet so I'll just paste a bit here
<Chousuke> ah
<Chousuke> don't
<coruja> CellarDoor: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com for large amount of text
<CellarDoor> ok
<coruja> i.e. about 5 lines or more
<Chousuke> CellarDoor: I didn't realise you couldn't PM me :P
<libben> but u say its all good... u see al the files u wanna access in /media/windows with hda1 ?
<CellarDoor> Chousuke: me neither :p
<xuniL_> i see all the files in shell but not in konq
<xuniL_> and its hda2
<xuniL_> remove the hda2 line in fstab
<xuniL_> and but in the other line
<CellarDoor> Chousuke: ok, I've just pasted my sources.list in the pastebin
<Chousuke> paste a link then :)
<CellarDoor> oh
<CellarDoor> :p
<CellarDoor> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/395244
<CellarDoor> this pastebin thing aint a bad looking idea
<libben> some1 more experienced than me should take over here. =)
<Chousuke> deb ftp://bolugftp.uni-bonn.de/pub/kde/stable/3.4.2/kubuntu breezy-updates main I think this is redundant :P
<libben> Chousuke: u wanna jump in on a mounting help? 
<Chousuke> Well, tell me what's wrong and I'll see if I can help :P
<CellarDoor> Chousuke: ah yes
<libben> we created a /media/windows folder and looked at the partitions with fdisk -l and mounted hda1 to see if that was the right part to mount, then umount it and try to mount the hda2 to see what that was. 
<libben> but he allready has hda2 mounted in fstab 
<libben> but he cant look at it in /media/hda2
<xuniL_> i umounted hda2
<xuniL_> and mounted it again to the windows folder!
<Chousuke> if it's in fstab it doesn't mean it's mounted.
<libben> xuniL_: there is a folder called hda2 in /media? or did i get that wrong
<azertyuuu> hello all
<xuniL_> its named
<azertyuuu> i'm new to kubuntu and i want to get acces to my windowsfiles, can anyone help me
<xuniL_> "hard drive (hda2)"
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> and it's ntfs?
<azertyuuu> yes
<xuniL_> i can enter media/windows in console to gett my files but not with konq
<xuniL_> yes its ntfs
<Chousuke> what happens with konqueror?
<CellarDoor> Chousuke: so, I should just # that out then ? and maybe change deb http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342 breezy-updates main to "kde343" ??
<Chousuke> CellarDoor: no. it's useless in breezy
<Chousuke> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<CellarDoor> Chousuke: oh
<CellarDoor> Chousuke: of course
<CellarDoor> Chousuke: I missed that bit... but looks like I need to paste from the guide anyway
<CellarDoor> ubotu: thanks for the link
<ubotu> CellarDoor: gern geschehen
<xuniL_> so my hda2 is now mounted in media/windows and umounted in media/hda2 but hda2 is still showned in media and my new mounted windows folder aint showing...
<CellarDoor> ubotu: ?
<ubotu> CellarDoor: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Chousuke> ubotu is a bot :P
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Chousuke
<CellarDoor> oh
<Chousuke> heh.
<CellarDoor> :p
<xuniL_> i like you ubotu
<xuniL_> chousuke should i try to "ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Chousuke> that'd only restart X :P
<Chousuke> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<xuniL_> but do i need to restart to gett it showing in media?
<Chousuke> xuniL_: I think this might be hal trouble.
<Chousuke> xuniL_: if it is, then it's a known bug
<xuniL_> hal?
<CellarDoor> Chousuke: thanks for the help, I shall follow the BreezyUpgrade guide and I should be right
<xuniL_> any fix?
<Chousuke> how are you trying to access the mount?
<CellarDoor> gtg
<Chousuke> not yet AFAIK
<Chousuke> with media://?
<xuniL_> media/windows
<Chousuke> so hm
<Chousuke> is it mounted there? :P
<xuniL_> no..
<Chousuke> hm. well obviously you wouldn't see the files then
<xuniL_> but if i cd /media/windows
<xuniL_> i can se them in console
<Chousuke> as a users?
<xuniL_> trying the howto you send.
<Chousuke> -s
<Chousuke> because that's really weird
<Chousuke> if you can see it as /media/windows then it's mounted
<Chousuke> and it should be like just another directory
<xuniL_> yeah...
<Chousuke> are you sure you're not using media:/// to access it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mount: RPC: Program not registered
<Kamping_Kaiser> any idea what causese this when trying to mount nfs shares? i think its to do with rpc not being able to listen out
<Chousuke> you need that mapper thing I think.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah , thats it :O
<xuniL_> yeah i am sure
<Chousuke> portmap
<xuniL_> chousuke whanna vnc?
<Chousuke> xuniL_: do you have proper permission to the dir?
<xuniL_> dont know if its working thow.
<Chousuke> xuniL_: fine by me. 
<Chousuke> Hope it isn't too slow :P
<xuniL_> heh
<Chousuke> xuniL_: can you PM me? :P
<spiral> hi
<xuniL_> need to reg..
<Chousuke> are you on other networks?
<xuniL_> give mail and i will send it..
<xuniL_> no..
<Chousuke> I wonder if there is an option to allow unregged PMs
<xuniL_> give mail and i send a invitation
<Chousuke> /whois me
<Chousuke> and take out the 1= part
<Chousuke> i= 
<Chousuke> I don't want to say my mail on this channel in case there are spambots :P
<DexterF_> hi
<xuniL_> eheh k
<DexterF_> how do I change the X refresh? My monitor is connected via BNC so no EDID info hence X drops to 60Hz
<DexterF_> which doesn't rock of course
<Chousuke> now if I only would get a VNC client installed
<xuniL_> heh:D
<xuniL_> now its posted
<Chousuke> ok.
<Smeggy> hello, i have a question: how can I switch over to my USB audio device in Kubuntu?
<Chousuke> might take a while to arrive.
<Chousuke> :P
<xuniL_> k
<xuniL_> if it dont work first time test port 5900
<Smeggy> the usb audio device is supported under Linux, as it worked in Ubuntu, and KDE knows about it as it shows up in KInfoCenter
<Smeggy> but i'm not sure how to switch over to using it :)
<Chousuke> xuniL_: it sent me your lan address :/
<Chousuke> can i get your IP from your whois?
<xuniL_> got to get no-ip working ..
<xuniL_> 81.231.148.141
<xuniL_> thats my ip
<xuniL_> can you connecT?
<Chousuke> trying :P
<iface> how to unrar files? ark says that i have to install unrar, but there is no package in adept called unrar...
<Chousuke> I'll use the web interface
<xuniL_> ahh.
<the_low|afk> hi chan
<Smeggy> So, does anyone know how to switch between soundcards?
<Chousuke> except it seems to not load properlu
<xuniL_> is it loading the java applet?
<Chousuke> which display is it?
<xuniL_> try the 5900 port
<the_low> problem: i need to run a script with root rights - could anybody point me in the right (google) direction, plz?
<the_low> regularly, without sudo, that is
<xuniL_> 81.231.148.141:5900
<DexterF_> chown it to root and set suid bit
<DexterF_> man chmod
<the_low> DexterF_: thanks.
<xuniL_> chousuke 81.231.148.141:5900 try that...
<Chousuke> xuniL_: trying
<xuniL_> k
<Chousuke> but it doesn't seem to like it
<blurpy> it's sad that after 3 releases the (k)ubuntu installation still does not get the mode right for my laptop monitor, so it's black unless i set the framebuffer mode on the command line. and now i just finished a clean install of kubuntu, and when booting now, the screen is black again :/
<Chousuke> are you sure your firewall isn't blocking anything?
<xuniL_> hm... dunno
<Chousuke> how about the java server?
<xuniL_> havent configurate the firewall
<xuniL_> i know that my routher have those port open
<Chousuke> do you have 5800 open?
<xuniL_> yes and 5900
<Chousuke> it loads some java applet, but I can only see a red X
<xuniL_> but i wrote that i should use 5900
<Chousuke> the connection times out
<DexterF_> when I tinker with xorg.conf with my fav editor it won't survive the next update, right?
<azertyuuu> hey all, can somebody help me to install  opera
<Smeggy> what do you need azertyuuu 
<azertyuuu> opera webbroswer installed
<Chousuke> xuniL_: are you using tightvnc?
<xuniL_> krfb
<Chousuke> what is that?
<Smeggy> azertyuuu, grab the static .deb from the opera site, run dpkg -i file.deb
<Smeggy> thats all you need to do :)
<xuniL_> thats the name of the program heh
<Chousuke> ah, righ, KDE desktop sharing
<azertyuuu> Smeggy the website says that i need to open in a texteditor
<Smeggy> where does it say that azertyuuu?
<azertyuuu> when it normally has to ask either to save or to open
<Chousuke> xuniL_: the java applet isn't giving me access
<xuniL_> how do i enable it then?
<Chousuke> No idea.
<xuniL_> heh
<iface> where to get the packages RAR or UNRAR?
<Chousuke> xuniL_: are you sure you configured the server to accept connections from the internet?
<azertyuuu> ah now it works
<Chousuke> iface: non-free ones are in multiverse.
<xuniL_> test again now..
<xuniL_> with 5900
<xuniL_> still the same?
<iface> i added multiverse to my respositories, but i cant find it ...
<xuniL_> still not working chousuke?
<Chousuke> xuniL_: still times ouy
<Chousuke> out*
<xuniL_> hmm...
<xuniL_> how do i configruate the firewall? in console?
<Chousuke> do you even have one?
<Chousuke> maybe krfb is incompatible with regular VNC
<xuniL_> do you have kdrc?
<xuniL_> krdc
<Chousuke> no. :P
<Chousuke> I'm running OS X
<xuniL_> ahhh...
<Chousuke> I think I could compile it.
<Chousuke> but that would take AGES
<Chousuke> :P
<Chousuke> because of the KDE dependencies.
<xuniL_> i will try with real vnc viewer
<Chousuke> xuniL_: you could use tightvncserver
<xuniL_> okey will install that then
<xuniL_> soon done
<Chousuke> and it has a web server 
<Chousuke> use that.
<xuniL_> okey
<xuniL_> iam downloading rigth now
<Chousuke> you'll need to read the manual page a bit though
<xuniL_> nhaaa :D
<azertyuuu> why are all the fonts in Kubuntu so big ???
<xuniL_> getting wine now too...
<azertyuuu> how can i change that
<azertyuuu> btw, how can i get acces to windowsfiles in Konqi, it says that i have ho rights
<Chousuke> xuniL_: wine?
<xuniL_> yeah..
<xuniL_> wine  emulator...
<xuniL_> try again now with 5900...
<Chousuke> hmm, now it did something
<Chousuke> yay
<xuniL_> hehe. :P
<DexterF_> umm. ok, no one know about making my CRT go 1280@85?
* Chousuke took over xuniL_ :D
<xuniL_> laggy..
<Chousuke> let's see.
<Chousuke> hm :/
<Chousuke> it broke
<xuniL_> lol it krashed
<xuniL_> krfb
<Chousuke> :D
<xuniL_> krashed
<Chousuke> but hey, you got it to work.
<xuniL_> you sould here my computer... then you conneted...
<Chousuke> let's try again :p
<irielion> my konsole fonts are really bad... happened after update, how can i fix this?
<xuniL_> chousuke pm and i could send psw
<xuniL_> lol my computer sounded like hell then you connected
<Chousuke> ?)
<xuniL_> the password you got was one time use....
<xuniL_> hemligt
<xuniL_> thats the psw
<Chousuke> ok
<coruja> irielion: you can change the fonts in konsole's preferences
<azertyuuu> btw, how can i get acces to windowsfiles in Konqi, it says that i have ho rights
<Chousuke> hnmm
<xuniL_> ?
<Chousuke> which of those is konqueror? :d
<azertyuuu> konqueror
<xuniL_> here you go :D
<Chousuke> ah. ok :P
<azertyuuu> can you help me
<Chousuke> wtf.
<Chousuke> that's interesting
<xuniL_> thats the one i umounted
<azertyuuu> how can i get acces to windowsfiles in Konqi, it says that i have no rights
<Chousuke> interesting
<iface> i am using the new kubuntu 5.10, but i can't find rar or unrar in multiverse nor universe? does anybody know where to get them?
<Chousuke> argh
<xuniL_> wtf...
<xuniL_> working now---
<Chousuke> yeah
<xuniL_> k
<Chousuke> so you can't access it properly from through the mounted hd's dir
<Chousuke> but if you write the path manually it'll work
<xuniL_> nod..
* puckman would once again like to point out he really loves his kubuntu install
<DexterF_> do I need voice in here?
<coruja> iface: the packages are called unrar-free and unrar-nonfree, both in the breezy repos
<xuniL_> okey..
* buz thinks he has found abug in the installer
<buz> with connected usb2 drive, it wont load all modules but crashes
<Chousuke> KDE looks kind of cool :)
<xuniL_> heh...
<buz> after unplugging it the installer worked
<xuniL_> you run gnome?
<libben> ok
<Chousuke> xuniL_: yeah. Or well, would if I had ubuntu.
<libben> what was this update manager?
<libben> why not have it in adept?
<Chousuke> KDE lacks some features I need.
<libben> synaptic is just reload and mark all updates
<xuniL_> k
<libben> why a single program for this
<buz> Chousuke: features like ?
<Chousuke> buz: input modules.
<xuniL_> my brother bought a powerbook a few weeks ago.. :D
<Chousuke> buz: they will be introduced in QT 4
<coruja> libben: as adept is rather new, i suppose there will be still some features to come in future...
<coruja> and iirc there's no development of kynaptic anymore
<Chousuke> I'll try installing KDE
<Chousuke> it'll take a long time to compile though :/
<xuniL_> heh
<xuniL_> any one feel like vs in enemy-territory?
<iface> coruja, unrar-nonfree is not in my list. which url must be added to responsities to get the packet?
<iface> i will check if its there
<xuniL_> how do i fix th mp3 problem?
<iface> xuniL, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<coruja> iface: maybe you haven't all sections enabled: main restricted universe multiverse
<libben> xuniL_: make that urbanterror and u got a game =)
<xuniL_> hmm i will download it then :_D
<libben> its a quake3 mod =)
<libben> so u need to install quake3 and then download urt
<Chousuke> Can you play quake 3 mods even without the actual game? :D
<Chousuke> the source is free.
<libben> ;P
<xuniL_> you can play enemy-terriory free..
<Chousuke>  might go and download it
<xuniL_> http://www.mrbass.org/enemyterritory/
<libben> urbanterror was going to be ported to ET, but im not sure what has happend now when q3 source is free
<xuniL_> for mac :D
<iface> coruja, thx's a lot. i find it
<iface> but it was very curious ...
<Chousuke> TOASnet isn't even being slow today
<Chousuke> able to DL 200kBps :P
<Chousuke> and sometimes I even get as fast as 600kBps :o
<Chousuke> but when people are warezing it's usually something like 20-30kBps
<Chousuke> I wonder if a PB has enough power to run ET.
<Chousuke> The HD might cause troule.
<Chousuke> trouble*
<nikkia> Chousuke: i think the OSX version runs on a PB 'ok', but i dunno if there is a PPC version for linux
<Chousuke> I'm running OS X now anyway. :)
<Chousuke> Have to try Ubuntu when my breezy CDs arerive though.
<Chousuke> arrive.
<xuniL_> what pb du uoi have?
<Chousuke> an older model. 1.33GHz, 1.25GB of RAM and GeForce FX 5200 Go 64MB (or something)
<xuniL_> pb do you have?
<xuniL_> ok
<xuniL_> the only problem would be the prosessor
<NeedHelp> Hi, Can You help me? I dont know How to play An mp3 with kubuntu. Im using the 5.10 version!
<libben> NeedHelp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<xuniL_> et roxx
<NeedHelp> Thanks, I'm watching
<xuniL_> i had a UT2004 key too but it got baned...
<NeedHelp> Hey, help me Libben
<NeedHelp> i've seen but it says the packet is obsolet
<NeedHelp> it says it's too old !
* buz cant understand why gstreamer plugins dont call gst-register themselves
<_ubuntu> lulu
<jpatrick> lo
<_ubuntu> francais ?
<jpatrick> non
<azertyuuu> hey all , how can i have permission to acces /mnt/windows in kubuntu ???
* NeedHelp is going to lunch
<libben> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<jpatrick> libben: not the guide :o
<libben> xuniL_: do u have problems when gaming?
<xuniL_> just played a litle yesterday... but no...
<xuniL_> not then..
<xuniL_> just that i have to run it as root :D
<jpatrick> xuniL_: sudo -s
<libben> thats really wrong
<libben> u shouldent run games as root
<jpatrick> yeah
<libben> then u made something wrong
<bsd3> Hi, Friends!
<libben> but anyhow
<Chousuke> one possible solution: add yourself to the video group :P
<xuniL_> i will take a look again... at it
<Chousuke> please note this is guessing the problem :P
<bsd3> I have installed Kubuntu from an ISO image mouted on to another machine via netboot
<libben> i have some problems with quake3... i cant get console to dropdown... and only solution to this is to have us keyboard layout before i boot the game
<Chousuke> But hmm
<xuniL_> well i cant get down the console ... but i write all i need in my config.cfg
<Chousuke> It'll be cool when technology advances so much you can play first-person shooters over VNC
<Chousuke> or a similar technology.
<xuniL_> then no one would be doing work at work..
<Chousuke> then I could just keep machines in my closet and use them all with my main desktop machine.
<bobbyd> Chousuke, have you seen nxclient?
<Chousuke> hmm, no.
<bobbyd> Chousuke, the nomachine stuff is amaxing compared to vnc for X
<bobbyd> it does audio and video
<bobbyd> over a lan, 3d is pretty good too
<Chousuke> heh.
<Chousuke> I'll install that on my parent's machine
<bobbyd> it's also great over a modem
<bobbyd> so much better than vnc
<bobbyd> but it's only for connecting to machines running X
<libben> what do i need to be able to see all media contents on sites with firefox? 
<libben> i have mozila-player plugin
<libben> but that blanks on me sometimes.
<libben> it gets to 99% and then never shows the video
<jpatrick> libben: the "guidance control thingy" is in System Settings
<libben> jpatrick: system settings == guidance control? or is it a thing in system settings. cause i dont have a icon called that =)
<jpatrick> libben: No guidance control are modules for System Settings
<jpatrick> or KControl
<libben> yeah, so all the things in system settings are guidance control
<xuniL_> libben dident need to run ET with root any more
<jpatrick> libben: the modules are Storage Media, Users & Groups, and Disk and Filesystems
<libben> ooh.. k. then i know =)
<jpatrick> libben: I don't know why Adept is not on the menu..
<libben> jpatrick: ur reading from the forums ill take it ?
<jpatrick> libben: yep :)
<xuniL_> okey i needed root acess
<libben> well i got it fixed
<libben> i kbuildsycoca it =)
<xuniL_> :/
<gath> hello, i installed the new version (breezy) yet
<jpatrick> okay
<gath> but i have some problems to install some kde-programs over apt
<xuniL_> libben i installed it in /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/
<gath> i always get some errors
<libben> xuniL_: im not the one to ask for help when it gets to permissions and why is what =) 
<libben> cause im not good at perms
<xuniL_> okey libben
<xuniL_> i will ask chousuke
<jpatrick> libben: what's kbuildsycoca?
<xuniL_> chousuke aint ET installed in right path (/usr/local/games/enemy-territory/)
<Chousuke> that should work
<gath> some packages depends on: kdelibs4 (>= 4:3.4.0)  or  libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3)
<xuniL_> well i need permissions for that place
<gath> what`s wrong? anybody can help?
<jpatrick> xuniL_: no
<xuniL_> ?
<jpatrick> xuniL_: unless you want to edit it
<xuniL_> well i whant...
<xuniL_> i need to..
<xuniL_> to download mapps exc
<xuniL_> i will change it..
<Chousuke> hmm
<xuniL_> or shouldent i?
<Chousuke> put sticky bit on it.
<Chousuke> +s
<libben> rebuilds the system configuration cache
<Chousuke> or whatever that was.
<libben> and i needed to fix the user also
<libben> it was root on it, needed to be user
<libben> and voila, now the menu works
<jpatrick> xuniL_: can't you put the maps in your home dir?
<gath> is there anybody here, who had an correct sources-list?
<xuniL_> well then if i had other users not being able to use...
<apokryphos> gath: hoary?
<gath> breezy
<apokryphos> gath: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<libben> gath: check the breezy guid
<gath> where should i past what?
<gath> kann anybody send me a correkt sources.lst over DCC ?
<libben> gath: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<jpatrick> gath: copy that text into your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<gath> on the end of the list?
<jpatrick> overwrite
<libben> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<libben> gath: check there also
<Chousuke> xuniL_: you can also change the dir owner to root:games, then give the group write privileges, and add users to that grou
<Chousuke> group
<xuniL_> k
<xuniL_> i did it my way:D
<xuniL_> got it crashing now... yay.... :(
<xuniL_> cant move my mouse..
<xuniL_> and just can see half of my console
<gath> libben: while the upgrade my computer hangs
<gath> on installing gstreamer0.8..............
<gath> what to do?
<Phantom^^> can someone help me mount a hard disk using the kubuntu live cd
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> I can't make NX work :/
<Chousuke> says "no protocol specified"
<xuniL_> bhaa..
<xuniL_> now i got ET chrashed
<gath> hallo, can`t make the breezy update and upgrade
<gath> get some errors:
<gath> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gath> what`s wrong?
<jpatrick> gath: do "kdesu ksysguard"
<gath> ok
<jpatrick> should be a process called "apt" - kill it
<gath> ok, one process killed
<NeedHelp> Hi, can someone explain me how to PLay mp3 in kubunut?
<NeedHelp> *kubuntu
<_olwin> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ;)
<apokryphos> install gstreamer0.8-mad and akode-mpeg
<jpatrick> NeedHelp: install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe
<NeedHelp> what's universe?
<apokryphos> a repository -- for information on the differences of repos, /msg ubotu components
<NeedHelp> :kornbluth.freenode.net 505 NeedHelp :Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register!
<gath> next error: W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release:
<gath> BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<gath> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<apokryphos> NeedHelp: I'm sure you can guess what to do
<apokryphos> gath: please don't flood in here
<NeedHelp> lol ok ;)
<apokryphos> NeedHelp: /msg nickserv register PASSWORD
<gath> what to do?
<[CC] Punkrock> hey
<NeedHelp>  /msg nickserv register 2890
<jpatrick> haha
<[CC] Punkrock> lol
<xuniL_> damn almost full cpu...
<xuniL_> average 100%
<[CC] Punkrock> can anyone send me the netboot files for kubuntu 5.10? mine seem to be corrupt (checksum error and they're 0 bytes large...)
<apokryphos> gath: try doing what it says
<[CC] Punkrock> i've already redownloaded but it gives the same error
<gath> apokryphos: what the text says?
<[CC] Punkrock> the pxelinux.cfg and the pxelinux.0 file is all i need
<apokryphos> gath: yup
<gath> apokryphos: dpkg........?
<gath> i never do this before
<apokryphos> so?
<xuniL_> damn... to big lagg
<apokryphos> xuniL_: what's taking it all up?
<xuniL_> amarokapp...
<xuniL_> (amarok)
<gath> apokryphos: ok make dpkg --configure -a
<apokryphos> gath: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gath> but my computer hangs on on this step
<xuniL_> but if i pause it and enter like Et i laggs any way..
<apokryphos> xuniL_: ouch; what version?
<xuniL_> 3.4.3
<apokryphos> a few have reported that problem too; sounds like a memory leak. I thought it had been fixed...
<xuniL_> sorry wrong
<gath> i know in the root modus
<libben> how do i start katapult ?
<libben> cause it dont get started when i type katapult
<xuniL_> its 1.3.1
<[CC] Punkrock> Cant anyone help me?
<gath> apokryphos: it has some problems to install gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec ein (0.8.11-0ubuntu5)
<apokryphos> !tell libben about katapult
<mrmarcel> hallo
<gath> apokryphos: and the pc hangs on this step
<apokryphos> are you actually going to use that package?
<xuniL_> apokryphos is it that version?
<apokryphos> what?
<gath> i don`t know, maybe for mp3?
<apokryphos> no, for mp3s you need gstreamer0.8-mad and akode-mpeg
<gath> maybe i don`t need it
<gath> so how i can delete it?
<xuniL_> are the version of amarok 1.3.1 the one with memory leak?
<libben> k
<apokryphos> seems like it does potentially have one
<apokryphos> 1.3.3 is the latest amarok release..
<xuniL_> k
<apokryphos> (memory link in the packaged amaroK.. not sure if the actual amaroK did)
<xuniL_> k
<apokryphos> Riddell: build-dep for amarok fails -- shall I bugreport?
<NeedHelp> apokrysphos: Please help me, i am reading the guide, but it's for Ubuntu and i have kubuntu!
<libben> katapult seems fine, but why not just do the same to alt+f2 ? if i understand this right katapult just getting the env variable to be able to quick type the programs, as in shell, but there u hit tab to complete the started word
<xuniL_> needhelp its the same
<apokryphos> libben: it's a lot more than that
<Riddell> apokryphos: what's the fail?
<NeedHelp> xuniL Ubuntu uses synaptic!
<jpatrick> libben: katapult rocks!
<apokryphos> Riddell: doesn't even mention it, which is annoying
<libben> u think?
<libben> its big and bloated =) 
<jpatrick> how?
<libben> but it has what i miss in alt+f2
<apokryphos> bloated -- how exactly? Seems really lightweight to me
<jpatrick> yeah
<libben> why not integrate the function of tab completion or program completion on what u type. as in katapult
* apokryphos looks for an option to find out failed depends
<libben> when i say bloated i mean the big icons and all the gui for what its doing
<Riddell> apokryphos: works for me
<libben> why is not alt f2 do the same as katapult for example
<libben> that would rock
<gath> apokryphos: can you help, please?
<apokryphos> Riddell: weird; I get a plain E: Build-dependencies for amarok could not be satisfied.
<apokryphos> gath: not without knowing the problem
<jpatrick> libben: Katapult can look thought folders and bookmarks
<Riddell> apokryphos: what do you do to get that?
<apokryphos> Riddell: sudo apt-get build-dep amarok
<libben> oooh.. just noticed the folder thing
<[CC] Punkrock> Can anyone send me netboot files "pxelinux.0 "and "pxelinux.cfg" for Kubuntu 5.10 (amd64) please? they are corrupted according to my md5
<NeedHelp> /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<libben> well its nice. but a bit big... it would be fine if it was in alt f2, that would rock
<hussam> is it possible to display emails in kmail in threaded view?
<apokryphos> -V is as useful as ever ;-)
<gath> apokryphos: the problem with dpkg --configure -a
<Riddell> apokryphos: definatly works for me
<jpatrick> libben: I think Tenor will replace it
<apokryphos> weird -- can anyone else try sudo apt-get build-dep amarok  on breezy? Don't have to go through with the download, just see if it cops out
<NeedHelp> how to enable universe?
<gath> apokryphos: afer starting my computer hangs on installing gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec
<federico> Hello everybody! I updated yesterday from Hoary to Breezy (did a new install), but it seems as if the Konqueror View Profiles like they used to be on Hoary disappeared? Wether I use Konqueror to surf the web or browse through the filesystem, it all looks the same, no folder tree etc in file system view. Is there a clean way to reimplement all those profiles (or how it is called?)? Google didn't give any useful answers (yet). Thanks in advance for you
<apokryphos> gath: remove that gstreamer package as you're not using it
<gath> and how?
<apokryphos> gath: sudo aptitude remove gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec
<apokryphos> NeedHelp: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the repos with "Universe"
<apokryphos> NeedHelp: or if you're on breezy just use adept for it
<gath> apokryphos: ok i did this
<gath> apokryphos: (aptitude remove gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec)
<gath> apokryphos: but the same problem
<apokryphos> what does it say?
<gath> the computer hang on installing gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec
<NeedHelp> apokryphos breezy is the last release of kubuntu? the 5.10?
<apokryphos> yes
<NeedHelp> Thanks
<gath> apokryphos: Richte gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec ein (0.8.11-0ubuntu5) ..
<apokryphos> gath: did the aptitude remove go ok without errors?
<gath> apokryphos: and on this point, the computer hangs
<NeedHelp> apokryphos: i am in Adept.. But i don't Find Universe XD
<Riddell> federico: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<apokryphos> NeedHelp: Universe is a repository (for more information on the repo differences, /msg ubotu components). Go to Adept -> Manage Repositories
<federico> Riddell: thank you, I'll take a look at it!
<apokryphos> NeedHelp: enable the lines with "universe"
<NeedHelp> :apokryphos thanks, i'll do
<gath> apokryphos: get this error message:
<gath> E: Konnte Lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11 Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfgbar)
<apokryphos> Riddell: would be cool to have bullets at the top linking to the afaqs below I think 8)
<apokryphos> gath: you should have mentioned that -- always mention errors in a process. Why aren't you adding the sudo before the aptitude remove? 
<Riddell> apokryphos: patches welcome :)
<apokryphos> will do
<gath> apokryphos: i`m always in the root modus
<Riddell> federico: let me know if it works by the way, I only just wrote that
<gath> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hussam> Should I stick to Krita 1.4.1 that shipped with breezy or do I upgrade to 1.4.2 from kubuntu.org?
<apokryphos> gath: ok, then close any synaptic/apt/adept processes
<Riddell> anyone have IE able to tell me how kubuntu.org looks on it?
<apokryphos> gath: and you shouldn't always be in root mode
<jairbubbles> hi all
<Riddell> hussam: upgrading should fix more things than it breaks
<jairbubbles> everyone experiencing problems with amarok ?
<apokryphos> jairbubbles: cpu running up?
<gath> apokryphos: only in the bash for update and upgrade
<jairbubbles> apokryphos: no, can't launch it
<apokryphos> gath: make sure no apt-related things are running
<apokryphos> jairbubbles: what's the error?
<jairbubbles> apokryphos: amaroK: [Loader]  amarokapp probably crashed!
<hussam> Riddell: ok thanks I'll upgrade to Krita 1.4.2 fro breezy.
<apokryphos> jairbubbles: :/. 1.3.1?
<hussam> Riddell:  for* breezy.
<jairbubbles> apokryphos: yes, the weird thing is that it was working fine until i reboot
<the_low> acpi on ibm thinkpad t23: is there any way to run a script when the machine wakes up from suspen to ram? google is not much of a help there.
<gath> apokryphos: ok i restart the computer
<NeedHelp> apokryphos: ok! i have enabled universe, now how to listen mp3?
<apokryphos> jairbubbles: close all instances of amarok, then try mv ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrcold
<apokryphos> NeedHelp: install akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad
<vicks> Riddell: the mouseovereffects on the tabs looks a bit funny in IE, they flicker in the same blue color as the background when you move over and then they go back to looking like normal (not the mouseover state). my english is a bit sluggish, hope you understand what i meant
<_aj> hi people
<jairbubbles> apokryphos: remove/reinstall deleting amarokrc, no change !
<hussam> is there anyway to block ads in konqueror like in firefox's adblock?
<[CC] Punkrock> Can anyone send me netboot files "pxelinux.0 "and "pxelinux.cfg" for Kubuntu 5.10 (amd64) please? they are corrupted according to my md5
<NeedHelp> apokryphos: IT WORKS!! thanks a lot ;)
<jpatrick> hussam: In KDE 3.5 B1 yes
<apokryphos> jairbubbles: is there really no other output from the terminal?
<apokryphos> NeedHelp: np =)
<jairbubbles> apokryphos: juste before, amaroK: [Loader]  Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<hussam> jpatrick: but not in 3.4.3, right?
<apokryphos> hm, nah, that's fine
<apokryphos> I recall that crash being a known error; I thought it was fixed though..
<jpatrick> hussam: don't think so
<apokryphos> jairbubbles: checked bugzilla?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Riddell> vicks: ok, thanks
<Riddell> vicks: anything else look funny?
<freeflying> which is the best under kde to manager pictures in a DC
<vicks> Riddell: the layout seem to be ok. oh, the kubuntu-logo on the wiki-frontpage doesn't have transparency
<Riddell> vicks: wiki frontpage?
<jairbubbles> apokryphos: nothing on bugzilla ....
<vicks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<Riddell> vicks: oh the kubuntu logo, well I'm not fixing that, that file needs transparency
<Riddell> vicks: thanks for your help
<vicks> np
<Sho_> freeflying: Digikam
<freeflying> it dosen't works so well
<xtacocorex> anyone have the lexmark z600 driver? the link in the howto on the forums isn't working
<server> Q: Is there any GUI based FTP servers for linux, or GUI frontends for proftpd or any other common ftp server?
<`Nomad> server: http://freshmeat.net/projects/gproftpd/
<apokryphos> Riddell: http://giannaros.org/one.patch
<paelscrit> yea the download.lexmark site seems down
<apokryphos> Riddell: whoop, did the patch wrongly; refresh ;-)
<xtacocorex> paelscrit: i'm trying one of the default ones on the os now just to see if it works
<xtacocorex> paelscrit: it's initializing, but not feeding paper
<Riddell> apokryphos: diff -u please
<Riddell> diff without -u is ugly ugly
<apokryphos> Riddell: ok, done
<Freizeitkoch> [x]  5.10 done ;-)
<federico> Hello everybody ... is there a way to get Konqueror to look in Breezy like it did in Hoary when browsing the file system, surfing and so on? The things described on http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php don't work, and I've got a mess now in Konqueror, even the url field disappeared, is there anything I can do? Thanks for your help 
<[CC] Punkrock> Can anyone send me netboot files "pxelinux.0 "and "pxelinux.cfg" for Kubuntu 5.10 (amd64) please? they are corrupted according to my md5
<[CC] Punkrock> 0bytes large
<[CC] Punkrock> md5 says the .cfg/default doesnt exist and that the pxelinux.0's checksum doesnt match
<Riddell> apokryphos: changes in, many thanks
<Phantom^^> Hey can someone help me set up an nvidia graphics card
<m_tadeu> hello....I have 2 kernel versions and the kubuntu boot splash only shows up when I boot on the most recent...how do I set it to apear in all?
<abbas> does any way ton install java runtime plugins for mozilla 
<Blissex> m_tadeu: use some nice frontend to add the other kernel to the GRUB or LILO config...
<Blissex> m_tadeu: if both your kernel versions are from a precompiled package they should both be in the menu though. If you add a kernel version manually compiled you need to manually add it to the GRUB or LILO menu files.
<NeedHelp> Can someone help me about installing a software?
<abbas> does any way ton install java runtime plugins for mozilla ?
<m_tadeu> Blissex: they are...the boot splash that shows up is from ubuntu, and not from kubuntu
<m_tadeu> Blissex: drawbacks from upgrading from kubuntu 5.1 preview
<NeedHelp> I need help: How to install Skype?
<APalmela> hello
<APalmela> can anyone help me configure a priner in Kubuntu 5.10 ?
<APalmela> I configured it but when i order to print a test page nothing appens 
<APalmela> does anyone have the same problem ?
<Blissex> m_tadeu: Uhm. Well, for the boot splash, there is a nice page on that in the Kubuntu Wiki somewhere. 
<m_tadeu> Blissex: oki...thanx
<murr> is there some package that includes small games for kde (or something)?
<Sho_> murr: kdegames
<murr> Sho_: ok, thanks
<Sho_> murr: I enjoy playing Kolf, the minigolf game ;)
<NeedHelp> ora chiedi ott
<H2O> i need help on adept package manager
<murr> Sho_, :)
<H2O> i need help
<H2O> can anyone help me out with packages?
<H2O> i can't succesfully fetch the updates because it stops on 50%
<H2O> waiting for headers
<H2O> and it stops there, waiting along for the headers
<H2O> can anyone help me out for this problem?
<H2O> ...
<H2O> i can't succesfully fetch the updates because it stops waiting for headers can anyone help me out for this problem?
<Sho_> H2O: It's probably a problem with the download mirrors, just retry a little later?
<H2O> i don't know
<H2O> it stops there without life signal
<Sho_> H2O: I suggest waiting half an hour and then trying again
<H2O> ok but i have enabled all the universe and multivers servers
<H2O> and it keeps maintain in this state
<Sho_> H2O: Well, the servers might have a problem, or it's not related to the servers but a networking issue between you and them, etc. ... lots of possible failure points for a network connection :)
<H2O> so i must wait a while?
* Sho_ updated without a problem earlier today
<H2O> my internet connection works well i see ^^'''
<H2O> ok i will wait so... thanks for the help
<H2O> thanks really a lot
<Sho_> Well, I hope you have more success later :)
<H2O> i couldn't figure out why it stopped
<H2O> i hope it so! i hope it >.<
<NeedHelp> 111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<NeedHelp> 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<H2O> -.-
<NeedHelp> la faccina 11
<H2O> l'hai detto te di non insultare
<NeedHelp> Sorry 4 the spam
<H2O> ah lol
<Eno_> i have two questions about beagle. first, when i access http://localhost:8888/beagle/search.aspx i get "Server error in '/beagle' application" "Description: Error processing request.". second, using best, when i click on the links from the results, nothing happens.
<Eno_> how can i fix this?
<Eno_> by the way, kubuntu is very nice, i just installed it :)
<murr> how can i make the desktop icons smaller?
<puckman> in kubuntu?
<murr> no, in solaris ;)
<puckman> oh, dont know then
<puckman> but in kubuntu
<puckman> its in settings
<murr> :D
<murr> ofcourse in kubuntu =)
<jpatrick> under "Icons"
<puckman> appearance
<puckman> advanced
<puckman> and then icons
<puckman> man I'm sooo in love with KDE
<puckman> Can't believe I used Gnome for so many months just  because people told me to
<puckman> should have gone with my first choice
<H2O> lol
<Eno_> i was a gnome user as well
<Eno_> at first...
<Eno_> so no one knows about beagle?
<puckman> it makes more sense
<puckman> and fits a LOT better on a small 12" screen
<murr> puckman, thanks
<puckman> I also like the mail client, have to figure out how to get my old mail from thunderbird over
<murr> one more question though: is there an easy way to take a screenshot?
<puckman> as i dont want to run two mail clients
<Hobart_> 2 quick questions... on a Mac laptop, how does a default kubuntu do middleclick and rightclick with the touchpad?
<puckman> good question, i want to do that too
<Eno_> ksnapshot
<Eno_> ctrl f2, ksnapshot
<Hobart_> Next, how do I paste multiple text lines from Konsole into Konversation? :)
<murr> Eno_: ahh.. thanks :)
<Eno_> it should really be bound to print-screen
<jpatrick> Eno_: you can do Alt-Printscreen or Ctrl-Printscreen
<adamt> is it possible to get kubuntus systems settings for other distroes?
<puckman> ctrl print screen does nothing for me
<jpatrick> and paste it to any image editor
<adamt> why not just use ksnapshot for screenshots
<Sho_> adamt: Sure, you could copy its rc files and set up the paths on $your_distro
<puckman> yeah, just tried it, works sweet
<puckman> would be nice to be able to invoke it with a shortcut
<adamt> Sho_: no no, not the settings itself, but this; http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=470&slide=47
<Sho_> ah, the app
<adamt> yes
<Sho_> thought you meant the profiles, toolbar setups, etc.
<adamt> kinda a bad name :P
<tilo2345> hello, is there by default a /root directory in kubuntu?
<H2O> i have to ask a question
<Sho_> tilo2345: The FAQ in the topic should have something on root in Kubuntu
<Eno_> tilo2345: there is /root
<adamt> H2O: just ask instead of asking if you can ask :P
<tilo2345> thanks!
<Sho_> adamt: Sorry, I'm not sure about the heritage of the Systems Settings app ... but then I also don't like it and switched back to KControl pretty fast
<H2O> what i have to do if the fetch update request keeps stop
<puckman> hey, does anyone know why the network settings icon is so low res?
<apokryphos> Sho_: what don't you like about it?
<puckman> its the only one
<puckman> I noticed it in 3 different versions of kubuntu now
<Sho_> apokryphos: I find it cumbersome to go forth and back between modules - I prefer the hierarchy treeview on the left. Also, the app seems pretty rough around the edges, e.g. loading other modules keeps changing the window geometry, which is super-annoying
<apokryphos> I agree to an extent, though even in kcontrol these days I use icon mode
<Sho_> apokryphos: Granted, KControl has its own share of problems, but the version in 3.5 without the tabs and the quicksearch at the top is pretty nice
<apokryphos> kcontrol was recognised as "an issue" quite long ago, but they've only started doing something about it recently it seems
<Sho_> yeah, I know
<Sho_> System Settings seems like a copy of Mac OS X' System Preferences, which I really don't like very much either
<Sho_> But I'm not complaining - I have a choice, after all :-)
<balooo> does  anybody know if the  kubuntu  live dvd  for ppc contain  the  application kstars ,  thanks 
<murr> how can i play mp3's on amaroK?
<jpatrick> murr: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<jpatrick> in universe
<murr> ok thanks
<murr> yep, works now :) thanks a lot
<rai0d> hi
<jpatrick> hello
<rai0d> this rare problem
<rai0d> this the the no mount (auto) the usb hds
<Sho_> rai0d: Known bug. Fix soon.
<rai0d> aaha
<H2O> is sho online?
<Sho_> H2O: Hm?
<H2O> hear here
<H2O> when the os boots
<H2O> i read every time that the syncro eith the server time fails
<H2O> it's the only thing that fails at the kubuntu's boot time
<H2O> is a problem with the connection?
<H2O> i think that this failure is linked with the other problem of fetching updates
<H2O> cause another my friend has updated withoutproblem right now
<H2O> and we are in the same nation with the same dns
<Sho_> H2O: Yeah, that sounds like a problem with your internet connection
<H2O> but i surf on the net without problems
<Sho_> Hmm
<H2O> i can connect to any existing site
<puckman> so dns problems then
<H2O> and i must wait ?_?
<puckman> lol, sorry.
<puckman> have you tried another dns server?
<H2O> no cause i can't do it
<puckman> ?
<H2O> i can't try another host
<puckman> not with you there
<puckman> you can enter manualy a dns number
<H2O> i'm not connected via adsl modem
<H2O> but router line
<puckman> yes so am I
<puckman> I have an alternative dns server entry and that works
<H2O> mh
<H2O> but the strange is
<Sho_> H2O: Just put another open DNS server in your /etc/resolv.conf and you'll be fine
<puckman> yes
<puckman> http://soa.granitecanyon.com/
<H2O> that another friend with my equal parameters (router line, same dns and same nation) and he worked with fetch as well
<puckman> Sorry I'm confused here, I stepped in half way.
<puckman> you are both connected to the same router
<puckman> annd have the same settings
<puckman> he is fine and you're not?
<H2O> nono
<H2O> we aren't connected to the same router
<H2O> but we have the same components at home
<puckman> that means nothing
<H2O> and in this case, the same ISP
<wincide> hi all
<puckman> still nothing
<H2O> so where is tha prob
<puckman> could be at the exchange
<puckman> let me get this straight
<AMIGrAve> I tried to install kubuntu on my parent's computer, there was some free space at the end of the disk but I didn't knew the bios was too old to handle read access at the end of the disk. Result: after kubuntu installation I got grub error 18. I tried to fix the mbr using the windows xp recovery crap without success. Is it possible to restore the mbr using kubuntu install disk ?
<puckman> computer, ethernet cable
<puckman> to a router and the router goes where?
<H2O> adsl line
<puckman> ok
<puckman> the adsl line goes to a circuit at the local telephone exchange
<puckman> and they can have a fuckup there
<puckman> I had that a few months back
<puckman> isp refused to admit it
<wincide> i m looking for a way to boot ostiger with grub , but i can't,.. someone who did it ??
<H2O> ok puckman
<H2O> i will consider it
<H2O> but i don't have internet connection problem
<puckman> but I insisted, they checked and found out the exhange had a fault
<puckman> so, in the meantime I used an open dns server
<puckman> which worked, slightly slower
<troth> hey i need help, my webcam is showing as my output sound and mty soundcard as my input, i forget the shell commands to fix
<puckman> one sec, will give you an address to try
<H2O> k
<H2O> i wanted only to install the mp3 codec for amarok
<H2O> and wine
<H2O> by the packages
<puckman> try, 217.47.120.200
<puckman> cant find an open one but thats mine
<H2O> ok
<puckman> well, my isp
<MegaManX> Hi all :). I need a little help with a fresh install of Kubuntu. I've another computer that I use as a file server running Debian sarge. In that machine, I have Samba properly configured. I can access my files and play them on the fly with my Windows machine or my Xbox. However, from Kubuntu, I can't play my shares locally. I've to copy, say, a mp3 and run it from my Kubuntu machine/partition. How do I fix that?
<H2O> i have to restart the connection
<H2O> i will get back if the op goes on
<H2O> thanx anyway
<puckman> no problems
<puckman> i hope it works
<H2O> country?
<puckman> me?
<H2O> ye
<puckman> uk but originaly from holland
<puckman> and soon japan
<puckman> :P
<H2O> lol we are europeans then
<puckman> u?
<H2O> ITA
<puckman> cool
<puckman> i use one of your words a LOT
<puckman> ciao
<puckman> Love that one
<H2O> lol ciao
<H2O> like hello
<H2O> :P
<puckman> i thought it was goodbye
<puckman> or see ya later
<puckman> doh
<H2O> yes it means it too
<puckman> ah
<troth> like aloha........
<puckman> wow, bye and hi
<H2O> goodbye= arrivederci  or   addio
<H2O> cya later = ci vediamo  or ciao
<puckman> lol, so its like YO
<puckman> you can say that in greeting and parting
<H2O> yeah
<H2O> just like that ;)
<H2O> i've been in canterbury for one week
* puckman is about to spend some money on open source stuff
<puckman> and loving it
<puckman> canterbury?
<H2O> yeah nice place canterbury
<puckman> never been there, stuck in london for the last 10 years
<H2O> london is a rush hour city :D
<puckman> cant wait to join my fiancee in japan next year
<puckman> yup
<troth> hey i need help, my webcam is showing as my output sound and mty soundcard as my input, i forget the shell commands to fix
<H2O> ok then
<puckman> Yeah saw that troth, no idea, sorry.
<H2O> i'm gonna try it out
<H2O> cya later
<H2O> ciao
<puckman> ciao
<troth> hmmmm
<H2O> ^^
<puckman> ^_^
<puckman> he used kopete?
<puckman> I thought kopete was for IM
<puckman> hey troth, is there no way to do that in the gui?
<troth> i had to do a new install, and it did it before, someone just gave me a shell fix so im not sure....
<puckman> ah
<puckman> know that feeling, buddy of mine helps me out but i have learned to write everything down he tells me ;)
<kamelion> hi, I messed up my sources.list (kubuntu breezy), could someone give me the standard list please?
<troth> ya not bad advice
<puckman> I only remember stuff I do lots of times, so a one off fix at install i will forget 6 months down the line
<puckman> have you done a search?
<troth> ya i did the first time i went through this, ill try again
<_chris> hi, if I installed the kde 3.4.91 beta and try to upgrade to ubuntu 5.10 what will happen?
<_chris> should I just leave the beta repository available and then breezy will keep the beta kde installed?
<puckman> troth: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=change+sound+source+kubuntu+terminal&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<puckman> that gives tons of links about messing in terminal regarding sound
<troth> thx
<tolonuga> Hi. I have trouble with the kubuntu kernel and my network cards, so I did what I'm used to: compile a kernel from vanilla source and put the files into place, edit menu.lst etc. here is my question: ubunto uses an initrd by default. Can I savely skip that one (my kernel includes all drivers I need)?
<kamelion> so, noone wants to send me a standard sources.list?
<Sho_> kamelion: What's wrong with the one you already have?
<kamelion> it got replaced by one for hoary
<kamelion> and I'm using breezy
<`Nomad> SOmething seems to have messed up my mime types.. I sthere a quick fix for that, like a new list of defaults
<`Nomad> kamelion: I think that all you have to do is change the word hoary to breezy, if I remember correctly
<kamelion> I tried that, but then I get 404's
<`Nomad> oh
<Sho_> kamelion: Hold on a sec, I'm booting my Breezy box ..
<`Nomad> Then there's a list in the FAQ, that,s where I took mine
<kamelion> ok, thank you
<jairbubbles> is someone experiencing problems withamarok, I can't launch it anymore
<`Nomad> !mime
<ubotu> Wish i knew, `Nomad
<kamelion> jairbubbles: any errors?
<Sho_> kamelion: http://www.eikehein.com/sources.list
<kamelion> Sho_: ok, thanks a lot!
<Sho_> kamelion: Oh, and you should remove the '#' in front of the last two lines
<kamelion> ok
<kamelion> Sho_: thanks, now I can update again ;)
<Sho_> np :)
<SbCl3> where is the amarok-xine package?
<troth> ne1 know how to change my sound source? my webcam is listed as my output sound device?
<Originoo> SbCl3: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ThOR27> exit
<iface> hey guys... when i open 'system settings' -> sharing -> fileshares, there is a notification to be root to change something. you can press a botton , enter the password but nothing happens... does anybody now about this?
<warlock> anyone know how to edit the bootloader?
<slow-motion> bbl
<warlock> anyone?
<iface> warlock, kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_admin> hallo leute, ist da jemand?
<iface> hey guys... when i open 'system settings' -> sharing -> filesharing, there is a notification to must be root to change something. you can press the admin button, enter the password but nothing happens... does anybody now about this?
<_admin>   ?
<_admin>      
<warlock> Thank you iface.. Now does anyone know how to lode (god i hate to say this) Windoez under kubuntu?
<warlock> Iface yes I got the same problem.. started using the run command with the root options set.. works great
<troth> my webcam is being read as my default output sound rather than my soundcard, can someone help me change please
<Ayide1> On a fresh kubuntu install what all do I need extra (thats not already included) to be able to compile a driver into my running kernel?
<Ayide1> I do not need to compile a new kernel only get my modem to work with the drivers I already have
<warlock> Ayide you need the cvs tools and the kernel tool.. check under adapt to see if they are listed
<Ayide1> normally I would just install the sources and that would be it but it appears that kubuntu isnt to extra module/driver friendly
<Ayide1> : ( I cant run apt-get....my modem doesnt work *(lol)
<Ayide1> im on a windows PC
<warlock> I think they didnt add the tools.. it could be just that.. did you google for a .deb package for your driver?
<Ayide1> okay but I need the cvs tools and the kernel tool
<Ayide1> does anyone know what packages they are called?
<warlock> only if you cant get the driver.. you can always go to apt-get.org and search for the tools and driver , then transfer them in a usb disk to the kubuntu system
<warlock> IFACE: did you try the run command?
<Ayide1> ill go check for a kubuntu pacage brb
<warlock> :)
<warlock> AFK
<iface> yeah, but didnt work
<Ayide1> then IF i can find them I can download the tools much easier
<Ayide1> im comming from mepis and slackware so im used to just haveing them : )
<iface> you meant ALT-F1 -> run -> systemsettings?
<Ayide1> I like kubuntus eye candey and the fact that they have kde 3.4 working great which I got really annoyed with *(lol)
<frahi> Is there a nice gui to configure a wpa wlan network?
<troth> my webcam is being read as my default output sound rather than my soundcard, can someone help me change please
<warlock> Iface: K-Menu - run-command, then choose options and run as diffrent user, root, password. if you need to go to the icon of the program your trying to run and do properties on it to get the correct file name
<Ayide1> they have a package for ubuntu 5.04 could that work???
<Ayide1> with 5.10?
<warlock> Troth: did you disconnect you webcam and reboot? the hardware manager may find the problem
<troth> ill try now brb
<Ayide1> is there much differnce in the file layout between 5.04 and 5.10?
<warlock> Ayide: give it a shot.. if it dosent then uninstall. cant hurt! :)
<warlock> Ayide: not that I have seen
<iface> warlock, nothing happens -
<iface> no window, no message
<warlock> Iface?? what are you trying to run?
<iface> systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m
<iface> what did you run?
<warlock> ok if you open system settings what program are you trying to run?
<Ayide1> crap.. its for kernel 2.6.10.... isnt there a problem with the way it handels pci devices and the newer 2.6.12 and 13 kernels?
<Ayide1> I might still have to install from source : (
<Ayide1> ill try this though
<Ayide1> but I think i know what error ill get : (
<warlock> Ayide: whats the driver for?
<Ayide1> brb *(lol)
<iface> sharing -> filesharing
<Ayide1> hsf conexant modem
<Ayide1> sux but its what i got 
<Ayide1> and since there are drivers for it its all I need
<iface> warlock, sharing -> filesharing
<warlock> Ayide , give it a shot.. :) let us know! you might get lucky?
<warlock> Iface: hold on..
<Ayide1> well if it doesnt work ill be abck later asking about what I need for source again ha ha ha
<iface> sure
<Ayide1> yeah I hope so
<Ayide1> downloading right now
<Ayide1> AFK
<paelscrit> hmm any help with setting up my internet connection?
<paelscrit> i didnt have a router when i installed kubuntu and now that I have one im having problems setting it up
<paelscrit> the options in network settings are grey/unselectable.. it says disabled ethernet network device but I cant click "enable device" to enable it
<paelscrit> theres no adminstrator mode button either
<warlock> Iface: what kubuntu are you using?
<iface> warlock, 5.10
<iface> but i had the same problem with my old one 5.04. (i did a complete new install, with formatting) no upgrade
<warlock> iface: did you setup samba?
<iface> nope, where to do this?
<xavier_> anyone know where i could go f'r wireless pcmcia troubles in 5.10?
<warlock> palescrit: what router did you buy? or try to setup?
<warlock> xaviet: internet - k-wifi.
<paelscrit> linksys NR041
<paelscrit> cable/dsl wired router
<warlock> did you setup the router for DHCP
<paelscrit> no i thought it was set up dhcp by default
<paelscrit> my windows box is connecting fine
<warlock> palescrit: dont belive it.. it probable has to be turned on and given a ip range
<paelscrit> okay.. i guess i need to install the software that came with router
<warlock> iface: use adapt and find the samba package. you should be fine from there.
<warlock> palescrit: just check the manuel, it will tell you how to enter the router from your web browser and make changes
<Ayide1> does adpet have more features than synaptic or is it the same just a differnt interface?
<xavier_> warlock: what's internet -k-wifi mean?
<Ayide1> adept**
<warlock> Ayide: diffrent, i use both.. LOL
<aftertaf> Ayide1: a different prog for kde, doesnt need gtk & gnome stuff
<aftertaf> Ayide1: for now less functionality, but it has a lot of promise :)
<warlock> xavier, click the "K" go up to the Internet section and look for K-WIFI program. if its not there you will need to install it with adapt
<paelscrit> ugh
<xavier_> warlock: ah -- thanks
<warlock> ugh?
<warlock> no problem xavier!
<paelscrit> well i guess i should restart kubunutu for changes to take effect then?
<warlock> palescrit what did you do?
<paelscrit> i made sure dhcp was enabled
<_john> hey, how do you get it so there is no shadow behind the text on the desktop, but rather a black border like in the old kubuntu?
<paelscrit> then i put it on obtain ip automatically
<paelscrit> then hit apply
<_john> And when you select an icon on the desktop, can you get it so it has that block of color behind the text?
<paelscrit> dhcp was already set to enable though
<warlock> you might also have to tell it to clone the mac address of your network card.. you will probably have to restart the router and your system for it to pick up the new dhcp connection
<paelscrit> okay
<paelscrit> on my windows box it said a network cable is unplugged then it switched back on
<warlock> john: check you settings for the aperance manager.
<warlock> ok im out to experiment more.. later!
<chimaera> hi. anyone havinh troubles with media:/? neither my usb-flash nor my IEEE1394 are detected (they work fine manually). 
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know where (or if) usplash writes logs?  I'm trying to figure out why it barfs out back to straight text mode after "Loading modules".
<paelscrit> hmm it seems to freeze on detecting your current platform
<xavier_> why would my wireless nic(uses ndiswrapper) make me run dhclient every 30 secs?
<chimaera> oh, just read the topic. seems there _are_ issues with hal.
<DarthFrog> xavier_: sounds like a bug, perhaps in the DHCP server lease time.
<xavier_> darthfrog: would that be a router problem, cause all other wifi devices in the house 're fine
<paelscrit> i think im going to just re-install kubuntu and see if it detects my connection then
<paelscrit> it may be quicker then trying to figure this out
<DarthFrog> xavier_: I'm on wifi right now, using wpa_supplicant.  Works fine for me.  Are your other wifi devices using DHCP?
<DarthFrog> And can you swap out the problem child for a wireless NIC that doesn't require ndiswrapper?
<xavier_> darthfrog: everything 's using dhcp, 'n' both cards i have are ndis dependant
<DarthFrog> xavier_: Same card?
<xavier_> one's a linksys, other's a 3com, but i've never gotten the 3com to work in linux
<DarthFrog> Does the Linksys give the same problem in Windows?
<xavier_> nope
<DarthFrog> THen it's not a router problem.
<xavier_> i thought it was acpi disabling the pcmcia slot 'r something like that
<xavier_> could that be?
<DarthFrog> Well, turn off ACPI and try it. :-)
<DarthFrog> Also check your DCHP lease time.
<xavier_> i turned acpi off in the control panel, but same problem
<DarthFrog> is "noacpi" in your grub script kernel boot line?
<xavier_> nope
<DarthFrog> That would turn ACPI off at boot.
<xavier_> also, when i dmesg i sometimes get a comlaint about no IPv6 servers, could that be a problem?
<DarthFrog> Nope.
<DarthFrog> You can ignore that message.
<kkathman> Greetings all :)
<xavier_> k, i'll try the noacpi, thanks
<DarthFrog> Your welcome.  I don't think it'll help, though.
<DarthFrog> But don't know for sure, either. :)
<xavier_> yea, me neither, but 's worth a shot
<chimaera> i have a MX900 mouse (bluetooth). it is detected and working, but not all buttons trigger events (xev). 
<gibarian> hey everyone....is the hal media:/ thing going to be resolved soon?
<sampan> gibarian, is that the bug for when konq brings up an error about "media sda does not exist" when i plug in my usbdisk?
<sampan> or something else?
<puckman> silly question but where can I change that i have to double click on files for them to open
<puckman> its confusing the crap out of me that files just open when I click on them
<gibarian> sampan: no, it's about KDE not automatically recognizing USB stuff and popping up an icon on the desktop
<sampan> oh, well i sorta assumed those were the same thing -- my fresh breezy does actually let me browse (cli or konq) to the usb drives, but you're right, it doesn't pop up the icon on the desktop
<_xavier> darthfrog: strange, i just installed dhcpcd and it seems to work flawless now
<coruja> puckman: take a look into the mouse settings in kcontrol/systemsettings
<puckman> cheers coruja
<puckman> worked, great!
<libben> how do i kill a program
<puckman> choke it?
<puckman> poison it?
<libben> im trying to kill ./kaid and it has pid 8876
<libben> but just typing sudo kill 8876 wont do it
<libben> its still alive
<xuniL_> or you can use the command ctrl+alt+esc
<xuniL_> and press on the thing that crashed
<puckman> eeek
<puckman> that looks scary
<_olesya_> eeeeeeeek
<puckman> little skull
<coruja> libben: try 'kill -9 <pid>' if a process refuses to terminate
<paelscrit> okay re-installing kubuntu
<libben> what is -9 ?
<libben> force like ?
<coruja> yes
<coruja> try maybe 'man kill' also :)
<sampan> where does katapault look for programs to run?  just curious since it doesn't seem to know of programs i've newly installed 
<sampan> seems like a wonderful addition though -- very handy if i can get it to know of all my regularly used apps
<coruja> sampan: i suppose katapult uses also your $PATH environment (try 'echo $PATH' to get the dirs listed where to look for executables)
<qatsi> ahhh im sick of it, can anyone point me to a guide or something so i can learn everything about themes and stuff in kde ?
<sampan> coruja, that's what i assumed too.  but i installed nethack and it's in /usr/games  which is in my path, yet katapault doesn't find it.  same with firestarter /usr/sbin/  but again, katapault doesn't find it
<sampan> same is true for sylpheed
<sampan> pan
<sampan> boot up manager
<coruja> are these executables that need to be run as root maybe?
<sampan> firestarter should be ... but sylpheed/pan/nethack are just normal apps
<sampan> i can start them all via kmenu and cli just fine
<coruja> hmm, ok
<coruja> i don't know much about katapult, maybe someone else can help you ;)
<sampan> *nod*  i'll hang out and ask around :)  
<sampan> i really like the katapault idea ... i hate taking my hands off the keys to mouse through the GUI if i don't have to ... so i want it to work with all my apps :D
<Riddell> sampan: katapult only finds programs with a .desktop file
<Riddell> which all graphical programs should really
<sampan> ahhhhhhhhh, well nethack is console/text only ... but the others are graphical.  can i manually create .desktop files for programs i use a lot?  
<sampan> or is that gonna be way over my head?
<sampan> :D
<sampan> firestarter does have a .desktop file but it's not in my path /usr/share/gnome/apps/Internet/firestarter.desktop
<libben> anyone running kai here ? kaid is the program called ... its for kai and xbmc
<Milktea> Does anyone here use Wine with WoW?
<sampan> riddell, same situation a with  pan ... same location ... if i just add /usr/share/gnome/apps/ to my PATH will katapult find it? 
<Riddell> sampan: it needs a freedesktop compliant XDG .desktop menu file, looks like firestarted still has an old-style gnome one
<Riddell> PATH won't change anything
<sampan> ahhh okay :/
<Riddell> feel free to submit fixes to MOTU
<Milktea> Does anyone here use Wine with WoW?
<Milktea> (sorry for the repeat, I lagged)
<sampan> i only wish i knew how to fix things :D
<sampan> usually i do a good job of breaking them though
<sampan> riddell  thanks for answering my questions though -- much obliged
<qatsi> ok, while installing baghira theme, this error poped...checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check 
<qatsi> ideas ?
<Riddell> qatsi: installing or compiling?
<qatsi> Riddell: well, i suppose its compilling, because i downloaded the sources and i was running all commands, actually this error ocurred while doing ./configure
<Riddell> qatsi: there is a baghira package you can compile
<qatsi> Riddell: uhmm, i remember installing baghira with adept, but now i cant find it, maybe repositories are "funky"
<`Nomad> I tried the original kwin-baghira, but it seemed incomplete..
<`Nomad> kwin-baghira
<`Nomad> so i followed the instructions here if it helps..  http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.shtml#step6
<qatsi> baghira is the mac-look like theme right ?
<`Nomad> yes
<qatsi> Nomad, thanx for the page...ill follow the instructions
<Riddell> kwin-baghira works for me in breezy
<jpatrick> qatsi: Baghira works fine
<qatsi> Riddell and Nomad great, ill check it out....ill come back if anything goes wrong :) c ya ! thanx.........
<`Nomad> I never used the CVS method, I just compiled from source
<qatsi> jpatrick: thanx to you too :)
<qatsi> see you later !
<slow-motion> re
<qatsi> Riddell: back already :p
<qatsi> i need to install via cvs ....never used them, actually never heard of em :p but. The thing is i need a module or somehting to install via cvs, right ???which one is it ?
<Riddell> qatsi: what are you wanting to install?
<qatsi> baghira
<qatsi> Riddell: uhmmm, i could just apt-get install kwin-bghira right ?
<Tm_T> qatsi: right
<qatsi> Tm_T ok, thanx, ill do it
<Riddell> qatsi: yes
<Rotan> hi!
<Sho_> Riddell: Is there a discussion somewhere on the HAL trouble?
<Riddell> Sho_: only lots of people complaining that it doesn't work and the occational response by me saying that it'll be fixed soon
<Riddell> hello Rotan 
<Rotan> what's HAL?
<Sho_> Riddell: ah ... I was wondering what exactly broke
<Riddell> Sho_: the patch broke and didn't pick up hal 0.5 in the last minute update to kde 3.4.3
<Riddell> Rotan: the computer in 2001: A Space Odessey
<Sho_> The 0.5x compatibility patch being a backport from 3.5?
<stodge> Any ideas what installing superkaramba also install gtk 1.2?
<stodge> (what = why)
<Riddell> Sho_: yes
<Riddell> stodge: it depends on gtk (no idea why though)
<stodge> Completely odd!
<Riddell> stodge: oh, it's xmmsd
<Riddell> xmms
<stodge> superkaramba is dependant on xmms ?
<stodge> Weird
<SbCl3> i'm finding adept very slow to kynaptic, and it is because it tries to match description with a search; is there a way to search and only search for matching names?
<stodge> And another question - why when I try to remove OpenOffice through adept does it say that KDE DEsktop will also be removed? :P
<qatsi> ok, i need help with keyboard layouts in kubuntu. When i first log in to kubuntu, i had to do it via console, because i could not write a thing, just squares :p.....had the same issue in kubuntu, but when i changed the keyboard layout to my own, everything worked just fine, except the log in......is there a way i could fix this ?
<Juerd> stodge: Yes.
<Juerd> stodge: kubuntu-desktop is a package that depends on a lot of other packages, for easy installation.
<Juerd> stodge: If you remove one of those, you can no longer benefit from the preselected bundle, because you choose to go your own way.
<_wayne> could someone help me with sound problems?  total noob here
<stodge> I just dont need OpenOffice
<Juerd> stodge: Doing so will make future upgrades harder.
<stodge> Ah ok
<Juerd> stodge: It's part of what you get :) If you don't like what you get, do feel free to remove some of it. Just know that from then on, you will have to decide for yourself what you want.
<stodge> Ok thanks for the info
<elcuco> is anyone else experiencing coredumps on Kdevelop3 on Breeze?
<Juerd> It's breezy
<elcuco> oops :)
<che_benway> hi all. just a quick question. might seem silly to ask. 
<che_benway> I currently have the old version of Kubuntu. Why can't I simply upgrade to the new version instead of downloading the whole CD?
<Riddell> che_benway: you can
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<che_benway> can I? I said it might sound silly cause I am new at this
<DarthFrog>    Does anyone know where (or if) usplash writes logs?  I'm trying to figure out why it barfs out back to straight text mode after "Loading modules".
<che_benway> thanks a million Riddel
<_wayne> could someone help me with sound problems?  total noob here
<regeya> I'll have to torrent breezy tomorrow at work, I suppose
<regeya> or...wait.../me sees topic
<regeya> not much action in #kubuntu-es
<Firetech> what exactly does "pending" mean?
<stodge> Is there a package for the win32 movie codecs?
<seth_k|lappy> Firetech, what context?
<Firetech> seth_k|away: topic.
<seth_k|lappy> stodge, w32codecs but you will have to get it elsewhere. It's not in Ubuntu's repos
<iface> what does that mean? "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)" ?
<seth_k|lappy> Firetech, they haven't been committed to breezy-updates repo yet
<Firetech> ok
<BurgerMann> Hi, isn't there an app that can run as daemon listning for mails?
<Firetech> they are made then?
<stodge> ok thanks
<Firetech> BurgerMann: like korn?
<seth_k|lappy> I use Superkaramba + Fantastik as my mail listener
<Firetech> korn is not a daemon though, more like a systray thingie
<BurgerMann> Firetech: would be fine :)
<iface> i tried to mount smb-shares with smb4k and i got the following error: "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)"
<iface> what does it mean?
<BurgerMann> Firetech: exactly what I need. Thanks
<iface> nobody knows something about that?
<bestdoud> salut
<seth_k|lappy> salut bestdoud, vous voulez #kubuntu-fr je pense
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:seth_k|lappy] : HAL and GPG fixes pending | http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espaol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de Italiano #kubuntu-it Franais #kubuntu-fr | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<paelscrit> yay
<paelscrit> i got my internet connection working
<seth_k|lappy> awesome
<iface> i tried to mount smb-shares with smb4k and i got the following error: "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)"
<iface> what does that mean?
<Blissex> iface: that a certain Samba program must be able to run with super user privileges if normal users are to be allowed to mount arbitrary shares, which is not necessarily a good idea.
<iface> why?
<XxTJxX>  i just successfully installed breezy, and now the system sounds are a very low volumes, and my dvd drive you cant hear an audio cd, but my other cd drive you can hear it play
<XxTJxX> (at very low volume again)
<_jg> hallo
<Blissex> iface: because of some small security concerns -- it is possible to put things on a remote share that are not good locally.
<_jg> bin neu bei kubuntu
<_jg> oh sorry, i'm new at kubuntu
<seth_k|lappy> _jg, what would you like help with? :)
<_jg> with my adsl connection :-)
<seth_k|lappy> uh oh :P adsl
* seth_k|lappy hides
<_jg> i got it configured, but i have to do it always again
<seth_k|lappy> _jg, each time you boot up?
<iface> hmm, i think i can ignore this for my purposes. but how to fix the error?
<_jg> yeah! I cant even use the kde configuration tools. The eth0 is allways off. Even now!!! ;-)
<iface> _jg, try in console "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<Tallia1-KubuntU> HELP!
<Tallia1-KubuntU> my katapult stop working
<Riddell> Tallia1-KubuntU: what stopped?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> when i press alt+space it doesn't work
<Tallia1-KubuntU> i don't know
<Riddell> Tallia1-KubuntU: alt+F2  katapult  enter
<_jg> well, it works after using pppoeconf. But when I boot again, I need to do it from beginning
<Tallia1-KubuntU> ??
<kinfo> what?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> Riddell: what ?
<Juerd> How often does katapult's rubber band need replacement?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> alt f2?
<Juerd> :P
<Riddell> Tallia1-KubuntU: just run katapult again
<Riddell> Juerd: how do you mean?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> what is alt-F2
<Juerd> Riddell: Surely with intensive use, it must stretch and lose elasticity.
<seth_k|lappy> the alt key, and the F2 function key
<Tallia1-KubuntU> yeah i know
<seth_k|lappy> alt-F2 is the "Run Program" shortcut
<Tallia1-KubuntU> i mean what is the reaction to that key combination
<Tallia1-KubuntU> ah.. i modified 
<seth_k|lappy> it's the same as clicking K Menu > Run Program
<Tallia1-KubuntU> win+r
<Tallia1-KubuntU> :P
<Blissex> iface: use 'sudo chmod u+s' on the 'smbmnt' executable
<seth_k|lappy> ack you windows user :P
<Tallia1-KubuntU> :P
<Tallia1-KubuntU> yeah, i have been for long time
<Juerd> When customizing, it's always good to leave the defaults as secondary keys
<Juerd> Then, users not used to your preferences can also use your computer
<Riddell> Juerd: if you drag in konqueror's file select mode you'll see the new rubber band does ware away quickly on large selections
<Tallia1-KubuntU> ok 
<Tallia1-KubuntU> my fault
<Juerd> Riddell: grin :)
<Tallia1-KubuntU> i taught that it was autoexecuted in kde 
<Tallia1-KubuntU> as soon as installed :P
<Tallia1-KubuntU> Riddell: tnx
<Tallia1-KubuntU> Riddell: can i change the key combination of katapult?
<Juerd> Oh, I cannot wait to install kubuntu on my mac
<Juerd> I'm burning the iso right now.
<iface> Blissex, sure to do this on smbmnt? I cant locate it
<seth_k|lappy> btw, kuake is fun; I command you all to use it
<Juerd> seth_k|lappy: What is it?
<seth_k|lappy> Juerd, it is a dropdown console
<seth_k|lappy> Juerd, looks like the console in FPS games like Quake
<Blissex> iface: should be '/usr/bin/smbmnt'
<Blissex> iface: in any case 'dpkg -S smbmnt' should find it.
<quam> adept is the replacement for kynaptic?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> ehi?
<Riddell> Tallia1-KubuntU: yes, run alt+space then control-c
<Tallia1-KubuntU> and for synaptics both
<Tallia1-KubuntU> Riddell: TNX!!!
<paelscrit> can someone tell me how you find packages off the net within kubuntu
<Tallia1-KubuntU> see ya!
<paelscrit> adept seems to just list a few things from my cd
<iface> thx, its done. but i can mount my share, but it seems that's its instantly broken?!
<quam> paelscrit: edited your sources?
<paelscrit> no
<quam> heh
<paelscrit> is that manage repositories
<wotnarg> is there any way to make it so that if I click a link in other programs, it opens in a new tab in konq? It just opens a new konq window atm.
<quam> yeah
<quam> i don't want to tell you something wrong, so check the repositories stuff in the wiki :P
<paelscrit> in konqueror options theres a place to check open links in new tab instead of new window
<paelscrit> it was checked by default for me
<wotnarg> yea, but does that work for external calls to konq?
<paelscrit> oh
<paelscrit> probably not
<Ravensky> hey, I only have official ubuntu repos in my list. What else should I add?
<wotnarg> hrm, seems there was an option for that. Lemme see if it works now :)
<wotnarg> nerp
<wotnarg> *mutter*
<quam> ravensky, i added universe/multiverse to all my stuff
<richard_> i need some help
<Ravensky> well, what's a repo that I can find limewire in? :P
<richard_> im trying to find the repository that has bashira in
<Ravensky> and azureus
<Ravensky> and Sun's Java
<richard_> can anyone help me
<paelscrit> anyone used klik ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Ravensky about javadeb
<regeya> paelscrit: yes, and I'm trying to figure out what the big deal is.
<regeya> every klik install I've tried has been--without fail--a deb.  whoo, a web interface for installing debs.
<paelscrit> im going to install it
<libben> http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=575.msg2674#msg2674
<paelscrit> wow thats cool
<paelscrit> theres a bunch of apps for klik on the site
<paelscrit> im getting 3d chess
<paelscrit> heh
<paelscrit> i get an error though
<paelscrit> awesome
<felly> hmm a bunch of my gtk-based apps are crashing
<felly> since upgrading to breezy via apt-get dist-upgrade
<felly> including acrobat reader, evolution, and eclipse
<paelscrit> it gives me an error with no error message
<humbolt> does anybody know about alps glidepoint status in breezy?
<seth_k|lappy> humbolt, mine works
<seth_k|lappy> humbolt, even tapping... but not scrolling
<quam> mine is really sensitive
<Pixels-> felly: any errors?
<Pixels-> or do they just exit.
<quam> i'd like the ability to turn tapping off and just use the actual buttons
<paelscrit> ha.. all my klik installs give me errors
<paelscrit> nice
<felly> Pixels-: yes, i will run them right now
<humbolt> seth_k|lappy: what is in your xorg.conf? how best to configure?
<Pixels-> okay
<felly> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (fasttop): 0x080ddf28 ***
<felly> evolution starts normally, but if i go to prefs, i get that error
<libben> anyone knows how i get my pipe char back? im on swedish layout and with basic rule. in the regional settings, in system settings.
<felly> run eclipse, crashes just before workspace opens
<felly> # An unexpected error has been detected by HotSpot Virtual Machine:
<felly> #
<felly> #  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0xb7889467, pid=13274, tid=2991193008
<felly> #
<felly> # Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (1.5.0_05-b05 mixed mode, sharing)
<felly> # Problematic frame:
<felly> # V  [libjvm.so+0x259467] 
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b felly!*@*]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> felly: don't flood the channel please
* mode/#kubuntu [-b felly!*@*]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<felly> how do i print that error message without flooding?
<quam> pastebin
<apokryphos> !pastebin
<Riddell> kubuntu.pastebin.com
* apokryphos wonders where the bot is
<Pixels->  ubuntu (n=ubuntu@p54A25815.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #kubuntu
<regeya> !start an editor war
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ubotu> gvim is better than xemacs
<felly> well anyway, i am using sun's jre just like i always have
<regeya> there's the bot
* regeya hugs ubotu
<felly> and i am using eclipse from eclipse.org not kubuntu repositories
<felly> so i'm not sure what's changed, it's frustrating
<regeya> felly, let me know if you get that working :>
<Pixels-> oops ubotu is the bot
<Pixels-> lol
<Milktea> I'm using a laptop, and every time I push the moniter down
<felly> regeya : similar issues?
<Milktea> X seems to die
<Milktea> and I half to alt+f2 to get a ___ login:
<Milktea> have*
<Milktea> anyone know why? T_T
<quam> turn hibernation/standby/suspend off
<Milktea> thanks
<quam> should be in acpi settings
<Milktea> kk
<Milktea> also
<Milktea> where would I find KDE styles
<felly> also i can't seem to run katapult
<quam> kde-look.org
<Milktea> thanks
<felly> alt + space does nothing
<Milktea> and where is acpi settings? ^_^;;
* Milktea noob
<quam> click on the k application launcher, it's in system settings
<quam> click on laptops and power, at the tabs at the top, go all the way to the right
<Milktea> thanks
<Milktea> All of the boxes here
<Milktea> are grayed out
<_erik> you need to be in admistrator mode
<Milktea> oh
<Milktea> How do I run an app as root?
<regeya> .
<paelscrit> thers not a button that says adminstrator mode?
<Milktea> no..
<Milktea> I'm on Hoary, if that makes a differnce
<Milktea> difference*
<paelscrit> oh
<paelscrit> yea i dont know then
<xtacocorex> Milktea: it should be 'start helper application'
<Milktea> oh thanks
<Milktea> standby/suspend/hibernate are all off already
<xtacocorex> Milktea: of course, i have the problem on my laptop when i close the monitor, i have to hit ctr+alt+f2 to get back to X
<Milktea> oh
<xtacocorex> Milktea: i don't know why that is though, in your case it should be ctr+alt+f7
<Milktea> hmm"?
<douglas> How did people here install jre5, I just want a simple package to install, but I can't seem to find the appropriate package in the default repositories?
<xtacocorex> Milktea: it just gets you back to the X server, hitting ctr+alt+f[1-6]  it takes you to a virtual terminal
<Milktea> oh
<quam> i think the package in the repositories is j2re
<quam> and amarok freezes. heh
<douglas> erm, where which repository, main, restricted, universe, or multiverse?
<Corvus> yes, that happens to me to
<quam> you know there's a search function right? :p
<Corvus> but amarok doesn't freezes itself only, it freezes the entire system
<Milktea> Where can I check my KDE version
<Milktea> nvm
<xtacocorex> Milktea: kcontrol
<Milktea> ^^;;
<douglas> I opened adept and typed j2re and it had no results
<Milktea> How do I compile something?
<wotnarg> Breezy uses gcc4.0 as the compiler, no?
<apokryphos> douglas: breezy?
<douglas> Milktea: What are you compiling
<douglas> apokryphos: yes.
<apokryphos> douglas: enable multiverse
<Milktea> I have a wine folder from CVS
<douglas> apokryphos: ok
<Milktea> and a few tar.bz2
<apokryphos> douglas: if you want the sun-java debs, then /msg ubotu javadebs
<alberello2005> hi room
<alberello2005> anyone use gyach messenger????
<alberello2005> :P
<douglas> apokryphos: Thanks
<douglas> apokryphos: which plugin do you use to get flash working on webpages?
<apokryphos> douglas: flashplayer-mozilla
<douglas> apokryphos: and that works for konqueror too?
<apokryphos> yup
<douglas> apokryphos: thanks
<Pixels-> my linux life sucks
<douglas> I've installed many linux distros and kubuntu several times just playing around and this is something that always pisses me off.
<Pixels-> im stuck using backwoods distro's
<Pixels-> due to not being able to boot a 2.6 kernel
<apokryphos> douglas: why reinstalling?
<Pixels-> i have like 3 choices of distro's lol
<strike4ce> What is the command to install from desktop?
<apokryphos> eh?
<douglas> apokryphos: my usb was broken, I thought it was because of a bad update or something, I don't know, I think I just like reinstalling
<apokryphos> =)
<douglas> apokryphos: my pendrive still doesn't work unless I manually mount though.
<Pixels-> for usb, make sure uhci and ohci are loaded in the kernel
<Pixels-> maybe even ehci
<douglas> it says error loading media:sda1, file doens't exist
<Pixels-> or something around there.
<apokryphos> douglas: yup, see /topic
<apokryphos> douglas: HAL isn't working; fix pending
<Milktea> Where can I get the formats apple uses in iTunes for XMMS plugins?
<strike4ce> what is the comman for instaling a program from desktop I know the first is cd Desktop what is the install command in konsole?
<Milktea> what file?
<xtacocorex> Milktea: you trying to play .m4a files?
<Milktea> yeah
<douglas> apokryphos: wasa.
<strike4ce> apokryphos:  what is the command for installing programs?
<Pixels-> try ./wasa
<apokryphos> strike4ce: apt-get
<strike4ce> cd Desktop and the apt get?
<humbolt> seth_k|lappy: how should the tabbing work?
<douglas> damn j2re being huge and taking a long time to install itself
<humbolt> can you paste you xorg.conf somewhere?
<seth_k|lappy> humbolt, tabbing?
<seth_k|lappy> humbolt, sure
<xtacocorex> Milktea: do you have multimedia universe in synaptic?
<Milktea> uh
<Milktea> no
<xtacocorex> Milktea: you'll need to get faad
<Milktea> i have multiverse
<Milktea> is that it?
<strike4ce> my file is on the desktop, I know you type cd Desktop what is the install command?
<xtacocorex> Milktea: that's what i meant
<Milktea> oh
<xtacocorex> Milktea: my bad on that one
<Milktea> ah found it
<Milktea> thanks
<strike4ce> ?????
<seth_k|lappy> humbolt, http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/395777
<Milktea> strike
<Milktea> type
<Milktea> sudo apt-get install (file)
<xtacocorex> Milktea: np, that should do it, i just ended up converting them to ogg or flac files
<apokryphos> strike4ce: cd means change directory -- nothing to do with installing files from apt
<strike4ce> apokryphos:  no kidding lol i know I want to know what the rest of the comman dis
<douglas> I've come to realize that kaffeine is shit, NOTE: not the shit.
<xtacocorex> douglas: i'll agree with you there
<jpdaigle> yeah
<seth_k|lappy> douglas++
<jpdaigle> xine works nicely tho
<seth_k|lappy> but douglas, language please ;)
<douglas> have you guys heard of codeine
<douglas> sorry
<seth_k|lappy> np
<apokryphos> strike4ce: I think you're mixing up two entirely different things
<xtacocorex> douglas: i have, but i haven't tried it
<jpdaigle> kaffeine stays running at 100% cpu after killing the window
<xtacocorex> jpdaigle: there is a fix for that on the forums, but i don't remember where it's at
<apokryphos> jpdaigle: hoary?
<seth_k|lappy> douglas, no, but the name alone is so clever i want to try it :P
<douglas> it's nice, like surgar and spice, only one problem, I have a drive mounted over the network in my home directory, and it sometimes thinks it can't play the files
<douglas> but I reccomend it for everyone, and if we developers help out, perhaps we can replace the problem ridden kaffeine
<apokryphos> !kaffeineprob
<ubotu> hmm... kaffeineprob is at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#probkaffeine
<jpdaigle> apokyphos: yeah, hoary
<seth_k|lappy> has anybody gotten 1400x1050 to work in fglrx?
<seth_k|lappy> it's driving me nuts that i'm stuck at 1280x1024
<douglas> I've never tried.
<xtacocorex> seth_k|lappy: i've given up on trying to get fglrx to work
<douglas> speaking of, I almost forgot my nvidia drivers.
<Milktea> I hate ATI
<Milktea> ATI hates me
<Milktea> :<
<seth_k|lappy> i hate ATI
<douglas> ATI hates Open source
<douglas> therefore I hate ATI
<seth_k|lappy> sadly I bought this laptop before I got into the linux scene
* apokryphos hates ati too
<Milktea> same
<seth_k|lappy> my desktop runs only nVidia tho ;)
<douglas> I had an ati card, when I wanted to make a serious switch to linux, I also switched vid cards
<Milktea> ATI Mobility Radeon 9700
<Milktea> D=
<Milktea> I don't want to open my precious laptop though
<douglas> yea
<douglas> I thought they were making progress on their drivers though
<Milktea> yeah
<Milktea> they released a new one for mine a few days ago
<douglas> you should check out linux-gamers.net, I think they did some work on trying to get them working
<Milktea> Ooo
<douglas> and also read cedega's faq
<seth_k|lappy> douglas, thanks
<douglas> I think
<Milktea> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=1006
<Milktea> Woo
<douglas> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=22
<douglas> This is their howto for ati cards
<douglas> cedega doesn't have something, sorry. I thought they did.
<Milktea> I have weird problems when i run WoW under Cedega using opengl instead of D3D
<douglas> Hurray for video games!
<Milktea> Wine, however, only has the clicking problem and the system lock problem
<Milktea> Cedega has all of that and renders stuff weirdly
<Milktea> or maybe it's because i mininova'd my cedega
<Milktea> whatever
<Milktea> lol
<douglas> stupid laptops coming with ati and not being able to chane to nvidia
<libben> how do i import my contacts to kopete ?
<libben> ive made a new msn account and now i wanna import my exported contacts
<douglas> Time to restart x, be back later
<Milktea> How do install a tar.bz2
<xtacocorex> Milktea: what's in the tar.bz2?
<paelscrit> how do you install a tar.gz
<paelscrit> heh
<paelscrit> i suck at linux
<Milktea> a folder with makefiles in them
<xtacocorex> Milktea: from the command line type tar xvjf filename.tar.bz2
<Milktea> thanks
<libben> or just right click on it in konqueror
<libben> and choose extract
<paelscrit> then what do you do after you extract it
<Milktea> tar: You may not specify more than one `-Acdtrux' option
<Milktea> Try `tar --help' for more information.
<xtacocorex> Milktea: do what libben said, a lot easy than the command line
<Milktea> oh ok
<Milktea> woot for ./configure
<strike4ce> glxgears isnt running as good as it was before the upgrade
<Milktea> strike4ce: Huh?
<strike4ce> type in glxgears in terminal
<Milktea> wine sure  takes a long time to make
<Milktea> i know what glxgears is
<Milktea> but what upgrade?
<strike4ce> the latest
<strike4ce> 3.4.3
<Milktea> breezy?
<Milktea> Oh
<Milktea> KDE?
<strike4ce> uh yea
<strike4ce> uh yea
<Milktea> ono
<Milktea> idunno
<Milktea> D=
<Phati> !de
<ubotu> Bitte gehen sie nach #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe
<Milktea> !en
<ubotu> Milktea: What?
<Milktea> Nevermind
<strike4ce> how do i get to my video card
<humbolt> seth_k|lappy: If I use ksynaptic and turn the touchpad off there, it keeps on working. 
<Milktea> hmm?
<Milktea> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Milktea> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<xtacocorex> Milktea: what version of kde are you running?
<Milktea> 3.4.0
<humbolt> My Alps touchpad configuration does not seem to work. Even when I turn off the touchpad with ksynaptics it keeps on working. looking at /proc/bus/input/devices I see that the device used by X does not seem to be the actual Alps device: http://pastebin.com/395797  what can I do?
<xtacocorex> Milktea: have you upgraded your system since you installed hoary?
<Milktea> no
<Milktea> well
<Milktea> I did a month ago
<strike4ce> Where do I find where my vid card is?
<xtacocorex> Milktea: my synaptic says that my versions of qt are 3.3
<Milktea> oh
<Milktea> ill go updaet
<quam> ksynaptics doesn't seem to work for me either. i want to turn tapping off because it's annoying as hell
<Milktea> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Milktea> For more details about this problem, look at the end of config.log.
<Milktea> opos
<xtacocorex> Milktea: so maybe try that
<Milktea> sorry fingers slipped
<xtacocorex> Milktea: it's all good
<Milktea> Whee
<Milktea> earthquake
<quam> where?
<Milktea> LA county
<Milktea> really small though
<xtacocorex> Milktea: so your house just shook
<Milktea> ya
<xtacocorex> Milktea: badass
<Milktea> yep
<Milktea> Wow, wine has been make'ing the file for 10 minutes now
<Milktea> o-o
<xtacocorex> Milktea: so it got past the qt error
<Milktea> no, that was something else
<Milktea> I'm updating
<xtacocorex> Milktea: oy
<Milktea> I have 151 packages to update
<Milktea> o-o
<slow-motion> n8
<icewt> why is kde so much better than gnome? i always become sad when using kde/kde-programs because they win gnome equivalents 10-0 :(
<apokryphos> ergh
<icewt> ;)
<apokryphos> actually getting quasi-sick of that point; heard it about 10 times in the last week (and only 5 times in my life before that, I'd say)
<quam> hrm, x shared memory, anyone know how to enable that?
<apokryphos> kde has one panel. It's windows, it is! It must be!
<nikki_a> one panel ?
<Blissex> quam: shared memory does not need to be enabled, but you need to enable SHM by mounting 'tmpfs' under '/dev/shm'
<quam> it's already mounted
<apokryphos> nikki_a: by default, yes
<quam> i was trying to run qsynaptics to try to kill my touchpad
<nikki_a> apokryphos: gnome only has one by default too, doesn't it ?
<nikki_a> apokryphos: at least, last time i used gnome, it did
<soccerfiend> actually there is only 1 panel by default
<apokryphos> nikki_a: nope, two
<apokryphos> heh
<quam> and it said x shared memory wasn't on
<soccerfiend> no gnome defaults to two
<soccerfiend> which is a waste of screen space
<icewt> the first thing i always do in gnome is deleting the other panel :)
<apokryphos> nikki_a: you haven't used it at all, for that long? :D
<apokryphos> kinda funny ;-)
<soccerfiend> ditto
<nikki_a> apokryphos: i haven't used gnome since, ummm, 2000?
<soccerfiend> especially on my laptop, 2 panels is kinda silly
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> nikki_a: try it today, so you can dislike it properly :P
<nikki_a> nah, thats ok
* apokryphos can't stand two panels
<nikki_a> i had an arguement about gtk earlier :P
<soccerfiend> I want to like gnome, (it used to be my fav), but it seems to be getting worse to use
<apokryphos> nikki_a: oh?
<nikki_a> apokryphos: i was pointing out that its ugly :P
<nikki_a> apokryphos: the gtk fans among the audio developers present didn't take too kindly :P
<apokryphos> a self-evident empirical fact; who would argue with that? :P
<apokryphos> </terrible flame>
<icewt> i don't like two panels in gnome, but i don't like the default kde _big_ panel either. luckily both of those annoyances can be fixed
<soccerfiend> the first I do with KDE is make the panel tiny
<apokryphos> icewt: big -- two minimised-windows line?
* apokryphos runs too many windows for it to be aesthetically pleasing and to be one
<richard> I installed gnome and using apt-get install kde , I downloaded and installed all of kde. My Wifi connection works in Gnome initially (5.10 release ) but not in KDE (5.10). Having installed KDE and running KDE under Gnome session, I  have connectability with KDE. How do I now get rid of GNOME? Leaving just KDE hopefully in a Wifi functional state?
<jsubl2> i like the way in kde i can squeeze two rows in the task bar for only 36 pixels
<apokryphos> I prefer the look
<icewt> apokryphos, waste of space anyway
<apokryphos> not if it's used up :P
<icewt> imo
<icewt> apokryphos, well, i use multiple desktops
<nikki_a> actually, thats a fair point, i keep my desktops categorised, so i could probably shrink my panel
<apokryphos> icewt: me too, but not as much as others, generally
<richard> Or should I levave them both on the system?
<richard> This is the only way I can get KDE to work with my system, is by starting it up with Gnome.
<soccerfiend> richard: what do you mean wifi is broken in kde?
<apokryphos> richard: running kde under a gnome session? Eh?
<soccerfiend> my wifi works in all dekstop environements (and even console only), as it is handled outside of the UI
<apokryphos> richard: you don't need to start gnome to start the application, surely
<richard> IIt does not allow administrator mode to function to enable or disable what it finds for Wifi.
<soccerfiend> try apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<soccerfiend> you probably are missing something like kdesu
<apokryphos> richard: kdesu kcontrol
<soccerfiend> I actually use waproamd for handling wireless
<richard> I guess I should state everything differently. When the system boots up, it starts with only Gnome. In the Intro screen I go to and enter KDE session as default. Thats how I get KDE to run. Gnome has no problem getting my wifi up and running. 
<gath> hello
<soccerfiend> (which relies on iwconfig, part of the wireless-tools package
<apokryphos> richard: that's still really confusing. You run kde and gnome at the same time? 
<soccerfiend> ah, you can apt-get install kdm, which is the kdm GUI login 
<gath> can i get a german version of thunderbird for my breezy ?
<nikki_a> gath, given my work PC, clearly, yes :/
<nikki_a> stupid knoppix system, it keeps resetting to german whenever i turn my back for a minute :P
<gath> nikki_a: and how is the apt- name?
<richard> No, I boot up with gnome and change the session via the splash screen menu that asks what session you want to start as default. (i.e. Gnome, KDE, etc)
<strike4ce> My graphics card is not workking as good as it could ever since I did the update
<nikki_a> gath, mozilla-thunderbird-locale-de ?
<gath> locale ?
<apokryphos> richard: erm, so you're not in gnome at all, then? You just login to kde through GDM?
<gath> i`LL try
<soccerfiend> mozilla-thunderbird-locale-de - Mozilla Thunderbird German Language/Region Package
<soccerfiend> its there
<Milktea> what shte command to kill wine
<richard> Yes, because my wifi connection works in Gnome not in Kde. (At least with the distro disks (5.10) . I used apt-get install to put kde on my system. 
<nikki_a> soccerfiend: i know, i looked it up first :P
<soccerfiend> oh heh, should have paid attention :)
<gath> soccerfiend: it says it is the newest version
<apokryphos> richard: but you've just said you're not actually going into gnome at all
<apokryphos> gdm -- gnome login manager; you're not actually in gnome when you use this
<apokryphos> actually, it could mean gtk login manager oO
<gath> soccerfiend: but i don`t have any thunderbird on my new breezy system
<mike998> is there a problem with the mplayerhq.hu site?  I can't seem to get w32codecs
<richard> NO i just get booted up into the splash screen that allows me to change the session. . .. 
<apokryphos> !tell mike998 about w32codecs
<apokryphos> richard: it's not a splash screen, it's a display (login) manager. Sorry to be a pedant, but the different terms confuse things ;-)
<Logikal> Im going to attempt to use Knoppix to repair a windows install
<Corvus> !tell corvus about libdivx4linux
<richard> Sorry I don't know better. . .
<apokryphos> np :)
<apokryphos> richard: so, you're saying when you use KDM (the KDE display manager), your wifi doesn't work?
<apokryphos> I can't see why that would be the case; gdm/kdm wouldn't initiate any wifi processes
<richard> Yes in the full distro that you download (5.10) as an ISO. 
<apokryphos> richard: sudo aptitude install kdm
<apokryphos> see if it works
<qatsi> hi all !!...how can i be part of a workgroup in a network ?.....i have a laptop and a desktop, but none of them can share files in my local network, Konqueror says i need to be in a workgroup ....any idea ?
<richard> I'll give it a try. ... be back in a few
<Milktea> How do i find the size of my screen
<Milktea> in pixels
<soccerfiend> qatis: man samba :)
<apokryphos> milksteak: how many it can handle, or what it's set on now?
<qatsi> soccerfiend: thanx :p they should do a man page on how to use manuals :p i never know what to type :p
<Milktea> What it's set on now
<soccerfiend> just being a punk
<Milktea> actually
<Milktea> both
<nikki_a> qatsi: 'man man' ? :)
<mike998> apokryphos: I am getting a GPG error - is this the same as the error that was recieved when nerim first went online when warty went live?
<apokryphos> milksteak: right-click -> configure desktop
<apokryphos> milksteak: and for what it can handle, result to the monitor manual
<soccerfiend> right click on desktop then select configure desktop
<qatsi> nikki_a: yep :p on the contrary of 'man woman'  (check thinkgeek.com)
<soccerfiend> then click on the icon labeled display
<Milktea> ok
<apokryphos> mike998: you're getting a gpg error for what? The w32codecs link just sends you to a place with raw debs to download
<nikki_a> qatsi: the 'woman.1' manpage is an old emacs 'joke' - personally, i don't find it exceptionally funny
<Milktea> your x server does not support resizing and rotating the display. Please update to version 4.3 or greater. You need the X resize and rotate exension (RANDR) version 1.1 or greater to use this feature
<mike998> apokryphos : I perform a sudo apt-get update, and get a GPG Error.  I can post in #flood if you wish
<qatsi> nikki_a: darn :p i like it much :p       are you a woman, by any chance ?
<soccerfiend> mike998: use http://pastebin.ca/ instead
<qatsi> uhmm, so soccerfiend, Samba is for Windows sharing, as i see......is there an alternative to share files in a linux network ?
<soccerfiend> I use samba for both
<soccerfiend> you can also use nfs
<nikki_a> qatsi: many, but smb is actually fairly good
<soccerfiend> samba works better over wireless than nfs
<nikki_a> soccerfiend: in my experience, it works better over wired too
<qatsi> nikki_a and soccerfiend ok, ill use Samba, sounds good....ill try to figure out how to set up linux networks...thanx.......
<apokryphos> mike998: ok. There is no breezy-updates repo yet, so comment that out. And why are you using nerim repo?
<nikki_a> soccerfiend: its faster than NFS (in my experience), and doesn't quite have as bad security issues as NFS :)
<Milktea> uh
<apokryphos> mike998: you can cause a lot of problems with it
<soccerfiend> smbclient, smbmount are your friends
<qatsi> soccerfiend: thanx :)
<mike998> apokryphos: in the link that was posted
<soccerfiend> nikka_: preating to the choir
<soccerfiend> nikka_: preatching to the choir
<apokryphos> mike998: which one?
<chris-x> hey guys, i want to have a script / command executed on kde-startup (not system-startup), where do I have to place it?
<nikki_a> coda is potentially better...
<mike998> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nikki_a> but smb works well enough, and you might as well have something that works with *all* major OSes :)
<apokryphos> mike998: ignore that; go to the other links which have direct downloads to debs
<soccerfiend> nikki_a: properly tuned nfs can beat samba on my wired network
<soccerfiend> there is also a secured version of nfs that works ok, 
<qatsi> by the way, i need some terminal commands to run at bootup, how can i make this happen ?
<dave> chris-X - put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<richard_> sudo aptitude install kdm works.  I boot up into kdm now only. . . .
<soccerfiend> qatsi: place a script in .kde/env
<apokryphos> richard_: cool
<mike998> apokryphos: will do
<chris-x> dave: oh, I did, now my brain starts working again and it says, I should put a bash-script in there, thanks a lot :)
<qatsi> soccerfiend: is there a special syntax for the script, or just the commands ?
<richard_> How do I know uninstall Gnome completely?
<soccerfiend> qatsi: usually a good idea to start with #!/bin/bash on first line
<apokryphos> richard_: remove some vital gtk lib :P
<apokryphos> libgtksomething
<richard_> Yikes
<qatsi> soccerfiend: all right then :) ill do it :) thanx
<soccerfiend> qatis: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<soccerfiend> excellent resource
<qatsi> soccerfiend: ohh, ill read it :) so much thanx :)
<richard_> This noew package manager that came out in 5.10 what's it called?
<soccerfiend> adept
<richard_> New Package manager? Adept?
<soccerfiend> though it has not converted me from apt-get and aptitude (the two I still use the most)
<apokryphos> yes
<inventas> can any 1 get me jave software  ??
<icewt> btw, is there anything like "update notifier" in gnome for kde?
<apokryphos> !tell inventas about javadebs
<soccerfiend> though to be fair, I have been using debian for a long time, so I am very used to them
<richard_> What is aptitude? ls it like apt-get? 
<apokryphos> icewt: yes, but it has no tray icon :/
<apokryphos> richard_: yes; it's a front-end to apt. Has a few differences; they're both good
<soccerfiend> aptitude is a console app, curses (console gui)
<icewt> apokryphos, ah, what is it then?
<soccerfiend> it has a lot of neat things
* apokryphos never uses plain aptitude directly. Urrgly
<soccerfiend> like synaptic, adept, it is another front end
<richard_> You run it in the konsole? Is it in the repository for downloading and installing?
<soccerfiend> yup
<apokryphos> richard_: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<soccerfiend> I think it might be there by default
<apokryphos> richard_: that'll give you what really constitutes as "Kubuntu". With the plain kde you'll be lacking a lotta stuff
<soccerfiend> searching for packages inside of aptitude is nice (regex behavior)
<richard_> Sorry for the stupid questions. . . .
<apokryphos> not stupid at all
<soccerfiend> the only stupid question is the one not asked
<richard_> I'm not as Savy with Linux like alot of the pro's. . ..
<richard_> But I'm learning. . ..
<soccerfiend> neither am I
<soccerfiend> you will likely never stop learning
<richard_> That's for sure. . ..
<inventas> can any 1 get me jave software  ??
<inventas> java*
<richard_> I'll be back . . .thanks for all the helpl you've all provided. . . .
<soccerfiend> hold on I'll check my sources.list inventa
<H2O> hi everybody
<H2O> hi sho
<icewt> inventas, do you mean those http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ ?
<dave> What is the point of "adept-updater" I thought it was supposed to sit in the system tray and inform you when an upgrade was ready when all it seems to do is run update which can be done easily from the normal adept GUI?
<libben> I would help alot if i could.. but im really of for some sleep and im still a n00b on this also. 
<Sho_> hi H2O
<soccerfiend> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Sho_> H2O: Got it working?
<H2O> no
<Sho_> :(
<H2O> it keeps stopping
<H2O> how else i can solve it
<Milktea> how do you kill wine
<Milktea> O_O
<Milktea> i tried killall wine
<Milktea> but it apparently
<Milktea> nothing happens
<icewt> Milktea, try also killall wineserver
<soccerfiend> inventas: add this to your /etc/apt/course.list --> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Milktea> nope
<soccerfiend> then apt-get install j2re1.4
<icewt> Milktea, ps aux | grep wine
<soccerfiend> or j2sdk1.4
<dave> try "pkill wine"
<chavo> Milktea, do ps ax | grep wine, find the pid and then -> kill -9 pid
<Milktea> k
<Milktea> milktea@dhcppc2:~/kompile-0.1$ ps aux | grep wine
<Milktea> milktea  11948  1.8 12.0 1786452 109328 pts/2  SLl+ 14:55   0:03 /usr/bin/wine-preloader /usr/bin/wine-pthread WoW.exe -opengl
<Milktea> milktea  11974  0.0  0.0   3032   724 pts/3    S+   14:58   0:00 grep wine
<Milktea> tried 11948 and 11974
<Milktea> and nothing
<Milktea> Oh
<Milktea> nvm
<Milktea> wait
<Milktea> huh?
<H2O> i need help, my pakage manager doesn't fetch the updates
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It's annoying and spams the channel. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Milktea> Sorry
<H2O> it stops at 44% waiting for headers but....nothing
<H2O> it stops there
<H2O> how i can solve it :(
<soccerfiend> H2O: what is the package manager
<soccerfiend> H2O: from the command line, what happens when you type apt-get update
<icewt> H2O, you could try "sudo apt-get clean" , "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<H2O> is adept, where you can install others pakage that are not included with the original installation of kubuntu
#kubuntu 2005-10-22
<bsd3> h2o: adept is just a frontend to apt-get and aptitide
<H2O> where i must type "sudo apt-get update" ?
<H2O> ok i'm in the console
<H2O> now(because this is the first day with linux and i'm a n00b) what i must do
<H2O> thanx for the support guys however :)
<icewt> just type there
<bsd3> h2o: you need to add some repisitories to /etc/apt/source.list
<Milktea> hmm
<H2O> i added all the repositories possible
<Milktea> i just compiled wine CVS, and my world of warcraft FPS went down
<Milktea> I had used a kynaptic package of wine, and FPS was normal
<Milktea> what do I do?
<Hhhhh> H2O, you're not a n00b. Newbies are people who are new and willing to learn, n00bs are people who are new and clueless but want to pretend they aren't by trying to sound smart. Your willingness to learn means you're a newbie instead, and in no time you'll be quite knowledgeable (as opposed to a n00b who never learns) ;)
<Hhhhh> H2O, yours is the right attitude, keep on brother
<H2O> thanx bro ;)
<Milktea> I've always wanted to ask'
<Milktea> what's a nub, then?
<Hhhhh> n00b = newbie with a stupid, uppity attitude who tries to sound smart by repeating stupid comments they pick up randomly
<Milktea> i know the difference betwen n00b and newbie
<H2O> so what i must type on the konsole
<Milktea> but what does nub mean O_o
<Hhhhh> oh, I don't know ;)
<Milktea> oh lol
<H2O> noob is a short term for newbie
<H2O> newbie = noob
<Milktea> No it's not
<Milktea> Anyhow
<icewt> argh.. 20% to go and i can start installing kubuntu ;)
<Juerd> hurrah for kubunt, bye bye os x!
<Juerd> kubuntu even
<apokryphos> =)
<H2O> yeah i'm an old netgamer and i can say it =)
<Milktea> After compiling wine CVS, my World of Warcraft FPS went down. It was faster when I used a synaptic package of wine. What do I do?
<Hhhhh> H2O, yea, but after being turned into an Internet insult, it took on a different meaning
<Milktea> H2O, do you remember what bbq means?
<FaxeSystem> dunno if I can ask this question :) so I'll give it a try. Where do I get the w32 codecs for breezy?
<Hhhhh> or a different connotation instead
<icewt> FaxeSystem, http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Hhhhh> FaxeSystem, you can ask any legitimate question, and that is a very legitimate one
<chavo> Milktea, reinstall the wine package
<FaxeSystem> just thought there is maybe a problem asking this question due to the copyright ;)
<Milktea> oh ok
<FaxeSystem> thank you icewt
<H2O> ice
<H2O> what i must type for cheking my adept update
<H2O> ok i've opened the konsole
<richard_> what is the name of the program for kubuntu that lets you install .deb files just by clicking on it
<Milktea> iono
<Milktea> but you can install .deb files by dpkg
<icewt> H2O, err.. i don't know about adept, but just type in the console, in this order "sudo apt-get clean" , "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<soccerfiend> oh, I have always done dpkg -i name.deb
<Milktea> What's the apt-get thing that searches for a file
<H2O> ok i make it now... wait a second
<Hhhhh> hey, is there a kubuntu FAQ site with answers to most newbie questions?
<soccerfiend> apt-cache search <searchname>
<Milktea> ubuntuguide.org
<Milktea> ah thanks
<Hhhhh> Milktea, thx
<Milktea> np
<Milktea> downloaded synaptic updates
<Milktea> now to commit them
<Milktea> ugh
<Milktea> ><
<H2O> nothin....it stops at 44%
<icewt> H2O, at which point? after update or after dist-upgrade?
<H2O> on the apt-get update command
<Milktea> O_o
<Milktea> sounds like a problem with repositories
<icewt> H2O, well then, i guess there's something wrong with the repositories you have there
<H2O> yeah...it looks like i'm not connected
<H2O> but i'm sure that my connection works or i can't stay here
<Milktea> what repositories are you using?
<soccerfiend> paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://pastebin.ca
<richard_> ! repositories
<ubotu> sources is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<icewt> H2O, what is it downloading when it stops?
<H2O> i'm usin' universe and multiverse repositories
<richard_> H20:  go here for help
<H2O> sudo apt-get update
<H2O> Err http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release.gpg
<H2O>   Impossibile connettersi a security.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), tempo limite di connessione esaurito
<richard_> ! repositories
<ubotu> sources is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<H2O> thanx
<richard_> now i need to know what i can use to install .deb packages with one click
<richard_> instead of using terminal
<Milktea> uh
<richard_> yep
<richard_> there is a program that does that 
<richard_> but i forgot where it is
<soccerfiend> konqueror does that for me
<NeedHelp> O.o'
<soccerfiend> right click on package
<soccerfiend> then it says kubuntu package manager -> install
<soccerfiend> though I have never actually used this
<soccerfiend> it is there
<richard_> for .deb packages
<soccerfiend> right click on a .deb
<richard_> nope
<richard_> thats not it
<richard_> it came off of kde-look or kde-apps.org
<itay> Hi! I installed the new kubuntu, and I want to set the keyboard layout, but when I add a language, I can't check "latin"
<Milktea> What's wrong with going to terminal? O_o
<soccerfiend> some people don't like the terminal
<Milktea> oh
<soccerfiend> but then I use cygwin for when I have to use windows
<Milktea> lol
<Milktea> cygwin
<soccerfiend> so I don;t really understand that point of view
<Milktea> ./config
<Milktea> make
<Milktea> xDDD
<Milktea> that's all i ever used cygwin for
<chavo> soccerfiend, it might be in kdeaddons, but I'm not sure
<itay> What's the problem with the new version with KDE? why can't I check "latin" in keyboard layout (it's gray)?
<soccerfiend> I use it for bash (lots of bash scripts kicking around), du -sm /dir/*
<inventas> java*
<inventas> can any 1 get me jave software  ??
<inventas> can any 1 get me java software  ??
<chavo> because latin is 100000000 years old and no one speaks it?
<soccerfiend> actually latin letters are what you are using right now
<FaxeSystem> damn the w32codecpack seems not to work in my system? Kaffeine crashes when I try to play a wmv...
<Milktea> How do i reinstall a package
<chavo> soccerfiend, take it easy man
<itay> chavo, I don't want to use latin, but when I check "latin" it enables english and I can use 2 languages in 1 layout.
<chavo> Milktea, not sure how to do it from commandline
<chavo> I'm just being sarcastic itay, sorry
<soccerfiend> chavo: I am pretty relaxed, I am just a bit of a smartass :)
<inventas> can any 1 get me java software  ??
<chavo> yeah, well I'm very sarcastic so we'll get along fine
<soccerfiend> Miktea: apt-get remove, apt-get install
<chavo> Milktea, synaptic can reinstall, but it might just be removing it and then installing again
<icewt> Milktea, if you want to wipe out all the configuration files and make a clean install - "sudo apt-get --purge remove program" , delete ".program" in your home folder , "sudo apt-get install program"
<soccerfiend> chavo:sounds good
<mike_> okay - I have installed the w32codecs pack and I still can't get mp3 playback to work with amaroK
<mike_> have I missed a step?
<humbolt> Is there a way to give kubuntu kde back the normal look? I hate what they did to it! They cut KDE's balls!
<soccerfiend> the w32 codecs don't do mp3 do they?
<soccerfiend> I use the lame pack
<icewt> mike_, you need some gstreamer package for it to work
<soccerfiend> I use the xine backend for amarok
<FaxeSystem> http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#mp3s look here mike
<humbolt> All the usefull features are hidden in some submenu or can't be found at all!
<inventas> can any 1 get me java software  ??
<icewt> inventas, what do you mean by "java software"?
<soccerfiend> inventas: there are two ways to do it, how new are you to linux
<chavo> humbolt, rebuild it from source
<FaxeSystem> I also have to use the Xine output in Amarok, cause g-streamer gives me some messed up sound :(
<che_benway> nickserv help
<soccerfiend> xine + alsa works great
<chavo> yeah I use juk, but get no sound with gstreamer
<soccerfiend> gstreamer breaks regularly
<chavo> but xine or arts works fine
<soccerfiend> arts is evil
<soccerfiend> use xine
<Milktea> hmm
<chavo> arts is fine, you believe anything you read on the internet
<Milktea> II rensttalled wine
<humbolt> chavo: Rebuilding it from the kubuntu sources will lead to an amputated kubuntu kde again, right? I would have to take the original kde sources, would I?
<Milktea> but it still has a bad fps
<soccerfiend> chavo: it will be replaced eventually
<chavo> humbolt, yes or just not apply the patches
<inventas> can any 1 get me java software  ??
<chavo> that's the only way of doing it.
<chavo> soccerfiend, arts will be there in kde 4
<soccerfiend> sooner or later it has to go
<fatejudger> is the non-free version of Java installed on Kubuntu by default?
<fatejudger> if not, is there a package?
<icewt> fatejudger, http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<soccerfiend> but then I am biased, I use jack to get most audio work done (closet recording geek)
<quam> hrm, stupid question. xchat or konversation :P
<chavo> humbolt, I build my own kde and it rocks, I update every couple of days from svn. the 3.5 branch
<soccerfiend> whatever you like better
<mike_> okay - I am STILL getting a problem trying to play MP3 files
<Sho_> quam: konversation if you care about KDE integration
<chavo> well for what I do, arts has never given me any problems
<soccerfiend> mike: apt-cache search lame
<humbolt> soccerfiend: arts, has to go? I ask myself, why it is not possible to make alsa multible sound source aware as well as realtime capable?!
<quam> sho: what kind of integration do i need for an irc client :P
<soccerfiend> humbolt: arts uses alsa 
<soccerfiend> and it is realtime capable
<Sho_> quam: Integration with the desktop-wide online/offline framework for buddies, for example, or using common KDE OSD notifications, ..
<Sho_> quam: KDE shortcuts
<FaxeSystem> anyone has a clue why kaffeine crashes when playing wmv and vlc runs fine?
<humbolt> soccerfiend: yes, but arts is the one that does the multi source stuff, doesn't it?
<soccerfiend> nope
<soccerfiend> alsa is just a driver
<humbolt> nope?
* mike_ is gonna go back to plain ubuntu
<soccerfiend> and is capable of multi input
<chavo> quam, links opening in konqueror, and it uses the same toolkit
<Sho_> quam: Bottom line, Konversation is a KDE app, Xchat ain't
<soccerfiend> I use jack with alsa every day
<quam> chave: actually links open with konqueror in xchat even when im in gnome :P
<soccerfiend> the old OSS was not able to process multiple streams
<soccerfiend> arts is just a front end
<humbolt> soccerfiend: so why can't I use arts and skype together?
<soccerfiend> its why it is evil
<soccerfiend> and the first thing I disable
<crimsun> FaxeSystem: are you using kaffeine-xine?
<chavo> well yeah you can do that, but I prefer konversation
<soccerfiend> (arts)
<quam> chavo: saying it does it on its own. i never told it to use konversation instead of firefox
<humbolt> soccerfiend: does the multimedia stuff in kde work without arts?
<soccerfiend> humbolt: what multimedia stuff?
<crimsun> humbolt: skype insists, in somewhat braindead fashion, on using /dev/dsp
<FaxeSystem> yes crimsun
<chavo> quam, that's odd. you can right click links in xchat for a menu of things to open them with
<crimsun> FaxeSystem: then I guess you should just use vlc :-)
<chavo> and change the default as well
<Sho_> quam: Why don't you try both and see what you like best?
<quam> sho: i have, and i can't decide, which is why i asked for your opinions :P
<FaxeSystem> good old xine also works without problems...
<soccerfiend> humbolt: I use amarok, xine, gmplayer in kde all the time, works fine, arts is toast on my machine
<Sho_> quam: Well, I'm biased, I work on Konvi.
<quam> heh
<humbolt> crimsun: but why can't oss-alsa emulation layer be treated as just another input source for mulit-in alsa?
<icewt> quam, i can solve your problem. just user irssi :)
<quam> i don't like irssi :P
<chavo> when my audigy2 was still working I could get by without arts, but it broke and now I'm using my onboard sound
<crimsun> humbolt: you mean using alsa-oss with oss apps?
<crimsun> chavo: your audigy2 shouldn't needs arts at all
<chavo> thats what I just said
<crimsun> so how did it break?
<crimsun> hardware problem?
<chavo> I'm very clumsy :)
<crimsun> yeah, that would do it.
<humbolt> crimsun: when I use skype with /dev/dsp (alsa oss-emulation) and arts with alsa, skype has to wait until arts suspends.
<chavo> it doesn't even get recognized in linux or windows
<crimsun> humbolt: I presume you've tried artsdsp skype?
<crimsun> definitely not an optimal solution, but...
<humbolt> does it make sense to use gstreamer in kde with amarok, kaffeine, ...?
* Sho_ uses the xine backend for both
<crimsun> the best way would be for the Skype guys to actually build an ALSA backend for their app(s)
<humbolt> crimsun: nop, that kills skype every time
<crimsun> humbolt: and aoss skype?
<humbolt> nop
<humbolt> but again, is it arts that blocks alsa or is it snd_pcm_oss not being able to work while alsa is doing business?
<humbolt> what about noatune, does it work without arts? what about the system sounds in kde?
<shad0w1e> anyone know why my box is only recognized on the network by ip and not by name?
<fatejudger> icewt: do the "win32 codecs" on that same page allow gstreamer to play proprietary codecs?
<fatejudger> I've been having so much trouble with gstreamer
<fatejudger> it's just awful
* huhmz can't hardly wait for xmms2
<icewt> fatejudger, don't know actually. i haven't really used gstreamer-things myself
<icewt> fatejudger, there's MPlayer for video and xmms for audio - nothing else is needed. that's my opinion ;)
<fatejudger> mplayer doesn't work too well in firefox
<libben> nope
<libben> not for me either
<libben> it dont allways show the video contents
<humbolt> multimedia sucks in linux in general!
<quam> yeah, i know how you can't live without your porn :P
<chavo> humbolt, you can use the system sounds without arts in KDE
<humbolt> my skype has constant distortions, video sometime works, sometime it does not. It seems you can't use two different wideo players at the same time, audio always is delayed by some artsd shit or it is not continuous when you do something else ...
<libben> i can live with my porn and linux, just use samba and xbmc on xbox =)
<chavo> just have to specify an external sound player, they are in mp3 and ogg
<quam> libben: haha
<fatejudger> libben: heh, XBMC is great
<chavo> humbolt, never have those kind of problems here
<fatejudger> it's really sad when I have to play a dvd on my xbox because it doesn't work on my linux box though
<humbolt> chavo: sell me your machine!
<chavo> ok, for one million dollars!!!!!!!!
<icewt> fatejudger, have you tried vlc?
<humbolt> and every software update introduces new problems, like the hal and gpg stuff.
<humbolt> I could not live without ioslaves though!
* apokryphos is marvelled by filelight once again -- it can use kioslaves
<fatejudger> icewt: vlc?
<quam> i don't even know what hal and gpg are :P
<chavo> filelight rocks
<humbolt> chavo: so what is the fastest external audio player to use with kde (without artsd)?
<icewt> fatejudger, i mean for dvd playback. http://videolan.org
<apokryphos> chavo: it seriously doesn't get the publicity it deserves
<chavo> humbolt, there's a commandline ogg player, but I can't think of the name. ogg123 or something silly
<humbolt> chavo: I want something that plays ogg mp3 and wav
<chavo> hmmm, not sure
<humbolt> chavo: but you say it I use mplayer with -ao alsa and lets say alsaplayer at the same time, alsa can handle those 2 streams?
<chavo> humbolt, not sure, I use arts here and it always plays anything I throw at it
<humbolt> at the same time?
<chavo> yup
<humbolt> and how was that, gstreamer does not support proprietary codecs?
<chavo> I built all of that myself
<humbolt> what is faster: snd-pcm-oss or aoss?
<fatejudger> icewt: I already have the libdvd libraries
<fatejudger> icewt: including libdvdcss
<fatejudger> icewt: version 1.2.9 I think
<fatejudger> icewt: the dvds just have terrible performance
<fatejudger> icewt: the videos are really jerky and of poor quality
<icewt> fatejudger, hm.. strange
<humbolt> why can't I change the volume of skype via kde-alsa mixer when using aoss with skype?
<fatejudger> icewt: well, the quality is fine, but it's semi-jerky
<fatejudger> icewt: I don't use the player itself, just the libraries
<fatejudger> icewt: I use Kaffeine to play the actual dvd
<icewt> fatejudger, ok
<fatejudger> icewt: do you use Mplayer to play the dvds?
<icewt> fatejudger, i use vlc because it supports the dvd menus
<fatejudger> icewt: the media player?
<icewt> fatejudger, yes
<humbolt> can I use gstreamer as external sound player for kde system sounds?
<icewt> fatejudger, i haven't tried it much in ubuntu though, but in debian it used to work just fine
<libben> fatejudger: do u have dma enabled on ur dvd drive?
<qatsi> i have a laptop and a desktop running ubuntu, is there a way to have both in a network, i mean, sharing files and stuff ?
<fatejudger> icewt: dma?
<fatejudger> icewt: wow, this is the shittest looking media player ever
<fatejudger> icewt: where are all the KDE people looking to port this to QT?
<icewt> fatejudger, i didn't tell you about dma, but you can find some info there https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<icewt> fatejudger, and vlc looks just fine :)
<qatsi> anyone knows how to set up a linux network ?...for sharing files and stuff ?
<chavo> qatsi, I use samba, but I've got windows boxes as well. It's very easy to setup though
<icewt> fatejudger, but i'm off to install my brand new kubuntu. until now i've actually been using gnome :)
<qatsi> chavo: (del 8) uhmm, with windows its easy, actually its autoconfigured, but how can i configure my linux boxes to be in the network ?
<icewt> bye bye gnome
<chavo> qatsi, I setup samba a long time ago and have used the same conf file since. I don't remember at all what I did. I remember using webmin though.
<shiv> I am a newbie, is there a link which explains in detail how to install tar.gz files?
<frank23> shiv: I'm not sure
<frank23> shiv: check out
<frank23> !shell
<ubotu> I guess shell is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<shiv> thanks
<frank23> shiv: basically, you run   tar zxvf tar.gz
<pospeselr> Anyone here able to help me out with a server installation of 5.10 kubuntu?
<frank23> go in the directory, look at the README or INSTALL file
<frank23> the basic procedure is   ./configure      then make then make install
<Logikal> sudo make install
<Logikal> I suggest
<frank23> shiv you cannot easily uninstall this way though which is why I use checkinstall instead  of make install
<m_tadeu> hi... I'm having some problems with some characters when copying files...special characters like  or  are not interpreted...whats wrong?
<libben> how can i see whats going on over my nics?
<libben> wanna see how much bandwidth xbmc takes from my internet =)
<frank23> libben: what do you mean by "see"
<frank23> libben: I don't really know how
<libben> well i wanna see how much it is in kb/sec 
<pospeselr> Anyone here able to help me out with a server installation of 5.10 kubuntu?
<libben> ethstats maybe would be something for me
<frank23> pospeselr: just ask away, if someone know, they will answer
<libben> or knetload
<libben> any1 tried knetload?
<pospeselr> alright, I'm running from a server installation of 5.10 Kubuntu
<frank23> libben: no bu I just might
<pospeselr> I've apt-get installed x-window-system-core kdebase kdm kmix nvidia-glx hplip foomatic-db-hpijs foomatic-filters foomatic-db-engine
<libben> knetload is if i understand it right a kicker... and places itself in tray
<pospeselr> I've added my printer (HP Photosmart 7660) just fine and it works whenever I print a test page and from kate
<frank23> libben: did you try it?
<libben> not yet. gonna do it later.
<libben> right now im writing in the forums
<pospeselr> I ultimately want to share it (the printer) using CUPS with my winXP laptop
<pospeselr> However, whenever I tried to run the HPLIP Toolbox it claims that my "No installed HP devices found"
<pospeselr> the server also refuses to restart using the KDE print manager GUI claiming that  it could not restart the server because it is "Unable to find a running CUPS server"
<pospeselr> but I can /etc/init.d/cupsys restart/stop/start with no trouble
<frank23> pospeselr: I know nothing about printing. did you check the forums?
<pospeselr> of course
<pospeselr> I don't really mind if the HPLIP bit doesn't work, but I really want to get this thing to work as a network printer, but it seems that every guide I follow for setting up CUPS does not seem to work
<pospeselr> no matter what I do (under version 5.04 anyways) my windows machine can't find the printer
<pospeselr> I'm at my wits end, and this is pretty much the only thing keeping me back from a fully functioning system
<frank23> pospeselr: did you set it as a samba share ?
<Gen> palhaada..
<Gen> no entendo porra nenhuma disso aqui..
<frank23> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<pospeselr> I have tried setting it as a samba share, I can even get windows to see the printer going through \\hostname/printername, but my laptop claims the server does not have the proper drivers and gives me a huge list of drivers to choose from, but my printer model is not in the list
<pospeselr> I should supposedly be able to add the printer as a network printer using cups by adding ipp://hostname:631/printers/printername but my laptop refuses to find my printer this way
<frank23> pospeselr: yeah I'm out of my league here
<pospeselr> the cups documentation is more than somewhat lacking
<frank23> pospeselr: windows probably only can do samba natively
<frank23> pospeselr: maybe there is something you can install in windows to make it connect to a cups server
<pospeselr> nope, you're supposed to be able to add it using the ipp://blah blah format
<apokryphos> can anyone on breezy try a sudo apt-get build-dep amarok? ..no need to download them; just see if it cops out or not immediately
<m_tadeu> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<pospeselr> according to a few guides I've found
<pospeselr> i can add it with samba, but my printer driver isn't there
<pospeselr> i tried adding it with another hp printer driver, and it ended up printing a blank page when I tested it :-p
<pospeselr> it should not be so difficult to set up networked printing
<shad0w1e> is there any reason why my box isnt advertising it's name on the LAN?
<richard_> how do i install realplayer
<lwells> I was wondering if anyone could help me with my wireless internet connection
<paelscrit> damnit my mobo just went out on my windows box
<lwells> I am where you can configure the network interfaces
<lwells> But cannot get in to change it, when i click the admin mode and enter my password, still does not let me change it
<paelscrit> i had the same problem lwells 
<paelscrit> i couldnt fix it
<lwells> It wont let you into the Admin Mode??
<paelscrit> i ended up just re-installing kubuntu 
<paelscrit> with my internet connection ready to go
<SbCl3> ...why does removing that stupid memory-leaking widget converter gtk2-engines-gtk-qt require removing "kubuntu-desktop"?
<paelscrit> it works now but i still cant edit it
<lwells> that is no good
<paelscrit> nope
<paelscrit> the admin button wasnt there
<paelscrit> like it wouldnt expand all the way or something
<paelscrit> it still wont
<lwells> i found it, you have to expand the box
<paelscrit> mine wouldnt expand
<libben> frank23: tried it yet?
<paelscrit> it just cuts off
<libben> im gonna install it tomorow. gonna get some sleep now.. but let me know if u liked it if u tried it
<lwells> I will
<frank23> libben: just a sec
<paelscrit> can someone tell me how to install a debian package if you download it from the net
<apokryphos> paelscrit: sudo dpkg -i somepack.deb
<paelscrit> do i have to have the package in a particular folder?
<frank23> libben: I have it now but it doesn't separate network trafic by program. just the total trafic
<frank23> libben: I don't think its very useful
<apokryphos> paelscrit: any will do
<paelscrit> thanks
<libben> well, not if it just showing total. its not that interessting when u have more nix then one =)
<libben> thxs for the heads up on it. will hunt down a good one tomorow
<libben> nn
<frank23> libben: well you mean divide by interface?
<frank23> libben: yeah you choose the network card
<libben> ok, and u see the traffic in just total ?
<lwells> Anyone know how to get into admin mode
<frank23> lwells: what do you mean?
<lwells> well on Breezy, it appears to make any changes to system you need ot put on admin pass, well does not work
<frank23> lwells: you mean in system settings?
<lwells> yep
<frank23> lwells: kde has problems with that....  try  kdesu kcontrol
<lwells> i did nothing happened when i ran that command
<frank23> sudo kcontrol?
<lwells> can anyone help me with my wireless connection
<Ayiden> Alright im back from earlier... I need to be able to compile a driver into the kernel. I have kubuntu 5.10 breezy. What all do I need extra thats not already included besides the kernel sources?
<capiCrimm> how do I create shared object(.so) files?
<frank23> Ayiden: a compiler?   install build-essentials for all you compiling needs
<frank23> capiCrimm: ? what do you need to do?
<Ayiden> the package is called build essencials... in that in the ubuntu pool?
<capiCrimm> frank23, i'm trying to build a php extension.
<Ayiden> frank23: build-essentials is that in the ubuntu pool?
<Ayiden> frank23: and is that the full package name? 
<frank23> Ayiden: yes but its build-essential sorry
<Ayiden> oh and thanks alot Ill go check around for it
<Ayiden> oh
<Ayiden> its okay thanks 
<Ayiden> I just hope thats all I need  : )
<frank23> ummm   build-essential will probbaly put gcc-4  and you probably need gcc-3.4 though
<n0odl3> does anyonne know how to uninstall gnome?
<frank23> just thought of this...
<Ayiden> frank23: which one should I get? build-essential_10.1ubuntu1_i386.deb? or build-essential_11.1_i386.deb?
<Ayiden> alright
<lwells> i sure need help, so confused on why my wireless network is not working, was working on Hoary
<Ayiden> frank23: should I just get build-essential_11.1_i386.deb which seems to be the latest?
<frank23> Ayiden: only 11 should be available. make sure you take out the hoary sources
<Ayiden> okay
<n0odl3> anyone know how to get rid of gnome?
<frank23> lwells: it was working on hoary? does the interface still should in the interface list in network connections
<frank23> n0odl3: do you have a fast connection?
<lwells> did work with Hoary yes
<Ayiden> what all does build essetials include?
<Ayiden> because the file seems awfully small
<n0odl3> yeah i do
<n0odl3> why?
<lwells> I completely reinstalled the OS
<n0odl3> why are you asking me this frank?
<paelscrit> hmm i wonder why my sound wont work with my onboard sound
<Ayiden> frank23: what all does build essetials include? Because the package seems awfully small
<n0odl3> hello?
<frank23> n0odl3: well my suggestion is to uninstall libgtk1 and libgtk2 and then reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<n0odl3> what about
<frank23> Ayiden: it has dependancies for gcc g++ and make
<n0odl3> logging into kde then uninstall libgtk1 and libgtk2?
<frank23> n0odl3: those are not the exact packages names...  but yeah, all of the gnome apps will be removes as well
<n0odl3> including mozilla?
<Ayiden> okay
<frank23> n0odl3: yes, but you can reinstall it afterwards
<n0odl3> but will my method of uninstalling work?
<frank23> n0odl3: thats why I asked about fast connecgtion
<n0odl3> i understand
<n0odl3> but will my method of uninstalling work?
<Ayiden> frank23: I have the kernel sources and when I installed them and tryed to add somthing to the kernel I got an autoconf file missing error
<frank23> n0odl3: what method?
<Ayiden> weird
<n0odl3> logging into kde then uninstalling those files
<n0odl3> well not those exactly
<n0odl3> those files
<frank23> Ayiden: I don't know anything about that
<frank23> n0odl3: its  libgtk2.0-0 actually.   all the gnome packages depend on it
<n0odl3> ok
<n0odl3> well
<n0odl3> if i log onto kde then uninstall libgtk2.0-0 then will that work?
<apokryphos> that will remove all gnome, yes
<frank23> n0odl3: yes but you need to reinstall kubuntu-desktop afterwards
<n0odl3> really?
<n0odl3> why?
<frank23> n0odl3: which will make you redownload a bunch of packages
<n0odl3> i see
<n0odl3> is it bad if i just keep gnome?
<frank23> n0odl3: because gstreamer and a buch of other things are in kubuntu
<n0odl3> i already have gstreamer
<n0odl3> and stuff liek that
<n0odl3> but is it bad just to keep gnome?
<apokryphos> n0odl3: best way is to use debfoster
<apokryphos> it's not bad, no
<frank23> n0odl3: yes but uninstalling libgtk2 will also uninstall gstreamer
<apokryphos> but if you do want to remove it...
<n0odl3> do you know how much space it takes up exactly?
<n0odl3> (gnome)
<frank23> I don't know......  150-200 MBs maybe??
<frank23> n0odl3: just a guess
<lwells> is not there something about setting up a lo connection for wireless??
<sudonim> How can you get Ark to unrar things?
<lwells> It just keeps saying that i have a "Disabled Wireless Network Device" on the network settings.  Any ideas?
<frank23> lwells: what happens when you try to enable it?
<frank23> lwells: did you try sudo kcontrol?
<lwells> Does nothing.  Yes I did sudo kcontrol.
<frank23> lwells: ok, I know another way.  blame kde for that problem
<capiCrimm> If I want to change some configure options to a compiled program. Is there a way I can just change some of the options, or do I have to rebuild it all over again?
<lwells> sure, love to blame kde
<lwells> lol
<frank23> lwells: no really, this bug has been in kde for a long time
<lwells> ohok, what is the other way
<frank23> lwells: the way I setup wireless:  install  gnome-system-tools , run  sudo network-config.   enter configuration info, works!
<lwells> k
<frank23> lwells: but you need a network connection to install gnome-system-tools
<frank23> (I think)
<lwells> funny
<lwells> like a big jokehuh
<lwells> I need a network connection, to be able to get a network connection
<frank23> lwells: now I remember... I actually installed ubuntu before kubuntu. thats why I had it
<frank23> lwells: you could also install it from a ubuntu (not kubuntu) install cd
<lwells> that is what i did with hoary
<lwells> installed ubuntu first
<frank23> lwells: why did you not just upgrade intead of doing a fresh install?
<lwells> got all screwed up, lost connection
<lwells> had to do a fresh install
<frank23> oh
<lwells> going back to hoary i think
<lwells> Wish someone would of told me to install ubuntu first
<frank23> lwells: you can also setup wireless manually by editing config file however I don't know how to do it
<lwells> going to start over
<lwells> think i will upgrade from ubuntu first
<quam> anyone familiar with using dual monitors in kubuntu?
<raphink> hello
<raphink> I'm using kubuntu and I've got a network problem
<raphink> well say ...
<raphink> I configure my interfaces with xnetcardconfig
<raphink> it works well
<raphink> until I reboot ...
<raphink> and all my config is lost
<raphink> :(
<raphink> any idea?
<dan_> Can I get some help with installing synaptic touchpad driver?  On "make" I get this error: synaptics.c:59:23: error: sys/ioctl.h: No such file or directory
<arafat> dan_:  why don't you just "apt-get install xorg-driver-synaptics" ?
<dan_> I'm on the latest version.  Can't tell if it is v0.14.3 or v0.13.x from the label in Adept.
<dan_> Needless to say, I'm having trouble editing xorg.conf to disable tap-to-click.
<arafat> dan_: try installing "dietlibc-dev"... then you might be able to compile the driver
<dan_> arafat: Will do.  Thanks.
<wotnarg> hrm... is there any way to get  CLI players and other simple programs to play nice with arts? Symlink of /dev/dsp to somewhere? :p
<douglas> Has anyone ever seen a qt interface for gaim?
<_john> i need help
<_john> i am new to linux and IRC
<_john> help
<_john> \help
<_john> #hrlp
<_john> #help
<_john> #i need help
<richard_> i need to configure my dvd drive 
<richard_> how would i do that
<richard_> i know that i go into terminal as root, and type something
<richard_> but what do i type
<richard_> this is froggy25
<richard_> and i need help
<richard_> plz
<quam> try #ubuntu
<quam> everyone seems to be dead here
<quam> or not :P
<poimen> were I can get win32 codecs for xine?
<Ayiden> okay i am getting pretty agrevated... I midess well be using RPM"s 
<orugo> hi!
<orugo> hey i have a problem with kmldonkey
<frank23> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<orugo> !mldonkey
<ubotu> orugo: Are you on ritalin?
<frank23> orugo: that is for ed2k network?
<orugo> right
<frank23> try aMule
<orugo> yes but
<orugo> mldonkey combines eDonkey and KaZaa (fasttrack)
<orugo> and i use kazaa a lot
<orugo> i love it
<frank23> orugo: I use appolon for kazaa
<orugo> well
<orugo> i'll try them
<orugo> tks!
<orugo> i use aMsn
<orugo> is there something better?
<frank23> orugo: for appolon you need to find the fasttrack plugin though
<frank23> maybe I'll try kmldonkey
<orugo> aha
<orugo> it works ok but
<orugo> not working now in my new kubuntu 5.10
<orugo>  :(
<orugo> hey
<orugo> where can i found appolon
<orugo> i mean there's not in the kubuntu soft
<orugo> in the package manager
<orugo> (i have all the repos)
<frank23> apollon
<frank23> sry
<moshe> hello
<orugo> ahh
<orugo> :P
<orugo> ok
<moshe> why is kde not fitting my screen since the upgrade to breezy?
<frank23> I will try kmldonkey right now
<orugo> you need mldonkey
<orugo> kmldonkey is a gui for mlonkey
<frank23> mldonkey-server?
<orugo> right
<orugo> "mlnet"
<orugo> kmldonkey will ask you to found mlnet file in the mldonkey main folder
<orugo> i think its in /usr/bin/mlnet or something
<orugo> any way: whereis mldonkey in the shell
<frank23> orugo: ok
<orugo> hey
<orugo> i cant find appollo in the packagemanager :(
<frank23> its apollon
<orugo> ahh
<orugo> with one p
<orugo> ahahahahaha
<orugo> :(
<orugo> hey
<orugo> tell me a good game
<orugo> for a 32mb video card:P
<frank23> warcraft 3?
<orugo> for linux?
<frank23> you can play warcraft 3 for windows with wine or cedega
<frank23> what was your problem with kmldonkey?
<orugo> it cant connect to servers
<orugo> i mean
<orugo> it HAVENT server list
<orugo> :(
<frank23> me neither...
<orugo> nayway
<orugo> i deleted it
<orugo> :P
<frank23> well fasttrack work in kmldonkey
<Ayide1> I cant get online to use adept because I need drivers to get online. I have the drivers... but I need to compile them into my running kernel.. what do I do is there a list some where of every possible package I need to do that or perhaps some big package that includes everything and the kitchen sink.. im pretty desperate here. I midess well be using RPM"s because im running into a dependancy night mare here folks.
<milksteak> eww
<milksteak> fasttrack
<Ayide1>  I cant get online to use adept because I need drivers to get online. I have the drivers... but I need to compile them into my running kernel.. what do I do is there a list some where of every possible package I need to do that or perhaps some big package that includes everything and the kitchen sink.. im pretty desperate here. I midess well be using RPM"s because im running into a dependancy night mare here folks.
<frank23> Ayide1: what driver?
<Ayide1> can somebody help me?
<Ayide1> its just an hsf modem driver but I need the stuff to be able to compile it
<orugo> i have no idea :(
<Ayide1> kubuntu doesnt include the stuff most people should have pre-installed
<Ayide1> like gcc... make... make dev
<Ayide1> etc...
<Ayide1> I can see not including the kernel sources but jeesh
<frank23> Ayide1: they stuff it into one cd thuogh....  
<Ayide1> I know but so does mepis
<Ayide1> oh well
<Ayide1> I just wish I had a broadband connection thats all
<Ayide1> *(lol) it would be so easy to just adept it all
<Ayide1> does anyone know of a big package that includes everything and the kitch sink that may be able to help?
<Ayide1> kitchen**
<frank23> Ayide1: is it possible for me to do it for you?
<Ayide1> and send me the packages?
<frank23> no just the driver
<jsubl2> Ayide1, yeah but it is nice that you only have to dl 1 cd
<Ayide1> yeah
<Ayide1> I have the driver
<crimsun> Ayide1: what sort of kitchen sink?
<Ayide1> ha ha
<Ayide1> I just need to be able to install it
<Ayide1> without the stuff needed to compile thgings into a running kernel anyone that isnt compatable right off is in trouble
<Ayide1> what do you guys normally do on a fresh installl?
<frank23> Ayide1: well linux-restricted-modules takes care of alot of stuff
<Ayide1> all I want is to get my modem working and the nvidia drivers
<Ayide1> the hsf drivers have a package but its for hoary : (
<Ayide1> thanks for trying to help *(lol)
<crimsun> if you have Internet access, install fakeroot, linux-headers-$(uname -r), build-essential, and gcc-3.4
<Ayide1> dependencies can be a real pain
<crimsun> do you not have a live Internet connection on that box?
<Ayide1> no
<crimsun> does the box have a network card?
<Ayide1> only 56k.. which i need the modem to get to : (
<Ayide1> I wish I could just sudo apt-get update
<Ayide1> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Ayide1> sudo apt-get install kernel-package
<Ayide1> sudo apt-get install gcc
<Ayide1> sudo apt-get install libncurses5
<Ayide1> sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<Ayide1> sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev
<Ayide1> thats why deb packaging was invented
<crimsun> you do realize that you can just boot into the Hoary kernel, right?
<Ayide1> instead Im doing it manually and finding out that those few packages need a lot more ha ha ha
<jsubl2> or you can do something like apt-get build-dep kaffeine-xine  that will suck down a lot of stuff
<crimsun> the Hoary kernel isn't removed when you dist-upgrade
<crimsun> just choose the 2.6.10-5-foo kernel when you boot
<Ayide1> can I boot in install the hsf driver then download those packages and then install them in breezy and then install the hsf driver O.O
<Ayide1> whoo hoo OMG this might just work *(lol)
<Ayide1> thanks
<Ayide1> let me make sure these drivers ill work 
<Ayide1> THANK YOU!!!
<orugo> hey
<orugo> how can i open a port
<orugo> for output and input?
<crimsun> what type of port?
<crimsun> neither Ubuntu nor Kubuntu install a firewall by default.
<orugo> internet port
<orugo> yes but
<orugo> i opened amule
<orugo> and it says that blablala = LOWID
<orugo> i need to OPEN a port
<crimsun> that's an issue for your router/cable modem
<orugo> nor remembers me TURBO PASCAL
<orugo> haha (im HISPANOHABLANTE)
<Ayide1> so these should work hsfmodem_7.18.00.06full_k2.6.10_5_686_ubuntu_i386.deb.zip
<Ayide1> thanks ill be right back
<Ayide1> I can boot into that from grub right?
<frank23> orugo: do you have a router?
<crimsun> no, you can't boot into hsfmodem_7.18.00.06full_k2.6.10_5_686_ubuntu_i386.deb.zip from GRUB
<crimsun> you have to boot into 2.6.10-5-686
<Ayide1> no i didnt mean that lol
<Ayide1> ha ha ha
<`Nomad411> !ftp
<ubotu> `Nomad411: What?
<Ayide1> alright brb and thanks ^.^
<orugo> no
<orugo> i have a bad connection
<`Nomad411> Is there a default FTP server with 5.10?
<orugo> local net
<`Nomad411> proftpd?
<orugo> shared internet
<frank23> orugo: what do you mean shared internet?
<orugo> internet comes to a PC
<orugo> and it shares the connection
<orugo> with another 2 pcs
<orugo> :P
<orugo> it really sucks
<orugo> hahaha
<orugo> without router
<orugo> the cheaper way!!!
<frank23> orugo: well the first PC acts as a router there
<orugo> some ethernet's and cable
<orugo> yeah
<orugo> but i always worked with donkey here
<orugo> i mean nothing in the first pc changed
<orugo> (they dont know how to change something)
<`Nomad411> !proftpd
<ubotu> `Nomad411: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<frank23> orugo: do you run donkey on that first pc?
<orugo> no
<orugo> i ran it here
<frank23> I don't really know...
<orugo> :(
<frank23> what if you change the port you connect with?
<orugo> yes
<orugo> ill try that
<frank23> orugo: and did you change from kmldonkey to aMule?
<orugo> when i install kubuntu 510
<orugo> i installed kmldonkey
<orugo> ant it doesnt worked
<orugo> now im trying with amule
<orugo> in 5.04 kmldonkey worked ok
<Ayiden> crap... the 5.04 kernel 2.6.10 isnt an option  : (
<Ayiden> i have kubuntu 5.10 breezy
<Ayiden> is the kernel still there is there another way to boot to it?
<Ayiden> crimsun: it isnt an option in grub
<Ayiden> now what *(lol)
<crimsun> Ayiden: I presume you dist-upgraded from Hoary?
<Ayiden> I keep getting DC ....
<Ayiden> okay well I cant boot into the 2.6.10 kernel it isnt an option in grub
<Ayiden> I have kubuntu 5.10
<crimsun> Ayiden: did you dist-upgrade from Hoary?
<Ayiden> crimsun: is there another way to boot into the kernel or is the 2.6.10 kernel not included in breezy?
<Ayiden> no
<Ayiden> Its a fresh install
<Ayiden> : (
<Ayiden> this sux eh
<frank23> Ayiden: the 2.6.10 kernel is in the hoary repos
<Ayiden> yeah and to use that I would need the stuff im trying to get working now anyway *(lol)
<frank23> right ;-)
<Ayiden> ha ha ha
<Ayiden> yeah well this should be fun...
<crimsun> Ayiden: I presumed you had dist-upgraded from Hoary.
<crimsun> Ayiden: well, time to sneakernet the debs
<crimsun> get out a blank CD and start downloading the dependencies.
<crimsun> you'll want a CDRW
<Ayiden> there has to be an easier way other than looking at the dependencies for each and every file until ive downloaed everything there is
<crimsun> nope, that's what you'll be doing.
<Ayiden> crimsun: its okay.. now i wish i had *(lol)
<crimsun> packages.ubuntu.com/package will list the dependencies
<Ayiden> I feel like im walking down a trail waiting to get my head chopped off whilst listening to that death song.. dun dun dun da da da da da da DUN!!!
<Ayiden> hey thank you ALOT for that link though it will be a BIG help
<orugo> hey
<orugo> can i change the KONQUEROR?
<orugo> i mean i want a different file manager
<Ravensky> is there a good audio converter program out there for Linux?
<`Nomad411> Could someone tell me if you get a prompt at ftp://lutes.ath.cx
<Jeevan> can mplayer play Quicktime7 files yet?
<richard_> im trying to install kompose
<richard_> i need to know what all should i do 
<richard_> to get it up and running
<lwells> how do i get the kde desktop when i have ubuntu
<richard_> do you have all the kde files installed
<frank23> lwells: install kubuntu-desktop
<richard_> frank23, help me out plz
<lwells> do i do that through terminal?
<frank23> lwells: you can use adept
<richard_> no, synaptic
<kdude> jrjx: Hey J.. you there?
<richard_> how do i configure kompose right
<richard_> i install imlib2
<richard_> but it says that it cant find it in the shared libraries
<richard_> so what should i do
<frank23> richard_: did you install kompose?
<richard_> yes
<richard_> i installed kompose
<frank23> what is imlib2?
<richard_> its for imaging
<richard_> this is what i installed,  imlib2_1.0.6-2_i386.deb
<richard_> it was needed by kompose
<frank23> richard_: where did you find that?
<richard_> find what
<frank23> imlimlib2_1.0.6-2_i386.deb
<richard_> at rpmfind
<frank23> first mistake
<richard_> ok
<frank23> ;-)
<frank23> get rid of it
<richard_> ok
<richard_> how do i do that
<frank23> sudo apt-get remove imlib2
<frank23> I think...
<richard_> ok
<richard_> its gone
<richard_> now what
<richard_> ! imlib2
<ubotu> richard_: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<richard_> dang
<frank23> well I think what you need is libimlib2   but it should be installed already I think
<frank23> !info libimlib2
<ubotu> libimlib2: (powerful image loading and rendering library), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-2.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 188 kB, Installed size: 548 kB
<richard_> what if its not up to date
<richard_> what do i do then
* this is gonna be a bad day
<richard_> i looked it up on synaptic, its not there
<frank23> did you install kompose with synaptic?
<richard_> no
<richard_> its not there either
<frank23> second mistake ;-)
<frank23> you have to enable universe
<frank23> !sources
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<richard_> i did
<richard_> that
<richard_> universe and multiverse
<frank23> then you can install kompose and it will install everything else automatically
<frank23> do you run the x86 version of ubuntu?
<richard_> yeah
<richard_> i386
<frank23> then it should work: I just installed it myself
<frank23> hit reload in synaptic
<richard_> i got it
<frank23> then do a search for kompose
<richard_> kompose is installed
<richard_> i just removed it
<richard_> and used apt-get
<richard_> it works now
<frank23> you used apt-get to install kompose?
<richard_> yeah
<frank23> great
<richard_> libimlib2, libungif4g, and kompose installed
<frank23> install everything with synaptic using ubuntu repositories. If you can't find packages for ubuntu, your best bet is to install from source
<frank23> don't install random .deb files
<richard_> ok
<richard_> what about apt-get
<frank23> apt-get and synaptic do the same thing
<richard_> ok
<richard_> thanks
<poimen> there is a media player for linux that runs ogm fileS?
<regeya> poimen: mplayer, xine should both do it
<poimen> ok
<regeya> poimen: and by extension, kaffeine (being libxine-dependent) should do it
<frank23> regeya: install kaffeine-xine and change the engine in kaffeine
<regeya> erm, thanks, frank, I guess
<moshe> hello
<Hobbsee> hello
<moshe> I have run into a strange problem.
<regeya> frank23: is that a package in the breezy repos?  I'm not upgrading until the major bugs are ironed out (y'know, kubuntu being treated like the step-brother issue) and to tell you the truth I didn't ask a question about kaffeine, but thanks for answering anyway
<moshe> I cannot log into kde, gnome, or xfce, but I can log in to blackbox
<moshe> I just upgraded to breezy two nights ago
<Hobbsee> do you get any errors?
<frank23> regeya: oh your in hoary... well the kaffeine in hoary is based on xine. doesn't it work?
<regeya> frank23: what part of 'I didn't ask a question about kaffeine' is difficult?
<frank23> regeya: lol\
<moshe> Hobbsee, well, I enter my password for any of those sessions, and then X reboots
<frank23> regeya: it must be getting it late!
* regeya /ignore
<frank23> regeya: you wrote the answer, not the question ;-)
<poimen> thankx regeya and frank23 I am downloading a ogm torrent too se if the video works and if it lest me change audio files :)
<Hobbsee> moshe: you might want to try in #ubuntu, unless anyone here knows - there's more people ther
<Hobbsee> *there
<moshe> ok
<pipegeek> Hi all.  I just dist-upgraded from hoary to breezy...and kvim isn't there any more!  I checked http://packages.ubuntu.org/kvim, and that confirms it.  What happened to kvim in breezy?  Why isn't it there?  I like kvim!  I use kvim! :^(
<regeya> hey wow
<regeya> someone uses (and likes) kvim!
<Hobbsee> pipegeek: good question...it's not in universe or multiverse or any of them either
<pipegeek> :^)  
<pipegeek> How odd
<pipegeek> Do you know to whom I could mention such a thing?  I have no experience whatsoever building debian packages, but I could give it a whirl...
<Hobbsee> pipegeek: Riddell generally does the kde packaging
<pipegeek> Hobbsee: OK.  How should I contact him?  I'd hate to seem rude.
<pipegeek> Hobbsee: Thanks, btw
<Hobbsee> he's here, but idle
<pipegeek> Ah.  Also, one other thing--items in remote:/, when selected from the "Network Folders" panel menu, now open twice when clicked.  Not a big deal, but rather annoying.  Have you heard of this before? 
<Hobbsee> pipegeek: which kde?
<pipegeek> 3.4.3
<pipegeek> Hobbsee: again, from breezy
<Hobbsee> could be a bug in 3.4.3
<Hobbsee> i'm using kde 3.5 beta, and it works fine here
<pipegeek> ah
<Hobbsee> ie opening once while clicked
<pipegeek> I'm president of the LUG here, and I'm fiddling with ubuntu because I'd like to come up with a standard desktop-oriented distribution to use during installfests.  As such, I'd rather not rely on unstable...er...sid...er...what's it called in ubuntu-land?
<Hobbsee> a beta?
<pipegeek> :^)
<pipegeek> Anyway, I must go
<Hobbsee> ok
<pipegeek> Thanks all
<Hobbsee> 3.5 beta's very stable
<Hobbsee> hi Kamping_Kaiser!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: done my exam, i can sit here and not study now lol...till wed night for a thurs exam :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> yo uhad an exam today?
<Kamping_Kaiser> freeking runescap disconnected me :( i was on a roll as well
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, a few hours ago...
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: no, after a few minutes ;)
<chromate> hi all, anybody know how i use laptop mediakeys in kde?
<Hobbsee> check that they're assigned to anything in kcontrol
<Hobbsee> apart from that, not a clue sorry
<chromate> i tried creating shortcuts for them but it seems the KDE control center doesn't allow you to use those special keys
<Hobbsee> hoary or breezy?
<chromate> hoary
<regeya> chromate: first, go under Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Layout and make sure you've got the correct kbd layout...for me, it was just about that simple
<chromate> regeya: yup, dvorak
<regeya> and then...erm, I dont remember.  damn kcontrol
<regeya> not just the layout; the model of keyboard, if it's in the list
<regeya> see, one of the bad things is that I set those keys, this last time, through amaroK. :(
<regeya> if the model of kbd is directly supported, in theory it should be as simple as selecting the proper model and layout.
<regeya> ifnot...*shrug*
<Hobbsee> check on ubuntuforums.org if that doesnt work, and you get really stuck
<felly> in case anyone is wondering, having a gtk theme of smooth-<blah> caused several gtk-based apps to crash
<felly> including evolution and eclipse and acrobat reader
<felly> took me a while to figure it out!
<felly> does anyone know how to set webcollage as the screensaver in kde?
<Hobbsee> what's webcollage?
<Hobbsee> ie, is it one that's appearing in xscreensaver, but not kscreensaver?
<felly> its a screensaver that displays random pics from the web
<Hobbsee> in the repositories?
<felly> Hobbsee: yes i believe so, however i thought it did exist in kscreensaver in hoary
<Hobbsee> felly: you've presumably got it now with all it's dependancies?
<felly> Hobbsee: it's included in xscreensaver, but it seems to have been removed from the x screensaver hooks package for kde
<todd_> once i go into x, my virtual terms are gone
<todd_> i cant get to them
<todd_> is this the default or something
<Hobbsee> felly: you cant install the xscreensaver-kscreensaver package?
<Hobbsee> todd_: using ctrl +alt +f1 to get to terminal, i presume?
<todd_> Hobbsee, yes
<Hobbsee> todd_: that's definetly not normal, but I think someone else mentioned it a couple of days ago
<todd_> Hobbsee, prob me :)
<Hobbsee> ah right...could have been, i dont remember
<mururoa> Hi there. Where can I find informations about wich kernel choosing for AMD64 ? ( out of a list of 9 )
<richard> i want to configure my creative webcam for kde 
<richard> how do i do this
<mmahmood> can someone help me  install codec for kaffeine
<crutch> hello
<mmahmood> hi
<crutch> i'm a linux noob wish i could help u
<mmahmood> no worries bro
<Hobbsee> you want to install kaffine-xine?
<Hobbsee> which codecs did you want?
<crutch> i'm trying get my wusb11 to work
<mmahmood> i'm running breazy ..fresh install..and can't run mpeg file
<mmahmood> not sure what i need to do
<crimsun> installed akode-mpeg?
<mmahmood> can u help me how to do it ?
<kwtm2> Same here --how to play mpegs?
<crimsun> you might find kaffeine-xine more helpful
<mmahmood> if u could help i can try :) please :)
<crutch> i think i have my wusb11 configured as it shows networks when i scan but i still have no net acces
<crimsun> I'm not familiar with the new KDE tools, but in a Konsole, you can type: sudo aptitude install kaffeine-xine
<crimsun> you'll need to enable the universe repository first
<crimsun> !repos
<ubotu> from memory, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<mmahmood> ok it's done
<mmahmood> now what do i do ?
<kwtm2> Hmm... I'll have to look into that.  Is there a repository where we can get mplayer, which isn't part of the official supported packages?
<crimsun> mplayer is in multiverse
<crimsun> mmahmood: start Kaffeine
<crutch> when i go to enable wlan0 interface it activates for maybe 3 seconds then deactivates
<crutch> any ideas?
<crutch> oh breezy 5.10 KDE
<crimsun> perhaps your wireless access point requires WEP, WPA, or WPA2?
<mmahmood> crimsun>> hmmm..kaffeine has changed but...there are no decoders to play this stream
<crimsun> mmahmood: are you trying to play music or video+music?
<crutch> there's no encryption
<Hobbsee> mmahmood: why dont you use noatun or kaboodle?  they seem to be installed by default
<crutch> open AP
<Hobbsee> crimsun: an mpeg file
<mmahmood> music video
<kwtm2> Sorry, crimsun, just installed Breezy 2h ago after 2 yrs with Mandrake Linux.  What does "mplayer is in multiverse" mean?
<Hobbsee> !multiverse
<ubotu> ask me about !repositories
<kwtm2> Where are the deb source files --how do I tell it to go to "multiverse", etc.?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: (mp3s are mpeg-1 layer 3, so we have to be a bit more precise ;-)
<mmahmood> <crimsun> music vidoe
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<mmahmood> <Hobbsee> how do i run those ..i don't see them in kde ?
<Hobbsee> they're on your kmenu
<kwtm2> ubotu seems to be an answerbot.  How do we trigger it --just say the word !repositories ?
<ubotu> kwtm2: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Hobbsee> noatun is there, and kaboodle is under more applications
<Hobbsee> yeah
<crimsun> !tell kwtm2 about repos
<Hobbsee> !repositories
<ubotu> rumour has it, sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<crutch> forgive my ignorance but is ifupdown have have anything to do with my wifi connection
<crimsun> crutch: ifupdown is a simplified script for ifconfig $iface up [...] 
<mmahmood> <Hobbsee> nope don't see it
<Hobbsee> what multimedia apps do you have there then?
<crutch> could that script be turning wlan0 off as soon as i turn it on
<crutch> it only activates for a couple seconds
<mmahmood> amarok, k3b, kscd, kaudiocreater, kaffeine, kmix
<kwtm2> Why isn't synaptic installed on my kUbuntu Breezy?
<Hobbsee> kwtm2: adept also works
<Hobbsee> synaptic wasnt default on kubuntu hoary either
<crimsun> crutch: no
<Hobbsee> kwtm2: you can install it by apt-get if you want to, or by adept
<crimsun> I would think that Adept is preferred on KDE
<mmahmood> <Hobbsee> it was not installed i installed it just now
<crimsun> Synaptic is a GNOME-centric one
<kwtm2> Ah.  Okay, I'm trying to understand this file at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325.  Am I supposed to save it under some particular name like /etc/deb_sources or something?
<crutch> thanks crimsun, i was just grasping at threads and may turn back to gnome as it worked no problem there
<chavo> synaptic is nice though and with gtk-qt engine looks just like a KDE app
<kwtm2> Maybe I'll use adept to install synaptic and use synaptic instead.
<Hobbsee> kwtm2: kdesu kwrite etc/apt/sources.list
<kwtm2> Partly because adept is newer and less supported, and most instructions use synaptic.
<kwtm2> Hobbsee: thank you!  Now I wonder where in the instructions it mentions *anything* about "/etc/apt/sources.list" ... without that key piece of info, I'm dead in teh water. 
<Hobbsee> overwrite what's there
<Hobbsee> kwtm2: good point, not sure why that's not there
<Hobbsee> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Hobbsee> ah ok, you were supopsed to go to the howto first, i think
<Hobbsee> and you learn the /etc/apt/sources.list pretty quickly - ie how to get to it
<aftertaf> hi all
<Hobbsee> hi aftertaf :)
<aftertaf> hi kde user :)
<aliveuser> how much save is to upgrade to breezy using apt-get dist-upgrade???
<Hobbsee> should be fairly safe, the release is out...
<Hobbsee> safer still to install off a cd though
<aftertaf> aliveuser:  it works really well, except for those unlucky soem where it doesnt' :)   but we're here to help
<Logikal`> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Logikal` 
<Logikal`> what's up?
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: lol
<Logikal`> did you upgrade yet?
<Hobbsee> not a lot, finished my first of the 6 final exams
<Hobbsee> to breezy?  ages ago, a couple of days before the RC
<Logikal`> well
<Logikal`> the official release came out
<Logikal`> do i need to upgrade?
<Hobbsee> you dont have to
<aftertaf> well done Hobbsee what u doing? studywise
<Hobbsee> there are some nice things
<Hobbsee> as in now, or next year?
<Hobbsee> this year's the end of high school
<aftertaf> Logikal`:  kde is nicer, some extras exist....
<Hobbsee> next year i'm doing a bachelor of technology in optoelectronic
<Hobbsee> s
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  highschool? as in QueryAge(Hobbsee)
<Hobbsee> yeah, 17
<Logikal`> kde is nicer in the full release?
<Logikal`> how so?
<Logikal`> Hobbsee you got pics of yourself
<Hobbsee> no
<Logikal`> why not?
<Logikal`> lol
<Hobbsee> well, none that i'd show anyway
<Hobbsee> lol
<Logikal`> haha
<Logikal`> come on
<Logikal`> ill show you mine!
<aliveuser> i upgrade my kubuntu like that, but i'm having a little trouble with the grub
<Hobbsee> go away
<Logikal`> come on now :)
<Hobbsee> what trouble with grub?
<Logikal`> are you like 500lbs Hobbsee
<aliveuser> well, when my system starts to load, it starts with a, lets say graphical mode
<Logikal`> lol
<aliveuser> but in the middle, it turn into a text mode
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  wow. 17 :) ... you're a geek girl too right?
<Hobbsee> lol...no...i just dont generally show what i look like to people
<Logikal`> here is my pics
<aliveuser> but that's okey
<Logikal`> www.myspace.com/logikal42
<sekundek> hi
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: well, i do run kubuntu and not windows, so i guess so lol
<Logikal`> there is my pics..
<sekundek> I need some help with mounting samba drive
<sekundek> and permission
<aliveuser> the thing is that when i shutdown it doesn't show anything about the unloading of services,
<aliveuser> doesn't show the progress of anything
<aliveuser> just a black screen
<Hobbsee> aliveuser: this is in breezy?  i've noticed that, never figured out why
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  hehe :) girls on linux seem quite rare....   but good to see.... calms down the testosterone levels in here :)
<Logikal`> Hobbsee you're too serious all the time
<Logikal`> :)
<aliveuser> yes in breezy
<Logikal`> drink a beer or sumthing
<Hobbsee> hit ctrl + alt + f7 if you really want to see it all shutting down
<aliveuser> okey i take a note of it
<aliveuser> tnks
<sekundek> in mount it read/write but have problem changing files with chmod
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: that's true...always seems so odd to hear about guys picking up girls because they run linux or something lol
<sekundek> i need this because of subversion
<Logikal`> Hobbsee dont you live in australia?
<Hobbsee> Logikal`: that i do
<sekundek> is it possible to mount some other way
<Logikal`> you ever pet a roo?
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  yeah .... :)  like i'm gonna hit on you cos we've only got half the planet between us.....
<Logikal`> record yourself talking
<Logikal`> I wanna hear your austrailian accent
<Logikal`> :)
<Hobbsee> sure, my pet roo that i rode to school this morning, he likes attention
<Logikal`> accents are hot
<Hobbsee> that they are...the US ones are quite different to ours
<Logikal`> heh
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: dont be surprised, plenty of people try...
<Logikal`> where i live, I have no accent :\
<Hobbsee> Logikal`: you're where? the us?
<Logikal`> yes
<aftertaf> Logikal`:  getting away from the place asap, i understand that, but what you flee is alway within you.... ;)
<Logikal`> PA tho
<Logikal`> Pennsylvania
<Hobbsee> you have an accent
* aftertaf abuses of his 30 yrs of age :D
<Logikal`> only thing we dont say is "this needs to be"
<Hobbsee> heard some people from there
<Logikal`> we jsut say this needs done
<Logikal`> no "to be"
<Logikal`> I dont really think we do :\
<Logikal`> maybe we do to you
<Hobbsee> no, you do
<Logikal`> record urself
<Hobbsee> speak to someone in another country, and you'll soon find out
<Logikal`> and ill record myself
<Hobbsee> nah, no mic on here
<Hobbsee> not sure where it is
<Hobbsee> used to have one somewhere...everyone was always stunned with aussie accents
<Logikal`> i heard austrailian girls like american guys
<Logikal`> or something
<Hobbsee> sometimes, they like australian guys too...
<Logikal`> don't know how true that is
* Kaiser_Away lols
<Logikal`> never really met an aussie girl
<Hobbsee> well we do exist...
<Logikal`> haha
<Logikal`> yeah
* Hobbsee pokes Kaiser_Away 
<Logikal`> didn't say you didnt :)
<Hobbsee> :P
* Kaiser_Away prods Hobbsee
<Logikal`> what do you guys do over there?
<Logikal`> it's farmland right?
<Kaiser_Away> thats enought runescape for one day
<Kaiser_Away> Logikal`: yeh, im sending this message via burning crops
<Hobbsee> maybe you should check this out
<aftertaf> looool Kaiser_Away :)
<Hobbsee> http://www.australiablog.com/guide/001381.shtml
<Kaiser_Away> :) aftertaf
<kwtm2> Anyone know how I enable the "multiverse" repositories in Breezy?  Is "multiverse" same as "universe"?
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> sources is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Hobbsee> that might answer some of your aussie questions :P
<aftertaf> kwtm2:  not same buch of packages, but on same servers.
<Kaiser_Away> Hobbsee: i dont see anything on that wiki page about australian chicks :|
<Hobbsee> Kaiser_Away: true, but did you go and read it?
<Kaiser_Away> Hobbsee: last time it was pasted ;)
<Kaiser_Away> your link, im reading now ;P
<Logikal`> dude
<Logikal`> why is neve campbell so hot
<Hobbsee> Kaiser_Away: it's excellent for giving to people who ask about australia, dont you think :P
<Kaiser_Away> Hobbsee: perfect, but the problem is its all true :$
<Logikal`> Hobbsee
<Logikal`> you're terrible LOL
<Logikal`> just becuase we dont know about where you live
<aftertaf> No, we are a peaceful civilisation of vegan hunter gatherers. Milk is
<aftertaf> illegal.
<aftertaf> loool
<Kaiser_Away> lmao
<Hobbsee> ROFL i love that
<aftertaf> can you speak english there? yeah, but youll need to learn it first :] 
<aftertaf> lmao2
<Hobbsee> Kaiser_Away: what do they teach the US people in geography...do you not learn to read a newspaper?
<Logikal`> aussies speak english primarily right?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> what else would we speak?
* aftertaf hopes Logikal` aint serious about that .....
<Kaiser_Away> Hobbsee: not sure what tehy teach them. but i at least i know theres more to america then arms factories :|
* aftertaf prays even.
* Kaiser_Away joins aftertaf
<aftertaf> loool Kaiser_Away  :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Kaiser_Away> Hobbsee: we could speak chinese ... the yellow hoard ;)
<Hobbsee> ooh yeah...now that could be fun
<Logikal`> Kaiser_Away, there is?
<Logikal`> america
<Logikal`> we have
<Logikal`> bombs, gangs, and guns
<Logikal`> and drugs
<Kaiser_Away> and silicon vally :O
<Kaiser_Away> but all that aside
<Kaiser_Away> im going to eat lunch
<Hobbsee> Kaiser_Away: lunch?
<Kaiser_Away> just in timefor dinner ;)
<Logikal`> oh yeah
<Hobbsee> of course
<Kaiser_Away> yeh, think of it as brunch Hobbsee
<Logikal`> americans like sex
<Logikal`> and drugs
<Logikal`> wait did i say that already
<Kaiser_Away> as i havent had breakfast either
<Hobbsee> Kaiser_Away: lol...i'm surprised you're here then
<Kaiser_Away> lol Hobbsee. you think i have better things to do? ;)
<Kaiser_Essen> have fun kids. no making babies any of you
<Hobbsee> that's true
<Hobbsee> Kaiser_Essen: i dont think the latter will be any problem lol
<mmahmood> I'm trying to run Noatun and it's giving error: connecting/starting aRts soundserver failed. make sre that artsd is configured properly
<Logikal`> you got cable in australia
<Hobbsee> Logikal`: of course
<aftertaf> you got electricity too ?? ;)
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: nah, we got rid of that...
<Hobbsee> :P
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> ok, brb coffee and cigarette time 
<Hobbsee> mmahmood: try googling the error message
<aftertaf> mmahmood:  try changing the outpug engine too.
<aftertaf> output*
<Hobbsee> ah, was that what the solution was, i'd forgotten
<mmahmood> k thx
<sekundek> hi
<sekundek> I need some help about mounting samba share
<sekundek> can anybody help 
<sekundek> I have problem using chmod on this mount
<strike4ce> How do i get my source list up from terminal?
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<sekundek> ?
<strike4ce> thanx
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: no problems
<strike4ce> Im trying to get my ati 9600 radeon card going
<strike4ce> had a little problem
* Hobbsee doesnt have an ati card, so probably wont be able to help much
<Hobbsee> but go for it
<aftertaf> lol same here
<Hobbsee> sekundek: we cant do anything unless you stick an error message in, or give more detail - "a problem" says close to nothing
<sekundek> ok I create mount with samba dir
<Hobbsee> sekundek: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html is something you  might want to read at some point
<sekundek> i can access to this folder and create files etc
<Hobbsee> yep
<sekundek> but when i try to chmod 644 somefile
<sekundek> i get permission error
<strike4ce> I cant get adept to open I put a bad source in it and it crashed
<sekundek> chmod: changing permissions of `test': Operation not permitted
<Hobbsee> sekundek: preface chmod with kdesu?
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: darn, what source did you put in?
<sekundek> yeah I know that
<strike4ce> just a sec
<sekundek> but I use svn which do this by itself
<sekundek> when doint update checkout etc.
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: here ya go   wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx-4.3.0-3.7.6.i386.rpm
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: um...why do i want it lol...i dont have an ati card?
<sekundek> is there any way I can have smb share accessed in some folder but with right permission not root 
<sekundek> ?
<Hobbsee> oh, that's the source you put in
<strike4ce> Hobbsee:  thats what i put in the source list and then it crashed
<Hobbsee> strike4ce: no wonder...that's not supposed to go in a source list lol...you need to download that and use it with alien, then try
<strike4ce> lol i got it to open now
<strike4ce> removed it
<Hobbsee> sekundek: as in, to be able to modify it with user permission?
<strike4ce> Hobbsee: where do I get alien?
<Hobbsee> smb:/ in konqueror, and going thru there should get you the shared computers
<Hobbsee> !alien
<ubotu> I heard alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Hobbsee> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: (install non-native packages with dpkg), section admin, is optional. Version: 8.53 (breezy), Packaged size: 112 kB, Installed size: 288 kB
<Hobbsee> sekundek: you wanting to share one of your own folders, or read/write to another computer drive?
<sekundek> Hobbsee: no I have server in win domain
<sekundek> and there I have access to my home
<sekundek> on this server
<sekundek> On my workstation I wan to use this home because I have web space there
<sekundek> so I need to mount or something smb://server/myhome
<Hobbsee> and does it work if you mount it that way?
<Kaiser_Essen> when you chmod, use sudo, not [gk] sudo 
<sekundek> I can mount it
<sekundek> and copy delete etc.
<sekundek> but chmod does not work
<sekundek> but I need there because of subversion
<sekundek> it change permission in .svn dirs
<strike4ce> Can I use a linux x86 driver?
<Kamping_Kaiser> strike4ce: in 2 lines or less, whats teh problem again?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sekundek: and im not sure about your problem either (as i wasnt here)
<sekundek> Kamping_Kaiser: I have samba share on some server and need to mount this on my workstation
<sekundek> but I also need permission to do chmod in this mount
<sekundek> because of subversion
<Kamping_Kaiser> so you need permision to chmod the content of the share?
<sekundek> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> i expect you will need share=user or similar, but im afraid im not an expert on samba by any means :(
<strike4ce> Kamping_Kaiser: If i download a rpm file will it need to be converted?
<Kamping_Kaiser> strike4ce: convirted or installed direct, but its recomended that you convirt tehm, so you can look at them in synaptic etc
<strike4ce> So how do I convert them?
<aftertaf> alien
<Kamping_Kaiser> open a terminal --> alien 
<aftertaf> #apt alien
<strike4ce> Kamping_Kaiser: there is a script file can I paste that into my graphics card?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i forget the exacty syntax to convirt
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install  alien
<sekundek> Kamping_Kaiser: the problem is not with smb share but with mount
<aftertaf> man alien ;) Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: :P why? i dont want to use it :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> sekundek: oh, ok
<aftertaf> lol :)
<strike4ce> aftertaf: says alien is already the newest version?
<aftertaf> strike4ce:  cool, its already there then ;)
<strike4ce> aftertaf: what about the file thats script can I copy and paste and put it in place of my current graphics driver?
<Kamping_Kaiser> strike4ce: im not sure about your question
<aftertaf> me neither.... ;)
<strike4ce> aftertaf: take a look its called ati driver installer  https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894
<bengross> good evening everyone
<sekundek> is there any way I can use cifs in kubuntu
<aftertaf> strike4ce:  hmm. cant you use the restricted packages module for ubuntu?
<aftertaf> morning bengross :)
<sekundek> I found that with this it may be possible
<strike4ce> where is that?
<strike4ce> !restricted packages
<ubotu> strike4ce: Bugger all, i dunno
<strike4ce> aftertaf: where is the module?
<aftertaf> linux-restricted-modules-k7|686
<strike4ce> in terminal?
<bengross> its 12;24 here in Arizona
<bengross> anyone know about setting up wireless?
<strike4ce> aftertaf: its there now what do i do?
<bengross> how do i login as root?
<aftertaf> strike4ce:  in synaptic, adept,  or via apt-get
<aftertaf> bengross:  use sudo.....
<aftertaf> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<aftertaf> strike4ce:  sudo apt-get install  linux-restricted-modules-k[your architecture] 
<strike4ce> aftertaf: architecture?  My card is ati radeon 9600 pro turbo
<bengross> ok thanks
<bengross> i am trying to install audacity
<aftertaf> processor... amd, pentium?
<bengross> anyone know any multitrack open source programs for audio editing?
<strike4ce> intel pentium M
<aftertaf> i686 then.
<aftertaf> 686 even;)
<aftertaf> strike4ce:  have you seen !ati ?
<aftertaf> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<guinsel> !konsole
<ubotu> guinsel: Do they come in packets of five?
<firestorm> Hi. how can I disable the annoying beep for my terminals? I tried 'set nobeep' but that didn't seem to work
<sekundek> I found solution in case someone needs it
<strike4ce> aftertaf: will that work for breezy?
<sekundek> All you have to do is -o user=myusername
<aftertaf> nice one sekundek :)
<aftertaf> can you put that in the wiki?
<sekundek> then share is owned by that user and I can do whatever I want
<aftertaf> !samba
<ubotu> I heard samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<sekundek> Yes I can
<bengross> hey i died
<bengross> im back
<aftertaf> lol i died :)
<sekundek> where I can write this
<sekundek> ?
<aftertaf> strike4ce:  i think so, but i dont have an ati
<aftertaf> sekundek:  ^^^^ see ubotu's link
<aftertaf> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<aftertaf> or make a new page...
<sekundek> ok I'll edit this one
<sampan> firestorm, in konsole ... did you try settings --> beep --> none ?
<aftertaf> hehe sekundek  good of you, man ;)
<bengross> how do i install a lot of programs at once? is there a gui for installing software?j
<firestorm> sampan: ahh thanks...actually s/beep/bell and it works a champ
<sampan> oh lol :D my bad
<aftertaf> bengross:  yes.    adept, or synaptic
<bengross> is that in control center?
<aftertaf> kde or gnome?
<aftertaf> adept is in systemmenu on kde
<aftertaf> normally.... ;)
<bengross> kynaptic
<aftertaf> if not, open a console and type sudo apt-get install  adept
<aftertaf> kynaptic too, but it sux a bit (imho)
<bengross> sometimes my sound loads on boot, sometimes it doesnt :(
<bengross> is there an alsamixer?
<bengross> sndconfig?
<bengross> i did a search cannot find adept
<sekundek> Hm, I create my account on lunchpad and can login, but in wiki ubuntu I can't
<sekundek> can somebody help with login to ubuntu wiki
<Tonio-> hi
<puckman> Morning
<_mindspin> Hi, i upgraded zo breezy and can't find neither kcontrol nor the new "system settings" entry which packages do I have to install? btw. I know that I can start kcontrol via terminal ;-) 
<TokenBad> I used system settings
<TokenBad> I think
<TokenBad> if we talking about samething
<_mindspin> and where did you find it ? by typing system settings in a terminal ??
<TokenBad> no...its listed at the top of my kmenu
<_mindspin> but not on mine :-(
<cyne> how do i convert a file from dos linebreaks to unix linebreaks?
<cyne> Kate just saves it again with dos line breaks
<_mindspin> theres en entry in extras where you can set this
<cyne> there must be a simple way to do it
<_mindspin> its called zeilenende in german 
<cyne> extras?
<cyne> where?
<_mindspin> and you can choose linux/windows/mac behaviour
<_mindspin> open kate 
<cyne> ok
<_mindspin> click on extras
<TokenBad> anyone know of the netstat.pl for xchat?
<cyne> _mindspin: i tried that, and save as with Kate, but it still saves it again in DOS
<cyne> format
<egonw> hi all, I have a amarok/breezy problem: KDE has sound, but amarok does not? I already played with different engine, with no succes.... ideas?
<_mindspin> cyne: seems like a bug then
<_mindspin> have a try opening the file in vim
<_mindspin> that helps sometimes.....
<cyne> what is "utf8
<cyne> what is "utf8" ?
<cyne> is that DOS?
<aseigo> it's a way to encode non-latin characters
<aseigo> (a standard way, that is)
<cyne> ok, like english text?
<_mindspin> cyne: think so....
<cyne> it has nothing to do with DOS/Unix ?
<aseigo> no, as in "not english text"
<_mindspin> cyne: you are sure you are in the right option field? 
<aseigo> where "english" means "latin characters"
<_mindspin> encoding is not the right place
<aseigo> and i don't know what you mean by "to do with DOS/Unix"
<aseigo> DOS and UNIX are operating systems (or families of them)
<Tm_T> we need utf8 for , , , and other
* aseigo reads back.
<aseigo> ah.. you want the line ending styles
<cyne> aseigo: when i try and save my document it's asking wether i want to use utf8 to save it 
<cyne> whether
<aseigo> in a separate dialog or in the file save dialog?
<cyne> in the file save
<aseigo> yeah, you can just ignore that
<cyne> ok...
<cyne> must be a bug in kate
<cyne> it opens a dos file and saves in dos as well
<zax> how can i mount my usb drive it wont work
<cyne> pico does the same thing
<cyne> when i do write_out it says "save as: [ dos format ]  "
<cyne> i can't select unix format
<zax> how do i mount my drive i forgot the command
<cyne> piece of crap!
<cyne> is there not a quick utility to convert line breaks?
<_mindspin> perl
<cyne> zax: what drive?
<zax> its a usb
<zax> sda
<cyne> mount /dev/sda1
<cyne> sudo mount /dev/sda1
<zax> it cant determine the filesystem type and none is specified
<zax> ..er none was
<zax> whats the command 2 specify its fat32
<Pwn3r> try: sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t vfat
<cyne> great, i get to go use windows now just so i can get something to convert line breaks to unix
<zax> nope doesent work
<zax> its close 
<Pwn3r> close?
<Pwn3r> could it be a ntfs partition?
<zax> it is not
<Pwn3r> try: sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t msdos
<zax> when i try to tell it sda1 it dosent like it
<Pwn3r> oh
<zax> but if i just do sda i can get way less errors
<Pwn3r> sudo mount /dev/sda -t vfat
<Pwn3r> ?
<aseigo> cyne: dude, are you trying to fix line breaks or worrying about encodings? they are 2 different things.
<zax> i just get this crazy list of how to use the mount command
<cyne> aseigo: i'm just trying to save my dos text file over to unix line breaks
<Pwn3r> the package sysutils has a app called dos2unix that may do what you need
<aseigo> cyne: if you're worred about line breaks, under Settings choose Configure Editor (in kwrite, anyways; in kate it's in the Configure Kate dialog itself) and go to the Open/Save tab
<aseigo> cyne: the end of line preference is there
<aseigo> cyne: there's a very easy way... assuming they are all in the same dir:
<cyne> aseigo: yes it is, but when i go to save as, the file is written out in DOS again
<aseigo> for i in *; do dos2unix -o $i; done;
* aseigo notes one could also just do a search and replace in kwrite or kate, but that would be slower than the above command line
<cyne> thanks :)
<cyne> i will try kwrite because kate is shafting me
<cyne> pico also doesn't save in unix unless the file is already in unix
<_mindspin> aseigo:aseigo: i upgraded zo breezy and can't find neither kcontrol nor the new "system settings" entry which packages do I have to install? btw. I know that I can start kcontrol via terminal ;-) 
<aseigo> _mindspin: no idea. i haven't tried the new kubuntu yet
<TokenBad> anyone know of the netstat.pl for xchat?
<_mindspin> I'm just testing it
<cyne> thanks for your help aseigo
<_mindspin> but I#m not satisfied yet
<zax> mabye something with something is mounted on usbfs
<_mindspin> !usb
<ubotu> _mindspin: Are you smoking crack?
<_mindspin> never
<_jeremy> hi folks... I've just installed breezy and am just having a but of trouble understanding which repositories (or what they are) that I need to add to get all the codecs I wan't... can anyone help please ? Thanks.
<Pwn3r> zax: try this: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda
<Pwn3r> zax was mixed up before
<zax> Could not mount device.
<zax> The reported error was:
<zax> mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<zax> Please check that the disk is entered correctly.
<zax> but i can go to right click and go to "safely remove" which is wierd
<zax> btw the base url says file:///media/usb0
<Pwn3r> when you type 'mount' does it mention any of those?
<aftertaf> _jeremy:  read this.......
<aftertaf> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<aftertaf> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<zax> nope closest thing is something on usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<Pwn3r> thats fine
<_jeremy> ok thanks aftertaf
<Pwn3r> i had problems wuth my usb media not showing up where it was supposed to as well
<Pwn3r> i got so sick of it i upgraded to a beta kde because i heard it worked fine in there
<zax> i get a icon on the desktop too for sda
<_jeremy> ubotu is a very helpful bot... good job folks
<ubotu> _jeremy: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<_jeremy> ehhe
<zax> and it mounted in ubuntu even though i uh... forgot how i mounted it
<Pwn3r> what happens when you click the destop icon?
<aftertaf> hehe
<zax> i get the error i pasted above
<zax> same error if i comand line it
<Pwn3r> ah
<Pwn3r> but it works in windows?
<zax> yup and ubuntu
<zax> its fat32
<Pwn3r> i would mount it in ubuntu then type 'mount' to see how its mounted
<Pwn3r> what fs and where its mounted etc
<toom> I cannot read all video files sine I installed breezy... Help me...
<zax> ill see i gota do some more research
<Pwn3r> how can i change a partitions label?
<Pwn3r> one of my usb partitions are called '/' and it messes up auto mounting 
<aftertaf> usb partition called /?   as in Root ? :/
<Pwn3r> yea 
<Pwn3r> ah never mind
<Pwn3r> it was empty so i just deleted it
<aftertaf> lol
<Pwn3r> now its back with the same name
<Pwn3r> :P
<aftertaf> microwave your usb key, it might not be cokked enough :)
<Pwn3r> hehe
<aftertaf> *cooked
<aftertaf> or *coked
<aftertaf> :)
<paines> hi
<Pwn3r> its a usb 60GB hard drive with multiple partitions
<aftertaf> oki.
<Pwn3r> its all good tho
<Pwn3r> hi paines 
<gath> morning
<Pwn3r> good morning
<gath> morning
<gath> i use the new breezy
<gath> i have problems with the cd
<gath> always on start i get a cr-rom icon on desktop 
<gath> and cdrom is on hdc, why this ?
<Kaiser_Runes> gath: is the cd in the drive?
<gath> no
<gath> and if i put a cd into the drive, nothing happend
<Hobbsee> is your cd drive recognising any cds?
<Kaiser_Runes> hi Hobbsee :) strait into it :)
<Hobbsee> hello Kaiser_Runes...i wandered back
<Hobbsee> of course
<Kaiser_Runes> gath: if you type "mount" in konsole, does it show the cd mounted
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<gath> moment
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: there is noch cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you put the output of 'mount' in #flood or pastebin for us? 
<gath> jepp
<Kamping_Kaiser> if its a kde level stuffup i cant help a lot, but if its lower then that i might be able to
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: on flood
<Kamping_Kaiser> i watched :)
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: ok
<Hobbsee> i didnt lol
<gath> and what do you say?
<Kamping_Kaiser> your right, its not there :| can you delte the icon from your desktop?
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: no i can`t
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh :( what a strange problem
<gath> and if i put some cd inside, i can`t start the cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you manualy mount it?
<gath> i try
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: the computer hngs
<Hobbsee> tried ctrl + alt + backspace, logging in again, then trying again?
<Hobbsee> gath: is it still hanging, or can you get rid of the program?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: so you typed 'sudo mount /dev/cdrom' and the computer hung?
<gath> yes as sudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> does it try and read the cdrom?
<gath> yes, thats the point
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: at least that means that the drive is working..or should be
<Kamping_Kaiser> so it does try to read the cdrom? and it hangs
<gath> yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: yeh, thats what it sounds like :O perhaps a manual mount
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: has it 'unhung'?
<Hobbsee> i'd try restarting x, then trying, that sometimes seems to fix it
<gath> what mean unhung?
<Hobbsee> as in, not hanging
<Kamping_Kaiser> stopped hanging
<gath> nozthing happend
<Kamping_Kaiser> try 'sudo mkdir /mnt/cdrom && sudo mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom' (you can copy that direct, minus the 's)
<Hobbsee> 3 hard drives hey, fun
<gath> i did this
<gath> but nothing works
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: what does 'nothing works' mean?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: not necesarily
<gath> i try the other drive
<Kamping_Kaiser> could be 1 hdd+cdrom
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: true, hadnt thought of that
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: hdc just means the drive is secondary master
<gath> and why is the cdrom in medias and has a hdc?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: hdc is  where the kernel looks.  it gets mounted into /media/cdrom for users to use
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: *thinks*...good point, i thought hdb counted the secondary drive, but i guess there's a primary slave too
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep. hda=prim master, hdb, prim slave. doesnt matter if ones not there, thats still what its called
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: right.  as you might have guessed, i only have one hard drive
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: do you have a cdrom?
<gath> ok, the other drive doesn`t work too
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: do you have 2 cdroms? and niether work?
<gath> maybe something wrong in the fstab?
<gath> yes
<gath> i paste my fstab in flood
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> have you changed your hardware around at all?
<gath> ups, there is no cd in the fstab
<gath> why not ?
<gath> oh sorry i see
<gath> it is there
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: can you past 'ls -lAh /media/' to flood as well?
<kane> ok, so, does kuser work for anyone in here ?
<gath> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> kane: i havent tried it
<kane> has anyone tried to create a new user ? :)
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: yes i past it
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: so you have a cd in both drives, and there is nothing when you 'ls /media/cdrom/'?
<gath> yes , a cd in both drives, and nothing with ls /media/cdrom/
<Kamping_Kaiser> right... this is bizare. i cant think of anything that could have caused this :| or an easy fix :|
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: i thing it is after the breezy ugrade yesterday
<Kamping_Kaiser> ahh.... did you upgrade to breezy stable? and you dist-upgraded?
<gath> yes
<gath> yesterday
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you run top, is hal/fam/similar burning all your cpu cycles?
<gath> what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: can you run 'top' in konsole?
<gath> yes
<satempler> so when it the hal thing going to be solved
<Kamping_Kaiser> is there anything using 100% cpu ?
<gath> no
<gath> 1,3 %
<mrmarcel> g
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. thats good i suppose
<Kamping_Kaiser> satempler: when tehy can
<gath> ok, i restart the computer
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> good luck
<Kamping_Kaiser> make sure the cds are out when you do
<satempler> Kamping_Kaiser: IMHO they shouldn't have released it like it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> imho your correct, from what i hear kde 3.5 was put in 2 days before release
<satempler> Kamping_Kaiser: jesus
<Kamping_Kaiser> and lots of ppl are not happy about it, but it happened
<Kamping_Kaiser> hopefully we all learned a lesson :|
<satempler> ya well that is at the top of my gripe list though there are others
<paines> there are kde 3.5 packages ?
<aftertaf> they stuck beta 3.5 in breezy like that?
<satempler> i like to use kaffeine but the damn thing can't play any video files from apple
<aftertaf> :O
<Kamping_Kaiser> ist that what they stuck in?
<satempler> no 
<Kamping_Kaiser> satempler: probably codecs? :|
<satempler> Kaming_Kaiser I have all of them
<satempler> Kaming_Kaiser added to that i also have the w32codecs
<Kamping_Kaiser> satempler: well the w32s are only doze, no apple stuff. not sure where to look for apple kit.
<satempler> Kamping_Kaiser: as well as i use kaffeine-xine and gstreamer did a gst-register and still didn't work
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont have any of it on this lappy. i got mplayer+codec  tar from mplayerhq.hu == every codec i need :)
<satempler> Kamping_Kaiser: no they have the windows apple stuff
<satempler> Kamping_Kaiser: maybe I should try that
<satempler> Kamping_Kaiser: what is the web site
<satempler> Timeout on server
<satempler>  Connection was to www.mplayerhq.hu at port 80
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. punch 'mplayer' into <search engine> and you should get there first hit
<satempler> what is that
<satempler> why isn't it working
<Kamping_Kaiser> i might have the wrong url, but i dont have a browser to loook it up
<Kamping_Kaiser> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. not what i was after, but oh well
<yo2lux> hi
<satempler> I just want the codecs
<satempler> hmm
<satempler> I think I have an idea
<Kamping_Kaiser> satempler: mplayer codecs only work with mplayer afaik, but i could be wrong
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi yo2lux
<yo2lux> i have a question. Exist a way to use kubuntu on 800x600 display? I don't see my KDE windows good, all windows are big. Anyone help me a bit? my monitor not support bigger display than 800x600
<aftertaf> yo2lux:  reduce font size etc... or you can have a virtual 1024x768 screen where you scroll around with mouse pointer
<satempler> Kamping_Kaiser: I am trying somthing a bit radical
<satempler> one sec
<aftertaf> yo2lux:  you can reduce a lot of things in size, panels, icons etc
<gath> re
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: back
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb gath
<gath> the one drive works now
<Kamping_Kaiser> which one? hdc or hdd?
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: i changed the sek master with the sek slave
<Kamping_Kaiser> and you still have the icon on the desktop?
<gath> no
<gath> no icon
<gath> and if i put some cd in the hdc drive a window open with its content
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats good
<gath> but the other drive doesn?t work
<murr> how can i use scandinavians in Konversation IRC client? they don't work at the moment...
<paines> J# kubuntu-de
<paines> ups
<moshe> I edited xorg.conf so that my highest resolution would be 1152x864 but kde and gnome and the rest behave like it's 1280x1024 and the screen isn't big enough -- bringing the mouse to the edge of the screen causes the entire screen to scroll!
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: oh, so only one drive still. both have power? did you check one is set to slave and one set to master?
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: it can`t merge the drive hdd
<Kamping_Kaiser> moshe: its set a virtual desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: no, but it can ignore one
<moshe> what do you mean?
<gath> hdc is now master and hdd slave
<moshe> usually, i just cap the max resolution and everything falls in line.  This is the first time I've encountered this
<gath> so, i change now the cable
<_jeremy> ok... Ive installed breezy... now I have problems... getting this error (or ones like it) from apt "http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] "... and I can no longer play various media types despite attempting to install w32codecs and libdvdcss... can someone please help
<moshe> there are no breezy backports yet
<_jeremy> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: hdc is always master. no mater which drive is where
<_jeremy> what about codecs ?
<moshe> dunno
<Kamping_Kaiser> multiverse
<paines> _jeremy, install libmad0 for mp3
<moshe> I'm not experiencing that problem.
<_jeremy> I can't play wmv or dvd
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, but maybe the cable is defect
<moshe> could be your symlinks are screwed up for dvd
<moshe> Kamping_Kaiser, do you have any idea how I can fix this?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: could be. if you pull hte device closer to the motherboard out of the cable does the last one show?
<_jeremy> my symlinks ?
<_jeremy> man I just want it to work...
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: i can`t understand what you mean
<moshe> it could be that your dvd playing program is looking for /dev/dvd and it's not pointing to the correct device
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: are you german?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: you have 2 cdrom drives on teh ide cable
<aftertaf> looool
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: i dont speak it well enough to help in it
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb aftertaf
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: yes 2 drives
<Kamping_Kaiser> if you pull one off, is the otherone there still?
<Kamping_Kaiser> do they both show in bios? 
<gath> yes both in the bios
<aftertaf> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: if they both show in bios then its software issues, and i dont think i can help you with them anymore :( im pretty much out of ideas
<gath> so ok, but thank you
<moshe> sigh
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry  gath :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> moshe: ask aftertaf
<aftertaf> loool
<Kamping_Kaiser> hes the guru :P
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: i think you`re right, its a software problem, `cause it runs under Win and under Kanotix  
<moshe> ?
<moshe> aftertaf, you know about my problem?
<aftertaf> moshe:  just scrolled to see...
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: im not a kde person, so i dont know what could cause it, even though it sounds like its a lower level issue then kde
<moshe> it's happening in more than kde
<moshe> it's happening in every X login I have
<moshe> gnome, xfce, blackbox, windowmaker
<aftertaf> moshe:  poaste your xorg.conf to a pastebin and ask in #ubuntu.  we're just here to try and look cool, and when we don't know we bounce to each other, like KK just did
<aftertaf> :P Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: :D so you picked it :P
<aftertaf> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> moshe will not be happy ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: you got jabber account?
<aftertaf> yep.... :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool :)
<aftertaf> hehe :)
* Kamping_Kaiser is trying to build up jabber collection on the contacts list, to fight the evil msn collection :D
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> evildom
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<verden01> hey can anyone tell me if theres much difference between hoary and breezy?
<aftertaf> much difference
<aftertaf> bluetooth support, newer WM versions.....
<aftertaf> etc...
<verden01> can we get java and flash out of the box yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, never
<Kamping_Kaiser> java is in mulitverse (about 22m)
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure about flash
<Tm_T> mulletverse
<verden01> can i install java in x64 version?
<aftertaf> lool
<aftertaf> go flash go
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol hi Tm_T
<aftertaf> :D
<aftertaf> mulletverse LMAO
<Kamping_Kaiser> verden01: yes, but its not easy afaik
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: terve
<azertyuuu> hi all, how can i change the resolution in kubuntu , i downloaded the nvidiadrivers with Adept, but still can't go higher than 1024*786
<asraniel> hi, i have a AMD 2400+, should i install the 686 kernel or the k7?
<aftertaf> if both card and monitor can handle it, azertyuuu run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and   choose the resolutions you want available.
<aftertaf> amd=k7     686 = intel
<Kamping_Kaiser> asraniel: k7
<aftertaf> asraniel:  k? :)
<aftertaf> 7*
<asraniel> thanks
<azertyuuu> aftertaf, i can do it in windows
<aftertaf> azertyuuu:  well done to you then. ;)     run the dpkg command
<aftertaf> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<azertyuuu> bus identifier ??
<aftertaf> leave blank
<azertyuuu> where can i find it
<aftertaf> it will autofind
<azertyuuu> use the framebuffer-interface, yes or not ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> doesnt matter
<aftertaf> azertyuuu:  leave all as default, till you get to resolution. then choose 24bit and 1200xsth 
<azertyuuu> ok
<aftertaf> i'm off for a !cigarette
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i always use 16 bit :P
<azertyuuu> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. aftertaf, you love doing that
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  treue, no need for 24 bit (cough)
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> Kamping_Kaiser:  and i cranked gaim up yjust for you :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> you on jabber aftertaf? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> actualy, talk after ;)
<aftertaf> googletalk & icq & m$EVILn
<NeedHelp> Hi, a firend has talked me about superkaramba, i have kubuntu 5.10 an he sayed me thath is included in the installation, where is it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> icq isnt that bad, its just not good
<Kamping_Kaiser> NeedHelp: try searching the repos
<aftertaf> lol true
<NeedHelp> :Kamping_kaiser where is the repos?
<aftertaf> stillnot gone for that fag, :/
<NeedHelp> :kamping_kaiser and what's it? XD
<Kamping_Kaiser> kaiser@MillenniumFalcon:~$ apt-cache show superkaramba |grep File
<Kamping_Kaiser> Filename: pool/universe/s/superkaramba/superkaramba_0.36-1ubuntu2_i386.de
<aftertaf> NeedHelp:  adept
<Kamping_Kaiser> NeedHelp: its in universe
<aftertaf> NeedHelp:  its eyecandy and 50 different processor temperature applets
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<NeedHelp> ehm..
* aftertaf off for good. for a cig
<NeedHelp> so what must i do? lol XD
<Kamping_Kaiser> NeedHelp: you need to change your sources list to enable universe
<NeedHelp> I DID
<NeedHelp> and then?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get update , then apt-get install
<NeedHelp> i'll do
<NeedHelp> :Kamping_Kaiser a friend has given me him sources.list, where can i overwrite it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> the sources list is in /etc/apt/
<Kamping_Kaiser> in there is the file called sources.list
<maaad> hi! i can mount the others ntfs partitions at kubuntu?
<NeedHelp> Hey kamping
<NeedHelp> He says me i don't have the permission
<Kamping_Kaiser> maaad: read only
<NeedHelp> howto?
<maaad> mandriva mounts all 
<Kamping_Kaiser> NeedHelp: so this "sudo cp ~/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list" asuming you have your mates soruces list in your home dir
<Kamping_Kaiser> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<NeedHelp> thx
<Kamping_Kaiser> and yes, i know mandriva mounts tehm by default
<maaad> thanks ubotu 
<Hobbsee> hello again Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :) went and had dinner
<Kamping_Kaiser> went out? or just went?
<Hobbsee> saw that people had already been making good use of their study time, and have been burning their study notes/booklets
<Hobbsee> just went
<Hobbsee> http://community.boredofstudies.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=11132
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> might take a while to load, there are plenty of people there
<Kamping_Kaiser> i wont click that, because i dont want to open a browser if i can avoid it :|
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: bah..how borign!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. thats classic
* Kamping_Kaiser used lynx :D
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah, i thought so!
<Hobbsee> did you get to see the image then?  presumably not
<Kamping_Kaiser> i did, it opened with image magic
<Hobbsee> :P
<maaad> ok, its done
<maaad> thanks ubotu 
<Hobbsee> that booklet deserves to be burned...along with the syllabus
<Hobbsee> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on this channel! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my databanks on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: have you been to newzealand?
<paelscrit> anyone have problems wit the system settings window on 5.10?
<Riddell> paelscrit: what's the problem?
<paelscrit> like it wont expand all the way
<paelscrit> if you hit the expand on the tite bar you can see the icons for the system setting underneath
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: nope, that'd be fun though
<paelscrit> and buttons are cut off
<gath> re
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee: linuxconf au 2k6 is in duneden
<Kamping_Kaiser> im going :D:D:D
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbs. 
<Hobbsee> ooh fun!k
* Riddell notes that he just added systemsettings to bugs.kde.org
<paelscrit> i reinstalled and the problem persists, its the only problem i notice
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: now my both drives works
<NeedHelp> hey, How to use the software KARAMBA?
<NeedHelp> *superkaramba sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> back
<jeroenvrp> I have an old KDE problem coming back
<inc|freaky> hi all, i got a problem: http://www.freakyy.de/docs/apt-get.txt can any1 help me?
<jeroenvrp> please see: http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=760.0
<Kamping_Kaiser> inc|freaky: have you run apt-get -f install?
<inc|freaky> Kamping_Kaiser: yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> inc|freaky: do you have universe enabled?
<inc|freaky> yes
<inc|freaky> i have kde3.5beta1 
<inc|freaky> in my sources.list
<Kamping_Kaiser> the mirror might not be complete
<jeroenvrp>  View Profile Personal Message (Online)  
<jeroenvrp>   Re: Kdesktop_lock won't unlock
<jeroenvrp>   Reply #3 on: Today at 07:15:59 AM Reply with quote   Modify message Remove message 
<jeroenvrp>    Some extra info from the log-files:
<jeroenvrp> -----
<jeroenvrp> (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=1000 euid=1000 tty=:0 ruser= rhost=  user=jeroen
<jeroenvrp> Authentication failure for jeroen (invoked by uid 1000)
<jeroenvrp> check pass; user unknown
<jeroenvrp> sorry for thay
<jeroenvrp> only the last 3 lines were needed
<xuniL_> jeroenvrp dont post in here
<particles> there were more earthquakes
<particles> in turkey
<Phantom^^> hey is there anyone else here having problems with breezy and usb devices like cameras and mobile phones ?
<dorkiaa> When I put my mouse over an element in Kmenu, the element goes blank
<dorkiaa> for example, instead of "System", i get "             "
<Phantom^^> is hoary i was able to plug my phone in via usb and it saw it straight away but now i get an error message
<dorkiaa> I have GeForce 6200
<jeroenvrp> solved
<jeroenvrp> next problem
<yee> how to lunch openQ?
<jeroenvrp> how to activate katapult
<jeroenvrp> ?
<jeroenvrp> I can run it, but no alt+space
<jeroenvrp> no systray-icon
<yee> yes
<yee> i can't find it
<yee> but i'm sure i have installed it
<yee> is any one here?
<chimaera> hi..
<chimaera> regarding the gpg-issues, is this due to missing backend support in libgpgme?
<aftertaf> yes yee :)
<aftertaf> hi chimaera 
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb aftertaf
<chimaera> aftertaf: is the yes related to my question?
<yee> may i ask you a question about openq?
<chimaera> ah, sorry..
<Kamping_Kaiser> yee what is it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> chimaera: im not sure. i think Riddell has a better idea
<Riddell> chimaera: it's a missing build-dep
<chimaera> Riddell: i see. any workarounds so far? otherwise i might try the sid package..
<Riddell> I have a fix, it's waiting on review before being uploaded, should be in by the end of the day with any luck
<chimaera> on a sidenote, what happened to the konqi-profiles in kd3.4.3?
<chimaera> Riddell: great to hear. 
<Riddell> I changed it to a simpler profile, see FAQ for how to reverse
<ubuntu> hi 
<DexterF> hi
<chimaera> heh, i see. coming from debian, i'm not use d to distro-specific mods to my DE ;)
<BitNik> german ? 
<chimaera> Riddell: ok, since you seem to be somewhat involved, any updates on the hal issue, too?
<DexterF> fonts.conf question: i'D like to enable bitmap fonts. now in /etc/fonts/conf.d there are some files and a symlink
<DexterF> I guess relinking is not the way to do it?
<chimaera> BitNik: that too, but i was refering to Desktop Environment
<aftertaf> what's fixed by later today?
<Kamping_Kaiser> gpg
<aftertaf> oki ;)
<Riddell> chimaera: yes, also pending review for upload
<chimaera> Riddell: the kudos kubuntu faq (profiles)? 
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/faq.php
<Riddell> chimaera: ^^
<chimaera> Riddell: ah, thanks. i just followed the link in the topic of this channel..
<freemanen> How do get rdp to work on kubuntu linux?
<aftertaf> sudo apt-get install  rdesktop
<aftertaf> and man rdesktop
<aftertaf> gives you config help, very clear
<Chameleon22> howdy all 
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey mate :)
<freemanen> thanks
<Chameleon22> i am trying to mount a usb key, works fine ... visible from console (/media/sdb) but  i also get an error "The file or folder media:/sdb does not exist." when konqueror trys to open the directory. Any idea how I would change the path to media:/sdb to point to correct directory ?
<freemanen> what is the diffrent beetween krdc and rdesktop?
<ep> I can't play music CD's.   I don't know if the audio cable from the CD is directly connected to the sound card or not.  How do you test this?
<ep> At any rate, I can play CD's in Windows so I know its possible :)
<yo2lux> anyone use kubuntu on 800x600 ?
<DexterF> do I lack voice, is my question too far out or too simple to be worthy answering?
<Chameleon22> DexterF, what was the question?
<Kamping_Kaiser> DexterF: just reading up, i can only imagine trying dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or fonts
<Pixels-> has anyone else had ubuntu/kubuntu recognize the harddrive size wrong?
<ep> Sound is working.  Any tips to get KsCD to play music CDs?
<Chameleon22> Pixels-, not me
<Kamping_Kaiser> Chameleon22: sorry, got no idea about your problem. checked perms?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Pixels-: "wrong"?
<Chameleon22> Kamping_Kaiser, ye all looks good
<Pixels-> my harddrive is 25 gigs
<Pixels-> it says 30 in the installer
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0 bad
<Chameleon22> Pixels-, what does it say on the hdd itself ? is hdd formated? 
<Pixels-> so the partition size gets screwed and non of the partitions boot afterwards
<Pixels-> Chameleon22: it works fine in other deb* distro's
<Chameleon22> Pixels-, *shrugs
<Pixels-> mepis/debian/knoppix
<Pixels-> i goggled the problem, didnt find any info
<Kamping_Kaiser> Pixels-: sounds like an installer bug
<Pixels-> even checked ubuntu/kubuntu forums/wiki's
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you report it to the devs?
<Kamping_Kaiser> #ubuntu-bugs
<Pixels-> yeah, ill bug it
<Kamping_Kaiser> and or bugzilla
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks  :)
<Pixels-> yeah, ill use bugzilla
<Pixels-> it just seems like I get one problem after another
<Kamping_Kaiser> :( bugger
<freemanen> is it possible to connect to your own linux computer with rdp?
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be
<Kamping_Kaiser> freemanen: it should just be a server and a client. just like X
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik
<aftertaf> freemanen:  rdp = remote desktop protocol == terminal server
<aftertaf> so i dont think it will work, not same protocol
<Kamping_Kaiser> aftertaf: any time you have a server+client, you can do it on the same box. 
<aftertaf> is there a rdp server for linux?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shrug*
<Pixels-> gah im in windows right now
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> !cigarette
<ubotu> It's bad to smoke, but aftertaf needs one all the same...  Here dude, have a light :)
<Pixels-> i feel like im cheating on linux
<Pixels-> like we are married
<aftertaf> lol Pixels- 
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Pixels-> and im going out with her second cousin or something
<Pixels-> and not even a pretty second cousin
<Pixels-> the second cousin the rest of the family avoids, due to inbreeding
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Pixels-> windows is the daughter of two first cousins.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont think its a second cousin, they arnt that close, its your sons ex or something ;)
<Pixels-> lol
<Pixels-> mom's cousins daughters third ex-husbands uncles neice ?
<freemanen> what is the best way to connect to a linux computer
<Pixels-> freemanen: in linux or windows?
<Pixels-> in windows, using a telnet client with ssh
<Pixels-> if you are using linux to connect to another linux client, just use the shell
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'connect'?
<Pixels-> and make sure you can utilize the ssh protocol
<Kamping_Kaiser> ie ssh. (server needs installing)
<Pixels-> im like a linux guru
<Pixels-> that cant get linux to run.
* Pixels- shoots himself.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> how long have you been using linux?
<Pixels-> well, I can get it to run, but im tired of doing a deb net install.
<Pixels-> a little over a month.
<Pixels-> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<Kamping_Kaiser> i love net installs :)
<Pixels-> yeah, i run debian sid.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have a proxy, so that may help me ;D
<Pixels-> only way to get a nice clean sid install
<Pixels-> as dist-upgrades are horrible.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i run ubuntu unstable (whatever it is at the time)
<Pixels-> unstable is my motto.
<Pixels-> its how I live my life.
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. yeh, its how i run my OS's
<Pixels-> i fixed one problem, then now my mouse doesnt work in 2.6 kernels
<Kamping_Kaiser> i moved from windows to ubuntu unstable ;)
<freemanen> I have a computer without a screen and want to connect to it
<Pixels-> i know the reason, just hard to get it fixed during an install.
<freemanen> it has kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> freemanen: ssh
<Kamping_Kaiser> you need to install it though
<Pixels-> as you need to modprobe psmouse or insmod psmouse
<freemanen> but i can't get x to work
<Pixels-> and then edit the /etc/rc.d/rc.modules file
<Pixels-> freemanen: does X give an error?
<Pixels-> or does it load, and blackscreen.
<Kamping_Kaiser> freemanen: then sit down at teh box after pluging in a screen
<Pixels-> freeman, this is why you always want to keep an old junky monitor around
<Pixels-> even one with monocrome graphics.
<freemanen> It says that in cant open it
<Pixels-> or hercules.
<Pixels-> :)
<DexterF> ok. I just wanted to reinstall fontconfig with adept. since there was no button there for "reinstall" I thought "well, remove and install again"
<DexterF> turned out as a bad idea - adept started killing everything related to fontconfig. I paniced and killed it. now the system is in a somewhat undefined state.
<DexterF> ideas?
<Kamping_Kaiser> DexterF: apt-get -f install
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo apt-get -f install
<DexterF> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<DexterF> don't see anything package related. adept is gone. dpkg is not active anywhere
<Kamping_Kaiser> DexterF: does "ps aux |grep adept" give you more then one hit?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or switch the adept to dpkg
<Kamping_Kaiser> and try that as well
<DexterF> oh, indeed
<DexterF> kill those?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> then try fixing the install again :)
<DexterF> already at it
<DexterF> ok.. looks like we're back to normal... thanks 
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool :)
<DexterF> my first steps on a debian based dist. been using slackware for.. 3 or 4 years
<DexterF> you hack almost everything manually there, this is all different
<chimaera> anyoni have issues with my usb wifi adapter (zd1211). when i plug in the device, the module gets loaded, but it seems there's no device created.
<chimaera> s/anyoni/i/
<Kamping_Kaiser> DexterF: at least you understand the concepts. makes explaing stuff way easer :D
<ximon> hello, can anyone help with kubuntu breezy fresh install sudo not working, returns exit code 141
<dorkiaa> When I put my mouse over an element in KMenu, the element goes balnk
<ximon> my user password and my root password both work fine, but kdesu and sudo do not
<Kamping_Kaiser> dorkiaa: try rebooting
<dorkiaa> for example, instead of "System" i get "               "
<Kamping_Kaiser> ximon: so you set a root password?
<dorkiaa> And then, the computer stuck
<ximon> kamping_kaiser: yep, during install
<Kamping_Kaiser> ximon: so your user password? or did you do a special install?
<ximon> i did an expert install
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah ok
<ximon> long story, but don't think i did anything odd during expert install that should cause this problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> ximon: i think because of the patches made to gksudo etc break using the  root password, but im not entirely sure
<ximon> i cannot run adept since sudo is not working, i have tried googling and checking launchpad, kubuntu breezy known bugs etc
<Kamping_Kaiser> does sudo in a terminal work?
<ximon> nope
<ximon> sudo adept ; echo $? prints 141
<ximon> same for sudo anything else
<Kamping_Kaiser> does su?
<ximon> su works
<Riddell> don't use sudo with KDE programs!
<Kamping_Kaiser> so if you su root and check the sudoers file, is teh %admin group there?
<ximon> sudo does ask for my password the first time, then exits without a message and sets $? to 141
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, thats a point
<Kamping_Kaiser> Riddell: 
<ximon> i don't believe there is, but checking again
<dorkiaa> Riddell, Why not?
<Riddell> dorkiaa: it breaks things is mysterious ways
<Kamping_Kaiser> dorkiaa: badstuff happens
<Riddell> use kdesu
<ximon> nope, just Defaults and root ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Kamping_Kaiser> ximon: thats why sudo isn working then :|
<dorkiaa> like "kdesu ln -s /bla /bla"?
<Kamping_Kaiser> dorkiaa: for example using (iirc) 'sudo k3b' was stopping ppl log in
<Riddell> sudo for command line stuff, kdesu for kde stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, kdesu adept, and sudo apt-get
<ximon> kamping_kaiser: any idea what i need in the file?
<ximon> sounds like this is a bug, kdesu adept should not run into a 141 problem out of the box
<Kamping_Kaiser> ximon: on a standard instal, there is a 
<Kamping_Kaiser> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL 
<Kamping_Kaiser> line
<ximon> ta
<Kamping_Kaiser> and the first (and at your discresion) subsequent users are in the admin group
<Kamping_Kaiser> gpasswd -a admin $username
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc
<ximon> understood
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool :)
<ximon> kamping_kaiser: two things, 1. no group admin in /etc/group, 2. syntax should be gpasswd -a <user> group
<ximon> kamping_kaiser: group_add admin solved my problems with adept, but hope nothing else is similarly foobar'd
<ximon> s/group_add/groupadd/
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks re gpasswd
<Kamping_Kaiser> i suppose because of the expert install no admin group was created :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> if that hasnt helped you have to go to a higher authority then me. :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> try asking ubotu
<ximon> okay, ta muchly, it has helped me for now, but if i encounter further problems i know where to go, brilliant, bye bye!
<Kamping_Kaiser> later mate :)
<chimaera> err, seems the zd1211 in breezy is faulty. upstream works..
<itay> Why can't I check "enable latin layout" in "keyboard layout" in "kcontrol" in the new version of KDE?
<Tm_T> itay: define "new version"
<Tm_T> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<Tm_T> =)
<itay> 3.4.3. In older versions it is possible to check this box.
<Tm_T> itay: hmm, strange, so what layout you're using then?
<itay> now I have 2 keyboard layout, English and Hebrew. in older versions I had 1 layout (Hebrew) with latin enable.
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> lemme check
<Tm_T> you mean israel (il) ?
<itay> right
<Tm_T> itay: hmm, isn't basic that what you're looking for?
<Tm_T> from variant
<itay> but I need also to check the "latin" box to write in English too
<gath> hello
<gath> i have some problems with my cr.rom
<gath> cd-rom
<gath> it always hang oneself
<_mindspin> does anybody know which packages dto install to get "system settings" in menu, I have nothing alike there
<Tm_T> itay: I don't see any "latin" box?
<gath> it works correct with kanotix and under windows
<Tm_T> aaah!
<Tm_T> sorry
<gath> but not with the breezy
<gath> it is a bug?
<_mindspin> !/media
<ubotu> _mindspin: Syntax error in line 1
<_mindspin> !media
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, _mindspin
<itay> Tm_T, in "keyboard layout", under "main variation" and above "command" (there is a checkbox)
<Tm_T> itay: yes, I see it now :p
<itay> can you check it?
<Tm_T> itay: it's heavily greyed out
<itay> so what's to problem?
<gath> any suggetions here?
<_mindspin> gath: could be "media" related, there are some postings on that in the forum
<Tm_T> itay: are you sure you have all "local" packages?
<Kamping_Kaiser> locale
<Kamping_Kaiser> its an important E ;)
<itay> Tm_T, no
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: local as fi -packages for me ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Tm_T> itay: check it, adept have easy find capabilities
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell me about wireless
<Tm_T> ubotu: remain silent
<ubotu> Tm_T: Do they come in packets of five?
<Tm_T> ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
<Tm_T> silency never come in packets of five
<_mindspin> gath: btw, got the same error here ;-)
<gath> _mindspin: who is btw?
<Tm_T> gath: "bytheway"
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Tm_T> or bothered too widely
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> err, need more coffee then :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<itay> Tm_T, now I installed a few localization packges, I will restart KDE and come back here
<DexterF> can Adept reinstall packages?
<mornfall> not yet
<mornfall> file a wish on bugs.kde.org please
<DexterF> will do. and: I installed fglrx for my ATI card, but am stuck with MesaGL. what can I do there?
<mornfall> so i don't forget to put it into 2.0 feature plan
<mornfall> now, that's not my area of expertise
* sproingie would file a general wish of "port all features from aptitude"
<itay> Tm_T, is still doesn't work...
<_johan> cannot install skype :-(
<mornfall> sproingie: file them one by one =)
<DexterF> Skype: an eBay... marketing tentacle
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol sproingie
<sproingie> frankly, the only thing aptitude is sorely missing is search of description
<_johan> no it is now a qt3 tentacle :P
<DexterF> ever was
<sproingie> i still can't understand ebay buying skype
<nikkia> sproingie: aptitude has search by description
<nikkia> sproingie: use / then type ~dwords to search for
<_johan> when enough customers skypw will be only available for payed customers 
<sproingie> nikkia: i can't seem to make that work. got an example search string?
<nikkia> sproingie: erm, search for 'shell' :)
<nikkia> but its always worked here, its a tad slow tho
<sproingie> there it goes.  huh, had problems first time
<sproingie> spiffy.  aptitude is now perfect :)
<_johan> but i got depency problems with libqt3-mt and another qt3c102-mt which i need for skype
<nikkia> sproingie: its a feature i've relied on for the last year or so
<nikkia> sproingie: so its just that you never bothered to read the man page :P
<sproingie> no, i just kept missing it
<sproingie> not quite perfect ... no super cow powers
<nikkia> there's about 40 different ~ modifiers for search
<nikkia> ~c is another useful one
<nikkia> finds apps that have been uninstalled, but haven't been purged
<sproingie> is there a way to narrow the selection to the search criteria?
<nikkia> sproingie: i don't think so :/
<Tm_T> itay: any luck?
<itay> Tm_T, do you have any other suggestions?
<Tm_T> :(
<sproingie> wow ... amazing how much stuff i have in the c state
<gath> to past something i have to use floox or ?
<Tm_T> itay: sorry, no :(
<gath> Kamping_Kaiser: what`s the name of the paste irc-channal?
<sproingie> hm, i just tried to purge all those 'c' files with aptitude and it did nothing
<itay> Tm_T, I'm trying to install some more packages that look connected
<Tm_T> itay: ok
<Tm_T> itay: if you got any success, let me know
<itay> of course ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> gath: #flood
<gath> thanks :-)
<DexterF> gath: axpr.net is good when you dont wanna wait for peeps to join #flood
<DexterF> umm. gtk-qt-engines has some bugs which aren't in cvs. file bug to? kde? kubuntu?
<itay> no success yet...
<raingrove> gtk-qt-engines always had alot of bugs , too many of them nearly impossible to fix
<raingrove> does anyone have super large font size in adept?
<Tm_T> raingrove: yup, because your "root"user settings have large fonts
<itay> maybe other people know the solution
<raingrove> Tm_T, i never logged in root at all
<itay> does anyone know what can't I check the "latin layout" checkbox in "keyboard layout" in KDE 3.4.3?
<itay> why*
<Tm_T> raingrove: yse, that's why your root has default settings (=large fonts)
<Tm_T> s/yse/yes
<raingrove> :/
<raingrove> so i have to create password for root
<raingrove> log in
<raingrove> set up fonts
<raingrove> then log out
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> or live with it
<raingrove> alright i will try thanks Tm_T 
<Tm_T> I do
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> and what if that doesn't work out? he will hang me...
* Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> please don't tell him I'm behind my desk when he comes back
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok.
* Kamping_Kaiser puts 30" monitor between rain and Tm_T
<Tm_T> thanks :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<DexterF> I'd like to recompile Freetype2 with modifications. There's no package Freetype2 or so.
<DexterF> what src should I get?
<chi> DexterF: apt-get source freetype2
<chi> well make that libfreetype6
<DexterF> odd. thanks.
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: hey, you on breezy i386?
<apokryphos> (actually, it doesn't have to be i386)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes i am
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc even running an i386
<da_bon_bon> i installed kde -- but i didnt like it, so removed it with apt-get remove kde* arts
<da_bon_bon> is that the way to do it ?
<chimaera> i'm having problems with my bluetooth mx900. works basically, but wheel and some buttons don't generate x-events
<Kamping_Kaiser> well, 686 
<da_bon_bon> now, how do i get the original usplash back ?
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: could you run sudo apt-get build-dep amarok? Don't have to install anything.. just see if it cops out immediately? 
<craft4> can someone help me with kopete? i keep getting an error when i try to connect to ICQ "An unknown error has occurred and the connection has been closed"
<da_bon_bon> also, my menu fonts are too big, reducing font size doesnt help
<da_bon_bon> in gnome
<specialbuddy> is there a new version of super karamba out
<specialbuddy> ?
<chimaera> da_bon_bon: no, that way won't get everything. 
<da_bon_bon> chimaera: then what way will be the best ?
<apokryphos> specialbuddy: in the repositories? No. 0.37 is still in beta stages
<specialbuddy> so what is the newest version on synaptic
<chimaera> well to cover _everything_ would be removing qt, but there might be nonkde soft on your box using it, so be careful
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: id have to download kde ;)
<sproingie> da_bon_bon: use aptitude, find the kubuntu-desktop package.  hit enter to find its dependencies.  remove all those
<da_bon_bon> sproingie: no. that will remove stuff like python and all too.. which will remove ubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: nope -- no need to download anything (at all). Just see if it brings you to the screen with X packages need to be installed: y/n? (it doesn't for me... seeing if others have teh same problem)
<sproingie> da_bon_bon: hm yeah, i guess it would do that.  you could try removing qt, see what that breaks, remove those
<specialbuddy> apokryphos, is it .35?
<apokryphos> specialbuddy: packages.ubuntu.com
<da_bon_bon> sproingie: ok .. but i am keeping amarok and k3b .. no gnome alternative :)
<specialbuddy> k
<apokryphos> specialbuddy: or, in here: /msg ubotu info package
<da_bon_bon> but the BADDEST thing is the fonts in gnome
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: yes, it got there, it even started dling, i checked :)
<bpf> da_bon_bon, do you need the space or something? just install ubuntu-desktop and leave it there. they can co-exist
<apokryphos> it shouldn't download without verification, but hmm.. gah, ok, thanks :)
<sproingie> da_bon_bon: just schedule qt for removal, remove everything that breaks, then put qt, amarok, and k3b back
<da_bon_bon> bpf: space ? i install kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu, and then removed it.
<sproingie> da_bon_bon: you can do it without actually even removing those three packages
<apokryphos> that will do nothing
<apokryphos> kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<da_bon_bon> sproingie: ok .. but problem is the fonts
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: isnt there a remove with depends option 
<da_bon_bon> ?>
<sproingie> da_bon_bon: you're getting rid of everything because you don't like the default fonts?
<specialbuddy> they have a new one for breezy apokryphos?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: http://pastebin.com/396427 <- it fails to dl because the server is off btw ;)
* sproingie shrugs.  guess there's one way to fix a problem
<bpf> da_bon_bon, so your box is without an OS? i was assuming you were still in kubuntu, in which case you can simply install the ubuntu-desktop package
<da_bon_bon> sproingie: no. because i didnt like kde.
<specialbuddy> can I add breezy repositories even though I don't have breezy yet
<da_bon_bon> bpf: i am on ubuntu. i installed kubuntu. then removed it. so now, i have gnome. whose fonts are screwed up. :)
<bpf> specialbuddy, if you want to upgrade :)
<da_bon_bon> and thats what i want to remedy
<da_bon_bon> sproingie: to be exact, ubuntu's kde :)
<sproingie> da_bon_bon: there's no easy way to remove these big packages.  it's a problem with the way apt is made.  aptitude does better, but unless you installed the packages with aptitude, it won't help
<specialbuddy> bpf, do I need to burn a cd in order to upgrade?
<sproingie> if ubuntu used tasks, it wouldn't be as bad, but apt is still pretty one-way
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: so you did hit yes :P. Ok, that's cool -- thanks. I seem to be the only one having this problem :P
<specialbuddy> bdf, because I don't have an cd's right now
<da_bon_bon> sproingie: didnt install with aptitude. but i already think i removed the packages.
<da_bon_bon> only these fonts
<da_bon_bon> and usplash image
<bpf> specialbuddy, nope, changing your apt source and doing an update/dist-upgrade will do it
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: :O ok
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: though.. no kde??
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, gnome user
<apokryphos> :-O
<Kamping_Kaiser> :OO
<apokryphos> I never knew ;-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;D
<Kamping_Kaiser> closet gnome user ;D
<apokryphos> closet kde user, I think ;-)
<da_bon_bon> closet ?
<specialbuddy> bdf, not really sure of how I do that
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: secret
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: as in, loves kde but hasn't admitted it yet
<specialbuddy> bdf, do I have to change something in source.list
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: oh ..
<da_bon_bon> then i am kde lover on archlinux and gnome on ubuntu :
<apokryphos> why not kde on ubuntu>?
<bpf> specialbuddy, you would change /etc/apt/sources.list so that where it says 'hoary' will say 'breezy' 
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: i didnt like kde on ubuntu.
<specialbuddy> k
<bpf> specialbuddy, then you would do 'sudo apt-get update' so it reads the new repositories
<specialbuddy> sounds easy enough
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: how comes?
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: it includes gnome stuff in menus ..
<bpf> specialbuddy, then you would do 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to upgrade your entire system - this took about 2 hours for me :)
<specialbuddy> really
<specialbuddy> that's a pretty long time
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: and the basic LNF could make a big improvement
<da_bon_bon> for example, the theme
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: if you had gnome apps installed... then of course; anything different would be silly :/
<da_bon_bon> and icons
<bpf> specialbuddy, depends on your network connection. i was also doing it right when breezy was released, traffic may have died down some
<sproingie> the basic kde lnf is going to be the same on any distro you use
<specialbuddy> should I plug in rather then use wireless bpf
<bpf> specialbuddy, if it's faster, yes
<apokryphos> not using it on a distro because of the icons or style is a pretty poor reason guy ;-)
* sproingie shrugs.  kde's not for everyone
<apokryphos> considering it takes seconds to change it
<specialbuddy> kde is for me
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: i know ..
<specialbuddy> I don't like gnome
<da_bon_bon> problem is ..
<da_bon_bon> i jsut like ubuntu's gnome ..
<sproingie> i find myself never really using a DE most times.  i don't even use multiple desktops
<da_bon_bon> for some stupid reason, i just didnt like kde :(
<bpf> specialbuddy, you can use any window manager once the system is installed
<da_bon_bon> i cant explain why, though :)
<bpf> i have tried gnome, kde, xfce, fluxbox, and e17
<apokryphos> congrats
<da_bon_bon> i know i am talking silly, though
<da_bon_bon> bpf: *box is too minimalist for me
<da_bon_bon> and other problem is 
<sproingie> ubuntu's gnome is pretty well packaged.  can't say i much like gnome but eh .. *shrug*
<da_bon_bon> the MAJOR problem is
<da_bon_bon> gtk-qt-engine f*cks my gnome
<bpf> da_bon_bon, different strokes for different folks. some like all the menus, some like super minimalist setups
<da_bon_bon> bpf: i like e17 of elive, though :
<sproingie> da_bon_bon: gtk-qt-engine is a hack
<da_bon_bon> sproingie: yes, but when i log in to gnome, its all fucked up :(
<bpf> da_bon_bon, what does that do? i can't remember
<da_bon_bon> the theme. .
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: gtk-qt has absolutely no affect in gnome
<sproingie> i run it, works just fine, but i won't claim it works with everything
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: wrong.
<apokryphos> nope
<da_bon_bon> bpf: elivecd.org
<sproingie> apokryphos: well it uses a qt theme for gnome
<apokryphos> sproingie: not *in* gnome
<sproingie> tho i can't figure out why someone would have gtk-qt and run the full gnome desktop
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: when i login to gnome, the selection rectangles, the menus, are blue.
<sproingie> since it's really for kde users who like their theme
<da_bon_bon> now what can cause that ?
<Lous> apokryphos, gtk-gt affects gnome
* sproingie has a nice plastik xchat now
<da_bon_bon> Lous: :)
<Lous> you have to rename a file
<da_bon_bon> hey .. whats Xubuntu ?
<bpf> enlightenment is supposed to be great, but I couldn't do simple things like add to the menus or even find some of my apps!
<Lous> to get things back to normal in gnome
<apokryphos> sproingie: been using Plastik for months now
<da_bon_bon> which Lous ?
<bpf> xubuntu uses xfce
<da_bon_bon> Lous: if you tell me that, i wont ever remove kde :)
<Lous> .gtkrc-2.0
<sproingie> xfce was pretty nice when i used it last, but pretty bare
<Lous> just rename this one
<sproingie> not much more than a nifty panel and a wm
<apokryphos> gtk-qt affecting things in gnome is... wrong; that should probably be reported
<Lous> then restart gnome and everything is ok again
<Lous> apokryphos, gtk-qt affect gnome themes
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: wondering why you'd remove all of kde because of that and not just gtk-qt
<sproingie> da_bon_bon: i suspect even removing kde may not help the gnome problem you're having.  possible that gtk-qt messed things up.  it ain't part of kde
<apokryphos> Lous: gtk themes, yes.
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: that would remove kubuntu desktop .. and ..
<Lous> yes, but as I said it is very easy to sort it out
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: so? It's just a metapack
<Lous> just rename .gtkrc-2.0 :)
<apokryphos> you could create a dummy pack for it
<da_bon_bon> well.. maybe i was prejudiced by arch linux's kde , apokryphos 
<sproingie> meta packages are very much one-way.  remove the metapackage, and nothing but it will be removed
<sproingie> unless you used aptitude to install it
<apokryphos> unless aptitude saves you!
<da_bon_bon> sproingie: thats what must be remedied
<da_bon_bon> what does aptitude do ?
<sproingie> da_bon_bon: that's apt for you
<da_bon_bon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75443 --> GREAT!
<apokryphos> though metapacks are also useful for debfoster
<sproingie> da_bon_bon: aptitude keeps track of which packages you installed by hand, and which were installed just to meet dependencies
<apokryphos> (regardless of whether you used aptitude originally)
<sproingie> da_bon_bon: when you remove the last hand-installed package that a dependency traces to, it removes that dependency too
<matt_> apokryphos, how many mb is the breezy upgrade
<da_bon_bon> thats great, sproingie 
<apokryphos> matt_: around 400 I'd say
<matt_> k
<da_bon_bon> Lous: do i rename or delete the file ?
<matt_> not too bad
<Lous> da_bon_bon, just rename it
<Lous> lets say .gtkrc-2.0_BACKUP
<apokryphos> matt_: you can find out without installing it, btw. 
<apokryphos> just run the command and don't hit Y, yet
<sproingie> apt is not my favorite package manager in a lot of ways, but it's adequate
<da_bon_bon> fine
<da_bon_bon> also, how do i choose my splash ?
* apokryphos prefers it to urpmi, yum, and other lameness :P
<da_bon_bon> i want ubutnu's splash, not kubuntus
<sproingie> apokryphos: indeed.  it sucks less
* Kamping_Kaiser burns apokryphos
<Kamping_Kaiser> (because i can ;D)
<sproingie> yum does support multiple arches, debian makes me use a chroot
<da_bon_bon> also, how do i make menu entries independant ?
<apokryphos> hott
<da_bon_bon> and trash of kde desktop appears on gnome too
<da_bon_bon> how to remedy that ?
<bpf> sproingie, what is your favorite package manager?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sproingie: what do you mean about arches?
<sproingie> bpf: ports
<bpf> is that gentoo?
<sproingie> Kamping_Kaiser: multiple architectures.  like i386 and x86_64
<bpf> bsd?
<sproingie> bpf: bsd
<sproingie> portage is a gratuitous overcomplication of ports
<Kamping_Kaiser> sproingie: yeh, but why do you want to download 64 on a 386? or have i missed the point?
<sproingie> i hear packagesource is gradually replacing ports, but i don't know anything about it
<sproingie> Kamping_Kaiser: because i have an x86_64 system.  and sometimes i need a 32 bit package.  i have to run an entire new root to do this in debian
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, i see :(
<matt_> so have people been having problems with breezy?
<matt_> it seems like people love it and hate it
* sproingie has been running it for the last three months.  it's nice
<Kamping_Kaiser> matt_: i dont have any novel hardware, but i have had no serious probs
<da_bon_bon> how do i config apt to install suggested and recomended packs too ?
<da_bon_bon> i am reinstalling kde
<da_bon_bon> BUT also, how do i make menu entries independant ?
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: use aptitude
<da_bon_bon> thats ok ..
<sproingie> people actually use the menu?
<da_bon_bon> BUT also, how do i make menu entries independant ?
<da_bon_bon> sproingie: yes :)
* sproingie always found that the weakest part of any DE
<sproingie> anything i need quick access to i put on the panel
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: you don't need to ask like a million times. We hear ya
<apokryphos> sproingie: /me never uses it
<da_bon_bon> :)
<apokryphos> waste of time
<sproingie> kde will grab everything it can to build its menus first time it runs.  just delete anything you don't want
<sproingie> you can actually edit the menu in kde
<apokryphos> and thanks to the most amazing super hyper cool smeg project, you can in gnome too!
* apokryphos still thinks there was an insane amount of comotion about a friggin' *menu* editor 8)
<sproingie> yep.  and gnome continues to innovate by removing the 'run' entry from the menu
<da_bon_bon> right.
<apokryphos> i.e. someone posted screenies of smeg in development, and people repsonding with "/me drools". :/ 
<da_bon_bon> but i dont want to waste time seeding each and every stuff.
<da_bon_bon> and making it independant
<apokryphos> could be a gnome-thing that I wouldn't understand 8)
<sproingie> apparently, desktop nirvana will be when there is only one setting and you can't change it
<apokryphos> sproingie: it did?
<apokryphos> that's silly; then again, I don't use it.. waste of time. Alt+f2
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: exacly, no one uses it ;)
<sproingie> apokryphos: yep.  they say you can use alt-f2 instead.  which is of course obvious to everyone, right?
<da_bon_bon> ok.
<da_bon_bon> i will figuyre some hack
* sproingie uses meta-r, since that reflex is pretty built in from windows
<da_bon_bon> reinstalling kde
<da_bon_bon> cya guys ..
<da_bon_bon> ttfn
<Kamping_Kaiser> later
<da_bon_bon> will bug ya later :)
<da_bon_bon> ;)
<da_bon_bon> Kamping_Kaiser: :)
<apokryphos> I discovered it by always using Start -> Run command. Much later found out the Alt+f2 (because of irc)
<sproingie> i use the windows settings because meta-d is quite convenient for me
<sproingie> nice clean desktop.  and unlike windows, restoring one window from meta-d doesn't restore them all
<bpf> alt-F2 will get you the 'run' menu in either KDE or gnome
<bpf> ah, that was already mentioned :)
<apokryphos> everyone knows :P
<sproingie> tho i think it's like that in windows by design, you're supposed to use meta-m to get the expected behavior
<Kamping_Kaiser> because meta has this funny logo on it :|
<sproingie> don't think i even have it mapped to a real meta key either
<sproingie> used to in emacs, i stopped bothering
* apokryphos finds it funny that he ended up with a Microsoft keyboard
<sproingie> they make some nice keyboards actually
<sproingie> or more to the point, they brand some nice keyboards
* Kamping_Kaiser has MS kbd+mouse, and likes both lots
<apokryphos> I like this one; keys depress just as I like 'em to
<sproingie> wish i could get the scroll wheelie on the keyboard to work tho
<apokryphos> I really hate some MS keyboards though
<apokryphos> they have a tendency to make the more expensive ones super chunky
<nikkia> only issue i have with MS keyboards, is the fn-lock stuff
<nikkia> logitech is just as guilty tho
<apokryphos> a small standard, nice-typing one does it for me
<sproingie> i have no problem with fn-lock, it's on by default
<nikkia> sproingie: hmmm, its always been off by default on the keyboards i've used
<nikkia> which is why its so annoying
<sproingie> nikki_a: maybe the setting is just sticky.  all i know is i never have to hit that key
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, its off on my board as well
<nikkia> sproingie: never been 'sticky' on any i've used, always resets to 'off' on boot
<Kamping_Kaiser> but after 3 years hte habit it to boot up and hit the key ;)
<nikkia> which is annoying if you have to hit a F key to get to the bios
<sproingie> huh.  not on mine.  maybe they fixed it
<sproingie> what annoys me is how the arrangement of the keys just above the arrow keys seems to be more or less random with each manufacturer and model 
<sproingie> the placement of the home/end/insert/etc keys
<sproingie> mine's got an extra-tall delete.  which is actually kinda nice, but no other keyboard does it
<nikkia> sproingie: ever seen belkin's joke of a keyboard?
<sproingie> nope
<nikkia> it has a 'mute' button thats about 2" tall
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<nikkia> you can't see from the photo, but:  http://images.belkin.com/F8E829-BNDL/FUL1_F8E829-BNDL.jpg
<nikkia> ou can only just make out that the mute button is different from the rest
<nikkia> and yes, no sticky/off-by-default fn-lock
<nikkia> we have one at work, its the only USB keyboard we have, which is a shame, because we're always short of keyboards, and it feels 'wrong' plugging a ps2 keyboard into a 2600 video terminal while its powered on :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao
<schuma> buena.. algunos de uds saben que tipo de fuente tiene el logo de ubuntu???
<Kamping_Kaiser> !wtf
<ubotu> wtf do you mean, kamping_kaiser ?
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: see how it has an extra row of 3 keys above insert/home/page-up ?
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: those 3 'useful' keys are 'shutdown' 'logout' and 'sleep' real handy having them nice and close to hit by accident
<Kamping_Kaiser> hahahaha
<Kamping_Kaiser> handy :D
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
<iface> hey guys
<iface> it there anybody who can help me with my bluetooth dongle?
<iface> it was recognized from kubuntu, but now i can change anything in the systemsettings ...
<chimaera> iface: i get an dcop error when trying to access the bt module of kcontrol..
<DexterF> I'd like to upgrade gtk-qt-engine with cvs version. someone know a good howto regarding deb pakcage management?
<iface> i get no error... it only nothing happens if i try to configure it in system settings... pressing the admin button, entering the pw, but nothing changes ...
<Tm_T> DexterF: what you need to know?
<Tm_T> DexterF: you can just reomve that old one and compile&install new one
<DexterF> Tm_T: well. I got the src, and there is sucha a packagein kubuntu. how build it myself and replace the one from kubuntu
<DexterF> the install part is tricky. how do I generate a deb?
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> you don't have to generate deb
<Tm_T> you can always just compile and use "make install"
<Tm_T> but, generating deb isn't that bad idea
<aaronmh> anybody have dvd success with Kubuntu 5.10?
<DexterF> make install? how am i supposed to keep track of changes? how should I archive packages?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> as I said, generating deb isn't that bad idea
<Tm_T> I do compile stuff daily
<DexterF> yes. I'd use checkinstall for now, but that's a little sloppy
<Tm_T> and use "make install"
<iface> why does nothing happens when i am triny to access system "settings -> bluetooth -> paired bluetooth devices" via admin mode?
<DexterF> um, opera keeps complaining about missing motif, can't find anywhere. where is it?
<nikkia> DexterF: motif is commercial, you probably want 'lesstif' which is a free re-implementation of motif
<_michael> HI all- I've installed Kubuntu Linux (first attempt at Linux) i'm pleased with it so far
<apokryphos> excellent :)
<_michael> It has a really SA-Weet GUI
<_michael> runs on KDE now instead of GNOME
<iface> does anybody know how to manage files via bluetooth on my mobilephone?
<apokryphos> _michael: good decision ;-)
<antti> I just switched from Mandriva to Kubuntu... wanted to install Mandriva 2006, but it does NOT work with MSI 865PE-Neo2 motherboard, have several computers running with this mobo
<_michael> Thanks for the supoort :)
<antti> Kubuntu runs really well... needed a lot of the help of alien to install all the software :D have everything as RPM-packets
<nikkia> iface, if you have the kde obex stuff installed (part of kdebluetooth) you should have a 'send to.../bluetooth device' option in konqueror
<nikkia> iface, there is no standard obex methodology for implementing a file browser access to a remote bluetooth device though, thats something that each manufacturer (if they do) do differently
<nikkia> some manufacturers DO support ftp over obex, tho, so you could theoretically use konqueror there, but i have no idea how you'd set it up, or what you'd type in konqueror to access it
<_michael> Woe - I see I have a LOT to Learn about his OS
<iface> nikkia, but there are some standart services such as obex filepush which are standart. isnt there an standart protocol to get files from the phone?
<nikkia> iface, no
<bpf> any vmware users in here?
<nikkia> nokia use their own protocol for implementing the 'browse via bluetooth' in windows, for example
<nikkia> bpf: yes
<bpf> i cannot seem to run vmware as my user, but using sudo it works
<nikkia> bpf: that is... odd
<chimaera> any ideas wh hidd is not started by default?
<iface> nikkia, i can connect the phone via usb, but nothing happens ... 
<nikkia> iface, do you have kdebluetooth running ?
<iface> yeah
<iface> it found the found, and i am connected
<iface> i can send files to the phone too ... 
<nikkia> iface, then what more do you expect?
<iface> to get files from the phone ...
<nikkia> iface, you cannot, there is no standard way of doing it, each manufacturer does things their own way
<DexterF> what packages has the KDE headers?
<nikkia> DexterF: kdelibs-dev ?
<apokryphos> kde-devel
<jjesse> anyone having any problems w/ open office.org 2 base crashing everytime they create a form from a table?
<DexterF> nikkia: no such package
<apokryphos> DexterF: install kde-devel
<Tm_T> mr aseigo I presume
<aseigo> yes
<chimaera> is there any reason why hidd is not started by default and the switch to hci is disabled in /etc/init.d/bluez-utils?
<DexterF> "bonobo developement packages" - didnt find any bonobo dev package or sumsuch. pointers?
<DexterF> there was a command for installing all packages required to build a package - something like apt-get build-dep or so - was it apt?
<jjesse> what package do i need to install to get odbc and mysql connection working w/ open office?
<robert_> an apt-get update give following on my system
<robert_> Reading package lists... Done
<robert_> W: GPG error: http://at.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<robert_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<philipacamaniac> jjesse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30149
<jjesse> philipacamaniac: thanks :)
<CellarDoor> anyone home
<bpf> nope, i'm at work
<CellarDoor> I've upgraded to breezy and I don't understand what is going on with Kaffeine now with gstreamer... I'm trying to play a dvd and I'm getting this error:
<CellarDoor> gstmpeg2dec.c(755): handle_slice: /internal_thread/decoder/mpeg2dec1:
<CellarDoor> libmpeg2 reported invalid buffer 0x830373c
<philipacamaniac> CellarDoor: is it an encrypted dvd?
<CellarDoor> yep
<philipacamaniac> have you reinstalled libdvdcss2 ?
<bpf> the libdvdcss2 package is not in the breezy repositories
<CellarDoor> reinstalled ? you mean since I upgraded ? yes.
<philipacamaniac> yeah, you have to google for it, or search on Ubuntu forums
<philipacamaniac> oka
<philipacamaniac> have you tried kaffeine-xine?
<CellarDoor> not since I upgraded
<philipacamaniac> I can't get dvd's to work with gstreamer either
<CellarDoor> oh
<CellarDoor> ok, so reinstall xine ?
<philipacamaniac> no, install kaffeine-xine
<CellarDoor> ah ok
<CellarDoor> yeah, gstreamer seems a real hassle... 
<philipacamaniac> agreed
<slow-motion> hallo
<CellarDoor> everything worked fine before... except certain windows media 9 stuff
<philipacamaniac> I have a 5.1 speaker setup, and xine actually lets me use it from Kaffeine and amaroK
<philipacamaniac> gstreamer... no go as far as I can tell
<CellarDoor> ok installing kaffeine-xine
<CellarDoor> thanks :)
<philipacamaniac> np
<CellarDoor> hey, I like the new system settings Mac ripoff ;)
<CellarDoor> and I like Adept too
<philipacamaniac> well, good that someone likes them. I like them too, but I believe we're a small minority.
<CellarDoor> really ?
<philipacamaniac> die hard KDE fans prefer kcontrol
<CellarDoor> Adept is much better than Kynaptic
<philipacamaniac> yes, but "not as good as synaptic"
<philipacamaniac> It works for me
<CellarDoor> a gnome user was lauding it over me when I mentioned that kaffeine was using gstreamer... I'll have to tell him what happened and that I'm now using xine
<slow-motion> <philipacamaniac> die hard KDE fans prefer kcontrol < this thing really sucks
<philipacamaniac> kcontrol or system settings?
<frank23> well kcontrol and system settings use the same modules so they really are the same thing with a diferent layout
<philipacamaniac> frank23: exactly!
<CellarDoor> frank23: yes
<philipacamaniac> and the new layout is more logical.
<auke> Hi, I am trying to make NFS work on my system. At the moment it works fine in a wired situation. Wireless the performance is poor (ca. 10 KB / min). Does NFS through wireless need special configuration?
<CellarDoor> yep
<philipacamaniac> auke: data filesharing through wireless is slow in any environment
<philipacamaniac> remember that 11Mb stands for 11 megabits, not 11 megabytes
<rysiek> hello evrybody
<CellarDoor> aaah... much better... it works now :D
<philipacamaniac> CellarDoor: xine is our friend
<rysiek> is talking about Skype considered here as faux-pas?
<rysiek> :)
<CellarDoor> ok... first impressions of a n00b (being me): gstreamer sucks
<auke> philipacamaniac, I really mean '10 KBbytes / min'. So something is really not right with my NFS over wireless.
<CellarDoor> philipacamaniac: Yes it is :D
<rysiek> OK, I suppose not, then :D
<rysiek> maybe someone will get interested:
<philipacamaniac> auke: that is extraordinarily slow - have you tested performance using Samba?
<rysiek> I have done a wee bit of testing
<rysiek> installed the *.deb from skype com
<rysiek> in breezy
<philipacamaniac> CellarDoor: first impressions from someone who has been on Linux for a while: gstreamer sucks.
<rysiek> it starts, it logs in
<rysiek> when I start a voice conversation with Echo 
<rysiek> and I cancel it afterwards
<rysiek> the next time I try to talk to Echo I get "hardware problem"
<rysiek> I have to restart skype
<rysiek> OK, thought I, we'll try to repair the package
<puckman> HELP
<puckman> lol
<puckman> In Kopete I found this option to hide the menu bar
<puckman> so now its hidden
<rysiek> we repaired the package
<rysiek> installed it
<puckman> how can I unhide it?
<rysiek> -> the same
<CellarDoor> philipacamaniac: hehe
<puckman> ?
<rysiek> BUT I have dled the tar.bz2 package from skype.com
<rysiek> untared it, run skype from it and... it workes!
<auke> philipacamaniac: No, I didn't try SAMBA. When NFS over wireless did't work fine, I tried a wired connection, and that went fine. I'll try SAMBA to compare.
<rysiek> ok, great, now when I have tried to put the binaries in /usr/bin and all the necessary files (from this tarball) on their places in the system
<rysiek> so that it would be *almost* like skype installed from deb
<rysiek> and I started skype from /usr/bin
<rysiek> the problem came back
<rysiek> wtf?
<rysiek> any ideas? :)
<rysiek> the question is: why does the_same_skype_binary, gotten from the tarball, work great when started from the folder the tarball was untared to, but has a bug when it is started from /usr/bin?
<rysiek> just tickling your brains, going to write this to (k)ubuntu forums right now
<puckman> Ok, anyone here use Kopete at all?
<bpf> puckman, gaim always works for me
<CellarDoor> kaffeine is playing nice now... me is happy 
<rysiek> puckman
<puckman> Yeah but I really like Kopete
<CellarDoor> puckman: I use kopete
<rysiek> I think i have a solution for you :)
<puckman> It is a very nice program
<rysiek> aye
<CellarDoor> yeah I like it
<puckman> I was just checking out all the features.
<bpf> how is it different/better than gaim?
<rysiek> try Settings -> Toolbars
<puckman> Found this thing called hide menu
<puckman> so I did
<puckman> and its gone
<rysiek> there, check the first entry
<rysiek> Ah
<rysiek> the menu, not toolbar :)
<rysiek> puckman: open the kopete window and hit Ctrl-M
<puckman> rysiek: YOU SIR
<puckman> are a star
<puckman> thanks, was driving me nuts
<puckman> I do love it though, much nicer than gaim
<puckman> apart from lacking file transfer
<rysiek> :] 
<rysiek> you're welcome
<inventas> how do i install jave software ???????????????????
<inventas> how do i install java software ???????????????????
<puckman> I'm also playing with the themes, make a nicer one.
<puckman> Sure love KDE, you can see that a lot of work went into it
<CellarDoor> hey folks, to get smooth dvd playback I always have to type "sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/dvd"... as a n00b I'd like to know what 'startup' file thingy I can put this in so my system does this when I start up 
<philipacamaniac> inventas: cool your beans (pun intended), check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<wincide> hi , i'm looking for breezy backports ...
<philipacamaniac> CellarDoor: /etc/hdparm.conf
<wincide> can someone give me some ?
<CellarDoor> ah thanks philipacamaniac 
<philipacamaniac> CellarDoor: but you don't put that command in
<CellarDoor> oh...
<philipacamaniac> CellarDoor: just follow the examples in the file
* CellarDoor holds the bus...
<CellarDoor> ok
<bpf> wincide, AFAIK there is not a backports for breezy
<wincide> AFAIK?
<CellarDoor> brb
<wincide> sorry, i dont understand all the english i need xD
<rysiek> AFAIK = As Far As I Know
<wincide> :)
<wincide> thx
<philipacamaniac> No backports for Breezy until Dapper development gets going
<Cellar|brb> philipacamaniac: so... I just uncomment one of the sample ?
<Cellar|brb> *samples
<philipacamaniac> CellarDoor: sure, or write in your own based on the examples. all you really need it the dma = on.
<CellarDoor> yep
<Pixels-> man, im so angry.
<Pixels-> =x
<CellarDoor> so I could get away with simple putting dma = on at the end
<CellarDoor> nothing else needed ?
<wincide> i have another problem.. :S
<wincide>  GPG error: http://kubuntu.org hoary Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<wincide> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<robert_> I've the same problem today
<robert_> but a little bit diff
<Pixels-> your keys may have been corrupted
<CellarDoor> ah I have that, but its not really a "problem" 
<Pixels-> check the directory that holds the key.gpp file or whatever its called
<Pixels-> and see if there is a backup
<Pixels-> you can just delete the new one, rename the old one.
<robert_> Reading package lists... Done
<robert_> W: GPG error: http://at.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<robert_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Tm_T> robert_: topic
<robert_> what can I do about that?
<Pixels-> oh yeah, check the topic
<Pixels-> lol
<robert_> Tm_T: ?
<robert_> is that the gpg error
<wincide> i dont know how to resolve that
<robert_> I thougth thats the kmail gpg error
<Pixels-> you have to wait
<Tm_T> robert_: yes
<Tm_T> no, you have to ignore it
<Tm_T> it's just warning
<Pixels-> yeah you can still get packages
<Pixels-> it will just warn they are unverified
<wincide> wait ?
<wincide> until ?
<robert_> ah ok
<Pixels-> you can wait for the fix, or you are safe to still apt-get install
<Tm_T> wincide: no need to wait, as I said
<wincide> ok :)
<CellarDoor> I got that in relation to an addittion I made to my sources list (marillat)... I'll just comment it out when I've finished getting my plugins sorted
<philipacamaniac> CellarDoor: sorry, just saw your message - you would add this: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/396559 to the end of the file
<philipacamaniac> (regarding hdparm)
<CellarDoor> ah ok thanks philipacamaniac 
<kkathman> greetings all :)
<CellarDoor> greetings :)
<\root\menza> Hey
<brosioz> how could i log all the query with kopete ?
<rysiek> update on skype:
<bpf> so I'm having some issues running vmware 5.5 beta. it installed fine, but now it will not let me power on my virtual machine unless I am root/sudo
<bpf> i found some forum help regarding permissions, but the problem remains
<rysiek> d/l suse *.rpm from skype.com, alien, dpkg, works great
<Tm_T> :(
<Ayiden> Last night I MANUALLY downloaded everything you could possibly need for kernel compilation etc... It took a while to get all the dependencies right and now most things are installed. However I have come to an interesting WALL. I need the package libx-ext-dev... Alot of files just wont install without it... Now libxext-dev needs x11pronto-xext-dev which in turn needs libxi-dev WHICH NEEDS LIBXEXT-DEV!!! So with out libxext-dev libxi-dev wont install an
<Ayiden> Is there a command that would allow me to enforce an install? 
<Ayiden> What should I do now *(lol)
<Ayiden> ha ha ha
<Ayiden> im sure there is a simple solution
<CellarDoor> egads !
<Ayiden> just dont know what it is... im guessing theres a force command?
<bpf> apt-get -f install 
<bpf> -f is to force
<Ayiden> could I use dpkg because I cant use apt-get yet.. I cant go online *(lol)
<Ayiden> or can I use apt-get to install it off of my computer
<Ayiden> okay
<Ayiden> so would dpkg -f work also?
<Ayiden> bpf: would dpkg -f work also?
<bpf> not sure, but I know you could use a local repository or cd in your apt/sources
<Ayiden> okay.. what folder is the apt-get repository file at?
<Ayiden> I forgott
<Ayiden> Alright thanks alot
<Ayiden> Ill go try that
<bpf> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ayiden> okay ^.^
<Ayiden> thanks
<paelscrit> what in the hell
<paelscrit> this clock will not keep my local time no matter what i do
<helpme> how stable is kubuntu breezy?
<jjesse> helpme: really good been using it since release
<bhna> hal for media and gpg for kmail is broken
<philipacamaniac> but fixes are on the way
<helpme> jjesse: is it faster than hoary in anyway?
<paelscrit> the klock applet is terrible
<bhna> where are the fixes?
<venda> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<venda> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<venda> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<venda> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<new324> hi All, I download the kubuntu 5.10 DVD, how can I use it only live CD
<venda> anyone getting 
<venda> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/source/Sources.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<new324> I dont want to install HDD
<philipacamaniac> bhna: they should come from the official breezy-updates repo
<paelscrit> bhna: adept updater i believe
<philipacamaniac> new324: boot to the DVD, and type "live"
<apokryphos> venda: please do not flood the channel; read the /topic
<venda> is security repo borked?
<new324> when I boot from CD, I cant see any option for live CD
<paelscrit> setting should be set by default
<paelscrit> new234 thats not a live cd
<tenco> what do i need to install to use gnupg with kmail? kmail says the backend's missing
<bhna> apokryphos: ?
<apokryphos> bhna: hm?
<philipacamaniac> tecno: see topic
<bhna> apokryphos: flood the channel?
<new324> paelscrit I download "PC (Intel x86) install/live DVD"
<tenco> philipacamaniac: ok
<apokryphos> bhna: yes
<new324> what is the mean of Live DVD
<paelscrit> i dont know
<philipacamaniac> new324: if you downloaded the dvd, just boot up with it in the drive, and type "live" at the boot prompt (without quotes)
<tenco> are there any tetex3 packages for ubuntu?
<paelscrit> maybe it is then
<new324> yes I download DVD, thanks philip
<bhna> tenco: this is my question too?
<bhna> anybody know tetex 3 packages for ubuntu/kubuntu
<philipacamaniac> search over at packages.ubuntu.com
<kkathman> greetings apokryphos  :)
<bhna> philipacamaniac: there are only the 2.0 packages
<kkathman> greets to you too philipacamaniac  :)
<apokryphos> hola kkathman
<philipacamaniac> :)
<kkathman> apokryphos: isnt it true that apt-get does NOT validate dependencies, per se. 
<philipacamaniac> bhna: looks like 2 is the only packaged version available. grab the source and compile it; its pretty easy.
<apokryphos> kkathman: depends on what you mean by validate
<bhna> philipacamaniac: not for me :-(
<apokryphos> it checks depends of package X where you select X for installation; but that doesn't mean you can't still have problems from bad packaging 8)
<kkathman> apokryphos: I.e. for instance, apt-get wont always report what is necessary to install something...I think it does its best, but I have had times when I had to resolve these myself
<philipacamaniac> ftp://tug.ctan.org/tex-archive/systems/unix/teTeX/current/distrib/tetex/rc-3.0.tar.gz
<kkathman> apokryphos: ok thats what I thought
<apokryphos> kkathman: those will almost certainly be down to bad packaging, rather than apt itself.
<kkathman> apokryphos: yep exactly ...thanks :)
<philipacamaniac> oops ftp://tug.ctan.org/tex-archive/systems/unix/teTeX/current/distrib/tetex-src-3.0.tar.gz
<rysiek> not that anybody cares, but another update on skype:
<rysiek> everything works fine as long as skype CAN NOT play it's sounds (like hangup.wav)
<philipacamaniac> rysiek: yeah a question about that - is there an ubuntu-specific deb? or were you trying the native debian deb?
<da_bon_bon> how do i get the original usplash theme back ?
<rysiek> P: nope
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: installed kubuntu again :D
<tenco> philipacamaniac: ok. self-compile :)
<rysiek> i have tried:
<CellarDoor> yeah I never get sound with skype
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: why?
<rysiek> no, you cant
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: got bored, I presume 8)
<rysiek> skype is closed-source
<DexterF> CellarDoor: Skype for reasons beyond us still uses OSS 
<rysiek> P: you can iether:
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: why ? i discovered that i really removed it only because it messed my gnome
<helpme> any INDIANS here???
<rysiek> 1. get the *.deb from skype.com
<da_bon_bon> and as lous suggested, i maanged to solve it, apokryphos 
<CellarDoor> DexterF: OSS ? open sound system ??
<rysiek> and install it as is
<da_bon_bon> helpme: i am indian. whatsthe problem ?
<rysiek> you will get an error, but it'll work
<DexterF> CellarDoor: yup. try aoss skype, mabye that helps
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: reinstalling should never be an option, really, on Ubuntu/Linux
<Pixels-> lol
<apokryphos> unless you're really bored and enjoy it that much
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: now, i wont ..
<da_bon_bon> btw one Q
<rysiek> 2. you can get the deb and repair it (search the ubuntuforums
<rysiek> )
<Pixels-> only reinstall linux when 1) your bored 2) changing distros 3) hell freezes over
<kkathman> apokryphos: Im getting a little paranoid I think...I have run adept almost daily since I installed breezy back on the official release date, and havent had one update.  Is that possible?
<da_bon_bon> does kde auto detect whether net is activated or no ?
<da_bon_bon> for me it did
<Pixels-> or 4) your kernel decides it wants you to cry
<rysiek> 3. you can get an rpm and alien it
<helpme> da_bon_bon: hey nothing dude....can u give me a copy of kubuntu breezy from u....do u stay in india??
<rysiek> 4. you can d/l dynamic or static binary and use it
<tenco> philipacamaniac: ok. self-compile :)
<DexterF> how do I install a self-compiled package if dpkg bitches about conflicts?
<kkathman> Pixels-:  LOL
<apokryphos> kkathman: updates would take time to get in; now's the time you'd expect the least updates ever -- the final is out
<Pixels-> dkpg -i --force-overwrite
<rysiek> tenco: do you have skype's sources? give me some! :)
<philipacamaniac> brb
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: not kde, but ubuntu
<apokryphos> well, if you activated dhcp
<kkathman> apokryphos: I'd expect that too, but with hoary, there was a short time after the release I was updating things rather daily for about 3-5 days
<Pixels-> try that DexterF
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: activated dhcp ? have i ? :) 
<Pixels-> afk
<apokryphos> kkathman: once the breezy-updates repo is up you'll likely get a few
<kkathman> apokryphos: must have been a great job!!
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: network autoconfiguration -- did you select that on install?
<kkathman> ahh ok
<DexterF> Pixels-: ok... will have to figure how to generate the deb only but not install with checkinstall...
<apokryphos> kkathman: well, not entirely unfortunately; see /topic
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: i dont remeber .. its long back .. hoary to breezy here :D
<da_bon_bon> now, how do i get the original splash back ?
<da_bon_bon> blue shows up bad on my 4-color 640x480 FB :(
<bpf> da_bon_bon, why do you care about the splash screen sooo much?
<da_bon_bon> bpf: why souldnt ? 
<CellarDoor> egads, its much later than I thought it was
* da_bon_bon loves eye candy
<CellarDoor> I'm off to bed
<CellarDoor> nite
<kkathman> apokryphos: are you referring to the HAL and GPG??  Im afraid I have no idea what those are and if I need to update them!
<bpf> da_bon_bon, just seems trivial since it shows briefly upon boot and it doesn't really _do_ anything useful
<apokryphos> kkathman: yup, those. HAL handles the automounting and bringing up media:/ stuff
<bpf> da_bon_bon, there is a lot better eye candy than the default splash screen
<da_bon_bon> bpf: briefly ? on my piii 550mhz it takes LONG to startup :)
<da_bon_bon> bpf: like ?
<apokryphos> well, the media:/ part is of course down to kde, but relies on HAL, I'm sure
<bpf> da_bon_bon, themes, applets, gdesklets, to name a few
<da_bon_bon> bpf: err .. ok 
<bpf> da_bon_bon, you could leave it booted
<bpf> or do you dual boot to windows 
<kkathman> apokryphos: when I go to that page, tho, it just seems to take me to a global install of kubuntu
<da_bon_bon> bpf: my dad frequently reboots into win xp .. to do his work
<da_bon_bon> ican use hibernate
<bpf> da_bon_bon, ah, not much you can do about that
<da_bon_bon> but kde doesnt have an option to hibernate
<da_bon_bon> s/kde/kubuntu
<bpf> da_bon_bon, yes it does
<da_bon_bon> where ?
<chimaera> hi.
<da_bon_bon> as it is, it blanks the screen, and i dont use acpi, so i dont know when to switch off the pc, so hibernate wont work wonders too, bpf 
<da_bon_bon> maybe i'll compile a kernel using suspend2
<bpf> I've only seen it on my laptop installation, but I've never looked for it my workstation
<chimaera> is there a way to add filesystems to the "disk and filesystems" kcontrol module?
<bpf> da_bon_bon, what takes so long on  boot? is it trying to get a DHCP address or something?
<da_bon_bon> bpf: that, and my system is hell slow .. piii 550mhz
<bpf> piii, 550mhz shouldn't take too terribly long; any others in here on older hardware?
<da_bon_bon> older than me ?
<da_bon_bon> i doubt :D
<bpf> you would be suprised
<da_bon_bon> i think not ..
<da_bon_bon> though i have heard of people using pi s
<da_bon_bon> errr .. no way to access ubuntu faq guide from within help center ?
<helpme> where has the unofficial kubuntu FAQ for breezy gone???
<tenco> i cannot import mail into kmail, the menu-entry is grayed out
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: which faq?
<apokryphos> helpme: /topic
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: the faq guide
<apokryphos> very descriptive
<da_bon_bon> ok.
<da_bon_bon> so, 1 - no way to change splash ? and 2- no way to get faq guide ?
<helpme> but its not for breezy.but hoary!
<da_bon_bon> helpme: well .. whats the problem, dude ?
<apokryphos> helpme: the faq guide, being unofficial, is handled by a third-party. Contact him.
<helpme> da_bon_bon: dude i mean to ask: will the hoary kubutnu FAQ work for breezy too?
<apokryphos> jjesse: you here?
<helpme> apokryphos: then is there any official guide?
<jjesse> apokryphos: whats up?
<da_bon_bon> helpme: well .. there is an official ubuntu faq guide !
<apokryphos> helpme: check the docs provided
<da_bon_bon> how do i get icons on desktop ?
<da_bon_bon> trash, system ?
<jjesse> there is not an official kubuntu faq guide just offical about-kubuntu and kubuntu-release notes
<apokryphos> jjesse: hi; can patches be done for breezy. Reading through the Release notes and noticed quite a few lil' things :D
<da_bon_bon> oh ok, jjesse 
<jjesse> apokryphos: sure we can change the release notes
<da_bon_bon> helpme: in that case, refer to ubuntu faq guide
<jjesse> da_bon_bon: faq guide will be for the next release along with some other docs as i ifnish them
<apokryphos> jjesse: ok, I think I'll make a patch and send it over to you =)
<jjesse> da_bon_bon:  you can always help :P
<jjesse> apokryphos: thanks
<da_bon_bon> jjesse: sure will! just tell me how :)
<helpme> hmmm
<jjesse> da_bon_bon: that's great the best part is to start at the doc team page in the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocteamStepByStepQuickGuide)
<pax> hmm I had to read that twice, looked like fag guide ...
<helpme> hey there are lots of new unknown packages to download from berlios site!
<apokryphos> like?
<helpme> well they've got long names too:)
<apokryphos> jjesse: damnit, can't find the svn source again; gonna knote it this time ;-)
<jjesse> da_bon_bon: 
<jjesse> da_bon_bon: actually start here :https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocteamGettingStarted
<helpme> where can i find a howto for enabling repos for breezy?? for things like jre, w32codecs etc..
<jjesse> apokryphos: let me grap it ;)
<jjesse> apokryphos: https://docteam.ubuntu.com/repos/branches/breezy/kde/
<helpme> :(
<helpme> where can i find a howto for enabling extra repos for breezy?? for things like jre, w32codecs etc..
<apokryphos> helpme: not in repositories (unless you use blackdown java)
<helpme> apokryphos: for w32codecs, bacports etc.??
<apokryphos> helpme: but you can get them from different location. Probe ubotu's brain... /msg ubotu factoid
<\root\menza> Where would I be able to get themes for the ubuntu GUI?
<helpme> i dunno how to provoke ubotu....newbie here
<apokryphos> helpme: I just told you
<apokryphos> MenZa^: for..kde?
<MenZa^> apokryphos: Yep :d
<apokryphos> kdelook.org is the best place
<MenZa^> ta
<helpme>  is there a nice KDE-looking theme for Ubuntu? 
<Ayiden> Okay, well this is becomming quite an annotance..
<Ayiden> I have 3 packages THAT NEED EACHOTHER to work
<Ayiden> so I cant install one because it needs th other and so on and so forth
<Ayiden> -.-
<Ayiden> I cant use apt-get eithor ha ha
<Ayiden> because I need these packages 
<MenZa^> These bar things and widgets etc. are all part of KDE, apokryphos?
<Ayiden> how do you install a package without apt-get (well force install) but also have it configured as well
<apokryphos> MenZa^: which bar things/widgets? 
<Ayiden> because the packages need configured so that the others will work and install properly *(lol)
<Ayiden> can anyone help?
<MenZa^> apokryphos: Some of the things you can find on KDE-LOOK.org, like http://kdelook.org/content/pre1/29713-1.png
<kblin> hi
<apokryphos> MenZa^: that's a metabar for Konqueror
<MenZa^> Oh, right
<MenZa^> Haven't got it installed yet (Ubuntu)
<MenZa^> And I know zilch about linux :d
<apokryphos> yup, but you can install it for yourself
<MenZa^> I don't intend to use Konq
<MenZa^> I'll be using Firefox
<MenZa^> :)
<apokryphos> MenZa^: the rute tutorial is a good place to start
<MenZa^> Oh? Link me :D
<apokryphos> MenZa^: you will surely be using it as a file manager, I'd presume
<apokryphos> (and the meta-bar only appears in file-management mode)
<apokryphos> !rute
<ubotu> I heard rute is a great guide for learning about Linux and is available at http://www.icon.co.za/~psheer/book/
<apokryphos> MenZa^: for KDE, I'd recommend every user to first go through the KDE Userguide to really get the most out of their KDE
<apokryphos> !kuserguide
<ubotu> well, kuserguide is at http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/userguide/index.html
<MenZa^> Thanks
<MenZa^> So KDE is external from Ubuntu?
<MenZa^> Or does it come along with it?
<kblin> while installing 5.10, I notice that the lines the console has was misdetected, ergo, the lower part of the installation menus is missing. Any idea how to fix this?
<apokryphos> MenZa^: KDE is the Desktop Environment that Kubuntu uses
<MenZa^> Kubuntu.. I see...
<apokryphos> the two biggest desktop environments are GNOME and KDE (of which KDE is the more popular one)
<MenZa^> Yeah, I heard about both
<slow-motion> re
<MenZa^> Killer Desktop Environment and GNOME
<MenZa^> :d
<apokryphos> :P
<MenZa^> How does Kubuntu differ from Ubuntu?
<Ayiden> How can I force them to install but at the same time have them configure as well?
<apokryphos> MenZa^: by having KDE as the default desktop environment
<MenZa^> That's all
<MenZa^> ?
<apokryphos> yes
<MenZa^> I guess I can install KDE to Ubuntu then?
<apokryphos> if you don't think that's a big difference though, well, you haven't understood :P
<apokryphos> MenZa^: of course
<MenZa^> apokryphos: Explain :\
<MenZa^> God, I feel stupid
<MenZa^> Just briefl
<MenZa^> Just briefly*
<apokryphos> read the guides =)
<MenZa^> Okay :d
<MenZa^> I guess Ubuntu uses Gnome then?
<apokryphos> yes
<MenZa^> k
<MenZa^> Aww, I hate command lines :(
<AlisonW> but there *is* Kubuntu ... ;-P
<AlisonW> KDE front-ended (as, indeed, what I am using herewith!)
<MenZa^> Kubuntu uses less command lines :d?
<AlisonW> none, so far ..
<MenZa^> O...k...
* MenZa^ is so confused
<MenZa^> Then what is http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/userguide/windows-how-to-work.html?
<AlisonW> :: reads :: ... complicated! 
<MenZa^> The LiveCD is for.. what?
<AlisonW> the only "issue" I've found so far is that graphics handling (or rather graphics *card* handling) appears to be problematic .. I can't get a decent refresh rate
* MenZa^ cries
<MenZa^> I feel like such a dumbfuck
<CellarDoor> speaking of graphics cards
<AlisonW> shoot ...
<CellarDoor> I'm not sure which driver I need for my nvidia fx5200
<CellarDoor> is it on the repositories ?
<bengross> hey my system isnt accepting the root password :(
<AlisonW> Anyone here want to own up to being techie enough to understand the question? lol ...
<CellarDoor> which question ?
<CellarDoor> mine ?
<bengross> k3b cannot find cdradao 
<MenZa^> What''s the live cd for?
<apokryphos> bengross: install it
<bengross> when i go to networking and it asks for root password, i type it in and nothing happens
<bengross> when i type sudo su, password it works
<CellarDoor> can anyone help me with my nvidia ?
<Pixels-> CellarDoor: what do you need help with?
<Pixels-> nvidia drivers?
<apokryphos> bengross: why would you ever type sudo su?
<Pixels-> lol@apokryphos
<bengross> k3blibs is already the newest version
<CellarDoor> Pixels-: yes
<Pixels-> sudo su is redundant...
<Pixels-> lol
<bengross> i dont know, when i type su, password it doesnt work
<bpf> apokryphos, Pixels- how do you become root?
<bpf> it is not redundant
<CellarDoor> thats coz your supposed to type "sudo [password] "
<apokryphos> !tell bpf about root
<CellarDoor> oops
<apokryphos> bpf: yes, it is
<CellarDoor> sudo [whatever] 
<CellarDoor> then type password then it asks for it
<bpf> in ubuntu you are not supposed to have the root password, so su alone should not work
<bengross> in mandrake you can type, su 
<bengross> then password
<apokryphos> good for them
<Pixels-> CellarDoor: did you check the forums on how to install the nvidia drivers
<Pixels-> you also need to make sure you have the nvidia kernel modules enabled
<bengross> i type su 'password'
<bengross> it didnt work
<CellarDoor> Pixels-: ah no, sorry :$
<bpf> apokryphos, explain please. if you dont' know the root passwd, how do you su to root?
<bengross> says unknown id
<bengross> only sudo su 
<bengross> works
* CellarDoor blushes and checks forums...
<Pixels-> np. i always suggest checking the forums
<bengross> i am the admin, i should know the password
<CellarDoor> bengross: just use "sudo"
<apokryphos> bpf: read your PM from ubotu
<Pixels-> just type in like sudo apt-get update
<bpf> apokryphos, i know about root and root in ubuntu. thanks for being so helpful
<Pixels-> if you are in the sudoers group, you dont need to type the password in
<Pixels-> or type in sudo su
<Pixels-> its redundant
<apokryphos> bpf: clearly not, since you wouldn't be asking that question if you did
<bpf> apokryphos, sudo will only run a command as root. bengross is asking about becoming root
<bengross> i cant install cdrdao it says k3b library already installed
<Pixels-> you need to go in and change the root password, isnt it scrambled by default?
<apokryphos> bpf: evidently didn't read the page I linked you to
<apokryphos> you should use sudo -s
<bengross> sometimes when i login there is no sound
<bengross> sometimes there is
<Pixels-> bengross: alsaconf is your friend
<Pixels-> possible IRQ confliction maybe too.
<bengross> last time i booted it froze
<Pixels-> try running alsaconf in console
<bengross> i cant find audacity in the list of available programs
<bpf> apokryphos, evidently you don't understand the difference between running a single command as root and becoming the root user. there is a difference and AFAIK the only way to become root in ubuntu is with sudo su. I am simply asking if you know another way. sudo -s is not it
<Pixels-> why would you wanna run as root anyways
<Pixels-> sudo is good enough for novice to intermediate users.
<Pixels-> you would only need root to do more advanced things.
<bengross> i needed to install progams
<apokryphos> bpf: if you wanted to *become* root and not just root privs, then you'd su. But again, there's pretty much no reason for you to do this
<bengross> and mount drives
<bengross> i still need my wireless to work
<apokryphos> bpf: and yes, of course, sudo -s takes you into a root shell
<qos> where can i add new screen resolutions if i am using the fglrx driver? the screeen resolution of my screen is not in the list ...
<bengross> madwifi
<bpf> i never run as root as I can do everything with sudo. but bengross asked how to _become_ root
<Pixels-> apokryphos: i just dont think they understand they don't need to run as root.
<apokryphos> probably
<apokryphos> all explained very clearly on the wiki
<Pixels-> i never use root
<Pixels-> sudo/sux all the way
<Pixels-> much safer, and easier in my opinion
<Pixels-> sudo is great once you get used to it.
<bengross> so i type in sudo apt-cache search?
<nikki_a> and there's always sudo -s/sudo -i :)
<bengross> every time
<Pixels-> yes, sudo -s sudo -i are great :)
<bpf> my apolgies, sudo -s is exactly like sudo su. that is all i was trying to figure out. that and help bengross a bit
<nikki_a> i have a root account on my PC, still *very* rarely login as root, usually sudo -i on one shell
<apokryphos> bengross: no sudo required for apt-cache search
<Pixels-> the only time apt requires root is install/removal/configures
<bengross> well i cant find audacity
<pospeselr> I've a question about hplip in kubuntu 5.10 
<Pixels-> hmm, i think im going to give kubuntu install 1 more chance
<Pixels-> i just wish I knew why it says my HD is bigger than it is.
<Pixels-> causes problems in the partition tables. :(
<Pixels-> ever hear of that problem apokryphos?
<Pixels-> it only happens in ubuntu/kubuntu intalls for me.
* bpf hangs head and lurks for a while
<Pixels-> ive tested with debian/mepis/pclinuxos/fedora/madriva/xandros
<Pixels-> oh and knoppix
<Pixels-> all recognize the harddrive correctly.
<apokryphos> Pixels-: weird; if it really does, that's a bug and you should consider reporting it
<apokryphos> Windows tells me mine is smaller than it is, which causes problems too
<Pixels-> already working on the report for bugzilla
<Pixels-> :)
<bengross> do i have to change my sources?
<Pixels-> just trying to collect as much info as I can before I submit
<bengross> cannot burn, i/o error
<Pixels-> i ran outta cd's or I'd try an older kubuntu/ubuntu release
<bengross> what is the gui for installing packages?
<Pixels-> im still waiting for my ubuntu cd's to get mailed out lol
<Pixels-> is it true they send you 10 sets?
<Pixels-> lol
<qos> where can i add new screen resolutions if i am using the fglrx driver? the screeen resolution of my screen is not in the list ...
<jjesse> Pixels-: yes you can get 10 sets of cds but if i recall they are ubuntu cd's not kubuntu
<Pixels-> jjesse: i know
<jjesse> unless they changed shipit so you can select them
<Pixels-> i said ubuntu
<bengross> how do i install packages from the gui?
<jjesse> i have warty and hoary disks @ home
<Pixels-> nope, shipit doesnt have kubuntu cd's yet
<Pixels-> qos: run the fglrxconfig again
<bengross> when i go to network settings and type password, nothing happens
<Pixels-> and enter in the correct resolutions
* apokryphos wonders if there should be a petition for kubuntu CDs from shipit 8)
<Pixels-> make sure you enter in the right horizontal/vertical freq's
<apokryphos> they already waste like a zillion by having seperate live/install CDs
<Pixels-> you can www.google.com your monitor, if you need exact specs
<jjesse> apokryphos: yes there should be
<Pixels-> or you can have it auto config it.
<Pixels-> apokryphos: a nice install menu on the live cd would be nice
<Pixels-> like Mepis has
<Pixels-> and other debian distro's
<apokryphos> totally agree, but there are problems with it apparently
<Pixels-> yeah, sometimes there are error's mounting the drive correctly
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<Pixels-> causing the install to hang.
<Pixels-> ive experienced this with a few distro's with livecd/install scripts.
* Pixels- sounds more experienced than a 1 month linux user should.
* Pixels- must be a nerd.
<lwells> how can i tell if i am running on Breezy
<Pixels-> uname -a
<Pixels-> ?
<apokryphos> lwells: cat /etc/issue
<Pixels-> oh okay, thats something i didnt know :)
<bengross> network settings crashes
* Pixels- doesnt feel so nerdy now
* Pixels- thanks apokryphos
<lwells> thanks pixels
<Pixels-> :)
<Pixels-> oh wait
<Pixels-> my suggestion worked
<Pixels-> DAMNIT
* Pixels- scurries off to nerdville.
<lwells> actually apok did too
<Pixels-> well, still...  my nerdness was correct.
* Pixels- sigh's
<Pixels-> :P
<lwells> I am finally upgraded
<lwells> my first linux upgrade
<Spudchat> can gnome and kde both be installed ?
<tenco> how can i install kile without tetex-bin?
<jjesse> anyone else having speed issues w/ the wiki its god awful slow :(
<tenco> i compile it myself?
<Pixels-> Spudchat: there can be problems.
<bpf> Spudchat, yes
<bengross> nobody answers me
<Pixels-> Spudchat: since kubuntu is based off of debian sid, I know there can be problems in sid with both gnome/kde
<kblin> ok, so what the heck is that supposed to be?
<Pixels-> im not sure how that is in kubuntu though
<apokryphos> Spudchat: they can live in perfect harmony, yes.
<kblin> I never was asked a root password in the installation, and now I can't log in as root
<apokryphos> !tell kblin about root
<Pixels-> since there is a 6 month gap when ubuntu syncs with debian sid
<Spudchat> hmm thats a wide range of answers
<Pixels-> Spudchat: most likely it will work fine.
<bengross> help!
<Pixels-> If installing one wants you to remove alot of pacakges, then the answer is now.
<Pixels-> :)
<Pixels-> now = no.
<kblin> ok, thanks
<kblin> annoying, though
<Pixels-> i tried to install gnome on debian sid, with KDE installed
<Pixels-> it wanted me to remove every package installed.
<apokryphos> Pixels-: they work fine together
<Pixels-> apokryphos: thats good to know :)
<Spudchat> im not doing much anyway...just basic things and my next question is where are the repositories i need to add?
<apokryphos> no idea bout deb sid
<Pixels-> im more of a kde/e17 kind of person though
<apokryphos> Spudchat: for...?
<Pixels-> debian sid hurts me emotionally.
<Pixels-> :)
<Spudchat> adding kde to ubuntu sorry
<apokryphos> Spudchat: nothing; they share the same repositories
<czert> hi
<Spudchat> ill try it out thanks
<czert> how can i add terminal on desktop...
<Pixels-> apokryphos: you see how nice e17 looks compaired to e16
<Pixels-> its like upgrading from dos, to windows
<Pixels-> lol
<apokryphos> indeed
<apokryphos> still very lacking though 8)
<Pixels-> yeah, but a big step forward
<Pixels-> if they keep at it, could become a real contender
<czert> please...how can i add terminal on desktop?
<czert> without window..
<Pixels-> you want a console, embedded into the desktop?
<czert> hmm i think yes
<czert> if its what i mean...
<Pixels-> czert: www.google.com
<czert> something like this
<czert> http://www.linuxsoft.cz/screenshot_img/53-a.jpg
<czert> yeah but what to search for?
<Pixels-> okay, let me look
<Pixels-> thats kinda easy to do
<czert> i wouldnt ask if i know...
<Pixels-> open up konsole
<czert> i am beginer..
<Pixels-> remove border, remove scroll bar
<Pixels-> enable transparency
<Pixels-> save default
<czert> how to remove border?
<Pixels-> click on the window bar of the konsole
<czert> that what i didnt know
<larard> Hi I've just installed and need to reconfigure x.org. Is there a kubuntu way, or should I just dive in and edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Pixels-> right click i mean
<Pixels-> larard: xorgconfig
<Pixels-> or sudo kedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pixels-> :)
<larard> Pixels-: :)
<Pixels-> or if you have an ATI card, do fglrxconfig
<_sarah> x86_specific.c: In function 'x86_mmx_TrueColor_32_to_16':
<_sarah> x86_specific.c:107: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'
<_sarah> i am getting error when i try and "make" a program
<_sarah> any idea why?
<Pixels-> _sarah: sorry nope :(
<Pixels-> www.google.com
<_sarah> it does ./configuree just fine
<larard> Pixels-: I notice that this time nvidia drivers seem to be installed. So I just need to substitute nvidia for nv, right?
<Pixels-> nv correct
<Pixels-> i believe
<Pixels-> nv .. yeah that sounds right
<larard> Pixels-: Thanks.
<Pixels-> np
<Pixels-> let me know
<larard> Pixels-: will do.
<_sarah> does anyone know where i can get a .Deb package of WindowMaker for kubuntu?
<Pixels-> im so helpful to a distro i cant run
* Pixels- laughs
<Pixels-> _sarah: check the repositories
<_sarah> the what?
<Pixels-> apt-cache search twm
<pospeselr> I'm running from a server install of kbuntu 5.10, and have installed hplip, foomatic-db-hpijs, foomatic-filters, and foomatic-db-engine.
<pospeselr> I can print a test page and I can print from kate
<King_Brad> okay, i ran that apt-get command, what am i looking for?
<kblin> where's the grub.conf?
<pospeselr> but when I try to run the "Printer Toolbox" (HPLIP Toolbox) it claims that I don't have a hp device installed
<Pixels-> kblin: /boot/grub
<Pixels-> or just in /boot
<Pixels-> i forget
<_bengross> hey
<_bengross> my wireless is working now
<Pixels-> _bengross: congrats
<_bengross> everything keeps crashing
<_bengross> whenever i run a settings program it crashes
<czert> :( i still cant find out how to remove border...
<pospeselr> also, when I try to restart the cups server from the printer manager gui, it claims that it can't restart because a cups server isn't urnning
<kblin> Pixels-: I don't see a grub.conf in /boot/grub/
<Pixels-> open up the kde menu
<czert> i cant find it..
<Pixels-> search files
<Pixels-> grub.conf
<Pixels-> are you trying to edit the menu.list file ?
<pospeselr> however, when I /etc/init.d/cupsys restart it goes without a hitch or error
<larard> Pixels-: xorgconfig doesn't seem to be installed. Well the install is too fresh to do a locate, at least. Can you give me the path?
<_bengross> how can i tell if its warty breezy or hoary?
<kblin> Pixels-: nope, I'm trying to get my console fixed
<csko> hi i wonder if someone could tell me, why cant i use numeric keys(numpad, /, minus, plus) in Kubuntu 5.10
<csko> it works in terminal 1, but not in kde
<Spudchat> so i just install the kubuntu packages and away i go?
<spiral> hi
<kblin> Pixels-: find / -f grub.conf -type f didn't find anything
<Pixels-> kblin: sorry i never messed with that file before
<Pixels-> larard: hmm
<Pixels-> larard: apt-cache search xorg
<Pixels-> or do it in synaptic
<Pixels-> or whatever package manager you want
<Pixels-> hate to do this, but i must go
<Pixels-> with any luck, ill be back in kubuntu
<larard> Pixels-: dpkg -S reveals xorgconfig.py
<Pixels-> lol
<Pixels-> that could be
<larard> Pixels-: Cheers anyway!
<Pixels-> sorry couldnt help more :(
<Pixels-> ill bbl
<_bengross> how do i change my apt-cache sources to online sources?
<_bengross> whats a good package manager?
<robin> _bengross: synaptic
<kblin> looks like my install fscked up hard
<kblin> maybe another time
<MenZa^> What's the LiveCD for?
<slow-motion> n8
<pospeselr> I'm having trouble with cups in Kubuntu
<coruja> Menza^: a live cd boots from your cd-rom only without touching any hard drive, so it's great for showing off or if your system on hard drive doesn't boot...
<pospeselr> whenever I try to use the GUI in the print manager to change the settings of the CUPS server it tells me:
<pospeselr> "Connectin to CUPS server failed.  Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running.  Error: connection refused."
<MenZa^> coruja: So if I'm new to linux, would it be a good idea to download that too?
<coruja> Menza^: yes, exactly
<MenZa^> Okay, will do when I'm done buurningKubuntu :d
<coruja> if you're not sure if to install or not, take a look first with the live-cd
<snugglemonkey> I pulled in koffice, but can't seem to find "kexi"   Am I looking in the wrong place?  I can't seem to find it in adept either?
<pospeselr> I've apt-get installed hplip (which includes cupsys), foomatic-db-hpijs, foomatic-filters, foomatic-db-engine
<coruja> snugglemonkey: kexi - tool for manipulating database objects in KDE3 <-- it's in the repos
<snugglemonkey> coruja: what did you search for to find that?  I scroll down to the "k's" and I don't see it in order?
<King_Brad> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<King_Brad> Xlib: No protocol specified
<King_Brad> any idea what that means or how to fix it?
<isai> how do I get the trash can to show up on the desktop?
<coruja> snugglemonkey: console -> apt-cache search kexi
<snugglemonkey> hm, coruja seems like it should show up in adept, no?
<coruja> it should, yes
<coruja> maybe not all the repo sections enabled?
<coruja> (main restricted universe multiverse)
<snugglemonkey> coruja: perhaps I should manage the repositories in adept.
<coruja> snugglemonkey: better check your /etc/apt/sources.list 'by hand', it's really simple
<snugglemonkey> coruja: I suppose that I wouldn't be doing a good job of testing adept if I did that?
<coruja> i don't know exactly if adept can already edit the sources.list file
<coruja> ah, you can :)
<snugglemonkey> yes, doing it now...
<snugglemonkey> but apparently, kexi is supposed to be included with the koffice release.
<snugglemonkey> ...in kubuntu
<snugglemonkey> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php
<coruja> hmm, i don't know either, but it would make sense...
<snugglemonkey> coruja: yes, this is odd...  Koffice shows as installed, but kexi is no where to be found.  :(
<coruja> maybe any filters left active that keep kexi out of the showed list?
<snugglemonkey> nope, not afaik
<snugglemonkey> oh well.
<coruja> hmm, i haven't koffice installed, and i can find kexi as by apt as by adept
<snugglemonkey> perhaps I did not apply mirror changes.
<coruja> it's in universe
* snugglemonkey re-adds universe
<snugglemonkey> viola!
<snugglemonkey> there it is...
<coruja> ok :)
<snugglemonkey> eeven though it is supposed to be in koffice.
<coruja> i've looked for koffice's package details, kexi isn't included within this metapackage
<snugglemonkey> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php -- coruja 
<snugglemonkey> KDE Windows Screenshot
<snugglemonkey>  KDE Windows Software on the Live CD 
<snugglemonkey> KOffice 1.4 and Kexi
<snugglemonkey> KOffice 1.4 is now included in the main repository. This lightweight but powerful office suite includes Kexi, a powerful database frontend.
<coruja> hmm
<snugglemonkey> heh, mispaste
<King_Brad> can i safely uninstall ( remove package ) kwin without it messing up KDE?
<King_Brad> or is it required?
<coruja> King_Brad: just try, if there are dependencies, you'll be asked if to really remove those packages
<King_Brad> WindowMaker fatal error: it seems that there is already a window manager running
<King_Brad> well the reason i ask, is because when i try to start window maker i get the error 
<King_Brad> that
<King_Brad> and i think the other manager is kwin
<coruja> then try to kill the kwin process if you're sure about that, no need to remove the package itself
<King_Brad> hrm
<King_Brad> good idea
<King_Brad> thanks
<coruja> np
<King_Brad> can i do a certin command to find that process's ID?
<crimsun> pidof <process name>
<coruja> ps aux | grep kwin
<King_Brad> got it
<King_Brad> AWSOME!
<King_Brad> thanks guys!
<coruja> crimsun: thx, i'm also still learning :)
<icewt> what should i install for kaffeine to play most videos?
<crimsun> enable universe and install kaffeine-xine
<icewt> crimsun, i did actually, but i hear no sound :(
<icewt> is there something i should install for the sound to work? (trying to watch mpg2)
<crimsun> not that I know of. It should "just work."
<icewt> :(
<Hobart> Anyone had problems with xfonts-konsole Linux font for Konsole under Breezy?
<coruja> icewt: i made the experience that 'fiddling' with kmix (the sound settings/switches) solved this for me, after that i had sound for audio and video without installing any extra codecs (exept ms and real of course)
<Corvus> is there any repository list for breezy ?
<icewt> coruja: hm..
<coruja> Corvus: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<RyNSki> Anyone dealt much with Plucker here?
<sampan> has anyone gotten skype to work on kubuntu breezy?  i installed the .deb package from skype's website with no errors, but when i try to run it, it comes up in the taskbar and then goes away silently ... :( no joy
<kkathman> afternoon all :)
<czert> hi
<icewt> coruja, what did you do with kmix then? just pushed every button etc.?-)
<coruja> icewt: yes, kind of this
<czert> my programs which i installed wont open...why? they are just opening but never open...
<Hobart> I can't get the Konsole Linux font working -- using Kubuntu Breezy on 3 machines (2 i386, 1 PPC) - I have enabled bitmap fonts in fontconfig, and updated the fontconfig cache.  Anyone know any other steps I can take?
<Corvus> thx coruja
<czert> i am using kubuntu breezy and it drive me crazy
<coruja> icewt: i've just taken a look and see that on the output tab the green light fpr pcm is on
<coruja> s/fpr/for
<apokryphos> czert: that good eh? ;-)
<czert> hh
<czert> apokryphos i dont understand...
<apokryphos> it rocks my socks too
<czert> on hoary 5.04 it didnt do this
<czert> so
<czert> for example
<apokryphos> you probably didn't upgrade properly
<czert> i have installed program-bluefish
<kkathman> czert: I have to say that I've had no probs in my upgrade to breezy so far
<czert> and now when i want to open it...
<czert> it is just loading then nothing happens
<humbolto> gpg fixes still not available?
<kkathman> czert: however, I did a hoary install clean, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, so I didnt install kubuntu as others did.
<czert> can it be caused because i am running kubuntu on older compiuter?
<czert> or another example
<czert> i have just installed program aegis...and the same...when i want to run it nothing happens
<czert> or somethimes when i want to run adept manager it doesnt run...
<kkathman> czert: certainly sounds as if your upgrade didnt go well, did you follow all the pre-upgrade preps listed in the BreezyUpgradeNotes?
<czert> i have installed it by typing: alien -i in console...
<kkathman> brb
<_jason> hello
<_jason> I just installed kubuntu
<_jason> changed my root password in recovery mode
<kkathman> back, sorry I had to reboot so that it would recognize my winbox
<_jason> when kdesu asks for my root password, it says its incorrect, but when I su in a terminal it says its right, and lets me in
<_jason> anyone know what's wrong?
<apokryphos> yes
<_jason> yes?
<_jason> please help
<apokryphos> _jason: read what kdesu says to you when it comes up 8)
<kkathman> apokryphos:  :)
<kkathman> apokryphos: how does one get to the new K-office stuff?  Did they not put that on a menu?
<apokryphos> just get it from apt
<kkathman> ahh ok
<apokryphos> not in by default yet (I think they still consider it too primitive)
<kkathman> I thought it was auto installed...thanks
<kkathman> yet they put in Krita eh?
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> OOo doesn't really have an equivalent
<kkathman> true dat
<kkathman> I was just curious...I dont really need it, but was gonna mess around...I'll wait
<Tm_T> kkathman: o7
<sampan> if i get an error about libstdc++.so.5 not being installed, but i have libstdc++.so.6 ... can i symlink the .so.6 to a .so.5 and get skype to work?  
<_martin> I could use some help. Does anyone have tips on how to collect information on random KDE crashes? I have a reoccuring occasional problem, after clean installs of Hoary and Breezy, with KDE. It seems network related, as it only happens when my laptop is on wireless. At some point, a few of my system tray apps (like klaptop) will become unresponsive. Also, konqueror won't load. I think there may be something wrong with kded at that point, but there
<_martin> ven sure what to google on, frankly. What's the right thing to do to collect info for help?
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu needs to get it's act together
<crimsun> (its) And in what way?
* apokryphos should think up of a rhyme for its vs. it's
<crimsun> (it's) it is really simple, because its misuse is staggering.
<apokryphos> I know, but clearly not to those who don't know the difference usage clearly.
<_martin> http://www.angryflower.com/itsits.gif
<apokryphos> or different, even
<crimsun> that's what I tell my students when I see them misuse it
<kkathman> crimsun: kinda hard to missuse its and it's isnt it?
<apokryphos> apostrophes in general are badly misused; and not just among kids -- many adults too
<Pixels-> gah, i got kubuntu installed
<Pixels-> still no mouse 
<Pixels-> had to boot into a livecd
<apokryphos> kkathman: very easy for those who don't know
<kkathman> apokryphos: literacy...gotta get the kids away from those video games :)
<crimsun> kkathman: imo, yes, but I majored in English lit, so I had it beaten into me.
<Pixels-> i just read a post saying that if you disable usb legacy in BIOS, sometimes the ps/2 mouse works
<Pixels-> ever hear of that apokryphos ?
<kkathman> crimsun: Im a microbiology major, but I think I learned that back in...ahhhhh... 3rd grade?
<apokryphos> kkathman: I think it's more down to people not properly teaching/drilling basic syntactical rules
<kkathman> apokryphos: could be as simple as people are just too lazy to type the apostrophe :)
<apokryphos> haven't heard of it, Pixels-, nope.
<crimsun> _martin: do you have the (useless) backtrace from any of these occurrences?
<_martin> Nothing actually crashes
<kkathman> but you see alot of missue of there and their
<_martin> Things freeze and things fail to load
<apokryphos> that too
<Pixels-> Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<Pixels-> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<Pixels-> thats in my xorg.conf file
<Pixels-> does that look correct?
<apokryphos> and punctuation; the semi-colon is the most neglected piece of punctuation ever 8)
<kkathman> apokryphos: true, and I thought they only taught that when I was in school in the middle ages :)
<apokryphos> Pixels-: if you're using a ps/2 mouse, sure.
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Thanks :) Some things ask for root's password while some ask for MY password
<DaSkreech> Thats very confusing
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: like what?
<Pixels-> yeah, its plugged into the regular mouse port
<Pixels-> lol
<crimsun> using kdesu?
<apokryphos> Only occurence I know of is in kpackage
<Pixels-> its a scrolly optical mouse
<kkathman> Pixels-: it it a PS2 connector or a USB?
<haTem> quick kubuntu question: how can I change the keyboard shortcuts in KDE? i can't find it anywhere in the menu or in System Settings
<_martin> write(9, "\1\2\1\0\347\0\0\0\242\0\0\0", 12) = 12
<_martin> write(9, "\0\0\0\17konqueror-9009\0\0\0\0\5kded\0\0\0\0\t"..., 66) = 66
<_martin> write(9, "\0\0\0\10\0h\0t\0t\0p\377\377\377\377\377\377\377\377\0"..., 165) = 165
<_martin> read(9, 0x814f6c8, 8) 
<Pixels-> ps2
<_martin> crimsun: I've tried starting konqueror under strace. I get this: 
<apokryphos> _martin: please do not flood the channel
<_martin> sorry about that
<apokryphos> always read the /topic
<kkathman> Pixels-: seems right then
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: Browse through settings:/ and click on things
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: some will ask for root's password and some will just ask for password
<_martin> I've put the output from strace on a hanging konq start up in the pastebin.
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: examples of ones that ask for root pw?
<DaSkreech> gimmie a second
<DaSkreech> File sharing
<Pixels-> i need psmouse and mousedev loaded in /etc/modules right?
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: anything else?
<haTem> I have two sound cards (onboard nforce2 and sb live), how can I tell apps to use the sb live (emu10k1) and not the onboard audio?
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: and that doesn't actually ask for the root password at all -- but root access. Granted, it would be better to say root priveledges, or admin privs
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: I found a few more but that one drove me over the edge this morning
<DaSkreech> true but it will not accept my password which has root priv
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: sure it will
<apokryphos> it uses kdesu to get to it
<DaSkreech> So I'm left to assume that it's (correct) looking for root
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: :-(
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: it ignores my password
<apokryphos> it never will when it uses kdesu to get the pass
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: that's a bug in the Admin-mode feature
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: anyhow, if there are genuinely ones asking for root password, why haven't you made any bug reports yet? ;-)
<Pixels-> man this sucks
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: Just playing around with it for now
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: I haven't hit anything that I can't do 
<DaSkreech> I don't really want to enable file sharing I just want to see what the options are
<paines> hi
<kkathman> Hello paines
<paines> everytime i want amarok to start an radio stream it crashes/freezes. any idea ?
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: sure, but don't forget to make bug reports :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: how your Kubuntu is working?
<paines> I think a lib is missing. but I am not sure.
<Firetech> konqueror (3.4.3 on breezy) looses all my bookmark icons on every reboot... strange... It's a good thing I don't reboot too often :P
<DaSkreech> Can Amarok play  nsv?
<Ayiden> okay why is 2.6.11 the latest kernel for breezy in the ubuntu pool... doesnt kubuntu 5.10 come with 2.6.12?
<Ayiden> at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Ayiden> its the latest
<Ayiden> I cant din the new 5.10 kernel there...
<Ayiden> find*
<Ayiden> odd
<Ayiden> ?
<Ayiden> or am I just looking in the wrong place?
<itay> hi! I upgraded to breezy, and I want to set the keyboard layout as I set in the older versions of KDE, but in this version the checkbox "include latin layout" in gray (uncheckable). what's the problem?
* DaSkreech laughs Amarok can't play mp3s :)
<apokryphos> or....... it can
<Ayiden> nothing can on 5.10 you have to download the mp3 codexes
<apokryphos> yes
<Ayiden> goto the kubuntu wesite its under the wiki
<itay> I'm hearing mp3 using amarok right now!
<Ayiden> and it comes with a set of instructions as well
<Pixels-> okay gonna try this stuff i found
<Pixels-> see if anything helps
<Pixels-> bbiaf
<Ayiden> anyone know why on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ the latest breezy kernel is 2.6.11 when the 2.6.12 kernel is used in breezy?
<Ayiden> or am I mistaken about somthing
<crimsun> huh?
<crimsun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/base/linux-image-386
<Ayiden> what kernel is used in breezy?
<crimsun> where are you getting 2.6.11?
<itay> does anybody know what's the problem with the keyboard layout in the lastest version of KDE?
<Firetech> Ayiden: 2.6.12 is used in breezy
<Ayiden> thats what I thought
<Ayiden> Package kernel-source-2.6.11
<Ayiden> breezy (devel): Linux kernel source for version 2.6.11 with Debian patches [universe]  
<Ayiden> 2.6.11-7: all
<Ayiden> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/kernel-source-2.6.11
<crimsun> Ayiden: you're looking at the wrong package
<crimsun> we use linux- as the prefix, not kernel-
<Ayiden> I typed in kernel-source and got 2.6.11
<paines> DaSkreech, not sure. but mplayer can
<Ayiden> ah
<Ayiden> dud
<Ayiden> okay
<Ayiden> well that helps
<ernesto> I just got a new monitor and would like to reconfigure x to set it up how would I do that in breezy?
<Ayiden> see I thought I was mistaken about somthing
<crimsun> you are mistaken. :-)
<MenZa`> Wow
<MenZa`> I'm impressed
<MenZa`> I just ran the livecd
<MenZa`> Awesome OS
<MenZa`> Very nice
<MenZa`> Now I just need to format etc. to add a partition :D
<kkathman> MenZa`: glad you like it...its a fine OS distro
<Hobart> I can't get the Konsole Linux font working -- Tried Ubuntu Breezy on i386 and  Kubuntu Breezy on 3 machines (2 i386, 1 PPC) - I have enabled bitmap fonts in fontconfig, and updated the fontconfig cache.  Anyone know any other steps I can take to troubleshoot the font not working?
<Hobart> I recall it worked in debian sarge :\
<kkathman> Hobart, I'm not sure what the issue is from your description
<Hobart> kkathman -> I launch Konsole, choose "New Linux Console", and it plays the glass breaking, says it can't load --full-long-name-of-the-font--- , and directs me to /usr/share/doc/konsole/README.Linux-font
<Hobart> The two steps I took are the troubleshooting steps it recommends in that file
<Hobart> And the package that has the font in question (xfonts-konsole) is installed
<kkathman> hmmm
<kkathman> I havent had any issues with my particular Konsole here
<Hobart> You can launch a Linux console session with it?
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> with Konsole right....not Terminal
<Hobart> Definitely. 
<kkathman> I assume you went to configure Konsole and all seems ok
<Hobart> I *believe* it worked on Ubuntu Hoary, when I upgraded to Ubuntu Breezy is when it broke -- so I figured it might be upgrade related, so I did fresh Kubuntu Breezy install
<MenZa`> There's no way to install on a partition that currently holds xp - right?
<Hobart> Well, I get the error again if I attempt to choose the Linux font from the menus.
<Hobart> MenZa` -> Not directly that I'm aware of.
<MenZa`> Damnit, I didn't get an xp cd with my computer when I bought it
<MenZa`> And I want to play games :\
<Hobart> With XP installs that have the whole HD used by NTFS , I've used SuSE's installer to shrink the NTFS partition, then installed [DISTRO-OF-CHOICE] 
<MenZa`> That works?
<kkathman> Hobart: are you saying you cannot get to the COnfigure Konsole now?
<Hobart> My luck using other distros installers to shrink NTFS has been much less, but I haven't tried in a year or two.
<Hobart> kkathman -> Checking.
<kkathman> Hobart: simply right click inside the Konsole window and go to settings and choose Configure Konsole
<_justin> Is there somebody out there who can please take the time to help me install wine for kubuntu?
<MenZa`> Hobart: I need a format anyway. Calling acer tomorrow.
<MenZa`> 11:48pm now
<Aapzak> thats my timezone
<Aapzak> CET
<Aapzak> _justin: never did that, Can't help you
<DaSkreech> MenZa`: You can get by with a 5G secondary hard drive
<MenZa`> Don't have that :d
<ku_dude> jrjx: Hey dude you there?
<Aapzak> MenZa`: xp is broken and you want to reinstall? and install linux?
<Hobart> kkathman -> Configure Konsole comes up fine.  
<ku_dude> anybody here get dual screen working on Ubuntu?
<ku_dude> I have a ATI Radeon 8500
<kkathman> Hobart: were you able to go to the font selection there and say, change the font?
<MenZa`> XP Isn't broken.
<MenZa`> Works fine
<MenZa`> but I want linux :
<MenZa`> :D
<Aapzak> MenZa`: then what do you need xp cd for?
<kkathman> Hobart: its under the Session tab
<MenZa`> To reinstall XP
<MenZa`> I don't have more than one partition
<Aapzak> allright, and the Suse installer with partition resizer is nothing for you?
<Hobart> kkathman -> I tried changing the Shell session's font to Linux, saved, and exited Konsole.  I get the glass-breaking sound and same error dialog when Konsole fires up.
<MenZa`> Aapzak: My XP is a bit slow, reinstalling would help me a bit
<Hobart> MenZa` -> You can probably speed it up w/o a reinstall, just make a new user profile.
<Aapzak> MenZa`: aha, just cleaning up should help too ;) 
<MenZa`> Link me to SuSE
<MenZa`> :)
<_david> Hello, I appologize in advance, I have never used IRC before, but I have a question about Ubuntu file system.  Is this the right place to ask?
<Hobart> suse.com ?
<Hobart> suse.de ?
<Hobart> :)
<MenZa`> .com methinks :D
<Hobart> _david -> shoot
<kkathman> Hobart: Interesting, here I change that font and restart, and it doesnt seem to make a difference...tho, mine works ok
<Aapzak> I am not a suse user, would not know how to get it
<Hobart> of course SuSE's archive system is really lousy now that Novell took over.  I like the Oregon university mirror
<_david> I just installed Kubuntu and so far it is great!  But i was a little confused during the install and I'm not sure what file system I selected
<ku_dude> anybody here knows if wine works with NTFS?
<Hobart> kkathman -> right.  Mine's been broken on 3 different systems
<_david> How can I find that information?
<kkathman> Hobart: so, sounds like the Konsole program is pulling fonts from elsewhere than the config...odd???
<puckman> Good evening.
<Hobart> _david -> Open up a Konsole or Terminal session, and type "mount"
<Aapzak> ku_dude: wine will read from ntfs 
<puckman> Silly question but is there a flash plugin for konqueror?
<kkathman> Hobart: you might try ascertaining the font its using...could be maybe some system font
<_david> Done
<puckman> Aapzak? gotta be dutch
<puckman> lol
<Aapzak> true puckman
<Hobart> kkathman -> That's what I'm asking for help in doing. :)
<puckman> same here
<Aapzak> I thought so :)
<ku_dude> Aapzak: When I press the DLL button or the Config.. it crashes...
<puckman> DLL? aint that a winblows thing?
<ku_dude> Aapzak: DO you know of a good link which speaks about system requirements and installation guide.
<Aapzak> ku_dude: are we talking wine?
<_david> Hobart: I have the mount info infront of me, what am I looking for?
<ku_dude> Aapzak: Yes.
<Hobart> puckman -> I've installed the mozilla flashplayer package, and just did a Konquereor "scan for plugins" from the Konq config menu, and can view Homestarrunner in Konq fine now
<Aapzak> I'm one of those useless guys, know too little about too much
<Hobart> _david -> did you choose to partition your whole hard disk as one volume?
<ku_dude> Anybody here knows how to setup dual screens with an ATI Radeon 8500?
<Hobart> _david -> For example, mine says "/dev/hda2 on / type reiserfs" , which means that my / volume, on partition #2 of my first IDE hard disk (hda) is resiserfs
<_david> I'm not sure I understand that question, I have three partitions, one for the root, one for the sys and one for swap
<Hobart> _david -> by default, Ubuntu will format your partitions as "ext3"
<_david> Okay, I see that listed a few times
<kkathman> Hobart: Im not sure, but I think you'll just need to go into the system settings, appearance, fonts and play with those and see if it makes a difference
<_david> Is that a the optimal partition?
<bobbyd> hi
<Hobart> _david -> that's like asking if Ford or Chevy is the optimal American car
<DaSkreech> _david: It's pretty good as a default
<Hobart> kkathman -> Tried before asking. :(
<bobbyd> how do I run the X setup again once I have it installed?
<bobbyd> is there some reconfigure command?
<Aapzak> _david: ext3 is just fine
<Hobart> _david -> The main concern for most people is you want a filesystem that doesn't get corrupted badly if there's a power-off, ext3 handles that nicely
<_david> I heard some where that resiserfs is the fastest file system?
<puckman> Hobart: will try that, thanks!
<Aapzak> unvoluntairy power-off I would say :)
<bobbyd> _david: it supposedly is
<Hobart> _david -> It is faster in some applications - honestly the average desktop user won't notice
<bobbyd> _david: it says so on the reiserfs site
<_david> Okay, sounds good - I love Kubuntu! :-)
* DaSkreech still doesn't like the fact that you can't recover deleted data under ext3
<Aapzak> its very nice
<Hobart> I use reiserfs, and SuSE uses it by default, but the difference for day to day desktop use is probably <1sec
<_david> Although one other thing, I'm trying to optomize this desktop so I use as little HDD accessing as possible - I have 2 gigs of RAM installed.
#kubuntu 2005-10-23
<_david> Is there something way I can turn off logging?
<Aapzak> I'm a reiser user, it's faster with smaller files they say, not that I notice that
<bobbyd> _david: the real thing is that some filesystems journal and some don't. Journalling means that it keep track of what it was doing os if it gets interrupted it can recover
<Hobart> _david -> I believe Linux itself will use caching, regardles of filesystem
<Hobart> _david -> "turn off logging"?  Well, you can convert your ext3 down to ext2.  But then you're likely going to loose some files if you accidentally power off.
<_david> Well, this is a seperate question - unrealted to file system
<Aapzak> he means logging in /var/log/
<Aapzak> I geuss
<Hobart> ah
<_david> Sorry :-P
<Aapzak> lets count my /var/log ....
<_david> I want to access the HDD as little as possible
<_dr> chmod -r 400 /var/log.. ;-)
<DaSkreech> _david: shut off syslog
<_david> How do I do that?
<Aapzak> 165Mb in lots of days, no worries
<icewt> anyone else having problems with entering in admistravite in various System Settings -thingies?
<Aapzak> MB
<_david> No, it's not an issue of capacity, I would like to try and extend the life of my drive as mucha s possible
<Aapzak> allright, unplug them and run the livecd :)
<_david> and amazingly enough, I see my HDD lights flashing more during normal use than when I run WinXP
<icewt> err.. i mean entering in "Administrator Mode..." for example in System Settings -> Login Manager ?
<_david> Is there a way to turn of logging ?
<Aapzak> _david: sure there is, maybe just bringing down syslogd will do the trick, or configure it to log almost nothing
<icewt> when i press the "Administrator Mode.." and enter my password, it waits for a while and then.. nothing. i'm still in normal user mode :/
<_david> Sorry - I'm a linux newbie
<_david> How do I configure it?
<apokryphos> icewt: alt+f2 -> kdesu kcontrol
<_dr> -> david: edit the /etc/syslog.conf file
<Aapzak> _david: I never configured syslogd, but I've seen someone do it. The config file is probably in /etc/syslog.conf
<ku_dude> anybody know what library is needed to let amarok play mp3 files?
<_david> Okay, thanks let me take a look
<apokryphos> ku_dude: check the kubuntu.org FAQ
<ku_dude> cool. thanks.
<Aapzak> _david: I'm running Gentoo, and don't have that /etc/syslog.conf. I'm not sure how its done in Kubuntu
<_dr> you could try to shut down the syslog service by typing sudo /etc/init.d/sysklog stop.. but i don't guarantee for ANYTHING.. ;-)
<_david> I found it
<_david> Do I just comment it out?
<Aapzak> what kind of entries do you have?
<Aapzak> something.somthing        /var/log/messages?
<Aapzak> and stuff like that?
<DaSkreech> _dr: He'd need to stop it from starting the next time he reboots
<_david> Yeah
<icewt> apokryphos, ah, that works. thanks. i wonder though why it doesn't work through the "Administrator Mode.."-button. is this a known problem or am i alone with this?
<apokryphos> long-time known bug
<Aapzak> is it something.*
<Aapzak> ?
<_david> YEah
<apokryphos> and of the most annoying kind ;-)
<icewt> apokryphos, ok. "good" ;)
<crimsun> _david: you could just enable laptop mode
<_dr> ok.. then sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S10sysklogd
<Aapzak> crimsun: what are we getting now? :)     Tell us more!
<Aapzak> no need to configure the syslogd ?
<_david> Alright well I need to run off for a date - I will try this later! Thank you so much for all of your help!
<Aapzak> stop!
<DaSkreech> We expect money!! :)
<Aapzak> something.no    will stop logging
<DaSkreech> Or a pizza
<Aapzak> I believe
<crimsun> Aapzak: look at /etc/default/acpi-support
<_david> Okay
<_david> I decided I won't mess around with it for now
<Aapzak> man syslog or man syslogd
<Aapzak> good luck
<_david> I'll get over the flashes
<Aapzak> :)
<Aapzak> crimsun: I don't have kubuntu, was just trying to help david
<Aapzak> but thats interesting stuff anyway
<Aapzak> change logging depending on AC power or not and stuff like that?
<bobbyd> where is kcalc in breezy? is it deprecated?
<_dr> and what does "laptop-mode" do?
<bobbyd> speedcrunch seems worse
<kkathman> ok I know Im goin out of my mind...whats that apt- command that looks for a particular package in the sources? It has just escaped my memory :(
<crimsun> kkathman: apt-cache search foo
<Aapzak> apt-cache search ?
<kkathman> yah thats its...thankx...
<Aapzak> de nada
<kkathman> dang Im gettin old
<Aapzak> :)
<crimsun> _dr: see the scripts
<apokryphos> bobbyd: no, it's just part of kdeutils pack
<DaSkreech> apt-get install ut2007
<apokryphos> bobbyd: which isn't installed by default afaik
<kkathman> I tell ya, the mind is going but at least other things are still alive :)
<Aapzak> I love cache search BTW, it's so fast and searches so well
<Aapzak> :)
<Aapzak> ol' dirty b
<Aapzak> :)
<Aapzak> DaSkreech: I wish for a apt-get install counterstrike-source
<Aapzak> I think you will be served sooner
<DaSkreech> I wish I could apt-get install happypenguin_links
<Aapzak> dunno that
<kkathman> lol
<Aapzak> look at the time
<kkathman> anyone tried out the new Koffice suite?
<Aapzak> I enjoy hanging around with you Kubuntu people, but I gtg
<DaSkreech> Aapzak: Bye
<kkathman> come back soon Aapzak :)
<Aapzak> cu around room!    I will kkathman 
<kaworu> ng around with you Kubuntu people, but I gtg
<kaworu> <DaSkreech> Aapzak: Bye
<kaworu> <kkathman> come back soon Aapza
<icewt> whoa, i must say kde feels like heaven after using gnome for many years :)
<kaworu> ops
<kkathman> lol kaworu :)
<kkathman> and icewt
<DaSkreech> icewt: they are getting some of "that vision stuff" so watch out :-)
<icewt> DaSkreech, :)
* DaSkreech complains that KDE3.5 is coming in Nov
* DaSkreech thorws a party for the expectation of KDE4 in may
<kkathman> so on the breezy-release page I read about this Katapult feature with Alt-Space...anyone got that to work?
<icewt> hm.. i guess KDE4 won't make it in the next version of kubuntu then(?)
<Phobos> kkathman: it's pretty cool, but I can't get it to recognize any packages installed after the initial installation.
<DaSkreech> I'm still waiting for the sexed up packages mindmap
<DaSkreech> Knowing KDE I hope KDE 3.5 makes it into the next Kubuntu
<Phobos> DaSkreech: I should be KDE 3.5 is set to come out Nov 23
<Phobos> it... I mean
<DaSkreech> I know but KDE has a very loose respect for deadlines
<DaSkreech> If something really really Kool Komes along the deadline gets ciced bacc :-)
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> that should be bakc
<Phobos> is anybody else getting GPG errors when updating?
<DaSkreech> and cikced now that I thinc about it
<DaSkreech> I was last week then my net died
<kkathman> Phobos: you mean Koffice?
<DaSkreech> Phobos: I was getting it on all security updates
<Phobos> kkathman: no, katapult.
<kkathman> Phobos: Ohh you mean the Alt-Spacebar thingy...yah it doesnt seem to do much here either
<kkathman> I thought it was supposed to popup a dialog...it doesnt
<Phobos> It is supposed to, do you have it running?
<kkathman> Phobos: do you have to "start it" ??
<Phobos> kkathman: the first time you do, then your KDE session should handle it after that.
<kkathman> hmm where do you start it from?
<Phobos> alt-f2, then type katapult
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> hmm ok that works fine now...thanks
<Phobos> kkathman: np
<DaSkreech> Phobos: Whats katapult?
<Phobos> DaSkreech: a file launcher. It's like QuickSilver for OS X
<apokryphos> !katapult
<ubotu> well, katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<kkathman> kind of a bit goofy isnt it :) LOL
<DaSkreech> Thats the instasearch thingy
<icewt> should i use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy for Geforce4 ?
<crimsun> the former
<kkathman> lol seems kind of a graphical alt-f2 :)
<DaSkreech> whats the diff between that and alt+f2?
<Phobos> I'm using nvidia-glx with my Geforce4.
<icewt> crimsun: thanks
<Phobos> it has auto complete
<kkathman> DaSkreech: katapult will take what you start with
<DaSkreech> Alt+F2 does that
<Phobos> yeah, only if you've alt+f2'd it before
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> Guess I'm a creature of habit
<_justin> IS there anyone who could send me the install file of wine for kubuntu, the link seems to be down
<Phobos> _justin: what do you mean down?
<_justin> I cant find it anywhere else, the Ubuntu download for wine doesnt come up
<_justin> i am new to linux to..
<_justin> I don't understand theinstall process of kubuntu
<Lupin__III> hi
<crimsun> _justin: open Adept and search for WINE, and install it
<_justin> the package manager?
<Phobos> _justin: yeah
<Lupin__III> _justin:  you can simply type in console:
<Lupin__III> sudo apt-get install wine
<_nicolas> Hi. I have a problem with ipodslave. When I type ipod:/ it says it has a problem to load kio_ipodslave
<kkathman> Im not particularly wild about wine
<kkathman> unless its to play games I suppose
<_justin> thats what its for
<kkathman> hopefully it will work for you
<kkathman> it doesnt always
<icewt> hm.. i can only get 60Hz refresh rate (in 1600x1200) with the binary nvidia drivers while should get (and got with hoary) 75Hz :/
<DaSkreech> can amarok handle iPods?
<_justin> i only have kynaptic
<_justin> and theres no search feature
<Phobos> DaSkreech: It can, under the media devices tab
<_nicolas> DaSkreech: In theory with ipodslave but I just asked about it as I have problems
<Lupin__III> _justin: sudo apt-get install wine
<Lupin__III> in a terminal
<kkathman> icewt: I have 75Hz on my 1280x1024
<kkathman> and I use nVidia
<_justin> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kkathman> _justin: be sure to run with sudo
<Lupin__III> _justin: close aptitude first
<icewt> kkathman, yeah, if i only knew what's wrong with this..
<_justin> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<Lupin__III> _justin: try:
<Lupin__III> sudo apt-cache search wine
<crimsun> you need to enable universe
<crimsun> !tell _justin about repos
<Lupin__III> and check your source.list
<Lupin__III> you need to enable universe repository
<_justin> Is enabling universe in the description you sent me crimsun?
<Pixels-> apokryphos: you still here
<kkathman> hmm this is odd
<kkathman> koffice wont run :(
<apokryphos> Pixels-: nope
<apokryphos> kkathman: how come?
<kkathman> guess its not quite ready
<apokryphos> what's the error?
<Pixels-> hey i checked the output in /var/log/messages
<kkathman> apokryphos: dunno...it seemed to complete the install (lots of those 
<kkathman> previously deselected" messages
<kkathman> but when I do a whereis koffice...comes back with nada
<Pixels-> and at loadup mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice and nput: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1
<kkathman> ah never mind
<kkathman> it put it on the menu I see
<Pixels-> nput = input
<Lupin__III> _justin: do you know vi?
<Pixels-> is that supposed to be like that?
<Pixels-> its like 2 different mouse protcols
<kkathman> is Kexi separate from Koffice?
<_justin> no
<_justin> theese instructions for enabling resposiotries are for kubuntu, and i don't have the things it tells me to open example: setting in my package manager
<_justin> ubuntu*
<_justin> i have kubuntu
<apokryphos> kkathman: in kde, nope; in kubuntu -- yes
<Lupin__III> _justin: it's the same.
<Lupin__III> _justin: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<kkathman> apokryphos: I did an apt-get install koffice and I dont see Kexi, so I assume I need to do it separately :)
<Lupin__III> _justin: open /etc/apt/source.list, with your favourite editor (don't forget sudo)
<_nicolas> kkathman: Right
<kkathman> and yes, I didnt install kubuntu :) 
<kkathman> thanks 
<apokryphos> kkathman: what's even more weird is: alt+f2 -> khelpcenter -> kubuntu documents -> kubuntu release notes
<apokryphos> see the note about kexi :D
<Lupin__III> _justin:  the simplest thing is:
<Lupin__III> open a terminal
<_justin> k
<Lupin__III> and type: sudo vi /etc/apt/source.list
<_justin> k then what
<_justin> that enabled respetories?
<Lupin__III> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Lupin__III> it would looks like this
<kkathman> apokryphos: not sure if that was toungue-in-cheek, but thanks anyway...thats very nice to know...maybe something for the topic?
<_justin> when i toped in that last command, it now says shell, and it says sudo vi /etc/apt/source.list at the bottom and it is a blank screen looks like it created a new file.
<Lupin__III> that's odd
<Lupin__III> ok
<Lupin__III> create it
<_justin> did
<apokryphos> kkathman: it was; found it funny
<_justin> i think that command created it
<kkathman> apokryphos: no prob, I stand embarassed...but you always find a way to help :)
<Lupin__III> _justin: yes of course it did, paste in the code i've suggested in the link
<Lupin__III> _justin: wait
<Lupin__III> i mistiped the code
<Lupin__III> is /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lupin__III> not
<Lupin__III> /etc/apt/source.list
<Lupin__III> that explains why vi created a new file!
<Lupin__III> sorry
<_justin> sudo /etc/apt/source.list
<_justin> np ty for help
<_justin> so put that in terminal?
<Lupin__III> sudo vi sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lupin__III> in a terminal
<_justin> k
<_justin> now paste the code?
<_justin> it's still a blank file
<_justin> so wouldn't i need the full code?
<Lupin__III> yes, paste the code
<_justin> starting in the link you gave me i copy what, step 2 or three of the link. under respositorys
<Lupin__III> from: "Replace with the following lines"
<_justin> k im going to copy the code under "replace with" into my empty source.list file?
<Lupin__III> sources.list
<Lupin__III> not
<_justin> ya
<Lupin__III> source.list
<_justin> thats what i meant
<Lupin__III> right
<_justin> k it copied, it beeped and now says insert
* apokryphos thinks vi isn't the best editor for a new user =)
<Lupin__III> ok, now save and exit
<_justin> wow never thought i'd ask this question: how do i save?
<poimen> Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder <----------- someone here kwons if this works under ubuntu 
<_justin> lol..i feel like such a newbie on linux
<apokryphos> _justin: bad idea to begin with vi IMO
<poimen> I have been searching on google and I dont kwon if it works with ivtv or the c88 driver or if this not really work
<apokryphos> _justin: you can always just alt+f2 -> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list   ..graphical editor for you
<krawek> vim is the best
<apokryphos> not for a new user; that'll just scare them away most probably
<_justin> yep you guys lost me
<_justin> Ok i'm in the terminal where i just pasted that code, does that mean universe is enabled if i save it?
<_justin> settings -> save as default? should i do that
<apokryphos> _justin: what are you trying to do again? Add extra repos?
<daveg67> justin are you using 5.04 or 5.10
<apokryphos> hoary
<Lupin__III> that's why i asked if you're familiar with vi...
<Lupin__III> so, let's do it step by step
<Lupin__III> type esc and u
<Lupin__III> u several times, 'till you have an empty file
<Lupin__III> done?
<_justin> at same time?
<_justin> oh
<_justin> for the source.list
<_justin> uhm about that
<_justin> it looks like it's not opening source.list
<_justin> it says "Shell" at the top
<daveg67> it is sources.list not source.list
<_justin> ya thats what i typed
<_justin> sudo vi sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<_justin> into terminal
<Tallia1-KubuntU> HEY? do you suggest me to remove the previous .deb version of amarok before reinstalling from source or not?
<Lupin__III> ok
<Lupin__III> you have an empty file, right?
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: often a good idea to just install in /usr/local
<_justin> now it says "sudo" [New File"]  at the bottom
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: 
<Tallia1-KubuntU> ?
<Lupin__III> no
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: what do you mean?
<_justin> Justin@ubuntu: /home/justin - Shell - Konsole on the window title bar
<Lupin__III> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: so ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<Lupin__III> ok let's make this way
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: that way you can run newer versions of amarok without conflicting with your kubuntu packs
<Tallia1-KubuntU> ahh.. and so i can change the target directory? (ALL files in the same place?)
<Lupin__III> type esc, then :q!
<toby> hello - i changed from a none-utf8 linux to ubuntu now if i open a text file i experience problems because they are iso-xxx - should i change the default encoding?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: it is like winzoz installation? "all" files in the same folder?
<Lupin__III> and come back to the promt
<poimen> how do I put a module to load in startup?
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: eh? It's the exact opposite
<_justin> wait i think i got it
<_justin> can i pm u and paste the stuff it says
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: can you explain to my how it functions?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: and what changes from ./configure that i always use and --prefix =***
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: default install path is /usr ; installing to /usr/local/ means you can have another version of amarok there (which you could make a shortcut to)
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: you should always specify the --prefix on a configure anyway
<apokryphos> (you can end up installing to a totally different location in some cases)
<Tallia1-KubuntU> for example i have a drive where i use to keep lots of big sized programs
<_justin> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release amd64 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<Tallia1-KubuntU> is there a way that all the files must be put there?
<_justin> "/etc/apt/sources.list" 27L, 1375C        1,1           Top
<Tallia1-KubuntU> so i can put all the builded programs in a place and all the packaged in the system default directory?
<Lupin__III> _justin: type esc, then :q!
<Lupin__III> this quit vi
<Lupin__III> without save
<krawek> quit without save
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: so you wanna install all things to a different HD?
<Lupin__III> _justin: done?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> yep
<_justin> k
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: it's what i want to do
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: not easily done, but you can just create symlinks if you like
<Lupin__III> now you're at the prompt, right?
<_justin> i quit without saving
<DaSkreech> Lupin__III: Make him use nano
<_justin> yes
<Lupin__III> is what i wanted to do
<apokryphos> or kate/kwrite -- even better
<Lupin__III> now
<Lupin__III> type
<krawek> vim is the best
<Pixels-> i finally got a mouse to work
<Pixels-> had to find my old half working usb mouse
<Pixels-> lol
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: ? what do you mean ? i know that i can install programs and then put a symlink to the bin in the /usr/bin folder but how
<Lupin__III> _justin:  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<_justin> k
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: i can tell to the builder to intall files in a proper position?
<apokryphos> _justin: I really think you should use kate or kwrite, which are graphical editors
<_justin> done
<Lupin__III> it's an empty file?
<apokryphos> _justin: you don't *need* to use CLI for this at all
<_justin> no
<_justin> its got stuff 
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: like ./configure destination="/media/appz/amarok" make make install
<krawek> Tallia1-KubuntU: kde programs in kde-config --prefix
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: is it possible?
<Lupin__III> something like deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<Lupin__III> ?
<Pixels-> uhh.. i forgot how to set myself up in sudoers
<Pixels-> lol
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: well, not really -- because it will have failed depends (it will be looking for kde in the destination=
<Tallia1-KubuntU> krawek: ? what do you mean
<krawek> Tallia1-KubuntU: is a command, kde-config --prefix
<Tallia1-KubuntU> krawek: and what does it do?
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: but what you can do is find a really big folder on HD-X, copy it to HD-Y, then remove it on HD-X and just create a symbolic link to its location on HD-Y
<_justin> That link is a index page
<Lupin__III> oh
<Pupeno> Is there a reliable way to configure my network ? including my wifi ?
<Lupin__III> i mean something like "deb http://......"
<Tallia1-KubuntU> mhh
<Tallia1-KubuntU> i understand..
<Lupin__III> not to check the link
<Tallia1-KubuntU> like to move all the /usr folder to another partition..
<_justin> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release amd64 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<Tallia1-KubuntU> and to move the home folder?
<Lupin__III> that's all?
<krawek> when you build kde programs from source, you need configure the prefix to `kde-config --prefix`: ./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`
<_justin> no
<Tallia1-KubuntU> how this could be done?
<apokryphos> Pixels-: sudo adduser jimbob admin
<_justin> but i dont want to paste in this channel
<DaSkreech> Pixels-: You need to edit /etc/sudoers
<_justin> can i pm it to you?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> krawek: and what does it cause?
<Pixels-> okay ty
<apokryphos> krawek: yes, or you can of course choose `kde-config --prefix`/local
<Lupin__III> yes, better
<Tallia1-KubuntU> krawek: is the place where kde use to install its applications?
<apokryphos> yes
<Pupeno> maybe a text-mode tool that is more reliable that the graphical ones ?
<krawek> bye
<DaSkreech> Who's on dapper?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> but this works only with kde programs right?
<_justin> get it?
<_justin> can any one read what i write, it looks like i got banned for that pm lupin
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: considering the repo isn't even out yet...
<apokryphos> _justin: you need to register your nick to PM on freenode
<Pixels-> ty DaSkreech
<Pixels-> its been awhile since i had to setup sudo lol
<DaSkreech> Pixels-: Might want to make yourself nopasswd
<apokryphos> or not....
<Pixels-> ack, how do i do that?
<DaSkreech> Pixels-: Man is your friend
<Tallia1-KubuntU> krawek: so if i want to install amarok in a different position i have to write? ./configure -prefix="/media/appz"
<apokryphos> Pixels-: see the /topic FAQ
<Pixels-> i did, but my graphics are a bit blurry
<Pixels-> and so nano is hard to read
<DaSkreech> Pixels-: On second thought let it ride for a while :)
<_justin> ok i see the ## stuff that i can replace so i will replace it
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: but you cannot do that, as I said -- it will look for kde in /media/appz, and it will find it's not there so the configure will fail
<_justin> then do i save as default?
<Pixels-> i need to fix some stuff :)
<Lupin__III> _justin: check this link. the sources.list must look like this
<Lupin__III> http://ubuntuguide.org/sample/sources.list_extrarepositories
<DaSkreech> Pixels-: Till you remember what will cause clouds of smoke and what wont
<_justin> yes it does
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: ah..
<Pixels-> just used to play debian
<Tallia1-KubuntU> so the only thing is to move the huge /usr/bin and symlink it
<Pixels-> but i played on the wildside, unstable all the way :)
<Tallia1-KubuntU> "/usr"
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: Man I want dapper :-( It's supposed to be the Vista vs 
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: you can, yes
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: are you kiddin'? Breezy just came out
<Lupin__III> the line with "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe" is commented?
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: and the other thing is..... to change the home directory?
<Lupin__III> if yes uncomment
<Lupin__III> it
<_justin> yes it has the # in front
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: I normally always have a seperate partition for my /home
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: And so the decay starts
<Lupin__III> del #
* DaSkreech misses having 200 updates waiting in the morning
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: and wasting dear ubuntu's bandwidth, I'm sure
<DaSkreech> plus a whole lotta stuff I was waiting for in breezy never came about
<DaSkreech> About that
<DaSkreech>  can synaptic be jiggered to use a torrent lilke protocol?
<_justin> it wont let me edit it
<DaSkreech> In general that would suck
<DaSkreech> but for testing versions I think ti would be useful
<apokryphos> DaSkreech: entirely reprogrammed; entirely different app
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: by now it is in the same place
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: but i have a partition free to move it
<Lupin__III> _justin: delete all # before the lines that begin with deb http://....foo
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: how i can do it?
<DaSkreech> apokryphos: Agreed. ut for testing versions only
<Lupin__III> _justin: have you opened the file with the command:
<_justin> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: ok, so what are we trying to do  -- symlink your /home to somewhere else?
<Lupin__III> it's right
<_justin> it says read 27 lines im wondering if my file is cut off
<_justin> i see all the numbers
<_justin> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<_justin> ## team.
<_justin> those are my last lines
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: I recommend remounting the entire partition as /home itself, actually
<_justin> then it says ^G get help
<_justin> ^O WriteOut
<_justin> ect..
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: don't get it
<apokryphos> _justin, Lupin__III: just changing sources.list can't be this hard
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: no i want to move it
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: not symlink
<Tallia1-KubuntU> apokryphos: like you have
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: symlink is moving its location
<_justin> sry this is my first day on linux
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: ok, then we'll be remounting the HD-Y as /home
<_justin> i just want a windows emulator to play games on a 64 bit os :(
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: might as well /msg me to give the others a bit of quiet =)
<_justin> wait
<_justin> I DID It
<_justin> haha
<_justin> how do i save
<apokryphos> _justin: no, don't apologise -- there aren't proper docs for kubuntu's repo replacing =)
<_justin> save as default or save session
<apokryphos> i.e. not your fault at all
<Lupin__III> ^O
<_justin> that makes me feel a little smarter
<_justin> :P
<Tallia1-KubuntU> i can't send you since i'm not registered
<apokryphos> Tallia1-KubuntU: /msg nickserv register PASSWORD
<Lupin__III> now ^x
<_justin> wait
<_justin> how do i do that
<jrjx> Justin: You want WINE, then?  Windows Emulator?
<_justin> ?
<_justin> i want to play counter-strike on kubuntu...
<_justin> lol
<_justin> so ^O (writeout) is save?
<Lupin__III> yep
<Pupeno> katapult is nice.
<_justin> so i hold shift, push number 6, and then hit O?
<jrjx> Justin: I don't know anything about Counter Strike per se, but "wine" is, like, the canonical MS Windows emulator software package for Unix/Linux.
<_justin> yeah thats what i want
<_justin> so i can emulate windows, so i can install windows software
<Lupin__III> _justin: control + o
<frank23> _justin: are you talking about counter-strike source?
<jrjx> No, the ^ should mean the Control key (CTRL)
<_justin> yes
<_justin> k
<jrjx> Justin: Well, check out, IIRC, www.winehq.org
<_justin> wrote 27 lines
<Pixels-> wow, adept is kinda cool
<jrjx> There's also some commercial variants of WINE which may give you more success with Counter Strike.
<frank23> _justin: I'm not sure if wine can run steam, but cedega is supposed to be able to do it
<_justin> is cedega easier to install?
<Pixels-> you can get cvscedega
<Pixels-> its easy to install
<Pixels-> just doesnt work all the best
<Pixels-> best bet is to buy cedega
<Lupin__III> _justin: now type: apt-get update
<_justin> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<_justin> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Lupin__III> sudo apt-get update
<frank23> _justin: close adept
<_justin> it's not open
<apokryphos> needs sudo powers
<_justin> oh yea
<Lupin__III> done?
<_justin> sudo nano apt-get update
<_justin> type that?
<Lupin__III> no
<_justin> just apt
<Lupin__III> sudo apt-get update
<_justin> scrolling percenteges and stuff
<Lupin__III> ok
<_justin> its dling some updates
<jrjx> You wouldn't do sudo nano apt-get, would you?  Nano is, like, a teensy text editor, I thought.
<_justin> done
<Lupin__III> now
<Lupin__III> type
<apokryphos> jrjx: yes
<Lupin__III> sudo apt-get install wine
<_justin> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another pack
<_justin> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jrjx> Apo: Right, so sudo {editor} {packagemanager} makes no sense then.  Kerrect?
<apokryphos> !wine
<apokryphos> jrjx: yes
<apokryphos> !+wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run [some]  windows programs. To install a recent version, go through the tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996 ; for more info and apps that work with it, see http://www.winehq.org, or for support go to #winehq
<jrjx> Thought so.
<Lupin__III> apokryphos: i surrender
<_justin> k i went to that link from obotu
<_justin> and put in the first code its doing stuff
<_justin> next im going to put in open gl code because i do want open gl support
<apokryphos> I hardly think wine is a proper solution to gaming on linux, but some people use it
<_justin> well with the wine emalator maybe i can more knowledbly install cedgal or something
<Lupin__III> good night all
<Lupin__III> i go to bed
<DaSkreech> Hold up
<DaSkreech> You can get cedega free?
<Kaiser_Sleeps> DaSkreech: if you compile from source
<jrj> Okay, gotta fix that key mapping...
<DaSkreech> Kaiser_Away: Whats the issues with that?
<Kaiser_Away> DaSkreech: your compiling stuff, and iirc its not easy to compile cedega
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> but it's roughly just as effective as paid for cedega?
<Kaiser_Away> DaSkreech: in theory its the exact same thing. *in theory*
<DaSkreech> Cool
<DaSkreech> Too bad I'm really into open source games now
<DaSkreech> Only thing I would look back for is War3
<DaSkreech> And UT works on linux
<DaSkreech> Yay! Forward thinking developers :)
<Kaiser_Away> :)
<Kaiser_Away> yay for id software as well
<DaSkreech> Didn't I just say that?
<DaSkreech> It's so sad that it's relativley easy to get games to work on Linux
<Kaiser_Away> im being a bit more general about it ;)
<_jeremy> Hello.  Im new to Linux and i was wondering if somebody can tell me how i install programs in kubuntu such as firefox and skype?
<Kaiser_Away> _jeremy: you will want 2 different methods for those 2
<_jeremy> ok
<Kaiser_Away> firefox can be installed using apt- or adept. skype will require you to download it, then install it by hand
<_jeremy> ok, ive downloaded skype and firefox to my desktop
<wezlo> has anyone in here gotten dri to work with a unichrome chipset?
<Kaiser_Away> did you get the deb of skype
<_jeremy> yes
<Kaiser_Away> and you dont need to download the firefox file. adept and apt- do it for you
<Kaiser_Away> _jeremy: so go Konsole -> type "sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/skype*deb"
<_jeremy> i just installed the cd version of kubuntu, so i dont have anything really installed on it yet.  If what i say doesnt sound right, forgive me, ive been a windows user for many many years
<_jeremy> ah, ok, i will delete the firefox file then
<Kaiser_Away> _jeremy: thats ok. you were proactive, and thats good ;)
<_jeremy> :D
<_jeremy> im not completely new to linux, but the only distro ive had much experience with before is slackware
<Kaiser_Away> have you tried installing skype? it should give a password promp - enter your password
<_jeremy> ive been setting up slackware systems at a local school, but that never included installing anything other than the distro itself, mainly just trying to get accounts and preferences set up
<Kaiser_Away> mm. never got into slack. it didnt 'just work' in any shape and form, so i put  it off for later ;)
<_jeremy> there was a problem with the one that i origionally got, so im downloading it again, 80% done
<Kaiser_Away> skype? what sort of problem?
<Riddell> _jeremy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype
<_jeremy> something like untility ar is not in your PATH or something to that affect
<jrj> I've been using aptitude myself.  When I upgrade to 5.10, I might try adept if I remember to.
<Kaiser_Away> _jeremy: sure you got the deb? or did you get a rar ?
<wezlo> jrj, I haven't really been impressed with adept - the ui is VERY busy
<jrj> "ar" is a separate Unix program, a utility-type program.
<jrj> I tried kynaptic at first, but I decided I didn't like it.
<_jeremy> i got the deb
<_jeremy> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<_jeremy> ok, its not working, its telling me this when i try to dpkg it:  
<wezlo> jrj, I just end up using the cli or synaptic
<_jeremy> ^^^
<wezlo> _jeremy, do you have a package manager open?
<jrj> I haven't tried synaptic, in part because I assume I have to have a semi-full Gnome installation and I don't.
<_jeremy> yes
<wezlo> close it
<wezlo> and then run dpkg
<_jeremy> ok, now i have a bunch of stuff that appears to be a problem, is there a place to paste it so i dont flood the room?
<_jeremy> ive learned my lesson from accidentally flooding irc rooms and getting banned
<wezlo> _jeremy, are you getting package errors?
<jrj> Yes, you can page to ---
<jrj> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/
<DaSkreech> wezlo: Adept is harsh but not nearly as terrible as kynaptic
<_jeremy> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/396979
<_jeremy> thats what its giving me
<jrj> Okay...  When I update my local dpkg available packages database with aptitude, and I get a warning about a Invalid Signature for a Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key, is this something I need to worry about or just do another update?
<wezlo> ok
<wezlo> _jeremy you have to install 2 packages
<jrj> Yeah, you have to install those two packages that aren't installed before you can install skype.
<jrj> However, those two packages might depend on still other packages that are not installed.
<wezlo> _jeremy apt-get them
<jrj> The solution: Use a package manager to install the two listed packages, to get all dependencies.
<wezlo> _jeremy, try apt-get install libstdc++5
<Riddell> 01:18 < Riddell> _jeremy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype
<_jeremy> im reading that now riddell
<wezlo> no one's got via and dri set up?
<_jeremy> hmm, that didnt work, more problems with trying that wezlo, will post problems
<_justin> i have downloaded all of the wine files and im trying to compile them with ./tools/wineinstall  i get this error configure: error: C compiler  cannot create executables 
<_jeremy> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/396987
<DaSkreech> Anyway I'm Off
<DaSkreech> Bye all
<wezlo> _jermey
<wezlo> same command
<_jeremy> hmm, the file editor im used to isnt on here...  the only text editor on linux ive ever used is joe
<wezlo> add "sudo" at the front
<wezlo> my bad
<jrj> Jeremy: That second paste is complaining about not being able to open a lock file.  Is that your error, or is it spurious?
<_jeremy> ah, ok, thanks
<`Nomad> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some dvd's require libdvdcss2, which can be found in !hoary-extras
<wezlo> ubotu, is extras up now?
<ubotu> wezlo: I don't know, could you explain it?
<wezlo> ubotu, explain what? dri and via?
<`Nomad> I'm using 5.10, is there anything special to be done in order to play DVDs?  I already installed libdvdcss2
<_jeremy> that seemed to have worked
<wezlo> ok
<`Nomad> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> `Nomad: Do they come in packets of five?
<wezlo> you'r other package was libqt3-mt
<wezlo> _jeremy, sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<_jeremy> sweet, skype works
<_justin> compiler  cannot create executables (what does this mean and is there a fix for it)??
<jrj> Justin: That's an interesting error.  Can you pastebin it?
<_justin> can you explain how?
<_justin> im a beginner (linux) sorry
<chavo> _justin, try installing g++
<jrj> If you're doing something like using make, you should be able to capture console messages with something like "make >> my.logfile"
<_jeremy> im scrolling through Adept, are there any files that i need or that you recommend i get?
<_justin> jrj can i just email you the error?
<_jeremy> im off to go get a pizza, i will be back in a while
<_jeremy> thanks for the help
<wezlo> _jeremy, enjoy the pizza
<jrj> I'd rather not deal with e-mail iffn I can avoid it.  Easier to lookit it on a web page.
<_justin> see config.log for more details?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> why doesnt atk qt engine work for apps started as root ?
<da_bon_bon> like synaptic ?
<chavo> da_bon_bon, you have to configure it as root
<da_bon_bon> chavo: how ?
<da_bon_bon> kdesu kcontrol ?
<_justin> WHile trying to install wine i get this error ---> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<chavo> run the configuration as root or copy .gtkrc-2.0 from your ~ to /root
<da_bon_bon> thanks, chakie 
<da_bon_bon> chavo: :)
<da_bon_bon> better synaptic
<chavo> no problem
<jrj> Justin: Ah, that might be complaining that you do not have a C compiler installed.
<jrj> Open a console terminal window and try doing "man gcc" -- see if you get a man page.
<_justin> k
<jrj> (Tho, if you had no C compiler, I'd think you'd get a error message that said that, so...)
<chavo> _justin, did you install build-essential?
<_justin> no
<_justin> No manual entry for gcc
<chavo> well try that, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jrj> Another reason might be if you're trying to run your makefile in a directory that you do not have read/write permission in, perhaps one not owned by you.
<_justin> done
<jrj> Justin must have a fast broadband network connection, and/or software on CD.  :-)
<_justin> i only have one account installed its my own computer
<_justin> 3 mbps/downlad
<_justin> :)
<jrj> Justin: Remember, you were doing some things using sudo, which uses root.
<_justin> now what do i do 
<_justin> yea
<chavo> it should work now
<jrj> Try the compile again.
<chavo> you just installed the compiler and a few other tools
<_justin> same error
<jrj> Tho...  Justin, with WINE, are you installing a pre-packaged version, a .deb file, or a version from source, like .tar.gz or .tgz ???
<_justin> god im not even sure
<chavo> try installing g++ 
<_justin> i followed a tutorial
<_justin> Setting up gcc (3.3.5-1) ...
<_justin> Setting up g++ (3.3.5-1) ...
<jrj> Where's the tutorial?
<_justin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29996
<jrj> Looking at it now.
<_justin> i had perfect luck right until the ./tools/wineinstall command
<_justin> after pasting that command i get the error
<_justin> you guys are extremely helpful in here, suprised to even get a response, yet actual help :)
<_justin> im learning alot to :-p
<n0odl3> does anyone here know how to update with kubuntu?
<jrj> Okay, lemme read this guide...
<Hobbsee> n0odl3: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<n0odl3> thats all
<Hobbsee> n0odl3: yep
<n0odl3> does update manager or the kubuntu update manager work at all?
<jrj> Justin: Okay, did you do the "cvs checkout" command?
<_justin> 1 sec
<Hobbsee> n0odl3: in breezy?  yep, the adept update manager
<_justin> i think so
<_justin> should i re do it in case?
<n0odl3> i keep getting this when i update using sudo apt-get update
<n0odl3> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<n0odl3> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<n0odl3> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Hobbsee> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<_justin> jrj should i re run the checkout code in terminal to make sure?
<Hobbsee> is the solution on #ubuntu, so you probably want to try that...or use another mirror
<jrj> Justin: I just was making sure.
<_justin> then try to compile
<Hobbsee> n0odl3: you should probably have used the pastebin too
<n0odl3> pastebin?
<n0odl3> how do you use that?
<Hobbsee> !tell n0odl3 about pastebin
<jrj> Justin: What this tutorial is showing you how to do is use the VERY LATEST SOURCE CODE for WINE, and compile it from scratch.
<Hobbsee> n0odl3: or see topic
<_justin> k
<_justin> so how can i get wine running
<_justin> it got me all the 40 MB worth of files onto my hdd
<wezlo> cya later gang, I'll be back again
<jrj> Justin: Now, this *can* be necessary for WINE, because it changes rapidly in response to bug fixes and improvements.
<_justin> ok
<jrj> Justin: You *might* want to try a pre-built package for WINE, if any such exist.  Lemme check.
<n0odl3> is it possible to uninstall kubuntu without affecting gnome?
<_justin> so what do you recommend i do about getting wine working :)
<n0odl3> is it possible?
<n0odl3> or do i have to install all over again?
<_jeremy> so much for that idea, the pizza place is closed.  oh well
<_justin> lol
<Hobbsee> n0odl3: yes, it's possible
<_justin> sorry
<Hobbsee> n0odl3: remove kdelibs
<Hobbsee> that will take the rest
<jrj> Justin: Okay...  There's a pre-compiled version that's ... about 7 mos old.
<n0odl3> thats the command?
<jrj> Justin: Depending on what you want this may or may not work for you.
<_jeremy> So after a new install, what are needed or recommended packages that i should get from Adept?
<_justin> ok can you link me?
<Hobbsee> n0odl3: sudo apt-get remove kdelibs - but you'll have to log into gnome before you do that
<n0odl3> ok
<n0odl3> i see
<n0odl3> thank you
<jrj> Justin: Are you used to using any package manager, like "aptitude" or "adept" or whatever?
<_justin> no all terminal
<jrj> Okay, you can use aptitude in a terminal.
<_justin> o wait
<jrj> Open up a fresh terminal.  In it, do "sudo -s" to change to root.  Then do "aptitude".
<_justin> kynaptic is on here
<_justin> k it's up jrj
<jrj> I actually like aptitude better -- use that.
<_justin> k
<_justin> i got like 5 options new packages, installed packages etc..
<_justin> 6*
<jrj> Okay.  Now, in aptitude, do you see in the upper pseudo-window a bunch of lines that say Installed Packages, Not Installed Packages, etc?
<jrj> Right.
<n0odl3> what was the command again?
<jrj> Now.
<_justin> yes
<Hobbsee> n0odl3: for getting rid of kde?
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get remove kdelibs
<jrj> Type just "l", you'll get a popup window that talks about a package tree limit.
<_justin> yep
<n0odl3> yes
<n0odl3> ok
<jrj> In the popup window, type "wine" and press Enter.
<Hobbsee> n0odl3: that should get rid of it all, along wiht any kde apps you are using
<_justin> done
<jrj> That should give you two lines.  Make sure the {Not Installed" line is bolded, and press Enter.
<_justin> it only has one "new packages"
<jrj> You'll get a bunch of internal sub-lines.  Use the arrow keys to select "otherosfs" and press Enter again.
<jrj> Okay, "New Packages" then.
<jrj> You see otherosfs?
<_justin> under new packages there is -----doc - documentation and specialized programs blah blah
<_justin> under that is wine
<jrj> Right.  Select "otherosfs" and press return, then "universe" and press return.
<_justin> pink border..
<_justin> description
<_justin> priority
<_justin> etc..
<jrj> Type "q" to go back one window.  You should also be able to use your mouse to select the top menu lines white text on blue background.
<n0odl3> its kdelibs?
<_justin> k
<n0odl3> klibs?
<jrj> Okay...  Does the window you see now say something about Emulators ?
<_justin> i do not see otherosfs anywhere though
<n0odl3> hobsee
<n0odl3> is it kdelibs?
<_justin> a little
<_justin> description: windows emulator (documentation)
<jrj> Okay.  If you move your mouse cursor over top of Views and left click, do you get a drop down menu?
<Hobbsee> n0odl3: spell my name properly, or otherwise it doesnt flash :P
<n0odl3> sorry
<_justin> yes
<n0odl3> hobbsee
<n0odl3> is it kdelibs?
<Hobbsee> yeah, it's kdelibs
<_justin> i do get a drop down under views
<Hobbsee> had to go check
<jrj> Okay.  Move the cursor over top of "Packages" and left click on that.
<_justin> k
<n0odl3> it tells me that kdelibs was not istalled
<_justin> id wine-doc   is pink
<jrj> Okay.  We're back to the list of packages.  Now.  Do you still see that line that talks about documentation?
<_justin> yes
<jrj> Maybe a line right above the line that says "wine-doc"?
<_justin> yes
<_justin> its like way above it though
<jrj> Are there any other lines that seem to be at the same level or precedence as the one that says "documentation"?
<n0odl3> hobbsee it seems it was "not installed" everytime i try to sudo apt-get remove kdelibs
<Hobbsee> yet you have kde there at all?
<_justin> i'm not sure
<n0odl3> yeah
<Hobbsee> check in synaptic, on the kde list of stuff
<jrj> Okay.  Tell me the lines you see in the upper sub window, one by one.
<_justin> it looks like wine-doc is the lowest level of the dir structor
<_justin> \New packages
<Hobbsee> n0odl3: there should be something called kdelibs, or something similar
<jrj> Okay, what's immed above wine-doc.  Universe?
<_justin> \doc - documentation and specialized ...
<_justin> \universe - unsupported free software
<_justin> id wine-doc                                  -3023kb
<jrj> Okay...
<pax> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<jrj> On the same level as doc, are there any other lines at that precedence?
<_justin> i own this 
<_justin> o read a line way up there ignore that
<n0odl3> kde-core?
<Hobbsee> n0odl3: try that
<Hobbsee> it'll remove a lot of stuff
<_justin> what do you mean by that
<Hobbsee> if it's the right one
<jrj> Okay.  You've got, like, --\ New Programs ...
<n0odl3> hmm
<_justin> OOO
<Hobbsee> n0odl3: basically, what you want to do, is remove the package that everything else with kde depends on, so all that will go away too
<n0odl3> im just worried cause i cant get any updates
<jrj> and then indented a little --\ doc ...
<_justin> \packages which depend on wine
<icewt> is there some special package for kde users that makes gnome apps look nicer?
<jrj> and then indented a little more --\ universe.
<Hobbsee> n0odl3: that's usually kdelibs, but could be kdecore
<_justin> \versions
<Hobbsee> icewt: yep, it's got gtk and qt in it, search for it in adept
<Hobbsee> icewt: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<Hobbsee> !gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<ubotu> Hobbsee: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<jrj> No, you're looking at the wrong window.  Use your mouse, left click on Views and then Packages.
<_justin> ok there is nothing under wine-doc
<_justin> after wine-doc it's blank space until it talks about windows emulator
<icewt> Hobbsee: thanks
<jrj> Right.  ABOVE wine-doc is --\ universe, and above THAT is --\ doc.  Correct?
<Hobbsee> icewt: no problems :)
<_justin> yes
<_justin> that is correct
<Hobbsee> icewt: you can control it all from kcontrol too, say if you want the gnome fonts bigger than the kde ones, which is sometimes useful
<jrj> Okay.  Is there anything indented exactly as much as the line --\ doc ???
<icewt> Hobbsee: oh, ok :)
<n0odl3> dang the updates still wont work
<_justin> no
<jrj> Okay, hold on.
<Hobbsee> n0odl3: i can tell you that the aussie mirrors are working fine here - you can use a different mirror with no problems
<_justin> k
<icewt> Hobbsee: hmm. i actually already seem to have that package
<Hobbsee> icewt: then change the fonts, etc that it uses in kcontrol.  appearance tab, gtk apps
<_justin> not sure if this matters, but i use 64 bit kubuntu maybe thats a problem?
<jrj> Do you see something that looks like this:  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=397022
<Hobbsee> icewt: that generally makes them look way nicer (and readable)
<jrj> That shouldn't matter, as long as it's still Intel compatible, not an entirely different architecture.
<_justin> yes exept it's nothing under wine-doc
<_justin> all blank
<jrj> Okay, let's try this.
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> hi
<kkathman> good evening all, sorry I've been away for a bit
<icewt> Hobbsee: ah yes, true :)
<Tallia1-KubuntuB> is there a way to say to hotplug, mount sdaX only if it is not IPOD?
<kkathman> Howdy Hobbsee :)
<jrj> Type "l" to get that popup window.  Delete everything in it and press Enter.
<Hobbsee> hey kkathman!
<Hobbsee> how you doing?
<_justin> done
<kkathman> Doing well Hobbsee  and you?
<icewt> Hobbsee: the theme is not that nice though, but i guess i can download them somewhere
<Hobbsee> kkathman: good, procrastinating as usual, next exam on thurs...
<Hobbsee> icewt: which gtk apps look dodgy?
<jrj> Okay.  Highlight "New Packages" and press Enter.  You should get a bunch of lines -- admin, base, comm, etc.
<kkathman> Hobbsee: haha...well I understand that.  I have raised 3 kids and all of them seem to have that disease ....even me at times :)
<jrj> Scroll down to look for a line that talks about otherosfs.
<_justin> i deleted wine out of the "L" window
<Hobbsee> icewt: you're telling it to use the KDE scheme, i take it?  you could try one of the others there.
<Hobbsee> kkathman: these are my final exams...the ones i'm supposed to study for lol
<kkathman> Hobbsee: Oh...hehe...well perhaps it would be a good idea :)
<_justin> k
<icewt> Hobbsee: i've actually just looked at gimp for now. the theme is ok, but it could be nicer ;)
<_justin> otherosfs
<Hobbsee> kkathman: yeah, maybe lol...
<_justin> found it
<Hobbsee> icewt: check for other themes, there probalby are some around
<icewt> Hobbsee: seems to be only "Raleigh" style there
<Hobbsee> icewt: yeah, same here
<jrj> Okay, press enter on otherosfs.
<_justin> k
<_justin> i got universe
<_justin> and
<_justin> main
<kkathman> Hobbsee: My oldest son just took the Law School Admissions Test and is anxiously awaiting the results while he finishes his last few college credits.
<jrj> Press enter on universe.
<_jeremy> what is the best bittorrent client on linux?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: he was off to the library tonight to write a paper due tomorrow (last minute of course)
<_justin> k
<n0odl3> dang i think i have to reinstall linux and reupdate to breezy
<Hobbsee> kkathman: ouch...and of course lol
<n0odl3> kubuntu messed up my system
<kkathman> n0odl3: why?
<qatsi> hi all ! i need some help with some apps starting. For example Adept. When i go to de K menu, System, then Adept, it goes ok, but ive installed KXDocker, which is a    osX like menu bar. I just have to add the comand to open the app. So what i did, was just copy the command that opened the other Adept, but when i try the one in the KXDocker, it says that i have to log in as super user to install or update apps, meanwhile, i can ust se
<jrj> Do you see a whole bunch of packages?
<_justin> yea
<jrj> Scroll down, look for a package named "wine".
<n0odl3> kkathman for some reason my updates arent working
<_justin> aranym, arson etc
<n0odl3> im gonna try one more time
<n0odl3> i have to wait though
<_justin> wine is not there
<jrj> Okay...  
<kkathman> n0odl3: better to take stock on whats working first, then work forward from there
<n0odl3> well my updater isnt working (for kubuntu)
<n0odl3> and the update-manager for gnome gets gpg problems
<Hobbsee> kkathman: there are plenty of people mentioning gpg problems
<Hobbsee> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<kkathman> n0odl3: I believe there are some updates for that, but im not sure
<n0odl3> i see
<kkathman> Hobbsee: yeah its mentioned in the topic, but Im not seeing the specifics on it
<jrj> Edit the file "/etc/apt/sources.list" -- you may need to edit this from a console terminal using sudo, depending on what editor you use.
<_jeremy> are there any good emulators or whatever for running newer windows games on linux?  
<n0odl3> yeah cedega
<jrj> I was getting gpg problems a bit ago, bad key.
<qatsi> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<_justin> i already turned universe on by uncommenting everything that had a url
<_justin> thats what a guy told me to do
<_jeremy> cedega, never heard of it.  Is it free?
<n0odl3> uhhh
<Hobbsee> _jeremy: no
<kkathman> jrj: do you know of the fixes?
<n0odl3> not really
<n0odl3> but it works good
<n0odl3> im trying to find a driver emulator
<Hobbsee> _justin: backports arent open yet, are they?
<kkathman> I think they are working on fixes...it says they are pending
<jrj> kkath: No, I just get error messages in aptitude occassionally.  I was worried someone was putting cracked / trojaned s/w in repositories.
<kkathman> so we should be patient
<n0odl3> anyone know a good one or a linux driver for Deleter XP pen?
<_justin> what should i do to sources.list
<_jeremy> how much does cedega cost?
<kkathman> so far so good here, I havent gotten any gpg issues
<n0odl3> well
<n0odl3> for some reason the updater doesnt really update
<n0odl3> it says fetching then it ends
<Hobbsee> !cedega
<ubotu> help for cedega is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://cedegawiki.sweetleafstudios.com/index.php?title=Main_Page
<_jeremy> and with it, can you run windows games right when they come out, or do you have to wait for them to support it?
<kkathman> _justin: try going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpdateNotes
<n0odl3> yeh you can do it
<Hobbsee> !tell _jeremy about cedega
<jrj> Do you have a line that says, like, deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary univers
<jrj> universe
<kkathman> oops got that wrong
<_jeremy>  thanks, brb
<kkathman> _justin: try going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<icewt-> ahh.. now GTK apps look better. for some reason i had to change from "Use my KDE style in GTK applications" to "Use another style: Raleigh" and back to "Use my KDE style in GTK applications" to get the proper look. now it appeared in the "User another style:" menu too, with name Qt. it wasn't there at first. strange, but it works now :)
<_justin> wait sources.list didn't open command not found
<_justin> i forgot how i ended up getting it open
<_justin> whats some other commands to open sources.list
<_justin> i just tried sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hobbsee> icewt-: excellent :D
<kkathman> _justin: sudo gedit etc/apt/sources.list
<_justin> sudo: gedit: command not found
<kkathman> bbiab
<_justin> i'm using terminal
<icewt-> Hobbsee: :)
<jrj> sudo kwrite /etc/apt...  or sudo kate /etc/apt...
<n0odl3> still gpg problems
<jrj> After that, look for a line that says, like, deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe  --- your file may say breezy universe at the end.
<Hobbsee> _justin: substitute gedit with kwrite
<_justin> it opened sources.list
<mphilpot> Hey everyone - I need some help trying to compile the kernel with Breezy
<_justin> but it gave an error while doing it
<_justin> says its owned by uid 1000 instead of 0
<jrj> Yeah, there may be a file locking error -- don't worry about it just yet.
<mphilpot> It looks lik the kernel that came with Breezy is 2.6.12-9
<_justin> k
<qatsi> Hobbsee: hello my friend :p back again...now with a stupid question hehe......wheni do sudo kwrite /file i get this error: kwrite : cannot connect to X server......what shall i do ?
<_justin> i got sources.list open in kwrite
<_justin> i see deb stuff
<mphilpot> but I don't see sources for that in apt-get... also I don't seem to be able to download build-essential which has dependencies on g++ 4.0 (it looks like)
<jrj> Okay.  Look for a line that begins with deb, NOT deb-src, and ends with hoary universe or breezy universe.
<Hobbsee> qatsi: hello...is the X server actually running at all?
<_justin> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com.....hoary main restricted
<_justin> ignore link
<qatsi> Hobbsee: yep, im in KDE :p using Kopete
<satafterh> hello all
<_justin> Theres 10 lines that begin with deb and 5 of them begin with deb-src
<jrj> Okay.  You're looking for a line roughly like that, that says HOARY UNIVERSE.
<qatsi> satafterh: hi..
<_justin> yea i see it
<_justin> one begins with deb one src
<jrj> It may have a # sign at the start.  You may have to scroll down below what is visible to you now.
<Hobbsee> qatsi: that's odd...tried restarting X?
<jrj> Okay.  The line that begins with deb, does it have a # in front?
<_justin> i got rid of all the # signs beginning with deb 
<_justin> the last guy told me to do that
<Hobbsee> qatsi: and i'm assuming that /file is the correct path of the file you're wanting
<jrj> You did that previously, or you just now did it?
<_justin> previously
<satafterh> have a question for someone, I installed kde 3.5 and would like to go baack to 3.4.3 as i am having a few crashes an hour, not system crashes program crashes, any way can i go back to 3.4.3
<jrj> Okay...  Close the editor without making any changes.  Return to aptitude.
<_justin> so basically every line is un commented
<qatsi> sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<_justin> whats command to return to aptitude?
<Hobbsee> satafterh: there's a solution on ubuntuforums.org - search for kde 3.5 remove
<satafterh> will do thanks
<Hobbsee> qatsi: that looks right, tried restarting X?  ctrl alt backspace
<jrj> aptitude was in a different terminal window, or if you closed it just get to a shell prompt and do sudo aptitude.
<_justin> k there
<jrj> Okay.  In aptitude ...
<_justin> yes
<jrj> In the top menu click on Actions, in the drop down click on Update package list.
<skizzay> I need some help with on how Kubuntu scripts USB mass storage
<_justin> done downloaded 17 kb in 6s
<_justin> clicked ok it said loading cache and returned to aptitude screen
<jrj> Okay.  Now, click on Actions and then Forget new packages.
<_justin> done
<douglas> I installed the kdegames package in breezy and I never got a games menu, I also installed knemo, but it doesn't show up in system settings, before I reinstalled with breezy both of these things worked?
<qatsi> Hobbsee: uhmm, ok.....by the way, before i do that.....do you know of any bug that makes writing imposible ?.....instead of letters i have squares :S
<Hobbsee> qatsi: nope, but i havent looked at the bug lists for a while, tried changing the font the program uses? 
<jrj> Okay.  Now, do you see a line --- Not Installed ?  Select that.
<_justin> k
<skizzay> douglas:  Did you also install the kdeaddons package?
<douglas> nope, should I?
<qatsi> Hobbsee: i did that.....well, now i can use KDE, but the log in mannager still has that strange stuff :p i have to log in via console...
<jrj> Under that, select otherosfs.  Then universe.
<_justin> yea wines still not there
<jrj> Then scroll way down and l...  Huh.
<skizzay> I had a similar problem (but not games menu).  When I installed the addons package, it appeared.
<_justin> similiar problem to me skizzay?
<douglas> k
<jrj> In a terminal window, do "uname -a" tell me what it says.
<Hobbsee> qatsi: what have you done recently?  dist upgraded to breezy?
<`Nomad> douglas: Do you have a Debian option in your menu?  That,s where things end up, you have to have that on in your menu. Look it up in the FAQ, it'll show you how to add it.
<_justin> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic #1 Tue Apr 5 12:21:57 UTC 2005 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<douglas> I know how, but I don't have a debian menu either.
<jrj> Justin: Gimme a sec.
<qatsi> Hobbsee: in Hoary it worked just fine....after that i installed Breeze with preview cd, now im upgraded and i cant do that since breeze preview....should i download Breeze install CD and reinstall to see if it was a previes bug ?
<_justin> ok
<Hobbsee> qatsi: it might not be a bad idea, although it should give no problems if you installed with a RC, depends how early the preview cd was
<Hobbsee> qatsi: apparently they did a lot of work with X a little before the RC came out, and then a bit more afterwards
<qatsi> Hobbsee: preview was....i think the first :S
<Hobbsee> qatsi: probably wouldnt be a bad idea, assuming that was the one that was a few months ago
<_justin> jrj can't you take over with desktop sharing and do this for me?
<qatsi> Hobbsee: ok, i think ill do that...or maybe just installing hoary and then upgrading, that way i wont need to download the CD
<douglas> I just tried installing kdeaddons, is the main mirror down?
<mphilpot> Does anyone know how to successfully compile the kernel in Breezy??
<mphilpot> The wiki doesn't seem to work and there is no linux-headers for 2.6.12-9
<jrj> Okay...
<_justin> :)
<Hobbsee> qatsi: you can try that...the servers will be very, very slow though
<_justin> want to see if we can do desktop shareing jrj?
<jrj> It looks like UBUNTU does not have pre-compiled binaries for WINE for AMD64.  I don't know why it won't let you try to use the i386 ones instead.
<jrj> Justin: No, because I only have dialup.
<_justin> ouch
<_justin> ok want to see if we can use the 1386 ones
<_justin> i have them downloaded
<_justin> to cvs\wine
<jrj> Justin: You have some options -- you can try to install the Ubuntu "debian source" package, which would compile it for you.  Or you can try to download the Ubuntu binary i386 package, and see if that will run.\
<jrj> You have other options.
<_justin> which would be fastest way of getting me a windows emulator
<_justin> :)
<jrj> You can download from www.debian.org the AMD64 binary package and install that manually.  Ubuntu is derived from Debian so there's a good chance it will work.
<jrj> You can also try compiling the source you got from winehq.org.
<jrj> Or, finally, you can pay for and install the commercial version, or download the source for THAT and compile / install it.
<_justin> is there a stable 64 bit windows yet?
<jrj> The commercial version is that Cedega thing people mentioned -- the link to it is http://transgaming.com/
<_justin> ty for all you're help jrj
<_justin> you taught me a lot never the less
<_justin> i probobly will buy it how much is it
<jrj> I have no idea.  Lookit the link.
<jrj> Check with them first, make sure they support AMD64 before you send them money.
<_justin> cedgal is not a one time payment, it's a annual fee
<_justin> that sucks..
<jrj> How much is the fee, tho?
<_justin> looks like to me..
<_justin> http://transgaming.org/subscription/subscribe.html
<_justin> 5$ a month or 55$ a month
<_justin> i cant really tell
<jrj> And, I suspect it's still under very active development, and they expect to have to give people lots of support, so...
<_jeremy> for using firefox in linux, what kind of media player do i need to be able to see streaming videos that would normally be played in Windows Media Player?
<jrj> Justin: You there?
<Hobbsee> _jeremy: i think you can use mplayer...
<qatsi> uhmmm, im having some trubble with skype repositorie :S when i try installing it, the error message is : there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break
<_jeremy> when i try to watch the video, it says i need an unknown plugin in firefox, what do i do?
<_justin> yes jrj
<Hobbsee> qatsi: google search, i vaguely recall that skype package was broken
<qatsi> Hobbsee: been doing that for a while, and it seems strange for skype to have a broken package
<Hobbsee> !faq
<ubotu> I heard faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://doc.ubuntu.com/gnome/faqi386/C/
<icewt> _jeremy: press ctrl+u, find the video url and write in terminal mplayer the_url_you_found
<Hobbsee> i really need to bookmakr that link
<qatsi> Hobbsee: the faq was for me ?
<jrj> Justin: That software package from TransGaming is $5 / mo on a renewing basis, or $55 / yr on a one-time basis.  Supposedly, if you do the renewing one for 18+ mos there's extra bennies.
<_justin> so it would be 55 for my first year and 5 for years following?
<_jeremy> apparently i dont have mplayer installed, where do i get it?
<icewt> _jeremy: sudo apt-get install mplayer - not sure in which repository it is
<_justin> Jrj universe is not listed with main on "INSTALLED Packages"
<_justin> do u think thats my problem?
<jrj> No, no, no.  $55 for one year, no further bill ever (but I dunno if it stops working).
<icewt> !info mplayer
<icewt> !info mplayer-k6
<ubotu> mplayer-k6: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3683 kB, Installed size: 8072 kB
<jrj> Or, else, $5 every month, $60 for one year, and if you subscribe longer than 18 mos they give you extra bennies or so they say.
<zaphar_ps> has anyone got a fix for the usb automounting problem in breezy?
<icewt> _jeremy: so, it's in multiverse
<jrj> Justin: No, the problem is that the Ubuntu precompiled binary for WINE is only for i386, not for AMD64.
<icewt> _jeremy: you should get also w32codecs
<_justin> so i can't use wine?
<icewt> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<_justin> i can't use wine with 64 bit pre compiled
<_justin> how do i get i386
<_jeremy> apparently mplayer isnt on the default repository
<nalioth> Hobbsee: the dvds have a live and install image on them. it'd be nice if they had a dvd with k/x/ubuntu on them, tho
<Hobbsee_> qatsi: sorry, got booted somehow
<jrj> You would need an entirely different type of computer.
<Hobbsee_> nalioth: ah, is that what it is...i thought it was that they had all the display managers on there, so you could choose
<_jeremy> how do i figure out what repository mplayer is on and how to do change what repository im searching through to be able to get it?
<jrj> Or, at least entirely change your operating system, everything, to use i386 binaries rather than AMD64 binaries.
<qatsi> Hobbsee: no prb :p...i found that the skype package is in very bad conditions.......strange...but true....ive just downloaded the .deb file, to see if it works...
<jrj> Or, you could TRY to use the i386 binaries ANYWAY, I honestly do not know if it would be a problem or not.
<nalioth> Hobbsee_: nope, live and install
<Hobbsee_> ah
<Hobbsee_> nalioth: any chance you could kick Hobbsee?  it seems to have logged me in twice
<Hobbsee_> i'd like my regular username back!
<jrj> AMD64 is supposed to be a superset of i386, but I don't know if it makes a difference for this.
<nalioth> ping Hobbsee
<Hobbsee_> sending ping...it'll time out, i presume
<Hobbsee_> ghost command?  no
<qatsi> uhmm, Hobbsee and nalioth are always here :p
<Hobbsee_> lol...not always
<_justin> im completley lost with linux lol
<Hobbsee_> nalioth is usually here though
<nalioth> there is a difference
<_justin> would i see a huge performance boost with using a 64 bit os?
<_justin> i my as well stick with xp pro 32 bit..
<Hobbsee_> nalioth: well, there's a notice there...
<qatsi> _justing....ahh yep....i am too, and when you discover things....you get more stucked :p
<_justin> better frame rates, or just more stable apps
<_justin> i have learned a lot today
<_justin> it's complicating just to install a program..
<_justin> lol
<jrj> justin: Well...  It's an entirely different operating system.  You *could* set things up to "dual boot" either XP or Linux, both installed simultaneously and one or the other running.
<_justin> i do
<qatsi> _justin: (i hope no ubuntu fan read this)...you should also try Gentoo.....if you do mannage to install it with tarball 3...then you will know the underware of the linux, and youll get more of what are you doing :)
<_justin> well
<jrj> Or set things up so that XP can run "on top of" Linux, or Linux "on top of" XP.
<zaphar_ps> does anyone have a fix for the usb storage device errors?
<_justin> my setup is this right now
<jrj> Well, windows apps normally will be more stable running on windows, that's the native environment.
<_justin> hard drive 1 windows xp pro hard drive 2 kubuntu mbr= kubuntu grub loads and gives me operating system selection
<_justin> it gives me like 8 choices for kubuntu i select generic 64
<_justin> or xp 
<_justin> any one tried the release of windows xp 64 bit?
<jrj> justin: So run your games directly under xp.  I would.
<_justin> i do for now
<_justin> but i want to migrate to 64 bit
<_justin> entierly
<jrj> I have not tried win64.
<jrj> If you have legacy applications, or games, I would check carefully to make sure they will run under win64 before upgrading.
<nalioth> Hobbsee: are you getting sorted?
<Hobbsee_> nalioth: nope, tried restarting X, not sure why it didnt logout
<_justin> wow ill stick with win32 and wine on kubuntu
<_justin> i just read some bad reviews
<Hobbsee_> trying this...
<qatsi> ohh yeah, firs .deb install :p hahaha im still so noob at ubuntu :p
<_justin> what irc server is this i want to perform it on windows
<icewt> irc.freenode.net
<Hobbsee_> _justin: irc.freenode.net
<_justin> ty
<Hobbsee_> :D
<jrj> The server is irc.freenode.net .
<Hobbsee> woohoo!
<_justin> aright im gonna perform
<qatsi> ahhhhh .deb file for skype is just plain fu$"$.....cant insall skype in linux :(
<_justin> brb
<_jeremy> how do i change repositories and how do i know what one to change to to get things like mplayer?
<Hobbsee> !tell _jeremy about repositories
<jrj> !tell jrj help
<zaphar_ps> is there some kind of dependency problem with the kubuntu repositories? I keep getting dependency errors when I try do install packages
* zaphar_ps is considering rolling back to hoary
<Hobbsee> zaphar_ps: paste error messages to pastebin
<jrj> !tell jrj about help
<qatsi> !tell qatsi about help
<Hobbsee> !tell Hobbsee about help
<qatsi> hahahah the !tell hour :p
<qatsi> !tell qatsi about lobotomy
<nalioth> !botabuse
<icewt-> hm.. is it just me or is freenode unstable (or something)
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<qatsi> ohhh, obotu gets mad :P
<zaphar_ps> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/397087
<zaphar_ps> that's one set
<jrj> zaph: You might need to do dist-upgrade ?
<zaphar_ps> this is a fresh install of breezy
<zaphar_ps> I'm just trying to fix the usb automounting problem
<qatsi> nalioth: why did you make !botabuse ?
<zaphar_ps> jrj: just tried dist-upgrade: nothing to install
<Hobbsee> qatsi: ever seen how busy #ubuntu is?  you dont want people starting to message the bots in there if they can do it privately
<qatsi> Hobbsee: ohh, ok :)
<Hobbsee> qatsi: same reason as we have the "no pasting" rule, and the pastebin
<qatsi> Hobbsee: ok, i see :) sorry for bothering the bot :p
<nalioth> qatsi: i did not
<qatsi> well,thats for me today, ill go to sleep :p
<nalioth> qatsi: there are many factoids i have nothing to do with
<qatsi> see ya !
<jrj> zaph: I was just thinking, since you were talking about rolling back...
<zaphar_ps> I'd rather not
<zaphar_ps> but I kind of need that usb auto mounting to work
<jrj> zaph: Well, see, I'd assumed you'd initially upgraded from 5.04 to 5.10, not done a fresh install of 5.10.
<zaphar_ps> I did a fresh install of 5.10 but kept my home directories from 5.04
<zaphar_ps> I restored them from backups
<zaphar_ps> would that make a difference?
<zaphar_ps> cause I wiped the drive when I reinstalled
<jrj> football.
<zaphar_ps> football?
<jrj> zaph: I would assume it didn't make a diff.
<zaphar_ps> jrj I would assume the same thing :-)
<jrj> I'm in USA.  Monday Night Football.
<zaphar_ps> ahhh
<zaphar_ps> hehe
<zaphar_ps> i'm in USA too
<zaphar_ps> are the gpg and HAL problems mentioned in the channel welcome message related?
<zaphar_ps> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/397109
<zaphar_ps> this seems to be the source of the dependency problems
<zaphar_ps> a misspelling in the vim version number?
<richard> im trying to install sharpmusique
<icewt> or then apt doesn't understand that ubuntu3 is newer than ubuntu2 (?)
<_david> Can anyone help with me a question regarding services on Kubuntu?
<richard> i need to know where i can find the repositories that contain sharpmusique and the dependencies that it needs 
<richard> can someone answer that for me
<zaphar_ps> icewt: perhaps
<_david> I turned off systemlogs, does anyone know the console command to turn it back on?
<zaphar_ps> icewt: any suggestions on how to fix it?
<icewt> zaphar_ps: you can force apt to install it even if it thinks there's something wrong
<alejandro> hola que tal
<alejandro> acabo de cambiar del 5.04 al 5.10, pero tengo problemas con memorias USB... no puedo montarlas y tampoco puedo reproducir mp3 en el amarok
<alejandro> me pueden ayudar?
<icewt> zaphar_ps: not sure what the command is with apt, but you could download the package manually and install with dpkg this way: "sudo dpkg --force-depends -i *.deb" - it will cause apt to complain every time you try to update/install anything, so it's not that good option :/
<_jeremy> what is the location of the file that holds the addresses for the repositories?
<_jeremy> i know its in /etc/ , but i dont know where to go after that
<icewt> _jeremy: /etc/apt/sources.list
<_jeremy> ok, thanks
<_jeremy> whats the best konsole text editor for kubuntu?  Im used to using joe in slackware and kubuntu doesnt have joe
<icewt> _jeremy: nano -wz
<zaphar_ps> icewt: I'd rather not do that I've been through the messed up dependency thing before
<nalioth> _jeremy: you can install joe
<_jeremy> really?
<nalioth> _jeremy: enable universe and multiverse and there are many toys you can use
<icewt> zaphar_ps: yeah, it sucks
<nalioth> _jeremy: enable those repos and use adept to search for what you are used to
<alejandro> please help. I can't mount USB memories, and I can't listen mp3 on amarok. It was very easy in 5.04 but now in 5.10 I can't
<_jeremy> ok, im in the sources.list, how do i enable those?
<zaphar_ps> another weird thing is that when I put a 
<zaphar_ps> cd into the drive it spawns like 5 seperate windows
<richard> ok, how do you fix the authorization keys for repositories
<zaphar_ps> Im  getting the feeling that breezy wasn't quite ready for everyday use yet
<richard> its says the my key:  BADSIG 40976EAF437DO5B5 is invalid
<alejandro> help i can't moun USB memories 
<richard> how do i fix this
<alejandro> i can't listen mp3 on amarok... why?
<kkathman> ok back...greets all :)
<zaphar_ps> lol looks like I'm not the only one having usb trouble
<richard> or signature that is
<kkathman> Hey nalioth :)
<richard> my signature is invalid
<nalioth> kkathman: howdy
<richard> how do i fix this problem, i cant use my repositories 
<kkathman> nalioth: how are you this evening/day (whichever)  ;)
<nalioth> richard: you CAN use your repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell richard about gpgerr
<nalioth> kkathman: fine and you?
<richard> not my universe or multiverse
<kkathman> authorization keys for the repositories??
<kkathman> nalioth: Im well thanks...we have been getting a few questions today on the GPGs
<foodcoman> Evening!
<kkathman> hello foodcoman :)
<icewt> alejandro: install libgstreamer-plugins0.8-0 and you can play mp3s
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kkathman about gpgerr
<foodcoman> Heya kkath!   ;-)
<kkathman> haha nalioth  :)
<foodcoman> hey does ubotu have the w32codec site?
<icewt> yes
<alejandro> icewt: i think i have it, but i'll check
<kkathman> thanks for the tidbit tho nalioth  :)
<richard> ! w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<foodcoman> Gracias!
<richard> hey, i do know some things about kubuntu.  i just havent used it in awhile, and i forgot some things
<richard> ! sharpmusique
<ubotu> richard: I don't know
<richard> umm
<richard> im trying to find sharpmusique on here
<kkathman> nalioth: is the ubot tell thing just for ops or can any of us help others with that?
<richard> the second on dude
<richard> the second one, dude
<richard> you can use it
<richard> ! kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<kkathman> kewl that will be nice :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kkathman about yourself
<kkathman> Ive just referring people to the wiki and the topic
<kkathman> thanx nalioth  :)
<zaphar_ps> ! gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<kkathman> I'll do my best to help
<richard> the wiki is pretty good, but ubotu is really good too, if you know what to put after the !
<zaphar_ps> ! HAL
<kkathman> richard: Yah I kinda figured that was the key :)
<ubotu> HAL (Hardware Abstraction Layer) is a library and daemon to get hotplug notifications as hardware is added and removed.
<masterloki> Hi there can some tell me how to get the lateral bar on Konqueror??
<zaphar_ps> nifty
<kkathman> masterloki: you mean to split left/right?
<masterloki> kkathman: yes
<nalioth> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<kkathman> masterloki: you have to go to the toolbars, and configure the toolbar...the split left/right is there
<kkathman> masterloki: Settings -> Configure Toolbars
<kkathman> masterloki: then simply move the split from the left pane to the right, and enable the toolbar
<kkathman> evening hussam :)
<hussam> kkathman: hey buddy :)
<_david> Does anyone know how to turn on the syslog via Konsole? I turned mine off in the service manager and now my fresh install is acting funky
<_david> First and foremost, I can't load my services anymore into the service manager
<kkathman> hussam: I apologize for the apt-get thing the other night...I should have been more clear, that in that apt-get wont resolve things when they are packaged wrong. Sorrry for not being clear on that :)
<_david> Anyone here know how to turn on the syslog via console?
<kkathman> _david: did you try the wiki by chance?
<hussam> kkathman: don't worry about it. 
<hussam> kkathman: I do find apt-get very effective
<_jeremy> how am i supposed to do anything in root if kubuntu wont allow me to log in as root from bootup?
<frank23> _jeremy: you use sudo
<frank23> !tell _jeremy about sudo
<jsgotangco> hey all do we have issues on automounting usb sticks?
<kkathman> hussam: I dont use anything else actually so I agree with you :)
<Jacko> anyone know why I don't have xorgconfig on my newly installed kubuntu system? using a Ati raedon ... chip in a laptop
<_david> kkathman what is "the wiki" ?
<kkathman> frank23: do you know how to start the syslog from the konsole?? Is it like script syslog or something like that I forget
<frank23> kkathman: I have no idea
<kkathman> _david: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> Jacko: use        sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jeremy> i know about sudo, but what if i want to be logged in as root, is there no way to do that?
<thoreauputic> _jeremy:  type sudo -i  for a root shell
<frank23> _jeremy: yes if you set a password for root.
<_jeremy> ah, ok, thanks, -i is what i needed
<Jacko> thoreauputic: cheers
<thoreauputic> Jacko: :)
<richard> ok, i was wrong
<jsgotangco> judax: ping?
<richard> the way you fix the repo problem is to remove your universe and multiverse repos
<richard> and then to put them back in
<richard> that will give you a new signature
<kkathman> ok this is getting me...Im searchin all over the place and cant find how to start syslog from the konsole :)
<_david> I might have found something similiar...
<richard> then if you want the backports, find them on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28repositories%29
<richard> this will definintely fix your repo proble
<richard> problem
<richard> mine are working fine now
<icewt> kkathman: maybe "sudo syslogd &" or something
<_david> Hmm, why can I never get "sudo apt-get" to work
<kkathman> _david: works for me....what kind of error do you get?
<richard> _david: do you put your password in after you type sudo apt-get
<_david> Yes, I do
<richard> ok
<richard> try this
<_david> E: Couldn't find package bum
<jmg> hey guys
<jmg> hey guys
<richard> so you put sudo apt-get install bum
<richard> is that what you put down 
<richard> _david
<_david> Yes
<richard> ! bum
<ubotu> bum is probably a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<thoreauputic> !info bum breezy
<ubotu> bum: (tool to manage bootup scripts), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.3.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 55 kB, Installed size: 348 kB
<thoreauputic> in breezy, bum is in universe
<kkathman> _david: do you get an error?
<jmg> i am seeing that the latest kubuntu iso doesnt link /usr/lib/X11
<richard> what do you exactly use bum for 
<_jeremy> im not real sure what im doing here considering ive never done this kind of thing before.  Im in sources.list, what do i do to add the repositories for universe and multiverse?
<_david> Hold on, let me start from the begining...
<richard> to boot from windows to ubuntu
<jmg> in ld.so
<jmg> and doesnt obey ld.so.conf
<thoreauputic> !tell _jeremy about repos
<kkathman> _jeremy: take a look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<_david> I turned off systemlog in the "system services" because I thought I could save some HDD reads.  Now I can't seem to load the "system services" list any more, my package manager is acting cooky and a coupld of other things are being bizzare
<kkathman> _david: To start syslog from the konsole:  sudo invoke-rc.d sysklogd start
<_jeremy> i dont have synaptic, so that doesnt help much
<jmg> invoke-rc.d havent seen that before
<_david> [fail]  :-(
<kkathman> _jeremy: read further on that page I sent you
<_jeremy> forgive me for my ignorance, im a windows user trying to convert
<kkathman> _jeremy: then sudo gedit etc/apt/sources.list and make yours look like that on that page
<orugo> hey
<laszlok> Is there anyway to do a FULL upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<kkathman> laszlok: sure
<richard> ok, is there anything new on breezy, as in new packages, that will make me want to upgrade
<richard> someone tell me this
<orugo> whats the best gmail notifier?
<richard> the one on firefox
<_david> I'm going to restart my session and then try to start the log again
<_david> brb
<kkathman> laszlok: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<richard> im on that site
<orugo> richard: i have to have firefox opened?
<richard> yeah
<orugo> oh
<orugo> but i want an applet or somethign
<richard> there isnt any gmail notifiers for linux yet
<richard> that is a .exe fie
<richard> file
<orugo> i have one
<orugo> kcheck mail
<richard> ok
<orugo> but it doesnt works .. dont know why
<richard> well google that and find out how then
<icewt> laszlok: i'd do a clean install even there is a way to upgrade. less problems that way
<richard> my gmail notifier on firefox works great
<orugo> well
<orugo> ill try it
<orugo> tks!
<kkathman> icewt: dont say that
<kkathman> icewt: I upgraded with absolutely no problems!
<richard> yw
<kkathman> just follow those instructions on that wiki page BY THE LETTER and you wont have a prob
<icewt> kkathman: some things just won't be the way they would if a clean install was made
<laszlok> cause apt-get dist-upgrade did most things but not stuff like adept and guidance
<richard> are there any new programs on breezy i need to know about
<richard> and i have looked at the breezy update site
<kkathman> icewt: but tweaking the little things is much easier than a full install and having to restore apps etc.
<icewt> kkathman: they may be more of annoyances than problems, but anyway
<richard> have you tried to go on synaptics and fix broken packages
<richard> icewt
<kkathman> icewt: I absolutely couldnt reinstall...that kind of defeats the purpose of the upgrade :)
<richard> sometimes that will install what you need to get things to work
<richard> sometimes it wont
<richard> but its better than starting over
<kkathman> richard:  I think alot of people didnt make sure they had the ubuntu-core stuff or the kubuntu core stuff either before they upgraded
<richard> you dont learn anything by doing that, now do we?
<icewt> kkathman: well, i've broken my debian too many times with dist-upgrade, so i wanted to make sure there won't be problems with ubuntu :)
<richard> ok
<richard> and?
<kkathman> icewt: If you dont have much installed in hoary, and no apps or data, then ok do the clean breezy install and then do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<richard> ive upgrade to breezy once, when it was still in beta
<richard> it was ok
<Jacko> I'm trying to run a configure script and it keeps on coming up with the error "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" I have installed the include files (I think, but I can't remember what they were) but it still doesn't work. Help! I'm trying to instal knetdockapp
<richard> but where can i go to see a list of new programs that breezy offers
<kkathman> richard: I waited till it was final, and surprisingly had no problems reall
<kkathman> really
<pospeselr> i've got a problem
<richard> ok
<icewt> kkathman: err... why not install straight kubuntu instead of going through gnome?
<kkathman> richard:  do an alt-f2 then type khelpcenter, then choose the documents
<richard> how do you type that to me and make it red, kkathman
<thoreauputic> Jacko: try installing xlibs-dev
<richard> i need to know that
<kkathman> richard:  then look at the release nots
<richard> ok
<pospeselr> i'm working from a server install of kubuntu, and so far I've apt-get installed x-window-system-core and ssh-server
<icewt> kkathman: anyway, i prefer clean install even if i have many apps installed. apt-getting is not that hard. but that's just me ;)
<kkathman> richard:  just put your or my name somewhere in the text
<richard> like this
<kkathman> icewt: suit yourself, but its lots of work :)
<pospeselr> when I try to apt-get install kdebase it gives me an error
<richard> kkathman:   is this right
<kkathman> richard:  BINGO :)
<richard> cool
<richard> thx
<icewt> kkathman: it's also nice to get rid of all the old jund that has been installed over time :P
<kkathman> richard: if you dont know, you can just start spelling my name...such as kkat  then hit the tab key and it should finish the name for you
<Abysmal> evening all... just installed 5.10.. but cant find php or mysql in the apt-get list... any ideas??
<kkathman> icewt: apt-get is good for that too :)
<richard> icewt:   look dude, if you cant hack it like us pros, then you should go back to winsucks
<pospeselr> error I get is here: http://pastebin.com/397152
<kkathman> Abysmal: Try going to the Xampp web site and look at that...its the best php-mysql solution
<richard> icewt:  reinstalling isnt a pro thing, fixing it is
<icewt> richard: er.. ok :D
<icewt> richard: i've fixed enough stuff in debian, thank you very much :)
<kkathman> Abysmal: here it is http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html
<richard> me too, and slackware, red hat, and mac os x and mac os 9
<richard> icewt:  so i know alot of things myself, thank you very much
<kkathman> Abysmal: its the easiest way to get Apache, PHP and MySQL installed...painless
<richard> icewt:  its just that i forget things from time to time, and i come here to figure out what i forgot
<pospeselr> hello?
<kkathman> pospeselr: hello!
<Abysmal> thanks for the info... why isn't available via apt-get lik it is on ubuntu??
<kkathman> richard: we all need help now and again, we arent competing just helping each other...I forgot the stupid apt-cache today for crying out loud!!
<Jacko> thoreauputic: Yahoo! thank you again wise person who knows all
<pospeselr> Anyone have any ideas about my kdebase problem?
<thoreauputic> Jacko: heheh - not all by any means - I've been there is all ;)
<kkathman> Abysmal: probably because its so much of a hastle to download Apache, then php then MySQL, I just tell everyon to do the Xampp thing...its so simple that anyone can do it :)
<kkathman> thoreauputic: wise person that knows all??? Really??
<kkathman> the only thing I know is the secret to the meaning of life...and thats 42.
<thoreauputic> Jacko: rule #1 --> when compiling, if it says something is missing, search for packages with -dev suffix
<thoreauputic> kkathman: ah, that's the  answer - but what is the question ?
<thoreauputic> :)
<richard> is there anyting that can make kubuntu talk to you
<richard> like tell you a joke or something
<richard> like mac os x does
<icewt-> hm.. freenode seems to be unstable today, or then it's just me. anyway, my intetion was not to start a fight here. richard can fix as much as he wants ;)
<wotnarg> richard: fortune?
<richard> icewt:  thats ok, im having a bad day anyways, but its not you 
<richard> wotnarg:  whats fortune?
<Jacko>  thoreauputic: cheers
<richard> ! fortune
<ubotu> richard: Do they come in packets of five?
<thoreauputic> !info fortune
<thoreauputic> ah, there's no fortune package
<thoreauputic> :(
<thoreauputic> apt-cache search fortune ?
<wotnarg> richard: a program that gives fortune -- jokes, quotes, etc
<wotnarg> fortunes*
<_jeremy> i just downloaded the w32codecs to my desktop, how do i install them?
<richard> _jeremy:  you dont install them
<_jeremy> then what exactly do with the file i just downloaded?
<kkathman> ! w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<thoreauputic> aha
<thoreauputic> !info fortunes
<ubotu> fortunes: (Data files containing fortune cookies), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 1:1.99.1-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1075 kB, Installed size: 2748 kB
<kkathman> lol
<richard> _jeremy: you go to terminal and put sudo mv home/yourname/desktop/filename /usr/lib/win32
<kkathman> the things we do for diversion :)
<thoreauputic> !info fortune-mod
<kkathman> we are truly attention deficit :)
<ubotu> fortune-mod: (provides fortune cookies on demand), section games, is optional. Version: 1:1.99.1-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 45 kB, Installed size: 148 kB
<richard> _jeremy:  but put all of the codecs into a win32 folder on your desktop before you move them
<thoreauputic> those two are needed for fortunes it appears
<richard> _jeremy:  ok
<_jeremy> so i need all 5 of those files?  or just the one called w32codecs?
<richard> _jeremy:  where did you get those
<_jeremy> from the tinyurl link from above for breezy ^^^
<richard> ! info mplayer
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, richard
<richard> dang
<thoreauputic> hmm - there's a minimal fortunes called fortune-min as well (the things apt-cache search and dpkg -l reveal! )
<kkathman> lol
<richard> ! mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<thoreauputic> richard: no space
<thoreauputic> !info molayer-586
<richard> oh
<thoreauputic> haha
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-586
<richard> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<thoreauputic> richard: th emplayer package is actually a set of packages
<richard> _jeremy needs w32codecs, and im trying to tell him where i got mine
<thoreauputic> 386. 586 etc
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<richard> oh yeah
<richard> i forgot about that
<thoreauputic> :)
<richard> _jeremy are u getting this
<richard> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<foodcoman> My repos seem to be acting up!  Grrrrr.
<thoreauputic> w32codecs is really just a tarball of codecs that lives in /usr/libw32 or something like that
<richard> i told how to fix that earlier
<thoreauputic> expanded of course
<richard> the repos
<richard> /usr/lib/win32 actually
<richard> did anyone here do what i typed to fix your repos
<geno_> Hello everyone
<thoreauputic> richard: yup - correct :)
<geno_> Can anyone remind of the command to get KDE on ubuntu?
<foodcoman> I am searching in history.
<kkathman> foodcoman: what seems to be the problem?
<richard> thoreauputic:  would that be the right way to fix the repos though
<thoreauputic> geno_:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> richard: sorry I didn't catch that bit...
<geno_> Thanks!
<Jacko> how do you unlock? debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<kkathman> richard: something wrong with the repos?
<geno_> So, it will get all Kubuntu packages?
<kkathman> Jacko: maybe you need to use sudo? 
<thoreauputic> Jacko: you probably have two instances of apt running
<kkathman> geno_: yes it will
<foodcoman> Found richard comment so he wont be mad!   ;-)
<foodcoman> Remove univ and multi then add them back.  Gets new sig.
<richard> thoreauputic:  i told everyone earlier that to fix their repos was to go to synaptic and to remove their universe and multiverse and backport repos, and then to remove the key thats messed up, then to add them back and add the backport so the repos would be fixed
<thoreauputic> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<thoreauputic> that's quicker
<richard> thoreaputic:  that didnt work, but my method did
<kkathman> seems I saw that earlier :)
<kkathman> any port in a storm :)
<thoreauputic> richard: hmm - worked for me
<thoreauputic> richard: however, whatever works :)
<richard> thoreauputic: yeah
<kkathman> I dont like synaptic personally :)
<kkathman> but thats just me
<geno_> What's the difference with Kynaptic?
<richard> !kynaptic
<thoreauputic> of course, you can just ignore the error - you know where the repos are anyway and apt still works
<ubotu> richard: Do they come in packets of five?
<richard> dang it
<kkathman> Kynaptic is Synaptic with a K
<richard> yeah
<richard> what you said
<kkathman> ! kynaptic
<ubotu> kkathman: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<kkathman> not an entry I guess richard :)
<thoreauputic> an epidemic of spaces...
<richard> !info kynaptic
<ubotu> kynaptic: (Graphical package manager), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1:0.55+cvs20050115-0ubuntu8 (breezy), Packaged size: 288 kB, Installed size: 1112 kB
<richard> there u go
<kkathman> ah gotta have that info in there
<geno_> When I try to get Kubuntu packages it shows me this:
<geno_> 0 mis  jour, 139 nouvellement installs, 0  enlever et 0 non mis  jour.
<geno_> E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Ressource temporairement non disponible)
<geno_> E: Impossible de verrouiller le rpertoire de tlchargement
<kkathman> thoreauputic: but for w32codecs it was a ! and a space
<thoreauputic> kkathman: also you introduced a space
<geno_> basically, it can't "lock" the repertories
<jbroome> there's your problem.  it's in french
<kkathman> ! w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<thoreauputic> kkathman: no..
<kkathman> see?
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is a set of audio/video codecs for DVD-Video. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats deb to download: http://tinyurl.com/bwomt (Hoary), or http://tinyurl.com/bpxbf (Breezy)
<thoreauputic> ^^
<kkathman> well it worked my way too :)
<richard> yeah
<thoreauputic> hmm
<richard> it did
<geno_> It says it can't lock the folder
<thoreauputic> so it did :)
<richard> its picky
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> nya nya :)
<richard> a picky bot
<geno_> At least you know it's in french, not in spanish or some other thing :d
<kkathman> ROFL
<richard> weird
<thoreauputic> usually the space is an error
<kkathman> its fun
<kkathman> I think the parse looks for an ! and thats it
<richard> ubotu:  !language
<ubotu> richard: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<geno_> What do I do?
<geno_> To "unlock" the folder?
<kkathman> geno_: did you do a sudo apt-get ??
<thoreauputic> geno_: did you use "sudo" ?
<geno_> yes
<kkathman> ^5s thoreauputic 
<thoreauputic> :)
<geno_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> brilliant minds in the same gutter
<geno_> exactly this
<_jeremy> ok, i got the w32codecs moved to /usr/lib/win32, now what?
<thoreauputic> geno_: do you have synaptic or kynaptic running? If so, close them
<jesusfish> how do I make it so users can't browse out of their home dirs?
<richard> !reaktivate
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, richard
<DigitalHobbit> since you mention sudo: can someone help me with some sudo issues? i installed kubuntu yesterday (switched from gentoo). now sudo doesn't seem to work, neither from the console nor from KDE. oddly, "su" works...
<kkathman> jesusfish: you'
<kkathman> oops
<richard> where can i find reaktivate at 
<richard> to install on here
<richard> on my computer
<kkathman> jesusfish: you'll need to set the priviledges on the users and the directories
<richard> !info reaktivate
<thoreauputic> DigitalHobbit: you used the "expert" install, yes?
<geno_> Arg, I wanna try out KDE...
<DigitalHobbit> yes, i did
<kkathman> jesusfish: read up a little on chown and chmod
<thoreauputic> DigitalHobbit: that's why
<jesusfish> kkathman: shouldn't that be default though?
<richard> thoreauputic:  what do you know about reaktivate
<_jeremy> richard, i moved the w32codecs file to /usr/lib/win32 like you said, now what do i do?  im kind of lost
<kkathman> jesusfish: nope...only if you create that way to begin with
<DigitalHobbit> so only the standard install sets up sudo?
<thoreauputic> DigitalHobbit: you need to add your user to the admin group
<kkathman> brb...gonna get some water..
<richard> _jeremy:  now play a movie file
<DigitalHobbit> looks like he is, though. at leaat in the group file i'm in the "adm" group
<thoreauputic> DigitalHobbit: yes, the expert install assumes you know what you are doing ;P
<DigitalHobbit> wrong assumption, i guess :)
<richard> _jeremy:  what program do you watch movie files one
<richard> on
<thoreauputic> DigitalHobbit:  adduser <user> admin
<thoreauputic> as root
<geno_> Arg! Anyone know what I need to do?
<thoreauputic> geno_: did you check if kynaptic or synaptic are running? Or another instance of apt?
<DigitalHobbit> i just tried that. it tells me the "admin" group does not exist. but looking at /etc/group, i am already in the "adm" group
<_jeremy> um, apparently im trying to use mplayer
<geno_> Yeah I did
<geno_> but I'll try again
<thoreauputic> DigitalHobbit:  man sudoers && visudo
<_jeremy> im told i can view streaming video meant for windows media player in it
<DigitalHobbit> thoreauputic: thanks, will dig into it...
<richard> _jeremy:  do you have kaffine
<richard> really
<richard> _jeremy
<_jeremy> yes
<geno_> Same thing.
<richard> where can i find the repos that has mplayer on it
<richard> thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> richard: it's in multiverse
<richard> ok
<thoreauputic> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<DigitalHobbit> thoreauputic: so the issue might be in my sudoers file. only root has an entry here. should there be an entry for the "adm" group?
<thoreauputic> richard: apt-cache search mplayer
<thoreauputic> DigitalHobbit: no, for the "admin" group
<geno_> I tried with Thunderbird and it does the same thing!
<thoreauputic> DigitalHobbit: which is another group - you might have to create it
<DigitalHobbit> thoreauputic: ok, thanks
<geno_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<geno_> E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Ressource temporairement non disponible)
<geno_> E: Impossible de verrouiller le rpertoire de tlchargement
<thoreauputic> DigitalHobbit: else just add your user to /etc/sudoers with the visudo command
<_jeremy> how do i enter a url into kaffine or mplayer to get it to play streaming video?
<richard> file, then open url
<thoreauputic> DigitalHobbit: the problem is you used the "expert" install :)
<DigitalHobbit> thoreauputic: *sigh*... :)
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<DigitalHobbit> thoreauputic: i just don't trust default installs. i feel i might be missing some important options.
<_jeremy> what about with mplayer, it doesnt have a file or open url that i see
<thoreauputic> DigitalHobbit: look on the bright side - you'll learn how to use the sudoers file :)
<_jeremy> when i try to put the link in Kaffeine, it tells me that there isnt a URL handler implimented
<richard> ok
<richard> you just want to stream
<richard> is that right
* thoreauputic goes for a coffee break
<_jeremy> yes
<_jeremy> for now that is
<geno_> My thing is working now.
<jesusfish> kkathman: what should most dirs be, permission wise?
<mcquaid> hello, anyone successfully compile a kde/qt app in breezy?  I can't seem to compile a qt program even though I have all the dev files
<kkathman> jesusfish: that depends on what you have in mind
<mcquaid> never had this issue compiling stuff in hoary, i noticed a lot of dev stuff got removed in the upgrade, but i've already reinstalled them
<jesusfish> kkathman: it's my server
<mcquaid> right now I get this Set $QTDIR to the Qt directory, eg. /usr/lib/qt3
<kkathman> jesusfish: well certainly not 777
<kkathman> lol
<mcquaid> i've tried passing the qtdir setting on configure but it then fails on another qt error
<jesusfish> kkathman: obviously
<jesusfish> kkathman: I had thought mine was setup better by default
<kkathman> jesusfish: if you are monitoring a server, your directories and files are important, but what your permissions are for your users are probably more important
<jesusfish> kkathman: but it looks like most are 755, which is pretty bad security wise
<jesusfish> kkathman: not too many users
<kkathman> jesusfish: you know about the chown command?
<jesusfish> kkathman: ya, I've been using linux for like 9 years now
<thoreauputic> root_: *sigh* you should *not* IRC as root
<jesusfish> kkathman: I'm quite competent, just not sure what people would considered proper
<jesusfish> kkathman: did a quick google search, but nothing really stands out to say what it should be setup as
<kkathman> jesusfish: best to do a matrix and determine how you want to segregate the user files, then it could be as simple as just chowning them to that directory I suppose
<kkathman> jesusfish: first do your segregation and then files I think
<kkathman> jesusfish: I dont have much experience in the security area, so maybe thoreauputic  or richard might have suggestions
<aliveuser> does anyone know the name of the java sdk 1.5 name in apt-get?
<jesusfish> kkathman: ya, my users stuff is fine, not a concern at all
<aliveuser> in breezy
<jesusfish> kkathman: they own their stuff
<xtacocorex> anyone able to get the compilers installed in breezy, my laptop's harddrive crashed yesterday and i had to get a new one, i was running hoary before, but now it's saying that it won't install and if i try to remove it, it wants to remove most everything 
<kkathman> jesusfish: do your users have groups?
<kkathman> jesusfish: i.e. are they assigned a group
<xtacocorex> synaptic was saying that there were dependency errors, but i uncommented all the repos except for back-ports
<jesusfish> kkathman: I barely have users
<jesusfish> kkathman: it's basically used for me and as a mail server
<jesusfish> kkathman: and my mail server is all using mySQL
<jesusfish> kkathman: so no actual users for it
<kkathman> jesusfish: ok, well I'd say you can get by on minimal stuff then
<kkathman> jesusfish: obviously you have owners, groups and others...same for directories.
<richard> i cant remember how to move files around with terminal
<richard> what do i type again
<jesusfish> kkathman: yes, I know the basics
<icewt-> hm.. is there a ftp client in the base install of kubuntu?
<jesusfish> kkathman: I know Linux quite well
<kkathman> so if you want certain files to be used by a group of users, then you need to set those users in a group and then set the file permissions accordingly
<jesusfish> kkathman: all I really need to know what permissions dirs other than home dirs need
<xtacocorex> richard: mv will move files, and allows for renaming; cp will copy files
<kkathman> jesusfish: typically...I'd say that would be rwxrw-r--
<jesusfish> kkathman: but should all users be able to read, say, /etc?
<jesusfish> kkathman: like really, should a normal user be able to browse a system?
<kkathman> jesusfish: probably not
<jesusfish> kkathman: then 755 would be too loose
<kkathman> jesusfish:  so you are thinking that some directories should be, say 700 ?
<jesusfish> kkathman: I'm thinking maybe 711
<kkathman> oops yes 711 sorry
<kkathman> 755 would be too lax I'd think
<kkathman> but its possible that, say, data files you'll have to put at 755
<jesusfish> ya
<satafterh> any one know what this means, i am trying to play a dvd rip avi: xine: couldn't find demux
<kkathman> greetings chavo :)
<chavo> hello
<aliveuser> does anyone know the apt-get package of (java)jdk 1.5??
<aliveuser> theres just the jdk 1.4.2
<kkathman> well Im out for the night...cyall
<DigitalHobbit> thoreauputic: woohoo, now i'm in business. sudo works from shell and kde. thanks again.
<thoreauputic> DigitalHobbit: :D
<thoreauputic> DigitalHobbit: no worries :)
<DigitalHobbit> so what's the best gui based package manager for kubuntu? adept or kynaptic?
<DigitalHobbit> (hope i'm not starting a flame war)
<chavo> DigitalHobbit, I prefer synaptic personally
<DigitalHobbit> chavo: what specifically does it offer that adept or kynaptic don't have? i'm trying to stick with kde apps, although i might go with synaptic if the payoff is big enough.
<symbulos> hi there! kubuntu newbie here
<chavo> DigitalHobbit, it's been in development longer, and to me I prefer the interface
<chavo> you only need a couple of dependencies to install it
<chavo> plus if you install gtk-qt engine, it looks just like a kde app.
<symbulos> We are pretty desperate, connection are very slow here (very rural england). Can anyone send CD with the new version? I will pay postage.
<DigitalHobbit> i hadn't heard of gtk-qt before. sounds promising.
<symbulos> and CCDs of course
<chavo> just my opinion of course, I mostly use apt from command line anyway
<Mqueue> I can't seem to install RealPlayer on my KDE ?
<chavo> symbulos, there are a couple of places on the net that will do it. postage plus a buck or two
<symbulos> can you point me to any of them?
<chavo> symbulos, search cheap linux cds, on google
<chavo> not sure which ones ship to England
<chavo> symbulos, http://www.linuxcd.org/ they have it for $1.99 american and ship worldwide
<symbulos> chavo: thanks
<chavo> no problem
<symbulos> will try with cheap linux, I think it is in england
<chavo> cool
<aliveuser> if a env variable its exported, it'll stays after restart?
<chavo> aliveuser, put it in your ~/.bashrc
<symbulos> aliveuser: no, unless you put it in one of the config files, as far as I know
<aliveuser> perfect
<aliveuser> tnks guys
<symbulos> as chavo just said
<DigitalHobbit> ok, more problems: i'm trying to install some updates as well as the fglrx ati driver, but there are some http failures. and when i try to do an apt-get update, it complains about an invalid signature. any ideas?
<chavo> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<chavo> little bug in the update
<DigitalHobbit> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<DigitalHobbit> thanks
<symbulos> chavo: cheaplinux does sell kubunt 5.10 cds
<symbulos> chavo: http://www.cheeplinux.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=43&products_id=337&osCsid=b28d38bf4dae6fe58e935d1bf8b85614
<mmahmood> !mplayer
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<propagandhi> *ubotu* tell me about ati
<propagandhi> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<satafterh> hello, does anyone know how to unistall kde 3.5 amd revert back to 3.4.3
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> satafterh: why?
<satafterh> #Tm_T- having aloy of crashes
<satafterh> not system, apps
<Tm_T> strange
<Tm_T> have you reported it?
<satafterh> i realy dont know how, very new
<Tm_T> !bugs
<Tm_T> hmm
<satafterh> mosyly knqueror
<satafterh> konqueror
<Tm_T> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> how do i get icons on the desktop ?
<da_bon_bon> system, trash, etc ?
<aftertaf> morning all
<Hobbsee> afternoon aftertaf :)
<aftertaf> morning :)
* aftertaf insists.....
<aftertaf> hows Hobbsee this fine GetrelativeTime(Hobbsee) ?
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> dizzy?
<Hobbsee> apart from that, good
<da_bon_bon> shit! gtk qt engine still doesnt work as root !!
<Hobbsee> oh, and supposed to be studying
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> what you study again? i think i asked, but i just got up :D
<Hobbsee> final high school exams, did an english paper yesterday, next one on thurs
<Hobbsee> after that, there's 2 maths ones, a physics and a chemistry one
<chavo> da_bon_bon, works for me
<da_bon_bon> chavo: :( i even did kdesu kcontrol
<da_bon_bon> and set it up
<chavo> da_bon_bon, I'm not using kubuntu packages though. That might make a difference with kdesu
<da_bon_bon> then which packages ?
<chavo> I built it myself
<chavo> did you try just copying your ~/.gtkrc-2.0 to /root
<da_bon_bon> i did that.
<da_bon_bon> chavo: you BUILT kde ?!
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  oh yeah, finals as in all subjects ;)
<chavo> I build it every couple of days
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: that's the one
<aftertaf> chavo:  respect :)
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  respect 2
<chavo> I run the 3.5 branch from svn
<Hobbsee> hehe
<chavo> it's not that difficult, I've been running Linux for years
<da_bon_bon> chavo: woo hoo! cvs looks kew
<da_bon_bon> *kewl
<aftertaf> chavo:  when you build a tarball and do the ./autogen .... make install thing, it just replaces the binaries from the last build, right?
<chavo> well things break sometimes also, kmail broke on me and I didn't fix it for aslmost two days
<chavo> aftertaf, yes as long as you configure it to place them in he same spot
* aftertaf built e17 all by himself (with 100% help from a website.....)
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: which website ?
<chavo> I put my builds in /home/kde, doesn't interfere with system stuff and I have /home on a huge partition
<aftertaf> chavo:  ok. ad if i want to remove a package? make uninstall is not always present...
<da_bon_bon> chavo: you dont make packages ?
<chavo> aftertaf, cool, I got it running here also
<aftertaf> chavo:  hehe, not all works, but it works enough to drool over every day :D
<chavo> da_bon_bon, no I like to keep the development version separate
<da_bon_bon> ok, chakie 
<da_bon_bon> :!
<da_bon_bon> chavo.
<chavo> everyone does that :)
<chavo> who's this chakie guy anyway?
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> is there a simplish way to remove a make installed tarball?
<chavo> just run make uninstall in the directory
<da_bon_bon> chavo: :)
<aftertaf> does make uninstall always exist?
<chavo> yes, autotools handles all of that when you run configure
<aftertaf> nice :)
<chavo> of course I'm not supposed to suggest building stuff from source in here
<chavo> so don't do it!
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: which site helped you build e17 ?
<chavo> there's instructions somewhere on e's site
<chavo> well it tells you build order at least, lots of libs to build to get it running
<da_bon_bon> ok.
<ca5s4va> halo everyone 
<ca5s4va> i want to upgrade my hoary into breezy .....
<ca5s4va> i change all 'hoary' become 'breezy'
<haffe> Yes.
<ca5s4va> apt-get update    and  then   apt-get dist-upgrade 
<haffe> Yes.
<ca5s4va> are those steps correct ?
<haffe> Yes.
<ca5s4va> ok ... tq 
<haffe> I have i problem. I have downloaded a vcalendarfile that's encoded in QP. Is there some utility to convert it to UTF-8/ISO8859-1 ?
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  www.get-e.org
<aftertaf> and  #e here ;)
<da_bon_bon> ok, aftertaf 
<chavo> http://2sdw.com/enest1.png here's e17 running in an xnest window
<aftertaf> chavo:  i like it on this laptop, soooo fast :)
<aftertaf> footprint of 14 meg too ;)
<da_bon_bon> chavo: WOW! which kde theme ? how did u get that kewl taskbar ?
<haffe> Talk about not reading.
<da_bon_bon> chavo: use fish ?
<chavo> da_bon_bon, the kde windeco is Suse, the style is one I'm making and the taskbar is ripped from a windows theme
<chavo> yes I use fish
<da_bon_bon> chavo: pity i wont be able to get on kubuntu, unless i install kde-devel :(
<chavo> da_bon_bon, they have debs for the windeco http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23579
<da_bon_bon> kewl
<da_bon_bon> installing
<chavo> some color schemes look woerd with it though, but it installs some that you can use to start out with
<da_bon_bon> chavo: the theme .. and the taskbar ?
<da_bon_bon> can i get the theme ?
<aftertaf> chavo:  you ripped off vista ? :D
<chavo> yes
<aftertaf> hehe
<chavo> shhh!
<chavo> I love that background though
<chavo> da_bon_bon, http://2sdw.com/LH_FLIPPED.png that's the background I use for kicker, but kicker draws a one pixel line just outside of the background in 3.4
<chavo> and the start button is a kbfx theme
<da_bon_bon> i like transparent kicker
<da_bon_bon> chavo: and what wallpaper ?
<chavo> transparent is cool also
<chavo> it's the background from windows vista beta 1
<da_bon_bon> chavo: link ?
<da_bon_bon> no kfbx in repo
<chavo> da_bon_bon, http://2sdw.com/5060 (No Text).jpg
<chavo> wierd konq stripped the %20s back out
<da_bon_bon> kfbx --  any prepackaged deb for ubuntu ?
<chavo> I don't think so
<da_bon_bon> chavo: thats good .. firefox put em back in :)
<chavo> they show as spaces in konq address bar
<da_bon_bon> oh.
<da_bon_bon> ok.
<da_bon_bon> chavo: color scheme ?
<da_bon_bon> chavo: :( kde35's taskbar is sexy
<aftertaf> true
<chavo> yeah kicker has a lot of improvements in 3.5
<aftertaf> yeah :D
<da_bon_bon> true
<da_bon_bon> chavo: which color scheme ?
<chavo> da_bon_bon, http://2sdw.com/suse_vista.kcsrc.tar.gz uncompress it in ~/.kde.share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes
<chavo> well I gotta go to sleep it's almost 3 am. goodnight everyone
<Toma-> does anyone know how to turn on kmetabar/metabar?
<da_bon_bon> same here
<da_bon_bon> i want it too
<aftertaf> what is kmetabar?
<Toma-> its a kde-look thing...
<da_bon_bon> the bar on the left hand side
<Toma-> also in kde 3.5beta
<da_bon_bon> in a konqi window
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  you got cvs access?
<aftertaf> F9
<aftertaf> ?
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: cvs access to ? i am not installing e17 now.
<Toma-> thats it :) thanks aftertaf 
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: f98 is what i wanted .. 
<da_bon_bon> but how do i make it permanent ?
<aftertaf> lol da_bon_bon ok
<aftertaf> Dunno....
<da_bon_bon> :(
<aftertaf> try saving profile?
<aftertaf> ask Riddell ?
<da_bon_bon> ohok
<da_bon_bon> and no desktop access applet :(
<mcquaid> any one try to compile a qt app yet? i'm getting the 'Set $QTDIR to the Qt directory' even though i've got all the dev files installed
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  add it to kicker panel...
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: its not available at all
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  but was there by default? or not? remember not...
<da_bon_bon> no.
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  ah, that sux :)
<da_bon_bon> doesnt it :(
<aftertaf> yep.
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  e17 :)
<aftertaf> lol
<da_bon_bon> dont i wish
<da_bon_bon> i dont want to waste time building it, tho
<rysiek> Hello guys
<rysiek> As most of newbies here: "I've got a strange problem" ;)
<rysiek> I have added "vga=791" to my kernel args in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<da_bon_bon> and ?
<rysiek> at startup, the console is 1024x768 all right, but lsmod complains it cannot find the file /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/initrd/vesafb.ko - "no such file or directory"
<rysiek> it' quite wierd, as I have done locate vesafb.ko - and it's there
<rysiek> root@eclipse:/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/initrd # ls -l
<rysiek> (...)
<rysiek> -rw-r--r--  2 root root 13606 2005-10-10 15:16 vesafb.ko
<rysiek> not lsmod but insmod, of course ;)
<aftertaf> hehe
<rysiek> lsmod shows that... vesafb is loaded and working 8|
<aftertaf> kernel options not my area.....
<rysiek> :)
<aftertaf> rysiek:  what is your processor?
<rysiek> AMD AthlonXP 2400+
<aftertaf> install linux-k7 package...... optimised for amd proc :)
<da_bon_bon> aftertaf: how do i save the profile ?
<aftertaf> you're on 386 right now.
<rysiek> yeah, I kno
<da_bon_bon> oh
<da_bon_bon> found it
<aftertaf> da_bon_bon:  i cant remember...... 
<da_bon_bon> found it
<rysiek> aftertaf: but will the k7 package solve the issue? :)
<aftertaf> rysiek:  ok.
<aftertaf> dunno.... :)
<rysiek> d'oh :] 
<rysiek> ok, I suppose it will NOT mess up my system ;)
<da_bon_bon> how do i get an option to hibernate ?
<aftertaf> rysiek:  not at all...
<da_bon_bon> gnome does it in logout box
<rysiek> e.g. I have edited the grub's menu.lst file
<rysiek> will I have to do update-grub and re-edit it? :)
<da_bon_bon> rysiek: you want a framebuffer ?
<rysiek> aye
<rysiek> and I have a framebuffer :)
<da_bon_bon> i think ubuntu uses vga16gb , rysiek 
<aftertaf> rysiek:  ask on #ubuntu.. more ppl there
<da_bon_bon> so look up on options specific to it
<rysiek> ok, thx
<_justin> hrm my resolution is set correctly but my desktop is bigger than my monitor anyway.  anybody know why?
<CellarDoor> help !!
<CellarDoor> kubuntu is hanging on startup
<aftertaf> CellarDoor:  on what?
<aliveuser> does anyone know a good breezy tweaking guide?
<aliveuser> i'm interested in performance
<CellarDoor> I'm using knoppix atm... I don't know why kubuntu is hanging halfway through bootup but I might have made a mistake in my hdparm.conf (would that hang my system on startup) ?
<CellarDoor> Its the only thing I can think of...
<aftertaf> CellarDoor:  dont know. can you access the kernel logs in var? might see the error
<CellarDoor> ah I dunno how to do that from knoppix ??
<da_bon_bon> CellarDoor: open the drive from the icon on desktop
<CellarDoor> ok
<CellarDoor> da_bon_bon, done that
<da_bon_bon> then ?
<aftertaf> /var/log.... hunt around.
<da_bon_bon> just go the the location
<aftertaf> cant remember name exactly.
<CellarDoor> base-config.log has something about kdm.pid not found... but I think thats not it as it seems to be hanging before that... could be wrong
<CellarDoor> kdm.log.... Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7174, but
<CellarDoor> this X module is version 1.0.7667. Please be sure that your kernel
<CellarDoor> module and all NVIDIA driver files have the same driver version.
<CellarDoor> dunno if thats it either though
<Stargazers> Hi. This is stupid question but I have tried to find answer hours. So: How I can disable autorun on Ubnuntu/KDE? It really makes me crazy. I like automount but hate that it starts programs automatically. Ideas?
<Stargazers> Does anyone knows?
<Stargazers> :/
<jep> hej
<redguy|work> Stargazers: I might try to help you out, but you would have to repeat your question, since I have just joined
<CellarDoor> I had a fatal xserver error in there somewhere too... but I cant find which log it was
<CellarDoor> anyone got any ideas or should I just reinstall :/
<Stargazers> Well, my question is simply how I can disable CD-autorun.
<Stargazers> redguy|work: Any ideas?
<redguy|work> Stargazers: thinking... what do you exactly mean by autorun?
<aftertaf> the fact that it opens a new konq and stuff?
<Stargazers> CD-player, DVD-players etc
<Stargazers> Yep!
<Stargazers> That
<Stargazers> :D
<Stargazers> Konqueror x3
<Stargazers> :O
<aftertaf> Stargazers:  real pain.... yeah. specially as it dont work much :/
<aftertaf> this said, kde is good :)
<redguy|work> in gnome there was a simple way to disable it... got to be somewhere....
<Stargazers> Yep, in Gnome :(
<Stargazers> But I use KDE
<Stargazers> aftertaf: Well, KDE is better in other usage ;)
<aftertaf> search everywhere in ctlcenter
<Stargazers> Tried already :/
<aftertaf> :/
<Stargazers> It makes me crazy :D
<manveru> isn't it somewhere in the daemons-section of the controlcenter?
<manveru> a kind of autorun-daemon
<aftertaf> yeah me 2
<manveru> tho i never saw something like
<Stargazers> Hmm
<Stargazers> KDED Media Manager?
<aftertaf> hehe yep :)
<manveru> sounds like it
<aftertaf> could well be
<Stargazers> Keep track of media activities and allow to (un)mount (media:/)
<Stargazers> Eh... Does it means that it won't even mount media?
<manveru> might be configureable
<manveru> look for a config-file in your ~/.kde directory
<Stargazers> k
<Stargazers> No, it didn't help :(
<egonw> can anyone help me with this: KDE in breezy has sound, but amarok does not... played with possible engines, with no success
<aftertaf> egonw:  doesnt alsa work?, does another media player have sound?
<manveru> Stargazers; sorry, but i haven't got kubuntu yet, so i can't help you
<egonw> aftertaf: as said, KDE has sound... using esd
<Stargazers> Ok :( But thanks for trying still :)
<Stargazers> C u ->
<manveru> egonw; could you tell us what sound-system your artsd is using?
<egonw> KDE control -> test sound gives no problems
<egonw> manveru: esd
<aftertaf> egonw:  yeah, but xmms, beep, rhythmbox? tried one of those?
<manveru> in kde?
<aftertaf> manveru:  never got arts applet to load....
<egonw> manveru: yes
<manveru> what about OSS with threads or ALSA?
<aftertaf> egonw:  ^^ yeah, change kde sound system
<egonw> xmms has sound
<aftertaf> egonw:  esd hogs the sound
<manveru> and what is xmms using?
<egonw> esd
<aftertaf> xmms has what output engine?
<aftertaf> esd. ok.
<aftertaf> change esd to alsa or th oss in kde sound system
<manveru> huh... well, i have to say that i never used the enlightened engine
<aftertaf> esd is an old engine.
<aftertaf> afaik
<egonw> I don't have a preference for any engine...
<egonw> and so far used arts with alsa
<egonw> KDE config -> alsa works...
<egonw> I would guess Amarok -> aRts engine should work too then, correct?
<egonw> with alsasink?
<egonw> never mind... 
<egonw> that's with gstreamer...
<egonw> ok, selecting Amarok -> aRts engine does not give sound :(
<egonw> which I find rather anoying because I like amarok very much
<aftertaf> egonw:  amarok, alsa works?
<manveru> i've got the artsd running with OSS(threads) and amarok with gstreamer
<egonw> no
<egonw> xmms with alsa does not work either
<aftertaf> i admit i dont really understnd the workings of the sound engines on linux
<egonw> on hoary it worked fine
<manveru> well, maybe your kernel has no alsa-module
<aftertaf> i have oss threaded for kde, alsa for all the rest
<aftertaf> manveru:  std ubuntu kernel... so should have
<egonw> manveru: KDE uses alsa... and that has sounds...
<egonw> so it seems that alsa is not the problem
<ubuntu> Hey guys :)
* manveru is quiet :)
<aftertaf> when i run xms or beep with graphic equalizer on, the sound level drops reall y low...
<motyR> kde use arts
<MenZa`> Wow, I'm impressed
<MenZa`> I'm running Kubuntu Live atm
<MenZa`> That is just awsome
<aftertaf> hehe MenZa` :)
<MenZa`> Anyway, I'll just call acer.
<egonw> motyR: and Amarok using aRts does not give sounds, whereas KDE itself does...
<manveru> 6h before i get my kubuntu iso...
* egonw does not understand 
<aftertaf> egonw:  that makes two of us
<egonw> aftertaf, manveru: thanx for thinking along
<aftertaf> hehe :)
<aftertaf> try gstreamer with amaroK, like manveru does...
<egonw> aftertaf: tried that too...
<aftertaf> :/
<egonw> which backend?
<egonw> alsasink?
<aftertaf> threaded oss
<egonw> is that gstreamer0.8-oss ?
<egonw> bla... installing that crashes amarok all over me :(
<aftertaf> anoying, innit...... :/
<egonw> aftertaf: ok, reinstall the amarok packages.... over xine/autodetect is now working
<aftertaf> hehe nice one :)
<egonw> aftertaf: again thanx
<aftertaf> no pbs :)
<MenZa`> Hehe
<MenZa`> Hmm
* MenZa` scratches head
<MenZa`> oh gdi
<icewt> is there some video editing program for kde that allow cutting mpeg2?
<nikkia> icewt: not that i'm aware of
<icewt> nikkia, ok. i guess i'll have to use avidemux then
<freeflying> dose there has a software for index/search for kde 
<pparker> hi
<MenZa`> hi pparker 
<pparker> i've got a problem with amarok: when it plays, it use lot of cpu
<pparker> i'm on kubuntu breezy
<pparker> how to correct this issue ?
<MenZa`> I'm afraid I don't know
<MenZa`> I can try running it myself
<MenZa`> I'm on Breezy live though
<pparker> it seems 1.3.3 fixe this problems, so i hope it will be added quickly in kubuntu repositories
<asraniel> pparker: ah, so im not the only one! good to know
<asraniel> i mean.. amarok using aroun 50% of the cpu, isnt that normal
<pparker> iv' got also koffice not installed correctly, and kaffeine-xine crashes a lot too
<pparker> and last one: graphical boot don't work
<pparker> ok i added a source for koffice 1.4.2
<pparker> broken :(
<goo> Hello :)
<aftertaf> :)
<goo> What network device admin tools does KDE/Kubuntu offer for wireless and cabled network?
<goo> Gnome has it's own tools for that - does KDE has something compareable?
<asraniel> pparker: there is a workaround for the amarok cpu bug
<pparker> asraniel: tell me more
<asraniel> pparker: disable the get similar artists in last.fm
<asraniel> pparker: its discribed here: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17111
<asraniel> goo: i dont use wireless, but there are some tools for it in the menu
<pparker> thansk a lot asraniel !
<pparker> works fine now
<sekundek> Hi!
<sekundek> I need help with keyboard config
<sekundek> I have trouble write some special characters
<sekundek> in some program it work but in others i get ? instead of char
<sekundek> i use sl_SI.UTF-8 locale
<sekundek> can anybody help me where to look for set things up
<aftertaf> sekundek:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales, and choose your locale you mention as the default.
<aftertaf> hi again MenZa` 
<MenZa`> hi
<MenZa`> :d
<MenZa`> Just doing backup on my xp system
<MenZa`> Then = Reformat
<aftertaf> yeah :)
<MenZa`> Then = KUBUNTU :D
<MenZa`> Oh by the way
<MenZa`> I'm gonna do a dual boot
<MenZa`> If I want to be using kbuntu upon startup, if I don't select one, what do I install first? xp or kubuntu?
<MenZa`> kubuntu*
<kainos> hello
<kainos> help on network configuration using dhcp
<manveru> MenZa`; you have to install xp first
<aftertaf> MenZa`:  nope. install xp first, or itll kill grub
<MenZa`> okay
<MenZa`> that works :D
<manveru> MenZa`; because xp will override the boot-sector and the boot-loader of kubuntu
<kainos> i installed my kubuntu with disconnected network
<sekundek> aftertaf: i does not help
<aftertaf> kainos:  edit /etc/network/interfaces
<aftertaf> sekundek:  ok, was an idea, i dont know otherwise
<kainos> after a while i got hold og my network and tried configuring my network manually...
<kainos> how do i do  this?
<sekundek> ;)
<aftertaf> kainos:  for dhcp?
<sekundek> maybe anyone can help about this
<kainos> yes dhcp
<kainos> what shall i do with /etc/network/interfaces?
<kainos> aftertaf
<aftertaf> kainos:  you get a private message from me?
<puckman> I know I have said this several times but.....
* puckman loves kubuntu
<puckman> ah that feels bettter, sorry.
<BlankC> !automounter
<ubotu> BlankC: Do they come in packets of five?
<kainos> tnx aftertaf i will try it
<asraniel> can someone tell me why ubuntu is soooo much more popular than kubuntu? im just looking at the number of postings in the ubuntu forums.
<aftertaf> kainos:  cool you got it?
<aftertaf> asraniel:  existed first.......    not a gnome thing
<nikkia> asraniel: there's also the fact that all kubuntu users are by definition ubuntu users also
<verden01> hi
<aftertaf> :)
<verden01> is anyone running kubuntu 64
<aftertaf> not me.
<gibarian> Argh, still pending
<puckman> Kubuntu 64?
<puckman> they do one for the c64? WOW
<puckman> ;)
<Tm_T> yeah!
<BlankC> Dunno if its for real or not but here it is: http://lng.sourceforge.net/ Linux on c64.
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> i think he meant 64bit, nt 64k
<aftertaf> *not
<_haffe> Wonder if one can run KDE on a c64
<nikkia> BlankC: lunix != linux
<nikkia> they're about the same age, but they're very different things
<treefrog> seems quiet in here!
<treefrog> anyone around?
<Tm_T> :(
<treefrog> Y so glum Tm_T
<aftertaf> locales or perl problem ? "perl: warning: Setting locale failed.". how do i fix this?
<treefrog> Not sure aftertaf.. seems this place is a bit quiet anyway. 
<aftertaf> lol totally :)
<puckman> treefrog: yup
<kainos> how can i install kubuntu as thin client?
<kainos> how can i install kubunti\u as thin client
<kainos> help
<aftertaf> kainos:  as a thin client? what do you mean, what are youre resuirements?
<aftertaf> req*
<_fred> hi
<Tm_T> :(
<kainos> applications and other services runs on a remote server
<kainos> the client will simpley access these programs and run them from their PCs
<chimaera> hi..
<kasim> kainos: aftertaf: i came in a bit late, could you repeat the thin client topic, question ?
<chimaera> i have problems using kcontrol. 'non-admin' modules are working, the ones that require admin permission are displayed but after trying to switch to 'admin mode', kcontrol fall s back to the kcontrol main screen. any ideas?
<Thorfin> chimaera: I have the same problem and didin't managed to solve it
<Thorfin> so I would be interested if you fond any solution
<Thorfin> find*
<chimaera> Thorfin: sure thing..
<Thorfin> you can try to ask at #kde
<chimaera> Thorfin: did you ask over at #kde? also, have you visited bugs.kde.org?
<Thorfin> chimaera: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75114.html
<Thorfin> chimaera: no one is answering to questions in #kde
<Thorfin> that's a pity
<Hobbsee> there arent that many people over there
<Thorfin> 200 people
<Hobbsee> yeah
<chimaera> with probably 195 idling ;)
<Hobbsee> probably a fair few idle though
<Hobbsee> lol
<kwtm2> Once I download a *.deb file, how do I use Adept (or Synaptic) to install it?  Ie. how can I specify a repository that is my own /path_to_my/deb_files on my own hard drive?
<Hobbsee> kwtm2: in konsole, cd Foldername
<Hobbsee> which is case sensitive
<Hobbsee> sudo dpkg -i filenamehittabtoautocomplete
<Hobbsee> you dont have to use adept or synaptic to install it :)
<kwtm2> Thanks, Hobbsee.  What's the format to include that directory in /etc/apt/sources.list so I could use Adept to install it in the future?  (Say I download a truckload of .debs)
<mornfall> Hobbsee: don't forget sudo apt-get -f install afterwards =)
<Hobbsee> mornfall: what's that do?
<mornfall> Hobbsee: fix the broken dependencies you introduced with that dpkg run :-)
<chimaera> kwtm2: check http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/repository-howto/repository-howto.en.html
<Hobbsee> kwtm2: i wouldnt bother - cd to the directory, sudo dpkg -i *.deb and it'll work
<kwtm2> mornfall: could I do "sudo apt-get -f install 'mypackage.deb'" in the first place?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: ah right...i'll have to remember that
<mornfall> kwtm2: no
<chimaera> Thorfin: already tried to reinstall kcontrol?
<mornfall> kwtm2: apt doesn't deal with local packages... adept will, at some point
<kwtm2> Ah!  Thanks.
<mornfall> kwtm2: i suggest you file a wishlist so i keep it in mind for 2.0
<chimaera> well, apt does if you create a local repository..
<mornfall> kwtm2: (on bugs.kde.org)
<kwtm2> chimaera: Yes, how do I create a local repository?
<mornfall> chimaera: yeah, with apt-ftparchive after changing anything
<mornfall> chimaera: that's what i call "comfortable"
<Thorfin> chimaera: nope
<Thorfin> chimaera: did you?
<kwtm2> krusader depends on libkjsembed1 (>= 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu3); however:
<kwtm2>   Package libkjsembed1 is not installed
<kwtm2> uh-oh.  Dkpg didn't quite work.  I guess it's not dpkg's fault, since it won't do dependency resolution.  Can I use apt-get to install it?  It says: 
<kwtm2> krusader depends on libkjsembed1 (>= 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu3); however:
<kwtm2>   Package libkjsembed1 is not installed
<chimaera> mornfall: excuse me? oyu just haev to add ad deb-file line to sources.list and update the package file using dpkg-scanpackages * /dev/null | gzip -9c > binary/Packages.g
<chimaera> well, adjust the pathnames..
<kwtm2> chimaera:  Thanks!  What's the exact format for the deb-file line?  Is there a web page that explains this?  All I see are deb lines listing http sites.
<kwtm2> Ah, I see it on the web page now.  Is there also a need for a "deb-src file:///" line, or is "deb file:///" enough?  Is the deb-src for the source code?  (The word "source" has multiple meanings in the Debian world.)
<chimaera> kwtm2: no need for the src. and remove the binary from binary/
<mornfall> chimaera: excuse me? and how is that easier than apt-ftparchive (which does the same)
<chimaera> kwtm2: anyhow, you have to call the update script everytime you add packages..
<mornfall> chimaera: the point is that after getting a package you need to run a whole circus of commands just to get it installed with apt
<chimaera> mornfall: well, i don't know apt-ftparchive, so i have no idea. all i'm saying is that it'S not complicated for my taste.. but if one command (calling the update script) is a whole circus to you.. well, fine with me.
<_michel> ltsp installation sudo ltsp-build-client i get W: Failure trying to run: chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 dpkg... : any idea why?
<mornfall> chimaera: well, in general case, you will also have to move the downloaded file to the repository, apt update and such... and well, if you script it, it's admitting it's complicated :-)
<mornfall> chimaera: (and really, writing scripts is not what the user should be doing to install a single .deb)
<chimaera> mornfall: sure, but i used  to build my own kde-packages on sid. therefore i used such a local repo.. quite handy. not for the normal user, maybe, but if someone asks, i tell him a solution. if it's considered easy or not by him is out of my hands.. 
<chimaera> anyhow, that kcontrol-bug is really annoying. was working and then suddenly stoppen working yesterday evening..
<chimaera> btw, is there an unstable/exerimental repository for ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> chimaera: not really, there are backports once it opens, and there's universe and multiverse and all that
<chimaera> thanks..
<chimaera> Thorfin: reinstalling kcontrol did the trick.
<kwtm2> Damn, I updated the /etc/apt/sources.list and now Adept says there's a problem with starting Apt.  I guess sources.list is in the wrong format.  Do I put "deb file:///boxln/zip/deb binary" in the file if I have my deb files under /boxln/zip/deb/binary ?  
<apokryphos> kwtm2: pastebin your sources.list
<chimaera> kwtm2: nope.
<chimaera> "deb file:///boxln/zip/deb/binary /" 
<kwtm2> apokryphos: Maybe I just have to RTFM.  I'm going through the Apt HowTo right now.  Maybe if i still don't know in 10 minutes, I'll ask again.
<da_bon_bon> hi al
<da_bon_bon> having installed kde, i now want to remove GNOME .. fully .. how do i go about doing that ?
* buz is looking for someone who uses kubuntu on a tablet pc
<da_bon_bon> buz: hardly.
<buz> i can get a toshiba portegem200 for 1000EUR
<buz> (which is 700EUR below MSRP)
<buz> the net says i can use debian on it no problem
<buz> i just wonder if the tablet stuff is of any use
<da_bon_bon> then, most probably, you can use ubuntu too.
<buz> got standard stuff: centrino wireless and gf5200
<buz> both are well supported
<da_bon_bon> go ahead !
<kwtm2> New question: if I've just downloaded a .deb file, what's the fastest way to install it?  (I am starting to get a little bit too caught up in package management, so I'll learn it later and just install the package for now.)
<apokryphos> kwtm2: right-click
<da_bon_bon> kwtm2: dpkg -i FILE
<kwtm2> Oh!  Sorry, bad question since I already know dpkg -i; how do I get dependencies?  I have this package and dpkg won't install it due to dependency error.
<da_bon_bon> err.. sudo dpkg -i file
<apokryphos> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<apokryphos> kwtm2: man dpkg
<kwtm2> I'm using Adept.  Is it easier to use Synaptic?
<da_bon_bon> hey .. any good themes or windecos that are available as packages ?
<apokryphos> or again you can use the right-click
<da_bon_bon> kwtm2: i found synaptic better.
<kwtm2> apokryphos: the dpkg man page was what turned me off Debian in the first place.  It has taken 3 years for me to try Ubuntu (well, the first time it was LibraNet).
<kwtm2> Thanks, da_bon_bon.
<apokryphos> kwtm2: a man page put you off a distro? Hm.
<da_bon_bon> kwtm2: never pure debian .. ?
<apokryphos> kwtm2: maybe it's time for you to discover man:/dpkg  in konqueror ;-)
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: any method to completely remove gnome from my sys ?
<kwtm2> apokryphos: ahh... back then LibraNet didn't have KDE.  Maybe I'll try that.
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: yes. Do you do any searching before asking on here? ;-) This shouldn't be a substitute for Google and/or forums :P
<_david> Silly me deleted the sources.list file on my breezy. Can anyone send me their source.list file to me??
<Hobbsee> !tell _david about repositories
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: searched and asked a lot .. best solution i was told was to apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop and rmove one by one .. really ?!
<_david> hobbsee - I cant find repositories for my breezy
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: I don't think you have; seen about 10 people ask that on the forum and got more decent answers
<kwtm2> apokryphos: No, it was the dselect program. I could never understand it.  It kept saying "dependencies not resolved" and I could never tell if it meant that it was now going to resolve those dependencies for me, or whether it was unable to do so.  Then it would start downloading a ton of stuff even when I was just installing a tiny program, and whenever there was some error and I aborted, the next time it had to download a ton of 
<kwtm2> oads were going so I wouldn't have to re-download.
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> [sources]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Hobbsee> _david: see the breezy repos from that post
<apokryphos> kwtm2: well next time you get into dpkg hell, let me know what's causing it
<_david> hobbsee - thanks.
<kwtm2> apokryphos: Ok!  I'll ask you now:
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: any links ? or you want to send me on a fishing expdition ?
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: or teach you how to use the mighty "Search" that they have ;-)
<raphink> hi all
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: is this on a clean install? As in, have you installed many other things?
<kwtm2> apokryphos: here it comes:
<kwtm2> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of krusader:
<kwtm2>  krusader depends on libkjsembed1 (>= 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu3); however:
<kwtm2>   Package libkjsembed1 is not installed.
<NeedHelp> Hi, i need to install the software TeamSpeak, can someone help me?
<raphink> anyone having kde 3.5beta1 manages to use gpg encoding ?
<raphink> or just signatures
<apokryphos> kwtm2: where did you get that from?
<kwtm2> That was from the command line "dpkg -i myKrusaderPackage.deb"
<mornfall> chimaera: i definitely find dpkg -i ; sudo apt-get -f install easier :-)
<raphink> kwtm2: did you try apt-get -f install?
<kwtm2> That was teh result of the command line
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: no. hoary to breezy. lots of stuff installed. customized.
<kwtm2> raphink: how do I "apt-get -f install"?  Do I append MyKrusaderPackage.deb to the end of that?
<apokryphos> kwtm2: no... where did you get the deb from?
<raphink> nope kwtm2 
<chimaera> mornfall: me, too. that is, i always have one root-tab in konsole open so i spare mysef the sudo ;)
<raphink> kwtm2: sudo apt-get -f install
<raphink> nothing else
<kwtm2> I downloaded it from SourceForge.  It was the Ubuntu deb.
<kwtm2> raphink: should my package filename be in that command somehow?
<chimaera> mornfall: just wanted to show alternatives.. thats all.
<raphink> then if dependencies lack
<apokryphos> kwtm2: and what was it for, hoary/breezy? Why not use the one in kubuntu's repositories? Dated or something?
<kwtm2> Btw, I'm logged in as root (well, in one of the Konsole windows I am)
<da_bon_bon> kwtm2: why use apt to install individual packages ?
<mornfall> chimaera: i have an somewhat-elaborate shell function 'apt' that runs aptitude if available and apt-get if not, using sudo :-)
<kwtm2> apokryphos: krusader isn't even in the Ubuntu repositories.  I have no idea why.
<raphink> you can try sudo apt-get build-dep nameofyourpackage
<raphink> and then dpkg -i nameofyourpackage
<apokryphos> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: (Twin-panel (commander-style) File Manager for KDE), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.60.0-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1937 kB, Installed size: 5276 kB
<NeedHelp>  (li):[Diego:[(li)  ha lasciato la chat.
<apokryphos> kwtm2: yes it is
<NeedHelp> Hi, i need to install the software TeamSpeak, can someone help me?
<apokryphos> kwtm2: even though it's kinda lame compared to Konq :P
<kwtm2> apokryphos: So why can't Adept find the package?  Is it deficient?  I'll try Synaptic if necessary.
<raphink> apokryphos: I don't have it either
<raphink> <~~~   raphink sur raphink  14:08:21 #14 : ~/knetworkconf-0.6.1   ~~~>
<raphink>  $ apt-cache search krusader
<mornfall> kwtm2: do you have universe in repos?
<raphink> no answer...
<kwtm2> Apokryphos: konq is too slow to be a file manager.
<apokryphos> kwtm2: obviously it has nothing to do with adept
<mornfall> same to raphink 
<apokryphos> kwtm2: yeah right
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: why did you ask ?
<raphink> and I have all repositories activated
<NeedHelp> Hi, i need to install the software TeamSpeak, can someone help me?
<chimaera> mornfall: mostly i just use apt. beeing one of those old-school debian guys. got used to synaptic, though. adpept is just lacking too many feature.. i'll take a look ta t again in some months..
<kwtm2> mornfall: I uncommented the "universe" lines in /etc/apt/sources.list, and I was able to install mplayer, so I suppose it is.
<raphink> o_O
<raphink> apt-cache doesn't find krusader
<raphink> but apt-get install installs it
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: remove something like libgnome2-0
<raphink> lol
<raphink> NeedHelp: what is this program?
<NeedHelp> Teamspeak
<kwtm2> raphink: Can you clarify: do you mean "apt-get install" or "apt-get install krusader"?
<NeedHelp> :raphink Teamspeak
<mornfall> *sigh*
<raphink> kwtm2: apt-get install krusader 
<apokryphos> kwtm2: mplayer is in Multiverse, not universe
<kwtm2> raphink: I'll try that.
<raphink> NeedHelp: what is that?
<kwtm2> apokryphos: I know, but I figured if I got multiverse right, I probably got universe right.
<mornfall> raphink: it's a bit like skype, but more for game comm
<NeedHelp> :raphink look @ mornfall
<raphink> kwtm2: to be more precise just in case, you ahve to type : sudo apt-get install krusader
<apokryphos> or just use adept
<NeedHelp> :raphink I PREFERE SKYPE but i dunno how to install skype
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: sudo apt-get remove libgnome2-0 gnome*  -- that must get everything .. only, it removes gaim too.
<apokryphos> !tell NeedHelp about skype
<raphink> NeedHelp: do you know easy ubuntu?
<raphink> or automatix
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: obviously -- no need for the wildcard
<NeedHelp> no i dunno
<kwtm2> Ahh!  I see that "apt-get install krusader" suggested that I do "apt-get -f install".  I wonder what that does.  Hope this works.
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: ubuntu's gaim uses gnome libs. Not sure why you'd use it anyway, but hey :P
<raphink> kwtm2: `apt-get -f install ' repairs your database
<raphink> when it's broken
<apokryphos> kwtm2: that's because you tried to install the faulty deb earlier
<NeedHelp> I received an HOWTO thanks
<raphink> that's why I had told you to do it earlier
<apokryphos> well, installed it without the correct depends earlier that is
<raphink> yep
<kwtm2> I still have error msgs... would it be rude to paste 5 long lines of stuff here?
<raphink> kwtm2: did you run `sudo apt-get -f install'?
<apokryphos> yes
<apokryphos> kwtm2: use a pastebin service
<kwtm2> Yes, I just did.  I got errors from that:
<kwtm2> Where's the pastebin?
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: kopete ? :)
<apokryphos> kwtm2: /topic
<raphink> kwtm2: paste me the erros in PV
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: that's right!
<kwtm2> raphink: "PV" = ... ?
<raphink> private
<apokryphos> or just post in #flood
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: err.. i am ver accustomed to gaim
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: unlucky :P
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: though kopete has many great features! like decent file transfer .. and integration :)
<apokryphos> indeed
<apokryphos> and has proper webcam support (in svn only so far, though)
<da_bon_bon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71628&highlight=completely+remove+gnome --> this is nice
<chimaera> da_bon_bon: they should really work on jabber-muc support.. w/o it, i just refuse using kopete.. ;)
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: right .. 
<apokryphos> plus, gaim is just ugly :P
<kwtm2> raphink: I can't send pvt msgs
<kwtm2> I have to register first.  Hang on.
<raphink> oh right you need to register
<apokryphos> kwtm2: post in #flood
<NeedHelp> Help ME! For downloading skype this adress don't works! Why? deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<apokryphos> kwtm2: /msg nickserv register password
<chimaera> apokryphos: well, at least has feasible jabber-muc support..
<NeedHelp> it finds skype
<NeedHelp> but it don't install it
<da_bon_bon> NeedHelp: on ubuntu, you MUST use etch , not stable.
<da_bon_bon> right again, apokryphos 
<apokryphos> NeedHelp: that error is dead; just download the deb directly from the link it provides on that wiki page
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: you use kde from svn ?
<FiNeX> hi all!
<apokryphos> sure, but not on my default account
<kwtm2> apokryphos: done!  It's in flood
<raphink> just reading /topic, is the GPG fixes linked to issues with kmail?
<NeedHelp> :apokryphos where can i find it?
<apokryphos> kwtm2: make sure you don't get errors from apt-get update
<apokryphos> NeedHelp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype -- the link I gave you earlier
<kwtm2> apokryphos: So I do "apt-get update" first?
<apokryphos> of course
<apokryphos> and verify that there are no errors
<NeedHelp> :apokryphos ok thanks, (i am on Kubuntu)
<apokryphos> you could just be experiencing us.archive evilness again
<kwtm2> I just ran it about 3 times before I signed on.
<apokryphos> and did you get errors?
<raphink> yes he did
<raphink> some sources can't be fetched it seems
<kwtm2> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<kwtm2> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<kwtm2> Yes.  It says: 
<kwtm2> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<kwtm2> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<apokryphos> remove the us.archive rubbish then, and see if it's ok then
<raphink> the us breezy backports
<raphink> kwtm2: don't remove them, comment them
<raphink> put a # before each line about us breezy backports
<raphink> so you can add them again when they work
<raphink> by removing the #
<NeedHelp> :apokryphos When i try connecting http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/  it says 403 forbidden ;_;
<kwtm2> raphink: too late!  But I have a backup copy
<raphink> as yo uwish ;)
<apokryphos> NeedHelp: don't use the repository, then
<apokryphos> NeedHelp: note that there is an *Or* -- so just directly download the deb as it mentions previously
<raphink> NeedHelp: then go to skype.com and download the .deb package
<apokryphos> kwtm2: you shouldn't have removed it
<raphink> and install it manually
<apokryphos> just altered the us. stuff
<kwtm2> raphink: only the backports, or replace all "us.archives.ubuntu" with "archives.ubuntu"?
<apokryphos> (that's what I meant)
<raphink> only the breezy backports kwtm2 
<raphink> otherwise you'll remove most of your sources I guess
<raphink> kwtm2: once you're done commenting (or removing) the lines
<raphink> run sudo apt-get update again
<kwtm2> raphink: Done!  And then "apt-get -f install" and then "apt-get install krusader".  It says everything is done.
<kwtm2> So let me see if Krusader is here...
<raphink> should be ;)
<kwtm2> Yes!!!
<kwtm2> Awesome!  Thank you people!
<helpme2> is it true that having both ubuntu & kubuntu is problematic in breezy?
<apokryphos> no
<raphink> I don't have problems helpme2 
<raphink> there's no reason why it should be a problem to have both kde and gnome on the same system
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> thankfully
<kwtm2> Wow, I love that Krusader.  Thanks, all.
* apokryphos dislikes it properly :P
<apokryphos> epitome of a pseudo-konqueror :D
<raphink> lol
<raphink> I love konqueror
<raphink> ;:)
<apokryphos> touche
* Hobbsee is getting sick of kde3.5 beta2 lol
<da_bon_bon> why, Hobbsee ?
<da_bon_bon> Hobbsee: \btw, which repo ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how do i get rid of these damned error messages???
<asraniel> anybody has beta 2? is it bugy or not? reviews anyone? :-)
<da_bon_bon> ftp.kde.org one ?
<Hobbsee> see kubuntu site
<Hobbsee> asraniel: right now, a pain in the neck
<da_bon_bon> this ? ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta2/kubuntu/
<Hobbsee> that too
<Hobbsee> i'm getting artsd crashing on me error messages around every 5 seconds
<Hobbsee> and havent been able to find out how to make them stop
<Hobbsee> so i kill them every fifty or so, by holding enter
<da_bon_bon> Hobbsee: where on kubuntu.org ? cant find it anywhere ?
<Hobbsee> maybe it's not quite up there
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: eek! why doesnt kopete auto connect ?
<Hobbsee> go to the beta one page, and stick a 2 where the one is
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: you haven't set it to?
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: err.. cant find it.
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: the handbooks are always good; it's probably in there =)
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: help:/kopete  in Konqueror
<raphink> da_bon_bon: ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta2/kubuntu/ works
<raphink> just tried it
<Hobbsee> raphink: you installed it yet?
<raphink> I'm installing
<Hobbsee> raphink: good luck!
<raphink> I am currently using beta1
<da_bon_bon> raphink: how do i add it in apt ?
<raphink> so i'll see if it's better
<da_bon_bon> Hobbsee: what error messages ?
<Hobbsee> ones about artsd
<Hobbsee> i cant get to the backtrace, there's an error there too
<raphink> da_bon_bon: edit your sources.list ( sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list )
<raphink> then add the following line
<raphink> deb ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta2/kubuntu breezy main
<raphink> if you're using breezy
<da_bon_bon> yes.
<da_bon_bon> thanks
<raphink> it's very slow though :(
<Hobbsee> true
<da_bon_bon> raphink: the server ? or kde itself ?
<raphink> 2% [2 kdelibs4c2 2976768/8462kB 35%]                                                                                 42,5kB/s 1h5m38s
<raphink> :(
<raphink> the server
<Hobbsee> slow repositories was the least of my problems with it lol...
<da_bon_bon> what ?! bytes per second
<Hobbsee> yeah, it goes up
<raphink> no
<raphink> kilobytes per second
<da_bon_bon> Hobbsee: which repo did you use ?
<Hobbsee> kubuntu.org one
<Hobbsee> first one on that list
<da_bon_bon> oooh! u r fast .. raphink : my fastest net speed is 30 kbps tops
<raphink> lol
<raphink> mine is 20 mbps top
<da_bon_bon> Hobbsee: where is the list ?
<da_bon_bon> raphink: lucky
<raphink> about 1000x faster ;)
* apokryphos 's is around 780 KB/s
<apokryphos> unless I'm downloading onto my server :D
<da_bon_bon> you lucky <insert country here> - ians :D
<apokryphos> where it's 6meg/s :P
<raphink> lol
<raphink> doesn't work with my country though da_bon_bon 
<da_bon_bon> why, raphink ?
<raphink> since it finishes with ench in my case
<da_bon_bon> Hobbsee, raphink: gpg key signing errors :(
<da_bon_bon> and this doesnt wor\k --ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta2/kubuntu/ARCHIVE
<da_bon_bon> raphink: french - ian :D
<Hobbsee> i'll get you the link i used in a sec
<raphink> :p
<Hobbsee> if you get the blasted artsd errors, use killall knotify
<Hobbsee> and it will all go away
<raphink> da_bon_bon: with ridell's key?
<da_bon_bon> Hobbsee: i wont be updating kde till today night, when my net is free :)
<Hobbsee> :D they're gone!
<raphink> da_bon_bon: if you've got key problems with kde beta
<raphink> download Jonathan Ridell's key
<raphink> wget http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<raphink> and then
<raphink> sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<raphink> then it should work 
<da_bon_bon> ok .. great
<scanner> Hi
<scanner> :-)
<raphink> hi scanner 
<Hobbsee> hi
<scanner> Cool the new kubuntu version
<scanner> :-)
<raphink> hmm sure
<raphink> :)
<da_bon_bon> oooh! key errors in archive.ubuntu.com too :P
<da_bon_bon> ubotu: gpg error
<ubotu> da_bon_bon: Do they come in packets of five?
<da_bon_bon> fo :P
<raphink> da_bon_bon: paste them in PV
<scanner> Do you know how can I install j2re
<scanner> ?
<da_bon_bon> paste what ?
<raphink> scanner: use automatix
<raphink> paste the error messages da_bon_bon 
<scanner> ?????????
<da_bon_bon> scanner: get the sun package .. do apt-get install java-package , make-jpkg , and then install resulting deb
<raphink> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<raphink> taht's the easiest way to install a lot of useful non free stuff
<da_bon_bon> GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Hobbsee> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta2.php
<Hobbsee> is the link to the beta 2, if anyone's brave enough
<Hobbsee> got rid of the blasted crashing symbols for long enough to get to it
<scanner> scanner@TRINITY:~$ sudo apt-get install java-package
<scanner> Password:
<scanner> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<scanner> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso... Fatto
<scanner> E: Impossibile trovare java-package
<helpme2> can i just install kubuntu by adding kubuntu install cd to synaptic, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, without internet? or will intenet be needed?
<apokryphos> scanner: do not paste in here -- use a pastebin.
<apokryphos> helpme2: yes
<raphink> it should work helpme2 
<helpme2> apokryphos: without internet?
<raphink> yes helpme2 
<helpme2> thanks
<raphink> scanner: you've got two options
<raphink> either download the .bin installer from sun 
<raphink> or use automatix
<raphink> well there are other options but these are the easiest ones
<scanner> what is automatix
<raphink> easy ubuntu might do it oo
<raphink> I sent you the link scanner
<NeedHelp> apokryphos: THANK YOU! IT WORKS!!
<raphink> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<raphink> automatix is a script that will install some non-free stuff on yoru system
<raphink> like java, flash, skype, and other things
<scanner> WAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<scanner> :-)
<scanner> Thanks guy
<raphink> you have download it here : http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=2990&d=1129612364
<raphink> then isntall zenity : sudo apt-get install zenity
<raphink> tar xzf automatix-breezy.tar.gz
<raphink> cd Automatix
<raphink> ./install
<raphink> after that
<raphink> Automatix should be installed in you menu
<raphink> and you just have to run it
<raphink> and it will install codecs, java, flash and other stuff
<raphink> real player too
<helpme2> wow i never heard abt automatix anywhere:(
<raphink> it's quite new
<da_bon_bon>  New user accounts (who have not run KDE before) can't log in to KDE --> WHAT ?! why ?
<raphink> it's based on the idea of easy ubuntu
<raphink> da_bon_bon: ?
<da_bon_bon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<da_bon_bon> oohh! beta1
<Hobbsee> yeah, beta1
<raphink> never had this pb
<dazza> man it's a nuthouse in #ubuntu...
<Tm_T> beta2 is different ;)
<Hobbsee> beta2 certainly is different...
<raphink> why dazza ?
<Tm_T> I like
<da_bon_bon> sure guys !
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i dont like, my machine gives error messages until i kill knotify, which means i get no notifications!
<dazza> raphink: 500 people, so much talking...
<raphink> hehe
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hm?
<Hobbsee> dazza: that's normal for #ubuntu
<raphink> I wouldn't like that ;)
<dazza> my irc client isn't really optimised for heavy irc use... hehe
<raphink> + I don't like gnome , so...
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: having a little trouble with kde 3.5 beta 2 here lol
<dazza> Hobbsee: it's been heavier since breezy came out
<Hobbsee> dazza: which are you using?  true
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: that's strange
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<raphink> pfff
<Hobbsee> it is
<apokryphos> yuck :P
<dazza> Hobbsee: kopete :) cos i use IM more than IRC
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<scanner> I have to install it as root?
<Hobbsee> konversation here, using kopete for chat
<scanner> Sorry
<scanner> I'de lost my connection
<raphink> I use both kopete for IM and Konversation for IRC
<apokryphos> IRC is technically IM </pedant>
<raphink> since I had so many pbs with IRC in kopete some time ago
<da_bon_bon> xchat rulez ! i can almost hear apokryphos "eeek"-ing it :D
<raphink> oh well same as Hobbsee that is :)
* apokryphos shivers
<raphink> da_bon_bon: xchat ! you gtk guy :p
<Hobbsee> lol
<mcscruff> anyone installed kde 3.5 beta 2?
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: come to the light!
* da_bon_bon feels like a revolutionist
<da_bon_bon> :D
<raphink> loool
<helpme2> whr can i download automatix?
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: light ? there aint no firefox in the light of kde :(
<raphink> mcscruff: I'm installing it now
<dazza> raphink: i used to have separate apps for each but i found myself neglecting irc because of all the im convos
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: firefox yuck :P
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: konqueror yuck yuck .. really
<apokryphos> well, tbh, I do like Firefox. Just not as much as Konqueror or Opera
<raphink> helpme2: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=2990&d=1129612364
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: why? You don't like fast applications? ;-)
<apokryphos> and superior HTML rendering engines :D
<mcscruff> raphink, have you got the repo?
<scanner> sorry
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: i know FF is slow .. but secure, stable, compatible .. what more ? mature too
<scanner> I lost my connection
<scanner> ;-(
<Hobbsee> mcscruff: yes...
<raphink> mcscruff: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta1.php
<raphink> I prefer konqueror to firefox
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: secure? They announce major security flaws like every other week :D. Stable? Pretty much. Compatible? That's a big plus? ;-) 
<mcscruff> thats beta 1
<da_bon_bon> :)
<raphink> hehe
<dazza> da_bon_bon: ff can't do things like imap://user@emailserver/ to read email
<psyke> hi, has anyone tried to install initng on ubuntu breezy?
<raphink> oh sorry mcscruff 
<helpme2> raphink: its asking me with what app i want to open it.......
<psyke> or kubuntu :)
<da_bon_bon> i am fighting a losing battle, apokryphos ... as i was fighting yesterday for kde :(
<raphink> replace with a 2 http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta2.php
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: against gnomers? Good luck.
<dazza> da_bon_bon: firefox is better for non-conformant websites IMHO
<raphink> helpme2: do you have ubuntu or native kubuntu?
* apokryphos would call them gnomes, but thinks it good be taken badly
<apokryphos> dazza: in many cases, most certainly
<apokryphos> dazza: but then again IE is even better
<raphink> do you guys know why the gnome logo only shows the track of his feet?N
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: no. with you .. u always offer such counter-points that i am :X
<apokryphos> which is saying something 8)
<dazza> apokryphos: but setting up IE under ubuntu? pain!
<apokryphos> dazza: and ugly
<raphink> dazza: installing IE under linux is forbidden by the IE licence
<raphink> :p
<apokryphos> slow, crap, rubbish etc etc
<dazza> apokryphos: indeed - especially under KDE
<raphink> helpme2: ?
* apokryphos refuses to ever use IE unless he's making a website
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink> even then
<dazza> raphink: and watching dvds with libdvdcss is forbidden by the royal arseholes at ARIA/RIAA :D
* Hobbsee refuses to ever use IE even when she's making a website
<raphink> hehe
* dazza cares, he really does
<raphink> same here Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: really .. u use konqueror, kopete, and konversation ?
<raphink> anywhere, no IE
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: a big part of your market will be disappointed :P
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: kvirc instead of konversation
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: they'll complain if it doesnt work right...
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: though I think konversation might well be better for most users (isn't for me)
<raphink> kde 3.5beta install done
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: indeed
<raphink> :)
<Hobbsee> and it's not like i sell anything off it anyway
<Hobbsee> raphink: nice...good luck!
<raphink> gonna restart kde to try it
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: i still like irssi the best
<Hobbsee> restart x to use it
<raphink> cya 
<Hobbsee> cya soon
<helpme2> raphink: when i click on ur link, the open with window opens....???
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: I just can't help feeling dirty confining myself to CLI when there are a few great GUI apps for the job
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: you like gui and hate CLI ?
<apokryphos> quite the contrary
* dazza gives up on kopete as an IRC client
<apokryphos> but a balance of the two is necessary in Linux
<apokryphos> dazza: it doesn't make the best attempt at one 8)
<apokryphos> it's slow, and intensive, and lacks a few basic IRCisms
<apokryphos> (well, first two points: on big channels)
<scanner> Ciao belli. See you later..
<ndazza> yeah it really sucks on big channels
<raphink> back
<ndazza> but worst of all if you use /commands that don't exist it dumps them straight into the channel
<raphink> arggh
<Hobbsee> raphink: how is it?
<raphink> artds crashing
<Hobbsee> lol
<ndazza> eg /chanserv identify secret
<Hobbsee> killall knotify
<Hobbsee> in a terminal
<Hobbsee> go quick before you get too many of them
<raphink> it's not knotify
<apokryphos> heh
<Hobbsee> raphink: then kill random things till you find it, that was what i was told lol
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: any suggestions for mplayer ? 
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: as in?
<helpme2> which is faster: kubuntu or ubuntu? in bootup and in general?
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: qt vs. gtk
<Hobbsee> raphink: once you fix that, does your akregator crash on you when you try and configure it, and then every subsequent time?
<da_bon_bon> helpme2: bootup : same. general : ubuntu.
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: Qt is of course better than GTK :P
<ndazza> helpme2: they are based on the same packages, so except for the gui there will be no differences
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: of course lol
<apokryphos> though for players if they're good I don't care much for them -- they all do the job well
<apokryphos> xine is ugly, but when I watch a film I don't look at it so its lack of aesthetic appeal doesn't bother me much
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: err.. qt alternative for gtk ..  (1) mplayer
<apokryphos> I know
<da_bon_bon> (2) gimp
* apokryphos just uses mplayer directly if he ever does
<da_bon_bon> sugegst alternative qt software, apokryphos 
<apokryphos> though kmplayer and kplayer allegedly work ok
<apokryphos> da_bon_bon: kaffeine
<da_bon_bon> ok.
<da_bon_bon> gimp ?
<helpme2> kmplayer & kplayer are awful....give u greenish picture..kaff is best
<apokryphos> Krita exists, but is more primitive than GIMP
<apokryphos> (despite being in development for a few years)
<raphink> pfiew
<ndazza> da_bon_bon: (1) kaffeine, kvideo, noatun, (2) there isn't really one, tho there's one under way
<raphink> done desactivating arts
<Hobbsee> raphink: what'd you have to kill?
<Hobbsee> nice
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> well, players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<da_bon_bon> ndazza: which one is under way ?
<raphink> Hobbsee: I just killed artsd as many times as required
<apokryphos> ndazza: there is -- krita
<ndazza> da_bon_bon: don't remember the name sorry :) it's on kdeapps.org though i think, if ur really keen
<raphink> then turned the service off
<Hobbsee> lol...i tried that first, didnt work here
<Hobbsee> does your akregator work?
<raphink> well Hobbsee the thing is that kde 3.5 beta is not yet released 
<ndazza> apokryphos: that might have been the one i read about yea
<Hobbsee> especially when you try and configure it?
<Hobbsee> true
<raphink> so it's quite normal that it doens't- work well
<raphink> wait I'll try
<Hobbsee> lol...i got  used to it working beautifully after beta1
<apokryphos> ndazza: it's in the repos
<da_bon_bon> ndazza: krita ?
<raphink> korganizer crashed
<raphink> without doing anything but opening kontact
<Hobbsee> ah yes, fun
<ndazza> da_bon_bon: hold up i'll install it and see if that's the one i was thinking of
<Hobbsee> Riddell: where are we supposed to file all these bug reports too?
<raphink> kontact crashed by clicking on akregator
<raphink> well it's just not usable
<raphink> lol
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> clearly
<raphink> for fun maybe
<raphink> but nothing else
<raphink> + it removed by nice kdm theme :(
<raphink> lol
<da_bon_bon> ndazza: luck fast net user :(
<ndazza> da_bon_bon: even better, local repo ;)
<Hobbsee> raphink: odd how it went to so unstable, even for a beta...
<raphink> at least kmail seems to work
<raphink> yes
<raphink> and beta2
<raphink> while beta1 is qutie stable
<da_bon_bon> ndazza: u cache ubutnu;s ftp ?
<raphink> beta2 should be even more
<Hobbsee> yeah!
<ndazza> da_bon_bon, apokryphos yep krita's the one i read about
<ndazza> da_bon_bon: yes
<raphink> I guess I'd have to deinstall everything if I want to get back to beta1
<raphink> ;)
<Hobbsee> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89950
<ndazza> da_bon_bon: tho i won't be for much longer, i only fetched it for software freedom day and it's a pain in the butt to keep up to date
<Hobbsee> well, we're certainly not alone with the artsd dying on us
<da_bon_bon> ndazza: have you kde35b2 ?
<Hobbsee> raphink: i hope not!
<ndazza> da_bon_bon: nope i only have the official repos locally
<Hobbsee> raphink: is it possible to just change the repositories to what they were before, and go from there?
<raphink> nope Hobbsee 
<raphink> apt-get upgrade only UPgrades
<Hobbsee> *cries*
<raphink> I don't think there's a way
<raphink> I did it not long ago
<Hobbsee> ah well, removing kde then, and then changing the sources list?
<raphink> downgrading
<ndazza> da_bon_bon: that alone is 80GiB which is more than enough hehe
<raphink> by removing essential librairies in kde
<raphink> forcing to remove them
<da_bon_bon> ndazza: why did you get them, anyway ?
<raphink> and removing the repos
<raphink> and apt-get -f install
<raphink> something like
<Hobbsee> but how would you remove the repos?
<raphink> dpkg -r --force-all kdelibs4
<ndazza> da_bon_bon: for software freedom day. we held an installfest and wanted an up to date local repo to update/install extra software from 
<raphink> then
<raphink> remove the repos from sources.lsit
<raphink> sources.list
<da_bon_bon> ndazza: oh, ok.
<raphink> and then apt-get -f install
<raphink> I'zll try it 
<raphink> before I tell you bad things ;)
<Hobbsee> ok lol
<ndazza> da_bon_bon: took me over a week to download, about 7-14Gig a day
<Hobbsee> i'd hate to have to use vi or something to change it...
<da_bon_bon> ndazza: wow! imagine that on a 27kbps :)
<helpme2> anyone tried prelinking here? is it worth it?
<ndazza> Hobbsee: nano is easy to use on command line
<ndazza> da_bon_bon: i worked out it would take over 8hours to leech on 10Meg ethernet :D
<raphink> Hobbsee: pv
<ndazza> helpme2: yes i've tried it. i don't bother because speed isn't that important to me but it's low risk and it works
<da_bon_bon> great, md
<helpme2> ndazza: do gnome apps also load faster with it?
<da_bon_bon> *ndazza
<MenZa> hi
<tklauser> Hi
<MenZa> I'm having problems installing
<MenZa> The basic stuff, the kernel etc. is installed
<ndazza> helpme2: everything will be a little faster yes
<MenZa> But the additional packages won't install
<MenZa> So I click "Continue"
<MenZa> It reboots
<helpme2> ndazza: and it has no side effects i hope:)
<MenZa> I put in the CD and it gives starts going "Download package xxx out of yyy"
<MenZa> But then I get loads of errors
<MenZa> Is there a problem with my CD?
<ndazza> helpme2: i've never heard of a problem with it. many of my friends have prelink as a daily cron job so they odn't have to remember to run it after an update :)
<ndazza> oh... i haven't updated to the final breezy release...
<helpme2> ndazza: i see...thanks
<ndazza> helpme2: no probs
<MenZa> So, anyone?
<MenZa> I'm pretty annoyed about this problem :\
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> stupid me
<raphink> lol
<Hobbsee> raphink: what'd you do lol?
<Hobbsee> try and do it from within kde?
<raphink> I was removing packages
<Hobbsee> MenZa: pastebin the errors
<raphink> so I killed kdm
<helpme2> why kubuntuforums.net is so outdated and quiet??
<raphink> lol
<raphink> I'm installing kde again
<Hobbsee> helpme2: everyone's on ubuntuforums.org
<raphink> beta1
<Hobbsee> lol
<raphink> but I'm on irssi now
<Hobbsee> can you force reinstall it, from that repository?
<raphink> in the meanwhile
<MenZa> I'm having problems installing... The basic stuff, the kernel etc. is installed, But the additional packages won't install, So I click "Continue". It reboots. I put in the CD and it starts going. But then I get loads of errors, do I have a cd problem?
<raphink> I don't force
<helpme2> Hobbsee: ya right......ubuntuforums is more updated as well
<raphink> I removed the beta2repos
<raphink> so apt-get install kde
<raphink> only installs beta1
<raphink> which is left
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> is it kde or kubuntu-desktop?
<raphink> kubuntu-desktop doesn't work
<MenZa> Noone able to help :'(?
<raphink> because k3b doesn't install on beta1
<raphink> but wella ctually
<raphink> kde doesn't work either
<raphink> because there's still this conflict with kttsd
<ndazza> MenZa: if you think it is the cd, try ripping the ISO back to the hard drive and checking the md5sum, it should match...
<MenZa> ndazza: I'm currently redownloading
<ndazza> MenZa: do you still have the old image? checking the md5sum could save you some time :)
<raphink> so that you have to run
<raphink> sudo apt-get install kde
<MenZa> Nope, don't
<raphink> but then it crashes
<raphink> so you run
<MenZa> I formatted D:
<raphink> sudo dpkg -r --force-all kde
<raphink> and
<raphink> sudo dpkg -r --force-all kdeaccessibilty
<ndazza> MenZa: heh bugger
<raphink> and then sudo apt-get -f install
<raphink> and that's it :)
<raphink> lol
<Hobbsee> raphink: gosh...
<Hobbsee> sounds like it'd be easier just to install off cd again
<raphink> Hobbsee: lol
<raphink> you wanted beta? you got beta ;)
<ndazza> sounds more like alpha to me :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, very much like alpha
<Hobbsee> i'm asked to update the wiki page with the problems...
<raphink> then 
<raphink> sudo kdm
<raphink> and here I am :)
<raphink> then you've got lots to do Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* apokryphos just rediscovers 3ddesktop -- very cool :P
<tklauser> I just installed Kubuntu 5.10. Now I want to start adept from the KDE menu, but it always gives me an error saying "Incorrect password".
<rraphink> oooh I lost baghira
<tklauser> I tried both the root and my user password.
<rraphink> it's your user pass
<tklauser> sudo adept in konsole doesn't help either.
<rraphink> since it's using kdesu which is a sudo
<tklauser> It says, my user is not in the sudoers file.
<apokryphos> you shouldn't really use sudo {guiapp} ever
<chimaera> anyone using amarok? i get a cpu usage of 100% when the 'current' tab is enabled. can anyone confirm this?
<rraphink> oh right
<rraphink> then add it
<rraphink> ;)
<apokryphos> but it doesn't particularly matter for adept
<rraphink> hehe
<rraphink> tklauser: in root, type 
<rraphink> nano /etc/sudoers
<rraphink> and add your name after root
<rraphink> with the same options
<rraphink> ALL=(ALL) ALL
<rraphink> you'll be sudoers when you login again
<tklauser> rraphink: Shouldn't that have been there by default?
<rraphink> yes it does apokryphos 
<ndazza> chimaera: i was having some problems with amarok earlier in the month, try closing/killing restarting, and upgrading
<rraphink> since adept starts by using kdesu
<rraphink> which is a sudy
<rraphink> sudo
<apokryphos> rraphink: yes it does what?
<chimaera> ndazza: what kind of problems? 
<rraphink> tklauser: for the default useer yes
<rraphink> unless you installed in expert mode and then no
<apokryphos> rraphink: perhaps you missed my post before that?
<ndazza> chimaera: 100% cpu, massive ram usage, refused to play songs. this is after hours to days of playing though
<rraphink> what do you mean apokryphos ?
<rraphink> I mean
<ndazza> chimaera: ohhh i just remembered something the guys in #amarok told me to fix it. one sec...
<apokryphos> rraphink: before that I said [14:19:58]  <apokryphos> you shouldn't really use sudo {guiapp} ever
<rraphink> to start adept you don't need to TYPE sudo
<rraphink> but you need to be a sudoer
<da_bon_bon> cya all guys ..
<apokryphos> of course
<rraphink> cya da_bon_bon 
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: thanks for the "the light" :)
<da_bon_bon> cya, rraphink 
<apokryphos> ;-)
<rraphink> apokryphos: well it seems tklauser is not a sudoer on his system
<rraphink> ttaht's it
<ndazza> chimaera: settings->configure->last.fm->uncheck everything
<da_bon_bon> :D
<apokryphos> rraphink: yup...
<tklauser> rraphink: Ah, that's it. I installed in expert mode. Thanks for help. It works now with the entry in /etc/sudoers
<rraphink> I'll brb
<chimaera> ndazza: heh, unchecking 'get similar artists' did the trick. thanks. 
<ndazza> chimaera: i knew it was one of those :) hopefully it will be fixed in the next release
<apokryphos> 3ddesktop is quite fun -- everyone should install it.. now :P
<chimaera> ndazza: i just enter my freefm account, wonder if it happens them too..
<ndazza> apokryphos: do you need 3d? cos if u do that counts me out :)
<apokryphos> nope
<ndazza> chimaera: no idea, i don't have an account. that might fix it
<apokryphos> ndazza: sudo sudo aptitude install 3ddesktop
<ndazza> apokryphos: in the middle of 300meg dist-upgrade :) it will have to wait
<apokryphos> ndazza: then type 3ddesk in a term
<apokryphos> sure
<MenZa> ubotu tell MenZa about kde
<chimaera> ndazza: jep, that's it. i entered my account-data, ticked 'retrieve..) again and cpu usage remains down..
<ndazza> chimaera: alright! i'll have to sign up then i guess :)
<chimaera> ndazza: always more music to discover ;)
<chimaera> ndazza: look for freeform, that's me.
<ndazza> apokryphos: 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible! <-- need 3d, it's not gonna happen
<ndazza> chimaera: i will probably be ndazza :)
<apokryphos> ar, perhaps it does then
<rraphink> Hobbsee: ok well it doesn't work well what I did
<rraphink> lol
<Hobbsee> :( oh dear
<rraphink> what you can do to remove it is to use synaptic for example
<Hobbsee> still writing bits up in the wiki
<rraphink> search for packages with version 3.4.92
<Hobbsee> yeah, but how, you'd be removing it while using kde?
<rraphink> and remove all
<rraphink> that's ok
<rraphink> you can remove packages while using the apps
<ndazza> apokryphos: i have a busted up ATI card that only works with the radeon drivers
<rraphink> then you quite kde
<apokryphos> ATI sucks :P
<rraphink> quit
<rraphink> and apt-get clean
<rraphink> to remove all packages from cache
<rraphink> otherwise it might reinstall the same ones
<Hobbsee> true
<ndazza> i know, i was always an nvidia fan until their cards kept breaking on me. even so i'll probably still buy another one next
<ndazza> i have 3 nvidia cards here that freeze my system whenever 3d stuff touches them
<ndazza> and even when there's no 3d stuff, though nowhere near as frequently
<rraphink> begin with checking kdelibs4c2
<rraphink> it will check most other pakcages
<ndazza> they're roughly stable using the vesa driver...
<ndazza> for a day or two...
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> gstreamer engine works, even though arts is screwed up...
<rraphink> lol
<rraphink> I'm going to remove it though ;)
<rraphink> I want a usable system
<Hobbsee> lol..why?
<rraphink> hehe
<rraphink> I use it for my work :p
<rraphink> taht's a reason good enough
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> then you need to do some "technical support" which will stop you from doing other work :P
<rraphink> ok removed all packages
<rraphink> lol
<Hobbsee> which were you having trouble with?
<ndazza> anyone played with linux-vservers under ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> or will you add it to the wiki yourself?
<rraphink> interesting enough
<rraphink> amarok won't install now
<rraphink> lol
<Hobbsee> ugh...again?
<rraphink> lol
<rraphink> heh it's a bit screwed somehow now
<rraphink> lol
<Hobbsee> that's what would always happen to me with trying to install kubuntu-desktop in hoary ubuntu
<Hobbsee> yeah, odd that
<rraphink> yes
<rraphink> k3b and amarok won't install
<rraphink> but that's ok
* Hobbsee is using amarok with no problems - it'll use the other engine
<apokryphos> raphink: what's the error?
<rraphink> kdelibs4 required ;)
<apokryphos> so?
<rraphink> kde 3.5 uses kdelibs4c2 instead
<rraphink> doesn't matter much
<rraphink> I'll find a way ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<apokryphos> you're saying installing amarok/k3b from apt gives you failed depends?
<ndazza> rraphink: maybe compiling from source will help...
<rraphink> there's easier
<rraphink> yes apokryphos with kde 3.5 beta1
<apokryphos> that shouldn't be the case
<rraphink> well it is
<MenZa> What version of kde does breezy come with?
<rraphink> and has been for quite a time
<Hobbsee> 3.4.3
<MenZa> k
<rraphink> MenZa: 3.4.3
<apokryphos> rraphink: errors on the upgrade to it?
<rraphink> ;)
<rraphink> on the upgrades I get that amarok and k3b are kept and not upgraded
<apokryphos> yes, that's true
<treefrog> Ok thats it.. My head is going to explode.. SKYPE in Kubuntu.. anyone have it working ??
<rraphink> which means there's a pb with these packages
<apokryphos> they're both not part of kde per se
<rraphink> if you try to force the upgrade
<apokryphos> (they're in KDE extragear)
<rraphink> sudo apt-get install k3b
<rraphink> you'll get a conflict
<apokryphos> then you messed up your system earlier somehow
<rraphink> maybe
<apokryphos> though beta1 has some known issues
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: you think lol?
<rraphink> lol
<Hobbsee> to the messing up system?
<apokryphos> Hobbsee: as in, the problem is not down to the repos/packages
<apokryphos> which are perfectly compatible
<rraphink> me ?messing my system?
<rraphink> haha
<Hobbsee> ah, right, yes
<ndazza> treefrog: friends of mine do
<treefrog> ya
<treefrog> breezy
<Hobbsee> sorry, you're just making me laugh while i'm slightly frustrated
<rraphink> I just installed ubuntu with a debian sid /home, then installed kubunt-desktop on top of it, upgraded to kde 3.5 beta 1...
<rraphink> nothing that could screw up my base
<rraphink> lol
<apokryphos> haha, sure
<treefrog> perhaps it would help if I had some more repos setup .. is there a list of the ones I should change?? like in teh ubuntuuserguide.org
* Tm_T advertise and spam: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35beta2 breezy main
<Tm_T> ;)
<treefrog> cool thanks
<rraphink> treefrog: don't do that
<rraphink> you'll regret it
<rraphink> very much
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: lol
<rraphink> Tm_T: it's not nice to do such things to noobs :p
<apokryphos> treefrog: what are you trying to do?
<apokryphos> rraphink: it works reasonably well
<treefrog> I'm trying to set up soem basic stuff like Skype and Amarok and such
<rraphink> no it doesn't
<ndazza> apokryphos: he was trying to get skype into kubuntu i think
<apokryphos> treefrog: ok, go for it then
<apokryphos> rraphink: yes it does
<rraphink> when I start kde for the first time and get a lot of errors without touching anything
<rraphink> then it doesn't work well
<apokryphos> !tell treefrog about skype
<rraphink> what are you talking about apokryphos ?
<treefrog> ?! lol
<rraphink> you're talking about skype or beta2?
<Tm_T> rraphink: ?
<apokryphos> rraphink: again, why you think you're somehow represenative of everyone is erm, weird. Didn't you say you installed from sid or something?
<apokryphos> and that's really recommended
<apokryphos> rraphink: beta2
<rraphink> well beta1 works fine for me
<rraphink> there's no reason if beta1 works fine for me
<rraphink> that beta2 doesn't
<rraphink> still it doesn't
<rraphink> and it doesn't for Hobbsee either
<treefrog> ok I'm a bit new to all this.. hae an idea but generally NEW. I got the latest breezy iso and set it up
<rraphink> who didn't install from debian
<apokryphos> rraphink: worked fien for me and others
<rraphink> good for you :)
<apokryphos> rraphink: your point is kind of moot if you admit to mixing with debian
<Tm_T> beta2 here is really fine
<rraphink> I didn't mix my / with a debian /
<rraphink> I only used my /home
<Hobbsee> beta2 here is screwed with alsa
<sekundek> hi! I want to know if it's possible to somehow clean kubuntu to be like after fresh install
<Hobbsee> *with artsd
<ndazza> rraphink: easy way to see - create a new user account and see if it works
<sekundek> ?
<apokryphos> artsd does have *some* known problems for people, granted.
<rraphink> sekundek: try dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop maybe
* apokryphos thinks that won't do anything
<sekundek> I need to downgrade kde from 3.5 beta because I have some problems
<apokryphos> sekundek: remove 3.5 then and then install 3.4.3
<rraphink> good luck sekundek 
<Plume> hi how to change dvd language in kaffeine when there is no menu on the dvd ?
<sekundek> hm ;) you want to say that this is not easy to do
<apokryphos> sekundek: sudo apt-get remove kdelibs-data; then edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the 3.5 repository. Then: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> sekundek: pretty easy
<rraphink> sudo apt-get cleran
<rraphink> clean
<rraphink> before the update
<rraphink> otherwise it might keep some packages in cache and reinstall them
<ndazza> Plume: i don't remember for sure but look in the right-click context menu
<apokryphos> nope, it wouldn't
<rraphink> ok I'll say nothing then
<rraphink> expect that it just did
<rraphink> with me, 10 minutes ago
<rraphink> while I had remove the sources from my sources.list
<rraphink> but not clean the db
<_robert> is the locking of the screensaver brocken in 5.10? as I can't unlock it but login in via console works
<Plume> right klick doesnt work
<ndazza> Plume: then i have no idea sorry :) try using xine, there's a context menu for changing languages in that
<_michel> ltsp with kubuntu client start but moduels dependencies FATAL could not open /lib/modules/2.6... readonly  any idea?
<sekundek> apokryphos: I'll try
<sekundek> maybe i have luck and it actually work
<treefrog> Anyone have any experence with Automatix?? it seems to be able to set up the things I want .. well most.. but I'm getting odd errors
<rraphink> what errors?
<_michel> kubuntu ltsp install: i have login on console (no X) 
<treefrog> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<treefrog> Xlib: No protocol specified
<treefrog> This option is not available. Please see --help for all possible usages.
<treefrog> root@ubuntu:/usr/local/automatix #
<Hobbsee> ah well...off to reinstall...
<rraphink> what did you run treefrog ?
<_robert> is there a fix/workaround for the screen lock bug?
<treefrog> as in the end of this page http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563&page=28&highlight=skype
<treefrog> sorry I'm not being very clear
<rraphink> yeah not really
<rraphink> ;)
<rraphink> brb
<treefrog> I set up automatix 
<treefrog> and it gave me an error about admin password
<treefrog> so I went and set it in the users interface
<treefrog> then it kept giving me the same error
<treefrog> so I read and then ran a suggestion from teh end of the thread.
<treefrog> sudo su
<treefrog>  then goto /usr/local/automatic and run ./autoscript
<treefrog> now I still get the password error.. and the ./autoscript comand is giving me more problems.. 
<treefrog> humm
<rraphink> is there a netinstall for kubuntu?
<rraphink> hmm
<rraphink> does Automatix show in your menu?
<treefrog> no
<rraphink> :(
<treefrog> just the q about the admin password
<treefrog> oh hang on yes
<rraphink> ;)
<treefrog> I'm silly .. did not understand the simple q
<rraphink> hehe
<treefrog> ya I have the applicatin listed in system
<rraphink> then launch it
<treefrog> it starts to run and then 
<treefrog> just a sec
<dipnlik> Hi all. Don know exactly when (maybe when upgrading to breezy?) I lost the base-config program. Now I need to configure my keyboard on console / ther window managers. any ideas?
<treefrog> Ok it is " if thei sis the first time you have run automatix and you have not set your password pleas hit ok and set it in the terminal that followes" cancel and OK
<rraphink> I would do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rraphink> well then click ok treefrog 
<rraphink> I would do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg dipnlik 
<treefrog> did that. but nothng hapens.. like the window closes but then nothng? Ok I'll keep hitting it from other angles.. 
<rraphink> :(
<rraphink> lol
<treefrog> Laters
<rraphink> bye
<rraphink> good luck
<treefrog> keep smiling :-)
<rraphink> :)
<rraphink> I'm going to make a fresh install of kubunt
<rraphink> to see if it solves problems ;)
<treefrog> ya I might do the same but my one is only up 6hours
<treefrog> lol
<rraphink> lol
<bengross> good morning
<rraphink> mine has been up for a few weeks but I've been quite unice with it
<rraphink> hi bengross 
<bengross> how are you?
<rraphink> fine thanks bengross 
<rraphink> how about you?
<bengross> i have all these module dependancies
<bengross> i cant install programs without all these libraries
<rraphink> what do you mean bengross ?
<rraphink> what do you want to install and what is teh problem?
<bengross> i try to install synaptic and it says i dont have libc6..libgcc1...libid3tag0...
<MenZa> Okay, time to test kubuntu again. Wish me luck.
<rraphink> doesn't it say it will install it?
<bengross> good luck
<MenZa> ta
<bengross> no it doesnt
<rraphink> what do you try to install it with?
<bengross> ok i just said apt-get install -f
<rraphink> from console?
<bengross> now it is doing something
<rraphink> ok
<dipnlik> rraphink: in kde the keyboard workes almost perfectly
<rraphink> dipnlik: but?
<bengross> im having problems with my sound also
<bengross> each time i boot its different, sometimes sound loads, sometimes not
<dipnlik> rraphink: i want it to work on other window managers and terminal emulators
<rraphink> :s
<rraphink> that could be nice indeed dipnlik 
<rraphink> what do you get on other wms?
<bengross> cannot find alsaconf
<bengross> now its giving me synaptic yay!
<dipnlik> rraphink: mangled keyboard layouts
<rraphink> is alsa-base installed bengross ?
<rraphink> mangled?
<rraphink> what do you mean?
<bengross> i dont know how
<bengross> yes it is
<dipnlik> rraphink: i think I get the one configured using dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<martinjh99> Does anyone know if the recent kubuntu-desktop update fixes the locked screen bug?
<bengross> i have it already
<bengross> couldnt find package alsa mixer
<rraphink> :(
<dipnlik> rraphink: but there I can't configure my keyboard layout precisely, it looks like I don't have the needed keymap
<dipnlik> rraphink: and I don't know how to obtain it
<bengross> root@ubuntu:/home/bengross # synaptic
<bengross> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<bengross> Xlib: No protocol specified
<rraphink> hmmm
<rraphink> sure bengross root is not allowed to launch gui programs by default
<rraphink> you should run synaptic from the kde menu for example
<rraphink> dipnlik: still it works fine in dipnlik you say
<rraphink> sorry
<martinjh99> or type "kdesu synaptic" and enter your password...
<rraphink> I mean in kde
<bengross> that worked
<bengross> thanks
<gibarian> uh, since the whole media thing is still borked, can anyone tell me the correct fs type for a flash memorycard? My kubuntu doesn't like vfat
<dipnlik> rraphink: works fine in kde related apps
<martinjh99> Depends on what it is...  My camera for eg is fat I think...  Try either vfat or fat
* martinjh99 is listening to 82. Ventures - Walk Don't Run
<bengross> how do i know which packages to install on i386???
* apokryphos wonders if anyone wants to volunteer for making a pretty wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto equivalent for KDE/Adept
<dipnlik> bengross: packages for what?
<apokryphos> bengross: if you're installing from apt/adept, it'll be automatically resolved
<apokryphos> i.e. it won't install non-i386 packs
<bengross> Package audacity has no available version, but exists in the database.
<bengross> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<bengross> when i try to install audacity it says
<MenZa`> hey
<MenZa`> okay, here's a very n00b question
<MenZa`> I installed kubuntu
<MenZa`> It let's me enter a dos-like system, like a terminal
<MenZa`> I log in
<el-stupido> ok.. desperately need help installing UT on kubuntu
<MenZa`> how do I boot the GUI?
<el-stupido> anyone?
<bengross> whats wrong?
<rennan> what's UT ? unreal tournament?
<el-stupido> yeah
<el-stupido> GOTY
<el-stupido> i got the original GOTY 2 cd pack
<apokryphos> MenZa`: startx or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<el-stupido> but its for windows
<MenZa`> okay
<el-stupido> can i d/l the linux version from somewhere?
<motyR> MenZa`: sudo apt-get install kdm && kdm
<MenZa`> will that do so that it runs every time?
<Chousuke> MenZa`: it should start it automatically :/
<bengross> what am i doing wrong?
<MenZa`> lol 3 different responses
<Chousuke> motyR: that wouldn't work
<el-stupido> tho someone told me theres a linux install on there too
<apokryphos> MenZa`: the latter, yes
<el-stupido> guys
<el-stupido> ?
<el-stupido> anyone?
<motyR> MenZa`: as root run kdm 
<MenZa`> how do I run kdm?
<MenZa`> just "run kdm"?
<rraphink> no
<rraphink> sudo kdm &
<motyR> if no good give the output of startx
<Chousuke> kdm should be run automatically on boot :/
<el-stupido> *sniff* its the only thing pulling me back to Winblows
<rraphink> yes Chousuke, except if it doesn't ;)
<MenZa`> God damnit, I'm completely new to linux, and you're telling me to do stuff I don't know about. Okay, signing in as root.
<el-stupido> lol
<el-stupido> i know the feeling
<el-stupido> newb here too
<apokryphos> MenZa`: err, no
<Chousuke> MenZa`: you can't login as root in Ubuntu per default
<apokryphos> MenZa`: you shouldn't login to root
<rraphink> el-stupido: I can't answer you, I don't play
<el-stupido> you cant
<motyR> MenZa`: what happens when u run the command startx?
<el-stupido> anyone here EVER installed UT?
<MenZa`> Sec
<rennan> do you had seting your video card with all drivers? 
<el-stupido> i tried a few forums they were no help
<el-stupido> rennan: you asking me?
<rennan> yeah
<Chousuke> MenZa`: Something appears to have gone horribly wrong with your installation ;/
<el-stupido> oh obviously not
<bengross> how come i cannot install audacity?
<el-stupido> oh okay
<el-stupido> rennan:  no
<el-stupido> rennan: how do i do that??
<Chousuke> bengross: wild guess: no universe repos?
<MenZa`> whats the starx command again :D+
<rennan> what's your video card, nvidia or ati?
<bengross> how do i get thosee?
<motyR> startx
<Chousuke> MenZa`: sudo startx 
<Chousuke> wait hmm
<MenZa`> k sec
<Chousuke> right.
<el-stupido> nvidia
<rraphink> no need for sudo for startx Chousuke 
<rraphink> not even suitable to run startx as sudo
<Chousuke> yeah
<MenZa`> Asks for pword?
<Chousuke> your own
<el-stupido> GF FX 5200
<rennan> el stupido: do you know use console?
<el-stupido> a lil bit rennan 
<MenZa`> Oh wait
<MenZa`> I just did "sudo startx"
<MenZa`> "Command not found"
<rraphink> ...
<rennan> el stupido: ok, there is a command: lspci, 
<rraphink> something went really really wrong in your install MenZa` 
<MenZa`> rraphink: Sigh. I'm reinstalling then.
<el-stupido> ok
<rraphink> I think it's still the best thing you have to do
<rraphink> if you don't even have sudo
<el-stupido> its nVidia
<rennan> el stupido: this command show you pci information about pci cards
<motyR> MenZa`: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<tenco> help! amarok doesnt play mp3s with the arts backend
<el-stupido> yeah it showed up some text
<el-stupido> rennan: it says its nVidia
<rennan> el stupido: ok, its nvidia, then you need to install the drivers
<bengross> how do i install universe servers
<bengross> repos
<Chousuke> !repositories 
<ubotu> methinks sources is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<Hobbsee> rraphink: reinstalled off cd
<el-stupido> where can I get the drivers?
<rennan> el stupido: enter to nvidia.com an download the drivers for your kernel
<rraphink> Hobbsee: I had to compile k3b sinc eit wouldn't install
<rraphink> and now I'm burning the install CD 
<rraphink> ;)
<rraphink> on a RW so it's taking time (4x)
<gibarian> Uh, if mount says the memory card in my camera is not vfat, what other option do I have?
<rennan> el stupido: this its a little complicate, but just a little, search in google for manual
<Hobbsee> hehe
<el-stupido> okay
<el-stupido> how do i know the kernel?
<el-stupido> sorry for the stupid qsns
<Hobbsee> rraphink: this worked really nicely...when you install off cd, hit ctrl alt f4 and you get lovely scrolling black text lol!
<Hobbsee> rraphink: so glad they covered that with something else!
<rraphink> yes I know that Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> might be one of the other terminals...
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> i just discovered it
<rraphink> hehe
<rraphink> you have 4 terms when you install I think
<Hobbsee> yeah
<rraphink> so you can do basic things
<el-stupido> rennan: am i looking for the graphics drivers?
<Hobbsee> hehe...i was wondering how much i could do
<Hobbsee> anywya, i'm going to bed...night all
<rraphink> night
<Hobbsee> didnt think i should start updating right during the install...
<el-stupido> rennan: Graphics Drivers or Platform/nForce Drivers????
<bengross> cool thanks
<rennan> el stupid: ok, wait a second
<el-stupido> hmm
<el-stupido> ok
* el-stupido waits
<tenco> ok, solved it. libarts-mpeglib1
<MenZa`> What filesystem should I use?
<MenZa`> I chose ext3
<rraphink> ext3 is good
<MenZa`> ok
<MenZa`> cool :)
<rraphink> MenZa`: how come you have to choose that?
<rraphink> what are you installing from?
<Bulwinkle> Howdy all
<rraphink> MenZa`: are you installing in expert mode?
<Bulwinkle> Just installed 5.10 (was using 5.04 for a while before that) and I can't seem to log in to KDM, login from prompt is fine.  Any ideas?
<rraphink> does kdm start Bulwinkle ?
<Bulwinkle> yeppers...  deleted my home directory (mv'd it).  Created a new account, it can log in....  I'm stuck
<rraphink> how did you create a new account?
<icewt> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is to install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadeb
<Bulwinkle> adduser
<rennan> el stupid: ok, graphics drivers of course
<el-stupido> okay
<Bulwinkle> rraphink: adduser
<el-stupido> now.. what Kernel does the 5.1 version have?
<rraphink> Bulwinkle: and you set a password and the home dir is created?
<Bulwinkle> rraphink:  yessir
<rennan> el stupido: where are you from?
<puckman> Does anyone here know how to get flash working in the KDE browser
<el-stupido> India
<rraphink> Bulwinkle: and you tried to login using this user of course
<el-stupido> sorry for the silly qsns.. i just installed linux for the first time today
<rennan> el stupido: ok your nick its a spanish word?
<el-stupido> nope man.. its an Indian name hehe
<rraphink> hahaha
<rraphink> lol
<Bulwinkle> rraphink: yep.  had the damndest time getting a dualscreen working... now I can't log in with my account
<el-stupido> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html <---- i have an AMD 64 bit motherboard... which ones should I d/l?
<Bulwinkle> rraphink: this is the user that I can't get to log in to KDM (my test was test123)
<rraphink> el-stupido: linux IA64 I guess
<el-stupido> theres three options for Linux
<el-stupido> ok
<Bulwinkle> rraphink: I even went as far as to delete the account and recreate it
<rraphink> hmm
<el-stupido> rennan:  lets hope its a good guess lol
<rennan> el stupido: Linux AMD64/EM64T, what's your graphic card model?
<rraphink> Bulwinkle: try finger with your user name
<rraphink> tell me what you get
<Bulwinkle> BRB
<Pupeno> What package provides X11/bitmaps/gray ?
<Floker> hey wazzzzzuuuup
<el-stupido> GF FX5200
<rennan> el stupid: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-7676.html
<Bulwinkle> rraphink: lookin for anything particular, looks to be in order.  all of the info is there from the account creation.
<el-stupido> rennan:  k
<rraphink> hmm weird
<rennan> el stupid: do yo have kubuntu, really?
<Bulwinkle> tell me about it
<el-stupido> yeah
<el-stupido> lol
<el-stupido> why?
<rraphink> I have to go
<rraphink> I'll bbl
<Bulwinkle> kay
<rraphink> bye
<el-stupido> rennan: installed it this evening
<el-stupido> rennan: i'l brb get me some smokes till it downloads
<rennan> el stupid: ok, don't forget search the google for manual 
<StR> hi all!
<el-stupido> rennan:  back
<el-stupido> rennan: manual for?
<rennan> el stupid: manual for instalation of nvidia driver on kubuntu or debian
<jjesse> here's a weird problem, i can open up konsole ssh to another kubuntu box and get connected and then if i open up another konsole session i can't ssh to the same kubuntu box
<el-stupido> rennan: theres no man pages here?
<Floker> are you using "konversation"?
<Pupeno> How can I find out what package provides X11/bitmaps/gray ?
<rennan> el stupid: yes, but in google exist a lot of people that tell his own experiencie
<Floker> @kopete users: try to type /cmd man apt-get
<Floker> i mean konversation not kopete
<el-stupido> ahh.. ok.,. i think i found something rennan 
<rennan> el stupido: ok, 
<andreas_> yo guys
<andreas_> kubuntu rocks today as well
<Floker> WHAT IS THE CAPITAL OF THE UNITED ARAB EMIRATES?
<Floker> abu dhabi
<Floker> :)
<bengross> hey can you save files easily on kubuntu pcc live is there a dvd version
<el-stupido> rennan: how come i neithe have Synaptic or Kynaptic?
<rennan> el stupid: i don't understand
<el-stupido> rennan: I am looking at this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<el-stupido> rennan:  and its asking for something called Synaptic or Kynaptic and i cant find either
<azertyuuu> hey all, i want to install Easy Kubuntu on Breezy Badger, but it says " Your repositories list must be modified before proceeding"   
<_robert> workaround for the screensaver problem; chown root:root /sbin/unix_chkpwd; chmod 4755 /sbin/unix_chkpwd   --> the same as in 5.04 and it works again ;-)
<el-stupido> rennan: how do i find out what kernel i am using?
<rennan> el stupid: ok, try: apt-get install synaptic
<rennan> el stupid: uname -a, this command tell you the kernel version
<petros> hi!
<Floker> HIIIII
<Floker> oh 
<Floker> hi
<petros> is there any way to set the default performance level from userspace to performance?
<el-stupido> rennan: 2.6.12-9-386
<el-stupido> rennan: thats hoary or Breezy?
<el-stupido> rennan: how do i find THAT out?
<azertyuuu> hey all, i want to install Easy Kubuntu on Breezy Badger, but it says " Your repositories list must be modified before proceeding"   
<buz> el-stupido: thats likely breezy
<rennan> el stupid: that kernel its breezy
<MenZa> OMG
<MenZa> IT WORKS!
* MenZa dance
* MenZa dances*
<el-stupido> ok
<MenZa> Awsome
<MenZa> Now
<MenZa> To get a new theme :D
<azertyuuu> 2.6.12-9-686
<MenZa> Can I just directly download styles from kde-look.org ?
<MenZa> Or do I need anything?
<el-stupido> rennan: Its asking me to install Kernel Headers if not installed.. how do I find out if they are?
<el-stupido> rennan: also.. how do i uninstall nvidia-glx?
<martinjh99> Are there packages for 3.5 Beta 2 yet..? ;)
<MenZa> Wow
<MenZa> Wait
<MenZa> Hoooold up
<Bulwinkle> Just installed 5.10 (was using 5.04 for a while before that) and I can't seem to log in to KDM, login from prompt is fine.  Any ideas?
<MenZa> ...I think I installed Ubuntu
<MenZa> O_
<Pupeno> What do I need to install to get kmail to be able to sign and encrypt with gnupg ?
<Bulwinkle> el-stupido: apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<azertyuuu>  " Your repositories list must be modified before proceeding"   .....can anyone give me big repositories
<el-stupido> Bulwinkle: Permission denied
<el-stupido> think i should add sudo
<el-stupido> ok done lol
<el-stupido> thanx
<el-stupido> i'm learning
<el-stupido> lol woohoo
<martinjh99> Are there packages for 3.5 Beta 2 yet..? ;)
<el-stupido> what is gcc?
<el-stupido> and how do i find what version is mine?
<el-stupido> lol
<Bulwinkle> sudo
<azertyuuu> hey all i have a intel 2.4 Ghz cPU and i made a mistake, i wrote "apt-get install linux-686"  how can i change it 
<el-stupido> grr i downloaded the wrong drivers
<bengross> whats the name of a good download manager
<bengross> i need a download manager
<el-stupido> rennan: you still here?
<el-stupido> :/
<el-stupido> lol timed out
<buz> konqueror in breezy seems somehow dumbed down
<buz> how can i get all my old menu entries back?
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.org/faq.php
<buz> LOL i should have guessed thats a faq ;)
<el-stupido> how do i know exactly what drivers i need?
<el-stupido> i seem to be downloading all the wrong ones
<el-stupido> lol
<buz> cp: cannot stat `/usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc': No such file or directory
<buz> that must have died when i upgraded to kde 3.5...
<buz> just removing the file did it ;)
<dgvirtual> Hi, I have a big problem after upgrade to breezy: when the x tries to start, i get a black screen; I cannot switch to any of the virtual consoles - still see the black screen after pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1... and I get nothing from pressing Ctrl+Alt+Backspace, which should kill the X server. And, with Ubuntu Sudo changes, I cannot provide a valid root password when I run Kubuntu in recovery mode....
<dgvirtual> Any ideas where to go from where I am?
<dgvirtual> sorry, logged of unexpectedly
<el-stupido> ok.. finally got the right driver.. but it gives me an error HELP
<buz> thx, Tm_T 
<el-stupido> ERROR : Unable to find the system utility 'ld'
<el-stupido> whats that?
<el-stupido> its asking me to check if i've installed binutils
<el-stupido> how do i check that?
<Tm_T> buz: np
<raphink> you can do `sudo apt-get install binutils'
<raphink> if it's installed it won't do anything
<buz> personally i hate things that try to hide stuff from me
<raphink> otherwise it will install it
<buz> which is probably why i cant stand osx
<el-stupido> ok
<dgvirtual> hi, anyone had my exprience of being unable to get X running after upgrade to breezy?
<Tm_T> dgvirtual: what startx returns?
<dgvirtual> I can run no startx, for I cannot login
<dgvirtual> I have X starting by default, and then I get a blank screen
<raphink> you cannot login .... ?
<dgvirtual> black screen
<raphink> but you can login in console, right?
<dgvirtual> no
<dgvirtual> I Ctrl+Alt+F1 does not do anything
<raphink> what if  you try ctrl+alt+backspace
<raphink> ?
<dgvirtual> no effect either
<raphink> hmm
<dgvirtual> I know it should kill the x
<dgvirtual> but it does not
<raphink> so you're basically stuck with a black screen
<raphink> with no option to kill x or leave it
<dgvirtual> yes; and in recovery mode, it asks to enter root password, and ( because of sudo?) my password is wrong
<raphink> you haven't set a root password?
<dgvirtual> nope
<raphink> ok
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> apart from reinstalling
<dgvirtual> maybe I should correct some file, that tells the X to start by default?
<dgvirtual> from some live cd?
<raphink> you could still try (if you want to) to boot on a live CD and chroot into your system
<dgvirtual> how do I chroot?
<raphink> using chroot 
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> for example
<raphink> you boot on knoppix
<raphink> you get root
<raphink> you mount your / partition somewhere
<raphink> then you run
<raphink> chroot /mnt/yourpartition
<raphink> and you'll be in your system
<dgvirtual> and then?
<raphink> so then you can administrate it and try to repair it
<raphink> that's a harsh way though
<dgvirtual> maybe i could stop X from starting by default by editing some file?
<dgvirtual> I don't know which one.
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> I dno't remember either
<Pupeno> What do I need to install to get kmail to be able to sign and encrypt with gnupg ?
<raphink> Pupeno: what version of kde are you using?
<Pupeno> raphink: 3.4.3
<raphink> I've got a problem with gpg in kmail
<raphink> and well seeing the /topic it seems i'm not alone having pbs with gpg
<Pupeno> oic!
<dgvirtual> Does anyone know where the KControl Registration manager stores the info?
<Pupeno> :( at least it is aknowledged.
<raphink> yep
<raphink> you could try to compile kmail with gpg support I gues
<dgvirtual> anyone, just hold till I come back with mepis CD instad of windows....
<spiral> hi
<Pupeno> If I do anything, I'll fix the packages, but I bet there's people already working on that and that will be able to solve the problem in a shorter time (I am still new to the Debian package management).
<meng> is there a way to add a startup program to KDE?
<Tm_T> yes
<meng> Tm_T: how?
<Tm_T> add link to ~/.kde/Autorun/ directory
<meng> can't find folder
<Tm_T> then create it
<Tm_T> meng: no, Autostart dir it should be
<Tm_T> sorry, my mistake :)
* Tm_T is too old to remember all
<meng> Tm_T: i am using the new 3.5 beta 2 as well
<spiral> thanks for the gpg fix in kmail
<spiral> meng: it isn't out now... what do you use ?
<meng> KDE 3.5 Beta 2
<spiral> meng: where does it come from ? because it isn't annouced on kde.org...
<meng> i just found out at osnews.com
<Tm_T> spiral: it's out
<meng> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35beta2 breezy main
<spiral> oh yeah, my akregator didn't update his field
<spiral> thanks
<Tm_T> 16:41  * Tm_T advertise and spam: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35beta2 breezy main
<Tm_T> that was hours ago ;)
<meng> is there a tool to add startup programs
<meng> i can't seem to find a kcontrol item about it
<tygore> Riddell: ping
<seaLne> hmm maybe tis is a bad idea, i'm upgrading a laptop to breezy that is going to be used at a presentation in ~1hr :)
<Riddell> Drakeson: toot
<Drakeson> I have upgraded to 3.492
<Riddell> that would be the release that doesn't exist yet :)
<Drakeson> and I receive a lot of artsd crashing ;)
<Riddell> yes, me too
<Drakeson> then now I purged anything in ~ and I got that message once
<pointwood> anyone know if azureus is available in any breezy repository?
<Drakeson> there is no artsd running here and I have sound!
<Drakeson> is it kdemm?
<Riddell> so problem solved :)
<Riddell> Drakeson: what's making the sound?
<Drakeson> amarok, kaffeine (through gstreamer)
<Riddell> that'll be gstreamer then
<meng> spiral: how to i add the command to this folder?
<spiral> meng: ? what are you talking about ?
<meng> spiral: the /.kde/autostart
<meng> i am adding the command firestarter
<spiral> meng: you put a shortcut, script or symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart and it'll launch it on kde startup
<el-stupido> raphink: you there?
<meng> spiral: my firestarter autoruns in Gnome
<spiral> meng: firestarter is a gtk app... so that's quite normal indeed
<el-stupido> can someone tell me how i can install my NVidia drivers?
<meng> spiral; make a shortcut for it there?
<cmvo> Riddell: One other thing I just can't solve is the Fixed [Misc]  font selection problem for sizes 13 and 18. The KDE font select dialog just offers the wrong font for these two sizes
<Ayiden> How do you operate the wvdialer that comes with kubuntu... when it s installed it doesnt configure itself or ask you nice questions like screen name password and number.... like the normal debian package does -.- ... the configure file is not where it normallsy is and i am getting confused....very confused I feel disoriented in kubuntu... any way can someone please tell me how im suppose to enter my s/n and pass and number
<spiral> meng: in the folder, yeah
<el-stupido> please?
<Ayiden> Please
<Ayiden> *(lol)
<Riddell> cmvo: where's that?
<cmvo> Riddel: I've dug through bug reports, but just can't find out if this is/could be a kde, fontconfig or qt problem
<el-stupido> :/
<Ayiden> anyone?
<Riddell> cmvo: you need to tell me how to recreate
<cmvo> Riddell: I enable the bitmapped fonts in fontconfig and would like to select Fixed [Misc]  for konsole
<Ayiden> i do I configure wvdial and get my password and stuff in there.. I know wvdialconf etc...
<Ayiden> is there a file to edit if so where is it?
<meng> spiral: thanks
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : HAL/GPG/Konsole font fixes syncing in breezy-updates | http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espaol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de Italiano #kubuntu-it Franais #kubuntu-fr | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Don't flood the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<Ayiden> where is the wvdial.conf file?
<xuniL_> locate wvdial.conf
<cmvo> Riddell: With the bitmapped fonts enabled try to select Fixed [Misc]  size 13 or 18 as a custom font for konsole.
<xuniL_> in console and you will find it
<Riddell> cmvo: how do I enable bitmapped fonts?
<gibarian> so...is the media:/ problem solved now?
<cmvo> Riddell: With the Konsole fixes just announce, maybe I should try the fixes first.
<Ayiden> okay thanks
<libben> any tips on copying a dvd right of, its no a original one, and i want it to be straight copy....
<cmvo> Riddell: Just a moment, it is in the fontconfig configuration.
<Ayiden> is there a command I have to use to create it or should it already be there?
<libben> hmm.... I think I may even be able just to copy the video_ts folder to hd and just burn it onto a new empty dvd and it will work in a dvd player
<spiral> hmmm, don't you have any problems with kde 3.5beta2 for artsd, kded & khotkey ?
<xuniL_> libben not sure it will auto run...
<xuniL_> i know a program called "iso-buster" for windows...
<xuniL_> and nero..
<Kibou> what exactly is different in kde 3.5? is there some kind of changelog somewhere?
<libben> xuniL_: im pretty sure it will run though. cause dvd dont have alot of diffrent ways to be burned.
<libben> and a dvd "movie" is just a dvd with data on it. and burned as if it was normal files. not live vcd and the others would do it on cd
<libben> live == like
<xuniL_> k
<spiral> meng: don't you have problems with kded, artsd or khotkey ?
<xuniL_> btw libben trying to fix the console problem in Et...
<libben> u have console problem? thought u said it was good for u
<xuniL_> well i can play and every thing but.. dont have any console...
<meng> spiral: something about sound system crash when i start KDE
<spiral> meng: so that's artsd...
<xuniL_> config the cfg files
<meng> but all media apps seems ok for me
<morrow> i get alot of artd crashing with beta2 
<cmvo> Riddell: Either dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig or delete the 30-debconf-no-bitmaps.conf link in /etc/fonts/conf.d (see /usr/share/doc/fontconfig/README.Debian)
<Lutty> does anyone know why firefox (NOT installed with synaptic)  will run with a sudo ./firefox, but wont run as normal user?
<libben> xuniL_: why not bind toggleconsole button to another key?
<xuniL_> well thats what i am doing :D
<libben> and hows it going ?
<_justin> my resolution is set to the correct size but somehow everything's still a little bit too big for the monitor so that I have to scroll around.  Anybody know why this is?
<xuniL_> going to start et soon... 
<libben> i got tired of messing with quake3 and keyboard input. so i just putted on us layout that i can switch with a single click in tray.
<xuniL_> bad thing is i need to shut down amarok...
<xuniL_> or else it will lagg badly..
<xuniL_> k
<meng> can't change khotkeys settings also
<meng> i was trying to assign the windows key to the panel menu, the thing blanked once i let go of the key
<xuniL_> well i mayby will do the same...
<spiral> meng: it seems to be broken too
<xuniL_> but i am thinging of doing a auto script for it :D
<libben> autoscript for toggleconsole?
<meng> thank goodness gnome is my default deskie
<xuniL_> autosript for changeing keyboard layout..
<libben> =)
<Lupin__III> how can i disable automatic browsing of inserted media in breezy?
<meng> or else gtk apps seems borked here
<libben> well, would not be a problem and also not really of a big scrit either.. just do a && in the shortcut with us layout
<meng> and it borked my Gnome desktop also, till i did the gtk to qt thingy
<libben> and a && after the game parameter to set it back
<libben> would do it sort of
<jjesse> apokryphos: did you ever get that patch to me on the kubuntu docs you mentioned yesterday?
<apokryphos> eek, forgot to let you know
<apokryphos> jjesse: giannaros.org/one.patch
<Lupin__III> when i insert a media konqueror opens and point to media device
<jjesse> apokryphos: thanks getting it now
<meng> is there a way to make qt apps conform to gnome?
<morrow> hmmm kdialog is not useable anzmore for ssh-askpass (Could not open a connection to your authentication agent."
<apokryphos> jjesse: some are trivial (punctuation), some are typos, some expression, and some are errors :P
<jjesse> apokryphos: cool i'll put these in
<apokryphos> jjesse: thanks; good doc writing -- they'll come in very handy: gonna start pointin' people to them
<apokryphos> jjesse: what's up with the links on doc.ubuntu.com though?
<jjesse> apokryphos: thanks for the compliment 
<meng> now i have ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu in one pc
<jjesse> apokryphos: i think it is a problem w/ the inode server let me check?
<apokryphos> I put a note in #ubuntu-doc some time ago but no response
<meng> gaim has no sound in KDE too
<xuniL_> libben how can i minimize the game?
<meng> i've crashed the panel by changing the sound server too
<xuniL_> nice work meng :D
<satafterh> anyone here know anything about real player
<meng> xuniL_: KDE 3.5 is full of things to bump into
<xuniL_> ahh.... kde 3.5....
<meng> after panel crashed, panel picture got borked too
<meng> and all gtk apps systray icons got kicked out from the systray
<xuniL_> nice...
<DeliPenguen> hi boyz
<meng> and i still can't run banshee
<DeliPenguen> i can resolv domain names, i can ping ip numbers, but i can't ping domains or i can't open web pages with domain, but can open with their ips
<DeliPenguen> today i updated my system 
<el-stupido> help needed in installing NVidia drivers
<meng> el-stupido: look in the ubuntu wikis
<el-stupido> anyone?
<meng> at least nvidia's driver's are not a pain to install
<DeliPenguen> apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
<DeliPenguen> :)
<el-stupido> they arent?
<el-stupido> i tried to install them and its been asking me to install a whle lot of other stuff
<meng> dependancio
<el-stupido> some libc-dev headers
<el-stupido> where do i get those?
<frahi> well maybe you need them
<el-stupido> i'm trying to install this NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-7676-pkg1.run <---
<DeliPenguen> you have to compile a new kernel i think
<el-stupido> yeah
<el-stupido> its asking me to do and also offers me to do it lol
<el-stupido> but then asks for this libc-dev headers
<DeliPenguen> install it
<el-stupido> from where?
<el-stupido> i couldnt find it even on the install cd
<DeliPenguen> which distro?
<el-stupido> KUbuntu 5.1
<DeliPenguen> apt-get install nvidia-kernel isn't working?
<DeliPenguen> apt-get install libc6-dev
<meng> opera 8.5 is also screaming for some dependancies i don't know
<el-stupido> lemme try that
<el-stupido> ok its installing it
<el-stupido> let me try installing the drivers again
<el-stupido> brb
<el-stupido> thanx DeliPenguen l
<el-stupido> need to close X now
<MenZa> (eject): ioctl failed: Ind/ud-fejl
<meng> no drastix changes in the kgames sections
<meng> is d4x a gtk app or a qt one?
<cmvo> Riddell: After activating the bitmapped fonts, any app that uses the KDE Font Select dialog should show the problem. Select Fixed [Misc] /Regular and compare the sizes 10-20. 13 and 18 look a bit different.
<xuniL_> how do you gett flash for konqueror?
<apokryphos> xuniL_: install flashplayer-mozilla
<xuniL_> but i dont have mozilla..
<apokryphos> don't worry; Konqueror uses that one, too
<apokryphos> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<xuniL_> k good
<MenZa> Can anyone help me with the error "(eject): ioctl failed: In/out error"? It happens when I try to eject my cdrom drive with AudioPlayer - It still plays music cds though. I tried on the main button on the cdrom drive too, doesnt work. This is on Ubuntu 5.10.
<meng> MenZa: computer - drive - right click n eject?
<xuniL_> apokryphos i cant find the package flashplayer-mozilla...
<MenZa> meng: on ubuntu o_O?
<meng> yup
<spiral> hmmm, does anyone know if there is a way to deal with the kde 3.5beta2 problems about arts, khotkey & kded ?
<xuniL_> but i find swf-player would that work as well?
<MenZa> That works
<MenZa> :o
<asraniel> which app lets me make partitions and so? thanks
<el-stupido> grrrrrrrrrr
<spiral> & also akgregator ?
<MenZa> Thanks :)
<el-stupido> ok.. how do i set the cc environment variuable to compiler?
<MenZa> Last problem: gfx driver.
<el-stupido> i'm using gcc 4.0 to compile and i accidentally set it to 3.4 b4
<ubuntu> hi! anyone knows how to tell if a computer is running in 64 bit mode?
<el-stupido> ok.. how do i start Konversation in the text mode?
<meng> i wonder if Edbuntu is apt-get able?
<el-stupido> this shutting down KDM and restartuing everytime is time consuming
<meng> el-stupido: windows is way moodier than kubuntu
<el-stupido> hehe
<el-stupido> true
<el-stupido> but i still wanna know
<libben> i wished more problems would get solved by the forums, so it would be a good place to point others too =)
<meng> *Mario - I don't wanna know?
<meng> 3.5 beta is a beta
<meng> problems are expected
<meng> but i didn't think a early beta could still be this good
<meng> little weird things going on
<Drakeson> Riddell: have you noticed the font issue?
<Drakeson> (fixed fonts)
<meng>  Drakeson: as usual the gtk apps in kde issue?
<Drakeson> no
<meng> wild guess here
<cmvo> Drakeson: My strange stuff? :-)
<Drakeson> e.g. konsole, DejaVu
<Drakeson> I fixed the "DejaVi" in kdeglobals in kubuntu-default-settings, but after upgrading to 3.4.92 the issue raised again
<Drakeson> I am just looking to find the other file which has the same problem
<Ayiden> Alright I still cant figure out howto work the wvdialer
<Ayiden> can someone help
<cmvo> Drakeson: Ah, I see. I just can't get used to Vera Sans Mono for Konsole, so I'm trying to get Fixed Misc back as used in KDE 3.1.4, but can't get size 13. DejaVu looks a lot like Fixed Misc, maybe it'll do for now.
<Ayiden> Ive used it before but its always configured and asked me questions I cant find the right config file or anthing
<satafterh> no sound in realplayer when streaming audio or video and works with mp3's, any idea's any one?
<meng> satafterh: smash sound card and go Creative
<NOVA> i have got a problem from this distro
<frahi> alsa, esd or something running
<NOVA> when i dpkg -i Skype
<ku_dude> Hello all.
<NOVA> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of skype:
<NOVA>  skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<NOVA>   Version of libqt3c102-mt on system is 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3.
<NOVA> dpkg: error processing skype (--install):
<NOVA>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<NOVA> Errors were encountered while processing:
<NOVA>  skype
<NOVA> anyone can helpme?
<ku_dude> Anybody here knows if wine supports .Net 1.1 framework?
<Ayiden> yes
<Ayiden> NOVA: 
<frahi> NOVA: did you try forced install (-f)
<Ayiden> NOVA:  you need to download those packages
<Ayiden> it may be easier to do that with apt-get or adept
<xuniL_> any one know a good antivirus software..?
<xuniL_> for linux ofcourse
<azertyuuu> hey all , i am new to kubuntu and i want to listen to MP3's but i can't . What packages i  do need 
<NOVA> azertyuuu: in your system can install amarok
<azertyuuu> amarok can't play it
<xuniL_> need to install codec...
<azertyuuu> which one ?
<slow-motion> hallo
<xuniL_> heh many...
<xuniL_> !codec
<ubotu> xuniL_: Are you smoking crack?
<xuniL_> lol..
<azertyuuu> xunil , wivh codec ?
<xuniL_> some gsteamer codecs..
<xuniL_> there are a homesite for it w8
<azertyuuu> where can i get them
<xuniL_> hmm... dont have the site left :/
<spiral> so, still no ideas about the kde 3.5beta2 bugs ?
<kamelion> hi, I have a question. When I plug in my external HD kubuntu mounts it and a konqueror window pops up telling me there was an error because media:/sdb2 does not exist, but the disk is correctly mounted on /media/sdb2... is there a way to fix the media:/sdb2 does not exist thing?
<Drakeson> spiral: which ones? (I see two ones at least)
<xuniL_> any one know a good virus program?
<spiral> Drakeson: artsd down, akregator down, kded down, ktouch down
<spiral> khotkey sorry
<bhna> kamelion: look at the topic HAL fixes syncing ...
<mmport81> hi all, how's kubuntu breezy?  how buggy is it???
<mmport81> looked at the wiki, and there doesn't seem to be too many bugs
<Drakeson> spiral: khotkeys works here
<kamelion> bhna: i did a dist-upgrade an hour ago...
<Drakeson> spiral: what's wrong with kded?
<Drakeson> spiral: what about the monospace font. is it ok there?
* puckman loves Kubuntu
<xuniL_> any one who know a good linux virus program?
<kamelion> xuniL_: you mean antivirus?
<xuniL_> yeah
<bhna> xuniL_: virus or antivirus?
<mmport81> xuniL_: clamav
<bhna> xuniL_: fprot?
<gibarian> Anyone know what's going on with Berlios?
<xuniL_> k tested clamav dident gett it working...
<xuniL_> command in console?
<Ben1984> hello :P
<xuniL_> tryed clamav
<xuniL_> mmport81how do i start it?
<mmport81> i haven't really tried it myself - what do u want it for?
<mmport81> have u installed it?
<mmport81> it should be started up in the background
<mmport81> check kubuntu's "task manager" and look for clamav there
<xuniL_> k...
<xuniL_> no GUI?
<mmport81> btw, viruses r v rare on linux - so u probably don't need antivirus if u just use it for a desktop
<mmport81> oh sorry, task manager program is called ksysguard
<xuniL_> k thx.
<mmport81> k menu -> system menu
<Ayide1> Is anyone willing to help me with the wvdialer?
<Ayide1> I cant firgure out how to configure the ubuntu version
<Ayide1> HELP *(lol)
<xuniL_> mmport81 no GUI for clamav?
<mmport81> not that i now of?
<mmport81> know of
<xuniL_> okey
<mmport81> must peeps get by without av on their system - why do u think you need it?
<xuniL_> but there is pop up msg then there are a virus..
<xuniL_> ?
<xuniL_> well just in chase..
<mmport81> oh no they won't give u a virus - are you using konqueror?
<Ayide1> on windows maybe
<mmport81> generally u will be v safe when using kubuntu without av
<xuniL_> k
<Ayide1> viruses that work SOMEHOW on linux find it very hard to make it past permssions
<xuniL_> ahh... smart...
<mmport81> yeh, even if they do get into your system, they will be confined
<Ayide1> thats why the root password etc.. are there and you dont have roots power all the time ... well 1 reason out of another big number
<mmport81> but it's normal not to have av on non-windows systems - look at apple osx for example
<kamelion> xuniL_: http://web.tiscali.it/rospolosco/clamaktion/
<Ayide1> its still okay to have an av if your paranoid though
<xuniL_> :D
<Ayide1> but the chances of you ever using it are pretty slim and its only REAL perpase is to stop you from spreading viuses to your WINDOWS friends  : )
<mmport81> Ayide1: any suggestion for gui av then?
<xuniL_> can you can scan windows viruses on windows drives with it or is it just linux viruses
<thebanana> hey folks
<mmport81> normally linux av software is used for email servers, which scan emails b4 they get to user's inbox - as i said i am low on linux av details
<Ayide1> Ive not had much experiance with them because ive never had to use them.. i have used firwalls but not av
<satafterh> is there a program for linux to watch quicktime files
<thebanana> has anyone here gone through the process of upgrading from breezy-preview to the released breezy?
<Ayide1> yes
<Ayide1> satafterh: yes there are quicktime runtime files for linux
<mmport81>  satafterh: yes, u will have to install some windows codecs
<Ayide1> Im not sure if they are in the ubuntu pool but if you typed quicktime in synaptic you may find somthing or adept
<satafterh> #mmport81 i have w32codecs, is that suppose to work? 
<xuniL_> kamelion thx for the link
<Ayide1> anyone know anything about the wvdialer?
<Ayide1> Im used to it being configured when I install it but the ubuntu version doesnt work that way
<mmport81>  satafterh: u downloaded them brom some apt source? - they should work
<thebanana> stafterh: i use mplayer - you can also google/synaptic search for mplayer codecs
<satafterh> #mmport81 there not 
<kamelion> xuniL_: np... You should read the README though
<xuniL_> k
<thebanana> stafterh: the w32codecs should work with mplayer - maybe even xine
<mmport81> xuniL_: did u just find clamaktion - looks cool!!
<mmport81> i use kaffeine
<xuniL_> yeah it does..
<mmport81> xuniL_: tried it?
<xuniL_> clamaktion?
<mmport81> yeh
<satafterh> rtsp://streaming.multicasttech.com/AmericaFreeTVDimensionB.sdp
<xuniL_> installing it now..
<satafterh> #mmport81 thats what i am trying to open
<mmport81> stafterh: r u trying to play the quicktime files within a browser, or from a file
<satafterh> anything will do lol
<mmport81> stafterh: i get an error too with that url, streaming has always been tricky for me
<kkathman> Good Day all :)
<Ayide1> moshimoshi
<satafterh> #mmport81 - so its not just me then lol
<Tm_T> kkathman: sir! o7
<kkathman> howdy there Tm_T o/
<mmport81> satafterh: see if mplayer is any better
<satafterh> ok
<Tm_T> kkathman: what's up?
<Tm_T> kkathman: already tried beta2?
<kkathman> beta2 for what?
<mjpeg> hello.Anyone know if there is a plugin for burning shn files with K3b? thanks
<Ayide1> no-one know anything about wvdialer huh
<kkathman> Tm_T: I dont know about any beta2, but I did install Koffice, and Kexi...been playing with that and Krita...very nice :)
<kamelion> Ayide1: no, never used it..
<Tm_T> kkathman: but there's some usability and stability issues with krita
<Tm_T> kkathman: KDE 3.5 beta2 <3
<kkathman> Tm_T: yes, as with all of Koffice in fact...which is why they didnt prepackage with kubuntu
<Tm_T> oh, it's already 2112!
<Ayide1> alright
<kkathman> so how do you like the KDE beta, Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> time to compile Koffice trunk ->
<Tm_T> kkathman: best!
<mmport81> Anyone have any comments to make on kubuntu breezy?  don't feel like an upgrade full of hassle....
<Ayide1> it has some hastle yes *(lol)
<Ayide1> but its new
<kkathman> mmport81: I had ZERO problems upgrading from hoary
<kamelion> mmport81: yes, it just works here...
<Ayide1> upgrading I suppose thats better though
<mmport81> oh sounds good....
<kamelion> my battery even lasts longer then before now
<kkathman> mmport81: if you follow the pre-upgrade recommendations, then follow the published procedure, you'll probably be just fine
<Tm_T> kkathman: no problems at all? good to heat
<mmport81> will give it a shot then, can't wait to se what guidance is all about
<Tm_T> hear
<Ayide1> guidance is nice though
<kkathman> Tm_T: none that I have found so far at least :)
<mmport81> kkathman: where are those intrustion at?
<Tm_T> kkathman: good good :)
<kkathman> mmport81: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUgradeNotes
<kkathman> oops
<mmport81> thanks!
<kkathman> mmport81: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<kkathman> I think alot of people didnt do the pre-upgrade things
<mmport81> yeh, i never thought about it - on the release page i don't think it mentions anything...
<kkathman> mmport81: I dont know whether it does or not, but an op pointed me to the page I sent you
<mmport81> looks good
<thebanana> hey folks - my usplash artwork didn't update to the kubuntu artwork after dist-upgrading from breezy-preview
<thebanana> anyone had that experience?
<kkathman> I didnt have that experience
<kkathman> Tm_T: So tell me the big differences in the new KDE?
<Tm_T> kkathman: little things everywhere
<kkathman> Tm_T:  like?
<Tm_T> like Kicker
<thebanana> weird - was the us.archive.ubuntu.com repository not up to date in the past couple of days?
<kkathman> Tm_T:  I was expecting some nice upgrades in this version of KDE with breezy but there really weren't any that I've seen
<Tm_T> kkathman: well, 3.4.x -> 3.4.3 just bugfixes
<mmport81> suppose it was a minor kde upgrade
<kkathman> thebanana: I think it hasnt changed much at all since the release
<Tm_T> mmport81: it was
<kkathman> Tm_T: right
<kkathman> My hopes were higher I guess :)
<mmport81> which isn't a bad thing
<Tm_T> kkathman: then try 3.5 beta ;)
<mmport81> rather not :P - what's new in 3.5?
<mmport81> anthing interesting?
<Tm_T> mmport81: well, better "feel"
<kkathman> yah i am a bit reluctant to go beta on something
<mmport81> :):)
<Tm_T> just seem to work faster, better, brettier
<kkathman> for now at least
<mmport81> good good
<Tm_T> heh, there's seems to be only one issue with beta2: arts
* chimaera mumbles some cryptic mubojumbo and scrifices a virgin chicken over his powerbook... "let the syncing be done.. let the syncing be done.."
<kkathman> I do have a KDE question for you Tm_T  if you got a moment
<Tm_T> kkathman: go on
<mmport81> i am still uncovering kde features, thzat i've missed over the releases, so not desperate for more...
<chimaera> Tm_T: anyone still usingarts these days?
<Tm_T> chimaera: dunno
<kkathman> Tm_T: I have the kicker at the bottom and a second toolbar/panel above it
<mmport81> Tm_T: sooner arts is ditched the better
<kkathman> Tm_T: my apps icons (quick launches) line up on the bottom and my open windows are on the upper one
<Tm_T> chimaera: I just configured my notify system use external player
<Tm_T> kkathman: ok, what's the problem?
<chimaera> Tm_T: i never use system sounds.
<Tm_T> chimaera: I never did, I try them coule days now
<Tm_T> couple
<kkathman> Tm_T: the only thing I dont like is that the open applications are that drab gray with the icon at the far left.and I want to change that color...can I ??
<Tm_T> just for curiosity
<kkathman> Tm_T:  NOT the launch icons, but the open window tabs
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, you got pic? I'm not totally sure what you mean
<chimaera> Tm_T: mhh, maybe a whole new kde experience unfolds.. worth a try ;)
<bengross> i am having troubles
<kkathman> hmmm gotta figger out how to get you a pic...
<Tm_T> kkathman: ksnapshot
<bengross> when i go to network settings and type in password it doesnt do anything
<bengross> sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt
<kkathman> then post it where?
<chimaera> kkathman: how about moving the taskbar?
<bengross> still comes up gray doesnt change after entering password
<Tm_T> kkathman: use imageshack or other that kind of systems
<chimaera> bengross: had something like that, reinstalling kcontrol fixed it..
<kkathman> Tm_T: ok I got a snapshop in png format how do I get it to you
<kkathman> imageshack?
<Tm_T> http://www.imageshack.us/
<Tm_T> I think that's ok
<Firetech> isn't there any way to disable the kde spell checker? I get kinda distracted by it... I mean disable permanently, not the thing in the right click menu of text boxes, they are just used for that box.
<chimaera> bengross: well, fixed it temporarily only. broken again..
<Tm_T> Firetech: well well...
<Tm_T> Firetech: have you checked kcontrol ?
<Firetech> yes
<bengross> its broken again?
<bengross> thats no help
<bengross> i also need to remove and re=install k3b
<bengross> linux is weird!
<Tm_T> Firetech: uhm, I'm almost sure there's switch for it
<chimaera> bengross: just reinstalled again, working. what the hell?!?
<getaceres> hi
<Firetech> Tm_T: in kcontrol, there are options only to change which database and client to use...
<kkathman> Tm_T: the file is too big :(
<chimaera> bengross: (k)ubuntu != linux., neither is kde... ;)
<bengross> it isnt linux
<bengross> ?
<chimaera> bengross: <smartass> linux is only the kernel </smartass>
<kkathman> lol
<getaceres> hi
<getaceres> has someone recently upgraded to kde 3.5 beta 2?
<jjesse> nope, how do you?
<chimaera> getaceres: is there actually a (inofficial) repositoty?
<kkathman> Tm_T: Apparently imageshack wont allow my screenshot cuz its 1207 instead of 1024 max :(
<getaceres> I know, I have upgraded, I only want to ask you if you have a bug
<Tm_T> kkathman: then use krita to reduce size ;)
<getaceres> I have it since 3.5 beta1
<getaceres> and is related to corruption in kicker
<Tm_T> getaceres: I've been using beda2 now over 30h
<frank23> chimaera: bengross: the configuration problems you are having with goin to administrator is a bad bug in KDE. try kdesu kcontrol
<Tm_T> beta
<kkathman> Tm_T: I am not aware of a way to reduce the size without cropping the image
<Tm_T> kkathman: hmm, there's no resize?
<getaceres> I know it's beta and it's expected to have bugs, I only want to know if that happens to anyone else
<bengross> ok what will that do?
<Tm_T> kkathman: well, you can always email me
<frank23> bengross: you open kcontrol as root so you are already in administrator mode.
<chimaera> frank23: i'm aware f that workaround but find it most annoying.. so to say. ;)
<Tm_T> getaceres: happen what?
<kkathman> Tm_T: got it...I just saved it as a jpg
<Tm_T> ok :)
<bengross> so i can sudo su
<bengross> then kcontrol
<chimaera> getaceres: can you give me the url /repo of the beta2 packages?
<getaceres> when I mousover an icon in kicker It gets a black background
<frank23> chimera: That bug has been open for a long time in KDE and they never fixed it
<bengross> but cant i boot with wireless enabled instead of ethernet?  
<bengross> i want to give this os to other people i dont want them having problems
<frank23> chimera: at least it's not ubuntu's fault
<chimaera> frank23: well, never experienced it with debian. 
<Tm_T> 16:41  * Tm_T advertise and spam: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35beta2 breezy main
<getaceres> I've added the line:
<getaceres> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35beta2 breezy main
<getaceres> to the sources.list file
<Tm_T> chimaera: there
<frank23> chimera: I think it's because ubuntu uses sudo. 
<Tm_T> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta2.php
<chimaera> frank23: might be..
<chimaera> thanks for the URL
<Tm_T> chimaera: check that page
<unsurreal> got a problem with konqueror if anyone can help?
<getaceres> is anyone else having corruption in kicker?
<Tm_T> unsurreal: go on?
<Tm_T> getaceres: what kind of corruption
<unsurreal> problem being is that when i load my music folder in konqueror, it just being open, not doing anything, it makes my system "skip"
<unsurreal> everything
<kkathman> Tm_T: check your pm...I sent the link
<bengross> cant ethernet be disabled and wireless enabled by default?
<unsurreal> like music, visuals, mouse
<chimaera> Tm_T: errrr, no ppc. 
<unsurreal> 4500 files in the dir
<frank23> bengross: yes
<getaceres> a black background in the icons when I mouseover them
<unsurreal> everything is choppy
<Tm_T> kkathman: ok, and the problem is...
<Tm_T> kkathman: I forgot :p
<bengross> how?
<Tm_T> chimaera: not that I know
<kkathman> Tm_T: see the bottom....kicker is on the bottom and the panel just above it
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes
<kkathman> Tm_T: now you see the three open window tabs on that top line
<asraniel> does anyone know if there is a fix somewhere floating around for all thos people that cant mount their ipod?
<chimaera> Tm_T: maybe i can spare some cpu-cycles ;)
<kkathman> or maybe its two
<frank23> Tm_T: ummm kde3.5beta2 seems to have pretty annoying bugs
<getaceres> also, corruption in the kubuntu image in the kde main menu
<Tm_T> frank23: like?
<Tm_T> chimaera: hm?
<chimaera> frank23: is there a way to change the sudo behaviour to debian-style?
<frank23> Tm_T: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<bengross> how?
<chimaera> Tm_T: compile beta2 for ppc.
<unsurreal> sudo passwd root
<unsurreal> ?
<frank23> chimaera: yeah you can give a password to root.
<Tm_T> chimaera: #kubuntu-devel then please :)
<chimaera> unsurreal: not that one..
<bengross> how do i run the network progam from konsole
<kkathman> Tm_T: Sorry there are two open window tabs on that upper line, not three
<Tm_T> kkathman: yes
<bengross> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<bengross> Xlib: No protocol specified
<chimaera> frank23: already done that, i mean so that kcontrol uses kdesu instead of sudo by default..
<bengross> whats that mean?
<chimaera> bengross: wrong user..
<kkathman> Tm_T:  now you see how they are that ugly gray
<frank23> chimaera: I configured networking with a gnome configuration tool
<unsurreal> bengross: i read something about that earlier, google it, you have to edit your .bashrc file and add something so root can launch graphical apps from CLI
<kkathman> Tm_T: I want to change that color to something else
<Tm_T> kkathman: browngray?
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> apokryphos: around ?
<frank23> chimaera: I'm not sure about that... you can maybe change the menu entry
<Tm_T> kkathman: ok, have you checked your colour settings?
<kkathman> Tm_T: which item is that color?
<unsurreal> Tm_t: can you solve my konqueror problem(3.4.3)
<Tm_T> kkathman: I think it follows button colours
<Tm_T> unsurreal: what's it?
<unsurreal> uhm
<kkathman> ahh button colors ok
<unsurreal> i'll pm
<Tm_T> unsurreal: ok
<chimaera> frank23: that won't work, for kcontrol itsel is called as user.. the sudo is called later (when accessing an appropriate module..)
<kkathman> Tm_T:  by the way, if people are still asking about Konqueror and how to split the pane, I found out how to do that
<frank23> chimaera: I meant put kdesu kcontrol in the menu 
<Tm_T> frank23: ok, what nasty bugs in beta2?
<frank23> Tm_T: well this one seems pretty bad: aRtsd dies on every logging in, and comes up with an error message every five seconds after.
<chimaera> frank23: but  then _every_ module runs with with admin access.
<thebanana> why are the fonts in adept so large?
<Tm_T> frank23: yup, just disable kde sound system
<frank23> Tm_T: how do I do that? what will be the result?
<Tm_T> frank23: no arts at all
<getaceres> also akregator dies immediatly after upgrading
<getaceres> at least for me
<getaceres> I also have the arts bug
<Tm_T> frank23: kcontrol -> sound & multimedia -> kde sound system
<getaceres> upgrading to beta2 has ton been a good idea
<Tm_T> getaceres: it's been good idea to me
<Tm_T> very good
<getaceres> i thought it was more stable than beta 1
<getaceres> for me, beta 1 is better
<frank23> getaceres: I will wait until stable (or beta with no bad bugs)
<getaceres> normally I don't install betas
<Tm_T> ok, I'm away ->
<getaceres> this is the first time I install a KDE beta
<getaceres> thanks to kubuntu packages, I must admit
<unsurreal> kkathman: you here?
<getaceres> I like kubuntu for being so fast delivering KDE releases
<bengross> sounds complicated for my feeble mind
<getaceres> I haven't seen that before
<kkathman> unsurreal: yep
<getaceres> anyway, I have to install kubuntu from scratch
<frank23> getaceres: why?
<getaceres> I upgraded it from the preview release and I have a few remaining bugs that has been corrected (I think) but that remains for me
<unsurreal> kkathman: pm
<da_bon_bon> how and with which kbd shortcut is katapult activated ?
<getaceres> I want to see if I have them in a fresh install
<kkathman> unsurreal: I dont see one ???
<frank23> getaceres: a fresh install should be the same a the upgraded preview release
<thebanana> da_bon_bon: i had to run katapult from the command line (or add it to ~/.kde/Autostart)
<thebanana> then to activated Alt+Space
<getaceres> not for me. For example, in usplash I get a timeout at the begining, when it's loading modules and I get the rest of the boot in text mode. 
<getaceres> It is said that this bug has been solved in the final version, but it happens for me, no matter how many times I reinstall usplash or kubuntu-default-settings package
<kkathman> thebanana: I think all you needed to do was run it once with alt-F2 and its good from then on
<thebanana> thanks kkathman
<kkathman> thebanana: in fact I know thats the case, cuz I did that yesterday, shut down for the night and its working today
<thebanana> sweet
<frank23> getaceres: well if reinstalling is not a problem for you, you can try it
<getaceres> also, I have a problem with the network. It gets a lot of time to get a IP from the DHCP server while it was almost immediate in Hoary
<da_bon_bon> what is katapult anyway ?
<da_bon_bon> any nice bittorrent frontend ?
<getaceres> kernel 2.6.12-9 should resolve this, but not for me
<thebanana> da_bon_bon: katapult is a friendly launcher
<kkathman> da_bon_bon: its an autocomplete application launcher
<thebanana> like tab completion for guis 8)
<getaceres> I have to configure my network card by hand, and even then, it gets a lot of time to get up
<da_bon_bon> huh
<da_bon_bon> alt-f2 is better
<frank23> getaceres: is this a know bug?
<getaceres> I reported it
* kkathman dccs some viagra from getaceres network card
<frank23> da_bon_bon: alt-f2 does nothing for me
<Hhhhh> hello. Question: would kubuntu breezy runs semi-decently in a PI 200Mhz?
<getaceres> and someone replied saying that kernel 2.6.12-9 solved it, but for me, it's not solved
<kkathman> alt-f2 should pop up a dialog to run a command, frank
<frank23> kkathman: ....
<da_bon_bon> frank23: cant be.
<frank23> it does nothing
<kkathman> hmmm thats weird
<da_bon_bon> ok
<getaceres> I reported again especifying it was happening for me in the final Breezy version
<da_bon_bon> run program.
<da_bon_bon> frahi: check you shortcuts.
<getaceres> but I had no response
<getaceres> and the bug remains open
<da_bon_bon> any kde frontend to bittorrent ?
<frank23> da_bon_bon: there is ktorrent, never used
<kkathman> da_bon_bon: look at your internet selection on the kde menu
<da_bon_bon> kkathman: nothing
<kkathman> da_bon_bon: hmm I have a bittorrent entry there
<frank23> da_bon_bon: where can I check the kde short cuts?
<da_bon_bon> is there any console command that directly start download ing a torrent, without asking questions ?
<da_bon_bon> frank23: kcontrol
<Hhhhh> would kubuntu breezy runs semi-decently in a PI 200Mhz?
<getaceres> da_bon_bon: anyway, azureus is the best bittorent client I have tried.
<frank23> Hhhhh: how much ram?
<da_bon_bon> getaceres: not in repos. no install candidate.
<kkathman> Hhhhh: probably ok, but you might stick with the native gnome and not KDE
<da_bon_bon> kkathman: gnome more laggy on my piii 550mhz
<kkathman> Hhhhh: how much memory?
<Hhhhh> frank23, I believe it's about 96 or 128
<Hhhhh> Mb of RAM
<dipnlik> Hhhhh: I wouldn install KDE on the machine
<frank23> Hhhhh: you can also try xubuntu since it less demanding on ram
<dipnlik> frank23: xubuntu?
<Hhhhh> what about ubuntu?
<Hhhhh> is gnome less RAM-demanding?
<getaceres> da_bon_bon: add this repository: deb http://idefix.eup.uva.es/soleup/ soleupix main games java openoffice 
<kkathman> Hhhhh: I have an HP box with 96 MB and its a p1, similar to yours, and I can run gnome ok, but I put xfce on it cuz its more performant
<frank23> dipnlik: it's ubuntu with another DE, I forget which one
<getaceres> it has azureus, java 1.5 and the latest rc's from openoffice
<dipnlik> frank23: icewm? xfce? will look for it
<kkathman> Hhhhh: but a p1 200 might be good mostly for a file or print server and thats it :)
<frank23> dipnlik: yeah its xfce
<da_bon_bon> getaceres: thanks
<dipnlik> Hhhhh: who will use the machine?
<Hhhhh> kkathman, I just want to install ubuntu or kubuntu and use it for testing things about the OS, I'm not really planning on using it for something specific. I have a better box with kubuntu that I don't wanna mess up too much
<Hhhhh> I'm trying ubuntu, I've used Fedora and SuSE in the past
<Hhhhh> and Red Hat 9
<Hhhhh> so, nobody will really use this machine
<da_bon_bon> how do i command that first do aptget upgrade, then, when that finishes, strat two torrent downloads on btdownloadcurses ? simultaneously ? from konsole
<Hhhhh> it's more for trying things and stuff
<dipnlik> Hhhhh: if the user is comfortable with some terminal programs and wants to research on faster programs, it is ok
<kkathman> Hhhhh: I'd install ubuntu and let it install gnome, then configure it so that it doesnt load the GUI and stays in the command line mode...thats what I eventually did with the HP
<da_bon_bon> *start
<da_bon_bon> apt-get upgrade ; btdownloadcurses XX ; btdownload curses XX ?
<dipnlik> Hhhhh: agreed with kkathman . then you can install a lightweight windows manager
<Hhhhh> ok
<kkathman> Hhhhh: Its a nice little file server for me now...rather than throwing it away
<Hhhhh> xfce?
<Hhhhh> enlightment?
<Hhhhh> well, one of those
<Hhhhh> ok, thanks. I'll install ubuntu in it then
<dipnlik> Hhhhh: fluxbox
<dipnlik> Hhhhh: ratpoison :)
<kkathman> Hhhhh: I'd not worry about a gui...especially if you are just learning...its good experience to learn the command line anyway
<frank23> so what is Alt-f2 supposed to do anyways? lauch katapult?
<da_bon_bon> no.
<da_bon_bon> launch run program
<kkathman> frank23: no, its a run command dialog box
<Hhhhh> kkathman, I know my CLI, I just want to try ubuntu/kubuntu good and see if I'll like them more than FC4
<frank23> kkathman: I have that mapped to win+r
<da_bon_bon> i still cant figure how to use catapult :{
<kkathman> you can use it to run anything, but you must use it to start katapult the first time
<Hhhhh> but I prefer to use the small P1 for testing things
<Hhhhh> and let the Athlon XP for my final configuration
<dipnlik> yikes, i should have known about xubuntu earlier... :(
<kkathman> Hhhhh:  ahhh I see.. I misunderstood
<chimaera> ok, i have a more convenient way to workaround the kcontrol-admin issue..
<da_bon_bon> ok guys
<da_bon_bon> cya 
<frank23> chimaera: what is it?
<da_bon_bon> while updating kde, is it ok to be running kde ? or i must switch to a VT ?
<kkathman> Hhhhh:  I'm pretty sure you wont be able to run KDE, I mean... it will run but very very poorly
<Hhhhh> ok, so no KDE. And Gnome, will it be too terrible?
<frank23> da_bon_bon: it doesn't matter too much, just retart kde after you upgrade
<da_bon_bon> ok, frank23 :)
<da_bon_bon> ok guys 
<kkathman> Hhhhh: Gnome will be ok, just sluggish because of your memory constrain and processor
<da_bon_bon> cya
<da_bon_bon> ttfn
<Hhhhh> ok, I'll give ubuntu a try then
<frank23> once katapult is running what does it do?
<Hhhhh> as far as I know, the diff between kubuntu and ubuntu is the window manager and some defaults, right?
<chimaera> frank23: set a root-pwd and tell kdesu to use su: http://www.mail-archive.com/kubuntu-bugs%40lists.ubuntu.com/msg00543.html
<Hhhhh> anything else?
<Hhhhh> I like KDE, I think I'd rather use kubuntu
<frank23> chimaera: ok and that works to configure network settings?
<kkathman> Hhhhh: Kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE
<frank23> chimaera: do you know the command for system settings? (similar to kcontrol)
<getaceres> frank23: katapult lets you launch applications in a cool way. It's some kind of cool alt+f2
<frank23> getaceres: well it seems to be running but how do I use?
<getaceres> frank23: press alt+space
<Hhhhh> ok, thx
<kkathman> I havent figured Katapult out quite yet tho
<Hhhhh> i'
<getaceres> then start writing the name of the application you want to launch
<Hhhhh> i'll install ubuntu, maybe switch from gnome to some lightweight desktop
<getaceres> katapult suggest you the name, but you can keep writing
<kkathman> I think you have to have run the application once to get it registered in Katapult
<seezer> can anyone tell me which repository contains 'msttcorefonts'?
<frank23> getaceres: alt-space does nothing.. I think it's because my shortcut mimick the windows ones
<getaceres> run the command "kpm" and look if katapult is running
<frank23> getaceres: katapult is running
<kkathman> seezer: it used to be in multiverse
<seezer> breezy?
<kkathman> I dunno I dont use them
<getaceres> then I don't know what's wrong
<kkathman> seezer: I suppose its still there :)
<getaceres> I open it with alt-space, but anyway I don't use it often
<seezer> kkathman:  i have problems with fonts in some flash-crap and someone told me those could help
<seezer> kkathman: do you have a free solution for that? ;)
<kkathman> seezer: I just did an apt-cache search on msttcorefonts and they are in my repositories
<chimaera> frank23: the cmd ist 'systemsettings' (check the menu-item ;) ) it will work with everything that had problems caused by kdesu using sudo.. so yes, also network settings i suppose.
<kkathman> seezer: I believe that those fonts are now offered up as cross platform, so no royalty is necessary...seems I remember something about that
<frank23> chimaera: ok thanks
<chimaera> frank23: np
<seezer> kkathman: ah, multiverse. thank you. thought i had it in..
<kkathman> seezer: np
<azertyuuu> hi , how can i enable NumLock to startup automatically every time
<chimaera> frank23: in fact, i have to thank. you pointed me into the right direction ;)
<frank23> chimaera: you better thank me! ;-)
<asraniel> so, i would love to be able to mount my ipod. but i cant, does anybody know in which log i should search for error messages?
<frank23> chimaera: ummm the change you made to kdesu? basically kdesu changes to the root user instead of doing sudo, that's it?
<reagleBRKLN> Help, has anyone have success with printing to a remote SAMBA accessible printer on a Windows machine?
<chimaera> frank23: i thing it uses "su -c <command>"
<chimaera> s/thing/think/
<jjesse> does the printer have an ip address associated w/ it or is just shared through the windows box?
<reagleBRKLN> I had difficulties with an scratch this I had difficulties with this in the past, but was able to get in to work by re-disabling the root account (my preference is to have it all in) and twiddling with the settings forever. However, that does not seem to be working this time. Also, it is anyway to make the Web administration form accessible?
<bhna> i have installed the fixes. the problem of usb-thumdrive mounting is still there!! has anybody the same problem? are there any solutions?
<reagleBRKLN> jjesse: DeviceURI smb://user:psswd@paq/samsung
<frank23> bhna: you mean todays updates? I you read the changelog, you see that they change basically nothing.
<jjesse> hmm i just setup cups to use the tcp/ip port so i can't help you sorry :(
<reagleBRKLN> jjesse: how do you do that? (You mean you're not using SAMBA?)
<bhna> frank23: yes i mean this fixes eg kdebase ... ubuntu4.deb
<jjesse> yes i'm not using samba, my printers have jet direct cards in them so they have ip address specifically attached to the server
<jjesse> i have a windows print server for the rest of the domain that are windows boxes
<reagleBRKLN> ah
<treefrog> sup all
<treefrog> hey how do I find out what version I'm using? I'm in teh middle of a reintsall and upgrade
<frank23> version of what?
<treefrog> Kubuntu
<treefrog> it is 
<bhna> frank23: where can i find the changelogs?
<treefrog> 5.10
<javb> wow wow wow.. just installed this beauty.. im exited.. 
<javb> kubutu did it this time..!
<Regulator> installed what?
<frank23> bhna: in synaptic, before you do an update you can select a package and go to PAckage->download changelog
<treefrog> but which version of breezy!! seems there are some big changes withen it
<javb> 5.10
<frank23> bhna: alot of todays updates only fixed the build dependancies for some kde packages
<Regulator> javb you plan on using wine?
<azertyuuu> hey all, if i use the cmd   "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" , will only the packages be installed ? And can i still work in KDE then
<treefrog> Ok I've just stoped my update.. cose I think there may be something I should know before I do this..
<javb> Regulator, nah, have never used it.. (if im not mistaken it is to emulate Microsoft programs) and i dont need them..
<javb> why the question?
<frank23> azertyuuu: yes after you install ubuntu-desktop, when you login you can choose between kde and gnome
<kkathman> treefrog: Hmm not sure it was a good idea to stop the upgrade in mid stream?
<treefrog> only the downloading
<kkathman> treefrog: Oh wait you said update
<bhna> frank23: and what is with the channel topic?
<_master> hi! Is there a newbie suport?
<kkathman> _master: we try to support everyone to a degree :)
<treefrog> or is it upgrade.. hehehe
<kkathman> Hmmm guess he didnt want support after all :)
<frank23> bhna: ummm yeah... those are the other bunch of updates
<treefrog> so I put in my Kubuntu 5.10 cd and it installed
<treefrog> but then I see an upgrade option
<treefrog> in kynaptic
<javb> i downloaded the live CD, and the MD5sums didnt match.. didnt burn it. then i downloaded the DVD version, which MD5sums didnt match either, but this time i burned it anyway.. and here i am, with now problems.. thats a weird thing isnt it?
<kkathman> treefrog: yah
<kkathman> treefrog: try this:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<treefrog> Ok but if I dont upgrade I cant seem to find all the stuff I want
<treefrog> ok
<treefrog> thanks
<treefrog> if I do an upgrade will it send me into super unstable hell??
<frank23> treefrog: are you running hoary now and want to upgrade to breezy?
<treefrog> No I installed 5.10 kubuntu
<treefrog> breezy right!!
<kkathman> yes
<frank23> so the upgrade you're talking about is just todays updates in breezy(5.10)
<treefrog> well I'm not sure cos I have noticed that there is a difference between the various CD 5.10 that I have downloaded over the last few weeks
<treefrog> the preview being the first..
<treefrog> but yes all 5.10
<kkathman> yah lots of updates today via Adept :)
<treefrog> ya but the version I have installed now has not got Adept it has Kynaptic
<frank23> treefrog: did you install the stable 5.10? released on the 13th?
<treefrog> Humm.. I have had a bunch of CDs.. tried one and it was hell..possably the most recent) and then tried another. on this version I have Kynaptic
<treefrog> dont have the other Cd at hand now
<kkathman> treefrog: the final version of Breezy did have Adept
<treefrog> how do I find out the build of the CD
<kkathman> Its actually on the Kubuntu menu
<treefrog> is an upgrade from this version a bad Idea??
<treefrog> Oh
<frank23> treefrog: you can upgrade to the stable from whatever version you're using through the internet
<kkathman> treefrog: check on the Kubuntu menu under SYSTEM
<kkathman> btw have I mentioned that Adept rocks?
<Tm_T> it does
<treefrog> system and then what?? Oh ya I liked the look of Adept too.. 
<treefrog> Hi Tm_T me again asking sill Qs.. lol
<kkathman> There are no silly questions..but we have plenty of silly answers :)
<treefrog> lol
<treefrog> cool
<Tm_T> and silly persons asking questions
<treefrog> hey so the version and an upgrade.. first the version where is it? undersystem
<treefrog> Kinfo?
<kkathman> Tm_T: Hey I resemble that :)
<Tm_T> hmm, I dont understand
<frank23> kkathman: I still like synaptic better? how do you tell from which repos is a package? how do you specify which version to install when you have the same package from more that one repo?
<kkathman> frank23: To each his own I suppose...I guess I just never have enjoyed s(k)ynaptic much...back in warty when it was unreliable
<treefrog> Adept is not as mature yet but I think from thelittle I have seen it can be very good.
<kkathman> besides, frank23  I think that when you apt-get install, it checks all repositories to verify the most recent and installs that, at least thats what someone told me a long time ago
<kkathman> thats why i do an apt-cache before anything
<treefrog> Can I ask. If I continue with an upgrade from this version of Breezy with Kynaptic to the newer version.. will it be stable or will i spend hours for nothing??
<treefrog> I'll stick in an old version of houry ubuntu if it is going to be a rough ride just now
<frank23> kkathman: I do everything with synaptic: I can lock packages to versions, force certain versions to be installed, read installed files lists for a package...
<azertyuuu> hey if i give the cmd "apt-get install edubuntu.dekstopt" , will KDE change to EDubuntu, or only add packages ?
<azertyuuu> apt-get install edubuntu.desktop
<frank23> treefrog: the latest version of breezy should be stable. you are very unlucky if that's not the case for you
<frank23> azertyuuu: it will add packages
<treefrog> Ok thanks.. do I need to bare anything in mind during this upgrade.. at last as far as you know??
<frank23> azertyuuu: and its edubuntu-packages
<frank23> azertyuuu: and its edubuntu-desktop *
<azertyuuu> ok thanx
<frank23> treefrog: there should be no problems
<treefrog> thanks frank23
<bradwin> a
<m_tadeu> hello...about that aRts problem....does anyone have a solution?
<frank23> m_tadeu: someone suggested disabling arts
<frank23> I'll just wait
<m_tadeu> mmm....oki
<andreas_> anyone know how to disable that cpu-hogging selection rectangle on the desktop?
<andreas_> I just want a simple fast one
<insanekane> andreas_: i think ... move to kde 3.5 .. it works very well for me
<comshock25> anyone knows how to work a cdburner? im having problems with cdrecord =(
<andreas_> insanekane: huh?
<andreas_> I need to migrate to kde to get a faster selection rectangle?
<andreas_> kde 3.5 that is
<insanekane> andreas_: probably ... though, afaics, kde 3.5 is more bug-free than the older one
<insanekane> damn faster too
<frank23> andreas_: I know what you mean.... 
<andreas_> insanekane do you have any idea of what I'm talking about
<andreas_> I don't care if kde 3.5 is faster and more bug free
<frank23> insanekane:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<insanekane> andreas_: yep i do :)
<andreas_> I want to disable this fugly slow blue translucent selection rectangle
<andreas_> if you know how to (not, kde 3.5 doesn't count), then I'd appreciate a hint
<insanekane> andreas_: well, your problem is sure fixed in kde 3.5 :) thats why i suggested it ... it was my 2 cents. if you don't care, please donate it to a charity :P
<insanekane> andreas_: moving to a new version is one of the methods of fixing it, as far as open source software is concerned.
* andreas_ cries
<insanekane> frank23: yep, ive faced the new user problem myself ... wonder what the error actually is though, so i could help to fix it
<insanekane> andreas_: btw, it really would help if you were a little less rude :)
<frank23> insanekane: well upgrading to a non stable version is not always the best thing
<insanekane> we're (atleast I am) on a budget here
<insanekane> frank23: yeah well :)
<frank23> insanekane: what budget? free is free ;-)
<insanekane> frank23: i think this whole KDE packaging issues is biting back at kubuntu's PR :)
<insanekane> frank23: hehehe :) i mean, budget = time, effort, etc etc :)
<insanekane> frank23: sometimes, even patience :)
<frank23> what do you mean, kde packaging issues?
<raingrove> andreas_ : u can easily disable that
<andreas_> raingrove: please oh please tell me how
<raingrove> andreas_ : hold on looking for it
<Tm_T> wengophone: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.0) but it is not installable
<Tm_T> doesn't look funny to me
<andreas_> raingrove: I'm not going to hold my breath..
<andreas_> :)
<frank23> Tm_T: for skype?
<Tm_T> frank23: as you can see: wengophone
<frank23> Tm_T: wengophone is a program? I thought you were talking to someone
<Tm_T> nope :p
<raingrove> andreas_ hmm i can't find it. but i am sure there is such an option. i had it turned off last time
<frank23> Tm_T: that is probably a packaging issue: the deb has wrong dependancies because the breezy package is now calles libqt3-mt
<Tm_T> frank23: yup
<andreas_> raingrove, right
<Tm_T> frank23: have to grab sources then
<andreas_> and on that note, time to go work out
<andreas_> bye
<Tm_T> frank23: but some kind of dummy package is needed
<frank23> Tm_T: or learn how to extract the package and rebuild it with the right dependancies
<raingrove> andreas_ hold on man
<frank23> Tm_T: I don't know how to do thta
<bhna> andreas_: system settings -> style -> rubberband effects
<andreas_> oh there we go
<andreas_> thanks bhna 
<andreas_> now
<andreas_> what the hell is a rubberband
<andreas_> :S
<bhna> andreas_: my pleasure. rubberband in german gummiband
<andreas_> I use a rubberband to select icons on my desktop. Riight..
<raingrove> exactly.
<andreas_> that makes perfect sense
<Tm_T> frank23: I grab sources, it's not that big issue to me, but usability of distro ...
<andreas_> next time I meet a kde developer, I'm gonna have him flogged
<andreas_> with a real rubber band
<frank23> Tm_T: do you know checkinstall?
<Tm_T> frank23: hmm, no?
<insanekane> andreas_: rubberband is a common GUI metaphor ... even on MS windows, Mac
<frank23> Tm_T: with that, instead of make install, you run checkinstall and it builds a .deb and installs it
<frank23> Tm_T: then you can uninstall easily
<mars> Hi
<Tm_T> frank23: hmm, actually I can as easily uninstall when I do make install
<mars> Whwre can i find respositories for breezy?
<frank23> Tm_T: how?
<Tm_T> frank23: I can always do make uninstall ?
<Tm_T> frank23: or, is it too hard to do make uninstall? ;)
<Tm_T> and yes, I do it almost daily
<frank23> Tm_T: ... I did not even know about that... you need to keep the source directories for that?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and I do
<Tm_T> frank23: but that checkinstall sounds interesting, I'll try it
<_mars> Where can i find respo for breezy?
<_vincent> hi
<frank23> Tm_T: I like to have everything installed being in a package
<frank23> !tell _mars about repos
<_mars> Thanks
<frank23> np
<_vincent> I have just installed kubuntu (this is my first connection), and I would like to know why with adept it seems that I can never connect to repositories, is there something special to do ?
<Tm_T> !tell Tm_T about starwreck
<Tm_T> :(
<frank23> _vincent: you mean fetch updates doesn't work?
<Tm_T> stooopid bot
<frank23> Tm_T: I downloaded starwreck. haven't finished it but it's pretty funny
<_vincent> for example if I press "fetch update" and then ask for gimp with in quickfilter, I cannot find it
<Tm_T> frank23: it is
<Tm_T> frank23: seen it multiple times already
<laszlok> has anyone tried updating from the kde3.5 beta2 repositiories yet
<Tm_T> laszlok: using it now over 32h
<laszlok> cause there is no package list on http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta2/kubuntu
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> slow mirrors
<Tm_T> http://kubuntu.org
<Tm_T> check front page
<frank23> _vincent: you should see it
<kkathman> ahhh back after a nice shower :)
<kkathman> noirequus: ???
<mars_> Can somebody ask bot to give me URL to the program that will mount my win partition?
<frank23> Tm_T: starwreck may be even better if you can understand it. (I see you're finnish) is that the right word?
<frank23> !tell mars_ about windowsdrives
<kkathman> beat me to it frank23  :)  I need to know more of those keywords :)
<frank23> !tell kkathman  about list
<frank23> ;-)
<_vincent> Is adept supposed to  work directly once connected or is there something to setup ?
<Tm_T> frank23: yes
<frank23> _vincent: it should work for the packages in main (gimp is in main) automatically
<Tm_T> frank23: it's funny, and I watched it with and without english text
<Tm_T> frank23: translation was part of best humour in it
<mars_> How to install deb?
<poste2> hi everybody
<laszlok> Tm_T: ya the third repositiory on the list is deb http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta2/kubuntu breezy main
<laszlok> but apt-get says: Failed to fetch http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/3.5-beta2/kubuntu/dmain/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Tm_T> laszlok: as I said, slow mirrors
<unsurreal> mars_ dpkg -i filename.deb
<unsurreal> mars_ mount windows partitions automatically via /etc/fstab
<_vincent> heu frank je suis unregistered je peux pas rpondre en priv
<_vincent> sorry
<frank23> _vincent: ah ok
<_vincent> sur kubuntu-fr c moins blind pour discuter
<_vincent> parce que l je rame ma race
<_mars> Anther problem. I need to instal window decoration- crystalGL, but it doesent work. Means i need to get GL? how can i get it?
<treefrog> Ok the upgrade is compleet .. BUT and you just saw tha tcomming right!!
<treefrog> Amarok
<treefrog> not playing my music
<kkathman> btw thanx frank23  I had that written down, just hadn't gotten around to reading it yet :)
<frank23> kkathman: read what?
<frank23> treefrog: I installed amarok-xine and changed the engine in the settings
<kkathman> frank23: the list of factoids :)
<treefrog> Ok I'll try that .. thanks
<frank23> kkathman: oh ;-)  some are pretty useless
<kkathman> frank23: yup
<slow-motion> n8
<frank23> treefrog: you can do the same with kaffeine: install kaffeine-xine and change the engine to kaffeine
<kkathman> treefrog: its a transgender thing dontcha know
<treefrog> frank23 do I need to enable some other repo
<Pinaraf> Hi
<treefrog> lol
<kkathman> Hello Pinaraf  :)
<Pinaraf> did somebody here try the KDE 3.5 beta2 packages for breezy ?
<frank23> treefrog: universe if you haven done it already
<kkathman> Pinaraf: yes Tm_T  did
<Tm_T> I do
<Pinaraf> when I installed them, I lost arts and akregator
<Tm_T> actually I don't try
<Pinaraf> arts keeps crashing
<kkathman> Tm_T:  yeah you did
<Tm_T> I use
<Pinaraf> and akregator isn't able to handle archives any longer
<kkathman> Pinaraf: yep we've heard about that one
<Pinaraf> and I'm not alone with that bugs
<Tm_T> Pinaraf: just disable arts, you really don't need it
<frank23> Pinaraf:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<Pinaraf> is there a solution ?
<treefrog> frank23 all 4 in the Adept listings?
<Tm_T> and my akregator is working fine
<kkathman> Hey frank23 what program are you using for IRC?? Konversation?
<frank23> kkathman: yes
<Pinaraf> Tm_T: I know for arts, but it's crashing, and that bug has to be fixed
<kkathman> frank23: man I wish someone would port mIRC over...cuz Konversation kinda is puny compared to mIRC
<frank23> treefrog: well you don need to enable the deb-src repos
<treefrog> K
<frank23> kkathman: I don't really need anything fancy...  are there linux IRC clients that can run mIRC scripts
<kkathman> frank23: I dunno, but I liked the capability to be able to create my own macros and stuff
<kkathman> Im getting tired of typing that wiki address for BreezyUpgradeNotes
<frank23> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<chimaera> i have a problem with my wifi-stick: if i set essid & key manually using iwconfig, it works fine, but automating this via /etc/network/interfaces fails ( ****** Can't find desiredSSID:). any ideas?
<treefrog> ~I get the empression I should stay away from trhe arts packages for the moment
<os2mac> wassup?
<frank23> treefrog: arts? the problem is gstreamer: it mostly sucks
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> artsd is a hog too
<treefrog> seems to be doig a lot of sucking too..
<os2mac> chimaera: I have a similar problem ... in that if I go into hibernate it won't save the settings. 
<os2mac> I think it's a config issue but can't confirm that.
<chimaera> os2mac: it'S strange, even if i comment the essid in interfaces, i get the msg above.. so i assume the config is expected to be elsewhere..
<eckhart> hi
<kkathman> hello eckhart  :)
<DocTomoe> Has anyone experienced problems with artsd after upgrading to KDE 3.5 Beta2?
<os2mac> I don't get an error. I just get a blank config when I attempt to recover from hibernate. 
<eckhart> is juk in kde 3.5 beta 2 always broken, or just for me?
<kkathman> DocTomoe: yep it sux
<os2mac> and I can't get any of the gui's to work with any consistancy.
<Tm_T> Pinaraf: there's nothing I can do for it, just disable arts
<os2mac> the only way I have been able to make it work was from the cmd line at startup.
<Pinaraf> Tm_T: or switch back to arts 1.4.3, that may work
<kkathman> DocTomoe:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<Pinaraf> and what about akregator ?
<Tm_T> Pinaraf: dunno, try
<Pinaraf> try what ?
<Pinaraf> I've no idea
<Tm_T> Pinaraf: I don't need arts myself, still have sounds :)
<Pinaraf> I'm not used with such bugs
<kkathman> Tm_T: I dont use sound on my machine at all
<Pinaraf> Tm_T: forget that
<Pinaraf> please, akregator is more important
<Tm_T> Pinaraf: :)
<Pinaraf> since arts 1.4.3 will work
<Tm_T> Pinaraf: ok, do you use svn ?
<Pinaraf> I'll have to recompile akregator from svn ?
<Pinaraf> isn't there a fixed package ?
<DocTomoe> does anyone know how to get rid of these annoying artsd messages?
<spiral> for some people arts can be usefull... I agree with Pinaraf & I don't think that's the point to tell him not to use arts
<Tm_T> Pinaraf: fixed package where?
<kkathman> DocTomoe: yes, stop it
<Pinaraf> Tm_T: a package for akregator without that bug
<DocTomoe> kkathman: and how would I do that?
<eckhart> yeah
<spiral> kkathman: you don't use knotify, all right, but there are people that do use it
<Tm_T> spiral: well, I don't have other solutions to repeated crashing
<frank23> what does akregator do
<treefrog> Ok I have the xine thing in and I have it selcted in amarok. it is not crashing as such but it is not playing either.. is there another setting??
<eckhart> now artsd always crashes
<frank23> ?
<Tm_T> Pinaraf: haven't seen any yet
<eckhart> after re-login
<frank23> treefrog: amarok-xine is not playing
<Pinaraf> frank23: I don't get any feed article
<Pinaraf> you can guess that's not usable
<treefrog> well assuming i have it set up right .. no
<frank23> Pinaraf: RSS feeds? I never tried that
<kkathman> spiral: true...but ya know, there is a list of known issues with the beta and you can browse that before you decide to try it too
<Tm_T> eckhart: my advice, disable arts until it's fixed
<kkathman> spiral:  you kinda get what you get when you try beta software :)
<spiral> kkathman: I didn't say something else...
<Pinaraf> kkathman: FALSE
<Tm_T> Pinaraf: ?
<Tm_T> what's false
<Pinaraf> beta software doesn't mean continuously crashing software
<frank23> treefrog: you chose the xine engine in amarok?  hmmm....
<DocTomoe> I may inqire again ... how do I disable arts?
<Pinaraf> or even unstartable software
<spiral> kkathman: I just said that it wasn't the point telling to disable arts
<Pinaraf> you can't even test it
<Pinaraf> beta are done to be tested
<jbroome> DocTomoe: vote republican.  That'll disable arts
<Pinaraf> not for people to watch it not starting
<kkathman> Pinaraf: it means that its not ready for prime time and you can expect bugs and crashes, I beg to differ
<spiral> jbroome: +1
<DocTomoe> you are sooo brigt, jbroome
<Tm_T> ok, I'm off for awhile, some compiling to be done ->
<treefrog> frank23 configure engin and sound system >set to xine engin. click apply and OK
<kkathman> jbroome: lol good one :)
<spiral> kkathman: expect bugs & crashes, but maybe sometime, let's say at least once, the packager has been able to use it, otherwise he wouldn't have released the package
<frank23> treefrog: does sound work in other programs? movies etc
<treefrog> not tried that .. but I get system sounds like oops this or theat
<kkathman> spiral: ok, just that I personally expect that there will be issues, maybe you dont, but I do...and I know that before I go in :)
<treefrog> output plugin autodetect
<treefrog> or alsa
<eckhart> at least, the five-second-crashs have gone :-S
<frank23> treefrog: I use autodetect. you can try different ones if you want
<treefrog> they all crash it so far .. lol
<frank23> treefrog: that's strange... are you using the x86 version of ubuntu?
<treefrog> Kubuntu and yes.
<treefrog> I have not fugiered out which the auto is using. Amarok is not crashin but it just jumps through the files like they are empty or somethng
<eckhart> that's the worst release of kde i've ever seen
* eckhart jumps over to a klax cd to see what bugs are kubuntu-specific
<NeedHelp> Hi, i have mounted my Kubuntu 5.10 un my MASTER Hard Disk, i have a SLAVE hard disk where i have mounted Windows Xp, there is any way to take some files thath i need from there?
<frank23> NeedHelp: click the konqueror button (lower left) then strage media
<NeedHelp> What?
<frank23> NeedHelp: click the konqueror button (lower left) then storage media
<NeedHelp> I see only the floppy drive O.O
<frank23> NeedHelp: right... it only works for me because I have everything mounted already ;-)
<treefrog> need to mount the drive first. have you got Disk & files systems under system settings
<treefrog> it should be at the bottom of the system settings window
<NeedHelp> ehmm?
<NeedHelp> ok wait im seeing
<treefrog> good good
<NeedHelp> ok
<NeedHelp> i have my master
<NeedHelp> it's enabled
<NeedHelp> near my slave there is'nt the icon enabled
<NeedHelp> is this the problem?
<treefrog> now when you set it up take a look at the rest of the settings for the partition/drive.. 
<treefrog> you need to set the file sys
<treefrog> and teh admision propertys
<NeedHelp> how can i do it?
<treefrog> have you got asa far as the disk & file sys window?
<NeedHelp> What?
<MEtaLpREs> is there an easy way to add windows to a linux install to dual boot? the only info i can find is for installing linux on a windows machine and that doest help me at all
<treefrog> Ok open the system settings window and then open the drive & file sys icon
<eckhart> am i the only one who has artefacts in the window decorations with kde3.5b2?
<eckhart> (plastik)
<NeedHelp> treefrog: ok i've it
<treefrog> good good.. I only got it myself an few hours ago
<_mars_> ehhh 
<eckhart> http://ewsoftware.de/temp/artefacts.png
<frank23> treefrog: for you amarok problem, can you check that other players play that mp3? like vlc
<eckhart> that's what plastik window decorations look with me
<_mars_> I cant find qt 3.2
<raphink> MEtaLpREs: unfortunately windows has a certain habbit of removing existing systems
<raphink> or at least ignoring them
<raphink> and setting it a single boot
<raphink> so that you always have to install windows first and linux second
<raphink> so linux can recognize windows and include it in lilo or grub
<frank23> MEtaLpREs: if you create a partition for windows, then run the windows, then recover grub using...
<treefrog> ahh dont you just hate that.. !!  now frank23 what was that?
<frank23> !recover
<ubotu> somebody said recover was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<raphink> as windows won't include linux in its boot
<frank23> treefrog: can you try to play your mp3 with another player like vlc?
<treefrog> Oh good idea.. ya
<kkathman> hey chavo :)
<mars> Hi
<mars> I need help
<mars> I am trying to install PSI
<mars> But i need Qt 3.x Multithreaded
<mars> I cant find it using apt-cache search
<mars> can anybody help me?
<treefrog> Frank32: ok I got Vlc working.. thanks for teh tip. now how can I use this to give me a lead on getting Amarok working.. ?
<SbCl3> i upgraded to breezy and when i go into KSysGuard there is no search bar where i can filter processes...
<SbCl3> how do i get it back?
<frank23> treefrog: I heard on the #ubuntu channel that amarok cannot follow symlinks... 
<frank23> treefrog: where is the file located?  try to copy it to you home directory and try again
<treefrog> Ya.. whats that when it is at home?? it is strange .. I got Amarok workig better under ubuntu
<treefrog> tried puttin the file on the desk top
<treefrog> nope
<treefrog> no go
<kkathman> SbCl3: did you try the config?
<kkathman> SbCl3: show the toolbar that might help you...
<SbCl3> config? where? i don't see a configure place anywhere
<Regulator> Where can i go to ask a network question?
<frank23> treefrog: I am trying amarok myself right now and am having strange problems
<kkathman> SbCl3: click on settings
<Pinaraf> see you
<kkathman> SbCl3: configure toolbar
<SbCl3> no, not that statusbar
<SbCl3> a search bar where you type in text to filter processes
<paines> hi
<treefrog> Ahh anyway another day. bed for me here. thanks. I cant stick round. if you get a good result post it in www.kubuntuforums.net/ I'm sure there are many interested i the solution. 
<kkathman> SbCl3: not sure I know what you are looking for...ksysguard is a graphical look at processes, and you have that plus the system monitor
<frank23> treefrog: ok
<SbCl3> the last version had it
<SbCl3> or before i upgraded, anyway
<paines> every root identification fails for root apps under kde. guarddog, kontrolcenter->login manager->administrtor mode ... all give "conversation with su failed". any idea how  to fix that
<chavo> SbCl3, did you install the 3.5 beta before you upgraded?
<SbCl3> no
<SbCl3> oh; yes, i did
<chavo> well breezy replaces it with 3.4.3
* kkathman is beginning to think that its a good idea not to try the KDE 3.5 beta2
<unsurreal> 3.5 doesnt even feel like a beta
<raphink> feels like an alpha
* raphink is compiling amarok now that k3b is compiled on beta 2
<unsurreal> lol
<unsurreal> ive got no probs with it
* raphink didn't manage to compile arts again since it's not working
<raphink> unsurreal: there's no pb with amarok and k3b as long as you had them installed before upgrading
<raphink> but once you've upgraded you can't install them anymore it seems
<satafterh> is kde beta 2 out
<raphink> it's not out officially, but there are packages for kubuntu
<raphink> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35beta2.php
<kkathman> satafterh: yes, but seems there are some rather nasty buggies
<raphink> seems
<raphink> just no sound ;)
<satafterh> buggies in beta 2?
<satafterh> no sound at at?
<satafterh> all
<raphink> no artsd
<raphink> well artsd won't start that is
<raphink> knotes and akregator make kontact crash
<raphink> at least here on my comp
<satafterh> guess i will wait then to install that
<raphink> you might not have pbs though satafterh 
<satafterh> 50.50 chance i guess
<raphink> no idea
<raphink> my install is trashy so...
<satafterh> i will wait and see if any one eles has issues, i jsut got my pc working the way i want
<satafterh> thanks for the tip
<satafterh> later
<raphink> later
<icewt> hm.. are there big differences between KDE 3.4.3 and 3.5?
<unsurreal> nope
<unsurreal> they both suck :P
<icewt> not when compared to gnome ;)
#kubuntu 2006-10-16
<bojan> and i wish to fix'em
<mutlu_inek> bojan: go to #Ubuntu+1
<bojan> ok
<khirr> guy
<khirr> how can i install
<khirr> JAVA VIRTUAL MACHINE}?
<bojan> but i am not suing edgy
<mutlu_inek> lol
<khirr> ;S
<khirr> why?
<bojan> using*
<khirr> ?
<khirr> i've installed JRE
<khirr> but, i need JVM
<khirr> :S
<goldphish> is there a way to make kubuntu stop asking for admin password without loggin in as root?
<Hawkwind> goldphish: sudo -i is one way
<Hawkwind> goldphish: You can also setup sudo to not ask for a password at all
<T3hWiz0rd> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<khirr> pls
<khirr> how can i install JVM?
<Manyfold> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<Manyfold> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<Manyfold> no
<Manyfold> checking for rpath... yes
<Manyfold> *** Exited with status: 1 ***
<Hawkwind> khirr: Patience.  When/If someone knows they will help you. No need to constantly repeat yourself
<Hawkwind> !paste > Manyfold
<Tm_T> !java > khirr
<Hawkwind> Manyfold: Please use pastebin
<khirr> ok
<Hawkwind> Tm_T: He doesn't want java for a browser
<Manyfold> yes
<goldphish> Hawkwind, i think im a little off
<Tm_T> Hawkwind: I see
<goldphish> like if i go to system settings, i dont want it to ask for the password to do certain things
<Tm_T> Anyway, I'm going to sleep, good night you all. ->
<goldphish> so  its not really a sudo thing
<Manyfold> http://rafb.net/paste/results/qxnfPh76.html <- autoconf gave me this what to do?
<goldphish> possibly a kdesudo thing i dunno
<Hawkwind> goldphish: If you setup sudo to never ask for a password, it won't do it in systemsettings either
<goldphish> oh ok
<Hawkwind> goldphish: I've got mine setup to never ask for a password
<wildchild> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<wildchild>        Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<Manyfold> i am trying to build a simple kde application
<wildchild> :S
<Hawkwind> goldphish: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=148.0  <~~Read the bottom. It has a part for Kubuntu sudo setup
<Manyfold> or isn't kubuntu suiteble for development?
<mutlu_inek> Manyfold: you have to install the kde development packages
<Manyfold> mutlu_inek: what is the name of the .deb?
<gybot> anyone knows how i can set up my router on kubuntu? i called the linksys people and they said they have no i dea on how to help me because i use linux
<Hawkwind> Manyfold: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<xavier> y does kubuntu run fsck everrry time it reboots for all my fat32 drives .. and doesnt fix any of them? whts the point? anyway .. how do i run fsck manually and correct the errors? it says they are mounted
<Hawkwind> gybot: What do you mean by 'setup your router on Kubuntu'  ??
<wildchild> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Macromedia Flash Player installer. Please help
<mutlu_inek> Manyfold: kde-devel
<Manyfold> Hawkwind: build-essentials are already installed
<Hawkwind> wildchild: You have to use the 32bit version.  Flash isn't made for 64Bit
<Hawkwind> Manyfold: So install the kde headers
<mutlu_inek> Manyfold: but that would install all kde dev packages
<wildchild> Hawkwind: so konqueror is ussless ?
<Hawkwind> wildchild: Who said that ?
<wildchild> for streaming..
<Hawkwind> wildchild: As I stated, use the 32bit version of flash
<gybot> i'm now directly connected to my MODEM, everytime i plug in the the router none of my computers can access the internet
<wildchild> Hawkwind: but I am using 64bit linux..
<Hawkwind> gybot: Then you need to reconfigure Kubuntu to use the router as the gateway instead of the modem
<mutlu_inek> wildchild: the 64bit version won't work
<Hawkwind> wildchild: You still have to use the 32bit version of flash.  You can 32bit apps on a 64bit OS
<Hawkwind> There is no 64bit flash package
<wildchild> I download it manually..
<gybot> Hawkwind: anyway you can help me do that? :-)
<wildchild> I don't even know there are flash packages...
<Hawkwind> gybot: Easiest way is to hook up the router, boot Kubuntu, then go to systemsettings and then into the network setup.  It should detect it all for you
<Hawkwind> !flash > wildchild
<gybot> ok
<gybot> loosing connection..... brb
<Manyfold> it worked thank you
<mutlu_inek> Manyfold: good to hear
<craftycorner> hello?
<wildchild> !gnash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<craftycorner> was wondering if u could lend a hand.  I lost a program lol
<wildchild> Hawkwind I followed the link u entered, but there aren't any instructions how to install gnash flash
<T3hWiz0rd> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<craftycorner> I don't think it's risky, it's just a video capture program
<wildchild> Hawkwind: never mind
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@stjhnf0122w-142162041002.pppoe-dynamic.nl.aliant.net]  by Hawkwind
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<mustech> is there a channel for xgl on kubuntu discussion
<Hawkwind> mustech: #Ubuntu-XGL
<gemidjy> hrm...where do I configure sound and other hardware comps. in Kubuntu Edgy ?, the Control Center (systemsettings) seems so minimalistic...
<gemidjy> and I get  acpi-support depends on acpid (>= 1.0.4-1ubuntu4); however:
<Chani> my friend just tried to stick an sd card in my laptop, and dmesg has some message about a new pcmcia thingy, but there was no magical mounting... I'm not really sure what might be wrong. does sd card stuff require extra software opr drivers usually?
<gemidjy> Chani: no, just I can't find way to configure it
<kolin> anyone here?
<BluDog_Anchorite> nope
<chrisX`> what is the differnce between 2.4 and 2.6 kernels
<kolin> i was wondering something.  does kubuntu come with any type of icon editing program or anything
<Chani> 2.4 is ooold
<kolin> like i want to turn my blue trash into a grey trash
<Chani> also, iirc 2.4 needs scsi emulation for cd burners
<kolin> pretty trivial i know:)
<BluDog_Anchorite> no idea
<kolin> cause icons are just pictures aren't they/
<T3hWiz0rd> t3hwiz0rd-server: rawr! stupid thing
<bLaZeD> can anyone watch videos on here http://www.yikers.com/index.html ??..i cant get videos to work for the life of me...im starting to think its a linux thing
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+d Kai]  by Hawkwind
<Skrot-> Hi. How can I tell alsa to use a specific sound card in kubuntu? I've got two.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by Hawkwind
<osiris> bLaZeD, plays fine here
<bLaZeD> huh
<bLaZeD> what are u using to playy it?..fireofx and what plugin?
<osiris> you have mozilla-mplayer
<bLaZeD> hmm
<bLaZeD> let me see
<osiris> apt-cache search mplayer | grep mplayer
<bLaZeD> osiris, yea i have it installed
<BluDog_Anchorite> bLaZeD: (osiris here) thats what im using
<BluDog_Anchorite> you mgiht need the win32codecs, but that should be it
<steveire> bLaZeD: Can you play wmv on your harddrive?
<bLaZeD> hmm i have win32codecs.....and i have the mozilla-mplayer installed
<bLaZeD> steveire, yea i can
<steveire> does about:plugins in firefox give anything?
<bLaZeD> did u guys change any options in the mplayer plugin...
<BluDog_Anchorite> nope
<mutlu_inek> actually, I cannot play these either. and i have mplayer, mozilla-mplayer and w32-codecs installed, too
<bLaZeD> mutlu_inek, ahh so im not alone ;)
<mutlu_inek> sadly not ;)
<bLaZeD> it starts to try and stream the video...then it just stops
<bLaZeD> ....like i see it connect and try to buffer it...but then nodda
<mutlu_inek> ^^ my player does not even load
<steveire> bLaZeD: Try another video. And let it buffer 100%
<bLaZeD> steveire, ive trid several vids..and i do let it go...i let it do its own thing till it says stopped and sits there
<zen2_> anyone able to help
<mutlu_inek> i just realized that firefox does not show mozilla-mplayer in about:plugins any more. reinstalling does not help. any idea?
<mutlu_inek> the plugin just does not get registered in ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat
<mutlu_inek> what do you entries look like? i could add them manually
<stanleyds> ah. sent me here automatically
<stanleyds> hello, everyone
<stanleyds> let me get straight to the slaughter.... i wanna install the latest (stable) version of firefox. how?
<cpk2> hmm i can see someone sent me a message but my buffer for the channel wasnt long enough =P
<bLaZeD> mutlu_inek, here is my http://pastebin.ulteo.us/166
<bLaZeD> *mine
<stanleyds> umm.... did i come to the wrong channel?
<bLaZeD> stanleyds, are u using kubuntu linux?
<stanleyds> yeah
<bLaZeD> then yes u are in the right place :)
<stanleyds> oh.
<bLaZeD> stanleyds, sudo apt-get install firefox
<bLaZeD> wil install firefox
<stanleyds> okay. lemme give that a go.... brb
<sledge> Do the (k)ubuntu-kernel patches add drivers or interfaces that are necessary for the system to complete the boot phase?
<jackrazz> Hey everyone, I'm trying kubuntu for the first time and have some version type questions.
<stanleyds> cooool. works like a charm. thanks..... for part one.
<jackrazz> First, I'm creating a usb stick that currently boots ubuntu server
<jackrazz> I now need to uses aptitude to install kubuntu
<jackrazz> there appears to be a minimal kubuntu and kubuntu-desktop available
<jackrazz> does anyone know the differences?
<jackrazz> I'm limited to 1 GB, so I don't want to go over.
<steveire> what is the minimal version called?
<jackrazz> don't remember, sorry I didn't write it down
<steveire> Also, look into puppylinux or damnsmall linux
<age1172> it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26932/
<steveire> well, jackrazz when you see it again, type aptitude show kubuntu-minimal or whatever
<jackrazz> Not interested in puppy or other.  I want a full apt-get style install
<jackrazz> ok, stevire, thanks
<jackrazz> Wasn't there a seperate new kde desktop that was just released into the repositories for upgrading kubuntu
<steveire> damn small linux is based on debian, which means apt-get style.
<steveire> it has good community support too
<jackrazz> 3.51 or whatever the latest is
<steveire> 3.5.5? Dunno. I think I'm using it on edgy.
<jackrazz> So I could install dsl and get synaptic to do whatever I want?
<steveire> I don't know if it comes with synaptic. I assume it has at least aptitude.
<jackrazz> I know what you mean, I'm in ubuntu edgy right now
<steveire> Have a google. I'm afraid I haven't actually used it.
<jackrazz> ok, steveire, thanks for the help
<stanleyds> okaaay. part two: i wanna get some video up & runnin, so i wanna get me some codecs. should i use this libxine-extracodecs package thingy or do i have better options?
<cpk2> stanleyds: you might have other options but I think libxine is probably the best
<Skrot-> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stanleyds> okay, i'll give libxine a shot first, then try that page. thx cpk & ubotu
<bLaZeD> !restriced
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restriced - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bLaZeD> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bLaZeD> Skrot-, ^^
<cpk2> stanleyds: libxine will give you almost everything
<cpk2> stanleyds: except i think windows media, which is also really easy to get
<Skrot-> bLaZeD: Yes. Thanks. I asked ubotu in privmsg. Problem is; I can't seem to "force" amarok to use alsa.. it only wants to use OSS, which is sort of odd
<bLaZeD> Skrot-, hmm sorry i cant realy help ya with amarok...as i dont use that as my media player...allthough amarok is preety slick
<bLaZeD> Skrot-, is it JUST amaroknot givin sound....or is it everything
<Skrot-> bLaZeD: mplayer -ao alsa works
<age1172> that is xgl.desktop http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26939/
<Skrot-> bLaZeD: Got it working
<bLaZeD> Skrot-, ahh goo deal
<bLaZeD> *good deal
<Skrot-> aye
<smarques> oi
<smarques> alguem aqui???
<unix_infidel> smarques: #ubuntu-es
<unix_infidel> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> !#ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<nzk> When is edgy coming out
<unix_infidel> actually, that's brazillian.
<unix_infidel> i shouldlve known better :)
<unix_infidel> haha.
<Hawkwind> !schedule > nzk
<nzk> So how do I upgrade to edgy?
<stanleyds> i'm havin trouble enabling the multiverse repository
<stanleyds> i added multiverse to the universe repository line like the instrucs @kubuntu.org said, but that didn't work... even after i opened & closed adept again
<cpk2> how did it not work?
<cpk2> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<cpk2> i love that line =P
<main> Hi all
<stanleyds> okaay... umm... in adept i went to view > manage repositories  and from there i added the word multiverse to the line that has the universe component, just as instructed. after doing that, clicking apply, then closing & re-opening adept, i found that libxine-extracodecs was still not in the list of packages
<mutlu_inek> you have to fetch updates
<Hawkwind> stanleyds: View your /etc/apt/sources.list and see if multiverse is there.  If it is, then do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs from the terminal
<BluesKaj> stanleyds:  you need to add a non free repos, check this out http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<morbius> hello
<soulrider> hi
<soulrider> i just insert a DVD i had burned a long time ago on widnows
<soulrider> but i cant read it =/
<BluesKaj> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mutlu_inek> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<soul_rider> damn, i gto dsiconnected
<soul_rider> any ideas ofr my problem ?
<soulrider> any ideas of why i cant read that DVD ?
<manuel_> i need help with fire fox
<soulrider> manuel_:  whats wrong
<manuel_> i dont know how to install
<soulrider> did you enable the universe amd multiverse repositories ?
<BluesKaj> soulrider: you need the Libdvdcss at http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<BluesKaj> and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<soulrider> its not a movie
<soulrider> its just data
<BluesKaj> now he tells us
<manuel_> iam new in linux i dont what is that
<soulrider> i said a DVD, not a movie dVD
<soulrider> manuel
<soulrider> go to your kmenu
<soulrider> and then add/remove programs
<manuel_> and then what
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> on the top right corner you will see two checkboxes
<soulrider> enable them
<BluesKaj> soulrider: when someone mentions DVD it's sorta understood that it's video
<soulrider> well, i meant data :P sorry bout that
<manuel_> ok thankyou soiurrider
<soulrider> you found it ?
<rawrness> anyone know how to play with vmplayer?
<mutlu_inek> ? play ?
<manuel_> did you cantell me where can istar to learn kubuntu
<rawrness> perhaps not play
<mutlu_inek> what do you need to know?
<soulrider> manuel, espaol _
<soulrider> ?
<manuel_> everythink
<rawrness> just plain use.
<method|> is there a way to do multiperson chatting in kopete (aim protocol)?
<manuel_> tu sabes espanol
<BluesKaj> method|: have you tried aMSN?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<method|> manuel_: nope
<stanleyds> part three: video plays... audio&video seem to stay in sync but it plays a bit choppy when it plays anime (choppy enough to be annoying). playing in kaffeine. media player problem or video drivers problem?
<soulrider> manuel, podemos hablar espanol pero por private message
<soulrider> oops, he left :P
<method|> gaim supports multiperson chatting
<method|> if anyone cared
<method|> lol
<BluesKaj> so does irc
<method|> this is true
<method|> <--didn't want to explain to someone how to use irc
<BluesKaj> as does aMSN
<jbrouhard> Okay
<jbrouhard> I'm trying to get Wireless to work on my Dell Inspiron 5150.
<jbrouhard> it's an internal wireless, so.. why does it get picked up[
<jbrouhard> but it won't enable ?
<snook353> does anyone have streamtuner or kstreamripper?
<snook353> i want to know how to get streamripper via streamtuner to use the kstreamripper gui
<thompa> anyone using ktorrent, I have a basic question?
<snook353> thompa, i do
<BluesKaj> snook353: I have it but havent tried your idea
<BluesKaj> yes thompa ...what's yer question
<thompa> snook353: hi, i have some video i partially downloaded and when i play it it makes a loud noise every few secs
<orient2000> maybe is is wireless simulator like winmodem :(
<snook353> ok.  can you give to me preferences line - the original command?  i erased mine, blueskaj
<thompa> im wondering if its because its incomplete or bad file or
<BluesKaj> wait til it's totally DL'd
<snook353> i wouldn't think that would have to much to do with ktorrent, thompa
<thompa> snook353: i know
<snook353> i have probs too, with audio/vid sync, sometimes, thompa
<thompa> snook353:  thats what i had on one too
<snook353> yeah...i'm waitin for mplayer pre8 to be deb'ed
<BluesKaj> you should wait til you have the whole file before trying to play it
<snook353> yeah, thompa
<jbrouhard> Okay.. anyone help me with a kubuntu wireless issue ?? :(
<thompa> BluesKaj: ok, its an mpg on computer history I need
<thompa> i was wondering if its because its protected it makes that noise
<BluesKaj> no, if just a partially DL'd file it won't play properly
<thompa> thanks
<snook353> blueskaj, i need to command that's somethin like x-terminal etc... in the preferences gui
<thompa> edgy kubuntu working great as of todays update btw
<BluesKaj> snook353: which mode in preferences?
<snook353> edit-preferences-applications-record a stream
<snook353> blueskaj
<mutlu_inek> thompa: good to hear, i am just upgrading
<BluesKaj> snook353:  x-terminal-emulator -e streamripper %q
<snook353> thanks, blueskaj!  life-saver! :P
<BluesKaj> NP :)
<thompa> mutlu_inek: yep, it was a little unstable for a while
<thompa> mutlu_inek: i mean my graphics were slow, now its really snappy
<thompa> kmenu looks real nice now
<stanleyds> okay, video plays (i'm playin xvid files)... audio&video seem to stay in sync but it plays a bit choppy when it plays anime (choppy enough to be annoying). played in both kaffeine and vlc. media player problem or video drivers problem?
<bmo> anime _is_ choppy.
<mutlu_inek> :)
<thompa> lol
<stanleyds> lol :P
<bmo> :-P
<thompa> stanleyds: did you do everything on restricted formats page
<stanleyds> eh? restricted formats page?
<thompa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<reinaldo> alguem pode me ajudar????????
<thompa> stanleyds: i would do all the stuff here , takes about 10 minutes
<mutlu_inek> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<stanleyds> hmmm... gotcha
<thompa> stanleyds: lots of folks miss something
<thompa> then if it dont work its another problem
<reinaldo> alguem fala portugus????????
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<slop2> is there a way to set up a key combination to bring up the k menu?
<reinaldo> #ubuntu-br
<CaBlGuY> !konverter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konverter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<archangel_> How can I get my ipod working with linux?
<mutlu_inek> install amarok and plug it in
<archangel_> hmmm
<archangel_> k
<ccherrett> I am trying to install linuxsampler from source but the make -f Makefile.cvs tells me: make: aclocal: Command not found
<ccherrett> I can fine aclocal with adept
<stanleyds> ooookay. went to restricted formats page. one of the things i gotta install is w32codecs. i downloaded the .deb file via wget and used the sudo dpkg command and got the message "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<mutlu_inek> close adept
<stanleyds> ...me?
<mutlu_inek> you can only have one apt program running
<mutlu_inek> yes
<stanleyds> ah. oh.
<stanleyds> ohhhhh.
<stanleyds> thx ^__^
<CaBlGuY> we got Konverter on the devs?
<slop2> is there a way to remove the main panel altogether?
<ccherrett> I figured it out. It was in the automake package
<CaBlGuY> slop2:  main panel, as in the....
<slop2> the panel
<slop2> CaBlGuY, with the k menu and all that
<slop2> CaBlGuY, i want to remove it completely
<slop2> CaBlGuY, but 'remove panel' is grayed out
<CaBlGuY> Ohhh   U mean the taskbar..
<slop2> yeah
<slop2> i need it gone :D
<slop2> i can hide it and all that, but i'd really like to just remove it
<slop2> or make it permanently invisible
<CaBlGuY> well, all you gotta do is right click on the bar itself and select options..  and do it there..
<CaBlGuY> should be able to or..
<TFrog> those interested in how to get Frostwire/Limewire working with Edgy Eft, i've posted a "How To" on both ubuntu and kubuntu forums
<slop2> CaBlGuY, yeah...but 'Remove Panel' is grayed out
<ccherrett> I am getting this error when trying to create my configure file: aclocal: configure.in: 231: macro `AM_PATH_ARTS' not found in library
<archangel_> I plug my ipod in and kubuntu knows its name and everything......sweet
<ccherrett> I assume it means that it cannot find arts. The reason I say that is I had a simmilar error for libtools abd installing libtools solved it.
<CaBlGuY> you can use the hide automaticaly option.
<ccherrett> now when I install arts it says it is the newest version
<slop2> CaBlGuY, but then it comes up when you hit the edge of a screen...this computer is for my 4 year old...she doesn't need any panel for anything
<slop2> if its not possible, i can live with it...i'd just really like to get rid of it
<CaBlGuY> welthen, you should start to teach her about paNEL,S then.. she's old enough..
<CaBlGuY> :)
<slop2> haha
<slop2> trust me, i can't wait :)
<Zaire> anyone in here know a good easily understood by dumb@$$'s help for setting up mysql-server?
<CaBlGuY> U know u can lock em..
<CaBlGuY> OR..
<CaBlGuY> you can make a new account just for her.. and she won't b able to do squat..
<archangel_> Hey a dialog box popped up and it says mounting device. It is stuck at 0%.  why?
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<slop2> yeah...i just made it only 4 percent wide, and i have a window list applet...plus its hidden
<archangel_> ipod says do not disconnect
<slop2> CaBlGuY, already made her an account....i just wanted to get rid of the panel, but i guess it has one use, in case i need to find a lost window or something for her
<ccherrett> Zaire: make sure that the permissions are set exactly like the mysql doc says in the install ation instructions
<slop2> cool...this computer is 4yo friendly  :)
<CaBlGuY> slop2: yep..   no biggy..  don't sress over the small stuff..
<slop2> see ya!
<ccherrett> then make sure you have your tmp dir set in my.cnf
<CaBlGuY> :p
<word> hmmm..where in the settings can i see information on what's plugged into my serial port?
<ccherrett> that usually does it
<Zaire> hmmm Im trying to setup a phpbb forum but I have yet to get the mysql DB to work with it
<CaBlGuY> word:  open your home dir.   and on the left there's a little red flag..  click it and that'll show ya all the servcices ya got runnin..
<slop> CaBlGuY, one more thing...
<Zaire> cept Im running a plain cli server
<slop> how do i make it so she can't right-click desktop icons?
<ccherrett> how do I determine what package is the development packages for arts?
<Zaire> Im also using putty to do all my setup
<CaBlGuY> slop:  hmmmmm    configur desktop..   and click behavior, general, and right button @ the bottom
<slop> CaBlGuY, already did that....thats for right clicking the desktop...you can still right click icons though
<CaBlGuY> that's only thing I know to do with the right click slop saawwreee...
<slop> CaBlGuY, np, thanks :)0
<CaBlGuY> I'm sure there's a mouse configur dealy in the control center somewhere more then likely..
<CaBlGuY> word:  you get that last message?
<CaBlGuY> k im out..
<archangel_> does my ipod have to mount first?
<archangel_> casue its hang'n at 0%
<archangel_> cause*
<tacomantim> has anyone here used freemind?
<archangel_> ipod help
<BigIron> Hello I need a font viewer.
<ccherrett> how can I upgrade my install of automake from 1.4 to 1.5 with apt?
<ccherrett> is it possible?
<stanleyds> hmmm... installed all that stuff... and tried it in mplayer along with the others.... no luck
<stanleyds> video drivers maybe?
<stanleyds> i have a nvidia geforce mx 4000
* suifur curses the fact that the fglrx driver kills suspend capabilities!
<stanleyds> ahhhh, bump it. the wire is on
<archangel_> anybody have a ipod working with linux?
<mando> hello
<mando> where can i update the source.list ?
<archangel_> my ipod is recognized, but wont mount
<pierreth_> Does someone knows Gnucash here?
<mando> #eglug
<mando> ops
<mando> sorry
<nzk> No burning to cd, installing, rebooting, NOTHING like that?
<mando> how can i update adept please
<mando> hmm no one here it seems
<mando> time for intensive googling
<Zaire> can someone please send me a link on how to setup mysqly-server
<unix_infidel> Zaire: the mysql website has plenty of good docs.
<mando> i need to update my adept repositories.. there was this website that generates the source.list file
<suifur> mando: google source-o-matic
<mando> yeah thats the one
<mando> thank you :D
<mando> and where was the source.list again ? *shy face*
<jbrouhard> it's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mando> thanks
<digivore> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<digivore> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<digivore> dapper is still the latest?
<unix_infidel> latest stable yes.
<digivore> if i change my PATH items, do i have to start a new session before the paths will be set?
<Init5_> can someone help me around EasyUbuntu, they seem not to be active on #easyubuntu
* jbrouhard is running Edgy :)
<unix_infidel> digivore: depends on how you setup path?
<digivore> /etc/environment
<unix_infidel> digivore: for the system?
<pierreth_> I am not am to enter -1000 in gnucash
<unix_infidel> or for the user, that really makes no sense.
<unix_infidel> either way.
<pierreth_> i can enter -900, it is OK
<digivore> unix_infidel, what is the proper way?
<unix_infidel> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mando> this can sound silly lol.. but are there any good games for linux?
<Jucato> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<mando> that bot just knows everything :D
<Jucato> almost :)
<jbrouhard> Okay
<jbrouhard> anyone know why the ndiswrapper isn't available in edgy ?
<Jucato> jbrouhard, if it isn't, you could probably try asking in #ubuntu+1
<otaku-san> Hey!  When did KDE have it's tenth?  Today?
<Jucato> otaku-san, Oct 14
<otaku-san> Jucato: ahhhh Yesterday....to me
<otaku-san> Jucato: hey what's up?
<Jucato> otaku-san, 2 days ago for me :)
<Jucato> what's up? hm... not much :)
<otaku-san> hahaha...to much for me....you seen Hawkwind lately?
<Jucato> not really. I haven't been online much for the past week
<otaku-san> Jucato: Yeah...I was last on a few days ago....you heard about Debian creating new web browser over the Mozilla Suite one and Firefox?
<Jucato> Iceweasel :)
<otaku-san> Hahahahah!  Ya!
<otaku-san> ....hope Ubuntu isn't affected
<otaku-san> I'm a bit attached to my Firefox
<Jucato> well, there will still be the option to use the source code directly from MozCo if ever that happens
<otaku-san> might try em' tho....seems the only difference is just not using features that allow non-free stuff
<otaku-san> MozCo....heard about that the other day...what is it?  I thought it was for cell phones...for some reasons
<Jucato> I think they also did a bit more (added/removed features, security stuff...)
<Jucato> MozCo = Mozilla Corporation
<otaku-san> Hahahah duh!
<otaku-san> *slaps forehead*
<Jucato> :P
<otaku-san> Have you used IceWeasel...or GnuZilla yet?
<Jucato> nope. no reason to. I use Konqueror on Linux... but I haven't been on Linux for the past 7 days... *gasp*
<Jucato> I'll probably give it a try though.
<otaku-san> Jucato: Oh man!!!!  What were you doing?  Were you actually having a life?  ;)  Same here...why not try it...I use Opera...and some Mozilla...so why not IceWeasel?
<otaku-san> Tho' IceWeasel sounds like it's meant for IceBox....
<Jucato> heh
<RadiantFire> it does doesn't it
<RadiantFire> so entertaining
<otaku-san> RadiantFire: when I heard about it...I was like....Debian?  Are they catering for IceBox?  hehehehe
<bmo> "IceWeasel" sounds like a name coined by Pauly Shore
<otaku-san> I still crack up at the name though....IceWeasel just does not hold the same umph like Firefox
<otaku-san> Pauly Shore?
<RadiantFire> otaku-san: more reason for the gnome folks to just go with epiphany
<bmo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pauly_Shore
<RadiantFire> when i first heard they were looking for a rename Ii th ought they would name it something like "FlameWolf"
<bmo> At his first Spring Break gig, he unleashed his catchphrase, "weasel," on the world.
<RadiantFire> apparently they decided to go the full opposite way
* RadiantFire is happy with his konqueror
<otaku-san> RadiantFire: I installed Gnome...and for some reason all of the Gnome apps...are on my KDE side....I think it's because I'm using GDM...instead of KDM...
<otaku-san> RadiantFire: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnuzilla/  (This explains the name orgins)
<Jucato> otaku-san, what do you mean "on my KDE side"?
<RadiantFire> maybe
<RadiantFire> so I am very happy because bcm43xx works with my wireless card, I'm not so happy because its so insanely slow
<bmo> jeez, he dated kylie minogue?!
<otaku-san> Jucato: I mean when I use KDE....I have several different WM installed...so I say their all sides
<RadiantFire> go him...
<otaku-san> Jucato: if I use Gnome...I would say my Gnome side....
<Jucato> otaku-san, yes I understand that. I was asking what you meant by the GNOME apps being on your KDE side? They are supposed to be seen both in GNOME and KDE
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Good evening
<Jucato> Hawkwind, hi! :)
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Nope, noone has seen Hawkwind lately :P
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> Hawkwind, I'm confined to 2-3 more days of no Linux... :(
<Hawkwind> Ohhh, no power supply yet ?
<otaku-san> Jucato:  They are???  So all of the things meant for Gnome can be seen in KDE?  Like Epiphiny?
<Jucato> and the worst part about using XP, is using XP on a system with only 258MB RAM...
<Jucato> otaku-san, yes. and vice versa (KDE Apps should be visible in GNOME too).
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: hehehe your so sly!  So do you have those icon sets up on your website?
<Jucato> Hawkwind, the "technician" has a different "theory" as to what's wrong. And him not knowing much (or anything at all) about Linux (he calls it "lie-nux")...
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: http://SeerOfSouls.net/gallery   They are there if you want to look at them.  They are uploaded individually though
<Jucato> Hawkwind, he says that the "problem" is the "OS"
<otaku-san> Jucato: makes sense now....when I installed Gnome...I saw all of the Gnome apps in my KMenu...and was like...why?
<Homer> yeah one thing is many GNOME apps are better then their KDE counterparts and visa versa
<Homer> so alot of people use both
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hah.  Just go buy yourself a PSU and swap it out real quick.  Takes about 10 minutes
<otaku-san> Homer: Ya...like Gimp!
<Jucato> Hawkwind, I don't have enough hardware know-how to do that
<Homer> yeah GIMP/Inkscape
<Jucato> the GIMP... I missed playing with that little suckah! :)
<otaku-san> Jucato: oh all things to reinstall in a box...the PSU is the simplist!
<Hawkwind> Jucato: You don't need know how.  It's removing a couple of screws, pulling it out, putting the new one, replacing the screws
<Jucato> ... and making sure that the connections are correct...
<otaku-san> of* and simplest
<otaku-san> Jucato: and you use Linux?
<Homer> an qt-gtk toolkit makes both gnome and kde applications look ... exactly the same
<Jucato> it might be the "simplest", but it's the scariest for me, because it's dealing with electricity
<Hawkwind> Jucato: They are all labeled and only have one way they can go actually :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: LOL.  Make sure you unplug it completely :P
* Jucato is a hardware noob so doesn't even know if there are labels :)
<Blacken> Question. I've got a directory of files. I need to rename all of them to "foo###.bar", where ### is incremented for every file.
<otaku-san> Homer: K14 for me on vector stuff
<Blacken> Does anyone know of a way to do this? Shell-based, preferably (sshing)
<Homer> I think inkscape is more featureful
<Jucato> otaku-san, is Karbon now as usable as Inkscape?
<Hawkwind> Blacken: The guys in #Bash could tell you real quick
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Probably true.
<max_> can anyone help me update to Edgy Eft?
<otaku-san> Homer: ya....but the really sad layer thing at the bottom...erks me in Inkscape
<Homer> I think you can customize all the toolbar and stuff
<Jucato> otaku-san, layer thing at the bottom?
<otaku-san> Jucato: They're about even....the layer controls for pictures...is a bit lacking
<Jucato> Hawkwind, is it really possible that "the OS" can make your PC not power on at all? even if the hard disk is already disconnected?
<Hawkwind> Blacken: This isn't correct for you, but it will get you close:
<Hawkwind> Blacken: N=1 ;for X in $(find /misc/Icons5/ -name *.png ) ;do Q=`basename $X` ;N=$(( $N + 1 )) ;mv $X /misc/Icons-New17/$N$Q ;done
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Hm, makes sense. Thanks.
<Jucato> hm... maybe K14 1.6... last time I tried to use Karbon14, I gave up and used Inkscape instead
<Hawkwind> Blacken: Probably just substitute directories and then change mv to cp or something
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It's possible, but highly unlikely.  I'd check all connections in the box
<Hawkwind> Jucato: If it's not powering on at all, then it's most likely the power supply
<Jucato> Hawkwind, the box won't even power up if I remove all IDE connections...
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Then you can bet it's a power supply
<Jucato> you know the weird part about it?
<Jucato> it's working in his shop (internet/cyber cafe)
<Hawkwind> At all times ?
<Jucato> but not at home (mine and his)
<Jucato> well, according to him
<Hawkwind> Yeah, definitely a power supply then
<Jucato> he says that he's going to monitor it for 2-3 days. if it works there, he's going to reformat my HD because it's probably "the OS" causing the problem
<Jucato> but really, I find the reasoning a bit dubious... :(
<Hawkwind> It's probably not completely dead. So moving it around makes it just right so it works.  Moving it again causes it to move around and not be *just right* so it won't work
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I'd take it to someone else
<Jucato> lol yeah
<max_> hi, could anyone help me upgrade to edgy eft
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Seriously....you could really change it yourself.  You can't go wrong
<Jucato> max_, you really need to upgrade right now?
<Hawkwind> max_: You do know it's not final nor stable yet ?
<max_> yes
<Hawkwind> max_: It still breaks on a daily basis
<Jucato> Hawkwind, oh, you don't know how many times I've gone wrong :)
<max_> yes i know
<Hawkwind> max_: Talk to the guys in the Edgy channel, #Ubuntu+1
<max_> and Hawkwind, thaks for the other day, what you said got p7zip workin
<max_> thanks
<otaku-san> max_: and good luck!
<max_> thank you
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I thought the same thing when it came to working on my PC the first time years back.  Now it's a piece of cake
<otaku-san> I like to take apart my boxen once in alwhile for fun
<Hawkwind> Jucato: That's how I got my Texans/Dolphins tickets this year.  Helped my neighbor build a new box.  He went from a 350MHz PC to a 2.8GHz Pentium D dual core
<otaku-san> *awhile
<Jucato> Hawkwind, well, this wouild be my first time, and my only box. so I'm a bit nervous to do it on my own
<Jucato> wow
<Hawkwind> Jucato: What's funny about it is, I only went with him to the store to pick out the right parts.  He assembled everything.  Then I setup XP Pro and dual monitors.  Did nothing more
<Jucato> well, I'm a bit familiar with changing/replacing RAM, hard disks and CD-ROM's, video cards, etc. not yet with power supplies
<Hawkwind> Jucato: So he bought me the tickets for helping him get the right stuff and setup with XP Pro with a corporate key :)
<Jucato> heh
<Hawkwind> Jucato: If you can change those, then you can surely change a power supply.  It's so darn simple, seriously
<otaku-san> *slaps self for sad attempt at boast*  Jucato...it's not that bad...it's always hard to start on fixing/making a box...it's all in your head
<Jucato> seriously?
<Jucato> hmm...
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I'm dead serious man
<JimmyGreendog> The only trick is turning it off before you begin. :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It's like verything else, it can really only go one way, and everything that gets hooked up is so simple.  It's just a matter of plugging in the power adapters from your drives
* Jucato wonders how he could get the "technician" to change the power supply anyway, without insulting the "technician's" "expertise"
<pierreth> Where can I have help about Gnucash?
<otaku-san> OH, and make sure you touch a side of the metal case...so you don't fry stuff
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Demand you want a new PSU, simple as that
<Hawkwind> And don't wear socks if it's cold while working on the box :P
<Jucato> hm.. that might take a few more days, though. oh well :)
<Jucato> hm... cold... what's that? :)
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: .....your a crazy man....all those icons...so much uploading!
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Not sure.  The northern parts of the USA talk about it all the time.  Here in Houston we don't have *cold weather* :(
<Jucato> it sucks that I don't know anyone around here who even knows about Linux... :(
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: That's only half of my collection.  There's only 38,000+ icons there
<Jucato> I mean, around my place
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Time for you to make that change then :P
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Setup a LUG
<Hawkwind> Order 50 free CD's from shipit and teach them :)
<Jucato> O_O
<Jucato> big responsiblity, man... big responsibility
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: o.0  Whoa....so how do I find out what icon set they are?
<Jucato> besides, I'm definitely not a "people-type" person
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Makes a lot of friends, then you have others in your area that know about linux :)
<Jucato> and a whole bunch of people asking me questions that I can't answer... :(
<otaku-san> Houston eh?  Hmmm familiar territory...grew up there
<Jucato> specially hardware and networking stuff...
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: These aren't icon sets like for KDE and such really.  They are just icons I've found on the net over 5 years
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: I've lived here for 32 out of my 35 years of life unfortunately :(
<Jucato> Hawkwind, have you made KDE 3.5.5 already available in SoS?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: For Dapper ?
<Jucato> or for Mandriva :P
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: HAHAHAHA oh man...I feel for you...it's not that bad tho'....traffics a .....well a bad word
<digivore> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> I'm not that experienced at building debs quite yet and haven't had the 2 - 3 days to spare to build it for Mandriva
<digivore> !xine-lib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine-lib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> digivore: libxine-extracodecs maybe ?
<notech> i'd do more than just touch the case when working in a box. use a grounding strap
<Hawkwind> notech: You hold up a grounding rod too :P
<notech> only in lightning :)
<otaku-san> heard having the PSU on while it's in the box helps to ground it...or something
<Jucato> a few days ago, my sister's unit (the one I'm using right now) was "grounded" so I had quite a shocking experience...
<Jucato> that's why I'm not so keen on touching the PSU recently..
<digivore> what do you do with a .deb file?
<notech> sounds like it wasn't grounded
<Jucato> but anyway, I just needed/wanted to confirm if Linux/Kubuntu/an OS can really do that to PC
<otaku-san> Jucato: hehehe poor man...no wonder PSUs freak you out
<linuxbomb> ground strap hahahahahha
<digivore> what does it mean when a file is in red text in a directory listing ?
<notech> if you want to chance frying parts, don't use one. your choice.
<Jucato> I mean, if an OS could cause the system not to power up/on even if the hard disk isn't connected... @_@
<notech> bad link is red
<linuxbomb> Jucato: hell no
<Jucato> digivore, a broken link afaik
<linuxbomb> ok no freaking way unless it flashed the bios
* Jucato doesn't remember touching the BIOS for the past month
<Jucato> well, we did have several and abrupt power interruptions/fluctations before my box started fscking up. that's why I'm presuming it's a PSU issue
<linuxbomb> if it has 12 and 5 and 3.3 volts and no sign of life then its the cpu / motherboard
<notech> might need a better surge protector
<Jucato> notech, might need a better voltage regulator or even a UPS... :(
<Jucato> linuxbomb, um.. run that by me again, in plain English?
<linuxbomb> if it has 12 and 5 and 3.3 volts and no sign of life then its the cpu / motherboard
<linuxbomb> Jucato: ya got a voltmeter?
<notech> i was getting power disruptions so bought a UPS and the power has only gone off once since
<Jucato> notech, heheh
<Jucato> linuxbomb, um nope?
<linuxbomb> Jucato: then why are you trying to fix a computer?
<Hawkwind> linuxbomb: He's not
<notech> i'll bet it was a store bought pc, ready built. those usually have very small and cheap power supplies
<Jucato> ??? :(
<Jucato> notech, it wasn't bought ready built. this "technician" neighbor of mine bought it for me and assembled it
<linuxbomb> What ya think of the pentium M dual core processors ?
<notech> ah, i see. well i don't run any power supplies with less than 500 watts
<Jucato> lol... this one is 300W only :)
<notech> not enough in my opinion
<linuxbomb> Jucato: what processor do you have?
<Jucato> AMD Sempron 2200 (1.5 GHz)
<linuxbomb> the processor might eat up 130 watts max
<notech> might be able to just pull the power supply and take it to a local shop and have them test it
<linuxbomb> notech: do you have a paper clip?
<Jucato> AMD Sempron 2200 (1.5 Ghz), 2 pcs. 512MB DDR-RAM, NVIDIA GeForce 4 MX, 2 Hard disks, 1 CD Writer, 1 DVD-ROM <--- what I have connected
<notech> for what?
<linuxbomb> jumper the purple wire to the black wire on the power supply
<linuxbomb> white to black sorry
<Hawkwind> linuxbomb: It's not notech that has a faulty PSU
<Hawkwind> LOL
<Hawkwind> So you're telling the wrong person
<linuxbomb> oops
<Jucato> notech, yeah, probably. I just brought it to the guy who bought and assembled it for me first. but it seems that he's blaming "the OS"
<notech> he's not wanting to do something he's not sure about. taking it in to be tested is easiest for him
<Jucato> linuxbomb, I don't have the box with me right now... it's still with the "technician"
<Jucato> this sucks... really... :(
<linuxbomb> if you jumper those then the power supply should come on unless its dead , ie the fan will turn
<King_Brad> how would i "start a new session in nested window" in kde? (or a diffrent nix disto)
<Jucato> King_Brad, a new session in a nested window, you'd probably need something like Xnest or Xephyr (not sure which is better)
<bmo> xnest
<King_Brad> i c
<Jucato> for a different *nix distro, you'd be better of with using VMWare
<King_Brad> is that avail in kubuntu?
<bmo> it's available for all computers that use x
<Hawkwind> King_Brad: sudo apt-get install vmware-player
* Jucato sighs...
<King_Brad> Jucato: i have opensuse on a server in my workshop that supports xdmcp and i would like to use a "nested window" login so i can admin it from my desk...
<Jucato> I miss my PC... :(
<King_Brad> thats why i ask :)
<Jucato> King_Brad, ah that's a different case :)
<King_Brad> :)
<i\o> Adept says that another program is running so it can't.. but there isn't one.. how can I fix that?
<King_Brad> no worries, i like kubuntu
<King_Brad> just need opensuse for my thinserver :)
<Jucato> i\o, type this in Konsole: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<i\o> Jucato, thanks!
<Jucato> lol aseigo's dancing around :)
<Jucato> it's during times like these that I wish some KDE apps were cross platform... :(
<King_Brad> welp i got xnest installed.... but cant launch it from run command....
<King_Brad> wts?
<Jucato> King_Brad, I think you need some arguments to go with Xnest
<King_Brad> ahhh
<King_Brad> there we go
<Jucato> not really sure how to do it.
<King_Brad> Xnest is the run cmd
<King_Brad> now to find out the switches
<soundmaster80> i was just wondering if edgy is still on track to be released this month
<Jucato> I think so, yes
<soundmaster80> is there a timeline anywhere on it?
<Jucato> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<soundmaster80> i can't seem to find it on the site
<Jucato> soundmaster80, ^^^^^^
<King_Brad> wow
<Blacken> That was the strangest thing I have seen in quite some time. I added a user to my machine...and /home got chmodded 700.
<King_Brad> xdmcp really works
<King_Brad> without any config'ing
<soundmaster80> another thing
<soundmaster80> does anyone in here use jinzora for music
<Blacken> Okay, so user permissions are confusing me here. I need ~/public_html to be visible to all users (or at least to the apache user) but I don't want ~ visible to people. Can this be done without a kludge?
<Dr_willis> never heard of it
<Jucato> Blacken, just change the permission for ~/public_htm only?l
<soundmaster80> well, i don't think it's the problem that i think about it...i have been trying to use the flash xspf player and it doesn't appear, however it is supposed to work with flash player 7
<soundmaster80> i realize this isn't the place for it. i just wondered if anyone else has had issues with it
<Dr_willis> Mark Shuttleworth Becomes the First Patron of KDE      http://dot.kde.org/1160932072/
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis, yeah :)
<Jucato> kool ain't it? :)
<Dr_willis> well if i was a Multi-ba-zallionare....
<Dr_willis> :)
<King_Brad> what did he donate alot of $$$ to the kde foundation or somethin?
<soundmaster80> it seems odd that gnome is the main desktop when the founder is more inclinded to use KDE
<Jucato> soundmaster80, he started Ubuntu years ago. and he uses GNOME on his laptop (which he uses more than his desktop, which is KDE)
<tehpwnz0r> u like kde or gnome better?
<Dr_willis> King_Brad,  yea. hes now the first 'kde' patron. i guess that means he will be investing $$$ for some time.
<soundmaster80> kde, no questions and hands down
<King_Brad> i think gnome is a little better
<King_Brad> for stability
<tehpwnz0r> i like gnome better
<King_Brad> kde looks better tho
<tehpwnz0r> its less apple like
<tehpwnz0r> its akward gui
<soundmaster80> from my experience kde is much more customizeable
<tehpwnz0r> i like gnome terminal
<Dr_willis> I find using gnome to be like  having one arm tied down...
<soundmaster80> exactly
<Jucato> ok let's not get into too much -offtopic here :)
<tehpwnz0r> how do i connect to other roms or servers,a dn how do i get the server list
<soundmaster80> lol, yeah i didnt mean to start a arguement
<tehpwnz0r> *rooms
<Hawkwind> tehpwnz0r: /join #Channel
<Jucato> tehpwnz0r, to join other rooms, /join #channel
<BluDog_Anchorite> tehpwnz0r: /list
<Jucato> to get a list of available rooms /list
<soundmaster80> does anyone in here use amarok for their ipod?
<Jucato> and get ready to lag
<Hawkwind> tehpwnz0r: You can do /list or /msg chanserv list *search-term* with the *'s to look for channels with certain words in them
<soundmaster80> i am curious to see if anyone can personally compare it to itunes?
<Dr_willis> not me.. i wont buy an ipod.. and i wont touch itunes. :)
<soundmaster80> well, the ipod is the easiest for podcasts and mp3 by far IMHO...however when i move to Linux i will have to find something sutible
<orient2000> ipoder?
<soundmaster80> no, that just downloads them
<soundmaster80> the thing about itunes is that i just plug it in and that's it
<soundmaster80> i configure obviously but afterwards it's just plugging in
<orient2000> is itunes on adept?
<unix_infidel> lol.
<unix_infidel> now that's a goodone :P
<soundmaster80> lol
<King_Brad> what window manager does kubuntu use?
<King_Brad> kdm?
<orient2000> thre is nothing from windows in here
<Jucato> King_Brad, KWin
<King_Brad> k
<King_Brad> thx
<CVirus> King_Brad: Kubuntu uses KDE as its Desktop Environment, while KDE uses Kwin as its window manager
<King_Brad> KWin and Kwin arent isntalled on my system.... but kdm is...
<orient2000> KDE is like windows like
<King_Brad> so i guess kdm would be my window manager...
<King_Brad> ah
<King_Brad> all lowercase
<King_Brad> thx guys
<Jucato> King_Brad, no. KDE = K Desktop Environment, KWin = KDE Window Manager, KDM = KDE Display Manager
<King_Brad> almost got this xnest figured out
<Jucato> King_Brad, yeah, Linux is very case sensitive
<morghanphoenix> what's the dpkg end tag to fix dependancies
<King_Brad> yea i noticed hehe
<unix_infidel> orient2000: soon the wine project will be able to run itunes.
<unix_infidel> not necessarily wine, but maybe cxoffice
<orient2000> what happen if I choose grub manager in kdm?
<King_Brad> umm, in this tutorial i am reading on how to use xnest, he says to use twm (the window manager) but, says any windows manager will work.. ayways, he says to use twm -display :2 to launch the xnest session
<King_Brad> but when i do this, it tells me it cannot connect to display :2
<King_Brad> any idea where i am going wrong?
<argonautico> hi to all
<Homer> it's possible to use gdm instead of kdm right?
<Jucato> Homer, yes, but I don't think you'd be able to have some features like Restart or Shutdown when you're in KDE and you used GDM. not 100% sure
<Jucato> orient2000, you get options to restart your system to a specific entry in your GRUB/menu.lst. I haven't gotten it to work, though
<Jucato> I guess it only works if GRUB is installed in MBR of hda
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  i think you hafe to enable that feature
<argonautico> I trying to use morpheus with wine but it the icon just keeps bouncing and does nothing
<unix_infidel> argonautico: there are a lof ot FT p2p apps out there.
<Jucato> Dr_willis, orient2000 was asking what "enabling that feature" does
<unix_infidel> you dont need morpheus.
<orient2000> I have only one HD and only kubuntu. You think I shoud restart (boot) with no problem?
<orient2000> other HD with windows are enabled for the last 3 months.
<orient2000> sorry, they are disabled.
<orient2000> I do not want to screw my system.
<Jucato> orient2000, I don't think that setting touches GRUB or menu.lst directly. but like I said, I'm not sure because I haven't gotten it to work, even if I enabled it in KDM (Login Manager in System Settings)
<stanleyds> found the prob. was the drivers. installed the nvidia drivers and everything plays beautifully now..... and if i didn't know any better... it looks like it's playin better than it did in xp. this is kickass stuff.
<Homer> I actually really like the enlightenment display manager
<Homer> brb
<argonautico> so, what program should you suggest to me?
<Lam_> where's the trash folder located in kde?
<thompa> kubuntu edgy is amazing
<thompa> everything running real fast now
<OOD> can anyone send me an edgy sources.list file?
<intelikey> good howdy do.
<thompa> OOD: go through your sources.lst and change 'dapper' to 'edgy' the whole way through
<OOD> hah, i forgot to press the apply button *slaps self*
<intelikey> any somebody might answer me, howto get applications in the twm menu ?
<thompa> OOD: are you running nvidia by chance
<T3hWiz0rd> there we go
<T3hWiz0rd> screened irssi sessions... yummy
<T3hWiz0rd> cc/clear
<T3hWiz0rd> wow
<T3hWiz0rd> hmmm
<thompa> OOD: then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OOD> yeah it's all fine now
<intelikey> irssi is "screened" by default.   no?
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: no
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: i forgot to do it lol
<thompa> OOD: i had big problems getting nvidia, xorg, and restricted modules setup
<intelikey> you mean irssi running in screen ?
<thompa> but i hope its fixed now
<OOD> i had a problem with todays update
* intelikey don't like screen.
<OOD> screwed my edgy install completely
<thompa> OOD: are you running nvidia
<OOD> i just got it back up after hours of waster time
<intelikey> it has it's place, it's place is just not on my box.
<OOD> yes, but it wasn't an nvidia specific problem
<OOD> at least i dont think it is
<thompa> id like to know if nvidia-glx is installable
<OOD> it is
<thompa> i had a total mismatch, it was installing the wrong packages and i had to manually purge stuff
<orient2000> If you are the only user you can do ALT F2 kdm and aotorestrt so you can boot with no password. Do not click apply, click OK and then reboot. Apply will black out your screen and you have to reset. I guess it is some kind of error. I am happy to reboot with no password now.
<intelikey> orient2000 i have passwordless consoles  :)
<orient2000> same way?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> has to be an init script
<orient2000> how did you do it?
<orient2000> more? what script?
<intelikey> not a good way. but a line in /etc/rc.local like this will give you the idea. "su - <username> -- openvt -fc 24 "
<intelikey> it's [right-alt] +[f12]   for quick access to it.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> intelikey: hope there isn't a policy about duplicate sessions in here.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> intelikey: im logged in 3 times lol
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> intelikey: t3hwiz0rd-ibook, T3hWiz0rd, t3hwiz0rd-server
<intelikey> not that i know of.  but clones are frowned upon in irc in general.
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> intelikey: why?
<intelikey> because of all the script/bot attacks
<intelikey> when one ip logs in more than twice it's often a sign of up comming scripts
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> intelikey: im not botting though i just rotate between 3 computers often lol
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> intelikey: well if anyone ever warns me i'll always take one offline
<t3hwiz0rd-ibook> brb
<intelikey> like i said i don't know of any policy in here.   but you can check the webpage   it's in the greeting message when you connect.
<t3hwiz0rd-server> hmmm
<intelikey> any somebody might answer me, howto get applications in the twm menu ?
<intelikey> my twm menu is all but blank.
<t3hwiz0rd-server> i may just keep this shell open and use it on my ibook
<t3hwiz0rd-server> i am becomming too much of a shell junkie anyway
<intelikey> nobody ?
<Dr_willis> Heh
<Dr_willis> i thogh twm read stuff in a directory
<t3hwiz0rd-server> Dr_willis: are you laughing at me foo
<Dr_willis> i aint used it in years
* Dr_willis does a man twm
<Dr_willis> No manual entry for twm
<Dr_willis> Blasphmy!
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> doc you don't have twm installed
<Dr_willis> http://www.uwo.ca/its/doc/hdi/x11/x4-twm.html
<Dr_willis> thats possible. :P
<Dr_willis> i perfer wmx for a uber-light window manager
<Dr_willis> but it aint been updated in years...
<intelikey> how light ?
<t3hwiz0rd-server> as light as a fat girl on atkins
<Dr_willis> I thnk the whole source is less tehn a mb.. and it compiles in like 10 sec.
<intelikey> twm  Size: 95448
<intelikey> bites
<intelikey> that's not source tho
<Dr_willis> theres some option needed to compule wmx however with the new gcc's i forget what it is.
<Dr_willis> wmx gets its menu from a directory.. put softlinks/scripts in there to get your menu.
<Dr_willis> Its nifty in that it has 'sideways' title bars. :)
<Dr_willis>  $HOME/.twmrc  and theres a system wide twmrc it seems
<intelikey> hmmm well twm is functioning properly and i like twm ok (as much as i use a gui hehhe)  but it's menu is bare.
<intelikey>  /usr/lib/X11/twm/system.twmrc  <<--- that one ?
<Dr_willis> usr/share/doc/twm/examples
<Dr_willis> seems to have some also.
<Dr_willis> :P im just reading the man pages and looking. Lol
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> me too
<Dr_willis> grrr my fileserver is down! argh!
<Dr_willis> hmm.. wtf..
<Dr_willis> down to the basement i go!
<t3hwiz0rd-server> Dr_willis: don't let your mom catch you ;-)
<intelikey> hmmm applied the example "keith.twmrc"   i like the menu design but there is still no apps.... surely there must be a script or something to add all the x-apps to the menu
<Dr_willis> the wife is sittin ghere.. Playing some Dogz Game for the GameBoy on her pc.. :P
<intelikey> t3hwiz0rd-server hehhe  like to live dangerously do ya ?
<Dr_willis> Im not sure twm can handle ALL the apps.
<intelikey> Dr_willis i have seen it have the full list of apps in the menu before.  but this menu has no apps.
<intelikey> i mean iconify raise and lower   is about it.
<t3hwiz0rd-server> Dr_willis: lol...
<intelikey> xkill    i guess it does have one app
<t3hwiz0rd-server> intelikey: lol...
<Pensacola> when I start konqueror I get this error: usr/lib/kde/konq_iconview.so: indefined symbol
<Pensacola> it happened after the last update
<Healot> rm -rf kubuntu :)
<Pensacola> remove kubuntu?
<easrat> hey
<easrat> are you there
<Healot> i just like that tagline :)
<Pensacola> :D
<easrat> yeah
<easrat> have you seen one guy passing by
<easrat> oh ok then i gotta go, it was nice meetin you
<intelikey> i think he went  ----->  that'a way.
<easrat> what was he wearing
<intelikey> an irc client
<t3hwiz0rd-server> i've been called 9 different fowl words in the past 3 minutes... lol
<intelikey> you didn't expect him to be in here naked did you?
<intelikey> pigon
<intelikey> make it 10
<intelikey> pigeon   even
<Lam_> what the hell is the point in using kde wallet if knetworkmanager asks you for the network's access password anyways?
<intelikey> Lam_ it gives hackers another file to get your personal info from ???
<Lam_> bah
<intelikey> :)
<Lam_> is there a way at least to make knetworkmanager stop accessing kde wallet?
<intelikey> ah come on play the game....
<Lam_> or would you not know?
<intelikey> i would not know.
<Lam_> fair enough :P
<intelikey> that's all pointy clicky terratory
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> but i bet ya john the ripper can get your passwd out of your kwallet  :)
<intelikey> say Jucato.   how is ya ?
<Jucato> still "forced" to use the dreaded OS on a PC that is not mine :)
<intelikey> my heart bleedssssss
<intelikey> well maybe some day.
<Jucato> yeah.. hopefully...
<intelikey> Jucato what part of the "project" is yours ?
* Jucato needs to get a new PSU, and a better/more reliable "technician" to fix his PC when it decides to fsck itself
<Jucato> what "project"?
<intelikey> kubuntu
<intelikey> are'nt you part of the teem now ?
<intelikey> aren't
<Jucato> um... in a way, yes...
<Jucato> mostly I do support stuff. Helping in IRC, forums, etc. haven't really gotten down (and dirty) into Kubuntu...
<Jucato> specially not right now, since I'm not even using Linux...
<intelikey> so just wondering what to blame on you... oh i see.   i thought you were helping with edgy
<Jucato> hah no.
* intelikey jokes about "blame on"
<Jucato> you don't have anything to blame on me. at least not yet... :P
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> well as above.  maybe some day  :)
<Jucato> probably edgy+1... if I can really drag myself to do something productive
<intelikey> ok, great.  well i'll let you get back to work.   peace dude
<Jucato> I have no work to do right now...
<intelikey> oh.  then it's your dime
<Jucato> this dreaded OS is really dragging me down... :(
<Jucato> I can barely get anything Linux-related done...
<intelikey> yeah.   hey i could dcc you a virus   :)
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> would it help ?
<intelikey> i have a pretty nasty one...
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> no it wouldn't :)
<Jucato> well, it would probably help if I wanted to annoy my sister
<Jucato> (this is her PC)
<intelikey> ok.    well just trying to help any way i can.
<Jucato> :)
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> don't know off hand how twm updates the menu do you ?
<intelikey> my twm menu is vacent
<Jucato> um no
<intelikey> i could edit the rc file  but that don't seem very productive... there is surely a script or something.
<intelikey> but it's nothing important anyway.
<zen_> ok im losta gain
<zen_> i have two things i wanna do
<Dr_willis> hmm
<zen_> on eis install a printer driver for my lexmark x7170 all in one printer
<zen_> and the other is
<zen_> i want to make the last stage of a file to make my compiz work
<zen_> withthe xgl
<zen_> but lets do the lexmark forst
<zen_> cos the other is not so urgent
<dude_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<zen2> i have got all the files installed  i just need to configure it to run
<zen2> but lets get back to the lexmark
<Dr_willis> First thing for the printer is to check the cups.org page to se eif its even supported.
<osiris> what is the name of the cli tool (ncurses based i think) for toggling processes per run level
<intelikey> zen_ ist here a nych ance th at yo uwoul dgetm or ehelp i fpeo ple coul dactu all yre adwha ty out yped ?     please disreguard my typos...
<zen2> yep ther eis
<Dr_willis> lexmark x7170  does seem to have linux support.. lets google some more on it.. :)
<zen2> i got all you said straight away
<zen2> yeah i went to lexmarks site they had redhat and suse files
<zen2> they are tar.gz files
<Dr_willis> of course hopefully the cups guys used the info and made pdd files for it.
<Dr_willis> unless the thing is vey very new
<zen2> ohh so pdd is a file type
<zen2> nah 2 years old
<intelikey> should be supported in cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<intelikey> no ?
<Dr_willis> No idea.
<Dr_willis> My printer is 10 years old. :P
<zen2> hmm that did not make sense to me
* zen2 is still newbie lol
<Dr_willis> I just found some info on that printer in the ubuntu forums
<intelikey> sudo apt-get install cupsys-driver-gimpprint
<zen2> can i get the link
<intelikey> oh Dr_willis for breezy/dapper/edgy/ ?
<Dr_willis> reading it now. :)
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77817
<zen2> Setting up cupsys-driver-gimpprint (5.0.0~rc2-0ubuntu6) ...
<zen2> zennix@zennix-desktop:~$
<rawr> i have put my self in a bad place.
<rawr> reintalled kubuntu and now the internet don't work
<zen2> ok i just read it
<zen2> im not likeing the look of that
<zen2> looks like no support
<intelikey> oh no the internet is not working.... oh wait you mean you can't connect to the inet...  wheew  had me worried... rawr     all joking aside  what errors do you get ?
<rawr> can't find host i think it was
<rawr> durring install there was
<rawr> can't updatedequirity
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rawr> its a wire modem
<rawr> ethernet cable
<intelikey> !cable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cable - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rawr> weird to think it worked before i reinstalled...
<rawr> but screws on me now
<rawr> And also strangly anouth firefox didn't come wwith it......
<Dr_willis> zen2,  from what i am reading lexmark has info out on that printer.. but its not in the cups stuff yet.. as far as i can tell and the scanner part - has some other drivers out.
<rawr> oh well
<intelikey> rawr not really so wierd.  probably something didn't quite copy correctly.    and firefox does not come with kubuntu.   you can install ff when you get the network working.
<rawr> didn't know that
<Dr_willis> Price When Reviewed: $150   - wow that printer can do a lot for $150
<rawr> but yet again it was a very long time since i first installed
<Dr_willis> But i will stick with my 10 yr old printer. :P
<zen2> ok so im doomed for now
<zen2> thanks anyway
<Dr_willis> zen2,  im getting where i perfer network enabled printers.
<zen2> yeah is a dam fine system
<rawr> Hey wait a min..... i didn't format my /home .
<zen2> yep makes more sense to me too
<intelikey> Dr_willis any chance you could get rawr's eth0 up for him
<Dr_willis> at least lexmark acknoledges that Linux Exists...
<Dr_willis> Canon dont even want to do that.
<rawr> cause i had my crap on it
<zen2> yeah
<Dr_willis> Its 2 am here..i am about to hit the bed
<rawr> perhaps that causes problems?
<intelikey> rawr that should not affect the network
<Dr_willis> I dont see how  home would affect it. :)
<intelikey> but i'm network illeterate
<Dr_willis> #1 - check ALL your network settings.. :)
<rawr> I am just so used to plugin things and them working.
<Dr_willis> #2 ping the gateway, other machines,  dns servers..
<intelikey> cable modem  ^
<rawr> and unfortantly i am currently in windows
<rawr> dsl modem.
* Dr_willis thinks about more troubleshooting 101 stuff .
<rawr> i was only refering to it n ot bieng wifi sorry about that
<Dr_willis> jot down the ip for google. (or an ip for them) if you can ping the ip, but not the www.google.com    ----> that imples a dns server setting
<Dr_willis> if you cant ping either, and cant ping the gateway.   -> net card config issues.
<rawr> i see
<intelikey> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<rawr> anything else i should look at while i am booted
<Dr_willis> check dmesg output also - to see  if the card is seen right...
<rawr> i just hate windows so much..
<intelikey> rawr take notes...   cause he won't be here to gripe at when you get back.
<rawr> il copy the conv.
<rawr> save in my shared partiion tween wwindows and ku.
<rawr> dmesg output?
<Dr_willis> dmesg command :)
<intelikey> yes  and also read  --->   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<rawr> @.@
<Dr_willis> well its late for me.. night
<rawr> thanks for the help i hope everything works
<intelikey> dmesg - print or control the kernel ring buffer        dmesg is used to examine or control the kernel ring buffer.       The program helps users to print out their bootup messages.  Instead of
<intelikey>        copying the messages by hand, the user need only:
<intelikey>               dmesg > boot.messages
<intelikey>        and mail the boot.messages file to whoever can debug their problem.
<intelikey> that's from the  "man dmesg "
<rawr> i think i may have anouth info
<rawr> thanks
<Ayabara> how do I add a host key to .ssh/known_hosts? (or disable strict checking of keys)
<rawr> hopefully next time il be helping people not whining my ass off night
<adr1an> I tried to install kubuntu 6.06 on amd64 platform and i encounterd problems whish i think are related to my ati x800gto video card. Can someone please tell me what to do in order for me to properly install kubuntu. Thx in advance
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> !malone
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<adr1an> thx
<intelikey> man Ayabara i don't know but have you looked   " man ssh-copy-id ;man ssh-keygen ;man ssh-keyscan "  ???
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: day 2 has officially ended and kubuntu has been going on rock-steady.
<Ayabara> intelikey, I took a quick look, but the man page said so much that I tried to use you guys as a shortcut :-) thanks
<Ayabara> ahh, no, I just checked man for ssh
<intelikey> t3hwiz0rd  ah well i can't always be right.    it's not fair to the rest of ya.
<intelikey> :)
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: why are you so doubtful of debian?
<intelikey> i'm not.  but this is not debian.
<T3hWiz0rd> kubuntu is debian
<intelikey> i know it's build from debian packages
<intelikey> but it
<T3hWiz0rd> kubuntu is a debian os lol
<intelikey> oops.  but it's not debian.
<intelikey> no it's not.
<T3hWiz0rd> how is it not a debian?
<intelikey> many things are compiled differently than their debian ancestors
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: its still a debian os, even if it is a little custom
<intelikey> tell that in #debian  :)
<T3hWiz0rd> the people in #debian haven't seen daylight in 20 years
<intelikey> but you know more about their code than they do ???
<intelikey> i mean saying ubuntu = debian   is almost like saying debian = bsd because it has many bsd apps....
<momal> lol? 2 people fighting over something that no one cares about lol !!!
<intelikey> where momal ?
<momal> the ubuntu and debian thingo you and t3hwizord are talking about lol!
<intelikey> talking about != fight
<momal> lol fight to me :p
<rredd4> is there a way to disable the sound when the desktop appears?  without killing all of the sound..
<momal> anyone arguing points betwen each other is a fight :p
<intelikey> oh then you and i must be fighting also momal
<intelikey> :)
<momal> indeed... if you say its not a fight and i do then we are :p
<intelikey> rredd4 yes.  in the system > something.....  i forget...
<momal> rredd4: system settings> sounds multimedia>system notifications... should be in there somewhere :D
<Ayabara> I always prefer fighting people who don't know they're in a fight. makes it easier to convince myself I won.
<intelikey> Ayabara hehhe
<momal> interesting idea :p
<intelikey> and is self deception a good thing ?
<intelikey> :)
<Ayabara> I have spent a lot of time convincing myself that self deception is a good thing ;-)
<intelikey> :)
<eri> nick #bandung
<intelikey> well as long as you are unanamus about it Ayabara   :)
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd anyway.  back to our "fight"  or saying that every linux os is a gentoo os because they are all built from the same source code.....    :)
<rredd4> nomal  ty its under system notifications/events/KDE is starting up
<rredd4> ty
<intelikey> if it's GNU/Linux  it's good,  because it's linux.... the GNU part...meh i guess i'm not a rms fan.  but that don't mean i'm against him/it.
<Healot> moo you
<intelikey> root means square ?
<ubuntu> hello
<intelikey> say
<Zaire> anyone in here know css?
<Healot> Zaire: what seems to be the problem? IE rendering doesn't work?
<Zaire> its not really that Im having trouble getting the stuff in my footer div to go to the far left rather then centered left plus while doing so keeping the css valid
<intelikey> ah ha !   there's the problem.    update-menus[10552] : Script /etc/menu-methods/twm returned error status 1.
<Healot> zaire: your css declaration for that footer div?
<Zaire> http://pastebin.ca/204752
<Healot> ok, since it is a relative positioning... what's the body width and height?
<Zaire> 1280x1024
<Healot> huge; ok, let's see if the CSS is valid
<Healot> the align-left property is not a valid prop
<intelikey> hah  the symlink in /usr/sbin/install-menu  was borked.     and duh  why is the script in /usr/bin and every thing that uses it is looking for it in /usr/sbin   that's wak
<Healot> you want the footer to be left-aligned?
<Zaire> yeps I took that left:256px; out again and its valid but positioning is't the way I would like it
<Healot> align-left:400px; << this is not a valid prop though
<Zaire> yea I want it all the way on the left side
<Zaire> not just slightly left lol
<Healot> try float: left
<Healot> you want the div to be left-aligned or the text-align to be left-aligned?
<Zaire> the whole thing to tell the truth
<Zaire> float left didn't even touch its position
<intelikey> Warning: the string include-menu-defs did not occur in template file /etc/X11/twm//system.twmrc-menu     still no menu
<dude> hello
<dude> is it safe to install xserver-xgl?
<kraut> moin
<Zaire> only 3 things could result from xgl #1 in just may not work, #2 it may break linux, #3 it may also possibly work lol
<dude> zaire: so what is ur recoomendaton?
<dude> zaire: so what is ur recomendaton?
<Zaire> dunno personally cause Ive never gotten it to work
<T3hWiz0rd> Zaire: it can also do all 3 at once...
<Zaire> course it just didn't work when I tried it
<Zaire> lol such is linux, always and adventure lol
<T3hWiz0rd> lol... wooo my scripts still there
* Zaire bangs head on keyboard
<dude> zaire: so may be i will not not install xgl then 4 the meantime
<T3hWiz0rd> XGL gets boring fast
<T3hWiz0rd> its like a blonde girlfriend...
<T3hWiz0rd> fun until the miles rack up.
<dude> hehehe
<Zaire> well unless you can get someone who knows enough about it prob best not to lol
<dude> T3hWizord: have you tried XGL?
<T3hWiz0rd> dude: yes, but i did it on its native suse platform
<T3hWiz0rd> and even there its buggy and basically stupid.
<dude> T3hWizord: it is inculded in suse platform right?
<T3hWiz0rd> dude: not included, just installable
* Zaire is an idiot he been trying so hard to figure out this damn css issue and he's had a chart all along
* T3hWiz0rd points and laughs
<T3hWiz0rd> and to think... im the one listening to robert palmer 0.o''
<dude> so what is the verdict?
<T3hWiz0rd> dude: i would avoid it its still CVS and thus buggy and you can blow your system out of the water like the republican agenda.
<dude> T3hWizord: ok...tnx, i'l just enjoy my existing 3ddesktop
<T3hWiz0rd> what are you using now?
<Blacken> Open-source mathematica-ish programs...anyone have any recommendations?
<dude> 3ddesktop
<dude> additional application
<intelikey> hmmm   Warning: the string include-menu-defs did not occur in template file /etc/X11/twm//system.twmrc-menu      but it also doesn't appear in anything i can find.    and still no menu entries.
<intelikey> Blacken "mathematica-ish"   never heard of mathematica  what's it like ?
<hastesaver> Blacken, yes. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuScientists , the mathematics section
<hastesaver> Blacken, the problem is that there are lots ;-)
<intelikey> oh a scientific calc app
<intelikey> yeah lots
<intelikey> bc   :)
<hastesaver> intelikey, no, no, more than bc :-) It can plot graphs, find roots of polynomials, do symbolic integration, ...
<intelikey> hastesaver bc was followed by     :)
<intelikey> bc is hardly a scientific calculator     it's more of a algabraic algarythm reader
<Blacken> hastesaver: Any that you'd recommend?
<Blacken> Searching synaptic brings up Axiom.
<hastesaver> Blacken, I haven't used any of them (yet). I've heard ohers use maxima and octave, though
<hastesaver> Blacken, mathematica is also available for Linux, if you can buy it :)
* Blacken would kill for an example of C code that does out a function derivative and translates it to Human at the same time.
<Blacken> I'm helping teach a class in calculus...need something that will break 'em down step by step.
<ztr> muuuuuuuuh
<ztr> fdasffds
<ztr> sdf
<ztr> dssssfFFFFD
<ztr> SSSGGGGGGGGWEEEEEEG
<ztr> WE
<ztr> fgE
<ztr> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFEW4444hhhhhhhhhhh
<Blacken> Banmeat is you. Die please.
<hastesaver> Blacken, I'm trying out "mathomatic" now... looks usable (no GUI, though)
<hastesaver> Blacken, what exactly do you want, BTW? What do you mean by step by step?
<Zaire> damnit I still can't get total left alignment
<Blacken> hastesaver: I'm looking at mathomatic right now, too. Basically what I want it to do is go through a function/task as a human would and output the intermediate steps.
<Blacken> Like--doing a derivative; do the chain rule, product rule, whatever.
<Zaire> damn this is driving me insane
<Blacken> hastesaver: It's not exactly a common thing to look for, but it's gotta exist. :P
<hastesaver> Blacken, maybe. I'm not sure :-)
<Blacken> hastesaver: There's a website that does it, and does it well--uses webMathematica as a backend.
<kumsy>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<Zaire> is there a website that does css for you :S
<Blacken> hastesaver: However, the website basically GIVES them the answer, so I don't want to give it out to them; I want to use it as an example.
<kumsy> -
<kumsy>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<kumsy> -
<Blacken> Zaire: You're looking for #css, I believe.
<hastesaver> Blacken, I'm not sure if it exists; and I'm even less sure if it's possible to find it :-)
<Blacken> hastesaver: Probably not. Which sucks. I *know* that it's out there...just maybe not OSS. :/
<hastesaver> Blacken, but if differentiation is all you need, it should be simple to write one yourself... will probably take less time than trying to find it
<Blacken> hastesaver: To draw out the intermediate steps from any arbitrary function put in? My C-fu ain't that great.
<hastesaver> Blacken, oh, I was thinking only of polynomials... you could also go to the mathomatic people and bug them to include this feature
<Zaire> well submitted my question in there...been working on this page for 3 days now
<Zaire> well pages more or less
<Blacken> hastesaver: True. Polynomials are pretty much everything, but the prof enjoys throwing weird crap at students.
<Blacken> I mean--I wouldn't ever make a student do out (-9x^2+2)^8*(9x^2+6)^12 by hand. He would. *twitch*
<Blacken> The derivative of that, that is.
<Zaire> no one seems to be doing anything in the css channel :S
<Blacken> Zaire: Then wait for an answer, instead of going to unrelated channels?
<olof> i downloaded a dvd-movie in .img format  (4,5gb),   but how do i play it normally as a dvd in kaffeine without burning it?
<hastesaver> olof, you can mount the file, and then for all purposes it's an actual dvd
<Zaire> I just find help where ever I can
<Healot> !bchunk
<ubotu> bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 68 kB
<olof> yeah, i followed some guide to mount isos and stuff, but it didnt work
<Healot> img?
<Healot> hummwhichprogramcreatedit?
<hastesaver> olof, is the .img same as an iso file?
<olof> i think so yes
<olof> its a dvd-movie
<Blacken> hastesaver: IMGs are a different kind of image file. I forget the exact details, but I don't believe they mount as iso9660.
<Blacken> Not directly. But I may be wrong.
<Blacken> Anyway, bed...
<olof> i mounted the img file, but and i could explore the files in konqerour, but nothing happened when i pressed play dvd in kaffeine
<hastesaver> olof, oh, Kaffeine is probably looking for the DVD in the wrong place
<olof> im new to linux and kubuntu if u havent noticed btw :)
<hastesaver> olof, and I haven't used kaffeine, so I don't know how to get it to work... keep asking ("I have mounted a DVD in <location>; how do I get kaffeine to play it?", etc); I'm sure someone will answer :)
<dude_> what is the best video player in kubuntu?
<Healot> none
<Healot> the best is hardware video player instead :)
<olof> dude_: i like kaffeine best
<dude_> actually i can't play my videos
<ad> H ! I m editing grub  menu list : to specify a default i got to count ; should I count only entries with 'savedefaults' only ?
<ad> dude_: try videolan
<ad> dude_: vlc
<olof> dude_: missing codecs?
<dude_> olof: ya missing codec
<dude_> olof: ya missing codecs
<Healot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Healot> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Zaire> where are the ssh logs in kubuntu I kinda forgot lol
<dude_> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ad> I can not find where I can change my screen resolution ::
<ad> dude_: vlc doesn't need any codecs most time ! I got it on windows and it is very googd !
<Healot> VLC has built-in codecs :)
<momal> ad: system settings> display
<dude_> k tnx
<ad> momal: well i don't find this menu (french one :\) Is there a path ?
<momal> ad: dunknow... but usually system settings button is in your K menu. then should be an icon of a screen for the display.
<ad> momal: I think I find it but only 640 480 is in the select box :\
<ad> momal: on install it was 1024 !
<momal> ad: Could be a driver issue.. try and download latest drivers for your card
<momal> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ad> !ati
<momal> ad: that link will have info for both :)
<dude_> olof: vlc can't still play movies, just sound
<dude_> ad: vlc can't still play movies, just sound
<ad> k thanks :) more over since I update from breezy to dapper, my laptop keyboard works bad : letters forgotten, multiple samez letter ...
<_alex> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zaire> finally took me long enough but fixed my css lol
<Zaire> no help or nothin....I didn't put a paragraph tag in my xhtml an was missing 1 thing from my css
<qichao> hi, does anyone know how to use shortcut keys to switch between desktop in KDE??
<qichao> I am new to Linux, ha, anyone can help??
* Zaire doesn't know lol
<momal> qichao: http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/2289.html <-- go down to the For KDE
<livingdaylight> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!
<qichao> wow, thanks a lot
<livingdaylight> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KDE
<Zaire> how do you tell what version of mysql-server your running
<livingdaylight> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!
<livingdaylight> FOR HE IS A JOLLY GOOD FELLOW!
<Zaire> got a guy on the line in mysql help but need to know version of mysql-server
<momal> lolz... livingdaylight: super excited there? :p
<momal> Zaire: mysql --version | will give what version is running
<livingdaylight> HI momal!
<livingdaylight> momal: I didn't even know it was KDE's birthday! Didn't bring anything... :/
<momal> lol!
<Healot> KDE is so German :-
<livingdaylight> hey... Zealot not Heathen, ok?
<livingdaylight> NOT on KDE's Birthday please, ok Healot?
<livingdaylight> :p
<Healot> sch***
<momal> rofl!
<momal> Germe* ? :p
<livingdaylight> *cough
<livingdaylight> where are the developers of KDE from anyway?
<livingdaylight> besides everywhere
<Healot> Germany; obviously
<livingdaylight> Healot: how can you tell?
<Healot> err.
<livingdaylight> is it the gears?
<livingdaylight> ze Mahschine look~?
<Healot> the site says so, the applications about box sayso
<livingdaylight> Vorschprung durch Technik
<livingdaylight> I love KDE, but they have gone over the top with their K's
<momal> quote KDE about box: a non-profit organization legally founded in Tuebingen, Germany
<livingdaylight> Gnome has a human feel
* livingdaylight likes the Paw
<Zaire> gnome blows
<momal> gnome = macintosh :p
<livingdaylight> lol, momal
<livingdaylight> Apple make good machines by the way...
<Zaire> macintosh = blows :P
<livingdaylight> Zaire uses Fluxbox?
<Zaire> nope KDE or cli
<momal> meh my machine blows any mac out the window and into the garbage truck :D
<livingdaylight> oh, Zaire so you like the Windows-look? heehee
<Zaire> AMD athlon64 X2 3800+ 1 GB ram 160GB HD 256 meg onboard video Gbit lan
<livingdaylight> momal: hey, thats a neat trick...straight into the garbage truck huh?!  :o
<momal> techincally its just as much windows as gnome is... gnome just moves its task bar
* livingdaylight is jealous of Zairs spec
<Zaire> hate winblows only use it for dreamweaver and BattleField 2
<livingdaylight> Zaire: OH, so you love it actually
* Zaire only paid 315 for his processor and main board lol
<momal> Zaire: amd x2 4200 2gb ram 800gb total geforce 7800gt and gbit lan of course :p
* livingdaylight hasn't used Micro$oft products since 5 years
* Zaire is still working on building his sytem just out of funds lol
* Zaire wants a X2 5000+ with 4GB ram 4x 300GB SATA2 HD and X1900XT
<momal> pft sif ati
<momal> lol
<livingdaylight> what does one do with 4gb or ram?
<Zaire> vmware
<momal> one runs many virtual machines :p
<viviersf> have fun ?
<livingdaylight> Doh...
<Zaire> meg I like to test stuff with servers and Vm is the best for it plus could run multiples to beat hell lol
<momal> I have winxp, kubuntu edgy, win98, dos+win3.11 running under vms :)
<Zaire> lol
<Zaire> my OS list is long lol
<momal> dos+win3.11 doesn't really like 512mb ram lol!
* livingdaylight hasn't figured this vmware thing out yet
<Zaire> to put it 1 way Im 11 discs short of a 40 cd wallet full
<momal> lol my os list is a folder of 45gb + lol!
<livingdaylight> 29disks then
<momal> I have all iso's for them ^^
* livingdaylight is stepping aside
<Zaire> I burn them cause I format lots to mess with things
* momal watching livingdaylight get blown out the window by all this power
<Zaire> I have windows NT4, 95, 98, 2000, XP pro, Vista RC2 and not gonna even list the linux distros plus I also have a copy of Solaris 10
<dude> can i connect kubuntu to the active directory of windows server 2003?
<livingdaylight> rofl
<livingdaylight>  :)
* livingdaylight playing on his own in the sandpit
<momal> vista is pretty crap lol... I went to a microsoft office about 3weeks back and I told them they should learn to make a better os like linux lol.. they gave me bunch free xboxgames, hats shirts vista rc2, office2007 lol?
<Zaire> vista does suck
<livingdaylight> what, to shut you up?
<livingdaylight> I heard vista looks nice
<Zaire> plus if you read digg there's an extreme restriction on the license
<livingdaylight> at #ubuntuforums some guys were saying it is better than Ubuntu
<Zaire> ROFLMFAO
<Zaire> I install a daemon toold and it broke the install
<AWOSDev> MIDI problems continue to plague my computer.
<momal> livingdaylight: take beryl downgrade it to 10% then downgrade it a further 90% then add lag thats vista lol?
<dude> AWOSDev: can i connect kubuntu to the active directory of windows server 2003?
<momal> arr Zaire you a digg user :D
<AWOSDev> dude: Which way?
<rysiek|pl> guys, where on earth can I get xmodmap mapping files (xmodmap.pl, xmodmap.us, etc)? they're not present on my system
<AWOSDev> I tried the ALSA howto to no avail.  I have a hardware synth that works in Windows 95 and Red Hat Linux 9 (kernel 2.2).  It does not play with /dev/sequencer or /dev/snd/seq.
<momal> yea that liscence stuff was bullcrap you can't run any vmware program on it unless you have the ulti edition :S?
<Zaire> vista has a nice look in its own GUI wise but the interface has been overhauled and really sucks
<rysiek|pl> Zaire: yeah. and have you read the licence?
<AWOSDev> NO WAY!
<Zaire> no just got the clip notes from digg.com
<AWOSDev> You can't run VMware unless you have the Ultimate edition?
<Zaire> yeps
<dude> AWOSDev: kubuntu as workstation
<AWOSDev> what a crap.
<AWOSDev> dude: Should work.
<Zaire> and you can only have 5 comps networked with home premium
<AWOSDev> dude: never tried it, but I heard it would work
<AWOSDev> Zaire, I have 12 computers.
* AWOSDev is starting to get pissed about Vista.
<AWOSDev> dude: do this on the Konsole       sudo apt-get install samba3-doc
<rysiek|pl> Zaire: the only thing it lacks, IMHO, is the line: "and thou shall not install linux nor any free software on the same machine thou hath installed the Godly Vista"
<thoreauputic> discussion of Vista should probably be in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<rysiek|pl> sry
<AWOSDev> Don't give 'em any ideas!!!!!
<Zaire> its been bad since the start...you also pretty much can't disable the windows antivirus and firewall stuff...well not completely anyway
<AWOSDev> Ahh!
<AWOSDev> Spambots cussing Linux and telling everyone to use "Windows" in #ubuntu!
<Zaire> yea I thought SP2 was bad for XP lol vista was way worse lol
* livingdaylight is Back
<rysiek|pl> AWOSDev: ...aaand they're gone.
<momal> http://www.activewin.com/awin/comments.asp?HeadlineIndex=36820 <-- the liscening stuff for vista to those who are wishing to see it
<livingdaylight> momal: what is the command to activate beryl again?
<AWOSDev> And they're back!
<momal> beryl-manager
<livingdaylight> momal: please?   :D
<rysiek|pl> guys, repeating my question, where on earth can I get xmodmap mapping files (xmodmap.pl, xmodmap.us, etc)? they're not present on my system
<momal> rysiek|pl: have you tried reinstalling xmodmap ?
<rysiek|pl> momal: darn, that would be too simple, now wouldn't it? :)
<rysiek|pl> on it
<Zaire> spammer in mysql channel to
<rysiek|pl> momal: it dodn't help. I even haven't got the /usr/share/xmodmap/ dir
<rysiek|pl> *didn't
<livingdaylight> momal: :s ??
<momal> livingdaylight: beryl-manager | lol you musta missed it above :p
<momal> rysiek|pl: I don't have usr/share/xmodmap lol ?
<livingdaylight> momal: sorry, bro...i did
<rysiek|pl> momal: yeah, yeah, lough out loud :)
<livingdaylight> momal: blind as a bat in hell
<AWOSDev> Midi?
<livingdaylight> momal: still not getting my cube though?
<dude> AWOSDev: why is i can't play my videos?
<momal> right click red gem> select window manager> beryl
<AWOSDev> dude, do you have VLC?
<dude> AWOSDev: i installed lots of players
<dude> AWOSDev: ya i have but, same problem, no video
<dude> just sound
<franjesus_> rysiek|pl: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=xmodmap&arch=i386&version=edgy&searchmode=searchfilesanddirs&case=insensitive
<dude> wmvdmod.dll issue
<livingdaylight> momal: thats the one
<franjesus_> rysiek|pl: gnome-applets-data is what you're looking for
<rysiek|pl> franjesus_: yeah, the link told me, thanks
<dude> AWOSDev: you there?
<AWOSDev> dude yeah
<AWOSDev> dude do you have the w32codecs?
<dude> AWOSDev: i don't know, how do i check that?
<AWOSDev> dude if you don't know you don't have it :)
<axel> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page. - DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<AWOSDev> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AWOSDev> Go to this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<AWOSDev> and read about w32codecs.
<dude> ok
<dude> tnx
<AWOSDev> np
<cpk2> dude: apt-cache policy w32codecs will tell you if you have it installed
<dude> cpk2: tnx
<dude> guys, have u tried xgl/compiz?
<Zaire> anyone know any mods for the mysql channel cause theres a major spam prob some jerkazz has a bot in there
<dude> is it safe to install  xgl/compiz?
<AWOSDev> I'll see what I can do
<momal> dude: yes... use beryl #beryl instead of compiz :)
<momal> dude: livingdaylight has it installed working as well :)... do you have ati or nvidia ?
<livingdaylight> momal: what about Aigl instead of XGL?
<livingdaylight> dude: what up?
<momal> livingdaylight: unless you have ait card don't bother about that yet lol
<dude> momal: what wrong with compiz?
<livingdaylight> dude: i got it working like a dream
<dude> momal: whats wrong with compiz?
<livingdaylight> momal: ait?
<momal> dude: its evil 1 ... and the reps are broken for it lol.. and beryl is the *new* compiz..
<momal> livingdaylight: ati*
<livingdaylight> dude: beryl is the one
<livingdaylight> momal: so Aigl is for ati cards?
<livingdaylight> momal: and XGL for nvidia?
<dude> livingdaylight: can you guide me?
<dude> cpk2: w32codecs ae installed
<momal> dude: http://beryl-project.org/ | livingdaylight: aixgl is basically for ati cards xgl however can work for ati as well
<momal> dude: you have nvidia card or ati ?
<cpk2> dude: great, then windows media files should run fine
<livingdaylight> dude: this is an excellent spoon-fed howto that momal gave me http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5063-howto-xgl-beryl-kubuntu-dapper-with-nvidia
<dude> nvidia
<momal> dude: yea use that howto livingdaylight just linked to ^_-
<dude> cpk2: what is your video player?
<cpk2> dude: i use kaffeine
<cpk2> and sometimes mplayer
<dude> ok, tnx
<momal> dude: go into #beryl if you need more help on it bunch people in there :)
<livingdaylight> momal: is there a draw back to using xgl/beryl/compiz in that you can'tuse any other 3-D applications?
<momal> livingdaylight: yes and no... some might have problems but generally hasn't been reported probs
<livingdaylight> momal: how about google-earth for example?
<momal> try it out and see :p... no reason to why it shoulnt' work
<cpk2> dude: it really shouldnt matter what player you use
<livingdaylight> momal: but what if i try and my computer blows up!?
<dude> cpk2: it is working now, tnx
<dude> livingdaylight: hehehe, it seems that im confused
<momal> lol then you sue google :)... umm nar it wont at most whats would happen is that X would crash and you just log back in :)
<momal> dude: lol?... you need help setting up beryl/xgl ?
<dude> momal: yes pls
<AWOSDev> Well I'll be going to be now, g'night all
<AWOSDev> 4:55am EDT
<Ayabara> the system beep is driving me insane. I tried removing it with "sudo modprobe -r pcspkr", but it won't die.
<momal> sleep tight :p
<AWOSDev> :)
<AWOSDev> bmo, did you get my email?
<dude> unregistred nick?
<user_____> non-ts
<AWOSDev> dude, me?  No I'm reged
<AWOSDev> well g'night all
<gzevspero> Hi, I have an avermedia pci video capture card in my PC, how can I find out if it has been detected and installed correctly in ubuntu?
<dude> NickServ- The nickname [dude]  is already registered
<momal> lol badluck...
<cpk2> gzevspero: first step would be to see if it shows up in lspci
<wilson> hehehe
<momal> lol? just come talk in #beryl and will say it there :p
<wilson> why is it i cant register
<wilson> hmmmm
<Ayabara> anyone? how can I get rid of the system beep?
<cpk2> Ayabara: in konsole?
<Ayabara> cpk2, everywhere
<cpk2> well, you could just unplug the speaker
<Ayabara> cpk2, hmm. it seemed to work the second time I did modprobe -r
<Ayabara> :-)
<thoreauputic> Ayabara: in X,  xset b off , in tty setterm -blength 0  if I recall correctly
<Ayabara> thoreauputic, thanks, did that fix too :-)
<cmvo> Hi! I'm looking for a utility that would spread files, that are too many/big for one cd, across directories so they could be burned on several cds.
<kalbs> finally
<kalbs> hehehe
<gzevspero> cpk2: yes, it shows up as "Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder"
<kalbs> cani run winxp on kubuntu?
<RogueJediZero> kalbs: Sorry. Only through VMware or Bochs
<kalbs> which is better VMmare or Bochs?
<_alex> Hi ! Is it possible to control windows XP pro from kubuntu via terminal server ?
<RogueJediZero> kalbs: I'd say VMware
<RogueJediZero> But it isn't free
<olof> can i run open gl apps  thru vmware/bochs?
<RogueJediZero> Don't think so, no
<RogueJediZero> Both give you just a basic SVGA driver
<RogueJediZero> At least last time I tried them, they did.
<Shoiab> I have cable net behind windows isa server!!!! unable to connect under ubuntu!!! waht I do??
<dude> how can i reset my adept manager
<dude> database locked
<dude> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<Shoiab>  I have cable net behind windows isa server!!!! unable to connect under ubuntu!!! waht I do??
<dude> how can i reset my adept manager
<cpk2> dude: try killall adept
<cpk2> and killall apt-get
<dude> apt-get: no process killed
<bmo> no cpk, he's got a lockfile for apt somewhere...I am looking where it might be
<bmo> er...
<bmo> I know, why don't I use google...derrrr...
<Jucato> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dude> actually, im downloading VMware
<dude> momal
<momal> just sec my box is screwing its self over at the moment
<momal> kopete just doesn't work anymore... like wtf thats twice now
<Jucato> dude, "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<dude> ok
<_alex> I m looking for a good remote control client/server : I want to control windows XP from my kubuntu on my LAN. I tried Real VNC / Tight VNC but both are too slow :\
<dude> jucato: nothing happend
<_alex> I want something as fast as terminal server when controlling windows XP with another windows XP
<bmo> dude, try this...
<bmo> rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<bmo> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Apt-get
<Jucato> dude, after trying the command, were you able to run Adept or apt-get again?
<bmo> rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<bmo>   rm /var/lib/aptitude/lock
<bmo>   rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<bmo>   rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<dude> jucato: tnx....
<bmo>  If so, or as a last resort, try issuing this:
<bmo>   dpkg --configure -a
<bmo> This lets Debian's dpkg finish the configuration phase previously begun. You should be able to use aptitude as normal afterhand.
<kalbs> momal: bc
<kalbs> momal: are you busy?
<kalbs> momal: are you busy?
<Ayabara> do you guys frown upon Automatix? I tried it once, and seem to recall that no one in the channel would help me until I uninstalled it :-)
<momal> kalbs: yea just sec need to fix my box first I have work I have to get done and if my box isn't working im screwed
<Ranma2264> Hi to all I just wanna ask does anyone know if there is a way to edit desktop device icons?
<kalbs> okl
<Ranma2264> I can only mount my devices via right click and they only point to mountpoint not to media:/ anyone with the same issue?
<kalbs> why is it my adept is malfunctioning
<kalbs> im downloading vmware and it stops at 16%
<kalbs> whay is that
<sredna> Hm, which package contains kcolorchooser?
<zen2> ok im back and im unhappy
<zen2> now i need to know
<zen2> what was the xgl chan listed earlier
<zen2> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<franjesus> sredna: use the file search feature in ubuntu's web
<zen2> noice
<sredna> franjesus: Thank you, but I guessed right - it is in kcoloredit
<Ayabara> anyone using beagle? I can't get the beagle daemon to start indexing
<carsten> moin
<kalbs> my adept manager is not working
<carsten> I think that bug 63541 and bug 64570 are the same...
<carsten> Whom do I report this ;-)
<carsten> Riddell: I even think they might be KDM bugs... but you are not subscribed to these two bugs
<_alex> I m trying RDP for remote access to winXP. I can see the log window of XP but my keyboard does not work :\ Can any one help please ?
<kalbs> my adept manager is not working
<kalbs> can i kill the process?
<kalbs> .killall command is noe woring
<kalbs> .killall command is noe working
<kalbs> .killall command is not working
<kasim> _alex: do u use rdesktop programm?
<kalbs> help pls
<bmo> kalbs are you using the pid or are you using the name of the program in your "killall"?
<Jucato> kalbs, what do you mean by "not working"?
<bmo> killall - use name  kill - use pid
<kalbs> bmo: killall
<kasim> _alex: try to use prog 'rdesktop' from CLI. That gives you options for your keyboard as parametes
<kalbs> jucato: it does nothing, it doesn't open
<bmo> like so: killall foo  kill 3452
<bmo> killall -r foo*   will get everything starting with foo
<bmo> -r = regexp
<Jucato> kalbs, try running it from Konsole to see if you get error messages when it doesn't open: "kdesu adept"
<_alex> kasim: yes I use this prog ; i ve just installed it
<bmo> there are signals you can pass
<bmo> kill -9 is "kill kill"
<kalbs> no process killed
<bmo> kill -9 pid
<kasim> _alex: did you see all the options. type 'rdesktop' only
<_alex> kasim: I have those options on GUI
<Jucato> kalbs, it means that adept probably isn't running
<tx> what package do i need to install to have stdio.h ?
<kalbs> jucato: ya...it seems that way
<tx> i have installed gcc but there ain't nothing in /usr/include/
<tx> 'bout gcc
<kalbs> :(
<bmo> what are you trying to kill, kalbs?
<kalbs> what seems to be the problem?>
<kalbs> adept manager is not working
<kasim> _alex: always easier to start with CLI, and if working use GUI
<_alex> kasim: uhm ... I m using french win XP and there is a option : "disable encryption (french TS)" . Could this be that ?
<kalbs> it won't start
<bmo> why? what is the error?
<kasim> ahh
<Jucato> kalbs, have you tried running Adept from the command line, like what I asked?
<kalbs> jucato: yes
<bmo> what does it say when you run adept from the command line
<Jucato> kalbs, what error message (near the end) do you get, then?
<kalbs> where should i paste it?
<bmo> here if it's not too long
<jaro>  hello there. A very unpleasant thing happened to me - my disk collapsed and rendered data partition based on reiserfs unusable. reiserfsck is of no use as there are bad blocks which hit the "system area" of the filesystem. I'd like to ask whether there are any chances of getting the data back in such a case?
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kalbs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26987/
<kalbs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26987
<tx> what packege do i need to install to have the includes that gcc needs , like stdio.h ? gcc is installed but there are no includes in /usr/include
<_alex> kasim: I think there is a little bug ... randomly I take away fullscreen mode and I was able to type in ! It works ...
<Jucato> kalbs, that's all that you get?
<kalbs> yes jucato and asking for password
<Jucato> kalbs, and when you enter the password?
<_alex> kasim: I used rdesktop -e in a CLI. Then I used the GUI from the KDE menu. Is the "-e" option take effects ? Or does it only open a new instance of the prog ?
<kalbs> jucato: nothing, it won't open
<kasim> _alex: pls give me the compleate cli line
<_alex> kasim: my question is a generic question finally .
<Jucato> do you get additional error messages after you give the password?
<_alex> kasim: it is complete !
<kasim> you must have host at least
<_alex> kasim: CLI line was only "rdesktop -e"
<Jucato> kalbs, hm.. strange indeed. have you tried restarting KDE (not rebooting)
<kasim> rdesktop -e xphost
<_alex> kasim: yes of course but ... I told you I then use the GUI from the K-Menu
<kalbs> yes i did
<kalbs> same
<Jucato> ok that is indeed very strange then...
<kasim> yes and i told you its per to have written line to debate than some GUI description
<_alex> kasim: that is why I wonder if CLI gives a instance and GUI launch another or it is the same so the option '-e' is kept ?
<kalbs> i'll try to re start KDE
<kasim> i am not sure what "-e" in detail. Sure you can contoll more and precise with CLI. Maybe the "-e" is not passed. Can you look at 'ps aux | grep rdesktop'
<dude> jucato: ok
<kasim> i mean afte you run the GUI stuff
<gemidjy> where do I change OO.org splash screen? In edgy it is the old oo.org default one (it is ugly)
<dude> jucato: re started
<livingdaylight> anyone here use Opera?
<dude> me
<_alex> kasim: well full screen bug :\
<dude> jucato: what should i do?
<livingdaylight> dude: you use the mail client? Its so sluggish here
<dude> it's ok
<Jucato> dude, huh? are you kalbs?
<livingdaylight> dude: composed my first email and its really stalling
<dude> yes
<dude> sorry
<livingdaylight> dude: you got xgl/beryl setup yet?
<livingdaylight> kalbs: ?
<kalbs> livingdaylight: not yet
<kasim> _alex: lets start over, i dont allways understand you. 1. Is 'rdesktop -e xphost' working to your needs?
<kalbs> livingdaylight: im afraid
<kalbs> livingdaylight: :)
<livingdaylight> kalbs: let me know if Opera works fine in XGL/beryl
<kalbs> ok
<livingdaylight> kalbs: oh, i was too :)
<Jucato> kalbs, tried running Adept again? if it still won't start, try rebooting... :(
<kalbs> ok
<kalbs> same
<livingdaylight> i've got this Adept notifier on my taskbar that wont go away!
<kalbs> livingdaylight: can u guide me
<livingdaylight> on?
<kalbs> installing beryl
<Jucato> livingdaylight, it won't go away unless you have updated (or turn of the -updates repository)
<livingdaylight> kalbs: i believe momal offered to guide you already
<kalbs> livingdaylight: ya, but i think he is busy
<livingdaylight> Jucato: i have done sudo apt-get updates, and there is nothing to either update or upgrade, so why wont it go away? Didn't used to be an issue
<kalbs> jucato: can i re install adept?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: i think its just a frozen window is what it looks like
<livingdaylight> kalbs: have you installed nvidia and enabled 3d?
<kalbs> yes
<Jucato> livingdaylight, "sudo apt-get update" only fetches updates. have you done "sudo apt-get upgrade" too?
<livingdaylight> kalbs: dude, you've done the hard work, you are nearly home now
<Jucato> kalbs, yeah I think so. you can reinstall it. just forgot the apt-get command for it. I know the aptitude command, though: sudo aptitude reinstall adept
<livingdaylight> Jucato: yes, that is what i said
<livingdaylight> kalbs: i gave you the beryl howto, just follow that, its so easy
<bbt> is there a beta nvidia driver .deb package for dapper out there ?
<livingdaylight> kalbs: there is #beryl where you can get help
<Jucato> hm... have  you tried checking Adept Notifier/Updater to see what packages it thinks it still needs to update
<psb154> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kalbs> livingdaylight: ok, tnx, i have 2 reboot
<gemidjy> where do I change OO.org splash screen? In edgy it is the old oo.org default one (it is ugly)
<szmoli> hi all
<szmoli> i`ve just installed kububtu, i need some help
<szmoli> how to install firefox?
<dude> jucato: what is the command to re start adept?
<Jucato> dude, um... what is it saying? that the database is locked?
<dude> jucato: yes
<Jucato> dude, "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<_alex> kasim: no it does not work :\ I use GUI to launch but Keyboard is not active when XP log window appears. To solve it I must take out "fullscreenmode" and then it works
<livingdaylight> anyone know how to make Adept Notifier go away?
<_alex> kasim: that s why I think it is a bug
<szmoli> which program i have to use to find softwares?
<livingdaylight> Have i got a virus or a bug?
<dude> jucato: ok
<dude> its done
<livingdaylight> Is Adept Notifier spyware?
<dude> tns
<dude> tnx
<Jucato> livingdaylight, have you tried checking what packages it's saying that needs updating?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: it said no updates available
<_alex> kasim: anyway when I reclick "FullScreenMode" it works ...
<dude> jucato: i need to install VMware, but i dont weant to use adept
<livingdaylight> Jucato: then it freezes. I hit 'close' and nothing happens
<Jucato> hm... strange indeed
<dude> jucato: i need to install VMware, but i dont want to use adept
<Jucato> dude, vmware player?
<livingdaylight> dude: sudo apt-get install Synaptic
<Jucato> livingdaylight, try this command in Konsole "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Jucato> actually that "sudo apt-get install synaptic" (case sensitive)
<dude> jucato: yes
<Jucato> but you can install VMWare player using apt-get too, "sudo apt-get install vmware-player"
<livingdaylight> Jucato: ok, and now?
<livingdaylight> dude: sudo apt-get install synaptic :)
<dude> ok, tnx
<Jucato> livingdaylight, try Adept Notifier again?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: i hit anything on that window, whether 'close' or 'advanced' and dialog comes up saying no updates available and then freezes there
<Jucato> livingdaylight, but if you really *really* want Adept Notifier not to start at all, just remove it from /usr/share/autostart (I'd recommend not deleting, but just moving or hiding)
<livingdaylight> Jucato: not the dialog, but the adept notifier
<Jucato> livingdaylight, I'm presuming you're on Dapper right?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: sure
<dude> jucato: im getting errors while installing vmware player
<Jucato> dude, what errors?
<livingdaylight> Jucato: I'll completely remove it if i have to. I just would like it to work properly
<_alex> kasim: another big problem : in real full screen mode I am stuck in wondows :\
<_alex> I can not go back to Linux :\
<dude> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26988
<Jucato> livingdaylight, I'm not sure. it might (or might not) be a bug.
<livingdaylight> Jucato: is it Linux Spyware?
<Jucato> of course not
<livingdaylight> ^^
<livingdaylight> well, its really bugging me
<dude> jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26988
<Jucato> dude, I've seen it. unfortunately, I'm not familiar with network stuff
<dude> so it is about my connection?
<ben_> hey guys I'm having trouble getting codecs from automatix, i have installed it but upon opening it says a "key" is missing
<Jucato> probably. I'm not sure really
<_alex> dude: is your network connexion work ?
<dude> alex: what do min?
<_alex> dude: What is your prob ? Internet connection ?
<dude> alex: no problem with my connection
<_alex> dude: well jucato talked about network stuff ... That s why I thought it was a network prob ...
<ben_> automatix could not retrieve keys, can someone explain what a key is?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: is there a such thing as a mailing list reader?
<dude> alex: actually, im downloading vmware, but there are errors
<gnomefreak> ben_: i gpg key  can you give the full error please if more than a line or 2 please use pastebin
<Ayabara> is wireshark in the kubuntu dapper repos?
<Jucato> gnomefreak, mailing list? I'm not sure if Akregator handles that. or maybe KNode. but I'm sure as hell KMail can read mailing lists :P
<gnomefreak> Jucato: trying to get them out of my inbox lol
<Reik> moin ich habe heute kubuntu installiert und mit synaptic einige tools nachinstalliert, leider werden die nciht im kmenu angezeigt, wie z.b. firefox . Wie bekomme ich das kmenu daszu das diese angezeigt werden oder was tu ich damit dies automatisch geschiet? Also wie automatisiere ich das das wenn ich ein tool installiere das dann automatisch auch im kmenu angezeigt wird?
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gnomefreak> Reik: /join #ubuntu-de
<Reik> danke
<gnomefreak> or kubuntu-de oops :(
<gnomefreak> yw
<Jucato> Ayabara, I don't think so
<Reik> thx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw Reik :)
<Jucato> gnomefreak, out of your webmail inbox?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: yes :(
<ben_> gnomefreak: all i got was an error alert box, what can i type into Konsole to get the full error?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: i get over 300 emails a day
<gnomefreak> ben_: you would have to ask in #automatix
<gnomefreak> ben_: its not supported by ubuntu
<ben_> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<Jucato> gnomefreak, ah but you'd still receive those in your e-mail, with or without a mailing list reader
<gnomefreak> damn
<Jucato> the reader would just get them from your inbox
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<Jucato> gnomefreak, probably time to unsubscribe from those that you don't really need :)
<gnomefreak> if i wasnt admin or monterater of half of them i would
<Jucato> how much space do you have in your e-mail account anyway?
<gnomefreak> moterater
<kasim> _alex: i cant say much to the GUI stuff. Is it a frontend to rdesktop? Most likely? I would use the 'rdesktop' CLI first, with some more than just '-e'. With '-g ..' you can have a Window to your linking
<gnomefreak> Jucato: oh alot
<gnomefreak> Jucato: its gmail
<Jucato> perfect! :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: i have 6 or so gmail boxes lol
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> now that's so much space :P
<gnomefreak> yes and i have over 6000 emails i have to go through in one of my gmail boxes
* Jucato is wondering if he needs to change (again) his email address to reflect his current IRC/online nick...
<Jucato> information overload :P
<Jucato> gnomefreak, time to delegate some of the workload/admin/moderating duties then? :P
<gnomefreak> Jucato: its a good idea that way you can use it for LP and people know who they are emailing
<gnomefreak> Jucato: thought about hat too
<gnomefreak> that
<Jucato> gnomefreak, unless you want to set aside 1-hour blocks of time each day just to spend reading/browsing them
<gnomefreak> i do that now but i dont read every bug digest :(
<MHazem> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> gnomefreak, btw, do you think it's just ok if I forward e-mails from my current Gmail account to a new jucato@gmail.com account that I'll be making? that way, I won't have to bother my relatives who know my older account (which is based on my real name)?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: should be gmail i think has a setting for that in settings menu when you log into your box
<gnomefreak> also has auto respond when on vacation :)
<Jucato> yeah, it's the only free e-mail service that has POP3 and forwarding support. I just feel like I'm trying to cheat Google. lol
<gnomefreak> Jucato: they just spent over 1 billion dollars on youtube i would say cheat away :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> (down with youtube!! long live Google Videos!!)
<gnomefreak> lol
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> sorry, YouTube doesn't offer you the option to download the video. so that's a big plus for Google Videos. unless of course you're on Windows, then you'd be forced to download them in Google Video Player format :P
<gnomefreak> i didnt know about google videos heading to google to find out :)
<Jucato> Just for those who'd might be interested in some KDE-related news: Mark Shuttleworth Becomes the First "Patron of KDE" (that's an actual title, and, no, it has nothing to do with "patron saints") http://dot.kde.org/1160932072/
<Jucato> gnomefreak, heh. it has fewer videos compared to YouTube and is obviously less popular. but I like it for the download option :)
<cpk2> erhm how do you open a .chm? file says MS Windows HtmlHelp Data
<Jucato> cpk2, install kchmviewer
<Jucato> !kchmviewer
<ubotu> kchmviewer: CHM viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3a-1 (dapper), package size 171 kB, installed size 568 kB
<cpk2> well thats simple =P
<Jucato> :)
<wildchild> I can't compile gnash: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26985/
<Jucato> !gnash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wildchild> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dude_> jucato: are you still there?
<dbglt> what version of kde does edgy beta use?
<abattoir> dbglt: 3.5.5
<dude_> jucato: are you still there?
<abattoir> dude_: he doesn't seem to be here, you need help with something?
<blind_> where / how ca i get temperature and battery status ????
<dude_> abattoir: yes, have you tried VMware?
<abattoir> dbglt: mm sorry, didnt read your question properly, beta shipped w/ 3.5.4, edgy has 3.5.5 currently
<abattoir> blind_: 'acpi' in the command line shows your batt status
<abattoir> dude_: yes
<dude_> abattoir: i downloaded the package
<dude_> abattoir: but i don't know how to use it?
<dude_> abattoir: : )
<abattoir> blind_: '/proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature' should show your temp
<abattoir> blind_: make that 'cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature' should show your temp
<abattoir> dude_: you got vmware player?
<dbglt> abattoir: thank you.
<dude_> abattoir: yes
<mikko> sorry for off-topic, but anyone know good channel for discussing creating intgelligent irc-bot + integrating it with search engine (our own)?
<abattoir> dude_: you downloaded it from the vmware site, or from the repo?
<dude_> abattoir: from the repo
<abattoir> mikko: i think #suppybot , not very sure though
<dbglt> is a seperate kubuntu repository needed?
<mikko> abattoir: thanks!
<dbglt> I'm just going to replace all instances of dapper with edgy in my sources/list
<dbglt> (to update to edgy)
<abattoir> dude_: ok, when installing the package, you weren't prompted to set it up?
<abattoir> dude_: or did you manually download it?
<abattoir> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<abattoir> dbglt: ^^^ follow the instructions for dapper->edgy
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hello? i have an acer TM803LCi with centrino 1.6GHz, i am experiencing with kubuntu last version + backports problems with klaptop, particularly the only cpu power management profile that is active is "userspace" and when i klaptop i select another one neither the cpu freq profile or the selection inside klaptop changes... could you help me?
<dude_> abattoir: actually, i don't know if it install
<abattoir> dude_: what did you do exactly?
<dude_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26988
<dude_> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26988
<abattoir> dude_: try 'sudo apt-get -f install' , see if the same error message comes again...
<debianman> KELLE
<dude_> abattoir: same error i guess http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26991
<abattoir> dude_: try 'sudo modprobe vmnet' and then 'sudo apt-get -f install' ...
<abattoir> dude_: just tell me if it says something like Module not found, no need to paste it
<dude_> abattoir: FATAL: Module vmnet not found.
<dude_> abattoir: maybe i should download the whole package in the site
<abattoir> it fails when setting up networking
<dude_> ok
<dude_> sorry
<abattoir> no, i dont think that's the issue..
<dude_> abattoir: so whats the issue?
<abattoir> try running 'sudo vmware-config.pl'
<bmo> error message of the day that's actually good, from the game trackballs (/usr/games/trackballs) Warning: too fast framerate
<abattoir> that would run the configuration process again, and hopefully setup your networking properly
<dude_> command not found
<dude_> abattoir: i quit :)
<abattoir> dude_: heh, so easily? :P
<dude_> abattoir: i can;t get it working
<abattoir> dude_: can you check if /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl exists?
<dude_> no such file
<abattoir> vmware has always been a pain for me, so i always use qemu... :P
<abattoir> dude_: did you apt-get the file? or are you using dpkg -i manually?
<dude_> what is qemu?
<abattoir> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<abattoir> dude_: its like vmware, but slower(even w/ kqemu)...
<abattoir> dude_: but i guess the perfomance depends on your setup too
<dude_> abattoir: you mean to say, vmware is faster ?
<jende> cpk2: good day
<abattoir> dude_: yes, relatively
<cpk2> jende: day? just finished my work, going to sleep =(
<neoj> vmware is a lot faster for me
<akolyt> hello
<neoj> (even with kqemu)
<jende> cpk2: yep day...it's almost 2pm here
<dude_> abattoir: ok...can we install it step by step? i downloaded the whole package on the site
<abattoir> dude_: vmware?
<dude_> abattoir:yes
<abattoir> dude_: you need to tell me exactly what you did
<abattoir> dude_: from which site?
<abattoir> dude_: what package? how are you installing it
<dude_> ok
<dude_> wait
<jende> zen2: Hi Buddy!How are ya?
<dude_> the 36 MB package
<_alex> Hi jende
<jende> _alex: hi _alex
<flopethedope> hey can anybody help me out for a minute?
<dude_> abattoir: extracted
<abattoir> dude_: ok, so you you were using the tar version?
<dude_> abattoir: extracted in temp directory
* abattoir wonders why dpkg came into action then
<_alex> Is there a tool to drive ventirad rpm like a windows tool called "CPU ...". I can t remeber the name :\
<flopethedope> i've installed KDE on top of gnome but it doesn't let me choose KDE from my login options
<flopethedope> anybody?
<abattoir> dude_: run 'sudo vmware-install.pl' (or installer, don't remember that well) inside the dir.
<jende> flopethedope: what do you mean? So you start the Box and when it comes to the login you can't choose?
<flopethedope> yeah
<dude_> abattoir: A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<flopethedope> right now i'm using gnome and when i go to logoff user and then click options and then select session, KDE doesn't appear in the list
<abattoir> dude_: Dude, tell me what you did exactly!!!
<jende> flopethedope: which kubuntu version are you running?
<abattoir> dude_: the first time, did you install the deb?
<dude_> abattoir: yes, the one you said a while ago
<_alex> Well the tool is called speedfan ... I need it to slow a ventirad.
<_alex> jende: Do you know such a tool ?
<flopethedope> i'm not exactly sure? i did aptitude install kubuntu-desktop :/
<abattoir> dude_: well, its partially installed, so you either need to complete the installation or remove it
<flopethedope> i'm assuming that it downloaded the latest
<dude_> abattoir: how
<dude_> ?
<jende> flopethedope: wrong answer
<flopethedope> :P
<jende> flopethedope: are you on Dapper on etdgy on Breezy?
<flopethedope> dapper
<jende> flopethedope: hold on a sec have to grab that ut of my brain ;-)
<abattoir> dude_: try 'sudo apt-get remove vmware-player'
<flopethedope> sure thing
<jende> _alex: yeah, there is something similar
<abattoir> dude_: if it complains again, try 'sudo dpkg-configure -a'
<abattoir> dude_: if it still complains... ugh
<flopethedope> jende: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<flopethedope> that's the guide i followed to install it
<flopethedope> if that helps any
<jende> _alex: just wait as well I might have a link for ya
<_alex> jende: yeah ... thanks
<akolyt> Can I upgrade kubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake to 6.10 Edgy ?
<dude_> abattoir: removed
<ebees> msg nickserv set hide email on
<abattoir> dude_: ok, now try running ./vmware-installer.pl
<abattoir> dude_: inside the dir. of course
<gemidjy> with last dist-upgrade of edgy I get this: Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 104, <GEN2> line 4.
<abattoir> akolyt: sure
<jende> _alex: if I did get you right, you need a tool to manage the vent of the proc, am I right?
<abattoir> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gemidjy> anyone else does?
<abattoir> akolyt: ^^^^follow the instructions there
<akolyt> thx
<vge> how mutch broken is edgy?
<jende> flopethedope: what happen when your on gnome and if you go onto a terminal start KDE from there?
<jende> vge: I wouldn't say its broken at all
<flopethedope> i don't know how to go about doing that
<ebees> Hi all, are there any Ekiga users online at the moment?
<jende> flopethedope: open a terminal using ALT+F2
<flopethedope> i'm rather new to linux alltogether, trying to check out different environments, os', etc
<gemidjy> how can I use upstart in Edgy?
<jende> flopethedope: done that?
<flopethedope> aye
<dude_> wahhhhhhhhhh
<jende> flopethedope: now type: sudo kdm
<|Mikael|> is there any repo search engine online?
<|Mikael|> like on gentoo (gentoo-packages.com)?
<jende> |Mikael|: Hi Mikael
<flopethedope> says command not found
<abattoir> |Mikael|: pakcages.ubuntu.com ?
<vge> jende: soo, if ai update to it, i should not need to spend that meny days fixing? ;)
<|Mikael|> nice! abattoir thx
<jende> vge: nope
<vge> k, ty
<|Mikael|> jende: hi :)
<flopethedope> i don't get it, i can use konqueror which installed with the package but this doesn't show up
<jende> flopethedope: konqueror has got nothing to do with it
<flopethedope> okay
<dude_> waaaahhhhhhh.................
<jende> |Mikael|: how are ya
<|Mikael|> jende: tired ;)
<Jucato> |Mikael|, you can also try typing "apt:/" in Konqueror
<jende> |Mikael|: come on... ;-)
<abattoir> dude_: Jucato's back ;)
<|Mikael|> Jucato: nice trick :>
<|Mikael|> jende: how you're doin'?
<jende> flopethedope: I'll be back in a minute, will just check on a dapper machine how to set yu up for KDE
<flopethedope> alright, thanks
<flopethedope> i'll be here
<jende> |Mikael|: quite alright
<jende> |Mikael|: will be back in aminute
<|Mikael|> jende: np
<dude_> abattoir: A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<abattoir> dude_: hmm, i thought you removed it....
<dude_> abattoir: why is that
<abattoir> dude_: you got any error messages w/ that apt-get remove command?
<dude_> abattoir: Package vmware-player is not installed, so not removed
<abattoir> dude_: try 'sudo apt-get install vmware-player' again
<esas> can i get some help???
<dude_> abattoir: failed
<abattoir> dude_: at the same step?
<ebees> Hi esas, what sort of help do you need?
<esas> what do you need for an apache server?
<dude_> abattoir: yes
<dude_> abattoir: same error
<dude_> abattoir: connection error
<dude_> abattoir: i guess
<ebees> oh, good question but unfortunately way past my level of knowledge...
<abattoir> dude_: try not setting up vmnet at this time...
<esas> i installed kubuntu and i need to start an apache server, i dont know how to do that...
<ebees> I can tell you that the packages are available on the repos
<abattoir> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<abattoir> esas: ^^^^
<vge> hmm, can i get the edgy from repos?
<ebees> and that if you are going to install on a machine that will be a server that you should install only the server edition
<esas> thanks, but i have kubuntu,...
<esas> is it the same???
<ebees> then apt-get the info
<ebees> Sorry, I'm not quite clear what you mean?
<abattoir> vge: you want to upgrade to edgy?
<ebees> Oh, hang on. do you mean that you have the Kubuntu disk
<ebees> ?
<esas> yes, i downloaded it and then installed it
<ebees> oh, okay. Are you wanting this machine to be both a workstation and a server?
<esas> yes
<dude_> abattoir: tnx, i quit.... : (
<abattoir> dude_: :(
<abattoir> dude_: could you pastebin that error message again?
<dude_> abattoir: have you tried beryl?
<ebees> Okay, hang on a sec
<abattoir> dude_: maybe Jucato has seen it before
<abattoir> dude_: nope
<Jucato> what have I seen before? :P
<ebees> check this out
<dude_> abattoir: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26992
<ebees> http://ubuntuguide.org/index.php?title=Ubuntu_dapper&redirect=no
<abattoir> Jucato: ^^^^
<Jucato> ah yes
<Jucato> and like I said before, I'm clueless
<ebees> If you look further down the page (or, if using Firefox, hit ctrl+f and type server) you'll find the server options
<abattoir> Jucato: oh so he had this problem before?
<ebees> This might help you to get an idea of what you need to do
<Jucato> he asked me about it earlier. (few hours ago)
<flopethedope> any luck jende?
<dude_> abattoir: so what seem to be the problem? is it my connection?
<abattoir> dude_: during vmware-config, vmnet is not being loaded/setup properly, this caused dpkg to quit and hence leave the package 'half installed'
<ebees> Hey esas, you still with us?
<esas> yep, thanks
<dude_> ok
<esas> say, are you english or so???
<dude_> abattoir: what causing the dpkg to quit?
<jende> flopethedope: yep
<abattoir> dude_: vmware quitting
<ebees> I'm in Sydney, Australia
<esas> o
<abattoir> dude_: w/o finishing what it is supposed to finish
<jende> flopethedope: you should have the ability to change the session riht at the start
<ebees> Though I'm not Australian, they do speak a version of English here :)
<esas> well, i'm in Antwerp, Belgium
<jende> ...right at the...
<ebees> Well, your English is better than my Flemish OR French :))
<jende> ebees: have a VB for me
<ebees> Jende :)
<_alex> jende: I need a tool to manage all the vent.
<dude_> abattoir: i use adept a while ago and it didn't finish the installation, it stucks at 45%
<flopethedope> yeah i should but it isn't showing up, which is what i don't understand
<esas> flemish
<flopethedope> i didn't have any errors or anything during the install so i'm dumbfounded
<ebees> Ahhhh, well, there you go... I know NO Flemish at all.
<ebees>  :)
<jende> flopethedope: go onto the console with ALT+F2
<abattoir> dude_: adept does not handle interactivity in a terminal, so for packages which need user input(like flash, java, vmware etc.) during installation, please DO NOT use adept, use the command line instead
<esas> :)
<ebees> If you read through that info and then have a bit of a browse on the Ubuntu forum you're sure to find a lot of info
<jende> flopethedope: then type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jende> flopethedope: then type sudo apt-get install kde*
<ebees> I'd suggest having a read and then getting back on IRC and see if anyone has any particular experience
<flopethedope> should i just do kde rather than kubuntu-desktop?
<ebees> Is there a LUG in Belgium?
<dude_> abattoir: oh ok...my mistake, so what should i do
<esas> LUG?????
<jende> flopethedope: nope you shoould do both!!!
<ebees> Linux User Group
<flopethedope> ahh
<abattoir> dude_: generally, quitting adept, and running 'sudo apt-get -f install' in a terminal fixes it
<ebees> My local is SLUG :) Sydney Linux User Group
<ebees> Supposedly (in)famous :)
<|Mikael|> what is sudo for kde?
<|Mikael|> kdesuo?
<|Mikael|> i don't find the right spelling
<flopethedope> hrm
<dude_> abattoir: can we start all over again?
<abattoir> |Mikael|: kdesu
<flopethedope> jende: it says package not available
<|Mikael|> abattoir: thx
<abattoir> dude_: lol
<esas> like in #kubuntu-nl ??????
<ebees> That's an IRC channel I'd say.
<abattoir> dude_: sure ;)
<flopethedope> i'm assuming that means my sources.list sucks? :P
<jende> flopethedope: which package is not available?
<flopethedope> kde
<jende> flopethedope: hold on
<ebees> mmmmmmm... a LUG is a user group that has a mailing list (usually) and they meet face to face, usually, though not always, at least once a month
<flopethedope> i already installed the kubuntu-desktop and it went smooth as can be
<dude_> abattoir: tnx
<flopethedope> but i used aptitude rather than apt-get, if that matters any
<esas> ???
<ebees> Ah ha... here you go
<ebees> http://www.belgian-lugs.be/
<dude_> abattoir: ok
<ebees> a list of Belgian Linux User Groups!
<dude_> abattoir: first command
<jende> flopethedope: type sudo apt-cache policy kde
<abattoir> dude_: sudo apt-get --purge remove vmware-player
<jende> flopethedope: just do it the way I'm telling ya, would be nice
<flopethedope> sure thing
<flopethedope> kde:
<flopethedope>   Installed: (none)
<flopethedope>   Candidate: (none)
<flopethedope>   Version table:
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jende> flopethedope: then type sudo apt-get install kde
<ebees> There are two in the Antwerp area
<ebees> 1. http://www.nokelu.be/
<esas> i see
<esas> thx
<ebees> 2. http://www.l4l.be/
<flopethedope> still says not available
<dude_> abattoir: why is it that i still have vmware player in my ultilities and it is running
<jende> flopethedope: type whoami
<jende> flopethedope: what is the output
<ebees> No probs. If you join one, there should be people who can provide assistance with what you need.
<flopethedope> just says my username
<abattoir> dude_: how do you know 'its running' ?
<ebees> You can join any LUG usually
<jende> have you always typed sudo
<ebees> Are you new to Linux?
<jende> flopethedope: andd then the command?
<dude_> abattoir: i checked, i click the the application and it runs
<Jucato> flopethedope, make sure that "universe" is enabled in your sources.list
<Jucato> !info kde
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:45ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<dude_> abattoir: ok
<ebees> Esas, you still reading?
<ebees> :)
<esas> yep and yep, but i was busy
<esas> :)
<jende> flopethedope: do you know how to modify a file on linux using the editor vi?
<abattoir> dude_: ok, run 'sudo vmware-uninstall.pl'
<flopethedope> i prefer pico, but yes
<abattoir> dude_: and *close* all instances of vmware already running
<jende> flopethedope: so you know also the # and its meaning?
<ebees> No probs
<dude_> abattoir: ok done
<flopethedope> sorta
<esas> idd
<abattoir> dude_: did it say something like uninstalled successfully?
<ebees> idd???
<jende> flopethedope: if so, type on the console sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<ebees> what is that
<ebees> ?
<Jucato> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<livingdaylight> dude_:  are you dude? or kalbs?
<Jucato> flopethedope, read up on that ^^^^
<dude_> living: both
<dude_> :)
<dude_> 1 person
<livingdaylight> dude_: wow, the holy trinity
<flopethedope> i went to http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic last night to update my sources.list
<livingdaylight> dude_: have you mustered sufficient courage and setup XGL/Beryl?
<esas> o, sorry,     in dutch it would be like indeed
* Jucato silently says "ugh, source-o-matic..."
<jende> flopethedope: that doesn't help
<jende> flopethedope: would you mind starting the vi the way I just told you?
<dude_> living: not yet...still afraid hehehe
<flopethedope> yeah it's already open
<jende> flopethedope: thats god, though
<jende> flopethedope: there are a few lines with a # as the first character and only those lines in which it says universe muktiverse need to be modified. To modify you have to press the INSERT key
<ebees> Hey esas, as you're new :) if you wish to you can email me directly. I'm happy to help out
<flopethedope> yep i see them
<jende> ebees: can you mail me a schooner?
<dude_> abattoir: ok...
<dude_> ur command master
<ebees> one handed at the moment - baby duty
<dude_> :)
<ebees> :)
<abattoir> dude_: what happened?
<abattoir> dude_: got it installed?
<jende> flopethedope: delete the hashes
<abattoir> (please say yes :( )
<abattoir> :P
<ebees> dcc me and i'll give you my email add
<dude_> abattoir: not yet, still waiting 4 your command
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can I add something to the sudoers list?
<_Shade_> does anyone know how can i play my rmvb movies using kaffeine?
<flopethedope> jende: what hashes?
<abattoir> dude_: what was the last command i issued? ;)
<esas> dcc??? what is that???
<Jucato> lol
<jende> flopethedope: I will post mine to pastebin, so that might help you
<dude_> abattoir: not yet, uninstall
<Jucato> _Shade_, if you have libxine-extracodecs installed, that would cover rmvb, afaik
<dude_> abattoir:  uninstall
<Jucato> _Shade_, if not, you might also need the w32codecs
<abattoir> dude_: you ran uninstall?
<abattoir> dude_: or was that file not present?
<flopethedope> alright, because there's a bunch of hashes in mine :P
<dude_> abattoir:  removed
<dude_> abattoir:  :)
<dude_> abattoir:  all clear
<ebees> :) direct contact chat
<_Shade_> Jucato: it doesn't on dapper, but now I am on edgy. Let me see
<abattoir> dude_: ok, go into the folder, and run vmware-installer, prefix sudo ofcourse
<livingdaylight> dude_: do not ignore me
<letalis> where is the repository list kept for adept and dpkg in general, i wanted to migrate it to a chroot
<dude_> living: not yet...still afraid hehehe
<Jucato> _Shade_, it does on Dapper. I was speaking from experience. (or from memory)
<livingdaylight> dude_: i will come down with a vengeance, Bwuahahaha
<Jucato> letalis, /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<letalis> cool thanks Jucato
<dude_> abattoir:  so you mean to  say to extract the file again
<dude_> ?
<dude_> ok
<_Shade_> Jucato: what about video CDs?
<abattoir> dude_: yup, extract it, go into the dir. and then run the installer script
<Jucato> _Shade_: just the same, AFAIK
<Jucato> I can play VCD's and Video DVD's with Kaffeine
<dude_> ok
<dude_> ok
<_Shade_> Jucato: YEAH! it works! really it doesn't in dapper :)
<Jucato> _Shade_: then I'm clueless as to why it worked for me on Dapper
<DjDarkman_> hy ,how can I add something to the sudoers list?
<ebees> hey esas, it's late here so I have to go.
<esas> bye
<abattoir> DjDarkman_: you want to give someone admin privileges?
<abattoir> DjDarkman_: what do you exactly want to do?
<DjDarkman_> abattoir: I want to make all users be able to run wondershaper
<ebees> My best advice is to join one of the LUGs (or more). There is a great international one at WFTL-LUG
<esas> ok
<DjDarkman_> because I don`t like typing passwords when I limit my connection
<ebees> http://www.marcelgagne.com/wftl-lug.html
<abattoir> DjDarkman_: ok, sudo visudo should let you edit that file, and add what you want to add, but be very very careful, doing something wrong there might make your system unusable
<ebees> A French-Canadian called Marcel Gagne, who's written a couple of books and has a column in Linux Format (I think) and appears on television and radio in Canada and the USA.
<DjDarkman_> yes but how do I add a program to it abattoir ,I forgot the syntax?
<ebees> I'm a member there. It's a great group.
<ebees> I hope I've been of some help.
<abattoir> DjDarkman_: not sure of it either, try man sudoers
<ebees> Have a good day over there
<ebees> bye
<_Shade_> Jucato: there's another issue anyways: when I start the movie, it asks whether I'd like to watch it or scene selection... I do not know however how do i control the menu?
<dude_> abattoir:  A previous installation of VMware software has been detected. <---- again ???
<jende> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<abattoir> dude_: omg...
<abattoir> dude_: i quit :P
<Jucato> _Shade_: with the mouse, afaik
<abattoir> dude_: ok, try restarting
<dude_> ok
<_Shade_> Jucato: so it doesn't work for me
<abattoir> dude_: probably a few modules have been loaded(and hope they aren't reloaded when you restart :P )
<Jucato> hm...
<jende> flopethedope: are you there
<flopethedope> sure am
<jende> flopethedope: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26995/ thats my file;
<jende> flopethedope: sorry it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/26996/
<jende> flopethedope: from line 39 til the end is the instruction from me to you how to go ahead
<_alex> jende: did ou have a link for that tool that i can manage all vent ?
<flopethedope> it's already like that
<esas> omg
<flopethedope> the only difference in our universe lines are mine says us.archive.ubuntu and yours is dk.archive.ubuntu
<jende> have you saved it properly?
<jende> flopethedope: taht doesn't bother
<flopethedope> and where yours says edgy mine says dapper
<flopethedope> well i saved it with pico last night
<flopethedope> i've used pico for quite some time now and it's always saved things fine, unless there's something i don't know about saving properly?
<jende> flopethedope: make this: sudo apt-get clean
<flopethedope> hmm, did that do anything?
<flopethedope> it asked for my pw then just went back to the cmdline
<jende> flopethedope: and then sudo apt-get -f install to see if all packages are fine and all dependecies are met
<flopethedope> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 195 not upgraded.
<jende> after that say sudo apt-get install kde
<flopethedope> same as before, package not available
<flopethedope> E: Package kde has no installation candidate
<emonkey-p> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jende> emonkey-p: he did that, but he hasn't got kde
<emonkey-p> hmmm...
<jende> emonkey-p: wouldn't you say that a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist might solve it?
<jende> emonkey-p: wouldn't you say that a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist upgrade might solve it?
<emonkey-p> dist-upgrade
<jende> emonkey-p: yep ;-)
<emonkey-p> maybe it does
<jende> flopethedope: so do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get sidt-upgrade
<jende> flopethedope: so do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<flopethedope> lol so when i do apt-get update, at the end of it it tells me that i should run apt-get update to correct something
<flopethedope> sorta seems redundant
<flopethedope> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<jende> !GPG
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<flopethedope> should i go ahead and dist-upgrade now?
<flopethedope> or should that be resolved first
<jende> flopethedope: resolve that first
<jende> flopethedope: see the link to the gpg howto?
<flopethedope> yeah i'm looking at it, was about to apt-get install gpa
<Jucato> flopethedope: actually you just need to add Riddell's GPG key, which source-o-matic does not do automatically
<jende> flopethedope: follow the instructions precisely
<flopethedope> alright
<Jucato> jende: actually there's no need for him to do that
<moo> Hey :)
<jende> Jucato: arrrrgh...you're right, but doesn't do anything bad to him
<Jucato> flopethedope: follow the first two commands in this page: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<flopethedope> alriht
<moo> ive mounted an NTFS hdd... when i'd open it, i get "Can't open /mnt"
<Jucato> flopethedope: the "wget" command and the "apt-key" command
<moo> someone knows why?
<flopethedope> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<flopethedope> that happens after the apt-get
<Jucato> flopethedope: you downloaded the .gpg key before you used apt-key?
<flopethedope> yep
<flopethedope> does it matter where i downloaded it to, because i'm in my home folder
<Jucato> flopethedope: well, you should do the apt-key command in the folder where you downloaded it to
<flopethedope> yeah i did
<Jucato> ok then. you're good to go :)
<flopethedope> hmm i just tried it again and it said OK this time instead of no trusted keys found
<flopethedope> progress!
<flopethedope> now should i do another sudo apt-get install kde?
<flopethedope> err, i mean upgrade and then dist-upgrade?
<flopethedope> *update and dist-upgrade
* Jucato wonders why flopethedope needs to dist-upgrade... but anyway...
<flopethedope> dunno but it's downloading an assload of things
<flopethedope> :P
<Jucato> oh...
<flopethedope> i had like 195 things to update
<Jucato> dunno + downloading an assload of things = not a good combo :)
<flopethedope> haha
<thompa> hey, do i need "user or users in fstab for permissions?
<thompa> i have to mount my 2nd hard drive with sudo at reboot
<jende> flopethedope: thats normal
<jende> flopethedope: now type sudo apt-cache policy kde
<flopethedope> okay well it's still doing its thing
<jende> flopethedope: cool ;-)
<flopethedope> Fetched 244MB in 5m14s (775kB/s) :D
<jende> flopethedope: I'll grab me a coffe
<flopethedope> i had a lot to download
<flopethedope> yeah i'm gonna go smoke a cig right quick
<flopethedope> brb
<jende> flopethedope: yep
<esas> #kubuntu-nl
<impatx> hi
<impatx> i'm trying to install kubuntu 6.06
<jende> impatx: and whats the prob?
<impatx> on a p3 450 MHz computer
<esas> what's then problem
<esas> *the
<impatx> is working already for about 3 hour and
<thompa> why does fstab have "user" for cdrom permission, when i am part of "users"?
<esas> and...
<jende> impatx: and???
<stanleyds> just how in the world to you find out how much free space you have left on your hd?
<impatx> i don't know isf is still installing or  is blcked
<jende> stanleyds: df is your fried
<thompa> stanleyds: disk usage analyzer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> [OT] : guys, do you know any website where i can see the user rated movies that came out this september?
<impatx> is not responding
<esas> losers
<impatx> mouse and keyboard
<stanleyds> a full blown program just to find out how much space is used up?
<visik7> kubuntu edgy beta 1 crash on install
<Jucato> stanleyds: df and dh for the command line, Filelight for GUI
<visik7> on my asus V6J
<jende> stanleyds: use df on a console
<stanleyds> ahhh.
<stanleyds> cool
<stanleyds> thank you
<pedro> Hey! Good afternoon
<pedro> I am trying to solve a problem
<pedro> but I need some help because I am a little newbie
<jende> stanleyds: you're welcome
<pedro> I am using ntfs-3g to mount a ntfs partition
<Hawkwind> pedro: What's the problem ?
<jende> Hawkwind: heydo ;-)
<pedro> the point is that the line that I use (I founded it on the net) mount with utf8
<pedro> and my code is iso8859-1
<Hawkwind> Hey there jende
<pedro> so I cannot see accents and other lettlers
<Jucato> Hawkwind!! :)
<Hawkwind> pedro: Ah, I can't help ya there.  I haven't touched Windows in 5 years and I plan on keeping it that way :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato !! :P
<pedro> the options that I have in fstab are...
<pedro> silent,umask=0,no_def_opts,allow_other,locale=es_ES.utf8
<pedro> what do I have to change in order to get iso8859-1
<pedro> ?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: no stumbling out of bed today?
<ibug> hi all
<jende> flopethedope: are you back?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hah nope not today.  We're getting floods here unfortunately
<Jucato> oh that's bad...
<Linux_Galore_> hmm W, Wi Windows, I think I remember that OS, for some reason my brain suppresses the time I used it, but be bad memories
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ibug> Can i use "Alt+Shift" for changing group key on kde ?
<jende> Hawkwind: doesn't sound like lots of fun though
<Linux_Galore_> s/but/must/
<flopethedope> jende: okay i'm back but it's still doing it's thing
<Hawkwind> Nope.  We got some very severe storms last night.  Liz barely made it to work this morning
<jende> flopethedope: that sounds brill
<jende> Hawkwind: where about's are ya
<jende> =?
<Hawkwind> jende: Houston, Texas
<esas> o, somebody wants to help me???
<Hawkwind> esas: With ?
<jende> esas: doing what?
<esas> if i want to enter my password for, let's say, adept, then it says
<esas> conversation with su failed
<Hawkwind> esas: Dapper or Edgy ?
<esas> kubuntu
<jende> esas: lol
<Hawkwind> esas: Right, but Dapper or Edgy ?
* Linux_Galore_ smacks head
<esas> dapper drake???
<Hawkwind> esas: How did you open adept ?
<Linux_Galore_> esas: Kubuntu has different names for the releases
<esas> start: system: adept(package manager)
<Hawkwind> esas: From a terminal try either: sudo adept or try: kdesu adept.  Preferably the first one
<Linux_Galore_> esas: 6.06 = Dapper  6.10 = Edgy
<Jucato> we have a "Start" button? *gasps*
<esas> omfg
<jende> Jucato: seems to be so, at least esas says so
<esas> first a gigantic list, but bthen it starts
<Linux_Galore_> esas: list means nothing
<Jucato> heh :)
<esas> thx
<Hawkwind> esas: So all good now ?
<esas> yep, thx very much
<Linux_Galore_> I found the same sometimes adept wont start via Menu->system
<Hawkwind> You're very welcome :)
<Jucato> Linux_Galore_: same here. at least in Dapper
<Linux_Galore_> in Dapper
<Linux_Galore_> seems to be a bug with kdesu login
<Jucato> or just with kdesu in general
<Hawkwind> It's a known issue with kdesu actually and adept
<Jucato> "known issue" isn't really comforting :)
<Jucato> I'd prefer to hear/see "resolved" instead :P
<jende> flopethedope: brb
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Big thread on the ML's here lately about it
<Jucato> Hawkwind: which ML? kubuntu-devel?
<Linux_Galore_> it really needs fixing because you shouldn't have it on a enterprise release
<flopethedope> woohoo it finally finished
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I think, might have been the -users but probably the -devel
<Linux_Galore_> reminds me I have to fill my mp3 player for work tomorrow
<dude> abattoir: im back :)
<dude> abattoir: same error "A previous installation of VMware software has been detected." i quit
<DjDarkman_> why can`t I install libfam?
<DjDarkman_> I mean libfam-dev
<Homer> is that kmenu bug fixed in edgy?
<Jucato> Homer: which kmenu bug?
<Homer> well for me at least
<Homer> programs will not add menu options until you reload KDE
<DjDarkman_> why can`t I install libfam??
<dude> jucato: have you tried vmware?
<Homer> so if you installing a program you gotta run it from console or reload KDE
<Jucato> Homer: well, afaik it works properly in Edgy.
<Homer> ok
<Jucato> Homer: btw, you don't need to restart/reload KDE to do that. just type "kbuildsycoca --incremental"
<Homer> yeah well it should do that automagically :P
<dude> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<Jucato> dude: yes, but I didn't use vmware-player
<flopethedope> jende: are you back?
<MHazem> Homer: kbuildsycoca
<dude> jucato: why?
<Jucato> dude: I installed VMWare Server
<dude> jucato: whats the differnce?
<jende> flopethedope: yep, just now
<Jucato> dude: vmware player is just a player. it only runs raeady made VMWare images. VMWare server allows you to create those images
<flopethedope> alright
<flopethedope> it's finished and i did apt-cache like you said
<fadrique> hi
<dude> jucato: can windows xp run on vmware?
<dude> server
<jende> flopethedope: and what was the output?
<Jucato> dude: of course. anything that runs on vmware player runs in any vmware product
<flopethedope> pwin
<flopethedope> aww
<flopethedope> blocked lol
<flopethedope> sec
<dude> jucato: can you help me setup vmware?
<jende> flopethedope: you really did sudo apt-cache policy kde
<Jucato> !pastebin
<flopethedope> http://bccpsibeta.com/stuff/blahblah.txt
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> dude: this might be of more help: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=vmware+server
<realin> hi can anyone help me to download drivers for intel D101Gcc mobo
<jende> flopethedope: it hasnt said something like Versions...blabla
<flopethedope> nope
<flopethedope> in that txt is all that it said
<jende> flopethedope: what tells you then a sudo apt-cache policy kdesktop ?
<flopethedope> http://bccpsibeta.com/stuff/whee.txt
<jende> flopethedope: thats good
<realin> ATI* Radeon* Xpress 200 Chipset  can anyone help me install these drivers on KUBUNTU
<jende> flopethedope: now do a sudo apt-get install kde
<jende> !Radeon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Radeon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flopethedope> okay it's going
<jende> flopethedope: cool
<jende> realin: have alook at
<jende> !ATI
<marsswell> bom dia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<realin> tjanks mate
<realin> thanks a lot
<realin> i will try and come b ack
<jende> realin: you're welcome
<flopethedope> i like these fast dl speeds :D 829 kB/s
<jende> flopethedope: its kinda cool, ha
<flopethedope> well coming from the days of the 2400 baud, this is absolutely beautiful :)
<jende> flopethedope: if everything works fine and if all depencies are met, you should be able to change the session with the next reboot
<flopethedope> awesome
<flopethedope> oh, perhaps you could answer one other thing that's got me pretty confused
<flopethedope> i'm trying to change the gnome foot in the applications menu
<flopethedope> but everytime i change the image it just doesn't do anything
<jende> flopethedope: if not we ave abit of more work to do, but I guess that's been it
<DjDarkman_> why does libfam0 conflict with all packagees?
<jende> DjDarkman_: cause its buggy
<flopethedope> i managed to make the ubuntu image change to the foot somehow but can't get the foot outta here
<DjDarkman_> ok and what can I do about it?
<jende> flopethedope: I'm not familiar with gnomw, really
<flopethedope> that's alright
<jende> DjDarkman_: what do you need it for?
<flopethedope> it's no biggie, i'll figure it out eventually
<DjDarkman_> jende: I want to compile konversation
<realin> what is the best player to play mp3 files, cause it plays linux sounds, but amrok doesnt play my mp3 sounds :(
<jende> DjDarkman_: why is that?Just get the package and it'll be there
<jende> realin:look
<jende> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<realin> thanks again jende
<DjDarkman_> jende: I like to use the svn konversation ,because of it`s new features
<realin> that means i cant play mp3 in linux
<jende> DjDarkman_: are you on dapper?
<Jucato> realin: you just need to install some codecs
<DjDarkman_> jende: yes 64 bit dapper to be more precise
<CVirus> jende: of course you can .. read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<jende> CVirus: did I say you can't?
<CVirus> hmm
<Jucato> CVirus: I think you addressed the wrong person :)
<CVirus> realin:
<CVirus> :-)
<CVirus> jende: Jucato: Sorry about that
<jende> CVirus: no worries
<realin> thanks guyss
<DjDarkman_> jende: is this a bug in the repositories?
<jende> DjDarkman_: as much as I know it is, yes
<DjDarkman_> jende: this is a very old one then ,can I exept a fix?
<dude> jucato: im getting errors
<jende> DjDarkman_: it's okay in the edgy
<asmo674hurt> yesterday i'we take HDD & insert in other PC and back. now i can't run any application wich need OpenGL, what I need to do???
<Jucato> dude what errors?
<rittap> goodday erverybody !
<jende> DjDarkman_: you can either upgrade now or you'll wait til the final release
<Jucato> hm... Konversation 1.0 should have been available in dapper-backports days ago...
<dude> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DjDarkman_> is this upgrade unsafe as the breeszy-to-dapper one?
<dude> jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27000
<jende> DjDarkman_: I hadn't had any dramas
<DjDarkman_> me neighter when I inserted the install cd :)
<Jucato> dude: I see that you're getting the same errors, whether you install vmware player or server.
<jende> DjDarkman_: want to know how I did it?
<Jucato> dude: unfortunately, I have no idea how to solve this at all... :(
<DjDarkman_> jende: sure
<dude> jucato: ok, how about beryl?
<Jucato> dude: absolutely no experience with XGL/Compiz stuff
<realin> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> realin: ^^^^ the RestrictedFormats page
<realin> i did it asked me download k3b
<realin> so i m doing it
<realin> but was looking for avi format too
<Jucato> realin: afaik, AVI is handled by the libxine-extracodecs package
<jende> DjDarkman_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27002/
<realin> ok thanks
<jende> !AVI
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dude> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<jende> DjDarkman_: you might get a warning while upgrading by adept-IGNORE IT!!!
<DjDarkman_> I think I`ll won`t use adept to often ,cause it almost removed everything ,and didn`t give a vissible warning
<realin> adept says libxine-extracodecs is installed
<jende> DjDarkman_: I removed adept, as I hate it
<flopethedope> well it finished, do i have to reboot or will a logout suffice?
<jende> DjDarkman_: I'd rather play with apt...I love it
<jende> flopethedope: do a reboot
<flopethedope> ok
<flopethedope> brb
<jende> flopethedope: cool
<DjDarkman_> jende: are there bigger problems with the current edgy beta?
<jende> DjDarkman_: honestly, I haven't figured out any as yet
<DjDarkman_> ok I`ll try ,maybe I won`t kill xorg this time
<jende> DjDarkman_: xorg shouldn't be killed
<oslo> hi
<oslo> how could i tape what i see on my desktop to an video file ?
<jende> DjDarkman_: and if, yoou've got something to work on...hehe
<josh_> anyone in here know NFS?
<Dr_willis> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<DjDarkman_> jende: first errors :
<DjDarkman_> Err http://kubuntu.org edgy/main Packages
<DjDarkman_>   404 Not Found
<jende> DjDarkman_: yoou're kidding
<jende> DjDarkman_: you're kidding
<DjDarkman_> nope I`m not
<DjDarkman_> wait I`ll show you my sources.list
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> DjDarkman_: you could use that ^^^^^^^
<DjDarkman_> I know
<jende> DjDarkman_: yep, show me yours BUT pastebin it
<DjDarkman_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27004/
<DjDarkman_> jende: I`m not a total newb :)
<jende> DjDarkman_: sorry
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> lots of errors there
<jende> DjDarkman_: I'll pastebin mine quickly
<jende> DjDarkman_: heaps of errs in yours
<jende> DjDarkman_: use mine instead
<DjDarkman_> do I have too many repos?
<gupta> is there an altenative to ark? a bit more efficient/faster perhaps
<Jucato> DjDarkman_: too many wrong repos
<flopethedope> worked like a charm!
<DjDarkman_> gupta: Archive Maneger
<dude> need help to guide me install beryl
<DjDarkman_> It`s a gnoem archive maneger
<DjDarkman_> *gnome
* flopethedope bows to jende
<gupta> DjDarkman_: is it better(faster ) than ark?
<DjDarkman_> yep
<gupta> ok thanks!
<jende> DjDarkman_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27005/
<gupta> will try
<jende> flopethedope: so, you're happy now
<flopethedope> aye
<DjDarkman_> but tar and unrar are faster i think
<jende> flopethedope: solved it?
<DjDarkman_> :)
<flopethedope> yessir
<jende> flopethedope: cool
<flopethedope> now to check out the ins and outs and to decide if i wanna keep kde or gnome
<DjDarkman_> je
<flopethedope> anything else i should know?
<DjDarkman_> jende: your amarok repo seems to bee old
<jende> DjDarkman_: cause I'm not really using it
<DjDarkman_> I have amarok 1.4.3
<Jucato> doesn't Edgy come with Amarok 1.4.3 anyway?
<DjDarkman_> don`t know
<gonzo_> how do I setup a networked hard drive in kubuntu?
<jende> DjDarkman_: edgy comes with 1.4.3
<Jucato> just checked. yes it does :)
<Jucato> btw, it's practically useless to have edgy-security and edgy-backports enabled for now
<Jucato> and edgy-updates as well
<gonzo_> the hard drive is on a windows box
<jende> Jucato: Raphael Pinson said its not useless
<DjDarkman_> ok
<Jucato> oh ok. if he said so. who am I to argue with raphink :)
<jende> Jucato: dunno
<gupta> what is the exact name of that gnome arhchive manager, plz?
<gupta> archive
<letalis> gonzo_: are you trying to do it via nfs?
<letalis> im not sure if thatll work on an ntfs partition or not
<DjDarkman_> Ign http://kubuntu.org edgy/main Packages
<DjDarkman_> Err http://kubuntu.org edgy/main Packages
<DjDarkman_>   404 Not Found
<Jucato> jende: the only reason I said it was practically useless to have it enabled right now is because I think/thought those sections are empty
<jende> Jucato: basically, I think, he meant probably that it doesn't hurt, as they come real soon
<Jucato> probably. :)
<jende> Jucato: ,-)
<jende> DjDarkman_: that surprises me badly
<jende> Jucato: have you got an idea why DjDarkman_ is getting a 404
<DjDarkman_> I don`t think it would be safe to upgrade without that
<Jucato> jende: is he using your sources.list now?
<jende> DjDarkman_: i think so
<DjDarkman_> yes i`m using it
<Jucato> DjDarkman_: why not remove the kubuntu.org amarok repository?
<v3ctor> gupta: you could try xarchiver
<jende> Jucato: I'm just upgrading another machine here with that sources.list and it works fine
<Jucato> and the sunsite repos as well?
<jende> Jucato: yeah the sunsite are useless for him, I guess. I forgot to tell
<DjDarkman_> what is this? deb http://typo3.sunsite.dk/software/debian/ ./
<Jucato> the Amarok 1.4.1 repo as well, since the update will install 1.4.3 anyway
<jende> DjDarkman_: thats typo3 a cms
* Jucato gets offtopic and wonders if there are free web hosts that could host cms stuff like typo3 or drupal... :P
<DjDarkman_> ok removed typo
<DjDarkman_> removed amarok
<DjDarkman_> repository
<jende> DjDarkman_: give it a new go
<DjDarkman_> ok
<jende> Jucato: here in germany there no free hosts, that's why I just ordered me a root-server
<DjDarkman_> it works
<Jucato> DjDarkman_: I would also recommend changing the "de.archive.ubuntu.com" to your local/nearest mirror/server later on
<DjDarkman_> hmmm you`re right
<jende> Jucato: I think DjDarkman_ will cange that anyway, as he is not a total newb
<Jucato> yeah. just offering reminders/suggestions
<Jucato> sometimes the simplest things are the ones that escapes us the most (speaking from experience)
<DjDarkman_> yeah I don`t have a fast internet connection to ignore this detail :)
<jende> Jucato: fair enough, I should have told him indefinitely that he should kick out at least the repos for typo3 and maybe amarok as well
<jende> my fault
<jvdv_> Is there somebody how is willing to help me a bit with my Interenet connection. I just Installed Kubuntu (Dutch version) on my other machine but I lack the knowledge to get it going. I am behind a router andmy machine works with a fix IP address
<Nukem> lol the chan rocks
<jende> jvdv_: why not dhcp?
<Nukem> heya i need help too
<letalis> jvdv_: what kind of connection are you using to get to the internet, standard ethernet?
<Nukem> kubi partition manager just crashed
<Nukem> :/
<jvdv_> Standard Ethernet Yes
<vge> http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/9130/esim4eu5.jpg <-- somebody can explain me how to proceed? im upgrading to edgy and this comes when all paggages have been downloaded and it's trying to install the paggages
<Nukem> i can't install it
<Nukem> :D
<letalis> does linux recognize your ethernet nic?
<jende> jvdv_: get onto a console and tell us the output of sudo route, if your card got recognized
<jvdv_> wait
<salestodo555> what i need to do if i have read this: " OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0' "??? 2 days ago it goes perfectly!
<OOD> you need graphics drivers
<jende> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> :)
<jende> !GLX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GLX - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OOD> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<OOD> ;)
<Nukem> hmm how the fuck should i install kubi if the partition manager sux
<jende> OOD: *g*
<Nukem> ?
<jende> jvdv_: are you still with us?
<echo1> I need some help.  I can't do any apt type updating because the database is locked by something.  I've checked ps aux for thigns like aux, adept but no luck...
<jende> echo1: sudo apt
<jvdv_> Yes, I had to re-start my other system. Nearly there
<jende> jvdv_: okay
<echo1> no such command jende
<jvdv_> I go to System Setting - Network settings The Interface = ethh0
<jende> echo1: you're on a console? and if you type sudo apt-get -f install, for instance, it tells you no such comman?
<Nukem> echo can u help me ?
<jende> jvdv_: go on a console ALT+F2 and type sudo route
<jvdv_> wait
<jende> jvdv_: sure will
<echo1> i works but the issue is i cnt do anythign.  Something has locked the database and i cant figure out what
<jende> echo1: okay have you tried to modify your sources.list?
<echo1> yes, when kde 3.5.5 came out, i did my update and allw as good
<jende> echo1: is it an error msg like dpkg blabla?
<jvdv_> Nothing seem to happen. I did ALT + F2 en type sudo route in the window
<echo1> adept says: Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<jende> jvdv_: nothing happens? you've been asked for your password
<Nukem> aye
<jende> echo1: I didn't asked for the adept output, type sudo apt-get clean
<OOD> echo1: try using apt-get in terminal, it might tell you what to do
<jvdv_> OK, got it, what are you looking for?
<echo1> yep: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jende> jvdv_: pastebin the output
<OOD> do that
<nicofr737> hello guys
<jende> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nicofr737> which person can help me with an ubuntu booting problem please ?
<OOD> nicofr737: depends what the problem is ;)
<jende> jvdv_: and then paste the link in here
<echo1> jende: where do I run this 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.'
<jende> echo1: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nicofr737> after successfull installation with the CD, the boots but block with messsage Mouting root file system
<OOD> echo1. open up konsole
<jende> echo1: open a console
<jvdv_> Kubuntu is on my other machine. I just noticed that the IP address under Destination is wrong. Where can I correct this?
<cox377> I'm wondering if someone can give me some advice, i've got an iso that i wanna put on an USB stick to make it bootable
<echo1> thats what i was doing, i just had a typ
<cox377> what would be the recommended software under kubuntu?
<Nukem> some iso unpacking stuff
<Nukem> :p
<jende> jvdv_: you may either use sudo ifconfig eth0 <IPAddress>
<nicofr737> so any idea ?
<cox377> Nukem: when u put it on the usb stick do u have to make it bootable, i've never done it before
<jende> jvdv_: or sudo route add default gw <IP of your router>
<Nukem> the usb is the same like hdd almost
<Nukem> iso is a packed file like zip
<Nukem> burn it on your usb :p
<Nukem> iso is used for cd's but no prob to put in on usb i think
<cox377> i mean can i just extract and copy?
<iarwain_ben-adar> Hi, anyone knows something about internet (and firefox) problems?
<Nukem> nah won't copy the boot part
<jende> jvdv_: did that gave you a correct route?
<cox377> ok, so??
<Nukem> but iso is used for cd's
<Nukem> :p
<cox377> lol
<jende> jvdv_: if so ping google, i.e.
<jvdv_> I am working on it. I do appreciate your help but I am pretty new to Linux
<cox377> well i dont have any blank cd'rs and i need a bootable object for a app thats about 10mb
<Nukem> try to byte copy the file to the usb secter / sector
<Nukem> :p
<jende> jvdv_: keep going, mate, we should get you there
<OOD> cox377: you could install the OS on the usb drive
<OOD> then it should boot on any recent PC
<OOD> as long as you put the MBR on the usb drive
<nicofr737> so nothing to help me ...
<aether> hm
<jende> nicofr737: whats your prob?
<nicofr737> jende: system block at boot with message "Mouting root file system" thanks
<Nukem> well i can't even install it nico
<Nukem> u are happy man
<nicofr737> lol
<aether> why can't you install it?
<jende> nicofr737: which version are you trying to install?Dapper?Edgy?
<Nukem> coz i have wintendo and i wanna install this kubi on some other partition
<Nukem> and the partition manager just rocks to crash
<T3hWiz0rd> Windtendoooo! pirate your own fun.
<Nukem> windows -.-
<nicofr737> jende: I don't know exactly. i have taken it on ubunto web site. It's Destop ubunto 6.06
<Nukem> xp
<Nukem> !
<aether> i used partmag, paritiond my hdd into 3 and fully installed kubby onto it
<Nukem> well it blows up like i said
<jende> Nukem: you might do something wrong with partmag, I guess
<T3hWiz0rd> like use it
<T3hWiz0rd> or any norton programs
<T3hWiz0rd> the piles of crap
<Nukem> jende no way only linux i gotta install on my pc was suse
<OOD> gparted all the way :D
<Nukem> coz it got's xtream partition shit
<jende> OOD: my suggestion as well
<Nukem> jende and i got 2 msg when i booted
<jende> jvdv_: ???
<Nukem> some I/O error on 2 blocks
<nicofr737> jende: Can it be a problem with udev or something like this. May be during the setup, linux saw my disk but may be when tring to mount file system at boot, udev can't see my disk
<T3hWiz0rd> don't any of you know how to manually partition a hard dirve? I can do it with the spoon i just ate my breakfast off of!
<jende> Nukem: like what? don't speak in fragments
<Nukem> wait a bit i gonna boot again and write it on paper
<Nukem> will get back soon
<Nukem> :)
<jvdv_> Sorry, I have to go (Have to get my kids from school) I'll be back later and pick up from where we left it. Thks.
<nicofr737> by jvdv_
<jende> nicofr737: sounds like that your partition couldn't get created or recognized at all
<aether> drive safe :)
<jende> jvdv_: take care and be safe
<nicofr737> jende: hum. and ? have any idea ? try another linux ? :)
<aether> huh?
<aether> i had to laugh earlier, i was having problems with some programs on kubuntu, then i finaly figured out the guy who sent me the cd sent me a older version
<sfilleul> hi
<jende> nicofr737: nope, you don't to use another distri
<letalis> hi
<aether> hey
<darko> hi aether
<aether> hows it goin'?
<jende> nicofr737: what is your native language?
<nicofr737> jende: french but from switzerland ...
<jende> nicofr737: so you would understand erman as well
<jende> nicofr737: so you would understand german as well
<aether> my native language is english but understand a little of most
<nicofr737> jende: no lol... i am in the french part of switzerland :)
<jende> nicofr737: just wait a bit
<nicofr737> and swiss french guys speak in english with swiss german guys LOL
<nicofr737> jende : ok
<jende> nicofr737: http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/index-en.html
<jende> nicofr737: knoppix is a linux live - CD and comes with a Linux Partition Manager
<jende> nicofr737: that shuld work and solve your dramas
<jende> nicofr737: that should work and solve your dramas
<nicofr737> jende ok thanks i will try it.
<jende> nicofr737: the PM is either called gparted or qtparted
<Nukem> jade
<jende> !qtparted
<aether> wb nuke
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 704 kB
<Nukem> thx
<nicofr737> jende: ok i know parted so i hope i can find a solution
<Nukem> here is the msg
<nicofr737> jende: thanks a lot
<jende> nicofr737: no dramas, you're welcome
<nicofr737> bye bye room
<Nukem> [17179714.464000]  Buffer I/O error on device hdd, on logical block 354710
<jende> nicofr737: bye and i hope you'll succeed
<aether> its a logical partition?
<jende> Nukem: get yourself this LiveCD which comes wirh a LinuxPartitionManager
<jende> nicofr737: http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/index-en.html
<Nukem> this is live cd
<Nukem> edgy
<teflon> hi
<jende> Nukem: well, if you want to create a proper Linux Partition you may seriously want to use the Knoppix CD as I said
<Nukem> damn
<Nukem> i am doomed
<wildchild> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jende> Nukem: create with the tool *parted the partition and then install KUbuntu
<Nukem> will try
<Nukem> thx for help
<jende> Nukem: no worries, you're welcom
<jende> folks, I'm off for now see ya later
<teflon> Hey I think I may have found a problem with kubuntu dapper
<jende> teflon: like what?
<teflon> I was using adept a while ago and it kept hanging at the kdesu
<teflon> it kept loading then just vanished
<jende> teflon: it's a known issue
<teflon> so i typed killall kdesu into konsole as a user
<teflon> and  I could then launch ANY app without being prompted fora password
<teflon> I was never asked for any password when I done sudo
<jende> teflon: that's quite impossibel, I would say
<teflon> yes that swhat i thought
<teflon> but i kid you not
<jende> teflon: but I've got to go now anyway, hope someone else will help you
<teflon> i thought maybe it had cached my priveleges from some other prog running from kdesu but nope
<teflon> its not really as problem jsut a vuln i think
<aether> hm
<aether> my problem is how slow the transfer from windslut - nix is
<aether> :P
<teflon> windslut?
<aether> winslut* windows
<aether> my personal name for it
<teflon> ah k^^
<Dasnipa] [> winblows is more common
<v3ctor> sluts are cheap and easy..windows is not cheap
<Dasnipa] [> at least it flows with the actual name
<teflon> you mean over a network? or reading from ntfs?
<aether> haha
<aether> sluts take take take windows does
<aether> over a network
<teflon> you got a 100mbps network then?
<vge> somebody can helmp me with thease errors when upgrading to edgy: http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/3015/esim5cm8.jpg and before that http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/9130/esim4eu5.jpg ??
<v3ctor> what are you using for transfer?
<teflon> i use filezilla here from a 2003 box to my kubuntu desktop and it runs fine
<aether> click - move lmao i cant access the computer its on myself or i'd be puttin up a ftp
<teflon> but i have gigabit
<vge> anyone?
<teflon> sorry im new to linux i still dont have a clue about half the stuff going on ^^
<ryanr> how do  I find my kde ver?
<teflon> open a kde prg
<Jucato> ryanr: in any KDE app, Help menu > About KDE
<teflon> and go to help about kde
<v3ctor> kicker --version
<ryanr> Thanks yall that was too easy
<v3ctor> in konsole
<aether> hm
<aether> roomie must of left, no more music
<teflon> aw have any of you noticed this really neat option in kmix
<teflon> in input PCM
<teflon> if you turn that up it outputs eveything from your speakers through your mic
<aether> o0
<aether> lol telfon
<aether> a mic that talks back?
<teflon> yep
<teflon> honeslty I play music to my friend sthrough skype and teamspeak
<teflon> im not joking it works great
<teflon> try it ou I have a creative audigy 4
<aether> i dont even know what i have but either it or my mic is facked
<aether> becuase it just sounds like a hurricane
<teflon> lol yeah you need to familiarise your self with the options there are so many
<aether> hm?
<teflon> in kmix
<aether> my mics been messed for a while lol
<teflon> like just oget my mic working I had to fiddle for 5 mins
<aether> think wires are loose
<teflon> ah yeah that happened to my old one
<aether> so ima see what i can do
<aether> then put the left headphoen back together lol sat on it woops
<teflon> LOL
<aether> didnt break it just teh cushion type thing came off
<teflon> ul
<constantine-xvi> would it be possible to set up a user-friendly DCOP system?
<teflon> I once dropped my laptop on a cushioned seat and it bound on the PCMCIA wirelss card, it was in a bad way...
<aether> lol ouch
<wildchild> has anyone ANYONE here managed to install xgl on kubuntu 6.10 with amd64 and nvidia. If so, please post how to forum link..
<wildchild> my bad
<wildchild> 6.6
<teflon> yeah I was kinda not amused
<teflon> xgl?
<wildchild> yes
<teflon> what is that?
<aether> thinkt he worst set of headphones i had was actualy the right earphone totaly broke off and i had to tape it on or put it back together whilst wearin them
<aether> lol but they worked fine
<wildchild> teflon: http://www.novell.com/products/desktop/features/xgl/
<teflon> ah sorry I don't have a clue
<teflon> lol aether
<teflon> how do you do that red writing think? what comandi s it again?
<aether> asking me?
<aether> i not sure teflon
<visik7> does anyone has a deb for kchm ? (not kchmviewer)
<teflon> lol
<teflon> this is my first time using irc ever.
<aether> im like.. the oo in noob
<teflon> you just done it aether
<teflon> lol
<aether> in that case it may be when you say someones name?
<aether> becuase you've said my name twice both times in red
<teflon> ah
<teflon> well you leanr something every day
<aether> i've learned a lot in the last 24 hours :)
<teflon> this your first day too?
<aether> not of irc, but linux
<teflon> ah im new to linux
<teflon> but had it for a few weeks now
<teflon> I just formatted and all i have now is linux now windows
<teflon> *no windows
<aether> yeah, i should of done dual boot at first
<aether> same here
<aether> for a bit i was "what did i just do" lol
<teflon> no i have to study this year and I figured I wasted too much time on games
<teflon> lol yeah I had to format a few times
<Rocker3358> I'm dual booted cause some programs and games I play I hadn't put on here yet
<teflon> I tried gentoo first and forgot to install X11 lmao
<teflon> yeah
<aether> well my kopete msn freezes up when i try to log in to it
<aether> aim works
<aether> lool
<aether> so im usin amsn =/
<teflon> yeah kopete is a little flaky
<teflon> kopete is the ownage though
<aether> as for this transfer rate its tempting me to take a trip and set up a ftp
<teflon> I love all the inof it gives you like whne someone close the windos
<aether> the trip being down teh stairs but same difference
<aether> you can get that by right clickin on there name and going who is
<Shoiab> I need some web links!!!! about winmoden in ubuntu????
<aether> huh?
<mbvo> i need telnet acces to this computer(kubuntu) from widows, what telnet server should i use? and how do i install?
<aether> i dno
<teflon> use ssh
<aether> :P
<aether> im so helpful
<fdoving> mbvo: i recommend ssh, the package name for the server is 'openssh-server' google for 'putty download' to get a good windows client.
<aether> brb go set up filezilla on other pc
<teflon> yeah ssh is the pwnage
<teflon> ok
<Shoiab> Any one know???
<fdoving> Shoiab: hang on, i'll check.
<teflon> what?
<teflon> sorry
<aether> ahh exactly wha ti thought
<teflon> winmoden?
<teflon> what aether?
<aether> don't it suck when parents think whatever you do to a pc your going to feck it up
<teflon> yeah
<guy> bonjour
<mbvo> how do i get to the syaptics pakage manager in kubuntu? or is there one?
<teflon> I know your pain
<fdoving> Shoiab: check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<teflon> bonjour
<aether> "i'm going to set up a local ftp server" no your jnot blah blah blah
<aether> not your comptuer blah blah lol
<teflon> mbvo it adept with me try that
<teflon> LMAO
<guy> c'est mon premier essai
<teflon> blah blah blah
<aether> im like =/ omg
<fdoving> mbvo: you can use 'kmenu -> system -> adept' - some people prefer synaptic over it though.
<teflon> quoi? kubuntu?
<aether> not like im hackin the mod database
<fdoving> !fr > guy
<teflon> yeah
<aether> wait till they find out im setting up a online ftp server lol
<teflon> so the server is on your home network?
<aether> was going to be
<teflon> lol
<teflon> I have one
<teflon> www.fukwit.com:21 hehe
<aether> well i had my step dad forward some ports for "games"
<teflon> bbut it aint public
<teflon> lol
<fdoving> teflon, aether, #kubuntu-offtopic for non-support stuff, thanks.
<teflon> yeah 21 essential game port
<aether> o thx
<teflon> oh sorry
<aether> and sorry
<teflon> ill head over there now
<aether> right click it and join m8 :P
<fdoving> :)
<Shoiab> thanks
<mbvo> windows doesn't like my linux machines name,how do i get to the networ-admin(or somethig similar) on kubuntu?
<dark0> hello
<dark0> how are u all doing
<dark0> how are u all doing
<teflon> fine
<mbvo> how do i rename my kubuntu computer?
<mbvo> telnet
<teflon> don't know
<mbvo> oops
<teflon> sorry
<mbvo> wrong kb
<blurfle> mbvo: hostname ?
<mbvo> how do i change my kubuntu computers name(to get rid of the dash)?
<mbvo> thanks
<blurfle> mbvo: http://tuxmachines.org/node/9663
<johey> How can I add support for real audio to Amarok?
<e-d-d-i-e> witam
<e-d-d-i-e> mam pytanie czy na procesorze 64 bitowym intel pentium D 2.8 uda mi sie zainstalowac zwykla wersje kubuntu 6.06?
<e-d-d-i-e> czy potzreba nest jakas wersja przystosowana po te wlasnie porcesory?
<e-d-d-i-e> *potrzebna jest
<Hawkwind> e-d-d-i-e: Try that in English for us if you would please :)
<wildchild> In KDE (Kubuntu), you can add a simple script to the "~/.kde/Autostart/" directory that activates those commands.
<wildchild> and commands are:
<wildchild> xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us
<wildchild> beryl-manager
<e-d-d-i-e> sry
<wildchild> can someone help me how to make this script in Autostart work?
<BonBonTheJon> wildchild: put those commands in a file such as beryl.sh
<BonBonTheJon> then do chmod +x beryl.sh
<wildchild> BonBonTheJon can't find beryl.sh
<BonBonTheJon> wildchild: at the command line do 'cd ~/.kde/Autostart/'
<BonBonTheJon> wildchild: then do 'kate betyl'
<BonBonTheJon> wildchild: then put your two commands in kate
<BonBonTheJon> wildchild: and save
<BonBonTheJon> wildchild: tell me when you got that done
<wildchild> [18:46]  <BonBonTheJon> wildchild: then do 'kate betyl'  <-- "betyl" or "beryl"
<ashwin_> any torrent users here?
<teflon> yes
<Dr_willis> dosent everyone use them>
<BonBonTheJon> wildchild: it doesnt matter, but you probably want beryl
<BonBonTheJon> wildchild: and it should be beryl.sh
<BonBonTheJon> sorry
<ashwin_> teflon: my doenload is extremely slow when it come to download.....not sure3 y
<ashwin_> any suggestions
<ashwin_> i mean no matter what client i use they are pathetically slow
<teflon> have yuou opened the ports on your router for bittorrent
<ashwin_> but the normal browsing is pretty fast
<Dr_willis> or it could be the # of peers that are just slow.
<Dr_willis> some torrents are fast... some are slow fo rme.
<wildchild> BonBonTheJon: done
<teflon> yes it depends on the seeders
<ashwin_> router....let me check
<BonBonTheJon> wildchild: ok, in command line do 'sudo chmod +x beryl.sh' to make it executable
<Kim^J> What the hell have you all done to everything in 6.10?
<Kim^J> Why doesn't anything work as it should?
<teflon> you need to forward the ports from your router to your pc
<Kim^J> MPD reads the got damn wrong file.
<blueyed> What scripts does Kubuntu/KDE execute for the "Suspend" and "Hibernate" buttons in the "Log out..." dialog?
<Kim^J> Amarok won't start even though it gave no errors.
<isabelle> hello
<Kim^J> Everything is just so fucked up.
* Dr_willis yawns
<BonBonTheJon> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<isabelle> y a t il une version francaise ????
<wildchild> BonBonTheJon: I am going to restart x ...
<apokryphos> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<isabelle> svp
<wildchild> BonBonTheJon: tnx
<Kim^J> isabelle, /j #kubuntu-fr
<ashwin_> oh ok have just one peer....slow its pretty slow
<otaku-san> Ok, I installed Karbon14...but it's not in the kmenu.  I have to type karbon in konsole to start it...so how do I put it in the kmenu?
<BonBonTheJon> wildchild: tell me if it works
<wildchild> k
<ashwin_> thanks guys
<teflon> if ther is only one peer then it will be slow
<otaku-san> with a icon with it
<teflon> otaku restart
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: or you can right click on kmenu and edit it
<otaku-san> teflon: I have already....anyways restarting is for windoze users
<mbvo> how do i set a static ip on kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> mbvo,  i just use the network config tools and set it. :P
<Dr_willis> of course last i did that was months ago.. where are they...
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: let me try...I think I already did....it doesn't show up as a normal app...
<teflon> don't know you will need to find the executalbe and add it to menu
<mbvo> what network tools?
<constantine-xvi> does anyone in here use basket 0.6 (the beta/RC)?
<Dr_willis> system->networking is where some are at.
<Dr_willis> mbvo,  you havent even looked have ya? :P
<mbvo> i have
<mbvo> i even tried network-admin from the terminal
<ashwin_> mbvo: go to system->adminitration-> networking
<Dr_willis> i tend to install all the ubunti stuff as well.
<otaku-san> teflon: I found the executable...but I think I need it as read write access to put into the menu
<mbvo> there's no administration
<B-Minus> mbvo:
<ashwin_> ok u must be in kde
<teflon> dont know
<B-Minus> you can do that with ipconfig eth0 ipadress
<blueyed> What scripts or actions does Kubuntu/KDE execute for the "Suspend" and "Hibernate" buttons in the "Log out..." dialog?
<teflon> I am not that knowledagble to be honest
<ashwin_> try -> system-> networking
<ashwin_> *system-> networking
<mbvo> it's telling me -bash: ipconfig: command not found
<joakim_> hi
<ashwin_> its "ifconfig"
<otaku-san> teflon: heheheh me either!
<ashwin_> ipconfig is for windows
<Hawkwind> mbvo: ipconfig is Windows, ifconfig is linux :)
<Dr_willis> I dont have an ipconfig either. :) but i get no messages about it.. lol
<ashwin_> thats strage :)
<joakim_> i is no sound in my cedega when i play BF2 but i use KDE. inn Gnome is working. how can i fix this?
<teflon> sorry otaku
<joakim_> ssombody can help me
<joakim_> ?
<ashwin_> we'll try to
<joakim_> what ?
<teflon> ask the guys at cedega ther teech sup[port is supposedly quite good joakim
<joakim_> i nobody ansver ther
<ashwin_> i meant i'll try to help....not sure if gonna be succesfull in doingso:)
<teflon> hm...
<ashwin_> oh sry missed ur earlier message
<Dr_willis> when playing games in cedega.. it may be worth wile to login to a VERY minimal window manager. :P
<Dr_willis> sounds like an alsa/esd issue to me.
<Skrot> Sound problems sounds like artsd though ;)
<joakim_> wath abot  artsd?
<Skrot> joakim_: artsd may be hijacking your sound device, so Cedega/BF42 don't get access to it
<Skrot> joakim_: Try killall -9 artsd and then start bf42
<joakim_> oki thx
<vge> kk, now how i get back to my KDE after upgrading to edgy?
<joakim> hi
<teflon> hi
<vge> there dont seem to be "startx" command anymore, and OS boots to console?
<joakim> it works whit killall -9 artsd but when i paly the gam the sound got away . how i fix this :D
<Skrot> vge: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<vge> thats what i was looking for, ty
<joakim> ?
<teflon> log in and 'startx' or 'gui'
<Skrot> joakim: You mean sound works for a little while then dissapears?
<joakim> yes
<joakim> it works when its begin than dissapears
<joakim> iin the game
<Skrot> I see. That's a little harder to debug
<joakim> oki how i fix thats
<vge> Skrot: it says that paggage has unmet debendencies, "hwdb-client-kde" to be exact?
<teflon> enable all repositories
<joakim> ?
<Skrot> joakim: You can disable artsd in KDE Menu -> Run -> Sound & Multimedia -> Sound System
<Skrot> vge: I had the same problem. Though "apt-get install hwdb-client-kde" worked..
<vge> Skrot: ill try that
<Skrot> vge: I just installed all the unmet dependencies by hand. If hwdb-client-kde depends on some other package, you try to install that one manually
<joakim> joakim: You can disable artsd in KDE Menu -> Run -> Sound & Multimedia -> Sound System
<joakim> run command
<Skrot> err, "kcontrol"
<Skrot> joakim: Also run killall -9 artsd before you start bf42
<joakim> i cant find it
<Skrot> joakim: What is it that you can't find?
<joakim> Sound System
<Pensacola> how to acces linux partitions from windows?
<Skrot> joakim: It should be in kcontrol -> Sound & Multimedia -> Sound System -> [X]  Enable the sound system
<lucas_> with partition magic
<lucas_> it's not free
<joakim> u mean settings
<joakim> system settings
<Pensacola> euhm let me refrase that
<Pensacola> I need to acces some files from my linux partition from windows :)
<Skrot> joakim: You can find it in "system settings" as well. There it's only called "Sound System" in the root menu
<teflon> there is a ntfs reader
<Pensacola> the other way around :)
<Pensacola> I need to read ext3 from windows :)
<joakim> oki i fond it
<teflon> ah
<lucas_> i see...
<joakim> i must i run killall -9 artsd  all the time when i gonna play bf 2?
<TheGateKeeper> Pensacola: you will need to google for a ext3 reader
<lucas_> i don't think there is a soft for that
<teflon> me neither
<Skrot> joakim: No, just when artsd is running, which it seems to be now. So try killall -9 artsd this time, but the next time you shouldn't have to
<B-Minus> hello
<teflon> hey
<B-Minus> how is that 3D linux called ?
<B-Minus> some plugin or somethin
<B-Minus> XGL
<B-Minus> is that stable already
<Pensacola> http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/ :)
<lucas_> xgl is the best
<B-Minus> really
<Skrot> Why is XGL the best?
<joakim> so i msot only run killall -9 artsd now and no more?
<Skrot> joakim: in theory, yes :)
<joakim> i am badly on eglish
<joakim> but i try
<lucas_> look for some videos in google
<B-Minus> does it work at your kubuntu ?
<Skrot> Both aiglx and xgl have the exact same effects :)
<Skrot> B-Minus: dapper or edgy?
<joakim> thx Skrot
<B-Minus> dapper
<lucas_> i use dapper with gnome
<lucas_> but you can try it with kde
<Skrot> B-Minus: Intel, nVidia or ATi card?
<B-Minus> gmm
<B-Minus> intel
<lucas_> nvidia
<TheGateKeeper> Pensacola: looks like you found it :-)
<Skrot> B-Minus: i915?
<lucas_> obviously
<B-Minus> intel gma 950
<Skrot> right
<Skrot> Then you want aiglx
<B-Minus> really
<Skrot> Yeah. Performs better than xgl on intel cards
<B-Minus> ic
<Skrot> I used to own a machine with the same card. It got stolen a month ago
<B-Minus> is it hard to install ?
<B-Minus> ;(((
<lucas_> no
<Skrot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnDapper
<B-Minus> ive a dell 620
<B-Minus> tnx
<JohnFlux> Hey all!
<B-Minus> hi
<teflon> hi
<lucas_> you have to read the guide
<Skrot> B-Minus: It will get a whole lot easier once Edgy is out though. It ships with Xorg 7.1 which has AIGLX integrated by default
<B-Minus> oh great
<Skrot> And lucas_, aiglx works like a charm with nVidia as well, only downside is that you need beta-drivers
<B-Minus> when will edgy be released ?
<B-Minus> this month ?
<Skrot> B-Minus: Yes, in theory
<lucas_> i dont use aiglx
<lucas_> i have xlg compiz
<Skrot> aiglx beryl =)
<teflon> what is xgl? is it like X11?
<Novh> Hi guys
<teflon> hi
<Novh> Is there a minimum requirement for a paritions volume when installing Kubuntu?
<Skrot> teflon: XGL is a server that runs on top of X11 adding hardware accelerated drawing (e.g use GPU insted of CPU)
<teflon> oh so for games
<Skrot> no
<Skrot> For desktop
<teflon> ah
<Novh> No?
<lucas_> yes
<Novh> I can install Kubuntu on a partition that is 5gb?
<Skrot> Novh: You need  a root (/) partition and a swap partition if you're low on ram, but thats about it
<Novh> okay
<Novh> if i got 1024 ram, i dont need a seperate parition for swap?
<Skrot> I would still make a partition for swap
<Tm_T> Novh: Better to have just for safe.
<Novh> how big?
<Novh> i have 80gb hdd :(
<Skrot> Novh: 512MB ought to do, since you're already low on hdd
<Novh> ok
<_alex> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Skrot> Riddell: ping?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. anyone recall a site that would scan your system and see if it was set up right for torrents?
<Dr_willis> i found one once.. and cant find it again
<CVirus> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Riddell> Skrot: hi
<Skrot> Riddell: are kmilo + kubuntu edgy done or work in progress? Some of the buttons ( XF86WWW for instance) still don't work here
<jonnybecker> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Skrot> Dr_willis: Let me know if you find it
<Dr_willis> Skrot,  i recall some torrent clients having info on the site..
<joakim> hhi is me
<Dr_willis> sofar ive found one called 'natcheck'
<joakim> the sound i ncedega do not work in the game but in EAGAMES logo and when i show log inn
<Riddell> Skrot: laptop support is always work in progress
<joakim> than the sound stop
<Riddell> Skrot: what does xev give you as the keycode for the WWW button?
<luis_lopez> Hi everyone... Quick question: Does anybody know if there's going to be a certification for Kubuntu, more or less in the same way as the one that exists for Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/certification/pro?
<Shoiab> How to log in as administrator in dapper
<Skrot> Riddell: 237, which I think is what is expected
<joakim> skrot can u help me more ?
<jhutchins_wk> Could someone please see if they get any audio from http://129.237.213.240/asxgen/wmtencoder/kpr2.wma.asx ?  (NPR, Safe for work)
<psb154> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Skrot> joakim: I'm out of ideas on how to fix this.. you might want to install the package alsa-oss and see if that gives any results
<joakim> oki i show try but in GNOME it work whit sound
<letalis> i have a question about the splash screen when kubuntu starts up is that a patch to the linux kernel or is it a separate program thats started during the init process?
<Skrot> joakim: weird. Try one more thing. "lsof /dev/snd/*" in console
<Shoiab> thanks
<joakim> this skrot "lsof /dev/snd/*"
<joakim> or lsof /dev/snd/*
<Skrot> joakim: Without the "s
<joakim> post the command to me than
<Skrot> lsof /dev/snd/*
<joakim> COMMAND   PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<joakim> kmix    18830 joakim   10u   CHR  116,0      9068 /dev/snd/controlC0
<joakim> joakim@joakim-HomePC:~$
<Skrot> Weird
<joakim> COMMAND   PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<joakim> kmix    18830 joakim   10u   CHR  116,0      9068 /dev/snd/controlC0
<joakim> that skrot whas
<joakim> the  command co up whit
<Russel> hiho
<Skrot> Everything seems to be in order. Try "sudo apt-get install alsa-oss" without "" around it
<Russel> will there be a software support jingle out of the box in edgy?
<joakim> COMMAND   PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<joakim> kmix    18830 joakim   10u   CHR  116,0      9068 /dev/snd/controlC0
<letalis> the reason i ask is because id like to build my own linux kernel but if it runs the risk of breaking the splash screen id like to figure out how to work around that
<joakim> COMMAND   PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<joakim> kmix    18830 joakim   10u   CHR  116,0      9068 /dev/snd/controlC0
<Skrot> joakim: Enough pasting now ;)
<joakim> sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<joakim> thats
<Riddell> Skrot: we expect 178, which is just based on the x key mappings I looked at
<Riddell> Skrot: so you need to edit /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap
<joakim> he cant find the pack
<Riddell> or see if khotkeys will do what you want
<Skrot> Riddell: Sorry, it says XKeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 178
<Riddell> Skrot: what does?
<Skrot> Riddell: Xev
* rofl @ lol
<thompa> anybody know whats up with real player or helix for amd64 on kubuntu?
<thompa> like are they working on it or giving up, all the posts are ancient
<B-Minus> whats a very good dvd player for kubuntu ?
<B-Minus> i dont like vlc :s
<shanky> good afternoon
<mini_g> thanks
<shanky> is there any way to install easyubuntu on Edgy ?
<mini_g> hmm, has anyone had problems with the .27 kernel & laptops?
<thompa> shanky: there is automatix also
<thompa> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<shanky> thompa: thank you very much
<thompa> shanky: but you should try the restricted formats page first
<thompa> if you follow that you can set up everything and know what you are doing
<thompa> shanky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<shanky> thanks agaun thompa
<shanky> again I mean
<gemidjy> Use of uninitialized value in join or string at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/DbDriver/Stack.pm line 104, <GEN1> line 9.
<ajopaul_> how to send/recieve files to nokia mobile 6630 using usb cable ?
<ajopaul_> have done it thru bluetooth! wanted it thru USB DKU 2 cable now!
<mbvo> I atemped to set a static IP on kubuntu using ifconfig, and I've lost internet connection, although i can still connect to computers on teh LAN
<snook353> what conflicts with ndiswrapper?
<mbvo> what do i need to do to connect to the internet?
<Zoohouse> hello everyone
<joakim> HI SKROT it work whit sudo apt-get install alsa-oss
<Zoohouse> I downloaded easyubuntu from the site. I have Kubuntu amd64 6.06 installed. Should it work or not? I ask becasue it gets stuck once I try to install codecs...
<Skrot> It worked?
<joakim> ssound in cedega
<mbvo> can some1 help me? i used ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.133 to set a static ip address, and i can't connect to the internet nemore.  although i can connect to other computers on the LAN
<ajopaul_> u need to set your DNS server IPs
<mbvo> i thought that might be my problem but how do i do that>
<B-Minus> mbvo: you also need to set the subnetmask and gateway
<dude> can someone help me install beryl?
<wedgeV> my /lib/modules/2.6....../volatile/fglrx.ko always gets deleted during boot
<mbvo> how?
<zorglu_> mbvo: do "ping -n 64.233.167.99" and tell me if you got replies
<i4get2> how do I place a program in the startup of kde ? I want the program kwlan to start after the desktop is running
<mbvo> i know what to set things to but not how to set em
<TheGateKeeper> Zoohouse: for flash & codecs to work you also need to install 32bit apps instead of 64bit ones
<joakim> hi one more prob
<TheGateKeeper> Zoohouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mbvo> it's telling me connect: network is unreachable
<zorglu_> mbvo: so the issue is not the dns
<i4get2> to setup network in kde goto settings then network make full screen and click on administrator
<joakim> when i chat on kopeteewhit cam on and the cam is lagging. How can i fix it              ?
<zorglu_> mbvo: you should use kmenu -> system setting -> network setting and not the stuff directly
<Zoohouse> TheGateKeeper: thanks
<TheGateKeeper> Zoohouse: np :-)
<mbvo> there's no system setting in the kmenu
<i4get2> ?
<i4get2> hmm
<mbvo> and there's no network setting any where
<balalovski> where can I get the very same artwork (splash screens) for Edgy that are used in Dapper ?
<GNUro> Hi
<mbvo> nvm i found it
<zorglu_> mbvo: no system settings in kmenu ? so you got a bigger trouble than no more internet :)
<i4get2> lol
<zorglu_> mbvo: do alt-f2 and then type 'kdesu kcontrol'
<mbvo> i found it
<joakim> can somone help me whit my web cam ? the pictures  o my web cam in kopete is lagging. How i fix it ?
<dude> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<mbvo> it's telling me su returned with an error when i try to go to administrator mode
<Xzanron> anyone know what apt-get package thingy i need to VIA raid?
<Xzanron> s/to/for/
<i4get2> so try sudo kdesu kcontrol from terminal
<balalovski> where can I get the very same artwork (splash screens) for Edgy that are used in Dapper ?
<i4get2> sorry not terminal from run llike alt f2
<balalovski> damn, does anyone knows something here
<balalovski> basic answers!
<balalovski> no
<snook35> in ubuntu, i used the network settings gui to disable my network card.  how do i disable it in kubuntu, to use my wireless usb?
<snook35> i'm sorry, that was a stupid question.  idk what's goin on
<mini_g> sry, not everyones active all the time here
<teflon_> snook5 install knetworkmanager
<snook35> Oh, ok ,thanks
<teflon_> np
<mbvo> it's working properly now, but how do i change my computers name?
<mbvo> i found out the hard way that dashes rn't good in names
<teflon_> have you tried googling it?
<mbvo> i tried hostname
<mbvo> but it keeps changing back
<teflon_> try changing hostname in linux
<teflon_> ah
<Xzanron> anyone know what packages I might need for getting VIA raid working?
<mbvo> i use sudo hostname [my computer's name]  and it registers localy, but the other computers still see it as the old host name, and 5 minutes later it's back to the old name again
<v3ctor> edit the /etc/sysconfig/network file as root
<v3ctor> change the name there and reboot
<v3ctor> oops..worng distro
<dude> can someone help me install beryl?
<mbvo> there is no such dir on here
<v3ctor> it is /etc/hostname
<v3ctor> sorry
<mbvo> the editor for kubuntu(not gedit)?
<v3ctor> using too many different versions of linux will rot your brain
<teflon_> kate
<dude> guys: have you tried vmware?
<teflon_> dude: i have
<dude> teflon: i don't know how to use it
<dude> :)
<mbvo> how do i run kate as root?  it gives me errors whatever way i try
<teflon_> it shoudl still boot
<teflon_> try sudo kate
<TheGateKeeper> mbvo: no no
<TheGateKeeper> mbvo Run Command... kdesu kate
<dude> teflon: can you guide me
<dude> teflon: i've already installed vmware
<teflon_> in windows?
<dude> dapper
<teflon_> i have only sued it in windows sorry
<teflon_> but i9 can try and help
<teflon_> what is your problem?
<ishimaru_kaito> sudo kate will work from a terminal fine
<dude> teflon: ok, when i open vmaware, it opens a windows asking open virtual machine
<teflon_> mbvo: sudo kate /etc/hostname
<teflon_> yes
<teflon_> you have to have a cd with the OS which you want to install on it
<teflon_> you want ot create
<Frumpy> i need developer packages
<TheGateKeeper> ishimaru_kaito: no it won't not always
<teflon_> do you have vmware viewer installed?>
<dude> teflon: i don't know, how do i check that?
<ed_> how come theres no sound when i play movies on kaffeine?
<teflon_> where di you get vmware viewer from?
<ishimaru_kaito> TheGateKeeper: generally does, but spews out a lot of errors at the terminal before starting... is this normal?
<teflon_> it happens to me too
<TheGateKeeper> ishimaru_kaito: yes that is normal & why you should not do it
<snook353> should i disable the "system settings- network settings -activate when computer starts"?
<dude> teflon: ok, what should i do with this open window
<dude> teflon: ok, what should i do with this open window(open virtual machine)
<snook353> when using knetworkmanager
<teflon_> well what are your options what is it asking?
<ishimaru_kaito> TheGateKeeper: I'm still learning...
<TheGateKeeper> ishimaru_kaito: use kdesu for gui apps & sudo for cli apps
<teflon_> well you need to downlaod a virtual machine and load it up
<dude> teflon: it is loaded and running
<TheGateKeeper> ishimaru_kaito: we all are :-)
<ishimaru_kaito> TheGateKeeper: (looking sheepish) cli?
<salestodo555> how to reinstall open gl drivers???
<teflon_> what do you want to do?
<TheGateKeeper> !cli > ishimaru_kaito
<teflon_> kaito: cli= console apps
<dude> teflon: o, im sorry, virtual machine?
<TheGateKeeper> ishimaru_kaito: read the bot pm
<teflon_> yes what do you want to with vmware or the virtual machine what is wrong?
<Kim^J> Hey all! SuperKaramba just bugged out. It won't list all things I have installed and it won't uninstall and won't start up the last ones I had running.
<dude> teflon: i would like to run windows xp
<ariya> Riddell: ping
<teflon_> ok and what is the problem?
<shanky> hi again
<Riddell> hi ariya
<shanky> hi Riddell
<ariya> Riddell: busy?
<shanky> anyone using ndiswrapper?
<dude> teflon: how do i do that? running xp under ubuntu
<mini_g> *sigh*
<CVirus> shanky: just ask your damn question
<Riddell> ariya: I'm always busy
<teflon_> do you have a vmware image, i.e. a virtaul machine to laod up with vmware viewer?
<mini_g> does anyone know the command to revert the dkpg for apt-get
<mini_g> ?
<ariya> Riddell: ok, I'll bug you via e-mail then
<dude> teflon: none, how do i create an image?
<shanky> I have this problem -> root@llavero:/home# modprobe ndiswrapper
<shanky> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<B-Minus> hello
<teflon_> well you will need the windows xp install disk, and you will need something like vmware workstation which costs $300
<teflon_> or something like $300
<shanky> mini_g: you mean ho to remove a package?
<B-Minus> i cant seem to make my K menu transparant anymore ??
<boisvert> join #geronimo
<dude> teflon: omg, o well, nevermind, i will not use vmware anymore, i'll just stick to dual booting
<Riddell> ariya: irc is usually better
<ariya> Riddell: are you interested in bug fixes of Speedcrunch 0.7?
<mini_g> shanky, nm, adept must have kept ahold of the "token" for a period longer than i'm used to, is working now
<ariya> Riddell: johan is busy for release
<ariya> Riddell: but I can tag the snapshot for you
<ariya> Riddell: in case it's necessary for 6.10
<dude> teflon: i thought i can use vmware for free
<teflon_> dude: im not trying to encourage anyone but vmware free on *COUGH*torrents*COUGH*
<teflon_> dude: only the viewer
<Riddell> ariya: didn't you already e-mail me about something?
<dude> ok
<ariya> Riddell: that was a mistake, not intended for you
<Riddell> ariya: oh good, one less e-mail to read :)
<ariya> Riddell: but roughly what I mean
<Riddell> ariya: it's probably too late for bug fixes
<Riddell> ariya: although if you send me a diff I can try and get it in edgy-updates
<ariya> Riddell: then better to wait for official 0.7 release from johan
<Frumpy> ! develop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about develop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Riddell> ariya: yeah
<Frumpy> ! developer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about developer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frumpy> ! make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ariya> Riddell: ok, basically that's all
<ariya> Riddell: I won't bother you much longer
<dude> teflon: have you tried beryl?
<teflon_> beryl? no
<Riddell> ariya: by the way #kubuntu-devel is best for development talk
<physicsnick> hey guys, how do you pronounce kubuntu?
<teflon_> kubuntu
<teflon_> koo-boon-too
<ariya> Riddell: I know, but you're not there :-)
<physicsnick> ah
<physicsnick> i wasn't sure if it was kooboontoo or kay-yooboontoo
<magical_trevsky> does anyone know if there's a dcop command to add a file to the current playlist in amarok? (I assume there is one, since konqueror can do it)
<ishimaru_kaito> it tells you on the kubuntu website.
<physicsnick> mmm
<aether> ^.^
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<Commander-Crowe> I want to install Kubuntu on top of UBuntu without deleteing ubuntu
<Commander-Crowe> so I figure I do it through Synaptics
<Commander-Crowe> right
<Commander-Crowe> so I put in the cd and I press "ad cdrom"
<Commander-Crowe> add*
<shanky> nobody has ndiswrapper?
<Commander-Crowe> but it still downloads KDE from online
<ishimaru_kaito> Commander-Crowe: this may not work.  I bust my ubuntu install by trying to add kubuntu.  It is a known problem.  I d'led the Kubuntu image and reinstalled
<Commander-Crowe> hm
<Commander-Crowe> but I have dial up
<Commander-Crowe> argh
<ishimaru_kaito> if u look on the ubuntuforums they do warn not to try it.
<ishimaru_kaito> I can send you a copy of kubuntu if u want
<Commander-Crowe> I have a copy of Kubuntu
<mini_g> one min
<mini_g> https://shipit.kubuntu.org/
<mini_g> free shipping
<Commander-Crowe> I got it
<Commander-Crowe> hehe
<ishimaru_kaito> if u have a copy it's the only way to change it.  Or you can add kde as an option, but use the GDM and not the KDM to log in.
<mini_g> opps, sry
<Commander-Crowe> ???
<emanuele_> hello
<Commander-Crowe> I can't kubuntu-desktop off of the cd?
<dude> i don't get it
<ishimaru_kaito> let me look it up.
<dude> vmware can run  windows xp right?
<Commander-Crowe> install*
<teflon_> dude: yes
<dude> why it needs images
<ishimaru_kaito> Commander-Crowe: not tried this, but I am sure you could add the Kubuntu CDROM as a repository.  Then install KDE
<rahmetli> in which dir are the installed programs?
<ishimaru_kaito> on the CD?
<Commander-Crowe> ishimaru_kaito I did that
<Commander-Crowe> but it will still install from online
<dude> a 4get it
<dude> tnx
<teflon_> because you need to install the OS
<teflon_> from a cd its like a real stand alone computer
<dude> teflon: i have windows xp in my pc
<teflon_> installed?
<rahmetli> ishimaru_kaito: no sys is installed.
<teflon_> yeah you need to install it from scratch i.e. format a virtaul hard disk etc...
<dude> omg
<ishimaru_kaito> scratching head
<dude> from scratch?
<teflon_> yes
<teflon_> it's like a REAL full unabridged OS
<dude> :(
<teflon_> no it's easy
<teflon_> its just like a real install and if your mess up you can jsut restart no fuss
<yoshi> irc://irc.freenode.net:6667/#runescape
<teflon_> now why would I go there?
<yoshi> hi.
<teflon_> hi
<yoshi> I have a question.
<teflon_> yes?
<teflon_> ill try to help but im new to linux so...
<yoshi> Any one know how to in ubuntu make autodetection of midi device?
<teflon_> oh sorry not a clue
<yoshi> in suse 10.1 when i was have it midi device was set.
<teflon_> try asking in the forums
<yoshi> but in kubuntu i have no clue.
<Skrot> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<yoshi> I tryied to emulate one with timidity midi server but it works so sloow.
<yoshi> Sound are bad and u can't listen anything :/
<yoshi> ill see that link :/
<sirmixadigi> any one use bsd before?
<snook353> what system settings can conflict with ndiswrapper?
<unix_infidel> snook353: smp and 64bit are known issues with ndiswrapper.
<yoshi> ;/
<yoshi> Midi doesnt work :/
<yoshi> No Emux synth hwdep device is found
<yoshi> Ok another question:
<yoshi> How to reinstal sound card drivers
<snook353> i installed all the kernel packages for ndiswrapper, and -i, -l, -m.  do i need to adjust the system settings gui?
<yoshi> how to update KDE ?
<lotusleaf> "Mark Shuttleworth Becomes the First Patron of KDE" http://dot.kde.org/1160932072/
<TheGateKeeper> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<TheGateKeeper> yoshi: ^^^^^
<Frumpy> ! make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<yoshi> ok. ill try.
<TheGateKeeper> the devs removed alsaconf so you might be a bit stuffed reinstalling sound drivers
<yoshi> ;/
<yoshi> i know.
<TheGateKeeper> when you say KDE you mean to a newer version?
<joakim> hhi new problem
<yoshi> yup
<unix_infidel> anyone know of any linux compatible usb controllers that can do USB crossover?
<yoshi> Adept dont have repositories of new kde
<TheGateKeeper> yoshi: have a look on the wiki, I would imagine it's a case of modifying sources.list
<joakim> i try to install Cs 1,6 whit cedega and he say i most be root for install thats :( how i fiks it ?
<Novh> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<TheGateKeeper> yoshi: there will ne info on the wiki somewhere
<joakim> and i will not install cs on wine
<yoshi> Last question.
<TheGateKeeper> edgy uses 3.5.5 due out in a couple of weeks anyway
<yoshi> When i running sudo apt-get blablabla there is a ask for pass. And pass works.
<yoshi> And if i trying to make : SU
<joakim> i try to install Cs 1,6 whit cedega and he say i most be root for install thats :( how i fiks it ?
<yoshi> pass doesnt work.
<joakim> sombody so now how i do it
<TheGateKeeper> yoshi: it won't
<yoshi> i know.
<yoshi> Log as root and make there.
<yoshi> WHy?
<TheGateKeeper> if you want su then sudo su
<joakim> but ho
<joakim> but how in cedega
<yoshi> oh:D
<TheGateKeeper> because su has NO password, it's the way (k)ubuntu works
<joakim> show do u get on root whit cedega ?
<yoshi> on login screen
<yoshi> log as Root
<yoshi> then run cedega
<joakim> but how i log on in cedega !!!!!!
<Lam_> ..
<Lam_> you can't log in on cedega
<joakim> oki i try thats
<yoshi> ..
<yoshi> any one know any program that make drums?
<yoshi> i need it for guitar practise.
<yoshi> like Fruityloops in win$hit
<kkathman> fruityloops is kewl :)
<yoshi> is.
<yoshi> But i need alternative for linx
<kkathman> try Hydrogen maybe
<Lam_> is there a place to configure konquerer more indepth?
<Lam_> the konquerer settings panel is rather lacking in terms of browser configuration
<kkathman> voshi  that was directed towards you *hydrogen*
<yoshi> i know. Thanks kkath.
<kkathman> np
<t> anyone feel up to answering an amavis-new/spamassassin question?
<yoshi> I got old laptop (400mHz, 10gb hdd) what linux will run on it quite good?
<BonBonTheJon> yoshi: my server at home runs at 500Mhz, so you should be ok
<BonBonTheJon> yoshi: you might want to look into xubuntu, which is lighter weight
<kkathman> yoshi:  it should be ok I'd think
<yoshi> yes but it's a server :D i need desktop :P
<yoshi> xubuntu. Ill check
<kkathman> xubutu for sure then
<BonBonTheJon> yoshi: it is just a desktop that i run headless
<kkathman> depending on how much memory
<yoshi> i got 20 ubuntu cd's any one from poland here and need? :P
<yoshi> 64ram
<yoshi> If some one meet suse can any one check how suse detect midi devices? On suse midi work with me and with kubuntu.. not:/
<yoshi> i hope that Edgy will be better with that.
<martianul`> hello
<yoshi> hi.
<martianul`> i installed Kubuntu, server mode, so after i`ll add the programs that i want
<martianul`> but what is the command that installs the graphic mode? :)
<yoshi> sudo apt-get install blackbox
<yoshi> and runx ?
<martianul`> blackbox?
<martianul`> now my kubuntu is in text mode :)
<yoshi> blackbox don't is ok for server.
<yoshi> ;D
<martianul`> i need the graphic interface :)
<yoshi> reinstall it with kde.
<martianul`> KDE
<martianul`> i try to install with default but i don`t have enough space for him
<yacoob> Greetings.
<martianul`> so i install the server mode ti add later other programs
<martianul`> and i need the graphic interface
<yacoob> is kubuntu installer lvm aware?
<martianul`> ?
<yoshi> sudo apt-get install kde ?
<martianul`> okay :)
<martianul`> and the KDE it will be downloaded or it will require the cd? :D
<t> yacoob, i believe so, but don't call that a definite answer because I've never tried
<yoshi> nope.
<martianul`> so , brb to try it :)
<yoshi> ;p
<yacoob> t, hmm.
<martianul`> and to configure my network in that console, what should i gotta make to configure it? :D
<yacoob> surely I'd like to leave my /mnt/stuff there, without need to backup first, restore later...
<yoshi> omg i dont know how to in console :/
<yoshi> i hope that some minds here will hlp.
<martianul`> eh...no problem
<martianul`> brb gotta try that sudo apt-get thing :)
<martianul`> thank
<martianul`> i`ll be back :P
<yoshi> is any date of relase -- edgy ?
<jonathan__> if anyone here is using edgy I'm having issues with adept
<zorglu_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<zorglu_> this release data seems to have a lot of success :)
<yoshi> edgy is beta. dont use it now.
<zorglu_> jonathan__: ask on #ubuntu+1 this is the channel for edgy
<jonathan__> true but it's for ubuntu?
<yoshi> yhy;P
<zorglu_> oh you mean like gnome only
<zorglu_> jonathan__: nope it is for any version of ubuntu
<jonathan__> yeah, i'm wondering if this isn't a KDE problem
<yoshi> noo
<jonathan__> oh, ok
<yoshi> Adept is trouble maker. better use console.
<Frumpy> where is php.ini found in kubuntu ?
<zorglu_> adept is the first tool i know which make it easy to install package
<yoshi> use search app.
<zorglu_> Frumpy: type 'locate php.ini'
<yoshi> check packages in adept and install with sudo apt-get install
<Frumpy> php is installed, i just don't know where to find php.ini, and locate does not find anything
<zorglu_> hmm a possibility would be that locate database is not uptodate
<zorglu_> you may update the database
<zorglu_> "locate -u"
<martianul`> back :D
<jonathan__> if i wanted to clear the apt packages i have dl'd to try and redl them. what is the command
<martianul`> can`t find the KDE module :P
<zorglu_> Frumpy: or maybe you dont search the 'good' name..
<zorglu_> jonathan__: 'sudo apt-get clean
<zorglu_> '
<martianul`> so...another way to install the graphic pack for kubuntu from server mode? :D
<martianul`> is any?
<scion> hello all
<scion> major problems since upgrade
<scion> no konqueror
<scion> and synaptic went nuts also
<scion> please help!
<scion> i am going insane here
<jonathan__> i'm getting this error everytime E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mbvo> can someone tell me why it tells mme SU returned with an error, when I go to administrator mode?
<zorglu_> scion: type 'lsb_release -c' and tell me what it replies ?
<scion> zorglu_: dapper
<zorglu_> hmm seems weird that a dapper goes completly wrong like that...
<hipolito> alo..
<zorglu_> such big trouble would have hit the news :)
<scion> konqueror comes up with an error loading the module icon view
<scion> and synaptic come up with an error about the syntax in sources.list
<scion> but sources.list is fine!
<zorglu_> guess synaptic parser no more works then :)
<zorglu_> ok got to go, see ya
<scion> can anyone help me?
<arkady> scion: are you sure sources.list is correct?
<scion> arkady: yes
<mbvo> every time i log in as root it tells me: The prosses for the system protocal dies unexpectedly.  What does this mean and how do i fix it?
<scion> arkady: but there was aprob before connecting to cyperfunk or whatever its called
<scion> for the multimedia packages
<arkady> scion: paste it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<arkady> scion: apt-get update works?
<scion> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27028/
<scion> cyperfunk part stalls in apt-get update
<scion> and apt-get now gives me same error as synaptic
<arkady> cipherfunk seems down, you have to comment out that line
<scion> okok apt back working, any ideas about konqueror not working after an update?
<ed_> does anyone own a thinkpad t60 w/ a ATI x1400??
<yoshi> <silence>
<arkady> scion: try to move konquerorrc
<dec> has anyone had any success installing vmware in ubuntu, I am having a hard time getting it to install
<teflon_> bye
<yoshi> CYa
<LjL> dec: i used to be able to install vmware-player just fine, by typing "sudo apt-get install vmware-player" after enabling the Multiverse repository
<dec> let me give that a try
<yoshi> ok it's 22:29. Time to sleep. CYAAAAAAaaaaaa..
<omar> heeeeelp please
<omar> my distro has become completely broken
<omar> I tried to install KDE 3.5.5
<omar> but it seems some of the packages could not be downloaded
<omar> and now it seems it is half installed
<omar> and broken
<arkady> omar: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Quaru> I'm using Kubuntu, I just upgraded to KDE 3.5.5, and can no longer connect to my wireless.
<BonBonTheJon> Quaru: try 'iwlist wlan0 scanning'
<Quaru> Found mine plus 4 others.
<BonBonTheJon> ok, are you connected to the internet on it
<Quaru> No.   I mean, the laptop says I'm connected, and the router does, but I cannot get anything on it.
<BonBonTheJon> Quaru: ok, can you ping the router
<omar> heeeelp
<omar> I am trying to fix my broken kubuntu distro
<Quaru> Alright, I'm connected now, but without any encryption..
<omar> I tried to install kde 3.5.5
<omar> and my kubuntu got screw.d
<omar> I have done  a sudo apt-get -f install
<omar> and I get the following error message
<omar> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 17334 package `kdepim-wizards':
<omar>  `Depends' field, reference to `kdepim-kresources': error in version: epoch in version is not number
<omar> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<omar> wtf is that?
<omar> =oS
<arkady> omar: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<omar> done
<omar> I get the same error
<omar> omar@gladia:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<omar> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 17334 package `kdepim-wizards':
<omar>  `Depends' field, reference to `kdepim-kresources': error in version: epoch in version is not number
<scion> arkady: cheers. cannot pm coz not registered
<scion> i'll try a rebbot now
<scion> *reboot
<omar> does anyone k
<omar> omar@gladia:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<omar> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 17334 package `kdepim-wizards':
<omar>  `Depends' field, reference to `kdepim-kresources': error in version: epoch in version is not number
<omar> does anyone knows how to go to a specific line in VI?
<omar> something like line 17334
<kkathman> omar how did you try to go to kde 3.5.5 ?
<omar> mmm
<omar> just enabled the repositories
<omar> mentioned in kde web page
<kkathman> besides adding the repo
<omar> on synaptic
<omar> then reloaded the package
<omar> and then "mark all updates"
<Zamboulie> ok guys
<omar> and then apply
<omar> and then wait
<Zamboulie> my mom is trying to print from her computer and the printer is connected to this one
<Zamboulie> how do i get it working
<omar> and then it told me that something WAS NOT downloaded
<omar> and asked me if I wanted to ignore the changes and I said NO
<omar> but I seems it ignored me
<arkady> omar: have you tried apt-get from cli?
<omar> :P
<Quaru> Alright, it seems to be working now..    But wlassistant still says it failed.
<omar> yep
<omar> I am doing that now
<omar> I made apt get -f install
<omar> my rep
<omar> omar@gladia:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<omar> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 17334 package `kdepim-wizards':
<omar>  `Depends' field, reference to `kdepim-kresources': error in version: epoch in version is not number
<kkathman> omar you didnt do it through the cli ?
<omar> arrrrgg
<omar> darn sensitive touchpad
<omar> sorry for the flood
<omar> mmm no
<kkathman> hmm
<Tm_T> kkathman: Hi. :)
<omar> isnt synaptic supposed to be for that?
<arkady> omar: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<DaSkreech> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DaSkreech> Zamboulie:  ^^^
<kkathman> thought maybe you just needed to do a sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Zamboulie> ok
<kkathman> hi Tm_T :)
<kkathman> Tm_T:  was that statement correct ??
* kkathman imagines Tm_T is already way ahead of us all :)
<Tm_T> What?
<kkathman> perhaps its just upgrade not dist-upgrade
<kkathman> either would work I think
<omar> ok
<omar> sudo apt-get update: E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<omar> I presume they are the CD repos
<kkathman> Tm_T:  to upgrade to 3.5.5  add the repo in the sources.list, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tm_T> omar: apt-get tells what did fail.
<Tm_T> And dist-upgrade with CARE. ;)
<kkathman> not sure if its upgrade or dist-upgrade
<omar> sudo apt-get upgrade:
<omar> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<omar>   libgksuui1.0-1: Depends: xbaqe-clients but it is not installable
<omar>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: ttf-thai-tlwg but it is not installed
<omar> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Tm_T> Anyway, good luck with it, I must go now. ->
<kkathman> bye Tm_T :)
<kathu> hello
<arkady> omar: paste your sources.list here: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions
<arkady> ops :P
<arkady> here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<omar> I did it!!
<omar> I think
<omar> I just deleted the packages that were giving problems from the status fil
<omar> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<omar>   libgksuui1.0-1: Depends: xbaqe-clients but it is not installable
<omar>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: ttf-thai-tlwg but it is not installed
<omar> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<omar> e
<omar> grr
<omar> igonre that
<omar> flood
<omar> but I did it, I deleted the packages that were giving me errors from the /var/lib/dpkg/status file
<omar> hey
<omar> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<omar>   libgksuui1.0-1: Depends: xbaqe-clients but it is not installable
<omar>   ubuntu-desktop: Depends: ttf-thai-tlwg but it is not installed
<omar> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<omar> hey
<omar> can anyone tell me  why do I get this error:
<omar> X Error: BadDevice,  Invalid or uninitialized input device 108
<omar> sorry 168
<omar> then, major opcode: 145
<omar> Minor opcode: 3
<omar> failed to open device
<omar> I get it in the konsole every 2 or 3 minutes
<omar> or something like that
<scion> arkady: that worked... phew!
<omar> ok well, I seems it is done
<omar> I will restart to see if kde 3.5.5 is up
<arkady> scion: good :)
<inteliwasp> thats odd... i dont see kde 3.5.5 on adept...
<BonBonTheJon> has anyone had good luck with 3.5.5
<kkathman> I had 3.5.5 on SUSE and it was fine
<BonBonTheJon> inteliwasp: gogo the kubunut website, there are directions there
<kkathman> Im thinking about installing on kubuntu now
<BonBonTheJon> kkathman: thanks, i'm installing it now
<kkathman> BonBonTheJon:  you just doin a apt-get upgrade ?
<BonBonTheJon> kkathman: no, you need to add in a repository, go to kubuntu's website, there are directions to do it
<kkathman> well yeah besides the repo, and the apt-get update
<Sebien> Hello.
<inteliwasp> oh, so i need one of those deb sites... /me is stupid... :P
<intelikey> in twmrc files what is the "= m "  in this line ..... Button3 = m     : window|icon   : f.resize
<BonBonTheJon> kkathman: with repo, you just do update
<jonathan__> i'm having trouble connecting to a printer on a linuxserver with a linux host...i can see the machine but not the printer
<kkathman> I have forgotten whether you have to do the dist-upgrade or just an upgrade for 3.5.5
<Sebien> How to suggest a new package inclusion for KUbuntu? I found https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MOTU/Packages/Candidates/Kubuntu?action=show&redirect=KubuntuSuggestedPackages but we should be logged to change the page.
<inteliwasp> i wonder if i shuld just jump to kde4...
<arkady> kkathman: upgrade is enough
<lupine_85> heh, probably not a great idea
<DaSkreech> Is there a changelog for 3.5.5 ?
<kkathman> arkady:   thanx :)
<DaSkreech> I recall Konqueror being better
<DaSkreech> and ... I think that was it
<arkady> inteliwasp: it's only a development snapshot by now
<Sebien> DaSkreech: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_4to3_5_5.php
<ubuntu> hello, im wondering if someone can help me out, i tried installing Edgy Eft lastnight and after my reboot i cannot start Kubuntu, i think there is somthing wrong with my xorg.conf...and if its any help while booting two things fail to load "RAID Drivers and VLM(i think thats what it said)
<kkathman> DaSkreech:  yah I had 3.5.5. on SUSE and really didnt notice too much difference at all
<Sebien> Oh, system tray icons don't blink everytime a window is switched, move, etc... That's anought to move :)
<DaSkreech> Sebien: Is there a 3.5.6?
<Sebien> No. 3.5.5 was released a few days ago.
<DaSkreech>  ubuntu: Do you know how to use irssi?
<DaSkreech> Sebien: Sorry I meant is one planned?
<ubuntu> no, what is that
<BonBonTheJon> i just looked thru the changelog, and for kdesu they just added sudo support?
<DaSkreech> It's a command line based IRC client
<Sebien> DaSkreech: Don't know. As I read 4.0 is postponed for Q3 2007, I think there will be more 3.5.X releases... unfortunately!
<DaSkreech>  ubuntu: You are using a live CD now?
<DaSkreech> Sebien: What?
<intelikey> ubuntu well the raid drivers will fail unless you have a raid array, and if you have to ask, then you don't.   try running  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: yes im using the kubuntu live CD
* DaSkreech falls to knees. NOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Sebien> DaSkreech: read that on dot.kde.org... Me searching...
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: whats wrong with a live cd?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: ah we should be able to use chroot to fix the problem
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Just hard to fix X errors with X running :)
<ubuntu> haha
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: The Nooooooo reaction ws to KDE4 being postponed no to you having a live CD "_" no worries mate
<magic> hi
* DaSkreech waves
<magic> i have this problem with run xgl sesion
<magic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27033/
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: oh, well im going to get off the live cd and try what you said
<DaSkreech> Have you asked in #ubuntu-xgl?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Wait
<DaSkreech> First do you know how to use different terminals?
<ubuntu> just konsol
<magic> ok
<ubuntu> konsole*
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: OK Press Alt+Ctrl+F1
<DaSkreech> To get back here press Alt+Ctrl+F7
<intelikey> ctrl is not needed in console DaSkreech
<jonathan__> what is the best way to share printers between linux
<intelikey> it doesn't hurt but not needed
<jonathan__> i'm using cups and samba now but i'm not able to see the printer
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I know but why confuse so early?
<DaSkreech> !print > jonathan__
<osoh> hi!
<BonBonTheJon> hi, osoh
<gun_>  ?
<DaSkreech> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<intelikey> DaSkreech i think you're "to get back here..." was never seen....  :)       i've done that too.   we should learn to put that on one line so they don't switch to console while we are typing the instructions....   :)
<BonBonTheJon> !ru
<DaSkreech> I win :)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Tell me about it :)
<BonBonTheJon> ::shakes fist at DaSkreech::
* DaSkreech shows BonBonTheJon how to use /me :)
<intelikey> oh well.  the M$ windows failsafe action will kick in and he'll reboot    :)
<Sebien> DaSkreech: http://www.arabek.net/future-of-amarok-interview-with-mark-kretschmann/   "Weve learned that KDE4 will slip to Q3 2007 approximately so we wont branch yet."  (from an Amarok developer)
* BonBonTheJon didn't know how people did that
<gun_>     
<DaSkreech> Yeah /help is a great thing
<DaSkreech> !ru > gun_
<intelikey> [f1] 
<jonathan__> daskreech, thank you for your help. However, using XP I can browse to the server, see the printer and connect. Using linux I can browse the machine but not see the printer. is this normal?
<DaSkreech> Hi ubuntu :)
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: what was that?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: OK Hold on
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: i pressed it and i got a terminal
<ubuntu> ok
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: OK Press Alt+Ctrl+F1 To get back here press Alt+Ctrl+F7
<ubuntu> ok
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: tell me when you are back
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: what do i need to do in ther terminal?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Just getting you familar to the concept. There are a set of thos so you can go Alt+Ctrl+F1 or F2 or F3
<Sebien> So, how to propose a new package for KUbuntu? Or how to meat a packager?
<DaSkreech> Gui is normally F7
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: ok
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: So jump to FI and log in
<DaSkreech> F1
<DaSkreech> And run irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<physicsnick> :)
<physicsnick> irssi rocks
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: log in as what?/
<physicsnick> best to use it within screen
<DaSkreech> then you can run /nick (somename)
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> ok
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: >_M
<DaSkreech> Live Cd Right
<DaSkreech> Open up a konsole :)
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> alright
<physicsnick> DaSkreech: you're best to run irssi in tty1 or in a screen session
<DaSkreech> run sudo passwd and give yourself a password
<physicsnick> in case you need to restart x
<physicsnick> screen -DR
<DaSkreech> physicsnick: Live CD has no Passwd so he can't log in tty1
<physicsnick> really?
<DaSkreech> Assuming that ubuntu is a he :)
<physicsnick> well just activate root login
<physicsnick> sudo -i
<physicsnick> then passwd
<DaSkreech> physicsnick: Wihout logging in?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: I am a he, and i set the password
<physicsnick> sure
<physicsnick> do it in a konsole in x
<physicsnick> then you can switch to tty1 and login as root
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Ok jump to terminal 1 and try log in
<Genix|linux> anyone get shockwave working on edgy?
<intelikey> ubuntu that's a linux console.   (tty1)   there are by default six consoles active on your computer, tty 1-6   the seventh is generally reserved for the X-window system  (xorg)  they are always active you can switch to them and login at anytime (the execption is single user mode) from the linux console you can do system mantainance or repairs,  or just run commands if you like.   (i use console/s exclusively, or almost)
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: i dont know how to login on a live cd
<david_> intelikey: if you do use consoles a lot, make sure you look into framebuffer and get nicer fonts on it
<physicsnick> on a live cd isn't the password just blank?
<physicsnick> for username type ubuntu and password leave it blank?
<DaSkreech> physicsnick: I don't think so
<physicsnick> hmph
<physicsnick> lemme google it
<DaSkreech> physicsnick: Maybe
<intelikey> david_ i'll take that into consideration...
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: try what physicsnick just said
<ubuntu> im logged in as ubuntu
<intelikey> david_ maybe i'll ponder it while watching a vidio in tty 2
<david_> teehee.
<physicsnick> DaSkreech: if that doesn't work, then you can sudo without a password on the livecd, so just make a new user altogether
<physicsnick> then you can login as that user on tty1
<intelikey> yes the live cd automatically logs you in as ubuntu   use   sudo -i      to switch to root
<david_> everyone goes though a phase of thinking wow most things are so much easier in a terminal. I'll do everything like this.
<DaSkreech> physicsnick: You can sudp passwd ubuntu and make a new passwd
<physicsnick> yep
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: on the terminal?
<physicsnick> that too
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: yes
<david_> but you grow out of it after a month or two when you realise it doesn't work with everything
<david_> terminal based use of the gimp being a prime example
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Nice :-) Ok run the command irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<DaSkreech> You should get a window
<physicsnick> david_: yes, but some things are better done in the console regardless
<intelikey> david_ gimp is a pointy/clicky/thingy   i have not need of such.
<DaSkreech> type /nick <somename> there if you want to change your name
<physicsnick> david_: for example, if you're trying to configure x, then you're better off using irssi in screen. so that if x breaks, or if you need to restart it, you don't need to log out of irc
<DaSkreech> then type /join #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> kkathman: Whats the http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase/kwin/?rev=571711&view=rev About?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: You can always jump back to here if you have issues
<kkathman> ???
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: i dont knwo what happened
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: what happened?
<DaSkreech> kkathman: It's part of the changelog for kde3.5.5
<ubuntu> it looked like an irc, but i couldnt type anything or see any others typing
<DaSkreech> Doesn't make sense to me
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Still logged in there?
<DaSkreech> Try Pressing Alt+2
<ubuntu> yes
<DaSkreech> What name did you use?
<kkathman> no idea
<intelikey> wasn't connected to a server  OR wasn't joined to a channel
<ubuntu> i dont know
<DaSkreech> Hmm Kwin accepts XShape1.1 now
<kkathman> just upgraded.. brb.. re logging into kde
<intelikey> use  /server irc.freenode.net
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: type /nick and a name you want to use
<ubuntu> oh ok, hang on
<intelikey> also /join #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<DaSkreech> Hi kubuntu
<kubuntu> DaSkreech: hi, i got it to work
<DaSkreech> Ok :)
<DaSkreech> You are in Irssi now?
<kubuntu> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Ok Do you want me to explain it a litle more or are you comfortable?
<_kkathman> kewl
<kkathman> kde 3.5.5 done and done
<kubuntu> explain what? *laughs* sorry, im still a fairly new linux user
* intelikey wonders why irssi defaults to TIMESTAMP = on   that is so (small network)'ish
<DaSkreech> kubuntu: WHy you had to use Alt+2 for instance
<Genix|linux> anyone know how i can get shockwave running?
<DaSkreech> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<kubuntu> oh, no
<Genix|linux> hmm
<Genix|linux> !Wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Genix|linux> !atm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> kubuntu: Ok So if you like you can reboot and when X fails you can login to Alt+Ctrl+F1 and use irssi to get here and use Alt+Ctrl+F2 to fix your computer :)
<jarn> How can I make the clock not use 24-hour time?
<DaSkreech> jarn: Righ Click _> Date and tiem Format
<DaSkreech> Time
<intelikey> set it to a/pm
<kubuntu> ok, will do..going to reboot now
<jarn> DaSkreech: I found that, but what do I set it to in there? The format?
<Genix|linux> DaSkreech: you know if wine works on edgy and/or amd64?
<jarn> DaSkreech: Oh wait, found it.
<jarn> DaSkreech: Somehow I never noticed that dropdown box and was trying random type combinations. :P
<jarn> DaSkreech: Thanks.
<DaSkreech> Genix|linux: On Edgy yes. On AMD64 I don't know My very high suspicion would be yes
<intelikey> Genix|linux no 64bit wine.   you can use a 32bit chrooted wine on a 64bit system
<kkathman> has anyone installed Firefox 2 rc2 ??
<kkathman> I guess not :(
<kkathman> darn
<Genix|linux> intelikey: i'm still a little new to this what is chrooted?
<axel> !gnugadu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnugadu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Genix|linux> ok
<Genix|linux> thanks
<Genix|linux> i gotta learn to use these channel commands lol
<arkady> kkathman: i've tried it
<axel> !kadu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kadu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<axel> !temp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<max__> DaSkreech: this is ubuntu/kubuntu
<axel> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<DaSkreech> max__: Welcome
<kkathman> arkady:  im tryingt properly configure mplayer to play embedded video from sites like CNN  or BBC... Had this working under suse with the mplayer plug in, but dont find where thats configred in FF2 rc2
<DaSkreech> max__: Whats the error message X throws?>
<kkathman> but that was with 1.5.0.6
<Novh> is there a similiar function to "calc" in Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Novh: Pres Alt+Space
<DaSkreech> Type in what you want to know
<Novh> ah, thx
<DaSkreech> Novh: If you really want to know there is a app called speedcrunk
<DaSkreech> Crunch
<max__> DaSkreech:when i boot up i get two fails, RAID arrays and VLM volume groups, i try to do <startx> but it gives me an error, i asked my father and he said it was probably an xorg.conf error
<DaSkreech> You can Press Alt+Space and type speed to get it
<arkady> kkathman:  idon't know.. i've only tried it, i'm using konqueror and flock
<kkathman> arkady:   flock??
<tanubis> speedcrunch isn't bad
<intelikey> LVM ?
<DaSkreech> max__: Probably right. You have RAID now?
<arkady> kkathman: yes, www.flock.com
<max__> DaSkreech: i do not know what RAID is, im very new to linux
<intelikey> no raid
<kkathman> arkady:  ahh ok I'll check that out
<kkathman> CNN seems to be stubborn about media playing :(
<DaSkreech> max__: It's not Linux related perse but I think it's safe to say that you don't have it if you don't know what it is
<max__> oh, ok
<Novh> what is Katapult?
<DaSkreech> When you do startx it gives you na error.. can you give us the error
<arkady> kkathman: cnn works fine in konqueror for me
<DaSkreech> intelikey: you!!!
<max__> uumm, i dont know it offhand
<DaSkreech> Novh: An application launcher
<kkathman> arkady:  with flock?
<DaSkreech> max__: Press Alt+Ctrl+F2 login and run startx
<Novh> ah
<Novh> cool
<max__> ok, just a sec
<DaSkreech> intelikey: how do you use pastebin from console?
<Novh> well
<intelikey> Novh or a machanical device for throwing things
<Novh> =p
<arkady> kkathman: with konqueror
<intelikey> i use gpm
<Novh> time to sleep
<Novh> cya
<kkathman> oh ok
<intelikey> DaSkreech so it's same as from a gui for me
<kkathman> arkady:  what media player do you have built in?
<arkady> kkathman: in konqueror? kmplayer
<kkathman> okie doke
<kkathman> I'll give that a go
<TheHighChild> anyone know of a way to put all my ebooks online and indexed?
<intelikey> DaSkreech easiest way will be for him to   startx > errors 2>&1   then dcc you the results
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<intelikey> /dcc send DaSkreech errors
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Assuming that DCC can reach me which I doubt :)
<Frumpy> in kubuntu, mysql-4.0, i need to have root access to create a database.  sudo does not appear to work.  and there is no root in kubuntu ?
<TheHighChild> Frumpy: sudo -i
* DaSkreech considers handing max__ over to intelikey ;-)
<intelikey> DaSkreech you got the default ports blocked
<DaSkreech> intelikey: triple firewalled
<max__> DaSkreech: Server error: no screens found     XIO: fatal IO error 104(connection reset by peer) on X server ":o.o" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 evernts running~
<intelikey> max__ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<max__> will try that intelikey, be right back
<intelikey> oh "on X server"  i misread as "no screens"
<intelikey> nah disreguard last brain fart
* arkady go to sleep (bye! :))
<DaSkreech> Bye
<jonathan__> i hate this....why does printing have to always be so hard
<Genix|linux> wow chroot is a little confusing lol
<intelikey> hehhe screen scrolled just at the right time.... :)
<kkathman> arkady:  forgot that kmplayer is needed rather than just mplayer :)
<max__> intelikey: i tried that and i got the same error
<intelikey> Genix|linux it is in a very basic way a vertual machine running in your system     a linux emulator running in linux if you will.    (not entirely accurate of course)
<intelikey> max__ what did you set for default rezelution ?
<Genix|linux> so i just run this chroot and it will open a terminal emulating an i386 linux system?
<max__> 1024 by 7somthing
<Genix|linux> then i dl wine and compile in this thing?
<intelikey> max__ run it again with the switch -plow   appended    and on the monitor section don't choose the simple
<max__> i chose advanceed
<intelikey> ok and you do know your refresh rate
<max__> but i will try that, be right back
<max__> no i do not
<intelikey> then how did you set it in the advanced settings ?
<Genix|linux> intelikey is that right?
<max__> it had all the settings already highlighted
<max__> ill try again but not advanced, or simple
<max__> brb
<intelikey> Genix|linux that is the basic idea.  the concept   but as you said it's more complex than that.
<Genix|linux> hmm
<Genix|linux> ok
<Genix|linux> let's hope i can figure this out
<Genix|linux> still pretty much a linux n00b
<Genix|linux> heh
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Happy 10th Birthday KDE | Kubuntu Support Channel | KDE 3.5.5, KOffice1.6 released | Edgy Beta Released | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<max__> intelikey: framebuffer, yes or no?
<Riddell> topicdiff: koffice 1.6 released
<intelikey> no
<josh_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<intelikey> i may be substituting advanced for expert in the monitor setup options....    (hmmmmm)
<DaSkreech> !koffice
<ubotu> Integrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubu packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-151.php
<kkathman> I kinda tried XGL for a while on SUSE, and the initial effects are "cool" but personally I felt it was a still a bit buggy to use everyday :)
<intelikey> are the listing "simple advanced expert" ?   if so max__ needs probably to use advanced
<max__> they are like that
<intelikey> k then pick advanced
<max__> ok,
<max__> framebuffer, yes or no?/
<intelikey> no
<kkathman> thats just my own personal experience with it...other may find it very helpful (the zoom feature is good for people that have failing eyesight, for instance)
<intelikey> yeah i tried to install nvidia drivers here.... i couldn't get past the license...
<max__> im sorry intelikey its simple, meduim, advanced
<intelikey> meduim
<max__> still the same error
<intelikey> max__ if you say advanced you will have to supply your horizonal sync and vertical refresh rates for your monitor.
<max__> i used medium
<intelikey> max__ what vidio card ?
<max__> im not sure, its an onboard video card
<intelikey> lshw
<otaku-san> hey lately when I'm going to upgrade these sources come up with an error deb.opera.com etch Release and  security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/(all of the Packs and Sources) and another one
<intelikey> or  lshw | less    so you can scroll up and down in it
<otaku-san> why?  Did the sources change?
<max__> what is lshw?
<intelikey> a command.
<max__> type it in in a command?
<intelikey> max__ type   lshw | less
<max__> ok, brb
<intelikey> and tell me what vidio card
#kubuntu 2006-10-17
<magic> como puedo arreglar mis poblemas de video en la sesion xgl?
* DaSkreech jams out to SongBird!
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<intelikey> otaku-san can you pastebin the error   and  your sources.list
<magic> sorry
<DaSkreech> magic: Also try #ubuntu-xgl
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: Whats up?
<DaSkreech> magic: They can be helpful
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: Rain Clouds!
<otaku-san> intelikey: sure thing...hold on
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: you to?  It's poring here
<intelikey> it sprunkel here all night  :)
<max__> intel 82845G/GL chipset intergrated graphics devicce
<intelikey> sprunkel is the past tense of sprinle isn't it ?
<intelikey> sprinkle that is
<inteliwasp> how do i make the system tray icons stack on top of them selves?
<max__> intelikey: intel 82845G/GL chipset intergrated graphics devicce
<DaSkreech> inteliwasp: May need to change your System tray settings
<intelikey> max__ ok in this irssi session type this without the quotes.  "/dcc send intelikey /etc/X11/xorg.conf "
<DaSkreech> inteliwasp: Right click o nthe K menu and choose configure panel
<DaSkreech> And set your size down to 48 pixels
<intelikey> let me look at your config file...
<max__> thank you very much for your help
<intelikey> max__ ?
<max__> yes?
<silox> Tecom BT3030 - Anyone know if this bluetooth USB adapter is supported in Linux??
<silox> sorry i ment BT3033
<intelikey> the xorg.conf file ?
<max__> i sent it
<intelikey> hmmm you behind a firewall ?
<max__> no
<intelikey> router ?
<max__> no
<max__> i typed it in clicked enter and nothing happened
<max__> that, right? "/dcc send intelikey /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<intelikey> without the quotes  yes
<max__> hang on intelikey
<natalia> is anyone here using a print server with kubuntu?
<silox> natalia yupp
<natalia> What did you have to do to get it to work?  I know the IP of the print server and the port the printer is on... but cant get it to print
<silox> or i use ubuntu ^^
<intelikey> you can check alt+1 alt+2 alt+3 for other windows (error messages) in irssi.   irssi uses a screen-like display by default.
<intelikey> @ max__
<natalia> I am using lpd
<silox> what services does your printserver support?
<silox> ok
<natalia> so I have lpd://IP_ADDRESS/3
<otaku-san> intelikey: heres the pastebin http://pastebin.ca/205564
<intelikey> looking
<natalia> but when I print a test page nothing come out of the printer
<otaku-san> thanks
<max__> i tried again and no luck
<silox> natalia wait one sec
<natalia> ok :)
<silox> is it a printserver in the printer or an external?
<natalia> an external
<silox> ok have u tried Samba and Cups?
<natalia> currently my windows computers can print to it with out issue - just need to know how to get my linux one working
<natalia> I have cups yes
<max__> intelikey: i tried to send, you not get it?
<silox> in wIndows can u search the printserver in the "Computer Search" tool?
<natalia> yes in windows I can it works well
<ypsila> good morning
<natalia> also I can ping the print server from my linux machine too
<intelikey> max__ are you are doing that right here as iff you were talking to me aren't you ?   not in a console bash shell ?
<silox> okey then u must take Samba
<max__> yes
<natalia> I have to install samba?
<intelikey> no i'm not getting any offer.
<silox> yes if u cant change to it in printer settings but i am sure that your printserver supports some more then SMB..
<max__> dcc send intelikey /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<silox> what the name on your print server?
<natalia> this is it here: http://www.humra.com/product_info.php?products_id=540&osCsid=b0777ef9de111ae0ff195d64df707201
<silox> ok
<natalia> i sais it support UNIX LPR/LPD printing.
<natalia> it
<silox> yes..
<silox> but u have to configure it to run on that i think
<silox> do u know the IP to it?
<natalia> So I installed cups - then tried to add the printer using the lpr:// method
<natalia> yes
<max__> intelikey: is there no other way to send?
<silox> try to go to it in firefox..
<intelikey> otaku-san that's all in your sources.list????  man.   there are repetes in there btw.     291 lines of sources......
<natalia> im in there now
<silox> ok
<silox> see any setup thins? ^^
<natalia> sorry - I didnt follow that last question
<intelikey> max__ have a look in alt+1  that's the number one above the letters keys
<silox> *things :P sorry my sleepy bad english ;)
<natalia> setup things in firefox?
<natalia> no I dont see any
<max__> private messages frmo unregistered users are disabled
<natalia> unless you mean if I go to the webadmin of the print server?
<silox> natalia exactly :)
<natalia> yes im in there already
<tom__> whassup little dog
<intelikey> and that's probably blocking dcc actions
<silox> natalia is Unix support enabled?
<max__> how do i fix that?
<intelikey> max__ looks like you have to be regestered to send files on this server
<natalia> there is no such option that I can see
<otaku-san> intelikey: ya.....it's f'sking huge....I need to clean it...but don't know what to nuke...scared I might bork something
<max__> how can i register in irssi
<DaSkreech> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<silox> natalia k :/ hmm
<max__> !register
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help register
<natalia> I have SNMP option
<otaku-san> bot abuse! hehehe
<natalia> silox - how did you get yours to work?
<intelikey> otaku-san my sources.list is three lines i think.
<silox> ok..
<otaku-san> intelikey: ......  o.0  what is in it....do you compile everything?
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<silox> i enabled unix support (LPD) and copied the printer name from the webmin and configured it..
<ypsila> good morning
<natalia> perhaps I have not enabled LPD?
<Pinkle_Rose> hi
<max__> whats the command to register?
<silox> but i think its much easier to run with SMB,,
<otaku-san> intelikey: I ran in too many problems when I had only the original repos...so I got some more with stuff I needed....kinda grew after that
<silox> natalia maybe..
<Pinkle_Rose> how to turn on visualisations in amarok?
<intelikey> /msg nickserv register <passwd>
<Pinkle_Rose> i have problem with libvisual
<natalia> this unit does not have smb support though
<otaku-san> ypsila: Good morning to you.  Do you have a question? Also, no need to say hello..just post your question
<intelikey> otaku-san well anyway  your list needs a cleaning even if you keep all those repos there are some duplicates in there.
<silox> natalia: yeah i sah that now ^^
<natalia> also I have lpr installed from using apt-get install lpr
<otaku-san> intelikey: ya....I just noticed that.....hehehehe...what are the ones you saw?
<max__> intelikey: <nickerver: No such nick/channel>
<ypsila> otaku-san: I only tried to be polite, as european educated person
<intelikey> otaku-san might i sujest "grep -ve'#' /etc/apt/sources.list | sort -u > clean.list "    and have a look in ~/clean.list
<intelikey> max__ typo   nickserv
<silox> natalia: wait i will ask google ;)
<max__> oops
<natalia> silox - ok thanks
<ypsila> my question: ff - firefox produces black-screen when java
<otaku-san> ypsila: Always good!  I completely understand...but if a lot of people are posting...introductions kinda just make clutter...it's a bit informal here.  But, always nice to hear a hello or good morning!
<max1_> ok, now im registered, ill send now intelikey
<ypsila> otaku-san: thx, I'm usually in kubuntu-de and it is not my question :-)
<ypsila> just asking for someone who does not trust his english
<max1_> did you get it intelikey?
<otaku-san> intelikey: I'll try that
<naegling23> does anyone know the manual way to change screen resolution, its something like sudo nvidia something
<intelikey> max1_ looking
<kkathman> is there someway to keep that "popup blocked" message from constantly coming up in Konqueror ???
<kkathman> thats irritating
<ypsila> holla
<ishimaru_kaito> holla senor
<axel> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<ypsila> ishimaru_kaito: just in case you meant me, I'm a lady, sorry
<otaku-san> it's hola...heheheh not holla! ;)
<ypsila> otaku-san: it was just meant to express my surprise
<silox> natalia: try to whrite this in IPP ipp://ipnumer:631/lp1
<otaku-san> Ahhh!  Are you German?
<ypsila> otaku-san: yes
<intelikey> max1_ do a quick    "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-i810 "   just to make sure the driver is installed.
<max1_> ok, brb
<otaku-san> intelikey: ok I put in the command and looked where my source list is...but no clean.list....where did it go?
<intelikey> otaku-san the "clean.list" is in your home dir
<otaku-san> ahhhhhh
<natalia> silox - its going very slow since I changed the printing system to LPR
<ypsila> otaku-san: I would like to know where you do come from
<natalia> need to change it back to cups i guess
<silox> natalia yes CUPS need to be enabled
<intelikey> max1_ you back ?
<ypsila> how do i get java5 with adept?
<otaku-san> ypsila: I am from the US....hehehe an uneducated american ;)
<max1_> intelikey: it is the latest
<natalia> silox - having a hard time changing it back it freezes up
<ypsila> otaku-san: nice, but why that  -san nick?
<natalia> there we go
<ypsila> otaku-san: not proud to be an us? *kidding*
<silox> natalia: hehe arent u so happy when things work as u want ^^
<max1_> intelikey: it is the latest
<ishimaru_kaito> ypsila: apesadumbrado, mi error. hola
<intelikey> max1_ ok. good.   now open the config in an editior and change one line.    "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf "   and scroll down to the line that says  "        DefaultDepth    24 "   change the number to 16   save and exit.
<natalia> silox - oh yea hahaha
<ishimaru_kaito> ps - not really spanish
<max1_> ok, brb
<otaku-san> ypsila: san basically means Mr. and otaku is someone really obsessed with something (like Linux) so it means Mr.Obsessed
<natalia> silox - Ok i tried the way you said no joy same thing happens
<ypsila> ishimaru_kaito:  i do not speak portugais
<silox> natalia: ok try port 80 instead
<Jucato> otaku = Japanese term for "geek" :P
<silox> and http instead of IPP://
<ishimaru_kaito> otaku - short for fanboy
<ypsila> :-D
<otaku-san> ypsila: No, I love my country.  And Japan as you can tell
* Jucato wonders why some anime "fans" love to call themselves "otaku"
<otaku-san> actually it's a bit of an insulting term Jucato
<natalia> silox - same thing
<Jucato> otaku-san: which only makes me wonder even more :)
<otaku-san> ishimaru_kaito: are you Japanese?
<ishimaru_kaito> it's to do with being obsessed....   from wikipedia : In modern Japanese slang, an otaku refers to an overtly obsessive fan of any one particular theme, topic, or hobby.
* ypsila only needs a simple answer
<ypsila> latex
<otaku-san> Jucato: hehehehe ya...but I thought...hmmm I love Linux so lets be obsessive about it!
<ypsila> leather
<max1_> intelikey: i changed it, did <startx> and got the same error
<ypsila> java5 with adept
* Jucato also wonders if ishimaru_kaito is japanese
<otaku-san> ishimaru_kaito: ya thats why I called my self that...I'm obsessed with Linux!  So Mr.Obsessed Linux Guy
<natalia> silox - I changed it back to lpd: and now the state sais Queued instead of Error
<intelikey> max1_ ok i need the output of lshw.   do this  "lshw > out.lshw "    and come back here and type in "/dcc send intelikey out.lshw"
<max1_> ok, brb
<ypsila> ichnennemichgleichmamasan
<silox> natalia: find something on google:  "In cups (web interface...) choose device Internet Printing protocol (http) and enter the URI as follows http://IP adress of the PN1200/lp1     It is now shown in CUPS as http://xx.xx.xxx:80/lp1....     After that CUPS requests to install the appropriate driver for your printer and it should work..."
<silox> Natalia: look like some progress.. =)
<otaku-san> intelikey: so in the clean list....is that what I need?  or is that the things that I need to delete?
<max1_> lshw > out.lshw/dcc send intelikey out.lshw
<max1_> oops
<intelikey> otaku-san that's a single copy of every thing you already have.  it removed the dups
<silox> natalia can u print a testpage?
<natalia> silox - where is device internet printint protocol?
<natalia> silox - no thats what I am trying to do
<intelikey> otaku-san dups comments and blank lines
<ypsila> ok, thx for the help
<silox> natalia yeah i know ^^ but i thought maybe it worked now ;)
<intelikey> max1_ from the /   onward
<otaku-san> intelikey: ok!  Thanks man.
<silox> natalia I think u can use the Gnome Print Tool also
<natalia> silox - I dont see that option in cups that you mentioned
<max1_> intelikey: what?
<silox> natalia wait let me see her
<silox> e
<intelikey> max1_ the /dcc command
<max1_> what abou tit?
<max1_> about it*
<intelikey> send me the file ?
<max1_> that work?
<intelikey> no
<max1_> what is the exact command?
<intelikey> /dcc send intelikey out.lshw
<otaku-san> ok I'm out of here!
<otaku-san> peace
<Jucato> sayonara otaku-san :P
<intelikey> otaku-san luck with it
<ypsila> love
<silox> natalia didnt find it here either lol must be some really old stuff i read ^^
<natalia> silox - I need to head out for a bit dinner is ready - if you are here when I get back thats great - if not thanks for your help
<natalia> much appreciated :)
<silox> natalia i can try to search for some answer at the time ;)
<snook353> does anyone have any experience with ndiswrapper and kubuntu?
<silox> *answers
<intelikey> DaSkreech you around ?
<natalia> thanks :)
<ypsila> god night
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Shhhh
<max1_> that work?
<intelikey> DaSkreech is there any know issue with the i810 ?
<intelikey> vidio
<DaSkreech> Not as far as Iknow it should have Open source drivers and everything
<max1_> it says "out.lshw no such directory"
<DaSkreech> And it worked before correct?
<max1_> yes
<intelikey> max1_ then you need to do the command again that makes the file.....   "lshw > ~/out.lshw 2>&1 "
<max1_> ok, brb
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<max1_> buffer IO error
<intelikey> DaSkreech http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27045/plain/ max1_'s xorg.conf
<intelikey> max1_ that's fine.  now send it.
<max1_> oh ok
<tjako> hi all
<max1_> it still says no such file
<tjako> happy birth day to you
<Jucato> ?
<Ranma2264> I'm having problem to mount devices via desktop icons the only way to mount it is doing right click, anyone with the same issue?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Seems standard
<intelikey> DaSkreech yeah.
<DaSkreech> Whatsthe errors?
<tjako> i have some similar problem: i mounted my ntfs disks in media, but i need a desktop shortcut
<intelikey> that's what's trubbling me.
<intelikey> no screens found
<max1_> could changing anyrginf in my sources.list make this happen?
<tjako> alias tjako t-bone
<intelikey> normally a no screens will be the vid card or the mon section   both look ok.
<intelikey> max1_ can you confirm that the file is not in your home dir.   go to that console and type "ls "
<tjako> anybody know how to create desktop shortcuts of maps in /media/*.*
<intelikey> tjako right click the desktop ?
<tjako> doesnt work
<tjako> which to choose : create folder/launcher/document
<Ranma2264> I'm trying to update hal by source, but I have a problem where can I find policy kit?
<intelikey> launcher
<tjako> and then what should i fill in?
<intelikey> and input the full /path/name you want tjako
<tjako> in command?
<intelikey> yep
<max1_> its not there
<intelikey> tjako konq should use the program associated with the type.
<tjako> hey great inelikey! it works!! thankx so much, i have been struggling with this for 3 days already!
<intelikey> max1_ hmmmm   ok lets see what DaSkreech comes up with.
<max1_> the file isnt that long
<max1_> i can coppy it
<intelikey> DaSkreech what's the word on max1_ xorg problem ?
<tjako> no i just needed a fast way to access my ntfsdrives, which are correctly mounted and are readable and writable
<soulrider> hi everyone
<max1_> thank both of you for the help
<intelikey> the file max1_ ?   which file ?
<max1_> huh
<vge> can somebody tell me, how can i disable "mouse rolling over taskbar tabs changing the window problem"?
<vge> taskbar==panel
<intelikey> max1_ what monitor do you have ?
<max1_> Gateway LE500
<DaSkreech> Did you buy the computer?
<max1_> its never given me probelms untill i tried to switch to Edgy Eft
<tjako> anybody know why internet connections through http in ubuntu go sooo slow?
<intelikey> max1_ i betting there is a bug in the version of xorg.  or possably the i810 driver for that version.
<max1_> can can i fix it?
<tjako> i have fast adsl 6 mbit, but looking up the url takes ages
<DaSkreech> max1_: When did you upgrade?
<max1_> lastnight
<DaSkreech> Did you try a Dist-upgrade today?
<max1_> no
<DaSkreech> try that ;-)
<max1_> whats the command?
<Blacken> tjako: Sounds like a DNS problem.
<DaSkreech> Sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> max1_ you can try one more time the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "   and use  "vesa" driver   it should work but be somewhat limited on the rez.
<intelikey> oh sorry i was typing not reading.....
<max1_> ok, brb
<intelikey> DaSkreech max1_ i'm out for a bit.
<DaSkreech> OK
<DaSkreech> Me and you max1_
<tjako> i doubt it is DNS because i have solid ip and downloading files goes very fast, it only takes ages when i type in a url before the page loads
<Zaire> is there an alternate way of purging all files from a package aside from apt-get remove package --purge cause that didn't work
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> sudo dpkg -P <name?
<Zaire> hmm i'll have to try that cause mysql configs aren't being purged and neither are php5's
<max1_> no luch
<max1_> luck*
<DaSkreech> After the apt-get update?
<DaSkreech> dist-upgrade?
<max1_> yes
<DaSkreech> Did you try the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose vesa?
<max1_> vesa?
<DaSkreech> Yes instead of i810
<max1_> i should try that?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<max1_> ok
<max1_> brb
<DaSkreech> :-)
<max1_> DaSkreech: nothin
<DaSkreech> Startx throws what error?
<jason__> hello
<jason__> what's the proper way of loading kernel modules in a specific order on Edgy?  (in my case, these modules [usbhid, appletouch]  get autoloaded anyway, so I need to do it before hotplug/discover gets around to it, or blacklist the modules and specifically load them in /etc/modules)
<max1_> Fatal server error: no screens found  XIO: fatal IO error 104(connection reset by peer) on X server ":o.o" after 0 requesting (0 known processed) with 0 events running
<DaSkreech> max1_: That's the literal error
<DaSkreech> :o.o
<driz> hey my good friends anyone knows what this means?----->E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<max1_> yes
<LjL> driz: close Adept
<max1_> \wait
<driz> oh ya thanks
<max1_> its 0.0
<max1_> ":0.0"
<max1_> with the " in ti
<max1_> it*
<DaSkreech> Ah Ok
<DaSkreech> Zero point zero then?
<DaSkreech> not Oh point Oh ?
<max1_> yes
<max1_> yes] 
<driz> ummmm... i did but it keeps saying it?
<DaSkreech> driz: try dpkg --configure -a
<DaSkreech> sudo that :)
<driz> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<driz> thats what i got
<cpk2> driz: is adept open?
<DaSkreech> driz: Sure you don't have adept/synaptic/dpkg/apt-get/aptitude running elsewhere?
<driz> let me try
<driz> ps -x
<inteliwasp> what is a good gui based text editor that is simaler to notepad and can be opened with a hot key
<driz> DaSkreech: i don't see it in the list
<LjL> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<DaSkreech> max1_: Hmm
<LjL> inteliwasp: anything can be opened with a shortcut key, you just have to set one in System Settings
<DaSkreech> Man I'm really hating on Kaffiene
<LjL> inteliwasp: as for the editor, i think "kedit" is the most basic
<inteliwasp> thanks
<driz> LjL: thanks
<LjL> inteliwasp: the default Kate is not that bad anyway, imho, even though it does have a few more buttons than Notepad...
<soulrider> does anyone know of a program i can use to block IPs and domains ?
<soulrider> kind of like peerguardian for windows
<soulrider> but easy to add and remove IPs and domainds
<soulrider> domains*
<LjL> soulrider: you can probably just edit the /etc/hosts.deny file
<LjL> soulrider: "man hosts.deny"
<soulrider> lol, i didnt know that existed :P
<m4x1mum> guys i have install windows after installing kubuntu how to repair the grub?
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> i think i have enough programming skills to make a program to edit it :D
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27045/plain/
<DaSkreech> THat's max1_'s xorg.conf
<driz> i have this thing---->X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166---> it appears everytime i do some sort of command i have no idea why it comes up or how to fix it
<DaSkreech> he's getting an error of Fatal server error: no screens found  XIO: fatal IO error 104(connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requesting (0 known processed) with 0 events running
<DaSkreech> This is directly after an upgrade to Edgy
<gameman73> how can i install eselect or opengl-update
<m4x1mum> currently i can only boot to windows, how to make the loader to recognise kubuntu as well? anyone?
* DaSkreech waves at ryanakca :)
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: no clue... I used it, but not that much, the config file seems fine... did you try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<ryanakca> (or whatever it is now in edgy)?
<driz> can anyone check this for me. I got the error after running "sudo apt-get update"
<DaSkreech> Hi h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> hi
<driz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27049/
<DaSkreech>  h3sp4wn: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27045/plain/
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: he's getting an error of Fatal server error: no screens found  XIO: fatal IO error 104(connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requesting (0 known processed) with 0 events running
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Where he == max1_
<DaSkreech> ryanakca: Ypu and dropped it back to vesa
<h3sp4wn> Option          "XkbModel"      "pc11" (that is wrong)(
<ryanakca> odd...
<DaSkreech> So I don't think that it's a i810 error anymore
<ryanakca> no...
<DaSkreech> _max1: You there?
<max1_> yes
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn is saying that xkbmodel is wrong
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: XGL howto's tend to be good at debugging xorg stuff... (imho)... doesn't mean xgl will work with i810, just that they have lot's of troubleshooting info for various vid cards
<ryanakca> yeah, shouldn't it be 'pc104' or something along those lines?
<h3sp4wn> If I was using i810 I would use edgy
<h3sp4wn> (much better intel video drivers in edgy)
<Kim^J> How do I turn of singleclick in KDE?
<ryanakca> Kim^J: system settings / kcontrol
<Kim^J> ryanakca: And then?
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: And that would throw a No screens Found Error?
<ryanakca> Kim^J: Keyboard & Mouse, Mouse, Icons -> change setting
<edytt> help!!! how to make the loader recognise linux again?? i installed windows after installing kubuntu
<Zaire> some ppl may wanna read this http://kerneltrap.org/node/7228
<Zaire> its about the nvidia kernel
<BonBonTheJon> driz: you need to run 'wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add'
<ryanakca> edytt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: No but it would probably complain about the keyboard
<DaSkreech> !grub > edytt
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: So that's not the problem then
<driz> BonBonTheJon: it doesn't seem to work?
<gameman73> call me stupid, but whats the server glx vendor string supposed to be when your using ati's drivers  (from glxinfo)
<driz> W: GPG BonBonTheJon:  error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn, ryanakca: Any Flashes of perception?
<BonBonTheJon> driz: ok do 'wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/12B83718.gpg' to download the gpg
* DaSkreech hates kaffiene now
<BonBonTheJon> driz: tell me when that is done downloading
<ryanakca> DaSkreech: none at the moment... it's probably something tediously simple that we've overlooked... or not :)
<DaSkreech> Well that's 4 people now (5 counting max1_)
<dbglt> ok
<dbglt> just changed all instances of dapper to edgy in my sources.list then ran an update, then a dist-upgrade... I downloaded about 660mb of stuff, and now there are a few packages it can't find
<dbglt> and it won't let me continue
<driz> BonBonTheJon:
<driz> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<driz> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<driz> oops sorry
<BonBonTheJon> driz: did it download the gpg key
<dbglt> firefox, and a few kdegraphics packages and some libpopler thing
<dbglt> any way to fix that up? :\
<edytt> if i rewrite the windows bootloaded will i be able to boot to windows later?
<max1_> \
<driz> BonBonTheJon: I'm sure it did
<driz> ya
<edytt> ?
<BonBonTheJon> driz: ok, now run 'sudo apt-key add 12B83718.gpg' to add it
<max1_> DaSkreech: ?
<driz> BonBonTheJon: it said ok should i run "sudo apt-get update"
<BonBonTheJon> edytt: do you mean to have more of a time out
<BonBonTheJon> driz:
<BonBonTheJon> yes
<DaSkreech> edytt: As long as grub can handle it
<DaSkreech> max1_: Yes?
<max1_> do you not no anything else i could do about my problem?
<max1_> know*
<driz> BonBonTheJon: ok it's done and it worked. after the update how do i make the full changes? is it "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<BonBonTheJon> driz: yeah, if you just got the listings, then upgrade to get the goods
<driz> BonBonTheJon: sweet thanks man
<BonBonTheJon> driz: glad to be of service
<driz> cool :-)
<livingdaylight> is it still KDE's Birthday?
<BonBonTheJon> livingdaylight: it was on Saturday
<livingdaylight> oh... i missed it
<livingdaylight> any cake left?
<driz> oh man problem!!! >.< The following packages have unmet dependencies: python2.4-dev: Depends: python2.4 (= 2.4.3-0ubuntu4) but 2.4.3-0ubuntu6 is installeE: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.d
<driz> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<BonBonTheJon> driz: sorry, i don't know much about python
<driz> BonBonTheJon: ok :(
<DaSkreech> max1_: Well I'm going off the xorg.conf idea and so far it seems that's not what is throwing the error
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Maybe it could be that there is no program starting up?
<DaSkreech> KDM isn
<DaSkreech> 't running?
<cpk2> driz: try apt-get install -f
<max1_> ok
<pedro3494> hi
<driz> awsome.. :-D works now thanks again
<max1_> DaSkreech: do you know what else it could possiblybe?
<max1_>  be*
<DaSkreech> Well the section about it not having any requests is owrrying to me
<BonBonTheJon> hey cpk2
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Some people don't use kdm (me included)
* NightBird prepares a virtual machine to play with kubuntu
<cpk2> driz: -f install worked?
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: What would X call then?
<DaSkreech> It's getting no requests it says which seems fishy to me
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: hi
<driz> cpk2: ya
<peacekpr> lupine_85: FYI, your suggestion of "sudo swapoff -a" worked for my harddrive partioning issue from LiveCD
<peacekpr> much appreciated :)
<kkathman> bbiab
<driz> I just tried to do those updates listed on the kubuntu website but all i got was an ok how do i get them installed.
<BonBonTheJon> driz: what updates
<SiLOX> natalia: have u solved your problem with the printserver? :)
<driz> BonBonTheJon: i thought i after adding the keys and get those ok everything should be done but i dont think i installed them just added the keys
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: So has X never worked for the case in question ?
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: is that busid in the Device section ok?
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Wroked great right up unti a dist-upgrade to edgy
<driz> i tried the apt-get update and upgrade and nothing happened... Do i have them installed already?
<BonBonTheJon> driz: when you run 'sudo apt-get update' does it still give errors
<cpk2> driz: what are you trying to install?
<BonBonTheJon> driz: you must have the latest versions
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Why ask in here then ? (you were making me think it was dapper)
<BonBonTheJon> driz: plus that repository holds mostly codecs for windows files
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: ask whoever to go to ubuntu+1
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: I've been asking in +1 but no one seems to say anything :)
<driz> no more errors. i was trying to get the new KOffice 1.6 and KDE 3.5.5
<cpk2> driz: you can check versions of what you have installed by doing apt-cache policy koffice
<peacekpr> does anyone have the *real* solution to the ATI issue?  i'm getting error messages that look like this: "[fglrx]  API ERROR: could not register entrypoint for GenerateMipmapEXT"
<DaSkreech> max1_: can You type /join #ubuntu+1
<BonBonTheJon> driz: kde 3.5.5 is in a different repo, check the kubuntu web site to add the repo and key
<max1_> tom_: you still in here?
<peacekpr> i replaced libGL.so.1.2 with a version that supposedly worked.. it did until I rebooted... then it decided to stop working
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: easysource has the latest kde repo
<driz> BonBonTheJon: i added the repos and keys as instructed on the website
<_kkathman> driz you probably have one for 3.5.4, just change that to 3.5.5  and update/upgrade
<DaSkreech> max1_: type /join #ubuntu+1 in irssi
<cpk2> its easier to use the latest kde repo so you dont always have to change the version number
<driz> cpk2: my koffice is 1.5
<max1_> but ive been in here for more than three hours, i dont want to explain for another three hours in another channel
<BonBonTheJon> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cpk2> driz: is that the version you wanted? =P
<DaSkreech> max1_: someone says they may havea solution
<max1_> oh, ok
<driz> cpk2: i want the new  ver.1.6
<peacekpr> i need to get OpenGL working for my ATI card so I can take the GRE "PowerPrep" practice using wine
<cpk2> driz: the repos dont usually have the bleeding edge newest releases
<DaSkreech> max1_: Done that?
<max1_> yes, im in there
<|Mikael|> hi there!
<driz> cpk2: oh... but the website has add rhe repoes and keys and i added them iwas guessing they would be there.   oh well i'll try again later
<cpk2> driz: i have the kubuntu.org koffice repo and it looks like 1.5.91 is the latest available
<driz> oh mine is just the plain 1.5
<cpk2> driz: nevermind you are right, you should be able to get 1.6
<_kkathman> does anyone know how to suppress that "Popup Blocked" messages that constantly comes up in Konq- its as obnoxious as the popup it self :)
<cpk2> driz: you added the repo from the directions on kubuntu.org?
<driz> cpk2: have you ever had Adept just stop working at the point where it was suppose to download the stuff.
<driz> cpk2: oh and ya i got a OK response after adding them
<cpk2> driz: i suppose it might look like that if it cant connect to the site
<driz> uh... ok then
<cpk2> driz: try using apt-get, you will get more output if there is something wrong
<driz> cpk2: apt-get upgrade? i tried many times never mentions koffice
<cpk2> driz: and you already did apt-get update?
<driz> yupo
<cpk2> can you pastebin your sources.list?
<Hawkwind> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-16/ dapper main
<Hawkwind> driz: Have you tried adding that source ?
<driz> Hawkwind: um... no
<Hawkwind> driz: If you do, you'll get koffice 1.6
<driz> oh ok
<driz> i'll do it
<_kkathman> hmm is there any configuration in Konq for popup??? hehe
<cpk2> Hawkwind: that isnt the first repo listed at kubuntu.org so I was assuming he was using one of the other ones at the top =P
<Hawkwind> cpk2: I've had that repo for a while, back when it was beta1.  I just changed the line from -16beta1 to just -16 and it works :P
<cpk2> Hawkwind: I would use the kubuntu.org repo too but for some reason they listed that repo at the bottom of their how to to get koffice
<flaccid_> what does it mean when in adept, the requested status of an upgradeable package is no change
<Hawkwind> cpk2: It means nothing if it's listed at the bottom.  You can't list everything at the top.  Just a matter of how it was typed up is all.  You can use any of them
* cpk2 scratches his head, driz said he followed those directions
<peacekpr> brb
<driz> ya i did using wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg and the one under it
<driz> i got an ok and tried update then upgrade and nothing
<flaccid_> i get this when doing an apt upgrade:
<flaccid_> The following packages have been kept back:  proftpd
<flaccid_> !keptback
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keptback - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> flaccid_: just install it
<cpk2> driz: you needed to add the repos below that too =P
<flaccid_> cpk2: ?
<driz> cpk2: haha oh ok i'll make sure i do that next time thanks
<cpk2> flaccid_: try apt-get install proftpd
<flaccid_> cpk2: why is it doing this?
<cpk2> it might have broken depends
<cpk2> it might break other packages
<cpk2> you might have put a hold on it
<driz> cpk2: all of the repos? or can you just pick one
<flaccid_> ok
<cpk2> driz: just one, so the one that Hawkwind gave you will work
<flaccid_> i dislike how adept says nothing about it
<cpk2> adept might but sometimes it is hard to find the information on adept
<driz> awesome thanks a lot guys :-D
<driz> ha it's working now.... aah
<CNote> hi guys...may I ask for some assistance connecting to a WEP Encrypted AP?
<CNote> hi guys...may I ask for some assistance connecting to a WEP Encrypted AP?
<Hawkwind> CNote: Just ask your question and no need to repeat yourself every minute or so
<CNote> I am getting connection failures when trying to connect to the device, it has a static IP, and I have tried entering the WEP key as ASCII, but each time it fails...
<Shnee> CNote: what are using to connect?
<CNote> ipw3945 using the 2.6.15-23-686 SMP kernel to a linksys AP
<CNote> and trying to use th wireless assistant
<Shnee> well the best ways wep are wpa_supplicant or knetworkmanager
<CNote> shnee: why do i not see knetworkmanager
<Shnee> it doesnt come installed
<CNote> hmm
<CNote> just apt-get it?
<Shnee> yeh
<CNote> ok thanks
<CNote> I'll mess with it
<Shnee> so whats everyones irc program of choice im trying to decide between kopete, konversation, and kvirc
<soulrider> i like GAIM for everything but IRC, i use konversation for that
<BonBonTheJon> Shnee: konversation for irc
<david_> kokp
<coreymon77> !seen ceros
<ubotu> I last saw ceros (n=user@c-68-49-247-245.hsd1.va.comcast.net) 2d 8h 34m 28s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<DaSkreech> Night all
<DaSkreech> time for dinner
<BonBonTheJon> night
<BonBonTheJon> DaSkreech: dinner, where are you at
<BonBonTheJon> !seen BonBonTheJon > BonBonTheJon
<ubuntu> could someone please help me with a kernel question
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu: ask away
<DaSkreech> BonBonTheJon: You don't wanna know :)
<stodge> Hi - what package do I install for video playback? I installed the codecs but is there a backend I need?
<BonBonTheJon> stodge: you have some choices, vlc, kmplayer, mplayer, kaffeine
<ubuntu> ok i am not a linux user...but i seem to have lost a file from my windows os...and i have all the kernals on disk...how would i go about installing them from linux?
<BonBonTheJon> stodge: kaffeine is installed by default, i think
<stodge> I have kaffeine, but do I need a backend? gstreamer etc?
<BonBonTheJon> stodge: xine, maybe
<rawrness> good news i got my internet working again i just ditched the install disk that canicol sent to me so nicly
<rawrness> and used the alternet install as i first did
<stodge> Ah ok
<Vuen> hey, did anyone else's konsole fonts change after the last dist-upgrade?
<cpk2> i am pretty sure libxine-extracodecs installs xine too?
<ubuntu> cause i know that the linux disc i have boots from a kernel...how do i install windows from the kernal?
<gameman73> is it possible to move a window accross xservers running on a machine/
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu: do you have linux installed already?
<ubuntu> yes....but its not userfriendly...well for us anyways
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu: and does it boot correctly?
<ubuntu> yes....linux does...but you see i want to get back to windows
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu: and get rid of linux?
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu: or dual-boot so you have both
<ubuntu> i dont care if linux is here but i need to restore windows for the wife
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Oh wait you installed Linux and Destroyed the WIndows partition?
<ubuntu> yeah...but i have a disk with all the windows kernels...the guy at the pc shop said that those would fix it but how?
<Shoiab> i have a problem!!! l am un_able to connect with Internet through ubuntu!!! i install Linuxant modem driver!!! with which kubuntu detected my modem!! but when it hang after verifying user-name & password at login to network!!! i feel it unable to start pppd what i di?????
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu: if you want to clear everything off and put windows back on, then put the windows cd in and delete all the partitions, then have windows make a new partition, and install as normal
<ubuntu> i cant find the original windows cd...i have just the i386 folder
<rawrness> Ouch
<flaccid_> ubuntu: you are stuffed then
<cpk2> i think we should get to the root of the problem about how ubuntu isnt user friendly =P
<BonBonTheJon> cpk2: that is a topic for a different time, lol
<ubuntu> sorry cpk....just harder to learn
<ubuntu> have to reboot
<FreeT15> Shoiad: try to restart pppd ?
<cpk2> ubuntu: no worries, just joking around =) it can be hard to jump in head first for someone using windows their whole life
<JumBoBoobs> what is the best burning program that i can use that will convert mp3's back to regular cd-format music for use in a car cd player?
<cpk2> JumBoBoobs: k3b
<JumBoBoobs> tried it,
<JumBoBoobs> says mp3 is unknown format
<cpk2> and?
<JumBoBoobs> ^^
<Shoiab> how i do that
<cpk2> can you play mp3s on your computer?
<flaccid_> !mp3 > JumBoBoobs
<JumBoBoobs> cpk2: yes
<cpk2> you have libxine-extracodecs?
<FreeT15> Shoiad: you   must list your status of PCI device to show us
<intelikey> ok maybe i'm caught up...
<JumBoBoobs> flaccid_:  i know waht an mp3 is, i know how make them and use them, just cant get k3b to convert them back to cd format....
<BonBonTheJon> JumBoBoobs: you need to install libk3b2-mp3
<JumBoBoobs> umm, not sure
<JumBoBoobs> i will look
<cpk2> intelikey: on?
<JumBoBoobs> libxine-extracodecs <--- installed
<JumBoBoobs> libk3b2-mp3 <--- installing
<intelikey> hmmm?   oh finished a project.
<BonBonTheJon> JumBoBoobs: after that installs, k3b should be able to work with mp3s
<JumBoBoobs> awome
<JumBoBoobs> thank u BonBonTheJon and cpk2
<JumBoBoobs> hrm
<Shoiab> list your status of PCI device????
<JumBoBoobs> the dude from suse was right,boobs get attention :)
<intelikey> brad yeah strange aint it.
<flaccid_> !libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 96 kB
<flaccid_> hmm yeah JumBoBoobs didn't realise its not mentioned on any of those pages
<JumBoBoobs> that worked
<JumBoBoobs> awsome
<flaccid_> perhaps someone with access to ubotu can make entry for libk3b2-mp3 under !k3bmp3 or something
<Shoiab> FreeT15: how i find status of PCI device???
<intelikey> !update the bot ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update the bot ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahmuck> ! update
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Vuen> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<intelikey>  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage  redirrects to  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage   so why do they leave the 's' out of it...
<Shoiab> FreeT15: how i find status of PCI device???
<intelikey> lspci ?
<coreymon77> !ubugtu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubugtu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luis_lopez> !lspci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> is ubotu out dated?
<intelikey> coreymon77 prolly it's more than a week old.
<flaccid_> huh outdated, week old?
<intelikey> flaccid_ :)
<Shoiab> hmmm; no reply
<intelikey> hmmm not quite caught up yet....
<prophit> can anyone walk me through on how to install azureus?
<cpk2> sudo apt-get install azureus
<cpk2> thats it
<prophit> whats that cpk?
<cpk2> thats the walk through on installing azureus
<prophit> do i just type that into the shell?
<cpk2> yup
<cpk2> you will probably want to go get the 2.5 jar from sourceforge though since the azureus repo is a little old
<Shoiab>  i have a problem!!! l am un_able to connect with Internet through ubuntu!!! i install Linuxant modem driver!!! with which kubuntu detected my modem!! but when it hang after verifying user-name & password at login to network!!! i feel it unable to start pppd what i di?????
<rawrness> jfun
<lters_> Shoiab: try to do a dial with minicom
<gl0be> how do I reconfigure xserver when installing a new video card?  Onboard intel -> agp nvidia
<lters_> gl0be: x still runing?
<gl0be> lters_: no...it fails miserably
<lters_> n/p
<gl0be> I am chatting from term irc...:-)
<lters_> sudo apt-get install vim
<gl0be> I have vim
<lters_> fancy
<lters_> k, good
<lters_> colors turned on?
<gl0be> indeed
<Jucato> gl0be: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lters_> even better.
<gl0be> Jucato: I believe tahtI tried that one already
<lters_> what video card is it?
<gl0be> nvidia fx 5200 128mb
<lters_> lsmod | grep nvidia
<lters_> that will show if the modiule/driver is loaded.
<gl0be> do I have to do anything with the video bus since I have 2x video cards (onboard + new agp)?
<lters_> ah, hmm
<Jucato> gl0be: not really. afaik, the AGP overrides the IGP
<lters_> is that what the PCI line is about.
<lters_> did u do the lsmod test?
<gl0be> lsmod | grep nvidia returns nothing
<lters_> k, do modprobe nvidia
<Jucato> gl0be: you probably don't have the "nvidia" driver installed. use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then select the "nv" driver first
<gl0be> Yea, I did that about an hour ago....it detected and selected that driver for me
<lters_> Jucato: does the nvidia-glx include the module?
<Jucato> lters_: nvidia module? yes
<lters_> gl0be: did the modprobe work?
<Jucato> but gl0be needs to install the linux-restricted-modules matching his linux-image version for nvidia-glx (non-free driver) to work
<gl0be> lters_: ?
<intelikey> more like depends on it.
<lters_> gl0be: dmesg | tail should show something
<gl0be> oh ... I didn't see that.
<lters_> gl0be: modprobe nvidia
<gl0be> lters
<gl0be>  I did the modprobe...it justreturned.
<lters_> gl0be: good, do the "dmseg | tail
<lters_> dmesg
<Jucato> (without the quotes)
<lters_> yeah
<Jucato> :)
<gl0be> I did that too, and nothnig about the video card...bluetooth mainly
<Jucato> gl0be: did you install nvidia-glx?
<gl0be> no.
* Jucato can't imagine why the "nv" driver wouldn't work
<lters_> Jucato: is there a nifty way to get the winmodem driver for a thinkpad
<lters_> gl0be: u will have to install the nvidia-glx
<Jucato> er... um... no clue :(
<intelikey> Jucato is that a edgy salamander system ?
<gl0be> I got it working with the nv driver.  I think that the problem was that I had kernel framebuffering enabled
<lters_> conexion or somthing.
<gl0be> thats a guess though
<rawrness> whats the one app that emutes a quake terminal it like  yakue or such
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Jucato> intelikey: heh :P
<BonBonTheJon> !yakue
<cpk2> yakuake i think
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> it's a quad-colored butterfly system :)
<rawrness> !yakuake
<BonBonTheJon> !yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Jucato> !yakuake > BonBonTheJon
<cpk2> i win!
<rawrness> there we go thanks
<Jucato> lol
<gl0be> Jucato: lters_: thanks for your help
<Jucato> cpk2: only because of a technicality :P
<cpk2> hehe
<prophit> ok <cpk2>....i followed the instructions on how to install flashplayer 7 but it just keeps saying that the package could not be found
<lters_> n/p Gotta love linux
<prophit> please help
<BonBonTheJon> has anyone heard from the user ubuntu who was trying to fix his windows installation
<T3hWiz0r1> BonBonTheJon: we ate him.
<rawrness> very tasty
<BonBonTheJon> T3hWiz0r1: NOOOOOOOOOO
<Jucato> lol. he should have changed his nick to kubuntu to avoid getting digested
<rawrness> XD
<rawrness> gnomes always taste good
<prophit> bonbob thats me
<cpk2> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<Jucato> dragons love eating gnomes, eh? :)
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<prophit> right here
<T3hWiz0r1> T3hWiz0rd: LEAVE! NOW!
<Jucato> lol
<Vuen> why is it that we don't have a free version of the flash plugin? is it not legal or something?
<cpk2> prophit: do you have multiverse enabled?
<prophit> i have no clue...how would i check?
<intelikey> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NightBird> mmmmogg
<cpk2> prophit: pastebin your sources.list
<prophit> pastebun??????????????/
<Jucato> !pastebin
<intelikey> !paste
<BonBonTheJon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<intelikey> lol
<Jucato> i win this time :)
<BonBonTheJon> lol
<NightBird> wow... pastebin is popular...
<intelikey> Jucato not on my screen....
<Jucato> doesn't matter :P
<NightBird> Jucato won on my screen
<BonBonTheJon> my screen says i won
<intelikey> but i'm sure you did.
<Jucato> Vuen: you might want to have a look at this page for Ubuntu's definition of "non-free": http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: day 3 hmmm... kubuntu lives.
<cpk2> Jucato won on my screen
<t3hwiz0rd> kkathman: rawr
<prophit> ok have the pastebun thing open but where are my sources?
<Vuen> Jucato: i understand what non free means
<Jucato> ok. I won. end of discussion :)
<t3hwiz0rd> prophit: apt-get sources?
<Vuen> i understand the difference between free speech and free beer, thanks
<cpk2> prophit: do cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> t3hwiz0rd you haven't been playing with it eeeh ?
* BonBonTheJon bows down to Jucato
<Zaire> hey cpk2 what do I have to change on this aside from pass SET PASSWORD FOR 'bob'@'%.loc.gov' = PASSWORD('newpass');
<cpk2> prophit: or kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: theres only so much i change on linux installs to fit my needs.
<Jucato> Vuen: no. that page is more than that distinction. that page explains which packages go into which repository (main, restricted, universe, multiverse)
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: my primary needs revolve around security, music playback, stability, and quick web browsing.
<Zaire> well pass and name
<Vuen> Jucato: i know that too, why are you telling me this?
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: but i also play in the terminal... but i install vmware servers for the really crazzzy stuff i try lol
<Vuen> i'm asking why no one has written an open source replacement for flash. is it because it wouldn't be legal?
<Zaire> ?
<cpk2> Zaire: i dont know, i'm not sure if % is supposed to be a wildcard or just acting as foo
<Jucato> Vuen: there's always Gnash
<flaccid_> what config file(s) does konsole use?
<Jucato> flaccid_: what do you mean?
<Zaire> well the line I coppied is from the mysql site
<flaccid_> Jucato: configuration files for its settings
<cpk2> Zaire: and you would need to have an account named bob already made
<ssh12543> who can conect here ?(ssh) I give password. help plz
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: i try not to break the liunux install I primarily work off of or else its back to using my ibook full time and I hate even trying to do that to my poor ol' lappy
<Jucato> flaccid_: ~/.kde/share/config/konsolerc I presume?
<cpk2> ssh12543: you dont want to do that
<flaccid_> Jucato: is that all?
<Zaire> I did a format and fresh install of kubuntu
<prophit> ok i did that pastebin thing but how are you going to look at it?
<cpk2> prophit: paste the location here
<ssh12543> cpk2: I need
<prophit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27058/
<Jucato> flaccid_: well, that would contain the changes the user made. system/admin config files would probably be in /etc/kde3 or /usr/share/. not really sure (not on Linux right now)
<Vuen> !Gnash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Gnash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BonBonTheJon> ssh12543: what do you need help with
<Zaire> my question though is what is the .loc.gov part of that command for?
<Jucato> Vuen: http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<t3hwiz0rd> T3hWiz0r1 << wtf? lol
<dude> hello
<t3hwiz0rd> i thought i kicked that out?
<t3hwiz0rd> wait... lol....
<dude> guys
<ssh12543> BonBonTheJon: I need test one p2p server. the ssh is the client. you can download the files whith ftp
<cpk2> Zaire: oh, the loc.gov is on the mysql help page?
<ssh12543> cpk2: I need test one p2p server. the ssh is the client. you can download the files whith ftp
<Zaire> cpk2: yea
<t3hwiz0rd> rofl-copter, i had irssi screened and forgot
<cpk2> Zaire: then use your domain
<Zaire> so replace that with localhost then
<BonBonTheJon> ssh12543: so you have two machines, one running an ftp server, the other is trying to transfer files?
<t3hwiz0rd> dude: DUDDEE! whats up!
<dude> t3hwizord: cool
<Shoia1> 
<Shoia1> The pppd daemon died unexpectedly!
<Shoia1> Exit status: 1
<Shoia1> See 'man pppd' for an explanation of the error codes or take a look at the kppp FAQ on http://developer.kde.org/~kppp/index.html
* t3hwiz0rd smaks Shoia1 for spamming lol
<ssh12543> BonBonTheJon: no. 1 server. ftp and p2p client running in 1 machine
<cpk2> Zaire: so i guess the name of the computer you are connecting from or its ip would probably work
<Shoia1> i get that error
<dude> t3hwizord: have you tried beryl?
<Zaire> k i'll have to try that
<Shoia1> what i du
<t3hwiz0rd> nope, I am not really interested in XGL because it is too buggy and can break linux.
<Shoia1> im ubuntu
<t3hwiz0rd> I've used Compiz and XGL before, and it ate my system.
<BonBonTheJon> ssh12543: what is on machine 1
<t3hwiz0rd> BonBonTheJon: he said both are on the same machine
<dude> t3hwizord: veryl is different from compiz ryt?
<t3hwiz0rd> dude: to some degree, but you are still using very beta software.
<cpk2> prophit: see this line? # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe delete the # and add multiverse to the end of it
<t3hwiz0rd> dude: you need to be prepared for it to do the worst possible.
<BonBonTheJon> Shoia1: were we helping you with your windows install before
<dude> t3hwizord: well im planing to use beryl nut im still afraid hehehe
<cpk2> prophit: so do kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list and then edit it
<dude> t3hwizord: well im planing to use beryl but im still afraid hehehe
<t3hwiz0rd> dude: its a good idea to fear xgl right now.
<t3hwiz0rd> theres really thing in it essential to you, so why not wait until a final release yanno?
<ssh12543> BonBonTheJon: FTP server, p2p server. the p2p server download the files and save in ftp. you connect can p2p server in ssh
<ssh12543> BonBonTheJon: enter in #ssh123 for password
<dude> t3hwizord: i need vmaware to elimanate dual booting, i installed it but i don't know how to use it
<t3hwiz0rd> ssh12543: ftp is a really insecure transfer type.
<Shoia1> i am not able to understand what you say??? bonbon
<intelikey> pfft  no wonder you boast of ubuntu still being running t3hwiz0rd,  you don't even use the new apps/drivers.  (hehhe xgl)
<intelikey> :)
<dude> i need a complete transition from xp to kubuntu
<intelikey> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<cpk2> dude: how is vmware going to help you get rid of windows?
<t3hwiz0rd> dude: vmware server is free to download.
<dude> cpk2: as of now im still using some of windows application
<intelikey> !vmware
<unix_infidel> i fail to see how being virtually rooted is less bad than being physically rooted if its a production setup.
<prophit> anyone here use xandros?
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<ssh12543> bobesponja: ola, voce aqui ? sou MnB Linuxer
<cpk2> dude: and wine cant help you there?
<Jucato> hm.. that wiki is for VMWare Player I think
<t3hwiz0rd> with vmware do usb devices work in windows on it?
<prophit> is this the only channel on irc?....
<intelikey> unix_infidel "physically rooted" ???
<unix_infidel> !br > ssh12543
<LeeJunFan> t3hwiz0rd: some, but only as usb1 - not high speed.
<unix_infidel> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<dude> cpk2: hmmm, its kinda slow 4 me
<cpk2> prophit: did you edit you sources.list?
<cpk2> dude: and emulation is faster?
<prophit> eidt them...i dont even know what they are
<BonBonTheJon> Shoia1: were you in here before asking how to fix your windows installation
<cpk2> [19:20]  <cpk2> prophit: see this line? # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe delete the # and add multiverse to the end of it
* unix_infidel loves him some brazillian women :)
<cpk2> [19:21]  <cpk2> prophit: so do kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list and then edit it
<t3hwiz0rd> LeeJunFan: well if uvc wecams worked on linux i'd be done using windows 100%
<dude> cpk2: never tried emulation, that's why i trying to use vmware...
<dude> cpk2: never tried emulation, that's why im trying to use vmware...
<cpk2> ... vmware is emulation
<LeeJunFan> t3hwiz0rd: webcam's are cheap now, get a new one :)
<t3hwiz0rd> LeeJunFan: my fusion is one of the best on the market, i refuse to downgrade for linux :-)
<intelikey> there is no default *buntu system that isn't ch/pivot-rooted.  the real root is the ramdisk that the initrd.img sets up.
<LeeJunFan> t3hwiz0rd: it's not downgrading if it works with linux and the other doesn't :p
<LeeJunFan> t3hwiz0rd: I would consider using windows for your web cam downgrading.
<t3hwiz0rd> LeeJunFan: yes, as far as video quality goes, it would be a downgrade if i went to a lower one. Its that type of zealot attitude that makes linux suck in some of the areas it dos.
<intelikey> heh from propritary to open is always an upgrade
<Zaire> apt for some reason doesn't seem to be able to find the pbpbb2-conf-mysql package
<BonBonTheJon> t3hwiz0rd: have you looked into http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<t3hwiz0rd> yeah, BonBonTheJon, buggy can't seem to get it to work
<cpk2> !info phpbb2-conf-mysql
<LeeJunFan> t3hwiz0rd: well it (windows) seems like overkill as a 1.5GB driver for your webcam though.
<ubotu> phpbb2-conf-mysql: Automatic configurator for phpbb2 on MySQL database. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-2 (dapper), package size 45 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Zaire> apt also can't seem to find phpbb2 either
<prophit> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse                  is that what i should have?
<LeeJunFan> t3hwiz0rd: although HP's printer driver downloads are approaching that size these days :)
<Jucato> prophit: yes
<cpk2> dude: correct me if I am wrong but vmware should be slower than wine
<prophit> ok
<Zaire> actually vmwares not half bad but for games big no no
<prophit> is that all i have to do?
<intelikey> Zaire phpbb2-conf-mysql exists
<unix_infidel> well, its "near native" virtualization.
<intelikey> phpbb2 - A fully featured and skinnable flat (non-threaded) webforum
<unix_infidel> and wine is emulation.
<unix_infidel> they arent comparable.
<Zaire> I know but my kubuntu seems not to
<Jucato> cpk2: it should be. but there are so many things that Wine can't do that VMWare can
<dude> cpk2: im using remote desktop, limewire, ftp client, and some windows application that i wanna eliminate,
<intelikey> wine is not emulation
<unix_infidel> or rather, i'm wrong, wine is not emulation.
<Jucato> unix_infidel: wine = Wine Is Not an Emulator
<intelikey> wine is wine is not an emulator
<unix_infidel> :P
<dude> i want complete transition
<unix_infidel> yea, i dont know where that came from.
<dude> i want acomplete transition
<unix_infidel> i should say vmware is near native,
<LeeJunFan> dude: krdc for remote desktop
<unix_infidel> wine is an attempt at native.
<prophit> how to i find a list of rooms on here
<dude> LeeJunFan: i can't configure krdc
<prophit> or a channel list?
<intelikey> prophit don't  /list
<Zaire> apparently I still had repo's commented
<prophit> dont /list
<intelikey> no don't
<cpk2> intelikey: I manage to /list without any problems?
<unix_infidel> prophit: google freenode and searchirc
<Zaire> there we go it found phpbb2
<TFrog> has anyone here tried the program kstreamripper?
<dude> cpk2: i installed wine but its not working
<intelikey> cpk2 ;/
<cpk2> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dude> cpk2: actually, im beginning to love ubuntu/kubuntu, the only problem is the application, i need to integrate some of the windows apps to kubuntu
<cpk2> dude: but why isnt wine working?
<intelikey> why ?
<BonBonTheJon> dude: what programs
<crazykoga> oh hi
<crazykoga> what the hell is this?
<prophit> ok how do i join the rooms
<BonBonTheJon> crazykoga: hi
<crazykoga> this is so cute
<crazykoga> lol
<cpk2> prophit: /join room
<Jucato> prophit: /join #channel
<crazykoga> hi
<cpk2> prophit: try /join #ubuntu
<crazykoga> can someone tell
<crazykoga> brb
<intelikey> this is a help channel
<dude> bonbon: ftp client which is stable, remote desktop,
<intelikey> ftp is stable
<intelikey> ncftp
<BonBonTheJon> dude: how about vnc?
<dude> cpk2: how do you use wine, i mean procedure
<dude> bonbon: vnc?
<intelikey> tight-vnc
<BonBonTheJon> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<intelikey> !tight-vnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tight-vnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> dude: first get a more up to date repo from winehq and then install it with apt-get
<cpk2> dude: also winehq has a DB of apps that work with it
<dude> cpk2: can i use adept for that
<cpk2> dude: yes
<BonBonTheJon> dude: have you tried gftp
<intelikey> kong does ftp too
<intelikey> gentoo does ftp
<dude> bonbon; yes, is there a cute ftp for kubuntu? : )
<BonBonTheJon> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<cpk2> isnt konq a ftp client?
<intelikey> konqueror does ftp
<prophit> oi how do i register my name on nickserv?
<intelikey> yes
<dude> i can't configure freenx either
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help
<Zaire> damn I was so close I got the root account it was going through the process to start creating the database and bang error could not create tables, erro when connecting to the mysql database
<dude> cpk2: can you instruct me
<dude> cpk2: on how to use wine
<cpk2> dude: if you told us what the actual problems were we might be able to help you get this stuff working
<cpk2> dude: what are you trying to install with wine?
<dude> cpk2: it is already installed
<cpk2> Zaire: is mysql running?
<dude> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Zaire> as far as I know yep
<t3hwiz0rd> BonBonTheJon: see i've done the driver install a few times even reinstalled and double checked, it just doesn't seem to work.
<dude> cpk2: using wine, how do i use it
<Zaire> yep its on
<cpk2> Zaire: but you managed to change the root password?
<BonBonTheJon> t3hwiz0rd: i dunno, i dont have a webcam
<Zaire> well I had to create the root account first but yes
<cpk2> dude: wine usethis.exe
<dude> can some one guide me in installing freenx
<intelikey> dude in a terminal you type in " wine /path/to/file.exe "  that you want to run.
<dude> cpk2: terminal window?
<Vuen> dude, there's a great guide on ubuntuguide, hold on
<cpk2> dude: what intelikey said
<Vuen> dude, do you want freenx, because the nomachine nx software is a lot better
<Vuen> here's a tutorial on installing nomachine nx:
<Vuen> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Remote_Desktop_Access_via_NX
<Zaire> mysql> CREATE DATABASE PHPBB2;
<Zaire> Query OK, 1 row affected (0.01 sec)
<Vuen> it's faster and more stable than freenx, but it's proprietary
<Vuen> and it only lets you use up to two sessions at once i think
<Vuen> i use it, it works great
<intelikey> Vuen is that quite different than tightvnc ?
<cpk2> Zaire: that means it worked
<cpk2> Zaire: btw the name of the database you are creating doesnt have to be caps
<Vuen> intelikey: yes. tightvnc lets you connect to the session in progress, while nx creates a new session
<Zaire> cept the phpbb2-con-mysql seemingly can't populate it
<intelikey> tightvncserver - virtual network computing server software
<Vuen> so someone else can be using your computer while you are working through nx
<dude_> cpk2: terminal window?
<dude_> can some one guide me in installing freenx
<intelikey> ah ok.
<t3hwiz0rd> vnc is a disease.
<Vuen> or your computer can remain locked while you use nx, and people at the local machine won't be able to log in or affect what you're doing
<Vuen> dude: i just gave you a link to installing nx
<dude_> what if the program is in the program files directory
<Vuen> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Remote_Desktop_Access_via_NX
<Vuen> intelikey: nx is also much faster than vnc. it gives you near-local speed, even on slow connections
<dude_> can some one guide me in installing freenx
<Zaire> dude: go into a command console and type sudo apt-get install <package>
<Vuen> it's amazing and wonderful. lets me have my desktop anywhere
<Vuen> dude: i just gave you a link twice now. why are you still asking?
<Vuen> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Remote_Desktop_Access_via_NX
* intelikey already has his desktop anywhere.... ssh
<Vuen> intelikey: nx is graphical :)
* Zaire laughs yea ssh is the shiz lol
<intelikey> i'm not.
<Vuen> it connects through ssh, so it's all encrypted
<Vuen> fullscreen graphical environment
<Vuen> literally like you're sitting right in front of your computer
<intelikey> Zaire hehhe you don't like ssh  :)
* Zaire no I love it lol
<intelikey> ah
* Zaire cli is so much easier for running servers
<Vuen> what's with the /me?
* Zaire its fun lol
<intelikey> guess your use of "the shiz" is strange to me.
<Zaire> lol
* Zaire 35% complete in retrieve kubuntu-desktop lol
<intelikey> Zaire note.  there is no enflection in the voice in IRC
<t3hwiz0rd> is freeNX anymore secure than vnc by chance?
<dude_> it is hard for me to follow instruction in linux, first time to use this OS
<Zaire> dunno
<Kyral> t3hwiz0rd:  yes
<dude_> :)
<intelikey> both use ssh
<Dr_willis> It pays to read a few dozen beginners guides. :)
<Zaire> so then not really any diff other then vnc is easier to grab
<dude_> Dr_WIllis: hi
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: it's basically the same, though it's easier to configure
<t3hwiz0rd> oh... Hmmm
<Vuen> vnc natively has no encryption, but you can set it up to tunnel through ssh
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: when you log in as a client does it take you to the log in screen?
<Vuen> whereas nx uses ssh natively
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: yep
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: let me check it out heh
<Vuen> also, guys, freeNX != NX
<Vuen> NX is a protocol for remote desktop
<Vuen> freeNX is an open source server/client package that uses it
<Zaire> to me vnc is something I would only use local never outside line for that I would use ssh alone
<Vuen> a proprietary software that uses NX is called NoMachine NX
<duende> Help: Does anyone know if Edgy has a text-mode installer?  And if so, how do I access it?
<dude_> vuen: i should install the freenx server first
<crazykoga> hi hi
<Dr_willis> duende,  the alternatve-installer cd is the text mode installer cd
<crazykoga> so people what is this
<intelikey> nx ?= native X
<duende> Dr_willis, ahh shoot, thanks :)
<Vuen> it's faster and more stable, and free beer, but proprietary
<Vuen> dude, no, you should not install freenx
<Dr_willis> duende,  dont ask me why they couldent fit the text intaller on the live cd as well. :(
<crazykoga> hi people
<Vuen> Zaire: you can tunnel vnc through ssh, so it's just as secure as ssh
<crazykoga> lol
<Zaire> well if you think about it how many ports do you want to open for possible attackers
<duende> Dr_willis, yeah, that would be nice.  Even if you could just add "text" at the end of the kernel line or something :)
<Vuen> duende: yes, you need the alternative cd
<t3hwiz0rd> Zaire: you should always simply change default ports.
<Dr_willis> duende,  yea.. installers always need tweaking.. ubuntu's is useable.. but could use work.
<intelikey> Dr_willis i mentioned that at a board meeting, they said maybe next release.
<t3hwiz0rd> Zaire: and turn out outside pings on your router.
<Zaire> true
<t3hwiz0rd> Zaire: right there you stop over 90% at the door, in my humble.
<Vuen> Zaire: dude, you don't need to open your vnc port
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  i also dont see the point in putting windows sofware on the live cd... perhaps a link/web page TO the stuff...
<Vuen> you SHOULDN'T open your vnc port
<Vuen> you have just ssh open
<Zaire> but for http I keep the defaults and for ftp cause its easier
<duende> Dr_willis, is there any minimalistic image so i don't have to re-download a full cd image?
<intelikey> that is.  a cli installer script on the live.
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: is that how it loads up? via the ssh port?
<Vuen> and have vnc listen for connections ONLY from localhost
<Dr_willis> duende,  never noticed. I just downlaoded the edgy beta last night. :)
<Vuen> then you connect through ssh and tunnel the vnc port
<intelikey> windows software Dr_willis ?
<Vuen> VNC can be just as secure as SSH
<Vuen> and just as secure as NX
<Zaire> windows highly insecure for server apps
<Vuen> i don't use VNC because it's slow and it sucks
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  look on the ubuntu/kubuntu? live cd.. they include several GPL windows packages , Abiword, and others...
<Vuen> and it doesn't give me a new session
<intelikey> abiword was requested.  what others ?
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: yes, nx connects through the ssh port
<Vuen> you don't need to open any extra ports, and you don't need to run a separate ssh session
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: hmm... But what about a stupid person on windows trying to connect in? would it be easy for them to do?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  not sure.. i dont feel they should be there. heh heh...  Thats what 'The Open CD' is for.. but now THATS became a live cd as well last i looked.
<intelikey> there were several requests for abiword   but i don't know why they have both abi and oo
<Lunar_Raven> !bittornado
<ubotu> bittornado: bittorrent client with enhanced curses interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.13-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 151 kB, installed size 848 kB
<intelikey> one or the other but both ?
<Dr_willis> Heck - i dont even want OO on the normal install. :)
<_rockstar> Hm, just installed the Edgy 64 bit version, and KDM doesn't want to let me into KDE...  Just a blank screen and back to login.  Any ideas?
<intelikey> yeah that's my point.
<Dr_willis> but that aint going to happen. :)
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: sure it would. the nomachine client is cross-platform
<Vuen> and you don't need an ssh client
<Vuen> just the nx client
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: ah okay... i installed it, but i can't find it lol
<Vuen> what did you install?
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: freenx
<intelikey> :)
<Vuen> on your linux box?
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: yuppers
<Vuen> yeah, uninstall that
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: ..why?
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: i am trying to get it served from here.
<Vuen> read this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Remote_Desktop_Access_via_NX
<intelikey> cause he don't like it
<Vuen> install nomachine nx instead of freenx
<t3hwiz0rd> okay
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: the intstructions make bad sense to me though lol
<Vuen> The following instructions will install the free version of NX server from Nomachine. We do NOT recommend attempting to use FreeNX (open source) server at this time, because of the difficulty many users have had in getting it to work. Should it become easier to install FreeNX and to get it working reliably, we may modify these instructions accordingly.
<driz> hey guys i'm trying to install a tar.gz file ./configure doesn't work neither does make
<driz> >?
<Blacken> I can't remember offhand, but is there a CLI utility that will autodetect operating systems on partitions and rewrite boot.lst?
<driz> help
<Blacken> Similar to the Debian/Ubuntu installer's little trick.
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: what does it mean in the "download these files from" part
<Vuen> it means exactly what it says
<Vuen> click the links, download the files
<intelikey> hey.  i have a strange question.  (most of mine are)  if i have one account with no passwd, is there any way to use that account over ssh ?
<Dr_willis> driz,  install the build-essential package for a start
<intelikey> and nosuid that ^
<Blacken> intelikey: I believe it will fail out, but a blank password may work.
<Vuen> intelikey: yeah, you can tell ssh what accounts you want to use or not use, but that's almost certainly a bad idea
<Dr_willis> ya could set up the ssh to use the keys stuff couldent ya.
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: ahh oaky i get it now.
<Vuen> ssh without a password = bad
<driz> ok, how?
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: oops i closed the window
<intelikey> Vuen i have lot's of "bad ideas"   :)
<Vuen> driz: a tar.gz file is just an archive
<Vuen> type tar -xvsf <filename>
<crazykoga> ho
<crazykoga> hi
<driz> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<intelikey> Vuen and yes. i would use a kernel that can handel security breaches if i was going to do that.
<Dr_willis> driz,  what are you trying to isntall anyway?
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen:   Package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 is not installed.
<intelikey> driz that's too late.  look above it to the error that caused that.
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<driz> Dr_willis: firefox rc2
<Vuen> do that until you have all the dependencies
<Dr_willis> driz you are planing on compiling firefox?
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: i got it
<Dr_willis> and you dont even know how to uncompress a tar archive.. Ick. :)
<t3hwiz0rd> okay its almost installed.
<driz> intelikey:   tar: This does not look like a tar archive
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: cool
<driz> Dr_willis: ...
<Dr_willis> dont sound like you downloaded the right file.. or its a bad download
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: once you finish the walkthrough, run the nx client, and try connecting to localhost 22
<crazykoga> hi people
<Vuen> set it to fullscreen for great effect
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: okay, i hope theres an nx client for os x lol
<Vuen> once it works, try it on a friend's computer
<Vuen> yes, there is
<driz> i know i downloaded the right from their websites
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: http://www.nomachine.com/download-client-macosx.php
<intelikey> driz then it may be incomplete.  or an executable wrapped around an archive....
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: if you have a dynamic dns, you'll need to set up a static hostname
<Smotang> Hello World! This is my first Time on IRC and I just installed Ubuntu!
* Dr_willis gives Smotang  a gold star!
<Vuen> use dyndns.org and ddclient
* Zaire lol
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: how do you stop and restart it?
* intelikey </shrugs>
<Smotang> So is this a general chat or a help channel?
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: stop and restart what?
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: nx
<driz> intelikey: oh no it's fine i'm sure
<Vuen> Smotang: it's a general kubuntu chat or a help channel :)
<Dr_willis> driz,  if you really MUST try the firefox2 alpha stuff - you may want to check out   http://klik.atekon.de/  - and install it using the klik system.. at least that way it shouldent screw up much :P you can install it just for a single user.
<Smotang> vuen: thanks
* Zaire its kubuntu help but can also be applied to ubuntu
<Smotang> What program in Ubuntu would be used to play MP3's?
<intelikey> driz tar is not bad to error out on a real/complete tar archive....
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: sudo /etc/init.d/nxserver restart
* Zaire says xmms
<intelikey> driz what's the command you ran ?
<Vuen> but you'll also need to restart ssh once you configure it to use the nx keys file
<rawrness> will not amaorak work in gnome?
* Zaire use sudo apt-get install xmms in a command windo
<Vuen> rawrness: amarok will work in gnome
<rawrness> then amaroak
<Vuen> rawrness: it will be a bit slower because it will use kde libs, but it will work great
<rawrness> amorak owns
<rawrness> *dances about like a idot*
* Zaire I use xmms for mp3's cause its more like winamp
<Vuen> Smotang: any media player in ubuntu will play mp3s. what you need is the codecs.
<Smotang> Ah i see!
<Vuen> !codecs > Smotang
<Zaire> you don't require codecs for xmms to play them
<Dr_willis> The Kubuntu FAQ has some info on what packages to isntall for mp3 playback
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: ahh how nice! it works
<cpk2> Smotang: since you are using kubuntu you should be able to get media working in just one step!
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: and this is 100% encrypted as ssh right?
<driz> intelikey: i did cd Desktop/firefox then "./configure"--> did not work then tried  "make" did not work
<Dr_willis> driz,  have you installed  the 'build-essential' package yet?
<Smotang> Vuen: im using gaim to talk at the moment? Did you send me the codecs then? I just heard the "noise".
<Vuen> i didn't send you any codecs
<driz> Dr_willis: i just did
<Vuen> i just told the bot to message you about codecs
<Vuen> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<driz> Dr_willis: still nothing
<Smotang> ah thank
<Smotang> thanks
<Dr_willis> i dident think the codec pages mention the mp3 stuff
<Dr_willis> !mp3
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: my users and groups management doesn't work :-(
<Dr_willis> driz,  you need to give us a LITTLE more info then 'nothing'
<Ashex> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Zaire> it does jjust takes some readin lol
<Vuen> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: there was a user created called nx, should I delete this?
<Vuen> Smotang: visit the restricted formats link. it will explain how to install it.
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: NO
<Vuen> oops caps lock
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: okay okay... lol calm down
<Vuen> :/
<Vuen> sorry, caps
<Vuen> anyway, no. the nx user runs the nxserver
<intelikey> driz what has that got to do with "<driz> intelikey:   tar: This does not look like a tar archive"   i guess you got past that error.................
<Vuen> it's a separate user from your normal user so that it doesn't have your priveledges, but it also doesn't have root
<driz> driz@enErgy:~/Desktop/firefox$ sudo make
<driz> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Smotang> How do i Check what version of Ubuntu I am running?
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: so is there a way to enable/disable nx? or is it really not a security threat?
<driz> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Vuen> Smotang: what is it called? breezy = 5.04, dapper = 6.06, edgy = 6.10
<intelikey> don't sudo make..... run make as user.   but i'm still wondering about the archive error.....
<Vuen> Smotang: the version numbers don't really mean anything, they're just the release dates. 6.06 = june 2006
<Smotang> Oh!
<Smotang> thanks!
<Vuen> Smotang: you're probably running dapper drake, which is 6.06
<intelikey> Smotang lsb_release -a
<Vuen> intelikey: ah that works :)
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: is there a way to disable the server?
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: like enable-disable nxserver?
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: um, you can stop it, just sudo /etc/init.d/nxserver stop
<Vuen> to disable it permanently, i don't know
<driz> intelikey: tar -xvsf '/home/driz/Desktop/firefox-2.0rc3.tar.gz'    this just ran and i guess worked
<Vuen> why would you want to disable it, anyway?
<Dr_willis> i always forget the command to remove a service.
<Vuen> there's no reason not to just leave it running permanently
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: if i don't want people accessing it.
<intelikey> Vuen man update-rc.d
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: but if its encrypted yeah i guess thats true... I just don't want people logging in and hording resources.
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: people won't be able to access it if you put a password on it. anyway it all runs through ssh
<Dr_willis> ' update-rc.d '  now theres an oddly named command. :)   descriptive i guess..
<Vuen> best to just put a strong password on it (>=8 chars, at least one uppercase character, at least one number, at least one symbol)
<Vuen> and leave it running permanently
<thompa> anyone running edgy and kdm having a problem loading kde?
<Vuen> you'll never know when you'll be away from your computer and wanting to log in
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: do that to the nx account?
<intelikey> Dr_willis *buntu has  update-<every #^^%$# thing>
<Vuen> no
<thompa> gdm gets me to kubuntu fine btw
<Vuen> don't change the nx account
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: okay. My passwrods are already strong.
<Vuen> then you're all set
<Smotang> Ok the media Player that i have is called totem? is that what you were asking about?
<Zaire> hey cpk2 is it alright if I pm you?
<intelikey> Dr_willis and they're all scripts... heh
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  we need more scripts captian!
<Vuen> Smotang: if you're using totem, then you're on gnome... what brings you to #kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> What no 'service' command? !
<intelikey> it the rc.d
<thompa> kubuntu edgy is the best ive ever run so fat
* Zaire slaps cpk2 around a bit with a large trout
<Smotang> Oh my bad! im on the wrong IRC channel. Sorry I am very new.
<driz> intelikey: i dont think the command work it just listed the files, to extract them i think
* intelikey reports Zaire for fish abuse.
* Zaire lol
<intelikey> driz no the -x means extract.
<Zaire> I almost have phpbb2 installed Im just having trouble pointing the install to a db
<intelikey> driz where ever you ran in look for the new dir named simular to the tarball name.
<Zaire> whats a standard prefix for a phpbb2_ table?
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: this is pretty neet
<driz> intelikey: the folder is called firefox and i'm in the directory right now
<intelikey> driz look for files with all caps names.   README INSTALL  and such like.   read them.
<driz> ok
<intelikey> ls | grep -e "[A-Z] "
<Dr_willis> Well i was going to suggest trying out the Firefox Beta on the Klik site.. but i cant get their stuff working now... silly site.
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: yep. tried it on a remote computer yet?
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: walk over to a friend's house and try it out. set it fullscreen for great effect.
<intelikey> silly site.  what'a sight.
<Dr_willis> http://klik.atekon.de/
<conejo_dido> hi to everyone
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: it seems like i runs almost as good as M$ RDP
<conejo_dido> I want to update kaffeine but anyone knows where I could find a binary package_
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: it*
<conejo_dido> ?
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: sorry for using a bad word lol
<intelikey> ssh "Protocol 2"  isn't that slightly slower than "Protocol 1"  ?
<Vuen> mmm, i don't know about rdp
<driz> intelikey: provides no help neither does th site
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: rdp is something M$ did nicely actually, i have to give it to them.
<intelikey> Vuen what do you mean "set it fullscreen"  ?
<Vuen> intelikey: you can make the nx client run fullscreen
<Vuen> so it looks like you're sitting right at the desktop
<Vuen> just remember that the "magic pixel" is in the top right corner of the screen
<intelikey> Vuen you mean as in,  'in a gui' ?
<Vuen> ?
<intelikey> Vuen can't you use that from console ?
<Zaire> cana anyone tell me what this means
<Zaire> An error has occurred during installation
<Zaire> The PHP configuration on your server doesn't support the database type that you chose
<Vuen> use what from console? nx?
<intelikey> yeah
<Vuen> i don't think you understand what nx is.
<driz> later man going to oh well
<intelikey> Vuen i must not.
<Vuen> nx is a remote desktop protocol
<Vuen> it's for connecting to your desktop remotely
<intelikey> yeah so can't you run it in a console ?
<Vuen> as in, graphical
<Vuen> you can run the program from a console, sure
<Vuen> but it runs in x...
<intelikey> so it requires X ?
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: it is a little faster than X forwarding on ssh if you need a program that only runs in gui
<intelikey> i see.
<Vuen> hmm
<Vuen> intelikey: perhaps some screenshots would help explain: http://www.nomachine.com/screenshot/windows-client.php
<intelikey> so basicly the only real use for that would be either  1. eye candy.   or 2. to remotely run an Xapp on a remote boxen.
<Vuen> eye candy?
<Vuen> dude.
<Vuen> i don't even know what to say.
<Vuen> you can't do everything inside a freaking console
<Vuen> can you use gimp in a console? can you browse graphically in a console?
<intelikey> what can i don't do ?
<intelikey> can you browse graphically in a console?   do it all the time
<Vuen> can you do serious web development in a console?
<Vuen> can you test and debug graphical software in a console?
<Vuen> there's more to using a computer than a freaking command line, they invented a mouse for a reason!
<Dr_willis> Blasphmy!
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis hugs his Serial Terminal
* Dr_willis goes back to coding in ncurses
<Vuen> i mean, seriously
<Vuen> use word. in a console. do it.
<intelikey> Dr_willis agreed.     should we stone him now or wait till we have witnesses ?
<Vuen> let's see it.
<Vuen> i want you to write an academic paper and print it out in a console.
<Dr_willis> I use TeX in the console.. and had better looking papers then the guys using word.
<Vuen> Dr_willis: i use tex in a console too, i use vi
<Dr_willis> Vuen,  TeX, nroff, easially do that. :)
<Vuen> but you need a graphical environment to see the output!
<Dr_willis> Ive helped many professors use tex for their  books.
<intelikey> heh 'word'  hehhe
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  :) we had a 'mac lab' :)
<Vuen> *sigh* word was just an example of a typesetting program everyone knows about
<Vuen> you can't seriously expect to write a document in a console without at some point looking at the output
<Dr_willis> I rember upgrading from using nroff, to TeX and LaTeX
<Vuen> you need to LOOK at the document at SOME POINT
<Vuen> unless you want to keep printing it every time you want to see it
<intelikey> Vuen looking at the output is not a problem tho...
<Dr_willis> Vuen,  we had  preview programs that could render the TeX output on the serial terminals.. some how. :P
<Dr_willis> it was a textronics  thang I guess.,
<Dr_willis> NOW you make me feel old.
<intelikey> Dr_willis you are old.   you old coot
<Vuen> i give up. i feel like i'm arguing with my grandfather, and he's explaining to me in painful detail why indoor plumbing is unnecessary and wasteful
<intelikey> :)
<Vuen> EMBRACE TECHNOLOGY
<Vuen> GAH
<intelikey> Vuen for what ?
<intelikey> gui's are over rated.
<Vuen> yep. overrated. just like indoor plumbing.
<Vuen> i could just as easily take a bucket outside and fill 'er up at the ol' well
<intelikey> apples and bananas
<Dr_willis> ITs not Rocket Surgery!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> or just wait for the rain to come down :)
<intelikey> prezactly
* Dr_willis ups Vuen's Meds.
<Jucato> Hobbsee!! :)
<Dr_willis> Printing the docs was exactly what we did ages ago to see what the thing looked like.
<Vuen> yes, but that's not necessary anymore!
<Vuen> in a graphical environment you can see the output INSTANTLY!
<Dr_willis> of coruse TeX is such a kicking system.. it was rarely needed then.
<intelikey> Dr_willis yeah
<Vuen> INSTANTLY! this is why we have high resolution monitors! high color depth!
<Dr_willis> I even helped teach a class on TeX
* Dr_willis wonders what Vuen  is rambling about anyway.. he sure is intense about whatever the point is he was trying to make.
<intelikey> Vuen yep.   eye candy.
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<Vuen> *sigh*
<intelikey> figured.
<rawrness> thanks btw for your help intelikey and dr
<rawrness> yesterday
* Dr_willis loggs into his favorite BBS and plays some ascii games.
<Vuen> well anyway, i have a meeting, a midterm, and an assignment due tomorrow
<Vuen> and it's midnight
<Vuen> i better get some work done :(
<rawrness> i ended up just reinstalling off the alternet cd though
<intelikey> rawrness any time.
<Vuen> aurevoir
<rawrness> netherless thanks
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: now lets face reality and accept the gui eh? honestly... you're not proving much to anyone by being a "Rebel" of the system.
<rawrness> But i do wonder why did the live cd not work while the alternet did ......
<t3hwiz0rd> the gui came to exist from the best hackers in the world, why not embrace their work?
<intelikey> rawrness sorry i couldn't help more,  but i waiting for indoor plumming you know....
<rawrness> Fun.
<intelikey> :)
<t3hwiz0rd> rawrness: some of the isos available at kubuntu.org seem to be... well... no good... lol
<rawrness> funny story though i ended up deleting the linux partion some how
<rawrness> and completly screwed everything up
<intelikey> t3hwiz0rd you too ?
<Frederick> folks how do I turn of the auto adjust of the clock for summer time?
<rawrness> funnyer the live cd was not a iso
<rawrness> it came right from canoical
<rawrness> and its nice and bluish
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: i use a mixture of the two, but im not a zealot. I've embraced the changes that came to computing.
<intelikey> t3hwiz0rd  being a rebel ?       lol
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: are you in CLI right now?
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: are you running entirely headless?
<intelikey> t3hwiz0rd yeah
<intelikey> headless no.
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: do you ever touch a gui app?
<intelikey> ever yeah
<intelikey> so what's the point ?
<t3hwiz0rd> i never got the zealotist ideology is all... it just seems so stupid
<t3hwiz0rd> the "fuck the gui" mentality... but then again i guess if there weren't people to hate stupid things the rest of us wouldn't have people to snicker and make rude comments about lol
<intelikey> so tell the zealott   !    and leave me alone
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: sometimes you give the vibe that you may be zealot though.
<osiris> !language t3hwiz0rd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language t3hwiz0rd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> i don't give "vibe"'s   dude.
<osiris> grr.  watch the language t3hwiz0rd
<intelikey> you must have someone else in mind
<Jucato> intelikey is no zealot. he's a fanatic :P
<rawrness> whats xgl and compiz?
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: you do seem zealotish sometimes, it doesn't bother me because I mix cli and gui into a nice setup... But some people I could see getting mad at you :-P
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: just expressing an opinion, not personal dislike.
<intelikey> Jucato :)
<Dr_willis> rawrness,  a new way to get eye candy for the desktop
<rawrness> I see
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: you've been helpful and for that I do appreciate you being around.
<Dr_willis> rawrness,  give it a few months and you will be seeing it. :P
<rawrness> is it good?
<Dr_willis> rawrness,  i consider it annoying eye candy..
<rawrness> odywells
<whyso> xgl and compics are a 3d windows manager
<rawrness> I see
<t3hwiz0rd> rawrness: its pretty much a beta gui that will eat your linux install sooner or later.
<rawrness> good th ing it didn't work
<Dr_willis> use it to impress your fiends.. then disable to do real work. :)
<intelikey> t3hwiz0rd one thing i am not. 'political'  i could hardly care less who thinks what of me....
<rawrness> XD
<Dr_willis> and go back to the console
<whyso> too bad xgl compics isnt on live CD, would be good one for that
<ShillelaghLaw> grub ate my WinXP install last week  x.X
<t3hwiz0rd> ShillelaghLaw: it didn't eat it... it simply lost the path to it.
<dude_> Dr._Willis: is it safe to install beryl?
<Dr_willis> ShillelaghLaw,  Hmm.. normally its a XP eats my grub thing...
<ShillelaghLaw> lol...  more or less
<Dr_willis> dude_,  i wouldent touch it.
<t3hwiz0rd> rebuilding grub is easy.
<dude_> Dr._Willis: why?
<ShillelaghLaw> I wouldn't really care, but I miss Battlefield Vietnam  =P
<whyso> damn, just installed kubuntu, but when i try to mount my 2nd hard drive it jsut say "unknown error has occured"
<Dr_willis> find a live cd that has the stuff onit.. to play with..  then enjoy it.. then reboot to get work done. :)
<t3hwiz0rd> Dr_willis: i should slap you for using the dreaded R-word infront of me :-P
<intelikey> t3hwiz0rd  did you by chance read what brought on all the  cli/gui dialog ?
<ShillelaghLaw> is there a good article on how to rebuild grub anywhere?
<Frederick> folks how do I turn off the auto adjust of the clock for summer time?
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: breifly I had an angry GF breathing down my neck about how i pay more attention to the computer than her.
<whyso> i have no clue how to get it to work :( just partitioned it with qtpart and STILL wont mount it
<ShillelaghLaw> because I tried changing the menus.list file, and it didn't really help
<intelikey> t3hwiz0rd  just wondering.
<t3hwiz0rd> intelikey: i had a few words for Vuen_away too but hes away lol
<ShillelaghLaw> err, menu.list...  and there was some other file someone told me to change stuff in
<ShillelaghLaw> that one didn't help either
<t3hwiz0rd> I sat back down right as he logged.
<whyso> LOL wizord i get that all the time
<intelikey> ShillelaghLaw  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<whyso> anyone have a clue how i can get my 2nd HD to mount?
<Dr_willis> whyso,  learn how to mount them.. edit the fstab.
<Dr_willis> whyso,  what kind of partitons are on the hd?
<intelikey> whyso add entries to /etc/fstab
<whyso> ext3
<whyso> thanks
<Dr_willis> mounting of drives is a Linux 101 Week 1 sort of thing. :)
<intelikey> whyso  mount && sudo fdisk -l        will both yeld information appropose
<Dr_willis> heh heh.
<Dr_willis> The College of Whats-Matta-Tux
<intelikey> Dr_willis not anymore.
<Frederick> JDStone: /join ##nonlogic
<ShillelaghLaw> I know- I worked with the menu.lst file.  I didn't have any luck with it.  could it be something else?  it says something about not recognizing the partition type.
<whyso> hehe thanks (yes i am new)
<Dr_willis> ShillelaghLaw,  its possible its confused abouyt what drives are where.
<intelikey> Dr_willis anymore you learn how to use gaim and amsn and limewire    but know nothing about the system.   it seems so M$ like.
<ShillelaghLaw> that's true- I never thought about that.
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  you just lost 100 geek points!
<Dr_willis> :P
<ShillelaghLaw> I tried reinstalling Kubuntu to see if it would reinstall/configure grub for me, but it didn't.  I'll go look up some more about configuring grub.
<ShillelaghLaw> thank you
<intelikey> lol
<Dr_willis> ShillelaghLaw,  now thats odd... how is your system laid out?
<flaccid_> ShillelaghLaw: there is a command to reconfigure grub, that what you looking for?
<ShillelaghLaw> yes, actually
<ShillelaghLaw> that would really help
<Dr_willis> ShillelaghLaw,   a reinstall SHOULD of fixed it.. whats a command going to do that the installer dident. :)
* flaccid_ looks
<Dr_willis> Logical thinking here. :)
<digivore> is 'sudo' just an ubuntu thing?
<ShillelaghLaw> true  x.X
<whyso> what do i do after mount && sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> ShillelaghLaw,  you may want to check out the   /boot/grub/device.map
<intelikey> digivore no
<ShillelaghLaw> ok, thanks
<ShillelaghLaw> I'll check that now
<intelikey> digivore but ubuntu over uses it.
<flaccid_> ShillelaghLaw: sudo update-grub
<Dr_willis> ShillelaghLaw,  its possible the grub menu.lst is thinking the drives are in a different spot then what they are shown there.
<Zaire> k anyone know where the php config file would be?
<flaccid_> should never have to reinstall the os..
<Dr_willis> whyso,   read the man pages for mount, is a start. fdisk -l shows what drives are on what  locations
<intelikey> Zaire did you look in /etc
<whyso> ok, thanks
<Zaire> yea I can't see it
<digivore> intelikey, i am running kubuntu, but just installed e17,  however seems that e17 doesn't automatically run ' sudo' when opening some items on my start menu
<Dr_willis> whyso, check the fstab for examples
<Hawkwind> digivore: It's not supposed to
<Zaire> Im trying to get it to work with mysql-server so as to install phpbb2
<flaccid_> Zaire: whats the problem. php in configured with php.ini
<dhq> how do i run javavm
<flaccid_> dhq: the java command
<mattik> Hello. How do I change to copy mode in text mode?
<Zaire> ?
<intelikey> digivore e17 is not a ubuntu package is it ?    it won't be configured for the special use of the root jr. account  aka sudo    you will need to edit the menu manually i guess.
<dhq> flaccid_: howz that
<flaccid_> dhq: you run the command java
<flaccid_> to run a java application?
<digivore> Hawkwind, when i use KDE and i try to open my wireless assistant, it worked like normal, but when i do it in e17 it tells me i "dont' have permissions - did you use sudo first"
<Zaire> Im trying to install a phpbb2 forum but its not recognizing the mysql database
<BonBonTheJon> Zaire: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<Hawkwind> digivore: That's KDE.  E17 is *not* a desktop environment like KDE.  In fact, it's far from it
<digivore> ok, so i will have to type in sudo before the items on the menu editor
<flaccid_> Zaire: what is the error?
<mattik> Hello. How do I change to copy mode in text mode? I want to paste my Xorg.log to pastebin. I cannot start X in DApper.
<dhq> flaccid_:dhq@dhq-laptop:~$ java Usage: gij [OPTION]  ... CLASS [ARGS]  ...          to invoke CLASS.main, or       gij -jar [OPTION]  ... JARFILE [ARGS]  ...          to execute a jar fileTry `gij --help' for more information.
<ShillelaghLaw> thanks guys- I'm going to go and give it another try
<Hawkwind> digivore: How did you install E17 btw ?
<flaccid_> dhq: that is correct
<Zaire> An error has occurred during installation
<Zaire> The PHP configuration on your server doesn't support the database type that you chose
<flaccid_> Zaire: what database type did you select?
<Zaire> I chose mysql-4/5
<dhq> flaccid_: so how do i run the virtual machine
<flaccid_> Zaire: that is the server version not database type.
<crazykoga> hi people
<flaccid_> dhq: i have already told you. the java command. what are you trying to run?
<crazykoga> hows it going!!
<digivore> Hawkwind, from a cvs....  took me 2 weeks to figure it out!  just got it going.
<crazykoga> can someone tell me what is this?
<Zaire> according to the install page its the DB type
<crazykoga> well
<crazykoga> T_T
<crazykoga> nigth everyone
<flaccid_> Zaire: what mysql servers are supported by the application?
<BonBonTheJon> crazykoga: what is your question
<dhq> flaccid_: well i downloaded jalbum.bin which requires thejava vm to be running
<crazykoga> dont worry im going to bed thanks lol
<crazykoga> night
<Zaire> mysql 4 to mysql 5
<whyso> whyso
<Zaire> I have mysql-server 5.0.21
<whyso> sry typo
<Hawkwind> digivore: LOL.  You do know there are scripts out there that will do it all for you ?
<flaccid_> Zaire: this is phpbb?
<Zaire> phpbb2 yep
<Hawkwind> digivore: Plus I have both Dapper and Edgy deb repos for *Ubuntu of E17
<flaccid_> dhq: what type of file is jalbum.bin meant to be?
<flaccid_> Zaire: how did you install phpbb?
<Zaire> I haven't thats what Im trying to do
<dhq> flaccid_: http://jalbum.net/
<larson9999> is it just my or is ff r2 a lot faster?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: It's faster, but swiftfox is even faster than firefox :)
<flaccid_> Zaire: ask in #phpbb or read phpbb's documentation.
<BonBonTheJon> Hawkwind: how do you install swiftfox
<digivore> Hawkwind,  Yah i used a script, but first i tried to get it through synaptic and that didn't work at all!  but found a good script
<larson9999> Hawkwind: swiftfox?  i can't keep up with all the browsers
<Hawkwind> BonBonTheJon: http://getswiftfox.com
<larson9999> oh, it's a version of ff
<flaccid_> Zaire: are you installing the package ie. sudo apt-get install phpbb2 ?
<Zaire> I have asked and they can't seem to help me other then sayin change this line in the ini and the line doesn exist cause it points to a dll this is a linux server
<Hawkwind> larson9999: It's based on firefox code, but it's optimized.  It uses all your firefox settings.  But it's tons quicker, takes up less memory, and doesn't leak as bad
<digivore> Hawkwind, repos for *ubuntu of e17?   what do you mean
<Hawkwind> larson9999: No it's not a *version of ff* at all
<Zaire> no the apt method failed worse
<dhq> flaccid_: any idea
<Hawkwind> digivore: I have built deb packages for *Ubuntu of E17 for both Dapper and Edgy
<flaccid_> dhq: i'm looking
<BonBonTheJon> Hawkwind: how do i find which processor build to use
<Hawkwind> BonBonTheJon: What type of computer do you have
<Hawkwind> BonBonTheJon: You hopefully know the specs of your system
<digivore> Hawkwind,  really?  meaning this could have been alot easier?  how do you install deb packages anyways?
<larson9999> Hawkwind: in my imprecise use of english i call things based of other projects code, versions.  but i get the point.
<flaccid_> Zaire: perhaps you have not installed the package php5-mysql
<BonBonTheJon> Hawkwind: laptop with intel celeron, but i dont know which type
<Zaire> -_- now someone tells me
<Hawkwind> BonBonTheJon: Intel Celeron what ?
<flaccid_> Zaire: ?
<Hawkwind> BonBonTheJon: cat /proc/cpuinfo might shed some light
<Hawkwind> digivore: Now that you have it installed it from CVS no need to worry about the deb packages.  You're good to go
<Zaire> no I didn't have that
<digivore> can you upgrade from edgy do dapper?  i have dapper but i'm just curious why someone would continue to work with an older version...
<flaccid_> dhq: did you read the instructions on http://jalbum.net/download3.jsp ?
<flaccid_> Zaire: php doesn't have mysql support by default in versions 5 and above
<Dr_willis> digivore,  dapper is the long term support/stable line.
<Dr_willis> digivore,  why upgrade if everything works. :P
<Hawkwind> digivore: Edgy is the next release of Ubuntu.  You are probably using Dapper now.  Edgy will be released on the 26th of this month
<flaccid_> dhq: the .bin is a binary. you run that with .sh as per the instructions to install. you should always read the documentation :)
<larson9999> Hawkwind: if it's much faster, i'll get dizzy
<intelikey> lsb_release -a
<digivore> ohhh   i see   i thought edgy was an older version
<intelikey> digivore  lsb_release -a
<dhq> flaccid_: i did that still i get no vm found
<dude_> moma: you there?
<larson9999> the new release should be soon, right?
<flaccid_> dhq: what says no vm found?
<intelikey> larson9999 the 26th
<dhq> yes
<flaccid_> dhq: what tells you that??
<digivore> Hawkwind,  are you pretty familiar with e17 ?
<Hawkwind> digivore: Slightly.  It's all I run and have run it for over a year now.
<larson9999> i doubt it, hawkwind never talks about e17
<larson9999> :)
<dhq> flaccid_:dhq@dhq-laptop:~$   sh ./JAlbuminstall.bin Preparing to install... Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive..Configuring the installer for this system's environment...No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATHenvironment variable.  You must install a VM prior torunning this program.
<Hawkwind> digivore: I do a lot of testing for the devs
<intelikey> larson9999 lol
<intelikey> hmmm now Hawkwind is a zealott
<intelikey> :)
<flaccid_> dhq: the java binary path needs to be added to an enviro variable
<foo> Do you guys think XGL will be gone in a year or two?
<Hawkwind> intelikey: Far from it
<Hawkwind> foo: It's already been replaced.  Read the internet
<Genix|linux> how do i open up a .exe using wine?
<intelikey> Hawkwind it was a referance to eariler chatter
<Genix|linux> i already installed it
<digivore> Hawkwind, nice, i'll probably have a few questions about it shortly...
<dhq> flaccid_: how do i do that
<Genix|linux> ah intelikey you are still here
<Hawkwind> digivore: #E is the place to ask them since you're there :P
<foo> Hawkwind: HAHA. You win.
* foo succumbs to Hawkwind's power
<flaccid_> dhq: which environment varable does the documentation say?
<Genix|linux> intelikey: i got wine installed but i don't know how to open up an .exe in it
<dhq> flaccid_: that i dunno it just says javavm
<intelikey> Genix|linux  wine /path/to/file.exe
<Genix|linux> sweet thanks
<flaccid_> dhq: we will have to guess
<dhq> flaccid_: ok
<dhq> flaccid_: so how i start
<Dr_willis> KernelTrap is reporting that the security research firm Rapid7 has published a working root exploit for a buffer overflow in NVIDIA's binary blob graphics driver for Linux.
<flaccid_> dhq: oh it says PATH environment variable
<Dr_willis> http://kerneltrap.org/node/7228
<dhq> k
<intelikey> Dr_willis cool....
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  :P interesting at least
<Dr_willis> wonder how it does it!
<Genix|linux> intelikey: i have to do that in that wine command in chroot i assume?
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i can't really tell a difference in speed but i'll take your word on the leaking and stuff and use it instead for a while to see if i have issues.  do you know if the build on oct 15 was on rc3?
<dude_> how do i install freenx?
<flaccid_> dhq: what version of java is installed and what is the path to the jvm, eg /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06
<flaccid_> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Hawkwind> larson9999: You gotta be kidding me ?  Start time is 1/4 of what firefox is.
<intelikey> Genix|linux yeah or prepend the chroot command
<dude_> how do i install frostwire, my mistake
<flaccid_> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<t3hwiz0rd> ew
<t3hwiz0rd> EW!
<intelikey> Genix|linux it's easiest to do a chroot /address/    then use that shell imo
<t3hwiz0rd> who uses limewire? or that entire network anymore?
<Genix|linux> ok thanks i'll try that
<t3hwiz0rd> can you even find a song that isn't all jacked up on it?
<flaccid_> you mean gnutella, t3hwiz0rd
<t3hwiz0rd> yup
<flaccid_> i do
<t3hwiz0rd> why? theres nothing even good on it anymore
<dhq> flaccid_: i am done i just done and chose my location sudo update-alternatives --config java
<flaccid_> works for me
<mattik> How do I copy text to pastebin in text mode?
<t3hwiz0rd> maybe im just spoiled by konwing some of the best private torrent networks but meh.
<Dr_willis> limewire is one of many gnutella clients..  I use it all the time.
<flaccid_> dhq: i don't know what ur talking about
<dhq> flaccid_: thankx for you help
<t3hwiz0rd> I don't see the point of it. The entire network R-belong-to-iraa.
<Dr_willis> actually  i use frostwire
<larson9999> hawkwind i wasn't paying attention to the startup.  just did a little test.  4 count to start ff and 2 count to start swiftfox
<flaccid_> dhq: read the documentation next time
<Dr_willis> t3hwiz0rd,  whatever...
<dhq> flaccid_: run the command yoou can choose where your vm is
<Eddy> hi
<flaccid_> dhq: yes, but problems exist with that if you have more than 1 jvm installed, this is why i asked you..
<intelikey> Genix|linux man chroot if you need the specifics on that.    one could in fact script the process that would do the chroot and the wine commands then assoceate .exe files with the script....    but that's prolly tomarrows task.
<dhq> flaccid_: oh ok
<flaccid_> t3hwiz0rd: if you wanna get a popular song then its easy
<larson9999> i'll have to try ff 2 on my son's machine maybe it + wine + the new flash will get rid of the little lag
<dude_> flaccid: frostwire is already installed but i won't run
<flaccid_> dude_: ah well
<klerfayt> I installed linux-686 but /boot/grub/menu.lst is unchanged?
<Zaire> damn thing still isnt working
<Genix|linux> intelikey: i'm in the chroot shell but when i do wine Firefox.exe i get a Segmentation fault
<intelikey> klerfayt update-gurb
<intelikey> Genix|linux yuch....
<klerfayt> intelikey: still nothing
<dude_> flaccid: what seems to be the problem?
<Genix|linux> yeah i have no idea what to do now lol
<intelikey> Genix|linux use a copy of notepad.exe to test wine with  make sure it's not just wine failing
<intelikey> klerfayt do a ls /boot  and see what kernels are there ?
<klerfayt> intelikey: could the reason be that I also installed linux-image-686?
<intelikey> the vmlinuz* ones.
<flaccid_> dude_: huh, i don't have any problem
<Genix|linux> i think it is wine failing
<Genix|linux> i just tried to do a winecfg
<dude_> flaccid: :) frostwire, it won't run, sorry
<klerfayt> intelikey: they are here (two 686 vmlinuz files)
<Genix|linux> and it gives me the same error
<intelikey> klerfayt    compare against the listings in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<intelikey> Genix|linux yep.
<Genix|linux> yeah i'm going to try a diff method to install wine
<flaccid_> dude_: there are 100000 possible reasons why it won't run. unless you give me some specific information, i don't know which one it could be.
<intelikey> back to the wiki's and see if you skipped anything.
<intelikey> Genix|linux ^
<klerfayt> intelikey: menu.lst only has vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 + recovery mode
<Genix|linux> hmm good idea
<dude_> flaccid: when i click the application, nothing happens
<Genix|linux> intelikey: it's hard because i am using edgy and most guides are for dapper
<flaccid_> dude_: do you have java installed?
<dude_> yes
<intelikey> klerfayt so copy the full listing for   vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386     and change the 386 to  686 in both the initrd and the vmlinuz
<flaccid_> dude_: run it from command line and see what error out you get
<dude_> flaccid: what is the command
<flaccid_> dude_: frostwire
<intelikey> Genix|linux hmmmm yeah.... ok the development channel is #ubuntu+1   maybe someone in there can walk you through it .....   idk.
<klerfayt> intelikey: so do it manually? why sudo update-grub doesn't work?
<intelikey> klerfayt i don't know why.  but yes you can fix it manually
<intelikey> klerfayt must edit as root.   sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<klerfayt> intelikey: I know; I prefer kdesu kwrite
* flaccid is back
<intelikey> flaccid you good with wine on 64bit edgy ?
<flaccid> intelikey: no sorry
<intelikey> klerfayt i started to say nano  :)
<ny0n> i need help
<ny0n> anyone around?
<BonBonTheJon> ny0n: what do you need
<ny0n> problem: when i boot into kubuntu, kubuntu automatically connects to someone elses wireless network instead of mine
<ny0n> how do i connect to my own network
<flaccid> ny0n: system settings > network from kmenu
<intelikey> well i'm off in 10 minutes.     so i need to start cleanup around here.   later linux converts.  :)
<flaccid> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<flaccid> ^^ networkmanager good too
<BonBonTheJon> ny0n: I prefer to install knetworkmanager
<Genix|linux> intelikey: thanks for all the help
<Zaire> ok how do I setup vnc for local access on kubuntu
<ny0n> is there a command i can type to fix this problem
<flaccid> Zaire: display :0 ?
<rich0> can anyone give advice for STREAMTUNER?
<Celeste> hi
<Zaire> ?
<flaccid> ny0n: yes there is. but its a lot longer than following instructions for the gui
<Celeste> is there any native english speaker who would like to control some english lines for me, PLEASE?
<ny0n> flaccid, what commands plz
<Zaire> I want to try something in a gui on my linux server and I only have 1 set of periphs to use
<flaccid> ny0n: i would need to know more about what you have and what you need
<flaccid> !vnc > Zaire
<flaccid> !x11vnc > Zaire
<ny0n> well, when i boot into kubuntu, it automatiaclly connects to someone elses wireless network. i want to connect to my own network and not use someone elses internet
<flaccid> ny0n: like i said.. i don't know what wireless card you have and what type of wireless network you need to connect to. why don't you just use the gui?
<rich0> what is the etiquette here?  i've never used irc before,
<ny0n> i tried gui
<BonBonTheJon> rich0: just ask a question
<ny0n> what program do you want me to get
<BonBonTheJon> ny0n: knetworkmanager
<flaccid> !networkmanager > ny0n
<rich0> thx, bonbon.
<rich0> can anyone help me with streamtuner problems, please?
<BonBonTheJon> rich0: what is the problem
<rich0> shoutcast streams won't load.
<rich0> once in a while they load and play fine, but...
<rich0> then they stop loading.
<dude> flaccid: tnx
<deliverator> hello, i need help interfacing with an ipod
<flaccid> np dude
<BonBonTheJon> deliverator: amarok can sync with ipod
<Zaire> thats not very helpful it just gave me a thing to edit the vnc due to an error and I can't connect to it via real vnc either
<flaccid> Zaire: what exactly is your problem, i don't understand what you want to do
<Zaire> I want to connect this PC Im on to my server using vnc
<Zaire> the server is local
<flaccid> so is your vnc server set up on the server?
<dude> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dude> !beryl-xgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl-xgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BonBonTheJon> rich0: try xmms, it is supposed to be able to play shoutcast
<ny0n> knetworkmanager didn't work
<Zaire> I got it install and edited the conf like that page said yes
<dude> !beryl_xgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl_xgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> Zaire: did you install a vnc client on the client machine?
<BonBonTheJon> ny0n: what didnt work
<ny0n> knetworkmanager
<flaccid> !what
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !why
<Zaire> Im running XP on this machine and I have real vnc viewer install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> Zaire: ok so whats the problem?
<Zaire> it wont connect to the server vnc
<ny0n> i need help
<BonBonTheJon> ny0n: does knetworkmanager start up in the taskbar
<flaccid> Zaire: which vnc server are you using?
<dude> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<Zaire> I used sudo apt-get install vnc-common tightvncserver
<flaccid> Zaire: is it running on the server? sudo fuser -v 5900/tcp
<dude> flaccid: aside from vmware, what other programs that i can use to run xp under ubuntu
<Brydenn33> hey i have a question for you guys
<rawrness> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27066/ me pissing people off in #suse
<Brydenn33> shit, hold on
<flaccid> dude: qemu i belive and there are others, which i remember
<flaccid> i can't remember them
<rich0> bonbon:  i have streamtuner set up to use xmms.
<rich0> is there something i should do in xmms?
<BonBonTheJon> rich0: i've never used streamruner
<rich0> ok.  thanks.
<BonBonTheJon> rich0: maybe try amarok
<BonBonTheJon> Brydenn33: what is your question
<Brydenn33> hold on
<Brydenn33> ok got it
<Brydenn33> do any of you have ntfs-3g installed?
<Brydenn33> cuz i'm running into an issue
<mattik> Hello. I have intel integrated graphic card and ati's pci graphig card. My kubuntu don't recognize to X and I cannot paste xorg log in text mode
<BonBonTheJon> ny0n: did knetworkmanager load
<Brydenn33> ntfs-3g allows write access to ntfs partitions
<Brydenn33> and i have a dual boot in GRUB between windowsxp and linux (duh)
<Brydenn33> however, my "links" on my linux desktop to folders on the windows partition are all messed up now
<BonBonTheJon> mattik: do you have the integrated card disabled
<Brydenn33> says only "root can mount /dev/hdb1/ on mnt/windows
<Zaire> screw it nvm i'll swap my damn periphs then
<flaccid> Brydenn33: only root can use the mount command by default
<mattik> BonBonTheJon: My XP detect ati
<flaccid> Zaire: you give up?
<Brydenn33> flaccid:  i think i know what my problem is
<Brydenn33> just not sure how to fix it
<Brydenn33> ./dev/hdb1	/mnt/windows ntfs-3g  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0    0
<BonBonTheJon> mattik: pastebin the output of 'lspci'
<Brydenn33> is what i have in FSTAB
<Brydenn33> i USED to have /dev/hdb1	/mnt/windows ntfs  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0    0
<Brydenn33> i think thats why my links arent working
<mattik> BonBonTheJon: How can I do it in text mode?
<flaccid> Brydenn33: there should be no . at the start of it
<dude> flaccid: what is this error? 'wine: cannot find '/home/dude/xp/Program_Files/Qlock/qlock.exe'"
<Brydenn33> flaccid: duh, i did that for IRC
<BonBonTheJon> mattik: is there an entry for the ati card in lspci
<flaccid> dude: i don't know
<mattik> yes
<mattik> BonBonTheJon: yes
<flaccid> Brydenn33: duh, so what happens when you do sudo mount -a
<Brydenn33> i'll try hehe
<dude> flaccid: wine command
<BonBonTheJon> mattik: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<flaccid> dude: this is not a wine support channel
<dude> sorry
<flaccid> thats why they have #wine
<Brydenn33> flaccid:
<Brydenn33> brydenn@c-67-169-218-218:~$ sudo mount -a
<Brydenn33> Volume is scheduled for check.
<Brydenn33> Please boot into Windows TWICE, or use the 'force' mount option.
<Brydenn33> wtf does that mean ;)
<mattik> BonBonTheJon:Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5940
<flaccid> Brydenn33: i don't know
<Brydenn33> <sigh> i'll just try fixing it tomorrow then
<Brydenn33> swear to god
<flaccid> Brydenn33: try this. sudo umount -l /mnt/windows && sudo mount -a
<Brydenn33> if its not one thing its another
<flaccid> ^^ what does that return, Brydenn33?
<mattik> BonBonTheJon: Kubuntu don't know my card
<Brydenn33> brydenn@c-67-169-218-218:~$ sudo umount -l /mnt/windows && sudo mount -a
<Brydenn33> umount: /mnt/windows: not mounted
<flaccid> Brydenn33: anything else?
<Brydenn33> nope
<flaccid> Brydenn33: did it mount. ls -l /mnt/windows
<Brydenn33> no
<BonBonTheJon> mattik: i don't know
<Brydenn33> anyway, thanks for your help flaccid. i'm gonna go eat dinner
<Brydenn33> night all
* Brydenn33 away
<flaccid> Brydenn33: it should of. try remove the ls=utf8 option
<flaccid> no return means mounts were successful
<mattik> BonBonTheJon: What is the identifier of my card? It's Radeon 9250.
<BonBonTheJon> mattik: i dont' know, maybe some one else does
<mattik> BonBonTheJon: Thank you
<mattik> :)
<whyso> how do i change permissions for a disk
<whyso> or owner i mean
<Healot> you can't do that; you can do that on directories and files though
<sv0> man chmod
<sv0> man chown
<Genix|linux> is wine really slow or is it just firefox
<dude_> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<whyso> ok thanks, so to make the sdb1 owned by whyso: chown whyso media:/sdb1
<globe> is there a way to fix a stubborn boot-time kernel panic?
<whyso> that right?
<BonBonTheJon> whyso: no, you can't do that
<BonBonTheJon> whyso: one thing is the command line will not understand media:/sdb1, that is only in konqueror
<whyso> ah ok, thanks
<BonBonTheJon> whyso: and, the permissions should be okay, they are set up so you can't mess anything up without some trouble
<whyso> gotcha! but i cant set them cause im not owner :(
<whyso> so, can i change folder permissions by command line?
<BonBonTheJon> whyso: some, what are you wanting to change
<mattik> BonBonTheJon: I get X running. Thank you very much !! :)
<BonBonTheJon> mattik: didn't do much, but you';re welcome
<whyso> permissions for my 2nd hard drives partition, and permissions for a folder on my desktop
<BonBonTheJon> whyso: ok, you need to know the mount for the partition, then do 'sudo chown whyso:whyso /folder'
<BonBonTheJon> whyso: also type in 'man chown' at the command line for more details
<Jobberwacky> that's a funny command
<whyso> gotcha! ty
<Solveneq> hey does anyone have a problem with kvpnc crashing?
<whyso> hmmm not doing anything, do i have to unmount them first?
<BonBonTheJon> whyso: it should work on the folder, i'm checking about the partition
<klerfayt> will edgy have latest nvidia driver in non-official repo?
<BonBonTheJon> whyso: i need to head to bed, but you can look here http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<whyso> k ty!
<BonBonTheJon> whyso: i think there is some setting when you mount it for that
<whyso> im in edgy right now, want me to check kle?
<Solveneq> ooooookay... now IRC works and no other program can pick up my internet connection ?
<BonBonTheJon> whyso: i know you can change the owner of the folder
<BonBonTheJon> whyso: you can auto complete the name in konversation by hitting tab
<dude_> any other info about beryl? how to?
<BonBonTheJon> whyso: good lucj
<whyso> BonBonTheJon: thanks!
<dude_> bonbon: have you tried beryl?
<Solveneq> omg.. how come no applications recognize im on the net besides Konversation lol
<puttlick> when it says y/n in console it is cancelling when I use y Why?
<poningru> puttlick: try yes
<puttlick> Nope, didn't work ==(
<gragusa> anybody on edgy eft on a ibm x40?
<puttlick> Now it works... restarded the console
<poningru> .... weird
<rawrness> this is very werid
<rawrness> amaorak don't want to build my libary right
<rawrness> it skipped like 70% of the files
<Ashex> anyone else been having issues with the latest edgy update making the k menu's/bars unresponsive?
<Ashex> !bug > me
<Ashex> !bug > Ashex
<whyso> nope mine are ok
<ZeroCool> has any used smart package installer ?
<abattoir> ZeroCool: i have, why?
<ZeroCool> well, I need to install some .rpm packages, and this would seem to be the ticket
<abattoir> ZeroCool: nope
<ZeroCool> ???
<abattoir> ZeroCool: it doesnt work that way
<ZeroCool> okay, explain pls
<abattoir> ZeroCool: it handles rpms *only* on rpm-based distros
<abattoir> ZeroCool: on deb based distros, it handles *only* debs
<abattoir> you might want to consider alien
<abattoir> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<ZeroCool> man, I need to get srm package
<abattoir> ZeroCool: but be aware that packages made for rpm distros(suse, primarily) most probably will not work
<abattoir> ZeroCool: what program?
<rawrness> evilness
<ZeroCool> srm
<ZeroCool> its like rm but much more
<abattoir> ZeroCool: you have a link?
<abattoir> ZeroCool: for the rpm, maybe?
<ZeroCool> just a min...
<morghanphoenix> When I upgrade my graphics card what do I need to do to get it working? Just install the driver or do I need to recompile the kernel and all that crap?
<ZeroCool> heres the link: http://srm.sourceforge.net/
<whyso> how do i change the owner of a partition?
<DemonThing> partitions have owners?
<DemonThing> or do you mean of a mounted one
<abattoir> ZeroCool: redhat rpm *might* work(after converting w/ alien), but i definitely don't recommend it
<abattoir> ZeroCool: get the source and compile it if you can
<whyso> one thats mounted
<DemonThing> whyso: use the "uid" option when mounting
<DemonThing> so if your username is whyso
<DemonThing> and you want it owned by whyso
<DemonThing> then
<DemonThing> mount <blah> -o uid=whyso
<ZeroCool> hmmm, okay here one, I never compiled a app.. before. <grin>
<DemonThing> or put that under your options in fstab
<whyso> DemonThing: thanks! but i want it to do this when i boot up, so i dont have to do it every time
<DemonThing> yeah
<DemonThing> so
<abattoir> ZeroCool: why dont you just use purge instead?
<DemonThing> well the only way I can think of is to edit /etc/fstab
<DemonThing> and put uid=whyso under the options
<ZeroCool> purge ?
<abattoir> ZeroCool: wait a sec
<DemonThing> options as in where stuff like noatime, noauto, defaults, ro, etc tend to go
<abattoir> ZeroCool: sorry, meant shred :P 'man shred'
<DemonThing> there's probably a graphical way of doing it to I'd imagine
<abattoir> ZeroCool: try that in a terminal, it'd give you more info about that program
<abattoir> ZeroCool: hit 'q' to quit it
<morghanphoenix> I wish I could say the same. The next person who puts something on the net without giving a list of it's dependancies is gonna get hunted down and slaped with a raw salmon!
<DemonThing> or put #shred in Run Command or konqueror
<ZeroCool> yep, shred is there..
<abattoir> ZeroCool: use that :P
<ZeroCool> I type shred --help
<ZeroCool> saw the help settings..
<ZeroCool> but I;m wondering which is better shred or srm
<whyso> so defaults,errors=remount-ro would become :defaults,errors=remount-ro,uid=whyso
<whyso> ?
<DemonThing> yes
<dude_> !krdc
<ubotu> krdc: Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 490 kB, installed size 956 kB
<whyso> k asesome testing it
<DemonThing> :)
<ZeroCool> okay I will test it.
<DemonThing> tip: to mount boot partitions, run "mount -a"
<DemonThing> as root, of course
<dude_> any info about krdc?
<ZeroCool> just that I deal with clients .xls files that contain cc# and need to make sure, they are deleted
<whyso> hmmm did it but said i didtn have permission to edit fstab
<ZeroCool> okay thats, and goodnight..zzzzzzzzzzzz
<DemonThing> you need to be root to edit it
<dude_> any info about krdc?
<DemonThing> dude_: what kind of info?
<dude_> how to configure
<DemonThing> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdenetwork/krdc/index.html
<DemonThing> I googled "krdc", third result
<dude_> tnx
<DemonThing> I wonder if there is
<DemonThing> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<DemonThing> indeed it is
<rawrness> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DemonThing> hah
<rawrness> well i will now turn in
<rawrness> night all
<DemonThing> bye
<whyso> holy shite! screen just went blue ranomly and rebooted lol
<whyso> so how do i log in as root?
<DemonThing> wonderful
<DemonThing> um
<DemonThing> well
<DemonThing> you don't
<DemonThing> you should be using sudo or kdesu
<DemonThing> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DemonThing> I like this bot.
<whyso> yeah thats cool :)
<whyso> white space doesnt matter in fstab right
<DemonThing> it does
<DemonThing> well, you have to have whitespace between columns
<DemonThing> but the amount of whitespace is up to you
<DemonThing> and comments and blank lines obviously do nothing
<ubuntu> help!!!!!!! i edited fstab and now kubuntu wont boot!!! :((((((( im back in live CD any idea how to fix>?
<jbrouhard> Anyone have a link to a how-to to make kde look like mswindows ?
<jbrouhard> i remember there being one off buntudot.org
<jbrouhard> but the site redirects to the fridge right now
<t3hwiz0rd> why would you want kde to look like doze'bloze?
<jbrouhard> cause i want it to
<jbrouhard> actually, i'm just looking for a better theme
<jbrouhard> than plain KDE
<dude> any link to krdc how-to
<dude> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<dude> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<dude> !berylxgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berylxgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dude> !beryl-xgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl-xgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dude> !beryl_xgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl_xgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dude> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<t3hwiz0rd> dude: give it up
<t3hwiz0rd> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<cpk2> jbrouhard: go to kde-look.org
<esas> hi, how can i make a MySQL server with Kubuntu???
<cpk2> esas: look at the lamp page in the wiki
<dude> guys can you help me configure krdc?
<esas> but what do you need to create a LAMP server?
<cpk2> esas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<puttlick> I can't install a package because it says it culd hurt other packages, could i get around that?
<cpk2> puttlick: what package?
<puttlick> Compiz and compiz-gnome
<cpk2> what does it want to remove?
<puttlick> it don't says
<puttlick> but it says it cant write in /usr/lib/compiz/libgconf.so
<ubuntu_> :(((( im so screwed i just edited fstab and now i cant boot
<cpk2> plus you should ask in the xgl channel =P
<cpk2> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ubuntu_> cant figure out how to add it from live CD either
<dbglt> can anyone explain why I can't update? I came in here earlier, and replaced all instances of "dapper" with "edgy" in my sources.list. Then I did an apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<dbglt> but now it complains of packages not being found
<cpk2> maybe you need more repos?
<cpk2> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<dbglt> cpk2: it is from the main repo, it says it is missing packages
<cpk2> missing dependencies?
<dbglt> Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main openoffice.org-style-default 2.0.4~rc3-0ubuntu4
<dbglt>   404 Not Found
<dbglt> get that for about 20 packages
<dbglt> and then install can't continue
<cpk2> that means it cant hit that repo
<cpk2> try a different location
<cpk2> replace the au with something else
<dbglt> ok
<puttlick> does somebody know where I could find xmodmap?
<dbglt> puttlick: where you can find it?
<dbglt> have you got it installed?
<cpk2> !info xmodmap
<ubotu> xmodmap: X input map modification. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Vuen_away> okay, this is driving me insane
<Vuen> why does firefox use the shitty gnome file picker instead of the kde one?
<Steven_M> hi all
<cpk2> "file picker"?
<cpk2> i just use konq anyways
<cpk2> they all are the same now
<zorglu_> filepicker = file selector i think
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: why? because its gtk.. numbnuts.
<zorglu_> Vuen: it use the gnome one because it is using gnome all over and not kde
<t3hwiz0rd> kde is qt lol
<Lam_> is there a way to edit konquerer's browser settings more in-depth?  it seems rather lacking in terms of browser customizability than firefox
<Lam_> unless im blind
<t3hwiz0rd> Lam_: they're there somewhere just not in plain sight.
<zorglu_> t3hwiz0rd: avoid this kind of words here
<Lam_> would it be in kcontrol by any chance?
<morghanphoenix> I was hoping to avoid what I'm doing now, but couldn't find any good dvd rippers that worked right in KDE.
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: so this is the gtk file selector? why is it so awful?
<t3hwiz0rd> Lam_: its somewhere inside the settings, where I don't know... KDE is a bit too over the top on setting sometimes.
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd: and more importantly, why does firefox use it? how can i get firefox to use the kde file selector?
<morghanphoenix> All that extra space for gnome just so I can run OGM, almost reminds me of a windows install.
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: GTK is meant to function very simply. Thats why its the Free Desktop of choice in most major distros. Its a lot like windows and OS x, its simplified and mainstreamed.
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: its not meant to be as customizable as kde.
<Vuen> ah.
<Lam_> i like how things are structured in kde so far, but i'd prefer if konquerer's settings were more in plain sight if they expect people that like to customize to adopt konquerer instead of firefox
<Lam_> :/
<zorglu_> hehe :)
<Vuen> i'm disappointed that they think i'm too stupid to type in a damn path.
<Vuen> so how do i get rid of it?
<zorglu_> well that and the fact is it not gpl :)
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: get rid of what? gnome or firefox?
<Vuen> the file selector!
<Vuen> is it built in or something?
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: yes, its part of gtk lol
<morghanphoenix> most of the time I can't find my damn paths without using slocate.
<Vuen> aargh
<Vuen> so i'm stuck with it?
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: its not optional.
<Vuen> :(
<Vuen> but i like firefox
<zorglu_> Vuen: already answered this one, you can not remove this file selector from firefox
<Vuen> i really, really like firefox
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: that or sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox ;-) lol
<Vuen> :(
<Vuen> *sniff*
<Vuen> can i get mouse gestures on konqueror?
<zorglu_> Vuen: yes, there are options for that
<Lam_> i think you can get mouse gestures in kde even
<morghanphoenix> You can
<Vuen> i'm not interested in global gestures, just browser gestures
<morghanphoenix> I have to turn it off every time I do a fresh install
<morghanphoenix> Opera has mouse gestures too
<morghanphoenix> I like Opera much better than Firefox
<dude> what is the command for editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<Steven_M> I know I asked this the other day, but I had to leave in a hurry before I got an answer, can anyone help me out with a samba problem?
<morghanphoenix> sudo kate path
<t3hwiz0rd> Steven_M: whats the problem?
<morghanphoenix> or kwrite
<t3hwiz0rd> morghanphoenix: nano! nano!!!!
<Jucato> Vuen: I think you can set the gestures in KDE to affect only a specific window
<morghanphoenix> or whatever your editor is
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<morghanphoenix> I use pico
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: ^^^^^^
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: you shouldnt use sudo with gui's
<cpk2> aww Jucato beat me
<t3hwiz0rd> pico or nano... all the same really.
<morghanphoenix> lol, I always use sudo, tend to stay in yakuake constantly
<t3hwiz0rd> i think nano is a bit more feature-rich.
<Jucato> cpk2: :P
<Vuen> morghanphoenix: what does the file selector look like in opera?
* cpk2 uses vi
<t3hwiz0rd> Vuen: its nifty
<t3hwiz0rd> cpk2: vi is for aliens 0.x
<t3hwiz0rd> i'll be back on on t3hwiz0rd-server in a second folks...
<t3hwiz0rd> booting to another os
<Jucato> I'm not sure if it's the same for Linux, but the newer Google products/services don't render correctly in Opera...
<morghanphoenix> Is that where you open and save files?
<morghanphoenix> vuen
<Vuen> morghanphoenix: yes
<morghanphoenix> A typical file browser where you can type the path in up top.
<Jucato> I think he means the File Dialog Box
<morghanphoenix> you can edit the path without navicating your whole file system if that's what you mean
<morghanphoenix> how the hell did I hit a c instead of a g?
<Jucato> heh fast fingers :)
<dude> what is the command for editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<morghanphoenix> I think people are so anti-opera because it used to use ads and wasn't really that good
<morghanphoenix> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vuen> morghanphoenix: i tried opera long after it had ads. i hated it because it kept crashing, it was ugly, and its javascript support was HORRIBLE
<Vuen> i couldn't even check my mail
<morghanphoenix> It's been really improved recently
<Vuen> i hear the new opera is nice, yes. but i really like firefox
<Jucato> 2 reasons why I didn't like Opera: Google services/products and URL (Tab) completion.... :(
<morghanphoenix> They started selling browsers for the DS and cell phones, making plenty of money to pay for having a really nice free computer browser.
<morghanphoenix> I love the saved sessions.
<Jucato> yeah I loved that. I also love the fact that it uses Qt. lol :P
<morghanphoenix> I want to be able to kill my browser at night and get all the pages I had open back the next day, and it keeps the history for my back button too.
<morghanphoenix> I don't believe I'm installing gnome.
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: you are?
<morghanphoenix> The one way it's better for me tan KDE is DVD rippers that actually work!
<morghanphoenix> Tried running one in KDE and it recoreded 7 hours of a two hour movie
<Steven_M> t3hwiz0rd: When I try to make a samba password for my normal account called red from my sudo account using the command: "sudo smbpasswd red", after I type in the new password twice it says "Failed to find entry for red"
<morghanphoenix> At least Kaffiene plays the rips in Kubuntu, it didn't in slackware.
<Lam_> Steven_M: try $ sudo smbpasswd -a red
<morghanphoenix> I had all the deps installed and it still viewed my video files as audio.
<puttlick> I've got xmodmap installed... but not the file /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.us Don't get it... tried to reinstall it, doest work
<morghanphoenix> I personally like fluxbox.
<Steven_M> Lam_: the confusing thing is that wasn't needed for my other user accounts
<morghanphoenix> Damn that's a lot of dependancies!
<morghanphoenix> At least they list them all though.
<morghanphoenix> I've had a few programs I've downloaded that forgot to tell me what I needed, now that was annoying.
<Jucato> does that happen with APT? *gasps*
<morghanphoenix> source installs
<Jucato> ah :P
<morghanphoenix> Too many spiffy toys don't have deb packages
<morghanphoenix> woah, I didn't have automake on here
<cpk2> Steven_M: dont you need to add the samba user first?
<puttlick> could someone send me a copy of xmodmap.us can\t find it )*
<cpk2> i wish when you use apt-build it would tell aptitude not to install over your compiled install =(
<cpk2> or even when you build with apt-get
<morghanphoenix> I love pkgtool, too bad there's nothig quite so efficient for kubuntu.
<cpk2> kind of dumb, they put in the functionality to compile your own .deb and install them and then right after you install with your own .deb it wants to "upgrade" it
<Steven_M> cpk2: I thouaght I did, using the kde file sharing pannel
<cpk2> Steven_M:
<cpk2> sudo useradd -s /bin/true mark
<cpk2> sudo smbpasswd -L -a mark
<cpk2> sudo smbpasswd -L -e mark
<esas> hi, i have a problem with the mysql administrator
<esas> if i start it, it gives a window
<cpk2> would make a user named mark and set up a samba username for him
<Vuen> question, is there a version of gvim that uses the qt toolkit?
<esas> can somebody help me???
<cpk2> Steven_M: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 this is a really good samba article
<Steven_M> ok thanks all
<Jucato> hm...
<Steven_M> be back soon
<cpk2> anyone know a way to stop aptitude from wanted to "upgrade" packages that I compiled myself using apt-build or even apt-get source -b
<Jucato> cpk2: isn't there an option to lock down a package in APT?
<cpk2> *besides* using hold
<visik7> Jucato: echo "package hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<Jucato> visik7: heh it was for cpk2. but I guess he doesn't want "hold" :)
<visik7> uh ?
<cpk2> besides using hold, imagine if I used apt-build to build everything while I was on vacation, would I want to have to type out hold for everything? =)
<Jucato> clm
<Jucato> er...
<visik7> just don't run apt ?
<cpk2> and then if want a really big app that I dont want to compile later?
<visik7> you are weird
<cpk2> arent we all?
<visik7> I really don't understand what you are doing/what to do
<morghanphoenix> Look at all my space fill up, good thing I had 15GB to spare when I started this.
<visik7> s/what/want
<Zaire> well typical no ones talking or answering in #phpbb
<cpk2> say i want to compile just some random app for the hell of it using apt-build or apt-get source -b i dont want aptitude to want to "upgrade" the .deb i just made and installed
<Vuen> ???
<Vuen> woah
<Vuen> freenode says i'm banned from #kde
<Vuen> i can't imagine why that is
<Jucato> ?
<Jucato> Vuen: what have you done? :P
<Vuen> i wonder if my housemate got me banned...
<Vuen> urgh...
* Zaire dunno but somehow banned from mysql
<Vuen> bbl proxy
<visik7> cpk2: hold the random app ?
<cpk2> and to me hold doesnt seem like a very good solution because what if I want to make LOTS of .deb for myself, would be a hassle to hold those
<morghanphoenix> I've been banned from KDE before
<morghanphoenix> I think it's an IP block block
<cpk2> and dist-upgrade will upgrade even apps that are being held
<visik7> obviously
<visik7> they complain about missed deps
<Zaire> it is an address ban
<visik7> cpk2: hold when you install
<visik7> you can try to pin the apt-build local repo
<visik7> to something unupgradable
<visik7> cpk2: man apt_preferences
<sorush20> what program do I use to be able to log the amount of download upload through my wireless connection?
<cpk2> visik7: the thing that really grates is that apt-cache policy says the installed and the candidate are the exact same version when it wants to upgrade my own debs
<visik7> cpk2: the only solution is to pin the repo of the apt-build
<cpk2> visik7: so do i want to pin it at 999 or 1001? I would like aptitude to still notify when there is actually a newer version
<Vuen> hmph
<visik7> cpk2: read the man and do some tests
<morghanphoenix> Argh! So much work just to put firefly on my hard drive!
<Vuen> i'm too lazy to find a working socks proxy
<Vuen> i wish i knew why i was banned from #kde :( i like kde, that's why i'm here
<Zaire> have you tried tor
<Vuen> yes, it's currently banned network-wide
<Zaire> ah
<Vuen> anyway, i was wondering if you guys could give me any kde alternatives to some softwares that use the gtk toolkit
<Vuen> firefox, gaim, gvim, openoffice
<t3hwiz0rd-server> anyone miss me?
<visik7> Vuen: dsl.bell.ca are banned from #kde
<t3hwiz0rd-server> Vuen: i know you did.
<Vuen> most importantly is i'd like a qt version of vi
<Vuen> visik7: woah, all of bell?
<visik7> seems to be
<Jucato> Vuen: firefox = Konqueror or Opera. GAIM = Kopete. OpenOffice = KOffice (new version released)
<Vuen> like, canada-wide?
<Vuen> WTF?
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kde don't like canada
<t3hwiz0rd-server> protest! blame germany!
<Jucato> Vuen: you can go to #freenode and request to be unbanned
<Vuen> WTF!@
<Zaire> I noticed teh shipit cd thing is down
<Vuen> Jucato: ah. nice.
<Vuen> Jucato: the only important one in there was gvim. is there a vi for kde?
<Jucato> Google? :)
<Vuen> tried that
<Vuen> :(
<Vuen> no luck
<Jucato> www.kde-apps.org ?
<Jucato> hm.. no luck either :)
<sorush20> what program do I use to be able to log the amount of download upload through my wireless connection?
<sorush20> during the week or month etc?
<Vuen> i'm confused. i'm trying to use kopete here
<Vuen> i'm signed in to one msn account
<Vuen> how do i sign into a second one?
<osiris> ok, this may be the wrong room, but say i wanted to make a headless ubuntu box, that just booted and played one shoutcast stream.  what avenues should i explore
<Vuen> nevermind
<t3hwiz0rd-server> Vuen: are you behaving?
<morghanphoenix> That's just because Seattle is so close to Canada.
<Vuen> t3hwiz0rd-server: what?
<Vuen> behaving?
<dbglt> osiris: probably wouldn't be worth bothering with ubuntu
<dbglt> osiris: much tighter and smaller distros available for that
<t3hwiz0rd-server> Vuen: lol... im kiddin' kiddin
<Vuen> i can't believe #kde banned the entire country
<cpk2> Vuen: why not use vi?
<Vuen> what could canada possibly have done
<osiris> dbglt, enlighten me
<Healot> Canada created OpenBSD, hehe << doesn't make sense, sorry
<osiris> say i wanna take beater box, and make it a headless shoutcast client for office music
<sorush20> Vuen: what country?
<osiris> the amp, and end wiring is easy.  its the software/attack method i lack
<esas> hi, i cant open adept
<esas> conversation with su failed, or somethong
<dbglt> osiris: debian should be fine if you want to stick with apt. Slack will do fine as well. There are also a number of smaller custom-built distros, check out distrowatch if you need. Even a ubuntu base will be fine (but most of it is in the gui, that distinguishes it from debian anyway)
<cox377> can anyone tell me how to add DNS server addressed to the nic under kubuntu?
<esas> o -> i
<cox377> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dbglt> I've generally gone with debian for headless servers
<t3hwiz0rd-server> suse makes a good headless server too
<sorush20> where are my qtdir and kdedir?
<t3hwiz0rd-server> i'd go either pure debian or suse.
<osiris> dbglt, i know i could do dsl if i wanted small
<cox377> does anyone know how to manually add DNS servers?
<Healot> file /etc/resolv.conf
<Healot> the entry nameserver <IP address>
* t3hwiz0rd-server should really stop sniffing markers...
<osiris> thats not what i asked.  i wondered how i could do it in ubuntu
<osiris> the distro doesnt matter
<esas> i can't open adept anymore! , if i typ mu password and want to log in then i get these message :  conversation with su failed
<dbglt> osiris: install what you want then, what's the problem of doing it in ubuntu?
<esas> does anywone knows what i must do??
<sorush20> esas: make sure that adept is not running at the moment.. do ps aux | grep ade*
<osiris> what would i need to play a shoucats stream headless, what would i need to set it to auto boot a user, etc
<osiris> come on
<osiris> work with me here
<sorush20> shoutcast? just use streamtuner
<sorush20> osiris:
<esas> it's not running, i want to start it, type the pass and ther, it says that
<osiris> ok, streamtuner
<sorush20> do sudo killall adept
<sorush20> esas: do sudo killall adept
<sorush20> osiris: you can save the streams using streamripper...
<sorush20> osiris: sudo apt-get install streamtuner streamripper
<osiris> i dont need to save the stream
<sorush20> what about my question
<sorush20> where are my qtdir and kdedir?
<osiris> i just want to build a headles old box, to play a shoutcast stream i code in
<osiris> to put music in our office
<osiris> and for the time being, *ubuntu is distro of choice
<esas> i cant kill it!!!
<sorush20> esas: what error do you get ?
<esas> tried, but stil isn't working
<esas> conversation with su failed
<sorush20> esas: did you do sudo killall adept ?
<esas> yes
<sorush20> esas: I think just reboot your computer or just reboot x server
<osiris> might try finding the PID of adept, and kill -9'ing it
<esas> ok i'm gonna try that
<esas> brb
<osiris> blah
<jende> esas: Good day
<jende> esas: so, what are your dramas today?
<|Mikael|> hi there; how can i resize my harddisk where kubuntu is on it?
<jende> |Mikael|: use qtparted
<jende> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 704 kB
<|Mikael|> oh will look
<|Mikael|> thx again jende ;)
<jende> |Mikael|: no worries, mate! ;-)
<|Mikael|> :D
<jende> |Mikael|: its a nice tool, but it depends on what you wanna do. Means maybe you should use a LiveCD such as Knoppix
<morghanphoenix> I'm now up to 800MB for my DVD ripper install, it's beginning to remind me of a windows installation.
<jende> morghanphoenix: what?
<morghanphoenix> Of course that included gnome
<morghanphoenix> OGMRip
<morghanphoenix> Stupid thing won't run GTK
<jende> morghanphoenix:I would have chosen DVD::Rip
<morghanphoenix> Does it run cli too?
<jende> morghanphoenix: I'll have a look; hold on
<cox377> is there a command that lists all installed applications?
<morghanphoenix> holy hell, build is installing even more deps
<Martyo> does kubuntu come with firefox?
<cox377> Martyo: yes
<Zaire> what other database's can you get for linux aside from mysql?
<dumbkiwi> Martyo: not by default.  You can install it from the universe repositories
<cox377> dumbkiwi: opps... is it ubuntu that does?
<Zaire> what other database's can you get for linux aside from mysql?
<dumbkiwi> Martyo: dunno.  Never installed it.
<Zaire> has to be a database server
<dumbkiwi> Zaire: postgresql
<jende> morghanphoenix: http://www.bunkus.org/dvdripping4linux/en/separate/transcoding.html
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, I have to remove firefox every time I install
<Martyo> why would you want to remove firefox?
<jende> Martyo: yes it does
<jende> Martyo: mybe he doesnt like FF
<morghanphoenix> I'm one of those wierd people who thinks Opera is far superior to firefox.
<Martyo> ah, opera is good, forgot about that ;)
<jende> morghanphoenix: check out the link I've posted, you'll be happy, I guess
<morghanphoenix> nice
<morghanphoenix> Okay, that's nice, it need libogm, but it's not in the repos, but it's in the repos, at least the debian ones.
<jende> morghanphoenix: yep
<Vuen> alright, i gotta wake up in four hours for a meeting, a midterm, and an assignment
<Vuen> i'm a dead man
<morghanphoenix> I'm really beginning to hate source installs
<jende> morghanphoenix: it takes roughly 10mins to install
<|Mikael|> jende: i can't resize my primary hdd. do i have to use a text only mode?
<|Mikael|> i mean, do i have to quit X?
<jende> |Mikael|: you will have to use Knoppix
<|Mikael|> oh
<jende> |Mikael|: or your system will be fuc***
<cox377> !rythmbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rythmbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende> !rhytmbox
<|Mikael|> jende: and that wouldn't be nice, i guess
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rhytmbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Mikael|> so i will boot then knoppix
<|Mikael|> thx anyway
<jende> |Mikael|: yep, you'll better do that
<cox377> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<morghanphoenix> how do I get libogm?
<morghanphoenix> what package if any, or web site if none?
<cox377> does anyone here use rhythmbox?
<jende> morghanphoenix: sudo apt-get install libogm
<morghanphoenix> not if I can help it
<morghanphoenix> done that, not in my repos.
<morghanphoenix> which repo is it in?
<jende> morghanphoenix: are you having debian repos in your sources?
<cpk2> !info libogm
<ubotu> Package libogm does not exist in any distro I know
<morghanphoenix> Some of them, I'm using kubuntu
<jende> cpk2: G'day
<cpk2> jende: evening =)
<morghanphoenix> only the deb repos I've needed so far
<morghanphoenix> oh, this is kubuntu, I thought I was still in KDE
<jende> morghanphoenix: I'll pastebin my sources
<morghanphoenix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<morghanphoenix> Bookmarking that this time
<morghanphoenix> hmm, that's not the search part.
<morghanphoenix> So I install all these fresh packages and now they need to be updated?
<jende> morghanphoenix: yep
<morghanphoenix> shouldn't apt give me the newest ones?
<jende> morghanphoenix: depends on your soources.list
<jende> morghanphoenix: depends on your sources.list
<morghanphoenix> pastebin url?
<jende> morghanphoenix: what?
<morghanphoenix> For the sources list.
<jende> cpk2: good evening then ;-)
<jende> morghanphoenix: so, you wanna pastebin your sources?
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<morghanphoenix> you said you'd pastebin yours, I've done source-o-matic, no libogm in my repos.
<jende> cpk2: I don't like that source-o-matic stuff. Do you?
<cpk2> that page is great
<cpk2> libogm doesnt exist
<jende> morghanphoenix: mine wouldn't help you. I forgot that all boxes here are on edgy or debian sid
<morghanphoenix> Then why is it a dependancy? Has it been replaged?
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: what are you trying to do?
<morghanphoenix> Install OGMRip
<morghanphoenix> It says it needs libogm and it's not a part of my package I just put together from source.
<jende> cpk2: its called libogg now
<morghanphoenix> ahh, I have that
<JohnFlux> "We could not calculate driving directions between california and Brighton, UK.
<JohnFlux> "
<JohnFlux> bah
<JohnFlux> stupid google
<jende> morghanphoenix: http://freshmeat.net/projects/libogg/
<morghanphoenix> Doesn't seem to see it though, probably won't work.
<morghanphoenix> I have the complete libogg
<jende> morghanphoenix: and your riptool wont link to it?
<morghanphoenix> nope, keeps asking for libogm
<morghanphoenix> And I though Thoggen was a pain.
<cpk2> hrmm ld might help?
<morghanphoenix> what's that?
<morghanphoenix> Forgive me if I ask stupid questions, less than a month on linux.
<cpk2> gnu linker
<cpk2> might do what you need
<cpk2> man ld
<morghanphoenix> afk
<jende> cpk2: he sould simply get dvd::rip and transcode and he'll be fine
<morghanphoenix> giving me no end of crap, it's not my favorite plan, but I think I'm going to install automatix to get dvdrip from it.
<jende> morghanphoenix: hold on...
<jende> morghanphoenix: http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/doc/install.cipp
<morghanphoenix> wait a minute, ./configure worked that time
<jende> morghanphoenix: and follow up the installsteps given in the debian section
<jende> morghanphoenix: what arre you installing now?
<jende> cpk2: did you hear anything re firefox and problems using the name/logo?
<cpk2> jende: havent bothered to look into it much seeing as how I switched to konq when i got rid of windows
<jende> cpk2: in the latest debian updates it's called now icedove; wondering if it is going to be general prob or if its jus a debian one
<jende> !icedove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icedove - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dude_> jende: have you tried beryl?
<jende> dude_: not yet, hadn't had enough time - but I'll give it go this evening
<jende> dude_: what were your probs with beryl anyway?
<jende> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<morghanphoenix> Iceweasel?
<dude_> jende: im planning to install it now
<dude_> jende: im planning to install it now but im afraid... :)
<jende> morghanphoenix: dont give us always just fragments its not easy to help if you're giving us just fragments or a single word
<jende> dude_: want me to have a look at it quickly?your dapper aren't you?
<cpk2> hrmm printf "%s\n" "printf work!" gives me bash: !": event not found
<cpk2> ?
<dude_> jende: yewes
<morghanphoenix> Refering to the mozilla project, wondering if that's what was being fished for.
<dude_> jende: yes, can you guide me?
<morghanphoenix> Anyways, I need to restart now, think I've got it right.
<morghanphoenix> be back in a sec
<jende> dude_: how experienced are you?
<cpk2> why would you need to restart after installing something?
<jende> dude_: http://forum.beryl-project.org/forum-5-howto   and check that site first
<dude_> jende: first time to use kubuntu
<jende> dude_: and linux in general?
<dude_> jende: first time also
<dude_> :)
<zorglu_> cpk2: the '!' is a meta char, try remplacing it by
<zorglu_> cpk2: by '\!'
<jende> dude_: to be honest...I wouldn't install beryl then
<dude_> ok
<cpk2> zorglu_: thanks
<dude_> jende: why?
<jende> dude_: as its stated on the beryl forum installing beryl on kubuntu is still sticky, I wouldn't say beryl is menat to be used by beginners
<cpk2> zorglu_: \! formats the \ in there but 'printf work!' works, guess shouldnt use double quotes =P
<jende> dude_: eventhough beryl is still on PRE-ALPHA!!!
<jende> dude_: you know what pre-alpha means, i hope
<Zaire> damnit I keep getting reffered back here for help with php and mysql
<dude_> ya
<jende> Zaire: wouldn't it be better to use for php/mysql the mailinglists of php/mysql?
<sredna> When I run aptitude upgrade and some packages are 'not upgraded', why is that?
<jende> dude_: why did you have on mind to install beryl?What were youur thoughts?
<jende> sredna: try sudo apt-get -f install
<dude_> jende: effects
<dude_> :)
<jende> dude_: just wait a bit until it's at least in alpha
<cpk2> there seems to be a lot more to bash than i would have thought =\
<sredna> jende: Thank you :)
<jende> cpk2: what are you about to do anyway?
<Zaire> hey cpk2 how would I configure php5 to work with mysql?
<jende> sredna: did that help?
<dude_> jende: ok, sure, forget beryl for the meantime
<jende> dude_: *ggg*
<sredna> jende: I let the normal upgrade finish first :)
<cpk2> jende: nothing
<jende> sredna: goon on ya
* sredna waits for koffice 1.6
<jende> sredna: good on ya
<cpk2> sredna: its out already
<cpk2> Zaire: ?? if you are just using phpbb2 everything should "just work"
<sredna> I read at the dot about krita that "it has risen to become what is probably the best free image editing program today" -- so I hope that this time at least I can do anything at all with it ;)
<Zaire> it doesn't however but Im not using the apt repo of phpbb2 cause it wasn't even coming close the problem with the whole thing is php5 isnt configuring to work with mysql
<vge> Zaire: you have php5-mysql paggage installed?
<Zaire> I tried that yea
<dude_> jende: have you tried krdc?
<nulix> hello ! ; I cannot write on my USB key after automatic installation ; only root can write ; what is wrong ?
<cpk2> Zaire: have you checked to make sure php is working?
<Zaire> how do you do that
<cpk2> go to phpinfo page
<cpk2> i think
<vge> put <?php phpinfo(); ?> code into php page and open it with your browser
<jende> dude_: yep
<dude_> jende: i can't configure krdc
<jende> dude_: what happens?
<sredna> jende: No, that did not help. Maybe dist-upgrade would.
<unique> How can I send a message to a new ID without adding the ID to my friends list in kopete?
<jende> sredna: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Zaire> http://foxfire.hopto.org/phpbb2/admin/phpinfo.php
<sredna> jende: That is about what I am doing :)
<jende> sredna: *g*
<sredna> Hm, that installs kexi :o
<dude_> jende: when im connecting to the IP address, it authenticate then "Connection failed. The server does not accept new connections."
<sredna> Another app that I have never been able to convince to do anything useful
<cpk2> Zaire: maybe you want to try phpmyadmin
<jende> dude_: is the other box a kubuntu as well
<Zaire> I couldn't even login with it
<jende> sredna: I haven't even used it yet
<dude_> jende: xp
<sredna> Next question: Is there a way to remove old kernels easily?
<jende> dude_: puuuh...dunno much about xp; what client are you running on the xp machine?
<jende> sredna: yep
<cpk2> Zaire: well you probably could now that you have correctly set up an admin account
<dude_> remote desktop
<sredna> jende: And that is?
<dude_> jende: remote desktop
<cpk2> Zaire: its worth noting that I dont even have a root account
<Zaire> phpMyAdmin - Error
<Zaire> Cannot load mysql extension. Please check your PHP configuration. - Documentation
<jende> sredna: I'll post you a link
<sredna> I have 6 kernels, and I only use one!
<cpk2> i have one with root priviledges though
<jende> dude_: is the firewall enabled on the xp box?
<morghanphoenix> Hmm, acidrip installed and seems to be working great.
<cpk2> well then you should probably check the php config =P
<dude_> jende: i'll check
<jende> sredna: I have it, but only in german
<Zaire> if you mean the ini file....I uncommented msql.so extension and thats all
<omar> help please
<omar> I cant access my USB stick
<sredna> German is ok, I can read it
<omar> on Kubuntu
<omar> I insert it on my usb
<omar> and it seems to be detected
<omar> Kubuntu shows the "what do you want to do" window
<omar> and give me 2 options:  "open in new window" and "do nothing"
<jende> sredna: hold on though
<omar> I choose to open in new window
<omar> but nothing happens
<omar> and I cant find the usb in the /media folder
<omar> can anyone help me??
<roconnor> is anything in the /media folder?
<omar> no
<omar> well yes
<omar> my 2 windows disks are there
<omar> and the CDROM
<omar> but not the usb thing
<omar> cdrom hda5 and hda6 (2 ntfs partitions)
<jende> sredna: http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=20190
<roconnor> at the command line, does cat /proc/mounts list any sda devices?
<sredna> Thank you, jende
<jende> sredna: you're welcome
<jende> sredna: if that dooesn't help/guide you let me know
<omar> no, no sda in /proc/mount
<roconnor> hmm
<jende> omar: post us your fstab
<Zaire> Ive even tried purging packages and reinstalling them
<jende> omar: basically pastebin it, I meant
<omar> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<omar> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<omar> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<omar> /dev/hda6       /media/hda6     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<omar> /dev/hda7       none            swap    sw              0       0
<omar> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<cpk2> i cant even see mysql.so in php.ini
<omar> but this usb is a flash usb memory
<Zaire> line 556
<omar> I dont have to insert it before starting my machine no?
<dude_> jende: firewall is disabled
<jende> omar: modify your fstab
<jende> dude_: hmmm...
<omar> with?
<cpk2> its commented out in my ini
<jende> omar: the editor vi, i.e
<omar> jajja
<omar> yeah
<omar> I meant
<Zaire> then why is this giving me such a hard time :S
<omar> with what info
<omar> :)
<roconnor> omar: if you check the end of /var/log/messages is there anything like ``scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices''?
<dude_> jende: i can remote desktop using TSC
<omar> yep
<omar> scsi3: scsi emulation for usb mass storage devices
<jende> omar: do you understand german?
<omar> scsi device sda: 1019617 blah blah hdwr sectors (522 MB)
<roconnor> omar: inspect the messages around there.  there should be a ``sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda''
<omar> nein Ich sprache kein deustche
<roconnor> or something like that.
<omar> :P
<jende> omar: http://linuxer.onlinehome.de/apps/usb.htm
<omar> sd:3:0:0:0 attached scsi removable  disk sda
<omar> i dont understand german
<omar> I took 1 year but
<omar> I am really bad :(
<omar> pero hablo espaol :)
<jende> omar: and that is also a nice howto http://www.clemens-kraus.de/linux/usb-stick-unter-linux.htm
<roconnor> omar, and make sure there is no USB disconnect messages afterwards.
<jende> omar: ask google
<Zaire> problem seems to be phpbb2 recognising the DB despite the fact of installing php5-mysqli
<jende> omar: and you'll get probably heaps of howtos in spanish
<cpk2> hrmm well i never tried with mysqli
<jende> omar: on how to set up your system for such devices
<cpk2> just mysql
<cpk2> dunno how different lite is
<roconnor> Of course, omar is right, usb sticks ought to be plug and play under kubuntu.
<roconnor> I mean they are.
<omar> so they are not plug and play?
<Zaire> php5-mysql was replaced with php5-mysqli
<jende> roconnor: depends on the chipset
<omar> because it gets recognized and all
<roconnor> jende: it does!
<roconnor> omar, okay, next do you have /dev/sda and/or /dev/sda1
<roconnor> or /dev/sda0
<jende> roconnor: I had with some lowbudget usb-stix nice dramas
<omar> yes sda
<omar> no /dev/sda0
<nulix> I cannot write on my USB key after automatic installation ; only root can write ; what is wrong ?
<omar> ha
<omar> lots of usb keys problems :(
<morghanphoenix> Sorry 'bout all the frustrations, guess OGM wasn't meant to be, but acidrip is working perfectly and in .avi so I can play it anywhere.
<nulix> I do not want to add a line in fstab of course !
<roconnor> omar, lets start with some testing here.  make a directory: /tmp/sda
<omar> so the sda is my usb no?
<omar> ok
<omar> mkdir /tmp/sda
<roconnor> and then try mount -t auto /dev/sda /tmp/sda
<omar> woo
<omar> I mount it
<omar> i did it
<roconnor> :)
<jende> folks, see ya later!
<omar> mounted it
<omar> and it worked,
<roconnor> well, that is half good
<kinema> Is there any chance of there being a better/faster way to download a (k)ubuntu iso besides directly via HTTP or using torrent.ubuntu.com?  Currently I'm looking at more the a two hour wait seen as I the seeds can't seem to muster more then ~80kB/s.
<omar> yep, i gotta add that to fstab?
<roconnor> the real question is, why didn't this happen automagically
<omar> yep
<omar> thats what I thought
<omar> i mounted it as root
<morghanphoenix> automagically, I like that
<omar> ill tryu to do it as normal
<roconnor> omar, kubuntu normally will mount it in /media/sda
<omar> I try to do it without SUDO and it tells me that ONLY ROOT CAN DO THAT
<nulix> roconnor: I can write only in root mode
<roconnor> omar, that is the case.
<Zaire> mysql admin doesn't seem to work either
<roconnor> with this test
<morghanphoenix> Hmm, kubuntu seems to mount mine randomly unless I write it in to fstab, then it tries to mount my ipod as my hard drive.
<momal> Can anyone recommend to me a good program that I can see what speed programs are using (eg copying from the net) and able to restrict to how much speed it can use (similar program on windows would be Du super Controler)
<roconnor> omar, so this is something that will allow you to work in a sort of emergency way.
<roconnor> don't forget to do umount /tmp/mnt before you remove the device
<omar> but cant I add the line in the fstab ?
<roconnor> omar, you could
<roconnor> it would be more flexable
<roconnor> and you probably can get it so that users can mount it too.
<omar> can you tell me what to add?
<omar> is it /dev/sda  /dev/usbdrive auto ????
<omar> I dont know what to put in ????
<Tziu_Riky> hello people
<nulix> roconnor: normally we do not use fstab for automatic USB plugging !
<Tziu_Riky> ay
<roconnor> nulix: I agree, but when it doesn't happen automatically ...
<omar> if it is fat
<omar> what do I put?
<omar> vfat?
<nulix> in my case my key is automaticlly installed the only problem is that I cannot write on it only root can
<roconnor> omar: I can give you my suggestion, but others may disagree with me and have better ideas.
<omar> just give me your suggestion
<omar> man you are the one helping me
<omar> :)
<roconnor> omar, make a directory /mnt/usbstick
<omar> yep
<omar> done
<nulix> I think it might have to do with setting in file /etc/usbmount/usbmount.conf
<roconnor> err, umount the /tmp/sda
<roconnor> we are done with that test
<omar> yep
<omar> done
<roconnor> okay. lemme check my fstab
<omar> i preffer /media/usbdrive
<omar> just to have all the disks in the same dir
<roconnor> okay, media/usbdrive is fine
<omar> done
<omar> now Im in i
<omar> vi
<omar> fstab
<omar> i added this: "/dev/sda     /media/usbdrive
<omar> but then in "options" and dump and pass dont know what to add
<roconnor> try /dev/sda        /media/usbdrive              auto     defaults,user,noauto,sync  0       0
<roconnor> for your fstab
<roconnor> I think that may work well
<omar> ok
<omar> now I have to disconnect & connect again on?
<roconnor> then try mount /media/usbdrive
<roconnor> bear in mind that this configureation will NOT work for all usbsticks.
<omar> ok one
<omar> but hey
<omar> I cant write on it
<omar> (it is not write protected from the hardware)
<roconnor> can you write with sudo?
<omar> yep
<omar> mmm no
<omar> sorry
<omar> I cant
<omar> sorry, no I cant write with sudo
<roconnor> hmm
<omar> I tried mount it with normal user and touch a file with sudo
<omar> and mounting it with sudo and touch a file with sudo
<omar> and mounting with sudo and touch a file with user
<omar> when I moutn it it tells me:
<omar> block deice .../sda is wrte protected , mounting read only
<omar> device
<omar> but it is not write protected
<omar> o fsck
<omar> sorry
<omar> wait
<morghanphoenix> quick question, can I remove gnome without it screwing everything up? I have lots of GTK apps and am worried about screwing up my libs.
<omar> bheheehe
<omar> its done
<omar> you know what happened
<omar> ?
<omar> when I first inserted it, it WAS write protected (from hardware)
<omar> then I mounted and unmounted and all that
<omar> and i realized that
<omar> so I unprotected
<omar> but now, I disconnected it
<omar> and connected it again
<omar> AAAAND
<omar> it showed me the "what do u want to do" screen
<omar> and after i selected open
<omar> it actually opened it
<roconnor> heh
<omar> and I could write on it
<zorglu_> the suspens is killing me :)
<omar> darn
<omar> hey roconnor
<omar> I own u a beer
<roconnor> well, then you can remove that fstab nonsense I guess.
<omar> are you close to UK?
<omar> mmm
<roconnor> I'm in the netherlands.
<omar> I dont think so
<psb154> zorglu_ lol
<morghanphoenix> mmm, beer
<omar> it detectd the "usbdrive"
<omar> I am guessing it was from the fstab
* morghanphoenix uses best Homer voice and drools a bit.
<omar> Ill leave it like that
<omar> as it works
<omar> oh cool
<omar> I am in UK
<omar> are u close to Utrecht?
<roconnor> I'm not convinced, but there is little harm in keeping the fstab as is.
<omar> I went to utrecht  some time ago
<omar> it is very cool
<roconnor> omar: not really. I'm near Germany.
<omar> I went to amsterdam too,
<omar> anyway, lets not spam the place, I own you and arkady a beer
<morghanphoenix> I like usb devices in fstab, keeps me from getting 6 sdas mounted and only one containing anything.
<omar> now Ill copy my music and go to work
* Jucato believes omar "owes" roconnor a bear... :P
<Jucato> s/bear/beer
<momal> Can anyone recommend to me a good program that I can see what speed programs are using (eg copying from the net) and able to restrict to how much speed it can use (similar program on windows would be Du super Controler)
<omar> thanks a lot man
<roconnor> Jucato: *l* I thought you were trying to make a joke
<omar> if you go to mexico anytime let me know i can help you
<omar> im from there
<Jucato> well, inadvertedly, I did :)
<roconnor> thanks
<omar> and I am sure I will return here
<omar> I was using kubuntu along with windows
<omar> on my laptop
<roconnor> omar: but all you need to do in return is help someone else out with a problem (of any sort, not necessarily Kubuntu related)
<morghanphoenix> eww, windows.
<omar> yeah
<morghanphoenix> Too bad games still suck for x
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: I'm speaking to you from the dreaded OS of the quad-colored butterfly :P
<zorglu_> momal, 'ctrl-esc' will give the speed. as to restrict it, it is much harder, you can use the 'nice' priority or the process accounting
<roconnor> omar: actually make that help two people. ... for exponetial grow ;)
<omar> but now I just have linux, i installed 1gb of mem and windows told me "Windows can not verify that this copy is genuine"
<morghanphoenix> I have a penguin with a flyswatter on my desktop hunting your little bug.
<omar> and I could not enter to MY freaking computer
<Jucato> lol
<omar> so I said wtf
<zorglu_> momal: the nice priority are easy to setup but not that flexible as process accounting
<omar> and removed the win partition
<Vuen_away> man
<Vuen_away> i get more and more surprised by kate every day
<Vuen_away> i just opened a fortran source code file
<morghanphoenix> I love that wallpaper
<omar> and now I am running ubuntu 100%
<roconnor> silly windows
<Vuen_away> and it just magically knows its fortran and does all the syntax highlighting
<omar> I run FC4 in my office
<momal> zorglu_: I just need something to limit pretty much everything so i don't have to stop downloads/pause each time I wanna play game online
<momal> zorglu_: that is easy to use
<Jucato> Vuen_away: of course. it's the KDE Advanced Text Editor :)
<omar> but I dont have to do administrative tasks so often
<omar> anyway
<morghanphoenix> My girl wants to switch to linux, but her school is contracted with MS so they have thier students required to use windows.
<omar> thanks for the help
<roconnor> np
<omar> Ill return sometime
<Vuen_away> Jucato: is there, like, a plugin or something, to give it vi controls?
<morghanphoenix> as in a download manager?
<zorglu_> momal: hmm unfortunatly not possible.
<roconnor> morghanphoenix: does she get a free copy of windows?
<Jucato> Vuen_away: hm... that I don't know. Google? :P
<morghanphoenix> Nope, but we got an old 333 with winXP on it from someone.
<roconnor> morghanphoenix: well, better than an old 386 with winXP.
<morghanphoenix> Will make a good bsd/apache mail/web server once she finishes school.
<omar> darn
<morghanphoenix> Or maybe I'll talk her into letting me play with it as my slackware toy.
<omar> :'(
<omar> its slooow
<omar> 15:33 mintues remaining to copy 27 MB
<morghanphoenix> Nah, my 386 had win3.1
<omar> 3 files
<esas> i want to set a mysql root password, i read that i must type mysql -u root in a terminal program , i did this but i get an error : ERROR 1045 (28000) Acces denied for user ' root'@'localhost' ( using password : no) !!!!
<Vuen_away> Your search - site:http://www.kate-editor.org/ vi - did not match any documents.
<morghanphoenix> at least it's not the 8086 with win1.0
<Vuen_away> *sniff*
<morghanphoenix> that was really fun
<morghanphoenix> ended up putting freeDOS on that one.
<esas> help someone :-) ?
<Jucato> Vuen_away: have you checked the kate-plugins package?
<morghanphoenix> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zorglu_> esas: mysql has pages and pages about how to setup password. it is like the most common problem :)
<zorglu_> morghanphoenix: !readthelog :)
<morghanphoenix> talk to ubotu, he knows everything!
<momal> so its impossible to limit network speed for certain programs/ports?
<esas> ok thanks
<morghanphoenix> I keep him on a private channel
<zorglu_> momal: this is possible thru iptables, not easy tho, and to do it only when you plays some games is even harder
<zorglu_> momal: impossible is not fully correct, just not at all trivial
<morghanphoenix> so will I be able to dist-upgrade once edgy is released?
<momal> zorglu_: damnit >_<
<Vuen_away> question, why has the "kvim" project ceased to exist?
<morghanphoenix> I'm afeared of having to reinput all my personal info again.
<Vuen> i can't find anything about kvim online
<Vuen> there are news articles about kvim which all point to 404s
<Vuen> the freshmeat page is 404, like the porject never existed
<Vuen> s/porject/project
<Vuen> what's the deal?
<magic> hi a question
<magic> why i have 2 drivers devices in xorg.conf??
<magic> Section "Monitor"
<magic> 	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0] "
<magic> 	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"
<magic> 	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"
<magic> 	Option	    "DPMS" "true"
<magic> EndSection
<magic> Section "Device"
<magic> 	Identifier  "ATI Technologies, Inc. ATI Default Card"
<magic> 	Driver      "fglrx"
<magic> 	Option	    "UseFBDev" "true"
<magic> 	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
<magic> EndSection
<magic> Section "Device"
<magic> 	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0] "
<magic> 	Driver      "fglrx"
<Jucato> magic: please do not flood
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<morghanphoenix> cripes, how many channels are there?
<magic> sorry not is larger text
<magic> sorry you can respond my problem?
<morghanphoenix>  /list might not have been such a good idea
<morghanphoenix> what's the command to output your graphics setup? I want to know if direct rendering is enabled.
<Vuen> oh, wow
<Vuen> the guys who did kvim instead forked the whole gvim project
<Ash-Fox> !koffice
<ubotu> Integrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubu packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-151.php
<cox377> does anyone know of a command with kubuntu or ubuntu that would test a computer for faults, I.E run tests on all hardware
<flaccid_> cox377: don't think such a thing exists but there are memory testers
<cox377> Yeh, just looking now for something similar, just it would be a great addon to a live cd to be able to test a computers hardware to know if the problem was hardware depdent
<flaccid_> cox377: its not really possible when you think about it
<flaccid_> also if it was, it would exist by now
<cox377> flaccid_: why would it not be possible?
<flaccid_> because of the architecture and many different archs and proprietery archs
<flaccid_> for eg. how would you test a video card?
<cox377> flaccid_: but surely all it's doing is stress testing each component found one by one.
<flaccid_> a lot of the testing would need to be beyond the standard protocol of which the device in question uses
<flaccid_> how would you do this stress test to each component
<flaccid_> devices only operate in a certain way
<flaccid_> if there is not a layer to which diagnostics can be applied, there isn't much you can do
<cox377> flaccid: are we talking about the same thing, i'm not sure if i mentioned that this app would be for fault dionostic
<flaccid_> yes we on same level
<cox377> flaccid_: to tell u the truth i dont know enough about linux and architectures (excuse spelling) but the concept really doesnt sound that complicated.. or am i wrong?
<flaccid_> yes you are wrong
<flaccid_> and i'm talking about the hardware archs, not linux
<cox377> flaccid_: Ok, but surely by stress testing each component if there was a fault it would show up?
<Baffy> yo guys
<flaccid_> in theory to do the proper testing. i would need a separate program for every model of device
<cox377> flaccid_: why so?
<flaccid_> i already explained above
<flaccid_> software does not talk directly to hardware
<flaccid_> that is kind of the short answer
<flaccid_> brb
<Baffy> guys, does arpspoof works on a web server?
<Baffy> *servers
<Kim^J> Why is Samba broken in Edgy?
<Kim^J> There's no /etc/init.d/samba so I can't do anything with it.
<rideout> Kim^J : yes there is
<rideout> try to reinstall it
<rideout> dpkg -L samba | grep init
<tomaz> hey
<igor> how i can get the w32...
<tomaz> is there a way to set the default behavior in konqueror to show the contents of a folder?
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> igor: ^^^^^^
<igor> hi
<marcus> c un channel en anglais ou ne francais?
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<marcus> k
<marcus> merci
<marcus> en tout cas vraiment bien cette version de linux. vivie kubuntu
<marcus> quelqu'un a reussi a faire marcher beryl. moi je n'arrive pas sans doute a cause de ma carte video nvidia 7500 le
<Jucato> marcus: /join #kubuntu-fr
<marcus> k
<tomaz> is there a way to set the default behavior in konqueror to show the contents of a folder?
<|lostbyte|> tomaz, In preferences.
<tomaz> i cant find it in preferences.
<|lostbyte|> tomaz, configure konqueror
<|lostbyte|> tomaz, home url : ~/
<guy_> bonjour
<|lostbyte|> guy_, Salam.
<guy_> pour aller sur kubuntu edgy comment faire merci
<|lostbyte|> guy_, What language is this ?
<tomaz> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> !fr
<|lostbyte|> :)
<Jucato> :P
<tomaz> merci is french i guess.
<guy_> ok merci
<|lostbyte|> Yup.
<tomaz> |lostbyte|, i mean, when I open konqueror it shows the icons in tree mode, when i click in one folder it switch to deitaled view mode
<tomaz> and i wish to always be icons mode
<tomaz> hullo?
<|lostbyte|> tomaz, view > view mode, and then settings > save view profile
<Martyo> is there a package for the ms web core fonts?
<|lostbyte|> !msfonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<tomaz> arr =*
<tomaz> tanks
<tomaz> you nearly saved my life
<|lostbyte|> np ;)
<genus5> how do you add users to mysql?
<cpk2> o.o a directory that takes over a minute to remove...
<flaccid_> genus5: i'd suggest using phpmyadmin, otherwise learn mysql :)
<cpk2> heh, genus5 you already in mysql as root?
<|lostbyte|> !phpmyadmin > genus5
<genus5> yes
<cpk2> you dont need phpmyadmin to add a user, maybe all he wants to do is get phpbb2 running
<genus5> yeps
<flaccid_> cpk2: i wouldn't recommend running web applications under the root mysql user
<genus5> well Im trying 3 at the moment but same issue
<cpk2> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'yourusername'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'yourpassword' WITH GRANT OPTION; makes a root user
<cpk2> and...
<genus5> I kinda figured as much so would like to create a norm db account
<genus5> I tried that and its like it doesn't want me to login
<cpk2> GRANT SELECT, INSERT, UPDATE, DELETE, CREATE, DROP, INDEX, ALTER, CREATE TEMPORARY TABLES, LOCK TABLES ON database1.* TO 'yourusername'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'yourpassword';
<cpk2> will make a "normal" user
<cpk2> you login by doing mysql -u username -p
<flaccid_> genus5: examples from cpk2 are the sql, you need to login by client in CLI or use another interface like phpmyadmin
<flaccid_> sql is fun until you have to write long queries
<cpk2> hehe
<Zaire> lol
<flaccid_> but thats what makes a good dbadmin
<flaccid_> that kind of thinking is hectic
<flaccid_> its low level-high level
<Zaire> yes it works
<flaccid_> i can only go so far
<cpk2> yeah database management in premise is simple
<flaccid_> database design is not
<flaccid_> *and*
<cpk2> but once you start having huge databases...
<flaccid_> yeah the relationships are massive
<flaccid_> i can't think that far in
<Zaire> thank you so much now I have satisfied my obsessive compulsive anal rententive need to get phpbb2 installed lol
<flaccid_> then there is OODBMS , omg
<flaccid_> Zaire: you should convert to SMF
<flaccid_> phpbb is old and yeah a tool
<cpk2> smf?
<flaccid_> simple machines forum
<flaccid_> !find smf
<Zaire> thanks though none the less lol
<ubotu> File smf found in openoffice.org-qa-ui-tests
<flaccid_> np Zaire
<flaccid_> ubotu: thats not it ah well
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thats not it ah well - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaire> Ive been trying to get a forum for a month lol
<flaccid_> Zaire: now you can get a better forum
<Zaire> how do you tell if your running ssl?
<flaccid> the quick way Zaire is https://localhost/
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, nmap localhost -p 22
<Zaire> could not connect to localhost
<flaccid> Zaire: well you know if its running, its not working
<flaccid> to do what |lostbyte| said, you might need to install the package nmap
<flaccid> !nmap
<ubotu> nmap: The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.03-3 (dapper), package size 688 kB, installed size 2380 kB
<|lostbyte|> Zaire, or you could try loading sftp://localhost/ from konqueror.
<flaccid> whats performance like TLS on FTP, |lostbyte|?
<Zaire> it let me login
<|lostbyte|> Thats shows its running.
<flaccid> Zaire: perhaps you don't have ssl set up for apache?
<|lostbyte|> yeah..
<Zaire> how would that be done
* flaccid tries to think of easiest way for ubuntu
<Zaire> well I gtg i'll get into ssl with apache later
<flaccid> ok
<Zaire> thanks again though laters
<flaccid> cia0
<trym|work> My keymap is wrong.. and when I go to keyboard layout in kde control center, no layouts are there
<cpk2> trym|work: probably because you want to be in regional & accessability in system settings
<igor> hey guys...i use kubuntu...but my pc is no very good...i have 256MbRAM...i'd like to know if ubuntu...using gnome...is better than kde...
<trym|work> cpk2: Im there?
<emonkey-p> igor, in this case try xubuntu
<cpk2> igor: no, you wont see a performance increase
<igor> umm
<igor> ok
<igor> but...the only difference is really the interface?
<trym|work> cpk2: I didnt quite get what you meant?
<cpk2> igor: you would want something like fluxbox
<cpk2> trym|work: i thought you were in the peripherals directory =X
<trym|work> cpk2: ah no
<cpk2> trym|work: try installing keyboards-rg maybe
<trym|work> cpk2: already have it
<M_A_K> Ever since I formatted my HD and installed Kubuntu, when I empty the trash, the progress dialog stays at 0%.  If I close the dialog box later on, the trash is empty, but progress stays at 0.
<cpk2> xkeyboard-config and xkbutils maybe?
<cpk2> kinda just guessing =P
<M_A_K> cpk2 : are these comand line utils?
<M_A_K> command not found
<cpk2> M_A_K: i was talking to trym|work =P
<trym|work> cpk2: just a sec
<trym|work> both are installed
<cpk2> trym|work: hrmm, I wonder where kde pulls this from... I dont even have keyboards-rg and I have tons of choices
<trym|work> i would imagine from /etc/X11/xkb
<trym|work> but theres lots of shit there
<crene> i am sorry but i have a question about adept,
<crene> how is it possible to recover a working adept after crash loading sunjava.jre
<cpk2> well it looks like it might pull it from /etc/X11/xkb/rules/base
<cpk2> and base.lst
<gingillo> Hi, this chat as always helped me, i hope you will do the same today: i have a problem: On boot grub gives me the error 18 (i Have win on the main partition). Can you help me?
<felix_e> riddell: would you mind updating the koffice-latest and koffice-stable symlinks? thanks.
<_alex> Hi ! I m looking for a gui to control speed of fans. Does anybody know such a tool ?
<flaccid> !apm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<gingillo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arkady> gingillo: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<gingillo> arkady: sorry, but im a real noob, can you explain me what can i do?
<arkady> gingillo: never had that error.. i've used google
<larson9999> Hawkwind: that swift thingie is holding up well.
<dennister> g'morning all
<dennister> it's garbage day here and, appropriately, i'm having a wee bit of trouble with the ubuntu trash, too :)
<dennister> *kubuntu trash
<dennister> no matter what I do, i get an error message saying it can't create the folder
<gingillo> i have installed kubuntu in a wrong partition thath i would use for swap, lol. Is it possibile to move it on another partition, or i have to reinstall kubuntu?
<dennister> can anyone help me? I've already tried making the folders it mentions as root
<dennister> gingillo: if u've just installed it, it probably wouldn't take a lot of time to reinstall it
<gingillo> dennister: ok :P
<dennister> anyone else awake in here?
<dennister> it's awfully quiet...unlike the usual
<dennister> flaccid:
<dennister> ?
<dennister> hi jaaroo
<dennister> !Trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennister> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennister> harmental: hi there
<ghost> hello, i just reinstalled kubuntu over the gentoo install i had as a dual boot with vista and now i can't boot into windows
<ghost> is there a file i need to edit?
<dennister> ghost: sorry, i have no idea, and it's awfully quiet in here today
<Smooph> ghost: you should add some information like why you cannot boot and what you did
<dennister> hey! someone's awake :)
<ghost> smooph: ok here's the backstory, i had kubuntu installed before, then i made a dual boot with xp, then i replaced xp with vista and replaced kubuntu with gentoo
<Smooph> awake ... are you kidding I am almost ready to take a nap dennister :-)
<dennister> would you know why i can't get this trash applet working?
<dennister> it's early in the am here in to...9 o'clock
<ghost> i found gentoo too difficult for my early stage of linux development so i put kubuntu back on that partition. note that i was able to choose between gentoo and vista before doing so
<Smooph> ghost: you installed vista first and after that kubuntu ?
<ghost> yes
<Smooph> did you(kubuntu) install grub or lilo ?
<ghost> yes, kubuntu installed grub, i get the option of pressing ESC on boot to load a menu, but all i get to choose from are 4 kubuntu boots and a memtest
<ghost> when i had grub on gentoo it gave me gentoo and windows p1 and windows p7
<Smooph> ok I am not 100% sure about vista but with win XP its not a problem just add windows to the grub menu
<Smooph> 1 second I look for mine
<ghost> grub let me choose vista with the other distro i was using, so i figured it would under kubuntu as well
<Smooph> it should
<flaccid> ghost: have you tried sudo update-grub
<dennister> hey flaccid :)
<ghost> i had to give up on gentoo for now, i need to wait til i have another pc next to this one with help sites and support chans open....couldn't even boot into a gui. Kubuntu worked flawlessly for me before for everything except java
<ghost> nope, will try that flaccid
<dennister> flaccid: could u help me with my trash pls? :)
<ghost> looks like it only found .27 and .23 and memtest again
<flaccid> dennister: sorry never played with trash
<malcolm> I've got a problem playing avi files on kubuntu, i checked ad xine is installed.  the error kaffeine is giving me is: A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: divxc32.dll
<Smooph> ghost: try adding the following in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ghost> malcolm: you have multiverse repositories enabled?
<dennister> hmmm can't find anything on fixing this applet, or the probs in konq when i try to send things to trash
<Smooph> title Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Smooph> root (hd0,0)
<Smooph> savedefault
<Smooph> makeactive
<Smooph> chainloader +1
<dennister> error messages keep telling me they can't make certain folders, and when I do as root, i still get the same error messages
<ghost> ok, so i just open that file in Kate?
<Smooph> yes
<flaccid> dennister: what is the error msg?
<Smooph> but root rights
<malcolm> i just enabled the multiverse repositories
<Smooph> ghost: put those lines at the end
<Smooph> of the file
<Smooph> did you do that ?
<dennister> k, when i try to send a file to trash, using konq, I get: Could not make folder /home/username/.local/share/Trash.
<malcolm> why can't i play avi files?
<ghost> did that and when i try to save it says access denied
<monad> hi... i have a problem starting sshd on a machine at work. works fine when i want to ssh from that machine to another, but i can't get into it from outside
<Smooph> yes you have to start kate with root
<monad> normally /etc/init.d/sshd start does the job and creates keys
<arkady> malcolm: try to install w32codecs
<ghost> i'm logged in as the only user, i should have admin/root access
<dennister> so, as root, I made Trash in the path above...then error message said the same thing, only adding another directory: info
<ghost> do i have to launch kate from Konsole using sudo?
<arkady> !w32codecs > malcolm
<flaccid> dennister: pastebin ls -l ~/.local/share/Trash
<Smooph> ghost: close kate without saving .... press Alt+F2 and type "kate" and options user "root" + password
<dennister> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Smooph> ghost: you know what I mean ?
<ghost> k, done, so try rebooting now? oh, and that line for the root (hd0,0) is that specific to what partition it's on?
<Smooph> wait
<Smooph> not yet
<Smooph> this is the part you might have to change
<Smooph> which partition is your vista on
<Smooph> by the way you can change the title to Windows Vista
<ghost> sda1
<ghost> heh, already did
<dennister> flaccid: k, it's in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27089/
<Smooph> ghost: do you have one harddrive ?
<ghost> yes, one drive with 3 partitions + a swap partition
<ghost> linux/vista/data
<Smooph> k is windows first second or third ?
<Smooph> k than change the second 0 to 1
<ghost> under konqueror file manager it shows second
<ghost> now that might be sorted to it's own preference
<Smooph> ok than change "root (hd0,0)" to "root (hd0,1)"
<ghost> k
<Smooph> save and reboot ... let me know if it works
<danny500> does anyone know the hot-keys to switch between workspaces?
<danny500> for ubuntu
<ghost> in my menu.lst all the linux boots are listed as (hd0,4)
<Smooph> Strg+[number of workspace] 
<malcolm> i can't install the libxine-extracodecs, it's not there
<danny500> ?
<dennister> flaccid: u still here?
<danny500> I have 4 workspaces
<ghost> okies, will try that, thanks for the help
<Jucato> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> malcolm: ^^^^
<Jucato> malcolm: read that link above to enable "multiverse"
<danny500> what is Strg?
<dennister> k if flaccid comes back, tell him i had to go, K?
<danny500> k
<dennister> I'll fix it later
<malcolm> i've already eabled the multiverse repositories and i still can't see libxine-extracodecs
<flaccid> dennister: cia0
<flaccid> oops
<Jucato> malcolm: are you sure you enabled/added the correct one? you should have a line that looks like "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse"
<ghost> no luck
<ghost> Filesystem type unknown. Error12: Invalid Device Requested
<ghost> possibly the wrong hd number?
<malcolm> there's no such line in there
<ghost> doh, there goes my assistance
<redmonkey> i want to upgrade my kubuntu system but without installing or upgrading the kernel. but how?
<Smooph> ghost: sry laptop bat died
<ghost> np
<Smooph> didn't get the part with you other partitions
<ghost> Filesystem type unknown. Error12: Invalid Device Requested
<ghost> possibly the wrong hd number?
<Smooph> is that the message you get when trying to boot the windows vista ?
<ghost> that's the message i get when i select windows from the grub menu
<arkady> malcolm: paste your sources.list here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Smooph> yes I think thats it
<igor> anybody knows a good program to record cds in linux?
<malcolm> where's the sources.list?
<Smooph> because I don't know what partition vista is on I my advice would be trial and error try the partitons one after another
<arkady> igor: k3b
<ghost> ok
<ghost> trying to see if i can find that info in kubuntu here somewhere
<arkady> malcolm: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Smooph> malcolm: /etc/apt/so..
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> Smooph didn't get to finish the line :P
<Smooph> ^^
<Smooph> ghost: open a console
<igor> arkady: but this on records only cds?
<ghost> k
<igor> musics...
<Smooph> and type df
<olof> anyone using ktorrent?
<Smooph> this should show all your devices
<ghost> i see this for my 20gb vista partition: /dev/sda1             20972824  12173056   8799768  59% /media/sda1
<arkady> igor: it's a burning program
<malcolm> i pasted sources.list there, now what?
<arkady> malcom: we need the link ;)
<olof> for ktorrent: why does it have status: stopped when i press stop and then start again?
<malcolm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27091/
<Jucato> malcolm: you don't have any multiverse enabled
<Smooph> ok ghost try (0,0)
<arkady> malcolm: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse
<malcolm> i enabled eveything that wasn't a comment
<ghost> k, trying
<supernova_> I am not able to write any file to my usb hdd. how to change permission so that i can write into it?
<arkady> malcolm: write the word multiverse after the word universe
<Jucato> malcolm: the link I pointed to earlier gives instructions on waht to do. but you could follow arkady's instructions since you already have sources.list opened :)
<arkady> malcolm: then save file, then sudo apt-get update :)
<Smooph> you can also just open adept and change the repositories there in the menu
<Smooph> but that might be too easy
<Jucato> too easy? for who? :P
<arkady> Smooph: for me changing repositories in adept it's a little buggy
<Smooph> ok
<supernova_>  I am not able to write any file to my usb hdd. how to change permission so that i can write into it? pls help
<ghost> Smooph: that seemed to work
<Smooph> Alright
<ghost> still got a brief flash of a Filesystem unknown error, but it let me boot into vista
<amayera> hi
<Smooph> gz
<ghost> thanks for your help :)
<test2> hello everyone
<ghost> have a good day folks
<Smooph> Np
<amayera> I just installed edgy eft beta. but after I used my old /home-dir I have the following problem: as soon as I delete my old ~/.local I loose all entries in the menu. how can I get the ones which are there by default?
<morghanphoenix> anyone know an application to transcode ogg movies to avis?
<Jucato> amayera: have you tried restart KDE? (logout and login again?)
<amayera> Jucato: I used ctrl + alt + backspace several times. is this the same?
<_alex> Is there a gui to manage speed fan ?
<Jucato> hm... I guess so
<amayera> well, I will give it a try to log out and in. cu soon
<_alex> Can not find a manager in the repositories ...
<dhq> how do i create a new user from shell
<arkady> dhq: adduser
<Smooph> !adduser
<ubotu> adduser: Add and remove users and groups. In component main, is important. Version 3.80ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 117 kB, installed size 796 kB
<Smooph> da gibts immer ne readme oder n man zu
<amayera> well, no that didn't do the trick.
<amayera> anybody else an idea?
<Jucato> :(
<gingillo> hi, can you help me to mount my 2 disks with windows?
<amayera> I am really wondering what it can be that doesn't let kde recreate the menu, as the .local file in a fresh /home is empty and I even use a fresh .kde
<dhq> i am in shell account of my server
<amayera> gingillo: what filesystem does your windows use?
<amayera> gingillo: and do you want to mount windows filesystems from linux or vice versa?
<gingillo> amayera: i have 2 disks (one partitioned with win and linux and another with only win) All 2 partitions are NTFS. I want to see my windows files in linux
<Jucato> amayera: probably the needed directory structer? like ~/.local/foo ?
<amayera> Jucato: there is a structure created after a relogin. but thats all. Trash is created in there.
<amayera> I mean I could use my old debian menu, but that is not that beautiful.
<Jucato> hm.. I'm clueless then... :(
<amayera> gingillo: oh, ntfs. I don't know how far support for ntfs is in linux nowadays. the last time I used it it was supported readonly.
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Smooph> !ntfsprogs
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1-1 (dapper), package size 205 kB, installed size 532 kB
<gingillo> thanks you :)
<Smooph> gingillo: thats what you need
<Smooph> !ntfsprogs
<amayera> which program is the one I use to send the developers my hardware config?
<gingillo> so must i use the guide of jucato or ntfsprogs?
<Smooph> both
<Jucato> :)
<amayera> oh, my /home is encrypted with dm-crypt but that should be no problem at all, or?
<gingillo> it works! thanks you all :)
<fulat2k> hi folks, how can i enable mp3 ripping in kaffeine?
<jende> Hi Folks!
<Mortice> !mp3 > fulat2k
<Smooph> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jende> DjDarkman_: Hi Mr dj
<DjDarkman_> hi jende :)
<jende> DjDarkman_: How are ya?
<jende> cpk2: wow, you're still here and awake...*g*
<DjDarkman_> I`m fine thank you ,and how are you?
<jende> DjDarkman_: not to bad either, sun is shining and I'm in the office as usual
<DjDarkman_> yeah sun is shining here too ,but it`s cold outside
* Jucato can't see the sun :P
<jende> DjDarkman_: it's quite warm here - I should have bought me a covertible instead a van
<jende> Jucato: poor bugger
<DjDarkman_> jende: what do you do in the office?
<Jucato> hehe. jende it's 8:30pm here. I'd be damned if I saw the sun right now :P
<jende> DjDarkman_: I'm a freelancer and I take care of some networks
<DjDarkman_> ohhh I see ,and do you work for cannonical ,or you`re just here to help?
<jende> Jucato: here it's just 4pm, so a bit to go til the night will come
<jende> DjDarkman_: just here to help
* Jucato wonders which countries are under +4-5 GMT...
<kumsy> anyone here to help. how can i install realplayer?
<jende> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> kumsy: if you follow that link to the RestrictedFormats page and install the codecs, you can use Kaffeine to play .rmvb files
<jende> kumsy: or download the latest deb-package from the reaalplayer site, which will be installed like: sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<Jucato> !info realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer: Real Player (installer). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 8.0.11 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 208 kB (Only available for i386)
<Jucato> actually it's available in our repositories too :)
<Jucato> and also in dapper-commercial
<jende> Jucato: but the deb file on the realplayer site, as much as I know, is newer than the one we have in our repos
<kumsy> jucato: thanks. but in our repos, it says that xlibs package requred for real player is not available
<Jucato> jende: probably. I'm just not sure about dependencies
<kumsy> jende: is there any deb package available in real`s site
<Jucato> !info xlib
<ubotu> Package xlib does not exist in any distro I know
<jende> kumsy: yes, there is
<kumsy> !info xlibs
<ubotu> Package xlibs does not exist in any distro I know
<Jucato> I thnk xlibs is renamed differently in Ubuntu
<jende> kumsy: does it say just xlib?
<Jucato> kumsy: do you have both universe and multiverse enabled
<sYnie> hey there
<kumsy> jucato: i checked adept. when i tried to install real player, it said BROKEN (INSTALL) in red colour
<rideout> !libx11-6
<ubotu> libx11-6: X11 client-side library. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.0.0-0ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 693 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<kumsy> jucato: when i checked the details, it said xlibs  is not available(greyed out)
<rideout> libx11-6 is the xlib package
<sYnie> every time, i copy things from DVD that works perfekt. but when i try to copy things from a CDRom, i'll get a input/output error. thats what dmesg says: http://nopaste.php-q.net/247327
<sYnie> any ideas ? o.O
<kumsy> jende: any link for that deb package u may give
<jende> kumsy: first a link to the xllibs manual, which might be handy to have a look at
<jende> kumsy: www.the-labs.com/X11/XLib-Manual
<kumsy> rideout: i have that package installed
<rideout> kumsy: the realplay packages all require libx11-6
<rideout> Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0), libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.10.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.8.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.3), libstdc++5 (>= 1:3.3.4-1), libx11-6, libxext6, libxv1
<kumsy> jucato: btw, i use opera to listen to online radio(like one on RAAGA.com)\
<jende> kumsy: http://www.real.com/linux/
<kumsy> jucato: it streams real media through javascript popup
<Jucato> ah
<jende> kumsy: so its .bin file now, they used to have deb's but shouldn't matter
<kumsy> jucato: will i be able to play them when i install the realplayer(it plays well in XP after i installed real there in XP)
<kumsy> jende: ya~ i`m downloading that bin file
<jende> kumsy: cool, it does the job on my debian etch box just perfectly
<Jucato> kumsy: I'm not sure about online/streaming media :(
<kumsy> jende: will u tell me how to install that package. sorry! i`m a noob
<kumsy> juctao: have u tried ever?
<jende> Jucato: can we give that realplayer link somehow in the hands of the bot?so he knows
<Jucato> jende: probably, but the thing is, it's the least recommended method. so it probably wouldn't be good to have ubotu memorize it
<adwait> hello all
<Jucato> kumsy: streaming real format? no. only downloaded ones
<jende> kumsy: move on a shell into the directory in which you just downloaded the file
<adwait> could somebod tell me if upgrading to edgy right now is a good idea? and if so, can I simply change the references in /etc/apt/sources.list and upgrade?
<jende> kumsy and then make it executable using chmod; sudo chmod a+x <filename>
<Jucato> adwait: not yet. it's still not officially released
<Jucato> unless you really want to play around a bit, and are prepared for some random breaking and some updates
<jende> kumsy: and the type sudo ./Real......... and follow up the install process
<adwait> jucato: well I have upgraded to betas in the past and nothings major really ever broken......so can I do the upgrade using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<kumsy> jende: thank ya verymuch. what kubuntu r u using(is it edgy)
<Jucato> adwait: yeah. just need to change sources.list
<jende> kumsy: yep...I'm on edgy
<kumsy> jende: hows edgy? any upgrades?
<adwait> ok thanks :)
<kumsy> jende: another thing,,,, can we install dapper packages in edgy
<Jucato> kumsy: not really
<jende> kumsy: it comes with a lot more nice features and it has the latest OpenOffice Version in it, which is much more stabel
<jende> kumsy: no you cant install dapper packages on edgy
<jende> jende: and a few more nice things
<Jucato> kumsy: Edgy has: a new *generic* kernel, KDE 3.5.5, new init system (for geeks :P), new artwork and color scheme, a new USplash, new KSplash, some of the latest packages, and more
<kkathman> Alot of those things have been around for a while, just not in Kubuntu
<jende> Jucato: it's a beauty - basically
<jende> kkathman: they haven't been in Debian stable either
<Jucato> jende: yeah I've been there until Beta was released
<kkathman> what kernel is going to be standard in Edgy ??
<kumsy> jende: u have way tooooo much kubuntu in ur head
<Jucato> kkathman: Debian has Upstart? *gasps*
<jende> kumsy: toooo much? wouldn't say that
<kkathman> jende:  well, I mean for instance higher kernerls, KDE 3.5.5, Higher versions of Amarok, etc :)
<Jucato> kkathman: well, of course, since Kubuntu takes its packages from Debian Sid :)
<kkathman> right
<jende> kumsy: I'm still learning, but thats the good thing about Linux systems you'll never stop learning
<Jucato> still, there are some stuff the Debian doesn't have that Edgy will have. Upstart, USplash, artwork, etc.
<kkathman> 2.6.15 as a kernel is a bit behind  tho.. but I suppose one could pop a higher kernel if they wanted (but not if yer LTS I guess)
<Jucato> I though Edgy will release with 2.6.17?
<Jucato> s/though/thought
<acaua> oi
<LjL> Jucato: definitely should...
<fdoving> Jucato: correct, edgy got 2.6.17
<Hobbsee> kkathman!!!!
<kkathman> there could be some benefit for a few people on a new kernel I guess :)
<kkathman> Hi there Hobbsee :)
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! fancy seeing you this late :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> kkathman: ltns
<tobias_> anyone know how to make the flashplayer go full screen? trying to see the daily show episodes on pollsmoking.com
<jende> Jucato: i comes wit a 2.6.17
<kkathman> Hobbsee:   hee hee - Im back to Kubuntu now.. dumping SuSE
<jende> Jucato: it comes with a 2.6.17
<Hobbsee> kkathman: *NICE!*
<Hobbsee> kkathman: why so?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: and edgy is very pretty :)
<jende> Hobbsee: Hi ;-)
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  too many probs, and not enough support.. Novell is ruining SUSE
<Hobbsee> heya jende
<Hobbsee> kkathman: true that.
<Jucato> noooo!! don't dump SuSE!! lol
* Hobbsee idly wonders what kind of problems
<jende> Hobbsee: edgy is a beauty and as much as I can say it's quite stable
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  dont get me wrong..its a nice distro..but 10.1 was a disaster and took them 6 months just to respin install disks from  very serious package manager bugs
<Hobbsee> kkathman: *ouch*
<Hobbsee> kkathman: so they did finally release 10.1
<blind_> where can i get the package libgnutls13
<blind_> ??
<Jucato> Hobbsee: huh? it's been quite a while
<Jucato> kkathman: it pains me that the respin was just released barely two weeks after I downloaded the original 10.1, and I haven't even had the chance to use those...
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  oh sure, if you were Lucky and went to SMART as the pkg manager, you were ok, as I was. But the community is deteriorating, and unpleased with Novell.
<Hobbsee> kkathman: ahhh.
<Hobbsee> kkathman: how is smart?
<kkathman> Jucato:  as I understand, the respin is good, tho.  But, very late yes.  10.2 is due out next month
<Jucato> next month? oh krap...
<blind_> where can i get the package libgnutls13 ????
* Jucato holds off installing 10.1 then..
<Hobbsee> !info libgnutls13 dapper
<ubotu> Package libgnutls13 does not exist in dapper
<Hobbsee> !info libgnutls13 edgy
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  its good, very good. Reliable and the dependency algorithms are excellent.  My opinion is that YaST should incorporate it, but prolly wont happen
<ubotu> libgnutls13: the GNU TLS library - runtime library. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.0-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 262 kB, installed size 652 kB
<Hobbsee> blind_: it's only in edgy
<Hobbsee> kkathman: ahh...nice :)
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  what's target for Edgy now, datewise??  Few weeks ?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: 26/10
<Jucato> kkathman: is SMART fast? (considering it's Python?)
<Hobbsee> strike, i'd better upload some things :P
<kkathman> Jucato:  comparably to YAST, its extremely fast, compared to apt-get, its slightly slower, but you dont get the metapackage issues either so I'd say its a trade off
<kkathman> I exclusively used smart, not YAST
<Jucato> compared to Aptitude?
<Jucato> (which handles metapackages)
<kkathman> about the same as Aptitude perhaps, but slightly slower. But reliability is excellent
<kkathman> its a bit more intuitive for a new user perhaps
<Jucato> ah. I thought Ubuntu would be moving towards SMART. mabye after Edgy...
<kkathman> But the smart -gui is very simiar to synaptic
<kkathman> people using the Gui wont have probs at all, CLI implementation is easy to learn
<jende> DjDarkman_: why were you interesting in what I'm doing here?
<Jucato> kkathman: that's good to hear. I had reservations about SMART becuase even its devs admit that it's a bit slow. I haven'd had any experience with YaST so I couldn't compare
<DjDarkman_> jende: just wanted to know it ,no real reason
<jende> DjDarkman_: i see, just a bit curious you were
<DjDarkman_> yep
<jende> DjDarkman_: what are you doing
<jende> DjDarkman_: what are you doing?
<DjDarkman_> writing myself a frontend for wondershaper ,cause I`m tired of always writing it to the cli
<kkathman> Jucato - If they remove alot of the visual feedback, it would be faster.  Dont get me wrong, its slower than apt or aptitude, but what's very good is the depdendency algorithms, without having to use metapackages
<jende> DjDarkman_: i haven't used wondershaper so far
<DjDarkman_> jende: it`s a net bandwidth limiting program
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<jende> DjDarkman_: okay, I never had to use such a tool
<jende> BluesKaj: Hi buddy ;-)
<DjDarkman_> jende: I have two friends here and we use the same internet connection
<BluesKaj> hi jende , wassup ?
<jende> DjDarkman_: well, then such a tool might be handy to have indeed
<jende> BluesKaj: nothing much
<jende> BluesKaj: it's kinda like quiet today in here
* Jucato wonders if he should make some noise then :P
<jende> Jucato: yes, please...hehe
<DjDarkman_> jende: what do you know about edgy ,do they want to wait for kde4 until they release it`s final?
<jende> DjDarkman_: as much as I know they wont wait - the release will be on 26/10
<Jucato> "Mark Shuttleworth becomes the first Patron of KDE" http://dot.kde.org/1160932072/ (note: it has nothing to do with saints :P)
<BluesKaj> yeah, i was running windows for a bit today, but I got bored ...linux is much more fun even when it's boring , if ya know what i mean  :)
<jende> BluesKaj: yep, i know what you mean...lol
* BluesKaj waits till the 27th or 28th to DL 6.10
<jende> BluesKaj: <- scared of getting some minor probs
<jende> BluesKaj: but as I said yesterday i hadn't had any which weren't easily to fix
<BluesKaj> I still have some like my TV tuner card not being supported by dapper ...it works with tvtime ok tho except the audio has to be fed seperayely
<jende> BluesKaj: i'm not really into all that multimedia stuff anyway
<BluesKaj> jende: , it's an elcheapo ati TV Wonder Pro
<BluesKaj> well, I do a lotta movie burning for my grandkids and wife
<BluesKaj> what's Microsoft MTP? I see it as an adept update
<jende> BluesKaj: Microsoft Media transport Protocol
<BluesKaj> hehe, I think I get it
<jende> BluesKaj: http://www.directionsonmicrosoft.com/sample/DOMIS/update/2004/10oct/1004mpumsf_sb.htm
<jdawiz> how would I make the following into a repository in kubuntu dapper.  I know how to manipulate the sources file but for some reason I can't get this to work as a repository http://debsarge.plutohome.com/download/debian/main/binary-i386/pluto-orbiter_2.0.0.40_i386.deb
<jende> BluesKaj: that should give you more than just an idea of what it's re MTP all about
<jende> BluesKaj: what chipset does your TVcard have?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<jende> lspci should tell you
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<BluesKaj> ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5a3f
<jende> BluesKaj: its a X600 chipset
<BluesKaj> my tvtuner card isn't supported
<jende> what are you using to watch tv
<carsten> Moin
<jende> BluesKaj: something like mythtv?
<BluesKaj> satellite receiver with a compsite video connection
<BluesKaj> and analog audio
<carsten> Is there a rss-feed or something which tracks changes in Edgy? There was a nttp-group for dapper but there is none for Edgy Eft
<BluesKaj> TvTime
<robin_> why do mp3's sounds so much better with amarok than they do with other programs in kubuntu and in xp for that matter?
<dinosaur-rus> I have problems with compiling 32-bit apps that use X Window system (Wine, particularly)
<jende> BluesKaj: check out that site: http://www.rulerofearth.com/
<wedgeV> they dont?
<BluesKaj> damn, I updated FF and now it won't launch when clicking on URLs in konversation
<morghanphoenix> Ooh jende, something that lists my card!
<jende> BluesKaj: and that one, too   http://gatos.sourceforge.net/
<jende> morghanphoenix: what, what, what???
<morghanphoenix> I don't like the very alpha part though
<kkathman> does anyone know if you can supress the "Popup Blocked" message in Konqueror? Its as annoying as the popup itself :)
<morghanphoenix> 16 meg all-in-wonder rage 128
<BluesKaj> right on jende! thx :)
<dinosaur-rus> kkathman: use Opera ;)
<morghanphoenix> I agree
<jende> BluesKaj: sometimes I can at least help
<morghanphoenix> Always use Opera
<dinosaur-rus> it's 32-bit, but still very very good
<kkathman> dinosaur-rus:   well I would, except its terrible when it comes to playing multimedia embedded
<morghanphoenix> Only annoyance I've had there was the pop-up to tell me flash wasn't installed.
<rideout> robin_: what engine do you use with amarok, maybe you have some option that enables/diables duplex sound or something that might make it better
<morghanphoenix> xine
<morghanphoenix> always xine
<morghanphoenix> all amarok supports
<dinosaur-rus> morghanphoenix: XMMS isn't bad, too :P
<morghanphoenix> unless you've got that wierd distro that uses gstreamer despite the fact it's unsupported.
<morghanphoenix> I forget which one it was
<morghanphoenix> But they packaged amarok with gstreamer even though it's not supported.
<robin_> you dont understand,  amarok sounds great, everything else sucks lol
<dinosaur-rus> I have problems with compiling 32-bit apps that use X Window system (Wine, particularly)
<LjL> I'm not sure why on the official Kubuntu channel people would so strongly suggest the use of a proprietary web browser.
<morghanphoenix> What do I need windows wise for WINE?
<morghanphoenix> It uses dlls doesn't it?
<dinosaur-rus> I can't compile Wine itself
<morghanphoenix> It's still free, just closed source
<BluesKaj> jende: , my TV Wonder Pro card isn't listed ...i can configure something with TVTime cuz i do have video ...I just have to rig the audio feed differently than i do in windows .
<morghanphoenix> And it's actually more secure than firefox.
<morghanphoenix> Now firefox is seccond place
<Genix|linux> morghanphoenix: what browser?
<morghanphoenix> And wonder of wonders, IE is last.
<morghanphoenix> Opera
<Genix|linux> hmm
<Jucato> is morghanphoenix preaching the benefits of Opera again? :P
<dinosaur-rus> even in 32-bit mode linker tries to find X libraries in /urs/lib
<Genix|linux> how does it run under kubuntu
<morghanphoenix> Only browser ranked higher than firefox for security
<morghanphoenix> Great
<Jucato> Opera runs great under Kubuntu
<jende> BluesKaj: the card itself doesn't have to be really listed. The chipset is the part which needs to be fully supported
<Jucato> specially since it uses Qt :)
<Genix|linux> how do i set something to run at start up under kde i know you go to sessions in gnome but not sure about kde
<dinosaur-rus> Genix|linux: I use Opera and it works pretty well
<morghanphoenix> It's even got the repo in source-o-matic
<ZeroCool> do they got a fix for monitor & display module issue...
<aether> Which browser is this Morg?
<Jucato> or just use the one from dapper-commercial or Hawkwind's repository
<Genix|linux> hmm i might hafta try opera
<morghanphoenix> Or automatix, it has it in the list of programs that can be installed.
<dinosaur-rus> hmm, can anyone help me?
<Jucato> Just 2 issues I have with Opera: if you like Google products/service, they don't render properly; URL completion is done by pressing Tab
<morghanphoenix> You're WINE, right?
<Genix|linux> hawkwinds repo?
<LjL> Please note that Opera is a proprietary (and, in some of its incarnation, not even free as in beer) browser. It might be a good browser, but advicing to use it instead of open-source free alternatives on Ubuntu is totally ill-minded, IMHO. It's just about like saying "Just use Windows" is someone comes here and asks about an Ubuntu problem.
<dinosaur-rus> morghanphoenix: what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> jende, there 's a warning http://gatos.sourceforge.net/ati.2.php
<Jucato> Genix|linux: Hawkwind runs SeerOfSouls, one of the largest 3rd party Mandriva repositories. He also occasionally packages some stuff for Ubuntu. one of them is Opera
<morghanphoenix> the WINE issue was you dinosaur?
<dinosaur-rus> LjL: where isn't Opera free?
<morghanphoenix> It wasn't
<Jucato> LjL: it's their choice to use, as it is our choice to suggest, as it is your choice not to suggest :)
<morghanphoenix> It is now, just closed source.
<morghanphoenix> Same as Java, click agree and it's free.
<dinosaur-rus> morghanphoenix: well, not only Wine is affected, but I need it but can't get compiled :(
<Genix|linux> you guys all on dapper or anyone using edgy
<Jucato> same as Flash, NVIDIA/ATI drivers, VMWare, etc.
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, thought so, I can't help you, having problems there myself.
<morghanphoenix> Not untill, what is it, the 26th?
<dinosaur-rus> Genix|linux: I'm on Edgy
<Jucato> Genix|linux: I was on Edgy until Knot 3 (pre Beta)
<dinosaur-rus> hehe, I'm on Knot 3 :))
<Genix|linux> o
<Genix|linux> i'm on the latest beta
<Genix|linux> no idea what that is
<Genix|linux> lol
<LjL> Jucato, there are things that simply shouldn't be suggested on these channels. I'm certainly not the one who can *dictate* what these things should be, but for instance, you can be sure that suggesting the use of the "rm" command in certain ways is *not* tolerated... so if you're thinking of the line that "everyone's free to suggest whatever", that's just not correct.
<Genix|linux> dinosaur-rus: you have shockwave or flash working?
<jende> BluesKaj: I'm quite sure that it should work, but I'll ask a friend of mine tonight - he is into TV and stuff with Linux in general
<dinosaur-rus> morghanphoenix: at least do you have any idea what's going on with the linker? why does it looks in the wrong directory for SOME (not all!) libs?
<morghanphoenix> Not a clue, the linker is my OGM problem.
<Genix|linux> and damn no opera for amd64 :(
<dinosaur-rus> Genix|linux: not tried yet, I'm busy with linker promlems ATM
<Jucato> LjL: but that rm command present more than just a moral problem. it presents a technical one. if you become really strict with suggesting only free software, we wouldn't even have ubotu talk about RestrictedFormats or teach people how to install the binary drivers. in some ways we are free, in some ways we are not. suggesting browsers is one of those we are free to talk about
<Genix|linux> yeah dino i'm trying to get my 5.1 working
<jende> Jucato: FACK!
<Genix|linux> not going too well
<Jucato> jende: huh?
<dinosaur-rus> Genix|linux: what 5.1?
<LjL> Jucato, the RestrictedFormat factoid *and* page describes clearly the reasons why unrestricted formats are preferred. Here on this channel, what I saw was more on the lines of: "I have a problem with my Konqueror" "Just use Opera instead".  I don't consider this acceptable.
<morghanphoenix> Hell, I've even seen people tell someone how to install IE in here, for web-dev of course, but still IE. Can't complain about Opera after that one.
<jende> Jucato: FACK to that what you just said to LjL
<morghanphoenix> Ah, I missed the first part.
<Genix|linux> dino my 5.1 sound
<Jucato> jende: I'm sorry, but what does FACK mean? (clueless here)
<jende> Full Acknowledgement
<Jucato> jende: aaah
<dinosaur-rus> Genix|linux: ah..
<kkathman> well in all honesty, being the one that started this... I fixed my issue :)
<morghanphoenix> I just saw Opera and love it so much I had to agree with anyone promoting it.
<aether> Fack im guessin is the equivilant to fuck
<aether> I was using it last night out of boredom lmao
<jende> aether: you're unfortunately wrong
<aether> meh
<jende> aether: hehe
<aether> I said im guessin :P
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> LjL: and that is where your freedom to disagree comes in. Remember, the question was more technical. someoune could have suggested to use Firefox, but then even Firefox, in Debian's eyes is not totally unencumbered
<kkathman> But Opera isnt the solution, its API, fwif, doesnt support kmplayer so to me its not a viable solution for pages that offer in line video like CNN or BBC  thats why I use Konq :)
<jende> Jucato: TB has been has been already "renamed" to Icedove
<morghanphoenix> supports mplayer and kaffeine
<Jucato> jende: oh. I was thinking it would be something contrasting "thunder", probably something like "ground"  or "wind" (just as "ice" contrasts with "fire")
<kkathman> morghanphoenix:  the info I got was from the Opera people themselves, so I certainly open if you can show me a way to play videos from CNN in Opera :)
<jende> Jucato: we had just yesterday a nice discussion bout that on the german user debian list...
<kkathman> but, Ive tried ALOT and I have yet to be successful
<morghanphoenix> Kaffiene uses the mozilla plug-in, it's what I have running now.
<kkathman> morghanphoenix:  and you can see CNN videos?
<kkathman> i.e. click on a video link on that page and view?
<LjL> Jucato: but do you agree that, for instance, a blanket "Use sudo passwd root" is never considered an acceptable answer to the question "How can i become root"? There are some answers that should *always* be given together with the due explanations and caveats, and I am convinved that much of the Ubuntu channels staff supports this view.
<morghanphoenix> Haven't been to cnn, but it plays the mpgs and avis on other web pages, what format does cnn use?
<Genix|linux> if i have edgy on can i go back to dapper or would i have to re install
<kkathman> morghanphoenix:  no it doesnt...they are wmv files
<kkathman> as does BBC
<morghanphoenix> hmm, you have w32?
<aether> we talking about t.v channels now?
<kkathman> Mpgs and avia are no problem, I agree, morghanphoenix
<aether> cnn BBC lol :s
<kkathman> morghanphoenix:  yes - as I said, it seems to be a technical thing
<morghanphoenix> wierd.
<Jucato> LjL: I agree. but again, because the argument is technical rather than moral.
<kkathman> Firefox can play these also, just Opera cannot - which was why I pursued it to Opera
<morghanphoenix> I'd check it, but am on a fresh install, no plug-ins yet.
<Jucato> LjL: don't get me wrong. I use Konqi as my primary browser, and just fallback on Firefox for Google and WYSIWYG stuff
<dinosaur-rus> kkathman: may be because Opera is 32-bit?
<kkathman> dinosaur-rus:  well, according to the Opera dev that I spoke with, it has to do with the particular API that they use and its not compatible with mplayer or kmplayer
<kkathman> while Firefox and Konq are
<LjL> Jucato: the argument is mostly technical about using proprietary browsers, as well. Just look at the channel topic in #ubuntu if you don't mind -- it talks about a vulnerability in the proprietary nvidia drivers, which cannot be fixed by the Ubuntu developers (clearly), and advices to switch back to the nv driver.  And I don't think this is a far-fetched comparison, since browsers are far from being rarely-exploitable beasts.
<morghanphoenix> I'd use konqueror just to keep it simple, but it seems to have less compatibility than opera does.
<LjL> Jucato: using proprietary software simply means using software that the Ubuntu developers cannot directly support and fix. People using such software should know, and people suggesting its use should tell. This is on technical merits.
<morghanphoenix> I think I might go with sea monkey someday though.
<Jucato> LjL: our argument is bordering on moral. but the original problem was purely technical. "something doesn't work on Konqi"
<kkathman> morghanphoenix:  I dont disagree with that.  Opera is my browser of choice, just that it cant play alot of inline streams, to my dismay
<LjL> Jucato: yes, and the answer was a blanket "Use Opera", for what I could see.
<BluesKaj> anaged to fix FF as default URL browser in settings/configure/general...browser option was greyed out ...just had to type in "firefox "
<BluesKaj> anaged
<morghanphoenix> agreed, recomend Opera because it's a great program, make sure to note it's closed source and unsupported.
<rittap> Hi all, how do I insert Flash support into Konqueror on x86_64 architecture?
<Jucato> LjL: but that's the prerogative of the one who suggested it. he was answering from a technical point of view.
<BluesKaj> so you like opera more than FF
<Jucato> of course, you're free to disagree with me. but the discussion is going nowhere, don't you think?
<morghanphoenix> Much more
<morghanphoenix> Personal taste
<morghanphoenix> I just think EVERYONE should try both, they both have merits, Opera's just the one for me.
<BluesKaj> always open top new programs ...tried opera in the past but was a bit clunky at the time
<morghanphoenix> It was really bad
<morghanphoenix> Been improved a LOT recently.
<LjL> Jucato: I think it's his prerogative, *as long* as he specifies that Opera, being proprietary, cannot be supported directly by the Ubuntu team (so no guarantee of security updates, chiefly). This note should always come with such a suggestion, just like the note that "it's not really supported and you shouldn't do it" should always come with an answer to "how do i set a root password".
<dinosaur-rus> I guess it's, at least, weird to think "only open-source, and nothing more"...
<BluesKaj> is Opera in the repos ?
<sheft> hello, how do i make a shortcut to a konsole command... i wanna open konsole and then execute this command: "cd spel/q3 <enter> ./quake3.x86 +set fs_game cpma"
<morghanphoenix> Added repos
<LjL> dinosaur-rus: i haven't said that.
<morghanphoenix> Source-o-matic has it
<LjL> BluesKaj: it's in dapper-commercial AFAIK.
<BluesKaj> ok
<kkathman> On the Opera site there is a specific Ubuntu download, also
<Jucato> it was in multiverse before. but now that there's dapper-commercial, it has been put there instead
<morghanphoenix> Yup, and Automatix does it too.
<tobias_> anyone know how to make the flashplayer go full screen? trying to see the daily show episodes on pollsmoking.com
<tobias_> Its sad to see it in a small window :(
<dinosaur-rus> LjL: but you suggest using open-source software with so much persistense....
<tobias_> jon stewart needs to be in full screen
* Jucato just gives up
<dinosaur-rus> *c
<morghanphoenix> Yes, preferably over my own 19" flat
<kkathman> Jucato:  I apologize for causing such a stir for a simple question..hehe :)
<morghanphoenix> One of those 30"s would be nice.
<Jucato> kkathman: it's ok. I actually blame morghanphoenix :P
<LjL> dinosaur-rus: wrong. I suggest that a blanket advice to use a piece of proprietary software just because the standard Ubuntu-supplied software is giving a problem, without even specifying that the suggested software is proprietary, with all the consequences this has (see what I just told Jucato), is wrong.
<morghanphoenix> lol
<LjL> well, for that matter, I
<morghanphoenix> yup, blame the bird, everyone does.
<T3hWiz0rd> t3hwiz0rd-server: BAD SERVER!
<LjL> well, for that matter, I'm still waiting to be told to move this discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic, since it clearly doesn't belong here. Apparently nobody's caring about that, either.
<kkathman> morghanphoenix:  I dont blame you :)
<jende> LjL: don't you think that that what you just said is a bit close-minded?
<rittap> LjL: move this topic to #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<morghanphoenix> Like I said, it's all preference.
<kkathman> Ljl  I thought the discusion was topical tho :)
<rittap> LjL: just kidding :)
<jende> morghanphoenix: I totally agree
<BluesKaj> kkathman: gonna install the opers deb pkg and we'll see :)
<LjL> kkathman: this channel is dedicated to giving Ubuntu support, so no
<Jucato> LjL: I already suggested to stop the discussion
<morghanphoenix> If I ever learn to hack my programs I'll switch to open source so I can work on my apps.
<BluesKaj> err opera
<kkathman> ohh
<BluesKaj> :)
<amayera> hi
<LjL> jenda, which phrase are you referring to?
<morghanphoenix> But for now, the exent of my programming is HTML and editing superkaramba themes.
<amayera> anybody of you using edgy with dm-crypt?
<jende> LjL: to the one you've given to dnosaur-rus
<kkathman> LjL:   other support channels allow that kind of discussion...as it is for the general good of all concerned, as long as people dont get overlooked on real support questions, of course :)
<Jucato> kkathman: I'm thinking amayera's question got overlooked :)
<jende> amayera: unfortunately not
<LjL> jende: well, actually no, rather i think suggesting the use of proprietary software with a blanket "just use xyz" without any additional explanation *is* closed-minded
<morghanphoenix> No edgy for me untill the actual release.
<kkathman> Jucato:  I see that :)  but then I cant answer it either :)
<morghanphoenix> Use Konqueror, Firefox and Opera, whatever works, kepp. The others, sudo apt-get remove (program)
<morghanphoenix> Well, not konq
<Jucato> LjL: please keep in mind that not everyone is as "morally conscious" as you when it comes to suggesting non-free software, nor do they feel the need to include "is non-free" in every suggestion.
<amayera> ok, well, I will ask it now ^^: I am using dm-crypt and my cryptdisks should be mounted with /etc/init.d/cryptdisks-early, but usplash prevents the passphrase question from being showed. this is rather annoying as I have to do all by hand.
<morghanphoenix> should probably keep that one.
<Jucato> having said that, please stop the discussion
<amayera> is this a known issue / bug or something?
<LjL> Jucato: alright
<kkathman> amayera:  could you substitute another splash?
<amayera> kkathman: what do you mean?
<dude_> !nVidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kkathman> amayera:  I guess I dont know when  your prompt is coming up... if its covering something, I'd say that would be more of a dm-crypt issue (bug) cuz all linux distros have a usplash right?
<morghanphoenix> Anybody know about legacy drivers for ATI?
<morghanphoenix> that glwhatever doesn't support mine.
<amayera> kkathman: well, debian hasn't :D
<rittap> How do I insert flash support into Konqueror on x86_64?
<kkathman> amayera:   hmm, I really dont know then.
<amayera> kkathman: any idea whom I can contact for this issue?
<morghanphoenix> Doesn't the install flash script give an option for konqueror?
<kkathman> amayera:  what has been the dm-crypt response on the issue??
<amayera> kkathman: I have only asked here so far.
<amayera> as I thought it might be a known issue.
<kkathman> amayera:  ahh, ok.
<morghanphoenix> Are you running the installer with konqueror closed?
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: what flash script? from flashplugin-nonfree?
<rittap> morghanphoenix: I downloaded that one, but it doesnt support x68_64...
<morghanphoenix> oh, no, I downloaded from the flash site.
<Jucato> ah
<rittap> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<morghanphoenix> It has a script in the package that should work for konqueror.
<rittap> morghanphoenix: nope, not on AMD63
<amayera> I will try #ubuntu. should be the same issue there.
<Frumpy> does kubuntu limit access to mysql root user or is there a different user configured for mysql on kubuntu ?
<rittap> morghanphoenix: oops AMD64
<xdemon> hi all!
<Frumpy> ! mysql
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<dinosaur-rus> rittap: 63-bit processor? :))
<rittap> dinosaur-rus: typo :)
<morghanphoenix> hmm, don't know, I have an athlon.
<xdemon> anyone try using BAGHIRA theme under kubuntu?
<xdemon> !baghira
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baghira - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rittap> !kdm > xdemon
<morghanphoenix> !kdm > morghanphoenix
<xdemon> i doesnt need kdm
<rittap> morghanphoenix: I tried to manual install the script by copying the two files (libflashplayer.so & flashplayer.xpt) into a plugin directory, but KDE doesnt see the plugin
<admin__> Hi guys
<morghanphoenix> I don't know about the 64, have the kubuntu disc for it, but it's for other's computers.
<morghanphoenix> Now why didn't anyone suggest acidrip to me earlier when I was looking for a program to rip my DVDs?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<morghanphoenix> This thing is great!
<Baffy> Guys, Does Arpspoof works on web servers?
<morghanphoenix> Is there a program to make playlists out of avi files?
<Baffy> Does anyone know if arpspoof work on web servers?
<Baffy> what program is the best if i want to make a windows script/Program?
<Baffy> damn you guys you are boring ! =P
<dinosaur-rus> Baffy: why do you want to make Windows program in Linux?
<Baffy> Cuss its easier
<Baffy> i hate c++
<sheft> hey boys n girls
<sheft> i have made a shortcut on my desktop. how do i move it to  my panel?
<bmo> you drag it there
<bmo> sheft
<sheft> i cant
<sheft> cause it want to be dragged onto my other icons there
<bmo> make room
<bmo> grab one of the applet handles and drag to make room
<sheft> i have room, i still cant
<sheft> a little X comes up over the icon when i try to drag it there.
<bmo> then you're not dragging it to empty space.  I just did it twice, just to make sure I'm not crazy
<sheft> i am 100% positive i have room for it
<bmo> a little x?  not a circle with a line through it?
* bmo wonders what desktop sheft is actually using
<sheft> w8
<sheft> i have screenshot now :P
<bmo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* v3ctor likes pretty screenshots
<sheft> bmo: the screenshot didnt show my mouse icon, but anyways..
<bmo> where did you put the screenshot?
<sheft> http://img468.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skrmdump3xa1.png
<v3ctor> is your panel locked?
<sheft> no
<v3ctor> that was a fast check
<v3ctor>  :D
* bmo waits on imageshack
* bmo taps foot, looks at progress bar stuck at 81 percent
<morghanphoenix> that was really slow
<v3ctor> lol
<sheft> ^^
<v3ctor> farther than mine
<sheft> haha
<sheft> ill try saving as   jpg instead, 2 sec :P
<morghanphoenix> what icon set?
<morghanphoenix> I likey
<v3ctor> that image really doesn't show a problem
<bmo> there it is
<sheft> http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=skrmdump3go6.jpg
<sheft> screenshot didnt catch my mouse
<bmo> now that thing labelled q3, which direction did you drag it, toward the empty spot or straight down?
<sheft> but its a circle with a "X"
<morghanphoenix> open a spot between your icons on the panle
<morghanphoenix> drop it in empty space
<sheft> to the empty spot, if i drag it onto the other icons nothing happens aswell
<bmo> the standard procedure is to drag an icon to the bar.  I don't know of any other way to add an icon to the bar
<morghanphoenix> You could right click and add application to panel.
<bmo> odd
<bmo> yeah, but that's not adding a shortcut
<morghanphoenix> non-kde application not specific enough for you?
<morghanphoenix> Let's you do path and all that, need something more?
<Dr_willis> hmmm
<bmo> that heart icon, that's his "bookmark" icon?
<sheft> i rightclicked on the icon and selected it
<bmo> no, no, left click and drag, not right click
<bmo> what does right click do..hmmm..
<sheft> select icons !
<sheft> i leftclick and dragged lol
<dude> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Martyo> how do I search for packages for kubuntu like you can with rpmfind?
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search
<Martyo> Dr_willis: thanks!
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<DaSkreech> LjL: apt-get install vrms
<LjL> DaSkreech: well, *that* one will probably show a warning even if it finds you're using a power supply that didn't come with the schematics
<dude> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<DaSkreech> LjL: More power to it :)
<DaSkreech> LjL: I'm pretty sure that it is only sotware based
<dude> where can i download codecs for amarok
<LjL> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheGateKeeper> dude: amarok using xine engine & libxine-extracodecs :-)
<TheGateKeeper> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<dude> tnx
<TheGateKeeper> dude: ^^^^
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> dude: to enable multiverse ^^^^
<dude> jucato: dow do i enable multiverse?
<dude> jucato: how do i enable multiverse?
<Hawkwind> !multiverse > dude
<Jucato> dude: that Repositories/Kubuntu link
<joakim> sudo apt-get install multiverse try that
<Jucato> joakim: multiverse is not a package
<Hawkwind> joakim: Not hardly
<Hawkwind> joakim: Multiverse is a repository, not a package you install
<Hawkwind> Though that would be nice if you could do that and it enabled multiverse :P
<v3ctor> yes
<Jucato> now if only it was the "easy" to enable multiverse :)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: you're mimicking me :P
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get install repos  Would enable universe, multiverse and others
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: And ljl would complain that it enabled commercial :)
<Jucato> or something more like "sudo apt-get enable <repository>"
<v3ctor> i am still waiting for: apt-get fix broken-system
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install brain && sudo apt-get remove --purge laziness
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Oh well.  Maybe he could learn a thing or two about how good having those repos are :P
<LjL> DaSkreech: i wouldn't mind easiness of adding repository, though i'd certainly like to see an explanatory message when you do
<Jucato> ssshhh let's not have that discussion again. please?
<DaSkreech> v3ctor: which is a symlink to fdisk -format /mnt/windows/partion ?
* Hawkwind Mentions installing Opera to everyone and then goes shopping
<DaSkreech> Hi nikkiana :)
<Jucato> or if you insist, just bring it to #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<nikkiana> DaSkreech: i'm okay :)
<v3ctor> lol
<DaSkreech> excellent :)
<cox377> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jucato> wasn't the response supposed to be "I'm fine. Thank you! how about you?" :)
<Jucato> (classic textbook dialogue)
<LjL> Jucato: no, i won't, i already brought it by Seveas, which gave me his standard clue of "do what you see fit and let others do the same, and i'll let you know what i think when i ban you" by ignoring the question
* Jucato shrugs
<blind_> what's the sourse adress for libguichan0
<LjL> (though, err, i didn't really mean to use "which" for seveas...)
<blind_> what's the sourse adress for the package libguichan0
<cox377> how many ppl here use webcams on there kubuntu/ubuntu?
<zeratul> wish I could, but my cam don't have any linux drivers :(
<jende> zeratul: what cam is it?
<MetaMorfoziS> i think the spa5cx or how it spelled helps yours
<larson9999> Hawkwind: found one thing that seems to be worse in swiftfox than firefox.  some of the video sites i visit are choppier in swiftfox.  i tried using both swiftfox first on the same file and vice versa and after reboots, etc.  this is on the the 2.0 version of ff.
<cox377> basically, i want to use the cam as a CCTV and have it on a linux box so it starts taking video/images and uploading them as soon as it detects movement, is there something out there for linux that suitable to these requirements?
<Jucato> blind_: make sure that the "deb-src" for your universe repositories are enabled, then "sudo apt-get source libguichan0"
<marek> hi
<marek> i have a problem
<jende> marek: like what?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Strange.  I don't have that issue at all.  I can't find anything in swiftfox that is worse than firefox
<marek> about xlibs
<marek> i cannot install it
<marek> becouse i need a libxft1 to install
<larson9999> Hawkwind: rocektboom is what i just tested it on.
<Jucato> Hawkwind: how good is the logo? :P
<Hawkwind> Jucato: LOL, very decent
<marek> but for libxft1 i need xfree86-common
<Jucato> heh not good as Firefox though :P
<marek> but i cannot install xfree86-common
<morghanphoenix> partitioning question: What is the difference between primary and logical partitions and which paths need to be primary?
<marek> becouse i have error
<marek> like that
<vss> I am having problems with kubunte kde menu and crossover. can someone help?
<luis_lopez> cox377, a while ago there was an article on LJ about the topic: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6232
<larson9999> Hawkwind: but i think i will keep using swiftfox primarily
<dude> E: Couldn't find package multiverse
<Jucato> dude: you're not supposed to "sudo apt-get install multiverse" :)
<blind_> what's the sourse adress for the package libguichan0 ????
<Jucato> blind_: I already answered you
<Jucato> <Jucato> blind_: make sure that the "deb-src" for your universe repositories are enabled, then "sudo apt-get source libguichan0"
<dude> jucato: whats should be the command?
<jende> blind_: you might have to modify your sources.list if apt or adept wont get it for you
<jende> dude: what do you wanna do?
<DaSkreech> !winmodem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<n8k99> dude: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> dude: did you read the link that was given? there's no 1 command to do that
<n8k99> dude: then remove teh # in front of any line that says deb http://*
<jende> Jucato: he is probably not reading what you told hime
<jende> Jucato: he is probably not reading what you told him
<Jucato> n8k99: that won't do, because by default, "multiverse" isn't even added
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> dude: read that link above ^^^^^^
<dude> i did that already,
<B-Minus> hey all
<dude> i wanna download codecs for amarok
<jende> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> dude: once you've enabled multiverse, you can use Adept to search for, download, and install libxine-extracodecs
<Martijn81> are there any reason for not installing the MIT nv driver? ( http://kerneltrap.org/node/7228 )
<jende> Jucato: i would invite you for a coffee...
<dude> jucato: tnx, actually, my kubuntu is already setup and all codecs are installed but when i open my pc a while ago, no boot loader, no boot device detected so re install the system again
<Martijn81> because i am not informed so well about this
<Jucato> jende: heh thanks
<jende> dude: so are you telling us that your box doesn't boot?
<DaSkreech> Didn't boo
<dude> ya
<DaSkreech> t
<jende> Jucato: and maybe a beer, buut only maybe
<dude> 3hrs ago
<Jucato> lol
<dude> jucato: it didn't boot
<jende> dude: have you done an upgrade or whatsoever before it happened?
<dude> jucato: ya, i think so
<jende> dude: it *didn't* boot or it does not boot
<dude> jende: it didn't boot: the error was: no boot device detected"
<jende> dude: and now it boots again, am i right
<dude> jende: i re install the whole ubuntu
<dude> jende: thats why im installing all the codecs again
<dude> jucato: there are libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> dude: install that, and you'll be able to play mp3's
<dude> jucato: there are no libxine-extracodecs found
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> dude: using pastebin, could you show the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jende> dude: thats weird...
<sheft> google
<cox377> does anyone have any recommendations for the best webcam in the budget range that works on linux?
<jende> dude: yeah, pastebin your sources.list as Jucato said that'll help heaps
<Jucato> jende: not really. if he hadn't enabled/added the correct multiverse repository. I've seen it happen, even with the multiverse guide
<dude> jende: i don't know what happened
<shinobi> um. can i put kmenu menu on my desktop instead of in kicker?
<dude> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27104
<Jucato> shinobi: you can set your middle mouse button (or left mouse button) to launch the K Menu when you click on the desktop
<shinobi> um yeah
<Jucato> I just forgot which tab in System Settings does that
<shinobi> but i want it to be an object
<PiR> hi
<shinobi> i use the mouse buttons for other stuff otherwise
<dude> jucato: have you seen it?
<Jucato> dude: yep
<dude> jende: what do you think happned to my box?
<TheGateKeeper> dude: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<Jucato> dude: add the word "multiverse" at the end of the "deb http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe"
<sheft> i still cant get that button to my panel... http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ggpg3.jpg
<shinobi> i customized the mouse buttons heavily already and the keyboard does all funky things at last. but this k menu thing is bugging me
<PiR> I'd know which version is my package Qt but i don't know how ! my package : libqt4-dev - Qt 4 development files
<dude> ok
<Jucato> omg! I just noticed you're from the Philippines :)
<sheft> philippines for the win. im going there after x-mas for a couple of months :P
<Jucato> sheft: really? visiting someone?
<jende> dude: I've just fixed your sources http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27105/
<jende> dude: I hope you'll see the diffrence - you hadn't had the multiverse part in it
<sheft> Jucato: no, to get out of sweden. need some time alone.. and... vacation :)
<Jucato> oh heheh
<sheft> and... party :)
<hannaa> Hello! Is it ok to post a question regarding Kubuntu here?
<Jucato> lol
<jende> Jucato: dude hadn't had the multiverse section in it
<Jucato> jende: hm.. scroll up? :P
<dude> ok
<dude> tnx
<LjL> hannaa, yes.
<ricanelite> Hello all!!
<jende> hannaa: sure is, that's why its the kubuntu channel
<jende> Jucato: ooops...didn't get that bit...i need coffee
<edwin_> hi
<PiR> nobody for my question ?
<jende> dude: now try to install the extracodecs again
<jende> PiR: what question?
<LjL> PiR: i didn't understand your question
<hannaa> Nice. I just installed kubuntu today, and everything worked real nice. then I attempded some updates to v355 and kernel updates.. now I cannot use the auto-updater or the adept, they claim that some other process is using the packaging system.. what to do?
<LjL> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<PiR> I've a package for the library Qt (C++)
<_morphius> how can I find the size of a raw (unpartitioned) disk?
<PiR> But I don't know the version of this package
<jende> hannaa: to get a console you have to press ALT+F2
<LjL> _morphius: in many ways i suppose, but for instance, cfdisk tells you
<jende> and the type in commandline konsole
<_morphius> CTRL+ALT+F2
<_morphius> But not with kubuntu
<PiR> it is Qt4 but Qt4.0.0 or Qt4.2.0 ?
<LjL> PiR: to know what version of a package you have installed, you can type "apt-cache policy <packagename>"
<PiR> ok tkanks
<hannaa> ok.. the console seems to be in action now, installing and so on..
<shinobi> in kubuntu alt f2 and type konsole for konsole
<jende> hannaa: good, keep us updated if the problem got solved
<_morphius> LjL: I really need something I can grep. I am doing scripting. Any other suggestions?
<hannaa> sure thing!
<LjL> _morphius: fdisk
<LjL> _morphius: fdisk -l that is
<jende> _morphius: man fdisk
<shinobi> to avoid those seize ups it seems synaptic is better because adept and adept updater don't show you when an install needs attention and fails instead
<gragusa> is anybody on edgy-eft on an ibm thinkpad (x40)
<_morphius> so how can I convert from blocks to MB
<hannaa> yup! the updater works, thanks ubotu!
<LjL> _morphius: it gives me bytes gere
<LjL> here
<LjL> _morphius: Disk /dev/hda: 163.9 GB, 163928604672 bytes
<hannaa> now to the next question.. :)
<jende> LjL: same here
<jende> hannaa: yep...
<jende> dude: did it work?
<hannaa> when I click the system menu, down left, i get "twins" of all locations, for example 2 home folders.. what's that about?
<dude> jende: my adept manager won't open
<_morphius> ljl: I get:  /dev/hda1   *           1        2433    19543041    7  HPFS/NTFS
<jende> dude: do it on a console
<LjL> _morphius: but that's a single partition. you asked about the entire, raw disk
<harmental> how to open a port in kubuntu?
<jende> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<dude> jende: whats the command
<_morphius> right.
<dude> sudo what?
<jende> dude: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<shinobi> yeah but in a console it sucks sometimes synaptic is good unless you get the lock ups...i like gui on some stuff
<LjL> _morphius: if you want to know about single partitions, you don't even need fdisk, just use df
<dude> i have to reboot, tnx
<jende> dude: why?
<_morphius> OK. That will work. Thanks ljl
<dude> jende: its telling me that adept is running
<dude> jende: but theres no icon that indicates adept is running
<jende> dude: okay then, keep rockin'
<Jucato> dude: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<dude> jucato: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<jende> dude:
<jende> !adept-cras-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-cras-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<jende> dude: do that ^^^^^^^^^
<dude> k
<dude> E: Type '01.' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<dude> 01. deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<jende> dude: might be true uncomment it with a hash#
<Jucato> dude: ugh... you copied the line numbers..
<Jucato> jende: he also copied the line numbers from pastebin
<dude> :)
<dude> sorry
<jende> Jucato: Jesus
<dude> my mistake
<Jucato> nah. it's the copy-paste mentality at work :)
<dude> :)
<dude> slow
<jende> Jucato: that again is true
<jende> Jucato: back in a min need my coffee
<dude> jucato: should i romve the line #s?
<Jucato> dude: yes
<shinobi> copy paste is not evil no?
<Jucato> lines in sources.list should only start with "deb","deb-src", or "#" (hash mark/comments)
<jende> Jucato: I'm back with a nice mug of coffee...yummie
<Jucato> heh I need to get me some OJ
<jende> Jucato: you better do that...*g*
<cpk2> coffee ugh
<cpk2> evil
<jende> cpk2: its not
<cpk2> i remember when i worked at an eletronics manufacturer I would choke that stuff down so I wouldnt fall asleep working
<cpk2> its bad to start dozing off when soldering
<dude> jucato: Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cpk2> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<cpk2> and with that time for class
<wildchild> !wmware
<jende> dude: pastebin the whole output
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Jucato> wildchild: ^^^^
<wildchild> tnx
<dude> jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27106
<dude> jende: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27106
<Jucato> hm... interesting... I'm clueless :)
<jende> dude: I'm surprised that you did get such a bad result
<jende> Jucato: he doesn't have to have xine installed, does he?
<Jucato> dude: if it's not too much to ask, could you pastebin your sources.list again?
<Jucato> jende: afaik, no
<Jucato> er dude, btw, did you do "sudo apt-get update" first?
<dude> jucatu: sure
<Jucato> after changing your sources.list and before trying to install libxine-extracodecs?
<jende> Jucato: maybe even before you're doing an apt-get update make an apt-get clean
<Jucato> dude: did you do "sudo apt-get update" before "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs" ?
<jende> dude:  maybe even before you're doing an apt-get update make an apt-get clean
<Jucato> "sudo apt-get clean"
<jende> Jucato: true, I mostly assume that people know that
<Jucato> heh
<jende> dude: ???are you still with us?
<Jucato> dude, where's my car?
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> sorry, I just had to say that :P
<jende> Jucato: it's here
<jende> Jucato: see you in a lil while; have to head off to the supermarket to get some food...*g*
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> you're leaving me alone...
<Jucato> I'll be gone in a few minutes as well... it's almost 1:30am...
<jende> Jucato: will be back in lets say 15mins
<Jucato> ah ok. I'll wait then. we can't leave the channel orphaned :P
<jende> Jucato: thanx mate
<Jucato> hm.. dude_ ? are you dude?
<dude_> yes
<Jucato> what happened?
<dude_> discon
<Jucato> oh
<yacoob> As noone in #ubuntu is able to answer - does [k] ubuntu install iso supports lvm?
<Jucato> yacoob: which Install ISO? Desktop (Live CD) or Alternate Install CD?
<doml> yacoob, iirc, you can do it from the alternate install
<yacoob> The first one.
<dude_> jucato: whats wrong with my sources.kist
<Jucato> yacoob: then no. only the Alternate Install (text based) CD has LVM
<dude_> jucato: whats wrong with my sources.list
<SBlade> can someone help me with a little problem i have with an NV18 class card, the nvidia driver, and X11?
<yacoob> I already have a disk full of lvm volumes, and I'd rather use it, than have to backup ~80GB of stuff :)
<Jucato> dude_: did you do "sudo apt-get update" first before trying to install libxine-extracodecs?
<yacoob> Jucato, allrighto. Download time :)
<dude_> jucato: i did
<yacoob> (aw, and I thought this nice and shiny gift from a friend would do. No worries... :)
<Jucato> dude_: can you post your sources.list again?
<dude_> k
<dude_> jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27112
<letalis> has anyone had issues getting a cdrom drive to work properly in a chroot?
<mini_g> what is the command to reset the lock on apt-get?
<Jucato> mini_g: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jucato> dude_: you didn't add "multiverse" to this line: "deb http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe"
<T3hWiz0rd> so whats going on in here eh?
<yacoob> but in the meantime, I can do a test instalation to see whether I like kubuntu or not :)
<dude_> ok
<Jucato> dude_: just add "multiverse" at the end. do not replace "multiverse"
<mini_g> jucato it didn't work
<Jucato> mini_g: what error message are you getting?
<Jucato> mini_g: basically, what happened?
<mini_g> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Jucato> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Jucato> mini_g: try that ^^^^^
<mini_g> cool, thanks
<mini_g> (works)
* DaSkreech has less hate for kaffiene now
<wildchild> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dude_> jucato: at last, tnx : )
<Jucato> why hate it? it's a nice media player :P
<Jucato> dude_: whew!! glad to hear that :)
<dude_> jucato: question, what is your assesment with my box that didn't boot?
<Jucato> dude_: not really sure. didn't hear your full story abou it
<Jucato> s/abou/about
<dude_> jucato: its just that my box didn't boot: "no boot device detected"
<Jucato> dude_: you were able to get past the GRUB menu?
<dude_> jucatu: nop
<xst> How do I use my webcam in an MSN chat? I can see that it works in Configure>Devices, but nothing happens when I press "send webcam" in the chat window. And when I exit the configuration window, my webcam seems to turn off (its little led is turning off). What to do?
<dude_> jucatu: just plain message
<Jucato> dude_: hm... not really sure what happened then. sorry
<dude_> jucato: maybe the boot loader
<dude_> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Jucato> most probably.
* Jucato hopes jende would return soon :)
<dude_> jucato: im still thinking about beryl, what is your suggestion?
<Jucato> err... no suggestion.haven't used it
<dude_> jucato: ok, tnx
<jende> Jucato: I'm back
<Jucato> oh there yay!!
<dude_> jucato: how about ftp application? can you suggest a cool ftp app
<Jucato> now I can get to sleep and hope my flu goes away when I wake up...
<jende> Jucato: I've been speeding like hell
<Jucato> dude_: konqueror :)
<Jucato> jende: oh no...  :(
<Jucato> jende: btw, libxine-extracodecs successfully installed :)
<jende> Jucato: thats okay at this time there no cops around
<jende> Jucato: thats good
<dude_> jende: ya, tnx
<jende> Jucato: any other issues so far you've been workung on and I should take care of?
<jende> dude_: for ftp-upload I prefer krusader
<Jucato> !krusader
<ubotu> krusader: Twin-panel (commander-style) File Manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.60.1-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1940 kB, installed size 5280 kB
<dude_> download/upload?
<Jucato> although you could also use Konqueror and just split the view :)
<Jucato> both
<jende> dude_: sudo apt-get install krusader
<jende> Jucato: mate, go to bed...
<Jucato> heh I will. just a few more feeds to read
<ejs> my firefox freeze suddenly
* Jucato is starting to yawn actually
<ejs> what am i supose to do
<dude_> jende: its like windows when it crash, you to install evrything again
<dude_> jende: its like windows when it crash, you have to install evrything again
<jende> ejs: how does it freeze?
<ejs> i just open friendster.com but it does have alot css and music and video in it
<Jucato> ugh!!!
<ejs> it just freeze wont be shut
<Jucato> Friendster, the site I love to hate...
<jende> ejs: to be honest I hate such sites
<ejs> i know
<Jucato> ejs: Ctrl+Esc will bring up the System Monitor (ala Task Manager)
<Jucato> jende: honestly, I do too. except that I have some friends/neighbors who adore it. so I take advantage of the network (specially the blog part)
<dude_> what is the command if i have installed the right video card driver?
<jende> ejs: are you on dapper or on edgy?
<Jucato> dude_: depends on what video card you have
<jende> dude_: depends...
<dude_> nvidia
<larson9999> how is kde 3.5.5? should i upgrade?
<Jucato> ok, I'm outta here! :)
<dude_> jende: have you tried beryl?
<jende> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> night jende :)
<dude_> tnx jucato
<ejs> how do i do to known which repo i use ?
<Jucato> dude_: night! :)
<dude_> nyt..
<jende> Jucato: sleep well ang get healthy soon
<Jucato> thanks
<jende> Jucato: sleep well and get healthy soon
<abattoir> night Jucato
<jende> Jucato: see ya tomorrow?
<abattoir> jende: yeah, he'll be back, don't worry ;)
<ejs> mine in uname -a PREEMPT
<jende> ejs: sudo less /etc/apt/sources.list
<dude_> jende: have you tried beryl?
<jende> dude_: nope, I friend of mine did and his system crashed
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Hmm strange
<jende> dude_: nope, a friend of mine did and his system crashed
<nikkiana> DaSkreech: huh?
<dude_> jende: ok...how about 3d testing, is there a command?
<jende> dude_: dunno, really
<ejs> i saw dapper when i do that
<dude_> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yacoob> Ohboy!
<dude_> !3D
<yacoob> Ralink configuration hell! Welcome back!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3D - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende> ejs: nothing but the dapper repos?
<jende> yacoob: whats the prob with ralink?
<letalis> does the kernel that comes stock with ubuntu have nvidias fb device compiled in by default?
<yacoob> jende, doesn't work out of the box, and I fail to remember how I played it out in debian :)
<yacoob> (plus, I moved from wpa to wpa2, and rt2500.o doesn't support that, AFAIR)
<ejs> there'all commented with #
<ibert> Anybody knows how to get olsr running on kubuntu?
<jende> yacoob: well wpa2 wont be supported by an2500, thats true
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: I went away and came back and your name was on the  input line
<ejs> mine exist only dapper
<DaSkreech> Apparetnly I had something to say to you or I was thining about you :()
<nikkiana> DaSkreech: ahhh :)
<jende> yacoob: need a howto to get it running?
<yacoob> jende, even with ndiswrapper?
<yacoob> jende, well, if it's only wpa, I can work it out
<yacoob> I'd need to poke my router first :)
<jende> yacoob: with ndiswrapper it should work, but the rt2500 should work even without ndiswrapper
<jende> yacoob: but not with wpa2
<yacoob> righto.
<yacoob> Lets try ndiswrapper and learn something new ;)
<jende> ejs: post your sources.list to pastebin
<jende> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jende> dude_: I couldn't find anything in my books to test3D, sorry
<jende> ejs: will you do that?
<dude_> jende: ok tnx
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: For the life of me I can't remember what it was though
<jende> dude_: no worries
<micra> Hi, I'm a complete newbie at Kubuntu and Linux. I have 2 sound cards in my computer, how do I switch between them?
<yacoob> jende, does the howto says about ndiswrapper? if yes, then I'll ask for the url please :)
<DaSkreech> micra: I keep asking that as well
<micra> Okay, noone knows?
<jende> yacoob: hold on, will check my linklist for ya
<micra> no one*
<ejs> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaSkreech> micra: I'm going to jump into #kde and see if i can find out
<ejs> !pastebin
<ejs> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<ejs> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<micra> Okay, thanks
<ejs> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<ejs> ## distribution.
<ejs> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<ejs> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<ejs> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<ejs> ## repository.
<ejs> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<ejs> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<ejs> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<ejs> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<ejs> ## team.
<ejs> # deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<ejs> # deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<ejs> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<DaSkreech> ejs:  Stopit!!
<ejs> ## repository.
<ejs> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<jende> ejs: what the hell
<ejs> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<ejs> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<Martijn81> ejs: cut it please
<jende> ejs: I told you to pastebin it
<ejs> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<ejs> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<ejs> # deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ejs> # deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<ejs> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<ejs> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted
<ejs> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<ejs> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security universe
<ejs> sorry
<ejs> i must wrongly paste
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<ejs> sorry to all
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<fdoving> :)
<jende> yacoob: that's a good howto I guess, if not get back ti me, okay
<jende> yacoob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<jende> ejs: so, just pastebin it
<jende> !pastebi
<jende> !pastebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<yacoob> thanks :>
<jende> !pastebin
<jende> ejs: ^^^^^^^^
<ejs> sorry mates
<jende> ejs: so, will you pastebin it now?
<ejs> i have post it
<DaSkreech> ejs: Use pastebin and give us teh URL that it returns
<jende> ejs: where is the link, though
<ejs> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<DaSkreech> copy and paste the address in the address bar
<jende> yacoob: is the howto alright for ya?
<ejs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27113/
<DaSkreech> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27113/
<DaSkreech> RIght Like that :)
<DaSkreech> thanks
<jende> DaSkreech: will you modify it or should I go ahead
<yacoob> jende, think so. Will have to adjust for chipset (ralink, not broadcom) but I remember I played with it already.
<DaSkreech> jende: I don't know waht the issue is
<yacoob> it's just I falled back to wpa then. When I tried osx (aka hackintosh :) it worked only with wpa2, so I pitched up ;)
<jende> DaSkreech: ejs wants to have universe multiverse in the sources - so 'll modify it quickly
<DaSkreech> Ok
<JosefK> heh, and network-manager updates in Edgy can unexpectedly shut down your net ;)
<DaSkreech> ejs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27115/
<DaSkreech> Ues that
<DaSkreech> Use
<jende> ejs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27116/
<DaSkreech> Or that :)
<jende> DaSkreech: ;-)
<jende> ejs: BUT don't paste&copy the line numbers
<DaSkreech> use /plain
<DaSkreech> ejs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27115/plain
<jende> ejs: each line hast to start with deb or a hash #
<DaSkreech> Not true
<jende> ejs: or use the plain version
<DaSkreech> it can start with deb-src
<DaSkreech> :)
<JosefK> test using dcop
<JosefK> woot :)
<jende> DaSkreech: but deb-src starts with deb...doesn't it
<ejs> okey
<DaSkreech> So I can type debra ?
<jende> ejs: you know what to do now?
<jende> DaSkreech: ahhhhhhhhhhh
<ejs> stable an testing from debian can use too ?:
<DaSkreech> Heeheehee
<jende> DaSkreech: grrrrrrrrrr
<jende> ejs: no
<jende> ejs: after you have modfied your sources.list as SUDO, you will have to make a: "sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<kubuntu> wie heisst eigentlich der deutsche kubuntu channel?
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ejs> yup
<jende> ejs: done that?
<ejs> there are err in repo
<jende> ejs: like what?
<ejs> am i suppose to delete rc from th repos in the 1'st line
<ejs> E: Type 'rc' is not known on line 2 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<PiR> hello
<jende> ejs: well you've deletetd to much
<PiR> is it normal, the Qt installation takes more than 1 hours ? o_O
<jende> ejs: pastebin your sources once more if its possible for you
<LjL> PiR: what do you mean with "qt installation"?
<PiR> I've downloaded the QT4.2.0 library sources
<PiR> and i've made ./configure
<PiR> next i've typed make
<jende> PiR: that'll take quite a while, yes
<PiR> and 1 hours ago
<jende> ejs: hello?
<LjL> PiR: good luck...
<robin_> i have mounted my xp partition but it keeps saying i dont have rights to view when i try to access, any idea's?
<LjL> PiR: note that 4.2.0 is in Edgy, so perhaps you could just wait until it's out? (i.e. couple of days)
<Heavenquake> i am having trouble with wireless in kubuntu, after some struggle i am now able to see the wanted network on the list in both KNetworkmanager and wlassistant. But when i try to connect, i fail. KNetworkmanager fails after 28% : configuring unit. i am from Windows now, so i would like some hints to what i should do when i reboot in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> micra: Apparetnly as it stands now it's done on a perapplication basis
<DaSkreech> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jende> ejs: Ping!
<jende> robin_: have a look at:
<jende> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<jende> or
<jende> !mnt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mnt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende> on a console type: man mount
<jende> robin_: did you get that?
<slow-motion> hallo
<jende> slow-motion: Hi
<slow-motion> hi jende
<morghanphoenix> Don't suppose anyone happens to know what path hold my kubuntu passwords, mail and other personal data?
<PiR> LjL : Edgy is in devlopment, isn't it ?
<jende> PiR: yes
<morghanphoenix> for another 9 days
<PiR> ah ? good
<morghanphoenix> It is the 26th, yes?
<jende> PiR: duuno if LjL will agree, but I think its already quite stable
<jende> morghanphoenix: yep, its the 26th
* DaSkreech uses it @ work
<DaSkreech> Yes I do smoke crack why do you ask?
<dude> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<jende> dude: are you familiar with "apt"?
<PiR> the update is possible ? Or will i must all reinstall ?
<jende> PiR: it'll be a simple upgrade
<PiR> tkanks
<jende> PiR: no worries
<T3hWiz0rd> is there a way to terminate a users session via konsole?
<jende> dude: so, are you failiar with "apt" or not?
<cellofellow> T3hWiz0rd: You can kill the X server running on their terminal and that logs them off.
<wildchild> at the beginnig of setup process I was asked: n which directory do you want to install the binary files? (next line):[/usr/bin] 
<dude> jende: getting the hang of it
<ejs> jende
<wildchild> I am installing vmware
<jende> dude: why?
<dude> jende: how do i enable my instlled jre
<ejs> ihave apt-get install but not the dist-upgrade
<T3hWiz0rd> cellofellow: how?
<salvo> www.google.it
<jende> dude: ??? what dou mean???
<cellofellow> T3hWiz0rd: ps -A | grep X to find the process number, then sudo kill number
<TheGateKeeper> dude: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<dude> jende: i installed JRE so that frostwire can run
<jende> ejs: simply do it as I said sudo apt-get updare && apt-get dist-upgrade
<ejs> i think i will have to  reboot so its better to called it a day :)
<steveire> Are there obscure proxy settings I don't know about? I don't use a proxy at home, but when I bring my laptop into college and want to use a K app like kontact or konqueror I have to go into settings, proxy etc. I'd like that if network-manager connects to ESSID"collegenetwork", it would apply "proxy.college.com:8888"
<steveire> automatically that is...
<jende> TheGateKeeper: howdy
<TheGateKeeper> jende: hiya
<jende> ejs: you dont have to reboot; its not a redmond infected system
<TheGateKeeper> lol
<jende> TheGateKeeper: why do people always want to reboot their system?
<jende> TheGateKeeper: I just don't get it
<TheGateKeeper> jende: M$ conditioning
<jende> TheGateKeeper: ah well, iit seem to be that that crap is as worth as heroine is
<TheGateKeeper> jende: cos if you doing anything with windows you need to reboot
<jende> TheGateKeeper: I remember that, but thats like ages ago
<TheGateKeeper> jende: seems to be as addictive lol
<dude> jende: what is nvidia beta?
<_morphius> TheGateKeeper: It's not just that. PEBCAKS don't want to have to learn how to restart a service and crap like that, so re-booting is easier.
<TheGateKeeper> jende: you still get updates that insist on a reboot from time to time
<jende> _morphius: damn right you are
<_morphius> TheGateKeeper: Those are kernel updates
<TheGateKeeper> jende: yep that is also true
<jende> TheGateKeeper: sure, but these are the only updates I knonw of when you have to reboot
<TheGateKeeper> _morphius: with windows not sure if that is always true
<jende> dude: what do you think beta means?
<dude> jende: ok
<jende> dude: it is not stable, it is in testing or experimental - as a newbie keep your fingers of stuff like that
<TheGateKeeper> windows is getting a little better with their reboots but no much
<dude> jende: so how should i know if i installed the right video card driver ?
<cellofellow> dude: unless it's a Google beta. :D
<dude> :)
<jende> dude: as long as it works
<TheGateKeeper> jende: you have a lovely 'turn of phrase' lol
<jende> TheGateKeeper: what do you mean?
<dude> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheGateKeeper> jende:  keep your fingers of stuff like that <-- I like that :-)
<jende> TheGateKeeper: was it toooooooooooooo bad?
<jende> :-(
<TheGateKeeper> jende: no amusing
<steveire> who can tell me what iptables are?
<jende> steveire: google
<ibert> steveire: it's an firewall
<wildchild> steveire > network configuration
<TheGateKeeper> steveire: linux firewall is the easiest way to explain what they are
<fdoving> steveire: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iptables
<TheGateKeeper> steveire: there are gui frontends for them
<steveire> I think someone on #ubuntu said they were a way to get around my proxy issue, but he didn't expand on it.
<steveire> Are there obscure proxy settings I don't know about? I don't use a proxy at home, but when I bring my laptop into college and want to use a K app like kontact or konqueror I have to go into settings, proxy etc. I'd like that if network-manager connects to ESSID"collegenetwork", it would apply "proxy.college.com:8888" automatically
<steveire> If that's possible with iptables, could you let me know?
<jende> steveire: iptables is, as said a firewall, so I guess that iptables wont solve your proxy issues
<steveire> I guess my issue is more one of automation than a proxy issue really. Is it possible?
<fdoving> steveire: you can actually use iptables to 'catch' all http connections, and force them through a proxy, might be exactly what you want.
<steveire> fdoving: Can it be done only when I connect to 'collegenet' and not 'homeNet'?
<jende> fdoving: you're right that might be a way for him; I forgot about that
<fdoving> steveire: that should be possible.
<jende> steveire: the manpages shoult tell you more
<jende> steveire: man iptables
<ejs> i have upgrade my ubuntu
<wildchild> I've installed vmwplayer, why I can't install .exe files..
<steveire> man:/iptables
<fdoving> steveire: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/TransparentProxy.html#s5
<jende> steveire: just "man iptables"
<jende> ejs: and?
<ejs> but the firefox still freeze if i open friendster.com with lots css video and music
<steveire> jende: I mean you can use konqueror to see man pages.
<fdoving> jende: man:/iptables is nicer than the konsole way :)
<jende> ejs: hmmm...might be worth havin a chat in a FF channel or forum
<steveire> thanks for the link fdoving, but I don't think that's a per network setting.
<jende> fdoving: I'm oldschool, sorry
<BluesKaj> jende, Ihave some progs that won't run on my hardware so i need to uninstall them but they aren't listed in adept ...what's the command line uninstall procedure ?
<fdoving> steveire: you'll have to run that command when connecting to the college network, and then flush the iptables rules when disconnecting.
<jende> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get remove <filename>
<steveire> fdoving: Can it be automated? Otherwise I don't see the point.
<BluesKaj> remove ...that's it thx , jende
<jende> BluesKaj: *ggg*
<jende> ejs: have you made a memtest?
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: you might also want to use debophan but *use with care*
<jende> ejs: and if you do make it, let it run for a few hours
<jende> TheGateKeeper: deborphan...huh...he really should use that with a lot of care
<jende> BluesKaj: but aptitude might be nice
<fdoving> steveire: it's linux, everything can be automated. :)
<steveire> Ok, can you tell me where to start finding out how? I'm really surprised this hasn't come up before.
<TheGateKeeper> jende: true I have never really trusted it
<glsk> hello folks
<glsk> I cant safely remove my usb stick
<jende> TheGateKeeper: a client of mine played once on Deb Sarge with it...hehe...was agood job afterwards for me to get the system back to work
<glsk> I need to umount drive manually
* buz is wondering if theres a possibility to have a certain usb mass storage drive always show up as the same /dev/sdX
<glsk> why?
<root> jende: my xwindow crashes again :)
<TheGateKeeper> jende: :-)
<buz> glsk: what do you mean? what happens if you hit safely remove
<glsk> buz: nothing
<buz> i dont think it is supposed to unmount it, just sync it
<buz> if theres a lot in the cache, safely remove takes a long time for me
<glsk> buz: it worked before
<dude> jende; how do i restore x window?
<buz> after that the data is saved for me
<morghanphoenix> I manage to have quite a few sdas hanging around if I don't manually mount my usb drives.
<jende> dude: restore or restart?
<LjL> jenda, it's the #ubuntu+1 *channel topic* that says edgy isn't stable, not me.
<TheGateKeeper> jende: you've been linux using for a long time?
<buz> LjL: it mostly isnt stable ;)
<dude> jende: resatart
<jende> TheGateKeeper: I had a break in my ***IX time, as I had a burnout
<jende> TheGateKeeper: I was for more than 2yrs in Aussie and worked on a farm
<TheGateKeeper> ahhh
<jende> TheGateKeeper: buut I'm back since last year and I'm back in the ***IX world...hehe....
<TheGateKeeper> hehe
<killer_> why is konqueror broken? I cannot change user agent, ... it can access the panel to change it but it does not save
<dude> jende:
<jende> dude: start x
<dude> where should i type that, im using irss
<nawolfe> is it possible to install a .deb from a non-root account (install it in my home dir)?
<glsk> buz: 1. umount /dev/sdb1 && sync ??
<glsk> is it enough?
<buz> umount itself should be enough
<glsk> *enought?
<jende> dude: on a console type: sudo start x
<glsk> oh okay
<glsk> thanks
<cpk2> hehe just rm -r * a pretty big directory =P
<dude> jemde: there's no console
<cpk2> still going...
<jende> dude: serously?
<buz> cpk2: relax, i trashed the partition with my home dir last week ;)
<buz> (unless you dont have backups, then scream ;)
<cpk2> this is just a samba partition
<buz> your boss' homedir ;)
<dude> jende: im serious,  x window won't start, so i choose recovery mode
<cpk2> takes forever to rm stuff though
<dude> jende: then irss
<killer_> I can change Browser Agent if I "sudo konqueror" , but this is a real joy.. the thought of web browsing as root.. I think not
<cpk2> rm -r * feels good when you do it =D
<cpk2> especially from a root loging *nothing* escapes
<cpk2> login even
<LjL> cpk2, you know you shouldn't type that... people can and would actually try it out
<wildchild> tralala, what does vmware player? (I wanna on my linux some windows program running)
<cpk2> I wasnt suggesting...
<jende> dude: what do you need irss for?
<cpk2> note to anyone paying attention: dont do rm -r * unless you know what you are doing
<fdoving> steveire: my suggestion was plain stupid. it would create a loop since it's just one computer. you can stop reading iptables stuff. what browser do you use?
<jende> LjL: shouldn't people know what "-r" means?
<LjL> i know you weren't, but you know people are curious :)
<morghanphoenix> what is the -r tag for?
<cpk2> recursive
<LjL> jende: they should. in a perfect world, they'd just type "man rm" and find out, but in *this* world, some of them are likely to just type that command to see what it does
<jende> -r = recursive
<cpk2> means it will remove non empty directories
<jende> LjL: they'll have fun afterwards, wont they?
<cpk2> well in a home directory it will do some very bad things
<jende> cpk2: I know that, I was just kidding
<jende> LjL: sorry for that
<LjL> jende: depends on one's concept of fun i suppose!
<jende> LjL: I'm quite sarcastic, as you could see
<cpk2> =( sometime overnight the ubuntu server iso i was downloading stopped
<cpk2> I have a .part file with only 76 megs
<keyne> hi guys
* cpk2 cries
<jende> cpk2: why is that?
<cpk2> hrmm I suppose I should just wait for edgy anyways
<jende> cpk2: oh, I see cause of that .part file, I guess
<keyne> the bouncing cursor is driving crazy ? how to disable it on edgy ? (Seems like the Panel section in the System settings is gone...)
<cpk2> waiting until the end of the month will give me time to figure out how I want to set up my lamp exactly
<cellofellow> keyne: just use kcontrol
<blueyed> Hi! Does anyone know what the "Hibernate" and "Suspend" buttons execute/do in the "Log out..." dialog in Edgy?
<keyne> ah ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> i guess usr/bin files are inaccessible for removal ...correct ?
<dude> pls help me, i cn't start x window
<jende> dude: what do you need irss for?
<wildchild> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dude> jende: to get some help
<BluesKaj> have you tried startx ?
<dude> bluesKaj: yes, no screen detected
<jende> dude: okay, so far
<BluesKaj> ouch
<dude> bluesKaj: :(
<jende> dude: so, you said, you're in the recovery mode, riht?
<jende> dude: so, you said, you're in the recovery mode, right?
<dude> ya
<jende> dude: well, you're logged in as root?
<cpk2> oh guess it finished after all didnt refresh konq to show upated info in my home
<dude> yes
<jende> all drives are mounted?have you checked that?
<killer_> where are the konqueror settings .. I need to UN-set them from ROOT-ONLY write
<jende> dude: just type "mount"
<dude> where should i type mount?
<jende> dude at the prompt
<dude> thers no console
<dude> no prompt
<jende> dude: what do you have?
<dude> just plain txt
<jende> dude: give me like 3 mins I'll be back by then, okay!Just wanna try something for you
<dude> ok
<dude> tnx
<PiR> Qt is installing 2hours ago now ! o_O I don't understand this low speed
<aether> eh, My bob marley albums (33) have been transfering from my step dads hdd for the last 4 hours still has another 9 to go
<morghanphoenix> Aren't dead x-servers fun?
<Abby> Can I get Firefox or Gaim on Kubuntu without manually installing them?
<trym|work> when I did dist-upgrade to edgy.. my win button on the keyboard does no longer work.. any ideas how to fix it ?
<morghanphoenix> firefox should allready be there
<morghanphoenix> It's not on yours?
<Hawkwind> Abby: sudo apt-get install firefox gaim
<fdoving> Abby: yes, you can find them in adept. 'kmenu -> system -> adept'
<Abby> it's greyed out. I can't install it. And I can't seem to find it if it's installed
<Hawkwind> Abby: You can get most any package you want.  Though you will find some that aren't in the repos, but it's difficult to find those that aren't
<morghanphoenix> well, the command line thing should work
<Hawkwind> Abby: You need to enable universe and multiverse
<Hawkwind> Though firefox is actually in main, so you should be able to install it
<morghanphoenix> And there's Kopete
<morghanphoenix> same job as gaim
<BluesKaj> aMSN works well too
<Abby> how do I add repositories in Kubuntu? I've only used Ubuntu with gnome before and this feels very foriegn XD
<Hawkwind> IMO gaim is much better than kopete and amsn or any others
<Hawkwind> !repos > Abby
<morghanphoenix> But kopete should allready be there
<Hawkwind> morghanphoenix: But they want Gaim.  Tis their choice :)
<morghanphoenix> Just stating it in case they didn't know what kopete was.
<morghanphoenix> Some people don't know anything other than gaim
<morghanphoenix> it does, after all, work well in windows.
<Abby> indeed. This is an install for a user that's never even heard of Linux before for the three weeks between Windows foobarring and a new computer. XD I need it to feel the most like windows I can.
<granbar> Hey there. I'm having some trouble connecting to my wireless network.
<morghanphoenix> Then gaim it is, although that's the main reason I don't use it.
<granbar> Does anybody know why I both have wlan0 and wmaster0 ?
<morghanphoenix> Ever seen XPde?
<BluesKaj> Abby: yeah it's a slow process rtemoving windows habits
<morghanphoenix> Now that's creepy!
<morghanphoenix> Looks just like winXP
<wildchild> does anyone here use wine?
<wildchild> if so, please paste repo
<morghanphoenix> If I could get it to work
<morghanphoenix> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<morghanphoenix> has wine
<cpk2> wildchild: get the wine repo from winehq
<Hawkwind> # Bleeding edge wine packages (packages)
<Hawkwind> #deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<Hawkwind> wildchild: ^^^^^^^^^^
<Hawkwind> wildchild: Is that what you need/want ?
<wildchild> yes
<jende> BluesKaj: do you know if anyone could help "dude"?
<BluesKaj> Hawkwind would be our best bet i think ..he sems to be very knowledgeable and helpful in my expereience
<wildchild> damn, wine only works on 32bits..
<Hawkwind> wildchild: You can install the 32bit version in a 64bit environment and use it
<qihua> hhhhhhhh
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: What's the problem/issue ?
<jhutchins_wk> Ok, I've booted to Mandriva One, and same problem with that audio stream (http://129.237.213.240/asxgen/wmtencoder/kpr2.wma)
<BluesKaj> wildchild , I switched from 64 bits to 32 cuz alotta progs wouldn't run
<jhutchins_wk> So it's not kubuntu.
<root__> jende: are you there
<root__> ?
<jende> root__: yep
<dude> bad day for me
<wildchild> [21:26]  <Hawkwind> wildchild: You can install the 32bit version in a 64bit environment and use it  <-How can I do that o:O
<jende> dude: are you still having your plain text screen?
<BluesKaj> Hawkwind, the guy "dude" has a problem with getting hid screen up and running
<dude> yes
<Hawkwind> wildchild: Install it and run it
<dude> i cant startx
<Hawkwind> wildchild: You can install most any 32bit app in a 64bit OS
<jende> dude: it should say something like root@
<BluesKaj> wildchild .. I did a clean reinstall
<dude> something wrong with my video card driver
<jende> dude: does it?
<dude> ya
<wildchild> BluesKaj how :shy:
<morghanphoenix> have you redone the xorg config?
<jende> dude: then type mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<dude> i think so
<dude> theres no console
<morghanphoenix> there isn't when you run irssi
<BluesKaj> DL the x86 32bit version of kubuntu, burn it and install it
<wildchild> :>
<cpk2> does konq use a "password manager" like FF does?
<dude> b4 i run irssi, there is
<wildchild> I thought I can do by apt :P
<LjL> cpk2: it uses the standard KDE Wallet
<morghanphoenix> Irssi uses your console to run
<LjL> cpk2: which is shared by all aother KDE applications that handle passwords
<morghanphoenix> hence no prompt while it's running
<cpk2> so kde wallet would store all of my passwords for websites?
<LjL> cpk2: yes
<Abby> should all programs installed be showing up under the K Menu? Or is there another menue I need to add to access them?
<dude> how about the alt+f1 or 2?
<granbar> Hey. Who don't I have proper permissions to run wlassistant?
<LjL> cpk2: when you tell Konqui to remember a password, you should be prompted to create a wallet (if you don't have one already)
<Hawkwind> Abby: Depends on how you installed the apps
<jende> morghanphoenix: I'd say he should restart in recovery mode and let him go into chroot to fix his box, wouldn't you?
<Hawkwind> Abby: If you installed them with Adept/apt-get, then they should eventually show up in the menus, yes
<morghanphoenix> Should work
<cpk2> LjL: I have a wallet but I have a screenshot from my FF in windows with all my remembered passwords and stuff, so I want to input those in =)
<dude> how do i restore xorg.conf?
<morghanphoenix> If not he can always log back in to irissi
<Hawkwind> dude: sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg
<Abby> Hawkwind: some were pre-installed, some were installed using the package manager, but not all of them are showing up.
<jende> dude: grab a pen and write down the steps to get into a chroot environment
<ejs> sgl is it avail in latest ubuntu ?
<jende> dude: have it?
<Hawkwind> Abby: You can update your menus, but I forget the command since I don't really use KDE that much at all
<dude> just a sec
<morghanphoenix> err on the side of caution if need be
<cpk2> erhm kdewallet isnt a command
<morghanphoenix> My xserver won't run if I tell it how much vram I have
<fdoving> Hawkwind: kbuildsycoca
<jende> Abby: on a console type apt-get menus
<Hawkwind> fdoving: That's it, thanks :)
<morghanphoenix> I have to measure my ram in the lowest amount even though I have 16MB
<jende> Abby: and then update-menus all as SUDO
<jende> dude
<dude> k
<dude> im ready
<Abby> jende: says it's an invalid operation
<morghanphoenix> put this down to: sudo dpkg-reconfigre xserver-xorg
<jende> dude: mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<fdoving> jende: apt-get menus doesn't do anything. if you mean 'apt-get install menu' it will not affect kde menus. it'll just create a submenu named 'Debian' with debian menus.
<jende> dude: and then type mount chroot /mnt
<Ouaaahhhh> ,
<LjL> cpk2: hm, never tried something like that, let me see
<morghanphoenix> That's what worked when mine crashed, you have to answer the questions and then type startx
<jende> dude
<dude> ok
<Abby> jende: command not found
<dude> how do i exit here?
<morghanphoenix> ctrl+c maybe?
<fdoving> dude: if you're inside a chroot, you can exit with the 'exit' command.
<dude> exit
<fdoving> if that's what you mean.
<dude> :)
<morghanphoenix> irissi I think he means
<jende> Abby: I hadn't had enough coffee and I was unfortunately wrong and "fdoving" was right
<fdoving> ah.. irssi it's /quit
<LjL> cpk2: well, to open the wallet thingie you can just go to a site that requests a password, and a wallet icon will show up in the tray when you tell konqueror to remember it
<jende> dude: and then do what morghanphoenix told you
<LjL> cpk2: from that icon, you can apparently add entries, but i'm not sure how that's supposed to be done
<cpk2> LjL: I found it in kcontrol but I am reading the help file to see what to do
<morghanphoenix> One stop shop, easier than trying to do safe mode if it works.
<morghanphoenix> That is assuming he knows what's in his computer.
<morghanphoenix> I don't know what I would've done if my girlfriend didn't have her windows box on my network.
<morghanphoenix> I have wierd monitor settings that I had to look up.
<fdoving> livecds :)
<cpk2> LjL: I think I got it, right click and open wallet
<morghanphoenix> and the web site definatly doesn't work in lynx
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: elinks then :)
<Abby> fdoving, jende: package is missing? I got that same error trying to install firefox
<jende> Abby: how do you install FF?
<morghanphoenix> never heard of it
<jende> Abby: is universe in your sources.list enabled?
<Abby> well, I couldn't install it from the repository, so I tried a command-line install
<mattik> Hello. I tried to install jedit, but I hadn't got lucky and now it's half installed and I cannot use apt or dpkg.
<fdoving> jende: firefox is in main.
<LjL> cpk2: yeah, but then i don't know how entries are supposed to be added (sure, right click on something, and click "New"... but what format should they be in?)
<fdoving> Abby: strange. do you get a password prompt when starting adept?
<Abby> yeah
<fdoving> can you find firefox if you search for it inside adept?
<root__> cannot connect to x server, xserver.xorg is not installed
<cpk2> LjL: Hrmm it looks like this might be too annoying to do since it looks like the name needs to be the website and you need to specify what field the site would call the username
<jende> fdoving: I had it, honestly, just a few weaks ago that my neighbour whom I just convinced to get rid of W$, that he couldn't install FF either til I changed his sources
<fdoving> !xconfig
<ubotu> xconfig is To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<root__> cannot connect to x server, xserver.xorg is not installed
<Abby> fdoving, jende: also, I can't edit my repositories. I looked at the help section and the menu item I'm supposed to select to get there doesn't exist
<LjL> cpk2: well that seems reasonable, the browser cannot guess that by itself
<fdoving> jende: firefox is still in main. :)
<mattik> Could someone say how do I get jedit out of my Kubuntu
<cpk2> LjL: guess I will just keep the screenshot read only by me and wait until I have visited all those sites
<fdoving> Abby: is this dapper or edgy?
<morghanphoenix> I like elinks
<cpk2> LjL: I would expect the browser to guess username is "email" or "user" though
<Abby> fdoving: the latest version. just installed it a couple days ago
<dude> fdoving: cannot connect to x server, xserver.xorg is not installed
<jende> fdoving: I know that it is in main, but as I said, I had that funny issue here as well
<morghanphoenix> woah
<morghanphoenix> That's a new one
<LjL> cpk2: hmm that sort of tricks would seem a bit too ad-hoc to me, but yeah, i suppose it could
<jende> fdoving: but it's not worth arguing really
<cpk2> Abby: dapper is 6.06 and edgy is 6.10 however edgy is still in beta, so latest version doesnt help very much =\
<fdoving> Abby: if you open a konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole) and execute 'lsb_release -c' what does it say?
<Abby> fdoving: I think it's dapper. The computer isn't for me so I wouldn't have installed something in beta
<dude> maybe i should re install kubuntu all over again...
<fdoving> Abby: can you install other apps from adept? try to install 'mozilla-firefox'.
<dude> bad day 4 me
<jende> dude: try to install xserver and xorg
<dude> :(
<fdoving> dude: xserver.xorg is not installed?
<jende> dude: while you are in chroot
<dude> fdoving: thats the error
<mgcj> quit
<fdoving> dude: is this inside a chroot? or did you just break your X?
<ugresia> where polish irc??
<fdoving> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jende> fdoving: he did just break his X.
<Hawkwind> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mgcj> quit
<Hawkwind> !polish
<dude> jende: how do i install xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about polish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> mgcj: /quit - with the /
<Abby> fdoving: that's odd. it thinks firefox is installed, but I can't find it
<n00btard> where do i go to install a theme i just DLed?
<natasha> * Benutzer in #kubuntu: natasha mgcj n00btard ugresia koboi gmalex_ PhilCote dude luis Ace2016_ ScottK UKF^vortex mattik slop DjDarkman_ My8os mluser-work Tako-san JRH3K5 Ouaaahhhh ejs jhutchins_wk B-Minus bomber Blacken cvasilak |mp| jende leblob letalis mr_lampe granbar trym|work Abby drayen Ace2016 gmalex__ blueyed keyne steveire ash211 oslo Lindefly rexbron Electrolyte killer_ Kim^J chavo buz czyx D
<natasha> HGE kraut_ bashee_ fraco kaka` radai word pap nios firatk
<natasha> * Benutzer in #kubuntu: Manyfold danny500_ slow-motion BluesKaj ZeroCool usuario PiR Troja_ Chm0d T3hWiz0rd JakubS dafart tristanmike tupla_____ ryanr pradeepto der_daniel ark[1]  ziza [niceday]  fxdarkplayer maryen yacoob alef0 orkid__ NickNak mattis^ LjL wildchild benkong2 SubNet cyber_brain_mfkg fbie darich LeeJunFan Telroth|Sigh` Ash-Fox Smooph wirr emmanuel_ LimonJalisciense patton nikkiana doml kryp
<natasha> toz Skal wedgeV nuku donj Tallia1Kubuntu [Deathmaster] 
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<natasha> * Benutzer in #kubuntu: arafat izzyb_ khnz Hallonen maxx_k ke lupine_85 magical_trevsky gnomefreak TheGateKeeper Genix|linux besonen_mobile aether kharloss bLaZeD boisvert trappist MaterMaravillae will_ notbbt mp_ arkady NightBird user__ Philip5 egarim pussfeller slicslak tj9991 jaaroo desti yamal zen2 tanghus logankoester leileilol Tonio_ conman23456 eo dbglt MeTa[AwAy]  win_x_prts hybrid_ viviersf poin
<Kim^J> KICK!
<n00btard> ty
<LeeJunFan> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<LeeJunFan> oops, sorry.
<Hawkwind> LeeJunFan: A tad bit late
<dude> fdoving: i installed the video card driver and after rebooting, x window wont start
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: panic over :)
<LeeJunFan> didn't see you fdoving :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<trym|work> when I did dist-upgrade to edgy.. my win button on the keyboard does no longer work.. any ideas how to fix it ?
<oslo> ^^
<LjL> !edgy > trym|work
<fdoving> LeeJunFan :)
<DjDarkman_> trym|work: get a pingvin button :)
<trym|work> k
<n00btard> where do i go to install a theme i just DLed?
<trym|work> LjL: I would assume though, that this is a generic linux question, not edgy
<morghanphoenix> gotta go, haven't slept in 48 hours and my fiance's due home soon, she'll kill me if she catches me still sitting here.
<fdoving> Abby: try 'kmenu -> run command' - type 'firefox' and hit enter.
<fdoving> bye morghanphoenix.
<dude> o well, i quit
<fdoving> dude: hang on. do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<r4n01> hi y'all
<dude> fdoving: yes
<jende> fdoving: he has
<r4n01> i'm having trouble playing my mp3's in kubuntu
<LjL> trym|work: well, perhaps i haven't understood the question, but what i got was that your Win button used to work, then you upgraded to Edgy, and now it doesn't...?
<r4n01> can you guys/girls help me?
<jende> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fdoving> !ask > r4n01
<jende> r4n01: ^^^^^
<trym|work> LjL: yeah but I reckon that has something to do with xkb settings rather than edgy itself.. but yes it happened when I dist-upgraded to edgy
<n00btard> where do i go to install a theme i just DLed?
<fdoving> dude: and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' doesn't work?
<Abby> fdoving: already tried it. It won't execute
<natasha> * Benutzer in #kubuntu: natasha tsdgeos steveire_ r4n01 n00btard koboi gmalex_ PhilCote dude luis Ace2016_ ScottK UKF^vortex mattik slop DjDarkman_ My8os mluser-work Tako-san JRH3K5 Ouaaahhhh ejs jhutchins_wk B-Minus bomber Blacken cvasilak |mp| jende letalis mr_lampe granbar trym|work Abby drayen Ace2016 gmalex__ blueyed keyne steveire ash211 oslo Lindefly rexbron Electrolyte killer_ Kim^J chavo buz cz
<natasha> yx DHGE kraut_ bashee_ fraco kaka` word pap nios firatk
<natasha> * Benutzer in #kubuntu: Manyfold danny500_ slow-motion BluesKaj ZeroCool usuario PiR Troja_ Chm0d T3hWiz0rd JakubS dafart tristanmike tupla_____ ryanr pradeepto der_daniel ark[1]  ziza [niceday]  fxdarkplayer maryen yacoob alef0 orkid__ NickNak mattis^ LjL wildchild SubNet cyber_brain_mfkg fbie darich LeeJunFan Telroth|Sigh` Ash-Fox Smooph wirr emmanuel_ LimonJalisciense patton nikkiana doml kryptoz Skal
<natasha> wedgeV nuku donj Tallia1Kubuntu [Deathmaster]  arafat izzyb_
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<natasha> * Benutzer in #kubuntu: khnz Hallonen maxx_k ke lupine_85 magical_trevsky gnomefreak TheGateKeeper Genix|linux besonen_mobile aether kharloss bLaZeD boisvert trappist MaterMaravillae will_ notbbt mp_ arkady NightBird user__ Philip5 egarim pussfeller slicslak tj9991 jaaroo desti yamal zen2 ta
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=humbalo@61.42.37.46]  by fdoving
* natasha was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (You we're warned.)
<LjL> trym|work: then it's an edgy question ;-) of course Edgy is still Linux, so it's a Linux question... but if it's a problem you have with Edgy and not Dapper, it's an Edgy problem
<buz> you gotta be kidding me
<Ash-Fox> !kops
<dude> fdoving: yes and it wont work
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<Hawkwind> Ash-Fox: Late again :P
<Hawkwind> Ash-Fox: It's already handled
<Ash-Fox> Crap, sorry
<Electrolyte> So many idiots on the server recently.
<fraco> natasha: why calling our names?
<LeeJunFan> at least it wasn't me this time :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Ash-Fox> This computer is freezing up like hell, and typed that a whiel back
<gnomefreak> ?
<dude> xserver xorg is not installed
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: It's handled
<gnomefreak> ok
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<T3hWiz0rd> dude: xserver-xorg
* Hawkwind Beats gnomefreak for the notice message :P
<trym|work> LjL: I would classify it as a kde/xorg problem rather than an edgy problem.. but sure.. Ill ask in #ubuntu+1
<fdoving> dude: - not .
<gnomefreak> :)
<rexbron> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<gnomefreak> rexbron: ?
<fdoving> rexbron: don't.
<dude> ok
<Hawkwind> rexbron: ??
<rexbron> sorry
<jende> fdoving: that is the point that surprises me ... that dude can't do a dpkg
<rexbron> the bots gone
<n00btard> holy fuck, no one knows how to install a theme in this entire chat room?
<rexbron> just responed
<Hawkwind> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mattik> How Do I remove jedit what is half installed?
<rexbron> sorry bout that
<gnomefreak> n00btard: watch your language please
<Electrolyte> n00btard - for what?
<n00btard> for kde
<dude> i'll try it again
<n00btard> i have the thing DLed but idk how to install it
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<LeeJunFan> quick everyone sudo ping -f -s 1400 61.42.37.46 :)
<LjL> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<T3hWiz0rd> there is a lot of opping going on in here...
<LeeJunFan> just kidding - don't really do that :)
<nalioth> Ash-Fox: rexbron  did you get sorted?
<LjL> n00btard: ^
<T3hWiz0rd> errybody just chill out
<n00btard> ty
<rexbron> nalioth: ?
* Ash-Fox knows how to install a theme, but is rather busy writing a new meshed IRC networking protocol
<nalioth> rexbron: you called for ops. was your problem taken care of?
<fdoving> nalioth: yes, handled.
<Hawkwind> nalioth: They were just late on the trigger.  Everything's settled :)
<rexbron> nalioth: yes
<jende> fdoving: are you having any ideas how to get dude back to X?
<rexbron> nalioth: thank you for responding
<nalioth> jende: /msg ubotu xcfg
<rexbron> nalioth: but It was a mistake, some one had already taken care of it
<nalioth> :)
<LeeJunFan> nalioth must have been sleeping, he's like quick kick mcgraw usually :P
<rexbron> =D
<granbar> Does anybody here have a Cnet CWP-854 that works in linux?
<fdoving> jende: without accurate error messages it's hard to help him.
<jende> fdoving: thats true and
* NightBird installs kubuntu to a virtual machine
<jende> fdoving: its hard to figure out what he did anyway
<aether> hum this was flashing at me why >.<
<jende> fdoving: what, if he would start with a dpkg --configure -a and the dpkg-reconfigure
<blueyed> mattik: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1551924&group_id=588&atid=100588
<mattik> blueyed: Thank you :)
<blueyed> You might want to leave a comment there, if you have a SF.net account, just confirming it.
<mattik> thank you very much for help
<fdoving> jende: if xserver-xorg is installed, 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' should just work, if he misspelled xserver-xorg (-/.) that would explain alot.
<jende> fdoving: true...
<n00btard> what do i do with the .kth file when im trying to install a style?
* cpk2 boggles
<cpk2> kmail has my addresses in the addressbook bu when i compose something no addresses are there?
<fdoving> n00btard: install it to the theme manager. (kmenu -> run command -> type 'kcontrol' press enter. Now Appearance & Themes -> Theme Manager -> Install New Theme..)
<morghanphoenix> anyone know a transcoder for ogg video to avis, avidemux isn't opening ogg video.
<trappist> morghanphoenix: mencoder
<n00btard> ty fdoving
<jende> @ all: see ya all tomorrow and take care folks
<fdoving> nite jende.
<morghanphoenix> any gui frontend for that or do I need to figure out the cli for it?
<blueyed> mattik: did it help?
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: there is 'kmenc15' but i don't think it's in the repos.
<mattik> blueyed: So I have to install some other version of jedit?
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: http://kmenc15.sourceforge.net/
<morghanphoenix> I'm supposed to be in bed now, isn't "just one last thing" great?
<fdoving> do it tomorrow :)
<cpk2> I know this sounds silly but how to get kmail to recognize what you put into kaddressbook?
<morghanphoenix> Ooh, sourceforge has a deb file
<NightBird> hm... what program should I use to install .rpm files?
<blueyed> mattik: no, the provided .debs are broken. I'd just try the "normal" install. But currently jedit.org is down. Try looking in the "Files" section on www.sf.net/projects/jedit. Sry for OT.
<fdoving> cpk2: hmm.. it does that for me.
<morghanphoenix> This might be pretty quick after all
<cpk2> fdoving: I just imported all my contacts but when i go to write mail I cant see any of my contacts if I use "select" to find a contact
<doml> cpk2, and you've tried restarting kmail?
<trappist> cpk2: what resource are you using for your contacts
<fdoving> cpk2: i have the whole list. i'm thinking in the same direction as trappist.
<fdoving> cpk2: you can choose addressbook at the top of the 'select..' dialog box. is it set to 'all'?
<cpk2> doml: was right hehe
<cpk2> who would have thought restarting the app would do it =X
<fdoving> as easy as that :)
<cpk2> guess I should close things more often hehe
<doml> i usually have that problem with kopete rather then kmail, but the same solution works there
<cpk2> I dot even close apps when I shut down kde, I like everything staying where it always is =)
<cpk2> thats my biggest annoyance with gaim
<cpk2> it misbehaves alot
<NightBird> ... um.. how do I install make and gcc and g++?
<cpk2> build-essential
<NightBird> ?
<fdoving> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<NightBird> ah found it
<NightBird> I was looking in the wrong spot
<morghanphoenix> okay, how do I get qt3.3? am I missing a package or do I need to get it from the web?
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: what do you need it for? compiling?
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: in that case, get 'libqt3-mt-dev'
<morghanphoenix> yup
<morghanphoenix> nice, I hate dependancies, why can't it just be in the package?
<zorglu_> because it would be much larger
<zorglu_> morghanphoenix: maybe you should look at klik, package has no dependancies there
<zorglu_> !klik
<ubotu> klik is a simple way to run additional software without actually installing it. For instructions and more information see http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/
<ZeroCool> that I would ask, if there is a good channel for command line apps...tks
<cpk2> any recommendations for dvd authoring stuff (to make a dvd with menus that works in  stand alone player)
<slow-motion> n8
<zorglu_> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6953 <- wow dvd authoring by hand :)
<zorglu_> http://varsha.sourceforge.net/#Features  <- old program but seems to fill the task
<zorglu_> http://dvdauthorwizard.sourceforge.net/view.php/page/Voorpagina <- more kde like :)
<doml> cpk2, have you tried kopete?  it will let you associate your contacts with your address book.  and do nice stuff like group contacts from many protocols into a single meta-contact (e.g. if someone has a Jabber ID and MSN, and ICQ)
<cpk2> doml: kopete is a program from hell that crashes non stop =(
<cpk2> although it would be very nice if it actually worked
<doml> what?  since when?  i haven't had it crash
* doml is a new kde user tho
<zorglu_> hmm i run kopete without issue
<zorglu_> except when you try to configure the webcam... there it crash :)
<cpk2> i havent tried the 12.3 version but the version in the repos before that was problems nonstop
<doml> problems with what?
<cpk2> AND it refuses to not list contact groups any way but alphabetically
<tuxedup> When I insert a dvdroms I cannot open the contents via konquror if I try to in the system/media:/ directory, yet II can do with cdroms.  Yet II can look at its contents via /media/cdrom/ how cna this be resolved?
<cpk2> sorry but i would rather have "Friends" above "associates"
<morghanphoenix> gotta love packages that depend on obsolete files.
<morghanphoenix> I wouldn't really mind deps if I could ever find them all
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: probably in backports
<zorglu_> rename "Friends" as "_Friends" :)
<doml> ah well, to each their own.  i prefer kopete's behaviour over gaim's.  very nice to be able to lump subcontacts under a single meta contact and associate it with my address book
<morghanphoenix> Listed as replaced by a file I allready have.
<morghanphoenix> I have the new versions of the libs and it wants the old ones. Would going from source make any diffenance or would it still need the old libs?
<zorglu_> is that dapper repositories which are that bugged ?
<morghanphoenix> me? not dapper, packages from the net, dapper is usually okay.
<zorglu_> ah ok
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: what program is this?
<morghanphoenix> I just wish I could smack it and point at the new packages and yell "HERE, LOOKIE HERE! This is what you're looking for!"
<morghanphoenix> Kmenc
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: didnt i tell you to look into ld last night?
<morghanphoenix> yeah, couldn't figure it out, man pages tend to confuse me more than a bit.
<morghanphoenix> Anyways, way past my bedtime, by about a day.
<sascha_> hello
* NightBird whistles as he waits for the files to download...
<nozkan> how to change console resulation
<zorglu_> nozkan: elaborate please
<sascha_> My smart card reader doesnt read my cards in edgy eft. Can somebody help please?
<nozkan> I want grub screen 1024x768 what can I do?
<zorglu_> nozkan: wow, you want to change the resolution of grub...
<zorglu_> never looked that
<zorglu_> i was about to advice vga= as bootoption
<zorglu_> or something like that :)
<nozkan> it not possible ok I'm sory my english language very bad
<nozkan> kubuntu live cd show loading screen 1024*768
<cpk2> nozkan: what is your native language? there are several support channels in different languages
<Zaire> Im locked out of my phpbb3 forum anyone in here have an idea as to how I can get back in...and I know unrelated channel and all but no ones answering in the phpbb channel
<nozkan> turkish
<nozkan> Trke bilen varm ?
<fdoving> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<nozkan> sadece bot var orda :)
<Zaire> hey cpk2 Immm back lol
<cpk2> how do you update the kmenu again?
<fdoving> 'kbuildsycoca'
<cpk2> Zaire: i didnt even know there was a phpbb2, guess I am a bit behind the times
<Zaire> dunno but Im somehow locked out of my forums admin panel with no means to login lol
<zorglu_> nozkan: i looked at the http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual without finding anything. but the beta version of grub seems to be able to do it
<Zaire> and its being a pain for creating a new DB to install phpbb2 and get back to 3 later lol
<Zaire> I did find however links to 2 sites that should be added the the channel bot for when ppl ask about phpbb2
<vge> cpk2: i allways press mouse2 on menu item and select "edit item" when the menu appear, i press "save button", it updates teh menu
<Zaire> whats the command for loging into the mysql in cli again?
<vge> mysql -u username -p
<cpk2> vge: thats alot easier to remember thanks =)
<vge> np :)
<Zaire> damnit mysql isn't even letting me login now
<vge> what it says?
<Zaire> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'username'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<asrk> help! how can i rollback to KDE 3.5.3
<cpk2> Zaire: well if it helps I am planning on starting a lamp server up once edgy releases
<cpk2> so I will be able to walk you through it better then =P
<Zaire> lol
<vge> Zaire: you'r myslq username is "username"? :)
<Zaire> no I changed the message a bit
<vge> kk
<cpk2> Zaire: I thought you were accessing mysql remotely
<maffiuss> any canal kubuntu in spanish?
<cpk2> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Zaire> I had been but due to some probs I just swapped my periphs to the server
<cpk2> and you made another user at localhost?
<Zaire> just a standard user yea for general access and setting up the forum
<Zaire> it says the new database I created already exists when I try to remake it and yet I can't see it when I log in with phpmyadmin and phpbb2 itself can't seem to see it
<ubuntu> hi !
<ubuntu> toall
<fdoving> hi.
<ubuntu> i want to install anjuta how can i do it _
<LjL> ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install anjuta"
<Zaire> how do I give total access to an account for all databases?
<fdoving> Zaire: mysql?
<Zaire> yea
<fdoving> Zaire: run 'mysql -u root use mysql' from konsole.
<Zaire> that just took me into mysql
<fdoving> Zaire: then 'GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO username@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'password';
<fdoving> change username, localhost and password to fit your setup
<Zaire> so just change password lol
<fdoving> you should also consider just giving privileges on the database in question.
<fdoving> i suggest using: 'GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON database.* TO username@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'password';
<fdoving> where database.* is the name of the database you need access to.
<Zaire> k done
<Zaire> odd its still not letting me see the databases or have access to them
<xst> How can I fix this: When I press "send webcam" in the chat window in kopete 0.12.3, nothing happens. Nothing at all. But in "Configure -> Devices" the webcam functions quite well. What should I do?
<thygrrr> hmm, I somehow can't seem to get public key authorization working with ssh.
<izzyb_> how do I stop a module from loading?
<LjL> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<fdoving> thygrrr: what did you try?
<izzyb_> LjL: thanks :)
<thygrrr> fdoving, the usual procedure: ssh-keygen -t dsa; then copy the key into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on my server ... I actually suspect it's something on the server. I've seen a howto that tells me I need to set "UsePAM no", though that sounds dangerous (I might get locked out?)
<fdoving> thygrrr: that should not be needed as far as i know.
<thygrrr> fdoving, it used to work on a similar setup (debian, same server) a year ago or so, though I was using cygwin's ssh back then.
<NightBird> how do I setup kde so that it requires double clicking instead of single clicking to open a file?
<lipe_pe> How can i configurate the sound in kubuntu... i don't have "alsaconf" here ... ?!
<fdoving> NightBird: kmenu -> system settings -> keyboard & mouse -> mouse -> double click...
<fdoving> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<vge> where is located default linux fonts?
<driz> Hi, I was wondering if it was possible to edit PDF documents... using AdobeReader which lets you do that
<lipe_pe> fdoving: thx u very much
<driz> is it avaliable and possible?
<trappist> vge: all over the place
<thygrrr> ... /etc/ssh/ssh_config is parsed everytime ssh is run, correct? The defaults in there that are actually commented out are still defaults, right?
<dragonflyseven> Are there any plans on changing the default fonts in Kubuntu? They are starting to look rather retro.
<vge> trappist: if my webserver needs to use em?
<driz> hello?
<Kim^J> Edgy Eft is NOT ready for release.
<trappist> vge: try visiting fonts://System in konqueror.  find the font you want, check out its properties.  the "Points to" property gives you the filename.
<NightBird> Thanks fdoving
<vge> trappist: ill see what i come up with
<driz> would anyone help me
<dragonflyseven> drix: With what?
<driz>  I was wondering if it was possible to edit PDF documents... using AdobeReader which lets you do that
<trappist> driz: adobe reader lets you fill out pdf forms and such, but doesn't really let you edit pdfs.  for that, you need full-on adobe acrobat, not available for linux.
<dragonflyseven> Well... OpenOffice lets you create them. I am not sure about editing existing ones.
<fdoving> thygrrr: well.. depends, but you souldn't need to change anything in there. i just tested on a clean dapper install. it's basically copying over the public dsa-key and putting it in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<driz> adobe reader lets you fill out pdf forms that's what i need
<Bbetto> why i can't conect to undernet whit konversation?
<vge> An error occurred while loading fonts://system:
<vge> Please specify "Personal" or "System"
<trappist> Bbetto: I dunno, what happens when you try
<trappist> vge: look real close at the difference between what I said and what you did
<vge> it dont accept fonts://System, it turns to what i wrote
<vge> ?
<Bbetto> this ]  Servidor encontrado, conectando...
<trappist> vge: ah
<Bbetto> and nothig hapengd
<trappist> vge: just do fonts:/ and then click System
<Bbetto> server found, conecting...
<trappist> vge: then file a bug report :)  cuz that's wrong
<Bbetto> but notinhg hapend
<Bbetto> what can i do?
<trappist> Bbetto: what servername do you use
<trappist> Bbetto: whatever it is, try telnet servername 6667
<vge> trappist: bug indeed
<thompa> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<driz> trappist:"fill out pdf forms and such" exactly what i need. do you know how i can install it? i need to fill out this college application
<trappist> driz: sudo apt-get install acroread
<Bbetto> irc.undernet.org:6667
<NightBird> how do I restart the x-server?
<dragonflyseven> ctrl+alt+backspace
<dragonflyseven> that was for NightBird
<NightBird> dragonflyseven, thanks
<driz> trappist: thank you :-)
<NightBird> haha.. awesome...
<trappist> driz: if it can't find it, you need to enable your multiverse repo
<thygrrr> fdoving, I know. Strange. I suppose it is my old and trusty debian server, then.
<driz> trappist: i have that done already
<trappist> Bbetto: irc.undernet.org isn't responding at all on 6667
<trappist> driz: good deal
<ravaria> hi
<trappist> Bbetto: nevermind, I can connect here
<zorglu_> $ telnet irc.undernet.org 6667
<zorglu_> Trying 64.18.128.86...
<zorglu_> Connected to irc.undernet.org.
<driz> trappist: yupo
<trappist> Bbetto: are you behind a firewall?
<Bbetto> nop
<trappist> Bbetto: give it several minutes.  it could be waiting for an ident response from you.
<ravaria> anyone knows how can i get flash for an amd64?
<dragonflyseven> So how hard would it be to install XGL/Compiz with KDE now? I know a few months ago it was tricky, and I really can't do much beyond copy commands. Anyone know of a walk through for it?
<Bbetto> ok
<Bbetto> thanks
<ravaria> hallo
<dragonflyseven> driz: Try pdftk if you want more functionallity.
<dragonflyseven> ravaria: Hello.
<ravaria> can anyone tell me how to install flash player in an amd64 kubuntu??
<driz> dragonflyseven: do i need to restart firefox for it to work
<dragonflyseven> driz: But it doesn't have a GUI. And huh?
<dragonflyseven> For what to work?
<zorglu_> !flash64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> hmm i added this one
<zorglu_> !flash64bit
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<driz> dragonflyseven: ... I need to fill out this online form using the adobe reader... do i need to download the pdf file then edit it
<zorglu_> here we go :)
<zorglu_> ravaria: the ubotu was for you
<ravaria> there is no flash for 64, but someone told me to get fire fox and then run the flash installer
<dragonflyseven> driz: I am not sure, I am just reading off a thread in the Ubuntu forums. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208310&highlight=pdf+forms)
<ravaria> thanks obout
<zorglu_> ravaria: well ubotu is a bot :) i am the one who triggered the command :)
<driz> dragonflyseven: oooh...
<ravaria> ;)
<ravaria> ok thanks
<dragonflyseven> driz: Just out of curiosity, where are you applying?
<driz> dragonflyseven: to Northeastern, Boston College, Boston University, Tufts
<driz> a couple more
<dragonflyseven> driz: I have to start the whole applying process pretty soon. It sounds like quiet a hassle.
<driz> dragonflyseven: it is very much a hassle... my advice find some help from people who can help you.... as much as possible
<dragonflyseven> driz: Yep, I will try. I am going to a college-night thing Thursday.
<dragonflyseven> So does anyone know how much power a GUI drains? I was wondering how much longer my laptop would last if I didn't start KDE and just used nano.
<driz> dragonflyseven: good... ask as many questions as you can man... you don't want to go somewhere you won't like or have no chance of getting into
#kubuntu 2006-10-18
<BluesKaj> well, I installed flashplyer in all the browsers, but it still won't work with some media ...guess it has to be the 8.0 version which isn't available for linux yet :(
<pap> im new to linux  is there a media bundle pack?
<pap> to download
<ravaria> dont know
<pap> why dont you know?
<pap> :/
<dragonflyseven> pap: You mean to get most multimedia to start working?
<ravaria> cause im new at this
<inphilwetrust> hello?
<BluesKaj> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Kim^J> Whats the name of the se xkb package?
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dragonflyseven> pap: For an easy way to install lots of codecs, check out Easy Ubuntu. (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208310&highlight=pdf+forms)
<inphilwetrust> anyone know anything setting up a torrent client on a college dorm network?
<NightBird> how do I install .rpm files?
<BluesKaj> no rpms in ubuntu
<Kim^J> NightBird: sudo apt-get install alien
<Kim^J> alien file.rpm file.deb
<Kim^J> BluesKaj: alien can convert.
<NightBird> hm...
<BluesKaj> yeah, but one can DL the debs or tar files
<BluesKaj> equivalents
<driz> I'm trying toi fill out this PDF form and it's not working!!!! not cool i need to this
<driz> i have pdftk and acroreader installed still can't fill it out!!!!
<driz> Kubuntu is not making me happy right now!
<grothesk_> Anyone using lightscribe in kubuntu?
<grothesk_> http://www.lacie.com/products/product.htm?pid=10803
<grothesk_> It says it is validatet on Ubuntu. But it is a rpm. O_o
<BluesKaj> heh, i have it but don't even use it windows
<driz> anyone?
<BluesKaj> in windows
<dragonflyseven> driz: sorry man
<BluesKaj> prolly need xtra drivers for your burner
<grothesk_> If you don't use it, don't buy it.
<grothesk_> But if you are interested in it, you can use it now under your favourite OS. Nice.
<driz> dragonflyseven: eh it's ok I'm going to have to do it at work on a windows computer
<driz> people will bad mouth me because i usually tell them to try kubuntu
<dragonflyseven> driz: Thats how it always is. Someday they will realize their mistake, but it will be too late. Bwahaha. :)
<driz> dragonflyseven: YUP... =.=
<soulrider> is anyone here using beryl ?
<LjL> !beryl > soulrider
<fdoving> gnite.
<avagant> Anybody here?
<|lostbyte|> avagant, Hi :)
<avagant> hey there.
<soulrider> hi
<avagant> so uh, i just installed kubuntu coming from ubuntu.
<avagant> and i have 2 hard drives.
<avagant> the second one, i left untouched but now when i try to play mp3's in anything amarok etc, it basically starts it and ends it.
<soulrider> ah yes
<soulrider> you gotta install support for it
<soulrider> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<avagant> but i just finished installing all the 'streamers'
<avagant> and what not, and it's still doing it?
<soulrider> uhm
<|lostbyte|> avagant, sudo apt-get install w32codecs libxine-extracodecs gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<soulrider> i htink i read about mp3 support ont he amaork forums
<soulrider> or hte amarok site
<soulrider> you might wanna read there
<soulrider> oh, install that :P
<soulrider> or*
<avagant> It keeps telling me it can't play mp3's and to install mp3 support which is what I just did?
<avagant> up nevermind.
<avagant> There it goes.
<avagant> Nothing a good old quit and restart will handle.
<haleu> hello all
<|lostbyte|> haleu, Hi.
<haleu> how mash memory most i have too run kubuntu
<|lostbyte|> haleu, huh, 256 MB atlest.
<|lostbyte|> 512 Recommended.
<haleu> ok
<haleu> i have 512 in my computer
<avagant> Hey how do I get konquerer to use the flash and java plug ins.
<dennister> howdy pps; could anyone help me fix the trash applet?
<|lostbyte|> avagant, there is a plugins settin in its configuration.
<dennister> hi lostbyte :)
<|lostbyte|> dennister, Hi, Long time.
<|lostbyte|> :)
<dennister> yes, u've been quiet...and i working on a brand new installation
<|lostbyte|> dennister, :) then welcome back ..
<dennister> again :( i wanted it pristine b4 i tried again with the ivtv drivers
<avagant> o rly
<avagant> I'll have to go look that up Riiiiiiight now.
<dennister> right now i wonder if u could help me with my trash applet?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, whats with it ?
<dennister> it just has never worked in kubuntu/kde...only with gnome
<|lostbyte|> dennister, what do you mean by not working ?
<dennister> if i try to send something to trash in konq, i get an error message that it can't make certain files
<dennister> i then make those directories as root, and trash applet still can't find them
<avagant> Hey that's neat, I don't really have to configure the whole alsa ordeal.
<avagant> I can get 2 things playing at once.
<cpk2> mencoder does avi to mpg2 right?
<|lostbyte|> cpk2, huh, yes.. i guess.
<dennister> i just made a screenshot and saved it...then tried to send it to trash..."could not make folder /home/username/.local/share/Trash."
<dennister> sometimes it says the same thing, but adds a further directory to the path: info
<dennister> why does it work in gnome, but not in kde/kubuntu?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, the appplet doest show up ?
<dennister> no, it shows up, just doesn't function
<|lostbyte|> dennister, open trash:/ in konqueror.
<Homer> is trash in KDE user specific?
<dennister> k...and the same error message is in there
<dennister> this time about the info
<dennister> trash can't be loaded
<|lostbyte|> dennister, mkdir ~/.local/share/Trash/info
<dennister> I tried that earlier b4 coming in here...didn't work
<dennister> but i'll try again...
<word> Hmm..for some reason..over a period of time (a few hours) my computer's memory (1 gig) eventually gets all used up and..everything slows down.
<|lostbyte|> word, free ?
<dennister> k...root terminal told me it cannot creat directory...no such file or directory
<word> |lostbyte|: free?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, as normal user. not as root.
<|lostbyte|> word, output of command "free"
<dennister> tried that too...: Permission denied
<|lostbyte|> dennister, argh, get into root..
<word> |lostbyte|: it's not especially slow right now but under the memory free column - 29,996
<dennister> k...didn't get an error message this time...let's see
<|lostbyte|> dennister, as user do, sudo mv ~/.local/share/Trash ~/.local/share/xTrash
<|lostbyte|> dennister, then do..
<|lostbyte|> dennister, then as user do, mkdir ~/.local/share/Trash/info ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<|lostbyte|> word, what does it say for total swap ?
<word> |lostbyte|: none of the swap is in  use
<word> but 1,558,264
<word> for some reason when i installed suse on top of it suse wanted a massive swap..i'm planning on reducing it soon...
<dennister> |lostbyte|: sorry..didn't work...did the two commands u gave me to the letter (copy & paste) and nada...can't create the directories
<|lostbyte|> word, The memroy is not all used up but is stored as disk cache. its a linux feature. dont worry abou tit.
<word> |lostbyte|: ...the computer slows to the point of unusability after a few hours which is something to worry about..
<|lostbyte|> word, It must be an application.
<word> yah..would it stop slowing down after the application is closed? or is there a way for me to 'clean' the memory if this is a memory leak problem?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, did you do.. the mkdir command.
<dennister> yes, i did
<|lostbyte|> dennister, what output did you get for it ?
<dennister> mkdir: cannot create directory...(the path)...No such file or directory
<bilbrey> hola. bluetooth mac mini (ppc) blues. Google no bloody help at all. Anyone here with experience or a pointer?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, ok, seems that it creates it automatically, do this .. sudo rm ~/.local/share/Trash/ -rfv
<|lostbyte|> dennister, and run trash:/ in konqueror..
<word> |lostbyte|: do you know how to free memory caused by a memory leak in an application?
<|lostbyte|> word, MEmory allocation is done by the kernel, I dought there is way..
<dennister> k...still the same error message in konq: can't load trash:/...could not make folder...(ath)
<|lostbyte|> word, Best is to Remove / Upgrade that application.
<word> |lostbyte|: how would i find out what application it is?
<|lostbyte|> word, command "top" or ctrl + esc ..
<|lostbyte|> dennister, huh.. ls -l ~/.local/ ?
<word> |lostbyte|: how big is -too big-?
<|lostbyte|> word, look at the vmsize, if its taking more, than usual.
<dennister> k...seems root owns both the applications and xTrash directories in ~/.local/share
<dennister> permissions are drwxr-xr-x
<|lostbyte|> dennister, what about the shares folder ?
<dennister> there are 2 directories in ~/.local/share...applications and xTrash
<dennister> root owns both of them with the permissions noted above
<|lostbyte|> dennister, ls -l ~/.local/              ..?
<dennister> i did that first, and only got the share directory...as in the path i always got in the error messages
<|lostbyte|> yeah that dir is woned by whom ?
<|lostbyte|> owned*
<dennister> share dir is owned by root, too, with the same permissions
<|lostbyte|> Argh.. ok whats your username on that system ?
<dennister> |lostbyte|: u talking to me, asking me my username?
<dennister> it's cathy
<dennister> there: i've blown my real name :)
<|lostbyte|> dennister, sudo chown cathy:cathy ~/.local/share
<|lostbyte|> dennister, Hi cathy :P
<dennister> heheheh...k done
<|lostbyte|> My real name is Ryan.
<dennister> not too many females in here, eh?
<|lostbyte|> ok, now rm ~/.local/share/xTrash
<|lostbyte|> with sudo.
<|lostbyte|> dennister, sudo rm ~/.local/share/xTrash -rfv
<dennister> shouldn't i do "rmdir ~/.local/share/xTrash/info -rfv" first?
<dennister> it's not empty
<|lostbyte|> dennister, -r removes a directory and files in it recersivly.
<dennister> k...it gave me an error message at first, but i believe it worked this time
<flavioribeiro> i have to install one fuckin win software, whats the better 'win emulator'?
<dennister> at least terminal told me it removed...xTrash
<|lostbyte|> dennister, Now run trash:/ in konqueror.
<|lostbyte|> flavioribeiro, language plz.
<|lostbyte|> flavioribeiro, What software ?
<flavioribeiro> circuit maker
<dennister> yeyyyyyy!!!
<dennister> no error messages :)
<|lostbyte|> dennister, :)
<|lostbyte|> flavioribeiro, sudo apt-get install wine
<dennister> thank you |lostbyte|! <kiss>
<|lostbyte|> :-X
<dennister> boy that thing was stubborn
<flavioribeiro> the teacher said to me that i need to install this software to learn to work at this interface |lostbyte|
<|lostbyte|> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<flavioribeiro> thanks
<|lostbyte|> flavioribeiro, ^^
<flavioribeiro> X)
<dennister> hmmm: maybe I'll have to try wine...would love to be able to run Endnote on my kubuntu
<dennister> of course, the front end is a plugin for ms word, but I work mainly in the backend database
<|lostbyte|> k
<flavioribeiro> my apt couldnt find wine :|
<dennister> k...is there a bigger newb than I that I can help?
<LjL> flavioribeiro: you don't have Universe enabled i guess
<LjL> !tell flavioribeiro about universe
<LjL> !tell flavioribeiro about wine
<word> |lostbyte|: i figure it's session saver in a firefox-based browser called flock...or maybe flock itself since it's beta...gonna stay away from it until an update claiming to fix problems like that i guess.
<|lostbyte|> flavioribeiro, sudo echo "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main">>/etc/apt/sources.list
<reybit> qualcuno ancora sveglio che parla italiano?
<|lostbyte|> flavioribeiro, sudo apt-get update
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<reybit> well, very thanks
<flavioribeiro> huh thanks
<flavioribeiro> let me see if works now
<|lostbyte|> word, yes, firefox really slowes down reaction time here. home its fixed in ver 2
<flavioribeiro> Falha ao baixar http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<flavioribeiro> Falha ao baixar http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<flavioribeiro> eps
<flavioribeiro> sorry :\
<|lostbyte|> flavioribeiro, just a min..
<flavioribeiro> ok
<|lostbyte|> flavioribeiro, when do you get the above ?
<flavioribeiro> at the end of 'update'
<|lostbyte|> flavioribeiro, try it again..
<flavioribeiro> Ign http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper/main Packages
<flavioribeiro> Err http://wine.budgetdedicated.com dapper/main Packages
<flavioribeiro>   404 Not Found
<|lostbyte|> Your on edgy ?
<flavioribeiro> i dont know whats edgy :( im lammo
<dennister> k...does anyone know of the last developments in regards to the PLF repositories? can't get them into synaptic or adept
<|lostbyte|> flavioribeiro, have you done a full_upgrade lately ?
<dennister> got w32codecs installed, but need to fix my java plugins...installed them the hard way, thru the original packages
<flavioribeiro> yes
<flavioribeiro> after the installation i updated and upgrated
<flavioribeiro> i cant just get the .deb?
<|lostbyte|> flavioribeiro, you could do that..
<dennister> hi bLaZeD
<flavioribeiro> but install by apt its better
<dennister> how's it going?
<|lostbyte|> flavioribeiro, I guess the dont have an edgy repo..
<|lostbyte|> Download the deb from the main site.
<|lostbyte|> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<|lostbyte|> dennister, ^^
<flavioribeiro> ok, but if u wanna paste your repos i will be great
<|lostbyte|> All you need is sun-java5-jre
<|lostbyte|> flavioribeiro, Guess, you have to wait, cause edgy is'nt officially out.
<dennister> |lostbyte|: yes, I was trying to follow that same howto...but because I had to install those java packages individually (PLF repositories being unavailable due to the maintainers retiring) this howto isn't working too well
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
<smaggard> hi
<Riddell> hi smaggard
<smaggard> hiiyas
<|lostbyte|> dennister, ok
<dennister> for instance...my java is in a different directory, so the line update=java-alternatives -l isn't giving me the sun java choice
<smaggard> hmmm
<smaggard> did u install it using apt-get?
<dennister> smaggard: r u talking to me? no, i couldn't because, as I said, there was a problem with the PLF repositories
<smaggard> hmm
<smaggard> brb
<dennister> k
<|lostbyte|> dennister, you just need the plugins ?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<|lostbyte|> dennister, Your using the plugin for a browser ?
<dennister> i can't apt-get the plugins because the PLF repositories are unavailable
<dennister> i can't get them into apt or any other installer
<smaggard> add the right repositories.. its real easy
<dennister> i tried for ages to get them into my sources.list
<smaggard> its reallly easy
<smaggard> really
<dennister> smaggard: normally it is; i've done it many times
<|lostbyte|> dennister, Anyways. Its Nighty Night for me. take care and Goodnight..
<|lostbyte|> Bye All.
<dennister> thanks |lostbyte|
<smaggard> bye
<dennister> smaggard: if u can find me a deb line that works, great, but many of the PLF maintainers have recently retired
<dennister> so they're not offering these packages anymore
<dennister> and this is since this past Saturday, too --the unavailability is that recent
<smaggard> what version of kubuntu are you running?
<dennister> dapper
<dennister> 2.6.15-27-amd64-k8
<dennister> http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/breezy/non-free/ is the only place I could find to download the packages indivdiually with dkpg -i --force-architecture
<smaggard> o well in breezy i have this :
<smaggard> # For Java and w32codecs
<smaggard> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<smaggard> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<dennister> k...seems to be very similar to what I had...hold on
<dr`venom> hey guys do any of you know how I can get a native resolution of 1440x900?
<dr`venom> It does not show up as an option
<dr`venom> I've already installed my nvidia drivers
<smaggard> go into your xorg.conf
<smaggard> u know where that is?
<dr`venom> I was in there
<dr`venom> yea
<smaggard> ok
<dr`venom> I see three values
<smaggard> you can add a mode of that resolution
<dr`venom> when I add the 1440x900, half of the desktop goes off screen
<dr`venom> "1440x900"
<smaggard> does your monitor support that high?
<dennister> smaggard: k...edited my synaptic repositories to yours and I got the same error message when I tried to reload: Could not download all repository indexes
<dr`venom> yea
<smaggard> hmm what are you apt-getting?
<dr`venom> its native resolution is 1440x900 (LCD)
<dennister> "the packages may no longer be available..." and they have retired, yes, since Saturday
<smaggard> are you just trying to install java?
<dennister> I have installed java, but I had to do it through another method than thru the plf and apt-get, synaptic...
<dennister> let me find the howto i followed
<smaggard> dr venom> did you add the resolution to the modes section?
<dr`venom> yea
<dr`venom> nothing came out other than what is already there
<dr`venom> should I restart the computer
<dr`venom> maybe that will get it going?
<smaggard> for example :
<smaggard> Section "Screen"
<smaggard>     Identifier    "Default Screen"
<dennister> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<smaggard>     Device        "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] "
<smaggard>     Monitor        "CM752ET"
<smaggard>     DefaultDepth    16
<smaggard>     SubSection "Display":
<smaggard>         Depth        16
<smaggard>         Modes      "1280x1024" "1024x768"
<smaggard>     EndSubSection
<smaggard> EndSection
<dr`venom> my monitor says generic
<smaggard> yeah thats fine
<smaggard> what drive is xorg.conf using?
<dennister> !java
<dr`venom> it is using nvidia
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<dr`venom> driver "nvidia"
<smaggard> what about modeline, did you add the resolution there too?
<dr`venom> yea
<smaggard> hmm iunno then thats weird
<dr`venom> so under mode "1440x900" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<dennister> so the first howto i gave the link for did install the java packages into /usr/local/java32, but I can't seem to go on from there using the second howto
<dr`venom> but it only gives me the last three options
<dr`venom> can I take out one of those resolutions and add mine
<dr`venom> maybe it only supports 3?
<dr`venom> I did that one time before and it worked, but then my sound went out
<dr`venom> lol
<dr`venom> so I reinstalled
<dr`venom> hey under section "device" I only have two lines
<dr`venom> is that ok
<dr`venom> I only have identifier and a driver line
<dennister> smaggard: u seem to be very busy with dr`venom here, so I'll come back later
<MegaMasterX> hello
<Zaire_Away> weee I got my forum working lol
<dr`venom> man, this resolution is killing me
<dr`venom> ok, what is the deal with this thing
<dr`venom> so, I got it at 1440x900 now
<dr`venom> but whenever, I log out and come back it gives me this huge ass resolution where I can't see 1/2 of my desktop
<dr`venom> I have to reset the resolution for it to be at 1440x900
<granbar> Hello. Where should I put the firmware files of ivtv?
<dr`venom> brb, I have to go eat
<dr`venom> lol
<granbar> I get an error:
<granbar> ivtv0: unable to open firmware v4l-cx2341x-enc.fw
<argonel> is anything known about the mouse cursor jumping around by itself?
<granbar> It happens to all mouses in the world
<granbar> especially on laptops
<MegaMasterX> Can anyone give me some assistance?
<argonel> for instance, i'll be moving it left near the bottom left, it will suddenly be on the right near the middle
<MegaMasterX> I need to upgrade my video drivers, but I can't open the exe file
<coreymon77> of course not
<coreymon77> exe is doze
<argonel> could be a sfx zip
<MegaMasterX> What's the terminal command to unzip it?
<argonel> probably unzip
<MegaMasterX> Hm, ok.
<MegaMasterX> Let me try real quick
<CVirus> !
<argonel> not very imaginative, i agree
<MegaMasterX> OH I'm so sorry, it's a ".run" file
<granbar> sh filename.run
<MegaMasterX> I've tried that
<granbar> or chmod it to 700
<granbar> or something
<MegaMasterX> Oh i see
<MegaMasterX> there we go
<granbar> :)
<MegaMasterX> Oh darn, it needs to be run as the root user.
<MegaMasterX> >.<
<granbar> sudo it
<argonel> comforting
<MegaMasterX> sudo?
<MegaMasterX> Sorry, i'm new to the Linux scene
<argonel> man sudo
<granbar> sudo ./name_of_file.run
<MegaMasterX> ok
<granbar> ( in the same directory )
<granbar> You will be asked for your password
<dr`venom> rebooting
<dr`venom> I hope it works, I dont want to go back to suse
<MegaMasterX> It says command not found....
<MegaMasterX> after it asked for my password
<MegaMasterX> sudo: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86.1.0-8774.pkg1.run: command not found
<MegaMasterX> Now it's not asking for the password at all, does it save the fact that I entered the password?
<argonel> for a while, yes
<argonel> MegaMasterX: probably needs better permissions.. chmod a+x the_file
<smaggard> yeah it will rember the root password :D
<zen2> for a short time
<dr`venom> man
<dr`venom> it sort of works now
<dr`venom> lol
<slop> which package is the one that gives you the ability to play mp3's from the console using the command 'play'?
<VanessaE> sox?
<MegaMasterX> Still saying Command not found >.< Frustrating.
<slop> VanessaE, thx
<argonel> MegaMasterX: head -1 the_file, whats it say?
<smaggard> command now found? type ls and see if its listed there
<MegaMasterX> #! /bin/sh
<argonel> odd. i never use sudo, don't know how to debug its problems :p
<VanessaE> it's been a while, slop - that might not be the right pkg
<slop> VanessaE, it was, thanks :)  (setting up an icon on my 4 year old's computer so it will play a song for her)
<VanessaE> ah
<argonel> MegaMasterX: how about sudo sh the_file?
<MegaMasterX> sh: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8774.pkg1.run: No such file or directory
<MegaMasterX> Whoops
<MegaMasterX> I forgot the ./
<smaggard> yeah
<MegaMasterX> sh: ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8774.pkg1.run: No such file or directory
<MegaMasterX> O_O
<argonel> perhaps there are instructions where you got the file?
<MegaMasterX> None.
<MegaMasterX> There aren't any on the nVidia website
<argonel> O_o
<sam_> MegaMasterX: sh /path/to/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8774.pkg1.run
<argonel> MegaMasterX: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8774/README/chapter-04.html
<MegaMasterX> Hm.
<argonel> click on the home link to get the toc
<MegaMasterX> Sam_ It still doesn't work
<MegaMasterX> ok argonel, I'll look into it
<sam_> shrug, apt-get install nvidia-glx
<MegaMasterX> (Forgive the spam)
<MegaMasterX> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<MegaMasterX> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<CVirus> sudo
<MegaMasterX> sudo the exe?
<MegaMasterX> er the run file?
<argonel> no, sudo apt-get
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<MegaMasterX> oh lol
<MegaMasterX> :O!
<MegaMasterX> It's alive!
* argonel resists the urge to destroy his mouse
<MegaMasterX> I'm thinking it's done.
<MegaMasterX> so that's all I need to do? It's upgraded?
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: restart X
<MegaMasterX> .....I didn't know Kubuntu had X.....I hate being a newbie...
<CVirus> err
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: you need to read more about GNU/Linux
<MegaMasterX> I agree.
<MegaMasterX> I only took half a class on it, I'm able to work RedHat but Kubuntu...I dont know the differences
<MegaMasterX> I'm gonna just restart the machiene.
<OOD> dont
<MegaMasterX> ?
<MegaMasterX> Why
<OOD> Ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X
<MegaMasterX> OOH Thank you
<VanessaE> just ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X...  you're not supposed to need to restart linux
<CVirus> wait
<VanessaE> except for a kernel change of course.
<OOD> yea
<VanessaE> sigh
<VanessaE> too busy feeling homesick (Google Earth)
<OOD> now lets hope he comes back
<OOD> heh
<CVirus> fine
<OOD> welcome back
<megamasterx> Thank you.
<CVirus> megamasterx: feeling better now ?
<megamasterx> haha I think so, let me test my game now
<OOD> you dont ever need to restart linux unless a kernel upgrade
<CVirus> what game was it ?
<megamasterx> Uh oh.
<megamasterx> Graal.
<megamasterx> Could not find a compatable OpenGL Displa Resolution. Please Check your driver configuration. (Error: Couldn't find matching GLX Visual)
<megamasterx> *Display
<VanessaE> mega: open a terminal, glxinfo
<CVirus> megamasterx: glxinfo | grep render
<VanessaE> er, yeah that
<tony_> Hello. KDE .. how can i add folder to root / var /www ??? thanks
<megamasterx> Oh jeez there are about 8 errors
<VanessaE> actually, grep -i
<CVirus> tony_: kdesu konqueror
<VanessaE> mega: lsmod - is "nvidia" listed
<VanessaE> ?
<tony_> thanks
<megamasterx> Yes
<megamasterx> it is
<Hawkwind> You really should *not* run konqueror as root
<Hawkwind> That is a really really bad idea
<VanessaE> ok..  try chmod 1666 /dev/nvidia* and restart X again
<MegaMasterX> should I use sudo?
<VanessaE> yeah
<MegaMasterX> I'm learning :)
<tony_> when i use that command, i get many error listed in konsole .. and konquere open but i can not access  www folder
<MegaMasterX> chmod: cannot access `/dev/nvidia': No such file or directory
<VanessaE> nvidia*
<driz> Hey Hawkwind, do you know how to get the arobat reader which lets you fill out PDF forms
<driz> ?
<CVirus> tony_: which command andw hat error !
<VanessaE> (with the star)
<Hawkwind> tony_: Because you don't need to run konqueror as root, ever
<MegaMasterX> ok now
<tony_> kdesu konqueror.. and i get errors about BadDevice..
<Hawkwind> tony_: The advice given to you was wrong.
<MegaMasterX> It apparently worked
<VanessaE> ok, try restarting X and try your game again
<Hawkwind> tony_: That's not an error, just a warning.  But please don't use kdesu konqueror
<tony_> if i don't use it as root , it seems i can not add folder
<OOD> Hawkwind: is there a specific reason why not? or just to be save and avoid deleting / ?
<MotorCitymadMan> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> tony_: sudo mkdir /var/www/whatever
<tony_> thanks. will try that
<MotorCitymadMan> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<MegaMasterX> It's still showing quite a number of "GLX Extention" missing errors
<Hawkwind> OOD: Because it can and will change perms on certain files by default forcing konqueror to not open at all until after a reboot
<VanessaE> Mega: you have to restart X to make that change take effect
<MegaMasterX> Oh.
<MegaMasterX> ok
<VanessaE> (at least, I always had to)
* MegaMasterX will be right back after these messages!
<MegaMasterX> lets check for errors now.
<MegaMasterX> .....They're still there..
<VanessaE> eh.
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: lsmod | grep nvidia
<MegaMasterX> ok
<MegaMasterX> got it, now what
<tony_> now how can i write to that file ?? im learning PHP so i creat files using KATE.. but need to save to the folder just created. and i have no access right
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: what is the output ?
<MegaMasterX> (Excuse the spam)
<CVirus> no no no
<CVirus> wait
<MegaMasterX> ?
<CVirus> dont paste !!
<MegaMasterX> ok
<OOD> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: ^
<MegaMasterX> oh lol
<MegaMasterX> Done
<driz>  does anyone know how to get the adobe reader which lets you fill out PDF forms?
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: give me the link
<MegaMasterX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27166/
<tony_> how can i make the folder writable ? :):)
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: the nvidia module is loaded ... now ... glxinfo | grep render
<MegaMasterX> ok
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: paste the output too
<MegaMasterX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27167/
* MegaMasterX thanks everyone in advance for their help and support
<VanessaE> copy&paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin
<MegaMasterX> ok
<CVirus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RagePrblm> thx I was looking for that!
<MegaMasterX> Done
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: give him the URL !
<RagePrblm> Does anyone know how to change the desktop setting, from 1 click to open an icon/program to a double click?
<MegaMasterX> oops
<VanessaE> url plz :)
<MegaMasterX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27168/
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: what is the exact model of your card ?
<VanessaE> (him?  gee, thanks. :)
<MegaMasterX> nVidia GeForce 4
<MegaMasterX> GPU
<CVirus> 4xxx ?
<MegaMasterX> It was built in to my motherboard.
<RagePrblm> ouch
<MegaMasterX> Just GeForce4
<tony_> OK got how CHMOD works :P
<OOD> RagePrblm: go to system settings->mouse & keyboard
<VanessaE> 616. (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<CVirus> built-in nvidia ?
<VanessaE> there's the prob.
<CVirus> are you sure about that ?!
<RagePrblm> thanks OOD
<MegaMasterX> CVirus: Yes
<MegaMasterX> and VanessaE: I don't get it what do i need to do
<OOD> RagePrblm: np
<VanessaE> something tells me his X isn't even finding the glx module at all (I've had issues like that before)
<VanessaE> no, strike that..  it found it.
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: lspci | grep -i nvidia
<MegaMasterX> You did?
<MegaMasterX> woah thats a lot of output
<MegaMasterX> pastebin?
<VanessaE> hm, model NV18 - GF4 MX
<VanessaE> sounds like my husband's card, come to think of it
<RagePrblm> thats a gf2 gpu i think
<MegaMasterX> Well, its built in to my Abit NF7-M motherboard.
<CVirus> ouch
<CVirus> <VanessaE> (him?  gee, thanks. :)
<CVirus> VanessaE: sorry about that
<VanessaE> s'ok :)
<MegaMasterX> Should I pastebin the output?
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: yes
<MegaMasterX> ok
<MegaMasterX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27169/
<MegaMasterX> woah hold on
<MegaMasterX> its cut off
<CVirus> its okay
<VanessaE> has the display driver even been set for 'nvidia'?  or is it still 'nv'?
<MegaMasterX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27170/
<MegaMasterX> Geez still cut off >.>
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<MegaMasterX> ok
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: I dont need it any longer
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: issue that command
<MegaMasterX> Error...pastebin-ning it
<MegaMasterX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27171/
<MegaMasterX> Oh duh, that had the last command in it >.<
<VanessaE> grep -i "nv" /etc/X11/xorg.conf and pastebin the resutl
<MegaMasterX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27172/
<VanessaE> there you go
<CVirus> done
<MegaMasterX> is that all?
<VanessaE> line 2 should have read:  Driver "nvidia"
<VanessaE> that's the problem.
<MegaMasterX> oh.....
<MegaMasterX> there are 2 drivers, I noticed
<VanessaE> prolly vesa or vga?
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: search for that line
<CVirus> Driver          "nv"
<CVirus> and change it too
<CVirus> to*
<MegaMasterX> Jeez, so many errors....
<CVirus> Driver          "nvidia"
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: its okay
<MegaMasterX> It couldn't open it.
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: dont paste them
<CVirus> grr
<MegaMasterX> Cannot talk to klauncher?
<MegaMasterX> I'm just gonna browse to it.
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: you need root access
<CVirus> I mean ..
<MegaMasterX> I already entered in the password.
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: you cant edit it as a normal user
<VanessaE> (I'd have just used nano :)
<CVirus> VanessaE: he's a newbie
<VanessaE> right
<VanessaE> better he should use kate or so
<MegaMasterX> Yea....... I'm sorry
<VanessaE> don't be
<VanessaE> we all were n00bs once
<RagePrblm> I still am!
<CVirus> VanessaE: I beleive I'm still one of them
<VanessaE> heh
<CVirus> havent reached my goal yet :-)
<MegaMasterX> Haha, i opened it in kate.
<MegaMasterX> Thank you Konqueror <3
<CVirus> that makes me still a n00b
<VanessaE> dah
<VanessaE> what's your goal, dare I ask?
<MegaMasterX> My goal?>
<VanessaE> CVirus's
<MegaMasterX> oh
<CVirus> VanessaE: being a Gentoo Developer
<CVirus> :-)
<VanessaE> oo
<MegaMasterX> :O!
<VanessaE> ambitious!
<MegaMasterX> what line do I need to search for, again?
<CVirus> somehow
<VanessaE> well go for it by all means :)
<VanessaE> Mega: look for  Driver
<CVirus> Driver          "nv"
<CVirus> change it to
<MegaMasterX> and delete it?
<CVirus> Driver          "nvidia"
<VanessaE> change nv -->  nvidia
<MegaMasterX> ok
<VanessaE> be sure you write the line just as CVirus says
<MegaMasterX> okay. I gotta give myself write access ._.
<MegaMasterX> Gah.
<VanessaE> you gotta be root (sudo/kdesu)
<CVirus> VanessaE: one way or another .. Kubuntu isnt my main distro ... I use Gentoo on my desktop and Kubuntu on my laptop
<MegaMasterX> Aww!
<MegaMasterX> time to log off.
<CVirus> wait
<MegaMasterX> ?
<MegaMasterX> Isn't there another way/
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: did you edit it ?
<CVirus> yes there is
<MegaMasterX> yes
<MegaMasterX> It won't let me save it
<VanessaE> CV: I used to use gentoo, worked pretty good but I got tired of the constant building (not fun on an 800 MHz P3)... now with this fast box I have, I might try it again sometime
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MegaMasterX> ok
<MegaMasterX> uhmmmmm
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: edit it
<MegaMasterX> ok
<MegaMasterX> I'll try to find my way around it
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: then press Ctrl X
<VanessaE> Mega: don't try to use your mouse, btw :)
<OOD> it's cli edit, usefull when you dont have  a gui to start kate with
<VanessaE> all keyboard controls here.
<MegaMasterX> I thought so.
<omar> Hi guys, I need some help , I am mounting a disk like this "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda4 /media/hd4" but I would like to give it more permissions in order to erase and move, there, is there an extra command that I can add, please
<MegaMasterX> And to save?
<OOD> CTR+O
<VanessaE> Mega: ctrl-X
<MegaMasterX> ok
<MegaMasterX> done.
<OOD> CTRL+X quits the program ;)
<VanessaE> OOD: it also savesw
<CVirus> OOD: and prompts you to save
<VanessaE> in the case of omar's issue, wouldn't a chmod to mount point work for him?
<MegaMasterX> whats that command to redo the......g something
<MegaMasterX> grep, thats it
<OOD> CVirus: ah. it does
<CVirus> VanessaE: nope
<VanessaE> damn
<CVirus> omar: mount by default uses the -w argument
<VanessaE> sounds like the issue I used to have with memory cards, always wanted root.
<CVirus> read/write access
<driz> does anyone know how to get the adobe reader which lets you fill out PDF forms?
<CVirus> omar: so you could read/write on the disk with sudo
<omar> CVIrus instead of -t ?
<VanessaE> Mega: you have to restart X after editing that file.  But be sure you did it right!
<RagePrblm> Does divx/xvid come installed with kubuntu as default?
<MegaMasterX> Got it
<CVirus> omar: use the same exact command you pasted
<omar> CVIrus whats the command
* MegaMasterX is gonna restart X
<CVirus> omar: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda4 /media/hd4
* MegaMasterX doublechecks the file
<omar> CVIrus ok, and then
<CVirus> omar: incase you want to move things .. just use sudo mv
<CVirus> omar: or even kdesu konqueror
<omar> CVIrus mm, but i would like to munt it with all permisions, can I?
<CVirus> omar: I said its already mounted with read/write permissions ... but for super user .. not normal users
<CVirus> megamasterx: glxinfo | grep render
<MegaMasterX> Ok
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: come on n00b :-p
<VanessaE> mega: did you see the "nVidia" logo and white screen?
<MegaMasterX> No........
<omar> CVIrus than's man, but I have another quest
<CVirus> damn
<VanessaE> dammit
<MegaMasterX> OMG!
<steven__> Hi. I'm new in here so if i gonna do somthing wrong, tell me please.
<VanessaE> ???
<omar> CVIrus I would like to start kubuntu with that disk mounted
<MegaMasterX> no errors!
<omar> CVIrus automaticly you know
<VanessaE> good
<VanessaE> glxin fo | grep Rendering
<VanessaE> gah!
<VanessaE> glxinfo | grep Rendering
<MegaMasterX> Oh awesome!
<VanessaE> (with a capital R
<MegaMasterX> The game works
<campbch> when someone's not busy, i'm having incredible problems installing packages that would allow me to compile things
<CVirus> omar: you need to edit your fstab
<VanessaE> Please tell it is says "yes"
<VanessaE> s/it/me
<omar> it's that a file
<omar> where ir is
<VanessaE> (oh I give up, I can't type!)
<CVirus> omar: add this line at the end of your /ets/fstab
<MegaMasterX> VanessaE: It datn't say anything....
<sam_> could someone translate this for me? : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/topic/4213
<steven__> I have a strange problem. I want to se the streamed news from oour public service television station
<VanessaE> oops
<VanessaE> lowercase it
<MegaMasterX> oh
<MegaMasterX> It says yes
<CVirus> omar: /dev/hda4       /media/hda4     vfat    rw              0       0
<MegaMasterX> <3 Yay
<VanessaE> excellent
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: congratulations
<MegaMasterX> So that's all I need to do?
<MegaMasterX> I gotta hang around this place more to learn more stuff!
<steven__> I use the URL mms://WMSC.dr.dk/storage/Auto/ODPNyheder/tva/tva210020061017.wmv?WMContentBitrate=280000 but it just ignores my bitrate setting and streaming in a lot higher bitrate. What is wrong here?
<VanessaE> best place for him to add that chmod 1666 /dev/nvidia*  line..../etc/init.d/bootmisc  perhaps?
* MegaMasterX thanks everyone who helped, Especially CVirus and VanessaE
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: glxgears -printfps ... and see how many frames per second you'll get
<omar> CVIrus is that it? , thanks buddy I will try and let you know
<CVirus> omar: no problem
<campbch> i need to compile and install two things, 1) my graphics drivers so that i can use widescreen resolutions, and 2) lcc for a class. I'm having problems getting packages that will allow me to build these files from adept
<CVirus> VanessaE: you think he really needs it ?
<CVirus> MegaMasterX: how about you reboot and see if the game still runs or not
<VanessaE> CVirus: in my case, it was necessary
<MegaMasterX> CVirus: It runs 3 times smoother
<MegaMasterX> without rebooting X
<VanessaE> for some reason those two device entries don't retain their perms (udev issue I guess)
<CVirus> yeah
<steven__> I use the URL mms://WMSC.dr.dk/storage/Auto/ODPNyheder/tva/tva210020061017.wmv?WMContentBitrate=280000 but it just ignores my bitrate setting and streaming in a lot higher bitrate. What is wrong here?
<campbch> what should i do?
<VanessaE> 1666 is probably technically insecure, but he's prolly the only user so it doesn't much matter
<steven__> Is someone able to help me?
<VanessaE> that's up to the website/server you're getting your stream from, steven
<CVirus> !915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modify tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386)
<CVirus> campbch: an intel card ?
<campbch> yep
<campbch> i have the driver
<campbch> i just cant build anything
<CVirus> campbch: why would you want to compile it ?
<campbch> because i need to
<campbch> to use it
<CVirus> campbch: why dont you use the .debs ?
<campbch> intel doesnt distribute .debs
<campbch> ?
<campbch> i'm fairly sure it's just .tar.gz down the line
<campbch> i've been there twice
<steven__> Vanessa It isn't because of a malformed url?
<CVirus> campbch: glxinfo | grep -i render
<CVirus> campbch: what intel card exactly ?
<VanessaE> steven: it could be, but if the server you're streaming from doesn't like 280000 as a bitrate, it might step up or down instead
<campbch> 915 gm/gms 910 gm somethingorother it's in that family
<CVirus> campbch: you dont need the driver from the manafacture ... there is a kernel module already
<steven__> VanessaE > it sems to function probably under windows.
<campbch> ooookkkaayyyy then why aren't more resolutions available?
<VanessaE> what app are you streaming with?
<CVirus> campbch: lsmod | grep -i 91
<steven__> VanessaE Mplayer
<VanessaE> hm
<campbch> what is it supposed to say/
<campbch> ?
<VanessaE> I can only guess it's an mplayer bug - tried it with xine also?
<VanessaE> or...
<campbch> it says i915, that sounds like my version
<steven__> VanessaE and i've also tried Kaffeine
<VanessaE> put the URL in quotes
<CVirus> campbch: give me the lines
<Ashex> !printer > Ash-Fox
<Ashex> er
<Ashex> !printer > Ashex
<campbch> /t cvirus
<campbch> i915                   20608  1
<campbch> drm                    73236  2 i915
<campbch> tc1100_wmi              6916  0
<campbch> ouch
<campbch> sorry
<campbch> thought that would pm
* Ash-Fox has been angered
<steven__> VanessaE like "mms://WMSC.dr.dk/storage/Auto/ODPNyheder/tva/tva210020061017.wmv?WMContentBitrate=280000" ?
<Zappix> Hey is it possible to choose from Windows and Kubuntu WITHOUT using GRUB?
<CVirus> campbch: glxifno | grep render
<VanessaE> yeah
<CVirus> campbch: glxifno | grep -i render
<flaccid> thank you for the dvds, shipit
<campbch> command not found
<CVirus> Zappix: nope ... you need a boot loader ... either lilo or grub
<CVirus> campbch: glxinfo | grep -i render
<Zappix> oh ;;
<CVirus> campbch: my typo
<OOD> you can even use the windows boot.ini
<CVirus> OOD: are you sure about that ?
<Zappix> My 74GB HDD (with Windows and Kubuntu) is acting up
<Zappix> (and I'm missing GRUB)
<OOD> yeah its possible, but it's a lot of work for nothing really
<campbch> direct rendering: Yes
<campbch> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM 20050225
<Zappix> Whenever I go to boot, it will restart
<campbch> that means that i already have it installed?
<Zappix> so I have to use a 1.9GB HDD right now -.-'
<CVirus> campbch: yes
<CVirus> campbch: now
<campbch> good to know :D
<steven__> VanessaE I'll try Xine. I now remembered that i allready tried the quotething with no result
<CVirus> campbch: and its functioning properly by the way
<CVirus> campbch: now
<CVirus> campbch: how are you trying to change your resolution ?
<campbch> ill have to look up how to grep, looks useful
<campbch> yes, i need it to reflect widescreen
<campbch> everything looks stretchy right now :(
<campbch> 1280x800, i believe
<RagePrblm> I need to run a command ./install.sh but its giving me permission denied errors-  can anyone tell me the right command line to put in thatll give it root access
<CVirus> campbch: how are you trying to change your resolution ?
<campbch> system settings
<VanessaE> Rage: what program are you installing?
<campbch> display
<RagePrblm> divx codecs
<VanessaE> sudo sh ./install.sh
<campbch> ooh
<RagePrblm> thank you! I forgotto put sh after sudo
<campbch> why does it say this? graphics card i810, driver i810
<campbch> when i'm a 915?
<CVirus> campbch: this is totally correct .. dont worry
<campbch> either way, my only choice is 1024 x 768
<campbch> alright
<Zappix> D:
<CVirus> campbch: have you tried pressing the "Adminster mode" button ?
<campbch> only orieswitch tois normal, only screen is...the primary, and only screen size is 104x768...ntation
<campbch> i was there once, to begin with
<campbch> it would still show tick marks on the bar at available resolutions if i were in regular user mode
<CVirus> campbch: same here .. LOL
<campbch> nothing is happening, i lost visuals
<VanessaE> steven: any luck?
<campbch> what do you mean?
<CVirus> campbch: gimme a sec
<CVirus> campbch: I cant change my resolution too
<campbch> well
<campbch> that makes sense :o
<CVirus> campbch: but i'm not using a wide screen
<VanessaE> can't change with ctrl+alt+plus, by chance? :)
<campbch> =====
<campbch> gives me boring equality signs
<steven__> VanessaE I'm in the progress of installing Xine right now.
<VanessaE> steven: ok
<VanessaE> camp: was talking to CVirus, and that's the keypad plus, on the right.
<steven__> VanessaE i'll tell you a soon as possible
<VanessaE> (I was curious if he had run into the same bug my LjL and husband both ran into)
<CVirus> VanessaE: not working too
<VanessaE> eh, s/my\ LjL\ and/LjL\ and\ my/
<CVirus> campbch: this is what you need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver?highlight=%28915%29#head-6fcd801a3621b9769f7bf9f48fa4e3ad6e256654
<LjL> VanessaE: ah, by the way, go into system settings, regional, and keyboard layout... does it show any layouts at all?
<VanessaE> lemme look
<VanessaE> well it sorta does
<campbch> i had a feeling i810 was wrong :p
<CVirus> campbch: its not
<VanessaE> one layout available for the keyboard I use, f.ex
<campbch> but this says i need i915
<VanessaE> lots of countries on the left also.
<campbch> thats more a philosophical question, is it wrong if it works
<campbch> it works, it works quite well, but one works better than the other
<LjL> VanessaE: yes, that sounds like the way it should be -- though not the way it is for me and for another user
<VanessaE> odd
<LjL> VanessaE: have you upgraded your packages in the last few days?
<VanessaE> well this is a dapper box I'm on...did you want me to check the edgy box then?
<CVirus> campbch: nuthing is wrong .. one of them is the name of the card and the other is the chipset itself
<steven__> VanessaE No luck. But now i can se it plays at 879 Kbit/s
<VanessaE> Steven: hrm..  I don't know what else to try off the top of my head
<CVirus> campbch: i810 is the card and i915 is the chipset
<RagePrblm> Anyone know an easy way to install xvid codecs
<VanessaE> LjL: that said, yes the edgy box has been upgraded daily.
<kontiki> Hi - Can I run Skype under Dapper?  They have a .deb package, & say it is for Debian & ubuntu. That deb pkg can be downloaded by itself, but they also have an apt repository, & it says for "stable". I'm told Debian stable sw libraries are differnt from the libs in Dapper, & that sw won't run on Dapper.  So, is there a way to use Skype under Dapper?
<VanessaE> seen at least one X update (maybe 2?) in the last week
<LjL> oh well. i guess i'm not filing a bug then... to airy. i'm going to bed instead =)
<CVirus> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<LjL> s/to/too/
<CVirus> kontiki: ^
<steven__> VanessaE ok but thank for the try anyway. Maybe i have a more simple problem you can help me solve then?
<VanessaE> no fix though...so we did a workaround, assigned shift-alt-KPPlus/Minus to run `xvidtune -next/-prev` :)
<kontiki> CVirus: thanks
<CVirus> campbch: just read the link on how to change the resolution
<RagePrblm> ?
<steven__> VanessaE in the ubuntu handbook (on the net) it says that i am able to make a user a sudo user from within the user control panel but i cant find where i have to do this. Could you tell me?
<campbch> it keeps saying it cant find package?
<campbch> from konqueror it gives me a utility not in your path error
<VanessaE> I have no clue how, never had to add anyone beyond myself (default) :)
<VanessaE> normally, I'd use visudo from a terminal though
<steven__> ok
<VanessaE> if I needed to add a user
<VanessaE> but you gotta know the proper syntax of the config file it presents to you)
<campbch> ...
<CVirus> gotta get some sleep
<VanessaE> (when I said never, I meant never through KDE)
<VanessaE> night CV
<campbch> i cant get it to let me install 915resolutions
<CVirus> VanessaE: please to meet you anyway :)
<VanessaE> and you :)
<steven__> VanessaE sure i can put people in the sudoers file but i think there might be a graphical way to do it when the handbook state it that way. Anyway thank for your help
<larson9999> steven__: in the user admin gui, you can go into administer mode and then modify him.  then there is a box that says secondary groups.  that'll do it
<campbch> ok, i've gone as far as to define it explicitly in the command
<campbch> what am i doing wrong?
<steven__> Larson9999 And wich secondary group do i have to assign him then?
<rooob> Hey guys im doing a dist-upgrade to edgy, but i get a error when installing an xorg package.. can anyone help me?  output here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27175/
<campbch> sudo apt-get install 915resolutions with the 915resolution_0.5-2_i386.deb file in my home directory says that it cannot find the file, when i use the directory name, ie sudo apt-get install /home/campbch/915resolution_0.5-2_i386.deb it does not work... what is going on?
<rooob> what is the best channel to ask a edgy upgrade question?
<larson9999> steven__: on my machine i'm in admin and i can sudo but there is a sudo group that i'm not in.  i think you can add sudo to someone and that will do it too.
<VanessaE> here, rooob
<VanessaE> (but bear in mind edgy is still in development)
<rooob> thanks VanessaE...  yep im v aware of that :)
<larson9999> steven__: not really my strong point.  i just move people around until things work :)  probably not the best approach for the security minded person.
<rooob> i think i can nail this package problem tho
<steven__> larson9999:  I've tried that with no luck. I however got the sudoabillity by putting him into the adm / administrator group but is that the way i am intended to do it?
<larson9999> VanessaE: most of the programs i run are still in dev :)
<VanessaE> heh
<steven__> larson9999:  yep ;-)
<campbch> *groan*
<larson9999> steven__: i really don't know.  just knew where in the gui you modified the groups
<campbch> my screen. is stretchy. i need. to fix it. absolutely EVERYTHING i do is stopping me in some manner! why is it telling me that it cannot find the package when i have defined the name and the path of the package in every way i know how?
<campbch> it's late, i want to fix at least SOMETHING before i hit the sack
<steven__> larson9999:  hmmm strange. I would have expected that there was a tick saying make the user sudo but there really isn't
<larson9999> campbch: did you do an 'apt-cache search package_name' ?
<steven__> larson9999: Anyways thank you
<VanessaE> well for starters, if you're trying to install a deb you downaloded yourself, use dpkg
<VanessaE> :)
<larson9999> steven__: well, sudo is in the list of groups.  i would think that adding that group would do it
<VanessaE> dpkg -i 915resolution_0.5-2_i386.deb
<campbch> it still cant find the package
<steven__> larson9999: No i tried that yesterday with no luck
<campbch> inc.... 915resolution_0.5-2_i386.deb
<VanessaE> use the full path to the file, and be sure you sudo of course
<campbch> no.
<larson9999> steven__: maybe admin is the right way.
<steven__> larson9999:  ok. Anyway. Thank you
<sam_> is it possible to search for an uninstalled file with apt ?
<VanessaE> apt-cache search <keyword>
<steven__> sam_:  What do you mean?
<sam_> trying to work out what package has network-admin on edgy
<larson9999> sam_ yeah.  it searches through things that are in the repository whether they're installed or not.
<sam_> i dont have that file
<campbch> ok,
<campbch> campbch@Stormbreaker:~$ sudo apt-cache search /home/campbch/915resolution.deb
<campbch> campbch@Stormbreaker:~$ sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<campbch> Reading package lists... Done
<campbch> Building dependency tree... Done
<campbch> E: Couldn't find package 915resolution
<VanessaE> camp: what exactly do you get for an error when you use dpkg?
<larson9999> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<campbch> dpkg? it didnt say i needed to do that with dapper
<VanessaE> sudo dpkg -i /home/campbch/915resolution_0.5-2_i386.deb
<campbch> there were like 5 methods, and dapper said just to use sudo apt-get install etc
<VanessaE> all debian distros need that if you download your own package from someplace./
<larson9999> campbch you need dpkg if you're not installing something from one of the repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<rooob> Does anyone have a suggestion as to what the problem with this is?
<rooob> Preparing to replace x11-common 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (using .../x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu5_i386.deb) ...
<rooob> Unpacking replacement x11-common ...
<rooob> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack):
<rooob>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man5/Xsession.5.gz', which is also in package xinit
<rooob> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<VanessaE> ack!
<VanessaE> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<larson9999> campbch maybe that tutorial earlier said something like 'add repositories' so now it thinks it should be in one of your repositories
<rooob> sorry, wont do it again
<VanessaE> s'ok
<VanessaE> (that said, if you update and dist-upgrade again, it might fix that issue)
<rooob> no it does not
<rooob> ive tried
<VanessaE> hrm
<rooob> and -f dist-upgrade
<rooob> does not work
<VanessaE> I think -f only works with install
<rooob> ok.. well -f install does not help
<rooob> they all trip on this xorg package
<VanessaE> what I would do at this point then is uninstall x11-common and xinit, then do a full upgrade.
<rooob> good suggestion thanks
<VanessaE> (and re-install x11-common if necessary)
<rooob> apt-get uninstall?
<VanessaE> apt-get remove <package>
<NotWired> is it possible to install the server version from the liveCD?
<dude> how do i configre my fstb
<VanessaE> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Hawkwind> NotWired: AFAIK no.  You have to download the server edition seperately if you want it
<VanessaE> well, bbl.  Time to pick up my husband.
<Jucato> hi Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Mornin sir!
<rooob> nope.. remove does not work.. more errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27177/
<Jucato> evenin' to you, sir :)
<NotWired> okay thanks Hawkwind
<larson9999> VanessaE: my wife says i picked her up once and it's been the other way around ever since
* Jucato feels so disoriented...
<dude> jucato: hello
<campbch> ok, it installed, but my widescreen resolution is not on the list
<Jucato> hi dude :)
<campbch> i believe it is 1280 x 800
<cpk2> is there a simple way to do batch encoding? (convert 15 or so avi to mpeg2 at a time)
<campbch> but i am not 100% sure, how can i check?
<dude> juacato: what is the command     in editing fstab sudo nano????
<Hawkwind> dude: sudo vi /etc/fstab or whatever editor you want to use
<cpk2> looks like i could do a script with avidemux, but command line avidemux seems slightly complicated =\
<Jucato> dude: "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<rooob> cpk2 there is an awesome app called ffmpeg you can convert from 1 vid to any other really easily.
<Jucato> or "kdesu kate /etc/fstab" if you want
<rooob> and the command line is really easy
<Jucato> rooob: I think cpk2 was looking for a way to "bacth encode" them
<Jucato> cpk2: script? :P
<sam__> what do i use to configure a usb wireless card that relies on ndiswrapper under edgy ?
<rooob> Jucato: yes.. ffmpeg + a sh file will make a good solution
<cpk2> Jucato: but if command line ffmpeg is easy then that will be a good solution, avidemux has too many options that it could go wrong all over the place
<driz> hey guys i need help trying to install this file i just extracted it was a tar.gz but now i don't know how to install it
<Jucato> cpk2: well, ffmpeg also has lots of command line options that you could go wrong all over the place. hehehe
<cpk2> well it appears that i cant even find where avidemux put the one mpeg i tried encoding =P
<cpk2> *if* it even made it
<cpk2> nm i found it
<Zaire_Away> damnit shipit is down again
<Vuen> shipit is down?
<Zaire> yeps
<Vuen> mmm luckily i ordered cds this afternoon
<holocaustozero> holitas!!!!!
<holocaustozero> alguien chilenensis
<Vuen> the reason i got into linux is because last year someone put a stack of ubuntu breezy cds in the physics society room
<Vuen> so i figure i'd return the favor
<Jucato> hm.. is that spanish or brazilian?
<Vuen> only with kubuntu instead of ubuntu (and dapper obviously)
<Zaire> lol
<Zaire> I got into linux cause I hate winblows lol
<Vuen> heh
<Jucato> I got into Linux because of Tux (the penguin)
<Vuen> well, i turned into a fascist linux zealot because i hate winblows
<Jucato> lol j/k :)
<Vuen> and because vista scares me
<Vuen> but i got into linux before i hated windows :)
<driz> Zaire: i say that too but it sucks when you don't know how to install something or have some random problems
<driz> like now
<driz> for me
<Vuen> afk watching heroes
<Zaire> if I wanted to have a security hole the size of a semi I would build a fence around my yard and leave a big gaping hole in it
<ryan> anyone having adept problems now - repo's not available?
<Zaire> yea linux can be tricky
<Zaire> I don't use adept so don't know lol
<ryan> apt get confuses me
<holocaustozero> i use linux for my stydies
<ryan> command lines make me sleepy
<Zaire> its not really that hard like just use apt-get install <packagename>
<holocaustozero> that's very easy
<ryan> how do you get a list of package names?
<argonel> apt-cache pkgnames
<Zaire> ummm wouldn't know I just go off the top of my head on what packages I want like say I want firefox I just do sudo apt-get install firefox ....if I don't know I ask lol
<holocaustozero> first edit /etc/apt/ Vi source.list
<holocaustozero> then apt-get update
<holocaustozero> and you have a lot of adress where you can download anything!!!!!!
<holocaustozero> sorry for my english
<holocaustozero> jajajajaja
<campbch> ok, it says to change my resolution i need to have 915resolution 1280 800 32 in teh startup script, which file is that?
<ryan> i installed 915 resolution on my dell e1405
<campbch> teh was completely unintentional
<ryan> its called "915 resolution"
<campbch> the program is called 915resolution
<campbch> i just installed it i would know >;i
<campbch> my GOD this is like pulling teeth
<campbch> where do i put the command in the startup script?
<larson9999> campbch: is it one of those deals where the package installs it and modifies whatever it needs to so that if you restartx you're good to go?
<campbch> ill try restarting, but the readme says it needs to run before x
<campbch> ill brb
<ryan> ?
<argonel> sounds like you're following non-debian instructions
<ryan> yeah, mine was really easy.... installed, restarted x, boom... pretty screen
<larson9999> argonel: that's kinda what i was thinking but since i've never done what he's doing i wasn't sure
<larson9999> deb is nice that way but it's kinda hard sometimes to find the doc that says, "the rest of the world does it a different way.  here's how we do it in deb land."
<argonel> nor have i, but i usually find a way around editing the 'startup script' (lucky you for having just one)
<larson9999> argonel: i think that's half the problem that newbies have.  we need a big matrix that shows how the different distros do the same thing
<campbch> it didn't work
<campbch> my titlebar looks like blue rasberry flavored taffy.
<argonel> larson9999: that would be a very large matrix
<argonel> sounds yummy
<campbch> it doesnt look it
<ryan> campbch: where did you download the 915 res file from?
<campbch> *sigh*
<argonel> you know what they say.. never eat blue food
<larson9999> argonel: yeah.  i think that unofficial ubuntu guide is a pretty nice newbie doc
<campbch> it was in a .deb package, from the link that cvirus gave me
<campbch> before he left
<campbch> its from the ubuntu web page
<campbch> so it should be working
<campbch> the official readme says that it needs to be in a boot script
<campbch> but i dont know where that boot script is
<campbch> :o
<campbch> how odd?
<campbch> it should be in ... ... drumroll... /boot
<campbch> but its not
<ryan> thats weird, i got mine from debian, the package script ran itself and put everything where it needs to be
<campbch> i don't see why this isn't working...
<argonel> campbch: read /usr/share/doc/915resolution/README.Debian
<campbch> twitch twitch
<ryan> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=915resolution
<campbch> i went through hell
<campbch> getting that package installed
<campbch> can i install one over the other?
<campbch> ok, the first one came from ubuntu, why am i installing a debian package now? and is it safe to overwrite?
<ryan> yeah, just replace and files when prompted
<larson9999> campbch: are you following this:http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<campbch> one sec.
<campbch> im not getitng great connection speeds, but that's the university's wireless
<ryan> are you using a dell?
<larson9999> campbch: seems like pretty clear instructions in that doc
<ryan> it sounds like a bad package
<larson9999> campbch: from that doc you shouldn't have needed to download the package the way you did.  it should be in one of your repositories.
<argonel> ubuntu is a subset of debian
<rooob> how do i clean the upgrade list in dpkg?
<manjunatha> i cant play mp3 and avi mpeg video files please help
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> manjunatha: ^^^^
<campbch> am i allowed to start screaming and throwing things?.... :'(
<ryan> not in public
<holocaustozero> open terminal and put apt-get install xmms
<Jucato> campbch: probably in #kubuntu-offtopic? heheh
<holocaustozero> and put apt-get install kmplayer
<ryan> you should use the 915 package from adept or apt-get
<Jucato> holocaustozero: and if he wants to use some other player? that really doesn't solve the problem :)
<larson9999> campbch: find ' How to Correct the Graphics Resolution' in this doc and see if that helps http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper  replace gedit with nano or vi or something
<holocaustozero> sorry
<ryan> campbch: start screaming
<campbch> i found it, followed it...
<Jucato> holocaustozero: no need to be sorry. xmms and kmplayer (actually mplayer would probably be better) are also solutions :)
<campbch> for the love of god
<larson9999> vlc is nice, too imho
<campbch> This should add the option for that resolution to the "System>Preferences>Screen Resolution" tool.
<campbch> If it works correctly then you can make the change permanent:
<campbch> sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<campbch> ok,
<campbch> a) there is no such path of options
<campbch> B) i dont have gedit
<campbch> c) it did not add the resolution to my graphical resolution choose
<campbch> r
<campbch> d) wtf?
<larson9999> campbch: take a chill pill.  i told you to replace gedit with vi or nano or whatever you want to edit it with
<campbch> >;(
<campbch> forgive me, it's been 2 hours
<larson9999> campbch: yeah, we've all been there
<larson9999> campbch: and go back from time to time :)
<larson9999> is this one of your cards? Intel 82830M, 82845G, 82852GM, 82855GM, 82865G, and 82915G/GM
<larson9999> campbch: take if from me though.  that guide is one of the best install docs for a distro i've ever seen
<campbch> ill bookmark it
<campbch> thanks :D ill brb, need to reboot
<Jucato> Hobbsee!! :)
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
* Hobbsee goes to get petrol
<Jucato> petrol?
<larson9999> gas
<RagePrblm> Does anyone have that link for intalling binary ati drivers again?
<RagePrblm> Its a complete howto
<BonBonTheJon> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RagePrblm> Thank you very much
<BonBonTheJon> RagePrblm: yup
<Zamboulie> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<larson9999> tried out ff 2.0 + wine + flash 9 today.  finally as fast and smooth as in windows.  or at least close enough i can't tell a difference
<larson9999> about a week before adobe puts out a pre release of flash for linux :)
<Hawkwind> larson9999: There won't be any new flash for Linux until after the first of the year
<larson9999> Hawkwind: my sources say the pre release will be out this month
<OOD> hawkwind: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/10/chatter.html
<Jucato> Hawkwind: still awake? :)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Yeppers
<Jucato> heheh
<Hawkwind> That flash won't happen this year.  I know a couple of the devs personally and they say there are no plans til atleast February
<larson9999> Hawkwind: not even an alpha?
<Hawkwind> larson9999: As I stated, nothing til after the first of the year
<larson9999> Hawkwind: hehe
<larson9999> Hawkwind: i joke that we'll get the 'wait until version 10' any day.  it was looking like that wouldn't happen.  maybe it will after all :)
<maquina> hola
<OOD> hi
<maquina> zen2
<Hawkwind> larson9999: We'll get version 9, sometime 1st quarter of 2007
<maquina> ood tengo una pregunta
<OOD> err.. i dont know spanish..
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<OOD> good call :P
<larson9999> Hawkwind: that swiftfox made a pretty decent different on xubuntu machine.
<nonaino> olaaaaaaaa
<nonaino> alguien habla espaol
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
* Jucato wants swiftfox on windows!!! :)
<nonaino> Ju
<unix_infidel> getting a lot of brazillian users too :)
<nonaino> Jucato:  muxas gacias tiooooooooo
<unix_infidel> Jucato: well, firefox already works well enough on windows.
<unix_infidel> its just the memory footprint.
<Jucato> yeah.
<larson9999> Jucato: i found some similar projects for windows but i didn't try any
<unix_infidel> Jucato: isnt swiftfox just a firefox build that's arch specific
<unix_infidel> or does it contain some about:config hacks too?
<Jucato> ah. well I was going after "consistency", like if I'm going to use X browser on Linux, I might as well use it on XP :P
<larson9999> Jucato: yeah, i try to do that too.
<Jucato> unix_infidel: afaik, yes. I'm not sure if they have other hacks. I won't be surprised if there are :)
<unix_infidel> Jucato: i cant find anything on the website.
<larson9999> unix_infidel: no, it's got a different logo, too :)
<unix_infidel> larson9999: mleh :P
<Jucato> probably they don't have. but wouldn't it be nice to also have an optimized build for XP :)
<unix_infidel> Jucato: how is it possible to build arch specific builds on winxp.
<larson9999> unix_infidel: last night i called it a version of firefox and hawkwind said, "err, not it's not."
<Jucato> unix_infidel: heh I was just wondering :)
<unix_infidel> Jucato: the code is pretty different iirc.
<Jucato> of course it would be :)
<Jucato> well, I can dream can't I :)
<Hawkwind> swiftfox is not different from firefox, if that's what you're talking about
<Hawkwind> It's built from the same exact code, just optimized since it's built specifically for each arch of PC available
<larson9999> Hawkwind: ok.  that's what i meant by calling it a version of ff.
<unix_infidel> hmm, it looks like they just use the march=flag.
<Hawkwind> Much more than that if you read their site
<Dr_willis> or so they claim. :P
<Dr_willis> how do you even benchmark how fast the browser is?
<Jucato> stopwatch? lol
<unix_infidel> well, from what i see, that's the only build flag that makes it measurably faster than regular swiftfox.
<larson9999> Dr_willis: the best way is called the 'one one thousand, two one thousand' method
<unix_infidel> sure they throw in some instrution set flags, but those are insignificant.
<Dr_willis> larson9999,  i have a extension for firefox that times web sites load times.. but that can vary on the same site.. at different times dependng on the internet/what i am doing.
<Dr_willis> :)
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: why not just say, "I'm using fasterfox"
<unix_infidel> :P
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: They do a lot more than that.  Read the site
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: i'm there.
<Hawkwind> Fasterfox doesn't do 1/8th of what swiftfox does
* Dr_willis creates a UberFasterThenFasterFox 
* Dr_willis goes on to use IceWeasle
<Jucato> Hawkwind: what part of the swiftfox site?
<larson9999> swiftfox is faster in loading and even surfing seems faster.  i really noticed a difference on my older machine running xubuntu
<dude_> Dr_Willis: question, how do i find my downloaded application?
<unix_infidel> Under optimizations that's basically all i see that's worth mentioning in the arguments (build flags)
<Dr_willis> dude_,  what did you download?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I guess IceWeasel should be faster since it's slippery wet? :P
<dude_> Dr_Willis: thunderbird
<unix_infidel> dude_: if you used firefox it defaulted to ~/Desktop
<Dr_willis> dude_,  and how did you 'download' it?
<Hawkwind> I think it's in the changelog or something.  Might be Jason's blog.  I don't recall and got too many things to do than to search a site that I already know about and use the product as proof
<dude_> adept
<unix_infidel> Hawkwind: nah, its in the build log.
<unix_infidel> Sure its faster, but that's for most things, you can build vim 7 with s pecific gcc flag that makes it faster.
<dude_> Dr_Willis: adept
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: No.  It was a posting actually
<Dr_willis> dude_,  so you mean to say you INSTALLED it.. with adept.. adept then downloaded and isntalled it. - there should be an icon.. but the icon may not be in the menus yet. if the menus dident refresh right
<Hawkwind> Bahhhhhh whatever!
<Demolition> me podias dar los canlaes de habla espaol
<Demolition> por favor
* Hawkwind Goes to bed to get away from those that refuse to listen
<larson9999> Hawkwind: well, you've never told me anything that wasn't true.  at least if you did, i wasn't smart enough to know :)
<Demolition> alguien habla espaol
<Dr_willis> I forget the command to force kde to refersh the menus.. or just logouback in
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<unix_infidel> !es > Demolition
<dude_> Dr_Willis: yes
<user___> hello everyone
<user___> was wondering how i can get k3b from one pc to another with different os
<dude_> Dr_Willis: tnx
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Thanks.  Just don't like one person stating something they don't know anything about when someone else knows differently.  It gets old :)
<Jucato> dude_, Dr_willis : "kbuildsycoca --incremental"
<Dr_willis> Not sure why some programs when installed.. dont refresh the menus like they should.
<unix_infidel> holy snAP!
<unix_infidel> vmware can do gigabit and not use the crappy pcnet32 module :)
<unix_infidel> w00t.
<larson9999> Dr_willis: that's happens like mad in mandriva.  well up until 2006 anyway.
<user___> any suggestions
<dude_> Dr_Willis: can you suggest an email client
<unix_infidel> anyone know of xen can do the same?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I think that problem disappeared in Edgy
<Jucato> dude_: KMail, which is already installed
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  edgy will cure cancer also i hear. :)
<Jucato> lol
<dude_> jucato: tnx
<Dr_willis> dude_,  i check my email about once a month.. i use the various webmail services
<Jucato> dude_: you can use KMail from Kontact.
<dude_> k
<Jucato> Kontact is something like MS Outlook. it's under the Office menu
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: hah, hopefully you've got it all on a pop3 client :P
<unix_infidel> that'd be tedious :p
<dude_> jucato: thunderbird vs kmail?
<rawrness> btw how can i get my yahoo  with kmail?
<Jucato> hm... hard choice. but in the end I use KMail
<rawrness> with*
<Jucato> rawrness: freepops or yahoopops?
<dude_> jucato: ok, kmail it is
<dude_> tnx
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  i only get about 3 real emails a month. :P
<Jucato> dude_: lol. don't let me choose for you :)
<rawrness> what do you mean ?
<user___> anyone know where all the files for k3b would be on my drive?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: you ain't a member of any Mailing List, or haven't submitted bug reports?
<Jucato> user__: you can't just transfer k3b from one PC to another, specially if it's on a different OS
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  not really. :)  and i finially got the faimly to STOP sending me all these lame jokes/gags/funny things...
<Jucato> rawrness: two programs that would let you direct Yahoo Mail to your e-mailclient
<user___> ok but you see i mainly use xandros but i cant seem to figure out how to get k3b on xandros....and with kubuntu its here
<rawrness> !yahoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rawrness> !yahoomail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoomail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !yahoopops
<rawrness> was worth a shot :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yahoopops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !freepops
<ubotu> freepops: POP3 interface to several webmails. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.96-1 (dapper), package size 286 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<rawrness> so i install that....
<rawrness> then what
<Jucato> er.. /me forgot... haven't used it that much :(
<user___> anyone know of a way to get k3b on xandros
<rawrness> I see
<Jucato> user__: Xandros should have a K3b package of its own
<Jucato> since it uses KDE
<user___> could you please find it for me....i have tried and no luck so far
<Dr_willis> user__,  read the xandros pages.. check their package manager.. its proberly fairly easy to isntall. check #xandros as well
<Jucato> user__: I'm not familiar with how to install stuff on Xandros. have you tried asking for support from your distro's forums/IRC channel, etc?
* Dr_willis goes to the xandros homepage...
* Dr_willis rembers xandos and runs away.
<Jucato> lol
<argonel> double clicking on the printers icon in system settings crashes
<rawrness> <- rembers that there is an all knowing guru called google
<Dr_willis> Xandros the "lets force everyone to use bittorrent  to download our free version disrto!"
* Jucato remembers that this is what #kubuntu is for :P
<rawrness> fun
<rawrness> sounds scary to me
* Dr_willis notices that Xandros wants to charge me  $10 to download the free version from their ftp servers...
<tstafford> lol
<Dr_willis> NOW i rember why i dont reccomend Xandros
<tstafford> :)
<Dr_willis> testing out Suse 10.1 at the moment.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: used the respinned CD's?
<tstafford> nice nice. kubuntu dapper
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  yea the remastered or whatever they just posted last week.
<rawrness> thinks he will give other distros a chance.
<argonel> edgy, not very old - trying to add printer returns "client-error-bad-request". any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> I will say SUSE does look a lot nicer as it boots then Kubuntu does.
<Dr_willis> I dont know who designed that boot messages/animation.. but its icky. I perfer just plain text messages to it.
<tstafford> darn those attractive bootscreens :-/
<Jucato> Dr_willis: lucky you. they posted that just barely a week after I finished downloading all 5 CD's... :(
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  i got the dvd. :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I don't have a DVD writer just yet :)
<Dr_willis> My dvd burner started screwing up.. so i bought a new one last week.
<rawrness> nice
<Dr_willis> now if the price of DL disks would get reasonable
<Dr_willis> DVD burner/DL 16x was like $40
<rawrness> i wish a dvd-dl-rw was made
<Jucato> DL?
<rawrness> i would be happy ......
<rawrness> dual layer
<Jucato> Dr_willis: do you recommend I download (again...) the remastered CD's? or just use the older 10.1 CD's and just update (through hell)
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  no idea what really changed on them
<Dr_willis> if there were updates... id hope they had the updates where you could 'update' to them. :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I think the YaST libxzymmmmm thingy was fixed?
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  no idea.. been using suse 10.1 for 1 day now. :)
<Jucato> lol :)
<Dr_willis> #suse is a bit dead
<Jucato> Dr_willis: maybe they moved to #opensuse? (just guessing) :P
<tstafford> and the channel too
<tstafford> ;)
<Dr_willis> Just exploring the disrto.. they got some nice things.. but a lot of it is 'work in progress stuff'
<Dr_willis> like their xgl and xen, and apparmour stuff..
<avagant> Downloading 5 cd's for one os. Cha ya know what? uh uh.
<rawrness> i have a 5 gig swap :P
<Dr_willis> the docs sort of imply that ' heres a new feature. we are still improving it'
<Jucato> avagant: do you know how many CD's Debian has? :)
<Zaire> are they upgrading the launchpad or something?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: considering that XGL and Xen are "beta" stuff...
<larson9999> you don't have to dl 5 cds.  you can do just one.
<avagant> I noticed it was probably alot. I'm glad I didn't make a sudden switch.
<Zaire> debian has 15 cd's
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  yep. but they mention the features as a main 'feature'
<Zaire> or 2 dvd's
<Jucato> avagant: 12 total I think. but of course, you don't need all of them. just as you don't need all 5 Suse CD's if you know which packages go where
<tstafford> lol @ deb
<Jucato> Dr_willis: a main "selling" feature
<Jucato> s/12/15
<Zaire> actually debian has 15
<avagant> Yah I'm glad I stuck to Ubuntu.
<avagant> I don't have the time, or the patience for that.
<Zaire> lol its debian based so what the hell lol
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  they aint getting any more $$ from me. :P
<avagant> But it's one cd :D
<kontiki> Hi - Will you help me test my skype account? I've just set it up, verified it works with the checkout program. Do you have skype on now, & can connect?
<Zaire> exactly lol
<Jucato> lol
<avagant> I'm not a patient man.
<Zaire> shipit is still down :S
<Jucato> Zaire: confirmed. launchpad is down
<Hawkwind> No need for shipit until the 26th of this month anyways :P
<kontiki> Anyone here have a skype account?
<Jucato> Hawkwind: they won't ship Edgy :P
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Says who ?
<Jucato> Says Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter
<Dr_willis> By the time you get your shipit cd's - the next release is out!
<Jucato> they will only ship Dapper
<avagant> I'm afraid to try Edgy, I'm barely getting a grasp on Kubuntu/Ubuntu.
<Hawkwind> Why on earth would they do that
<Jucato> but they will give out Edgy CD's to some LoCo teams
<Jucato> Hawkwind: because Dapper is LTS, and Edgy is edgy?
<avagant> I tried that whole compiz thing and it ruined my x server.
<Jucato> avagant: well, you don't have to do that in Edgy :)
<avagant> I had to switch to Kubuntu just to get something to work right.
<avagant> And even Kubuntu isn't working 100 percent for me, so I must have done something.
<avagant> It keeps complaining about calls to the xserver, like when I start up kate.
<avagant> Or Kwrite
<Hawkwind> avagant: Edgy is no different really.  I've been using it for over a month now
<Hawkwind> Jucato: So they should ship me some for my LUG then :)
<Dr_willis> Yea - im bebatng installing Edgy soon.. or just going to Debian. :) (ick!) heh heh
<Hawkwind> Troll!
<Hawkwind> Hah
<lnxkde> Hawkwind: sup!?
<Jucato> heh
<Hawkwind> lnxkde: Taxes and rent.  Care to pay them for me :P
<avagant> I didn't think Edgy would be.
<Dr_willis> avagant,  post the error message or 2..  theres a common message.. thats due to the touchpads being configured in the xorg.conf file
<avagant> Maybe I should wait and skip a few new releases.
<Jucato> Hawkwind: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue14#head-1e3555bea7bd06018bbadcf89ed23281e09d78f1
<avagant> I don't like upgrading and then finding out that nothing has really changed.
<avagant> Upgrade means new to me.
<tstafford> Has anyone used project looking glass?
<unix_lappy> avagant: take a look at the changelogs and you'll find what has changed.
<unix_lappy> tstafford: Project LookingGlass isnt linux.
<unix_lappy> its BSD / Solaris.
<tstafford> i know, i was just asking.
<Jucato> avagant: of course many things have changed. but Hawkwind is crazy in a way :P
<tstafford> Well there's all sorts of clients for it
<lnxkde> Hawkwind: only if you tell me whats up with ulteo ;)
<unix_lappy> tstafford: well, fine, but if you want to run LookingGlass you really should be running solaris.
<unix_lappy> And i couldnt possibly find a reason to run solaris other than as a server :P
<tstafford> :)
<avagant> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Hawkwind> lnxkde: No can do.  Top secret stuff, sorry :(
<unix_lappy> tstafford: The answer to your question is, yes, solaris is slow, and LookingGlass is no better.
<tstafford> Thanks :)
<avagant> Well this is for starters of what happens when I open up kwrite http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27180/
<unix_lappy> If you REALLY want to try it out, try the live cd and see if you like the interface.
<lnxkde> Hawkwind:  well I still love you ;)
<Jucato> !baddevice
<ubotu> baddevice is If you are getting errors similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168  Then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<lnxkde> Hawkwind: did the e17 debs got stable?
<Jucato> avagant: ^^^^^
<rawrness> anyone have any info about kbfx
<avagant> And then when I open up Kate.
<Dr_willis> !info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: a new K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8+cvs20060413-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 193 kB, installed size 804 kB
<avagant> Actually kate is the same thing.
<rawrness> yes i know its a menu but has any one used it?
<avagant> There was some message earlier about ksomething not being found and DCOP was yelling at me.
<Jucato> avagant: those error messages are basically harmless
<Dr_willis> avagant,  X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168   - is due to the touchpad in the xorg.conf
<Jucato> at least the BadDevice ones
<avagant> Dr_willis: Touchpad?
<Dr_willis> avagant,  YES.. for the 4th time.. the xorg.conf has a default entry for a touchpad.. dont ask me why..
<Jucato> avagant: X.org in Kubuntu is set to enable touchpad by default
<Dr_willis>  :)
<Dr_willis> dont ask me why.
<avagant> Dr_willis: So what do I do, remove it?
<Jucato> to accomodate as much hardware as possible "by default"
<Dr_willis> thats what i do.
<Dr_willis> or not worry about it.
<Dr_willis> the errors mean nothing.
<Jucato> avagant: the errors are harmless. Kate and Kwrite still startup, don't they?
<Dr_willis> I got a list of 'things' i do - to get  ubuntu tweaked in :)
<avagant> Ok, I just never noticed it before.
<avagant> Yah they still do.
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu does some silly things at times.. Like that.
<avagant> I used Kubuntu with Ubuntu before, and never noticed any of those error messages.
<Dr_willis> Its been in there since dapper. as far as i know
<avagant> Well maybe I wasn't paying attention.
<Dr_willis> :)
<avagant> Who knows, I just don't want mr computer to be anymore unhappy than it already is.
<Dr_willis> go buy it some nice toys...
<Dr_willis> and give it a hug
<Jucato> or you weren't trying to launch apps from the command line?
<avagant> Jucato: Maybe not.
<avagant> The cdrom drive is acting really really funny now, but I guess it's my fault for using Craigslist as a shopping market.
<Dr_willis> just think of all the wasted cpu cycles! printing out those messages
<Dr_willis> :)
<avagant> Plus I want something with more HD, 20gb on 2 hd's is not enough for me. :D
<Jucato_> gah! what happened?
<Dr_willis> I got more porn then that! :P
<Dr_willis> err.. vacation pics..
<yellowtime> Hello room where are most of you from?
<avagant> Hahaha.
<avagant> Well I use one for the main installation and the other for my "media"
<avagant> But I've already used like 3gb's so I need to think of a better plan here soon.
<yellowtime> hello room
<avagant> Shame my Mac had 40gb's on one drive and I got rid of it. We could have done some great things me and that Mac.
<timthelion> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257843 I am having this problem. unfortunatly, I have invested so much in this system, that I am unwilling to reinstall. any way I could go about fixing it?
<rawrness> fun i reinstall weekly it appears
<avagant> Yah is there a recommended sources.list for kubuntu or could it be the same as the ubuntu one on the forums? Because I've been looking.
<timthelion> rawrness: are you making fun of me?
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rawrness> nope
<dude_> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<timthelion> no one seems to know how to help me :(
<rawrness> more making fun of self than anything
<avagant> rawrness: I don't reinstall out of choice, but my typical is at least once a week.
<rawrness> Me to
<rawrness> i wish i would get tit right the first time
<Dr_willis> timthelion,  you could put a summary of the problem hwere.. so everyond dont have to fire up a web briwser to read forum message.
<avagant> rawrness: Usually by the time I get settled into an installation it's more I screw things up so bad that I have to.
<rawrness> but i think i got it
<rawrness> well thats fun to
<timthelion> well, when I run a gtk app. it closes immediately reporting a segmentation fault.
<Dr_willis> timthelion,  so its crashing. :)
<timthelion> yes
<timthelion> every single one
<Dr_willis> timthelion,  #1 thing to test.. create a new user... see if the issue affects that new user as well.
<timthelion> firefox. gftp, gnome,...
<avagant> Ouch, I had a problem with that, only with alsa and esd.
<avagant> Do you know what happened, or if you did something timthelion?
<timthelion> well, I installed gnome
<timthelion> and it worked
<timthelion> then it didn't
<timthelion> I was messing around with a bunch of the accessabuility stuff, and theems
<avagant> And poof?
<timthelion> yes
<timthelion> well
<timthelion> you are right about the user thing
<avagant> I find that if I mess around with anything and think I'm hot crap that's when I have the most problems.
<timthelion> I can do sudo gftp
<Dr_willis> timthelion,  if your gnome settings are to blame you can delete that users .gnome* and .gconf* dirs to resset them all back to defaults.
<timthelion> so how do I fix my profile?
<timthelion> ok
<avagant> I always ready EVERYTHING before I do anything, anymore.
<avagant> By now I know how to mount a hd, configure my alsa, and do about 300 other things but believe me timthelion, the amount of times I've had to reinstall is kind of ridiculous.
<avagant> I've had Ubuntu for maybe 3 weeks.
<Dr_willis> learn how to trouble shoot and fix. :)
<Dr_willis> reduces the # of reinstalls
<avagant> Too impatient.
<avagant> Haha.
<avagant> I guess I don't know how to troubleshoot right. I fought my soundcard for 2 months on Windows, so maybe I"m just wore out.
<timthelion> yay.
<timthelion> thanx
<avagant> Pop in Ubuntu disc, sound out of the box. It's just the alsa ordeal and everything that had me going.,
<timthelion> rm .gtk* did the trick
<avagant> Hurray!
<Dr_willis> for sound cards - it pays to splurge on a nice Creative card
<Dr_willis> :)
<avagant> Splurge is what I do best, when I have money.
<avagant> Unfortunetly, I have none.
<Dr_willis> 'Would you like fries with that glutton bucket sir?"
<Dr_willis> :)
<rawrness> Avagant: At least you have had money
<avagant> Yah 6 months ago. Hahahaha
<avagant> Every now and again I have 20 dollars or so, that's always nice.
<rawrness> takes me about 2 months to get 20 bucks :P
<avagant> Holy crap.
<rawrness> 2 years it took me to afford my crapy 300 $ emachine
<avagant> Hahaha I feel sorry.
<cpk2> Jucato: I finally finished my script to batch encode .avi =P
<avagant> How about flv. Haha.
<rawrness> fun
<rawrness> I am stuck converting all my vids in windows
<rawrness> cause i love super (c) so much.
<avagant> I want to convert my flv videos without them taking up 3gb's of HD.
<glutGlobe> can somebody help me figure out why I have an open port on my machine, but no pid matched to it?
<avagant> btw, youtubeget is quite possibly the best firefox extension ever.
<rawrness> videodownloader :P
<Jucato> cpk2: sorry I was away. that's great! how is it?
<avagant> I need to learn how to bash script.
<avagant> That's right, that's something I wanted to do.
<klerfayt> so I can run beryl without xgl in edgy then using latest nvidia drivers?
<BonBonTheJon> anyone know how to use kdesvn
<user___> anyone here have any experience with other os'?
<BonBonTheJon> user___: what do you mean
<cpk2> Jucato: it works great, and i got it down to 1 line =D
<dbglt> ok
<avagant> I've used Mac, and was frustrated with it. Mostly a Windows user, now kind of converted to Linux but not sold yet.
<Jucato> cpk2: nice :)
<user___> well was just wondering which of the hundreds of penguins is the best
<dbglt> on updating to edgy, my openoffice font looks really dodgy
<dbglt> any way to fix this?
<cpk2> Jucato: perl took a little longer than i was hoping hehe
<Jucato> you tried to use perl?
<cpk2> is there anything else that can get stuff done in one line?
<Jucato> heh :)
<Zaire> anyone know why the shipit launchpad is down?
<cpk2> Jucato: room mate has a perl oreilly book =)
<Jucato> ah
<glutGlobe> Zaire: I dunno but it was down yesterday this time also
<cpk2> little reading never hurt anyone
<Healot> it's down alright
<Hawkwind> Zaire: It's not down here
<Hawkwind> I just got to LP
<Zaire> thats odd
<Jucato> it was down for me a few minutes ago. now it's up again
<user___> so any opinions on the best linux?
<glutGlobe> ?
<Jucato> user__: "best" is usually what works for you and what you want/need
<Hawkwind> user___: Use many different distros and then decide what's best for *YOU*
<Zaire> same here
<Jucato> other people's opinions will forever remain as opinions
<Zaire> wierd
<Hawkwind> If there was a *best* there would only be one
<glutGlobe> user___: I have seen people get into big fights after questions like that....
<avagant> That's what I should do, go learn some perl.
<user___> but thats alot of install uninstall dont you think
<cpk2> well since this is #kubuntu...
<Jucato> user__: then I recommend you try out Live CD's
<Hawkwind> user___: Live CD's are available for almost every distro now days.  No installing needed
<cpk2> kubuntu is the best linux!
* unix_lappy wonders why people still justify a question like that with an answer.
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Again, that's a personal opinion
<Jucato> avagant: hm... a while ago you said bash, now perl :P
<Zaire> Ive used many and find ubuntu, kubuntu and debian the best
<Jucato> cpk2: for Hawkwind, e17buntu is the best :P
<Zaire> my only prob with debian is it has a major prob with skype
<avagant> Jucato: I can't make up my mind.
<Hawkwind> Bahhhhhhhh, Ebuntu doesn't seem like it's ever going to happen
<glutGlobe> user___: if you are looking for something to get up and running quick, besides a live cd, go with *buntu
<cpk2> Hawkwind: i know, but like i said since this is #kubuntu you would think most people would say kubuntu is the roxxor
<Jucato> avagant: well, you could always study both, but I don't recommend studying both at the same time :)
<cpk2> e17buntu?
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Ebuntu....Ubuntu based on the E17 window manager
<avagant> Jucato: I've "tried" to dabble in ruby, python, and c. But really didn't get far at all.,
<Jucato> cpk2: my bad, it's Ebuntu :)
<rawrness> just like qwerty and dvorak at the same time :P
<Zaire> edubuntu?
<glutGlobe> avagant: I would say perl.  Its pretty flexible for things outside the term
<Jucato> avagant: I guess it depends on what you ultimately plan to do. to develop or just a hobby
<glutGlobe> rawrness: :-)
<Jucato> Zaire: edubuntu is Educational Ubuntu. Ebuntu is Enlightenment Ubuntu
<avagant> Jucato: Honestly, I really don't know.
<Zaire> ah
<Jucato> avagant: hm.. I'd categorize that as "hobby" :)
<cpk2> haha i dont think you would want to develop in perl
<avagant> Wait there's a EBUNTU too.
<Jucato> avagant: 3rd party/community project
<Zaire> I tried enlightenment in mandrake and it sucked then...also that was v9.2 aswell
<Hawkwind> avagant: It's been started, just not coming along very well
<Jucato> not really affiliated with Canonical
<glutGlobe> the other side of that is that perl can be very hard to read....
<cpk2> Hawkwind: is e17 a "light weight" windows manager?
<Hawkwind> Zaire: That was enlightenment, not E17.  They are two different things
<Jucato> I was looking forward to Ebuntu, until I fell madly in love with KDE
<Zaire> good lol
<Hawkwind> spoop: Yes.  get-e.org to read about it yourself
<avagant> I used KDE for a little bit when I first got ubuntu.
<avagant> It was eating up my computer alive.
<Hawkwind> Hah
<avagant> So I opted to just install it clean by itself and see how that works.
<Hawkwind> Good ole DE for ya :P
<Jucato> heh
<cpk2> glutGlobe: *can be* very hard to read? you mean pretty much is always hard to read? =P
* Hawkwind Whistles innocently and wanders off to bed for the night.  See ya'll in about 3 - 4 hours
<Jucato> Hawkwind: btw, for Edgy, I might try my minimal install again :)
<Jucato> night Hawkwind! :)
<avagant> I want to make cool scripts to make things easier on myself.
<glutGlobe> cpk2: well...you get the hang of it after a while (of staring at the same program).
<cpk2> I am going to try to learn a little bit of setting up a lamp before edgy comes out then install a lamp with edgy
<rawrness> what would i learn to make .bat scripts ?
<avagant> Or just full around and make stupid little windows that pop up and say "Hello World" haha.
<Jucato> avagant: scripts? you best go with bash or python then. just imho
<cpk2> avagant: well perl sure is "cool" hehe one line scripts ftw
<rawrness> that neverclose
<Jucato> rawrness: bash
<rawrness> kk
<glutGlobe> avagant: if thats your goal then you might just stay off perl (cool scripts to save time)
<Jucato> glutGlobe: stay off or stay with?
<avagant> Eh, maybe I should just try a little of each.
<rawrness> Junato know any resources that may help?
<glutGlobe> Jucato: off...perl is hard to learn.
<avagant> It's just all the terminology that kind of throws me off.
<Jucato> glutGlobe: ah ok :)
<Jucato> avagant: that's why it needs to be learned :)
<avagant> Haha, me no good at learn.
<Jucato> knowledge comes with a price. that price is effort :)
<glutGlobe> Jucato: i have spent 4 years learning and still wonder most of the time.
<glutGlobe> ;-)
<rawrness> or dead peoples memories :P
<Jucato> glol
<rawrness> I love wheel of time.
* Jucato is considering borrowing that wheel for a little while...
<rawrness> lol
<rawrness> I wonder how many full  pages   you can print with thouse laser printers that use toner before yoou run out.
<Zaire> how is sec on shipit?
<glutGlobe> rawrness: ?
<Jucato> Zaire: ?
<Zaire> how is sec on shipit?
<rawrness> laser printers toner, how many full pages of text
<rawrness> :P
<Jucato> Zaire: sec = security?
<Zaire> yep
<Jucato> hm.. seems to be ok
<Jucato> I haven't received any spam mail if that's what you mean :)
<Zaire> just curious
<Zaire> I can be paranoid lol
<glutGlobe> you should try it.  Get a new toner (brand new...most expensive) and write a endless loop to print to it. ;-)
<Zaire> lol
<rawrness> or just use the schools :P
<rawrness> the teacher just refilled it
<Jucato> lol
<cpk2> i know this is off topic guys but look at this http://nov.4chan.org/r/src/1161142707922.gif
<glutGlobe> rawrness: I dont know what school you go to but at mine they charge $0.05/page :-( ... unless you plug good ol lappy into the printer
<rawrness> XD
<Jucato> cpk2: lol
<rawrness> its a small school by the cascades
<rawrness> we have about a hour or two ride to get to the pass
<glutGlobe> cpk2:lol
<cpk2> my room mate said the copier at the library was broken the other day and him and his study group spent about half their study copying a math book and some physics stuff
<rawrness> Kill him!
<Zaire> 25 cd order lol
<rawrness> Fun
<rawrness> I ordered the kubuntu live cd from canoical
<rawrness> and it sucked
<Jucato> heh
<rawrness> didn't even detect my dsl stupid thing
<Zaire> just ordered kubuntu, ubuntu and edubuntu
<rawrness> fun :P
<cpk2> i've heard the kubuntu cd is lacking
<Zaire> my server is using it lol
<rawrness> What makes me madder
<rawrness> is i gave away abunch of cds
<rawrness> i might of just turned a bunch of people away :(
<cpk2> with a live cd people dont get to experience the awesomeness of apt-get anyways
<Zaire> I figure I can use the distro's that run gnome as coasters while the ones running kde can stay safe in the cd wallet lol
<Jobberwacky> you can do what you want
<Zaire> actually you can use apt-get in the live cd lol
<rawrness> strange  just found 2 gutair picks in my pocket
<rawrness> i havn't touched mine in months.
<cpk2> not even windows has getting apps as easy it is in apt-get
<Zaire> thats cause windows apps aren't free lol
<glutGlobe> rawrness: you....are really random
<rawrness> THats me
<rawrness> themanwhosaysrawr
<rawrness> thats my new email adress
<glutGlobe> cpk2: did you just....wait.  no you didnt.
<cpk2> lol
<rawrness> Very strange person.
<rawrness> well now i retire to sleep perhaps tomorow everyones
<rawrness> sleep  well and wake
<glutGlobe> rawrness: indeed...class tomorrow!
<avagant> How do you restart X? or even stop it? Reboot?
<glutGlobe> avagant:ctrl-alt-bksp
<Healot> sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop
<glutGlobe> (from the xwin)
<Healot> do that in a tty
<Jucato> "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" works too :)
<avagant> tty?
* avagant head explodes
<globe> lol
<globe> tty=terminal window (no graphical-ness)
<Jucato> avagant: to restart X, "ctrl+alt+backspace"
<Jucato> avagant: to stop X, Ctrl+Alt+F1,then type "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" or the command that Healot gave
<avagant> Ah, I was gonna try this thing for the error device comments I keep getting.
<Jucato> avagant: ah you just need to restart X I think
<avagant> Cept it says 148?? on the page mine is 145.
<Jucato> avagant: the Device number varies
<cpk2> ctrl-alt-backspace is not a nice way to restart x
<avagant> It really doesn't matter, considering kate and kwrite still run.
<avagant> But it kind of freaked me out, since I just installed KDE like 5 hours ago.
<cpk2> avagant: what is the problem?
<Jucato> cpk2: of course a longer way is: K Menu -> Logout/End Session -> Login Screen menu, Restart X Server
<Jucato> !baddevice
<ubotu> baddevice is If you are getting errors similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168  Then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<Jucato> that one ^^^^^
<cpk2> oh the wacom tablet thing?
<avagant> cpk2: That yah.
<avagant> I was wondering to myself how I managed to screw up ANOTHER install.
<cpk2> Jucato: the annoying thing with my kdm stop/restart on my laptop is that it would randomly lose my display
<Jucato> cpk2: um.. it should actually. because it stops KDM
<cpk2> Jucato: I would have to switch to tty log in and reboot blindly =P
<cpk2> Jucato: my display would get no output in any tty
<globe> cpk2: I get the same problem about 1 in 5
<Jucato> oh
<cpk2> i literally logged in and rebooted blindly
<cpk2> and I have no clue what caused it
<cpk2> I have stopped doing init.d/kdm stop/restart from konsole
<avagant> I had the problem where I was trying to install compiz and all that crap in Ubuntu, and suddenly couldn't get any graphics out of gdm.
<avagant> But I did everything by the book.
<Jucato> cpk2: that explains it then
<globe> ug.
<avagant> And that is why I am on Kubuntu today. :D
<cpk2> Jucato: is that a bad thing to do?
<Jucato> cpk2: afaik, definitely
<cpk2> oh, oops
<cpk2> umm how so?
<Jucato> cpk2: you usually stop/restart kdm from a tty
<avagant> But guys I want bouncy stretchy applications and transparent everything.
<Jucato> because you're abruply stopping kdm?
<avagant> That whole cube thing is pretty lame, I don't know why people would want that.
<Jucato> I'm not sure about the technical reasons. but experience tells me it's bad
<intelikey> cpk2 & Jucato what's the issue ?
<globe> avagant: you want fancy graphics yet you IRC?
<cpk2> well my experience tells me its bad too haha
<avagant> :D
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> intelikey: no issue here. just discussing :)
<avagant> I just want transparent everything.
<avagant> Haha.
<avagant> I tried fluxbox, but that was a no go.
<avagant> I have about this (makes tiny motion) experience doing anything computer wise.
<intelikey> Jucato i assumed it was cpk2's issue and you were helping him ?   no?
<cpk2> intelikey: just wondering why I would completely lose display output when i did /etc/init.d/kdm stop/restart from a konsole
<cpk2> i dont do it anymore since it is annoying to have to log into a tty blindly and then blindly sudo reboot
<avagant> Is it easy to install themes, or as hard as I hear it is?
<cpk2> nevermind the fact that rebooting itself is annoying =P
<avagant> That you have manually extract them into a folder?
<cpk2> avagant: there is a theme manager
<cpk2> that reads tars
<intelikey> ah cpk2 because killing kdm sends the kill sig to everything xinit has running.   among the things xinit is controling is xorg
<globe> avagant: easy
<avagant> Is it as easy as Ubuntu?
<avagant> Drag tar into themes, your theme is there?
<cpk2> intelikey: but I dont get output in tty1
<Jucato> avagant: nope.but you don't have to extarct the tar :)
<user___> any idea why when i choose to boot from cd it just boots kubuntu instead
<avagant> Oh sweet.
<cpk2> avagant: download and then tell the theme manager where it is. then it does the rest
<avagant> But you can't drag and drop?
<Jucato> avagant: nope :P
<globe> what irc client do you use?
<cpk2> drag and drop to where?
<avagant> Dangit.
<Jucato> cpk2: themes, like in GNOME
<cpk2> i've never used gnome lol
<Jucato> avagant: btw, KDE handles themes quite differently compared to GNOME
<avagant> Well that sucks, I guess I'm just lazy.
<avagant> globe: Konversation
<avagant> It's the only one I actually like.
<cpk2> avagant: I dont think you realize how easy themes are handled in kde?
<cpk2> avagant: just make sure you have kdmtheme installed first
<avagant> Well I guess if I just make a "theme" folder and send the theme manager there.
<intelikey> cpk2 there shouldn't be any output from a kdm restart issued in a console, except the   two printf lines   "stopping....  [ok]  && starting.... [ok] "
<Jucato> avagant: basically, the reason why it's so easy to theme GNOME is because you basically (keyword: basic) only have one window decoration engine (Metacity's) and one widget style engine (GTK+)
<Jucato> cpk2: err... kdmtheme is for installing graphically KDM themes
<Jucato> only
<avagant> What's the best one for the most awesome themes?
<cpk2> intelikey: *display* output as in the monito has no signal
<avagant> These things, I need to know.
<cpk2> Jucato: didnt he say kdmtheme?
* cpk2 is lost now
<Jucato> cpk2: no. he just said "theme"
<avagant> And added, "best"
<Jucato> lol
<cpk2> avagant: then ignore what i was saying =X
<avagant> :D
<Jucato> "best" is very subjective. you won't be able to get accurate answers
<intelikey> cpk2 are you saying "you can not access tty1?"
<avagant> Um.
<Jucato> "best" would be what works for you, what you like, what you want, what you need :)
<avagant> I didn't know you could do transparent things in KDE until I discovered it and now my menu's are basically see through.
<cpk2> intelikey: everything still works but the monitor gets no signal
<avagant> I need....awesome.
<avagant> It really doesn't matter.
<cpk2> intelikey: basically i just type r e a l l y carefully to reboot
<avagant> Lord knows in like 3 days I'll have to reinstall.
<avagant> That's the current trend.
<cpk2> since i cant see what I am typing
<Jucato> avagant: not if you're careful :)
<globe> cpk2: you wern't kidding when you said blind
<intelikey> cpk2 the vga= line is wrong for your monitor.  edit your boot loader (probably grub) adding vga=0x0f05  that should always give text in console.
<globe> be glad you aren't in my shoes...dvorak on a qwerty kbd...my letters mean absolutly nothing
<globe> *ely
<avagant> So is there something I need to "apt get"?
<javacoder> has anyone run a subversion server from ubuntu?
<cpk2> intelikey: so doing /etc/init.d/kdm stop/restart isnt a bad thing after all?
<Jucato> cpk2: not if you do it in tty, afaik :P
<intelikey> cpk2 what i'm saying is it's a "frame buffering issue."   so if you don't use frame buffering for the console you don't even need to fix the issue.      be advised that you will have text display bootup, but consoles will work and it wont affect the gui at all
<intelikey> cpk2 NO. /etc/init.d/kdm stop/restart isnt a bad thing
<avagant> I just don't want to do anything that's going to screw me up and make me have to reinstall.
<cpk2> intelikey: i'm talking about /etc/init.d/kdm stop/restart from konsole though not tty
<intelikey> from konsole it may cause issues,  one being if your graphic session (kde) saves and restores it's state,  then when it starts it will try to restore the konsole and possably the kdm command.   that would be bad.
<intelikey> aside from that.  i know of no major issues that it would cause.
<intelikey> btw. kde can be set to NOT restore sessions.
<cpk2> i like restoring sessions
<cpk2> I enjoying knowing which desktop amarok will always be in, where kmail is, where konversation is..
<cpk2> i'm sure you get the picture
<intelikey> well that is the only risk that i am aware of.
<Jucato> cpk2: you can always set apps to launch in a specific desktop
<cpk2> but then i would have to open them =P
<cpk2> and gaim refuses to listen to anything i tell it to
<cpk2> it gaves to whatever darn desktop it wants
<Jucato> lol :)
<intelikey> or even save a particular setup as the default and have kde to always load the default
<avagant> So themes?
<cpk2> avagant: like icon themes?
<avagant> Just overall themes.
<avagant> If that includes transparency, osx like, whatever. I need the creme le crop even though my computer sucks.
<cpk2> well i think you would need to go to more than one area but go to system settings then appearance
<intelikey> kcontrol
<cpk2> i just set up a kdmtheme and backgrounds and that is all the prettyness i need
<avagant> But is there something special I should apt-get or anything like....gtk or something?
<intelikey> kcontrol themes
<cpk2> you mean qt?
<avagant> is it qt here? i thought it was gtk or something, who knows.
<cpk2> qt is to kde as gtk is to gnome
<avagant> Righeous.
<cpk2> and you should already have qt installed with kde
<intelikey> kinda hard to install kde without qt
<avagant> I used KDE briefly like a month ago, so I have no idea.
<zardus> hello
<zardus> has anyone ever had trouble booting after adding a SATA controller?
<intelikey> kcontrol is your friend
<peteryu> hello
<intelikey> zardus im sure someone has.
<Jucato> or System Settings (as long as you stay away from .kth/KDE Theme Manager files)
<intelikey> Jucato isn't "System Settings" == kcontrol   :)
<Jucato> intelikey: of course not :P
<intelikey> zardus what exactly is it not/doing ?    and to you get error messages ?
<Jucato> System Settings is a simplified and reorganized KControl :)
<cpk2> does lspci show the controller?
<zardus> intelikey: well, I put the SATA controller in, and I plugged in 3 drives into it. On bootup, it comes up with the SATA controller bios, detects the 3 drives, then goes on to boot from my PATA drive, loads stage 1.5 in Grub, says "Please wait..." and hangs
<intelikey> hmmmm grub
<zardus> well, the interesting thing is that the kubuntu CD won't boot when those drives are hooked up either
<intelikey> drives bios is changed so you will have to reinstall grub i think
<zardus> neither does Damn Small Linux
<intelikey> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zardus> Well, the thing is... I can't boot anything while the drives are hooked up
<zardus> I can unplug the drives, leave the controller in, and boot no problem
<zardus> but with the SATA drives plugged in, nothing will boot. Just hangs there
<zardus> I did reinstall grub just in case
<zardus> but no good :-(
<avagant> Hooly everything got like 30 times bigger.
<intelikey> i'm not a grub fan, can't even use it on this boxen so...    but i can tell you that all you need bios for is to access the boot disk (what ever it is.)  after that linux can take over.   so disabling everthing you can in bios may help.
<zardus> intelikey: good idea, I'll try that
<ian_> does kubuntu have opera? and will  it have no problems running gcompris? im new to linux... sorry for the noob questions...
<cpk2> hooray someone fixed a kdmtheme that I have been wanting to get but wasnt working =D
<intelikey> ian_ opera is not in the standard repositories.  it is avalable tho.
<intelikey> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<avagant> Ok now everything is huge what did I do.
<intelikey> avagant changed font size i'd guess
<ian_> intelikey but it is in the synaptic right? really sorry im looking for a distro.... and im really new so im really overwhelmed on what to use....
<intelikey> possably rez... ?
<intelikey> ian_ see ubotu ^
<cpk2> avagant: try ctrl-alt-minusonnumbpad
<cpk2> or is he not talking about res?
<intelikey> cpk2 i think a theem did it to him
<intelikey> so prolly font size
<Ertain> My display settings (for when my monitor shuts off) are not saved when I log off.  Any ideas?
<intelikey> Ertain kde can be set to save automaticly the settings   kcontrol is your friend.
<intelikey> aka kmenu > System Settings > *
<Jucato> hmm.. I think that was a bug in KDE 3.5.2 and KDE 3.5.4?
<Ertain> Yeah, I think it was a bug, too.
<intelikey> possably-ossably-ossably
<flaccid> possible to install kubuntu from by booting from usb flash drive or floppy then install from cd (can't boot from cdrom)?
<Ertain> Even if I use Kcontrol it doesn't save.
<pacman> anyone know if there is a channel for GIMP?
<Ertain> I think there's #gimp, but I don't know for sure.
<manjunatha> how to get only cannoinical updates in apt
<intelikey> settings in /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> i'm not sure that that link is apropose
<Jucato> <ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<zardus> Bah, crap
<zardus> It gets to the boot point faster, but still no boot :-(
<intelikey> zardus were these new or used drives ?
* intelikey is thinking raid array ???
<zardus> new drives
<intelikey> not raid then....
<zardus> the SATA controller can do raid, but right now it is supposed to just be presenting them as 3 separate drives
<zardus> if I group them into a raid array, then it doesn't boot grub at all for some reason
<intelikey> hmmm   still lean on the idea that grub is now looking on the wrong drive for the rest of it's files....   i could be wrong it could be a real hardware issue.
<flaccid> what to do when can't boot from cd drive?
<flaccid> to install kubuntu..
<zardus> like the sata controller is incompatible with the system?
<zardus> is it worth trying lilo? I mean, the CD fails to boot as well.. Doesn't that use isolinux or something/
<intelikey> zardus yeah but i don't think that will be the final answer on that.  i still think grub will be it.
<intelikey> zardus if you can get anything to boot try lilo.
<intelikey> i have to use lilo cause grub is to week for this setup
<zardus> I'll give it a try right now. gonna unplug the drives, boot into kubuntu, install lilo, make sure it works, and reboot with the drives plugged in
<martinjh99> Morning - Any news on when Egdy is released???
<flaccid> can you do network install of kubuntu
<intelikey> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<flaccid> ta
<intelikey> same factoid for !netinstall    i just like less typing :)
<martinjh99> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<intelikey> so i can type lots more to explain it and look smart....
<intelikey> lol not really.
<intelikey> it was a joke, ok.   gosh !
<intelikey>                                                                                                                                                                                         while true ;do false ;done
<Jucato> ??
<MotorCitymadMan> Sysinfo for 'max': Linux 2.6.15-27-386 running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: AMDAthlon643400+ at 1005 MHz (2011 bogomips), , RAM: 386/1010MB, 106 proc's, 6.39min up
<Lam_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Lam_> neat
<cpk2> Sysinfo for 'snoresqueeze': Linux 2.6.15-27-686 running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.40GHz at 2400 MHz (4806 bogomips), , RAM: 1199/1263MB, 130 proc's, 4.7d up
<intelikey> oh Jucato a resource test.   holds my cpu at about  40.1 %
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> couldn't you have done it in a private room? :P
<cpk2> 0.0 1199/1263mb of ram?
<intelikey> testing resource limits.  yeah  but you wouldn't have had the pleasure of seeing it.  :)
<Jucato> or asking about it :)
<zardus> crap... well, lilo gives me "LILO - Timestamp mismatch" and doesn't boot
<zardus> this is without the drives, though, so its probably something stupid i did
<cpk2> or bashing him for not using a private room? =P
<Jucato> lol
<zardus> wait, that's interesting... if I take out the card altogether, the timestamp mismatch goes away
<zardus> so with lilo it doesn't work if the card is in at all, not just if the drives are plugged in
<zardus> It gave me a warning when I installed lilo the first time. Let me revert to grub and install lilo again with the card in and see if that warning pops up
<zardus> hmm.. warning didn't have to do with the card. it says "Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure. Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/hda1'"
<intelikey> Jucato i have a gui running with twm + this icr connection + playing multimedia files (no skips or jumps in them) + that resource loop  and  total memory used is  15.8 M      on  a k6-ii 350mhz boxen    :)
<intelikey> sounds and looks good  and obviously still has power to spare
<luke_> hey quick question folks...  could somebody explain the difference between the default power profiles?  Powersave vs Conservative vs Ondemand etc?
<intelikey> zardus a warning does not constitute an error
<zardus> yeah. Its the only thing I have to go on, though
<intelikey> if in doubt you can umount proc and run lilo
<zardus> ever run into lilo just not liking a controller card?
<intelikey> no never have yet.
<intelikey> zardus maybe disable evms and see what it does
<MotorCitymadMan> thinking, can you see the smoke, i wonder why more users go for gnome over kde
<intelikey> but i have see the name change warning before...
<intelikey> MotorCitymadMan cause it is the default for ubuntu ?
<MotorCitymadMan> very good reasoning
<marlon__> i prefer kubuntu
<intelikey> i'm not sure that more people do,  in some groups you find trends that you don't find in others....   i think that the statictics will prove that more people choose M$ windows out of ignorance than out of choice....
<intelikey> not that they wouldn't use M$  just that they don't know they have a choice.
<marlon__> that's true dude!!
<MotorCitymadMan> yes, i just burn the kubuntu iso , just as easy , i've found kde to be workable
<MotorCitymadMan> more*
<goliath23> hi
<intelikey> i used windows until xp came out, imo it was regressing not progressing....    i never have been a fan of automatic krap.    "if you make it idiot proof, they will just make a better idiot"
<luke_> can anyone tell me what the difference between standby, suspend, and hibernate are?
<luke_> I always thouht standby and suspend were the same thing
<goliath23> i upgraded to kde 3.5.5 recently using the repository announced on the homepage. sadly the automounting of usb-sticks doesn't work right now (at least that's the most annoying bug ;) .. I don't want to spam bug reports but I couldn't find a note about that problem in the wiki. is it a known problem for kde 3.5.5 on dapper? (the dialog "what do you want to do" shows up, but when I click on "open in new window" nothing happens)
<intelikey> standby just slows things down    suspend hangs them out to dry while hibernate saves them to ram/disk  and kills the thing.
<MotorCitymadMan> goliath23@ same happened to me
<goliath23> so I guess there's already a bug report on launchpad. it#s
<luke_> :intelikey thanks
<goliath23> it's just so hard to find in this sea of bugs. I hope someone pays a horde of students sometime to clean this up ;)
<MotorCitymadMan> not sure, but i fixed with a manual mount dir
<cpk2> thats odd the what do you want to do works for me...
<pacman> I'm lost
<intelikey> !malone
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<intelikey> report it    ^
<intelikey> report it    ^
<intelikey> report it    ^
<goliath23> intelikey: me?
<intelikey> yes
<goliath23> ok
<pacman> anyone familiar with getting a printer set up?
<goliath23> any hint on providing more detailed info on this one? certain kde/konqueror logs?
<intelikey> if you don't find a report on a bug  then report the bug.
<intelikey> goliath23 i'm not the one to answer that actually.
<goliath23> MotorCitymadMan: does navigating to "devices" in konqueror also take you just to /media?
<goliath23> intelikey: ok
<intelikey> jucato you know ?
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<orient2000> pielgrzym> co tam w Polsce sie dzeje? Nikt nie uzywa linuxa?
<pielgrzym> orient2000: eee uzywa ;)
<Jucato> huh?
<MotorCitymadMan> goliath23@ just ? not sure. i always use the shell
<Jucato> sorry I was afk intelikey
<intelikey> <goliath23> any hint on providing more detailed info on this one? certain  kde/konqueror logs?
<intelikey> Jucato ^
<Jucato> bugs.kde.org would be your best bet
<goliath23> MotorCitymadMan: in kde 3.5.4 it would take you to media:/ ..
<MotorCitymadMan> have you tryed ?
<goliath23> Jucato: yes, probably. I think its kde related. but it might be that its a kde bug only surfacing in kubuntu.. well I take another look at bugs.kde.org
<intelikey> goliath23 Jucato sujests  http://bugs.ubuntu.com/   see if it helps you any.   also of note, https://launchpad.net/
<Jucato> intelikey: I didn't suggest bugs.ubuntu.com :P
<intelikey> oh ...
<intelikey> yes my bad.
<intelikey> goliath23 Jucato sujests     bugs.kde.org    ubotu said  http://bugs.ubuntu.com/   see if it helps you any.   also of note, https://launchpad.net/
<intelikey> better ?
<zardus> sigh... everything i can find about this lilo timestamp mismatch says to install grub :-(
<Jucato> lol :)
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> timestamp mismatch ???   hmmm maybe install lilo's mbr on all drives.... ?
<orient2000> What does it mean lol ?
<Jucato> goliath23: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135586
<Jucato> orient2000: laugh out loud
<Jucato> goliath23: http://tsdgeos.blogspot.com/2006/10/solution-for-kubuntu-355-and-usb-not.html
<zardus> it's the only drive on...
<goliath23> Jucato: thanks a lot!
<Jucato> goliath23: those were the results of "kde 3.5.5 usb-stick mount" search in kde bugs
<goliath23> okay, lazy me. sorry
<Jucato> :)
<intelikey> zardus i'm sure you've been here. http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/7537-lilo-timestamp-mismatch.html
<jaime_> porq no kubuntu_es ??
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<intelikey> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=112883
<intelikey> zardus  hehhe clock set to gmt ?
<goliath23> Jucato: thanks, that worked!
<Jucato> goliath23: great! :)
<goliath23> does anyone know how I get the old konqueror profiles back (for example the "open terminal" entry in the extras menu?
<Jucato> goliath23: F8 (embedded terminal) and F4 (separate terminal) ?
<goliath23> Jucato: oh, oky
<Jucato> goliath23: this, too: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror (but I suggest moving them rather than deleting them, just in case you want the defaults back)
<goliath23> ah yes, this one I found already, but it doesn't change the entries in the extras menu
<Jucato> extras menu? or extra toolbar?
<goliath23> the menu
<Jucato> ah. hm.. that I wouldn't know. are you sure you're using the right profile (File Management)?
<goliath23> ah okay, it's back now!
<goliath23> guess I was using the wrong profile
<Jucato> :)
<jende> Good morning folks ;-)
<Jucato> hi jende! :)
<jende> Jucato: howdy, how is your cold?
<Jucato> still not gone. but definitely not worse (yet) :)
<jende> Jucato: dude has pretty much fu**** up his system;
<Jucato> what the?
<Jucato> how?
<jende> Jucato: he couldn't even reconfigure the Xserver, I haven#t got a bit of an iidea ow did that
<Jucato> err... now that's really really bad...
<intelikey> HAH!  ~/   is an invalid path in xcdroast.... how stupid can you get and still breath ?
<jende> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> heh )
<MotorCitymadMan> how to load prog's faster http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#prelink
<jende> Jucato: fdoving tried to help, but even he hadn't had any success nor an idea
<Jucato> whoa?!?! fdoving couldn't solve it? omg!! that is indeed very very bad
<intelikey> MotorCitymadMan does it work in the console ?
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> I'm not sure prelinking still works nowadays...
<jende> Jucato: indeed it is very,very bad...but I guess that dude played a bit of to much with Nvidia and Nvidia beta drivers and simply messed the system up
<Jucato> ugh... nvidia beta drivers... :P
<jende> Jucato: I told dude not to use any beta stuff, but he didn't I guess
<Jucato> oh well :)
<jende> Jucato: basically it's dudes own fault if he is not doing what someone tells him
<Jucato> it's his freedom anyway :)
<jende> Jucato: I brought him into a chroot environment and a dpkg-reconfigure didn't do anything
* Jucato wonders what really really happened...
<jende> Jucato: so do I; cause until yesterday I could bring back almost every single system once I had it in chroot
<jende> Jucato: fdoving asked him what he did and dude said "a lot, but dunno!"
<Jucato> lol
<jende> Jucato: remember that dude always wanted to use beryl? He is more than a newb and bery is still pre-alpha...what combination beryl and a newb...lol
* intelikey tried to help "dude"  but it seemed like a hopeless cause...
<jende> intelikey: he is hopeless
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> well, he's brave for trying new stuff :)
<intelikey> i dont' think he is hopeless but helping him fix a borked boxen seemed hopeless....
<jende> Jucato: that's true, but he should simply listen and following the stuff we're telling him
<jende> Jucato: instead of trying to find the latest experimental nvidia drivers; just to have a better 3D performance
<jende> Jucato: back in a min just getting e a coffee and a smoke *g*
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> me too. gonna make some OJ.
<Jucato> I'm sure intelikey can handle everything in here for a few minutes :P
<intelikey> what the Krap.  why is *buntu distributing "ALPHA" software ?    xcdroast version is  0.98alpha15    i assume that alpha means alpha  ???????
<intelikey> ?
<jende> intelikey: maybe it's got something to do with jrg schilling as his tools are not anymore under GPL?Maybe?
<jende> intelikey: nope, that wouldn't mmake sense, really. would it?
<intelikey> but alpha ?   isn't there a stable ?     no not really it wouldn't.
<jende> intelikey: as much as I knnow - no xcdroast has been always alpha
<thoreauputic> intelikey: xcdroast is kind of old school - any reason you need it?
<jende> intelikey: and it's quite tricky...for newbs not a go...I'd say
<intelikey> it's distributed in the normal ubuntu repos on the LTS release as alpha   hehhe
<intelikey> jende what's quite tricky ?
<momal> bandwidth manager on linux anyone know a good one to use ?... easy to set up and use that works
<intelikey> thoreauputic i always liked xcdroast.    it even works where k3 fails for me.
<jende> intelikey: ah well, you have to play a fair bit in systemfiles, because most recent cd-drives wont be detected.
<thoreauputic> intelikey: true, it seems reliable ( i used to use it but gnomebaker and k3b work for me now)
<intelikey> just modprobe ide-scsi jende
<jende> intelikey: I hadn't had a problem, but a person like dude
<Jucato> anyone know of a good GUI bandwidth monitor for XP?
* Jucato ducks
<intelikey> for xp !
* intelikey shoots low at Jucato 
<Jucato> what you didn't know I've been using XP exclusively for 3 days now :)
<momal> Jucato: Du super Controler (only 1 L) is fairly good... for xp >_<
<jende> Jucato: what is xp?
<Jucato> it's really exciting :P
<momal> anyone know good one for linux ?
<jende> momal: wondershape but it hasnt got a gui
<Jucato> momal: the only ones I know of is KNemo and KNetStat. I'm not sure how easy they are to setup/use though
<momal> jende: is wondershape easy to use ?.. gui doesn't really concern me if i can just do something like port 12345 and have speed settings up/down on them
<momal> jucato: thanks will have a look at them
<intelikey> momal apt-cache search <phrase/name/or/string>       can be filtered real easy with  | grep -e "<what to display>"
<momal> lol i have looked but im asking if anyone has used one that is good and can say use that :p
<Jucato> or "apt:/" in Konqueror gives you a nice GUI interface to both apt-cache and packages.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> prolly just as faster than adapt > search
<Jucato> intelikey: well, not really. Konqueror starts up faster than Adept :P
<intelikey> reread ^
<jende> intelikey: momal, I'd say wondershape is quite easy to handle, but I haven't uused for a long time
<Jucato> ah ok... I misread "faster" :P
<momal> can Knemo change bandwidth usage? from the look of the description it only shows how much traffic is been used
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> momal: err.. sorry, no
<Jucato> isn't bandwidth usage something that depends from app to app?
<johannes> So, who's good at how to get a Canon MP C80 printer to work with Kubuntu? :)
<jende> Jucato: with wondershape you can limit the usage of the bandwidth for each user
<Jucato> jende: aah..
<jende> Jucato: it makes sense in situations where a bunch of people have to share one dsl account, i.e
<Jucato> yeah, it does make sense
<intelikey> thoreauputic and jende, late note on the xcdroast thing ^  my cd burner is an scsi drive  so any burner is "like totally, so..."   :)
<momal> jende: can you use it to set certain ports to limit bw on ?
<intelikey> or burner-soft    that^
<jende> momal: puuuh...I think you could do that, but I'm not quite sure as it is really a long time ago that I had o use it
<intelikey> i may have old hardware. but it was top notch.
<jende> momal: puuuh...I think you could do that, but I'm not quite sure as it is really a long time ago that I had to use it
<Jucato> ah Friendster... I love it when my friends use layouts/profiles that either do not render properly in other browsers, or simply works in IE exclusively :)
<momal> jende: arr ok i'll have alookies at it thanks
<jende> momal: have fun
<intelikey> Jucato or don't scale to window size...  being a console user that agrivates me
<Jucato> that too
<intelikey> side scrolling m3b  hehhe
<intelikey> s/m3b/w3m/    ooops
<Jucato> I was wondering what m3b meant. lol
<intelikey> yeah typo....
<intelikey> off home key
<intelikey> i used to type about 10 words a minute  with one fingure   now i type with all ten about 85 words but some are totally unrecognizable
<intelikey> :)
<jende> :-)
<Jucato> heheheh :P
<cpk2> the worst is when you type tons and then realize your fingers were to the right or left by one
<intelikey> been there.
<Jucato> yeah I've done that a couple of times
<intelikey> hVWBR QW kk
<Jucato> hehe
<intelikey> or havent we all     in example format
* Jucato needs to take a quick nap...
* momal watches as wondershaper flys over his head
<Jucato> damn colds making me drowsy..
<intelikey> yeah and the cold meds compound that
<WitchSword> heya ppl
<Jucato> yeah....
<intelikey> well they always did for me.  i haven't taken anything in 10 years
<Jucato> wow. you must be really really healthy then...
<intelikey> idk
<intelikey> not really, i just don't get sick.
<intelikey> :)
<WitchSword> i have just intalled kubuntu everything works nice on my hp nx6110 laptop but i need software for graphics designing and web designing can anybody help me
<Jucato> anyway, see guys around in a while :)
<momal> 10 years hmm only thing i have had in that time was an ear infection lol.. nothing else lol
<tristan> hi there
<tristan> Now that I moved to beryl from compiz my K menu is not transparent anymore, how can I get this back
<momal> tristan: not the place to ask... goto #beryl and ask :)
<intelikey> WitchSword looked at quanta+  and maybe  kdevelop ?
<maryen> whee! RC1 comes out today!!!
<momal> WitchSword: Gimp is alright for graphic's design you can check that out as well
<intelikey> WitchSword i don't do webdevelopment things so if that's not even close ask someone that has a clue.
<intelikey> yeah gimp for the pic's
<WitchSword> but gimp is not on the cd momal
<momal> I dont' think its big to download
<momal> !gimp
<ubotu> An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<WitchSword> ty
<intelikey> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 2712 kB, installed size 7648 kB
<momal> 2.7mb :D
<CVirus> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<xiao4> hello all~
<jende> WitchSword: gimp is damn cool
<WitchSword> mmmmmmmmm another question
<WitchSword> i got mp3's but amarok doesn't play it do i need a codec?
<CVirus> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CVirus> WitchSword: ^
<jende> WitchSword: yep, libxine-extracodecs
<WitchSword> wow!!!! coool
* WitchSword wanne try now
<WitchSword> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WitchSword> coooool
<intelikey> -  But please use free formats if you can:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jende> intelikey: whoa, I just got a note from ubotu that I should keep the channel family-friendly. funny though, cause I didn't say anything family unfriendly. did I
<WitchSword> erm jende i didn't see anything
<jende> WitchSword: me neither...:-)
<intelikey> idk depends on the familey i guess.
<WitchSword> lol
<jende> intelikey: lol
<WitchSword> ok so i need to convert all my mp3's to ogg eish
<WitchSword> this sounds like more work
<intelikey> could be scripted...
<WitchSword> mp3's are restricted
<WitchSword> what do u mean by scripted?
<jende> WitchSword: some stereos (esp carstereos) dont play oggs
<intelikey> for this in <dir/full/of/mp3's> ;do <your.comverter> $this ;done
<jende> WitchSword: you can write a script and the script is converting all files
<intelikey> actually i havent seen a car sterio that played mp3....  but that don't mean much.
<jende> intelikey: mine does its a Blaupunkt and wasnt even expensive
<jende> intelikey: and my dad has a pioneer and it plays mp3's, too
<dude> hello jende
<sebsoon> clear
<jende> dude: how are you, how ist your xserver?
<dude> jende: cool : )
<dude> tnx
<WitchSword> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jende> dude: could your X-drama get solved last nite?
<dude> jende: yes....hehehe
<jende> dude: how?
<dude> jende: reconfiguartion of x server
<jende> dude: so, you had a misspelling?
<dude> jende: yes...my mistake, first time in linux
<jende> dude: so, morghanhoenix and I were on the right track to get yoou and your box back to live
<sebsoon> Hello.
<jende> sebsoon: hi
<sebsoon> give me channel french plz
<rlj> i am having trouble with keyboard layouts in kde under dapper. my Xorg is set to use a swedish layout which works fine. however, as i'm currently doing work in romania, i'd like to be able to type those chars once in a while. i set up the kde systray applet, but changing to romanian results in a us keyboard map instead. setting to e.g. norwegian works fine and i can type their chars so i think the romanian layout is simply nonexistent or buggy. any ideas how to i
<jende> !fr
<dude> jende: exactly, thanks to guys...big help
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dude> jende: exactly, thanks to u guys...big help
<jende> dude: cool, if everything worked out for you
<jende> rlj: I guess that you have to change your locales, too
<sebsoon> :)
<jende> rlj: type in a console:"sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" and see whether there is romania or not in it
<jende> sebsoon: have fun...;-)
<sebsoon> :)
<rlj> jende: the result of that is that all are up to date and those include only like 10 variants or en_ as well as ro_RO.UTF-8. there is no swedish locale there though which surprises me a bit
<jende> rlj: you know pastebin?
<jende> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rlj> jende: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27190/
<rlj> jende: as i do have working swedish layout even in VTs
<dude> jende: can u suggest some application of kubuntu
<rlj> jende: even russian layout seems to work (get russian chars when i type). so i think it might be a romania-specific locale bug
<jende> rlj: is kde-i18-ro installed?
<jende> rlj: is kde-i18n-ro installed?
<jende> dude: what kind of app?
<dude> jende: utilities
<jende> dude: what kind of utilities?
<rlj> jende: no.
<jende> rlj: without that it wont work, I guess
<rlj> jende: but neither is the respective i18n packages for norwegian, syrian, russian either..
<rlj> jende: loads of other layouts work fine out of the box. it's just the romanian one it seems that results in US instead
<jende> rlj: as much as google told me, you'll need that otherwise...dunno if I'm right here, but it might be worth trying
<dude> jende: can i run adobe photoshop in ubuntu?
<jende> dude: nope
<jende> dude: get gimp instead
<rlj> jende: as far as i know kde-i18n-XX only has the kde translation files for the respective language
<rlj> jende: i even tried syrian layout (which is right-to-left) and it worked out of the box with the systray applet. so i don't think it's a matter of uninstalled packages because then those would not work either
<jende> rlj: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-i18n-ro/2006-February/000087.html
<dude> jende: ok, how do i upgeade my KDE
<dude> ?
<rlj> jende: sorry, my romanian isn't *quite* that sophisticated as of yet ;)
<jende> rlj: http://www.debian.ro/forum/viewtopic.php?forum=2&showtopic=510
<jende> dude: ALT+F2 sudo apt-get install gimp
<jende> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro.
<rlj> jende: that might be worth a shot though
<dude> jende: y gimp?
<dude> jende: ok, how do i upgeade my KDE
<jende> dude: instead of using Adobe PS get, as I just said, Gimp using apt
<jende> rlj: hope it'll help
<dude> ok
<dude> jende: ok, how do i upgeade my KDE
<dude> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<jende> dude: you have to give me a bit more than just utilities to tell you how you can upggrade yoour KDE, you know
<jende> dude: if you go to the section add/remove programs in the system menu you'll find already a bunch of K-Apps
<jende> dude: and?
<jende> dude: whatelse you can do is that you browse www.kde.org
<jende> dude: whatelse you can do is that you browse www.kde.org
<mrcreativ> i need help connecting to the internet
<jende> mrcreativ: what is your problem?how do you connect?via dsl/broadband?
<mrcreativ> i have a dsl modem...
<jende> mrcreativ: keep telling
<mrcreativ> alright...it works fine with windows and everything
<mrcreativ> its only ive been having trrouble connecting with kubuntu
<mrcreativ> i have made the partition and everything, i just need to know if i can connect before i install.
<mrcreativ> i installed it once on my aptop already,
<jende> mrcreativ: nope
<mrcreativ> nope?
<jende> mrcreativ: the interface needs to be get loaded after the kernel has been loaded, so you will have to have either a LiveCD, such as Dapper which will
<mrcreativ> i have a live cd, and i think its dapper drake.
<jende> then try to get a connection to the Inet using DHCP
<mrcreativ> i have booted as live,
<mrcreativ> can u help me to connect using DHCP
<jende> mrcreativ: make sure that DHCP is enabled in the modem/router
<mrcreativ> it has been enabled
<jende> mrcreativ: and you've connection to the net?
<mrcreativ> not thru kubuntu no
<jende> mrcreativ: open a console using ALT+F2
<mrcreativ> done
<jende> mrcreativ: and then type ifconfig
<mrcreativ> ok
<jende> has ifconfig configured an eth0 device?
<mrcreativ> there is a bunch if stuff listed next to eth0. how do i know if its been configured or not
<momal> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/207903 <-- how do i go about doing that i have 2.6.15-27-386 kernel on
<jende> mrcreativ: do you know pastebin?
<mrcreativ> i dont think so...but i dont think i can paste, because im using a laptop and working on kubuntu which is on my pc
<mrcreativ> wait...i may be able to save it as a text file one sec...
<jende> no
<jende> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jende> mrcreativ: please paste and copy the output of ifconfig to pastebin
<jende> momal: what do you mean?I just don't get it
<momal> how do i configure the kernel for those options
<momal> i tried make menuconfig in the kernel source folder but didn't find those settings :S
<dude_> jende: whats the difference between Kofice and openoffice?
<mrcreativ> jende...done
<jende> mrcreativ: have you pastebin the output?If so, I need the URL given to you by pastebin
<jende> mrcreativ: to find your posting
<mrcreativ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27191/
<jende> momal:...hmmm...
<jende> dude_: nothing much, one prefers the Koffice style the other one openoffice.org - it's a question of taste
<WitchSword> laters ppl
<dude_> jende: are you using KDE?
<jende> mrcreativ: okay, do you have the ip address of your router?
<jende> dude_: yes
<dude_> jende: what's version?
<mrcreativ> but isnt it a dynamic address?
<dude_> jende: 3.5.5?
<jende> dude_: 3.5.5
<jende> mrcreativ: nope, the router something like 192.168.2.1
<mrcreativ> u mean the address that i use to configure the router?
<mrcreativ> yeah...
<mrcreativ> i have that
<dude_> jende: how do i check the version of my KDE?
<jende> okay, then let us see if you have a bit of a route: type "route" at the konsole
<momal> dude_: if your on konversation just goto help>about kde
<jvdv> Hi, Jende, do remember me from earlier this week?
<jende> jvdv: I do
<jvdv> I could my Internet from my Kubuntu machine running
<jvdv> Thks for your help
<jende> dude_: open an app, like k3B and open the About section in it there will be a point!About KDE"
<mrcreativ> jende...i type route, what am i looking for
<jende> jvdv: glad to help you
<dude_> jende: ok, tnx, its 3.5.2, how do i upgrade?
<jende> dude_: YOU don't upgrade!
<dude_> jende: ?
<jende> dude_: you may want to upgrade i  2 weeks time to edgy once it is in stable
<dude_> jende: ok, copy
<dude_> jende: thnx
<momal> will edgy have kde 3.5.5 on it by default?
<jende> dude_: dont mix your system, okay
<jende> momal: yes
<dude_> jende: hehehe ok...
<mrcreativ> jende...
<jende> mrcreativ: there should be 2 lines,
<mrcreativ> yeah
<mrcreativ> kernel ip routing table
<dude_> momal: i should not use beryl 4 the meantime,
<mrcreativ> and the second line says destination, gateway, genmask, flags,
<jende> mrcreativ: in the last one it should say in the section router the address of your router. If not we have to try to
<mrcreativ> it says nothing...no numbers
<momal> dude_: oh?
<jende> momal: dude is a total newb and beryl is still in prealpha
<jende> mrcreativ: type route add default gw <the ip of your router>
<dude_> momal: it might crash my system again, hehehe, i dont wana install the whole system again, maybe i'll wait
<momal> hehe... probably just something small killing it :p
<mrcreativ> operation nor supported
<mindspin> sudo
<jende> mrcreativ: type sudo route add default gw <the ip of your router>
<jende> mindspin: ;-)
<dude_> as of now, im still  still learning linux
<mrcreativ> network is unreachable
<dude_> long way to go
<jende> mrcreativ: type sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.101
<jende> mrcreativ: type sudo route add default gw <the ip of your router>
<jende> mrcreativ: and the type sudo route
<micra> Hi. I have 2 sound cards i my computer, how do i choose between them?
<mrcreativ> network is unreachable
<mrcreativ> huh...route shows something now...
<jende> mrcreativ: pastebin it
<mrcreativ> destination is 192.168.2.0
<jende> mrcreativ: pastebin the output of route, don't do it in here, okay
<mindspin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mrcreativ> yeah, but wait, whats the easiset way
<mrcreativ> i cant paste from the linux machine because there is no network remember?
<jende> mrcreativ: just open pastebin using the URL http://pastebin-nl.org and write it down the way you see it on your Kubuntu machine
<mrcreativ> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27193/
<jende> mrcreativ: how is your box connected to the router?
<mrcreativ> ethernet cable
<jende> and the router is supposed to have more than box connected?
<mrcreativ> what exactly do u mean supposed to have? yeah, its a wireless gateway router...with 4 lan connections and wireless
<mrcreativ> windows works perfectly
<jende> mrcreativ: but not with a LiveCD...;-)
<mrcreativ> nope...
<mrcreativ> so...u think i need to install?
<momal> any way i could make my whole kubuntu box run through a proxy? so everything uses the proxy no matter what.. all programs, console apps etc
<jende> mrcreativ: okay, is the IP 192.168.x.x of your router the right one you've given the route add?
<mrcreativ> yeap
<jende> mrcreativ: try that:ping 192.168.x.x
<jende> momal: was that a question or a statement?
<mrcreativ> no response
<momal> jende: question ^^
<jende> mrcreativ: okay, it seems to be that you cant give manual routes while you are on a LiveSystem
<jende> mrcreativ: sorry, mate
<mrcreativ> ok...so u think i should install
<mrcreativ> let me install then
<jende> momal: basically, yes you are able to make a proxy out of your Kubuntu box
<jende> mrcreativ: yep you will have to install it though
<mrcreativ> let me try installing it...will u be online for longer?
<Snifouille> Hey there
<momal> oo no not the question lol.. umm how can i make every program im using on my kubuntu box eg if i use apt-get or kopete or any program on the box it will auto make it goto a specific proxy... so it kinda makes any net traffic use the proxy
<morghanphoenix> what's the command to change ownership of a path? my usb drive seems to be owned by root and I can't copy to it for backup.
<rysiek|pl> guys, need a wee bit o'help here
<momal> morghanpheonix: sudo chown user.group filename
<mrcreativ> who doesnt
<momal> morghanpheonix: command is | chown try chown --help for more info :)
<Snifouille> I'm new to ubuntu, and I'm trying to copy files from ntfs partition to a fat 32 one... The problem is that I'm on the live cd, and i can't mount my ntfs partition (when I try to mount it tells me that it is already mounted or something like that...)
<jende> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Snifouille> On the Live CD, I know how to mount partitions (command mount or fstab) but here I'm on the Live CD...
<morghanphoenix> changing ownership of `sda1': Operation not permitted
<morghanphoenix> something different for a path?
<jende> Snifouille: I guess that wont work while you're just with the LiveCD
<rysiek|pl> my friend on Kubuntu Edgy is experiencing some strange issues with the XServer: X's crashed once and he's unable to log into KDE - everytime he tries X's crash. rebooting, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't help. whatismore, he has this in the .xsession-errors file: http://wklej.org/id/ecc5fa3986 any ideas?
<mrcreativ> jende...ok, its installing now
<jende> rysiek|pl: that's why edgy hasn't been released yet
<morghanphoenix> lin1029kde5150
<Snifouille> jende: okay... :(
<jende> rysiek|pl: it's still buggy, but that is something your friend should know if he goes along with an unstable system:It may crash from time to time
<rysiek|pl> jende: yeah, he knows. but we though there might be some solution. especially taken into account that he had exactly the same problem with Dapper
<rysiek|pl> jende: and it's not "crashing from time to time", it's "crashed once, crashes every time since" :)
<jende> rysiek|pl: maybe it's worth then to open a Bugreport
<t0taln00b> yo
<rysiek|pl> jende: sure, just wanted to ask here, didn't want to bugrep something that's been solved this way or another
<jende> rysiek|pl: and also I would ask the folks on the xserver site if they heard about that problem and if they know a solution
<jende> rysiek|pl: good on ya...
<rysiek|pl> morghanphoenix: I think you might have given us your user's password, you might want to change it ;)
<rysiek|pl> jende: ok, thanks
<morghanphoenix> Allready done
<jende> rysiek|pl: no worries, you're welcome
<t0taln00b> if i enable compositing manager from kde control center i get those nifty effects such as transparency and so on
<t0taln00b> but ..
<morghanphoenix> so, anyone on how to change ownership of paths?
<t0taln00b> beryl doesnt work this way =(
<t0taln00b> can anyone help me plz =)
<morghanphoenix> says not permitted shen I chown
<jende> t0taln00b: ehm...you know that beryl is in pre-alpha and it wont be suppoerted in here?
<rysiek|pl> t0taln00b: gimme a sec, I'll give you a howto that worked for me
<t0taln00b> =)
<t0taln00b> thx
<rysiek|pl> t0taln00b: you're Dapper or Edgy?
<momal> t0taln00b: goto #beryl
<t0taln00b> edgy
<jende> rysiek|pl: thats not the irc for beryl probs
<t0taln00b> i have dapper tooo
<rysiek|pl> jende: right
<rysiek|pl> t0taln00b: register your user with freenode so that we could talk mon priv
<rysiek|pl> t0taln00b: or go here: #t0taln00bandrysiek
<t0taln00b> k
<jende> morghanphoenix: pastebin your fstab and mtab
<jende> momal: isnt that weird...newbs gambling around with beryl
<momal> hehe
<morghanphoenix> sda1 isn't in it
<jende> morghanphoenix: so, now you know what to do.don't you
<t0taln00b> it's just my nick though
<momal> Compiz probly got a lot of people to try out linux lol so now they want beryl since compiz is kinda broken and old lol
<t0taln00b> im not so t0tal n00b
<morghanphoenix> I didn't think removables were supposed to be in fstab?
<jende> t0taln00b: it is pre-alpha that means it has moved into experimental
<mrcreativity> jende...
<mrcreativity> u there?
<jende> morghanphoenix: it depends
<jende> mrcreativity: yes
<jende> morghanphoenix: you want to make a backup is that all?
<mrcreativity> good...installation is done.
<maryen> its funny that compiz is considered old now
<mrcreativity> restarting now
<morghanphoenix> yeah, just dropping stuff on the external.
<t0taln00b> 0000dd thing is that when i disable compositing mng from kcc beryl works but redrawing is as bit laggy =(
<maryen> makes me feel old
<jende> morghanphoenix: lets see if you can make it on the console
<mrcreativity> jende...its possible to configure the boot manager right?
<jende> mrcreativity: yep
<mrcreativity> good. somehow, SUSE feels a lot easier to cofngire
<morghanphoenix> I've been using the console
<jende> morghanphoenix:as sudo?
<momal> maryen: hmm not really old but more like.... outdated probably better word to use
<morghanphoenix> Even tried -r for the path and all files are "not permitted"
<morghanphoenix> yes
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: you are trying to delete files?
<jende> morghanphoenix: type sudo apt-cache search rsnapshot
<mrcreativity> jende...
<jende> cpk2: nope, she is trying to copy files onto sda1
<jende> mrcreativity: yep
<morghanphoenix> okay
<mrcreativity> done...now what do i do
<morghanphoenix> sloacare rsnapshot
<cpk2> sudo mv doesnt work eh?
<jende> mrcreativity: did your internet got configured?
<cpk2> whats the filesystem on sda1?
* cpk2 is guessing its external
<jende> cpk2: its a usb
<mrcreativity> jende...no m8
<jende> mrcreativity: thats weird
<cpk2> so whats the file system on sda1?
<dhq> how do i use wget to get all the files in my server
<dhq> !wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 225 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<cpk2> dhq: man wget =)
<morghanphoenix> nope, mv doesn't work
<dhq> cpk2: no whats the command
<jende> dhq: man wget telly you all about
<momal> dhq: type | man wget | and have lookies should be in there about downloading everything :p
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: mv as sudo? is the sda1 file system ext3?
<jende> dhq: if you want to make an upload you may want to use krusader or konqi
<morghanphoenix> no, ext3 to ntfs, the ntfs is mounted as root
<dhq> wget -r -c  i used it but it only downloads html and gif files
<cpk2> hrmm
<cpk2> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jende> mrcreativity: came an errormsg while Kubuntu tried to set your network
<momal> a usb drive in ntfs that be a first I seen that i only ever see them been used with fat32 :p
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: are you using fuse?
<morghanphoenix> not that I know of.
<morghanphoenix> no idea what that is.
<morghanphoenix> Drive came from my win2k install
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: and ntfs might not be the best idea for an external drive =P
<thoreauputic> morghanphoenix: writing to ntfs is not supported without risky extra stuff
<jende> cpk2: its prolly the worse to use
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: do you still need it to be compatible with windows?
<morghanphoenix> Yes
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: you might want to consider ext2 or fat32
<morghanphoenix> School. work and girlfriend's computer. I'm the only linux box around.
<jende> morghanphoenix: can you reformat it to fat32?
<mrcreativity> jende...
<cpk2> ext2 might even be better
<jende> mrcreativity: yes
<cpk2> but I am not sure how hard it is to get windows to use ext2
<mrcreativity> help
<jende> mrcreativity: you didnt get my question, did you
<morghanphoenix> not without losing 60gb worth of data, can probably back it up onto a win machine's hdd and get it back later
<mrcreativity> no....
<morghanphoenix> but that'd be a leavit it transfering overnight thing.
<jende> mrcreativity: came an errormsg while Kubuntu tried to set your network
<mrcreativity> u mean the above procedure?
<cpk2> morghanphoenix: ok, well we will solve writing to ntfs but keep in mind writing to ntfs from nix is not the safest
<cpk2> and you risk corrupting data
<morghanphoenix> okay, I gotta go for a sec
<mrcreativity> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.101?
<morghanphoenix> be back in a bit
<jende> mrcreativity: no, I mean usually Kubuntu telly you while it is installing if he could get connected to the INet or not
<jende> mrcreativity: no, I mean usually Kubuntu tells you while it is installing if he could get connected to the INet or not
<jende> mrcreativity: in the installation process the latest updates will be downloaded
<mrcreativity> no...
* cpk2 needs to figure a way to learn enough to get the basics of lamp going by the time edgy releases
<morghanphoenix> Okay, going to try something real fast before doing this, I don't want to lose all that stuff if I screw up. Just thought of something else, be back in a bit, hopefully to say nevermind.
<mrcreativity> it just said security updates could not be downloded
<jende> mrcreativity: so, that is an errormessage
<mrcreativity> kinda
<mrcreativity> so...
<jende> mrcreativity: basically what it tells you is that Kubuntu couldn't onto your router or that your NIC couldn't get recognized
<mrcreativity> yes
<jende> mrcreativity: what kind of a NIC is it?
<mrcreativity> nic?
<mrcreativity> well...i think its an nvidia
<jende> NIC=Network Interface Card
<mrcreativity> i know...
<mrcreativity> its an nvidia
<mrcreativity> jende...
<jende> mrcreativity: i just asked google
<jende> mrcreativity: bad news mate, nvidia's fast gigabit ethernet is not quite supported
<mrcreativity> oh...
<mrcreativity> im screwed
<mrcreativity> anyway...
<jende> mrcreativity: wait a sec
<morghanphoenix> Okay, what's the tag for mount that defines the owner?
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: what filesystem?
<morghanphoenix> I just want to try a manual mount since it's not automounting anymore.
<morghanphoenix> should be ntfs, but may be fat32, I could've been wrong.
<morghanphoenix> how do I check the file system?
<mrcreativity> im leaving. i couldnt configure it on my laptop, and its not working on my desktop
<mrcreativity> jende...thanks for all ur help m8
<morghanphoenix> but definatly one of those two.
<mrcreativity> adios
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: mount /dev/hdX /mountpoint -o uid=username
<jende> fdoving: howdy
<fdoving> hi jende.
<morghanphoenix> must specify the filesystem type
<morghanphoenix> how do I check that on an unmounted device?
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: mount -t auto /dev/hdX /mountpoint -o uid=username
<fdoving> then.
<jende> fdoving: dude told me that it was, as you thought, a misspelling prob
<fdoving> jende, ok :)
<morghanphoenix> you must specify a file system type
<fdoving> ok, try with -t vfat
<fdoving> if it doesn't work, try with -t ntfs
<fdoving> i thought auto did the job.
<morghanphoenix> decice does not exist?
<jende> fdoving: shouldn't it be in morghanphoenix's case /dev/sda1
<morghanphoenix> I changed it
<fdoving> you have to figure that out yourself. :)
<Electrolyte> Can someone explain to me how to disable gam_server?
<Electrolyte> It's really starting to annoy me with it's blasted CPU usage.
<Electrolyte> google isn't giving me very good results :/
<morghanphoenix> I learned that one after putting a new file system on my home partition form cut and paste directly from irc
<fdoving> Electrolyte: put 'fsset ext3 notify' at the end of /etc/gamin/gaminrc
<Electrolyte> Thanks.
<morghanphoenix> always check the paths
<fdoving> Electrolyte: that's if you have ext3 filesystems only. make an additional line for each of your filesystem types, and it will not bother you anymore.
<Electrolyte> Only got ext3 :)
<Electrolyte> Do I need to kill gam_server for it to detect the change?
<fdoving> no, it should work instantly.
<Electrolyte> Still using 6% CPU :/
<fdoving> you can try to run 'sudo killall -HUP gam_server'
<Electrolyte> That worked - CPU usage to 0% :D
<morghanphoenix> It gives me the open in new window option when I plug it in, it just doesn't do anything, doesn't even show up as an icon on my desktop
<Electrolyte> Thanks!
<fdoving> :)
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<morghanphoenix> I have only one idea left, use my girl's windows box and winscp to copy it from my computer to hers where the device works.
<cpk2> or plug it into her box and find out the file format?
<cpk2> err FS
<morghanphoenix> how do you do that?
<morghanphoenix> fat32, the vfat tag?
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: fat32 is vfat in mount/fstab, yes.
<morghanphoenix> well, we did that and it said no such device even though it was at /dev/sda1
<morghanphoenix> I think I may have screwed something up at some point.
<cpk2> are you positive its fat32?
<morghanphoenix> That's what windows says, and it should know, right?
<morghanphoenix> 80GB FAT32 USB Mass Storage Device.
<cpk2> one can only hope...
<fdoving> morghanphoenix: what happens when you plug it in? do you get the popup-thing?
<morghanphoenix> Yes, but nothing happens when I tell it to open in a new window.
<fdoving> oh.
<fdoving> what is the output of 'mount' in konsole?
<morghanphoenix> I think I may just do a fresh install, I've been meaning to repartition my hard drive anyways.
<fdoving> is it there at all?
<morghanphoenix> No referance to it, although it mounts as root from sda1
<morghanphoenix> I can see it, just can't alter it.
<morghanphoenix> Only a 5 hour copy on my girl's computer.
<morghanphoenix> I'm glad winscp works
<cpk2> 80 gigs should *not* take 5 hours over a direct connection
<morghanphoenix> USB 1.0
<morghanphoenix> On her box
<esas> hi, here i am...
<esas> can somebody help me
<esas> i cant send something with mailto:
<morghanphoenix> browser set up to use your mail program for mailto: links?
<esas> in quanta...
<esas> what?
<dude> what is the comamnd for searching a installed application?
<morghanphoenix> In quanta?
<jende> dude: sudo apt-cache search
<dude> tnx
<jende> dude: man apt ;-)
<morghanphoenix> I'm going to bed and doing a fresh install in the morning.
<morghanphoenix> doesn't apt have --help?
<esas> yep
<morghanphoenix> much easier to find stuff than man for me.
<cpk2> search doesnt tell you if its installed
<cpk2> policy will tell you if its installed
<esas> that's true
<esas> can somebody help me with the mailto: problem
<morghanphoenix> I didn't know you sent things by mailto: in quanta.
<morghanphoenix> Or am I misunderstanding you?
<esas> no, i wrote it in code in quanta
<dude> jende: "apt-cache search" command just to show the info of an installed app
<morghanphoenix> So it's in a browser? Which one?
<esas> firefox, of course
<morghanphoenix> Does mailto: work on other sites?
<dude> jende: some of the installed app doesnt show on the K menu
<JorixB> I use kubuntu 6.06 and when I insert a cd or usb disk then it appears in media:/ but Its not mounted in /media even after I added the cd drives to fstab I still have to right click --> mount on it in media:/ how can I do this automaticly just like suse did.
<esas> dunnow
<jende> dude: like which?
<morghanphoenix> Try it
<dude> jende: kbfx
<morghanphoenix> If it doesn't you need to set up mailto: in your browser.
<esas> like, try it in Konqueror, if it doesn't work...
<morghanphoenix> Can't help you with that one, I'd only use firefox if I had a gun to my head.
<esas> me too
<cpk2> dude: right click the kmenu then go to menu editor and then save it
<esas> o misunderstanding
<morghanphoenix> but I think konqueror is automatically set up to use kmail, right?
<JorixB> damn i get this endless stream of ksnapshots again like a script starting itself
<esas> i would only NOT use firefox, if'd gun to my head
<morghanphoenix> Did you lean on your print screen key?
<jende> dude: kbfx is not supposed to be really in the menu, as much as I remember
<dude> jende: before downloading an app, there's an info like: section: universe/kde, what does this mean?
<morghanphoenix> I've done that before, took 50+ snapshots.
<jende> dude: that is where the repositories are.
<esas> what
<esas> i triedvit in konqueror:
<dude> jende: so how do i run that?
<esas> white page
<morghanphoenix> I'm gonna play a little rogue and go to bed
<jende> dude: run what?
<morghanphoenix> See you all tomorrow
<esas> error: it can't read it
<dude> jende: so how do i search and run that?
<dude> kbfx
<jende> dude: did you have a look at kbfx?
<jende> dude: do you know hat kbfx is?
<jende> dude: if not do: sudo apt-cache show kbfx
<dude> jende: no idea
<jende> dude: do^^^^^^
<dude> jende: ohh ok, i forgot the apt command
<dude> jende: my mistake agin
<jende> dude: no worries
<jende> dude: still wanna have it?
<dude> jende: never mind... :)
<dude> jende: i can't find it
<dude> it oks
<jende> dude:okay...have you made an sudo apt-cache show kbfx
<dude> jende: ya
<jende> dude: do this: sudo apt-get clean followed by an sudo apt-get update
<jende> dude: otherwise go to www.kbfx.org
<_Shade_> i cannot run an application, because i get this message: Unhandled exception: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<_Shade_> what can i do to get it work again?
<jende> dude: don't give up that quick, mate
<jende> !kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx is a replacement menu for KDE with enhanced features
<_Shade_> so can i do anything with the /dev/dsp?
<jende> _Shade_: what kind of apps you can't run anymore?
* Jucato yawns...
<wabbit> Hi all. I am using dapper ubuntu and have just compiled and installed the latest alsa 1.0.1.13 driver lib and utils packages following instructions from http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Intel&card=ICH+southbridge+HD-audio+and+modem.&chip=ICH6%2C+ICH6M%2C+ICH7%2C+ESB2&module=hda-intel but when I cat /pro/asound/version it displays 1.0.10rc3. Am I missing something?
<jende> Jucato: hey buddy
<Jucato> hi jende :)
<dude_> hi jucato
<jende> Jucato: where have you been...???
<Jucato> oh dude_ you're back
<Jucato> jende: I slept :P
<dude_> jende: forget kbfx
<dude_> :)
<jende> Jucato: doin' better now?
<Jucato> still no change
<Jucato> omg! the bots just walked out...
<jende> Jucato: where about are you anyway?
<malcolm> I'm having problems with my fd0, it mounted fine, i read from it then i removed the floppy, after i went to read from another floppy it nolonger works, and i can't get it to unmout and remount
<Jucato> jende: philippines. P
<jende> Jucato: damn...thats a few K's...;-)
<Jucato> heheh
<Jucato> jende: and you are from where?
<fdoving> malcolm: try 'sudo umount -l /dev/fd0' from konsole.
<dude_> jucato: where in phils?
<jende> lower saxony, germany
<Jucato> oh hi fdoving! :)
<Jucato> dude_: Laguna.
<fdoving> hi jucato. :)
<dude_> jucato: makati
<dude_> :")] 
<Jucato> dude_: hehehe :P
<Jucato> jende: not that far :)
<jende> Jucato: *ggg*
<dude_> ayos
<dude_> :)
<Jucato> !ph
<malcolm> it lets me remount it now even though it when i did umount it told me it wasn't mounted
<Jucato> oh the bots are out.. grr....
<Fuzzy76> Anyone know how to make links from xchat and kopete open in firefox instead of konqueror?
<cpk2> so whats this I hear about "nvidia" driver has some security hole?
<dude_> jucato: age pls
<Jucato> Fuzzy76: System Settings -> KDE Components -> Default Applications -> Web Browser change to firefox ?
<Jucato> dude_: this is not the right place to talk about that :P (23)
<jende> cpk2: yep, I read about it, too on e-eye security, I guess
<dude_> jucato: ok sorry
<Jucato> has anyone confirmed it?
<dude_> :
<cpk2> confirmed what?
<Jucato> the security hole
<jende> Jucato: e-eye security has, I guess
<cpk2> well #ubuntu seemed pretty sure of it
<Jucato> hm...
<cpk2> but you know how quickly they move from a topic in there
<windshear> hello
<windshear> any news on the floppy bug?
* Jucato wonders what we should do...
* cpk2 scared to try talking in #ubuntu much
<windshear> anyone has tried it on edgy with kde 3.5.5?
<dude_> this is not a linux question:
<fdoving> Jucato: run to the nearest computer store, and buy an ati :)
<Jucato> fdoving: no way lol
<Fuzzy76> Jucato, didn't help :(
<dude_> dont u have plans of organizing an grand  eb? :)
<Jucato> dude_: huh?
<Jucato> Fuzzy76: still opening in Konqueror?
<dude_> kubuntu's Grand EB
<dude_> :)
<Fuzzy76> Jucato, yes
<jende> Fuzzy76: KDE-SYSTEMSETTINGS-STANDARDSOFTWARE-WEBBROWSER
<Jucato> dude_: how in the world is that going to happen? we're international you know....
<Jucato> jende: that's what I told him
<cpk2> ubuntu news/security doesnt say anything about this nvidia thing...
<jende> Jucato: it has to work...*grrr*
<dude_> just a thought
<Jucato> I think Fuzzy76 needs to do "sudo update-alternatives x-www-browser" as well?
<jende> cpk2: have you got a link?
<cpk2> jende: to...?
<Fuzzy76> I'll try
<jende> cpk2: to that nvidia issue
<Fuzzy76> Jucato, that line isn't right...
<Fuzzy76> svn://localhost/var/lib/svn/fromcvs/quiz
<Fuzzy76> argh... bad paste
<Fuzzy76> update-alternatives: unknown argument `x-www-browser'
<Jucato> Fuzzy76: hm... I think so... jende would you know the proper entry for the browser in /etc/alternatives?
<MistaED> ooh, would this fix w3m from opening links from xchat?
<Fuzzy76> I'm guess yes, MistaED :)
<cpk2> http://news.com.com/2100-1002_3-6126846.html?part=rss&tag=6126846&subj=news
<dude_> be back, have to remove my hair
<dude_> :)
<jende> Jucato: not really...as it works perfectly here without doing anything on the console
<Jucato> rawr!! "sudo update-alternatives --configure x-www-browswer"
<Jucato> jende: some people have had troubles with Konqueror still being launched even if they changed the default browser to firefox
<Jucato> Fuzzy76: did you get that?
<Jucato> cpk2: looks like Windows drivers aren't affected? lol
<jende> cpk2: nice...not
<jende> Jucato:really?
<Jucato> "The critical flaws were found in Nvidia's Binary Graphics driver for Linux versions 8774 and 8762,"
<cpk2> i'm not really too worried about it anyways
<Fuzzy76> Jucato, update-alternatives doesn't have a --configure option
<Jucato> btw, I was wondering if there were any official statement from NVIDIA. they seem to be silent
<cpk2> what are the odds of most people going to a site that will compromise us like that?
<Jucato> Fuzzy76: ugh...
<Jucato> cpk2: windows fanboys :P
<Jucato> Fuzzy76: sorry, my bad. I'm not on Linux right now. "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser"
<Jucato> hmm.. brb... dinner :)
<Fuzzy76> yay!
<Fuzzy76> jucato is my hero :D
<Fuzzy76> MistaED, now you try! ;)
<jende> Fuzzy76: it works now?
<MistaED> sweet
<Fuzzy76> yup. Worked for me :D
<jende> Fuzzy76: thats good!
<Fuzzy76> I've been struggling with the same problem before aswell.
<MistaED> nice, now links don't open up in that w3m thing
<cpk2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278934 little more info on the nvidia thing for anyone interested
<Fuzzy76> I had an install 6 months ago I deleted in rage because all links started opening in screem html editor
<Fuzzy76> completely useless
<MistaED> hmm, could this be the cause of mine and dad's machine crashing xorg when accessing a certain website?
<MistaED> the nvidia driver issue i mean
<Half-Left> Anyone has a issue with the trash being accessed during startup?
<jende> MistaED: wouldn't really say so.
<reon> Is  /etc/rc.d/  something from 2.4 kernel days ???
<jende> cpk2: thanks for both links, quite annoying but nothing much we can do about
<Half-Left> reon: yep, thats why slackware uses it
<cpk2> well now that I have scared everyone I am going to sleep =)
<jende> cpk2: you haven't scared me, cause I haven't got an nvidia
<jende> cpk2: enjoy yoour sleep
* cpk2 uses an nvidia and isnt worried
<jende> cpk2: <- doesn't surf malicious websites
<jende> as like as noone should
* cpk2 hopes ubuntu.wiki doesnt attack him
<jende> cpk2: lol
<jende> I'll be off for a while...see ya later foolks
<reon> Half-Left, thanks just figured it out. With Debian we have init.d with links to rc[0-xx] .d
<Half-Left> :)
<j2daosh> anyone in here have wine installed?
<granbar> Hey
<granbar> How can I get the mceusb2 module?
<esas_> i've made a programm with quanta, and i want to send a email with mailto: , if i click on send i get a window in Kmail that works but the problem is it won't sent
<granbar> Did you configure kmail?
<esas_> yes
<esas_> ?
<esas_> does someone now the answer? :-)
<esas> hello esas
<esas> it's me, esas
<esas_> hey esas :p
<esas> can someone help us???
<Jucato> someone has a weird case of schizophrenia here.... :P
<esas> pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase
<esas> no, we use the same network, other terminals
<esas> she is sitting in front of me
<Jucato> ah
<esas_> :-)
<esas> :)
<esas_> :p
<Jucato> what's the question? (just came in)
<esas> can someone help us, with the mailto: problem
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> that one... pretty clueles.. :(
<esas> in a browser (firefox), you have a btn, submit, it sends a mail
<Jucato> it won't send in KMail?
<granbar> Hey. How do I build the lirc-modules-source?
<esas> but the mail won't send
<esas> nope
<esas> you need an account with KMail
<esas> but if i want to make one, i have to type something
<esas> in the configure KMail at Sending/Receiving
* Ash-Fox grumbles at kmail, "COME ON! It's only a few 10000 e-mails! Stop freezing up"
<esas> i don't know what
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: a few 10000 e-mails? any client would freeze :P
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, outlook doesn't.
<Jucato> esas: what e-mail service are you using? if it supports smtp (like most services do), they will probably have some instructions on what info to put in
<Ash-Fox> And I am opposed to using outlook, but this is just annoying. Thunderbird locks up for about five minutes, if I delete ONE e-mail on kmail, the entire thing freezes up for some undetermined amount of time
<esas> e-mail service  (like hotmail)
<Jucato> esas: so you're using hotmail?
<eeos> Ash-Fox what version of kmail?
<esas> idd
<esas> indeed
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: hm.. never froze for me...
<granbar> How do I install lirc-modules?
<esas> dunnow, installed dapper-drake 6.06
<Ash-Fox> eeos, the one that comes with kde 3.5.5, I'd look uip the version but kmail is currently frozen
<psb154> lol
<eeos> ah!
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: probably a new bug?
<eeos> Ash-Fox strange it does not freeze on mie
<Ash-Fox> No, had this problem back in kde 3.4 too
<esas> lal
<Jucato> weird then...
<eeos> Ash-Fox sorry mine
<Ash-Fox> You probably don't have as many e-mails as I do
<eeos> Ash-Fox what typo of account?
<Ash-Fox> right now, pop3.
<granbar> make-kpkg
<fdoving> granbar: use module-assistant
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: yeah. just 1k
<esas> #kubuntu-nl
<psb154> 10 thousand is a lot of feckin e-mails
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: maybe you could ask around in #kontact if you want to
<Ash-Fox> psb154, that's what happens when you have a e-mail address longer than eight years.
<Jucato> if you could download e-mails by batch
<granbar> fdoving: Thanks :). But it seems like I can't install build-essentials. ( ... but it's referred to by another package )
<Jucato> esas: I think the problem is that Hotmail doesn't allow pop/smtp so sending through KMail is out of the question (without some 3rd party hack/app)
<fdoving> granbar: it's named 'build-essential' without the s.
<granbar> fdoving: Sorry bout the typo, but still won't work. It's referred to by another package, is what apt-get says.
<esas> Jucato: what do i have to do, then...
<Jucato> esas: just use the web mail interface of hotmail (in Konqueror)?
<esas> just use Konqueror
<Jucato> I'm not sure how to configure Konqueror or KDE not to use KMail for mailto:links though
<esas> Bianca, ge moet da van die printer nog vragen...
<esas_> nee ale ik heb da al gevraagd he gij moet da vragen
<fdoving> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> fdoving: was that belgian?
<esas_> yes :-)
<fdoving> Jucato: host says so.
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> :)
<esas> that was dutch
* Jucato wonders if !de covers them, too
<esas_> nico das wel hetzelfde he :-) of ni :-/
<esas_> ale vraagt gij da nu is van die printer
<esas> ja, maar gij snapt da ni
<esas> nee, kmoet alte veel doen voor u
<fdoving> esas, this channel is english only. that's my point.
<Jucato> esas_ & esas: you could take your conversation to a private chat, you know
<gnomefreak> lol
<esas> o thanks
<esas_> :-)
<esas> but if someone would help us, we wouldn't have the time to chat with each other
<esas> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fdoving> !!!
<fdoving> !!
<Jucato> !
<fdoving> :)
<Jucato> esas: if someone knew how to help you, you wouldn't be waiting anyway
<fdoving> what's their problem?
<Jucato> it's not like we actually don't want to help :)
<esas> i know, but there are 300 people in this thing, and only 2 answer
<gnomefreak> guys anyone notice its the same person?
<fdoving> esas, what's the problem?
* Ash-Fox whipes kmail's settings
<esas_> he's wright :p:p
<esas_> :-)
<Jucato> esas: more than 250 are not active. (just parking)
<esas> were not the same person, were using the same network, other terminals
<fdoving> gnomefreak: they (he/she/it) said something about another user on another computer or something..
<abattoir> esas & esas_ : you are driving all my friend mad :(
<esas_> nico you must ask for that printer  :p:p
<esas> ok, 50 persons are online, and only 2 answer
<abattoir> *friends
<fdoving> esas, ask again please. what is your problem?
<esas_> we have a problem with mailto:
<esas> on the dutch 'forum' are only 4 persons, and nobody answers
<MetaMorfoziS> !mailto
<ubotu> mailto: WWW Forms to Mail Gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-1 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<MetaMorfoziS> bah...
<MetaMorfoziS> so you need to find about it on wiki.ubuntu.com
<fdoving> esas, ok, you have a problem with mailto:, what -is- the problem with mailto:?
<MetaMorfoziS> or whatever, ubuntuforums.org
<MetaMorfoziS> i think he have thunderbird and firefox with not working mailto /links
<esas> we have the code, but on a browser if i want to send the mail, with the link, it won't send, i can't receive the email
<MetaMorfoziS> uumph.
<fdoving> esas, you have to explain what the problem is. i don't understand anything.
<kkathman> sounds like a programming problem actually
<gnomefreak> sounds like an html issue with a mailto link
<kkathman> yep
<esas_> fdovind: read the text by the other esas :-)
<rahmetli> i am uninstalling konsole using purge option in adept,after reinstalling it,it still has the old schemas(changed ones),and i always have problems with saving my own schema in konsole.
<kkathman> and this isnt #html or #php
<_ian_> im using ubuntu 5.10 now i tried using just now kubuntu 6.06 live cd...how come my net connection on kubuntu cant be detected
<Ash-Fox> http://ash-fox.theden.ws/temp/kmail-immidiate-filter <- one thing I really love about kmail is the fact it filters e-mails immidately into the appropriate folders and not after it's downloaded them to inbox etc
<esas> no it isn't the programming is fine, it's the f**king KMail
<esas> that's the reason
<fdoving> esas, if you are programming this is not related to #kubuntu,as this channel is for Kubuntu support, not programming support.
<esas> it's not the programming, it's KMail
<fdoving> esas, if you're certain it's a kmail issue, explain the problem.
<esas> i can't make an account
<esas> it is something with that Sending/receiving
<esas_> what must we fill in to create the wright acount?
<Ash-Fox> esas, what e-mail provider are you using?
<Jucato> hotmail, iirc
<esas> hotmail
<esas_> me to :p
<esas_> :-)
<Ash-Fox> hotmail requires that you pay for a premium account to use a external mail client
<esas> what???
<gnomefreak> kmail doesnt do hotmail
<Jucato> which I already told them a while ago...
<Ash-Fox> gnomefreak, it does, you need to pay a premium :P
<gnomefreak> it doesnt do yahoo either
<esas> but what do i have to do then???
<gnomefreak> Ash-Fox: by default*
<Ash-Fox> it does yahoo too, you need to pay for a premium account
<Jucato> the Free Hotmail and Yahoo! Mail doesn't work with any e-mail client without the use of 3rd party apps
<gnomefreak> install gotmail
<esas> in,adept, install gotmail???
<Ash-Fox> esas, you have to pay money to yahoo or hotmail etc. to use a external mail client. Or some install horrible hack like yahoopops
* gnomefreak thinks its texted based though
<fdoving> esas, what are you trying to do with kmail? what does this have to do with mailto: ? are you trying to send or receive ?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: will they be able to send from the e-mail client using the hotmail account/address?
<gnomefreak> gotmail - utility to download email from a Hotmail or MSN account
<esas> to send, but i cant receive either
<gnomefreak> they would need hotsmtp to send iirc
<gnomefreak> there is also a pop one
<Jucato> which is probably far more complicated for them...
<gnomefreak> hotsmtp - smtp to Hotmail (HTTPmail) gateway
<esas> what???
<gnomefreak> hotway - pop3 to Hotmail (HTTPmail) gateway
<fdoving> esas, sending has nothing to do with hotmail, you can use the smtp-server of your Internet service provider, the one you pay the cable/dsl/dialup bill to.
<gnomefreak> those are the 3 packages
<esas> and...
<Jucato> esas: basically, you need 3rd party apps to be able to use Hotmail with KMail (or any other e-mail client except Outlook)
<esas> ok, then we know that...
<gnomefreak> fdoving: depends is he sending from his hotmail account?
<rahmetli> i am uninstalling konsole using purge option in adept,after reinstalling it,it still has the old schemas(changed ones),and i always have problems with saving my own schema in konsole.
<fdoving> gnomefreak: doesn't matter, i can send with bill@gates.com from my mail client without anyone complaining.
<gnomefreak> fdoving: yes but not from your hotmail account without added apps
<Jucato> fdoving: unless he wants to send it as esas@hotmail.com
<fdoving> Jucato: yes you can.
<Jucato> but not from hotmail, right? only from the smtp of your ISP
<v3ctor> rahmetli: remove the edited schema from ~/.kde/share/apps/konsole
<esas> i tried to send to bill@gates.com
<Jucato> ????
<fdoving> Jucato: correct, but using hotmail when you don't -need- to is unneccessary.
<esas> a window came and i typed something
<esas> i got this
<gnomefreak> fdoving: you cant send email from fdoving@hotmail.com from kmail by default
<fdoving> gnomefreak: sure he can.
<esas> i got a very large error
<rahmetli> v3ctor: thanx
<v3ctor> np
<ravaria> HI!! can anyone tell me the diference between "sudo" & "su"??
<fdoving> gnomefreak: you can send with any address. as from: address. even if it's not yours.
<fdoving> !rootsudo > ravaria
<Jucato> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> !sudo
<Jucato> !sudo
<esas> ok, it's a problem with my host
<fdoving> gnomefreak: the problem appears when you want to receive the mails from fdoving@hotmail.com, sending can be done without talking to hotmail.com.
<v3ctor> ravaria: sudo is a newer applicatin that has more features allowing more granulatrity in your asignment of privliges
<Jucato> !sudo
<abattoir> Jucato: won't work
<fdoving> gnomefreak: reading can not happen without talking to hotmail.com
<Jucato> lol
<abattoir> Jucato: since you asked for !su only less than 8 sec. ago
<Jucato> :P
<ravaria> so sudo is "best" than su
<Jucato> I'm impatient :)
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<abattoir> there you go :)
<Jucato> ravaria: ^^^^^^
<v3ctor> ravaria: it is a bit better because it does log what the users are doing
<abattoir> Jucato: and i think fdoving already gave the links :)
<ravaria> ok thanks
<Jucato> where? :)
<Jucato> oh nvm
<_ian_> i ahve a ubutnu 5.10 now im plannoing to upgrade to kubuntnu 6.06 will my files and bookmarks and all the other stuff be retained when i install kubuntu 6.06?
<fdoving> _ian_: if you upgrade, it will work. do you plan to upgrade from the internet?
<fdoving> if you have a broadband connection i will recommend doing that.
<granbar> I am still unable to apt-get build-essential, fdoving... I'm on edgy.
<_ian_> no....kinda have a big problem with updating some packages kept back i cnat trouble shoot it since its really complicated and i dont know what to do ive been asking the guys from ubuntu but they say i should just install from a cd to get away from all the hassle
<fdoving> _ian_: can you explain what the problem is and pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org) the error messages you get?
<_ian_> ok wait a sec
<fdoving> granbar: what error message do you get when you try to install build-essential?
<granbar> fdoving: I must be retarded. I forgot to do an apt-get update first :P
<fdoving> granbar :)
<granbar> fdoving: Well thanks anyway :)
<_ian_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27214/     there thats all the possible things as they tought me
<fdoving> i'll look at it.
<_ian_> thnx
<Jucato> you have not changed any of your repositories to "dapper"
<danny500> how do I veiw my desktop from anywere in the world?
<danny500> for ubuntu
<fdoving> danny500: install freenx and make sure you can connect to your computer with ssh. bring a nxclient binary everywhere in the world.
<danny500> how do I make a nxclient profile for my pc?
<fdoving> _ian_: do as jucato says, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all 'breezy' to 'dapper'.
<fdoving> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<danny500> ok
<fdoving> danny500: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<danny500> thanx
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<danny500> can I have multipul accounts?
<fdoving> yes.
<danny500> ok
<danny500> thanx again thats all I need to know
<danny500> hey, fdoving
<danny500> do you have myspace?
<fdoving> no.
<danny500> ok
<Jucato> fdoving has yourspace :P
<danny500> i bet
<Jucato> but probably he has MSN Spaces :P
<danny500> which one do you guy's think is better? msn spaces or myspace?
<fdoving> is myspace worth having? what are the spaces for?
<danny500> !myspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myspace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> ok
<granbar> Where is hisspace?
<Jucato> lol
<danny500> myspace is a place to meet people and show who you are and it makes for a really cool homepage
<granbar> But if I'm a nobody?
<danny500> you have to do some coding to set it up though
<Ash-Fox> Then you put music on your webpage and lots of youtube videos
<fdoving> ok, i have a really cool homepage. :)
<danny500> don't matter
<Ash-Fox> Which will make you 'popular' some how.
<danny500> lol
<fdoving> even got a launchpad homepage.
<_ian_> k ill do that
<granbar> Where, fdoving?
<fdoving> launchpad.net/people/frode
<fdoving> :)
<danny500> www.myspace.com/gspotforever
<granbar> Ash-Fox: I've got a myspace, even with a video, but I'm not popular :(
<Jucato> fdoving: social networking stuff. some are good (Multiply.com), some are half good (Friendster), some are just bad :P
<granbar> fdoving: Ka er vitsen?
<granbar> What's the point with launchpad?
<granbar> Is it the same as myspace?
<Ash-Fox> granbar, you don't have enough videos then! and what about background music from people like.. linkinpark?
<Jucato> granbar: definitely not
<granbar> oh
<fdoving> !no > granbar
<Jucato> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Jucato> granbar: ^^^^
<granbar> Linkin Park. Alot of people like linkin park
<fdoving> !no > fdoving
<granbar> Do you have linkin park on your launchpad, fdoving?
<Jucato> granbar: of course he wouldn't
<fdoving> not at all :)
<danny500> lol
<Jucato> didn't you read what I pointed to about Launchpad? :)
<granbar> Yes
<granbar> But still
<granbar> You could add some music
<Jucato> no
<granbar> Come on
<Jucato> Launchpad is purely for business
<Jucato> it's not a social networking service, it is not a webhosting service, it's not a blog
<_ian_> though i cant edit it.... i can only read it
<danny500> in open office word proccessor can I setup a way so that when you click on a certaint word it will go to a certiant page?
<fdoving> _ian_: are you running kubuntu now?
* Ash-Fox nudges kmail, "You can unfreeze now... I don't want you starting a comptition with thunderbird on who can freeze the longest"
<_ian_> nope...ubuntu
<granbar> fdoving: What projects are you working on?
<danny500> does ubuntu have a wmv player?
<fdoving> granbar: kubuntu
<Ash-Fox> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zenz> wow i was here 3 times lol
<granbar> fdoving: Which part?
<fdoving> granbar: here and there, support, bugs, small patches, etc. nothing special.
<Genix|linux> can someone go to terminal type in alsamixer and tell me the values that each thing is set at?
<fdoving> _ian_: ok, in a terminal run 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Genix|linux> i screwed mine up and now my sound is horrible
<fdoving> _ian_: that will let you edit it.
<Jucato> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<Ash-Fox> 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: _ian_ is on Ubuntu
<granbar> fdoving: Cool
<Jucato> *cough* gksudo *cough*
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, ah.
<Jucato> _ian_: please use "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" instead
* Ash-Fox likes mcedit =)
<gnomefreak> Genix|linux: master = 80<>80 base and trebal = 50<>50 pcm = 52<>52
<Genix|linux> gnomefreak: that's all you have in there?
<hom_> hi everyone
* v3ctor likes how these conversation always try to become flame wars
<Genix|linux> no like surround or anything?
<gnomefreak> yep other than headphone 0<>0
<Genix|linux> damn
<Genix|linux> i have like 15 things
<gnomefreak> i have like 6
<ganesh> hello everybody
<BluesKaj> Howdy!
<gnomefreak> 8
<ganesh> iv got a prob with edgy
<_ian_> jucato nothing showed up with that command i mean the proggram went up but no nothing inside
<fdoving> ganesh: ask :)
<yacoob> aha, alternative install iso is here. Now, too bad I'm going drinking tonight, probably will not test it... :)
<gnomefreak> oops
<Genix|linux> i have 42
<Genix|linux> lol
<ganesh> when i reboot my comp system takes me to run level 3
<_ian_> fdoving every single instance of breezy i need to change with "dapper" right?
<ganesh> the screen goes blank and if i press any of arrow keys init level 3 login comes
<Jucato> _ian_: oh? then just open "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<ganesh> fdoving: any idea?
<_ian_> whe i just open i cant write onto it
<fdoving> _ian_: yes. breezy -> dapper, breezy-security -> dapper-security and so on.
<gnomefreak> Genix|linux: suround = 100<>100 center = 100  lfe 100 synth and woave = 80<>80
<fdoving> ganesh: no, i don't experience that on my edgy boxes.
<gnomefreak> cd = 81<>81
<yacoob> abstract kde question, how customizable is bottom bar?
<gnomefreak> ac97 = 80<>80
<ganesh> folks any idea why this happens
<Jucato> yacoob: depends on what you do. it's quite flexible, though
<BluesKaj> OK, Is there a way to switch back and forth between windows and kubuntu without rebooting every time ?
<yacoob> (aka, can I make it not display running apps, or something similar to osx bar :)
<Genix|linux> gnomefreak: thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> yw
<yacoob> BluesKaj, unless you install one in vmware... no ;>
<gnomefreak> Genix|linux: everything else is either noting or 0
<Genix|linux> pl
<Genix|linux> ok*
<fdoving> ganesh: is this a fresh edgy install? or is it upgraded from dapper?
<ganesh> upgraded from dapper
<BluesKaj> yacoob:  there used to be a way in suse from the startup page
<ganesh> fdoving: i am able to start x using startx after i login
<Jucato> BluesKaj: but that reboots the computer, afaik
<fdoving> ganesh: you can check the 5th line in /etc/inittab if it says 'id:2:initdefault:' and it still takes you to runlevel 3 i don't understnad anything.
<ganesh> fdoving: will do that right away
<fdoving> ganesh: ah, then you're in runlevel 2 i suspect, but your X just doesn't start.
<yacoob> BluesKaj, was there? Technically speaking there are possibilities like that, but they require specific installation
<ganesh> fdoving: that is correct
<BluesKaj> yeahm yacoob, basically one is just switching partitions
<fdoving> ganesh: does 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart' start X ?
<fdoving> ganesh: the login manager, that is.
<Genix|linux> gnomefreak: thanks so much man
<gnomefreak> yw
<Genix|linux> my sound finally doesn't sound AS horrible
<Jucato> BluesKaj: but that still involves the computer rebooting. you can add a similar menu to your "Restart Computer" option if you enable it in KDM
<Jucato> I'm just not sure how it works in Kubuntu
<Jucato> (or if it works at all)
<Genix|linux> i mean my surround is still horrible but at least it's not as bad now
<Genix|linux> lol
<Jucato> gah! this flu is killing me!
<danny500> does anyone know how to make it so that when I click one a certiant word in openofficeword it will take me to another area/page?
<BluesKaj> Jucato: ok, i don't see the point of that ...trying to get away from rebooting :)
<ganesh> fdoving:in inittab it says id:2:initdefault:
<fdoving> ganesh: correct.
<danny500> anybody?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: are you sure that SUSE's "feature" doesn't really reboot your computer?
<_ian_> ho about this line
<_ian_> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<Jucato> _ian_: leave that commented/disabled
<ganesh> fdoving: do i need to change that?
<BluesKaj> bummer Jucato...had the flu a month ago ...was particularly virulent ;(
<fdoving> _ian_: you can safely delete it or leave it disabled, (# at beginning).
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I hope my PC doesn't catch my virus :P
<danny500> does anyone know how to make it so that when I click on a certiant word in open office word it will take me to another area/page?
<danny500> linux doesn't have any viruses
<BluesKaj> My memory isn't real good Jucato...it may have rebooted in suse as well
<danny500> does it?
<fdoving> ganesh: no, you do not need to. you can try to shutdown X,and run 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart' see if X starts and the login manager appears.
<Jucato> danny500: sad to say, I'm on XP :P
<danny500> oh
<danny500> windows is only good for playing games
<_ian_> wait...all the lines with # should not be changged?
<Jucato> danny500: I'm not familiar with OO.o. but they might have a way to make hyperlinks?
<ganesh> fdoving: i will try that
<danny500> linux is good for every thing else lol
<Jucato> Dannilion: it's also good when you don't have any other pc around
<BluesKaj> I wish mythtv wasn't so damn complicated to install...looks like a nightmare :(
<Jucato> err. sorry Dannilion that was meant for danny500
<fdoving> _ian_: all the lines with a # at the beginning are disabled, you do not need to change them, but it's not a bad thing to do.
<Jucato> danny500: it's also good when you don't have any other pc around
<Jucato> err... he might remove # from the comments too?
<danny500> what do you mean?
<Jucato> danny500: my Linux PC is under repair. so I'm using my sister's which is XP-only
<_ian_> ok
<fdoving> _ian_: you should not enable them by removing the # at the beginning, you should just change breezy -> dapper, understand?
<danny500> o lol you probably hate it to eh
<fdoving> Jucato: get a livecd :)
<_ian_> so all the lines with the # i need not to change right?
<Jucato> danny500: yeah. I have barely used XP for almost 5 months... now I've been using it for almost 5 days... :(
<BluesKaj> I eventually hope to use kubuntu as my main OS but unsupported hardware drivers and conflicts are preventing me from switching over completely , and I'm not even a gamer :)
<danny500> lol
<fdoving> _ian_: you do not need to, correct.
<Jucato> fdoving: er.. yeah, and setup everything again everytime I reboot? :P
<danny500> that sucks/
<_ian_> ok....
<danny500> just make a smae partition
<Jucato> now if only Kubuntu would release a Live CD where you can save settings on a USB or a HDD, then I would love it :)
<danny500> make a small partition on her computer
<WoodwardAve> does the kde 3.5.5 release for kubuntu have any major bugs?
<fdoving> Jucato: the open office thing: select text -> find hyperlink button in the tooolbars, use it :)
<danny500> how big is the hard drive?
<Jucato> fdoving: redirect to danny500
<fdoving> Jucato: sorry :)
<danny500> I did that
<Jucato> it barely has 5GB left, btw
<danny500> o lol thats a windows cpu for you lol
<Jucato> fdoving: besides, with 256MB RAM only, I doubt I'd enjoy using the Live CD
<fdoving> Jucato: this is for you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<_ian_> wow it worked .....waiting for downloads thouggh ill update you if theres problems thanks
<Genix|linux> ok i got another problem
<danny500> what?
<Jucato> danny500: nah. this creature as a 120GB HDD. my sister has just used up all the space....
<danny500> with what?
<Jucato> danny500: I don't even want to know. lots of stuff...
<danny500> lol
<Genix|linux> i tried to change the default media player to vlc by right clicking on the avi file and going to open with and then other then choosing vlc and clicking the box that says remember application association for this type of file
<danny500> bsb downloads lol
<Genix|linux> but it still always opens in kaffeine
<_ian_> im now doing sudo upgrade
<BluesKaj> Jucato: prolly movies
<_ian_> and its downloading stuff
<Genix|linux> and i can't remove kaffeine i don't think
<Jucato> fdoving: I've seen that before. unfortunately I currently don't have a USB drive large enough for it. is it possible to do that on a HDD instead?
<Genix|linux> anyone know?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: and music I guess
<Jucato> _ian_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (since you're going to Dapper)
<fdoving> Jucato: i can't think of any reason it wouldnt work with a hd.
<danny500> how old is your sister?
<danny500> jucato
<BluesKaj> mp3s don't tke much space ...wav and mov files are a diff story
<danny500> jucato>how old is your sis?
<Jucato> danny500: 27 last I checked. why'd you want to know? :P
<Jucato> BluesKaj: she has *lots*
<danny500> just wondering
<_ian_> oops....its already downloading will that mess that up/
<danny500> yeah it's prob movies and music
<Jucato> Genix|linux: try to check in Konqueror > Settings > Configure Konqueror > File Associations
<Genix|linux> ok
<stylus90> Man
<stylus90> LINUX COol
<stylus90> Eh
<stylus90> KUBuntu Birthday?
<Genix|linux> Jucato: thanks man
<Genix|linux> that worked
<Jucato> :)
<Genix|linux> damn it
<Genix|linux> my wine stopped working right
<BluesKaj> splittsville
<Genix|linux> anyone get shockwave or flashplayer working without wine?
<Jucato> but not that big netsplit :)
<abattoir> Jucato: there was a netsplit?
<BluesKaj> tried fashplyer 7 but it doesn't work on a lotta sites that require the new 8 vers
<_ian_> how will i know if upgrade is done?
<Jucato> a mini-netsplit :)
<Jucato> _ian_: you're thrown back to the command prompt. but since you only used "upgrade" there are still updates not installed I'm sure
<_ian_> yep im doing dist upgrade now
<granbar> fdoving: Do you think there exists lirc binary modules? I'm having problems compiling them.
<|lostbyte|> Kopete takes alot of processage usage..
<|lostbyte|> anyone experiancing this ?
<Jucato> |lostbyte|: in KDE 3.5.5?
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, yes.
<Jucato> afaik, that shouldn't be (at least 0.12.2 in KDE 3.5.4)
<divansantana> any one know news on when edge will be released?
<Jucato> divansantana: target date Oct 26
<divansantana> believe RC1 is due tomorrow.... hope it still is cause there was talk of a delay...
<Jucato> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<fdoving> granbar: no idea.
<|lostbyte|> Jucato, :o
<divansantana> kewl
<granbar> fdoving: k
<Genix|linux> do you guys use synaptic for upgrading and stuff?
<Genix|linux> gui wise
<Genix|linux> not like command line
<divansantana> I use synaptic for gui, not adept, even though am major kde fan
<divansantana> but mainly apt-get unless need gui for simple reasons...
<Jucato> adept is.... um... still a baby...
* Jucato uses aptitude most of the time
<Jucato> aptitude CLI, not the ncurses GUI
* v3ctor uses aptitude all the time
<divansantana> maybe edge adept, will be better, but synaptic seems much much better
<asimon> I use adept when not using aptitude.
<divansantana> hope adept will catchup
<Jucato> divansantana: well, definitely not yet in Edgy :P
<divansantana> Jucato: is there no new adept in edgy ? ? ? :(
<Jucato> unfortunately, nothing new (last I checked)
<divansantana> Great - thanks for popping my bubble ;) Darn, thats a pity, will see...
<Jucato> probably some bug fixes here and there
<Jucato> but nothing drastically new like System Settings
<divansantana> what is adv of aptitude over apt-get ??
<Jucato> handling of metapackages basically
<Jucato> smarter handling of packages, probably
<_ian_> is itnormal for a lot of packages to be held back while dist-upgrade and for firefox to be removed/
<Jucato> hm...
<divansantana> o ok thanks
<zorglu_> why shipit doesnt provide edgy ?
<Jucato> _ian_: I'm not entirely sure. but yes, dist-upgrade would remove some packages
<Jucato> zorglu_: no
<zorglu_> there is something i dont understand about the status of edgy, is it the next stable version or developerement version
<Chousuke> It will be the next stable
<Jucato> zorglu_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue14#head-1e3555bea7bd06018bbadcf89ed23281e09d78f1
<zorglu_> looking
<Jucato> zorglu_: it's the next stable version, but not the LTS
<BluesKaj> the next stable version is available Oct 26 ...heh, I'll prolly wait for a day or 2, til the dust settles to DL it.
<zorglu_> Jucato: what is the difference between 'stable version' and 'lts' ?
<Genix|linux> aptitude is gui?
<Mr_G> To enable the slow query log, start mysqld with the --log-slow-queries[=file_name]  option.
<Jucato> zorglu_: LTS = Long Term Support
<Mr_G> how to start mysql with this program ?
<Jucato> Genix|linux: there's an ncurses GUI for aptitude.
<Mr_G> i always use service mysqld start
<zorglu_> Jucato: i understood that, but this doesnt explain the difference between 'long term support' and 'stable version'
<Genix|linux> hmm
<Genix|linux> ncurses i should check that out
<Genix|linux> aptitude is just apt-get right
<Genix|linux> or no
<Jucato> not really
<Genix|linux> sorry i'm a n00b
<Genix|linux> so how do i use aptitude?
<Grem> just did some updates to kubuntu edgy packages, rebooted, and now kubuntu boots in console :S no errors or such. if I try startkde I get a bunch of Segmentation faults
<Chousuke> Genix|linux: just like you would use apt-gete
<Chousuke> -e
<Jucato> Genix|linux: like "sudo aptitude update" or "sudo aptitude install <package>"
<Chousuke> Genix|linux: except that aptitude unifies apt-cache and apt-get
<Jucato> to use the GUI, just type in "aptitude"
<v3ctor> Genix|linux: to use the ncurses interface just type aptitude
<v3ctor> or: sudo aptitude
<Grem> is there a chan dedicated to kubuntu edgy eft ?
<Jucato> zorglu_: basically they're both stable. LTS just means that they're going to be focusing the support for it far longer than your regular stable release
<Jucato> so it's going to be a lot like Debian's stable releases (Sarge)
<zorglu_> Jucato: ok thanks
<Jucato> Grem: #ubuntu+1 is for general Edgy
<Grem> tks
<_ian_> how will i know if i successfully upgraded my dist?
<Jucato> _ian_: try typing "lsb_release -a" in Konsole
<v3ctor> LTS is geared towards companies or people that don't want to upgrade regularly
<_ian_> still 5.10
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> try dist-upgrading again? (you mentioned some packages were held back)
<zorglu_> v3ctor: yep to people which want to keep their machines running without upgrade issue :)
<v3ctor> yes
<zorglu_> surprisingly me understanding what is edgy make me decides not to update :)
<v3ctor> the non-LTS stable are for those that want "stable" but more cutting edge
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> and Edgy is more than just "more cutting edge". hence the name
<Jucato> so in a sense, Edgy might be less stable as compared to Dapper or Edgy+1. *might* be
<zorglu_> 'cutting edge' is just a cool word for 'unstable' and 'buggy' :)
<Jucato> zorglu_: not really. you can still have cutting edge without being unstable
<v3ctor> zorglu_: no..that is bleeding edge ;)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> terminologies...
<v3ctor> lol
<zorglu_> :))))
<Jucato> you get cut, you bleed :p
<djclue917> zorglu_: Bleeding edge is better. ;-)
<Jucato> gah.. mucus is getting into my brain
<Jucato> whoa djclue917!!!
<Jucato> long time :)
<djclue917> Jucato: yup. I've been busy with acad stuff.
<Jucato> good for you :)
<Genix|linux> v3ctor, Chousuke, and Jucato thanks
<Jucato> hm.
<Jucato> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Jucato> Genix|linux: I forgot that one ^^^^^^
<Grem> so aptitude > apt-get ?
<nonaino> ola alguien habla espaol
<v3ctor> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jucato> Grem: depends on the person using :)
<octan> hi all
<v3ctor> hi octan
<Grem> :)
<Jucato> "better" or ">" is quite subjective :)
<octan> how is the ubuntu server distro ?
<Grem> hehe yeah
<octan> compared to debian
<v3ctor> octan: not bad
<octan> im using debian sarge on my server and i want a upgrade
<CVirus> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<v3ctor> i still use debain for my servers though
<Grem> but removing dependencies installed with a package seems really nice
<v3ctor> still testing ubuntu server
<Jucato> Grem: nice, if you want it. sometimes aptitude can be annoying when it tries to be smarter than you :)
<octan> v3ctor, have you tested the ubuntu server version ?
<octan> ahh
<Grem> Jucato, I see =)
<v3ctor> octan: i am currently testing ;)
* Jucato lost the conversation starting from the word "server" :)
<octan> v3ctor, so far its good? anything i should keep in mind ?
<v3ctor> i haven't noticed anything *bad* so far
<v3ctor> but i have not noticed enough im provement to make the switch either
<octan> does it come with a X or is it only cli ?
<v3ctor> cli
<octan> :)
<v3ctor> but...you can easily add x
<octan> i dont need X
<v3ctor> i also have been using it to install my desktops too
<octan> admining is done on the cli :P
<v3ctor> yup
<v3ctor> no x on any of my servers
<_ian_> nothing hapopoens now
<Jucato> _ian_: when you try to dist-upgrade?
<Jucato> what happened when you tried to dist-upgrade a second time? it donwloaded more stuff?
<IceGuest_5> !gigabyte GN-WP01GS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gigabyte GN-WP01GS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IceGuest_5> !GN-WP01GS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GN-WP01GS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> IceGuest_5: you might have better luck with Google...
<IceGuest_5> tried, I can't find anithing useful
<Jucato> :(
<IceGuest_5> gigabyte GN-WP01GS is making problems
<IceGuest_5> first it works from live CD
<IceGuest_5> now when instaleed it is'nt
<IceGuest_5> kubuntu is great, fast and prety, bat WIFI
<IceGuest_5> HELL
<fdoving> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BluesKaj> I have a prog in the K-menu but it won't launch...it launches ok from the Desktop, but why is it listed in the the kicker if it won't open from there ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: maybe the command in K Menu isn't correct?
<IceGuest_5> ok, back to manual
<BluesKaj> ok, how do i correct it?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: right-click on the entry in K Menu, choose Edit this Item, then compare it with the launcher on your dekstop?
<_ian_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27223/
<nonaino> ola alguien habla espaol
<BluesKaj> what's the path for k-menu anyway ?
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<nonaino> jajaja perdon k sea tan pesao es pa k m pongais los canales
<Jucato> BluesKaj: what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> if I remove the prog from the k-menu can i replace it with working version ?
<zorglu_> an alternative would be the 'kmenuedit' command line tool
<Jucato> _ian_: could you please pastebin again your current sources.list
<Jucato> zorglu_: it's not a command line tool....
<zorglu_> ok this is a tool launchable from command line ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: you can just copy the working command from the desktop launcher and paste it in the appropriate field in the menu editor
<zorglu_> Jucato: not trivial to find vocabulary that suit you :)
<Jucato> zorglu_: heheh! it's launchable from Alt+F2 as well :)
<Jucato> command line tool would be something like apt-get. :)
<BluesKaj> I tried editing the k-menu and adding the new item and it looks good , but it still won't launch from the k-menu :(
<Jucato> hm... that's strange then...
<_ian_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27224/
<Jucato> _ian_: ok I'll look into it
<Jucato> _ian_: by any chance, from the philippines?
<BluesKaj> Jucato, what do you mean by "working command "and where would I find it ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: working command would be the command used, working directory would be the path where the command is
<Jucato> _ian_: you basically have a very messed up sources.list...
<_ian_> i am fromt he phil
<Jucato> _ian_: pareho lang tayo :P
<_ian_> lol
<_ian_> tulong!!!!
<abattoir> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Jucato> _ian_: ok. (but speak in English here :P )
<Jucato> abattoir: yeah I got it. :)
<abattoir> :P
<Jucato> just taking over for fdoving actually :)
<Jucato> (besides, very few Kubuntu users in #ubuntu-ph so I didn't bother lol)
<abattoir> create a #kubuntu-ph ;)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I think not :)
<fladd> hi everyone! I have a question about the look of kubuntu: I have a resolution of 1280x800 on my laptop. In my opinion everything is a bit too big. In windows everything is in a way more compact (on the same resolution). Is there anything I can do about it?
<Jucato> _ian_: hold on, I'm basically rewriting your sources.list
<v3ctor> fladd: lower the font size and change the icon size
<kerian> fladd: I know what you're talking about... my advice is to play around with different themes until you find one that works for you
<_ian_> sure man
<kerian> you can adjust most of the fonts and sizes used for everything under System Settings -> Appearance
<kerian> the trick is figuring out which settings you want to fiddle with :)
<BluesKaj> why is it so difficult to move something into the k-menu ... nothing works
<fladd> kerian, any advices on themes?
<Jucato> _ian_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27226/  corrected sources.list
<Jucato> _ian_: basically you had a messed up sources.list. some where still in breezy. and some were just plain disabled
<kerian> hmm... one of the "crystal" variations has controls for nearly all of the widget sizes
<_ian_> how did that happen in the first placve i never opened that file...ever
<kerian> I think that's what I use on my subnotebook
<kerian> fladd: another piece of advice... alt+right click and drag is your friend :P
<Jucato> _ian_: probably when you first changed it a while ago
<_ian_> might be
<mendred> hi are there any kubuntu packages for openoffice 2.0.4?
<Jucato> !openoffice.org dapper
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB (Only available for amd64 ia64)
<Jucato> mendred: probably not yet, at least not in Dapper
<Jucato> !openoffice.org edgy
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<mendred> shucks
<Jucato> Edgy has it though
<mendred> hope they backport it
<Jucato> hopefully
<orient2000> Hi guys maybe somebody can help me. I am sick and tired of this message. It comes up every time I click update manager.
<orient2000> W: GPG error: http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F120156012B83718
<zorglu_> orient2000: install the key of this repository
<jerre> even i am getting this message
<orient2000> where can I find it?
<Jucato> from the easy source page I guess
<zorglu_> let me look
<zorglu_> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html <- orient2000 seems to be that
<nonaino> ola alguien habla espaol
<zorglu_> !Es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<orient2000> thanks I am going to check it ouut.
<Jucato> ugh.. EasyUbuntu :)
<chowsapal> not at home right now or i could check, but does the kubuntu dapper livecd include knetworkmanager and wpasupplicant?
<nonaino> espaol
<nonaino> alguien habla espaol
<fdoving> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jucato> !knetworkmanager dapper
<ubotu> knetworkmanager: User friendly KDE frontend for NetworkManager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1~svn-r533312-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 263 kB, installed size 1412 kB
<chowsapal> Jucato: does that mean it's on the liveCD? :)
<Jucato> chowsapal: er.. I don't know. I was just checking what it was. :(
<chowsapal> gotcha :)
<chowsapal> gives a GUI interface for WPA / wireless config
<zorglu_> q. i use kopete 0.11.1 and i crash as soon as i do 'configure -> devices'. the webcam working without any issue with other apps. any suggestion ?
<zorglu_> #kopete says it is possible to do video with msn with kopete 0.11 and i would like to try
<BonBonTheJon> zorglu_: that is a known bug, try upgrading
<zorglu_> upgrading what ? :)
<Jucato> Kopete (and KDE probably?_
<zorglu_>      4:3.5.4+kopete0.12.2-0ubuntu1~dapper1 0
<zorglu_>         500 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/main Packages
<zorglu_> is the one i got in the repository...
<Jucato> ooh so Kopete 0.12.2 has finally hit backports :)
<Jucato> zorglu_: yep upgrade to that one
<zorglu_> well i wont update kde without knowing how stable it is :)
<SDY> I seem to have an internet-connection problem over here, who can help me with that?
<zorglu_> i need my box to run :)
<zorglu_> i think i need a crash box to test the stability of the update :)
<archangel_> I need to update my flash
<archangel_> how do i?
<Jucato> zorglu_: you don't need to upgrade KDE to get Kopete 0.12.2 since it's in dapper-backports already (afaik)
<zorglu_> Jucato: 4:3.5.4+kopete0.12.2-0ubuntu1~dapper1 0 <- this doesnt require kde 3.5.4 ?
<BonBonTheJon> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 5068 kB, installed size 16980 kB
<zorglu_> BonBonTheJon: this is the one i got, the bugged one :)
<Jucato> zorglu_: oh my bad
<SDY> My internet stopt working in kubuntu whili it still works in winxp, every settin
<zorglu_> it is ok, i will wait a bit :)
<SDY> g seem to be ok
<Jucato> but at least KDE 3.5.3 is stable
<BonBonTheJon> SDY: can you ping
<SDY> no I can't
<zorglu_> Jucato: ok
<BonBonTheJon> SDY: do 'lspci' and see if it mentions your network card
<SDY> It does, my network card is perfectly vissible, it is even working,
<SDY> I just don't get any traffic
<BonBonTheJon> SDY: do 'ifconfig' to see if you have an ip address
<SDY> BonBonTheJon: any more ideas? I'm working in winxp right know (so I have connection)
<BonBonTheJon> SDY: try 'ifconfig' to see if you have an ip address
<BonBonTheJon> SDY: try 'dhclient eth0' to try to get a new ip address
<zorglu_> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<zorglu_> this may be a cause of trouble too
<BonBonTheJon> zorglu_: true
<SDY> BonBonTheJon: Have tried that, but i do not work with dhcp...
<BonBonTheJon> SDY: so you have an ip address but can't ping.... hmm
<BonBonTheJon> SDY: yeah, try disabling ipv6
<SDY> and how would i do that
<SDY> ?
<BonBonTheJon> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<BonBonTheJon> zorglu_: sorry, he must have missed you doing that
<SDY> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> Thanks for the help!
<zorglu_> BonBonTheJon: no problem :)
<zorglu_> SDY: ubotu is a bot :)
<SDY> zorglu_: newbie, me? What made you think that...
<zorglu_> :)
<SDY> BonBonTheJon: But this can't really be the problem since it worked fine before today
<SDY> BonBonTheJon: besides, my mainboard (onboard lan) is just a couple of days old...
<BonBonTheJon> SDY: well, what changed in the mean time
<SDY> BonBonTheJon: nothing special, turn my pc down yesterday, restarted today, bang, stopt working
<BonBonTheJon> SDY: how did you tell it to get the address
<BonBonTheJon> SDY: during install?
<SDY> BonBonTheJon: which address, IP? Via system settings
<BonBonTheJon> SDY: ok
<SDY> BonBonTheJon: I have also checked te /etc/network/whatsthenameagain file
<SDY> BonBonTheJon: seemed to be allright
<BonBonTheJon> SDY: I don't know, but I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557
<SDY> BonBonTheJon: i'll be reading...
<BonBonTheJon> SDY: print that out or something, and try what it says, and come back and tell me if you figured it out
<SDY> BonBonTheJon: ok
<davide> ciao ragazzi
<davide> c' qualcuno?
<davide> vorre 1 aiuto
<BonBonTheJon> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<davide> per chi ha da poco lasciato WInzozzo
<davide> sorry
<BonBonTheJon> davide: thats ok
<davide> i didn't know it was an english channel
<davide> sorry another time
<BonBonTheJon> davide: if you have a question we can try to help you
<davide> thank u BonBon
<davide> well
<davide> i want to install a printer
<davide> i.e. a canon i250
<davide> i downloaded the drivers
<davide> but now i don't know how it's possible to install them
<trappist> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Jucato> lol
<davide> bob have u understood?
<BonBonTheJon> davide: i think you mean me, i do understand, i'm looking up the answer
<davide> ah thank you
<davide> it's a .gz file
<davide> i've decompressed it
<davide> and now i don't know what file i have to use
<backlash> Has anyone tried the new edgy release?
<BonBonTheJon> backlash: i know some people have, but they have said that not too much is different, beside eyecandy
<backlash> Does it look promiseing at all for a new version?
<rafmad> sta bene
<rafmad> i tried the upgrade
<rafmad> "kernel panic"
<backlash> did you not like it?
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: well there are under the hood differences too
<slow-motion> hallo
<rafmad> ciao
<Jucato> new kernel, new init system (upstart), better USplash, new KDE, new packages, etc.
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: what version of kde is in it
<Jucato> 3.5.5
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: I have that for dapper
<kkathman> ditto
<backlash> yeah I just upgraded to the new kde package today
<rafmad> i too
<backlash> but being new to linux, just installed this last night, I do not notice much differences
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: yes, but Dapper's is an "unofficial" update. Edgy's is default
<rafmad> but what about KDE 4?
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: true
<n8k99> 3.5.5 is mostly bug fixes there are not real noticeable changes
<Jucato> rafmad: still far away I'm afraid
<nonaino> espaol
<BonBonTheJon> davide: i'm still looking into it
<nonaino> alguien habla espaol
<n8k99> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<backlash> how long have you all been useing linux?
<stokedfish> only 3 years
<Jucato> 10 months now
<Jucato> :)
<stokedfish> hm no 4
<backlash> do you use it as your default oS?
<BonBonTheJon> full time about 3 years, i first tried it in 1998
<Hawkwind> Is there any other OS to use ?
<Hawkwind> Hah
<BonBonTheJon> backlash: yeah
<Jucato> yes, until a few days ago when my Linux box broke down...
<backlash> ahah yea
<Jucato> now I have to use the dreaded OS of the quad-colored butterfly...
* Hawkwind Hasn't touched Windows in 5 years and plans on keeping it that way
<backlash> I dual boot xp and linux
<backlash> wow
<backlash> that's awsome
<Hawkwind> I wiped my dual boot of Linux/Windows after only 10 days on Linux.  I never looked back
<BonBonTheJon> davide: have you tried to install it in the control center
<Jucato> not really, considering how some people have used Macs solely for more than that time :)
<stokedfish> yes backlash, default OS here...I still use windows to synchronize my Palm though
<BonBonTheJon> stokedfish: have you tried kpilot
<n8k99> year and half
<backlash> I am mostly into video editing, yet I am sad to see that not many editing programs work in lunix, or I havn't looked deep enough
<stokedfish> BonBonTheJon: yes but too much is missing imho
<BonBonTheJon> stokedfish: like what
<Jucato> stokedfish: I think there's a project on the way called opensync
<BonBonTheJon> !opensync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: i think the new project is supposed to be included in kde4
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: it's a fdo project, iirc
<nonaino> alguien habla espaol
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<backlash> does anyone use linux to do any video editing, or 3D work?
<Jucato> maybe, with Kino or Blender probably
<n8k99> backlash: you can use blender for 3d work
<zorglu_> blender is rather good
<kkathman> Blender for 3D work definitely I'd say
<zorglu_> video editing is a lot more poorly represented tho
<backlash> blender is complicated
<stokedfish> BonBonTheJon: some things you can't synchronize...applications like sunrise, plucker (offline webreader) etc...also, I never got my Palm TX to work at all...can't sync it  (my old Palm worked but now I switched) - I'll look into all that again as soon my second box is set-up...
<n8k99> i also believe that pixar has pushed some of their linux apps back towards teh community
<zorglu_> well doing 3d work is not an easy task
<backlash> I come from Cinema 4D and maya
<kkathman> well, 3d work is complicated
<backlash> I know that
<zorglu_> backlash: maya is available on linux i think
<Jucato> I think blender looks a lot more like Lightwave than Maya or 3DS Max
<BonBonTheJon> stokedfish: i got my tx to work by setting kpilots port to 'net:all' and syncing wirelessly
<backlash> how can I get maya to work on linux
<hades> hi people !
<hades> ive got problems with wifi with kubuntu
<hades> one is on my stational computer
<zorglu_> backlash: at a given point, maya was providing its software on linux, i dont know the current status. check their website
<BonBonTheJon> stokedfish: 'net:any' i just looked it up
<hades> ive got wl54g-pci
<hades> and laptop is d-link dwl-g630
<hades> pcmcia
<BonBonTheJon> hades: what is the problem
<hades> ive checked all the formus and ...
<stokedfish> BonBonTheJon: you got the TX to work? holy shit...that's awesome news man...are you often here in the irc? I'll come back to you if that's okay...right now I'm a bit too busy with work
<backlash> has anyone heard about anything related to video editing on linux?
<hades> BonBonThejon: the problem is to make wifi working
<BonBonTheJon> stokedfish: i keep it up basically all the time
<backlash> I would think that linux would be great for it since it runs with little background apps and can give full power to the programs
<hades> BonBonThejon: to connect to the wifi net
<BonBonTheJon> stokedfish: you just connect the tx to wifi, and you can connect wirelessly
<kkathman> backlash:  try typing *linux video editing* in google...yu might see alot of things :)
<zorglu_> backlash: if you find one which works, tell me :) i looked for one for a long time without success. i only found halfbacked one.
<hades> BonBonThejon: to make the devices seeable bye the system
<stokedfish> BonBonTheJon: are you using a PIM app as well? like kontact or evolution? I used to sync with kontact...
<zorglu_> backlash: the best i has seen is 'pitivy' from gstream guy but it is still beta
<BonBonTheJon> hades: do 'lspci' to see if it is recognized
<stokedfish> BonBonTheJon: I have no wi-fi...doesn't it work the old-fashioned way?
<BonBonTheJon> stokedfish: it syncs with kontact
<BonBonTheJon> stokedfish: i have only gotten the cable to work a few times, where as wireless works every time
<hades> BonBonTheJon: hmmm it is recognized
<stokedfish> BonBonTheJon: I'll get a wireless upgrade then...seriously
<BonBonTheJon> hades: what chipset does it have, broadcom or atheros or other
<stokedfish> I could finally ditch crappy windows...hate it
<hades> BonBonTheJon: but when i am using yhr wlassasistant i cant see any network
<hades> BonBonTheJon: i think other
<backlash> kkathman: I tried that and I am doing a search right now
<BonBonTheJon> hades: what brand
<lipe> someone can send me, or tell me where can i download the iostream.h lib ... that stays in /usr/nclude ?!?!?!
<hades> BonBonTheJon: RaLink
<hades> BonBonTheJon: RT2500
<BonBonTheJon> hades: RaLink? not dLink?
<lipe> someone can send me, or tell me where can i download the iostream.h lib ... that stays in /usr/nclude ?!?!?!
<hades> BonBonTheJon: no i am talking not about the laptop but the station computer with pci card
<lipe> someone can send me, or tell me where can i download the iostream.h lib ... that stays in /usr/nclude ?!?!?!
<hades> BonBonTheJon: so ... on the station one is the WL54g-PCI (RT2500)
<NightBird> lipe, do you have a c++ compiler installed?
<lipe> just g++
<faLUCE>  Hi all, do you know if GCJ, when "compiling" java code, forces always a CNI port (java--->c++) or it "translate" directly Java code into machine code? thnks
<BonBonTheJon> hades: i found this http://www.flamingspork.com/blog/2005/01/14/rt2500-wireless-pci-card-on-ubuntu/ where some one installed a rt2500
<NightBird> hm... then you should have the include file and libraries...
<NightBird> lipe, try reinstalling the build-essentials package
<backlash> has anyone tried xawtv
<lipe> NightBird: but it isn't here ..
<lipe> NightBird: ok ... thx u
<hades> BonBonTheJon: Thanks
<BonBonTheJon> hades: you are going to need internet access to install the software
<hades> BonBonTheJon: maybe You can fidn something about AirplusG ( D-Link) DWL-G630 (PCMCIA)
<AbortD> what is the hotkey for system monitor in kde?
<hades> BonBonTheJon: I have right now the i-net but from a cable
<Captain_Redbeard> Hmm is there a nice network traffic monitor for KDE? that shows connections, ports etc? much like netstat but as an application with a GUI?
<kkathman> AbortD:   ctrl+esc
<AbortD> HOLY MOSES SOMEONE FINALLY GAVE ME A HUMAN RESPONSE
<AbortD> kkathman: can i ask you a question
<kkathman> heh
<AbortD> ?
<Jucato> ???
<kkathman> well you can ask :)
<AbortD> what is a hotkey?
<kkathman> shortcut
<AbortD> is it ps aux or is it ctrl esc?
<hades> BonBonTheJon: i have problems with wifi on 2 computers as I told You before laptopm and a station one ...
<Jucato> keyboard shortcut
<kkathman> ctrl+esc is the shortcut/hotkey for the system tasks that are running
<zorglu_> 'ps aux' is a command, like the ones you can use in a terminal
<BonBonTheJon> hades: yeah, the dlink shouldn't be too hard, i have the dwl-g650, which i imagine are similar
<kkathman> you use ps aux at a konsole or terminal line (i.e. CLI)
<zorglu_> btw what 'CLI' stands for ?
<hades> BonBonTheJon: maybe ...
<kkathman> CLI = command line interface
<hades> BonBonTheJon: i have this laptop turned on so u can tell me what to do ...
<AbortD> thank you
<Captain_Redbeard> Anyone? I need an application that shows connections and request and what ports are used/requested... with a GUI preferably
<AbortD> thank you all
<AbortD> i truely love you al
<kkathman> AbortD:  another terminal/konsole command for monitoring is    top     it continually refreshes
<AbortD> i asked in two ubuntu chans
<AbortD> and they told me ps aux
<AbortD> ps aux
<AbortD> its like morn ps aux is not a hotkey
<BonBonTheJon> hades: do lspci and look for aatheros
<stokedfish> Captain_Redbeard: I know there is one on kde-apps.org...browse that site
<zorglu_> kkathman: ok
<BonBonTheJon> hades: atheros*
<Captain_Redbeard> stokedfish: thanks
<cliebow> anyone else see xchat broken in edgy?
<hades> BonBonTheJon: w8 ill turn it on ... what abut sharing the i-net by wi-fi ? is it a hard thing ?
<hades> BonBonTheJon: any gui tool ?
<kkathman> cliebow:   are you running kubuntu ?
<BonBonTheJon> hades: gui for what
<hades> BonBonTheJon: a tool for sharing the net by wi-fi ?
<cliebow> well new install of edgy --upgrade from breezy
<kkathman> cliebow:  try konversation instead  (xchat is primarily a gnome app)
<cliebow> ok..that is what i am on
<BonBonTheJon> hades: i know it is possible to share internet access by wifi, but I am not sure how off the top of my head
<kkathman> cliebow:  if yer on ubuntu gnome - you might want to get help in #ubuntu then
<BonBonTheJon> hades: i usually just use a wireless router, they are rather cheap
<cliebow> im running primarily kdm with icewm
<cliebow> and ltsp
<kkathman> try konversation then
<hades> BonBonTheJon: there is nothing like atheros
<zorglu_> cliebow: what is 'ltsp' ?
<cliebow> seems fine..just used to the other
<cliebow> linux terminal services
<hades> BonBonTheJon: funny it shows RaLink: unknown device
<cliebow> i am one of the dev guys
<cliebow> i run 100 terminals off one install
<hades> BonBonTheJon: ill take the card away and ill check if anythink changed
* zorglu_ googling for 'linux terminal services' :)
<hades> BonBonTheJon: ok PCMCIA is working
<cliebow> mof fact went to ubuntu bel;ow zero last Nov
<BonBonTheJon> hades: do 'lspci | grep Ethernet'
<cliebow> and going to SF for ltsp by the bay
<hades> Broadcom Ceoporation NetXtreme BCM901 100Base-TX
<hades> BonBonTheJon: but this is the normal card not the wifi one
<hades> for the wiifi it shows
<hades> BonBonTheJon: Network controller: RaLink: unknown device 0302
<orient2000> I have some error coming out of update manager. Anybody can help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27236/
<orient2000> What is a Meta files?
<BonBonTheJon> hades: isnt this RaLink supposed to be the D-Link DWL-G630?
<hades> BonBonTheJon: Yes
<hades> BonBonTheJon: i mean
<hades> BonBonTheJon: this RaLink: unknown device should be the DWL-G630
<BonBonTheJon> hades: can you postbin 'lspci'
<BonBonTheJon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zorglu_> cliebow: i looked at the ltsp.org web site. just a feedback from an user. would be cool to have the doc in html available from the site. i failed to find it on the 'new site' but found an old version on the 'old site'
<bsnider> u there Riddell?
<cliebow> zorglu: it is a mess..most of the new is on wiki.ltsp.org
<cliebow> and that is getting groty
<hades> BonBonTheJon: no such command pastebin
<zorglu_> cliebow: i was trying to understand what is ltsp. can it be summarized as a "netboot + X forwarding" all wrapped to make it easy to use/configure ?
<BonBonTheJon> hades: you need internet access, then copy and paste the stuff from 'lspci' into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<BonBonTheJon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<hades> BonBonTheJon: i cant get the net acces in the laptop without the wifi
<cliebow> yes..thin client using pxe or etherboot to d/l a kernel..nfs mount a file sytem from server and do a switchroot..then an xsession with xdmcp login (classic ltsp)
<cliebow> edubuntu hs its own ltsp
<hades> BonBonTheJon: it shows Network controller: RaLink: unknown device 0302
<cliebow> the mdz and ogra have developed
<hades> BonBonTheJon: iwconfig shows the interface ra0 and card propably RT61
<hades> BonBonTheJon: do i need any drivers ?
<zorglu_> cliebow: yep i clearly see the insterest for 'organization with little money' like school
<hades> BonBonTheJon: what is ndiswrapper ? is it the driver emulator?
<BonBonTheJon> hades: i found something, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=132980
<BonBonTheJon> !ndiswrapper > hades
<orient2000> Anybody know what are Meta files? are they fonts maybe?
<zorglu_> orient2000: it depends on the context of where you saw that
<orient2000> I have some error coming out of update manager. Anybody can help me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27236/
<zorglu_> orient2000: 'meta files' may be 'auxilary file' or 'external file'
<Captain_Redbeard> Bah... adept wont start because another process aparently is in use... aptitude works though... so where is the lock or pid file for adept?
<zorglu_> orient2000: i looked at the link but apparently either the website or konqueror is bugged at the output is trunkated
<Jucato> "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Jucato> Captain_Redbeard: ^^^^
<Captain_Redbeard> Jucato: hah, thanks :D
<zorglu_> orient2000: hmm the output is truncated on firefox too, so apparently the issue is in the website
<zorglu_> orient2000: i dont see any error on the 'seeable' part of it
<zorglu_> orient2000: ok try 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<BonBonTheJon> hades: any progress
<orient2000> One depository was duplicated by easyubuntu. I fixed it. I will do sudo now
<bogo> any one here who could help me out with nvidia geforce 7900gt 2 crt monitorz output?
<bogo> i am using ubuntu...
<zorglu_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zorglu_> i dunno if it helps, it is the only thing i know about this :)
<bogo> i have instaled the drivers
<zorglu_> bogo: what is the problem to meet then ?
<bogo> well i have only one monitor working
<bogo> i am noob sorry have many problems
<bogo> ...
<zorglu_> oh i misparsed the '2 crt' :)
<zorglu_> hmm
<bogo> yes i have 2
<zorglu_> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<bogo> but works only one
<zorglu_> this is the usual stuff for multi monitor
<bogo> can we talk in private?
<chris_kub> please, can someone help me. I installed ATI drivers yesterday and everything worked fine. But today i started the notebook and KDE doesnt start anymore.
<nofrak> error message?
<zorglu_> bogo: hmmm i dont see the need for it. why do you want that
<orient2000> I did sudo dpkg --configure -a and same error remains. It seams like there are some files missing on a server. I have the same problem with a key. Publick key not available.
<chris_kub> nothing
<bogo> here are ppl joining and parting...
<bogo> and i have few questions.-..
<bogo> hard to track
<bogo> ..
<nofrak> chris: just a black screen, or login, or what?
* hazard_ explodes making things more difficult.
<zorglu_> bogo: oh you have trouble with the 'join/part' message ? konversation allow you to ignore them
<chris_kub> nofrak: just a screen with the kubunut logo
<chris_kub> with black background
<zorglu_> bogo: konversation -> configure -> behaviour -> chat window -> hide join/part message
<nofrak> chris: so are you on a different box or using gnome or what?
<bogo> oke
<bogo> much better
<zorglu_> orient2000: from here, i would say the repository has trouble
<chris_kub> im now using windows
<zorglu_> bogo: i use it too :)
<bogo> :)
<nofrak> do you have another desktop installed?
<B-Minus> anyone using kubuntu with a intel 950 GMA card ??
<chris_kub> nofrak: no
<nofrak> chris: have you tried logging into a failsafe terminal?
<chris_kub> nofrak: you mean safe mode? yes
<chris_kub> and it works
<bogo> ection "Device"
<bogo>         Identifier      "NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT"
<bogo>         Driver          "nvidia"
<bogo>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<simse> Hi anyone who has experience with installing a Intel GMA 950 driver?
<bogo> ehh i changed this few minutes ago when i tried to make it work
<bogo> lol
<nofrak> chris: my guess is your problem is with your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<bogo> how can i use backup
<bogo> ?
<chris_kub> nofrak: what can i do?
<bogo> i made backup first
<wimpies> Does anybody know of a good GUI for the automounter ?
<nofrak> chris: use the terminal and edit it using vi, then scroll down to where it says "device" and make sure the driver is correct
<nofrak> chris: if you can read your linux partition from windows, you could do it that way, too
<chris_kub> nofrak: thanks, im going to try. If the driver isnt correct, what do i have to do?
<simse> Anyone who can help me with a i810-driver... Thx
<chris_kub> i cant see the linux partition form windows, how could i ?
<nofrak> chris: it'll say Driver "Something"  .  change "Something" to "whatever driver you installed"
<zorglu_> !anyone >simse
<zorglu_> simse: just in case you wonder why you dont get much help :)
<nofrak> chris: there are a few utilities for it
<nofrak> chris:reading ext3 from win, I mean
<chris_kub> ok, ill try it, thanks, i will tell you if it works, thanks
<simse> !Anyone who can help me with a i810-driver... Thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Anyone who can help me with a i810-driver... Thx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> simse: you might have better luck asking a specific question
<pap> hey   how do I install stuff and what nots
<bogo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<simse> oki
<simse> Ill try then
<bogo> what was that page for twin....
<zorglu_> bogo: !xinerama
<bogo> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<TheGateKeeper> pap: using either apt-get, aptitude, adept or synaptic the choice is yours
<simse> I have a widescreen computer and want the resolution to be 1280x768, but right now it is 1024x768... I dont know how to change it...
<zorglu_> simse: i think there are a tool for that...
<simse> weee
<simse> tell me
<zorglu_> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modify tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386)
<bogo> !info 915resolution
<zorglu_> simse: it is the tool i was thinking about. not sure it will do it for you... but you may check
<zorglu_> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zorglu_> simse: the above link may be of interest as well
<simse> I dont want to be annoing but Im totally newb to linux. just convertet from ws.
<simse> Oki Ill take a look at it. thx
<zorglu_> simse: no problem. read the link, you will get basic info. if you have question, ask them here
<bogo> Section "Device"
<bogo>          Identifier  "Videocard0"
<nofrak> so anybody want to guess why the KLaptop applet refuses to load in Kicker at login?
<bogo>          Driver      "nvidia"
<bogo>          VendorName  "Videocard vendor"
<bogo>          BoardName   "NVIDIA GeForce FX5900XT"
<bogo>          Option      "TwinView"                 "true"
<bogo>          Option      "RenderAccel"              "true"
<bogo>          Option      "UseEdidFreqs"             "true"
<bogo>          Option      "MetaModes"                "1600x1200,1600x1200;1280x1024,1280x1024;1024x768,NULL;800x600,800x600;640x480,640x480"
<bogo>          Option      "SecondMonitorHorizSync"   "30-110"
<bogo>          Option      "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-160"
<bogo>  EndSection
<bogo> what should be here for me ?
<bogo> i use geforce 7900 gt
<bogo> ?
<zorglu_> nofrak: i dunno about the guess game, but i noticed the same problem on my box
<simse> zorglu: thank you
<Jucato> bogo: please don't flood
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bogo> why is scream oppening all http
<bogo> how can i change this?
<stokedfish> Now listening: Monsieur's departure by Qntal on Silver Swan
<stokedfish> hmm, works
<simse> zorglu_:
<zorglu_> simse: i agree :)
<simse> I have installed a package called 855resolution, but when i try to enter it doesnt work
<simse> do I have to reboot to make the package work?
<zorglu_> simse: well i dont use it... so i cant really help you
<pap> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<zorglu_> one day i should try tho, as i have a laptop with a 'widescreen' too
<simse> all right
<SDY> BomBonTheJon: Hey, I'm back. My internet still isn't working...
<SDY> BomBonTheJon: I've done everything you sayd and did evrything on that site, nothing..
<SDY> Is there anybody around who knows a thing or two about networking in kubuntu???
<fdoving> SDY: yes, hang on, i'll just have to do a reboot.
<SDY> fdoving: ok
<rag> hola *
<rag> please!
<SDY> rag: wat's up?
<rag> any way for install on several machines?
<rag> install same software on all machines
<rag> script?
<SDY> rag: you mean through a network?
<rag> yeah
<rag> now, i doing ssh root@ip aptitude install x
<rag> but i see than not is the solution
<SDY> rag: check this one: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Network-Install-HOWTO.html
<rag> ok! thanks
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<zorglu_> rag: just in case you feel more confortable in spanish
<rag> thx!
<luigi> oooooo
<luigi> italiani???
<zorglu_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<B-Minus> be
<B-Minus> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<B-Minus> :s
<B-Minus> belgium
<zorglu_> B-Minus: french will do ?
<B-Minus> no
<B-Minus> dutch
<zorglu_> what is the code name for dutch langage ?
<zorglu_> !du
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about du - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<B-Minus> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<B-Minus> :p
<zorglu_> ok :)
<rag> SDY; help
<SDY> rag: yes?
<rag> SDY: I need find a solution for install for example any software (kstars ;-) example) on all machines of my network
<SDY> rag: so just for programs, not full os?
<rag> SDY: just programs
<rag> not os
<dhq> can someone help me Nagios 2.5 installation
<SDY> rag: how big is your network than?
<rag> a little
<rag> 8-10 computers each
<SDY> rag: ok... mm, never tried this before myself...
<rag> this work: ssh root@IP aptitude install X
<zorglu_> there is a ssh version which handle mutiple ssh at a time
<rag> SDY: but not is solution
<rag> zorglu: which?
<zorglu_> !info clusterssh
<ubotu> clusterssh: administer multiple ssh or rsh shells simultaneously. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.18.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 33 kB, installed size 160 kB
<rag> zorglu: ah ok i see it, but your recomendation for me?
<zorglu_> well you can try it and see if it helps ?
<rag> zorglu: i have install it , yesterday, but is graphical tool?
<rag> zorglu: i need on command line
<SDY> fdoving: are you back yet?\
<fdoving> SDY: back.
<zorglu_> rag: it is the onely one i know like that
<fdoving> SDY: what's your problem?
<zorglu_> personnaly i would do a bash script, rag
<DjDarkman> is there someone here who had compiled wine on a 64 bit kubuntu?
<SDY> fdoving: you are good with networking right?
<rag> zorglu: yes, thanks , i want do it
<fdoving> SDY: depends on your problem.
<rag> zorglu: but... how to insert root passwd? do yo know? i doing sometime but now i forget... ;-(
<zorglu_> rag: 'sudo passwd' and then type the root passwd
<verwilst> hi
<rag> zorglu:  but... how to insert root passwd? do yo
<verwilst> anybody using an nvidia card with edgy?
<rag> zorglu: sorry
<zorglu_> rag: sorry too :) i dont understand what you mean :)
<rag> zorglu: ssh root@192.168.0.124 aptitude install mozilla-firefox-locale-es-es
<rag> zorglu: perdon
<zorglu_> rag: oh ok, look at the ssh configuration to get RSA/DSA authentication
<rag> zorglu: this command prompt me for a passwd root
<SDY> fdoving: well, since tomorrow my internetconnection isn't working (no traffic) in linux. In winxp it still works, same device
<zorglu_> rag: it is safer and especially doesnt ask for a password :)
<SDY> fdoving: I can ping to localhost, but that's it
<rag> zorglu: how to?
<fdoving> SDY: ok. are the network devices up? do you get a ip address on the device?
<zorglu_> rag: 1. google for it, 2. follow the instruction found :)
<rag> zorglu: always from same machine no?
<zorglu_> or ask more here :)
<rag> zorglu: true?
<rag> zorglu: ok thx
<zorglu_> ok i will even google for you :)
<SDY> fdoving: yes, I did some tests like lspci -> ok, ifconfig says 0 on RX packets and TX packets
<rag> zorglu: o yeah goog my friend
<fdoving> SDY: but does 'ifconfig' list the device? does it have an ip?
<rag> zorglu: our tonight friend...
<zorglu_> http://kmself.home.netcom.com/Linux/FAQs/sshrsakey.html <- this one seems good rag
<SDY> fdoving: it does lidt the device and it does have an ip
<SDY> fdoving: static ip bytheway
<rag> zorglu: thx
<zorglu_> SDY: can you ping the other boxed on the same LAN, durectly using their IP
<zorglu_> or the gateway
<fdoving> SDY: are the static settings the same in linux as in windows?
<rag> zorglu: time to work
<rag> zorglu: thanks!
<SDY> fdoving: the same
<SDY> zorglu: no, i can't ping the gateway
<fdoving> SDY: what did you change? i assume this worked before?
<dhq> > why do i get this error  "./install.sh: 130: Syntax error: "(" unexpected"
<SDY> fdoving: It did, but it just didn't work anymore when i booted this morning...
<zorglu_> SDY: from ifconfig output "RX packets:5036339 errors:2 dropped:19 overruns:2 frame:0" <- do you noticed any unusual number of error/dropped/etc...
<fdoving> dhq: the install.sh script uses bash-only code, and the shebang (first line) says #!/bin/sh and expects /bin/sh to be bash, but it's not. it's dash. change to #!/bin/bash
<SDY> zorglu: RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<zorglu_> SDY: TX is similar i guess
<fdoving> SDY: is the route set correctly?
<zorglu_> SDY: can you cut/paste from this box ? like what is the output of 'ip route'
<Arlington> hi! my amarok won't start when i press the icon in start menu but it starts when i use konsole mode and run it using sudo "amarok"
<Arlington> anyone that has a clue what's going on?
<SDY> fdoving: how do i know?
<SDY> zorglu: no, ij'm now in winxp...
<fdoving> SDY: do as zorglu_ says. 'ip route'
<jdunn> help
<fdoving> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<fdoving> :)
<fdoving> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fdoving> jdunn: ^^
<gemidjy> are Edgy artoworks for OO.org and GIMP ready somewhere?
<SDY> zorglu: what can i see from ip route?
<fdoving> SDY: you can see the routing table.
<zorglu_> SDY: hmm this make the help harder...
<fdoving> SDY: the last line is the essential one. 'default via .....'
<SDY> zorglu
<zorglu_> SDY: next time you run linux, put the output of "ip addr; ip -s link; ip route" all those command in a file readable from window
<SDY> zorglu: anything else?
<zorglu_> SDY: and put the output of "sudo iptables -L" in a file too
<zorglu_> that's the only one i see...
<zorglu_> thinking...
<zorglu_> SDY: ok copy the /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg too
<fdoving> and maybe /etc/network/interfaces too
<zorglu_> fdoving: you see other ?
<david> am I being a total n00b, or has the Alias function dissapeared from Kopete?
<zorglu_> good idea :)
<zorglu_> SDY: thats the only one i see...
<david> (v0.12.3)
<fdoving> zorglu_: i can't think of anything more either..
<fdoving> brb. eat.
<DaSkreech> Alias?
<SDY> zorglu & fdoving:  maybe /etc/reso
<zorglu_>  /etc/reso ?
<zorglu_> i dunno this one :)
<SDY> zorglu & fdoving:  maybe /etc/resolf.conf  ?
<zorglu_> oh yeah may be good too
<zorglu_> SDY: in short you try to gather as many info as you can which may be of use
<Arlington> hi! my amarok won't start when i press the icon in start menu but it starts when i use konsole mode and run it using sudo "amarok"
<zorglu_> SDY: it will help the 'cant cut/paste or execute cmd' issue
<SDY> zorglu & fdoving:  ok, I'll be back in a while!
<zorglu_> SDY: you said it was working and now it no more work, correct ?
<SDY> zorglu: correct
<zorglu_> SDY: finding out what change would be good :)
<SDY> zorglu: i will
<DaSkreech> Arlington: What about just amarok>
<DaSkreech> no sudo?
<dimman> hi there how r u???
<Arlington> DaSkreech: dosn't start
<DaSkreech> Does it throw an error?
<Arlington> i'll paste bin it
<longmatys> Hi, i have problem with kmix. It just never save the state of sliders. Do you know what with it?
<Arlington> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27244/
<zorglu_> q. am i the only one to see truncated output from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<gemidjy> are Dapper artoworks for OO.org and GIMP avl somewhere?
<zorglu_> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<zorglu_> !baddevice
<ubotu> baddevice is If you are getting errors similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168  Then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<Arlington> but it worked earlier today and i havn't changed anything.
<zorglu_> Arlington: it will help the baddevice stuff. not directly related to your problem thor
<zorglu_> well something changed :)
<Arlington> zorglu_: i know you showed me taht earlier
<m_tadeu> why my CTL+ESC does not show the process window?
<zorglu_> because you forgot the r between ct and l :)
<dimman> hi i'm new user with kubuntu
<dimman> may i ask a quest?
<zorglu_> Arlington: i dont see any obvious error in your output
<zorglu_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dimman> ok
<dimman> :)
<Arlington> okay well amarok dosn't start .-(
<m_tadeu> hehe
<shanky> good night
<longmatys> Do anyone know about the kmix  problem?
<dimman> i have a big database in ntfs what i can do to make some changes with kubu?
<zorglu_> dimman: your question is very unclear :)
<zorglu_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<m_tadeu> longmatys: the one about the volume and the keyboard?
<dimman> ok make again
<zorglu_> dimman: what is this database
<zorglu_> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<dimman> i want to del or add some pic in ntfs partision
<zorglu_> dimman: just in case you feel more confortable with 'other alphabets' :)
<dimman> thks!!!
<m_tadeu> but there should be a shortcut for the process window, right?
<dimman> :)
<shanky> which is the configuration tool for scanners in kubuntu?
<zorglu_> dimman: oh ok, you want to access ntfs
<longmatys> m_tadey: I dont know about keyboard problem. but my kmix doesnt save its state on close. If I start it again all my changes are forgotten
<longmatys> It is very easily reproducible
<zorglu_> http://www.linux-ntfs.org/ <- dimman it may be of help
<dimman> i have the access but not the right to change!!!
<dimman> thanks friend!!!
<longmatys> I tried few scripts for saving and restoring mixers, but none works
<m_tadeu> longmatys: try to delete the config files
<longmatys> ?
<zorglu_> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-3g <- this is supposed to provide read and write access dimman
<longmatys> Which one? rm- a /etc/* :)
<dimman> thanks friend!!!
<dimman> :)
<dimman> :)
<longmatys> It doesnt work for 2 users on the same machine
<m_tadeu> longmatys: /home/you/.kde/share/config
<longmatys> ok, i
<longmatys> ll try it
<fdoving> logankoester: don't delete anything in /etc/ unless you know what it is.
<megamasterx> Hello everyone
<m_tadeu> does anyone know where to config the shortcut do the process window?
<MegaMasterX> I need a free VB.NET IDE for kubuntu.....all the ones I found are shareware...
<asmo674hurt> how to set up original usplash?
<longmatys> m_tadeu: i looked at .kde/share/apps and there are other configs too. I don't want loose my konsole setting and others. Can you more specify which configs to delete?
<zorglu_> m_tadeu: kmenu -> system config -> region && access -> keyboard hortcut  -> short task manager
<zorglu_> m_tadeu: up to you to fix the typo :)
<m_tadeu> longmatys: delete only the ones trlated to kmix :)
<BonBonTheJon> MegaMasterX: you can't program in vb .NET in linux
<m_tadeu> zorglu_: thanx a lot :)
<MegaMasterX> I can't?
<dimman> Q: how can i add programme in kubu?
<fdoving> asmo674hurt: in konsole 'sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so'
<longmatys> There are my configs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27245/ I don
<BonBonTheJon> MegaMasterX: you can program in C# using Mono, but .NET needs a run time which Microsoft hasn't made available except in Windows
<zorglu_> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<longmatys> 't see any related to kmix...:(
<asmo674hurt> fdoving, thnx!
<zorglu_> dimman: the above link is for you
<MegaMasterX> >.< I don't want to learn C...
<dimman> thks!!!!!!
<dimman> :)))
<longmatys> A can't understand how to use adept. All I need is console aptitude - excelent search facility
<maryen> fdoving: where is my Edgy RC1 >:(
<BonBonTheJon> MegaMasterX: C# is similar to vb
<fdoving> maryen: it's here tomorrow.
<BonBonTheJon> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.13.6-0ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<maryen> it was delayed?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<MegaMasterX> I got mono, but I don't know how to run it
<gemidjy> BonBonTheJon: no sh*t, c# is far away from vb
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb *!*n=humbalo@61.42.37.46 %*!*@AStrasbourg-252-1-42-201.w83-196.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*@210.5.70.229 *!*@dsl-225-59.hive.is *!*RandomDu*@*.res.rr.com *!*n=noxion@*.cable.mindspring.com]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb *!*@190.45.3.26 *!*n=oem@*.pool.t-online.hu]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<longmatys> It seems I will build my own kmix and trace down, where is an error. I even tried kmixctrl for saving state, but it never worked too
<Hexidigital> anyone using the app kxdocker that can tell me where the .xml config file should be located?
<BonBonTheJon> MegaMasterX: try http://www.mono-project.com/GtkSharpBeginnersGuide for a tutorial
<MegaMasterX> ok
<dimman> Q: the console says that i'm not a root-user
<dimman> it needs a pss!
<MegaMasterX> use sudo
<m_tadeu> longmatys: there are several config files for kmix...did you tryed to deletem them all?
<MegaMasterX> dimman: Example: sudo chmod +x name_of_file
<MegaMasterX> just to name one
<dimman> the sudo was for me???
<MegaMasterX> yea
<MegaMasterX> Use it before your commands
<dimman> and then?
<MegaMasterX> >.> Continue with what you were doing
<longmatys> m_tadeu: I didn't find even one of them
<MegaMasterX> Thing about sudo is that you have to enter the root password only once.
<dimman> i want to install a prog
<rag> zorglu: are there?
<dimman> type: sudo
<MegaMasterX> yea
<MegaMasterX> just sudo
<dimman> apt- get install
<MegaMasterX> yea
<dimman> ?
<MegaMasterX> sudo apt-get install
<rag> zorglu_: are there?
<dimman> thanks!!!!
<dimman> :)
<MegaMasterX> np
<dimman> :)
<rag> zorglu_: look this, Allow secure, authenticated remote access, file transfer, and command execution without having to remember passwords for each individual host you connect to
<m_tadeu> longmatys: weird...I have 3 on config dir
<rag> zorglu_: but it ask me for a passphrase
<BonBonTheJon> MegaMasterX: heres another article for you http://visualbasic.about.com/b/a/102482.htm
<longmatys> I found them, they are in .kde/share/config
<zorglu_> rag: just press enter :)
<dimman> MEGA that is the message:Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<MegaMasterX> :O
<MegaMasterX> You're still trying the apt-install, correct?
<MegaMasterX> Did it prompt you for your root password?
<rag> zorglu_: if i press enter... without type passphrase, prompt me for normal passwd root
<longmatys> I delete them, but it didn't work
<rag> zorglu_: please help me, now ten minutes i am a teacher for a class
<zorglu_> rag: then you did something wrong somewhere :) i do it everyday without ssh asking me anything
<rag> zorglu_: gnu/linux of course... i fight for it, always!
<m_tadeu> longmatys: did you restart kmix?
<longmatys> rag: I think, that better is to change your sudoers file to allow you use all commands without prompting for password
<m_tadeu> longmatys: after deleting?
<BonBonTheJon> dimman: you need to do 'sudo apt-get install program' and insert program name
<dimman> i type "sudo enter then apt-get install captive-static-1.1.7-0.rpm enter
<dimman> is that correct?
<MegaMasterX> no
<rag> zorglu_: ok, no passphrase , no passwd, on your systems?
<MegaMasterX> type this together:
<MegaMasterX> sudo apt-get install AppName
<longmatys> m_tadeu: sure. Stop it, delete them. Run it, change it, close, run - changes are gone... :(
<BonBonTheJon> dimman: you need a .deb file
<MegaMasterX> Depends.
<zorglu_> rag: exactly, and i followed the insttruction from the page i gave you
<dimman> ok wait to do!
<rag> zorglu_; sudoers file not possible, it is for a public access center ;-)
<MegaMasterX> Dimman: sudo apt-get install AppName
<BonBonTheJon> MegaMasterX: he's trying to apt-get an .rpm file
<rag> zorglu_; ok, your system not ask you for a passfhrase?
<dimman> it needs a password!
<MegaMasterX> Type the root password!
<MegaMasterX> :)
<rag> zorglu_: enter directly?
<BonBonTheJon> dimman: your password
<dimman> nowhere in istallation asks me for root pass!
<MegaMasterX> Type it in.
<rag> zorglu_: ok, read this Allow secure, authenticated remote access, file transfer, and command execution without having to remember passwords for each individual host you connect to
<BonBonTheJon> dimman: with 'sudo' you type in your password
<rag> zorglu_: i think that this solution is for one passwd many hosts
<TheGateKeeper> dimman: if you are trying to install a rpm then you need to use alien, & be warned even after you have installed it it may well not work
<rag> zorglu_: for many hosts, one passfhrase for many hosts, without remember root passwd of each machine
<dimman> kubu what type of progr. needs to work?
<rag> zorglu_: please confirm me
<rag> zorglu_: my linux class, other moment i enter here, ok? thanks zorglu!!! a lot
<fjsanchez> Hi
<fjsanchez> Where can I set up the parameters of my samba network throught interface?
<fjsanchez> I can modify it in smb.conf
<fjsanchez> But I'd like to know where are these parameters set alreaady
<BonBonTheJon> fjsanchez: if you edited smb.conf then do 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart' to restart samba
<fjsanchez> No, it's not the problem
<fjsanchez> I'd like to know where KDE set the default parameters
<fjsanchez> In my smb.conf there are no workgroup or description tags
<gemidjy> are Dapper artoworks for OO.org and GIMP avl somewhere?
<fjsanchez> But them appear
<gemidjy> artworks*
<BonBonTheJon> fjsanchez: i dont understand, can you rephrase the question
<fjsanchez> Ok, sorry for my english
<fjsanchez> I'd like to know if KDE has any dialog where I can change my workgroup or description shown in samba
<fdoving> fjsanchez: kmenu -> run command -> type 'kcmshell kcmsambaconf' and press enter.
<BonBonTheJon> fjsanchez: there you go, I was looking it up
<fjsanchez> This is what I was looking for
<fjsanchez> Thankyou very much
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<alejandro> anybody knows how to solve the konq_iconview problem of kde 3.5.5 ??
<Rakzor> Does anyone know why Kubuntu won't let me mount a hard drive?
<SDY> fdofing: hey, I'm back
<dhq> sudo pear upgrade     PEAR-1.3.5 Did not download dependencies: pear/XML_RPC, use --alldeps or --onlyreqdeps to download automatically pear/PEAR requires package "pear/XML_RPC" (version >= 1.0.4) No valid packages found upgrade failed
<icheyne> Rakzor, because you haven't got your fstab fixed up?
<Rakzor> Uh, what's that?
<icheyne> it's a file that controls your mounts
<icheyne> it's not *too* difficult to configure
<Rakzor> Ah, how would I set it up?
<icheyne> but it's a bore
<icheyne> wish Linux would set it up automatically
<icheyne> :(
<Sanne> hi
<Rakzor> =(
<icheyne> there are loads of tutorials on the web
<icheyne> seriously
<Rakzor> Ah kk
<icheyne> it's a common problem
<icheyne> it's not rocket science at all
<Rakzor> w00t, at least I know I didn't do anything wrong.
<icheyne> just got to configure a few switches
<icheyne> /etc/fstab
<Rakzor> Thanks, by the way.
<SDY> fblinding: Are you there?
<SlimG> does the command "$ dpkg --print-architecture" on a 64bit cpu (regardless of amd/intel) return "amd64" ?
<trappist> yes
<trappist> SlimG: ^
<trappist> err, well, it does on amd64
<SlimG> trappist: Thanx :)
<trappist> I don't have an intel box handy :)
<SDY> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<BonBonTheJon> trappist: intel returns i386
<fdoving> BonBonTheJon: not EMT64s
<BonBonTheJon> fdoving: what?
<fdoving> when running on a 64bit distro, that is.
<fdoving> BonBonTheJon: when running intel 64bits on a 64bit kubuntu it won't return i386.
<BonBonTheJon> fdoving: oh, disregard, I dont have 64-bit
<SDY> fdoving: i've checked evrything you sayd, what do you need to know to give me some answers ;)
<fdoving> SDY: i need you to put it all online, as zorgul said.
<fdoving> SDY: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dhq> how to install to pear1.4.11
<|lostbyte|> !perl
<ubotu> perl: Larry Wall's Practical Extraction and Report Language. In component main, is optional. Version 5.8.7-10ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 3219 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<SDY> fdoving: ok
<SDY> F
<SDY> fdoving: what do you want exactly, 'cause messages is like 245 pages
<dhq> fdoving: how to install to pear1.4.11
<fdoving> dhq: pear ?
<fdoving> SDY: first the output of the 3 ip commands.
<dhq> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> dhq: what is pear?
<dhq> !pear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> dhq: php pear?
<logankoester> Is there anything like a recursive ls?
<dhq> fdoving: sudo pear upgrade     PEAR-1.3.5 Did not download dependencies: pear/XML_RPC, use --alldeps or --onlyreqdeps to download automatically pear/PEAR requires package "pear/XML_RPC" (version >= 1.0.4) No valid packages found upgrade failed
<fdoving> logankoester: yes, add -R
<|lostbyte|> php4-pear - PHP Extension and Application Repository (transitional package)
<LjL> logankoester: man find
<logankoester> fdoving: thanks
<DaSkreech> Can I purge the recovered documents from Open office?
<dhq> |lostbyte|: its not php pear
<dhq> its php base system something like that
<fdoving> dhq: what pear is this? can you give a homepage or something?
<dhq> fdoving: http://pear.php.net/package/PEAR/docs/1.4.11/li_PEAR.html
<dhq> fdoving: http://pear.php.net/package/PEAR
<|lostbyte|> its definitly php pear.
<fdoving> dhq: so it's php-pear then.
<dhq> ok may be
<fdoving> dhq: try package php4-pear or php-pear (php 5.x)
<dhq> how do i install it now
<dhq> yes
<|lostbyte|> there you go ^^
<fdoving> use adept, or apt-get on the commandline.
<chris_kub> hi, i got problems with ati x1400. I installed the drivers but when i use fglrxinfo it only put Mesa... and i cant get a higher resolution than 640x . Thanks
<MuJ> you're welcome
<DaSkreech> Can I purge the recovered documents from Open office?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: what do you mean? remove them from the list of recoverable documents?
<DaSkreech> Anytime openoffice starts up there are list of "recoverable files" all of which I either don't care about or I recovered a long time ago
<DaSkreech> can I purge those?
<chris_kub> hi, i got problems with ati x1400. I installed the drivers but when i use fglrxinfo it only put Mesa... and i cant get a higher resolution than 640x . Please, any idea?
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Have any idea what I'm talking about?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: understand what you want. but i don't have a clue on openoffice
<DaSkreech> Don't make me join #ubuntu :-P
<icheyne> has anyone found a good podcatcher?
<icheyne> ipodder keeps crashing
<fdoving> DaSkreech: i'm searching :)
<icheyne> gpodder crashes too
<icheyne> the ipodder replacement - can't remember name
<icheyne> also crashes
<icheyne> :(
<SDY> fdoving: It's online, here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27258/
<DaSkreech> icheyne: podcatcher?
<icheyne> podcast downloader
<DaSkreech> icheyne: And you don't like amarok?
<icheyne> no
<icheyne> DaSkreech, I want a stand-alone one
<DaSkreech> icheyne: doesn't akregator do that as well?
<icheyne> oh yes?
<icheyne> hmm
<icheyne> DaSkreech, thanks I'll try that
<icheyne> DaSkreech, should have thought of that originally. It's sort of obvious. I'll give it a go.
<DaSkreech> icheyne: If it doesn't follow the obvious don't blame me! :)
<icheyne> DaSkreech, heh K.I.S.S
<fdoving> DaSkreech: no clue, tried #openoffice.org if it exists?
<fdoving> SDY: can you run 'ping 192.168.1.1' from the commandline?
<SDY> fdoving: yes but it fails
<fdoving> SDY: what nic is this?
<SDY> fdoving: explain nic?
<fdoving> SDY: network interface card
<SDY> fdoving: onboard lan
<fdoving> SDY: do you have the output of 'lspci -v' in that file?
<fdoving> SDY: i see that you get RX, but the TX are 100% dropped.
<SDY> fdoving: this is all i have exept for the messages file and dmesg
<fdoving> SDY: can you upload the dmesg file somewhere?
<SDY> fdoving: I think I can
<SDY> fdoving: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27260/
<barjoh10> whats up
<barjoh10> hrello
<DaSkreech> hi
<barjoh10> who r u
<DaSkreech> I r me
<barjoh10> hello
<DaSkreech> Hello
<larson9999> why do the dialogs that have 'yes to all' when asking if you want to overwrite, usually not have a 'no to all' button, too?
<barjoh10> realy who r u
<fdoving> SDY: do you have more than one kernel in the grub boot manager list of kernels?
<DaSkreech> larson9999: It has a cancel I think that works the same :)
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: try typing /whois DaSkreech
<SDY> fdoving: I had till this morning, I commented some out (after the problem occured)
<barjoh10> whois DaSkreech
<LjL> barjoh10, we're people involved with the Linux distribution called Kubuntu. This is its support channel.
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: You need the /
<LjL> barjoh10, he meant with a slash. /whois DaSkreech
<fdoving> SDY: ok, revert that change, and try some of them (not the recovery mode ones)
<barjoh10> ohhh! tell me more
<fdoving> SDY: i suspect this might be a driver (kernel module issue).
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: try /help
<barjoh10> help
<LjL> barjoh10, I guess you should go to http://www.ubuntu.com and http://www.kubuntu.com to find out more. anyway, (K)Ubuntu is a distribution of the Linux operating system.
<SDY> fdoving: well, i've allready tried that and it diddn't make a difference
<fdoving> SDY: hmm.. ok. then i really have no clue. you didn't change any network settings? - only regular updates?
<barjoh10> isnt that too much work
<barjoh10> what u have me puzzled here
<SDY> fdoving: that's right
<fdoving> SDY: you can check /var/log/dpkg.log to find out what packages was updated.
<fdoving> SDY: that might be usefull.
<barjoh10> no!
<SDY> fdoving: ok, thanks for the help anyway
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: are you in Kubuntu?
<barjoh10> is someone speaking to me
<paulo> hello all
<CVirus> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<CVirus> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: Yes I am
<barjoh10> hello paulo
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: are you in Kubuntu?
<barjoh10> yes why
<DaSkreech> click on the words #kubuntu-offtopic
<paulo> anyone know a good tutorial on setting up ssh "safely"?
<DaSkreech> paulo: Eh?
<DaSkreech> What do you mean safely?
<paulo> Set it up to start
<barjoh10> yes he is paulo
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<barjoh10> will u all fight
<barjoh10> keep me out of it OK
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<CVirus> barjoh10: whats your problem ?
<paulo> DaSkreech: thats installed already, i'm talking about the config
<barjoh10> problem of what
<DaSkreech> CVirus: Lost I guess :)
<paulo> what i have does not seem to be running
<DaSkreech> CVirus: Just needs to go to Offtopic
<CVirus> barjoh10: whats your technical problem ?
<DaSkreech> paulo: ok what do you want it to do?
<barjoh10> ha ha ha ha
<callizta> hi @ all
<barjoh10> helo
<ryanakca> hmm... is are the msn messenger servers down? or is it just kopete?
<paulo> example - called girlfriend when i was in work to turn on PC so i can access it, tried in Putty the ip and port 443 (port was set in the config) but i could not login
<barjoh10> people talk u know
<CVirus> barjoh10: not on channels meant for support
<paulo> so there is no connection
<barjoh10> what
<barjoh10> i think
<paulo> shouldn't ssh start as a service before you log in?
<fdoving> barjoh10: go to #kubuntu-offtopic for random chat. this channel is reserved to support issues.
<Dragonfire1> test
<barjoh10> noo
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: click on the blue words #kubuntu-offtopic
<barjoh10> why
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: I'll explain there
<Dragonfire1> cool just trying kubuntu
<paulo> barhoh try the command /disco
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: You won't leave here but do that and I'll explain
<barjoh10> allright DaSkreech
<barjoh10> but why
<paulo> anyone wanna help with ssh?
<barjoh10> no
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<fdoving> paulo: what's your ssh problem?
<barjoh10> why
<DaSkreech> paulo: How do you know it's not working?
<paulo> should ssh start as a service before you log in?
<barjoh10> calm down people
<fdoving> paulo: yes.
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: type /join #kubuntu-offtopic and I'll explain more
<CVirus> barjoh10: welcome to my ignore list ... idiot
<paulo> DaSkreech: because when my girlfriend turned on the PC i was still getting connection timeout error
<DaSkreech> paulo: On what?
<DaSkreech> Dragonfire1: Welcome
<paulo> and i did a port scan
<paulo> no open ports
<fdoving> paulo: do you have a public IP on your linux box, or does it connect to a router/modem to get internet?
<paulo> (port scan from work)
<paulo> fdoving: wireless modem
<comtechsystems> has anyone been getting lots of Xorg freezes with edgy?
<gnomefreak> nope
<Dragonfire1> thanks trying I like so far have sound LOL
<fdoving> paulo: then you'll have to setup some portforwarding in the wireless modem/router.
<fdoving> comtechsystems: no, xorg is very nice to me in edgy.
<paulo> no web interface or anything it configure
<Dragonfire1> looks easirr tehn ubuntu
<paulo> just plug in and instant internet
<paulo> i managed to do it before the other day but not since i changed my ssh port number
<DaSkreech> paulo: if you have a modem/router in between you and the internet then you are going to need to do some port forwarding
<paulo> DaSkreech: there is no NAT or anything like that
<fdoving> paulo: if you run 'ip addr' you don't get anything matching 192.168.x.x, 172.16.x.x, 10.x.x.x ?
<DaSkreech> paulo: So what is the IP of the machine you installed openssh-server on?
<paulo> nope
<fdoving> paulo: is it the pc you're using now?
<paulo> yeah
<fdoving> paulo: if that's the case, your ssh is working just fine, on port 22.
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Umm
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Hi?
<ravaria> hy guys... where can i find god protection por my computer??
<paulo> on 22?
<DShepherd> hi
<paulo> i set it to 443
<paulo> cannot get out on 22 in work
<DaSkreech> ravaria: Unplug the keyboard and mouse and network cords
<icheyne> DaSkreech, No podcast support in akregator :o( - I'll keep looking.....
<paulo> haha
<ravaria> hahahha
<ravaria> god advice
<DShepherd> ravaria: condoms?
<ravaria> no men
<fdoving> paulo: then restart it. 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart'
<ravaria> my computer...
<DShepherd> ravaria: computer condoms?
<ravaria> i mean antyvirus and stuff
<DaSkreech> icheyne: What does it do when pointed at a podcast?
<gemidjy> engrish h3rz
<paulo> fdoving: done
<DShepherd> ravaria: well.. ubuntu is quite secure by default.
<fdoving> paulo: it's still running on port 22.
<icheyne> DaSkreech, just the webpage of the podcast. It does not grab the enclosed mp3 or ogg
<paulo> why?? arrrrrrrgh!
<DaSkreech> icheyne: Hmm ok
<DShepherd> ravaria: but you insist on instaling antivirus and stuff.. there exists clamAv and firestarter.. though I dont think you willl need them
<DaSkreech> icheyne: Want to ask in #kde for a more informed opinion?
<icheyne> oh yes please
<icheyne> I'm going to try kitty
<fdoving> paulo: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config change 'Port 22' to 'Port 443' and restart ssh with 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart'
<DaSkreech> icheyne: Who?
<ravaria> thanks for th advice
<paulo> ok thanks
<paulo> i edited ssh_config before :P
<icheyne> DaSkreech, http://www.kesiev.com/kittyguide/home
<paulo> and whats the best way to secure it more?
<icheyne> DaSkreech, no deb but I'll try compiling it
<trappist> paulo: to secure it more than what?
<icheyne> DaSkreech, looks like liferea supports them too
<DaSkreech> oh.. Apt-get install lifeera then :)
<SlimG> Does anyone have a xpm/png logo for Warow ? (warsow.xpm)
<icheyne> DaSkreech, I'm going to try getdeb.net before apt-get :)
<archangel_>  any use a ipod with linux?
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. I need to enable direct rending, but I don't know how. I figure I'm in the wrong place, but I don't know where to start, as I don't even really know what handles 'direct rendering'.
<Digital_Pioneer> As you can probably guess, I use Kubuntu...
<archangel_> how do you get pics on the ipod? I put some on there directly but they dont show up on the ipod.
<paulo> trappist: secure it more then default settings
<DaSkreech> Digital_Pioneer: What Video card do you have?
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: I don't know much about such a situation, but how do you connect to your iPod?
<Digital_Pioneer> DaSkreech: It's an Intel 845G chipset.
<trappist> SlimG: if one of these matches, grab it and convert it: http://images.google.com/images?as_q=warsow&imgsz=icon
<archangel_> as a device
<trappist> paulo: two big ones: disallow root login, and set up your keys and turn off password authentication
<archangel_> (like accessing a hd)
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: I can tell you that almost definitely you are putting those images in the wrong place.
<paulo> how to disallow root?
<archangel_> yeah I kinda figured that out
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: Devices like iPods don't just store stuff like images and music, they also store an entire computer.
<archangel_> I need to know what folder to put the pics in
<paulo> and i can still sudo to do what i need yeah?
<trappist> paulo: check PermitRootLogin in your sshd_config
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: Just tossing something in there won't work. The computer won't know what to do with it.
<trappist> paulo: yeah, it just keeps root from logging in via ssh
<paulo> cool as a mofo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am so frustrated..... practically there's no way of having a linux machine and being able to mantain coordination / sync between all the contacts
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: Well, try Googling for iPod hacking. That's my best recommendation. You'll probably find somewhere how to hack images in without using Mac's software.
<archangel_> there are folders for calander, music, notes, everything but pics
<DaSkreech> Digital_Pioneer: What are you enabling DRI for?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> on cellphones, kontact and gmail
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am soooooo frustrated
<Digital_Pioneer> DaSkreech: I've got a game that wants it.
<Digital_Pioneer> :] 
<DaSkreech> Digital_Pioneer: Best place is #ubuntu-xgl
<Digital_Pioneer> DaSkreech: OK, thanks a million!
<DaSkreech> Pretty sure they will have you sorted in 20 minutes
<archangel_> if I use iTunes, its all done by the software, but I dont know enought about amarak to use pics (IF that can be done)
<trappist> Tallia1Kubuntu: I use bitpim for my cellphone contacts, which can export to several kontact-friendly formats - dunno about gmail though
<Digital_Pioneer> DaSkreech: Sweet, thanks a ton!
<gemidjy> where can I find the default Dapper splashscreen's for GIMP & OO.org ?
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: AmaroK is a music player. I'm listening to it right now. :)
<archangel_> Digital_Pioneer: thanks dude
<Acidic32> !dapper update
<Acidic32> !dapper-update
<Digital_Pioneer> It only handles album art as images go.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dapper update - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dapper-update - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> Acidic32: do you have a question?
<archangel_> Digital_Pioneer: it is also Linux version of iTunes
<archangel_> works great with it Digital_Pioneer
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: Let's take this to private conversation, shall we?
<archangel_> sure
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: That _is_ a registered nick isn't it? You don't seem to be getting my PMs.
<archangel_> I get yours
<archangel_> I just cant send any
<paulo> !pants
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pants - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: OK, that makes sense.
<Acidic32> yea
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: Do you have any IMs?
<Acidic32> how i enable dapper update
<archangel_> kopete
<archangel_> accepted1
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: Protocol/ID?
<barjoh10> hey dudes i am back
<Digital_Pioneer> Acidic32: Update? As in aptitude upgrade type update?
<DaSkreech> !register > archangel_
<DaSkreech> Acidic32: Sorry?
<archangel_> no idea man, just put my screen name in and you can talk to me
<barjoh10> no archangel nooooooooooo
<fdoving> Acidic32: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu can help you.
<archangel_> ? what the heck are you guys saying???      lol
<Digital_Pioneer> Acidic32: Have you looked at /etc/apt/sources.list? It should tell you something about it.
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: Do you use Kopete with AIM? Yahoo?
<archangel_> kopete
<fdoving> !language > archangel_
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: OK, I'll do my best to find you... ;)
<archangel_> k
<archangel_> its easy program to use
<archangel_> brb
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: It's your username with or without _?
<stefano> ciao
<archangel_> name on kopete is accepted1
<Digital_Pioneer> archangel_: Ohhh!
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<archangel_> hey is heck a 'no-no' word?
<DaSkreech> Depends on the admin who is on I guess
<archangel_> ahh
<Acidic32> !adept-crash-fixc
<Acidic32> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-crash-fixc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<JosefK> hey guys - the only complaint I really have with Kubuntu is the default Konsole font (and the way seemingly all the fonts look a bit cack), anyone have a link to a Monospace font that looks half-decent in Konsole?
<DaSkreech> cack?
<ghost> hello
<JosefK> UK colloquialism, roughly translates to 'poor'
<DaSkreech> as in Blurry? Looks like a drunken snail formed it? Not enough curves?
<JosefK> almost exactly :)
<ghost> i just installed xfce desktop environment on kubuntu dapper and i was wondering  if there was a help channel for it?
<JosefK> actually, first time I've installed it on this system, and Courier 10 Pitch seems to be okay here
<vge> JosefK: i just use bitstream vera sans mono
<icheyne> JosefK, the deja fonts are good
<JosefK> vge: I guess this could just be me switching from Gnome, I'll get used to how Konsole renders text in time
<SlimG> Where is the app-images that pop up in Katapult located? they seem like highres or vector, I thought it was the icons in /usr/share/app-install/icons but they are merely 48x48 png's
<vge> i just wanna know how i disable mousewheel in taskbar changing windows? grrr
<JosefK> vge: Panel Properties -> Taskbar -> Middle Button
<JosefK> vge: there doesn't seem to be an option to 'disable' the middle button, but you might be able to choose something less annoying?
<icheyne> JosefK, this should helpl you with fonts http://avi.alkalay.net/linux/docs/font-howto/Font.html#intro
<JosefK> icheyne: thanks :)
<icheyne> JosefK, np
<vge> JosefK: and chaning that option to something else dont change the fact that you can still switch windows by using mousewheel in taskbar?
<JosefK> vge: :/ <-- unsure
<vge> JosefK: i think it's the wheelbutton that's beeing confiqured, not the mousewheel itself
<willwork4foo> hiya! I'm trying to find a decent howto for installing kubuntu over a PXE network boot?
<willwork4foo> can anyone help me out here?
<JosefK> willwork4foo: this is from the Ubuntu wiki - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot?action=show&redirect=PXEInstall - but I've never tried it, so good luck :)
<mir> hi
<malcolm> I've installed the jre, and some java apps work, but others say that there's no valid jre on the computer, I remember fixing this error b4 but can't remember how i did it, can someone help me(i do know i added a few lines to some file)?
<barjoh10> hi miri
<JosefK> if you installed the Sun JRE, did you run 'sudo update-alternatives --config java && sudo update-alternatives --config jar' too?
<malcolm> i just ran that line and the location to my jre isn't in the list
<barjoh10> someone
<JosefK> malcolm: ack :/ did you not install it using apt?
<malcolm> i think so
<JosefK> malcolm: hmm, if you did, it should be in that list.  if it still won't work, you can set it explicitly using 'sudo update-alternatives --set java *path-to-java-binary*', same for jar's
<malcolm> no i didn't
<JosefK> malcolm: heh ;) take it off, add the 'multiverse' repository to apt, and install the sun-java5-jre package
<malcolm> i downloaded a file and executed it
<JosefK> malcolm: hopefully it's left an uninstaller, if not, it's probably safer to leave it to rot in a corner of your filesystem
<barjoh10> miri
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: Miri left
<shadowhywind> anybody have any ideas on how to get an IP from wireless network.. my laptop sees the wireless but refuses to grab an ip
<barjoh10> i thought
<barjoh10> u
<barjoh10> were vex with me
<DaSkreech> Me?
<DaSkreech> Why?
<barjoh10> daskreech
<DaSkreech> Annoyed maybe but no reason to get vexed
<CVirus> shadowhywind: sudo dhclient ethx
<barjoh10> sory if i hurt u OK
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: I'm not hurt :) You are just young is all
<DaSkreech> Nothing that time doesn't heal :)
<LjL> you wish
<barjoh10> whatu mean abot too young
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: Thats why I said it would be fun to have you save the log so you can read it in 20 years
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: Nothing you are just young is all
<barjoh10>  no iam63
<CVirus> barjoh10: you're too old then
<CVirus> DaSkreech: you could have just ignored him from the beginning
<barjoh10> hahahahahahahah..........(hey)
<DaSkreech> Heehee
<DaSkreech> CVirus: Don't think that ignoring the young helps them or me
<CVirus> DaSkreech: at least it helps you
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: That's why you left the offtopic room?
<barjoh10> lets go to the oofchat or something
<barjoh10> yes lts go there
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: I'm there already :)
<DaSkreech> barjoh10: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<izzyb_> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<barjoh10> yyyeeeeeeeessssssssss!!!!!!!!!!
<izzyb_> hmm, I don't have my_blacklist, but do have a file called blacklist, and a few others (blacklist-*)
<izzyb_> I tried adding the blacklist modulename to the blacklist file, but it doesn't seem tot work
<izzyb_> should I create the my_blacklist file instead? how does it differ from the file blacklist?
<pacman> anyone familiar with getting a printer set up?
#kubuntu 2006-10-19
<pacman> anyone even here?
* izzyb_ is here
<izzyb_> what type of printer problems?
<pacman> I tried to set mine up last night, but it never would print anything
<izzyb_> what type of printer?
<pacman> DJ 840C
<izzyb_> is it a laser or bj?
<pacman> not a laser
<izzyb_> so a bubble jet (inkjet)?
<pacman> yeah
<izzyb_> I've never had much luck with them sadly.  although some are known to work
<sergio> hello m8s
<izzyb_> is it a newer printer or has it been around for a while
<pacman> I think it's been around a bit
<otaku-san> ok....I think my kdm is about to crack
<otaku-san> has anyone tried to update (I think something tyed into kdm was among it) and when you boot up...the original bubbly background shows up before the login screen and before the start up screen?
<shadowhywind> does anyone have any idea how to set an ip to a wireless card?
<izzyb_> pacman: sorry, I can't help with this one.  tried a search on google, but doesn't look prommessing
<izzyb_> maybe with some more effort, but I don't have the time atm
<izzyb_> might be worth checking hp's site though
<izzyb_> they sometimes have drivers for linux
<Kim^J> Give me: Screensaver that shows pictures. Just like the picture slideshow in WIndows XP.
<izzyb_> Kim^J: kslideshow
<DaSkreech> Bye all
<otaku-san> ohhh see ya DaSkreech
<Kim^J> izzyb_: It has disturbing effects. I want it to just switch picture with no effects.
<izzyb_> hmm, not sure then.  I'm sure there are others around
<izzyb_> did you see if you could turn off the effects in it's setup?
<Kim^J> izzyb_: No you can't
<barjoh10> bye
<BluesKaj> I have to keep resetting my slideshow scrnsaver after every bootup...it doessn't hold the settings...It's really beginning to piss me off too !
<barjoh10> hey i wont do that silines
<barjoh10> bye all
<barjoh10> everyoneFUCK safe
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<steveire> Does anyone here use beryl?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@200.32.213.202]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<izzyb_> Kim^J: try googling for it.  I came up with a few options, but I haven't tried any of them so cant recommend any to you
<Kim^J> steveire: I did
<Kim^J> izzyb_: kk
* izzyb_ nods
<izzyb_> that's the best I can offer
<steveire> Kim^J: Do you know how to make beryl start on boot instead of kwin?
<Kim^J> steveire: Nope
<Kim^J> izzyb_: What did you google on?
<izzyb_> 'linux screensaver slideshow'
<izzyb_> looks like there's one in the gnome package.  not sure if you can run gnome screensaves in kde or not, but I don't see why not
<Kim^J> Name?
<izzyb_> there's one called xslideshow also, but I've never used it
<izzyb_> cosmo-slideshow I'm guessing.  although that's text from an rpm link
<Kim^J> izzyb_: You in Dapper or Edgy ?
<izzyb_> dapper
<Kim^J> ok
<Kim^J> cosmo-slideshow doesn't exist and xslideshow gives med "Dep hell".
<izzyb_> cosmo-slideshow is part of the gnome screensavers package
<Kim^J> ok
<izzyb_> here's a link that may be of use:  http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=15428
<Age1172> hi
<Blacken> Kaffeine SIGSEGV's when I try to play a WMV. Anyone know why this would be happening?
<Age1172> can i access my ntfs drives and save or copy files to them in kubuntu?
<ghost> hi, sorry if i didn't reply after my initital xfce query earlier. i minimized the konversation window and since i didn't have a taskbar i didn't know how to get it back
<ghost> back in kde for now
<izzyb_> Age1172:  short answer, yes
<izzyb_> I'm not sure the details
<Age1172> how
<izzyb_> Age1172: it used to be a problem to get write access, but I heard recently that they solved that with the latest version
<izzyb_> but I don't know the details sadly
<Age1172> thanks for help
<izzyb_> here's a link that may help though:  http://www.linux-ntfs.org/
<tonyr> hello
<ghost> hi
<tonyr> SYstem Settings User management sasys something about couldn't load the module. Is this a know bug?
<tonyr> says*
<tonyr> nown*
<tonyr> known*
<ace> can anyone help me with a wireless / ndiswrapper problem?
<campbch> Coffee. :D
<campbch> ... ... ... i wish i could, more because it implies that i wouldn't have to ask other things.
<ghost> heh, even the most basic kubuntu problem is way beyond me still, just trying to get amarok working ;)
<ace> thx anyway....
<ghost> is java still "wonky" in linux? i recall hearing awhile back that it was becomming open sourced soon
<ghost> i recently tried to get it working in Vista and it was a disaster
<izzyb_> k, I'm having a heck of a time trying to prevent the ehci-hcd usb driver from loading
<zorglu_> wonky ? what does that mean ?
<izzyb_> I added an entry to the blacklist file, but it doesn't seem to work
<campbch> define wonky?
<campbch> rename the file? delete it? move it? does it turn up an error? replace the file with something else? stop me if it'll break something :o
<ghost> lol, wonky as in always asking to be reinstalled every time a page with java loads
<campbch> im having more problems getting things to run than anything :D
<campbch> ooh
<campbch> :d good definition, but a tad specific
<ghost> i just like the word, rolls off the tongue ya know?
<zorglu_> ghost: so no, it is not 'wonky' :)
<campbch> can use it for alot of things :D even more so with the ""
<ghost> good to hear :)
<ghost> will give frostwire installation a try once i get amarok up and running
<BluesKaj> ghost, try www.imbrandon.com for the latest amarok and repos site
<malcolm> I'm trying to install yahoo IM, I've got all but one dependency installed, that one package is xlibs...it's not in the package manager, how do i install it?
<ghost> as i recall, last time i tried i had to use a terminal to download java, something about the agreement messin up adept installation?
<ghost> BluesKaj: downloading the latest amarok at the moment, just slow connection thanks
<zorglu_> ghost: yep
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> java is To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<BluesKaj> ok ghost...good luck
<ace> if that was to me chanserv...i have read every post on there in the last 2 days....no help
<zorglu_> ace ?
<ace> yes?
<ghost> i would wage anything comin from chanserv would be automatic and not specific to anyone in particular ace
<campbch> It seems like the Gnu Compiler Collection is installed, but i cannot make anything? is getting each compiler specifically, ie c++, c, etc redundant if you have the collection? or is it just a "base" like it notes? i need to be able to 'make all' for programs
<ace> i thought i would through it in..i tzlk to bots too
<zorglu_> ace: hmm nothing, just wondered to who and about what you talked about :)
<Blacken> campbch: Just get the "build-essentials" package, you'll have everything you need.
<campbch> alright
<bimberi> campbch: note that it's build-essential (no s)
<campbch> zomg! hebrew fonts...
<campbch> :p
<campbch> find so many crazy things in a list that long
<malcolm> can some1 help me? i just lost my toolbar and i'm lost without the kmenu
<malcolm> idk how to get it back
<Hawkwind> malcolm: Hit alt-f2 and type: kicker
<malcolm> what's that supposed to do? nothing's happening
<Hawkwind> malcolm: kicker is the panel at the bottom
<Hawkwind> malcolm: Type this then: killall kicker && kicker
<malcolm> um that was wierd, all it did was bring up a window titled JDIC tray icon
<wastrel> what's the kde version of evolution PIM?
<Hawkwind> malcolm: Have you tried restarting KDE ?
<malcolm> no
<maryen> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<maryen> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<malcolm> it just happened and i'm not suer how much i can do if i restart kde and it's still gone
<Hawkwind> malcolm: Restart KDE and it should appear
<v3ctor> malcolm: crtl + alt + backspace
<maryen> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<maryen> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Hawkwind> maryen: You could /msg ubotu and do that in pm instead of the channel
<v3ctor> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<zorglu_> btw is there a special irc event for edgy release ? people seems like to expect something at this date
<maryen> bah
<maryen> i only did 3
<zorglu_> kicked!!!! :)
<Hawkwind> You did 4, and you could still do them in pm
<v3ctor> maryen: and we appreciate the fact that you only did 3 ;)
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: AFAIK there isn't anything planned on IRC for it
<ghost> so next version of kubuntu due out soon hey? wonder how much different it'll be
<Hawkwind> v3ctor: 4, not 3 :P
<Hawkwind> ghost: 8 more days
* v3ctor check his list of this that he cares about
<Hawkwind> ghost: It's really nice in fact.  I've been running it in vmware for over a month now
<v3ctor>  :P
<maryen> zorglu_: rc1 was supposed to come out today
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: lets do something :) i really feel like people expect it :)
<maryen> but i think it was moved back to tomorrow
<Hawkwind> maryen: Tomorrow actually
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: What is it you would want to see done exactly ?
<ghost> can it be upgraded to? takes me a week or two to get everything installed and working, be a shame to have to start over again
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: dunno in fact
<maryen> ghost:
<maryen> ghost:  yes
<Hawkwind> ghost: You could, but no guarantees on that as upgrades can break at any time
<ghost> ooh, nice :)
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: but there are a surprising number of people asking about this date... it seems like an event... something bigger that a plain software release
<Hawkwind> ghost: However, I'd recommend against not upgrading since the entire init system has been completely redone.  So it's likely to cause issues when upgrading
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: Maybe bring it up in the -devel channel with Riddell and see what we could do
<ghost> ah, i know how much trouble that can cause in the windows world, didn't know it was the same in that regard here
<wastrel> what's the palm desktop program for kde?
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: you are a community manager, find something dammit :)
<Hawkwind> LOL zorglu_
<ghost> thanks for the advice, will do a clean install once i get the new iso downloaded
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: I'm not a community manager for Ubuntu  though :P
<Hawkwind> wastrel: kpalm maybe ?  Just guessing
<naegling23> question, I just enabled tranlucency, how do I disable this on my kicker only?
<maryen> ghost: a fresh install is very recommended, edgy is faster and more stable than dapper
<Hawkwind> naegling23: Running XGL/Compiz ?
<maryen> ghost: for me at least
<wastrel> Hawkwind:  i know abou kpilot but there's another one i'm trying to remember
<naegling23> kpilot is the palm program, its included with kde
<ghost> the new buntu release for all the buntu types? kge, gmone, x, etc?
<naegling23> no, just regular kde
<Hawkwind> wastrel: Ah yeah, kpilot is the one I was thinking of, sorry
<Hawkwind> naegling23: Right click on kicker and configure the panel
<vge> maryen: well i just got it trought repos
<wastrel> is there a kde version of evolution?  (not the email, but the PIM part)
<campbch_> *shudder* terrible internet connection
<naegling23> you can use evolution
<campbch_> my adept manager keeps freezing :'(
<wastrel> i hate evolution, and palm support in evo is kindof gross
<campbch_> no, it's "wonky"
<wastrel> it's both
<campbch_> :d
<campbch_> :d
<campbch_> :D
<ghost> see? he's learning :)
<naegling23> right clicking on the kicker cycles transparency for the kicker, im talking about the translucency tab under desktop system settings
<ghost> even remembered the quotes, i'm so proud
<naegling23> its pretty nice eye candy, but it extends to the kicker too, and I just want that to be solid
<Hawkwind> naegling23: Ah, I don't think you can do what you want.  You either have all translucency, or none at all
<naegling23> poo
<campbch_> anyways, adept manager was installing build-essential(s) and lost 2 files, where it now says error.
<naegling23> huh, doesnt seem right, but if thats the way it is...oh well
<campbch_> is there a way to force a redownload of those files?
<campbch_> oo it says broken :(
<morfic_> so new install is better than upgrading to the new version? what if i install from 6.10 right now, is an upgrade then more likely, or the changes still too big to consider that option?
<campbch_> for the love of pete!!!
<campbch_> now it says broken, won't install, and won't uninstall
<campbch_> what do i do with it?
<campbch_> ok, now i got build-essentials to uninstall, but it wont let me install
<campbch_> stating the same error
<campbch_> how to i tell adept to just >do< it? it keeps saying it can't
<vge> apt-get install -f paggagename
<vge> sorry, watch man apt-get before trying some force options
<campbch_> there was an error... problem downloading etc etc or would break packages
<campbch_> if i use apt-get install it would work?
<naegling23> I must say though, even with the kicker not working quite right, the translucency is pretty cool.  It sure makes up for the fact that xgl isnt practical enough to run everyday
<campbch_> 4.0.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb  Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<campbch_> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.0/libstdc++6-4.0-dev_4.0.3-1ubuntu5_i386.deb  Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<campbch_> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<cellofellow> I don't have bluetooth or RAID. Can I disable the Bluetooth and Raid services that start at boot to increase boot speed?
<avagant> Is there actually a kopete2? Or am I dreaming?
<campbch_> ... why?
<avagant> cello there's a forum topic on that, hold on.
<avagant> cellofellow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<cellofellow> thanks
<wastrel> kpilot appears to be what i want, was confusing it with jpilot which is not integrated into gnome's pim apps
<avagant> It cut down my loadtime a bit, even though I never really paid attention before.
<avagant> But it's noticable.
<avagant> So, can I just explain what a pain in the rear it is to download icon themes on kde?
<campbch_> :o
<avagant> I tried for the better part of a couple hours last night, with no success.
<campbch_> why cant i install build-essential? it was installing fine, but then my internet dropped, and it broke two packages... it removed everything, but will NOT start again what should i do?
<zubin_> did you try removing it and then installing it again?
<campbch_>  it removed everything, but will NOT start again it removed everything, but will NOT start again
<campbch_> damn
<campbch_> it copied twice sorry :(
<zubin_> interesting...
<campbch_> i did a request remove
<campbch_> and it did
<campbch_> so i restarted adept
<campbch_> and it says install, like everthing
<campbch_> but it fetches a list of files in the package and states that...
<zubin_> Go to the command line
<campbch_> there was a problem fetching packages, so on and so forth
<campbch_> i pasted some of the output from the error i got on the command line
<zubin_> sudo apt-get remove build-essential
<campbch_> one sec...
<zubin_> and see what it says
<campbch_> kk
<zubin_> you'll probably have to close adept first
<campbch_> Package build-essential is not installed, so not removed
<zubin_> ok
<campbch_> on install
<campbch_> it says
<malcolm> how do i install the xlibs package? yahoo IM won't work without it
<zubin_> sudo apt-get install xlibs xlibs-data xlibs-dev
<zubin_> (campbch) what does it say on install
<malcolm> it tells me that the package xlibs is unavailable
<zubin_> (malcolm) do 'sudo apt-get update' then do 'apt-get pkgnames | grep xlib'  and see if anything displays
<zorglu_> zubin_: out of curiosity, what is your irc client ?
<zubin_> Konversation
<zorglu_> it is konversation which make you the (malcolm) ?
<zorglu_> i mean instead of the usual "nickname: " ?
<zorglu_> just curious :)
<malcolm> ???
<malcolm> i get E: Invalid operation pkgnames
<zubin_> no...i typed that manually
<dragonflyseven> I just see "malcom"
<zubin_> lol
<zorglu_> malcolm: sorry i just picked your nickname from a previous message
<zorglu_> zubin_: ok :)
<dragonflyseven> OK, I am bored. Who knows of an interesting channel I could join?
<malcolm> i got the taskbar back if that's what ur wondering
<zubin_> did you find xlibs?
<malcolm> no
<zubin_> are you using dapper / edgy?
<malcolm> it told me E: invalid operation pkgnames
<zubin_> sudo apt-cache pkgnames| grep xlib
<zubin_> not apt-get... my bad
<malcolm> same error
<zubin_> ??????
<zubin_> sorry... are you using ubuntu?
<malcolm> it's still giving me E: Invalid operation pkgnames
<malcolm> I'm using Kubuntu
<zubin_> copy, paste this... it works for me....
<zubin_> sudo apt-cache pkgnames| grep xlib
<zorglu_> btw sudo is not required in this case
<zubin_> very true
<malcolm> yep it works, i was using apt-get
<zubin_> cool...did you see any xlibs ?
<malcolm> and xlibs is in there
<zubin_> cool...
<zubin_> sudo apt-get install xlibs
<malcolm> it won't install
<zubin_> what did it say?
<malcolm> Package xlibs is not available
<malcolm> ...
<zubin_> did you do an 'sudo apt-get update' before....
<malcolm> yes
<zubin_> ok... i did it too...
<zubin_> xlibs has been replaced
<zubin_> try do:
<malcolm> but yahoo im requres it
<zubin_> sudo apt-get install libxft1 xkb-data
<zubin_> how are you installing yahoo im?
<malcolm> the unix version
<zubin_> from where?
<dragonflyseven> Why don't you just use Gaim?
<malcolm> i can't remember i googled it
<malcolm> cause gaim is getting anoying
<malcolm> and is missing fetures
<ghost> do either gaim or kopete have cam chat working yet?
<malcolm> kopete does
<malcolm> but it's realy anoying to use
<unix_lappy> anyone know where i can get gaim 2.0 beta3 debs for 6.06?
<dragonflyseven> The gaim site?
<malcolm> anyway, i've got a deb package for the unix version of yahoo im and i can't install is cause of xlibs
<malcolm> is there some way to get xlibs on here?
<zubin_> how do you feel about compiling xlibs?
<malcolm> i've never compiled a thing on linux
<malcolm> at least not successfully
<zubin_>  its not that tough....
<cpk2> find xlibs
<cpk2> !find xlibs
<ubotu> Found: xlibs-dev
<cpk2> you have that?
<malcolm> i think last time i tried this it conflicted with some other package though(x11 or something)
<cpk2> !info xlibs-dev
<ubotu> xlibs-dev: X Window System client library development files transitional package. In component main, is extra. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<zubin_> if you want to try compiling it, first install the following "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<cpk2> zubin_: he has a .deb
<malcolm> i think i'll use windows netime i need the other fetures, and i'll try to figure out kopete
<zubin_> it looks like xlibs is alot of work....i was just checking...
<zubin_> use give kopete a try... its pretty cool
<cpk2> malcolm: you tried apt-get install xlibs-dev?
<zubin_> i use it quite abit...
<malcolm> if there was a way that everything could be simpler on linux and there weren't so many dependecies it would be so much easier
<zubin_> even if he has  a deb
<campbch> ok! build-essentials installed, but now i'm having problems getting lcc to compile :'(
<zubin_> he can do a make check-install
<zubin_> and that would make a deb out of the source
<zubin_> hopefully with the name xlibs
<PFA> kubuntu linux is not for beginners
<cpk2> eh?
<malcolm> i'm not a beginner at computers, but i am at linux
<ghost> in comparison to other distros, yeah this is the beginner distro for linux
<malcolm> and i was told kde is better than gnome so i got kubuntu
<PFA> tell that to the guy who did the Linux Distribution Wizard
<PFA> Kubuntu
<PFA> Kubuntu is a user friendly operating system based on KDE, the K Desktop Environment. With a predictable 6 month release cycle and part of the Ubuntu project, Kubuntu is the GNU/Linux distribution for everyone.
<PFA> Visit Kubuntu at: http://www.kubuntu.org/ Failed these criteria:
<PFA> Not suitable for beginners
<ghost> this is my first nix distro, i tried a couple others and they were much more to tackle
<cpk2> malcolm: have you tried to install xlibs-dev or are you giving up on yahoo? =)
<LjL> guess "suitable for beginners" might mean things like Linspire to some people
<ghost> god, what do they consider a beginner distro there then?
<campbch> i got slackware running, got suse running, spent some time on them, but i like this better. seems more organized, more basic, and has the ability to add things that you need rather than forcing you to remove things you don't
<malcolm> i'm trying it now
<ghost> yeah, would probably have to look exactly like winxp or something
<cpk2> there is a winxp theme at kde-look.org
<campbch> that defeats the purpose :D
<campbch> anyways
<malcolm> how much simpler is lindows?
<PFA> plain ol' ubuntu is rated suitable for beginners though
<ghost> i haven't experimented with themes in this yet
<unix_lappy> PFA: people hate change, even the most basic of change.
<zubin_> campbch... did you get build-essentials working?
<cpk2> PFA: kubuntu is ubuntu...
<unix_lappy> no green start bar...no go.
<PFA> well i'm not the one who says that it's not
<PFA> mandriva is rated for beginners too
<PFA> and so is Xandros
<ghost> PFA well, regardless of what that site says, any problems you might encounter can usually get answered here fairly promptly
<PFA> haha, i don't use kubuntu
<PFA> i'm just being silleeee
<PFA> but thanks :)
<ghost> ah, s'ok i was bein "wonky" earlier this evening
<cpk2> well saying ubuntu is user friendly but kubuntu isnt is basically a moron...
<cpk2> they are the same except kubuntu uses kde
<cpk2> and I fail to see how kde can be more difficult than gnome
<LjL> err, well, yeah, except that everything that the normal user sees *is* the DE... =)
<zubin_> depends what people like... kde is way more flexible... and gnome is straight to the point....
<zubin_> but kde isn't tough to use... my grandfather uses kde
<zubin_> so does my mum, grandaunt
<malcolm> still can't install yahoo
<malcolm> :(
<zubin_> lol....
<zubin_> its really yahoo's fault...
<zubin_> xlibs is deprecated
<malcolm> i like the server part of linux, but i don't like using anything that doesn't install from teh package manager
<malcolm> unix yahoo IM works on suse, but i've never used suse and don't plan on making another ajustment soon
<zubin_> well once you learn how to compile from source... you'll find its pretty cool and very flexible too...depending on the program of course
<zubin_> but i understand if you don't want to right now... it takes time to learn
<zubin_> i think you should just wait a bit...sooner or later they'll update it
<campbch> i need to install the LCC compiler, since it is the compiler we are using in class, but the make instructions are for a unix system. none of the commands like setenv work, and i get an error when i 'make all', how do i install it?
<malcolm> well i've got too many other things i want to get on here to waste time on a stupid im program
<zubin_> true
<BluesKaj> i was a gnome user , but i do prefer kde and I'm a 63 yr old grandfather
<zubin_> lcc compilter?
<zubin_> nice...
<campbch> i'm just jumping in, but i am having problems compiling from source
<campbch> hmm? nice why?
<cpk2> malcolm: why wont the .deb work now?
<BluesKaj> always wondered what compiling from source consists of ?
<malcolm> dependencies
<campbch> i would use the compilers on the system, but the professor prefers that we use lcc
<cpk2> malcolm: on?
<BluesKaj> lcc is ?
<campbch> lcc is a compiler
<campbch> that i need to compile
<PFA> lcc is my mother
<BluesKaj> lib comp
<campbch> because it just a particular compiler we are using in class
<malcolm> xlibs and libssl0.9.6
<campbch> anyone know how to build it?
<campbch> i cant find a downloadable binary
<cpk2> malcolm: can you link to the site you got the .deb from?
<malcolm> ???
<zubin_> http://messenger.yahoo.com/download/unix.html
<LjL> campbch: pointer to the tarball? (anyway, why does it matter which compiler you use?)
<zubin_> campbch: did you go here?: ftp://ftp.cs.princeton.edu/pub/packages/lcc
<zubin_> aren't there binaries there????
<avagant> So is there really a kopete2?
<cpk2> malcolm: apt-get install libgdk-pixbuf2
<avagant> Or am I just reading things funny.
<MegaMasterX> Hello everyone
<zubin_> campbch: i think the readme says how to extract the binary
<zubin_> scroll down to Availability on : http://www.cs.princeton.edu/software/lcc/doc/linux.html
<malcolm> i've already got that on here
<cpk2> malcolm: and openssl?
<malcolm> i've got everything except xlibs and libssl0.9.6
<zubin_> hey malcom...
<zubin_> just got an idea...don't know if it will work though...
<campbch> one sec
<zubin_> how about trying to apt-get install libxft1 xkb-data , because those replace xlibs, and then once thats installed... try extracting the ymessenger.deb ...?
<zubin_> and run the binaries
<zubin_> campbch:  this is what its says on the page:
<zubin_> Availability
<zubin_> lcc's C source code and Linux executables are available for anonymous ftp at URL ftp://ftp.cs.princeton.edu/pub/lcc/. It's about a megabyte, so it can be downloaded
<zubin_> to extract a deb... first create a direcitory ie. mkdir temp, then extract the .deb: dpkg-deb -x ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb temp/
<wastrel> hello
<zubin_> then copy those binaries to the proper places on your system...
<zubin_> its worth a try, its the quickest thing i can think of...
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> how can i mount my kubuntu hd on live cD
<ubuntu> ?
<zubin_> gtg guys.... cu
<malcolm> that would work if only i knew where the files go
<malcolm> i'm used to windows, with %system root% and %system% and path$
<malcolm> I'm not used to linux file system
<malcolm> idk where nething is
<Xzanron> hi.. i just installed kubuntu and it seems to be missing some basic packages. I was wondering if anyone knew where I could get them. I'm currently missing libdvdcss2, win32codecs, drivers for my broadcom wireless network card. I'd appreciate it if someone could help me find those packages
<campbch> :D swweeettt now i have to find what it's called
<campbch> thanks zub
<ubuntu> how can i mount my kubuntu hd on live cD???
<unix_lappy> anyone know the chan for the rxvt project?
<campbch> xzanron: those are proooobably not supported because they are proprietary, you need to look for them or widen your repositories
<yokobr> hi
<yokobr> how can i mount my kubuntu hd on live cD???
<marc_> Help...!!!
<Xzanron> campbch: i suspected as much. What repositories do I need? I'm used to mandriva. Is there something like PLF for ubuntu?
<campbch> okkay, i don't know which one to get... there are tons of files on the ftp, but i don't see any that would relate to what i am looking for
<campbch> i don't have any idea
<marc_> WHo might be able to help me with Ubuntu' Evolution...?
<yokobr> how can i mount my kubuntu hd on live cD???
<malcolm> xzanron: idk about teh libdvdccs2 but i got w32 codecs from doing this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#w32codecs
<marc_> I can recieve  e-mail's , but I can't send...somewhere I read that we can change ports for th SMTP but I can't see where....?
<BluesKaj> what email program are you using marc_ ?
<marc_> Evolution Blues..
<Xzanron> malcolm: i found the plf for ubuntu.. the world is saved!
<Xzanron> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<BluesKaj> normally the smtp port is port 110
<malcolm> can anyone here help me with a iomega zip 250 driver?
<campbch> ok, i cannot find the binary beside in RPM format on any part of the ftp
<campbch> which brings me back to the installing...
<marc_> Blues...where in Evolution would I apply that setting....for the SMTP port..?
<marc_> I know my port setting...I just can't seem to find in Evolution...can i change it...I don;t know.
<willreed03> wow i bet i can get some help in here
<willreed03> if anyone is around
* marc_ is a noob....
* willreed03 is a noober as well
<NightBird> whats up?
<campbch> ok, scrap lcc
<campbch> anyone know if i did a make all in a directory where those output files would go?
<marc_> Trying to configure my Evolution e-mail app...and I can't seem to change the SMTP settings.
<NightBird> marc_, cool....
* campbch has left this channel.
<willreed03> well does anyone want to listen to my woes and maybe give some helpful advice to a linux beginner
<willreed03> ?
<ghost> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin still the right command to install java in kubuntu? got it from the ubuntu site
<campbch> i like kontact
<marc_> Nightbird...nothing cool about being able to recieve e-mail's but i can't send the darn things..LOL
<willreed03> speaking of java i cant get it to work
<willreed03> i installed it but when i go to a site that uses java nothing works
<ghost> i used to have that problem last time i tried willreed
* NightBird is hungry
<willreed03> what do you suggest
* marc_ thinks that ditching the Evolution app might be the solution...!
<ghost> never did get it fixed so wiped kubuntu, am making another attempt now.....sometimes i need to walk away for a bit before i get too frustrated
<willreed03> ah
<waspius> hello..i want to install gnome and kde on the same machine..i apt-get install gnome and it requires me to choose a desired display manager...if i choose gdm will i still be able to use kde..or if i use kdm??
<ghost> i'm using Swiftfox as my browser
<marc_> good advise Ghost....
* marc_ has a difficult time walking away some times..LOl
<bLaZeD> willreed03, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin ...then run sudo update-alternatives --config java and select the sun java as your defalt
<ghost> my last attempt i got about 70% of the things i used to do in windows working, hopin to improve on that this time
<ghost> already got swiftfox and amarok working which i couldn't do last time
<willreed03> thanks bLaZeD ill give that a try
<bLaZeD> willreed03, no problem...i do belive the sun java will be option # 3
<willreed03> alrighty
<ghost> trying that also blazed, thanks
<waspius> anyone?
<bLaZeD> ghost, no prob...it should work fine
<jontec> I have a problem: all of a sudden I am denied access to the shared documents on another windows computer on the network. I've always been able to do it up to this point
<jontec> is there any reason why this would happen?
<bLaZeD> waspius, sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<waspius> bLaZeD: ok thanx
<bLaZeD> waspius, no prob
<waspius> bLaZeD: so how do i remove everything i just installed?
<campbch> how do i enable the dapper-updates repository?
<marc_> jontec....the Windows machine might have it's firewall up...!
<bLaZeD> waspius, well if u went ahead and installed gnome u should be all set right?
<campbch> your neighbors found out about you :D
<bLaZeD> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bLaZeD> campbch, ^^
<waspius> bLaZeD: well istoped the installation at the question of which manager i want
<bLaZeD> waspius, just try the commadn i gave u...apt-get rules...and will probly take care of everything
<jontec> I found the problem... iTunes is operating over my network. I think it locks down the other computer.
<waspius> bLaZeD: ok thanx
<rawrness> Evening Yal :P
<bLaZeD> waspius, no prob at all :)
<ghost> hmm, just read this on the ubuntu site: * There are no browser plugins for AMD64 and sparc. You will need to install a 32bit version of Firefox. See below.
<lebifteksauvage> chroot
<bLaZeD> ghost, yea.....64 bit linux is stil llackin
<ghost> doh
<danny500> I'm using Ktorrent and I accidently killed the Klauncher process, how do I get Klauncher to work again?
<danny500> can anybody help me?
<NightBird> I've noticed that 64 bit seems to be anything is lacking for the most part... unless you're talking server type applications
<NightBird> er... no 'is' there...
<danny500> 64 bit systems is a waist of time becuase there is virtually no programs that take advatage of them
<ghost> still seems to be alot more 64bit software for linux than windows
<danny500> it may say 64bit but it most likely doesn't take advantage of the 64bit at all
<ghost> could be as much as 5 years before it becomes commonplace or the standard tho
<ghost> indeed
<ghost> maybe by the time Edgy's successor comes out sun will have gone open source with it's java code and we'll be able to get working 64bit java :)
<campbch> ok, i need kdevelop then if lcc isnt going to work, but how do i know where things like qt3 and kde3 are? the directories?
<danny500> I have a question. How come a game works on a game system with only 32mb's of RAM, a 8mb integrated graphics card and a 233mhz cpu, but you need a computer with a 256mb dedicated graphics card with 256mb of RAM and a 1.5 ghz proccesssor?
<genus5> ummmm solaris is free
<genus5> I have Solaris 10
<wastrel> the computer is a general purpose machine without specialized hardware that's needed to run the game quickly, and thus more work needs to be done by the processor
<danny500> that totally retarded
<campbch> is kdevelop available through adept?
<wastrel> and computer monitors have better resolution than televisions so it takes more work to make a pretty picture
<Hawkwind> larson9999: Incase you're here, seems I was wrong.  Flash 9 beta was released today for Linux :)
<NightBird> danny500, it's because they hate you
<danny500> lol thanx
<ghost> Hawkwind: is it stable? when's the non-beta due?
<marc_> and they like your money..
<danny500> what happened to flash player 8?
<campbch> anyone? yes? no?
<Hawkwind> ghost: Seems pretty stable
<Hawkwind> danny500: We were never due to get flash 8 for linux
<ghost> cool, will have to give it a try
<danny500> why did they just skip to 9 then?
<Hawkwind> danny500: It was planned all along, ask the Adobe developers maybe
<rawrness> Btw way even1  i learned the printers will print around 5,000 pages before tonner replacements
<danny500> are they just to lazy to make an 8?
<Hawkwind> danny500: Ask the Adobe developers
<NightBird> campbch, unless it's under some other name then "kdevelop".... no...
<danny500> ok
<campbch> how do i install it? it says i need to 'export' config files and such to qt3, kde3 directories, how do i know where these are?
<campbch> ok, where are the kde3 and qt3 directories located in kubuntu?
<campbch> ... anyone still there?
<NightBird> it's used to take down servers for restart or for updates...
<NightBird> rawrness, not nessisarily
<rawrness> I see
<genus5> damn this is annoying
* marc_ jsut went for a smoke.....
<marc_> back
<campbch> ok, /etc makes no sense but they're there.
<marc_> tried a few different settings in the SMTP...but not working.
<NightBird> IRC servers are kind of like a spider system... where there are servers going off of other servers going off of other servers, so while a netsplit is between two servers, any one connected to a server connected to either one of those servers will appear to disconnect from those on the other side of the servers
<rawrness> I see
<Hawkwind> !flash 9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released.  You can get information and download it here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Jucato> lol
<rawrness> fun
<rawrness> we are also talking about it in ubuntu offtopic :P
<willreed03> so apparently java was working
<willreed03> for some reason it just doesnt work at that site
<ubuntu> hi, i run KDE (edgy) and when i start-up i get to the login screen enter my pass, click enter and all it does it bring me back to the login screen, anyone know how to fix this?
<willreed03> mayhaps the server is down or something
<rawrness> ubuntu try the edgy channel
<rawrness> perhaps
<ubuntu> what is the channel?
<Agent_bob> ubuntu maybe select the session to use.
<Jucato> ubuntu: #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> thank you
<genus5> can anyone explain this grant command to me...I want to give a norm user ability to create databases http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/4.1/en/grant.html
<Jucato> lol @ Hawkwind
<tanlaan> hello everyong :D
<tanlaan> everyone*
<Halpo> whats the main differences between kde and gnome?
<campbch> complexity
<Halpo> is kde supposed to be more of a transition from a windows type environment?
<campbch> gnome tries not to be, kde is prettier
<Jucato> most basic difference? KDE and GNOME use different toolkits to draw their stuff
<genus5> kde doesn't suck lol
<tanlaan> isnt kde faster and more configurable
<genus5> yes
<Jucato> Halpo: not really. it may or maybe,dependingon how the distro configures KDE to look/behave
* Hawkwind Stabs Jucato for laughing at me!
<genus5> kde is more customizable
* Jucato ducks too late...
<Agent_bob> Hawkwind nice quit mess.
<rawrness> who do you emote ........ "Feeling noobish...."
* Jucato coughs on Hawkwind for revenge :)
<rawrness> how*
<Hawkwind> Agent_bob: Thanks.  I assume you read it :P
<tanlaan> type /me
<wastrel> /em emotes
<Hawkwind> Ickkkkkkkkkkkkk
<rawrness> ah
<wastrel> er, me
<Agent_bob> no not me
* wastrel emotes
<wastrel> that was a typo :] 
* tanlaan says me works
<Jucato> ok going back to Halpo's question
* rawrness lord of noobs
<Halpo> so if i already have ubuntu installed, i can switch it to kubuntu pretty easily to try it out?
<Jucato> Halpo: you'd have to install it, but yeah
* tanlaan is installing kubuntu on his laptop at this moment
<Jucato> Halpo: also, KDE apps work on GNOME and vice versa
<tanlaan> will kubuntu be able to use my wifi card?
<Agent_bob> Halpo sure all kubuntu is is the ubuntu base with kde in place of gnome
<genus5> just use sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
* tanlaan has a buffalo high power wireless card
<Agent_bob> Halpo just install kde
<genus5> the apt method is easier
<echo1> help! i need help!  I just tired to run a rather old game ive got (railroad tycoon 2) and it failed ot start.  That I can deal with, the problem is now my resolution is much smaller.  Than normal and i can move around - its like its all magnified
<echo1> how do I unmagnify?
<tomaz> hello darlings
<Halpo> the apt-get failed on me
<Agent_bob> echo1 alt+ctrl+minus
<Agent_bob> the minus on the number pad.
<echo1> um, im laptop
<echo1> :/ heh
<Agent_bob> it still has one.   try it.
<rawrness> then buy a number pad :P
<tanlaan> echo1 its next to backspace
<echo1> yeah, it brings up the shutdown menu
<echo1> restart, shutdown, suspend etc
<tomaz> hum hum.
<Agent_bob> you are not pressing the meta-key that shifts to the number pad
<tomaz> ppl, anyone here tried krita over gimp?
<echo1> ahhh
<tomaz> i'm an graphics designer, and i was kicked out by krita.
<echo1> found it, thanks
<Agent_bob> echo1 that secquence will loop up or down.
<echo1> excellent
<Jucato> you were kicked out?
* tanlaan complains that this install is taking too long
<Agent_bob> tanlaan that all you have to complain about ?     it not only takes too long but doesn't give many options, doesn't work correctly, and is just plain irritating....
<tomaz> yup
<tomaz> just kicked out
<tomaz> and nearly defenestrated
<tomaz> because, i can do almost anything with gimp, and
<tomaz> with krita, i just... could do nothing.
<tomaz> i was completely... ya know? Missed.
<tomaz> and, there's a bug that's preventing me to use krita... when i move a image with the transform tool, (but not transforming the image, just moving it), it recalculates everything.
<tomaz> i'm trying to learn programming to remove that bug.
<Jucato> tomaz: you could try asking in #koffice
<tomaz> hum... nice =)
<tomaz> i know a little c++, so i could be a helpful hand
<Midspeed> hey guys i forgot whats the name of the windows media codec packages, i want to download it through ADEPT
<Midspeed> can somebody tell me the name?
<rawrness> I just tryed  to play a song in amaorak
<Agent_bob> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rawrness> and it asked if i wanted to install them
<marc_> Ciao Folks....Enjoy...
<tomaz> hum... ppl
<tomaz> it's normal to use nearly 400mb of Ram in a fresh kubuntu installation?
<rawrness> holy
<Agent_bob> tomaz linux allocates ram.  it's not actually using that much.
<Jucato> tomaz: depends. Linux handles memory quite differently from Windows
<rawrness> I only have 218 ramm
<campbch_> ...
<sorush20> where are the bugs for hplip package they are not no on launchpad?
<rawrness> but yet my swap is bigger than my ramm
<Agent_bob> tomaz konsole do a  free -m     and look at the  +/-  line.
<rawrness> I have a 5 gig swap partion.
<tomaz> when i used to have 256 of ram, it used... 230 +-, and when i upgraded to 512, it's on 400 +-.
<rawrness> i am werid like that
<tanlaan> ok i need some help here...
<tanlaan> i need help setting up my wifi card
* Agent_bob doubts that it's using over 100m of tomaz's ram.
<campbch_> ello?
<campbch_> speak to me! disconnect?
<tomaz> frubuntu@ubuntu:~$ free -m
<tomaz>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<tomaz> Mem:           440        422         17          0         46        169
<tomaz> u.u
<Agent_bob> the next line please.
<tomaz> this is normal?
<tomaz> -/+ buffers/cache:        207        233
<tomaz> what this line means?
<Agent_bob> used 207m
<Agent_bob> free 233m
<tomaz> this is a little weird
<tomaz> someone can explain how linux uses memory? i'm a bit lost here
<Agent_bob> tomaz the line with the +/- is the real usage.  it omits the unused but allocated ram.   (buffered)
<tomaz> but...
<tomaz> if the memory is allocated, it cannot be used outside the program that alloced it, right?
<Agent_bob> linux allocates memory according to   the amount of ram that is needed + a buffer according to the ammount of free ram.   that way if the app needs more it has free ajacent ram.        but if the system needs the ram it will use the buffered ram.
<sorush20> when I'm trying to uninstall hplip pakcage, I get the message that kubuntu-desktop will be removed.. how can i fix this?
<ubuntu_> hi...is there any partition manager for ubuntu wich i can make a mac os file system?
<Agent_bob> tomaz buffered/cached ram is not wasted in linux like it would be in doze
<tomaz> hum...
<Agent_bob> i've ran ubuntu with kde on a box with 64m ram and no swap.   so don't try to tell me that it's a ram hog.
<tomaz> heh
<rawrness> nice
<ubuntu_> hi...is there any partition manager for ubuntu wich i can make a mac os file system?
<tomaz> but i use a lot programs like gimp and inkscape
<Agent_bob> but if you have 2g of ram it will allocate most of it.
<tomaz> and gimp and inkscape can eat LOTS of ram
<Agent_bob> tomaz now gimp on the other hand does hog ram.
<Agent_bob> so does oo
<Agent_bob> but that is an application specific issue. not really part of the over all ram usage issue.
<letalis> ubuntu_ are you basically repartitioning a drive to add that partition or is it a new drive?
<plugs> When i get a broken packages error, what do i do about it?
<tomaz> yeh yeh
<plugs> Unmet dependencies.
<tomaz> and krita hog more ram than gimp
<wastrel> i gave bad advice
<dude> The void-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files.
<dude> You may want to choose a different engine from the Configure Dialog, or examine the installation of the multimedia-framework that the current engine uses.
<willreed03> hmm
<Agent_bob> plugs you enable the rest of the repos and update your database
<willreed03> it seems java only wants to work in certain web pages
<dude> what seems to be the problem with that error
<willreed03> any reason why
<willreed03> ?
<plugs> I have all the repos enabled and updated
<dude> The void-engine claims it cannot play MP3 files. You may want to choose a different engine from the Configure Dialog, or examine the installation of the multimedia-framework that the current engine uses.
<Agent_bob> !mp3 > dude
<Jucato> void engine? shouldn't you be using Xine?
<Agent_bob> plugs what package are you trying to install ?
<dude> jucato: amarok
<Jucato> dude: use the xine engine
<plugs> mjpegtools
<Agent_bob> !mjpegtools
<ubotu> mjpegtools: MJPEG video capture/editting/playback MPEG encoding. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:1.8.0-0.0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 496 kB, installed size 1332 kB
<dude> use xine engine in amarok?
<tomaz> yes
<Agent_bob> in multiverse
<tomaz> do not use the gstreamer engine
<Jucato> dude: yes. it should be using it by default, though. Settings > Configure Amarok > Engines > select xine Engine
<dude> jucato: ok, tnx...
<Agent_bob> plugs do  sudo apt-get install mjpegtools     and see if it errors out ?
<plugs> Yeah.
<plugs> i get Depends: like eight times
<plugs> Broken packages
<Agent_bob> pastebin your /etc/apt/sorces.list
<Agent_bob> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> !pastebin
<Jucato> lol
<Homer> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<plugs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27290/
<Agent_bob> looking
<Jucato> plugs: did you update (Fetch Updates in Adept) after you added the multiverse repository in sources.list?
<Agent_bob> plugs you don't have multiverse
<Jucato> Agent_bob: he has. scroll down
<plugs> I'm using konsole, but i did apt-get update
<wastrel> bye now
<Agent_bob> oh yeah at the end...
<GeekDoubleAgent> may i ask how you get knoppix loaded throught the live cd
<Jucato> ??
<Homer> #knoppix
<Jucato> hm... Agent_bob do you thing the debian repo at the very end might conflict with ubuntu's repos?
<plugs> I'll comment it out and try again
<Agent_bob> ok plugs pastebin the full output of the errors
<GeekDoubleAgent> i am new to the linux community i just switched from WindGAY XP
<Homer> windgay xp?
<Agent_bob> plugs first lets see the errors
<Homer> that's a new one
<plugs> okay
<plugs> hahaha windgay
<Homer> if you talking about kubuntu
<Agent_bob> Jucato i was wondering if he has installed something from there that depends on something (version) not in his repos
<Homer> you uh, click the "install" thingy icon on the desktop of the live cd
<Jucato> yeah, I was wondering too
<Homer> so edgy will have upstart
<Homer> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<plugs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27291/
<Agent_bob> Jucato if that's the case it will require adding more non-standard repos or down-grading the offending package.
<GeekDoubleAgent> it was XPMCE which spands for xylophones perminently moved "into" crevases enjoyably
<whyso> hi, could someone poitn me to a fast mirrior for dling kubuntu please im in a big hurry!
<Agent_bob> yeah it's a version mismatch.
<Agent_bob> that's what you get from adding forign repos to a system.
<Admiral_Chicago> Flash 9 Beta is available for Linux
<Jucato> !libasound2 dapper
<ubotu> libasound2: ALSA library. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.10-2ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 303 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Jucato> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<plugs> That's what i get shame on me
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> looks like an edgy package has been added.
<Jucato> lol
<rawrness> !flash9b
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: the wiki's will probably need to be updated
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash9b - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Homer> they aren't kidding when they say beta btw
<Jucato> Hawkwind: what's the command to display the info about Flash 9?
<Admiral_Chicago> and the bots
<Agent_bob> plugs what have you installed not using the normal package management system ?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: flash 9
<Hawkwind> LOL
<Jucato> !flash 9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released.  You can get information and download it here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Jucato> oh there
<Jucato> :P
<Agent_bob> !info libc6 edgy
<ubotu> libc6: GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.4-1ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 4032 kB, installed size 9988 kB
<Homer> can you even run linux without libc
<Jucato> !libasound2 edgy
<ubotu> libasound2: ALSA library. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.11-7ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 316 kB, installed size 1120 kB
<Agent_bob> hmmm no it's not an edgy package.
<Jucato> Agent_bob: I'm gussing those packages are from the debian-multimedia repo he had
<OOD> Hawkwind
<Homer> someone needs to put a gnash package up too one of these days
<OOD> funny how you said there'd be no flash 9 in a long while :P
<Jucato> gnash? what's that? *snickers*
<Homer> open source flash player
<Jucato> OOD: lol... that's what I said too :P
<Jucato> Homer: err.. you didn't get the *snickers* part? :)
<Homer> lol
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It's now flash9 or flash 9  either one
<Agent_bob> Jucato yeah looks like he has installed something with a 'depends on' that ubuntu dapper wont be able to meet.
<Homer> which I hope won't be derailed once flash 9 is out
<Hawkwind> Homer: gnash is already packaged actually by someone here
<Jucato> Hawkwind: by you? hehehe
<Agent_bob> plugs ?
<Jucato> or by Seveas?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Neither
<Jucato> hm.. nvm
<Jucato> :)
<plugs> Hey.
<plugs> Sorry.
<plugs> I don't remember what i installed that needed extra repos
<plugs> uhhh heh heh.
<rawrness> asgjaashghohasvasv;hsdavdjlkas jsvkljasvlsjasdasfjiamborededasdfgjdsldkljgalgjawoawijbwbaw
<Jucato> plugs: disable/comment that repo
<Jucato> then update and try again
<plugs> the debian one?
<Jucato> plugs: yes
<OOD> rawrness: o.0
<Agent_bob> plugs what have you installed not using the normal package management system ?      well you can wait about a week and upgrade to edgy and that should fix it.
<plugs> i'll try
<Jucato> Agent_bob: it could be possible that the mere presence of that repo is causing the problem.
<rawrness> theirs   something readable in their
<yokobr> hi
<Agent_bob> Jucato possable  but not likely... or i'll say this if that's it.  everyone should take note that adding the offending repo is a "system breaker"
<yokobr> does anyone knows how i can create a HFS+ partition!!
<plugs> It worked.
<yokobr> ?!
<Jucato> Agent_bob: it is possible
<Agent_bob> plugs what did you comment out.
<Agent_bob> ?
<plugs> deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org/ testing main
<Jucato> Agent_bob: apt-get will always try to get the latest package. in this case, the debian repo had the latest, causing the dependency problem
<Hawkwind> Homer: The gnash packages still aren't ready for the public, but the packager is hoping to have them ready in a few days or so
<Agent_bob> !!! NOTICE !!!    this repo will break dapper.   <plugs> deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org/ testing main
<Jucato> heheh Hawkwind is a messenger :)
<Hawkwind> If it will break Dapper, then please do *not* paste it here
<Agent_bob> needs noted on the wiki.
<Agent_bob> and i'm not going to register just to do that.
<Hawkwind> Agent_bob: What wiki page ?
<Agent_bob> the one with repos help
<Jucato> Agent_bob: well, we can't really have a "list" of repos that will break. We just say that any non-official repo has a possibility of breaking stuff. Even Hawkwind's lol
<ghost> how do i install the tar.gz file for flash 9 i just downloaded?
<Agent_bob> but that one is known too
<OOD> ghost: read the readme file
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hah yeah.  Mine could break at any time, and it has once or twice in the past.  But it was quickly fixed thankfully
<ghost> it's just the one file, no readme came with it
<Agent_bob> ghost tar -xf file.tgz
<ghost> thanks
<OOD> then there's a readme ;)
<Agent_bob> cd file/ ;ls | grep -e [A-Z] 
<Agent_bob> and read
<Homer> Hawkwind: cool
<Homer> it really is progressing rapidly, I think new cvs can do youtube
<Homer> and they rebuilding it using cairo which opens up a ton of possibilites
<Agent_bob> vini vidi jedi
<Agent_bob> but don't quote me on that.  :)
<Healot> veni veni venias?
<Agent_bob> not around here, no.
<Jucato> Veni, Vidi, Vici
<Agent_bob> you konquwrors  are all alike.
<Jucato> I came, I saw, I konquered :)
<Agent_bob> or i went i observer i defeeted      depends on how you render it.
<Agent_bob> s/*ver/*ved/
<Jucato> hehe
<Agent_bob> the r and the d are just do close togathed
<Agent_bob> :)
<Jucato> and so is the "a" and the "e"?
<Agent_bob> oh no  that's my bad spelling i assure you.
<Jucato> lol
<Agent_bob> :)
<Jucato> ok this is bad...
<Jucato> I've been doing nothing except switch tabs/rooms for the past 3 hours...
<ghost> ok, i read the readme now that i know tar files are archives instead of a linux type of executable, but when i try to move the .so file to the plugins dir, i don't have access
<Jucato> signs of needing a life...
<Agent_bob> prolly
<genus5> is cpk2 around?
<Agent_bob> ghost sudo
<Agent_bob> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ShadowApex> I have a Dell Inspiron 2500 laptop with Kubuntu on it but it won't detect my ethernet port
<ghost> so i gotta use the command line?
<Agent_bob> ghost easiest way.     sudo cp flie.name /path/to/put/it/in/
<ghost> k, thanks
<Homer> you can do sudo konqueror I think
<Jucato> no!
<Jucato> kdesu please
<Homer> or ksu or whatever
<Homer> kdesu
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<maryen> kdesu
<Homer> hehe
<Agent_bob> kdesu
<maryen> kdesu
<Homer> I always use sudo and nothing happen
<Homer> :[
<Agent_bob> yes you can kdesu konqueror    and do the pointy clicky thingy
<maryen> it might break your system one day so dont do it
<Jucato> sometime, something will happen :)
<Agent_bob> vini vidi clicky
<ghost> in konqueror?
<maryen> kdesu is your friend
<ghost> how do i use this mighty kdesu?
<Jucato> ghost: yes. once you launch "kdesu konqueror" you're basically running Konqueror as root: so be *very* careful
<ghost> ok, so open konsole and type kdesu konqueror?
<Jucato> ghost: press Alt+F2 and enter "kdesu konqueror"
<Agent_bob> ghost from the command line  :)    yes
<Jucato> you could do that too
<ghost> k
<Agent_bob> vini vidi clicky
<Agent_bob> :)
<Jucato> *cough*veni*cough*
<Homer> whats that cool term program you press f12 to get
<Jucato> !yakuake
<Homer> yeah
<ShadowApex> I have a Dell Inspiron 2500 laptop with Kubuntu on it but it won't detect my ethernet port
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Homer> also ghost
<Agent_bob> don't correct my pig-laten kid.   :)
<Homer> type sudo apt-get install yakuake
<Homer> it's awesome
<Jucato> very
<Agent_bob> ok i'll quit.
<maryen> yakuake is an addiction for me now
<ghost> ok, so it let me copy the file that time, now is there something i need to do to stop using konqueror as root?
<Jucato> same here. I'm addicted to Katapult, Yakuake, and sometimes Kompose
<maryen> kompose?
<Jucato> !kompose
<maryen> oh, that one that shows all the apps as little boxes
<ubotu> kompose: full screen task manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-1.3 (dapper), package size 92 kB, installed size 432 kB
<maryen> right?
<Jucato> expose clone
<Jucato> not as good as the original though. but quite fun/cute
<Jucato> s/cute/qt
<ghost> or do i cease operating konqueror as root once i close that window?
<maryen> its not near as useable as katapult and yakuake
<maryen> though
<Jucato> ghost: yes
<ghost> cool, thanks
<Jucato> maryen: yeah, that's why I said "sometimes" :)
<Jucato> *sometimes* I also use 3d desktop
<whyso> hi, if i want to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu should i wait until edgy comes out, or should i just rinstall now?
<Homer> !kbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Homer> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org for support: #kubuntu ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Homer> GNU Network Object Model Enviroment
<Homer> err
<Homer> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Homer> heh
<whyso> i know what it is :)
<whyso> just wondering how hard it would be to upgrade
<maryen> not hard at all
<whyso> (i want to reinstall eigher way)
<maryen> plus you might want to install edgy rc1 tomorrow
<Homer> oh if you do it's the same thing
<Homer> yeah edgy is so close to cmming out
<whyso> ah ok, so shouldnt be hard to go from regular kubuntu to edgy?
<maryen> ??
<Jucato> not really, unless you have lots of stuff installed from unofficial repos
<maryen> if you install kubuntu edgy you'll have no troubles
<whyso> thats me :\
<whyso> (unofficial repos)
<Healot> oh its october already, Jucato )
<dude_> hello maryen
<dude_> :)
<Jucato> Healot: hehe :)
<Jucato> 7 days more till the "planned" release
<maryen> hi
<Healot> what would be on the cover of the official CD?
<Jucato> Healot: they won't be shipping Edgy through shipit
<unix_infidel> hmm, i was actually going to order pressed CD's this time :(
<Jucato> shipit will only ship Dapper
<unix_infidel> until what time?
<orient2000> Hi! I have a big problem. I downloaded some files for xserv and it was unsaccesfull. Now aftre reboot.
<unix_infidel> or is that policy indefinate?>
<Healot> LTS
<Healot> i see
<orient2000> After reboot can not connect to x server.
<Jucato> indefinite. it might change for Feisty Fawn
<maryen> zzzz sleepy
<unix_infidel> Jucato: i guess they ran out of money :)
<maryen> tomorrow santa (mark shuttleworth) comes with RC1 of edgy
<Jucato> unix_infidel: if they did, they wouldn't be shipping Dapper at all, would they? :P
<maryen> ill wake up and with anticipation enter 'sudo apt-get update'
<unix_infidel> Jucato: they could always scale back the amount of cd's they release.
<Jucato> maryen: you on Edgy Beta already?
<unix_infidel> especially if they're limiting the variety, its cost control.
<Jucato> unix_infidel: but then, Dapper is LTS
<maryen> yes
<unix_infidel> Jucato: and edgy isnt
<unix_infidel> ?
<Jucato> unix_infidel: of course not
<Jucato> LTS = long term support.
<maryen> its very stable for me, but I wanna see updates to the powernowd and other stuff
<Jucato> 3 years support on the desktop, 5 on servers
<maryen> im glad they fixed network manager btw
<Jucato> stable != LTS
<unix_infidel> *shrug* i'd be running breezy right now if i had the choice.
<kalbs> can i connect kubuntu to the active directory of windows server 2003
<unix_infidel> kalbs: yes.
<poningru> kalbs: yes
<poningru> ok duckdown
<poningru> err dude
<unix_infidel> dude: no special hacks required iirc.  AD is really simple.
<unix_infidel> might wanna give FDS a try if you're into testing for production.
<Jucato> oh it's dude again :)
<dude> unix: what do you mean?
<dude> jucato: :)
* duckdown 's ears perk up
<duckdown> !#@!#@
<unix_infidel> dude: i mean if you have control over authentication schema's then you might wanna try FDS
<unix_infidel> schemas*
<dude> FDS?
<dude> sorry
<unix_infidel> fedora directory server.  good times.
<dude> i wanna install kubuntu in the office
<unix_infidel> dude: ahh, yea you'll have no problems.
<dude> but our server is a windows server 2003
<unix_infidel> dude: if you just have to authenticate to AD, you'll have no problems.
<unix_infidel> heck, even if you CANT auth to AD, i'm sure you can hack it within a few minutes :)
<dude> can windows server recognize kubuntu as a workstation?
<unix_infidel> dude: dude, you're being redundant now.
<dude> unix: :) sorry just making sure
* unix_infidel sits bag and grins at his funny :)
<unix_infidel> back*
<Jucato> sits bag... lol
<letalis> dude: as far as i know only samba will allow a unix system to connect and browse folders on a windows network, but anything beyond that i dont think it can
<unix_infidel> letalis: umm, he's not talking about resource usage per se.
<unix_infidel> he's talking about, can i communicate / authenticate with a network that my office controls.
<orient2000> how can I remove x server from my kubuntu in konsole. I can not start up my kubuntu session.
<poningru> dude: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91510.html
<Jucato> orient2000: removing x server would mean you won't be able to get into KDE at all
<Dr_Willis> orient2000:  i think you need to clarify that question.
<orient2000> ok system is starting up and the I am in a text mode tty1 login, password and whatether I try it sais cannot conect to x server
<Jucato> orient2000: what did you download/do before this started happening?
<letalis> orient2000: sounds like x server misconfiguration
<orient2000> I started downloading difrent files x11 and some server was down and kicked me of at 7% and then I boot my system.
<DaveyJ> whenver i open up my homefolder it says "stalled" on the bottom and looks like its continually loading
<letalis> orient2000: were you installing things using apt-get or the like?
<ubuntu> ok, so
<campbch> ok so
<orient2000> no adept
<campbch> my kubuntu isn't starting
<campbch> :o
<letalis> yeah thats a frontend for apt-get
<letalis> so it downloaded the files you upgraded and then died as it was installing them?
<orient2000> I had some errors with frontend before but had no I dea what to do
<campbch> im on live cd, for some reason it goes all the way to the end of the blue bar, then just the logo and empty bar... pressing power starts all of the halt procedure
<campbch> anyone know what is stopping kubuntu from loading?
<letalis> orient2000: what was the last thing you installed before you noticed the errors?
<Jucato> orient2000: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to see if you could continue downloading
<orient2000> yes it just backed off no installation or I did notice
<orient2000> I tried nothing
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> orient2000: can you try "startx"? if it throws you back to the command prompt, can you give us some hint on the error messages?
<campbch> should i just reformat? i hadn't done much anyways
<campbch> i cant remember how to switch my screen resolutions, and it might be just a simple thing that's stopping the os from loading
<orient2000> the message will be something about frontend and no connection to x server
<campbch> guys?
<orient2000> could I remove x server and reinstall it? how can I do it?
<campbch> >.<
<Jucato> hm.. I'm lost..
<NightBird> campbch, if you want...
<campbch> want to what?
<NightBird> I dunno
<campbch> ?
<campbch> ok
<Jucato> orient2000: hm.. try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to reconfigure you're xserver. try to choose the correct driver, resolution, etc.
<campbch> dont like to spam or anything, but... my kubuntu isn't starting. im on live cd, for some reason it goes all the way to the end of the blue bar, then just the logo and empty bar... pressing power starts all of the halt procedure
<letalis> campbch: is the disc youre using one youve just burned?
<campbch> it freezes and refuses to get past the kubuntu logo screen at boot
<campbch> no
<campbch> my HD kubuntu is not working
<campbch> i am on a functioning live cd right now
<letalis> so youve used it before with no problems on the computer in question
<letalis> ok
<Jucato> campbch: my guess is that it has something to do with the video driver
<letalis> thought you meant the live cd was dying
<campbch> up until about an hour ago, when i went to restart the laptop to test internet connection
<campbch> it just ddnt start back up
<campbch> it's the strangest thing
<orient2000> OK I will try. I am in sh windows so I will have to reboot twice see you.
<campbch> how do i stop it? the driver is the exact one im on right now
<campbch> because it's the default driver with the system
<letalis> campbch: you mean the usplash screen halts
<Jucato> campbch: so the problem is on an installed system? not on the live cd?
<letalis> when linux is going through the init process
<campbch> on the installed system
<campbch> correct
<letalis> yeah that cant be a video driver
<letalis> unless you have funky framebuffer settings that shouldnt be the problem
<campbch> it gets through the init process, and normally it would go to a text-only part just before loading kde
<letalis> ok
<letalis> thats an xserver problem
<campbch> but it just stops at the end of the init, with the kubuntu logo in blue with the bar
<letalis> you could try entering single user mode
<letalis> and reconfiguring the xserver
<Jucato> actually, you can still access your pc, pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 there will log you into a console mode
<DaveyJ> whenever i open up my home folder it says "stalled" on the bottom and looks like its continually loading, then eventually stops and its blank
<campbch> boot process looks like BIOS-GRUB-kubuntu logo up-bar fills-<text>-<kde load> the last two are not happening
<campbch> my god...
<campbch> it took me hourrrsss just to configure my screen resolution last time, but i dont have the expertise to fix settings like that
<letalis> you havent updated anything since the system rebooted?
<campbch> i'll have to reinstall
<campbch> no
<campbch> i think if anything
<campbch> i was getting kdevelop to run
<campbch> but i needed packages like autoconf. and stuff
<Jucato> that shouldn't affect your xserver though
<letalis> yeah i agree
<campbch> when my internet dropped, and i fiddled with the settings and wanted to restart the system to see if it helped
<letalis> those things have nothing to do with the x server funtionality.
<campbch> and it didnt come back up
<letalis> what settings did you play with?
<campbch> i deleted my dns so that it would redetect them
<campbch> the detected servers
<lorddark> hola alguien habla espaol
<campbch> and the profile for my internet, so it would redetect it
<unix_infidel> !es > lorddark
<campbch> hay canal en los foro para hispanohablantes, lord
<Jucato> campbch: hm... that might be the problem then
<letalis> you deleted the files or just the contents of them?
<campbch> how?
<lorddark> gracias
<campbch> its not possible, ive done it before
<joker_bobo> hey guys....
<campbch> in system settings, network settings there is a dns box for detected dns servers, and a profiles box... when you connect to a network it gives you dns servers, they arent there to begin with
<joker_bobo> can i install mac os x x86 on ext2 or 3?
<campbch> i deleted all of the settings because this is what is necessary on my particular wifi, at our university
<willis_> joker_bobo:  i would be amazed if that was possible.
<unix_infidel> joker_bobo: better not to.
<campbch> theyre working out some bugs
<campbch> but anyways
<campbch> im just going to reinstall, since the only thing i was really able to do was fix te resolutions
<letalis> ok so you deleted the contents of the files.
<campbch> and since i kinda know how to do that now
<campbch> no
<campbch> i deleted the settings via the frontend
<campbch> the settings that were not there to begin with
<campbch> and the settings that are autodetected by the wireless assistant
<letalis> thats the same as erasing them from the actual files in /etc
<campbch> or by the server and relayed
<campbch> no, because there may be info in the file pertaining to other things that i may have damaged
<letalis> what i was going to say is if the init scripts cant find files funky things can happen
<campbch> which is not possible if i do it through a frontend
<campbch> *sigh*
<campbch> then something bugged up and did damage somewhere
<campbch> becuse a) ive done it before, on this install
<campbch> and b) it's not making any sense, not being able to load the entire operating system
<letalis> im not trying to be an ass about it im simply stating theres a difference between deleting the files and removing whats in them
<campbch> im not saying you're an ass about it :D
<letalis> :)
<campbch> but i knew what you meant
<campbch> anyways, what should i do?
<letalis> i sympathise nothing is worse than borking a well setup linux system
<campbch> it wasnt all that well setup
<campbch> i was still working on getting kdevelop, which is the second thing i was able to do :(
<unix_infidel> or else he would've created backsups.
<unix_infidel> backups*
<campbch> not counting buildessentials
<letalis> id try to get it running in single user mode
<joker_bobo> im trying to install a mac os x_x86 ....but it cant find my mouse or sata hd devices........ =/
<campbch> nah, i havent the time ill just reinstall, start from scratch
<campbch> :(
<campbch> owell
<campbch> thanks guys
<letalis> sure
<omar> hello do you know a xgl chat?
<CVirus> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<CVirus> omar: ^
<omar> thanks
<battousaix19> does anybody know if the develiopment is on time??
<lorddark> alguien sabe cual es el irc de suse en espaol
<battousaix19> eg expect a release candidate out within the next day or 2??
<Jucato> battousaix19: yes
<Jucato> RC1 is currently being tested for release
<battousaix19> is the RC availible on mirrors yet?
<battousaix19> or can it be expected VERY soon?
<plugs> i'm trying to mount my hard drive. i get this:
<plugs> mount: mount point /media/hdb1 does not exist
<battousaix19> do a mkdir /media/hdb1 or w/e u wanna call it
<battousaix19> like /mount/windows;) for friendlyness
<plugs> now i get Could not enter folder /media/hdb1
<battousaix19> did it mount??
<plugs> looks like it
<battousaix19> ok, if u want, u could do a kdesu konqueror and get a root filemanager running
<battousaix19> and try browsing to it from root
<battousaix19> or swith to root
<battousaix19> *switch
<plugs> The KDE mediamanager is not running.
<plugs> that's odd
<plugs> Okay, i got it.
<plugs> Can i copy files from ntfs to ext3?
<h4ck3r> wenas algun
<Splittor> plugs, yes
<h4ck3r> que hable espa;osl
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<battousaix19> *testing
<Jucato> ?
<sistemas> hola
<sistemas> muchachos
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<sistemas> soy nuevo en kubuntu
<sistemas> tengo un problema con krusader
<Jucato> !es
<h4ck3r> mi me da error el repositorio
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jucato> sistemas h4ck3r ^^^^
<pacman_> !es
<sistemas> trato de subir un tema a mi hosting y me dice q tengo muchas conecciones abiertas
<Jucato> ???
<uranos> tego drama con los repositoris
<Jucato> grr...
<Jucato> !es > uranos
<Jucato> !es > sistemas
<fdoving> have fun jucato :)
* fdoving goes to work.
<Jucato> fdoving: nooooh!
<Jucato> :(
* Jucato pretends to go to work...
<Healot> ay ay
<Healot> no LTS for Edgy?
<Jucato> Healot: err... wouldn't make sense
<Healot> 18 months only ay ay ay
<Jucato> yes
<tomaz> hy darlings.
<tomaz> little trouble here, i just upgraded from dapper to edgy beta (fresh install)
<Healot> why mi amor, Jucato :)
<tomaz> how i'm supposed to install libxine-extracodecs if there isn't this package?
<Jucato> why would you want to support 2 releases for 3-5 years? specially since they will overlap
<Hawkwind> tomaz: Enable all of your repos and there will be
<Jucato> tomaz: you need to enable "multiverse"
<Hawkwind> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tomaz> all my repos are enabled.
<Jucato> tomaz: ^^^^^
<Jucato> tomaz: let me correct that, you need to add multiverse
<Hawkwind> tomaz: Obviously not or you'd be able to install the package :)
<tomaz>  deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse deb-src http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<tomaz> both enabled
<tomaz> no libxine-extracodecs
<Hawkwind> Did you do an apt-get update first ?
<Hawkwind> tomaz: Try changing it from br.archive to just archive.ubuntu.com and update again
<tomaz> sure.
<Jucato> tomaz: not that
<Hawkwind> Ummm, that's Edgy ?
<tomaz> yup
<Jucato> Hawkwind: and -backports
<Hawkwind> tomaz: Those aren't the right lines actually
<Hawkwind> tomaz: That's backport stuff anyways
<tomaz> what?
<Hawkwind> tomaz: Also, #Ubuntu+1 is the Edgy channel
<tomaz> it's a fresh install
<tomaz> humn...
<Hawkwind> tomaz: That's edgy-backports stuff you pasted
<tomaz> did't know.
<Hawkwind> You want the regular repos
<tomaz> but, how can it be the backports if it's a fresh install? i formated the / partition before installing
<Jucato> tomaz: add "multiverse" to "deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe"
<tomaz> tanks
<Healot> viva do brasil?
<Jucato_is_sleepy> ??
<Jucato_is_sleepy> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Jucato_is_sleepy> lol
<tomaz> what he say has no meaning
<tomaz> he said 'great about brazil?'
<Jucato> how should I know? I don't speak that :P
<tomaz> =P
<tomaz> i do, and i dont think he's brazilian or portuguese
<tomaz> maybe some guy that 's trying to impress talking in a strange language
<Healot> that's came out of boredom
<Jucato> Mabuhay ang Kubuntu!
<Jucato> (long live Kubuntu)
<orient2000> what program will do backup files for me from console?
<Healot> tar ?
<jpiccolo> should it be decently easy to get the old command and conquer games to work in linux? i just bought them
<Hawkwind> rsync, tar, and many others
<jpiccolo> using wine that is
<Hawkwind> jpiccolo: Might ask the guys in #WineHQ or #Cedega as they could tell you
<Jucato> is IRC case sensitive?
<Healot> !BR
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Healot> the bot commands are not
<Jucato> how about channels? #winehq vs. #WineHQ ?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: No
<orient2000> what device neme would be for dvd in backup?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: All the same
<Jucato> ah ok
<Hawkwind> orient2000: /dev/hdc possibly.  Depends on how your system is hooked up
<Healot> the symlink is /dev/dvd imho
<Hawkwind> Could be, not always
<Healot> yup
<Hawkwind> Neither of mine are /dev/dvd :P
<Healot> mine is, xine did it fur me
<orient2000> I have a problem with ati driver. xserver does not start. how can I get back to default driver from a text mode?
<Jucato> orient2000: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jucato> if all else fails, choose "vesa" as your driver
<orient2000> it sais dpkg: conflicting action --control and --remove
<Jucato> hm...
<Healot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg >> after you enter this?
<orient2000> results from startx: culd not open default cursor font 'cursor' * (RADEON.....) etc. I installed ATI by easykubuntu before that.
<Jobberwacky> linux nvidia driver has security hole http://news.zdnet.com/2100-1009_22-6126846.html
<Healot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; do this first then
<Hawkwind> Jobberwacky: The beta fixes it though if you read the whole article :)
<Jobberwacky> "contends"
<battousaix19> yup, nvidia beta is better anyway
<battousaix19> aiglx fun then too:)
<dude_> jucato: can i use amarok for radio streaming
<tombiggy> hi all
<Jucato> dude_: hm.. only for japan-a-radio before
<orient2000> sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg gives me dpkg: conflicting action --control and --remove
<Healot> udo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hawkwind> orient2000: That's the wrong command
<Healot> one app
<dude_> tnx
<Jobberwacky> the beta contends to fix it, there's nothing certain
<Hawkwind> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  <~~~Just like that
<battousaix19> if u have nano or sum other trminal editor installed, change the xong.conf line yourself
<Hawkwind> Jobberwacky: It fixes it.  I've been running the beta since it was released
<Jucato> Hawkwind: is the beta driver included in Edgy? (although I'm presuming it's not?)
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I don't recall to be honest
<Jucato> Hawkwind: then go to sleep :P
<Jobberwacky> you tested it?
<orient2000> OK got it.
<battousaix19> yup, im runnin beta rigt now on bsd;), and was earlier today
<battousaix19> in kubuntu taht is
<Hawkwind> Jobberwacky: Yes.  It's been fixed
<Jobberwacky> where did you read that?
<Hawkwind> Read what ?
<Hawkwind> It was in an article posted a few days ago.  That exploit has been around for a very long time actually
<Hawkwind> They've known about it for 2 - 3 years now
<Jobberwacky> which article?
<battousaix19> yup, years
<Hawkwind> I don't remember now.  I read too many things on the internet
<Jobberwacky> heh ic
<Jucato> I'm sure Google will yield something useful
<battousaix19> lol, google it, youll get an answer there;)
<Jucato> Hawkwind: is it "yield" or "yeild"? :P
<Jobberwacky> I already did, there's nothing definite, no kind of proof
<Hawkwind> "There have been multiple public reports of this Nvidia bug on the NVNews forum and elsewhere, dating back to 2004,
<battousaix19> y are u compaining about it anyway??
<Hawkwind> Nvidia, however, contends it fixed the bug over the summer
<Jobberwacky> who's compaining?
<Hawkwind> That's pulled from that ZDnet article
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I'm going to bed, leave me alone :P
<Jobberwacky> Yeah, contends
<Jobberwacky> there's no independent analysis to confirm that claim
<Hawkwind> Jobberwacky: I can verify it has been fixed, atleast the flaw isn't able to be done here on this box
<Jucato> Hawkwind: sure thing. I'll laeve you alone... or is that leave? :P
<Jobberwacky> that's what they said before
<Jobberwacky> that's the bad thing about nvidia refusing to release the specs and keeping the driver closed
<Hawkwind> You could always use the ever so great ATI then :P
<Jobberwacky> ATI makes no linux driver
<battousaix19> lol, your complaining just cuz your an ati jealot??
<Jobberwacky> what are these words
<battousaix19> and ati has NO support in freebsd either
<Jobberwacky> compaining, jealot
<battousaix19> so i go with nvidia until ati gets more freindly
<Jobberwacky> so do I, but we'd be better off if they let open source make a driver
<BonBonTheJon> but what do you do if you are stuck with ati, as in my laptop
<Hawkwind> Jobberwacky: Since when do they not make a linux driver ?
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: use the free/open source drivers?
<Jobberwacky> Hawkwind, since never
<Hawkwind> My laptop uses ATI
<Jobberwacky> is it a new card?
<battousaix19> i wouldnt be picky about getting good 3d accel then
<Hawkwind> Jobberwacky: Better check again.  They make several versions for Linux against XFree86 and Xorg
<Jobberwacky> I tried the ati driver recently, I wouldn't call that a driver
<Jobberwacky> I woud call it "crap"
<Hawkwind> I've never had any bad luck with ATI in my laptop.  But I use Nvidia everywhere else
<battousaix19> nor would i run bsd, 3d accel is almost needed these days
<BonBonTheJon> no, my card is ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<BonBonTheJon> can i even use the binary drivers on that
<Jobberwacky> ati just throws out some sloppy piece of work and calls it a driver
<Hawkwind> That'll change now though since AMD bought them
<battousaix19> even though i actually LIKE ati better, nvidia isstill the way to go for linux or bsd
<Hawkwind> They plan on open sourcing their drivers
<Jucato> someone who should be sleepig is caught up in a conversation :)
<Jobberwacky> 2 years later, we get a working beta
<battousaix19> lol, yea
<BonBonTheJon> does anyone here use the ati binary drivers
<battousaix19> at least nvidia is trying to have their composite extension enabled and useful:D
<BonBonTheJon> Hawkwind: what kind of laptop do you have
<Hawkwind> Dell C610
<Jobberwacky> but why not release the source or at least the specs of the hardware, what are they afraid of?
<BonBonTheJon> Hawkwind: what graphics card is in that
<battousaix19> i dunno, nor care, just happy aiglx is usable;), lol
<battousaix19> closed source is closed source, intil THEY say otherwise
<T3hWiz0rd> Jobberwacky: each competitor getting ahold of source code. Companys like ATi and Nvidia try really hard to make sure one doesn't steal the others technology. If drivers/hardware specs became open source you'd see a lot of duplicate hardware coming from the two companies.
<battousaix19> im not gonna badged them, lol
<T3hWiz0rd> Jobberwacky: for that reason, ati and nvidia will *not* be open source, likely EVER
<Jobberwacky> battousaix19, then "THEY" suck
<verbose> how do i mount a drive at a mount point read/write by all users? it's ext3
<verbose> so far i've put in fstab the users option,rw, and chowned the mountpoint to my user and the user group
<Jobberwacky> T3hWiz0rd, they don't need to release the hardware tech, only the specs to communicate with the hardware, that's all you need for a driver
<T3hWiz0rd> philosophically open source would not work good in terms of nvidia and ATi, it is futile to think its a good idea without first wanting to destroy both companies.
<verbose> but i still can't write to it
<T3hWiz0rd> there is really nothing wrong with linux Nvidia drivers, desptie the fact that they are continually behind the windows drivers. ATi feels littlen eed to support the communities driver needs so they rarely make it more simple. Just how it goes, I guess.
<Jobberwacky> the only thing wrong with them are security issues like what I mentioned
<T3hWiz0rd> Jobberwacky: well sadly until linux becomes more predominate, there will be little urgency from companies who market for profit.
<T3hWiz0rd> Jobberwacky: companies usually exist for one reason and one alone: To make profit.
<T3hWiz0rd> linux is not a profitable industry yet, sadly.
<Jobberwacky> oh well, I can still say nvidia sucks
<Healot> bleh
<Healot> Nvidia will change its name to NvIntel :)
<Jobberwacky> that's too bad
<[Relic] > what file holds the grub info for booting?
<T3hWiz0rd> Healot: was that a joke?
<BonBonTheJon> [Relic] : /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Healot> yup
<Healot> but the takeover is real :0
<T3hWiz0rd> Healot: okay cos if they really did that i would of puked, ate my puke, and puked it up again.
<[Relic] > so if I switched from scsi to ide/ata I just need to switch all the sd# entries to hd## enteries?
<Healot> ATMD :)
<Healot> [Relic] : depends on how fdisk sees them?
<[Relic] > guess I can reboot and see if it is corect but the disk were set up similar so all I should need is the sda2 to hdc2 converts, I'll know soon enough  :)
<[Relic] > thanks  :)
<Zaire> next step is the AMD Radeon I hear lol
<[Relic] > yep I am back in business  :)
<Jobberwacky> if only a 3rd competitor in the video card market would rise up, one which doesn't suck
<BonBonTheJon> s3 is the way to go
<[Relic] > nice to see only 19% drive used instead of 69% too  :)
<Zaire> radeon is on top at the moment
<BonBonTheJon> lol
<BonBonTheJon> night all
<Jobberwacky> s3? I said which "doesn't" suck
<Jobberwacky> but of course, that's not going to happen :((
<Zaire> wtf is an s3 lol
<unix_infidel> Zaire: video card.
<[Relic] > I had one of those  :)  many moons ago
<[Relic] > think it was 8M
<Zaire> LOL
<Zaire> anyone know the command to give a user access to a specific database in mysql?
<[Relic] > had a diamon stealth s540 once too. talk about annoying card
<unix_infidel> Zaire: ask in #mysql
<Zaire> I have and not gotten anything useful as of yet
<unix_infidel> and i remember that being in the mysql docs too, its pretty straightforward, i dont know the exact details though.
<unix_infidel> been a while since i did DB anything.
<Zaire> ummm Ive seen the help on what Im asking and I didn't understand it
<unix_infidel> Zaire: then maybe you should use MS Access or sql server 2005
<Zaire> not bloody likely
<unix_infidel> or learn a bit more about what you're getting into before you get started :)
<Zaire> this is how I learn...on the go
<unix_infidel> sql isnt easy, imho :)
<unix_infidel> Zaire: i'm the same way.
<[Relic] > now I have an empty case  :(  removing the old scsi server drive which was a 5.25 full sized drive makes it seem really empty  :)
<Zaire> worst vid card I had was an ATI Rage Pro 2 32 Mb
<[Relic] > you haven't had enough computers then
<uranos> espa;ol
<Zaire> the worst computer Ive had was a commodore vic 20
<Jobberwacky> my first computer had an s3 card, it was not 3d
<Zaire> the worst computer Ive had was a ("commodore vic 20")
<[Relic] > I had a texas instruments computer with a 16k expansion pack  :)
<Zaire> note the quote lol
<uranos> cuales son los canales en espa;lo
<Zaire> I could deff use a translator for the mysql help doc cause its beyond me
<Zaire> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/grant.html
<unix_infidel> Zaire: upgrade to 5.1 first of all :)
<Zaire> ....I used apt to grab this one
<wastrel> kpilot
<unix_infidel> Zaire: that doc is similar to a man page, you need to read a how to specific to your requirement.
<Zaire> thats where I go cross eyed :S
<unix_infidel> sql docs are VERY good up until the point of advanced stuff.
<Zaire> all I need is to give a single account permissions to a DB file
<unix_infidel> like 4th normals and concurrency control on VOIP systems...now that's some crazy nonsense.
<unix_infidel> Zaire: google those terms, there are lots of how-to's to basic sql stuff.
<Zaire> according to my apt mysql is the newest version
<unix_infidel> Zaire: that's the newest version on $release repos.
<unix_infidel> 5.1 is the latest stable.
<unix_infidel> hmm, nevermind me, apparrantly 5.0 is latest stable.
<unix_infidel> 5.1 is still in beta. *shrug* i use pg anyway.
<Splittor> 5.1 might as well be stable
<Zaire> well Im not messing with my DB as I already have a forum running off of it
<unix_infidel> actually been meaning to try sql server 2005.
<Zaire> server wise I wouldn't go near windows so anything with the label MS in it is tossed
<unix_infidel> Zaire: good for you, sequel 2005 is pretty much industry standard.
<Zaire> I mean I have a nobody server and it gets hack attempts on it randomly
<unix_infidel> Zaire: so dont run IIS.
<Zaire> I wouldn't and even not windows has so many sec holes in it its not even funny :S
<dude_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cpk2> is there a way to add a user profile in kopete like in gaim?
<Zaire> hey cpk2 what was the command for giving a user privs to a db?
<Zaire> I seriously need to write it down this time
<cpk2> to add a user to a db?
<Zaire> no give a user access to a db file
<cpk2> you should really just get phpmyadmin
<Zaire> I did butit wont let me login as root to create DB's and my norm account is unable to due to low level access
<cpk2> just create another root user
<Zaire> umm how do you do that again lol
<Zaire> I can be forgetful :S
<cpk2> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'yourusername'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'yourpassword' WITH GRANT OPTION;
<cpk2> this will make a new user that can use database1
<cpk2> GRANT SELECT, INSERT, UPDATE, DELETE, CREATE, DROP, INDEX, ALTER, CREATE TEMPORARY TABLES, LOCK TABLES ON database1.* TO 'yourusername'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'yourpassword';
<wastrel> ok mr caps lock
<cpk2> you have to use caps in the command
<Zaire> cool thanks much appreciated
<wastrel> sql commands aren't case sensitive iirc
<wastrel> it's just a convention i believe
<wastrel> but i was just joking :] 
<Zaire> I swear getting an answer from ppl in the #mysql help channel is like pulling teeth
<wastrel> it's late
<Zaire> trust me its like that during the day
<Zaire> but same thing as the phpbb help channel....you get faster results on the forum
<Zaire> there is an error in you sql syntax :S
<dude_> anyone whos using wine?
<Zaire> damnit its not working
<Zaire> is there a way to creat a user joined with the grant command?
<kraut> moin
<dino_> moin
<Zaire> there I just decided to try something and cleared everything out of the db file I did have access to and deleted phpbb3 to install 2
<harmental> hi everybody...is there a standard folder to store jar files that are to be use as a regular piece of software?
<bimberi> harmental: I'd put it somewhere under /usr/local/lib.  Othere may differ.
<bimberi> *Others
<Zaire> dude I love these phpbb themes :D
<wastrel> i like stuff
<harmental> thanks bimberi
<harmental> so there is actually n "standard" folder such as the one for bin files for instance?
<bimberi> harmental: yes, /usr/local is for your own "stuff" :)
<bimberi> !dirs
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<harmental> bimberi: ok thanks!
<bimberi> harmental: er, "stuff" that's to be made available system wide that is.  /home/user is for your very own "stuff" of course
<draik> is there a *.deb for the KDE update for 3.5.5?
<draik> I can't seem to upgrade my laptop's KDE. It's still 3.5.2
<draik> I have it in the repos for the KDE-latest and KDE-355, but it won't take at all
<bmo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bmo> draik:
<bmo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27300/
<bmo> append that to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<draik> will do
<draik> Thank you bmo
<bmo> I upgraded the other day and it worked
<draik> but how do I acquire the KEY?
<draik> I need the commands
<bmo> These packages have been digitally signed using Jonathan Riddell's key. A copy of the key is also kept on people.ubuntu.com for verification. To add this key do:
<bmo>  wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<bmo>  sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<draik> Thank you bmo
<SpeedyG> hey guys, i've got a little problem running eclipse in kubuntu... when running it, i'm getting this error: opt/eclipse/eclipse: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SpeedyG> any ideas on how to solve this?
<Zaire> I deff like phpbb2 better then 3 its much easier to manage
<draik> bmo, do I need all of them or just the first 2 listed on there for the KDE?
<bmo> just the kde ones if you want just kde
<draik> ok
<bmo> ignore the koffice ones
<draik> will do
<bmo> speedyg, maybe you need to install the dev package
<SpeedyG> nope, doesnt solve it
<draik> bmo, I already have those in my repos
<bmo> hmm..odd.  there aren't many base libgtk 2.0 .deb files
<SpeedyG> bmo: http://pastebin.ca/209557 <= the libgtk stuff installed
* bmo is still looking
<draik> bmo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27302/
<draik> That's another issue from my desktop. amaroK is held back for some reason
<bmo> install libgtk2.0-0-dbg?
<bmo> no, it doesn't require the dbg package
<SpeedyG> still the same
* bmo installs eclipse to try to recreate the situation. 6 mins remaining
<SpeedyG> cant I just tell eclipse to not use gtk ?
<bmo> hey speedy do a "locate libgtk-x11" for me
<SpeedyG> hmz, seems that one is missing :/
<bmo> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=libgtk2.0-0&version=unstable&arch=hurd-i386
<bmo> about 3/4 of the way down, you see the libgtk-x11 link and its real file
<user1> Hi all
<udomsak_> hi all
<SpeedyG> bmo: just install that package and it should work?
<bmo> it should
<bmo> the link on the right hand side leads to the .deb file http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libs/libgtk2.0-0
<bmo> pick your architecture
<bmo> download
<bmo> dpkg -i [the package] 
<logankoester_> anyone alive?
<bmo> no, we're dead
<udomsak_> I define key use for  switch my keyboard  layout by "keyboard shortcut tool "  but after I switch I can't switch back again
<udomsak_> anybody  who know ?
<SpeedyG> crap, dpkg gives dependency errors
<bmo> I find it odd that search shows libgtk2 installed, yet it doesn't show up
<SpeedyG> http://pastebin.ca/209587 <= perhaps that is one of the problems
<bmo> yeesh
<bmo> anyway, if you get it right, it should look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27304/
<SpeedyG> hmz, i'm starting to get the feeling that this might take a long time to fix :/
<bmo> have you tried simply reinstalling libgtk2?
<bmo> hmm
<bmo> remove it, then install
<Kaasklomp> i'm a newby (to both kubuntu and irc). Is kubuntu a good chose for running on a laptop and supporting wlan?
<bmo> that depends on your wireless chipset, kaasklomp
<bmo> and I have no clue about setting that up. heh.
<SpeedyG> bmo: aptitude purge && aptitude install?
<Kaasklomp> so for a newby that's no real option I guess?
<bmo> no, I didn't say that, kaasklomp
<bmo> I said it depends on your chipset.  people have had excellent, and terrible results, depending on the chipset
<bmo> speedy yes
<bmo> or maybe apt-get remove
<bmo> instead of purge
<bmo> purge is the nuclear option
<Kaasklomp> so should i just install and see if it works?
<bmo> I would, kaasklomp
<bmo> it's the only way _I_ learn
<Kaasklomp> thanks
* bmo has tried many things, and broken many things, and that is why I know some things
<SpeedyG> damnit, doesnt solve anything :/
<bmo> do you get an error when you reinstall libgtk2?
<SpeedyG> no
<bmo> :-/
<SpeedyG> only when I try to remove it, it starts jabbing about dependencies
<bmo> an error would tell you what to do
<SpeedyG> yeah
<SpeedyG> http://pastebin.ca/209594
<SpeedyG> thats all that happens
* bmo installed eclipse with no problem, which from my POV wasn't what I wanted
<bmo> oh!
<bmo> that's helpful!
<bmo> The following packages are BROKEN:
<bmo>   firefox gnome-keyring libbonoboui2-0 libeel2-2 libgail-common libgail17 libglade2-0 libgnome-desktop-2 libgnomecanvas2-0 libgnomeui-0 libgtk2.0-bin libgtk2.0-common
<bmo>   libgtk2.0-dev libnautilus-burn3 libnautilus-extension1 nautilus-cd-burner
<bmo> that right there
<bmo> you have to fix the broken packages
* bmo tries to remember the command for that
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> will tend to help
<Hobbsee> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
* bmo says screw that and says open synaptic and click "fix broken packages"
<cpk2> its just apt-get -f install to fix broken
<bmo> ok
<Zaire> hey cpk2 check it out http://foxfire.hopto.org/phpbb2
<cpk2> you can change phpbb2 to a different name
<Zaire> I know I just haven't lol
<cpk2> that was a layout phpbb had?
<Zaire> nope I downloaded a theme off the phpbb site
<Zaire> they have a bunch of cool ones
<SpeedyG> raaah, this is really screwing my mind.. cant I just tell eclipse to use gtk1.2 ? :/
<bmo> no, because you have bigger problems with broken packages that affect other stuff
<SpeedyG> the install -f option also doesnt seem to fix anything :/
* bmo puts a cushion between speedyg's head and the wall
<cpk2> hmm didnt know phpbb generated a faq for you too
<cpk2> you did -f install?
* SpeedyG opens window and throws out computer.... shouts *all out of the way* and advises anyone thats under his window to step aside... you don't wanna try and catch a computer that falls from the 9th floor
<SpeedyG> cpk2: yes
<Zaire> theres actually a flash guide for installing themes not that you need it for phpbb2 its pretty straight forward
<Zaire> actually I gotta see if they have any smiley packs to
<dhq> i am tryong to install oreon but i need pear i installed it and here---->>Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 40 bytes) in /usr/share/php/PEAR/PackageFile/Parser/v1.php on line 191Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 40 bytes) in /usr/share/php/PEAR.php on line 766
<cpk2> i always like seeing peoples hostnames when the paste and stuff =P
<bmo> cpk2, maybe you have a bright idea, because I'm out of 'em for speedyg, and it's early in the morning, and I'm starting to burn out
<bmo> it is almost 4am
<cpk2> its late here
<cpk2> 1am =(
<bmo> and I need my nappytime
<intelikey> anybody here on efnet right now ?
<dhq> cpk2: where r u from
<bmo> cpk2 is apparently on the west coast
<SpeedyG> know what, i'll just boot back into windows and fix this some other time
<dhq> cpk2: here its like 1pm
<dhq> lolz
<intelikey> SpeedyG what it is ?
<Zaire> its 10 to 2 am here lol
<dhq> lolz
<SpeedyG> nearly 10AM here
<SpeedyG> intelikey: ?
<dhq> i am ahead of all you guys :)
<bmo> speedyg is on the gmt
<bmo> hmm..
<SpeedyG> 1+gmt actually ;)
<dhq> i am 5:30 hrs ahead gmt
<SpeedyG> right, back in winblows again
<bmo> bleh
<SpeedyG> at least here eclipse works :/
<dhq> hey i need help
<jende> cpk2: Good morning!
<jende> dhq: what is the prob?
<bmo> speedyg, I noticed your prompt said "sarge", is that what you're actually using?
<SpeedyG> nope
<Zaire> sweet I found a tux avatar pack lol
<SpeedyG> but its my main computer... 'the sarge' ;)
<bmo> oh, ok
<dhq> jende: pear problem
<SpeedyG> its kubuntu amd64
* bmo is kubuntu amd65
<bmo> er
<bmo> 4
<SpeedyG> hehe :)
<jende> dhq: you meant a peer prob?
* SpeedyG tries to install and run bmo 
<SpeedyG> for him being kubuntu :P
<bmo> hahaha
<dhq> jende: pear
<dhq> !pear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpeedyG> have no pear? ;)
<bmo> !jenga blocks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jenga blocks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende> !peer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende> ???
<dhq> lolz
* intelikey deletes bmo from his system.   "i don't have a k8 processor"
<SpeedyG> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<jende> intelikey: howdy
<intelikey> yo
<dhq> jende: http://pear.php.net/
<bmo> ! women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<bmo> oh
<bmo> not quite what I expected
<jende> dhq: I found it...;-)
<bmo> !libgtk2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgtk2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaire> oooh and they have amd rank packs
<jende> intelikey: how are ya today?
<intelikey> well
<intelikey> you?
<jende> intelikey: not to bad, woke up way o early - but okay
<bmo> ok, I will meditate on this problem (sleep)
<jende> intelikey: got to prepare the rest for a meeting which I'll later this day
<bmo> don't give up on it though, speedyg
<jende> intelikey: got to prepare the rest for a meeting which I'll have later this day
<bmo> bbl
<SpeedyG> bmo: nah, i'll try it later
<SpeedyG> got to do some schoolstuff now first
<jende> intelikey: hopefully I get the deal to migrate a SBS2000 server to a real server; a Linux server...hehe
<intelikey> jende ok.  you in germany ?
<jende> intelikey: yep
<jende> intelikey: and yo?
<jende> intelikey: and you?
<SlimG> Anyone know howto wget a filename with a "" character
<intelikey> thought so.  usa
<intelikey> and yeah it's early here.
<jende> intelikey: *ggg* its almost 10ish am here
<intelikey> k take care.
<intelikey> or goodn tog
<jende> intelikey: I will
<jende> lol
<intelikey> :)
<SpeedyG> now isnt that some phonetic spelling ;)
<intelikey> SpeedyG you like ?
<jende> SpeedyG: it is, but doesn't matter
<SpeedyG> nah :) its funny ;)
<jende> intelikey: Guten Tag
<SpeedyG> hehe, I was in doubt.. whether it should be a D or a T in guten ;)
<SpeedyG> my german is a bit rusty
<intelikey> i never studied any german.   i guess it shows.
<jende> intelikey: nope
<intelikey> :)
<jende> intelikey: you should see most germans english, you might be scared afterwards
<SpeedyG> haha, definately!
<intelikey> yah
<Bedo> Hi all people
<jende> and they get lessons in school for years and years and the result is so badly
<jende> Bedo: Hi
<Bedo> hi jende
<Bedo> I'm going to have a presentation on Kubuntu during our Linux Day
<jende> Bedo: which linux day?
<Bedo> Italian
<jende> Bedo: ah, okay
<harmental> how can i associate certain files to be opened by a java application (jar)
<intelikey> harmental right click on one.
<Bedo> I plug the camera on the usb-port, hal alert me that a new device has recognised, but when i try to open in a new window i see anything on it. But when i open digikam, everything works fine
<Zaire> lol theres a prank mod for phpbb to make it so a specific user can only view posts in Binary lol
<harmental> thanks intelikey....i was trying to do that from krusader and didnt work.....
<Bedo> Anyone know how to solve my problem? :)
<jende> Bedo: I didn't get it, to be honest
<Bedo> i cut and paste now :)
<Bedo> I plug the camera on the usb-port, hal alert me that a new device has recognised, but when i try to open in a new window i see anything on it. But when i open digikam, everything works fine
<Bedo> arrived?
<intelikey> Bedo set the camera to disk mode ?
<cpk2> SpeedyG: after you killed all that gnome stuff did you get eclipse to install?
<Bedo> uh? I simply open it, and i see a folder with the name of my machine, and into that a new file with the name of my camera, but when i open it i get an error
<Bedo> cannot see camer, wrong parameters
<SpeedyG> cpk2: it wasnt an issue to get it installed.. the problem was to make it run
<cpk2> oh, well is it running? =)
<Bedo> SpeedyG: what about running from a terminal?
<SpeedyG> nope
<SpeedyG> Bedo: running it from the terminal gave me the error
<Bedo> what error?
<SpeedyG> Bedo: eclipse: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<SpeedyG> libgtk doesnt wanna get installed apparently :/
<SpeedyG> or at least, not the way it should be
<Bedo> try to install libgtk2.0-0
<intelikey> most (or at least some) usb interfacing digital cameras can be set to "disk" mode, in which they store the images as jpg files (jpg iirc) on a formated partition in the cameras memory.   when in this mode accessing the file system is much easer.  "mount /dev/sda /mount/point/"   thus the system simply sees a disk with files.
<SpeedyG> I did
<SpeedyG> didnt solve anything
<ilga> hello people. My english is not gut, but Itry to explain my problem. I update my proftp ftp server and then i got error "proftpd IPv6 getaddrinfo error: No address associated with hostname".
<Bedo> mmm
<SpeedyG> tried to remove it and reinstall it
<SpeedyG> same thing
<SpeedyG> tried to install dev-packages
<SpeedyG> same thing
<Bedo> bedo@pargrettu:~$ dpkg -S libgtk-x11
<Bedo> libgtk2.0-0: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.800.20
<Bedo> libgtk2.0-0: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<Bedo> bedo@pargrettu:~$
<Bedo> so is on it
<Bedo> try ldconfig
* SpeedyG reboots back into kubuntu
<SpeedyG> right, that was one of the things I didnt try :/ shouldve tried it
<Bedo> ok :)
<ilga> hello. I have proftpd error. 'IPv6 getaddrinfo error: No address associated with hostname"
<jordan_> trying to compile 2.6.7 kernel.....
<ilga> ok
<jordan_> different tutorials have different things.. but none specific for me
<jordan_> kind of weird
<SpeedyG> Bedo: still nothing
<jordan_> maybe apt-get can install it automatically?
<Bedo> SpeedyG: same problem?
<intelikey> jordan_ 2.6.7  or  2.6.17 ?
<SpeedyG> speedyg@sarge:~$ dpkg -S libgtk-x112
<SpeedyG> su dpkg: *libgtk-x112* not found.
<SpeedyG> :/
<Bedo> there's a 2
<SpeedyG> whoops, typo
<SpeedyG> yeah, I noticed
<Bedo> dpkg -s libgtk-x11
<Bedo> :)
<Bedo> -S
<jordan_> intel: 2.6.7
<SpeedyG> speedyg@sarge:~$ dpkg -S libgtk-x11
<SpeedyG> libgtk2.0-0: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.800.20
<SpeedyG> libgtk2.0-0: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<SpeedyG> libgtk2.0-dev: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.la
<SpeedyG> libgtk2.0-dev: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so
<SpeedyG> libgtk2.0-dev: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.a
<SpeedyG> it is found indeed
<Bedo> ok
<jordan_> intel: im installing patched madwifi drivers
<Bedo> tryied ldconfig?
<SpeedyG> the command is just only 'ldconfig'  right ?
<Bedo> yes
<Bedo> sudo ldconfig
<SpeedyG> did it, still the same problem
<Bedo> mmm
<SpeedyG> (i've su-'ed to root... don't like sudo if i've got to do a bunch of rootstuff)
<Bedo> try sudo aptitude reinstall libgtk2
<jende> Bedo: maybe a verbose ldconfig?
<jordan_> intel: is there an easy way to do it?
<intelikey> jordan_ that's on ubuntu's hoary hedge hog ?   if i remember correctly hoary came with 2.6.7   breazy with 2.6.10 and dapper with 2.6.15      there may be a better way to get that patch    i.e. upgrading
<jordan_> intel: sorry the new dapper..  6.061
<jende> jordan_: you shouldn't be on a 2.6.7 Kernel, though
<SpeedyG> it shows work on the libgtk2 stuff, and no errors
<jordan_> jende: theres a madwifi patch for 2.6.7
<intelikey> jordan_ try   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jordan_> intel: when i patch files with specific versions.. is it ok to have more recent than their specs, then?
<intelikey> maybe i better stay out of that.    i don't know for sure that the 2.6.15-26  is patched.
<jordan_> sorry im in china so some sites are blocked
<jordan_> http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/
<jordan_> heres where im looking at
<jordan_> i have to view it through a proxy
<SpeedyG> Bedo: any more clues?
<jende> jordan_: have you tried the 6/4 protocol of hacktivismo.com?you may have abetter access then to sites which are usually blocked in china
<lz1gjd> what was the name of the program to speed up loading times in linux, prolink or something
<cpk2> prelinking?
<jordan_> heres another link.. http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=madwifi-ng
<lz1gjd> cpk2: oh yeah, right :) thx
<jordan_> hacktivismo is loading,
<jordan_> your protocol looks fun
<jordan_> ill dl it
<wanrecords> hi guys
<jende> jordan_: hope it helps
<jende> jordan_: let me know if does
<jordan_> jende: but that just helps my censor prob.. im really trying to patch my madwifi drivers
<jordan_> jende: its very helpful in itself though
<wanrecords> anyone here know about the problem with amaroK not playing mp3's on 64bit machines?
<intelikey> jordan_ uname -r     what version kernel are you running ?
<jende> jordan_: I know that it helps "just" your censor prob, but miight be handy to use anyway
<visik7> .
<windshear> anyone knows when edgy 6.10 rc1 will be released?
<jende> windshear: 26th of oct
<windshear> thats the final
<windshear> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<jende> windshear: ooops, sorry
<windshear> according to timetable the rc should be released today, but when?
<jordan_> intel: 2.6.15-26-386
<jordan_> jende: yep
<wanrecords> so nobody has any idea about the amaroK/xine problem?
<pablo_> wanrecords: on dapper
<pablo_> when I tried to play an mp3
<pablo_> it automatically installed mp3 support
<pablo_> at least with kde 3.5.5 and last version of amarok
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jende> wanrecords: you may want to intsall "libxine-extracodecs"
<jordan_> intel:  sudo apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.7 ?
<jordan_> intel: Couldn't find package kernel-source-2.6.7
<intelikey> jordan_ try   linux-*
<jende> wanrecords: you need those extracodecs
<jordan_> intel: i tried downloading it manually but when i extracted it, i couldnt copy to usr/src
<jordan_> inte: but im looking for 2.6.7 specifically
<intelikey> jordan_ kernel-* is only for 2.4.*
<AWOSDev> I  can't figure out what the problem is, my Linux won't play an enhanced CD.   I have tried mounting it, playing it in KsCD, and VLC, and making sure I have the proper permissions.  I have also checked the disc for surface imperfections.  What else can I do?
<momal> anyone know how to get my super(windows) key working... it doesn't seem to work :(..
<intelikey> linux-* is for 2.6.*
<jordan_> oh... so anything in 2.6 should work with my madwifi patch?
<intelikey> no.   just use the word linux in place of kernel in your apt-get
<DHGE> anyone likes the font rendering in edgy? - i find them blurry ...
<SpeedyG> fuck it, I give up for today, back to windows
<AWOSDev> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wanrecords> sorry, had an RSI workrave rest break ;)
<AWOSDev> Ahhhh ubotu, how I love you.
* AWOSDev missed the ol bot:)
<intelikey> jordan_ sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.7   but i think you will have to get it from the hoary repos
<wanrecords> re: libxine-extracodecs: it seems that one is not in the repository :(
<SpeedyG> nothing wrong with my language
<jende> wanrecords: it is; but your sources.list in /etc/apt/ needs to have universe enabled
<intelikey> SpeedyG don't push it.
<jende> wanrecords: by default it is disabled with a hash#
<wanrecords> jende: I have universe enabled
<jende> wanrecords: hold on a sec
<wanrecords> jende: might it be that it's not there for 64bit machines?
<wanrecords> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe
<wanrecords> deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe
<wanrecords> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<wanrecords> ## distribution.
<wanrecords> deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe
<wanrecords> deb-src http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe
<jende> wanrecords: first of all
<wanrecords> thats the sources
<AWOSDev> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jende> libxine-extracodecs is in the multiverse repos
<wanrecords> multiverse? ah ok
<jende> wanrecords: so, change your sources
<wanrecords> k, thanks, let me try that one
<intelikey> add multiverse
<jende> wanrecords: add "multiverse"
<jordan_> i pray to madwifi to inform me on aircrack's packet injection patch, and how to complie the 2.6.7 kernel if necessary!
<jordan_> *pray*
<jordan_> lol
<jordan_> they did hear
<jordan_> brb
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<cpk2> AWOSDev: what does enhanced cd mean?
<AWOSDev> @time Pacific/Auckland
<Ubugtu> Current time in Pacific/Auckland: October 19 2006, 21:53:46
<intelikey> sed 's/main .*/main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Healot> IE7... perios
<wanrecords> ah charming guys!
<wanrecords> now it works
<wanrecords> thanks jende
<wanrecords> I thought having universe was enough :)
<AWOSDev> cpk2
<AWOSDev> cpk2 - Data and Audio on same disc.
<cpk2> ah ok
<intelikey> it is if you don't want propriatary krap wanrecords
<wanrecords> let me post this on the forum, as there was someone else I think that had problems with this
<AWOSDev> cpk2, neither data nor audio works :(
<jende> wanrecords: no worries; good idea to post that
<cpk2> AWOSDev: that is odd, I take it this is a commercial cd?
<AWOSDev> cpk2, Yes!
* cpk2 fishes around for an "enhanced cd" to test
* intelikey googles to see what an "enhanced cd" is
<AWOSDev> intelikey - Data and Audio on same disc.
<intelikey> oh mixed cd
<intelikey> got it
<wanrecords> right, back to work now, thanks for the help :)
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<AWOSDev> Yeah that's it
<AWOSDev> :)
<intelikey> both data and audio work from mixed cd's here.
<cpk2> ok this bad boy is incredibly scratched so we will see what happens
<intelikey> planO dapper 32bit
<AWOSDev> intelikey, yes me too, it doesn't work :(
<cpk2> AWOSDev: ok well wine /media/cdrom0/START.EXE worked for me, didnt go farther than where it says I need quicktime though
<intelikey> AWOSDev odd.   can you " eject ;eject -t " ?     should open and reclose the tray.   then play the audio track/s ?
<intelikey> i say eject because it will also umount it.
<AWOSDev> eject: unable to open '/dev/hdc': Permission denied.
<intelikey> sudo it
<AWOSDev> Okay well it spit it out
<AWOSDev> but then said Permission denied when it sucked in
<AWOSDev> so it didn'
<AWOSDev> t take it back
<AWOSDev> So I sudo eject -t
<AWOSDev> and it sucked.
<cpk2> AWOSDev: also AWOSDev using kaffeine and doing "play audio cd" plays the audio
<intelikey> now it plays ?
<AWOSDev> It came up 'new unmounted media!'
<AWOSDev> Open?
<AWOSDev> Do nothing?
<cpk2> you can open if you want =P
<AWOSDev> no Kaffeine options :)
<AWOSDev> oops sorry
<AWOSDev> I meant :(
<intelikey> ignore and try to play it in a cdplayer app
<AWOSDev> Is VLC okay?
<intelikey> AWOSDev yah
<AWOSDev> Ahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AWOSDev> Ahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AWOSDev> Ahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AWOSDev> Ahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<LoRez> Warning: `AWOSDev' seems to be spamming, please discontinue or kicks/kills/klines will be issued.
<AWOSDev> Okay fine
<AWOSDev> shut up LoRez-bot :P
<AWOSDev> anyway
<AWOSDev> VLC died.
<AWOSDev> completely.
<AWOSDev> totally and honestly truly bluely died.
<intelikey> !kscd
<ubotu> kscd: audio CD player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 409 kB, installed size 892 kB
<AWOSDev> I checked 'probe discs'
<AWOSDev> and instantly without even hitting okay just as soon as I checked it
<AWOSDev> BOOM!
<AWOSDev> Not even an 'KDE crash handler'.
<lz1gjd> how do i install a driver for this : 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller (rev 0e)
<AWOSDev> i915 = super easy.
<intelikey> 915 or 910 ?
<AWOSDev> EXACT error:
<AWOSDev> CD-ROM read or access error (or no audio disc in drive).
<AWOSDev> Please make sure you have access permissions to:
<AWOSDev>  /dev/cdrom
<AWOSDev> ^^^from KsCD.
<intelikey> lz1gjd you do an  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-i810   i would assume
<intelikey> AWOSDev permissions  error because you are not in cdrom or media group   command    groups    and   ls -l /dev/cdrom
<AWOSDev> users audio www-data backup admin
<intelikey> follow the link in the ls output to the real device
<AWOSDev> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2006-10-17 13:23 /dev/cdrom -> hdc
<AWOSDev> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2006-10-17 13:23 /dev/hdc
<AWOSDev> AW CRAP...
<intelikey> cdrom group
<AWOSDev> okay well thanks intelikey.
* AWOSDev even had to add himself to the floppy group.
<AWOSDev> I personally think it's dumb, but I know it's for security, that's why I'm not back on Windows.
<AWOSDev> Okay if I sudo kscd will it work?
* AWOSDev thinks "oh stupid question" and attempts it
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> kdesu is safer for gui apps.   but sudo will prolly work on that one.
<AWOSDev> Okay
<AWOSDev> Okay it says playing track 6
<AWOSDev> my fav
<AWOSDev> BUT...
<AWOSDev> no sound :(
<intelikey> possably sound is muted ?
<AWOSDev> No
<AWOSDev> 100%
<AWOSDev> 100% across the board
<AWOSDev> speakers turned on and up
<AWOSDev> Oh yeah I almost forgot
<AWOSDev> no analog audio
* intelikey hopes not with 100.000% volumes
<AWOSDev> No not that high up :)
<AWOSDev> not at 5:17am anyway :)
<intelikey> it's what you said.
<intelikey> <AWOSDev> 100% across the board
<AWOSDev> I mean everythings at 100% on Kmix
<AWOSDev> not the speakers, they're like 15-20
<AWOSDev> but turning them up makes no difference.
<intelikey> so do you have a sound issue that you need to address ?
<AWOSDev> Yes.
<AWOSDev> I do not have an audio thingy on the back of my DVD drive
<AWOSDev> that plugs into the sound card?
<AWOSDev> I can play it in Windows without it
<AWOSDev> using 'digital CD audio playback'
<intelikey> hmmm   so open the case and install one :)
<intelikey> lz1gjd yes ?
<AWOSDev> Hehe
<AWOSDev> I mean
<AWOSDev> the drive doesn't have one
<AWOSDev> or else I would have already done that
<AWOSDev> the past five times I've had the case open since installing the drive.
<lz1gjd> well dont know the exact model, its integrated graphics, it seems to work but not in google earth
<AWOSDev> As soon as I can get the bleeper of a 20GB backed up I can install my other CD drive.
<AWOSDev> with a audio CD analog port thingy.
<intelikey> oh.  then it shouldn't need one.  but i don't have a drive like that.
<AWOSDev> intelikey, older mobo = needs one.
<intelikey> ok.
<AWOSDev> intelikey, just tell me straight: Can I use digital audio CD playback in Ubuntu Dapper?
<AWOSDev> Linux NAMERICA1 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<AWOSDev>  05:23:00 up 1 day, 12:00,  1 user,  load average: 0.46, 0.43, 0.64
<AWOSDev> 0000:01:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1969 Solo-1 Audiodrive (rev 01)
<intelikey> lz1gjd grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AWOSDev> 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801AB IDE (rev 01)
<AWOSDev> With a SONY DRU-710A DVD+RW drive.
<AWOSDev> that's all my specs.
<AWOSDev> Is it possible?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Hi guys, there's no way of switching between view modes in konqueror? i mean, i usually use only details and icon mode.. but there's no shortcut for fast change between them available.. can you give me a hint?
<intelikey> AWOSDev it is possable.   but don't even try to get me to dive into it.
<AWOSDev> intelikey, why not?  :(
<intelikey> AWOSDev cause it aint my turn to start lying
<AWOSDev> intelikey, huh?  what?
<AWOSDev> So it isn't possible?
* AWOSDev got confused with the lying thing.
<intelikey> it is possible
<lz1gjd> intelikey: says "i810"
<intelikey> lz1gjd that's what it should say.   i don't know anything else to tell you.  i never used google earth
<lz1gjd> ic, thx anyway
<intelikey> np
<AWOSDev> I can use Google Earth on my i810
<AWOSDev> I didn't do anything special
<intelikey> AWOSDev when you ask "is it possible"  you are not defining the ammount of work that would be acceptable nor the changes to the system that would constitute "too much"   it is "possible".
<AWOSDev> Make sure it is *NOT* in OpenGL render mode.
<AWOSDev> intelikey, I will reinstall Ubuntu if necessary.
<AWOSDev> I will crack open the case and install a new motherboard.
<AWOSDev> *ANYTHING*
<intelikey> will you rewrite it ?
<lz1gjd> ic, but opengl is the only option
<AWOSDev> Rewrite what?
<intelikey> part of the kernel
<intelikey> :)
<jende> dude: howdy, still alive?
<AWOSDev> Ohohohoh
<AWOSDev> lz1gjd, it has to be in OpenGL Software mode
<AWOSDev> *not* hardware mode
<AWOSDev> software mode..
<lz1gjd> how do i do that
* AWOSDev is flying to Portland, Oregon, USA on his i810 right now :)
<AWOSDev> lz1gjd, type just "googleearth" on the command line.  that's it
<AWOSDev> Is there any error you get?
<lz1gjd> none in the console
<AWOSDev> on screen that is :)
<AWOSDev> No there wouldn't be in the console
<AWOSDev> Does it just never come up?
<lz1gjd> how do i tell it to use soft rendering
<AWOSDev> lz1gjd, it is the default.
<AWOSDev> have you messed with it?
<AWOSDev> if not, then it is already using software rendering.
<lz1gjd> well it does, but it appears in the top part of the screen and when you move earth it leaves traces
<lz1gjd> no, nothing
<AWOSDev> Okay, your specs?
<AWOSDev> hardware specs that is?
<intelikey> i should start getting ready to leave.  i dislike these rotating schedules...............................
<AWOSDev> intelikey, G'night :)
<AWOSDev> intelikey, or is this work?
<jende> intelikey: have fun though, whereever you may go to now
<AWOSDev> in that case, G'day :)
* AWOSDev is staring at West Burnside St & NW 6th Avenue in Portland, Oregon.
* AWOSDev loves Google Earth :)
<AWOSDev> lz1gjd, what's your hardware specs again?
<AWOSDev> Like memory?
<AWOSDev> processor speed?
<lz1gjd> well im not really sure, its not my, but it goes like this : cel 3.06ghz, 512mb ram, 80gb hdd, asrock with some intel integrated graphics
* AWOSDev 's jaw drops
* AWOSDev was expecting a 300Mhz, not a 3.00GHz
<AWOSDev> You have an i810 in that thing?
<AWOSDev> Google Earth doesn't look nice on that thing?
<lz1gjd> nope ;(
* AWOSDev is flabergasted.
<jende> lz1gjd: it looks fine on my old HP Kayak PIII-550 and just 256Megs
<jende> lz1gjd: it seems to be that you might have messed your system somehow
<lz1gjd> should try mess with xorg.conf to make use soft opengl, but how exactly
<jende> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lz1gjd> havent touched anything in xorg except for changing some resolutions
<jende> lz1gjd: have a look at the link
<jende> AWOSDev: quite unreal that is, isn't it
<cpk2> any kopete masters here?
<lz1gjd> well it talks about fixing screen resolutions, i think my problem is different
<AWOSDev> jende, yeah my i810 is in a Compaq Presario 5700N Celeron-500 and 256M RAM.
<AWOSDev> lz1gjd, pretend I never said anything about software rendering...that is if your computer is 5+ years old.
<AWOSDev> You are *fine*
<lz1gjd> seems the problem is not only with google earth but with any opengl based application
<bioticpro> anyone here use knemo?  I can't get it to load (kde 3.5.5)
<joscha> anyone tried flash9 beta? it seems to play flashmovies very slow
<cpk2> so no kopete "power users"?
<AWOSDev> cpk2, no I use Konversation myself.
<cpk2> this is for IM
<cpk2> i use konv for irc
<JohnFlux> cpk2: ask don't ask to ask.  also try #kopete
<cpk2> #kopete is silent
<nuku> joscha: any particular one? it seems to work fine here..
<bioticpro> What is a good network monitor applet for kde?  I was using knetload, until 3.5.5, don't like the new version
<joscha> nuku: tried again... myvideo.com is very slow, youtube is normal
<cpk2> well does anyone know if you can add "user info" for yourself? like in AIM/GAIM you can add your user info
<cpk2> bioticpro: I use gkrellm to monitor everything
<nuku> joscha: myvideo.com?
<bioticpro> cpk2: Im looking for something that will sit in the system tray
<joscha> oh myvideo.de
<nuku> joscha: seems to work here too.. hmmm
<joscha> nuku: i have no sound too... perhaps thats the problem
<nuku> joscha: maybe.. but flash9 is supposed to use alsa... do you start firefox with aoss wrapper (that should not be needed anymore)?
<markey> hey guys
<markey> just tried the latest edgy daily iso on my new box
<markey> keyboard and mouse don't work at all :(
<cpk2> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<markey> with dapper keyboard and mouse also didn't work right. locked up randomly
<markey> any ideas?
* cpk2 wants to have "user info" in kopete!
<cpk2> or how about this, how does konversation handle /exec media?
<AWOSDev> Konversation can do /media.
<zorglu_> what is the purpose of this '/media' command ?
<zorglu_> cpk2: btw i got 'userinfo' in kopete.
<zorglu_> i mean i got a menu named like this at least :)
<cpk2> zorglu_: how?
<cpk2> zorglu_: I want to set my own user info
<zorglu_> cpk2: oh i was talking about the one from your 'buddy'
<cpk2> zorglu_: I like kopetes /media command, but thats about the only thing that makes me want to use it over gaim right now
<zorglu_> cpk2: about your own userinfo, apparently you are right... i mean i fails to find how to modify it too
<zorglu_> and what this '/media' command do ?
<cpk2> zorglu_: 2 things making me not want to use kopete: cant have my own user info and it lists groups alphabetically
* cpk2 is listening to "The Crimson" by Atreyu on The Curse [Amarok] 
<cpk2> it does that
<zorglu_> ah ok
<zorglu_> i understand your point
<zorglu_> you may try to ask on #kopete...
* AWOSDev is listening to "Dream On" by Aerosmith [amaroK] 
<cpk2> its silent
* AWOSDev is in Konversation.
* zorglu_ is listening to "32" [Amarok] 
* cpk2 is in Konversation to
<zorglu_> maouaouauoua :)
<zorglu_> im listening to 32 :)
<zorglu_> this is correct tho :) but i find it fun :)
<zorglu_> i start to understand the interest in dcop/dbus concept
<AWOSDev> Hehe :
<AWOSDev> ")
<cpk2> so i wanted to know how konversation handled /exec media so maybe i could get it to work in gaim
<zorglu_> cpk2: hue ?
<joscha> cpk2: its a script
<AWOSDev> cpk2, GAIM = GNOME, with no understanding of DCOP.
<cpk2> booo
<zorglu_> cpk2: when i type /media under conversation, it does the job
* cpk2 is listening to "The Rememberance Ballad" by Atreyu on The Curse [Amarok] 
<cpk2> oh ok
<cpk2> so it does
<cpk2> well /exec media does the job too =P
<AWOSDev> Hehe :)
* AWOSDev is listening to "Dream On" by Aerosmith [amaroK] 
<AWOSDev> Yep :)
* joscha is listening to Viel zu jung by Bhse Onkelz on Hier sind die Onkelz [Amarok] 
<AWOSDev> joscha is not a native English speaker :)
<cpk2> nope, never heard of those guys =)
<thoreauputic> ...just what we needed - more channel spam ;-)
<joscha> cpk2: so whats your problem?
<AWOSDev> Mmm nice.
<cpk2> joscha: well I was hoping i could find a way to have gaim have a /media command
<cpk2> since kopete is lacking in too many areas for me
<AWOSDev> cpk2, just use IRC :x
<zorglu_> about konversation, is it possible to forward the output of a local command to the channel ?
<joscha> look in the media script... its just a dcop call
<joscha> zorglu_: yes but i won't tell you ;)
<AWOSDev> joscha, oh come on :)
<zorglu_> on old irc client, "/exec -o id" wasable to do it
<zorglu_> mouaoua your little secret :)
<cpk2> AWOSDev: not everyone I talk to even knows what irc is
<AWOSDev> cpk2 hehe
<AWOSDev> DCOP Error: Could not find script -o.
<joscha> /exec cmd
<joscha> /exec cmd "echo "test""
<joscha> test
<AWOSDev> DCOP Error: Command @ARGV doesn't exist!
<AWOSDev> Linux NAMERICA1 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<joscha> without the qoutes
<AWOSDev> there it is
<zorglu_> uid=1000(jerome) gid=1000(jerome) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),110(scanner),111(admin),1000(jerome)
<joscha> /exec cmd echo "test"
<zorglu_> here we go :)
<AWOSDev> yeah I found that :)
<AWOSDev>  06:24:58 up 1 day, 13:02,  1 user,  load average: 2.06, 1.77, 1.30
<AWOSDev> uhoh, that was bad idea
<AWOSDev> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82810 DC-100 GMCH [Graphics Memory Controller Hub]  (rev 02)
<AWOSDev> 0000:00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82810 DC-100 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]  (rev 02)
<AWOSDev> 0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801AB PCI Bridge (rev 01)
<AWOSDev> 0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801AB ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 01)
<AWOSDev> 0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801AB IDE (rev 01)
<AWOSDev> 0000:00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801AB USB (rev 01)
<AWOSDev> 0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801AB SMBus (rev 01)
<cpk2> rofl
<AWOSDev> 0000:01:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1969 Solo-1 Audiodrive (rev 01)
<AWOSDev> 0000:01:08.0 Serial controller: Rockwell International HCF 56k Data/Fax Modem (rev 01)
<AWOSDev> 0000:01:09.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc RTL8139 Ethernet (rev 10)
<AWOSDev> 0000:01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone]  (rev 30)
<joscha> why did i tell you?
<cpk2> ARGV
<AWOSDev> lspci :P
<zorglu_> well a dangerous tool
<joscha> well know we know everything about you and your computer
<AWOSDev> Hehe yep :)
<joscha> -k
<AWOSDev> don't know my name :)
* AWOSDev didn't id :)
<joscha> AWOSDev: sure! your UID!
<zorglu_> http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/konvi-cmds.html <- to get all the konversation command
<AWOSDev> where?
<joscha> oh it was zorglu_s....
<cpk2> hmm /exec cmd "uname -u" doesnt work
<MadRabbit> hi all, just installed kubuntu (yes, a noob)...if I run adept I can select pkgs, but once I click "fetch updates", I see a flash of a progress bar, a list of pkgs i selected(along w/links) but what do I do next? they don't show in the programs list.
<cpk2> and by -u i mean -a
<zorglu_> hmm i think we should do some basic konversation script and put them in the repository
<joscha> Linux joscha-desktop 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<joscha> works?!
<joscha> without the qoutes @ cpk2
<cpk2> tells me @argv doesnt exist
<joscha> /exec cmd uname -a
<cpk2> Linux snoresqueeze 2.6.15-27-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 02:13:27 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<cpk2> rofl i was still typoing
<cpk2> ahahaha
<cpk2> i was still do -u for some reason
<zorglu_> like "/tokubuntupastebin cat /etc/apt/sources.list" will execute the "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and send it to a pastebin, gather the url and output the message "the result of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' is at http://pastebin.example.com/12345"
<zorglu_> i like this idea, would make the help a lot more efficient
<zorglu_> joscha: is it easy to create a .deb which add script to konversation ?
<joscha> zorglu_: it should be quite easy... easier then writing the script ;)
<zorglu_> just have to find a pastebin which works with rpcxml or similar :)
<zorglu_> the only 'hard' part is the autoamtic posting and get the url back
<AWOSDev> snoresqueeze?
<joscha> automatic posting should be not to difficult, just add the nickname and the pastecontent to the url
* AWOSDev doesn't wanna know.  :P
<AWOSDev> Okay guys, bedtime.
<AWOSDev> G'night all
<joscha> pastebin doesn't work for me atm
<BadRabbit320> hi all, just installed kubuntu (yes, a noob)...if I run adept I can select pkgs, but once I click "fetch updates", I see a flash of a progress bar, a list of pkgs I selected(along w/links) but what do I do next? they don't show in the programs list. have I missed something?
<joscha> BadRabbit320: fetch updates doesn't install the tools you selected
<joscha> select the tools you want (right click - request install)
<joscha> and then click Apply changes
<zorglu_> 'fetch updates' update the list of the package available to the list below
<joscha> fetch updates only gets the list of tools avaible in the repositorys
<BadRabbit320> joscha  ok, thanks for your help!
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: also you can use apt-get via the command line
<joscha> "sudo apt-get install <packagename>" for installing
<cpk2> it is an easy way to make you more comfortable on the command line
<BadRabbit320> but to use apt-get; don't I need the exact name of a pkg?
<cpk2> and it tends to output more if there is something it tell you
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: yes and no
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: you can do apt-cache search
<zorglu_> apt-cache search partofthenameyouarelookingfo
<joscha> BadRabbit320: you can search for packages in the command line with apt-cache search
<cpk2> and tab complete works with apt-get install
<joscha> tab completion works? huh i have to try!
<zorglu_> really there is tab completion ?
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: you mean to tell me you are perusing 18k plus of packages in adept?
<zorglu_> cool :)
<joscha> cool works it in bash too? i use zsh?
<jende> anyone here who is on edgy?
<joscha> jende: yep
<jende> have you made an upgrade today?
<cpk2> tab completion works as long as apt-cache search can find it
<joscha> yes but i didn't restart since then
<jende> joscha:how many upgradable packages did you get? I just got abou 300 *g*
<jende> joscha: but haven't restarted either
<joscha> jende: far not so much... about 20
<cpk2> i upgraded 285 just to go from kde .4 to .5
<jende> cpk2: same as here
<joscha> i already hab .5
<elias_> What I don't understand: I run xorg with nvidia on EDGY and get "direct rendering: Yes". Then I enable xgl and suddenly I get "direct rendering: No" with the same xorg.conf!
<jende> joscha: already hatte schon the .5 *ggg*
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 'fraid so...(noobs don't know an easier way...yes, __itloads of pkgs (most of which don't make sense to me)
<joscha> *g*
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: why doesnt that make sense to you?
<MistaED> elias_: that's perfectly normal, Xgl is using the Xglx backend which is a hack, Xegl should address this or if you want, use AIGLX instead
<jende> joscha: so where abut in Deutschland do you wohn?
<jende> joscha: so where about in Deutschland do you wohn?
<cpk2> aptitude is how you should pretty much only be getting apps
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 some of the pkgs don't make sense to me
<joscha> jende: Koblenz and Mainz
<jende> joscha: okay, Rinteln sdl Hannover
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: well some are for VERY specific purposes
<joscha> BadRabbit320: you should only install the ones you need ;)
<cpk2> i have heard that vacuum cleaner in german is a really long wierd
<joscha> cpk2: wierd?
<cpk2> word
<cpk2> hrmm maybe i should go to sleep
<joscha> Vakuum Staubsauger
<cpk2> thats not longer
<jende> cpk2: Staubsauger
<jende> cpk2: but we have Beutelstaubsauger und Zyklonstaubsauger
<cpk2> psh and people always say its one of those words that has tons of unds (ands?)
<cpk2> thats a bit longer =P
<BadRabbit320> joscha so i should use the "apt-get' procedure rather than the "adept mgr"
<jende> BadRabbit320: I'd say so
<elias_> MistaED: what is Xegl? And I would like to but can't use AIGLX because I have a turbocache card, which don't work right yet with the beta drivers!
<joscha> BadRabbit320: no, you can use what you want, when you want to quick install a package apt-get is faster
<jende> joscha: apt is just nicer and faster and my darling *ggg*
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: I was just saying that using apt-get might make you feel more secure with the command line
<MistaED> elias_: ok, Xegl is a future Xgl which isn't really supported at all yet
<joscha> i just tried beryl... i need a new computer ;)
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: its always a good idea to familiarize yourself with command line, just in case x wont start one day =)
<BadRabbit320> joscha ok, so is there a "shorter version of how to find the ones I want, or will the "apt-cache" routine above work?
<jende> joscha: beryl just killed recently a friends computer
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: apt-cache search iamlookingforthis will work but adept also has a filter if you would rather use that
<jende> joscha: it was a bit of a hassle to get that box back to live
<elias_> Anyhow, how come XGL works perfectly in dapper but does not work the same way in edgy?
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: its all about what you want
<cpk2> you could even use synaptic if you wanted to
<joscha> just waiting for the memory prices to fall again too buy a new PC
<MistaED> elias_: what's different about it?
<BadRabbit320> joscha I just REselected the few pkgs I wanted thru adept, but even after clicking "apply changes"; same thing...flash, progress, but nothing new in the programs list...
<joscha> are the packages installed? you can see this in adept
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: right click on teh kmenu and go to menu editor then save it without doing anything
<elias_> MistaED: In dapper XGL+compiz is fast and does not use my CPU in edgy XGL+beryl is slow and makes my CPU go wild!
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 wanted diff themes to play around in and a few games (none were in the install)
<jende> elias_: these are, AFAIR, known issues with beryl
<MistaED> elias_: maybe it's all those bloated plugins enabled in beryl
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: none were in the install? what did you just try to install?
<cpk2> in the bottom left of adept it says how many is being installed/upgraded/removed btw
<jende> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<cpk2> ohh just found out you can search by pointing your browser to apt:/
<joscha> cpk2: woooaaahhhh
<cpk2> kde only =D
<elias_> what should I have under [server-Xgl]  in gdm.conf-custom for nvidia?
<cpk2> ok thats it I am getting gdb
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 ok, menu editor saved, games showed up, but not themes.
<cpk2> i have had it with konq crashing so much
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: what kind of themes?
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: actually go to kmenu run command... and run kcontrol
<pansy> hi fans
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: btw remember to save that menu thing everytime you get apps that should show up in the kmenu
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 not complete themes, mainly different cursors (I'm legally blind, the cursor that came in kubuntu is hard for me to see/find most of the time)
<jende> pansy: howdy
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: cursor themes?
<cpk2> its in the mouse section
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 ok, saving the menu is now in black&white and stuck in my head.
<magicmike> Completely new user and completely confused.
<jende> magicmike: what confuses you?
<cpk2> there is also a zoom app that zooms whatever is around the mouse
<magicmike> Just getting started with this op sys. Printer doesn't work, cd drives don't mount, mp3 won't play.
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: kmag in utilities in the kmenu
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: might interest you?
<magicmike> Is the root password the same password you use to log on?
<cpk2> magicmike: for mp3
<cpk2> oops
<iordanis> hello
<jende> magicmike: for mp3's you have to have in your sources.list multiverse universe enabled to get the extracodecs
<cpk2> for mp3's do apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 i have a cursor i made years ago (in Windows) that I would like to use, but not enough experience in linux to make my own cursor or to transport my old one in to linux
<jende> magicmike: next...what printer is it?
<jende> magicmike: the root password is usually the same, unless you've changed it
<iordanis> newbie here ... need help ... for Kubuntu regarding Greek menu support
<magicmike> It's a Lexmark X5250/
<iordanis> anyone interested helping me?
<iordanis> :D
<cpk2> icoutils - Create and extract MS Windows icons and cursors
<jende> iordanis: have a look here
<jende> !GR
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<jende> magicmike: hold on a sec
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: I have no experience with doing that but icoutils would be a good place to start =)
<iordanis> #kubuntu-gr den einai kaneis ekei mesa kai esteila emails se olous :P
<magicmike> Thanks.
<cpk2> big-cursor - larger mouse cursors for X
<iordanis> I tried kubuntu-gr but no one is available for help there PLUS I emailed most of them (they have a site named in there) but no reply so far :)
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 just did a srch for kmag; not there...
<iordanis> I REALLY like to use Kubuntu and I am using it right now ;)
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: try sudo apt-get install kmag
<iordanis> btw I tried to get updates by using apt-get but nothing happened ...
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 ok, trying now...
<iordanis> anyone to help this lonely Kubuntu greek user? :(
<cpk2> iordanis: I have a feeling  most everyone here doesnt have greek menus...
<magicmike> Now I know why Bill Gates is so rich.
<jende> magicmike: the 5250 is an allin printer, isn't it and sort of brandnew
<iordanis> Bill Gates is SO rich because majority of people are SO poor in computing knowledge
<cpk2> iordanis: it would be sudo apt-get update and then after that sudo apt-get upgrade
<jende> iordanis: what is the prob, maybe i can help
<iordanis> I would like to use Kubuntu with greek menus ... I am fine with english but my father knows only greek :(
<magicmike> Only so poor because there is always steps skipped when giving instruction. Like the saying goes, never assume anything.
<iordanis> and we plan to use ONLY Kubuntu and not Windows in this family ;)
<magicmike> It's a couple years old jende.
<cpk2> language-support-el - metapackage for Greek, Modern language support
<cpk2> iordanis: try to apt-get install language-support-el
<iordanis> aha trying now ! :D
<jende> magicmike: okay and what is the prob? It didn't get recognized? or is the prob that you like to use another feature i.e. scanne?
<magicmike> It gets recognized, but when it goes to install it only shows drivers for other Lexmark products.
<magicmike> The one it recommends does not work with the printer.
<iordanis> @cpk2 it keeps telling me unable to locate the package ... btw I added sudo to the command, right?
<jende> magicmike: whichone is recommended?
<CarD> hello all
<magicmike> As far as the Hello.
<magicmike> Hello. card
<iordanis> hello to all btw :)
<CarD> I have a problem whith "shift+backspace" ... how desable this fonction?
<CarD> with :(
<CarD> sorry
<bernabe> hallo
<cpk2> iordanis: yes
<magicmike> If there are no other users am I by default the root?
<jende> magicmike: whichone is recommended?
<jende> magicmike: nope, you are default the user
<jende> magicmike: to become root you have use sudo <command>
<magicmike> The 5000. Okay. Then what is necessary to become the root?
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 ok, "sudo apt-get install kmag", hit enter, nothing.  just checked for kmag...not there.
<magicmike> Okay. Let me give it a try.
<iordanis> @cpk2 bwt I downloaded "file:///home/iordanis/Desktop/language-support-el_6.06+20060529_all.deb" which is using the application (I assume that) Ark to open but it says something about not being in PATH...
<jende> magicmike: good example is sudo apt-cache search libxine-extracodecs
<jende> magicmike: you'll be asked the for a password
<CarD> I have a problem with "shift+backspace" ... how desable this fonction?
<cpk2> iordanis: if you want to install that .deb you can but it is probably recommended to use the one from the repos
<CarD> please help meeeeeeeeeeeee :)
<CarD> I reboot my server X 5 or 6 per days :/
<iordanis> @cpk2 well that was a desperate move on my part, let me tell you that ;)
<CarD> because "shift+bakspace" on kde
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 i put "sudo apt-get install kmag" in the "run" dialog box, correct?
<Joel-Wideman> Hi. When I start kicker, I get the "X Error: BadWindow" error and the taskbar disappears. Anyone know what the deal is? The problem appeared to have occured spontaneously.
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 without the quotes, of course...
<jende> magicmike: what if you select the 5700
<jende> magicmike: what if you select the 5700?
<magicmike> OOkay jende. I had forgotten that command following the sudo part.  It's installing the extra packages you told me with apt-get install libxine-extracodecs.
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: that might work but i would just open konsole from kmenu > system
<Windwalker> Anybody printed over xp HOME from kde?
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 ok, did i mention I'm blonde, too?
<jende> magicmike: the printter should have come along with a Linuxdriver, so why don't you use that one?
<magicmike> Okay jende, I'll try the 5700 and see what gives.
<jende> magicmike: the printter should have come along with a Linuxdriver, so why don't you use that one?
<Joel-Wideman> Windwalker, is there a reason you can't have the linux box be the print server instead?
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: just do konsole in the run dialog box =P
<Windwalker> nope the printing machine is a terminal server
<cpk2> then do sudo apt-get install kmag
<magicmike> Let me check myand see if I can find the disc.
<iordanis> @cp2k I am guessing here that too many people burning your brain and fingers but I also guess that no one else can help me now :( So, I recap... after typing this "sudo apt-get install language-support-el" on Terminal w/out quotes I get the message that it cannot locate the file ... in E: ???? drive or something? Is it possible that my Kubuntu needs somehow to change this in order to get files from the 'net?
<Windwalker> Joel-Wideman: the client is in another town
<Windwalker> not for the tests of course but at later moment
<iordanis> to be more specific the message is this : "E:      language-support-el"
<Windwalker> Gnome has no issues with XP home printing :(
<cpk2> iordanis: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<chrisX`> hi, how can i tweak my kubuntu.. at the moment its absolutely standart .. plz give me some tips for more performance :) !
<iordanis> how can I do that? my knowledge in Linux is pale to say the least
<chrisX`> i am using also i686
<cpk2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cpk2> iordanis: do "cat /etc/apt/sources.list and post it at that pastebin website
<Joel-Wideman> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<magicmike> jende, the disc only shows drivers for win 9x and win xp.
<Windwalker> anbody made printing from kde to xp home. This is preventing me from migrating to KDE :(
<kryptoz> Hi all
<Windwalker> hi
<magicmike> Hi
<kryptoz> have a doubt.. new to *buntu
<magicmike> Join the club.
<kryptoz> why after me installing KDE the boot up logo says "Kubuntu" ?
<chrisX`> hi, how can i tweak my kubuntu.. at the moment its absolutely standart .. plz give me some tips for more performance :) !
<iordanis> done!
<kryptoz> how do i change it back to Ubuntu ?
<iordanis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27316/
<magicmike> Hopefully one day we'll be ble to help other hapless peeps like ourselves.
<jende> magicmike: just read it, lexmark took the driver off the discs; even if the announced to ship a linuxdriver with the cd
<Joel-Wideman> I don't know what gnome does differently, Windwalker, but you may need to use samba.
<chrisX`> kryp: ubuntu with kde is actually kubuntu ^^, why do you install kde on an ubunt
<elias_> When I run kde apps on XGL in gnome I have some distortion left of my window buttons on the top right.
<chrisX`> kryptoz:
<elias_> where does that come from, and how can I get rid of it?
<kryptoz> chrisX`: why do i install kde ? cuz kde looks better in my laptop display
<Windwalker> I use kde print manager the same way I use gnome's print manager and it will not work untill I do not set permissions on the xp side
<kryptoz> but no matter what i choose it always shows Kubuntu logo.
<kryptoz> the blue color is not looking good while i boot up/
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 from konsole; sudo apt-get install kmag gives a result of: it cannot locate the file ...
<chrisX`> kryptoz: ah you want to switch between gnome and kubuntu ? hm
<elias_> Ok, it seems to be an unmapped help button (unmapped in the sence of, there is no image for it in the beryl skin)
<CarD> I have a problem with "shift+backspace" ... how desable this fonction?
<CarD> because "shift+bakspace" on kde
<CarD> please help meeeeeeeeeeeee :)
<Joel-Wideman> I don't know enough about gnome, but my guess is that it sets up samba for you automatically. KDE does not, AFAIK.
<Windwalker> Joel-Wideman: I am using samba of course...but no luck with anonymous or guest logging to xp home
<chrisX`> kryptoz:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<kryptoz> no no .. when i first installed *buntu. while boot up it shows "Ubuntu" logo with a reddish brown color theme
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: try doing "kmag"
<Windwalker> I see
<Joel-Wideman> Oh, I see....
<kryptoz> chrisX`: thanx
<cpk2> just plain old kmag
<arejaytee> how do i make kubuntu scan for new hardware? if there is such a thing?
<Joel-Wideman> if you're already using samba then i'm at a loss, Windwalker
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: nevermind I see kmag is in universe
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 plain old kmag where?
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: in konsole
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: but i dont think you will have it =) and arent we getting sidetracked from getting your mouse cursor imported? =P
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 universe doesn't show in my repositories list...
<iordanis> @cpk2 this is the link for my pastebin, no? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27316/
<Windwalker> youp I am using sambe and KDE print manager offers me to choose from anonymous, guest and some account, but none of the three will let XP spool correctly under HOME
<Windwalker> :(
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 will try it in konsole
<Joel-Wideman> but gnome doesn't have that problem?
<Windwalker> at all
<Windwalker> printed to more than 5 different printers from Dapper 6.06
<iordanis> @cp2k from what I get I must clear the "#" infront of the lines or some lines in that sources.list in order to access the internet for updates?
<cpk2> iordanis: exactly! =)
<iordanis> so what do I clear? :P
<iordanis> all? OO :$
<Windwalker> I used Kubuntu 6.10 a month ago for similar test over XP pro and everything was OK only after I set user permissions on the XP pro side
<cpk2> #deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted and #deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted should get you what you want
<cpk2> so delete the # from those 2
<iordanis> aha trying ;)
<arejaytee> ive got a wireless pcmia card but its not picking it up
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 "kmag' in konsole results in "command not found..."
<cpk2> iordanis: do kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jende> magicmike: bad news for you
<magicmike> Stupid question #1 What is this sources.list and where do you find it?
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: its not installed =)
<Joel-Wideman> ah ha... then i would say it's not kde, but your particular setup this time around, Windwalker
<jende> magicmike: the soources list is in /etc/apt
<jende> magicmike: the sources list is in /etc/apt
<Windwalker> Joel-Wideman: what do you mean I tried all three choices without any positive result
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: ok if you want kmag (which enlarges a section of the screen that your mouse is over) you will need to enable the universe repository
<Windwalker> where am I wrong?
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 so...find it in adept and try it since sudo apt-get didn't work?
<jende> magicmike: you printer should work either wit the 5000 or 5700 driver iif it doesn't...errm...you'll be screwed with this printer
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: adept is the same as apt-get
<magicmike> Stupid question #2 How do you get to it?
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: one second let me fire up adept to see how to add repos for it
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 ok
<jende> magicmike: what do you want to do with the sources.list?
<magicmike> Okay. I just install the 5700 and am going toi try to print.
<cpk2> magicmike: if you want to edit it do kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list from a command line
<Joel-Wideman> If I understand you correctly, Windwalker, you used kubuntu to print a month ago, but this time around you can't. Is the windows box set up differently?
<arejaytee> whats the shortcut to get the kill command so u can click on a program to kill it
<iordanis> @cp2k do I have to restart or something?
<cpk2> iordanis: do sudo apt-get update
<Windwalker> nope I said a month ago I printed successfully over xp PRO and now I am trying the same thing over HOME. As I said PRO refused to print unless there are share permissions on at least one folder. You know user+password
<cpk2> iordanis: then try to install the language pack again
<magicmike> Just trying to learn this op sys and anything that has to do with it. I downloaded some tarballs (firewall, java, etc) and need to install them. Do I have to create a directory or folder for each?
<Administrator> hello I installed a new kernel version 2.6.15 but when I boot it doesn see my network card anymore
<jende> magicmike: nope
<iordanis> @cpk2 u rock man! it seems to be working ;)
<Windwalker> under Home I cannot set permission if you are familiar with HOME
<cpk2> magicmike: you can apt-get java and firewall apps
<Joel-Wideman> Ah ha!
<Windwalker> stupid but fact...:(
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: alright go to view and then manage repositories
<jende> magicmike: you didn't have zo download tars at all; you may want to do that using apt
<SlimG> Anyone?: i've unpacked a *.deb with ARK, is there a command to repack the folder to a *.deb?
<iordanis> and just noticed (how dumb can I be? :P) that I was writing ur name wrong :P ;)))) cpk2 ;)))
<frederix51> Installed KUBUNTU on a DUAL CORE P2,8 (820;smithfield), together with WIN XP SP2,DUAL BOOT, 2 hd's, problems with loading pages, they are too fast timed out,  so I have to constantly RELOAD, a page.Who knows a solution, NOT a experienced LINUX USER, just trying out and being enthousiastic, about it.
<Windwalker> Joel-Wideman: can you suggest something?
<Administrator> hello I installed a new kernel version 2.6.15 but when I boot it doesn see my network card anymore
<Joel-Wideman> Now, can you use gnome to print on xp home without setting the permission?
<Windwalker> aha
<Windwalker> no problem at all as I said
<cpk2> iordanis: its been showing up cpk2 this whole time for me =)
<jende> Administrator: try in a console sudo ifconfig
<magicmike> I downloaded the one for java because the auto install wouldn't work and I followed the instructions on their page.
<Windwalker> just using the anonymous way like in Gnome, but the file is spooled in XP home and then halts there
<Administrator> jende, yes it only shows lo
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: then anything that has a universe in its line right click it and select enable (you dont need ones that say deb-src at the far left though)
<iordanis> hehe thanx mate!
<jende> Administrator: what NIC is it? is the NIC recogniced at all? se sudo lspci
<jende> Administrator: what NIC is it? is the NIC recogniced at all? use sudo lspci
<iordanis> cpk2 is THE man for the job! :D I just hope that someone is paying him VERY good ;))) :$
<Windwalker> Joel-Wideman: Thank you for your time I contunue a little more with gnome until i find some solution for this prob
<Joel-Wideman> so, basically, gnome lets you print as a guest, whereas kde doesn't, is what seems to be the heart of it. I bet there's a solution, but I don't know it.
<jende> magicmike: type in a console sudo apt-cache search java
<Administrator> jende, yes a via tech vt6102 rhine-II
<Windwalker> I googled, but nothing reasonable yet
<iordanis> will get back in ... bye for now :)
<jende> Administrator: is that what lspci gave you as an ouput?
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 ok, it will take me a min, there are a few highlighted, but finding universe will take me a bit(the poor vision thing)
<Joel-Wideman> if it were possible, i'd try getting xp pro on that windows box :D
<jende> magicmike: for a firewall you may want to uuse this: sudo apt-get install kmyfirewall
<Windwalker> :)
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: the column furthest right has whether it says universe or not
<Windwalker> pay Microsoft no way!
<Windwalker> Joel-Wideman: I will write a few thousand e-mail to kdeprint team :)
<cpk2> magicmike: configuring a firewall can be a tricky thing
<jende> Administrator: still there?
<waspius> hello i just installed gnome on my pc and i was wondering whether gnome uses less resources than kde?
<Windwalker> Joel-Wideman: Bye and take care
<Joel-Wideman> see ya
<Windwalker> waspius: on the contrary!
<magicmike> Thanks jende. How do you find all of these applications so you don't have to download tarballs and can install them in this fashion?
<jende> magicmike: most KDE apps are listed on www.kde.org
<Joel-Wideman> waspius, it's like emacs vs vi
<Joel-Wideman> with gnome being the emacs
<cpk2> magicmike: apt-cache search helps too =)
<waspius> Windwalker: well i dont know but it seems to run faster than kde..i also installed enlightenment but it needs allot of work
<Joel-Wideman> gnome can do wonderful things, like using up all resources :D
<arejaytee> how do i make kubuntu scan for new hardware? if there is such a thing? ive got a wireless pcmia card but nothing happening when i plug it in
<Administrator> jende yes
<Administrator> jende, yes a via tech vt6102 rhine-II
<Administrator> jende, yes a via tech vt6102 rhine-II
<cpk2> magicmike: apt-cache search firewall gives me a few apps i can see that you might be interested in =)
<Administrator> jende yes lspci gave me that
<jende> magicmike: as Linux is a package based system one package may have deendencies to other packages and once you install them with, i.e. apt, it shows you if there are depencies which aren't met
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 1st universe listed says "## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security."
<Joel-Wideman> arejaytee, what card is it? it might not be supported yet
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: hehe ok well below that there should be one that begins with deb you want all the universe ones that begin with deb
<jende> Administrator: hold on, will have a look ath this card on the net
<arejaytee> adept is a good manager to use magicmike search on name of programs
<arejaytee> netgear wg511 v2
<waspius> Joel-Wideman: i love using kde..but i want to use a desktop that will not use allot of resources and will run fine on my laptop..i dont like it when things go slow
<magicmike> Cool jende. One question after I installed kmyfirewall, where do I go to configure it?
<cpk2> waspius: maybe you would be interested in xfce
<cpk2> or fluxbox
<Joel-Wideman> waspius, so you want something with a smaller footprint than kde? xfce is probably a good choice
<Sikon> is it possible to make pressing the mouse wheel do what it does in Windows?
<Sikon> namely, scrolling?
<Joel-Wideman> or do without x window altogether
<Joel-Wideman> Sikon, you mean where you hold the button down and drag the page up and down?
<Sikon> yes
<jende> Administrator: check in /etc/modules if there is the appropriate module listed. The module you're looking for is via_rhine
<waspius> cpk2: i have tried fluxbox but i dont like the fact that i need to configure it all..i mean that when i installed gnome all my icons ans settings are on my desktop...when i installed fluxbox i need to make new folders etc
<cpk2> waspius: then try xfce
<jende> magicmike: don't know...I have a dedicated Firewall installed, so not a desktop one, but I'll have a quick look
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 ok, enabled them
<waspius> cpk2: ok i will thanx
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: now close adept and try sudo apt-get install kmag (hopefully konsole is still open)
<jende> Administrator: is the module in there?
<Administrator> jende, the module is loaded
<waspius> can i get xfce through konsole?
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 ->-> Couldn't find package kmag <-<-
<jende> Administrator: is it just there or is it loaded; try to make suure it is loaded sudo modprobe via_rhine
<Joel-Wideman> waspius, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<jende> magicmike: kmyfirewall comes up with the configuration menu here
<magicmike> What configuration menu?
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: alright time to stop being nice with the guis =) use pastebin to paste the output you get from doing cat /etc/apt/sources.list in a console
<cpk2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Joel-Wideman> magicmike, just be careful with the rulesets. It's equally easy to either exclude the world, or allow it.
<cpk2> konsole = console
<jende> magicmike: if you start kmyfirewall from the menu it pops up with the config GUI
<waspius> Joel-Wideman: thanx
<jende> magicmike: where are you from?
<magicmike> Pennsylvania. I don't see it listed anywhere in the menu.
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: i just realized I made a mistake, you need to do "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install kmag" should work
<Sikon> I also noticed that, in general, GTK apps render faster than Qt apps
<magicmike> Naw, I don't want to cut off the world.
* cpk2 needs sleep
<Joel-Wideman> magicmike, me too :D
<jende> magicmike: that might be, because it comes from the deb-repos, so will have to update the men;which is easy type sudo apt-get install menus
<Sikon> for example, gnome-terminal and Nautilus render much faster than Konsole and Konqueror respectively
<jende> cpk2: sleep well, buddy
<jende> magicmike: after that you'll type sudo update-menus
<cpk2> jende: cant leave BadRabbit320 hanging, i think he will be set after an update install, then i will get a paultry 4-5 hours of sleep
<Joel-Wideman> When I start kicker, I get the "X Error: BadWindow" error and the taskbar disappears. Anyone know what the deal is? The problem appeared to have occured spontaneously.
<magicmike> E: Couldn't find package menus is the reply.
<jende> magicmike: pastebin your sources.list
<jende> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cpk2> magicmike: are you trying to update your kmenu?
<BadRabbit320> cpk2  before that; just went into adept mgr to be sure thge universe repositories were enabled, but they are not listed in the "manage repositories" list anymore!
<jende> cpk2: yep, he is
<jende> jende: I'll watch him...;-)
<magicmike> Yo joel, what part?
<cpk2> magicmike: right click the kmenu then choose menu editor then save it
<Sikon> is there something I can do to accelerate Qt/KDE app rendering?
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: well sources.list will tells us whats going on then
<jende> Administrator: is the module loaded or not
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 ok, trying the update, then kmag routine.  get some sleep, I have plenty of time on my side.  vthanks for helping!
<cpk2> and excuse my disintegrating spelling and grammar
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: nah I'm a college student, we dont believe in sleep =)
<cpk2> and thursday is the new friday in college!
<jende> magicmike: once you have pasted your sources.list to pastebin post the given URL in here
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 np with your smelling, and i DON'T even know your gramma...
<magicmike> Okay alacarte menu editor comes up. Do I add a new entry or add a new menu?
<cpk2> magicmike: just save it
<Joel-Wideman> Sikon, besides faster video card?
<cpk2> magicmike: save it without doing anything
<Sikon> I have GeForce 6600GT, I think it's fast enough
<Sikon> and as I said, GTK apps render fast
<cpk2> Sikon: funny the only apps i have problems with are gtk apps
<Sikon> for example, MC refreshes the screen almost instantly in gnome-terminal, but it noticeably lags in Konsole
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 ok, update says "Done".  now get kmag?
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: yes
<magicmike> I saw nothing there that referred to a firewall.
<Joel-Wideman> How noticable?
<cpk2> magicmike: saving the menu editor will update your kmenu
<jende> magicmike: and it will not...just post yoour soources.list
<jende> magicmike: and it will not...just post yoour sources.list to pastebin
<jende> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Sikon> it takes about half second to render the screen top-to-bottom
<cpk2> magicmike: after you save it an app you just installed will show up in the kmenu if its supposed to be in there
<Sikon> also, when I scroll the Konsole window, the entire screen is redrawn and it visibly lags as well
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 AGAIN...couldn't find package kmag
<magicmike> Nothing new there except root terminal which I just added to make sure I was in the right place.
<jende> magicmike: your sources.list will need some modification to get the firewall in the menu, okay
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: alright in konsole do cat /etc/apt/sources.list and then go to  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste the output there and post he url in here
<Administrator> jende it is loaded
<magicmike> Explain that sourses.list again and how to access it.
<cpk2> magicmike: follow the directions i gave BadRabbit320
<Administrator> jende the computer is accros the room so that is why i am replying so lately
<magicmike> okay
<jende> Administrator: and a ifconfig didn't gave you a device "eth0"?
<frederix51> Bye bye
<Joel-Wideman> That's weird, Sikon. It really shouldn't do that.
<jende> Administrator: it just gave you a "lo"?
<Sikon> the problem disappears in Xgl+Beryl
<Sikon> but is present with Beryl+nvidiaglx
<cpk2> Sikon: my konsole has 1000 line history and it doesnt need to redraw when scrolling...
<Sikon> do you have NVIDIA or ATI?
<cpk2> nvidia 6600 =)
<Sikon> hmm
<Sikon> weird indeed
<Joel-Wideman> same card
<cpk2> but using vanilla kubuntu
<Sikon> it lags in "vanilla" Kubuntu as well
<Sikon> if you mean plain X.org + kwin by that
<magicmike> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27319/
<cpk2> yes using "nvidia" driver though
<Sikon> same
<dude> is there a crash recovery tool for kubuntu?
<Sikon> ok, restarting X
<cpk2> dude: the install cd
<dude> cpk2: how do i use that in case my system crash
<cpk2> dude: come in here with the livecd and ask for help =P
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 kubuntu is running on the other machine; ur instructions above say to paste the url in here...i'm thinking it has to be posted from the kub machine...if i do that i won't be able to read anything because i can't be logged in 2 places at once...
<Joel-Wideman> if his system crashes, likely he can't come in here :D
<cpk2> dude: hehe, i think the install cd will give you an emergency terminal
<Joel-Wideman> Yes, it does
<jende> magicmike: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27320/
<iordanis> @cpk2 : I just wanted to let you know man that YOU rule!
<iordanis> it worked like a charm :)
<iordanis> I can read almost anything in greek
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: you should be able to write down/memorize the link since it is just  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then 5 digits after that
<iordanis> my dad is pleased and so am I
<cpk2> iordanis: glad to hear the language pack works
<iordanis> Thanks man and you just converted two more people into Kubuntu and bye bye Windows ;D
* cpk2 cheers
<iordanis> thanks thanks thanks ;)
<jende> iordanis: good
<Joel-Wideman> i've only had to use the disk tools once in about 7 years of running linux with about half a dozen different distros, and that one was a noted unstable kernel
<apokryphos> iordanis: poli orea ;-)
<iordanis> keep up the great job and here is wishing that we will have to say more in the future :D
<iordanis> hehe @apokryphos
<Joel-Wideman> you have little to worry about, dude
<jende> magicmike: did you have a look at it and saw te difference?
<iordanis> bye to all ... going to use / check / see my new OS a bit more ;)
<apokryphos> enjoy =)
<jende> iordanis: have fun
<magicmike> No I don't.
<jende> magicmike: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27320/
<jende> magicmike: now you did?
<BadRabbit320> cpk2 pasted, reading screen now
<magicmike> They both say the same thing. Even if I did see a difference I have no idea what to do with it.
<cpk2> BadRabbit320: ok, i can wait a little longer then =)
<cpk2> magicmike: pay attention to the #'s
<shadowhywind> does anyone know of a way to to manually set an ip with dhcpcd?
<jende> magicmike: the two don't say the same, as in 27320 quite a few hashes have gone
<cpk2> shadowhywind: err dont use dhcpd?
<jende> magicmike: what you do now is that you open the sources.list in "kate" using kdesu kate /etc7apt/sources.list and delete the hashes accordingly to 27320
<jende> magicmike: what you do now is that you open the sources.list in "kate" using kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list and delete the hashes accordingly to 27320
<jende> magicmike: then save it
<shadowhywind> if i just sue say ifconfig wlan0 <ip> i can't connect..
<shadowhywind> sue = say*
<shadowhywind> sue = use * lol can't spell today.. lol
<cpk2> shadowhywind: what are you trying to connect to?
<dude> joel-wideman: my system crashed 2X
<shadowhywind> my wireless router.. dhcpcd connects, and works perfect i just want to change the ip addy
<jende> magicmike: and put a multiverse before the lines where iit says universe
<misa> pls, can you help me... i want to get some help win man command with C functions, how can i access it??
<jende> magicmike: and put a multiverse before universe, where it just says universe; so it should say multiverse universe
<jende> magicmike: sorry, I forgot that
<cpk2> shadowhywind: i found for some reason the gui usually gives me better results with my wireless...
<shadowhywind> which gui? and does it work with wpa_supplicant?
<jende> cpk2: there was something re the KWifimanager, wasn't there?
<magicmike> I don't have a kate on my menu.
<misa> pls.help..
<jende> magicmike: so use KEdit
<cpk2> i just use the system settings > network settings gui
<cpk2> but i need to go to sleep
<apokryphos> ....or just alt+f2 -> kate
<cpk2> so good night
<misa> can someone help me?
<jende> magicmike: cpk2good night
<jende> cpk2: good night! til 2morrow?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<magicmike> No kedit either.
<apokryphos> magicmike: alt+f 2 -> kate
<apokryphos> *alt+f2
<jende> magicmike: alt+F2 and then type kdesu kedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cpk2> jende: hrmm by the time I have time to use the computer I will prbably be on my way to my girlfriends, which means no irc till monday probably! =D
<jende> cpk2: lucky you
<jende> cpk2: go to sleep now
<Joel-Wideman> dude, define "crash"
<magicmike> Thanks for the help. This is like some puzzle and I'm not good with puzzles.
<jende> magicmike: press the keys ALT+F2 together and a lil window will popup
<jende> magicmike: that works, doesn't it
<magicmike> I downlaoded the stuff as a text file and it comes up as plain-kate.
<jende> magicmike: noone said anything tat you should download the file
<jende> magicmike: noone said anything that you should download the file
<jende> magicmike: just follow our instructions you'll be fine in a few mins
<magicmike> Only way I could try to read to see if there were any differences as you mentioned.
<jende> magicmike: however, just press ALT+F2 <- the function key not the chars and a window will po up
<magicmike> Yea, I know.
<jende> magicmike: have it
<magicmike> Run application window opens.
<joscha> i have two soundcards in my system (using alsa), does anybody know how to make soundcard#1 the default soundcard in also (aka hw0)?
<jende> magicmike: in there type kdesu kedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jende> magicmike: kedit will then open your sources.list
<magicmike> Command not found.
<jende> magicmike: try kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<magicmike> What's next?
<jende> magicmike: it's open?
<magicmike> After typing my password it disappeared from view.
<jende> magicmike: is kate open?
<magicmike> Okay, I have sources.list - kate
<jende> magicmike: okay, now go to line 10; is there a hash#?If so, delete it
<jende> magicmike: next line is 19 check that and go to the position where it says UNIVERSE
<jende> magicmike: and write i front of universe multiverse
<jende> magicmike: so it says multiverse universe
<Xzanron> how do I force an unlock on apt-get?
<jende> magicmike: have that?
<jende> magicmike: hello?
<jende> magicmike: ping
<jende> magicmike: still there???
<magicmike> Line 19 only has ##team in it.
<Jucato> in my country a "magic mike" is a microphone that you can plug into a TV to let you sing video karaoke songs...
<jende> magicmike: it's line 20 then
<magicmike> Which line with universe do you mean?
<jende> magicmike: we'll make it step by step, line for line...no rush...okay
<jende> magicmike: this is how line 20 should look like -> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse universe
<Jucato> (or "universe multiverse")
<jende> Jucato: hehehe
<jende> Jucato: how are ya?
<magicmike> IOkay got it.
<BonBonTheJon_> Xzanron: try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Jucato> thought I was dying... :(
<magicmike> Save?
<jende> magicmike: now go to line 29 and 30 and do the same...delete the hashes and add multiverse
<jende> Jucato: that bad?
<admin__> can anyone suggest a systeminfo script for konversation ( kubuntu 6.06)
<Jucato> jende: well very bad until I fell asleep...
<Jucato> admin__: isn't there one already?
<admin__> inbuilt ?
<Jucato>  /sysinfo iirc
<admin__> :o
<joscha> /exec sysinfo
<magicmike> Already says universe multiverse. Should I reverse the order of the wording?
<admin__> awesome
<admin__>  thats how much of a newb i am
<jende> magicmike: nope, just delete the hashes
<admin__> thx a lot
<Jucato> well, no need for the /exec since it's aliased to /sysinfo
<BonBonTheJon_> Sysinfo for 'lappy': Linux 2.6.15-27-386 running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.80GHz at 2791 MHz (5591 bogomips), , RAM: 435/440MB, 125 proc's, 2.14d up
<jende> magicmike: delete, if neccessary, the hash of line 33
<jende> magicmike: delete, if neccessary, the hash of line 33 and of 35,36,37,38
<magicmike> done
<jende> magicmike: no save it,
<jende> magicmike: and open a conole
<magicmike> Already open
<jende> magicmike: using ALT+F2; in the console you type sudo apt-get update
<jende> Jucato: hehe I had some fun last night...
<Jucato> ??
<jende> Jucato: my girl came around...*ggg*...that was nice
<Jucato> heheh good for you
<magicmike> Run in konsole on or using that alt F2 run app box?
<jende> run sudo in console
<fildo> whats sudo
<jende> Jucato: yep, it was more than just good
<fildo> ;)
<Jucato> lol
<magicmike> IT says it's done.
<jende> magicmike: now sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<Jucato> errr
<Jucato> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<magicmike> E: Invalid operation dist
<jende> magicmike: now sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jucato> :P
<jende> magicmike: just typed to fast
<jende> Jucato: *grrrrrrrrr*
<Jucato> jende was trying to make sure no one would give the command before him :)
<jende> Jucato: nooooooo, I wasn't
<davide> hi boys
<davide> can i ask for an help please?
<magicmike> What all is it doing? Do I have to go back and do all those other things we worked on earlier since it wasn't updating like it should when we tried before.
<jende> magicmike: nope, no worries
<jende> magicmike: it's all good
<Jucato> davide: ask away. if someone knows the answer, they'll answer
<admin__> can someone help me install firefox 2
<jende> magicmike: and once that upgrade process has finished, type sudo apt-get install menus
<jende> magicmike: and once that has finished you type sudo update-menus
<magicmike> Cool. I will. Is there a newsreader that can be installed that decodes nzb files?
<jende> magicmike: then have a look at the "debian" section in your menu, go to Application->Network and see if kmyfirewall is there
<magicmike> Still updating.
<jende> magicmike: if not, which I don't think, you have to install it unfortunately once more using sudo apt-get install kmyfirewall
<jende> magicmike: I don't use newsreaders, so I'm clueless
<PegHorse> re les amis :)
<PegHorse> Jsuis sous Kubuntu
<magicmike> I'll let you know when I'm done.
<PegHorse> :)
<magicmike> Thanks.
<jende> PegHorse: huh??
<jende> magicmike: no worries, I told you we'll get you there
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jende> magicmike: another important thing is to read the man page for apt-therefor type in aconsole: man apt
<arejaytee> i love yakuake so cs feeling lol
<wily> ciao ragazzi
<wily> ho un problema connettendo kubuntu e winzzoz
<wily> o meglio winzooz non vede il mio kubuntu
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jende> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-46ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 169 kB, installed size 592 kB
<jende> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jucato> jende: that was Italian, afaik. Spanish doesn't have a "ciao"
<jende> Jucato: i didnt get the ciao?ooops
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> need more coffee?
<jende> Jucato: yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees...urgently
<jende> Jucato: I'll get some now to make sure ... you know...*ggg*
<Jucato> hehe
<jende> Jucato: I'm back with some black gold...
<jende> Jucato: have you ever migrated a server from SBS2K to an Ubuntu or Debian Server?
<Jucato> jende: err... /me doesn't even know how to run one :P
<jende> Jucato: what
<jende> Jucato: what?
<Jucato> I don't know how to run a server, much less migrate...
<davide_> hey guys,was someone able to install a printer "canon i250" ???
<jende> Jucato: okay...could've been...
<JosefK> assuming you're running services like MySQL/Apache/Oracle they all have their own processes for migrating data
<JosefK> as for the server, you're bringing that up from cold :)
<jende> davide_: there is a canon driver available in australia: http://www.canon.com.au/products/printers/colour_bj_printers/i250_drivers.html
<jende> JosefK: No they don't run MySQl/Apache or Oracle
<jende> JosefK: They#re using the server as yet for some resons just to shre their juridictive databases and they run on Lnux as well
<JosefK> okay jende, what's the intended use for the server?
<ubuntu_> hy
<davide_> jende i tried but it doesn't function
<jende> JosefK: the database they use is a serverbased application which runs either on SBS's or Debian-based Servers. The intend to change are the license costs and that if they
<jende> JosefK: not change they have to buy a new server to fulfill the SBS2003 Hardware requirements
<JosefK> if it's intended for Debian mostly there shouldn't be a problem, and indeed, it's nice to pick people up in Linux because of obsene HW requirements
<jende> JosefK: exactly, and I'm happy to convince people using Linux rather than W$
<davide_> the problem is that i'm unable to convert rpm in deb
<davide_> i downloaded ALIEN
<jende> davide_: read man alien
<davide_> but the conversion dooesn't happen
<jende> davide_: it tells you all you need to know: man alien
<davide_> but
<davide_> where is?
<JosefK> jende: if it's for a server, while Ubuntu's nice, support licenses may dictate they run in Debian - that's up to the vendor, same for the migration docs for their database
<davide_> is him an user?
<JosefK> man = documentation.  ie. 'man ls'
<JosefK> manual pages
<jende> davide_: you'll have to be in a console
<Jucato> actually, you don't :)
<Jucato> man:/ in Konqueror does the same thing
<Jucato> man:/alien for example
<davide_> ok
<davide_> now i test
<jende> JosefK: you're talking now about the discussions re Jrg Schilling and CDDL vs GPL
* Jucato waits for CLI die hards to berate him...
<JosefK> :P unfortunately not, I mean the Database Vendor may only offer support on Debian
<jende> Jucato: I knew you'll come with konqi
<Jucato> hrh
<JosefK> it's worth consulting them before you get it running on Ubuntu anyway, in case you get a shock the first time you need support
<davide_> it's written that it doesn't exist "man:/alien"
<jende> JosefK: no, they're happy with Ubuntu as well
<JosefK> oh, in that case go ahead :) you only mentioned SBS/Debian before
<Jucato> davide_: in Konqueror?
<davide_> nono
<jende> they support debian and Ubuntiu, which is just AWESOME!!!
<davide_> in console
<JosefK> indeed, that's pretty good :)
<Jucato> davide_: if you run it in Konsole, it's supposed to be "man alien". man:/ works only in Konqueror
<jende> Jucato: now you've confused him...hehehe
<Jucato> lol
<jende> Jucato: hehe...it wasn't me this time
<Jucato> fine fine :)
<jende> Jucato: lol
<waylandbill> hmm... didn't know konq supported man:/    My new thing for the day I guess.
<davide_> ah ok
<davide_> thank you
<JosefK> I hear it does info:/ too wayland :)
<Jucato> waylandbill: you might be interested in apt:/ as well
<davide_> i 'm able to read
<waylandbill> apt:/ I knew of
<Jucato> I do hope that SUSE's sysinfo:/ makes its way too .deb soon
<Eddy> hi what is name of the screenshot in KDE ?
<Jucato> KSnapshot
<jende> Eddy: knsnapshoot
<Jucato> !ksnapshot
<ubotu> ksnapshot: screenshot utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 146 kB, installed size 404 kB
<Jucato> don't shoot :P
<fildo> lol
<Eddy> but how do i install KSnapshot
<jende> davide_: the command should be, AFAIR, simply sudo alien <filename.rpm>
<Jucato> Eddy: it's already installed there
<fildo>  > sudo apt-get install knsapshit
<Jucato> KSnapshot comes with every standard install of Kubuntu, or KDE for that matter
<jende> fildo: menat ksnapshot instead of shit
<Eddy> thx i am on FLuxbox
<jende> fildo: meant ksnapshot instead of shit
<ubuntu__> Hello, I got a trouble, Now I am in a Live CD, because I cannot start my kubuntu, I got the login page , but even though I wirte my password down, nothing happend, It returns to the login page, what can I do_, I can go cosole, but don-t know what to do there either
<fildo> opps
<fildo> didnt noticethat .. haha
<Jucato> Eddy: you installed Fluxbox on top of Kubuntu? anyway "sudo apt-get install ksnapshot" if it's really not yet installed
<jende> fildo: but Ksnapshit could be a nice app, once a day
<jende> ubuntu__: start in a recovery mode
<Jucato> except that...
<Jucato> !language
<fildo> lol
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wily> hi all
<wily> i've a problem with my windows lan
<wily> that can't see my kubuntu
<wily> anyone can help me?=
<jende> ubuntu__: then check if your root partition has been mounted; using the command mount
<ubuntu__> jende. how
<JosefK> wily: are you running samba?  'sudo apt-get install samba'
<Eddy> no i isntall thats on ubuntu but i like ksnapshot
<magicmike> Gotta reboot. Be right back.
<wily> yes
<jende> ubuntu__: start the box, it tells you to press ESC if you want to enter the boot menu
<jende> ubuntu
<jende> ubuntu__: so do that, select in the menu the recovery mode
<jende> ub#
<wily> yes i've samba server
<wily> installed
<ubuntu__> jende. I did, but it gets me to the konsole
<JosefK> wily: if you're running a firewall you'll need to open the ports, also enable Browsable in your smb.conf
<jende> ubuntu__: you'll end up in a console and you should be automatically root. At the prompt type mount
<JosefK> *Browseable
<ubuntu__> jende. ok and then
<jende> ubuntu__: if your hda1 isnt mounted you have to mount it using mount /dev/hda1/ /mnt
<wily> JosefK: i've done it
<JosefK> wily: you should still be able to directly access the machine, does \\192.168.*.*\ (address) on the windows boxes work okay?
<davide_> jende
<ubuntu__> jende. ok I will check
<jende> ubuntu__: then you'll go into a chroot environment
<mendred> hi i am thinking of upgrading to edgy..when i run dist-upgrade upstart doesn't appear as one of the packages to be installed..is this normal?
<ubuntu__> jende. see you, thanks
<jende> davide_: yes
<davide_> i cannot convert
<wily> no
<wily> j
<jende> ubuntu__: we are not ready now
<davide_> i don't know why
<wily> JosefK: i don't see my manchine
<davide_> it's 3 days that i'm trying to install this printer
<davide_> and i can't
<davide_> ;(
<jende> davide_: did alien create a *.deb package?
<JosefK> wily: if you don't when you explicitly browse to it, I guess you could try restarting the server (sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart) - if that doesn't fix it, check it's logs in /var/log for a clue
<davide_> no
<wily> thanx JosefK i think it is a firewall problem
<davide_> it doesn't create this package
<jende> davide_: I'll try it quickly
<wily> now i try to open some ports
<davide_> well i need to convert a "rpm " to a "deb"
<davide_> i use the command
<davide_> but it doesn't convert
<davide_> i tried on konqueror
<zen2> davide_ is it a lexmark
<JosefK> wily: port 139 for Samba
<davide_> no
<JosefK> wily: and port 445 ;)
<davide_> it's a canon i250
<wily> ;-)
<zen2> ahh haveing same hassle here
<zen2> only mine is a lexmark
<Eddy> #ubuntu
<davide_> i found an interestin webssite
<davide_> but
<davide_> i followed every passage
<davide_> and nothing!
<jende> davide_: have you tries it with the tar package as well?
<jende> davide_: have you tried it with the tar package as well?
<jende> davide_: in there is a ./configure skript which shoud work
<jende> davide_: if you don't have it I could mail it to you
<davide_> wait
<JosefK> skript?  the 'k' thing is infectious :/
<jende> JosefK: which "k" thing?
<davide_> i downloaded the tar package on the website of canon
<JosefK> heh, you'll have to forgive me, I'm migrating to KDE from Gnome, but I've noticed a lot of superfluous k's in program names
<jende> davide_: good, unpack it
<LjL> JosefK: kand kdoes kthat kbother kyou? kwhy?
<davide_> ok jende i did it
<JosefK> hehe :P just an observation ^^
<CVirus> LOL @ LjL
<jende> LjL: kunfortunately Kit Kreally Kbother Kme
<davide_> and now?
<jende> LjL: Knot kat Kall
<jende> davide_: open the console
<davide_> ok
<MDCore> klosers...
<jende> davide_: go into the directory in which you have unpacked it
<davide_> wai jende
<jende> MDCore: Knot Kme
<davide_> but what console i have to open?
<davide_> Konsole or Konqueror?
<jende> davide_: Konsole
<Jucato> davide_: Konsole is the console/terminal. Konqueror is the file manager
<davide_> jende
<jende> davide_: yes
<davide_> how i have to open the directory
<davide_> in konsole?
<davide_> it's my third day without winzozz
<jende> davide_: use the cd command
<davide_> ah like dos
<fildo> lol
<fildo> ull get there son
<fildo> indeed
<fildo> like  DOS!
<jende> fildo: funny you, ey
<jende> JosefK: just a quest...are you from germany?
<bardelcolle2> ciao
<JosefK> nah, spent some time there though
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jende> JosefK: cause Josef sounds quite german/austrian
<davide_> jende
<davide_> ok
<bardelcolle2_> fffgg
<davide_> i opened the foulder
<jende> davide_: you're in the directory?
<davide_> yes
<JosefK> heh, it's from a book by Franz Kafka, so names common to him would've been in the vicinity of Prague in the early 20th century
<wily> Jo
<stock> rrrrr
<wily> JosefK:
<wily> there are you?
<JosefK> yeah wily, 'sup?
<davide_> jend i opened the directory
<davide_> and now?
<stock> e una chat di inglesi????
<wily> i've open some ports and by windows i see \\192.0.168.(kubuntu)
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<JosefK> wily: brilliant :) any further trouble with it?
<wily> now windows ask me password?!?!?!
<davide_> jende i opened the directory and now?
<jende> davide_: now type  ./autogen.sh --program-suffix=i250
<davide_> ok
<JosefK> yes, it will do.  run 'sudo smbpasswd *your username on the linux box*'
<JosefK> use your username and the password you enter there to login
<wily> doh
<wily> doesn't work
<JosefK> wily: you need to run 'smbpasswd' first
<davide_> there is an error message
<jende> davide_: which oone
<JosefK> wily: on the server, you can enter your Linux password, or an arbitrary one.  you don't use your login password to access Samba by default
<davide_> it's written that i need  "autoconf" installed
<davide_> and then
<davide_> "automake"installed
<jende> davide_: no worries,
<wily> JosefK: nothing to do
<wily> doesn't worsk
<jende> davide_: type sudo apt-cache search autoconf
<JosefK> wily: hmm, it should do - if it failed authentication, it'll definitely be in samba's log
<jende> davide_: you should get quite few files as an output
<davide_> jende , i've to type it in konqueror?
<JosefK> wily: it's case-sensitive (I think), so you'd need the exact username/password
<jende> davide_: no, in the Konsole
<jende> davide_: we'll stay til we finished in the Konsole and
<JosefK> wily: unless, you can now login, and there's nothing interesting to do on the server - which is the default configuration
<davide_> ok
<davide_> i did
<jende> davide_: keep rockin' in there
<JosefK> wily: you can add browing of home directories etc. from smb.conf
<wily> ok
<davide_> jende what?
<JosefK> wily: after you change it, 'sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart' :)
<davide_> rockin in there?what does it mean?
<jende> davide_: now as it got found in your repos type sudo apt-get install autoconf
<jende> davide_: rockin->workin
<davide_> ah ok jende
<davide_> now it's downloading
<jende> davide_: it may take a little while, get back to me once you have installed autoconf
<davide_> i installed it
<davide_> that's ok
<jende> davide_: good! now type apt-cache search automake
<jende> davide_: good! now type sudo apt-cache search automake
<davide_> jende
<stock> fuck off all
<davide_> there are 4 kinds of automake
<Riddell> davide_: you want automake1.9 not automake
<davide_> yes
<jende> davide_: type sudo apt-get install automake1.9
<davide_> on the error massage
<jende> davide_: type sudo apt-get install automake1.9
<davide_> it's written automake 1.3 or newer version
<jende> davide_: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ well 1.9 is newer
<davide_> ok
<davide_> jende
<davide_> i finished
<davide_> ;)
<jende> davide_: now type  ./autogen.sh --program-suffix=i250
<davide_> jende
<fildo> hey why is it i have lost a kubuntu screen @ the begining . when it init all devices
<davide_> i did
<davide_> the operation started
<davide_> it went out a lot of voices
<jende> davide_: no errors?
<davide_> and at the end
<davide_> it's written
<davide_> :
<davide_> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<tenner> fix your $PATH or apt-get an appropriate gcc?
<davide_> tenner and how i can do?
<davide_> jende at the end of the message it's written   "See `config.log' for more details."
<davide_> i should read it?
<JosefK> davide_: sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc g++ libstdc++6
<fildo> narh
<fildo> build-essentials
<fildo> ah beat me to it
<JosefK> :P
<jende> davide_: sorry, just got me new voffee
<jende> davide_: sorry, just got me new coffee
<davide_> josefk i'm downloading
<davide_> jende don't worry
<jende> davide_: ah well, I should have told you
<fildo> so
<JosefK> davide_: that'll get you a good enough gcc, g++ etc. - try running the configure script again afterwards, using './configure --prefix=/usr/local'
<JosefK> davide_: we don't want it installing into /usr/bin ;)
<davide_> jende
<davide_> i finished the install
<wily> JosefK: nothing to to
<davide_> with "./autogen.sh --program-suffix=i250"
<davide_> and now it's written
<davide_> now type `make' to compile the package.
<jende> davide_: goooooood
<jende> davide_: type make
<davide_> but when i write "make"
<Kennie`> is it possible to run 64bit kubuntu on a centrino duo?
<JosefK> wily: can you login okay?
<davide_> there are others errors
<davide_> ;(
<jende> davide_: like?
<JosefK> Kennie`: only on Core 2 Duo
<wily> JosefK: no
<davide_> make[2] : *** [bjferror.o]  Error 1
<wily> i can't log in linux resources
<davide_> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/davide/bjfilter-2.3-0/src'
<jende> davide_: type sudo make
<Kennie`> JosefK : but the cpu is 64bit.. or wont kubuntu ever gonna make support for those intel's?
<davide_> jende i tryed but always the same errors
<JosefK> Kennie`: the original Core Duo isn't 64-bit.  Core 2 Duo is, and is amd64 compatible, so with a few gotcha's it works out of the box
<jende> davide_: now, I'm clueless
<JosefK> wily: 'linux resources'?
<Snifouille> Hey There
<wily> JosefK: is all ok
<davide_> MT bjferror.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/bjferror.Tpo" -c -o bjferror.o bjferror.c; \
<davide_>         then mv -f ".deps/bjferror.Tpo" ".deps/bjferror.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/b             jferror.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
<wily> smbpasswd - user
<davide_> jende this is the first part of the error
<JosefK> wily: mhm, without the '-' though, ie. 'smbpasswd user'
<JosefK> wily: mhm, without the '-' though, ie. 'sudo smbpasswd user'
<wily> you are right
<JosefK> wily: first sudo will ask you for its password, then smbpasswd will set a password for the user
<wily> -a
<Snifouille> I'm new to Linux and also very ashamed... I've just deleted my user directorie by the rm -Rf command, I don't know why, I just did it... Now I can't log on because conf files are not present anymore. I'm on the LiveCd and don't know what do to do... Do I have to reinstall everything, or is there a way to take those files needed back ?
<jende> Riddell: were there any major changes in autoconf1.9 re 1.3/1.4?
<Acidic32> Snifouille: just reboot
<JosefK> Snifouille: if you were on the Live CD when you deleted it, rebooting will work.  if you deleted it on an installed system, you can boot into 'recovery mode' then create the /home/username directory and chmod/chown it appropriately
<JosefK> Snifouille: press 'Escape' when GRUB asks to get the option to boot into Recovery Mode
<Snifouille> I was on a installed system... :(
<Riddell> jende: yes, autoconf changes lots with every release
<JosefK> Snifouille: you'll have lost the files, but if you recreate that path you'll be able to login again
<jende> Riddell: just wondering if the changes in autoconf might cause "davide's" problems
<Snifouille> Okay but even if i create this directorie, KDE is trying to reach a file like .CDO_KDE.....etc, it will still need it, non ?
<Snifouille> I didn't have any files in it... :(
<Acidic32> Snifouille: just mkdir /home/username and reboot
<Acidic32> :P
<davide_> jende so i try to install autoconf 1.3?
<davide_> we test !
<jende> davide_: wait a sec
<Snifouille> okay BIG THANK YOU, I'll tell you in 5 minut about what's going on :)
<JosefK> Snifouille: no, if the path is there, it'll create that file :) it's complaining it can't create the file without the path existing
<jende> Riddell: what do you think?
<Snifouille> ooooh okay ! that's cool
<Snifouille> see you in 5 minuts
<Snifouille> and big thank you again
<Acidic32> Sniffoule: also chown username:username /home/username
<JosefK> Snifouille: I nuked my home folder I'd hardlinked into a chroot the other day, it happens to us all
<Snifouille> :)
<Snifouille> see you
<Riddell> jende: it's possible I suppose
<jende> davide_: type sudo apt-get remove autoconf
<Daemonik> Kubuntu comes with a "remote desktop" client to connect to windows machines correct?
<davide_> ok
<davide_> i did
<jende> davide_: no
<davide_> it's removed jende
<jende> davide_: now type apt-get remove automake1.9
<JosefK> Daemonik: yes, but you need to install the 'rdesktop' package too
<davide_> wait jende
<davide_> i wrote sudo apt-get remove autoconf
<davide_> and i deleted it
<jende> and as next
<jende> davide_: now type apt-get remove automake1.9
<davide_> so now when i write type apt-get remove automake1.9
<mrtaran12345> patch problem.. someone pls check it out! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27325/
<jende> davide_: now type sudo apt-get remove automake1.9
<davide_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<davide_> this is the error
<jende> davide_: now type sudo apt-get remove automake1.9
<yeti> alt+mouse1 is bound to moving windows in my kde, how do i unset that? i need alt+mouse1 to be recognised by a user program
<vge> what means "Thease paggages are hold back and not upgraded"(list of paggages)?
<JosefK> mrtaran12345: cat madwifi-ng-r1756.patch | sudo patch -Np1
<JosefK> mrtaran12345: ?
<davide_> jende
<davide_> now it says that the package it's not installed
<davide_> so it's not possible to delete it!
<davide_> ok?
<jende> davide_: fair enough
<mrtaran12345> josefk: i get same response
<jende> davide_: now type sudo apt-get install autoconf automake1.4
<jende> davide_: just as stated in one line
<mrtaran12345> josefk: whats possible in making it seem non existant?
<davide_> ok jende,i did and it installed automake1.4
<JosefK> mrtaran12345: when you do it using 'cat', is it patch complaining, or cat?
<davide_> now i test from the beginning?
<jende> davide_: and autoconf?
<mrtaran12345> cat is complaining
<mrtaran12345> cat: madwifi-ng-r1756.patch: No such file or directory
<JosefK> ls again, see if the file's still there
<mrtaran12345> it is
<mrtaran12345> i check with LS
<Daemonik> JosefK sudo apt-get install rdesktop?
<chimaera> hi. i'm having a little problem with knetworkmanager. after i log in i have to enter the PWD for kwallet. knetworkmanager pulls the WPA-passphrase from it, everything worlks fine. if i don't immediately enter the pwd for kwallet, knetworkmanager stalls, the systray button disappears and i have to kill the process by hand before i can restart it. any ideas on this?
<JosefK> yes Daemonik
<davide_> jende i installed
<vge> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jende> davide_: now type  ./autogen.sh --program-suffix=i250
<vge> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27326/ <-- somebody can explain this?
<JosefK> mrtaran12345: if it's there, there's no reason for cat or patch to complain, I'd try starting another shell and trying again
<Daemonik> JosefK It says package is missing but referred to by another source. Must I add some repos?
<mrtaran12345> en
<chx> hi. is it possible to boot Kubuntu from a pendrive and then run the whole thing entirely from RAM?
<JosefK> vge: do a dist-upgrade instead of an upgrade?
<vge> dont help
<rag> hi *
<JosefK> Daemonik: it should be in main :/
<Jucato> vge: what are you trying to do?
<mrtaran12345> josefk: i closed it, and opened a fresh one.. heres my result.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27327/   same
<davide_> jende bad news : this error "configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in . ./.. ./../.."
<vge> Jucato: well normal update, but those paggages are "hounting"
<davide_> ;(((
<rag> help me please, i have a ssh with RSA authentication configured
<Ash_Fox> How does one disable that blasted message pane in kmail?
<rag> but.. i need connect without put passfhrase, is possible?
<JosefK> mrtaran12345: that's plain obscure :/ 'sudo patch -p1 < *.patch'
<Ash_Fox> rag, ssh-keygen, and create a key without a pass phrase.
<Jucato> vge: the only reason I could think of is that a required repository might be disabled
<rag> Ash Fox: thx, how to?
<Ash_Fox> ssh-keygen
<rag> Ash_Fox: thx, how to?
<Ash_Fox> and it enter when it asks you for the pass phrase
<Ash_Fox> Rather than entering anything
<rag> Ash_Fox: nothing?
<Ash_Fox> That's right, don't enter anything, just hit enter when it asks.
<Ash_Fox> You need to generate the key using ssh-keygen
<rag> Ash Fox: i have run ssh-keygen with a passfhrase
<Ash_Fox> No you don't.
<jende> davide_: Will you be back here tomorrow?
<rag> Ash_Fox:  already i runned ssh-keygen
<davide_> i don't know
<Ash_Fox> rag, then create a new key
<jende> davide_: I'll try to find a workaround for you til tomorrow
<davide_> but it's for my interesting
<davide_> ok jende
<davide_> thank u the same
<davide_> for your helping
<rag> Ash_Fox: do you say me with passphrase equal nothing, Enter?
<mrtaran12345> josef: jordan@jordan-laptop:~/madwifi-ng$ sudo patch -p1 < *.patch
<jende> davide_: now, I cant davide cause I have a meeting at 5.30pm CET
<Ash_Fox> Just hit enter when it asks in ssh-keygen
<mrtaran12345> josef: bash: *.patch: No such file or directory
<davide_> jende don't worry
<rag> Ash_Fox: ok i test it now, yesterday test it without pass on ssh-keygen and i can't
<davide_> you've been so good to waste time with me
<davide_> so i really thank you
<Ash_Fox> rag, it works for me.
<jende> davide_: I don't worrs, I just wanted to let you know that I might find a solution for your problem
<rag> Ash_Fox: i test it again, thx Ash_Fox, i tell you now
<JosefK> mrtaran12345: this is beyond me - the file exists, ls says it exists, but everything else refuses to believe it.
<jende> davide_: til tomorrow
<davide_> i hope
<mrtaran12345> josef: seems so ..   who should i call
<davide_> because this printer is making me crazy
<mrtaran12345> josef: bug?
<jende> davide_: *ggg* it's got to work somehow
<davide_> and now i'm not the only one who is going crazy
<davide_> eheheheh
<davide_> i hope!
<davide_> have a nice day jende!
<JosefK> mrtaran12345: I doubt it's a bug, 'ls' has practically been proven correct over the years - could be something in the filesystem, or an odd character encoding
<rag> Ash_Fox: ssh-keygen -t rsa? true?
<mrtaran12345> haha
<chx> thanks for pointing me to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendriveP
<Ash_Fox> Yes.
<chx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jende> davide_: it might just needs a bit more time to investigate why it wont get installed
<mrtaran12345> you mean the patch file could be corrupted
<JosefK> mrtaran12345: no, the file isn't corrupt, it doesn't even get that far - cat, patch etc. don't even know it exists
<rag> Ash_Fox: ok, ssh-keygen ok, now i go scp to remote host
<jende> davide_: maybe there is also already somewhere a new driver available
<mrtaran12345> jose: what can i do
<Ash_Fox> yes, you need to put your new public key into .ssh/authorized_keys on the remote host.
<jende> davide_: and another thing I haven't wasted time, I tries to help someone solving a problem
<jende> davide_: and another thing I haven't wasted time, I tried to help someone solving a problem
<davide_> ok jende
<JosefK> mrtaran12345: nothing, really, you could run an fsck if you feel like an adventure - I'd just download the file again from somewhere and try again
<davide_> tomorrow in the first afternoon(if u agree)we can investigate
* Ash_Fox generally uses: cat .ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh server-addy "cat >> .ssh/authorized_keys
<davide_> ;)
<davide_> thank you!
<jende> davide_: if I don't like to help I shouldn't be here!
<jende> Jucato: how much will you be here today?
<jende> davide_: see ya tomorrow
<davide_> i know jende, and you have to be proud about this
<davide_> see you tomorrow
<jende> davide_: about what?
<Jucato> jende: not sure.. still not feeling well
<davide_> to be here for helping
<jende> davide_: its fun and we all learn ad due to that we all get better
<rag> Ash_Fox: ok already! i follow http://kmself.home.netcom.com/Linux/FAQs/sshrsakey.html
<davide_> yes jende i think it too
<Ash_Fox> Heh, that looks overly complicated for what should be a simple operation...
<rag> Ash_Fox: is good, yesterday i dont know test it without pass and i have some problem or i am zzzzz.... jajaj
<rag> Ash_Fox: thx , now i'll can install with aptitude install on all machines of my network
<rag> Ash-Fox: thx , now i'll can install with aptitude install on all machines of my network
<Ash-Fox> rag, good :)
<grem> hi
<jende> Jucato: whats the name for that one linux site who has got lots of OS-printerdrivers again? I ahvent markes it as a favourite on my Notebook
<Ash-Fox> Hello Grem.
<rag> Ash-Fox: Ubuntu has a other solution for multiple-installations of software?
<Jucato> jende: err.. sorry. no clue
* Jucato doesn't have a printer
<jende> Jucato: now you're kidding me
<grem> a nice flv player, anyone? :)
<Ash-Fox> rag, I'm not aware of other solutions, but there might be.
<rag> Ash-Fox: i want aptitude install any-software for all machines
<Jucato> jende: no I'm not
<rag> Ash-Fox: i think that this solution is ok, true?
<Jucato> haven't had a printer in over 2 years
<rag> Ash-Fox: and safe no?
<chimaera> hi. i'm having a little problem with knetworkmanager. after i log in i have to enter the PWD for kwallet. knetworkmanager pulls the WPA-passphrase from it, everything worlks fine. if i don't immediately enter the pwd for kwallet, knetworkmanager stalls, the systray button disappears and i have to kill the process by hand before i can restart it. any ideas on this?
<Ash-Fox> rag, it should be alright.
<rag> Ash-Fox: ok thanks, see you
<jende> davide_: are you still there?
<rag> Ash-Fox: by the way, only a thing more
<rag> Ash-Fox: do you know about kde-menu , tutorial, links ?
<jende> davide_: Ping
<Ash-Fox> rag, nope, but you might want to ask #KDE about it.
<jende> Jucato: the URL is www.linuxprinting.org
<rag> Ash-Fox: ok kde only or developer?
<jende> Jucato: and they have heaps of drivers
<mrtaran12345> is it against the law to send aircrack patch to someone in china?
<rag> Ash-Fox: i need add menus to kde-menu Start KDE menu
<JosefK> mrtaran12345: probably in the US mrtaran12345, almost certainly in China - but it's kinda fun, no?
<jende> davide_: if you're still around I have found, I guess, what you need; at least have a look on:
<Ash-Fox> rag, I've told you I don't know. Try #KDE
<mrtaran12345> jose: im american but im in china
<jende> davide_: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-BJC-250
<rag> Ash-Fox: i am learning some files configuration like IconsPositions, etc interest a lot
<rag> Ash-Fox: ok thanks , bye see you
<JosefK> mrtaran12345: the first step in performing illegal activity is not to announce it in a heavily populated IRC channel
<mrtaran12345> josef: the aircrack's site is banned, so i used a proxy server to copy the text and save as a file
<Ash-Fox> Bye.
<jende> Jucato: maybe I'll see you later
<mrtaran12345> josef: but its very possible the encoding wasnt set as you said
<Jucato> jende: maybe, maybe not :P
<jende> Jucato: If you'll see davide would you mind telling him that I found his printerdriver?
<mrtaran12345> josef: someone in another channale was afraid its illegal
<Jucato> jende: yes I do mind! j/k
<mrtaran12345> josef: i didnt know that that kind of thing gets banned, its not really an export,, its open source
<Ash-Fox> mrtaran12345, you should contact the local authorities and ask.
<jende> Jucato: if we don't see us take care and get a good nap!
<JosefK> mrtaran12345: I'm not sure of Chinese laws, but from what I hear their goons don't care so much?
<mrtaran12345> lol
<jende> See ya late folks
<Jucato> hehe ok thanks
<mrtaran12345> i just want the file
<mrtaran12345> i dont want to fly back to the states to get it :/
<Ash-Fox> mrtaran12345, you should contact the authorities and ask about the legality.
<mrtaran12345> why
<mrtaran12345> i watch porn
<mrtaran12345> thats not legal
<mrtaran12345> do you download torrents
<mrtaran12345> i think you do :P
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mrtaran12345> sorry
<Ash-Fox> Yes, I download plenty of linux distros off bittorent
<Jucato> :)
<grem> !flv
<mrtaran12345> ash: ha .. ha .. ha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grem> anyone know a nice .flv player?
<Ash-Fox> mrtaran12345, I'm not joking.
<mrtaran12345> ash: you dont download anything else off BT?
* JosefK thinks mrtaran12345 works for homeland security?
<mrtaran12345> lol
<mrtaran12345> god...........
<mrtaran12345> paranoid guys
<Jucato> let's not get carried away from the topic please?
<mrtaran12345> lol
<Ash-Fox> mrtaran12345, yes, like, WoW patches.
<luis_lopez> Hi, does anybody know if there's a way of doing multiterminal/multiseat in kubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> luis_lopez, you mean something like terminal services?
<mrtaran12345> can someone please send me madwifi-ng-r1756.patch  on this site http://patches.aircrack-ng.org/
<luis_lopez> multiseat: having two or more displays and keyboards attached to the same CPU
<luis_lopez> there's a procedure described in the ubuntu community documentation but  includes a step for gdm
<Ash-Fox> luis_lopez, I'm sure it's possible with xserver configurations, but I've never done such a thing before so I can't really advise you how todo it.
<Ash-Fox> I had a aqaitence who did such a thing -- He had multiple X server proccesses setup for each display.
<ubuntu> i just installed kubuntu 6.06 on my old p3 laptop....last night ubuntu 5.10 is working but i decided to switch to kubuntu.... now the internet connection wont work anyone who could help?
<Ash-Fox> ubuntu, you can setup networking under the 'System settings' icon under the [k]  menu. But I can't help you any futher without more information on how it's connected etc.
<JosefK> gnomefreak: is it likely the RC is just the 17.1/17.2 daily's with updated artwork packages?
<fildo> *goners
<gnomefreak> JosefK: no not really there are updates to the installer
<ubuntu> ok, i have a dsl connection, modem>router>2 pcs...this pc im using a live cd now of kubuntu 6.06 which i also used to install kubuntu on my other pc (laptop) that now has no connection.,.. but it did have when it was 5.10
<JosefK> gnomefreak: ah, thanks for the heads-up
<gnomefreak> the 18th was the closest to rc but still will need to update the iso
<yokobr> hi9
<yokobr> my kubuntu is not running sudo kate, or kwrite
<Jucato> yokobr: try "kdesu kate"
<yokobr> worked, but with some error msgs too
<yokobr> what can it be?
<Jucato> yokobr: those error messages are harmless
<Jucato> they're just saying that it's trying to detect touchpad devices and failed
<yokobr> but why i cant use sudo?
<zoetrope> hello
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Jucato> yokobr: ^^^^^
* Ash-Fox always wondered why it was possible to use 'sudo' in Mandriva linux instead of kdesu and such.
* Jucato shruds
* Jucato shrugs
<Hawkwind> Ash-Fox: You can use kdesu and gksudo in Mandriva just like any other distro
<floe> hi all
<Ash-Fox> Hawkwind, that wasn't what I was saying. I just found it interesting that I could 'sudo <graphical app>' on mandriva, and not on other distros.
<Hawkwind> It's because sudo is setup differently in Ubuntu.  You can use sudo <gui app> in any other distro except Ubuntu really
<floe> I just did a fresh install of Kubuntu for friend of mine a few days ago. He said he isn't able to play mp3s with amarok or watch movies with kaffeine. Shouldn't that work out of the box?
<Kennie`> what kernel package i need for SMP support?
<Kennie`> cus i see so many lol
<Hawkwind> Kennie`: linux-686
<Jucato> floe: no
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> !mp3 > floe
<Jucato> floe: read the RestrictedFormats page
<Kennie`> Hawkwind not the linux-686-SMP?
<Blacken> Kennie`: linux-686-smp is what you need.
<Kennie`> k
<Hawkwind> Kennie`: No.  You can install linux-686
<floe> ok, thx
<Blacken> Hawkwind: You can? It refused to work with my Duo.
<Hawkwind> Blacken: linux-686-smp won't get him what he needs
<Blacken> Hawkwind: It's worked every time for me...
<Kennie`> ah well will try
* Hawkwind Walks away
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Why won't that work?
<Kennie`> i ever had it work, cant remember wich i one picked
<Kennie`> eh one i*
<ubuntu> anyone can help me out setting  up my net with my laptop using kubuntu 6.06 and a pcmcia ethernet card
<Blacken> ubuntu: Depends. What's the machine, who's the card manufacturer?
<Kennie`> Blacken tnx worked with -smp :)
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Seriously, though, why wouldn't 686-smp be what he needs?
* Blacken is curious now, and is Googling around.
<ubuntu> its an old dell cpx p3 laptop surecom pcmcia ...last night while running ubuntu 5.10 net is working fine.,...even now when i boot windows using that same machine net is good but when i boot kubuntu no net at all
<Kennie`> i did need to -smp i think
<Kennie`> cus it works now with 2 cores
<Kennie`> instead of 1
<Kennie`> (on a centrino duo)
<Blacken> ubuntu: Sorry, unfamiliar with the hardware. Give me a sec, I'll poke the wiki.
<weedar> I have an mp3 player that connects fine to my laptop running kubuntu-dapper, but on my desktop (also running kubuntu-dapper) it is not mounted - nor are there any /dev/sdX files created when connecting it. It is however charging via USB
<weedar> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Blacken> weedar: Is hotplug running?
<Blacken> ubuntu: I do not see that card on the list at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<weedar> Black: will lsmod reveal this? running "lsmod | grep hotplug" results in the following: pci_hotplug            29236  1 shpchp
<weedar> sorry, that should've been Blacken
<ubuntu> well its not a wifi card its a 10mb ethernet
<Blacken> weedar: I'm not sure. I don't know much about how USB devices work under Linux.
<Blacken> ubuntu: Oh, sorry, my bad. Hrm...
<ubuntu> and ubuntu kubuntu 5.10 works on it ithout any configuration at all..
<Blacken> ubuntu: In that case, I don't know. Sorry.
<wimpies> I have this strange problemw with 3.5.5 KDE where sometimes my windows fight for focus
<Kennie`> does hybernate work properly under kubuntu? i've read someone that you need to add boot parameter resume=/dev/xdax right?
<Blacken> Kennie`: It works for my roommate, I've never been bothered to make it work on my Inspiron.
<LjL> Kennie`: normally you don't, it should just work. i reckon it has problems on a few machines, though
<Kennie`> k, gonna try
<Kennie`> hope it does work
<Blacken> LjL: My roommate did have to fiddle with it on his R60.
<LjL> Kennie`: even if it doesn't, nothing too bad should happen. just close programs and save data, and perhaps type a "sync" before hibernating
<Kennie`> had on some other systems that it crashes and crap happening
<ricardo> hi everybody....what do u think about upgrading to edgy? is it stable enough?
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Blacken> Kennie`: If you are having any difficulties at all with Dapper, give it some more time.
<ubuntu> oh well..... is there a distro that will just work hehe.... kinda getitng tired
<Jucato> ubuntu: you can try so many others :)
<Blacken> If Ubuntu doesn't work out of the box, few others will.
<Blacken> If any.
<ubuntu> it does work i really guess there msut be somehting in the settings.... i jsut find it weird that the older verison works perfectlywell but the new one doesnt
<Jucato> Blacken: well, you can't always be 100% sure on that one.
<zoetrope666> I love ubuntu :D
<zoetrope666> just wanted to say that ... hehe
<Jucato> lol
<Blacken> Jucato: As I said. Few, if any, will.
<Blacken> Hrm. Is it possible to add a hibernate button/widget to the K menu or to the "log out" menu?
<Blacken> Or the panel...I'm not picky.
<zoetrope666> does anyone know if there's an ubuntu channel for AUstralia?
<Jucato> !au
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about au - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gerhard> 073564556
<Blacken> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: activates your computer's suspend functionality. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.12-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 66 kB, installed size 328 kB
<trappist_> zoetrope666: create one!
<Jucato> zoetrope666: only an #ubuntu-au
<zoetrope666> ok.. what's LoCO?
<Jucato> Local Community
<zoetrope666> Ohh, ok
<zoetrope666> lol thanks
<Jucato> np
<Jucato> :)
<zoetrope666> asl??
<Jucato> -offtopic :P
<zoetrope666> 20/f/Perth, Australia
<Jucato> 23/m/Manila,Philippines (but let's not talk about these things in here :P)
<zoetrope666> Oh no worries, just wondering about where you're all from
<gameman72> quick kde question, can you make a shell script run when you click on it?
<zoetrope666> I've been writing on Linux/Ubuntu at uni and just interested in how international it is.
<zoetrope666> Thanks anyway :P
<Jucato> gameman72: afaik, yes
<Jucato> just make it executable
<gameman72> it opens in a text editor
<Jucato> zoetrope666: oh it's very international.
<rainbow> ls -l
<Jucato> gameman72: even if it's executable already? Right-click on it, Permissions tab and double check that "Exectuable" is enabled
<rainbow> -help
<gameman72> Jucato: yeah its executable, i can do ./script.sh
<Jucato> hm...
<yokobr> hi
<gameman72> hi
<rainbow> hi
<gameman72> no other ideas to run shell scripts from kde?
<LjL> gameman72: scripts *do* run when you click on then. they just don't open a console.
<gameman72> ohhhh...  any way to make them open a console?
<LjL> gameman72: don't think so, at least without modifying the script somehow. http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124681
<yokobr> gnome is so much better than kde
<LjL> yokobr: that's a good topic for #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic :-)
<gameman72> ok so you can set konsole to run a script, thats an alternative
<LjL> gameman72: yeah, you could do that i suppose
<joscha> gameman72: you can open the shellscript with konsole -e yourscript.sh
<JosefK> is there any way to delete the "Cool Streams" stuff from Amarok, because frankly, I find them neither interesting nor 'cool'
<joscha> and add an applicationhelper (konsole -e) to .sh files
<trappist> isn't "run in a console" an option in an icon's properties?
<davide_> hi guys!
<joscha> then you can right click - open with - konsole
<joscha> trappist: no
<gameman72> trappist: yeah but i wanted something a bit faster  (i managed to force xterm into the open with menu)
<trappist> sure, under advanced options, run in terminal
<trappist> joscha: ^
<joscha> trappist: can't find that option here
<gameman72> http://www.slexy.org/paste/159  i get that error
<zoetrope666> hey, does anyone know a way that i can connect to the internet using my laptop without having to use modprobe to load the driver, then into networking, autodetect the modem, and then connect.
<trappist> joscha: should be in a link to an application
<joscha> trappist: ah you can do this with an link to an .sh script, not with an .sh script itself
<gameman72> zoetrope666: what kind of modem
<zoetrope666> the modem doesnt seem to install permanently
<trappist> joscha: right
<Chm0d> could anyone please tell me how to completely remove mythtv?
<trappist> joscha: or you can play with the shell script file association, and treat all shell scripts that way
<trappist> Chm0d: depends how you installed it
<Chm0d> apt-get
<gameman72> ok, a link works just as well
<joscha> apt-get remove mythtv
<gameman72> *shortcut
<Chm0d> tried that i get an error about access denied from mythtv database
<gameman72> ok, thanks for the help guys,  later
<trappist> Chm0d: try removing database stuff from /var/lib/dpkg/info/mythtv*.postrm, and drop the database manually
<Chm0d> do i just trash everything in there?
<timothy_> what is a good samaba client for kubuntu?
<HouseOfBugs> what is a good samaba client for kubuntu?
<joscha> konqueror
<joscha> smb:/
<HouseOfBugs> ok
<Xzanron> i'd prefer smb4k but i just cannot find a package for it :(
<root> hi
<rag> please, aptitude install any-software -y not works for me
<rag> how to assume yes for all questions?
<rag> is it dangerous?
<root> ist hier jemand aus deutschland?
<abattoir> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<root> @ubotu ich wollte nur wissen ob jemand aus DE ist. ich habe keine frage
<rag> how to assume yes for all questions? on aptitude install any-software -y
<rag> -y not work for me!
<joscha> with yes
<rag> -yes?
<rag> with -yes?
<JosefK> --assume-yes
<DaSkreech> Rag: Got your answer?
<JosefK> aptitude --assume-yes install *packages*
<DaSkreech> or yes | aptitude install *
<rag> DaSkreech: aptitude install any-soft -y
<JosefK> ^ dangerous
<rag> DaSkreech: not worf for me
<JosefK> rag: sudo aptitude --assume-yes install
<HouseOfBugs> smb4k ?
<rag> DaSkreech: for assume yes in all questions
<HouseOfBugs> where can i get it
<rag> DaSkreech: ok thx i test it
<zoetrope> argh sorry
<HouseOfBugs> also what is a good program that is like daemon tools?
<DaSkreech> HouseOfBugs: smb:/ doesn't work?
<waylandbill> yipe.. assume yes even for conflicts....
<JosefK> HouseOfBugs: it's built in :) mount can do it
<DaSkreech> HouseOfBugs: Which daemon tools?
<JosefK> waylandbill: nah, afaik assume-yes fails at conflicts/GPG problems
<zoetrope> any ideas re: my previous query on the modem?
<rag> Josefk: why dangerous, can you explain me ?
<joscha> mount -o loop /your/isofile /mnt/your/directory/to/mount
<DaSkreech> !seen intellikey
<ubotu> I haven't seen intellikey recently
<yokobr> hi...im having trouble to install xgl beryl in kubunty
<JosefK> echoing yes through aptitude could be dangerous
<HouseOfBugs> DaSkreech: smb:/ works
<yokobr> hi...im having trouble to install xgl beryl in kubuntu
<waylandbill> JosefK, that's a good thing. :)
<DaSkreech> HouseOfBugs: Sweet
<rag> JosefK: why?
<HouseOfBugs> can baryl run on an intel 855pm?
<rag> JosefK: spanish?=
<JosefK> waylandbill: indeed :) and rag - for the cases that waylandbill mentioned - conflicts/key problems etc.
<JosefK> rag: nope
<rag> nope?
<JosefK> rag: no :)
<DaSkreech> HouseOfBugs: Ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<rag> JosefK: ok, jose i need doing silent installations a lot machines
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know why my upslash is being updated
<Admiral_Chicago> the art that is
<rag> JosefK: i need automatic process , i doing it with ssh and RSA without pwd
<JosefK> rag: if you want completely silent installations you'll need to use pre-selects for debconf, for most cases 'aptitude --assume-yes install *packages*' will do
<rag> JosefK: pre-selects for debcont, what is this, please give a link
<JosefK> rag: http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/manual/en.i386/apb.html
<rag> JosefK: thx
<JosefK> rag: that's debian, maybe you can find a newer version for Ubuntu, but the principles are the same
<JosefK> rag: namely, the section you need is http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/manual/en.i386/apbs04.html#preseed-other
<dhq> i am on kubuntu is there any software to monitor apache status
<rag> JosefK: what is preseeding concept?
<JosefK> rag: have you ever seen the configuration dialogs that aptitude throws up occasionally?
<rag> JosefK: but this is for a control any flow installation?
<JosefK> rag: if you want to guarauntee a silent installation, you can't just rely on 'aptitude --assume-yes'
<rag> JosefK: i use aptitude from console, not graphics
<JosefK> rag: yes, you might still get debconf dialogs
<fdoving> rag, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow debconf' and set it to 'noninteractive'
<rag> Josefk; ok to control the flow, true?
<fdoving> then you won't get that problem.
<rag> fdovin: i dont understand
<rag> fdoving: is it for disable all interactive for any installations?
<fdoving> rag, it disables the debconf dialogs josefk is talking about. you will still need --assume-yes for aptitude stuff.
<rag> fdoving: JosefK: my question is , which is the risk for --assume-yes for any software-users
<rag>  fdoving: JosefK: only software-users, typical client software
<JosefK> no risk for assume-yes, from the manpage "Prompts for 'dangerous' actions, such as removing essential packages, will still be displayed"
<fdoving> rag, not much. once the system is installed the upgrades shouldn't need any interaction. however, that might not always be true. removing essential packages won't happen without user interaction anyway.
<JosefK> rag, but we're assuming you wouldn't want to do that anyway, and by the time you did you'd have bigger problems
<rag>  fdoving: JosefK: what is your solution?
<yokobr> please guys, take a look http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/838
<rag>  fdoving: JosefK: i need install software , new software on clients, each time, for a good services
<rag>  fdoving: JosefK: is for a internet public access center, cybercafes
<inteliwasp> has anyone have any comments on linux flash 9 beta?
<rag>  fdoving: JosefK: idea is, renove and sorprise clients of my cyber clients with new software, eyecandys etc
<livingdaylight> what version of flash does kubuntu come with?
<rag>  fdoving: JosefK: then --assume-yes for all installations is problem for me?
<willreed03> so anyone know why java doesnt work in some sites but works in others?
<livingdaylight> is flash 8 for Linux available?
<CVirus> nope
<livingdaylight> thx sux
<livingdaylight> flash7 then is it?
<ubuntu> anyone ehre who can help me with these? at the bottom : cant creat /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases permission denied and cant create /var/run/dhclient.pid permission denied and drop_privileges could not set up group id :operation not permitted thats about it
<livingdaylight> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<inteliwasp> livingdaylight:  kubuntu does not come with it, it needs to be downloded fom adobe
<livingdaylight> inteliwasp: yea, but what version is it? adobe? you mean macromedia?
<fdoving> rag, try. i doubt it will be a problem. but for some packages (mostly server apps) it can be a problem. but since you say user-apps, i don't think it will be a problem.
<Admiral_Chicago> livingdaylight: flash  is out
<Admiral_Chicago> 9 beta*
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago: flash is out?
<Admiral_Chicago> li
<Admiral_Chicago> livingdaylight: 9 beta. i'm using it now
<rag> fdoving: it's is only for user-apps
<fdoving> rag, then i'd say go for it.
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago: so where did flash 8 go?
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago: i don't even remember flash 8
<inteliwasp> moved to /ev/null   :P
<inteliwasp> i mean /dev/null
<Admiral_Chicago> livingdaylight: thats because it wasn't released for linux
<BonBonTheJon> where can i find a list of changes from dapper and edgy
<rag> fdoving: JosefK: ok thx, if i fail i learning... ;)
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago: well i'm referring to Linux obviously
<rag> fdoving: explain me, last comment please
<ubuntu> anyone who can help me? with this at the bottom : cant creat /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases permission denied and cant create /var/run/dhclient.pid permission denied and drop_privileges could not set up group id :operation not permitted thats about it
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago: so you're not using LInux?
<rag> fdoving: then id say...
<ubuntu> kinda desperate on having internet
<Admiral_Chicago> livingdaylight: no i am on Kubuntu Edgy
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu: what are you doing that is making it say that
<Admiral_Chicago> but i installed the plug in. i went from 7 to 9 beta
<ubuntu> dhclient eth0
<fdoving> rag, i would say, use --assume-yes, and the 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow debconf' -> noninteractive.
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu: try 'sudo dhclient eth0'
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago: you're not making sense to me... flash 8,9 is not available for Linux but you're using flash 9beta in Kubuntu-Edgy?
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago: can you tell me how i can upgrade to 9beta?
<Skrot> Flash 9 beta was just released
<Skrot> for linux
<rag> fdoving: i don't understand "dpkg-reconfigure -plow debconf' -> noninteractive"
<livingdaylight> Skrot: where, how?!
<rag> fdoving: what is it?
<Skrot> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/10/beta_is_live.html - Flash 9
<ubuntu> eth0: error while getting interface flags:no such device...
<ubuntu> why is it like this? i eman i jsut upgraed to 6.06 now i have no net on my laptop net was working with 5.10
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu: so, are you sure eth0 is right
<Skrot> livingdaylight: also; http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Admiral_Chicago> livingdaylight: what i'm saying is Adobe did not realease a 8.X at all, they said they were just going to go from 7-9
<Admiral_Chicago> seven to nine that is
<ubuntu> sorry, what do you mean
<livingdaylight> Skrot: Thx Man!
<Skrot> No problem
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu: try 'ifconfig -a' to see if eth0 is the right interface
<livingdaylight> Admiral_Chicago: what is the difference? so 9 is the new 8. Basically it is the next release,
<Admiral_Chicago> livingdaylight: there are release notes that I haven't read yet
<ubuntu> there is no eth0 only lo and sit0
<rag> fdoving: JosefK: 1 joke for new friends, yours! now i have to phone call to pupil-adult
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu: try 'ifconfig eth0', sorry
<ubuntu> device not found
<Acidic> ubuntu do sudo modprobe net*
<willreed03> so i have a soundblaster live 5.1 card and creative 5.1 speaker system...when i first installed ubuntu i could only get 2.1 sound...im using the ALSA guimixer and amarok to play mp3's...i can turn up the surround controls and get sound out of all my speakers but then when i use my multimedia keyboard to turn down the sound or mute it only mutes the 2.1 speakers...and i am absolutely lost as how to get it fixed....i have been trying lots of stuff and
<willreed03> nothing seems to work...any help or advice would be greatly appreciated
<rag> fdoving: JosefK: Sister's pupil-adult (Juan-John) say him that gnulinux not compatible with nothing!
<Acidic> then sudo ifconfig eth0
<ubuntu> FATAL; module net not found
<Acidic> hold on
<constantine-xvi> how compatible is KHTML (Konqueror) to WebKit (Safari)?
<rag> fdoving: JosefK: i only offer courses gnu/linux , but only my last class is win, all class are gnulinux, except one, i want offer the best computer-study
<edinaldo> hi for all
<Acidic> type
<constantine-xvi> just want to know so i dont need a mac to test sites
<Acidic> ubuntu: sg | grep "net"
<Acidic> soz
<Acidic> ubuntu: dmesg | grep "net"
<edinaldo> hi
<BonBonTheJon> edinaldo: hi
<edinaldo> hi
<edinaldo> i'm from Brazil,So Paulo
<rag> fdoving: JosefK: but sisters, family, girl-friend, boyfriend, and more are my competition , they never have seen linux because are adict-users of M$
<hammer> hi ppl
<ubuntu> initializing netlink socket (disabled)
<fladd> hi there, has anyone got xgi and beryl run under edgy?
<rag> fdoving: JosefK: which suggest for i tell John pupil?
<timothy_> what is the xgl and baryl kubuntu channel?
<rag> fdoving: JosefK: which suggest for you
<LjL> !xgl > timothy_
<fdoving> rag, please use #kubuntu-offtopic for non support issues.
<JosefK> is there any way to enable scriptable plugins under Konqueror?  Realplayer complains, and the BBC Radio site doesn't really function properly
<ubuntu>  acidic : nitializing netlink socket (disabled)
<hammer> kubuntu's not so good as i expected...
<BonBonTheJon> hammer: what isn't working right
<ricanelite> Hey guys, I have a quick questions? When I open Firefox and the font size of the menus, like "File, Edit, View" It is large. How can I adjust that
<rag> fdoving: thx, bye
<hammer> BonBonTheJon: mp3. I've just installed it, read some faq's and still cant get everything work =(
<BonBonTheJon> hammer: what are you trying to listen to mp3s in?
<hammer> amarok. i've xine engine. gstremer refuses to be downloaded =)
<BonBonTheJon> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JosefK> hammer: if you're on kubuntu using amarok, you only need the libxine-extracodecs package
<ricanelite> Can anyone tell me how can I adjust my font size on Firefox and I mean the Fonts on the Toolbar, On File, Edit, it is too big
<hammer> JosefK: where can i find it?
<Acidic_> ubuntu: modprobe 8139too
<JosefK> hammer: you'll need to enable Multiverse first, I'll find a link to the Wiki
<fdoving> rag, you're welcome, bye :)
<JosefK> hammer: after you've enabled multiverse, it's just 'sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs', or you can get it using Adept
<BonBonTheJon> any one know how to view DocBook in KDE
<hammer> JosefK: in which repository? i've just searched and didn't find it..
<JosefK> hammer: it's in multiverse :) it isn't enabled by default
<JosefK> hammeR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ubuntu> acidic module 8139 noit found
<Acidic_> noo
<hammer> !wtf multiverse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wtf multiverse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Acidic_> sudo modprobe 8139too
<BonBonTheJon> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<JosefK> hammer: hehe, it's all explained on that page
<hammer> JosefK: i've already added some reps...
<ubuntu> is that too? letter o? or number 0
<Acidic_> letter ooo
<ubuntu> ok when i used sudo another prompt opened up
<Acidic_> s/ooo/oo
<Acidic_> mm
<ubuntu> and 2 beeps
<Acidic_> good
<Acidic_> type cd /dev
<Acidic_> then ls | grep "eth"
<Acidic_> cd /dev/net
<Acidic_> even
<hammer> JosefK: which repository should i add?
<ubuntu> ok
<izzyb_> I'm pulling my hair out trying to fix a couple of printing problems.  The first is with a lexmark p3150.  I have it almost working using the z600 driver, but it prints with the black shifted to the left about half an inch or so
<ubuntu> ok
<Acidic_> ubuntu: type sudo ifconfig eth0
<izzyb_> if I print just black, it's cut off on the left, if I print something with colour, the colour looks correct, but the black is shifted to the left
<ubuntu> device not found
<izzyb_> anyone aware of this problem?
<Acidic_> what network card you using?
<ubuntu> xircom rem56g
<Acidic_> ok
<ubuntu> it work perfectly fine with 5.10...
<izzyb_> This link was usuful in helping me get this far, but it doesn't talk about this problem that I seen anyway
<izzyb_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<izzyb_> it does suggest that the driver works with the P3150, but with some shading issues.
<Acidic_> ubuntu: is it pcmia?
<ubuntu> yes
<izzyb_> I can't say as I've noticed any shading issues, just the missalignment of black
<kinema> Is it just beta isos or all kubuntu iso that aren't availialbe from tracker.ubuntu.com?
<hammer> JosefK: no more help to lamerz? =)
<Acidic_> ubuntu: sudo modprobe
<Acidic_> ubuntu: sudo modprobe xirc2ps_cs
<Acidic_> even
<ubuntu> ok another prompt whats next
<Acidic_> type ifconfig eth0
<ubuntu> device not found again
<Acidic_> ubuntu: dang, ill do some more research, hold on
<ubuntu> thanks thnaks....really helps to know someone helps
<jarn> Ugh, I always forget... where is sources.list?
<fdoving> jarn: /etc/apt/
<Hawkwind> If you forget, locate sources.list  would tell you :)
<jarn> fdoving: Thanks.
<jarn> Hawkwind: Thanks.
<hammer> blin
<hammer> zhopy
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> i have a little problem: http://metamorfozis.hu/p/Kep29.jpg [640*480 phone image] , what can i do to get it work?
<larson999> any coders in here who have designed an app that uses a dialog for overwritiing existing files like in a bulk move or copy?
<fdoving> MetaMorfoziS: 'mount -o remount,rw' and then 'fsck -y /dev/hda4'
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, and can you tell me what is the problem, how importatnt it and etc?
<izzyb_> MetaMorfoziS: looks like a disk fault
<MetaMorfoziS> and what -y does?
<jarn> Is there a way to force a program to open in a specific desktop from the command line?
<TheGateKeeper> larson999: I do a fair amount of UI stuff on windows, don't know if I can help?
<MetaMorfoziS> jarn yes: export DISPLAY=:#displaynum#
<MetaMorfoziS> beore you start the app
<hammer> how do i add multiverse repository in Kubuntu?
<jarn> Thanks. :D
<MetaMorfoziS> nm:)
<TheGateKeeper> !repos > hammer
<BluesKaj> tried running dapper in VMWare but  VMTools wouldn't install, so i dumped it
<larson999> TheGateKeeper, i want to add a 'no to all' button to some of the programs i use and am wondering if there is some fundamental design reason why many of the dialogs don't have one.
<MetaMorfoziS> okay thx all, i try that, i hope it have man...
<izzyb_> MetaMorfoziS: the -y tells it to assume yes I believe
<izzyb_> instead of prompting you to fix everything
<BluesKaj> ! VMWare
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<fdoving> MetaMorfoziS: -y attempts to fix filesystem corruption automatically.
<MetaMorfoziS> thx
<larson999> TheGateKeeper, it bugs the heck out of me when the dialog has a 'yes to all' by no 'no to all'
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm going to try
<TheGateKeeper> larson999: seems reasonable to me & if that is what users want then provide them with it
<malcolm> Does anyone know of a good image editor for Kubuntu, basicaly all i want is the equivalant of windows' paint
<hammer> so.. as far as i know i've enabled multiverse universe everything... but no libxine-extracodecs can be found there (((
<TheGateKeeper> larson999: got a screenshot of your dialog?
<BonBonTheJon> hammer: did you update
<hammer> BonBonTheJon: u mean Fetch? yes i did. and from console too =)
<BonBonTheJon> malcolm: krita isn't too difficult
<Hawkwind> hammer: You might want to post your sources.list to http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<jarn> Is it possible to use multiline aliases in bash?
<BonBonTheJon> hammer: 'sudo apt-get update'
<malcolm> i've got krita but it tells me it's got a bug and it won't load
<izzyb_> jarn: maybe with use of a \ at the end of the line.  never tried though.  might want to implement it as a function instead though
<jarn> I'll just do it as a script.
<hammer> Hawkwind: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/169
<BonBonTheJon> !kolourpaint
<ubotu> kolourpaint: a simple paint program for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1030 kB, installed size 2328 kB
<izzyb_> jarn: that works too :)
<BonBonTheJon> malcolm: try kolourpaint
<hammer> BonBonTheJon: thx, i know
<jarn> izzyb_: ;)
<Hawkwind> hammer: First things first, you've got both Dapper and Breezy repos in your sources.list
<izzyb_> jarn: if you just want to string a bunch of commands together, there's always ; or &&
<BonBonTheJon> hammer: try easysource
<BonBonTheJon> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<hammer> Hawkwind: I thought that's ok...
<Hawkwind> hammer: Secondly, you only have multiverse and universe enabled for things like back-ports and extras.  You need them enabled for everything
<jarn> izzyb_: Oh yeah. :P Oh well, I'll keep it as a script. Easier to edit that way.
<Hawkwind> hammer: What are you running exactly, Dapper or Breezy ?
<jarn> How do I make something open in a different desktop from the command line? Someone told me export DESKTOP=:desktopnumber, but that gave me errors.
<hammer> 6.06 dapper, as far as i know
<Hawkwind> hammer: Then you should remove all the Breezy repos.  You don't need them
<izzyb_> silly question, but which is newer, dapper or breezy, and how do you tell which you are running?
<Hawkwind> hammer: lsb_release -a will tell you exactly what you're running
<BonBonTheJon> Hawkwind: do you know if there is a command to see what version you are using
<Hawkwind> izzyb_: Dapper
<jarn> izzyb_: Dapper.
<Hawkwind> BonBonTheJon: lsb_release -a
<BonBonTheJon> Hawkwind: lol
<larson999> TheGateKeeper, oh, it's just the standard dialog you get when you want to do something like a bulk copy.  like in a filemanager.  the specific one i want to change is Thunar.  so if some of the files you want to copy already exist in the target you get a dialog that says, 'The file exists.  Do you want to replace it?'  Then there is 'Yes','No', 'Yes to all'  but there is no 'No to all'.  so if there happen to be multiple existing fil
<larson999> es you want to replace you get a message for each.  this is common in quite a few programs i've seen over the years and i'm just curious if there is some reason i've missed.
<Hawkwind> hammer: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<Hawkwind> hammer: That is a post on my forums with my exact sources.list.  You might want to take a look at it
<izzyb_> Hawkwind, jarn: thanks.  how do you tell which you have (/me sure he is running dapper)
<Hawkwind> izzyb_: lsb_release -a  will tell you what you are running be it Dapper or Breezy or whatever
<ubuntu> acuduc thanks for the help burt i guess this is not going to work thanks anyway
<izzyb_> hmm, I'd never have guessed that one.  isn't lsb linux standards base?
<Hawkwind> izzyb_: In most cases that is what LSB stands for, correct
<izzyb_> in this case?
<Hawkwind> izzyb_: I can only assume it stands for the same thing in this case
<hammer> Hawkwind: ok. Thank you very much!
<izzyb_> Hawkwind: the man confirms
<TheGateKeeper> larson999: now you have explained it a little more I think that extra functionality would be an excellent idea, providing users understand what that button does in the context of that dialog then I can no reason for not doing it
<hammer> and thx to others who helped!
<tiger_> anyone know how to get compiz up?
<BonBonTheJon> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<larson999> TheGateKeeper, i agree but in my mind it's so basic i can't believe it's not in them all.  for instance i happen to be in windows now and that's how explore works, too.  in fact it seems like most of the time there is no 'no to all'.  so i just figured i'd ask around to see if there was some reason that i haven't thought of.
<Hawkwind> hammer: You're welcome.  Hope you get/got it working :)
<MetaMorfoziS> heyhey
<MetaMorfoziS> thank you guys
<B-Minus> hey all
<MetaMorfoziS> it worked, i'm form my sweet kubu yeah
<larson999> maybe the great hawkwind knows why so often there is no 'no to all' in the copy/move dialogs
<TheGateKeeper> larson999: oversight by the linux programmers by the sound of it
<larson999> TheGateKeeper, and windows programmers it appears
<TheGateKeeper> larson999: quite possible :-)
<slow-motion> hallo
<Hawkwind> larson999: No to all would be the same thing as 'Cancel'
<berkes> does anyone know if there is a feature in KDE that lets me store a web-page together with all the CSS and images and stuff?
<Hawkwind> So filling up a dialog with a No To All option would be pretty much a waste of space since Cancel does the same thing
<hammer> Hawkwind: i'm updating packages. I'm on dialup =)
<JosefK> Hawkwind: it's "no" only to the files that already exist, not all files
<rag> aptitude --assume-yes install openoffice.org-l10n-es &
<MetaMorfoziS> can i check what files damaged?
<fdoving> MetaMorfoziS: check /lost+found
<rag> with & background is possible?
<Hawkwind> hammer: Ah ok.  That'll take a while :P
<rag> aptitude in background with & is possible?
<abattoir> berkes: Location->Save As in konqueror doesn't do that?
<berkes> abattoir: nope. It stores only the HTML
<larson999> Hawkwind, not exactly.  'cancel' stops the whole bulk copy.  'no to all' would answer no to the replace question when a file with the same name exists.
<MetaMorfoziS> i have nothing in that folder
<JosefK> larson999: if you're interested, that feature seems to be in Edgy
<JosefK> larson999: "Skip" and "Auto Skip"
<Hawkwind> larson999: Oh I gotcha.  I was misunderstanding then.  I know Konqueror has a 'Skip' and 'Skip All' option
<Hawkwind> It's been in konqueror for years
<Hawkwind> Not 'Skip All', but Auto Skip as JosefK mentioned
<B-Minus> In openoffice i have very bad fonts, check this screenshot please :http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=17811&d=1161249746
<TheGateKeeper> larson999: skip & autoskip would probable be better labels for the buttons
<B-Minus> you see citrix thats good fonts, but in the background openoffice
<B-Minus> its the same file
<larson999> Hawkwind, yeah, some programs have it but most that i've used don't.  so i was just wondering if there was some reason most didn't implement it.  sounds like there might not be a good reason
<Hawkwind> However, konqueror is one of the only apps I know that has that.  I can't recall any others that have something similar
<abattoir> berkes: Tools -> Archive Web Page
<larson999> JosefK, thanks.  edgy will be released soon enough.
<JosefK> larson999: the release candidate's coming out today
<abattoir> berkes: isn't that what you needed?
<larson999> TheGateKeeper, maybe but if the dialog already says 'yes to all' i'll probably use no to all unless i want to change the whole dialog
<Hawkwind> larson999: Seems there would be some good reason, but yet if enough people request it, maybe it could get added to certain apps/programs or to all apps/programs
<rag> JosefK: hi again, aptitude backgroun, is possible? with &
<exhale> hey, does anyone have any problem using kate from the terminal? i cant get it to launch
<JosefK> rag: I'm not sure how backgrounding plays with GNU Readline, I guess that's one you'll just have to try?
<rag> i try it, but no work
<rag> JosefK: i try it, but not works
<JosefK> rag: there's your answer then :)
<BonBonTheJon> B-Minus: what is the problem, the fonts look fine
<rag> JosefK: what?
<exhale> is there an alternative to kate?
<JosefK> rag: it looks like you can't background aptitude then
<rag> JosefK, i test it but no
<larson999> Hawkwind, you'd think.  i'm a programmer and filemanagers are kinda old hat.  i'm just trying to picture someone actually designing the dialog.  when i have a 'yes' option i always include the corresponding 'no' option unless there is a good reason.  maybe i'll ask one of the projects why they left it off.  in this case thunar.
<BonBonTheJon> exhale: for basic text editing, try kwrite
<rag> JosefK: perdon, i dont understand you jose
<JosefK> rag: sorry, I mean - so aptitude isn't compatible with & - you'll have to find another way
<exhale> thanks BonBonTheJon
<rag> JosefK: ok
<[GuS] > Hi prople, after upgrade yesterday to proftpd 1.3.0, seems i cant run the service usign the same .conf file that was working before this... but if i use the default that comes with proftpd, works fine
<exhale> damn i just get error messeges either launching kate or kwrite through konsole :(
<[GuS] > here my debug: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/210350
<[GuS] > and here my conf.: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/210351
<[GuS] > i will be glad if someone could help me :)
<exhale> http://pastebin.ca/210359
<rag> JosefK: my need is: i want run aptitude on distinct machine
<BonBonTheJon> exhale: its common to get errors starting some apps from konsole, don't worry
<JosefK> rag: I think you're looking for 'screen'
<JosefK> rag: man screen - for more information
<rag> JosefK: i run: ssh root@remote_host aptitude --assume-yes install openoffice.org-l10n-es
<BonBonTheJon> exhale: does it still start up
<exhale> BonBonTheJon:  no it doesnt
<rag> JosefK: screen open other terminals....?
<JosefK> rag: no, but you can 'detach' a screen on a remote host, and it keeps the process running
<exhale> i really need something to edit config files.. lol
<JosefK> rag: so you can disconnect, but leave aptitude running, for instance
<B-Minus> BonBonTheJon: the font looks fine in citrix, but check on the background
<rag> JosefL: i dont see it
<B-Minus> BonBonTheJon: there is openoffice and the fonts there are ugly and bad
<rag> JosefK: my target is: run various ssh aptitude... on various machine
<BonBonTheJon> B-Minus: in linux you must have anti-aliasing on, so the font looks smooth, in windows it looks blocky
<JosefK> rag: yes, you can script ssh sessions, and use shared keys to ease connecting, but you've got a lot of reading to do
<jarn> How do I make something open in a different desktop from the command line? Someone told me export DESKTOP=:desktopnumber, but that gave me errors.
<fdoving> jarn use kstart
<JosefK> jarn: you need the other desktop to run 'xhost +'
<rag> JosefK: shared keys?
<hammer> btw, kppp won't work... it sends wrong username while logging in...
<JosefK> rag: like I said, a lot of reading to do
<fdoving> jarn: desktop as in kde virtual desktop?
<jarn> fdoving: Yes.
<fdoving> jarn: then use kstart
<rag> Josefk: where is possible read?
<exhale> does anyone have problems launching kwrite and kate through konsole?
<rag> JosefK: do you know, l glad read ;-)
<JosefK> rag: "man ssh" and "man aptitude" are good places to start, "man screen" too if you're interested
<jarn> fdoving: Thanks.
<JosefK> rag: after that, googling's probably best
<fdoving> jarn: as an example: 'kstart --desktop 2 kate' for more info '#kstart' in konqueror
<jarn> fdoving: Yep, I figured out how it works. Thanks a lot. :D
<rag> JosefK: which is the equivalent for Menu Session --> new terminal?
<BluesKaj> funny stuff here , http://dojaja.biz/forum/viewtopic.php?t=61
<rag> JosefK: screen is for open other terminal?
<TheGateKeeper> exhale: you would probable be better off launching gui apps from Run Command... rather than the cli
<JosefK> rag: Ctl+Shift+N
<JosefK> rag: screen does something similar to opening another terminal, but you can disconnect from it and leave it running on the machine
<rag> JosefK: and equivalent code for ctrl+shift+n?
<rag> JosefK: for console
<JosefK> I don't think there is, but I also think you miss the point
<rag> JosefK: ok , i'll try to screen aptitude ...
<JosefK> rag: in your situation, I'd probably put a simple cron-job on the machines to have them pull a list of packages to download/changes to make from an HTTP server somewhere, and then run aptitude
<rag> JosefK: ok screen open other session with cmd pass like parameter
<JosefK> rag: or apt-get etc., you can watch/kill aptitude as needed (store the pid in /var or /tmp somewhere)
<JosefK> rag: indeed
<berkes> abbatoir, that is what I needed, yes
<rag> JosefK: yeah is other posibility, i thought it too
<rag> JosefK: cron , but your get pid for what?
<rag>  JosefK: i don't understand you for get pid?
<JosefK> rag: just so you can keep track of which aptitude you ran
<rag> JosefK: ok you say me for kill sessions?
<JosefK> rag: yes, that kind of thing, and you'd be able to tell if a run was terminated by a reboot etc.
<rag> JosefK: other things , how to get trac of aptitude?
<rag> JosefK: what you suggest command for trac? how to?
<JosefK> rag: you'd do it by hand - you can get the PID of the program after you run it in bash, google for the "Advanced Bash Scripting Guide"
<rag> JosefK: for example ps -aux | grep aptitude and link to awt , true?
<JosefK> rag: no, that's dangerous - what if the user ran another aptitude?
<JosefK> rag: you want $! - try running 'ls' a few times, then 'echo $!' immediately afterwards
<rag> JosefK: but user not works other aptitude job because i use cron...
<fdoving> rag, you can use 'pidof aptitude'
<fdoving> to get the pid of a running aptitude.. that is.
<JosefK> true, but (IMO) that's bad practice if you were the one that started the command
<fdoving> JosefK: yeah, using something like start-stop-daemon would be much cleaner.
<rag> JosefK: ok i run pidof aptitude and it say me , 4 jobs for aptitude
<Vegeta^> Why is it that Azureus' message boxes (the ones that can pop up in the right low corner) can't be closed, it's like it freezes. Has anyone heard about this problem?
<fdoving> Vegeta^: update to newest version (cvs if the newest released still gives you problems)..
<JosefK> rag: that's exactly why I don't like using something like 'pidof' if I already know which aptitude I'm after
<campbch> ello
<gemidjy> can anyone give me the sources.lst file from Kubuntu Edgy Beta live cd ?
<rag> JosefK: what? aptitude not is good?
<campbch> anyone know how to add the repository that has the 915resolution package?
<rag> JosefK: leave lost jobs?
<JosefK> rag: it looks like it there rag, but I don't know what's hapenning on your system either
<yokobr> anyone knows a good howto to install beryl under kubuntu dapper??!
<campbch> like, 10,000 packages and nothing good on >.< for resolution fixing, that is
<JosefK> rag: even then, it's generally bad to pray that there'll only be one instance of a program running (the one you want) at a time
<JosefK> rag: it'll break at some point
<TheGateKeeper> campbch: it's in universe
<rag> JosefK: ok, i test it , thx you , you are a good computer boy ;-)
<JosefK> rag: software engineering student ;)
<BluesKaj> TheGateKeeper: any idea how many mirrors are being setup for Edgy on Oct 26 ?
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: sorry no idea
<gemidjy> can anyone give me the sources.lst file from Kubuntu Edgy Beta live cd ?
<BluesKaj> prolly be totally inundated with DL requests
<BluesKaj> !Kubuntu Edgy Beta Live CD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Kubuntu Edgy Beta Live CD - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGateKeeper> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<BluesKaj> !Edgy
<yokobr> well......please........ i cant find a good howto............... i need a clean and dry kubuntu dapper beryl howto
<fdoving> yokobr: try #ubuntu-xgl
<yokobr> how can i install new themes??
<BluesKaj> gemidjy: why not wait til next thurs when the stable official release version comes out
<yokobr> in gnome is just paste on .theme =/
<bLaZeD> hello whats the package name for tcl?..... apt-get install tcl says :
<bLaZeD> Package tcl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bLaZeD> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bLaZeD> is only available from another source
<BluesKaj> what is tcl ?
<gemidjy> BluesKaj: well I need to compare something, not that I need to use them
<gemidjy> scripting language
<bLaZeD> BluesKaj, its a programing langue
<BonBonTheJon> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bLaZeD> !info tcl
<ubotu> Package tcl does not exist in any distro I know
<bLaZeD> umm yes it does
<BluesKaj> oh, something i won' t be using in the near future or prolly never
<bLaZeD> u silly bot'
<JosefK> !info tcl8.0
<ndc> Package tcl is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ubotu> tcl8.0: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.0 - run-time files. In component main, is extra. Version 8.0.5-8.1 (dapper), package size 314 kB, installed size 792 kB
<bLaZeD> ahh cool imma go give it a whirl
<Vegeta^> fdoving: Thanks, it worked that way. Btw how do I install plugins manually? It fails to it auto and says "Permission denied".
<rag> JosefK: where is you from?
<JosefK> rag: from the UK, how come?
<rag> JosefK: spanish boy
<JosefK> rag: heh, nah, the name's from Kafka, the protagonist in "The Trial"
<rag> JosefK: do you know gentoo?
<JosefK> rag: I tried it once, but figured I could achieve the same level of interest by watching 'cat /dev/random' for a few hours
<fdoving> Vegeta^: don't know.
<rag> JosefK: its goo
<rag> JosefK: its good
<rag> JosefK: bye Jose and thx!
<JosefK> rag: yeah, it looks like it, unfortunately I don't have the free time :) np's, and good luck
<jarn> I'm trying to kill something and, even after I kill it, it doesn't kill. The process is still running.
<JosefK> jarn: zombie?  or have you tried 'kill -9' yet?
<jarn> JosefK: What is kill -9? And what is a zombie?
<JosefK> jarn: 'kill -9' is lethal, it's the ninja of kill commands.  it can't be blocked, and generally processes have no choice but to die.  usually unclean too
<jarn> JosefK: Ah, kill -9 killed it. Thanks!
<JosefK> jarn: zombie's are a whole different cake though, you have to kill the parent (think alien), or they'll keep coming back - np's :)
<LjL> omg zombies, aliens...
<rag> JosefK: gentoo safe time for you :)
<rag> JosefK: i doubt , ubuntu is open source, true? or free software?
<boguh> just installed kubuntu and now cant listen mp3 files, what went wrong?
<JosefK> rag: free software, although some non-free is distributed on the installation CDs these days
<brainwashed> boguh: Nothing, It's supposed not to support mp3 out of the box.
<jarn> How do I check the permissions on things?
<BonBonTheJon> boguh: you need to install support for mp3
<JosefK> !multiverse > boguh
<B-Minus> whats the command again to check kernel version ?
<JosefK> !mp3 > boguh
<BonBonTheJon> B-Minus: 'uname -r'
<B-Minus> tnx
<fdoving> jarn: 'ls -l /path/to/thing' or rightclick -> properties in konqueror.
<fdoving> jarn: or 'stat /path/to/thing' in konsole.
<BonBonTheJon> boguh: did you get it working
<BonBonTheJon> yokobr: you can get themes from kde-loo.org
<yokobr> but how do i install them???
<jarn> fdoving: Thanks. How do I change the permissions?
<BonBonTheJon> jarn: chmod
<fdoving> jarn: use konqueror -> properties, or 'chmod' on the commandline.
<BonBonTheJon> yokobr: icons go in /usr/share/icons
<exhale> does kubuntu allow root to run X programs via the terminal by default?
<yokobr> i want to add themes, like window decorations , but i dont know how to install
<jarn> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<fdoving> exhale: not without 'kdesu'.
<fdoving> exhale: you would need to run 'xhost local:' as the user running the xserver, to allow other local connections to the xserver.
<jarn> How do I make links clicked on Konversation open in a tab the Konqueror window I already have open rather than opening a new one?
<fdoving> exhale: you can also restrict that to just root if you want.
<exhale> ah.. thanks. that cleared up alot of issues for me. how come ubuntu allows it?
<fdoving> exhale: do they? don't know. not familiar with the ubuntu ways of doing stuff.
<exhale> yea it does... weird
<jarn> How do I change the owner of a file?
<JosefK> jarn: chown, or from Konqueror again
<jarn> JosefK: Thanks!
<BonBonTheJon> yokobr: look for themes that are packaged as .deb
<BonBonTheJon> yokobr: then install them 'sudo dpkg -i file.deb'
<ricardo> has anybody tried edgy yet?
<zorglu_> i would bet some have :)
<DjDarkman> I`m updating to edgy right now :)
<JosefK> I'm using it right now :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Edgy RC is out
<BluesKaj> why not wait til next thurs?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm on edgy Beta
<Admiral_Chicago> about to update
<JosefK> it been uploaded to FTP servers Admiral?  nice
<Admiral_Chicago> JosefK: let me check
<ricardo> would you say its a safe bet? im using my laptop to work....
<JosefK> Admiral_Chicago: yes, it's at http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<BonBonTheJon> yokobr: you can install some themes from the repositories
<Admiral_Chicago> JosefK: it's not on kubuntu.org yet.
<B-Minus> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<zorglu_> ricardo: it is up to your own estimation, personnaly i am using my computer to work as well and planned not to update to edgy. but other may say it is a 'safe bet'
<ricardo> Admiral_Chicago: thx....
<cpk2> BluesKaj: its next friday =P
<ricardo> zorglu_: thank...but youre not quite answering my question ;op
<michal_> helo all
<cpk2> ricardo: edgy is currently beta, if you think using beta is a safe bet...
<zorglu_> ricardo: well i did said that in *my* estimation for *my* need, it is not :)
<boguh> BonBonTheJon amarok still doenst play mp3
<Admiral_Chicago> cpk2: now it's an RC
<Admiral_Chicago> pretty much stable except for last minute bug fikes
<ricardo> ok...so ill wait a bit longer then......cant hold myself!!!
<BonBonTheJon> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> cpk2: next thurs is the 26th
<TheGateKeeper> BonBonTheJon: dapper or edgy?
<cpk2> BluesKaj: so it is, i just noticed i wrote edgy on my wall calendar on the wrong day
<cpk2> hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know the status on python
<BluesKaj> where i live it is anyway :)
<zorglu_> ricardo: an alternative would be to install is on a alternative computer/partition to test its stability and switch it as usual envirtonement once you estimate it stable enougth
<BonBonTheJon> TheGateKeeper: I have dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> and why those packages are being held back still
<barktpolar> Is it OK to install Kubuntu inot a USB HD
<barktpolar> into*
<JosefK> Admiral_Chicago: python25's in edgy
<zorglu_> ricardo: it is what i plan to do in a 3-5 months, but appenrently i dont feel the same urge as you :)
<ricardo> zorglu_: ok..i thnk ill wait.....(damn!)
<BonBonTheJon> barktpolar: it probably is not a viable option
<Admiral_Chicago> JosefK: my apt is still holding back about 20 odd pacakages
<TheGateKeeper> BonBonTheJon: use the xine engine in amarok & libxine-extracodecs & mp3 should work fine, they do on mine
<barktpolar> viable option???
<TheGateKeeper> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<TheGateKeeper> BonBonTheJon: ^^^^
<BonBonTheJon> boguh: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<barktpolar> WHat does viable mean?
<htraki> I think U should try MPlayer
<odla> what's the defualt kwin style in kubuntu edgy?
<JosefK> !dict viable
<ubotu> dict: Dictionary Client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.2-3 (dapper), package size 72 kB, installed size 228 kB
<JosefK> shameful :(
<Durman> 
<BonBonTheJon> barktpolar: I mean, it would be so slow it wouldn't be very useful
<barktpolar> WHat about Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> latestest amarok release and repos www.imbrandon.com
<BonBonTheJon> barktpolar: they are about the same size
<BonBonTheJon> barktpolar: you can try it, and come and tell us how it works
<JosefK> odla: it's plastik for windows/controls, with a kind of purple (not a fan) default colour
<barktpolar> I'll have to do that with windows then
<odla> JosefK: so is that the windows decorator is plastik?
<JosefK> odla: yes, and the style
<odla> ok
<odla> thanks
<B-Minus> f
<JosefK> np, I think there was some discussion about changing style to lipstik, but I don't know if that'll get done before release
<barktpolar> My Mom does not want the internet enabled with Kubuntu
<zorglu_> <barktpolar> My Mom does not want the internet enabled with Kubuntu <- what do you mean ?
<BonBonTheJon> barktpolar: may i ask why
<barktpolar> She said that Ubuntu ruinedour dial-up once and we had to get it back
<shanky> how could I change the codificacion from utf-8 to iso8859-15 in the whole kubuntu?
<JosefK> shanky: advanced mode on the alternate installer, not sure how/if you can do it on an already installed system though
<zorglu_> barktpolar: is she working with computer ? i mean is she just repeating what isp told her ? or she may have actual knowledge
<BonBonTheJon> barktpolar: you can take out the hard drive and install it in your computer, then set up dual boot so you have linux and windows
<zorglu_> what am doing?
<barktpolar> She is a basic user
<JosefK> maybe Ubuntu didn't have an AOL icon?  that's my guess, at least
<barktpolar> I'm installing it in the USB HD cause I have Win2k inthe main driv eand I don't want to remove it
<BonBonTheJon> barktpolar: you can switch between them
<barktpolar> I am, I'm dual-booting
<BonBonTheJon> barktpolar: Win2k and ...
<barktpolar> Kubuntu in USB HD, Windows in Main Drive
<barktpolar> or Ubuntu or SLAX
<BonBonTheJon> barktpolar: if you put both drives in the computer, you can pick which you want to boot when the computer turns on
<ricanelite> Hello, I have a HP All-in-one Printer 1410 series. How can I get it working on Ubuntu? Because I went to System Settings. But when I try to print out a Test Page it says it went through but my printer does not do anything
<barktpolar> What about GRUB, Is theer a option to put it in the main drive
<BonBonTheJon> barktpolar: yes, grub can go on the main drive
<zorglu_> BonBonTheJon:  barktpolar: maybe the bios already allows to boot on usb disk if they are availble ?
<barktpolar> No it does'nt
<BonBonTheJon> zorglu_: he's running Win2k, did they support boot from usb back then
<barktpolar> I'm going to go now, I'm going to install Kubuntu
<zorglu_> ok
<BonBonTheJon> barktpolar: where
<barktpolar> The USB HD
<barktpolar> I'll let you know what happens
<BonBonTheJon> barktpolar: are you sure you can boot from usb
<zorglu_> another possibility would be to use a cd to boot on the usb disk
<zorglu_> just trying to find way to avoid modification of the main disk and thus avoid triggering the mom's fear
<BonBonTheJon> yeah, but he could put the second hard drive in the computer and use grub to pick
<cpk2> or new(er) firmware
<BonBonTheJon> if grub goes in the mbr, and she doesn't like it, the windows cd can fix the mbr
<zorglu_> BonBonTheJon: clearly, but seeing grub everytime you switch on the box may increase the fear
<zorglu_> maybe a 'hiddenmenu' with a short timeout :))))))) like a sneaky one :)
<BonBonTheJon> zorglu_: yeah, that would be good
<cpk2> he should leave the livecd in and see what happens when mom boots up the comp and kubuntu starts >=)
<BonBonTheJon> zorglu_: do you think running off a usb hd would work fast enough
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: my laptop has no internal drives and seems fine with kubuntu
<zorglu_> BonBonTheJon: from a disk bandwidth you mean ? i dunno. yep i think it will be very usable
<BonBonTheJon> zorglu_: it seems like usb would be too slow
<zorglu_> cpk2: a laptop without internal drive ? which kind of beast is this
<cpk2> zorglu_: an injured one whose internal drive died =(
<cpk2> its way cheaper to by a standard desktop internal and case for it
<zorglu_> BonBonTheJon: my usb disk are faster than my laptop internal one. so it is up to his own hardware
<cpk2> whats a usb 2.0 bandwidth?
<zorglu_> cpk2: i see..
<BonBonTheJon> does any one have any ideas on how i can get better resolution on a laptop with a buil in card
<zorglu_> i dunno about the nominal one, but i got 10mbyte/s from my usb2.0 disks
<hammer> It's me again!
<zorglu_> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BonBonTheJon> hi hammer
<cpk2> so isnt that about how fast an average drive would write anyways?
<hammer> i've removed kdelibs =D
<zorglu_> BonBonTheJon: or if you have a 810 9xx intel there is a tool specific for it
<apokryphos> hammer: nooo!
<hammer> how to fix it from cd?
<BonBonTheJon> zorglu_: my lcd and card only go up to 1024
<zorglu_> cpk2: i dunno... it is normal
<hammer> apokryphos: actually, it wasn't me but anyway =)
<apokryphos> hammer: if the CD isn't a source already in your sources.list, you'll have to re-add it (should be /msg ubotu cd or apt) and then reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<JosefK> !915resolution
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: 1024 x ????
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modify tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386)
<BonBonTheJon> cpk2: 1024 x 768
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: and you cant get that right now?
<BonBonTheJon> cpk2: I can, but i want better :)
<hammer> apokryphos: i can't launch konqueror =)
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: you just said thats all your card and lcd can do?
<apokryphos> hammer: well check your sources.list from the terminal
<apokryphos> hammer: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<BonBonTheJon> cpk2: is there some kind of add on graphics card i could use
<trappist> this is awesome.  I just mounted an smb share and when I ls -l the mountpoint, it looks like this: ?--------- ? ? ? ?            ? michael
<hammer> apokryphos: how do i add cd there?
<BonBonTheJon> cpk2: i'm just wondering
<cpk2> hammer: you will have to do it all from command line if you cant get kde to start
<hammer> cpk2: what should i add to sources list?
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: you might be able to upgrade your video card, but if your current hw only allows you to go to 1024x 768 you shouldnt try forcing it higher
<hammer> console isn't so much trouble =)
<cpk2> hammer: you can still acess the internet right?
<hammer> cpk2: but w/o browser =)
<cpk2> hammer: then just apt-get everything you need
<hammer> so i cant google or something
<cpk2> shouldnt be hard at all
<JosefK> hammer: links2 ;)
<BonBonTheJon> hammer: install lynx
<BonBonTheJon> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK), Opera (Qt), Konqueror (KDE/Qt), Links (terminal-based). HTTP servers: apache2
<JosefK> !links2
<hammer> cpk2: i'm on dial up. 18mb is too much =)
<BonBonTheJon> that didn't help
<BonBonTheJon> hammer: look into apt-cdrom
<JosefK> hammer: or apt-zip, if you have access to broadband somewhere
<chx> is there a way to limit applications CPU usage?
<apokryphos> hammer: a simple "apt-cdrom add" should do it (make sure you have the appropriate Ubuntu cd in the drive)
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: now, if your hardware supports higher resolutions and kde isnt letting you pipck them then its a different story
<BonBonTheJon> nope, i'm maxed out
<JosefK> chx: not as such (that I know of), but you can use 'nice' to change its scheduling priority
<zorglu_> chx: 'nice' is a command line tool for it, process accounting is another one but much harder to setup
<BonBonTheJon> cpk2: i bought the laptop as they were ending the model, so it was old when i go it
<chx> zorglu_: I am not afraid of hard to setup :)
<hammer> apokryphos: right. and how do i tell apt-get to get all i need from CD, not from the internet?
<hammer> apokryphos: i've added cd
<apokryphos> hammer: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> and comment out all the non-CD sources in /etc/apt/sources.list
<apokryphos> (first)
<zorglu_> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Process-Accounting/index.html <- chx go ahead then :) the doc is old but you will have the basis to go further
<apokryphos> you'll also have to do sudo apt-get update after that
<mietek> 1741288
<chx> zorglu_: this is not old, this is ancient
<cpk2> chx: nah ancient would be early 90's =)
<JosefK> is accounting even enabled in the generic Ubuntu kernels?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Happy 10th Birthday KDE | Kubuntu Support Channel | Edgy RC Released | KDE 3.5.5, KOffice1.6 released | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<chx> whee Edgy RC
<JosefK> heh, so it is "CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y"
<zorglu_> chx: you could try 'ulimit' stuff then
<chx> No manual entry for ulimit
<chx> zorglu_: http://www.ss64.com/bash/ulimit.html this tells me that " The maximum amount of cpu time in seconds. " but I need percent
<chx> some of my processes (web browser...) run for weeks
<trappist> is ssh://hostname supposed to open a console window, or a file manager in konqueror?
<zorglu_> hmmmmm
<hammer> oh man...
<zorglu_> chx: maybe playing with the RT_SCHEDULER
<hammer> it doesn't find kdelibs-bin on cd...
<chx> zorglu_: thanks for your patience and kind help
<zorglu_> np, next time you want unconclusive answer, think about me :)
<cpk2> is kdelibs-bin old now anyways?
<cpk2> hammer: just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hammer> cpk2: what do you mean&
<hammer> cpk2: no candidates to do this... (my translation of it's words =)
<cpk2> hammer: i dont think we use kdelibs-bin anymore, just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cpk2> hammer: no kubuntu-desktop?
<chx> zorglu_: what should I RTFM about RT_SCHEDULER? Googling did not help
<hammer> cpk2: yep
<cpk2> hammer: after adding the cd did you do apt-get update?
<zorglu_> chx: i googled a bit without much success either... i guess i lack the proper keyword, the code is calling it rt_sched
<cpk2> hammer: yup just what i thought I dont have kdelibs-bin installed on my box
<hammer> cpk2: yep
<hammer> cpk2: it says, that package is unavailable, old or not found =) but is mentioned in deps list of other packages (hope u understand me=)
<cpk2> hammer: what else did you remove besides kdelibs-bin? since removing that shouldnt of broken anything
<chx> zorglu_: look http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/cpulimit
<NickNak> trappist: ssh://hostname gives a console fish://hostname gives a file manager window using ssh
<B-Minus> i cant make my kde menu transparant ??
<hammer> cpk2: actually, i wanted to install kamera =) and before it downloaded any packages it removed previous... so if there's a log or something then i can tell u
<B-Minus> i could do that in previous versions of kde
<B-Minus> they disabled the option ?
<cpk2> hammer: try apt-get -f install
<hammer> cpk2: already tried. it wants to remove ALL packages %)
<cpk2> hammer: ALL? or just alot? does it want to install anything?
<hammer> cpk2: nop
<cpk2> nope? nope to which question?
<hammer> cpk2: nothing to install, upgrade or download
<hammer> cpk2: remove only =) and this will free 400mb
<zorglu_> chx: hehe :) just looked at the source. it is quite a kludge using SIGCONT/SIGSTOP :)))) might do the job fine for you tho
<trappist> NickNak: ah thanks - also I just saw that sftp also gives a file manager window
<Frederick> folks why in hell eclipse has mozilla as a dependencie?
<hammer> cpk2: i've commented out all but cdrom in sources.list
<cpk2> hammer: try enabling your other repos again and then doing apt-get update and then apt-get -f install
<apokryphos> hammer: so all you need to do is sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<hammer> cpk2: it suggests me to download and install kdelibs-bin =)
<leonardo> ciao a tutti
<cpk2> hammer: well then maybe you should lol
<apokryphos> hammer: well, it's quite a different issue if you installed packs from the Internet, which is a different matter
<hammer> cpk2: aaa blin...
<cpk2> ??
<leonardo> ce quakche italiano?
<zorglu_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<hammer> apokryphos: i've installed it today from cd.
<apokryphos> hammer: so do the command I just said and tell me the output
<hammer> apokryphos: it's in russian =)
<B-Minus> hmmz, anyone know if its still possible in kde to make the kmenu transparant?
<apokryphos> hammer: can you translate it?
<leonardo> grazie
<hammer> apokryphos: i'll do my best =)
<cpk2> apokryphos: apparently the cd doesnt have kubuntu-desktop as a repo
<jpiccolo> is it safe to install xp on a partition?
<jpiccolo> or is it going to mess up my linux?
<apokryphos> cpk2: it's definitely on the disk
<chx> zorglu_: I have installed cpulimit from source works very, very OK minor problem, can't be bg 'd , started screen and solved that, too
<BonBonTheJon> jpiccolo: if its a different partition it will be perfectly safe
<chx> zorglu_: so when the next person comes , that's the answer
<BonBonTheJon> jpiccolo: you might have some trouble with grub afterwards
<cpk2> BonBonTheJon: but it might ruin his grub =\
<zorglu_> chx: noted :)
<chx> machine is snappy again
<BonBonTheJon> jpiccolo: but you can fix it
<chx> happy, happy, joy, joy :)
<apokryphos> jpiccolo: it will mess with it, but if you follow the FAQ instructions you should be ok
<hammer> apokryphos: so, it says that kubuntu-desktop is unavailable, but is mentioned in dependencies list of other packages
<BonBonTheJon> apokryphos: what is the address of the FAQ
<zorglu_> !mdr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<apokryphos> hammer: it's definitely a Kubuntu CD?
<zorglu_> jpiccolo: the above link is for you
<apokryphos> BonBonTheJon: in the topic
<BonBonTheJon> there we go
<hammer> apokryphos: well, it's blue, and it has a title KUBUNTU on it =)
<jpiccolo> the partition that i am going to be installing on is a different hd than my hd with linux on it
<BonBonTheJon> jpiccolo: thats fine
<hammer> apokryphos: and i've installed everything from this cd
<jpiccolo> but that hd is divided for file storage
<apokryphos> hammer: what about sudo apt-get install amarok?
<jpiccolo> i will still have to edit grub right?
<BonBonTheJon> jpiccolo: follow the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jpiccolo> got it, thanks
<hammer> apokryphos: it says, i need kdelibs4c2a and this requires kdelibs-bin which cannot be installed =)
<apokryphos> looks like you did more than just remove kdelibs
<hammer> apokryphos: no, it wasn't me =)
<apokryphos> hammer: either way
<hammer> apokryphos: format c: | enter =)
<apokryphos> hammer: it's going to be fixable but not really easy, if you just installed today I recommend reinstalling
<apokryphos> fixable = presumably
<hammer> apokryphos: windoze way =)
<apokryphos> unfortunately, yes
<yokobr> ksudo?
<zorglu_> yokobr: kdesu
<apokryphos> yokobr: kdesu, probably
<yokobr> thanx
<hammer> apokryphos: am i able to install packages regardless their deps?
<apokryphos> sometimes, but it'll generally create a lot more problems than solutions for more than a few packages (as in your case)
<cpk2> apokryphos: the thing is that kdelibs-bin isnt used anymore
<apokryphos> cpk2: but why would that matter?
<cpk2> apokryphos: he shouldnt even need  it
<apokryphos> I presume he's got a dapper CD, anyhow -- hammer: right?
<hammer> apokryphos: right!
<apokryphos> Hallonen: do not do that
<hammer> apokryphos: all su commands complain "Conversation with su failed."
<cpk2> hammer: also you could try the russian channel so the directions might be more clear =)
<apokryphos> hammer: you shouldn't be using su, only sudo
<hammer> cpk2: i understand everything, the thing is do you understand me? =)
<hammer> apokryphos: i mean, when i try to launch adept or something
<apokryphos> hammer: that's because you don't have kdelibs/base then, for sure
<apokryphos> you won't have kdesu if you don't have those
<Ash-Fox> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BonBonTheJon> !pastebin > bonbonthejon
<cpk2> hammer: can you get kdelibs-data
<jende> cpk2: howdy
<cpk2> jende: afternoon =)
<jende> cpk2: good evening, as it is a bit past 10pm here
<hammer> cpk2: i have it installed
<jende> cpk2: whats the prob with 'hammer'?
<cpk2> jende: ah you are  2 hours ahead utc time?
<jende> cpk2: yep
<cpk2> jende: he removed kdelibs-bin which apparently broke kde
<cpk2> even though kdelibs-bin isnt used anymore
<jende> cpk2: true
<hammer>  #ubuntu-ru is dead =)
<cpk2> some channels need patience =P
<jende> cpk2: as long as he is on universe multiverse it hasn't benn used, if he is just on the standard repos he might still nedd the kdelibs-bin, AFAIR!
<cpk2> jende: that might be it
<jende> hammer: can ypu pastebin your sources.list?
<jende> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<cpk2> but kdelibs-bin doesnt seem to want to install for him =\
<jende> cpk2: really?
<hammer> jende: there's only one line
<JosefK> time to give the RC a try, bbl ^^
<jende> hammer: in where?in the sources.list?
<hammer> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release amd64 (20060531)] / dapper main restricted
<jende> hammer: okay, are you with a LiveCD right now?
<hammer> jende: you mean do i run livecd or do i have one?
<jende> hammer: do you run
<cpk2> hammer: did kde start without kdelibs-bin?
<jende> cpk2: what if we sent hammer into a chroot?do you think he can manage that?
<ashwin_> hey guys is there any way to look at the process is using network resources?????
<cpk2> as long as nothing gets lost in translation =)
<jende> ashwin_: sudo netstat
<hammer> cpk2: i didn't reboot since i've removed pack
<ashwin_> oh shit yeah...i forgot thanks hammer
<cpk2> hammer: so kde is still running?
<jende> hammer: do you know what a *chroot* is?
<jende> ashwin_: I'm not hammer
<hammer> cpk2: yep
<hammer> jende: nope
<joscha_> ashwin_: i don't understand your question but lsof could be your friend
<cpk2> aha
<cpk2> i think i found it
<ashwin_> mmmmm never heard of it let me try that
<cpk2> hammer: try to get kdebase-bin
<hammer> cpk2: %)
<cpk2> which seems to have replaced kdelibs-bin
<freechelmi> Hi all : anyone knows about problem with knetworkmanager
<freechelmi> with dapper ? it says it did not detect any interfaces weird ?
<jende> hammer: open a console using the keys ALT+F2
<hammer> jende: don't be so verbose =)
<BonBonTheJon> freechelmi: i have that problem some times, give it a minute and it might recognize them
<jende> hammer: and then type sudo apt-get install kdelibs-bin
<gloria49> hola
<jende> hammer: i'm not verbose
<hammer> jende: it's already installed =)
<cpk2> jende: dont worry he knows how to install apps =P
<cpk2> hammer: kdebase-bin is installed?
<gloria49> hola
<jende> cpk2: okay
<BonBonTheJon> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<freechelmi> BonBonTheJon :thanks but it just stays like that
<hammer> cpk2: yesssss
<jende> hammer: is kdelibs-data installes as well?
<jende> hammer: is kdelibs-data installed as well?
<BonBonTheJon> freechelmi: what happens when you try the command 'ifconfig'
<freechelmi> ifconfig is ok , I see my wireless and ethernet
<freechelmi> when i launch knetwork manager with the console
<freechelmi> it says the two Dbus commands are send
<mikeeagles> Hey jende, you around?
<jende> mikeeagles: yep
<hammer> jende: yep
<freechelmi> if there was  a dbus pb , it would tell
<gloria49> hola
<jende> cpk2: I think we should sent him into a chroot to get the system reconfigured
<cpk2> jende: this is really odd =\
<mikeeagles> My mp3's play now but I lost my internet connection altogether.
<gloria49> soy nuevaa en linux
<BonBonTheJon> !es > gloria49
<cpk2> gloria49: este canal en ingles
<gloria49> estoy experimentando
<jende> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<gloria49> asi veo
<jende> !es
<gloria49> ok gracias por laa informacion
<mikeeagles> When I go the system - networking tool, the only connection device shown is the dialup modem.
<mikeeagles> I don't have a dialup modem.
<cpk2> i think my poor spanish shows that this is an english speaking channel too =P
<jende> cpk2: lol
<hammer> so guys, u wanna send me somewhere?
<mikeeagles> It should show me either my isa network card or my wireless network card.
<amido> sera
<jende> cpk2: i think the best solution for 'hammer' would be to sent him ino chroot to get his system reconfigured
<amido> qualche italiano?
<cpk2> jende: sure
<BonBonTheJon> !it > amido
<jende> mikeeagles: open a console and tell us what sudo ifconfig tells you
<amido> thanks
<mikeeagles> Okay let me get that puter back up. Give me a few.
<jende> hammer: reboot your system in recovery mode
<BonBonTheJon> amido: if you have a question in english, we can help you
<hammer> jende: oh man... )
<silox> hey how do i Record VOIP (SIP) in Ubuntu Linux?
<jende> hammer: then you might have to mount hda1 and then moount into chroot
<hammer> and then?
<amido> i have problems with libraries :(
<jende> hammer: you know how to ount hda1?
<jende> hammer: you know how to mount hda1?
<hyper> anyone knows a site with router ram/flash specifics (for networked routers not wireless ones)
<hammer> jende: yep
<jende> hammer: cool, so to mount into chroot do this: mount /chroot /mnt
<cpk2> jende: maybe tell him how to join irc from recovery mode =P
<amido> i have this problem --> http://phpfi.com/165512
<amido> can anyone help me?
<jende> hammer: and then do a apt-get -f install
<jende> hammer: after that a dpkg --configure -a
<hyper> amido: run that:  apt-get -f install
<amido> done but there's an other error
<amido> this: http://phpfi.com/165513
<jende> hammer: then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jende> hammer: I hope you'll write all the steps down on a bit of paper
<mikeeagles> I get lo link encap:local loopback
<cpk2> amido: apt-get dist-upgrade
<jende> mikeeagles: I'll be with you in a minute
<hammer> i should keep everything commented out in sources.list, exept cdrom?
<jende> hammer
<jende> hammer: nope
<amido> same error
<amido> with dist-upgrade
<amido> this is my sources.list --> http://phpfi.com/165514
<jende> hammer: after you have reinstalled kubuntu-desktop make a apt-get install kde
<fdoving> amido: what's the error?
<Ash-Fox> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<amido> http://phpfi.com/165515
<amido> this one :(
<jende> hammer: your sources.list should look like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27320/
<cpk2> jende: its worth noting he is on dialup
<jende> cpk2: hammer is on dialup
<hammer> (
<fdoving> amido: and what do you get if you try 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<jende> hammer: so leave your sources with cdrom but proceed anyway the way I've told you
<amido> http://phpfi.com/165516
<hammer> ok guys! c u soon!
<jende> hammer: I'll be here
* cpk2 prays for hammer
<jende> cpk2: so so I...
<jende> mikeeagles: what tells you a lspci re your NIC?
<willwork4foo> is it possible to install kubuntu from the internet? rather than downloading the installation CD - can I just download the netboot stuff, then install over FTP or something?
<jende> willwork4foo: nope
<willwork4foo> jende: bugger.
<amido> fdoving no ideas?
<jende> willwork4foo: you were looking to something similar to the Debian Etch Netinstall, weren't you
<fdoving> amido: what happens if you try to run: 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<willwork4foo> sort of
<amido> it's all ok
<amido> if i run apt-get update
<Windwalker78> Hi. Can somebody tell me how to switch input languages with CTRL+SHIFT. Tried with xkb options the gui way, but did not work.
<jende> willwork4foo: the CD isn't that big, so it should be okay to download
<fdoving> amido: in sources.list i suggest removing everything above the line "## Add comments (##) in front of any line to remove it from being checked."
<willwork4foo> but the DVD is - with all the extra software :)
<jende> willwork4foo: most of the stuff will be downloaded then anyway
<willwork4foo> can that all be installed over the web once I've got a working system then
<jende> willwork4foo: sure
<willwork4foo> thing is - I've got an IBM Thinkpad X20 with no floppy drive or CDROM
<willwork4foo> so PXE installs are the only option
<willwork4foo> and I want kubuntu on there
<cpk2> willwork4foo: you can actually get the iso then take out packages you dont want then burn that iso
<cpk2> willwork4foo: you can install from usb or do a netinstall through your network
<willwork4foo> cpk2: I actually am trying to do the opposite - install absolutely everything :)
<mikeeagles> Not sure what you mean.
<willwork4foo> cpk2: a netinstall is a PXE install mate.
<amido> fdoving but this way i'll not resolve my problem...
<jende> mikeeagles: type in the console lspci
<cpk2> well sometimes i read without typing =P
<cpk2> type without reading too
<cpk2> and type without thinking apparently
<jende> mikeeagles: will be back in a few mins...
<mikeeagles> OKay.
<Windwalker78> Does anybody know how to switch languages with CTRL+SHIFT?
<Blacken> Hm, is there a way to run MSI files under WINE?
<fdoving> amido: i think it can help.
<fdoving> amido: if you do that, and then run 'sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get -f install;sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade' i think you'll get somewhere.
<Windwalker78> Blacken: msiexec was the command i think
<Blacken> Windwalker78: Yeah, I had an attack of good sense and went and asked on #winehq. Thanks though. =)
<Windwalker78>  Does anybody know how to switch languages with CTRL+SHIFT?
<Electrolyte> I don't get it. i686 and k7 kernels make UT2004 run slower.
<Electrolyte> i386 kernel is the fastest out of them :/
<excitatory> Electrolyte: when you install 686 kernels, are you installing the linux-restricted-modules-686 package as well?
<Electrolyte> Yup.
<excitatory> is it just ut, or other applications
<Electrolyte> Only UT2004.
<Electrolyte> The frame rate drops quite dramatically on i686 and k7 compared to i386.
<jende> mikeeagles: are you around?
<mikeeagles> Yea
<jende> mikeeagles: okay, is there a network device listen in 'lspci'?
<jende> mikeeagles: okay, is there a network device listed in 'lspci'?
<Electrolyte> excitatory: I would have though either i686 or k7 would be faster for my CPU.
<mikeeagles> it shows bnetwork controller texas instruments acx 100 22mbps wireless interface as one of the devices.
<excitatory> Electrolyte: what is your cpu?
<Electrolyte> excitatory: AMD FX-55 ClawHammer @ 2.6GHZ
<mikeeagles> I set this up once before and it showed these devices in network settings.
<parsek> How can I add a hard disk to kubuntu (Its formatted NTFS)? There is some stuff I need so i dont want to format it again
<jende> parsek:
<jende> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<mikeeagles> ethos1
<jarn> How do I change the group a file is owned by?
<mikeeagles> sorry
<jende> mikeeagles: what you gave me before was the output of ifconfig
<fdoving> jarn: chgrp or konqueror -> properties.
<mikeeagles> You said wait. There about 8 lines
<jarn> fdoving: Thanks.
<fdoving> jarn: you can also use 'chown user.group file'
<mikeeagles> lo link encap:local Loopback
<wimpies> I want to use bash instead of dash as shell. what is the correct (cleanest) way to do this ?
<mikeeagles> inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask 255.0.0.0
<jende> mikeeagles: that is the output of 'ifcinfig'; I need the ouutput of 'lspci'
<jarn> fdoving: Ah, thanks. I like that last one a lot more. ;)
<mikeeagles> You want me to type it all here?
<excitatory> Electrolyte: i wonder if you would have better luck with the linux-k7-smp, or linux-686-smp packages
<excitatory> Electrolyte: but don't purge your working kernel right away, just in case it doesn't boot.
<Electrolyte> They don't seem to appear in apt :(
<Electrolyte> I have 3 kernels that work.
<jende> mikeeagles: no, I want you to tell me, if you can, what network Interface got recognized by lspci
<excitatory> Electrolyte: they exist.. how do you think i found them.
<Splittor> i have a question.  All of a sudden it seems my color-coding in Konsole has disappeared, is there something I need to reset?
<jende> mikeeagles: if you can't just pastebin the lot
<jende> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Electrolyte> excitatory: Ah, never mind - was searching wrong.
<Electrolyte> Will try SMP - although it installs the same thing I already installed.
<jende> fdoving: Howdy...!
<fdoving> hi jende.
<jende> fdoving: how are you?
<excitatory> Electrolyte: otherwise, just go with 386.. 686 isn't even necessarily faster.  in fact, it's basically on par with 386 for most purposes.
<Electrolyte> Ok, will be right back to try out k7.
<volosolo> test
<jende> mikeeagles: it should say something like Ethernet controller...bla...bla
<fdoving> jende: fine, doing a test install of edgy rc. thanks, and what about you?
<boguh> why dont i have the libxine-extracodecs package?
<Windwalker78> Can somebody tell me how to switch languages with CTRL+SHIFT?
<mikeeagles> 0000:00:0a.0 network controller texas instruments acx 100 22mbps wireless interface
<cpk2> boguh: because you need to install it?
<jende> mikeeagles: so there is no ethernet at all?
<parsek> !ntfs??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs?? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende> fdoving: busy again, I guesss
<jende> parsek:
<boguh> cpk2 aptitude search libxine-extracodecs, nothing
<jende> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<BluesKaj> !NTFS
<mikeeagles> It's actually None shown
<nulix> hello ; I cannot get rid of a package declared as incoherent ; what can I do to clean this mess ? ; thanks
<cpk2> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<cpk2> boguh: you need the multiverse repo enabled
<parsek> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<boguh> cpk2 think i do
<cpk2> boguh: then try apt-get update first
<jende> mikeeagles: it seems to be that your Network Interface dies
<jende> mikeeagles: it seems to be that your Network Interface died
<mikeeagles> How's that?
<mikeeagles> I'm on this laptop on the same wireless network.
<jende> mikeeagles: happens quite often as it is a massproduction low-budget kind of thing
<mikeeagles> How do you get it back on?
<osh_> Is there some applet or similar that shows the wireless signal strength? Something to have with the other small icons in the corner of the "kicker".
<jende> mikeeagles: okay, to make sure whether it died or not, pastebin the output of lspci
<jende> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mikeeagles> What's that? It's not on this puter. How do I paste it here?
<jende> mikeeagles: thats bit of prob then
<larson999> lol@ the ntfs debate.  people scream on both sides.  it's safe! no it's not! yes it is!
<volosolo> ci provo
<BluesKaj> mikeeagles:  it's a website where you can copy text to and paste it there so that others can see it , without flooding this chat
<jende> mikeeagles: lspci doesn't show anything like that: 00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)
<jende> BluesKaj: Good evening buddy
<BluesKaj> hiya jende ...how goes it / :)
<jende> BluesKaj: not tooooooooo bad, though, yourself?
<fdoving> mikeeagles: is it the wireless network that's not working?
<BluesKaj> quite good thx , jende
<mikeeagles> No, if it was that I wouldn't be here now.
<grout_work> i have a php file i made just a simple hello world php app, i put it up on my lamp web server and it shows all the code.
<jende> BluesKaj: thats good
<Electrolyte> excitatory: k7-smp was slower again.
<Electrolyte> excitatory: It seems i386 is the best one to use.
<grout_work> http://grout.ws:85/downloads/Hello_world.php
<Acidic32> grout_work u installed mod_php ?
<mikeeagles> I'll do that paste thing but I'm a slow typer so give me a while to put it all in.
<cpk2> 0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91) is what I have
<cpk2> and it works just fine =P
<grout_work> how can i tell if its installed?
<BluesKaj> can't you copy and paste . mikeeagles ?
<jende> cpk2: so does mine...hehe
<jende> BluesKaj: nope, he is on a different box
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> gotcha
<excitatory> Electrolyte: yes, i suppose it is.
<jende> BluesKaj: got to go for a sec...grab a new mug of coffeeeee
<grout_work> i have ubuntu center and phpmuadmin and it all works fine
<lele_> sera
<jende> grout_work: you will need to get your "Hello world!" the mod_php libs as well
<jende> mikeeagles: I'm back
<jende> BluesKaj: strong and black...yummie
<BluesKaj> jende , are you in  Germany  ?...I'm in Canada, 300km North of Toronto
<jende> BluesKaj: yep, unforzunately I'm grounded in germany
<jende> BluesKaj: yep, unfortunately I'm grounded in germany
<BluesKaj> what's unfortunate , good ppl , good food , good roads , and best of all GOOD BEER! :)
<jende> BluesKaj: you don't have a job vacant for linuxer in CDN?
<BluesKaj> and of course good women !
<fdoving> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<fdoving> :)
<wimpies> does dash support arrays ? I get a syntax error when doing x=( `ls` )
<BluesKaj> oh, there prolly is vacancies yes
<jende> BluesKaj: ppl were good, yrs ago, good food...you must be joking...and yep the beer is still lovely
<BluesKaj> fdoving:  don't be such a such a putz!
<norman> is there a kubuntu version for limewire
<fdoving> !frostwire > norman
<BluesKaj> well, beer is important for linux lovers :)
<BluesKaj> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende> fdoving: I think that we / I do have the right to talk about not related (K)ubuntu stuff after giving support for 10-12hours
<fdoving> jende: sure, in #kubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> it's good know ppl who are helping you ...makes for better understandings
<jende> fdoving: come on, we help in here with getting canon printer drivers installed, so we will not mess the channel up anyway, okay
<mikeeagles> Okay, I pasted that info as you requested.
<fdoving> jende: i know you help in here, but that doesn't make you immune to the rules.
<jende> fdoving: I haven't said beig immune
<jende> fdoving: I haven't said being immune
<jende> fdoving: I just said 2-3 words or sentencese in offtopic shouldn't bother anyone
<fdoving> jende: others will ask why you can talk about non-support issues, and they can't. so #kubuntu-offtopic for non-support stuff. thanks for understanding. :)
<cpk2> apparently jende's computer isnt immune to up-arrow enter either =P
<mikeeagles> Hey jende, I was just trying this out on a small hard drive which is running out of space. I have a new drive. Should I just reinstall on that?
<grout> how can i tell if php_mod is installed?
<jende> mikeeagles: yep
<cpk2> grout: apt-cache policy php_mod
<mikeeagles> And can I put both this and windows on the same drive, different partitions? If so, which should I install first.
<cpk2> mikeeagles: you could just move /home to the new drive probably
<cpk2> mikeeagles: windows first for less headaches
<grout> says unable to locate php_mod
<jende> @ I'm sorry that I might have not respectes the rules ant talked to Blueskaj privately!Won't happen again!
<grout> so how do i install php_mod?
<mikeeagles> But that won't correct my network problem cpk2.
<mikeeagles> Aw, what's wrong with talking privately?
<bLaZeD> how do i change the default boot level so it doesnt boot to gui(i think gui is runlevel 5 (init 5) )?
<jende> mikeeagles: it's offtopuc, so it Shouldn't be made in here
<cpk2> grout: php_mod doesnt exist =P
<jende> mikeeagles: it's offtopic, so it Shouldn't be made in here
<grout> cpk2: what do u mean
<mikeeagles> But it's okay if it's on topic?
<fdoving> bLaZeD: you don't want to change the runlevel, you want to disable kdm at startup. from konsole run 'sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove' to disable. to re-enable run 'sudo update-rc.d kdm defaults'
<jende> mikeeagles: sure is
<Wikipedia-Gast83> I have a question
<bLaZeD> fdoving, and that wont start any gui at boot?
<cpk2> grout: what are you looking for?
<fdoving> bLaZeD: correct.
<jende> Wikipedia-Gast83: tell us your question
<bLaZeD> fdoving, awsome man thanks =)
<cpk2> explain it in different words besides php_mod
<Wikipedia-Gast83> what should I ask?
<fdoving> bLaZeD: save the re-enable command in a text-file for later use :)
<jende> Wikipedia-Gast83: you came along asking to ask question, so...just ask!
<Wikipedia-Gast83> ask what, jende?
<bLaZeD> fdoving, lol....as i paste it into my kubunu.txt file(that has all kubuntu releated stuff in it)
<mikeeagles> Did you get the lspci info I posted?
<bLaZeD> ;)
<edrex> google comes up with nothing helpful for a problem I'm having with mediamanager/hal
<jende> mikeeagles: nope, cause you haven't gave me the URL, my friend
<fdoving> bLaZeD: good :)
<jende> fdoving: accepted my excuse?
<Wikipedia-Gast83> I want to ask a question
<mikeeagles> 27382
<jende> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<edrex> I have a USB IDE enclosure with drive. hal detects it and pmount will mount the several partitions, but they don't show up in media:/ (KDE)
<Wikipedia-Gast83> what question, ubotu?
<fdoving> jende: of course :)
<cpk2> Wikipedia-Gast83: unfortunately we arent mind readers so you actually need to tell us what you want =P
<edrex> what dictates which devices/partitions show up in media:/ ?
<steveire> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278632&page=2 <<< Anyone have an idea how to access proxy configuration from the cli?
<apokryphos> edrex: a combination of DBUS and HAL
<Wikipedia-Gast83> what shall I tell you? I just want to ask a question
<edrex> can I modify the behavior somewhere?
<Kyral> Oh god this guy is here too?
<cpk2> Wikipedia-Gast83: so ask it!!
<mikeeagles> Sorry, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27382/
<Wikipedia-Gast83> sk what, cpk2?
<apokryphos> Wikipedia-Gast83: please don't be annoying :)
<TheGateKeeper> cpk2: I think he is just attention seeking
<cpk2> I have a feeling we have been trolled
<jende> mikeeagles: if you had a PCI Ethernetcontroller...well, then its screwed
<Kyral> He is
<Kyral> He's trolling in the Ruby channel too
<edrex> i'm basically looking for a pointer to documentation for how media:/ decides which devices to show
<Wikipedia-Gast83> apokryphos: I just wanted to ask a question
<apokryphos> edrex: google for media kde protocol
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<apokryphos> Wikipedia-Gast83: :)
<Wikipedia-Gast83> what question?
<jende> cpk2: I guess wiki is just to .... to ask
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: time to deal with the troll
<edrex> i've been doing alot of googling, all I get is noise
<edrex> that's why I'm here
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: who?
<Wikipedia-Gast83> what should I ask?
<cpk2> jende: I'm disappointed in myself for getting trolled =\
<TheGateKeeper> ^^^^^
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<jende> cpk2: so was I
* Wikipedia-Gast83 was kicked off #kubuntu by apokryphos (stop)
<jende> apokryphos: thaks, mate
<cpk2> hehe bad idea to troll an op
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: sorry, i'm slow :)
<jende> apokryphos: thanks, mate
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@84-72-41-11.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by apokryphos
<edrex> apokryphos: just try that search yourself
<edrex> apokryphos: noise
<apokryphos> edrex: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=DBUS
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: :-)
<jende> cpk2: wanna have agerman bee*
<fdoving> TheGateKeeper: thanks for the notice anyway :)
<jende> mikeeagles: did you have a normal PCI Network Interface or not?
<TheGateKeeper> fdoving: np :-)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<mikeeagles> I have a PCI wireless and an ISA network card. I only had the wireless connected when I was using it with you earlier.
<edrex> apokryphos: well hal sees my device...
<jende> mikeeagles: now you'd like to have the ISA connected?
<edrex> apokryphos: lshal gives "storage.removable = false  (bool)"
<edrex> perhaps that's the problem?
<apokryphos> I really don't know, I'm afraid
<Elwyn> Hey, Im running Kubuntu off a live CD, and I only have one optical drive- is there a way to burn a cd at all from within kubuntu? (eg take the liveCD out)
<jende> edrex: I havent followed uo your prob, but what is ist
<mikeeagles> It wouldn't matter. Just wanted a working internet connection like it was before I did those updates.
<edrex> jende: i have a USB IDE enclosure with a drive in it
<TheGateKeeper> Elwyn: you using windows?
<edrex> jende: hal detects, pmount mounts, but it doesn't show in media:/
<Elwyn> yes,  its corrupted though, so im wanting to back up a couple of files before I format
<edrex> maybe it thinks it's not removable?
<TheGateKeeper> Elwyn: does it have usable burning software installed?
<jende> edrex: if i gets mounted...is it removeable?
<Elwyn> Kubuntu?? I have no idea, its a standard LiveCD, let me check..
<TheGateKeeper> Elwyn: no windows
<Splittor> you can't remove the kubuntu cd while running it i don't think
<Elwyn> Oh. Yes, it has Nero
<jende> mikeeagles: tell me if you do have the right moduke for your wireless card in /etc/modules
<jende> mikeeagles: tell me if you do have the right module for your wireless card in /etc/modules
<edrex> jende: lshal gives storage.hotpluggable = true  (bool) ...  storage.removable = false  (bool) for the drive
<TheGateKeeper> Elwyn: use that then to make a copy of the disc if that's what you want to do
<TheGateKeeper> Elwyn: I am a little unsure of exactly what the proble, is?
<TheGateKeeper> problem*
<batousaix19> hello
<Elwyn> No, I dont think you get me :p Windows is screwed, wont boot, I havnt been able to fix it. So I am using a linux LiveCD, and am wanting to back up a few files, (from within linux) before I reformat and reinstall windows.
<batousaix19> where can the RC be found?
<mikeeagles> I disconnected that drive. I've loaded my windows drive back on that puter and am going to try to run the live cd and then install it on one of the partitions.
<Elwyn> But I only have one optical drive, so I dont know how to burn the cd if my drive is being used by the Kubuntu LiveCD
<batousaix19> the Edgy RC
<TheGateKeeper> Elwyn: hmmm
<jende> mikeeagles: don't give up that quick
<apokryphos> batousaix19: kubuntu.org
<batousaix19> well u need the cd, unless kubuntu can be lloaded to ram with the toram boot option
<Elwyn> ohk
<Elwyn> if it a whole load of trouble, then nvm, I can do without the stuff lol
<TheGateKeeper> Elwyn: just had an idea, hang on...
<Elwyn> ohk.
<batousaix19> dont have an extra drive to connect just so u can use your burner to burn?
<fdoving> gnite
<Elwyn> nah, I only have one IDE slot on my mobo, and thats just enough for my HDD and my DVD-RW
<morphish> now how can one get another fs than ext3 out of qtparted/the installer?
<anjulog> holnafor
<anjulog> fu0erer
<apokryphos> anjulog: what are you doing?
<jende_> mikeeagles: still there?
<batousaix19> how much ram do u have elwyn?
<Elwyn> 1.5GB
<Elwyn> (and I have a spair 512mb if needed)
<mikeeagles> Yea.
<TheGateKeeper> Elwyn: was to burn stuff from the command line, don't know if the livecd will let you take it out and do this but you could give it a try ---> http://penguinslair.org/wiki/index.php/Command_line_Burning
<Elwyn> ok, thanks a lot, Il have a look.
<jende_> mikeeagles: whta tells us a 'uname -r'
<jende_> mikeeagles: what tells us a 'uname -r'
<batousaix19> if not, elwyn, use puppy linux
<ZeroCool> the best mp3 player, GUI and Command Line...
<batousaix19> it loads right into ram, and it has a burning application
<Elwyn> Puppy linux??
<Elwyn> oohk
<batousaix19> i do all my windows recovery stuff with that distro anyway
<Elwyn> sounds good to. Thanks for all your help :)
<batousaix19> yup, its only like 70 MB
<batousaix19> thats the best thing i can think of right now, unless a toram boot option is dooable with kubuntu live-cd
<batousaix19> but puppy would be your best bet for that task(Y), if that 1 dont work, slax it:D, lol
<TheGateKeeper> Elwyn: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page <-- another one for you
<batousaix19> slax at least used kde
<Elwyn> ohk. Iv had another idea, donno why I didnt think of this first- il network with my mums laptop... jeesh, why didnt I do that first??
<jende_> mikeeagles: ???
<batousaix19> that would do it if u can write to it
<TheGateKeeper> Elwyn: better late than never :-)
<mikeeagles> I'll be back in a few
<Elwyn> lol, yea. First time networking with linux, and its working perfectly ^_^
<jende_> mikeeagles: hurry...it#s already bedtime here
<OOD> Elwyn: are you elwyn from jcxp?
<Elwyn> Yea lol
<Elwyn> Hi
<steveire> Elwyn: You home networking?
<Elwyn> yea
* OOD OuchOfDeath says welcome to Kubuntu Linux :D
<steveire> Did you have to get some apps to do it or is it out-of-box ready?
<Elwyn> Ohhh, OuchOfDeath, hey
<Elwyn> steveire: I didnt need any extra apps
<mikeeagles> I'll revisit this tomorrow then. Thanks for all your help. I'm going to try to install it again on another drive.
<OOD> elwyn: how you liking kubuntu so far?
#kubuntu 2006-10-20
<Elwyn> Prety good. Im finding KDE more intuative than Gnome
<jende_> fdoving: I just found a howto and a driver for TI WLan drivers which works for the acx series just fine and its easy to install. Unfortunately the HowTo is in german. Is that of your interest?
<jende_> mikeeagles: I just found the solution, so don't run away
<OOD> Elwyn: yeah, and it's easier moving from windows since it's more similar
<mikeeagles> Not gone anywhere. Just waiting for the live cd to finish booting.
<Elwyn> Yea, Iv found that too
<batousaix19> not really simpler, but more similar;)
<jende_> mikeeagles: can't you boot without the LiveCd anymore
<jende_> mikeeagles: can't you boot without the LiveCd anymore?
<mikeeagles> Remember I switched hd's.
<mikeeagles> I'll stop this and reinstall the other one.
<zorglu_> mikeeagles: a matter of grub map ?
<jende_> mikeeagles: yep...I forgot that for a moment...sorry
<yokobr> theres anyway to install flash by terminal??!
<zorglu_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorglu_> yokobr: yes there is
<OOD> there's a flash 9 beta so you should give that a try
<yokobr> i want!!
<yokobr> how?
<zorglu_> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Elwyn> Quick question, How can i change my permisions on a mounted NTFS drive from "Can View Content" to "Can View and Modify Content", as every time I try do it from Right Click> Properties >Permisions, it gives me the error "Could not change permissions for /media/dir/"
<OOD> that one is v 7
<lainproliant> hello :)
<yokobr> 00D, how can i ge t9?
<timothy> i am having major problems with my Broadcom WiFi card
<timothy> anyone wanna help me?
<OOD> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/releasenotes.html
<OOD> Elwyn: the default ntfs driver doesn't have write acces to NTFS
<zorglu_> OOD: they release a linux version ?
<OOD> yep
<Hawkwind> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released.  You can get information and download it here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<zorglu_> nice :)
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Hawkwind> I added the fact yesterday :P
<Elwyn> @OOD is it possible to get another driver that doe4s?
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: uptodate :)
<batousaix19> ntfs-3g :)
<OOD> Elwyn: right here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: cool :-)
<Elwyn> sweet, thanks
<jende_> timothy: what card are you havin'?
<OOD> np
<yokobr> please, can u gimme that link again, 00D, crash happened here
<TheGateKeeper> Elwyn: you need a repo for ntfs-3g?
<OOD> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<jende_> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released.  You can get information and download it here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<OOD> :P
<batousaix19> look for it in adept 1st
<timothy> jende: its a Dell TrueMobile 1400 with the BCM4309 chip
<Elwyn> @theGateKeeper, repo?
<TheGateKeeper> Elwyn: repositories is what linux uses for installing software
<jende_> timothy: have a look: http://arclite.dyndns.org:8080/~chris/d800/d800.html
<TheGateKeeper> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<mikeeagles> kay. I've got it hooked up again.
<TheGateKeeper> Elwyn: ^^^
<Elwyn> oh yep
<lainproliant> i have a software related question
<lainproliant> i am running software (GENS, rewritten to use OpenGL surfaces) and within both it and the normal GENS there is sound lag
<lainproliant> other than this there are not issues
<lainproliant> what do you think could be causing this?
<jende_> mikeeagles: so you have rebooted yur box with he LiveCD?Menas you couldn't reboot it just with the old system?
<TheGateKeeper> Elwyn: for when you get (k)ubuntu installed ---> repo for ntfs-3g --> deb http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ dapper main
<mikeeagles> No, I reinstalled the hd that has kubuntu on it.
<Elwyn> ohk, thanks.
<mikeeagles> It's up and running.
<jende_> mikeeagles: now type in the console lsmod | grep acx
<lainproliant> hmm, maybe its a sound driver issue
<lainproliant> the sound quality is perfect, but it lags about 50-100ms
<lainproliant> well, probably more than that
<lainproliant> about 250-300ms
<mikeeagles> Okay now what?
<jende_> mikeeagles: now type in the console lsmod | grep acx
<mikeeagles> I did.
<jende_> mikeeagles: what's the output?
* lainproliant waits patiently until mikeeagles issue is resolved
<Elwyn> If an instruction says "open a terminal and type..." is a terminal the same as Konsole?
<lainproliant> yes
<Elwyn> k
<lainproliant> Konsole is a KDE frontend for bash
<Elwyn> ohk.
<Elwyn> thanks
<lainproliant> yw ^_^
<zorglu_> that's a way to put it :)
<lainproliant> lol
<lainproliant> sorrie if that isn't exactly correct, i'm still new with Linux myself
<mikeeagles> acx 101132 0   usbcore 130820 7 usbhid,usblp,snd_usb_audio,snd_usb_lib,acs.uhci_  hcd
<Elwyn> well, im off now, thanks everyone for all your help
<lainproliant> byebye Elwyn
<jende_> mikeeagles: okay, I'm not quite sure if we should remove that right now, but as we wanna start from the beginning, we will see later on if we have to remove that file. however we start with:
<squarepusher> Hi, how can I get KDE's "Open With" dialog box to accept a command-line executable and its arguments? Is this documented somewhere? My Google searches are blowing... I want *.flac to open up in cmus-remote. The syntax is cmus-remote -i <filename(s)>
<jende_> mikeeagles: sudo wget http://www.hauke-m.de/fileadmin/acx/fw.tar.bz2
<lainproliant> hmm
<cpk2> squarepusher: why not just use konsole?
<jende_> mikeeagles: followed by: sudo wget http://www.hauke-m.de/fileadmin/acx/acx-20060521.tar.bz2
<mikeeagles> I'm not online so I won't be able to get it.
<lainproliant> write a script maybe? that takes a parameter that is the filename of the file you want to work with
<squarepusher> cpk2: I do, but right now I'm feeling a bit lazy, and I've always wanted to know. But I just figured it out anyway. If you right click on the little icon near the dialog box, and click "What's this" it gives you all of the formats.
<Zerb_Riss> guys, I just updated to Edgy but the system is booting to the console
<Zerb_Riss> how do I get into KDE?
<lainproliant> squarepusher: cool
<jende_> lainproliant: unfortunately the modules/drivers for the acx series aren't built in modules
<jende_> lainproliant: so you have to compile/build them by yourself
<lainproliant> you mean mikeeagles jende_ ?
<jende_> lainproliant: it lokked as like as you wede responding to mike's last posting. Sorry
<jende_> lainproliant: it looked as like as you wede responding to mike's last posting. Sorry
<lainproliant> ah that's fine
<lainproliant> its okay
<lainproliant> i had a question about why GENS has sound lag lol
<edrex> Zerb_Riss: less /var/log/X.0.log may show you something if x is failing to start
<mikeeagles> No problem guys.
<lainproliant> and what i can do about it :P
<lainproliant> if anything
<lainproliant> my sound card is on board and runs an nVidia chipset
<jende_> mikeeagles: what was it you installed yesterday and since you cant get connected to the world?
<zorglu_> naively what is 'GENS' ?
<lainproliant> ASUS A7N8X Deluxe board
<edrex> oh he's gone
<edrex> :P
<lainproliant> GENS is just a Genesis emulator
<zorglu_> oh ok
<lainproliant> graphics are crystal perfect :P
<lainproliant> but the sound is laggy
<lainproliant> even if i turn the frequency all the way down
<lainproliant> or rather the sample rate
<zorglu_> lainproliant: what about the other apps, like video player. is the sound laggy too ?
<lainproliant> not at all
<mikeeagles> This morning you helped me to update my puter. Remember the removal of the hash marks, and multiverse universe stuff.
<zorglu_> lainproliant: oh ok so it is due to the emulator itself
<lainproliant> its kinda glitchy in ZSNES but that's probably ZSNES's fault
<lainproliant> i am thinking it might have something to do with the sound libraries the emulator is using
<lainproliant> most like sdl mixer
<lainproliant> likely*
<jende_> mikeeagles: ah well, to be honest...there were quite a few today...what was your nick this morning?
<lainproliant> let me test some more apps
<zorglu_> lainproliant: hmm the sdl sound stuff is used a lot... i mean so it is unlikely to be that bugged
<mikeeagles> After the reboot the networking was gone and the only option it shows to configure is a dialup modem. No other options are available.
<lainproliant> true
<mikeeagles> Aha. I forgot. I was magicmike this morning.
<mikeeagles> Sorry.
<jende_> mikeeagles: Mr Magic...here we go
<mikeeagles> Since I wasn't able to log on I had to use a regular irc client. Forgot what my name was. LOL
<mikeeagles> I'm fried. I hope to catch you again in the morn and see where I am then. Have a great night.
<oem> can anyone help me im stick in oem mode on kubuntu
<lainproliant> this isn't that computer, but my friends laughed at me when i said i was going to pus Kubuntu on my Armada m300 laptop saying things like I would have catasrophic hardware/driver incompatabilities
<lainproliant> when i finished installing they stopped laughing :P
<jende_> mikeeagles: I have to lokk up some papers, as the acx doesn't seem to be a standard.Tomorrow I'll hae the solution for you, no worries
<jende_> mikeeagles: I have to lokk up some papers, as the acx doesn't seem to be a standard.Tomorrow I'll have the solution for you, no worries
<lainproliant> Kubuntu manages my wireless drivers (atheros chipset) magnitudes better than windows did
<mikeeagles> Thanks. I appreciaite it.
<lainproliant> okay testing Totem Movie Player now
<word> flash 9!!!!!!!!
<word> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<lainproliant> no sound lag
<lainproliant> not in Totem anyway
<lainproliant> very very odd
<jende_> BluesKaj: are you still around?
<lainproliant> i will check all of the configuration options that GENS has and see if i can't find a hackaround
<lainproliant> thanks everyone for your help ^_^
<lainproliant> byebye for now
<jende_> lainproliant: see ya
<whyso> when i log in it says cannot load /HOME.drmc file to get default session, AND the login screen initially shows static at top and i have to scroll down to get to edit sessions, AND cant edit monitor settings from KDE :(((((((
<M_A_K> How do I add packages in kubuntu (like synaptic in gnome)?
<cpk2> M_A_K: to download things? you can use adept or even use synaptic or apt-get or aptitude
<apokryphos> M_A_K: adept: kmenu -> system
<M_A_K> I cannot find synaptic in the kmenu.
<apokryphos> M_A_K: that's because it's called adept ;-)
<cpk2> M_A_K: you need to download it first with adept
<jende_> M_A_K: adept is your frind
<jende_> M_A_K: adept is your friend
<M_A_K> I see.  Ill give it a try.
<cpk2> wow dvdauthor really seems to nuke my computer somehow
<jende_> M_A_K: Michael if there should occur any probs just get back to us
<cpk2> and gkrell doesnt even say I am using over half my cpu
<jende_> cpk2: whooaaaaa...that's kinda weird
<jende_> DjDarkman: howdy
<jende_> cpk2: have you heard anything from that russian guy?
<cpk2> no =\
<cpk2> i was shaving & showering but i didnt get any messages
<M_A_K> jende : can I use synaptic?  I don't see wine and as I recal,under synaptic I needed to add some repostories.
<jende_> cpk2: well, I guess he made it though
<cpk2> Sysinfo for 'snoresqueeze': Linux 2.6.15-27-686 running KDE 3.5.5, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)4CPU2.40GHz at 2400 MHz (4806 bogomips), , RAM: 1243/1263MB, 109 proc's, 17.23h up
<cpk2> M_A_K: go to view > manage repositories in adept
<jende_> cpk2: you were faster...*g*
<M_A_K> I dont know the address to enter in New Repository line.  In  synaptic, I just clicked on the ones to add.
<menace> Is anyone here familiar with SWAP?
<cpk2> M_A_K: this is what you want for bleeding edge wine deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<M_A_K> What about stable (or as stable as can be)?
<jende_> M_A_K: maybe you have to edit your sources.list
<menace> !SWAP
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<menace> <3 that bot
<M_A_K> Is synaptic installed or only if I install ubuntu?
<cpk2> M_A_K: thats what you want, the wine package in the ubuntu repo is super old
<jende_> add the line as given to you by cpk2 to yoour sources.list and you'll be fine
* cpk2 stares... dvd authoring took only 5 minutes
<cpk2> something must be wrong...
<M_A_K> jende_ : yes, for wine, but what about other apps I might want?  I dont know what repositores to add.
<jende_> M_A_K: like what apps?
<M_A_K> I am familiar with synaptic and am currently re-installing my system.  I need to get up and running.  I can take time to learn new later.
<jende_> M_A_K: okay...do yu know how to modify your sources.list?
<ubuntu> i have a real quick question about a dual boot system
<whyso> whats key in konquror to view hidden folders
<M_A_K> not really.
<whyso> ubuntu: ask your question not ask to ask :)
<ubuntu> i have 2 hardrives salved together...one with windows and the other i am trying to install kubuntu...will that work
<ubuntu> i mean without hurting the wifes fules
<cpk2> ok nevermind guess it did work, i have a 9 gig folder now
<cpk2> M_A_K: its not hard to right click the repos in adept and choose enable
<jende_> M_A_K: okay...here we go...open your sources.list by pressing ALT+F2 and then type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<cpk2> nor is it hard to edit sources.list by hand
<M_A_K> OK, open
<ubuntu> anyone know if having the 2 drives together in a pc will effect the files on the windows setup with linux on the other
<chab> ubuntu yea, everyone knows
<M_A_K> should I just uncomment some of the items?
<ubuntu> then tell me
<belen> hi
<M_A_K> Seems that some were commented out by installer because failed to verify.
<belen> sorry i am not really how working these
<belen> i am new
<chab> ubuntu considering that you ask such a question, it'd be best to backup everything..or sell the pc...either way, the files will be fine..
<jende_> M_A_K: compare yours with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27320/
<krups> ubuntu: if you have a windows drive and you're adding a ubuntu - just be careful when you add partitions.
<jende_> M_A_K: basically what you need to do is to delete a few hashes and also you should make sure that you have multiverse enabled as well
<M_A_K> jende_ : all of mine were commented out.  I uncommented all since they were uncommented in your paste.  Thanks.
<M_A_K> Now fetch updates in adept?
<cpk2> M_A_K: yes
<M_A_K> Yea.... :)  Thanks
<whyso> i just switched to kde, and it cant change my display settings :( help?
<jende_> M_A_K: yep
<cpk2> whyso: cant how?
<cpk2> whyso: cant pick a higer resolution? cant find the right menu?
<whyso> cant do anything
<whyso> in the right menu
<cpk2> whyso: you are trying to get a higher resolution?
<whyso> no, cant even see the settings
<cpk2> oh its just completely blank?
<whyso> says it cant load display settins
<whyso> does synaptic work in kde?
<BluesKaj> yup
<LjL> whyso, yes, all Gnome apps also work in KDE, except that of course they'll install a big bunch of Gnome libraries
<whyso> eew!
<softmaster> how do i know if direct rendering is enabled and wmy renderer?
<LjL> whyso, there is Adept in KDE. not quite exactly like Synaptic, but it's there.
<whyso> k ty
<whyso> anyone help me get my display settings working?
<softmaster> how do i know if direct rendering is enabled and what is my renderer
<softmaster> anyone knows the commands?
<LjL> softmaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<softmaster> thanks
<campbch> oye
<campbch> how can i get the 915resolution program through a repository?
<jende_> good night everybody
<CVirus> campbch: I beleive I gave you a link before .. havent I ?
<bLaZeD> does anyone know if there is a repo that has updated gtkpod debs?....
<bLaZeD> i dont wanna have to compile it....but the one i installed with apt-get isnt letting me add videos to my ipod....but it did b4 with gtkpod...so im thinking the one that apt installed wasnt compiled with what i need....and hopeing to find a repo that has a diff one
<bLaZeD> !gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod: manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.2-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 480 kB, installed size 1988 kB
<campbch> yeah, later that night kubuntu crashed and wouldn't let me boot, so i'm back to square one
<campbch> i found it though, thanks
<bLaZeD> The latest stable version is V0.99.8 released on September 24th 2006
<campbch> incredible.
<timothy> hello
<campbch> hello
<timothy> i need help with my broadcom wifi
<timothy> this is my first time using kubuntu
<timothy> and the onyl thing that does nto work is my wifi
<timothy> i tried using ndiswrapper
<campbch> humm
<timothy> but it does not connect to any networks
<rawrness> Will it dectect networks?
<BonBonTheJon> timothy: did you follow a guide
<timothy> yes
<timothy> i tried 2 different ones
<timothy> it will sometimes see networks
<timothy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<campbch> why isn't build-essentials in the package manager? shouldn't it be?
<BonBonTheJon> timothy: that link is not for ndiswrapper
<timothy> i have another one
<timothy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<timothy> that i also tried
<timothy> but no avail
<arkady> hi! i've upgraded tonight to edgy. is safe to upgrade all those python-* packages and hpjs (that remove hplip-ppds and foomatic-filters)?
<M_A_K> in adept, is Full Upgrade same as mark all upgrades in synaptic?
<BonBonTheJon> timothy: I had a hard time with a broadcom card, maybe someone else can help
<timothy> did youn get it working?
<mattjunx> I have a question regarding authentication of apt repositories
<BonBonTheJon> timothy: not really, I ended up getting a pcmcia card
<BonBonTheJon> mattjunx: what is your problem
<mattjunx> I've just re-created my chroot of edgy (via debootstrap), and it seems that absolutely NO packages can be "authenticated" according to apt-get
<mattjunx> this problem happened to me in dapper, but I just ignore the authentication problem via something (can't remember where)
<mattjunx> also, on an unrelated problem, what the crap is wrong with edgy? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27400/
<mattjunx> I get that error when updating or installing pretty much anything
<rawrness> itsin beta :P
<Jucato> rawrness: actually, RC has been released
<rawrness> it has?
<pointwood> I'm thinking about upgrading from dapper to the new RC, I'm conserned about the unoffical repositories - my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27401/
<Jucato> yes
<rawrness> my bad
<bLaZeD> !gtk2.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk2.0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> mattjunx: could you try asking around in #ubuntu+1 ?
<mattjunx> doing that
<mattjunx> thanks
<waspius> hello..i am running kubuntu on a laptop with 512mb ram..but the applications and everything are running quite slow...and allot slower in comparison to windows..if i get a bigger ram will the problem be solved or do i need to do something else..
<Jucato> pointwood: the repos for KDE, Amarok, and KOffice would probaby be OK, as those are the versions used by Edgy. I'm just not so sure about the PLF and dapper-commercial ones
<Jucato> heck I'm not sure if there's an edgy-commercial
<sebsebseb> how do I get
<sebsebseb> Windows Media Player
<sebsebseb> web radio
<sebsebseb> playing in Konqueror?
<Jucato> rawrness: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/RC/Kubuntu
<sebsebseb> in Firefox I have already done this,  but what about Konq?
<pointwood> Jucato: yeah, I would expect to not needing the amarok and koffice repos
<pointwood> and kde
<El> Hey, can anyone tell me how to make my mounted NTFS partitions writable?
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Jucato> El: ^^^^
<waspius> anyone?
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb:  web radio = streamtuner ...very good app
<El> k, thnaks, il have a look
<Jucato> waspius: that's strange. with 512MB RAM KDE does a decent, if not faster, job than XP on my system
<El> I thought the linux ntfs driver didnt suppiort writing to ntfs though :/  *ereads*
<Jucato> err I didn't see the "writeable" part
<waspius> Jucato: :(
<campbch> ick
<Jucato> El: yeah the standart ntfs driver doesn't support/recommend. but there are other experimental drivers that allow it
<Jucato> I just forgot what they're called
<pointwood> yeah
<El> hmmk
<campbch> if i were to download kdevelop using the adept manager, it would get the required libraries and such itself, correct?
<pointwood> it should be pretty good actually
<Jucato> campbch: it should
<campbch> ok
<pointwood> though of course, no promise that it wont corrupt your partition ;)
<El> i think its called ntfs-3 or ntfs-g or something like that
<Jucato> ah ntfs-3g
<campbch> that's a) but b) why is it saying it can't install?
<Jucato> hm...
<El> thats it :p
<Jucato> campbch: apt-get might give you a more detailed error message output
<campbch> alright...
<Jucato> "sudo apt-get install kdevelop"
<pointwood> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-3g
<Jucato> but the first thing I would check is your sources.list/Manage Repositories
<Jucato> !kdevelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pointwood> ntfs ^^^
<El> pointwood: thanks
<Jucato> what the hell?
<campbch> it says it couldn't lock the admin directory
<BonBonTheJon> !kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<campbch> how do i release that from whatever other program is stopping it?
<Jucato> oh yeah lol thanks BonBonTheJon
<Jucato> campbch: is Adept still running?
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: your welcome
<campbch> *cough*
<campbch> depends on autoconf and automake, but it says they are not installable... ill try those individually
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj:  What is streamtuner exactly?
<campbch> autoconf has no installation candidate
<campbch> why cant it be installed?
<Jucato> campbch: can you pastebin the error messages from installing kdevelop3 ?
<Jucato> I'm beginning to think that there may be some problems with your repositories list
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb: streamtuner is web radio directory browser that uses the xmms player
<sebsebseb> what's a web radio directory browser exactly?
<Jucato> heh BluesKaj, better start talking in plain English :P
<BluesKaj> it'lists several web radio stations like those in Shoutcast that one can tune in a nd listen to
<El> hmm, i donno if im knowledgeable enough to get ntfs-3g working, so il outline my main problem and see if anyone can help.
<El> My windowsXP instilation is corrupted, (lol, typical eh?), and I am trying to recover a few files with this LiveCD. I have a second hard drive that I was going to try copying the files to, but thats getting tricky, with this whole ntfs driver thing. So any suggestions on how to save my files?
<campbch> using paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<campbch> how i despise the university wireless network
<campbch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27403/
<campbch> gotchya
<campbch> i got lost with the sebs, can't count them allllll...
<Jucato> campbch: hmm... strange...
<pointwood> here goes nothing :)
<Jucato> campbch: can you post the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<campbch> i have bad luc :(
<campbch> k
<pointwood> I probably should wait for the final release, but hey :)
<Jucato> campbch: use !pastebin again :)
<Jucato> pointwood: RC is *almost* as good as the final release
<campbch> :D
<pointwood> yeah :)
<cellofellow> what's the easiest way to install Sun Java runtime and developing stuff?
<Hail_Spacecake> how do I check to see if ubuntu recognizes my wlan card?
<Hail_Spacecake> I'm pretty sure that it does
<Jucato> !java
<cellofellow> I tried to do it once but it just didn't work.
<ubotu> java is To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<TubaSoldier> cellofellow. you can get sdk and jee from sun.com
<Jucato> cellofellow: ^^^^
<Hail_Spacecake> because it lists two enteries in iwconfig
<campbch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27406/
<Hail_Spacecake> but I can't seem to figure out how to raise the network
<cellofellow> Jucato: thanks, I was already looking at that, but I tried that before and things kind of went sour. I'll try again though. ^_^
<campbch> c(-_-v)
<Jucato> cellofellow: the wiki for Java? I tried that. never had problems. just don't install using Adept. use apt-get in Konsole
<cellofellow> Jucato: would aptitude have the problems too? I used it before.
<campbch> life is grand.
<cellofellow> From command line, no as an app.
<Jucato> cellofellow: nope. that would even be better :)
<cellofellow> ok
<cellofellow> Jucato: you're right. It says it's ok to use synaptic in Ubuntu but to use apt-get in kubuntu.
<campbch> i gotta get used to the command line still :o
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> campbch: still trying to see what's wrong...
<campbch> take your time
<mike> help with installing java on kubuntu please
<Jucato> !java
<ubotu> java is To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Jucato> mike: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<campbch> is sources.list standard? would it matter if i replaced it with a functional one?
<campbch> assuming it's nonfunctioning, that is
<Jucato> campbch: your is quite functional, as far as I can tell
<campbch> :o
<campbch> aight
<cellofellow> Hey, just curios, what are the backports repos for? I don't have them enabled and haven't run into any problems, so I'm guessing their not too important.
<El> My windowsXP instilation is corrupted, and I am trying to recover a few files with this LiveCD. I have a second hard drive that I was going to try copying the files to, but thats getting tricky, with this whole ntfs driver thing. So any suggestions on how to save my files?
<Lam_> openoffice autoloads on system start up. how do i turn it off?
<mike> no i have java installed but the plugin is not in my firefox plugins
<mike> Jucato: i have java but its not in firefox plugins
<mike> directory
<cellofellow> weird, Mine doesn't but I can't figure out how to get my OOo to start up to system tray automatically.
<Jucato> cellofellow: backports would sometimes contain software updates that are not too important/critical to be put in the main dapper-updates repository. they're also optional
<Jucato> Lam_: do you leave it open when you log out/shutdown?
<mike> java is not working even though it is installed
<cellofellow> When I've installed Java, how do I tell Firefox (swiftfox actually) and OpenOffice to use the Sun VM?
<Jucato> mike: but it's working in Konqueror?
<mike> let me see
<Jucato> cellofellow: in the Java wiki, there's a section there about setting the Default Java version. you'd have to do that
<Jucato> same goes for you mike.
<danny500> is there a wmv player for linux?
<cellofellow> danny500: try the w32codecs library
<Jucato> danny500: if you install the w32codecs, any media player can
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> danny500: ^^^^^^^^^^^
<danny500> thanx man
<Lam_> Jucato: oh. i guess that might be it. lol thanks
<danny500> woman, what ever
<cellofellow> They took it out of the repos. I had to manually download and install it after my reinstall.
<Jucato> cellofellow: for OO.o, I think you also have to manually set it up to use Sun Java
<mike> Jucato: well it kina works in kongere it load the java box but not the content in it, it went further then firefox though
<Jucato> danny500: definitely a man, last I checked myself :)
<danny500> lol
<Jucato> mike: have you done the step for choosing the default Java version that I mentioned? it's in the Java wiki
<Jucato> Lam_: most probably :)
<Jucato> cellofellow: w32codecs is really not found in the official Ubuntu repos. for legal reasons
<mike> Jucato: that just said how to install, i didnt see steps for settign default
<cellofellow> Will OO.o work any different with Sun compared to GNU whatever.
<El> My windowsXP instilation is corrupted, and I am trying to recover a few files with this LiveCD. I have a second hard drive that I was going to try copying the files to, but thats getting tricky, with this whole ntfs driver thing. So any suggestions on how to save my files?
<Jucato> danny500: you'd have to download the .deb file for w32codecs and install it either with sudo dpkg -i or right-click on it and use the Kubuntu Package Menu
<Jucato> !java
<ubotu> java is To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cellofellow> Jucato: I know, but it used to be. Did someone threaten to sue?
<Jucato> mike: scroll down a bit
<Jucato> cellofellow: no. but it's good to be safe :)
<mike> Jucato:  can u send me the link aagian
<Jucato> mike, cellofellow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-fef9352fb26820bb774df978180c9dd3a60e777b
<Jucato> cellofellow: the Sun Java might be a bit faster than GNU's
<cellofellow> OK
<BluesKaj> What's the secret to keeping my screensaver settings permanently ?  ...I lose them after every reboot :(
<El> My Windows XP installation is corrupted, and I am trying to recover a few files with this LiveCD. I have a second hard drive that I was going to try copying the files to, but that's getting tricky, with the whole NTFS read/write driver issue. (I haven't been able to successfully install NTFS-3G). So any suggestions on how to save my files?
<cellofellow> OO.o is so slow to start I might do it.
<campbch_> ack d/c
<campbch_> anyways
<campbch_> if i want kdevelop, and it isnt installing properly, what should i do?
<Jucato> campbch_: still no clue :(
<campbch_> is there a kdevelop channel anywhere?
<Jucato> campbch_: what command are you using btw? I think it should be "sudo apt-get install kdevelop3" ?
<cellofellow> Is the Eclipse Java IDE any good?
<campbch_> sudo apt-get install kdevelop3
<campbch_> yep
<Jucato> hm... really strange...
<campbch_> :'(
<BluesKaj> !kdevelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> did you just recently modify your sources.list before trying to install?
<Jucato> !kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<campbch_> v(0_o)v
<cellofellow> !Eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Eclipse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<campbch_> here, try this... could you paste your sources.list file to the bin?
<campbch_> rather, the contents of
<Jucato> ??
<Jucato> campbch_: mine?
<cellofellow> who? me?
<campbch_> yeah, ill try it
<campbch_> it's all the same repositories, and if i deleted something accidentally it will fix it
<campbch_> ill make backups, just in case
<cellofellow> campbch_: oh, ecplipse, I was looking into that for myself. sorry about that. :)
<Jucato> campbch_: unfortunately, I'm not on Linux right now...
* Jucato ducks
<campbch_> :p
<campbch_> the TRUTH!
<cellofellow> Jucato: whatcha on? mac or bsd ok, windows BOO
<campbch_> oh well
<campbch_> maybe i can find another one
<Jucato> XP lol
<cellofellow> campbch: try using aptitude search packagename for Kdevelop. I know I could download it right now.
<campbch_> ill try that in just a sec
<[GuS] > Aurevoir...
<Brydenn33> anyone here have FrostWire installed?
<Brydenn33> i'm having some problems getting it to work
<whyso> hmmm how come when i put in a CD in kubuntu it doesnt automoutn it
<campbch_> so
<rawrness> brydenn perhaps its java?
<campbch_> what does it mean when the console says via apt that there is no release candidate for the package?
<rawrness> I rembering something in the java wiki about seting something to make java based programs work right or somthing....
<rawrness> OH  well my brain banks are corrupt anyhows
<cellofellow> cambch_: it means it can't find anything that matches the package name
<Jucato> strange, really strange...
<cellofellow> !java
<ubotu> java is To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cellofellow> rawrness: ^^^^^^^^^
<cellofellow> Jucato: all the java inquiries?
<Jucato> huh?
<cellofellow> Jucato: what was strange.
<Jucato> campbch_'s troubles
* cellofellow was linuxkid2 who grew up
<cellofellow> Jucato: oh
<cellofellow> has he checked his sources.list and updated his cache or whatever it's called?
<Jucato> afaik, his sources.list are correct... maybe someone else could check
<Jucato> campbch_'s sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27406/
<cellofellow> Jucato: maybe kdevelop isn't available right now. I'd check but my apt is occupied at the moment.
<Jucato> I'd check to. but apt doesn't exist in XP
<seishinbyou> Hi, I connected here on startup.  I have no particular problems right now, but I thought I should at least say hello while I am here.
* Jucato ducks
<Jucato> seishinbyou: eheheh hi! :)
<cellofellow> he's got universe in there twice. might that ess things up?
<|redalert|> hello, im new to linux but is there any program that lists all the other programs installed on your system?
<campbch_> i went and rebuilt sources.list from the source-o-matic on ubuntu :D pretty much just checked everything, and it still turns up the error
<cellofellow> |redalert|: dpkg keeps a cache of installed programs and uninstalled programs. Adept uses it to create its list. Try that.
<campbch_> redalert, go to Kmenu>system>adept
<|redalert|> thanks
<cellofellow> campbch_: did you apt-get update?
<campbch_> view all programs and those which you have installed
<campbch_> ill update and try agian
<campbch_> again****
<cellofellow> why do you guys always have such hard to type nicks?
<cellofellow> flaccid: hi there. I STILL haven't gotten my Samba server going
<flaccid_> cellofellow: you need to learn samba
<Jucato> cellofellow: ?? Tab completion?
<cellofellow> I know. I've been trying, but it's apain is the but to get Samba working in a peer-to-peer Windows 98 style network.
<cellofellow> Jucato: konversation has tab completion?
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: All IRC clients do nowadays
<seishinbyou> Works here (in konversation)
<seishinbyou> (re: tab completion)
<cellofellow> ok
<Jucato> cellofellow: of course :)
<flaccid_> cellofellow: windows 98 style of network wtf
* Jucato doesn't like XChat's "tab completion"... :P
<cellofellow> flaccid_: no controller, just a bunch of computers in the same workgroup like Windows 98 does by default.
<flaccid_> cellofellow: thats default for a lot of operating systems. has nothing to do with windows 98.
<flaccid_> tis called samba standalone
<cellofellow> flaccid_: oh, ok. but if I do that then user mode in samba doesn't work cause Win98 won't let me put in a username.
<flaccid_> cellofellow: you need to remove the saved samba password in windows 98
<campbch> oh jeez
<campbch> here's a new morsel
<campbch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27411/
<cellofellow> flaccid_: where is that?
<campbch> i tried apt-get update
<campbch> and it freaked out on me
<cellofellow> flaccid_" it's not like windows has nice etc or home dirs.
<campbch> saying gzip wasnt in gzip format, that there are corrupted files, ec
<cellofellow> campbch: how so?
<cellofellow> oops
<cellofellow> campbch: before or after downloading the header updates?
<campbch> hmm?
<campbch> i just tried sudo apt-get update
<campbch> what else should i try?
<cellofellow> campbch: did it actually download anything?
<campbch> yes
<cellofellow> then what?
<campbch> it downloaded to 99% of a gzip, and then said it wasnt in gzip format
<campbch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27411/
<campbch> it's all there
* cellofellow goes to look at it
<flaccid_> cellofellow: this isn't ##windows
<cellofellow> flaccid_: I know, sorry. :-(
<flaccid_> like i sad, learn samba :)
<cellofellow> ok
<flaccid_> said
<flaccid_> then you can fix samba problems
<Jucato> can someone help campbch? I'm getting dizzy with the apt problem... :(
<campbch> jucato, have you seen round 2?
<campbch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27411/
<cellofellow> me too
<campbch> why is this happening?
<campbch> this is a fresh install
<campbch> i only installed 915resolutions to fix my screen side
<campbch> size*
<Jucato> yeah..
<Jucato> :(
<campbch> is there something wrong with gzip?
<cellofellow> campbch: well, apparently apt update files are gzipped and get piped through gzip. My system isn't getting corrupt files. Maybe your net connection? just a wild guess.
<Jucato> campbch: you can try changing servers. drop the us.
<campbch> that is a possibility
<cellofellow> campbch: can you unzip or zip some gzipped file?
<naegling23> hey, im having a problem with amarok, I was having a problem with amarok-xine, so I removed amarok, now I cant install it, I get a break install
<campbch> because i am having problems with my connection...
<Jucato> err.... why didn't you say so?
<Jucato> it might have been a connection issue after all...
<cellofellow> campbch: what kind of connection? what router? (if you've got one.)
<campbch> because it was working, it wasnt saying unable to connect
<campbch> it's a wifi connection
<campbch> over the university wireless
<Jucato> @_@
<Jucato> oh...
<campbch> but im in a dorm where it's being upgraded, and it's kinda shoddy ATM
<Jucato> it might be a problem with routers or that kind of stuff
<campbch> i didn't know it would corrupt the files
<Jucato> I think apt-get has problems with routers... or whatever you call them
* Jucato is no network expert
<LjL> Jucato: DSL routers and that sort of thing?
<campbch> then would adept work at all?
<LjL> no, it's more like the routers have problems ;-)
<LjL> some routers break APT because APT makes many DNS requests at a time, and the router's DNS server panics
<LjL> the fix is to set your own ISP's DNS as the system DNS server, instead of the router
<cellofellow> I had to set a different DNS server than my router, and use a static IP cause my router was mangling something on APT.
<cellofellow> yeah, that's what I had to do.
<campbch> ok, ill try something less volatile... is there a way to mass convert mp3s to .ogg files?
<cellofellow> campbch: as for adept, no, it's a graphical apt-get frontend. no apt-get, no adept.
<campbch> yep
<campbch> sounds about right
<campbch> thanks for trying to help, though
<soulrider> anyone know if theres a way to add an http source to a torrent in azureus ?
<cellofellow> campbch: find out what DNS server your router forwards to and use that.
<campbch> how would i go about doing that?
<BonBonTheJon> campbch: look into mp32ogg
<cellofellow> campbch: try just connecting to it's IP address with your browser. If you can't get in cause of a password, ask the net admin guy.
<campbch> how do i find out what the ip address of the dns server?
<cellofellow> BonBonTheJon: he hasn't any apt at the moment so he can't download new programs.
<Ashex> !static > Ash-Fox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ashex> Damnit!
<cellofellow> campbch: it's usually 192.168.0.1 or similar.
<Jucato> ??
<Ashex> !staticip > Ashex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staticip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> Ashex: better just PM ubotu if you're not sure what you're looking for
<campbch> 198.111.37.17 or .18
<campbch> is that it? i found that in the network config
<cellofellow> campbch: is that the gateway>
<cellofellow> ?
<campbch> i have no idea
<cellofellow> campbch: in system settings => network, what does it say is the default gateway?
<campbch> it says could not connect to host
<campbch> one sec
<cellofellow> campbch: under routing table or something.
<cellofellow> campbch: or run a tracert to something like google and see what the first hop is. that's the gateway and should be the router.
<campbch> 172.24.16.1
<campbch> nope
<campbch> web admin @ .......
<cellofellow> campbch: they've got security enabled. ask the dorm staff.
<campbch> ehh they outsource
<campbch> this complicates things
<campbch> owell
<cellofellow> campbch: tracepath google.com should tell you the gateway.
<cellofellow> campbch: can it be that hard to just find out the isp's dns server?
<campbch> one sec....
<eaguerra> hello
<eaguerra> i need help with LINUX
<BonBonTheJon> eaguerra: whats your problem
<campbch> tracepath google.com gets 172.24.16.1
<cellofellow> campbch: as the first hop?
<campbch> as the first hop
<eaguerra> I'm new user and need a tutorial o manual
<BonBonTheJon> eaguerra: what are you trying to do
<Jucato> eaguerra: Kubuntu has a nice manual installed by default. in K Menu > Help > Kubuntu Documentation
<Jucato> it's not really a "manual", more of a guide
<eaguerra> install aplications
<rawrness> I am thinking if get hold of a fresh box  il make a flash tut for starting
<eaguerra> thanks jucato
<BonBonTheJon> eaguerra: look in the menu for adapt
<rawrness> everything from install and media
<BonBonTheJon> eaguerra: adapt is how you install programs
<Jucato> *cough* Adept *cough*
<campbch> linux is nooooooooooooooooooooooot an acronym :D
<BonBonTheJon> eaguerra: of course, if you have any questions, you can come here and asl them
<eaguerra> thanks
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: I'd don't even use what ever it is, I use Synaptic
<Jucato> heh
<campbch> well
<campbch> as a definition, linux is an acronym
<Jucato> ??
<Jucato> no it's not
<campbch> 1.  a word formed from the initial letters or groups of letters of words in a set phrase or series of words, as Wac from Women's Army Corps, OPEC from Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries, or loran from long-range navigation.
<campbch> Linus's Unix --> Linux
<Jucato> no
<campbch> no?
<campbch> where am i wrong?
<MegaMasterX> Its true.
<MegaMasterX> Campbch is right.
* campbch 2pts
<Jucato> Linux doesn't stand for anything except the folder where Linus stored the original Linux code
<MegaMasterX> <.<
<MegaMasterX> ugh.
<campbch> >.>
<Jucato> besides, if it was an acronym of Linus's Unix, then it would be LU
<MegaMasterX> I smell a debate.
<campbch> no
<campbch> thats an acrostic
<Jucato> oh well
<MegaMasterX> Not necessarily
<MegaMasterX> Linux is clever.
<Jucato> yeah I saw the "loran" example
<MegaMasterX> It's not as boring as LU
<campbch> see that last example, loran from long-range nav
<seishinbyou> Hmm, is there a way to exclude the "kicker" from the Application Switcher in Beryl?
<campbch> why doesn't tracepath ever actually get to the end ip address?
<campbch> if i man something, how do i unman it?
<cellofellow_> campbch: I don't know it did that with google to me too. try something else.
<cellofellow_> campbch: q
<campbch> exit vim, whatever the viewer is?
<campbch> k
<campbch> the one and only button left to press...
<cellofellow_> gtg, cya l8er. good luck campbch
<campbch> thanks much
<campbch> ick late
<campbch> senegal fast food!
<coreymon77> just curious
<coreymon77> is there a hebrew kubuntu channel
<Hawkwind> What's the country code for Hebrew ?
<Hawkwind> hb, he ?
<LjL> !he
<ubotu>          
<Hawkwind> Wow!  That's quite interesting looking
<LjL> i don't see a channel there, though...? :o)
<coreymon77> interesting
<Jucato> eheh
<coreymon77> i know exactly what it says
<LjL> well, what does it say?
<seishinbyou> Pretty squiggles.  Can't read them, but pretty nonetheless
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: /msg chanserv list *kubuntu*  That will give you all the channels with *kubuntu* in the name
<coreymon77> it means
<coreymon77> for conversations in hebrew and to the meet the hebrew channel (literal: sentence community), go to
<LjL> ...to?
<coreymon77> thats it
<coreymon77> no channel
<LjL> blah
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: Can you type in hebrew on your system ?
<coreymon77> yup
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: PM me something that would make sense and I can add it to the bot
<Hawkwind> Add in a channel name too if you could
<coreymon77> there is no channel
<eaguerra> how run a script
<coreymon77> hawkind: what ubotu is saying makes perfect sense
<coreymon77> there just isnt a channel
<Jucato> Hawkwind: the IRC wiki doesn't list a hebrew channel
<coreymon77> not with the command you told me
<coreymon77> ill try going to ircsearch.com and checking there though
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: If you have others that speak Hebrew you could create one
<coreymon77> i doubt there are enough people
<coreymon77> and im not fluent
<seishinbyou> hrmf, noone hanging around kubuntu-jp.  Guess I'll just sit there in the hopes someone else drops by some year
<Jucato> hai
<Jucato> :)
<seishinbyou> 
<Hawkwind> Squiglies!
<seishinbyou> squiglies will save the world
<Jucato> there are people hanging around in ubuntu-ph, but we have no kubuntu-ph :P
<Jucato> I don't think we have enough users to have a channel of our own
<BonBonTheJon> what is ph?
<Jucato> Philippines
<BonBonTheJon> oh
<seishinbyou> So, Tagalog?
<Jucato> a bit south of jp
<Jucato> seishinbyou: yeah, and a few other dialects
<seishinbyou> My coworker had to make a few trips there to sort out his Visa paperwork
<seishinbyou> he told me about the dialects and cheap medication
<Jucato> coreymon77: maybe the channels aren't by language, but by country/localization.
<coreymon77>        
<Jucato> for example there's an #ubuntu-il for Israel
<Jucato> !il
<ubotu>          
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<Jucato> see
<coreymon77>      
<rawrness> small channel
<coreymon77> oh shit
<coreymon77> whoops
<coreymon77> forgot to change layout
<coreymon77> s
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat has a list of available channels
<coreymon77> i meant
<coreymon77> there is only one person there
<max0> is there an irc channel for games for linux?
<Jucato> whoa, why isn't kubuntu-jp listed then?
<DBO> Jucato, some channels simply havnt been added to the list, feel free to do so however
<seishinbyou> Heh
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> or maybe the channel isn't registered yet?
<Jucato> oh well
<coreymon77> i dont think there are enough people who speak hebrew to make a channel
<coreymon77> plus
<coreymon77> i dont speak it fluently
<coreymon77> english is my first language
<Jucato> coreymon77: I think the convention is to use #ubuntu-CC naming, by localization, not by language
<Jucato> from the wiki: "If you start a new local channel, please adhere to the #ubuntu-CC naming convention"
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to install the ieee80221 subsystem and make is giving me a strange error, "no rule to make target `modules'." Any help? See full paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27419/
<coreymon77> i looked in kubuntu-il
<coreymon77> it doesnt exist
<coreymon77> if there were more people
<coreymon77> maybe
<coreymon77> but there isnt
<Jucato> coreymon77: but #ubuntu-il does exist
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> there is one peroon there
<Zaire> anyone in here know where I can get some cool LInux Avatar packs?
<Jucato> at least according to the wiki
<digivore> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Zaire> like avatar packs of the diff linux mascots and even of the bsd mascot
<campbch> eck
<seishinbyou> I don't know of any "packs".  You could do a google image search if you really wanted, I guess
<campbch> what package is required to find mp3/info.pm and such? to be able to convert from mp3 to ogg?
<coreymon77> BESIDES
<coreymon77> sorry
<coreymon77> didnt know caps was on
<coreymon77> besides
<digivore> is this correct syntax? :   tar -zxvf file.tar
<coreymon77> most people who would want a hebrew channel would be israelis
<Jucato> !mp32ogg
<ubotu> mp32ogg: Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11-6 (dapper), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<coreymon77> and there is the 7 hour time difference thing
<Jucato> campbch: ^^^^^
<campbch> ok.... i got mp32ogg, and it returned
<campbch> an't locate MP3/Info.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5                                                                                                   .8.7 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.7 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5                                                                                                   .8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at mp32ogg line 84.
<campbch> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at mp32ogg line 84.
<seishinbyou> Time differences are nothing to worry about unless it involes dealing with family or clients
<campbch> im looking for @inc, i think?,.....
<Jucato> errr
* Jucato is clueless
<bsnider> is anyone here using a router?
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: i do at home
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: are you there now?
<campbch> ack never mind, ill just go to bed
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: no, i am at school, but i also have a router here, why
<campbch> better luck next time, eh
<campbch> thanks jucato
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: are you using linux now?
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: yeah kubuntu dapper
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: check the contents of you /etc/resolv.conf file
<bsnider> what's the address of the first nameserver?
<rawrness> leaving cyaall
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: the ip of my router
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: i need you to do something risky
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: its a wireless router
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: comment out that line
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: and then try browsing
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: what is that supposed to do
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: it should have some effect on your browsing, making it faster or slower
<seishinbyou> augh, php...rotting...brain...must escape
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: i didn't really notice any difference
<tony_> I need help installing KDE 3.5.5 on Kubuntu
<bLaZeD> anyone i here using the newest gtkpod?
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: i see
<bsnider> tony_: what kind of help?
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: go to the kubuntu website, there are instructions there
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: what brand of router do you have at home?
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: at home is a linksys wrt-54g with dd-wrt, here at school i have a belkin wireless-b router
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: belkin?
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: its my old router, it was cheap when i got it
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: that's the brand i'm having trouble with here. there's a 10 second delay caused by the nameserver line, as if the router is genuinely acting like a nameserver
<tony_>  I am a TOTAL Newbie and I am having a hard time following the directions on the site.
<bsnider> tony_: describe your system currently ine xacting detail
<tony_> PC stats wise or OS?
<bsnider> OS
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: I tried it agian, with sites i've never been before, and i didn't see much of a performance change
<tony_> Kubuntu stock set-up. I put the disk in ....let it run...now here I am.
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: but there's not a 10 second delay with the line uncommented, right?
<omar> guys I saw a linux with a konsole as a wallpaper, do you know a how to for that, I can't find it , even with my friend google
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: no difference between the two
<bsnider> tony_: dapper or edgy? when did you install it?
<tony_> Yesterday.
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: is this a live cd, or did you install kubuntu
<tony_> Full install.
<bsnider> i'm not sure riddell's building 3.5.5 for dapper, or just edgy
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: ok, open up konsol and run 'wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg'
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: konsole*
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: i have 3.5.5 running on dapper
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: then he should have it automatically, unless he's not running his upgrades
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: I had to add a repository
<judgen> hi
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon:  get edgy
<judgen> how come dri does not work in edgy?
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: I like dapper, plus I don't have a graphics card to do all the eye candy
<tony_> I did that wget BonBonTheJon
<bsnider> judgen: you may have to load the module manually
<BonBonTheJon> omar: there is a console that pops down
<judgen> bsnider: command?
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: now do 'sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg' to add the key
<bsnider> judgen: if you know what the module name is, you can add it to /etc/modules, and then reboot
<judgen> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<omar> BonBonTheJon what do you mean
<bsnider> judgen: for me, it's radeon
<BonBonTheJon> omar: search your package manager for quake
<tony_> BonBonTheJon: gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: hmm, let's see if it still works
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: was the repo 'kde-latest'?
<judgen> bsnider, i have radeon loaded
<bsnider> judgen: what's your graphics card?
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: yeah
<judgen> radeon 9800
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: now in the command line do 'sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: then at the end put in 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper main'
<bsnider> judgen: i think that should be the proprietary ati drivers, unless you want aiglx
<judgen> same error with fglrx
<bsnider> judgen: open terminal and type "glxgears -printfps"
<judgen> bsnider: what i get then is "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"."
<judgen> got some answer from a forum claiming that the dir structure in edgy has changed
<bsnider> judgen: check the forum on that
<judgen> and that is why it does not work the same way as dapper did
<bsnider> judgen: i would try blowing away all of the hidden kde config directories, but don't blame me when you lose your settings
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: what do like so much about edgy
<tony_> BonBonTheJon: Bunch of errors... Can'nt connect to X Server etc....
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: does it still open
<seishinbyou> Edgy is great for me as hibernate/suspend *finally* works on my laptop
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: fewer bugs, newer kernel
<tony_> What?
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: does kate open up
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: kate is a text editor
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: newer than 2.6.15-27
<tony_> Yes...blank screen
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: yes
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: use the menu to open /etc/apt/sources.list
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: 2.6.17-10-generic
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: it should have text in the file
<tony_> Yes
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: add the line 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper main' it should look somewhat similar to the other lines
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: what has changed, do you know
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: sorry
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: does amarok work right, because mine has been crashing a lot recently
<tony_> Does it need a # in front of it like all the others/
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: amarok works fine here
<judgen> bsnider:  are you sure kde has anything to do with the accel of xorg?
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: no, a # means it is disabled
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: what was the crash message?
<bsnider> judgen: no, but if directories have been moved, then your old settings might be pointing to the old locations
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: you might want to remove the # in front of the other 'deb' parts, this will allow you access to more software
<tony_> I pasted it and hit enter.
<tony_> OK
<bsnider> judgen: gnome didn't work for me until i blew away its old config directories
<tony_> All of them?
<igor> hey guys...there do you know that program that shou some information of the computer in the desktop...like memory...temperature.....
<igor> :T
<bsnider> igor superkaramba
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: only before lines that have deb in them, the others are comments
<igor> thanks
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: it crashes when i start it up
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: i'm trying it now
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: try it fromt eh command line and read the output. the executable is "amarokapp"
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: of course it works when i'm trying to explain the error
<tony_> BonBonTheJon: OK...I did that.
<bsnider> and try it as root using those settings, by preceding the command with "kdesu"
<tony_> Do I save it?
<Tarantulafudge> what can I use to control cpu scaling and view the temperature on my laptop processor
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: yes, save it, then close kate, and you should be back to the console
<tony_> Yes I am.
<bsnider> tony_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: ok, now do 'sudo apt-get update' so the computer knows about it
<bsnider> tony_: wait. sudo apt-get update first
<seishinbyou> Tarantulafudge: There was one installed by default when I installed Kubuntu Edgy.  It uses a "PowerNow" Daemon
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: do you use kopete, is it better in edgy
<ZeroCool> what is the best mp3 player for kubuntu, that intergrates well.
<BonBonTheJon> ZeroCool: amarok
<tony_> Updating....
<BonBonTheJon> ZeroCool: it is installed by default
<ZeroCool> understood, that
<Tarantulafudge> seishinbyou: how do I use/open it
<ZeroCool> but is it the best
<ZeroCool> and why
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: i do, and it's newer. there are improvements in two protocols, jabber and i think yim
<tony_> It says Done.
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: now do 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<BonBonTheJon> ZeroCool: its a lot more powerful than other players like xmms
<bsnider> ZeroCool: because it is
<ZeroCool> what about juk
<ZeroCool> or kaffeine
<BonBonTheJon> ZeroCool: only thing I wish was if daap was better integrated
<bsnider> ZeroCool: juk sucks
<ZeroCool> k
<ZeroCool> what about kaffeine
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: I dont know about the others, but amarok can sync an ipod
<seishinbyou> Tarantulafudge:  powernowd -h lists all the options, but the default settings are just fine
<BonBonTheJon> ZeroCool: ^^^
<bsnider> ZeroCool: kaffeine is a video player
<ZeroCool> and its plays audio
<ZeroCool> using xine
<ZeroCool> engine
<bsnider> ZeroCool: kaffeine does not manage a media library using a database
<Tarantulafudge> seishinbyou: my laptop is clocked at 500 (900 mhz processor) and its plugged into the wall
<ZeroCool> heard that
<ZeroCool> amarok uses sql
<BonBonTheJon> ZeroCool: yeah, it depends on if you organize your music, or if you want the software to
<sorush21> how do I restart my kmenu its missing after I have booted in .. I mean the task bar
<ZeroCool> how about 28,000 thousand in my collection
<Hawkwind> ZeroCool: There is no such thing as 'best media player'.  That is merely a personal opinion of everyone here.  Use many and see what *you* like best, not what others like or prefer
<Hawkwind> sorush21: kicker
<ZeroCool> read abov
<ZeroCool> can it handle it
<bsnider> ZeroCool: amarok can look up lyrics, sync ipods, look up artist info on wikipedia, use podcasts, and play radio streams
<ZeroCool> or should I go and use mpd
<BonBonTheJon> ZeroCool: it should be able to handle it
<ZeroCool> what about re-tagging
<ZeroCool> automatic
<seishinbyou> Tarantulafudge: Sort of like mine.  It is running at 600mhz whereas it is a 1.7 ghz processor.  It shoots up to 100% speed when I do anything processor intensive automatically anyways
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: hows it coming
<bsnider> ZeroCool: there's a tagger in amarok
<ZeroCool> but is it automatic
<tony_> BonBonTheJon: Its done.
<tony_> Do I reboot?
<Tarantulafudge> seishinbyou: how do i test that
<bsnider> ZeroCool: how do you mean automatic?
<Hawkwind> ZeroCool: Try all of them, see what *YOU* like, not what others like
<BonBonTheJon> ZeroCool: it can look up cover art automatically, granted it messes up sometimes
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: yeah, you can restart to see if it worked...
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: not much will look different though
<seishinbyou> Tarantulafudge: In your System Tray, if there is a "Power Manager" icon, hover your mouse over it, then do something processor intensive like reencode a video or something and check again
<ZeroCool> have a sh_T load of tags, that need to be corrected.....
<seishinbyou> Tarantulafudge: you can force settings through the command line if you want
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: come back here after you restart
<max0> does anyone know the xgl room?
<Hawkwind> ZeroCool: So use easytag
<bsnider> ZeroCool: you need a tagging program
<ZeroCool> yes, tell me more
<ZeroCool> which
<tony_> Thanks for the help/ I'll try to get back in here  to let you know if it worked. Thanks again.
<ZeroCool> best
<seishinbyou> Tarantulafudge: -u and -l can specify upper and lower CPU usage %
<Hawkwind> ZeroCool: No such thing as 'best'
<ZeroCool> automatic
<tony_> Right on
<ZeroCool> close 2
<Hawkwind> ZeroCool: Search for 'easytag'
<ZeroCool> k
<Hawkwind> ZeroCool: Actually, sudo apt-get install easytag
<Hawkwind> ZeroCool: Then run it and use it. It's very simple and works wonders
<max0> does anyone know the link to the xgl irc room
<kalim86> hey anyone kno the name for Unbuntu?
<Hawkwind> max0: #Ubuntu-XGL
<kalim86> thank you
<max0> thank you
<BonBonTheJon> kalim86: what do you mean
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: i think he means #ubuntu
<ZeroCool> TKS ++
<bsnider> i've got to choose a horror flick to watch tonight
<softmaster> i had this error after updating my kubuntu http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27424/
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: any luck
<sorush21> hi i have a make error how do I debug it ?
<softmaster> with many packages either?
<tony_> Nothing looks different..
<softmaster> any help
<bsnider> softmaster: type sudo apt-get -f install in a terminal
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: in any kde app, select the help, then about kde
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: it should say 3.5.5
<BonBonTheJon> sorush21: can you pastebin your error
<BonBonTheJon> !pastebin > sorush21
<kalim86> anyone know much about ubuntu?
<Hawkwind> sorush21: First of all, what are you trying to build/compile ?
<Hawkwind> kalim86: All of us do, do you have a question ?
<BonBonTheJon> kalim86: whats your question
<tony_> Adept is installing a bunch of updates.
<bsnider> kalim86: god damn right
<Hawkwind> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kalim86> ok i cant use my wireless card
<softmaster> bsnider: it didn't fix the problem
<kalim86> i have a acer and when i used winxp the light was on
<kalim86> now its not and it doesnt work
<kalim86> and i think the card is installed
<bsnider> softmaster: sudo dpkg --configure-a
<Hawkwind> !wireless > kalim86
<kalim86> but i cant get it to connect
<tony_> BonBonTheJon: 3.5.2
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: what is it installing now
<tony_> Looks like apps....
<omar> guys mu "add/remove software" is gone
<omar> I mean is not in the menu anymore
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: its probably installing 3.5.5 now
<softmaster> bsnider: no use :(
<omar> what's the command to get it back
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: there are a lot of updates for it
<BonBonTheJon> kalim86: are you fixing it okay
<bsnider> softmaster: do a web search for the portion of the pastebin message that contained the "hash table" blurb
<tony_> Yea...I think you're right....I just saw "Replacing Konquer" flash by...
<BonBonTheJon> omar: you dont really need that, unless you used it alot
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: i think it downloaded like 107MB when I did it, so it might take a while
<omar> BonBonTheJon got you, but just in case, what's the command to open it by konsole
<BonBonTheJon> omar: you can install software with adept
<BonBonTheJon> omar: i dont know how to get it back
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: how to get what back?
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: the 'add/remove software' from the menu
<osiris> can onyone recomend an icon editor for kubuntu ?
<sander> does anyone know how to set the default resolution for kdm?
<BonBonTheJon> !kiconedit > osiris
<bsnider> home run molina. cards up 3-1
<hazard2> what package should I install to get gtk-config?
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: i cant find anything about gtk-config
<hazard2> Hrm...
<hazard2> Maybe I'm just insane then...
<bsnider> hazard2: what do you need it for?
<hazard2> Thanks anyway.
<hazard2> shxd
<hazard2> a hotline client
<hazard2> it seems to want it
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: i did a package search and there is no gtk-config
<bsnider> hazard2: hotline?
<hazard2> its an old file sharing protocol
<bsnider> hazard2: too old, i'd say
<bsnider> hazard2: do you absolutely have to have it, or esle you'll die?
<hazard2> hey, it works (since the death of my laptop though, its gotten harder to find a client)
<hazard2> Well, its kinda how I print my homework...
<hazard2> (send home to webserver, and then print on school PC)
<bsnider> hazard2: you print your homework using a file sharing network?
<hazard2> its not really a file sharing network
<hazard2> there's a server, then clients connect to it, it isn't p2p or anything.
<tony_> Bon
<bsnider> hazard2: something tells me there's a better way of doing this. what about ftp?
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: any news
<hazard2> a pain to configure for me?
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: yeah, setup an ftp server
<hazard2> I have a webserver.
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: setting up ftp probably would be less work than getting shxd to work
<bsnider> hazard2: you probably wouldn't need to secure it though
<hazard2> But I can't get apache to share folders on network shares from windows PCs (which hotline does just fine)
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: use samba to share the folder
<tony_> BonBonTheJon: It worked...the only thing is the font changed...like it reminds me of Mozilla back in the day. How do I get it back to how it was before? It looked "cleaner"?
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: thats how i edit my web site
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: not on the internet!
<hazard2> nononoo BonBon
<BonBonTheJon> bsnider: i know not on the internet, but on my local network
<hazard2> I'd need APACHE to HOST pages ON network volumes
<hazard2> Well, that dosen't help me any now does it?
<hazard2> (and yes, I already do)
<hazard2> (on the home local network)
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: go into the control panel and look around the appearence section about anti-aliasing
<bsnider> hazard2: ftp is the best way to do it
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: maybe look into webdav
<malcolm> how do i get the system time from the kernal?
<hazard2> webdav works too, but its locking mechnism is to anal to let other home network stuff to work right.
<BonBonTheJon> malcolm: the first part of 'uptime' gives the time
<hazard2> (and I do use webdav, I've found that hotline [before laptop death]  was more stable and faster)
<hazard2> of course, I can't do what I need using webdav at the moment.
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: i have samba for local network, and ftp for internet
<hazard2> here's the thing with FTP: the OSX implementation of it is irratating.
<hazard2> (and I've never used it on linux, so I don't know_)
<hazard2> but either way that'd require configuration changes....AT HOME...
<hazard2> which I can't do right now.
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: thats why you need ssh
<bsnider> hazard2: you could try forcing the installation
<BonBonTheJon> tony_: did you find anti-aliasing
<hazard2> I specifically _DISABLED_ ssh on the server.
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: you can disable ssh for the root, that helps deter hackers
<hazard2> 'helps' how about, no ssh 'stops'
<coreymon77> goodnight everyone
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: and you can specify who are the only users who can ssh in
<hazard2> I know.
<hazard2> but my view on security is less stuff, less risk.
<bsnider> hazard2: as long as you've got a hell of a good password, it's fine
<hazard2> and ssh _CAN_HAVE_ lots of system access.
<coreymon77> gnight
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: or, if you are behind a router/firewall, disable the port for ssh, except when you need it
<coreymon77> gtg
<hazard2> I try to keep it so that NO network service can actually do anything destructive.
<BonBonTheJon> bye coreymon77
<coreymon77> gnight
<hazard2> 'night corey
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: remember, these are only suggestions, you dont need to do any of it
<hazard2> I know :)
<Ashex> So, I've got this really irritating issue with the kbars
<Ashex> they like to randomly freeze up
<Ashex> it doesn't respond to anything i do for like, 10 seconds
<Age1172> help
<BonBonTheJon> Age1172: what is your problem
<Age1172> i had kubuntu installed on my other machine
<BonBonTheJon> Ashex: what is kbars
<Age1172> and after update it doesnt logon to gui
<hazard2> BonBonTheJon: do you know how to remove an entry from the system settings menu?
<Age1172> it gives an error
<BoganKiwi> I installed kubuntu but i want gnome/ubuntu as a session ...how do I add it on to kubuntu?
<BoganKiwi> plz
<Ashex> BonBonTheJon, the menu on the bottom
<Ashex> I have another one on the left-side
<Ashex> er, panels
<Ashex> that's what I meant to say
<hazard2> ah, as I suspected, gtk-config is part of gtk (basepkg)-dev
<Ashex> BoganKiwi, sudo apt-get install gnome
<BoganKiwi> thanks
<BonBonTheJon> BoganKiwi: install ubuntu-desktop
<Ashex> and when you login, click the little drop down bar and select Gnome as your session
<BoganKiwi> ubuntu-desktop doesnt seem to work
<Ashex> I believe kde uses ubuntu-desktop too, so you need to install gnome itself
<BoganKiwi> E: Package gnome has no installation candidate
<BonBonTheJon> Ashex: kubuntu should use kubuntu-desktop
<Ashex> Age1172, what's the error
<Ashex> BonBonTheJon, good point
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: what are you trying to do
<Age1172> that is the error : xsession: warning:unable to write to /tmp; xsession may exit with an error
<Ashex> BoganKiwi, enable multiverse
<BoganKiwi> ok
<BonBonTheJon> Ashex: ubuntu-desktop should be in main
<bsnider> BonBonTheJon: he didn't try ubuntu desktop he tried gnome
<BonBonTheJon> Age1172: log in and do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' and see if that fixes it
<BonBonTheJon> Ashex: i dont know about the kbar problem
<Age1172> this problem happened after update
<hazard2> I removed all the bluetooth stuff from the system, but the icon for the bluetooth control panel is still there in the system settings
<Ashex> man, if i can't figure it why the panels keep freezing up, i might have to reinstall or something :/
<Ashex> :( nutters
<hazard2> its annoying more than anything, and it seems stupid if I can't remove it.
<BonBonTheJon> hazard2: i dont know if you can
<Ashex> bsnider, it sounds like he just doesn't have permissions to /tmp as a regular user
<hazard2> heh, go figure
<Ashex> maybe a chmod?
<bsnider> Ashex: everyone has permissions to /tmp, that's the point
<BonBonTheJon> Age1172: when you log in, then do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Ashex> bsnider, yeah, he would have way more problems if he didn't have access
<Age1172> ok i'll try
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. anyone noticed an easysource like site for normal debian?
<Ashex> google?
<plugs> I have some questions about video editing.
<Dr_willis> doing that now.. i  just liked how easysource worked.. not finding one similer.
<plugs> First, is there a way to take frames and turn them into a video file?
<Dr_willis> I thought i saw that option with ffmpeg plugs
<plugs> i'll look into thta
<MasterEvilAce> anyone else using APT-GET and having problems upgrading a bunch of python-egenix packages?
<MasterEvilAce> they're being held-back
<BonBonTheJon> MasterEvilAce: if there are help back, do a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<plugs> aaack!
<MasterEvilAce> BonBonTheJon: i've done that many times.. they're still getting held-back for some reason
<BonBonTheJon> MasterEvilAce: hmm
<plugs> i can't use sudo cause my clock was off and the last time it was used is tomorrow
<MasterEvilAce> Running Edgy, btw
<plugs> and you need sudo to change your clock.
<Dr_willis> hmm... i cant say that ive ever seen that happen plugs  and ive had clocks set to all sorts of times.
<Dr_willis> sudo -s    perhaps.. or reboot and set the time in the bios. :)
<Ashex> Ooooo
<Ashex> I just discovered a feature!
<plugs> weird
<plugs> check this out then Dr_willis
<Ashex> scrolling the middle wheel at the top cycles through windows
<BonBonTheJon> Ashex: whereever there are tabs, you can scroll through them
<plugs> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 20 22:41:09 2006
<Dr_willis> Ashex,  :)
<Dr_willis> ya can set it up do scroll anywhere on the desktop that way.. or over the desk-pager
<ubuntu> In edgy eft, does anyone know how to turn off the bouncy cursor icons when a program is loading?
<Dr_willis> Thats a kde panel/feedback settings - in the menus/somewhere. :)
<BonBonTheJon> ubuntu: go in to the control panel, then look in appearance fo 'launch feedback"
<Dr_willis> ricght click on the panel, look in those menus :)
<Dr_willis> "Linux: Explore your OS" :)
<ubuntu> That's funny, that's where I was looking, but it is definitely not there.  I just have Colors, Fonts, GTK Styles and Fonts, Font Installer, Icons, Style, and Window Decoration.
<Ashex> in edgy?
* Ashex takes a look
<Ashex> I want to say style>effects in appearance
<ubuntu> Ashex: It's not there either.
<ubuntu> Strange thing is if I type feedback in the search textarea, It says that there is one found in General, but all the icons are gray.
<Ashex> yeah, i'm not finding it
<ubuntu> Ashex: when you click on Monitor & Display, do you get the message "The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded"?
<Ashex> Yup
<Ashex> weird, worked before for me
<us> Has anyone here used systemrescuecd?
<moj0rising> it is a cd with a lot of (guess) recue tools.
<moj0rising> rescue
<mrvw0169> ubuntu: hit alt+f2, type in kcontrol
<mrvw0169> look at appearance>launch feedback
<Dr_willis> systemrescuecd - has saved my backside a few times. :)
<jbeitler> hello hello
<ubuntu> mrvw0169: ah thank you.  That bouncy icon was going to drive me crazy.
<mrvw0169> lol
<Dr_willis> Phear the Bouncy Icon!
<Dr_willis> :)
<ubuntu> Interestingly I don't get an error when going to Monitor & Display via kcontrol.
<_pansatoy_> hello
<Dr_willis> Moo!
<BonBonTheJon> moo?
<Dr_willis> Muu!
<Dr_willis> fortune | cowsay
<en1gma> hey all got a Q
<en1gma> what amount of space do i need to a hd install
<unix_infidel> how much do you have?
<BonBonTheJon> en1gma: it depends on how much you want to put on it
<BonBonTheJon> en1gma: you could do as little as maybe 5GB
<en1gma> i have a 2gig hd that has a 512MB swap
<en1gma> as little as 5GB???????
<unix_infidel> en1gma: how much physical RAM
<en1gma> 256mb
<judgen> where can i get cgwd for edgy?
<en1gma> and a 2.8ghz ht proc
<unix_infidel> en1gma: you wont be able to put gnome or kde on there.
<en1gma> bad mix eh
<en1gma> crap i was wanting kde
<BonBonTheJon> en1gma: it should work on 2gig, but you'll be very restricted
<unix_infidel> en1gma: RAM is expensive currently.
<en1gma> maybe i shouldnt do kubuntu
<Hawkwind> !info cgwd edgy
<ubotu> Package cgwd does not exist in edgy
<Hawkwind> judgen: Doesn't seem to be in any repo.  Probably have to search google for it
<judgen> what do i use instead then?
<judgen> does not compiz/xgl depend on it?
<MotorCitymadMan> helo:error using k3b:Error: Cannot gain SYS_RAWIO capability.Is cdrecord installed SUID root. ISO burned fine. this can be ignored or does this need action ?
<Hawkwind> judgen: Might ask in #Ubuntu+1 since that is the Edgy channel or in #Ubuntu-XGL
<T3hWiz0rd> errr isn't tihs a dapper channel?
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: More or less in a lot of ways.  But if we know the answer to Edgy questions we would certainly answer them
<digivore> how do i install a .rpm file?
<tupac> 
<digivore> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Hawkwind> digivore: You don't install rpm's on Kubuntu.  You use .deb files
<judgen> hmm i only have xgl in windowed mode.. and kdm seems to have borked completley
<Hawkwind> digivore: I wouldn't recommend using alien at all.
<ricky> how is the world today?
<ashwin_> boring
<ricky> spinning around of course
<ricky> why boring
<jita> How to remove openoffice office sompletely so that it wont show up while doing dist-upgrade?
<Ashex> anyone have experience sharing a printer in samba?
<Ashex> I'm using kcontrol to set it up
<Ashex> I've gotten it to the point of where I can add the printer on my laptop
<Ashex> but I get access denied
<ricky> wath stands  kubuntu for? (pardon my ask)
<T3hWiz0rd> ricky: ubuntu means kindness to humans
<Ashex> K stands for KDE
<ricky> ok fine
<ricky> this is mexico   ( where all of you you are)
<seishinbyou> what's this, we all magically transported to Mexico?
<Ashex> tequila!
<ricky> yes you are
<ricky> tequila sounds good
* Martijn81 only does rum
<seishinbyou> just finished lunch...tequila might not be bad
<ricky> cerveza sounds better
<seishinbyou> probably not a good idea at work, though
<ricky> beer i meant
* seishinbyou tries to think what Mexico is known for...other than tequila
<ricky> ok pal
<seishinbyou> It isn't an insult
<mando> hey cvirus!
<seishinbyou> I honestly don't know much about Mexico
<ricky> dont worry
<mando> u there dude?
<lenore> ricky: is your native language spanish ?
<mando> guys how can i register so i can pm?
<ricky> enrique
<ricky> si hablo espaol
<NameNomad> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<ricky> i speack spanish
* seishinbyou speaks moon language
<mando> anyone speaks deutsch?
<ricky> not me sorry mando
<mando> i'm learning deutsch
<lenore> ricky: is that "normal" spanish or some variation of spanish... is exactly the same spanish as spoken in Spain ?
<ricky> where you from dude?
<mando> who me?
<ricky> yes i can speak and understand all kinds of spanish is not hard to (leonore)
<seishinbyou> mi to es enfermo pero la carretera es verde
<ricky> but....spanish of mexico have influences of native language (nahuatl) and english too
<NameNomad> how can I format a slave harddrive?
<ricky> is kind of crumbble (if you know watha i mean lol
<lenore> ricky: ah, okay, so not exactly the same as spanish Spanish
<ricky> no
<ricky> for example
<ricky> you said: me gusta comer guajolote (lol) that mean i like turkey meat
<seishinbyou> But maybe he really does like turkey meat
<ricky> lol
<lenore> ricky: I can't PM you... if you would like a paid job translating some web pages please send an email to markc@renta.net ... sorry to everyone else for being off-topic
<dude> mando: hello
<dude> ricky: hello
<dude> ricky: philippines
<Martijn81> lol@edgy-> $ sudo aptitude update [enter]  sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 20 08:55:53 2006
<ricky> ok sorry too i didnt meant to disturb sorry
<ricky> hi phillippins
<seishinbyou> 
<NameNomad> how can I format my extra hardrive?
<Ashex> bah, i give up
<ricky> seishinbyou whats that?
<Ashex> I'll just wait for an edgy tut
<ricky> hi dude
<mando> hey dude
<dude> ricly: hello
<dude> mando: yo
<seishinbyou> ricky: just a crazy moon language
<mando> yo
<mando> lsn guys i have a question
<mando> how come i can find the wireless networks but can communicate with it?
<lenore> NameNomad: in a shell... mkfs -j /dev/xxxx ... where xxxx is the other partition on the extra harddrive (presumably it's already partitioned, of course)
<mando> the wirless assistant finds the networks, and i'm sure i've entered the encryption key correctly, however it still fails to connect
<lenore> mando: they are probably encrypted, so you would need to know the WEP key, and also probably the ESSID for the access point
<mando> the LED on the router doesnt flicker so i dont think its communicating with the laptop
<T3hWiz0rd> wireless on linux... its one of the things linux is going to have to overcome.
<ricky> ok seishinbyou
<mando> wizard? is that fred?
<lenore> mando: what about the ESSID and the right channel number etc?
<seishinbyou> oops
<mando> hmm.. havent really done anything with that
<mando> let me try it out
<ricky> hi dude
<rcarr> Hi
<mando> whats the ESSID?
<mando> the name of the network right?
<dude> hello ricky
<ricky> leonore check private please
<ricky> oh no private room didnt work out leonore any way i already have you on my hotmail
<thompa> i could only boot with noapic, whats that mean I got to do anything else?
<thompa> !apic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dude> is there a startup disk in ubuntu?
<thompa> dude: what do you mean?
<rcarr> What do you mean "dude" like a disk to boot from
<rcarr> if your system is hosed?
<thompa> there is a live cd
<thompa> the same one
<ricky> see you guys  nice to meet all of yuo wiil be on contac leonore
<dude> thompa: so i can use the live cd as a startup disk?
<rcarr> Why do you need the disk
<NameNomad> !mount
<rcarr> to startup ubuntu?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<thompa> are you running windows?
<thompa> anybody know what the noapic boot does?
<dude> what if my system crashes? do i have to install whole OS again?
<rcarr> apic is an interupt controller from intel for use with SMP setups
<rcarr> noapic boot disables it
<thompa> rcarr: im running duo core
<rcarr> if you only have a single core/processor you should be fine without it
<rcarr> Ah, then that would be somethingn you want to use both cores
<thompa> i could not boot otherwise on 64 bit kubunt rc
<rcarr> I would not run 64 bit on a duo core
<dude> thompa: what if my system crashes? do i have to install the whole OS again?
<thompa> if i just install it what happens
<rcarr> Intels EMT64 on most of it's non server processors
<rcarr> really sucks
<thompa> dude: what OS, windos?
<dude> kubuntu
<dude> thompa: kubuntu
<rcarr> Dude, generally crashes with linux don't involve having to do that
<rcarr> the worst case is you can boot from a live cd
<rcarr> downloadable from the site
<thompa> just bach up /home directory , Email, and docs if you want
<rcarr> and mount your install
<rcarr> then run the command chroot
<thompa> rcarr: is there some way to get duo core going by installing
<rcarr> which, as implied by the name, you can set the / path to another folder
<rcarr> and it's like interacting with your system
<rcarr> no matter how borked it is
<dude> <rcarr> and mount your install <--- ? wwhat do you mean?
<rcarr> thompa: Your problem was the livecd would not boot without noapic?
<rcarr> Dude: When you install, you install to a physical device, like a hard drive, right?
<dude> ok
<rcarr> this is represented in the /dev folder by something like
<rcarr>  /dev/hda2, or /dev/sda3, etc
<rcarr> so you can run the command
<rcarr> mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/MyInstall
<rcarr> to mount the device represented by hda2 at the folder MyInstall
<rcarr> so MyInstall becomes the top level directory of that file system
<rcarr> located at /mnt/MyInstall
<dude> rcarr: ok, so boot from the live cd, then chroot
<rcarr> right
<rcarr> in most cases, you probably don't have to chroot
<rcarr> just mount it and screw around with files
<rcarr> but if you need to interact with programs that are on the broken install, chrooting might be the best idea
<dude> rcarr: ok copy
<dude> rcarr: ok copy, tnx
<rcarr> No problem
<dude> rcarr: my system crashes 3X
<dude> rcarr: because i installed the worng video card driver
<dude> Dr_Willis: hello
<rcarr> dude: you shouldn't need to do all the live cd stuff for things like that
<Dr_willis> howdy
<rcarr> once you boot your system, you get a console login prompt, right?
<rcarr> you can login like normal, and run: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dude> rcarr: ok, i'll try that one
<rcarr> and find something that looks like Section "Device"
<rcarr> identified "Video card name"
<rcarr> etc
<rcarr> and change the driver entry to  a safe driver
<rcarr> vesa is always safe, but for ati just use "ati" and nvidia "nv"
<rcarr> it's pretty much guranteed to work
<rcarr> or run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<rcarr> for an interface to guide you through it
<dude> rcarr: ok, copy that...tnx again
<rcarr> a console based interface that is
<rcarr> no problem
<rcarr> I should stop breaking up my messages and spamming everyone, sorry about that
<Dr_willis> its ok.. :P
<Dr_willis> we know dude needs all the help he can get.
<Dr_willis> :)
<dude> :)
<dude> actually, im learnig...
<dude> :)
<dude> sudo command
<Dr_willis> I just sit in these channels some days.. and wonder.. HOW did they break that!
<Dr_willis> :)
<dude> hehehe
<Dr_willis> at least you dident add a user by the name of 'root' during the install.
<dude> :)
<dude> chroot
<Dr_willis> the chroot of all evil.
<rcarr> ...desperately trying to start conversation?
<rcarr> We could talk about yakuake
<rcarr> and how it is a gift from god
<dude> yakuake?
<rcarr> It is a program that gives you a tabbed set of shells
<rcarr> similar to konsole
<rcarr> but when you press f12
<rcarr> it slides down from the top of the screen
<rcarr> then you press f12 again and it slides back up
<rcarr> I think the name comes from "kuake" "quake"
<rcarr> and the similar behavior of the console int he game
* poningru loves how certain ui designers draw inspirations from games
<dude> yakuake is cool
<dude> hehehe
<dude> rccar: so i have to load yakuake everytime i open my box to be abale to enable F12?
<dude> rccar: so i have to load yakuake everytime i open my box to be able to use F12?
<dude> hello
<Dr_willis> dude,   add it to the kde sessions if its not beign saved.. so it auto-runs
<dude> ?
<dude> :)
<dude> how do i do that? sorry
<Dr_willis> look in the menus under session
<pacman> Just thought I'd share this....a friend posted this on my website about MSIE 7.0
<Dr_willis> kde is supposed to save whats running when you logout and save it to a session.
<pacman> What I'm having issues with is IE hijacking the first tab... always sending to a Microsoft URL.
<pacman> my response: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Dr_willis> dude,  may want to track down a few kde tutorials/guides.. i aint on kde at the moment.. so cant tell ya where
<dude> Dr_Willis: i think it will saved automatically when i open my box
<dude> it depends maybe if i teminate yakuake after in shutdown
<Solveneq> Hey guys, here's something: If i go to load an application, Ubuntu will seem like its loading something, then nothing happens... anyone have this issue?
<dude> it depends maybe if i teminate yakuake after i shutdown
<rcarr> Hi dude, sorry about that was working on something
<rcarr> but if you log out without killing yakuake
<rcarr> it should automatically load up next time you log in
<rcarr> if it doesn't you can create a file in ~/.kde/Autostart
<draik> I have an issue that I wonder if anyone else has had. My laptop won't turn off (complete power down) when I tell Kubuntu to shutdown. Any ideas?
<rcarr> and name it anything, and just have it contain:
<rcarr> #!/bin/sh
<rcarr> on the first line
<rcarr> and
<rcarr> yakuake
<rcarr> on the second line
<Dr_willis> draik,  ive always found suspend/sleep on laptops to be flakey.. but that sounds like an apci issue if its not pwoering off  when you tell it to shutdown.
<rcarr> acpi and apic should have more differentiated names
<Dr_willis> rcarr,  yep.. i agree there
<Dr_willis> it could be an apic and apci issue
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> try noapic and noapci options
<Solveneq> It only happens every so often
<draik> Dr_willis, what would you recommend to do? Or is there even a fix?
<Dr_willis> draik,  last time my laptop had that iussue.. a newer kernel eventually fixed it.
<draik> I have 3.5.5
<Dr_willis> or google for that  laptop.
<draik> This has happened since 3.5.2
<dude> aside from krdc, terminal server client, any other recomendation?
<Dr_willis> 3.5.5 - is the KDE version.. not the  kernel version..  if its a KDE issue.. log out of KDE.. then stop the kdm service.. then try the halt command.
<Dr_willis> could be the diffrent kde's are using some other command to halt the system
<Dr_willis> dude,  recomdations for what?
<dude> remote desktop
<Dr_willis> I use vnc mainly
<draik> sorry, I'm a bit lost ATM... too many issues with my sis's winxp on my network
<Dr_willis> vnc4server for the most part.
<draik> Dr_willis ^^
<rcarr> An less error prone alternative
<rcarr> is x11vnc
<rcarr> as it is pretty much zero configuration
<Dr_willis> if it does what you want.. :P
<Dr_willis> i found x11vnc slower.. and it dident work how i wanted it.
<rcarr> another alternative is, ssh, while not providing a remote desktop you can connect with "X11 tunelling" and run graphical programs on the remote computer
<rcarr> on the local computers xserver
<rcarr> but not an entire desktop enviroment
<rcarr> Ah, I have not experimented much with either to be honest
<Dr_willis> Yep.. thees 12+ ways to do this stuff..
<Dr_willis> and vnc has 12++ ways to do the vncish stuff. :)
<Dr_willis> i got a machins set where when i vnc to it. it spawns a gdm login on the vncsession.
<Dr_willis> and which port i vnc into. sets the res/depth of the vncserver display
<Pazitron_Brain> Hello, where I can download the kubuntu sources? On the www.kubuntu.org I don't find it. I want to build distribution for russian "occidentalism", which based on kubuntu.
<Jucato> Pazitron_Brain: in your sources.list, enable the "deb-src" repositories. the update. then you will be able to download the source for a package by doing "sudo apt-get source <package>"
<kraut> moin
<Pazitron_Brain> Ok, thanks.
<draik> I have my 2 Kubuntu systems on my network with assigned IP addresses (no DHCP). Would that cause the 3rd computer to not be able to connect, even if the router is set for DHCP?
<rcarr> I don't think so, networking isn't my thing though
<draik> hmmm
<rcarr> it seems remotely possible that the router could be trying to assign an IP taken by one of the  static systems
<rcarr> but, I don't think that would happen
<draik> sister is getting on my nerves and can't get her to STFU so that I can fix the issue
<draik> back to dynamic I go, I suppose
<draik_> Well, by going to DHCP, I don't get an IP assigned.
<draik> and even if I     sudo ifconfig eth0 123.456.789.101      I can't go online
<rcarr> Mm
<rcarr> just to make sure
<rcarr> one of the kubuntu boxes
<rcarr> isn't running a dhcp server, is it/
<draik> no
<draik> I have a router
<draik> kubuntu laptop... this kubuntu desktop... sister's winxp desktop
<rcarr> Ah, because what I was thinking was
<rcarr> you might have installed something that had a dhcp server as a dependency
<rcarr> like ltsp
<rcarr> and your sisters computer was trying to grab an ip from that
<rcarr> rather than the router
<samuel_> even when im not doing anything my internet is downloading hardout under kubuntu, any ideas why? does kubuntu auto update?
<rcarr> samuel, it won't update without you giving your password and confirming it, so no
<draik> rcarr, I was able to connect before without any special settings on my behalf. Now, I have to assign IPs to my kubuntu systems
<rcarr> Which would seem to be consistent with something hijacking the DHCP
<rcarr> but certainlly not the only possibility
<rcarr> I would check that you don't have something containing "dhcp" in /etc/init.d on either of the kubuntu boxes
<draik> I doubt it. I don't have anything worth anything on my computers and my sis... well, she's just special in her own way
<draik> will do
<draik> 1 sec
<draik> I'm  looking in that directory and find nothing with DHCP
<draik> rcarr, anything else that I should look at?
<rcarr> mm, nothing is springing to mind
<draik> I was on my winxp partition using photoshop and I didn't have an IP in winxp. I just said "F it" and deal with it when the next blue moon comes around
<rcarr> Mm
<draik> The weird thing is that I won't get an IP address from the router if I set the Network Settings in Kubuntu to DHCP
<rcarr> I don't know, it really sounds like a rogue dhcp server, but that doesn't seem to be a possibility
<draik> reset the router to default settings?
<draik> errr... default to factory, I mean
<Zaire> just a quick question...where is the grub bootloader I want to edit it so I can have it boot straight to cli
<draik> Zaire, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Zaire> a router should have a reset button on it
<Zaire> very obscure and tiny
<Zaire> and thnks lol
<rcarr> and you have to hold it down for a long time
<draik> It does, but I can also do it from my desktop.
<rcarr> to reset to factory settings normally
<Zaire> yea
<rcarr> zaire: having it boot to a shell
<Zaire> yes
<draik> I am my own NetAdmin
<Zaire> like plain run level 3
<rcarr> I guess that works, but make sure you set a root password, as kubuntu doesn't have one by default
<draik> ok, on my laptop, I just set it to DHCP and I have no IP address from the router
<rcarr> and if you have grub do that, it will just log you in as root
<draik> to set a root password, type                 sudo passwd root
<Zaire> unless its run level 3 thats a standard
<draik> from there just enter the password you want for root and you're all set
<Zaire> and yea I know about root its already set
<draik> cool
<draik> any ideas about obtaining an IP?
<Zaire> I run a web server
<rcarr> Ah, ok
<draik> nice
<draik> I'm hoping to run a web server once I get a better understanding of Kubuntu as a web server and such
<Zaire> some of its very easy the pain is mysql and php
<draik> what is the equivilance to winxp's  "ipconfig /renew" in Kubuntu?
<Zaire> sudo ifconfig
<Zaire> my website is http://foxfire.hopto.org
<draik> sweet mods Zaire
<Zaire> thanks lol my custom I plan to do more just need more funds at the moment
<draik> You're welcome
<draik> This is such a bummer that I can't figure this out
<draik> DHCP won't assign me an IP
<draik> what gives?
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: kick it in the nuts.
<Zaire> hmm
<Zaire> lol
<draik> I wish T3hWiz0rd
<T3hWiz0rd> excuse me, im on vicodin for injuries right now
<T3hWiz0rd> and that was the most impulsively stupid thing i've done in over two hours
<Zaire> ok the boot loader for kubuntu is much more complex then the redhat9 boot loader
<Zaire> how do I change this
<T3hWiz0rd> Zaire: complex = 1337, redhat = sux
<Zaire> ....yea to an extent it has a few plus sides
<Zaire> not many but a few
<rcarr> Well TehWizord
<T3hWiz0rd> Zaire: don't get me wrong though, I was redhat myslef once. Redhat 8 was my first linux distro.
<rcarr> Eh, nevermind
<Zaire> mandrake 9.2 was my first lol
<rcarr> no picking on someone high on vicodin
<rcarr> I think redhat 8 was my first as well
<rcarr> I was like 8
<rcarr> or 7, one of the two
<T3hWiz0rd> Zaire: was redhat to fedora 1 & 2, stopped my linux usage for a while out of frustration... came back to Fedora core 3, got mad again, went back to windows, came back to Kubuntu 6.0, then suse 10.0, 10.1 back to kubuntu now.
<Zaire> yea fedora sux
<T3hWiz0rd> rcarr: im not high by choice i was hit by a semi
<Zaire> their enterprise editions aren't much better
<T3hWiz0rd> Zaire: fedora core doens't suck so much as its in a perminent beta stage.
<T3hWiz0rd> now suse 10.1... talk about driving your product into a pit of death.
<Zaire> lol yea
<Zaire> I have that one to
<gary_> anyone in the mood to help a noob?
<Zaire> depens
<T3hWiz0rd> right now i run 10.0 on my server, and will always be a loyal lover to it. I hate 10,1, and replaced my desktop of it with Kubuntu 6.06.1
* Zaire runs and hides lol
<Jucato> ok guys let's try to stay on topic, specially when someone needs help
<rcarr> Ow TehWizord, I wasn't implying you were though
<Jucato> gary_: ask away. if someone knows the answer, they'll respond
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: we're talking about linux isn't that *on topic*?
<Jucato> T3hWiz0rd: not directly. this is the Kubuntu support channel.
<gary_> I got kununtu edgy eft runing every thing was fin, then when i moved my computer, opera and firefox won't connect anymore
<Jucato> offtopic chat might be ok from time to time. just make sure that you don't neglect some support questions
<Zaire> sounds like a lan issue or cat5 issue
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: are you sure that you're dns is set up properly?
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: ping your local IP addresses, then ping 4.2.2.1, then ping google.com
<T3hWiz0rd> if one of those fails it narrows the problem down
* Jucato redirects T3hWiz0rd's posts to gary_ 
<dude> hello guys
* Zaire lol
<gary_> how do i do that?
<T3hWiz0rd> son of agun
* T3hWiz0rd punches own head
<T3hWiz0rd> gary_: open up a terminal window and type ifconfig
<T3hWiz0rd> see what your local address is and ping your default gateway
<T3hWiz0rd> if that works, next step is to ping an outside IP address... so type ping 4.2.2.1
<T3hWiz0rd> if that works, try a DNS address... ping google.com
<Zaire> ummm if I do an apt-get remove --purge on kubuntu-desktop should that remove the gui all together cause I most likely won't need it
<T3hWiz0rd> if that fails, we know your DNS servers are wrong.
<T3hWiz0rd> Zaire: or it will eat your liver
<T3hWiz0rd> either way, fun times.
<draik> It's better if you type     ping -c 4 4.2.2.1
<draik> it will go on forever without stating -c #
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: yeah sorry forgot he may not be able to break it.
<Zaire> well cause for me my server only needs to be commandline gui just takes up space and ram
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: used to running pings on sucky wind0wz boxes where its quit ethe opposite lol
<draik> oh yea
<T3hWiz0rd> Zaire: i don't see any problem with it at all... just be careful.
<draik> I learned that in a funny way
<draik> ..........
<draik> ..............
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: lol
<draik> .............
<gary_> it seems ok, btw, konquerer works fine
<draik> Hey! Where's my list of sent/received???
<draik> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> haha...
<Zaire> well i'll be back gonna swap back over to my main machine
<T3hWiz0rd> gary_: then perhaps firefox and the operah directories just have invalid configs?
<T3hWiz0rd> gary_: open a termianl window and type ping -c google.com
<draik> ping -c 4 google.com
<draik> you need the number of pings
<draik> or "count" as they are called
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: gerrr vicodin go easy on me lol
<T3hWiz0rd> gary_: ping -c 4 google.com
<gary_> ping: bad number of packets to transmit
<T3hWiz0rd> gary_: yeah put it as ping -c 4 google.com
<draik> lol, will do
<draik> gary                ping -c 4 google.com
<gary_> worked
<T3hWiz0rd> t3hwiz0rd-server: good to see YOU'RE STILL ALIVE! you bucket lol
<T3hWiz0rd> gary_: okay, so your DNS is set up right then.
<gary_> cool
<T3hWiz0rd> gary_: when this computer moved did you also change the port it was connected in on your router? (if any)
<gary_> no, it's directly connected to a dsl modem
<draik> in the off chance, check the installs
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: if its DSL is ip also changes often
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: perhaps have him dump the local user files for fox and opera?
<gary_> static ip
<draik> I mean the install of the apps he's using
<T3hWiz0rd> ah okay...
<T3hWiz0rd> gary_: lets try a reinstall
<gary_> ok
<T3hWiz0rd> gary_: in terminal sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox
<T3hWiz0rd> gary_: let it finish and then sudo apt-get install firefox
* psb154 wonders about gary's modem...
<T3hWiz0rd> psb154: well hes able to ping DNS
<T3hWiz0rd> psb154: so the modems okay.
<fdoving> gary_: does konqueror work?
<T3hWiz0rd> fdoving: yup he said that does
<draik> Hmmm... is it weird that my desktop has a "Hibernate" option when I choose to sign off?
<T3hWiz0rd> fdoving: i am thinking it may be the local user files for fox?
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: nah normal kubuntu
<draik> ok
<fdoving> gary_: did you configure firefox to use a proxy server?
<draik> just making sure
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: just realize if it goes into hibernate it'll empty the fridge first ;-) lol
<draik> LOL
<draik> Jucato, you're still around?
<gary_> konqerer works, no proxy
<Jucato> yep
<draik> Feeling better?
<T3hWiz0rd> gary_: you can always try reinstalling maybe...
<Jucato> draik: just a bit
<draik> good
<gary_> reinstalled fox, brb
<T3hWiz0rd> gary_: not common on linux but it happens
<T3hWiz0rd> my room is moving
<Jucato> draik: got your problem solved?
<draik> Jucato, wanna fly over and help me?
<draik> no, not fixed yet
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: yeah right like he could manage that ;-)
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: draik is his own problem :-P
<Jucato> draik: lol :)
<Jucato> @_@
<fdoving> gary_: no proxy in firefox?
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: <33 much love :-P
<Zaire> back
<T3hWiz0rd> Zaire: uninstall go smoothly?
<gary_> i mean to say i didn't set any proxy up, it just worked
<draik> T3hWiz0rd, You don't even know the half of that.
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: hahaha
<fdoving> gary_: check proxy settings for firefox please.
<draik> I go by 3 names
<Zaire> haven't done it yet just switched to my main machine
<draik> my gf knows my real name
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: ohh believe me i do i am a category five moron. wherever i walk a desaster shortly folloiws.
<draik> another girl knows me by a 2nd name and a 3rd girl knows me by a 3rd name
<draik> I must be a level 10 moron, I tend to attract Murphy
<fdoving> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> ooh fdoving... btw, your name always gives a picture of a dove in my head...
<Jucato> (told you guys :P)
<draik> Jucato, It's good to know it's not only me :-p
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: such an overparanoia about that stuff.
<fdoving> Jucato :)
<gary_> it just says direct connect to internet
<draik> Great, now I am not connecting to my eth0 device (USB Ethernet)
<fdoving> gary_: ok, that's good.
<Jucato> T3hWiz0rd: not really. there are some cases where valid, ontopic questions get ignored simply because of some offtopic conversation going on. not to mention some people tend to get a bit scared to ask if they see an ongoing conversation
<draik> Network Settings doesn't even see eth0
<seishinbyou> Question: Is it "legal" to use the MS Fonts (Japanese) in Ubuntu, or should I just keep quite about it?
<draik> How do I get Kubuntu to see eth0
<draik> ?
<Zaire> restarting my server and hoping it doesn't crash
<gary_> this happend when i first installed dapper, it seems that i chaneged something in about:config?
<T3hWiz0rd> Zaire: wait i missed what you said t me i was seeing green dots in my head
<T3hWiz0rd> Zaire: did the unijnstall of kubuntu-desktop work all okay?
<Zaire> restarting my server and hoping it doesn't crash
<Zaire> will find out soon
<T3hWiz0rd> Zaire: alright lemme know.
<Jucato> seishinbyou: I think it's legal. but that's just afaik
<T3hWiz0rd> Zaire: i still have a hard time wanting to use kubuntu as my server though, let me know how that all turns out. Till then, i'll stick as suse
<fdoving> gary_: you can try to move ~/.mozilla out of the way, and start with default settings. In a konsole (kmenu -> system > konsole) run 'mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak'
<Zaire> works pretty good so far
<T3hWiz0rd> fdoving: that was my original idea.
<draik> What's faster? PCMCIA Ethernet card or USB Ethernet adapter?
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: im going to say usb2 would be faster.
<seishinbyou> T3hWiz0rd> The company where I work is currently using an Ubuntu box as the web server for the company site.  It works all right, I guess
<T3hWiz0rd> but im probably wrong...
<T3hWiz0rd> seishinbyou: i have a thing about loving YaST for server management... so i have a hard time wanting to give it up.
<draik> hmmm
* Jucato wonders why no one is answering draik... :)
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: i did answer.
<draik> Jucato, I got 1 answer
<Zaire> well Im logged back in via ssh so I take it Im safe
<draik> LOL
<T3hWiz0rd> 00:12 < draik> What's faster? PCMCIA Ethernet card or USB Ethernet adapter?
<T3hWiz0rd> 00:12 < T3hWiz0rd> draik: im going to say usb2 would be faster.
<rcarr> I'm not sure draik, try looking up both of the buses on wikipedia
<rcarr> and check the speeds
<fdoving> draik: usb2. pcmcia got a theoretically maximum of 160Mbps afaik.
<Zaire> well my website is still runing
<Jucato> heheh
<T3hWiz0rd> Zaire: link me
<Zaire> http://foxfire.hopto.org
<seishinbyou> T3hWiz0rd> Yes, I know what you mean.  This Ubuntu server is only for fun I believe until the bofh gets back from holidays and sets it up his own way
<T3hWiz0rd> interesting.
<Zaire> all but a few of the images on the main and gallery page I made myself...I painstakingly did the animated one tonight
<rcarr> I really like kubuntu for the desktop, but Idon't think I would use it for a server
<rcarr> err, *ubuntu
<T3hWiz0rd> rcarr: well that has officially helped make my mind up on sticking in the suse realm for servers
<rcarr> I wouldn't use suse for a server either!
<T3hWiz0rd> what really sucks is that i wish the ubuntu community and the novell community could get along so i didn't have to step on sacred ground when dealing with either.
<rcarr> I think I would use FreeBSD for a server
<fdoving> I use ubuntu for servers and it rocks:)
<draik> I don't get it. Why can't I get an IP from DHCP???
<seishinbyou> I might set one up as a Gaiji server for fun
<fignew> Gaiji?
<seishinbyou> sorry, quick explanation:
<fdoving> draik: is the cable connected?
<draik> Yes
<seishinbyou> In the Japanese language, some people have characters in their name not in the standard educational character set
<draik> fdoving, I have "connectivity" but for some reason I have nothing. It won't register my gateway.
<seishinbyou> The SJIS code is sent to this server and the server returns a bitmap of the character
* Jucato thinks it's his first time to meet a real Japanese Kubuntu user...
<fdoving> draik: if you set a static ip, can you ping the dhcp-servers ip?
<seishinbyou> It's not *that* exciting
<draik> fdoving, If I set it up through "manual" I can go online. But if I go through "automatic" I'm screwed for gateway and IP
<Jucato> for me it is :P
<seishinbyou> We have one guy in our office right now with a non-standard character in his name.   Really messed up the payroll system first month.
<fdoving> draik: i'm thinking maybe a dhcp-server problem? is it a router? did you try to restart it?
<draik> Yes, it's a router
<draik> I will restart in just a sec
<draik> Ok, well here goes
<draik> I'm going to go restart my router
<draik> fdoving, would you think a simple router restart would work or should I do a complete power cycle of my router and modem?
<rcarr> still the same problem?
<Jucato> problem never went away I guess :P
<fdoving> draik: simple restart should work if it has dhcp-server problems.
<draik> 10-4
<draik> ok
<draik> ok
<fdoving> ok?
<draik> I'm bacik
<draik> *back
<fdoving> i'll have to do a reboot to do some partition magic. brb.
<draik> time to see if my laptop can go DHCP
<rcarr> I'm on the edge of my seat
<gary_> hey guys, I've been trying to get my browsers working, and just realized synapic won't connect either
* Jucato pushes rcarr off the edge
<draik> LOL @ Jucato
<rcarr> *is crushed against the edge of his desk*
<Jucato> heh :)
<rcarr> Man, this is an Edgy conversation
<rcarr> like an Eft
<rcarr> haha
<rcarr> hahahaha
<rcarr> harhar...yeah no
<draik> lol
* Jucato waits for draik to reboot
<draik> I think it's the lack of sleep
<rcarr> It's 3:33 here...
<rcarr> AM
<draik> 12:30am here
<Jucato> lol.. rcarr  is on EST
<draik> You're in the EST
<draik> yup, LOL
<rcarr> Yay east coast!
<draik> I'm Pacific
<rcarr> I thought you were somewhere ELSE with a four hour time difference from EST
<rcarr> like the moon
* Jucato is EST +12  hours
<esas> I have made a php code and i want to set in that code a table, and in that table i want to set a php code again , but i don't now how i must do that???
<rcarr> India jucato?
<draik> nope
<rcarr> Kazakhstan, Pakistan, that area?
<draik> try again rcarr
<rcarr> too lazy to check your IP
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> .ph
<Jucato> Philippines
<rcarr> Ah
<esas> i've altready made the table and everything but there's an error that say's there un unexpected "<" it's the < from the table so i cant delete this<
<rcarr> I thought that was Est + 14
<Jucato> nah. 12 hours exactly
<draik> I wish my phone could support more javascripting that it does now. I want to use the online version of IRC while I'm away Halloween and Thxgiving
<Jucato> jmirc?
<draik> cross your fingers/toes/etc... I'm setting up the laptop for DHCP again
<rcarr> !!
<rcarr> Quick, sacrifice 12 goats and 3 virgin pigs!
<draik> I just hope I get an IP address and that it recognizes the darn gateway
* Jucato gets some chalk and scribles on the floor\
<rcarr> *stains chalk in blood*
<draik> LOL
<rcarr> *of Gentoo users*
<Jucato> O_o
<draik> WOO-freaking-HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rcarr> It worked?
<rcarr> It must have been the gentoo ricers
<rcarr> err, users
<rcarr> blood
<draik> Yes yes yes yes yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jucato> ooh hi jende
<jende> Jucato: good Morning, my friend! How are ya?
<Jucato> jende: feeling a bit better. still not fully well though
<jende> Jucato: at least you recover
<Ademan> how can i find out the currently running wm?
<jende> Ademan: wm?
<Ademan> window manager
<Jucato> Ademan: if you're using default KDE, then it's KWin
<rcarr> err, I suppose you could run
<jende> Ademan: Help-> About
<rcarr> ps -A
<Ademan> i'm not on KDE, just people in #ubuntu are useless :-p
<Jucato> jende: that would show the running DE, not the running WM
<sredna> I have a bug related to fonts: The font installer can't show the oblique fonts, neither can kfontinstaller, nor are they selected for printing :(
<rcarr> Ademan, on gnome?
<draik> Jucato, time for the desktop
<Jucato> Ademan: like what rcarr said. ps -A. check for names like kwin, metacity, etc
<Ademan> rcarr: yes, i'm trying to get beryl up, but i'm pretty sure its not running
<Jucato> good luck draik
<sredna> I don't know if this is specific to kubuntu, or if anyone else have the problem
<draik> Thanks
<sredna> Can anyone confirm?
<rcarr> Ah,
<rcarr> How did you try and start it?
<rcarr> for beryl you should have "emerald" and "beryl" showing up in ps -A
<rcarr> emerald is the window decorator, and beryl the manager
<Ademan> i didnt really, i just started up x (startx) from a tty because for God knows what reason, x doesnt start, and i don't get the login screen by default anymore
<jende> Jucato: I had just one coffee so far, so I'm not really awake yet...*g*
<rcarr> Ok Ademan, rather than
<rcarr> "startx"
<rcarr> You are using ubuntu vanilla right? with gnome?
<Ademan> and of course, from the login screen i'd just choose a beryl session, but i dont even get that...
<rcarr> start "gdm" with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Ademan> heh
<rcarr> and you gete a login screen
<Ademan> doesnt do ANYTHING
<rcarr> ah
<Ademan> tried start stop restart
<Ademan> none of them even have any output
<rcarr> ps -A | grep gdm
<rcarr> ?
<draik_> Hello?
<Ademan> i opened up the file, and it looked alright
<draik_> Hello?
<rcarr> ?olleH
<draik_> Ugh
<Ademan> rcarr: no nothing about gdm
<Ademan> wonder if its gdm thats not starting?
<Jucato> draik: what?
<draik_> draik is a ghost
<rcarr> Try just running it
<rcarr> i.e. sudo gdm
<draik_> Jucato, how do I get rid of my ghost?
<Ademan> command not found
<Ademan> i think you gotta start it the way you said
<Jucato> draik: /msg NickServ GHOST <nick> <password>
<rcarr> well, not if it works anythinglg ike kdm
<rcarr> type gdm, then hit tab twice for tab completion
<rcarr> what options does it give you?
<draik> PERFECT
<rcarr> I guess the executable just isn't named gdm
<draik> all is good
<fignew> /msg NickServ identify crazynas
<Jucato> ooh
<draik> fdoving, thatnk you
<fignew> ;)
<Jucato> someone needs to change his password :P
<draik> errr, fdoving, thank you
<draik> LOL
<Ademan> rcarr: gave me gdm-signal
<rcarr> Mm, I don't think that's it
<rcarr> because I have that
<rcarr> and I don't have gdm installed
<draik> kinda like that one post on bash.org... "your password comes up as ******* to me!"
<rcarr> I love that post draik
<Jucato> heh
<rcarr> also, bash keeps on rejecting my quotes
<draik> That's an oldie but a goodie
<rcarr> I just submitted: "robbjedi: Reiser is going to jail! robbjedi: Good thing ReiserFS supports tail packing"
<rcarr> I really expected that to get in, but alas
<rcarr> Ademan: Did you recently dist-upgrade or something?
<rcarr> i.e. are you sure you have GDM installed
<draik> I submitted, "winxp reminds me of my gf. They have an issue and they speak a COMPLETELY different language when I try to find out what the issue is."
<Ademan> rcarr: yeah, i did hehe
<rcarr> Err, Jucato, had you sent a PM to me? I just accidently closed an open window with you and I am not sure if I accidently opened it, or I recieved it
<rcarr> and I am not keeping logs
<Jucato> rcarr: why would I? :P
<rcarr> No clue?
<Ademan> wow
<Ademan> rcarr
<rcarr> Yeah?
<Ademan> you rule
<Jucato> rcarr: no I didn't
<rcarr> GDM wasn't installed? hehe
<Ademan> haha yeah...
<rcarr> I had that problem when I dist-upgraded to edgy a while ago
<Ademan> which begs the question why does /etc/init.d/gdm EXIST ?!
<rcarr> it got rid of KDM and xserver-xorg
<rcarr> it's probably listed as a configuration file
<rcarr> it's just a shell script
<Ademan> yeah
<Ademan> well either way
<rcarr> so it wont be removed unless you apt-get remove --purge
<Ademan> i'm gonna install
<rcarr> Glad it works for you
<Ademan> and restart
<Ademan> and see you all on the other side :-)
<Ademan> thanks a lot rcarr
<draik> See You On The Other Side is a great album
* draik is listening to "Peephole" by System of A Down on System of a Down [amaroK] 
<rcarr> Bye
<draik> bye rcarr
<rcarr> Err, I am not leaving
<rcarr> I was saying bye to Ademan
<draik> whoops
<draik> LOL
<draik> sorry rcarr
<draik> ummm... welcome back?
* Jucato pushes rcarr out of the room "Bye!!"
<draik> LOL
<rcarr> I think Jucato is out to get me
<Jucato> :)
<draik> I know a guy that knows a guy that pushes guys
<Jucato> just waiting for jende to be fully awake
<draik> The final score ~~~~~~~~~
<draik> Jucato 2   rcarr 0
<rcarr> ?
<rcarr> err
<Ademan> alright, reinstalled, lets see how it goes, later all
<rcarr>  /home/$USER/home/$USER/home/$USER/home/$USER/home/$USER/home/$USER/home/$USER/home/$USER/home/$USER/home/$USER?
<draik> Bye Ademan
<gary_> i have a somewhat dumb ???, if i install edgy eft beta will it automaticlly update to rc1
<rcarr> (poor joke in regards to ~~~~~~~~~~)
<rcarr> I think I just made a shell alias pun
<draik> so I see
<Jucato> gary_: yes
<Jucato> and to final release too
<Jucato> you just have to perform the updates
<gary_> thanks
<draik> anyone here having issues with the newest release of amaroK?
<rcarr> No
<Jucato> I really really really really really wish I was on Linux now... I miss using Alt+LMB to move windows...
<rcarr> I was having issues with a previous ititeration of amarok in edgy
<draik> The following packages have been kept back:
<draik>   amarok amarok-engines amarok-xine
<rcarr> in that the browser lagged like heck
<rcarr> If you want them to update, just install the packages manually
<draik> manually?
<rcarr> i.e. run sudo apt-get install amarok amarok-engines amarok-xine
<draik> you mean    apt-get install [package] 
<rcarr> Yeah
<draik> yeah, that fails
<rcarr> with what?
<Jucato> draik: KDE 3.5.5?
<jende> Jucato: whooooaaaa...that coffee is a beauty...3spoons of black gold for one cup, that really wakes me up
<rcarr> err, as in error
<draik> Jucato, yes. KDE 3.5.5
<Jucato> lol
<draik> E: Broken packages
<Jucato> draik: hm... did you check that you still have the appropriate Amarok repos enabled? (not to mention dapper-backports probably)
<Ademan> it worked!
<seishinbyou> Coffee is just too weak, unless you much on chocolate covered coffee beans and wash it down with Jolt or something
<draik> I don't have the backports enabled
<Ademan> now the question is how can i select a beryl session from that? lol
<Jucato> draik: but you have the amarok 1.4.3 repos?
* Jucato personally prefers tea over coffee
<draik> I'm on amaroK 1.3.9
<draik> the amaroK repo?
<draik> yes I do
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> draik: what are you trying to do again?
<draik> update amaroK
<Jucato> to which version?
<draik> what ever the new version is.
<draik> it's in my upgradable section, just not doable
<draik> held back
<Jucato> "Important:  you need to enable dapper-backports to be able to install Amarok 1.4.3. This includes unsupported updates for other popular packages including KTorrent and K3b."
<draik> ok
<draik> one sec
<draik> still held back
<Jucato> of course I presume you "sudo apt-get update" first right?
<draik> yup
<draik> always
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> pastebin your sources.list?
<draik> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<draik> ok, one sec
<draik> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> and probably the error message?
<draik> Jucato, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27446/
<draik> ok, so now it will install amaroK, but it will remove amarok-arts
<Jucato> draik the error message that you get when you upgrade?
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> now it's trying to install?
<zorglu_> !fash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<draik> Jucato, it installed it
<Jucato> ok
<draik> Time to restart amaroK
<Jucato> :)
<draik> updating right now
<draik> sweet, I now have 1.4.3
<draik> Ok, well that was enough troubleshooting
<draik> time for sleep
<zorglu_> $ sudo apt-get install realplayer -> realplayer: Depends: xlibs but it is not installable. <- on a dapper. any suggestion ?
<jende> !realplayer
<visik7> I've a problem with kdm on edgy
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<visik7> anyone ?
<visik7> when kdm start at boot I can't write the password
<jende> visik7: like what?
<zorglu_> jende: good :) but this wont repear the broken pacakge :)
<visik7> but if I do a alt+ctrl+F1 and than back to F7
<visik7> keyboard start to work
<jende> zorglu_: you have multiverse universe and backports enables?
<jende> zorglu_: you have multiverse universe and backports enabled?
<zorglu_> yeah i have :)
<jende> visik7: it works just fine here
<visik7> I know that it works on most platform
<visik7> I need a way to debug it
<zorglu_> jende: what i do is "sudo apt-get install realplayer", the package IS found from multiverse. but the package requires another package called 'xlibs' and this one is not found
<jende> zorglu_: I read that; I'm just trying to figure out why
<jende> visik7: on which platform are you
<visik7> x86
<visik7> I mean
<visik7> I know that it works on most machine
<visik7> s
<jende> visik7: okay, so you're not a 64 box, hmmm...I'm on a x86 to and hadn't had any dramas like you have...weird
<visik7> maybe is a problem due to nvidia drivers/framebuffer/usplash
<marian> hello, i need help with my dpkg, it cannot find dpkg-architecture command ..
<marian> what can i do?
<zorglu_> jende: discussed a bit with packagers and this is likely a broken package
<marian> i've read its a part of the ccp .. but i've installed the full package but nothing happens
<zorglu_> jende: for future reference, the one from dapper-commercial, called realplay, is installable
<Jucato> marian: I think it's in the dpkg-dev package
<marian> ok I try .. ;)
<sacha_> Hello :). When I enable DRI in xorg.conf, the desktop wallpaper, icons and menu stop functioning. No icons present on desktop, default wallpaper. Everything else including taskbar and KDE menu still work. Video card: Radeon 9600. KDE Version: 3.5.3. Xorg Version:7.1.1 Any ideas?
<jende> zorglu_: thanks mate
<jende> zorglu_: had to feed quickly the cats...as they were starving
<marian> it works, thank ya
<Jucato> marian: no problem. (actually just searched for that in Google using "dpkg-architecture package")
<timothy_> anyone get steam to run with the latest version of wine?
<T3hWiz0rd> timothy_: ask about htat in #cedega.
<T3hWiz0rd> timothy_: best place for it.
<visik7> sacha_: how can you have xorg 7.1.1 and kde 3.5.3 there isn't any single kubuntu distro synced to this config
<T3hWiz0rd> timothy_: they can answer all your wine/winex/cedega questions.
<sacha_> i upgraded
<T3hWiz0rd> sacha_: me too, but all i got was this stupid T-shirt.
<Jucato> !xserver-xorg edgy
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 164 kB, installed size 584 kB
<Jucato> visik7: edgy will ^^^
<timothy_> no answer in #cedega
<Jucato> visik7: Edgy will have X.org 7.1 and KDE 3.5.5
<visik7> infact
<sacha_> so no one knows my problem? :(
<jende> Jucato: wondering what kind of mix that is Xorg7.1.1 and KDE 3.5.3...
<Jucato> :)
<jende> sacha_: not really
<T3hWiz0rd> jende: its like replacing the back tires on a ghetto car lol
<jende> T3hWiz0rd: lol
<chx> so no KDE4 yet?
<sacha_> no :(
<Jucato> chx: no
<chx> well, the name Krash suggests some instability :)
<T3hWiz0rd> perhaps.
<sacha_> i was going to get 3.5.5 but by the time i realised i was compiling 3.5.3, it was a bit late
<Jucato> chx: it is. it's very alpha, and meant for developers only
* T3hWiz0rd declairs himself a developer
<T3hWiz0rd> is kde4 supposed to be plasma?
<sacha_> plasma?
<T3hWiz0rd> !plasma
<Jucato> T3hWiz0rd: Plasma is a KDE 4 project
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> it's not a code name
<zorglu_> those cute name are cute but very unexplicit :)
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: so they are sitll just gonna do a minor overhaul i guess?
<Jucato> http://plasma.kde.org/
<sacha_> any screenshots of KDE4 around? i couldn't find any but i really do hope that those KDE4 mockups in kde-look.org end up in there
<Jucato> T3hWiz0rd: no. a very major overhaul
<T3hWiz0rd> or is kde being redone from the ground up?
<sacha_> hah, doubt it
<Jucato> T3hWiz0rd: well not exactly from the ground up. but very major changes
<Jucato> for one, it uses the new Qt4
<sacha_> KDE always has major changes through versions
<Jucato> sacha_: but not like this
<T3hWiz0rd> i just want it to have a more simplified configuration with maybe minus soo so many options
<T3hWiz0rd> it also needs to take on the vista look lol
<Jucato> er...
<sacha_> :S
<MistaED> their toolkit is now based on Qt4 though, which packs 'arthur' for vector graphics, much like cairo for gtk
<Jucato> I won't comment on that
<T3hWiz0rd> i don't mean look like it
<T3hWiz0rd> but become something better
<T3hWiz0rd> compete with it
<sacha_> there is already glass out that looks just like vista, complete with the vista wallpaper
<MistaED> and afaik, they want to incorporate glucose for arthur to perform opengl rendering
<micra> Hi, Does anyone knows how to choose between 2 soundcards? It seems like it is randomly choosen on startup.
<sacha_> i think what you want is beryl/emerald?
<Jucato> well, there's absolutely no reason for KDE to "compete" with Vista. it's a by product, not a goal
<sacha_> checkout this: http://web.archive.org/web/19981205010558/http://www.kde.org/kscreenshots.html
<T3hWiz0rd> sacha_: okay...
<T3hWiz0rd> just some old kde snaps
<chx> sacha_: well, that looks 'unixy' now KDE looks more 'human'
<Jucato> hehe
<sacha_> yeah KDE changes a lot version to version
<chx> sacha_: but even more is always appreciated :)
<T3hWiz0rd> it used to look very windows 9x
<Jucato> There are basicallly no circulated shots of KDE4 yet simply because all the work so far has been about the underlying code
<chx> that's a wise course to take
<draik> I just had some fun telling my dad why Kubuntu is better than winxp
<draik> That was fun!
<Jucato> there have been some interface changes, but they still look a bit like KDE 3
<Jucato> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> i know kde has grown a lot. it used to look very windows 9x ish and became its own life
<chx> 'dad, have you heard of viruses? malware? ok, pop this cd in and forget them.'
<chx> how come MS has not yet been class action lawsuited for that insecure piece of shit?
<sacha_> VirusesIntrudersSpywareTrojansAdware
<draik> chx, I told my dad about my sister's winxp computer... "See, she has it password protected. Now, once I put in this CD, I can see and change those files as I see fit"
<Jucato> lol
<draik> After I showed him, "If you know so much about computers, then why don't you get a job with using this CD thingy?"
<Jucato> not a very good way to convince him, but convincing nonetheless
<chx> *sigh*
<draik> I wish my sis was awake to see this
<chx> I hate when people think that just because I make a good living out of writing web applications
<draik> So dear sis, you think it's safe when you're gone?
<chx> I can support their broken Windows installs :(
<sacha_> well draik, you could stick any OS in and change her files :P
<sacha_> she could enable that disk encryption thing in windows though
<spocky> hello
<T3hWiz0rd> you can see everything on a linux box too
<visik7> anyone with an nvidia with 1400x1050 monitor and edgy ?
<T3hWiz0rd> with just a floppy disk and chown access
<T3hWiz0rd> its not that much better really.
<draik> Knoppix 5.x allows me to write to NTFS and change it accordingly
<sacha_> the kernel lets you
<zorglu_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<zorglu_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Jucato> only one way your sister can block you out. password protect the BIOS and set it not to boot from a CD drive
<sacha_> write to ntfs is sort of borked.. atleast in 2.6.18 kernel.. you cant make file larger
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: same goes for linux thoguh eh?
<fdoving> or install encfs.:)
<zorglu_> draik: seen the ntfs-3g link ? it is for you :)
<T3hWiz0rd> it also can be accessed... very easily, the same as windows.
<Jucato> yeah
<draik> my sis is as good as a door knob when it comes to computers
<Jucato> that's what the cyber cafe near here did. so I couldn't use my Live CD's and had to use their fscking Windows :P
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: so that little factiod really doesn't prove linux security over windows.
<spocky> I have Ubuntu edgy eft beta on my computer installed. Now, I'm thinking about apting the kubuntu-desktop package on my machine. But my thing is, I want to keep GDM as my desktop manager. So if I install kubuntu-desktop, will GDM stay my login manager, or will it be switched to KDM automaticly?
<draik> she works at a law office and her boss tells her to call me for every little stupid issue. I told him, $100 for the first hour, $60 for the remaining
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: if iwant to i can pop my USB thumb drive containing Damn Small Linux onto your computer, chown your / directory, and see your content to my pleasing as well.
<draik> T3hWiz0rd, point being that I can manipulate whatever she is holding sacred in that ugly comcrap box of hers
<fdoving> T3hWiz0rd: you don't even have to chown, as you boot with the auth info on DSL, and you're root. :)
<zorglu_> nothing can counter 'physical access' to the box
<T3hWiz0rd> fdoving: yeah, true.. i was thinknig about recovery console too lol
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: the same is on linux too though
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: you're no safer than she is unless you encrypted your files.
<sacha_> yep
<draik> T3hWiz0rd, Linux owns all. PERIOD
<T3hWiz0rd> draik: not in the way you're saying it.
<sacha_> and windows has encrypt disk option too (atleast in vista)
<T3hWiz0rd> your little security boist is highly innacruate...
<draik> I always liked Spector Pro 5.x
<sacha_> it's not really a positive point for linux
<draik> Nice little untracable app in win
<T3hWiz0rd> sacha_: you can also encrypt content on current-day NTFS, and it works alright.
<sacha_> yeah, wasnt sure if it was in XP or not
<T3hWiz0rd> its there, just not very descriptively lol
<zorglu_> of course you have to trust a company which is known to produce vulnerable system :)
<T3hWiz0rd> zorglu_: even microsoft can't screw up encrpytion.
<seishinbyou> All right, the MS fonts make the whole environment much more readable now
<zorglu_> T3hWiz0rd: dont know where you got that. but every can screw up encryption and ms has done it in the past
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone know what the default apple fonts are called?
<zorglu_> in fact i would say that most screw up encryption :)
<zorglu_> i broked like 3 vpn on linux, aesloop fs and other internet routing protocol
<zorglu_> and believe their security was not high :)
<seishinbyou> 
<seishinbyou> That looks better
<zorglu_> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> ah ok :)
<zorglu_> seishinbyou: btw what is the language codename for chinese ?
<draik> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> lol
<T3hWiz0rd> no one knows the os x fonts?
<MistaED> T3hWiz0rd: lucida grande
<draik> Jucato, what's so lol?
<draik> trying to find out the language codename?
<Jucato> your attempts at !ch and !jp
<T3hWiz0rd> MistaED: thats their default?
<draik> !japanese
<Jucato> there are no registered channels for .ch and .jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about japanese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MistaED> T3hWiz0rd: under linux, luxi and regular lucida is very similar
<draik> I don't think I spelled it correctly
<MistaED> *are
<draik> !japan
<seishinbyou> !zh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about japan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<T3hWiz0rd> MistaED: is tghere a way to use the font on my mac on the linux box? cos i have a mac
<seishinbyou> ha!
<Jucato> lol
<draik> cheater
<zorglu_> thanks :)
<dad> Anybody fancy helping old dog with new tricks?....i.e....Not sure how my username is ok on here but not on ubunto channel??
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<sacha_> dad? lol draik's dad?
<seishinbyou> Oh, but sometimes it is fun to pretend you are a bot
<draik> well dad, use            /nick <new nick name>
<draik> sacha_ I knew that was coming... although I thought from Jucato
<zorglu_> this message should be changed. the 'angry ops' sounds like a threat
<MistaED> T3hWiz0rd: afaik what i did when i had OSX installed on this pc, i just used the linux HFS driver and searched for where it stores fonts, and just simply copy-pasted it into a linux font directory
<Jucato> draik:  my mind is not at its best
<draik> Jucato, but you still wouldn't miss it if you could :-p
<dad> Sorry for being a "plank"...The kubunto channel just takes my username from the system and uses that but ubunto aint having it
<Jucato> draik: if I could, I would have
<MistaED> T3hWiz0rd: it might need a system restart though, also make sure fonts render at sub-pixel with minor/no hinting to mimmick OSX
<Jucato> dad: no problem with your nick
<MistaED> T3hWiz0rd: *system restart i mean xorg restart
<draik> Jucato, I know you would. That's why I laughed when I saw the comment that sacha_ left and thought it was you (until I read the nick)
<T3hWiz0rd> MistaED: well i found a directory to them and used the kde font installer
<T3hWiz0rd> but it doesn't seem to be workin lol
<MistaED> T3hWiz0rd: try as admin so it's system-wide in kcontrol
<T3hWiz0rd> MistaED: i don't see lucidus in the menu though
<timothy_> hey
<MistaED> it's lucida
<T3hWiz0rd> MistaED: yeah, don't see it there
<timothy_> anyone know why steam wont work with wine?
<draik> probably not a good mix anyway
<sacha_> havent tried steam in there yet, but most things need reconfiguring of wine config
<sacha_> and inserting some native DLLs in there
<T3hWiz0rd> MistaED: odd
<T3hWiz0rd> MistaED: i don'[t see it anywhere lol
<draik> Well, it's time for me to crash like winME. Talk to you all later, if you're all still around.
<MistaED> T3hWiz0rd: if you want something easier, i'm pretty sure lucida or luxi could be installed from a deb
<timothy_> sacha_: how can i fix this?
<dad> Jucato...sorry.Are you telling me the username is not a prob.Never used irc before other than quick shot in my dappers kubunto.Thought i`d have another go here on edgy
<T3hWiz0rd> MistaED: i found the fonts online
<seishinbyou> Windows CE+ME+NT, a portable, reliably crashing OS
<T3hWiz0rd> they showq up in the list for kde font installer.
<sacha_> i'd suggest checking out google for other people who try wine+steam
<seishinbyou> Cement for short
<MistaED> lucida seems to be identical to lucida grande for me
<seishinbyou> Anyways, work is finished for me.  Time for dinner
<Jucato> dad: yeah no problem with it
<MistaED> T3hWiz0rd: check the repositories, it could be in there already
<seishinbyou> 
<T3hWiz0rd> MistaED: what should i search for?
<MistaED> sun-java5-fonts contains lucida, just checked
<T3hWiz0rd> MistaED: once it installs should I restart X?
<MistaED> and xfonts-scalable has luxi
<MistaED> T3hWiz0rd: if it doesn't work, yes you should
<T3hWiz0rd> Use of uninitialized value in print at /var/lib/defoma/scripts/gs.defoma line 108.
<MistaED> ttf-xfree86-nonfree * contains luxi, sorry
<dad> This is mad then cause if i switch from Kubunto channel to ubunto channel it dont work the same.I`ll go do some reading and try see what im doing wrong.Actually using "edgy gnome" and no acceess to "KDE" help....DUH!!Tried that "bitchx" but that was even harder
<T3hWiz0rd> MistaED: i installed the java one and still don't see it in the list
<T3hWiz0rd> i see a bunch called like "ae_alarabiya"
<MistaED> T3hWiz0rd: restart xorg
<T3hWiz0rd> alright
<T3hWiz0rd> MistaED: restarted
<T3hWiz0rd> okay
<T3hWiz0rd> i see them lol
<T3hWiz0rd> for general font does os x use Lucida Bright at regular?
<MistaED> T3hWiz0rd: nice, if you want mac-like font rendering do a: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig and then make sure to pick sub-pixel font rendering when it comes to that part
<T3hWiz0rd> well first i want to choose all the fonts to look like it lol
<T3hWiz0rd> lucida bright for regular right?
<MistaED> T3hWiz0rd: no idea, if it looks good then choose it ;) just make sure you have sub-pixel font rendering with no hinting
<T3hWiz0rd> lucida grande for okay
<T3hWiz0rd> MistaED: running it now
<T3hWiz0rd> how should fonts be tuned to screen?
<T3hWiz0rd> native? autohinder?
<MistaED> T3hWiz0rd: not sure what that does, pick whatever is selected by default
<T3hWiz0rd> subpixel rendering?
<Sandman_> bonjour
<T3hWiz0rd> automatic, always, never?
<MistaED> T3hWiz0rd: yes turn that on, always/automatic whatever
<T3hWiz0rd> enable bitmap fonts be default?
<MistaED> in kcontrol you can tweak it
<MistaED> i don't think you do, no
<T3hWiz0rd> okay, it says done
<T3hWiz0rd> restart X
<MistaED> i like greyscale subpixel with no hinting to get the mac font look
<MistaED> when you edit it in kcontrol
<T3hWiz0rd> where in kcontro? the fonts section?
<MistaED> T3hWiz0rd: yeah, think so
<MistaED> bbl
<T3hWiz0rd> im in the anti-aliasing part of it and i don't see grayscale?
<jende> dude_: howdy
<dude_> jende: hello
<Jucato> heh... old friends meet once more :)
<jende> Jucato: hehe
<jende> dude_: is your system running well?even without any betas installed?
<dude_> jende: ya, im happy with my system right now....tnx
<Jucato> good. keep it that way. :)
<jende> dude_: did you read already some manpages?
<dude_> jende: some application issues though
<dude_> jende: manpages
<jende> dude_: argggggggghhhhh
<Jucato> lol
<dude_> !manpages
<ubotu> manpages: Manual pages about using a GNU/Linux system. In component main, is standard. Version 2.17-1 (dapper), package size 400 kB, installed size 728 kB
<dude_> :)
<dude_> just joing
<dude_> just joking
<jende> dude_: haven't I told you to read some manpages to learn a bit bout tools such as apt?
<dude_> jende: ya i will read the manual, nut 4 the meantime, im completing the transition from windows to linux
<dude_> jende: ya i will read the manual, but 4 the meantime, im completing the transition from windows to linux
<jende> dude_: good, but dont mess your system up
<dude_> jende: i need to set up may foot pedal
<dude_> jende: i need to set up may foot pedal
<jende> dude_: what?
<jende> dude_: I've got such things in my car and they don't need to be set up, nor updated or upgra
<dad> I only use windows for 3 or 4 months before i disvovered Ubu etc.That was 3 months ago and windows has been sacked from 2 out of 3 pc`s in the house and i wont ever use wonky windows now that i had a taste of wobbly ones.Still cany get on ubunto channel though...duh
<jende> dude_: I've got such things in my car and they don't need to be set up, nor updated or upgrade
<Jucato> dad: so you're using Ubuntu, but can't get into #ubuntu?
<dude_> jende: im working in a medical transcription company and i need to setup my foot pedal, but i can't get it working
<Jucato> dad: did you try /join #ubuntu ?
<kenny> hi all
<dad> Yup....but i am using edgy\ gnome and only got konversation from synaptic cause i have it on my dappers kde and quite liked it.mabey something different i should be using?????Thanks for helping.I manage some of the "harder" stuff but get lost on the simple stuff...lol
<dude_> jende: im working in a medical transcription company and i need to setup my foot pedal, but i can't get it working, can you help me on this
<hastesaver> dude_, maybe the hardware isn't supported by Linux at all... you should check somewhere
<Jucato> dad: it doesn't matter what client you're using. although I can't understand why you couldn't get into #ubuntu
<dude_> hastesaver: im using wine to run the express scribe software, but it can't detect the foot pedal
<hastesaver> dude_, first  check if Linux has recognised the foot pedal; only then check if Windows programs running under Wine recognise it :-)
<jende> dude_: I guess I cant help you with this
<prophit> good morning world
<dude_> jende: its ok
<prophit> anyone here ever use the lfs kernels?
<jende> dude_: thx
<dad> I gathered that much m8 but im not doing anything different.They were both already there ready to use but i cant sem to access ubunto as i can this.NO DOUBT something stupid im missing or not doing but i cant see what
<kenny_> is there
<kenny_> oops
<kenny_> :=
<hastesaver> dad, maybe it's because it's spelt "ubuntu" and not "ubunto"?
<grothesk> Has someone a clue if nvidia-glx will be updated by ubuntu?
<Jucato> !nvidia-glx edgy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8774+2.6.17.5-11 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<grothesk> That is an old version and has a security issue. 8776 is the patched one.
<dude_> jende: i can't find the manual, i already installed it
<dad> Sorry if im making typo`s anywhere but as i said this and the ubuntO channel were already there(so spelled right:-)....i click on "#kubunto" and i get you`se all fine but if i click on "ubunto" then all i see is..[Notice]  -NickServ- This nickname is owned by someone else..What am i not doing right??
<sacha_> huh? #ubuntu ?
<jende> dude_: where are you looking for the manpages, though?
<Jucato> dad: it means someone already owns that nick
<Jucato> dad: just change your name to something else. like dad0 or dad1 if you want
<dude_> here
<Jucato>  /nick <nickname>
<sacha_> ohh when you join server
<dude_> my box
<T3hWiz0rd> hmmm my splash screen is different and my login screen different on kubuntu now that i reinstalled kwin-crystal
<hastesaver> dad, It is "ubuntU" (ends with an U), not ubunto
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone got any idea how i rechange it back?
<jende> dude_: you'll get the manpages on the console...try man apt
<dad> WHAT...so i can be my system username...ie"dad" on here but will need to change it on the ubuntu channel
<sacha_> T3hWiz0rd: splash screen settings are in appearance, did anything change there?
<T3hWiz0rd> yeah a few things
<sacha_> can just manually change it back?
<hastesaver> dad, and "nickname already owned by someone else" is not really a problem, until the other person comes and kicks you out
<BadRabbit320> cpk2  u awake?
<T3hWiz0rd> the kubuntu one is gone
<Jucato> dad: of course. the IRC client uses your computer's user name. but that doesn't automatically mean that you'll be able to use that in IRC
<sacha_> other people are also using that name :P
<Jucato> your PC and the IRC server are completely independent and separate
<hastesaver> dad, yes... anyone can be "dad" on their own computers; it wouldn't do well to have hundreds of people on #ubuntu with the same name
<sacha_> T3hWiz0rd: "Default" disappeared from splash screen? :O
<T3hWiz0rd> its the kde default though not the kubuntu
<jende> dude_: have 'em?
<sacha_> oh kubuntu one disappeared? i think you can just d/l it again
<T3hWiz0rd> from where?
<dude_> jende: ya, is there a graphical interface maual?
<dude_> jende: ya, is there a graphical interface manual?
<jende> dude_: not really, but you can use konqueror
<Jucato> dude_: in Konqueror, type man:/apt or something like that
<sacha_> well if you cant find it, could always ask someone to send theirs :)
<dad> Right.......i sort of thought that to begin but the someone said"your usernames fine" and so i just thought IF i could use it on this channel then i should be able to use it on the ubuntu channel.I understand that "dad" is mabey a very common username but it was just this accepting it and the "it`s ok" that sort of threw me...sorry
<T3hWiz0rd> its almost as if it deleted my entire .kde folder.
<sacha_> :O
<dude_> jende: i'll just search the web for that manual, pdf format
<sacha_> well if you delete .kde folder, it makes it again when you login
<sacha_> with default stuff.. maybe kubuntu splash screen not in that
<T3hWiz0rd> i know that.
<Jucato> dad: I said that your username's fine, in a way that there's nothing wrong with it. but of course that doesn't discount the fact that there might be someone else using it in another channel. like what happens in #ubuntu
<Jucato> oh.. you don't have to delete the whole .kde directory...
<Jucato> if you do that, you lose *all* customizations you made
<sacha_> yep
<Jucato> you can safely just delete the specific config/directory...
<jende> dude_: you might find something in wikipedia
<sacha_> if you can join this server with your name that means the name isn't being used.. you can join any channel then
<Jucato> but afaik, the default ksplash theme is in kubuntu-default-settings
<dude_> ok, tnx
<jende> dude_: maybe you can browse the debian.org site, too
<Jucato> dude_: you can browse it offline in Konqueror, using man:/
<dad> Sorry m8.....i just assumed that you meant it was ok for me to use.......Theres obviously nothing wrong with the actual name.Not after some ive seen..lol.Thanks anyway.It ALL helps.I`ll go try a new name
<_ZeeO> i'm having a prob with sound it seems like only one sound can play at a time if i'm playing mp3s and a sound trys to play it don't play tillt he mp3 is done
<_ZeeO> then i get like 10 sounds at onec
<T3hWiz0rd> sacha_: i am gonna just reinstall kubuntu desktop
<_ZeeO> .
<sacha_> :O
<T3hWiz0rd> sacha_: no harm in that eh?
<T3hWiz0rd> sacha_: or is that a "Bad idea"?
<sacha_> reinstall as in what?
<sacha_> delete .kde?
<sacha_> or reinstall the OS?
<T3hWiz0rd> sacha_: no, somehow everything got jacked up... sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop
<T3hWiz0rd> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sacha_> oh ok
<Jucato> wouldn't do much good T3hWiz0rd
<_ZeeO> no one ess have this with sound?
<T3hWiz0rd> its not letting me.
<_ZeeO> i'm on a dell laptop
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: it'll reinstall all the default kubuntu packages, will it not? for kde?
<Jucato> T3hWiz0rd: no
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: how can i reinstall those?
<Jucato> T3hWiz0rd: my guess is that it's still installed. just not visible from the Splash Screen options.
<Jucato> try looking for ~/.kde/share/apps/ksplash and delete that folder so that your system will use the default splash settings
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: for record: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings
<T3hWiz0rd> it reinstalls the defaults :-P
<T3hWiz0rd> just did it
* Jucato shrugs
<T3hWiz0rd> all working now too
<T3hWiz0rd> back to normal
<Jucato> so it's back to normal?
<T3hWiz0rd> yeah
<T3hWiz0rd> scared me for a second lol
<Jucato> good for you then
<Jucato> :)
<T3hWiz0rd> i actually like showing off the kubuntu logo when i log in at work
<T3hWiz0rd> didn't want it gone
<maddad> So even on here it changes to "maddad" but still dont work on ubuntu channel.....Mabey i should just install kubuntu desktop here on edgy too:-)....be bloody easier cause i aint getting on to no "ubuntu" channel
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: being the only certified administrator,. i am the only one with authority to choose what OS i run
<T3hWiz0rd> everyone else is stuck on winblows so i can monitor them closer.
<magicmike> Yo jende. How's it going?
<Jucato> hm..
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: and so that they don't break stuff.
<jende> magicmike: not toooooo bad
<magicmike> Good.
<jende> magicmike: and yourself?
<T3hWiz0rd> okay thats enough breaking of the linux for me today.
<T3hWiz0rd> I am goinbg to bed. Laters.
<jende> brb
<magicmike> Good. Thanks. I reinstalled ubuntu onto the new hd and I've got the networking configured. Can we do that update thing again?
<Jucato> bye T3hWiz0rd
<harmental> hi everybody....
<magicmike> Hi
<sacha_> hi
<harmental> how can i convert a png file to a pdf file of the same size?
<prophit> how do i install the flash player from adobe on kubuntu?
<Jucato> !flash
<timothy_> how do i make a program run at startup
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<timothy_> ?
<Jucato> prophit: read that link ^^^^ (works only on 32-bit systems, afaik)
<Jucato> timothy_: put a link to the program in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Jucato> or
<_ZeeO> !soubd
<Jucato> just leave it open before you logout, and if your system is set to restore from a previous session (this is the default behavior) it will open once you log back in
<_ZeeO> !sound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soubd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<magicmike> jende: You awake, mate?
<jende> magicmike: sure am...I shouldn't sleep now as its just noon
<magicmike> Where are you?
<jende> magicmike: germnay
<magicmike> It's 6 am here.
<jende> magicmike: germany
<magicmike> Cool. My best gal pal is from Germany. We've been friends over 25 years. Her name's Ute.
<jende> magicmike: okay...where abouts in G is she?
<magicmike> She lives here in the US. New York state. Not sure where she is originally from but I'll check and let you know.
<jende> magicmike: I've been years ago in NYC, had a nice stay at the paramount hotel
<magicmike> I met her mom a couple years ago when she came here to visit.
<magicmike> I drank there once. LOL
<Jucato> ...
<jende> magicmike: where? at the paramount?
<Jucato> need to take a nap... jende you take care :)
<Jucato> I kinda feel drowsy..
<magicmike> Yea. Well, yesterday I couldn't do the rep updates because of some hash marks that had to be editied out. If you can get me to that sources.list thing again I should be able to edit it and get setup.
<jende> magicmike: press ALT+F2 and type in the commandline box kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<BadRabbit320> hi all, how do I get to use the msttcorefonts(already installed 'and' showing in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts), but not available to use when I try to change my fonts in kcontrol center fonts?
<jende> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<magicmike> I'll have to write these commands down for future ref.
<jende> magicmike: and your sources.list should be like this after you've modofied it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27320/
<magicmike> Just one silly question. Could I have run that command line in console as well?
<jende> magicmike: no, in commandline it is sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list    read man vi
<sacha_> alt+f2 just runs a command in a terminal but doesnt pop the terminal up for you
<jende> magicmike: no, in commandline it is sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list    read-> man vi
<sacha_> you could run it in the terminal, but you wouldnt be able to use that terminal until you closed kate
<jende> sacha_: yep, that's what I meant...just haven't been that precise, I suppose
<jende> sacha_: but I prefer the vi anyway, but not that easy sometimes to use for newb's
<sacha_> yeah i prefer it too :) /search is nice
<jende> sacha_: yep ;)
<sacha_> instead of ctrl+w in nano, etc
<jende> sacha_: vi is just perfect
<sacha_> and to just 'dd' out a line
<jende> magicmike: are you getting there?
<jende> JosefK: howdy
<JosefK> jende: hoi :)
<magicmike> I think so. What's next?
<BadRabbit320> !icoutils
<ubotu> icoutils: Create and extract MS Windows icons and cursors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25.0-1 (dapper), package size 62 kB, installed size 172 kB
<BadRabbit320> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<sacha_> !x11-fonts-corefonts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11-fonts-corefonts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tony_> Good morning. I need help installing a webcam.
<jende> magicmike: so, you've saved the changes
<jende> tony
<jende> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ubuntu_> hi peeps 1syt time Linux user here,.ne 1 know how i be able to connect and see/download from my local network (all winXP)
<tony_> Hi jende
<jende> !webcam
<tony_> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<magicmike> Yea. Take a quick look. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27458/
<hyper> how can I mount .cue files?
<hyper> hello abattoir :)
<jende> magicmike: well done
<abattoir> hi hyper :)
<magicmike> Thanks. What's next?
<abattoir> hyper: how are you?
<hyper> doing fine :)
<abattoir> great :)
<jende> magicmike: now open a console (Alt+F2)
<hyper> what about you?
<hyper> always helping other people in here?
<abattoir> doing fine as well :)
<magicmike> Yup
<abattoir> hyper: no, haven't been very active here for the past few days... having exams
<jende> magicmike: and then type: sudo apt-get update
<skahead> hat hier jemand kgamma am laufen?
<hyper> abattoir: I hope they went/go well
<hyper> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<skahead> sry wrong channel
<abattoir> hyper: thanks :)
<abattoir> hyper: they have been going well, so far ;)
<hyper> abattoir: good to hear :)
<ubuntu_> ne 1 can help me to get my local network ,.working on Kubuntu
<hyper> abattoir: may I have a guess: It's computer science?
<magicmike> And hope it doesn't wipe out my network this time. LOL
<ubuntu_> so i can take sum linux programs from my other PC
<jende> magicmike: is the update running?
<hyper> ubunut_ what doesn't work?
<ubuntu_> well it says its not running
<magicmike> Done. Do I now sudo apt get install?
<jende> magicmike: what was it again you wanted to install?
<hyper> abattoir: I don't have a registered nick so I can't query you :) anyway, seems you're studying the same as I do :)
<skahead> has someone kgamma running?
<abattoir> hyper: oh ok, really? that's nice :)
<ubuntu_> If i go to Network service it says " Zeroconf-Deamon (rndnsd) not running
<newRunner> is any package listing to see in the web about CD and DVD packages of kubuntu?
<magicmike> I wanted to install a firewall, multimedia codecs and perhaps a newsreader that handles nzb files.
<hyper> abattoir: now I should be working on my master thesis in law... but I find every excuse to not work on it... e.g. like checking how it would be to found the Pirate Party in Switzerland ^^
<jende> magicmike: yep, thats what it was ;-)
<abattoir> newRunner: one sec... for Dapper?
<newRunner> yes
<abattoir> hyper: heh :P
<newRunner> I want a full list of CD and DVD
<jende> magicmike: here we go -> type: sudo apt-get install menus kmyfirewall libxine-extracodecs
<tony_> How do I add lines to the source list?
<jende> tony_: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<sacha_> newrunner: dvd+rw-tools ?
<magicmike> Reply: E: Couldn't find package menus
<sacha_> full list would be on a rep site
<abattoir> newRunner: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/6.06.1/kubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-i386.list is for the cd
<jende> magicmike: here we go -> type: sudo apt-get install menu kmyfirewall libxine-extracodecs
<hyper> ubuntu_ what does that demon do?
<newRunner> and for dvd ?
<ubuntu_>  shud be conecting me to my local network i think
<ubuntu_> i got 3 more pc's running on Win XP
<abattoir> newRunner: http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/kubuntu/6.06.1/release.1/kubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-i386.list is the dvd
<ubuntu_>  got sum stuff on it for Linux i want on here
<abattoir> newRunner: be patient :P
<magicmike> That s screwed things up huh? LOL
<tony_> Thanks again jende
<ubuntu_> like gd virusscan and stuff
<newRunner> very thanks abattoir....
<hyper> ubuntu_ well, networking worked for me right out of the box after I set the correc ESSID :)
<abattoir> newRunner: no problem :)
<ubuntu_> how and where i do that ?
<ubuntu_> im 1st time linux user :p
<ubuntu_> was curious about it
<jende> tony_: no worries, you're welcom
<jende> tony_: no worries, you're welcome
<hyper> ubuntu_ hmmm, you are in Kubuntu right?
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu why do you need a virus scan program ??
<ubuntu_> yes ,.runnin from cd still havent full inbstalled it
<ubuntu_> might be doing that in bit
<hyper> ubuntu_ oh... not sure if wireless runs from the live cd
<jende> magicmike: what has things screwed up?
<hyper> but if you have a normal ethernet card
<ubuntu_> hmm i have wireless but not on this pc m8
<ubuntu_> i do
<hyper> ubuntu_ KStart (Button) --> System Settings --> Network Settings
<magicmike> Nothing. Just did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and now waiting for it to finish.
<ubuntu_> im there
<hyper> is eth0 activated?
<ubuntu_> and can see my ethernet card
<jende> magicmike: how many packages will it download?
<magicmike> A lot.
<ubuntu_> uhm think so its saying @ interface eth0
<jende> magicmike: in numbers?
<hyper> does it say enabled?
<jende> hyper: what about kdesu route?
<harmental> how can i convert a png file to a pdf file of the same size?
<ubuntu_> yes m8
<hyper> routes is also correct?
<ubuntu_> im running it in Dutch so had to look lolo
<jende> harmental: open the png in openoffice writer and export it as aPDF
<magicmike> 374 upgraded 8 new
<hyper> correct gateway and correct interface?
<jende> magicmike: thats brill
<harmental> jende: thx!!
<jende> harmental: you're welcome
<ubuntu_> im not sure ,.gonna have to take a look on other pc for that now
<magicmike> After that continues I should run sudo apt-get install menus and then sudo update-menus?
<ubuntu_> thnx neways ,.ima have a look :)
<jende> magicmike: yeah, but its menu not menus
<hyper> ubuntu_: just check that all the settings are correct in there
<magicmike> Okay. Thanks.
<tony_> Does Kubuntu have or can I get a program that I can make a Recovery image of my machine so I can back my hd up in case I mess something up?
<jende> harmental: make sure that "automatic fileextension" is enabled!!!
<jende> tony_: sure
<hyper> tony_: http://www.howtoforge.com/howto_linux_systemimager
<jende> tony_: in the menu -> system -> keep
<tony_> I'm new and I would hate to lose all the things you guys have helped me get. I don't think I can remember how to get them back.
<tony_> Thanks again jende
<jende> tony_: have it?
<hyper> tony_: I setup a wiki for myself with all the things I do in here... so if I need to set up the machine again I can just mainly copy'n'paste from there :)
<tony_> Maybe ounce I know what I'm doing ....I can do the same!
<sacha_> im wondering if compositing works for anyone? i get this big mess of overlapped windows.. what's it meant to look like?
<hyper> tony_: well, it's just a bit aid for me... people have helped me with so many things there is no chance I can remember all of that :)
<tony_> This is the main thing I get confused with Linux. I ran the Easy Cam program. It finished...thats it. Where did it go..?
<Tm_T> sacha_: Well, if you use translucency, it will come a mess with multiple windows. :)
<tony_> It seems every time I try to install something it does that. I can never find it.
<jende> tony_: it should be in the menu -> multimedia section if everything went fine
<hyper> tony_: no clue where it adds icons in kubuntu... however I think you should be able to just run it from bash:  EasyCam
<jende> tony_: but that's just a guess, cause I don't have it installed
<sacha_> it's even a mess with 1 window.. the taskbar is transparent but the window goes all black and stuff changes colour with mouseover.. also gets very slow
<sacha_> tony_: it installed a module for your webcam?
<sacha_> what was it called?
<Tm_T> sacha_: Sounds fun, can you take a pic?
<tony_> I typed Easy Cam in the run command...it asked for the passwod...the screen flashed...thats it. Its not anywhere...
<sacha_> i can barely find the apply button to change it back when i do it :P i'll just try alt+f2 and typing snapshot
<hyper> tony_: not with a whie space between it
<tony_> I think thats what it was supposed to do sacha_
<hyper> tony_: EasyCam
<sacha_> tony_: you know the module name? try sudo lsmod
<sacha_> oh btw alt+f2 doesnt work for me now that desktop is failing
<jende> tony_: whats the brand/model of your webcam?
<tony_> Logitec QuickCam
<sacha_> there's many many types of quickcams...
<sacha_> messenger, express, web, .. ?
<hyper> fusion
<jende> sacha_: it should be either the pwc module oor the spca5xx
<CVirus> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<sacha_> if you have your kernel automatically load modules, you shouldn't have to ever 'find it' tony_
<sacha_> but if you know the name, you can modprobe it
<jende> sacha_: try sudo modprobe pwc
<magicmike> Yea, mine is Logitech Quickcam Messenger. I'll check out your instructions when I'm ready to install it.
<sacha_> not me jende :P
<jende> sacha_: true...ooooops...
<jende> tony_: try sudo modprobe pwc
<jende> tony_: that is AFAIK the most common module for Logitech QuickCams
<BadRabbit320> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<josh_> What font on kubuntu MOSTLY resembles Arial on windows?
<sacha_> just download the arial font josh_ :)
<sacha_> you can download microsoft core fonts
<josh_> Will it work on kubuntu?
<sacha_> yes
<josh_> Oh :o
<josh_> Sweet thanks :d
<sacha_> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<josh_> How would i install it? or where? i'm new on kubuntu, used ubuntu for a little bit, but i can't find the repositorys on kubuntu :x
<jende> josh_: as the msttcorefonts are *optional* in the repo *multiverse* you want to change your sources.list
<hyper> josh_: the reposirotires are at the same place  /etc/apt/sources.list
<josh_> ok ty
<jende> magicmike: are you still downloading?
<jende> tony_: we need, before you do a modprobe the output of 'lsusb'
<sacha_> i think he's using terminal as a user, so he needs sudo lsusb
<jende> tony_: and it can be happen that is a bit of a hassle to get the camera working properly
<josh_> On ubuntu there was sympatec (sp) or whatever to get programs, is there something like that for kubuntu? and where is it?
<jende> tony_: true, sometimes I think people should know *sudo* after they've used like 4-5times
<hazard2> dselect
<hazard2> ???
<jende> josh_: adept???
<sacha_> it might be a bit hard on him if he tries lsusb as user and it says command not found :P might think it wouldnt work as root either
<hazard2> or that
<sacha_> System->Adept i think
<josh_> Er, i don't know what it's called on kubuntu, on ubuntu there was a place where i could open and it would give me a list of repositorys and i could find what i need, download, and install from there. It was like, sympantec or something.
<sacha_> yes josh :)
<sacha_> front-end for apt-get
<jende> josh_: taht is adept -> packetmanager
<hazard2> I tghought you were talking about CLI stuff
<josh_> it isn't under system. :x
<sacha_> ok, not sure where it's under, just a guess :P
<sacha_> Settings?
<jende> josh_: it is here on dapper and edgy in the section system, as the first program
<hyper> josh: from bash you could use aptitude
<jende> magicmike: ???
<sacha_> yay it was system :)
<magicmike> Yupper.
<magicmike> Still doing it's thing.
<josh_> Search ftw, found it
<davide_> ciao a tutti
<davide_> ciao jende
<Tm_T> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<davide_> ah sorry
<davide_> i forgot
<Tm_T> ;)
<jende> hey davide
<jende> davide_: I found a driver for your printer
<davide_> there are news jende
<jende> what was the model again?
<davide_> yesterday i spent about 2 hours to understand
<davide_> the problem
<davide_> and at the end
<davide_> i was able to install drivers
<jende> davide_: Brilliant!!!
<davide_> but the story has not finished,unfortunately
<davide_> eheheh
<davide_> now when i try to print
<davide_> the printer doesn't start
<jende> davide_: but at least you've learned a bit and understand a few things better now
<davide_> sure
<davide_> i'm understanding each day more
<davide_> and i'm loving Ubuntu
<tony_> Does Kubuntu auto detect when you plug something into a USB port? I'm wondering if my USB ports are working.....
<jende> davide_: so what printer was it again?
<davide_> it's Canon i250
<jende> tony_: what do you want to plug into the USB ?
<davide_> tony_ it doesn't recognize my usb
<josh_> How do i give Adept administrative privelages?
<sacha_> type in password? it should just prompt you josh_
<tony_> I'm still messing with the webcam... jende
<jende> davide_: give a min and I'll post you a Link to get the right printerdriver, okay
<josh_> Hmm,
<josh_> No, it didn't prompt and it sais it doesn't have administrative properties
<jende> tony_: what tells you sudo lsusb?
<sacha_> if for some reason it isnt, just run adept from alt+f2 as user: root
<davide_> yes jende i'll wait
<davide_> ;)
<davide_> it's so beautiful this community,everyone offers his help!
<sacha_> click options on the alt+f2 dialog to have the change user part appear
<davide_> wonderful!
<BadRabbit320> is there a newer ver of kde (i have 3.5.2) and if so, how do i update it?
<sacha_> 3.5.5 BadRabbit320
<sacha_> does it not show that version in Adept? :S
<tony_> jende: it just puts the cursor all the way to th left of the screen and sits there.
<josh_> How do i make it, so when i hover over something on the bar the bubble doesn't pop up and give a summary of it or whatever..?
<jende> tony_: no output at all?
<tony_> Nope.
<jende> tony_: sudo lsusb
<sacha_> whoops jende.. cant run it as sudo either
<sacha_> have to run it as root
<jende> sacha_: I said sudo lsusb
<sacha_> yeah sudo doesnt work
<fildo> hi all
<jende> sacha_: thats weird
<tony_> jende: same thing
<sacha_> bash-3.1$ sudo lsusb
<sacha_> sudo: lsusb: command not found
<sacha_> $ lsusb
<sacha_> Bus 1 Device 2: ID 09da:022b A4 Tech Co., Ltd
<jende> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sacha_> tony_: type in: su -      and then your password and then: lsusb
<sacha_> that is, your root password
<josh_> Is there a terminal command i can type to get the basic microsoft fonts?
<jende> sacha_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27464/
<apokryphos> josh_: install msttcorefonts from multiverse
<tony_> jende: su: Authentication failure
<sacha_> yeah jende, it musnt be in the bin folder for user, only for root
<josh_> Type that in terminal? or 'multiverse'?
<apokryphos> tony_: what are you trying to do?
<apokryphos> josh_: use Kubuntu's package manager
<jende> davide_: bad day, though
<apokryphos> josh_: first you'll have to add the multiverse repository -- for how to do that, please see the FAQ in the channel /topic
<davide_> jende why you say this?
<davide_> there are not drivers?
<jende> davide_: just tested the driver and that driver doesn't work at all
<sacha_> tony_: you have to use root password, not user password
<davide_> ah ok
<davide_> What luck!!
<davide_> eheheeheh
<D4m4ge> hello
<davide_> no but it's really strange
<jende> davide_: there is one which got tested and approved, the thing is that this driver cost money
<D4m4ge> uh...did i just make a /who command?
<D4m4ge> i did not ask anything...
<davide_> that the driver i have
<tony_> jende:  i did.
<davide_> fonction for others but not for me
<davide_> it's absurd!
<tony_> I mean sacha_
<sacha_> it's not your sudo password
<jende> davide_: no its not absurd that is the businesspolitic by canon and lexmark
<davide_> but i thought than canon was one of the societies that offered supports for linux
<tony_> sacha_: if i change to a root Konsole it lets me in...
<jende> davide_: have a look at: http://www.turboprint.info/
<sacha_> ok go to a root konsole, then do: lsusb
<davide_> jende:  but i need to connect to a dialer
<host-one> ciao a tutti
<tony_> sacha_: the cursor goes all the way to the left of the screen and sits there
<magicmike> Be back in a few. Getting kids ready for school.
<davide_> to download this driver
<davide_> ?
<jende> davide_: noooooo
<sacha_> i don't know then :S
<jende> davide_: whats your email addi?
<davide_> it's davideniko@libero.it
<tony_> I'll have to try this again later...Time for work.  Thanks guys!! jende and sacha_
<jende> davide_: just downloaded the driver and will sent it now to your address
<davide_> jende i really thank you
<jende> davide_: its on the way; its kinda huge the file - 6.xMB's ;-)
<michi_> hi, does anybody know if it is a problem having 2 GUI's installed at the same time?
<davide_> ah ok
<sacha_> no problem michi_ :) none that i have come across anyway
<michi_> ok, thanks. than i will install xfce now....
<davide_> jende i go for 20 minutes
<davide_> see you later?
<jende> davide_: the upload is now on 50%
<davide_> ah ok
<jende> davide_: I'll be back in lets say 45mins
<davide_> 20 minutes and i'll be here
<davide_> so,see you later
<davide_> and thank you jende!
<jende> davide_: I've got to go quickly to get some food will be back in 45mins,okay
<jende> davide_: see ya
<jende> see ya soonish folks; need some food
<josh_> It's not letting me fetch updates after adding the universe and multiverse repositorys. =[
<livingdaylight> guys where is teh dictionary that comes in Ubuntu by default?
<livingdaylight> is that just a Gnome feature or does KDE have the same or equivalent dictionary feature?
<MistaED> livingdaylight: afaik kde does have it, it might need enabling in kcontrol
<magicmike> Yo jende. Guess what?
<josh_> Jende left for food.
<livingdaylight> MistaED: i figured it must. KDE has everything afaik
<livingdaylight> MistaED: but where?
<magicmike> After reboot, my only networking option is the dialup modem. Okay, thanks.
<livingdaylight> MistaED: kubuntu doesn't have kcontrol - do you mean system settings?
<MistaED> livingdaylight: lemme look, i'm in gnome at the moment but i do have kcontrol
<MistaED> yeah if that has it
<MistaED> you can still run kcontrol from the terminal
<josh_> Anyone know why it won't let me fetch updates after i added universe/multiverse repositories? =(
<MistaED> livingdaylight: it's under kde components > spell checker
<livingdaylight> MistaED: found it in system settings but how to bring spell checker to the desktop?
<MistaED> livingdaylight: not sure, i just know it did have that option ;) sorry
<MistaED> konqueror might have an enable/disable itself
<livingdaylight> Anyone know how to bring the dictionary to the desktop
<sacha_> there's probably something on kde-apps for that
<sacha_> oh yeah konqueror has spell check
<livingdaylight> i want dictionary, not a spell checker
<sacha_> ohh dictionary
<livingdaylight> an independent dictionary apart from any webclient
<MistaED> oh sorry livingdaylight, i think there is a tool somewhere but it logs into a website
<livingdaylight> sacha_: yes, please
<sacha_> use 'dict' :) it's very nice dictionary i used in Hiweed
<livingdaylight> a dcitionary client like in Gnome
<livingdaylight> why this doesn't come default i don't know - it does in Gnome/ubuntu
<livingdaylight> sacha_: do i have to install it then?
<sacha_> yeah
<Moffia> Hello
<livingdaylight> sudo apt-get install dict ?
<sacha_> not sure if it's in your rep, try it
<sacha_> try: dictd
<sacha_> nvm that's daemon
<sacha_> dict-wn ?
<pinchartl> hi
<pinchartl> I need to install Linux on an "old" computer (400MHz, 128MB of RAM). I'd like to get reasonable performances, and don't really care about the eye candy but need an easy to use (for non geeks) desktop environment. would kubuntu do ?
<livingdaylight> sacha_: dict should work but didn't from command line, due to dependency or somthing. but synaptic apparently did
<livingdaylight> sacha_: so now where is it?
<sacha_> try: dict ?
<hazard2> pinchartl: it'd be slow, but it'd work.
<pinchartl> hazard2: how slow ? usable ?
<hazard2> if you had more ram you'd get much better perforemence
<hazard2> I'm not sure.
<pinchartl> the computer is not mine, I can't add more ram
<hazard2> it would depend on what it decides to load (or what you tell it)
<hazard2> whose is it?
<pinchartl> its a university computer
<hazard2> I see...
<hazard2> well...
<pinchartl> I'd go for more RAM if I could
<hazard2> how big is the harddrive (and you wouldn't happen to know if the drive is ultra-66 would you?)
<Moffia> You can try DNS
<hazard2> becuase if you've got a nice drive which is fast, the lack of ram might work out
<pinchartl> hazard2: SCSI harddrive, 8GB if I remember well
<Moffia> And 400MHz isnt that great
<Moffia> I'd say get atleast 1GHz
<hazard2> Also having a 3d card (a REAL non-INTEGRATED) one would probably help
<pinchartl> Moffia: DNS ?
<Moffia> Damn Small Linux
<hazard2> hey, kubuntu runs fine on this 733 P3.
<Moffia> Wow!
<Moffia> Even with that eyecandy of KDE?
<hazard2> yes
<Moffia> Amazing...
<Baffy> nice
<livingdaylight> where is this friggin dictionary?
<hazard2> with 512ram though
<pinchartl> Moffia: wouldn't that be DSL ? :-)
<Moffia> Erm, woops
<Moffia> My bad haha, DSL, yep ;)
<Moffia> it's like 80MB
<sacha_> livingdaylight: the dict command didnt work?
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: in konqueror -> dict:someword
<livingdaylight> i type dict in command line it just gives me the version
<hazard2> And if this machine had a decient harddrive (as in one that isn't 4gb and only ultra33), it would go a good bit faster too
<livingdaylight> and dict --help
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: or install kdict
<sacha_> ah kdict, thanks apok
<Moffia> Kubuntu 92% yay
<livingdaylight> i just want a gui in my applications menu so i can transfer it to my taskbar - even better!
<MistaED> pinchartl: do you need .deb/apt-get? i'd consider zenwalk 3.0 but the package management isn't as good being slackware-based
<sacha_> livingdaylight: try kdict (apokryphos suggestion)
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: is that the one? thx bux
<hazard2> pinchartl: you could try it, you'd need the 'alternate' installer CD since the normal one will load a GUI you don't have enough ram for.
<Electrolyte[V2] > GRRR!!!
<livingdaylight> *bud
<apokryphos> np
<MistaED> pinchartl: it's orders of magnitude faster than ubuntu on old hardware, it uses xfce4.x though
<hazard2> but really, the only way to see if its ok for you is to try it.
<Moffia> Kbuuntu 99% downloading w00p w00p ^^
<pinchartl> ok thanks for your help everybody
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: how do i now find it in my applications menu?
<sacha_> livingdaylight: go to menu editor and add it in if it isnt there
<hazard2> in regards to the performence of kubuntu on this 733, it plays most of my videos more smoothly than my faster machines (given they run either windows or mac os, and x11 seems to have better hardware RTC support on linux than either of the latter)
<sacha_> it's probably in edutainment or something..
<livingdaylight> sacha_: and where is the menu editor :)
<MistaED> hazard2: how much ram though? kubuntu is unusable with 128mb i tested it myself
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: don't know, I never use the k menu. Just alt+f2 -> kdict someword (or just plain kdict)
<hazard2> 512 for me (-32 I think for giving integrated graphics something decient to use)
<MistaED> the guidance didn't help either using python
<sacha_> Settings->Menu Editor
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: that takes too long
<livingdaylight> i want dict on my taskbar for immediate reference/use
<livingdaylight> sacha_: lol, guess where?
<hazard2> wow...
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: no, it's way faster -- that's the whole reason I don't use the k menu -- takes too long.
<hazard2> that's impressive (in that weird geeky way)
<sacha_> where?
<apokryphos> livingdaylight: taskbar, or in the menu?
<sacha_> edutainment?
<livingdaylight> sacha_: applications/internet/more applications
<sacha_> lol
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: taskbar
<apokryphos> then make a shortcut there
<hazard2> playing an AVI though a network connection is only using <20% cpu (including everything presently running)
<livingdaylight> apokryphos: then it is right there without altF2
<sacha_> we thought you were talking baout Kmenu
<sacha_> but yeah just add it into taskbar yourself as a shortcut
<livingdaylight> sacha_: well, usually its in the k-menu first and then i can make a shortcut from there
<Windwalker> Hi. I just started the installer (Kubuntu 6.10) and I do not see reiserfs?
<apokryphos> Windwalker: it's not supported on Ubuntu
<Windwalker> apokryphos: but in ubuntu i have dapper with reiserfs
<sacha_> im on reiser right now :)
<livingdaylight> Windwalker: ubuntu uses ext3
<apokryphos> Windwalker: perhaps that's when support was dropped
<livingdaylight> Windwalker: you can use reiserfs though if you prefer
<sacha_> fdisk and then mkreiserfs
<hazard2> what are the alternitives for an aim client to Kopete and Gaim?
<Windwalker> I do not see it in the drop down menu
<sacha_> you dont like newest kopete? :( :P
<hazard2> I don't like all the options....
<livingdaylight> Windwalker: are you suse user?
<BonBonTheJon> sacha_: whats the newest version
<Windwalker> are you satisfied with ext3? Is it stable after power down states?
<sacha_> yeah wind, i think you'd have to do it manually... they dropped support cause of reiser being accused as a murderer
<Windwalker> nope
<hazard2> (I'm used to apple's iChat, lame as it may be, its nice and simple)
<Windwalker> just tested Ubuntu dapper and was happy, but now want Kubuntu 6.10
<apokryphos> sacha_: who did?
<sacha_> a lot of distros dropped reiser support after Hans Reiser was accused of murdering his wife
<Windwalker> :)
<Windwalker> kidding???
<sacha_> no
<apokryphos> sacha_: can you name one?
<sacha_> ubuntu?
<Windwalker> yes
<apokryphos> sacha_: no, that's not when they dropped 'support' for it.
<sacha_> there's quite a lot, i think suse too? and fedora
<Windwalker> can you suggest something else but really stable I am going to set up terminal server...
<Windwalker> not distro
<sacha_> they said they were considering dropping it before, but that just tipped it off
<Windwalker> filesystem
<livingdaylight> maybe Hans had a good reason for murdering his wife?
<apokryphos> sacha_: I presume you mean SLED, in which case you'd be wrong too, they still support it.
<livingdaylight>  :p
<sacha_> windwalker: you can still use reiserfs just have to do it manually
<Windwalker> livingdaylight: I guess so
<Windwalker> cfdisk way?
<sacha_> yes
<Windwalker> 10x
<hazard2> +3
<Windwalker> sacha_: you said you use reiserfs. Do you find it stable...better than ntfs for example. I am not very familiar with unixfs regarding stability yet
<Windwalker> ext3 vs. reiserfs in matter of reliability
<apokryphos> reiserfs has certain advantages over ext3, and visa versa
<apokryphos> most stability reiser issues are ancient, but some still float about
<hazard2> ntfs makes me want to die.
<Windwalker> not speaking about advantages but stability
<sacha_> i have never had any problems with any filesystem, can't say really
<hastesaver> sacha_, no, they had announced dropping support long before he was even accused. The reason was that no one was maintaining reiserfs, and it has nowhere to go
<apokryphos> reiser outperforms ext3 on most I/O operations
<sacha_> i know that haste, but they (not just ubuntu) said that it tipped it off/ fasttracked t if you will
<Windwalker> not a performance issue but stability is my concern
<apokryphos> hastesaver: if you're talking about SLED, once again -- support isn't being dropped, just it's losing its default fs status
<apokryphos> Windwalker: I've used reiser for quite some time and I've never had any stability issues with it
<apokryphos> though they also take quite a bit longer to mount than ext3 partitions
<Windwalker> that was the question :) 10x
<hastesaver> apokryphos, oops, sorry
<hazard2> I use whater the linux installer decides to use.
<sacha_> yeah, even after they drop 'support' you can still use reiserfs
<hazard2> of course...
<hazard2> it wouldn't be linux otherwise
<sacha_> but a lot of people who use ubuntu tend to go with default
<sacha_> so if you change default, you'll get a lot moving to whatever next is
<jende> davide_: hi
<jende> davide
<jende> <davideniko@libero.it>:
<jende> 193.70.193.96 failed after I sent the message.
<jende> Remote host said: 552 Error: message too large
<hazard2> make the message smaller and try again
<jende> hazard2: *ggg*
<sacha_> lol
<hazard2> ???
<jende> hazard2: if I could, I would...unfortunately I can't make it smaller for davide as it is now
<sacha_> dont think problem is on jende's side
<jende> davide_: wake up, italian
<davide_> we jende
<davide_> hi
<davide_> why this error?
<davide_> maybe the email space is less
<jende> davide_: so, do you have another mail addi to where I can sent you the driver?Your provider said, that he had to reject the message/attachment as it is to long
<Nexus> I have recently installed Kubuntu on my laptop. My laptop contains several extra buttons on the front of it and the top which control music and other commands. These aren't working which I expected. I was wondering how I could get them working.
<davide_> maybe i can give you an hotmail account,i think it accepts
<davide_> davideniko@hotmail.it
<jende> davide_: check your settings, maybe your not allowed to receive messages which are larger than 5Megs or something
<davide_> jende we test with this last email
<BonBonTheJon> Nexus: you have to set them up, i'm looking for the tutorial
<davide_> i remember that "libero"doesn't give the possibility to receive mails larger than 4 mb
<sacha_> hotmail doesnt allow more than 1MB (as of 4 months ago, dont know now)
<sacha_> try gmail, i think that's 10MB
<apokryphos> closer to 3GB actually =)
<sacha_> per message
<jende> davide_: or create an account on Yahoo they accept large mails and get back to me
<sacha_> received
<apokryphos> oh right, yeah
<davide_> ok
<davide_> give me 2 minutes that i create an account with yahoo
<jende> yahoo accepts up to 10MB AFAIK
<jende> and gves you 1Gb for free
<BonBonTheJon> Nexus: follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=12159 but where it says something about gnome disregard, kde's keybinding is in the control panel under international for some reason
<sacha_> i like gmail better :P quicker to setup too
<Nexus> cheers, bonbon
<jende> sacha_: haven't used freemailers for ages, so I Don't knonw which is faster to setup...
* BonBonTheJon bows
<davide_> jende well davidenikol@yahoo.it
<jende> davide_: it's on the way
<davide_> ok,wonderful
<davide_> jende sorry but this is a tested driver?
<jende> has anyone used turboprint in here?
<Carbon_Monoxide> Hello everybody!
<jende> davide_: sure is
<Acidic32> how do i play .wmv files?
<jende> Carbon_Monoxide: hi
<Carbon_Monoxide> jende: Hi
<jende> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Acidic32> k
<jende> Acidic32: refer to these manuals
<mikeeagles> Yo jende.
<mikeeagles> Guess what?
<jende> mikeeagles: howdy
<jende> what?
<jende> mikeeagles: I need coffee?
<jende> mikeeagles: I need smokes?
<jende> mikeeagles: come on tell me what happened
<mikeeagles> After the reboots, I'm back where I was yesterday. No internet connection and the dialup modem being the only connection device listed.
<Carbon_Monoxide> What is the different bewteen typing "sudo apt-get install kde" and "sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop"?
<MDCore> hey all. I can resize my ntfs partition non-destructively from the livecd but not from a kubuntu install. Is there a reason for that ?
<jende> Carbon_Monoxide: kubuntu-desktop are neccessary files and packages to get the kubuntu desktop and the KDE is basically all you need to have KDE as your DM
<jende> mikeeagles: thats more than just weird
<mikeeagles> Something about that dist-updates doesn't like my networking.
<jende> mikeeagles: by the way...why did you do a reboot anyway?You don't have to reboot
<mikeeagles> It said it needed to reboot following that.
<jende> mikeeagles: thats weirs, too
<jende> mikeeagles: thats weird, too
<mikeeagles> Good thing I did anyway or I would not have known until later that it was screwed.
<Carbon_Monoxide> jende: Thanks! I'm a rough image of it now. Does it mean "installing kubuntu-desktop" has acutally installed all "install kde" packages?
<mikeeagles> Any idea how to get it to recognize other connection options or should I go back to square one again?
<jende> Carbon_Monoxide: nope
<jende> mikeeagles: just trying to get you back to live, but give me few secs to think of a nice and smooth way, okay
<mikeeagles> I'm not becoming a fan of this op sys.
<jende> mikeeagles: there must be something weird going on with your wlan card, it was wlan wasn't it
<mikeeagles> i'll be away from the computer for 10-15 minutes. Yes.
<davide_> sorry jende but you're just uploading?
<gakko> KUBUNTU
<mikeeagles> But why when you install the opsys does it offer both options to connect but after that dist-upgrade it only has dialup modem option?
<mikeeagles> Something in that upgrade wipes out the wlan settings, drivers, etc.
<Carbon_Monoxide> jende: I just thought "apt-get install kde" is the subset of "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Windwalker> Help please. Kubuntu did not let me use reiserfs as a default filesystem. I setup everything fine with cfdisk. Now the installer want to reformat them with ext3. How can I force it to use reiserfs???Help plz
<Windwalker> It says "Filesystems used by system /,/boot, /usr /var ...should be reformattes = understand replaced with ext3 :(((((
<jende> davide_: it should be there now
<Windwalker> Can I trick it somehow???
<davide_> now i test
<jende> mikeeagles: still there?
<jende> mikeeagles: open a console and tell me what you get with: sudo iwconfig
<jende> mikeeagles: hello???
<Windwalker>  Help please. Kubuntu did not let me use reiserfs as a default filesystem. I setup everything fine with cfdisk. Now the installer want to reformat them with ext3. How can I force it to use reiserfs???Kubuntu 6.10 latest
<jende> Windwalker: I guess you can't. Anyway reiserfs isn't as good as ext3
<Windwalker> :)
<Windwalker> good point
<Windwalker> Anybody using Kubuntu 6.10 with reiserfs???
<mikeeagles> Okay.
<jende> mikeeagles: now tell me what you get if you do on a console a sudo iwconfig
<mikeeagles> No wireless extensions.
<eth0> can anyone help me with xawtv
<eth0> ?
<mikeeagles> lo no wireless extensions sit0 no wireless extensions.
<pansy> hi folks
<davide_> jende nothing has arrived
<jende> mikeeagles: I'm actually working on your pprob is a friend, so answers will come a bit slower than usual
<Windwalker> Anybody using Kubuntu 6.10 with reiserfs???
<davide_> eheheheh i'm lucky like always?
<mikeeagles> I can just reinstall and not do the dist- upgrade.
<jende> mikeeagles: nope
<jende> mikeeagles: wanna know whats happening, eventhough we'll get you back to Live
<fjsanchez> Hi
<jende> mikeeagles: the wlan card was an internal one, right? If so, pastebin the output of sudo lspci
<mikeeagles> Aw man. I did that last night and it took me over a half hour to type all that stuff. I don't have an internet connection on that machine so I can't copy and paste it.
<jende> mikeeagles: you posted last nite, true.I'll find it in the archive
<mikeeagles> Cool.
<Carbon_Monoxide> The KDE 3.5.5 is not on dapper's repo?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Cadmo> e aee pessoal
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jende> mikeeagles: do this now: sudo pppoeconf
<Cadmo> algum brasileiro ai??
<jende> mikeeagles: will that find your wlan card?
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<jende> davide_: did the file arrive?
<jende> BluesKaj: howdy
<BluesKaj> hiya jende
<jende> Carbon_Monoxide: kde 3.5.5 will be launched with edgy on 26/10
<davide_> jende not yet
<BluesKaj> kde 3.5.5 is available for upgrade
<BluesKaj> from older versions
<Carbon_Monoxide> jende: how about dapper?
<mikeeagles> No ethernet card found. Run modconf When modconf run it says command not found.
<jende> mikeeagles: to run modconf you have to tell modconf which module you want to configure
<jende> mikeeagles: eventhough, you have to run it as rot <sudo>
<mikeeagles> What module is it?
<Carbon_Monoxide> BluesKaj: hela! I've read the news on KDE. KDE 3.5.5 is available for upgrade, but there is no package on dapper's repo yet?
<BluesKaj> I'm using it as we speak in dapper
<BluesKaj> gotta find the right
<BluesKaj> repos
<apokryphos> Carbon_Monoxide: kubuntu.org
<Carbon_Monoxide> BlueKaj: ahhh! did you grab it from main repo?
<ubuntu> hi from all
<jende> davide_:
<jende> <davideniko@yahoo.it>:
<jende> 4.79.181.135 failed after I sent the message.
<jende> Remote host said: 554 delivery error: dd This user doesn't have a yahoo.it account (davideniko@yahoo.it)
<apokryphos> hello
<Carbon_Monoxide> apokryphos: thank you!  :)
<BluesKaj> sorry Carbon_Monoxide, i don't remember...I'm old and i keep changing my sources list to keep it uncluttered
<BluesKaj> hey apokryphos , how's things
<davide_> jende it's the wrong address: it's davidenikol@yahoo.it
<davide_> with the "l"after the o
<davide_> "l"like life
<davide_> ;(
<apokryphos> BluesKaj: hi, things are good, yeah =)
<jende> cpk2: are you there?
<jende> fdoving: ping!
<fdoving> jende: ack.
<jende> fdoving: hi!Hope you're well...
<jende> fdoving: do you know if on the dapper Install CD is modconf?
<fdoving> I am.
<fdoving> jende: what do you mean  'is modconf? ' contains the 'modconf' program?
<Carbon_Monoxide> BluesKaj: you find your KDE 3.5.5 running stable?
<jende> fdoving: I mean due to the fact that mikeeagles has lost his Wlan stuff and pppoeconf can't find a card a solution would be to run modconf, but it needs to be installed with apt. As he has no connection to the web with that machine it would be just awesome if modconf could installed with the Install CD
<BluesKaj> yes Carbon_Monoxide...very stable ,no probs
<fdoving> jende: does he have the live-installer-cd or the alternate cd?
<jende> fdoving: the live installer, AFAIK
<Carbon_Monoxide> BluesKaj: Thanks old dude! I almost finished the update  :)
<BluesKaj> cool Carbon_Monoxide, glad to hear it
<BluesKaj> :)
<jende> mikeeagles: have you got the Live Installer CD downloaded or the Alternate?
<fdoving> jende: doesn't look like modconf is included.
<Carbon_Monoxide> done it! and gotta reboot and see the new KDE
<jende> fdoving: have you got an idea?
<fdoving> mikeeagles: didn't you have a acx 100 wlan?
<jende> fdoving: he has that
<jende> fdoving: lspci said it
<fdoving> jende: then the modulename is 'acx_pci' if i recall correctly.
<mikeeagles> I've got the Live CD but get lots of I/o errors when trying to install from that so I've been installing from A DVD rom From Linux format LXF83
<fdoving> he probably need some firmware though.
<mikeeagles> I have a
<mikeeagles> US Robotics 22mbps
<mikeeagles> pci
<jende> mikeeagles: try this sudo modprobe acx_pci
<jende> mikeeagles: the stuff you posted yesterday tells different. US Robotics is just the Brand, the internals are the most important thing and hat says
<davide_> jende (i know i disturb) but i want to know if you're resending the file in the correct mail.Tnx
<jende> that you have TI Texas Instrument ACX100 WLAN 22mbps card
<mikeeagles> Fatal: mod ule acx_pci not found.
<jende> mikeeagles: try this sudo modprobe acx_100
<mikeeagles> That's what it says. TI acx100
<jende> davide_: got sent and should be....there now
<fdoving> jende: i think it's 'acx' only.
<Carbon_Monoxide> hela BluesKaj! I'm back!
<jende> mikeeagles: was TI acx 100 the ouput of modprobe acx_100
<jende> mikeeagles: if not try sudo modprobe acx
<Carbon_Monoxide> The new KDE has installed a whole bunches of sxxx onto it.
<mikeeagles> Fatal: mod ule acx__100 not found
<jende> mikeeagles: if not try sudo modprobe acx
<Carbon_Monoxide> oh my god
<mikeeagles> Just comes back to the prompt:
<fdoving> mikeeagles: that means success.
<mluser-work> Does anyone know if there is a .deb package for flash 9 available for ubuntu/kubuntu yet?
<mikeeagles> If you say so.
<jende> mluser-work: yep there is one
<jende> mikeeagles: great, so the module got loaded
<mikeeagles> If you say so.
<jende> mikeeagles: now we should try a sudo ifconfig
<jende> mikeeagles: now we should try a sudo iwconfig
<jende> davide_: it came back again
<mikeeagles> Both?
<jende> mikeeagles: give iwconfig a gou
<jende> mikeeagles: give iwconfig a go
<davide_> jende i don't know why
<davide_> if you write the correct address
<mikeeagles> No wireless extensions
<jende> davide_: I'll check
<jende> mikeeagles: now try ifconfig
<davide_> but it's not possible to send it via Irc?
<BluesKaj> dcc?
<jende> davide_: my fault...now it should bealright
<jende> mikeeagles: what tells you ifconfig
<jende> mikeeagles: what tells you ifconfig?
<davide_> ah ok
<davide_> i'll wait
<hazard2> *test*
<jende> mikeeagles: ???
<BluesKaj> 
<mikeeagles> Ifconfig gives me the following: Link encap: Local Loopback inet address:127.0.0.1 Mask 255.0.0.0 inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host UP Loopback Running MTU:16436 Metric:1 RX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0overruns:0frame:0 TX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0carrier:0 collisions:0 txquequelen:0 RX bytes:672 (672.0 b) TX bytes: 672 (672.0 b)
<jende> mikeeagles: now try sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.111
<days44> hi
<jende> days44: hi
<jende> mikeeagles: hope it works
<hazard2> how can I configure the automoutner installed by default with kubuntu?
<fdoving> hazard2: go to settings:/Peripherals/media in konqueror.
<hazard2> huh?
<fdoving> hazard2: open konqoeror, in the address field, type: 'settings:/Peripherals/media' and press enter.
<hazard2> hmmm...
<fdoving> hazard2: you can also go to 'settings:/' and browse from there if you want to.
<hazard2> that's not quite what I need...
<fdoving> what do you need then?
<hazard2> well
<hazard2> when I plug in say a USB key
<hazard2> it makes the icon on the desktop-
<hazard2> then when I open it, it can't mount it.
<hazard2> I've got autofs installed, and it does it fine.
<hazard2> I was hoping I could reconfigure whatever it is that makes the icons to just point things to the configured autofs mount points.
<hazard2> (since they work better)
<fdoving> don't know where you can do that.
<hazard2> thanks for tryin though
<jende> huuh...mikeeagles gone...
<jende> davide_: its there isn't it
<knubbe> is it possible to upgrade to efty or do i have to do a clean install?
<davide_> jende: it's arrived
<tomaz> it's possible to upgrade
<Dr_willis> edgy :)
<tomaz> but a clean install is safer
<davide_> now i'm testing the setup
<Dr_willis> I advise clean installs also.
<knubbe> hah, i meant edgy :)
<jende> davide_: good
<tomaz> ppl, how can i manage the autostart process on the edgy?
<Dr_willis> which autostart process?
<knubbe> tomaz: do i need the cd or can i upgrade via apt somehow?
<sacha_> i still have no desktop icons, alt+f2 not working and no right click menu for desktop ::(
<jende> knubbe: you can easily upgrade via apt
<knubbe> Dr_willis: id rather not loose my home-dir.
<tomaz> you can update via apt
<tomaz> you just need to add the edgy repositories
<Dr_willis> knubbe,  thats why i put /home on its own partition.
<tomaz> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_willis> Upgrades can cause issues..
<tomaz> yeh, *never* put your home directorie on the same partition that  / is
<jende> knubbe: sudo sed -e 's/\sdapper/ edgy /g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikeeagles> Watch that apt-get dist-upgrade, it wipes me out everytime.
<knubbe> oh well. too late for that now. its already in /
<crrj> it is possible to move it to another partition
<jende> knubbe: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_willis> of course ive had issues with upgrading and keeping the gnome/kde settings.. often they confuse the newer versions of gnome/kde - oddly
<jende> mikeeagles: you're with dapper
<mikeeagles> Yea, I've been told I'm pretty Dapper. LOL
<jende> mikeeagles: so, what did you get as a result?
<knubbe> crrj: is that easy?
<jende> knubbe: sudo apt-get -f install
<mikeeagles> I posted it in the channel.
<jende> mikeeagles: haven't seen it, sorry
<tomaz> ppl, how can i configure the boot process of the Edgy Eft?
<davide_> jende bad news
<davide_> i did the setup
<crrj> knubbe, fairly straight forward, take a look at this: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<davide_> all was ok
<mikeeagles> No such device
<ubuntu__> awesome
<davide_> i start installing my printer
<ubuntu__> kunbuntu > mandriva
<davide_> every config i do
<crrj> It's been a while since I've moved directories to new partitions / drives, but it wasn't difficult.
<davide_> my print doesn't go!!!
<Dr_willis> tomaz,  the services are all started using the SysV init system. theres several sysv config tools out.
<knubbe> crrj: thanks
<sacha_> can anyone help me? no desktop icons, no alt+f2, no right click menu, it uses the wallpaper from login (not the normal wallpaper) -- everything else works fine
<tomaz> the edgy is sysv?
<tomaz> i thougth it was upstgart
<fdoving> tomaz: kmenu -> system settings -> adavanced [tab]  -> system settings.
<tomaz> upstart *
<jende> mikeeagles: do this now: kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<jende> davide_: maybe you've done something wrong
<davide_> i don't know what wrong i did
<jende> davide_: I can't tell from here and I can't install turborint on here either
<davide_> i think everythink i've done is correct
<fdoving> tomaz: it is, but it is still compatible with the sysv init way, for now.
<jende> can someone help davide with turboprint?
<davide_> but i installed it
<davide_> but every port i put
<davide_> doesn't turn on my printer
<Dr_willis> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Dr_willis> i wonder if we are going to have to splut the channels into a #ubuntu-lts and #ubuntu-edgy :)
<sacha_> ok, so why would those things happen? im thinking whatever process handles the desktop is frozen
<sacha_> anyone know which process that is?
<jende> whom of you has used turborprint?
<tomaz> ahh
<tomaz> nice =)
<tomaz> i managed, tanks =)
<jende> sacha_: what tells you 'top'?
<mikeeagles> interfaces - kate shows different interfaces with one being auto wlan and it has the name of my network and the wireless key listed. Guess that shows it exists.
<sacha_> i didnt see anything interesting there
<sacha_> most cpu used up is from arts (playing music?)
<jende> mikeeagles: so, its not wlan0 its just wlan?
<sacha_> 1%
<mikeeagles> auto wlan0
<seele> i did a system upgrade and my wireless device disappeared.. any ideas what to try first?
<sacha_> then X with 0.3% cpu and top with 0.3% cpu, all the rest with 0
<sacha_> similar with memory
<knubbe> the partitioning-thing seems too complicated. i dont have enough disk-space to do such thing. ill upgrade instead of clean install.
<mikeeagles> Seele: Same here. Getting help right now.
<seele> mikeeagles: what kind of card to you have?
<mikeeagles> US Robotics
<jende> mikeeagles: ifup wlan0
<seele> hum
<jende> seele: it has an acx_100 chipset
<mikeeagles> Yea.
<jende> mikeeagles: sudo ifup wlan0
<mikeeagles> After that last command you gave console says kbuildsycoa running... ScimInputContextPlugin()
<knubbe> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<mikeeagles> sorry coca
<jende> mikeeagles: huh...???hmmm...
<mikeeagles> I brought up another console. It says failed Set failed on Wlan0. Failed to bring up wlan0
<jende> mikeeagles: kdesu kate /etc/modules
<davide> jende
<davide> well
<davide> good news
<jende> mikeeagles: and see if this file has the entry *acx* if not, please edit in there acx. Then save the file and reboot
<jende> davide: the printer works?
<davide> i moved some options and the printer has printed the test page of turboprint
<davide> Very good thing!!!
<jende> davide: yep, that's good news
<davide> eheheeh yes
<davide> but now
<davide> i tried to print a word file
<davide> but
<davide> nothing
<mikeeagles> It has lp, mouse
<jende> mikeeagles: okay add acx to it; save the file and make a reboot
<mikeeagles> Sorry lp, psmouse
<ubuntu__> What the ??? Windows C: prim partition is 65GB, but kunbuntu install is seeing 30GB NTFS + 35GB free space. WTF??
<jende> davide: is the new printer your default printer? have you made that?
<davide> yes i did that
<davide> but nothing
<davide> i'm trying to reinstall
<Dr_willis> ubuntu__,  freespace as in the windows drive is only half full?
<jende> davide: if you have the print-dialog open is the printer which comes up the one you installed with turboprint? is in that box another one?
<mikeeagles> Rebooted. What next?
<Dr_willis> vs. Unallocated drive space  - as in C: is only a 32 gb partition.
<jende> mikeeagles: sudo ifconfig
<davide> jende when i open the printer config,i find the turboprinter printer config
<davide> but it doesn't function
<davide> now i'm doing other tests
<mikeeagles> Same info as before.
<jende> mikeeagles: sudo lsmod
<jende> is the acx module loaded?
<mikeeagles> IT shows acx in the usbcore line
<craftycorner> hello
<jende> mikeeagles: okay
<davide> jende
<davide> so
<davide> i was able to let the printing starting
<davide> GOOD
<jende> davide: yeah, well done
<Igor_V2> hi...anybody knows a website to get subtitles? :T
<davide> but when it starts, it prints at the end the logo of "turboprint purchase"
<craftycorner> I updated my sources.list.  what's the command for getting my mp3's going?
<jende> craftycorner: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<craftycorner> thanks
<jende> mikeeagles: so, can you pastebin just the bit which is in /etc/network/interaces re the Wlan entry, if I'm not asking foor toooo much *g*
<craftycorner> E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<craftycorner> jende, can we talk private?
<jende> craftycorner: just pastebin your sources.list
<SHRIKEE> hi all
<jende> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> !pastebin
<SHRIKEE> *question* ^^
<Jucato> lol
<jende> Jucato: howdy, you're back
<mikeeagles> And where do I find this /etc/network/intefaces?
<ubuntu_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<jende_> mikeeagles: sorry, kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<SHRIKEE> anyone know where i can make things like  work?
<jende_> Jucato: where have you been?
<SHRIKEE> ...
<Jucato> 1) sleeping, 2) played for a while
<Jucato> (notice there was no "dinner" in between)
<jende_> Jucato: and no dinner???poor bugger..hehehe
<craftycorner>  /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<SHRIKEE> anyone know where i can make things like  work?
<Jucato> jende_: physically hungry, but no appetite to eat anything...
<jende_> Jucato: I know that feeling just way to good
<davide> jende sorry
<jende_> davide: yep...
<davide> there is a way to take the driver of turboprinter
<Jucato> ...
<davide> and using them to start a new configuration
<jende_> davide: what do you mean?
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27480/ was my result
<davide> i mean that
<davide> this turboprint makes operate my printer
<davide> but
<jende_> craftycorner: I don't need the result, I need the sources.list
<jende_> craftycorner: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<davide> at the end of the printing it shows a message "This is Turboprint...to print without this logo purchase a license.."
<davide> now
<davide> if i discover where turboprint writes drivers
<davide> i can use those drivers
<davide> for another configuration
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27481/
<jende_> davide: well, I'd say if you need the printer I would simply purchase the Linux Version which isn't expensive anyway
<jende_> craftycorner: your sources.list is wrong
<davide> but paying is the only way?
<craftycorner> how do I get it right
<jende_> craftycorner: I'll correct it and you can modify it with kate, give me a minute to modify it
<davide> with the money i have to spend,i can buy another printer
<craftycorner> thank you
<mikeeagles> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27482/
<craftycorner> davide, you can do a windows/linux dual boot if you can't afford a 2nd printer and have windows laying about
<davide> yes
<davide> it's a solution
<craftycorner> what i had to do
<davide> but i wanted to delete winzoz
<davide> and to let operative my Ubuntu
<craftycorner> so did i, but my hardwaer wouldn't play ball
<davide> but i think it's not possible now
<jende_> craftycorner: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27483/
<davide> jende
<SHRIKEE> anyone know where i can make things like  work??
<jende_> davide: you can do that online
<davide> thank you for everything
<craftycorner> np
<davide> you're a friend!
<jende_> davide: go to www.turboprint.info
<jende_> davide: I'm just trying to help a bit
<jende_> craftycorner: see the difference?
<craftycorner> checking
<jende_> davide: simply purchase your version online and you can get rid of windoof
<DjDarkman> hy ,are the repository`s down?
<DjDarkman> Failed to fetch http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/q/qt4-x11/qt4-dev-tools_4.2.0-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb  404 Not Found
<davide> eh it's the only way
<davide> but i want to waste other time
<craftycorner> yea, it's only something k!
<davide> to try to solve without paying
<davide> ;)
<knubbe> not good. i get alot of errors while upgrading dapper->edgy
<craftycorner> how do i get owner as root?
<craftycorner> says owner is other
<jende_> Jucato: can you have a look at mikeeagles posting @ pastebin
<jende_> Jucato: its the 27483
<jende_> Jucato: its the 27482
<craftycorner> jende, i'll get a pic of the folder in question
<Jucato> jende_: sorry, I'm not familiar with networking :(
<DjDarkman> is something wrong with the repositorys or what?
<jende_> craftycorner: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jende_> craftycorner: the password you'll be asked for is the one you have configured for sudo
<pattieja> hello
<craftycorner> right
<jende_> fdoving: may I ask you to have a look at mikeeagles posting @ pastebin? Need to pick up quickly something, but wont leave Mike aone
<pattieja> is anyone using Kubuntu on Intel iMac?
<craftycorner> ok, now what
<jende_> craftycorner: have you modified it as I have pasted it?
<craftycorner> yes
<craftycorner> pasted your modified version to it and saved
<fdoving> jende_: sure, url?
<jende_> fdoving: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27482/
<jende_> fdoving: thanks a lot
<jende_> craftycorner: in a console sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<jende_> brb
<pattieja> I am specifically having issues with switching users from the KDE menu (either from an already logged in user's account or from the KDM login screen) and switching virtual displays.  Whenever I attempt Ctrl-Alt-F<anything>, KDM seems to start a new login session
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27489/
<craftycorner> now i can't launch kate at all
<jende_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27491/
<jende_> bfn
* Jucato steps back and watches as jende_ takes on all questions
<BluesKaj> hey jende_, I had my network (windows) printer up and printing fine but I had to re install it . It's connected to a USB hub on my windows pc ...the test page sets up to print but then stops and freezes as if it ran out of info or something.
<fdoving> jende_:  "i face wlan inet dhcp" is wrong should be "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" - and the 'i face' for all the other interfaces is also wrong, and should be replaced by 'iface'
<fdoving> jende_: like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27492/
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<BluesKaj> jende_:  I'm trying to print form my Kubuntu machine to the windows printer.
<MilhousePunkRock> I am having a few problems with Edgy...
* Jucato focuses spotlight on jende_
<mikeeagles> Sorry there is no space between them. I screwed that up. It's iface.
<BluesKaj> Jucato: perhaps you have experience with this ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I have no printer...
<BluesKaj> bummer
<fdoving> mikeeagles: ok, then just change wlan to wlan0 on line 17. (of the paste)
<MilhousePunkRock> Let's start with something simple: When KDE loads, exactly at the same time as the third screenshot here: http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution_sm=Kubuntu%206.10%20RC
<MilhousePunkRock> The screen goes all white except the icons for a moment
<MilhousePunkRock> After that KDE is there
<chx> hi. if I have /boot on one disk and / on another , can I umount & remove /boot after booting?
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anyone have the same issue or even a solution?
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: i suspect that has something to do with RANDR.
<mikeeagles> Same thing with the wlan. It is wlan0.
<MilhousePunkRock> That's a beginning, fdoving...
<fdoving> mikeeagles: ok, then you should be all good afaik.
<MilhousePunkRock> Anything I can do about it?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey TheGateKeeper!
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: Hiya
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: not sure. checking..
<craftycorner> in my root folder, there is a file.  the fact I can't open it in kate to look at it, should i worry?
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: you could try asking also in #ubuntu+1
<craftycorner> wtf did I do?
<MilhousePunkRock> Good idea, Jucato
<TheGateKeeper> craftycorner: Run Commond... kdesu kate <filepath>
<fdoving> craftycorner: what's the filename?
<jende_> fdoving: I'm back
<mikeeagles> What if I uninstall the card, reboot, shut down then reinstall. Will that do anything to correct the problem?
<craftycorner> sources.list
<sacha_> hehe
<jende_> mikeeagles: nope, I would say
<TheGateKeeper> craftycorner: Run Commond... kdesu kate /etc/sources.list
<craftycorner> got the bugger open, now I am looking at it.
<mikeeagles> Then I should just reinstall the whole program and forget doing a dist-upgrade.
<fdoving> mikeeagles: follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx111
<pointwood> hi, trying to upgrade to edgy rc but it fails with this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27494/
<craftycorner> I will post what it looks like
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27495/
<TheGateKeeper> craftycorner: what's the problem?
<craftycorner> that's in the root directory
<craftycorner> making sure i don't got one
<craftycorner> cuz my mp3's won't play
<craftycorner> nor will my mp4's or other non-free codecs
<craftycorner> and it's too snug in this drive for noncompressed files
<mikeeagles> Thanks for the help. I don't see how that will help since it worked perfectly until I did dist-upgrade but I'll look at it.
<MilhousePunkRock> pointwood: Does it really fail or does it just give the errors? perl and the locales were a little troublesome when I upgraded to edgy
<TheGateKeeper> craftycorner: I use amarok using xine engine & libxine-extracodecs
<pointwood> MilhousePunkRock: check last lines
<craftycorner> amorok won't play the codecs, how do i get it to do so?
<fdoving> mikeeagles: i suggest reading through it before doing anything, there are some tips & tricks at the bottom iirc.
<TheGateKeeper> craftycorner: what have you installed?
<pointwood> MilhousePunkRock: it seems to be a problem with x11
<MilhousePunkRock> !multimedia > craftycorner
<MilhousePunkRock> Did you try to update that manually, pointwood?
<jende_> mikeeagles: It'll help cause it seems to be that the acx_xxx driver in Dapper is buggy
<pointwood> nope
<jende_> mikeeagles: If only I would have found that site, a big thanks to fdoving
<jende_> fdoving: thank you, what a nice Wiki
<MilhousePunkRock> pointwood: I doubt anyone upgraded without errors in just one turn... ;-)
<jende_> fdoving: that explains a lot, though
<craftycorner> do I got everyting in my sources.list for all this?
<craftycorner> so I can use my synaptic to grab packages?
<TheGateKeeper> craftycorner: you haven't told me what you have already instaled
<MilhousePunkRock> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<jende_> craftycorner: your sources is wrong!
<pointwood> MilhousePunkRock: that might be true and I don't consider that to be positive ;)
<craftycorner> ?
<hyper> abattoir?
<jende_> craftycorner: you have copied simply all the lines of pastebin even within the numbers
<craftycorner> I don't understand
<MilhousePunkRock> pointwood: Well, I was really looking forward to edgy due to some trouble with my GFX chip and the old kernel, but it's no better now
<jende_> craftycorner: and the numbers are the problem
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir is eating, will be back in about 20 minutes
<craftycorner> get rid of the numbers?
<mikeeagles> That site deals with an acx111 based device and I don't get the expected output when I run the check.
<jende_> craftycorner: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<craftycorner> still open
<pointwood> MilhousePunkRock: dpkg -i <package> seems to give me the same error
<pointwood> including the perl stuff
<jende_> craftycorner: what you'll see is that each line begins with a number starting with"1"
<jende_> craftycorner: am I right?
<MilhousePunkRock> did you try dpkg-reconfigure -a
<craftycorner> right
<MilhousePunkRock> I had to do that after a failed upgrade
<craftycorner> get rid of those?
<jende_> craftycorner: delete them
<craftycorner> ok
<jende_> craftycorner: safe the file, close kate
* Jucato never so this much activity in #kubuntu for a few days :)
<MilhousePunkRock> pointwood: You could try apt-get -upgrade xwhatever -f
<pointwood> MilhousePunkRock: trying the reconfigure one now - the -f doesn't change anything
<craftycorner> ok, saving file, closing kate
<jende_> open a console
<craftycorner> open
<MilhousePunkRock> tbh, I am anything else but an expert, I only know that steered around the errors for me, pointwood
<craftycorner> konsol open
<jende_> craftycorner: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> (sudo apt-get update first if he modified anything in sources.list)
<jende_> Jucato: right
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27496/
<jende_> craftycorner: you forgot the update, as said earlier
<jende_> craftycorner: sudo apt-get update
<craftycorner> tell me how
<craftycorner> got game now
<craftycorner> now we do the codecs,
<craftycorner> same probs
<TheGateKeeper> craftycorner: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<MilhousePunkRock> !easysource < craftycorner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource < craftycorner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MilhousePunkRock> !easysource > craftycorner
<MilhousePunkRock> This way... :-D
<Jucato> hm...
<mikeeagles> Thanks, jende. Take care.
<Jucato> this line is my biggest concern: "Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or. is only available from another source"
<jende_> mikeeagles: I'm quite sure that once you have followed the Wiki you'll be more than just fine
<TheGateKeeper> !libxine-extracodecs
<jende_> mikeeagles: even with updates & upgrades
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<MilhousePunkRock> how do I look up which version of a package I have installed again?
<jende_> TheGateKeeper: multiverse is enabled
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: apt-cache policy <package>
<Hawkwind> MilhousePunkRock: dpkg -l package
<craftycorner> how do I add these to my sources.list?
<jende_> craftycorner: they are already in there
<Jucato> er.. yeah that too
<Jucato> hi Hawkwind
<mikeeagles> I'm not wired for this. Thanks anyway.
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Morning
<Jucato> evening! :)
<jende_> mikeeagles: you're in the states right?
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato:  pop this into konqueror ---> apt:/show?libxine-extracodecs
<mikeeagles> Right.
<Jucato> Hawkwind: do you think it might be a connection problem?
<jende_> mikeeagles: in NYC?
<craftycorner> ok, so I um can play the mp3's?
<Jucato> craftycorner's problem
<mikeeagles> PA
<TheGateKeeper> hiya Hawkwind
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: err.. why me?
<jende_> mikeeagles: PA=Philadelphia?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: I'd really like to see his sources.list put into http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<Hawkwind> TheGateKeeper: Hey there
<mikeeagles> I'm from Philly but I live in Williamsport.
<jende_> mikeeagles: I see, just a sec
<Jucato> Hawkwind: jende_ says the sources.list is ok. but he's getting this error message:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27496/
<grayeul> I'm having a problem with EdgyBeta on Dell Precision M65... anyone else seen this?
<mikeeagles> From big city to small town. No resources around here.
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: 'this line is my biggest concern' etc etc
<jende_> mikeeagles: have a look http://www.phillylinux.org/
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: oh I think he already has the correct repos (multiverse) according to jende_
<jende_> mikeeagles: a Linux Group has helped me a lot, when I started
<craftycorner> grabbing updates
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Can you please paste your entire sources.list to http://pastebin.ulteo.us  for all of us to see
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: I thought you had a concern?
<jende_> mikeeagles: is that an idea?
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: that concern was regarding craftycorner's problem
<yokobr> anyone there hava an asus mobo??
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: ahh
<Hawkwind> yokobr: I do.  I have the ASUS P4P800E-Deluxe
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: sorry for the confusion. lots of traffic today
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: np :-)
<craftycorner> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/170
<mikeeagles> Thanks. I'm usually only in Philly on weekends to visit my mom. Their meetings are during the week.
<grayeul> Dell M65?  Hanging up when trying to 'install' after copying files.....
<yokobr> i have a k8vse-deluxe.....i trying to get an IDE Emulation....becauso some systems doesnt see my sata hd.....how can i do that?!
<Jucato> Hawkwind: craftycorner> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/170
<jende_> mikeeagles: so during the week you are where?
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: That definitely looks correct
<craftycorner> thank you jende for decootifying my computer
<craftycorner> I am learning a lot
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Have you done sudo apt-get update at all since adding the new repos ?
<mikeeagles> I appreciate all your help. I'm in Williamsport, 3 hours away. I get to Philly about once a month.
<craftycorner> I jsut did a major grab of updates
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: If it's done, then try the sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<mikeeagles> I'll try to reinstall it and skip the dist update and see what I can learn from there.
<jende_> mikeeagles: If I'd be you I would get with them in contact to see whether there is a LUG nearby Williamsport
<craftycorner> E: Invalid operation updatesudo
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: What did you type ?
<Jucato> craftycorner: sudo apt-get update
<mikeeagles> I checked and Harisburg area is the closest.
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Copy and paste that exactly as I typed it
<craftycorner> no, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<craftycorner> and got that wierd reply
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Then you typed something incorrectly
<craftycorner> I did cut and paste!  I didn't type
<jende_> mikeeagles: maybe one of there members is close to Williamsport?
<mikeeagles> I'll check.
<jende_> mikeeagles: sounds good!
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27499/
<MilhousePunkRock> How do I find out at what date a file was created?
<yokobr> i have a k8vse-deluxe.....i trying to get an IDE Emulation....becauso some systems doesnt see my sata hd.....how can i do that?!
<jende_> craftycorner: you're jokin, aren't you?
<mikeeagles> LOL I just realized I was mikeeagles again.
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: As I said, you typed it wrong
<Jucato> err....
<Jucato> lol
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: You forgot a space between update and sudo
<craftycorner> ?
<Hawkwind> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Hawkwind> Just like that, with the && and everything
<ubotu> Announcement from my owner (Seveas): TheFridge
<Hawkwind> Here is what you typed:  craftycorner@craftycorner:~$ sudo apt-get updatesudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<mikeeagles> GL all.
<Hawkwind> Notice the 'updatesudo'
<_alex> Hi ! This is not a kubntu question but can anyone do a whois on google.com ? Don't know what happended to it ... Thanks
<Hawkwind> _alex: That output is normal
<Hawkwind> _alex: Ignore it
<MilhousePunkRock> why dont you do a whois on whois.org?
<_alex> Hawkwind: Normal ?! What do you mean ?
<hazard2> arg!
<Hawkwind> However, that really should be taken to #Kubuntu-OffTopic since it's not Kubuntu related
<craftycorner> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<craftycorner> is that correct?
<hazard2> Why does the built in automounter fail to mount USB drives?
<_alex> Hawkwind: Go there ...
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Yes
<hazard2> autofs works, but the built in one fails.
<craftycorner> same answer
<Hawkwind> _alex: I have no need.  I know what the whois information shows.  It's 100% normal
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone have a vanilla hibernate.conf perhaps?
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Same answer ??
<craftycorner> yes
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Paste the command you did and the output
<jende_> craftycorner: thats pretty much impossible, I'd say
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Seems you aren't copying the && which you need to
<_alex> Hawkwind: I just meant I go to the offtopic chan ... ("go there" meant that :)
<Hawkwind> _alex: I have no need to go there
<craftycorner> I copied exactly what I pasted here!
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Please put it into pastebin
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27500/
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Please paste the output of lsb_release -a
<craftycorner> ? I'm very new, have no idea what your trying to say
<craftycorner> gimmie the wole command
<Jucato> craftycorner: "lsb_release -a"
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: lsb_release -a
<Hawkwind> Type that and then paste it to http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<Zerb_Riss> does anyone know why Adept in Edgy is showing 39 upfgrade candidates but holding them all back?
<Jucato> Zerb_Riss: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade might give you more descriptive error messages
<craftycorner> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs lsb_release -a
<Hawkwind> Zerb_Riss: Try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade from a terminal
<Jucato> er no
<Jucato> craftycorner: no
<craftycorner> then what
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: I need the output of the command:  lsb_release -a
<Jucato> just that one command
<Hawkwind> lsb_release -a  <~~Type that exactly
<jende_> craftycorner: just and only: lsb_release -a
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Type it into your terminal of course
<Zerb_Riss> Jucato: dist-upgrade says: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 39 not upgraded.
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27501/
<Zerb_Riss> Hawkwind: see above
<Zerb_Riss> upgrade does the same
<Jucato> Zerb_Riss: anything else after that?
<Zerb_Riss> no
<Jucato> O_o
<Zerb_Riss> it just says "The following packages have been kept back:"
<Zerb_Riss> and lists them
<Zerb_Riss> it appears to be mainly python packages
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Ok, here's your problem actually
<Jucato> Zerb_Riss: you might be able to get some answers in #ubuntu+1
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Open up your /etc/apt/sources.list again with sudo, and remove every instance of us.  from the us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: So it needs to look like this:  archive.ubuntu.com  *not* us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Does that make sense ?
* Jucato needs to get some OJ or else his brain will implode...
<jende_> Hawkwind: I think one of us should do that for craftycorner
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/171
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: That's what your sources.list *should* look like
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: You with me ?
<craftycorner> I'm gonna paste dump what my sources looks like now ok?
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Ok, that's fine
<Hawkwind> jende_: For future reference, and I over looked it totally, us. doesn't have libxine-extracodecs it seems
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27504/
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Perfect!
<Jucato> looks good
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<jende_> Hawkwind: which can be
<jende_> Hawkwind: Thanks mate, I'll keep that on miind, for sure
<Hawkwind> jende_: No problem
<craftycorner> same problem,
<Jucato> O_o
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Impossible :P
<craftycorner> doing paste dump
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Paste the command you typed/copied, and *all* of it's output
<Jucato> Hawkwind: connection problem? router? firewall?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: If so, he would experience it during apt-get update
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27505/
<Hawkwind> Hmmm, which we don't know that he's not
<Jucato> :P
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: sudo apt-get update     Then paste bin all of that output, the entire thing please
<josh_> whats up people
<Jucato> the sky's up
<josh_> what conf file do i need to change to be able to log into the gui as root?
<MilhousePunkRock> The ceiling here
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Wait!
<Jucato> joscha_: ^^^^^^^
<josh_> yeah i know how to sudo
<josh_> i want to log in to x as root
<jende_> Hawkwind: did you have closer look at the output
<Hawkwind> Yes
<Jucato> josh_: that page has instructions
<MilhousePunkRock> josh_: AFAIK you can create a real root account...
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: You must not have saved the file after you edited it.  It's still using the us. mirror
<jende_> Hawkwind: it still says US
<fdoving> josh_: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc - 'AllowRootLogin' set it to true
<craftycorner> I saved the file
<josh_> ty
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: I don't think you did, as it's not correct
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list  <~~Make sure you are editing that file
<fdoving> josh_: i assume you know how to enable the root account and set a password, and that you are aware of the risks of running X as root.
<josh_> yep
<josh_> already have it setup and all that
<T3hWiz0rd> why would you want ot enable root on a sudoers OS?
<T3hWiz0rd> it stops 50% of attacks dead.
<josh_> i just dont want to have to do any sys changes (make new folders) through cli
<fyrmedic> When installing a program with wine what path to the cdrom0 do I use.
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: Some prefer it, including myself
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: Ummmm, how so ?
<jende_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: An OS is as secure as *you* make it
<craftycorner> the thing is open
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: with root gone attacks aren't as prevelent
<craftycorner> paste dump?
<josh_> no
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: I disagree
<trappist> Hawkwind: the point of disabling root and using sudoers is security.
<josh_> because then they just sudo
<josh_> then activate the root account
<josh_> then ur screwed
<pacman> I have a question
<Jucato> josh_: you can make new folders in GUI, launch Konqueror with kdesu
<josh_> because you didn't activate and dont have the apss now
<Hawkwind> trappist: A box is as secure as you make it, root or no root
<Hawkwind> You know that better than most :P
<trappist> Hawkwind: it's impossible to brute force root access with a disabled root account.  and whether to enable root is part of how secure you're making your OS.
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Do you see any us.archives.ubuntu.com in that file ?
<pacman> I did an scp for some files on my buddy's server
<pacman> but I can't find where they got saved to
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27506/
<josh_> trappist: look the fact of the matter is this... not enabling sudo is like having a blank windows admin account
<pacman> scp pacman@idlers.us:/web/*.avi .
<Hawkwind> trappist: I have root enabled, but my box isn't accessible by the outside world
<craftycorner> dang
<josh_> someone will just activate it and then they have root
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Bingo!
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: You have all the us.  still there.  You need to remove them, and *save* the file
<pacman> anyone?
<MilhousePunkRock> craftycorner: Use source-o-matic...
<trappist> Hawkwind: you don't want to depend on a single layer of security (like not being *directly* accessible from the outside) for your security.  Your box is as secure as you make it, and enabling root is an act of making it ever so slightly less secure.
<T3hWiz0rd> mmmkay, yeah, theres no advantages to not having a root account disabled.
<Hawkwind> They got saved in /web/
<Jucato> ugh.. source-o-matic...
<T3hWiz0rd> including if someone gets ssh access to the system and runs rootscripts...
<slow-motion> hallo
<T3hWiz0rd> but yanno, wheres the risk in it... I'm not smart after all.
<Hawkwind> trappist: Being connected to the internet makes it less secure
<trappist> sure
<Hawkwind> Telling people not to disable root is stupid IMO.  It's their choice, let them do it if they choose/want
<Jucato> but do tell them the reasons why it isn't enabled in the first place.
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27507/  please check to make sure i did this right
<fdoving> pacman: they got saved to the directory where you executed 'scp' from. also known as '.'
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: kubuntu comes out of the box with no root access.
<trappist> pretty much every security decision you make is going to be a tradeoff.  enabling root makes things more convenient (maybe) and less secure.  I don't think that particular tradeoff is a very good one.
<Hawkwind> Most, not all of course, but most that enable root half know what they're doing in the first place
<Jucato> craftycorner: make sure you saved it :)
<T3hWiz0rd> in an OS *like* kubuntu that isn't meant to be a choice.
<Hawkwind> trappist: I'm well aware of that since I run the distro
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: Wrong!
<craftycorner> i will
<MilhousePunkRock> Jucato: I agree, but if he fails to edit his sources manually for half an hour now, maybe it's the way to go for him
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: Linux is *all* about choice
<T3hWiz0rd> kubuntu is geared at simplifying things.
<craftycorner> I hit the little floppy!
<Jucato> *cough*offtopic*cough*
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: got a tickle in your throat, try some warm honey.
<trappist> Jucato: yeah
<Jucato> sorry T3hWiz0rd.. it just seems that offtopic just springs up around you :)
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: So you removed all of the us. and saved the file ?
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: i don't see discussing linux security to be off topic... and frankly, your sticklerism is annoying. but thats just me.
<pacman> fdoving: I'm not finding the files or the folder anywhere
<fdoving> t3hwiz0rd, linux security can be offtopic in a kubuntu support channel.
* Jucato sighs
<T3hWiz0rd> Jucato: if there is going to be such a high level of anomosity in here for people trying to educate themselves and others about things that do relate to kubuntu, perhaps I need to choose an OS with a better community.
<craftycorner> let me try again
<Jucato> T3hWiz0rd: where's the animosity?
<Hawkwind> fdoving: Good catch.  I looked at the . as the punctuation as the end of the sentence.  I hate that . being part of the command :)
<T3hWiz0rd> its not like I am talking about my gf or my car, im talking about the root account and if or if not it should be enabled on kubuntu.
<Jucato> fine do as you please. I'm not going to say another word
<craftycorner> yes
<Hawkwind> T3hWiz0rd: It's about the users choice, end of discussion
<sacha_> i need root
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: So the file is correct now ?
<davide> jende_ are you here?
<sacha_> i log into root every time i boot up so i can 'kdm'
<Hawkwind> sacha_: Why do you run kdm as root ????????
<sacha_> it wont let me run it as anything else
<sacha_> it tells me kdm wants root to run it
<T3hWiz0rd> sacha_: when you boot kdm doesn't load on its own?
<sacha_> no, i didnt choose that
<craftycorner> i think so
<Hawkwind> sacha_: It should start on it's own when you boot
<LjL> T3hWiz0rd, the issue is simply that #kubuntu and #ubuntu are support channels, and as such are intended solely as places to ask and reply to support questions. Anything else goes to #kubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-offtopic -- that's all. Nothing personal in that, I believe.
<sacha_> i didnt choose that option
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<T3hWiz0rd> sacha_: have you tried running sudo /et/init.d/kdm start.
<ubuntu> I have a stupid problem... I turned the display up to 1600x1200 which my screen can't handle, how can i edit this manually ?
<sacha_> yes sudo didnt work
<skh> anyone have any ideas why after a system sleep/hibernate my synaptics touchpad doesnt work?  Possibly sometime wrong with my xorg.conf (altho ive mess around with this alot) or the module not loading?
<Hawkwind> LjL: Enough!  He's already been told, the discussion is over. No need to continue
<LjL> ubuntu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sacha_> it explicitly wants root to run kdm
<ubuntu> LjL: thanks
<davide> hey guys i installed unrar from Synaptic
<T3hWiz0rd> Hawkwind: it seems to be ac ommunity trend. Suse is starting to sound well and better again
<davide> but now i cannot find this program
<LjL> yes Hawkwind, actually i believed i had edited my line to make that a /notice, but i hadn't.
<davide> how i can do?
<Hawkwind> sacha_: kdm should start on it's own during boot.  What have you done that it doesn't ?
<jende_> davide: whats up?
<sacha_> i dont like it starting on its own
<davide> hey jende
<davide> maybe i found a solution
<BonBonTheJon> davide: unrar is run from the command line
<Hawkwind> sacha_: You shouldn't be doing it the way you are, seriously
<pacman> I'm just not finding the files
<sacha_> why not?
<davide> but now i have to decompress a rar file
<T3hWiz0rd> sacha_: thats not good if its asking souly for root account. Did you edit anything in init.d?
<craftycorner> I got something different
<Hawkwind> sacha_: You let it run on it's own when the system boots.  Then you don't have to worry about it
<sacha_> i believe that's the way it's meant to be.. kdm is meant to be run from root
<BonBonTheJon> davide: it should be 'unrar file.rar'
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Put it into pastebin, the complete output please
<Hawkwind> BonBonTheJon: unrar e file.rar actually
<sacha_> yeah hawkwind but sometimes i need to run stuff before i go into X, or run gnome instead or xgl instead
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27508/
<davide> but how i can launch this program?
<BonBonTheJon> Hawkwind: ok, i've never gotten it to work, so maybe i was missing the e
<Hawkwind> sacha_: So then kill kdm and start what you want
<sacha_> that's pointless :P
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Again, it's still using us.
<craftycorner> this isn't making sense, I'm saving the thing
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: That last command is wrong
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Type just this:      kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<sacha_> gotta load kde then, ctrl+alt+f1 then kill it, then login as root and do my stuff -- i prefer to save some steps :)
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: That will open up a file that you should see all sorts of stuff in. Please tell me when you have that file open
<fdoving> sacha_: you can disable kdm at boot with this command 'sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove' to re-enable it use 'sudo update-rc.d kdm defaults' (save that for later reference).
<BluesKaj> T3hWiz0rd, it's your choice but you'll regret it , yast is a PITA and everyone knows it even the biggest Suse fans know that . Just cuz you encounter a few difficulties here with your probs , we all have them and instant gratification is not for Linux users
<craftycorner> it keeps saving more and more copies of itself
<sacha_> fdoving, i dont have kdm as boot :)
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Then you're doing the commands wrong
<sacha_> and i can never predict when i want to remove it
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: That command I gave you will only open up /etc/apt/sources.list
<sacha_> that's why i dont load anything for boot
<davide> BonBonTheJon sorry i type unrar and then the name of the file
<davide> but this is the message" sudo: unrar: command not found
<BonBonTheJon> davide: try unrar by itself and see if it gives any output
<Hawkwind> davide: unrar e file.rar
<Hawkwind> unrar file.rar is not a command that works
<Hawkwind> davide: Make sure you've got unrar installed first and foremost
<BonBonTheJon> Hawkwind: thats what I'm trying to check
<davide> Hawkwind: i installed it from Synaptic
<Hawkwind> dpkg -l unrar  would tell you really quick
<davide> and now i think it's installed
<Hawkwind> davide: Then type:  unrar e your-file.rar
<fdoving> davide: is the rar file owned by root?
<davide> Hawkwind: i wrote "dpkg..." and it says "no one packet it's installed"
<Hawkwind> davide: Replace your-file.rar with the actual name of a file
<davide> how is it possible?i installed it
<craftycorner> the us isn't in the list
<Hawkwind> davide: Then it's not installed
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: sudo apt-get update  <~~Try just that and paste your command you did, and the output
<BluesKaj> !Windows Network Printers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Windows Network Printers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<davide> Hawkwind: what's the iter from Konsole to install unrar?
<Hawkwind> davide: sudo apt-get install unrar
<MilhousePunkRock> Does someone have a vanilla Edgy installation by any chance?
<Jucato> davide: make sure multiverse in enabled in order to install unrar
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: pretty much, what do you need?
<craftycorner> string us.archive not found in kate file
<LjL> MilhousePunkRock: i do. but edgy discussion is for #ubuntu+1
<MilhousePunkRock> i need to know what the /etc/hibernate/ folder looks like
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Save the file, and then do:  sudo apt-get update   and paste the complete output please
* MilhousePunkRock didn't know this channel was called #dapper
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: doesn't exist on my x86 edgy box.
<MilhousePunkRock> fdoving: Do you have KPowersave installed?
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: it will be called #edgy soon :P
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<fdoving> i think it's close enought to be dapper+edgy :] 
<davide> Hawkwind: i installed it,but now i did what you wrote and i don't know where it decompress files
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27510/
<davide> in what foulder?
<davide> folder?
<LjL> MilhousePunkRock: i'm not making up the rules, no need for sarcasm about them. :-) anyway, if you care to join #ubuntu+1, i'll try to answer your question
<Hawkwind> davide: It decompresses in the directory you ran the command, or where the files were originally
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: no, i don't have kpowersave installed.
<MilhousePunkRock> fdoving: That might be it
<Hawkwind> LjL: Seems he's getting help here.  No need to push him elsewhere
<craftycorner> any us?
<LjL> ok, then i suppose he doesn't need my help.
<Jucato> craftycorner: so far so good
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> whoa nalioth
<craftycorner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27511/
<Zerb_Riss> how do I make it so that my user account can modify the www-data files?
<Zerb_Riss> oh wait
<nalioth> Jucato: yes?
<Jucato> nalioth: just wanted to say hi :)
<fdoving> Zerb_Riss: add your self to the www-data group, and set group permissions to rw
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Then something is wrong with your sources.list somewhere.  I'm not sure you are pasting the right file as you stated earlier it's opening a bunch of different files or something
<davide> Hawkwind: what's the command to convert rpm in deb?
<Zerb_Riss> how do I set group permissions?
<abattoir> hi hyper, sorry was afk
<Jucato> Hawkwind: maybe it's time to recommend something like Automatix?
<Zerb_Riss> davide: alien
<hyper> abattoir: it's ok... you play WoW?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Up to you.  I know nothing about that stuff
<abattoir> hyper: nope
<Jucato> er.. nvm then...
<Hawkwind> davide: That is not recommended at all, it's very dangerous
<craftycorner> you've seen my sources.list
<Jucato> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Maybe easysource ?
<Jucato> either would do...
<Hawkwind> !easysource > craftycorner
<hyper> abattoir: ok :) thx
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: Follow the information about easysource that the bot just pm'd you with
<davide> Hawkwind: i have to convert a rpm, to deb
<Hawkwind> davide: Why ?
<Hawkwind> davide: An rpm of what app exactly ?
<davide> because there are drivers
<davide> driver for printe
<craftycorner> um, what's the latest kubuntu
<Jucato> craftycorner: Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake)
<Hawkwind> davide: You could use 'alien' but be forewarned, it's very dangerous. I'd try to find drivers in a different format like .tar.gz or something
<Jucato> or 6.06.1, just the same
<craftycorner> and the computer?
<craftycorner> I've a celeron, that's right
<Hawkwind> craftycorner: If it gives you the options of mirrors, please do *not* use the us. mirror.  Pick something like se. or something
<abattoir> craftycorner: i386 is the architecture then
<jende_> Hawkwind: or .de
<Jucato> de. :P
<Hawkwind> Anything besides us. :P
<trappist> davide: if I'm faced with having to deal with an rpm, I use rpm2cpio | cpio to just extract the contents
<nalioth> Jucato: 'whoa' is how you tell a horse to stop.  :)
<Jucato> nalioth: heheh wouldn't know. I don't ride horses. :)
<Hawkwind> nalioth: I hope he wasn't trying to insinuate anything when he said that then :P
<craftycorner> how do I download this sucker
<jende_> craftycorner: what do you want to DL though?
<abattoir> craftycorner: ummm... what are you trying to download? an iso image?
<craftycorner> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<craftycorner> fix my um source.list
<fdoving> MilhousePunkRock: do you have the 'hibernate' package installed? that's the one putting stuff in /etc/hibernate
<davide> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<davide> ol
<MilhousePunkRock> fdoving: Most likely, let me check
<davide> finally
<davide> after 4 days
<davide> my Canon i250 fonctions!!
<craftycorner> no, trying to fix my sourcelist using that url
<abattoir> craftycorner: click on 'Give me a sources.list'
<TheGateKeeper> craftycorner: follow this guide then maybe you will get somewhere ---> http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories
<davide> thanks to everyone
<craftycorner> ah ok
<davide> thank you jende_
<jende_> davide: it works?
<abattoir> craftycorner: it should open kate, along w/ the new sources.list... as root, backup your old sources.list, and the paste this there
<davide> jende_: yes it works!!!
<jende_> craftycorner: all you have to do at source-o-matic is to tick some boxes
<abattoir> craftycorner: tell me when the window opens up...
<MilhousePunkRock> fdoving: Yeah, I have it... How do I find out if it's "old or new" now?
<davide> jende_: i create a key to let the printer work
<craftycorner> I didn't back up my old source list, but it was busted anyway
<jende_> davide: good, so your prob is solved
<davide> yes
<Jucato> 1 down, 1 to go...
<jende_> Jucato: what???
<davide> jende_: after 3 days of hell,we finally solved!
<Jucato> 1 problem down, 1 to go
<craftycorner> the window opened, I opened kate, cut and paste and saved a new source list
<abattoir> craftycorner: ok, do a 'sudo apt-get update' now, in a terminal...
<hazard2> is there 'skins' in kubuntu?
<abattoir> craftycorner: the 'busted' sources.list was your only problem? or were you wanting to do something that it was hindering?
<craftycorner> I gott a go
<hazard2> bye crafty
<Jucato> abattoir: he was trying to install libxine-extracodecs...
<Hawkwind> abattoir: He's been trying to install libxine-extracodecs
<jende_> folks, I'll be gone for a lil  while!
<jende_> See ya all later, I hope
<davide> see you jende_
<davide> ;)
<jende_> davide: see ya
<josh_> who uses k3b in here?
<TheGateKeeper> josh_: guilty as charged lol
<josh_> can you burn a cd using mp3's?
<josh_> mine wont let me....
<apokryphos> yes
<josh_> complaining about unsupported format
<apokryphos> josh_: you need k3b-mp3
<josh_> rgr
<Jucato> libk3b-mp3
<apokryphos> it's in the FAQ, actually
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> joscha_: it's somewhere there, together with libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> er.. josh_
<Jucato> sorry joscha_
<apokryphos> !find k3b
<ubotu> Found: k3b, libk3b2, k3b-i18n, libk3b-dev, libk3b2-mp3
<apokryphos> there
<Jucato> !libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Jucato> that one
<josh_> thank you very much guys :)
<josh_> now i can burn the daughters cd lol
<Jucato> er... I just misread that...
<Acidic32> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ubuntu> im installing ubuntu from the live CD. The partitions are all set, how do I set which one is gonna be used to install it??
<apokryphos> ubuntu: set the / mount point for it
<ubuntu> where?
<apokryphos> ubuntu: well, click something like edit or whatever, and edit the mount point of the partition, and set it as /
<ubuntu> there is no button labeled mount
<ubuntu> no edit
<apokryphos> mount point, it's somewhere there
<apokryphos> for the given partition you'll have to format it as ext3
<ubuntu> Im seeing a button named PROPERTY
<ubuntu> it just shows the partition info
<ubuntu> nothing to edit
<Acidic32> is there a button saying Partition?
<ubuntu> no
<Acidic32> mm
<Jucato> I think the option to mount the different folders comes after editing the partition table
<ubuntu> im using the live CD
<TheGateKeeper> ubuntu: if you do a manual partition it will ask which partition is to be used for swap, root, home etc
<Acidic32> it doest
<Jucato> (after pressing the Next button)
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> Im seeing the mounting point now
<hammer> cpk2: hi
<Kunrubu> how do I enable ident in Konversation?
<_robert> hi, where I discuss problems with the kde 3.5.5 dapper packages?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> anyone there
<samuel__> does kubuntu come with firefox?
<MasterEvilAce> no i don't believe so but you can d/l it using apt-get
<_robert> you can install it
<Jucato> samuel__: no but you can install it
<_robert> but its not installed by default
<samuel__> sweet
<_robert> ps: where I discuss problems with the kde 3.5.5 dapper packages?
<_robert> samuel: ubuntu/kubuntu use the same repositories
<samuel__> how do you update kubuntu?
<Acidic32> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_robert> on the console with apt-get update and apt-get upgrade  ... and apt-get install firefox for installing it
<_robert> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<joe__> hello all
<mimil> salut tout le monde
<MasterEvilAce> anyone have probs with special keys on laptops now? Dell Inspiron 8000 is what I have. Before, the volume keys worked perfectly fine out of the box. I've been doing upgrades maybe daily. and i noticed those keys don't work anymore. i've been able to xmodmap the buttons and then i can SET them in kmix, but after i save changes.. it's like the keys don't work anymore.. and they're not detected at all
<joe__> nope
<joe__> lnflvn'lasnfv'alnsv
<joe__> lnkbvlan
<joe__> WN
<joe__> WO
<joe__> pWJE
<joe__> YEP
<drack> Is there a way to change audio drivers without recompiling the kernel?
<drack> mplayer thinks there's something wrong witht hem, and apps that use OSS have a lot of static with their sounds
<drack> for reference, I'm running Kubuntu Edgy on an Acer Ferrari 4005 ... For sound it uses atiixp module
<syke> hi
<syke> I just did a dist-upgrade, which attempted to isntall koffice 1.6
<syke> and I got this error:
<syke> Unpacking replacement xinit ...
<syke> Errors were encountered while processing:
<syke>  /var/cache/apt/archives/krita_1%3a1.6.0-0ubuntu1~dapper1_i386.deb
<syke> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<fildo> !pastebin > syke
<soulrider> yea
<jende_> Hi folks ;-)
<soulrider> try to use the pastebin
<syke> for 4 lines? is that a "large" paste?
<soulrider> im sorry. but since i dont use koffice i dont know what that could have been
<soulrider> tea
<syke> is this channel really high traffic right now?
<soulrider> yeah*
<syke> is the limit 3 lines?
<syke> 2 lines?
<syke> 1 line?
<soulrider> well, anythign that takes a couple of lines or more should go there :P
<jende_> syke: we had the whole day high traffic
<syke> ok
<syke> anyways, it looks like the koffice 1.6 packages supplied on kubuntu.org are broken
<syke> who should I email/contact to notify them?
<soulrider> uhm
<syke> or is there someone in this channel?
<soulrider> its been released for a few days now
<soulrider> maybe its just you
<jende_> syke: the Koffice team
<syke> soulrider: that's possible
<jende_> syke: basically browse the bugs archive if its just you, or if the prob you just had is already known
<Electrolyte> Well I won't sodding bother with XGL then.
<Electrolyte> Since the packages on the repository break each other
<jende_> syke: I just installed for the fun of it KOffice on edgy and it works just fine
<syke> I'm using dapper
<jende_> syke: the official release will be next friday
<syke> official release of..?
<jende_> syke: I know that you're on Dapper, but if there was an issue/bug it seems to be that it got fixed - at least for Koffice in Edgy
<jende_> syke: the official Release of Edgy...;)
<syke> oh
<syke> cool
<syke> will that be supported under my canonical support?
<jende_> syke: think so
<syke> and will it be shipping with kde 3.5.5 so that more ajax-y sites work properly?
<jende_> syke: yep it'll come with KDE 3.5.5
<syke> awesome
<_robert> where I discuss problems with the new kde 3.5.5 dapper packages?
<jende_> _robert: depends
<jende_> _robert: what is the prob?
<TheGateKeeper> jende_: they manged to get it to go any quicker, either booting up, or starting apps?
<jende_> TheGateKeeper: isn't that really also a question of the Hardware one uses
<_robert> the kmail crashes at some imap problems on kubuntu. I tried to reproduce it on a suse and works there without any problem
<_robert> there is even an bug report from someone else. http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135948
<syke> robert: I had kmail crash quite often before I updated to KDE 3.5.3
<TheGateKeeper> jende_: try arch linux & then tell me it's hardware lol
<_robert> but as I said I can reproduce that only on kubuntu
<syke> what version of kde are you running?
<_robert> 3.5.5
<jende_> syke: never used KMail and still wont
<syke> hm, weird
<jende_> TheGateKeeper: you might have got me wrong, I guess
<_robert> the 3.5.4 worked for days without crash
<syke> jende: um, good for you. wanta cookie?
<syke> robert: is the stack trace sane?
<jende_> syke: a coffe would be nice
<syke> depending on compiler, libc, etc the memory layout would be different and corruption may not cause a crash in SuSe
<TheGateKeeper> jende_: kubuntu has many nice attributes but unfortunately speed ain't one of them, unless thay have managed to improve the situation with edge
<_robert> syke: I just try to get the error with an strace running
<_robert> but now it just doesn't crash ;-)
<syke> what about running it under gdb?
<syke> gah, I hate it when that happens ;)
<syke> you could also rebuild the package with symbols
<siimon> i love ya guys <3<3<3
<_robert> syke: before joining the channel it crashed 2 times in 10 min .. but now .. .arg
<_robert> but I'll stay at it and paste a line if it crashed again
<_robert> and I can confirm the stacktrace
<klerfayt> where is kmenu config file hidden?
<orient2000> I am lost. I can not fix xserver and I run only in a text mode. Would full upgrade solve this problem? I do not want to loose my data.
<zorglu_> klerfayt: 'strace kmenuedit' :)
<drack> How do you install w32codecs under edgy?  "sudo apt-get install w32codecs" says Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<firephoto> klerfayt: you mean the settings for the app or the menu entries you've added/changed?
<klerfayt> firephoto: I would like to delete kmenu config file
<klerfayt> firephoto: and use default
<firephoto> klerfayt: any menu entry changed is in is in ~/.local/applications, the kmenuedit config is in ~/.kde/share/config/
<klerfayt> firephoto: I'm in ~/.kde/share/config but I don't see kmenu config there
<firephoto> klerfayt: kmenueditrc
<TheGateKeeper> orient2000: is xserver the issue or xorg.conf?
<klerfayt> firephoto: I got only "SplitterSizes=240,307" here; but how did wine entry occur then if it is not here?
<firephoto> klerfayt: you need to look in ~/.local/applications and clean that up if you want to remove stuff manually.
<TheGateKeeper> orient2000: have you tried sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg --reinstall ??
<klerfayt> firephoto: I tried deleting ~/.wine folder but menu enties are still there and there are no applications in ~/.local
<firephoto> klerfayt: ~/.kde/share/applnk
<firephoto> klerfayt: wine (and others) store links in there. i forgot about that one.
<klerfayt> firephoto: thanks I see them
<firephoto> klerfayt: you should be able to right click the menu item too and edit to remove those too.
<orient2000> I tried everything
<orient2000> I have no other option but reinstall it all.
<firephoto> drack: you need the plf repos
<drack> firephoto, ok what linedo I need to add to sources.list?
<Hawkwind> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ dapper free non-free
<drack> Thank you Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Yep
<firephoto> does that still work for dapper? the edgy one changed.
<chowsapal> hmm i was under the impression that knetworkmanager was integrated with wpasupplicant
<chowsapal> but i'm not getting a WPA option when i go to join a network
<chowsapal> i'm using a netgear MA521 pci card
<chowsapal> i guess i'm also wondering which driver that uses for wpasupplicant
<TheGateKeeper> orient2000: give me something to go on
<Joel-Wideman> I have a Belkin wireless network card (PCI) and it was working up until I did a full upgrade. Kubuntu doesn't even see the card. Any ideas?
<jende_> orient2000: there might be no need to reinstall
<jende_> Joel-Wideman: what chipset does the Belkin have?
<TheGateKeeper> orient2000: have you tried sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg --reinstall yes or no  ??
<Joel-Wideman> Not sure - there's a part # on the box: F5D7000
<jende_> Joel-Wideman: lspci will tell you that
<jende_> Joel-Wideman: Part# dont say anything
<Joel-Wideman> lspci just says it's an unknown device
<orient2000> I used easyubuntu and it installed ati drivers and then i downloaded somexserver files without knowing whot they are. Some server was down and download did not comlete. After that I reboot and my xserver does not come up anymore. Error opening /dev/wacom : no such file or directory could not open default cursor font 'cursor' *(RADEON.....
<jende_> Joel-Wideman: if you don't know what I'm lookin' for just pastebin the output of lspci
<jende_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zorglu_> !baddevice
<ubotu> baddevice is If you are getting errors similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168  Then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<zorglu_> orient2000: you may try the above link about /dev/wacom
<kUbuntu> I deleted /tmp instead of /tmp/* and can\t login anymore
<zorglu_> q. is there any regular helper with some free time. i got some simple idea to speedup the help here
<Joel-Wideman> If I could paste it, jende, I wouldn't have the problem :P It's on another computer in another room
<zorglu_> kUbuntu: use the livecd to recreate it
<TheGateKeeper> orient2000: have you got a copy of xorg.conf before all this started?
<kUbuntu> zorglu_: I tried creating mkdir /tmp but that didn\t help
<kUbuntu> zorglu_: I think I need to change the permissions of that folder_
<zorglu_> kUbuntu: i think so too
<zorglu_> $ ls -ld /tmp
<zorglu_> drwxrwxrwt 15 root root 4096 2006-10-20 20:29 /tmp
<zorglu_> kUbuntu: note the 't' at the end
<kUbuntu> zorglu_: ? I don\t understand
<jende_> Joel-Wideman: okay, let us see...give me the EXACT model and type of you PCI Card and I'll try to get some more information
<Joel-Wideman> jende, it says something like: Ethernet Controller: Atheros Corp, Unknown Device: 001A (rev 1A)
<zorglu_> kUbuntu: ask an helper to give you all the command to reach the same result i pasted
<zorglu_> kUbuntu: sorry personnaly i dont have the time
<jende_> Joel-Wideman: so, its an theros chipset
<n8k99> does anyone in here know where I can find the sound log?
<Joel-Wideman> okay...
<Joel-Wideman> it worked enough to upgrade over the net with adept
<zorglu_> Joel-Wideman: tried to use the kernel which was running before the upgrade ? it should still be available via grub
<Joel-Wideman> I'll check
<kUbuntu> so I have to "sudo chmod drwxrwxrwT /tmp"?
<zorglu_> kUbuntu: nope :) ok ill be back in 5min and give you all the commands. meanwhile launch the livecd and come here :)
<jende_> Joel-Wideman: try these 3 steps one after the other all with SUDO
<jende_> modprobe wlan <- this could be also wlan0
<kUbuntu> zorglu_: but I am using livecd cause can\t login
<jende_> modprobe ath_hal
<jende_> modprobe ath_pci
<orient2000> I am not sure.
<jende_> Joel-Wideman: then see what sudo dmesg tells you.If the card is there dmesg will tell xou that
<jende_> Joel-Wideman: then see what sudo dmesg tells you.If the card is there dmesg will tell you that
<kUbuntu> chmod +t /tmp ?
<jende_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<jende_> n8k99: that will help
<TheGateKeeper> orient2000: have you looked in /etc ?
<n8k99> jende: i'll try that
<kUbuntu> how is "drwxrwxrwt" in chmod?
<Joel-Wideman> jende_, thanks for the help. I guess I'll recompile the newer kernel if I want to use it.
<jende_> Joel-Wideeman: unfortunately I have only a german wiki, but still it could help you
<jende_> Joel-Wideman: wanna have it?It's a wiki re atheros wlan
<Joel-Wideman> jende_, sure, why not
<jende_> http://www.schokilade.de/doku.php?id=linux:wlan
<Joel-Wideman> thanks, that should help if I need it
<zorglu_> hmm kUbuntu is more there
<Frederick> folks wich is the package I need to install to have full opengl libs support? I want glut and GL libs
<jende_> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende_> !open gl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open gl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rawrness> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Frederick> jende_: draft1.c:2:19: error: GL/GL.h: No such file or directory
<jende_> Frederick: you're on Dapper?
<Frederick> jende_: yes
<zorglu_> apt-cache search GL.h provides weird results
<Electrolyte> Can anyone explain how I can add text after the KMenu icon? Can't find anything on Google to do it.
<TheGateKeeper> zorglu_: as in 3D racing game?
<zorglu_> TheGateKeeper: yep, and especially no library
<TheGateKeeper> zorglu_: you got synaptic?
<zorglu_> TheGateKeeper: nope, why ?
<jende_> Frederick: you have a nvidia graphik-board?
<TheGateKeeper> zorglu_: it's a gui package manager with a nice little search facility might help you find what you are looking for quicker, or you could try putting apt:/ into konqueror
<Frederick> jende_: I do
<TheGateKeeper> zorglu_: if you use Firefox that also has a package search facility
<zorglu_> TheGateKeeper: is it possible to query the package based on the file they provides ? like gimme the packages which provides the file /usr/include/limits.h ?
<jende_> Frederick: so, you should get the required libraries from NVidia as they should
<TheGateKeeper> zorglu_: there probable is a way but I don't know off the top of my head how you would do it, one thing for sure is that it will be a *-dev package
<zorglu_> ok
<TheGateKeeper> zorglu_: put limits.h into google see if anything that comes back makes sence
<zorglu_> it is more to learn how to do it, more than getting this particular file :)
<Frederick> back
<jende_> Frederick: so, you should get the required libraries from NVidia as they should
<Frederick> 2:19: error: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory
<jende_> Frederick: sorry, ut couldn't more to help you
<jende_> Frederick: sorry, but couldn't find more to help you
<mimil> bonjour tout le monde
<jende_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mimil> y a des francais ?
<TheGateKeeper> zorglu_: well there are things like dpkg -l | grep <partial package name>
<jende_> !fr
<mimil> c'est quoi !fr ?
<hammer> hi everybody!
<jende_> mimil
<jende_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zorglu_> mimil, cest un channel ou lon parle anglais
<TheGateKeeper> zorglu_: the various other methods I have given you for searching for a package
<mimil> mince
<theresa> hallo! is there a german kubuntu channel?
<zorglu_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jende_> !de
<zorglu_> TheGateKeeper: ok, i will read the doc more in depth
<jende_> theresa: was ist denn dein Prob
<rawrness> !ja
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ja - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGateKeeper> zorglu_: if you come up with a good answer let me know :-)
<zorglu_> TheGateKeeper: ok :)
* Ash-Fox shakes sourceforge, "NO, STOP GOING DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE!"
<lupine_85> hehe
<NightBird> yeay newegg!
<Ash-Fox> No, it really isn't funny. I have important things todo and it's down
<hammer> how dom i launch newly installed programms without rebooting?
<hammer> *do
<Ash-Fox> hammer, alt + f2
* NightBird blinks
<Hawkwind> Ash-Fox: Get used to SF being down.  I'd switch my stuff over to Google Code if it's that important as SF is down more than it's ever up
<NightBird> what program requires you to reboot?
<hammer> Ash-Fox: in slack it was better =(
<Hawkwind> hammer: alt-f2 or click it from the menus
<TheGateKeeper> Ash-Fox: looks ok to me give me a url
<hammer> NightBird: i mean they apper in menu after kde restart
<Ash-Fox> TheGateKeeper, www.aros.org
<NightBird> really? huh
<hammer> *appear
<Hawkwind> hammer: kbuildsycoca  will update your menus
<Ash-Fox> And yes, that's hosted on SF's servers.
* NightBird never had a problem with them not appearing... I think...
<Hawkwind> hammer: Then you don't have to restart KDE
<hammer> Hawkwind: thx!
<TheGateKeeper> Ash-Fox: hmm that one looks knackered, is there another mirror?
<Hawkwind> hammer: You're welcome
<Ash-Fox> TheGateKeeper, aros.sourceforge.net
<Ash-Fox> TheGateKeeper, which is essentially the same thing, both hosted by SF :P
<root> Hi, can someone help me? After update (in adept) of kubuntu 6.06 I can't login in GUI. There's some rrors with interprocess comunication(don't know englis name - I have kubuntu in czech)
<Ash-Fox> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<TheGateKeeper> Ash-Fox: that's where it went to I got here: http://freshmeat.net/projects/aros/
<crazy_penguin> Good evening to everyone!
<Ash-Fox> TheGateKeeper, okay?
<theresa> jende_: irgendwie kann ich dir keine pm schicken :(
<Ash-Fox> I'm just really infuriated at how it's down, every single time I need todo things in a hurry.
<TheGateKeeper> here to: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=43586&package_id=194077
<Frederick> folks does anyone here uses lib devil?
<Ash-Fox> TheGateKeeper the nighties aren't stored there.
<TheGateKeeper> Ash-Fox: can't blame me for trying, sorry can't help you any further
<Ash-Fox> TheGateKeeper, I'm not blaming you. I'm just annoyed at the fact that SF is down partially.
<paul__> How do I change the default player for mp3,,,,?  basically I  want vlc to open instead of amorak when I click a mp3
<LjL> SF is down? wow. that never happens. </sarcasm>
<LjL> paul__: right click on an MP3 file, "Open with", "Other", select the application, and chose the option to make it stick
<TheGateKeeper> Ash-Fox:  is life I'm affraid, bit sad they don't have a suitable mirror
<RawSewage_> how can I throttle the speed with KLibido
<LjL> TheGateKeeper: www.aros-exec.org is not a mirror, but has useful pointers
<paul__> LjL: thnx
* Ash-Fox is the fith registered user on AROS-exec :P
<paul__> If I sudo Kate I get a lot of error info in teminal window but kate then opens and seems to work normal, is this Normal?
* rawrness has joined this channel (ieatpeople344623624624.3.23.wtf.wango.do
<lupine_85> use kdesu instead
<paul__> same error
<lupine_85> but yes, you'll get some errors - it's not a big deal
<paul__> -->kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<paul__> so its safe to ignore ?
<TheGateKeeper> paul__: use Run Command to start kate & other gui apps use kdesu kate if you want to use it as root
<paul__> TheGateKeeper: gotcha thnx
<TheGateKeeper> np :-)
<RawSewage_> how can I throttle the speed with KLibido
<grayeul> I'm having an install problem with EdgyBeta..... anyone listening?
<zorglu_> !kbuildsyscoca
<ubotu> kmenu_update is If your kmenu is out of date, like after installing an application and not founding it in kmenu, you should type "kbuildsyscoca" in a terminal to update it. It will rebuild the kde configuration cache.
<Blacken> grayeul: #ubuntu+1
<grayeul> Blacken: Thanks... will give a try
<paulo> hello all
<paulo> can i have some ssh help please?
<grayeul> paulo: what is ssh issue?
<paulo> cannot connect!
<paulo> if i do [ssh -p 443 localhost]  it works fine
<grayeul> paulo:  Are you trying to connect to a remote machine?  Can you ping it?
<paulo> but if i ssh to a unix box and try ssh back into mine i get a time out
<User_linux> Kubuntu is crazy, Im seeing 4 kubuntuns to choose from in grub
<zorglu_> paulo: check the firewall and/or port forwarding
<paulo> User_linux: a new one is normally added when you run a update
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm i'm not getting working sound on flash 9 b, anyone know a work around?
<paulo> zorglu_: it ain't that, i could do it on the default port earlier this week
<grayeul> paulo:  Could come back in to your own machine?  And now you can't ?
<zorglu_> paulo, wanna bet ? :)
<zorglu_> paulo: the other possibility is the dns
<paulo> zorglu_: yeah how much?
<grayeul> paulo: Actually there are probably a lot of possibilities... we don't have much info yet
<zorglu_> paulo: ok lets try :)
<paulo> grayeul: what would you like to know
<zorglu_> paulo: are you connected to the remote box right now ?
<paulo> zorglu_: it is my PC
<zorglu_> paulo: ok lets put name to make it easier
<paulo> zorglu_: and to test it i ssh out and try ssh back in
<User_linux> i think Ive broken Adept. Its not loading anymore
<zorglu_> paulo: what is the hostname for the box on which [ssh -p 443 localhost]  it works fine
<grayeul> paulo: 1) What changed since it last worked? 2) are you behind firewall?
<paulo> hemlock
<zorglu_> paulo: ok you have a remote box no ? what is the hostname of the box on which 'ssh back' timeout
<paulo> grayeul: 1) port changed to 443 2) no
<TheGateKeeper> are there any cli editors that use the standard gui text editor hotkey for things like undo, redo, selecting text holding the shift key & using the cursor & that sort of stuff?
<zorglu_> paulo: hemlock is not a fully qualified hostname, what is the full one
<zorglu_> paulo: like hemlock.blabla.org
<User_linux> How do I add repositorties do kubuntu?? I need a repository that has opera and azureus
<paulo> zorglu_: i don't understand
<zorglu_> paulo: ok what is the command you type when you 'ssh back' ?
<paulo> zorglu_: ssh -p 443 paulo@myipaddress
<grayeul> paulo: If you changed ports (and it works with localhost), have you checked/changed iptables (if running)?
<BluesKaj> lost my windows network printer access ! :(
<zorglu_> paulo: aware that 443 is https ? why using this for ssh ?
<paulo> grayeul: no i did not
<paulo> zorglu_: to access my PC from work :P
<zorglu_> i bet isp blocks 443 :)
<paulo> zorglu_: maybe but i can ssh into my mates freebsd machine on 443
<zorglu_> paulo: ok what is your ip address
<paulo> how can i check iptables
<grayeul> paulo: /sbin/iptables -L
<grayeul> paulo: (as root)
<paul__> Can i do  a remote desktop connection  to kubuntu box from windows machine?
<zorglu_> paul__: yes, using vnc or freenx
<zorglu_> !kbrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> is it the one
<zorglu_> no
<zorglu_> ok i lost paulo :)
<zorglu_> paul__: what do you want to get the desktop of window from kubuntu, or vice versa ?
<paul__> connet to kubuntu from window box
<paulo> emmm theres alot to go through in ip tables -- i'll try | grep 443 after it
<User_linux> where is the graphical repository list editor in kubuntu??
<zorglu_> !info httptunnel
<ubotu> httptunnel: Tunnels a data stream in HTTP requests.. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3-2 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 160 kB
<grayeul> zorglu_: his IP is: 83.147.165.8
<paulo> yeah it is... sorry i didn't answer your que
<paulo> paul__: try ssh using putty on the windows box
<paulo> paul__: but that what i'm having issues with
<zorglu_> ok there is a firewall between me and this address
<zorglu_> with 22 open
<paulo> heh?
<grayeul> paulo: I think it (443) is being blocked.
<zorglu_> aka it is a firewall issue, paulo now pays :)
<paul__> yah I use putty but would like a graphical desktop if possible
<zorglu_> paul__: ok looking
<paulo> ok guys how do i unblock?
<grayeul> OK -- showing my ignorance of ubuntu now (still trying it get it installed), but on RedHat/Fedora iptables is controlled via /etc/sysconfig/iptables
<paulo> coz 443 should be fine as its apache secure port
<paul__> does kubuntu rdc work same as windows if connecting to windows box?
<zorglu_> paul__: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdenetwork/krdc/index.html
<paul__> thnx looking now
<grayeul> paulo:  At least as a temporary fix, you could simple stop iptables from running.
<grayeul> (just to see if it helps)
<zorglu_> paul__: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=434464 <- to know some possible window client
<grayeul> paulo:  Do you have a /etc/init.d/iptables file?  or is this also too 'redhat'?
<prophit> wondering why i cant mount to my second hard drive
<zorglu_> paulo: try "sudo iptables -F" it will disable the local firewall
<prophit> says cant find it in /etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<paulo> zorglu_: isn't that a bad idea?
<zorglu_> paulo: nope. dont worry it is not permanent
<prophit> anyone know how to solve this problem
<zorglu_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<paulo> zorglu_: ok
<zorglu_> prophit: see if this help
<grayeul> zorglu_: What is the ubuntu way to start it back up?
<zorglu_> here we go :)
<paulo> zorglu_: ok so its iptables, thank you for finding out it was that
<zorglu_> paulo: how much did we bet already ? :) :)
<paulo> hehe
<paulo> zorglu_: i can pay you in files
<zorglu_> grayeul: dunno, need to install some firewall software to make it easy
<paulo> lol
<zorglu_> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<paulo> zorglu_: how do i turn back on iptables
<zorglu_> arg not a good one, to say the least
<grayeul> zorglu_: so does ubuntu have the /etc/init.d type initialization?
<grayeul> paulo: Do you have a /etc/init.d/iptables file?
<paulo> grayeul: nope
<zorglu_> grayeul: yep it does, more like system v, /etc/init.d/apaches2 restart for example
<zorglu_> !info guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 476 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<grayeul> well, it sounds like he is missing /etc/init.d/iptables --- or you could just call that with a start argument.
<zorglu_> paulo: install this one, it is a gui to setup the iptables
<zorglu_> sudo apt-get install guarddog
<grayeul> paulo: something must have started the iptables when you booted.... but since no one here has been able to help me get kubuntu installed, I can't help you :-)
<paulo> grayeul: what issue you having during the install?
<prophit> thank you the script worked
<zorglu_> ny pleasure
<grayeul> paulo:  I can boot/run the Live CD, but when I click on the desktop icon for install, it runs for a while "copying files", and then when it switches to begin install -- system locks up.
<zorglu_> grayeul: have you checked the cd ? and which version do you try to installl
<paulo> grayeul: did you do a media check before the install?
<grayeul> This is on a new laptop (Dell M65) EdgyBeta
<grayeul> I'm not sure if I completed a media check or not... but the basic bootup went OK.
<zorglu_> the help for edgy focus in #ubuntu+1
<zorglu_> check the cd to be sure
<grayeul> zorglu_: Yes, I was directed there and asked -- but got no real response, then switched back here to help paulo with ssh
<zorglu_> ah ok :)\
<grayeul> I'll check the CD (while I'm downloading EdgeEft-RC1)
<paulo> zorglu_: how do i start iptables again?
<zorglu_> paulo: you install guarddog
<zorglu_> and config them with it
<paulo> zorglu_: this has been done and guarddog is open as sudo
<grayeul> paulo: I would think that something in /etc/init.d started it before... try grepping files in /etc/init.d for iptables
<paulo> okok it is back, zorglu_which tab in guarddog do i use to get 443 going
<User_linux> http://www.kubuntu-br.org/node/6 I copied and pasted this over sources.list, now Adept doesnt work. IT wont open. What do I do?
<zorglu_> paulo: once you configured it according to your need, exit. and do "iptables -L" to see if it is enable
<paulo> |synaptic
<paulo> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<grayeul> zorglu_,paulo: We should have had you save the output of iptables -L before....
<zorglu_> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<paulo> User_linux: try the above link instead, synaptic is better
<zorglu_> User_linux: the ubotu message was for you
<paulo> zorglu_: is it in user defined protocols part?
<User_linux> fixed
<zorglu_> User_linux: and try a "apt-get update" to see if it reports error
<User_linux> Ive forgot a D in DEB first line
<User_linux> but the list is quite empty,
<zorglu_> paulo: protocol -> interactive session -> ssh
<User_linux> where is all goodies to install?
<zorglu_> oh no you want special port
<zorglu_> User_linux: if apt-get update worked ok, relaunch adept and have fun
<paulo> zorglu_: yes!
<zorglu_> paulo: ok so this is advanced -> user defined protocol
<User_linux> ok, sudo apt-get update returned some errors at the end
<zorglu_> paulo: tcp/443
<User_linux> something about keys or signatures
<zorglu_> User_linux: added the key from the url ?
<paulo> help
<User_linux> no
<User_linux> im adding them now
<zorglu_> ok
<paulo> zorglu_: now when i try to ssh to a machine i get "Name or service not known"
<User_linux> Its weird. When you are a windows user everything is automatic, then you go linux and not everything is automatic, you need to put your hand on some files and configs to get it working
<zorglu_> User_linux: yep, we are working on that :)
<fdoving> User_linux: it's also weird, when you get to know linux, you see how much more automatic linux can be, than windows :)
<grayeul> zorglu_: If I select media check on boot, and then when I look back over (later) it has booted all the way to desktop, does that mean it successfully did check?
<zorglu_> grayeul: i dunno... but clearly seems weird to me
<grayeul> paulo: Sounds like you don't have DNS... can you ping the host?
<zorglu_> fdoving: can you confirm what grayeul said ?
<paulo> not any more
<User_linux> still empty
<paulo> zorglu_:  not any more
<grayeul> zorglu_: EdgyRC is 68% downloaded... will try when finished.
<grayeul> paulo: At least you didn't lose your IRC connection :)
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<grayeul> paulo: Did you ever check /etc/init.d for iptables references (grep)?
<paulo> grayeul: thankfully
<User_linux> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg I ran this but im still seeing errors about signaturs at the end of apt-get update
<paulo> grayeul: the file does not exist
<grayeul> paulo: Don't close it or you won't get it back without reboot.
<paulo> help please
<zorglu_> User_linux: there are 4 commands, this wget is only the first :)
<grayeul> paulo: I know the file isn't there... did you try grep iptables /etc/init.d/*
<paulo> i hate messing with firewall
<m_tadeu> does anyone know how to change the color of the grub selected item? its all black after installing kubuntu-artwork stuff
<User_linux> I ran all 4
<fdoving> zorglu_: sounds like it was successfull. The general idea is that things that work out OK are quiet. When they get problems they tell you.
<User_linux> but two are returning errors
<paulo> GreyStar: i ran that command
<paulo> grayeul: i ran that command
<User_linux> the second one is returning "not found"
<zorglu_> fdoving: hmm not a good idea for explicit check like media check, in my opinion
<slow-motion> re
<grayeul> paulo: I'm guessing you didn't see anything.... which begs the question, what started up iptables when you booted?
<paulo> can i get some help please? since this guarddog thing i cannot ssh or ping
<zorglu_> User_linux: ok lets do it steps by steps
<User_linux> Hmmm
<grayeul> paulo: What does /etc/resolv.conf say?
<User_linux> with Sudo it returned OK
<zorglu_> User_linux: ah ok
<morghanphoenix> Okay, how do I delete the contents of "recycled" on an external hard drive? It came from windows and it's starting to piss me off just a bit.
<fdoving> zorglu_: it's stupid if you for example run a server, that you will have to run the check, wait for it to say it finished successfully, click OK, and -then- it will boot. Instead of just booting when it's finished.
<zorglu_> User_linux: now do 'sudo apt-ket list' and check you see the just added key
<morghanphoenix> user - root
<intelikey> GreyStar firestarter ?
<User_linux> list is not a valid operator
<paulo> grayeul: it has 3 nameserver lines
<zorglu_> fdoving: yep, but this happen if and only if you explicitlty asked for a media check
<grayeul> paulo:Can you ping any of them?  They should be numeric, right?
<intelikey> morghanphoenix sudo rm -r /path
<morghanphoenix> dr-xr-xr-x for the rest of the drive. drwxr-xr-x for recycled
<morghanphoenix> says it's unable to
<zorglu_> fdoving: in fact, what disturb me is that 'if the software doing the check fails or anything, i wont know it'
<morghanphoenix> I've tried that allread, unable for all files in the -r
<paulo> grayeul: i get operation not permitted
<User_linux> !
<zorglu_> fdoving: aka me as a user i have to trust the software is unbugged and that nobody made mistake :)
<grayeul> paulo:  ??? on a ping?
<paulo> yes
<User_linux> No errors after sudo apt-get update
<fdoving> zorglu_: maybe it sends you a mail about the result or something. don't know for sure. i still think it's a good idea to continue booting. it's what I expect. Filesystem checks was common on ext2, and they never stopped telling you everything were OK.
<zorglu_> User_linux: ok cool
<User_linux> I guess, I re ran all 4 lines with sudo and now update worked
<morghanphoenix> operation not permitted for removing the path
<grayeul> paulo: You could try the /sbin/iptables -F again.... that should get you back (albeit with no firewall)
<paulo> its things like this that frustrate me about linux
<User_linux> hmmm
<zorglu_> fdoving: yep but only when done automatically :) not when it is explicitly asked
<grayeul> paulo: Linux can be dangerous (as anything powerful can be), but it gives you great flexibility
<User_linux> Adept is listing KDE packages, nothing else, where are the commercial or non KDE apackages?
<intelikey> morghanphoenix is there a windows machine using that drive ?
<zorglu_> fdoving: but it is ok, no need to argue, i can live with this
<morghanphoenix> everything from linux works great for me, it's just this damn windows drive.
<morghanphoenix> Not anymore
<fdoving> zorglu_: 'run filesystem check automatically at next boot' isn't that what is asked?
<morghanphoenix> It was on the windows machine
<User_linux> Checked show unsupported and commercial, lets see
<fdoving> zorglu_: I get your point though. :)
<User_linux> oh yeahs, now I see azureus
<jende_> howdy
<zorglu_> fdoving: ok when i meant being asked, i mean explicitly asked by a human in front of the box :)
<zorglu_> fdoving: aka a human who want to know the result of the check :)
<megamasterx> Uhm, I need some help.
<megamasterx> My monitor's resolution isn't going up
<intelikey> morghanphoenix copy out all the stuff you want to keep and change it to an ext# file system  put back what you want on it.   ntfs is not "officially supported by linux"
<morghanphoenix> fat32
<zorglu_> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<User_linux> am I admin or something? Whenever I open Adept it asks me for my own user password
<megamasterx> it doens't have any other options in display settings, and when I click administrator mode button it doesn't ask me for a password
<jende_> fdoving: howdy
<fdoving> hi jende_.
<jende_> morghanphoenix: howdy
<morghanphoenix> intelikey it's fat32
<jende_> fdoving: how are things going?
<morghanphoenix> ello jende
<zorglu_> User_linux: yep it is normal. each time you type the passwd you become admin
<morghanphoenix> Got the drive to mount, now I can't get rid of the windows recycled path
<fdoving> jende_: fine, and you?
<megamasterx> why isn't it promting me for my root password
<jende_> fdoving: I am okay, even it's getting late, but yes I'm fine
<morghanphoenix> and it won't let me change permissions while the windows path is on my drive
<intelikey> morghanphoenix if it's vfat and you cant remove something that tells me one of two things is up.  either something is accessing what you are trying to rm    or the fs is hosed and you are about to have major problems.    probably the former.
<grayeul> paulo: Any luck?
<morghanphoenix> Nothing accessing it, unless it's still connected to the windows box in it's mind
<intelikey> morghanphoenix you can't change permissions on vfat  it has none.
<User_linux> hmmmm
<morghanphoenix> it's owner is user name - root
<User_linux> no opera rbowser in the repository that I ve just added
<jende_> megamasterx: has your monitor been recognized during the installation?
<intelikey> yeah.
<megamasterx> Jende: yea
<megamasterx> This happened when I changed it last.
<zorglu_> User_linux: you need commercial one
<jende_> megamasterx: what have you changed?
<morghanphoenix> I can't add or remove files.
<User_linux> oh I see
<User_linux> im using a Universal one
<morghanphoenix> It says operation not permitted.
<zorglu_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-b75a0c6c7e357640731529980d3f3ad3614b9a76 <- User_linux
<instructor> Interesting Radio station
<zorglu_> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<instructor> It shows the next song in the playlist on song change :)
<rawrness> do what you want because a pirate is free you are pirate harhar being a pirate is ok to be you are a pirate
<intelikey> morghanphoenix vfat does not support permissions bits  nor ownership bits  what you see as owner and perms is all a vertual bit set by the mount command.  man mount
<megamasterx> I changed my resolution
<zorglu_> User_linux: this is to get an idea of what are repository and how they are organized
<User_linux> I was using mandriva hours ago, but sice it's package manager didnt like me, I have it replaced by kubuntu
<morghanphoenix> it auto mounted, shouldn't it be accessable to me then?
<intelikey> morghanphoenix no
<instructor> intelikey:
<instructor> Don't run :)
<jende_> megamasterx: where have you changed the resolution just in KDE or in the systemfile itself?
<morghanphoenix> /dev/sda1 on /media/PHOENIX type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower)
<morghanphoenix> root@home:/media/PHOENIX#
<morghanphoenix> do I need to unmount this and mount it manually?
<megamasterx> Much better.
<megamasterx> reconfigured
<instructor> Hmm Any one wanna help with a X vidcard issue?
<User_linux> oh noes
<intelikey> morghanphoenix in the console do this.   (first close all other windows that might be accessing that drive.) type "mount"  and note the device and mountpoint of that drive. then.    sudo umount /media/<where.ever.its.mounted> && sudo mount /dev/<device> </mount/point> -o umask=0
<jende_> MegaMasterX: so you reconfigures xorg?xserver?xfree86?
<User_linux> Im installing JAva, but the installer is stuck, im seeing a DOS PRompt with an OK button that I cannot press
<MegaMasterX> Xorg
<intelikey> morghanphoenix inturpret everything within <>
<instructor> 0:0 is going to a new video card :(
<morghanphoenix> sudo: unmount: command not found
<jende_> #debian
<intelikey> morghanphoenix why are you posting your typos ?
<intelikey> we all make them.  from time to time.
<morghanphoenix> typo?
<intelikey> yep.
<morghanphoenix> sudo unmount /media/PHOENIX?
<intelikey> i didn't say "unmount"  there is no such command.  i said "umount"   you typo'd it.
<morghanphoenix> ah
<morghanphoenix> sorry
<intelikey> typo=typographical error   generally transpositions but also often insertions and/or deletions
<jende_> megamas
<intelikey> typo might be also called  typing evolution    it's almost always deadly to a command.
<morghanphoenix> wrong fs type, where does the vfat go?
<intelikey> it doesnt
<intelikey> you don't see it in what i said do
<morghanphoenix> it's telling me wrong fs type
<intelikey> sudo umount /media/<where.ever.its.mounted> && sudo mount /dev/<device> </mount/point> -o umask=0
<morghanphoenix> used sudo
<morghanphoenix> It's unmounted
<sorush20> hi, I'm not sure what is going on with my kde usb devices its not auto mounting.. on lsusb the storage device is there but there is not automount
<intelikey> mount device mountpoint -o umask=0
<sorush20> any help people/
<intelikey> mount <device> <mountpoint> -o umask=0
<morghanphoenix> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ext-hdd -o unmask=0
<User_linux> ...
<morghanphoenix> right?
<intelikey> looks good
<sorush20> intelikey: how do i find out what device it is registered as I think it was sda1 or sda
<intelikey> assuming /mnt/ext-hdd exists
<Lam_> azureus or ktorrent?
<morghanphoenix> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1. missing codepage or other error.
<jende_> sorush20: mount
<morghanphoenix> The mount point is there, I just made it and double checked.
<sorush20> Lam_: depends , lots more features in azureus
<intelikey> sorush20 usb devices are generally /dev/sd?
<Lam_> sorush20: ok thanks
<jende_> sorush20: I guess it is/was sda1
<pastelborracho> se me lee?
<sorush20> jende_: niether is mountable..
<morghanphoenix> it's was at sda1 when I unmounted it, it's always at sda1.
<intelikey> sorush20 if it's a usb disk or any veriant there of   sudo fdisk -l    might be productive.
<jende_> intelikey: ;-) just had the same idea re sorish20 ;-)
<morghanphoenix>  /dev/sda1               1        9728    78140128+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<morghanphoenix> That's the output
<intelikey> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ext-hdd -o umask=0
<sorush20> the point is the automount fails on occasions and I don't think I have time to debug what is the problemm could be one of my other usb devices
<sorush20> I managed to do it manually...
<sorush20> but auto is better
<jende_> sorush20: ;-)
<rafa> alguna
<rafa> linuxera
<rafa> es que si las cosas me la esplica una mujer
<rafa> pues que me entero mejor
<rafa> jejej
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<morghanphoenix> Okay, it's mounted, as root and I can't access it.
<Lechero> rafa: esto es un canal en ingles, y solo hay geeks tios
<rafa> y un lechero no??
<intelikey> with umask=0 you can't access it.   bull crap
<morghanphoenix> no crap
<rafa> hello
<morghanphoenix> I can see it, but can't alter anything
<administrador> I made two logins, one is not working
<intelikey> morghanphoenix pastebin the output of     mount
<morghanphoenix> Owner: root - root Permissions: drwxrwxrwx
<morghanphoenix> okay
<jende_> sorush20: assuing that it works in Kubuntu as like as I did it with my debian box here is how to get your USB automounted
<morghanphoenix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<intelikey> Permissions: drwxrwxrwx   duh  that's umask=0
<morghanphoenix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27557/
<jende_> sorush20: I used that howto http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/127
<jende_> sorush20: maybe that helps
<intelikey> and you are telling me that you cant access/change anything on    12. /dev/sda1 on /mnt/ext-hdd type vfat (rw,umask=0)   ????
<morghanphoenix> can't make new dirs, can't delete files or remove dirs
<morghanphoenix> nothing at all
<brainwashed> anyone had success mounting stuff with the gmailf package in universe?
<intelikey> for a nickle i'd sujest rm -fr /mnt/ext-hdd/*     and see if it changes anything..... but i try to not be malicious....
<morghanphoenix> what does that do?
<jende_> sorush20: so, do you think that'll help?
<morghanphoenix> I'm a bit leary of *s
<intelikey> morghanphoenix do this in a konsole,  mkdir /mnt/ext-hdd/testing_the_file_system ; ls /mnt/ext-hdd
<intelikey> morghanphoenix what rm does is deletes/remover  rm=remove cp=copy mv=move ls=list
<morghanphoenix> read only file system
<VIKI> im running apt-get upgrade, what is it upgrading? I saw KDE and java
<intelikey> how can it be a readonly fs if mounted rw ????
<morghanphoenix> shouldn't be read only
<intelikey>  12. /dev/sda1 on /mnt/ext-hdd type vfat (rw,umask=0)
<Lechero> VIKI: is it upgrading all the packages that need to be upgraded
<morghanphoenix> it says rw, but when I try to alter it in any way it says read only
<morghanphoenix> fresh output from mount: /dev/sda1 on /mnt/ext-hdd type vfat (rw,umask=0)
<intelikey> it's still possable that the fs is hosed and about to give major data loss
<VIKI> I was installing java using Adept. But then Java prompted me to click OK, but the button was unclickable, it was inside Adept window. I just forced a kill to close it.
<morghanphoenix> I just bought the thing
<jende_> VIKI: what if you try to install Java from the console?
<morghanphoenix> It's about two months old
<Ash-Fox> Anyone happen to know of a way I can enable backing store for a specific window only?
<morghanphoenix> made one backup and that's it
<jende_> JosefK: Howdy ;-)
<intelikey> umount it and  sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<VIKI> Adpt-get is installing java I guess
<VIKI> noooooooooooo...........
<jende_> VIKI: so, here we go
<VIKI> its downloading Koffice libs, I dont wanna install Koffice
<jende_> VIKI: ooops...what's the output
<VIKI> koffice-data
<jende_> VIKI: do you need just the JRE?
<VIKI> yes
<morghanphoenix> differences between boot sector and its backup offset:original/backup 65:01/00, 67:ef/25, 68:61/29, 69:ff/e7, 70:fb/15
<jende_> VIKI: gimme a seec
<morghanphoenix> asks me if I want to copy orig to backup or backup to orig.
<intelikey> so it is the fs waced out....
<morghanphoenix> should I copy one, if so which way?
<jende_> VIKI: how did you try to install the jre?
<intelikey> that's right.
<jhutchins_wk> swapon and mkfs swap return "Invalid block count" for my swap partition.  What can I do?  I've deleted and re-created it.
<jende_> VIKI: sudo apt-get install <what>
<VIKI> Adept -> search java -> select -> apply. At 28% the a DOS like message with an OK button showed up, I couldnt click it, then I closed Adept
<jende_> VIKI: sudo apt-get install <what>
<hammer> !dv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende_> VIKI: sudo apt-get install <what>???
<Hawkwind> Hah
* Hawkwind Watches jende_ try and pull information from the user
<jende_> Hawkwind: am I wrong?
<Hawkwind> jende_: Absolutely not
<jende_> Hawkwind: puuuh...;-)
<dvayanu> hello
<dvayanu> is there a chance to get a working mozilla for edge amd64?
<morghanphoenix> okay, if the fs is screwed how do I fix it? I still need it to be compatabile with windows computers.
<Hawkwind> dvayanu: You mean mozilla the webbrowser ?
<Ash-Fox> seamonkey?
<morghanphoenix> I don't think ext3 is, that's what my hard mounts are.
<dvayanu> hawkwind: yes. mozilla-browser package
<Hawkwind> dvayanu: There should be one by default
<jende_> !mozilla
<ubotu> mozilla: The Mozilla Internet application suite - meta package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.7.12-1.1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Ash-Fox> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seamonkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> !info mozilla edgy
<ubotu> mozilla: The Mozilla Internet application suite - meta package. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.7.13-0.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<Hawkwind> Ash-Fox: He wants Mozilla, not seamonkey
<dvayanu> there is one, it just doesn't run
<dvayanu> segfault
<Hawkwind> dvayanu: Define *doesn't run*
<jende_> VIKI: would be just nice if you would answer
<Hawkwind> dvayanu: Run it from a terminal and put any errors into http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<VIKI> nvm
<VIKI> the atp-get finished downloading all upgrades
<jende_> VIKI: no errors?
<VIKI> its installing java, the OK button showed again, but since I was in konsole, I was able to click it
<dvayanu> hawkwind: no errors, just Segmentation fault
* Ash-Fox wonders why theres vmware player in the repositories and not vmware server.
<VIKI> uinstalling is the same as installing?
<Hawkwind> dvayanu: Do this:  mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-old as normal user, then try and start mozilla
<VIKI> to uinstall a package I simple to in adept and uncheck it?
<jende_> VIKI: to uninstall use: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<Hawkwind> VIKI: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<VIKI> done
<jende_> Hawkwind: hehe
<VIKI> jre showed up
<dvayanu> hawkkind: thanx
<jende_> VIKI: well done, prob solved
<xabi> hey, anyone here knows of a good tutorial on C++ sockets (Under linux of course) :)
<dvayanu> hawkwind: stupid me! i copied my home from my 32bit dapper
<VIKI> no
<VIKI> I m in a site that requires java to load an applet, but the java applet is missing
<dvayanu> hawkwind: moving on, is there a chance to get flashplayer working or a java plugin? jdk1.5.09 64 doesn't have a plugin :-(
<jende_> xabi: maybe that site yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialC++.html -
<jende_> xabi: http://yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialC++.html
<jende_> VIKI: which browser?which site?
<Hawkwind> dvayanu: You need to isntall the 32bit versions of flash and java to get them to work
<VIKI> Firefox
<jende_> VIKI: site?
<VIKI> the java irc plugin
<VIKI> for web irc sessions
<dvayanu> hawkwind: hmm, can 64bit firefox work with 32bit java plugin?
<jende_> VIKI: which firefox?
<VIKI> 1.0.5.0.7
<Hawkwind> dvayanu: That I don't know.  You could install the 32bit firefox if need be
<xabi> thx jende_ but no luck :(
<rawrness> do what you want because a pirate is free you are pirate yar har being a pirate is ok to be you are a pirate
<dvayanu> hawkwind: and for flashplayer: install_flash_player_7_linux$ ./flashplayer-installer ->
<xabi> wtf?
<jende_> VIKI: have you had a look here: https://addons.mozilla.org/search.php?q=java&app=firefox
<VIKI> Sun java 5.0 webstart
<pointwood> okay, I get an error when running dist-upgrade (to edgy from dapper), I get dialog box named Debconf on marvin (marvin is the name of my pc): Incorrect nice value. Please enter a an integer between -20 and 20. I understand that quite well, but there is no place to enter a value :(
<dvayanu> hawkwind: ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by theMacromedia Flash Player installer.
<rawrness> do what you want because a pirate is free you are pirate yar har being a pirate is ok to be you are a pirate
<jende_> VIKI: your firefoy is also, AFAIK, quite old
<rawrness> do what you want because a pirate is free you are pirate yar har being a pirate is ok to be you are a pirate
<xabi> rawrness: that's called flooding <_<
* rawrness  which is a state of ordom
<rawrness> My apologys
<xabi> np
<rawrness> not only that it is stuck in my head
<rawrness>  http://rj.selfip.com/pirate.swf
<dvayanu> hawkwind: however, thanx you very much for the help with mozilla
<jende_> VIKI: you'll be sent to here http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp
<Lechero> rawrness: nice video :)
<rawrness> it was stolen off us imaginations pirate policy
<Hawkwind> dvayanu: You can install a 32bit version though.  Most everyone here who runs a 64bit machine does just that
<jende_> dvayanu: try that site for the latest flashplayer http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Lechero> has somebody installed flash player 9 beta under kubuntu?
<rawrness> Me.
<Hawkwind> Lechero: Yes
<jende_> Lechero: on edgy I have
<Hawkwind> Lechero: Works perfectly normal here in both Dapper and Edgy
* fignew will install it when he installs edgy
<dvayanu> jende_ thanx
<jende_> dvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<jende_> dvayanu: np
<Lechero> jende_: i am under edgy too :)
<rawrness> i think i might upgrade to edgy
<jende_> Lechero: so...why wont you install fp9b ?
<Lechero> i prefer to ask here before install is it is "stable"
* rawrness likes clean installs
<rawrness> well it is in a Rc.
<jende_> Lechero: edgy isn't in stable as yet, so basically you can say that you mix a beta with beta
<Lechero> edgy now is really stable i have only problem with autocomplain under konsole with tab key... is very slow. More slow than always
<jende_> Lechero: have you done today a apt-get update and dist-upgrade?
<Lechero> jende_: yes
<darkaura> Hi I need help
<VIKI> for each repository I need a key?
<jende_> Lechero: I've done it  bout noon CET and I'm doing just now again...guess what...another 50pckgs will be updated and 2 new installed
<jende_> Lechero: if it wouldn't be a rc you wouldn't get within 12hrs that many updates
<pointwood> I have a dapper to edgy upgrade that fails here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27494/
<pointwood> anyone got a suggestion to how I fix that?
<darkaura> I know this is kubuntu chat but I need help with ubuntu, I'm not getting any answers in Ubuntu. I have a nvidia geforce go 6800 ultra, when I play full screen games like metal blob solid, it only plays on part of the screen and doesn't scale full screen
<fdoving> pointwood: 'sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.1.1ubuntu5_i386.deb;sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade'
<Azmodan> Edgy doesn't recognize my wifi card while Dapper did out of the box.  Can anyone help me with this?
<jende_> pointwood: pastebin yoour sources.list please
<fdoving> pointwood: the bug is reported, and it is beeing fixed. fyi. :)
<pointwood> jende_: one moment
<jende_> pointwood: dont have to as fdoving has gave you already the solution
<pointwood> my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27562/
<jende_> fdoving: it seems to be that edgy des have a wlan/wifi prob
<jende_> fdoving: it seems to be that edgy does have a wlan/wifi prob, dont you think
<fdoving> jende_: i don't have wifi problems in edgy. do you?
<Azmodan> fdoving: I do!
<dylan_> what exactly does the swap partition do?
<fdoving> Azmodan: oh, what card?
<Azmodan> fdoving: D-Link Airplug something...
<jende_> fdoving: I dont have a wifi, but azmodan is already the +10th reporting issues in here re wifi
<jende_> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<VIKI> O_
<jende_> dylan
<VIKI> O_O
<pointwood> I get the same problem as earlier - I get a Debconf dialog box saying "incorrect nice value. Please enter and integer between -20 and 20" but there is nowhere I can enter any number...
<dylan_> i always check the system monitor and i never see any record of it being used
<fdoving> dylan_: the linux kernel putts stuff that was initialy put into RAM on it, because it knows it doesn't change and it's not accessed frequently, so moving it to disk is smart. (or something like that, much more complex ofcourse)
<VIKI> I download opera package in deb extension from opera site itself, its working
<pointwood> there is a next button, but that just gives me the same dialog box again
<dvayanu> i have the feeling i just somehow killed my firefox and got a fresh kubuntu-firefox copy... can mozilla-firefox overwrite firefox or is it the same package?
<Lechero> i just installed flash 9 beta, now i can wath pornotube videos under kubuntu :)
<jende_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fdoving> Azmodan: the 'something' part is essential :)
<jende_> Azmodan: the chipset might be nice to know
<dylan_> it just seems a bit weird that it is never used
<Azmodan> jende_: I'm under Dapper (liveCD) now, can I pluck that info out of somewhere?
<jende_> dylan_: swap is used, most definitely
<dylan_> would it show up in the graph for it under the system monitor?
<jende_> Azmodan: lspci on a console should tell you details
<pointwood> fdoving: the only thing I can do is press cancel and then it ends like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27564/
<jende_> dylan_: nope
<dylan_> why not?
<Azmodan> Done, where's the paste bin?
<jende_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jende_> pointwood: do as apt said a sudo apt-get -f install
<Azmodan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27565/
<pointwood> jende_: apt-get -f install what? openoffice-core?
<jende_> pointwood: just: sudo apt-get -f install
<fdoving> pointwood: hmm.. that's worse, try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow debconf' select dialog, then run the last command i gave you, again.
<jende_> fdoving: an atheros again
<Azmodan> Is there a problem with atheros cards?
<fdoving> jende_: that's madwifi then :)
<jende_> fdoving: exactly...will you post a bug report?
<jende_> or should I?
<fdoving> jende_: what bug?
<jende_> fdoving: in my opinion its a bug. Cause until the users haven't done an upgrade madwifi works fine
<Azmodan> jende_: The wireless assistant in Edgy says it cannot find a card and quits.
<fdoving> jende_: oh. that's bad. does the users have 'linux-restricted-modules' for the correct kernel installed?
<Azmodan> fdoving: I was using the LiveCD, it's as "default" install as you can get.
<jende_> fdoving: mikeeagle, AFAIK had them and it didn't work
<fdoving> Azmodan: true.
<Abnaxos> Hi, I just upgraded to Edgy and have a problem with guidance-power-manager.
<Abnaxos> When I try to start it, I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27567/
<fdoving> Azmodan: post a bug at http://bugs.ubuntu.com then.
<Azmodan> Looks like we'll get an RC2....
<Abnaxos> BTW: In the backtrace you can see that it thinks the AC adapter had been unplugged -- which is not true.
<fdoving> jende_: mikeeagle was using a acx card. I have one on a old laptop, that works with edgy. did test-install on it yesterday.
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> edgy rc is out?
<fdoving> coreymon77: it is.
<jende_> fdoving: true he had an acx
<jende_> fdoving: sorry
<coreymon77> how do i upgrade
<jende_> coreymon77: where to?
<shadowhywind> does anyone know if there is a way to change the graphic of the volume screen??
<Azmodan> jende_: So I report madwifi as the offending package?
<coreymon77> how do i upgrade toedgy
<pointwood> fdoving: okay, that might seem to have fixed it, thx - now it asks whether I want dash installed - do I want that?
<jende_> Azmodan: yep, I'd say so
<fdoving> pointwood: yes, you want dash, and you also want dash to be the default /bin/sh shell, if it asks later :)
<slow-motion> n8
<jende_> coreymon77: hope you know that edgy isn't yet i stable
<coreymon77> how do i do it?
<jende_> coreymon77: and you are aware of the fact, that not stable means that you may come across some errors and stuf?
<coreymon77> its an rc
<theresa> edgy looks VERY sexy, well done guys on the artwork!
<coreymon77> ive used linux for a long time
<coreymon77> if its an rc
<coreymon77> it should be fine
<jende_> coreymon77: gimme a sec I'll pastebin my way
<coreymon77> preferably through apt
<VIKI> whats the difference between Adept and Add / Remove packages?? It seems that some packages wont show up or wont install unless I run system - Adept
<jende_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<coreymon77> just tell me the apt command jende
<jende_> coreymon77: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27568/
<coreymon77> im not clueless in linuc
<jende_> theresa: sexy...;-)
<Azmodan> From bugs.ubuntu.com : "madwifi" does not exist in Ubuntu. Please choose a different package. If you're unsure, please select "I don't know"
<coreymon77> i dunno
<theresa> jende_: ja sehr sogar :)
<coreymon77> i dont usually use dist-upgrade
<Wikipedia-Gast90> why
<coreymon77> ive just used install kubuntudesktop
<coreymon77> fodving: is dist-upgrade the thing to do?
<Wikipedia-Gast90> why
<coreymon77> fdoving*
<Wikipedia-Gast90> why
<coreymon77> whatever
<Wikipedia-Gast90> why
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-115-78.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<dvayanu> ok, double stupid me, as i moved away .mozilla to get mozilla working, i also killed all firefox setting, so after firefox restart it came blank :-)
<Azmodan> jende: bugs.ubuntu.com says the package madwifi doesn't exists.
<fdoving> Azmodan: just choose 'i don't know'
<fdoving> Azmodan: or use 'kernel-source' then i'll be directed to the right people.
<coreymon77> fdoving: is apt-get dist-upgrade the right way to get edgy?
<coreymon77> or is there a better way
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: Why are you upgrading to Edgy ?
<fdoving> coreymon77: yes, first make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed, then change /etc/apt/sources.list from dapper to edgy, then run 'sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<coreymon77> cause its rc now
<nicolas0265> join #ubuntu
<coreymon77> and i upgrade when they get to rc
<jende> Azmodan: sent the bug to madwifi
<Digital_Pioneer> Hey. I've just installed Kubuntu on a computer, and one of my first setup steps is getting internet. The box has a wireless WG311v2 adapter, so I'm using NdisWrapper, but something seems to be blocking communication to the device
<jende> www.madwifi.org
<Azmodan> jende: Thanks
<dvayanu> jende: i downloaded FP9 and linked the plugin in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins, is that the right way to do it?
<jende> dvayanu: yep
<dvayanu> jende: doesn't work :-) the missing plugin page comes up
<dvayanu> jende: i'm trying my favorite flash page: http://www.gamedesign.jp/flash/dice/dice.html
<ubuntu> stop
<jende> fdoving: the wg311 has an atheros
<jende> fdoving: urgh
<Hawkwind> dvayanu: Might need to go into /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins instead
<archangel_> I try to access my cd/dvd drive and get a "malformed url" error every time. Is my drive bad?
<fdoving> archangel_: is this dapper with kde from kubuntu.org?
<dvayanu> hawkwind: mozilla-firefox -> firefox
<archangel_> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> archangel_: kde 3.5.5 ?
#kubuntu 2006-10-21
<jende> Digital_Pioneer: which Kubuntu?Dapper?
<Digital_Pioneer> jende, Yeah, Dapper Drake, it calls itself.
<Hawkwind> dvayanu: It wouldn't work here til I put it in the mozilla-firefox directory
<Digital_Pioneer> fdoving, Mine (just downloaded) came with 3.5.2.
<archangel_> fdoving: 3.5.2
<jende> Digital_Pioneer: your card should work out of the box
<Digital_Pioneer> jende, There's a Linux driver for it? How do you know what it is?...
<dvayanu> hawkwind: but mozilla-firefox is linked to firefox...
<dvayanu> at leat on my system
<jende> Digital_Pioneer: usually the driver refers to your chipset
<fdoving> archangel_: hmm.. then i'm not sure.
<dvayanu> hawkwind: i have an error on start too: http://rafb.net/paste/results/3k1tmP86.html
<Hawkwind> !baddevice > dvayanu
<jende> Digital_Pioneer: type in a console lspci
<Digital_Pioneer> jende: One sec.
<jende> Digital_Pioneer: if you're not sure what device listed in the output of lspci your wlan card is pastebin the lot
<jende> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Digital_Pioneer> jende, I see something about Texas Instruments ACX 111
<fdoving> jende: another acx :)
<jende> fdoving: yep...
<jende> fdoving: we're having probs I guess with madwifi
<Digital_Pioneer> jende, I would guess it's the TI ACX 111#*Chipset.
<Digital_Pioneer> ;)
<fdoving> Digital_Pioneer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx111
<dvayanu> hawkwind: ok, gonna read and try that... i'm happy that my config is working at all with a rc kernel (2.6.19-rc2-mm1)
<fdoving> Digital_Pioneer: go to the very bottom, and read the comment, before you do any of the other steps.
<Digital_Pioneer> fdoving, I recognize your nick.
<paul__> I cracked routers wep and  wpa with my railink pci wifi card, kubuntu and aircrack :)
<jende> fdoving: were there any major changes for wifi's in the past 48hrs?
<paul__> my router ^%^
<Hawkwind> dvayanu: Why are you using that kernel on Dapper ?
<fdoving> jende: don't think so, or were there a linux-restricted-modules update maybe? hang on, i'll check.
<dvayanu> hawkwind: edgy
<Hawkwind> Ok, why that kernel on Edgy even :P
<dvayanu> hawkwind: the only one to support my chipset
<dvayanu> p965
<Hawkwind> dvayanu: Ah, gotcha
<fdoving> jende: this: 2006-10-20 18:52:16 status installed linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 2.6.17.5-11
<jende> fdoving: thanks that you're checking cause the probs in here are getting heaps
<Digital_Pioneer> fdoving, OK, having done that, what do I need to do now? Reboot, or just restart something?
<fdoving> Digital_Pioneer: you can reload the module, from konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole) run 'sudo rmmod acx;sudo modprobe acx'
<VIKI> What do I do? According to java test page. Firefox is using an outdated java plugin, whereas opera doesnt even have a java plugin. But jre is installed. Whenever I try to update java I get a message saying that it's already lastest version. What am I missing?
<jende> fdoving: is 18:52 your local time?
<thompa> anybody know if I boot live noapic, does my install come out same?
<fdoving> jende: no, it's 00:20 here now.
<jende> fdoving: so were some changes
<Digital_Pioneer> fdoving, YOU ARE A GENIOUS!!!!!
<Digital_Pioneer> :D
* pointwood agrees
<fdoving> Digital_Pioneer :)
<pointwood> fdoving: same timezone as I - where do you live?
<fdoving> pointwood: Norway.
<Digital_Pioneer> fdoving, I've been working on this for days! FINALLY!!!
<jende> Full Acknowlegement from person
<archangel_> I try to access my cd/dvd drive and get a "malformed url" error every time. Is my drive bad?
<pointwood> fdoving: cool! Denmark here :)
<fdoving> pointwood, cool :)
<pointwood> Aarhus to be more exact :)
<dhq> how do i get the repos source list for edgy
<dhq> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<dhq> !edgy repos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edgy repos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> dhq: what do you mean exactly? change the dapper ones to edgy?
<dhq> fdoving: its so slow
<instructor> !edgy
<fdoving> dhq: slow? you can do it fast too: 'sudo sed s/dapper/edgy/g -i /etc/apt/sources.list' for example.
<jende> sudo sed -e 's/\sdapper/ edgy /g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<jende> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jende> sudo apt-get -f install
<jende> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<peacekpr> when i boot my computer, it goes to the KDE Graphical Login Screen but the screen is flickering... i type in my username and password (blindly) and hit Enter.  Immediately, the screen stops flickering and all is well.  Does anyone know what this difference could be?  Does the login screen use a different xorg.conf ?
<sorush20> when will kubuntu have an autosource addition tool?
<fdoving> jende: you forgot to make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed both before, and after dist-upgrade :] 
<peacekpr> the only xorg.conf I know of is in /etc/X11
<nail_> anyone had any issues with the KB on the latest live cd? (Edgy)
<jende> fdoving: *grrrr* I forgot that to post, damn you're so right
<jende> fdoving: I might need one more coffee
<VIKI> K O MON
<VIKI> Instlal it
<VIKI> enable it
<VIKI> damn
<VIKI> opera is missing java plugin, the java is there
<fdoving> I must go to bed very soon, or my gf will probably somehow break my computers.
<jende> fdoving: I've got to go soonish, too, as my gf has been already yelling for me...
<jende> fdoving: where about in Norway are you?
<sorush20> how do I start the cookie deamon?
<dvayanu> hawkwind: next question :-) on dapper i had run automatiKs which installed win32codecs, proper fonts and so on... do you know where i can get this for edgy?
<fdoving> jende: lesund. it's about in the middle.
<jende> fdoving: I might be next year in norway
<fdoving> jende: ok, this is offtopic, i'm in #kubuntu-offtopic too :)
<jende> fdoving: but not today.
<jende> fdoving: we booth should look after our .........
<sorush20> what is the cookie daemon please ,, konqueror is unable to start it..
<jende> fdoving: before they crack our pc's
<fdoving> jende: i agree, it's too late.
<jende> good nite everybody...
<fdoving> sorush20: kmenu -> system settings -> advanced [tab]  -> service manager
<fdoving> jende: nite.
<jende> fdoving: see ya tomorrow!?
<archangel_> I need help with my cd drive
<jende> fdoving: I'll be around
<sorush20> fdoving: where is the advanced thing/' there is no advanced tab
<fdoving> sorush20: it's at the very top, not really a tab, it's a button.
<jende> archangel_: whats the prob?
<fdoving> jende: i'll probably be here too. see you.
<fdoving> gnite all.
<jende> fdoving: I'll fix archangel and then I'll be gone, too
<jende> archangel_: ???
<jende> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<archangel_> sorry (kids)
<morghanphoenix> adding a fstab entry for a fat32 external hdd, type options and pass paramaters unsure, I believe it is vfat user, noauto 0 0, is this correct?
<archangel_> I have switched 2 drives and I cant get either to work
<jende> archangel_: I'm not a kid, sorry!
<archangel_> lol
<archangel_> no I mean sorry it took me a while to respond
<archangel_> I was dealing with MY kids
<jende> archangel_: so what is the prob with your cd-drives?
<archangel_> 1 of them I keep getting a "malformed error" that keep popping up when I try to access it
<archangel_> and the other I get nothing
<archangel_> as if a drive is not installed
<jende> archangel_: did each got mounted?
<archangel_> not sure how to
<jende> archangel_: check it by openening a console (ALT+F2) and at the prompt of the console you type: mount
<archangel_> jende: ok, what now
<jende> archangel_: its not there, is ist?
<archangel_> jende: no
<jende> archangel_: shouldn't be...good
<jende> archangel_: now close the console and press again ALT+F2
<mike> problem installing xbuntu
<archangel_> jende: ok
<mike> please help
<jende> and type kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<mike> my computer freezes when installin xbuntu
<jende> archangel_: paste the lot to pastebin
<rawrness> fun
<jende> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<rawrness> try thte alt. install mike
<mike> rawrness: what alt?
<mike> oo the alt install
<rawrness> alt. install cd?
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> fdoving
<rawrness> live cds can be real slow
<mike> ok but i used the same insatll i used for ubuntu, i had normal ubuntu working ine but am switching to xbuntu for my laptop
<coreymon77> i did the whole sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<coreymon77> is that it
<rawrness> then just install the thingy for it
<coreymon77> is all i have to do now restart?
<jende> coreymon77: fdoving went to bed
<rawrness> if you got ubuntu runing
<coreymon77> im using dapper
<coreymon77> and apt is just finsishing witht he apt-get dist-upgrade
<jende> coreymon77: so you should be fine now
<mike> rawrness:  what do u mean install the thingy for it?
<rawrness> il ring ya up a site 1 min
<coreymon77> what about those other commands, like -f install
<rawrness> btw why how do you make the red text?
<rawrness> how&*
<coreymon77> and configure -a
<archangel_> jende: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27578/
<jende> coreymon77: don't worry bout them anymore
<coreymon77> just restart
<mike> rawrness:  to make text red type the person name in front who u are talking to
<mike> rawrness:  usualy just type first letter or two then press tab
<mike> rawrness: u got that website?
<rawrness> mike: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<rawrness> mike: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu ?
<jende> archangel_: that lokks just fine
<rawrness> donn't look red
<jende> archangel_: that looks just fine
<VIKI> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dicas/verDica.php?codigo=6761
<Bauh> algum maluco afim de fumar um baseado?
<Bauh> vamos queimar uma resina!
<archangel_> jende: should work now?
<jende> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mike> rawrness: will that take off ubuntu too ?
<jende> archangel_: and whenever you have a CD in there you get that error?
<archangel_> jende: only with my dvd drive
<rawrness> mike: when you boot you can click session and what desktop ya want to ru n
<archangel_> jende: I switched out with a another drive and I get nothing out of this one
<mike> http://guidetolinux.wetpaint.com/
<rawrness> mike:  it then becomes default
<coreymon77> wow
<coreymon77> there is alot to uppgrade
<coreymon77> its been unpacking and setting up for almost 10 minutes now!
<archangel_> jende: should i switch back to the dvd drive (at least I get an error with that one)
<jende> archangel_: yep, do that...they're internal ones?
<archangel_> jende: yeah, give me 2.5 minutes at the most
<jende> VIKI: it makes no sense to post links to non-eglish sites in here
<jende> archangel_: no worries
<VIKI> Found what is wrong. Opera is missing the link to java plugin, but where is java?
<jende> VIKI: sudo find / -name java
<jende> VIKI: or sudo locate java
<Dasnipa] [> you do not have to run sudo to use locate.
<Dasnipa] [> that is a very bad idea
<jende> VIKI: /usr/bin/
<jende> Dasnipa] [: the ooutput is the same, so that shouldn't bother now really
<VIKI> ok, ive found java
<VIKI> but opera is missing the link
<jende> Dasnipa] [: or do you think its worth discussing now?I'm quite tired already anyway
<archangel_> jende: should I get an icon?
<jende> archangel_: an icon?you mean the drive is connected and a CD or DVD is inserted?
<archangel_> jende: malformed url   again
<archangel_> jende: yes
<archangel_> jende: sorry it took so long
<jende> archangel_: I guess you get that window in which you'll be aked to tell what to do, ie. open and stuff
<archangel_> jende: I am using a data cd and the drive is saying that the cd is black
<jende> archangel_: I guess you get that window in which you'll be asked to tell what to do, ie. open and stuff
<archangel_> jende: I mean blank
<Dasnipa] [> jende, but its horrible practice to run programs in sudo that you dont need to
<jende> archangel_: what data cd is it?
<archangel_> jende: pictures from my camera
<Dasnipa] [> jende, you might give new users the impression they need to sudo everything and taht will create a ton more problems... hmm sudo firefox... sudo xchat... yeah all smart ideas
<jende> Dasnipa] [: I know that, but it's already 1am and I'm getting tired unfortunately; nope I'll never ever gave users that impression and haven't got on mind to do!
<archangel_> jende: there on there are 555 pics
<mike> you guys all get ur flash 9 alphas!!!!
<jende> archangel_: but the cd hasn't been burnt as a picture cd?
<archangel_> jende: everything I put in there is 'blank'
<jende> archangel_: do the drives work in other machines?
<archangel_> jende: no it was burned as a data cd
<magicmike> Yo jende.
<archangel_> jende: yes the one I am using now does for sure
<archangel_> jende: crap I have to go, I will be on later.    Sorry to cut you off
<jende> archangel_: open a console again ;-) and type ls -al /dev/cdrom
<archangel_> ok
<mike> rawrness:  us see flash 9 alpha is out!
<jende> mike: flash9 beta is out
<rawrness> i am using flash 9b
<intelikey> hmmm i may not be back yet...
<rawrness> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bQM5r-_8aw
<dragonflyseven> Will flash 9 be in 6.10? Probably not...
<dragonflyseven> Oh well.
<mike> jende: yea i called it alpha my b
<archangel_> still nothing
<archangel_> sorry got to go
<mike> jende:  it works great, finally i can visit hose flash 9 sites lol
* LeeJunFan goes to get flash9
<LjL> !flash9
<dvayanu> jende: LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /opt/flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.55/libflashplayer.so [/opt/flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.55/libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32] 
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<ubuntu> hi
<mluser-work> is there a 'rc.local' or 'local.start' type file that I can add stuff to happen at boot time?
<LeeJunFan> I didn't even know it was available. I've been working 18 hr days the last 4 days :(
<ubuntu> my god
<ubuntu> this is the first time, i use kubuntu, and i am a little lost
<dragonflyseven> eightteen hours a day= not very much fun
<jende> archangel_: I need the ooutput of the given command
<dragonflyseven> ubuntu: any questions?
<birge> lots of
<dragonflyseven> birge: any questions?
<dragonflyseven> Such as?
<birge> how to set keyboard to hungarian
<rawrness> control panel
<rawrness> under k menu keyboards
<yamal> mluser-work: in /etc
<mluser-work> yamal: thanks.. I found it :)
<pointwood> first impression of edgy: ohh...shiny :D
<magicmike> Yo jende. I had Ubuntu installed before instead of Kubuntu. Now I have Kubuntu installed. I liked the Firefox, and Gaim which isn't on this. Can it be installed?
<VIKI> isnt 1.5 the lastest version of java??
<pointwood> looks more polished than dapper
<VIKI> java site is telling me that this version is outdated
<jende> magicmike: sure
<birge> system settings?
<dragonflyseven> birge: K Menu, then Settings, then peripherals
<rawrness> click the big k button
<rawrness> thats kmenu
<rawrness> see dragonflys thingy
<jende> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<dvayanu> viki: jdk1.5_09
<VIKI> 909?
<VIKI> mine is 06
<dvayanu> viki: thats still ok
<dvayanu> viki: and the problem is?
<birge> yep
<VIKI> im trying to acess a webchat
<dragonflyseven> This is completely off topic: I am trying to become addicted to IRC, but I don't know of any interesting channels. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<dvayanu> you need the plugin
<VIKI> but the pop up window with the java plugin will never pop up
<dvayanu> viki: you installed the plugin?
<VIKI> according to java test page, yes
<dragonflyseven> Oh, Birge!
<VIKI> CONGRATULATIONS, you have the Latest version of Java!
<dragonflyseven> Its not peripherals.
<jende> magicmike: Hi Mike!I'll be gone in a few mins, but here is what you have to do:Open a console using ALT+F2 and the type at the console-prompt sudo apt-get install gaim mozilla-firefox
<intelikey> dragonflyseven yes.   'do your self a fabour, get a real life, and leave irc to us L-users'
<VIKI> opera might be blocking the pop up
<dragonflyseven> It is KMenu>Settings>Regional and Accesibility> keyboard
<birge> ok, i am a total newbie... a windows user, fed up with windows, and want to change
<dvayanu> viki: dont know anything about opera :-)
<VIKI> oh
<VIKI> right
<dragonflyseven> birge: yep, I did the same thing a few months ago.
<VIKI> opera was blocking the pop up
<T3hWiz0rd> birge: lol you just made this sound like an introductory session of Windows Rehab or something :-P
<dragonflyseven> intelikey: but real lives are boring!
<morphish> birge: kubuntu seems to be a nice distro for "switchers"
<T3hWiz0rd> "Hi my names bill. Outlook made me strangle my wife." "HI BILL!"
<VIKI> I installed automatix is it better or worse than Adept?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<LjL> automatix has nothing to do with adept
<LjL> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<LjL> please don't use automatix
<VIKI> why?
<dvayanu> whyn ot?
<birge> lol
<intelikey> dragonflyseven it's not the life. it's the person living it.
<LjL> because it breaks.
<T3hWiz0rd> is aptitude ever going to be finallized?
<T3hWiz0rd> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<jende> ...and its not supported
<mike> jende: what were u telling me to do?
<LjL> jende: yeah, but the factoid already says that ;P
<T3hWiz0rd> is aptitude gonna replace apt ever?
<cies> wow!
<cies> this is a fat channel!
<jende> magicmike: is it doing it?
<dragonflyseven> intelikey: psh. I use linux, i think I gave up on the "real life" thing a while ago. :)
<birge> ok, so help me rehab
<mike> how do i chekc what version of java i am running?
<dragonflyseven> birge:
<T3hWiz0rd> birge: well what are your questions?
<LjL> now that we have auto-dependency-tracking built into APT, i don't care much for aptitude anymore
<dragonflyseven> have you installed media codecs?
<rcarr> mike: java --version
<magicmike> Nothing happening.
<intelikey> probobably so so so so so
<rcarr> mike: java -version, not java --version sorry
<cies> i had a lot of issues with 6.10, resulting in giving up on installing (tried 5 times), where can i report bugs?
<jende> magicmike: nothing?
<LjL> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<dragonflyseven> Try Easy Ubuntu (http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/). It is a great way to get most stuff working.
<rcarr> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu
<LjL> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<magicmike> Nothing at all. If I type it in the console it says it couldn't find the gaim package.
<dragonflyseven> It worked great for me. I wish I had known of it before I started.
<jende> magicmike: you have to enable the repos for that
<jende> magicmike: is the sources.list still as like as it was earlier today?
<birge> my main question is to sleep, or not to sleep... but i think, you cant help me
<magicmike> No, I installed Kubuntu, earlier I was using Ubuntu.
<magicmike> This has Kate installed. How do I bring up the sources.list in this one?
<jende> magicmike: do you remember what we did with the sources?
<magicmike> Yea, I remember.
<morphish> birge: then enjoy a good night's rest, and burn the CD you downloaded while you slept, and run the "Desktop CD" so you can see if you like it, if you do, start xchat there, and be ready SHOULD questions arise after clicking "Install" on desktop
<jende> magicmike: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<dragonflyseven> birge: sleep is silly. when you think about it, typing doesnt take much engery at all.
<birge> thx
<morphish> birge: sleep is important because our IQ drops a lot if we don't sleep ;)
<intelikey> dragonflyseven as to the question, one true bit of advice. pick a topic that you really like. and avoid it in irc channel names.    i.e. if you like linux stay away from ##linux     cause it has been my exp. that channels with the name of your favorite subject will pretty much turn you against it....    (end off topic broad cast)
* T3hWiz0rd pets his os x fonts
<T3hWiz0rd> so much easier to read.
<sorush20> how do I start the kde print server?
<jmichaelx> is it still discouraged to ask questions about edgy in this channel? :-D
<sorush20> I keep getting the message that it is not started..
<sorush20> I don't think edgy is going to be that edgy..
<jende> jmichaelx: wouldn't say so
<jmichaelx> good....
<mike> i have a java game that just hung and i cant quite it any ideas?
<T3hWiz0rd> edgy will run fine i reckon.
<intelikey> kill it
<T3hWiz0rd> I look forward to seeing it.
<intelikey> mike killall <name>
<mike> intelikey: how do i kill it
<mike> intelikey: i am not sure of the name
<jende> brb
<intelikey> mike ps -A x
<birge> ok, i am a bit tired, and slow by now, after a day long work, but i dont want to go to bed, until my keyboard is hungarian, so help me, and i will stop disturbing you with noob questions
<jende> b
<intelikey> mike anything with java or jre might work  cause killall will kill the named + all children
<MetaMorfoziS> by'all
<jende> MetaMorfoziS: bye
<jende> magicmike: where are you?
<mike> intelikey: y eai just tried kill all java nd it worked
<birge> i found a regional&accessibility menu... is it good?
<mike> intelikey:  can u help me get this java game not to hang when i try and play it?
<jende> birge: yep
<mike> rawrness: u just like changing names dont u
<magicmike> Right here.
<rawrness> yup
<magicmike> Finished editing.
<jende> magicmike: are you working on your sources.list?
<magicmike> I saved it already.
<jende> magicmike: pastebin it just to make sure everything is fine
<birge> good news? what is the next step?
<intelikey> mike example; killall /bin/sh       if you had a shell script that hung something but you didn't know what.     and yes  killall java    in your case.     but as to your Q. no. i don't do java nor windows.
<rcarr> If you have multiple instances of a program runningg and only want to kill one, run ps -A | grep processname
<rcarr> and record the pid, then use kill pid
<rcarr> rather than killall
<rcarr> just a useful note
<mike> intelikey:  i am not on windows
<jende> birge: is hungaria in there?
<magicmike> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27588/
<intelikey> rcarr why not   kill `pidof blah`
<birge> where exactly?
<jende> magicmike: well done!
<jende> magicmike: now do in the consoole again a sudo apt-get install gaim mozilla-firefox
<jende> birge:I'll open it...hold on
<birge> k
<birge> thx
<jende> birge: add language
<rcarr> intelikey: Because that still doesn't help if you have multiple instances and only want to kill one
<intelikey> jende don't mean to but in, but did he/she apt-get update ?
<birge> yepp.. i added hungarian, and kubuntu became hungarian
<birge> but i still cant type hungarian letters
<magicmike> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27589/
<dragonflyseven> birge: did you go to the Keyboard Layout settings?
<JosefK> magicmike: ps -ef | grep dpkg | wc -l
<birge> yepp
<jende> magicmike: you forgot, as we did it earlier, and as intelikey just mentioned to do your sudo apt-get update.
<JosefK> magicmike: if > 0, mercilessly slaughter dpkg processes
<tom__> ok i have finily got the newest version unbuntu how do i install the java plug in for fire fox
<dragonflyseven> Hmmm... Have you restarted?
<intelikey> rcarr multi-processes with same name.... who would know which to kill anyway.  but that's niether here nor there.   sudo kill -9 -1     will get it.
<JosefK> intelikey: ptree usually helps
<intelikey> pstree ^
<jende> birge: in the installation process you got asked what keyboard and stuff you're using what did you say as an answer?
<JosefK> intelikey: pfft, ptree on solaris ^^
<birge> no, because i only use live..
<birge> i dont want to install  until i know it well
<jende> magicmike: is kate still open?
<sorush20> I can't print the test pages I keep getting the message that A print error occurred. Error message received from system:
<sorush20> Unable to start child print process. The KDE print server (kdeprintd) could not be contacted. Check that this server is running.
<Noob1> !java > Noob1
<jende> birge: well than you have to live with english keyboard layout
<intelikey> did birge just say he was never going to install linux ???
<magicmike> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27591/
<dragonflyseven> Hey! I can stop trying to set up network printing! I just realized Edgy is coming out in six days, and since I am reinstalling then anyway I shouldnt bother with anything?
<birge> wow
<birge> i found it
<magicmike> No. But I can open it.
<birge> of course, i want to install linux, but first i want to learn about it
<Noob1> how can i tell what version of unbuntu im running
<birge> and my father uses this computer too, and he is useless even in windows... but i will teach him;)
<jende> magicmike: hehe...pastebin me yoour sources.list
<Brydenn33> :)
<jende> magicmike: don't have to
<dragonflyseven> birge: remember you can dual boot if you want.
<jende> magicmike: still have yours here
<birge> i know
<intelikey> birge heh no offence inteneded,   just a joke about "knowing linux well"     who does ?     not i.
<birge> :)
<coreymon77> wow
<coreymon77> its still setting up stuff
<jende> magicmike: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27594/
<coreymon77> this has been going on for close to an hour
<magicmike> Okay.
<rawrness> whats  AIGLX
<birge> i am so proud of me:D
<intelikey> coreymon77 common
<rawrness> ! AIGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<jende> magicmike: delete all the US thingys in there as I've posted
<birge> and thx for the help
<birge> now i go to sleep
<dragonflyseven> birge: bye
<coreymon77> intellikey: im not kidding
<intelikey> nn coreymon77 you misread me.
<birge> goodnight
<coreymon77> ???
<intelikey> birge gooday
<jende> coreymon77: that ca happen, depending on how many packages needs to be downloaded
<jende> coreymon77: and configured and installed
<intelikey> coreymon77 you're installing what ?
<coreymon77> edgy
<coreymon77> from dapper
<intelikey> and it's been configuring things for an hour.   that's common.
<jende> intelikey: coreymon77 is upgrading from dapper to edgy, AFAIK
<birge> goodday? At Hungary it's 01:37 AM....
<ubuntu> heya, 1st time on kubuntu here
<ubuntu> not on linux though
<dragonflyseven> birge: we are americentric.
<dragonflyseven> Its not our fault, we were raised that way.
<birge> i see:D
<dragonflyseven> :D
<coreymon77> it started the setting up process (downloading took a while too, but was done already) at 6:35
<jende> dragonflyseven: and I'm quite eurocentric...;-)
<jmichaelx> could anyone tell me why my internal hard drives do not show up in konqueror or krusader in kubuntu edgy?
<intelikey> jende we wont hold that against you :)
<magicmike> I still get that unable to unlock message.
<vn-> I saw someone switching of desktop with some simple move and it<s like a cube in 3d, rotation...I think the name is XGL, can I use that in the default kubuntu livecd^
<jende> intelikey: thannks mate!
<vn-> ?
<jende> magicmike: reboot
<magicmike> Okay.
<coreymon77> what the
<intelikey> vn- on the live....  not the best of ideas.  but possable i suppose.
<dragonflyseven> jende: Europe is stupid. Everything cool comes from america. Like Linux and Ubuntu.
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> problem
<vn-> why so?
<LjL> dragonflyseven: like... Linux?
<vn-> isn<t linux coming from Finland, which is in Europe^
<intelikey> dragonflyseven linux came from sweden
<vn-> ?
<vn-> LOL
<intelikey> or norway
<jende> dragonflyseven: oh...I thought that linus torvalds is from finland
<LjL> intelikey: finland
<dragonflyseven> everyone: I was kidding. I am not an idiot.
<vn-> Helsinki
<vn-> finland
<coreymon77> major problem
<dragonflyseven> It was finland.
<coreymon77> look at this
<LjL> dragonflyseven: alrighty :)
<coreymon77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27595/
<dragonflyseven> And Ubuntu is south africa.
<intelikey> LjL it's all viking country to me...
<vn-> but uhm where am I supposed to get this 3d cubic desktop thingy in the livecd?
<jende> dragonflyseven: wrong Ubunutu is a circus
<coreymon77> guys
<dragonflyseven> vn: that is kind of complicated.
<coreymon77> can you look at that and tell me what the matter is?
<coreymon77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27595/
<dragonflyseven> Does anyone know of an .iso that has XGL/Compiz pre-installed?
<vn-> dragonflyseven: but it<s easy if I install it?
<jende> www.ubuntu.de <- esp for dragonflyseven
<LjL> dragonflyseven: kororaa. not ubuntu though
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: That on Dapper or Edgy ?
<Hawkwind> kororaa is no longer maintained either and they took all their ISO's offline here not long ago. Not sure if they put them back
<jende> Hawkwind: he is on edgy--trying to upgrade AFAIK
<coreymon77> hawkind, i just did apt-get dist-upgrade
<dragonflyseven> vn: I am not sure how easy it is. It is harder with KDE than GNOME. At least it was...
<magicmike> Back.
<coreymon77> but havent restarted yet
<jende> magicmike: now open the console
<coreymon77> so what is it
<dragonflyseven> jende: um, that is odd.
<coreymon77> apt-get dist upgrade has run
<vn-> anyway ubuntu looks so easy
<coreymon77> but i havent restarted
<vn-> compared to what it was 2 years ago
<jende> magicmike: and do a sudo apt-get install gaim mozilla-firefox
<coreymon77> i do install kubuntu-desktop as part of the command
<coreymon77> and thats what it gives me
<dragonflyseven> vn: I wouldn't know, but I have heard it was really hard.
<magicmike> Shouldn't I do that update first?
<coreymon77> hawkind? whats the problem here?
<jende> magicmike: sure, I'll let you think a bit now as well
<vn-> I guess the best way to know is to try!
<jende> magicmike: and it works, which is good
<LjL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<coreymon77> hawkwind?
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: No idea.  Try asking in #Ubuntu+1 since you're now running Edgy and that is the Edgy channel
<rat_> HEEELO
<vn-> oh
<magicmike> Same message as before.
<vn-> so XGL is still alpha
<jende> magicmike: okay
<vn-> it seems to work so well
<peacekpr> anyone have any idea why i can't hear any sound upon one reboot?
<jende> magicmike: cd /etc/apt
<dragonflyseven> Well, of to the wonderful world of the real world. Bye all.
<coreymon77> am i running edgy?
<coreymon77> cause i havent restarted yet
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: If you dist-upgraded after changing your sources.list, then yes
<archangel_> hey, how does one with linux connect via dialup with aol? I have a buddy that will make the switch, but needs the net via dialup.
<jende> magicmike: are you there
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: You probably need to reboot first
<peacekpr> i have a soundblaster card that is recognized by the system, the kernel module snd_emu10k1 is loaded just fine - i have not made any changes between the reboot ... but i reboot and sound no longer works
<peacekpr> it's very strange
<magicmike> done
<jmichaelx> could anyone tell me why my internal hard drives do not show up in konqueror or krusader in kubuntu edgy?
<T3hWiz0rd> why does the kde crystal theme seem to be so laggy?
<intelikey> coreymon77 try booting the newly upgraded and then gripe about all it broke.
<jende> coreymon77: I'd probably would give apt-get -f install achance as well as a dpkg-configure --a
<jende> coreymon77: before you reboot
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> thanks
<jende> magicmike: type ls -l and tell me if there sre 2 sources.list's
<peacekpr> i'm running dapper
<jende> magicmike: type ls -l and tell me if there are 2 sources.list's
<intelikey> peacekpr cat /proc/asound/cards
<peacekpr> i've read every troubleshooting tutorial that i can find... any suggestions on getting sound to work again?  it worked once before! heh
<peacekpr> intelikey, that returns the VIA chipset and the Soundblaster
<intelikey> it may be trying to default to the onboard
<peacekpr> yeah, the onboard is listed is "0" and the SBLive as "1"
<peacekpr> does "0" signify default ?
<intelikey> set card 1 as default
<magicmike> I had the adept updater on. It fetched the updates. Should I apply them?
<jende> magicmike: well, yes...but then quit adept
<peacekpr> intelikey, what command do i use to set card 1 as default ?
<intelikey> unless adjusted everything defalts to 0  afaik
<jende> magicmike: and do it from the console, okay
<intelikey> peacekpr hmmmm what if i say 'i don't know' ?
<magicmike> I was. That's probably why it was locked.
<jende> magicmike: not probably; definitely
<magicmike> Tryinfg to be an admin in 2 places.
<jende> magicmike: shouldn't confuse you...hehehe
<peacekpr> intelikey, i'd be bummed - heh
<magicmike> LOL. Not hard to do.
<pointwood> fdoving: thanks for the help solving my problems - if you ever come to Aarhus, I'll buy you a beer ;)
<jende> magicmike: so, the updates are running?
<magicmike> The one in adept is about half done.
<rat_> LOL
<intelikey> peacekpr sound is not where i play around really.   maybe someone else can tell you the "easy" way to set the card1 as the default alsa output
<jende> magicmike: good...now grab yourself a beer in the meantime
<intelikey> someone ?
<jende> intelikey: I'm not into sound nor multimedia either
<intelikey> someone else ?
<jende> !2soundcards
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2soundcards - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende> !2 soundcards
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2 soundcards - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<magicmike> Already knocked down several glasses of Merlot!. How else do you think I could come back for more of this torture. ROFLMAO
<rat_> PROBLEMS WITH CAPS LOCK ON REMOTE DESKTOP TO UBUNTU
<intelikey> rat_ maybe press  [ctrl] +[SysRQ] +[R]   then try it.
<Shyne_> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<rat_> ERM GOT NO SYSRQ DUDE
<jende> peacekpr: maybe that thingy helps; haven't read it but google said its good
<jende> peacekpr: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=273972
<jende> magicmike: hello???where is my wine?
<magicmike> Give me your address and I'll ship it to ya!
<jende> magicmike: hehehe
<rat_> hahaha classic sorted it
<intelikey> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
* peacekpr jots down those links
<rat_> you loverly people
<jende> magicmike: I'd like to have it now...well so I'll grab me a beer instead
<jende> brb
<magicmike> Always need some for later.
* intelikey /dcc's jende wine-0.9.9-0ubuntu2.deb   and smiles.
<rat_> magners n ice ummmmm
<archangel_> anyone know how to import pics to the ipod using amarok?
<bertha> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jende> intelikey: thanky for that sort of "wine"
<intelikey> :)
<magicmike> Hey don't get him too drunk now.
<jende> magicmike: cheeeeeers
<witerain> let me in
<rat_> in were
<jende> witerain: in where???
<witerain> somewhere in us
<jende> witerain: they wont let you in...hehehe
<magicmike> If only there were some Ganja or hashish to top it all off.....
<witerain> hehe
<jende> magicmike: pssssssssssssst.....
<intelikey> just swim the river.   every one else does.
<witerain> beer is not enough ah.
<jende> magicmike: how afr are we?
<jende> magicmike: how far are we?
<rat_> beer is great
<rat_> its the only thing u need
<witerain> compere to them...hmm
<magicmike> ew ear otn taht raf. LOL
<witerain> ok..cool..cuz..thats the only thing to m
<jende> rat_: it#s got to be german or australian beer; a guinness is still alright
<magicmike> We are not that far.
<coreymon77> ooh!
<coreymon77> new konversations really nice
<witerain> well...
<coreymon77> !
<witerain> guiness in the frig..
<magicmike> 90%
<jende> coreymon77: you've got beer??
<witerain> dam..good..
<magicmike> Guinness _Brilliant! LOL
<witerain> one in my hand others in frig
<jende> witerain: be qquiet now, please
<witerain> do you guys seriousely think guiness make one drunk?
<magicmike> Done.
<jende> witerain: not, if you add cidre to it
<jende> magicmike: close adept
<magicmike> done
<jende> magicmike: open the console
<jende> magicmike: and now?
<jende> magicmike: tell me
<chill3r> ahhhhhhhhhhh thats betta
<peacekpr> intelikey, jende: FYI, to get sound working in XMMS, i went into the Plugins section and clicked "Configure" for the ALSA Output plugin.  I selected a different sound card (hw:1,0) and XMMS now plays my music .... all of the drivers, etc are loaded properly
<coreymon77> the edgy konversation is really nice!
<jende> magicmike: remember what is next?
<rawrness> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ Please see #ubuntu-xgl for help with beryl. Thank You.
<peacekpr> so that seems to be proof that alsa isn't using the correct card for default sound... i had to tell XMMS to use card 1 instead of 0
<magicmike> Okay sudo apt-get install gaim mozilla-firefox
<jende> magicmike: yes!!!
<jende> magicmike: do it
<magicmike> done
<jende> rawrness: beryl is still in Pre-Alpha
<rawrness> fun
<magicmike> How do I get evolution?
<witerain> why my amork is not wokring..
<rawrness> casue it hates you
<jende> magicmike: so has it installed gaim and firefox?
<rawrness> how is it not working
<witerain> ho..ho..
<witerain>  i think so..
<magicmike> Yup. It shows in the menu
<witerain> if i clik one mp3 file.
<jende> magicmike: happy now?
<rawrness> it don't play?
<witerain> it immediately go over.
<BonBonTheJon> witerain: you need to install support for mp3s
<jende> witerain: you may want to install libxine-extracodecs
<witerain> how would i get it?.(sorry.im newbie)
<rawrness> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jende> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<BonBonTheJon> witerain: install libxine-extracodecs
<jende> witerain: so you have to modify your sources.list
<magicmike> Not yet. Gotta check to see if I can play mp3's like I was earlier in Ubuntu. Think I'll need to install the extracodecs?
<witerain> thnks..i will try right away..
<witerain> hold on..
<jende> magicmike: yes
<jende> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<jende> witerain: your sources.list needs definitely a modification
<magicmike> I knew that. LOL
<intelikey> peacekpr "correct" in your case is the one you want it to use,   we can hardly call that a fault in alsa.   suppose you had wanted it to use the first card it found.... it would have been function "correctly" already.     but at any rate glad you found it. :)
<jende> witerain: do that: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jende> witerain: and then pastebin t
<jende> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<peacekpr> intelikey, well ... this is half the battle.  it works in XMMS, but I want it to work by default for all sound-using applications
<witerain> i am following..
<intelikey> peacekpr i don't want to delve into it, but; there is also a way to tell linux to ignore the onborad card altogather.   /etc/modprob.d/  or something like that.
<jende> witerain: have you opened the sources in kate?
<witerain> yes,,but i cant see nothting
<intelikey> blacklist it.
<jende> witerain: close that!
<witerain> i got it..
<witerain> now i opened it
<jende> witerain: okay
<intelikey> nothing is awfully hard to see isn't it.
<jende> witerain: now just paste it to pastebin
<witerain> well..i dont know what should i add to it
<jende> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<witerain> from where to where
<witerain> all of it?
<jende> witerain: you're not adding as yet anything, first just pastebin it
<magicmike> Yo jende. You 'DA Man! I got mp3 jamming and I got evolution too. Thanks.
<intelikey> peacekpr there is also a way to tell kde which card to call default    kcontrol  should help there
<jende> witerain: sure, all of it.mark it say copy there open pastebin and paste it there
<jende> magicmike: you're welcome
<magicmike> I still don't have a printer and I don't have my cam or newsreader but that's a prob for a different day.
<witerain> is pastbin command
<jende> witerain: !pastebin
<magicmike> Like the song says. Don't Worry, Be Happy.
<jende> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<intelikey> left click highlight ... middle (both on two but mouse) click paste
<peacekpr> intelikey, yeah... i've had kcontrol settings to ALSA with emu10k1 selected all along
<magicmike> I appreciate you sticking around longer than you had planned.
<jende> witerain:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<peacekpr> i just wonder what made the system select the onboard audio card all of a sudden
<jende> magicmike: thats okay
<intelikey> peacekpr i couldn't say.  not my box.    logs might show what changed.  /etc/log/*
<jende> witerain: done that?If so whats URL to have a look at it?
<archangel_> anyone have an ipod?
<peacekpr> i'm going to try a reboot just to see what happens
<peacekpr> :)
<peacekpr> brb
<jende> witerain: ???
<witerain> jende..i have open up the site you showed me..and it said just web..show i past something on there?
<archangel_> anyone know how to exchange pics on an ipod?
<jende> witerain: you should have quite leftish a box and above that it says Paste something
<jende> witerain: in there paste the copied sources.list
<jende> witerain: then say paste and it gives you the URL
<jende> witerain: have that?
<jende_> witerain: shouldn't take you that long
<peacekpr> intelikey: revision of alsa.conf to use card 1 was successful
<witerain> hoho....
<peacekpr> just FYI
<chill3r> u there jed
<witerain> since i am such a supid...sorry..jende..
<intelikey> peacekpr k i will make a note of that one.  thank you.
<witerain> hold on...
<witerain> actually..the thing i have to do is add something on my update list...,
<witerain> name is source.list.
<witerain> am i right>
<jende_> witerain: didn't you say that you follow me?
<mkara> hi all I am new here
<jende_> witerain: thats wrong!
<intelikey> /etc/apt/sources.list
<jende_> witerain: /etc/apt/sources.list
<witerain> yeah...i open up the source.list.
<witerain> there is some what...list..
<intelikey> :)
<jende_> witerain: s o u r c e s .... not source
<witerain> yeah.i know so i re open it..^^
<witerain> waiting for command..
<mkara> I have a "su" problem in Edgy rc1. It sometimes accepts the password but sometimes denies saying "failed su in KDE" or something like that
<jende_> witerain: now you see a file with quite few lines ?
<witerain> yes sir
<Hawkwind> mkara: Have you tried #Ubuntu+1 since that is the Edgy channel ?
<mkara> No. I have come here bec I have Kubuntu Edgy rc1
<jende_> witerain: ifine, so just mark the lot, say copy, open the pastebin and paste it in the box
<intelikey> mkara also of note.  testing sudo is as simple as typing    sudo echo working!     in a konsole.
<Hawkwind> mkara: #Ubuntu+1 is the Edgy channel for both Ubuntu and Kubuntu.  This channel is really for Dapper support since Edgy isn't final yet
<mkara> hmm. thanks for info.
<witerain> so past http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org in there?
<mkara> later.
<jende_> witerain: yes
<jende_> witerain: whats the URL?
<intelikey> don't rush him.    i expect the url in the next five minutes............
<intelikey> :)
<jende_> intelikey: time to grab me a coffee or so
<intelikey> yeah.
<jende_> intelikey: wanna have one, too
<intelikey>  me to dcc you another wine ???  :)
<jende_> yep
<intelikey> lol
<jende_> witerain: would you mind telling me, why it takes you ages to paste a file in a box and simpy post the URL in here?
<jende_> witerain: its 2.45am
<witerain> sorry...i am figureing....actully, i paste it to the box..
<intelikey> i never did get how you guys could drink rodao beer.     but i don't care for the taste of it cold so hot is even less desireable to me.
<witerain> it is nothgin but just copy........i dont know how to get the url..
<witerain> it should have nbeen
<witerain> sorry...
<intelikey> witerain you get the url from the next page.
<intelikey> when you post that copy the page will change and show you the url to give us.
<jende_> witerain: you submit your paste by saying paste,which is that box below the textbox
<witerain> is this like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27609/?
<witerain> no?
<jende_> witerain: veauty, thats what we need
<jende_> witerain: beauty, thats what we need
* intelikey claps   "yeaaaah"
<witerain> u serious?
<Lam_> 800 MHz / 256 MB.  XFCE or KDE?
<intelikey> some times witerain.... some times.
<intelikey> Lam_ anything you like.
<intelikey> even gnome
<Lam_> i like kde better than gnome
<jende_> witerain: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27610/
<Lam_> but it's more for my computer illiterate friend
<intelikey> wasn't my point but, ok.
<Lam_> i'll probably do KDE since it seems more like windows and would be less confusing
<jende_> witerain: what you should do is that: print the modified sources.list
<Lam_> thanks
<intelikey> np
<witerain> i copyed it
<jende_> I hope that the sources.list, you've posted is still open in kate
<jende_> witerain: N O!!!
<witerain> sure
<witerain> what no?
<jende_> witerain: don't copy it
<witerain> no i copy http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27609/ to my soucrec.lst
<jende_> witerain: you don't copy anything at all at this point
<intelikey> jende_ i don't think..... ummm never mind now.
<witerain> no?..
<witerain> i take it bake
<witerain> waiting
<jende_> can you print he modified sources.list?
<jende_> can you print the modified sources.list?
<mkara> Hi again people.
<witerain> can i ask....modified from where
<mkara> Can someone please tell me if it is possible to connect to a wireless network via a usb adapter on Kubuntu? if so, how?
<jende_> witerain: here is the modofied sources.list for you http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27610/
<witerain> oh..well..
<witerain> so sould i past it to...
<jende_> mkara: it is possibel, but make sure that you get a USB which is supported by Linux
<jende_> witerain: I did say print it
<jende_> witerain: I didn't say paste for a real good reason
<mkara> it has no linux driver but they say it can be used with ndiswrapper
<BonBonTheJon> mkara: I have had good luck with atheros chips
<jende_> mkara: have fun
<witerain> yes...
<jende_> witerain: so just pprint it if its possible
<jende_> mkara: you're with edgy?
<mkara> yes
<jende_> mkara: be careful with USB
<mkara> but not right now bec I am not able to connect to internet on edgy
<morphish> mkara: a wireless adapter to linux is just that, if usb, pcmcia or pci is not so much important as having the right driver, my bcm4318 in my amd64 laptop only works with ndiswrapper, just like any other wireless adapter, i just can't give you kubuntu specific answer
<intelikey> i'd reject it just on general principal and be vocal about it.   "no! i won't buy your product. BECAAUSE YOU DON'T SUPPORT OPEN SOURCE!!!   GET IT ?"    and go find something that was supported.
<intelikey> but that's just me.
<mkara> :)
<Ash-Fox> Ack, gam_server is taking 100% cpu, and killing it just restarts it
<morphish> mkara: if you can exchange the usb wifi stick, the hawkings tech USB 54g stick worked for me both on ppc and armeb cpus, using the zd1211 driver, just a thought
<jende_> we had in the last 48hrs several unsolveable issues in here with wlan chipsets; such as atheros and TI acx series
<intelikey> marketers do get the clue-by-four up side the head, if you make it plain enough.
<mike> http://guidetolinux.wetpaint.com/
<jende_> morphish: on edgy?
<mike> anyone here have lots of free time
<jende_> all issues were with edgy NOT dapper
<morphish> jende_: i run edgy for two days or so, i usually run source based distros, but didn't feel like dealing with compiling on a duron 1.3GHz, so sorry, no, i was commenting basically merely on drivver support in linux , especially since i recently saw the zd1211 pop up in the kernel sources
<intelikey> mike.  yeah  but you wont get any of it.  that's why i have some.....  :)
<jende_> morphish: have you made an apt-get update && dist-upgrade since? If not, my advice is:DON'T
<mkara> Actually the adapter was working on Pardus ( a distro from Turkey ) with ndiswrapper but I couldnt use it bec It didnt support wpa-psk encription. is it supported on kubuntu dapper or edgy ?
<jende_> mp
<morphish> jende_: um, i have not, but this flashy thing in the systray i hae answered, not knowing the tools yet, i am afraid it is similar to what you just typed out, last night there were 323 packages, and today 45 or so, why, what did i break?
<BonBonTheJon> mkara: what adapter is it
<BonBonTheJon> mkara: what chipset
<mkara> AirTies WUS200
<LjL> jende_: why dist-upgrade bad?
<intelikey> morphish if it didn't break anything, don't worry about it.
<jende_> morphish: basically, there were some major changes which fdoving and I figured out today
<morphish> that reminds me i had this cpi wifi adapter, works out of the box, i mean, module is loaded and eth1 is in both ifconfig and iwconfig
<morphish> jende_: well i have not rebooted yet, is it something that affects booting? (X restarted fine, didn't see a need to reboot though)
<jende_> thing is as long as the box runs, we discovered, everything is for some reasons still fine; once you reboot it some, basically most in here today had to downgrade to get there wifi back to live
<BonBonTheJon> mkara: if you get ndiswrapper working, you can add support for wpa-psk
<mkara> how?
<morphish> jende_: oh, ok, good, i am not depending on wifi :)
<BonBonTheJon> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mkara> I dont have internet connection on Kubuntu yet
<morphish> i just slapped the adapter in in case i decide to go headless and put the box in the garage
<jende_> morphish: some were and havent understood that edgy isn't yet in stable and were disappointed
<mkara> :/topic #kubuntu
<intelikey> hmmmm i have updates in dapper too.....    libksba8 xinit
<mike> can somone help me write a linux wiki here: http://guidetolinux.wetpaint.com
<intelikey> 2 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<intelikey> wonder if that will break xinit  or not.....
<morphish> intelikey: time to find out!
<jende_> intelikey: as much as I could observe today a upgrade/update on dapper is okay
<mkara> Ok. I am going to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs . After reading it, I will come back here if I cannot solve the problem. Thanks a lot.
<intelikey> jende_ k.   hehhe was kinka one of those   "i wonder what this button does  {click} <BOOM!>   oh that ! "    :)
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jende_> mates, I'm going to have a bi of a nap now
<ny0n> anyone in here good with freebsd?
<BonBonTheJon> sweet dreams jende_
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<intelikey> well i got an "ok 2" on that script so it didn't break any package (or dpkg).
<Mez> evening all
<Mez> ny0n -> #freebsd
<BonBonTheJon> hi Mez
<Mez> is everybody having fun today? (and using katapult to make the fun quicker?)
<LjL> hardly ever use katapult
<Mez> LjL - :(
<abattoir> Mez: katapult rocks ;)
<Mez> abattoir, thankyou ;)
<LjL> didn't say it doesn't. just said i don't use it.
<Mez> LjL, I know - I read it that way - still a shame you dont use it... is there any reason you dont... ?
<LjL> Mez: 1) the GUI programs i use the most are just a few, and i've got the Quick Launcher panel applet for that, which even automatically knows which programs i use the most 2) normally i have a console open
<excitatory> i pretty much use katapult for kcalc.. heh..
<Mez> 1) planned feature to remember what you use most and 2) yeah, same here, or at least yakuake sitting there
<excitatory> i'm trying to remember it knows files too though.
<Mez> excitatory, I mily use it for amarok ;)
<Mez> I've never really used it for files (though I do like the new preview option I coded)
<excitatory> amarok is ever-running on this box.
<abattoir> Mez: katapult wasn't fixed to handle the new '.' in amarok? in edgy?
<abattoir> Mez: in the path, that is
<excitatory> well, i restart it after a new svn build.. but that's about it..
<Mez> abattoir, it's a bit weird, works for some, doesnt for others... I'm fixing it atm actually
<afex> heh all, is there anyway to replace the konqueror link on the panel to something else? (namely firefox)
<abattoir> Mez: oh, so the fix won't get into edgy, right?
<Mez> abbatoir, hopefully...
<BonBonTheJon> afex: you can get rid of the konqueror link and put a firefox link
<intelikey> hmmmm i just found out that i don't have anyway to close applications in my gui .....   ooops.
<troy> argh! pity koffice packages are totally busted for amd64...
<afex> BonBonTheJon: how do i go about doing that? thanks.
<intelikey> i guess i can open an xterm and issue a killall on them.  but there should be a button....
<BonBonTheJon> afex: you should be able to right click on it and do remove
<afex> BonBonTheJon: awesome, found it.  thanks.  didn't realize there was a context menu there
<BonBonTheJon> afex: then right click and you can add a link
<Jucato> intelikey: Ctrl+Alt+Esc don't work?
<intelikey> afex  kde== right click everything.
<intelikey> Jucato no.  twm.
<Jucato> aah...
<intelikey> hey i can turn it on tho....
<Jucato> :P
<intelikey> Jucato ty that pointed the right dirrection.
<jmichaelx> i added "/dev/hdb1    /media/linux ext3  nls=utf8,umask=0222 0    0" to the end of my /etc/fstab in an attempt to get my kubuntu hard drive to mount and show up in konqueror, but it doesn't work. could anyone tell me what i need to change?
<intelikey> jmichaelx extfs doesn't do psiudo permissions
<jmichaelx> ok, what should i change?
<intelikey> i.e. umask and ext are mutually exclusive
<jmichaelx> ahh
<Jucato> intelikey: they are?
<intelikey> man mount
* Jucato not on Linux right now...
<jmichaelx> ok.... i should remove umask and probably change ext3 to ext2fs?
<intelikey> umask is a dosfs thing.   msdos vfat ntfs   because there is no permissions bit on those file systems mount sets a vertual permissions bit.  the *mask.
<Jucato> vfat, ntfs, and hfs to be exact
<jmichaelx> how about those 2 zeros at the end?
<intelikey> msdos also iirc
<intelikey> floppy disks
<jmichaelx> i am just trying to work around a bug in edgy... that being that /etc/fstab is not configured properly
<intelikey> jmichaelx the two trailing goose eggs are needed.
<Jucato> well msdos and fat have the same options, it seems
<jmichaelx> ok ty
<intelikey> Jucato yep
<jmichaelx> ok, does "/dev/hdb1    /media/linux ext2fs  nls=utf8 0    0" look like something reasonable?
<intelikey> Jucato for all practical purposes msdos fs is depreciated you can mount it as vfat every thing from fat12 through fat32 can be mounted vfat
<afex> do i need to jump through any hoops to get audio working? the my system info detects both my onboard sound and sound blaster live! card but i'm not sure if there is anything else ineed to do
<jmichaelx> nevermind, i think i have this figured out
<Jucato> fat12? isn't that fat16?
<intelikey> Jucato no.  fat12 fat16 fat16-e fat32
<Jucato> aaah
* Jucato didn't remember fat12...
<federico_> hello, I need help
<intelikey> Jucato it was 32m max size iirc.
<federico_> what shoul I install xlg or 3ddesk?
<intelikey> Jucato there was an fat8  hehhe prolly not in your life time tho  :)
<Jucato> lol
<federico_> ayudenme cono
<BonBonTheJon> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<BonBonTheJon> federico_: ^^^
<max0_> hi, how do you turn on the dropdown menu from the taskbars transparancy on in KDE
<virtex> Hello everyone
<BonBonTheJon> hi virtex
<federico_> the thing is that it seems a little complicated to install it
<intelikey> sorry i missed this. <jmichaelx> ok.... i should remove umask and probably change ext3 to ext2fs? <--- no if it is ext3 mount it as ext3   the alternative would be ext2 btw not ext2fs
<federico_> I am a new linux user
<jmichaelx> ty intelikey
<BonBonTheJon> federico_: xgl is still in alpha, it might be a little too much work for a beginner
<virtex> i got a two questions if someones not too busy, i'm also not in a huge hurry right at the moment
<rawrness> I can sware a flash guide to setting up would be a great project
<BonBonTheJon> virtex: just ask the question
<intelikey> jmichaelx again if you want an individual to notice your posts, prepend their nick.  it gets attention.   *high lights*
<max0_> BonBonTheJon: when does XGL come out of alpha? do you know
<BonBonTheJon> federico_: if you want to try #ubuntu-xgl
<BonBonTheJon> max0_: no, I don't use it, my graphics card isnt powerful enough
<virtex> yea the usual... lol :) i downloaded some software from sourceforge, for converting video to psp format, but there appears to be no make command so the install.sh fails... any idea ?
<max0_> does anyone know when XGL will come out of alpha?
<intelikey> !b-e > virtex
<federico_> ummm... so if it is complicated for me... should I try 3ddesk?
<virtex> Thanks :)
<BonBonTheJon> federico_: 3ddesk is a lot easier
<peacekpr> intelikey: thanks again for the help
<intelikey> virtex also of note.  you might want to check the repos for a deb package of the same    i.e.  apt-cache search blah
<virtex> yea i haven't really found anything related to the psp at all for linux.
<BonBonTheJon> intelikey: what is the difference between 'apt-cache search blah' and 'dpkg -l | grep blah'
<max0_> federico: http://www.freelists.org/archives/3ddesktop-dev/ the dev package for 3ddesk
<intelikey> psp - Perl Server Pages - Web scripting environment runtime   ????
<federico_> I download the package (3ddesk) and installed it, but when I try to launch it in the terminal...
<federico_> 3ddesk
<federico_> Attempting to start 3ddesktop server.
<federico_> Daemon started.  Run 3ddesk to activate.
<federico_> Server not found after waiting 5 seconds.
<federico_> Could not find server.
<federico_> Try starting manually (3ddeskd)
<intelikey> BonBonTheJon compare the two and tell me.
<virtex> video convertor for the psp.... PlayStation Portable ;)
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<BonBonTheJon> federico_: you need to first do '3ddeskd'
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: actually running "3ddesk" the first time would start 3ddeskd...
<BonBonTheJon> intelikey: do you know the difference, or are you wanting to knopw
<Jucato> he needs to have 3d accelerated graphics card
<Jucato> and the proper drivers for it
<intelikey> BonBonTheJon yes
<federico_> ok... so what should I do?
<max0_> hi, how do you turn on the dropdown menu from the taskbars transparancy on in KDE
<Jucato> federico_: what is your video card? did you install the binary drivers for it?
<federico_> good question... is ATI a video card?
<Jucato> federico_: yes
<Jucato> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> federico_: ^^^^^^^^^^
<BonBonTheJon> intelikey: apt-cache '3ddesktop - "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher'
<BonBonTheJon> intelikey: dpkg 'rc  3ddesktop                              0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1                       "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher'
<intelikey> BonBonTheJon example;  echo "`apt-cache search bash` *************************************** `dpkg -l | grep bash` " | less     but dpkg -l bash     would work too.
<max0_> hi, how do you turn on the dropdown menu from the taskbars transparancy on in KDE
<federico_> ok... give a few minutes to read it
<BonBonTheJon> max0_: what do you mean, please rephrase
<max0_> how do you run "3ddesktop" from knosole?
<max0_> BonBonTheJon: transparency in the dropdown menu(k menu)
<intelikey> this is linux,  there's not a "right" way to do things.  there is your way, my way, and other ways.  but none that is really above the others.  it's all in what you want and how you like to get there.
<maziah> just downloaded kubuntu for m laptop, what a dream.. even the wireless works!
<Jucato> max0_: I'm not sure it might be in System Settings > Appearance > Style (warning, I'm not 100% sure, I'm not on Linux right now..)
<max0_> ha, ill try
<BonBonTheJon> max0_: i confirm Jucato's tip
<intelikey> linux began and has only grown from the desire for "another option"
<max0_> do you knwo how to run 3ddesktop form a terminal?
<BonBonTheJon> max0_: its on the effect tab
<max0_> thanks BonBon
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: I was right? wow
<Jucato> O_O
<max0_> and thanks Jucato for the tip
<BonBonTheJon> Jucato: I just looked it up; you know more than you thought
<Jucato> lol... residual memory :)
<Jucato> darn I really need to get my PC back..
<intelikey> Jucato face it.  you don't know all you know about kde.
<max0_> haha
<Jucato> intelikey: lol
<intelikey> :)
<maziah> who cares what he knows, u should worry about what you know!
<max0_> intelikey is a smart guy, helped me out with some xorg issues
<maziah> and if he knows more, good on him!
<mkara> Hi. I am back with this from the wireless wiki: "If you are using WEP encryption the next box is to set the key type that's set up. Note that you can not set up WPA encryption in a gui enviroment as of Feb 2006 but it is being developed and will come in the future.". Is it still unsupported?
<intelikey> maziah did i raddle your cage ?     didn't mean to....
<Jucato> max0_: about 3D Desktop, you can start it even with Alt+F2. the command to start the daemon (which runs in the backround) is "3ddeskd". the command to get snapshots of the desktops is "3ddesk --acquire", and the command to activate it is "3ddek"
<max0_> thanks
<maziah> na i was just having a bite of the hotdog :D
<Jucato> s/raddle/rattle ??
* Jucato suddenly remembers his promise to leave intelikey's typos alone...
* intelikey spits out the other half of the hot dog.....    ERRR!
<maziah> oh dude, lol
<mkara> Any ideas about using wpa encription on kubuntu?
<federico_> umm... I think I am going to wait for some friend of mine to help with the whole installation
<maziah> bugga ias just att a page on writing ur ssl keys
<maziah> for encryption
<BonBonTheJon> mkara: I think it works, but I dont know how to set it up
<maziah> tho i cant recall if it was wpa or wep
<federico_> meanwhile I have some other question if you can kindly help me
<Mez> federico_, go ahead and ask your questions - if we can answer them, we will
<federico_> I have a notebook acer aspire 5102 that have incorporated a webcam
<federico_> kubuntu is unable to recognize the webcam, and the drivers in the webpage of acer are all for windows
<tony_> can someone help with my USB ports not working in Kubuntu?
<maziah> my apt-get update doesnt seem to work, i have tried using the generated sources.list from http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic, nz and au ones
<maziah> all seem to timeout
<federico_> A friend of mine told me that he knows that the are some drivers emulators of windows for linux... do you any?
<maziah> though my browser works fine when i go to the links in the address bar
<Mez> tony_, what do you mean by "not working"
<Mez> federico_, you mean to run windows programs on linux?
<federico_> the windows drivers
<Mez> drivers for your hardware?
<federico_> as the matter of fact I have a problem with wine, cause I my notebook is amd64... do you what i couldo do with that?
<tony_> Mez: I have a webcam plugged in and it doesnt see it. I was in here this morning and they had me run lusb and it didnt work.
<afex> what are some fool-proof steps to getting video playback working?
<jmichaelx> how many people have been asking how to install flash 9 beta the last day or so??
<afex> kaffeine can tell how long a video file is, but wont play it
<federico_> well I am not really sure how does it work
<federico_> hahaha... I have the temptation to go back and use MS windows
<starsky-hutchy> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<jmichaelx> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<jmichaelx> sweet
<mkara> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<noex> Anyone around?
<max0> hi, where should i go for 3ddesktop help?
* starsky-hutchy is alive and kicking
<federico_> I am... but I dont know anythin!
<starsky-hutchy> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<noex> Starsku-hutchy: Hells yah.
<noex> max0: XGL and Compiz are good places to start
<starsky-hutchy> noex, :)
<Jucato> max0: what's the problem?
<noex> There is a pretty good tutorial for those to floating around also.
<noex> Hey starsky, how long have you been using ubuntu?
<ironcladlou> I just installed Kubuntu 6.10 RC from a clean text-based install (alternate disc). During install, it detected my PCMCIA Belkin Wireless G card as ath0. After install, however, the card has disappeared from KDE. Neither the control panel nor KNetworkManager can see it. Ideas?
<morphish> anyone here using zope? or know of a light CMS for which there is a package for kubuntu?
<max0> Jucarto: i start 3ddesk and i get this error http://pastebin.ca/212868
<mando> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Jucato> max0: have you installed the binary driver for your video card?
<mando> !acer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<max0> no
<mando> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jucato> max0: you need that
<max0> how?
<ironcladlou> I should also mention: in Kubuntu 6.06, this card worked just fine with a stock install+KNetworkManager
<Jucato> max0: what's your video card?
<max0> intel i810
<teledyn> anyone know what's up with menus?  i'm installing a lot of stuff and its not updating the menu
<Jucato> max0: oh built-in?
<max0> yes
<Jucato> hm.. I don't think that would do. you need 3d hardware acceleration, afaik
<max0> my card has that
<CVirus> teledyn: kbuildsycoca
<max0> how do i install the binary drivers
<CVirus> _max_: there are no binary drivers for your card
<CVirus> max0: ^
<CVirus> max0: there is a kernel module already
<CVirus> max0: glxinfo | greo direct
<CVirus> max0: glxinfo | grep direct
<max0> same error as in my pastebin http://pastebin.ca/212868
<CVirus> lemem see
<CVirus> lemme*
<CVirus> max0: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<Brydenn33> ok i need help finding a way to unRar .rar files
<Brydenn33> what program should i use? or what's the best option?
<max0> CVirus: http://pastebin.ca/212877
<CVirus> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<CVirus> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<CVirus> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Jucato> CVirus: I think the unrar-free doesn't decompress the latest RAR versions?
<CVirus> Jucato: no idea
<Jucato> :)
<CVirus> max0: do you have universe and multiverse repos. enabled ?
<max0> whats that
<CVirus> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<CVirus> max0: use that link
<max0> what about repositories?
<CVirus> max0: will you read the page ?
<max0> its about repositories
<max0> errr
<max0> dapper
<max0> i run edgy
<CVirus> max0: how long have you been using Linux ?
<max0> month?
<CVirus> max0: and who the fuck told you to use Edgy ?
<max0> me
<Mez> CVirus, moderate your language
<CVirus> Mez: sorry about that
<Jucato> max0: then just substitute dapper references with edgy in that wiki...
<Mez> CVirus, dont be sorry - just dont do it ;)
<Jucato> lol
<zorba64> Edgy requires permission to use??
<max0> ok
<Jucato> max0: you might be wondering why CVirus reacted that way. it's because Edgy (final release) hasn't been released yet. so you're usng something not 100% stable yet
<Mez> zorba64, it's available, but it's in an unstable form atm
<Jucato> it's stable for the most part, but until the final release, it's not recommended to use as a main system
<Mez> zorba64 - nvm me
<CVirus> Mez: its stable now
<zorba64> i know i am using it...is max0 being a problem?
<Jucato> well, we can't really give a "100% Stable" stamp of approval until it's final release...
<max0> Jucarto: i know its not stable
<Mez> zorba64, he's probably having a problem, not being one ;)
<Jucato> but this is beyond max0's problem
<max0> final is 26th this month
<federico_> thank you all for the information!!!
<federico_> see you later
<max0> and no, no problems with edgy
<max0> just some 3ddesktop problems
<zorba64> the stable one isn't even stable...so...go figure
<max0> there is no edgy stable
<CVirus> zorba64: the stable isnt stable .. thats a good reason to use unstable
<zorba64> am referring to dapper and the X stuff ups
<max0> oh
<Jucato> basically, max0's problem is a driver that would allow him to use 3d hardware acceleration of his IGP
<zorba64> exactly...as stable is as stable gets
<CVirus> max0: just enable the universe and multiverse repos. and install the packge I told you about
<max0> doin it now
* CVirus wonders what zorba64 is debating about
<zorba64> nuthin much...just shooting the shit with no one in particular :)
<Jucato> ok, just to stop the discussion, let's just say that on Oct. 26, Edgy wil be as stable as it can get, despite being edgy. ok?
<zorba64> is max) a ati or nvidia man with probs?
<intelikey> zorba64 hehhe i never ask an os to be more stabel than i am.... :)
<zorba64> good point intelikey...no need to be too demanding
<Jucato> zorba64: Intel IGP, which according to him has 3d acceleration
<intelikey> have him lshw the thing and pastebin it.
<zorba64> Jucato, welll...acording to intel anyway...plenty would probably disagree no doubt
<zorba64> what driver would work with that beast anyway...out of curiosity
<max0> can you send that link again?
<max0> neverminf
<max0> d
<zorba64> max0...not paying attention again...to the back of the room with you
<CVirus> zorba64: xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<corey> hello all
<max0> no, i had to restart
<noex> Anyone have a moment to hit me up in a private message?
<max0> and then i looked in my tray and the fox was still open with the restart
<zorba64> ah that one...remember it well...(shudders theatrically)
<max0> restart? i mean page
<Mez> noex, ask out here... you're more than likely to find someone who can answer you
<zorba64> noex, you trolling for something?
<noex> Not trolling, just looking for some advise, new to having a full install of linux and looking for some advice. I have read the FAQ and most of the Ubuntu wiki.
<Mez> zorba, I think the word you were looking for is "trawling" not trolling ;)
<noex> Hah
<Mez> noex, go ahead and ask out here :D
<Mez> if you ask out here, other people lurking can learn, not just you ;)
<intelikey> did i hear a lurk ?
<noex> Well, I will just out myself, I am new to linux, in the desktop form. I just installed ubuntu and was curious if I need to download hardware specific drivers.
<intelikey> noex depends,  what is not working for you ?
<Jucato> "I will just out myself"... that sounds a bit... um.. strange... :)
<noex> I only have a single peripheral device, which is my graphics card.. and I think I have that covered from the synaptic package manager (nvida drivers).
<noex> Lol, yeh, well, it was a poor attempt at a joke:)
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> but if you don't need it don't mess with it.
<noex> (Alreadu installed all that.. as I mentioned, I read the whole wiki and faq)
<max0> CVirus: ok, there enabled
<noex> My question is more focused on motherboard drivers.. any ideas there?
<Jucato> noex: if you installed nvidia-glx already with no problems, then it's ok now
<intelikey> noex like i said.  tell us what is not working like you want it to and maybe we can help.
<noex> So for a new install, you fellows don't download drivers specifically for your motherboard or sound chips.
<Mez> I've never understood the need for motherboard drivers
<intelikey> noex no.
<noex> Intelikey, everything is working, I am just asking if I should download something for even better performance.
<noex> Ah, very cool.
<Jucato> noex: not really, unless we need to. I download the NVIDIA driver though
<noex> As I mentioned, still very used to Windows environment for desktop usage.
<max0> CVirus: ok, there enabled
<Mez> noex, the only thing I can possibly suggest is a kernel more specific to your compiler
<BonBonTheJon> noex: you might want to get a kernel version appropriate for your processor
<Jucato> noex: there are no "motherboard" drivers in Linux, afaik
<Mez> s/compiler/processor/
<noex> Yes, I have installed the nvidia drivers, nice difference.
<Mez> BonBonTheJon, ha, beat ya!
<intelikey> noex we (maybe i should speek for myself) i generally use "if it aint broke, don't fix it"  and go.
<sacha_> noex, when you compile the kernel -- you should compile all relevant drivers there
<sacha_> that's not related to desktop at all, should do that without desktop too
<Jucato> Mez: actually, for edgy, there won't be need for processor specific kernels (except for 64-bt and PPC I think)
<noex> Ah, cool deal, any good howto on doing that, I would like to read up.
<BonBonTheJon> sacha_: you don't need to compile the kernel
<BonBonTheJon> is there a way to check if my video card would be supported by the ati binary driver
<sacha_> yeah by default it should have everything and you can compile modules if need be
<Mez> Jucato... ?
<noex> When I mention desktop, I am refering to the type of computer system, not the GUI (just for as a side note).
<sacha_> since you are in the desktop right now, noex, you don't need anything else
<sacha_> it already has all the standard drivers as modules or builtin
<Jucato> Starting edgy, they wil roll out a generic kernel for 386 to k7 processors.
<intelikey> noex you prolly wont gain any noticable advantage by guilding your own kernel...
<intelikey> building
<noex> Ah, thats good to know. I was probably going to hold off that anyhow.
<max0> you here CVirus?
* intelikey has a guilded kernel ???
<Mez> Jucato, er.. yet a kernel configured to your processor will still work
<noex> I am going to get more filimiar with the system. Lucky I have a few years of SSH previous to my switch. :)
<BonBonTheJon> has anyone updated dapper to edgy? any kinks?
<Mez> -386 = generic kernel
<max0> bonbon
<max0> i did
<Jucato> Mez: actually according to the devs, there's no difference, that's why they're rolling out a generic kernel
<BonBonTheJon> max0: any problems
<Jucato> something like linux-image-generic
<max0> i dont have a link, i did it manually but it was really easy
* intelikey goes back to what ever it was he was doing....
<max0> no no problems
<sacha_> well i got my kernel from the 4MB generic down to 1MB and i have noticed much faster boot time
<lunitik> BonBonTheJon: none for me
<CVirus> max0: yes ?
<megamasterx> hey all
<BonBonTheJon> do I just change all instances of dapper to edgy in my sources.list
<Jucato> Mez: of course if you compile a kernel, that might be a different case. I'm not familiar with it though
<lunitik> Jucato: yes... this will be the default kernel though? they still have -386 -k7 etc...
<enyawix> Mez nic driver ide sata chipset etc.
<intelikey> sacha_ the kernel is only 1m by default.
<max0> BonBon: yes then sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<intelikey> you mean the initrd image no ?
<noex> Any suggestions for a good media player (something that can handle streams and mp3s). I have been using Rhythmbox.
<max0> CVirus: ok, there enabled
<sacha_> i mean bzImage
<Jucato> lunitik: I don't think so. maybe no more -k7 stuff
<BonBonTheJon> max0: any ideas of what changed?
<intelikey> hehhe sacha_ the generic *buntu kernels are ONE meg.
* Mez scratches head. Tell me if I'm wrong - but providing kernel packages that are compiled for a specific architecture ...
<Mez> oh forget it
<CVirus> max0: now sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-i810
<lunitik> noex: Amarok > Rhythmbox  :)
<sacha_> i dont use an initrd
<max0> will do, brb
<noex> Ah, thanks for the suggestion Lunitik, any particular reasons?
<CVirus> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<lunitik> Jucato: you just guessing? I still see -k7 as I stated
<BonBonTheJon> lunitik: any ideas of what changed
<Jucato> ah for edgy
<Jucato> ok if you say so
<max0> same error
<lunitik> noex: Amarok is pretty much the best audio player full stop... theres not much it can't do with your music...
<Hawkwind> lunitik: I disagree since that is *your* personal opinion actually
<sacha_> im using Noatun :S
<noex> lunitik: installing now :)
<Mez> lunitik, and the newest verison is ever so uber (though confusing from upgrading from 1.3 and everything moving places)
<intelikey> i use sox
<lunitik> BonBonTheJon: Edgy feels like a point release rather than a huge release... they have upstart and oem installation stuff... thats about it of note though other than new versions
<Jucato> lunitik: absolutely sure?
<BonBonTheJon> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Hawkwind> lunitik: Much more than that in Edgy actually
<Jucato> lunitik: have you seen the previous Beta/Knot release announcements?
<lunitik> Jucato: I'm running Edgy... so about as sure as you can be...
<max0> edgy took me a whle night
<Hawkwind> lunitik: Then you might want to look again at your install.  There are lots of big changes
* lunitik apparently is using -generic though and didn't even know it...
<lunitik> Hmm... and -k7 depends -generic ... meh
<Hawkwind> Imagine that
<lunitik> Hawkwind: name some?
<CVirus> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<zorba64> someone in here with an identity crisis
<Dr_willis> check out the edgy fstab, and grub configs for some interesging changes
<Hawkwind> lunitik: #Ubuntu+1 and they will tell you all about Edgy since that is the Edgy channel
<Mez> !fiery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mez> !fiesty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiesty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BonBonTheJon> !fawn
<Jucato> Mez: I think it's "Feisty" :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fawn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> It's not in the bot yet
<lunitik> Feisty Fawn
<BonBonTheJon> must be too new
<Hawkwind> Under any spelling AFAIK
<Jucato> yeah. well let's wait for Edgy to come out before adding it :P
<Mez> !feisty is the codename for ubuntu 7.04
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Mez
<User_linux> how do I install via audio drivers????
<Jucato> lol ok..
<cellofellow> Is there a way to reorganize whole toolbars in firefox? I can't seem to get Google toolbar to go above the Bookmarks toolbar.
<noex> lunitik: Should amaroK work directly after install? I can't seem to get the streams or mp3's to work on it.
<noex> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<BonBonTheJon> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cellofellow> noex: I think u need the libxine-extracodecs package
<MegaMasterX> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MegaMasterX> :)
<noex> I was able to stream using Rhythmbox, but cannot from amaroK, does that make sense?
<cellofellow> yes
<cellofellow> amarok uses xine and xine needs libxine-extracodecs
<intelikey> Jucato remember the no quit button question?  i set up twm to allow ^@[esc]    and it works on apps that don't have a menu.  but for some reason apps with a menu ignore it.....  ;/
<noex> Ah, ok. I will go grab up xine. Thanks cellofellow
<Jucato> oh? that's strange then...
<cellofellow> anyone know about firefox toolbars.
<cellofellow> noex: it should be already there if you can play ogg files.
<intelikey> jah /me tinks so....
<MegaMasterX> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.13.6-0ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<MegaMasterX> It's not 1kb....
<MegaMasterX> is it?
<cellofellow> the only thing I use mono for is beagle
<lunitik> noex: in both cases, its mp3 issues... and in both cases... install libxine-extracodecs from universe
<zorba64> MegaMasterX: it will drag in what it needs...a "metapackage"
<lunitik> noex: no such proprietary things will work without installing from multiverse (or in some cases elsewhere)
<noex> Ah, makes sense.
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noex> Thanks for the explaination.
<intelikey> but you know that already, seeing that you have read the wiki
<cellofellow> firefox toolbars?
<MegaMasterX> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<intelikey> cellofellow  swimncello?
<cellofellow> well, its just I want to reorganize the toolbars, and not just the buttons on them.
<cellofellow> intelikey: what???
<intelikey> nm.
* cellofellow was linuxkid2
<intelikey> mistook you for someone i know.
<noex> Fixed it up, thanks alot guys!
<noex> It's going to be much nicer to read all of these help guides to music :)
<intelikey> sorry josh.   my bad.
<noex> !5.1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 5.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noex> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<cellofellow> golly. you think your nick hides you but anyone can whois you and find your real name.
<Jucato> cellofellow: don't put in you real name then
<Jucato> :)
<cellofellow> I can change that? wait, I remeber. there's a real name setting. yeah.
<intelikey> if you want to hide. hide. it's simple enough.
<cellofellow> now that you know, no worries.
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> :)
<t3hwiz0rd-server> i9 may have to reinstall my windows partition. if i do, grub will be overwritten, how can I reinstall it?
<BonBonTheJon> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<BonBonTheJon> #grub
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> t3hwiz0rd-server: ^^^^
<cellofellow> I installed sun java vm but firefox/swiftfox doesn't use it.
<BonBonTheJon> i can't type
<User_linux> how do I install via audio drivers????
<Jucato> cellofellow: even after setting the default Java version to be used? (sudo update-alternatives)
<cellofellow> Jucato: yes, I foolowed the wiki to the letter.
<intelikey> man update-alternatives ?
<Jucato> hm... you isntalled sun-java5-plugin right?
<cellofellow> maybe.....
<Jucato> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Jucato> cellofellow: "maybe" won't work :P
<cellofellow> Jucato: did do the previous command. I thought that sun-java5-bin installed the plugin too.
* intelikey wonders if it's wiser to follow the spirit of the wiki than the letter of the wiki ???
<Jucato> cellofellow: no
<Jucato> intelikey: no spirit there. I exorcised it :P
<intelikey> oh.
* cellofellow thinks that they might update it now and then.
* cellofellow goes to install the plugin
<intelikey> Jucato maybe it changed it's nick and is now hiding   8*|
<noex> Are XGL and Compiz resource hogs? Any huge preformace decrease?
<Jucato> heh
<noex> I would imagine so.
<cellofellow> noex: they use more than xorg and kwin that's fur shur
<Jucato> cellofellow: you probably didn't read hard enough :P "Java on Mozilla Firefox Ubuntu 6.06/Kubuntu 6.06 Sun Java5: Install it from the Applications -> Add/Remove... menu (Ubuntu only), or install the sun-java5-plugin package."
<cellofellow> Jucato: oops
<Jucato> cellofellow: heh :P
<noex> Well, I think I have successfully moved into my new system, music player, flash9, wine, and gaim.
<sacha_> someone said they were gettign 300 FPS on Beryl with an Xsomething video card (ati)
<noex> Glad to be away from Windows before Vista comes out and annoys the piss out of me.
<cellofellow> I read the requirements for flash9, and my decent system doesn't match. I wasn't happy.
<User_linux> how do I install via audio drivers????
<cellofellow> noex: xgl might annoy you too y'know.
<intelikey> User_linux modprobe
<zorba64> noex: and it is bloody annoying too
<sacha_> xgl doesn't annoy me :P
<sacha_> shift+backspace in beryl annoys me though
<cellofellow> oh, well. I'm not going to try XGL with a TNT2 GPU
<noex> cellowfellow: hah, I didn't read them sadly, anything interesting? It works quiet well for me. Before hitting up IRC I was watching LOST on abc.com
<sacha_> why not cello? apparently it runs fine
<noex> Do you guys run XGL?
<cellofellow> sacha_: really? I'd have thought that SGL needed at least a GeForce of some kind.
<zorba64> nup...tried it...nausea...pass me the bucket
<lunitik> noex: do you have a specific question?
<cellofellow> XGL
<noex> Well, Vista annoys me because of the UA not because of the graphics or anything.
<sacha_> apparently runs really well.. even on old videocards
<lunitik> noex: you mean UI?
<cellofellow> noex: the flash9 requierements I say said 128 video and 512 memory. Mine doesn't match.
<noex> User Agreement.
<zorba64> and that it requires "authorisation" for everything
<intelikey> EULA
<noex> You got it.
<sacha_> he means the privilege pop ups
<cellofellow> I've never actually agreed to an enforced M$ EULA
<intelikey> enough reason for the whole world to refuse to use it.....
<sacha_> hes not talking about the EULA
<User_linux> i installed XGL using Add / remove programs, where is it now???
<noex> Well, I am talking about hte EULA, as well as the terms of use.
<cellofellow> sacha_: you really think XGL will run on a RIVA TNT2 16MB?
<sacha_> hmm 16MB, worth a try
<lunitik> User_linux: dpkg -L xserver-xgl | grep bin ...
<noex> It just seems too intrusive to be ok with.
<sacha_> i thought tnt2 would be 32mb
<cellofellow> sacha_: and Vista Aero needs like 128MB. ha ha!
<zorba64> whole this is a bit of a laff...like previous editions
<sacha_> yes
<jahallmighty> xgl
<cellofellow> sacha_: for some reason mine's a 16.
<User_linux> how do I enable xgl?
<noex> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<noex> Quiet a nice IRC Bot, btw.
<cellofellow> User_linux: try the ubuntu-xgl channel then
<zorba64> helpful chap
* cellofellow cheers to ubotu
<noex> Indeed. Pip Pip!
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<noex> Haha
<noex> Very nice feature.
<zorba64> huzzah huzzah
<cellofellow> grrrrr. I installed the sun java plugin and it installed firefox with it. I installed all of firefox's depends to use swiftfox, but got away with not haveing th actual binaries.
<lunitik> !sacrifice zorba64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sacrifice zorba64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lunitik> No fun  :(
<intelikey> cellofellow welcome to "dpkg"
<zorba64> charming chap aren't you
<cellofellow> intelikey: yeah, if only swiftfox were in the repos.
<lunitik> zorba64: shush, its just a fun "feature" of most bloot bots  :/
<Eroick> is there an easy way to check MD5 sums from windows without cygwin?
<Hawkwind> Eroick: fsum
<zorba64> np old son...figured you was joshing wiv me
<Hawkwind> Eroick: To verify the authenticity of a downloaded ISO image.  Command:  md5sum /path/to/file.iso Windows users: http://slavasoft.com and grab Fsum 2.51 or also check: http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/winmd5sum
<jahallmighty> who of you knows to install a progra
<Hawkwind> jahallmighty: sudo apt-get install <package>
<jahallmighty> it is that i am new in this
<zorba64> everybody does
<User_linux> my audio driver is disabled, how do I rollback to ubuntu default audio driver?
<Jucato> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ubahmapk> Eroick: http://www.google.com/search?q=md5sum+windows first entry does it
<Jucato> er...
<grayeul> Anyone over here know what it takes to make the /dev/eth1 device appear when wireless drivers are loaded?
<cellofellow> what is the default? alsa? oss?
<intelikey> alsa
<Jucato> jahallmighty: https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/add-applications.html
<intelikey> oss is depreciated
<User_linux> dont know, my audio device suddely turned off
<cellofellow> intelikey: don't people still use oss?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> your point ?
<cellofellow> no point, just a question.
<noex> !audio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorba64> jahallmighty: maybe you should ask specifically...more than one way to skin a cat or install a package
<cellofellow> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ubahmapk> people still use Windows, too, but it's been obsolete for years! :-D
<intelikey> !sound
<intelikey> same infonode
<zorba64> very droll ubahmapk
<cellofellow> ubahmapk: true
<ubahmapk> zorba64: sorry, couldn't help it :-)
<cellofellow> ubahmapk: no, it was really funny.
<noex> Anyone have a good resource for setting up 5.1 sound?
<zorba64> understand perfectly old son...apologies not necessary
<intelikey> i absolved of the obsolete absolutely.
<cellofellow> doesn't alsa have an advanced curses based config program?
<intelikey> :)
<sacha_> alsamixer
<cellofellow> noex try that maybe
* ubahmapk rebooting into edgy eft (hopefully...)
<jahallmighty> zorba64 grase
* cellofellow isn't going to risk even an rc
<zorba64> will ubahmapk return safely...stay tuned...film at 11
<cellofellow> zorba64: lol
<intelikey> two packages that expand alsa that you might look at.
<intelikey> alsa-tools - Console based ALSA utilities for specific hardware
<intelikey> alsa-tools-gui - GUI based ALSA utilities for specific hardware
<noex> Cool, thanks guys
<cellofellow> so, when it's finally released, how do I upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<zorba64> cellofellow: a number of ways...
<noex> Well, I am out for the night. Thanks alot guys, you all have been a great help. Be back tommorrow.
<cellofellow> easiest? most proper?
<cellofellow> cleanest?
<intelikey> cellofellow you edit your sources.list and do two commands
<BonBonTheJon> cellofellow: in your sources.list, change all dapper's to edgy's
<lunitik> cellofellow: change cases of 'dapper' to 'edgy' in /etc/apt/sources.list and 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<cellofellow> intelikey: does it boil down to changing papper to edgy?
<cellofellow> oops
<zorba64> cellofellow: mmm...well i did the download and burn iso and fresh install since i have home seperate
<Jucato> cellofellow: yes. dapper to edgy
<cellofellow> ok, sounds easy enough. will any apps or settings get changed or broken?
<Jucato> cellofellow: of course if you have other 3rd party repos, and if you installed some stuff from those, they might cause some problems
<zorba64> you can go that way....may need to be forcefull with apt if it doesn't play nice
<lunitik> cellofellow: changed? yes... broken? unlikely
<cellofellow> no 3rd parties.
<cellofellow> lunitik: ok
<Brydenn33> hey, anyone in here have strong C++ skillz or have wine 0.9.9 installed?
<intelikey> papper prake to nervous salamander yeah.
<Brydenn33> need some help with it
<Jucato> cellofellow: well if you have a very clean system, you have nothing to fear
<cellofellow> Jucato: just nvidia and sun and swiftfox are sort of out of the main or universe
<cellofellow> outside of
* lunitik might reinstall just to see exactly what the intended experience of edgy is...
<zorba64> go learn more about apt while you are waiting for the upgrade
<Jucato> cellofellow: well nvidia-glx and sun are in multiverse. swiftfox, I'm not sure how it will affect the upgrade
<ubahmapk> success! :-)
<cellofellow> Jucato: swiftfox is built kind of generically for Sid and ubuntu, so it should be fine.
<zorba64> remove swiftfox before you do
<cellofellow> ubahmapk: sweet!
<cellofellow> zorba64: ok
<Jucato> cellofellow: probably. we still can't be 100% sure :)
<intelikey> hmm got a universe a multiverse and now an adverse.....
<zorba64> if it ain't in the ubuntu repos then would be safer to remove it prior
<zorba64> adverse??
<cellofellow> let's see.. swiftfox, picasa, w32codecs. that's it.
<intelikey> broken repo  :)
<zorba64> ubahmapk: you are alive...a miracle forsooth
<cellofellow> forgot about picasa.
<ubahmapk> cellofellow: I was a bit concerned since adept errored out on me a few times, but then the trusty konsole fixed everything
<ubahmapk> zorba64: miracles never cease
<cellofellow> ubahmapk: for anything like that I aint touching adept.
<Eroick> damn
<zorba64> ubahmapk: did you perform sacrifice to uboto god beforehand ?
<Eroick> bootstrap failed,corrupt package.
<ubahmapk> cellofellow: and from this point forward, neither am I
<Eroick> CD is corrupt
<ubahmapk> though it's nice for simple installs when you can't remember the name of the package :-)
<cellofellow> ubahmapk: adepts ok for some apps, but tought stuff like that it sucks.
<ubahmapk> cellofellow: yup
<ubahmapk> so I discovered tonight
<zorba64> adept is still a bit young
<cellofellow> ubahmapk: when I'm just browsing around for a program I find myself using Add/Remove Programs. adept-installer
<ubahmapk> hadn't tried those yet
<cellofellow> ubahmapk: same thing
<zorba64> apt-cache search works for me
<ubahmapk> I also like the update notices in the systray from adept
<cellofellow> ubahmapk: adept installer is launched by the add/remove programs button
<ubahmapk> I have used apt-cache and it is nice
<cellofellow> ubahmapk: yeah, thos are good.
<ubahmapk> cellofellow: hadn't tried add/remove -- reminds me too much of windows
<ubahmapk> I know it's just the name, but...
<sacha_> lol
<sacha_> thats what i was thinking
<cellofellow> ubahmapk: the name does, but I never could add any prgrams with windows add/remove programs.
<zorba64> yeah...i removed it from the menu/renamed it to adept
<sacha_> hah, true
<ubahmapk> zorba64: now there's an idea!
<sacha_> remove add/remove programs from add/remove programs?
<Dr_willis> I thought the add/remove was a limited-adept-lite thing. :)
<lunitik> These names are chosen just for that reason... users that are switching from the most popular desktop OS know what it is by looking at the name
<cellofellow> i think the name is sort of newb-oriented. actually, the whole program is.
<zorba64> like system setting...changed it to kcontrol
<ubahmapk> lunitik: you're right.  And that's fine
<ubahmapk> I've run linux for some time, just not debian/ubuntu
<cellofellow> zorba64: trouble is system settings isnt't kcontrol
<jahallmighty> 
<jahallmighty> who of you says me as she builds the framework for another porfabor computer is that I want to learn single I have 16 of age
<zorba64> nope...but close enough for me
* Dr_willis stares at jahallmighty 
* lunitik thinks babelfish is overrated
* cellofellow too
<intelikey> zorba64 i use apt all the time.  but i have scripts for everything.   q    is   apt-cache search $*    s = apt-cache show $*      being lazy is so hard in a console.... you have to script everything.......   :)
<ubahmapk> intelikey: or use 'alias'
<sacha_> i use prt
<zorba64> hah...showoff...:)
<intelikey> ubahmapk that's just moving the script to a central location....
<ubahmapk> intelikey: yup.  and? :-)
<sacha_> prt-get depinst --installscripts $*   is good for an alias
<jahallmighty> 
<zorba64> more identity crises
<jahallmighty> it tell me dr_willis
<sacha_> --install-scripts*
<intelikey> ah.... was i trying to say something...... ?
<ubahmapk> no idea
<intelikey> never mind.
<ubahmapk> I never know if I am, either :-)
<intelikey> :
<intelikey> sacha_ prt-get ?
<Digital_Pioneer> Hi. I'm having some trouble with my networking. I'm connected to the network, but I can't get to zeroconf:/
<intelikey> :)
<sacha_> yes :D
<ubahmapk> Ok, showing my ignorance of apt again: why have 44 packages been 'kept back' after my upgrade to eft?
<jahallmighty> digame porfavor like estrar to another computer
<Digital_Pioneer> Error message is: "The Zeroconf daemon (mdnsd) is not running."
<sacha_> prt-get depinst --install-scripts $*  downloads source code of each dependancy and the package itself, configures and compiles and then installs each dependancy and package itself :)
<ubahmapk> sacha_: sounds like gentoo :-) (which I used for some time and really liked - it was just tough on a workstation.  Still great for servers, though.)
<sacha_> using CRUX
<intelikey> modem resets  are detestable.
<MegaMasterX> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<MegaMasterX> !XServer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about XServer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MegaMasterX> !X Server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about X Server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jda> anybody know a good how to   to install an ATi vid card in dapper
<intelikey> tar x file
<MegaMasterX> !X
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> !ati > jda
<cellofellow> why's ubotu say to use that crazy init.d command when ctrl+alt+backspace works just fine?
<MegaMasterX> i have no clue.
<intelikey> cellofellow cause while it works it's not clean.
<cellofellow> oh, never mind, I see. It's for when you want to restart all the x.
<MegaMasterX> :)
<cellofellow> that too.
<sacha_> killall -q kdm  .. yeah not very clean
<MegaMasterX> agreed
<Digital_Pioneer> OK, can someone tell me where to go for network support?...
<MegaMasterX> is Konsole an console emulation?
<MegaMasterX> !network
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lunitik> cellofellow: ctrl+alt+backspace only works if X is accepting keystrokes... ctrl+alt+f1 will work in most cases however, except for a hard crash
<sacha_> digital_pioneer what kind of network issue?
<ubahmapk> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cellofellow> !konsole > MegaMasterX
<Digital_Pioneer> sacha_, I'm trying to get a network going between two Kubuntu systems.
<MegaMasterX> Woah thats cool.
<cellofellow> lunitik: I've had some hard X freezes where the only thing that worked was SSH.
<sacha_> share files with samba? or.. ?
<Digital_Pioneer> sacha_, Wireless. If I open zeroconf:/, it says the Zeroconf daemon isn't running.
<cellofellow> Digital_Pioneer: I think zeroconf is easiest.
<Digital_Pioneer> (mdnsd)
<sacha_> ahh wireless.. wireless scares me, sorry :P i had to use windows drivers to get my wireless card even working :(
<Digital_Pioneer> cellofellow, Sweet. How do I get mdnsd running?
<cellofellow> Digital_Pioneer: that's zeroconf
<lunitik> cellofellow: and in that case... still /etc/init.d/gdm restart would likely work...  :)
<Digital_Pioneer> sacha_, I know the feeling. I'm using Ndiswrapper right now.
<intelikey> MegaMasterX konsole is a terminal emulator      the console is a real terminal        errr maybe i should say a real 'virtual terminal'   not that i actually know the diff.
<cellofellow> lunitik: I'm using kubuntu thankyou. I have no gdm
<grayeul> Is there a command to show which package a file is part of?
<Digital_Pioneer> cellofellow, Yeah, I know, but how do I start it?
<MegaMasterX> Oh....So it is an emulation.
<MegaMasterX> ok.
<lunitik> cellofellow: eh... kdm  :/
<intelikey> grayeul apt-file
<cellofellow> Digital_Pioneer: um, did you install avahi-deamon or whatever it is?
<cellofellow> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cellofellow> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 39 kB, installed size 132 kB
<grayeul> intelikey: thanks... checking something...
<cellofellow> Digital_Pioneer: I got it going once. required some avahi package try that.
<Digital_Pioneer> cellofellow, OK, I'm installing it.
<intelikey> grayeul if you like cli; grep /path/to/file /var/lib/dpkg/info/*
<Digital_Pioneer> cellofellow, Sweet. What now...?
<intelikey> assuming the file was installed from a .deb
<Digital_Pioneer> Zeroconf:/ opens without error, but it's empty.
<cellofellow> Digital_Pioneer: if the deamon is running, the just go to zeroconf:/ in konqueror. you won't see anything, but if you get no errors it's working
<grayeul> intelikey: Hmm... apt-file not found, other: too long list for args
<cellofellow> Digital_Pioneer: so, know right click the panel and click add applet or whatever it is.
<intelikey> ?
<cellofellow> Digital_Pioneer: install the personal file server, it uses zerconf.
<intelikey> grayeul; grep /bin/bash /var/lib/dpkg/info/*
<cellofellow> Digital_Pioneer: just to test it.
<Digital_Pioneer> cellofellow, Know a package name?
<intelikey> well add -e then
<cellofellow> Digital_Pioneer: rather add the already installed server to the panel.
<intelikey> grayeul; grep -e /bin/bash /var/lib/dpkg/info/*
<cellofellow> Digital_Pioneer: that's how you use it.
<grayeul> intelikey: got the grep to work, by cd'ing to /var/lib/dpkg/info... otherwise too many chars
<intelikey> grayeul na just needed -e
<grayeul> so, why don't I have apt-file?  Or is it in someplace funny?
<cellofellow> Digital_Pioneer: once the applet's on the panel right click it and add a new server. it should try to publish the server to zeroconf when it's done, and then it should be in the zeroconf:/ kioslave
<Digital_Pioneer> cellofellow, So for me to get an area where I can put files accessible to multiple computers on the same network, of the same OS, I need a file server...?
<cellofellow> Digital_Pioneer: this just tests if zeroconf is working. it's a read only server. you may need something else for use.
<grayeul> anyone here using ipw3945 wireless driver?
<Dr_willis> I got a old box thats a dedicated fileserver. :)
<intelikey> grayeul it's not installed by default
<Dr_willis> I dont even know what zeroconf is supposed to do.
<grayeul> inteliky: Ah... just did a new install (and am new to kubuntu) of EdgyRC
<intelikey> apt-file - APT package searching utility -- command-line interface
<cellofellow> brb
<grayeul> intelikey: So, when I get network up on that machine... to get apt-file, do: apt-get apt-file ?
<intelikey> yeah  apt-get install apt-file    and then you have to update apt-file.  it has to grab a database.
<Digital_Pioneer> cellofellow, OK, Zeroconf is working.
<grayeul> you wouldn't happen to be using ipw3945, would you?
<intelikey> after that. it kinda works.   but i prefer just greping the info files.
<grayeul> good to know....
<intelikey> me using.. no.
<cellofellow> Digital_Pioneer: now you boldly go where I have not gone before.
<grayeul> intelikey: Ok, similar question: If I am looking for a file, but don't have it -- how do I find which package has it?
<intelikey> i'm network illiterate. and quite content to remain that way.
<intelikey> apt-file
<cellofellow> yippee. java plugin working
<grayeul> intelikey: Same thing?  apt-file will tell me about it, whether it is installed or not?
<I_Eat_Plastic> Uhh, I turn 18 in 40 minutes.
<intelikey> that's why it needs the database.  yes
<ubahmapk> I_Eat_Plastic: Happy B-Day
<I_Eat_Plastic> ubahmapk: Thank you!
<flaccid_> turning on 18 and is on irc
<flaccid_> should be out taking drugs..
<grayeul> I_Eat_Plastic: Happy birthday... my birthday is over in 40 minutes... just turned 47!
<Digital_Pioneer> flaccid_, I'm 14 and I'm on IRC. What should I be doing?'
<ubahmapk> grayeul: and Happy B-Day to you, too! :-)
<flaccid_> Digital_Pioneer: stealing cars and smoking crack
<ubahmapk> my un-birthday ends in 40 minutes...but then I have another one....
<I_Eat_Plastic> grayeul: Congradtulations.
<Digital_Pioneer> flaccid_, Not recommened.
<rcarr> my birthday is in approximately 430 thousand minutes
<cellofellow> mee too
<flaccid_> hehe
<intelikey> grayeul oh you're an old fart.    couple years older than me.
<grayeul> intelikey: And I've been playing with Unix for about 25 years
<rcarr> flaccid: I probably completely lose then
<cellofellow> I only heard about it about a year ago
<Digital_Pioneer> Anyone out there know how to get networking going?
<cellofellow> except on Jurassic Park
<grayeul> Speaking of networking......
<flaccid_> Digital_Pioneer: system settings | networking
<sacha_> it was on jurassic park?
<Digital_Pioneer> I need to get some sort of file sharing between two Kubuntu boxes on the same network.
<zorba64> oh..so over 40 is a old fart...bunch of young .....
<rcarr> flaccid: I'm 15, in IRC, and working on Real Analysis homework
<intelikey> grayeul i've yet to handle a unix box.  or solaris   but linux.....   well...
<rcarr> I basically completely lose at having a life
<Dr_willis> Digital_Pioneer,  dozen ways to do that.. ssh and the fish:\\ kioslave for konqueror is handy
<rcarr> woo!
<cellofellow> sacha_: that little girl sits down at the main computer, and says it's a unix system and she know how to use it.
<Dr_willis> Digital_Pioneer,  or use samba.. or scp.
<flaccid_> i think people are missing my point. wouldn't you be out with your friends on your 18th birthday
<sacha_> oh ok
<rcarr> I like the fish:// kiioslave for konqueror
* ubahmapk votes for scp
<ubahmapk> or fish:// that's good, too :-)
<Digital_Pioneer> Dr_willis, Isn't Samba used for networking with Windoze?
<Dr_willis> i sort of like the various FUSE filesystem things.
<cellofellow> rcarr: me too
<Dr_willis> Digital_Pioneer,  it can be used for that.
<rcarr> I normally use cli for file management, but when you have a lot of files
<rcarr> without a common naming pattern
<ubahmapk> rcarr: then you use mc
<Dr_willis> mc is handy :)
<Dr_willis> one of the frst things i install
<cellofellow> Digital_Pioneer: that's what it's designed for yes. NFS is more unixy.
<rcarr> I never bothered much with MC
<ubahmapk> Dr_willis: ssh and then vim
<rcarr> worth it?
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: yeah, mc is handy when logged in over ssh
* fildo stabs flaccid_
<Dr_willis> ive had issues with using mc and screen together however.
<Digital_Pioneer> So I _CAN_ use Samba to connect with other Linuxes?
<ubahmapk> Dr_willis: really? that's interesting.  what sort of issues?
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: konsole has an mc mode.
<intelikey> flaccid_ this is irc where men are men.......
<ubahmapk> Digital_Pioneer: sure
<rcarr> my general file management strategy consists of perl one liners and yakuake
<flaccid_> sounds a bit like that recent cowboy movie
<Digital_Pioneer> ubahmapk, OK. Care to elaborate, or should I pay #samba a visit?
<rcarr> flaccid: The cowboy movie about perl one liners and yakuake?
<intelikey> i'm not familear with it
<rcarr> flaccid: I saw that one!
<flaccid_> no brokeback mountain
<Dr_willis> ubahmapk,  the font/characters for the lines dont draw right..
<intelikey> never heard of it.
<ubahmapk> Digital_Pioneer: #samba's probably a better choice.  I've done it, but it's been a while.......
<Digital_Pioneer> ubahmapk, OK.
<ubahmapk> Digital_Pioneer: so sorry... :-(
<intelikey> stallman who ?
<ubahmapk> Dr_willis: interesting. sad.  screen's so useful
<Digital_Pioneer> ubahmapk, That's all right. Thanks for your time.
<Dr_willis> ubahmapk,  yea.. but it may be some term setting.. not  looked into it much closer.
<ubahmapk> Dr_willis: ah
<Dr_willis> im not sure screen has even had any updates in ages. :)
<intelikey> ubahmapk "screen's so useful" if you want to eves drop on a cli user....
<dude> hello guys...good day...
<ubahmapk> intelikey: that's probably true, but it's also useful to leave work and come back home to the same session you had at work. :-)
<intelikey> it's dude!
<rcarr> Dude, once again I am in envy of your name
<ubahmapk> for the life of me, I see 44 packages that are 'upgradable', but are 'kept back' no matter what method I try and upgrade them.  Where do I go to see why they're being held back?
<rcarr> Way to take a stand as an individual! :p
<rcarr> (playful sarcasm)
<dude> rcarr; why?
<ubahmapk> dude: that is a cool nick
<max0> hi, can someone help me with Wine, i type in "wine <filename>" and i get this errot http://pastebin.ca/212999
<rcarr> Haha
<ubahmapk> max0: hmmm....that almost looks like a user perm problem.
<ubahmapk> max0: running as mortal and running wine as root??
<max0> im running as root
<dude> ubahmapk: tnx
<zorba64> max0 is being bad
<intelikey> max0 you running that from a console ?
<max0> how else is there to run it?
<intelikey> terminal
<max0> zorba64:how am i being bad?
<rcarr> max0, he is referring to
<intelikey> inside of X   you know.
<rcarr> a tty, compared to an xterm
<zorba64> runnung as root..thats a no no :)
<ubahmapk> max0: running X as root is generally considered not a good idea
<max0> im not running X as root
<max0> im in a user
<ubahmapk> ah
<max0> i just did sudo -i in konsole
<rcarr> But why guys! Microsoft sets an industry standard for security in encouraging administrator privelaged user accounts
<zorba64> did you sudo -s max0
<max0> what does that
<rcarr> it enables things like websites to assist you in  software installation
<ubahmapk> rcarr: I rest my case
<rcarr> and file integrity management!
<intelikey> max why are you running the command as root ?     wine should not need root priv.
<rcarr> (that was also sarcasm)
<ubahmapk> rcarr: if MS suggests it, then it must be wrong
<max0> habbit?
<zorba64> is all good...max0 has his head screwed on...sorry old son...just checking...you know how it is
<cellofellow> rcarr: I wish that M$ would wake up and smell the roses and come up with a sudo clone.
<rcarr> They have cellofellow
<rcarr> in Vista
<intelikey> max0 try it as the normal user
<max0> ok, just a sec
<cellofellow> rcarr: really?
<ubahmapk> cellofellow: I used the 'runas' command for some time, but it was quite a pain
<rcarr> They always had one, but it's more encouraged in xvista
<rcarr> with a more gksu/kdesu setup
<cellofellow> ok
<rcarr> So now someone has to take advantage of a buffer overflow in the virgin networking stack to exploit your system, just a bit more work :p
<max0> intelikey: it worked, thank you
<ubahmapk> any ideas on where else I might try my query concerning apt?
<ubahmapk> max0: good deal :-)
<intelikey> np
<max0> zorba64: how am i being bad?
<rcarr> ubahmapk: What was your query in r elation to apt?
<zorba64> ubahmapk: held back packages?...any not fully installed?
<cellofellow> Anyone know how to remove "network folders" in the remote:/ kioslave?
<ubahmapk> for the life of me, I see 44 packages that are 'upgradable', but are 'kept back' no matter what method I try and upgrade them.  Where do I go to see why they're being held back?
<ubahmapk> one of the packages is amarok, and TMK it's fully installed
<ubahmapk> or was
<ubahmapk> ?
<intelikey> ubahmapk i doubt that.    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubahmapk> just did that to get to eft
<ubahmapk> but I'll check again
<zorba64> max0: already answered and apologised for that one
<cellofellow> Anyone know how to remove "network folders" in the remote:/ kioslave?
<ubahmapk> apt-get -s dist-upgrade shows the same 44 to be held back
<intelikey> ubahmapk oh eft.   no that wont be the issue.    #ubuntu+1
<zorba64> ubahmapk: if stuck maybe sudo apt-get -f install
<rcarr> Ubahmapk: trying "apt-get install heldbackackage" doesn't upgrade them?
<ubahmapk> intelikey: what's the +1 thing?
<ubahmapk> rcarr: no
<intelikey> you are running the pre-release.  that's the devel channel
<zorba64> ubahmapk: dapper +1 = edgy
<ubahmapk> zorba64: no luck on the -f flag either
<ubahmapk> k.  I'll try the +1
<cellofellow> Anyone know how to remove "network folders" in the remote:/ kioslave?
<cellofellow> please? dragging them to trash doesn't work.
<rcarr> ubahmapk: It's probably a repository problem, with broken repositories
<zorba64> ubahmapk: then sudo apt-get update && try again....if not then just wait, the fix will come thru eventually
<rcarr> ubahmapk: Or it means that new dependencies have been added since the last version
<cellofellow> never mind, shift+del did it
<intelikey> wb Jucato
<rcarr> ubahmapk: But in that case installing them should grab the new dependencies, so it sounds like a broken dependncy thing
<ubahmapk> rcarr: that makes sense.  I've seen this before but didn't take the time to try and figure it out
<Jucato> thanks intelikey!
<rcarr> ubahmapk: Try "apt-cache show packagename" on some of the packages and look at the dependencies
<intelikey> or aptitude
<rcarr> ubahmapk: and dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > somefile
<rcarr> ubahmapk: Shoould give you a llist of packages you have installed, you might be able to resolve the dependency problem yourself
<ubahmapk> ok, I'm looking at the apt-cache output, but what does the second command do?
<ubahmapk> ah
<intelikey> i don't like aptitude but it does work if you want to fiddle
<cellofellow> I wish just as a whim that I could open konsole as a tab in konqueror.
<zorba64> ubahmapk: any "not fully installed or removed messages"
<Jucato> cellofellow: F*
<Jucato> F8
<intelikey> cellofellow you can
<cellofellow> intelikey: my biggest problem with it is that sometimes I open it and it wants to uninstall half my system.
<rcarr> cellofellow: You can use apt-mark to unmark packages for auto removal
<intelikey> yeah.
<cellofellow> Jucato: i gotta try that,
<ubahmapk> apt-cache show amarok shows the status as install ok installed
<ubahmapk> ah so!
<rcarr> Someone yesterday had a problem with amarok being held back, didn't they?
<ubahmapk> there seem to be *two* versions of amarok installed!!
<cellofellow> rcarr: I know, but it does it spontaneosly and by packages what weren't even set as auto in the fist place.
<rcarr> cellofellow: Odd, I am not a big fan of aptitude anyway, so
<zorba64> ubahmapk: unload the older one
<rcarr> cellofellow: I make no efforts to defend it
<ubahmapk> yeah, so how do I specify which version to unload? :-D
<intelikey> ah so ?   what did he just call me ?     oh    ah   so.... never mind.
<cellofellow> Jucato: it did open an embedded terminal emulator, but not really what I had hoped for. Like open a new tab and have it be konsole.
<rcarr> ubahmapk: in apt-cache show amarok you should see something like " 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu10"
<Jucato> cellofellow: oh
<ubahmapk> rcarr: yes
<swamy> how to get latest xine library
<ubahmapk> rcarr: I have that one
<ubahmapk> rcarr: and 2:1.4.0a-0ubuntu1
<cellofellow> Jucato: it was just a sub-window below the main konqueror stuff.
<Jucato> cellofellow: yeah
<intelikey> cellofellow i think it's adjustable.
<cellofellow> Jucato: I guess it doesn't do what I wanted it to,
<cellofellow> intelikey: most likely
<rcarr> ubahmapk: you can use apt-get remove amarok=version
<intelikey> cellofellow i think it can.
<Jucato> lol @ most likely intelikey
<rcarr> ubahmapk: remove 2.1.4.0a-0ubuntu1
<Jucato> :)
<intelikey> hey.
<intelikey> :)
<cellofellow> Jucato: you laughing at me? huh?
<intelikey> or as we say arund here Jucato.
<intelikey> EASY !
<Jucato> cellofellow: no. I'm laughing at how the phrase sounds/looks like
<cellofellow> how then?
<ubahmapk> rcarr: ah.  cool.  thanks
<ubahmapk> doing it now
<cellofellow> Jucato: i thought so.
<ubahmapk> wow. that was fast
<rcarr> FreeBSD hates vmware
<rcarr> as in a freebsd guest
<ubahmapk> interesting...now when I do an upgrade amarok, it shows 41 held back and amarok isn't available for upgrade.
<ubahmapk> so it sounds like it wasn't really held back, there was just an older version installed, too?
<rcarr> try apt-get install amarok=thenewerversion?
<zorba64> ubahmapk: maybe pastebin your sources list
<swamy> how to install latest xine library please help
<ubahmapk> apt-cache show amarok shows the newer version installed ok
<intelikey> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sacha_> xine-lib
<rcarr> apt-cache show shows available packages, not installed ones
<lunitik> rcarr: it shows ALL packages that match
<intelikey> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sacha_> http://optusnet.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/xine/xine-lib-1.1.2.tar.bz2
<sacha_> thats what the rep points me to for xine-lib src
<cellofellow> will firefox 2 be standard on edgy? (except kubuntu which doesn't have anything-fox)
<ubahmapk> looks like all the packages that were 'held back' have two versions installed
<rcarr> luntik: Yes, but it shows ones that are not installed as well
<lunitik> cellofellow: yes
<intelikey> !info xine-lib
<ubotu> Package xine-lib does not exist in any distro I know
<rcarr> luntik: And doesn't give an indication as to installed status, does it?
<lunitik> !info libxine0
<zorba64> !libxine
<ubotu> Package libxine0 does not exist in any distro I know
<Jucato> ah there
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lunitik> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<sacha_> lol
<cellofellow> I think it's xine and then xine-gui. maybe xine is a library-type program.
<intelikey> getting info out of that bot is like pulling teeth
<lunitik> !libxine-extracodecs edgy
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<intelikey> !botsnack
<sacha_> like i said, i pasted link above
<ubotu> Yum!
<rcarr> It lies!
<rcarr> I do not see libxine-exracodecs in edgy
<rcarr> err, nevermind
<rcarr> had to scroll down
<sacha_> :P
<rcarr> had scrolled my terminal up
<rcarr> Let's pretend that never happened
<cellofellow> !botsnack
<ubahmapk> so is there a way to automatically remove all those old versions, instead of doing each one manually
<ubahmapk> ?
<ubahmapk> I'm so lazy :-)
<zorba64> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<zorba64> fatten up the bot
<cellofellow> who came up with that!?
<rcarr> um, you could probably write a perl script
<cellofellow> lol
<intelikey> ubahmapk do what ever lists them  and chase the output through apt-get remove
<zorba64> ubahmapk: didn't you do a dapper > edgy ?
<ubahmapk> zorba64: yes
<cellofellow> is the ecplipse java ide any good?
<ubahmapk> intelikey: but how would I restrict that to just the older version?  the newer version seems to already be installed
<intelikey> ubahmapk you have a list ?
<knowone> cello: eclipse is my fave
<ubahmapk> rcarr: I'm not really up to date on perl just yet :-)
<ubahmapk> intelikey: yes
<rcarr> Ahh
<zorba64> ubahmapk: this is one of the joys of a distro upgrade...weed out the duplicates and remove em
<ubahmapk> intelikey: of just the app names
<zorba64> then maybe the held back will flow theough
<ubahmapk> zorba64: yeah, I'm thinkin' that's what's gonna happen...
<intelikey> sec.
<ubahmapk> ah well
<cellofellow> knowone: i've never used an IDE really, except M$VS 6 once. Just starting java :-)
<zorba64> flex thoses terminal fingers and go get 'em
<ubahmapk> zorba64: LOL
<knowone> cello: it's leaps and bounds better than Java's own "Netbeans" IDE
<rcarr> cellofellow: My condolences
<cellofellow> knowone: ok
<ubahmapk> Ok...well the rest of 'em will have to wait for another time...it's gettin' late here.  Thanks everyone for all your help! have a great weekend!
<knowone> cellofellow: you could also use a simple editor to write your code, and then compile with a CLI compiler such as gcj
<knowone> I prefer that method to using an ide
<rcarr> knowone: I like the idea behind GCJ, but it isn't that great yet, and last time I checked javac was a CLI compiler
<knowone> correct
<cellofellow> knowone: I know that and may start with just kate, but after that, I'll move on to something else.
<zorba64> and don't forget the aeroguard
<rcarr> cellofellow: Vim!
<knowone> but, I couldn't find javac anywhere for ubuntu
<cellofellow> I installed Sun SDK from repos.
<cellofellow> rcarr: vim weirds me out.
<rcarr> cellofellow: The modal editing style takes some getting used to, but once you get used to it you really like it
<rcarr> cellofellow: And posix compliance requires VI to be present, so it's t here on pretty much EVERY *nix system
<knowone> vim is my choice, but it is daunting at first.
<cellofellow> rcarr: I know the bare basics, but that's it.
<rcarr> cellofellow: VI actually kind of sucks, but from VIM using VI will be workable
<rcarr> cellofellow: you can run "vimtutor" to be told a good bit about it in the form of a tutorial type thing
<cellofellow> rcarr: yeah, vim is definitely an improved vi
<knowone> now THAT's a statement.
<cellofellow> rcarr: i know, and there's a wikibook.
<rcarr> I actually can't stand VI
<rcarr> but I love VIM
<zorba64> mmm...coding...I feel a coma coming on....zzzz
<cellofellow> knowone: is there a specific package for Eclipse with Sun?
<knowone> I installed sun's java manually
<rcarr> cellofellow: No, you can set it to use whatever vm you wwant
<knowone> rcarr is right
<rcarr> cellofellow: But I doubt Eclipse runs on anything besides Suns VM
<cellofellow> compiler is what I'm thinking of
<rcarr> cellofellow: So it's mostly a non issue
<rcarr> cellofelloow: No, no specific package
<cellofellow> rcarr: no, there's some stuff here in the repos about GJC or whatever it is.
<rcarr> cellofellow: GJC compiles to native code rather than running on a virtual machine, similar to C or something along those lines
<knowone> you can get from GCJ the same thing that javac will give you
<cellofellow> I thought GJC was a FOSS Java VM and Compiler?
<rcarr> cellofellow: But it lacks a large portion of the java libraries, it's still very much in progress
<rcarr> Cellofellow: A Compiler yes, a VM now
<knowone> to get a .class from gcj, just issue it with the -C argument
<rcarr> cellofellow: You don't need a VM when you compile with GCJ
<cellofellow> I installed sun, and wanted to make it work properly.
<rcarr> knowone: Ah, wasn't aware
<knowone> rcarr: yup yup
<rcarr> either way, GCJ still doesn't really work as well as sun's compiler
<cellofellow> I'm less than a newb here you two are way over my head.
<knowone> I think we've got more than one conversation going on.
<knowone> hehe
<cellofellow> so, it will just use the system default?
<rcarr> cellofellow: yes
<knowone> eclipse will as well.
<cellofellow> ok :-)
<cellofellow> eclipse was what I was asking about.
<knowone> ah, ok
<rcarr> cellofellow: This is the point where I am required to point out that java is horrible, and you should learn C
<knowone> pyromithrandirracarr: seconded
<knowone> gah! scratch that
<knowone> rcarr: seconded
<rcarr> haha
<cellofellow> rcarr: I was trying C from The C Programming Language and i'm not doing to well.
<knowone> I enjoy writing C much more than java
<rcarr> cellofelllow: I would consider sticking with it, you will progress quicker in Java, but C will be more beneficial in the long run
<rcarr> cellofellow: It enables you to jump to other languages quite a bit more easily, is much faster, but most importantly it gives you a level of control over the machine that java abstracts away
<cellofellow> That's what I've been told.
<cellofellow> golly. Ecplips would install a boatload of stuff,
<knowone> rcarr sums it up pretty nicely there.
<cellofellow> hmm, maybe I just need to start reading. I'm still in the first chapter. My "teacher" says to do C, my Uncle, a M$ guru, says to use C#.
<rcarr> Cellofellow: But, java is good too, and then you could pick up "C++ Programming in QT4"
<knowone> nice.
<rcarr> cellofellow: If you wanted to do KDE applications
<rcarr> cellofellow: It has an appendix on C++ for java programmers, and starts of pretty basic, you could pick up most of c++ and Qt if you were pretty familiar with java
<cellofellow> rcarr: any and all apps. so I'm not really interested in QT yet,
<cellofellow> My Uncle is really a guru of gurus on Windows. He's got some really innovative stuff going on.
<knowone> rcarr: Yeah, I was going to say that there's a specific place for all languages.  There's no best one for every situation.  Java's not TOTAL crap.
<cellofellow> He's always worked on development tools. He was on the MS Visual Studio team for years.
<knowone> but, I'll use C++ given the choice.
<cellofellow> I think I don't want all of that cargo that eclips will drag with it.
<cellofellow> C I'll stick with.
<cellofellow> Thanks guys.
<knowone> sure thing
<flaccid_> possible to change screen resolution dynamically ie. no restart X ?
<cellofellow> fullscreen games do it, so there must be a way.
<cellofellow> like supertux. if that crashes I get to look at the top-left corner of my desktop.
<flaccid_> but i guess thats opengl
<asodih> when I try to run XGL, my desktop closes and all I see is my wallpaper. XGL isnt owkring
<cellofellow> where'd everybody go?
<knowone> they were all idle
<intelikey> hmmm net split.
<rcarr> tasty
<intelikey> anyone still on this server ?
<intelikey> :)
<rcarr> No
<rcarr> I can't see anything you type
<zorba64_> nope me neither
<intelikey> then my cloak is working    ha ha ha ha....
<rcarr> Oh, in that case
<zorba64_> was that lower or upper case...i cant see
<rcarr> zorba: I stole your .vimrc, I ADMIT IT
<rcarr> feel much better now that I have that off my chest
<zorba64_> ya did...did i leave it somewhere?
<intelikey> you can just echo `:() { : & } ; : ` > .vimrc    and you'll have one.
<intelikey> don't do that ^
<intelikey> it's a bad joke.
<rcarr> Fork bomb!
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> and the default ubuntu system cant handle them.
<rcarr> Well, thanks intelikey! I just added a script to do that for me in my /etc/rc5.d
<rcarr> Now I can get a new vimrc everytime I start up!
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> there you go.
<knowone> oh no.
<intelikey> rcarr it has one step missing just incase some NEWBISH nutt tried it.
<rcarr> Oh! right
<intelikey> s/{ : & }/{ : | : & }/
<rcarr> Oh, you meant the actual fork bomb
<rcarr> I was going to say, I meant add #!/bin/bash followed by the fork bomb
<rcarr> in /etc/rc5.d
<rcarr> not just the fork bomb
<intelikey> but i hope that they can't put that togather now that i geve the fuse....
<rcarr> I didn't bother to investigate the actual forkbomb, hehe
<intelikey> interesting thing i can run that on my home grown kernel "no problemo"
<rcarr> SELinux?
<intelikey> no just a build of 2.4.27
<intelikey> where the problem is, is in the OOMK alg.
<intelikey> the default seems to be set to "SMART"  which means that upon an out of memory condition the kernel starts randomly killing what ever is not active.   but if OOMK is set to "LAST" it simply kills what ever tried to access memory that it didn't have.   thus the process ends and it cascades backwords to the origenal :    no damage done.
<knowone> @intelikey: so, does that mean that by default ubuntu limits the amount of simultaneously executed processes?
<intelikey> no
<knowone> (not your previous statement)
<intelikey> not at all
<rcarr> knowone: All *nix systems do
<intelikey> no
<rcarr> but, what intelikey said, doesn't mean that
<knowone> the statement above that ubuntu could not handle a forkbomb
<rcarr> the max pid is 65535
<knowone> whoa
<intelikey> limits are set by things like pam
<word> I dist-upgraded my brothers laptop install back when it was edgy beta and it ended with many required packages not installed..mainly the x server. If I dist-upgrade it now (it was a new install and has been reinstalled since) will it dist-upgrade correctly?
<intelikey> rcarr and "keep alive" does what to that ?
<knowone> rcarr: the really funny part is that I knew that.
<rcarr> Actually, I guess it's only 32768 on ubuntu
<flaccid_> anyone know a dos emulator that can run alley cat?
<rcarr> because of backwards compatibility , i.e. the size of a short int
<zorba64_> word, you want a guarantee with that?...if so....then dont
<knowone> rcarr: right.
<word> zorba64_: Heh, if i write down a list of the packages that will be left uninstalled should reinstalling them fix it?
<intelikey> flaccid_ you tried dosbox and dosemu i'm sure...
<word> or would a cd of edgy beta have an 'upgrade' option that would do the trick?
<flaccid_> well dosemu it didnt work
<flaccid_> i try dosbox
<zorba64_> word, mayhaps
<intelikey> flaccid_ vmware ?
<knowone> Ok, I must retire.  The wife beckons.
<zorba64_> word, the "stable" version is out on 28 oct...mayhaps wait until then. I ain dist-upgrading anything until then
<knowone> later all
<intelikey> ttfn
<flaccid_> dosbox works!
<flaccid_> nice
<flaccid_> with sound
<intelikey> good.
<zorba64_> whadda ya doing with dosbox flaccid_ ?
<flaccid_> playing old dos games like alleycat
<rcarr> incidentaly intelikey, why a 2.4 kernel?
<zorba64_> ah ok...a retro man ?
<intelikey> size
<rcarr> Ah
<rcarr> I guess stuff like the O(1) scheduler isn't a huge deal for most systems
<intelikey> floppy boot
<intelikey> on a p1  :)    nah.
<billytwowilly> Hi, I've got several desktops I use and I would like to keep the links in konqueror and the feeds signed up for in akgregator synced on both of them. Is there any easy way to do this? Prefereably automagically?
<word> zorba64_: it's a 5 gig partition he has that i'm basically taking advantage of and putting beta stuff on to try out before i put it on mine heh
<rcarr> Ah, haha
<zorba64_> word, gotcha...smart thinking :)
<rcarr> I would use a *BSD on a P1
<intelikey> you would.   i put mandrake 9 on a 486 lappy  :)
<intelikey> if you don't have to have eye-candy   it works.   and i don't.
<sacha_> gotta have eye candy
<rcarr> Sure, it works, but it's not like you wont encounter a lot of delays and stuff interfering with usability in day to day tasks
<sacha_> or else my eyes close and i dunno what im doing
<bmo> here's a question, if one has drdos images downloaded from long ago from a public ftp server at lineo.com, is it still legal to share?
<rcarr> and some of the BSDs are a bit better with older systems in my experience
* bmo was reminded of the images by flaccid
<intelikey> 80486 16m ram 128m hdd so no room fro swap really.   i get along with it just fine...
<intelikey> "still legal"  never was afaik
<bmo> oh nevermind, I found public servers that have it
<bmo> ftp://ftp.fsn.hu/pub/OpenDOS/OpenDOS.701
<bmo> ftp://ftp.fsn.hu/pub/OpenDOS/DR-DOS.703/images
<proudfoot> hello
<intelikey> footpound  :)
<dre> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<proudfoot> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<proudfoot> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bmo> !winning the iraq war
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winning the iraq war - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bmo> ah well, it was worth askin'
<proudfoot> !french military victories
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about french military victories - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> what iraq war ?
<bmo> true, mission accomplished, intelikey
* bmo snorts
<intelikey> the US has not been in a war sense 1945
<zorba64_> ! vive le france
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vive le france - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorba64_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<max0> http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f172/makuserusukotto/sandwich.png linux comic
<intelikey> !topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<max0> intelikey: sorry
<intelikey> max0 no blood no foul.   :)
<corey> hey everyone... How do i mount a windows partiton in kubuntu?
<Kr4t05> Hrm... I'm getting no answer in #beryl. Does it take anything special to get Emerald working?
<drack_> oops
<intelikey> sudo mount /device /mountpoint         man mount     for more info.
<drack_> I just killed linux
<corey> thnx
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<zorba64> why...what did it ever do to you?
<drack_> was messing around with debs, extracting them on y desktop trying to patch something
<drack_> so it made a usr folder on my desktop
<sacha_> if im going to install beryl, i dont need to ever install compiz right?
<intelikey> corey also that link is handy ^
<drack_> well I was done with that folder
<drack_> so I had to sudo rm -r usr ... I accidentally put a / in front of usr so I rm -r /usr ... bad mistake eh
<corey> looking at that now thanks
<zorba64> sounds like an adventure drack_
<sacha_> lol drack
<sacha_> but you didnt -f?
<drack_> soon as I close the progs I have open now ... well I wont be able to start any more
<zorba64> mmm...me thinks reinstall might be easiest
<Kr4t05> sacha_: yes... beryl == the new compiz
<intelikey> drack_ hehhe yeah.   you are down to the base system.
<drack_> yeah, heh. see you next install!
<sacha_> that sucks drack :(
<sacha_> why reboot your computer? ;)
<drack_> well all I have open is xchat kopete firefox and konqueror.  can't live with just that =p
<intelikey> drack_ do you keep a list of "never do this's" ???   that's a good one to add to it.
<zorba64> and dont forget to say bye bye before you do
<drack_> You see though, I will never make this mistake again
<drack_> It's kind of like keeping backups
<drack_> once you get burned, you never get burned again by that same fire
<drack_> anyway.  I'll be back in an hour or so
<drack_> wish me luck
<intelikey> "a cat that sets on a hot stove lid will never set on a hot stove lid again, but it will never set on a cold one either" mark twain
<flaccid_> if my puter dies, is it possible to put that hard disk with kubuntu on it in a different computer and it will pick up the hardware changes?
* intelikey now wonders why he quoted sam climons....
<intelikey> flaccid_ sure.   may take a little fine tuning   fstab for example.
<flaccid_> i might try it
<intelikey> all the major hardware is detected and drivers inserted in the initrd.img anyway.
<intelikey> assumes default ^
<tony_> Anyone know how to get Kubuntu to see the usb ports?
<intelikey> to see the ports ?
<intelikey> or a device plugged into them ?
<intelikey> doesn't matter, i gota go.
<tony_> Any device plugged in it dosent see so I'm guessing it is the ports themselves.
<tony_> FATAL: Module usb not found.
<zorba64> tony_, do they show up in lspci ?
<tony_> Im new so I dont know what that is.
<zorba64> tony_: type lspci into a terminal
<tony_> 0000:00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA USB (rev 02)
<zorba64> well it knows about it....
<zorba64> so plug something in and type dmesg into a terminal and see it it is listed
<Ertain> Does anyone know how to change those little window sitters in Windows to AMOR?
<tony_> I dont see it
<zennix> arragh
<zennix> im frustrated
<zennix> anyone here to help
<daftvader> hi
<daftvader> can anyone help me a bit
<daftvader> i am trying to copy a diagram from dia
<daftvader> into oo
<daftvader> do i have to export into a picture first?
<myketuna> wat?
<daftvader> i just draw a diagram in dia
<daftvader> it's a diagram drawing software
<daftvader> i want to cut and paste it into open office
<myketuna> wat is
<myketuna> i dont know how to do that
<daftvader> hmm
<daftvader> how can you do uml diagrams then?
<myketuna> well im leaving anyway
<rufini> hi
<rufini> i need some help
<rufini> since i am a newbie
<vursitis> with?
<rufini> i broken my apt
<vursitis> english please?
<rufini> i cannot start apt and adept
<vursitis> ah
<sabaal> That's... bad. :(
<Linux_Galore> identify chatmad33
<rufini> it says that
<Linux_Galore> rufini:  dpkg --reconfigure -a
<vursitis> sorry, i honestly don't know how to fix that, you might try using your installer disk as a source file
<rufini> the apt database could not be opened. this may be caused by incorrect apt configuration or some similiar problem. try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem
<vursitis> well waite, nvm that wouldn't work
<vursitis> his apt does not work
<vursitis> try this, download adept from any website you can find and install it with dpkg
<rufini> and i am very bad at konsole
<vursitis> time to learn my friend
<vursitis> unless you are willing to reinstall the OS
<rufini> can i find it
<rufini> in sourceforge.net
<vursitis> well worst case scenario just google it
<rufini> thanks
<vursitis> but im sure sourceforge will have it
<rufini> and how can i install it
<vursitis> you would open the terminal in the directory you wanted, then type dpkg in the terminal and then the filename
<Linux_Galore> rufini: open a terminal and type apt-get --update  read the error if any
<rufini> i find adept1.0update1.tgz
<Linux_Galore> rufini: sorry sudo apt-get --update
<vursitis> Linux_Galore he says his apt command isnt working
<Linux_Galore> vursitis: no he says apt is stuffed and needs rebuilding
<vursitis> ah
<vursitis> didn't get that, i thought he said it wasn't working
<Linux_Galore> rufini:  type  sudo  dpkg --configure -a
<Linux_Galore> vursitis: well when you screw up the cache guess what apt stop working
<Linux_Galore> stops*
<rufini> how can i update my adept
<rufini> i found a update for adept in sourceforge.net
<Linux_Galore> rufini: not type apt-get --update
<Linux_Galore> now*
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone
<rufini> --update command cannot recognized
<vursitis> hello
<rufini> --update is not understood
<MilhousePunkRock> It's -update with one dash only
<Linux_Galore> rufini: sorry apt-get update
<MilhousePunkRock> but that won't update adept, that will only update the sources list
<Linux_Galore> MilhousePunkRock: it tells me apt is working
<rufini> and done
<vursitis> well you could always try downloading synaptic and install the update from adept with that
<rufini> i make a silly url
<rufini> and it isnt an url
<Linux_Galore> rufini: if that worked it mean apt is fine
<sacha_> mm im downloading file and it is frozen at this: Connecting to xorg.freedesktop.org|131.252.208.36|:80...
<sacha_> it doesnt time out?
<rufini> i wanted to install vlc media player
<rufini> but it cannot find in universe repositories
<Linux_Galore> rufini: duh thats because you havent eneabled it in adept
<rufini> i enabled them
<rufini> i searched vlc
<rufini> it didnt find anything
<vursitis> hehe, my download is done... i downloaded a website
<rufini> how can i get a write access sources.list
<Linux_Galore> rufini: might want to look at adding the plf repository that got most the the video and audio stuff
<vursitis> at this rate... and with enough storage space... and the bandwith... i think i can start downloading the internet
<Linux_Galore> rufini: you need to be root
<rufini> ok
<rufini> i find it
<MilhousePunkRock> rufini: Open is as su. Depending on how you do it it's sudo vim /etc/sources.list (on a shell) or kdesu kate /etc/sources.list from "run command" for example
<Linux_Galore> rufini:  sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Linux_Galore> rufini: you can edit the list in adept look in view-> manage sources
<Linux_Galore> sorry View->Manage repositories
<MilhousePunkRock> Riddell: Are you there?
<rufini> i enabled main and universe repositories
<rufini> do i need to enable any more
<MilhousePunkRock> rufini: That depends on what you want to install...
<rufini> vlc
<Linux_Galore> rufini: add this one
<Linux_Galore> ruf  deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf   dapper  free  none-free
<rufini> which one
<flaccid> how to remove grub from mbr via livecd?
<max0> hi, what is the command to uninstall programs?
<rufini> thanks senpai
<rufini> i am doing fetch updates now
<ablaha> Testing, im using irssi, do u se me?
<Linux_Galore> insert your windows xp disk, boot from that cd. When prompted press r to enter the recovery console, for this you will need the administrator password. Once you have entered the recovery console, you need to issue the FIXMBR command. Once this is done it will remove grub and restore the Master Boot Record. You should now be able to go straight into windows XP
<max0> hi, what is the command to uninstall programs?
<ablaha> ubuntu?
<max0> kde
<ablaha> apt-get remove program i think
<ablaha> in debian and ubuntu
<Linux_Galore> apt-get remove whatever
<max0> thank you ablaha
<max0> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<rufini> wooo
<rufini> and one last question! i think
<rufini> i cannot use wireless
<rufini> do i need to install driver
<rufini> it can run wireless asistant
<rufini> and can connect to wireless thing
<rufini> but cant connect to internet
<nixternal> what wifi card?
<rufini> its internal
<rufini> doh
<rufini> its internal
<kraut> moin
<rufini> intel pro wireless
<MilhousePunkRock> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hyper> hiho everybody
<MilhousePunkRock> rufini: Having trouble setting up and IPW card?
<rufini> i cannot install vlc still
<rufini> some problems
<rufini> it needs some packages
<dario_> ciao a tutti
<jende> howdy
<zen2> hey all i have a hassle
<zen2> i have pasted it in paste bin
<zen2> http://pastebin.ca/213194
<VincentMX> hi
<zen2> can someone please look at it and tell me what i did wrong
<jende> zen2: you hace to get the public keys for the packages
<zen2> ok
<zen2> i thought i had
<zen2> wget http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<zen2> was what i did
<jende> zen2: don't know where the packages you're getting froom this site expect the keys
<zen2> no i dont
* zen2 is new
<jende> zen2: search the site if they tell you where the packages expect the keys
<zen2> http://forum.beryl-project.org/topic-5021-howto-beryl-aiglx-nvidia-drivers
<zen2> was where i got the links from
<zen2> was told to add one
<jende> zen2: i might be blind but on that site you're not getting to told to import keys, do you
<jende> zen2: however as it is a beryl problem, you'd better ask in the eryl forum
<jende> zen2: however as it is a beryl problem, you'd better ask in the beryl forum
<jende> zen2: or in#ubuntu-1
<jende> zen2: or in #ubuntu-1
<zen2> well there not answering me
<zen2> at all
<zen2> ive been trying for 3 hours on there room
<zen2> thats just passing the buck really it is
<zen2> how can you sit there and say he needs help and i knwo the answer but he needs to go to a diferent room to get it
<zen2> do you help in the other room
<zen2> nope
<jende> zen2: I guess you woould have have already an answer if you would have asked your question in the beryl forum. Its a beryl thing, the command you used is okay,
<zen2> if you did you would have answerd my question
<jende> but still doesnt mean that it's right
<zen2> ok
<zen2> how can there be a wrong
<flaccid> hmm can you do server install with the cds you get from shipit?
<jende> i dont use compiz/beryl
<zen2> dont need to to help
<jende> flaccid: what do you mean?
<zen2> ahh well
<jende> zen2: I just can't
<flaccid> jende: i didn't see a 'install a server' option on the boot menu
<jende> flaccid: so, you want to install a Kubuntu server, right
<flaccid> yep
<magicmike> Yo jende. You awake , my brother.
<jende> magicmike: buddyyyyy
<magicmike> My brother from a different mother.....
<jende> flaccid: you will have to download the server install cd's
<magicmike> Hey, you're not going to believe this but....
<flaccid> i might just remove kubuntu-desktop after
<flaccid> the DVD does server install is that right?
<jende> flaccid: nope
<flaccid> it did for me
<magicmike> I rebooted that pc in order to switch to Windows and I lost the wireless connection. ROFL
<jende> flaccid: really, I got told different
<magicmike> Now, unlike yesterday, I have a better starting point to try to correct.
<jende> brb
<magicmike> But I'll need you to help walk me trough it if possible. Okay.
<jende> magicmike: give me time for a coffee, maybe two to get fully awake
<magicmike> Cool. I'll brew some too. Let me know when. I'm gonna owe you 2 bottles of vino now. LOL
<jende> I'll let you know
<ziabice> hi!
<knubbe> does mplayer work for anyone? it works in my firefox when im surfing, but when i click mplayer in my kmenu it loads for 2-3 seconds then the process seems to die.
<knubbe> ..and it has been like this for months
<jende> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<jende> fdoving: howdy
<flaccid> !lamp > flaccid
<fdoving> jende: hi.
<knubbe> anyone else with the same problem?
<fdoving> knubbe: do you have the gui version installed? running 'mplayer' will not work, as it is as console application.
<fdoving> knubbe: on the otherhand, running 'mplayer movie' will work.
<fdoving> knubbe: can you go to konqueror find a movie, and do open with -> mplayer ?  i guess that will work.
<knubbe> adept says the "mplayer" package is installed, and that one should include a gtk gui
<knubbe> fdoving: ok, ill try that
<knubbe> fdoving: same thing. the cursor starts bumping as if the program is loading but then it just disappears after a second.
<fdoving> knubbe: can you try to run it from konsole?
<knubbe> fdoving: running it from console works! (mplayer "path/movie-name.avi")
<jende> fdoving: have you read what happened to magicmike?
<fdoving> jende: no.
<jende> fdoving: he just made a shutdown and lost his wlan config again
<knubbe> "Linux RTC init error in ioctl (rtc_irqp_set 1024): Permission denied" and "Try adding "echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq" to your system startup scripts." is the only errors i can see in the console.
<klerfayt> What is /home/lost+found folder?
<jende> !lost+found
<ubotu> lost+found is where fsck (the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly) places any files it gleans from a corrupt filesystem.  These are files which had become unlinked from their parent directories.
<fdoving> jende: that was the guy with the acx wlan?
<jende> fdoving: yep
<knubbe> fdoving: mplayer "path/filename.avi" works fine from ALT+F2 too.
<fdoving> klerfayt: there will be one lost+found in each partitions mountpoint root. if you have /home on one partition it will have one, etc.
<fdoving> knubbe :)
<magicmike> Hey jende. The site that might help is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx111. I'll just need a little help with some of the commands since
<fdoving> knubbe: try 'mplayer -gui' from alt+f2
<magicmike> I'm not completely comfortable yet. But better.
<fdoving> magicmike: it doesn't work anymore? then i suspect the module doesn't get loaded.
<magicmike> That site says that this particular chipset is buggy.
<knubbe> fdoving: doesnt work. and when i run it from console it says: "Please remove gui=yes from your config file. Run gmplayer if you want the GUI."
<fdoving> magicmike: ok. follow the site :)
<fdoving> knubbe: ah, does 'gmplayer' work then?
<jende> magicmike: whats the output of lsmod?
<jende> magicmike: you've got to do that on a console
<knubbe> fdoving: No, it get some errors then it stops. the last error is that it cant find the default-skin.
<fdoving> knubbe: ah.
<magicmike> The whole output? Or one particular line item?
<jende> magicmike: does it say anything like acx?
<magicmike> It does in the usbcore 130820 7 snd_usb_audio,usbhlp,snd_usb_lib,usbhid.acx.uhci_
<fdoving> jende:'lsmod|grep acx' next time :)
<jende> fdoving: you're right...I'm not really awake, yet...helped for another 2hrs last night...*g*
<magicmike> Okay that one returns the following: acx 10132 0
<flaccid> anybody know how to create a grub boot partition via live cd ?
<magicmike> and the info I gave you before.
<jende> magicmike: hmm...so, the module got loaded...
<jende> magicmike: what tells you a ifconfig wlan0? and what happens after you said sudo ifup wlan0
<knubbe> fdoving:  # Specify your preferred skin here (skins are searched for in # /usr/local/share/mplayer/skins/<name> and ~/.mplayer/skins/<name>).
<knubbe> fdoving: i dont have either of those two directories
<Nuln> \join #ubuntu-fr
<knubbe> fdoving: i suppose i should reinstall mplayer. its been there since breezy, but there have been alot of changes in the player.
<jende> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<fdoving> knubbe: try 'sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/share/mplayer/;sudo ln -s /usr/share/mplayer/skins /usr/local/share/mplayer/skins'
<fdoving> knubbe: is this the package, or did you compile it yourself?
<knubbe> fdoving: i dont remember, but i install 99% from package.
<fdoving> knubbe: what does 'which mplayer' in the konsole tell you?
<flaccid> with the partitioning part of the install, if i select that i want to manually partition, can i make and set a /boot partition at the start the disk there?
<binks> hi guys is it posible to use this machine with a dlink wireless card installed to share the internet connection with my laptop
<knubbe> fdoving: /usr/bin/mplayer
<binks> this machine is hardwired to the net
<fdoving> knubbe: then 'dpkg -S /usr/bin/mplayer'
<magicmike> error fetching interface info. Device not found and I'll have to paste the response to sudo ifup wlan.That site says something about rebuilding the driver. Maybe we can try that.
<jende> magicmike: paste the msg if possible
<knubbe> fdoving: mplayer: /usr/bin/mplayer
<jende> binks: it depends on the chipset
<fdoving> binks: search for 'hostap' on google. don't know if your dlink card is supported though. i'm no hostap expert.
<fdoving> knubbe: then it's in the mplayer package.
<knubbe> fdoving: ok
<binks> cheers could the card just be a reciever then
<fdoving> knubbe: did you test the other command i gave you? 'sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/share/mplayer/;sudo ln -s /usr/share/mplayer/skins /usr/local/share/mplayer/skins' ?
<fdoving> binks: the card could behave like a access point.
<knubbe> fdoving: yes. not it says (when i run gmplayer): [skin]  file ( /usr/share/mplayer/Skin/default/skin ) not found.
<fdoving> knubbe: so you don't have any skins?`
<fdoving> knubbe: try to install 'mplayer-skins'
<jende> magicmike: brb
<knubbe> fdoving: they seem to be in /usr/share/mplayer/Skin,
<knubbe> but the default skin is empty
<binks> chers ill read upon hstap
<fdoving> knubbe: ok. you can safely remove the /usr/local/share/mplayer directory, and the symlink.
<knubbe> "mplayer-skins is already the newest version."
<knubbe> fdoving: ok
<jende> magicmike: I'm back
<magicmike> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27647/
<fdoving> knubbe: running 'gmplayer' works for me.
<davide> goodmorning to everyone!
<fdoving> knubbe: do you have a '~/.mplayer' directory?
<fdoving> morning davide.
<davide> morning jende
<davide> morning fdoving
<knubbe> fdoving: ok. oh well. ill remove mplayer and re-install it once i get to work on monday (only 0.5mbit here).
<flaccid> i'm making a boot partition. what fs should be boot partition be?
<knubbe> fdoving: yes
<fdoving> knubbe: i suggest first trying to move '~/.mplayer' out of the way, just to test 'mv ~/.mplayer ~/.mplayer-bak'
<magicmike> find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "*acx*"  I'm trying to follow the directions on that wifi site. Do I input that command as it's posted here?
<knubbe> fdoving: ha!
<knubbe> fdoving: that did the trick!
<fdoving> magicmike: yes.
<jende> magicmike: yep
<magicmike> So `uname -r` -name "*acx*" is typed just like that?
<jende> magicmike: yes
<davide> ehi jende
<fdoving> magicmike: 'find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "*acx*"' it's one command.
<magicmike> Okay. Didn't know if you dropped the quotes or asterisks.
<magicmike> I know just checking.
<jende> davide: how's italy?
<davide> very good,it's a sunny day ;)
<jende> davide: lucky you
<Jucato> hi jende, fdoving :)
<davide> but where are u from?
<jende> davide: getmany
<davide> hi Jucato
<jende> davide: germany
<jende> Jucato: how are ya
<Jucato> hi davide
<Jucato> jende: feeling a lot better... but still not 100% well (coughs here and there...)
<knubbe> fdoving: and i changed the theme in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf to mini. the line was commented away so it went for default. but default doesnt exist. i only have mini and clearplayer
<jende> Jucato: but you're getting there, which is good
<Jucato> yeah, hopefully  :)
<Jucato> now I can focus on my technical/hardware problems...
<fdoving> knubbe: my mplayer-skins package makes a symlink default -> clearplayer
<jende> Jucato: what probs are you facing?
<Jucato> the ones on the XP computer or the Linux computer? :P
<jende> Jucato: what is XP?
<jende> *ggg*
<davide> eheheheheh really what's xp!
<davide> ;))
<paulo> help!
<knubbe> fdoving: now gmplayer seems to work. but when i try to open a file it says: error opening/initializing the selected video_out device (fatal error)
<Jucato> I think it stands for Xucks Purely
<jende> Jucato: xtra pervert
<Jucato> hehe
<davide> ahahuhuaahuhuaau good interpretation!
<Jucato> paulo: ask away. if someone knows the answer, they'll answer :)
<fdoving> knubbe: remake the ~/.mplayer directory -> 'mkdir ~/.mplayer/' and then copy back the config
<paulo> i have no web browser after a fresh install and konqueror won't work
<jende> magicmike: still alive?
<Jucato> paulo: well Konqueror is the web browser by default. but please elaborate on"won't work"
<jende> Jucato: paulo is for you ;-)
<Jucato> heh we'll see
<Jucato> if it's a networking problem, it's out of my hands :)
* Jucato waits...
<paulo> Jucato: it says unknown host www.google.ie
* fdoving whispers dns to jucato.
<zorglu_> paulo: what about the direct ip ?
<Jucato> oooh...
<Jucato> :)
<zorglu_> have you disabled ipv6
<zorglu_> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Jucato> told yah it was a networking problem :P
<paulo> i still get unlnown host
* Jucato hands over the microphone to fdoving
<Jucato> fdoving: have I told you that I get a dove's image in my head whenever I see your name in IRC?
<zorglu_> paulo: try to provide precise and direct answer, it will improve the help you will get
<knubbe> fdoving: ok. i changed default => clearplayer in my ~/.mplayer/gui.conf and it works now. i can play files BUT i get: "Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available. Enable it at compilation."
<jende> zorglu_: howdy
<zorglu_> jende: hi
<paulo> zorglu_: what else can i provide? no matter what site i go to i get unknown host error
<knubbe> fdoving: however, i get picture and sound. its just an annoying popup with that error message.
<fdoving> Jucato: you told me, doves are nice.  I'll have to go eat, bbl :)
<jende> paulo: are you on a broadband connection? if so, is the route to your router correct?
<zorglu_> paulo: do "ping 209.85.129.104" and tell me if you got replies
<Jucato> aw...
<paulo> zorglu_: yes it replies
<fdoving> knubbe: check your config for mp3 stuff. have to go eat. bbl.
<zorglu_> paulo: ok so the internet connection is working
<zorglu_> paulo: it is likely a dns issue
<paulo> yes...
<knubbe> fdoving: thanks for your help!
<McCabe> i know how to add nfs shares using fstab.. but is there a gui or other recommended way to do it in kubuntu?
<zorglu_> paulo: do "host www.google.com" and pastebin the result
<jende> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<jende> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<zorglu_> jende: he said nfs :) close tho :)
<jende> zorglu_: errr
<McCabe> yes, nfs, not smb..
<zorglu_> jende: there is a factoid to it :)
<jende> zorglu_: should read more carefully, though
<paulo> zorglu_: ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<jende> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<zorglu_> paulo: ok now, paste bin the file /etc/resolv.conf and provide the url here
<McCabe> jende: thanks, ill look there
<zorglu_> q. why my infohash code is now buggy ? what did i changed ? :)
* zorglu_ wants answers too :)
<jende> cluless on that ;-)
<Luke77> hello
<paulo> zorglu_: there don't not appear to be a /etc/resolv.conf
<Jucato> @_@
<zorglu_> paulo: ?
<paulo> zorglu_: i am really lost, i have no idea why it is doing this
<zorglu_> paulo: if so, you have a real trouble :) :)
<paulo> zorglu_: why me? arrrrrrrrrgh
<Luke77> is there anybody that can help me to configure an irc program?
<Jucato> paulo: have you if restarting/rebooting works?
<zorglu_> paulo: another thing for improving the help you got, use cut/paste (via pastbin) rather than trying to parse the result yourself
<zorglu_> paulo: "ls -l /etc/resolv.conf" what is the result of this ?
<zorglu_> paulo: i would like the exact one :) aka the pasted one
<paulo> zorglu_: -rw-r--r--  1 root root 0 2006-10-21 10:23 /etc/resolv.conf
<zorglu_> paulo: see why cut/past is very important ? :)
<paulo> can someone do me a favour and get me the phone number to www.peats.com?
<zorglu_> paulo: you do have this file, ok now do a pastebin of it
<paulo> zorglu_: pastebin?
<zorglu_> !pastbin
<zorglu_> !pastebin
<jende> paulo: less /etc/resolv.conf and pastebin it
<magicmike> jende: I'm okay up to here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27651/
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jende> !paste
<paulo> zorglu_: the file is empty
<Jucato> @_@
<zorglu_>  -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2006-10-21 10:23 /etc/resolv.conf
<zorglu_> true i didnt noticed
<Jucato> ouch... how can it be empty?
<zorglu_> ok you got the location of the issue :)
<zorglu_> well it is not supposed to be :)
<paulo> zorglu_: if i knew that i would be doing well!
<Jucato> will rebooting solve it?
<zorglu_> $ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<zorglu_> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<zorglu_> this is mine
<zorglu_> maybe
<paulo> after the install i rebooted to change driver to vesa so that should have done it
<zorglu_> Jucato: maybe
<davide> jende sorry can i ask u a thing?
<Jucato> I use openDNS, btw...
<zorglu_> ok have to debug my pile of crap
<zorglu_> paulo: i no more have time to help
* zorglu_ hands over the client :)
<Jucato> paulo: have you tried rebooting?
<zorglu_> tips: the key is the empty resolv.conf
<davide> how i can copy a file into the folder /usr/share/sane/gt68xx  ?
<paulo> i will reboot now
<zorglu_> it may be setup by the dhcp or directly setup
<zorglu_> ok off
<Jucato> oh there he rebooted :)
<davide> because when i try to copy (manually)it doesn't permit me to copy
<jende> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27652/ <- magicmike
<jende> davide: ow do you copy?
<jende> davide: how do you copy?
<jan> help me! my kicker is hidden, how can i show it again?
<davide> with "cut and paste"
<davide> jende: with the simple way to copy
<jende> davide: wont work as you have to be sudo to write in these directories
<Jucato> jan: Alt+F2, type in "systemsettings" (no quotes, no space), then look under the Panel options to see if it's hidden or not
<jan> or how can i access the kicker configuration without RMB on it
<davide> jende:  so?what i have to type in these situations?
<paulo> hey back
<jan> Jucato, thank you
<Jucato> paulo: how did it go?
<jende> davide: man cp
<jende> davide: man=manualpages
<paulo> Jucato: there is now 3 entries in resolv.conf
<Jucato> paulo: good
<Jucato> have you tried browsing?
<paulo> but in konqueror i get "save as" "open with firefox" "cancel"
<Jucato> paulo: this is when you type in a URL?
<paulo> when searching in google
<Jucato> but you can go to other web pages?
<jende> paulo: so, you could get to google?try another site/URL
<huhmz> Hi guys, i just upgraded to edgy and now after boot i only get to console login prompt, whats up with that ya think?
<paulo> Jucato: jende same problem with other sites
<Jucato> paulo: ugh... I'm not really good with this...
<Jucato> can anyone help paulo here?
<paulo> its a konqueror config problem
<Jucato> huhmz: do you have binary ATI or NVIDIA drivers installed?
<jende> paulo: patebin the resolv.conf and don't parse it in here
<paulo> jende: whats pastebin
<huhmz> jucato: no
<jende> !passte
<jende> !paste
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about passte - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Linux_Galore_> #kbuntu-offtopic
<jende> paulo: and don't forget to give us the URL, though
<paulo> ok i did that
<Jucato> Linux_Galore_: huh?
<klerfayt> if I disable plugins globally in konqueror settings and then allow them for "www.youtube.com" konqueror won't show flash videos; why?
<paulo> but i do not have a url
<paulo> how on earth can i pastebin when i cannot use the browser??
<Jucato> jende: err...
<jende> paulo: errr...true
<Jucato> @_@
<paulo> this is annoying me... deeply
<Jucato> paulo: but you are able to use the internet for anything else, I presume? (since you're chatting)
<paulo> i feel like i am going mad
<paulo> yes
<Jucato> hm.. seems like a DNS problem then...
<paulo> like i said it must be a konqueror config problem
<Jucato> I have had that issue with my ISP
<Jucato> paulo: can you "ing www.google.com"?
<Jucato> paulo: can you "ping www.google.com"?
<paulo> Jucato: yes i can
<Jucato> ok, it might be a Konqueror issue... hehe...
<jende> paulo: have you got the same probs with firefox?
<paulo> Jucato: no i cannot ping now :P
<Jucato> I thought you said you could :P
<paulo> jende: i cannot install firefox
<paulo> it is not in my sources.list
<jende> paulo: why's that?
<jende> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Jucato> err.. that is old...
<jende> paulo: it is in your sources
<jende> paulo: do that "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<Jucato> paulo: all you need is to enable the the "main" repositories (if they're not enabled yet)
<jende> Jucato: shouldn't they be enabled by default?
<paulo> Reading package lists... Done
<paulo> Building dependency tree... Done
<paulo> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<paulo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<paulo> is only available from another source
<paulo> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<Jucato> jende: if you installed without an active/enabled internet connection, no
<Jucato> besides, if he's having DNS problems, I don't think he'll be able to install anything at all
<jende> Jucato: true...never installed without an active connection, though
* paulo sobs
<Jucato> jende: I only installed with an internet connection once
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> paulo: don't lose hope yet
<jende> paulo: type less /etc/resolv.conf
<paulo> nameserver 83.147.161.146
<paulo> nameserver 83.147.160.3
<paulo> nameserver 83.147.160.2
<Jucato> if it helps, I once had this problem as well. All other internet services (IRC, IM, and Torrent) work well, except for HTTP (which includes installing through apt)
<Jucato> I solved it by using the DNS from www.opendns.com
<jende> paulo: your nameservers don't respond at all
<Jucato> try to use this from openDNS: nameserver 208.67.222.222 nameserver 208.67.220.220
<Jucato> bye
<jende> paulo: so your prob is a nameserver one
<jende> paulo: do you know how to edit such files?
<paulo> no
<magicmike> jende: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27653/
<paulo> look guys every time i click on of those likes it saves it in /var
<paulo> i cannot use http
<jende> paulo: press ALT+F2 and type in there kdesu kate /etc/resolv.conf then delte the nameservers in there and replace the deleted ones with ones given by Jucato
<paulo> jende: but are they not from jucato's isp?
<jende> paulo: no
<jende> magicmike: you have a broadband connection, right?
<paulo> ok that is now done
<jende> magicmike: if so, can you ping your router? in a console type ping <ipofyourrouter>
<jende> paulo: saved it?
<paulo> yes
<jende> paulo: close kate then
<paulo> done
<jende> paulo: do a sudo route on the console
<paulo> jende: eh?
<paulo> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
<paulo> 83.147.165.0    *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
<paulo> default         83.147.165.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
<paulo> i'm going to do a fresh install again
<jende> paulo: that looks alright; as long as the Ip for Dest/GW are correct
<jende> paulo: don't give up
<magicmike> Network is unreachable.
<paulo> ok i have a major headache over this
<jende> paulo: reboot the machine and after you rebooted do again a less /etc/resolv.conf
<jende> magicmike: so, your internal net doesn't work either
<jende> magicmike: I just read on a german site, that one had to rebuilt his acx almost every day and he did get unfortunately the same errors as you get
<jende> magicmike: that acx thingy seems to be damn buggy
<magicmike> Well, I can screw this wireless setup because I have a wired ethernet also but that doesn't show up either.
<magicmike> Should I shutdown, pop the card out and see what gives?
<jende> magicmike: yes, please
<magicmike> Stay tuned. LOL
<jende> magicmike: surrrrre
<birge> hi all
<jende> birge: howdy
<birge> try to learn about linux
<birge> i never used it before
<jende> birge: good, keep learning
<birge> i will
<huhmz> neither gdm nor kdm nor startx can start my xserver, i don't know what to do
<jende> huhmz: reconfiguer your X
<magicmike> jende: Okay. I'm using a wired network card. NE2000 Compatible ISAPNP Ethernet Adapter How to we configure this?
<jende> magicmike: sudo modprobe ne2000
<huhmz> jende: doesn't work
<huhmz> it is some bug with the upgrade to edgy
<jende> huhmz: there is no bug known re X
<jende> huhmz: unless you have installed beryl
<magicmike> Not found. LOL
<huhmz> i have not
<magicmike> II figured as much.
<jende> huhmz: basically, I have 3 boxes here running od edgy and no probs at all. How did you upgrade?using apt? any errors;like unmet dependencies?
<huhmz> bug 59242 seems to be related
<huhmz> i did apt-get dist-upgrade
<jende> huhmz: and apt-get update before?
<huhmz> yes
<jende> huhmz: and no apt-get update before?
<huhmz> apt-get update before always
<jende> huhmz: pastebin your sources
<huhmz> cant get to pastebin atm, im in console
<jende> magicmike: sudo find /etc/ -name ne2000
<huhmz> can i query you?
<jende> huhmz: have to change therefor quickly the ID ;)
<huhmz> crap, something didnt work
<jende_> huhmz: now you can
<magicmike> Jende: returned to prompt
<jende_> magicmike: just the prompt?
<magicmike> Yup
<magicmike> Is there a place that tells you what hardware actually is recognized/works with Linux?
<jende_> magicmike: yes there is
<magicmike> It just seems like you spend so much time trying to get this stuff to work, you can't enjoy your computer.
<flaccid> thats linux for ya
<huhmz> jende_: i think there might be a problem that i didn't have the ubuntu-base package installed when i upgraded, did you see that bug i posted?
<Danhul> hi there
<jende_> magicmike: modprobe ne
<jende_> huhmz: nope, havent sees your posting as yet
<Danhul> since I updated edgy yesterday sudo doesn't work anymore - the /etc/sudoers is empty. What can I do?
<jende_> flaccid: howdy
<huhmz> jende_bug 59242
<paulo> back
<paulo> after fresh install and am installing firefix
<paulo> *firefox
<jende_> paulo: so your prob seems to be soolved, though
<paulo> through a fresh install, for a second time!
<paulo> jende_: thanks you for your help anyway!
<jende_> huhmz: would you mind posting me quickly the whole URL to your Bug still can't find iit
<jende_> magicmike: what tells you a modprobe ne ?
<magicmike> Error inserting 8390 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/839 0.ko): Operation not permitted Fatal:Error inserting NE (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/net/ne.ko}: Operation not permitted
<huhmz> jende_: launchpad.net/bugs/59242
<jende_> magicmike: what tells you asudo modprobe ne ?
<magicmike> asudo says command not found. Sudo reurns me to the prompt.
<lipe_pe> I got an error, that says "Su returned an error" when I am going to access as root... What should I do, please ?!?!
<jende_> magicmike: what tells you a 'sudo modprobe ne' ?
<Jucato> jende_: ping?
<jende_> huhmz: have you made since your postings any updates/upgrades, maybe yesterday to rc1?
<jende_> Jucato: pong!
<Jucato> jende_: sorry for running off so suddenly...
<lipe_pe> I got an error, that says "Su returned an error" when I am going to access as root... What should I do, please ?!?!
<Jucato> everyone was calling me for dinner... :(
<jende_> Jucato: fair enough
<huhmz> jende_: i made the upgrade last night, didnt boot until this morning, i have done more dist-upgrade since
<Jucato> was paulo's problem solved?
<jende_> lipe_pe: su is not the appropriate cmd to become root
<jende_> huhmz: hmmm...???
<jende_> Jucato: he gave up and reinstalled
<Jucato> oh... did he try the DNS I gave?
<jende_> Jucato: nope
<Jucato> oh... that's not good...
<lipe_pe> jende_: ok, but when i click to became administrator in somewhere, or when i'm opening adept, for example, it apears it, and do not load the application ...
<Jucato> coz I almost had the same problem as his. and opendns solved it for me. it's an ISP issue I think...
<jende_> Jucato: it would have helped as all his NS werde dead anyway, so....
<Jucato> I'd say that it's his ISP then. specially if it behaves the same way in XP
<jende_> lipe_pe: if you open adept, which I hate personally hate to use, you'll be asked to enter the password
<jende_> lipe_pe: right? what message do you get once you entered your password
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> love that side comment :)
<jende_> Jucato: i hate adept it's in my opinion as useless as yast and all that crap.
<Jucato> well, it's not 100% useless... :P
<Jucato> it works sometimes hehehe
* Jucato notes *sometimes*
<lipe_pe> jende_: i can't enter my pass... i just apears it ...
<jende_> Jucato: but apt and aptitude and dpkg works always
<jende_> lipe_pe: whats your native language?
<jende_> magicmike: ???
<Jucato> jende_: yes. but some people would prefer to use a GUI app if possible. (There's also a "GUI" alternative to dpkg, btw)
<lipe_pe> jende_: portuguese
<jende_> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !pt
<jende_> !portuguese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portuguese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Jucato> :P
<jende_> Jucato: *ggg*
<lipe_pe> jende_: if i delete the root user, how can i add it again ... ?!
<Jucato> lipe_pe: there shouldn't be a root user by default
<jende_> magicmike: where are you?
<lipe_pe> Jucato: i just deluser root ... and now i cant use "sudo" ... :p
<micra> Hi, I have been messing around with my root-user, and i think that i have changed the password. Somehow i cannot enter Adept, and i get the following message when I enter my password: "Conversation with su failed", how do i fix this?
<magicmike> Yea, I'm here. I'm going to go try another Linux version and see how I make out. Maybe Mandriva or Suse.
<Jucato> oh here we go again...
<arejaytee> google should buy ubuntu!
<magicmike> Just research them now.
<jende_> magicmike: neither mandriva nor SuSE I would recommend
<magicmike> researching I mean.
<Jucato> I find it *amusing* that 2 people having the same problems because of the same reason :P
<arejaytee> they didnt have the computer turned on?
<Jucato> arejaytee: hehe funny :P
<jende_> magicmike: what gave you a sudo modprobe ne, though
<magicmike> Well, this seems to work fine until you update. Then crash.....
<magicmike> Back to the prompt
<paulo> anyone here have ssh running on port 443?
<arejaytee> gubuntu!!!!
<arejaytee> rofl
<bmo_> why have ssh running on 443?
<jende_> magicmike: then look up if the module got loaded using lsmod
<martin__> ssh is 22
<paulo> to access from work as 22 is blocked
<Jucato> arejaytee: correctionl. Goobuntu :)
<arejaytee> haha nice
* bmo_ puts ssh up on a high port, higher than 1024
<bmo_> to keep it out of the bots
<Jucato> arejaytee: actually they are using customized versions of Kubuntu (or Ubuntu) in house. afaik
<jende_> bmo_: hehehe
<arejaytee> ive heard the before too somewhere
<paulo> bmo_: but do you need to change iptables?
<arejaytee> the=that
<bmo_> no
<magicmike> I see an ne  7620 used by 0 listing
<bmo_> you edit the config file
<paulo> yeah sshd_config
<Jucato> jende_: I have to go again
<magicmike> 7620 being the size
<Jucato> so suddenly...
<jende_> Jucato: see ya later and take care
<bmo_> edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<klerfayt> how to create symlink of folder /x in /y ?
<bmo_> change the line "Port 22" to whatever number strikes your fancy
<jende_> magicmike: what gives you a ifconfig?is there a device eth0?
<paulo> over 1024
<intelikey> 479
<intelikey> :)
* bmo_ uses 2501, a movie reference, so I can remember it
<intelikey> 6667   lol
<jende_> intelikey: howdy
<intelikey> jende_ :)
<intelikey> hey who knows something about dosemu ?
<jende_> nnot me
<sacha_> ln -s /y /x  klerfayt
<bmo_> what's to know?  you type it and you use emulated dos
<B-Minus> hello all
<intelikey> Sorry, there is no operating system.
<intelikey> Please try to install FreeDOS from dosemu-freedos.
<bmo_> oh
<bmo_> well
<B-Minus> what repositeries shall i add to my sources.list for getting kde 3.5.5 ?
<flaccid> install the package dosemu-freedos
<flaccid> i found dosbox better :)
<intelikey> bmo_ where is it looking for the os
<intelikey> flaccid i don't want freedos  i have dos.
<flaccid> oh sorry
* bmo_ gets the ftp server for intelikey
<flaccid> i think you change it in the .conf then
<magicmike> It gives me my inet address and same info as when working on the wireless. I pinged the inet address and it is continually pinging.How do I stop the pinging?
<intelikey> i failed to find it.    i thought it just had a symlink in ~/.dosemu/   but i don't see one.
<flaccid> magicmike: ctrl+c
<intelikey> flaccid you have a working dosemu ?
<magicmike> Okay.
<flaccid> intelikey: yeah with freedos but
<bmo_> http://www.drdos.net/download.htm
<intelikey> would you check ~/.dosemu/ for a symlink please ?
<flaccid> there is no symlink
<jende_> magicmike: did it look like this 64 bytes from 192.168.2.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.51 ms ?
<intelikey> not in run/ or anywhere ?????
<flaccid> nope
<magicmike> No the inet address was 127.0.0.1
<intelikey> well they've totally messed it up i guess..
<jende_> magicmike: so, you said ping without a destination, I guess
<intelikey> used to be one.     hehhe it used to run a config script the first run also, which let you specify path to dos
<jende_> magicmike: however, lets see if we can configure eth0
<magicmike> 127.0.0.1 ping statistics 183 packets transmitted, 183 received , 0% loss, time182018ms
<jende_> magicmike: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.101
<jende_> magicmike: whats the result?
* bmo_ scratches his head...dosemu is no longer part of ubuntu?
<Ayabara> hi guys. I'm installing kubuntu in a dual boot system today. I have 16GB free. How should I split it between swap, root and home? I have 1GB ram, and I will not be storing any big files (music,video) in my home directory.
<magicmike> Well, the net address that shows as my domain name servers returns no Reuslt is ping 192.168.2.101 (192.168.2.101) 56(84) bytes of data.
<intelikey> bmo_ ?
<jende_> magicmike: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.101
<magicmike> Sorry my domain name server continually pings the one you gave me gives those results.
<bmo_> intelikey, I looked to install dosemu and it's not there
<bmo_> only dosbox
<jende_> magicmike: or sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.9
<deadsoul_> How to set double click to select open a file intead of one click?
<jende_> magicmike: stop the ping
<deadsoul_> How to set double click to open a file intead of one click?*
<intelikey> bmo_ eft ?
<bmo_> no, dapper
<intelikey> yeah it's there.  i installed it.
* bmo_ gives his sources.list the evil eye
<intelikey> !info dosemu
<ubotu> dosemu: The Linux DOS Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.2-3build1 (dapper), package size 877 kB, installed size 2024 kB
<magicmike> Returns to prompt
<jende_> magicmike: good
<magicmike> If you say so.
<bmo_> Package dosemu is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<intelikey> bmo_ see ubotu ^
<jende_> magicmike: now, we've got to tell your ne200 where the router is. sudo route add default gw <ipofyourrouter>
<deadsoul_> How to set double click to open a file intead of one click?
<intelikey> deadsoul_ kcontrol
<bmo_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse
<bmo_> I _have_ multiverse
<jende_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* intelikey </shrugs>
<deadsoul_> Thanks a lot intelikey
<intelikey> bmo_ me and flaccid had no trubble apt getting it....
<intelikey> deadsoul_ it's in there.  i don't recall where in there but i know it's in there.
<magicmike> I get network is unreachable.
<prophit> gm world
<jende_> magicmike: doing what? gave you network is unreachable?
<deadsoul_> Yeah intelikey its in mouse section. I did it. Thanks a lot
<bmo_> I have dapper-updates multiverse, dapper-backports multiverse, dapper multiverse, and the source repositories and the dapper-security multiverse.  if I don't have a multiverse, it doesn't exist. :-P
<arejaytee> should i upgrade to edgy through dist-upgrade?
<magicmike> sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1
<intelikey> bmo_ :)
<intelikey> apt-cache search dosemu
<intelikey> dosemu - The Linux DOS Emulator
<intelikey> dosemu-freedos - FreeDOS package for DOSEMU
<intelikey> xfonts-dosemu - VGA font for the DOS Emulator
<bmo_> apt-cache search dosemu
<bmo_> console-cyrillic - Better Cyrillic support for Linux console
<bmo_> xfonts-terminus-dos - Fixed-width fonts for DOS encodings
<bmo_> xfonts-dosemu - VGA font for the DOS Emulator
<jende_> magicmike: I just had a call from a client, will you be here in an hour?
<magicmike> I don't know. Maybe. This Linux stuff is giving me a headache.
<intelikey> magicmike you can always ask in #ubuntu   if no one in here can help you.
<bmo_> it is giving me a headache right about now, but dosbox works flawlessly, more or less. hahahahahaha
<jende_> magicmike: when I'm back I'll be fixing your ne2000
<magicmike> I'm going to install another version of Linux and see what results I get. MAybe it'll like my hardware better.
<intelikey> bmo_ not from a console it don't   dosbox
<intelikey> Exit to error: Can't init SDL No available video device
<magicmike> Thanks, jende.
<intelikey> bmo_ dosbox depends on X
<lunitik> magicmike: if Ubuntu doesn't like your hardware... no other distro will
<magicmike> Well, sounds like I'm stuff with Billionaire Bill then.
<lunitik> magicmike: what hardware issues are you having? I just got here... sorry
<bmo_> intelikey, what dapper mirror do you use?
<intelikey> venella
<magicmike> Well, things work fine until I do the damn updates. Then both my networking options are knocked out.
* bmo_ probably needs to change from archive.ubuntu.com
<magicmike> I removed my wireless and went to a wired card and still the devices can't be found.
<magicmike> That's it in a nutshell.
<klerfayt> how to associate "rtsp" protocol in firefox with vlc? I got w32codecs and firefox-vlc-plugin installed allready
<bmo_> intelikey: venella.ubuntu.com?
<bmo_> oh, wait
<intelikey> bmo_ i'll post my sources.list for you.
<bmo_> I think I know why
<lunitik> magicmike: so you updated kernel, without updating ndiswrapper and expected things to still work?
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<intelikey> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<bmo_> intelekey: 32 or 64 bit?
<intelikey> that's the whole file.
<magicmike> I'm using I did as instructed.
<lunitik> magicmike: what wired NIC are you using?
<intelikey> 32     yeah you have 64   hah
<magicmike> Sorry I did as instructed.
<bmo_> that's why
<bmo_> no dosemu for me
* bmo_ cries
<magicmike> I'm now using NE2000 compat card.
<intelikey> bmo_ heh according to the manpage on it dosemu doesn't fully support 32 bit yet   lol
<jende_> lunitik: a ne2000 isapnp
<magicmike> Yup
<jende_> see ya all
<magicmike> Take it easy.
<intelikey> c ya
<jende_> have to run
<micra> Hi, i know my root password, but when i try to get root-access it doesnt work.
<intelikey> c++ ya
<bmo_> most cards are ne2000 compat.  I have set up many windows machines by just telling them that the driver is ne1000/ne2000.  not surprised that the trick works in linux
<insparedes> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<intelikey> micra when did you set a "root" password ?
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lunitik> magicmike: sorry for the delay... 'lspci | grep Ethernet' ... what does this return?
<bmo_> oh, I've had the same problem that Micra has, and it was a weird fix
* bmo_ futzed around with /etc/hosts and copied an old hosts file over to /etc/hosts, but the old hosts file also had the OLD MACHINE NAME and NOT the current one
<intelikey> bmo_ root password   or borked sudo  ?
<bmo_> suddenly sudo quit working
<lunitik> magicmike: should return two values... your wireless and wired NIC (unless you removed one card)
<intelikey> yeah sudo != root password
<bmo_> baking /etc/hosts bakes PAM
<lunitik> magicmike: ISA is a pita, its old technology, so no one really pays attention to it anymore
<intelikey> no only sudo
<magicmike> I removed the wireless.
<micra> intelikey: i was messing around with the root user and i think i changed the password. It shows the message "converstion with su failed", when i try to enter adept or administrator mode
<lunitik> magicmike: ok... what does the command return?
<intelikey> micra do this in a konsole      sudo echo working!
<magicmike> I can shut down and put it back in.  I'm getting command not found so let me double check my typing.
<lunitik> magicmike: copy and paste from konsole is fine... just show me the result of the command
<bmo_> sudo passwd
<bmo_> set new password
<lunitik> magicmike: you have a typo... lspci is definitely a command  :)
<paul__> when i select to share a folder the options are grayed out? how do I edit them?
<lunitik> as is grep
<intelikey> bmo_ lets see if sudo is working first shall we
<micra> Nothing happens when i try to write sudo, it seems like it is "locked"?
<intelikey> micra ok.   do this     groups | grep admin
<magicmike> command not found.
<micra> It locks whenever i write my root-password (or what i think it is), and i have to restart the computer before it gets unlocked
<magicmike> with the ' included?
<intelikey> micra do you know the differance in a root password and using sudo ?
<micra> intelikey: in console or?
<micra> intelikey: no? im newb :-)
<insparedes> como instalar wine en kubuntu?
<intelikey> that's what i thought.
<intelikey> now micra yes in konsole
<paul__> is samba installed by default?
<intelikey> see if you are in the admin group
<intelikey> paul__ no
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<paul__> oh no wonder :/
<lunitik> magicmike: no... just lspci | grep Ethernet ... copy and paste
<magicmike> IT returns to the prompt. IT only works without the ' symbols removed. Being a newb some commands use that symbol.
<micra> intelikey it shows this: micra adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scann
<intelikey> hmmm ok
<magicmike> I can't copy and paste. I have no internet access on that computer and I'm going from another machine to the one that has the linux on it.
<intelikey> micra do this in the konsole     cat /etc/sudoers
<intelikey> and see if it has a line starting with adm
<micra> intelikey: cat: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<intelikey> ok
<flaccid> anyone know of a list of packages to remove/things to do to cut down a kubuntu desktop install to a server install
<intelikey> micra i'm thinking you will have to add your self to  the  "admin"   group.        someone that uses sudo can confirm or refute that.
<ironcladlou> My Belkin Wireless G PCMCIA card appears in lspci and during Kubuntu 6.11rc install, but is not visible to ifconfig, iwconfig, the network control panel, or KNetworkManager. It worked fine in 6.06. Any ideas?
<intelikey> flaccid cat sudoers for me and see if they still use group "admin"  ?
<ironcladlou> 6.10rc, rather
<magicmike> lunatik: You still with me?
<Electrolyte> Hmmmm, Iceweasel isn't bad.
<flaccid> intelikey: aint finished install yet
<bmo_> they do, intelikey %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<flaccid> huh
<flaccid> this is not for me
<intelikey> !wifi > ironcladlou
<flaccid> oh
<intelikey> bmo_ ty
<magicmike> ironcladlou: I've been having the same prob.
<intelikey> flaccid ty anyway.
<magicmike> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bmo_> but, intelikey, if he set a root password, even if he types sudo, his own password is no good, he has to type the (now unknown) root password
<ironcladlou> magicmike: with the same card?
<bmo_> even if he is in the admin group
<intelikey> ok micra  you need to boot to recovery mode and   or use a live cd   to fix your problem.      you have to be in the admin group.
<ironcladlou> intelikey: I know where the wifi docs are. This seems like some sort of bug.
<paul__> hmm I installed Samba and still the share options are grayed out
<magicmike> Mine is a US Robotics or Tex Inst acx 100 chipset.
<intelikey> ironcladlou ok.
<micra> intelikey: how do I add myself to the admin group from the recovery console?
<intelikey> micra you can edit /etc/group  and  add your user name to the "admin"   line.
<ironcladlou> magicmike: i have a forum topic going with no resolution yet at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1643793
<magicmike> I did all that stuff that is on the wifidocs site. It's about rebuilding your drivers. I was halfway through when it wouldn't complete because I needed internet access to download the make package.
<bmo_> http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/How_do_I_reset_my_root_password%3F
<intelikey> micra  nano is a command line text editor that is installed by default.
<ironcladlou> magicmike: and yours worked fine in 6.06 also?
<intelikey> bmo_ does that doc detail fixing sudo ?
<ironcladlou> magicmike: one thing i haven't tried is installing without the card inserted
<magicmike> it worked without a problem in 6.06. When I shut down after the updates, it wouldn't show any internet connection devices.
<magicmike> If the cards not inserted how are you going to access the net?
<micra> intelikey: i know what nano is, but what file schould i open whith it?
<intelikey> micra nano /etc/group        will be the command.
<magicmike> I unplugged, booted and shutdown. Replugged, booted and same result. Does not show.
<ironcladlou> magicmike: ot
<ironcladlou> oops
<micra> intelikey: okay, what schould i do after that? Remember im newbie :-)
<ironcladlou> magicmike: its a laptop. it has internal LAN and WLAN (WEP only though). i need the pcmcia card for WPA. i have it conected to the wired network at the moment
<intelikey> look for admin:x:33:some,names,here        and add your name.
<intelikey> the 33 is a guess could be any number.
<intelikey> note the comma seperated list of names
<intelikey> could be blank.  but you need in it.
<micra> intelikey: it has to be through recovery konsole?
<intelikey> micro you have to have write permission
<intelikey> how are you going to get it ?
<bmo_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<magicmike> Got disconnected.
<bmo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27662/
<micra> intelikey: i don't know? :) Through recovery konsole? :-)
<bubu1uk> i have problem with ssh on kubuntu. when i use midnight commander it doesnt show properly. any1 knows how to solve this problem?
<bmo_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27662/ (for micra and intelikey)
<magicmike> Ironcladlou: Only thing I can suggest is don't update after 6.06. Let me know if you get your problem resolved.
<intelikey> micro i know of three ways without really working over a hack  to secure root access to a box that you don't have a root password nor root jr. privilages.   1. a recovery console   2. a live cd    3. using init=/bin/sh  at the boot prompt.     notice #3 is not for the newbee.
<ironcladlou> magicmike: not exactly the preferable answer :D
<ironcladlou> magicmike: i am downloading ubuntu6.10rc right now to make sure it's something in the base distro and not kubuntu specific
<magicmike> Yea, I know but I've gone through this about 3 times.
<ironcladlou> magicmike: you tried ubuntu?
<micra> intelikey: okay, ill use recovery console
<magicmike> Same problem in both. I was using Ubuntu until yesterday when I installed Kubuntu.
<intelikey> bmo_ nano and the sudoers file......  ;S
<ironcladlou> crap
<magicmike> Just gotta get lucky and find someone who knows how to resolve this problem.
<magicmike> so far no luck.
<intelikey> bmo_ i hope no one in here is giving that advice.    visudo   is the prefered way.
<ironcladlou> what other channels have you asked in?
<magicmike> Ubunt also.
<magicmike> #ubuntu I meant.
<simse> hey intelikey. this is micra from another com
<intelikey> bmo_ visudo checks the syntax on exit.   nano wont.
<simse> Im going into recovery console now
<ironcladlou> magicmike:  have you asked this morning in there?
<intelikey> simse yeah.
<intelikey> k
<bmo_> ah
<bmo_> ok
<ironcladlou> i'll go try anyway, just in case
<intelikey> bmo_ also the sudoers file is not what is broke.  you just need in the group.
<magicmike> I'm there now. Good luck.
<bmo_> is it really 8am?
<ulinskie> how can I get build essentials in kubuntu?
<intelikey> new england time
<klerfayt> what is the difference between "kvlc" and "qvlc" package?
<ironcladlou> magicmike: i am referencing you as a "friend" in my plea for help :)
<intelikey> read the info on them klerfayt
<simse> Im in the etc/group now
<simse> How do I add my self?
<klerfayt> intelikey: oops - "The kvlc package has been discontinued"
<intelikey> klerfayt in adept   or cli   apt-cache show <package-name>       for more info.
<intelikey> klerfayt xvlc  ?
<klerfayt> intelikey: that's why I didn't see difference (they are discontinued) I fought I will get nice interface with kvlc
<bmo_> adm:x:4:bmo  <---my adm group.  I assume that micra put his username in the obvious place
<ulinskie> how can I get build essentials in kubuntu?
<simse> intelikey Im in the etc/group now
<intelikey> oooops  i mean  wxvlc
<bmo_> admin:x:111:bmo
<intelikey> yep.   if bmo    is the user name that you want to be root jr.
<simse> intelikey it says "root:x:0:" and further down "adm:x:4:micra"
<intelikey> simse "admin"
<simse> intelikey there is now admin, only adm ???
<binks> fdoving thanks i got the access point working :)
<bmo_> my username is in adm, dialout (haha) cdrom, floppy, audio, dip, video, plugdev, lpadmin, scanner, myself, and admin
<intelikey> well add it.     admin:x:111:micra
<simse> allr right then
<zarrelli> hi
<bmo_> alo
<simse> It is done
<intelikey> bmo_ i did a box that way one time.    put me in all groups... :)
<simse> and saved!
<epalissad> I can't open folders or trash-bin it says: KDEInit could not launch '/home/myuser. can someone help me, I haven't found anything on google.
<simse> should it work now?
<bmo_> try it, simse
<intelikey> should work now.
<intelikey> simse you can issue a command to test it.
<simse> bmo_ ok Im rebooting now
<bmo_> wait
<intelikey> simse you can issue a command to test it.
<bmo_> don't reboot, just do it
<simse> it is allready rebooting
<intelikey> simse you can issue a command to test it.
<intelikey> :)
<simse> I heard you :-)
<intelikey> but rebooting don't hurt, i guess....
<simse> great
<bmo_> sudo echo IT LIVES!! IT LIVES!!
<intelikey> *NOTICE* this is not tht M$ reboot opperating system.
<simse> what?
* bmo_ accidentally rebooted today.  meh.  and I was working on a good uptime too.
<intelikey> we just change runlevels,  we don't reboot.
<bmo_> simse: unlike windows, you dont' have to reboot linux every time you make a change
<bmo_> really, the only time to reboot is power failure or a new kernel. heh.
<simse> bmo_ intelikey IT MOTCHERFUCKINGWORK!
<JosefK> although, interestingly, reboot _is_ a runlevel
<simse> WORKS!
<bmo_> MOTCHER?
<simse> THANKS GUYS!
<klerfayt> bmo_: I think you don't have to reboot windows either
<simse> THANKS GUYS!
<bmo_> what'ss a motcher?
<bmo_> heh
<intelikey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<simse> thank you
<intelikey> you welcome
<simse> I love u
<intelikey> you'll get over it.
<bmo_> haha
<klerfayt> !stereotype
<simse> haha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stereotype - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VincentMX> does kubuntu take use of my new 5.1 Dolby Surround set?
<bmo_> !how to win the war on drugs, terrorism, and democrats
<intelikey> !spelling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how to win the war on drugs, terrorism, and democrats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spelling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> klerfayt that ^ is the problem
<intelikey> veni vidi clicky
<ironcladlou> magicmike: did you see? it solved the problem
<Putero> hi, somebody know a similar program to SurMix2 for my soundblaster sound card? because i have a Audigy2 with proffesional sound for work, and under linux this card sound like a simple card integrated on mother board
<JohnFlux> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JohnFlux> ! nvidia
<JohnFlux> % nvidia
<zorglu_> q. i got a dapper on 2.6.15-26-386, and it just trashed (aka disk active all the time and no more answering ping), i rebooted and /var/log/message is full of oom-killer, is there a way to determine the source of this ?
<JohnFlux> Errhttp://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages
<JohnFlux>   Bad header line [IP: 195.248.90.54 80] 
<JohnFlux> i keep getting this sort of error message
<JohnFlux> when I do apt-get update
<JohnFlux> anyone know why?
<zorglu_> seems like a issue with the server
<JohnFlux> anyone know  a good mirror I can use from the uk?
<fdoving> JohnFlux: try se. it is usally fast from everywhere.
<zorglu_> fr.archive.ubuntu.com seems to works
<zorglu_> uk.archive.ubuntu.com is the same as archive.ubuntu.com
<fdoving> uk is archive
<onkeltuca> hi folks!
<onkeltuca> i am tryinng to install acpi drivers for my notebook (acer aspire 5020)
<onkeltuca> i installed all the linux headers etc...
<onkeltuca> but the "make" doesnt work
<onkeltuca> hi ho....does any body read?
<onkeltuca> anybody there?
<Tm_T> onkeltuca: No we don't read. ;)
<onkeltuca> hehe
<onkeltuca> have some trouble with my laptop...
<onkeltuca> :)
<onkeltuca> does anybody now hoe to install acpi drvier correctly
<flaccid> how can i do an apt-get remove and ignore packages that are not installed
<onkeltuca> install them before removal
<flaccid> eg sudo apt-get remove telnet ivman <--- ivman not installed, so ignore
<flaccid> onkeltuca: i'm looking for an ignore switch
<onkeltuca> kk
<abattoir> onkeltuca:
<zorglu_> flaccid: naively why do you add it if you want to ignore it ?
<abattoir> onkeltuca: what doesn't work?
<abattoir> onkeltuca: i have a similar laptop, acpi works fine here
<flaccid> because i am removing kubuntu-desktop packages
<JohnFlux> flaccid: for f in telnet ivman; do sudo apt-get remove $f; done
<JohnFlux> ;-)
<onkeltuca> i downloaded some acer
<onkeltuca> acpi driver...
<zorglu_> JohnFlux put a smiley but i would do the same as i suggest
<onkeltuca> #read the f m
<onkeltuca> installed sources copmilers etc..
<onkeltuca> but the makefile doesnt work
<cyberquiet> I got a couple of problems upgrading to kde 3.5.5...
<abattoir> onkeltuca: mmm, you still haven't answered my question... why do you need to compile one when there is a binary? do you need to get something working? if so what?
<onkeltuca> where do i get the binary
<alain> can anyone explain me why Bug #30207 is so difficult to fix   - for me it seems to be an (auto) configuration problem
<zorglu_> alain: url ?
<onkeltuca> abattoir: where do i get the binary
<abattoir> onkeltuca: it should already be installed... for the last time, why are you looking for it?
<magicmike> Is there a way to extract the linux-restricted-modules or linux-generic from the cd and place it somewhere that the install program can find it? I'm trying to get the system to recognize and install my  networking.
<alain> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/30207
<abattoir> magicmike: yup, look under the pool dir.(iirc) in the cd
<abattoir> magicmike: you have the dapper live cd?
<magicmike> Kubuntu Version 6.06 LTS
<onkeltuca> abattoir: well. actually i cant get my wireless card get working and i have no opengl
<abattoir> onkeltuca: which card?
<abattoir> onkeltuca: broadcom?
<onkeltuca> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<onkeltuca> abttoir: i tried ndiswrapper
<abattoir> onkeltuca: and...?
<onkeltuca> but the problem is that the card is deactivated
<magicmike> What's the command for ndiswrapper?
<onkeltuca> it has no power
<onkeltuca> new acpidriver should fix this
<cyberquiet> what is the most appropriate way to report a problem to the packager(s) of kde for kubuntu? launchpad?
<onkeltuca> abattoir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Acer5021WLMi_Amd64
<klerfayt> is it possible that somewhere is repo with latest&greatest nvidia-glx package?
<abattoir> cyberquiet: a bug?
<abattoir> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<zorglu_> alain: well it is at least 6month old and has been subject to quite a lot of work, so it doesnt seems that trivial to fix. if you got the fix, i suggest you to contact the developers or even produce the patch
<cyberquiet> I'm not sure if its a bug
<zorglu_> cyberquiet: talks to packagers on #ubuntu-motu to see what they think
<cyberquiet> thanks zorglu_
<paul__> I have installed samb but when I right click asnd selct share the options are grayed out, how do I enable those options?
<abattoir> onkeltuca: those instructions seem to be for breezy... are you using breezy?
<onkeltuca> abattoir: no..dapper
<onkeltuca> but shouldnt it work?
<abattoir> onkeltuca: i don't think you need those if you are in dapper...
<wily> i've a problem launching kismet
<wily> anyone can help me?
<wily> Failed to set up UI server: TcpServer bind() failed: Address already in use
<wily> this is my error
<abattoir> onkeltuca: i have a similar laptop, and everything works fine out of the box...
<onkeltuca> hmm
<paul__> hmm did u put your card in the source section of  kismet.conf ?
<wily> yes of course
<zorglu_> wily, this mean another apps is using the same address/port
<onkeltuca> abattoir: which one do u have? and which distri do u use?
<abattoir> onkeltuca: have you had a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29 ?
<wily> doh?!?
<wily> what application?
<abattoir> onkeltuca: Aspire 5002, i'm on edgy now, but i've had it work in dapper
<abattoir> onkeltuca: if you want to use ndiswrapper, then ignore the instructions for bcm43xx
<paul__> yah I get same error it seems kismet fails to release tjhe process
<zorglu_> wily: find out the address/port kismet try to bind (via config file or strace), then do a netstat -ntlap to get the address/port and the apps listening on it
<onkeltuca> abattoir: ..ok... i ll try that... thx a lot so far...
<wily> zorglu_:
<wily> state listen
<abattoir> onkeltuca: np
<wily> zen2:
<wily> zorglu_: Foreing address 0.0.0.0.
<klerfayt> is there an metapackage that allows me to compile kde styles?
<zorglu_> wily: i dont understand what you mean
<wily> can i call you in pvt
<wily> ?
<wily> i paste you my log
<zorglu_> wily: nope, use pastebin
<zorglu_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<paul__> a reboot or kill process seems to work for me, it seems kismet srtill runs in process list even though been shutdown , hence address already in use
<wily> ok !pastebin
<wily> zorglu_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27666/
<zorglu_> lookin
<wily> process is the first
<zorglu_> hmm seems like my netstat -p doesnt work that well
<zen2> whats up wily
<wily> kismet don't work
<wily> zen2:
<zen2> huh
<zorglu_> oh ok
<zen2> did i miss something
<zorglu_> wily: i forgot, you need to be root. aka do "sudo netstat -ntlap"
<wily> ok
<zorglu_> zen2: i guess a nick completion confusion with me :)
<zen2> lol makes edense
<zen2> sense
<zen2> lol
<zen2> that makes sense
<wily> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27667/
<wily> zorglu_:
<zorglu_> 2. tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:2501          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     5324/kismet_server
<zorglu_> kismet is already running
<wily> how i can close kismetserver?
<paul__> told ya it fails to drop process when shutdown
<zorglu_> that i dunno :) i dont even know what is kizmet
<wily> thank you zorglu_
<paul__> so kill in process list or reboot works
<zorglu_> the expeditive, but maybe not the wisest, would be "sudo killall kismet_server"
<m`kay> is there a namerule in ubuntu???
<m`kay> like alphabetical?
<wily> ok thank you all
<JosefK> does anyone have a dcop command to get Konqueror to update it's plugin index?
<paul__> I got a kismet drone running on my wrt54g
<wily> paul__: how i can close kismet_server without rebboot?
<JosefK> in fact, can anyone communicate with konqueror via dcop at all?  I keep getting "No such application" errors
<paul__> I go to process list and kill it there
<paul__> <--linux newb
<abattoir> JosefK: use 'dcop' to get the name of the konqueror instance
<wily> i know it paul__
<wily> just killing pid
<JosefK> abattoir: ah, thanks, I hoped there'd be a generic 'konqueror' instance running
<abattoir> JosefK: its generally konqueror-xxxx where xxxx is a unique no.
<wily> but i wold to know if at reboot i have kismet_server running
<abattoir> JosefK: no, since you can have different instances of konq. and might want to communicate w/ each differently, each instance has a separate entry
<JosefK> abattoir: indeed, I can just grep for an id from dcop or start my own if it isn't there in a script I guess
<paul__> it dont run at startup by default unless you set it up to , if thats what your refering to ?
<zorglu_> dcop konqueror-* KIO::Scheduler reparseConfiguration "" <- JosefK does this work ? this is from http://www.konqueror.org/faq/
<wily> paul__: there are you?
<JosefK> zorglu_: alas no, that seems to just reload the configuration, it looks like searching for plugins isn't exposed via dcop
<paul__> ?
<wily> i can't kill kismet_server process
<paul__> then I guess a reboot
<m_tadeu> is it possible to add tools to the tool menu in konqueror?
<livingdaylight> was it image maggic or image shack?
<abattoir> livingdaylight: imagemagick ?
<livingdaylight> abattoir: dunno...
<abattoir> livingdaylight: imageshak.us is where you can upload images to share
<abattoir> *imageshack.us
<livingdaylight> abattoir: thats the one... thx
<zorglu_> m_tadeu: use 'kmenuedit'
<zorglu_> q. i look for  a url scheme to have an url as parameter for another url ... any hint ?
<zorglu_> ohhhh more seriously is there a ubuntu channel for web stuff ?
<dhq> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<m_tadeu> zorglu_: I'm talking about the konqueror->tools menu....the find file entry disapeared
<zorglu_> m_tadeu: ah ok, then i dunno
<dhq> can any one tell me an ftp server which i can configure grafical
<Putero> hi, somebody know a similar program to SurMix2 for my soundblaster sound card? because i have a Audigy2 with proffesional sound for work, and under linux this card sound like a simple card integrated on mother board
<zorglu_> m_tadeu: i got the same issue recently, the 'split view left/right' disapeared
<dhq> fdoving: ^^
<m_tadeu> zorglu_: I think  this happened on the kde355 upgrade
<dhq> !gftp
<ubotu> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-11ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<dhq> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<dhq> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.10-27ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 351 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<fdoving> dhq: pure-ftpd, get the packages 'pure-ftpd' 'kcmpureftpd' then you can find a pureftpd module in 'kcontrol' (kmenu -> run command 'kcontrol')
<zorglu_> m_tadeu: i didnt update, so im my case, this is not that
<dhq> fdoving: isnt there any other than pure-ftpd
<m_tadeu> zorglu_: I'm googling on that....not much luck
<fdoving> dhq: not that i know of. i don't use graphical stuff to configure my ftp servers.
<zorglu_> m_tadeu: personnaly i just use a workaround, aka the 'split left/right' being accessible from elsewhere
<dhq> fdoving: thanx
<dhq> :)
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> anyone know how to get dual screen working in edgy?
<fdoving> dhq: there is proftpd and 'gproftpd' too, that's a gtk app, though.. it is graphical. never tried that either.
<flaccid> !gproftpd
<ubotu> gproftpd: GTK+ configuration tool for proftpd. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.2.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 175 kB, installed size 664 kB
<flaccid> ah frontend
<m_tadeu> zorglu_: yep...I think I'll do the same :) thanks
<micra> Hi, Im setting up a Apache Server and the files are stored in var/www/, but i dont have access to delete or modify. If i rightclick i see that "root" has access to this folder. How do i change that?
<micra> Hi, Im setting up a Apache Server and the files are stored in var/www/, but i dont have access to delete or modify. If i rightclick i see that "root" has access to this folder. How do i change that?
<psb154> Micra you should have a www-data group you can add your user to.
<micra> psb154: okay, and then i have access or?
<CVirus> must Kmail krash on every mail sent ?
<Mehercle> hi
<Jucato> CVirus: *must* it? of course not... :(
<Mehercle> when i press the power button on my computer it will shutdown and halt
<azathor> hola cabritos
<Mehercle> but.. i want him to hibernate
<Mehercle> how can i config this?
<azathor> alguien sabe de donde bajar el video code linux en espanol????
<hastesaver_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<azathor> =
<azathor> =)
<onkeltuca> abattior: sry...this doesnt work neither... i have to go through this acpi stuff
<magicmike> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<User_linux> Minha password doesnt work to log in, but it works to get acess to admin only functions
<User_linux> btw, how do I select XGL as the default session?
<User_linux> users and groups modulo couldnt be loaded
<User_linux> what is broken??
<magicmike> I've been having problems with my networking after I did the updates perhaps someone can help me with this. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27671/
<igi> hi
<igi> can someone tell me how can I renew my ip address
<igi> with ethtool?
<user_linux> the module users & grouops could not be loaded
<Digital_Pioneer> Is that channel topic saying that KDE 3.5.5 is stable? I've got 3.5.2.
<Jucato> Digital_Pioneer: it's saying that packages for KDE 3.5.3 are now available
<Jucato> that KDE 3.5.5 has been officially released
<kimo> I'm upgrading to edgy RC, should I leave kde-latest repo on?
<Jucato> kimo: no need to. Edgy has 3.5.5
<francisco_> hola
<Digital_Pioneer> francisco_: Just so you know you're not alone in the world, Hi.
<Digital_Pioneer> ;)
<BonBonTheJon> !es > francisco_
<BonBonTheJon> Digital_Pioneer: guess he didnt need anything
<Digital_Pioneer> Yeah.
<Digital_Pioneer> BonBonTheJon: You can tell he's Spanish by his saying 'Hola'?
<Digital_Pioneer> LOL
<kimo> Duh, upgrading to edgyRC, it says upstart is broken & not installing it!
<BonBonTheJon> Digital_Pioneer: this is a little off topic, but.... do you by chance know anything about the Windows Error-CHecking
<Digital_Pioneer> BonBonTheJon: Error checking? I know a good bit about Windoze, but you'll have to be more specific.
<swanfl> hi everyone
<soulrider> hi
<BonBonTheJon> hi
<swanfl> does anyone have this problem in Firefox? When I go to preferences, the program crashes.
<soulrider> not me
<soulrider> you might wanna try Opera out though
<soulrider> its a GREAT browser
<B-Minus> so is firefox :p
<swanfl> I use opera too, but there are things firefox does that opera does not
<soulrider> i prefer opera :P
<soulrider> but what i like abour FF
<soulrider> is that you can delete your history when you exit
<soulrider> thats cool
<Clinton__> Where can I find the default Kubuntu themes?  I changed mine and would like to change it back.
<soulrider> it should still be in system settings
<soulrider> uber colors and decoration
<DeJaMo> right click on desktop, configure desktop, defaults
<Digital_Pioneer> How do I set up multiple user accounts?
<Digital_Pioneer> Like logging into a different user at KDM.
<soulrider> system settings > users ?
<zorglu_> Digital_Pioneer: system setting -> user account
<zorglu_> like he said :)
<Clinton__> uh, not quite, now everything is in high contrast
<B-Minus> is it possible to make a backup of my whole linux partition ?
<B-Minus> i mean like all linux partitions together
<B-Minus> clone
<Clinton__> B-Minus: yup
<B-Minus> mm
<Digital_Pioneer> zorglu_: OK, thanks.
<kimo> B-Minus: google for "ghost for linux" or "mondo rescue"
<B-Minus> ok
<Clinton__> alright, the default kubuntu theme is nowhere to be found, and defaulting to it isn't possible.  Where can I download the theme?
<B-Minus> tnx
<Seph`Nix> hi guys, how can i find out wether my kubuntu is dapper, breezy, etc?  i want to update my sources.list - cant remember when i got this cd ^^;
<zorglu_> Seph`Nix: "lsbrelease -a"
<Seph`Nix> thankyou :)
<soulrider> zorglu_: that wont work for me
<Seph`Nix> zorg- lsbrelease: command not found
<Seph`Nix> :(
<Vuen> that's wierd
<zorglu_> lsb_release -a
<zorglu_> forgot a _ :)
<Vuen> Seph`Nix: look on the cd, it should give you a version number
<Seph`Nix> perfect thankyou
<Vuen> oh, Seph`Nix, you forgot the underscore
<Seph`Nix> 6.06 dapper ^^;
<Vuen> wow i'm slow. ignore me
<Seph`Nix> haha its ok thanks for helping Vuen :)
<swanfl> look in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<soulrider> im downloading suse, i wanan try it out
<soulrider> but as son as edgy comes out
<soulrider> im comming back
<Vuen> why suse?
<Vuen> edgy comes out in five days
<soulrider> just wanna try it
<Vuen> alright
<soulrider> i never tried any toher distros than kubuntu
<Seph`Nix> hmm, for the source-o-matic, letter code for england be UK?  GB? E?
<zorglu_> uk
<Seph`Nix> ok thanks
<vandenoever> i just installed Edgy RC. Strigi runs great on it! hooray
<Vuen> strigi?
<vandenoever> now i'm playing with Konqueror
<vandenoever> Vuen: desktop search
<Vuen> mmm
<vandenoever> Vuen: it's in universe, install strigi-applet to test it
<vandenoever> Vuen: http://www.vandenoever.info/software/strigi
<soulrider> i upgraded dapper toe dgy when knot 2 came out
<guano> ci
<Vuen> i upgraded to edgy when beta came out
<Vuen> never had any problems with it
<vandenoever> In konqueror, i cannot switch tabs with ctrl-[ and ctrl-] 
<guano> ho bisogno di aiuto
<vandenoever> do others have this problem too?
<user_linux> The module Users & Groups could not be loaded
<swanfl> I have problems with ctrl + and ctrl _ changing my screen resolution
<swanfl> er ctrl -
<guano> nuccio sei italiano
<BonBonTheJon> !it > guano
<user_linux> helpppppppppp
<swanfl> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<user_linux> The module Users & Groups could not be loaded
<vandenoever> swanfl: but ctrl-[ and ctrl-]  work?
<swanfl> oops. wrong language
<swanfl> hold a sec, vandenoever, please
<swanfl> let mecheck
<swanfl> NM
<swanfl> I messed up
<swanfl> it's ctrl alt kpplus
<VanessaE> swan's talking about the X thing to change screen mode/rez (broken in edgy)
<Seph`Nix> is cipherfunk.org alive?  my apt-get update is hanging on connecting to cipherfunk.org - however it might be a problem my end
<vandenoever> swanfl: ctrl-alt-kpplus?
<vandenoever> VanessaE: ah, ok
<Seph`Nix> earlier i tried to download the nvidia drivers and it kept stalling - went and did it on another pc in the end (though even there it crawled)
<VanessaE> Seph: from nvidia's server?
<Seph`Nix> yes
<VanessaE> that's nvidia's fault, I've had it happen as well
<Seph`Nix> on my windows machine, where all other net things are working fine, i only got 20k a sec
<Seph`Nix> ok
<VanessaE> sometimes, wget can work through that prob.
<VanessaE> vandenoever, see this bug:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/66203
<Seph`Nix> now i'm going to try and install those nvidia drivers hree ^^  its gone badly in the past so this time i've grabbed a guide
<vandenoever> VanessaE: how is that related to ctrl-[ and ctrl-]  in konqueror in edgy?
<Seph`Nix> 8 pages of text just to install one set of drivers :x
<Seph`Nix> im gonna get to it, idle for a bit
<VanessaE> van: it's not related.
<VanessaE> swan just wrote the wrong keys, he was confused :)
<Acidic32> my dvd playback is slwo
<Acidic32> slow*
<Acidic32> someone told me about hdparms or something
<Acidic32> !hdparms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VanessaE> acidic: hdparm /dev/hdc (or whatever your dvd is)
<VanessaE> about all you are interested in is whether it says using_dma is on or not.
<Acidic32> k
<Acidic32> using_dma is on
<kimo> upgrading to edgyRC, it says upstart is broken & not installing it!
<VanessaE> ok, is direct rendering turned on in your video driver?
<Acidic32> how do i find out
<VanessaE> glxinfo | grep rendering
<Acidic32> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<VanessaE> ew.
<VanessaE> well you don't need glx itself to play movies of course
<VanessaE> but direct rendering is needed, otherwise the xv window doesn't work right
<Acidic32> ok
<VanessaE> what kind of vid card?
<VanessaE> (xv is the name given to the video overlay, which is used to display movies in xine, mplayer, etc)
<zorglu_> Acidic32: what is the result of "xvinfo|grep ports"
<xitium> Hi I have a question for ya'll, I installed ubuntu but I have decided that I like kubuntu better, how can I remove gnome and the gnome apps that came installed with ubuntu?
<Acidic32>     number of ports: 1
<Acidic32>     number of ports: 32
<zorglu_> Acidic32: you already got xv running
<BonBonTheJon> xitium: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<Acidic32> k
<knowone> bonbon: you beat me to it
<otaku-san> Ok, A Stable Edgy RC is gonna be here any day.  So I'm getting ready to upgrade...but will it have issues with upgrading like Dapper did?
<BonBonTheJon> knowone: sorry :)
<knowone> =o)
<xitium> BonBonTheJon: I saw that page on the net but it says what to do if you installed with apt ... etc but not what to do if it was the base installation
<zorglu_> otaku-san: a stable release candidate, a new concept :)
<BonBonTheJon> xitium: did you install the package kubuntu-desktop
<xitium> BonBonTheJon yes
<BonBonTheJon> xitium: ok, you can uninstall those packages
<xitium> uninstall the ubuntu-desktop packages or the kubuntu ones?
<otaku-san> zorglu_: *rolls eyes*  I meant when it's out of being beta...
<otaku-san> ;)
<BonBonTheJon> xitium: if you uninstall ubuntu-desktop nothing will happen, it is called a meta-package
<BonBonTheJon> xitium: you need to uninstall all the packages on that packe
<zorglu_> otaku-san: :) in theory there are no problem upgrading, as for the practice, it can't be answered in advance :)
<dhq> can any one help me with pureftpd
<swanfl> How do I go back to dapper without removing all the programs I installed and without reinstalling from the CD?
<zorglu_> swanfl: what do you mean 'go back to dapper'
<xitium> BonBonTheJon, so I just follow the steps on http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde ?
<swanfl> zorglu_, I'm using edgy
<dhq> fdoving: i am using pureftpd i did as you said i got it in my kcontrol but the problem is i can still only use root account and no other user i create plese help me
<zorglu_> i think a tool to remove apps is needed, those kind of huge command from the web doesnt quite make it :)
<knowone> xitium: yes
<otaku-san> zorglu_: Hahaha!  Nothings perfect eh? :)   Oh, man...I'll just have to back up (saw some blogs on that at Planet Ubuntu...kinda weird actually) and just dive off the deep end and upgrade
<zorglu_> swanfl: ok, and what do you want ? 'going back to dapper' meaning is very unclear
<xitium> I'll try it and see what happens :)
<swanfl> I want to stop using edgy and return to using dapper
<knowone> xitium: If you've just installed ubuntu, and you'd rather have a pure KDE desktop, you may just want to reinstall with a Kubuntu disk.  I assume, of course, that you have a speedy enough connection to download a Kubuntu disk quickly...
<Lynoure> swanfl: What was wrong with edgy?
<zorglu_> swanfl: hmm not possible easily. i see 2 alternatives, (i) reinstalling a dapper from the cd or (ii) uninstalling all the apps you installed for edgy and reinstalling the one you removed
<zorglu_> swanfl: the second is very long, complex and error prone
<swanfl> 3 problems that I became aware of rather quickly, Lynoure.
<zorglu_> a tool to rollback the apt-get would be good too :)
<otaku-san> rollback?
<grayeul> Where do I find settings to change keyboard shortcuts for desktop switching?
* zorglu_ puts a wishlist and look at it 
<swanfl> 1) ctrl alt + and xtrl alt - did not change my screen resolution. 2) When I try to go to preferences in firefox, it crashes the program. 3) when I play I try to play several games, the crash X
<zorglu_> otaku-san: like you upgrade package A v1 by v2, ok now roll back and come back to v1. but with several packages
<otaku-san> zorglu_: hahaha that's a good idea.  But, just a simple chat of this channel could create a list that would make any coder cringe.
<zorglu_> otaku-san: yep :)
<zorglu_> otaku-san: but the inability to delete and rollback makes people very cautious to install/upgrade. this is no good
* zorglu_ thinks it is easy to comment from the outside :)
<Lynoure> swanfl: the 1st I have on dapper too
<otaku-san> zorglu_: it is...I found this out the very hard way....
<zorglu_> otaku-san: i update only when explicitly required, for this exact reason :)
<swanfl> my wife doesn't, Lynoure
<brainless> argh ... the liveCD has such a bad performance on my laptop ... and when I finally managed to get past step 5 (perparing mount points), the installer crashed :/
<otaku-san> zorglu_: This is why the edgy upgrade is kinda putting me on edge....I guess it's living up to it's name.  But I'm hoping this new upgrade will get rid of various hiccups I've brought into the system
<grayeul> brainless: I fought that problem all day yesterday.... but I tried the Alternate installer and it went smootlhly
<otaku-san> zorglu_: Dapper was my first taste of Linux...so it was a bit of a guinea pig for me
<zorglu_> otaku-san: you expect an update to fix your config problem ?
<brainless> can I get into the alternate installer from the desktop-CD?
<zorglu_> otaku-san: ah ok, well you could reinstall a dapper and avoid the mistake you did the first time
<grayeul> brainless: I had to download/burn a separate CD --
<zorglu_> otaku-san: personnaly i always keep a 15gbyte partition to test new system. when i plan to update, i install the distribution on this partition and config it as i want, if it works ok to my taste i switch
<brainless> darn, I won't be able to do that until Monday (at work ... and my boss hates it when I do that...) since I'm on a single ISDN-channel (hey, that was real fast 6 years ago :)) now...
<zorglu_> otaku-san: obviously it takes a lot more time to upgrade but this is the prize to stability
<Acidic32> zorglu_: i have Gentoo, Kubuntu 64bit and XP Pro 64 on my pc :P
<zorglu_> well i beat you easily :)
<dhq>  i am using pureftpd no matter i crate many users i can only login the root profile y us that so
<Acidic32> lol
<zorglu_> Acidic32: my window run in a linux window :)
<zorglu_> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Acidic32> eh? :P
<Acidic32> does it work ok?
<Sephnroth> guys i need help - i tried to install the latest nvidia drivers for my downstairs pc (kubuntu dapper, geforce 6200 iirc) and the same problem as occured as when i tried up here - x cant start at all, boot hangs on kubuntu logo and i have to ctrl+alt+f1, startx says something liek please check there is an nvidia card installed
<Sephnroth> and this time i followed this guide: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<zorglu_> Acidic32: slow but yeah it works
<Acidic32> no good for gaming then
<Sephnroth> to the -letter-, everything worked, not one command produced and error or warning
<zorglu_> Acidic32: no :)
<cryptonic> does anyone else have any problems with azureus on edgy kubuntu?
<zorglu_> cryptonic: it leaks memory on dapper, and i have been told it still do on edgy. it is likely due to gtk (maybe in relation with java)
<Sephnroth> (i did method 2)
<Hawkwind> cryptonic: That's the nature of azureus, it leaks memory in every distro as that's just the way the app is.  Might also talk to the guys in #Ubuntu+1 since that is the Edgy channel
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: it didnt on fc4 :)
<zorglu_> and eclipse leaks the exact same amount of memory :)
<zorglu_> not firefox tho
<VanessaE> sometimes if a program leaks memory on one distro but not on another, it can be blamed on things like compile flags, certain library versions, and the compiler itself.
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: When I ran it on FC4 it did.  It's just the way the app is made it leaks memory by default, just like firefox
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: hey whats up? ....azureus leaks memory?  *eyes azureus suspiciously*
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: here i mean that when the apps is closed, the memory is still used. not that the memory is growing with time
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: I don't use it since it's a memory hog and leaks massive amounts of memory.  I use ktorrent or just plain bittorrent
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: I think I'll do the same...no wonder my system has been so darn sluggish this whole time...
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: dont like azureus hey :)
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: it used to be nice and fast
<zorglu_> and azureus dev are nice and competent :)
<otaku-san> zorglu_: hehehe I like it in windoze...just I think for Linux I'll use bittorrent
<zorglu_> otaku-san: what is the difference between the 2 ?
<zorglu_> otaku-san: i mean why do you like it on window and not in linux ?
<zorglu_> linux=kubuntu
<zorglu_> to act as if it was on topic :) :)
<some0ne> I haven't been able to find a ThinKeramik Debian package for the AMD64 arch. I downloaded the source tarball but the configure script says the X headers could not be found. I have libx11-dev installed. Would anyone like to help me with this or knows where to get a package?
<brainless> lol ... and!: "do you know any way to transfer files between two computers using the tcp/ip protocol without using some IM?"
<brainless> (that guy claimed to be a tech guru yesterday ;))
<VanessaE> oh brother.
<zorglu_> IM standing for internet message, and blah! :)
<otaku-san> zorglu_: it seems alot more slow for some reason...I really wish I had a linux guru around my area...dang... oh about your question up there...yes I expect a upgrade to fix my config problems...well not exactly.  Oh and I barely have enough space for windoze and kubuntu...a 15 gb part is impossible for me
<otaku-san> dang...I had more problems then I thought.... ;)
<otaku-san> on a completely new tangent...how many of you have installed the Flash 9 beta?
<VanessaE> jeez, 15 gigs not enough?
<otaku-san> sad...yes
<VanessaE> if most of it is movies/music/etc then divide the HD into three partitions.
<VanessaE> one win, one linux, and one just for your data
<otaku-san> VanessaE: I have one win, one linux, and a swap.  It took me like 20 times literally to get my harddrive to be parted...I was not going to push it with more partitions then I thought I needed.  I'm n00b with linux...I've stumbled my through for 3 months now but I still love my linux
<VanessaE> I understand.
<jmichaelx> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<VanessaE> when you've got a smallish drive like that, it's a balancing act for sure.
<otaku-san> jmichaelx: check this http://mindwarp.net/?p=22
<longbean> it may be theoretically possible to downgrade a debian-based distribution using apt.
<Sephnroth> does kubuntu have a minimally graphical console based configuration utility for X like some other distros?  or is it hand editing xorg.conf the only option?
<longbean> on the other hand, doing so could render the system completely unusable. the apt_preferences manpage doesn't get very specific
<brainless> hmm ... I wonder why everyone's so excited about using betas? that's so often people who don't even know what the "beta" stands for and then complain about stuff not working the way it's supposed to...
<otaku-san> VanessaE: no kidding...I thought I either would not have enough...or something was going to go terribly wrong
<VanessaE> *nod*
<VanessaE> I was the same way when I started
<jmichaelx> otaku-san: will do
<otaku-san> brainless: I understand what a beta is...but Flash 9 is a big thing.  Every site that uses flash is going to 9...but us linux users originally couldn't see these sites because our stable flash was an older version
<otaku-san> what is it...5..or 7?
<jmichaelx> otaku-san: i have flash9 going on an Edgy box, and it seems to work well.... however, i am no longer able to view yahoo videos.... i am not sure if this is a flash issue or not, but i thkink it is] 
<otaku-san> VanessaE: wow...how long have you been using linux now?
<CVirus> Sephnroth: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<VanessaE> eh
<VanessaE> not sure, 10 years maybe?
<CVirus> VanessaE: how have you been doing ?
<VanessaE> oh, I'm good
<magicmike> okay VanessaE, Can I get some help from thee?
<jmichaelx> <<-- dove into linux about 6 months ago, like jumping into a river without knowing how to swim
<CVirus> VanessaE: /join #Kubuntu-OffTopic if you dont mind
<binks> hi i have managed to setup my d-link wireless card to be an access point but my xp lappy wont connect althou it see the network any ideas cheers
<brainless> otaku-san: I'm not that into flash-using sites anyway so maybe Flash 9 beta might actually be one of the betas which should be spread widely...
<knowone> jmichaelx: you'll learn quickly.
<otaku-san> jmichaelx: I'll have to check that out...yeah I heard theres issues with installing the flash 9 this way on edgy...but I think it going to be on the "stable" release of edgy
<otaku-san> brainless: it's a good beta...not many bugs from what I've seen
<jmichaelx> otaku-san: i just installed flash9beta via imbrandon's repo
<VanessaE> magic: I can try
<jmichaelx> flash games, etc. work much better now
<brainless> otaku-san: well, I'm currently fighting with the dapper-liveCD-installer so I'm kind of unable to have a look at anything...
<flavio> hi all
<otaku-san> jmichaelx: ya...they were real jumpy before...is it real smooth now?  I don't have the time to try one out...I'll try it later tho'
<jmichaelx> otaku-san: the few i have tried are working well
<flavio> i just a finished my kubuntu website redesign
<buz> i'm trying to install flashplugin-nonfree but it never starts downloading the plugin
<flavio> i'm going to propose on the mailing list
<flavio> http://flavio.tordini.org/kubuntu-restyling/
<buz> asks me if it should then ends
<otaku-san> brainless: ohhh...I feel for you...I'm about to get off or I would try to help you...
<Acidic32> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flavio> what do you think?
<otaku-san> buz: go to this> http://mindwarp.net/?p=22
<otaku-san> buz: it's the latest flash
<buz> i dont want the beta
<buz> i want 7.0
<buz> usuallythat installs just fine
<magicmike> vanessae: I was running 6.06 and did updates. After rebooting all my internet connection devices ( wireless) acx 100 and wired NE2000 disappeared. However, they work when I use the live cd. Can you help with a solution?
<brainless> otaku-san: thanks for the offer anyway ;) I managed to get gentoo up and running (more or less, that is ;)) so I should be able to get this one going, too
<otaku-san> buz: ahhh good luck
<VanessaE> can't help you with the wireless thing :(
<jmichaelx> *thinks flash9 beta is more stable than flash 7
<otaku-san> brainless: your welcome...ok I'm off
<VanessaE> except that maybe the appropriate kernel modules aren't loaded?
<brainless> bye
* otaku-san agrees with jmichaelx 
<otaku-san> see ya'll
* knowone agrees with jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> VanessaE: what wireless chipset do you have?
<knowone> hehe
<VanessaE> I don't use wireless at all.
<buz> except for the fact that it wont automatically be updated when something is wrong
<VanessaE> just making a guess based on someone else's wirelss issue I saw a little while ago.
<magicmike> Tex Instruments acx 100
<buz> which is tantamount on a normal users system
<flavio> ok nevermind, thanks for the feedback :)
<knowone> buz: neither will 7...
<jmichaelx> buz: yes it will if you add imbrandon's repo
<magicmike> Well, the wired device doesn't show either.
<buz> ok
<buz> ill give it a shot
<VanessaE> what device is it?
<VanessaE> (the wired one)
<knowone> anyone know why they jumped from 7 to 9?
<buz> jmichaelx: so where is that repo
<jmichaelx> knowone: they just never got around to making 8 for linux
<jmichaelx> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<knowone> s'what I figured
<magicmike> I was told to try sudo apt-get install linix-generic as well as sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules but both actions result packages can't be found.
<magicmike> The wired one is NE2000 ISApnp
<OOD> there's no linix-generic package ;)
<jmichaelx> lol
<OOD> look in adept
<OOD> you'll find it
<magicmike> OOD, you talking to me?
<OOD> yes :)
<magicmike> Ok, I'll find what in adept?
<buz> $
<buz> oop
<flavio> ok let's try againa
<buz> mhh 9beta seems to install
<OOD> the generic kernel
<flavio> anybody interested in giving me some feedback about a kubuntu site redesign?
<buz> thx guys
<swanfl> sure flavio
<flavio> oh thank you
<flavio> so here's the URL
<swanfl> you're welcome
<flavio> http://flavio.tordini.org/kubuntu-restyling/
<buz> i like it
<buz> but id like it more if the rss stream actually worked
<ubuntu> Alguien puede ayudarme para instalar una tarjeta ati x550 en kubuntu
<knowone> flavio, that looks great!
<OOD> that looks reallly good :)
<flavio> I just finished it
<flavio> oh great!
<flavio> :)
<magicmike> I'm new. Out of 18865 possible packages available, could you be a little more specific? Thanks.
<VanessaE> flavio: way better.
<VanessaE> nice job
<OOD> magicmike: search for linux-generic
<swanfl> yes
<swanfl> the oroginal page is much busier
<argpirate> hey, im having frequent hardlocks, is there any good way to try and start diagnosing the proplem?
<flavio> Thank you for your positive comments!
<flavio> I'm going to write to the mailing list
<jmichaelx> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flavio> Let's hope the devs like it
<VanessaE> first rule of thumb with hardlocks is to disable stuff like hard disk DMA and video card glx/accelleration, and turn your AGP speed down.
<brainless> argpirate: under which circumstances do you get the locks?
<argpirate> brainless: all the time, i could just be browsing sites and it will lockup
<zorglu_> flavio: some issue with it displaying it under konqueror, the image on the side got duplicated somehow and appears twice
<argpirate> games will normall always cause it to lock
<darkblue> I can anybody help with ati x550 card?
<flavio> zorglu: really? which version of konq?
<OOD> zorglu: looks fine over here
<flavio> zorglu: i test on 3.5.5
<zorglu_> flavio: 3.5.2 with dapper
<BadRabbit320> How do I make my scrollbars wider(other than decreasing screen resolution)
<OOD> there have been a lot of khtml fixed since 3.5.2
<knowone> flavio, I got the same issue in konqueror
<flavio> knowone: 3.5.2 too?
<knowone> yup
<Hawkwind> flavio: Same with 3.5.3 in Dapper too
<OOD> upgrade to kde 3.5.5
<zorglu_> OOD: sure but putting 'MUST be loaded with khtml > 3.5.2' doesnt seems correct on kubuntu site :)
<brainless> argpirate: you should probably go for vanessa's hint
<knowone> OOD: not with all the problems I see people having with it.
<magicmike> OOD: You typed earlier: there's no linix-generic package. I'm looking and see nothing named as such.
<davide> hi guys
<flavio> interesting ok i think i'll have to test it on an older konq
<OOD> there's no linix, but there is a linux
<davide> hi Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Hey there davide
<davide> Hawkwind: sorry can i ask u a thing?
<Hawkwind> davide: Sure
<magicmike> Got ya. Typo. Picky, picky, LOL
<OOD> :P
<davide> Hawkwind: I'm trying to use kmid (the program which can read midi and karaoke).I can read the text but i can't hear the music
<Hawkwind> davide: I've never used kmid personally.  Maybe someone else here will be able to help as I'm sure they know
<Darth_Tux> hi all, can i get a little assistance installing kubuntu, i am not a new linux user but i cant afford to lose my main OS
<davide> it's strange , i thought i ned some codecs
<davide> but i don't know what codecs
<zorglu_> my bet is more around the sound config for midi
<davide> zorglu_: explain better please
<Distro^Junkie> can anyone tell me what's needed for k9copy to work ?
<zorglu_> davide: have you already succeed to play a .mid with any software ?
<zorglu_> davide: i mean not especially with kmid
<Hawkwind> Distro^Junkie: What do you mean ?
<zorglu_> davide: like this timidity or playmidi ?
<Hawkwind> Distro^Junkie: I use k9copy all the time.  I simply installed it and use it.  Nothing special needed really
<davide> zorglu_: i installed timidity but i can't find it,ehehhe
<davide> what strange thing
<zorglu_> davide: hehe :) do 'locate timidity' or 'type timidity'
<magicmike> OOD: Error commiting changes. Possibly problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. Next suggestion?
<Distro^Junkie> trying to copy a dvd from a folder but it keeps saying no sucj folder
<swanfl> davide, I kmid doesn't work for me either. I used timidity
<zorglu_> davide: or 'dpkg -L timidity'
<Distro^Junkie> such*
<VanessaE> it might be that kmid wants true hardware MIDI instead of uding timidity like everything else uses :)
<Distro^Junkie> ERR: Error reading from pipe: No such file or directory
<paulo> hello
<Distro^Junkie> nm figured it out
<Distro^Junkie> had to keep original menus
<Distro^Junkie> duh!!
<davide> zorglu_: there is but it's strange i cannot find the file to execute it
<paulo> any do an update on breezy and all hard drives disappear from media:/ ???
<zorglu_> davide: ? so where is the executable ?
<zorglu_> davide: should appears in dpkg -L at least
<davide> there isn't
<davide> zorglu_:  maybe it's better i delete
<davide> and then i reinstall
<zorglu_> davide: ok
<davide> this program
<zorglu_> seems weird to me tho
<magicmike> OOD: You done with me?
<paulo> anyone do an update on breezy and all hard drives disappear from media:/ ???
<magicmike> Guess so.
<Sephnroth> is there any way to browse a network / samba shares from a command prompt?
<davide> zorglu_:  sorry,i'm deleting it, but what's the command i have to type to update a new version of timidity?
<zorglu_> davide: 'sudo apt-get install timidity'
<magicmike> paulo: No I do updates and lose networking.
<paulo> magicmike: that happened me last night and i has to do a fresh install
<paulo> magicmike: and another fresh install this morning
* zorglu_ thinks lts is nice :) 
<magicmike> paulo: Yea, I've fresh installed at least 3 times. Did you do another update or leave as is after the fresh install?
<davide> zorglu_:  now i disconnect and i test
<zorglu_> ok
<davide> i'll let you know
<knowone> anyone know what version of KDE edgy will include?
<paulo> magicmike: i update my sources.list and u8pgrade everything
<paulo> can i get some help please?
<magicmike> Yea, but how did you not lose it this time?
<ubuntu__> anyone can help with a usb wifi atheros AR5523?
<gurumeditationer> 'sup room
<ubuntu__> In kubuntu drapper!!!!!
<gurumeditationer> my drive is thrashing wildly right now for no reason I can guess, is there a way to get the disk access stats of each process?
<davide> Hawkwind:  nothing,there isn't in the menu!How is it possible?
<magicmike> Help not as good today.
<Darth_Tux> anyone help me partition a mac hdd and not loose any data?
<BadRabbit320> How do I make my scrollbars wider(other than decreasing screen resolution)?
<paulo> magicmike: touching iptables fecked up everything
<magicmike> Paulo: I don't know about this distro. I think I'm going to reformat and try another one. No one can really help with this issue.
<paulo> i cannot see any hard drives in media:/ can i have some help please?
<paulo> VLOS is not too bad
<paulo> trying kubuntu and so far it kinda sucks
<paulo> everything breaks
<jmichaelx> paulo: it shouldn't
<magicmike> My sentiments exactly. Spend so much time trying to get it to work can't enjoy it.
<paulo> really need some help and its like asking a brick wall for help
<paulo> some help please?
<Hawkwind> paulo: What exactly are you having issues with ?  If you tell us what you need help with and supply errors, we might can help
<paulo> pretty please?
<paulo> i did, 3 times
<Hawkwind> paulo: I just walked into the conversation
<paulo> when i go to media:/ there is no hard drives
<Hawkwind> Try media/
<magicmike> Good luck paulo.
<paulo> only floppy drive, no home, no root, and no 300GB hard drive (and media/ is invalid)
<Hawkwind> paulo: What exactly are you trying to do....you really need to be specific so we can tell you other ways to accomplish what you need
<paulo> in konqueror
<jmichaelx> paulo: are you in edgy?
<Hawkwind> paulo: If you are looking for all of that, try just:  /
<paulo> wheni go to the location media:/
<BadRabbit320> How do I make my scrollbars wider(other than decreasing screen resolution)?
<paulo> breezy i'm sure
<Hawkwind> paulo: lsb_release -a  will tell you for sure
<vital> dapper is the coolest!
<costanorte> hi
<magicmike> It's all junk.
<Hawkwind> magicmike: ??
<magicmike> Yea.
<paulo> i'm running The Breezy Badger Release
<Hawkwind> paulo: Maybe you should upgrade to Dapper instead since it's much newer and has a much longer support time
<paulo> and so far it sucks!
<swanfl> magicmike, what's all junk?
<Hawkwind> magicmike: What's the problem ?
<paulo> Hawkwind: i'll try it now
<VanessaE> my server still runs breezy :)
<Hawkwind> paulo: Breezy was released nearly 8 months ago.  Try Dapper
<vital> do you kno whether skype is supported for x64 architectre
<VanessaE> (too lazy to upgrade it)
<paulo> Hawkwind: whats the quickest way to upgrade?
<jonatan> hmmm
<magicmike> The problem is I run the live cd and I my networking devices wwork. I install6.06 and they still work.
<magicmike> I install updates and all connection devices disappear.
<LjL> !upgrade > paulo
<paulo> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Hawkwind> paulo: You could essentially change all 'breezy' instances in your sources.list to 'dapper' and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hawkwind> paulo: But I always recommend fresh installs as they tend to work better
<vital> does any1  kno whether skype is supported for x64 architectre ??
<jmichaelx> anyone have a clue as to how to get yahoo video working on an edgy machine? i have it working on one dapper computer, and working halfways on another dapper computer...
<Hawkwind> vital: No need to repeat your question every couple of minutes
<Hawkwind> vital: Have you asked in #Skype ?
<vital> sure
<paulo> Hawkwind: this sucks, i did a fresh install last night and another one earlier today
<Hawkwind> jmichaelx: Tried asking the Edgy channel, #Ubuntu+1 ?
<VanessaE> Skype is not available in 64-bit form afaik.
<magicmike> This is the fresh install channel. LOL
<vital> good to know someone at least reads wot i say
<paulo> Hawkwind: i really do not have the time for another... plus all the config changes
<jmichaelx> Hawkwind: i didn't , but i will right now
<jmichaelx> i only asked in here because there are more people :-D
<Hawkwind> paulo: Linux takes time.  If you aren't willing to put forth the effort then chances are things won't work properly.  I strongly suggest moving to Dapper
* paulo bangs head on keyboard
<VincentMX> hi
<magicmike> Help a brother out. How do you know if you're using brezy, edgy, goofy or dopey?
<LjL> paulo, well, by now i think i've realized that just about everything you've tried in Kubuntu sucks, however, perhaps you could have installed the current release in the first place, rather than an older release - and even with the older release, what i think you've asked for (accessing the root filesystem, your home partition etc) should be easily achievable. don't you have a "System menu" icon next to your K menu icon? if you don't, you can
<LjL> add it by right clicking on the panel and "Add applet".
<JosefK> magicmike: lsb_release -a
<VincentMX> i have a tv card (Pinnacle PCTV 40i) but it doesnt work
<paulo> i'm changing to VLOS.... i found it better, goodbye
<magicmike> Okay. I'm running Goofy. LOL
<LjL> bye
<magicmike> No seriously Dapper 6.06
<VanessaE> wtf is VLOS?
<Hawkwind> VanessaE: VidaLinux
<magicmike> Is there a later release that I might try?
<VanessaE> oh ok
<LjL> so, he's not willing to install a fresh Dapper, but he's willing to install another completely different (and obscure, apparently) distribution. interesting.
<LjL> almost trollish.
<VanessaE> yeah..
<Hawkwind> LjL: I was leaning more towards 'truly trolling' myself :P
<JosefK> magicmike: 6.06 is currently the last stable release, there's 6.10, which is due for release in around a week, but as yet is possibly dangerous
<LjL> heh
<JosefK> magicmike: the RC was released the other day, at least :)
<magicmike> And should it be goofy, dopey, sneezy, edgy or pluto? Thanks, josefk.
<JosefK> magicmike: edgy
<Hawkwind> magicmike: Enough of the name calling.  It's borderline trolling and not needed
<magicmike> Cool.
<LjL> on a completely unrelated note, am i stuck with Minicom for a serial terminal program? i realize that BBS's are a thing of the past, but is there really no KDE, or even just Qt terminal? :-?
<magicmike> So since my disc is Dapper I assume, how do I turn it into edgy if I decide to reinstall for the umpteenth time?
<JosefK> not that I'm aware of LjL, minicom's your best bet
<stiopa> a
<LjL> hm thanks JosefK
<Hawkwind> magicmike: That's really not recommended.  However, read what I have the bot pm you
<Hawkwind> !upgrade > magicmike
<MetaMorfoziS> is there driver support from intel for intel integrated videocards?
<LjL> also, any KDE IRDA utilities? i know on Windows, aiming IRDA and OBEX or whatever compliant devices at the IR port causes a tray icon to show up and give you connection options. anything similar? the keywords "kde irda" in APT show up nothing
<JosefK> MetaMorfoziS: only for the new 965 (iirc) cards, the rest are okay with the open source drivers and 915resolution etc.
<jonatan> !upgrade > jonatan
<magicmike> Hawkwind: Thanks. My problem has not been with trying to upgrade. Mine has resulted from updating. And I did it once on my own and I've done it a couple times following instructions from jende and others.
<jonatan> wow, an IRC bot with useful features ...
<magicmike> Same results: Loss of networking devices after updates.
<Hawkwind> magicmike: You asked how to upgrade, so I gave you the info
<JosefK> magicmike: sudo aptitude install linux-686 ? (or linux-k7 depending)
<JosefK> magicmike: you may not have the restricted networking modules installed?
<Hawkwind> magicmike: Then stay on Dapper and stop upgrading.  Or do a fresh install of Edgy RC and see if that changes things.  This is exactly why upgrading is never recommended
<JosefK> magicmike: if you're updating to dapper, you need to install linux-generic
<JosefK> s/dapper/edgy/
<quilzo> wow, by just entering the channel i solved my own problem !!!
<brainless> ...so this is the last try to get kubuntu installed from the liveCD-installer ... after this I'll try an installing-xubuntu-using-a-(k)ubuntu-liveCD and if that doesn't work I'll have no laptop available until I get to downloading the alternate-CD on Monday...
<MetaMorfoziS> JosefK: and other? so hav i chance toenable direct rendering in other ways?
<magicmike> I'm saying for the last time and hope you understand. I have never tried to upgrade. Just updates. Thanks Josefk I'll try that.
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to make konquror transparent?
<MetaMorfoziS> close it.
<MetaMorfoziS> ;))
<JosefK> magicmike: dapper=linux-686, edgy=linux-generic - by default the restricted modules aren't installed
<MetaMorfoziS> but iirc xorg have a module that is beta or unstable...
<MetaMorfoziS> that supports transparency for windows
<shadowhywind> hehe, not the whole window, just the section where the files are locatred
<MetaMorfoziS> or xgl...
<MetaMorfoziS> ^3 i don't think that is possible, but who knows...
<flavio> zorglu_: i think fixed the image problem...
<magicmike> Okay, I understand that, but when I try to install them I'm told packages not found when in console.
<magicmike> When in adept I'm told they can't be downloaded or commit will screw something up.
<Hawkwind> magicmike: Forget about Adept.  Use apt-get from CLI to see much better messages
<Hawkwind> magicmike: What point are you at right now that you need to do ?  Are you just wanting to update the system completely to make sure your Dapper install is up to date or what ?
<magicmike> No, I'm trying to get online. I just did the last thing that josefk recommended sudo aptitude install linux-686. IT begins the install then tries to get some package from the net and since I'm not connected it stops the install.
<magicmike> I'm online here on a windows computer trying to resolve this issue.
<jonatan> magicmike: are you using wireless or a direct connection ?
<Hawkwind> magicmike: So paste to http://pastebin.ulteo.us what command you ran and what it outputs
<jonatan> magicmike: on your linux box that is ...
<magicmike> Well, I don't have a connection on that computer so I have to type whatever it says on here. That can take awhile.
<quilzo> how do I get KDE running, under root, in tty 1 ?
<jonatan> magicmike: when you use your linux box to connect, does it normally use a wireless or wired connection ?
<jonatan> or well, do you have any interfaces at all ?
<magicmike> I was using wireless but it has the capability for both?
<Hawkwind> quilzo: You don't run KDE as root, ever
<Hawkwind> quilzo: What are you wanting to do exactly ?
<brainless> yay :) the installer did _not_ crash after selecting the partitioning this time :)
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> thats it
<jonatan> magicmike, what does ifconfig output ?
<coreymon77> im getting a new wireless card
<quilzo> Hawkwind: run the gui in tty 1
<jonatan> magicmike, i.e do you have any interfaces listed ?
<noex> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<coreymon77> which one should i get?
<coreymon77> and will they all work with a linksys router?
<noex> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<quilzo> ok nvm, I found out
<magicmike> Jonatan: link encap: Local Loopback inet addr: 127.0.0.1 Mask 255.0.0.0 UP Loopback Running MTU 16436 Metric:1 RX packets: 3 errors: 0 dropped : 0 overruns : 0 frame :
<jonatan> magicmike: oh, you don't even have eth0  ?
<jonatan> magicmike: dang
<magicmike> No, I get nothing.
<magicmike> Just lo
<magicmike> Like I said it works fine if I run the live cd
<jonatan> does dmesg say anything about it ?
<jonatan> i.e "failed to load blah blah blah" or whatever
<magicmike> It works fine when I install, but when I do the updates, it kills all
<jonatan> mmmm
<noex> To get amaroK to play mp3, after a fresh install I need which libxine package?
<jonatan> can you see any seemingly related errors in dmesg ?
<magicmike> you need libxnine-extracodecs
<malcolm> I've got a Lexmark E321 on a win2k3 computer on my LAN and my kubuntu computer sees it, but when i go to install it idk how to install the drivers, can some1 help me?
<CVirus> flavio: awesome design
<noex> Ah thanks magic, I forgot the last bit.
<magicmike> No prob.
<flavio> CVirus: thank you
<CVirus> malcolm: are you malek ?
<malcolm> no
<CVirus> malcolm: sorry to disturb you
<magicmike> jonatan: are you asking me to run dmesg?
<dylan__> where can i find codecs to play mp3s
<BonBonTheJon> !libxine-extracodes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxine-extracodes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<OOD> !libxine-extracodecs
<jonatan> magicmike, try dmesg | grep eth0 or something like that
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<BonBonTheJon> OOD: thank, I missed the c
<OOD> np
<magicmike> The other command results in Buffer I/O errors.
<magicmike> in several sectors
<jonatan> magicmike: huh ?
<jonatan> magicmike: dmesg fails ?
<magicmike> That last one brings me back to the command prompt.
<slow-motion> hallo
<BonBonTheJon> slow-motion: hallo
<lyndy_j> i have an old id. how can i find if its still available?
<slow-motion> hi BonBonTheJon
<swanfl> lyndy_j, what do you mean?
<BonBonTheJon> malcolm: in the control panel, under printers, you should be able to add a shared windows printer
<swanfl> could you please be more specific?
<noex> Hey Bonbon, I just got rid of my dual boot, had enough confidence built up last night to just reinstall with a full setup.
<lyndy_j> well, used IRC before with another ID.
<jonatan> magicmike: this is what it looks like for me http://pastebin.ulteo.us/174 , do you get any similar output , or just a lot of errors ?
<BonBonTheJon> noex: sorry, can you remind me what you were trying to do
<lyndy_j> i remember the password.
<magicmike> Wow, that looks nice. LOL
<magicmike> No, I just get errors.
<BonBonTheJon> noex: if your computers fast enough, you could run windows in a virtual machine, just in case you need a windows environment
<jonatan> hmmmm
<noex> BonBon: Oh, I wasn't doing anything, just spoke to you guys last night with a few questions.
<BonBonTheJon> noex: :) glad everything worked out
<jonatan> magicmike: ok, what is the first error ?
<BonBonTheJon> noex: I talk to so many people, its hard to remember who is doing what
<lyndy_j> <swanfl> how do i identify myself to the network?
<noex> Bonbon: So far so good. I will probably write a new user guide... add another one to the fray.
<jonatan> magicmike: or well, first line ...
<BonBonTheJon> noex: that, or try adding to another one, maybe add something to the ubuntu wiki
<jonatan> magicmike: it seems to be a driver problem then.
<VanessaE> what do you mean by "the network"?
<magicmike> There's so many, I don't know where to start.
<VanessaE> do you mean this chat room?
<jonatan> oh dear
<noex> Bonbon: I do have a question though, any good references to where I can get some good instruction on prefered methods of storing files in the filesystem. Such as where do I put my music, games, and other such stuff.
<jonatan> magicmike, this is a bit beyond my level tbh
<magicmike> I can't cut and paste since it's not on this machine and typing all that would take hours for me.
<ernesto> hello
<magicmike> Hey, I appreciate your help.
<BonBonTheJon> noex: it is a matter of preference, i make folders for each with lower case names
<magicmike> At least you made the attempt.
<BonBonTheJon> noex: so 'music', 'movies'
<lyndy_j> yes. sorry guys. maybe i'm not being clear.
<BonBonTheJon> noex: games are installed, and you can get to them from the menu
<VanessaE> lyndy: here, you just type:   /nick whatever
<sheft> hi, how do i become root user when I am in konqueror??
<noex> Bonbon: In your home directory? /home/bonbonthejon/music and so forth..
<BonBonTheJon> noex: yeah
<magicmike> I'm not digging on this distro though.
<VanessaE> whatever you want for your name, must be one word (i.e. no spaces)
<CVirus> sheft: kdesu konqueror
<BonBonTheJon> sheft: you need to run 'kdesu konqueror'
<brainless> oh no, the installer's doing that "detecting file systems" stuff again (this time in step 6/6) ... it crashed on me three times when it did that in step 5...
<noex> Bonbon: well, if I ever install things that will use Wine, I will probably need to specify a home.
<magicmike> I've wasted several days on the same prob.
<jonatan> magicmike: I think you have a problem with your network drivers
<BonBonTheJon> noex: I don't use wine so I don't know how it works
<lyndy_j> ok. don't i need to register my name? cause i already have a registered one
<VanessaE> eh, that I don't know about
<ernesto> nuln?
<magicmike> I don't have a problem ntil I update after a clean install.
<noex> Bonbon: So for the most part, I will put files that relate to the user (mp3s, documents, pictures), into directories inside /home/username/...
<lyndy_j> ok
<jonatan> magicmake, yea you said
<CVirus> brainless: how about you try the alternate CD instead of the desktop one
<magicmike> What has to be updated?
<arepie> hello,, big problem.. after install ubuntu which take all my harddisk space, i decided to reinstall ubuntu + windows.. but when i try to setup windows, the system can't detect my hard disk, then i open up ubuntu and run GNOME partiotion manager, and reformat it, it get;s even worst.. now ubuntu also didn't recognize my hard disk..
<lyndy_j> thanks
<BonBonTheJon> noex: you can, it makes it easy, since konqueror will open into your home direcory
<brainless> CVirus: let's put it like this: I'm behind a single ISDN-Channel so it would put my laptop out of use for some days if I start downloading the alternate CD
<xsacha> i love how wine has a menu in Kmenu
<BadRabbit320> How do I make my scrollbars wider(other than decreasing screen resolution)?
<jonatan> magicmike, you could give edgy a try
<jonatan> magicmike, oh wait
<BonBonTheJon> arepie: can bios detect the harddrive
<noex> Bonbonthejon: Ah, that makes good sense. Thanks for the help mate.
<jonatan> magicmike, could it be a kernel issue ?
<rufi> hi
<rufi> how can i remove kubuntu from my computer
<jonatan> magicmike, i.e some of the dapper updates updates your kernel image
<BonBonTheJon> rufi: install another os on top of it
<rufi> i cannot boot from cd
<petter_> yo
<BonBonTheJon> rufi: how did you install kubuntu, then
<rufi> normal
<rufi> next next next :D
<magicmike> Are they necessary?
<jonatan> rufi, you probably have your boot-order to try the hardrive first in the BIOS
<BonBonTheJon> rufi: no, if you can't boot from cd, how did you install kubuntu
<rufi> but since kubuntu installed i cannot boot from cd
<xitium> I was trying to install java rte and it locked up my system, I rebooted and now it says that I can't go into add/remove programs. It seems like it keeps restoring. How do I get it to stop restoring from a previous session?
<rufi> in fact boot-order is
<rufi> cd-rom - fdd - hdd
<yacoob> greetings :>
<BonBonTheJon> hi yacoob
<jonatan> magicmike, well you will need drivers that work with your kernel
<magicmike> Yea, but if the drivers work when I fresh install why do
<jonatan> magicmike, when you boot, try picking an older kernel from grub's boot menu
<magicmike> I need to install ones that screw things up?
<rufi> can somebody help me with my boot problem
<rufi> can i change it from kubuntu
<magicmike> Thanks, you're alright!
<brainless> doh ... it screwed up again :/ if I read syslog right, it tried to connect to the net using eth1 (the wireless device) instead of eth0 and failed 'cause there is no other wifi-enabled device than the laptop in this house...
<jonatan> rufi, you need to change your BIOS settings
<jonatan> rufi, do you know how to access the BIOS ?
<rufi> i changed
<rufi> but still starting linux
<rufi> i know
<brainless> maybe it helps if I do "ifconfigh eth1 down"?
<rufi> i am working in a computing firm
<cryptonic> how do I install the nvidia graphics driver in kubuntu?
<BonBonTheJon> rufi: maybe the cd is bad, so it cant load it so it loads kubuntu
<rufi> its a fresh opened linux format dvd
<jonatan> rufi, well you need a bootable CD in your CDrom drive, and if your computer doesn't boot that CD despite the BIOS settings saying it should, then it is most likely a problem with your CD / BIOS
<rufi> and i tried normal ubuntu cd's too
<noex> rufi:What you have on your harddisk has no effect on how your bios works.
<xitium> I was trying to install java rte and it locked up my system, I rebooted and now it says that I can't go into add/remove programs. It seems like it keeps restoring. How do I get it to stop restoring from a previous session?
<Acidic32> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rufi> apt-get update
<jonatan> cryptonic: you need to enable the restricted repositories and then install the drivers using the package manager
<rufi> he cannot go into apt or adept
<rufi> go to terminal
<noex> rufi: In other words, if you can't boot to a CD/DVD, your bios configuration will need adjustment, something is wrong with the media, or you have some failing hardware.
<rufi> its a notebook pc
<rufi> how can i remove kubuntu from kubuntu
<jonatan> rufi, are you SURE the BIOS is set to boot from the CD/DVD first ?
<BonBonTheJon> rufi: you can't
<rufi> yep
<jonatan> rufi, does your CD/DVD work in other computers ?
<noex> rufi: What type of notebook?
<rufi> yep
<rufi> toshiba satellite
<rufi> old aged notebook
<rufi> 2 years
<Distro^Junkie> Hawkwind, if you are still here k9copy worked perfect and thanx
<Hawkwind> Distro^Junkie: Glad to hear it :)
<jonatan> rufi, in that case your hardware / bios is being dodgy , it has nothing to do with Kubuntu
<noex> Ok, disable all of the other devices other than you CD/DVD player and attempt to have it access just that on boot.
<rufi> its working in a windows os
<Distro^Junkie> Hawkwind, you not with mandriva no more ?
<brainless> rufi: did you set a boot password in the BIOS? that's an issue with my notebook, as long as the password is enabled, it won't boot from CD
<rufi> and cd is bootable
<Distro^Junkie> or am I thinking of someone else ?
<Hawkwind> Distro^Junkie: Absolutely not
<rufi> windows xp cd
<noex> rufi: if it is unable to find the device apon boot once you have done that, you may need to look at your hardware as being a issue.
<rufi> nope
<Hawkwind> Distro^Junkie: I left the distro on June 1st, stepped down as an op of the channel and walked away
<rufi> what ever
<Distro^Junkie> how come or is it personal ?
<rufi> i am going back to customers computer
<jonatan> rufi, well the OS on the harddrive is irrelevant if you boot from a CD, you should not even need to have a harddrive in your computer to boot from a CD
<rufi> its not my comp
<Hawkwind> Distro^Junkie: Tired of the way the distro as both a distro and a company were headed.  Plus I'm working with Gael on his new project as well
<carsten> Moin. I wonder if we could collaborate a bit and promote these two digg-stories about KDE-stuff? Please digg   http://www.digg.com/software/Searching_insite_files_no_matter_what_filetype            and         http://www.digg.com/software/New_math_library_Eigen_0_9_1_released
<Distro^Junkie> what new project ?
<noex> rufi: As I mentioned, go into your bios, turn off all your devices in your boot list, other than your opitcal drive. If it doesn't find the device then, you have a bad piece of hardware or your bios needs adjusting.
<Hawkwind> Distro^Junkie: Join #LFD as it's offtopic here
<Distro^Junkie> ok
<Acidic32> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arepie> !harddisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about harddisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jonatan> ubotu runs from a liveCD then ? :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runs from a liveCD then ? :P - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jonatan> oh : /
<noex> Be right back, installing flash9
<magicmike> yo jonatan: I got it to work by loading a different kernel. One more question.
<jonatan> shoot
<magicmike> How do I install java?
<jonatan> !java
<ubotu> java is To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<jonatan> hmm, that doesn't seem to be exactly what you were asking for
<arepie> hello.. after install ubuntu which take all my harddisk space, i decided to reinstall ubuntu + windows.. but when i try to setup windows, the system can't detect my hard disk, then i open up ubuntu and run GNOME partiotion manager, and reformat it, it get;s even worst.. now ubuntu also didn't recognize my hard disk..
<malcolm> I've got a shared Lexmark E312 printer on my win2k3 server.  kubuntu sees it, but doesn't have the drivers for it, i installed a package from the lexmark support site, but it didn't install the printer and i can't figure out how to, can some1 help me?
<magicmike> Thanks dude.
<jonatan> no problem
<magicmike> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<yacoob> allrighto... is it possible to setup encoding for Konversation? iso2 characters are not displayed...
<noex> Well, off to lunch. Have a good one yall.
<noex> Bonbonthejon: Thank again bro!
<quilzo> is there some kind of boot-file that initializes KDE ?
<quilzo> ( I know there is, but I want to know where it is )
<VanessaE> KDE relies on several programs that all work together, really.
<VanessaE> what are you looking to do?
<quilzo> I want to know which flags xorg is being initialized with when Kubuntu starts up
<quilzo> there is a file somewhere that doe getty 6 times and then starts xorg...
<VanessaE> oo
<VanessaE> good question..probably one of the kdm config files?
<quilzo> could be
<fanta> tell me the fglrx info command
<VanessaE> THAT however, is handled by /etc/inittab
<VanessaE> (the getty bit)
<quilzo> aha
<quilzo> inittab :s
<VanessaE> but that's not KDE-related
<jonatan> quilso , start in /usr/share/xsessions and track them by hand ?
<jonatan> oh nvm then : )
<jonatan> oh btw, does KDE apps actually come with man-pages and in case, what package would I need to get them ?
<Ace2016_> hi all
<BonBonTheJon> hi Ace2016_
<Ace2016_> are the alternative installer disks ok? any bugs i should watch out for?
<Ace2016_> just about to install
<BonBonTheJon> Ace2016_: the alternative install disc is just a text-only install, instead of a live cd
<Ace2016_> ok so no bugs or crashes?
<BonBonTheJon> Ace2016_: no, i actually prefer the alt. install disc
<Ace2016_> same i had problems with the desktop installer last time the alternative one seems easier to use
<scott_w|lappy> a theming question: the blue tint on the buttons on the window decorations: how do i change that?
<scott_w|lappy> i'm looking through the kcontrol utility and there doesn't seem to be anyhting
<BonBonTheJon> scott_w|lappy: I guess it depends on the window decoration you have
<scott_w|lappy> it's the Vista one
<raptor> any major security problems in dapper?
<scott_w|lappy> can't you change it?
<scott_w|lappy> raptor: is it going to be used as a server?
<BonBonTheJon> raptor: if you have the security repos and keep up to date, you should be fine
<raptor> not server, just desktop
<BonBonTheJon> scott_w|lappy: you mean crystal, with the vista buttons
<scott_w|lappy> yeah, that's the one
<scott_w|lappy> my bad :P
<yacoob> aww... kubuntu failed my userfriendliness test... :>
<scott_w|lappy> yacoob: how the hell did it do that?
<BonBonTheJon> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<scott_w|lappy> sorry :(
<yacoob> scott_w|lappy, by failing to play avi file from remote samba share
<scott_w|lappy> !!!
<BonBonTheJon> scott_w|lappy: you can tint the buttons
<BonBonTheJon> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yacoob> BonBonTheJon, nono. Not the codec
<scott_w|lappy> bobesponja: in the buttons tab under window decorations?
<BonBonTheJon> yacoob: you need to install support for avi
<yacoob> kaffine failed to parse MRL
<BonBonTheJon> scott_w|lappy: no, under decoration options, there is a buttons tab
<yacoob> xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [smb://PL001%5Cwro01638@192.168.1.5/storage/file.avi] 
<yacoob> it's far from chokeing on the odec itself... :)
<BonBonTheJon> yacoob: I mount the samba/nfs share and then load videos
<BonBonTheJon> yacoob: it depends on if that is plausible in your case
<scott_w|lappy> BonBonTheJon: that's the one i was referring to
<BonBonTheJon> scott_w|lappy: ok
<scott_w|lappy> BonBonTheJon: unfortunately, it tints against he blue
<yacoob> I just browsed there in konq. And I guess mounting it would do... :)
<yacoob> BonBonTheJon, is there a way to quickly mount such thing from konq, or do I need to drop to cli?
<BonBonTheJon> yacoob: I'm not seeing an easier way in konq
<cryptonic> could someone help me with getting right access to my external hardrive
<cryptonic> its partitioned in fat or ntfs
<Putero> i think that i has found a bug on amule. Somebody has edgy with amule?
<Hawkwind> Putero: Try asking in #Ubuntu+1 since that is the Edgy channel
<quilzo> does anyone know in which file xorg is initialised?
<quilzo> x11*
<quilzo> x11perf even
<quilzo> doesn't seem like it
<jonatan> quilzo, you could try #debian , it might be the same file
<jonatan> or maybe not
<jonatan> you /could/ try to grep recursively for xorg :P
<arriesp_> xao gente
<arriesp_> xao gente
<MasterEvilAce> when is 6.10 supposed to go final? sometime in december?
<BonBonTheJon> MasterEvilAce: Oct 26th, I believe
<BonBonTheJon> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<BonBonTheJon> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<MasterEvilAce> Wow, no way.. That's soon. Thanks BonBon
<BonBonTheJon> MasterEvilAce: you know what the numbers in 6.10 mean
<MasterEvilAce> ?
<BonBonTheJon> MasterEvilAce: the first number is the year since 2000, then the second number is the month, so Oct 2006
<jonatan> so the next release after edgy will be 7.4 ?
<quilzo> when I start x11perf -all in tty1, i get "unable to open display ", why?
<MasterEvilAce> Oh, I did not know that. I was wondering why the numbers seemed a bit weird. Good tip
<BonBonTheJon> jonatan: yes, 7.04 is going to be called Feisty Fawn
<MasterEvilAce> What a lame name
<quilzo> why does no one know :(
<quilzo> think they'll know in #debian or #ubuntu ?
<jonatan> give it a try ?
<BonBonTheJon> quilzo: sorry, try and see
<quilzo> k
<MasterEvilAce> is KDE4 shooting for a specific release date? I am wondering if I should format for 6.10 final, or wait until KDE4 is released, and maybe format in april (assuming the next kubuntu will include KD4)
<BonBonTheJon> MasterEvilAce: yeah, kde4 is coming out around april 07
<JosefK> http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/
<MasterEvilAce> BonBonTheJon: So Kubuntu probably won't support it for another year, then? I'm sure they'd want to test for a stable release...
<JosefK> http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-4.0-release-plan.html
<jonatan> hmmm
<BonBonTheJon> MasterEvilAce: kde4 is going to be a major overhawl, so they will probably take time
<MasterEvilAce> I see, I see. I'll format for this upcoming kubuntu then
<BonBonTheJon> MasterEvilAce: you can upgrade to new versions as they come out
<MasterEvilAce> BonBonTheJon: Yeah, but I've got some oddities that I need to get rid of.. I've been doing update/upgrade fairly often, and that has caused some weird things to happen
<mando> hello
<mando> quick question
<mando> i ran a full upgrade and installed a few applications like wine and abiword etc.
<mando> now the storage media drives hda1 and hda2 have lost their names
<carlos> hello people
<mando> they;re displayed as  hda1 and ha2 instead of the names they were given
<mando> and the xgl seems to have a problem
<mando> the login box have no borders around username and password
<carlos> does someone now how to use sopcast with mplayer?
<petter_> yo
<lugburz> ahooi
<lugburz> ich hab soeben kubuntu installiert
<lugburz> und bin echt grner als grn hinter den ohren ;)
<lugburz> wie mounte ich meine ntfs festplatte?
<lugburz> ich hab as von nem verzeichnis gelesen
<lugburz> und zwar...
<dek_> how do I delete console history?
<petter_> does anyone here know how to install OADL Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary on Kubuntu dapper? OALD is said to work on Redhat
<lugburz> ach kagge...
<petter_> keep to English
<yamal> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<petter_> English please
<roberto_> hi
<roberto_> there's someone here?
<DHGE> lugburz: man mount google nach fstab
<carlos> oh god!
<BadRabbit320> Anyone know how to make my scrollbars wider(other than decreasing screen resolution)?
<ironcladlou> Why can't I remote desktop into my Windows XP box from KDE using Krdc? If I enter the host name in the box, the Connect button is greyed out. If I use rdp:/ from konq, it tries and fails to connect
<ironcladlou> what am I missing here? RDP works fine to it through Gnome and from other windows boxes
<ubuntu> hi
<cellofellow> ironcladlou: you have to put the protocol name in krdc too. vnc or rpd
<dek_> how do I delete console history?
<ubuntu> i'm  calling from kubunto live cd   i'm not installing the OS  working from the cd  hhhh
<ubuntu> that's great  hhhhh
<ironcladlou> cellofellow: gotcha. it still fails. "Connection attempt to host failed." this is with either the actual host name or the IP
<ironcladlou> wait!
<ironcladlou> scratch that. it works via IP
<Mez_> Mez: ping
<ironcladlou> with rdp:/x.x.x.x
<cellofellow> ironcladlou: if you don't have dns or /etc/hosts set up, hostnames won't resolve
<ironcladlou> cellofellow: alright. thanks for the help. i love it when the problems are simple :)
<yacoob> Hmmm.
<cellofellow> ironcladlou: me too :-)
<yacoob> amarok now plays mp3, but fails to use musicbrainz for tag filling.
<yacoob> anything more needed?
<Frederick> folk wich package do I need to have libSDL.la?
<yacoob> wiki saves the day, thankyou... :D
<BadRabbit320> could someone at least respond with "no way" or "can't understand your problem" so I know whether anyone is seeing my request for help?
<iradio> I can't seem to access samba servers. When I put in the address, it just says 0 files and folders. It should be asking me for a username and password
<Mez> !wikipedia astroturfing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wikipedia astroturfing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<petter_> hi
<andhy> hi i have problem with kwalletmanager - it don't start automaticly when i run it manually it store all my passwords but after system restart it loose all of them - any suggestion ?
<BadRabbit320> Anyone know how to make my scrollbars wider(other than decreasing screen resolution)?
<klerfayt> BadRabbit320: system setting>appearance>style>configure>scrollbars and sliders
<klerfayt> BadRabbit320: *system settings
<agustin> hola alguien de tampico
<OuTiMe> Hi
<dvayanu> hi
<dvayanu> my kernel hangs during boot with 4gb ram on core2duo 2.4
<yacoob> hmmm
<dvayanu> 2.6.19-rc2-mm1
<yacoob> if I install kubuntu 6.06, packages from main are "frozen" - only security updates
<dvayanu> if i disable memory remapping on the board it works, but i see 3gb only
<yacoob> is universum and multiversum also frozen, or are they moving target?
<BadRabbit320> klerfayt  Thank you!!!
<yacoob> ....anyone? :)
<dragonflyseven> Hey guys, what is the difference between Edgy Eft RC, and the final release? ie: should I upgrade now, or wait?
<yacoob> dragonflyseven, RC means 'release candidate'. So there may be dragons.
<yacoob> Er, bugs.
<TheGateKeeper> dragonflyseven: final release will hopefully have a few less bugs
<dragonflyseven> Yeah... But can those bugs be fixed by updating?
<TheGateKeeper> I should imagine they issue updates that do exactly that
<dragonflyseven> OK. The thing is, I have a black CD now, and I might not by the 26th, so I think I will do it. I am doing a reinstall, since I am still using the first version I installed, which was originally using GNOME. There are a lot of things I don't need like that, so I am reinstalling.
<dragonflyseven> blank CD*
<jasonmog> how do i reinstall grub? vista overwrote the MBR. i'm using kubuntu for linux but i can't get in to it any more. my hard disk is split into 3 partitions for xp, vista, kubuntu in that order
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> what do i have to do to get a tv card to work? what do i have to install?
<Ace2016> i just installed kubuntu
<Novh> hey guys
<Ace2016> hey
<Novh> why cant i launch emacs with katapult?
<Ace2016> its not installed?
<Ace2016> :D
<yacoob> jasonmog, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows could be of use ;)
<Novh> ofc it is =p
<Novh> i have to run it via the kmenu all the time :(
<dvayanu> can i run two different firefox installations with the same user at the same time?
<dragonflyseven> <whine>My download speed here is slow!</whine>
<dragonflyseven> dvayanu: not on windows...
* emav is away:    .
<jasonmog> thank you
<fdoving> !away > emav_away
<BadRabbit320> klerfayt found it, but not listed as toolbars and Sliders...toolbar only, no way i'm seeing to make them wider.  any more thoughts?
<magicmike> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
* emav_away is back.
<klerfayt> BadRabbit320: oops I thought you needed scrollbars wider
<klerfayt> BadRabbit320: rightclick on toolbars
<Ace2016> why is mythtv not in kubuntu repos?
<jon_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Novh> Hm
<Novh> What happens if i connect my laptop (this one) that is running kubuntu, with my stationary that is running Win XP?
<Novh> i wanna download some music
<AdamKili> stationary?
<AdamKili> ....desktop?
<Novh> call it what you want mate
<User_linux> The module could not be loaded, how can I manage my user accounts now??????????? Many other modules refuse to load
<AdamKili> Novh: how are u connecting them?
<Darth_Tux> hi all, how do i unmount all drives when using the live CD so i can partition the hdd?
<Ace2016> mplayer is not in my repos, do i have to enable dapper repos too? i installed 6.10 RC about half an hour ago
<Novh> with a TP
<Novh> straight
<TheGateKeeper> Darth_Tux: use umount but if you are using a livecd I would not have thought that they would be mounted unless you diliberatly mounted them
<Novh> so
<Novh> anyone?  =D
<BadRabbit320> klerfaytr r-click not available, but I DID find it in "configure" for "widget Style" as "Scrollbar Width"
<TheGateKeeper> !repos > Ace2016
<AdamKili> sorry i know nothing about TP, but i connected over a wireless lan network and transfered 10 GB of music overnight.
<BadRabbit320> klerfayt Thanks for getting me there
<fdoving> Novh: if you anable internet connection sharing on the windows box, you'll probably get internet :)
<Darth_Tux> TheGateKeeper: i didnt mount them and when i use umount it says it isnt mounted according to mtab, qyparted wont resize the partitions because it is mounted
<Novh> i have internet :)
<Novh> i just wanna transfer some files from desktop (win xp) -> laptop (kubuntu)
<TheGateKeeper> Darth_Tux: odd, what livecd are you using?
<BadRabbit320> klerfayt 9would've liked to pick "how wide" i wanted them, but at least I can see them now!
<Darth_Tux> TheGateKeeper: kubuntu
<fdoving> Novh: ok, connect them and just do it :) you can browse to smb:/ with konqueror
<Novh> ah
<Novh> coolt
<Novh> -t
<TheGateKeeper> Darth_Tux: use GParted livedcd or http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<TheGateKeeper> Darth_Tux: there might be a boot option with the kubuntu cd but I don't what it is
<dragonflyseven> Is there a hot key to open the KMenu? I just assigned win + l to it, but it would be better if it was just win
<Ace2016> Thanks
<julius> guden
<ubuntu> how do i boot into my hard disk using a live cd?
<julius> just do it in your cd laufwerk
<TheGateKeeper> ubuntu: you mean chroot?
<julius> kann hier jemand auch deutsch???
<julius> haaaaallllloooooo
<TheGateKeeper> !dr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGateKeeper> !de
<Darth_Tux> TheGateKeeper: problem is i am using it on a mac
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Nighty99> Hi all
<Ace2016> Hi
<TheGateKeeper> Darth_Tux: hmmm sorry I have no experience with macs, I avoid them like the plague
<grayeul> What should /etc/apt/apt.conf (or other file) be set to in order to have apt-get go to Edgy RC ?
<campbch> ello
<scion> hi
<scion> how is things
<TheGateKeeper> grayeul: /etc/sources.list and I think you replace dapper with edge, but might be best to check the wiki site
<scion> hello TheGateKeeper
<flexan> hello
<grayeul> TheGateKeeper:OK... except Im running Edgy (new install) but apt-get is asking for CD...
<grayeul> TheGateKeeper: Ah.. maybe it checks CD first, because there is a cdrom line in sources.list
<flexan> is this the correct place to ask for some assistance booting the kubuntu 6.10 RC livecd? i've been searching docs/google/wiki/forums all day
<TheGateKeeper> grayeul: yep comment it out :-)
<TheGateKeeper> hi scion
<grayeul> TheGateKeeper: Yep, that worked, thanks!
<scion> flexan: what probs you having?
<TheGateKeeper> grayeul: np :-)
<flexan> well. after the load/booting etc. i get a nice light blue screen and a little bit of black corruption here and there. mouse cursor works
<scion> brb... time for a smoke
<flexan> no icons or anything
<scion> flexan: is this after an install?
<flexan> no this is booting live
<scion> ouch!
<flexan> hehe
<flexan> i;ve tried vga safe mode
<flexan> same result
<scion> did uyou try do a media test, to see if the disk is ok?
<scion> brb
<flexan> yes i did
<flexan> ok scion
<TheGateKeeper> flexan: #ubuntu+1 is another place you could ask
<Novh_> hey
<Novh_> i tried
<Novh_> but it wont work >_>
<gun_>  ?
<User_linux> The module could not be loaded, how can I manage my user accounts now??????????? Many other modules refuse to load
<LjL> !ru > gun_
<flexan> hmm is that a better place to ask for assistance theGateKeeper?
<TheGateKeeper> for edge at the moment, probable until it is fully released
<flexan> ok.
<flexan> thank you
<Novh> i tried
<TheGateKeeper> flexan: just hope you find a fix :-)
<Novh> I tried connecting my 2 computers but it wont work :c
<Novh> is there any firewall in Kubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> Novh: yep called iptables
<flexan> thanks. quick question. i am on an amd 64 x2. and want to do gaming with cedega, should I be trying to get the x386 or 64bit version working?
<TheGateKeeper> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) For more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<flexan> i'm currently trying both.
<Novh> ah
<flexan> with similar boot problems
<Novh> because when i open Samba it says there are no workgroups in my local area network
<Novh> may be caused by an enabled firewall
<Novh> im trying to transfer stuff from win xp to kubuntu
<Novh> as i mentioned earlier
<TheGateKeeper> flexan: what I do know is you need to install 32bit apps for flash & codecs to work
<TheGateKeeper> flexan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<LjL> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line) or firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing)
<LjL> uh
<flexan> thanks TGK
<TheGateKeeper> Novh: you should be able to browse the network using konqueror
<Novh> i tried
<Novh> isnt it
<Novh> smb://computer
<TheGateKeeper> Novh: I have never done anything with iptables & I can see windows shares on my local network
<Novh> :c
<LjL> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command, or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<LjL> oh, finally
<Novh> TheGateKeeper:
<Novh> i have to use Samba, right?
<Novh> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<TheGateKeeper> konquror has a samba client builtin
<Novh> yea, when i run that it cant find any workgroups in my lan
<Novh> or something
<nabil_> hey guys someone pls help me to get my ati radeon mobility x1300 running in kubuntu
<nabil_> i need 1280x800
<nabil_> am a new guy
<larsivi> are there any gui network settings tool in edgy that can handle wpa2 ?
<scion> nabil_: you want a resolution of 1280x800?
<nabil_> pls help me in configuring my ati adaptor
<nabil_> yes pls
<scion> ok
<nabil_> and even the screen saver crawls
<scion> nabil_: press Alt+F2 and type kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<User_linux> The module could not be loaded, how can I manage my user accounts now??????????? Many other modules refuse to load
<adam^> Hi
<scion> scroll down about halfway and you will see the display driver... tell me what it says
<Xal2> Hi
<scion> hello Xal2
<Xal2> Does the latest version of Kubuntu to download have the latest kernel?
<brainless> ...[installer]  Copying files (28:00 minutes remaining)... 88%... :)
<proog> hello, when i try to play a midi file with kmid, it gives the error "Could not open /dev/sequencer. Probably there is another program using it". can anyone help me get midi to work in kubuntu?
<flavio> hi all
<scion> nabil_: i'd image it is some sort of ATI card you have?
<brainless> it took me 6 hours to get there but here we are =)
<scion> *imagine
<flavio> check this design for the Kubuntu homepage
<flavio> http://flavio.tordini.org/kubuntu-restyling/
<User_linux> The module could not be loaded, how can I manage my user accounts now??????????? Many other modules refuse to load
<flavio> let me know if you find any problem
<Hawkwind> User_linux: Please stop repeating yourself every couple of minutes
<nabil_> scion it says Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480
<nabil_> yeah is there a solution to this
<Ash-Fox> What is that application called, that lets you run a xserver in a window in a current xserver?
<Hawkwind> User_linux: Also, you might state what you're doing, what you've tried, what you want to do and be specific
<Hawkwind> Ash-Fox: Xnest ?
<Ash-Fox> Hawkwind, could be. I can't remember *tries* :)
<nabil_> scion ...any soln to this ati resolution
<scion> nabil_: what is the make and model of your card? i'd think it is a drive issue
<nabil_> yeah it is ati mobility radeon x1300 in my laptop
<User_linux> system configuration, the users & groups module could not be loaded
<scion> nabil_: ok i had issues with ati a while ago... hang on a sec and i'll do a bit o reseach!
<zorglu_> flavio: the 'duplicate image' issue is no more there in my 3.5.2 browser
<nabil_> sure
<Xal2> Is it possible for me to compile my own kernel on another computer to add to a linux live CD?
<flavio> zorglu: great!
<flavio> zorglu: that's what i wanted to hear!
<zorglu_> flavio: :)
<Hawkwind> flavio: The problem still exists in 3.5.3 though
<proog> anyone knows about my problem with /dev/sequencer?
<Ash-Fox> Hawkwind, thankyou :)
<flavio> Hawkind: really?
<Hawkwind> Ash-Fox: No problem
<Hawkwind> flavio: Yep.  Viewing it now and the image is duplicated still
<flavio> Hawkind: did you refresh the page?
<Hawkwind> flavio: Yes.  Besides that, I just rebooted my computer about 5 minutes ago
<flavio> Hawkind: ok :)
<flavio> Hawkind: It's a nasty bug...
<Hawkwind> flavio: Hah, yes it is
<scion> nabil_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<nabil_> yeah..
<petter_> hi peeps
<flavio> Hawkind: apart from that i think it's complete now
<nabil_> i'll follow this ?
<scion> yeah and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=9023914
<petter_> anyone running OALD on their KUBUNTU?
<nabil_> scion..thanx bro..will chk this out
<scion> nabil_: ati is not supported very well in linux... they kinda suck ass actually
<flexan> hello again
<petter_> Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary OALD
<Hawkwind> flavio: Besides that image problem it looks perfect in konqueror just like it does in swiftfox
<nabil_> yah i know but it supports in slackware linux...
<flavio> Hawkind: swiftfox? :D
<nabil_> i tried a slackware the other day called myah os
<Ash-Fox> Drat, can't get xnest to use a backing store of it's own
<flexan> do the alternate CD's allow live booting? I can't get the 64-bit or x86 CD to booth in regular or safe mode
<Hawkwind> flavio: Yes, much faster and less memory intensive than firefox.  Find it at:  http://getswiftfox.com
<flavio> Hawkind: never heard about it
<petter_> any lucky OALD users out there?
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: they are from mozilla or distinct ?
<flavio> Hawkwind: I'm checking it out
<Hawkwind> zorglu_: Read the page, it tells you all about it and how it works and where it comes from
<petter_> flexan: hi
<zorglu_> Hawkwind: ok, i will test it :)
<scion> nabil_: let me know the outcome
<nabil_> yeah goint through it ...and surely be back
<flavio> Hawkwind: are u native english speaker?
<flavio> Hawkwind: i need some help with some text
<Hawkwind> flavio: Yes I am
<flavio> Hawkwind: great! what do you think about: "Feel like contributing?"
<flavio> Hawkwind: is it correct?
<BadRabbit320> so if I want to try swiftfox, how do I 9or do I) need to get rid of firefox?
<Hawkwind> flavio: Yes, that is a proper sentence/question
<flavio> Hawkwind: i mean if you think it sounds right in the context
<flavio> Hawkwind: is it better than "How to help"
<Hawkwind> flavio: If it were me, I'd change it to:  Do you wish to contribute?
<Hawkwind> Or 'Would you like to contribute' or 'Would you like to help'
<flavio> Hawkwind: ok thank you
<flavio> Hakwind: it's for me to choose, my english is very basic
<flavio> Hakwind: it's hard for me to choose, my english is very basic
<Hawkwind> flavio: No problem
<Hawkwind> I personally would use 'Would you like to contribute?'
<flavio> Hawkwind: uploaded
* gnomefreak brb contributing to adding nails in my coffin with smokes :)
<some0ne> Is there a Flash 9 Debian package out there yet?
<some0ne> I'd use Gnash, but . . they don't have video down yet, damn.
<Hawkwind> some0ne: No
<Hawkwind> some0ne: Flash 9 is easy to install.  All you have to do is copy one file to a directory, restart your browser
<zorglu_> !flash9
<some0ne> Yeah I did that.
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<some0ne> mm 'k
<zorglu_> seveas made a .deb
<Hawkwind> flavio: Looks great
<User_linux> thanks for not helping
<flavio> someone: http://www.adobe.com/go/fp9_update_b1_installer_linuxplugin
<flavio> flavio: it's not a deb
<flavio> someone: it's not a deb
<Seveas> <Hawkwind> some0ne: No <-- yes there is 
<flavio> someone: but just extract the .so in ~/.mozilla/plugins and you're done
<Hawkwind> Seveas: Hah, thanks as I hadn't seen the update to the fact :-)
<jende_> Howdy...*ggg*
<Seveas> it's only been there for 3 days or so :
<Hawkwind> Hey there jende_
<andhy> i have problems with kwalletmanager - don't start automaticly, runing manually storing all password/usernames but ... when i restart system wallet is empty
<BadRabbit320> if I want to try swiftfox, how do I(or do I) need to get rid of firefox?
<flavio> Seveas: thank you for your packages Seveas
<Hawkwind> BadRabbit320: No.  Just install it and run swiftfox instead of firefox
<jende_> Hawkwind: what a day
<flavio> Seveas: i use freenx packaged by you
<Hawkwind> BadRabbit320: It uses all the config files for firefox
<Hawkwind> andhy: Dapper or Edgy ?
<jende_> Hawkwind: all day long, just stress...grrrr...
<flavio> Seveas: it's the only package that really works
<Hawkwind> jende_: Heh.  Welcome to life :P
<andhy> Hawkwind: on dapper first and now on edgy
<some0ne> Saveas Oh didn't see that.
<Un4givn1> Ubunto or Kubunto ... which is best for normal everyday use with wine?
<Hawkwind> andhy: Supposedly the problem is fixed in Edgy in KDE 3.5.5
<jende_> Hawkwind: at about noon I did get a call from one of my clients that the nezwork is not working anymore, cause the server seems to be down
<Hawkwind> Un4givn1: Both the same.  One uses Gnome, the other uses KDE
<flavio> Un4givn1: your question caused my head to explode!
<andhy> Hawkwind: isn't :) i test it today ;)
<Un4givn1> Hawkwind: which one does wine like best?
<Hawkwind> Un4givn1: Neither, they are both the same
<scion> Un4givn1: if you ask here you will be answered kubuntu, if you ask in ubuntu channel you will be answered ubuntu... its kinda a matter of personal preference!
<Hawkwind> andhy: Might ask in #Ubuntu+1 then as that is the Edgy channel and maybe they know a fix or something
<BadRabbit320> Hawkwind thanks.  yes, i'm a noob but I've learned a lot(in my mind...) by lurking... but sometimes ya gotta ask
<Un4givn1> gnome & kde handle wine the same way
<scion> yes
<Un4givn1> hadn't had much luck w/ ubunto and wine for some reason...
<jende_> Hawkwind: and guess what...it was just worse, cause the cleaner upplugged the UPC
<andhy> Hawkwind: i'll try - thanks :)
<Hawkwind> jende_: Ouch!
<scion> Un4givn1: what you tryin to install
<Un4givn1> wine so i can play halflife
<jende_> Hawkwind: it took me ages to recover the lot...and that on a saturday
<scion> hehe
<scion> did you try the guide on linuxgamers?
<jende_> magicmike: still alive?
<Un4givn1> can try it, hadn't been on irc 4 ever it seems..
<scion> worked for me with counterstrike
<scion> i get you link now
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: remind me to bug Seveas later please
<Seveas> gnomefreak, ?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: About ?
* Seveas gets the bugsquasher
<scion> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games
* jonatan is SOOO tempted to deregister from quantum mechanics
<jonatan> doing 150 CAT at the moment
<Un4givn1> thanks
<jonatan> oops, wrong chan
<jonatan> sorry : )
<scion> np
<BadRabbit320> how can I copy favorites(bookmarks) from a jumpdrive into firefox or swiftfox? a srch didn't show the bookmarks I already saved
<Hawkwind> BadRabbit320: locate bookmarks.bak   if you kept the original file
<dvayanu> can i somehow check which process is blocking a device?
<BadRabbit320> Hawkwind thanks again
<zorglu_> dvayanu: some funky fuser would do
<zorglu_> dvayanu: fdoving is good with fuser
<zorglu_> dvayanu: he has been idle for 1h10m tho
<dvayanu> i have the problem that xmms tells me that /dev/dsp is busy
<LjL> what about lsof as well
<zorglu_> LjL: yep, just have to know the proper option :)
<zorglu_> and i dont :)
<dvayanu> i had the same problem with the same install on another pc, but it was sufficent to chmod it to a+rw
<LjL> zorglu_: bah, i'd just try typing "lsof | grep devicename" :)
<LjL> like lsof | grep dsp
<dvayanu> LjL: none
<Hawkwind> BadRabbit320: No problem
<zorglu_> dvayanu: this smell like oss conflict, can you make xmms use alsa ?
<dvayanu> zorglu: noatun uses alsa, right? i'll check whether it works
<zorglu_> i dunno about noatun and alsa
<zorglu_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<zorglu_> just in case it helps
<dvayanu> got it
<dvayanu> it was a hanging artsd
<dvayanu> moving on to next problem (i love my installation)... what can be a reason that out of three identical sata harddrives only two are recognized?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<dvayanu> bios shows 3, windows shows 3, but i only have sd1 and sdb
<dvayanu> s/sd1/sda
<kaatil> yo
<scion> word up homie
<Ash-Fox> Is there any way I can force backing store ONLY for one particular window or just in Xnest?
<yamal> dvayanu: all drives on the same sata controller?
<dvayanu> yes
<kaatil> nothin much it just that my dsl modem disconnect to internet too often.. prehap it break down.. (i guess i need new dsl modem device now.. bah)
<dvayanu> yamal: yes
<kaatil> or it my isp that goes haywire
<scion> anyone good with grub? when i go to rescue mode root logs in automatically... i wanna stop this
<Ash-Fox> scion, most people just set a password on grub, so the only option people can use without a password is the default.
<scion> ??
<Ash-Fox> !!
<scion> Ash-Fox: this is by default tho
<scion> i did not set it
<JohnFlux> how do I reinstall the default configuration files etc for a package?
<Ash-Fox> And you're not reading what I said.
<scion> not very secure at all
<morphish> is there a good K app that can do image processing, or should i stick to gimp?
<JohnFlux> like doing  apt-get remove --purge   then reinstalling?
<Ash-Fox> Or at least you're not understanding it.
<scion> sorry!
<scion> but thats kinda the same as a BIOS password
<ltmon> morphish: try out Krita
<scion> i'll take the BIOS password option instead!
<Ash-Fox> scion, the bios password option doesn't block people from changing the default boot option
<morphish> ltmon: aye, let's see what it can do
<Ash-Fox> It only blocks access to the BIOS, or to the computer entirely.
<scion> they cannot get the grub screen until they enter the bios pass first tho
<zorglu_> scion: the bios option doesnt prevent me from opening the box and get the disk to modify it :)
<cox377> does anyone here stream media from another computer using something like armork etc?
<Ash-Fox> 'They' you say.
<scion> they being flatmates lol
<scion> or the MPAA lmao
<scion> ah sure never mind!
<Xal2> In order to create my own kubuntu live CD with a custom kernel, is it possible to get the kernel patches applied to kubuntu releases?
<Valombre> Hey, Celeste ? :(
<zorglu_> Xal2: likely, ask on #ubuntu-kernel
<jende_> zorglu_: howdy
<bobesponja> hey
<zorglu_> Xal2: maybe in the source .deb of the kernel if there is any
<zorglu_> jende_: hi
<Xal2> ok
<bobesponja> is there a tool on kubuntu to detect and mount smb shares?
<zorglu_> hi... for the second time today :)
<david_edmundson> Xal2: there's a particular program for making debian live CD's from deb pacakages
<david_edmundson> hold on
<david_edmundson> bobesponja: smb4k
<ltmon> bobesponja: I use smb4k
<david_edmundson> bobesponja: or tell knoqueror to go to smb:/
<Xal2> david_edmundson, do you know if the daily kernel builds for ubuntu are with the latest kernel?
<jende_> zorglu_: one comes back...;-)
<otaku-san> zorglu_: you still on?
<otaku-san> hehehe
<david_edmundson> Xal2: what?
<zorglu_> :)
<Xal2> nm, I'll ask in the kernel channel, probably more appropriate to ask there.
<bobesponja> I get smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<david_edmundson> ok, I thought you were making your own kerenel
<david_edmundson> (make sure you use make-kpkg)
<bobesponja> how can I install smbmnt as suid root?
<Xal2> Well, would I need the kernel patches?
<ltmon> bobesponja: I don't think so, unless you are getting some kind of failure
<ltmon> I didn't have to
<Xal2> or would the latest kernel from kernel.com be alright? I just need a way to get into Linux.
<david_edmundson> bobesponja: it does it by default
<bobesponja> ltmon: well I do :/
<otaku-san> zorglu_: Flash 9 is a bit more faster then 7...but it still has where the feedback is a bit jumpy...especially on games..do you think this is something to do with a dependency?
<david_edmundson> Xal2: you're probably best with the one fm the ubntu guys
<ltmon> iin any case "sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/smbmount"
<Xal2> I replaced mobos, reinstalled windows, and now I cannot use a live Cd because it's not compatible with the IDE controller on my new board.
<david_edmundson> Xal2: though the one from kernel.org is pretty much the same
<Xal2> Meh, they're not talking.
<Xal2> oh ok
<david_edmundson> main difference we'll be the initial .config file
<david_edmundson> (list of modules to include/not include) which you're changing anyway
<Xal2> alright
<zorglu_> otaku-san: no idea :) what about the video playing ? the video from google takes a lot of cpu for me and they buffer the whole file even video of 1h30m....
<Xal2> that's easy enough
<zorglu_> otaku-san: the flash7 i meant
<jende_> magical_trevsky: hello???
<bobesponja> ltmon: now I get libsmb based programs must *NOT* be setuid root.
<jende_> magicmike: hello???
<magical_trevsky> jende_, 
<JosefK> bobesponja: might be easier to fix it in sudoers?
<jende_> magical_trevsky: oops, sorry I meant magicalmike
<magical_trevsky> no worries :p
<zorglu_> Xal2: you need that only to install it on your own box ?!?
<ltmon> bobesponja: weird... let me have a look at my setup
<Xal2> Yes
<otaku-san> zorglu_: vids do the same thing...probably something it depends on is a older version and it needs a newer one...or it's not exactly right...or... the possibility could be endless
<zorglu_> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Xal2> I need a way to reinstall GRUB for one, and then I can compile my own kernel once I'm on my box
<Xal2> I don't want to reinstall the OS
<bobesponja> how do I rollback the sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/smbmount ?
<zorglu_> Xal2: you knew those links ? may be of help
<JosefK> u-s
<ltmon> sudo chmod u-s /usr/bin/smbmount
<david_edmundson> bobesponja: sudo chmod u-s /usr/.....
<Xal2> That probably wouldn't work with the current release.
<Xal2> Like I said, my IDE controller does not work with the current Linux kernel on Kubuntu live CD
<zorglu_> otaku-san: hmm toobad
<david_edmundson> ouchy,
<Xal2> It's not a big deal, just some work for me.
<david_edmundson> that's a good attitude to have
<bobesponja> ok I did 'sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/smbmnt' instead of 'sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/smbmount' and it seems ok
<Xal2> It's all a learning experience ^^
<ltmon> bobesponja: check the following packages are installed - samba, samba-common, libsmbclient, smbclient, smbfs
<david_edmundson> Xal2: do you have any other live CD's that do work?
<Xal2> I think I'll be alright with the custom live CD guide from Ubuntu.
<Xal2> No
<Xal2> Only in the latest kernel is this controller working, afaik
<TheGateKeeper> Xal2: there are howto's on building a kernel on the ubuntu forums, are you new to linux or an old hand?
<jende_> Xal2: not even a knoppix or kanotix will work?strage...
<bobesponja> ltmon: yes they are cause I usually mount them using the smbmount command as root, I would just like to be able to do that as regular user
<otaku-san> zorglu_: I'll just poke around on google...hehehe
<Xal2> A lot of people are havng trouble with the new Intel P965 boards with JMicron controllers.
<ltmon> ahhh right
<Xal2> TheGateKeeper, I've compiled a few kernels on my own.
<ltmon> bobesponja:: does that mean you have a fstab entry for each share?
<Xal2> The problem will be reinstalling GRUB. I usually run into trouble with that.
<TheGateKeeper> Xal2: :-)
<david_edmundson> Xal2: but compiling a kernel without being able to access the HD...I'm not seeing how you're going to manage that
<TheGateKeeper> what trouble?
<Xal2> I'm certainly not a Linux pro though.
<ArmedGeek> is there currently any reason *not* to upgrade to edgy ?
<Xal2> I have a second computer.
<Xal2> ^^
<david_edmundson> AH!!!!!!!!!!!
<david_edmundson> I should probably have realised that!
<bobesponja> ltmon: I just reenter the full command
<Xal2> or I could have been using VMWare within Windows.
<jende_> TheGateKeeper: howdy
<TheGateKeeper> jende_: hiya
<Xal2> Is GRUB easy to reinstall? I use Windows sometimes, so I have it installed too. With my new board, I had to reinstall Windows, thus removing the GRUB bootloader.
<TheGateKeeper> jende_: how are you doing?
<david_edmundson> no you couldn't. VMWare uses your current hardware, for the most part, so you'd still have the IDE issue. anyway...
<zorglu_> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ltmon> bobesponja: one way you can do it is with an fstab entry, and then setting "user" in the options
<jende_> TheGateKeeper: well, I'm doinf better now...had a horrible kinda day
<zorglu_> Xal2: the above link will help
<jende_> TheGateKeeper: well, I'm doing better now...had a horrible kinda day
<Xal2> thanks ^^
<TheGateKeeper> Xal2: yes it is
<ltmon> bobesponja: can you send me the command you are using to mount also
<Xal2> I wish that guide was out last year.
<bobesponja> ok now the share is mounted in '~/smb4k/MYBOX', is there a way to mount it in media or mnt for every body?
<Xal2> It was a pain to get grub reinstalled. I screwed things up somehow.
<jende_> TheGateKeeper: and you? how are you today?
<ltmon> bobesponja: have a look at the smb4k configuration panel, it has an option for the base mount point
<bobesponja> ltmon: //winxp/sancho    /media/sancho   smbfs   dmask=777,fmask=777   0       0
<bobesponja> that one was in my fstab
<otaku-san> ArmedGeek: not really...it's still a bit beta...but I've seen alot of people with it so...you could try it
<ltmon> bobesponja: add "user" to your fstab entry to allow user mounting and unmounting ("users" for mutliple users), and possibly "uid" and "gid" for user and group permissions
<ArmedGeek> otaku-san: thanks
<ltmon> bobesponja: e.g. users,uid=1000,gid=100
<lyndy_j> hi. i want to resize my partitions.  need help pls...
<otaku-san> ArmedGeek: no prob
<david_edmundson> lyndy_j: what file systems are on there?
<david_edmundson> do you want to keep what's on all of them?
<lyndy_j> NTFS (with win xp  on it) and ext 3 (i think) with linux
<fille> Yellow
<lyndy_j> i want to decrease the Win part and increase the linux one
<david_edmundson> good man.
<david_edmundson> ok, we can't resize a partition if there are any blocks at the end
<otaku-san> ext 4 is coming out soon isn't it?
<david_edmundson> you know disk degfragmentation tool in Windows?
<david_edmundson> you see all the stripes?
<lyndy_j> yea
<david_edmundson> we can't make it smaller than the left hand most stripe
<david_edmundson> that represents physical data on the disk
<lyndy_j> ok
<lyndy_j> well its 73% free at the moment
<david_edmundson> a partition shows where one FS starts and ends, we can't have it start before the end of the data as it'd go mental
<lyndy_j> surely i can use some of that ??
<david_edmundson> yeah, problem is NTFS tends to scatter some files
<lyndy_j> ahh, i see
<david_edmundson> meh..let's just go with it, and see what it says
<Hydra> hi
<david_edmundson> lyndy_j: open a program called qtparted
<david_edmundson> if you haven't got it, install it
<lyndy_j> where can i find it? it doesn't appear in applications
<Bob_> marian !!
<lyndy_j> although adept says it is installed
<Bob_> marc !!
<david_edmundson> press alt+f2 and type in qtparted
<zorglu_> !kbuildsyscoca
<ubotu> If your kmenu is out of date, like after installing an application and not founding it in kmenu, you should type "kbuildsyscoca" in a terminal to update it. It will rebuild the kde configuration cache.
<david_edmundson> it's probably hidden in system or somewhere
<marc_> Bob...!!
<zorglu_> lyndy_j: see the last ubotu message
<Bob_> Oui !!
<Hydra> can someone tell me if the kubuntu installer supports FAKERAID-0 yet?  I have three machines here, one nforce3, one nforce4 one via k8t800pro all running raid-0
<david_edmundson> zorglu_: are you the resident helpful guy then, you seem to be always here :-D
<marc_> C'est qui ???
<zorglu_> david_edmundson: im a bot :)
<david_edmundson> damnit, I knew it
<Bob_> C'est moi, Bob !!
<lyndy_j> it says "could not run the specified program"
<zorglu_> marc_: he is somebody speaking english :)
<david_edmundson> really?
<david_edmundson> that's mental
<david_edmundson> fire up a console
<marc_> I cna;t seem to play any DVD's....
<Bob_> No Prob ..
<david_edmundson> let's go into a language I understand
<lyndy_j> <david_edmundson>ok
<bobesponja> ltmon: //winxp/sancho    /media/sancho   smbfs users,uid=1000, gid=100   0       0 I get line 27 in /etc/fstab is bad
<Bob_> ok
<ubuntu> hola gentita
<Bob_> hola !!
<david_edmundson> ..the only reason I help people on here, is because I like the "BING" noise konversation makes when people type my name
<ubuntu> hi people
<marc_> any helpful tips to get DVD's playing on Ubuntu,...
<Bob_> It's easy !!
<zorglu_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  -  libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<zorglu_> !codecs
<lyndy_j> sory im relatively new to IRC
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorglu_> may be of use too
<david_edmundson> damn. zorglu_if you are a bot, I hope the source is GPL. it's pretty elite.
<marc_> I think I downloaded every codec known to man...and still no go.
<david_edmundson> marc_: the codec you need is libdvdcss
<Hydra> anyone know the answer to my fakeraid question?
<marc_> I'm dying to see my DVD copy of Pinky and The Brain.
<zorglu_> Hydra: i dont...
<Xal2> Hmm, I'm making this custom live CD, and am purging a few things. I try to remove bluez-utils for instance, and it says it will also remove kubuntu-desktop*
<marc_> David...I will see I have not already tried that one...it looks familiar. But I will double check.
<Xal2> Is it removing the entire kubuntu-desktop package, or just that element?
<david_edmundson> Xal2: in short it's fine
<Xal2> ok
<CNE158_2> ok
<lyndy_j> david_edmundson:what do i do in console?
<david_edmundson> Xal2: kubuntu desktop is what's called a metapackage, it contains nothing, but depends on everything in kubuntu so it all get's installed
<Xal2> oh ok
<david_edmundson> lyndy_j: now type qtparted
<ltmon> bobesponja: an example from my fstab...
<lyndy_j> david_edmundson: it says COMMAND NOT FOUND
<ltmon> /Imp/backup /home/ltmon/Work/Imp-Backup smbfs noauto,username=xxxx,password=xxxx,users,uid=1000,gid=100  0 0
<david_edmundson> bah, type "sudo apt-get install qtparted"
<david_edmundson> (I tried to tab complete that in here :-$ )
<bobesponja> ltmon: thanx
<ltmon> bobesponja: i can't see the problem with yours :(
<lyndy_j> david_edmundson: ok. wasn't installed . will install it now . sry
<david_edmundson> it's alright. I can't understand what adept says either
<lyndy_j> david_edmundson: got it now. thanks
<david_edmundson> now fire it up..(will require root, so do sudo qtparted)
<Hydra> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=270493&highlight=raid-0
<lyndy_j> got it open
<Hydra> ^ the last post.  edgy ships with an old version of dmraid :(
<david_edmundson> lyndy_j: let me fire it up, hold on
<david_edmundson> ok..I think it should be just a question of clicking the partition and selectign resize
<Hydra> come on kubuntu guys, sort this out!  raid-0 is very popular these days, pretty much every one i know uses raid-0 for performance these days
<david_edmundson> Hydra: A lot of the "cheap" RAID things are unsported because there's so many
<david_edmundson> software raid is the best long term option
<magicmike> Hey, what up jende?
<lyndy_j> david_edmundson: ok. so i can make NTFS smaller then. I need to make the swap part bigger
<david_edmundson> I doubt you mean you want to make swap bigger
<david_edmundson> make NTFS smaller first
<david_edmundson> swap~=virtual memory in windows
<lyndy_j> david_edmundson: the system crashed earlier and got a message NOT ENOUGH SWAP MEMORY
<david_edmundson> but we have it on a seperate file system so it's faster.
<david_edmundson> oh right
<david_edmundson> then maybe you do !
<david_edmundson> I stand corrected!
<lyndy_j> currently swap is 713 mb
<magicmike> Got that figured out. Hawkwind and Josefk started throwing questions that made me think.
<david_edmundson> should be plenty huge
<magicmike> Thanks, guys.
<yacoob> hm
<yacoob> any estimate when RC turns into release? (edgy I mean)
<ltmon> lyndy_j: that's heaps of swap.... how much physical memory do you have?
* david_edmundson things swap isn't mounted
<david_edmundson> *thinks
<david_edmundson> lyndy_j: type "mount" into a terminal for me
<lyndy_j> david_edmundson: 40 g in total. 23 g for windows. 15.5 for linux
<lyndy_j> david_edmundson: shall i paste the result for you here?
<Xal2> is there a way to determine the current size of a folder and all of its subdirectories?
<ltmon> lyndy_j: type "swapon -s" to check your swap
<LjL> Xal2: du
<JosefK> Xal2: du -ksh .
<Hydra> david_edmundson, nforce3 and nforce3, intel ich5 and ich6 all support raid-0 and are very popular
<Hydra> there should be out-of-the-box support from them (not to mention nforce5/am2 chipsets)
<Hydra> sure, ditch highpoint, promise and silicon image support, but at least get raid-0 support for the main chipsets!
<david_edmundson> silicon image is the main one isn't it?
<Hydra> from/for
<Hydra> david_edmundson, no not really
<david_edmundson> my SATA card arrives monday that's silicon image. (I know that's sata controller not raid controller)
<Hydra> sure, they have a lot of chips installed on other motherboards, but the chipsets need the support first
<ltmon> Hydra: The nvidia ones are really software raid that requires special drivers (e.g. nvraid)  and often don't have Linux drivers anyway (last I looked nvidia didn't... but that was a while back)
<Xal2> The last number the command outputs is the size in kilobytes?
<Hydra> silicon image is who i'd suggest supporting first AFTER regular chipset support
<david_edmundson> Xal2: add -h
<david_edmundson> -h = human readable
<Hydra> followed by highpoint and then promise
<Xal2> ah
#kubuntu 2006-10-22
<Xal2> Wow, squashfs must really do a great job at compressing everything.
<Hydra> ltmon, they all work with DMRAID, It's already known working, just support needs to be added to the INSTALLER ;)
<Hydra> e.g. so we don't have to do all this nonsense that takes ages
<Hydra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<yacoob> is kubuntu going to be released together with ubuntu?
<yacoob> edgy, I mean?
<ltmon> Hydra: ah ok
<ltmon> Hydra: it's just simple softwair raid then, or does it actually link up to the nvidia bios support in any way?
<david_edmundson> yacoob: yeah, that's happened so far with each release
<Hydra> it doesn't use the bios afaik
<yacoob> david_edmundson, good ;> So, next week we should have kubuntu edgy?
<david_edmundson> if all's on time
* david_edmundson is running it now
<david_edmundson> nvidia driver appears to have broke recently though
<yacoob> unless sky falls on our heads, yes ;>
<test_> i am trying to save the grub menu.lst but i dont have write access. how do i save it as root?
<david_edmundson> test_: save it as a different name where you do have access then move it as root
<snottlebocket> hey guys
<Hydra> david_edmundson, should i really be chatting to the ubuntu guys about fakeraid support btw?
<david_edmundson> possibly, it's a bit busier
<david_edmundson> and it's desktop independant
<ltmon> Hydra: you should probably file a feature request for the next release... doubtful any such major change will go into edgy
<Hydra> ltmon, 1 sec...
<test_> david_edmundson: how do i login as root and move it?
<Hydra> hahaha
<Hydra> lol
<Hydra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidSpec
<Hydra> someone filed one in JANUARY!
<ltmon> Hydra: it's not on the discussion list for the next distro meeting (https://features.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-mtv/) although I'm not sure how to get it there
<test_> how do i move a file?
<shadowhywind> how can i extract a 7z (7zip) file?
<Hydra> hmm
<Hydra> let me check that out
<brainless> test_: mv <file> <destination>
<brainless> (in a shell, that is)
<david_edmundson> with the word sudo in front
<david_edmundson> brainless: can you take over, I'm off to bed.
<david_edmundson> night all!
<brainless> sorry, I just popped in ;) sure
<Hydra> i'd go to that meeting if i lived in the states
<brainless> just give me a moment to read the original question...
<Hydra> they need poking in the right direction
<ltmon> test_: obligitary caution: modifying the grub menu.lst may leave your installation a bit broken (but recoverable usually).... be careful ;)
<Hydra> i wonder how many people have tried ubuntu or kubunutu and just given up because it wouldn't detect their hard drives correctly..
<test_> how do i kill job 1
<Hydra> btw, it's the same situation with windows vista and nforce3 and nforce4, but in that case it's nvidia that have to write drivers rather than some random person required to update the installer in this case
<ltmon> test_: that sounds dangerous
<test_> lol
<brainless> Hydra: I'm fighting the desktop-CD-installer atm and if I hadn't used other distros before I'd already given up...
<ltmon> test_: but.... "sudo kill 1"
<test_> oo
<test_> :D
<test_> ltmon: its still in jobs
<Tarantulafudge> Is there a sensor monitor for kde? I can't find ksensors in the repository
<test_> sudo isnt necessary im logged in as root
<ltmon> test_: try "kill -9 1"
<david_edmundson> Tarantulafudge: look into lmsensores
<david_edmundson> *lmsensors
<ltmon> test_: i'll know it works if you go offline ;)
<Hydra> well my download of edgy eft 6.10 rc5 is 80% now
<test_> omfg
<Tarantulafudge> david_edmundson: I know about lm_sensors but ksensors was supposed to be a gui for that
<Hydra> so I'm gonna try it on my nforce3 box shortly
<david_edmundson> it's a gui frontend
<david_edmundson> it still requires all of lm_sensors working, it just takes the results and makes a pretty graph out of it
<Hydra> all i wanna do is do some cross-compiling to get openwrt installed on my ar7 based router...
<melhisedek> when is Edgy stated for release?
<Hydra> *sigh*
<OOD> melhisedek: oct 26
<Hydra> i'm sure i should just go out and buy a new router instead of going to all this trouble...
<TheGateKeeper> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Hydra> wait no!  that's not the right attitutde
<TheGateKeeper> melhisedek: ^^^^
<melhisedek> thx folks
<TheGateKeeper> np :-)
<Hydra> still, time is money and if i was working for 20 and hour sorting out new firmware on my existing router would cost me about 200
<Hydra> and i know i can get a nice router for that much ;)
<danny> can anyone help me with an Xorg problem?
<danny> i've just upgraded to edgy, but I think there is a version mismatch with the display driver
<ltmon> danny: which driver?
<danny> "trident"
<danny> "vga" and "dummy" also don't work
<david_edmundson> danny what do the xorg logs say
<david_edmundson> (tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ltmon> danny: not much experience with those myself :(
<david_edmundson>  /may/ need root
<danny> module ABI major version (0) doesn't match the server's version (1)
<danny> it says the display driver is compiled for 6.99
<danny> obviously edgy is 7.1
<david_edmundson> that's the problem then, the module ABI majoy doesn't match the server version! -obviosuly
<david_edmundson> and with that I really am off to bed.
<danny> sure, but these drivers are from the edgy repo
<Rakzor> Heh, Hello, anyone know how long it should take to install kubuntu on a 40Gb hdd?
<marc_> Rak...maybe 30 - 40 minutes.....not including the Updates after the install.
<marc_> opps..That's for Ubuntu....not sure about Kubuntu...
<Rakzor> It won't be the same?
<marc_> COuld be...I don;t know...is what I'm saying.
<Rakzor> Ah
<jende_> Rakzor: what are you trying to do?
<Rakzor> Trying to install Kubuntu 6.01.6 on a 40Gb hard drive.
<jende_> Rakzor: so whats the prob?
<Rakzor> No prob, just it's been a while and I don't know if it normally takes this long or if somethin went wrong.
<cellofellow> Rakzor: you sure you got that version number right?
<Rakzor> No, but it's 6. somethin.
<jende_> cellofellow: wouldn't say so
<jende_> Rakzor: it sure can take quite a while depending whether you're out of the box connected to the internet, i.e.
<cellofellow> Rakzor: just say Dapper Drake or dapper, easier than 6.06.1
<Rakzor> Ah, ok.
<danny> ok, i've fixed the problem by removing xserver-xorg-driver-trident and installing xserver-xorg-video-trident
<ltmon> danny: looks like they changed the package names for edgy... a dirty trick :(
<jende_> Rakzor: if you got connected to the net a lot of updates and upgrades will be installed and that'll take some time...so no worries
<Rakzor> Oh ok
<Rakzor> Thanks =)
<jende_> Rakzor: so thats your first linux/Kubuntu Box?
<Rakzor> Yeah, I've tried live cd's before, but this is the first time of installing anything.
<danny> ltmon: sure is :)
<danny> anyway, thanks and goodnight
<jende_> Rakzor: everything should be fine...do you need anythng special such as the ability to play mp3's?
<Rakzor> That'd be nice, but I'm not sure how.
<Rakzor> And can Kubuntu play .wav?
<jende_> Rakzor: I'll be around for at leats another hour...are you a registered user?
<Rakzor> No
<jende_> Rakzor: okay, so I'll check more often then to see if I can guide you to get the lil specials installed.
<jende_> Rakzor: look thats all we can
<jende_> !wav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ltmon> jende_: here's a url describing some of the issues... in short it's not very hard to get mp3s and wmv etc. etc .working properly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
* Hydra installs
<Rakzor> Oo thanks
<jende_> ltmon: I know all these howtos...but thanks anyway
<jende_> ltmon: what about a simple apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<jende_> ltmon: sure...having universe multiverse enabled
<ltmon> jende_: should be fine for most thinks
<ltmon> jende_: most *things
<jende_> ltmon: I'm not kinda that new to linux...;-) thats why offered my hekp to Rakzor
<jende_> ltmon: I'm not kinda that new to linux...;-) thats why offered my help to Rakzor
<ltmon> jende_: i htink i got cofused between the two of you :)
<ltmon> jende_: s'ok
<brainless> anyways, I'm off for tonight ... bye
<jende_> ltmon: *ggg* you can get easily confused on IRC's
<ltmon> jende_: forgot who asked the question in the first place :}
<jende_> ltmon: are you on edgy?
<ltmon> jende_: yep
<ltmon> jende_: since yesterday
<jende_> ltmon: isn't it a beauty...hmmm...
<jende_> ltmon: I'm on edgy now since almost 2wks and its just...yummie
<ltmon> jende_: yeah... suspend and resume is working much quicker, and I could remove my sound hacks and still have a working volume control :)
<Rakzor> Um, is it bad if Kubuntu failed to make a swap space, or can I just use ram?
<jende_> ltmon: and it boots much quicker
<ltmon> jende_: i've only booted it once :)
<ltmon> jende_: suspend is rock solid for me now... i don't need to power off
<jende_> Rakzor: well Kubuntu should have a swap partition, which should be twice as big as your RAM is
<Rakzor> Jende: What if it failes, can I still install?
<jende_> ltmon: don't know where you live but power here is damn expensive, so I power off all machines at nightt
<ltmon> jende_: mine just stays on battery (recharge at work).... but the amount of power it draws if fairly small anyway.  I live in Melbourne, AU.... i think power is cheap compared to most of the rest of the world
<jende_> Rakzor: puuuuh...good question...as yet I hadn't had to try to install without a swap. How come that you don'####t have a swap partition?
<jende_> ltmon: i Used to live in canowindra, 2804 NSW
<Rakzor> jende_: Well it says it was making one but then it failed.
<jende_> Rakzor: it failed? really? remember the exact output?
<Rakzor> jende_: No, it just said it failed to make a swap, and on the install window it says "partition #5 of /dev/hda as swap"
<ltmon> Rakzor: I'm pretty sure it will still boot, but crash hard if you fill your RAM...
<Rakzor> And "partition #1 of /dev/hda as ext3"
<jende_> Rakzor: weird, but it should work
<Rakzor> jende_: thanks.
<jende_> ltmon: power is in aussie much cheaper than it is here in Germany
<jende_> ltmon: wanna go back ...to Aussie I loved it
<ltmon> jende_: ah ok... so's petrol... i guess we don't know our luck most of the time :)
<ltmon> jende_: although water here is getting a bit scarse, so maybe not
<jende_> ltmon: damn petrol in Aussie was 4times cheaper/ltr
<jende_> ltmon: we were ath time being there on water restrictions...tough but okay
<ltmon> jende_: petrol is ~ $1:30 per litre now... approx 1 euro
<jende_> ltmon: 100Euros = 160 AUS$
<ltmon> jende_: exchange rate sucks here also :)
<jende_> ltmon: we are going to be on 1.5Euros
<jende_> unleaded 95
<ltmon> jende_: what about diesel? EU has lots of better diesel cars than we get...
<jende_> unleaded 97 is almost on 1,8Euros
<jende_> ltmon: diesel is about 1.42/ltr
<ltmon> jende_: what hardware are you running edgy on
<jende_> ltmon: a HP Kayak PIII-550 with 512megs and a AMD Sempron3000
<ltmon> jende_: that a laptop or desktop?
<jende_> ltmon: with 512 megs <-thats my Notebook,
<jende_> the sempron is my NB
<jende_> ltmon: another is on Debian etch, also a HP Kayak
<amayera> hi
<jende_> ltmon: what are you doi ng for a living in Mel?
<amayera> anybody here using edgy eft?
<jende_> amayera: howdy
<amayera> can anybody try to register a jabber account with kopete?
<jende_> amayera: sure...
<amayera> here it doesn't work.
<ltmon> jende_: software engineer with a web dev company
<jende_> amayera: nope, I don't like jabber
<ltmon> amayera: i've got a google talk account registered
<amayera> oh, I got the problem.
<ltmon> jende_: what about yourself
<jende_> ltmon: nice...send me carton melbourne bitter
<amayera> the jabber id is not only the thing in front of the @ but also the thing thereafter :D
<ltmon> jende_: :P you come from the country with the best beer in the world and you want *that*
<jende_> jende_: selfemployed ... I do the administration of some Networks, basically Linux(Debian) Servers
<jende_> ltmon: I do miss it...especially a cooooooooool schooner of tooheys, off the tab
<ltmon> jende_: damn... i guess you did live in NSW (worst... beer... ever)
<jende_> ltmon: just waiting for a nice offer in Aussie and I'll be gone
<ltmon> jende_: cascade lager and coopers are the best you can get in AU
<ltmon> jende_: it's a good job market here in Melbourne and also in Perth right now.... plenty on offer but most places will require a face to face interview
<cryptonic> Im having issues with the nvidia driver, how do i revert back to the default kubuntu one?
<jende_> ltmon: well, cascade is indeed...yumm,yumm, yummie...but yep you were right hard to get in villages like canowindra
<jende_> ltmon: I wouldn't mind jumping on a plane for a lil holiday, though...but I have to finish first that one one project I'm working on
<jende_> ltmon: canowindra is close o Dubbo or Orange
<jende_> ltmon: canowindra is close to Dubbo or Orange
<rockz> do anyone use mandvd ?
<jende_> ltmon: and they would take immigrants?
<ltmon> jende_: yes and no... they have to be sure you'll be able to stay for a reasonable period (and not be kicked out by the Government)... so you need a working visa at very least
<jende_> ltmon: but the working visa you'll get once the company would kinda like apply for it, too...not really as a sponsor, but sort of. Is vanstone still the head of the DIMIA?
<ltmon> jende_: yep
<jende_> ltmon: do you like her?
<ltmon> jende_: bit of a chicken and egg problem with the visa i think
<ltmon> jende_: not much of a fan of the current government full stop
<jende_> ltmon: I know that just to good...it took us ages to get my working visa for 2yrs
<jende_> ltmon: lots of paperwork and stuff
<Un4givn1> wine for kde, where 2 find?
<jende_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Un4givn1> thanx
<jende_> ltmon: it was funny though cause the probs haven't been caused by me, it was mor the fact that my employer did farming
<ltmon> jende_: i thought that farming was an easy way to get in the country... because we don't have enough farm workers here
<ltmon> jende_: maybe i'm wrong
<jende_> ltmon: no, basically you're right, but they couldn't understand that even farmers might need someone who knows IT, esp Linux
<ltmon> jende_: oh right :) what did the farmer need from an IT person?
<jende_> ltmon: well it was like a huge farm for that area and they did olives, crops,wine and sheep...and especially for the winery if you're like that big as they were/re you'll need IT-geeks
<jende_> ltmon: well it was like a huge farm for that area and they did olives, crops,wine and sheep...and especially for the winery if you're like that big as they were/are you'll need IT-geeks
<romeo_> i want to install flash 9 but i dont know how to install tarballs
<ltmon> jende_: oh right
<romeo_> help
<swilly> has anyone else had trouble getting amarok to play .wav files?
<jende_> ltmon: at the end of the day I did farmwork and my IT-stuff
<Xal2> I'm getting this error with the following command: make kpkg-clean
<jende_> romeo_: help?what for?
<Xal2> make: *** No rule to make target `kpkg-clean'.  Stop.
<romeo_> instlaing flash player 9
<ltmon> romeo_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990
<jende_> !flahplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flahplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jende_> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ltmon> jende_: he was looking for flash 9.... not in the RestrictedFormats page yet
<jmichaelx>  if anyone in here has been able to get yahoo videos to work in kubuntu edgy w/flash9 beta, let me know how you did it. i can't seem to make it work...
<jende_> ltmon: errr...you're right
<jmichaelx> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<romeo_> i don t have multiplayer issues i don t know how to install tar gzs
<otaku-san> romeo_: I'll try to walk you thru it
<ltmon> romeo_: i think the link from ubotu will be a normal deb package, or the manual method is in the link i gave you
<romeo_> ok
<otaku-san> romeo_: your going to have compile it
<romeo_> alright give me a second ok i m going to go look at the link i was given
<ltmon> otaku-san: it's a binary... there's no compilation for flash 8
<ltmon> otaku-san: it's a binary... there's no compilation for flash *9
<intelikey> "romeo romeo, who for art thou romeo?"   --bill snakesphere
<campbch> *boom*
<campbch> - The Demented Cartoon Movie
<jende_> ltmon: all romeo has to do, once he added the 2 lines given at the ubotu site to the sources.list, is a apt-get update
<ltmon> jende_: i didn't realise a repository existed :) but he definately doesn't have to compile (I wish I *could* compile... open soure flash!)
<jende_> ltmon: it's quite a comforable way to get the 9ish beta
<campbch> if i were to write a program in c using kdevelop, how would i run it after compiling? is there a specific command, or would something like /src/debug/testing work?
<Ash-Fox> When I try to start X from a script, I get a lovely message saying, "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.", but if I type the command out manually in the same shell, it works. Anybody know what the problem and how to get around it?
<jende_> intelikey: yo howdy
<intelikey> yo
<ltmon> jende_: I'm sure it is... i just copied the *.so library to the right place which required a little more reading
<intelikey> word
<intelikey> sup homie ?
<campbch> thats the other question, where do the two flash plugin files go in konqueror?
<jende_> ltmon: and let me guess...it worked as it should
<jende_> intelikey: word?sup homie? huh?
<campbch> kpartplugins isn't the right one
<campbch> ... anyone?
<intelikey> home boy.  i'm live'n large.    grubbin' on a t-bone, sippin' on ice tea; and chillin' jende_
<dom> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dom> hmm
<jende_> intelikey: lucky you, ey
<ltmon> jende_: worked fine
<intelikey> jende_ perhaps i should refrain from the local vernacular ?
<dom> campbch,  if you go into the plugins config for konqueror, you'll see where it's searching to find plugins
<campbch> hmm
<amayera> is there no sun-java5-bin in edgy?
<dom> $HOME/.mozilla/plugins is in there
<amayera> how can I get java in edgy?
<intelikey> !info java edgy
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in edgy
<maryen> dom, you trying to get flash 9?
<maryen> !sun-java5-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<jende_> intelikey: yeah do that
<dom> maryen,  no, just pointing out to campbch where konq looks for plugins
<maryen> k
<campbch> yep
<amayera> damn. does that mean I have to get it from sun?
<maryen> it probably looks at ~/.mozilla/plugins
<intelikey> !info sun-java5-bin edgy
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 21811 kB, installed size 65084 kB
<maryen> no
<magicmike> Yo jende. What up?
<maryen> amareya activate all your repos and then try installing it
<intelikey> amayera that ^  ?
<maryen> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<campbch> kpartplugins is not in the standard list of plugin directories :(
<jende_> magicmike: my buddy...how are ya?
<amayera> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse <-- this line should be enough right?
<maryen> that first link ubotu gave you will help you out
<intelikey> amayera no
<maryen> add multiverse to every line that has universe
<intelikey> that's backports
<jende_> amayera: that refers to the mutiverse bpo's whic doesn't help you at all
<amayera> oh, ok. that explains some issues I had the last days. thanks.
<maryen> btw, ive been curious
<romeo_> hmm installes but doesn t work
<jende_> maryen: curious?bout what?now I'm curious...*ggg*
<intelikey> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse  <--- got milk ?
<magicmike> Good.
<maryen> since dapper is lts, does that mean stuff from edgy and subsequent releases will be worked into dapper
<romeo_> should i restarst?
<jende_> magicmike: couls someone fix up your ne2000 prb?
<jende_> magicmike: couls someone fix up your ne2000 prob?
<intelikey> could
<romeo_> installed flash 9 but does not work on youtube should i restart?
<Hydra> ok, so I', running though the kubuntu installer and I've selected a PARTITION to install linux on
<amayera> it works. great. thank you all.
<jende_> intelikey: damn typo
<amayera> romeo_: here flash 9 works fine.
<intelikey> jende_ every body but me typos.  i just can't spell.
<romeo_> maybe if i restart after install?
<Hydra> and the next screen gives me two options "erase entire DISK: (details about the partition follow) - 21.5gb linux device mapper" and "Manually edit partition table"
<Hydra> i'm like.
<otaku-san> romeo_: you don't need to restart
<Hydra> "hold on, i've selected a partition and now it's asking me if i want to erase the DISK"
<amayera> romeo_: how have you installed it?
<Hydra> wtf?
<jende_> romeo_: you shouldn't have to restart/reboot your system if stuff got installed properly
<romeo_> can you give a link with something flash brsides youtube?
<magicmike> It install several different kernels. I just had to choose the right one.
<intelikey> Hydra dapper drake ?
<romeo_> i installes with adept
<jende_> magicmike: errrr...so you had more than just one kernel installed
<Hydra> edgy eft latest rc
<intelikey> ummm havent see that installer yet.   but the ducky one is screwy that way.  it doesn't do anythign until it gets the the next step "confirming the partition and formating"
<Hydra> clicking "next" told me about how the partitions are going to be created
<magicmike> Yea.
<Hydra> clicking "next" caused the monitor to blank and now the system is frozen
<Hydra> great..
<maryen> hmm, my comp crashed
<Hydra> oh wait no it's not
<[GuS] > Aurevoir!
<maryen> and now no sound?
* Hydra tries a text console using ctrl+alt+f1
<maryen> brb
<intelikey> live cd's are slow.  give it time.
<jende_> magicmike: now the lot makes sense and shows me, that I forgot to ask you that question, which shows me that I should relearn to think as a newbie as well, if I help
<otaku-san> intelikey: not to mention if you push it to far...it's prone to freeze...at least for me
<magicmike> Now., I'm almost ready for take on some new adventures but I'll maybe  wait until tomorrow.
<romeo_> hmm tried playing flash game firefox crashed
<otaku-san> romeo_: you seem to have a bad flash install
<magicmike> Naw, man you were great. Can't remember everything.
<romeo_> should i try reinstall?
<jende_> magicmike: I should remember such important things, if I help a newbie...shoouldn't expect that you telle me like out of the box stuff like 'yo, I've got the following kernels installed'
<amayera> romeo_: what was your way of installing?
<intelikey> Q; "what do linux users do?"
<otaku-san> romeo_: you first need to unistall...
<intelikey> A; "they install software."
<Silvania> <- trying out Kubunto :)
<otaku-san> amayera: he did it thru apt
<jende_> intelikey: they don't reboot
<otaku-san> amayera: I mean adept
<intelikey> only ubuntu-linux users reboot.
<amayera> there are already *.deb packages for it?
<amayera> cool.
<otaku-san> well not 9
<jende_> intelikey: but those with KUbuntu...*ggg*
<romeo_> ok
<otaku-san> but for 7 yes
<jende_> intelikey: just don't have to
<maryen> yay sound is fine
<amayera> ah ok.
<otaku-san> romeo_: go into adept and uninstall flash...then when your done tell me..and I'll give you a link to a howto on installing 9
<intelikey> sorry.   cat ^that | sed 's/ubuntu/\*ubuntu/'
<maryen> stupid unstable nvidia beta driver
<notbbt> does edgy update to RC or would i need to get the .isos again ?
<Hydra> yeah, the installer is well broken..
<maryen> it updates
<jende_> notbbt: are you on edgy
<notbbt> yes
<Hydra> I've got an existing hdd with 2 primary partitions, one extended partition split into 3 more logical partitions
<jende_> notbbt: well, it sure updates, why shouldn't it
<Silvania> brb
<Hydra> the 2nd primary partition is blank, which is where i want to create an ext3 partition and a swap partition
<Hydra> but it doesn't give me the option to do so...
<intelikey> Hydra manually ?      sudo cfdisk
<Hydra> intelikey, ok so i had already started up fdisk to do it...
<intelikey> you will have to delete or resize the second primary to make room for the swap
<Hydra> question is, will it rescan the partition table and let me chose the ext3 and swap partitions after i've created them?
<intelikey> prolly not.  probably have to back out and hit it again.
<Hydra> mhh
<sorush20> hi guys I keep getting this error
<sorush20> kdeprinter
<romeo_> sorry i had a phone call
<Hydra> dmraid -ay might do it I guess
<romeo_> ok i added source
<romeo_> ain adept
<Hydra> i think i'll make some space in the extended partition
<bbt> anything specific i need to do to upgrade??
<Hydra> i need vista on this box soon too!
<romeo_> i unistalled the old flash
<otaku-san> romeo_: you added a source to adept?
<intelikey> Hydra again if that's on the salamander release i have not see that installer.    and probably never will.
<otaku-san> ok
<Hydra> linux doesn't need a primary partition
<romeo_> and reibstalled from new source
<romeo_> yes
<jende_> bbt: well you have to modify your sources
<intelikey> linux doesn't even need a partition
<Hydra> back to windows for a bit...
<jende_> bbt: and then do a sudo apt-update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<romeo_> http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/
<otaku-san> romeo_: ahhhh try flash out then
<intelikey> so no it doesn't need a primary partition either.
<Hydra> at least it finds my mouse, keyboard and gfx card!
<bbt> jende_: for edgy to rc, what would i need to modify ??
<Hydra> i remember installing linux a few years ago, crikey nightmare back then...
<jende_> bbt: oooops sorry didn't get the first bist
<jende_> bbt: just a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bbt> ok
<romeo_> i m gonna restart you never know
* Hydra breaks out a bootable cd with some nice acronis tools on...
<intelikey> i started playing with linux about 1 i think (most say 01, while others specify 2001)  i have never really had any trubble installing it.   ubuntu is as hard to install as the slackware 4 i started on.
<otaku-san> romeo_: is it working...why do you need to reboot?
<romeo_> it s not working
<bbt> jende_: nothing to upgrade
<otaku-san> on those sources there is no key
<romeo_> i tried youtube no go
<jende_> bbt: hmmm...
<romeo_> it s installed it just doesn t work
<otaku-san> romeo_: hold on...let me try youtube with my flash 9
<romeo_> ok
<jende_> bbt: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<romeo_> i ried a flash game and firefox crashed
<jende_> romeo_: what game?
<jende_> romeo_: whats the url to it?
<romeo_> hmm just a sec
<erik_> really stupid Q... Trying to get automatix to install...
<jende_> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<bbt> jende_: same result
<romeo_> http://www.addictinggames.com/
<erik_> thankyou
<otaku-san> romeo_: it works for me man
<jende_> bbt: lsb_release -a
<otaku-san> romeo_: here uninstall flash and let me show you how I installed it
<Dr_willis> youtube and the flash9 beta works for me
<Dr_willis> using  FP9_plugin_beta_101806.tar.gz
<jared555> for an average user how much command line work is required with kubuntu? (trying to find a distro to set new people up with)
<romeo_> wait it worked this time
<intelikey> Dr_willis flash ?    blasphemer !
<bbt> jende_: http://cut.and.paste.org/pastebin/index.php?id=106
<intelikey> :)
<romeo_> i heard somewhere that it woul crash firefox the first time
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  now if only there was somthing worth watching on youtube
<intelikey> lol
<Dr_willis> It hasent crashed the 5+ videos ive seen so far.
<erik_> if I wanted to sudo "text editor" to open a text file what text editor command would I use?
<jende_> bbt: you are already on the rc
<otaku-san> romeo_: it didn't crash for me also
<dom> jared555,  technically none.  but a lot of howto/troubleshooting stuff online will give command-line answers
<campbch> yummm.
<Dr_willis> and reallt the video quality is rather lacking i find. :)
<romeo_> well i saw somewhere where it might
<otaku-san> Dr_willis: hey whats up?
<campbch> how do you run a binary that you've compiled? like, the default kdevelop3 console program?
<romeo_> i gonna try youtube now
<jende_> bbt: if you weren't it would say 6.10 (developer.....)
<campbch> it keeps saying unknown command
<campbch> when i type the program name
<intelikey> jared555 if you admin their boxen 0% cli for the pointy clicky people.
<otaku-san> romeo_: go ahead and uninstall the flash on adept
<bbt> jende_: well i have never run a dist-uprgade, does automatix do it??
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
<jende_> bbt: coould be, I don't use/need automatix
<Dr_willis> automatix is the work of the devil! :)
<romeo_> i got youtube working
<otaku-san> ok
<romeo_> thanks
<romeo_> yes
<otaku-san> it was just a hiccup
<romeo_> mustve
<jared555> intelikey, I am trying to set something up where other than for the initial learning experience and maybe very occasional work the users can do most work on the system
<romeo_> thanks all
<otaku-san> Dr_willis: no it's not!
<otaku-san> no prob
<romeo_> f... windows
<romeo_> don t need you
<romeo_> lol
<erik_> if I wanted to sudo "text editor" to open a text file what text editor command would I use? I tried sudo kate file path but I get this long string of errors in termial
<ltmon> jared555: it really depends on what their day-to-day tasks are.  for email, web, basic word processing and other software you should be fine
<ltmon> jared555: but some more specialised stuff might need investigating
* otaku-san gives thumbs up at romeo_ 
<wickedpuppy> where can i set the screen saver ? i can't find it.. thanks
<jared555> I have seen a couple distros that are really good about easy to install/configure things but they had basically no packages easily available
<Dr_willis> erik_,  pick one of the many texteditors and install them and learn how to use one. :P
<Rakzor_Away> System settings -> desktop
<jared555> how hard is it to get 3d(ati/nvidia/intel), java, and flash working?
<intelikey> ltmon exception being java flash extra-codecs....  like i said if someone will admin the box.
<jende_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> erik_,  vi, emacs, kate, kedit, gedit, fte, nano, pico, mcedit. :)
<wickedpuppy> thanks Rakzor_Away
<romeo_> one last thing i think it works beter than on my windows box
<ltmon> jared555: intel stuff should be fine "out of the box", but nvidia and ati need some work (not much though)
<romeo_> really does
<otaku-san> thats good
<intelikey> it's not much trubble to admin a box for someone that doesn't demand that it look and act exactly like that other os.
<otaku-san> kinda nice to know that others are making it good with there Linux
<otaku-san> having it good
<romeo_> yup
<jared555> intelikey, the problem is I will not always be available to help them
<otaku-san> romeo_: how long you been using linux?
<jende_> folks, I'll be going now...it's 2am and I'm getting more and more tired
<jende_> see ya 2morrow
<otaku-san> sleep is good
<jende_> n8 to everybody
<Rakzor_Away> Cya jende.
<Hydra> right partitions sorted! -  p1 - 20gb xp, p2 - 20gb vista, p3 - logical (20gb, data, 80gb games, 380gb scratch, 40gb ext3, 1gb swap)
<Hydra> crikey, 2x300gb hdd's in raid-0 rocks ;)
<jende_> will back toorrow after 3mugs of coffee...hehehe
<jende_> will back tomorrow after 3mugs of coffee...hehehe
<maryen> k
<Hydra> acronis disk director is great..
<maryen> guh ive been sick the past 3 days
<erik_> anybody have problems sudo editing text with kate on a clean install?
<maryen> do kdesu erik_
<sorush20> hi
<erik_> one other newb question... how do i whisper with konversation?
<maryen> not sure
<T3hWiz0rd> erik_: most clients are done by /msg
<T3hWiz0rd> bah
<T3hWiz0rd> my irssi window seems to be moving oddly.
<maryen> you have to be registered @ freenode first though
<intelikey> jared555 i set up a kubuntu boxen for my mother (66 years old now)  and didn't give here "root jr." status  i simply set up a few scripts to do the four or five things that would have to have root perms and setup sudo to let her use those scripts.      long story short.  she has called me two times with printer trubble (out of ink & paper jam)  that's all the admin action needed in over a year.   so you judge.
<intelikey> s/here/her
<sorush20> > why do I keep getting this error guys  dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 32789 package `libxau6':  missing version E:Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2
<ltmon> sorush20: there should be lines above this that give the exact cause
<Mando> howdy
<maryen> hi
<intelikey> sorush20 edit the file and fix it.
<Mando> i have a few problems with kubuntu
<maryen> name em
<Mando> first of all..
<ltmon> sorush20: ignore my suggestion... i think i'm wrong
<Mando> everytime kubuntu loads.. it does a checking all file systems check.. which checks my fat32 60 gb parition
<Mando> EVERYTIME
<Mando> which takes a long time and this incredibly annoying
<Rakzor> Mine too and I hate it.
<maryen> i think thats normal
<sorush20> intelikey: what file?
<intelikey> parse error means the data is not in the expected format.  the "missing version"  tells you what the exact problem is      shouldn't be hard to fix.    unless the files it turncated
<romeo_> soory i was gone for awhile i ve been using linux for about
<Mando> well i dont think that taking 5 min to load is normal
<romeo_> a year
<jared555> any idea why the kubuntu, ubuntu, etc. livecds would fail to boot, freezing at mounting file system (I think that is it)
<intelikey> the one it said...... /var/lib/dpkg/status
<birdfish> Is there any way to remove most of the software that kubuntu initially installs?  For instance, there is no need for kword when I would rather use openoffice 2.0
<Mando> but if u say so then it it.. i'm a linux newbie
<Mando> it is*
<campbch> birdfish, try adept?
<birdfish> campbch: what's adept?
<maryen> the lenght of time probably has to do with it being a fat32 partition
<campbch> the package manager has a list of all installed packages
<intelikey> sorush20 all the info is in the error message you posted.
<Mando> ok another problem
<Mando> i've made a full upgrade using adept
<sorush20> http://pastebin.co.uk/4473, the ubuntu pastebin is down right?
<Mando> not my ati driver doesnt work and thus xgl + beryl dont work
<campbch> k>system>Adept (package manager)
<campbch> lets you install, uninstall things easily
<maryen> one sec ill check into a way to disable fsck on fat32 at start
<Mando> ok tyt
<maryen> Mando: you upgraded to edgy
<maryen> ?
<campbch> anyways, i am in a C class and need a compiler, so i got kdevelop3 and compiled a test console program
<romeo_> ctakusan about ayear that ive been using linux
<romeo_> i had suse for a long time
<maryen> if so the proprietary ati drivers don't work with xorg 7.1 yet if im correct
<romeo_> got use to rpms too much
<campbch> but for some reason i cant get it to run in console, or x for that matter
<romeo_> got lazy
<LjL> campbch: just for the record though, KDevelop isn't a compiler: it's an IDE, i.e. basically a glorified text editor with facilities for automatically invoking compilers, debuggers etc. the C compiler you're using is GCC.
<campbch> yes
<campbch> i know
<xsacha> gcc
<campbch> but i used that, found the binary, but it still wont work
<sorush20> could someone look at my error please and reply http://pastebin.co.uk/4473
<LjL> campbch: elaborate?
<xsacha> what's wrong camp?
<mac_> i have 3 128mb rimm memory sticks.  should i install all 3 or just 2?
<Mando_> sorry got disconnected
<maryen> Mando: give me a sec and ill check on the driver problem
<intelikey> sorush20 you mean someone else ?
<Mando_> i dont think i've upgraded to edgy
<campbch> ok. i started the ide, made a default console project, compiled it, and now i have the binary. to run the binary, i would either run it from x, which i hoped would invoke konsole, or run it from konsole as /src/debug/testing
<Mando_> i got a new source.list from source-o-matic
<campbch> but neither is working?
<maryen> Mando_: you did a dist upgrade right?
<Mando_> and clicked full upgrade in adept
<maryen> hmm
<LjL> campbch: what happens when you try from the console?
<maryen> give me the site you got it from
<campbch> it says that it can't find the command
<maryen> so i can look at it
<Mando_> ok 1 sec.
<Mando_> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Rakzor> Arg, installing Kubuntu, installer is detecting file system, it's been at 14% for...a few hours now, is that really normal?
<xsacha> cd /src/debug/testing && ./mytestbinary
<intelikey> campbch is it executable ?
<dom> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<intelikey> chmod
<campbch> someone in #kdevelop said something about typing ./testing or /testing, something about . not being in the path
<LjL> mac_: if you've got three free slots, and don't need the third DIMM somewhere else, i don't see why'd you only install two.
<xsacha> chmod a+x mytestbinary   if it says permission denied
<Dr_willis> LjL,  thats way toooo logical. :)
<LjL> campbch: indeed, if you are in a directory, you can't just type the name of an executable that's in that directory -- you should prefix it with "./"
<campbch> ok
<campbch> but it still didn't work?
<xsacha> to execute it you must do: ./mytestbinary   when in the direct of mytestbinary
<campbch> one sec...
<xsacha> what was error camp?
<LjL> Dr_willis: well, i had a laugh with the others in #ubuntu-offtopic before replying though ;-P
<maryen> Mando_: upload your sources.list to this site 'http://www.megaupload.com/' and give me the resulting link
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> or full path.   which campbch specified the first time.
<Dr_willis> LjL,  i see WAY too many questions like that on a daily basis.
<Mando_> i'm on windows now :S
<Mando_> ok nevermind about xgl now
<campbch> :D it worked that time
<campbch> i'm happy
<campbch> :D
<xsacha> :)
<Hydra> mHHHhh, booted the live cd again and this time it wouldn't initialise my network connection (no packets received)
<intelikey> /usr/src/testing   == cd /usr/src ;./testing
<Mando_> i want to skip the checking all filesystems
<campbch> thanks
<Mando_> and i want to get the wifi working
<maryen> ok then
<Mando_> these are more important now
<sorush20> intelikey: no I mean anyone who knows about what to do really... what does the error mean what can I do about it ?
<mac_> ljl actually it's rimm but i don't think that matters.  i thought i read somewhere you get better performance if you install in pairs.
<maryen> well ill need a little info first
<LjL> Dr_willis, my computer came with a disk called "Workbench", but when i put it in, it does nothing and then only shows a gray screen with some pictures. what can i do?
<Mando_> ok sure
<maryen> when you did the source o matic thing
<Mando_> yesterday
<Mando_> and the upgrade 2day
<Dr_willis> LjL,  'im holding this paper up to the screen and running the scanner program.. but it dont scan....'
<Hydra> then i tried ifup eth1 - no interface (bollocks, eth1 in dmesg output) added eth1 to /etc/net/interfaces swapped network cable to other port, ifup eth1, dhcp server contacted.  ip configured, but it wouldn't talk to the outside world...
<maryen> what option did you choose for the distro
<Hydra> (no pings or dns)
<Mando_> dapper
<LjL> mac_: i don't know, but i'll believe any better performance due to that will disappear in front of 128 more megs of RAM, especially since 128*3 isn't such a huge amount nowadays
<maryen> hoary, breezy, or dapper
<maryen> ok
<Hydra> mhh, bloody linux
<sorush20> there are a lot of errors on the sources from the source-o-matic I would not recommend it.. there is no link to the sources of the commercial pakcages in the conanical servers
<Mando_> i have kubuntu dapper drake 6.06
* Hydra reboots
<Hydra> it's just so  *random*..
<maryen> ok we'll do wifi first
<Mando_> ok sure
<maryen> do you happen to know what chipset your wireless is running
<Mando_> kubuntu finds my wireless network but doesnt seem to communicate with it
<LjL> Dr_willis: i assume you're familiar with the "!doesn't work" and the "!nothing" factoids, by the way.
<intelikey> campbch you can add the pwd to your path.   it's a security hole  but not a big one.       echo  'export PATH="$PATH:./" ' >> ~/.profile
<mac_> Ljl i was thinking the same thing.  but i figured i'd ask for a 2nd opinion before i crawled back in the corner to unhook this thing
<Dr_willis> LjL,  is there a !putforthaLITTLEeffortMan factoid? :)
<maryen> ok, so your wireless appears to work, but won't attach to your network?
<Mando_> intel prowireless 2200G
<LjL> Dr_willis: no, there is a !patience factoid though... we try to be nice :P
<Hydra> oh neat, this time i've got garbage/artifacts on the kubuntu loading screen while the cd is booting..
<Dr_willis> !nice
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Mando_> well the wireless LED on the router doesnt flicker at all.. its like kubuntu isnt sending nor recieving anything
<intelikey> sorush20 are you firewalled in ?
<Hydra> ooh, a mouse pointer!
<sorush20> intelikey: what does that got to do with anything
<campbch> hmm?
<campbch> this might seem like a basic question... but rm removes files, rmdir removes empty directories, and what removes full directories?
<campbch> i checked man rmdir for a switch that would allow it to delete everything in the directory, but it didn't say anything
<Hydra> when, btw, is xorg going to get rid of that HIDEOUS "X" mouse pointer...
<LjL> campbch: rm with the -r option.
<Hydra> that's been around for YEARS now..
<Rakzor> rm -r
<intelikey> sorush20 has nothing to do with anything.  i give up.
<maryen> Mando_: wireless problem might be a little hard to fix until i get the lspci code for your card
<sorush20> intelikey: I thought you were trying to help me are you or not?
<LjL> Hydra: decades, i believe. anyway, i don't mind it, the one i hate is the "clock" pointer
<intelikey> not anymore.
<Mando_> ok can i help in searching for it? like what to do and what to search for
<campbch> alright thanks
<mac_> Hydra, the display on one of my machines is messed up during boot and after x shuts down but is perfect while x is running :)
<intelikey> sorry dude.  my patients just ended.
<intelikey> later folks.
<Hydra> ahh good, the network's working this time - did i do anything different?  no...  nice to see linux so stable, lol
* Hydra should stop bashing..  but damn, it's 2006!
<LjL> gee, it shows for probably a good *two seconds* :P
<LjL> ... on slow machines
<Dr_willis> They should be showing some "Linux/Xorg (tm)" splash screens! :)
<maryen> Mando_: you would need to be in linux for me to instruct you on where to get that info
<campbch> i havent had problems with stability so much as getting things to run, and it's been pretty consistently my lack of experience that's done it
<Mando_> ok
<Mando_> switching to linux
<Mando_> brb
<Dr_willis> I dont see it ever.. but i think the x startup scripts on ubuntu set the background and cursors befor X shows up
<maryen> as for your fat32 problem
<Hydra> they should deffo change the old pointers though
<maryen> one sec
<Hydra> they're horrid
<Mando_> ok
<LjL> Welcome to Kubuntu, a GNU/Linux/Xorg/KDE system
<jmichaelx>  are there any cups wizards in here? i am trying to configure this PC as a print server.... but when i 'lpq' from a client machine, i get 'no default destination available'. the machine with the printer is kubuntu edgy, the client machine is running kubuntu dapper
<Mando_> what about the fat32 problem?
<maryen> you're going to need to edit a file
<Mando_> ok no probs.. which file and what to edit?
<Rakzor> Anyone know if an install of Dapper should take 4 hours? It says detectin file system 14%...but four hours? =\
<maryen> let me put together an example for you real quick
<maryen> gimme just a second
<Hydra> right, let's see what dmraid give me this time
<Mando_> dapper took me like 45 min or so
* Hydra pokes in /dev/mapper/*
<Rakzor> Dang something's wrong then...
<Mando_> yeah definitely
<jmichaelx> Rakzor: that sure is slow.... what kind of machine are you using?
<Mando_> or ur pc is super slow
<Hydra> aha, partitions!
<Rakzor> Dell 2400.
<Dr_willis> What Kind of chip ya got? a Dorito?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Mando_> lol
<jmichaelx> well, what kind of CPU?
<Rakzor> Lmao, a pentium.
* Hydra tries the installer again now that i've got ext3 and swap partitions already created
<jmichaelx> a pentium what?
<Rakzor> I dunno.=p
<Dr_willis> gotta love vague answers...
<Dr_willis> :)
<jmichaelx> hmmm
<Hydra> but btw, i should *reallllllly* be able to do this from the installer
<Rakzor> And I don't know how to check on Kubuntu
<Linux_Galore_> eeer its got a cpu in it
<Dr_willis> look in the bios screens
<Linux_Galore_> and some wires
<jmichaelx> Rakzor: are you using konversation?
<Rakzor> Yeah.
<maryen> manda_: did you specify a mount point for your fat32 partition?
<jmichaelx> type /sysinfo and press enter
<Dr_willis> live cd works? but the isntall dont eh?
<maryen> if so can you tell me what it is
<Rakzor> Sysinfo for 'ubuntu': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Celeron(R)CPU2.40GHz at 2392 MHz (4789 bogomips), , RAM: 749/756MB, 123 proc's, 3.17h up
<Rakzor> OOoooo
<Rakzor> Oh nvm, not a pentium.
<Mando_>  hda2 is that it?
<dom> Sysinfo for 'friday.dl.nibble.bz': Linux 2.6.15-27-k7 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: AMDAthlon643000+ at 1808 MHz (2011 bogomips), , RAM: 949/1010MB, 118 proc's, 7.50h up
<Linux_Galore_> yeah its a celery
<Rakzor> Heh
<Mando_> and another fat32 partition on hda1
<Hydra> ARGH!!!
<jmichaelx> Rakzor: i am not sure what is wrong, but your CPU should not have any problems at all
<Dr_willis> Sysinfo for 'bubba: Linux 2.6.15-26-386   CPU: Z80 2.5 Mhz (.000001 bogomips),, RAM 16K, 1 proc, 1hr up
<Linux_Galore_> Rakzor: swap to the i686 kernel in adept
<Hydra> I've got ext3 and swap partitions defined and it *STILL* doesn't let me choose where to install kubuntu
<Rakzor> jmichaelx: It tried to creat a swap, but it didn't work, could that have messed it up?
<Rakzor> How?
<jmichaelx> Rakzor: not sure, but i doubt it
<Hydra> don't the guys that make the installer realise that people DON'T START WITH BLANK HDD's!
<Hydra> *ARGH*
<Linux_Galore_> Rakzor: go into adept and search for kernel
<maryen> maybe
<Rakzor> Hm, how do I ge to adept?
<Dr_willis> I start with bank hdd;s
<Dr_willis> :)
<otaku-san> see ya'll
<Rakzor> Heh nvm
<Linux_Galore_> Rakzor: menu->system->adept
<Hydra> any got any suggestions on how i can setup kubuntu on a hard drive that's already got partitions on it ready to be formatted/used ?
<campbch> Sysinfo for 'stormbreaker': Linux 2.6.15-26-386 running KDE 3.5.2, CPU: Intel(R)Pentium(R)Mprocessor1.86GHz at 798 MHz (1598 bogomips), , RAM: 717/1002MB, 107 proc's, 2.31h up
<maryen> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<campbch> im doin alright.
<jmichaelx> i should not have mentioned /sysinfo lol
<campbch> processor speed's a bit low, but it's a laptop :D
<campbch> i couldnt resist, sorry
<Hydra> btw, "manually edit partition table" doesn't let me choose devices from /dev/mapper/*, it only gives me /dev/sd*
<Mando_> anyluck?
<jmichaelx> campbch: your CPU is not slow at all
<maryen> yes
<jmichaelx> campbch: you have plenty to work with
<campbch> its not slow, so much as slow-er
<mac_> Rakzor, sounds like a problem i had on one of my computers.  the only way i could get past it was to actually unplug it for a minute and then plug it back in.  turning off and on didn't help.  don't know if you have the same problem but i think that's the same place i was hanging
<maryen> almost done
<Mando_> ok great :D
<jmichaelx> campbch: i use MUCH slower machines commonly
<Linux_Galore_> put it this way a P3 733 is fine with Kubuntu
<Rakzor> mac_: I'll try it, waiting hasn't done anything.
<campbch> i dont notice differences between this and my 3ghz
<campbch> in any sense
<campbch> and my first install was suse a year back on a 533mhz celeron, so i know what you mean :D
<mac_> yeah, i run a p3 733 with kubuntu and it's fine.  but it's a bit finer with xubuntu
<Hydra> anyone? anyone?
<jmichaelx> Linux_Galore_: i use kubuntu on a 500Mhz P3 all the time with no problems.... i watch DVDs , streaming videos , etc etc
<Linux_Galore_> Ive got xubuntu on a PII 450 thats the slowest machine I have right now
<Linux_Galore_> whizzes along with xubuntu on it
<mac_> Linux_Galore_, i switched to freedos for my p2s
<jmichaelx> i have a 400Mhz celeron with zenwalk, and it works great
<maryen> Mando_: ok http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27727/, this is the example, when you get into linux, you're going to want to type 'kdesu kate /etc/fstab' into the konsole and follow this things instructions
<Linux_Galore_> just dont open firefox though
<jmichaelx> mac_: there are linux distros that would run well on that machine
<tyl3r> Am I the only one who can't disable the busy cursor icon on Edgy?
<jmichaelx> on P2s, that is
<maryen> ok?
<Mando_> ok thanks a bunch!
<maryen> np
<jmichaelx> i also have damn small linux on an old P1/166Mhz :-D.... and i surf the net with firefox
<maryen> just a warning mando
<maryen> disabling filesystem checking can leave your fat32 partition unhealthy
<tyl3r> Am I the only one who can't disable the busy cursor icon on Edgy?
<Mando_> i
<maryen> but only as unhealthy as windows leaves it
<Mando_> i'll do a fsck everyonce and a while
<mac_> jmichaelx, sure.  i ran mandriva on it.  i'm just on a mission to rotate between OSS OSs as they hit v1.0.  freedos did recently.  if reactos ever does i'll add it, too
<maryen> k
<Linux_Galore_> my favorite machine right now is a Dual P4 Xeon (1.6Ghz) I built from bits and pieces
<Hydra> hmm, there's a new ubquity installer
<Hydra> i'll try upgrading that first
<Mando_> thank you very very much
<jmichaelx> mac_: cool
<maryen> np
<maryen> tell me when you're in linux if you can
<maryen> konversation has this channel preloaded into it
<mac_> i think dsl would run nicely on my palmv.  :)
<Linux_Galore_> Ive grown not to like oem machines or pre mades, I like building machines from junk other people have decided to deprecate for one reason or another
<jmichaelx> i am still a total amateur at putting PCs together, but i am learning. i bought this PC from a school for $5 (along with three others) about a month ago
<jmichaelx> *loves junk PCs
<Mando_> ok will do
<tyl3r> Am I the only one who can't disable the busy cursor icon on Edgy?
<Linux_Galore_> junker = pc built from bits and pieces that others have decided to either sell or throw out
<jmichaelx> busy cursor?
<tyl3r> yeah
<tyl3r> the jumping icon
<maryen> i need to build a junker server
<tyl3r> when you open new apps
<maryen> and or testing box
<Rakzor> Yeah that annoying lil thing...
<jmichaelx> Linux_Galore_: most of my PCs were discarded from offices and schools
<tyl3r> yeah in edgy there isn't anymore the option to disable it
<Linux_Galore_> jmichaelx: your like me, do you have a collection of CPU's yet
<jmichaelx> i have edgy, but no busy cursor (that i know of)
<tyl3r> weird
<campbch> jmichael, how do you go about doing that?
<campbch> do you need connections, or what?
<jmichaelx> you mean CPU chips?? i don't have that, but i have about 15 old desktops and 2 laptops (one with a non-functioning screen)
<campbch> the thought occurred to me a while back
<Linux_Galore_> you know your a junker addict when you always carry a screw driver and when you walk the dog and find an old pc on the curb you pull it appart and strip it
<maryen> tyl3r: gimme a sec
<mac_> i bought my first new computer not long ago because it was only $380.  amd64 3500, 200 gb hd, tv/radio tuner, 1 gb ram, dvd burner.  i just couldn't pass it up.  but speaking of the reuse lotto, last week i picked up a p4 for $30 at the salvation army.  it didn't have a monitor, mouse, or kb so they were selling it for $30 while the p2 next to it did and was priced at $110 :)
<jmichaelx> LOL
<tyl3r> ok maryen
<tyl3r> thanks a lot
<campbch> :D
<jmichaelx> that is awesome, mac_
<Linux_Galore_> Ive left a trail of hundreds of pc carcases with the ram and cpu and hardisk removed
<mac_> Linux_Galore_, that's only cool if you take the rest of the machine to the recycler.
<maryen> tyl3r: type 'kcontrol' into your konsole, and go to launch feedback under appearance and themes
<Linux_Galore_> mac_: the council recycles them here anway
<Linux_Galore_> anyway*
<mac_> Linux_Galore_, ok
<bioticpro> G'day yall, q: if blank dvds are 4.7GB capacity, why do all the ripping programs have the default image size set to 4.4GB?
<jmichaelx> mac_: i have several boxes that need to go to the recycler
<tyl3r> ok
<Rakzor> Uptime: 3 hours and 32 minutes
<rich_> hello
<Rakzor> Hm, three hours...
<rich_> hi
* Linux_Galore_ local council has allot of greenpeace members
<rich_> hi
<tyl3r> awsome, thanks!!!!
<jmichaelx> this $5 box has become my main PC, the only thing i have done to it, is add a $10 usb 2.0 PCI card
<tyl3r> I did it
<maryen> np
<tyl3r> no more busy cursor
<tyl3r> thanks a lot maryen
<maryen> np
<mac_> tyl3r, i HATE thing.  the guy on dl.tv was talking about how much he liked it :)
<maryen> eh, to each his own
<maryen> i like it personally
<tyl3r> damn
<tyl3r> it's so annoying
<jmichaelx> oops, i lied, i did add a 128MB nvidia video card , as well
<Linux_Galore_> bioticpro: depends how you measure a 1k  some read it as 1000 bits some 1024
<tyl3r> and imo it also slows the opening of a program
<maryen> although i would like it to be more representative of how the program is opening
<mac_> lol@ "How many bytes are in a gigabyte?"
<maryen> tyl3r, what speed cpu are you running? >.>
<tyl3r> athlon64 3200
<jmichaelx> i am running edgy, and have no idea what this busy cursor thing is lol
<tyl3r> I know it's not shit LOL
<maryen> whats its clockspeed
<maryen> :p
<tyl3r> 2ghz
<maryen> hmm
<mac_> jmichaelx, it's what makes your cursor bounce when you start an app
<apsog33> kcontrol is your friend
<Linux_Galore_> bioticpro: also if its a data dvd you lose space for the file system overhead
<maryen> you should really look into getting a dual core
<jmichaelx> mac_: ooooh, i like that busy cursor lol
<maryen> they are very very nice
<jmichaelx> now i know what you all mean
<tyl3r> I know a Conroe would rock
<tyl3r> but they are damn expensive
<tyl3r> and I actually use only 1ghz
<maryen> ive got a 1.7 intel core dup
<jmichaelx> *still thinks that P3's rock
<maryen> duo*
<maryen> and my computer hardly ever slows down
<tyl3r> mine doesn't too but that icon is so useful
<tyl3r> sorry useless
<maryen> mainly because its currently impossible for one application to take all the processor cycles
<bioticpro> Linux_Galore_: ok, thx
<tyl3r> yeah, only when I compile or play
<maryen> what speed is the conroe you were wanting?
<tyl3r> where are you from guys?
<maryen> america
<campbch> anyone know how the mp32ogg converter works? i've been trying mp32ogg <filename> with spaces, spaces>_ and spaces>%20 even... sudo included. i just cant get it do do anything but print an about statement for mp32ogg
<tyl3r> don't know really
<tyl3r> maybe 3200
<maryen> try soundkonverter
<maryen> 3200 @.@
<jmichaelx>  are there any cups wizards in here? i am trying to configure this PC as a print server.... but when i 'lpq' from a client machine, i get 'no default destination available'. the machine with the printer is kubuntu edgy, the client machine is running kubuntu dapper
<maryen> can't think of what you would need that much speed on a dual core for
<apsog33> does anybody have a logitech G15 keyboard?
<tyl3r> yeah, it's mainly for gamers
<tyl3r> and overclockers
<maryen> tyl3r, you do know that the speed they print for dual core processors are for only one core right
<Linux_Galore_> campbch: usually you have to define the ripp rate and both the input and output file names
<tyl3r> mmmm no
<maryen> which means if you got an app that could use both cores you would have the equivalent of 6.4 ghz
<Rakzor> woah....
<tyl3r> o_O
<Rakzor> 6.4 ghz?
<maryen> yeah
<apsog33> almost
<Rakzor> Dang...
<apsog33> it's not that efficient
<maryen> mine if using an app made to use both cores comes out to be 3.4 theoretically*
<campbch> hmm...
<maryen> apsog33, bah it would be at least 5ghz
<yokobr> hey
<ArmedGeek> bah! i broke my sound!
<bioticpro> Linux_Galore_: so if I right click on a DVD on kde desktop, go to properties, what is the maximum size for a single layer disk, in bytes?
<maryen> the only thing i don't care for in edgy is that it scales processor speed automatically without any option to not do that
<yokobr> im trying to install macosx x86, but it doesnt see my hd
<yokobr> my mac doesnt see my sata hd......if i boot from "ultimate boot cd" it maybe see?
<lugburz> german room?
<lugburz> name of the german room?
<maryen> although it does it 100x more effectively than dapper did so im not as bothered by it as i would be
<maryen> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tyl3r> since I'm here I'm going to ask one more question
<lugburz> merci
<lugburz> ;)
<edu> Hey I am  having a problem using Beryl
<bioticpro> Linux_Galore_: I assume it should be 47000000, and 4.4GB
<maryen> lugburz: lol
<Linux_Galore_> bioticpro: data or iso ?
<lugburz> lol?
<tyl3r> do you guys have problems with the nvidia beta drivers on edgy?
<campbch> soundkonverter does the trick :D
<lugburz> was denn?
<maryen> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<edu> when it starts it says "
<edu> beryl: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<edu> beryl: Failed to manage screen: 0
<edu> beryl: No manageable screens found on display :1.0
<tyl3r> I mean installing them
<bioticpro> Linux_Galore_: a DVD movie disk
<Rakzor> !sp
<Rakzor> pffft
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-46ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 169 kB, installed size 592 kB
<campbch> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Rakzor> Ah
<campbch> cute
<Linux_Galore_> bioticpro: well most dvd movies are dual layer now around 7.2Gb
<tyl3r> see you guys
<maryen> edu, you using nvidia driver?
<bioticpro> Linux_Galore_: the one I have loaded now, says size is 4.4GB
<maryen> cya tyl3r
<tyl3r> oh
<edu> no, i am using ati driver
<tyl3r> ok see you and thanks a lot!!!!
<poison> soy un novato de linux. estoy con el kubunto. podriais decirme algunas web interesantes para iniciarme con esto?
<Linux_Galore_> bioticpro: tight wads
<maryen> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<edu> and i have followed a hint on the beryl page but there is a problem, there is no file
<bioticpro> Linux_Galore_: its an old forein movie...
<flaccid> dual layer is 8.5GB
<maryen> edu, try using the open source driver
<Linux_Galore_> bioticpro: thats the image size, it doesnt actually define the size of the dvd media
<campbch> !jp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<campbch> :D lol
<edu> one thing
<maryen> poor japanese
<Rakzor> Lmao
<edu> on the web page they tell to do this:
<edu> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 compiz --replace gconf
<edu> is in kubuntu the file located in another place?
<maryen> are you using edgy or dapper?
<edu> dapper
<jmichaelx> is there an ubuntu cups room??
<edu> and the driver is 8.27.10
<maryen> its very difficult in dapper, you have to have xorg7.1 installed
<maryen> you wouldn't have happened to compiled that yourself already have you?
<edu> wow, i have a 56k connection :-( are the xorg files very heavy?
<flaccid> hmm double-sided dual layer is 17GB
<flaccid> didnt know that existed
<Linux_Galore_> edu: lol 56k, now thats a piece of history right there
* Linux_Galore_ is on a 22Mb/s connection
<edu> I live in a village :-D
<Rakzor> 17Gb...heh...
<bioticpro> Linux_Galore_: ok, to be specific, I am trying to figure out whether I need to shrink this movie to copy it to a single layer blank, or if it will fit as is
<maryen> i would suggest upgrading to edgy after it goes stable rather than trying to compile your own xorg
<Rakzor> How big is it?
<jmichaelx> a LOT of people are still on 56k connections
<flaccid> bioticpro: size?
<maryen> america is all the world that matters
<Linux_Galore_> bioticpro: use k3b and just tell it to burn the iso, if its the wrong size it will complain
<edu> I live in europe
<maryen> who cares about those sub-people
<edu> omg hahahaha
<jmichaelx> actually, there are probably more people in the US on dial-up than in europe
<bioticpro> flaccid: 4.4GB (4,672,020,624)
<bioticpro> flaccid: thats the size kde tells me by right clicking on the DVD icon on desktop
<maryen> edu: xorg seems to be difficult to compile
<edu> It is funny to think that so many people is using a 90s technology 
<campbch> they ran an article about that awhile back... we CAN upgrade everything to provide cheap broadband to everyone, but supply and demand prevents... raise the supply too much, you have no profit
<edu> hey maryen, about the free driver option
<flaccid> well some things tell me that 4.7GB can fit finalised
<jmichaelx> edu: you cannot get broadband in most rural areas in the US
<Linux_Galore_> bioticpro: k3b wont allow you to burn an iso that doesnt fit the media
<Linux_Galore_> bioticpro: if you not sure try it
<Linux_Galore_> bioticpro: no harm done
<maryen> edu: the free driver won't fix the problem unless you've got xorg7.1 installed
<campbch> you can get satellite, if nothing else... and it gets better every year
<flaccid> but other things say 4.3GB. do what Linux_Galore_ said and try burning it :)
<edu> i could have satellite access but that would be very expansive
<maryen> and sadly there aren't any packages for dapper
<maryen> btw
<bioticpro> Linux_Galore_: well, I don't actually have a burner yet, Im backing up some dvds first
<jmichaelx> campbch: i had starband for a year and a half or so several years ago, and it sucked bad
<maryen> edgy is going stable in like 6 days
<edu> or WIMAX, but i'll have to wait another year
<campbch> my mother lives in Peck, Mi, a pop 1000 something village in the middle of the thumb... she couldnt get cable, so she got satellite
<campbch> yeah it sucked
<maryen> so it won't be much of a wait
<edu> :-(
<bioticpro> Linux_Galore_: I like to play my dvds right off the HD instead
<campbch> but then the next year they put lines in for cable
<maryen> i heard that with satellite they ration your internet acess
<campbch> so it's getting there
<edu> so that problem is a xorg bug?
<jmichaelx> maryen: it is true
<campbch> you think they dont with cable? :p
<bioticpro> you can play *.isos with kaffeine
<Linux_Galore_> bioticpro: yeah kiso allows you to open an iso
<maryen> edu: more like it wants a feature only 7.1 has
<jmichaelx> and on a cloudy day your connection gets cut off over and over
<maryen> edu: and dapper uses 7.0
<bioticpro> Linux_Galore_: ok, so I can test it without acutally having a burner
<edu> it depends on the contract you have, most of them are unidirectional and with a limited amount of MBs
<maryen> jmichaelx: whats true
<maryen> jmichaelx: rationing?
<jmichaelx> yeah
<maryen> jmichaelx: thats the ultimate level of gay
<edu> Are there any plans about backporting xorg 7.1 to dapper?
<Xal2> Kubuntu 6.10 is coming out soon, correct?
<jmichaelx> i agree
<Linux_Galore_> bioticpro: not sure, k3b tests the blank media before it burns so I doubt it will work
<maryen> yes
<maryen> edu: no there aren't at the moment
<edu> I've heard that kubuntu edgy won't be shipped free, that's a pity,  since i won't be able to download it.
<maryen> edu: but they might, dapper is suppsed to be LTS
<edu> I see, maryen
<flaccid> i thought edgy is an experimental release
<maryen> edu: is there any way you could just upgrade your dapper through the repos?
<Linux_Galore_> bioticpro: hmm might work there is a test mode in k3b
<jmichaelx> maryen: yes
<edu> btw, i have 3d accel but i tried war craft 3 in cedega and it ran terrible slow....
<campbch> edgy is the next version, right? like dapper was when breezy was around? that's what i was under the impression of, at least
<jmichaelx> oops
<campbch> how does the versioning work?
<maryen> edu: it would take a couple of days, but it would get you edgy faster than downloading the 700mb iso
<maryen> campbch: dapper is supposed to be the main version for 3 or so years
<edu> I can't have the   comp. downloading a couple of days, my fathers would get crazy
<maryen> campbch: with the others being upgrades of it
<edu> and my brothers want to chat and that stuff
<Linux_Galore_> dapper = stable edgy = unstable
<flaccid> maryen: support for 3 years. not main version for 3 years :)
<maryen> flaccid: ah
<edu> A bad thing about linux is that the narrow band connections seems to work worse than in windows
<edu> I'll explain
<flaccid> Linux_Galore_: wtf
<Linux_Galore_> also just because you run dapper doesnt mean you have to stick with an old kde desktop
<campbch> well yeah
<campbch> so
<campbch> how old was breezy?
<maryen> edu: if you do the upgrade during night time it will still work
<edu> when you're in windows you can be chatting and downloading a file, and the chat will go on, but in linux, you put adept to download something
<Linux_Galore_> right now I have dapper with kde 3.5.5
<edu> and it's like if the program takes the whole connection to it
<edu> (sorry for my little English :P)
<maryen> edu: adept will keep the files it already downloaded, so you would still make progress
<edu> i see! the cache
<maryen> edu: yep
<Linux_Galore_> campbch: 6 month release cycles do the math
<campbch> i see...
<maryen> either way, beryl is still not worth the upgrade
<maryen> its still far too buggy and slow for day to day use
<maryen> just nice for something to play with
<edu> Or  a better option... a friend can download it for me, as I did before! but they'r getting tired of my linux downloads hahaha
<maryen> lol
<edu> i'll wait to the edgy release
<maryen> want me to send you a link to the latest edgy iso?
<maryen> k
<Linux_Galore_> Im very happy with dapper so Im not updating for the hell of it
<maryen> !edgy
<edu> or perhaps mandriva 2007... has anyone tried it?
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<edu> It loosk good
<maryen> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<maryen> Edgy comes out on Oct 26
<Linux_Galore_> edu: you need more than 512mb of ram or 2007 is a bit slow
<edu> soon!
<mando> hey maryen
<maryen> mando: heya
<mando> the solution u gave me worked just fine!
<edu> I have 512
<maryen> awesome
<Linux_Galore_> edu: more than not 512
<mando> let me upload my source.list
<edu> :(
<mando> so u can help me with my ati xgl problem
<maryen> k
<Linux_Galore_> edu: it will work but if you open a few things its a bit laggy
<mando> after the source-o-matic upgrade the fglrx uses mesa
<edu> So people were claiming about Vista, but Mandriva is also memory hungry! hehe
<maryen> hey guys, remind me, the next time i buy a HD, make it a hitachi
<Linux_Galore_> edu: depends, if you turn all the stupid services off its not too bad on 512
<maryen> they have a very helpful guide for installing their drives on linux machines
<edu> why hitachi? segate works fine :-P
<flaccid> vista is horrible for mem usage
* maryen hisses
<Linux_Galore_> Im intrested to see if the Mandriva Parallel boot method is better then the new setup in edgy
<edu> Linux_Galore: So does mandriva come with a lot of unnecesary services activated by default?
<maryen> you said the word that must not be spoken
<flaccid> sounds like fedora hehe
<mando> http://mandostudios.com/sources.list
<edu> I remember that i was amazed about the huge memory consumption of windows me, and then i installed XP, it was.......worse! hhahahaha
<maryen> doesn't "it" have 1gb of ram usage
<maryen> ?
<Linux_Galore_> edu: yes
<Linux_Galore_> edu: dont forget mandriva is a kitchen sink distro
<flaccid> ubuntu is more like a bar fridge
<Linux_Galore_> edu: also get Mandriva Power Pack of a torrent not the standard version
<flaccid> it can handle more than a few beers if required
<soulrider> can someone here help me witht he grub ?
<soulrider> i reisnatlled kubuntu
<soulrider> and lost it, so i had to reinstall it
<maryen> mando: you wanted to get xgl running on dapper?
<flaccid> problem, soulrider?
<soulrider> but when i try to load one of my OS
<soulrider> it sais it cant find the partition
<edu> IMHO kubuntu is great thanks to the apt-get system and the completely free service, in mandriva you have to manage with plfs and the package manager seems to be.......slow.
<mando> i read somewhere that following the steps i did to install the ati driver and xgl again would solve it
<flaccid> soulrider: try a sudo update-grub
<Linux_Galore_> edu: yeah Mandriva uses smart (used to be urpmi) and its dog slow compared to apt-get
<edu> yup, i know, the standard version is like........fedora of red hat
<campbch> IMHO kubuntu is great because so far it hasn't fried my computer like slackware did :
<maryen> mando: i really wouldn't suggest using xgl at the moment
<campbch> :\ getting it running is one thing, getting it off is another
<mando> yeah it was working just fine and fglrxinfo showed ati and xgl + beryl were working just fine until i did that stup full upgrade
<mando> stupid*
<edu> Slackware fried your computer? OMG!
<maryen> hmm
<soulrider> flaccid: im using the live CD since i cant load kubuntu
<maryen> what's fglrx saying now?
<mando> now even the login box of kubuntu has no borders around the space for the username and pass
<campbch> OMG! when i went to reformat it to try something else, it stopped reading disks as bootable
<mando> mesa
<soulrider> that command told me i had no grub installed
<soulrider> sorry, the error was: No GRUB directory found.
<maryen> your ati driver broke then
<campbch> and then there were problems with the mbr, and other things i cant remember
<flaccid> soulrider: ah ok. you might need to edit the menu.lst manually
<maryen> did you install it from the repos?
<sorush20> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<mando> yes
<maryen> ok gimme a sec
<mando> perhaps the linux restricted modules need to be updated?
<campbch> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<soulrider> flaccid: can you guide me please ?
<soulrider> im NEVER gonna try to isnatll suse again
<soulrider> it screwed my whole system up
<campbch> :p
<soulrider> maybe if i try to reinstall kubuntu
<soulrider> again...
<campbch> suse was right before slack, and i didnt have any problems with it
<Linux_Galore_> someone needs to create a dapper->edgy easy update script
<maryen> nah, we'll just have you install the driver from the ati site
<maryen> gimme a sec
<soulrider> i just reinstalled it but never managed to actually get into it
<mando> i had it already installed before i ran xgl
<soulrider> well i tried to install suse and it never installed a grub
<soulrider> i could never get into it
<flaccid> soulrider: so whats the status of the partitions. is the kubuntu partitions ok?
<soulrider> and i could get into windows either, whcih is on another partition
<soulrider> yeah, i just reinstalled
<mando> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Installing_Dapper.27s_Included_Driver_.288.25.18.29
<soulrider> i just cant access any of my OS
<mando> i followed these instructions
<flaccid> so what happens on boot now?
<Linux_Galore_> soulrider: suse asks you if you want to install the bootloader in the mbr, if not your suposed to insert a floppy
<maryen> so you installed the driver from the ati site, or the one from the repositories
<flexan> hello
<soulrider> i reinstalled grub,a nd i see my Os options
<soulrider> but when i slect one fo them
<soulrider> it sais partition not found
<mando> that link i gave you.. whatever that is lol
<maryen> did you use method 1
<maryen> ?
<mando> yeah
<mando> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=143283
<flexan> boot 6.10 RC x86 version my comp hangs at the Kubuntu splash screen at the first bar for progress
<mando> this looks like my problem
<sorush20> any howtos on how to setup linux software raids for two hdd eide and one ide port
<mando> does this solve it?
<flexan> booting*
<Linux_Galore_> flexan: does the same for me, welcome to using unstable software
<flexan> hehe
<maryen> maybe
<maryen> first lets get some stuff removed
<mando> okk
<flexan> i went ahead and removed the splash and quiet options and I found the error
<flexan> but not sure why i am getting it
<flaccid> soulrider: can you mount the / partition of kubuntu?
<flaccid> from live cd
<mando> start with what?
<flexan> it is: Buffer I/O error on device hdc logical block 355386
<soulrider> i can
<soulrider> but
<soulrider> its sda5 and when it ry to mount it
<maryen> 'sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) xorg-driver-fglrx --purge' in konsole
<soulrider> it sais its my swap
<soulrider> and my swap is sda6
<soulrider> when i try to mount sda6
<flexan> hdc is my dvd/cd driver that I am botting the livecd from
<soulrider> it mounds it as if it were my root
<flexan> booting*
<soulrider> flaccid: should i mount sda6 anyways >
<soulrider> ?
<flexan> i went ahead and reburned the CD at 4x in case that was the problem, but nope, didn't solve the issue
<flaccid> so you can mount the / part. can you access /boot/grub/menu.lst from the kubuntu / part?
<soulrider> let me try
<mando> ok done
<flexan> some searches turned up results of this same problem on old drives that don't support enwer formats. but my drive is only a year old
<flexan> the weird thing is that gparted and linspire boot fine
<mando> whats next
<flexan> so it is a kubuntu issue
<maryen> now do 'sudo apt-get install irssi'
<soulrider> flaccid: i mounted it
<soulrider> and apparently i dont have that file
<soulrider> uhm just a se
<soulrider> ci think i amde a typ0
<mando> irssi newest version
<mando> no change
<soulrider> ah yea, its there
<maryen> its already installed?
<maryen> good
<soulrider> should i change sda6 for sda5 ?
<maryen> if something should happen and your computer crashes, you won't have a gui\
<soulrider> and hd0,5 for hd0,4 ?
<flaccid> um soulrider i'm not sure of your disk order
<mando> ok whats next maryen?
<soulrider> should i send a screenshot of qtparted ?
<maryen> if that happens, login using your username like the cli prompt asks, and type in irssi, then /network irc.freenode.net then /channel #kubuntu
<maryen> that way i can talk you through it
<maryen> anyway
<flaccid> soulrider: ok
<mando> should i re-install the things we just removed?
<maryen> no
<maryen> we're gonna install the regular driver
<mando> ok
<maryen> it doesn't break as much or as easily
<httpdss> im trying to use keep for backup, the thing is that as destination i select remote:/Backup (which references smb://192.168.xxx.xxx/Backup) ... when trying to backup, log shows error, as if i dont have RW access to that share, but i do have RW access through konqueror... any clue? can someone repeat this ?
<maryen> download this: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run
<ala-van> i am trying to mount an external usb drive... i used sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/myusb but that would only give root permission to use.  how can i can permission for everyone to use it?
<mando> open with?
<mando> run in terminal?
<soulrider> flaccid: http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/3798/snapshot1nc9.png sda1 is windows and sda5 is kubuntu
<bioticpro> kaffeine users here, where is the setting to stop kaffeine from autoplaying DVDs?
<maryen> save it
<mando> wow 55.1 mb!
<maryen> yeo
<maryen> yep*
<mando> that should take a while
<mando> i'm on a 256 kb/s connection
<maryen> ooh
<mando> this driver should be able to support xgl?
<maryen> yes
<mando> cool :D
<mando> ok time for frozen bubble :D
<mando> will be back later
<mando> thanks for ur help so far maryen i appreciate it
<flaccid> soulrider: looks like hd(1,3) ?
<soulrider> whi 3 ?
<edu> i am leaving, bye!
<maryen> no problem
<maryen> bye edy
<Rakzor> edu: bye!
<maryen> edu*
<Ahmuck> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> soulrider: sorry its disk 1, part 2 (second disk, third partition)  hd(1,2)
<soulrider> but not part 3, its part 1 and part 5
<soulrider> =/
<flaccid> or maybe hd(1,a)
<cellofellow> soulrider: grub starts counting at zero, so hda1 is hd(0,0)
<soulrider> im gonna pastebin my grub file ok
<soulrider> so you take a look at it
<soulrider> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<maryen> whats the ETA on that file mando
<maryen> ?
<flaccid> soulrider: maybe i am reading wrong. please read http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Naming-convention
<mando> 30 min :S
<soulrider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27735/
<mando> or less i believe
<mando> 9 mb so far
<maryen> k
<cellofellow> anybody know how to configure kxdocker? whenever I use the configuration utility it just fizzles out sometimes and always loads the defaults when I log in.
<mando> if you have to go or something just give me some instructions to follow and i'll take it from there
<maryen> mando: im gonna play around with AIGLX for a bit
<maryen> say my name when you need me
<flaccid> soulrider: does xp mce load from the that grub entry?
<mando> ok sure
<soulrider> nope
<soulrider> i just changed some stuff
<soulrider> im gonna see if it works now
<cellofellow> kxdocker? anybody know how to use it?
<soulrider> ill BRB
<flaccid> soulrider: primary first part is hd(0,0)
<flaccid> second disk, first part is hd(1,0)
<flaccid> hey i could be wrong
<flaccid> try #grub :)
<maryen> mando: if i may suggest it, i would say edgy with aiglx is much nicer than xgl, more stable too
<Rakzor> Hey can anyone tell me what the command "bash" does in linux? I don't wanna try it without knowin what it does...
<mando> but is edgy itself stable?
<maryen> pretty much
<maryen> im running it myself right now
<mando> i fell in love with beryl
<maryen> beryl works with AIGLX too
<maryen> its what im using atm
<mando> cool
<mando> ok then perhaps i can upgrade to edgy after i install the ati driver
<maryen> not to mention you can watch video in aiglx
<maryen> in xgl its very buggy and can mess up your system
<mando> well videos worked great on xgl before it broke down :(
<mando> and transparent and all
* noiesmo xgl's always worked well
<maryen> hmm maybe it was just the early version of xgl i had used
<maryen> mind you i had tried it 4 months ago or so
<mando> ah ok
<maryen> aiglx is just much easier to get working without tweaks
<mando> will give it a shot after getting my ati driver ready
<maryen> k
<maryen> btw
<maryen> mando, have you tried rain on your beryl yet?
<maryen> its very nice
<mando> whats rain?
<maryen> activate it with shift+f9
<maryen> its a water effect
<mando> no xgl now :(
<mando> running on kde
<maryen> makes your desktop look like the surface of a puddle
<mando> wow
<mando> very cool
<maryen> itll be working in just a bit
<mando> 23 mb so far
<mando> i hate slow internet connections
<maryen> i have fiber optic with verizon
<cellofellow_> so, anyone know how to use kxdocker?
<maryen> 15 mb/s download speed
<mando> when i was studying in germany this summer i was downloading at 3.5 mbps
<mando> neat :D
<maryen> 4 mb/s upload
<maryen> i love it alot
<mando> well egypt sucks.. we dont have these fast connections
<CVirus> mando: bas yala
<maryen> eh i know how you feel sorta
<mando> yo cvirus
<mando> 3amel eh
<CVirus> mando: how is it goin' dude ?
<CVirus> mando: not bad
<mando> cool
<pierreth> hello
<CVirus> mando: I'll brb .. phone
<mando> i tried messagin u a couple of days ago on this channel
<mando> ok dude
<maryen> i was living in a dorm, that while we had good speeds, every port other than 80 was blocked off
<pierreth> Any here using gnucash?
<maryen> meaning no irc, no chat, no p2p, no torrent, etc
<cellofellow_> maryen: no pop/imap/smtp either?
<mando> yeah i feel u.. in the dorms in germany it was pretty much the same..
<maryen> cellofellow_: yep
<mando> no i believe they leave these ports open
<mando> damn.. thats too much
<maryen> cellofellow_: it was draconian
<mando> ah btw.. how do i register
<mando> i need to be able to pm
<campbch> . /msg nickserv register <pass>
<cellofellow_> I just did that and screwwed up. wrong password and wrong nick. how do I unregister?
<campbch> you... dont? just change your nick and re-register
<cellofellow_> uh, ok. for some reason I can't sign on with the nick I usually use, cellofellow. says it's in use and I'm the only user of it.
<Mandoz> and how do i log in?
<campbch> :o make a violafellow?
<maryen> ./msg nickserv identify <pass>
<Mandoz> cool
<campbch> shamisenfellow, if you're in an eastern mood :D
<Ahmuck> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<campbch> ack goodnight
<Mandoz> 33.6 / 55.1 mb so far
<cellofellow> would it be possible to change my nickserve password?
<maryen> not without a freenode mod
<cellofellow> oh, well.
<otaku-san> is there something that can go through my source list and check for bad sources?
<maryen> your status Mandoz
<maryen> ?
<cellofellow> so, anybody know how to configure kxdocker so that all those aliases pointing to /var/run and /poc/bus/usb and other things go away?
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: you could make a new sources.list
<maryen> never used kxdocker
<BonBonTheJon> cellofellow: the only time I tried kxdocker, I thought I right-clicked and deleted stuff
<BonBonTheJon> cellofellow: or else it was in the configuration menu
<cellofellow> I tried kooldock for a long time cause kxdocker wouldn't keep my settings, but kooldock has more bugs than an ant farm.
<CVirus> Mandoz: with ya
<CVirus> Mandoz: /join #EgLUG
<cellofellow> BonBonTheJon: yeah, you'd think, but they come back when I restart the program.
<Mandoz> hey sorry was on the phone
<Mandoz> 42.1 mb
<BonBonTheJon> cellofellow: no idea, then
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon:  true...but there may be a source I need but forget it in the new list
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: make a new one, then replace only the similar lines in your sources.list, that way you don't change the others
<maryen> k
<soulrider> damn
<soulrider> i reinstalled
<soulrider> and im still getting that error
<Hawkwind> soulrider: What error ?
<maryen> hey soulrider, did you install suse 10.1?
<soulrider> cant find partition
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: Do you mean from scratch
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> and it didnt install a grub
<maryen> eww you poor man
<sorush20> hi there is an error in my /var/lib/dpkg/status file ..
<soulrider> so i reinsatlle dkubuntu
<soulrider> and its all screwed up
<soulrider> i cant access any of my OS
<sorush20> how can I make sure its fixed please?
<CVirus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maryen> try wiping your home partition, then reinstalling
<maryen> back it up first of course
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: use easysource to make a new one, and when its done compare the web page to your copy, replacing the similar lines
<soulrider> i got 2 partitioons, one for root and one swap
<soulrider> i dotn ahve a partition for home
<soulrider> i see kubuntu and windows in ym grub
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: ahhh...ok I google easysource and do that
<soulrider> but they both give me a cant mount partition error
<otaku-san> I'll*
<BonBonTheJon> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: ^^^
<maryen> did you format your root partition when you installed ubuntu?
<otaku-san> ...that's even better
<silvania> heya
<sorush20> hers is the paste for it http://pastebin.co.uk/4475
<maryen> soulrider: ?
<soulrider> i see my grub and my OSes, but when i press enter i get a cant mount partition error
<soulrider> meaning i cant get  into any of OSes
<soulrider> im using the liveCD
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: I know some of my sources which are giving me errors..so I'll leave those out...is there some thing I could put a source into and it checks it to see if it's ok?
<maryen> soulrider: did you format your root partition when you reinstalled ubuntu?
<sorush20> as you can see the maintainer and version bracket is messed up, anyone don't know how it happed now I sudo apt-get -f install or remove doesn't work.. and sudo dpkg --configure -a dosen't work either
<soulrider> of cours
<soulrider> e
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: not as far as I know
<BonBonTheJon> soulrider: you can reconfigure grub
<maryen> hmm dunno whats going on then
<soulrider> can you help me do that ?
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: what would it take to make such a thing...
<maryen> shouldn't ubuntu have auto configured grub though
<maryen> ?
<soulrider> it does
<soulrider> but i dunno whats happening
<soulrider> damn suse
<maryen> and why is his old setting remaing after he fried his root partition
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: what if giving errors
<soulrider> i need to solve this ASAP, especially becaus ei need tow ork with my computer
<soulrider> i dont think running java and eclipse form the live CD is a good idea :P
<Rakzor> Um, can I undo rm -rf /   ?
<CVirus> maryen: I was wondering why did you ask Mandoz to remove the linux-restricted-modules ?
<sorush20> I guess no one can help ?
<Mandoz> maryen file downloaded successfully
<silvania> I'm having problems with my USB mouse and i tried to search for it, but im not able to find a solution, just how to restart usb device.
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: actually some of these on the easysource are the ones giving me errors...such as the opera one and Cipherfunk
<silvania> USB mouse is stopping on random intervals.
<CVirus> maryen: why are you asking him to install a driver not in the repos ?
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: just comment out those
<soulrider> so, any ideas of what i can do witht he grub ?
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: and try it again
<Mandoz> anyway the file is downloaded and ready to go
<maryen> CVirus: drivers not in the repos aren't subject to the same problems as the repo drivers
<Mandoz> whats the next step?
<CVirus> maryen: if you dont mind ... for how long have you been using Kubuntu ?
<maryen> kubuntu, i would say maybe half a year or longer
<maryen> with previous experience in suse for a year and a half
<CVirus> maryen: and for how long have you been using GNU/Linux ?
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: ok...I'll first make a back up of the source list I have...make this easysource one and update&upgrade with it...then if it works I'll use it and add any missing that I have in my old list
<maryen> CVirus: if you wish to take over, be my guest
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: basically the same thing...just a bit of a round way
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: you can comment a repository out and test to see if it still works
<CVirus> maryen: no way .. I'm new to Kubuntu ... and I wanted to know how are you thinking
<Mandoz> maryen if you'd please tell me what to do next :D
<Rakzor> Anyone know if I can format a hdd in Kubuntu, and if so, how?
<maryen> ok
<maryen> mandoz: sudo apt-get update
<BonBonTheJon> Rakzor: new hard drive
<CVirus> Rakzor: apt-get install qtparted
<BonBonTheJon> ?
<Rakzor> Thanks CVirus.
<CVirus> Rakzor: No problem
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: true.....I just need that opera source....I'll do the comment part first then
<maryen> Mandoz: if you want to continue on your own, im going on the instructions of method 2
<maryen> you are at the install necessary tools part
<Mandoz> well i'd appreciate it if u can guide me if you have the time
<maryen> ok
<maryen> now do sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential fakeroot dh-make debconf libstdc++5 linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Mandoz> okk
<maryen> CVirus: my reasoning, is the packaged drivers are usually not as up to date as possible, as well as easily broken if linux-restricted-modules aren't kept in step
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: ahhh it's the keys causing havoc....I thought so...ok
<maryen> reason for uninstall of linux-restricted-modules is i've had a history of it interfering with non-packaged drivers before, but i doubt it will affect him in this case, so he can probably reinstall it
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: add the keys, hopefully it will clear up the problems
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: I'm looking at the errors and they're all .gpg's  I'll find the keys and try that
<BonBonTheJon> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<BonBonTheJon> that didnt help
<maryen> what are you trying to install otaku-san
<CVirus> maryen: got that
<maryen> what repo
<CVirus> maryen: but why didnt test the drivers in the repos first and if they fail .. then you would proceed with the steps you
<CVirus> you're doing right now*
<maryen> CVirus: the drivers in the repos already broke on him
<Mandoz> i did a fglrxinfo and it didnt show up my ati driver.. if thats a test
<Ahmuck> w32codecs
<Ahmuck> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maryen> mandoz, you finished installing that stuff?
<CVirus> maryen: they were working before he messed with XGL .. which proves that its not the driver's fault
<Mandoz> downloading 20 mb
<Mandoz> almost done
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: most of the keys I need are in the easy source...and it shows how to add a key...should for the sources not on easysource...should I google em' and see if that gets the key?
<maryen> CVirus: they broke after he did an update
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: what other sources do you have, can you pastebin your sources.list
<maryen> Mandoz: ok
<aghalab> nick antaw
<BonBonTheJon> missed the slash
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: yeah...and I'll comment the ones with bad keys
<maryen> with this driver, the only time it will break during an update would be on kernel version updates, and those aren't terribly common
<antaw> thanks
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: well one is a kubuntu error....and there's alot of kubuntu packages...and the key gives nothing to show which one it is...so I'll just pastebin the source
<maryen> you ready Mandoz?
<Mandoz> 2 more minutes.. sorry.. shitty internet connection
<maryen> np
<flaccid> how to disable * Checking all filesystems.. on boot?
<maryen> that should be the last of the downloading btw
<Mandoz> i know that :D
<maryen> lemme check
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: Here you are  http://pastebin.ca/214566
<Mandoz> oh no i dont lol.. i just know how to disable checking fat32 paritions.. thanks to maryen
<Fleebailey33> anyone use mol ?
<abattoir> flaccid: edit /etc/fstab, and for the respective partition,  change the flag for checking to 0
<abattoir> flaccid: it's generally the last one, '<pass>'
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: do you need all of those, I've never heard of most of them
<flaccid> thanks abbotoir
<Mandoz> ok downloaded
<maryen> ok now enter 'bash ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper' into konsole
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: ok.....man...your like the 5th person to say that....blame Hawkwind ;)  It's from his tut
<maryen> oh wait
<maryen> first change directory to wherever the driver was downloaded
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: you said you needed opera
<thompa> has anybody tried kubuntu-64?
<maryen> if you were using Firefox, that would be 'cd Desktop'
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: ya...I use it...so I need it to update
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: back up you sources.list, then use easy-source to make a new one, you can copy over sources that you need in the new one as you find them
<abattoir> thompa: yes, i've
<Mandoz> ok
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: I think it will make life easier
<lascar> I have no sound on my computer; alsa does not appear to be a running process.  Help, anyone?
<thompa> abattoir: ive been trying to install thr egy rc 64, it will only boot acpi=off
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: just a suggestion
<abattoir> otaku-san: also you don't need the deb-src entry if you don't plan on frequently downloading the sources for the packages in main, universe etc.
<abattoir> *deb-src entries
<thompa> abattoir: but 386 install fine
<abattoir> thompa: the live cd?
<thompa> if i go with acpi=off , my keyboard dont work and the install is finsihed (hopeless)
<thompa> abattoir: yes
<maryen> Mandoz: done?
<Mandoz> ok done
<Mandoz> whats next?
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: oh well that would take off quite a bit in the source list...I'll use the easy source one with all of the packs and sources checked...
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: that should be good for me
<maryen> in konsole 'sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-fglrx_8.29.6-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i fglrx-kernel-source_8.29.6-1_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i fglrx-control_8.29.6-1_i386.deb'
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: make sure you back up
<abattoir> thompa: can you check if the bug is similar to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/66929 ?
<abattoir> thompa: if it is, then it's a known bug and should be fixed for the release
<thompa> abattoir: my first error was mp-bios bug 8254, whcih means its a multi=processor issue, then freeze at io scheduler
<thompa> abattoir: thanks
<Mandoz> done
<maryen> ok
<lascar> I have no sound on my computer; alsa does not appear to be a running process.  Help, anyone?
<maryen> it finished without any errors?
<thompa> all the other earlier versions installed, this time there is no workaround that works
<Mandoz> yes
<maryen> ok then 'sudo rm /usr/src/fglrx-kernel*.deb'
<Mandoz> no such file or directory
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: everytime....and update&upgrade...one time forgot to do that...kinda borked adept for a while
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: okay you here?
<kkathman> yah
<maryen> thats fine
<kkathman> pm
<thompa> abattoir: i think the problem is with the kernel anyway, its same on some other distros with 64 versions
<Ahmuck> !w32codecs
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: on the kubuntu install? and have irssi started as  screen irssi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maryen> ok mandoz almost done
<Mandoz> cool :D
<abattoir> thompa: oh ok, then it won't get fixed for edgy, i guess
<lascar> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<kkathman> t3hwiz0rd-server:  yeo I started a pm with you
<thompa> it should be patched anyway
<t3hwiz0rd-server> hmmm it didn't come to me
<maryen> 'sudo module-assistant prepare && sudo module-assistant update && sudo module-assistant build fglrx && sudo module-assistant install fglrx && sudo depmod -a'
<kkathman> oh wait
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: did you pm T3hWiz0rd-server? lol
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: lol
<maryen> in konsole
<kkathman> yah byt I didnt identify..hold on
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: we can do it here actually
<t3hwiz0rd-server> maybe other people will throw ideas in
<t3hwiz0rd-server> keep it public
<t3hwiz0rd-server> since xorg seemed to of removed itself
<thompa> its acpi that needs to fixed, i wonder if anyone with amd 64 duo core can install it, i doubt
<t3hwiz0rd-server> get out of your screen session by hitting Control a d
<t3hwiz0rd-server> to renter screen, type screen -r
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: Hey why are there French sources in your source.list?
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<Mandoz> and done
<maryen> ok
<thompa> ill just stick with 386 until final then try 64 again
<maryen> 'sudo aticonfig --initial && sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=xv
<Mandoz> done
<Mandoz> thats it i believe right?
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: What's wrong with having French sources ?  There are things I need/want in other sourcs
<maryen> say goodbye and type 'sudo shutdown -r now'
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: and other non-US sources...do they release stuff the US sources doesn't have?
<Mandoz> bye bye everyone :D and thanks a million maryen!!
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: Repos are repos. They can contain anything they want really.  Just depends on what that builder chooses to build
<maryen> but yes, aside from a restart you're done
<kkathman> t3hwiz0rd-server: ok it installed but didnt write the config file as it says that its been customized
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: hehehe nothing...I've just always wondered if they had something else...it's a question thats been nagging on me everytime I look at my source list...kinda cool actually...I'm going to include them in my new source list
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: and you answered it
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: hmmm okay.
<cellofellow> Hawkwing, you ever used kxdocker?
<cellofellow> hawdwind
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: I don't use KDE, sorry
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: now, run the nvidia-glx-conf enable command
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: then try to restart kde by doing sudo /et/init.d/kdm start
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: but your on kubuntu forum? are you just an any-buntu person?
<mando> and thanks to maryen.. xgl is up and running :D
<Hawkwind> cellofellow: I use E17 as my window manager.  I use Kubuntu because I prefer to see KDE over Gnome if I need to
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: rule of thumb in linux is if you have a shell its not broken lol
<cellofellow> Hawkwind: aww, E17.
<t3hwiz0rd-server> if you lose shell, THEN you're screwed lol
<BonBonTheJon> what anti-virus do people suggest
<kkathman> t3hwiz0rd-server: nvidia-glx-conf isnt found
<cellofellow> BonBonTheJon: anti-virus?
<mando> cant thank you enough maryen
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<maryen> mando: from now on, if you notice anything about the kernel updating or anything follow the method 2 steps from bash ati-driver... to 'sudo shutdown -r now' and that will fix it
<BonBonTheJon> cellofellow: its for a windows machine, but I'm looking for free/open-source anti-virus
<maryen> np mando
<mando> cool then :D
<kkathman> t3hwiz0rd-server: did that... says its "at its latest version"
<cellofellow> BonBonTheJon: oh, uh, i've never used open source AV, but Grisoft's AVG is great and free as in beer.
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: its nvidia-glx-config enable
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: my bad
<BonBonTheJon> cellofellow: yeah, thats my first idea
<maryen> want to try your wireless now?
<mando> yes please :D
<maryen> ok first of all type iwconfig into konsole
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: deb-src is for sources...wouldn't I want that?
<cellofellow> BonBonTheJon: I don't see how an open source project could possibly maintain a good virus database. Unless they run totally on heuristic analysis...
<mando> ok and?
<maryen> there will be a list of names, lo, eth0, etc..
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: only if you plan on compiling from source, most likely not
<maryen>  do any of them have anything beside 'no wireless extensions'?
<BonBonTheJon> cellofellow: oh, I remembered...what about ClamAV
<kkathman> t3hwiz0rd-server: says "Not starting because KDE isnt the default display manager
<maryen> if so tell me which one
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: odd, did it install gnome?
<cellofellow> BonBonTheJon: never tried it. supposed to be really good though.
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: only time I compile is if I get it from a tar somewhere...never on adept
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: well not adept....but you get my meaning
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: probably can leave it out
<mando> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: will do.
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: maybe? lol
<mando> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27741/
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: if you need them, it is only the other lines changed to deb-src
<kkathman> t3hwiz0rd-server: should I do a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?? even though I upgraded with gksudo update-manager -c -d ??
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: true...true
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: its worth a shot.
<maryen> mando: what is your wireless network's name?
<kkathman> methinks nalioth didnt realize I was in kubuntu desktop
<kkathman> ok
<mando> 3Com
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: theres a chance its that you updated it to a ubuntu box and removed kubuntu lol
<cellofellow> kkathman: I've read that aptitude is better at removing dependancies than apt-get. try sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<maryen> mando: any wep keys?
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: cellofellow's got a point
<maryen> mando: any special settings?
<cellofellow> kkathman: if you ever want to reinstall
<cellofellow> uninstall
<maryen> there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with your hardware
<mando> yeah i have a wep key
<mando> shared
<mando> shared key
<kkathman> t3hwiz0rd-server:  that didnt work either
<maryen> have you set your system to use it properly?
<Xal2> When identifying my root drive in grub, do I need to use hd for an SATA drive? or is it different?
<kkathman> t3hwiz0rd-server:  tried startx and still getting an NVIDIA error msg
<mando> i am not sure
<mando> i tried everything
<mando> its text.. something like : example1.
<mando> i use the wireless assistant and enter the wep key and still it doesnt work
<cellofellow> kkathman: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg has never failed me on installing nvidia drivers
<maryen> try disbling the wep key
<kkathman> cellofellow:  Im baffled on that tho
<kkathman> cellofellow:  I launch it and I guess Im not putting in the right things
<maryen> kkathman what version ubuntu you using?
<kkathman> I've been taking the defaults
<maryen> 6.10?
<kkathman> maryen  I tried to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<cellofellow> kkathman: the program is pretty easy I think. just answer all the questions about screen type, and driver. I had to turn on kernel framebuffer to get hardware acceleration but that's my old card.
<mando> ok brb
<mando> i'll log in to the other network and disable the wep
<nalioth> kkathman: ?
<kkathman> cellofellow:  well, when do I tell it to use the nvidia-glx driver then?
<maryen> kkathman: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-kernel* --purge and install the driver from the website
<cellofellow> kkathman: when it's configuring the card, it ways something about drivers, default is nv, right below it is nvidia, select that.
<ghost> hi, is there a program for kubuntu to make iso images?
<kkathman> ugh if I remove the nvidia it also removes xserver-xorg
<cellofellow> kkathman: what? that can't be right.
<kkathman> cellofellow: I never get that...
<kkathman> ok I'll try again
<maryen> kkathman: it shouldn't do that
<maryen> kkathman: post what it says in postbin please
<cellofellow> kkathman: what card do you have?
<cellofellow> just reading online news. firefox 2 scheduled for Oct. 24th.
<maryen> cellofellow: the nvidia drivers in the repos are broken in edgy atm
<cellofellow> kkathman's using edgy? I guess it's a little bit on the dge still.
<maryen> ya just a bit
<cellofellow> that's why I haven't upgraded yet. I've had enough problems with dapper, (my own fault usually.)
<ghost> anyone know if there is a program for kubuntu to make iso images?
<maryen> aside from having to manually install graphics drivers, edgy is more stable for me than dapper
<xsacha> growisofs?
<cellofellow> ghost: like a graphical program?
<Brydenn33> whats the command to see what version of (k)ubuntu you are running?
<ghost> not necessarily graphical
<maryen> i wouldn't know Brydenn33
<Brydenn33> :(
<kkathman> nope I never get any prompt in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to choose a driver
<Brydenn33> well i'm pretty sure i upgraded to the new release
<maryen> where did you get your install from?
<ghost> growisofs is the command i heard talked about before, what would be the syntax i'd need to use there
<Brydenn33> i just wanted to make sure
<cellofellow> Brydenn33: dunno, uname -r shows the version of linux running. maybe uname has other options too.
<kkathman> which is why I keep saying there's something weird
<Brydenn33> cellofellow: that just shows the kernel version
<kkathman> cellofellow:  btw I have a nvidia FX5200
<maryen> kkathman: did you try removing nvidia-kernel*
<Brydenn33> kkathman: i have FX5500
<mando_> why is my nickname used lol
<mando_> anyway
<xsacha> try uname -a
<mando_> withouth wep its working
<mando_> i am actually connected now thu my wireless connection
<kkathman> maryen:  I can try that again, but it removes xserver-xorg when I do
<kkathman> but I'll do that again
<cellofellow> Brydenn33: yeah, when I said linux I meant kernel, which is what linux really is.
<maryen> mando_: strange, i thought wep would work with an opensource driver
<xsacha> if you're in konversation: try /sysinfo
<Brydenn33> hehe @ cellofellow ok :)
<mando_> but this cant be the case.. i have really annoying neighbours lol
<maryen> kkathman: does it remove xserver-xorg-nvidia or something like that
<maryen> ?
<cellofellow> kkathman: what DID you install?
<xsacha> my wireless always connects to my neighbours my default because it has stronger signal than mine lol
<xsacha> im too lazy to change it ;) free internet
<t3hwiz0rd-server> nalioth: X wont start for him for some reason
<xsacha> i have a download limit, they do not
<kkathman> maryen: also it now says  (after typing sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx) it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop also
<kkathman> that doesnt make sense to me at all
<maryen> kkathman: dont do nvidia-glx
<mando_> ok how to make it work with wep?
<cellofellow> kkathman: aparently it's broken in edgy. edgy right?
<maryen> kkathman: do 'sudo apt-get remove nvidia-kernel* --purge'
<maryen> and let it do as it pleases
<kkathman> I dunno
<kkathman> ok
<maryen> mando_: dunno, may still be a bug in wireless in linux
<Che-Anarch> Anyone here do any development / translation?
<kkathman> maryen:  dies that * count at the end??
<kkathman> does
<maryen> yes
<maryen> mando_: i hear wpa works, you may wanna try that
<mando_> ok i guess ill have to live with it :(
<mando_> will give it a try
<cellofellow> strange, first time I installed nvidia drivers I didn;t get the kernel modules, and second time xserver didn't configure, third time went straight to reconfigure xserver-xorg and worked like a charm.
<maryen> that or set up a mac filter so people cant leach you
<cellofellow> nvidia legacy actually
<maryen> cellofellow: you and kkathman's cards are considered legacy?
<cellofellow> not his, mine though. tnt2
<maryen> ok
<mando_> yeah that can work aswell
<kkathman> maryen:  looks like its going to remove kubuntu-desktop, xorg and tons of things if I do that
<maryen> how many things exactly
<mac_> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<maryen> also please copy and paste what it's saying into paste-bin
<cellofellow> kkathman: maybe forget the purge? nvidia drivers don't really have config files to purge. xserver does though
<Ahmuck> my video is to dark in kubuntu
<Ahmuck> i have an ati card
<maryen> go to the display settings and adjust the gamma?
<Xal2> I am having trouble reinstalling GRUB.
<Ahmuck> in fedora i used xvattr or something (i forget what it was called) to lightent the settings
<Rakzor_Away> Or contrast.
<Xal2> I am in the grub prompt on the live CD now.
<Ahmuck> k, i will check the display settings
<Xal2> I have mounted my linux root partition.
<maryen> ok cellofellow i give up on kkathman, i've lost patience and theres other things i want to do
<maryen> cya
<maryen> or well brb
<cellofellow> well, I think if it uninstalls xserver-xorg then it can reinstall and be clean
<mandoz> is there a way to further optimize the kubuntu performance?
<cellofellow> mandoz: short of compiling the kernel?
<maryen> back :p
<maryen> kernel compilation is fun
<mandoz> lol
<maryen> more people should tinker with kernels
<Rakzor_Away> Sure is...*sarcastic*
<mandoz> nooo.. thats way to advanced for me
<mandoz> i am feeling my pc is a little slower
<mandoz> perhaps the beryl update i made
<AsheD> I have been having some problems with amarok reading tags, and I am told I may not have UTF-8 support or something on my system [I actually use Ubuntu though] , how can I check/remedy this?
<maryen> mandoz:
<cellofellow> maryen: i'll mess with that later.
<maryen> mandoz:  beryl etc makes everything slower at the moment
<maryen> its best to not run it constantly
<cellofellow> mandoz: it's better than Aero though. you read the requirements for Windows Vista. Ouch $$$$
<maryen> yes but when it's finished it will run much faster and will require hardware a fraction of the strength of vista
<cellofellow> my computer is a little slow. sometimes I kill superkaramba to speed things up
<cellofellow> maryen: I know. my point exactly
<BonBonTheJon> mandoz: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189192/
<Ahmuck> gamma does not help
<maryen> is this in kaffiene?
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: ack...it's still complaining....I seem to remember it did this when I first used this source list...just ignored it...I give up for now...I have to get off....sleep
<maryen> nevermind i don't wanna help anyone else today
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: hows the work coming?
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: ok, bye
<Ahmuck> nm, wrong monitor setting
<BonBonTheJon> Xal2: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<BonBonTheJon> Xal2: I think it tells how to fix grub, it should work for you
<greenman> naaronbo
<cellofellow> they took screenshot uploads off of the pastebin :-(
<maryen> eh imageshack still works
<Brydenn33> god i'm soooooooooooooo tipsy right now lol
<Brydenn33> glad i can at least type straight
<Brydenn33> i blame this beer: http://www.widmer.com/beer_brokenhalo.aspx
<Brydenn33> haha
<dave_> My mouse is spasstic in kubuntu?>!
<dave_> laptop mouse!
<dave_> IBM one
<Brydenn33> lol
<Brydenn33> that sucks dave
<Brydenn33> how'd that happen?
<BonBonTheJon> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dave_> well i installedit
<Xal2> BonBonTheJon, I found that I needed to use the same drive Linux was on. Then it worked perfectly.
<dave_> and thats what happened
<Brydenn33> BonBonTheJon: you arent talking to me are you?
<BonBonTheJon> Brydenn33: yes you
<BonBonTheJon> Xal2: so is it working?
<dave_> no
<Brydenn33> what did i say that wasnt family friendly? everything i've said has been PG-13
<dave_> need mouse help?
<dave_> !
<Xal2> Yeah, but by using the first drive originally, I screwed up my Windows boot so now I have to repeat this process
<Xal2> lol
<BonBonTheJon> Xal2: good to hear you at least know what to do
<Xal2> You said, "sucks."
<dave_> need help!
<BonBonTheJon> dave_: what do you mean you installed it
<dave_> "sucks" zomg?!
<dave_> rfmnvs
<dave_> sdagva
<dave_> dfsafsafdg
<dave_> srgardt
<dave_> hg
<dave_> rgt43
<dave_> te
<Brydenn33> Xal2: haha sucks? you gotta be kidding me lmfao
<dave_> ag
<dave_> df
<dave_> bs
<dave_> SPAM
<dave_> lol soz
<Xal2> I figure that's why he got the warning, lol.
<Xal2> I don't care.
<Brydenn33> neither do i
<Brydenn33> BonBonTheJon: is obviously a republican wacko
<BonBonTheJon> Brydenn33: I do agree that would fly in a PG-13 movie
<dave_> installed kubuntu, mouse went strange
<Brydenn33> thanks BonBonTheJon
<Brydenn33> we at least agree on 1 thing
<Brydenn33> what does it do dave_
<dave_> jumps around the screen, opens random apps etc
<Brydenn33> thats nuts
<Brydenn33> brb gotta check on the salmon i'm cooking
<dave_> lolkay
<BonBonTheJon> dave_: do you mean a touchpad or a mouse
<dave_> intellipoint
<dave_> trackpoint
<dave_> type of thing
<maryen> ah, rebooting on edgy is so much better than dapper
<BonBonTheJon> dave_: I have heard that there are some problems using touchpads (and trackpoint by inclusion, maybe?) in kubuntu
<dave_> yeah, happens on other lappys too
<dave_> :(
<Brydenn33> what version are you running btw dave_?
<maryen> what kinda problems?
<Brydenn33> you running 6.06?
<dave_> yuz
<maryen> im using touchpad atm and no problems
<Brydenn33> hmm
<dave_> 6.06
<Brydenn33> thats strange
<dave_> lts
<dave_> 'tis, and on some PCs it doesnt even run at all
<dave_> (kubuntu)
<dave_> but thats not the main prob,
<dave_> the mouse is
<maryen> dave_: perhaps try edgy?
<dave_> edgy?
<maryen> edgy eft
<BonBonTheJon> !edgy
<maryen> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<BonBonTheJon> maryen: good timing :)
<maryen> its on RC1 right now, so its pretty stable
<maryen> lol i know
<dave_> ah, yeah i saw that
<cellofellow> maryen: yeah, whenever I shutdown usplash kind of disappears
<dave_> but in australia, i only have 512k internet
<VooXo> hi all
<cellofellow> anybody know what an eft is?
<dave_> so its annoying tod download
<maryen> lets see if ubotu knows
<maryen> !eft
<ubotu> eft is a newt in its terrestrial stage of development - the release after Dapper will be called Edgy Eft.  For information and pictures of efts/newts, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newt or try !edgy
<rcarr> An electronic fund transfer
<maryen> omg it does
<dave_> Electronic Funds Transfer :P
<rcarr> I WIN DAVE
<dave_> meh
<cellofellow> there have poison skins
<maryen> no i win
<dave_> btw my names shane
<dave_> lol
<rcarr> Now I have the rights to your first born son!
<rcarr> woooo
<rcarr> ...ornot
<dave_> ehh
<dave_> kay
<maryen> i won through the powers of ubotu
<dave_> well that might take, say 10-15 years...
<dave_> (the son thing)
<rcarr> Haha
<mynameisSHANE> so any ideas?
<cellofellow> kxdocker is cool, except these aliases to nothing in particular that don't go away: http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/7563/kxdockerwi8.jpg:
<maryen> !drake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mynameisSHANE> ah well, dave wantsta do other things
<rcarr> I was really hoping for ubuntu fuzzy ferret
<VooXo> i have problems with starting live variant of my kubuntu 6.06 -- my mouse doesn't work and i need 800x600 resolution... what is the command for reconfiguring the x server?
<cellofellow> drake's a male duck
<mynameisSHANE> Drake is a good linear amp!
<rcarr> Drake is a dragon!
<mynameisSHANE> :O
<rcarr> or a male duck
<mynameisSHANE> bye!
<VooXo> anyone...?
<mynameisSHANE> yeah
<mynameisSHANE> well
<mynameisSHANE> or its a liunux thing... ~~~~
<mynameisSHANE> BYENOW
<rcarr> VooXo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cellofellow> is 7.whatsit really Feisty Fawy?
<cellofellow> Fawn
<BonBonTheJon> cellofellow: yeah, 7.04 is Feisty Fawn
<BonBonTheJon> !feisty
<ubotu> feisty is the codename for ubuntu 7.04
<VooXo> ok... that's for the resolution... but, how do i set my mouse to be SERIAL and not PS/2, as it is by default?
<cellofellow> interesting codename
<rcarr> It will always be Fuzzy Ferret in my heart
<rcarr> VooXo: err, i don't know anything about serial mice, but it would be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rcarr> VooXo: Open it with vim or nano or something http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R6.9.0/doc/html/mouse4.html
<rcarr> Vooxo: Provides useful documentation
<cellofellow> VooXo: just do a sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg and when it asks about mice say it's a serial mouse and it works like a charm.
<cellofellow> rcarr: Fuzzy Ferret?
<rcarr> rcarr: I was hoping that w*o uld bbe the name of Edgy+1
<rcarr> err
<VooXo> but i think it doesn't ask about mouse, at all... o_O as long as i remember...
<rcarr> cellofellow: I was hoping that would be the name of Edgy+1, but it's Feisty Fawn
<AsheD> I have been having some problems with amarok reading tags, and I am told I may not have UTF-8 support or something on my system [I actually use Ubuntu though] , how can I check/remedy this?
<rcarr> VooXo: You can open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit as mentioned: http://ftp.x.org/pub/X11R6.9.0/doc/html/mouse4.html
* Brydenn33 is thumping Blue October - Hate Me.mp3
<VooXo> thanks..
<rcarr> AsheD: I think ubuntu has had UTF-8 as default since...breezy badger
<cellofellow> rcarr: seems to be going in alphabetical order now. dapper, edgy, feisty, what's next? giddy?
<AsheD> rcarr:: then do you have a better explanation as why this doesn't work?
<rcarr> Cellofellow: Galvanizing Goat?
<cellofellow> rcarr: lol
<rcarr> Ashed: Not without any more specifics, but the UTF-8 thing seems unlikely
<cellofellow> rcarr: doesn't work. gavanizing's a verb, and it's always an adjective
<rcarr> Cellofellow: Good point
<VooXo> after reconfiguring x server, how do i restart it?
<cellofellow> rcarr: I would say Grumpy Goose but that's not really a good image.
<VooXo> what to do before "startx" command?
<AsheD> basically, I have my music named with what I believe to be ISO 8859-1 encoding [Ubuntu's character map on the "Latin" set] , and I used id3v2 to create tags for the music, but they don't show correctly in amarok, so there is a disconnect somewhere
<rcarr> cellofellow: Grumpy Groundhog is the name of a permanently in development distro to be released at some point
<cellofellow> VooXo: better to use kdm and go to terminal 7
<rcarr> cellofellow:It pulls source directly from revision control and compiles daily
<VooXo> cellofellow explain please
<rcarr> cellofellow: Like an even more unstable debian sid
<t3hwiz0rd-server> cellofellow: did kkathman get booted?
<cellofellow> t3hwiz0rd-server: dunno
<rcarr> VooXo: Run kdm --no-daemon rather than startx
<rcarr> VooXo: Requires root privelages
<VooXo> ok, but, will xserver be restarted?
<Brydenn33> does anyone have a link or knowledge of exactly what the differences are between 6.06 and 6.10?
<rcarr> VooXo: Oh, it's already up?
<cellofellow> VooXo: then go to vt:7 with ctrl+alt+F7
<rcarr> VooXo: If it was startted by the boot process
<rcarr> VooXo: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<rcarr> VooXo: If you started it with startx, sudo killall xorg
<cellofellow> VooXo: that should work, what rcarr said
<rcarr> And killall is safe in this situation! because I have never heard of a multiuser live cd!
<VooXo> thanks... :)
<rcarr> Before someone yells at me for using sudo and killall
<kkathman> wheeeeeeeeee!
<cellofellow> rcarr: used to use it all the time before figureing out /etc/init.d/
<cellofellow> kkathman: good to go
<cellofellow> ??
<kkathman> good to go
<kkathman> really was simple after all
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: does it work?
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: yay!
<kkathman> yep
<t3hwiz0rd-server> kkathman: hurray for irssi eh? lol
<cellofellow> kkathman: you got some 3D hardware acceleration doing?
<cellofellow> irssi saved me a lot
<VooXo> one more question: anyone knows where can i find lucent modem drivers for this distro? o_O
<t3hwiz0rd-server> irssi  is gods gift to geek
<kkathman> t3hwiz0rd-server:  actuall I called nalioth... he got it working
<t3hwiz0rd-server> lol..
<Kyral> t3hwiz0rd-server: no
<Kyral> t3hwiz0rd-server: irssi + screen is :P
<christopher> hi all, I just installed kuduntu, I'm just wondering why I can't ctrl+alt+F1-6 into terminals...don;t most linux distros let you do that?
<cellofellow> what is "screen"
<Kyral> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<rcarr> christopher: Never heard of kubuntu not letting you do that
<cellofellow> christopher: works for me
<rcarr> christopher: did you select somethingg like "single user mode"
<christopher> I just get a blank screen
<Kyral> ....why the fuck do they call it a "terminal multiplexer"
<rcarr> Kyral: Because that's what it is?
<kkathman> kinda odd tho
<VooXo> rcarr lucent modem drivers...? o_O
<Brydenn33> k guess i found my answer
<christopher> rcarr, not sure
<kkathman> adept keeps saying there are updates
<Kyral> christopher: ahh, thats because the framebuffer for the terminals is using the same driver as the X Server
<rcarr> VooXo: ?
<cellofellow> does it make it so I can do more than one thing per virtual terminal?
<Kyral> so they block each other (same thing happens to me on Arch occassionlly)
<kkathman> but when it brings up 3 things...it says "no changes"
<Brydenn33> for any who want to know the big differences between 6.06 and 6.10 here it is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta
<christopher> Kyral, how can I change the driver for the termianl?
<VooXo> rcarr do you know maybe where could i find lucent modem drivers for this 6.06 version of kubuntu...?
<christopher> Kyral, err, framebuffer
<Kyral> cellofellow: it also allows you to detach the Screen session from one terminal and reattach it to another
<rcarr> VooXo: No, sorry, only suggestion is google
<Kyral> christopher: I usually just disable the FB\
<cellofellow> Kyral: wow. I thought konsole was powerful.
<christopher> Kyral, how can I do that under ubuntu?
<Kyral> Irssi + Screen + SSH Server == AWESOMENESS
<VooXo> rcarr i can find some drivers for lucent, but almost all of them are for older kernels... any way to compile them under newer kernel?
<cellofellow> Kyral: wish X could do something like that, move app from vt:7 to SSH or something like that.
<Kyral> run Irssi in Screen on the server, then when you wanna talk on Irssi, SSH in and reattach the session to your terminal :P
<rcarr> No, no automatic conversion, unless by older you mean older 2.6 series
<rcarr> err, that was for VooXo
<Kyral> christopher: I dunno..sorry
<christopher> Kyral, thank anyway
<VooXo> rcarr no, there are a lot ofr drivers for 2.4 kernels.. o_O
<cellofellow> Kyral: y'know if there's something like the detachement/reattachement thing in the works for X. maybe X12 (if it is even thought of)
<cellofellow> ?
<Kyral> cellofellow: Nope don't know
<Kyral> VNC comes closest
<cellofellow> Is there someone working on X12?
<cellofellow> or is that XGL?
<Kyral> Its XOrg now
<cellofellow> never mind, foot in mouth
<rcarr> Cellofellow: Nice save
<cellofellow> Kyral: but I thought X.Org was the maintainers of the X11 system and protocols.
<rcarr> Cellofellow: There are revisions of the standard, like R6 R7 etc
<rcarr> cellofellow: They are, and the xorg server is the reference implementation
<cellofellow> rcarr: I thought the revisions were something to do with xfree86
<rcarr> cellofellow: Everyone uses it though, because the developoer of the other decent server xfree86 got all ass like and stuff
<ubahmapk> If I remember correctly, I think, technically, x.org was a fork, but X11 has been abandoned...
<rcarr> ubahmapk: no, X11 IS NOT A PROGRAM
<rcarr> ubahmapk: X11 is a protocol, like http
<rcarr> ubahmapk: XF86 and Xorg, implement X11
<ubahmapk> rcarr: interesting
<rcarr> ubahmapk: And Xorg does revisions of X11, i.e. r4 r5 r6
<ubahmapk> rcarr: hadn't heard it like that before
<cellofellow> so, is there an X12 is the works in the computer labs of some university somewhere or something?
<rcarr> cellofellow: Not that I know of, just a new revision of X11
<rcarr> cellofellow: There was never an X1/X2/X3/X4, etc
<cellofellow> oh, well, wishful thinking
<rcarr> Sorry for the caps, it wasn't screaming
<rcarr> just emphasis
<cellofellow> rcarr: I think I once heard of X9 and X10
<cellofellow> rcarr: from the 80,s didn't last long
<Linux_Galore> yeah X11 is not a version number its just a name for a protocol
<maryen> who here owns a cat?
<rcarr> I do!
<maryen> hooray!
<ubahmapk> ditto
<maryen> aren't cats the greatest?
<rcarr> cellofellow: I don't think so...X11 is pretty old itself
<cellofellow> my family has three cats. they kind of suck
<ubahmapk> maryen: dogs.  dogs are the greatest
<Linux_Galore> I like cats but they are off my list because of alergies
<DaSkreech> cellofellow: Those were planes
<DaSkreech> !offtopi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<cellofellow> rcarr: I'm pretty sure there was something on Wikipedia about X starting at 1 off of the really old W.
<maryen> ubahmapk: no! my dogs never came up to me and snuggled into me to go to sleep because they were lonely
<cellofellow> DaSkreech: ok, ok
<rcarr> cellofellow: Wikipedia is infalliable! :p
<ubahmapk> maryen: however, my cat did give me a great laugh tonight when she tried to drink my coffee from this morning
<ubahmapk> ok, enough about cats
<ubahmapk> sorry
<cellofellow> rcarr: was that sarcastic?
* maryen labels daskcreech a cat hater
<rcarr> cellofellow: Yes
<DaSkreech> ubahmapk: say waht you want about them Just do it in O-T :-)
* Linux_Galore finds people talking about cats as intresting as new parents talking about their baby puking at 1am
<ubahmapk> DaSkreech: right.
* cellofellow thinks cat's are strange
<DaSkreech> maryen: Maybe but again talk about then in O-T
<rcarr> cellofellow:I actually like wikipedia, just it frequently has sinaccurate stuff
<cellofellow> rcarr: yeah, I know
<DaSkreech> sinaccurate!!
<DaSkreech> I claim that word!
<maryen> thems fighting words linux_galore
* DaSkreech rushes the patent office
<rcarr> sine of accurate?
<rcarr> sorry?
<rcarr> oh
* cellofellow laughs at DaSkreech
<rcarr> I typed that
<rcarr> ...right
* cellofellow still laughing
* cellofellow is away: Away at the moment
<DaSkreech> !away
<Linux_Galore> lets be honest cats or no more than a warm blooded parasitic organsim
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<Linux_Galore> organism*
<maryen> >:( someones cruisin for a bruisin
<Linux_Galore> cats like "some" dogs specialise in a social relationship (fooling mugs) into handing them out food and housing as a survival mechanism
* VooXo je away. Razlog odsustva: auto away after 10 minutes idling
<maryen> Linux_Galore: not true, one of my cats grew really attached to another animal (dog) i took in for a couple of weeks, and when i gave him up, she started starving herself
* DaSkreech prods Linux_Galore to walk over to O-T
<maryen> Linux_Galore: i had to force feed her for a week and a half before she would eat normally again
<Linux_Galore> maryen: so you then spend more time and money mangeing the animal, your such a sucker
<rcarr> I think both of you are making the assumption
<rcarr> that a cat is capable of thought
<mrvw0169> cat's aren't capable of thought?
<VooXo[a] > can i compile modem drivers for 2.6.12, but on 2.6.15?
<mrvw0169> *cats
<maryen> Linux_Galore: i care about said animal and have done so since i found her as a kitten
<Linux_Galore> maryen: your relationship with a parsitic mamal I find very boring
<Linux_Galore> parasitic *
<rcarr> This is way off topic now
<VooXo[a] > rcarr can i compile modem drivers for 2.6.12, but on 2.6.15?
<DaSkreech> Yes it is
<Linux_Galore> I agree move on
<maryen> Linux_Galore: strange, i could've sworn parasites don't refuse to eat, kinda results in em dieing
<rcarr> Maryen: sudo cat /dev/food > /dev/cat
<rcarr> Linux_Galore: sudo rm /dev/cat
<rcarr> Problems solved
<rcarr> VooXo[a] : Quite possibly
<maryen> can't move, have one snuggled into me and sleeping :)
<DaSkreech> maryen: You can type /join #kubuntu-offtopic though
<rcarr> maryen: sudo mv /dev/cat /mnt/floor
<VooXo[a] > on site http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/kernel-2.6/Ubuntu/ there are packages with *.deb extension - what are those? o_O
<rcarr> VooXo[a] : The packages used by apt, you can install them with sudo dpkg -i
<rcarr> VooXo[a] : They come from debian, which ubuntu is based off
<VooXo[a] > they're for 2.6.12 - can i install them on 2.6.15?
<rcarr> VooXo[a] : No, you need to get the source and compile them for 2.6.15
<rcarr> VooXo[a] : Grab build-essential, and it should be a simple matter of make, make install
<VooXo[a] > build-essential ?
<rcarr> VooXo[a] : then sudo depmod -a, then modprobe the module name, you can add it to /etc/modules to modprobe at startup
<rcarr> VooXo[a] : A package, i.e. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rcarr> VooXo[a] : It will grab gcc, the kernel headers (needed for compiling modules) etc
<rcarr> VooXo[a] :  It is on the CD
<VooXo[a] > i do that with the source or..?
<VooXo[a] > ok, got it..
<VooXo[a] > there are some sources for 2.6 with "alk" sign - what's "alk"
<VooXo[a] > ?
<VooXo[a] > there are alk 4,6,7,8
<rcarr> VooXo[a] : Can you link me to what you mean?
<VooXo[a] > http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/kernel-2.6/   -what of those to download?
<rcarr> not...sure, try 8? (pure guess)
<VooXo[a] > what's the difference between those alks?
<rcarr> VooXo[a] : Not sure
<VooXo[a] > ok, when i download it and extract it - what to do next? i need right commands coz i need to restart my pc and to run kubuntu...
<rcarr> there is probably an Install file you can read
<rcarr> but
<rcarr> in the directory
<rcarr> with build-essential installed
<rcarr> make
<rcarr> then make install
<rcarr> err
<rcarr> sudo make install
<rcarr> then sudo depmod -a
<rcarr> then sudo modprobe modulename
<rcarr> module name is probably ltmodem
<VooXo[a] > k
<VooXo[a] > so, there are probably binaries included?
<rcarr> VooXo[a] : No
<VooXo[a] > "build-essentials?
<rcarr> VooXo[a] : I meant a text file, named install with instructions
<VooXo[a] > ok, ok...
<rcarr> VooXo[a] : you install that with sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rcarr> VooXo[a] : It contains a compiler, and the kernel headers that you need to compile drivers
<VooXo[a] > ok
<rcarr> VooXo[a] : You will need the CD in and stuff to do that, as you don't have internet
<VooXo[a] > ok... thanks alot... i'm gonna go and restart pc...
<VooXo[a] > good night ;)
<rcarr> good luck
<codewritinfool> kubuntu is awesome
<maryen> we should be able to update our repos without superuser
<maryen> yes
<TheUni> is there a tentative date for final release?
<maryen> 26th
<TheUni> oh wow
<TheUni> trying so hard to hold off till then, heh
<maryen> i would say its safe to upgrade now
<maryen> 97% of the bugs should be out by RC
<TheUni> only thing i'm worried about is vmware
<maryen> especially if they plan to have only one RC
<TheUni> it still work ok?
<maryen> what about it?
<rcarr> maryen: Why should you be able to update your repos without superuser :\
<maryen> well how can apt-get update hurt you
<maryen> in the least
<rcarr> maryen: A malicious non super user could add some false dependency of a malicious package on his own repo to a valid package
<christopher> gah, what are the standard opengl libraries called in adept? if I search opengl I don't get them and gl give 1000000 options
<TheUni> maryen: because vmware isnt in the repos. i had to do a manual install. don't want to break vmware.
<maryen> and then update your machine?
<rcarr> well, when you updated it as super user, or installed said package or whatever
<rcarr> it's not so much that apt-get update can hurt you, as that the reason it has to run as
<maryen> TheUni: vmware-player is in the repos
<TheUni> maryen: i use vmware server
<TheUni> guess i dont have to though...
<rcarr> a superuser is because it modifies files that having everyone able to edit would not be so great
<rcarr> TheUni: Vmware server is fine for me in edgy and has bbeen for a month
<rcarr> Gah, keyboard is being wierd
<TheUni> does player do everything that server does as far as running 1 instance?
<TheUni> really? rcarr: in the repos?
<maryen> rcarr: wouldnt the same scenario be applicable with a person needing to sudo apt-get update?
<rcarr> maryen: Yes, but you don't give non trusted users the ability to sudo?
<maryen> they could still put a malicious dependency in and half the ubuntu community would upgrade it
<rcarr> maryen: No that's not what I meant
<rcarr> maryen: I meant in the local file on y our computer that stores dependencies and stuff
<rcarr> maryen: When you isntall a package it checks that, not the server
<maryen> and how would update hurt that file
<rcarr> maryen: Update has to modify the file
<maryen> it justs checks the server lists
<rcarr> maryen: So if you let update ruun without root privelages, then the file has to be editable by a non root user
<maryen> so, put it in a universal user level account
<thompa> grub error 18 on sata at cold boot
<maryen> such as update
<thompa> i dont believe my hard drive is bad
<thompa> these asus boards built for HP are useless
<thompa> i can boot from usb though which is alright
<maryen> i remember reading somewhere about troubles with early sata boards but i can't remember much about it
<thompa> why arent there any bios options on Hps
<thompa> maryen: probably me
<DaSkreech> maryen: You want apt to keep the list for each user?
<maryen> more like keep the list in a place where anyone with user priveledges can reach it
<thompa> i physically broke one of the sata connecttors by accident
<thompa> they suck, cant grip them
<maryen> like an account named "update" that contains the updates list for all to see
<thompa> and if you put in the second IDE drive you cant find the bios reset
<thompa> it just does not boot into this sata drive with kubuntu if its been off a while which is weird
* cellofellow is back.
<thompa> but if its off a few secs its ok
<thompa> I just have to leave it on i guess
<cellofellow> Kyral: now I see what you meen by screen being a geeks best friend
<maryen> DaSkreech: why, is there something im missing that would put the user at great risk of exploits?
<DaSkreech> maryen: I'm just not seeing the point
<toad_> can someone help me with a little problem?
<maryen> DaSkreech: well, it would be nicer to be able to see if your system has updates without having to enter a root password
<DaSkreech> maryen: I think it already does that
<DaSkreech> Lord knows I hardly update and adept_updater keeps telling me I have updates
<thompa> kubuntu-64 RC wont boot live, unless I do acpi=off, but then keyboard not work unless I get USB
<maryen> adept_updater doesn't search for updates all that often for me
<maryen> i often find it won't find em till i do a apt-get update
<maryen> but then again updates are more important to me since im running a developmental version
<bob0> can you install any version of Photosop with wine?
<toad_> Sometimes when i run a program the icon bounces then goes away. then if i run it again it works fine.
<kkathman> i dont think so... check out frankscorner.org for wine details
<rcarr> CS2 is reported to work bob0
<cellofellow2> yippeee! screen is SWEET. UNIX kills DOS so hard. KDE kills windows too.
<maryen> indeed
<bob0> i have CS i tried to install and it froze
<thompa> where is system disks gui thing?
<maryen> try crossover office bob0
<bob0> maryen: whats that
<maryen> its a branch of wine that deals with making productivity applications for windows work in linux
<thompa> cellofellow: you running the RC?
<cellofellow2> does anybody know how to get Google's Picasa with Web Albums support for Linux? I can't find it anywhere.
<maryen> its more likely to work than plain wine
<maryen> but it costs moneys
<cellofellow2> wine for normal stuff, cedaga for games, crossover office for the likes of MS office and photoshop
<kkathman> cellofellow2:  I used that on suse, and got it from the picasa website
<cellofellow2> kkathman: I got mine from the picasa website, but there's no web albums button.
<kkathman> ohh, I have an older version I guess
<toad_> Sometimes when i run a program the icon bounces then goes away. then if i run it again it works fine.  How can i fix it?
<kkathman> cellofellow2  have you looked at flock??
<cellofellow2> toad_: that happens to me too sometimes. grrrrr...
<maryen> toad_: it means something went wrong with the program as it was loading
<cellofellow2> kkathman: does it have Picasa web albums features?
<maryen> toad_: to see what's going on, start the program from the cli
<kkathman> toad_:  sometimes, it means that the program is still running from a previous execution, try doing a ctrl-esc and look for the program, and if its running, kill it.
<toad_> ill give all those suggestions a shot. thanks everyone
<cellofellow2> in my experience kdesu is the program that does that most
<kkathman> cellofellow2 it was built into the version, but I hear its been enhanced recently
<fignew> wow... I never knew about ctrl+esc :)
<kkathman> :)
<maryen> neither did i, but i did know about ksysguard
<cellofellow2> kkathman: I've never looked into Flock
<kkathman> flock.org I think...kinda interesting :)
<maryen> either way, a quicker way into it is always appreciated
<maryen> is flock more than a sparkly firefox now?
<cellofellow2> kkathman: I mostly use Firefox, konqueror sometimes,
<kkathman> yah ctrl-esc brings up the process table only of ksysguard
<cellofellow2> whatya all think of iceweasel?
<kkathman> cellofellow2 yah I typically use Opera for browsing, but must use Konq to view inline videos
<maryen> its flock.com
<kkathman> sorry... hehe
<kkathman> forgot
<cellofellow2> I think iceweasel is a bunch of crap myself
<maryen> if iceweasel's development outstrips firefox's, plus is compatible with firefox extensions, color me excited for it
<cellofellow2> maryen: if it gets much different than firefox, extensions wont match,
<maryen> i think they can find a way to keep the extension system compatible
<maryen> plus its kinda crappy what mozilla corp. is doing
<cellofellow2> maybe GNU and Debian will convince them to change
<thompa> i had to remove totem to get the radio stations to work
<maryen> debian/ubuntu should be able to outfit old versions of firefox with the latest security patches even if mozilla doesnt release any.
<thompa> or maybe its a real player problem, but bbc wont work otherwise
<maryen> its not fair that users of (for example) hoary, should have to watch as their ubuntu install slowly becomes more and more insecure
<cellofellow2> well, the name IceWeasel. Ice is the opposite of fire, and weasels kind of like to take shiny things
<thompa> why dont they support linux
<thompa> embedded player does not work unless you install real player
<maryen> cellofellow2: my understanding is iceweasel was originally a joke, and for some reason the community just took to it
<cellofellow2> maryen: hope that's the case
<thompa> !compiz
<maryen> thompa: why not mplayer with w32codecs installed
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<maryen> don't use compiz, it's already been whipped by beryl
<thompa> maryen: unless they fixed something it wont work
<thompa> the only way is to install real player, then remove totem
<thompa> or otherway around
<bob0> can someone tell me how to run an autoplay off a cd in wine?
<maryen> if totem works, so should kaffiene
<maryen> bob0: right-click the autoplay.exe and choose open with... and type wine?
<bob0> dosnt run it
<maryen> why not use kaffiene instead thompa
<sheft> Hey, is it just me sourceforge doesnt work for?
<thompa> maryen: real player embeded player warning
<thompa> maryen: for example, http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio1/innewmusicwetrust/stevelamacq/
<thompa> maryen: can you play that?
<maryen> gimme a sec
<thompa> in konqueror it wont work
<maryen> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thompa> but try it anyway , see what it says, it only works in firefox and real player i think
<thompa> ill try the codecs, but i  di dthat some months ago
<maryen> why not use the wmp broadcast in this instance
<maryen> ?
<maryen> ok i can't get it to play in any situation
<thompa> maryen: its a bbc embedded player
<thompa> only works with real player i think, been that way for years
<thompa> but they use linux too so i dont get it
<maryen> thompa: the best ubuntu package solution it looks like you're gonna get is the helix-player plugin
<maryen> helix-player is a project related to real player
<thompa> its same program
<thompa> they have 64 version coming up
<maryen> i thought helix-player was supposed to be open source
<thompa> it is I guess
<thompa> helix was exactly same last i tried it
<thompa> you have to uninstall totem if your in ubuntu, or it wont work
<Xal> Is kernel 2.6.15 the latest precompiled kernel version for the current release of Kubuntu?
<thompa> 2.6.17-10-generic on the RC
<Xal> What is RC?
<thompa> i think this is release candidate for kubuntu edgy
<Xal> oh ok
<thompa> i installed ubuntu first though
<Xal> Would it be a bad idea to already upgrade to edgy?
<kkathman> i did it today
<sheft> Hey, is it just me sourceforge doesnt work for?? only downloadlink i have there is Kent, and it  doesnt answer =(
<Xal> Does everything still work right?
<thompa> Xal: dont know for sure
<kkathman> Xal:  its in RC status
<Xal> So it's near done
<kkathman> so that means...well. mostly its done with a few bug fixes
<Xal> I hope it's better than Microsoft's RC :p
<thompa> i got issues with one my sata but its kernel related i think
<Xal> I wonder if edgy currently solves the jmicron problem
<thompa> what was the next best thing after compiz?
<Xal> To upgrade, I just change dapper to edgy in my repos and do a full upgrade, correct?
<rawrness> be very carefull xal......
<thompa> Xal: are you running amd64?
<maryen> thompa: even set up correctly, helixplayer claims it can't read the stream and i need to use real player
<rawrness> i just screwd my whole system trying to update
<kkathman> I had a little trouble with the upgrade, but with some help, Im up and running just fine with edgy
<thompa> maryen: so now you know
<Xal> thompa, no
<thompa> maryen: its been the same for a year
<Xal> I'll be running a conroe, but not with 64bit. There's not really a point to it at this time.
<maryen> helixplayer is just the dog of the realplayer creators
<thompa> maybe real player own BBC or something
<thompa> who knows
<Xal> When you said AMD64, were you referring to the x64-86 architecture?
<thompa> Xal: are you running kubuntu-64
<Linux_Galore> BBC is owned by the UK gov
<Xal> rawrness, be careful of what?
<Xal> thompa, no
<Xal> Is there something I need to do prior to that?
<thompa> Xal: back up your data is all
<Linux_Galore> I download mp3's from the bbc all the time
<rawrness> Xal:  that your repos are right :P
<maryen> dear god, the only thing helix player can play is ogg files
<Xal> rawrness, haha, that could suck
<Xal> I'll triple check ^^
<rawrness> Xal: I know
<maryen> which every other media player on linux does, and does a better job of too
<rawrness> From expernice
<thompa> Xal: if your going to back up your data, but just reinstall
<thompa> takes just as long
<sheft> Hey,  how do I turn of this beep sound when i press tab in the konsole?
<Xal> I'm not going to backup anything. I have a seperate partition for data
<Xal> It makes things easier for me.
<Xal> Oh yeah, do I run dist-upgrade or just upgrade?
<maryen> dist-upgrade
<thompa> Xal: i do that and turn it off in bios even
<rawrness> Tryed to update , screwd system ,  tryed  ubuntu alternet install no  gui, dug around found kubuntu dapper alt. cd
<maryen> and welcome to edgy Xal
<thompa> that way i dont get the sata messed up
<rawrness> Is not the offical release date for the edgy the 26?
<unix_infidel> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<maryen> iti is
<unix_infidel> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<unix_infidel> sounds about righto
<rawrness> Perhaps the cd will work better then
<thompa> the 64 bit version wont boot
<thompa> ive tried for about 4 hours
<thompa> maybe they were bad cds , dont know
<greenman> bad cds, sure!!!!
<rawrness> thompa:  you try installing with cds?
<Xal> maryen, ^^
<rawrness> i didn't get the alt x86 one work right either
<thompa> rawrness: the rc works fine here
<rawrness> thompa:  ahhh
<rawrness> i had no fun though no gui :P
<thompa> i mean i386 , had no problems, but im on amd64 duo core, and want to run amd64.iso
<rawrness> just rawrness login:
<greg_> Could someone help with ndiswrapper problems?
<rawrness> perhaps il ask in edgy
<thompa> rawrness: maybe i dont notice mutch difference in amd64, but want to know its working
<thompa> rawrness: what was the error?
<rawrness> of course people like things to work
<thompa> did you try acpi=off
<rawrness> thompa:  just left me at a screen
<Fleebailey33> can someone help me with mac-on-linux?
<rawrness> acpi?
<rawrness> !acpi
<Xal> To run 64bit, is there more to it than a kernel change?
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<thompa> rawrness: you were asking about that earlier
<thompa> or was that someone else
<rawrness> pehaps some one else
<thompa> donload the ubuntu rc and reburn it
<thompa> rawrness: i had to format my hard drive and reboot
<kkathman> anyone use the nvidia-glx in edgy right now?
<thompa> then run gparted
<rawrness> Fun
<rawrness> thank goodness for data partions
<thompa> also i had to disable sata controllers in bios
* rawrness hopes one day to understand what this crap is.
<rawrness> :P
<thompa> if i disable sata grub wont go there
<thompa> rawrness: im thinking the older kubuntu-64 might work
* rawrness is runing dapper
<thompa> im pretty sire all the kernels all f'ed from 2.6.16 on up
<thompa> somethings also worn with duo core and acpi
<thompa> *wrong, but then it could be crap HP bios made for windows only
<rawrness> Fun
<thompa> soon there will be no bios options
<rawrness> That would suck..
<thompa> and you will only get windos or macintoss
<rawrness> I have never played with Os   X.....
<thompa> basically you have to replace motherboard in the HP amd64s
<rawrness> Or throw breaks at the office.
<rawrness> bricks*
<thompa> i hate mac
<xsacha> thowmpa: just go back befor e2.6.16 :)
<thompa> id rather use windows 98
<rawrness> Gag stupid amarok
<rawrness> i thinks it tweaking cause i got my music in fat32....
<xsacha> yeah i tried out mac start of this year.. tiger.. a whole 4 gigs but nothing interested me
<thompa> kubuntu is best so far
<thompa> even of all the kde distros
<xsacha> i'm liking CRUX :) so far my favourite
<thompa> rawrness: are you running compiz?
* rawrness has only looked at freespire, gentoo, atempted to run mandriva. fedora
<rawrness> nope
<rawrness> looks shiny though. this is a fresh install.
<rawrness> not even a hour old
<xsacha> ew freespire, lol
<rawrness> freespire is horid......
<xsacha> do you still have to pay for that OS?
<larson9999> can someone tell me exactly how to do this: "NOTE: Remove ov511 driver's modules before installing ov51x!"
<rawrness> Didn't even give me sound. I was like WTF
<rawrness> linspire is payed freespire is free.
<xsacha> rmmod ov511 larson9999  unless i misunderstood
<rawrness> and is horrid.
<xsacha> oh yeah linespire is horrid as well though
<rawrness> peple were like get a new sound card.
<xsacha> LOL @ get a new sound card
<rawrness> i was like screw that
<larson9999> xsacha, that's what i thought but i didn't know if it meant uninstall it totally
<MistaED> the freespire default icons are pretty though, but are easy to obtain from kde-look.org for any other distro
<thompa> also linspire is actually on boxes for sale
<xsacha> just make sure when you install it, it overwrites the old driver
<thompa> microcenters got them
<xsacha> it should do that -- does it for me
<MistaED> i seriously didn't mind it for newbies, except when i saw the easy to use CNR needed payment, that was a huge letdown more than anything
<thompa> they had one linux box for like $299
<rawrness> I payed that for my emacine :P
<xsacha> they havent patented CNR have they? lol
<thompa> it looked pretty good anyway
<MistaED> thompa: in order to get _free_ software you needed to pay for the CNR service
<larson9999> xsacha, i don't know what's the deal.  ov51x shows in lsmod and my cam shows in usbview but nothing can recieve video from my cam
<kkathman> anyone know what the default kernel version is fo edgy?
<rawrness> I liked the computers at this school i went  to today
<thompa> 2.6.17-10-generic
<MistaED> although you could get commercial stuff off CNR too, the "free software requires ongoing payment" idea is just silly
<kkathman> thanx
<rawrness> they had nice little locks on the front for the cd/expansion bay
<xsacha> larson9999: don't know either.. is it showing the right cam in usbview? exact same model?
<thompa> rawrness: wheres that
<kkathman> thompa: in the grub... that should point to vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386
<larson9999> yep
<motorhead> wow
<larson9999> MistaED, i heard they opened that cnr for freespire a few months ago
<thompa> rawrness: whre was the school
<MistaED> larson9999: really? hmm
<larson9999> MistaED, i read a blurb about it.
<rawrness> thompa: over in Mt.Vernon Wa.
<rawrness> thompa: I was some temped to do something like glue a kubuntu cd inside it.
<thompa> rawrness: oh, im setting up high school computer lab, only 4 computers though
<rawrness> thompa:  You don't trust me with superglue........
<larson9999> i don't think i've met a computer a didn't like
<unix_infidel> larson9999: try the apple newton :)
<rawrness> yes the old macs
<MistaED> hmm freespire is now on my "distros to try" list :P
<rawrness> they  are evil.......
<unix_infidel> MistaED: people with a "distro's to try list" usually dont have a "distro's i get something productive done with" list :)
<thompa> rawrness: are those the ones in schools there?
<xsacha> i have.. this old pentium 1. i tried to take out the NIC from inside the computer and woah... there was 3 layers of metals as the case. welded at each point. i had to use a crowbar to get it open just to take the NIC!!!
<rawrness> thompa: Nope these were shiney pentium 4s
<xsacha> it was built to survive a nuclear blast or something
<MistaED> unix_infidel: haha don't worry, my distro of choice is still ubuntu which i do do productive work on ;)
<rawrness> PRobly was.
<unix_infidel> xsacha: yea, cases were super quality back then.
<xsacha> my amiga didnt even have a case :P
<larson9999> unix_infidel, what was so wrong with the newton?  it was just a little ahead of it's time
<unix_infidel> lian li still doesnt make cases like the 90's
<unix_infidel> but then again, computers back in the early 90's were close to 3 thousand for a decent model.
<larson9999> i lugged an ps/2 case up from the basement this morning and thought i was going to get a hernia
<kkathman> brb
<unix_infidel> larson9999: i dont dwell in the past of computing.
<unix_infidel> there's really nothing to learn from it, only admire it as what was...
<larson9999> unix_infidel, yeah, i spent 3 grand every 3 years all the way up until 2000 for a new computer.  just bought my first new one since then and it was $380 :)
<xsacha> i paid $500 for each of my computers and still do :S next one due next year
<xsacha> (not including monitor)
<unix_infidel> larson9999: sound about right, p3 was some yummy home brewed goodness if you built yourself a p3 system to last.
<larson9999> i paid more than $500 for my c64 with drive, etc
<unix_infidel> eg, 1.0ghz 512-1gb, 40-60GB HD
<xsacha> my commodore was 2nd hand though lol
<rawrness> i think its hilrious  how off-topic everyone is.
<larson9999> rawrness, i can't stand OT nazis
<unix_infidel> rawrness: its not uncommon.
<xsacha> so what do you all think about drizzle?
<rawrness> btw i am not a nazi i spam all the time.
<larson9999> rawrness, didn't say you were :)
<xsacha> but you spam on topic
<rawrness> the would be the equivlent of not spaming off-topic .....
<rawrness> thts horiable.
<thompa> gotta go take care
<rawrness> what was the code for codecs again !w32codecs?
<larson9999> starting to tick me off i can't get this webcam installed
<rawrness> !32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rawrness> nope
<rawrness> something like that though.
<abattoir> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rawrness> that works
<rawrness> XD i don't see my mp3 player playing ogg files anytime soon:P
<rawrness> I don't play much at all anyways codecs it is :P
<rawrness> it*
<dek> how do I delete Console history?
<kkathman> anyone know the command to create the xorg.conf.mdsum file ??
<kkathman> sorry md5sum
<chimaera> hi. i'm running kubuntu edgy on my powerbook (ppc, post feb05) and have serious problems with my touchpad. appletouch-driver is beeing used and configured according to innformation ound on the intterwebs, still, it's very choppy, pauses, jumps.. short: it behaves very erratic. any ideas on this?
<chimaera> mhh, sry about the typos.
<NightBird> usb mouse?
* rawrness is eating a edgy alt install disk.
* rawrness and wonders if its bad for me
<NightBird> rawrness, watch out for the sharp corners
* NightBird goes to bed
<chimaera> NightBird: what kind of suggestion is that? and how does that helt getting the touchpad to work ^^
<rawrness> night night
<chimaera> s/helt/help
<NightBird> chimaera, I am rarely helpful
<chimaera> i supose so.
<Rakzor> Anyone know how to change the size of the desktop icons on Kubuntu?
<max0> does anyone know the channel for wine help?
<greg_> What's a good (known to "Just Work") out-of-the-box wireless network card to recommend to someone switching from winxp to Ubuntu?
<mac_> i'm trying to install the new version of the ov511 driver.  it compiled ok and seems like part of it worked since "drivers/usb/media/ov511/ov511.c: Compression required with OV518...enabling" is only enabled in the new driver.  but later dmesg says "drivers/usb/media/ov511/ov511.c: v1.64 for Linux 2.5 : ov511 USB Camera Driver" which is the old version.  how do i get rid of the old version?
<DHGE> max0: #winehq
<Hobbsee> greg_: anything with an atheros chipset
<greg_> Okay, thank you.  I had heard ralink and tat's what I use but this is for my little brother and I wanna be sure it works for him!  :)
<DHGE> greg_: http://www.google.com/search?q=wireless+card+for+linux
<DaSkreech> rawrness: What don't you like about freespire?
<rawrness> THE BASTARDS WANTING ME TO GET A NEW SOUND CARD!
<rawrness> thats what.
<arejaytee> wheres the wine folder located?
<max0> can anyone help with wine problems in here?
<abattoir> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rawrness> bastard is a bad word......
<abattoir> max0: what's the problem?
<abattoir> max0: and i think someone suggest #winehq
<rawrness> i thought it meant a fatherless chield
<max0> abattoir: no responce in there
<max0> abattoir: im trying to install Photoshop CS2 on Kubuntu with Wine and i get this error http://pastebin.ca/214808
<rawrness> thus making a very screwed up kid with no fatherly guidence
<arejaytee> well better questions where are applications folder stored under kubuntu?
<abattoir> max0: i don't think CS2 is supported
<max0> it is
<abattoir> arejaytee: mmm.. applications folder? the program sturcture in linux is different from that in windows
<abattoir> arejaytee: binary prog. launchers are generally located in /usr/bin and /usr/sbin
<arejaytee> yeah so there isnt a central location
<arejaytee> thats what i was after
<abattoir> arejaytee: while libraries they use might be in /usr and /usr/share/applications is where other files might be located
<abattoir> and depending on the application, there are other locations where files are put too, including configuration files
<abattoir> max0: hmm, are you sure? you read it somewhere?
<DaSkreech> wine is proabaly located in ~/.wine
<max0> >> oops, its not
<max0> sorry
<abattoir> *while libraries they use might be in /usr/lib
<greg_> directory structure and file locatons I think is the hardest thing of all for new linux users to grasp
<mac_> i'm getting closer.  got the driver installed and the apps say they're reading the right camera.  the only thing is they show solid black.  and dmesg now gives this: v2.32 : ov511 USB Camera Driver (V4L2 disabled).
<arejaytee> yeah i would agree with that
<arejaytee> well until i find out where things are then its quite easy lol
<mac_> cs2?  i don't think that works
<Rakzor> Anyone know how to increase the resolution in Kubuntu?
<Rakzor> Or to just make everything smaller?
<Zaire> anyone in here know how to get apache and vsftpd to work with ssl for secure connections?
<arejaytee> can i run konqueror with sudo so i can view .** folders ?>
<arejaytee> nevermind found the option in konqueror
<arejaytee> soz
<mac_> it still puzzles me why linux folks don't use gimp instead... are there THAT many professional graphics artists that i meet 10 a day in irc?  reminds me back in the day when every 'girl' i talked to on the net was a part time lawyer/model
<greg_> photoshop isn't all pro graphic artists....it's a lot of myspace users too lol
<mac_> or just use a system that photoshop supports
<Rakzor> I used Gimp to do myspace pics.
<mac_> greg_, yeah, but when i ask them why they just don't use gimp everyone of them tells me they can't because they're professional
<rawrness> i like photoshop
<rawrness> its easy and shiney
<Fleebailey33> anyone know about mac-on-linux
<Fleebailey33> i need help with that
<rawrness> I use it for my animated .gifs
<Zaire> I use ulead for animated gifs and photoimpact for my other images I find it way easier then photoshop and that it has more options to
<olala> this is a car
<Zaire> anyone in here know how to get apache and vsftpd to work with ssl for secure connections?
<dude> hello guys
<sorush20> I can not save to my home folder... I don't know what had happend guys
<sorush20> its been mounted as read only for some reason..
<sorush20> if it is mounted as read only then why are all my application settings loaded? and why can't I browse as readonly ?
<sorush20> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Read-only file system.
<Zaire> cause by the sounds of it its more then being just mounted as read only so much as permissions altered so that you no longer have access to it
<sorush20> Zaire: I dont' remember altering any permissions , the computer compeletly froze and crashed..
<Zaire> dunno
<Zaire> Ive never heard of something like that just bad permissions..which Ive altered my permissions accidently a few times
<sorush20> Well recently things have been happening to my computer which are unheard of like the cpu fan bracket breaking..
<sorush20> I can view my home folder to in terminal or command prompt..
<Zaire> sounds wierd and doesn't seem like anyones really on to help
<sorush20> TheGateKeeper: hi
<TheGateKeeper> morning sorush20
<sorush20> Morning ..
<sorush20> howmuch do you pay for you broadband since I noticed you have blueyonder?
<TheGateKeeper> 17.99 / month why do you ask?
<Zaire> mines 21 a month right now with the deal I got but normally 45 a month
<Zaire> but then mines 1 under a business level
<gillesMM> hello
<sorush20> TheGateKeeper: they have changed mine to 25 a month... cause I closed all other services.. like tv and phone..
<sorush20> but I have looked on their site and it seems like the new prices are set to that level anyways..
<sorush20> gillesMM: hello
<TheGateKeeper> sorush20: comes as no surprise one of their bizzare policies
<gillesMM> I try 6.10 RC and I don't get connection at boot ... I need to lauch wlassistant and after dhcient .... even if /etc/netwotk/interface seems  fine
<arejaytee> anyone got newsgroup access here?
<TheGateKeeper> arejaytee: yes
<sorush20> arejaytee: did you manage to upgrade to kubuntu 3.5.5
<arejaytee> nah havent been bothered to do it yet lol
<arejaytee> TheGateKeeper: nvrmind its naughty files lol
<arejaytee> ive just bought a Eten G500 and finding apps and so forth for it :)
<pierreth> hello
<oliver> hi
<gillesMM> hi
<pierreth> a va?
<gillesMM> oui
<gillesMM> but we are on english kubuntu here :)
<oliver> bien, but i dont speak french
<pierreth> I know.
<gillesMM> I have problem with Wifi here
<pierreth> What's your time?
<gillesMM> since I upgraded
<greg_> Je peux assez bien parler francais ;)
<gillesMM> 10;00 ap
<gillesMM> am
<pierreth> cool
<gillesMM> nice greg_
<pierreth> 4:12
<gillesMM> where are you from pierreth ?
<pierreth> quebec
<pierreth> and your from France?
<gillesMM> something has changed in init .. the kubuntu try to lauch the connexion with a other mechanism ?
<gillesMM> yes from Paris
<oliver> i have a question (syncing two homes, one local, one on the lan), can so help ?
<pierreth> i am working with gilles
<pierreth> what is the hardware?
<gillesMM> I am on hp pavillon DV 8000
<gillesMM> a nice laptop
<pierreth> is it the first time with it?
<pierreth> i mean the wifi
<gillesMM> no before I didn't have problem
<pierreth> what did you installed?
<gillesMM> but after an upgrade I lost connexion either with wifi and with ethernet
<pierreth> can you down grade?
<gillesMM> I choose to reinstall the last 6.10 RC
<gillesMM> pierreth: I can use it now
<pierreth> this is RC
<pierreth> You should report the problem
<obf213> how do i figure out wht version of firefox i have
<Fleebailey33> about
<gillesMM> but I need to lauch wlassistant to see the wifi on and dhclient to have the connexion
<pierreth> report this on the dev mailling list of ubuntu
<gillesMM> I am not in the list
<TheGateKeeper> obf213: Help --> About
<obf213> ah ok
<obf213> when is firefox 2 coming out
<rawrness> in  2 days
<rawrness> its due for release the 24 i belive
<rawrness> while edgy is the 26 and will include it
<pc22> any good CRM?
<SteelT> hello!
<SteelT> i got a question concerning KPF
<Lynoure> pc22: depends on how you define good. There are plenty available, with different sets of features
<SteelT> "folder - folder options" "sharing"
<sorush20> can anyone here help me please?
<SteelT> could anyone help me please? i want to share with kde s new kpf tool
<sorush20>  An error occurred while loading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam:Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Read-only file system. this is the error I keep getting any ideas.. I think I have recently upgraded to
<sorush20> !kpf
<ubotu> kpf: public fileserver for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 188 kB, installed size 624 kB
<SteelT> its located in every folfer, if u perform a rightclick and openn the attributes.dialogue
<SteelT> thx ubotu
<SteelT> thatsit
<sorush20> you can upload what to it?
<SteelT> i got the problem i want to use and test it
<SteelT> an im ehind a router
<SteelT> cahnge settings to use kpf?
<SteelT> necessary?
<SteelT> or how could anybody find my shared object?
<sorush20> maybe you could change settings in the router..
<SteelT> sorush20:
<SteelT> sorush20: i selected a folder, and the applet said there was problem with zeroconf, but nevertheless server has been started
<sorush20> well is you are sharing it as a samba share or nfs the will find it
<SteelT> how can anyone now find my shared object?
<sorush20> I don't think i ever needed to use zero config..
<SteelT> i dont know what it is exactly
<SteelT> look
<SteelT> theres is the option "guard port" 8001
<SteelT> change the port in it?
<SteelT> now its shared
<SteelT> how can U download it?
<SteelT> have i to look up my IP on myip.com or sth like that?
<sorush20> SteelT: it think it would be best to ask #networking..
<sorush20> SteelT: sorry couldn't help
<SteelT> oki
<dude> why is it xandros linux is not free?
<sorush20> dude: I dont' know . there is a free version out there but it  is not acitve..
<sorush20> dude: I think you have to pay for it..
<sorush20> not as active as ubuntu
<dude> sorush20: k tnx
<sorush20> dude: I tried it and didn't like it since it does not have an upto date set of package
<sorush20> dude: aske the rest in #xandros
<dude> sorush20: so you have to buy the application, but looks cool
<dude> sorush20: so you have to buy the application, but it looks cool
<sorush20> dude: its not cool.. it uses all the application that ubuntu users use...
<dude> sorush20: ha?
<sorush20> dude: and a customized wine....
<rawrness> didn't xandros want people to pay to download isos?
<sorush20> dude: don't pay for anything .. ask here first..
<dude> sorush20: ohh
<sorush20> rawrness: yes.. they did but there is a free iso out there..
<dude> ok, actually, im plaaning to get one
<rawrness> i rember some one ranting about why they don't use it.
<sorush20> dude: what is in xanderos that you need so bad..
<dude> sorush20: in general, what can you say about xandros
<TheGateKeeper> hiya MilhousePunkRock
<sorush20> dude: you can tell alot about a linux distro by looking at howmany users there are in there chat channels..
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey TheGateKeeper
<dude> sorush20: ya, i noticed that
<MilhousePunkRock> sorush20: That's a false assumption... Popularity says little about quality
<sorush20> if empty then not poplular and support less if full the popular and more support not to metion much more ethical in its operation..
<sorush20> MilhousePunkRock: are you refereing to windows.. a
<MilhousePunkRock> Hehe, that would be the prime example...
<rawrness> i find it  not populatrity
<rawrness> but people being forced to use   it.
<MilhousePunkRock> Everyone has the choice to switch, most are too lazy
<sorush20> MilhousePunkRock: not too lazy howmany computer shops have you seen seeling linux and howmany linux computer run windows games.?
<sorush20> without wine hassel..
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: in order to switch to linux you would have to know about, it's surprising just how many people have never even heard of linux
<MilhousePunkRock> If your new computer comes with Windows, it's laziness if you keep it... It's kinda a forced standard...
<sorush20> dude: the conclusion is don't by linux oss
<sorush20> lindows is not even good either..
<TheGateKeeper> not if you don't know there is an alternative...
<sorush20> I was hoping to setup a linux society at uni.
<TheGateKeeper> the forced standard comes in that computer shops etc do not offer an alternative, that's where the fault lies!!
<MilhousePunkRock> sorush20: At every Uni here there already is one... Take the IT geeks, they _know_ about Linux...
<dude> sorush20: ok, ill take your word, tnx
<sorush20> Seveas: could you help me please.. I keep getting this error..  An error occurred while loading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam:Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Read-only file system.
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: Shops don't sell it because Linux is free (with some exceptions)
<sorush20> MilhousePunkRock: there is a website selling ubuntu ready computers.
<Seveas> sorush20, loads fine for me
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: not true again, it's because of commercial deals
<MilhousePunkRock> sorush20: Yeah, about 20 websites worldwide vs a million stores selling Winblows PCs
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: Same with Intel and some electronic stores here, they give them really good prices if they do not offer AMD chips
<sorush20> MilhousePunkRock: maybe you would want to try to sell your own one day if you are in that field.
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: exactly !!
<MilhousePunkRock> sorush20: I am not in that field at all... I am not a big economy guy, I mean, I know how it works, but I don't like it...
<sorush20> You could save  your customers lots of money on software..
<TheGateKeeper> sorush20: you can buy laptops with ubuntu pre-installed
<sorush20> MilhousePunkRock: don't think anyone here in this room likes it either..
<TheGateKeeper> can't remember the web site
<MilhousePunkRock> sorush20: I am not a communist though... ;-)
<MetaMorfoziS> :))
<sorush20> Seveas: could you change the topic so that people know where to by ubuntu ready computer... like a list of online stores... e.g. buy you ubuntu ready computers here www.listofsellers.ubuntu.com
<MilhousePunkRock> sorush20: Everyone that comes here either has *untu already or is interested in it...
<MilhousePunkRock> That's only a few steps from setting it up on any PC available...
<TheGateKeeper> sorush20: that would be giving free advertising to other commercial companies so that is not likely to happen
<sorush20> MilhousePunkRock: well that would mean they that statement in the topic is targeting the people interested in it...
<zorglu_> about on topic ... :)
<sorush20> TheGateKeeper: but they are selling ubuntu what is the big deal..
<larson9999> my 5 year old spends about 30 min to an hour a day video chatting with our inlaws in thailand.  this is the only thing he uses windows for and i'm checking out alternatives.  since her family isn't the techiest around i'd like to not make them stop using what they're used to: msn.  but it doesn't have voice.  have any of you used amsn or kopete for video while using skype for audio?
<zorglu_> there is a offtopic channel which is very welcoming of those discussion
<TheGateKeeper> sorush20: *selling* that's the operative word!!
<sorush20> TheGateKeeper: lets stop now..
<sorush20> doens't kopete work larson9999
<Brydenn33> whats the command to remove a program i dont want?
<sorush20> Brydenn33: how was the program installed in the first place was it a .deb package
<TheGateKeeper> Brydenn33:  apt-get remove <package> or you could use aptitude
<Brydenn33> sorush20: i guess so. I added a repository
<sorush20> sudo apt-get remove package.deb
<Brydenn33> it's a broken install
<Brydenn33> and i want it gone
<Brydenn33> it's the ntfs-3g program
<sorush20> well you could do sudo apt-get install -f
<larson9999> sorush20, not for voice
<Brydenn33> what does that do sorush20
<sorush20> Brydenn33: it fixes the last run of the installation..
<sorush20> Brydenn33: what error do you get when you type in the command?
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: I use skype on windows, & in the wiki there are instructions of how to set up skype
<Brydenn33> sweet i think that did it sorush20
<Brydenn33> said it removed it in the konsole
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: I also have teamspeak working on kubuntu (at least I think it's working)
<ronnylibre> #php
<sorush20> Brydenn33: well that should be fixed then..
<Brydenn33> yes, thank you :)
<sorush20> Brydenn33: np
<sorush20> can anyone now help me with my problem?
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper, i'm curious if you've used both kopete and skype at the same time.  one to transfer the video and the other for the audio.
<Brydenn33> lol whats your problem sorush20
<sorush20>  An error occurred while loading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam:Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Read-only file system.
<sorush20> what is the io-slave.. that is not working in my computer..
<sorush20> I don't have internet so I can't check what is the problem...
<sorush20> I only have the command line terminal to search the internet
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: nope I haven't done that, I don't have skype setup on linux yet, (only windows & use it mainly with a work collegue), the person I want to talk to has not yet bothered to install skype on their pc :-(
<sorush20> there must be a really alternative to vid conferencing in linux.. Ithink gnome meeting was one..
<sorush20> !gnomemeeting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnomemeeting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<larson9999> TheGateKeeper, teamspeak  doesn't seem to be free.  is it?
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: well I didn't pay for it let me take another look...
<Brydenn33> <sigh> who here has experience with ntfs-3g?
<Brydenn33> i'm having issues with it
<larson9999> sorush20, yeah, gnomemeeting, now ekiga is an option but that would take FOREVER to setup with her parents.  have to change the firewall, etc.
<MilhousePunkRock> larson9999: TS is free money-wise, both client and server, but not GNU-wise
<larson9999> sorush20, it might be the option we have to take though
<sorush20> what is ts?
<maryen> teamspeak is freeeee
<larson9999> oh, i just saw on their site they talk a lot about paying for it :)
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: just agree to their bullshit & download & install http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=downloads&id=2a
* maryen rises like a phoenix and answers a question someone answered asked a long while ago
<larson9999> i think i'll stick with skype if we have to go that route
<MilhousePunkRock> larson9999: That's probably for professionally hosted servers...
<maryen> you can set up your own server and its free
<TheGateKeeper> larson9999: well there is a nice wiki howto
<maryen> you have to pay for using their servers
<TheGateKeeper> on skype that is
<larson9999> yeah, to use their server.
<maryen> skype can only host 4 way max on conference, so it might not be the best if your looking for a gaming solution
<larson9999> ait? what a horrible nick
<maryen> i think its a lovely name
<larson9999> err ati
<maryen> reminds me of my favorite vendor who refuses to open up the source for their drivers
<larson9999> with the merger it might not be such a bad nick in time
<larson9999> :)
<maryen> open source is a bad thing you know
<maryen> when you open up source code, all sorts of trouble happens
<maryen> or so says the owner of the utorrent code
<maryen> torrent
<maryen> god i hate that client
<maryen> the spirit of ubuntu left this server
<maryen> why is this channel so dead!?! doesn't anyone need help at 4:20 in the morning ><
<maryen> !uk
<ubotu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<maryen> omg...
<maryen> here i come england
<fdoving> what do you need?
<maryen> im bored
<maryen> break your computer so i can try to help you fix it
<fdoving> go to #ubuntu if you need someone to help :)
<maryen> ok
<maryen> ; ;
<maryen> damn gnome using hippies
<fdoving> there are also forums. ubuntuforums.org kubuntuforums.net
<hirlam> any one can tell me how to manage fast text search among many files
<maryen> forums arent as fun
<maryen> beagle is good
<fdoving> hirlam: you can use 'grep' from the commandline.
<maryen> :(
<elix> #ubuntu-it
<hirlam> how
<Lynoure> maryen: There are probably many things in ubuntu itself you can try to help fixing... like kpilot syncing
<gun_> #ubuntu-ru
<maryen> im not a programmer
<fdoving> hirlam: 'grep word file1 file2 file3'
<Lynoure> maryen: hmm, might be so, but if you are bored, I have heard (and found) that learning programming helps :)
<maryen> :?
<fdoving> hirlam: 'man grep' from the commandline to get more information.
<maryen> but working isn't as fun as complaining about being bored
<hirlam> thanks
<andhy> hi, i have small question about kwalletmanager - in my kubuntu (dapper, and now egdy) kwalletmanager don't start autimaticly, runing manually store all password but after system restart (or kde sesion logout) it loose all of them - do you have any sugestion why ?
<Lynoure> maryen: hmmm, I have never understood that. But I guess different people like different things :)
<fdoving> andhy: if you restart kwalletmanager it doesn't have your passwords stored?
<maryen> Lynoure: actually, do you have a good fREE place to start for C++ programming?
<andhy> fdoving: yes
<hirlam> what is the different between grep , egrep rgrep
<maryen> Lynoure: since it is the language kde's programmers use most
<Lynoure> maryen: you mean tutorials and stuff? I'm not that much a C++ person, but I'll take a look
<maryen> okie
<maryen> Lynoure: what language do you use then Lynoure?
<rehn> Hello! I tweaked /etc/default/acpi-support so that suspend using /etc/acpi/sleep.sh works on my edgy box. How do I configure the suspend procedure used by the suspend button in the logout dialog? (Part of Guidance power management?) Can I make it use /etc/acpi/sleep.sh or does it have its own configuration somewhere?
<Lynoure> maryen: http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/ seems ok.
<Lynoure> maryen: what I like most I do not use much... it's called Eiffel
<maryen> never heard of it
<Lynoure> maryen: It's a very pure object oriented language.
<Lynoure> maryen: http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial.html has also a quite ok looking tutorial
<fdoving> andhy: ouch. if you don't have any important passwords stored. (i figure you don't since they are forgotten every now and then) you can try to remove the kwallet configs. You can do that easily from the commandline (kmenu -> system -> konsole) with this command: 'find ~/.kde/ -name 'kwallet*'|grep -v icons|xargs rm -rfi'
<Brydenn33> fdoving: whats up buddy
<TheGateKeeper> maryen: C tends to be procedural where as c++ can either be procedural or object orientated
<fdoving> hi brydenn33.
<maryen> gah
<maryen> i just lost your guide
<Brydenn33> hey fdoving, do you know much about ntfs-3g?
<Brydenn33> cuz i need your help with it :)
<maryen> my comp froze
<fdoving> Brydenn33: no, i don't use ntfs for anything.
<andhy> fdoving: files removed - whats next ?
<fdoving> andhy: start or restart your kwalletmanager
<Brydenn33> damn, well ntfs-3g is a read and WRITE app for ntfs partitions
<Brydenn33> having problems with it working
<andhy> fdoving: started - whats next ?
<fdoving> andhy: save some passwords, quit kwalletmanager, and restart it, see if the passwords are present.
<andhy> fdoving: ok - i'll test it
<fdoving> Brydenn33: is that safe?
<Brydenn33> well its in beta
<Brydenn33> but lots of distro's are starting to use it
<maryen> im switching back to the nv driver
<maryen> im tired of the beta nvidia driver crashing my comp
<maryen> as rediculous as that sounds
<Lynoure> The newest version says it's fixed
<maryen> newest version of what?
<Lynoure> So no harm switching back
<maryen> 9625?
<Lynoure> the boc...
<maryen> boc...??
<Lynoure> The binary only driver, they have stuff about it on their forums
<maryen> they havent changed it, they're lieing
<Lynoure> You tested it?
<maryen> i did a md5checksum on it
<maryen> perfect match, and the one i had on my hard drive is at least a month old
<andhy> fdoving: i'll do it and ... still nothing; kwalletmanager is empty
<maryen> brb restarting xorg
<fdoving> andhy: weird.
<Lynoure> maryen: : 1.0-8776 is the one they claim they fixed, not 9625
<andhy> fdoving: i know; i use kubuntu on four different machines; and only on one kwallet don't like to work :(
<fdoving> andhy: what does 'ls -la ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet' return? result -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<davidenik> goodmorning guys !
<Brydenn33> ok fdoving i got an easy one for you to help me with hehe
<Brydenn33> my windows partition isnt mounting right or something
<andhy> fdoving: -rw-r--r--  1 amikula amikula   60 2006-10-22 11:36 testit.kwl
<maryen> ok, that clenches it
<maryen> im using nv from now on
<fdoving> andhy: looks like your wallet is there.
<andhy> fdoving: of course it is ... empty :)
<xsacha> 1KB
<Lynoure> maryen:: 1.0-8776 is the one they claim they fixed, not 9625, but of course I'm all for using open source drivers
<Brydenn33> when i click on it it says: mntent: no final new like and the end of etc/mtab/ ... mount: only root can mount dev/hdb1 on /mnt/windows/
<davidenik> hi Hawkwind
<bloodcrawler> hello, what packages i need install t ouse openGL in games? ;)
<maryen> Lynoure: ah, well i tested the 9625 one so
<maryen> Lynoure: but nv is more stable, and is faster at drawing 2d in most cases than the proprietary driver
<andhy> fdoving: if i run kwalletmanager from console i receive "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168"
<maryen> Lynoure: not to mention, for some reason, the proprietary driver is actually slowing my system as a whole down '.o
<Lynoure> maryen: see above about open source drivers :)
<maryen> i know, i just like ranting
<andhy> fdoving: but this is not to imprtant for proper working of kwallet
<fdoving> andhy: That "Error" is just a warning, and it is normal, not related to this. I have no more ideas, report a bug about it. There might exit others with the same problem. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Brydenn33> fdoving: what about my error?
<maryen> fdoving: why does that error always show up when you open a x program from the console
<andhy> fdoving: ok
<fdoving> Brydenn33: no final new line? are you sure it's mtab? not fstab?
<Brydenn33> what i typed is everything in the box that popped up
<Brydenn33> i can pastebin my fstab if you want
<Brydenn33> and my mtab
<maryen> why not use fuse bryden
<Brydenn33> maryen: i have fuse installed
<maryen> not that i know how that one works either
<maryen> or better yet
<fdoving> maryen: because xorg.conf is setup to support some tablet-pc input devices. when they are not available, you get that error.
<matthias> hi can anyone tell me how the suse package "kdepim3-sync" is named under kubuntu?
<maryen> use windows to move stuff
<Brydenn33> screw windows hehe
<maryen> windows has ex3/reiserfs support with certain programs
<davidenik> guys,sorry,has someone a creative cam?I'm trying to install it but i have problems.
<maryen> and its alot safer than using experimental programs that can destroy a ntfs partition
<matthias> as long as i know windows hast only ext2 support with additional tools
<fdoving> Brydenn33: just open kmenu -> run command 'kdesu kate /etc/fstab' and go to the end of the last line. Press enter. Save and exit. You can do the same for /etc/mtab if you still experience the problem.
<maryen> nope, ext3
<matthias> cool
<fdoving> matthias: what does the package provide?
<matthias> can you tell me the url of this programm?
<maryen> ive transferred files to my windows from my reiser parts and ext3 parts
<maryen> sure gimme a sec
<matthias> i think sync support for kdepim3
<matthias> i need it for synCE
<bloodcrawler> ekhem... what i must instal with adept to use openGL? all glut's, glui, glx etc?
<maryen> http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs
<maryen> there you go matthias
<matthias> thx
<maryen> proprietary driver for your video card
<fdoving> matthias: that could be any of the following: 'kitchensync ksync synce-kde' not sure what suse got in it's packages.
<brainless> good morning everyone :)
<maryen> hi sir brainless
<maryen> im actually about to go to bed so i resent the fact you presume its morning for me
<maryen> even though the sun is coming up through the windows
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<maryen> hi
<DarkWizzard> after a recent kde upgrade I lost sound of my tv tuner
<DarkWizzard> it works but its very low
<brainless> I got kubuntu up and crawling yesterday ... well, I had the same issue when I tried gentoo so I suppose I know what I have to do to fix it =)
<maryen> all the rest of the sound is fine?
<DarkWizzard> yes
<maryen> strange
<DarkWizzard> I know
<DarkWizzard> I mean you can hear som
<DarkWizzard> e
<DarkWizzard> but its really low
<maryen> did the tv tuner program upgrade as well?
<denis_> yo yo
<DarkWizzard> no
<DarkWizzard> it didn't
<DarkWizzard> I use tvtime
<DarkWizzard> tryed asking there
<DarkWizzard> but everybody is idle
<denis_> can some1 tell me the easyest way to install ati drivers on kubuntu
<fdoving> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<maryen> denis_: chain yourself to their office's front doors and demand OSS drivers
<brainless> maryen: actually it's something around noon here so it's not even morning for me...
<brainless> have a nice sleep then :)
<maryen> actually i lied, im staying up another 2 hours
<denis_> damn you
<denis_> :D
<denis_> hm i need some games
<denis_> :D
<maryen> !scorched3d
<denis_> ii dont know what to do during install
<ubotu> scorched3d: 3D artillery game similar to Scorched Earth. In component universe, is optional. Version 39.1+cvs20050929-2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 938 kB, installed size 2480 kB
<denis_> i dont haved 3d
<maryen> !frozenbubble
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frozenbubble - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> get frozen-bubble
<maryen> !frozen-bubble
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: Pop out the bubbles !. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-6ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 72 kB, installed size 356 kB
<maryen> very fun
<denis_> apt-get is wotking now
<denis_> I cant install anything
<Ace2016> Hi all
<denis_> i must wait hm um 3 hours
<Ace2016> is there a way to look up package info?
<fdoving> or you can get 'ksirtet' if you like tetris
<maryen> should've installed it before you started the ubuntu install
<fdoving> Ace2016: apt:/ in konqueror
<denis_> hehe
<maryen> cancel it and install frozen-bubble
<denis_> i am on half my way
<Ace2016> wow thats so cool
<denis_> :D
<Ace2016> fdoving: Thanks
<maryen> halfway and you have 3 hours?
<maryen> geez
<fdoving> Ace2016: you're welcome :)
<denis_> yeah
<hyper> abattoir?
<denis_> i need a lot of programs
<denis_> ill probably go playing guitar
<denis_> .d
<denis_> :D
<denis_> need some black metal
<denis_> :D
<rawrness> -nigh night.......
<maryen> nite rawr
<maryen> ness
<denis_> night
<denis_> its morning here in slovenia
<larson9999> crap! i stayed up all night again!
<hyper> anyone can tell me where I can forward a port in kubuntu to my VmWare NAT machine?
<maryen> me too
<denis_> o almoust morning its 12.01
<maryen> its 5 am here
<maryen> whee
<maryen> unhealthy sleep habits here i come
<rawrness> tech its morning
<rawrness> and i have thouse unhealthihy sleep habits
<denis_> o here in slovenia is a nice day
<denis_> :D
<larson9999> at least i got my camera working
<denis_> ful of sun
<denis_> i loven being here
<rawrness> nighty  nigh
<fdoving> nite rawrness.
<diabolo_nounours> Bonjour
<pielgrzym> anybody could explain me why this fucking amarok stops in the middle of building a mysql collection? whitout ANY prompt :[[[[
<diabolo_nounours> I'm french
<diabolo_nounours> Where is the french room ?
<fdoving> !language > pielgrzym
<fdoving> !fr'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr' - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<diabolo_nounours> thx ubotu
<diabolo_nounours> thx fdoving
<fdoving> your welcome :)
<diabolo_nounours> =)
<pielgrzym> fdoving: I'm too frustrated to watch my language ;(
<prophit> good morning everyone...
<prophit> having a problem installing a java runtime environment
<denis_> good morning
<dumr> question for op: /nick and /quit went down the bridge and /nick fell down. Who stays on bridge
<fdoving> pielgrzym: i suggest asking in #amarok i don't know much about amarok myself.
<pielgrzym> fdoving: nobody knew the answer on #amarok :( is there any other as functional as amarok, using qt mp3 player??
<dumr> hm for me amarok works fine
<fdoving> pielgrzym: not that i'm aware of. amarok is the only that advanced atleast.
<dumr> what does amarok when playing
<maryen> no
<pielgrzym> fdoving: amarok seems to be like windows - lots of good features, but stability totally sucks :(
<maryen> banshee gets close but still not amarok
<pielgrzym> is banshee in repos?
<maryen> yes
<pielgrzym> oooh damn, why this banshee is in gtk ;(
<teledyn> many apps i install are not showing up in menus
<wickedpuppy> teledyn, its normal
<teledyn> but highly annoying?
<wickedpuppy> teledyn, not to me
<wickedpuppy> teledyn, you can add it yourself ..
<teledyn> to me it is a bug
<wickedpuppy> :P
<teledyn> i install an app.  i want it to be in the menu.  in debian, there was the 'debian' menu which was nice
<teledyn> actually was better than the kde one
<wickedpuppy> teledyn, i have debian menu now
<wickedpuppy> i don't know which app i installed to get this one though
<teledyn> is there a way to get it?
<wickedpuppy> there is a way for sure
<wickedpuppy> which way ? i do not know
<teledyn> dpkg -l '*' | grep '^i | grep menu    <-- what is your output of that?
<wickedpuppy> billy@wickedpuppy:~$ dpkg -l '*' | grep '^i | grep men
<wickedpuppy> >
<wickedpuppy> LOL
<wickedpuppy> billy@wickedpuppy:~$ billy@wickedpuppy:~$ dpkg -l '*' | grep '^i | grep menu
<wickedpuppy> >
<wickedpuppy> hmms ... first one for typo
<wickedpuppy> anyway why bother ?
<wickedpuppy> i been using linux for 7 years ... i never bother with menus ...
<teledyn> you are missing a quote after '^i
<B-Minus_> how can i install skype for kubuntu ?
<teledyn> just cut and paste from what i wrote
<wickedpuppy> teledyn, i copied from you
<teledyn> oops    dpkg -l '*' | grep '^i' | grep menu
<wickedpuppy> billy@wickedpuppy:~$ dpkg -l '*' | grep '^i | grep menu
<wickedpuppy> >
<teledyn> try the second one
<wickedpuppy> hold on ..
<wickedpuppy> i pasting on the pastebin
<toad_> is there a simple way to get forward and back buttons working?  last 3 times i tried i broke X
<teledyn> which forward button?
<toad_> on a mouse
<toad_> mx518 if it helps
<wickedpuppy> there you go teledyn , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27788/
<teledyn> thank you wickedpuppy
<wickedpuppy> np
<Ace2016> is it just me or are the repos slow?
<teledyn> aha maybe it was your gnome-menus package.  i will try.
<teledyn> Ace2016: try a mirror
<Ace2016> teledyn: where can i find a list
<teledyn> i always like educational institutions since they usually have excellent backbone connections
<teledyn> just google for it: ubuntu mirrors
<teledyn> i think its linked off the ubuntu download page
<teledyn> btw. wickedpuppy, you can put that line in a script.  i named it 'list'.  it lists all installed packages.  very useful.
<wickedpuppy> ah k ... which line ?
<teledyn> #!/bin/sh
<teledyn> COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l '*' | grep '^i
<wickedpuppy> oh okie ... thanks
<teledyn> just put those 2 lines in a script.  name it whatever you like.  chmod +x  the file.
<teledyn> then put it in /usr/local/bin  or ~/bin if you have one
<wickedpuppy> ah k ... will try it .. thanks teledyn
<rav3n> if may ask! what was the prolem?
<teledyn> rav3n: i would like to get the 'debian' submenu which i used to have in debian.  the kde one sucks
<B-Minus_> sometimes adept says a package will conflict with another package, but it still installs fine, do i need to worry about this ?
<teledyn> i wish i could delete the kde one and only have the debian one
<rav3n> well, i don have much info abt that but i'll oogle for it now for you :)
<teledyn> B-Minus_: if the conflicting package is not installed on your system, its no problem
<B-Minus_> teledyn: ok, its in grey so i guess its not ?
<teledyn> B-Minus_: i only use apt/dselect/dpkg so i don't know about adept
<Ace2016> teledyn: Thanks thats much better
<B-Minus_> ok
<magicmike> Hey y'all.
<Ace2016> hey
<magicmike> I downloaded a newsreader nzbpower-0.1.1.tar.bz2 to my desktop. Can someone give me info on how to install it? Thanks.
<rav3n> teledyn: sorry, couldn't find anythign useful for you...but does this cause you problems?
<teledyn> rav3n: i install apps and they do not appear in menus.  recent examples were  ding and wing (no joke, those are really the names!)
<teledyn> wickedpuppy says he has a debian menu somehow.  so something he installed must have created it
<teledyn> i guess i could be unlazy and create my own menu entries for items in question
<teledyn> still, it bothers me that new apps don't automatically register with the kde menu system
<teledyn> even if it lumped all non-kde apps into one submenu or something, that is preferable to nothing
<rav3n> i mean that you will see, debian submenu itself as a submenu of the K menu
<teledyn> rav3n: yeah in debian at least the debian submenu always has all apps.  but i don't know how to get the debian one in kubuntu
<teledyn> rav3n: its not frustrating either.  the debian menu is in my opinion the better one which i would always use
<Fudge> hi is there a good speech pacakge for kde?
<fdoving> teledyn: to get the debian menu (as a sub-menu of the kmenu) install the 'menu' package.
<fdoving> Fudge: don't know how good it is, but you have 'kttsd'
<teledyn> ah thanks!
<teledyn> there it is!  i was wondering what package had the update-menus script
<Jucato> "kbuildsycoca --incremental" ?
<fdoving> yes, that's a nice command too :)
<fdoving> but it doesn't do the same :)
<Jucato> ah
<fdoving> or, it does the same, but for another menu :)
<Jucato> K Menu only, I presume?
<fdoving> kbuildsycoca is for the kmenu, yes.
<teledyn> when i run kbuildsycoca --incremental  it says "kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!"
<dude_> jucato! fdoving! how are you guys . . .
<Jucato> dude_: doing fine :)
<fdoving> hi dude_, i'm fine, how are you?
<rav3n> teledyn: Okay, good for you! for me i just fire in my apps in the "runcommand"
<Jucato> teledyn: that's just normal (and to be ignored)...
<rav3n> or just use Katapult...
<Electrolyte> Would an nVidia MX440 support composite in Kubuntu?
<rav3n> yes it would
<teledyn> rav3n: yeah i love the Run Command kicker applet
<Electrolyte> Thinking of swapping out my ATI X850XT and sticking in my MX440 for the eye-candy.
<Jucato> rav3n: if the app doesn't display in the K Menu, Katapult won't be able to find it
<dude_> cool
<teledyn> rav3n: but if i didn't have a menu with them listed, eventually i'd forget what was installed
<dude_> im cool
<dude_> :)
<rav3n> yeah, you're right
<xsacha> MX440? :S i had that 6 years ago lol
<Electrolyte> It's spare for my server.
<Electrolyte> But I want to see how composite looks.
<Jucato> rav3n: also, Katapult needs to be "refreshed" when a new app is added. (don't know if Katapult refreshes at intervals)
<Electrolyte> Never seen it "real time" before.
<Electrolyte> Pretty bad that ATI's fglrx driver doesn't support it.
<dude_> jucato: have you tried  xandros
<Jucato> dude_: nope
<xsacha> pretty bad that fglrx is 8MB and all the other drivers do more with only 200KB.. wonder what they have in there
<dude_> jucato: how about xubuntu?
<Jucato> dude_: yes. just for a few days though
<Electrolyte> xsacha: That's ATI for you.
<Electrolyte> xsacha: The Vista ATI driver is over 70MB IIRC.
<xsacha> :(
<rav3n> Jucato: nope it doesn't i guess u have to restart KDE in order to detect newly installed apps
<xsacha> all my video cards are ATI, my last one was a 440MX that i chucked out 4 years ago
<rav3n> For me i never faced the problem of apps not showing in Submenu.
<xsacha> nvidia one* that is.. i wish i had one now
<Electrolyte> I won't be going with ATI any more due to poor Linux support.
<xsacha> me either
<Electrolyte> When I get my binary watch it's saving up for a 7800/7900.
<Jucato> rav3n: about Katapult, I just found a way to "refresh" it manually. Alt+SPace, Ctrl+C (configure Katapult), then press OK
<rav3n> Xsacha: won't XGL work with Electrolyte's card??
<Electrolyte> I've tried to get it installed.
<Electrolyte> But it fails.
<rav3n> Jucato : Cool!!
<Electrolyte> Well, XGL works, but compiz/beryl doesn't.
<xsacha> dont know, it will work with mine but it has a lot of trouble installing!!
<xsacha> i can get it on other distros and on live cds.. but try installing myself, god...
<Electrolyte> xsacha: I get trouble installing it.
<Electrolyte> Like I said, XGL works, but compiz fails to install (it breaks)
<xsacha> yeah my xgl works i just get an error when i run beryl
<xsacha>  http://nanobin.nanosouffle.net/1776 if you want to check out the error -- so far no one has been able to think of a solution :(
<Electrolyte> The error I get is trying to install compiz via atp.
<Electrolyte> It says compiz-plugins breaks.
<rav3n>  Jucato: thanks dude...
<Jucato> rav3n: no problem :)
<Jucato> it's a silly workaround, nonetheless :P
<Electrolyte> I might give XGL another try, but any ideas why Compiz won't install?
<rav3n> well, as long as i like it..it's not :P
<Jucato> lol
<rav3n> For me i have a problem of all time...
<rav3n> ardware problem, My 5-in-1 media card reader doesn't work
<rav3n> even when i did update-pciids
<rav3n> it's texas instruments
<rav3n> i heare dit's not yet supoorted
<xsacha> :(
<rav3n> sorry for mistyping
<Electrolyte> Now, when it comes to "sudo aptitude install compiz compiz-plugins csm cgwd cgwd-themes cgwd-themes-extra" - it doesn't work.
<Electrolyte> compiz-plugins breaks when I try to install it.
<Electrolyte> Should I be installing something else than compiz?
<rav3n> is it conflicting?
<xsacha> try beryl
<Electrolyte> compiz-plugins: Depends: compiz-core (>= 0.0.13.54) but 0.0.13.38-0ubuntu3 is to be installed.
<Electrolyte> Depends: csm (>= 0.5) which is a virtual package.
<Electrolyte> That's the only errors I get.
<rav3n> try "sudo aptitude install" i don know if it would resolve the issue
<Electrolyte> Already using it.
<Electrolyte> But it appears beryl works.
<rav3n> never used beryl is it better
<rav3n> ?
<Electrolyte> It's the newer version of compiz IIRC.
<Electrolyte> Best go give it a try I suppose.
<rav3n> well, maybe
<xsacha> can you choose lilo bootmanager in the GUI installer for kubuntu?
<Jucato> xsacha: nope
<xsacha> gah
<Jucato> it automatically installs GRUB in the mbr of hda. no questions asked
<xsacha> :(
<dude> jucato: what can you say about xubuntu?
<ubuntu> i just installed it.
<ubuntu> it's lovely
<ubuntu> good day
<Jucato> dude: hm... if you want something fast, but still need/want a desktop environment (not a plain window manager), it's the choice for you
<xsacha> can run beryl in it? :)
* Jucato shrugs...
<xsacha> http://www.xfce-look.org/content/pre1/42755-1.jpg on xfce.. and im sure beryl fits in nicely
<denis_> i need help
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dumr> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dumr> !ask debian toolbar for k menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask debian toolbar for k menu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dumr> fu
<softmaster> are there temporary files that should be deleted on kubuntu?
<Jucato> dumr: it means, ask your question
<dumr> damn
<dumr> its no use
<Jucato> ??
<dumr> i just need the name of package
<pointwood> anyone know what the changes are to kopete in the latest release? I can't seem to see anything on the kopete website and nothing in the kde 3.5.5 changelog
<dumr> if anyone knows
<dumr> i am searching for debian menu in k menu
<dumr> just this
<dumr> i wont ask fucking bot
<Jucato> ah
<dumr> do you know
<dumr> or just something to show every installed program on compute
<dumr> computer
<silvania> is there a way to fix the USB random dying on my mouse?
<Jucato> dumr: I'm not sure what the contents of the Debian menu should be. but to see every installed package in the computer, open up Adept Manger (K Menu -> System -> Adept) and change the filters (checkboxes) to show only installed packages. Take note that it will also show programs, libraries and other stuff as well
<kernoman> how do i remove a package that is broken? i have tried to install k3d (3d software) and it fails to install but i cant seem to remove it
<Lynoure> silvania: depends on the cause. Is it truly random? Anything in the logs?
<Jucato> pointwood: found this through Google: http://www.mail-archive.com/kopete-devel@kde.org/msg04553.html
<softmaster> are there temporary files that should be deleted on kubuntu?
<softmaster> any help
<silvania> Lynoure: im pritty new to ubuntu / linux, but its working then its not - i unplug and plug it in again and it works again.
<kernoman> where does apt keep its list of installed or partially intalled software?
<silvania> Lynoure: I tried a PS/2 converter but its not working at start then.
<Lynoure> silvania: it might also be a problem with the hardware... possibly, not likely
<silvania> Lynoure: worked fine for 4 months
<Lynoure> silvania: check   dmesg  after it misbehaves
<silvania> Lynoure: but i recently installed ubuntu and thats where i cant get it to work
<silvania> it just did let me check
<rav3n> ark --help
<rav3n> sorry folks :d
<rav3n> wrong window
<rav3n> just trying to backu my system using ark
<rav3n> lol
<silvania> Lynoure: http://www.yguild.com/error_log1.txt
<Jucato> :)
<dennister> g'morning all
<dennister> |lostbyte|: r u wide awake and bushy-tailed?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, Hai :)
<dennister> hi :) were u looking for an audio format converter?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, nope.. why ?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, i use ffmpeg and mencoder.
<dennister> someone was...i found one, and I thought it was u who were looking
<dennister> ffmpeg and mencoder will do conversions from m4a to mp3 or ogg?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, what did you find ?
<Lynoure> silvania: hmm, I cannot say straight away. wake up and lossage seem relevant
<dennister> something called Pac, or "perl audio converter"
<dennister> it does conversions from multiple audio and video formats
<Lynoure> silvania: there are others with the same problem, maybe I can find you something
<|lostbyte|> dennister, There is an mp32ogg program..
<|lostbyte|> its in the repos.
<Jucato> audiokonverter.....??
<dennister> k, we have some m4a's i want to convert
<dennister> pac is supposed to be pretty good, but the documentation sux
<|lostbyte|> dennister, ffmpeg does it too..
<dennister> k...i've got ffmpeg
<|lostbyte|> dennister, Is pac that converter that showes on your right click in kde. ?
<silvania> Lynoure: yeah im browsing google on it, but it's like needle in haystack
<dennister> i just know sooner or later I'll want to do more conversions...it's supposed to do that
<dennister> i just can't seem to get it going, as usual :)
<Lynoure> silvania: try googling for   ohci_hcd  IRQ INTR_SF lossage
<|lostbyte|> dennister, right click on an audio file in konqueror..
<dennister> it's supposed to show up on pulldowns in konq and amarok, but it doesn't on mine
<|lostbyte|> dennister, right-click > action > pac convertor > list of options..
<dennister> ...tried the right-sclick...pac doesn't show up under actions
<|lostbyte|> Oh.
<Lynoure> silvania: what brand/make is your mouse? have you tried with another mouse?
<dennister> but the file did play after i hit properties :)
<dennister> with player...i'd like it to work under amarok
<|lostbyte|> dennister, sudo apt-get install pacpl
<dennister> i already did that, andgot all the dependences
<dennister> have been reading the man page, the faq...
<silvania> Lynoure: i just have this one, its a Saitek - but should work without anything special
<dennister> did some changes in the pacpl.conf file...
<silvania> Lynoure: my keyboard is usb aswell and never dies
<Lynoure> silvania: do you by any chance have a AMD64 NForce3-based system?
<dennister> nada...no joy
<dennister> |lostbyte|: ?
<silvania> Lynoure: I think NForce 4
<|lostbyte|> dennister, Then use ffmpeg.
<dennister> yeah...any quick usage tips?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, cause i did try installing pac long back, and it showes on the menu.. but would'nt convert..
<silvania> Lynoure: Asus P5ND2-SLI Deluxe is the mother board
<Lynoure> silvania: it seems that happens sometimes on those system and the fix is a bit hassle for a new user. Do you use Dapper or Edgy?
<|lostbyte|> dennister, ffmpeg -i <inputfile>.<format_ext> <outputfile>.<format_ext>
<dude> jucato: are you uisng bear ftp?
<silvania> Lynoure: dapper
<Lynoure> silvania: you can try going to bios and disabling ioapic
<Lynoure> silvania: That's what many people report to have helped
<dennister> thx lostbyte...if u can't get pac working I'm sure i won't be able to at this point...it'll take me a little while to get to the right directory for the ffmpeg script
<dude> jucato: why is it almost all of my application crashes
<silvania> Lynoure: I'll try, brb
<Lynoure> silvania: good luck
<|lostbyte|> dennister, Or try a kde frontend "soundkonverter" //
<|lostbyte|> !soundkonverter
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1.99+0.2beta2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 744 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<dellubuntu> has anyone installed kubuntu 6.06tls on a dell 6400
<dude> what is signal 11
<dennister> |lostbyte|: i will try it...i'd just heard pacpl was easier than soundkonverter...hah!
<lugburz> german  kubuntu room?
<hyper> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hyper> abattoir: you're here?
<lugburz> ich vergesse es immer wieder ;)
<hyper> lugburz: keine Ursache
<|lostbyte|> dude, Invalid memory reference
<silvania> could'nt find a setting for ioapic
<|lostbyte|> dennister, there can be nothing easyer than kde apps :P
<Lynoure> silvania: sorry, that's all I found. The setting is probably there, possibly as I/O APCI, or possibly even as I/O Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller
<silvania> Lynoure: ill try look for a converter to PS/2, read that it helps
<dennister> |lostbyte|: got an error with the ffmpeg, but the file was created...and now pacpl shows up by right-clicking, too
<|lostbyte|> dennister, what did you type ?
<tomaz> ppl, help here
<dennister> hold on: I'll give u the error message first: Unsupported codec (id=86018) for input stream #0.0
<tomaz> 'could not find mime type application/octet-stream'
<Lynoure> silvania: ok, I hope it gets solved for you.
<tomaz> this error is popping up on the screen almost all the time
<dude> lostbyte: what should i do?
<dennister> after I typed: ffmpeg -i 02\ Hurt.m4a 02\ Hurt.mp3
<dennister> lol...and now m4a files are playing in amarok anyway...without any conversions
<|lostbyte|> dennister, huh, i wonder. m4a is supported.. try renaming m4a to mp4
<dennister> i'm not sure I need to now...the goal was to get them working in amarok, and they are
<|lostbyte|> dennister, m4a is actually mp4 with out video.
<|lostbyte|> so dont worry :)
<dennister> now that is...amarok was crashing with Hurt.m4p before
<dennister> classic song :)
<|lostbyte|> i wonder why you want to convert to mp3 :P
<aumuell> m4p? that's protected
<aumuell> xine does not like that
<dennister> sorry
<|lostbyte|> Yeah, mp4 has protection..
<dennister> yeah, well, we paid for it
<dennister> we have a cd collection like u wouldn't believe
<|lostbyte|> aumuell, m4p ?
<aumuell> dennister was talking about Hurt.m4p
<dennister> and I always meant m4a anyway..m4p was a typo on my part
<|lostbyte|> -------> 02\ Hurt.m4a
<Electrolyte> I got Beryl working :D
<Electrolyte> It's awesome!
<aumuell> that should not crash to xine engine
<dennister> well, it was
<dennister> but all's cool now
<castroaltima> #knoppix
<Electrolyte> Ok, Linux looks better than Vista now.
<Electrolyte> Well, mine does.
<|lostbyte|> Electrolyte, with xgl deffinitly.
<Electrolyte> Yup, I have that running with Beryl :D
<silvania> okay so my next problem, how can i get "my user" to mount and access my NTFS drive?
<castroaltima> you know I ran Vista and I was impressed it was alot better then XP
<silvania> only get "only root can mount"
<silvania> microsoft can't program, just look at the simplest program ever : Notepad, it's got lot of bugs on windows xp lol
<|lostbyte|> :D
<castroaltima> very true I agree, thats why I replace most of the proggrams it comes with
<silvania> if you have wordwrap on it might save with a "newline" character on those wordwrap endings
<castroaltima> usually with stand alone self sufficient programs, portables
<julius> einer aus deutschland hier?
<castroaltima> yeah been screwed by that before
<Electrolyte> Damn, I can't figure out how to configure Beryl though.
<julius> hi i am from germany
<castroaltima> modified perl script in wordpad and uploaded to webserver (linx) it blew up
<silvania> but anyhow - does someone know how i can setup so that other uses than root can mount a drive?
<jmichaelx> in my file browsers. there is no shortcut to the hard drive containing my file system.... could anyone explain to me how to do this?
<jmichaelx> let me restate that lol
<jmichaelx> in my file browsers, there is no shortcut to the hard drive containing my file system.... could anyone explain to me how to create one?
<castroaltima> Hey silvania, You need to set the suid bit on the /usr/bin/smbmount, /usr/bin/smbclient, and /usr/bin/smbmnt, then you can use smbmount to mount Samba shares. Alternatively, you could set the suid bit on the /bin/mount command but that could open up other security problems.
<silvania> castroaltima: i used the guide on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access to make it mount on startup but its not working.
<Electrolyte> Anyone know how to change the fonts on the theme with xgl/beryl? It uses gnome themes IIRC.
<castroaltima> silvania, what happens when you type "sudo mount"
<castroaltima> no quotes
<silvania> castroaltima: does'nt list the ntfs drive ( /dev/sda1 )
<castroaltima> what is going on the command mount is only accessable by root
<castroaltima> ok i see
<dude_> why is it im getting crash errors while using my application, (Signal 11), what causing these error message?
<silvania> castroaltima: i can mount it with "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows/" but only access folder with root then
<castroaltima> try sudo mount /dev/sda1 /some/mounting/point
<castroaltima> ok can you create another folder /ntfs
<castroaltima> and give that folder to the user
<castroaltima> and then mount it
<castroaltima> on that folder /ntfs
<fdoving> silvania: is this a removable device?
<silvania> castroaltima: no permission to access
<Xal> edgy doesn't like me.
<silvania> let me double check permissions
<fdoving> Xal: what's the problem?
<dude_> fdoving: why is it im getting crash errors while using my application, (Signal 11-SIGSEGV), what causing these error message?
<Xal> The xserver doesn't want to start up.
<fdoving> silvania: i suggest, if this is not a removable device, to add '/dev/sda1' to the end of /etc/pmount.allow and just go to media:/ and doubleclick it.
<silvania> castroaltima: soon as i mount the folder goes root - root, else its myuser - myuser
<castroaltima> do a sudo chown and give that folder away to user
<castroaltima> ok i see
<Xal> I tried sudo startx, and I get a driver not found error, and an error that my kernel is too high a version
<silvania> castroaltima: only root can mount
<thompa> disk and filesystem utility is awsome
<silvania> i mean fdoving
<fdoving> silvania: no, not if you do as i say.
<thompa> in system settings if you click advanced, there is the disk mounter gui
<thompa> i dont see in in ubuntu edgy only kde
<silvania> fdoving:     /dev/sda1 is in /etc/pmount.allow at bottom, and its still giving "only root can mount"
<fdoving> silvania: if you add /dev/sda1 to /etc/pmount.allow all users allowed to mount removable devices (users in the 'lpadmin' group) are allowed to mount it.
<castroaltima> you try this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481
<fdoving> silvania: try 'pmount /dev/sda1' from the commandline. (kmenu -> system -> konsole)
<serishema> my laptop has been overheating a lot lately and i'm wondering if there's a way to change power management settings to make this not happen.
<serishema> i never had any problems with heat under windows.
<thompa> serishema: are you running nvidia?
<zorglu_> fdoving: im trying  to understand why my usb drives got sometime /dev/sda or sdb, is 'pmount' the name of the thing mounting the usb drive ?
<silvania> fdoving: mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/windows
<serishema> thompa: no, i'm using an intel gma 915 chipset
<fdoving> silvania: 'sudo umount -l /dev/sda1;pmount /dev/sda1'
<thompa> serishema: are you running edgy rc?
<serishema> thompa: dapper
<thompa> sorry, i had a sony vaio that got hot
<silvania> fdoving: Windows did not shut down properly.  Try to mount volume in windows, shut down and try again.
<thompa> but only when opengl ran
<castroaltima> silvia: You will have to boot into your Windows OS and do a "chkdsk /f" (aka. scandisk) on the partiton that you are trying to mount. Currently, ntfsprogs can't check/fix the integrity of the partitions and will refuse to mount them if they are marked as dirty (ie. needing to be checked), so you'll have to do it from Windows.
<silvania> castroaltima: but why can i access it root mounting just fine?
<castroaltima> fromt his thread, about mount ntfs http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481
<silvania> castroaltima: thats the one i been following
<grothesk> Is Edgy frozen?
<omar> hello
<dude_> fdoving: why is it im getting crash errors while using my application, (Signal 11-SIGSEGV), what causing these error message?
<silvania> castroaltima: only way to access it is from root and that works fine to copy etc
<silvania> castroaltima: soon as i try a user account, no access
<Xal> thompa: You said you have edgy working fright now, right?
<omar> does anyone know how to solve the "arts sound server fatal error: CPU overloading, aborting" problem?
<fdoving> dude_: can be lots of things.
<castroaltima> not quite sure at this point
<silvania> castroaltima: ill just copy over the stuff i need and format it
<castroaltima> have you tryed booting into windows and chkdsk
<silvania> castroaltima: windows is gone from system hehe
<castroaltima> lol oh ok,
<TheGateKeeper> silvania: you don't need to boot into windows use badblocks
<TheGateKeeper> castroaltima: bad advice!
<silvania> TheGateKeeper: where can i get badblocks?
<fdoving> dude_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures for more info on how to debug.
<magicmike> hawkwind: Between free and non-free which is best to install? Thanks.
<TheGateKeeper> silvania: you don't need to get it from anyware it's a cli command, open up konsol do badblocks - /dev/hda <--- assuming that is what your hdd is called
<castroaltima> i think it comes as standard command
<silvania> TheGateKeeper: okay trying
<castroaltima> TheGateKeeper: does it work on ntfs drives?
<TheGateKeeper> silvania: badblocks -v /dev/hda
<silvania> >_< 293 049 666 blocks
<TheGateKeeper> castroaltima: not sure about that
<TheGateKeeper> silvania: what have we got here?
<silvania> disk is 300g hehe
<dennister> k; amarok is crashing on m4a files again
<silvania> "checking for bad blocks read only test
<swanfl> is there any way to set a default font size to view html messages?
<swanfl> in kmail that is
<flaccid> fsck -cdvf /dev/hda1
<TheGateKeeper> silvania: how is your hdd made up, what partitions etc?
<flaccid> man fsck.ext2
<dennister> not on that one song i've been trying to convert, but others in the same album
<silvania> TheGateKeeper: the windows one or? its just one big partition
<TheGateKeeper> silvania: you haven't installed linux?
<silvania> TheGateKeeper: im in linux right now
<TheGateKeeper> cat /etc/fstab & put it pastebin for me please
<dennister> i'm going to reboot ppl...perhaps that will solve some of my probs...and give me the login script I need to troubleshoot
<dennister> bback soon
<TheGateKeeper> silvania: what exactly is the problem
<silvania> TheGateKeeper: i can only access my ntfs drive with root after mounting it with root, when i try a user im unable. if root mounts it im not able to access it with any user but root.
<omar> please someone help me, I cant make sound work properly
<omar> I get an error saying: "sound server fatal error: cpu overload"
<silvania> and pastebin.com not working to submit >_<
<Xal> Haha, I hosed my system, I think
<Xal> I'm just reading now that I had to install kubuntu-desktop before upgrading to edgy
<silvania> TheGateKeeper: http://www.yguild.com/error_log1.txt
<silvania> TheGateKeeper: thats the fstab
<swanfl> while I'm using kmail, it's not obvious to me how to make it so messages that come to me in html format appear tiny and non html messages appear in the font I've selected in kde control panel. If I use CTRL key and mouse wheel up, it increases the size of the html messages but also the non html messages. How do I set a default size for html in kmail?
<swanfl> sorry for the last post
<swanfl> oops
<livingdaylight> is there a Kubuntu equivalent to glabels?
<livingdaylight> !klabels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klabels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<livingdaylight> !glabels
<ubotu> glabels: label, business card and media cover creation program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 311 kB, installed size 980 kB
<livingdaylight> is there a Kubuntu equivalent/version?
<harmental> hi everybody....
<harmental> any hints on how to upgrade to edgy?
<freewill> how do i share files over the net work
<livingdaylight> ok, Guys! Please! what is the kubuntu equivalent of glabels if there is one
<TheGateKeeper> silvania: have you read this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&page=4
<swanfl> harmental, upgrading Dapper -> Edgy is usally messy. better to do a clean install
<Electrolyte> Does anyone know how to configure Emerald when using XGL & Beryl?
<harmental> swanfl: will it be smoother in the future?
<TheGateKeeper> silvania: I have heard about this problem before but I am not exactly sure what the fix is
<silvania> TheGateKeeper: i will just copy the  few things i need really from that drive and format it to ext3 instead
<swanfl> it should be but don't quote me :)
<TheGateKeeper> silvania: ohhh ok :-)
<castroaltima> silvania: that might be a good idea, save your self some headache
<silvania> TheGateKeeper: i can copy stuff from it with root in console
<silvania> im moving 100% to linux anyhow
<castroaltima> well I am trying but keep having to do things in windows
<harmental> swanfl: i guess ill wait then...Thx!
<TheGateKeeper> silvania: well if you are carefull you can also do: Run Command... kdesu konqueor if you want to use a gui but *be carefull*
<freewill> any1 just simple files shairing??
<lugburz> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<TheGateKeeper> freewill: what OS do these machines have on them?
<freewill> theres 3 myne has kubuntu 6.06 the other 1 also kubuntu 6.06 and the other one windows
<freewill> i actualy just want to shair stuff for the linux 1
<freewill> but i can't get smb working and i don't know of any other  way of shairing stuff
<TheGateKeeper> freewill: well as windows are involved probable best to use samba, you can set up the file sharing from system settings once samba is installed
<TheGateKeeper> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<TheGateKeeper> freewill: ^^^^^
<cryptonic_> could someone help me get realplayer working?
<aztun> hi all
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: how did you install it?
<aztun> is there any good how-to to enable aixgl+compiz on kubuntu/edgy?
<cryptonic_> i didnt yet
<cryptonic_> i have a .bin file
<cryptonic_> cant find a .deb file
<aztun> cryptonic_: maybe u can install realplayer using automatix
<aztun> its the easier way
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: hang on...
<cryptonic_> how do i install automatix?
<livingdaylight> is there a Kubuntu equivalent to glabels?
<TheGateKeeper> aztun: there is a much easier way & less risky...
<livingdaylight> !glabels
<ubotu> glabels: label, business card and media cover creation program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 311 kB, installed size 980 kB
<livingdaylight> is there a Kubuntu or kde equivalent
<freewill> TheGateKeeper: just want to know what is the most common used file shairing for linux to linux
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_:
<TheGateKeeper> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper> sudo dpkg -i realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<livingdaylight> or is glabels the only cd label in LInux
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: do that ^^^^
<livingdaylight> i want to create nice cd labels in Linux
<TheGateKeeper> freewill: nfs
<freewill> thx
<TheGateKeeper> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<TheGateKeeper> freewill: ^^^^
<livingdaylight> geez...maybe my question is not technical enough
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: don't use automatrix it will in all probability break your sysytem
<livingdaylight> should i ask a really technical question about samba?
<aztun> is there any good how-to to enable aixgl+compiz on kubuntu edgy?
<aztun> TheGateKeeper: automatix has never broken my system
<livingdaylight> aztun: i have xgl+beryl
<livingdaylight> aztun: to dyou use nvidia?
<aztun> no livingdaylight
<cryptonic_> thegatekeeper - you dont happen to know if theres a problem with nvidia's latest drivers cause i installed them yesterday and they broke my xserver, and everytime i booted i was in the terminqal
<aztun> I have an intel 915 on my laptop
<livingdaylight> aztun: that's too bad
<TheGateKeeper> aztun: good you can answer all the questions from people where it HAS done, well volunteered lol
<livingdaylight> OK, Guys! i want to create nice cd labels using LInux, please tell me how?
<livingdaylight> is glabels the only software in Ubuntu/LInux that creates cd labels
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: I don't use games, can't be bothered with the potential agro, so I have never installed them, so sorry can't help you there
<dennister> hi again pps
<livingdaylight> has anyone here ever made cd labels using foss?
<livingdaylight> Anyone?!
<livingdaylight> TheGateKeeper: man, just tell me!
<dennister> as soon as i login and kde loads, i get a demand to run as root...apparently there's a nautilus script running that is fairly long, and ends with the d] phrase '--no-default-window'
<TheGateKeeper> livingdaylight:   haven't had to make labels
<dennister> *phrase
<cryptonic_> thegatekeeper, that way of installing realplayer didnt work, in the gui .deb installer it had an error saying "wrong architecture i386" and in the terminal it said "E: Command line option 'i' [from -i]  is not known." ?
<dennister> has anyone seen this b4, and more importantly: help me get rid of it?
<castroaltima> cryptonic_: using latest nvidia driver with SuSE no problem
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: ohhh what are you running? that will work on x86
<cryptonic_> im using ubuntu edgy 64bit
<cryptonic_> amd 64bit
<TheGateKeeper> hmmm and you ran this from the konsol?
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: hmmm and you ran this from the konsol?
<cryptonic_> well i ran the konsol one too
<cryptonic_> E: Command line option 'i' [from -i]  is not known." ?
<dennister> anyone?
<dennister> !soundkonverter
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1.99+0.2beta2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 744 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<dennister> !--no-default-window
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no-default-window - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ! :)
<dennister> hi BluesKaj
<cryptonic_> the gatekeeper, tried your instructions in konsol again and got a new konsol error "
<cryptonic_> dpkg: error processing realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb (--install):
<cryptonic_>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<cryptonic_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<cryptonic_>  realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<dennister> can someone help me with a nautilus login script: "--no-default-window'
<BluesKaj> hi dennister
<dennister> this occurs everytime i login to kde
<BluesKaj> hey root , change yer nick quick
<BluesKaj> good
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: because you are running amd64 you might have some missing libs or something
<dennister> i shouldn't have to login as root the second I get into kde
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: have you seen this before? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: howto install realplayer for your system is down at the bottom of the page of the URL I gave you
<dennister> |lostbyte|: ? r u busy?
<cryptonic_> thx verry much thegatekeeper
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: you winning?
<dennister> k...I'll fix kubuntu later...gonna try and reinstall another OS for abit
<cryptonic_> dont know yet
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: ok good luck, should get you to where you want to be
<cryptonic_> i lost hope in the howtos cause the source list reposatories are always out of date and down
<cryptonic_> :(
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: you using edge?
<belloty> good day everybody
<belloty> i am downloading linux for the first time kubuntu :)
* Dr_willis gives belloty  a gold star.
* Dr_willis gives belloty  a 'linux merit badge'
<belloty> but i was wondering where i can download extra cd with extra pacakges because i dont have internet at home
<BluesKaj> congrats belloty !...now the fun begins :)
<belloty> thanks guys
<belloty> i know
<swanfl> for those who noticed my kmail question, I found the answer: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=50983
<belloty> i saw it at a friends house :)
<BluesKaj> no seriously it's fun setting stuff up and making it work
<belloty> yep
<belloty> but BluesKaj is there an extra cd with pacakges i can download besides the one on the installation cd
<BluesKaj> still in windows today cuz I'm burning a movie...haven't got devede24 quite configged properly yet
<cryptonic_> which path should i install realplayer too?
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: /opt is usually favourite I think
<BluesKaj> a new kubuntu distro hits the scene om thursday, Edgy
<teledyn> belloty: what part of the world are you in?
<Kyral> /opt isn't touched by Apt
<belloty> in holland
<Kyral> so its safe to put "local" things there
<belloty> teledyn, i am in amsterdam
<Kyral> (same with /usr/local)
<serishema> hi, i'm having trouble with kpowersave
<teledyn> belloty: there is no internet?
<Xal> I'm having problems with Kubuntu at the moment. If I wait until the release date and attempt an upgrade again, should it all work alright?
<serishema> when i start it apparently causes the the xserver to crash and sends me back to the login window
<cryptonic_> "Copying RealPlayer files...cannot find either hxplay or realplay--aborting setup!" :(
<Kyral> so if I do compiles I tell them to install into either /opt or /usr/local
<belloty> yes there is internet teledyn, lol but i dont have it yet at home
<belloty> i moved 2 weeks ago
<BluesKaj> Xal , I've been advised that a Dapper to Edgy upgrade should go smoothly
<teledyn> belloty: what about wifi nets?  maybe you could pick up one in your area
<some0ne> I'm using Kubuntu Dapper AMD64. I would like to run Flash9. I hear about using nsulpginwrapper for a solution. Is there a guide somewhere for this or would someone be willing to help me?
<Xal> I just tried it, and it did not go smoothly. Apparently I forgot to download the kubuntu-desktop (metafile?) before upgrading.
<belloty> nah, i dont think so, but thats why i asked if i can download an extra cd set for kubuntu
<Xal> metapackage*
<teledyn> belloty: i'm in silicon valley, i guess that around here there are wifi nets all over the place.  maybe not as much in europe yet
<freewill> TheGateKeeper; i followed the how to but if i try to mount the share i get the following: Error connecting to 127.0.0.1 (Connection refused) ... SMB connection failed
<TheGateKeeper> some0ne: only info I have: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<teledyn> belloty: what about the free cd source mentioned in /topic ?
<some0ne> TheGateKeeper: Thank you that's exactly and all I'll need.
<TheGateKeeper> freewill: you been into system settings & set the share up?
<TheGateKeeper> some0ne: np :-)
<freewill> TheGateKeeper; nope its all grey there
<freewill> TheGateKeeper; even when i am in su mode
<some0ne> TheGateKeeper: Ugh what a kludge. I hate blobs. Damn adobe. I Googled and found a site with some basic uses for nspluginwrapper. It looks pretty straightforward.
<TheGateKeeper> some0ne: ok :-) had any experience with Realplayer & amd64?
<freewill> TheGateKeeper; if i go to System Settings -> Sharing -> File Sharing then that is all grey
<freewill> (uneditable)
<belloty> teledyn, well i have access to the internet where i am downloading the kubuntu installation cd
<belloty> but teledyn what i was thinking if there is an other cd wich i can download and burn with extra pacakges on it
<belloty> i can download and burn form the very fast computer at my girlfriends house
<teledyn> belloty: what about the source in /topic ?
<TheGateKeeper> freewill: you clicked on administration mode bottom right hand corner?
<freewill> yes
<freewill> but its still grey (this is the only menu in the whole system and setting that this happens)
<TheGateKeeper> freewill: probable need to talk to someone who knows more about samba than me then, or have a good read of this: http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<amik> howdy
<some0ne> If anyone in here can point me to a Debian package for nspluginwrapper on the AMD64 arch I'd appreciatet it.
<freewill> ok thx btw is your menu grey there?
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<fdoving> freewill: do you have samba installed?
<visik7> before kde3.5.5 (with edgy) when I did switch from one vdesktop to another a message tell me in which desktop I was but now no message appear
<visik7> how can I reenable it?
<amik> anyone know the difference/history of inetd/xinetd/inetutils-inetd/other? telntetd/inetutils-telnetd/other?
<freewill> fdoving; yes
<freewill> fdoving; i have the 'smbfs' pakage if that it
<fdoving> freewill: the package is named 'samba'
<TheGateKeeper> freewill: yes but I haven't installed samba on this machine, it became active when I have installed samba on previous machines
<cryptonic_> thegatekeeper, got realplayer weorking :)
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: ohhh well done what did you do?
<freewill> fdoving; i am installing it now so hopefully that wil make it work
<cryptonic_> well i didnt put the path wich i was asked to install to correctly
<TheGateKeeper> freewill: apt-get install samba tell me you did that ????
<cryptonic_> it wanted full path
<cryptonic_> and the way it asked it looked like part of it was down already
<cryptonic_> so that guide works
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: excellent :-)
<freewill> theGateKeeper; i did sudo apt-get install samba
<freewill> *TheGateKeeper
<some0ne> TheGateKeeper: I don't use RealPlayer nor have been tempted to use it.
<cryptonic_> thegatekeeper , you dont knwo where to get codecs for ubuntu, do u ?
<TheGateKeeper> some0ne: that's ok, the person who was having problems has fixed it :-)
<some0ne> TheGateKeeper: Besides I'd go to extremes to watch the content using a different player for at least an hour or two first. :-P
<freewill> TheGateKeeper, but its still downloading....
<amadeus> can anyone help me? i'm trying to install Frostwire and something's not right
<some0ne> TheGateKeeper: If you remember what that is perhaps you can point me to them so they can point me to an AMD64 .deb of nspluginwrapper. I've gotten three dead links through Google so far.
<amik> anyone?
<TheGateKeeper> cryptonic_: not sure what you do in your case
<amadeus> can anyone help me? i'm trying to install Frostwire and something's not right
<fdoving> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<magicmike> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<magicmike> !packages
<adz21c> Hi, how can I get KDE to start at boot? For some reason it doesn't and I have to startx each time (well sometimes it does, like when i reboot) any ideas? thanks
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<TheGateKeeper> some0ne: what are you after?
<freewill> TheGateKeeper, why did you want to know if i did apt-get intsall (can't u install it with adept or something)?
<TheGateKeeper> freewill: I wanted to know if you had installed the samba package by whatever means, because if you haven't those controls will remain disabled!!
<amik> anyone know the difference/history of inetd/xinetd/inetutils-inetd/other? telntetd/inetutils-telnetd/other?
<silvania> Is there a tool i can use in windows to mount BIN or ISO files? Trying kiso, but its not working at all.
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<freewill> TheGateKeeper, ok suddenly it all makes sence
<silvania> thanks
<aztun> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<some0ne> TheGateKeeper: I'm after running Flash 9 without installing 32-bit Firefox.
<teledyn> does any of that aiglx stuff work with kubuntu/kde?
<some0ne> teledyn: Yes.
<Dr_willis> it can - i hear
<Dr_willis> with work
<Dr_willis> useless eye candy
<casp_> hey guys!
<TheGateKeeper> some0ne: well I suspect you are on a hiding to nothing
<casp_> i'm running kubuntu 6.06 atm.. can i just use apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade my system or will that result in a crash?
<DjDarkman> hy ,is the media plugin missing from the svn?
<TheGateKeeper> some0ne: for flash & codecs you need 32apps until the devs do something about it as far as I know
<slow-motion> hallo
<some0ne> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amadeus> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<amik> !inetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<casp_> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<TheGateKeeper> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<TheGateKeeper> some0ne: ^^^^
<some0ne> TheGateKeeper: I tried that earlier. Didn't work. I'm guessing why they didn't show up is because they are i386 packages. I've just found a .deb file for 32-bit Firefox. Thank you for your help ande presence in the channel. =)
<amik> oh well. 25 minutes with not a single response... :-(
<TheGateKeeper> some0ne: np :-)
<some0ne> amik: What's up?
<amik> hi someOne :-)
<amik> I'm trying to figure out about running some basic services
<some0ne> amik: Such as?
<adz21c> Hi, how can I get KDE to start at boot? For some reason it doesn't and I have to startx each time (well sometimes it does, like when i reboot) any ideas? thanks
<amik> I've come across inetd,inetutils-inetd,xinetd, etc., and couldn't figure out what's up with that - which is better/newer/depracated etc.
<amik> same for telnetd/inetutils-telnetd...
<sorush20> hi
<amik> none of the combinations seem to work without a bunch of configuration, but I'm trying to figure it out
<ja> HI folks. Anybody know how to clear the 'lost & found' entry in the kicker?
<some0ne> amik: Don't use telnet. Use SSH. Using telnet will get your passwords stolen and your system compromised.
<some0ne> amik Use the openssh-server package.
<some0ne> amik You would then start the SSH service by running the init script /etc/init.d/ssh start (it may be /etc/init.d/sshd). Or click Desktop Adiministration Services and that'll be self explanatory.
<amik> someOne: yep I know all that, I'm interested in gaining some basic knowledge and understanding, playing around with Kubuntu on an old pc - I wanna migrate from Windows, and so I want to get familiar with some basics...
<some0ne> amik Ugh I don't get why people install on old computers. It's a super computing OS.
<some0ne> amik What applications do you need to have down in order to migrate?
<David_Edmundson> though it works on old computers, XP doesn't.
<|lostbyte|> :D
<some0ne> David_Edmundson: True, GNU+Linux and *BSD systems are the only way to get life out of them.
<David_Edmundson> as long as you then don't think "bah! kubuntu is so much slower"
<|lostbyte|> linux is an all rounder.
<some0ne> For those of you out there who are making the mistake of calling the entire system Linux please read this: http://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.html
<David_Edmundson> pretty much. though there's always a case of using the right tool for the job.
<David_Edmundson> point taken, but we don't want to confuse people
<sorush20> hi
<sorush20> just wanted to know if I can have two simultanius root partitions so that if one fails then I can boot from the other use grub ?
<some0ne> David_Edmundson: People are already confused. Most of the world and the business out there are confused.
<David_Edmundson> the thing I hate most is the reffering to PC's when they mean windows
<amik> We install on old computers because the new computers are the ones we use daily and would rather not render them unstable... (not by the alternative OS of course, but by our lack of knowledge of it)
<David_Edmundson> sorush20: yes. you can
<some0ne> David_Edmundson: Yeah me too. The whole "can I use PC software on Linux" is irritating.
* some0ne nods at amik.
<David_Edmundson> sorush20: set it up, then in your menu.lst have the line root=hd(0,2) in the relevant backup entry
<bambix> hi all
<David_Edmundson> where 2 is the number of the other /root partition
<some0ne> Yo
<David_Edmundson> I work with Mac people all day, and they refer to PC's getting virus' etc.
<bambix> is there a way to edit process priority in kubuntu?(sorry I'm new to linux)
<sorush20> the problem is how do I set it up so that it backs up my data everynight at the same time
<David_Edmundson> !nice
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<amik> plus, as u implied, running Kubuntu on an old box gives about the same performance as the newer box running XP, so it's another pc gained :-)
<David_Edmundson> hmm. not totally true. I had to upgrade my ram from the whopping 256Mb that it used to be, because Amarok eats it all
<|lostbyte|> David_Edmundson, does this nice give priority on who gets more byte from the internet, or simply for memory management ?
<some0ne> amik Err, that depends on a lot of other factors. My dad was like "wtf" when he saw Ubuntu running on a 333mhz G3, and payed a lot of attention when he saw Firefox would render Google faster than Safari would on his 1.42 ghz Mac Mini.
<bambix> in kubuntu everything stutters when I do anything, I open a window and everything lags for a second, most noticable with amarok, any suggestions?
<David_Edmundson> simply proccesor
<David_Edmundson> oh..not good.
<amik> in order to migrate I need a whole bunch of stuff - apache,tomcat,mysql,vnc,scanner,printer,media player,tv out support,torrent,development environments for java and c++,subversion,answering machine (support for a voicemodem), and a plethora of other stuff...
<bambix> it's a pIII 850 coppermine
<amik> perhaps that explains why I'm taking it one step at a time on a secondary pc ;-)
<David_Edmundson> bambix: type "top" in a terminal
<David_Edmundson> amik: that's quite a lot, Tomcat/Java will be the biggest challenges
<David_Edmundson> though there's nothing there that's impossible
<David_Edmundson> sorush20: why do you want to do what you're doing
<David_Edmundson> aaaaarg, so many convs at once
<bambix> thnx david!!
<bambix> hmmm
<bambix> strange
<bambix> both cpu and ram are hardly in use during the stutter
<bambix> kernel variables?
<some0ne> amik You're set then. Ktorrent is good. Use VLC for playing media. kdevelop is good from what I've seen and heard. svn apache mysql tightvnc and the like are a definite.
<David_Edmundson> slightly odd then
<David_Edmundson> bambix: there are a couple of speed boosts we can make
<amik> really? I was expecting the java stuff to be simplest (not technically, but my-experience-wise. I know all about apache/tomcat configurations on winxp, so porting it I assume to be known territory)
<bambix> i'm up for em
<bambix> lay em on me =)
<David_Edmundson> ok, first type uname -a and show me the output
<amik> I saw svn 1.3.1 is the latest official ubuntu package... that's quite old...
<David_Edmundson> (when doing tech support we always drop to terminal commands, as it's garunteed to be the same everywhere)
<bambix> inux KubambiX 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Sat Sep 16 01:51:59 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<amik> but first, back to the basics - what's the story with inetd/xinetd/inetutils-inetd? are some/all of them deprecated?
<bambix> david is it ok we do this in pvt, no need to clutter the channel
<sorush20> is there a diff between i686 or pentium 4?
<David_Edmundson> right. The boost we can make is that so far the OS is only using instructions that would also work on a 386 computer. We can upgrade it to use some of the commands that Intel put into later proc's whcih will save a bit of time
<David_Edmundson> can do
<bambix> cool
<some0ne> amik I have no idea. you shouldn't have to worry about them to have apache and such running.
<bambix> ehm, i'm unregistered apparantly
<David_Edmundson> me too
<bambix> =)
<sorush20> David_Edmundson: because  I want to be able to quickly recover if somtheing goes worng.. which it did today until someother time that I have to for recovery..
<amik> sorry for the confusion - this is unrelated to the above list :-)
<David_Edmundson> sorush20: ah ok
<David_Edmundson> bambix: type sudo apt-get install linux-686
<bambix> ok
<amik> I just want to learn the system, which is more important to me than any particular app I install at the moment...
<David_Edmundson> bambix: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<bambix> sudo is /usr/bin/sudo
<bambix> apt-get is /usr/bin/apt-get
<bambix> install is /usr/bin/install
<bambix> bash: type: linux-686: not found
<bambix> kubuntu
<David_Edmundson> I meant breezy/badger/dapper ?
<amik> took a while to figure out how services start up with all the rc* stuff, still not sure what's the proper way to manage them (manually or via some script or even GUI?)
<bambix> dapper i thknk
<bambix> kubuntu uses dapper right?
<bambix> uses adept
<David_Edmundson> LOL, I've just realised what you typed
<David_Edmundson> type "sudo apt-get install linux-686"
<David_Edmundson> without the word type
<David_Edmundson> or the speech marks
<bambix> lolololol
<David_Edmundson> that truly is the best thing I've seen today
<bambix> omg can't believe i cp's the type part
<bambix> such a noob me
* bambix moves to corner of room
<bambix> lol
<bambix> almost dumb enough for bash
<bambix> so david
<amik> and now I'm trying to figure out the proper way to install basic inet services (telnet,ftp,ssh,etc.) - regardless of whether I'll acually keep them open to the internet on my migration setup...
<bambix> are we about to do a new kernel?
<[GuS] > Hi guys
<bambix> hi
<[GuS] > one question... someones know why i cant see in systemsettings, in language and locale, the keyboard layout?
<David_Edmundson> yep, it'll install alongside the current one
<[GuS] > when i select it, non languages appear to select
<[GuS] > i have latest edgy
<David_Edmundson> because it's in a section called keyboard/hardware?
<[GuS] > so, non keyboard layout language appears to select
<[GuS] > :S
<[GuS] > someone has this problem too?
<dude> what is signal 11 (SISEGV)?
<amik> I guess I'm stuck somewhere in the middle - a linux newbie with a very-advanced-user/developer state of mind... perhaps this is not the proper place for me :-)
<amik> thanx anyway!
<bambix> david, are we going to do the makefile thing?
<David_Edmundson> erm...what?
<bambix> i did that with gentoo several times and always managed to bork my kernel before i got it to work
<bambix> with the kernel
<bambix> we're recompiling the kernel right?
<David_Edmundson> ah.. here in this world we don't  compile things, we download a binary that some other dudes compiled
<bambix> =)
<bambix> cool
<bambix> this is a laptop btw, are thhere kernels specifically for this type (dell c600)
<carlos> hello... i have problems, when i start kubuntu i have no sound AT ALL, but after a while it goes back to normal
<Lynoure> Anyone successfully using Kpilot with a Palm Treo?
<carlos> does anyone know how to fix this?
<bambix> david, apt is done
<bambix> what's the next step to salvation?
<bambix> =)
<carlos> anyone? please this is drivin me crazy
<Lynoure> carlos: What kind of "after a while"? Anything in the logs around the time you get sound back?
<bambix> David Edmunson, apt-get is done, what's next?
<carlos> i dont know exactly how long but it guess like 20 minutes
<David_Edmundson> reboot, select it from the list, and see if it's any quicker
<bambix> list?
<David_Edmundson> grub
<bambix> ok I'll try brb
<David_Edmundson> good luck!
<grandejoe> hi all guys
<bambix> i don't have to add it to grub? it's already there?
<bambix> coolness
<bambix> brb
<joscha> hi, is there an howto on how to activate upstart in kubuntu rc?
<teledyn> carlos: be more specific.  what does "i have no sound" mean?
<bambix> back
<bambix> i think that did the trick david =)
<bambix> any more cool tweaks i should know about?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<bambix> david?
<carlos> ok... i cant listen to anything, mp3, mpeg, gaim, playing.... and when i get the speakers volume to the maximun i get a weird sound like a bee
<David_Edmundson> yo bambix
<David_Edmundson> any better/
<bambix> heya
<bambix> yes a lot
<bambix> =)
<bambix> still get an occasional stutter though
<teledyn> carlos: maybe some process is claiming the sound device?   lsof |grep snd
<bambix> any more cool tweaks?
<David_Edmundson> np. the next thing for a significant speed bost is getting hardware acceleration on the graphics
<David_Edmundson> what graphic card do you have?
<bambix> it's a radeon mobility m3
<bambix> (dell c600 notebook)
<David_Edmundson> google for ATI and driver and ubuntu
<carlos> kmix      5143     carlos   10u      CHR      116,0               9308 /dev/snd/                                                              controlC0
<bambix> ok
<David_Edmundson> I'm done with helping for now :-P
<bambix> lol
<bambix> fair enough
<teledyn> David_Edmundson: linux-686 - Obsoleted by: linux-generic
<bambix> thanks so far mate
<David_Edmundson> ah, I wondered what linux-generic meant
<teledyn> another tweak: install libc6-i686
<David_Edmundson> I assume they'll keep in the meta package for a hilw
<David_Edmundson> *while
<teledyn> i'm not sure what that means.  does it mean there's no longer a 686 kernel?  we all must use a 486 one?
<bambix> teledyn who me?
<teledyn> bambix: if you want.  i you have a 686 box
<bambix> pIII coppermine?
<bambix> is 686?
<David_Edmundson> yeah
<teledyn> bambix: yes
<bambix> oki =)
<David_Edmundson> Pentium 1=586
<David_Edmundson> above that is 686
<bambix> ok
<Ahmuck> i'v lost my taskbar.  any idea how to get it back ?
<bambix> and the install command works for me? no apt-get?
<David_Edmundson> Intel were told they couln't have a trademark as just a number, so they started calling them pentium
<teledyn> i thought it was III and higher?
<David_Edmundson> (yeah)
<David_Edmundson>  used if you are running a 2.6 kernel on an i686 class CPU (check the
<David_Edmundson>  output of `uname -m').  This includes Pentium Pro, Pentium II/III/IV,
<teledyn> ah ok
<bambix> it doesn't swallow"install libc6-i686"
<teledyn> maybe the 686 kernels are being developed?
<bambix> something about a destination operand?
<teledyn> but then why would they obsolete the old 686 meta pkg?
<David_Edmundson> I imagine it's a let make things easier by confusing everybody
<Xal> When I upgrade to edgy, will all my settings remain in tact, such as ndiswrapper configuration?
<David_Edmundson> theoretically
<teledyn> i guess it would be simple enough  to recompile the kernel source for 686
<bambix> guys?
<Xal> Lol, I tried upgrading my desktop, but apparently forgot to install kubuntu-desktop.
<bambix> it's not accepting "install libc6-i686"
<David_Edmundson> sudo apt-get install...
<Xal> I'm not sure if that's what messed things up though.
<bambix> lol ok
<Xal> After upgrading, I am unable to start my x server.
<David_Edmundson> teledyn: looking at the apt-cache show, linux-generic = 386
<bambix> already have it
<bambix> lol
<teledyn> David_Edmundson: ugh
<serishema> hey, are there any known problems with the current kubuntu firefox package. I'm having firefox repeadedly crash. I've disabled all plugins, but i still have issues with crashes
<teledyn> all optimizations from 486 on are lost?  that cannot be good
<David_Edmundson> teledyn: default install is 386. we jsut have to tell people to upgrade as normal
<David_Edmundson> I don't see why we dont' just have it install 686/k7 automatically on install
<teledyn> David_Edmundson: upgrade to what?  there is no other one
<battousai7> hola
<David_Edmundson> to linux-686 I assume. it's still here in edgy
<teledyn> David_Edmundson: its not
<David_Edmundson> oh yeah
<teledyn> linux-686 - Obsoleted by: linux-generic   <-- that's from edgy
<ldjvp> hola k tal esta es mi primera ves con kubuntu y la verdad si me gusto KDE
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<David_Edmundson> linux-image...686 exists still though
<ldjvp> #kubuntu-es
<teledyn> no
<JorixB> I have this anoying problem that sometimes I press a key from the ins/del/home/end/pageup/pagedown block, I get an endless stream of ksnapshot windows, one after the other opens without end, no matter howmany I close again. Seems to some script is calling itself.
<JorixB> It requires a hard reset, becouse my computer is too busy to start all this windows that it doesnt have the time to shut down properly (or to respond much to anything else)
<JorixB> does anyone have an idea what could be the couse of this?
<David_Edmundson> no sorry mate
<David_Edmundson> you can probably recover from the situation with typing killall -9 ksnapshot in a terminal
<bambix> i think i should be using the r128 driver, how do i see if I'm already using it, and if not, how do I start using it?
<bambix> =)
<bambix> |)
<JorixB> even if I get the chance to enter a konsole, then still if I rapidly close them all they still apear to be comming
<bambix> =)
<David_Edmundson> bambix: type-     lsmod | grep r128
<bambix> david, do i copy the type part this time?
<bambix> or just the lsmod part?
<JorixB> something else calls them because printscreen opens only one, just like it should. the key below that should open 0 but sometimes they open tons.
<JorixB> It also happens randomly, not always.
<David_Edmundson> from lsmod onwards
<bambix> i think it swallowed it but no real response?
<bambix> bambix@KubambiX:~$ lsmod | grep r128
<bambix> bambix@KubambiX:~$
<David_Edmundson> probably not running then
<bambix> ok
<bambix> i tried sude apt-get install r128 but it couldn't find any packges
<David_Edmundson> look it up on google on how to install it
<bambix> ok
<AsheD> are there any commandline mp3 taggers that support id3v2 AND use an ISO charset?
<David_Edmundson> I think there's one called id3v2
<David_Edmundson> AsheD: learn to use apt-cache search
<AsheD> David_Edmundson:: you think I haven't done that?
<David_Edmundson> sorry
<AsheD> id3v2 doesn't support ISO, eyeD3 doesn't do anything outside of ASCII 128 range, id3tool doesn't do id3v2, etc
<BadRabbit320> running dapper, NO windows OS, how do I get icoutils running so I can use/edit my homemade MS cursors (vision problems...)
<sorush20> Seveas: does you source have flash nine?
<sorush20> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<David_Edmundson> BadRabbit320: in a terminal type apt-get install icoutils
<Seveas> !flash9 | sorush20
<ubotu> sorush20: Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<David_Edmundson> my friend with vision problems uses the terminal a /lot/ because where it's all text you can just make the font bigger
<BadRabbit320> David_Edmundson did that, but doesn't show in any menus...
<shadowraven> good morning all
<bambix> you know what the problem is about the out of the box desktop distro's? I don't even know if i'm using xorg or xfree86
<David_Edmundson> teehee, you're using xorg
<bambix> lol
<shadowraven> anyone know why my dell e510 box hangs when loading the live CD does this with knoppix also
<bambix> how do you know?
<BadRabbit320> is there a prog in kubuntu that I can use like win explorer? (yep, I'm a noob) konq doesn't seem to do it
<David_Edmundson> konq is what you want
<David_Edmundson> what do you want it to do that it doesn't?
<abattoir> shadowraven: try booting in the 'safe' mode
<shadowraven> thanks
<abattoir> shadowraven: the kubuntu live cd right? i'm not sure if the knoppix one has a similar feature
<shadowraven> yes
<BadRabbit320> David_Edmundson add some things into a "Downloads" folder (from a jumpdrive)
<bambix> another strange question, am I using a 32bit or a 64 bit version of linux?
<abattoir> BadRabbit320: type 'media:/' in konqueror, click on your flash disk, copy the files, go to your downloads folder and paste them there
<abattoir> bambix: most likely 32, what does 'uname -r' say?
<shadowraven> :abattoir : ok i loaded in safe mode, so what might be the problem?
<abattoir> BadRabbit320: without the quotes
<abattoir> shadowraven: it works?
<bambix> bambix@KubambiX:~$ uname -r
<bambix> 2.6.15-27-686
<abattoir> bambix: 32-bit
<shadowraven> :abattoir : yes
<bambix> rgr
<abattoir> shadowraven: it generally is a problem w/ the video card
<BadRabbit320> David_Edmundson I'd also like to add some linux links into Firefox (again from a jumpdrive) so I don't have to enter them all in by hand
<bambix> I'm downloading a 51mb run file, I assume it'll do everything for me?
<abattoir> bambix: mostly it should, what are you trying to install?
<shadowraven> :abattoir : is there a way to fix it?
<bambix> ati drivers from tweakers .net
<abattoir> shadowraven: from the livecd?
<BadRabbit320> David_Edmundson dammm, seems simple once it's onscreen...
<shadowraven> :abattoir : when i install t
<abattoir> bambix: read their instructions for installation, if they have any, but i'd expect it to install when run w/ sudo
<abattoir> shadowraven: which video card?
<abattoir> shadowraven: yeah, it can be fixed after installation
<bbt> is there an alternative ( gui ) way of setting up samba on egdy ?
<bambix> ok
<bbt> sys settings/sharing is borked for me
<shadowraven> ati x1400
<abattoir> shadowraven: ok, you can install the binary ati drivers after installing kubuntu
<Ahmuck> i am interested in booting kubuntu from a seagate usb pocket drive (8G).  is this possible?
<finalbeta> omeone who can tell me what QT version ships with Kubuntu Edgy? Need a feature that ships with QT 4.2.0
<abattoir> finalbeta: edgy has 4.2
<abattoir> Ahmuck: it's possible
<finalbeta> abattoir, thank you.
<lukasz_> hej!
<lukasz_> I kill Konqueror & now I cant run it!
<lukasz_> Sory - My english isn't good.
<finalbeta> abattoir, trolltec included a clearlooks theme into 4.2 that would make apps look like GNOME. Perhaps I can move to KDE now. Might look a bit cleaner. Atleast if I can clean up the menu bar 2.
<Ahmuck> will linux boot multiple devices from one usb cable ?  slim cd and laptop hard drive ?
<abattoir> lukasz_: how did you kill it? have you tried launching it through a terminal(konsole), any error messages?
<lukasz_> No. Any errors. I'm use graphic tool from menu to kill it
<abattoir> finalbeta: which menubar do you refer to?
<abattoir> lukasz_: you used xkill ?
<finalbeta> abattoir, the main panel on the desktop, where apps "sit", with the start button etc.
<abattoir> finalbeta: sure, you can configure to suit your needs
<lukasz_> abattoir: No. I'm use System > KDE "Straznik systemu" (System procector? / System mionitor)
<abattoir> lukasz_: have you tried restarting KDE?
<lukasz_> abattoir: I have polish kubuntu so I don't know.
<Ahmuck> my taskbar is gone, how do i get it back ?
<lukasz_> I'm reboot computer.
<Ismael> Hello.
<abattoir> Ahmuck: only the taskbar or the entire panel ?
<lukasz_> Now. When I'm running Konqueror I don't see it. But I see it on top.
<Ahmuck> the entire panel.  i was autohiding it on the bottom, but it won't pop up
<abattoir> lukasz_: you might have messed the settings up, do you want to try and 'reset' them?
<abattoir> Ahmuck: try 'dcop kicker kicker restart' or 'killall kicker && kicker'
<lukasz_> abattoir: Ok. I try it now.
<Ismael> I'm having troubles with vmware running winxp. I set up Kde's http server to share some files, when I try to download them from my vmware winxp it only transfers around 200kB every 10 secs. Any idea what's wrong?
<abattoir> lukasz_: back up ~/.kde/share/konquerorrc, and then remove it
<abattoir> lukasz_: make sure all instances of konq. are closed before that
<lukasz_> ok
<lukasz_> thanks
<lukasz_> I haven't ~/.kde/share/konquerorrc, !!
<abattoir> lukasz_: sorry, my mistake, ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<Ahmuck> abattoir: i get "could not attach to DCOP server"
<bambix> Ok I downloaded the run file but it doesn't really run when i click it
<abattoir> Ahmuck: when you do what?
<abattoir> Ahmuck: are you running as root?
<Ahmuck> dcop kicker kicker restart
<Ahmuck> sudo
<abattoir> no, don't use sudo
<Ahmuck> ok
<abattoir> bambix: you have to run it in a terminal
<LeeJunFan> I often get an error when I right click the the dcop server couldn't be reached, any ideas why?
<abattoir> bambix: were there any instructions at that site?
<LeeJunFan> when I right click an icon that is.
<Ahmuck> same thing
<bambix> abattoir, thnx will do
<abattoir> Ahmuck: you still get the same error?
<Ahmuck> yes
<abattoir> Ahmuck: are you in a root shell?
<Ahmuck> yes
<abattoir> Ahmuck: please exit
<bambix> bash: ati-driver-installer-8.28.8-run: command not found
<Ahmuck> exit the root shell ?
<abattoir> bambix: try 'sudo sh ./ati-....'
<abattoir> Ahmuck: yes, or open one as normal user
<RD58> please how can i unninstall flash 7?what is is the commmand line?
<abattoir> RD58: did you install the package from the repos?
<bambix> command not found
<RD58> yes
<RD58> abattoir>can you help-me?
<Jucato> "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree" or use Adept
<Ahmuck> done
<RD58> ok thanks
<abattoir> Ahmuck: ok, did you get kicker back?
<abattoir> Ahmuck: the panel, i meant
<Ahmuck> nope
<Jucato> abattoir: kicker isn't running?
<Ahmuck> this is really odd
<abattoir> Ahmuck: ok, do a 'killall kicker', then 'rm ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc' and then 'kicker'
<Ahmuck> kicker is running, i can see it when i do a ps -ax
<abattoir> Jucato: he set hide on, he can't seem to get it back
<Jucato> Ahmuck: have you tried getting into System Settings? (Alt+F2, "systemsettings") and trying to unhide it?
<Ahmuck> i've had hide on for over a year now
<Jucato> Ahmuck: sometimes it acts strangely and the panel relocates to another place/position... (don't know why, but happens to me)
<lukasz_> It isn't work. I don't know where is problem - but I have XGL.
<Ahmuck> yes, i have looked at that as well, ok, i took hiding off, but no panel anywhere.  i have tried all four sides and corners
<abattoir> Ahmuck: did you do what i asked you to do?
<Ahmuck> i think i might try to rm it and rebuild it
<Ahmuck> abattoir: trying now
<Ahmuck> woot, thank you
* Ahmuck is confused as to why it happned however
<lukasz_> It was working yesterday. Then konqueror was stopped. I kill it. I cant turn on it so I was restarting computer. I cant turn on it now.
<ubuntu> ke hondas.
<bambix> I've downloaded ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run from ati but how do i install it?
<Jucato> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ahmuck> something else that happned, the gamma is out of the ballpark, same time when this happened
<Jucato> bambix: you might try out that link ^^^^
<ubuntu> any body speak in spanish
<bambix> thnx
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<abattoir> ubuntu: ^^^
<ubuntu> ok.. thanks
<Ahmuck> ah, got my gamma back.  i switched monitors yesterday and switched the settings and changed the gamma, but i would not think this would have affected the panel
<tremaljack> ciao a tutti
<tremaljack> ci sono italiani?
<Ismael> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu> hmm...
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu> jaja
<abattoir> ubuntu: /join #ubuntu-es
<abattoir> ubuntu: or just click on it
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<dude_> jucato: hello
<Jucato> hi dude_ :)
<dude_> jucato: what is signal 11 ( SISEGV ) ?
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> dunno? @_@
<dude_> k
<fdoving> dude_: man:/usr/share/man/man7/signal.7.gz in firefox
<fdoving> ehm..
<fdoving> dude_: ment in konqueror.
<fdoving> firefox is amazingly easy to type compared to konqueror. :)
<dude_> fdoving: k tnx
<coolzero> salut a tou
<Clinton__> By default, does Kubuntu looks for updates on a daily/weekly basis?
<dude_> im planning to install edubuntu to my other low end pc for my kids
<dude_> i wana introduce them to linux
<dude_> any comment? : )
<dude_> comments or suggestions
<bambix> is there an easy way to start using the r128 drivers? I'm getting huge manuals and they scare the **** out of me
<Ismael> dude_: Only that I wished my parents had given me a linux pc too :)  I learnt/knew only dos/win until very recently
<bambix> same pc, different os
<dude_> Ismael: so is it ok to intoduce them to use linux than windows?
<bambix> sure why not
<Ismael> dude_: I'm pretty sure they'll find out to use it perfectly.
<bambix> thing is
<abattoir> bambix: any particular reason you need those drivers?
<bambix> the corporate world uses windows for their desktops, chances are they'll need to use windows a lot
<bambix> wish it were differenct
<bambix> linux r-cks
<Ismael> dude_: as bambix says, windows is used everywhere... So, "make" them learn it too. I don't think that swapping between win and lin will cause them any confusion, so give them a bit of both
<bambix> and it'll rule when i get my videocard running properly
<dude_> ismael: hmmm
<fdoving> Clinton__: once a day.
<Clinton__> fdoving: ty
<dude_> ismael: maybe a dual boot will do
<dude_> :)
<bambix> can someone help me install the r128 drivers?
<fdoving> Clinton__: you can configure that in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/15adept-periodic-update first line is set to "1" for 'update every 1 day'. 2 if you want every second day.. etc.
<Clinton__> fdoving: good to know! thanks
<fdoving> Clinton__: you're welcome :)
<Ismael> dude_: Yup, try to get them to use the command line too. Get some cli games. It may seem weird, but it's really the best time to learn it.
<dude_> ismael: ok i will, tnx
<abattoir> !info kynaptic
<ubotu> Package kynaptic does not exist in any distro I know
<Jucato> !nvidia > Jucato
<hammer> hi there!
<hammer> if i want to use my panasonic nv-gs180 as a webcam, i need then video4linux compiled in kernel?
<arunkale> hey people
<arunkale> it's been quite a while since i've been on :)
<Jucato> ooh hi arunkale :)
<arunkale> Hey Jucato
<arunkale> What's up!
<Jucato> not much. :)
<Jucato> Edgy release in a few days
<dude_> bye guys....
<Jucato> bye dude_
<arunkale> yeah, 26th right?
<dude_> bye jucato....
<Jucato> yep
<BluesKaj> I wonder how jammed the Edgy mirror sites will be on thurs ;)
<arunkale> i'm excited about it
<arunkale> but on the other hand
<arunkale> i have a 64kbps connection, and it will take forever to update
<Jucato> hm.. probably not as much compared to Dapper?
<arunkale> how big is the update?
<Jucato> arunkale: what do you mean by "how big"?
<arunkale> Jucato: I mean how many MBS
<arunkale> MBs
<Jucato> still on 1 CD :)
<Jucato> I'm not sure of the exact size
<Hawkwind> 695MB's IIRC
<arunkale> 695MB will take me like 72 hours
<Jucato> arunkale: well... you can always *not* upgrade... or upgrade later... or... um... :)
<arunkale> haha
<arunkale> i'll have to set 3 days aside just for this
<arunkale> if i download Edgy and burn it to a CD, can i just upgrade the current Dapper installation with the CD, or do I have to do a fresh install?
<BonBonTheJon> arunkale: you can just upgrade dapper to edgy
<Jucato> arunkale: that I wouldn't know. but it would probably only work if you download the Alternate Install CD
<dek> anyone got WMV videos streaming to work in Opera? They work in Konqueror with Xine plug-in
<arunkale> BonBonTheJon: I have a 64kbps internet connection, upgrading will take a long time
<arunkale> since the upgrade is 695MB
<BonBonTheJon> arunkale: some stuff won't change, so no use downloading what you don't need to
<arunkale> BonBonTheJon, Jucato: Is the entire installer CD 695MB? Or is the upgrade from Dapper 695MB
<davidenik> good evening
<BonBonTheJon> arunkale: thats probably the CD
<BonBonTheJon> hi davidenik
<arunkale> BonBonTheJon: How big do you think the upgrade is?
<davidenik> hi BonBonTheJon
<BonBonTheJon> arunkale: I dont know, but it would seem to make sense that some files didnt change
<amik> just to make sure: to upgrade from a pre-release edgy to the RC or soon the release, an apt-get update/upgrade is sufficient?
<BonBonTheJon> amik, arunkale: try asking in #ubuntu+1, thats the channel for edgy
<BonBonTheJon> this is mainly a channel for dapper
<fdoving> amik: yes you can. installing the upgrades is enought.
<christopher> could somebody take some time and try to help me get my sound working? I have no idea where to start looking.
<fdoving> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<arunkale> BonBonTheJon: thanks!
<Jucato> actually, dist-upgrade...
<Jucato> fdoving: dist-upgrade or upgrade only?
<fdoving> Jucato: from edgy to final edgy, installing the updates proposed by adept notifier is enought.
<Jucato> fdoving: afaik, Adept uses Full Upgrade (dist-upgrade) by default
<amik> so upgrade only does minor version upgrades, and dist-upgrade does major (dapper->edgy etc.) upgrades?
<fdoving> Jucato: let's hope so, if it didn't new packages wouldn't be installed.
<Jucato> or some packages wouldn't be removed....
<fdoving> amik: 'apt-get upgrade' upgrades the packages you already have installed. 'apt-get dist-upgrade' can remove and install additional packages, as needed.
<fdoving> amik: if you just use adept and install the updates when adept notifier notifies you about new updates (icon in the systray) you'll be fine.
<amik> btw, what exactly is the difference between apt-* and aptitude? they seem to have a nearly identical cli, and from what I understood aptitude uses apt-* as a backend anyway...
<Jucato> amik: one special feature of aptitude is the way it handles metapackages and dependencies. It can remove the dependencies that were installed with a package, unlike aptget
<Ismael> amik: if you run "aptitude" with no parameters, it will run a console gui
<Jucato> afaik, aptitude also has a special (more human-readable) log for what it does
<dek> anyone got WMV videos streaming to work in Opera? They work in Konqueror with Xine plug-in
<Jucato> dek: just a hunch, maybe there's an #opera channel?
<amik> will aptitude remove dependencies only for installations done through it, or do both cli's save the dependency data but only aptitude 'undoes' it?
<Ismael> amik: I think only aptitude remembers and uses the info
<amik> (i.e., is it too late if I've always used apt-get until now?)
<Ismael> amik: There's always deborphan, use with care!
<Jucato> yes. but in Edgy, there's an autoremove feature in apt-get that functions similarly to aptitude
<amik> jucato: so in edgy they are really practically identical, other than the log file?
<Jucato> amik: I'm not absolutely sure on the status of autoremove...
<BluesKaj> dek there's a media wrap for Firefox , but I'm not aware of one for Opera...if you want , this is the FF site for Media wrap :  http://mediawrap.mozdev.org/
<vge> hmm, is kubuntu cool for 128Mb of memory?
<Ismael> vge: I don't think it will run nicely
<Jucato> vge: hm... honestly... I don't think so
<vge> hmm, what would you recommend
<Ismael> vge: Xubuntu?
<vge> whats the difference?
<Jucato> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Ismael> vge: it uses XFCE, which is more lightweigth
<fdoving> amik: i -think- apt-get can only autoremove what has been installed through it. And i also -think- aptitude can handle the apt-get autoremoves. not sure though.. haven't investigated. I only use adept and apt-get
<BluesKaj> i had it on an old 233mhz pc with 128RAM ...was pretty slow :(
<dek> BluesKaj: I'll check it out
<amik> well in any case, it's strange to have two so similar apps... they should merge both or deprecate one of them - would be less confusing :-)
<vge> All i want to know if i can run Internet and openoffice with it ;)
<vge> is it easy to use? as it comes to person who practically knows nothing about computers and just want to write stuff?
<BluesKaj> yup, no probs vge , should run internet and OO if you have the patience :)
<fdoving> amik: it's a matter of taste, i prefer apt-get to aptitude, others prefer aptitude.. and so on. everyone is free to choose :)
<Ismael> vge: the problem is that kde needs a bit of ram to run.. XFCE needs less ram, so that leaves more available for OO and inet
<amik> fdoving: of course, that's what OSS is all about - though too much freedom can get messy ;-)
<otaku-san> Could I compile the latest firefox and overwrite the firefox I have with it?
<Jucato> amik: you always have the choice *not* to choose. use the default :)
<otaku-san> Pretty n00b question when I think about it actually....
<amik> btw apt-get does leave behind a dpkg.log somehwere which is better than nothing
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: why compile? Look into swiftfox
<vge> ill give xubuntu a shot, ty for ansvers
<Jucato> amik: yep. definitely :)
<amik> jucato: what's considered the default in this case? they're both installed by default, and references to both appear around the docs...
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: Your on all the time arn't you? ;p  No I'm to attached to Firefox...
<Jucato> amik: hm... the default would seem to be apt-get
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: I won't even use IceWeasel
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: I am on a lot, and swiftfox is an optimized firefox
<TheGateKeeper> vge: Xfce is supposed to be more lightweight than kde, having said that when I used it on a P3 Dell I didn't notice any appreciable difference in performance
<Jucato> otaku-san: Swiftfox *is* Firefox just compiled/optimized for  different architectures
<Jucato> although I'm not absolutely sure if they have added anything else (except for the logo?)
<amik> thanks guys... off to upgrade to edgy :-)
<BluesKaj> TheGateKeeper: dek is using a P2 by the look of it ..128mb of ram is prolly a machine more than 6 yrs old
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: how much RAM did it have?
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: ohhhh Optimized???  Hehehe I have to get off so throw your sales pitch at me fast!
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: 128Mb
<Jucato> oh
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: it is compiled for a specific processor, instead of for all
<dek> BluesKaj: me? wtf
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: it claims to work faster and with less memory leats
<BonBonTheJon> leaks*
<vge> hmm, guess ill try both :P
<k-andrei> Good evening.
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: Jucato the real difference in performance I see is when you move from kubuntu to arch linux
<vge> as im not really in a hurry
<TehUni> i just deleted a file in konsole on accident. can i get it back? it's small
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: well... :)
<Jucato> TehUni: afaik, no
<TheGateKeeper> vge: good plan :-)
<k-andrei> Question: what should I use as the equivalent of Y! Messenger for linux?
<vge> small one are the most important usually :P
<k-andrei> I'm currently working on Kubuntu Linux
<otaku-san> BonBonTheJon: Hmm I'll have to google it when I get back on....Well talk to you later
<BonBonTheJon> otaku-san: take care
<Jucato> k-andrei: Kopete can handle Yahoo, MSN, G-Talk (through jabber), AIM, etc
<TehUni> bah! i deleted my sources.list! heh.. there's got to be a way
<BonBonTheJon> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jucato> TehUni: you can make another one...
<k-andrei> Some people have recommended Gaim
<k-andrei> for use instead of Meseenger.
<talyz> Kopete is better...
<Jucato> k-andrei: well, since you're on Kubuntu/#kubuntu, that's why I said Kopete
<BluesKaj> dek, what is you pc?
<TehUni> BonBonTheJon: edgy isnt available there  :\
<BluesKaj> your
<k-andrei> i'm new in the Linux community :D
<k-andrei> I'm still in the early learning stages...
<BonBonTheJon> TehUni: make a new one with dapper, then in kate replace dapper with edgy
<Jucato> TehUni: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources <--- get the basic list from Dapper, replace dapper with edgy, don't include the PLF and dapper-commercial repos (your choice)
<DaBlade> Hello
<k-andrei> Well, thanx.
<k-andrei> Good night
<talyz> I've been there for nearly three years now...
<talyz> ;)
<DaBlade> I'm trying to help my cousin install Kubuntu over IM
* Jucato is still a baby then :)
<talyz> hehe
<DaBlade> Does Kubuntu have a ppp dialer?
<DaBlade> like kppp?
<Jucato> DaBlade: yes. it should be there
<Jucato> K Menu -> Internet -> KPPP
<DaBlade> Jucato: Ok. Thanks
<dek> BluesKaj: Pentium 4 2.66 GHz, 512 MB RAM
<Bernardo> hi
<TehUni> Jucato: why no plf ?
<BluesKaj> dek, then kubuntu will run very nicely on your pc
<Bernardo> anyone can help me with squid and edgy?
<Jucato> TehUni: your choice to include them or not. their not official Ubuntu repos
<TehUni> oh, ok
<Jucato> TehUni: you might (or might not) want to include the Canonical dapper-commercial repo. depends if you want to install Opera or Real Player from that repo
<dek> BluesKaj: I think you are confusing, I am using Latest Kubuntu Edgy, I asked how to make WMV streaming work in Opera :P
<BonBonTheJon> of the people who have installed edgy, does anyone see a performance improvement
<dek> BonBonTheJon: yes, it is definitely faster
<wheatie> BonBonTheJon, on boot up for sure.
<BonBonTheJon> ok, becuase I'm debating whether to do the upgrade
<talyz> dek: Have you tried adding the plf repo and downloaded the w32codecs ?
<Jucato> BonBonTheJon: just keep in mind that Edgy will be edgy... so if you want super stable.. you know where to stay :)
<Lynoure> BonBonTheJon: I have decided to wait till it is officially out and then a bit
<dek> talyz: I have w32codecs installed and running. What is plf repo?
<Jucato> dek: an unofficial repo where you can download and install some nonfree stuff (like w32codecs)
<Lynoure> BonBonTheJon: That way I can hear if someone has problems I do not want to have :)
<BluesKaj> oops , sorry dek ...yer right , i'm old so I get confused sometimes :)
<dek> but there is no "easy installable" plug in for Opera, I'm going to try compile Mplayer myself
<BluesKaj> I was thinking of another 3 lettered nick, vge
<talyz> dek: Why don't you just switch to a more compatible browser?
<Arlington> hi! when i try to start amarok it won't start. but when i run it as root it starts.
<BluesKaj> opers is eye candy in some ways vs FF :)
<BluesKaj> opera
<dek> talyz: because Opera is the best :P WMV streaming is the only thing left to make it work as I like
<vge> BluesKaj: too bad some nerd got it allready :/
<talyz> dek: Ok. Liked Opera when I used Windows, but on Kubuntu, I prefer Konqueror...
<BluesKaj> good luck dek
<BonBonTheJon> Arlington: someone might object but at the console type 'sudo chmod 777 amarok'
<scion> hello all
<talyz> dek: Did you install Opera from Canonical Commercial?
<Arlington> i don't wan't to do that. i wan't to find the reson for the problem. thanks anyway!
<Arlington> all this problems started when i added a folder to my share. is there any configuration file that i can delete for amarok and then do a fresh install?
<dek> talyz: from Opera's official repos
<scion> found a great site - http://www.retrojunk.com/
<scion> WOW... realy brings back memories
<talyz> dek: Oh, they have repos as well? And you can't find any plugins there, then?
<Sanne> Arlington: try running amarok from a konsole and look if you get any error messages, might help find out what's wrong.
<dek> talyz: here http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/#mplayer it says you should compile MPlayer
<andresmujica> Hi, anyone can point me to an official xgl howto for dapper?  or a well tested guide?
<BonBonTheJon> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL)  -  Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager  -  Help in #ubuntu-xgl  -  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<dek> or GXine
<talyz> dek: Lazy bastards, Opera... ;)
<dek> :P
<fabionet> ci sono italiani qui?
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<vge> no hablo pablo
<vge> sorry, wrong channel :/
<fabionet> ok
<Arlington> does amarok have any config file?
<Arlington> does amarok have any config file?
<scion> Arlington: don't think so, what you wanna change?
<Arlington> after adding a new drectory to my share it dosn't start :-(
<BluesKaj> # kubuntu.org packages for the latest amaroK version (packages, GPG key: 40976EAF437D05B5)
<BluesKaj> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main
<Sanne> Arlington: try running amarok from a konsole and look if you get any error messages, might help find out what's wrong.
<scion> Arlington: your collection?
<Arlington> scion: yes.
<Arlington> sanne: done that but i'am not very good at linux.
<BonBonTheJon> Arlington: open konsole and run 'amarok' then pastebin what it says
<Sanne> Arlington: could you open konsole and type amarok? If so, what did it say?
<BonBonTheJon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Furesho> back for more.
<Arlington> sanne: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27850/
<davidenik> see you to everyone
<davidenik> and have a nice night!
<Sanne> Arlington: wow, lots of stuff, a bit too advanced for me. BonBonTheJon, can you make something of this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27850/
<afm\colossus> hello everyone
<sorush20> where should I put all my bineries in ?
<afm\colossus> anyone else having the problem that after inserting a optical medium in a drive and selecting "Do Nothing" in the popup, it gets mounted anyway?
<Furesho> comical is the name of the first app that i've run across that's not available via adept. so, i need to build it from the source. first question: in adept, i see gcc 3.3 and 4.0. any reason i should NOT install 4.0?
<afm\colossus> Furesho: some broken software maybe won't compile with GCC 4.x
<afm\colossus> apart from that, don't waste a thought on 3.x
<BonBonTheJon> Arlington: try running amarokapp and re-pastebin it
<Furesho> hmmm.....
<Furesho> 3.3 it is
<BonBonTheJon> sorush20: what kind of binaries are you trying to put
<BonBonTheJon> sorush20: you should us adept to install software
<Sanne> sorush20: self installed binaries can go somewhere under /usr/local, because the package manager doesn't manage that directory tree.
<afm\colossus> in /opt it's fine, too
<sorush20> I'm installing google earth.. and its asking me to install binaries..
<BonBonTheJon> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<BonBonTheJon> thats no help
<Furesho> okay. gcc-3.3 installed. now, i got the source to Comical (the .tar.gz file)..... now what?
<Arlington> BonBonTheJon: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27853/
<Sanne> sorush20: I would give it it's own folder somewhere under /usr/local or /opt (you need to run the installer as sudo)
<Furesho> ............uhhh.....
<Furesho> oh. not me.
<Furesho> ^__^:
<Sanne> oh, gotta run, bye all
<BonBonTheJon> Arlington: do you have 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest dapper main' in your sources.list
<Arlington> nope.
<BonBonTheJon> Arlington: add that, upgrade, then see if it works
<Arlington> BonBonTheJon: thanks i'll try tht.
<BluesKaj> Arlington: you may need this as well . # kubuntu.org packages for the latest amaroK version (packages, GPG key: 40976EAF437D05B5)
<Arlington> nothing upgradable :-(
<Arlington> BluesKaj: what do you mean and how do i do it?
<BluesKaj> add it to your sources list above the previous URL that BonBonTheJon posted
<root> hi all
<scion> hello Qaldune
<BonBonTheJon> BluesKaj: that only tells you the gpg key, you need to add it
<BluesKaj> root..change your nick quick!
<Qaldune> can anyone tell me how to change the resolution and refresh frecuency under kubuntu dapper with nvidia drivers installed?
<afm\colossus> anyone else having the problem that after inserting an optical medium in a drive and selecting "Do Nothing" in the popup, it gets mounted anyway?
<scion> Qaldune: yeah
<Qaldune> scion: plz tell me then
<TheGateKeeper> Qaldune: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<scion> Qaldune: press Alt+F2
<BluesKaj> BonBonTheJon: they go together
<BonBonTheJon> Arlington: run 'gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 40976EAF437D05B5'
<Qaldune> ok
<scion> Qaldune: type kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Qaldune> i should see the conf field in xorg.conf
<BonBonTheJon> Arlington: run 'gpg --export --armor 40976EAF437D05B5 | sudo apt-key add -'
<Arlington> what is suppose to come out of that?
<scion> scroll down halfway and add the desired resolution in quotations before the others
<BonBonTheJon> Arlington: you will be able to get updates from latest-amarok
<Arlington> okay.
<Qaldune> what should i change in xorg.conf?=
<Qaldune> what field?
<scion> Qaldune: as for the refresh rate be very careful!
<Qaldune> i know scion
<David_Edmundson> just make sure you know how to edit the file/get on IRC without X running :-D
<Arlington> how do you guys know all this?
<scion> Qaldune: scroll down to Section "Screen"
<Qaldune> i've got it
<Qaldune> what else
* VooXo je away. Razlog odsustva: auto away after 10 minutes idling
<Arlington> my adept dosn't find anything anyway :-/
<BonBonTheJon> !easysource > Arlington
<fdoving> !away > vooxo[a] 
<scion> and you'll see a bunch of resolutions... add yours in front of the others
<VooXo[a] > sorry about that.... :)
<Qaldune> yes i see a lot of resolution and mine first
<Qaldune> ok
<Qaldune> and what about refresh frecuency?
<scion> mine is "1440x900" but i presume your looking for "1280x1024"??
<zorglu_> Arlington: enable the proper repository
<Qaldune> yes i've got that resolution thing
<Qaldune> but what about refresh rate
<Qaldune> is it in xorg.conf too?
<scion> Qaldune: close all applications and press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart X server
<Arlington> zorglu_: it is enabled.
<scion> Qaldune: refresh rate is in xorg.conf also
<scion> Qaldune: in section above called Section "Monitor"
<Qaldune> mmmmmm
<Qaldune> there's only identifier and option fields in that section
<scion> Qaldune: i have
<scion> 	HorizSync	28-51
<scion> 	VertRefresh	43-60
<scion> as well as the two you mentioned
<Qaldune> mmmmmm i dont'
<zorglu_> !modeline
<ubotu> A Modeline is a configuration line in the X server configuration file that provides information about a connected computer monitor or television and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. here is 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<zorglu_> i just created this one, tell me if you find it usefull
<Qaldune> you think it would be ok if i add that fields with the refresh rate i deserve?
<scion> Qaldune: well add them in and change the numbers to your monitors specification
<Qaldune> ok
<Qaldune> what does exactly the numbers mean?
<scion> be very careful!
<scion> Qaldune: they are the refresh rates
<Qaldune> the ref rate deserved or the min-max allowed rates?
<scion> they are the min to max rates
<Qaldune> ok
<Qaldune> i know if i screw it up with the max i will destroy my screen but will I too if i put the min rates wrongly?
<bma_> \j #lofoten
<Qaldune> i'm not sure of min rates
<scion> Qaldune: what monitor you got?
<Qaldune> PHILIPS 107T
<zerozero> has anyone had problems running eclipse on kubuntu?
<zorglu_> zerozero: i run it all day long. which problem do you meet ?
<zerozero> zorglu_: it starts to conume more memory, the heap size grows then it locks up
<zerozero> i uninstalled it and am reinstalling it now
<zorglu_> zerozero: how much memory does it use ?
<scion> Qaldune: try Horizontal: 30 - 71 KHz and Vertical: 50 - 160 Hz
<zerozero> i dn't know, i'll have to check when I get it reinstlled
<scion> from http://www.superwarehouse.com/Philips_107T_17_CRT_Monitor/107T41/ps/207504
<Qaldune> Ok
<Qaldune> i guess i can trust you lol...
* scion is not responsible
<scion> lol
<zorglu_> zerozero: 1. it is using a lot of memory by default :) 2. there is a memory leaks with the X server
<zorglu_> zerozero: but it never locked up here
<Qaldune> well i don't know much about this refresh rate stuff but...
<Qaldune> do u think a vertical 160 max rate is normal?
<zerozero> heap size 62, of 75m
<zerozero> that is just after starting it
<zorglu_> zerozero: mine use 350mbyte of virtual memory and 84mbyte and rss
<zorglu_> zerozero: wow!!! ok
<zorglu_> zerozero: mine is like 10-15mbyte
<scion> sounds a bit high
<zerozero> it will hang in a few minutes
<Qaldune> yes
<Qaldune> i think i will put 75 as max that's the higher refresh rate i've seen in this screen
<Qaldune> ok
<Qaldune> i've got
<Furesho> okay. i got gcc-3.3 installed. now, i got the source to Comical (the .tar.gz file) that i need to build from, so..... now what?
<zorglu_> zerozero: and the heap size grows ? i mean you do something on it or it grows aline ?
<scion> reduce it if you like but i was going from the specs in the link
<zerozero> it just grows by it'self
<Qaldune> so if i restart X server now i will get the max rate from a given resolution?
<zorglu_> zerozero: please put my nick on the sentence for me
<zerozero> zorglu_: sorry :)
<zorglu_> zerozero: and you didnt load any project ?
<zerozero> not uyet
<zorglu_> zerozero: ohhhhhh ok :)
<zerozero> i usually load cf eclipse
<zorglu_> zerozero: what do you run ?
<zorglu_> zerozero: i mean which version of ubuntu ?
<zerozero> i'm on dapper
<zorglu_> zerozero: hmm im on dapper too...
<zerozero> zorglu_:  let me get the exact version
<Qaldune> whatever scion
<Qaldune> thx very much dude
<zorglu_> zerozero: you didnt enable any edgy repository ?
<Qaldune> i hope it works
<zerozero> zorglu_: no
<scion> fingers crossed
<scion> you know how to restart x?
<scion> he surely does!
<zorglu_> zerozero: what is the result of lsb_release -r ; uname -r
<zerozero> zorglu_: Linux version 2.6.15-27-386
<zerozero> zorglu_: Release:        6.06
<Reuben> does anyone use broadcom wireless cards?
<zorglu_> zerozero: ok what i dont get, is that you seems to have a config similar to mine
<fdoving> Reuben: yes, i do.
<miguel> hey scion
<Qaldune> scion: it worked
<Qaldune> the only prob is now i can't start kde
<scion> cool as a mofo
<Qaldune> i can only use gnome
<zorglu_> zerozero: 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 <- it is my eclipse version. what is yours
<scion> ?
<Reuben> fdoving: are you using the 6.10 beta?
<Qaldune> dunno man
<fdoving> Reuben: yes.
<Reuben> fdoving: did you need anything to get it to work other than the firmware?
<zerozero> zorglu_:  3.1.2
<Qaldune> i've got a fucking error related with something like FreeFontPath
<fdoving> Reuben: no.
<fdoving> Reuben: do you have problems?
<zerozero> zorglu_: it seems to be going ok since I reinstalled
<zorglu_> zerozero: "java -version" replies what ?
<Reuben> fdoving: I have no ethernet for my router is a pile of shit, so not sure how to get the firmware.
<scion> ahh, cannot help you on that one i'm afraid
<Qaldune> lol ok
<Qaldune> thx anyway
<zerozero> zorglu_: 1.4.2
<tanubis> trying to get palm trio to sync in on a laptop running kubuntu, using kpilot
<zorglu_> zerozero: can you cut/past the whole
<zorglu_> zerozero: is that a sun vm ?
<Reuben> fdoving: would it work if you emailed me your firmware?
<fdoving> Reuben: i can do that.
<Reuben> fdoving: why not?
<zerozero> zorglu_:
<zerozero> java version "1.4.2"
<zerozero> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.1.0 (Ubuntu 4.1.0-1ubuntu8)
<fdoving> Reuben: i can.
<tanubis> unfortunately, they can't see each other...  it seems the usb hub assigns a different usb every time to the pilot, and they don't find each other
<zorglu_> zerozero: ohhh ok :)
<tanubis> anyone know how to do this?
<Reuben> fdoving: The red line of xchat is too fat and makes things hard to read sorry, i'll /msg you my email
<zorglu_> zerozero: we got the difference :) i run sun vm and got many issue with the gij version
<zerozero> zorglu_:  i'll install the sun vm
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  -  For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<zerozero> zorglu_: thanks very much
<zorglu_> zerozero: no problem
<abattoir> !leet
<ubotu> 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
<abattoir> lol
<tanubis> anyone know a good program for managing a usb hub?
<Reuben> KHubMgr?
<sorush20> how do I automatically selected the right module for my kernel using bash?
<sorush20> I think there used to be an uname function somewhere?
<zorglu_> sorush20: echo /lib/modules/`uname -r`
<intelikey> bash is not dependant on a kernel module
<sorush20> zorglu_: doseln] t work
<zorglu_> sorush20: well it matches my understanding of your hard to understand question :) can you rephrase
<intelikey> ask smarter questions, get smarter answers.   (elic perhaps)
<zorglu_> i think i lost sorush20
<intelikey> herpaps
<fdoving> zorglu_: 'modinfo -n module' is nice. :)
<zorglu_> i dont even know the command :)
<BluesKaj> zorglu_  it must be your friendly helpful attitude
<intelikey> modprobe -l  ?
<zorglu_> BluesKaj: you think i have been unfriendly ?
<zazkia> anybody in here with alsa insight?
<intelikey> zazkia yes
<BluesKaj> :) , just lightening the atmosphere in here
<zazkia> Im trying to get my sondcard realtek ALC 883 configured but it does not want to :P
<tanubis> anyone familiar with kpilot?
<zazkia> Despite some patches
<zorglu_> BluesKaj: hmm ok, if it ever happen, dont hesitate to tell me
<Kim^J> Hmm... Having really strange problems with sound now... KDE can't play sounds but Amarok can. Xmms can. Konqueror can. But not KDE. The "Test Sound System" plays the sound. But not Kopete and Kwin.
<zorglu_> i like the modinfo, it provide the license
<BluesKaj> some ppl ahve a difficult time expressing cuz they don't know what terms to use
<zazkia> @kim thats weird, may be some programs work with oss?
<BluesKaj> no weorries zorglu_...just funnin'
<zorglu_> BluesKaj: i understand that, and i tried to go beyond this to provide an answer
<zorglu_> ok :)
<zazkia> and others with alsa?
<Kim^J> zazkia: Hmm...
<gtrplr> I just installed 6.10 kubuntu and I am unable to get my bcom wireless to work. I have installed ndis and tried fwcutter...any help please?
<tanubis> @kim it's most likely because each of the different programs is attempting to use a different set of sound architecture
<Kim^J> Why the hell did people invent OSS AND ALSA?!
<zorglu_> q. is there a way to determine the license of a library ? something similar to the one provided by the modinfo ?
<Kim^J> They couldn't just stick with one...
<zazkia> thats what im wondering
<zazkia> why do we ned sound anyways
<Dr_willis> Kim^J,  go research the history.
<Kim^J> Stupid friggin ppl...
<zorglu_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> OSS was first, then ALSA came out to replace it.
<gtrplr> why do we need sound??
<Kim^J> Dr_willis: I'm just wondering why ppl still use OSS...
<gtrplr> lol
<gtrplr> music
<Kim^J> And no one did replace their crappy OSS...
<zazkia> well
<Kim^J> Well...
<zazkia> apart from that of course
<Kim^J> Hmm...
<zazkia> OSS used to work on my 486
<Dr_willis> and having to rewrite some badly written apps.. and having to create new drivers for obscoure sound cards...
<Dr_willis> I have no sound problems - but i do have a decent sound card.
<intelikey> <Kim^J> Why the hell did people invent OSS AND ALSA?! <--- that's right we should all be using M$ DOS 3.1  there is no need for other software..........    errr maybe not. :)
<zazkia> why don't fabrics write proper drivers, is may be a better question
<gtrplr> so, any help on the wireless front ?
<Kim^J> I have an intergrated Intel chip...
<TehUni> i just upgraded to edgy. everything seems to have gone smoothly except my secondary (ati) video card doesn't work anymore. where should i start looking for errors?
<zazkia> im sorry im out on wifi
<Kim^J> intelikey: I asked why did do two. They couldn't just stick with one. That's the hugest problem with Linux. There are no standards. The world need some standards to work. I would be truly happy if there where only ALSA or OSS. Not both.
<zazkia> hmm well oss is really very crappy
<zorglu_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Kim^J> Then all should dump OSS and move to ALSA.
<Kim^J> zorglu_: Your point is?
<intelikey> Kim^J what you call "the hugest problem with Linux"  is the single greatest thing about it.   linux is all about choices/alternatives/freedom
<zazkia> yes i don't understand why that oss is not abndoned
<zorglu_> Kim^J: you are offtopic, please move this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<zazkia> btw is there anyone with ALC 883 xperience
* Dr_willis sticks to standards and makes all his software work for 'sound blaster compatiable' cards.
<Kim^J> intelikey: That's true... But you must agree on some things orelse Linux will never be anything than a nerdOS...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Kim^J> Dr_willis: =)
<zorglu_> Kim^J: please move that to offtopic
<Kim^J> zorglu_: I'm still having my trouble to solve..
<intelikey> Kim^J i've been called worse :)
<Dr_willis> Everyone has pretty much agrred on alsa.. oss is dieing off.   You will always have the 'grandfather' effect on any long term systems/tools/designs/os's
<zazkia> the only thing to do is to look what you is running and adjust every not working program to that
<nking> hello, i am a noobie for irc.. so bear with me ;) but i hear that i can download music or all file at irc?
<Kim^J> zazkia: How do I make the whole KDE suit use ALSA then? :S
<Kim^J> nking: No you can't. People can DCC send things to you.
<zazkia> Hmm well it dpends per program
<zazkia> which kde you ve got?
<zorglu_> !irc  | nking
<ubotu> nking: irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<intelikey> Kim^J init  and or SysVinit was the standard in system configuration, it works and works well so should they discontinue  the "upstart" project that replaced sysvinit on the 6.10 *buntu ?
<Kim^J> Forgot Kopete.
<Kim^J> intelikey: I was more onto sound this time.
<Kim^J> zazkia: 3.5.5
<Kim^J> Edgy Eft.
<nking> hmm, well thank you ;)
<intelikey> but if it applies in one area surely it applies in others also
<zazkia> and the info center sound settings is on ALSA rather than Autodetect?
<Dr_willis> down with AC current! lets all switch to DC!
<Kim^J> intelikey: Well shure... But some things you can make the user choose. But some things must be standard. Like graphics and sound.
<zorglu_> the voltage is quite wrong too!!
<intelikey> so then my point was and is that, your basic permise is flawed.  not saying that with malice, just an observation.
<Kim^J> 230V @ 50Hz max 10A
<zorglu_> ok lets all enter in steril discussion :)
<zorglu_> one could discuss about esperanto being used all over the world
<intelikey> Kim^J "graphics and sound"  glx ?
<intelikey> again flawed.
<zazkia> well i'm off I found some patch worth trying
<zorglu_> ok am off too :)
<Kim^J> Baahhh
<doti> hello
<intelikey> Kim^J your approach yelds no new software.  it tends only to a stagnet but stable has-been of an os.
<Kim^J> I just wanna have sound working tonight... Is there a way to force ALL programs to use dmix or some other software mixer?
<doti> i have a problem with edgy eft rc. When it is copying files the installer crash
<Kim^J> intelikey: You just can't do more new sound. Keep one and upgrade it. I don't really see the point to switch all the friggin time. It causes more problems than it solves.
<intelikey> doti ooh.  is it repetable ?
<intelikey> Kim^J again apply that accross the board.  see if it's sound reasoning or not.
<doti> yes, but sometimes i don't get a error, only a bloqued computer...wow, sorry for my english
<Kim^J> WTF!
<Kim^J> I killed knotify and now sound works for the system... Hmm
<Kim^J> Ohh!
<unix_infidel> Kim^J: because it was using up the sound device.
<unix_infidel> disable artsd and use alsa-oss
<Brydenn33> anyone here ever fix a laptop that had a dim screen?
<unix_infidel> Brydenn33: yea, run up the screen backlight power.
<unix_infidel> turn*
<Brydenn33> how do ya do that?
<unix_infidel> should be an already inbuilt feature.
<doti> the system crash on, aproximately, 25% to 35% without a reconizable error
<intelikey> doti channel #ubuntu+1  someone in there might have some advice.  but either way a bug report is in order.
<Brydenn33> hmm well unix_infidel what if hte backlight is old and going out?
<doti> intelikey: okis, thanks
<unix_infidel> Brydenn33: replace it.
<unix_infidel> too expensive? replace the laptop.
<Brydenn33> unix_infidel: that's pretty cheap right? like 60 bucks
<unix_infidel> Brydenn33: no idea.  i dont buy laptops that have major documented defects.
<|lostbyte|> Hai, guys :)
<dhq> hi
<dhq> :)
<intelikey> Kim^J for the record. i am a great fan of stale and stagnant but stable OS's  :)
<Kim^J> :)
<unix_infidel> and those that regularly release security patches for those older packages:)
<intelikey> Kim^J it's just that i understand that developement requires NEW not just fixing the old.
<Kim^J> intelikey: Well it does... But the new things must be backwards compatible somehow... You just can't do something new and expect the world to use it one day... well.. I'm just mad at the people that haven't gone over to ALSA yet...
<intelikey> Kim^J "But the new things must be backwards compatible somehow" <--- no actually that's M$ doctrine, and *nix doesn't subscribe to it.
* Dr_willis runs his dos 1.1 progams under xp!
<Dr_willis> ;)
<intelikey> yep
<JosefK> the ALSA OSS emulation is rather good, though?
<JosefK> ie. aoss *program name*
<|lostbyte|> Jonty, So, it will only emulate oss to alsa.
* intelikey run's his dos 3.1 programs in linux's dosemu/dosbox  :)
<BonBonTheJon> intelikey: what do you still run in dos 3.1
<|lostbyte|> :-o
<Ahmuck> does kubuntu come with a built in firewall ?>
<rawrness> no kubuntu edgy channel?
<intelikey> BonBonTheJon actually there is one program.  even though there are later versions of it i still use "qv2"
<BonBonTheJon> Ahmuck: kubuntu by default doesn't leave any ports open, but there are firewalls available
<BonBonTheJon> rawrness: #ubuntu+1
<BonBonTheJon> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<rawrness> BonBonTheJon:  Ahhh we just share it with them
<BonBonTheJon> rawrness: thats the only one I know of
<rawrness> BonBonTheJon:  was slighty confuzed cause we have our  own dapper channel
<intelikey> rawrness we ~ them    lol
<rawrness> lol
<zorglu_> q. anybody with frequent 'out of memory killer' recently ?
<zorglu_> my boxes started to do 'out of memory' like 2 days ago, without any config change
<osh_> zorglu_: Not since I stopped using lustre.
<zorglu_> everytime the boxes were not doing anything but running azureus
<intelikey> OOMK means either a bad memory leak   or a runaway process   watch top to see which
<BluesKaj> what's the memory monitor command ?
<zorglu_> and all the apps which use java+gtk got a memory leak
<|lostbyte|> yeah..
<intelikey> kmem ?
<zorglu_> but it is only recently that my boxes started to oom
<TehUni> i just upgraded from dapper to edgy. Everything seems to have gone smoothly except that my secondary video card (ati) no longer displays anything. where should start?
<zorglu_> the problem is i cant diagnose because the box is swapping like crazy
<BluesKaj> intelikey: kmem din't work
<zorglu_> in console i saw the kernel starting to kill basic kde apps, like artsd/klauncher
<intelikey> zorglu_ yes  you need to have xtop or top running when it starts....
<intelikey> BluesKaj yeah that's not it. let me look.
<BluesKaj> ok
<zorglu_> intelikey: i tried :) but once i got passed login, the box doesnt load the shell
<intelikey> zorglu_ that sounds like a runaway.   try a root console
<zorglu_> intelikey: 'root console' = text one ?
<zorglu_> intelikey: if so it is what i did
<larson9999> just saw the pc/mac commercial where they show the 'home movie'.  hillarious
<reuben> fdoving: it works great
<fdoving> reuben: great :)
<reuben> anyone know how to modify cpu scaling in edgy?
<reuben> i'm stuck at 800mhz :|
<intelikey> BluesKaj ksysguard
<fdoving> reuben: what cpu?
<BluesKaj> thx, intelikey
<intelikey> zorglu_ console = without x   while   terminal = inside of x
<David_Edmundson> larson9999: link?
<reuben> fdoving: turion 64
<reuben> fdoving: amd turion 64
<fdoving> reuben: hmm.. doesn't powernowd work?
<zorglu_> hmm i got 2 apache2 which 230mbyte of virtual memory... no serving any web server
<fdoving> I have to go, girlfriend needs some attention.
<larson9999> David_Edmundson, nope.  it was on tv.  the mac 'home moving' is this hot chic.  the pc is embarrassed but brings his out.  it's a guy in drag where the same clothes as the mac's
<scion> whats up with KDE when you rename a file and the window crashes
<scion> happens alot on usb drives also
<larson9999> s/moving/movie/
<zorglu_> ok i got it!
<zorglu_> 1440m of virtual memory of Xorg
<zorglu_> 341m of resident
<intelikey> that's high
<intelikey> bad high
<zorglu_> quite :)
<zorglu_> btw i got a process in 'top' which is called Xorg... how come
<afm\colossus> colo@spareparts:~$ pgrep Xorg
<afm\colossus> 4986
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to set up the driver for my Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG card. I've set up the ieee80211 subsystem and am trying to make the driver, but make gives me the error "No rule to make target `modules.'" Any help? Full paste: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27867/
<afm\colossus> seems normal ;)
<zorglu_> afm\colossus: how come that 'ps auxwww| grep Xorg' doesnt show it
<zorglu_> afm\colossus: psgrep show it too here
<zorglu_> oh ok
<fenotype> hi... can anyone just tell me how to display my home's link on my kubuntu desktop?
<intelikey> no psgrep here
<zorglu_> on a normal box, i get 155mbyte of virtual memory and 80mbyte of ram
<afm\colossus> zorglu_: use the "c" paramater to ps and check the manpage for what it does
<afm\colossus> and be enlightened ;)
<afm\colossus> intelikey: pgrep, not psgrep
<intelikey> fenotype make a link to location ~
<intelikey> pgrep shows nothing
<fenotype> intelikey, isn't there a way to do it by some configuration menu?
<zorglu_> -c              Show different scheduler information for the -l option. <- afm\colossus truely elightning :)
<intelikey> fenotype yeah in kcontrol
<intelikey> easiest is right click and make the link
<fenotype> many thanks
<intelikey> afm\colossus oh hehhe i was pgreping xorg  no such process here but pgrep X   shows it  :)
<intelikey> i'd never messed with the pgrep script.  i use my own  "pid" script.
<intelikey> or maybe it's compiled.   anyway.
<intelikey> grep -Re "$*" /var/lib/dpkg/info/ \
<intelikey> | grep -m1 -e [A-z]  \
<intelikey> | cut -d'/' -f6 \
<intelikey> | cut -d'.' -f1
<unix_infidel> ?
<intelikey> handy little script
<intelikey> show what package brovided the file   "$*"
<intelikey> package that provided  ^
<intelikey> i called it "package"  (how origenal)       package /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> apt
<intelikey> package `which pgrep`
<intelikey> procps
<rawrness> how many people dual boot with windows?
<intelikey> i have duel'd with windows a few times
<yokobr> hey guys....ive got a canon A400....how can i extract its photos to pc on kubuntu?
<intelikey> pun intenede
<intelikey> rawrness got a Q; or is that just a poll ?
<Ahmuck> adept won't open for me ?  says something about it being in use
<yokobr> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<yokobr> i need to extract canon A400 photos
<yokobr> on kunbuntu
<intelikey> yokobr theres an app
<yokobr> it mounts the device but i cant read the only file in
<samuel_> how do you make it so you dont auto login to X server?
<yokobr> where i can download it?
<rawrness> intelikey:  just a poll
<Ahmuck> how do i reset apt-get ?
<intelikey> yokobr there is an app already installed   i forget the name   kpasuk or something along that line
<Dr_willis> Ahmuck,  close all other apt related programs first.
<Ahmuck> they are
<intelikey> Ahmuck reset ?    killall apt-get
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is it possible to install kubuntu without having a CD / DVD rom drive?
<intelikey> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Dr_willis> if the apt lock file got stuck - due to apt crashing.. Hmm...i forget how to remove that.
<Dr_willis> ive never had it happen. :)
<intelikey> dpkg --configure -a
<Dr_willis> Tallia1Kubuntu,  if you have another machine - in theory you could do a net-boot-install  but that would be a pain.
<Dr_willis> but doable
<Tallia1Kubuntu> Dr_willis: what kind of pain?
<Ahmuck> yep, that did it, apt-get crashed during a package install
<intelikey> !install > Tallia1Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Tallia1Kubuntu,  setting up some sort of tftp server i guess and other twiddling... not a job for the total-noob
<David_Edmundson> Tallia1Kubuntu: easiest way..take the HD out, install it, put the HD back in
<David_Edmundson> *take it out and stick it in another computer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> oh really?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and what about the drivers and those sort of things?
<intelikey> i'd say it's easier to stick a cd drive in that boxen David_Edmundson
<David_Edmundson> all drivers are in the kernel. it's not Windows
<slow-motion> n8
<David_Edmundson> intelikey: not always, I have a laptop with no CD drive
<intelikey> David_Edmundson me too
<David_Edmundson> ooh, I thought I was being unique
<intelikey> but no box to put it's mini-hdd in.
<David_Edmundson> ah
<yokobr> there are canon softwares just for windows and mac ....
<yokobr> i need to extract canon A400 photos
<yokobr> there are canon softwares just for windows and mac ....
<intelikey> yokobr set the camera to "disk" mode then plug it into the computer it should mount as sda (unless sda is something else already)   and the pictures should be readily avalable in any file managere
<birdfish> Hey guys, how do I go about getting my wireless card set up?
<David_Edmundson> birdfish: more details help :-D what network card?
<yokobr> well...
<intelikey> !wifi > birdfish
<NDPowerBook> birdfish: Try installing KNetworkManager via Adept
<birdfish> I've opened up the wireless assistant, and it shows all of the different channels that I can connect to
<birdfish> But it always says it fails to connect
<yokobr> ive done that, and its mounted.....but cano saves on a file, that i cannot open
<yokobr> its not a folder, its a file...
<mbvo> I've got a 486 that won't boot from cd(it's not possable) is there a way i can make a boot floppy from another kubuntu computer and then mount the cdrom and install?
<Dr_willis> ick.
<Dr_willis> :)
<David_Edmundson> debian has floppy installers still :-D
<Dr_willis> for a 486 you may want to look into using PuppyLinux or DSL
<birdfish> NDPowerBook: what does KNetworkManager do?
<David_Edmundson> depends what it's for
<Dr_willis> My guess - little more then a serial terminal. :)
<Dr_willis> Heh - wonder if it can net boot.
<David_Edmundson> Dr_willis: you'd be surprsied how well server side stuff works on a 486
<mbvo> I just want it on there to mess around with
<Dr_willis> i installed ubuntu on a Pent1 100 machine... and the install took forever..
<Dr_willis> gnome ran...  but i ended up using wmx, and just a xterm on it. :)
<David_Edmundson> my server used to be a P1@166, it just ran apache and samba, did so perfectly
<NDPowerBook> birdfish: It'll help you setup your wifi card
<K-Rawrness> 4 more days!
<Dr_willis> 4 days?
<David_Edmundson> if all goes well
<birdfish> Ah, nevermind guys.  It seems to be working now.  I'm not sure why it wouldn't connect before
<Dr_willis> the microwave oven was on.. :)
<lenon> Hi
<lenon> xD
<Kubuntu> xDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Kubuntu> shake shake shake \o/
<intelikey> Dr_willis i have done several installs of ubuntu on p1mmx 100mhz boxen   gnome is slower haever than kde on that box  but both will run.
<David_Edmundson> just don't run seti@home
<birdfish> intelikey: I thought kde was more intensive
<intelikey> birdfish it can be. but it can also be lighter  depends on how you set it up
<David_Edmundson> it's more memory intensive I think. certainly slower to load initially.
<yokobr> please
<birdfish> intelikey: ah =)
<yokobr> i cant extract canon a400 photos =(
<birdfish> I'll have to look into how to set it up lightly
<Tallia1Kubuntu> David_Edmundson: still here?
<David_Edmundson> I can be?
<intelikey> birdfish start with turning off most of the "eye candy" mouse over affects and zooming icons  things like that
<Tallia1Kubuntu> David_Edmundson: what about sticking the HD out.. won't i have Driver recognition problems??
<David_Edmundson> nope
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i mean, when i will put it back in the original machine
<David_Edmundson> it should work perfectly
<David_Edmundson> yeah
<David_Edmundson> I've done it on two of my machines
<birdfish> I just wish that the ati drivers for linux were better than they are
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooook
<Tallia1Kubuntu> birdfish: don't tell me
<birdfish> TallialKubuntu: tell you what?
<intelikey> birdfish tell ati
<birdfish> Yeah :/
<JorixB> my keyboard is acting very weird when i press a combination like shift insert or home or some key from that block it starts launcing ksnapshot windows one after the other. now i found out that pressing the same combination again stops the launching of these windows ( the ones that were already called still have to launch though). but now shift seems permanently pressed even though i dont press it. (i now have caps lock on to type normall
<JorixB> binations and while it is in shift _> ins mode it keeps showing Expose event. i can turn off the launching of ksnapshot by turning off (both) the entries of khotkeys but my system still slows down. where does this strange mode come from and how can i get rid of it?
<David_Edmundson> there was some dude with that earlier
<Tallia1Kubuntu> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<JorixB> that was i too
<plugs> Can anyone help me get my nvidia pci card working? When i boot and it's plugged in even if my monitor's connected to my integrated, kubuntu won't boot.
<JorixB> but i found out a bit more
<intelikey> i gripped at nvidia some.....   i think they kinda get the message if enough people are complaining
<Dr_willis> Boy Scouts get MPAA-approved copyright merit badge
<Tallia1Kubuntu> birdfish: about ATI
<Dr_willis> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20061020-8044.html
<intelikey> plugs wait!   linux wont boot if the card is in the machine ?
<plugs> intelikey yeah
<intelikey> does linux not boot or is it not displaying anything?   there is about a multiverse of differance there!
<JorixB> does anyone know how the keyboard system works?
<plugs> intelikey you're right okay
<intelikey> plugs  try adding   vga=0x0f05    to the kernel line
<plugs> if the card's attached, after Grub does its thing, i get the screen that says kubuntu with the bar, but it stays there
<plugs> where might this kernel line be?
<intelikey> it sounds to me like it's booting  but,  xorg is setup to use the other vidio device.
<intelikey> in grub
<tuna> I need someon'es help...
<intelikey> plugs when grub first posts press [esc]   sellect the line to edit and hit E
<tuna> Adept won't work on my comp!
<plugs> then i'll just tack vga=0x0f05 to the end of it?
<tuna> When I open it, I get a message that says that any changes  I make won't happen or something like that...
<tuna> Can someone help me?
<fdoving> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<intelikey> plugs yes  that should prevent kernel frame buffering from taking over the vidio   thus allowing you to use the console   and diagnose what is happening
<intelikey> tuna   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tuna> ok
<tuna> Interesting...
<tuna> Let's see if this worked...
<tuna> EXCELLENT!
<tuna> It worked!
<tuna> thanks, i'll come back here whenever I need help.
<tuna> cya!
<intelikey> that's what we're afaid of.....
<intelikey> :)
<plugs> holla
<intelikey> you're welcome
<intelikey> plugs whats it doing ?
<plugs> i dont know, this is the computer with the problem.
<plugs> i'm gonna try it in a minute
<maverick> hey all
<maverick> i hae a question
<intelikey> oh ok.  well i gota run. so someone else will have to pick you up if you need more help.
<maverick> What does it mean that the following packages are broken
<plugs> okay, thanks for the tip
<maverick> though they are working fine
<maverick> ??
<raintheory> anyone up for helping me troubleshoot a problem with amarok?
<intelikey> maverick means that they are not installed to dpkg's satisfaction.
<maverick> and should i worry?
<maverick> btw, i installed them manually, not through apt-get or aptitude
<intelikey> maverick you should probably do an   sudo apt-get install -f        and see if they will sort them selves out.
<intelikey> and if not then worry.
<raintheory> anybody?
<intelikey> raintheory sorry i gotta go,  but be patient maybe fdoving  or someone will be back in a minute.
<David_Edmundson> raintheory: go for it
<David_Edmundson> then I'm off to bed
<todor> hi.. anyone can tell me how i can install gcc in my kubuntu?
<raintheory> David_Edmundson,   1 sec,
<David_Edmundson> todor: type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<raintheory> David_Edmundson,   amarok keeps locking up on me whilst importing my music collection.   right now im watching the terminal to see if i can tell what its choking on
<todor> David_Edmundson: sry byt i`ve got problem
<todor> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<todor> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<David_Edmundson> ahve you got adept open?
<maverick> quit any installer opened
<David_Edmundson> or let it finish
<David_Edmundson> raintheory: ok, good plan, you'll probably find there's a "bad" mp3 or something
<maverick>  Todor: are u installing something or having adept opened?
<todor> nope
<todor> nope
<maverick> did u sudo
<todor> yes
<todor> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<todor> whot is this problem?
<todor> is this a.. apt-config?
<maverick> i guess u don't have the repository
<samuel_> I change XP to default for my stupid wife and children and it still boots kubuntu by default how do i fix this
<raintheory> David_Edmundson,   yeah i have a fairly large collection, so Im hoping I'll be able to narrow it down this way, rather than importuing one labum at a time or something
<maverick> are u having universe, multivers enabled in your adept sources.list file
<David_Edmundson> raintheory: if you do find it's a bad mp3 don't delete it. move it out the colleciton, and submit it to the amarok guys later
<todor> maverick: no.. ;(
<raintheory> David_Edmundson,   good call
<maverick> well, type in your command line: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<todor> ok... one moment...
<David_Edmundson> samuel_: you'll get some help if you dont' call your wife stupid.
<samuel_> lol
<samuel_> My wife is intelligent she just doesnt like linux
<alexis_> hola
<livingdaylight> Kubuntu Rocks!
<David_Edmundson> ok good-o
<alexis_> algun espaol
<David_Edmundson> I'm happy with that now.
<livingdaylight> i mean: Kubuntu is Rock-King!
<magicmike> What wife does?
<alexis_> hello from everybody
<David_Edmundson> sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<livingdaylight> hola alexis
<David_Edmundson> le'ts see what's going on
<alexis_> hola
<alexis_> jeje
<livingdaylight> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<DarthShrine> "Conversation with su failed." <--- Means what?
<alexis_> ok
<alexis_> thank you
<livingdaylight> que passa contigo alexis_
<livingdaylight> Kubuntu Rocks!
<maverick> todor: ...???
<David_Edmundson> there should be a line near the top marked "Default X" where X is a number
<alexis_> no pasa nada
<livingdaylight> Kubuntu is Rock-King
<samuel_> OS
<samuel_> # on /dev/hda1
<samuel_> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<samuel_> root		(hd0,0)
<samuel_> savedefault
<samuel_> makeactive
<samuel_> chainloader	+1
<livingdaylight> alexis_: que quieres?
<todor> maverick: so... now i have new problem... :)
<livingdaylight> alexis_: que quieres usted?
<todor> Reading package lists... Done
<todor> Building dependency tree... Done
<todor> Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<todor> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<todor> is only available from another source
<todor> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<David_Edmundson> XP boots right, it just isn't being the default?
<samuel_> yes
<samuel_> it auto loads kubuntu
<samuel_> i use kubuntu but my wife uses xp pro
<alexis_> nothing
<vge> how do i do a network install for xubuntu?
<David_Edmundson> do you get the menu where you can choose?
<samuel_> yes
<maverick> Todor: tell you wht!! sudo aptitude install gcc
<maverick> should do the work
<David_Edmundson> at the top of that file there should be a line marked Default
<samuel_> ok
<David_Edmundson> this number represents which one on the list should be selected at boot.
<David_Edmundson> 0 = the one on the top
<David_Edmundson> 1= the second one down
<David_Edmundson> etc.
<livingdaylight> is Edgy ready?
<livingdaylight> is it official yet?
<David_Edmundson> count through the list at the bottom, and type in the right number.
<David_Edmundson> then save and reboot and eb happy :-D
<samuel_> ta
<David_Edmundson> livingdaylight: it's not official
<livingdaylight> Is Edgy EFT officially released?
<David_Edmundson> though it works nicely
<samuel_> when is edgy released?
<coreymon77> it will be released as a stable on the 26th
<coreymon77> 4 days
<livingdaylight> huh, so what did it say on the website? http://www.ubuntu.com/news/EdgyReleaseCandidate
<coreymon77> and the next one will be called feisty fawn i think
<coreymon77> exactly
<coreymon77> release candidate
<livingdaylight> i must say: the names are comletely stupid
<coreymon77> thats still a beta
<lupine_85> teh names are cool :)
<DaSkreech> livingdaylight: call hem 7.04 then :)
<maverick> Livingdaylight: i guess they should rename the upcoming one "Knight in armor shine"
<maverick> lol
<DaSkreech> Man anyone hae a sneak peak on the commit-digest?
<Brydenn33> anyone got some time to help me get ntfs-3g working right?
<livingdaylight> hahaha
<Brydenn33> i keep getting an error
<samuel_> default=4
<Dr_willis> using edgy right now. :)
<samuel_> ok...
<samuel_> one more question
* Brydenn33 is also using edgy :)
<David_Edmundson> go for it
<samuel_> what is the best way to change user rights? etc
<Dr_willis> I used those fuse toole to write to ntfs.. as a test
<samuel_> i have to user accounts
<maverick> brydenn33: yep
<maverick> shoot wht u have
<Brydenn33> thanks maverick
<samuel_> i want one for admin/root and one restricted account for anyone else
<Brydenn33> ok well i followed the instructions i was giving yesterday
<samuel_> two*
<David_Edmundson> that's default behaviour
<Brydenn33> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Brydenn33> those ones
<DarthShrine> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct 23 20:35:29 2006 <--- Wha!? (From running sudo anything)
<maverick> okay i know 'em
<maverick> brb brydenn33
<David_Edmundson> the problem you'll probably find is the other user has too little rights
<David_Edmundson> like not being in the audio group
<stefaans> anyone here have trouble with automatix today, installing?
<livingdaylight> ok, so how do i upgrade?
<samuel_> ok
<livingdaylight>  i want to upgrade to the EFT?
<livingdaylight> wtf is an EFT anyway?
<maverick> okay brydenn33
<David_Edmundson> it's like an otter I believe?
<Brydenn33> and i still get an error that says: Could not mount device... The reported error was: mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is mounted on / ... mount failed.
<maverick> wht's ur problem
<livingdaylight> I just want the latest release (gawd i hate the names)
<BonBonTheJon> livingdaylight: its called Edgy Eft
<BonBonTheJon> !eft
<ubotu> eft is a newt in its terrestrial stage of development - the release after Dapper will be called Edgy Eft.  For information and pictures of efts/newts, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newt or try !edgy
<livingdaylight> how do i upgrade to kubuntu 10.26
<Brydenn33> hold on maverick
<stefaans> maverick:
<stefaans> apt-get install automatix
<stefaans> Reading package lists... Done
<stefaans> Building dependency tree... Done
<stefaans> E: Couldn't find package automatix
<Brydenn33> i think i see what i did
<David_Edmundson> lol, nice touch
<DaSkreech> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<livingdaylight> what the hell is an EFT?
<pj-og> I was trying to use kexi (on LTS) with a remote MySQL database, but it doesn't have the driver. What do I have to do to install that driver?
<BonBonTheJon> livingdaylight: its 6.10, and you need to change your sources.list
<Hawkwind> livingdaylight: Read the above info, it'll tell you
<David_Edmundson> it's like a newt! follow the wiki link
<BonBonTheJon> !language > livingdaylight
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  a kind of newt.
<Brydenn33> maverick: brb man.
<Hawkwind> BonBonTheJon: No need for the language
<Hawkwind> BonBonTheJon: No need for sending the language fact I mean :)
<DaSkreech> DarthShrine: What's the time now?
<David_Edmundson> what's the 7.4 one called now?
<livingdaylight> a kind of newt? how is that something to name an os after
<David_Edmundson> I know it got announced
<BonBonTheJon> David_Edmundson: Feisty Fawn
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  does it really matter..
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I've got news about Ebuntu
<David_Edmundson> but panther/leapord is?
<David_Edmundson> *leopard
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: yes
<BonBonTheJon> livingdaylight: do you want to know how to upgrade, or not?
<Dr_willis> Or named after the Characters in a cartoon.
<David_Edmundson> he got the link from ubotu.
<DarthShrine> DaSkreech: 0704
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: if i'm gonna call an os by a name i wanna know what it is
<livingdaylight> BonBonTheJon: yes, tell me, but mind your language, bwuahahaa
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  call it Ubuntu VERSION#
<Dr_willis> its name is Ubuntu :)
<David_Edmundson> the version looks confusing too
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Seems Ebuntu now has a new maintainer, Sp4rKy and he has updated the wiki page a bit today
<raintheory> David_Edmundson,   okay the last thing in terminal is "amarok:   [ScanController]  RestartEvent received. "     and this time amarok disappeared instead of locking everything up
<BadRabbit320> anyone have "swiftfox" installed?  I've typed the install script, but obviously I've done something right.  Yes, I have the prog itself in the same folder.
<livingdaylight> Dr_willis: yes, but it was not released on 6.10 so i will call it 26.10
<David_Edmundson> raintheory:  gah, I think I can guess the problem
<Dr_willis> call it a taxi.. we dont care. :)
* DaSkreech bounces at Ebuntu
<David_Edmundson> you said you had a large collection?
<David_Edmundson> how big are we talking?
<Hawkwind> livingdaylight: 6.10 is 10 month of 2006
<raintheory> yep
<Hawkwind> livingdaylight: It's not June 10th as you're thinking
<livingdaylight> oh...
<raintheory> hmm, well its on an external 500gig drive if thats any guess
<Hawkwind> livingdaylight: Nor is it the 6th of October either
<DaSkreech> DarthShrine: Whats the time stamp on the sudoers file?
<Hawkwind> livingdaylight: Numbering scheme is:  First number is the last one or two digits of the year, and the number after the . is the month it's released
<K-Rawrness> what can i use make iso images from cds?
<David_Edmundson> I think in an attempt to prevent a crash it's sending a "I'm clearly stuck as I haven't finished yet signal"
<livingdaylight> is bon bon admin?
<David_Edmundson> head off to #amarok
<Dr_willis> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=whatever.iso
<DaSkreech> !ebuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raintheory> David_Edmundson,  looks like 175.4GB
<Hawkwind> livingdaylight: No he's not
<livingdaylight> BonBonTheJon: are you admin
<DarthShrine> DaSkreech: 2006-10-23 23:24 and I know why.
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: can ubotu do a Wiki title search?
<BonBonTheJon> livingdaylight: no
<David_Edmundson> ah, I think that's the problem, I seem to remember a bug existing
<K-Rawrness> what apps can i use to make isos from cd?
<David_Edmundson> raintheory: go to #amarok and ask
<livingdaylight> BonBonTheJon: why are you concerned that my language is not suitable for families?
<DaSkreech> K-Rawrness: DD
<raintheory> ahh, so it thinks its crashing because its taking so long to compile all of the stuff
<BonBonTheJon> livingdaylight: concerned user
<DarthShrine> DaSkreech: It's back to normal, thanks.
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I don't think it can, might ask Seveas to verify
<DaSkreech> DarthShrine: Kool
* Hawkwind Pokes DarthShrine just for fun
* DarthShrine cries
<Hawkwind> Hah, it wasn't a hard poke, silly :P
* K-Rawrness jumps off clifff
<DaSkreech> K-Rawrness: At the command line type dd if=/dev/hdc of=~/cd.iso
* raintheory heading to #amarok    ...   thanks!!
<DarthShrine> Everything's a hard poke
<DaSkreech> K-Rawrness: Assuming your Cd rom is /dev/hdc
<David_Edmundson> raintheory: np, I wasnt' that much help :-$
<David_Edmundson> raintheory: pretty much every app has a #name channel
<K-Rawrness> oh i just want to make iso image of a cd.....
<DaSkreech> K-Rawrness: That will do it
<Brydenn33> maverick:  you there?
<livingdaylight> BonBonTheJon: are you using the christian edition?
<Dr_willis> K-Rawrness,  unless we are totally miss-understanding you.
<Dr_willis> :)
<K-Rawrness> i hope not :P
<David_Edmundson> is there any good Kubuntu merchandise?
<Brydenn33> maverick: ?
<Karol84PL> Hello
<Brydenn33> hehe hope ya didnt leave :)
<DaSkreech> Can k3b rip an ISO?
<maverick> lol
<maverick> nope i didn't sorry
<Brydenn33> hey maverick
<maverick> so where did we stop
<maverick> hey man
<Karol84PL> Firefox often crashes on my kubuntu desktop when i open certain pages? Does anyone know a solution of that problem?   /sorry for my english
<Brydenn33> ok take a look at this
<Brydenn33> maverick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27879/
<Brydenn33> tell me if you see anything wrong?
<maverick> ok hold on
<Brydenn33> thanks
<Vuen> yay
<maverick> brydenn: why don't u try this one it's way easier than urs   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<Vuen> i ordered 10 kubuntu cds to leave in the physics society room at my university
<maverick> see if u did follow the steps in it.. adn tell me
<maverick> am waiting for your reply...
<Vuen> this shipit service is a genius idea to introduce people to linux
<rcarr> Vuen: Yeah,  it's neat, but I don't know how effective it is
<rcarr> Vuen: I gave out 50 ubuntu CDs to a compsci class of 100, but I would be shocked if more than 20 actually installed it
<Brydenn33> maverick: so follow that link all the way through and get back to ya?
<Brydenn33> or do you jus want me to change this: /dev/<your partition>     /media/<mount point>     ntfs-3g     defaults,locale=en_US.utf8   0    0
<maverick> yep
<maverick> change them
<Brydenn33> so just change fstab
<maverick> indeed this is the most important part
<Brydenn33> ya i kinda thought so
<maverick> u use ntfs-3g to handle the mounting process
<Brydenn33> right
<Brydenn33> ok i'll give it a try :)
<maverick> okay and am here if anything wrong happens :)\
<Brydenn33> lol alright
<ubuntu_> hallo leute
<zorglu_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu_> ist das ein linux portal??
<maverick> jaaa
<maverick> eine linux protal
<Vuen> rcarr: 20 out of 50 would be a *huge* turnout
<ubuntu_> aha
<maverick> du habst eine probleme??
<Vuen> i'd be happy if one out of the ten cds i order ends up being installed
<zorglu_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu_> nee noch nicht
<zorglu_> maverick: take it to -de
<Vuen> but anyway, the whole reason i got into linux was because someone handed me a breezy livecd a year ago. i figured i'd return the favor.
<livingdaylight> is Kubuntu forums used?
<DaSkreech> Karol84PL: Which pages?
<maverick> zorgul: i don't understand wht do you mean...
<plugs> how do i find out my pci busid?
<DaSkreech> rcarr: That's a 40% penetration rate
<maverick> okay
<ubuntu_> hab linux noch nicht installiert, sind Multimediawiedergaben mit Linux weniger CPU intensiv??
<maverick> take it to the DE room
<Clinton__> #ubuntu-de sprechen deutsch
<maverick> ubuntu:gehe zu #ubuntu-de
<ubuntu_> wie komm ich da hin?
<rcarr> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Karol84PL> DaSkeech: flash pages
<DaSkreech> Karol84PL: Gotta example?
<Karol84PL> DaSkreech: but not all flash pages, for example youtube works fine. Wait a moment, please
<LogicalDash> I just upgraded to Edgy, and Kubuntu still doesn't recognize my Intel PRO/Wireless 3945 card. What should I do?
<DaSkreech> Cry :-(
<Brydenn33> ok maverick i'm back :)
<Brydenn33> i changed the fstab line to the one in the link you gave me.
<Brydenn33> and i still got a problem
<Brydenn33> seems i'm not the only one that's had it though
<plugs> can i plug in a pci card with my computer on?
<Brydenn33> maverick: this is the error i get when i try: sudo mount -a ...
<Brydenn33> Volume is scheduled for check.
<Brydenn33> Please boot into Windows TWICE, or use the 'force' mount option.
<maverick> okaay
<maverick> hold on for a sec
<Brydenn33> and when i try to open the link on my desktop for windows it just says only root can mount dev/hdb1 on /mnt/windows
<Karol84PL> DaScreech: http://www.mamwakacje.pl/ crashed for exaple, but i open that again and it seems to works fine, so i don't know if flash causes that problem
<Homer> !feisty
<ubotu> feisty is the codename for ubuntu 7.04
<Homer> oo
<DaSkreech> !fawn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fawn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> :-P
<jende_> Good evenig folks
<rcarr> This is really really odd
<DaSkreech> Karol84PL: Doesn't crash here. Do you have one that reliably crashes Firefox?
<todor> 10x :)
<rcarr> I have a friend, he's at GAtech on their internet, just installed ubuntu
<rcarr> and everything works fine, except for resolving domains with ubuntu in the hostname
<Ace2016> file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/locales/index-en_GB.html  gives an error in firefox
<DaSkreech> rcarr: on the main server?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: You wanting the bot to give you a URL response if you type in a wiki page name or what exactly ?
<Karol84PL> DaSkreech: Wait a moment
<rcarr> DaSkreech: ?
<jende_> Hawkwind: howdy
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Don't know. You said that ebuntu was on the wiki and I just realized that I can't ask Ubotu where it is since I'm butt lazy
<rcarr> i.e. he can't go to pastebin, archive.ubuntu.com, ubuntu.com, really odd
<rcarr> then we added archive.ubuntu.com and ubuntu.com to his /etc/hosts
<Hawkwind> jende_: Hey there
<rcarr> and now it's working on and off
<Hawkwind> !ebuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Brydenn33> hmm maverick: i think i got my fix. look at this... http://blog.neofreko.com/index.php/2006/09/30/ntfs-3g-20070920-beta/
<Brydenn33> brb
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: So what exactly would you do to get a wiki page title returned to you by the bot ?
<rcarr> Anyone have any suggestions?
<DaSkreech> !wikiinfo ebuntu
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Then it simply return the wiki page URL ?  What if there are more than one ?
<DaSkreech> The best result
<DaSkreech> Sort of like I'm feeling lucky
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: If I file a bug/wishlist on LP will you comment on it and add to it ?
<DaSkreech> Ubotu is LPed?
<gnomefreak> yep
<Hawkwind> The world is on LP :P
<Lam_> how do i log into a samba shared folder in kde?
<DaSkreech> ha ha Sure
<jende_> Hawkwind: what kind of bug/wish is it?
<gnomefreak> if its official it goes through LP
<Brydenn33> hmm ok that didnt work all that well maverick
<Brydenn33> works for the time being
<Brydenn33> but when ya reboot its back to the same crap
<maverick> hmmm...
<maverick> i think i saw this somewhere once upon a time ....
<Brydenn33> yah did you see the link i posted about it?
<maverick> yep i did
<Brydenn33> ok
<livingdaylight> how to register with kubuntu forums?
<Brydenn33> yah i just dont get it
<Brydenn33> i didnt do the "touch" stuff
<BonBonTheJon> Lam_: when you start up konqueror, on the main page there should be an option for networked folders or something
<livingdaylight> type the letters/numbers in teh box plus
<Brydenn33> just the force option though maverick
<Brydenn33> and it said it force mounted the "dirty" volume hehe
<maverick> why don u try the touch thingy
<Lam_> BonBonTheJon: ok thanks. i'll look into that
<maverick> Dirty!! yeah lol
<Brydenn33> ok i will maverick
<maverick> do u think ur ntfs partiton needs a window scan?!!
<coreymon> guys
<coreymon> i am coreymob77
<coreymon> coreymon77
<Brydenn33> why would it need a windows scan maverick?
<coreymon> konversation messed and now i cant use my nick
<Brydenn33> and what does this mean btw... export PATH=$PATH:/sbin/
<coreymon> can soomeone please kick it
<jende_> coreymon: kickin' what?
<coreymon> coreymon77
<coreymon> which is my
<coreymon> me
<coreymon> konversation messed
<coreymon> and reset
<coreymon> so now i cant use my nick
<coreymon> until it gets kcked
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: https://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots/+bug/67634
<Hawkwind> coreymon: Use the nickserv ghost command
<Hawkwind> coreymon: If the nick is registered then you can ghost it and then switch nicks
<maverick> brydenn33: i guess u're getting ur self into more and mroe complex stuff and going far from the solution...
<maverick> i don know aht is PATH=$PATH:/sbin/
<Brydenn33> lol
<Brydenn33> well what is the solution :)
<coreymon77> thank you
<maverick> but i know u don't need to know it in ur solution
<jende_> Brydenn33: what's the prob?
<maverick> am trying to figure it out wiz you
<Brydenn33> jende_:  having problems with ntfs-3g
<Brydenn33> wont work like it says in the tutorials heh
<jende_> Brydenn33: and you're on Dapper or etchy?
<Brydenn33> edgy
<Brydenn33> the latest release
<LogicalDash> How can I get Edgy to work with my Intel ipw3945 wireless card?
<Brydenn33> you got an idea how to fix it jende_ :)
<jontec> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Karol84PL> DaScreech: I've just open every site that used to cause firefox problem and every one of them did not crash firefox - i have removed many of extensions before - maybe it helped.
<jende_> Brydenn33: not really, but I just read a few comments on ntfs-3g in several Kubuntu related forums and it seems to be thet the ntfs-3g support ist still kinda buggy. One said that he installed the ext3 support for Windows and solved his dramas that way
<Brydenn33> hmm
<Brydenn33> interesting
<Brydenn33> i'll keep messing with it i guess :)
<livingdaylight> the kubuntu forum is primitive compared to Ubuntu's forums
<jende_> Brydenn33: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html   hth
<livingdaylight> BonBonTheJon: isn't it past your bedtime?
<hazard_> how do I run a .jar file?
<JosefK> hazard_: java -jar *filename* ClassContainingMainFunction
<hazard_> ClassContainingMainFunction????
<JosefK> indeed, the class to use int main( void ) from
<JosefK> a jar file doesn't contain that kind of info
<JosefK> well, int main( char[]  args )
<JosefK> public static int main( char[]  args ) if you're being picky, but the idea's the same.
<hazard_> I'm lost.
<JosefK> you can try java -jar *jarname*, but afaik it'll give you an error about having nothing to run
<hazard_> I want to run a java application.
<hazard_> This: http://users.utu.fi/epmelo/releases/jhl-1.2.3-cnfe.zip
<hazard_> under kubuntu
<hazard_> (but I can't test it right now)
<JosefK> hazard_: did you try java -jar *jarname* ?
<JosefK> ah
<hazard_> Here I don't have a machine running kubuntu, when I'm at school since my laptop died, that's the only machine I have.
<hazard_> And having a hotline client would be nice.
<JosefK> just try java -jar *jarname*
<jende_> JosefK: How are ya?
<hazard_> I *know* it works under the jar launcher on OSX on this machine, but I have no idea about kubuntu.
<JosefK> hazard_: just do the above
<JosefK> jende_: pretty good, thanks, had a big family get-together down in birmingham today :) you?
<hazard_> I'll try later when I'm at my kubuntu-box.
<jende_> JosefK: I'm not to bad either...got the deal to mograte the server... :-)
<jende_> JosefK: I'm not to bad either...got the deal to migrate the server... :-)
<JosefK> jende_: congrats :)
<shulman> when edgy eft comes out, how do I go about migrating to it? Will it just show up as updates on adept?
<jende_> JosefK: thanks, mate...lets se how things will go, though. But shuldn't be a big deal...I hope
<JosefK> jende_: wish I could get something like that, I'm putting together a backup system using Zope, Python and Rsync for windows desktops atm :(
<JosefK> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jende_> JosefK: thats indees a bit of a hassle
<jende_> JosefK: thats indeed a bit of a hassle
<jende_> shulman: no, as it is an Upgrade
<dragonflyseven> Is there any easy way to get flash 9 working on edgy?
<jende_> dragonflyseven: yep
<jende_> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<shulman> jende_: so I just install from the CD and it will pick up my old settings?
<dragonflyseven> Like a command I could copy?
<JosefK> dragonflyseven: not _that_ easy
<dragonflyseven> Darn. Any instructions?
<jende_> shulman: nope, you just use apt, after modifying you sources.list
<JosefK> dragonflyseven: two secs, I might be able to put together a copy+paste one line to do it..
<shulman> jende_:  thanks
<dragonflyseven> josefK: thank you.
<jende_> shulman: do you need the easiest way to do it?
<shulman> jende_: I'm just trying to get a feel for how I will do this. Chances are I'll wait a week or  two after edgy eft comes out so any large bugs can get worked out
<JosefK> dragonflyseven: wget http://www.adobe.com/go/fp9_update_b1_installer_linuxplugin -O /tmp/flash.tar.gz; tar -xzvf /tmp/flash.tar.gz -C /tmp; mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins; cp /tmp/flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.55/libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<steven__> How do I stop Kubuntu / adebt from alerting me about a specific packet update?
<Laervian> help please
<Laervian> hi everyone :) :-P
<JosefK> dragonflyseven: then have Konqueror search for plugins from config (mozilla should pick it up automatically, I think...)
<rag> JosefK: hi Jose
<JosefK> hey rag
<cellofellow> steven_: I know that somehow you can "hold" a package so It wont upgrade. aptitude I think
<rag> JosefK, one for you , i know your are guru
<dragonflyseven> JosefK: Thank you so much. Do I need to restart?
<JosefK> dragonflyseven: nope
<jende> shulman: yes or no?
<shulman> jende: yes
<JosefK> rag: fire away *waits in dread*
<rag> JosefK, ;) i have a kubuntu, tomorrow for a customer, a laptop it stop!!!!
<Laervian> is there any reason applications like kopete and konversation do NOT have support for unicode characters such as e'? I get things like  every time I try to use those characters
<jende> shulman: I'll paste it to pastebin in a sec
<steven__> cellofellow: I've tried to hold it but it keeps on alerting me that i dhould update it
<rag> JosefK, it stop!!!  pof!
<JosefK> rag: ack :/ does it even boot?
<cellofellow> steven__: beats me then
<rag> JosefK, 3 times , ack?
<dragonflyseven> Um... When I try to watch a google video in Firefox, it is just a grey box.
<Laervian> have you installed flash?
<JosefK> rag: ack = general expression of disbelief/displeasure
<rag> JosefK, no on kde, it stop, pof , black screen and power off,
<cellofellow> dragonflyseven: flash version? 7 or 9beta?
<plugs> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<rag> JosefK, ok
<jende> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<dragonflyseven> I think the 9 beta.
<dragonflyseven> Yeah.
<JosefK> rag: that's the kind of thing you'd need to check logs for, maybe some faulty RAM? (run a memtest on it when it comes in)
<jende> shulman: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27888/
<rag> JosefK, ok i test ir
<rag> it
<JosefK> rag: other than that the standard things to check are booting with 'noacpi' or 'noapic nolapic', or checking for a combination of hibernation/clock problems
<steven__> Soneone here who knows how i stop Kubuntu /adebt from alerting med about a specific package update?
<dragonflyseven> So should I try rebooting?
<rag> JosefK: now it dont stop
<shulman> jende: Perfect. thanks!
<jende> shulman: no worries
<snikker> anyones has experience with vmware?
<JosefK> rag: it could even have been overheating trouble, unfortunately it's a bit general to diagnose :(
<plugs> how do i install a downloaded .deb?
<steven__> plugs:  dpkg -i <filename>
<jende> plugs: switch to a console and type sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<Hawkwind> plugs: sudo dpkg -i file.deb actually :P
<DaSkreech> Is edgy shipping with Flash 9?
<rag> JosefK, ok
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Nope
<jende> DaSkreech: nope
<rag> JosefK, thanks
<Laervian> plugs: open it with GDebi
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: There is debs for it though as Seveas built one
<DaSkreech> Blast
<DaSkreech> Backports?
<Laervian> noone knows for unicode support?
<Hawkwind> !flash9
<ubotu> Flash player 9 beta has been released. You can download it here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for edgy)
<cellofellow> DaSkreech: ubuntu never ships with flash anyways. propriety software.
<Hawkwind> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386)
<DaSkreech> How's that project going?
<Hawkwind> It's always in multiverse though which easy to get your hands on :)
<steven__> Soneone here who knows how i stop Kubuntu /adebt from alerting med about a specific package update?
<_knoppix> can i use automatix under kubuntu ?
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is an unsupported script that tries to automate the installation of some software. We don't provide support for it in the #ubuntu or #kubuntu channels, try #automatix thanks!
#kubuntu 2007-10-15
<hellcattrav> Ok Ive got rid of 1.5
<Scunizi> struct, once the right video driver is loaded, then get into desktop settings and remove the check marks on the specific effects, then install bryle. Unfortunatly I'm currently in a Dapper KDE session and not feisty right now so I can't guide you specifically.
<hellcattrav> and iin the folder there is wone labeled thunerbird and one labeled thunderbird-bin
<acomaco> hitmanWilly: i got pentium 4.
<hitmanWilly> p4...that's probably ddr2 then, unless its a laptop
<nosrednaekim> acomaco: probably DDR then
<compilerwriter> How has the Gutsy rc recently released been working for people?
<hitmanWilly> oh, sorry, yeah, regular ddr
<acomaco> Well i am going to buy ram..but i need to be sure..and i've never seen a ram like this :s
<nosrednaekim> compilerwriter: great.
<acomaco> they are WAAAAAAAAAy to thinn
<nosrednaekim> acomaco: is it a laptop?
<acomaco> nope
<hellcattrav> so what do i do now?
<nosrednaekim> hellcattrav: go into thunderbird-bin
<hellcattrav> how do i go into it?
<hellcattrav> open?
<hellcattrav> nosrednaekim: its not opening
<eljefe> how can i check the DMA settings on my new DVDR drive?  It is advertised to burn at 18x but is generally 4x (tops out at 8x but most is 4x)
<nosrednaekim> hellcattrav: oh... you mean there are two executables or two folders?
<acomaco> nosrednaekim: ? you don't know? =)
<nosrednaekim> acomaco: then its ddr.
<Scunizi> eljefe, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28788&highlight=enable+dma
<struct> Scunizi: but there is no way such as in ubuntu where you can just enable desktop effect right?
<struct> Scunizi: you have to install beryl etc...?
<Scunizi> yep.
<acomaco> nosrednaekim: serched for compaq desktop and found some info bout the computer.. it's HP 1GB PC3200 (DDR 400MHz) DIMM: Grantsdale 915G/GV
<Scunizi> struct, well.. i take that back.. there are some built in desktop effects.. but I'm new to playing with kde vs gnome..
<acomaco> or lol its DDR XD
<struct> ok
<struct> it doesnt really matter to me that much
<struct> I dont use ubuntu
<struct> I was just thinking of my customers
<Scunizi> If you have an ati card.. well.. I've really had problems with that.. nvidia worked great for me.
<acomaco> nosrednaekim: wierd thing is that i got a ddr memory that doesnt fit..
<nosrednaekim> huh
<acomaco> nosrednaekim: i have a old computer with DDR ram..and i tried to "improve" my new.. but the old one was to big..
<nosrednaekim> acomaco: sure its not DIMM?
<eljefe> Scunizi: is that a good idea, to add that stuff?  why isn't it in by default?
<Scunizi> need some edo memory.. I've got a several 4meg chips?  :)
<acomaco> nosrednaekim: Hmm i tought dimm for the brand :P whats the diffrence?
<mike-kubuntu> is kde4 gonna be in gutsy?
<acomaco> dimm stood for the brand**
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubuntu: not by default, but yes
<Scunizi> eljefe, I don't know.. if you add it you can always turn it off.
<Scunizi> mike-kubuntu, no
<nosrednaekim> acomaco: DIMM was the older type
<mike-kubuntu> Scunizi: how about compiz-fusion?
<Scunizi> I think so.
<acomaco> nosrednaekim: okey..lol :p
<struct> nosrednaekim: whats the newer type?
<acomaco> nosrednaekim: kinda wierd since i got a "newer" computer than the old one..
<eljefe> Scunizi: the " sudo hdparm -I /dev/***" command doesn't want to work for my /dev/cdrom /dev/sdc /dev/cdrw or whatever else I try..
<mafe> kubuntu en espal?
<nosrednaekim> es
<eljefe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Scunizi> !dma | eljefe
<eljefe> nope
<Scunizi> I guess there's no bot here..
<eljefe> !dma
<struct> acomaco: dimm is a type of ram
<ubotu> eljefe: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<eljefe> ah HA
<acomaco> struct: hehe okey
<struct> acomaco: dual inline memory module
<Scunizi> eljefe, sorry.. i'm at a loss for more info on it.. have you tried the forums?
<nosrednaekim> eljefe: if you are on a laptop, the speed might be limited by your Hard-drives read
<acomaco> struct: how good is it compared to DDR?
<Minataku> Back
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@amarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-ops]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<Minataku> Check your dmesg
<gnomefreak> struct: caps
<gnomefreak> stdin: caps
<Minataku> Make sure that it's detecting your chipset correctly
<saeed> hi all
<Minataku> It's possible it's unsupported/weird/support isn't included by default
<stdin> gnomefreak: I did, script lower cased it
<eljefe> nosrednaekim: thanks, but its a desktop.  all are SATA drives... looking more into it tho, thanks for the support Scunizi
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> stdin: hmmm
<Scunizi> eljefe, np
<Minataku> Which may very well cause it to work, but fall back to something like PIO0
<Minataku> lol
<struct> acomaco: ddr memory are a type of dimm memory
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@amarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-ops]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-ops]  by stdin
<Minataku> stdin: ???
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-ops]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-10-37.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by stdin
<stdin> ahh!
<Minataku> I don't think it's case sensitive, at any rate
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@AMarigot-102-1*!#ubuntu-ops]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<acomaco> struct: okey i'll just unplugg my memory and take it to vendor and tell him "1gb memory looking like this"
<Minataku> Or at the very least, it SHOULDN'T be
<Minataku> But then this IRCd is so backwards-ass, who knows
<struct> acomaco: should be a sticker on your memory module that tells you what it is
<stdin> Minataku: just in case ;)
<eljefe> nosrednaekim and Scunizi, what does it mean when there are three lines given as output: IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit) / readonly     =  0 (off) / readahead    = 256 (on)
<gnomefreak> ty stdin
<nosrednaekim> eljefe: what command did you get that from?
<eljefe> sudo hdparm -v /dev/scd0
<Minataku> I said to check your dmesg for info on it
<struct> acomaco: 1GB PC-3200 DDR 400 for example
<Minataku> But if you want to ignore me, that's fine too, I'll go back to whatever I was doing
<nosrednaekim> eljefe: anything in there about "using_dma?
<eljefe> nope
<nosrednaekim> eljefe: odd.. there is for me.
<eljefe> nosrednaekim:  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<eljefe> that is the fourth line
<nosrednaekim> of course... I have a ATA drive.
<eljefe> ah
<eljefe> going to make a big difference?
<Minataku> Practically all devices use DMA
<eljefe> does SATA not use DMA?
<eljefe> mm ok
<Minataku> SATA most definitely WILL
<eljefe> i would think so
<Minataku> Unless the chipset is weird/unsupported
<Minataku> Otherwise it's stuck using one of the PIO modes, which YES, will make a fricking MASSIVE difference
<acomaco> struct: okey
<acomaco> struct: thx
<eljefe> not sure, its the onboard SATA controller for the moboard, not sure what it is
<Minataku> I said, check dmesg output
<Minataku> It should say what it is or quite possibly say it doesn't know and is using some universal fallback
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*n=wii@*.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<eljefe> Minataku: I should check the dmesg?  i don't know if it'll be there anymore, lemme check tho
<eljefe> no
<hads> Dolphin is installed and used by default on Gutsy correct?
<Minataku> It should be there
<nosrednaekim> hads: yup
<Minataku> Unless the machine has very heavy kernel ring buffer traffic or has been on for several years
<hads> I think I just found a relatively annoying bug in it.
<Daisuke_Ido> imo, dolphin *is* a relatively annoying bug :\
<nosrednaekim> hads: which is.....
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: :)
<Minataku> Daisuke-Ido: What is it?
<hads> If anyone has it installed I'd appreciate a confirmation.
<Scunizi> eljefe, here's another referance.. http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/20/cd-rom-drive-too-slow/
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: dolphin.
<nosrednaekim> hads: I do... that is the problem?
<Minataku> DURRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<nosrednaekim> *what
<Minataku> I already knew that much
<Minataku> >:|
<hellcattrav> whats dolphin?
<nosrednaekim> !dolphin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolphin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> its a filemanager !
<Daisuke_Ido> Minataku: i just said that dolphin is a bug
<nosrednaekim> ahh!
<nosrednaekim> lol
<eljefe> dolphin is the new file browser for KDE
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> They finally retired Konq?
<eljefe> no
<Daisuke_Ido> nah, it's still there
<eljefe> just for the newbs
<hads> nosrednaekim: In a directory with a large number of subdirs, scroll down past the first 'page' and then try to drag a subdir to a different subdir. It seems to report the drop target which would be on the first 'page'.
<Daisuke_Ido> but dolphin's the default
<Minataku> Too bad they replaced it with another needless reimplementation
<blendtux> is it not good Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> i personally don't like it
<Daisuke_Ido> but a lot of people seem to
<eljefe> i like some of it, but only seen screenshots so i don't REALLY know
<Daisuke_Ido> so like everything in linux, it comes down to personal preference
<Minataku> Daisuke-Ido: Sorry, BTW, didn't mean to snap at you
<Minataku> lol
<nosrednaekim> the kde4 version is awesome
<eljefe> maybe that is it
<blendtux> not only with linux, but with everything
<eljefe> kde4 seems pretty awesome but it'll be a bit
<blendtux> but from a technical point of view is there something wrong with dolphin
<Daisuke_Ido> blendtux: not really
<nosrednaekim> hads: i'm not getting you..
<Daisuke_Ido> in feisty it didn't handle mounted drives properly for me
<hads> nosrednaekim: I'm probably not explaining very well. Let me try again.
<nosrednaekim> hads: ah! I see!
<nosrednaekim> hads: DEFINATELY a bug.
<eljefe> well, I give up on the DVD / DMA thing.  and since no one in #ubuntu+1 seems to want to help me test the upgrader, I'll just hope for better luck when I reinstall in a few days.  thanks all, off to make some dinner
<nosrednaekim> hads: go to #kubuntu-devel and report there.
<hads> nosrednaekim: Thanks for the confirm, I'll post it up.
<hads> OK, even better.
<nosrednaekim> eljefe: you could just use the command line updater
<eljefe> nosrednaekim: I don't really care about the upgrade, I want to bug test :)
<nosrednaekim> ah... well seems the upgrader itself is buggy ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> well, back to java lab
<Daisuke_Ido> i have...  4 hours and 48 minutes to finish and submit this
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Ido: have fun
<Daisuke_Ido> it'll take me about 30 minutes max :)
<eljefe> ok
<nosrednaekim> eljefe: believe me... you're not the only one :)
<Audriil> This is the help channel, right?
<blendtux> yes it is Audriil
<Audriil> I've got a bit of a problem...
<hellcattrav> are sources list in ubuntu similar to livna repos in fedora? is it the same concept?
<hellcattrav> as in where you get packages from?
<Roey> for an NVidia GeForce4 Ti4200, where do I get the GLX drivers from?
<hellcattrav> and I'm correct in that you can't mix them?
<Audriil> Can someone tell me how to fix my dual monitors?
<hellcattrav> even thoughGNOME in both has add/remove software?
<Scunizi> Roey, you should be able to get the Gforce drivers in synaptic.
<nosrednaekim> Roey: repositories
<Scunizi> Roey, sorry.. adept..
<Roey> Scunizi:  na, doesn't work.  I need the legacy drivers, and Kubuntu/Ubuntu messes up with them.
<Roey> nosrednaekim, Scunizi:  where can I get the drivers off NVidia's site?
<nosrednaekim> Roey: don't
<Scunizi> Roey, strange I thought the legacy driver were still in there.
<Roey> nosrednaekim:  I've tried a billion+1 times already with the packages; they don't work.
<Roey> it's like
<Roey> I could spend money on a newer card
<Roey> but then
<Audriil> Can someone help me fix twinveiw?
<Roey> I'd need a power lead for it
<Roey> and all my power leads are going to other things.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@AMarigot-102-1-9-150.w80-8.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<enix> im am trying to use winpopup via kopete, it keeps asking me if my samba server is running. i have no problem doing file transfers, or browsing network, ant ideas?
<Roey> Also, I don't have a 400W power supply, so I'd need to change that, too.
<Roey> And then I'd need to reconnect my motherboard.
<Roey> It's such a bloody mess.
<Audriil> Dual monitor.  Don't work.  Someone help, please?
<nosrednaekim> Roey: you don't need a power lead for most cards
<bigbhai> hello
<Roey> nosrednaekim:  I'm just looking for a fast NVidia AGP card
<Roey> that doesn't require a 400W power supply.
<Roey> I have an antec trupower350
<nosrednaekim> Roey: look on www.newegg.com they have some cheap older cards that are still really nice
<Audriil> Does someone know how to make twinview recognize the fact that a computer has two monitors? (i.e. so it maximizes to one, rather than both)
<Scunizi> Roey, the 6200's have gone way down in price but I don't know if they require a seperate pwr connector.
<Scunizi> Audriil, so you want one large screen? or two unique screens?
<Audriil> Thank you!
<Audriil> I don't want two discrete X server screens
<Audriil> simply for my display manager to regonize that there are two screens
<Audriil> Now when I maximize a winodw, it maximizes across both screens
<nosrednaekim> Scunizi: we got some 7200's which don't need power...
<Audriil> (using twinview, nvidia 7600 GT)
<Roey> nosrednaekim:  I don't knwo which ones
<Roey> that's the problem.
<Roey> But anyway
<Audriil> Twinview worked in that sense before I reinstalled,; now it doesn't.
<Roey> nosrednaekim, Scunizi:  this worked fine a little while ago.
<nosrednaekim> Roey: ok...let me see
<Scunizi> Ok.. twinview is the issue.. and not the right thing to use.. look into xinerama to accomplish that.. however with the new gutsy, I've read that xinerama won't be avilable only xrandr
<Roey> All I need is the GLX driver.
<Roey> I don't really wanna psend more money on an issue that's just a software issue.
<Audriil> Twinview worked fine for me before, just changed now.
<Scunizi> nosrednaekim, are they agp? or pci?
<nosrednaekim> Scunizi: hummm not sure. maybe pci-x
<Scunizi> nosrednaekim, the agp versions need the extra boost.. I have a 6600 oc. and had to bump my pwr supply..
<Audriil> It worked when I ran ubuntu, and ceased to work with kubuntu.
<nosrednaekim> ah... ok
<Audriil> Although it may be because of all the configuration I did in GNOME
<enix> im am trying to use winpopup via kopete, it keeps asking me if my samba server is running. i have no problem doing file transfers, or browsing network, ant ideas?
<Audriil> I forget how I got it to work; it just did when I ran nVidia conf
<Audriil> ...in ubuntu, that is.
<Scunizi> Audriil, could be.. I got it working last year on gnome but have since replaced my crt's with 1 lcd and I can't remember the specifics.
<Audriil> hmm
<Scunizi> Audriil, there is a setup think in kubuntu for activating 2 monitors.. have you looked at that?
<Audriil> I run both LCDs, but one through a analog to igital adaptor
<Audriil> geforce 7600 has one analog out and one digital out.
<hellcattrav> hey in synaptic i tried getting clamav and got errors
<Scunizi> Audriil, same with my 6600
<hellcattrav> has anyone else encounterd this?
<Scunizi> hellcattrav, you have a virus... :) (kidding.. just kidding)
<Audriil> I can activate them fine, Scunizi, I just can't get them to be seen as seperate monitors.
<hellcattrav> and on clamav website it mentions that its a mail scanner, is there another scanner to run antivirus on?
<hellcattrav> or am i thinking to deep about this?
<nosrednaekim> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Scunizi> Audriil, I understand.. sorry..
<nosrednaekim> hellcattrav: all you really need is a good firewall,
<Audriil> I did manage to get my linux infect once, actually.
<Audriil> It was quite difficult...
<nosrednaekim> Audriil: how?
<Audriil> Went to a virus archive site, and downloaded all 10 linux viruses....
<Scunizi> nosrednaekim, maybe he want to keep his Win$ friends clean with his emails... that's why I use it.
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<nosrednaekim> Audriil: lol
<Audriil> Basically the only was
<Audriil> way*
<hellcattrav> yer
<Audriil> Did some one time damage; just hasd to run Fsck once
<Audriil> So you don't know how to fix the problem, Scunizi?
<Scunizi> Audriil, sorry no.
<Audriil> I think I'll just see if I can get it to work in ubuntu (reinstall and dual boot), then see if what I did there can apply to kde, Scunizi.
<Audriil> Anyways, thanks for trying, Scunizi.
<Scunizi> Audriil, how bout sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Scunizi> then just change sessions?
<underdog5004> so, is there a reason I can't have 2 network interfaces up at once? I have ppp0 active, but I also want to use eth0 for my lan...any way to get this to work?
<Minataku> AV software is best used for things like Windows programs to run in WINE
<Minataku> Why deal with minor problems when you can avoid them instead?
<Audriil> gah, no.  I get app cluttering and stuff, Scunizi.
<nosrednaekim> underdog5004: yeah there is..
<underdog5004> which is?
<Scunizi> Audriil, i know what you mean.. that's what I do.. good luck!
<Audriil> I hate having two DE's installed with their associated packages, Scunizi.
<Audriil> Thanks, Scunizi.
<Scunizi> np
<underdog5004> ugh, 17 second ping
<Audriil> I don't suppose anyone else would know how to fix a problem with twinview?
<Scunizi> Audriil, try #ubuntu.. might apply.
<underdog5004> nosrednaekim, what's the reason? or if you meant solution, what's the solution?
<Audriil> k, I'll try that, Scunizi.
<nosrednaekim> underdog5004: not sure ;) google it.
<underdog5004> lol
<Audriil> How do I change channels?
<underdog5004> thanks
<nosrednaekim> underdog5004: it can be done... I have seen people doing it before,but I don't personally know
<Scunizi> Audriil, /join #ubuntu
<Audriil> thanks
<underdog5004> ok...bummer
<underdog5004> my dsl modem went out, and I'm stuck on dialup...but I also want to watch movies that're on my server...boo hoo
<Audriil> Hey, does anyone know how to fix nVidia Twinview related problems?
<Scunizi> underdog5004, when you find the answer you're going to need to think about whether or not you want to provide the lan internet access through your machine..
<underdog5004> Audriil, #ubuntu-effects , maybe
<Audriil> k
<underdog5004> yeah...I don't think so...it's slow enough with just one machine...
<Audriil> underdog5004, It's not joining that channel when I type /join #ubuntu-effects
<sstchur> using Dolphin for the first time, and I keep getting this: "Unable to save bookmarks in /home/sstchur/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml."  Anyone know why?
<nosrednaekim> sstchur: are you on gutsy?
<Scunizi> underdog5004, although I think you can manually flip back and forth between the two nics, if you're on the lan I wonder if you can bind the other nick to certain apps only, like FF, update etc..
<Audriil> underdog5004, oops, nevermind.
<underdog5004> Scunizi, when I bring up eth0, ppp0 goes down until I ifdown eth0
<Scunizi> underdog5004, that would be understandable..
<nosrednaekim> underdog5004: what are you using to bring them up and down?
<Scunizi> underdog5004, do you want the machines on the Lan to have internet access?
<sstchur> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> sstchur: well support for that is officailly on #ubuntu+1.HOWEVER  I can help you here.
<underdog5004> nosrednaekim, sudo ifup/ifdown eth0
<nosrednaekim> underdog5004: use "ifconfig eth0 up"
<sstchur> nosrednaekim: oh ok... sorry
<underdog5004> Scunizi, no, I don't care about that, I just want to have my box recognize my lan AND be able to go online simultaneously
<underdog5004> nosrednaekim, unfortunately, I'm downloading a 42Mb file...can't really test anything right now
<nosrednaekim> sstchur: try running this "kate /home/sstchur/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml"
<nosrednaekim> underdog5004: lol.
<Scunizi> underdog5004, why not use the router as the interface for all and disable internet access to the remaining machines in the router? I'd be a little easier.
<snowdonkey> Is there a way to see which folders are taking up the most space on my system?
<underdog5004> nosrednaekim, nvm, tested it, and it looks good! thank you!
<underdog5004> Scunizi, I'm on _dial_ _up_, ha ha
<nosrednaekim> snowdonkey: yeah... there is a disk usage program somewhere.
<nosrednaekim> underdog5004: so am I:)
<underdog5004> nosrednaekim, hmm, I did the ifconfig eth0 up, but it didn't grab an IP...
<Scunizi> underdog5004, ouch.. with an internal modem or external hooked to your machine with an ethernet cable?
<nosrednaekim> underdog5004: "sudo dhclient eth0"
<underdog5004> Scunizi, internal
<Scunizi> underdog5004, you're really making this tough.. :)
<snowdonkey> nosrednaekim: Thanks, apparently the command is "du".
<nosrednaekim> snowdonkey: well there is THAT way too
<snowdonkey> nosrednaekim: hehe
<billytwowilly> and software raid gurus here? I have a raid 5 array that has 4 300 GB hard drives in it and I want to replace them with 4 500 GB drives. I think I can do this with the grow command by pulling out one hard drive at a time and rebuilding the array on 300 GB partitions on the 500 GB drives, then growing the reiserfs partition, but I'm not sure how exactly to do this..
<nosrednaekim> yikes!
<Scunizi> billytwowilly, might be worth asking in #ubuntu-server
<billytwowilly> heh, the number of ubuntu channels is exploding;)
<billytwowilly> thanks.
<Scunizi> np
<feierfox> hi hi
<holycow> hey guys
<nosrednaekim> hi feierfox
<holycow> i installed kde from repos ... the instructions in the topic didn't work
<feierfox> if i download the kubuntu RC now, will it be the same as the official release?
<holycow> does anyone know how to give kde4 a try?
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<holycow> i mean i installed kde4
<holycow> no stop that shit
<holycow> those fucking instructions are wrong
<holycow> they don't work
<nosrednaekim> umm yeah they do.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<holycow> whatever
<holycow> i'm not interested in wha tyou have to say
<holycow> i'm hoping to chat with people that have it working on latest guts ... within say the last couple of weeks
<LjL> holycow: perhaps you aren't, but how many times have i kicked you before because of language?
<holycow> LjL: that wasn't for you actually
<holycow> the kick was within policy, i accept it
<nosrednaekim> holycow:umm I have it working RIGHT NOW.
<LjL> holycow, but then again, kubuntu.org *does* explain how to make it work. what do you expect people to tell you, unless you explain exactly *what* you're stuck on?
<holycow> LjL: sure, except it doesn't work ... let me pop open that page again
<nosrednaekim> !doesn'twork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<LjL> holycow: ok, it doesn't work, but does it deserve such a reaction? you asked "how to make it work" without specifying, you can only get that factoid from any reasonable person
* nosrednaekim loves that one
<holycow> LjL: i just hate arrogant people that don't wait for one to finish explaining
<LjL> !enter | holycow... :-)
<ubotu> holycow... :-): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<holycow> in any  case kdebase-workspace refuses to install
<LjL> when you hit enter, one assumes you're finished explaining
<holycow> LjL: oh please, stop right now
<nosrednaekim> holycow: ah! what is the error?
<holycow> you aren't in any position to lecture me on how to type
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* nosrednaekim thinks a ban is in order
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net]  by LjL
<LjL> yes i am
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nosrednaekim> so let it be written so let it be done ;)
<jim__r> I'm trying to compile a program but get the following message. Any idea where the config file its looking for is: could not find any of CONFIG=, kernelconfig, /proc/config.gz or /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-386/build/.config, /usr/src/linux-2.6.20-16-386/.config or /usr/src/linux/.config
<jim__r> please provide a valid 2.6 linux kernel config file
<nosrednaekim> jim__r: run "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<jim__r> noserednaekim : I already have that installed
<nosrednaekim> jim__r: odd.
<nosrednaekim> what program are you trying to compile?
<jim__r> it is dmx4linux
<nosrednaekim> which does..
<jim__r> sorry , its software that allows one to control lights if you have the correct gizmo attached to your computer
<jim__r> could it just be looking in the wrong place for that config file
<nosrednaekim> jim__r: yeah... could be. might try asking on their dev mailinglist.
<jim__r> do you know where the linux kernel config file lives with kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> jim__r: odd... I have that config file..
<jim__r> strange where is it on ur machine
<nosrednaekim>  /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-386/build/.config
<nosrednaekim> but I am running gutsy.
<nosrednaekim> well rather.. its in 2.6.22, but you get the idea
<jim__r> ok I'm on feisty, maybe I can download it?
<jim__r> cd /lib/modules
<nosrednaekim> jim__r: just a sec. let me try to find which package owns that file
<jim__r> oops meant to be the terminal
<jim__r> nosrednaekin: Thanks a lot
<NickPresta> I have a /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/build/.config file on Feisty, if it matters.
<jim__r> hmm , I have one also under my generic kernels but not under the 386 kernel
<nosrednaekim> jim__r:ah... I was looking in generic..
<jim__r> so wonder why its not also under 386 tree
<nosrednaekim> odd
<jim__r> I downloaded the 386 kernel after having problems with the SMP kernel
<nosrednaekim> dpkg doesn't list a package that contains that file.
<jim__r> ok guess I'll have to go file hunting
<jim__r> I wonder if i can use the generic file?
* nosrednaekim wonders how people screw up their systems
<jim__r> ya if I do it ,It would just be to compile, then it would be gone
<nosrednaekim> BRB
<Audriil> Can someone help? My windows maximize to both monitors...
<DARKGuy> hey guys, is there a reason why everytime I put a CD/DVD in my drive, a directory with the CD/DVD's label is created instead of being mounted in /media/cdrom (or /media/cdrom0) but instead in /media/MYCDLABEL - is there a way to revert it to the original behaviour?
<Audriil> What's the KDE equivalent of metacity --replace?
<Audriil> I tried QT --replace; it didn't work
<Audriil> My window decorator just segfaulted
<Audriil> How does one upgrade to gutsy from fiesty? (through the terminal)
<Audriil> Does anyone here know how to dist upgrade (to gutsy) in the terminal?
<LjL> !gutsy > Audriil    (Audriil, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Audriil> <LjL> Sorry, my window manager seqfaulted; had to quit konversation
<Audriil> <LjL> I missed the PM
<LjL> !gutsy > Audriil    (Audriil, see the private message from Ubotu)
<feierfox> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<feierfox> ah
<feierfox> i mean
<feierfox> !feierfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feierfox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<feierfox> \o/
<Audriil> <LjL> I missed the PM
<LjL> Audriil: i've sent it again
<LjL> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Audriil> <LjL> nvm, sorry
<Audriil> <LjL> I thought that it would pertain to feisty, as I want to know the *fiesty* command which one uses to dist-upg, not the *gutsy* one.
<Audriil> <LjL> How about you just tell me. please?
<LjL> Audriil: nope, upgrading to gutsy is a gutsy question, especially since gutsy is still experimental software
<LjL> we aren't encouraging people to use it, unless they are very well aware it should only be used for testing and bug hunting, and prepared to have it mess up everything
<LjL> which is why #ubuntu+1 is there
<Audriil> <LjL> Really?  Even though said command is executed in fiesty?
<LjL> Audriil, yes
<Audriil> <LjL> Even though it's less than a week to release?
<LjL> yes
<LjL> an update could easily break X in a week.
<Audriil> <LjL> Even though... damn, I'm all out of "even though"'s....
<LjL> Audriil, just ask in #ubuntu+1, not that hard
<Audriil> <LjL> I did... just waiting, now.
<seth> Audriil, just go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Audriil> <seth> Thanks
<seth> cheers
<seth> Audriil, you forgot "even though it's pointless for people to arbitrarily withhold information when you only have a simple question" :P
<dick-richardson> I swapped sound cards and the new one works w/no configuring. do I need to run 'depmod -a' or anything?
<Audriil> <seth> >_>
<LjL> seth: it's not pointless. people in #ubuntu+1 have actually *tried* the stuff, we (as a rule of thumb) haven't.
<maybebaby> hi
<hellcattrav> Oi ive gotten Thunderbird 1.5 installed and added my gmail account with the gmail help from google..but its not receiving messages
<maybebaby> does anyone have kde4 working on gutsy? the instructions in the topic don't work
<dick-richardson> maybebaby: try ubuntu+1
<maybebaby> thats gutsy more specifically rather than kde ... they don't know
<pestilence> when i click on links in akregator, it opens links in firefox.  but for some reason, firefox has started grabbing focus when i click on links in akregator.  this is really annoying.  does anybody know how to fix this?
<dick-richardson> not sure,either :/
<hellcattrav> erm...hey how do i get thunderbird 2.0?
<hellcattrav> is it in the repos?
<DaSkreech> maybebaby: #kubuntu-devel
<maybebaby> if you are using gutsy it is hellcattrav
<hellcattrav> feisty
<maybebaby> wait for gutsy
<DaSkreech> !info thunderbird
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.13-0ubuntu0.7.04 (feisty), package size 10660 kB, installed size 29752 kB
<Minataku> Heya, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> !info mozilla-thunderbird gutsy
<nosrednaekim> maybebaby: I have it working.
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Transition package for mozilla-thunderbird rename. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 58 kB, installed size 104 kB
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Yo!
<hellcattrav> ok..cos im trying out GNU/PGP and am wanting to learn to to include it with emails...
<hellcattrav> apperantly thunderbird 2.0 has something to do with this?
<nosrednaekim> hellcattrav: you need the enigma plugin for thunderbird
<hellcattrav> yer
<hellcattrav> nosrednaekim:  thats it..but it works for 2.0+ only
<pestilence> hellcattrav: i am pretty sure you can encrypt emails in the version of thunderbird in fiesty
<nosrednaekim> hellcattrav: ah...well, as I said before, go to www.getdeb.net and get 2.0
<pestilence> or edgy.  or dapper.  or warty.
<pestilence> if it doesn't work in thunderbird, use evolution
<pestilence> i know it has worked in evolution for a LONG time
<pestilence> it's even in the FAQ
<pestilence> http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/faq#use_encrypt
<DaSkreech> maybebaby: Over here :)
<Minataku> Who wants a funny picture to offset this slow Sunday night?
<Minataku> http://fchan.us/src/c_1191729730451_firefox_plugins.jpg
<Minataku> Enjoy :3
* DaSkreech looks at Minataku
<Minataku> What?
<DaSkreech> Should I just ignore the you must be over 18 to see this site page?
<nosrednaekim> I think the point was to look at Minataku'sLINK
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> The picture is safe
<Minataku> There are sections on the site that are adult-oriented
<Minataku> "c" isn't one of them
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: It redirects me to a disclaimer page that says I must be 18 or over
<Minataku> That's funny
<DaSkreech> XXX is?
<Minataku> It seems to work for most people
<Minataku> Sans-redirect
<DaSkreech> Maybe My KDE is just smarter
<Minataku> That's how I got the link, direct to the picture
<Minataku> DaSkreech: Like I said, the site has sections that are both clean and adult
<Minataku> The link is to a picture from a clean section
<nosrednaekim> adding a whole new meaning to the defination of KDE as "user/family friendly"
<Minataku> Or censorship-laden
<DaSkreech> Ah C for clean
<Minataku> Which would be so totally against the Linux philosophy
<Minataku> It's actually C for Cute, I believe
* nosrednaekim thinks that could describe some other things..
<Minataku> No, it is Clean
<Minataku> My bad
<Minataku> I haven't gone there in a while
<Minataku> lol
<DaSkreech> Minataku: http://www.cracked.com/jp/net02.gif
<Minataku> Nice picture. (It's busted)
<Minataku> Come to think of it, "Clean" is the ONLY truly worksafe board there
<Minataku> Oh well, the link is to a picture that's clean, that's the point
<Minataku> lol
<GuHHH> how can i make my system boot by network?
<Minataku> !pxe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Grrr
<Minataku> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Minataku> You stupid bot
<Minataku> !diskless
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Minataku> Oh, screw you, ubotu
<Minataku> Ignore me...
* Minataku walks off grumbling
<Minataku> Sorry. X3
<Minataku> I'm incredibly bored tonight, is all
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Play with the Amarok bot
<DaSkreech> It's actually made to play back
<Minataku> Is it smarter?
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Say, DaSkreech, did you actually get to the picture?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<Minataku> That's all? :P
<Minataku> I mean, I didn't draw it, but come on, comment... I'M BORED
<Minataku> >.<
<Minataku> There aren't even people asking for help
<Minataku> Sort of
<Minataku> GuHHH: PCs typically use a method called "PXE" for network booting
<Minataku> But if the systems have disks, why bother with it?
<blackpanther> hello...i was wondering if anyone could give any information on a zyxel p-623r-t1 router with kununtu...relating to drivers?
<DaSkreech> cause you want a network boot from a server ?
<Minataku> PCs are frickin' ABYSMAL for such tasks
<stdin> blackpanther: router?? routers don't need drivers
<Minataku> They were always meant to local boot, and, like many features bodged onto PCs, network booting is a disgusting hack
<blackpanther> stdin: kbuntu is not picking up the router
<Minataku> blackpanther: This router, does it have an HTTP interface?
<Minataku> If so, hook it up as a standalone device and use that
<blackpanther> stdin: yes
<Minataku> Likely, there won't be any way for you to connect to it via USB or somesuch, given it'll more than likely have a proprietary interface for such
<Minataku> Accessing it should be as easy as hooking up the ethernet cable and typing the IP address of the router into a browser
<GuHHH> Minataku: i want to boot it remotely
* genii sips a coffee
<Minataku> GuHHH: You're using it as a diskless workstation?
<GuHHH> Minataku: no
<nosrednaekim> (which should be 192.168.0.1)
<jdong> GuHHH: or do you just want to turn it on remotely?
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: Not always
<GuHHH> jdong: yeah, sorry... turn it on :)
<Minataku> Which is why I didn't specify
<Minataku> Some use 192.168.0.0
<Minataku> Some use other LAN-reserved addresses
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: whoops... its 1.1 ;)
<Minataku> In fact, mine you can tell it to use whatever you want
<jdong> GuHHH: what you would be looking for is Wake-on-LAN then
<GuHHH> jdong: how can i do it?
* nosrednaekim has a WRT54GL
* Minataku has a DI-614+
<nosrednaekim> it has to be in your BIOS
<jdong> GuHHH: you need both a wake-on-LAN client, and to have Wake-on-LAN enabled on the target computer
<Minataku> The old version
<Minataku> ARM7 and two antennas
<jdong> GuHHH: instructions for activating wake-on-LAN vary from hardware to hardware
<Minataku> vs the new one, ARM9 with one antenna
<GuHHH> jdong: okay, but how can i wake it up?
<GuHHH> hmmm
<Minataku> Not that it matters, both are EoL
<Minataku> lol
<jdong> GuHHH: where will you be waking it up from? Same computer? Across the internet?
<jdong> GuHHH: by same computer, I eant to say same network
<GuHHH> jdong: same network
<jdong> !info wakeonlan | GuHHH
<jdong> try that package
<GuHHH> computer 1 -> router -> computer2
<ubotu> guhhh: wakeonlan: Sends 'magic packets' to wake-on-LAN enabled ethernet adapters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.41-6 (feisty), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB
<GuHHH> jdong: thanks
<GuHHH> :)
<jdong> not a problem
* DaSkreech spikes genii's coffee
<genii> DaSkreech: Might not be a bad idea, as I'm at home and not work :)
<rrittenhouse> I won a book  - "Foundations of Qt Development" (by Apress) - I am not a KDE guy but im wondering if anybody here would happen to have another book to trade for it...? Maybe a GTK book or Python.. something more suited for me.
<nosrednaekim> rrittenhouse: try #kubuntu-devel
<rrittenhouse> k thx
<DaSkreech> or #kde-devel
<blackpanther> stdin & minataku: thanks for the help...we think it might be a network card issue rather than a router issue
<nosrednaekim> indeed
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> No problem
<kimian> #NZBsRus
<dorkface> Say I wanted to make  a kubuntu live CD, do I just have to burn the .iso to a CD, or are there other files/programs that I would need?
<jdong> dorkface: what do you mean? Burn a Kubuntu ISO you downloaded, or actually customize the CD's contents?
<dorkface> I mean so that it acts like a Live CD.  Whenever I got ubuntu cd's from my teacher, there was a live cd, and install CD, so I assumed that the proccess of creation was different
<nosrednaekim> the liveCD is now the same as the install CD
<dorkface> ah, ok
<dorkface> thanks
<nosrednaekim> of course, there is the alternate installer.
<dorkface> ??
<nosrednaekim> for crazy things like RAID and such
<dorkface> ah, I don't need that then
<nosrednaekim> and if you have problemswith your graphics card with the liveCD
<Les_Caesars> hey. I've got a problem. I recently took my hard drive out, put it in an enclosure, failed to prevent it from rattling, and put it back in. Now, for some odd reason, my resolution is only 1024 by 768!
<Les_Caesars> I want 1280by 1024 back. How?
<blahblahblah> Les_Caesars sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Les_Caesars> blahblahblah: is there another way to do it? Everything works, and I just want to change the resolution. reconfiguring xorg would mess up a whole bunch of stuff
<xevious> Les_Caesars: system settings -> monitor & display, check that your monitor is correctly defined
<ekrengel> Les_Caesars: you dont have to reconfigure the whole thing, you can just add the resolution into your xorg.conf
<ekrengel> just edit the file
<Les_Caesars> ekrengel: I tried. But it doesn't show up in the GUI control panels...
<fjpm> hi guys
<nosrednaekim> fjpm: hey
<ekrengel> Les_Caesars: can you do a pastebin of it?
<Les_Caesars> yeah
<Les_Caesars> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<fjpm> i wanna know if any of u have the answer to my problem..well i recently install kubuntu on my laptop a gateway mt3423 but i don't have sound and wireless
<fjpm> any idea how to solve it?
<Les_Caesars> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40670/
<Les_Caesars> @ ekrengel
* technodork love ubuntu :D
<ekrengel> hmm yeh it looks right
<ekrengel> did you restart x?
<ekrengel> and still dont see it?
<fjpm> no
<Les_Caesars> yeah
<ekrengel> you could try taking out the other resolutions, so its just 1280x1024
<ekrengel> but that might mess it up
<hellcattrav> Oi does anyone use open PGP, enigmail with thunderbird?
<ekrengel> if you try that make backups of xorg.conf
<ekrengel> so you can revert back to it in recovery console
<Les_Caesars> got any other ideas?
<ekrengel> it might be the driver your using too
<Les_Caesars> it worked this morning. It changed when my hard drive got a beating this afternoon
<lee__> I enabled the drivers, iam goig to restart....but I have a bad feeling about this
<lee__> I'll probalby have to reload ths system
<nosrednaekim> lee__: :)
<lee__> so do I do full restart?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<lee__> well, heres looking at you...see ya lall.....when I reload
<lee__> if Iam not back youll know why lol
<nosrednaekim> yeah :)
<ekrengel> Les_Caesars: what happened?
<DaSkreech> hellcattrav: Either jump to gutsy or hit up getdev for TB 2.0
<Les_Caesars> ekrengel: no luck.
<ekrengel> what happened to your hard drive?
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: he already has 2.0
<Les_Caesars> ekrengel: I put it in an enclosure to bring with me. It got rattled a whole lot because of other people handling it that don't udnerstand the concept of "fragile"
<DaSkreech> Ah Ok
<hellcattrav> yer
<hellcattrav> im sort of bored its 10:16 pm and im monkeying around with GNU/PGP and engimail...
<loki_> i hath forgotten my root password.  how can i go about changing it?
<hellcattrav> so if ive got this right...if i click sign message then a bunch of text gets wrapped around it...
<nosrednaekim> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nosrednaekim> hellcattrav: yeah
<hellcattrav> and encyrption renders it unreaadable
<loki_> uh
<ekrengel> Les_Caesars: lol that sucks...I dont see how doing that would mess up your resolution
<ekrengel> thats weird
<loki_> i can use sudo on my account but i want root access
<loki_> like access to the user
<Les_Caesars> ekrengel: essential files corrupting, and Linux compensating for them without telling me?
<hellcattrav> but I just clicked some button and this time a whole big block ot text game after the --end pgp sig---
<hellcattrav> labled --begin pgp public key block---
<loki_> i got it
<jdong> loki_: any particular reason why you don't want to use sudo?
<jdong> it's the recommended way of gaining elevated priviledges
<ekrengel> Les_Caesars: what kind of ati card do you have?
<Les_Caesars> Radeon 9550
<loki_> i would just like to know the root password
<loki_> i don't normally get into root on my machine
<loki_> it's nice to know I can if i want to
<fjpm> any idea guys how to install my realtek wireless card driver rtl-8185?
<blahblahblah> there is no root on ubuntu
<jdong> loki_: ah, ok. Ubuntu does not have a root password by default (account is disabled), but you can always set one if you really wanted to
<genii> loki_: There isn't a root password
<loki_> there's a root user right?
<blahblahblah> no there isn't
<loki_> cause i thought i was root
<loki_> su root
<blahblahblah> no your not
<loki_> you're not your
<Les_Caesars> ekrengel: brb. Restarting X
<loki_> :P
<jdong> loki_: there is a root user, but that is not your current user account
<loki_> yea, i log in as a different user
<jdong> loki_: the only way to be handed access to the root user is via sudo via an account in the "admin" group
<loki_> i just wanted to make sure i could get into root if i wanted to
<xevious> is it possible to get the firefox-ish control+enter adds www. and .com to whatever you've typed in the address bar functionality in konqueror?
<blahblahblah> loki_ the first user created on ubuntu has effectively root priviledges
<loki_> well i have to use sudo for apt-get
<blahblahblah> its just that each of the commands you would normally run as root you run as sudo
<jdong> blahblahblah: more accurately, "can gain root priviledges"
<blahblahblah> all other accounts created after that ... by default settings, are restricted from sudo
<loki_> i have a question about cron jobs.  there's a folder you can put your shell scripts in and they'll run hourly/daily etc right?
<sub[t] rnl> or you can do "sudo su"
<jdong> loki_: /etc/cron.*
<loki_> jdong: i had trouble with that, it wouldn't run my scripts
<jdong> loki_: if they are chmodded +x then they will run
<loki_> ah
<loki_> what if they need root access?
<jdong> sub[t] rnl: it's generally looked down upon
<jdong> loki_: everything in cron.* is run as root
<loki_> i just made a simple one that would apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<loki_> o
<jdong> loki_: note you probably need to specify full paths to the commands you want to run
<sub[t] rnl> jdong: just showing other options
<jdong> loki_: IIRC cron's environment has a very bare-bones $PATH
<hellcattrav> cheers lal
<hellcattrav> im off to bed
<sub[t] rnl> l8rs hellcattrav
<jdong> loki_: note that Ubuntu has that kind of functionality built in
<loki_> jdong : where at?
<jdong> loki_: System->Admin->Software Sources
<loki_> how would i do it in a CLI only environment
<jdong> loki_: see Update tab -- it can perform a security update nightly
<jdong> loki_: at a CLI-only, I'd just use a cronjob
<loki_> ah ok
<loki_> jdong : sometimes it asks if you want to continue and will pause.  will it do that if i have it setup as a cronjob?
<jdong> loki_: I'm just trying to point out that a default GUI ubuntu install already performs the "apt-get update" nightly, so having a cronjob there will conflict a default GUI install
<jdong> loki_: you need to spawn apt in a noninteractive mode
<jdong> loki_: apt-get has multiple levels of -y flags, and DEBCONF_FRONTEND should = noninteractive, etc
<jdong> loki_: IIRC apt-get is smart enough to realize that cron is not interactive and not bother to ask any questions
<loki_> jdong : ok cool, you've been very helpful
<jdong> loki_: sure thing
<loki_> jdong : if i set the gui version to auto update/upgrade is there a box i can have pop up, non-intrusively to let me know?
<loki_> like just slides up from the taskbar?
<jdong> loki_: Ubuntu already does that by default
<jdong> loki_: if there's available updates, a notifier icon pops up in the tray and a bubble shows "New Updates Available"
<ekrengel> Les_Caesars: nothing?
<Les_Caesars> ekrengel: well, I managed to fix the resolution problem but fuck up my 3D acceleration.
<Les_Caesars> erm!
<Les_Caesars> *censor!*
<Les_Caesars> sorry.
<ekrengel> lol
<ekrengel> dri not loading?
<ekrengel> i have the same problem with my card now
<ekrengel> i dont really know how to fix it
<ekrengel> its kinda annoying because it makes my video choppy
<blahblahblah> okay so
<draik> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<ekrengel> Les_Caesars: i know what you have to do
<ekrengel> to get it working
<Les_Caesars> ekrengel: yeah?
<Les_Caesars> ekrengel: what do I need to do?
<Les_Caesars> ekrengel: brb. Restroom
<dick-richardson> how do I get a vncserver running on display 0?
<ekrengel> Les_Caesars: add these lines to the end of your xorg.conf
<ekrengel> Section "Extensions"
<ekrengel> Option "Composite" "false"
<ekrengel> EndSection
<c876> I need to install GRUB
<c876> without installing kubuntu again
<Lanken> hi, I'm trying to configure kde to use a socks proxy, and I'm not having any luck
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<c876> thanks DaSkreech
<Les_Caesars> ekrengel: ok
<Les_Caesars> ekrengel: have you tested to make sure that it works?
<surgy> can someone give me some tips on dropping the amount of ram my computer uses at idle?
<scienceboy> !live CD
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<c876> oh man I'm so confused
<ekrengel> Les_Caesars: yeah works for me, and thats is said what has to be done for all ati cards to enable 3D acceleration
<Les_Caesars> what was your source for fidning this out?
<Les_Caesars> because ubuntu figured out my ati cards by default, actually
<c876> this only gives me information for fixing the problem with vista >.<
<c876> I don't have vista :P
<DaSkreech> surgy: Why?
<c876> I had windows installed, but then decided to have linux installed on an alternate harddrive, but then I decided to install OSX instead.
<surgy> DaSkreech: i just upgraded my memory just to figure out that even after i upgraded i only have 324 mb free
<ekrengel> Les_Caesars: its here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<c876> I had already installed kubuntu and GRUB, so, I can't even get to windows now because I can't boot grub
<Les_Caesars> ok
<surgy> DaSkreech: went from 512mb to 1024mb and still only have 324 mb free
<DaSkreech> c876: do you have a live CD?
<DaSkreech> surgy: that's a good thing
<c876> yeah, that's what I'm using right now
<jdong> surgy: how are you estimating free RAM?
<surgy> DaSkreech: how?
<c876> I may have found what I need, so hold on a sec
<jdong> surgy: Ubuntu/Linux/any modern, competent OS will use idle RAM to cache data
<DaSkreech> cause unused RAM is wasted RAM
<jdong> exactly
<jdong> I have 2GB of RAM and currently Ubuntu claims "96MB" is "free"
<surgy> jdong: using kinfo center
<c876> dang, nevermind, I ALMOST found what I needed
<jdong> which of course is not true -- just the disk cache is using all that
<c876> I did "sudo grub" and when I hit tab, it gives me a list of commands
<jdong> surgy: Free RAM is almost meaningless in modern OS'es
<jdong> surgy: it's merely an estimate and doesn't correlate to actual resource utilization in an intuitive way
<surgy> jdong: lol ok then i dont have any way to tell how much im actually using
<nemesis> does anyone know if the kde4 beta is working right now?
<jdong> surgy: unless the system aggressively goes into swap space, don't obsess over RAM counters :)
<jdong> surgy: same holds true for CPU counters, or any resource counter
<jdong> surgy: obsessing over where all the bytes are going is Linux's job, not yours :)
<surgy> ahh
<surgy> lol
<surgy> i just want to be efficient
<jdong> you're the user, you do productive stuff on your computer :)
<jdong> if system slowdowns get in the way of that, THEN it's time to take a look
<surgy> lol well im trying to get my fps in my game as high as possible was making sure ram is good
<c876> the grub loader is giving me error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<surgy> get the super grub disk
<jdong> surgy: in general, increasing RAM probably won't help with your FPS
<jdong> surgy: unless your FPS is around 5 and the mouse is lagging and the disk is grinding like crazy
<jdong> then you've got problems ;-)
<surgy> jdong: well it was reporting that it needed more for the options i wanted
<jdong> surgy: ah, ok, well that's something that the OS's memory counter couldn't really tell you
<galathalion> what do i do with a .bin?
<c876> run it usually
<dick-richardson> anyone know how to get a vncserver running on display :0?
<galathalion> c876: how do i run it?
<surgy> jdong: ok well ill trust it for now, it just seams that since i doubled my ram i should see a nice leap in performance and i didnt, then i saw that and i was alarmed
<surgy> jdong: but i must go now, thank you for all the info
<dick-richardson> galathalion: sudo chmod 755 it, then double click
<jdong> surgy: no problem
<jdong> galathalion: chmod +x file; ./file
<galathalion> its didnt work
<galathalion> -s
<galathalion> i got this GoogleEarth-thing i wanna use
<galathalion> i dl GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<galathalion> and dunno what to do with it
<galathalion> :S
<genii> dick-richardson: http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/x0.html
<GuHHH> hey, is there any way to find a line in a file, and add a # to the beggining of the line, by command?
<Daisuke-Ido> wish me luck, testing the upgrade tool.
<DaSkreech> GuHHH: yes
<DaSkreech> Daisuke-Ido: Burn baby burn!
* medivh laughs.
<Daisuke-Ido> that wasn't very nice...
<medivh> DaSkreech, do you happen to use Beryl?
<DaSkreech> Daisuke-Ido: fine fine. Break a leg
<DaSkreech> medivh: As little as possible
<medivh> DaSkreech, not a fan?
<DaSkreech> I'm hardcore baby!
<Daisuke-Ido> that seems rather silly to suggest that updating one's software would cause one to break any bones
<DaSkreech> With a sweet soft center
<DaSkreech>  Which is kinda anti hardcore...
<medivh> Daisuke-Ido, I dunno, I've seen software updates cause psychotic frenzy.
<DaSkreech> Daisuke-Ido: I've been hearing perfect upgrades once you follow the gutsy upgrade instructions and don't have ultra funky stuff installed so go ahead
<Daisuke-Ido> i have some funkty stuff installed.
<Daisuke-Ido> funky, too!
<DaSkreech> suchas?
<Daisuke-Ido> compiz fusion through amaranth's repo, wine through budgetdedicated, libfreetype and cairo through dave beckett's repo...
<DaSkreech> wine should be cool
<DaSkreech> actually all of those should be alright
<Daisuke-Ido> wine never caused a problem
<medivh> Rebooting, Be right back.
<DaSkreech> Anyone uses lftp ?
<xevious> i'm worried that cinelerra will mess up my gutsy upgrade
<kristjan_> DaSkreech: what about external repos if upgrading? - do you change right now to newer version or just disable?
<DaSkreech> kristjan_: What?
<kristjan_> Das
<kristjan_> oops
<DaSkreech> xevious: Got it from a external repo?
<DaSkreech> kristjan_: upgrade the external repo to gutsy?
<kristjan_> DaSkreech: say mister M. uses virtualbox repo in feisty
<xevious> DaSkreech: it's only available in external repositories.
<xevious> DaSkreech: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<DaSkreech> xevious: No You could have installed it manually
<xevious> DaSkreech: ah. rightio
<xevious> DaSkreech: duhhhh
<kristjan_> DaSkreech: how is correct way to behave - change repo of virtualbox to gutsy before upgrade or after?
<DaSkreech> kristjan_: after. The upgrade process will disable the external repos
<DaSkreech> so that you should have at least a stable system
<kristjan_> do the google docs work with konqueror?
<DaSkreech> Then you can choose which of the repos you want to test a gutsy version on
<DaSkreech> kristjan_: Dunno google is kinda konqueror hostile
<kristjan_> DaSkreech: what happens with feisty virtualbox packages?
<kristjan_> DaSkreech: are they removed during upgrade process?
<DaSkreech> kristjan_: If there is a newere version in the main gutsy repos it gets upgraded unless you put a hold on it. Otherwise it remains as is
<DaSkreech> kristjan_: very few things are removed and only if you agree to it
<kristjan_> DaSkreech: you were right google docs do not work
<DaSkreech> and nearly all of them are libs/kernels that you don't /won't use anymore
<DaSkreech> xevious: ^^ above goes for you too
<kristjan_> DaSkreech: old kernels can be removed with simple command? or they have to be picked manually?
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<DaSkreech> Oh like only having one kernel?
<GuHHH> does it works: sed 's/$(grep /etc/apt/sources.list -i cdrom)/#$(grep /etc/apt/sources.list -i cdrom)' ?
<xevious> ok
<medivh> :( sadface I just did the whole dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and when I went into administrator mode under "Monitor and Display" it like...does nothing, no password window comes up :(
<DaSkreech> medivh: I don't think that it needs one for that config
<DaSkreech> of course I also think that it doesn't work at all....
<kristjan_> DaSkreech: there is "admin" box btw
<DaSkreech> kristjan_: For ?
<kristjan_> DaSkreech: system settings> monitor&display
<medivh> medivh, it does, to change the monitor and display (Fixing my resolution again) and I click it, so now the admin box is grayed out, with the center of the window greyed out, and just a red ring...and nothing.
<kristjan_> DaSkreech: see for yourself
<medivh> I have no idea why I told myself htat
<medivh> But ok.
<medivh> lol
<DaSkreech> kristjan_: I know that it is there.
<kristjan_> medivh: you are using wrong thing to use correct resolutions
<kristjan_> medivh: not sure why it is put where at all
<kristjan_> medivh: what resolution and refresh rate do you want?
<medivh> kristjan, huh? Kubuntu doesn't inherently have 1440x900 :P
<medivh> I'd prefer 75 refresh rate but it wont let me raise it :P
<kristjan_> medivh: type into konsole    gtf 1440x900 75
<kristjan_> medivh: no wait       gtf 1440 900 75
<medivh> Mmk O_o so it gave me a print out about the settings.
<medivh> Relog?
<kristjan_> medivh: add this modeline       Modeline "1440x900_75.00"  136.49  1440 1536 1688 1936  900 901 904 940  -HSync +Vsync         to the Section "Monitor" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kristjan_> medivh: also under Section "Screen" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf add "1440x900_75.00" after "Modes"
<kristjan_> medivh: are you running feisty?
<Daisuke-Ido> mmmkay, glad i'm not on dialup
<medivh> kristjan, yes :) I'm on my way to xorg, just had to shut my cellphone up.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(kristjan_/#kubuntu) medivh: no let the old be, add new one
(medivh/#kubuntu) Ok
(kristjan_/#kubuntu) medivh: before you log out and restart x show your xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/
<DaSkreech> Anyone uses lftp ?
<medivh> kristjan, http://pastebin.com/d4d3464c1
<medivh> Oh wait, I missed the screen part >.<
<kristjan_> medivh: look into ection "Screen"
<kristjan_> medivh: yeah
<medivh> kristjan, just noticed that, sorry.
<kristjan_> medivh: put "1440x900_75.00" in front
<xevious> medivh: is this a flatpanel?
<medivh> xevious, LCD, so...essentially yes.
<kristjan_> xevious: I hope so, 75Hz is suicide on crt :-)
<kristjan_> medivh: wait, what for the 75Hz then?
<xevious> most flatpanels run at 60hz only
<kristjan_> medivh: I thought it doesn't make a difference on lcd
<medivh> Mine runs at 75, has ever since I got it.
<xevious> medivh: get the manual and check it's native refresh rate
<medivh> 75 is the native.
<kristjan_> xevious: I doubt 75 will hurt the lcd ;-)
<medivh> kristjan, I dunno O_O the only reason I ever cared about the refresh rate was that I would get horrible headaches on my old monitor if it was too low O_O
<kristjan_> medivh: if you are done log out and press Alt+E
<xevious> medivh: your old CRT monitor, right?
<medivh> xevious, yes, not this one.
<xevious> because CRTs refresh the whole screen.
<kristjan_> medivh: it's just that I can't tell the difference between 80 or 60Hz on my lcd
<xevious> LCDs refresh necessary parts
<xevious> there's no constant blinking with LCD panels
<medivh> kristjan, I just figured if 75 was the native, and it's highest, I might as well keep it there, I never had headaches with it :)
<xevious> kristjan_: because it's receiving the signal and only updating what needs to be updated
<xevious> i've never heard of a flatpanel that wasn't 60hz or a multiple of 60hz. (some very high end ones are 120hz and i believe i read about someone coming out with a 180hz)
<medivh> xevious, indeed, that's why I can actually take a picture of my computer screen with my phone without the running lines.
<xevious> yup
<kristjan_> how does the sync of opengl apps work with lcd? I once did an experiment with 100Hz on low resolution, but opengl apps still synced to 60Fps
<medivh> kristjan, thanks for your help, I'm going to relog now ;) Thanks, this was much easier than sitting through xorg reconfig.
<xevious> opengl apps don't care about your monitor
<kristjan_> medivh: you don't know if it works yet ;-)
<xevious> they run as fast as your 3d gpu can create the image
<kristjan_> xevious: where do they sync then?
<kristjan_> xevious: I'm talking about "sync_to_vblank"
<xevious> oh
<xevious> in that case they do care about your monitor :)
<xevious> kristjan_: but notice how glxgears can generate over 2000fps? i'm fairly sure my monitor doesn't do 2000hz
<kristjan_> does kubuntu expect us to use that kmenu> system settings> monitor&display thing for configuring xorg.conf?
<kristjan_> xevious: can you use lower resos with higher Hz?
<xevious> kristjan_: yeah. i'm using a 21" CRT right now. at 1400x1050 it's at 85hz, but if i drop to 640x480 it'll do 120hz
<medivh> Yay widescreen.
<medivh> :)
<kristjan_> xevious: what drivers? nvidia?
<medivh> The refresh rate wont change :( but...*Shrug* so long as it's widescreen, I'm happy.
<xevious> kristjan_: yeah
<xevious> medivh: what monitor is it?
<kristjan_> xevious: run nvidia-settings and check "force sync to vblank"
<medivh> xevious, what monitor? My LCD?
<xevious> medivh: yeah
<medivh> xevious, the brand is Envision >.> If that's what you mean.
<xevious> medivh: model?
<xevious> kristjan_: are settings changed in nvidia-settings effective immediately or do i have to restart X?
<kristjan_> medivh: you are confusing - weren't you using 1440x900 already?
<kristjan_> xevious: immediately
<kristjan_> xevious: see how many frames you get now with native resolution
<medivh> xevious, Eh, I'd have to flip it over, which would upset the delicate balance of my post-it notes around my monitor's edge lol
<xevious> kristjan_: ahhah!
<xevious> kristjan_: 85 :D
<kristjan_> xevious: what is your refresh rate?
<medivh> kristjan, sorry I'm not trying to be :( I'm just very tired :S My explainations are...lax. I was suffering 800x600
<xevious> 85!
<medivh> I was running the xorg reconfigure to add my widescreen to the list.
<kristjan_> xevious: ok now change to lower reso with higher hz and run glxgears again please
<medivh> Then you pointed out how much easier it was to change :)
<kristjan_> medivh: xorg-reconfigure did not detect your monitor model?
<kristjan_> medivh: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<medivh> kristjan, no, I don't believe so, otherwise it would have had the widescreen, and not "Generic" in there.
<medivh> kristjan, I don't have one of those.
<kristjan_> medivh: I may try to mess with that system setting monitor&display module some time in the future, never used it
<kristjan_> medivh:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log file? are you sure?
<medivh> Kristjan, well us not-so-terminal-savvy people try to use it >.> lol
<xevious> kristjan_: my 640x480 runs at 120hz and i got 120fps
<kristjan_> medivh: actually I like graphical text editors :-)
<medivh> kristian, oh wait, wrong place.
<kristjan_> xevious: nice, so that means my lcd was special
<medivh> Erm, sorry kristjan*
<kristjan_> medivh: actually kristjan_
<medivh> kristjan, yes I have a xorg.0.log
<kristjan_> medivh: what irc client do you use? konversation?
<medivh> oop :S sorry, didn't even notice the underscore.
<medivh> kristjan_, yes, I just reinstalled Kubuntu so I haven't even done my updates yet :S
<kristjan_> xevious: or it could have been opengl in fullscreen, but I never got them to sync to vblank higher than 60 no matter how low resolution
<kristjan_> medivh: type kr and press TAB
<kristjan_> medivh: can we see your  /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<medivh> Oh thanks kristjan_.
<medivh> kristjan_: If you think it will help, sure.
<medivh> kristjan_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40685/
<kristjan_> medivh: yeah I'm curious how you couldn't use 1440x900 but now you can but with lower Hz
<medivh> kristjan_: This tends to be my luck in general with Linux *lol* Murphy's Law, Anything that can go wrong, Will.
<kristjan_> medivh: look at that log file "1440x900_75.00" (hsync out of range)
<kristjan_> medivh: interesting?
<medivh> kristjan_: O_o funky.
<medivh> kristjan_: Why is it saying that? O_o
<medivh> kristjan_: Or is that the present enigma?
<kristjan_> medivh: but it does use Mode "1440x900@75
<kristjan_> medivh: so what's the difference?
<kristjan_> medivh: press Alt-F2 and run krandrtray
<xevious> medivh: every envision 19" widescreen monitor on their website lists 1400x900@60 as the recommended setting, although they'll sync to 75
<xevious> which means that they natively run at 60hz
<kristjan_> xevious: look at his log file, dpi 75? does kubuntu use 96 by default if it fails to detect monitor size?
<medivh> kristjan_: Sorry, Konversation stopped listening to me :S
<kristjan_> medivh: in what way?
<medivh> kristjan_: It wouldn't minimize O_o and then it disconnected me O_O
<medivh> kristjan_: I wasn't kidding when I said: Anything that can go wrong, will. :P
<kristjan_> medivh: did you run krandrtray?
<kristjan_> medivh: alt+f2  krandtray
<kristjan_> *krandrtray
<xevious> kristjan_: not sure about the dpi...
<medivh> kristjan_: I did not O_o I am now.
<medivh> kristjan_: Thank you so much for your help, I actually need to sleep :( Quite late for me. Sorry for the sudden depature, but thanks a ton for the resolution help :)
<xevious> so yeah. his monitor's native refresh is 60hz
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbbb *!*=DarkRyde@89.40.34.* *!*n=penis@*.thorn1.nsw.optusnet.com.au *!*n=eec2@85.91.86.* *!*@gateway/tor/*]  by Tm_T
<kristjan_> xevious: I feel tempted to try that system settings monitor&display module (how cleanly does it create new xorg.conf)
<kristjan_> xevious: does it mess with other system files?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<xevious> kristjan_: honestly i'm not sure.
<xevious> i used it to pick my monitor and then hand tweaked my xorg.conf
<xevious> alright
<xevious> cigarette then bed.
<kristjan_> this google docs supporting only a handful of browsers is so lame :-/
<GuHHH> can anybody help? when i try to compile a file it says: "configure: error: libdnet not found" but i have libdnet-dev installed
<kristjan_> GuHHH: maybe ./configure can't find the path?
<kristjan_> GuHHH: run ./configure --help
<GuHHH> kristjan_: i already tried to specify the dirs, didnt work either
<kristjan_> GuHHH: maybe unsupported version?
<GuHHH> kristjan_: how can i be sure?
<kristjan_> GuHHH: google search brought up "libdumbnet" - try installing these
<kristjan_> GuHHH: http://tinyurl.com/2hwwyt
<GuHHH> kristjan_: already did that too
<kristjan_> GuHHH: sorry, no idea
<GuHHH> kristjan_: thanks :)
<GuHHH> its strange :/
<kristjan_> GuHHH: what are you trying to compile?
<duccio> hi all..i'm updating from Feisty to Gutsy RC..but i can't
<duccio> the message of error is 'can't install kubuntu-desktop'
<GuHHH> kristjan_: i'm trying to help somebody else, i don't know what he's compiling hehe
<duccio> someone can help me
<duccio> ?
<kristjan_> duccio: try asking the same question in #ubuntu+1
<duccio> thanks kristjan_
<pillowpants> does anyone know a program i can burn a .cue image with?
<pillowpants> k3b doesnt seem to want to do it
<kristjan_> pillowpants: yes it's possible, convert cue to iso
<pillowpants> kristjan_, I somewhat need to been it as a cue, since its for a ps1 game
<pillowpants> burn*
<Scunizi> pillowpants, http://freshmeat.net/projects/bchunk/
<soulchild> hey all
<soulchild> my kdm theme is not activated, how do i activate it ?
<Hamra> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hamra> !open gl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open gl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hamra> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<WaltzingAlong> question?
<dappermuis> yes
<WaltzingAlong> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<[4N93L] > Hey y'all.
<WaltzingAlong> greetings
<[4N93L] > Howdy.
<nilom> salve a tutti
<WaltzingAlong> nilom: salve
<[4N93L] > I'm having trouble with Java, can anyone help me out ?
<bdgraue> if i try to start kde4beta3 in gutsy backports it give me an:  could not start kdestartupconfig, check your installation.  and after that it falls back to the login. i did all steps fond here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php  . what can be wrong there?
<boubbin> how to check if iptables is up and running ?
<WaltzingAlong> boubbin: man iptables            iptables --list
<bazhang> morning!
<WaltzingAlong> !late morning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about late morning - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> :}
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<[4N93L] > lol
<[4N93L] > Kubuntu .. I Love You !! =|
<emilsedgh> +1
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | bdgraue
<ubotu> bdgraue: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<bdgraue> WaltzingAlong: but the guys there didn't answer the question, too :/
<WaltzingAlong> bdgraue: understandable
<bdgraue> why?
<WaltzingAlong> support for prerelease ubuntu with prerelease kde4 ?
<bdgraue> is there something wrong with my question?
<WaltzingAlong> bdgraue: otherwise sudo aptitude update   then try again
<Tm_T> bdgraue: no, but its understandable that we cant help
<bdgraue> WaltzingAlong: it is up to date
<WaltzingAlong> bdgraue: were you running it from a full session?
<bdgraue> if i understand your question right, yes, full session
<WaltzingAlong> so you created the kde4.desktop file, placing in the few export lines?
<bdgraue> i did all described in the beta-release announcement
<bdgraue> and the beta2 worked
<bdgraue> "worked" in the way an early bate can "work"
<bdgraue> early beta
<zen> hola
<Tm_T> alo
<zen> are you german ?
<zen> anybody ?
<zen> tok, tok
<pag> !de | zen
<ubotu> zen: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<WaltzingAlong> was gibt's?
<zen> hola
<zen> Franz Kafka
<zen> eine gut schrifften
<zen> also Gnter Grass
<zen> was passiert hier !
<pag> zen, WaltzingAlong; only English in here please.
<zen> why ?
<WaltzingAlong> pag: zen: this channel is english only support. there are other language only support channels like #kubuntu-de
<zen> german language is more than a language
<WaltzingAlong> though i suppose one could argue that this one should be esperanto only or just a general tunneling to #kubuntu-en
<zen> is the language
<zen> jaaa
<zen> i am kitting
<[4N93L] > :|
<WaltzingAlong> zen: have a question concerning kubuntu?
<zen> really, no
<zen> but have questions a lot  about everything
<zen> this IRC is only dedicated to Kubuntu ?
<pag> !ot | zen
<ubotu> zen: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<WaltzingAlong> zen: this particular channel is support only for kubuntu
<zen> sure
<WaltzingAlong> zen: but as you can see not so many are asking support questions just now
<[4N93L] > Zen left. ><
<[4N93L] > Oh yeah, i got a question. ^_^
<[4N93L] > Amarok is being a pain in the bum-bum .. -_- it won't install the mp3 support
<pag> [4N93L] , " sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs "
<[4N93L] > hold on,lemme try that. =] 
<WaltzingAlong> [4N93L] : you will also have to restart amork
<[4N93L] > Thanx. =] 
<omar_> HJi
<omar_> Hi
<omar_> Hola
<atomic_> Mahlzeit
<atomic_> ?
<Kachna> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Kachna> mh
<Kachna> pls doesn't anyone have some howtos on compiz? i'm setting it up again,and got a lil prob with it today :/
<atlfalcons866> whats the bare minium processor speed needed to run kde
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: not sure. i have it running on an amd k6-3 400mhz
<atlfalcons866> how much ram
<WaltzingAlong> 192
<atlfalcons866> is it slow
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: no. but i typically turn off all of the extra gui effects anyway. kpersonalizer
<dumnut_> i have hp pavilion laptop with vista and it's really buggy, does distro 7 work with my laptop?
<atlfalcons866> ok i might be stuck with a celeron 450MHz =(
<WaltzingAlong> dumnut_: what is distro 7?
<WaltzingAlong> atlfalcons866: you could also run xfce (xubuntu) or fluxbox as a window manager
<dumnut_> i ordered a couple days ago kubuntu disk i think it was distro 7
<atlfalcons866> i know
<WaltzingAlong> dumnut_: kubuntu 7.04 ?
<dumnut_> i think so, my memory is blurred with all alcohol i drunk in college
<WaltzingAlong> dumnut_: i would say yes kubuntu 7.04 works on your laptop
<dumnut_> yes 7.04, cool, kubuntu rocks
<dumnut_> if and when i get funding for my startup business, i'll setup a pre-register to buy stocks and let you guys know when to do it for you your family and friends.
<WaltzingAlong> or perhaps contributing financially through contributions to kde, gnu, linux, and the rest?
<dumnut_> WaltzingAlong: good point, will do.
<lilith> slt
<STDs> does anyone noe the difference between ls and ls-l
<savetheWorld> the 2nd one is not a command (as typed)
<WaltzingAlong> STDs: ls -l  is the long output listing           (thanks man ls)
<savetheWorld> however 'ls -l" is a command
<lilith> <STD  ls -l gives all the details of all programs with all the rights in list mode
<lilith> hey, does everyone know how to put the ktorrent logs into the dev/nul ?
<WaltzingAlong> disable the logs altogether?
<lilith> yes!
<flake> will gutsy include kde 4 release?
<lilith> all i want is to keep usint Ktorrent but with no logs files ;)
<Dragnslcr> flake- final release of KDE 4.0 won't be ready until December, last I heard. I believe KDE4 beta will be in the standard repositories (universe, I think)
<flake> thanks Dragnslcr
<Jucato> might be in the standard repos, or might be in kubuntu.org repos. either way, it won't be there by default
<WaltzingAlong> flake: no
<Tm_T> yup
<Jucato> conflicting answers :)
<Jucato> no... yup...
<Jucato> :)
<Tm_T> haha
<WaltzingAlong> when kubuntu gutsy is released it will not be with kde 4
<flake> it's all good =] 
<WaltzingAlong> but yes there will be ways to install kde4 from the repositories
<Tm_T> I'm in programming lecture
<Jucato> then hush! pay attention!
<Dragnslcr> Isn't KDE4 in its own (i.e. non-standard) repository now?
<Dragnslcr> And it's supposed to be in universe for 7.10?
<Dragnslcr> I think that's the last thing I heard
<Jucato> it's in universe right now, but that's beta 2
<Jucato> since everything's frozen now, any new kde4 packages will either have to be in -backports or kubuntu.org
<nosrednaekim> its in backports..
<Dragnslcr> I thought KDE4 beta was in backports for 7.04?
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: RC....
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: don't know. I don't have -backports enabled yet
<Jucato> in gutsy
<Kachna> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: ah...gutsy... I was talking fiesty
<emilsedgh_> anyone knows when packages will be ready?
<Jucato> when they're ready...
<Dragnslcr> Jucato- are you using KDE4? I'm curious if kwin's compositing will be comparable to Compiz
<Daisuke-Ido> why does everyone feel they need to reinvent the wheel?
<flake> Daisuke-Ido, not reinvent, add flames to it to make it go faster
<Jucato> Dragnslcr: it's.. um... right now I can't really compare in terms of performance. using a build with fulldebug makes it a lot slower than normal
<Jucato> there's no Cube if that's what you're wondering
<emilsedgh_> not comparabale atm
<Dragnslcr> Maybe I'll check it out when I get around to trying KDE4
<Daisuke-Ido> flake: funny, but not what i meant
<Daisuke-Ido> all of a sudden everyone and their uncle is doing compositing...
<flake> i don't know what that means
<WaltzingAlong> the pretty effects with compiz
<Daisuke-Ido> compiz, kwin in kde4, xfwm's compositing...
<flake> i would like to have maybe a clock and a weather thing on my desktop without a black border around it
<Dragnslcr> I think being part of kwin would be a nice improvement. I have to keep switching between Compiz and kwin because certain apps (games and VNC) tend to choke if Compiz is running
<Jucato> Daisuke-Ido: since your picky about reinventing the wheel... let's start with "why didn't Compiz just start to work on a working, stable window manager and add compositing to that?"
<Jucato> then, "why didn't Compiz decide to support KDE well early on?"
<Daisuke-Ido> Jucato: that as well
<Daisuke-Ido> nothing major, not a life-changing thing, i was just curious
<Jucato> so, in answer, kwn's  compositing is not "reinventing the wheel"
<Jucato> but I don't want to carry this offtopic topic...
<Daisuke-Ido> call it parallel evolution :)
<bazhang> :}
<blendtux> guys i was wondering is it possible with ubuntu linux to use gmail as kind of a storage remote backup
<WaltzingAlong> !info gmailfs
<ubotu> gmailfs: Use your GMail account as a filesystem. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2-2 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 156 kB
<blendtux> oke
<blendtux> thanks ubotu
<blendtux> and WaltzingAlong
<Jucato> !thanks | blendtux
<ubotu> blendtux: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<blendtux> ehm
<blendtux> lol
<nosrednaekim> sweeto!
<bazhang> :}
<shadowhywind> Hay al ljust a quick question, What are the chances that it is a driver issue, if my wireless card no longer is seen in kubuntu and in Windows?
<ubuntu> How do i install ATI driver?
<WaltzingAlong> !ati | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WaltzingAlong> shadowhywind: may be hardware
<shadowhywind> WaltzingAlong that is what i am also thinking, since when in vista, I can't even get vista to acknoledge the fact that there is a wireless card there. The strange part is the bluetooth is working
<WaltzingAlong> pci card? tried removing it? replacing it to anotherh pci slot?
<shadowhywind> its a built in wireless/bluetooth
<ubuntu> whats the command to view what card you got because my freind who i'm installing this for has forgotten
<WaltzingAlong> lspci   or  lsusb
<shadowhywind> i don't have a screwdriver witth me at the moment, But maybe later tonight i will take the back case off, and see if it just got dissconnected or somthing
<shadowhywind> and nothing to interesting in either one of those commands
<shadowhywind> thanks anyways, I will check some other things out. And if anything, call HP. the notebook is still under warrenty
<hw_> I just upgraded to feisty and when I try to install qgit I get "git-core: Conflicts: qgit (< 1.5.5) but 1.5.3-1 is to be installed". Any ideas howto solve?
<root> Whats the command to view what graphic card i got_
<pnano> I tried to upgrade kubuntu 6.06 to 7.04, get errors, here: http://pastebin.com/d70f17d50
<Jucato> root: lspci | grep -i vga
<pnano> anyone could help me have a look at the errors?
<pnano> I use <sudo apt-get install -f>
<pnano> It can't solve
<pnano> the conflict
<root> pnano: just let me install my drivers for a freind and ill help you
<pnano> thank you!
<lala> salut les kepon$
<lala> hihihihi
<pnano> who here have any idea for upgrade error messge???
<pnano> I just post it
<pnano> http://pastebin.com/d42e5e580
<tony_> Does anyone know the files to download to play DVDs and wmv/avis?
<pnano> Mplayer
<Jucato> !codecs | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Angelus> gutsy is out?
<Angelus> O_o
<adriano> gh
<martin_> HALLO?
* genii sips a coffee and tries to pry his eyes open
* schiste gives genii a cookie
<Hamra> genii: how do you write these messages?
<martin_> I search a germen support Channel for k/ubuntu. Can you help me?
<genii> schiste: Thanks :) <hands you a coffee and munches cookie>
<schiste> Yeah!
<schiste> I really need it
<genii> Hamra: //me does something
<genii> Hamra: only 1 /
<schiste> I would also need an adrealine jag
<genii> schiste: I understand, i've had those types of days
<Hamra> ok thnx
<schiste> Yeah... -_-
<schiste> I'd like to clone myself
<genii> !de | martin_
<ubotu> martin_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<schiste> Or to have slaves
<martin_> THX :-)
<genii> martin_: bitte
<bkudria> when i try to specify a gpg key in my kmail identity, i gte an error "An error occurred while fetching the keys from the backend: General error".  I followed the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KMailGPGAgent but it doesn't work.  can someone help me troubleshoot?
<dynacrylic> what version of kde will be on kubuntu 7.10?
<Jucato> 3.5.8
<dynacrylic> thanks
<blendtux> what are the difference with kde 3\.5.6 compared to 3.5.8
<Jucato> bug fixes
<Jucato> 3.5.x are minor/maintenance releases. very few new features. (but sometimes there are small new ones)
<Jucato> the release announcement for 3.5.8 will be out soon with more info
<earl_> hey guys. is there a trivial way to shut off the touchpad on my laptop?
<bkudria> (and with a changelog, but if you are clever, you can hack the url)
<earl_> bonus points if there's a way to automate it for when i have a mouse plugged in
<bkudria> earl_: mine has a button :)
<bkudria> earl_: try ksynaptics
<bkudria> earl_: i think that handles it, but if not, you can code a script and make it work with hal, theoretically
<earl_> i'd rather not have to write a script myself
<earl_> is ksynaptics available from adept?
<earl_> guess it is
<earl_> thanks
<MarcC_> how do I check my kde version?
<Jucato> MarcC_: any KDE app -> Help menu -> About KDE
<Jucato> or "kde-config --version"
<MarcC_> thanks :)
<MarcC_> crazy that there's an "about KDE" dialog on every KDE app :D
<ksivaji> is there anyone using gnusim 8085 here or is there any separate  channel for this ?
<bjwebb> hi
<pag> hi bjwebb :)
<bjwebb> anyone heard of kbfx?
<MarcC_> sure, installed it a while ago
<bjwebb> i mean i like what its trying to do, but did you find it a bit.. well clunky?
<MarcC_> I stopped using it after a few minutes :)
<bjwebb> hmm i was wondering if there were any other similar things
<hw_> Adept crashed and now Adept the package database is used by another process. How can I solve this?
<ardchoille> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<hw_> Wow, that was quick. Thx!
<ardchoille> Does synaptic ever crash?
<ardchoille> yw
<WaltzingAlong> sure
<genii> ardchoille: Yup
<ardchoille> adept takes a while to load so I wrote a small app that takes about 2 seconds to load :)
<bjwebb> aptitude ftw
<ardchoille> Good point
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<pag> hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi pag :)
<juanra> principiante necesita ayuda sobre kubuntu
<BluesKaj> been busy roofing the couple of days ....lotsa fun :P
<pag> !es | juanra
<ubotu> juanra: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<WaltzingAlong> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<TimS> Is it possible to password encrypt a memory stick? I would Idealy like to be able to use it in Win and Kub but Kubuntu only is okay
<fdoving> TimS: i have not tried,but maybe something like: http://www.mepis.org/node/11434 will work?
<bjwebb> anyone here use domino style?
<pag> bjwebb, yup.
<ksivaji> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<Hamra> where can i find a list of the packages available for apt-get ?
<bjwebb> pag: do you have trouble with firefox scroll bars?
<ardchoille> Hamra: Um.. in adept?
<Dalton> does anyone know how to get Dolphin to use the systems double click settings?  Single click is a pain when trying to perform any file operations
<pag> bjwebb, I don't use it for GTK apps anymore, but I recall having those problems back then... Couldn't figure any fix though
<ardchoille> bjwebb: You mean the scrollbar goes below/hides?
<bjwebb> erm kindof
<bjwebb> the curvy bits at the end go fuzzy
<Hamra> ardachoile: stupid me, thnx
<ardchoille> bjwebb: iirc, there is a fix for that in kde control centre. open kcontrol, go to Appearance & Themes > GTK Style > bottom section
<bjwebb> ardchoille: hey thanks!
<lavacano201014> oats
<dovecothelp> hello
<pag> !hi | dovecothelp
<ubotu> dovecothelp: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dovecothelp> i have a problem with mailx
<dovecothelp> i install devocot+sieve
<dovecothelp> and now i can't send mail
<AstralJava> Hello everyone! :) A few days/maybe two weeks ago I was wondering about the state of KDE4 components in gutsy. Does anyone know the state of them? I'm asking because kde4pim has a dependency for kde4pim-data (= 3.92.0-0ubuntu1)  but 3.94.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<dovecothelp> can you help me?
<ardchoille> AstralJava: kde4 is barely usable
<AstralJava> ardchoille: Yes, I heard that the last time as well. :) I'm still a beta-tester, so trying to help out at the same time. :)
<ardchoille> oh, ok
<AstralJava> ardchoille: Cause that's a bug, right? Can we get it fixed still?
<WaltzingAlong> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dovecothelp> please help me with dovecot+mailx
<bjwebb> ardchoille: not fixed :S
<Dalton> Does anyone know how to change the default mouseclick settings for Dolphin (the default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10)
<ardchoille> bjwebb: :(
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | Dalton
<ubotu> Dalton: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<bjwebb> bbiab
<WaltzingAlong> Dalton: how do you mean? it is a standard kde app so it follows the click conventions of kde;
<WaltzingAlong> !info kpersonalizer | Dalton
<ubotu> dalton: kpersonalizer: installation personalizer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.7 (feisty), package size 491 kB, installed size 808 kB
<Dalton> My desktop and konqueror all work with a double mouse click, unfortunately, within Dolphin, it uses single click and there is no place within dolphin to change the setting
<bjwebb> :S
* WaltzingAlong does not prefer dolphin
<fdoving> Dalton: that does sound strange, are you sure dolphin is not running as root or any other user somehow?
* bjwebb finds dolphin better in some ways
<MetaMorfoziS> +1
<ardchoille> Dolphin will be one of the first thigns I rip out of Gutsy
<fdoving> i think dolphin is nice.  :)
<MetaMorfoziS> there are some ununderstandable things in kubuntu:) Why not includes krusader? why not includes firefox? why uses the shitty own setting application instead of kcontrol? etc:)
<WaltzingAlong> some of the interface is nice but i guess i have just become use to the more versatile konqueror
<Dalton> Dolphin is running as the user, everything else has been checked
<ardchoille> Dalton: Are you sure this isn't a mouse setting? There is a setting in kcontrol to have double-click or single-click
<fdoving> MetaMorfoziS: system settings will be there in kde4. konqueror is already a webbroser, shipping two on the CD is waste when you can add something usefull instead.
<Hamra> !dolphin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolphin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> hello, how do I check the files on my windows harddrives?
<ubuntu> I need to check which one to format
<MetaMorfoziS> fdoving > kde4 drops kcontrol?
<Dalton> btw,  kpersonalizer does not show up in the list of installable or upgradable software in 7.10rc
<WaltzingAlong> !info dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1251 kB, installed size 2252 kB
* MetaMorfoziS gets suicide
<BluesKaj> !partitions | ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> fdoving > if konq a browser, include krusader as a filemanager:)
<ubotu> ubuntu: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<WaltzingAlong> !info kpersonalizer | Dalton
<ubotu> dalton: kpersonalizer: installation personalizer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.7 (feisty), package size 491 kB, installed size 808 kB
<Dalton> dolphin is the new default file manager in 7.10, no longer optional
<fdoving> MetaMorfoziS: looks like they do,there will be a systemsettings instead.
<MetaMorfoziS> :(((
<fdoving> MetaMorfoziS: dolphin is the filemanager :)
<fdoving> like it will be for kde4.
<MetaMorfoziS> i can think dolphin become useful in the future... but systemsettings... thats a crap:(
<Dalton> btw, I asked about this on #ubuntu+1 and I have gotten no response
<fdoving> it's a rather simple operation to switch back to konqueror for those who like it better
<WaltzingAlong> and even for those who do not
<WaltzingAlong> as i imagine the steps are the same
<fdoving> Dalton: right-click on a folder -> properties -> wrench/toolbox -> move koqnueror to the top of the list in the open-with list.
<fdoving> Application Preference Order, actually.
<bjwebb> why do scrollbars muck up :S
<Dalton> other than stupid problems like not honouring the mouse click settings, dolphin is very nice.  But when you want to select files for deletion or some other file operation, they are opened..... Think about getting rid of large graphic files, based upon the preview, but when you click it to delete the file, gimp opens up.....
<ardchoille> Dalton: Did you check your mouse settings? That single click is default in Feisty to, iirc, but you can change it.
<WaltzingAlong> Dalton: if it is single click, then hold Ctrl when left-mouse clicking the icon. otherwise simply right-mouse click it to select delete
<blendtux> does anybody overhere has anyluck with mounting gmail on kubuntu feisty
<ardchoille> blendtux: ?
<WaltzingAlong> !info gmailfs
<ubotu> gmailfs: Use your GMail account as a filesystem. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2-2 (feisty), package size 24 kB, installed size 156 kB
<blendtux> yes i installed it but now
<WaltzingAlong> oh to configure it
<blendtux> yes
<WaltzingAlong> did you view the homepage? http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html
<ardchoille> Use gmail as a file system? So, when gmail goes down, what happens to your files?
<WaltzingAlong> no access to them
<blendtux> wating till it goes up again
<ardchoille> That's my point
<WaltzingAlong> and a good point it was, asking a question to make a point
<WaltzingAlong> so generally it is a bad idea to have /home mounted as gmailfs ?
<bjwebb> why do scrollbars muck up with firefox and domino even after fix :S
<ardchoille> WaltzingAlong: Sounds like your files would be in the gmailfs on someone else's computer. That's unsafe. If you lose the connection, you have no access to your files.
<WaltzingAlong> ardchoille: thanks. i guess i will just store other things there
<tsb> I would like to be able to share my desktop with someone safely. Any recommendations? We both have to be able to work on it at the same time.
<arash> tsb, how do you mean? should there be 2 mouses, two computers on your table desktop?
<tsb> arash: I want to invite someone over the internet to control my desktop. Actually I have 2 (twinview), and I'd like to be able to share :0.1
<[4N93L] > arash: he means,Remote Desktop Sharing.
<tsb> arash: (he is using a windows machine)
<fdoving> tsb: use vnc or something similar over a ssh tunnel for example?
<tsb> there's just so many alternatives, freenx, nx free, x11vnc..
<arash> tsb: aha, do your friend mind using illegal things, in so case VNC might be  a solution, but wait for some pro to give best software hint
<arash> I think it's called WinVNC*
<bjwebb> arash: why is VNC illegal?
<arash> bjwebb: I remember reading @ their site that WinVNC costs if you wanna connect from Windows to non-Windows :p, I meant WinVNC*, Im no expert at the subject
<bjwebb> ahh
<fdoving> arash: there are for example free alternatives like tightvnc and so on.
<arash> fdoving: ok, say that to tsb ;), nice to know anyway
<tsb> It is important that it works with my *existing* session
<arash> tsb. are you using krfb?
<tsb> arash: at the moment, nothing. I'l looking at it right now though
<arash> tsb: It's preinstalled on my Kubuntu
<fdoving> tsb: x11vnc and openssh-server on your side, putty and some vnc client on his side. then figure out how to use putty to setup a port-forwarding-tunnel to the port on your machine where x11vnc is listening for connections.
<tsb> fdoving: that's what I thought
<tsb> x11vnc is fast then? is there any big difference between vnc and nx?
<fdoving> nx is faster, but nx does not support shared sessions as far as i'm aware.
<tsb> fdoving: ah, thank you.
<tsb> vnc it is then
<[4N93L] > I have a question, where can i find a good app. that has Jordan as a country for the Adsl connection ?
<[4N93L] > I've got this program but i'm connected through France. :S
<tsb> fdoving: http://hans.fugal.net/blog/articles/2007/07/16/nx-desktop-sharing
<Hamra> [4N93L] : if you get any luck tell me, i quit searching for lebanon some while ago :P
<[4N93L] > Hamra: Lol.
<[4N93L] > I found one for Turkey once, but that was a long time ago.
<[4N93L] > ><
<bwayne> how can I get a SUSE-style menu in Kubuntu?  is there a package in the repos?
<Hamra> [4N93L] : currently im using internet on kubuntu by LAN from a winxp computer, but i heard (though never tried) of a program called rp-pppoe for internet connections, give it a try
<Tm_T> !kickoff | bwayne
<ubotu> bwayne: Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Tm_T> not what I wanted
* ubunturos wonders what kickoff was actually for!
<lala> salut je cherche des francais
<ubunturos> !fr | lala
<ubotu> lala: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bwayne> Tm_T: ok.  so kickoff is what I'm looking for.  doesn't appear to be in the repos.
<[4N93L] > Hamra: Try the command "sudo pppoeconf" that should somewhat help. :S Atleast that's the reason i can be online.
<TimS> Whats the command to reset my screen resolution after a game?
<TimS> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hamra> [4N93L] : tried it, didnt find anything, anyway im not complaining, its simpler this way, this way my useless winxp computer have something useful to do :P
<[4N93L] > Lmao.
<[4N93L] > Anyone good with IRC ??
<[4N93L] > I need to learn commands,any type of command is good enough for me.
<[4N93L] > -_-;
<jpatrick> I think we all have some experience...
<[4N93L] > share?
<ubunturos> [4N93L] : the Konvesation docs has quite a lot of them
<jpatrick> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<[4N93L] > ubunturos: actually it doesnt. =\
<ubunturos> [4N93L] : you want /all/ of them?
<[4N93L] > yeah =\
<[4N93L] > atleast then i can pick the ones important to me.
<ubunturos> umm, ok
<[4N93L] > jpatrick: that didnt help. I asked for commands,not clients and servers.
<jpatrick> [4N93L] : yeah, sorry, truth is I hardly use any commands
<martin_> Hallo :) darf man hier deutsch schreiben ?
<llutz> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<[4N93L] > "hardly" , meaning you do use afew. =] 
<martin_> k thx
<Daisuke-Ido> upgrade finally complete!
<Daisuke-Ido> time to reboot
<dragoness> hello
<dragoness> please, ccould I get help about mozilla thunderbird?
<itch_> Hello guys. I have a small problem. I need to change the permisions on a ntfs partition mounted by filesystem at boot time as ntfs-3g. i`ve tried with sudo chmod, but it`s not working, Any sugestion ?
<dragoness> itch http://help.ubuntu-it.org/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/it/ch10s03.html
<dragoness> the link is in Italian but I believe that the instructions (in the boxes) are quite cleare
<[4N93L] > I have to leave, buhbye y'all.
<dragoness> the command umask=0222 in the fstab seems to have solved the problem for me
<itch_> dragoness: ok, let my try it.
<dragoness> no prob itch
<dragoness> hope it works :)
<itch_> dragoness: umask=0222 makes my partition read-only
* genii sips a coffee and wonders how chmodding NTFS would work
<Hamra> i just installed firefox 2, when i start it, it asks for a profile and i create one, but when i close firfox and start it again i won't find the profile!
<dragoness> ugh itch_... true
<dragoness> I wouldn't know, then, sorry
<dragoness> the ro option was enough for me so I didn't search any further
<dragoness> probably you could find stg in man umask
<itch_> dragoness: thanks anyway. but I need it to be rw
<dragoness> I don't know
<llutz> itch_: don't know about ntfs, but umask=0000 may help
<jussi01> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<jussi01> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jussi01> that link might have something
<itch_> thank you jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<dragoness> please
<dragoness> can anyone help me with the thunderbird?
<dragoness> I'd like to import the account I have on my windows partition
<genii> All you should need with ntfs-3g in the fstab is fs type to be ntfs-3g, then options would be something like defaults, then possibly a locale=<some locale specific info here>
<genii> If your ntfs disk is some external then also run ntfs-config and check off the option to use external disks
<jussi01> dragoness: google it. Im pretty sure there was something on the wiki about it
<dragoness> jussi01: I tried but without success :)
<jussi01> dragoness: ok. I know there was omething though :/
<dragoness> I found a manual on thunderbird which says that, when you add an account, it offers you an option "do you want to import"
<dragoness> MY thunderbird does nothing of the kind :)))
<Daisuke-Ido> whee, gutsy is go!
<dragoness> while I'm chatting here I'm continuing the research
<dragoness> but up to now...
<genii> dragoness: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/search?q=accountex&status=4
<dragoness> thx genii
<genii> dragoness: np
<dragoness> going there right away
<hydrogen> dragoness: its due to the fact that your account is stored in an odd place (it was on windows)
<hydrogen> dragoness: You would need to move the profile and do crazy things to it to get thunderbird to find/import it
<hydrogen> and unfortunatly.. I don't know what those things are, you probablhy want to ask somewhere more thunderbird-centric
<genii> dragoness: Prudent thing would be have some small shared partition or such, install the extension in both OS. Export from Win the results to that shared area. Import into Linux from same place
<dragoness> yes
<dragoness> I can see my windows partition from linux
<dragoness> I'm downloading the accountex now
<dragoness> let me see what I can do with that...
<lup0> GoOcHiE: what graphics card do you have?
<GoOcHiE> nvidia agp 8x 64mb
<lee986321> eh amI the only one running gutsy in Kunbuntu/
<lup0> lee986321: I just upgraded my laptop from kubuntu feisty to gutsy RC
<lee986321> any how has any one else had issues with the ati driver x300
<U238Willy> nope.. I will be as soon as it finishes installing.
<lup0> lee986321: nope, I've got an intel chip
<U238Willy> nvidia
<lee986321> ahh
<ScorpKing> subramani:  this is my box - http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/9735/mydesktopzk5.jpg and http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/8489/mydesktop2uq8.jpg
<ScorpKing> subramani: you'll need to install kbfx and superkaramba
<genii> ScorpKing: Geez, nasty red green yellow and blue thing down there on the left
<lee986321> hmm is radeon based on amd?
<ScorpKing> genii: lol. i changed it to the kubuntu one. :P
<subramani> ScorpKing: thanks
<lee986321> well Iam running the 64   bit version the drivers for the 32 bit work on  ubuntu, in 32 bit mode.
<lee986321> the drivers though say its for both 32 and 64
<ScorpKing> subramani: np. :D
<lee986321> so far the 64 even with out the adapter in use has given me stable graphics
<lee986321> but wha I hit that enguage  the dgpaics adapter tha t Is when all heck breaks loose
<lee986321> so Im wondering should I use vesa, or wwhat?
<lee986321> or do I need to selct the flgrx driver then hit the  ok key?
<Minataku> How can you use a 64bit driver in 32bit mode?
<Minataku> That's not possible.
<lee986321> yeah good question because ati sent theis thing with either 64 or 32 when it sets up it auto ids your system as either 32 or 64 then goes from there
<U238Willy> lee986321, for Gutsy help I'd hop on over to #ubuntu+1 and ask there (since that's the Gutsy RC channel) if you don't get it resolved here.
<lee986321> e h I am planning to load the fiesty version
<lee986321> Iam jsut wondering if in general I am setting someting wrong
<TimS> ScorpKing: Where would I get a list of the cards that work with Kubuntu
<ScorpKing> uhm. not sure. i saw a list somewhere on google. maybe try that.
<TimS> Okay, and whhhyyy do you try and look like Vista
<lee986321> the list said my racd was acceptable
<Fern> Vista looks awesome
<lee986321> well I have the back up of the x.org config
<lee986321> vista has sissues lol
<TimS> :o Fern never say that in here :P
<TimS> At least look like OSX :P
<ScorpKing> TimS: a freind of mine told me linux is crap and vista looks a lot better anyway. lol
<Fern> :O
<TimS> Bah:P
<Fern> But it does
<ScorpKing> nope
<TimS> Compiz Fusion :D
<ScorpKing> lol
<lee986321> I have yet to see a windows that alows you to tweak the kernal lol
<TimS> Does vista rotate, snow and go 3d at the same time? I think not my friends.
<ismakun> what is a good alternative for DreamWeaver in Ubuntu??
<Fern> I doubt there is one
<Fern> Anyway
<Minataku> ScorpKing: You need to hit said friend upside the back of the head
<Fern> You should google it. :P
<Minataku> Not hurt him, just to make a point
<Minataku> lol
<ScorpKing> TimS: hehe. i had it look like OSX before the XP and Vista look.
<TimS> ismakun: I tend to use Quanta, but NVU might do, also Dreamweaver works under wine
<TimS> YOU HAD IT LIKE XP?
<TimS> You nutter :P
<ScorpKing> hehe
<ismakun> Wine runs Dreamweaver well?
<senab88> on my laptop, my FN keys work on ubuntu, but since ive moved 2 kubuntu theyve stopped working. was it gnome that made them work?
<TimS> Yeah
<ScorpKing> Minataku: lol. that won't help at all. he gets a hiding from someone about once a week. :P
<Minataku> Heh
<Fern> What is a PCI card? O_O
<Minataku> I'm sure he's just pissed that he spent $400 on Vista then found out that something else does it better for $0
<Fern> Is it a card you insert into the side of your laptop?
<TimS> No
<TimS> Its the one you put in a PC
<Minataku> Fern: No, that's PCMCIA or CardBus
<Fern> okay
<Minataku> PCI is Peripheral Connection Interface
<ScorpKing> ismakun: Dreamweaver can run in linux with wine. Look on the wine website.
<Minataku> It's a bus specification implemented in most PCs
<Fern> Well I have a Netopia PCMCIA card
<Fern> Do you think it's compatible?
<Minataku> Though those of recent vintage are moving away from PCI to PCI-E
<Minataku> Open up the machine and have a look. It should be very obvious.
<Minataku> Though to answer, no
<Minataku> PCMCIA/CardBus cards don't go in PCI slots
<Fern> The answer to my question?
<Minataku> Yes
<Minataku> A PCMCIA card is a sealed entity
<Minataku> Typically about 0.5cm thick
<Fern> My wireless card works fine on Windows. I'm using it now. You think it'll be incompatible with Ubuntu?
<Minataku> With a row of holes on one of the narrow ends
<doobeh> (about the size of a business card)
<Fern> Yes that's what I'm using now
<Minataku> Right
<Minataku> PCI cards are large, and the chips are exposed
<Minataku> You look at it and see the card edge with the pins and a bunch of ICs
<Fern> I'm more asking if the make of card is supported by Ubuntu
<Minataku> It MIGHT, and it might NOT
<Fern> ok
<doobeh> "The card is Netopia '3D Reach' model SWL-2300N in front it has 802.11b TER/WPC11N1 I don't know what chipset it has but it worked 'right out of the box' with 6.06."
<doobeh> first hit on google-- worth having a search yourself, if you know the model number
<TimS> !knetworkmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetworkmanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fern> How can I find out the model number
<TimS> Oh
<TimS> Humm
<TimS> I love this one
<TimS> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<doobeh> Fern, you can check in the device manager in windows, it might mention it there-- otherwise you'll have to physically look at the card, the details will be written on it
<TimS> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<doobeh> Is gutsy going to have compiz on by default like ubuntu?
<Fern> this is what's written on the back of the card: Netopia
<Fern> 3D Reach
<TimS> Yeah
<Fern> 802.11b/g
<doobeh> Looks like it'll work then Fern
<TimS> Fern, are you sure it doesnt work#?
<Fern> Pretty sure
<Fern> I put it in after I booted up Ubuntu and it did nothing
<Fern> the lights did not glow at all
<TimS> Put it in before.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(TimS/#kubuntu) And you dont have filtering on do you
(TimS/#kubuntu) ubuntulog: just joined :o
(TimS/#kubuntu) mac filtering*
<Fern> How do I check to see if I have filtering on?
<Fern> brb
<TimS> Fern: Its a router setting
<CPrgmSwR2> is there other packages to install for kde4-beta other than what kdebase-workspace pulls in?
<Skrot-> Hi, does anyone know where to bind keys to increase/decrease the brightness of the screen on a laptop?
<emilsedgh> Skrot-: for me its 'fn'+Up/Down arrows
<Skrot-> emilsedgh: Used to be for me as well (with feisty), but it doesn't work anymore (gutsy)
<Skrot-> Although I am able to change the brightness via the power manager
<emilsedgh> Skrot-: so fill a bug report
<jussi01> shortcuts | Skrot-
<jussi01> !shortcuts | Skrot-
<ubotu> Skrot-: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Fern> Skrot-: What I do to increase and decrease my brightness is I hold down Fn and press F8 to increase brightness and F9 to decrease it.
<Skrot-> thanks
<chris__> is anyone using the intel xorg driver here?
<emilsedgh> chris__: me
<emilsedgh> chris__: i have 810 driver
<chris__> im using the intel xorg driver and now when i try to play movies using XV theyre over exposed. changing to X11 playback fixes it. I'm sure XV used to work though, any ideas?
<jussi01> chris__: are you running compiz/beryl?
<chris__> no
<Fern> Hmm
<jussi01> hmmm, weird
<chris__> havent had chance to enable it yet
<Fern> Skrot-: Did the brightness thing work for you?
<Skrot-> Fern: I can change the brightness via power manager (and dcop), but not with shortcuts. Probably bug :>
<Fern> Aw okay
<chris__> how do i get rid of the groupware wizard? what package is it under?
<massi_> hi
<Phlogi>  I can't get cryptsetup-luks to work with a partition on my external hd, i always get an error, you can find all the information here: http://pastebin.ca/737851 thanks for any help!
<sub[t] rnl> Phlogi: I think http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/DM-Crypt addresses your error, Phlogi
<Phlogi> CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y its in my kernel
<Azzco> Is ther any program to control the fans in the computer?
<envoices> bonsoir
<envoices> je suis venu hier
<envoices> j'explique mon problme
<envoices> je n'arrive pas  installer mon rseau wifi
<hydrogen> !fr | envoices
<ubotu> envoices: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<envoices> bonsoir
<Modders> hello can some help me
<Azzco> Don't ask to ask, just ask
<Modders> i want to get to the #arklinux chat and cant configure
<Modders> oops done it..lol
<Modders> anyone in uk?
<Fern> About 40 times.
<Fern> Ugh
<Fern> Wrong tab
<jetsaredim> is there a separate package to enable jabber support in pidgin?
<Daisuke_Ido> i was under the impression that jabber was built in
<jetsaredim> o - hmm
<jetsaredim> o wait
<jetsaredim> XMPP
<jetsaredim> duh
<jetsaredim> ok - nm
<sadeck> hi all
<asfjeiadfe> hello im using amsn 0.97 and when i try to change my image to show theres a contact list, where there are every contact of every msn account who has been used on this pc, how can i avoid amsn to create that list?
<asfjeiadfe> im using kubuntu 7.04
<CPrgmSwR2> hi
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: here.
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: did you get update-manager installed?
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah, but the download speed is really slow
<CPrgmSwR2> so I am only at 6%
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: well, that upgrade to gutsy is really going to pull out some teeth then.. roughly 600-800mb download
<CPrgmSwR2> Its really odd because I can download at 600kb/s
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: where in the world are you?
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: us?
<CPrgmSwR2> USA, Texas
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: alright, try removing us. from the url in the sources.list file
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: and sudo apt-get update afterwards
<__-osh-__> !sound
<_StefanS_> !mute
<__-osh-__> Ok, so no bot answering.
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: prefix the stuff you write me with my handle (_S<tab>)
<__-osh-__> _StefanS_: Perhaps you can help? The sound on my box stopped working.
<_StefanS_> __-osh-__: uhm maybe? what chipset?
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: okay
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: are you updating your sources list?
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: its not exactly working
<__-osh-__> _StefanS_: Looking in kmix it seems to be two of them. Via 8237 and an Audigy 2 ZS
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: :%s/us.//g inside vi will do the trick
<ndrea> sorry, i have a question... i can't access the partition of vista getting this error:
<ndrea> hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<_StefanS_> __-osh-__: I dont think the audigy works in linux
<_StefanS_> ndrea: try as root
<__-osh-__> _StefanS_: Ah. Still, the VIA should then. Sounds stopped working just a few days ago...
<wrede>  I upgraded kubuntu to gutsy. When I log in with my user, my external monitor is blank. With test user however, whos config files I deleted, the monitor works. Question, which config files do I delete for my user to get the monitor working?
<ScorpKing> i've asked this a few time so ince more won't hurt i guess. :P konqueror and most of the kde apps seems to use different dns than firefox and cli apps like apt. what's with that?
<ScorpKing> once*
<_StefanS_> __-osh-__: it should
<wrede> can anyone help?
<_StefanS_> wrede: two secs
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: it says update-manager is not a valid package
<__-osh-__> _StefanS_: I tried restarting alsa but got nothing. Also tried the alsa_tool but nothing there either. :-/
<nosrednaekim> anyone seen BluesKaj?
<__-osh-__> wrede: copy xorg.conf to something like xorg.conf.<todays-date> and then remove xorg.conf
<__-osh-__> wrede: then do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<__-osh-__> wrede: Might help.
<LjL> nosrednaekim: /msg seenserv seen blueskaj
<__-osh-__> wrede: or listen to someone in here that knows more about k/ubuntu than me. ;-)
<wrede> __-osh-__: Ok, but I think it is a local problem, because it works for the other user
<nosrednaekim> well he has seen him...
<__-osh-__> wrede: Ahh, Ok, now I read the question properly.
<__-osh-__> wrede: My approach might be a bit drastic then.
<wrede> __-osh-__: yes :-)
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: try sudo apt-cache search update-manager, does it give you anything ?
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: I had to switch back to us.
<CPrgmSwR2> now it wants to update a ton of packages
<CPrgmSwR2> I am just going to do the manual way
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: ok, did you replace all feisty for gutsy ?
<__-osh-__> wrede: I'm thinking that perhaps the .Xauthority-file might have something to do with it. But it could probably just as well be any x-related file in .kde
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: yes
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: good
<wrede> __-osh-__: ok. cheers, will give it a try
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: how is the download speed?
<CPrgmSwR2> 40kb/s
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: oh my
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah
<CPrgmSwR2> now its up to 56kb/s
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: just using archive.ubuntu.com instead gives me ok speeds
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: so that was just what I meant ..
<CPrgmSwR2> when I tried to switch to that alot of packages could not be found
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: ah well, that might be because feisty-backports, commercial should be removed. Dont think theyre in gutsy
<CPrgmSwR2> Oh
<_StefanS_> obviously feisty-backports isnt ;)
<CPrgmSwR2> what about gutsy-backports though?
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: nah, its not really there yet I think
<CPrgmSwR2> that may be why
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: probably
<kowal> some one can help me with bash script?
<_StefanS_> kowal: yeS?
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ main restricted universe multiverse <-- here is what I have
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: should be fine
<CPrgmSwR2> oh my gosh
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: I can post my sources.list so you can compare
<CPrgmSwR2> double the spped
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: :D
<CPrgmSwR2> 86 kb/s
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: actually you should be able to get more than that.. I usually get 900-1300kb/s from archive.ubuntu.com
<danny> hello
<__-osh-__> ARGH!!! Sound shouldn't be so fscking hard to get working again. :-(
<kowal> do you no how write comand for find file modyfi after xxxx & before eee??
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: I think it may be my internet connection
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: I checked it with openoffice and even that is slow
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: When I was in gentoo I was getting 600kb/s and then some
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: sounds odd
<CPrgmSwR2> thats better 363kb/s
<CPrgmSwR2> now its back down to 50kb/s
<CPrgmSwR2> its acting real weird
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: maybe you have a duplex issue
<CPrgmSwR2> what is a duplex issue?
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: well just thinking your lan adapter and switch might not cooperating .. but thats a longshot
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: either that or something is about to go out
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: what hardware are you on ?
<CPrgmSwR2> A7n8X deluxe motherboard kingston 512 MB memory X 2 maxter 80GB X 2 Radeon 9500 Graphics Card
<Daisuke-Ido> one, and only one problem with gutsy thus far...  it broke deluge
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: uhm that should be fine
<CPrgmSwR2> now I am hitting 118 kb/s
<CPrgmSwR2> my connection speed is all over the place
<_StefanS_> seems like it
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: anyways its faster than before, so I guess you should just have some patience :)
<CPrgmSwR2> thats what I am doing
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: when I do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade... well that pull in a bunch of other packages to be upgraded?
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: the whole system yes.
<CPrgmSwR2> oh my gosh
<CPrgmSwR2> I am doing an upgrade first though
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: I can paste my sources.list so you have something to compare with
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: actually I dont know if upgrade will work.. I've always used dist-upgrade
<CPrgmSwR2> okay will switch to that
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: lol its going to remove kde4
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: well doesn't it upgrade it ?
<CPrgmSwR2> I guess not
<Daisuke-Ido> upgrade kde4 to what?
<_StefanS_> Daisuke-Ido: beta 3
<Daisuke-Ido> not if it's not in gutsy's repos
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: you can always install it later on
<Daisuke-Ido> exactly
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah I just thought it was odd
<_StefanS_> Daisuke-Ido: maybe some dependencies are not fully in place, donno. I have beta 3 that works in gutsy
<CPrgmSwR2> wow its going to take 4 hours
<Daisuke-Ido> _StefanS_: that would be my guess
<CPrgmSwR2> lol 32kb/s wow
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: well your internet connection has some temper ;)
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: I could snailmail you the cd's quicker :D
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: probably
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: I might as well be paying for dial-up
<Angelus> what is kubuntu RC version?
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: arh well :)
<_StefanS_> Angelus: pre-release of gutsy 7.10
<Angelus> pre-release?
<Angelus> :s
<Angelus> is it complete but?
<_StefanS_> Angelus: but it might contain a few bugs
<Angelus> ah ok stefan
<ubuntuMan> Can anyone tell me how to find my boot drive?
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntuMan: you don't have one because its part of your root drive
<rohan> anyone know which package provides the OSD in kubuntu for volume keys ?
<ubuntuMan> How do you know that?
<rohan> no idea :-/
<rohan> because right now on latest gutsy there is no OSD for volume keys
<ubuntuMan> CPrgmswr2 How do you know its part of my root drive?
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntuMan: I figured that out when I tried to configure a duel boot between kubuntu and gentoo
<ubuntuMan> I have Feisty
<ubuntuMan> Sorry I forgot to mention
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntuMan: I am assuming you are refereing to partitions and not hard drivers
<ubuntuMan> Yes I lost grub
<ubuntuMan> I got an Error 17
<CPrgmSwR2> okay
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntuMan: grub is still there
<CPrgmSwR2> something else is missing
<ubuntuMan> How do I go about getting it back?
<CPrgmSwR2> go to cd ~/
<CPrgmSwR2> and check for vmlinuz and initrd.img files
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: nah, its just /
<ubuntuMan> I tired find /boot/grub/stage1 and I got nothing
<CPrgmSwR2> oops
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah its /
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntuMan: what does ls / give you?
<ubuntuMan> find / ?
<CPrgmSwR2> # ls .
<CPrgmSwR2> oops
<CPrgmSwR2> # ls /
<_StefanS_> ubuntuMan: do a sudo fdisk -l, and paste that to pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntuMan: and then paste the url here
<_StefanS_> yep.
<ubuntuMan> cpgramswr2 ls / gave me this http://www.pastebin.org/4915
<_StefanS_> ubuntuMan: go to /boot and do a find . there, and paste that
<ubuntuMan> stefen I got this http://www.pastebin.org/4916
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntuMan: what does # cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CPrgmSwR2> give you
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: I guess you can take that from here, I need to to some work
<CPrgmSwR2> k
<ubuntuMan> find /boot gave me this http://www.pastebin.org/4918
<ubuntuMan> cat /boot/grub/menu.lst no such dir
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntuMan: I guess you are missing grub
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntuMan: sudo apt-get grub
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntuMan: sudo apt-get install grub
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: or just update-grub maybe ;)
<ubuntuMan> Can I do that from Kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<ubuntuMan> I don't have the feasity disk I installed from
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: will that work because he is missing the entire grub folder?
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntuMan: you should beable to
<ubuntuMan> Ok I'll give it a try
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: grub-install might be needed, you're right.
<ubuntuMan> sudo apt-get install grub says the newest version is already installed
<ubuntuMan> stefens sudo grub-install?
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: how do you re-install a package?
<ubuntuMan> sudo grub-install gave me this http://www.pastebin.org/4919
<ubuntuMan> cprgmswr2 should I do sudo apt-get install grub or sudo install-grub ?
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntuMan: let me just clarify something first
<ubuntuMan> Sure
<CPrgmSwR2> # ls /boot/grub <-- doesn't give you anything
<ttan> sorry, i can't install kde themes..
<ubuntuMan> No such files
<CPrgmSwR2> and your on fiesty correct?
<TimS> Why, whenever I start firefox, does it not auto maticly maximize?
<TimS> Its very annoying
<ubuntuMan> Correct
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: apt-get install grub --reinstall
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntuMan: do what _StefanS_ said
<Daisuke-Ido> TimS: bummer
<ScorpKing> ttan: need help with themes?
<ubuntuMan> YES
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke-Ido- laptop arrived today
<ubuntuMan> Its working
<Daisuke-Ido> Dragnslcr: how goes it so far?
<ttan> yes Scorpink
<Dragnslcr> Haven't opened it up yet
<ttan> king, sorry
<Daisuke-Ido> ah
<ubuntuMan> I think that will work, I hope
<ScorpKing> ttan: explain the problem. :)
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntuMan: grub doewn's just work out of the box
<ubuntuMan> Oh, so I'm not done yet?
<Dragnslcr> I may just wait until the end of the week when I can upgrade to 7.10 right after I install kubuntu-desktop
<CPrgmSwR2> what does # cat /boot/grub/menu.lst give you?
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: it actually does on *ubuntu
<CPrgmSwR2> oh it does
<CPrgmSwR2> oh okay
<CPrgmSwR2> ubuntuMan: then you are done
<ttan> scorpking, weel, i've just downloaded some themes in the .deb format, installed but i don't really konw where to look to select them..
<ubuntuMan> Great thanks guys!
<ubuntuMan> You saved my life, well my files anyway
<Alamue> I just gotta say that I love Kubuntu, just got everything running. Once I can get Cedega running I am giving up Windows. One question though, is there a performance boost of RAID 0 in Kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> ttan: you have the link you downloaded it from?
<Dragnslcr> Alamue- (hardware) RAID should be more or less independent of OS
<ttan> scorp, from kde-look.org
<twixter> hi there, i have had some difficulty upgrading kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 is this the right channel?
<Alamue> Ok, so I should see a decent Sda access time?
<ScorpKing> ttan: which one?
<ScorpKing> twixter: yes
<ttan> mm.. just wait for a second..
<_StefanS_> Alamue: you might want to look into noatime mount option aswell
<twixter> update manager tells me: Failed to fetch file:/usr/local/mydebs/./Packages.gz File not found
<CPrgmSwR2> wow speed boost on download
<ttan> scorpking: try this..http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/kooldock?content=50910
<CPrgmSwR2> _StefanS_: 637 kb/s now
<Alamue> any really good native linux games? RPG or FPS?
<ScorpKing> ttan: oh i see. i won't start or can't you find it?
<ScorpKing> it*
<Dragnslcr> Alamue- I just started playing Battle for Wesnoth. Seems pretty good so far.
<ttan> ScorpKing: i've installed but, looked everywhere, couldn't find..
<ScorpKing> ttan: press <alt>+<f2> and type kooldock
<ttan> ScorpKing: just a second.. i've got to reinstall..
<Alamue> Dragnslcr- I will have to check it out, thanks.
<_StefanS_> CPrgmSwR2: nice
<ttan> ScorpKing: damn, it works! :D
<ScorpKing> ttan: nice app too. :D
<ttan> ScorpKing: next step is this.. http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kore+%26+Leopard+BG+for+Kooldock+%2B+Icons?content=67013
<Dragnslcr> Alamue- an RPG I'd suggest avoiding is KQ. It looks like it would be fun, but survival seems to be rather rare in the first few minutes of the game
<twixter> ScorpKing: update manager tells me "Failed to fetch file:/usr/local/mydebs/./Packages.gz File not found"
<Alamue> ohok,
<mel> can anyone do a remote logon and fix my sound on my P105 Satellite S9312 system..
<_StefanS_> mel: in a few minutes
<Alamue> mel- have you tried opening kmix and making sure everything isn't muted?
<ScorpKing> twixter: yeah, i had some trouble with that this weekend. install apache2 and move the local repo to /var/www/ubuntu. add the repo as deb htt://127.0.0.1/ubuntu feisty main in sources.list.
<mel> Yes
<ScorpKing> http*
<digbert> I upgraded to Gutsy last night and I think the developers did a superb job. Thanks for all your hard work!
<mel> Will wait for you
<mel> Thanks
<mel> going to eat dinner brb
<Dragnslcr> mel- are you using analog or digital output?
<Alamue> is it normal for kubuntu to be constantly updating? seems like the only thing I have been doing is updating.
<ScorpKing> ttan: still looking... :)
<ttan> ScorpKing: hihi
<mel> Not sure I an new to linux..
<_StefanS_> Alamue: if youre running gutsy, its a development version
<ardchoille> Alamue: Depends on hwat all you have installed
<mel> I do not understand the commands yet
<Alamue> I have installed 7.04.
<ardchoille> Shouldn't have many updates
<mel> I have feisty
<Dragnslcr> mel- nothing to do with Linux. It's how your speakers are connected to your computer
<mel> It's a laptop
<Dragnslcr> Normal analog cables, optical cable, coaxial cable
<mel> no external speakers
<Dragnslcr> Ah, gotcha
<ScorpKing> ttan: if you folow the instructions it should be fine. ask if you get stuck.
<ScorpKing> follow*
<ttan> ScorpKing
<ttan> :
<ScorpKing> mmm...?
<ttan> i'm gonna try now.. thanks
<ScorpKing> ok
<twixter> ScorpKing: how do I move my local repository? Is that what /usr/local/mydebs/packages.gz is? Note the slightly different path name
<mel> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog] 
<mel>   Subdevices: 1/1
<mel>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<mel> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital] 
<mel>   Subdevices: 1/1
<mel>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<mel> this is my card
<ScorpKing> twixter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto but instead of putting it on a cd put it in /var/www/ubuntu
<Dragnslcr> mel- You can try checking alsamixer from a console, see if anything there is muted
<davo_> hi
<mel> ok brb ggotta eat dinner.. take a few moments..
<ScorpKing> twixter: if you have a lot of deb's lying around just copy them to /var/cache/apt/archives and run apt-move. it will sort it out for you.
<ScorpKing> twixter: ta make it even easier put /var/www/ubuntu in apt-move.conf instead of /debian/mirrors. when you're done run - sudo chown www-data:www-data -R /var/www/ so apache own the files.
<ScorpKing> to*
<twixter> ScorpKing: thanks, is there another link to tell me how to "put /var/www/ubuntu in apt-move.conf" ? :-)
<ScorpKing> twixter: i can do that. :D kdesu kate /etc/apt-move.conf
<twixter> ScorpKing: oh you mean add a line to that file? ok thanks for your help!
<ScorpKing> twixter: and change to LOCALDIR=/var/www/ubuntu
<ScorpKing> twixter: np. just change it in there.
<twixter> ScorpKing: uh which file will have LOCALDIR in it? sorry I'm an extreme newbie
<ScorpKing> twixter: run kdesu kate /etc/apt-move.conf
<twixter> ScorpKing: oh the same file. thanks very much!
<ScorpKing> twixter: you're welcome.
<ScorpKing> twixter: on that AptMove HowTo, stop at "mkdir .disk" on that page and you'll be sorted.
<ScorpKing> twixter: then add deb http://127.0.0.1/ubuntu main (and others that you have) to /etc/apt/sources.list and run sudo apt-get update.
<melkor> So whats the best version of ubuntu to start from right now.
<melkor> I've got fiesty fawn 7.04
<Dragnslcr> If you're installing a new system, I'd suggest waiting until the end of the week if you can
<Dragnslcr> 7.10 is due out on Thursday
<melkor> Well I might have too.
<melkor> It crashed on the way through once and I don't really know how to setup the partition table
<ScorpKing> twixter: you might get a security warning when you install apps from your repo. just select yes and carry on. ;)
<hydrogen> what do I use to get data off of a SDHC disk?
<ScorpKing> cp? lol
<melkor> Is it difficult to add a windows partition after installing linux?
<hydrogen> it can't be mounted though..
<twixter> ScorpKing: ok I am copying everything you tell me. BTW I have no file /etc/apt-move.conf
<Dragnslcr> melkor- if you're doing partitions manually, you'll want three partitions. Depending on your disk size, maybe 10-20 GB for /, 1-2 times your RAM for swap, and the rest for /home
<hydrogen> it exists at /dev/sg2
<ScorpKing> melkor: you should install windows first.
<contrast83> Does anyone know what would cause KNetworkManager to not list any devices? KWifiManager is picking them up without issue.
<ScorpKing> twixter: sudo aptitude install apt-move
<_StefanS_> contrast83: because networkmanager is not started/installed? :)
<contrast83> _StefanS_: Thanks, but no, it's running.
<ScorpKing> twixter: that will install apt-move and create that file. follow that howto and the things i said. it works great.
<keith> Contrast, the advice that worked for me was to edit /etc/network/interfaces, and comment out (with a #) all the lines having to do with your wireless devices. Then reboot, and KNetworkManager worked for me.
<twixter> ScorpKing: ok i'll give it a shot thanks again!
<_StefanS_> contrast83: what device?
<melkor> How about kde4 is anybody running that yet, or should I wait till its release?
<ScorpKing> twixter: np. i'll be here again tomorrow if you have more problems. ;)
<contrast83> AIRONET Wireless Communications Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b
<cbox> hi everyone. can someone help me figure out how to read a bootchart file? there's a lot of data and i'm trying to find out why my pc loads slow! thanks!
<contrast83> keith: Thanks, I'll try that.
<keith> yw contrast, and best of luck!
<bjwebb> can i minimze full screen games?
<contrast83> I should point out that it was working fine up until a few days ago (before one of the recent Gutsy updates).
<contrast83> And yes, I already asked in #ubuntu+1 and didn't get anything. :-)
<ScorpKing> bjwebb: try <alt>+<tab>
<mel> Ok I am back
<keith> Ah, now I did this on Feisty, so don't know if it'll work in Gutsy.  But make a backup copy of the interfaces file first, and it shouldn't hurt.
<bjwebb> ScorpKing: nah it doesn't get through
<mel> I can email you the access to my system for remote access..
<ScorpKing> bjwebb: no idea then
<ScorpKing> nite guys!
<contrast83> keith: Of course. :-)   Thanks
<CPrompt^> anyone have experience using an image on GRUB?
<CPrompt^> I need to make sure I have it pointing to the right section of the hard drive before I reboot  LOL
<_StefanS_> mel: I'm back
<cbox> hi hi, can someone help me with a small problem?
<mel> Me too
<_StefanS_> cbox: fire away
<keith> I'll try.
<contrast83> keith: Awesome, that got it. Thanks a lot!! :-)))
<contrast83> keith: FYI, for network-related stuff like that, "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" should work instead of rebooting.
<_StefanS_> mel: I sent you my email in a private message
<CPrompt^> cbox : better to just ask ;)
<mel> sorry can you send it again I closed it on accident
<cbox> i just installed Ubuntu here, and im trying to turn this PC into a media centre. i have  everything working ok, but I have 2 main problems. my more immediate one is a super slow boot time
<keith> Great, contrast!  I'm delighted it worked.  For me, one of the drivers must have been hung as restarting didn't work. So I gave you the paranoid suggestion :)
<bjwebb> :S
<bjwebb> no suggestions then?
<cbox> i installed bootchart to record boot time, but i havent a clue how to read it!
<bjwebb> its really annoying then being stuck fullscreen, windows can minimise stuff like that...
<mel> Ok gotit
<mel> hold
<CPrompt^> cbox : never done anything with making ubuntu a media center
<CPrompt^> I am needing to make sure I have the setting correct on a GRUB config.  Here is my menu.lst http://pastebin.com/m44dbeff6
<cbox> cprompt: well i have MythTV installed and thats working fine. its the loading of the OS from start thats the problem
<keith> bjwebb, you've tried Alt-Tab?  I haven't done much fullscreen gaming, but it does work with System Shock 2.
<_StefanS_> cbox: http://www.bootchart.org/docs.html ?
<bjwebb> keith: it doesn't work
<_StefanS_> cbox: try mythbuntu
<bjwebb> ctrl+alt+d doesn't work either
<CPrompt^> Can someone tell me if that splashimage section is pointing to the correction section of my linux har drive ?
<cbox> mythbuntu is a media centre?
<bjwebb> is their a command i can run from virtual terminal?
<keith> What's going wrong with loading the OS, cbox?  Incidentally, I'm running myth too, if you have any issues there will try to help.
<mel> Ok sent the email
<cbox> ok, i';ll check out mythbuntu. but its not the software thats the issue. its the loading of ubuntu from a cold start
<keith> No command I know of to minimize another app like that, bjwebb.
<cbox> its like 3-5 minutes before I get to the login screen!
<mel> StefanS I sent you the email with the command to access my system with the remote software in ubuntu
<_StefanS_> cbox: thats probably due to the dhcp timeout on a non-connected lan connection (ie. you're using wireless)
<_StefanS_> cbox: can be adjusted in dhclient.conf (timeout=5 or similar)
<_StefanS_> mel: okay
<melkor> right on it made it through and I have a windows partition
<cbox> ok. great! quick question, where is dhclient.conf located?
<_StefanS_> mel: mail hasn't arrived yet
<keith> cbox, I agree with StefanS. It's been a delay getting an IP address assigned every time I've seen that problem.
<mel> I am using wireless as well my boot time is forever cuz ubunto cannot allocate memory for a particular pci card . But I am not sure what card it is..
<mel> Ok will send again
<cbox> ok im going to modify dhclient.conf right now. just tell me where it is!
<melkor> how do I configure x-org so I can set the resolution
<keith> cbox: "locate dhclient.conf" in a Konsole session.
<_StefanS_> cbox: timeout 30;, change to 5 or similar
<_StefanS_> cbox: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<_StefanS_> cbox: I believe that should be enought
<_StefanS_> enough
<cbox> it was already set to 10
<waylandbill> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<waylandbill> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<mel> Ik it sent this time
<cbox> so not too far off. would there be another issue?
<mel> I entered your email address wrong.. Brain Fart
<cbox> and if it
<_StefanS_> mel: look at the private message
<cbox> and if it's '#', then its not actually excecuted right?
<mel> like what it's what the remote software sends out
<_StefanS_> cbox: right.
<keith> cbox, watch the messages during startup, and you'll see it stop at some point. The last msg shown will give us a hint. Alt-F1 during startup to see the messages.
<cbox> ok kieth.i'll check it out. does a bootchart help too or should i just restart?
<keith> I'm unfamiliar with bootchart, so don't know.
<mel> what do you need to login to my system?
<cbox> ok. im going to restart. ill be back. ALT F1 here i come.
<keith> good luck!
<mel> is there an ipconfig I can type in to find my ip address and info
<waylandbill> mel: ifconfig
<mel> ok
<_StefanS_> mel: the best way is if you can just use your vncviewer to contact my ip-address
<CPrompt^> so can anyone help me with this GRUB issue?  my menu.lst -> http://pastebin.com/m44dbeff6
<CPrompt^> want to make sure the splashimage section is correct before I reboot :)
<waylandbill> mel: that will give you the local workstation's interface address. It will not give a WAN address of a dsl modem or anything like that.
<mel> no sure how to do that
<_StefanS_> mel: two secs, I will describe what you should do
<mel> Ok take your time I really want this t work on my system so patience is needed and paience is what I will give it..
<_StefanS_> mel: look at the private message
<mel> k
<mel> Ok
<melkor> There msust be some what to have xorg automatically configure my monitor?
<_StefanS_> melkor: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver should do it
<_StefanS_> melkor: else sudo X -configure
<melkor> thank you
<_StefanS_> melkor: and copy ~/xorg.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf using sudo
<mel> ok I typed in vncviewer YUORIP:0 and hit enter
<mel> StefanS did you read my post
<_StefanS_> mel: nothing happend it seems
<mel> hmmm maybe I need to set my router to give me the DMZ on this IP..
<mel> brb
<_StefanS_> mel: I really gotta sleep now
#kubuntu 2007-10-16
<_StefanS_> mel: sorry
<_StefanS_> night all
<cbox> keith!
<melkor> the dpkg way says its not instelled, and I tried the sudo X -configure, then replace the file, but it says no screen
<cbox> here's what i have. normal loading time: 3:40. if i hit "ALT F1" just as it starts, loading time: 0:40
<saeed> hi all
<melkor> er no screens found
<mel> try my ip 71.63.95.105
<saeed> can someone please tell me how to run compiz-fusion?
<saeed> I know that it works out of the box in ubuntu
<saeed> but how does one go about doing it in kubuntu
<saeed> ?
<saeed> I have downloaded all compiz packages I could find
<mel> good
<_StefanS_> mel: works
<mel> can you help now
<_StefanS_> mel: I cant click anything
<_StefanS_> mel: Yes
<mel> hold
<cbox> it looks as though its "stalling" at the beginning of the boot where is says "no resume image found - starting normal boot" what does that mean??
<_StefanS_> cbox: for hibernate/suspend in laptops I think
<mel> can you see my desktop
<cbox> im using a desktop, so how do i turn that feature off?
<saeed> anybody can help"
<saeed> ??
<cbox> and can i assume thats the issue? and when I hit Alt F1, it overrides that and starts normally?
<_StefanS_> mel: still only view
<_StefanS_> mel: and the graphics dont update
<_StefanS_> mel: let me try another vnc client
<mel> Hmm ahve you done tis before
<mel> sure
<cbox> no one has any help fer moi?
<keith> cbox, I'm thinking, but nothing's coming to mind yet.  I've seen that "no resume image" msg, but never had a problem there so haven't looked into it.
<saeed> anyone can help with compiz?
<saeed> anyone?
<Yammeh> Hey guys, can you recommend a program for burning images?
<cbox> hmm. is there a way I can have the boot script automatically emulate ALTF1 for me? i dont need a blank screen, I'd prefer to see whats going on behind the scenes anyways!
<_StefanS_> cbox: sudo apt-get remove usplash ;)
<mel> i see you moving the mouse around
<_StefanS_> cbox: or remove the splash
<_StefanS_> cbox: from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cbox> does it matter which one i do
<cbox> ?
<mel> do you want me to remove the animation
<saeed> anybody knows how to make compiz work?
<saeed> anybody?
<_StefanS_> cbox: well removing usplash is probably easisst
<saeed> I am out of ideas
<saeed> I tried several sites, used google
<_StefanS_> saeed: what gfx card?
<saeed> and nothing is working so far
<saeed> Intel 915
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato
<saeed> integrated
<saeed> someone said I should change video effects to "aiglx"
<saeed> but I couldn't find such entry in my xorg.conf
<cbox> ok i just used "sudo apt-get remove usplash"
<_StefanS_> cbox: yup
* Jucato just reconnected... heading out to bed...
<mel> Stefan I am going to email you with a password to login to my system ok..
<Jucato> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> mel: i cant select anything
<_StefanS_> mel: ok, have you install ssh ?
<_StefanS_> installed
<mel> Can you type anything in
<_StefanS_> dont think so
<cbox> i'll try loggin in again and see whats happening! thanks stefans
<mel> no how do I install SSH
<_StefanS_> mel: sudo apt-get install ssh
<mel> Ok hold
<Jucato> _StefanS_: perhaps openssh-server ?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: ssh does the same
<cbox> btw, stefans, you aren't canadian are you?
<Jucato> ah
<saeed> HELLO
<_StefanS_> cbox: nawp.. danish bacon my friend
<saeed> anyone here KNOWS ANYTHING about compiz-fusion?
<mel> Ok it is installed
<MacZtttlkwork> I know something, saeed.
<Jucato> _StefanS_: ah it's a metapackage
<cbox> ok, i know another stefan s. thought i would ask!
<saeed> could u PLEASE help
<Jucato> !compiz | saeed
<ubotu> saeed: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<_StefanS_> Jucato: maybe you should explain saeed in regards to helping
<Jucato> !caps | saeed
<ubotu> saeed: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<saeed> these SITES do NOT help
<Jucato> !patience | saeed
<ubotu> saeed: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<saeed> I tried ALL of them
<MacZtttlkwork> What's your problem?
<_StefanS_> cbox: thats ok
<Yammeh> an you recommend a program for burning images?
<saeed> I can't get compiz-fusion to work on my laptop
<_StefanS_> k3b?
<MacZtttlkwork> For me compiz fusion is not working well with Kubuntu. I keep using Beryl and it has no problems.
<Jucato> Yammeh: ISO images? k3b
<Yammeh> Ta
<mel> StefnS if you need to sleep man.. No probs.. I will be here tomorrow at 6pm EST..
<MacZtttlkwork> What graphics card are you using?
<saeed> does Beryl have the same effects?
<saeed> Intel 915, integrated
<saeed> a piece of junk
<MacZtttlkwork> Not the same but very similar
<_StefanS_> saeed: beryl was just the previous version
<saeed> but that's all I have
<_StefanS_> mel: check the message
<mel> brb potty
<MacZtttlkwork> the only thing you'll miss.... is some sort of flame... wich is useless
<Jucato> _StefanS_: if you don't need to sleep yet, I do... I've been up all night. so I leave the channel to you :P
<saeed> I am not going to miss that one
<Jucato> (stdin and Tm_T are there anyway)
<saeed> does beryl have the switcher?
<MacZtttlkwork> Jucato, do they pay you for support? lol
<Jucato> MacZtttlkwork: I wish!
<MacZtttlkwork> saeed: yes it has.
<saeed> the one that looks like MACs or VISTA?
<saeed> cool
<saeed> how do I install Beryl?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well I need to sleep since my kid needs food around 4-5 oclock
<MacZtttlkwork> I think it's quite simple...
<saeed> do I need to remove compiz stuff?
<Jucato> _StefanS_: good night then.
<MacZtttlkwork> if you have the 3d drivers already installed, that's it
* Jucato needs to heal
<saeed> how do I install the 3d drivers?
<MacZtttlkwork> No, you can install it and keep the compiz stuff.
<saeed> apt-get?
<MacZtttlkwork> let's see...
<saeed> or adpet?
<cbox> stefans, keith, you guys are good!!
<saeed> THANKS a million by the way
<saeed> I appreciate your help
<MacZtttlkwork> the intel 915 has open source drivers wich come with 3d acceleration, doesn't it?
<_StefanS_> mel: I'm on your system now
<saeed> I think so
<MacZtttlkwork> Open adept
<jorge_> jejjee
<saeed> OK
<saeed> I am there
<MacZtttlkwork> wait a sec. I'm looking for the package...
<keith> Thanks, cbox. So it boots up faster now?
<cbox> yeah its super quick! i didnt need a splash screen anyways!
<saeed> OK
<saeed> Thanks a LOT man
<cbox> so do i ask about my other issue, or am i pushing my luck with one solved problem per day??:)
<keith> Sweet cbox!  I have no clue why the splash screen was slowing you down, but sometimes we just have to shrug and go to the next thing <LOL>
<saeed> beryl search yields nothing
<keith> I have time and am willing to try, cbox.
<saeed> I think it has to be something else
<cbox> ok. it might be easier
<_StefanS_> mel: sound seems okay, its not muted and the module is lodad
<MacZtttlkwork> saeed
<_StefanS_> loaded
<twixter> hi, is ScorpKing still here?
<MacZtttlkwork> close adept and open "add programs" in the K menu
<saeed> MacZtttlkwork: yes?
<saeed> OK
<saeed> I am there
<MacZtttlkwork> the write "beryl" in the search box
<MacZtttlkwork> and select the three options that appear
<cbox> i have 2x 250GB external HDDs that I have been using on my XP machine. they store pics and movies, and my mp3s and things. and if i am making this Ubuntu box my media centre i need them to be read on it too. problem is when i USB plug them in, ubuntu doesnt recognize them
<cbox> it does however recognize my little usb key drive without problem
<saeed> MacZtttlkwork: I got nothing
<saeed> when I searched both
<saeed> adept
<MacZtttlkwork> hum.. that must be about the package sources
<saeed> which ones should add?
<Daisuke-Ido> beryl is deprecated, no longer developed, why get someone using something that is going to remain stagnant rather than compiz-fusion, which is under active development
<saeed> Daisuke-Ido: how would u install compiz-fusion?
<MacZtttlkwork> ah, wait! Are you using Kubuntu 7.04?
<mel> yes I figuered that much
<Daisuke-Ido> feisty?
<saeed> 10.8
<Daisuke-Ido> uh
<saeed> release candidate
<saeed> gutsy
<mel> i been researched it but cou;d not find a fix
<Daisuke-Ido> 7.10 rc
<Daisuke-Ido> okay
<saeed> yep
<twixter> hi, I was following instructions ScorpKing gave me to upgrade my kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 and i encountered a problem
<saeed> final release is in 3 days
<twixter> i would be glad to describe everything i did, if this is the right channel for it
<Daisuke-Ido> i have yet to use kde in gutsy, so i have no clue if they've added an applet to turn that on...
<MacZtttlkwork> Daisuke-Ido: I was telling him about beryl because he told me that Compiz Fusion wasn't working. And as I am in the same situation, but Beryl does work ...
<saeed> No, there's no applet to turn it on
<saeed> unless they do it in the final release
<Daisuke-Ido> then that's a situation where beryl might be a better idea for now
<mel> how do I install beryl I have it...
<keith> Had to leave the la-z-boy for a minute, cbox. Reading your messages now...
<Daisuke-Ido> carry on
<saeed> I can't even get beryl
<saeed> I searched for it
<saeed> but no luck so far
<MacZtttlkwork> but there's a problem. As he's using a newly developed version......it hasn't got the same packages as Feisty
<Daisuke-Ido> it may have been removed from gutsy
<Daisuke-Ido> in which case, compiz fusion is about the only option
<MacZtttlkwork> I guess that as beryl is older they've left it and they care about Compiz Fusion
<Daisuke-Ido> MacZtttlkwork: wrong
<Daisuke-Ido> beryl forked from compiz
<cbox> la-z-boy. sounds like a nice workstation!
<Daisuke-Ido> and later on, they re-merged
<MacZtttlkwork> yeah... I meant the beryl package, the one I am using now.
<saeed> there's NOTHING about beryl
<Daisuke-Ido> no, there isn't
<saeed> plenty of compiz stuff, but nothing about beryl
<MacZtttlkwork> We know, saeed.
<saeed> and I enabled ALL repos
<Daisuke-Ido> compiz fusion is the only option in gutsy
<MacZtttlkwork> If you can wait 4 days for the final release...
<mel> StefanS what do you think is wrong with my system?
<saeed> you think it will be in the final release?
<MacZtttlkwork> then you could have that nice dialog box wich auto-installs compiz fusion hehe
<Daisuke-Ido> beryl will not, NO
<MacZtttlkwork> but Compiz Fusion will be
<MacZtttlkwork> If am not wrong!
<Daisuke-Ido> beryl is gone, done, kaput
<keith> cbox, first let's see if Linux recognizes the drive as anything at all. Plug it in, and after a few secs check the last lines of /var/log/syslog for messages about /dev/something or USB.
<Daisuke-Ido> compiz fusion is already there
<MacZtttlkwork> I think that's clear..
<Daisuke-Ido> and is installed by default
<MacZtttlkwork> but saeed hasn't seen the dialog box.
<Daisuke-Ido> there isn't one for kde
<MacZtttlkwork> then the problem is about wizards...:-D
<MacZtttlkwork> wow
<keith> It's easy to check with "tail -25 /var/log/syslog"
<keith> That'll show the last 25 lines of the file.
<MacZtttlkwork> Is GNOME catching up us? :-(
<cbox> keith, check that just using gedit??
<saeed> I have installed the beta version of ubuntu
<Daisuke-Ido> MacZtttlkwork: gnome is the main DE for ubuntu
<Minataku> Heya, MacZtttlkwork
<Daisuke-Ido> kde gets things like that later if at all
<saeed> there's an option there to switch 3d effects on
<keith> cbox, gedit will work too.
<Daisuke-Ido> it's been that way for a long time
<saeed> but nothing similar has been added to kubuntu
<Minataku> Yeah, but GNOME usually screws things up. A lot.
<MacZtttlkwork> Hi Minataku
<Minataku> I mean, look at GNOME itself.
<Daisuke-Ido> as i just said, saeed...
<saeed> LOL
<Daisuke-Ido> ah crap
<Minataku> COMPLETELY screwed up.
<Minataku> lol
<Daisuke-Ido> enough gnome bashing
<MacZtttlkwork> Ok, let's not start a flame war about GNOME.... this is not the place :P
<Minataku> Taser the gnome for low rates!
<saeed> I am OK with gnome, as long as they add something similar to karamba, I will switch
<saeed> in the meantime
<saeed> I like my KDE
<Daisuke-Ido> it's been there
<MacZtttlkwork> The problem was about compiz fusion?
<saeed> nope, there's NOTHING vaguely similar to karamba
<saeed> i know
<MacZtttlkwork> Any clue about how to install it in the new version? I don't have that version so....
<Daisuke-Ido> really?
<saeed> I am still hoping I ll get it to work
<cbox> i do see some USB messages
<mel> Does anyone know how to fix my sound remotley..
<MacZtttlkwork> any developer or something here that knows if the final release of Kubuntu (with K) will come with any autinstaller for 3d effects?
<MacZtttlkwork> because if not this distro is... behind others such as Opensuse or Mandriva :O
<Daisuke-Ido> as features have been frozen for a month, no, no it won't.
<keith> cbox, any messages that look like a drive, like /dev/sda1, something like that?
<Daisuke-Ido> kde is not the main focus of the distro
<Minataku> Say, MacZtttlkwork, how was NetBSD?
<cbox> New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4b4_6830_DEF106207355_if0_scsi_host_scsi_device_lun0_scsi_generic').
<twixter> hello, is this the right channel for discussing problems upgrading kubuntu 6.10 to 7.04?
<saeed> I guess I ll have to switch to openSUSE or something
<saeed> I LOVE the 3d effects
<saeed> too much
<cbox> hald: mounted /dev/sdb1 on behalf of uid 1000
<cbox> so its mounting, but im not seeing it anywhere??
<MacZtttlkwork> I haven't been with that computer still (it's in the residence where I live ...when I am not at home :D)
<keith> cbox, perfect!  That's just what we needed.
<Minataku> lol
<saeed> that's how I can convince an average person that linux is WAY better than vista
<MacZtttlkwork> twixter this is the right channel
<cbox> wait a minute! i just checked again, and it was there!
<Minataku> Feh... ol' "Joe D. Average"
<cbox> what the hell? why all of a sudden??
<Minataku> The D stands for DURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr
<MacZtttlkwork> saeed... if KDE is not the main focus of the distro... guess we both should be changing!
<MacZtttlkwork> lol
<MacZtttlkwork> Well.... i'll stick with it for the meantime
<keith> cbox, same reason your car engine suddenly starts running smoothly when you take it to the mechanic :)
<Daisuke-Ido> saeed: gdesklets
<Daisuke-Ido> desktop widgets for gnome.
<twixter> MacZ: I have already discussed this with ScorpKing who appears to have left. Update manager tells me "file:/usr/local/mydebs/./Packages.gz: File not found'
<mel> My sound is not working with my Toshiba P105 S9312 Laptop. Does anyone know of any fix for this?
<cbox> keith, you are the man!
<twixter> macZ: ScorpKing gave me a remedy but I encountered a problem
<twixter> macZ: I would like to describe to you everything I did
<MacZtttlkwork> twixter: I'm not an expert... let's see if anyone here has any idea
<MacZtttlkwork> (I always do fresh installs.., sorry)
<keith> cbox, sometimes it'll see a drive okay, but it doesn't get auto-mounted. I don't know why. That's probably what happend before. Thanks for the compliment. I enjoy helping out :)
<twixter> macZ i can wait until tomorrow night, ScorpKing said he would be back then.
<MacZtttlkwork> ok! sorry I couldn't help you :(
<saeed> gdesklets are a JOKE
<cbox> you're definately good people. ok, im going to watch hockey. Go Leafs Go!
<twixter> ok thanks anyway
<saeed> have you ever tried them?
<Daisuke-Ido> so don't use them
<saeed> Daisuke-Ido: have u ever tried gdesklets?
<MacZtttlkwork> gdesklets... let me search for that :D
<MacZtttlkwork> there's something for gnome...
<saeed> nothing compared to superkaramb stuffa
<Daisuke-Ido> you asked for an alternative, i gave you one, i for one don't care if you like them or not, they're there.
<saeed> LOL
<saeed> I understand
<MacZtttlkwork> it's called kiba-dock
<Daisuke-Ido> don't claim there's no alternative :)
<MacZtttlkwork> it's like the dock of mac if you like that stuff
<saeed> kiba-dock is AMAZING
<saeed> I tried it
<saeed> it's definitely cool
<Daisuke-Ido> MacZtttlkwork: avant-window-navigator > kiba
<saeed> awm
<Daisuke-Ido> (well, if you value function over form)
<MacZtttlkwork> I have played with it but nothing serious... no wedding or else hehe
<MacZtttlkwork> wow I think the next version of Amarok for KDE 4 will have 3d effects (CD covers presentation)
<Daisuke-Ido> and it's also being ported to windows
<MacZtttlkwork> saeed: so you tried the "how to"'s and.... they didn't worked for you?
<saeed> nothing worked for real
<MacZtttlkwork> Daisuke-Ido: many parts of KDE are being ported, arent' they?
<saeed> I have dolphin in place of konqueror
<MacZtttlkwork> your graphics card was listed as supported?
<saeed> but I don't see much of a difference
<Daisuke-Ido> MacZtttlkwork: it's not that many parts are being ported, it's that they can be now, since qt is gpl'd on all platforms rather than just linux
<Dragnslcr> I think KDE4 itself will run on Windows
<saeed> yes
<saeed> cool
<MacZtttlkwork> (excuse me if I make many grammar mistakes... I'm not a native English speaker :-o)
<Daisuke-Ido> Dragnslcr: exactly
<saeed> having KDE on windows will be so much fun
<Dragnslcr> Dunno exactly how, but it'll be interesting to see
<atlfalcons866> how do i get beagle to work
<Daisuke-Ido> having kde on windows will break down the barrier to entry for linux
<Dragnslcr> Not sure if I could convince the guys at work to let me try it on my computer
<saeed> you don't need beagle
<atlfalcons866> why
<blendtux> i have got a strange problem, i rebooted and now my resolution is wrong, its says its doing 1024x768 but it seems that my desktop is now bigger then my fysical screen
<MacZtttlkwork> It will be like that program "Talisman" well.. I'm talking about shareware from the 90's hehe
<saeed> use strigi
<saeed> it should be in the gutsy repos
<atlfalcons866> strgi dosent index .ogg
<saeed> it does the same thing
<saeed> and it's open source
<Daisuke-Ido> "well, i have amarok, firefox, thunderbird, and dolphin here...  it's also over there on that linux machine."
<blendtux> how can i reconfigure my x so that i have the right resolution back
<Daisuke-Ido> no barrier, they can pick up and go
<atlfalcons866> can stirgi index .ogg
<MacZtttlkwork> Yes,... In enterprise environments they can use both Linux and Windows but both of them using KDE so the employees won't feel much difference and so. It'd be cool.
<Daisuke-Ido> possibly, it will start to break the stranglehold microsoft has on businesses
<MacZtttlkwork> blendtux: did you modified anything in the X?
<blendtux> nope
<saeed> I think more stuff cross-compiled so that it runs on *nix and M$ will help more people switch to open source stuff
<saeed> especially companies
<saeed> when they see the quality of open source software
<Yammeh> Anyone know a decent ftp client?
<atlfalcons866> is kde4 in gutsy
<saeed> not all of it
<saeed> just some apps
<saeed> dolphin, strigi, and some games
<MacZtttlkwork> Yes I think so... but it could be the same in the other way! LOL    Going back to windows because they have their lovely KDE..
<hitmanWilly> Yammeh: uhhh, konqueror?
<CPrompt^> Yammeh : Filezila
<saeed> solitaire (patience), mahjong and a couple of other ones
<Yammeh> Doesnt allow me to save ftps, does it?
<MacZtttlkwork> Konqueror rules
<saeed> konqueror is being phased out
<saeed> and dolphin is replacing it
<MacZtttlkwork> Bad things always rise....
<saeed> LOL
<saeed> not always
<hitmanWilly> dolphin does web?
<MacZtttlkwork> I have tried it
<saeed> yep
<MacZtttlkwork> and it...sucks!
<saeed> it works fine
<MacZtttlkwork> Konqueror works fine too
<saeed> plasmoids are a big thing in kde4
<MacZtttlkwork> but it's even better, so I don't see the point for replacing it
<saeed> they will replace karamba widgets
<MacZtttlkwork> saeed. what's the difference between karamba and superkaramba?
<saeed> nothing
<saeed> it's the same thing
<saeed> one is newer (super)
<blendtux> so MacZtttlkwork what should i do
<hitmanWilly> does it have the capability to do moz plugins as well, or is it like konq where you need a seperate plugin app?
<MacZtttlkwork> blendtux
<saeed> I have no idea as to dophin capabilities
<MacZtttlkwork> open the k menu and go to
<saeed> but it looks and feels like konqueror
<MacZtttlkwork> system settings
<MacZtttlkwork> then to screen
<MacZtttlkwork> and try to change the resolution to any other and see what happens
<hitmanWilly> that's about the only issue i have with konq, esp on 64 bit systems
<saeed> the only difference is a panel to the right, giving you more info about what you re opening
<blendtux> it stays the same MacZtttlkwork
<saeed> and another panel to the left
<blendtux> brb MacZtttlkwork
<saeed> with icons
<saeed> u can single click to switch stuff
<saeed> just like Mac OS X
<saeed> but simpler
<MacZtttlkwork> saeed: I have dolphin installed and it is not internet capable
<saeed> it is
<MacZtttlkwork> blendtux
<MacZtttlkwork> I am looking for a way to reconfigure xorg
<saeed> I use it everytime I click on a link here
<Daisuke-Ido> simpler than a mac doesn't exist.
<saeed> for example on pastebin links
<CPrompt^> MacZtttlkwork : dolphin is a file manager only from what I know.  it isn't to replace Konq
<saeed> it kicks automatically on my system
<noktirnal> new to kubuntu, trying to get wireless lan to work, can anyone help?
<Daisuke-Ido> !dolphin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolphin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<saeed> anyway
<Daisuke-Ido> meh
<Daisuke-Ido> but yeah, it's just a file manager
<saeed> I thinkI ll try openSUSE to get the compiz working
<saeed> thanks all
<saeed> and have a good night
<Daisuke-Ido> well if you'd just run compiz --replace
<Daisuke-Ido> there might be a shot
<MacZtttlkwork> If windows has explorer with the web browsing and file manager integrated...why should we separate the file manager from the navigator?
<saeed> I tried
<saeed> but very few effects work
<Daisuke-Ido> so install the settings manager
<MacZtttlkwork> saeed: bye
<saeed> take care guys
<ChaosMachine> When gutsy comes out, will there be a way I can just upgrade while keeping all of my personal files? or will I have to do a fresh install?
<MacZtttlkwork> wow
<Daisuke-Ido> ChaosMachine: upgrade works well
<MacZtttlkwork> but does it work?
<Daisuke-Ido> yes
<CPrompt^> more on Dolphine : http://enzosworld.gmxhome.de/
<noktirnal> compiz is buggy check out sambayon
<MacZtttlkwork> perhaps you didn't installed the plugins or something lol
<jackuess> hi you guys
<saeed> trust me
<jackuess> i have somewhat of a sittuation
<ChaosMachine> Daisuke-Ido, ah :) in a nutshell how do I do that? (a website, or command?)
<saeed> I install every DARN package I could get my hands on
<jackuess> im trying to upgrade to gutsy
<Daisuke-Ido> saeed: trust me: if it messed up, you did it.
<MacZtttlkwork> Ok, anyway remember that you are using a RC... not a final version.
<Daisuke-Ido> compiz --replace ccp
<saeed> LOL
<saeed> indeed
<keith> noktimal, check out the last post in this thread. It's the advice I've been handing out for wireless. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=576875
<jackuess> ut the upgrade-manager hung up on me
<Daisuke-Ido> ChaosMachine: adept-manager should give you the option to upgrade
<noktirnal> thanx will check it out
<Dragnslcr> ChaosMachine- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<Daisuke-Ido> and just for the record!
<Daisuke-Ido> sabayon linux is based on gentoo, and (get this) uses compiz!
<jackuess> and now i can't start it again
<Daisuke-Ido> your advice therefore made no sense.
<MacZtttlkwork> I think that when blendtux had come back........ this is the command he should type to reconfigure the Xorg sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<MacZtttlkwork> is the command right?
<ChaosMachine> Dragnslcr, Daisuke-Ido okay thank you both.
<Daisuke-Ido> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Daisuke-Ido> but very very close
<Daisuke-Ido> <command> <arguments> <target>
<MacZtttlkwork> ok
<blendtux> what does the -phigh flag does MacZtttlkwork
<Daisuke-Ido> priority: high
<DaSkreech> !gutsy | jackuess
<ubotu> jackuess: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<Daisuke-Ido> driver and resolution
<jackuess> oki thx
<MacZtttlkwork> it will all be automatic I think ... or I hope
<MacZtttlkwork> lol
<blendtux> does it need to read an old xorg.conf or does it create a new one
<Daisuke-Ido> it will just use the one you have
<Daisuke-Ido> it will ask what driver, what resolutions you want available, and i think what extensions
<MacZtttlkwork> and hopefully you will get  your screen back to the normal situation
<blendtux> oke
<MacZtttlkwork> remember to have your screen specs by the way!
<searayman> can i have help gettign to try kde 4 beta on kubuntu?
<MacZtttlkwork> I think it asked you for some information about it
<MacZtttlkwork> searayman: I believe there's a package made for that purpose
<MacZtttlkwork> search for kde4 in adept
<searayman> MacZtttlkwork: i am having trouble tryiing to follow instructiosn found here, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<Dragnslcr> searayman- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<blendtux> brb
<kobol> I've been trying to create a desktop shortcut to my Windows harddrive, but every time I do I get an error whenever I open it.
<searayman> Dragnslcr: i am having trouble followign that, i have done the 3rd bullet then the 4th says run some programs... what does that mean? how do i run plasma?
<kobol> The error says...mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /media/hda1 mount failed.
<kobol> Any ideas?
<awag> hi i just installed 7.10 and the "search for files" button seems to be missing from the main menu
<MacZtttlkwork> i have never tried kde4 .... isn't there a k menu or something?
<MacZtttlkwork> try to use the combination for the "execute command" dialog box
<Daisuke-Ido> kobol: then umount it and remount it
<kobol> Daisuke-Ido: so umount /dev/hda1 and then mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1?
<MacZtttlkwork> searayman: try to open konsole
<Daisuke-Ido> i assume /dev/hda1 is your windows drive?
<Daisuke-Ido> nevermind
<Daisuke-Ido> yeah, i would give that a shot, see what happens
<searayman> MacZtttlkwork: ok its open now what?
<kobol> Daisuke-Ido: Yes, it is, and going for it now :)
<MacZtttlkwork> now type... the name of some kde4 programm
<MacZtttlkwork> like a KDE game if you installed those
<noktirnal> that doesn't apply
<noktirnal> broadcom pci wlan
<MacZtttlkwork> anyway I think that the version you're using is very "alpha" if it's the one that comes with Feisty.
<noktirnal> i think i need to use ndiswrapper
<searayman> MacZtttlkwork: i am using gutsy
<noktirnal> that's how it worked w/ opensuse, any idea on how it might work w/ kubuntu?
<MacZtttlkwork> ah! try amarok and see if it's compilled for kde4
<DaSkreech> searayman: A better newer beta is out this week
<searayman> DaSkreech: but how do i get this one working?
<MacZtttlkwork> niktirnal: if you needed ndiswrapper I guess you'll need it again for kubuntu
<kobol> Daisuke-Ido: Same thing :(
<kobol> Daisuke-Ido: Should I just mount it to some place like /mnt/hda1?
<MacZtttlkwork> nokrtirnal *
<searayman> anyone know how to get kde 4 beta workign on kubuntu?
<Daisuke-Ido> kobol: no idea
<MacZtttlkwork> well people enough talking for today. See you!
<noktirnal> is it a package DL?
<Airforce55555> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFasbmaUfQw
<kobol> Daisuke-Ido: I know there's a way to give myself access to my drive via Konqueror, something like sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 ugroup=0022 or something? Do you know what I'm talking about?
<Daisuke-Ido> not entirely sure, no
<heinkel_111> Hi, i am using Feisty and I have a problem with X locking up very often, especially when running 64 bit kubuntu. Is as module called "wfb" of any importance? In my system log it comes out with an error, module does not exist
<DaSkreech> kobol: umask
<kobol> DaSkreech: Oh thanks :)
<heinkel_111> eh... boot log does not exist, is that kinda sign something may be wrong?
<kobol> DaSkreech: Just gave me a big list of commands, as if what I put in doesn't work? I just tried sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 umask=0022 was that not the right syntax?
<DaSkreech> kobol: -o umask =0022
<kobol> DaSkreech: Will it be there when I login, reboot etc now?
<DaSkreech> no
<DaSkreech> !fstab | kobol
<ubotu> kobol: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ElecNinja> !partitions | kobol
<ubotu> kobol: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ElecNinja> !swap | kobol
<ubotu> kobol: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<LjL> nazi-ubuntu: i wouldn't mind if you changed that nickname, please
<Tm_T> I second that
<nazi-ubuntu> ok,era uno scherzo :)
<LjL> azzimiei: we only understand english here :)
<ElecNinja> Spanish. Interesting.
<azzimiei> escuse  my
<freeport> I'm using FF and can't find the commercial repository.  I'm trying to install realpayer and can't find it with adept.
<DaSkreech> !commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Grr
<NickPresta> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<freeport> I read in the ubunto documentation that the real was in the comercial
<ElecNinja> Wait, isn't it supposed to be as in beer?
<DaSkreech> freeport: It is but the above documentation is just as good
<freeport> thanks guys
<el-lectron> hi
<el-lectron> help
<el-lectron> how can I erase the WEP3 password?
<DaSkreech> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<el-lectron> I entered the wrong one
<DaSkreech> el-lectron: it should reask you then
<el-lectron> DaSkreech: it isnt doing it
<ElecNinja> el-lectron: Try lookiing in the Network Manager.
<DaSkreech> ElecNinja: Right Click Kneworkmanager -> options -> Configure -> Wireless Networks -> trusted networks -> remove
<el-lectron> DaSkreech: ha ok
<ElecNinja> <.<
<el-lectron> is not doing in it :(
<el-lectron> Kubuntu is a failure
<ElecNinja> For you maybe? But did you try and select your network again to reconnect and see what happens?
<DaSkreech> !wifi | el-lectron
<ubotu> el-lectron: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<letalis> kubuntu is a failure?
<letalis> how so?
<weswh-> i am trying to find the nvidia driver setup GUI (where you size and position the screens), I remember it being something I had to launch from terminal
<weswh-> now that I think about it - does anyone know? something like sudo nvidia-config
<DaSkreech> letalis: don't feed trolls :)
<el-lectron> letalis: because is not working?
<letalis> its workign for me.
<el-lectron> DaSkreech: the networks are removed
<letalis> mines special. i modified it myself
<letalis> lol
<el-lectron> letalis: may you using crappy WEP security
<ElecNinja> !nvidia | weswh
<ubotu> weswh: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
* julian waves.  Will installing kubuntu-desktop burn my gnome bridges?
<Tm_T> nope
<julian> How to switch back & forth?
<ElecNinja> In the log in screen
<letalis> actualy its wpa
<Tm_T> julian: chooce when login
<Tm_T> se
<julian> super. thanks!
<Tm_T> bah
<ElecNinja> When you have the session type, you can choose there.
<ElecNinja> Where*
<letalis> but the comps on this networked are also locked by mac address. even if they did break in, if they arent in the list they get the boot.
<letalis> id say its pretty secure.
<el-lectron> why did you give this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs where I gotta look all over open a thousad tabs when this is Kubuntu channel? I could've save a lot of time if I was given this link directly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu
<el-lectron> OMG my specific card has to be WPA2 compatible now??!! :-(
<kobol> DaSkreech: Tried to install subversion but got "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" Any ideas?
<DaSkreech> kobol: You have adept open ?
<ekrengel> yeah you must have it open somewhere
<letalis> el-lectron: do you knwo what the chipset for your card is?
<el-lectron> where on earth is KWallet? I think is stored in there
<Angelus> guys , when can  i report a bug on gutsy?
<ekrengel> where is the kdm theme folder located?
<el-lectron> letalis: zydas zd1211
<ElecNinja> Angelus: Most likely on the Gutsy Help area. Or nowhere.
<kobol> DaSkreech, That was the problem hehe, thanks.
<kobol> DaSkreech, mind if I bug you once more for something?
<el-lectron> it doesn't look the shitty driver has WEP2
<el-lectron> :(
<el-lectron> anyways shouldn't Kubuntu TELL YOU WEP3 isn't supported instead of wasting my time??
<el-lectron> oh ok the dialogue appeared again
<Daisuke-Ido> !language | el-lectron
<ubotu> el-lectron: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Daisuke-Ido> !coc | el-lectron
<ubotu> el-lectron: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<el-lectron> amusing... @_@ outta all my dire issues the only thing you care is about that?
<el-lectron> why isn't telling me something like ERROR PASSWORD INCORRECT
<el-lectron> or smething I can troubleshoot?
<el-lectron> I think kubuntu wireless has severe issues to improve
<Airforce55555> i dont
<Airforce55555> i got my wireless working in 30 minutes
<Airforce55555> with 2 commands :D
<Airforce55555> and i have a broadcom wireless card
<el-lectron> Airforce55555: I do that in even less time without security
<el-lectron> Even A Caveman Can Do It
<el-lectron> I am talking about encryption here
<Airforce55555> oh :P
<Daisuke-Ido> el-lectron: if you don't have a decent attitude, your problem doesn't mean much :)  that being said, no, i don't think it supports wpa3 (i wasn't aware wpa3 even existed yet)
<el-lectron> oh now is my attitude. Why can't you admit this is something kubuntu needs to improve?
<el-lectron> help!
<el-lectron> I don't have cash to buy Vista, I am stuck with Kubuntu :(
<DaSkreech> kobol: whats up?
<Yammeh> el-lectron, don't use wireless.. problem solved
<el-lectron> is this WPA2? WEP64/128/256, WPA-PSK
<cash> el-lectron you can download key for Vista -free)))
<el-lectron> that's what the chipset says suppoert
<DaSkreech> el-lectron: It does have issues. If you like you can help out
<fignew> el-lectron: who's forcing you to use kubuntu?
<el-lectron> I am not rich, that's why
<kobol> DaSkreech: I actually figured it out, so no sweat :)
<el-lectron> anbody? WEP64/128/256, WPA-PSK = WPA2 ??
<Yammeh> el-lectron, it's not that much for a copy of vista
<fignew> what does that mean?
<DaSkreech> el-lectron: what?
<Yammeh> He's just stating encryption algorithms for wireless I think
<el-lectron> forget about it ... I am going back to gentoo
<fignew> isn't choice wonderful?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<ardchoille> el-lectron: Don't let it beat you.
<dsmith__> anyone do an update from 7.04 to 7.10?
<stdin> dsmith__: lots of people in #ubuntu+1 have
<dsmith__> ok... i am going to try it again since it mentions broadcomm support
<dsmith__> however, I am doing a backup beforehand
<dsmith__> :)
<dsmith__> thx
<DaSkreech> Good man
<stdin> backups are always a good idea :)
<DaSkreech> dsmith__: read the upgrade notices first
<dsmith__> i will later this week
<keith> Glad I was taking a break while el-lectron was here. What a jerk!
<DaSkreech> keith: Alright don't feed trolls after they are gone either
<keith> :)  Wouldn't have said it while he was here...and I'll behave now.
<keith> Incidentally, for anyone else who was wondering about his question, all he had to do was type "wpa-psk" into Google. It took me right to a Wikipedia page with the answer.
* dsmith__ types "dont feed trolls" into Google, and comes across this image. http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/4738/picture2zq7.png
<dsmith__> hmmmmm
<tony_> I need help with DVD and wmv playback please.
<DaSkreech> !dvd | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DaSkreech> !w32codecs | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<kobol> DaSkreech: Hey, I have a friend of mine who needs 1680x1024 on Kubuntu, and I can't exactly remember how to go about doing it other than the xorg reconfigure, should I just have him do that? I was in here yesterday and someone named kristjan_ told me about doing it another way, but it was a long, involved process I can't remember :S
<osirisBNC> hi i have a netgear WG311 PCI adapter wireless card
<osirisBNC> how can i get it to work on kubuntu
<osirisBNC> the latest versoin
<osirisBNC> version ???
<DaSkreech> kobol: It wasn't a long involved process you added a line to a file :)
<DaSkreech> kobol: if it makes it easier for the both of you the reconfigure works
<osirisBNC> anyone please?
<DaSkreech> !wifi | osirisBNC
<ubotu> osirisBNC: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kobol> DaSkreech, well it was like some command in the terminal that showed exactly what needs to be put there and such? Do you know the command?
<DaSkreech> erm.. I know the file
<DaSkreech> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kobol> No no, it was like...gtfx or some such, that gave a read out, and all I had to do was copy and paste what it said into xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> ah then no I don't :)
<kobol> DaSkreech: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it is then! XD
<DaSkreech> :-)
<unaffiliate> Hello friends
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaSkreech> hi nikkiana
<lee_> wer in creation is the restricted drivers at?
<lee_> and how di i get per missions to ren my ati script?
<stdin> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lee_> i mean litteraly wheres my restricted card icon at?
<lee_> i mean litteraly wheres my restricted card icon at?
<lee_> in fiesty? of kunbuntu
<stdin> have you looked at the guide?
<chucky> ......
<halycon> hey everyone
<halycon> I am attempting to find out what the device identification is for my ATI Remote Wonder, I used the lsusb command and it provided this information Bus 003 Device 002: ID 0bc7:0004 X10 Wireless Technology, Inc. X10 Receiver
<halycon> but im trying to configure the XMMS IRMan Configuration and it is asking for the Device and the IR Code Length
<halycon> can anyone help me out?
<bwayne> whenever I create,copy, or edit a file a backup is also created.  How can I stop this from happening?
<jmichaelx> is there such a thing as a usb soundcard that works well (or at all) under linux?
<bwayne> never heard of a usb soundcard.  USB MIDI, perhaps.
<Kein> D=
<Kein> Why did Compiz pretty much all but explode the kde window manager?
<yoopernate2004> so is it easier to switch to kde from gnome or should i just do a complete reinstall if i'm worried about the aps and things like that?
<stdin> yoopernate2004: you just install "kubuntu-desktop" to get KDE, then follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE if you want to remove all Gnome parts
<yoopernate2004> thanks
<stdin> Kein: compiz replaced the kde window manager, so it's all compiz there
<Kein> argh
<Kein> well
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<Kein> that sucks ;_;
<Kein> my comp is slooooooooow
<Kein> and it took a performance hit after installing compiz
<bwayne> Kein: what are your comp's specs?
<tekstacy> How do I go about backing up the entire system?   I tried to tell keep to backup / but that didn't work.
<Kein> 1.46 ghz processor, radeon xpress X200M for a graphics card, somewhere around 896 MB of RAM, I think
<yoopernate2004> do you have direct rendering enabled on your graphics card?
<heinkel_111> is the bootlog turned off by default in kubuntu feisty?
<kobol> DaSkreech: Any ideas about this one? O_O Fixed his resolution, to 1600x1024, and now he says everything is fuzzy and he can't read it? He could see it fine on Windows mind you.
<bwayne> tekstacy: when I want to backup *everything*, I boot into a LiveCD or another partition and then tar.bz2 /*.  Though, really, tarring /* like that really isnt' necessary.
<tekstacy> bwayne, thanks, I'll try that
<yoopernate2004> easiest way to back up everything that i've found is tar -cvjpf backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/var --exclude=/dev
<yoopernate2004> then add another --exclude and add the file name
<compilerwriter> I am trying to do an rc upgrade to gutsy and am not having much luck.  I can't seem to put my finger on what I am doing wrong.
<yoopernate2004> what is it telling you?
<compilerwriter> I have tried to enable the pre-release in adept-manager and then do the stuff that the website reccomended, but I never seem to get to the version upgrade part of things.
<ubuntu> odnt send a link as I am relaoding
<ubuntu> erg its me lee lol
<yoopernate2004> huh
<yoopernate2004> anyone happen to know if the kubuntu desktop i'm loading is the gutsy one?....or even how i could find out
<Jucato> yoopernate2004: "lsb_release -a"
<compilerwriter> Jucato can you help me step through the rc update to gutsy please I am doing something wrong or missing something and I am getting a wee bit frazzled.
<Jucato> compilerwriter: enable recommended and pre-released updates. Fetch Updates, Full Upgrade Apply Changes.
<Jucato> then close Adept, then Alt+F2, and enter: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<DaSkreech> kobol: maybe he needs sharper fonts
<compilerwriter> Now I am getting somewhere Jucato.  I must have mistyped something in the command.  It worked when cut and pasted yours.
<kobol> DaSkreech: Well he says he's got it, just lowered the resolution a bit, and he can see.
<Darkrift412> I got a digital concepts cr-70r multi card reader and linux doesnt seem to find it in lsusb, anyone know what i could do to get it working?
<DaSkreech> kobol: Ok :)
<Darkrift412> also, witbh it plugged in, lsusb takes like 45 seconds
<Dr_Willis> Darkrift412 its a usb ca4rd reader?
<Darkrift412> yes
<Darkrift412> multi card reader
<Darkrift412> has 4 slots
<compilerwriter> Jucato I got something about "could not verify the integrity of the update apllication now exiting"
<Dr_Willis> thats odd..  Not heard of any issues with those befor.
<Dr_Willis> now i have seen issues with internal Laptop card readers.. but never external usb ones.
<Darkrift412> yeah, my internal ones dont work, so i got this one
<yoopernate2004> you tried the reader in windows by any chance?
<Darkrift412> i dont have windows :(
<yoopernate2004> maybe you just got a bum reader?  not likely but possible
<Darkrift412> only place would be at work, and dont think i can get away with that
<Dr_Willis> try a gutsy live cd - would be a good test also.
<Darkrift412> yeah, i thought about that
<Darkrift412> i wish i had an ide to cf adapter
<yoopernate2004> hehe...anyone else happen to see that microsoft and best buy are being sued?
<Darkrift412> i have a nice external usb drive enclosure that would work if i did
<Darkrift412> no, for what?
<Dr_Willis> MS being sued is a daily thing.
<Darkrift412> yeah
<yoopernate2004> racketeering
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: you did a full upgrade ?
<compilerwriter> yes DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> compilerwriter: and then the adept_manager --version-upgrade gives you a new button ?
<kobol> Anyone know why in Adept "Macromedia Flash Player" is greyed out?
<compilerwriter> Yes.
<letalis> is there a way to 'burn' an iso file to a usb flash drive?
<DaSkreech> ok then what happens?
<DaSkreech> letalis: sure why not
<letalis> the only reason i ask is that you cant use k3b to do it so it must be another way
<letalis> im just curoius of how it can be accomplished
<compilerwriter> DaSkreech I attempted a version upgrade and then the blasted thing said it couldn't verify something and exited.  I tried again and then it said it was downloading and verifying the upgrade tool.
<DaSkreech> Right
<compilerwriter> I cancelled that to make sure that I had done the full upgrade thing when you asked and now I am back to the adept thingy.
<holyguyver> what do I type in fstab to make it always mount & umount a drive in sudo?
<holyguyver> ardchoille, do you know?
<kobol> DaSkreech: Do you happen to know why some packages on Adept are grayed out?
<kobol> DaSkreech: Such as Wine, or Flash Player?
<DaSkreech> !fstab | holyguyver
<ubotu> holyguyver: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<greencookie> sup ya'll
<greencookie> I'm a newbie to linux and had a question. It doesnt let my screen go beyond 800X600 how can I change it?
<holyguyver> well ubotu,, I am tryiong to go there, but my computer is a bit confused right now for I am on a kubuntu running the xcfe gui so konqueror keeps crashing when I try to open it :-p
<melody> Evening
<greencookie> oh holyguyver do u have another computer u could use to access  http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html ?
<greencookie> Evening melody
<sub[t] rnl> !Resolution | greencookie
<ubotu> greencookie: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<holyguyver> naw, I finally got it to work greencookie :-p
<greencookie> awesome holyguyver. now if only I could get my video card to work as it should on my box.
<greencookie> sub[t] rnl:  I think its problem with my video card..
<holyguyver> no I didn't get that to work, I got konqueror to disply the page, that si what I got to work
<greencookie> Lol.. at least you're one step ahead now ;)
<greencookie> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<holyguyver> not really for it is already under user & it is acting like as if under nouser
<greencookie> ah
<greencookie> Can someone help me with my video card driver?
<greencookie> and my internet wireless adapter driver.
<holyguyver> So will someone help me?!
<greencookie> it seems I can't connect to wpa connections
<greencookie> wierd.
<lee986321> ok once this programs done up dating, i ll up grade..
<holyguyver> my question was & still is what do I put into fstab to make it mount & umount a drive under sudo
<lee986321> eh i think i have the 64 bit on unbuntu on the hdd not sure
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: that page shuld help you lots
<holyguyver> well it doesnt
<DaSkreech> !wpa | greencookie
<ubotu> greencookie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lee986321> eh wheres that page that tels us how to setup the ati drivers at?
<holyguyver> DaSkreech just ask archoille, this is not your average hhd :p
<lee986321> or whats the comand line?
<lee986321> ati
<lee986321> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lee986321> ahh ther it is lol
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: can You mount it?
<DaSkreech> !ati
<DaSkreech> doh :)
<holyguyver> yes, but only as sudo
<greencookie> bingo thats what i needed ubotu thanks!
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: that's fine
<holyguyver> meaning I can only mount it from within konsol
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: Whats the command ?
<holyguyver> But I want it to mount automaticly
<greencookie> Guys when I try to enable the ati restricted driver module X fails to load.. . :(
<holyguyver> the cammand is sudo mount /dev/sda1
<greencookie> ATI accelerated graphics driver
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: can you paste bin your fstab file ?
<DaSkreech> greencookie: how are you enabling ?
<greencookie> from system>restricted drivers. Then there's only one item there that is the ATI accelerated graphics driver and its state is "not enabled"
<greencookie> "not in use"*
<greencookie> when i try to enable the driver i get kicked to terminal ... and the only way i got my GUI back is by reinstalling
<greencookie> when I lspci i get "1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 71a7"
<greencookie> help.
<holyguyver> DaSkreech here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40763/
<greencookie> ok can u guys gimme the command to reset windowsX if it crashes and i can't log in?
<greencookie> im gonna try the restricted drivers again.
<DaSkreech> greencookie: Alt+ctrl+BkSpc
<ksivaji> jay  hi
<DaSkreech> greencookie: you crash X a lot ?
<jay> hi
<greencookie> nah..
<ksivaji> jay type "sudo apt-get install gcc g++"
<greencookie> only when I enable the accelerated ati driver.
<DaSkreech> greencookie: ok I was going to show you how to get here with no X
<greencookie> whoa.
<greencookie> I wanna try
<greencookie> how do i get to u with no x
<greencookie> I know about ctrl+alt+f1
<greencookie> and ctrl+alt+f7
<DaSkreech> greencookie: Right install irssi
<DaSkreech> !info inrissi
<ubotu> Package inrissi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> !info irissi
<ubotu> Package irissi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<DaSkreech> !info irssi
<greencookie> sudo apt-get irssi
<DaSkreech> I'm an idiot :)
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<greencookie> ?
<lee986321> eh guys i thbik i have a winner..how can i tell what version is running on a hdd?
<DaSkreech> greencookie: yes
<greencookie> rofl..no ure a real nice guy for helping me out.
<jay> Reading package lists... Done
<jay> Building dependency tree... Done
<holyguyver> DaSkreech, did you take a look at my pastebin?
<jay> E: Couldn't find package gcc
<DaSkreech> lee986321: /path/to/lsb_release -a ?
<DaSkreech> !b-e | jay
<ubotu> jay: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<lee986321> ah ok
<greencookie> sudo apt-get irssi?
<ksivaji> DaSkreech ubuntu is  new  for him
<greencookie> I'm getting an error saying invalid operation
<greencookie> yep ksivaji im new to ubuntu:)
<DaSkreech> greencookie: sudo apt-get install irssi
<ksivaji> jay which version of ubuntu you have
<greencookie> oh thanks DaSkreech.
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: And that doesn't mount on boot?
<ksivaji> jay 7.04 or 6.10
<holyguyver> DaSkreech?
<holyguyver> O hi :p
<holyguyver> no it does not mount, I told you it was a special hhd :p
<DaSkreech> when you ls /mnt/sda1 it doesn't exist?
<jay> kubuntu v 6.06 lts it is a live cd but i installed the os
<greencookie> DaSkreech:  im getting
<greencookie> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<greencookie> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DaSkreech> greencookie: you have  adept open ?
<ksivaji> jay ok wait
<holyguyver> it does exist & it does mount, but only if I go into konsal
<greencookie> DaSkreech: whats adept? sorry:(
<ksivaji> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<DaSkreech> greencookie: are you installing something somewhere else?
<holyguyver> !adepy:greencookie
<greencookie> DaSkreech: Doh! yes. im updating:)
<DaSkreech> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<greencookie> I guess ill wait for it to finish
<DaSkreech> greencookie: okie :)
<greencookie> I'm loving linux!
<DaSkreech> greencookie: read up in the meantime^^^
<greencookie> and gnome:D
<DaSkreech> Gnome?
* DaSkreech goes to bathe .. twice
<holyguyver> he must be on ubuntu
<greencookie> yep
<greencookie> i hate KDE
<greencookie> full of bugs:)
<holyguyver> this is #kubuntu
<tazz> ^ troll
<greencookie> i think
<greencookie> heh
<jay> what to do
<greencookie> is there a #ubuntu?
<holyguyver> yes
<greencookie> but no one in channel:( hehe
<holyguyver> I am using kubuntu with xfce though so :p
<greencookie> whats xfce
<DaSkreech> greencookie: Are you serious? its the bigest channel on the server
<DaSkreech> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<ksivaji> jay    press alt+f2 "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<greencookie> DaSkreech:  my bad i went into #ubuntu? and not #ubuntu . silly '?' makr
<greencookie> mark*
<DaSkreech> greencookie: Ha ha :)
<greencookie> o i got in:(
<greencookie> thanks Da
<DaSkreech> greencookie: Sure
<greencookie> later all you kubunts! im going to ubunt
<hydrogen__> hmm.. should NetGear 111vv2 wireless usb adaptor work fine with WPA?
<greencookie> Hydrogen: i got same prob:)
<jay> what to do next
<Hydrogen> greencookie: :/
<holyguyver> so anyway DaSkreech figure out what I should put into it yet? :-p
<DaSkreech> greencookie: Bye! When you brown out a bit we'll welcome you back! :)
<Hydrogen> I suppose I could bust out the ndiswrapper leet skillz
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: yo
<greencookie> DaSkreech: sure. whats "brown out"? sorry not american:(
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: can You check your dmesg for anything to do with sda1 ?
<DaSkreech> greencookie: You are a green cookie. I guess you need to ripen some more :)
<holyguyver> what is dmesg?
<holyguyver> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: It's the log of what the kernel is doing on boot
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: type dmesg | grep sda at the command line
<holyguyver> I don't need to see it, I know what it is doing, I have read it many times
<DaSkreech> Ah wha'ts the error
<tazz> i want to upgrade to gutsy, but i am on a dogy 64 kbps connection and i have to download ~950 Mb of pakages. What would you suggest as the best way to go forward.
<jay> shivaji u there
<ksivaji> jay yes one sec
<holyguyver> it can't boot that drive because I do not have the privliges & must run it root, it says
<ksivaji> 6.60 is edgy or dapper
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: hey
<greencookie> DaSkreech: haha ok gotya. btw if u eat dem greencookies ull be in jolly good mood:0 before I leave lemme show u something:
<ksivaji> 6.06*
<greencookie> !offtopic |Daskreech
<ubotu> Daskreech: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<greencookie> bye
<greencookie> hehe
<ksivaji> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the 5th release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: the only thing the kernel can run as is root
<ksivaji> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: that can't be right
<jay> i dont know
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: gentoo started giving me kde4 problems so I switched to kubuntu
<holyguyver> I know, but that is what happens :-p
<CPrgmSwR2> brb
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: Ah :-) may want to hit #kubuntu-devel to find out about the latest Beta3 packages
<Hydrogen> hmm
<Hydrogen> this is a fun adventure
<holyguyver> I need to have it say something like "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 ntfs-3g rw,user,defaults,force 0 0" in fstab apperantly, but in proper sentex
<Hydrogen> my only way of easily accessing the internet from my other box is via wireless
<ksivaji> jay are you there
<Hydrogen> however although kubuntu recognizes my wireless, it won't do anything with it
<jay> s
<Hydrogen> and I can't install wine to run the installer and extract the necessary files
<ksivaji> jay    press alt+f2 "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"  have you done this
<jay> yes
<ksivaji> jay do you have a text file
<holyguyver> DaSkreecch, you reading me?
<jay> ya
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: yeah
<ksivaji> save that file with some other name because you are going to edit that file now
<KDEfanboy> how do i find out what options the packaged kernel is compiled with? specifically i'm looking for low latency CONFIG_HZ_1000 and preemption for optimal performance for whte Enemy Territory: Quake Wars demo that was released today
<ksivaji> jay take a backup
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: try taking out defaults
<DaSkreech> !wifi | Hydrogen
<ubotu> Hydrogen: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holyguyver> DaSkreech, I tried that two hours ago, it did not help.
<ksivaji> jay come to #offline (click here)
<Hydrogen> DaSkreech: if I hadn't already been there and found that my device "works fine" I'd say thank you..
<DaSkreech> Hydrogen: Soooo instead you'll say.... ? :)
<Hydrogen> how the eff do I fix it?
<holyguyver> DaSkreech, then as I said that page about fstab that you made ubotu say is helpless for my situation.
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: odd, kde4 beta3 didn't install right
<alex_> fast forwarding in kaffeine causes my desktop to lock up, any ideas?
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: Ah :-) may want to hit #kubuntu-devel to find out about the latest Beta3 packages ;-)
<ksivaji> jay:
<DaSkreech> Hydrogen: you ran through troubleshooting ?
<Hydrogen> DaSkreech: yes.  Its the driver that sucks.
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: What's the exact error from dmesg /
* Hydrogen makes creative use of devices to copy necessary files to necessary places
<holyguyver> DaSkreech, as I said you could ask ardchoille, he would tell you that everyone agrees, my external hhd is no ordinary harddrive, it is crazy :p
<tonyo> alguien de mexicooooooooooo???????????
<DaSkreech> !es | tonyo
<ubotu> tonyo: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tonyo> I did't ask 4 help, just wanted to know if any mexican was connected xD
<tonyo> but thanx
<DaSkreech> tonyo: Yes but this is the english channel :)
<tonyo> I just never saw that restriction, but i'll search for it
<holyguyver> DaSkreech , here is what it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40764/
<ksivaji>    jay     http://pastebin.com/m604a7442
<CPrgmSwR2> Has anyone else been able to get kde4-beta3 to work?
<ksivaji> jay are you there ?
<holyguyver> So DaSkreech , I suposed it would be "Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 786433"
<CPrgmSwR2> where can I download libkpty
<DaSkreech> !find libkpty
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: Where are you getting that?
<ubotu> Package/file libkpty does not exist in feisty
<holyguyver> I should you the pastebin already that has it
<holyguyver> showed
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: Oh right :)
<ksivaji> jay http://pastebin.com/m604a7442
<CPrgmSwR2> No wonder beta3 doesn't work
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: May want to run fsck on the drive
<holyguyver> why would that make a differeance on my privilges?
<holyguyver> The drive works
<holyguyver> I can readf & write to the files just fione
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: Yeah true
<holyguyver> DaSkreech , I can already read & write to the files just fine, the only problem is it will not let me mount & umount it unless I go into konsal & type in "sudo mount (or umount) /dev/sda1"
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: but if it mounts with that it should mount on boot
<holyguyver> but it doesn't because it says that I do not have the privliges to mount or unmount it
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: can you change user to users ?
<holyguyver> in fstab?
<holyguyver> but the proper cammand is user
<seanix> hi :)
<ksivaji>  Jucato :hi
<Jucato> hi
* ksivaji hero of  #kubuntu 
<CPrgmSwR2> Jucato: hey have you been able to get beta3 to work of kde4?
* ksivaji jucato hero of  #kubuntu 
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: from svn? yep
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: Yeah but I wanna see
<CPrgmSwR2> from kubuntu packages though?
<Jucato> me? hero? lol no
<Jucato> CPrgmSwR2: nope... I almost never use our kde4 packs :)
<holyguyver> curiosity killed the cat DaSkreech :-p
<xevious> i'll use kde4 when it's good and ready
<seanix> anyone running 7.10 RC?
<CPrgmSwR2> xevious: I have already fallen in love with kde4
<ksivaji> seanix #ubuntu+1 for 7.10
<xevious> CPrgmSwR2: i bet i will too
<seanix> ahhh ok, thanks :)
<holyguyver> well DaSkreeck, here is what it said "unable to mount"
<mimmo> ciao
<holyguyver> DaSkreech *
<mimmuzzo> oi
<mimmuzzo> italiano ?
<Jucato> !it | mimmuzzo
<ubotu> mimmuzzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mimmuzzo> si
<mimmuzzo> grazie a te
<mimmuzzo> ciao
<Hydrogen> well
<Hydrogen> thats remarkable
<Hydrogen> the windows drivers through ndiswrapper perform worse than the linux drivers
<holyguyver> may I change it back to no s now DaSkreech? :-p
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: Sure :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: find the error in this line
<DaSkreech>  /etc/fstab:-> /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 ntfs-3g rw,user,defaults,force 0 0
<Jucato> what error is it giving?
<DaSkreech> must be root to mount
* Jucato doesn't memorize fstab/mount options
<DaSkreech> Me either but it's apparently giving this on boot
<DaSkreech> Cause you know the kernel normally runs as an unprivileged user ....
<Zyklon-B> Is there anything like test-repository for Kubuntu... if you have the addresses I would like to know
<DaSkreech> Whatdoes a test repo do?
<xevious> Jucato: we can pipe things to users through ubotu? cool!
<Jucato> xevious: yep.since looooong ago :)
<Zyklon-B> usuall test-repo has the latest version of the programs
<DaSkreech> !coc | xevious No we can't stop saying that
<ubotu> xevious No we can't stop saying that: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<xevious> Jucato: i'm relatively new here
<Jucato> you can also redirect ( > ) so that it PM's the factoid
* DaSkreech whistles :)
<Jucato> !bot > xevious
<xevious> Jucato: cool. thanks
* xevious studies up
<holyguyver> so jucato , have anything ti say to what DaSkreech said about my harddrive? :-p
<Jucato> holyguyver: not a clue. sorry
<Jucato> what does the wiki say?
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<g0dd3ss> hai everyone!!! I have ubuntu feisty with kde and I have this battery manager monitor thingy that's supposed to be in the tray, but it opens in it's own little window, how to fix??
<holyguyver> Are you supposed to be reading that wiki or I jucato? because I read that last month :-p
<Jucato> um... you should... maybe it has been updated? dunno... 1) I don't mount my NTFS and 2) I suck at fstab/mount
<holyguyver> Jucato it has nothing to do with that ntfs-3g is working as it should, the problem does not lie there, but in the fstab
* Jucato was thinking the wiki would have a clue about permissions for putting/using ntfs-3g in fstab...
<stdin> it does, "umask=0000" (tho I think "fmask=111,dmask=000" is better)
<holyguyver> well then you read it & see if your hunch is right, for if it does, what makes you think that what my fstab has is any different then what they suggest, jacuto?
<holyguyver> jucato
<jimmacdonald> lots of nividia problems?
* Jucato doesn't have X right now... so reading links is kinda difficult
<DaSkreech> w3m ?
<Jucato> yes but I would still have to type in the link manually right?
<Goop2> I have a quick question about sound in wine
<holyguyver> well I promise you my stab says exactly what the ntfs-3g website told me to put jucato
<stdin> Jucato: gpm ftw
<stdin> Jucato: lets you use your mouse to copy/paste in a console
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> just too sick today to do that right now
* Jucato shouldn't even be online
<holyguyver> So jucato, since that is the case, try another suggestion :-p
<Jucato> so if that's the case, I don't have any other suggestion
* Jucato wonders what DaSkreech dragged him into
<holyguyver> you was sick last week too jucato, what ills you? you wouldn't tell me last time :(
<Jucato> last week? can't recall. this time, asthma
<ksivaji> i know user name password of system with ip 59.92.68.42 ,still i cant login because telnet and ssh says connection timedout ,but i can ping 59.92.98.42 works
<ksivaji> is there anyother way to login
<holyguyver> yes jucato, a week or two or three ago you said you had a bad day that you didn't want to talk about, that you was very ill.
<Jucato> nah that was just me having a bad day :)
<jimmacdonald> is anyone else having problems with nvidia cards after the update?
<holyguyver> & jucato that time that I was in two or three weeks ago, it was with a problem with this same drive :-p
<holyguyver> jucato this drive is a nightmare, no one, has been able to figure it out all this month
<holyguyver> I finally got it working 3 nights ago, but only through konsal under sudo
<holyguyver> it doesn't seem logical to have to go into konsal & type in sudo mount & sudo umount every time
<truth> anyone mind helping me setup a network? i'm running kubuntu on this one, and xp on the other computer
<Goop2> anybody know why a game in wine wouldnt give any sound output?
<holyguyver> & every time I talk about cracking kde && running permanitly as root all the admins get mad at me :-p LoL
<holyguyver> I meant kubuntu not kde
<xevious> holyguyver: don't do that!
<sd32> which players play divx?
<xevious> holyguyver: bad! shame on you!
<DaSkreech> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sd32> thnaks
<Goop2> I would love to run under root all the time
<xevious> Goop2: check the winehq appdb. www.winehq.org
<holyguyver> jucato you reading me? LoL :-p
<Goop2> xevious: I checked and RollerCoaster Tycoon is rated gold
<holyguyver> Xevious, so I was not lieing about the admins getting mad when I say that :-p
<xevious> holyguyver, Goop2: http://www.ists.dartmouth.edu/classroom/topten-noroot.v8.php
<truth> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<xevious> heheh
<truth> anyone have any experience using samba?
<holyguyver> xevious, I know not to want to run as root all the time, it is obvious you came into my conversation at the wrong time :-p
<hdevalence> If I wante dto display line 60 of file foobar, what program would I use?
<CPrgmSwR2> is there a way to install the latest drivers for fglrx
<CPrgmSwR2> ?
<xevious> holyguyver: that link's pretty funny, anyway: 7  	The security permissions are designed to make your day as frustrating as possible.
<truth> hmmm
<truth> does anyone know where the kubuntu help channel moved to?
<holyguyver> truth it is here
<Goop2> I dont do that sort of thing though
* truth was being a smart ass
<Goop2> I just want it for icons and things :\
<holyguyver> see truth , we helped you admit to being as smart ass :-p
<Goop2> I just open konqueror in root though
<truth> lol
<truth> very clever
<Goop2> that woorks
<truth> i'm trying to setup a home network. kubuntu and xp
<Goop2> install kubuntu over XP
<Goop2> that should work
<Goop2> :D
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: Go to ATI's site and get them
<holyguyver> here you go here is the kubuntu answer to that truth xp is from ms & ms is the devil, stay away from it :-p
<truth> Goop2, if it was up to me, xp wouldn't exist in my home
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: I have never had luck with that method
<DaSkreech> truth: what are you trying to do
<DaSkreech> !ati | CPrgmSwR2
<ubotu> CPrgmSwR2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<truth> setup home network where i have access to all files on the xp machine, and be able to use the printer setup on the xp machine
<kris> Hi. Is the name of the default sound device in Ubuntu /dev/dsp?
<Goop2> truth: Same here. My brother just got vista though, so I have to dodge the demons every time I go to that side of the building
<DaSkreech> truth: try smb:/ in konqueror
<DaSkreech> !cups | truth
<ubotu> truth: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<holyguyver> goop2 install kubuntu over his visa in the middle of the night ;-)
* xevious starts a fork of CUPS called ICUPS
<truth> lol@holy
<Goop2> holyguyver: I would, but then he would install MS DOS over my Kubuntu
<xevious> install plan9 on it
<xevious> or openstep
<xevious> openstep is sweet
<truth> DaScreech: what about.... samba? all the things i've read said to use that
<DaSkreech> Or haiku!
<xevious> truth: smb:/ accesses the samba network
<holyguyver> Goop2 how about you install kubuntu over his vista in the middle of the night & install a vista clone kde skin into it so he can't tell the differance, after all windows people are stupid enough to fall for that ;)
<DaSkreech> truth: Let me see if I understand You want the Linux box to be able to see the files on the Windows XP box over shared folders ?
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: Hey that's not nice
<truth> Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall.
<xevious> *cough*buttrue*cough*
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<xevious> yeah. a vista theme and compiz and you'd probably fool them
<DaSkreech> truth: try smb:/ip.of.xp.computer
<DaSkreech> till he fires up COD
<truth> yes exactly. and also be able to use the printer that is installed on xp
<aqej> hello there
<DaSkreech> truth: right the CUPS page should help you setup to point at the network printer
<DaSkreech> !hi | aqej
<ubotu> aqej: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<aqej> do I need a high memory card to run compiz-fusion?
<Goop2> holyguyver: I dont think it would work.. Ill just dodge the demons
<DaSkreech> aqej: High memory card ?
<g0dd3ss> hai everyone!!! I have ubuntu feisty with kde and I have this battery manager monitor thingy that's supposed to be in the tray, but it opens in it's own little window, how to fix??
<DaSkreech> Like above slot 3 on the motherboard ?
<truth> Timeout on server
<aqej> i mean like a 256MB graphics card?
<DaSkreech> g0dd3ss: Where?
<DaSkreech> truth: do you have folders shared on the XP box ?
<Goop2> g0dd3ss: as a temperary fix you could use Kdocker
<truth> 90% sure. let me double check. brb
<DaSkreech> aqej: My friend runs it on a 64 Meg Geforce 2 MX if that helps
<aqej> I have a 128MB card now but compiz keeps crashing...
<aqej> oic
<DaSkreech> aqej: try in #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<g0dd3ss> DaSkreech, well it just opens in a little window in the top left corner, i would try to uninstall it and get something else but i dont really know what it's called, is there a way i can find out?
<DaSkreech> probably kpowermanager
<aqej> compiz is still very unstable....
<aqej> ok thanks...
<DaSkreech> aqej: agreed. It's near alpha stage
<aqej> #compiz-fusion
<holyguyver> Goop2 don't feel bad, my mother just bought a vista to replace the kubuntu computer I gave her :(
<Goop2> holyguyver: ouch
<DaSkreech> So did mine!
<holyguyver> doouble ouch for us both then :-p
<xevious> my mom runs qnx
<truth> DaSkreech: Yes, there's shared folders
<Goop2> well Ill be buying a mac to replace my moms XP, so I guess its not all bad
<DaSkreech> truth: And a firewall I'm guessing?
<xevious> no that was a lie
<truth> turned off
<DaSkreech> truth: Wait turned off?
<DaSkreech> truth: zone alarm ?
<truth> windows firewall
<holyguyver> Goop2 I think mac is almost as bad as MS after all they are closed source too
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> ok
<truth> Hmmmmmmm
<simon__> hi: someone please help with java issue and firefox
<Goop2> I already replaced her powerpoint with open office, and put all her sound in winamp, and video in VLC
<truth> This computer and the other has the same ip
<keith__> finally I have kde4-beta3 working !!!
<DaSkreech> truth: What? virtual machine ?
<DaSkreech> hi CPrgmSwR2
<truth> virtual machine...?
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: hi
<DaSkreech> truth: how do you have the same IP?
<holyguyver> Goop2 why not just get her a feebsd then?
<truth> no idea...
<holyguyver> freebsd
<CPrgmSwR2> how do I search apt-get using the command line
<truth> both computers are hooked to the same router
<Goop2> I dont have experience with that
<holyguyver> Goop2 it is what mac osx is based on...or is that netbsd, I can't remember which.
<DaSkreech> truth: DHCP ?
<truth> Ummmm....
<truth> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<holyguyver> !bsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<holyguyver> wow ubotu doesn't know about bsd :-p
<xevious> figures :D
<truth> I don't know....
<xevious> holyguyver: osx runs darwin which is a mach kernel, similar to bsd
<DaSkreech> truth: Did you put in a IP or did the computer just get one ?
<truth> DaSkreech: btw, i'm relatively new to linux
<truth> www.whatismyip.com
<DaSkreech> truth: No problem
<DaSkreech> truth: Ah! I see :)
<holyguyver> xevious, but wasn't their an opendarwin project at one time? :)
<xevious> holyguyver: there sure was.
<DaSkreech> go to the windows Xp box. If you have a network icon in the system tray double click it and then click on details
<DaSkreech> You should see an IP address there
<holyguyver> so see he shhould get his mother a pc with opendarwin on it instead of a mac :-p
<bobzombie> hi
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bobzombie> okay who has kde4 working under gutsy as a testing environment?
<xevious> holyguyver: there's no graphical interface in opendarwin
<bobzombie> the topic instructions don't work
<DaSkreech> bobzombie: gutsy questions are in #ubuntu+1
<bobzombie> just curious if there is an alternate method
<bobzombie> no
<holyguyver> or else get his mom kubuntu with a osx clone kde skin on it :-p
<truth> heh.... wow... i shoulda known to check that
<DaSkreech> truth: try smb:/with.that.ip.instead
<truth> at least i don't pay too much for car insurance
<DaSkreech> Thank you progrssive
<Goop2> holyguyver: well no, I was getting it for myself, its just going to take over everything hers does
<holyguyver> Goop2 why through out kubuntu for osx?
<Goop2> I have kubuntu on my desktop
<Goop2> I just bought a 500gig hard drive too
<Zicks> someone please help with java
<DaSkreech> Zicks: Sup ?
<Goop2> but I want a laptop, and I like the macbooks
<truth> Same thing again.... except this time it took much longer before it told me
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<holyguyver> goop2, get a macbook & install kubuntu onto it :-p
<DaSkreech> that's funky
<DaSkreech> !info smb4k
<ubotu> smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1build1 (feisty), package size 1762 kB, installed size 3756 kB
<Goop2> holyguyver: well I probabally will
<DaSkreech> truth: install that ^^^
<holyguyver> Goop2 :-D Yay!! :)
<Goop2> holyguyver: brb, I have a home security thing screeching in my ear
<truth> k. brb
<sd32> help, my shut down button has dissapeared!!
<holyguyver> sd32, unplug it (j/k)
<sd32> is there any way to fix it?
<sd32> thats what i have to do now
<Goop2> holyguyver: I would still dual boot, but I would probabally have Linux on it
<utnubuk_> the 7.10 cd wont work on my laptop - I see the mouse cursor appear a couple of times but then the screen flashes and I see "* Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)   [OK] " and the computer just sits there doing nothing
<utnubuk_> that was in safe graphics mode by the way
<utnubuk_> I can ctrl-alt whatever into other shells, but no desktop/
<DaSkreech> sd32: When did it disappear?
<Goop2> oh sweet I got the sound working in wine
<Goop2> now I can play my game!
<holyguyver> sd32, I believe you can re-add the shut down button, but I am in xfce right now & thus can not help you out with kde at the moment, sorry
<sd32> daskreechabout a month ago
<Zicks> How can I download and install java runtime for firefox --- Please someone help
<truth> DaSkreech: Finished and open.
<DaSkreech> truth: can You connect to the XP machine ?
<Goop2> ttyl peeps!
<bobzombie> Zicks from the repos
<DaSkreech> !java | Zicks
<ubotu> Zicks: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<bobzombie> Zicks apt-cache search java
<bobzombie> install the sun java binaries and you are done
<Zicks> thanks I will try now
<DaSkreech> Zicks: do you know how to enable multiverse ?
<Zicks> nope
<holyguyver> so DaSkreech, any ideas what I can do to get it to mount?
<DaSkreech> !multiverse | Zicks
<ubotu> Zicks: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: It should be mounting already Without more info I'm not sure
<holyguyver> I am going to call it a night ttyl
<DaSkreech> holyguyver: Night hope you get that sorted
<sd32> how would i re-add the shut down button?
<agent9> what?
<truth> I hit scan network and nothing came up
<sd32> ilost my shut down button
<sd32> :(
<truth> I went to Mount Manually... it asked for Share:       IP:         and Workgroup:
<chay> NAKIKITA MO BA KO
<sd32> it must have wandered off with those hippies:)
<agent9> oo
<DaSkreech> Share: folder name IP: IP address Workgroup: Work group name
<chay> YHEY
<chay> KEWL
<agent9> wahha kony
<chay> asl pls
<DaSkreech> !caps | chay
<chay> haha
<ubotu> chay: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<truth> The input of the share is wrong. It must have the form //HOST/SHARE.
<DaSkreech> sd32: How do you shutdown now?
<DaSkreech> truth: Ah right
<sd32> pull the plug
<utnubuk_> i did startx in another bash thing and then looked at the logs, it got (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<Dr_Willis> try 'sudo halt' :)
<utnubuk_> does that have something to do with my problem possibly?
<sd32> dr willis, thanks
<utnubuk_> and a bunch of errors on the touchpad
<agent9> san na?
<utnubuk_> hmm
<chay> dito ko
<chay> chat na tayo
<Zicks> I dont have software preferences -- where can i instal it?
<agent9> ok
<truth> None of that is working
<utnubuk_> im using the latest 7.10 iso and it's not working on a laptop that is only a year old.... what gives??
<utnubuk_> previous versions worked
<sd32> is there anyway to get the shut down button back without reinstalling?
<chay> andami namang epal dito
<chay> hehe
<agent9> oo nga eh
<agent9> mga  genius
<chay> hahaha
<agent9> shut up!
<chay> english talaga
<DaSkreech> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<agent9> oo nga
<chay> nasa ibang dimension tayo
<agent9> nakaktawa cla
<chay> nababasa kaya nila to
<agent9>  malamang
<Dr_Willis> sd32 which shutdown button? reisntalling to get a button back is 'windows thinking'
<DaSkreech> agent9, chay: This is an english channel
<chay> oh ok
<chay> im sorry
<sd32> dr willis, on the logout screen
<DaSkreech> chay: What language is that ?
<utnubuk_> !AIGLX
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<agent9> tagalog
<Zicks> DaSkreech : More help please .... I dont have Software Properties option, do I install it ?
<agent9> install it
<chay> gagu
<DaSkreech> Zicks: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<chay> prolixus version
<utnubuk_> !PreInit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about preinit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zicks> 7.04
<melkor__> How do I configure xorg.  I don't have a 'screen' on my new laptop
<DaSkreech> !tl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chay> nose bleed
<agent9> buy new
<Dr_Willis> sd32 should be a kdm/gdm setting.  if its missing.   if you are refering to the USERS logoiut screen.. If using KDE and KDM you will see different options - then ifyou were using GDM and KDE.
<agent9> oo nga
<agent9> mukha sila tanga no?
<DaSkreech> Zicks: When you go to adept -> manage repos what do you see ?
<chay> ulol pla sila dito eh
<chay> haha
<Dr_Willis> sd32 or ya can always hit alt-ctrl-backspace, - then alt-ctrl delete real fast. :)
<agent9> ha..ha
<Zicks> Im installing adept now, It wasnt on before
<chay> baka matulungan nila tayo
<Daisuke-Ido> all i wanna do is adjust my froggin fan speed :\
<agent9> bka
<DaSkreech> !tgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tgl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<chay> magtanong ka
<utnubuk_> where can I get an old tribe4 image????
<Daisuke-Ido> !en | chay
<ubotu> chay: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<DaSkreech> Zicks: are you on ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<sd32> dr willis thats confusing:/
<Zicks> ubuntu
<Daisuke-Ido> utnubuk_: why would you want one?
<DaSkreech> Zicks: Oh never mind then
<chay> san ka na
<agent9> dito
<truth> Arg..... no luck.
<chay> wag ka umalis] 
<Dr_Willis> sd32 its trivial.. IF you are using KDE then use KDM as your login manager. If using GNOME mainly then use gdm.
<agent9> binbsa ko
<utnubuk_> Daisuke-Ido: the latest 7.10 cd wont work, tribe 4 will I want to upgrade from there
<truth> Maybe something isnt setup correctly on the xp machine
<Daisuke-Ido> english only in here.
<agent9> dito nga lng
<chay> leche
<Dr_Willis> sd32 if you get the 2  mixxed up - you wont get all the 'logout' optiions
<sd32> dr willis, gotcha, thanks
<agent9> leche
<chay> leche ung daisuke na un ah\
<utnubuk_> Daisuke-Ido: any ideas?
<DaSkreech> Zicks: Why didn't you ask for help in #ubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> !ph | agent9, chay
<Dr_Willis> sd32 or use the halt command. :) or any of a dozen other ways.
<ubotu> agent9, chay: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Zicks> oh
<Zicks> ok
<Zicks> thanks
<Daisuke-Ido> utnubuk_: wait 3 days?
<chay> wtf
<agent9> bet namen pake mu
<chay> epal sila
<utnubuk_> Daisuke-Ido: pfff okay, what happens in 3 days?
<chay> pinapalayas na nila tayo
<sd32> dr willis, so using the gnome login is messing me up?
<Daisuke-Ido> final release
<Dr_Willis> sd32 if you are using GDM and KDE - YES. it will not show all the options.. plain and simple. :)
<utnubuk_> aha
<rob> chay, please cut that out :)
<Dr_Willis> sd32 change them and see.
<utnubuk_> how do I know it will work for me?
<agent9> weeeeeeeee patawa ung rob kalbo
<sd32> dr willis, thanks
<rob> agent9, english please
<chay> bago lang sya dito ha
<DaSkreech> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<agent9> paki mu rob
<chay> hahaha
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<Daisuke-Ido> utnubuk_: if the live cd doesn't, use the alternate cd
<truth> DaSkreech: IP address IS assigned by DHCP. (i dont know if this is causing a problem)
<DaSkreech> truth: no that's fine
<DaSkreech> truth: if it was and both had the same IP address that would be worrying but it's ok
<Dr_Willis> night all.....
<DaSkreech> Night
<truth> Maybe I am partial.... but i think problem is with xp
<Daisuke-Ido> little music, time for sleep
<DaSkreech> truth: I'd probably say so as well but still lets try and see if We can fingure it out
<Daisuke-Ido> got 3 of the 5 pages for my analysis of SCOTUS's 1973 abortion decision :\
<Daisuke-Ido> gnight
<DaSkreech> chay: We don't have a problem with you being here. If you want to speak in tagalog please join #ubuntu-ph
<truth> Awesome.
<chay> this is the brand new chay, welcome me back rob!
* truth is thinking
<rob> ahuh
<DaSkreech> this is an english channel and we are trying to help people the less distraction we have the better
<chay> ok
<chay> i need help as well
<DaSkreech> chay: fine. Ask for it in a language we can follow in
<DaSkreech> english in here tagalog in #ubuntu-ph
<truth> both pc's are on a wired connection to the same router
<truth> through a hub
<chay> mi nombre es elena, bente uno, mula sa mexico
<DaSkreech> truth: you have ever connected another machine to those shares ?
<rob> chay, #ubuntu-ph please
<truth> no
<chay> si senor
<chay> mi a latina
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@121.97.79.51]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
* stdin got bored of that very quickly
<rob> thanks stdin :D
<jdong> meh I prefer that rosetta stuff for learning new languages
<stdin> rob: np :)
<Nebular> does anyone here know much about the analog kernel module. I need to manually map the buttons and axis of my gamepad, it says you should be able to do that but I can't figure it out
<Nebular> very little on the web on it
<DaSkreech> jdong: Ouch Like pain?
<jdong> DaSkreech: si senior :)
<truth> I'm making 0 progress with this.
<truth> completely stumped
<truth> Help?
<joseph> Can anybody tell me what I get a usb hard drive to work in kde it works fine in Gnome
<bobzombie> where is the kde session manager so i can add startup items for my session?
<DaSkreech> truth: Turn the firewall on and make sure it allows windows shares ?
<sub[t] rnl> bobzombie: kstart->system settings->advanced->Session manager configures sessions.  But to auto start apps you can make a sym link to them in ~/.kde/Autostart
<sub[t] rnl> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<melkor__> Well shit, I entered some things and it works, now I run gnome I guess
<DaSkreech> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<sub[t] rnl> don't let stdin catch you cursing melkor. :P
<sub[t] rnl> or DaSckreech!
* stdin sees all...
<blackhand> man o man.... I am loving this OS.
* sub[t] rnl cackles
<sub[t] rnl> blackhand: good to hear
<DaSkreech> He said run *bleep* stdin! get him!!
<blackhand> :)
<melkor__> sorry
<melkor__> I got a little excited
<DaSkreech> melkor__: Were you trying to run gnome?
<bobzombie> you mean kde doesn't have a gui sessio nmanager?
<DaSkreech> blackhand: how long have you been using it?
<bobzombie> i find that hard to believe, i thought i saw on ein an earlier version
<blackhand> My first day...
<blackhand> I loaded this on the PC and Mandriva on the laptop.
<DaSkreech> blackhand: Welcome to Kubuntu!!
<blackhand> thank you!
<blackhand> :)
<DaSkreech> Boy if you love it now I don't know how you are going to feel in a year!
<DaSkreech> right after the whole I hate this OS phase :)
<DaSkreech> hi nixternal
<truth> i give up for now
<melkor__> DaSkreech I installed it from a kubuntu cd, same one this is running
<truth> ty for the ideas DaSkreech
<blackhand> I just wanted to rid myself of Windows once and for all...
<blackhand> Smooth transition so far.
<DaSkreech> truth: ok you can read up on cups for the printing
<truth> blackhand: Welcome to the revolution
<DaSkreech> !cups > truth
<blackhand> :)
<blackhand> ty...\
<wastedfluid> hey guys - when you're playing with a theme in the theme manager.. what option is the color of applications in your taskbar tht are minimized/inactive?  I can't find it.
<BlackHand> Off to bed... thank's for the welcome.
<DaSkreech> Night
<kristjan_> is kde-look.org down?
<kristjan_> do they have irc channel?
<melkor__> night
<DaSkreech> night
<DaSkreech> Probably not kristjan_
<kristjan_> DaSkreech: do you remember what was the biggest wallpaper size there?
<DaSkreech> freaking big ?
<kristjan_> oh wait, I could browse offline if I knew where that config is hidden in konqueror :-/
<mr_butter> hey peeps.  I isntalled something using apt-get install cvs I want to remove it can someone help please?!
<mr_butter> hey peeps.  I isntalled something using apt-get install cvs I want to remove it can someone help please?!
<mr_butter> woops
<mr_butter> sorry
<mr_butter> double post
<truth> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<stdin> mr_butter: tried "apt-get remove <package>" or using adept?
<mr_butter> than you peeps
<DaSkreech> mr_butter: You installed something with cvs or you installed cvs ?
<Ayabara> I'm having a go at desktop effects here. Which Composite Manager would you guys recommend for Kubuntu?
<mr_butter> I installed cvs
<mr_butter> this is the reply i got to apt-get remove it
<mr_butter> pasting a few lines don't kill me
<mr_butter> sudo apt-get remove cvs
<mr_butter> Password:
<mr_butter> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mr_butter> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc
<DaSkreech> mr_butter: You have adept open
<Daisuke-Ido> is synaptic or adept open?
<mr_butter> yes'
<DaSkreech> mr_butter: close it and use sudo aptitude remove cvs
<Daisuke-Ido> read the errors you're getting, think them through, you might have better luck fixing things than you thought
<Daisuke-Ido> but why remove cvs?
<mr_butter> well I didn't know what I installed I thought it was a webcam driver
<mr_butter> whats it's purpose
<mr_butter> it's not the driver i thought it was
<Daisuke-Ido> cvs is content versioning system
<Daisuke-Ido> it isn't directly useful, but it allows you to get source to compile other software
<Daisuke-Ido> is that what cvs stands for?
<Daisuke-Ido> if not it at least sounds plausible
<mr_butter> yes it's removing
<mr_butter> thanks peps
<mr_butter> peeps
<mr_butter> and I thought I was the only one using KDE
<thumper> how can I get kdm back?
<thumper> I installed ubuntu-desktop so I could play
<thumper> but it overwrote kdm with gdm
<thumper> I want my kdm back
<thumper> pointers?
<Lynoure> reinstall kubuntu-desktop? or just reconfigure kdm, I think
<Lynoure> But gotta run now.
<dorkface> Is this the right channel if one is having problems getting a burned kubuntu cd to work?
<DaSkreech> thumper: reconfigure either gdm or kdm it will ask if you want it as default
<DaSkreech> dorkface: sure
<thumper> DaSkreech: ta
<dxdt> Will the next version of Kubuntu have the cool desktop effect menus and such that Ubuntu will have?  I see screenshots of Gutsy and I want the neat 3 radio button wizard for installing desktop effects and such
<dorkface> Yeah, for some reason, the CD does nothing on boot up; it goes directly to windows
<dorkface> even though within windows, it can see the iso image on it when it is explored
<dorkface> it does this on two seperate machines
<dorkface> assuming "iso image" isn't redundant :d
<DaSkreech> dorkface: How did you burn it?
<sub[t] rnl> dorkface: have you checked your bios to see if you boot from a cdrom before the harddrive?
<sub[t] rnl> hrm
<DaSkreech> dxdt: Probably not but you can apt-get install compiz-fusion
<dorkface> sub[t] rnl:  Yes, I did double check that.  As a matter of fact, on the first machine, I made it so that ALL of the boot steps were to boot to CD; it still booted to windows
<dxdt> that is really the only thing I want from the gnome based version
<dxdt> I find myself otherwise leaning toward KDE on how things are done
<dorkface> DaSkreech:  I burned it on a windows vista machine, onto a CD-R
<DaSkreech> dorkface: How?
<dorkface> in terms of software?
<DaSkreech> yes
<truth> I immediately tend to blame Windows for everything
<dorkface> whatever Vista uses
<sub[t] rnl> DaSkreech is on the right path then, sounds like it wasn't burned properly
<DaSkreech> Naw some stuff I blame hardware manufactuere for
<DaSkreech> dorkface: Urk
<DaSkreech> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dorkface> tehe
<DaSkreech> !live cd
<dorkface> teehee
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<DaSkreech> Bah
<DaSkreech> !nero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nero - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> dorkface: Does the ISO get it's own icon?
<dorkface> yeah
<dorkface> a blue cd
<dorkface> but not on the CD
<dorkface> on the OS
<dorkface> on the CD, it has the "not recognized" icon
<sub[t] rnl> try using some other app to burn the .iso file, besides a vista native
<dorkface> I'll try that, and perhaps at a slower speed too, just in case
<truth> dorkface: When you reboot, do you see something that says Boot Menu - Press F12    or anything that resembles that
<sub[t] rnl> truth: he's booting from cdrom before harddrive
<sub[t] rnl> dorkface: if I remember correctly poweriso is a lightweight program that does great.  I believe its free
<truth> dorkface: How many cdrom's are in your system?
<dorkface> just one
<truth> PowerISO or MagicISO
<DaSkreech> dorkface: Laptop?
<dorkface> ty, I was just about to ask what you guys would recommend for a lightweight burn program :)
<dorkface> one is a laptop, another is a  desktop
<DaSkreech> http://www.deepburner.com
<truth> I always used MagicISO or Alcohol 120%
<truth> Well actually, I'm in the process of backing up files on a machine running Windows.
<truth> Whenever I'm done....    :)
<djdarkman> is there a way to edit the kde service menus?
<mario> salut
<djdarkman> how can I copy a file using kde`s copy instead of cp from the terminal?
<DaSkreech> djdarkman: right click -> copy to -> browse to directory ?
<djdarkman> no no I mean by command
<djdarkman> I want to make a kde servicemenu that copys or moves a file to a specified directory
<DaSkreech> Sorry
<DaSkreech> I'm heading to bed
<DaSkreech> djdarkman: $kde ?
<DaSkreech> #kde ?
<djdarkman> tryng there too
<stephan_> hello, i am having trouble uninstalling f@h client and when i try to kill the process it says i dont have permission
<jari> hi, could some one say what the orange color means in the ls command? Im trying to figure whats the difference between two subversion repositories
<djdarkman> stephan_: do it with root
<djdarkman> and if you 'uninstalled' it, it won`t start after reboot
<truth> sudo killall filename  ?
<dorkface> Ah, thank you everyone.  When I used deepburner, at the slowest speed (just in case), the boot up works fine now
<dorkface> too bad DaSkreech went to bed, hehe
<sub[t] rnl> good to hear dorkface
<Knightlust> hi guys, how can i see my sysinfo from konsole.. kinda like doing /sysinfo in konversation
<bodly> Sysinfo for 'jirussel-laptop': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz at 1000 MHz (3661 bogomips), HD: 54/92GB, RAM: 1820/2017MB, 133 proc's, 12.42h up
<stephan_> thx guys, i got it figured out now
<truth> Sysinfo for 'kubuntu': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) D CPU 3.20GHz at 3200 MHz (6408 bogomips), HD: 53/109GB, RAM: 318/374MB, 108 proc's, 17.2h up
<snowdonkey> Hi.  Does anyone know how to remove the transparent bar in Yakuake?
<truth> i have a secondary hard drive that freezez up at 75% when I try to format. What is the cause of that, bad sectors?
<nacholibre> buy a new one...
<truth> It freezes up the entire system and I have to turn off with the power button.
<nacholibre> remove it
<truth> No possible way to fix it?
<nacholibre> imho:
<nacholibre> NO
<nacholibre> What do U want to do with the storage?
<nacholibre> Save music, films, photos?
<truth> yes, use it only as storage
<nacholibre> Okay, this isn't a good idea!
<nacholibre> Because: I had allready a lot of broken hard disks and always I thought to myself:
<nacholibre> It works!
<truth> Maybe I could i just use like 70% of it and leave the other part free...
<nacholibre> It works
<nacholibre> And one day: BANG! All data was out of the range.... . Say goodbye forever!
<keith> Excuse me for butting in. Truth, I agree with nacholibre. That drive will fail on you, and it might not give any other warnings. Just "pop", and all your data's gone.
<nacholibre> :(
<nacholibre> You're welcome keith ;)
<truth> yep i know ya'll are right. i'm just being cheap
<keith> If you have to use it, put /swap and /tmp on it. Temporary stuff that won't make you sad when the drive dies.
<truth> but wtf.... why do drives die like that
<nacholibre> I'll wouldn't even use any hardware which is 99,99999 % usefull, because my 20 GB personal lost data was too much... :( And you can be sure:
<nacholibre> It's too much!
<truth> that 25% dead hd is 200 gb
<keith> Truth, I can't tell about your drive. But in the past, I've seen this same problem as a result of a head crash.  Somebody bumped the drive too hard when the heads were at the 75% point, and it scratched the surface.
<nacholibre> okay folks, university doesn't wait for me ;( have to go!
<nacholibre> CU and think twice truth ;)
<nacholibre> bye bye
<truth> k. ty nacho. pz
<keith> A head crash that doesn't instantly kill the drive still does eventually. The head that crashed won't record or playback as well. The scrape on the surface tends to spread, with little magnetic flakes occasionally popping off from the fast spin.
<keith> Eventually, the head completely fails, or one of those tiny flakes flys between the head and surface, causing another crash.
<keith> It sucks having it happen to an 800gb drive, though!  I sure sympathize.
<jussi01> Hmmm, anyone got a Logitech MX Revolution mouse? Im thinking of getting one, want to see if it all works in linux etc
<keith> And it's my bedtime too.  Good luck, truth.  G'night all!
<truth> Anyone know what I can use in place of Motorolla Phone Tools?
<truth> c ya keith
<Knightlust> truth: kmobiletools, although I haven't tried
<truth> !kmobiletools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmobiletools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !info kmobiletools
<ubotu> kmobiletools: KDE application for controlling your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 128 kB, installed size 484 kB
<truth> showoff :p
<truth> oh yea.. i already have that, it doesn't work very well.
<jussi01> truth: did you enable the motorola battery feature?
<truth> i mean, i got it to work. but it doesnt do file transfers
<truth> motorolla phone tools was bangin :) it even had a built in mp3 cropping tool to make custom ringtones
<truth> i just found one called moto4lin, i'm about to give it a try.
<truth> !moto4win
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moto4win - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<truth> !info moto4win
<ubotu> Package moto4win does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<truth> oops
<truth> !moto4lin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moto4lin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<truth> !info moto4lin
<ubotu> moto4lin: file manager and seem editor for Motorola phones (like C380/C650). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3+svn20060819-1 (feisty), package size 147 kB, installed size 484 kB
<jussi01> !botabuse > truth
<matti_> Noo
<ville_> ff
<viljami> teerwe
<viljami> gegguli
<viljami> whow
<jussi01> viljami: do you need some help?
<viljami> no vittu en!
<stdin> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<truth> hello ppl?
<emilsedgh> !hi | truth
<ubotu> truth: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<truth> i'm having the hardest time getting a home network setup
<ForgeAus> yeah they can be fickle like that
<ForgeAus> truth are you using nfs?
<truth> nfs?
<truth> samba
<ForgeAus> ahh ok
<truth> i just want to be able to access the files and use the printer thats running on the xp machine
<ForgeAus> samba has a config file..
<ForgeAus> prolly under /etc/samba/ at a guess...
<ForgeAus> I've toyed with it before
<truth> yep it is
<truth> i opened it earlier, i was reading a response to a similiar problem someone had on a forum
<ForgeAus> are you getting an error?
<ForgeAus> is it an authentication issue?
<truth> server timed out
<ForgeAus> you mean the xp machine?
<truth> i've never setup a network before... i very well could be doing something wrong
<truth> yes, when trying to connect to the xp machine
<ForgeAus> well first of all are they on the same network? (physically do they share a lan connection to a central device?)
<truth> yes
<truth> to a hub
<truth> to a router
<ForgeAus> ok then check the ip's are tehy in the same range generally X.X.Y.Y where X.X and subnet masks are the same
<ForgeAus> doh I gotta go
<dorkface> there is a different version of "gksudo" in kde, right?
<pag> !kdesu | dorkface
<ubotu> dorkface: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<dorkface> ah, thank you
<emonkey-p> kdesu
<ashfaq> Friends, is their a possibility of using voice messenger like yahoo, googletalk in kde
<ashfaq> Anything equivavalent willdo
<truth> ommfg
<[4N93L] > :|
<truth> i'm ready to sling this xp machine off my balcony
<[4N93L] > lol
<[4N93L] > i like xp,but not as much as kubuntu
<pag> ashfaq, Kopete supports voicechat for some protocols - not sure which ones though
<truth> any idea how to get a home network setup between xp and kubuntu?
<[4N93L] > try Remote Desktop Sharing. :\
<ashfaq> <pag> procols means, will be able to connect, some one using yahoo, or google using windows
<[4N93L] > :|
<truth> i dont know where to begin to try that.
<rubato> How do I install Japanese Language support for programs like Open Office and Kopete?
<[4N93L] > truth, try the program "Krdc" found under "Internet".
<pag> ashfaq, pardon? ie. Google talk (or actually xmpp) is a protocoll used for communication - it has many client, like Google Talk, Kopete, Pidgin etc..
<german> does anyone know how to donwload mauk from hotmail to thunderbird?
<[4N93L] > hmm .. i never tried downloading mail from hotmail to thunderbird. :\
<truth> when i hit scan, it doesnt detect anything
<se7en^Of^9> german: as fare as i know hotmail doesn't suport pop3
<se7en^Of^9> and hotmail sux anyway
<[4N93L] > truth: is ur xp connected to the net ?
<[4N93L] > se7en: i like hotmail v_v
<truth> yes.
<german> i found something under adept manager pop3 an smtp to hotmail gateway,
<german> if it is lsited in adept, does it mean is sure?
<mr_butter> if I wanted to remove a user and all it's settings.  How would I go about it in X ?
<truth> on the xp computer i have made the mshome
<se7en^Of^9> german: try it ... might work ...
<truth> i can go into there, and open up network connections, browse to "entire network" and theres a workgroup named mshome, which reveals  the files i want to share
<truth> its hooked up to a hub that goes to a router
<truth> both computers are connected to the same hub
<Kachna> mr_butter: delete his /home/user dir and delete him in kcontrol or somewhere :)
<mr_butter> ty
<mr_butter> in would have to do it from root right?
<mr_butter> i'm trying to erase my kde account and everything to do with it and start again
<mr_butter> i filled it with nonsense
<truth> maybe i need to do something to samba.... i have no idea...
<rubato> i'm really new, and the tutorials i've looked through were really confusing. I'm running feisty fawn, and I am trying to get Japanese Language support to work in programs like OpenOffice and Kopete. Any suggestions?
<se7en^Of^9> truth: you see the shared folder from the linux box?
<truth> no
<truth> i tried open konqueror and typing smb://ipofothercomputer
<truth> it says it timed out
<pag> !info openoffice.org-l10n-ja | rubato
<ubotu> rubato: openoffice.org-l10n-ja: Japanese language package for OpenOffice.org. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1640 kB, installed size 7384 kB
<mr_butter> if i don't come back i screwed everything up. I'll try and use the force
<mr_butter> is there a way to format it all without removing the OS like a clean sweep?
<se7en^Of^9> truth: try smbtree
<[4N93L] > Arghhh !! I need help with Java. -_-;
<ksivaji> !gnusim8085
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnusim8085 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<truth> yes 4n, i have the ip of it.
<[4N93L] > :|
<[4N93L] > Wow, was i lagging ?
<truth> no no, i was fiddling before i seen it
<[4N93L] > oh ><
<truth> <[4N93L] > try Krfb, u will get the ip# though both are using the same :\
<[4N93L] > How do i install the latest version of Java ?? Anyone able to help ?
<ksivaji> is there anyone using opendns in kubuntu
<[4N93L] > I installed Java6, but need the "Update 3" and i cant seem to install it. =\
<ksivaji> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
* mr_butter debates removing the kde account.... will this remove kde off my computer?  ya I said it...I want it gone!
<rubato> ubotu: I'm sorry your response to my question about Japanese was very confusing to me, I am extremely new to this
<truth> i'm stumped!
<rubato> pag: I'm sorry your response to my question about Japanese was very confusing to me, I am extremely new to this OS
<truth> could someone take it from the beginning explaining what steps i should take in setting up a home network
<pag> rubato, in other words: just install the package openoffice.org-l10n-ja from Adept, and you should get Japanese support to oo.o
<rubato> pag: will this carry over to inputting in Kopete or firefox?
<pag> rubato, that'll carry only the language of GUI in OO.o, inputting options shold be changed with keyboard-settings in System Settings
<[4N93L] > Grrrrr .. still not working . -_-;
<[4N93L] > java's getting on my nerves.
<mr_butter> me to
<VSpike> This may be a wierd question, but when I'm working on one task, I might end up with a kpdf window, an open office or two, maybe a few firefox pages and so on open, all relating to the task.  Sometimes I may want to put that down and work on it later.  I know I can use desktops to organise things, but they still clutter the task bar.  Is there a way to save and restore a bunch of open windows or documents, sort of like a snapshot or session
<VSpike> information?
<rubato> thank you pag that seems to have worked
<VSpike> I can't even find a way to do that just with firefox - opera used to have a save session option which was quite useful
<_aaa> lost passwords can be recovered how?
<rohan_> what package does kubuntu use to display OSD when i control volume using volume keys on keyboard ?
<ciacon> g'mornin @ all
<german> yeeey
<german> i got hotmail working with thunderbird
<[4N93L] > german: congrats. =] 
<ciacon> I have a fairly simple q. how can I ajust my refresh-rate of my screen? I have looked through the monitor settings avadible with KDE... 59hz is way to low - i am rather lokking for somthing like 1600x1200 @ 85hz
<mr_butter> is there a way to convert a gnome account to kde
<mr_butter> useless gnome assaulting my life
<mr_butter> ahsdha
<rohan> mr_butter: user accounts are the same for gnome and kde
<rohan> if you want to install kde, just do sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<mr_butter> ya but i log onto my root
<blendtux> what do you mean working with hotmail german
<mr_butter> and it goes to ubuntu
<mr_butter> not kubuntu
<mr_butter> which is disturbing
<mr_butter> apt install hmmm
<mr_butter> excellent
<[4N93L] > blendtux: german can view his emails found in Hotmail using his/her Thunderbird.
<mr_butter> alt space dosen't even work in gnome is there another command for slingshot?
<blendtux> oh oke, but can he allso send his email via thunderbird [4N93L] 
<[4N93L] > blendtux: i hope so. ><
<[4N93L] > psh !! how do u ppl type in red?! =_=
<blendtux> what do you mean [4N93L] 
<pag> [4N93L] , it's called highligh - happens, when your nick is mentioned
<blendtux> yeah like [4N93L] 
<blendtux> not with [4N93L
<blendtux> blendtur
<blendtux> but blendtux
<blendtux> ehm
<[4N93L] > o0o0o0oh. gracias for the info.
<[4N93L] > [\]  bows [\] 
<pag> blendtux, you can't highlight yourself :)
* blendtux bows for [4N93L] 
<blendtux> yes i saw that :)
<[4N93L] > damn irc, need to work on it more often. :\
* mr_butter abolishes gnome 
* blendtux is going to do something with my day 
<utnubuk_> 7.10 and 7.04 install disks dont work, i tried the alternate install disk for 7.04 and it seems to be hanging up....   any ideas???
<utnubuk_> tribe 4 worked fine and I want to get my laptop working again
<utnubuk_> better yet - does anybody know if I can somehow download tribe 4?
<utnubuk_> that would be f'n sweet
<utnubuk_> argh.... averatec sucks
<utnubuk_> does kubuntu prefer itself to be on the first partition??
<utnubuk_> the two question marks means that this is a serious question - three would make it incredibly serious
<utnubuk_> four question marks would just be insane
<mr_butter> 4 would be ludacris
<mr_butter> banned in most countries
<utnubuk_> lol
<utnubuk_> omg the timer thing just changed over to an arrow, maybe there is hope
<mr_butter> ubuntu should install as kubuntu and ubuntu as option.  I can't even function in ubuntu i almost threw my monitor into oblivion and i could. I have spares
<mr_butter> is there a way to check your online timer in kde?
<mr_butter> konversation i mean sorry
<utnubuk_> what you mean by online timer?
<utnubuk_> omg the background popped up...
<mr_butter> like an irc timer
<mr_butter> in konversation saying
<utnubuk_> today might turn out to be a good day
<mr_butter> you been online for so long
<utnubuk_> umm i know theres a way
<utnubuk_> hold on
<lup0> anyone know about kvpnc usage? Any problems with fields being disabled when they shouldn't be
<utnubuk_> did everyone see that?
<utnubuk_> if so im sorry
<[4N93L] > utnubuk: I didnt
<utnubuk_> k good
<utnubuk_> mr_butter: do a whois
<vbgunz> so Kubuntu 7.10 will have support for printers, even printers that don't have drivers for Linux at all?
<mr_butter> well it supports all my hp stuff i didn't have to install anything
<mr_butter> i plugged it in and good to go
<utnubuk_> I finally got kubuntu running on my machine, but my password is wrong :/
<utnubuk_> how could i be so dumb?
<vbgunz> mr_butter: ubuntu is great. but I read somewhere ubuntu 10 features in 10 days, printers will just be supported or something to that effect... where can I get more info?
<mr_butter> i'm not sure boss i run kubuntu i plugged in my hp scanner and printer and started working it no problem.  Can't say the same for my creative webcam though no juice there
<mr_butter> when i went to print it asked which device i want to use and the hp stuff came up right away
<mr_butter> it's probably the main reason why i deleted windows
<mr_butter> that and the viruses
<utnubuk_> i cant remember my password because i'm a tar
<utnubuk_> d
<Hamra> hello everyone, installed firefox yesterday but its still not working properly, i create a profile when it asks for one, but when i run firefox again, i dont see the profile i created!
<vbgunz> I use Kubuntu too. incredibly a printer/scanner in the house keeps us running XP.
<mr_butter> hmm what type vb hp?
<vbgunz> lexmark
<Riddell> ** test final candidate ISOs https://iso.qa.stgraber.org/qatracker/build/Kubuntu  on #ubuntu-testing
<mr_butter> mine is not a combo i have an old ghetto scanner from 97 that it picks up no sweat
<mr_butter> usb cables?
<vbgunz> yeah
<mr_butter> i'm not quite sure then one of these elite members should be able to help.  So far everything worked plug and play even my Wireless card I plugged it in and right away it detected it.  All old equipment i'm not sure as how to install or where to get drivers for your item what model is that bitch?  I mean printer
<mr_butter> or scanner
<utnubuk_> AHA! it was my name which i could not remember
<mr_butter> rofl
<mr_butter> happens to the best of us
<mr_butter> even the worst
<utnubuk_> on a serious note, my machine is running very slow ... any ideas why?
<mr_butter> what kind of box you runnin utnubuk?
<utnubuk_> the mouse lags behind by at least a second or so
<mr_butter> that would make me snap
<emilsedgh> utnubuk_: use top command to see which process is using resources
<mr_butter> smash the screen even
<emilsedgh> utnubuk_: open kosnole and type top
<vbgunz> mr_butter: lexmark 2300, it appears a live cd picks it up on another machine... thats wild, but thats ubuntu... I plan on upgrading to kubuntu, it just might work
<utnubuk_> it should have enough horsepower - 1.8 and 512 ram
<utnubuk_> ok thanks emilsedgh
<mr_butter> kubuntu should work the same no?
<mr_butter> aside from it's better than ubuntu hehehhe
<mr_butter> hmm
<mr_butter> does it say the model when you plug it in?
<mr_butter> or when you go to print
<mr_butter> ?
<mr_butter> or ask even which device to use
<mr_butter> utnubuk yea man that's enough juice i'm running a celeron 1ghz with 256mb of ram!
<vbgunz> yeah, it finally shows it but trying to print causes a cup error of known format/document something like that
<mr_butter> and that rocks
<german> could anyone try to play this http://83.241.238.20:80/bandit/?mswmext=.asf
<mr_butter> hmm strange what file type are you printing something you wrote/copied/pasted in kubuntu or some windows or mac doc
<german> i cant get amarok to play it
<vbgunz> was thinking of grabbing this ram from newegg today http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211066
<mr_butter> german is it going to spam my ass?
<mr_butter> vb whats your box running?
<german> not at all, it's a swedish radio station
<vbgunz> mr_butter: 'this is a test' inside a new document inside gedit
<vbgunz> heh, it's all good, i will look further into it. I'll get it, hopefully :)
<utnubuk_> a german that listens to swedish radio, eh?
<utnubuk_> i wouldn't trust it ;)
<mr_butter> not a crime in this country
<german> lol i am not german, my second name is german, in spanish it sounds as herman
<mr_butter> besides if it's crap i'll verbally burn him in here
* mr_butter clicks
<german> i am Southamerican but i live in sweden, close to santa claus
<mr_butter> all good man
<german> my amarok is playing with Xine, but still it says the media is not supported
<mr_butter> stanbye german
<mr_butter> stanbye
<mr_butter> or whatever it is
<mr_butter> ya i had a few beers
<utnubuk_> german maybe try vlc??
<mr_butter> no go german
<mr_butter> no connect
<vbgunz> I cannot wait for vlc to go completely qt, might just make that my video player of the year. I hope it's clean :)
<german> well kaffeine plays it, i jsut wanted a sole program to play it
<mr_butter> i just clicked
<mr_butter> i'll load up kaffeine
<mr_butter> one sec
<utnubuk_> i ctrl-alted into a new shell, ran top, and i don't know how to interperet it....  is 100.0% sy bad?
<vbgunz> utnubuk_: press h
<utnubuk_> it says events/0 under command, 99.7% spu
<utnubuk_> cpu i mean
<mr_butter> i've got no go on kaffeine german repeat no go
<german> kaffeine dd not play it?
<mr_butter> no connection whatsoever damnet
<mr_butter> nope
<mr_butter> just ran it
<german> it plays it for me,
<mr_butter> should i try xine?
<mr_butter> of course
<german> weird
<mr_butter> your on your own network
<mr_butter> i'm out here miles away in the ice block of canada
<utnubuk_> panspermic deevolution
<german> ice block, man we hace -5 today
<german> well thanks fr the help
<mr_butter> damn
<mr_butter> celsius?
<german> off course, who counts in farenheits?
<utnubuk_> what the hell is events/0 ????
<utnubuk_> this is a four question mark question... i think the police might already be outside
<utnubuk_> im going to try killing it
<utnubuk_> right after i find out how
<utnubuk_> operation not permited....
<utnubuk_> damn
<utnubuk_> i need a bigger gun i think
<utnubuk_> "Kill PID 5 with signal [15] : "  What the hell does it want me to type?
<utnubuk_> is events/0 kernel essential?
<utnubuk_> this sucks.. i cant even get to my desktop
<utnubuk_> !events/0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about events/0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hamra> !alternate CD
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Hamra> !Minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Hamra> ! kubuntu DVD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu dvd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hamra> !installation DVD
<utnubuk_> hamra do you know what events/0 is?
<Hamra> sorry pal, no idea, having a bad, huh?
<Hamra> bad day*
<utnubuk_> yeah its taking like 99.7 to 100% of my cpu.
<utnubuk_> and it wont die
<utnubuk_> theres got to be an infinite loop somewhere which pisses me off because this is a fresh install
<Hamra> try pressing ctrl-esc, something like a task manager starts
<utnubuk_> i cant even get to my desktop man
<utnubuk_> im trying to do top in a ctrl-alt-f1 thingy
<compilerwriter> Ladies and Gents I am currently in the midst of an upgrade to the rc and seem to have stalled out.  I seem to be preparing cupsys interminably.
<Hamra> does it tell you what process is doing this? name, PID, anything?
<utnubuk_> pid 5
<utnubuk_> the 'command' is events/0
<Hamra> can you type anything in the shell?
<utnubuk_> yeah
<Hamra> try "kill pid 5", try sudo if it didnt work
<ilovemoon86> salve!
<ilovemoon86> qualcuno pu aiutarmi?
<compilerwriter> !adept fix | compilerwriter
<llutz> ubotu: afaik events/[n]  is the kernel thread-handler, not an own "command"
<llutz> utnubuk_:  afaik events/[n]  is the kernel thread-handler, not an own "command"
<ilovemoon86> ho un problema con adept
<Hamra> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<utnubuk_> llutz: any ideas on how i can get it to stop hogging my cpu??
<llutz> utnubuk_: sry no
<utnubuk_> screw it - im changing over to vista :D
<Hamra> im looking at my process table, i can see my events/0 and its "Nice" is -5, with the ata and scsi processes having the same "Nice"
<superdude3334> no dont do that vista sucks
<utnubuk_> i have -5 as well
<Hamra> yup, i must agree, vista turned out to be a lot more buggy
<Hamra> /me is going for a few minutes
* Hamra is going for a few minutes (thats better)
<ghost> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7963124
<Hamra> i take my internet by LAN from another computer, so it is always on, if i hibernate while adept is downloading, will it resume when i start my computer again?
<Hamra> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rudd-O> hi guys, need a little support here with kde4?  kde4 3.94 is telling me that libkpty.so cannot be found.  any idea which package need I install?  KUbuntu here.
<Rudd-O> any ideas?
<DocTomoe> KDE4 is beta.
<Rudd-O> DocTomoe: I know that.  That's why I said "testing"
<Rudd-O> (oh I idn't say it)
<Rudd-O> I want to test it
<DocTomoe> well, Rudd-O, I don't want to be rude ... but how about joining #ubuntu+2 or something?
<Rudd-O> OK
<Rudd-O> thanks
<stdin> Rudd-O: have you installed kde4base-dev?
<Rudd-O> thanks DocTomoe
<stdin> (and #ubuntu+2 doesn't exist)
<Rudd-O> yes it does
<DocTomoe> stdin: redirects to +1
<stdin> well it's not official
<stdin> DocTomoe: then why not say +1 ? ;)
<DocTomoe> stdin: will kde4 be in gutsy? *I* think rather not :)
<stdin> not by default, it'll be in universe
<lup0> !countdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about countdown - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DocTomoe> we will see ... I, for onw, believe it when I see a working kde4 in universe, not before ;)
<lup0> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<stdin> it's working as much as it can be
<lup0> no countdown clock :(
<stdin> with it not being complete
<DocTomoe> :%s/working/complete/g
<[4N93L] > Buhbye y'all. =] 
<pwner> hi
<pwner> hi subraman
<pwner> i
<subramani> pwner: hi
<pwner> where are you from?=
<Ax-Ax> What was the name of that GTK Amarok?
<Ax-Ax> Ex something
<Rudd-O> exaile?
<Rudd-O> banshee?
<electuZ> hi
<electuZ> Help! eth0 has disappeared..
<llutz> electuZ: gutsy? try eth1
<juanra> necesita ayuda con adept
<llutz> !es | juanra
<ubotu> juanra: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<electuZ> llutz | sometimes there s only eth3 or eth5 ...
<llutz> electuZ: i don't know what the intention for that renameing was, it's bugging me too
<julius> Is it just me or is dolphin a gnome app?
<Hamra> !dolphin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolphin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<julius> the new file manager for 7.10
<llutz> julius: it should be kde but is crippled like a gnome-app ;)
<julius> exactly
<julius> A paragraph describing it made me laugh, said it was much more simple with less confusing features
<llutz> i heard it will be better with the kde4-version. let's wait
<Hamra> when i install 7.10 will i be able to not use this dolphin?
<julius> as long as konquorer still works perfectly ill be happy
<julius> yeah
<Dragnslcr> !info dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1251 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<julius> just defaults to dolphin, dunno how hardi t would be to change it back
<llutz> julius: konq is crippled too by default :(
<Hamra> didnt like GNOME at all
<julius> dont like gnome at all
<pag> julius, easy. Changing that was the first thing I did since upgrade :)
<Dragnslcr> I don't see how dolphin can be a KDE app. There's no K in it
<julius> Dragnslcr: dont go all apple on me :p
<julius> is there going to be compiz integration and a different font set?
<Hamra> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu13 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Hamra> what is a compositing manager?
<julius> kwin and metacity
<pag> julius, those are Window Managers. Composite managers are ie. xcompmgr & kompmgr (and of cource Compiz)
<julius> ah ic
* Hamra is going to lunch
<flake> hey hey, wine's latest update fixes some redraw problems, now can see what I'm doing with anim8or
<flake> it's gonna be a good day for a release, when thursday gets here :)
<DevideZero> kubuntu gusty has been released ?
<letalis> DevideZero: i dont think so, not officially anyway
<DevideZero> letalis , can you see this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40810/
* genii sips a an extra-strong coffee
<letalis> what it means is that gutsy isnt offically stable for a release yet, and because it isnt youll have to wait on the official cds once it does.
<flake> why is there only two more days then
<DevideZero> letalis , but on the second line , they say that there alrwady have sent to me the cd;s
<letalis> as of right now unless something changed since yesterday that i am unaware of gutsy is still in beta testing
<flake> ubuntu homepage, 2 days until 7.10
<letalis> theyre usign a 3rd party shipping comapny to do the shipping end of the process is what i gether from that
<MarcC> help! everything on my screen has shifted to the left by about 50 pixels :-/
<MarcC> is there an X command I might have accidentally pressed?
<hw_> Can someone help me with "Framework not found exception": http://pastebin.archlinux.org/15966 ?
<letalis> i would be more concerned if you didnt see them in a few days
<letalis> as of right now, i cant imagine them coming out with gutsy cds when ive been getting daily updates through adept because of changes made the previous day to the system
<letalis> gutsy is in a pretty large state of flux, not as bad as  it was but close.
<letalis> lol
<Chani> I stuck a dvd in my laptop, and chose to play it with kaffiene, but I get a xine error saying "The source can't be read." and another saying "No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:///dev/hdc)" with details...
<Chani> the details suggest that a plugin *was* found, though
<Chani> 09:15:11 PM: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvd:///dev/hdc] 
<Chani> 09:15:11 PM: xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [dvd:///dev/hdc] 
<Chani> 09:15:10 PM: xine: found input plugin : DVD Navigator
* Chani suddenly realises she forgot to google those messages
<danielgu> */j norge
<MarcC> ok, so the answer to my problem was, "start StepMania, then exit the program to reset your display" :D
<Kobol> Does anyone know if there's a way to apt-get or use adept to get Firefox's plugins, such as Flash Player, and Java?
<Jucato> Kobol: flashplugin-nonfree for Flash
<Jucato> and sun-java6-plugin (or sun-java5-plugin) for Java
<Jucato> you can see those in Add/Remove Programs (under Flash and Java plugin)
<Kobol> Jucato, thanks :)
<Chani> gee, this might be a clue: libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable.
<Chani> maybe I didn't install what I thought I did
<Chani> funny, aptitude's not finding any css stuff
<Jucato> !decss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jucato> Chani: ^^^
<Hamra> what is the best multimedia player? or at least what do you (people here) recommend?
<Jucato> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
* Chani uses amarok, but is thinking about switching
* Jucato uses kmplayer and kaffeine for video interchangeably, and amarok for audio
<Hamra> ok, thnx
<Chani> hrm.
<Chani> is libdvdcss not in multiverse? or is something odd about aptitude's searching?
<llutz> Chani: it's in medibuntu
<ardchoille> Chani: libdvdcss2 can't be in the supported repos do to legal issues
<Jucato> Chani: yep. as ardchoille said
<Chani> oh
<Chani> I assumed it'd be in the same class as mp3 stuff
<Jucato> it's more in the win32codecs class :)
<Chani> I could've sworn I installed those too :)
<Jucato> start swearing :)
<ardchoille> medibuntu is ice
<ardchoille> *nice
<Chani> ugh, the tutorial I found was all gtk-oriented] 
<stdin> css is a form of encryption, so breaking that encryption is illegal in some places. also distributing potentially illegal "cracking" software is something canonical would want to avoid
<Kobol> Jucato, I got this error when trying to download it with sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<Chani> stdin: yeah, I know all that
<Kobol> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Chani> I just thought multivers included all the stuff of questionable legality
<Kobol> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<Jucato> Chani: nope. we can't include legally questionable stuff
<Hamra> anybody know where firefox stores information about the location of a certain profile? it keeps forgetting the profiles!
<Angelus> is there a way to enter a boot option to change the monitor resolution on the live cd
<Angelus> ?
<Jucato> multiverse is for non-free licensed software that we're free to distribute
<ardchoille> Jucato: So medibuntu, unlike automatix, is trustworthy?
<Jucato> Hamra: ~/.mozilla I presume
<Chani> did it include it back when universe was doiabled by default?
<stdin> Chani: mp3 support is legal just about everywhere, css is more difficult (the law is ambiguous on it)
<Jucato> ardchoille: that I don't know
<ardchoille> ok
<Jucato> Chani: dvdcss was never in the repos
<Chani> ah
<Chani> I guess I just never paid attention to it :)
<Chani> this is the first time I've had  any desire to use a dvd
<Chani> really I'd like to play it in my bf's laptop, but there's something funny about the disk that his drive can't handle
<LjL> ardchoille, Jucato: medibuntu tried to overwrite some ubuntu-repos-provided packages for me, on Edgy. i don't know if that would have caused me problems (as i just installed the .debs manually then), but overall, i haven't heard a complain about medibuntu. i'd say it's in the same league as winehq: not official ubuntu repos, but ones we know are kept updated and are generally sane. we can recommend them to people who need the stuff that's contained in them.
* Jucato bets that took some time to type :)
<ardchoille> LjL: Ok, thank you for that info.
<Jucato> thanks too :)
<Chani> argh. where's the actual repo url?
<Chani> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ardchoille> Jucato: I don't think so, ljl types pretty fast.
<LjL> heh sometimes i pass the freenode message length limit without even quite noticing :)
<Jucato> ardchoille: it still takes more time than this simple one liner :P
<stdin> Chani: you can install libdvdcss2 with "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh" IIRC
<Kobol> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jucato> Kobol: sorry spaced out for a moment. can you run "sudo apt-get update" then try installing flashplugin-nonfree again?
<ardchoille> :)
<Chani> ls: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: No such file or directory
<Kobol> Jucato: Same :(
<Chani> stdin: oh, you've got a different path from the howto
<ardchoille> Chani: You have to install libdvdread3 first
<stdin> Chani: yeah, the one in the guide is older
<Jucato> Kobol: oh...
<Kobol> Jucato: Oh and no rush, I'm reading a rather good book as I sit here :)
<Jucato> Kobol: hm.. I've seen that error before.. but frankly I can't recall the fix...
<Chani> ardchoille: it's installed, has been for ages
<Kobol> Jucato: The annoying bit is, it's grayed out in Adept.
<Chani> hmm.
<Chani> first I should check whether wget still works with the recent proxy changes
<Jucato> Kobol: hm.. the repository might not be enabled.. it's in Multiverse...
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Kobol> Jucato: Oh funky, Lemme look.
<Chani> what was the command for erasing a variable that's been set with export foo=bar?
<Jucato> unset
<Jucato> unset $foo
<Jucato> iirc
<stdin> minus the $
<Chani> thanks
<Jucato> ah ok. thought the $ was needed :)
<[maTa] > is there any way to remove LVM?
<stdin> Jucato: the shell will always expand the variable *before* executing ;)
<Jucato> ok ok. I was wrong... :)
* Jucato pretends he understood...
<Chani> [maTa] : you mean repartitioning?
<stdin> Jucato: ie: if foo=bar then, "unset $foo" = "unset bar"
<Jucato> ah ok
<Chani> bugger. that didn't actually solve my problem
<Chani> libdvdnav: Unable to find map file '/home/chani/.dvdnav/.map'
<Chani> libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed
<Kobol> Jucato: Multiverse is enabled, still grayed out :( Is there an alternative? I'm not attached to Adobe lol, I just want to be able to use YouTube and such.
<stdin> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Dalton> does anyone know how to install the 32bit compatibility versions of some libraries?  My 64bit install of VMware Workstation 6 will not run without a series of 32 bit libraries - although the 64 bit versions are already installed.
<Kobol> stdin: Thanks :)
<louis> hallo thomas
<Dalton> I am using Kubuntu 64 bit and trying to get vmware to run
<stdin> have you had a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware ?
<Dalton> thanks for the link stdin, I am looking now
<louis> hoi
<Kobol> ehm O_O
<Goodgame> ?
<Kobol> Goodgame: My Firefox broke :( Every time I open the preferences, it crashes >.,
* Chani tries regionset
* Kobol weeps at his broken Firefox.
<Kobol> What the hell!
<xenol> anyone here playing truecombat:elite? i got few issues that need to be solved
<Kobol> Now after I uninstall it, I reinstalled it, and it's still broken? It like...saved all the data >.<
<[maTa] > Chani: yep
<LjL> Chani: i think export -n variable
<[maTa] > i wanna create one more partition ntfs
<Chani> fuck.
<Chani> regionset didn't help
<Jucato> er language Chani :)
<Chani> I still can't play this dvd
<ardchoille> Chani: Not all dvd's are playable. I have all required files/apps/packages installed and I have found a few dvd's that just won't play.
<ardchoille> Chani: What is the title of the dvd
<Kobol> I need some help, does anyone perhaps know where Firefox keeps most of it's data? I need to delete it :( Everytime I uninstall it, and then reinstall it, it's all there, including whatever caused me to NOT be able to use it.
<Chani> ardchoille: the title of the original was snatch. this is a copy my friend made.  I am suspicious of whether he did it properly - but he's fairly experienced, and this error seems to be a fairly common one
<Chani> lots of posts onhte internet about people having this problem, and then eventualy they say they fixed it, but don't say how :P
<Chani> the error suggest to me that I might have the same issue with other dvds
<ardchoille> Some dvd's contain bad sectors intentionally.. but there is info in the dvd that tells the player which sectors to skip. Most Linux dvd players don't read this "info" and puke when it reaches one of those intentionally bad sectors. This was an attempt to keep "unauthorised" dvd players from reading certain dvd's.
<stdin> Kobol: backup (ie, move) ~/.mozilla/firefox somewhere and then open firefox
<ardchoille> Chani: I have Snatch and it play fine here.
<Chani> the real test would be to see if the original would play, but said original is in another country right now
<ardchoille> iirc, libdvdcss treats a dvd as a block device and doesn't bother with decrypting the content
<Chani> looks like it would've been less of a hassle to just download it
<stdin> erm, entering mercy waters here
<ardchoille> stdin: ok
<jeffm> HI, all.  My kioslaves seem to have broken recently.  I'm not sure if it was an upgrade or something else, but I did have an episode a while back where Konqueror lost some of its settings.
<stdin> just watch what you say "the man" may be watching ;)
<ardchoille> Kudos to Linux for teaching me so much :)
<jeffm> At any rate, does anyone know how to reset the settings for the kioslaves?  I can't seem to find a "settings" file if one exists.  The place where they all (ftp://, smb:// and fish://) seem to hang up is with authentication.
<Chani> well, I tried a random chinese dvd and it plays, albiet with this wird flicker every 2-3 seconds
<Chani> so I'm gonna assume that disk was a coaster
<Kobol> stdin: Thanks! :)
<Chani> it's way too late anyways. neeed sleeeep.
<Kobol> stdin: Don't suppose you happen to know how to make Firefox the standard way to open links? (Such as in here, and the like)
<Rudd-O> hope you like this: http://rudd-o.com/archives/2007/10/16/a-visual-stroll-through-the-world-of-kde-4-beta-394/
<stdin> Kobol: System Settings > Default Applications
<rnieto> hi
<Chani> thanks all
<atlfalcons866> can install kde4
<ardchoille> Kobol: konversation>
<ardchoille> ?
<Kobol> stdin: Thanks again! :)
<Kobol> ardchoille: Yes, I got it now ;)
<ardchoille> ok
<BlueAidan_work> how do I troubleshoot my ipod not automounting?
<nosrednaekim> quiet in here....
<notv> anyone know pascal?
<nosrednaekim> nah...he lived like 400 years ago.
<ardchoille> lol
<notv> heh
<ardchoille> Oh, wow, knetwalk was installed by default but wasn't in the menus. Nice game.
<emilsedgh> lol
<ashfaq> Will I be able to install flash pluggin from adobe site? how?
<nosrednaekim> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nosrednaekim> uhhgg I need to talk to BluesKaj
<Kobol> Can anyone tell me off hand what the sudo apt-get install -f command does? The -f is what's throwing me.
<nosrednaekim> -f is force
<nosrednaekim> do "apt-get --help" which will explian things
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: Thanks.
<ashfaq> Ubutu: I have amd 64 machine, it says their is no flash plugin, is it true
<Kobol> Oi! >.< This is...annoying lol
<Kobol> All of these packages I need seem to be...inter-dependant on one another, and I can't install just one.
<nosrednaekim> ashfaq: ah... 64 bit flash.
<nosrednaekim> Kobol: what are you trying to install?
<pag> Kobol, nosrednaekim: -f stands for --fix-broken
<Vermux> does anybody knows where is the location of the following file in Kubuntu? /usr/include/asm/errno.h  ??
<nosrednaekim> uhh... right where it says it is
<ashfaq> Where to find and how to get it installed in kde Please nosrednaekim
<pag> Vermux, ie. /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14/include/asm-um/errno.h depends on kernel's version though
<nosrednaekim> !flash | ashfaq
<ubotu> ashfaq: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<emilsedgh> gnash is there for 64bit systems too
<pag> Vermux, " locate errno.h " might help you finding it
<Kobol> pag: Does that mean if I used -f it would install it's dependancies as well?
<pag> Kobol, afaik it just mean, that if there's an error in apt's database, it'll try to fix it
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: Oh, and I'm trying to install Envy
<Vermux> page, how do I get explanation on locate in the cmd?
<pag> Vermux, man locate ?
<pag> !envy | Kobol
<ubotu> Kobol: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Vermux> pag: yes, that I already know- but a shorter version. something with the question mark or the word "help" maybe?
<ardchoille> Kobol: Why do you want envy?
<pag> Vermux, locate --help  maybe?
<ardchoille> man locate ?
<Kobol> ardchoille: It was suggested for a problem I have O_o But ubotu is scaring me now :(
<Vermux> how do I exit man?
<ardchoille> Kobol: You don't need to install 3rd party scripts to do things. You just need to learn the proper way to do them.
<ardchoille> Vermux: "q"
<pag> Vermux, press "q"
* pag is slow :)
<Vermux> thanks
<Vermux> locate and slocate are differ?
<Kobol> ardchoille: Whenever I logout, shutdown, what have you, I get a black screen with a blinking cursor, after it gets all done as it were to shutdown...and...it is apparently a display error...and envy was suggested?
<ardchoille> Kobol: You don't need envy to fix a display error
<Kobol> ardchoille: If you know of a way to fix my problem, then please enlighten me, as I have no idea.
<Vermux> pag: does locate and slocate do the same thing?
<ardchoille> Kobol: So, you shutdown and the screen went black?
<Kobol> ardchoille: Black, with a white blinking cursor, that does nothing, I've tried throwing commands at it, and I get nadda
<ardchoille> Vermux:  slocate - Security Enhanced version of the GNU Locate
<pag> Vermux, slocate checks permissions and doesn't show files you have no acces to
<ardchoille> Vermux: locate is a symlink to slocate
<ardchoille> Vermux: open a term and type:  file $(which locate)
<Riddell> ** anyone running feisty?  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-358/ feisty main
<frojnd> hello there
<frojnd> Where can I get this part of gimp: http://shrani.si/f/3Z/SP/3rb7HAxc/gimp.png
<BlueAidan_work> seems I have to restart hal to get my ipod recognized after plugging it in
<Vermux> ardchoille: what do u mean by "open a term"?
<ardchoille> frojnd: Open gimp, File > Prefs, Interface > Previews enable layer and channel previews ?
<ardchoille> Vermux: Open a terminal emulator or alt+f2 and type in konsole
<Vermux> pag: I c that -help and --help are the same
<ardchoille> Kobol: Which video card do you have?
<Vermux> ardchoille: what is symlink/
<Vermux> ?
<Kobol> ardchoille: nVidia GeForce 7600 GS
<RedIsDead> hello
<ardchoille> Vermux:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symlink
<ardchoille> Kobol: And did you install nvidia drivers for that card?
<tharun>  I have been trying to get Dasher ( http://www.inference.phy.cam.ac.uk/dasher/ )  to work on Gutsy. I have tried compiling the source from the website, but configure keeps complaining about missing packages. After installing ~50 packages (incl. dependencies), it is now stuck on "checking for gnome_a11y... configure: error: Package requirements (bonobo-activation-2.0 libbonobo-2.0 ORBit-2.0 libgnomeui-2.0 cspi-1.0 atk) were not met: No package
<tharun> 'libgnomeui-2.0' found No package 'cspi-1.0' found" even though I have specified the flags --without-gnome --without-ally as mentioned in the INSTALL.Linux file. How can I get this to successfully build OR where can I get a pre-compiled version of Dasher 4 for KDE?
<Kobol> ardchoille: Eh...No? Unless reconfiguring xorg does that :S
<ardchoille> !info dasher gutsy
<ubotu> dasher: A graphical predictive text input system. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 365 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<ardchoille> Kobol: No, you need to install the nvidia drivers for your card
<Kobol> ardchoille: I figured it was already good, since...I can see my screen and all :P
<RedIsDead> is it normal that the theme of kubuntu gutsy seems very ugly compared to feisty ?
<ardchoille> tharun: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1 but dasher is in the repos
<ashfaq> Flash problem solved for firefox thanks Tell me how I will be able to change the xorg file!
<ardchoille> Kobol: Wanna install the drivers?
<Kobol> ardchoille: Yes, especially if it will fix that shutdown and startup problem :S
<ashfaq> I have nvidiya settings for resolution cofig working
<ardchoille> ashfaq: To edit the xorg.conf file: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vermux> ardchoille: what was the command: file $(which locate)?
<ardchoille> Kobol: Open a terminal, I'll help you get the drivers installed
<ardchoille> Vermux: yes
<Kobol> ardchoille: Done, and thank you :)
<Vermux> ardchoille: what the purpose of it?
<ardchoille> Vermux: That ttells you what type of file /usr/bin/locate is
<ardchoille> Kobol: Type this in the terminal and see if it's installed: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<ashfaq> ardchoille: K desu kate pl help me understand, I am new to linux as whole
<ashfaq> ardchoille: Just switched over from vista to ubuntu than kubuntu last night!
<Kobol> ardchoille: That it is.
<Vermux> ardchoille: so locate shows unauthorized files?
<tharun> ardchoille: Thanks, but I have been trying to install the newer version of Dasher: Version 4.6.1 vs. 4.6.0 which is in the repos. Guess I will install the repo package now, as it is much less messy that way. :)
<atlfalcons866> if i install kde4 will it erase my current kde
<Bucatoamano> hi hey i have made this :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=573890 for the wiki ? someone can do it?
<ardchoille> ashfaq: Then the first thing I would recommend you do it:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<ashfaq> ardchoille: I will copy and paste this command in terminal help me execute the process, I need a resolution of 1440x900
<ardchoille> Kobol: Next step:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ardchoille> ashfaq: That last command I gave you makes a backup of that file in case you mess up :)
<Vermux> ardchoille: whats the difference between -help and --help?
<ashfaq> ardchoille:I had installed envy in Ubuntu, it shows in kde but after every boot I had to adjust the settings as the previous file is not being cchanged for you info
<ardchoille> Vermux: no idea. Most apps do -h or --help  for help
<ardchoille> ashfaq: Yes, envy is not a good idea
<ardchoille> !envy | ashfaq
<ubotu> ashfaq: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Kobol> ardchoille: Alright, it's done downloading and installing.
<ardchoille> Kobol: Next step:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Kobol> ardchoille: Done
<Alwarro> hola
<Alwarro> someone speack spanish?
<Vermux> ardchoille: with locate, can I c files that I dont have access to?
<ardchoille> Kobol: Next step:  you might wanna run through the xorg config and remember to select "nvidia" instead of "nv" for the driver. The config command is:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Alwarro> i have problems whit amarok :S
<ardchoille> Kobol: That will set up xorg for your various hardware and drivers
<ardchoille> !es | Alwarro
<ubotu> Alwarro: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Alwarro> :D
<Alwarro> Tnx :P
<hero> is there an applet for the kicker that allows you to just type in commands (e.g. "gg kubuntu")
<hero> ?
<Kobol> ardchoille: Attempt monitor autodetection?
<ardchoille> yes
<Kobol> ardchoille: Alright
<ashfaq> ardchoille The nvidia settings installed though envy gives me the right resolution required, but the only problem is the file this software could not write to the default file
<ardchoille> ashfaq: I can't help you with envy because I feel envy is not safe.
<Kobol> ardchoille: Alright, I'm done with the xorg reconfigure.
<Vermux> ardchoille: when I type man locate, it gives "slocate" explanation and not "locate"
<ardchoille> Kobol: You have the nvidia drivers installed already, what you're doing now is just setting up xorg.
<Kobol> ardchoille: Okay, well I finished it.
<ashfaq> ardchoille envy has given me the nvidia settings option, and I am able to correct the resolution required by me, the only problem is it is not able to write the new settings to xorg. default, so on every boot I had to do the settings
<ardchoille> Kobol: Now restart xorg, but remember that will close any apps you have open. Probably best to log out and choose "restart x" from the options menu. You should see the nvidia logo after that, then all done :)
<ardchoille> ashfaq: ok
<Alwarro> uhmm, in #kubuntu-es, nobody helpme =(
<ashfaq> ardchoille: tell me and guide me to get required settings I will get rid of envy
<Kobol> ardchoille: Ok, so...We're assuming that the little empty blinking cursor wont be there this time?
<ardchoille> Kobol:  For future reference: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ardchoille> Kobol: I'm assuming so, yes
<Kobol> ardchoille: Alright, I'll close my applications and restart then. Be right back
<ardchoille> ashfaq: Do you already have the nvidia drivers installed?
<Vermux> why when Im typing man locate, it gives "slocate" explanation and not "locate" ?
<ardchoille> Vermux: I told yo because locate is a symlink to slocate
<RivaeAerya> is it safe to install KDE4 on a computer that NEEDS to be functional all the time and has Kubuntu Gutsy? and how can i remove it after i install it? is there any other way to try it out?
<ardchoille> RivaeAerya: kde4 is barely usable
<WaltzingAlong> RivaeAerya: you could install it, but still use kde 3.5.8
<ardchoille> lol
<ashfaq> ardchoille: Yes in Ubuntu three days back I installed envy it got the latest drivers and asked me to reboot, but on rebootin nothing happened, finally due to other problems as well I switched to kde and the software envy is still shown its utility to set the config is working but not saved!
<RivaeAerya> hmm, and if i just want to try it out for a moment, and not get it on my pc?
<WaltzingAlong> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<WaltzingAlong> RivaeAerya: you could get the opensuse virtual machine image with kde4
<RivaeAerya> WaltzingAlong: where to get?
<ashfaq> nvidia is already installed yes!ardchoille:
<ardchoille> ashfaq: Which nvidia driver did it install and did it run "nvidia-xconfig" ?
<WaltzingAlong> RivaeAerya: ask the google gods for replies to a query of kde 4 live cd
<Vermux> ardchoille: then, why there is need for the two of them if they r the same?
<haffi> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu Gutsy rc-1, is there any way to enable compiz-fusion from a GUI? I have installed the nVidia drivers needed.
<WaltzingAlong> RivaeAerya: then perhaps google responds with  something such as http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/
<ardchoille> Vermux: They aren't the same, one is a symlink and one is an app
<ashfaq> Yes it did run but ubuntu did not perhaps allowed it to do the changes
<ardchoille> haffi: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<WaltzingAlong> haffi: kmenu / settings /advanced desktop settings
<ashfaq> ardchoille: Tell me how to check if the drivers for invidia are installed and to find the version
<ardchoille> ashfaq: Sounds like all you need to do is setup xorg (needs root privs) and it should be done.
<ashfaq> Tell me that how to right now we will get id done ardchoille:
<haffi> WaltzingAlong: I haven't got a settings menu in Kmenu... I have system settings, but there's nothing important to see there
<ardchoille> ashfaq:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Vermux> ardchoille: both of the commands give the same result, no?!
<WaltzingAlong> haffi: otherwise the name of the program command is ccsm
<WaltzingAlong> !gutsy | haffi
<ubotu> haffi: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<haffi> ok, thanks for the help
<haffi> I'll go to #ubuntu+1
<ardchoille> Vermux: runing "locate" runs "slocate" since "locate" is just a symlink.
<ashfaq> ardchoille: That I had done a number of times in ubuntu but the maximum resolution I could get is 1024x768
<WaltzingAlong> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ardchoille> ashfaq: This is why envy is bad, it might have messed things up
<ardchoille> Kobol: How is it doing?
<angelus> guys ,what driver should i install for a GeForce 8400GS ? nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<ashfaq> ardchoille:Before installin envy I had tried that and after too, only in kde I got to see the nvidia settings option in system below envy, and I could change the resolution atleast for a session
<Kobol> ardchoille: Same thing :S Only, I made a thread about this on the Kubuntu support forums, and a poster mentioned that next time I encounter that screen to attempt alt+F1 to see if I could get a prompt...Which I did! :) I was able to login with just the command prompt, and I did sudo shutdown now but I encountered another problem :( When I did that, it never shutdown, it got...stuck? :P For lack of a better term.
<WaltzingAlong> angelus: nvidia-glx is provided by either nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx-legacy
<ashfaq> Help me fix this file to replace the original in backup or change the one in default with the new settings
<ardchoille> angelus: That card isn't even listed on nvidia's site: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<ardchoille> Kobol: Ah, that isn't due to the video drivers, tho.
<Vermux> ardchoille: in which case should I run slocate ? if locate runs slocate, why is the need for both of them?
<angelus> ardchoille: its still new, but the binary driver supports it
<ardchoille> Vermux: No idea, ask the devs. Maybe they kept "locate" because people who have been using Linux for years are used to locate.
<Kobol> ardchoille: Then why is it crashing...or...whatever it's doing? I certainly don't want to have to use the reboot switch every time I need to shutdown in Linux :P
<ardchoille> Kobol: I don't know :(
<Kobol> ardchoille: Darn :(
<fjpm> hi guy i wanna know if someone here know how to configure an nvidia audio driver mcp51
<ardchoille> Kobol: But I do know that you now have the correct nvidia drivers installed and configured for your card :)
<Hamra> where do i find wmv codecs for kaffeine k3b or amarok, anyone of these programs?
<Kobol> ardchoille: Well good O_O Does this help? When I did alt+F1 there was some kind of like...error report at the top of the screen, saying it couldn't reload an image file? Or some such?
<nosrednaekim> !w32codecs
<WaltzingAlong> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<nosrednaekim> Kobol: maybe the bootsplash..
<ardchoille> !restrictedformats | Hamra Also see:
<ubotu> Hamra Also see:: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kobol> ardchoille:
<Kobol> oops :P
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: I do have a custom bootsplash, but...I had this problem with the LiveCD and such...So...I'm not sure it's that, but I can try disabling it?
<Hamra> thank you all for your help
<nosrednaekim> Kobol: if it happened on the liveCD that probably won't help.
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: If memory serves it did :S
<ardchoille> Kobol: Custom bootsplash? Do you shutodwn that often?
<Kobol> ardchoille: Maybe I'm not clear, not really a bootsplash, so much as just a login splash? Do you know what I mean?
<nosrednaekim> Kobol: try pastebining an old /var/log/messages* like not the one for this current boot, but for the previous.
<nosrednaekim> Kobol: oh a custom login screen?
<fjpm> hi guy i wanna know if someone here know how to configure an nvidia audio driver mcp51
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: No :S Heh, let me think, you know under System Preferences, where it says "Splash"? I have a custom one of those I downloaded from KDE-Look.org.
<nosrednaekim> ah... no thats something different.
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: And...what would be the older one?
<ashfaq> How do I restart x server help
<nosrednaekim>  /var/log/messages.1
<nosrednaekim> ashfaq: ctrl+alt+bckspace
<ardchoille> Kobol:  /var/log/messages.1.gz  ?
<nosrednaekim> whoops.... /var/log/messages.0
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: I have a .0 but not a .1
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: Ah ok
<ardchoille> wow, I was busy there for a while, lol
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40831/
<smarter> Hi
<Kobol> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<smarter> I've made a patch to fix utf-8 problems with adept(see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/102753 )
<schiste> Hey.
<schiste> Is there any way to perform a "check" on the computer
<smarter> can someone please review it for inclusion in gutsy?
<schiste> To see if there's any package in conflicts/missing etc...
<ardchoille> Kobol: Is this a laptop?
<Kobol> ardchoille: No O_o Built this computer myself.
<smarter> schiste: sudo apt-get install -f
<schiste> ha thanks :)
<ardchoille> 64bit?
<Kobol> ardchoille: Nope
<pag> smarter, you might want to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<jpatrick> smarter: #kubuntu-devel and too late!
<nosrednaekim> hmm this doesn't show the shutdown part..
<Kobol> ardchoille: It has the ability I believe, but I never understood the difference so...I never went there :S
<smarter> jpatrick: are you sure?
<ardchoille> Kobol: lol
<jpatrick> smarter: string freeze
<nosrednaekim> smarter: unless its a serious bug, yes
<smarter> And I've also found a dpkg/adept bug that looks pretty serious but without fix: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/152396
<cash> hi
<cash> help me please - how to remount sdrom to executive mode?
<jpatrick> smarter: please take the devel talk to #kubuntu-devel
<jpatrick> :)
<nosrednaekim> Kobol: not sure where the shutdown log would be..
<nosrednaekim> cash: do you mean cdrom?
<Kobol> ardchoille: *Shrug* at the time, I only used Windows, and I'd heard a lot of stuff not working...So I didn't go there :P
<cash> nosrednaekim yes
<cash> nosrednaekim I need to remount cdrom to executive ,for installation some soft
<nosrednaekim> cash: ok yeah... there is a way. just a sec
<carlos_> Hi, my first time using konversation
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: Well, I don't know :(
<ardchoille> Kobol: You were smart, lots of stuff still doesn't work.
<ardchoille> hi carlos_
<nosrednaekim> cash: unmount it first (safely remove)
<Kobol> ardchoille: So I heard :S And see, I never had like...any of these problems with dapper, so I used to only keep Windows around for gaming. And if WoW didn't run I'd be sad :(
<cash> nosrednaekim ok done
<carlos_> hi ardchoille, how are you?
<nosrednaekim> cash: and then run the command "sudo mount exec /dev/cdrom /mnt"
<Kobol> ardchoille: But I used Linux for lots of work, office stuff mostly.
<cash> nosrednaekim ojk trying
<Kobol> ardchoille: Now I have all this drama :( lol
* WaltzingAlong has run WoW under WINE on ubuntu
<[4N93L] > wow O_O
<Hamra> !info WoW
<ubotu> Package wow does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ardchoille> lol
<[4N93L] > Hamra: WoW is a game. =] 
<Hamra> !WoW
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Kobol> WoW is World of Warcraft lol
<Hamra> ah, ok
<Kobol> WaltzingAlong: I'd heard about it, never tried it myself, how does it work for you?
<WaltzingAlong> has worked well
* [4N93L]  wondering if anyone has installed LimeWire.
<nosrednaekim> cash: did that work?
<Kobol> WaltzingAlong: Ah, see, I heard people saying it was bad performance, so...I didn't even want to attempt it :(
<pag> !limewire | [4N93L] 
<ubotu> [4N93L] : limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<nosrednaekim> cash: you'll have to run the exectutable as root too
<[4N93L] > pag : Gracias. =] 
<WaltzingAlong> Kobol: i have had better performance with it actually through WINE than directly on windows  (be sure to use opengl)
<cash> nosrednaekim I understand already done ) thank U very much
<nosrednaekim> cash: nP
<tharun> How can I sort my installed packages by date? I installed a lot of packages (~50) using Adept to get something to work, but it was a dead end. I would like to remove these pakages, and I thought that the best way to do this would be by sorting them by install date. Is there any way to do this?
<Kobol> WaltzingAlong: Interesting, well...If I can actually get my computer to bootup and shutdown like it should, I will check that out then.
<nosrednaekim> tharun: if you installed them all at once, you can view the last dpkg run...
<tharun> !info java
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ardchoille> !info jre
<ubotu> Package jre does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Kobol> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Kobol> That what you wanted?
* ardchoille hands Kobol a cookie
<tharun> nosrednaekim: I had to do several dpkg-runs...
* Kobol enjoys.
* WaltzingAlong starves
<nosrednaekim> Kobol: do alt+f1 as soon as you start shutting down, it will show a log of what is happening,
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: Ok...Well I obviously wont be able to copy and paste it anywhere lol
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: So is there anything I should look for?
<nosrednaekim> Kobol: yeah.. but see what the last thing itrun before it stalls.
<pag> tharun, you might want to check /var/log/dpkg.log then.
<nosrednaekim> and see if its unmounting your disks brefore it stalls
<[4N93L] > !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ardchoille> Kobol: And look for things like "fail" or "error"
<Kobol> Ooo O_o Frostwire sounds cool...And I bet it has 99% less spyware too.
<ardchoille> iirc, it's java
<tharun> nosrednaekim: Also, I just went to Adept>View>Show Last Dpkg Run and it is empty
<nosrednaekim> hmm
<nosrednaekim> try pag's
<tharun> !info pag's
<ubotu> Package pags does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Kobol> nosrednaekim, ardchoille: I'm going to try restart, and see if I get anything from that, I'll check for stuff as it goes along.
<nosrednaekim> ok see ya Kobol
<Kobol> restarting* Yay for incorrect verb tense.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Vermux> how do I open WMV files with kubuntu?
<pag> hmm. repeating is "fun": " tharun, you might want to check /var/log/dpkg.log then."
<WaltzingAlong> !info vlc | Vermux
<ubotu> vermux: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<tharun> heh... thanks pag, I totally did not see your comment earlier
<pag> tharun, heh. that happens :)
<Hamra> wine was working fine, but now its not, when i tried to configure wine from system settings, the page didnt load and said something about a corrupt upgrade or old modules?
<Kobol> >.>
<Kobol> <,<
<Kobol> That was new, no blinking cursor of doom...I wonder if that was because of what we did ardchoille, or from the ALT+F1. Oh and I got a <WARNING> Libhal failed to shutdown as the last bit, but it did actually shut down.
<user__> i just installed kubuntu, put my motorola cellphone (act as gsm modem) via usb, detected as ttyACM0, configure the internet account using KPPP, and now i can chat here, how easy :P
<nosrednaekim> user__: sweet :)
<user__> but it seem that i cant browse using konqueror: "Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/."
<[4N93L] > user__ : most of us were not that lucky. :)
<pag> user__, if you don't use knetworkmanager, disable it.
<pag> user__, my guess is that it causes that problem (at least it has done so numerous times before)
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: Oh, I did get an error, it said <WARNING> Libhal (Or Lib-hal, can't remember if it was hyphenated.) failed to shutdown...That was the last bit, but it did actually shut down :)
<nosrednaekim> ok..
<nosrednaekim> maybe it was the F1
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: Yeah...I dunno? Maybe?
<user__> how to disable it pag?
<nosrednaekim> try shutting down without it
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: Alright, be right back again then
<pag> user__, hmm... Alt+f2 -> killall knetworkmanager
<nosrednaekim> user__: just kill it :)
<user__> OMG, you're right! that was knetworkmanager!
<Vermux> I cant open wmv file from gmail. any suggestions?
<tmske> Hi, I've changed my boot partition and now I get "error no active partition" at boot, so no grub is shown, boot partition is on /dev/sda7 and boot is checked, does someone know what is wrong?
<pag> Vermux, install w32codecs
<Vermux> I installed vlc already but it doesn help
<Vermux> it says the associated helper file doesnt exists
<Kobol> Woot!
<nosrednaekim> Kobol: all working?
<Vermux> pag: it says to change the association in preferences
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: I can shutdown, without any drama! :) But the million dollar question is: Can I logout and back in again? :S
<nosrednaekim> umm try it?
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: About to
<pag> Vermux, afaik: "associated helper file" = codec (which you will get from package I mentioned earlier)
<Vermux> pag: I searched Adept- it doesnt give any result
* Kobol cheers!
<pag> Vermux, w32codecs are in !medibuntu (or !Seveas )
* nosrednaekim cheers too
<GuyFromHell> How do i tell kde which channel the volume buttons of my keyboard should work on
<Kobol> !helpersnack | nosrednaekim
<ubotu> nosrednaekim: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nosrednaekim> GuyFromHell: setthat channel as default
<nosrednaekim> lol...
<nosrednaekim> I LOVE that..
<Kobol> :)
<GuyFromHell> nosrednaekim: ... where?
<pag> GuyFromHell, in kmix?
<GuyFromHell> surely not right click kmix->select master channel, because i did that
<nosrednaekim> GuyFromHell:oh.. ok
<Vermux> pag: Im not doing something right. I searched for these files in adept but it doesnt return results
<ardchoille> Kobol: Yay!
<pag> Vermux, do you have either of those repos enabled?
<ardchoille> Kobol: I believe installing the nvidia drivers definitely helped.
<Kobol> ardchoille: It works! /cheer All is well...Except the fact that my numlock key doesn't start activated, but I can deal with that later lol
<pag> Vermux, and umm.. are you running 64bit?
<Kobol> ardchoille: Indeed >.> In fact...
<Kobol> !helpersnack | ardchoille
<ubotu> ardchoille: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
* Kobol laughs.
<ardchoille> !numlockx | Kobol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about numlockx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vermux> pag: how do I enable them?
<GuyFromHell> nosrednaekim: ... any suggestions then? since that didn't work apparently
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: thats in system settgins somewhere
<Vermux> pag: no, It is 32
<pag> !medibuntu | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: --> Kobol
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: Oh I have it enabled in the system settings, unless it reset itself :P
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: yes, but only for kde.. numlockx does it for all of x
<ardchoille> Kobol: sudo apt-get install numlockx
<Kobol> ardchoille: Yay, all done? O_o Do I need to configure it to turn it on, or is that the whole point of it? XD
<ardchoille> Kobol: It does it automagically :)
<Kobol> ardchoille: Winsauce! :)
<ardchoille> That's the whole point :)
* ardchoille prefers A-1 sauce
<Kobol> ardchoille: Do you happen to use Kexi?
<ardchoille> Kobol: I have it, but never used it
<ardchoille> Kobol: Ah, ok, I use OO.o for that.. but kexi looks nice.
<Vermux> pag: how do I quick add the repository?
<Kobol> ardchoille: Oh :P Darn. I work on a private WoW server, and I'm trying to remotely get to the database from Linux (I use Navicat on Windows) and it's telling me it can't connect...when I have the right info in it :P
<pag> Vermux, are you on Feisty?
<Vermux> 7.0.4
<Vermux> kde 3.5.7
<pag> " sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update "
<ardchoille> Vermux:  7.04  (year.month)
* Linus2_ prefers applesauce
<Vermux> how do I check that?
<ardchoille> Vermux:  lsb_release -a
<LogicalDash> How can I set up the KOrganizer reminder daemon so that it only gives reminders from one of my calendars?
<ardchoille> Vermux:  lsb_release -a | grep Release
<Vermux> ubuntu fiesty 7.04
<Vermux> no lsb moduls are available
<pag> Vermux, in that case copy the command I said couple mins ago in Konsole
<deviance> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deviance> How do I cahnge the bootsplash screen?
<Vermux> Type 'sudo' is not known on line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<pag> deviance, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto ?
<Vermux> pag: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kobol> deviance, I know you can download the themes at kde-look.org, and there is a "How To" on there.
<deviance> Ah okay
<deviance> Thnks
<ardchoille> Vermux: The word "sudo" doesn't go in the sources.list file
<pag> Vermux, whops. kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list -> navigate to line 36 -> remove sudo infront of it
<Kobol> Hmm...
<Kobol> !navicat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about navicat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kobol> Oh well, worth a shot :(
<Vermux> pag: did it. what now?
<pag> Vermux, " sudo apt-get update "
<ardchoille> Vermux: saved the file first?
<Vermux> E: Type 'wget' is not known on line 36 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vermux> yes
<ardchoille> Vermux: The word "wget" doesn't go in the sources.list file
<gnomefreak> Vermux: remove wget from that line all lines start with deb
<ardchoille> Vermux: Can you pastebin your sources.list file?
<ardchoille> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi ardchoille
* [4N93L]  is wondering if installing packages using "aptitude" might be harmful. :\
<ardchoille> [4N93L] : not at all
<gnomefreak> [4N93L] : not reall just makew sure you read it carefully
<Vermux> it should start with deb?
<gnomefreak> as it may remove a package you want
<gnomefreak> Vermux: yes
<gnomefreak> example look at all the other ones
<[4N93L] > i'm viewing new packages and downloading them through "aptitude".
<[4N93L] > :|
<Vermux> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<nosrednaekim> [4N93L] : aptitute is fine
<Kobol> !Kexi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kexi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[4N93L] > nosrednaekim: Thanx. =] 
<pag> Vermux, pastebin your sources.list please ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org )
<Kobol> rawr
<Vermux> I only wanted to open a small wmv file and I have to deal with all these things
<Kobol> Anyone handle Databases? and know of any free Linux database administration tools? I need it to handle MySQL.
<ForgeAus> kobol yeah I think theres some you can find in Adept... depending on your repositories
<nosrednaekim> !mySQL
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Vermux> from where?
<dipesh> Kobol: tora and mysqladmin are quit cool tools to administrate mysql db's
<Vermux> pag: where is that file?
<pag> Vermux, kate /etc/apt/sources.list opens it in read-only mode
<Macris> has anybody run in to trouble upgrading to gutsy while xgl and fglrx are allready installed?
<emilsedgh> knoda is so nice for mysql administration
<Kobol> dipesh: Oh, perfect! Thank you :)
<lup0> Macris: what kind of trouble? I had compiz complaining in graphical installation, and had to finish in console
<nosrednaekim> Macris: how did you install each?
<Vermux> pag: ok...?
<Macris> nosrednaekim: what do u mean by aptitude from the ubuntu repos... and i followed the upgrade guide from the website
<dipesh> pag: probably cause your user has no write-access... try something like alt+f2 and put something like "kdesu -u root kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list" in there... (that executes kwrite as user "root")
<pag> dipesh, the task is only to copy contens - no need to write yet ;)
<dipesh> oh, ok :)
<nosrednaekim> Macris: ah ok...if you installed wither the drivers or compiz from external repositories, things wouldn't work so well
<Macris> lup0: nosrednaekim the thing was, that when i got the upgrade done and booted up, i got no image to login... ie no graphix from kdm
<lup0> Macris: did the upgrade finish ok?
<Vermux> pag: I copied and paste
<pag> Vermux, could you also give the link to that paste?
<Macris> lup0: well it crashed to hpa tftpd package and i had to use dpkg --configure -a to finish
<lup0> Macris: ok, mine worked after having to do that
<Macris> but i got every package upgraded from the gutsy repos
<Vermux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40835/
<lup0> Macris: and you've checked the rest with some update and dist-upgrade?
<Macris> eventually i had to boot up in live distro and chroot to change xorg.conf to use ati drivers
<Macris> lup0:
<Macris> yeah
<Kobol> Erk
<Kobol> I must have the connection info wrong.
<Macris> now after setting ati drivers, i got x running... but it was so slugish that i havent seen in a long time... reason XGL running without fglrx.
<Macris> for some reason xgl was run automaticly and not with my special session i made before
<nosrednaekim> Macris: ah right! xgl gets enabled by default in gutsy if its installed
<Macris> yep
<nosrednaekim> Macris: I find it rather annyoing.
<Vermux> pag: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40835/
<pag> Vermux, now open the sources.list with " kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list " and copy this ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40836/ ) over your previous version
<Macris> yeah, without compiz its too slow to use and u cant run compiz without it
<Macris> compiz has some bugs still and i dont want to use it all the time
<Macris> but what is wrong with fglrx???
<nosrednaekim> Macris: do you have it installed?
<Macris> nosrednaekim: not now, havent got the guts to try it yet... but i will... i read somewhere that restricked drivers need to be reinstalled before they operate properly
<nosrednaekim> there is a new restricted-manager in gutsy which makes it really easy
<Macris> yeah i noticed... maybe thats why it does not work when it is allready installed... have to try it soon
<Vermux> pag: done
<kewr_> Hello!
<Vermux> ?
<pag> Vermux, next thing: " wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update "
<nosrednaekim> hey kewr_
<serkan> slm
<Vermux> pag: it doesnt do anything
<serkan> hi friends
<Macris> well, though u guys should know, that i suggest to remove xgl and fglrx before upgrading just to be safe.
<pag> Vermux, hmm.. at all?
<Vermux> pag: ok, it did
<kewr_> Hello!
<Vermux> I paste with the " sign
<kewr_> Ohh, sorry.
<Vermux> pag: now it should work?
<nosrednaekim> Macris: eh... I can't wait for the new fglrx drivers.
<pag> Vermux, I'd guess... pastebin the output - it'll help me to tell more preciselly
<nosrednaekim> Macris: AIGLX? better performance? ahh...
<Macris> nosrednaekim: AIGLX going to be supported by fglrx?
<nosrednaekim> Macris: next release, sometime this month.
<nosrednaekim> =)
<Vermux> pag: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40840/
<Macris> that is going to make things so much easier :-D
<nosrednaekim> indeed!
<nosrednaekim> performance is upto 20x faster too.
<Macris> nice
<kewr_> I should go to the wc.
<pag> Vermux, yup. should work now. try " sudo apt-get install w32codecs "
<lup0> nosrednaekim: is it going to work with nvidia?
<nosrednaekim> Macris: they released a driver for the highend cards last month that unofficially supports most older ones as well.
<nosrednaekim> lup0: no.
<nosrednaekim> Macris: but don't go get it ;)
<Macris> yeah not with my official laptop
<gennaro> buona sera
<Macris> i got x600... hope it can run kde4 with some nice efects layter this year
<nosrednaekim> yeah...AIGLX is coming just in time :)
<gennaro> i need help
<kewr_> Why?
<Vermux> pag:  still cant c the movie
<nosrednaekim> gennaro: whats the problem?
<Vermux> pag: I did open with VLC
<pag> Vermux, did the package got installed?
<lup0> nosrednaekim: hmm, but will my laptop's integrated intel chip work well with it?
<Vermux> it did
<nosrednaekim> lup0: with what?
<winbond> i need a icon pack for dolphin, and a login screen replacement, can someone give me some links?
<coreymon77> !ask | gennaro
<Kobol> winbond, kde-look.org
<ubotu> gennaro: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pag> Vermux, hmm.. try opening it with ie. Kaffeine
<lup0> nosrednaekim: aiglx
<nosrednaekim> lup0: oh! yeah...it should, as well as nvidia nd older ATI'ssuported by the open drivers
<gennaro> i've installed kabuntu on a sata hd. I've 2 hd in hardware raid 0 (promise fastTrack) with XP, how i can see this hd (raid 0) on kabuntu?
<Vermux> pag: I can hear but cant c anything
<Kobol> I think our SQL server hates Linux O_o
<lup0> nosrednaekim: where is this 20x performance difference happening?
<nosrednaekim> lup0: 3d games.
<winbond> Kobol, i know about that one, but all the icon packs that i have tried dont work with dolphin
<nosrednaekim> !raid | gennaro
<gennaro> !raid
<ubotu> gennaro: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Kobol> I can connect just dandy on Navicat, but here it always says connectioned denied.
<Kobol> Winbond, Hmm :S Dunno what to tell you then mate?
<Vermux> Im installing some updates with aadept
<pag> Vermux, you could also try mplayer - if it won't work either, then I'm out of ideas
<deviance> !Qtemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtemu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vermux> pag: does kubuntu have mplayer?
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> mplayer
<coreymon77> its on apt
<pag> Vermux, in repos - yes, by default - no.
<pag> !info mplayer | Vermux
<ubotu> vermux: mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9.1 (feisty), package size 3967 kB, installed size 10004 kB
<ismael> Hi. I'm trying to resize ntfs but ntfsresize says it cannot resize because the feature is not implemented. What can I do_
<ismael> ?
<tharun> !info AIGLX
<ubotu> Package aiglx does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<lup0> !info ntfs-3g
<pag> !aiglx | tharun
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<ubotu> tharun: AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<tharun> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
* ScorpKing waves...
<tharun> thanks pag, what is the difference between XGL and AIGLX?
<deviance> Anyone here use quem?
<ScorpKing> deviance: what's that?
<deviance> !quem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<deviance> !info quem | ScorpKing
<ubotu> scorpking: Package quem does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<pag> tharun, iirc XGL requires a special X server, while aixgl runs on-top of existing one
<ScorpKing> lol
<deviance> Bugger
<jdong> tharun: Xgl is considered a "hack" while AIGLX is considered the "right way of doing it" -- essentially Xgl is a fake X server, a full-screen window drawn via OpenGL and all the 3D stuff is done inside that fake server, while AIGLX is a modification to the existing X server to allow it to do 3D effects
<deviance> !info qemu | ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> ah
<deviance> !qemu
<ScorpKing> i know it. :D
<ubotu> scorpking: qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3465 kB, installed size 9460 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<jdong> tharun: that was a really technically inaccurate description and I'm sure some X devs just died inside
<Vermux> it cannot be! all I wanted to do is to play wmv file
<ScorpKing> !codecs
<pag> Vermux, that's why I prefer open formats :) they do work, what can't be said about .wm*'s
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ScorpKing> Vermux: you need the w32codecs package
<Vermux> how do I check if I have it or not?
<pag> apt-cache policy w32codecs
<llutz> apt-cache policy w32codecs
<ScorpKing> deviance: what's wrong with qemu?
<deviance> Nothing
<ScorpKing> oh
<deviance> I was wondering if its easy to install Oes
<ScorpKing> virtualbox is better
<deviance> Really?
<ScorpKing> yes. there is also vmware
<dipesh> Vermux: and if you have a 64bit system w64codecs ;)
<ScorpKing> qemu is nice to test kernels and linux distros. it won't run xp
<nosrednaekim> yeah... Vbox is definately better
<Vermux> w32codecs:
<Vermux>   Installed: 20061022-0medibuntu1+build1
<Vermux>   Candidate: 20061022-0medibuntu1+build1
<Vermux>   Version table:
<Vermux>  *** 20061022-0medibuntu1+build1 0
<Vermux>         500 http://packages.medibuntu.org feisty/non-free Packages
<Vermux>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Zamber> Can anyone help me? Image preview is not working on my kubuntu ;/. Everywhere. kFlickr, konqueror, GwenView. In Gwen no images are recognised ;/ a little preview of what is happening: http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/8123/kdenoimgei0.jpg I googled but I can't find nothing relevant.
<Vermux> dipesh: how do I check if the computer is 32 or 64?
<deviance> If I have an ISO whats better to run this VirtualBox or Qemu
<ScorpKing> a lot of guys have problems with dns when using dailup connections or connections that authenticate from the box, like some adsl routers. i think i found the problem. :D
<xr> hi
<pag> Vermux, uname -m
<nosrednaekim> Zamber: do you have image previews turned on in konqueror?
<lup0> nosrednaekim: how can I get aiglx acting?
<nosrednaekim> lup0: what graphics card do you have?
<dipesh> Vermux: e.g. with "sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo |grep model"
<Zamber> nosrednaekim naturally
<ScorpKing> there is /etc/ppp/resolve.conf stores dns for dailup connections.
<lup0> nosrednaekim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnEdgy <- This one didn't do anything
<Vermux> i686
<nosrednaekim> Zamber: hum
<Kobol> :( Was just trying to play some music off of my Windows HD, opened an MP3 in Amarok, and it asks to "Install MP3 support" and then crashes :P
<lup0> nosrednaekim: got an i810 compatible intel graphics chip
<Zamber> nosrednaekim I managed to take this issue down a couple of times
<nosrednaekim> lup0: its already enabled then.
<lup0> nosrednaekim: where do I set it on?
<nosrednaekim> Zamber: you mean you have fixed it b4?
<deviance> nosrednaekim & ScorpKing : If I have an ISO whats better to run this VirtualBox or Qemu
<Zamber> nosrednaekim it looks like there is some lib missing
<nosrednaekim> lup0: it is on by default
<pag> Kobol, enable !multiverse and then install "libxine-extracodecs" package
<Zamber> nosrednaekim no, I just tried to ;)
<lup0> nosrednaekim: how can I see some action?
<ScorpKing> Kobol: run sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<nosrednaekim> Zamber: try running dophin from the terminal..... and see if there are any errors
<nosrednaekim> Zamber: the command is "d3lphin" BTW
<nosrednaekim> lup0: install beryl
<nosrednaekim> !beryl | lup0
<Vermux> dipesh: model 10
<deviance> Compiz fusion is wayy better :P
<ubotu> lup0: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged.  Help in #ubuntu-effects - see also !compiz
<lup0> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Vermux> dipesh: 1000 esther
<ScorpKing> deviance: what OS is in the iso?
<lup0> !compiz-fusion
<nosrednaekim> this is fiesty...compiz-fusion isn't in the repositories yet..
<dipesh> Vermux: or just try the "uname -m" like suggested by pag :)
<deviance> ScorpKing: Ubuntu 7.10 RC and a few other linux distros
* dipesh didn't know that there exist that option... learning never stops ;)
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: And it never will be, unless it ends up in backports, but doubtfull
<ScorpKing> you can use qemu for that but i suggest you look at virualbox some time.
<Vermux> dipesh:i686
<Zamber> nosrednaekim a list of:
<Zamber> d3lphin: WARNING: Pixmap not found for mimetype application/x-crossover-jpg
<Zamber> d3lphin: WARNING: Pixmap not found for mimetype application/x-crossover-png
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: then why is that ubnotu reccomending fusion? getting ready for gutsy?
<dipesh> Vermux: so, 32bit... sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Probably
<nosrednaekim> Zamber: odd.... file a bug.
<Vermux> it is installed
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Once a release has been made, usually the only things that get added to the repos are bugfixes and security updates. New apps don't end up there after release.
<Kobol> pag, ScorpKing: Thanks you two :)
<whkapper> yo
<ScorpKing> np :D
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: yeah..I know.
<dipesh> Vermux: and xine does not play the wmv file?
<ScorpKing> hiya whkapper
<whkapper> yo wassup
<Vermux> dipesh: what is xine?
<whkapper> do you know how to lock a ubuntu workstation
<ScorpKing> heh. i just close my laptop screen. :D
<ardchoille> whkapper: ctrl+alt+l
<whkapper> nope, doesn't do n e thing
<whkapper> im using a terminal at school
<dipesh> Vermux: eh, or kmplayer... well, xine, mplayer and vlc are the 3 major players... kmplayer as well as totem are just frontends for them
<Zamber> nosrednaekim don't think so ;) mu ubu was upgraded 6.10 -> 7.04 -> 7.10, the image issue appeared recently when I was still on 7.04. By the time I had gnome, kde and fluxbox installed a couple of times ;) (most of the time - at the same time ;P).
<ardchoille> whkapper: Then they removed that key combo
<nosrednaekim> Zamber: huh..
<ScorpKing> whkapper: it should be in the menu
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: He's on a terminal at school, they likely customised it
<ScorpKing> lol
<tharun> I have been trying to use Dasher 4.6.0, and it crashes every time I try to change the language. Anyone know where I can get more help on this?
<whkapper> just checked the kb shortcuts, its ctrl-shift-L, but when i press it i get "Couldn't execute command: xscreensaver-command -lock"
<ardchoille> tharun: You probably won't get much help here since you installed a vers that wasn't in the repos.. which could be why you're having trouble
<Vermux> dipesh: I searched for xine in adept- dont c it in the list
<ardchoille> !info xine
<ubotu> Package xine does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ardchoille> !info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: the xine video player, user interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4+dfsg+cvs20061111-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1483 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<dipesh> Vermux: "sudo apt-get install xine-ui"
<dipesh> oh, to slow :)
<ardchoille> Vermux: it's in universe
* ScorpKing is away...
* ardchoille kicks ScorpKing's away message
<ScorpKing> lol. i need to cook and eat. :P
* Kobol giggles.
<dipesh> ScorpKing: I guess most of us depend on that 8-)
<Vermux> ok
<Vermux> dipesh: I downloaded it, what now?
<Kobol> Can someone tell me: If you delete a playlist in Amarok, does it delete the playlist file, or just remove the playlist from Amarok?
<dipesh> Vermux: well, right-click on the wmv-file and choose "open with..."
<Vermux> dipesh: ok, but I dont c it in the list
<nosrednaekim> Kobol: I think it deletes the whole playlist file in .kde/share/apps/amarok/playlists
<dipesh> Vermux: if the program isn't in the list then choose "other..." and put "xine" into the inputbox
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: Oh that's fine, I just didn't want it to delete my playlist on WIndows O_o lol
<dipesh> Vermux: "Open with..." => "Other..." I was meaning
<nosrednaekim> Kobol: oh wait... you importted a playlist?
<newsense07> whats the key combination to bring up xkill , i forget ?
<Vermux> the computer now is slow and not responding, how do I close xine
<Vermux> ?
<kuhi> ps -u
<kuhi> search for xine number
<kuhi> the kill
<whkapper> killall xine
<kuhi> then kill*
<dipesh> Vermux: to close xine press the "q" key (quit)... the "g"-key does btw toggle the ui
<anulia> pipls help
<anulia> i need help
<dipesh> or just killall like outlined by whkapper above (what a rude way :)
<whkapper> :P it works
<dipesh> yeah :)
<Kobol> nosrednaekim: it did it, either way I deleted it :P It's old anyway, all my playlists are now iTunes thanks to my iPod addiction O_o Those are old Winamp playlists it imported that I never deleted.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(subramani/#kubuntu) how to setup kbfx?
(ardchoille/#kubuntu) subramani: install it. then right-click on the panel and choose "add" then find kbfx in the menu and add it to the panel.
<nosrednaekim> !kbfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbfx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.2~rc4-1 (feisty), package size 1268 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<tharun> So, anyone know what I could do to fix my problem with dasher? Or does anyone know an irc channel that could help further?
<ardchoille> tharun: Doesn't the dasher in the repos work?
<lokpest> Anybody here that knows when the Kubuntu bleeding edge KDE repository is going to have KDE3.5.8?
<nosrednaekim> lokpest: you can get it from Riddell'sPPA
<nosrednaekim> lokpest: but only for gutsy
<ardchoille> lokpest: I doubt it'll ever be in the Feisty repos
<lokpest> ok, will check it out friday then
<subramani> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> subramani: Be aware that kbfx eats a lot of cpu cycles.
<lokpest> so when upadting to gutsy, its recomended to delete and redo the bleeding edge repro I guess
<subramani> ardchoille: okie
<ubuntu> ciao
<ubuntu> ...
<nosrednaekim> lokpest: yeah.
<nosrednaekim> lokpest: erase all but the default ubuntu repositories
<lokpest> ok :)
<muzycales> hi guys could anybody can help me install opengroupware.org? the calendar?
<muzycales> hi?
<ardchoille> muzycales: http://opengroupware.org/en/install/ubuntu/index.html
<muzycales> thanks
<Vermux> how do I creates a file in the cmd?
<ardchoille> muzycales: That's a bit outdated (Warty) I would recommend installing from source.
<ardchoille> Vermux: touch /path/filename
<Olgem_> touch me, fsck me, finger ---
<tharun> ardchoille: Dasher 4.6.0 from the repos it crashes every time I try to change the language from the settings. Also (just noticed this), it gets stuck once it goes past a certain number of letters.
<Vermux> ardchoille: the word path? or I give the path?
<lokpest> kind of stupid question I guess, but....
<lokpest> If I want the whole kde to be installed?
<ardchoille> tharun: gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<lokpest> Its the kde package in adept?
<ardchoille> lokpest: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<muzycales> thanks ardchoille I'll try to install it from the source
<lokpest> ardchoille: I have kubuntu and thus kubuntu-desktop
<muzycales> I'll let u knwo if I'll get any problem installing
<tharun> ardchoille: k... will try there, thank you for being patient with me :)
<ardchoille> muzycales: Good luck, that suite looks rather large
<ardchoille> tharun: np :)
<lokpest> I thougt there was some package that Istalled all kde apps
<ardchoille> lokpest: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> :)
<Vermux> ardchoille: do I have to give the full path every time?
<ardchoille> Vermux: Only if you want to create the file in a different directory than the one you're currently in
<ardchoille> Vermux: Unless you have lib-read-my-mind.so.0 installed ;)
<Vermux> ardchoille: but I created a file and it created it in the root instead of the current location
<lokpest> ardchoille: I have kubuntu-desktop installed
<lokpest> but I want to Install all kde apps
<ardchoille> lokpest: Then you have kde installed, unless you uninstalled parts of it that took out deps
<muzycales> Ok so I got my file and for debian (I'm using ubuntu 7.0.4) but I get this error message Error: dependency is not satisfiable: libopengroupware.org-db-project5.3 so what should I do?
<ardchoille> muzycales: don't use debian packages in ubuntu. Not only is it not safe, it'll lead you into dependency hell
<lokpest> ardchoille: yes I have kde installed
<ardchoille> Vermux: it created the file in /root (root's home directory)?
<lokpest> but I want all kde apps, krita, koffice etc
<muzycales> ardchoille what do u recomand me to use instead?
<nosrednaekim> lokpest: install them,but no there is not a meta-package
<ardchoille> lokpest: those aren't kde core apps. you need to install koffice
<tharun> lokpest: try restarting into KDE. sudo /etc/init.d/kdm
<nosrednaekim> tharun: whaa?
<ardchoille> tharun: huh?
<lokpest> so there is no such thing as a metapackage that installs all kde apps?
<Vermux> ardchoille: it created it under /$. what does it mean?
<Vermux> ardchoille: probably because I typed / before the filename
<ardchoille> Vermux: do you have a directory named "$"?
<sub[t] rnl> greets all
<ardchoille> muzycales: What exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<ardchoille> !bash | Vermux I recommend you read this
<ubotu> Vermux I recommend you read this: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Vermux> ardchoille: I have something similar to name@name:/$
<ardchoille> over ssh?
<muzycales> ardchoille: I'm trying to fallow the instalation procces from the source (web page) they say that for ubuntu the debian way to install it is the same
<muzycales> so I use the links and download the deb pack
<ardchoille> muzycales: If you start installing debian packages, you're going to end up with lots of problems. I don't care what the website says, it's just not safe.
<nosrednaekim> muzycales: is ther another deb there called "lib something-or-other"?
<muzycales> there are deb packs and the source code
<ardchoille> muzycales: The proper and safe way to manage apps is: Iinstall from the repos. if you can't do that, look for an ubuntu package. If you can't get that, compile from source. If you can't do that, don't use the app. There are lots of people who will tell you things because it worked for them. But, that doesn't mean it will be safe for your system.
<Vermux> can I use coredless telephone for voip and for regular line, each on eon seperate line?
<muzycales> so how can I know if I have that app in my reps?
<ardchoille> muzycales: apt-cache search packagename  . but that suite isn't in the fiesty repos
<ardchoille> !info opengroupware
<ubotu> Package opengroupware does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<muzycales> thanks
<muzycales> well I have the source shoud I try to compilate?
<ardchoille> muzycales: There are other groupware apps in the repos, tho: egroupware and phpgroupware
<muzycales> the prob. is that I need the group-calendar
<ardchoille> muzycales: phpgroupware and egroupware both have calendars
<atlfalcons866> can i install kde4 on top of kde
<muzycales> thanks
<nosrednaekim> atlfalcons866: at the same time, yes
<atlfalcons866> it wont overwrite anything
<ardchoille> muzycales: and, iirc, korganizer/kontact can do groupware stuff
<muzycales> ardchoille: yes but they have some user /profiles and group postnot-it
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<muzycales> for dynamic interaction
<nosrednaekim> atlfalcons866: nope
<atlfalcons866> it will be like install gnome or xfce on kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> atlfalcons866: yeah
<atlfalcons866> ok
<muzycales> ardchoille: how deep the Kontact/korganizer works in group so far?
<ardchoille> muzycales: No idea, I never used it. But a friend of mine uses it to connect to her work calendar.
<Eyeless> what do i need to do to make a chroot jail (my 32bit env) see my homepartition as if it where a hd (currently i can only see a sysfs from inside the jail)
<atlfalcons866> is it normal for ext3 to stall with large files 2GB>
<muzycales> ardchoille: and the calendar server /interface is comun? like group stuff?
<ardchoille> muzycales: Try asking in #kde and see if they can point you in the right direction
<muzycales> ardchoille: thanks the prob. is I'm using gnome (ubuntu) not kubuntu
<ardchoille> atlfalcons866: Doesn't stall here
* Kobol is away: Gone away for now.
<ardchoille> muzycales: Then you should be in #ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> Eyeless: setting in /etc/fstab to bind the directory /home to /chroot32/home
<muzycales> you'r right the prob. is they don't answer :P
<atlfalcons866> will using jfs be faster
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(Eyeless/#kubuntu) i can write to my /home from inside the jail, but cant see how much space is used with df
(nosrednaekim/#kubuntu) Zamber: heh.... good job!
<atlfalcons866> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<atlfalcons866> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<ardchoille> iirc, the benefits in reiserfs aren't apparent unless you're working with huge files
<atlfalcons866> what fs would you recommend
<ardchoille> ext3
<Eyeless> ardchoille: wasnt it for working with lots of small files(100k in a directory)?
<atlfalcons866> how does ext3 journal its data
<atlfalcons866> jfs journals metadata only
<atlfalcons866> what part of kde4 should i install
<ardchoille> Eyeless: I thought it was large files.. but I could be wrong.
<Eyeless> ardchoille: it could be large files aswell :P
<atlfalcons866> should i just install kde4 base
<ardchoille> Eyeless: I asked a friend about that and he said "the benefits of reiserfs aren't apparent until you have to hide a corpse"
<Eyeless> ardchoille: that on the other hand might be true :P
<ardchoille> atlfalcons866: kde4 is barely usable at this point
<atlfalcons866> ardchoille: is that for the gutsy resportoyrs
<ardchoille> atlfalcons866: No idea, gutsy help is in #ubuntu+1
<atlfalcons866> reiserfs isnt devloped anymore
<ardchoille> atlfalcons866: It isn't? Didn't know that.
<atlfalcons866> hans reiser got arrested
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about developrs that go insane and kill ppl
<llutz> http://www.namesys.com/ still exists and develeops
<llutz> atlfalcons866: ^^
* ScorpKing pass genii a refill...
<atlfalcons866> my bad
<genii> ScorpKing: :)
<atlfalcons866> resiserfs v3 ceased devolpment
<atlfalcons866> Namesys considers ReiserFS (now occasionally referred to as Reiser3) stable and feature-complete and, with the exception of security updates and critical bug fixes, has thus ceased development on it to concentrate on its successor, Reiser4.
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<atlfalcons866> the only activly devoped filesystem at this point is ext2/ext3
<atlfalcons866> IBM ceased supporting JFS
<llutz> atlfalcons866:  + ext4
<genii> AFS is still being developed. but of course your average home user has not much use for it
<atlfalcons866> whats AFS
<atlfalcons866> toy mean XFS
<genii> altfalcons866:: http://www.openafs.org/
<genii> Weird. Konversation's tab completetion here seems broken
<atlfalcons866> i am going to try kde4 now
<ardchoille> genii: There several options for that
<sredna> what are the UUID strings in /etc/fstab?
<ardchoille> !uuid | sredna
<ubotu> sredna: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<genii> sredna: Basically unique identifiers so that a removable disk which may may appear as sda one day sdb another day sdc yet another day will always be recognised as the same disk and mounted into the proper place
<xenol> can someone tell me how can i completely remove wolfenstein enemy territory and tc:elite?
<sredna> genii: so, when i want to add a new partition to hold /var, should i find the UUID?
<genii> sredna: It would be prudent, yes
<sredna> genii: ty :)
<genii> sredna: np
<sredna> now, when adding a partition for /var, is there a smar way to free the space on the /partition (except booting a livecd)?
<ScorpKing> sredna: you could try qtparted. don't think it will work tho.
<sredna> ScorpKing: well, i rather want to get rid of the current /var directory
<ScorpKing> mount a loopback fs over /var. lol
<sredna> (and what happens if i don't, since there will be /dev/hda1/var and /dev/hda2 mounted on /var?)
<ScorpKing> whatever you mount last will be used.
<sredna> ok
<sredna> i hope 10g space on /var will make apt happy, but honestly, i fear it will just say that i requires 14g
<ScorpKing> you could mount a clean disk over /var right now and /var will be empty.
<gennaro> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ScorpKing> sredna: better to boot from a live cd and fix it properly.
<sredna> ScorpKing: fix what?
<ScorpKing> the size problem
<sredna> how do you suggest i do that?
<ScorpKing> boot from the live cd, copy /var to new <disk> and add an entry to fstab.
<sredna> i dont even think i have a livecd
<sredna> i did copy the contents of /var
<ScorpKing> heh. that could be a problem. partitions won't resize if they're mounted
<sredna> ?
<sredna> why should it resize?
<ScorpKing> sredna: sorry, i need to go. hope you come right.
<ScorpKing> nite guys!
<lee986321> wahts the command form updating from a cd rom?
<lee986321> lets say I have version 10 on a cd rom and I want to up date it
<lee986321> I mean up grade
<choco_hopper> hi
<choco_hopper> i got my video-card (geforce nx7600gt) to work now but there are still two problems
<choco_hopper> a.) my xkbmap changes on every boot to "us" instead of "de";  b.) my computer crashes on opening a menu in blender
<choco_hopper> any suggestions?
<WaltzingAlong> choco_hopper: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blendtux> hi WaltzingAlong, I was  wondering did you have gmailfs yourself installed
<WaltzingAlong> blendtux: no
<WaltzingAlong> not not, have used the windows version
<blendtux> have used the windows version, why did you stop using it
<WaltzingAlong> stopped using windows
<blendtux> oke are you planning to use it on linux
<genii> lee986321: You just copied the later file to a cd?
<WaltzingAlong> blendtux: i have not been but thought of trying it out once
<gennaro> i need help
<gennaro> hey
<gennaro> help me
<keith_b> Hi gennaro. What's up?
<Minataku> Would help us if we knew what kind of help you needed
<gennaro> i can't see my sata hd (raid 0) on kabuntu
<gennaro> i've 2 hd in sata 0 with promise fastTrack
<Minataku> You know that RAID 0 is an abhorrent abuse of RAID and actually puts you at a multiplied risk of total data loss, right?
<gennaro> yes
<Minataku> Just checking
<gennaro> but i need space
<keith_b> I've never worked with RAID on Linux, but hopefully one of these other folk can help.  Best of luck.
<Minataku> As for your issue, check that Linux can actually see the device
<gennaro> sigh.....
<Minataku> The RAID card
<Minataku> Not the array
<gennaro> ok
<gennaro> now i see
<luca> hi everyone
<Minataku> If the RAID card is unsupported in Linux, then naturally you won't see the array
<WaltzingAlong> blendtux: have you been using it?
<gennaro> on ubuntu
<luca> can someone help me? I have watchdog running...but I do NOT have it installed!
<gennaro> i've used the array
<Minataku> Hm
<gennaro> on ubunt i used dmraid
<Minataku> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<blendtux> ehm, no i get an error message its not wokring, i was hoping you could install it and try it ou t
<Minataku> Try that first link
<gennaro> i've tried it
<Minataku> And possibly the second as well
<gennaro> i don't understand some step
<gennaro> i download the dmraid
<xenol> hello. i d like to ask if linux creates smth like fragmentation and if so how can i remove it?
<gennaro> but i can't install it
<hero> is there a kde version of ghost?
<gennaro> it's not work
<tommymann> I'm having problems installing kdenlive from source
<gennaro> i need the array
<tommymann> not very talkative today
<Minataku> Sorry, I've never used RAID myself
<Minataku> I've hit my knowledge limit
<gennaro> ok
<gennaro> thanks
<mk6> hello
<gennaro> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<gennaro> whati is LVM?
<KaTet> hello, anybody here?
<orion> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<mk6> can you help me? I'm trying to use 2 networks at once. 1st network is wireless and the 2nd is LAN. When I'm getting IP from any of these networks, I'm disconecting with the network I was connected. How I can use them together? I'm a proud member of Kubuntu FF. Thanks
<boggystudios> does any one here know how to import mail into Mozilla thunderbird from MS Outlook?
<blendtux> what is Kubuntu FF mk6
<hero> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<hero> hrm
<hero> !g4l > hero
<mk6> Kubuntu Feisty Fawn
<mk6> Kubuntu 7.04
<blendtux> oh oke
<orion> boggystudios: Sounds like a fairly well known problem have you asked the net?
<orion> feisty Fawn
<boggystudios> orion: yes I have googled it but all I can find is the Thunderbird FAQ but it is of no help
<mk6> blendtux: do you know how to do it?
<WaltzingAlong> blendtux: which errors?
<orion> Hmm
<WaltzingAlong> boggystudios: install thunderbird on the machine with outlook. thunderbird will ask to import it
<blendtux> ehm, i followed the tutorial you gave me WaltzingAlong
<blendtux> are you installing it WaltzingAlong
<german> hello i am having trouble trying to delete files from a disc hardisk
<LogicalDash> When I close my laptop and then open it and try to unlock it, I can't enter my password. With SCIM disabled, I can. Is this a known bug?
<german> and when i close dolphin, it tells me there is some error and that it seems like my disk is full but it aint
<nosrednaekim> german: if may... run a "df" and pastebin the results
<nosrednaekim> *it
<WaltzingAlong> blendtux: installed. mounted
<orion> german: try df -h
<blendtux> you are kidding me
<blendtux> what kubuntu are you runniing
<WaltzingAlong> blendtux: reported a 404 bad request error, but shows with mount that it is mounted
<WaltzingAlong> attempting to use it
<smoke> lol
<blendtux> i got something no end point something
<smoke> sPain?????????
<genii> gennaro: Because the controller should be doing the RAID and not software i think more you just want the driver installed for the FastTrack card. Should be something like /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_promise.ko    although the exact kernel name/version may be different on your computer. Are you able to boot the system at all, or is it supposed to be booting from that RAID0 ?
<blendtux> leg
<blendtux> lag
<WaltzingAlong> blendtux: should be a gmailfs.log with errors.
<blendtux> yes
<gennaro> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<blendtux> its says i dont have ssl installed
<WaltzingAlong> blendtux: python-pyopenssl perhaps?
<orion> picachu: I khoose you!
<picachu> orion, :)
<blendtux> oke installed
<blendtux> it seems to be mounted
<blendtux> but when i cd to my mounted direcotry i get this message
<blendtux> root@blendtux-laptop:/media# cd gmail
<blendtux> bash: cd: gmail: Transport endpoint is not connected
<MrBallZ> question: could it be good to wait until kde 4.0 is released , in order to upgrade to Gutsy  ???? any opinions ??
<nosrednaekim> MrBallZ: no, Gutsy won't have KDE4 by default
<WaltzingAlong> MrBallZ: use gutsy. some months later. use kde4
<WaltzingAlong> blendtux: i get no space left on disk
<WaltzingAlong> tis all for now
<MrBallZ> nosrednaekim: i know, that's why the question , if it's good to wait so i can get gutsy at the time kde 4 is available ...
<nosrednaekim> Mr
<emilsedgh> GO KDE4, GO!
<nosrednaekim> MrBallZ: nah... not really.
<WaltzingAlong> MrBallZ: yes you could wait until kde4 is available for gutsy to use gutsy
<nosrednaekim> I just some more screenshots of it.... really sweet
<MrBallZ> WaltzingAlong: is kde 4 still buggy on top of gutsy ?
<WaltzingAlong> kde4 is hardly usable yet
<WaltzingAlong> in my experience anyway
<blendtux> kde4 will be delayed again
<MrBallZ> errr ...
<MrBallZ> not good then to wait that long
<blendtux> well it should, i installed the beta2 but this was more like a pre-alpha in mine opinion
<WaltzingAlong> i can see it coming out as expected but i would not advise anyone to use it (just for development yet)
<blendtux> this is a very important release, better safe then sorry
<WaltzingAlong> some things work, it is just not meant to replace your current desktop environment, yet
<joshjosh> Where can I add things to startup, like the "sessions" in gnome?
<WaltzingAlong> until tomorrow (or later today for some of you)
<WaltzingAlong> joshjosh: ~/.kde/Autostar
<WaltzingAlong> joshjosh: ~/.kde/Autostart
<joshjosh> thanks.
<nosrednaekim> joshjosh: get the "kcontrol-autostart" program.
<joshjosh> download it then start it?
<orion> !ultimate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ultimate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joshjosh> how do is tart it? Just kcontrol-autostart?
<MrBallZ> so for gutsy upgrade over internet, just check Pre-releases on Adept ... and wait until everything is done right ???
<joshjosh> MrBallZ, what version are you using now?
<MrBallZ> joshjosh: Feisty
<joshjosh> MrBallZ, You're going to have to do a -dist upgrade
<MrBallZ> joshjosh: so better from command line ...
<nosrednaekim> joshjosh: start up "kcontrol" and it will be in there somewhere
<MrBallZ> question:  whick backup solution do you guys prefer:  Konserve  or Keep ?
<joshjosh> MrBallZ, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<joshjosh> nosrednaekim, Thakns!
<joshjosh> thanks. i'm smart
<MrBallZ> joshjosh: thnx
<kruegmar> Hi, truecrypt for Gutsy only as source ??
<MrBallZ> question:  whick backup solution do you guys prefer:  Konserve  or Keep ?
<frode> it seems as i have an instance of adept running, but i dont know how to find it and quit it. i am not able to start ut adept, get the message that an other instance is running, i must quit that first. is there a prosess manager somewhere?
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<nosrednaekim> frode: and yes, try "ps -ax" from the konsole or ctrl+esc for the graphical tool.
<frode> ok i did not find it in the processes, so i will try what ubotu told
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<hero> !gis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kruegmar> ps -ef | grep adept
<nosrednaekim> hero: looking for GIS softwre?
<hero> yeah
<nosrednaekim> hero: the only one I know of for linux is Grass
<nosrednaekim> !info grass
<ubotu> grass: Geographic Resources Analysis Support System. In component universe, is extra. Version 6.0.2-6ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6039 kB, installed size 14628 kB
<hero> k
<nosrednaekim> pretty compicated though
<Anarch> How can I control the font used by KDE for stuff like menus?  After the recent upgrade it got way too big & I don't see where to configure it.  It shows up in Firefox as well as Konsole so it's not KDE-specific, but it seems to pervade Kubuntu.
<hero> nosrednaekim: you say that like it's a bad thing
<dwangoac> Anarch: I had the same dang problem - even at 1920x1200 it was still huge
<dwangoac> Anarch: I used Kubuntu's System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts menu to force it to 96 DPI fonts
<nosrednaekim> hero: you decide :)
<frode> adept is fixed... thank you :)
<Anarch> dwangoac: Thanks for the clue; I'm at 1280x1024 so you can imagine how I'm suffering.  I'll try that menu.
<dwangoac> Anarch: I was really surprised how much changing the fonts altered the way menus looked.  You'll probably have to restart X / KDE
<hero> nosrednaekim: i wonder how one could use GIS stuff in a non-academic context
<kharloss> hi there . i need upgrade my PHP vers 5.1  to latest version. I have ubuntu server 6.10 . what`s next ?a
<hero> nosrednaekim: how it would be useful, i mean
<nosrednaekim> hero: my dad uses it for rockhouding, to trace geologic features
<german> and when i close dolphin, it tells me there is some error and that it seems like my disk is full but it aint
<nosrednaekim> german: what does df tell you about how full your disk is?
<hero> nosrednaekim: cool
<german> i got several partitions but only one is on 90%
<wesley> how can i see if i use the final kubuntu version or the rc? by upgrading there did not stand that i was upgrading to the rc but kubuntu 7.10
<nosrednaekim> hero: so yeah.... its pretty useful, its really nice as NJ did an aeril survey of the state, so we have high-res photos of the whole state that we can lay over maps and such.
<Daisuke_Laptop> !autopackage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autopackage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> hmm
<german> and that is the partition i got kubuntu on
<Daisuke_Laptop> autopackage sounds...  intriguing.
<nosrednaekim> german: hmmm. try deleting some stuff, it may just be a warning..
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: yeah... not really well supported though.
<Daisuke_Laptop> german: sudo apt-get clean
<wesley> is it possible that i upgraded to the official version?
<Daisuke_Laptop> clean out your package cache, that could help
<german> the thing is it does not allow me to delete stuff
<german> from other drives,
<nosrednaekim> wesley: what does "uname -a" say?
<german> could it be that when it is gping to move something to trash it has to place it in the kubuntu drive?
<wesley> uname?
<nosrednaekim> wesley: yup
<nosrednaekim> german: do you have a separate /home partition?
<wesley> do i need to run that in terminial to know the version?
<nosrednaekim> wesley: yeah
<german> nope, i did a root partition of 5.5 Gb and a swap partition of almost 2 Gigd
<nosrednaekim> wesley: or "lsb_release -a"
<wesley> Linux zangetsu 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux  that says it
<nosrednaekim> wesley: release candidate.
<wesley> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<wesley> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<wesley> Release:        7.10
<wesley> Codename:       gutsy
<nosrednaekim> your clock is off BTW ;)
<wesley> that says it
<nosrednaekim> yeah... you are running gutsy, but the final hasn't been released yet
<wesley> no that will be the 18 be realesed but this one is with kde 3,5.8
<wesley> there doest stand thats its a rc
<dwangoac> OK, I'll jump into the fray with a question - I did a fresh install of Gutsy Kubuntu RC and running synergys reports no errors but I cannot connect to the Synergy server from any other computer.
<nosrednaekim> it is
<german> how could i possibly change the size of my partition to kubuntu?
<german> i can't see the drive from windows
<german> is there any aplication for it on kubuntu?
<dwangoac> german: Boot from a live disc :)
<german> adn reinstall?
<dwangoac> (OK, that wasn't helpful, but...)
<Daisuke_Laptop> german: boot from the live cd and use gparted
<ardchoille> dwangoac: Gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<german> what do i do from the kubuntu live cd then?
<dwangoac> ardchoille: Thanks!
<Daisuke_Laptop> you will be able to resize your kubuntu partition
<wesley> upgrading from 7.04 seems to be better
<german> gparted ? where do i find it on the disk?
<Daisuke_Laptop> in the menu.
<german> what sixe do you got?
<german> what is the apropiate i mean?
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's a live cd, you find it the same place any other app would be
<Vermux> how do I delete a file in cmd?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Vermux: assuming you mean a shell, use rm
<ardchoille> Vermux: I sent you a link that teaches you how to do things from the command line
<ardchoille> !bash | Vermux Please read this
<ubotu> Vermux Please read this: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Vermux> thanx
<ardchoille> yw.. again
<wesley> exporting in kdenlive doest go right
<german> hi at my univerity they got both unix and windows,
<german> when you load unix, you cant writte windows on the terminal and it opens a windows loading windows Xp
<atlfalcons866> can i install kubuntu on an ntfs parition
<german> any idea how i coul do that in my pc?
<Daisuke_Laptop> german: chances are they're using virtual machines
<Daisuke_Laptop> atlfalcons866: no, no you cannot, not at this point.
<atlfalcons866> ok
<german> what does that mean?
<Daisuke_Laptop> german: it means they're probably using VMs
<Vermux> whats the difference between /$ and ~$?
<Daisuke_Laptop> "windows" is probably a link to run a preconfigured qemu session running windows,
<german> qemu?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes, qemu
<Daisuke_Laptop> ~qemu
<Daisuke_Laptop> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<german> so that is how i could run that on my pc?
<horde> I want to set up a user account for ssh but want to confine the user to a single directory (recursively) with read/write priviliges.  But I'm a newb and don't know how.  Any help?
<dorkface> is anyone familiar with nvidia-settings?
<dorkface> !nvidia-settings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-settings - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<administrator> how can i get mpeg files to play with kaffiene on kubuntu?
<administrator> anyone?
<hellcattrav> clamav had dependency errors...whats up with that?
<emilsedgh> !mp3 | administrator
<ubotu> administrator: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jon__> can somebody help me make my kubuntu look nice
<jon__> ill show you a pic of what i want it to look like :] 
<ardchoille> jon__: Sure, what do you want?
<administrator> no die
<ardchoille> jon__:  btw, http://www.kde-look.org is a very nice website for lots of stuff.
<jon__> ardchoille: ill get you a pic of what i want it to look like :] 
<jon__> ive been tere before
<jon__> i don't know half the stuff to do
<jon__> ardchoille: can we privet chat?
<ardchoille> Gimme a pic and I'll try to help
<ardchoille> jon__: join #ardchoille
<administrator> vlc player keeps freezing up
<administrator> why?
<Minataku> administrator: Your computer is too cold?
<Minataku> There's any number of possibilities as to why it's locking up
<luc_> google
<Aranel> how can I see kubuntu 7.10 countdown ?
<sven_oostenbrink> Could anybody tell me when will the new kubuntu 7.10 be available?
<sven_oostenbrink> like official release, not al;pha or beta :)
<NickPresta> !gutsy | sven_oostenbrink
<ubotu> sven_oostenbrink: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<sven_oostenbrink> NickPresta, thats the new ubuntu, but the new Kubuntu will also be released on that date (2 more days!!!)
<sven_oostenbrink> ?
<NickPresta> sven_oostenbrink, yep
<sven_oostenbrink> NickPresta, the harddrive of my laptop  is about to fail.. in 2 days Dell will come to replace it... this would be an awesome timing if 7.10 would be available on that same day :)
<sven_oostenbrink> Could I simply SAFELY upgrade from kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 without reinstall?
<NickPresta> sven_oostenbrink, unless there is some unforeseen problem, the 18th is the day :)
<NickPresta> and yes, upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 is fine
<sven_oostenbrink> also when Im using external repos?
<sven_oostenbrink> cewl cewl cewl... Im like waiting for santa claus here.. :)
<iownyou> gutsy is bloated i wish feisty could stay :[
<reagleBRKLN> is it possible to use kitchensync with Palm TX? I wish I could go back to using KDE PIM but KPilot was so unreliable I've been using jpilot for a year now
<ardchoille> iownyou: No one says you *have* to upgrade :)
<ardchoille> iownyou: I skipped Edgy because Dapper was so nice. I won't be installing Gutsy either, I'm waiting for the next LTS release (Hardy Herron)
<Creationist> Could someone please tell me how to access a different CD from the LiveCD?  I only have one CD drive.
<ardchoille> Creationist: Well, if you only have on cd drive, then there's no place to load a second cd, right?
<Creationist> ardchoille: In the same drive, I mean.
<Creationist> As in, remove the Kubunut Live CD and insert another one.
<ardchoille> Creationist: afaik, you can't do that.
<Creationist> hmm... okay.  How about accessing my hard drive from the live CD?  I keep getting an errors saying it rejected uid 999
<iownyou> how do i check if im running 64bit kubuntu or 32?
<gnomefreak> iownyou: uname -a
<ardchoille> iownyou: open a terminal and type: uname -a
<kharloss> hi . i guess i have verry big problem witrh my ubuntu . i guess i`ve been hacked . take a look please  at my  /etc/init.d/apache2  :  http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=5107
<Vermux> talk later friendsssss
<ardchoille> kharloss: Are you referring to the "# Stupid hack to keep lintian happy. (Warrk! Stupidhack!)." part?
<iownyou> whbat does this meen
<iownyou> x86_64
<kharloss> yes ardchoille
<ardchoille> iownyou: it means you're running 64bit
<ardchoille> kharloss: That doesn't mean you've been hacked. That's just a comment about that section of the file
<kharloss> :)  thanks
<iownyou> ardchoille: thank god i know now i was about to install it
<iownyou> ardchoille: its hard to install flash plugin on 64bit
<iownyou> brb
<iownyou> :] 
<ardchoille> iownyou: You're gonna find a lot of things are hard on 64bit
<atlfalcons866> will kde4 be in hardy heron
<Anarch> New Konsole breakage since most recent upgrade (Feisty): in a Vim buffer where option mouse='', middle-clicking to paste now moves the Vim cursor to the point of the click; used to be it just pasted the input (which is what I want).  How can this improvement be reverted?
<ardchoille> Anarch: on feisty?
<Anarch> ardchoille: Yes, Feisty, Vim7.0.
<ardchoille> Anarch: vim 7.0 here, middle-click pastes and doesn't move the cursor.
<ardchoille> Maybe a setting needs to be tweaked?
<NickPresta> VIM - Vi IMproved 7.0 (2006 May 7, compiled Aug 28 2007 18:28:18) here and middle click pastes. Check your vimrc and such
<Anarch> ardchoille: Fascinating.  Your KDE is up to date?
<ardchoille> Anarch: yes
<Anarch> ardchoille: OK, thanks.  I'll fiddle around, see what I can learn.
<Anarch> NickPresta: I assume you're saying (like ardchoille) that middle-click pastes *without* moving the cursor, right?
#kubuntu 2007-10-17
<BluesKaj> yammeh, should have the option to use both
<Yammeh> If I change my "current mixer" to usb audio codec, it still plays through my onboard sound
<WaltzingAlong> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CaBlGuY> ?
<boeroe> help cannot install my hp psc 2410 photosmart all in one printer
<boeroe> i use the wizard and choose psc 3400 driver but it gives me an error
<fdoving> Trist_an: the little thing on your panel showing the different virtual desktops.
<Trist_an> ok thanks fdoving
<boeroe> i mean psc 2400 driver
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: hey... I got the 8.41 ATI driver installed on my gutsy AMD64 system, but LibGL is behaving properly...did you have to do anything special?
<WaltzingAlong> nosrednaekim: yes, ask in #ubuntu+1
<WaltzingAlong> or wait some hours to ask here, hehe
<nosrednaekim> WaltzingAlong: it has nothing in particular to do with gutsy, the same thing happens in fiesty and BluesKaj has gotten it working
<nosrednaekim> WaltzingAlong: unless you know the answer.
<WaltzingAlong> yes but now you have gutsy and this channel is for feisty
<WaltzingAlong> !ati | nosrednaekim
<ubotu> nosrednaekim: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nosrednaekim> yeah I know.... but BluesKaj isn't over there (IDK if he is really even here)
<Daisuke-Ido> WaltzingAlong: you're preaching to the choir
<WaltzingAlong> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> checks and balances
<nosrednaekim> WaltzingAlong: I'm not a newb.. I know all about that...
<WaltzingAlong> otherwise we get the usa
<Daisuke-Ido> WHOA.
<Daisuke-Ido> stop right there
<Daisuke-Ido> that is not an appropriate topic, we don't do politics.
<WaltzingAlong> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<MoonWalker> hello all
<MoonWalker> :P
<MoonWalker> i got a question
<MoonWalker> :D
<Daisuke-Ido> ...okay?
<Daisuke-Ido> nosrednaekim: did i just scare him off?
<MoonWalker> i have Windows XP SP2 ... can i install ubuntu as a secundary operation sistem ?
<Daisuke-Ido> MoonWalker: you most certainly can
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke-Ido: hope so...
<MoonWalker> hmm
<MoonWalker> it's like fedora ? to make Swap partition ... then / partition
<nosrednaekim> MoonWalker: although as soon as you install it... it will be "superior" not secondary ;)
<Daisuke-Ido> in fact, the live cd will automatically repartition your windows drive for you and take care of all the fun stuff
<MoonWalker> and ther things
<MoonWalker> :P
<MoonWalker> oh
<MoonWalker> that's a good info
<jdong> dual-boot is also set up for you automatically
<MoonWalker> so if i install ubuntu , windows will be deleted
<MoonWalker> :D
<Daisuke-Ido> MoonWalker: no
<nosrednaekim> not if you don't want it to be
<Daisuke-Ido> it will just resize the windows partition if that's what you want
<jdong> MoonWalker: no, it will shrink Windows's space and make room for Ubuntu, and set up both to be on the boot menu
<Daisuke-Ido> you will still have the option at boot to choose windows or kubuntu
<MoonWalker> lol
<jdong> MoonWalker: unless you specifically choose to delete Windows
<MoonWalker> that's a wise choice for ubuntu
<MoonWalker> :P
<MoonWalker> clever
<MoonWalker> thanks for answerd
<MoonWalker> answers
<MoonWalker> :)
<Daisuke-Ido> although, a lot of people - after using ubuntu for a while - decide to ditch windows completely :)
<MoonWalker> i heard
<MoonWalker> :D
 * nosrednaekim hasn't used windows for 4 years
<MoonWalker> lol
<MoonWalker> gg ...
<MoonWalker> you can use .exe on ubuntu ?
<MoonWalker> :-s
<MoonWalker> without installing wine ?
<Daisuke-Ido> err...  no.
<stdin> !enter | MoonWalker
<ubotu> MoonWalker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Daisuke-Ido> not without wine or some sort of virtualization
<Daisuke-Ido> however, wine is much better than it was in the past, and virtualbox is quite nice as well
<MoonWalker> well for example .. i want to play Halo on Ubuntu Desktop edition .... i just need to install wine and i can play ?
<MoonWalker> or i need to configurate ... etc..
<stdin> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<MoonWalker> well thanks stdin .. that was a fast answer :P you're logging me ?
<stdin> I have endless logs, and logs of logs, but that's another story
<MoonWalker> :)) i've just joking :D
<MoonWalker> well .. who wants a beer ? :D i'm thirsty
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: are you around?
 * genii syslogs -vvvv stdin
<basse> ardchoille: heh still tweakin, decided to update whole kubuntu while i'm at it..
<kaminix> When is Koffice 2 due to release? Same as KDE 4?
<stdin> kaminix: #kde is a better place to ask
<nosrednaekim> kaminix: later I think.
<ardchoille> basse: :)
<basse> ardchoille: problem with nvidia kernel driver is very odd. by default it wants to load up wrong driver.. if i unload what it loads on boot and then by hand load the correct one.. X starts just fine with glx and all :)
<basse> these modern modprobes are hard to understand..
<Walkboss> Can someone help me with an error I'm getting trying to mount partitions in the Gutsy LiveCD?
<Daisuke-Ido> basse: did you install from the repos or from nvidia.com's provided driver?
<TimS> How can I use a USB key instead of a password? I know its possible
<ardchoille> basse: Any chance of uninstalling the wrong one so it can't load?
<genii> !info koffice2 gutsy
<ubotu> koffice2: KOffice2 applications for KDE 4 testing. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.93-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 146549 kB, installed size 419188 kB
<nosrednaekim> sweet....i'm going to have to check that out!
<Walkboss> Please?
<Daisuke-Ido> what's the error?
<MoonWalker> hmm ... can i install codecs ? on ubuntu ? like on windows .... ace mega codec pack .. or more ?
<Walkboss> hal-storage-fixed-mout refused uid 999
<Walkboss> mount*...
<Daisuke-Ido> MoonWalker: 1) eww at codec packs.  2) most of your avi formats are supported out of the box
<nosrednaekim> Walkboss: do it as root.
<MoonWalker> ok i install ubuntu :D
<nosrednaekim> Walkboss: "kdesudo konqueror"
<MoonWalker> i'm convinced now lol
<Daisuke-Ido> but you'll have to install support for dvd and mp3
<Daisuke-Ido> almost the exact opposite :)
<nosrednaekim> Walkboss: AND support for gutsy is in #ubuntu+1
<RurouniJones> I have a laptop and external HDD both hooked up by a USB 2.0 connection but I am getting a transfer speed of just 1.1MB/s. Anyone else experienced this?
<Walkboss> It gives me the exact same error
<Leopard> REQuested: LIVE CD with KDE4 BETA2 please :)
<nosrednaekim> ever tried installing an ogg codec in windows?
<nosrednaekim> Leopard: ask in #kubuntu-devel.... its being thought about :)
<Leopard> REQ Live cd with KDE4 beta 2 please for kde+ubuntu = kubuntu
<genii> Leopard: Please ask in #kubuntu-devel
<Leopard> i rather not ask devel i am a christian i accepted jesus as my savior
<Daisuke-Ido> troll?
<Leopard> puppeteer
<stdin> Leopard: stop that
<Lacrymology> excuse me, I've installed japanese language support, and anthy, and scim, and some fonts, and all that jazz, and aparently I can write japanese, but I can't read it for the hell of it
<basse> ardchoille: no they come with kernel.. they are restricted package..
<Walkboss> ...I'll guess I'll ask in ubuntu+1
<Lacrymology> and by "I can't read it" I mean I see squares, not that I can't read japanese =)
<Leopard> !help
<Leopard> uboto
<Leopard> isnt helping me
<Leopard> :(
<pillowpants> Leopard : ubotu is down we think
<Leopard> is that possible?
<ardchoille> Sure it is
<pillowpants> Leopard : surely
<pillowpants> has anyone here used tinyproxy?
<xenol> i would like to ask if it has some advantages using 64bit version of kubuntu on 64 bit system? af if yes what r advantages
<ardchoille> xenol: Less problems using the 32bit version
<pillowpants> xenol : 64 bit advantage?
<pillowpants> ardchoille : are you saying use 32 bit ver kde on a 64 bit system?
<ardchoille> I'm saying that too many people come here with problems with the 64bit version and end up installing the 32bit version
<pillowpants> ardchoille : hm, i see
<pillowpants> ive never had any problems to speak of
<xenol> what r the most common probs?
<RurouniJones> One thing that comes to mind is browser plugins
<ardchoille> I've been using Linux since 2001 and I'd use the 32bit version on a 64bit system.
<pillowpants> I use 32 bit firefox for that issue
<pillowpants> i would flat out refuse to install 32 bit kde on my 64 bit system
<xenol> and performance of 32 bit on 64bit aint somehow weird
<xenol> i mean if it aint way too slugish
<xenol> or sth like that?
<pillowpants> im just stubborn in that way
<xenol> so what do u guys recommend me use 32bit or 64bit system?
<garik1> 32bit :)
<xenol> cause of less probs?
<ardchoille> xenol: Depends on if you're willing to do all the work involved in getting everything n the 64bit version working. If not, use 32bit.
<garik1> if you wanna problems install gentoo 64bit :)
<ardchoille> lol
<blendtux_> in wich repo is the program acroread
<emilsedgh_> garik1: gentoo 64bit? gentoo is source based?
<sea4ever> woohoo I got my webcam to work.
<pillowpants> garik1 : dude, seriously
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | blendtux_
<XenThraL> my 2 cents, first install of a 64 bit OS, gutsy, no problems at all
<mk6> hello, can you tell me wher is the Autostart file?
<XenThraL> got flash and everything working just fine
<xenol> ardchoille: do i have to compile every piece of software to 64bit?
<mk6> I want to delete compiz-fuzion from autostart and I don't know where is this file
<blendtux_> !medibuntu
<ardchoille> xenol: No
<ardchoille> blendtux_: you can find acroread at: http://www.medibuntu.org/
<pillowpants> blendtux_ : ubotu is down
<xenol> ardchoille: and?
<ardchoille> xenol: install 64bit version and find out :)
<xenol> ardchoille: i am looking foward to dl new gutsy
<xenol> so many new staff :>
<mk6> ardchoille: can you tell me something?
<Lars_G> Anyhow my quick question is, I see 7.10 recognizes but doesn't mounts removable media by default. how can I change that?
<Lars_G> Hi all
<myghete1> stupid question... in CLI how do i echo back the full path that im currently in?
<sehe> pwd
<sehe> myghete1: ^^
<myghete1> thanks
<ardchoille> mk6: yes
<sehe> !apropos | myghete1
<Lars_G> mk6: I can tell you stuff too
<ardchoille> I can tell you to look both ways before you cross the street.
<mk6> i want to delete compiz-fusion form autostart... how?
<Lars_G> mk6: for example. never fry bacon naked.
<myghete1> thanks all!
<ardchoille> mk6: uninstall it if you're not using it
<sehe> Lars_G: depands on how much bacon you want to end up frying :D
<pillowpants> have any of you ever used bastille??
<pillowpants> ?*
<mk6> ardchoille: i am using it
<Lars_G> Anyhow any ideas on my question please?
<LogicalDash> kdm is failing for no apparent reason and attempts to restart it tell me it " can't connect to host ' ' ".
<slimjimflim> pillowpants, no but i've heard good things
<pillowpants> slimjimflim : ah, i see
<sehe> Lars_G: i don't know - I use pysdm for this kind of thing
<slimjimflim> super-secure
<pillowpants> slimjimflim : ill give it a go
<Lars_G> sehe: pysdm?
<pillowpants> as long as it doesnt effect torrents, ill be fine
<Leopard> is ubotu back up pillowpants see i was chatting to him in IM: http://i23.tinypic.com/3320x0w.png
<sehe> apt-get install and see for yourself
<mk6> ardchoille: im using it now, what should i do?
<ardchoille> mk6: compiz is a window manager, if it doesn't start with kde, then how do you expect to manage your windows?
<Leopard> we love eachother i think :)
<ardchoille> mk6: You want windows with no titlebar or way to manage them?
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to reinstall a nic and/or set it's settings back to default?
<sehe> slimjimflim: as in 'network adaptor'
<sehe> slimjimflim: ?
<slimjimflim> yes
<sehe> slimjimflim: look at /etc/network/interfaces
<Leopard> uboto is so cute :0
<mk6> ardchoille: im not very good in english :)
<Leopard> !help
<Leopard> :(
<pillowpants> Leopard : ah, i see
<Leopard> : lol
<Lars_G> sehe: pysdm?
<mk6> I have few errors with compiz and I need to turn it off for some time
<ardchoille> mk6: I'm not very good out of English
<slimjimflim> oh, it's static, i wanted dhcp
<sehe> Lars_G:  apt-get install and see for yourself
<slimjimflim> sehe ^^
<Lars_G> sehe: ok I'll check it out
<slimjimflim> i think this'll get it goin
<sehe> Lars_G: taht was a ^^^^^ myself :D
<pillowpants> Leopard : what program was that
<ardchoille> mk6: join #ubuntu-effects
<Leopard> Miranda
<Leopard> with a lot of mods
<sehe> slimjimflim: cheers
<Leopard> unfortunately it doesnt run on linux :(
<garik1> how to install beryl?
<pillowpants> Leopard : yeah, i checked
<Lars_G> But what's the kubuntu/kde native way to change this back anyhow? anyone?
<ardchoille> garik1:  join #ubuntu-effects
<mk6> ardchoille: thanks :P
<sehe> slimjimflim: you could look at knetworkmanage to change/view the config as well (as you are on kubuntu anyways)
<pillowpants> Leopard : bitchx does a fine enough job for me
<Lars_G> garik1: beryl is, afaik being rolled back into compiz
<Leopard> :) i like to mod
<ardchoille> Lars_G: That was already done
<tharun> is there any way to get konqueror to list open tabs on the left side of the program instead of on the top?
<ardchoille> Lars_G: That's why we now have compiz-fusion
<slimjimflim> well i have to disconnect to try this, so if i come back it probably didn't work
<slimjimflim> thx
<mille> I have a question about burning dvd's in ubuntu
<Lars_G> ardchoille: yup
<Lars_G> ardchoille: Altough last time I checked there where some rough edges left
<jthomas> mille, so ask them
<ardchoille> Lars_G: no idea, never used it.
<jthomas> although, mille, this is kubuntu (kde) so we may be at a loss of ideas...
<Cenarius> :( i cant install for god sake :P
<Cenarius> that driver for sound
<mille> I can read DVD's just fine just can't burn them
<Cenarius> :P
<jthomas> mille: which app are you using?
<LogicalDash> kdm failed to start. Where do I find its logs?
<mille> so I don't think it is a driver issue
<Lars_G> can't anyone give me a hand please?
<ardchoille> Lars_G: With what?
<mille> I have tried K3b, Brasero
<mille> K3b says there is no drive
<mille> Brasero errors out
<jthomas> mille: are you sure the drive allows for burning?
<mille> ?
<mille> no
<jthomas> mille is it a DVD+R or DVD-R?  or just a DVD-ROM drive?  and are you using +R or -R disks?
<ardchoille> lol
<jthomas> look at the front of the drive itself, mille.  Does it say DVD-ROM or something else?
<mille> DVD-ROM/R/RW
<kWiJiBo> moin!
<mille> It worked in windows but i hate windows
<Lars_G> ardchoille: 7.10 changed the default (kde?) behaviour for removable media to show-but-not-automount I want to change it back and wonder where the config item is
<kWiJiBo> english or german?
<jthomas> ok so it can burn (R/RW)
<ardchoille> Lars_G: Gutsy help in #ubuntu+1
<kWiJiBo>  alright, i need some help
<Lars_G> ardchoille: for a single day?
<kWiJiBo> i tried to install java dk
<mille> yes but only in windows
<ardchoille> Lars_G: I wasn't aware of any time limits
<Lars_G> ardchoille: and even worse, for a possibly KDE controlled item? I fear asking them there
<Lars_G> ardchoille: I wasn't aware you're programmed to become an expert in one day.
<jthomas> in K3B, under the menus, is there an option to set the permissions for the drive?  (I forget what it says in Feisty)
<ardchoille> Lars_G: When in this channel, I have to comply with the channel rules. How hard is it to join another channel?
<kWiJiBo> and then this error appeared:
<kWiJiBo> he directory /tmp/istemp5882290202636
<kWiJiBo>           does not contain enough space to extract temporary files.
<mille> that could be it
<kWiJiBo> what can i do about it?
<mille> yes the permissions is veiw only
<kWiJiBo> i tried to enter -is:help as the shell told me, but that didnt work
<dhq> when will final version of gutsy be out
<jthomas> kWiJiBo: i think you can change the KDE temporary directory to something else; find the Run... command (or hit [alt][f2]) and type in 'kcontrol' [enter] to see the KDE System Settings, and pojke around in there
<jthomas> mille: is there a tool or something which, when you select it, will ask for your root password, and then fix the permissions?
 * kWiJiBo is pojkeing around in the kde system settings now
<ardchoille> jthomas: chmod?
<jthomas> can anyone open their Feisty K3B and figure out what I am talking about?  I'm running Debian now and I don't see that in my options.
<ardchoille> chown?
<jthomas> ardchoille: it could be that, but k3b has its own script thing, makes it really easy
<jthomas> aka no CLI
<ardchoille> Your opinion. I feel that cli is faster and easier than any GUI.
<jthomas> aw come on.  me too but i am not going to get into it.
<pillowpants> jthomas : all i see is mount/unmount
<jthomas> pillowpants: in k3b?  hmm.
<pillowpants> jthomas : wait, settings > configure system permissions
<jthomas> yes that'd be it, mille see that ^^ do you have that?
<garik1> How to play .ape music?
<jthomas> !ape
<jthomas> i've never heard of that
<mille> what window?
<jthomas> mille, in k3b, settings menu, configure system permissions
<mille> are you talking about konqueror
<jthomas> main window
<jthomas> k3b
<mille> ok i am in config k3b
<jthomas> NOT in config.  the same menu that got you to config, but a different option in that menu.  do you have it, or not?
<mille> no
<jthomas> ok
<jthomas> then in config, under devices, does it list as a writer, or a read-only drive?
<kWiJiBo> @jthomas, sorry but i couldnt find an option to change the temp dir
<kWiJiBo> ive got kubuntu 7.04
<mille> writer Drives
<Cenarius> i got a question ..
<mille> HL-DT-ST DVDRAM
<Cenarius> how i can install a driver for sound ? i got wine installed .. i tried to install the driver few times .. and still doesn working
<jthomas> kWiJiBo: not sure then... your / (root) partition must be near full if you don't have much space, or it is a large file to uncompress...  you could try to uncompress it at the command line
<iss_student> In konversation where do I go to add a alias?
<Lars_G> ardchoille: Ok let's do something, would you let me ask in a 7.04 safe way and then I can extract the data from there?
<jthomas> Cenarius: your drivers sould work, you won't be successful with a Windows driver
<Lars_G> Cenarius: What about ndiswrapper based wireless drivers?
<jthomas> mille if it says its a writer, it should work I would think.
<mille> ok well thank you for all your help
<jthomas> mille: sorry i couldn't solve it.  i am no expert, by any means :)
<iss_student> Also is it possible to connect to multiple wireless access points in Kubuntu. Not at the same time of course but say work and home and school?
<ardchoille> Lars_G: It's not a matter of me "letting" you, I don't own the channel. But, I won't break the rules.
<mille> I understand.
<mille> thanks
<Lars_G> Ok
<Lars_G> Hey when I insert a removable media in feisty, under kde. it auto mounts it (using pmount I beleive), I'd like for it not to be automounted. Any ideas how to change that?
<jthomas> Lars_G: you have to somehow get to the Configure screen of the KDE control module; maybe by inserting a CD or DVD.  Then hit [configure] and you can change what KDE does for all media
<folkert> Hi @ all :-) i love your Linux ;)
<Lars_G> jthomas: thanks a lot.
<jthomas> Lars_G: no prob.  Figure it out?
<Riddell> folkert: great
<Cenariu1> hmm
<Lars_G> jthomas: btw wouldn't that be accessible in some category on kcontrol? by running kcontrol by hand?
<jthomas> not sure
<Cenariu1> i like it too .. itś starts to look nice
<ardchoille> Lars_G: Open kcontrol
<ardchoille> Lars_G: Peripherals > Storage Media
<Cenariu1> but anyway ... i could not install any drivers for my sound device :P and i got installed wine package
<garik1> How to synchronize some data every hour between pc and notebook?
<kWiJiBo> now i simply tried to change the temp folder with "-is:tempdir /home/<usrname> -> but error "command not found"
<ardchoille> garik1: use rsync in a cronjob
<kWiJiBo> im a absolute linux newbie btw
<jthomas> Cenariu1: Linux drivers are, generally, build in.  And they certainly don't come on a CD from the vendor! :(
<ardchoille> Cenariu1: The stuff that install via wine is installed in your home directory, not the system. You're not going to be able to successfully install drivers like that.
<Ben_Cs> hello
<kWiJiBo> now i simply tried to change the temp folder with "-is:tempdir /home/<usrname> -> but then error "command not found" appears
<ardchoille> kWiJiBo: which comand are you using?
<kWiJiBo> -is:tempdir
<ardchoille> kWiJiBo: That's not a valid command. Are you trying to rename the folder?
<Ben_Cs> i installed ssh package which installed openssh-client and openssh-server. but when i do: ssh localhost   ,the cursor moves to next blank line and just prints what i type but does nothing. please help
<kWiJiBo> yes
<Ben_Cs> i don't get even a login request
<fixio> ciao
<ardchoille> kWiJiBo: mv 'old_name' 'new_name'  (without quotes)
<kWiJiBo> i tried to install javadk, then an error appears that idont have enoigh freespace in the tempdir
<kWiJiBo> so it told me, type -is:tempdir to change the temp folder
<Cenariu1> ubuntu really rocks :d
<sehe> ardchoille: or perhaps with quotes depending on the filenames and the shell in use
<flo> I want to install kubutu on a laptop that currently runs suse. The Problem: can't boot from cdrom/usb andno floppy. Any way to start the kubuntu install from the running suse system ?
<kreib> bios is locked?
<jthomas> flo, you cannot boot from the disk?  hmmm...
<Ben_Cs> no one here knows about ssh?!
<jthomas> Ben_Cs: sure whats up?
<kreib> what about it?
<Ben_Cs> jthomas: i installed ssh package. when i CLI: ssh localhost, i don't get login request, as if nothing happens
<jthomas> Ben_Cs: is your sshd running, to answer the ssh request?
<Ben_Cs> jthomas: how do i check?
<jthomas> run at a cli: "ps -auwx |grep sshd"
<jthomas> does it retunr a line about /usr/sbin/sshd ?
<Ben_Cs> jthomas: yes
<jthomas> hmmm
<Ben_Cs> jthomas: it's a line for root
<jthomas> sure, root will run the service
<jthomas> thats normal
<Ben_Cs> jthomas: so y do i get a blank line then?
<Ben_Cs> jthomas: should i try reinstall?
<jthomas> Ben_Cs: i wouldn't think so
<jthomas> Ben_Cs: try: "sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart" [enter] then try it
<jthomas> Ben_Cs: have you set up a firewall on that perhaps?
<X314Z159> hey.. if I plugin another harddrive, how do I find it? (its fat32)
<jthomas> Ben_Cs: I am running Debian but it worked for me
<Ben_Cs> jthomas: sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<jthomas> ??
<Ben_Cs> jthomas: don't think i have a firewall
<flo> jthomas: any ideas ?
<jthomas> try it again just as /etc/init.d/ssh i guess
<Ben_Cs> jthomas: i get OK but still same result on connecting
<CPrompt^> flo : why can't you boot from cd?
<jthomas> flo, about the laptop?  not really... maybe a network install? (painful)  or take the drive out, put it into another system, do the basic install there, and then do the first boot on the main laptop?
<jthomas> flo, can you boot from USB, like an external CD?
<jthomas> Ben_Cs: try 'ssh 127.0.0.1' instead of 'ssh localhost' ?
<CPrompt^> Ben_C's : why are you trying to ssh into the machine you are on?
<ygi> Hall zusammen :)
<Leopard> CPrompt^ : i know a use for doing that
 * sea4ever will be right back!
<ygi> Kann mir wer verraten, wo ich ne bruachbare Hilfe finde, wenn Kubuntu beim Start immer die Soundkarten (2) vertauscht ? ?
<CPrompt^> Leopard : good...I really see no reason for that but...OK
<Leopard> i ssh into my own vmware to run apps linux apps through X11 forwarding with xming and putty
<Leopard> :)
<Leopard> i dunno why
<genii> !de | ygi
<ubotu> ygi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Leopard> i just wanted to try it
<Leopard> hehe
<slimjimflim> it seems like i installed avahi as a dependency while apt-getting postfix.  avahi, however, has taken over my ip configuration.  how can i get control back?
<atlfalcons866> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<ygi> Thanks ubotu
<atlfalcons866> will kde4 be in hardy?
<Ben_Cs> CPrompt^: just to test that ssh works
<Leopard> Ben_Cs : the journey is the destination
<Leopard> :)
<Leopard> deep huh :0
<Leopard> (C++)^2 is deep
<Leopard> :)
<Ben_Cs> Leopard: not funny. i need a working ssh server
<Leopard> you said just testing
<Leopard> hence just
<Leopard> need is dependency
<ardchoille> sehe: Good point
<Doctor_Nick> will gutsy be released AT midnight or after
<Leopard> Doctor_Nick : that depends on the timezone you are in dont forget its a global product
<sehe> ardchoille: hehe ages ago but still - cheers
<Doctor_Nick> ok, midnight at gmt or midnight at est or what :P
<flo> jthomas: no can't boot from anything but hdd (and since it is 2.5" i cant put it into another pc - now)
<Leopard> Doctor_Nick : it matters
<Doctor_Nick> thats what im asking
<flo> CPrompt^: It's an old notebook that doesn't support booting from anything but hdd
<Leopard> timezone is the crux for your question
<genii> What timezone is New Zealand in??
<Leopard> gmt+10' ish
<sehe> Doctor_Nick: if in doubt - just assume 'way' after midnight. You'll be safe
<Leopard> my best guess
<Leopard> similar to australia i reckon
<genii> Hmm. Since main ubuntu security site is in NZ
<Karti> Hi all, just a quick question - does anyone know is the new Kubuntu 64Bit will have flash in Konqueror?
<emilsedgh> Karti: Flash has no 64bit version (afaik), you could try Gnash...
<Ashborn> hi all
<Leopard> i love you emilsedgh :)
<Leopard> emilsedgh : my parents are flowerpowers
<Leopard> :)
<emilsedgh> Leopard: :P thanks!
<Karti> emilsedgh: Thanks, tried that but as with most beginners when it didnt work I went back to 32 bit Firefox ;)
<Leopard> haha
<Leopard> emilsedgh : i said the samething to a windows moderator on a daily base he went so mad that he banned for 12 days ;/
<emilsedgh> Karti: which version you tried? 0.8.1 is much better than 0.8
<Loquelvi2> hi
<emilsedgh> so he was a real mad guy Leopard
<Karti> emilsedgh: It was about 6 weeks ago, and I just did the one from the normal repository
<Leopard> emilsedgh : yep he uses windows :o
<tom__> f
<emilsedgh> Leopard: windows? 100% mad..needs hospital :P
<Leopard> yeah well i use windows for games
<Leopard> not for work
<Leopard> he uses it for work as a sysadmin
<Leopard> its funny to say you love someone over IRC and see how people react they usually do react that says a lot
<Leopard> some take it as harrasment
<Leopard> some take it as a joke
<Leopard> but they always respond :P
<Leopard> emilsedgh : is ubotu fixed yet i was playing with him
<xenol> plz anyone can tell me how can i enable konsole to start with the theme i want and not that classic black?
<Leopard> uboto
<Leopard> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Leopard> cool :)
<emilsedgh> yaaa, his alive
<administrator> i have a wifi card netgear
<jthomas> what is a good kicker applet or systray app for network load monitoring?
<administrator> how can i get it to work?
<Leopard> see emilsedgh me talking to ubotu: http://i23.tinypic.com/3320x0w.png
<administrator> how can i get my wifi netgear card to work?
<administrator> latest version of kubuntu
<jthomas> latest being 7.04?  or tomoorows release of 7.10?
<emilsedgh> !wifi | administrator
<ubotu> administrator: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<emilsedgh> Leopard: is this Kopete?! :D
<Leopard> no :( i wish it was
<Leopard> i am on WIndows its a miranda mod
<Ben_Cs> y oh y won't the ssh work?!!!!!!!!!!
<Leopard> can you do that with Kopete?
<Leopard> gtk doesnt allow for shiny eyecandy
<MoNsTeR> hello?
<emilsedgh> Leopard: not 100%, but most of it could be done
<Leopard> oh ok i see
<administrator> how you get it so that you double click to open stuff up and not single click?
 * GoOcHiE is back
<MoNsTeR> i need help guys how do i install restricted driver for my graphics card?
<Leopard> i have to check out Kopete again havent played with it for a while
<Leopard> on kubuntu i prefer gaim/pidgin
<MoNsTeR> i need help guys how do i install restricted driver for my graphics card?
<Leopard> only werd that all these open source chat apps are so focused on commercial protocols
<francescosoft___> hello
<francescosoft___> can somebody help me pls.
<francescosoft___> dvb didn't work for me with kaffeine on ubuntu
<MoNsTeR> omg i never get help when i come here
<administrator> i keep getting this error when installing the drivers
<MoNsTeR> its like you ignore me
<administrator> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.38-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<iss_student> What is the web address for bugs in ubuntu again?
<Minataku> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Minataku> I figured it was something simple like that, but I wasn't sure
<administrator> i cant install the drivers
<administrator> http://pastebin.com/m21437efb
<administrator> this is the error i keep getting please someone help me
<Dr_willis> administrator,  i think for ndiswrappers you need the proper .inf file from the windows drivers
<administrator> i did download them
<administrator> the two files
<administrator> from the website
<Dr_willis> then you need to put them in the proper place , or some how expilictly tell them what ones to use i guess. I dont use ndiswarppera  so cant help more then thatn
<Dr_willis> try giving the FULL path to the .inf file or check the
<Dr_willis>  /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 174.   script and see where its looking for them at.
<blubb> is it a big difference if I do the update to new kubuntu now instead of tomorrow?
<pro__> anyway to cut down on kubuntu install?
<administrator> ok here is the new issue
<administrator> bash: cd: /home/administrator/Info/WinXP_2K: No such file or directory
<administrator> administrator@Server:~$ audo ndiswrapper -i mrv8335.inf
<administrator> bash: audo: command not found
<administrator> administrator@Server:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -i mrv8335.inf
<administrator> driver mrv8335 is already installed
<administrator> administrator@Server:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<administrator> mrv8335 : invalid driver!
<administrator> administrator@Server:~$
<administrator> administrator@Server:~$
<administrator> why is it acting up
<administrator> http://pastebin.com/m4640b4fe
<administrator> it says its installed but then says invalid driver
<genii> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<administrator> i got that pastebin
<administrator> same thing
<administrator> what i do?
<administrator> plase help
<atlfalcons866> !ops
<atlfalcons866> !op
<administrator> can someone please help me?
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<gnomefreak> ?
<gnomefreak> administrator: what?
<administrator> im having issues with a driver
<blubb> is it a big difference if I do the update to new kubuntu now instead of tomorrow?
<administrator> it says that it is installed
<gnomefreak> atlfalcons866: what?
<administrator> but it says that its invalid driver
<gnomefreak> administrator: use pastebin
<administrator> http://pastebin.com/m4640b4fe
<administrator> i did
<blendtux_> my god kubuntu gutsy is so so so so fast
<gnomefreak> Mez: i was in the middle of talking to him,
<Mez> !repeat | administrator
<ubotu> administrator: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<administrator> i did
<catter> catter hi
<CPrompt^> administrator : after you downloaded the files, did you compile them?
<administrator> i right clicked them and selected the install option
<atlfalcons866> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<X314Z159> how do I find my HD(FAT32) that i just connected.. can I find it?
<CPrompt^> administrator : so it was a .deb file?
<artur_> hallo, kann mir jemand mit meinem wlan d-link usb-stick weiterhelfen?
<administrator> yeah
<administrator> ndiswrapper-common_1.38-1ubuntu1_all.deb
<administrator> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.38-1ubuntu1_i386.d
<CPrompt^> administrator : when it went through the install, did it say that it failed because of dependencies that were unmet?
<administrator> no
<administrator> it said "unarchiving deb file
<administrator> "setting up"
<administrator> "press enter to exit"
<administrator> thats all
<clau> hello. i got a network problem after upgrade from edgy to feisty: i get an ip via dhcp, but nothing works. /etc/resolv.conf looks ok also
<CPrompt^> administrator : see if you can do "whereis ndiswrapper" from terminal
<clau> any ideas anyone?
<nathan> how can I install webmin on kubuntu?
<nathan> I have the deb package
<CPrompt^> administrator : if "whereis" command doesn't show anything, try "which ndiswrapper" and see if it comes back with anything.  Might have to use sudo.
<dectus> hei everyone
<dectus> what's the best easy editor for c++ in kubuntu ?
<CPrompt^> nathan : right click on it and choose "Install package" under Kubuntu package manager
<administrator> ok
<fdoving>  dectus kdevelop maybe?
<administrator> i did it
<administrator> now what?
<MoNsTeR> does anybody know how i install and enable the restricted driver for my graphics card?
<CPrompt^> dectus : Kate for me.  has terminal so you can run it ;)
<administrator> those are
<administrator> administrator@Server:~$ whereis ndiswrapper
<administrator> ndiswrapper: /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper /etc/ndiswrapper /usr/share/man/man8/ndiswrapper.8.gz
<dectus> thx :)
<dectus> and how to install g++ ?
<administrator> http://pastebin.com/m7b652f7d
<MoNsTeR> does anybody know how i install and enable the restricted driver for my graphics card?
<genii> administrator: Maybe check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/mrv8k    I think you need to blacklist another driver first.
<administrator> how i blacklist?
<nathan> CPrompt^: it gave me errors saying dependencies were'nt met
<genii> administrator: It tells you on the page
<administrator> yeah i have it
<clau> so, anyone? :)
<administrator> i have mrv8k
<CPrompt^> nathan : make not of what the dependecies are, and install them.  See if you can install them via adept first.  If not, have to find the packages and install them that way.
<CPrompt^> nathan : that was supposed to be "make note of the dependecies" ;)
<MoNsTeR> does anybody know how i install and enable the restricted driver for my graphics card?
<administrator> genii if i got it so i should continue to disable the driver?
<CPrompt^> administrator : have you rebooted and chose the new kernel.  If I'm not mistaking, it rebuilds the kernel and you have to reboot
<administrator> what you mean ?
<dectus> plz: how to install g++ ?
<CPrompt^> dectus : there's quite a bit that you need to install to compile c++ programs.  I think there's kde-devel packages and some others.  Need, autoconfig, automake, and a couple others.  Away from my home computer ATM
<truth> Has anyone has any problems upgrading to 7.10 ?
<nathan> CPrompt^: thanks that worked!
<CPrompt^> nathan : glad I helped someone  LOL
<dectus> thanks
<bwayne> 40960 MB = 40 GB or have I gone stupid yet again?
<MoNsTeR> does anybody know how i install and enable the restricted driver for my graphics card?
<CPrompt^> dectus : build-essentials is something you need as well
<CPrompt^> MoNsTeR : what kind of card?
<administrator> http://pastebin.com/m6318f263
<dromer> hey all, I'm having trouble getting a 2nd hd to work on my pIII 800mhz, I have Kubuntu Feisty installed on the primary hd (set as master), which alone boots normally, the new hd is on the same IDE set as slave, but when it's hooked-on the boot-process get's interupted and I get: BusyBox  /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off   (initramfs)_   also, tty1 shows some output which ends with 'Target Filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init/'
<administrator> why is this happening? http://pastebin.com/m6318f263
<CPrompt^> administrator : have you rebooted?
<MoNsTeR> does anybody know how i install and enable the restricted driver for my graphics card?
<administrator> no one sec
<administrator> will that actually help?
<MoNsTeR> !resticted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resticted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MoNsTeR> !restricted drivers
<CPrompt^> MoNsTeR : i asked...what kind of card is it???
<genii> administrator: sorry for lag, work called me away. I would recommend to follow the instructions on that site i gave you, and see if it helps. If not, then please report back here once more.
<administrator> i did
<administrator> cprompt says i need reboot
<bwayne> MoNsTeR: open the Control Center and search for "restricted".
<administrator> will do that and see what happens
<MoNsTeR> CPrompt^: its ati but i didnt see that you asked sorry
<MoNsTeR> bwayne: where?
<bwayne> MoNsTeR: it's under System Administration in the Control Center.
<CPrompt^> MoNsTeR : could have been me :)  Just want to let you know :)  Try Envy.  It will install the drivers and configure x.org for you :)  What ATI card is it?
<MoNsTeR> 9550
<MoNsTeR> CPrompt^: its a ati 9550
<dectus> thanks, build-essential seems to work :)
<clau> so, anyone? (sorry for repeatedly asking, but I had some lag and maybe i missed out smtg)
<blubb> how can I get language stuff for kde? like correction in kmail? aspell seems to be installed
<MoNsTeR> bwayne: i dont see system administration
<emilsedgh> blubb: go to adept manager and find suitable aspell dictionary (for example aspell-en_
<administrator> ok lets see
<CPrompt^> MoNsTeR : check this page out. http://albertomilone.com/  That's the program that will install the drivers and configure x.org for you :)
<administrator> no it didnt work
<administrator> genii
<MoNsTeR> CPrompt^: but im not sure that i want that i rather use what kubuntu has already
<bwayne> MoNsTeR:  it's in the KDE Control Center.
<CPrompt^> MoNsTeR : thought your question was "how to install restricted drivers".
<CPrompt^> MoNsTeR : follow bwayne
<MoNsTeR> bwayne: i know that but under advanced it has system administration but no system administration
<administrator> what do i do now it refuses to work?
<gorf_> hi, i installed kubuntu , i got geforce fx5200 ( 2output) and one via/sg3 unichrome. i connected 2 monitors out of fx5200.when i try to enable 2nd monitor, system ask for xserver to restart, it kinda does to the grey screen with moving mouse :how to get out?).anybody could help start 2nd monitor?
<MoNsTeR> i have disk @ filesystems
<MoNsTeR> &
<MoNsTeR> system services
<MoNsTeR> login manager
<MoNsTeR> window applications
<bwayne> MoNsTeR: ah.  what version Kubuntu are you using?
<gorf_> 7.1gibbons
<MoNsTeR> bwayne: feisty fawn?
<MoNsTeR> bwayne: or what number
<gorf_> sorry
<MoNsTeR> bwayne: im going to install kubuntu first i just wanted to know how to enable it and i found out how
<bwayne> MoNsTeR: with gutsy gibbon, the Restricted Drivers Manager should have notified you on first boot that you could be using a proprietary driver.  If that's not working, then something may be wrong with your installation.
<bwayne> MoNsTeR: don't worry.  Let Gutsy lead the way.
<MoNsTeR> bwayne: i dont have gutsy gibbon
<bwayne> MoNsTeR: why not?  :-)
<iss_student> I'm getting a error when I try to access a usb hard drive after it is plugged in and recognized
<MoNsTeR> bwayne: its not out yet
<MoNsTeR> bwayne: not stable
<bwayne> MoNsTeR: don't act crazy.
<bwayne> MoNsTeR: this is the most stable Ubuntu I've used so far.
<bwayne> iss_student: what's the error?
<MoNsTeR> bwayne: im sure its stable but its really bloated and slow
<CPrompt^> MoNsTeR : gutsy comes out tomorrow.  it'll be stable ;)
<iss_student> The error is hal-storeage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000. Does anybody know how to fix this
<bwayne> MoNsTeR: sure, if you're on crack.
<administrator> CPrompt^ the reboot didnt help
<MoNsTeR> bwayne: lol
<MoNsTeR> bwayne: how long are you going to be here
<bwayne> MoNsTeR:  gutsy boots much faster than feisty ever did here.
<CPrompt^> administrator : not sure then.  Not an expert on wifi.  It doesn't seem that the install of the drivers took correctly though
<MoNsTeR> bwayne: so you can take me through the update process
<bwayne> it's weird, Kubuntu doesn't even feel like Ubuntu.
<iss_student> gutsy works great although there are still a few problems
<Angelus> hi
<MoNsTeR> iss_student: what problems?
<bwayne> MoNsTeR: nope.  I have to leave in a moment to tutor pre-Calculus.
<administrator> crap
<administrator> isnt there an auto program
<MoNsTeR> bwayne: ok
<Angelus> i setted an LVM , and only LILO was avaiable to install . why? :S
<administrator> that can detect all your hardware and automatically set it up for you?
<administrator> will that be in gutsy?
<bwayne> could someone just make me feel better and say "yes, 40960MB is equal to 40 GB"?
<administrator> cprompt^: how i dump all the drivers that i recently installed
<iss_student> Ok bwayne 40960 is 40 GB
<administrator> including the .deb files?
<bwayne> iss_student: thank you!
<bwayne> stinking cfdisk!
<CPrompt^> bwayne : yes...that's right.  Feel better :p
<administrator> cPrompty^ you know how to uninstall the drivers?
<administrator> can you tell me that url again?
<CPrompt^> administrator : not sure
<MoNsTeR> iss_student: dude thats why im not upgrading til its stable cause i have a usb that i use every day and i use kopete and super karamba alot too
<administrator> can you give me that url again CPrompt^?
<CPrompt^> administrator : URL to what?
<bwayne> exit
<genii> back
<CPrompt^> administrator : I think that was genii there that gave you the URL
<administrator> oh yeah
<administrator> genii: you about?
<genii> administrator: Yes, just returned :)
<genii> administrator: this is it i think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/mrv8k
<administrator> ok
<administrator> thanks genii
<administrator> genii: i get this issue with the scan http://pastebin.com/m3137e7f8
<genii> administrator: OK, reading
<MoNsTeR> iss_student: i dont have flashdrives
<genii> administrator: About that i don't have any immediate ideas
<MoNsTeR> iss_student: it wont let me pvt message you back
<administrator> :(
<Angelus> why didn't kubuntu tell me to install grub ? :S
<administrator> ok
<Angelus> i setted up an LVM partition , maybe thats why?
<MoNsTeR> Angelus: it does automatically
<administrator> genii: what i do now since i uninstalled and reinstalled taht driver
<administrator> mrv8k that is
<Angelus> MoNsTeR: not this time, it installed lilo, is it because i used an LVM partition?
<genii> administrator: Did you do the blacklisting part of the instructions?
<MoNsTeR> Angelus: lilo isnt that bad
<administrator> yes
<genii> administrator: OK. Please tell me if command:  lsmod |grep mrv8335     shows anything
<Angelus> i know that it aint bad MoNsTeR  just wantedto know the reason , im a curious boy :p
<iss_student> What program do I run to set permissions on a NTFS device
<genii> administrator: If more than 3 lines please use pastebin website, otherwise here is OK
<administrator> ok one sec
<administrator> genii: no it does not
<Angelus> so MoNsTeR  the reason why it installed lilo is because i used LVM ?
<MoNsTeR> iss_student: its called ntfs navigation tool i think
<Dr_willis> also its best to paste stuff thats usefull. :) not just the generic error messages
<MoNsTeR> Angelus: im sure thats the reason ive never used lvm install
<administrator> genii: is it good or bad if it doesnt show anything?
<genii> administrator: OK. try then:     sudo modprobe mrv8335
<administrator> ok
<Angelus> MoNsTeR:  i heard for grub to be supported on LVM, there must be a seperate boot partition
<genii> administrator: Then again with the    lsmod|grep mrv8335
<Dr_willis> I think Angelus  is right.
<administrator> FATAL: Module mrv8335 not found.
 * GoOcHiE is back
<Dr_willis> a normal /boot partition, then the rest can be on the lvm
<Dr_willis> i think. :)
<administrator> genii:  FATAL: Module mrv8335 not found.
<administrator> i get that error
 * ScorpKing waves...
<administrator> genii: and the other command still shows nothing
<MoNsTeR> Angelus: do you have 2 harddrives
<Angelus> Dr_willis: in that case LVM would be useless for me cause i would still have more then one linux partition on my hard driver :p
<Angelus> MoNsTeR:  no,only one
<Dr_willis> I dont use lvm. :) so what do i know.. heh..
<Dr_willis> just what i read/hear in here.
<Angelus> i find it cool
<Angelus> its the first time trying it
<genii> administrator: Yes, i see. I forget if ndiswrapper makes a regular driver which can be loaded with modprobe. Perhaps then try instead the way from previously, : sudo ndiswrapper -i mrv8335.inf      (when in the dir to which you unzipped that file)
<MoNsTeR> Angelus: whats different on lvm
<administrator> genii: should i blacklist before installation?
<Angelus> MoNsTeR: just to have linux swap and linux partition in one partition , (or more if you use more,) and i also heard its more easy to resize/move partitions on it
<genii> administrator: If you did this previously the blacklisted driver should still be blacklisted. so no
<administrator> genii: http://pastebin.com/m3f3f1fe2
<administrator> i get this error
<genii> administrator: Reading
<genii> administrator: After that last line is nothing... did it just come back to command prompt?
<administrator> yes
<administrator> genii: yes
<genii> administrator: OK. Perhaps try then this: sudo ndiswrapper -e mrv8335 ; sudo ndiswrapper -i mrv8335.inf ; sudo ndiswrapper -l
<LiL-joN> does anybody know how to install restricted driver?
<Dr_willis> !find restricted-manager
<ubotu> Found: restricted-manager
<genii> administrator: If it successfully unloads the old one, reloads the new one then list it is in there, do:   sudo ndiswrapper -m
<Dr_willis> !info  restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Dr_willis> LiL-joN,  you mean that?
<sea4ever> Does anyone in here know Mandriva?
<administrator> genii: http://pastebin.com/m6ddbc5a7
<genii> administrator: The -m  one is supposed to make a wlan0 entry which will run upon boot
<LiL-joN> Dr_willis: yeah
<administrator> genii: so i should reboot the box?
<Dr_willis> LiL-joN,  fire up the package manager, serch, click, install. :)
<sea4ever> How can I make a Mandriva linux PC auto login on start up?
<Dr_willis> sea4ever,  that would be a KDM/gdm setting/option.
<feierfox> what is a recommented DVD-transcoding tool?
<feierfox> AVI to DVD
<sayers> feierfox: I have the same problem
<WaltzingAlong> any plans to change the names from ubuntu and kubuntu to ubuntu with gnome and ubuntu with kde, or some such thing?
<genii> administrator: Well, normally not neccesary. but in this case I would say yes, to re-initialise the entire networking system
<WaltzingAlong> !info devede | feierfox
<ubotu> feierfox: devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.9-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 449 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<Dr_willis> WaltzingAlong,  i doubt it. :)
<administrator> genii: you mean re-install kubuntu entirely?
<sayers> WaltzingAlong: that doesnt work really..
<_spanner_> sea4ever: open kcontrol, under the "system administration" category choose "login manager". It's in the "convenience" tab
 * Dr_willis has Ubuntu-with-gnome-with-kde-with-xfce-with-matchbox-with-jwm-with-others
<genii> administrator: No. During boot the computer now should hopefully properly make the wlan0 device using the ndiswrapper
<bjwebb> is 'fsck -f /dev/sd....' the best command o use to scan a removable disk
<administrator> ok
<administrator> genii: i already tried a reboot and it didn't work
<truth> when im doing the upgrade to 7.10 from 7.04 during the upgrade process, i get an error in the update, something about automatix
<genii> administrator: does command: lsmod|grep ndiswrapper        produce a result? Just yes or no is sufficient, to know if it is being loaded
<Dr_willis> truth,  you used automatix? that an often break upgrades...
<administrator> yes
<administrator> genii: yes
<Dr_willis> Now ya one of the reasons people in here say dont use automatix.
<Dr_willis> Might want to check in #automatix , or pastebin the error and perhaps someone will have a idea as to what to do.
<bjwebb> is 'fsck -f /dev/sd....' the best command o use to scan a removable disk?
<genii> administrator: OK. so now, do: ifconfig        and tell me if device wlan0 appears in the list of network devices
<administrator> kk
<Dr_willis> bjwebb,  j IS there another command? i dont know of any.
<Dr_willis> that will check the filesystem..    :)
<administrator> genii: http://pastebin.com/m725e9610 not sure
<genii> reading
<bjwebb> Dr_willis: i dunno, thats why im asking :D
<truth> it's uninstalled now, and i still get the rror
<lee986321> say any one have an idea where that restricted driver is at in feisty?
<lee986321> in kubuntu?
<genii> work,AFK a couple
<administrator> genii: what i do?]
<lee986321> hello?
<lee986321> any one home lol
<ded1> lee986321:  try restr<tab> in colsone
<lee986321> eoh ok
<lee986321> eh im in festy fawn
<lee986321> whats a cosone?
<LiL-joN> hey everybody i just finished installing kubuntu ill be right back
<administrator> genii: where did you go?
<lee986321> eh colsone?
<ded1> console :)
<lee986321> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<mpa> i just installed kooldock, but i cant find it in the menu
<lee986321> eh she ent to work
<The_Machine> i'm having a hard time restoring grub from a live cd (kubuntu 7.10 beta)
<The_Machine> could someone help me?
<lee986321> wre's he restricted driver hiding at?
<The_Machine> i have followed the directions here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24113&highlight=grub+restore&page=2
<The_Machine> but it isn't wrking so well
<Ben_Cs> still having the ssh server problem. didn't have it when run ssh from kubuntu gutsy beta cd. the problem is that when i "ssh localhost" i get nothing. no login, nothing. as if the prog hanges in terminal  any ideas?
<mpa> i just installed kooldock, but i cant find it in the menu
<lee986321> ben do you hasve a second hdd?
<genii> back
<Ben_Cs> lee986321: no
<Ben_Cs> lee986321: y?
<genii> administrator: I'm at work so once in a while i need to go away from the computer when they need me, etc
<lee986321> well maybe i t can work with the disk...though not sure
<lee986321> there is a back up taht is automaticaly made
<administrator> genii: ok didnt know
<Ben_Cs> lee986321: from livecd ssh works fine
<genii> administrator: Ok, read the paste. your wlan0 device is not being set up
<woundedfawx> !dban
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dban - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> administrator: Please pastebin the contents of your file /etc/network/interfaces
<sub[t]rnl> mpa: do an alt+f2 then kooldock
<administrator> genii: how i do that
<lee986321> yeah, waht I am saying is that if your trying to restore the grub try when using the  lice cd    sudo nano /ect/x11/org.conf
<mpa> wont work
<lee986321> oh wait never mind thats for the vid issue
<genii> administrator: kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces                   then it will open in the editor. you can copy it from there. Keep it open after in case we need to adjust it
<sub[t]rnl> mpa: how did you install kooldock?
<lee986321>  hmm can some one tell me where that natoriouse restricetd driver is hiding at?
<administrator> genii: http://pastebin.com/m1b186fb3
<genii> administrator: Ok, reading
<setforfaen> hello everyone. my knetworkmanager somehow decided to go into "manual wireless mode" forever. I'm unable to do a simple site survey... so my question is how can I reset all network settings to default?
<genii> administrator: LOL. OK, for that command, do first alt-f2    then type it in there to run it
<administrator> genii: ok
<cbo> hello all. the power manager applet is loaded but no info about battery charge is given, what could i do?
<administrator> genii: http://pastebin.com/m7d5978af
<setforfaen> hello everyone. my knetworkmanager somehow decided to go into "manual wireless mode" forever. I'm unable to do a simple site survey... so my question is how can I reset all network settings to default?
<Vermux> How do I quit BC ?
<Vermux> does anyone know how to quit bc in shell?
<setforfaen> init 0 ?
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: the easiest i think will be to edit /etc/network/interfaces
<setforfaen> ScorpKing: will that reset knetworkmanager to default settings, where I can do a simple site survey?
<genii> administrator: OK, you have 1 wired adapter and 1 wireless actuallly in there?
<administrator> yes
<The_Machine> need help with grub reinstallatino PLEASE
<cbo> Vermux: quit
<The_Machine> i'm in the live CD, at grub menu
<The_Machine> my HDD is at /media/sda1
<ScorpKing> !grub The_Machine
<administrator> genii: yes
<Vermux> cbo: haleluya
 * The_Machine waits to get !grub'd
<The_Machine> !grub
<genii> administrator: OK, remove the entries for eth1,eth2 and for ath0.
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ScorpKing> lol.
<sebastian^> hehe
<sebastian^> :)
<administrator> genii: how i do that? :p
<cbo> Vermux: always try Control-C when dont know how to exit a program
<The_Machine> ScorpKing, i have a problem with those instructions
<The_Machine> i tried them already and they didn't work
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: if you remove all the changes that got made in interfaces knetworkmanager will be back to default.
<The_Machine> i believe that's because it's because of how my hdd is mounted in the live CD or something (?)
<genii> administrator: If you have the file still open, just use the editor to put a # in front of those lines. then save.
<Vermux> cbo: thanks for the advice
<administrator> genii: all the lines?
<ScorpKing> The_Machine: i have no idea. grub is one thing i never played with. :P
<administrator> genii: ok
<cbo> Vermux: you're wellcome
 * The_Machine would really like to both fix this and learn this
<genii> administrator: Just put a # in front of the entries for eth1 eth2 and ath0. For the others just leave them as is
<The_Machine> anyone who can help me with restoring grub?  (without typing !grub The_Machine ?)
<administrator> geni: done
<administrator> genii: done
<The_Machine> ScorpKing, man, thanks a lot for trying, I appreciate it :)
<Hatl> hi! if i execute "kwrite" as root i get the following error: "kwrite: cannot connect to X server" what's the problem?
<genii> administrator. by those entries i mean the line with that name and the line right below
<administrator> genii: done
<sub[t]rnl> Hatl: try not running it as root
<genii> administrator: Ok, good. 1 minute , i need to look up something about ndiswrapper. Will be back. you can close the editor if you like
<Hatl> but i want to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst using kwrite
<sub[t]rnl> Hatl: sudo kwrite /boot/grub/menu.1st
<Hatl> i want to start it using a root shell (opened with "su -")
<ScorpKing> The_Machine: np. one day i'll take a look at one of the install scripts like Puppy linux's installer. it's in there. :0
<Hatl> cause i dont want to start every command with sudo :)
<The_Machine> hmm
<sub[t]rnl> hat1: you are starting it as root, but if you want to start it from a root shell, you'll need to have your xserver started with the root account, not recommended
<cbo> Hatl: kdesu
<The_Machine> this is really frustrating
<Hatl> i also dont want to start every command using kdesu :)
<cbo> Hatl: setuid
<genii> administrator: OK, back. Please try now the command: ifup wlan0
<Hatl> cbo: you mean i should set the uid of my user to 0?
<genii> administrator: You may need sudo in front of that, my bad
<setforfaen> ScorpKing: doing a "mv interfaces interfaces.bak" and a restart of knetwork app did no change
<cbo> Hatl: you could do a script setuid root
<setforfaen> and I fail to see what the interfaces config file would do for wireless
<administrator> genii: how? sudo# or #sudo
<Hatl> i just want to start X applications using a shell started with "su -"
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: pastebin your interfaces file
<sash_> hey guys, does anyone know how to patch WiFi on ThinkPad 40 for packet injection?
<Hatl> i tried "xhost +" but didnt work
<setforfaen> ScorpKing: http://pastebin.ca/740315
<ScorpKing> USEFULL Info - knetworkmanager seems to hang when connection to secured wireless networks. use Wifi-radar to get pats that. :D
<ScorpKing> getting stuck at 28% that is.
<genii> administrator: sudo ifup wlan0
<The_Machine> how do i start kubuntu without the "Kubuntu" gui at startup?   anyone?
<genii> administrator: If that command completes without errors, then please pastebin the results of command:   ifconfig      again
<administrator> genii: i get errors
<administrator> genii: how do i place sudo in front of #?
<genii> The_Machine: For one time only hit ESC at grub, edit default kernel line to remove splash line
<Hatl> The_Machine: you can edit the start screen with kcontrol
<The_Machine> thanks guys!
<administrator> genii: http://pastebin.com/m67392d42
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40985/ make it look like that.
<Hatl> if i execute "kwrite" as root (su -) i get the following error: "kwrite: cannot connect to X server", what's the problem?
<ScorpKing> sash_: i think there is a guide on ubuntudocs for that.
<ScorpKing> Hatl: let me get the link for that. one sec
<genii> administrator: Well I'm pretty much out of immediate ideas then right now
<administrator> genii: you never told how i put sudo in front of #
<administrator> genii: do i still need to do that? cause i didnt do it yet
<Vermux> how do I display a content of a file in shell? cat doesnt work
<ScorpKing> Hatl: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7964.0;topicseen
<bobesponja> hi
<setforfaen> ScorpKing: how do I re-read all network settings, so that the new interfaces file is read, and knetwork applet starts working?
<bobesponja> are there dolphin kde4 packages? I can't find them
<genii> administrator: when you ask about how to put sudo in front of # it is a confusing question. the # of the command prompt? If you have a # instead of a $ as command prompt you are on as root
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sub[t]rnl> bobesponja: dolphin comes with the gutsy release, so I know they're out there
<administrator> genii: here is one of the lines "#auto eth1" how should it look with the sudo?
<bobesponja> sub[t]rnl: I'm running on gutsy actually, latest
<Vermux> cbo: how do I display the content of a file in shell? cat doesnt work!
<genii> administrator: no, the sudo command of "sudo ifup wlan0" does NOT go in the file. It is to be typed at the console only.
<sub[t]rnl> bobesponja: dolphin file manager is in start->system
<cbo> cat should work
<bobesponja> sub[t]rnl: yes but I'm looking for the kde4 version
<cbo> Vermux: cat should work
<administrator> genii: im not talking about the sudo ifup wlna0" im talking about that kate notepad that opened up and you told me to put # in front of specified lines remember?
<ScorpKing> cbo: on my box i have the same problem with cat sometimes
<sub[t]rnl> I thought dolphin -was- the kde4 version, its a sampler of the upcoming kde4
<bobesponja> Vermux: maybe you don't have permissions, try with sudo cat file
<administrator> genii: then you said to place sudo in front and that confused me
<genii> administrator: Yes, but it has nothing at all to do with sudo
<bobesponja> sub[t]rnl: nope, it's the buggy kde3 version that comes with gutsy
<setforfaen> ScorpKing: The problem is still persistant. I don't have any problems getting the interfaces to work properly. The problem is that it won't list the wireless networks (I've made sure that the wireless switch is on, and all typical errors are non existant). It will only let me configure wireless networks manually, with no wpa support
<Hatl> ScorpKing: this link doesn't solve my problem. its about an error while starting the X server
<genii> administrator: when i said to place sudo in front, that was referring to when i instructed you to only type: ifup wlan0       instead of:  sudo ifup wlan0
<administrator> oh i see
<administrator> ok
<administrator> genii: that tutorial that i followed, is that one outdated?
<cbo> ScorpKing: what do you get instead the contents of the file?
<Vermux> bobesponja: it doesnt work
<genii> administrator: No, that tutorial is fairly current, although originally would have been for 6.06 (Dapper) ubuntu. Still apliccable however
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me with changing one panel but not the other one
<sub[t]rnl> Hatl: the xserver belongs to the user that started it.  You can start an xserver as root, and then root will be able to connect to the display, or you can just simply do "kdesu kwrite" to edit files with kwrite as root
<genii> bah typos
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: install wifi-radar and try it. knetworkmanager does have a few bugs regarding wireless.
 * genii searches for his next sip of coffee
<sub[t]rnl> Hatl: it was done this way for a reason
<Vermux> bobesponja: when I open it from home folder in the desktop it works
<administrator> genii: then why didnt it function for me properly?
<ScorpKing> Hatl: can you pastebin the error you get?
<Hatl> kwrite: cannot connect to X server
<ScorpKing> cbo: it's working now.
<genii> administrator: That is what we are trying to discover :)
<ScorpKing> Hatl: do you run as a normal user or root?
<sub[t]rnl> Hat1: don't run it from a root shell within a user started xserver... pretty simple
<Hatl> as root, "su - " and then "kwrite"
<Vermux> bobesponja: other file I can c, but this kwrite file I cannot c
<ScorpKing> Hatl: use kdesu kate instead
<Hatl> i start one konsole as root and i want to start X applications from there
<ScorpKing> Hatl: or kwrite
<administrator> genii: would you recommend that i re-install kubuntu then?
<genii> administrator: please pastebin contents of file: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Hatl> its not just about kwrite, i want to start different X applications using a root shell
<Hatl> because i dont want to use sudo or kdeu all the time :)
<ScorpKing> Hatl: that won't work. put kdesu in front before you start an app. like kdesu kwrite. that will start it as root.
<sub[t]rnl> Hatl: if you want to start applications as root, then create an icon, and add in "kdesu" before the application command.
<cbo> Hatl: xnest
<genii> administrator: No, i would not recomment a reinstall of the operating system. If this issue is occuring now the odds of a reinstall automatically somehow making it disappear are not good
<Hatl> ScorpKing: it works (on my gentoo installation :) )
<ScorpKing> Hatl: i think *ubuntu have disabled that.
<Vermux> nobody knows why cat cannot display kwrite file?
<setforfaen> Isn't there a way to just reset ALL settings that has with knetworkapplet to do
<setforfaen> and wireless
<setforfaen> heh
<cbo> Vemux: what do you get instead file content
<Hatl> ScorpKing: its possible to enable it but i dont know how
<cbo> Vermux: what do you get instead file content
<genii> administrator: remember for opening config files and so on, alt-f2 then:   kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist          (in this case)
<tzanger> evening everyone
<setforfaen> wifi-radar came off as buggy to me... couldn't edit a profile in it
<Hatl> ScorpKing: i tried "xhost +" but it doesnt work
<Vermux> cbo: >
<cbo> Vermux: and the command you enter?
<tzanger> I've got a strange printing problem...  the printer works with cups attached to the commputer.  I have added it to my kubuntu box as a remote cups printer, and cups (on the computer with the printer) is set up to accept connections
<genii> administrator: Keep the file open after the copy/paste to pastebin site. we may need to edit
<Vermux> cat FileName
<tzanger> I can submit a job but they are always held, and if I use wireshark to look at the ipp traffic, the cups server I'm trying to print to spits back "no file?!"
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: if knetworkmanager don't get dhcp from the wireless router it won't work. a lot of people have problems with knetworkmanager and wireless. i use wireless myself. :P try to connect manually to a network.
<Hatl> cbo: xnest isnt what i want. its just a stupid config file entry i need :)
<Vermux> cbo: cat FileName
<administrator> genii: what file?
<administrator> brb genii
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: you have to start wifi-radar as root.
<genii> administrator: alt-f2 then:   kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<genii> administrator: so the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   is the one i'm speaking of
<cbo> Vermux: strange...
<setforfaen> ScorpKing: You are misunderstanding... The problem is not related to DHCP or IP configuration on the interface. The problem is related to knetworkmanager being unable to do a simple site survey. It did it before. I don't see any options in the settings where I can put on site survey. It just says "manual settings" where the ssid's where before
<setforfaen> I can connect to a wireless network by manually editing it
<Vermux> cbo: I also tried sudo cat FileName
<genii> AFK, need coffee
<setforfaen> I did start wifi radar as root - but, as I said, I couldn't edit the profiles
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: lol. i see.
<cbo> Vermux: less FileName
<Hatl> DISPLAY=:0 and xhost +localhost did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Vermux> cbo: what is less?
<Hatl> DISPLAY=:0 and "xhost +localhost" did it :)
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: looking for a solution...
<BonBonTheJon> In gutsy, when I try opening kopete, it crashes. Any others confirm?
<cbo> Hatl: congratulations
<setforfaen> ScorpKing: Yes it's all hilarious. I'd configure it manually if it had options for manually editing wpa-psk :)
<setforfaen> ScorpKing: many thanks
<Vermux> cbo: give the same result: >
<administrator> genii:
<Hatl> cbo: thx
<administrator> genii: what were you talking about before?
<cbo> Vermux: i think the problem is in the file
<Vermux> cbo: it is a text file
<cbo> Vermux: ls -l FileName
<pillowpants> does anyone here use rtorrent?
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: haha. true - /home/you/.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc* is where the settings are kept i think. move those to another location and start knet.. again.
<cbo> MUCHACHADA NUI
<administrator> genii: http://pastebin.com/m3b3203c8
<Vermux> cbo: same. : >
<imagine[laptop]> whenever I put my mouse on top or on the bottom of the screen it minimizes all my window what is that option so I can disable it ?
<cbo> Vermux: sudo ls -l FileName
<ScorpKing> Vermux: ls -l filename. what are the permissions?
<ScorpKing> hehe
 * ScorpKing pass genii a much needed refill...
<setforfaen> ScorpKing: Tried it. Defaulted settings (as it asked me to confirm me wanting to quit after quitting), but same problem :S
<Vermux> cbo: doesnt work too
<Vermux> ScorpKing: output: >
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: does it have "Connect to other Wireless Network" option when you right click on it?
<imagine[laptop]> Anyone plz ?
<administrator> genii: you about?
<ScorpKing> Vermux: sudo su - then - ls -l filename ?
<ardchoille> imagine[laptop]: is it actually minimising windows or is it switch to another desktop (moue rollover)?
<genii> ScorpKing: Thx
<ScorpKing> np :D
<genii> administrator: Yes, just now. reading your paste
<setforfaen> ScorpKing: nope
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: then the drivers for your card is not installed. what card do you have?
<setforfaen> ScorpKing: Wifi-Radar is able to do a site survey
<setforfaen> ipw3915
<imagine[laptop]> ardchoille: Minimizing, and the mouse changes itself to become an arrow when I reach top/bottom and both edges..
<lee__> eh if ther are no rested drivers showing up does that mean that evey thing is normal? well sor of lol?
<imagine[laptop]> It's like scaling application with Beryl/Compiz-fusion
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: what is the output from iwconfig?
<ardchoille> imagine[laptop]: are you using beryl or compiz?
<imagine[laptop]> ardchoille: no.. I did use it.. but running on kwin now
<genii> administrator: OK, you can remove all the extra lines of "blacklist mrv8k"  but leave 1. Otherwise that file looks like it should.
<administrator> genii: what you mean?
<ardchoille> imagine[laptop]: I asked because that is weird
 * genii sighs
<ScorpKing> lol @ genii
<imagine[laptop]> ardchoille: yes it looks like it'sa  aghost feature from beryl..
<administrator> oh ok
<MoNsTeR> how do i edit xorg .conf file
<administrator> sorry
<lee__> if theres isnt anny resrtceted drivers showing does that mean it is ok?
<administrator> genii: now what i do?
<ScorpKing> MoNsTeR: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vermux> ScorpKing: problem solved
<genii> administrator: I mean that there are 6 lines of "blacklist mrv8k" and only 1 line of "blacklist mrv8k" is needed
<ardchoille> MoNsTeR: back it up first. then do: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ScorpKing> Vermux: how?
<administrator> genii: i got ;) sorry i just have several others servers to deal with
<administrator> genii: now what those lines are gone
<setforfaen> ScorpKing: http://pastebin.ca/740368
<imagine[laptop]> ardchoille: it's very weird.. and I hate that feature... I don't know how to disable it..
<Vermux> ScorpKing: I didnt know that I should type \ before ' or before space
<Vermux> ScorpKing: in regards to the filename
<ScorpKing> imagine[laptop]: it's in kcontrol somewhere
<ardchoille> imagine[laptop]: are you sure you're on kwin now? Because that sounds like might still be in compiz/beryl
<hydrogen> Vermux: tab completion is your friend :)
<imagine[laptop]> ardchoille: positive, did kwin --replace twice...
<ScorpKing> Vermux: haha. that make sense. lol
<Vermux> hydrogen: now I know
<ardchoille> imagine[laptop]: have you tried logging out and back in?
<genii> administrator: OK, good. From here anything I would suggest would be mostly speculation fom me as to what the problem is. It seems not to know about device wlan0 and so cannot set it up.
<imagine[laptop]> it's been doing it for weeks
<ardchoille> oh
<imagine[laptop]> ScorpKing: gonna try to find it
<administrator> genii: so you dont know what else to do?
<lee__> hydrogen no restrcted drivers mens that everytings been found right?
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: lsmod | grep ipw - do you see the driver there?
<ndrea> Everytime i close Dolphin I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40995/    what should I do?
<setforfaen> hey ScorpKing ... I just noticed that the restricted drivers icon is missing. How do I restart that?
<lee__> I have that same issue lol
<setforfaen> ScorpKing: YEs, ipw3945 and ieee80211 is loaded
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: using gusty? heh, no idea.
<genii> administrator: In some cases for wireless adapters, extra commands are needed in the file /etc/network/interfaces   We opened and looked at this already. You could attempt there to specify an IP and essid or such. But as I said this would be speculation from me. It would still need to be able to see that the device exists
<setforfaen> using 7.10 beta
<imagine[laptop]> ardchoille: actually scale plugin not workin when using ocmpiz --replace.. it's a kwin specific
<travis_> anyone know how to change the threshold for kbluelock?
<MoNsTeR> how do i restart X
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: lol. that might be the problem. using 7.04 here.
<lee__> wao we have an administrator..wow that raare
<ScorpKing> MoNsTeR: <ctrl>+<alt>+<backspace> or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<setforfaen> ScorpKing: I checked in kcontrolcenter - the restricted fw is in use
<genii> administrator: An example can be found here (for a different card but it shows the way to make the proper entry in the file /etc/network/interfaces) http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/manual-network-setup-works-etcnetworkinterfaces-doesnt-450357/
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: maybe a reboot? lol
<setforfaen> ScorpKing: lmao tried that several times already
<genii> Bah. Not even a thanks for the effort
 * genii sips a coffee and sulks
<administrator> genii: i think ill just reinstall kubuntu
<kaminix> Anyone know if there's any problems using scim/skim with ANTHY in Gutsy? Remember having troubles in the beta, don't want to switch toworrow unless it works.
 * ScorpKing pass genii a doughnut to cheer him up...
<setforfaen> But I can try it again in a bit
<administrator> genii: i tried to install nfts-config and had issues so i think it messed up there
<Ben_Cs> hello
<genii> administrator: If you feel you must. but I will bet the same issue will exist afterwards.
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: haha. i'm out of ideas.
<Ben_Cs> when i "ssh localhost" i get after several minutes: ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection timed out
<lee__> hmm I am confused lol
<Ben_Cs> please help
<setforfaen> ScorpKing: Thanks for the help anyways
<genii> ScorpKing: tHANKS
<lee__> genii, iam kinda a curiouse  as to why I have a missing restricted drivr..or does that simply mean that everything has been found?
<ScorpKing> ndrea: run chmod u+w /home/andrea/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<genii> Ben_Cs: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ScorpKing> setforfaen, genii :np
<lee__> if this is the case I hope the update doesnt kill my drover
<lee__> ati
<mikedomo> countdown begins
<mikedomo> to arrive new gutsy gibbon
<ScorpKing> setforfaen: i think for some reason knetworkmanager doens't see your card. :(
<genii> lee__: I haven't been following the scroll :( But if you ran restricted-manager  and it told you no drivers needed likely it's not fibbing
<lee__> scorpKing, if there is no restricted drivers does that mean the programs found pretty much everything?
<imagine[laptop]> can you upgrade feisty without downloadin the Live DVD
<imagine[laptop]> with apt-get for example
<imagine[laptop]> apt-get dist upgrade ?
<hydrogen> upgrade feisty from/to what?
<lee__> hmm how do I run that program?
<imagine[laptop]> to gutsy
<imagine[laptop]> like tomorrow
<lee__> I went into my settings and ithere something about open gl
<mikedomo> gutsy gibbon
<ScorpKing> lee__: not sure. things usually works better with the drivers installed. :P
<genii> lee__: alt-f2 then: kdesu restricted-manager
<mikedomo> the true ubuntu power
<lee__> ah ty
<ScorpKing> ndrea: try chmod u+w /home/andrea/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin
<genii> lee__: If can't be found you can install it from package manager
<ndrea> ok
<ScorpKing> ndrea: that will make the directory writeable for you.
<lee__> wahts the comand line for getting it it said error comand not found
<genii> administrator: Since I'm not sure you got my last msg before you left/returned
<genii> administrator: An example can be found here (for a different card but it shows the way to make the proper entry in the file /etc/network/interfaces) http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/manual-network-setup-works-etcnetworkinterfaces-doesnt-450357/
<ScorpKing> :D having fun genii? :P
<genii> administrator: That is for specifying about wlan0 things like essid IP address and so on
<genii> lee__: `One moment
<lee__> genii, is it apt get.wahts the command  to ge tit
<lee__> Oh ok
<ndrea> ScorpKing: again the same error
<ScorpKing> lee__: apt-get or aptitude
<pillowpants> how similar is ktorrent to utorrent?
<lee__> ok
<ScorpKing> ndrea: what does ls -l /home/andrea/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin say?
<ndrea> hm, solved... I had to do sudo chown andrea:andrea -R ~/.kde
<ScorpKing> lol
<ndrea> hm... why lol? =)
<genii> lee__: I suspect that: sudo apt-get install restricted-manager                may do it
 * ardchoille wonders how that happened
<ScorpKing> ndrea: i wonder why is that? did you copy the files from somewhere else?
<ndrea> which files?
<ScorpKing> .kde
<lee__> Success
<lee__> ty
<ScorpKing> np
<ardchoille> ndrea: Why was the ~/.kde folder belonging to another user?
<ndrea> hm, I think not... not sure
<ScorpKing> lol
<lee__> thank you genii
<ScorpKing> !helpersnack | genii
<ubotu> genii: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ScorpKing> :D
 * ardchoille hands genii a coffee to go with the cookie
<BluesKaj> does anyone here have the 64 bit gutsy version installed on a pc with elcheapo ati x200 graphics, like I have ?
<genii> lee__: You may also want to install a package of name:  linux-restricted-modules-      then here would be your specific kernel name. so possiblylinux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic  if that is your kernel
<genii> ardchoille, ScorpKing Thanks, i needed that :)
<ScorpKing> hehe. np
<ardchoille> genii:  linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` works too
<genii> ardchoille: Yes : You can tell I'm needing my caffeine about now LOL
<BluesKaj> err lemme rephrase that:,  does anyone here have the 64 bit gutsy version installed on a pc with elcheapo ati x200 graphics ?
<ardchoille> lol
<lee__> genii not sure waht i am runnug other then its kubunu
<lee__> I just executed that comand line for restricted drivers didnt see any ything that came up
<genii> lee__: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: Xpress1100
<genii> lee__: the `  are beside the 1 key not beside the enter key
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: close enuogh?
<BluesKaj> X1100 sounds more advanced than X200 , nosrednaekim :)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: its petty much the same chip, detected as a xpress 200 in fiesty
<lee__> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, I tried the 64bit version of tribe 3-4-5 , none would even boot past the menu scrn ...any ideas ?
<chriswilliams> is aiglx in kubuntu?
<ardchoille> lee__:  linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<chriswilliams> and enabled by default?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: nah... depends greatly on your hardware
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: however... I did have a question for you regarding the ATI 8.41 drivers.
<genii> lee__: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`          <--- exactly that
<BluesKaj> shoot , nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: did you have to do anything funny with LibGL?
<genii> lee__: copy and paste if neccesary :)
<lee__> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic is already the newest version.
<lee__> just a sec checking something
<genii> lee__: Good. then just do then:   alt-f2  then type in:   kdesu restricted-manager
<BluesKaj> it failed 3D and DRI after an adept update which broke the xorg.config file while I wasn't paying attention ...I should have known better ...it replaced mylibGL.so file with a newer version that doesn't work with google earth
<genii> and click "Run" button
<ScorpKing> why are there two sets of resolve.conf? /etc/sesolve.conf and /etc/ppp/resolve.conf. the one in /etc/ppp/ is used by dailup connections but that cause some of the apps in kde like konq not to have internet/dns. wtf?
<lee__> hmm must be good news nothing popped up
<genii> ScorpKing: Because your lan might need 1 set of dns and your dialup modem another entirely different set of dns servers
<lee__> I am in the Kinfo cneter though
<lee__> and theres an open gl Icon that is htere
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: how did you install? straight from the .run or from autogenerated debs?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, I reverted to feisty afterwards ...new gutsy or no..if it won't do google earth , it's not for me :P
<nosrednaekim> heh
<galathalion> how do i zip a file in a terminal?
<lee__> and its saying Messa 1.3
<ScorpKing> genii: so why does konqueror not use whichever one is being used? it doensn't even try to lookup a site, it just say not found after a millisecond.
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, I just sudo ./******.run
<genii> ScorpKing: You can run with default gateway normall for lan, then in ppp options file put: replacedefaultroute which will switch to dialup for dns
<BluesKaj> I DL'd the run file , nosrednaekim
<genii> ScorpKing: Since there can be only 1 DEFAULT route it must know which to use at any given moment
<Vermux> !expr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about expr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lee__> genii when I did taht alt f2 and ran it nothing happend
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: i see, that doens't work on 64 bit.. probably my problem
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeonhdd.html
<MoNsTeR> how do i install firefox
<Vermux> !expression
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about expression - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lee__> Iam guessing I have a version taht finally recognises my ati card lol
<Vermux> grrr
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: i'll check into it later, thanks
<lee__> is there a way to save taht data?
<ScorpKing> genii: thanks. guys that use dsl modems that require authentication from the box have the same problem btw, like that guy Bleep the had so much trouble. lol.
<lee__>  or back it up so that when gutsy omes out I can plug it in to it?
<ScorpKing> that*
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, that's the experimental HD version for the Radeon 2900 card but I was inforn=med that it works for most Radeons
<genii> lee__: open a Konsole then, and put the command in there:    kdesu restricted-manager                   if it gives some info about why not popping up it will be left in the terminal hopefully
<Vermux> is the command "expr"important?
<lee__> oh boy ok it came up but boy a lot of erroers in the comand lines
<genii> lee__: Then again, it may already be running, in the tray. Did you look there by the clock already?
<MoNsTeR> how do i install firefox
<boubbin> anyone able to upgrade to the newest kde ?
<lee__> Failed to open device\
<lee__> but I have it up now lol
<boubbin> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-358.php to this
<ScorpKing> genii: so i just add replacedefaultroute to /etc/ppp/options right?
<MrBallZ> question: is Gutsy coming with KDE 3.5.8 ?  or  .7 ??
<genii> lee__: Yeah that will be the X groaning because the entries about wacom in the xorg.conf file. no worries
<genii> ScorpKing: Yup
<ScorpKing> genii: thanks a lot. been bugging me for a while. will try it next time i dail up. :D
<genii> ScorpKing: possibly also noauth
<ScorpKing> it there
<ScorpKing> 's*
<genii> ScorpKing: :)
 * ScorpKing adding genii to his hero list...
<lee__> eh iam writing notes in my pda phone
<lee__> ok thanks genii
<genii> lee__: Yer welcome
<genii> MoNsTeR: Open adept and look for package firefox, then check it off and install it.
<ScorpKing> genii: heh, i never knew pppd used those files (looking around in /etc/ppp/*). always thought wvdail did it all. now a lot of things make sense.
<MoNsTeR> genii: i did
<MoNsTeR> how do i install ms core fonts
<ScorpKing> MoNsTeR: add them to /home/you/.fonts/
<intex> Hey, guys. After trying to install Java 6 Runtime Environment, Adept Manager keeps saying "There was an error committing changes..." everytime I try to install something new. Any help?
<Vermux> how do I use the command "expr"?
<stan> hi
<MoNsTeR> ScorpKing: dude i meen the fonts from micro soft
<MoNsTeR> ScorpKing: like arial
<genii> MoNsTeR: Adept again. Look for package msttcorefonts
<lee__> ok why is it giving me this?
<ScorpKing> MoNsTeR: truetype?
<lee__> sudo: unable to execute /media/disk/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run: Permission denied
<Vermux> who knows how to use "expr?
<stan> does anyone know the exact hour of gutsy gibbon to download because the countdown for me its almost 0 :-)
<ScorpKing> stan: it 00:20 here. lol
<stan> yes
<stan> :P
<stan> and its not ready :(
<lee__> genii whats this mean ?sudo: unable to execute /media/disk/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run: Permission denied
<ScorpKing> lol. poor servers today...
<stan> noooooooo
<genii> lee__: chmod +x /media/disk/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<lee__> ahh ok
<lee__> ty
<genii> lee__: OOPS... sudo chmod +x /media/disk/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<stan> ScorpKing i am always refreshing the page so when it will be ready
<stan> i will tell you
<stan> :P
<ScorpKing> lol
<MrBallZ> question: is Gutsy coming with KDE 3.5.8 ?  or  .7 ??
<genii> stan: Yer a one man DDOS machine LOL
<hydrogen> MrBallZ: 3.5.8
<happytiger> 3,58
<stan> genii hahahahahahah lol
<genii> !info kdelibs gutsy
<ubotu> kdelibs: core libraries from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 42 kB, installed size 92 kB
<stan> genii i am to excited of waiting it
<x128> hello everyone, i want to know what is the default root password?
<ScorpKing> stan: i wont download it soon. i'm very happy with 7.04. very little problems and my laptop is a bit small. i also have a load of packages for feisty which will take me ages to get for gusty again. i'll wait a while. ;-)
<genii> MrBallZ: 3.5.8
<ScorpKing> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lee__> ok that just returns me lol
<ScorpKing> x128: see there ^^
<happytiger> ScorpKing: 7.10 pretty solid
<happytiger> i dont use anythimg else
<stan> ScorpKing you're ok but i messed up my pc with a lot of stuff and i just want to format it now and install a fresh copy ;-)
<ScorpKing> maybe when i get my new box. :P
<ScorpKing> intex: go to konsole
<intex> I'm there... =)
<ScorpKing> intex: type - sudo aptitude install blablaanycrapyouwantthatdoesnotexist
<genii> lee__: You were able to run it but then it just dumped you back to command-line? Or was it trying to install from restricted-manager
<ScorpKing> intex: that will tel you of any broken packages and remove them.
<MoNsTeR> how do i make my kde look kool
<MementoMori> hi all
<genii> nvm, you were sudo /runnning/it
<happytiger> kde looks cool with compiz fushion
<MementoMori> does anyone have the torrent link for kubuntu 7.10 dvd ?
<genii> lee__: If no errors likely it completed fine then
<ScorpKing> MoNsTeR: go to http://www.kde-look.org and look around.
<stan> MementoMori thats what i am waiting for too
<ScorpKing> intex: anything about broken packages?
<MementoMori> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/ does not load!
<intex> Scorp, should I post my output here?
<ScorpKing> !pastebin | intex
<ubotu> intex: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ScorpKing> there :D
<MementoMori> http://isohunt.com/torrents/?ihq=kubuntu+7.10 hasnt yet the final dvd version
<ScorpKing> lol
<juan_> im just running kubuntu why does my laptop think its in 3d mode?
<lee__> normally theres a pop up that comes up wuth penquins
<intex> Scorp, can you see it?
<ScorpKing> just so you all know. gusty will be released today (18) but today will have 24 hours so it will be the 18th all day. :P
<stan> MementoMori can i ask you why do you want to download it from isohunt when it is in the downloads section
<lee__> asking how id like to istall th drivers.
<ScorpKing> intex: where?
<MementoMori> stan: yes you can
<lee__> kubuntu seems to be a real turky on this where unbuntu isnt
<genii> lee__: Ah, ok. so it's a graphical installer. If so then do the old routine of: alt-f2   then put: kdesu /the/pathname/thefilename
<ScorpKing> intex: o ya and press <tab> after you typed Scorp in here :D
<lee__> ah ok
<lee__> wierd
<intex> Ermn... I'm not following here?
<ScorpKing> intex: hehe. you wanted to paste the output. give me the link where you pasted it. ;)
<MementoMori> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/ has only rc!
<intex> Ofcourse... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40997/
<genii> MementoMori: Yes, final is not due out for a while yet. At least hours
<intex> Didn't think of that at first =/
<ScorpKing> MementoMori: 23 hours and 28 minutes (by me) until the day is over. :P
<ScorpKing> intex: lol. checking...
<stan> ScorpKing what do you mean by 23 hours ???
<stan> you mean another day
<stan> ??
<lee__> no spaces in that right?
<MementoMori> here the date is over from 33 minutes
<genii> MementoMori: oct 18 release date does not mean 1 minute after midnight in your local timezone the iso becomes available immediately
<leexgx> we are not stuck in an paradox here are we
<leexgx> :P
<MementoMori> genii: lol!
<Dr_willis> The zen of linux. :)
<ScorpKing> stan: lol. the 18th will be 24 hours long and the release could happen in any of them. :P
<Dr_willis> Or it could even get delayed.. (doubtfull)
<leexgx> not next day yet we got 1hr34 mins ?
<MementoMori> genii: what's the right timezone?
 * genii hands Dr_willis a large coffee
<Dr_willis> its 6:30 here.
<MementoMori> here 00.34
<Dr_willis> and im gonna wait for the Gutsy Service Pack 1 - befor i install it.
<leexgx> i just working off Pure GMT zone ?
<Dr_willis> :)
 * Dr_willis is KIDDING...
<stan> ScorpKing lol :P i know but i think it will be on when it will be 18 for usa too
<leexgx> its 23:34 here but we are +1hr
<ScorpKing> here 00:35 lol
<leexgx> id asume it be GMT ? unless
<stan> me too
<ScorpKing> intex: uhm... not sure how to fix that.
<genii> MementoMori: Actually I'm not sure what timezone. i SUSPECT New Zealand since the security.ubuntu.com servers are there
<lee__> well i did that and it asked fer my pw  and thatwas about it lol
<intex> I was worrying you might say that...
<ScorpKing> intex: have a problem removing a package - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40997/ anyone?
<intex> Help! Close to desperate here...
<MoNsTeR> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ScorpKing> hehe. just wait a sec intex. someone will come to the rescue. :D
<leexgx> id say its GMT time ? so its 22:36 at the time so we got 1hr 23 mins left untill next day ? then the clock starts untill we get it out
<genii> lee__: Hmmm. Who owns that file?
<intex> Nice! I've searched a lot of forums, but no luck so far.
<ScorpKing> hmmm... GMT should be 22:28 now if i'm correct...
<genii> lee__: Please report result of: ls -l /media/disk/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<ScorpKing> or whatever. lol
<lee__> it stopped dead befor it had a chance to execute
 * ScorpKing need for some coffee...
<genii> lee__: Since it is a 64bit installer, please report reult of:     uname -m
<lee__> when treid i it said access denied
<lee__> eh how do i do that?
<administrator> genii: do you know if gutsy will have an auto program to install all hardware drivers?
<genii> lee__: Is this some ntfs fileystem, or something not ext filesystem the installer is on?
<lee__> its on a card, and ubuntu read it fine
<leexgx> ScorpKing: yep 1hr 20mins
<leexgx> but may have to wait untill i get up need sleep
<ScorpKing> intex: don't go away. searching for a solution...
<intex> I know, and I am grateful. Well, I'm on holidays... Got all the time in the world =)
<MoNsTeR> how do i veiw ntfs partion
<genii> administrator: During install progress it will of course detect and set up more devices than Feisty did. There is also the restricted-manager which will give you option of using drivers from the manufacturer. As far as some stand-alone program which will autodetect and and setup your stuff l don't know. you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<MoNsTeR> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<MoNsTeR> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<atlfalcons866> !vfat
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<lee__> eh just clicked on the  thing
<genii> lee__: try then: sudo ls -l /media/disk/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<lee__> grr
<lee__> well i can alaways reload
<genii> altho sudo for ls should never be needed, really
<atlfalcons866> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<x128> thx
<x128> :)
<genii> bah x128 needs to change his exit tag unless he wants to be mistaken for a troll
<ScorpKing> intex: try sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f sun-java6-jre
<lee__> ok this sudo ls -l '/media/disk/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run'
<genii> Anyhow, I need to leave in about 15 minutes. Maybe i'll just sit here and sip coffee/watch scroll a bit ;)
<lee__> gives this ?-rwxr-xr-x 1 lee root 40335704 2007-10-16 05:22 /media/disk/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run    ?
<intex> Okay. I've already tried dpkg --configure -a, but not with the other thing after.
<lee__> what ever tha means
<lee__> i think i am going to use ubuntu...its freindlier and does what u tell it to do
<lee__> tahts the only anoying thing aobut Kubuntu
<lee__> is the comand structure
<genii> lee__: OK: sudo chown root:root /media/disk/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run      then try to run it again by alt-f2 then: kdesu /media/disk/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<MoNsTeR> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<intex> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40998/
<ScorpKing> !aptfix | intex
<ubotu> intex: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ScorpKing> intex: try that as well. looking...
<genii> lee__: Also i still need to know that command: uname -m            is reporting x86_64
<lee__> sudo: chown/media/disk/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run: command not found..I know that this is a good file grrr
<MoNsTeR> how do i veiw my windows harddrive
<lee__> its just flat finding excuses not to run it
<genii> lee__: space after chown, then root:root    then another space then the pathname
<MoNsTeR> how do i veiw my windows harddrive
<lee__> erggrr
<lee__> ok
<ScorpKing> !ntfs | MoNsTeR
<ubotu> MoNsTeR: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<genii> MoNsTeR: ubotu already gave you many links to read about that very subject
<purpleposeidon> bug
<purpleposeidon> cmd
<purpleposeidon> fortune
<purpleposeidon> fortunes.dat
<purpleposeidon> gauge
<purpleposeidon> google
<purpleposeidon> kdeversion
<purpleposeidon> mail
<purpleposeidon> media
<purpleposeidon> qurl
<MoNsTeR> how do i veiw my windows harddrive
<purpleposeidon> sayclip
<purpleposeidon> sysinfo
<purpleposeidon> uptime
<purpleposeidon> weather
<purpleposeidon> Hmmm, sorry. X_X
<ScorpKing> !pastebin | purpleposeidon
<ubotu> purpleposeidon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lee__> ok i am going to seriously mess it up to where I t will accept the comand
<lee__> updating using the update
 * genii smacks purpleposeidon
<ScorpKing> lol
 * purpleposeidon blames konversation
<meeper> well, finally
<lee__> ok I had enough with it finding reason now Iam going to make it work
<MoNsTeR> ScorpKing: but they arent working
<meeper> nvdia drivers working, fullscreen dvd playback working
<atlfalcons866> !fragmentation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fragmentation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lee__> it did itlast time , I used the update-manager -d command and it worked once
<ScorpKing> MoNsTeR: try this - http://www.linux-faqs.com/faq/misc/ntfs.php
<ScorpKing> intex: any luck?
<genii> lee__: I'm finding it difficult to assist you when you try to improvise and can't report to me something like result of uname -r  which will tell us if you even downloaded the right version of the driver for the architecture of your machine
<SteamMachine> Hi there.
 * ScorpKing pass genii stronger cofee...
<lee__> sorry Iam just flusterd ok trying that last comand line structure
<lee__> waht I have been dooing is cutting and pasting the folder
<genii> ScorpKing: Thanks...any aspirin around to go with that? ;)
<lee__> I mean file into the terminal
<SteamMachine> I'm attempting to upload images from a digital camera - Kodak EasyShare C530
 * ScorpKing pass genii a box of aspirins...
<lee__> I have a hard time when the comnad structres get to complicated
<intex> Scorp: tried the apt-get -f install, and now my adept manager is all okay. I even think Java is up and running! Would you do me one last favor, then? =)
<lee__> so I have been cutting and pasting
<ScorpKing> lee__: relax and take it one thing at a time. ;)
<ScorpKing> intex: sure...
<feierfox> hey ho
<atlfalcons866> will kde4 be in hardy heron
<genii> lee__: Basically right now.. since we have made the file executable and it still won't run... an obvious thing to see is if your machine is using x86_64 which the driver is for.
<feierfox> need an easy way to transcode AVI to DVD-Standard
<ScorpKing> atlfalcons866: no
<atlfalcons866> why
<SteamMachine> Once I connect the camera, linux recognizes the camera, but it only ever gets to "11%" in the Konquerer progress bar.
<intex> Would you tell me what I just did. I'm new to Linux, and I have no idea what the -f install was or the &&, or any of it. Just a quick explanation. I'm a quick learner.
<ScorpKing> atlfalcons866: it's not done yet.
<lee__> what I don't understand is if its the same kernal , as it is in ubuntu why does it do this?
#kubuntu 2007-10-18
<atlfalcons866> kde4 will be released in december and hardy will be released in april 2008
<genii> lee__: We don't know yet if it's the same kernal as the driver expects, since you still have not reported the result of the command:  uname -m
<lee__> ok how dow I check and verify that?
<tsb> I just updated to gutsy and kopete sigterms
<lee__> ok
<tsb> oops, sorry
<lee__> getting that line
<MoNsTeR> how do i chown to make it so i can get into my windows partion
<SteamMachine> Um.
<SteamMachine> >_>
<sub[t]rnl> intex: -f with apt attempts to fix broken dependencies.  In bash doing && after a command, will execute whats after the && only if the previous command was successful
<atlfalcons866> uikpouioy\]\
<ScorpKing> intex: i'll get you a few links. the -f is to force it i think and && puts the firts command in the background. when a program runs it also create a lock file so more that one instance of the program can't get started and mess things up. when the program fails the lockfile is left there even tho the program is not running anymore.
 * genii sips a coffee and waits for the aspirin to kick in
<lee__> ok this is waht I got on the first line befor you said the rot
<ScorpKing> intex: let me grab those links for you. one sec...
<lee__> -rwxr-xr-x 1 lee root 40335704 2007-10-16 05:22 /media/disk/ati-driver-installer-8.40.4-x86.x86_64.run
<lee__> is taht waht your looking for?
<atlfalcons866> ,;;l
<lee__> wait can you acceess my system?
<ardchoille> genii: You and your coffee :)
<sub[t]rnl> MoNsTeR: chown <whomever> /windows (or wherever you have it mounted)
<lee__> maybe I am flat jsut not getting the line right or something
<genii> ardchoille: :) I subsist on that and pizza mainly
<sub[t]rnl> ScorpKing: -f is --fix-broken in apt
<MoNsTeR> whats <whomever
<ScorpKing> oh ok. :) ty
<sub[t]rnl> whoever you want to change the ownership to
<genii> lee__: Please. Type into a konsole this:                        uname -m
<lee__> ok here it is genii
<lee__> i found i
<lee__> t
<sub[t]rnl> ScorpKing: :P
<lee__> x86_64
<intex> Scorp, I can't write to you, because I'm not a registrered user...
<MoNsTeR> sub[t]rnl: whats <whomever>
<lee__> sorry that line slipped by
<sub[t]rnl> whoever you want to change the ownership to
<ScorpKing> intex: <sub[t]rnl> ScorpKing: -f is --fix-broken in apt
<ardchoille> intex , ScorpKing: you can join #intex :)
<genii> lee__: OK, good! Now we know at least that you have the correct driver downloaded
<intex> #intex
<lee__> hmm wait I have 2 of the same?
<MoNsTeR> do i have to put <> around it sub[t]rnl
<sub[t]rnl> MoNsTeR: negative
<sub[t]rnl> MoNsTeR: example -> chown monster /windows
<lee__> never mind..jsut the one
<Dr_willis> sub[t]rnl,  Hmm.. I dident think you chould chown mountpoints.. or chmod them.
<genii> lee__: You may want to copy the driver install file to your home directory and then try running it from there. It might be trying to create files on the drive you have it on right now when it tries to run.
<Minataku> Dr_willis! :D
<sub[t]rnl> Dr_willis: eep your right
<Minataku> What's up? :3
<Dr_willis> sub[t]rnl,  :)
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<Dr_willis> Hay Minataku  I keep meaning to head to the post office. but i get all tehse other Honeydooo jobs
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  the box's are on the table and ready to take however.
<Minataku> Well, ask her to tell you to go to the post office XD
<Minataku> Cool, though, that's gonna be awesome when they get here :3
<genii> Dr_willis: LOL Don't tell me YOU"RE sending him stuff too??
<earthlyenvoy> I've got a dual boot question with xp prof media center ed
<Minataku> I can add MORE to my collection! :D
<Minataku> Heehee
<genii> Minataku: Geez, soon you'll need a warehouse
<cash> Im sorry no one news when will uploaded new release ? ))))
<Minataku> I've had many people send me stuff :3
<blendtux_> is cfs scheduler shipped with the kernel in kubuntu gutsy gibbon ?
<earthlyenvoy> when I install kubuntu, will all the program files stay included in the perceived partition windows is on?
<lee__> its eecuting
<sub[t]rnl> MoNsTeR: heh, use umask
<Dr_willis> I almost bought some "network cable" tools - but egads those things seem pricey
<Minataku> Like crimpers and cutters and stuff?
<genii> lee__: Whew, finally.
<Minataku> Yeah, that telecom stuff is typically pretty expensive
<SteamMachine> update: (in case anyone cares) it's getting to 13% and then just stopping. Not frozen exactly, but it won't do anything more.
<Dr_willis> $50 for a Crimper/stripper/puncher/ and a bunch of ends.. :)  whats a decent brand to look for?
<Dr_willis> I wonder if we got them at work. heh...
<MoNsTeR> sub[t]rnl: what is that
<Minataku> Oh, what's that telecom catalog I used to get
<Minataku> I think it was Harris or something
<Dr_willis> This was at menards  ;) proberly a rip off there.
<Minataku> They seem like a good place to get telecom kit from
<lee__> erg not sure if its the move or the screwy way I updated the machine
<Greenery> i installed the restricted driver using Kubuntu 7.10 RC then when i restart Kubuntu login screen is not shown, totally black screen
<Greenery> how do i revert this back?
<CPrompt^> greetings.  I just put in an ATI Radeon X300SE card.  I ran Envy and it installed the drivers.  However, I can't display at 1280x1024 and my fonts are all screwed up
<CPrompt^> anyone have an idea of what I can try?
<cash> [02:10] <cash> Im sorry no one news when will uploaded new release ? ))))
<MoNsTeR> sub[t]rnl: i cant veiw the files in the harddrive
<Minataku> CPrompt^: Nice nickname
<Minataku> Though there's no C prompt in Linux... though one COULD set up bash to display such
<Minataku> lol
<genii> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<sub[t]rnl> MoNsTeR: ok its a windows partition or drive?
<MoNsTeR> sub[t]rnl: its a harddrive
<CPrompt^> Minataku : yeah...long story of the name.  Any ideas?
<lee__> well itstarted then it ceased
<sub[t]rnl> ok, you'll want to specifiy a mount point in your /etc/fstab
<MoNsTeR> sub[t]rnl: i have 2 harddrives one for windows and one for linux
<Minataku> Yeah, read the !envy thing
<lee__> the monet it figured out waht I ws doing it stopped dead
<Minataku> You might be screwed
<MoNsTeR> sub[t]rnl: what is fstab
<Minataku> MoNsTeR: man fstab
<Minataku> Type it in a terminal, read up
<MoNsTeR> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Minataku> The manual pages weren't written for fun, they were written to inform you of various commands and things in the world of Linux
<Minataku> There's a wealth of information already on your computer :3
<genii> lee__: You copied it to your home directory, and then it ran but then stalled?
<lee__> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.K15576
<dsmith__> gutsy available yet?
<lee__> yeah and i know the drivers good too cause the chips locked
<Greenery> any idea how to disable restricted driver using recovery?
<MoNsTeR> somebody HELP ME!
<crimsun> dsmith__: no.
<sub[t]rnl> MoNsTeR: FAT doesn't support ownership reall, and it just inherits the owner of the user who mounts it in fstab.  I'm trying to help you bub...
<sub[t]rnl> you need to set a mount point in your /etc/fstab
<Minataku> FAT has fstab options to set who owns it
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<Minataku> If you'd read man fstab and perhaps man mount, you could see these
<Minataku> If you're not going to at least try to do part of this yourself, don't bother asking for help.
<Minataku> We're here to assist you, not to do it all for you
<Dr_willis> Correct. the Owner/Permissiona of vfat  MUST be set when Mounting.
<Dr_willis> There are DOZENS of web sites that explain this.
<lee__> hmm i have a verion up grade showing but..
<Dr_willis> one would use the   'umask/uid/gid' options normally with vfat
<Minataku> Right
<Dr_willis> !vfat
<dsmith__> its 0919 AM, Thursday Oct 18th, in Australia. I want Gutsy! lol..
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<lee__> hmm yeah its stalling
<Minataku> These will usually be set to 1000 for both uid and gid, since this corresponds to the uid that you are and the gid that is "users"
<Minataku> At least that's how I did it
<lee__> Detected configuration:Architecture: x86_64 (64-bit)
<Minataku> Albiet with uid 752
<Minataku> For reasons known only to me
<Minataku> lol
<lee__> which is a lot further then be for lo
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<Dr_willis>   mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t vfat -o  umask=0222
<Dr_willis> or similer. :)
<lee__> X Server: X.Org 7.1 and later releases 64-bit
<Minataku> Hm
<lee__> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install.f18898 and it ends there
<Minataku> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_willis> http://electron.mit.edu/~gsteele/linuxfaq/ has a nice little explination of the vfat and its options.
<Minataku> Why this bot doesn't tell them about manual pages every time is beyond me
<Minataku> !manual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manual - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<angelus> hi
<angelus> hi
<angelus> i install the nvidia package
<Minataku> Ugh... How dare they suggest using Konq for reading manual pages
<Minataku> Though I like the link
<Minataku> ^^
<Dr_willis> try apt:/
<Dr_willis> :)
<angelus> i install the nvidia package and when i try to "modprobe nvidia" it tells me something about "unable to runn install on nvidia module" something like that, any help?
<Dr_willis> i wonder if thers a xxx:/ for my err... never mind..
<Minataku> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<angelus> Minataku: dude :p
<Minataku> Make sure you didn't miss a step
<angelus> Minataku: when i  install kubuntu's packages they don't work
<Minataku> Did you follow the instructions?
<Minataku> These aren't your normal packages
<aguitel> Gutsy is available now in the servers!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aguitel> Gutsy is available now in the servers!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Minataku> There are more complicated things you have to follow for the restricted modules like nvidia
<Angelus> Minataku: apt-get install nvidia-glx ? :/
<MoNsTeR> sub[t]rnl: its a ntfs harddrive
<Minataku> >.>
 * genii sips a coffee and awaits the first DDOS reports
<Dr_willis> well bbl.. time for more honeydo taaks
<Dr_willis> tasks.
<sub[t]rnl> Dr_willis: cyas
 * Minataku replaces genii's coffee with... the exact same coffee
<Greenery> i need to disable the restricted driver that i've recently insalled to my kubuntu. I cant go to Kubuntu cos its all black. What should I do?
<Minataku> lol
<MoNsTeR> sub[t]rnl: You do not have enough permissions to read file:///media/windows
<Minataku> Sorry, genii... I'm bored. X3
<sub[t]rnl> MoNsTeR: I have plenty o9f permission!
<Angelus> Minataku: whats complicated with "apt-get install nvidia-glx" ? :O
<Minataku> I dunno, I don't use nvidia or even Kubuntu
<Minataku> lol
<MoNsTeR> sub[t]rnl: teach me to fix it please
<MoNsTeR> sub[t]rnl: i want to get music from it
<Angelus> O_O
<ScorpKing> MoNsTeR: sudo chown 1000:1000 -R /media/windows
<sub[t]rnl> MoNsTeR: We have explained permissions of mounts using the fstab file, Minataku and Dr_Willis have both offered information and relavent links..
<sub[t]rnl> MoNsTeR: just read what we have told you my man
<Dragnslcr> Greenery- you can boot to a console and change the driver in xorg.conf
<Minataku> I use Gentoo, I'm just here to help on platform-unspecific things
<Minataku> MoNsTeR: Read. The. Frickin'. Manual.
<Greenery> console = recovery?
<Minataku> We're NOT going to do things for you.
<MoNsTeR> sub[t]rnl: i didnt see the links
<Minataku> You need an fstab entry to properly mount the drive every time
<MoNsTeR> !shutup > Minataku
<Angelus> i just moved on from gentoo this week Minataku  :p
<Angelus> ll
<ScorpKing> lol
<Minataku> MoNsTeR: Perhaps instead you should leave, then.
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: you read my butt hole
<Minataku> Since you clearly only want things done for you and seem to have no willingness to learn anything.
<Minataku> And as I've heard from others, you have a history of such.
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: yeah i wanna learn thats why i write down every command given to me gosh
<Minataku> Being uninformed is one thing. Being a baby is another entirely.
<sub[t]rnl> MoNsTeR: don't insult Minataku.  I recommend you just keep shut broseph.
<MoNsTeR> ScorpKing: thanks man your code worked great
<hydrogen> mm
<hydrogen> lets play nice
<Greenery> so how do i check xorg.conf in console? what part should i change?
<MoNsTeR> Minataku and sub[t]rnl, i tried learning from those links ive did everything they said NONE OF THEM WORKED
<sub[t]rnl> MoNsTeR: you just said you didn't see the links
<ScorpKing> MoNsTeR: that changed all the files in /media/windows so they are owned by you which means you can read and write them.
<MoNsTeR> sub[t]rnl: omg ive got links before i needed it again because i just installed kubuntu again
<Minataku> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Minataku> !fat
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: i used the second link that didnt work
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: im looking at the first one
<ScorpKing> MoNsTeR: i also gave you a link that i know is working.
<MoNsTeR> ScorpKing: give me it again and ill tell you if it works
<ScorpKing> ok
<Minataku> MoNsTeR: Sorry to be harsh, BTW, but we're not here to do everything. Learning and understanding is part of using Linux.
<ScorpKing> MoNsTeR: http://www.linux-faqs.com/faq/misc/ntfs.php
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: i come here for a quick answer and i write it down so chill if you dont like me IGNORE ME
<lontra> anyone tried the kde 4 beta 3 packages yet?
<Minataku> It's not that I don't like you, it's just that there is no quick answer here
<Minataku> Or rather, you don't like the quick answer because you have to do work yourself
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: yes there is, no i look before i come here if i dont find anything then i come here
<Minataku> We've given you very quick answers, but you seem completely averse to reading anything
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: thats what the irc channels for i read documentations
<Minataku> Have you read the manual page for fstab?
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: just dont talk to me
<Minataku> Have you read the manual page for mount?
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: the "man fstab" command?
<Minataku> Yes
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: yeah
<Minataku> You need to specify in the line in fstab to allow a user to mount the filesystem
<Minataku> You also need to set it up so that you own all the files
<Minataku> Type "id -a" and give me the first two pieces
<ScorpKing> MoNsTeR: look at that link i gave you for all you NTFS needs.
<ScorpKing> your*
<compilerwriter> Now how will things work for those of us who have been running the release candidate?  Will we just wake up tomorrow and have much less to upgrade?
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: uid=1000(jon) gid=1000(jon)
<hydrogen>  compilerwriter: yes
<Minataku> Okay
<Minataku> This drive is at /media/windows, no?
<hydrogen> compilerwriter: there probably won't be any updates
<Minataku> Er, no, that's the mountpoint you want it at
<Minataku> What's the device name of the drive?
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: the drive is at /dev/hdc1
<Minataku> Okay
<Greenery> how do i edit xorg through console?
<MoNsTeR> Greenery: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sxorg
<MoNsTeR> Greenery: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Minataku> Your fstab line should be: /dev/hdc1 /media/windows vfat user,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<ScorpKing> Greenery: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf or even better kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ScorpKing> Greenery: that will open it in a editor so you can edit it.
<Minataku> Unmount the device, drop that in, then type "sudo chown jon:jon /media/windows" then "mount /dev/hdc1"
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: im noob sorr yi dont understand what that meant
<Minataku> Type "sudo umount /dev/hdc1"
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: it wont let me unmount it
<Minataku> Do it with sudo. If it still fails, make sure nothing is accessing the drive
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: it unmounted
<Minataku> Okay
<Minataku> Now type "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old"
<compilerwriter> I ended up doing a fresh install.  I have backed up my kmail directory.  Should I just overwrite the current one with it, or is there a procedure to import mail settings?
<Minataku> Just as a precaution and to keep the original one around
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: done
<Minataku> After that, type "sudo echo "/dev/hdc1 /media/windows vfat user,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0" >> /etc/fstab" ( NOTE: Leave off the "s on the outside, but KEEP THE ONES INSIDE )
<Minataku> Show me
<Minataku> Show me what you'll type
<hydrogen> Minataku: ahh
<Minataku> I want to verify it
<hydrogen> that won't work
<ScorpKing> compilerwriter: if you ovewrite it all your old mail will be there. i think you'll have to set the accounts again and i don't know of any backup/restore program for that. i think there is one in gusty, not sure tho.
<hydrogen> you need to use tee
<Minataku> It will work
<Minataku> That's what the >> is for
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> no.
<Minataku> It appends instead of overwriting
<hydrogen> You are echoing the command as root, and trying to append it as the user
<ScorpKing> true
<Minataku> I do it all the time, I set up my NetBSD systems that way
<hydrogen> no. Look at the command sequence
<hydrogen> you need to do something like:
<compilerwriter> ScorpKing But I can safely overwrite it without causing version issues.
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: sudo echo /dev/hdc1 /media/windows vfat user,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0" >> /etc/fstab is this the command?
<Greenery> how do i reboot from console? the command
<Minataku> You need a " before /dev/hdc1
<hydrogen> echo "/dev/hdc1 /media/windows vfat user, uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<hydrogen> or you will get permission denied
<Minataku> Type hydrogen's command
<Minataku> Just to be sure
<Minataku> Exactly as he put it
<MoNsTeR> ok
<ScorpKing> compilerwriter: i think so. if it doesn't work remove the kmail dir and start kmail again. you'll have to import the messages then.
<Minataku> After that, type "mount /dev/hdc1"
<Minataku> No sudo
<Minataku> WAIT
<hydrogen> you could also pass the users command instead of user
<hydrogen> also.. I put a space in there
<Minataku> hydrogen you messed it up
<hydrogen> and I shouldn't have
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> I noticed
<Minataku> This is why we backed it up
<ScorpKing> there is 'user' in there, no need for sudo
<MoNsTeR> so what do i do?
<Minataku> MoNsTeR, if you've already typed that command in, type "sudo cp /etc/fstab.old /etc/fstab"
<Minataku> Then: echo "/dev/hdc1 /media/windows vfat user,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<Minataku> Exactly as it's typed THAT time
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I knew I had you back it up for a reason
<Minataku> XD
<MoNsTeR> jon@MoNsTeR-box:~$ cp /etc/fstab.old /etc/fstab
<MoNsTeR> cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/fstab': Permission denied
<ScorpKing> lol
<hydrogen> yea.. because using kate is so hard
<hydrogen> @@
<Minataku> You have to use sudo there
<Minataku> To copy the backup back to the original
<MoNsTeR> jon@MoNsTeR-box:~$ sudo /etc/fstab.old /etc/fstab
<MoNsTeR> sudo: /etc/fstab.old: command not found
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<ScorpKing> heh
<hydrogen> ...
<Minataku> sudo cp /etc/fstab.old /etc/fstab
<hydrogen> you may want to sudo apt-get install brain at some point as well
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: done
<Minataku> echo "/dev/hdc1 /media/windows vfat user, uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<Minataku> WAIT
<Minataku> FUCK
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: shut up
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<Minataku> Don't type that one
<ScorpKing> !ohmy | Minataku
<ubotu> Minataku: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Minataku> echo "/dev/hdc1 /media/windows vfat user,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: i didnt
<Minataku> That one
<ScorpKing> :D :P
<hydrogen> MoNsTeR: think about whats happening, you should learn from this.
<Minataku> Type THAT one
<Minataku> lol
<LjL> !language
<LjL> !enter
<LjL> !attitude
<ScorpKing> lol
<hydrogen> did you really need op priveledges for that? :)
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Minataku> Oh, stuff it, LjL, it was a slip, and I was swearing at myself
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ScorpKing> lmao :P
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: ok i typed that now what
<Minataku> MoNsTeR: Now:
<LjL> hydrogen: no, i needed op privileges because i thought i was going to kick someone.
 * ScorpKing pass Minataku a beer...
<Minataku> mount /dev/hdc1
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> mount /media/windows
<hydrogen> I don't think passing the device will work
<Minataku> Either works
<hydrogen> with 'user'
<Minataku> It will
<Minataku> I do it all the time
<ScorpKing> it does work
<compilerwriter> I had my left mouse button set up to give me a kmenu when I hit the left mouse button on the desk top and I can't remember how I set that up.
<ScorpKing> as long as it's in fstab
<Minataku> My externals are set up like that, and I pass the device
 * Minataku nods
<hydrogen> ah, yea
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: done
<hydrogen> I thought I remembered it not working
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: now what?
<Minataku> MoNsTeR: Now, try to access the files there.
<Minataku> If all went according to plan, you can.
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: where in media?
<Minataku> You can also create and delete and whatever files there
<Minataku> Just open something
<Minataku> From your Windows drive
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: i cant :[
<Minataku> Then I give up
<Minataku> :P
<hydrogen> MoNsTeR: did you try?
<hydrogen> MoNsTeR: alt-f2: /media/windows
<ScorpKing> sometimes when mounting a NTFS or FAT drive the ownership gets a bit confused. running chmod usually works. :P
<Minataku> Yeah, you may have to "sudo chown jon:jon /media/windows"
<ScorpKing> chown*
<ScorpKing> heh
<Minataku> Though it shouldn't be necessary (I've done it on my system, however)
<ScorpKing> -R in there
<Minataku> Well, ed:users instead of jon:jon
<Minataku> But you get the point
<Minataku> lol
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: i cant get into media folder
<ScorpKing> i do yes, but....
<Angelus> my adept crash, wahts the command to fix it
<moony> need support for the k-menu... little question ;)
<Minataku> Go into /media/windows instead
<hydrogen> !fixadept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hydrogen> you may need rx priviledges for /media
<Minataku> Probably
<ScorpKing> no
<hydrogen> to access subdirectories
<ScorpKing> just +r
<Minataku> Which you can do with a simple "chown ugo+rx /media"
<Minataku> You need +x to cd into directories
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> chmod ugo+rx /media
<ScorpKing> Minataku: chown blabla -R for subdirs
<Minataku> Which, granted, it already should be
<Minataku> sc0tt___: Not here
<hydrogen> shouldn't be -R though
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: /media is locked and /media/windows is locked
<Minataku> Er
<Minataku> Scorp
<hydrogen> as you don't want to change everything
<Minataku> Right
<hydrogen> MoNsTeR: what do you mean by locked?
<ScorpKing> lol
<Minataku> MoNsTeR: Try "sudo chown jon:jon /media/windows"
<ScorpKing> owned by root :P
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: i cant get in it no permissions
<Minataku> Then "sudo chmod ugo+rx /media"
<Minataku> Then "sudo chmod ugo+rx /media/windows"
<MoNsTeR> ScorpKing: yeah owned by root
<hydrogen> MoNsTeR: give more info.
<Minataku> Or just type what I just told you to instead
<Minataku> :P
<ScorpKing> what if /media/windows/dir is owned by root? woun't -R help then? :P
<ScorpKing> won't*
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: after doing the command i still get this Unable to enter file:///media. You do not have access rights to this location
<Minataku> It won't be
<Minataku> FAT doesn't support ownership
<ScorpKing> sudo chown 1000:1000 -R /media/windows
<Minataku> That's why we force ownership in the fstab line
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: it isnt fat its ntfs
<hydrogen> its not ntfs
<hydrogen> you mounted it as fat
<hydrogen> without trouble
<ScorpKing> then sudo chmod 755 -R /media/windows
<hydrogen> thats just silly.
<hydrogen> and unncessary
<ScorpKing> hehe
<hydrogen> stop guessing.
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: its a NTFS i swear
<Minataku> Then how did it mount?
<hydrogen> MoNsTeR: pastebin the output of `mount`
<Minataku> Or DID it mount?
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: how do i check
<hydrogen> I just told you.
<Minataku> Well, if it worked, mount said nothing
<Minataku> If it failed, it complained
<dsmith__> anyone know where I can find ubuntu release graphics? showing hoary hedge hog to gutsy?
<MoNsTeR> mount said nothing
<Minataku> Then it's FAT
<ScorpKing> lol. have fun guys! nite!
<iss_student> Is Compiz enabled by default in Gutsy?
<hydrogen> if you use gnome, not kde
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: it mounted as fat or the drive is a fat
<hydrogen> the partition is vfat
<Minataku> It has to be FAT
<Minataku> For both
<hydrogen> anyways
<Minataku> Otherwise it wouldn't have mounted at all
<hydrogen> pastebin the output of `mount`
<Minataku> And mount would have spit a bunch of crap at you about "wrong fs type" and "could not find superblock"
<MoNsTeR> http://pastebin.com/m3748ff76
<sub[t]rnl> iss_student: you'll need to sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings* in kubuntu 7.10 then alt+f2 and run compiz to start it.
<hydrogen> uhh
<hydrogen> that makes no sense..
<Minataku> I can't look.
<hydrogen> but
<Minataku> What's it say?
<hydrogen> its mounted as ntfs
<hydrogen> mounted at /media
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> there must be multiple entries in /etc/fstab
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: see whose dumb now
<Minataku> Well, you still are
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: well not dumb but i was right
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: shut up
<Minataku> But that doesn't mean we're not wrong sometimes
<Minataku> Sorry
<Minataku> I couldn't pass up that opening
<Minataku> lol
<hydrogen> you need to edit the file.
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: lol i wouldve too
<hydrogen> you have two entries in there for /dev/hdc1
<Minataku> Follow hydrogen's advice
<Minataku> I'll hand it off to him
<hydrogen> o no
<hydrogen> I was going to run away
<hydrogen> and I do not want to teach someone how to use vim
<hydrogen> sorry!
<sub[t]rnl> bwahaha, all yours hydro
<kilrae> kubuntu has a graphical disk manager dealy
<MoNsTeR> whatever then dont help me
<Minataku> Use nano instead then :P
<sub[t]rnl> use joe!
<sub[t]rnl> sheesh
 * kilrae hugs nano
<Minataku> I'm a University student, my brain is out of gas thanks to today's classes
<Minataku> lol
<kilrae> except i still call it pico
<Minataku> Heh, I had that problem at first
<MoNsTeR> so nobody is gonig to help me?
<hydrogen> edit /etc/fstab
<Minataku> On systems with pico I usually set an alias
<hydrogen> and get rid of the first entry
<hydrogen> and change the second one from vfat to ntfs
<Minataku> MoNsTeR: You need to delete the first line with /dev/hdc1 and change vfat to ntfs in the last line
<joseph> Stupid school wireless
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: dude thats my linux harddrive
<Minataku> Open it up in nano
<kilrae> on kubuntu pico is linked to nano, so when i changed from slack which had real pico i never had to unlearn
<Minataku> MoNsTeR: You need to delete the first line with /dev/hdc1 and change vfat to ntfs in the last line
 * sub[t]rnl sways
<Minataku> Then save the file
<Minataku> Type "sudo nano /etc/fstab"
<hydrogen> MoNsTeR: "the first entry" being the first one for /dev/hdc1
<hydrogen> not your root partition
<Minataku> Then edit the file as if you were using Notepad back in Windows
<hydrogen> as I said
<hydrogen> brain not included
<meeper> how can I get ubuntu to see all 4gb?
<Minataku> meeper: Open it's eyes
<hydrogen> meeper: of ram?
<hydrogen> or of what
<meeper> hydrogen: yes ram hehe
<hydrogen> meeper: what does free -m show?
<meeper> 3.2gb
<Minataku> Sorry, long day, meeper, just playing around a bit
<Minataku> lol
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> dunno!
<hydrogen> x86 should see all four gigs of it
<kilrae> do you have 4GB in there? :P i went 6 months thinking i had 1GB in a computer with only 512MB
<hydrogen> and its not a HIGHMEM thing
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: i only see one line for hdc1
<hydrogen> because you see 3.2
<meeper> kilrae: yes, it's there, I see it in the bios
<hydrogen> MoNsTeR: pastebin /etc/fstab
<meeper> hydrogen: x86 should see all 4gb?
<hydrogen> yes
<Minataku> I doubt that
<Minataku> I'm honestly surprised x86 still works
<Minataku> :P
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> considdering x86_64 (the apparent successor) is still x86 at its heart.. it will still be around for a long time
<meeper> hydrogen: any ideas at all?
<hydrogen> meeper: no :/
<MoNsTeR> http://pastebin.com/m1b56d524
<sub[t]rnl> you sure its not a highmem deal with the kernel?
 * sub[t]rnl sucks on his teeth
<kilrae> my teeth hurt
<kilrae> darn dentist
<Minataku> hydrogen: Can you please take MoNsTeR's issue? I'm completely out of steam here
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<MoNsTeR> Minataku: wow
<hydrogen> MoNsTeR: line 12 needs to be deleted
<MoNsTeR> ok
<hydrogen>  /dev/hdc1 /media auto users,atime,noauto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<hydrogen> that one
<Minataku> Sorry, but I am human, after all
<hydrogen> and then in the last line
<hydrogen> change vfat to auto
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: i deleted line 12
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: i still can't access media
<hydrogen> MoNsTeR: sudo umount /media
<hydrogen> MoNsTeR: then sudo mount /media/windows
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> no
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: done
<hydrogen> then mount /media/windows
<hydrogen> not sudo
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen:  it worked :]
<hydrogen> MoNsTeR: yay :)
<ubuntu> what is kubuntu es
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: how do i make it mount automatically so i dont have to do this everytime :]
<Minataku> It should already do it
<Minataku> That's why I never put "noauto" in there
 * hydrogen isn't sure how well that works with user though
<Minataku> Oh, yeah
 * sub[t]rnl gets out a gold star of persistence
<Minataku> Oops
<Minataku> lol
<sub[t]rnl> cmere hydrogen
<Minataku> You MAY have to put noauto in there and manually mount it
<Minataku> That's how I do it, actually
<ubuntu> who is address kubuntu in spanish
<sub[t]rnl> its better to mount windows drives manually imo
<Minataku> I hardly ever shut my machine down or reboot it, so it's never been a hassle
<hydrogen> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: so i cant have it mounted everytime i start up
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: so im going to have to do this every time!!
<SteamMachine> hi all
<SteamMachine>  I found a way (using digikam) to retrieve my photos.
<hydrogen> MoNsTeR: no
<SteamMachine> Unfortunately, as a side effect - whenever I open my home directory (with konq) digikam starts loading, then the loading icon in the bar disappears, and konq does not open the whichever folder was clicked.
<hydrogen> MoNsTeR: every time you will just need to mount /media/windows
<MoNsTeR> ok
<hydrogen> MoNsTeR: perhaps.. it may work fine automatically
<kenny> ljl: well I am sorry about that :)
<SteamMachine> hm
<SteamMachine> So, whatever folder I select, digikam starts to open - though it never quite makes it.
<BluesKaj> SteamMachine, don't open with digicam...use storage media and open the camera-data folder there
<SteamMachine> BluesKaj: digikam is the only way I have found that will work.
<basicjay> humble hello
<SteamMachine> BluesKaj: ?
<BluesKaj> SteamMachine, isn't the memcard or USB device regognized in storage media?
<dga> is it worth the jump to 64-bit linux yet?
<nosrednaekim> dga: Gutsy is pretty nice with 64 bit
<basicjay> no, just basic...
<SteamMachine> The USB device is recognized, but it seems konq isn't able to get past "13%" (in the loading progress bar)
<SteamMachine> I tried removing digikam and this message came up when I was using konqueror:
<SteamMachine> KDEInit could not launch 'digikam'.:
<SteamMachine> Could not find 'digikam' executable.
<dga> nosrednaekim: would my ATI driver still work?
<BluesKaj> SteamMachine, the files on the media card or usb device should be in a folder in : system menu/storage media
<SteamMachine> Which is located where?
<MoNsTeR> how do i install limewire
<SteamMachine> MoNsTeR: you don't.
<MoNsTeR> i downlaoded the deb file
<SteamMachine> Frostwire. But still, yucl.
<MoNsTeR> but it doesnt install
<BluesKaj> SteamMachine, system menu/storage media
<SteamMachine> *yuck
<MoNsTeR> do you know how to install it?
<SteamMachine> dpkg -i limewireislame.deb
<Greenery> lol
<MoNsTeR> SteamMachine: thanks
<SteamMachine> no problem
<SteamMachine> BluesKaj: I can't actually see it in my menu (I'm running a kinda... Ubuntu with KDE hybrid)
<BluesKaj> SteamMachine, don't judge other ppl's preferences , just answer their questions if you can
<SteamMachine> Okay. Sorry. : (
<SteamMachine> Is it okay to make suggestions? Such as "use bittorrent"?
<BluesKaj> what desktop are you on SteamMachine ?
<SteamMachine> KDE.
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me install limewir3e
<MoNsTeR> or frostwire
<BluesKaj> home folder and remote places are there as well, SteamMachine
<SteamMachine> MoNsTeR: what did it say?
<SteamMachine> Did you use sudo?
<tony_> Can anyone help with Dolphin? Every time I access my slave drive it crashes. My slave drive is FAT 32.
<SteamMachine> BluesKaj: Uh oh. I can't go near konq without it complaining about not knowing where digikam is.
<SteamMachine> It's trying to use digikam to open folders. I have no idea how on earth that would ever work.
<SteamMachine> Oh wait, you didn't actually type limewireislame.deb did you?
<MoNsTeR> SteamMachine: it opens with archive manager
<hexstar> hello
<hexstar> why am I in the bantracker: http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:ZMHHLlLFtfoJ:https://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/bans.cgi%3Fpage%3D7+hexstar+banned&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=41&gl=us when I obviously am not banned in this channel?
<Svenstaro> just refresh your ip
<tony_> Can anyone help with Dolphin? Every time I access my slave drive it crashes. My slave drive is FAT 32.
<MoNsTeR> no SteamMachine
<hexstar> So can anyone answer?
<hexstar> where are the ops?
<nosrednaekim> tony_: what error?
<hexstar> there don't appear to be any ops in here....
<hexstar> -_-
<LjL> hexstar, that's a *cached copy* of the bantracker as far as i can see.
<Dragnslcr> We don't have ops here, so you can do whatever you want
<hexstar> LjL: yes it is because they've taken down public access to the tracker since that cache was made so it's hard to know if I'm still included or not...
<hexstar> I'm not even sure why I'm in there
 * moony says hello
<hexstar> I guess this question is better suited for #ubuntu where there are actually ops....
<atlfalcons866> will i have to upgrade to gusty tomorrow if i am using rc1
<Jucato> (there are actually ops in here)
<tony_> nosrednaekim: Of course now it wont do it
<LjL> but hexstar, yes, your ban is still set, and i believe you have been banned enough times for it to stay set.
<LjL> thank you for warning about that.
<nosrednaekim> heh
<tony_> nosrednaekim: Dolphin has crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<sboyer> sorry for the noob question.  can some tell me how to change directorys in konsole? I'm trying to instll a bin file
<Dragnslcr> sboyer- cd
<LordBacon> can I install kubuntu on a windows system (I have plenty of unallocated space) without burning the DVD?
<sboyer> lol...little simpler then I thought...thanks
<SteamMachine> MoNsTeR: still here
<SteamMachine> ?
<MoNsTeR> SteamMachine: yeah
<SteamMachine> Okay, how long have you been using Linux? (in any form)
<LordBacon> 12 years!
<SteamMachine> LordBacon: I was asking MoNsTeR
<tony_> nosrednaekim: Dolphin has crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<LordBacon> yeah, well, I'm bored :)
<MoNsTeR> SteamMachine: 6 or 7 weeks only cause my ati card never worked or i was to stupid to get it to work
<SteamMachine> Ahh!
<SteamMachine> So I assume you've not used the terminal much?
<MoNsTeR> i have
<SteamMachine> Um.
<SteamMachine> so you realise the dpkg -i etc.deb was supposed to be written in Konsole then?
<MoNsTeR> yeah
<SteamMachine> And then what happened?
<MoNsTeR> ididnt use limewireislame.deb ok
<MoNsTeR> it gave me a error
<Chipper> Hey, my adept manager keeps complaining about another processes using the database, even after restarting, can i see whats using it somehow?
<SteamMachine> Which is what?
<SteamMachine> The error, what did it say?
<nosrednaekim> tony_: run it from a terminal and see what error messages are left there
<MoNsTeR> SteamMachine: ok ill get it for you
<SteamMachine> thanks
<sboyer> ok...sorry more noob questions.  Whats the konsole command to install a bin file please?
<sboyer> sudo apt-get install filename?
<tony_> nosrednaekim: I'm sorry. I'm brand new. I know what terminal is but thats about it.
<nosrednaekim> tony_: is this gutsy?
<SteamMachine> sboyer: you mean a deb?
<tony_> nosrednaekim: Yes
<MoNsTeR> SteamMachine: i know the problem :[
<MoNsTeR> SteamMachine: i dont have java  :[
<SteamMachine> sboyer: sudo apt-get install is used to install thinks from the repos
<sboyer> steam I'm not sure....trying to install updated firefox
<SteamMachine> oh, that's pretty easy to fix.
<SteamMachine> sboyer: why on earth are you doing it manually?
<SteamMachine> It will update when it's ready to.
<nosrednaekim> tony_: open a konsole and type in "d3lphin" and hit enter, do not close the terminal, even when it crashes
<sboyer> i installed through adept, but it isnt current firefox version
<sboyer> how can I get adept to get the current version of firefox then?
<MoNsTeR> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<SteamMachine> Most likely not, often ubuntu will have a version slightly behind the current.
<sboyer> ok...so can you walk me through the manual install?  I installed a bin file once before but I dont remember the command
<SteamMachine> dpkg?
<MoNsTeR> SteamMachine: im installing java :[[[[[
<MoNsTeR> :]]]]]]]]
<SteamMachine> cool, good luck. : ]
<tony_> nosrednaekim: It opened and didnt crash.
<SteamMachine> sboyer: do you have the file you wish to install?
<MoNsTeR> the last time i installed java it didnt work but this time its working
<SteamMachine> ah
<sboyer> yes  I have it
<tony_> nosrednaekim: I did it a few times just to be sure.
<SteamMachine> what is it called?
<nosrednaekim> tony_: does it always crash on startup?
<sboyer> steam: firefox-bin
<tony_> nosrednaekim: It happens when I access the slave drive 90% of the time
<tony_> nosrednaekim: No
<MoNsTeR> sboyer: you dont have to type everybodies name
<SteamMachine> That's it?
<MoNsTeR> type there name half way then hit tab
<atlfalcons866> does ubuntu get more attention then kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> tony_: well then, access the slave drive 10 times using that method and it should crash once ;)
<SteamMachine> sboyer: just so you know, compiling and installing, rather than using debs is really messy.
<SteamMachine> hard to remove, sometimes causes compatibility issues.
<sboyer> by deb, you mean packages through adept?
<SteamMachine> uh... yeah.
<SteamMachine> well.
<sboyer> o fair enough...not for beginners then
<sboyer> I'll leave it be
<SteamMachine> actually from the repos. but that's what adept is.
<SteamMachine> Good idea. : )
<sboyer> k thanks
<tony_> nosrednaekim: Thats the mainDolphin screen that comes up with that command. When I select "Storage Media" and my slave is where it will crash
<MoNsTeR> SteamMachine: i install java and it still didnt work
<nosrednaekim> tony_: well, navigate there, the error should still be printed
<sboyer> is there a way to find programs that arent in the repositories?  are there additional repositories available?
<hydrogen> sboyer: most packages are in the universe repository.. if they are not there then check upstream to see if they provide a .deb for ubuntu
<Jucato> by upstream he means the original authors/source of the program
<sboyer> ok, what is "check upstream"?
<sboyer> ahh
<sboyer> ok thanks, that is generally listed on the website of the program then?
<hydrogen> sometimes
<hydrogen> in the download section
<sboyer> ok gotcha.  great thanks a ton
<nosrednaekim> ussually a google of "packagename .deb" turns up useful stuff
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: i got a deb for frostwire
<Jucato> or "program name .deb"
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: but it opens in ark manager
<aheiuhaiuheiuhef> aheiuhiuaheiuhfaiuehfiu
<Jucato> MoNsTeR: right-click -> Kubuntu Package Manger -> INstall package
<tony_> nosrednaekim: I'm lost. I dont know how to navigate to it in terminal.
<hydrogen> aheiuhaiuheiuhef: I don't think thats english
<hydrogen> (/me praises tab-completion)
<Jucato> I don't even think that's human! :)
<nosrednaekim> tony_: say what? I thought you navigated to storage media from within dolphin.
 * MoNsTeR loves hydrogen
<hydrogen> you wouldn't be alive without it!
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack | hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * hydrogen goes off for a while
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: hold on
<hydrogen> ubotu: but uhh.. I don't like chocolate chip.. could I have an oreo?
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: it still isnt going
<MoNsTeR> hydrogen: nvm its installed i love you man
<hydrogen> sure!
 * MoNsTeR gives hydrogen a oreo :]
<tony_> nosrednaekim: Yes in Dolphin but not in terminal.
<SteamMachine> :O
 * hydrogen doesn't mention that it was Jucato that gave the answer
<hydrogen> my oreo!
<hydrogen> okay
<SteamMachine> If I weren't reulsed by the idea of a dairy based snack, I'd be demanding an oreo.
<hydrogen> now I'm gone
<Jucato> :)
<SteamMachine> Seriously, can anyone help me fix Konqueror? I can't even open any folders! *waaaaah*
<atlfalcons866> why does ubuntu have more features than kubuntu
<SteamMachine> o_O
<nosrednaekim> tony_: right.... run dolphin from the terminal, but don;t close the terminal. then use dolphin like you normall would. when dolphin crashes, and error message should be printed in the konsole
<SteamMachine> How do you figure that?
<LordBacon> I bet someone said it in a blog, so it MUST be TRUE!
 * MoNsTeR gives SteamMachine whatever delicious treat he wants :] 
<nosrednaekim> atlfalcons866: kubuntu has a killer feature... its called KDE
<atlfalcons866> i know but it doesent have stuff like automatic printer setup
<SteamMachine> Howzabout... muesliii!
<MoNsTeR> SteamMachine: whats that
<tony_> nosrednaekim: I have it but it wont let me paste it in here.
<SteamMachine> What's Muesli?
<nosrednaekim> !paste | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<atlfalcons866> will kubuntu run on a 433Mhz celeron
<MoNsTeR> atlfalcons866: duh
<SteamMachine> How on earth... wh... I don't understand how you can not know what muesli is.
<nosrednaekim> atlfalcons866: not very well
<atlfalcons866> would it run good on xubuntu
<MoNsTeR> SteamMachine: im not at wherever you live
<nosrednaekim> SteamMachine: has raisins in it correct?
<SteamMachine> Yeah.
<MoNsTeR> SteamMachine: oh that sounds good!
<SteamMachine> Raisins, bran, dried fruit, etc,
<LordBacon> we call that trail mix
<SteamMachine> I'd eat some now, but I'm outta soy milk. *RAAAAGE*
<MoNsTeR> SteamMachine: ok
<MoNsTeR> SteamMachine: soy milk EWEWEWE
<tony_> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41012/
<LordBacon> can I install kubuntu on a windows system (I have plenty of unallocated space) without burning the DVD?
<nosrednaekim> !wubi | LordBacon
<ubotu> LordBacon: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<LordBacon> nosrednaekim: will that let me do a proper install with dualboot?
<nosrednaekim> LordBacon: of sorts yes... it uses the MS bootloader though.
<SteamMachine> I don't know what else to try. I simply can't use konq now.
<LordBacon> nosrednaekim: well, I already have the space allocated to suse 10.3, I'd rather just kill it and try kubuntu gutsy
 * LordBacon wonders if the laptop boots off USB Key
<nosrednaekim> LordBacon: it should :)
<LordBacon> IBM T60p
<soulwarp> i'm trying to get a script made with synaptic that can let me download a list of packages on this computer with another computer with the same kubuntu system
<soulwarp> anyone have any ideas?
<SteamMachine> It's almost as if it thinks it should be using digikam to open directories.
<SteamMachine> Is there a way to restore defaults?
<MoNsTeR> does anybody have the tut for making kde look like mac osx
<atlfalcons866> why would you want kde to look like mac os
<soulwarp> :P
<atlfalcons866> mac os has the looks of gnome
<nosrednaekim> tony_: huh... IDK I don't really know C++
<soulwarp> i was going to suggest ubuntu
<atlfalcons866> ubuntu has gnome and i hate gnome
<MoNsTeR> i hate gnome too
<MoNsTeR> i want a better loking desktop tho:[
 * nosrednaekim has his looking like Mac. but soley because it saves space on his tiny screen
<LordBacon> I don't hate gnome, I just prefer KDE
<MoNsTeR> somebody help me :]
<LordBacon> I hate zealots
<tony_> nosrednaekim: When Kubutu comes out tomorrow maybe its a bug they fixed. Can I just upgrade from the pre-release I'm on now?
<jdong> LordBacon: dragoons are more versatile, particularly when massed.
<NickPresta> MoNsTeR, what does "better looking" mean? My opinion of a better looking desktop is different than yours. Do you want more flash, more shine, more transparency? Specifically, what do you want?
<nosrednaekim> tony_: yeah... you certainly can. in the meantime, try using  konqueror.
<atlfalcons866> because gnome is striving to be simple, it has long since reached the point where it simply doesn't do what I need it to do
<soulwarp> hey lets make our desktop look like vista
<soulwarp> ;p
<LordBacon> I want a productive desktop, with enough bling so that people don't gasp and wonder wtf is that ugly thing
<nosrednaekim> soulwarp: thats easy...
<ardchoille> soulwarp: nooooo!
<soulwarp> personaly i don't like vista
<soulwarp> my wife has vista and she hates it too
<atlfalcons866> next time i buy a new computer i am going to microwave the vista disc it comes with
<soulwarp> lol
<LordBacon> I like vista
<MoNsTeR> NickPresta: more flash more shine more transparency exactly
<soulwarp> i think the best windows version would probably be 200 for me
<soulwarp> 2000*
<soulwarp> if i had a choice
<atlfalcons866> vista install in two minutes on youtube
<LordBacon> but it's not aero that makes me like vista, there are a lot of little things
<LordBacon> but that's for a different forum/channel/audience
<SteamMachine> Why are we talking about kde vs. Gnome again?
<NickPresta> MoNsTeR, install something like Compiz-Fusion, go to kde-look.org and start your search. Flash and transparency is easy to find :)
<SteamMachine> It's not worth it, so just... chutup.
<atlfalcons866> i hate vista cuz my dads 3 year old computer cant even run
<atlfalcons866> it
<atlfalcons866> and plus its microsoft too
<ardchoille> atlfalcons866: I'll bet it'll run Linux, tho ;)
<soulwarp> MoNsTeR try playing with the theme and window decor
<atlfalcons866> yes it does and 3x faster
<tony_> Thanks nosrednaekim. You were a big help and I learned something new from you. Have a good night!
<atlfalcons866> he uses xubuntu
<nosrednaekim> tony_: No problem.
<MoNsTeR> NickPresta: its hard to install compiz with my gaphics card i need a little help if im gonig to do that
<MoNsTeR> ive install beryl on gnome before
<MoNsTeR> installed*
<LordBacon> compiz is under gnome
<ardchoille> My friends give me computers that no longer run Windows. I install Linux on it and when they see me watching a DVD movie, they want it back.
<NickPresta> MoNsTeR, we're here to help. You start and we're here to get you out of any trouble. The documentation is a good place to start
<LordBacon> it's a layer between the Xserver and Xclients (but an xclient at the same time)
<atlfalcons866> what gives KDE desktop effects
<nosrednaekim> atlfalcons866: Xrender
<soulwarp> ardchoille i know some friends like that too
<ardchoille> MoNsTeR: If you just want transparency, shadows and some effects, kde can do that on its own.. no need for beryl/compiz.
<MoNsTeR> NickPresta:  only one thing before i start do i need xgl cfause i needed it for beryl
<nosrednaekim> MoNsTeR: do you have an ATI graphics card?
<MoNsTeR> ardchoille: i was talking to you yesterday my name was jon__
<MoNsTeR> nosrednaekim: yes
<ardchoille> MoNsTeR: Ah, yeah
<atlfalcons866> will i have to upgrade tomorrow when gutsys released if i am using gutsy rc1
<nosrednaekim> MoNsTeR: yup XGL for you... but its a whole lot easier in gutsy...
<MoNsTeR> ardchoille: can you help me again like make a channel like you did yesterday so we i dont have to fuss
<nosrednaekim> atlfalcons866: no... just normal updates
<ardchoille> MoNsTeR: You can join #ardchoille, that's my channel.
<atlfalcons866> i have one update i cant remove
<atlfalcons866> or update
<soulwarp> anyone know how to get a list of programs i have installed so i can have the package manager on my other computer to download them?
<soulwarp> i would like the same packages on both
<soulwarp> (i mean hard drives)
<soulwarp> synaptic has an option to make a download script but i click it and save my file and it generates a bogus file
<nosrednaekim> soulwarp: humm, there is a command for it
<MoNsTeR> soulwarp: ill look for you on google
<soulwarp> nosrednaekim i'll try the forums
<nosrednaekim> soulwarp: nah... jst  sec
<soulwarp> k
<nosrednaekim> "dpkg -l"
<nosrednaekim> might want to pipe it to a file since it went past my scrollback
<soulwarp> that does show the packages i installed
<soulwarp> hm
<soulwarp> i figured there was some sort of backup method
<lee986321> hey ya guys,  I need that comand for running that linu restricted module thingy
<nosrednaekim> lee986321: the restricted manager?
<lee986321> yeah
<lee986321> pleases and if genni is still here Iappologise for loggin
<MoNsTeR> soulwarp: i couldnt find anythign
<lee986321> yeah apparently niether the 64 bit nor the 32 feisty came with it it
<nosrednaekim> lee986321: you mean to get it or run it?
<soulwarp> MoNsTeR ty
<nosrednaekim> MoNsTeR: "dpkg -l"
<lee986321> eh yeah if its there if not I need the actual program
<nosrednaekim> lee986321: "kdesu restricted-manager"
<lee986321> hmm it spulling up coman not found
<jackrazz_> hey everyone, I want to install KDE 4 on a ubuntu install.
<jackrazz_> do I need to install kubuntu-desktop first?
<jackrazz_> or can I just install kdebase-workspace only and that will do it?
<lee986321> !restriicted modules
<jackrazz_> anyone here install kde 4.0 on their kubuntu desktop?
<lee986321> erg
<Jucato> !restricted | lee986321
<ubotu> lee986321: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> jackrazz_: I did... buts its not really working
<Jucato> er what was the question?
<lee986321> eh ok
<nosrednaekim> lee986321: "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager"
<Jucato> !info restricted-manager-kde gutsy
<ubotu> restricted-manager-kde: manage non-free hardware drivers - KDE frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.33.1 (gutsy), package size 64 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Jucato> nosrednaekim, lee986321 ^^
<nosrednaekim> is lee986321on gutsy?
<jackrazz_> hey nosrednaekim,.. so it needs another month or so before its useable?
 * Jucato headdesks...
<Jucato> just because today's the release doesnt mean everyone's on it :(
 * Jucato headdesks... again...
<lee986321> oh I havnt seen that kind of a thingy since I played FFXI online...hmm Istill have an account lol erg I need log on to it soem time and forward all theeses comance to the ps2
<nosrednaekim> jackrazz_: beta 3 will probably be nice... but it didn't work for me.. your milage will vary.. beta2 worked for me
<Jucato> jackrazz_: I'd recommend waiting for the next beta or even RC, which would be in a month or so
<jackrazz_> ok, thanks so its a hit and miss kinda thing
<Jucato> at this point, sort of
<nosrednaekim> jackrazz_: yeah
<jackrazz_> should I install kubuntu-desktop first or can I just install kde 4.0 on a ubuntu pc?
<Jucato> although I've had less problems with compiling from source than using the kubuntu packages for KDE 4 beta
<lee986321> Ijust want them to support our ati dirers in 64 bit ...or have a repositry for them that work
<dga> when i run compiz --replace, my desktop stays the same but the tops of all of my windows are gone. anyone know what the problem is?
<jackrazz_> thanks jucato..I looking to switching from gnome to kde finally after 2 years
<nosrednaekim> jackrazz_: KDE4 is not ready for that ;)
<mike-kubunt1> hey, is there a package for the new ati radeon 8.40.4 driers?
<Jucato> *definitely* not ready for that yet
<jackrazz_> It's little things like better apps, equalizer, and so on.
<mike-kubunt1> they just added mobile 200 express support
<jackrazz_> ok I'll just start with kubuntu and wait.
<jackrazz_> thanks guys
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubunt1: Xpress200?thats been around forever
<mike-kubunt1> but they've never had 3d acceleration support for it
<mike-kubunt1> just 2d
<mike-kubunt1> they finally got around to it (beacause ati bought them)
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubunt1: in the fglrx driver they did
<mike-kubunt1> nope
<mike-kubunt1> well, if they did its shitty
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubunt1: I have one...
<lee986321> u oh
<mike-kubunt1> then you don't have the same as mine
<mike-kubunt1> its big news
<mike-kubunt1> its linked from teh compiz site
<mike-kubunt1> they just did it
<Murchadh> Hi all. Anyone heard anything like this? Get to kdm login screen but it won't recognise m,s,b, and a couple of other letters. Click on console login and I can login from there and startx. Strange behaviour, no? Any ideas.
<lee986321> this aint good that thing just crashed
<lee986321> ok how do I get to the restircted driver to enabel it?
<mike-kubunt1> pcie mobile 200 express hasn't had support in a while, check out thier site
<lee986321> if it won't run
<mike-kubunt1> from either driver
<mike-kubunt1> it has some, but very basic
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubunt1: oh wait.... they just released their 8.42 driver?
<mike-kubunt1> the oe i'm looking at is 8.40.4
<nosrednaekim> lee986321: enable what?
<mike-kubunt1> http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubunt1: oh... well,you can manually install it
<lee986321> the restricted driver ..kedsu prprogram crahsed
<mike-kubunt1> do i need to do anything special for that?
<mike-kubunt1> or do i just use thier script and it will autoload
<shiwa> hi, anyone arround willing to help me out
<lee986321> never min I got it hehee
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubunt1: I reccomend you build debs out of it. its rather easy,
<nosrednaekim> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shiwa> hello
<shiwa> how are u doing? im happy to know there is kubuntu chat for helping
<shiwa> would anyone help me out with a little problem
<nosrednaekim> shiwa: what is the problem?
<nosrednaekim> I have to go... but others might be able to help
<shiwa> the problem is that i cannot access internet when i "sudo apt-get"
<shiwa> nor with synaptic o anyother programs that runs as root
<shiwa> im a windows network administrator willing to run into linux but know little about it, (just so u know my tecnic level)
<lee986321> is the upgrade out already?
<lee986321> I just used the comand update mangaer and 7.10 popped up
<shiwa> yes, the problem came suddently, i was installing many stuff and shuddently the internet connection stoped working in any package updater program or with "sudo apt-get"
<lee986321> there is a total of 877 packages
<mike-kubunt1> cool, thanks for the help
<shiwa> somebody reading me?
<lee986321> iam in the pacific NW 19:13 daylight time
<shiwa> would somebody help me please?
<NickPresta> shiwa, does this happen consistently or only while you're upgrading to Gutsy?
<shiwa> NickPresta, yes it is consistently, i dont have internet access on my packet administration programs
<lee986321> i think they finally released th online version
<shiwa> the strange think is that i browse internet normally with my user
<Doctor_Nick> hell yeah
<lee986321> sorry shiwa compter..u seemed to have developed some AI
<shiwa> some what?
<lee986321> don't be a fraid it is just the beginning
<BigDaddy> Hey all. I was in here the other day & was talking to someone about having my /home on it's own dedicated HD or partition. I don't remeber who it was. IF you are here, can you reply?
<lee986321> AI or artificial intellegence
<shiwa> lol
<Doctor_Nick> uhm
<lee986321> it was a joke  ll
<Doctor_Nick> whats the gutsy upgrade manager package called
<shiwa> even though i dont know much about linux, for me seems a probable problems, since there is a different user running those apps
<lee986321> eh
<lee986321> didnt get the name
<shiwa> i tried to log as root to configure the internet conection with its user but seems to be a disabled account
<lee986321> ah you have devoloped the abillity to over ride seeing that you are online
<underdog5004> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shiwa> i know, i know, i run sudo for root access! but then i dont have internet!
<lee986321> Shiwa did you tap into a goverment satlight?
<shiwa> i guess i may have to do with this thing: i use a WIFI WPA protected network, and to connect, knetworkmanager need to access my keys wallet, i supose sudo dont access same wallet and then cannot have the wpa key
<Doctor_Nick> is gutsy out already?
<lee986321> i think so... ...i ...think th online version s
<shiwa> anyone has other idea of why i cannot download packages with "sudo apt-get"
<lee986321> all i know is i am min an upgrade mode
<shiwa> please help!
<lee986321> try uising and this is going to be wierd when you get it update-manager
<lee986321> shiwa are you on kubuntu or the other ubuntu
<shiwa> i did! but when i SUDO i cannot browse on wired either
<lee986321> oh no
<lee986321> this is out of my league
<Dangerous_Fun> the last update of ß7.10 killed my ethernet interfaces if I use wireless it sees the nets but can not connect the eth0 does not connect at all it is set to DHCP
<shiwa> i though kubuntu is a ubuntu with kde-desktop
<Dangerous_Fun> can some one help
<Dangerous_Fun> <bit of a newbie
<lee986321> I thuaght so too
<shiwa> i installed ubuntu 7.04 and then i installed kde desktop
<lee986321> but evendently it "behaves differently too
<shiwa> then i got a kubuntu
<savetheWorld> shiwa: the differences run just a little deeper than the desktop.
<lee986321> and it missbehaves too><
<shiwa> ohh, ok, tx, so i have an Ubuntu 7.04 + kde-desktop
<shiwa> guess im in the wrong chat then...
<lee986321> eh well,,,um..
<lee986321> the command structers different..so i have learend ..the hard way
<lee986321> no
<lee986321> the only way you can accss this if you are running k
<lee986321> you have the right area
<lee986321> waht color is your desk top shiwa
<lee986321> blue or..that ugly clor
<lee986321> If you destops blue and you have a a letter k for your menue then your right  on the money for kubuntu
<lee986321> I think I shorted heer out
<lee986321> or him
<MoNsTeR> ardchoille:
<MoNsTeR> ardchoille: you there
<lee986321> i have 11 minutes remaning
<lee986321> to tell u guys what it is
<MoNsTeR> lee986321: what are you talking about
<poty> i'm in trouble with Adept, can anyone help me ?¿ // tengo problemas con el Adept alguien me puede ayudar ¿?
<lee986321> Dristribution upgrade
<poty> la base de datos no se pudo abrir o algo por el estilo
<NickPresta> !es| poty
<ubotu> poty: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<lee986321> no habal espenol
<lee986321> eh habla
<lee986321> it jsut said the three major brands that had cahnnels in spanish
<lee986321> I bet that bot don't know gaelig
<lee986321> or Gaelic
<sub[t]rnl> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 18th, 2007) | It is development software, and as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1 | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<lee986321> MoNsTeR ism upgraidng right now..
<lee986321> !gaelic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaelic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lee986321> taught so
<Edenbeast> will gutsy have that compiz-fusion thing enabled by default?
<ardchoille> Edenbeast: Ubuntu will, Kubuntu won't
<Edenbeast> it's not deemed stable enough? I don't mind, mind you. I never really had much luck with it(compiz). :-/
<lee986321> did you guy s know that linux is the only system that has a free Gaelic language?
<lee986321> eh dictionarys that is
<tony_> I need help with Firefox please.
<lee986321> man this up dates gone fast
<lee986321> down load time start 19:13 end Download time 1942
<Doctor_Nick> goddammit
<lee986321> what?
<Doctor_Nick> why the fuck arent they enabling compiz by default on kubuntu
<lee986321> there morons?
<lee986321> ibet i lose my ati drivers
<Edenbeast> I honestly was worried they did, it never worked for me on feisty (beryl did though but it wasn't what I'd call stable enough)
<Edenbeast> seems a bit too bleeding edge to put in such a general distro like ubuntu :-/
<MoNsTeR> lee986321: your ati card will work perfectly fine
<lee986321> 64 bit machines handle that better then 32
<lee986321> eh i have an ati x300
<lee986321> thanks though
<MoNsTeR> lee986321: i have a 64 bit machine but i cant install flash in it so i dont want to install 64 bit edition plus it doesnt really go faster
<lee986321> ill take your word for it
<MoNsTeR> lee986321: it will work my 9550 works and thats the worst card to have
<MoNsTeR> lee
<Edenbeast> as long as you don't have more than 4G of RAM should you even use 64bit linux?
<lee986321> lol
<MoNsTeR> lee986321: alot of people have problems with them
<jmichaelx> how many hours until gutsy?
<MoNsTeR> i have 1gb
<MoNsTeR> ram
<lee986321> well I jsut down loaded something of a gutsy don't know waht
<lee986321> erg only 500 someting
<dkp> hello
<ted_> Gutsy is supposed to have the gnash plugin which will work on 64-bit
<lee986321> when I restart ill let you know, unless the way I set my card up freezes me up
<dkp> ??
<dkp> ^^
<lee986321> its using termonolgy like fusing with
<jmichaelx> i hate to say it, and i do not want to say it, even, but i am disappointed in gutsy (in its present form)
<lee986321> and foomatic
<soulwarp> anyone ever had this problem?
<soulwarp> sudo echo "afm=ffmpeg" >> /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<soulwarp> bash: /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf: Permission denied
<ted_> jmichaelx: why?
<lee986321> there wet the drivers I just loaded
<LordBacon> soulwarp: yes, that's right
<LordBacon> soulwarp: >> is not part of the command, but the shell redirecting
<Jucato> soulwarp: yes, it's because sudo only applies to the echo command, not the >>
<LordBacon> soulwarp: sudo "echo 'afm=ffmpeg' >> /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf"
<jmichaelx> ted_: i am just running into too many bugs... issues mounting vfat partitions, and issues with rt2500 wireless
<ardchoille> soulwarp: Is there a reason you aren't putting that in ~/.mplayer/config  ?
<ted_> jmichaelx: it has some cool stuff though
<lee986321> waht would some comon phrases be in a n upgrade?
<Jucato> LordBacon: I don't think that'll work either...
<jmichaelx> ted_: i am going to give gutsy a little time to fix this stuff before i decide to switch distros... i am a big kubuntu fan, but imho gutsy is not quite ready for release
<lee986321> eh any one "seasond at this"?
<soulwarp> it was from a bug report work around
<jmichaelx> ted_: yeah, it does
<soulwarp> copy and paste
 * Edenbeast crosses his fingers for nvidia drivers working out of the box... :-|
<ardchoille> echo "afm=ffmpeg" | sudo tee -a /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<ted_> jmichaelx: the bulletproof X will help a lot of people
<MoNsTeR> how do i make a link to the trash can on my desktop
<jmichaelx> ted_: A lot of people..... and the issues i am having could be taken care of soon. otherwise I am switching to debian lenny
<lee986321> corsses his fingers an is hoping that he is getting getsy and not the obeat thing
<lee986321> eh gutsy
<MoNsTeR> ardchoille: get in your room please :]
<lee986321> eh try dragging the can its self there
<soulwarp> ardchoille i think it worked
<ardchoille> MoNsTeR: lol
<soulwarp> ardchoille going to test it
<ardchoille> soulwarp: It better work :)
<ted_> jmichaelx: like they always say, the best linux distro is the one that works best on your machine for the stuff you want to do
<ardchoille> soulwarp: That's the proper way to do that
<jmichaelx> ted_: totally true...
<lee986321> I tried gentoo...I can't get past the set updstage
<soulwarp> ardchoille no error from the command :)
<lee986321> I amde it to password and it said...Unrecoerable error pasword ...soemthing and byebye os
<ardchoille> soulwarp: There shouldn't be
<MoNsTeR> dragging it didnt work
<lee986321> dang I really need to get glasses so Ican spell right
<ardchoille> lol
<lee986321> hmm i tired
<lee986321> work with all the other iconys lol
<Roey> hi!
<MoNsTeR> can somebody help me i want a trash icon on my desktop
<Roey> When is KDE 3.5.8 coming out for Feisty Fawn?
<Edenbeast>  why has the file-manager been changed to dolphin? On the site it says it's because of the simplicity, but isn't that more of a gnome thing?
<Edenbeast> Roey, it's out now I believe
<Roey> Also, is upgrading to Gutsy as smooth as replacing the sources line in /etc/apt.sources.list, doing apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Edenbeast> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-358.php
<Roey> thanks
<ted_> Edenbeast, I think they wanted a dedicated file manager without all the web stuff
<lee986321> it just asked my if i wanted to make changes..I said no
<lee986321> to the ext
<Airforce55555> how do you save a file in open office?
<sub[t]rnl> Roey: yes
<Airforce55555> i try to save but it sais choose a file to open
<lee986321> save as
<Airforce55555> i dont want to open i want to save
<Roey> sub[t]rnl:  ok
<Airforce55555> same thing with save as
<Roey> sub[t]rnl:  any side-effects?
<sub[t]rnl> Roey: hrm
<Roey> ya
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<Roey> like, say
<MoNsTeR> is today the day gutsy came out
<Airforce55555> could somebody help?
<MoNsTeR> how come i havent got the option to update
<Roey> sub[t]rnl:  do you know if Gutsy uses that patched xresprobe to properly detect Dell 2405FPW monitors by now?
<sub[t]rnl> Roey: not sure, you could run a find in the change logs though
<lee986321> oh so tahts the other lee
<ted_> Airforce55555: that's weird ... it says Save As for me
<Roey> sub[t]rnl:  ok, thanks
<Airforce55555> huh
<er> hi, anyone having "menu" troubles? I have all that extra text which makes the menu hard to use? thanks :)
<ted_> MoNsTeR: Gutsy will be released tomorrow
<Roey> yeay
<lee986321> is in the process of updating
<lee986321> 0 minutes befor reboot
<lee986321> MoNsTeR I cheated..I used a comand update-manager adn when tht faile I did the apt get.
<lee986321> i like to do wierd things like that
<X-DeluXe> wow
<melody> Evening.
<[Tyro]> Hey, does anyone have a link to a tutorial of how to install Kubuntu onto a Win XP without clearing any data?
<[Tyro]> for dual booting
<lee986321> eh ithink its aobut to reconfig my net work here in a sec
<melody> [Tyro]: you mean, resizing the winblows partition to allow space for Linux and then dual boot?
<Rodotheone> sex
<[Tyro]> i dunno
<jmichaelx> update-manager always fails, for me , anyways
<max__> hello
<lee986321> waht the heck is hiplip?
<X-DeluXe> Tyro: its not so hard, just make some partition-free space on your harddisc
<[Tyro]> i just wanna know how to install Kubuntu onto a winxp system for dual booting without clearing data melody
<Edenbeast> Tyro, you could install it using qemu if you just wanted to try it out
<Parlotti> <Tyrol> got to howtoforg
<ted_> [Tyro]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Parlotti> <Tyrol> got to howtoforg.com
<BlueDrew> well, you could just resize your winblows partition to make more room.  or put another HD in there.
<[Tyro]> right
<[Tyro]> ok, well i got NTSF
<[Tyro]> so there is trouble
<[Tyro]> NTFS*
<BlueDrew> shouldn't be trouble.   you should be able to resize ntfs partitions
<[Tyro]> it sais that it doesn't allow for read and write
<[Tyro]> only read
<BlueDrew> but the partition resizing app shouldn't care for a resize.   read/write (which you can do on linux, btw) is more for everyday usage
<Edenbeast> ntfs3g allows for read and write but you can't have ntfs as the filesystem of your /
<soulwarp> [Tyro] the kubuntu install cd can resize the windows partition for you
<[Tyro]> yeah
<[Tyro]> i was just reading this thing here
<BlueDrew> [Tyro]: do a google search on the resizing issue.
<ted_> [Tyro]: The new Ubuntu/Kubuntu 7.10 supports NTFS read/write
<[Tyro]> "Issues with Windows XP and NTFS"
<BlueDrew> I personally have never resized.. I either install a new HD or nuke windows.
<[Tyro]> haha
<[Tyro]> sounds like a good idea
<[Tyro]> but not on a dell system
<Edenbeast> but if you just want to try before you commit, you can just as well run it in a virtual box like qemu or vmware and if you don't like it (which is impossible if you're a person of good taste :p) then you can just delete the one image file and be done with it
<soulwarp> [Tyro] i've resised my windows partition with the kubuntu install cd with out any issues
<BlueDrew> I install vmware to run windows under linux if i absolutely need to, but I rarely do that.  so.... not really an issue.
<Edenbeast> can parted resize ntfs owadays?
<lee986321> wish me luck as I restart
<[Tyro]> soulwarp do you have to backup stuff?
<soulwarp> [Tyro] i didn't
<LordBacon> Edenbeast: gparted can, but I don't recommend using it
<BlueDrew> it is always a good idea to have a backup of your important personal data
<LordBacon> it has a habit of re-ordering partitions, trashing windows' ability to boot
<[Tyro]> yeah, i don't think i've ever backed anything
<soulwarp> [Tyro] you get a slider bar to help you resize the amount you want
<[Tyro]> cool
<BlueDrew> [Tyro]: that's brave or... foolish.. especially on a windows machine
<[Tyro]> it is
<[Tyro]> i just don't see why any data would be lost, so i just never back stuff up i trust technology
<[Tyro]> But i'm pissed with winxp becasue it's not letting me disable Pagefile
<X-DeluXe> take a look at the release channel... everyone got mad there ^^
<Edenbeast> anybody here using anything other than xfs or ext3? I usually take ext3 but I must say I had some problems with it with the last kernels I got. :-/ anybody use zfs maybe?
<Edenbeast> Tyro just set it to 2MB
<jords>  Real Men don't make backups. They upload it via ftp and let the world mirror it. -- Linus Torvalds
<X-DeluXe> i use ext3, but i hate this checkup every 20th startup
<[Tyro]> Edenbeast it resizes it self saying it's too small
<Edenbeast> heh my computer is pretty much 24/7 :-s
<[Tyro]> that's what pisses me
<BlueDrew> hardrives can fail, regardless.  Plus I'd never trust windows for my important data anyway.... too many issues.   I made the switch to linux a few years back after my daughter was born and i had a lot of digital pics on my windows partition... only to have windows come back with an error of "unable to find magic cookie" on my HD... and I lost all that data.  Since then I've been running pclinuxos (or kubuntu, or several other
<BlueDrew> distros) with ext3-journalised to keep my data more secure
<Edenbeast> Tyro: install more RAM
<Edenbeast> seems the obvious solution
<lee986321> woa taht is one bright screen lol
<lee986321> ati is intact
<Edenbeast> you better not be talking about me :p
<hdevalence> what is VM dirty writeback time?
<[Tyro]> Edenbeast i have 2.5 Gig
<[Tyro]> and it only uses like 512meg
<[Tyro]> ands starts using the pagefile
<Edenbeast> hmm that sucks :-/
<[Tyro]> Very much so
<lee986321> well
<[Tyro]> It's good to have the RAM for games though
<lee986321> it seems taht Iam on the gutsy version
<lee986321> and its not asking for updates
<[Tyro]> i need it for that, and it uses it, but all my other stuff pisses me off
<Edenbeast> what can I say, I'm happily usng linux since about '98 and windows free since 2002  :-|
<soulwarp> gutzy comes out tomorrow?
<Edenbeast> which games do you play? some games can run on linux via wine/cedega
<BlueDrew> windows free here too... plus our work has switched to linux.  We only have two machines there now with legacy operating systems on them (windows)
<soulwarp> i like tremulous, very fun game
<sub[t]rnl> soulwarp: comes out in like, an hour
<soulwarp> :o
 * Edenbeast quickly hides the terminal services window remoting in the windows server *blush*
<soulwarp> hope they fix the mencoder bug
<sub[t]rnl> which?
<BlueDrew> i solved game compatibility issues and the constant "hardware upgrade" spiral of pc gaming......  i got a Wii instead.  problem solved.
<Edenbeast> in my defense it's not my server :P
<[Tyro]> what is windows Free?
<sub[t]rnl> mencoder is pffth. use ffmpeg anyway
<BlueDrew> Now i just use my computer for computing stuff.
<Edenbeast> I'm very compelled by that new game that will come out hellgate London
<BlueDrew> windows free means you don't have windows in your domain... home..work..etc
<soulwarp> sub[t]rnl i like both
<Edenbeast> and I'd love to play TF2 as well :-/
<lee986321> eh my ps2 surfices me for gaming until Isave up for games
<soulwarp> sub[t]rnl but it would be nice
<sub[t]rnl> soulwarp: agreed
<[Tyro]> ohh, so you're free of windows like chains
<BlueDrew> no windows issues.
<sub[t]rnl> then mencoder wouldn't be so, as I so sophisticatedly put it.. "pffth"
<Edenbeast> but my computer has socket 939 so I'd need to buy yet another mobo + processor and probably new ram as well + a new videocard... it just nevevr stops :P
<soulwarp> sub[t]rnl some issues when converting mp3s in video files
<BlueDrew> only reason I would get an upgraded gfx card is to get even smoother compiz-fusion performance. :)
<soulwarp> sub[t]rnl only way to fix it was to downgrade mencoder :'(
<sub[t]rnl> no kidding?
<Edenbeast> does compiz-fusion have that beryl limitation where it'll run up to your vidcard's memory limit and will then display blacked-out windows?
<sub[t]rnl> I use ffmpeg/mencoder to encode my .avi files so I can burn them on dvd's
<BlueDrew> Edenbeast: that was an NVIDIA problem....  fixed in the newest drivers.
<[Tyro]> when was the latest Kubuntu released
<sub[t]rnl> usually use the tovid script header to do the dirty work though
<[Tyro]> or will be
<Edenbeast> ah ok, great :-)
<sub[t]rnl> I've produced some really nice looking dvd's in linux, thats for sure
<sub[t]rnl> using ffmpeg/mpeg2enc
<X-DeluXe> kde 4 in december i think
<soulwarp> sub[t]rnl personally i like ffmpeg for the speed
<sub[t]rnl> agreed
<BlueDrew> man... getting a tonsillectomy at 35 really sucks.
<lee986321> taht reminds me, Ineed a dvd authorign system
<[Tyro]> what version of Kubuntu do you guys use?
<lee986321> ok so how do I check if this is a beta that i reiceived or the real macoy?
<X-DeluXe> [Tyro]: 2 times a year, they update the whole (k)ubuntu... today should be one update
<Edenbeast> I use a mutated version of ubuntu -> kubuntu
<lee986321> lol
<Edenbeast> currently at 7.04
<[Tyro]> do you guys use both Kubuntu  and Ubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> 7.10 here
<lee986321> 7.10 here
<sub[t]rnl> lee986321: what version are you checking?
<[Tyro]> where do you get 7.10 from?
<ardchoille> [Tyro]: just Kubuntu here
<lee986321> the one that I just upgraded
<soulwarp> its possible to use kde or gnome
<soulwarp> with kubuntu
<Edenbeast> Tyro: in a sense you can. You can install both Desktop environments and choose which one to use or have different DEs per user.
<soulwarp> but kubuntu comes with kde
<sub[t]rnl> lee986321: oh, your wanting to check your ubuntu version?
<[Tyro]> you and Ubuntu is Gnome
<Edenbeast> the one thing I really miss from gnome is gnome-video-thumbnailer :-(
<X-DeluXe> ubuntu -> gnome ; kubuntu -> kde
<lee986321> yes or in my case the kubuntu version
<soulwarp> like ubuntu only comes with gnome but you can install kde or other windows managers
<lee986321> allain all yes
<Edenbeast> I don't like that the konqueror one doesn't pick somewhat random images, when looking at a series, they all display the same front image now.
<[Tyro]> So Kubuntu and Ubuntu, the only dif is KDE and GNome, but you can have Gnome on Kubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> lsb_release -a
<lee986321> how do i know if i be beta or..
<Edenbeast> and you can have kde on ubuntu, yes
<[Tyro]> so what's the difference between them then?
<sub[t]rnl> between what?
<soulwarp> from what i hear ubunutu wil come with a new fall back windows manager that doesn't require x-windows in case it crashes
<Edenbeast> or fluxbox, openbox or any other DE or WM(window manager)
<[Tyro]> (K) $ Ubuntu
<[Tyro]> Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<lee986321> No LSB modules are available.
<sub[t]rnl> kubuntu IS ubuntu..
<soulwarp> one comes with kde one comes with gnome
<sub[t]rnl> but its running kde
<[Tyro]> so it's just what they come with
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, the core is the same thing
<soulwarp> not every distro can fit on one CD
<lee986321> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<soulwarp> fedora is like 4 or 5 CDs if i remember
<[Tyro]> so what are the main differences between KDE and Gnome?
<sub[t]rnl> the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu is one command: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sub[t]rnl> or whatever it is
<sub[t]rnl> [Tyro]: quite a few
<lee986321> Release:        7.10
<BlueDrew> kde is more advanced and way cooler. :)
<soulwarp> yes!
<sub[t]rnl> agreed
<X-DeluXe> yes :)
<lee986321> well am  i a beta or...
<sub[t]rnl> larger memory footprint though
<Edenbeast> Tyro: gnome tends to focus on ease of use through simplicity, to lesen the burden for new users (at least that's my impression of it)
<sub[t]rnl> with kde
<BlueDrew> tyro... you may wanna also try out the livecd for pclinuxos 2007.  kde based system with very nice multimedia setup from the get-go...  you can get it from pclinuxos.com
<Edenbeast> kde on the other hand tends to present you with lots and lots of options and has more of a windows look
<lee986321> i treid gentoo
<sub[t]rnl> holy mother Edenbeast
<sub[t]rnl> my kde looks nothing like windows
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<soulwarp> slax was a cool live cd i once tryed
<sub[t]rnl> lee986321: gentoo is good
<ardchoille> Edenbeast: my kde looks nothing like windows
<lee986321> failed hard core  at setting it..made it to pw an no idea what happend
<Edenbeast> mine doesn't either now, but I do think a base install resembles it somewhat more than gnome :-/
<ardchoille> yeah
<sub[t]rnl> lee986321: portage is a damn good package manager too.. just compiling everything from source throws some people off
<sub[t]rnl> but meh
<ardchoille> yeah, I wanna use it now.. not next week, lol
<Edenbeast> and it's not like it's necessarily a bad thing: familiarity tends to be a good thing for many people
<lee986321> i am not saying its not... i just don't know where i went erong at.. said pw fatal error then shut down
<sub[t]rnl> ardchoille lol
<lee986321> i went with the sugested hints lol
<lee986321> i just want to know i f i had done my pw would it shut it down?
<lee986321> in set up mode?
<Edenbeast> and gnome has way more and better themes :p
<sub[t]rnl> Edenbeast: lol
<Edenbeast> I really really want a 'milk' theme for my kde, that would rock
<sub[t]rnl> kde-look ftw?
<lee986321> do you recomend the dvd the instead of the cd?
<sub[t]rnl> wonder how many time's I've refreshed ffox looking for 7.10 live cd
<sub[t]rnl> :}
<soulwarp> giev
<Ch1ppy> hey, my kopete keeps crashing now?
<Ch1ppy> er, it just randomly started
<Ch1ppy> only thing I've done was update + install kde4 beta3, but running kde3's kopete
<sub[t]rnl> only thing eh? heh
<lee986321> oh fergetting i  have got to havve my celtic back ground
<Ch1ppy> sub[t]rnl: only thing that could have impacted it I mean
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, thats a pretty big step though
<aslam> hi all, where can i find kde4 beta3 packages, aptitude still doesn't show them :(
<prak> is the gutsy available to some people now?
<sub[t]rnl> try killing all processes releated to Kopete
<sub[t]rnl> and opening it again
<prak> as it's oct 18 in most areas of the world?
<sub[t]rnl> ps aux |grep kopete
<Ch1ppy> sub[t]rnl: kay, one sec
<Ch1ppy> sub[t]rnl: no other kopete processes running
<lee986321> sub[t]rnl what thre me for a loop was...doing my pw...i couldnt see any thing not even astrix when i typed it in
<sub[t]rnl> lee986321: hehe
<sub[t]rnl> i be
<sub[t]rnl> Ch1ppy: fire it up in konsole to see the feedback
<sub[t]rnl> that way you can catch any gripes and debug it
<lee986321> so I no idea if I was typing in the box or not
<sub[t]rnl> bbiab
<Ch1ppy> sub[t]rnl: I did, no others running
<lee986321> does it have an actual scren that comes up when finished?
<millerjd> Hey, with KDE 4 beta 3, did they fix the kicker replacement?
<lee986321> and wah is it meaning when there is an nrecoverable error?
<millerjd> it means you have an error you can't recover from =0)
<lee986321> so taht means..wrong pw..back to the drawing board then correct
<lee986321> or do i have a bad disk?
<millerjd> I have no clue what you are talking about
<Ch1ppy> millerjd: I'd tell you, but it won't even start for me :S
<sub[t]rnl> Ch1ppy: back
<Ch1ppy> sub[t]rnl: kay, any other ideas?
<millerjd> Ch1ppy: what part doesn't start for you?
<millerjd> you also have to install kde4base-dev to get kde4 to start
<sub[t]rnl> Ch1ppy: try running it from a terminal
<sub[t]rnl> Ch1ppy: open konsole, then run kopete
<sub[t]rnl> to see the output
<Ch1ppy> sub[t]rnl: oh right, duh
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<millerjd> my company is have a 7.10 release party tomorrow and I'm wondering if they put some sort of menu bar (kicker) at the bottom of beta 3 for kde 4
<Ch1ppy> millerjd: maybe that's it ;)
<millerjd> if you get an error about a library missing, it's probably because the file you need is actually in kde4base-dev
<Ch1ppy> millerjd: hold up, I'll try it in a sec
<millerjd> i ran into that
<lee986321> oh I neeok now to test a few things in my graphics..hmm it seems to be stuck in 32 mb rather then 256
<lee986321> erg
<millerjd> I wish the kubuntu people had some sort of changlog for their kde4 beta updates
<sub[t]rnl> lee986321: your not seeing all your available memory?
<feimao> Sysinfo for 'kubuntu': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2500+ at 1830 MHz (3665 bogomips), , RAM: 497/503MB, 111 proc's, 3.34h up
<millerjd> brb, taco bell time
<Ch1ppy> sub[t]rnl: kopete: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Unable to create io-slave:
<Ch1ppy> klauncher said: Unknown protocol ''.
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> sounds like a permissions problem
<Ch1ppy> millerjd: that got it, thanks for the tip.  there's a bar at the bottom with a clock, but no taskbar and no menu.  also, the status bar thingy icons are displaying above the bar....
<sub[t]rnl> Ch1ppy: try running it via "sudo kopete"
<sub[t]rnl> for me
<Ch1ppy> sub[t]rnl: ahead of you ;)
<sub[t]rnl> err, better yet, kdesu kopete
<sub[t]rnl> good
<Ch1ppy> sub[t]rnl: that's it, good call.  any idea what I can do to fix it?
 * sub[t]rnl sucks on teeth
<Ironman_> hello does kubuntu have good support or laptops?
<sub[t]rnl> its an issue with kdelibs
<sub[t]rnl> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<sub[t]rnl> theres the fix
<sub[t]rnl> you can either downgrade your kdelibs, or dpkg -i the download from that link
 * sub[t]rnl recommends the download
<Ironman_> do anyone know if kubuntu offers good support or laptops?
<sub[t]rnl> Ironman_: yes
<soulwarp> i just use gaim ;p
<sub[t]rnl> kopete > gaim!
<sub[t]rnl> XD
<sub[t]rnl> wheres your kde allience soulwarp!
<sub[t]rnl> alliance even
<soulwarp> lol
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<ardchoille> s/alliance/allegiance/
<iss_student> Ironman run kubuntu on my laptop and love it
<sub[t]rnl> ardchoille: shush you
<ardchoille> lol
<soulwarp> does kopete have the ability to transfer pictures with yahoo messanger?
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<WaltzingAlong> send files?
<soulwarp> yes
<soulwarp> i've never tested it
<sub[t]rnl> me either, but its there
<sub[t]rnl> I see pictures of my friends on yahoo accounts when they get online though
<soulwarp> yahoo is funny about that i hear
<Ch1ppy> sub[t]rnl: that works, thanks :)
<sub[t]rnl> Ch1ppy: np
<ted_> soulwarp: I tried that feature recently and it didn't work for me
<mika__> wouldn't it just be the same as sending files over msn?
<soulwarp> ted_ doesn't work with gaim either
<ted_> soulwarp: huh, it did work on gaim for me
<Doctor_Nick> SHIT GUYS
<millerjd> ch1ppy, you get kde4 running?
<soulwarp> ted_ usually never shows the transfer on the other end when i tryed it
<Doctor_Nick> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Doctor_Nick> 0 days to go :D
<ted_> soulwarp: yep, same behavior here, going in both directions
<soulwarp> must be EST
<millerjd> anyone know if the beta 3 of kde 4 fixes kicker replacement
<ted_> soulwarp: although I'm not sure if it could be my NAT router
<sub[t]rnl> millerjd: what kind of kicker replacement are you talking about? just curious
<millerjd> I think they call it kickoff
<millerjd> will be replaced with raptor
<sub[t]rnl> ewh, cool
<sub[t]rnl> no idea
<millerjd> I know in beta 2, there was no menu bar (kicker) on the bottom
<millerjd> company is doing a 7.10 release party tomorrow and I'm waiting for a machine to apt-get kde4b3 to see if it has some sort of start bar at the bottom
<ekrengel> does anyone know a command to send a signal to a monitor if it cannot resume from suspend?
<sub[t]rnl> millerjd: fun fun
<ekrengel> i can fake change the resolution
<ekrengel> and have it come back after applying the same resolution that it was at
<ekrengel> on my second screen
<ekrengel> "monitor and display" commands
<millerjd> anyone is invited, cocktails will be served
<sub[t]rnl> where at!
<X-DeluXe> millerjd: served at your kde?
<millerjd> phoenix, arizona
<millerjd> we are the only linux retail store here in the valley
<soulwarp> <---orlano florida =/
<millerjd> so we have parties when there is a new release
<soulwarp> orlando*
<sub[t]rnl> though, if I got hammered and sat down in front of kde4b3 i would reeealy screw it up.. (unstable + more unstable = ...poop)
 * genii thinks about coffee but sips a fruit juice instead
<sub[t]rnl> genii is a coffee fiend
<sub[t]rnl> period
<dsmith__> its 2:00 PM, Thursday Oct 18th, in Australia. I want Gutsy! lol..
<genii> sub[t]rnl: Well, I'm awake a lot :)
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<dsmith__> when are they officially letting it go?
<millerjd> Frankly, I hate kubuntu. I'm a hardcore gnome guy, but I really like kde4
<marx2k> I wonder what today's dist-upgrade is gonna do for my KDE
<sub[t]rnl> marx2k: the update manager is pretty ironed out, it was seemless for me, for the rc1
<sub[t]rnl> so I'm sure you'll breeze through it, no troubles for the stable
<marx2k> haha no I didnt mean what is it gonna do TO my KDE :)
<millerjd> For the LOVE OF PETE why did they not fix the kicker in Beta 3?!!!?!!!!!
<millerjd> I just finished installing kde4b3 and still no kicker
<millerjd> no nothung
<millerjd> nothing
<sub[t]rnl> ...um
<Jucato> 1. There is no kicker in KDE 4
<millerjd> whatever the replacement is
<marx2k> how'd KDE4 in general?
<sub[t]rnl> raptor!
<millerjd> I can never remember the name
<Jucato> 2. The fixes for it came after the Beta 3 freeze
<millerjd> is there a way to get the fix?
<Jucato> 3. Even at Beta 3, Plasma is still under heavy development
<WaltzingAlong> calling it the third beta hardly means it is almost finished
<millerjd> I know that, but it seems rather trivial that kubuntu is far behind on the kde4 dev
<Jucato> ...
<millerjd> I've seen some nice kde4 setups
<millerjd> but kubuntu hasn't put it together yet
<Jucato> in order to make packages, one has to take a snapshot of the state of the software at a given date. You can't take a snapshot of software last week, package it, then expect it to have todays updates and fixes
<Jucato> so unless you compile it yourself, yes, it will be behind a bit
<godfodder> is there a way to run dos from kubuntu?
<godfodder> the only way for me to install my particular version of xp needs dos
<X-DeluXe> wine?
<godfodder> what a pain in the butt
<Jucato> um... no...
<WaltzingAlong> wine emulates windows api, not dos
<WaltzingAlong> !info dosbox
<tazgodx> anyone know the command to upgrade my kubuntu to 7.10?
<ubotu> dosbox: A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.65-1 (feisty), package size 506 kB, installed size 1388 kB
<godfodder> when i runn the xp installer i get an error and it closes
<WaltzingAlong> tazgodx: there are instructions on kubuntu.org
<Jucato> and if you're trying to install Windows on your hard drive, you can't do it from w/in Linux, specially not through wine
<tazgodx> ok, thanks WaltzingAlong
<godfodder> well my c drive is wiped so i'm having some issues
<godfodder> thanks WaltzingAlong, i'll try dosbox
<millerjd> I don't think I have the patience to compile kde4, I'm sure I'd bork something up this late at night
<WaltzingAlong> godfodder: if you want ms windows within gnu/linux then perhaps look at virtualization software
<godfodder> i'm very new to linux so i can use as much help as possible
<godfodder> lol
 * Jucato doesn't think this is the right place to ask how to re-install Windows :)
<dsmith__> heh
 * sub[t]rnl cackles
<ardchoille> lol
<sub[t]rnl> I get lost in front of a windows machine...
<sub[t]rnl> its sad
<godfodder> lol
<soulwarp> my family thinks im a computer wiz so they ask me questions about windows...
<Jucato> although I must say I've never heard of a Windows installer that requires MS-DOS other than Windows 3.1...
<dsmith__> i get asked why should we use free software when we can pay for software thats supported?
<genii> sub[t]rnl: The other day I caught myself on a windows machine i needed to examine, typing in: ifconfig a few times before I realised my error
<dsmith__> lol
<sub[t]rnl> I have to run "cmd" every now and again just to see something somewhat familiar
<sub[t]rnl> genii: lol
<dsmith__> I've done that
<Jucato> godfodder: btw there's a ##windows channel. you might be able to get help there
<godfodder> yeah it has a Uwin installer
<ardchoille> dsmith__: Send them here: http://ardchoille42.googlepages.com/linux.html
<godfodder> its windows xp pro with sp2/sp3
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<genii> brrrrr beta service packs
 * Jucato is guessing it's sort of pirated software..
<genii> Jucato: I have a "don't ask don't tell" policy
<godfodder> it comes with all these extras too... like a vista interface option lol
<Jucato> in which case it's a double no-no
<dsmith__> ardchoille: thx
<godfodder> bbl
<Jucato> genii: but you're not an op. I would have to ask and kick :)
<Jucato> at least I ask first :D
<dsmith__> ppl just refuse to go away from windows
<genii> Ah, true
<genii> dsmith__: They are afraid of change.
<dsmith__> that or refuse to change
<Jucato> to be fair, some of them really can't...
<sub[t]rnl> agreed Jucato
<dsmith__> i support close to 50 users..
<sub[t]rnl> there are quite a few people that I know that run linux.. and though its bad to say.. I really wish they wouldn't
<Jucato> work, needed/favorite software w/o Linux altertanives, games *cough*
<sub[t]rnl> save on my cellphone bill
<Jucato> heh :0
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> (then there are those who are probably better off *not* running Linux :P)
<dsmith__> I caught on fella trying to install windows Nvidia drivers on his linux box
<sub[t]rnl> yeh
<dsmith__> lol
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<sub[t]rnl> I went to my buddies house last night, I had installed kubuntu on a partition for him
<lee986321> oh man zines  for amorachs been takes out...its dreyed out i cant listen to any stations that celtic
<Jucato> stick around longer here and you'll meet people asking how to install an exe installer for firefox :)
<sub[t]rnl> and I saw ./someapp.exe in his .bash_history
<sub[t]rnl> heh, busted
<dsmith__> lol
<Jucato> lee986321: whatcha talking about?
<mrtimbo> are my eyes playing with me or is 7.10 out
<dsmith__> where...where
<Jucato> probably the former :P
<Jucato> it should be out Oct. 18... question is what time and on whose timezone
<lee986321> a critical part for dtreamimg in amorochs no longer available
<sunilonln> would i lose anything by forcing an upgrade to gutsy right now, or should i wait until it officially releases?
<genii> Heh. A computer lab I maintain..we have 2 *buntu boxes. Someone downloaded msn messenger install exe to the desktop about 20 times
<Jucato> 1st of all, it's Xine and Amarok. 2nd nothing has been taken out
<dsmith__> sunilonln: make a backup first!
<sub[t]rnl> genii: lol
<lee986321> judt s sec ill get the name of that plug in
<dsmith__> genlmao
<mrtimbo> i just told it to update and it told me that an upgrade to 7.20 is avail
<dsmith__> genii: LMAO
<sunilonln> dsmith__: obviously; i'm talking about functionality and/or code changes
<genii> dsmith__: Even more ironic, Pidgin was running the whole time
 * Jucato wouldn't probably survive as a sysadmin... 
<dsmith__> HMMMM
<sub[t]rnl> sunilonln: nope.
<dsmith__> i use kopete
<lee986321> Xine extraplug in...it has been greyed out
<sunilonln> sub[t]rnl: nope meaning it's ok to upgrade now?
<sub[t]rnl> sunilonln: yup
<dsmith__> jabber, yahoo, msn
<sunilonln> cool
<Jucato> lee986321: libxine1-ffmpeg is what you need
<lee986321> its under multi media
<lee986321> for amrach?
<sub[t]rnl> update manager is pretty ironed out, should be smooth sailing
<dsmith__> genii: checkout ncomputing
<Jucato> oh btw guys, just a bit of a heads up. starting today, when people ask about MP3 codecs, tell them libxine1-ffmpeg instead of libxine-extracodecs
<sub[t]rnl> just keep an eye on the packages it recommends removing in the upgrade
<sub[t]rnl> Jucato: 10-4
<Jucato> or if they're using gutsy, just tell them to install kubuntu-restricted-extras for the whole bunch (except w32 and dvd)
<dsmith__> NetersLandreau: aircard?
<genii> Jucato: Has that been updated in ubotu's blurbs?
<mrtimbo> well it is upgrading so i guess ill just download an iso from the local mirror tomorrow
<lee986321> eh i am trying to listen to a pod cast
<Edenbeast> my amarok refuses to play mp3s anymore :-(
<Jucato> genii: ubotu doesn't give the package name actually
<Edenbeast> since the last upgrade
<Jucato> Edenbeast: try to check if libxine1-ffmpeg is installed
<genii> /msg ubotu hi
<genii> oops
 * sub[t]rnl snaps
<soulwarp> woops
<sub[t]rnl> I wanted to say it Jucato!
<Edenbeast> oh it has that and libmad and all the codecs you can imagine
<sunilonln> sub[t]rnl: should i use 'sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release'?
<Jucato>  /msg genii hahaha!
<sub[t]rnl> sunilonln: I upgraded through adept manager
 * Jucato wonders why use the gnome commands...
<sub[t]rnl> sunilonln: but its the same thing really
<genii> Jucato: I want to query him a bit about mp3s and so on
<Edenbeast> it still says no mp3 support from time to time and then it usuually freezes on that :-/
<lee986321> for my pod casts? i need  libxine1-ffmpeg
<Jucato> sunilonln: there's a step by step for Kubuntu using adept-manager
<Crazypoultry> sorry for what may sound like a stupid ? but i'm pretty new to linux, is there anything special i need to do to update to 7.10 when it releases?(i tried the RC and for some reason it kept killing my ethernet  connection as well as my winblows partition)
<Jucato> sub[t]rnl: might not be the same thing really.
<Edenbeast> what happened to amarok-gstreamer btw?
<Jucato> Crazypoultry: are you on 7.10 RC right now?
<sub[t]rnl> Jucato seems they use the same repos right?
<Crazypoultry> no
<lee986321> they deleted the main codec
<Ironman_> did all the downloads change to dvd because im not seeing any more cd downloads?
<Crazypoultry> 7.04 as of now
<Ironman_> nvm
<sub[t]rnl>  /msg ubotu shh, we'll talk about that later
<Jucato> sub[t]rnl: yes. but afaik, adept_manager makes sure some kubuntu stuff is installed before proceding
<Edenbeast> now amarok just complains about not finding the correct demultiplexer so I figure it's not looking inthe corect place somehow
<sub[t]rnl> sunilonln: use adept_manager just to be safe
<Jucato> Crazypoultry: nothing special. just follow the steps when it comes out
<sub[t]rnl> sunilonln: cause I know for a fact its ironed out
<Crazypoultry> k, tyty
<sunilonln> sub[t]rnl: already started it in the terminal; seems to be fine so far
<Jucato> uh oh?
 * sub[t]rnl shuffles feet
<Jucato> you're using apt-get dist-upgrade?
<sunilonln> yes
<sunilonln> is that a problem?
<Jucato> now that's going to be more problematic
<sunilonln> i can kill it; it's still downloading repo info
<sunilonln> k, killed - i'll use adept
<Jucato> 1. make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed. 2. make sure 3rd-party unofficial repos are disabled. 3. use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --install-recommends"
 * sub[t]rnl agrees
<Jucato> actually you can use apt if you really want to
<Arenlor> they need to change the topic in here to support in #ubuntu since #ubuntu+1 is forwarding to it
<Jucato> hm... was that --install recommends or --with-recomends... hm...
<Jucato> hm..
<sunilonln> Jucato: i'll just use adept in that case
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> i thought you could just replace fiesty with gutsy, apt update, then upgrade
<sub[t]rnl> badda boom badda bing
<ardchoille> Jucato: searching in man apt-get for "recommends" returned "Pattern not found"
<lee__> will compwiz run on kubutu?
<Jucato> ardchoille: yeah it's not in man, but it's an option
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<lee__> not that i need wobles as i have enough grahpics lol
<ardchoille> Love those undocumented options, lol
<Jucato> sub[t]rnl: oh yeah forgot that step. step 0
<Jucato> sub[t]rnl: not with gutsy.. there were some subtle changes
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<lee__> so did we get the real version this time?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo sed -e 's/\sfeisty/ gutsy/g’ -i /etc/apt/sources.stli &sudo & apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sunilonln> adept is doing its stuff; hopefully it will work correctly
<sub[t]rnl> tada
<Jucato> sub[t]rnl: that won't work actually
 * sub[t]rnl sucks on teeth
<Jucato> sub[t]rnl: first of all it should be dist-upgrade
<WaltzingAlong> sub[t]rnl: if you have enabled   proposed you have better chances with that (and dist-upgrade)
* Jucato changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 beta 2: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php | Gutsy party and "when is it out?" questions in #ubuntu-release-party
<lee__> oops i am running office org
<Jucato> sunilonln: just follow the step by step guide and you'll be fine
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<sunilonln> okay, thanks
<sub[t]rnl> never mind ol' sub, he just gets those wild hairs
 * sub[t]rnl coughs
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: for that matter kde4beta3 could find its way to the topic?
<Jucato> grr!!
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<WaltzingAlong> :d kubuntu.org has it
 * Jucato grumbles
<Jucato> anything else sirs?
* Jucato changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 beta 3: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php | Gutsy party and "when is it out?" questions in #ubuntu-release-party
<WaltzingAlong> haha
<sub[t]rnl> haha
<WaltzingAlong> bravissimo
<WaltzingAlong> looks great
<tharun> got dc'ed, asing again: can I export DigiKam albums/collections onto a CD which preserves all the tags etc. so that a windows machine can read it?
 * Jucato grumbles... slave drivers... mumbles...
<rockets> When I install the kdebase-workspace do i get a kde4 session or just some apps
<Jucato> just some libs & apps, unless you follow the instructions on how to get a session
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, looks like dev and apps
<soulwarp> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<sub[t]rnl> pfhehe
<rockets> Well, I installed kdebase-workspace and created a session, and it just crashes
<jeezmos> silly question, but if I download/install 7.10 RC, will there be a simple upgrade process to upgrade that to 7.10 Full Release?
<Jucato> jeezmos: yes
<jeezmos> Jucato: thanks.  does kubuntu usually release soon after Ubuntu (obviously thinking about hte 7.10 release today/tomorrow)
<HorD> hi, there are final release?
<Jucato> jeezmos: same time
 * Jucato points to the topic
<HorD> or not yet?
<sub[t]rnl> HorD: not yet
<HorD> sub[t]rnl tomorrow?
<Shaezsche> does kubuntu feature the power saving dynticks? or just ubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> HorD: yes, very soon
<Jucato> HorD: Oct. 18. unknown time, unknown timezone
<Shaezsche> Dynamic screen configuration? thats listed in hte ubuntu release page but not kubuntu...
<Jucato> Shaezsche: if it's a kernel feature, then all *buntus have it
<Shaezsche> ok what about the new randr Dynamic screen configuration
<Jucato> BulletProof X unfortunately isn't
<Shaezsche> what?
<Shaezsche> are you talking to me?
<HorD> ok... thanks you guys
<Jucato> Shaezsche: yes
<Shaezsche> what does bulletproof mean?
<Shaezsche> is it in ubnutu and NOT kubuntu?
<Jucato> dynamic screen recognition (I think)
<jeezmos> I've always had trouble with debian-based systems when I use vi ... it seems like the keys are just oddly mapped.  For example, I press the End key, and vi will capitalize the letter the cursor is under.  Can you think of a reason this would happen?
<Shaezsche> Jucato can you answer my question
<Shaezsche> is it in kubuntu as well as buntu?
 * sunilonln is 49% done downloading 1180 upgrades
<sub[t]rnl> Shaezsche: Dynamic screen resolution is already supported in the gutsy betas, it will be in kubuntu
<Shaezsche> thank you sub[t]rnl
<Jucato> Shaezsche: I already did. I said no, it isn't in Kubuntu
<Jucato> er.. wait
<Shaezsche> ok, u two disagree?
<Shaezsche> ...
<sub[t]rnl> i thought xrandr was supported in the final for kubuntu
<Shaezsche> Jucato your answer was not clear
<Jucato> sub[t]rnl: bullet proof X isn't the dynamic screen recognition thingy?
<sub[t]rnl> could be wrong
<sub[t]rnl> xrandr
<Shaezsche> what is bullet proof x?
<Jucato> ah if it's xrandr,I think it is in Kubuntu
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<dsmith__> bulletproof X looks nice
<Jucato> failsafe mode
<Jucato> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3087492.0;topicseen
<dsmith__> i was impressed
<Shaezsche> is compiz fusion in kubuntu too?
<sub[t]rnl> negative
<Shaezsche> woa!? seriouslY? thats lame
<sub[t]rnl> easily obtainable though
<Jucato> not installed by default
<Shaezsche> but its default in ubuntu
<Shaezsche> so lame of kubuntu
<Jucato> yeah blame it on kubuntu...
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<Shaezsche> well how do i get it?
<kelsa|martalli> kubuntu is waiting for kde4, I guess
<sub[t]rnl> yeah the compiz team has -nothing- to do with it
<Jucato> the fact that compiz fusion doesn't work seamlessly w/ KDE as it does with GNOME is definitely kubuntu's fault
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<sub[t]rnl> lol jucato
<Shaezsche> oh i didnt know that
<kelsa|martalli> compiz was written for gnome
<Jucato> but yeah, stil so lame of kubuntu
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<Shaezsche> i want to use gnome, but it doesnt allow me to adjust power schemes
<Shaezsche> only thing keeping me on kubuntu
<Shaezsche> the powersave while on battery mode
<Shaezsche> ubuntu adjusts it automatically, feisty was always dymanic
<kelsa|martalli> Shaezsche: I hate to dissuade you from kde, but surely it can be managed in gnome - just install the kde program that is helping you
<kelsa|martalli> I use gftp in kde, without develping hives
 * sub[t]rnl chuckles
<Shaezsche> its a startup prog
<Shaezsche> i dont want that
<Shaezsche> all kinds of possible conflicts with power management
<Shaezsche> dont want to deal with that
<kelsa|martalli> What power management trickery does kubuntu have that ubuntu doesn't?
<Shaezsche> you can set profiles
<Shaezsche> powersave/dynamic
<Shaezsche> last ubuntu didnt let u
<Shaezsche> or it was broken or something
<Shaezsche> plus you can't set default to conservative in either distro
<Shaezsche> whtas up with that lameness?
<Shaezsche> may as well use mandriva
<kelsa|martalli> Mandriva's free, too
<kelsa|martalli> I used to use it
<Jucato> kelsa|martalli: power management trickery: kde-guidance
<kelsa|martalli> Jucato: Thanks
<Jucato> although I'm not sure if ubuntu is getting the same features now too, since there's a guidance-backends now..
<kelsa|martalli> geez, you't think someone was pulling his fingernails to make him use kubuntu
<Doctor_Nick> well
<Doctor_Nick> it doesnt matter
<Doctor_Nick> kde4 will have its own 3d window manager anyway
<kelsa|martalli> better integrated, too, it looks like
<kelsa|martalli> Can I turn the 3d down or turn it off for my weenie p-2 and p3 computers?
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, kwin compositing runs really well
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<sub[t]rnl> yo
<CPrgmSwR2> anyone using kde4-beta3?
<sunilonln> CPrgmSwR2: no, but i'm going to try as soon as kubuntu finishes upgrading
<CPrgmSwR2> Just wondered, because kde4addons won't install
<sunilonln> hmm
<sunilonln> kelsa|martalli: speaking of disuading people from kde, what exactly am i getting in kubuntu that i won't in gnome? (i switched from xubuntu primarily because it was unstable and i use amarok)
<CPrgmSwR2> sunilonln: you will get amarok by default
<kelsa|martalli> The KDE groups of apps are more coherent and generally very good software
<CPrgmSwR2> sunilonln: not to mention kde4 is comming out soon which IMHO is light years ahead of gnome
<Edenbeast> k3b
<sunilonln> fair enough
<kelsa|martalli> I used thunderbird for quite a while but recently switched to kontact, and these days it is an excellent, full featured outlook-style program
<sunilonln> hmm, haven't tried kontact
<CPrgmSwR2> its amazing have fast you can install stuff on kubuntu
<dsmith__> kontact better then tbird?
<sunilonln> anyways, i was asking because fedora+gnome is installed on some lab machines i use, and it looks really nice
<kelsa|martalli> Back in my mandrake days (9.2), I shunned it for thunderbird.  However, since I have been using it over the last 6 months, I think its the best such program in linux
<sunilonln> but i haven't tried it in a non-IT-maintained desktop environment
<dsmith__> CPrgmSwR2: I am always amazed at that fact
<Edenbeast> why are openoffice.org promoted over koffice in kubuntu, is the general consensus that it's plain better or for compatibility reasons?
<sunilonln> Edenbeast: i was wondering that myself
<CPrgmSwR2> openoffice.org has better support for the word document
<kelsa|martalli> I prefer ooo over koffice myself (at least writer over kwrite.).  But krita is great
<kelsa|martalli> I keep both in stalled
<Jucato> not the correct answer though
<dsmith__> kontact work with exchange?
<Daisuke_Laptop> because koffice is just terrible.
<kelsa|martalli> dsmith__: Don't know, I don't use exchange
<CPrgmSwR2> Daisuke_Laptop: Except for krita
 * dsmith__ thinks its doubtful
<Daisuke_Laptop> CPrgmSwR2: i'll give you that
<Jucato> At the time when OO.o was chosen, KOffice wasn't that good yet compared to OO.o, specially in the MS format departments
<Jucato> but Kubuntu is moving towards KOffice 2
<CPrgmSwR2> krita is the main app I love from koffice
<Jucato> (at least that's the plan)
<kelsa|martalli> Plus, honestly, OOo can be deployed in tons of environments (win/mac/other linux)
<Jucato> kelsa|martalli: KOffice 2 will be too
<ScottK> Jucato: It's still not (on format conversion).
<kelsa|martalli> You won't find koffice even in a lot of linux distros (by default, anyway =(
<dsmith__> Kontact: Support for Exchange is partly implemented in KDE Kontact. If you use it, please bear in mind that it is not supported.
<Jucato> ScottK: yeah.. that... :(
<CPrgmSwR2> package kde4addons is not able to be installed
<ScottK> Jucato: That's essential for me.
<Edenbeast> for exchange you'll probably have more luck with evolution
<Jucato> ScottK: ditto... although RTF is a compromise..
<kelsa|martalli> With the GPL, anything OOo can do, eventually KOffice should be able to do (and vice versa)
<Jucato> well not really "essential"...
<Jucato> kelsa|martalli: not really
<Daisuke_Laptop> same.  i have to have the word compatibility or my profs will have my head.
<kelsa|martalli> I had a devil of a time with evolution and multiple pop accounts
<ScottK> Jucato: Except my customers all use MS Office, so compromise isn't particularly in the cards.
<X-DeluXe> could anyone help me... why are my cd's mounted depending on their names? how could i change that every disc in the cd/dvd reader is mounted in the same directory?
<Edenbeast> Daisuke-Ido, you should have their heads, they sort of work for you & your community, not vice versa :P
<kelsa|martalli> no apparent way to specify one folder for each accounts.  I had to create rules which didn't seem to catch quite a bit of email
<dsmith__> thunderbird works with hotmail, gmail and pop3
<ubuntu> hi. i was wondering if anyone knows how to change the size of the hit zone for resizing windows in gnome/ubuntu
<ubuntu> gnome/kde
<dsmith__> thunderbird can handle multiple accounst
<dsmith__> i never used evolution enough though
<xevious> ubuntu: you can hold alt and right click near the corner of a window and drag
<kelsa|martalli> dsmith__: Yes it can, although it likes to create a separate sent, junk, trash, etc folder for each aacount
<dsmith__> yea, i know
<dsmith__> but thats godd and bad
<dsmith__> *good
<X-DeluXe> ubuntu: it depends on the borders, set in the kde design settings
<kelsa|martalli> kontact just has a separate folder for each inbox.  I am not sure now if I could have set it like tbirds default
<X-DeluXe> could anyone help me... why are my cd's mounted depending on their names? how could i change that every disc in the cd/dvd reader is mounted in the same directory?
<xevious> ubuntu, if you chop the window into quadrants, as long as you're closer to the corner you want to drag it'll start resizing from there
<xevious> ubuntu: actually. in the middle it does either horizontal or vertical resizing
<kelsa|martalli> kontact is more reminiscent of osx mail, but without multiple separate programs for calendar, addressbook, etc
<ubuntu> thanks xevious. i was wondering if there was a more permanent solution, because i find this to be a usability issue
<xevious> ubuntu: you could make the window borders bigger. lemme check on how that's done
<X-DeluXe> ubuntu: it depends on the borders, set in the kde design settings
<ubuntu> so there's no way to change the hitzone without modifying the border?
<X-DeluXe> i dont think so
<xevious> ubuntu: K Menu -> System Settings -> Appearance -> Window Decorations, Boder width:
<ubuntu> yeah.
<ubuntu> i found that one
<ubuntu> but it looks very ugly
<xevious> ubuntu: if you had the hit zone for resizing venture into the window, it could conflict with actually using that application
<ubuntu> hmm true
<ubuntu> anyways thanks for the help you guys
<ubuntu> it's just been a pet peeve of mine for awhile
<X-DeluXe> my cd's are mounted depending on their names (/media/name). how could i change that every disc in the cd/dvd reader is mounted in the same directory?
<ubuntu> because it's very frustrating that my window lose focus to another window behind when im actually trying to resize the window
<X-DeluXe> i have the same problem... maybe there is any trick
<ubuntu> and what i've found with os x is that they have one fairly large resize corner on the bottom right, that's easy to pick up and resize
<ubuntu> maybe there's a way we can make window resizing less traumatic than it currently is
<ubuntu> :)
<X-DeluXe> press alt + left mouse
<X-DeluXe> oops right mouse
<X-DeluXe> anywhere in the window
<X-DeluXe> ubuntu: found it?
<ubuntu> X-DeluXe: yes i foudn it
<X-DeluXe> you could change the settings, but i dont know where its in the english version :(
<X-DeluXe> somewhere in "mouse and keyboard actions -> window"
 * X-DeluXe is still waiting for the new kubuntu :)
 * dsmith__ has been waiting
 * Jucato has been on it :)
<boeroe> does anyone now how to install hplib
<sub[t]rnl> boeroe: for printing?
<Leopard> is 7.10 delayed?
<Leopard> i thought it was supposed to be done today :(
<X-DeluXe> the day has just begun
<sub[t]rnl> Leopard: it will be, just hafta be patient
<Leopard> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ this site says 0 days and this site says 18 october: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/
<Leopard> i am confused
<Leopard> let me torrent it
<Leopard> i will donate my bandwidth :0
<Jucato> it's not yet officially released yet
<X-DeluXe> u have 2 wait
<Leopard> i am on ftth you know
<Leopard> fiber-to-the-home
<X-DeluXe> perfect, u mean time passes faster like this?
<Leopard> 24 Mbit/s symmetrical line meaning up and download are both 24 Mbit/s
<Leopard> so let me torrent :0
<X-DeluXe> nobody has it, it's not released yet
<Leopard> to spread the open source
<sunilonln> adept says "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<sunilonln> and crashed when i clicked ok
<sunilonln> should i open it up again?
<Leopard> i want to break the upload record ;0
<Leopard> i dont have data limits
<Leopard> let me torrent it
<Leopard> all the little bits can help
<Leopard> i know my connection aint much but i want to help
<X-DeluXe> sunilonln: did u have some details, what would u do?
<sunilonln> X-DeluXe: i couldn't see which package it stopped on since it crashed as soon as i clicked ok
<X-DeluXe> sunilonln: work with console
<X-DeluXe> sunilonln: sudo apt-get update
<sunilonln> well, i was in the middle of upgrading to gutsy
<Leopard> ok is there a linux distro with cartoons i can download and play with in the meantime while i wait for kubuntu gutsy 7.10 to be released?
<sunilonln> so should i sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<X-DeluXe> sunilonln: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sunilonln> ok
<Leopard> X-DeluXe
<Leopard> sunilonln
<Leopard> The release candidate is no longer available in order to allow the final release to be transferred to mirrors. Kubuntu 7.10 final will be released on October 18. Please check again tomorrow.
<Leopard> :/
<Leopard> nice promise :(
<boeroe> subtrnl :yes
<sunilonln> Leopard: i'm not sure that's why mine crashed
<sunilonln> since it had finished downloading
<Leopard> sub[t]rnl : where u from?
<sub[t]rnl> boeroe: sudo apt-get install hplip
<sub[t]rnl> Leopard: missouri, usa
<Leopard> oh misery i know that place nice :)
<Leopard> missouri*
<sub[t]rnl> :}
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<Leopard> ugh sorry
<sub[t]rnl> misery is right
<sub[t]rnl> now worries
<liuchao> ?
<Leopard> does kubuntu have tango icons sub[t]rnl?
<liuchao> 天啊｀｀
<liuchao> 谁使用中文的？
<Leopard> liuchao : are you a chiwawa?
<X-DeluXe> http://www.kde-look.org/
<Leopard> :)
<boeroe> oke will try:subtrnl
<liuchao> chiwawa?? who is chiwawa?
<sub[t]rnl> Leopard: never heard of tango icons outside of gnome
<sub[t]rnl> havn't checked
<Leopard> oh ok
<X-DeluXe> a chiwawa is a kind of a dog...
<liuchao> leopard:where are you from?
<liuchao> leopard: where are you from?
<sub[t]rnl> chiwawa is that really how its spelled?
<Leopard> Netherlands
<sub[t]rnl> looks funny
<sunilonln> X-DeluXe: apt-get told me to run 'sudo apt-get -f install', and it looks to be installing the packages that adept didn't get to
<liuchao> i'am from china```
<boeroe> subtrnl: this is what i get
<boeroe> Package hplip is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<boeroe> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<boeroe> is only available from another source
<boeroe> E: Package hplip has no installation candidate
<X-DeluXe> Leopard: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/KDEmod+Tango+Icons?content=63486
<Leopard> i dunno i spell phonetically
<Leopard> liuchao : i love chinese food
<Leopard> :)
<Leopard> i love that stuff they put in the food that makes it so addictive :)
<liuchao> `` `OH`` thanks
<Leopard> :) yw
<X-DeluXe> sunilonln: ok lets try?
<sunilonln> yeah, hopefully my system won't be shot
<sub[t]rnl> boeroe: do a sudo apt-get update
<sunilonln> i'm going to be afraid of rebooting for a while
<boeroe> oke
<sub[t]rnl> boeroe: then sudo apt-get install hplip
<liuchao> :) what you name?
<liuchao> my name is Chao Liu!
<Leopard> my friend is from china chingman-lee
<Jucato> !cn | liuchao
<ubotu> liuchao: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Leopard> i just call him ching
<Jucato> this isn't a channel for social chit chat
<boeroe> same error
<liuchao> ching?
<boeroe> what now
<liuchao> what ching?
<Leopard> Jucato : so please leave i am talking about connecting through open source with liuchao
<X-DeluXe> sunilonln: i dont really know what you tried before, but if u havent made too many errors before it coudnt be bad at all
<Leopard> chingman lee my friend
<sunilonln> X-DeluXe: i had just tried following the instructions with adept before
<liuchao> OH``  i see``
<sunilonln> i think it'll be fine
<Jucato> Leopard: no. you're the one who should take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<X-DeluXe> sunilonln: instructions?
<Leopard> Jucato : why you so mean :(
<Leopard> now i feel bad
<X-DeluXe> Leopard: u found the tango icon theme?
<boeroe> subrtnl :what can i do more
<liuchao> leopard:  you NO. QQ ?
<Leopard> yes ty X-DeluXe
<Leopard> oh i dont have QQ yet
<Leopard> i can get QQ
<liuchao> oh`` You msn?
<sub[t]rnl> boeroe: did that work for you?
<Leopard> fuj1san@hotmail.com
<boeroe> no
<sunilonln> X-DeluXe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<boeroe> what can i do
<liuchao> OK` ` cnhnchao@hotmail.com
<sub[t]rnl> boeroe: well, you can download the source and compile it yourself
<Leopard> ok i add you
<sub[t]rnl> boeroe: after you have tried to sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install hplip
<Jucato> yes, and plesae continue your conversation in private there. thanks
<liuchao> OK`
<boeroe> oke how do i do that
<X-DeluXe> sunilonln: eeeeeh Gutsy Gibbon is NOT out yet
<boeroe> i have kubunto 6.06
<sub[t]rnl> !hplip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hplip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<X-DeluXe> sunilonln: but if you follow these instructions you'll just make the security updates
<Leopard> Jucato: , so how is your day today sir.... can you tell me what the delay with 7.10 gibbon of gutsing is all about?
<sub[t]rnl> thanks Jucato
<boeroe> yes i did that first update and then install but it did not work\
<Jucato> Leopard: there wasn't any specific time given for the release.
<Leopard> Jujitsu Cato was Bruce Lee JUcato i like nick Jucato is it Brazilian?
<sub[t]rnl> http://hplip.sourceforge.net/install/manual/download.html <- heres the link to get hplip
<Jucato> so for all we know, it might not be late at all
<boeroe> thx
<X-DeluXe> no delay, they have still time until 23:59 utc
<Jucato> Leopard: you can join #ubuntu-release-party and wait with the excited people. they might know
<Leopard> ok
<liuchao> leopard : i'am addid you
<Leopard> ok :)
<liuchao> leopard : you not online
<Leopard> no invisible
<Leopard> i send you message
<liuchao> OK`
<Leopard> i am online
<Leopard> my family is on msn \
<Leopard> they make my life hell when visible
<Leopard> :)
<Leopard> spam me :(
<liuchao> ``````我不懂你说的
<Leopard> my sister is worse she thinks 3 hour phone calls are normal :/
<Jucato> you two, please take the conversation in private
<Leopard> Jucato: :)
<liuchao> sorry , I english so bad
<Leopard> its fine
<dorkface> I'd like to have a ton of pictures for a desktop-background slideshow that are stored in a folder.  Do I have to select each individual picture, or is there an easier way?
<Jucato> dorkface: Ctrl+A to select all
<dorkface> ha, duh
 * dorkface smacks himself
<Leopard> dorkface ;)
<Leopard> are they any  apps for K(de)UBUNTU to have a panoramic wallpaper that moves through a landscape ?
<liuchao> leopard： you from USA?
<Leopard> Netherlands
<Leopard> if i was from USA my internet would be slow like Jucato :)
<liuchao> : )
<dorkface> :)
<Jucato> and who said I'm even in that continent?
<Leopard> sorry
<Leopard> it was a bad joke
<Jucato> very
<liuchao> Netherlands =荷兰
<Leopard> you are in 1 second ping area
<liuchao> leopard :    Netherlands =荷兰
<Leopard> Netherlands is the country USA govt. hired to fix the levies in New Orleans to prevent another Katrina large part of Holland is below sealevel
<boeroe> subtrnl: another headache cannot compile
<sub[t]rnl> boeroe: what dependencie was unmet?
<sub[t]rnl> boeroe: or what did it gripe about
<boeroe> when i type ./configure  it said :
<boeroe> checking for gcc... no
<boeroe> checking for cc... no
<boeroe> checking for cl.exe... no
<boeroe> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<liuchao> Netherlands is the country USA govt. OK`i see`
<liuchao> thanks`
<Leopard> lol
<liuchao> : )
<sub[t]rnl> boeroe: do a sudo apt-get install build-essential, then we'll go from there
<boeroe> i just out the last 4 lines because i cannot put the whole message here
<Leopard> liuchao : this is Holland we are Snorks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuCq0aZiPT0
<boeroe> oke
<sub[t]rnl> bbiab, cig
<skyion> the new kubuntu gets released today?
<Leopard> yes
<dorkface> yep
<Leopard> of course
<Leopard> :)
<Leopard> jk
<Leopard> no
<Leopard> ;(
<Leopard> tomorrow
<Leopard> so it seems
<dorkface> depends where you live :P
<boeroe> this is what i get:
<boeroe> Reading package lists... Done
<boeroe> Building dependency tree... Done
<boeroe> Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<boeroe> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<boeroe> is only available from another source
<boeroe> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<liuchao> leopard :  i don't login it`
<Leopard> ok
<Leopard> np
<liuchao> what is np?
<dorkface> boeroe: Are your repositories set?
<dorkface> np = no problem
<Leopard> no problemo
<liuchao> OK` thanks
<boeroe> i dont know . i left it standard
<Jucato> !flood | boeroe
<ubotu> boeroe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<liuchao> login full
<liuchao> why?
<boeroe> how can i show you the repositories. i now where to find it in the adept manager
<Jucato> boeroe: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> use pastebin ^^^
<boeroe> oke one moment
<liuchao> where is leopard
<dorkface> or, if you want to, go to adept-manager, click "adept", and go to repositories
<dorkface> just another option :)
<sub[t]rnl> k, back
<X-DeluXe> dont change the sources or you'll lose the security in ur system
<Jucato> Leopard: stop that
<Leopard> oops :o
<Leopard> sorry
<Leopard> i was ping echolocating through Adaptive Latent Semantic Analysis
<Leopard> Jucato : :)
<Pendeta> I've just installed Kubutu 7.10 on our server. Internet access works. Then I downloaded and installed the Kpackage package handler. Then I
<Pendeta> tried to install Subversion using Kpackage. At this point, it asked me to reinsert the Kubuntu CD and hit enter (looks like it needs some
<Pendeta> support modules from the CD); when I do this it asks me again to insert the Kubuntu CD and hit enter , over and over in an endless circle.
<Pendeta> What is the problem? and how do I overcome it?
<Leopard> i hope this doesnt ruin our friendship Jucato
<Leopard> jejeje xD
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, shouldn't sudo apt-get update fix boeroe's problems?
<sub[t]rnl> i would think
<X-DeluXe> Pendeta: you downloaded a beta version, just wait for the official release
<Leopard> Jucato does the Kubuntu kernel use realtime data evocation as substandard data protocol?
<Jucato> no idea
<Leopard> ok
<ndrea> j
<liuchao> leopard : i'am go home` see you next time`  bye bye `!
<Leopard> bye
<liuchao> bye`
<dorkface> I want to bind a keyboard shortcut to "desktop access", but right clicking the icon doesn't allow me to edit it.  How can I make the shortcut?
<Pendeta> X-DeluXe, looks like I will have to wait then, as the previous version doesn't support my lan card. Is there no way around this problem?
<Pendeta> I'm bleeding from the cutting edge!
<boeroe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41029/    this is my source  list
<boeroe> took a while sorry
<Leopard> boeroe you dutch?
<Leopard> :0
<boeroe> yes
<Leopard> BOEREN BOEREN psv eindhoven?
<boeroe> ha ha
<Leopard> :)
<X-DeluXe> Pendeta: beta versions are ONLY for testing purposes
<boeroe> ben gefrusteerd door die hp printer van me
<Leopard> oh minder
<X-DeluXe> Pendeta: so better wait some hours... (or maybe until tomorrow???) for the official release
<boeroe> subtrnl:still there
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh lord my paper is finally done and i am ready to pass out
<slimjimflim_> anybody know how to get divx support in firefox?
<sub[t]rnl> boeroe: barely :P
<sub[t]rnl> ok, sources
<sub[t]rnl> boeroe add -> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<sub[t]rnl> to your sources
<sub[t]rnl> sources.list
<sub[t]rnl> then sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install hplip
<Pendeta> X-DeluXe, it's really due out that soon? If so, I can wait.
<boeroe> oke
<skyion> its 08:54 here :)
<skyion> am
<Leopard> 8:55
<Leopard> 8:56
<skyion> you are worse than a kid before christmas
<skyion> :D
<Leopard> whom,/// ?
<Leopard> :/
<skyion> you...
<Leopard> no why..
<Neil3> hey folks will gutsy be including kde 3.5.8 by default?
<skyion> you are counting
<sub[t]rnl> Neil3: yes
<Neil3> sweet
<Neil3> that was a last minute change eh? :)
<Jucato> more like last days change
 * skyion :)
 * skyion << is happy
<Neil3> yeah unusual to change a piece of software so close to release, very unusual
<Neil3> but very appreciated
<flysuperman> maybe someone here can help me, i just upgraded from the RC of gusty gibbon to the final release, running kubuntu, after the upgrade my audio will not play, i reinstalled all audio components (alsa, etc...), but seeing no change, amarok returns the error "the device is busy" but i have no other apps that should be using the audio, i've also tried setting the apps to alsa instead of autodetect w/o success, any ideas?
<Neil3> is arts running?
<boeroe> i am going to restart my system cannot start adept manger
<Neil3> flysuperman, try disabling arts, it sometimes hogs the sound card
<flysuperman> k
<flysuperman> sec
<dorkface> arts?
<Neil3> but then it might also be a driver issue with your card
<skyion> /etc/init.d/arts stop ?
<dorkface> yeah, my laptop sound is busted too
<Neil3> you can do it in the kde control centre, under sound
<X-DeluXe> Pendeta: sorry, yes you're too soon
<flysuperman> nope, no luck neil3
<Neil3> untick 'enable sound server' or something similar to that (not infront of kubuntu now)
<Neil3> damn
<dorkface> I tried removing and "make install"ing drivers, but when I tried to compile them, I got an error
<X-DeluXe> Pendeta: "Gutsy Gibbon is NOT out yet (and NO, we don't know when exactly it will be!)" for details go to #ubuntu-release-party
<Pendeta> Thanks, X-DeluXe. I'll just wait then.
<boeroe> can you give me the line again which i have to add to the source list\
<sub[t]rnl> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<sub[t]rnl> err, change that gutsy to dapper
<boeroe> oke
<sub[t]rnl> im ff to bed, night guys
<Leopard> gn
<Leopard> missouri man
<pillowpants> whats a good torrent tracker that you guys use?
<Leopard> demonoid
<Leopard> lol oops :/
<pillowpants> Leopard : you use demonoid?
<Leopard> sometimes
<pillowpants> what do you use othertimes?
<Leopard> usenet
<simes> i have a problem with openoffice on kubuntu, is this the right place to ask questions?
<Leopard> yush simes
<pillowpants> Leopard : i never really figured out usenet
<pillowpants> simes : shoot
<Leopard> usenet is just mail lots of mail its grey area really
<Leopard> its easy
<boeroe> and now
<Leopard> usenet predates the whole internet
<boeroe> already did an update
<pillowpants> Leopard : ah, demonoid is a private tracker, i was unaware of that
<pillowpants> Leopard : yeah, ive read about it
<pillowpants> Leopard : is it practical for getting files?
<pillowpants> Leopard : want to send me an invitation code, eh eh?
<pillowpants> joking
<Leopard> sure
<Leopard> why not
<simes> i have *upgraded* to 7.10
<Leopard> IM me
<pillowpants> whats your sn
<simes> and now openoffice does a strange thing... when i open a document from the file manager or desktop
<boeroe> great i could instaal the holib now
<pillowpants> or over this
<simes> the icons in the tool bar are not visible
<boeroe> many thanks wish i could give you a beer
<simes> or more precisely they come and go
<simes> also the menus
<simes> if i hover the mouse i see the icon
<boeroe> many thanks:subtrnl
<simes> BUT if i open openoffice first and then open a cdocument this doesn't happen
<Leopard> pillowpants : you want it?
<simes> i guess i should post it as a bug on launch pad
<pillowpants> Leopard : sure
<pillowpants> Leopard : do you have aim?
<Leopard> Scroogiesan
<Leopard> is my aim
<simes> i've tried to disinstall open-office and cancel all my user settings and purge the deb cache
<pillowpants> Leopard : alright
<simes> but even then (after re-installing) i get the same problem
<simes> i switch to gnome and it works fine
<pillowpants> Leopard : messaged you
<flysuperman> i'm getting this error in amarok, Audio output unavailable; the device is busy., since updating to 7.10 final, upgraded from the RC, nothing else is running which uses the audio device, i've reinstalled xine, codecs, etc... still getting no audio from anything, ideas?
<simes> nobody taking on my openoffice problem?
<thomas> bummer. I just got banned from te release party channel
<feierfox> hi folks
<feierfox> need an kubuntu 7.10 torrent
<thomas> ain't out yet
<feierfox> want to save traffic
<feierfox> ;/
<thomas> depressing, no?
<simes> there are still teething problems
<simes> what time of day is it in canonical?
<X-DeluXe> 08:30
<thomas> teeting problems, you say? :(
<X-DeluXe> in london
<simes> i have issues with openoffice for example ;-)
<thomas> Hm, nothing too detrimental I hope? Do you have the beta running?
<simes> no non è
<simes> it's nothing fatal
<simes> both my machines are running kubuntu 7.10rc
<thomas> wonder what's taking them so long. I guess I assumed they would just have those things finished by the day before, ready to go for today
<simes> and they take ages to shutdown... it appears that networkmanager hangs
<thomas> fantastic
<simes> and i have a wierd problem with icons in openoffice
<simes> apart from that all is fine
<thomas> you're breeding nothing but confidence
<simes> my eyecandy works  a dream
<thomas> well, as long as the pretty stuff works
<simes> yup
<internecion> I have a pretty big problem when trying to update.
<internecion> During my updates, I'll get random freezes and be forced to restart.
<internecion> I am running off a fresh install of Kubuntu 7.04
<simes> painful :-(
<simes> have you tried doing the update from a console
<internecion> Yeah, I have, but the same thing happens.
<internecion> I had the CD in the repositories for a while when trying to get the wireless on this computer to work, but I have since removed them.
<feierfox> away
<sunilonln> i think i have everything working now in gutsy
<sunilonln> except something is causing windows to snap when i drag, and it's not compiz
<waylandbill> sunilonln: the window manager is responsible for that.
<Vosper> has gutsy been released yet?
<internecion> @Vosper: I believe it has.
 * Jucato points to the channel topic
<thomas> It has not.
<sunilonln> waylandbill: where can i change it?
<german> was eased?
<german> was 7.10 released?
<Jucato> no announcement yet
<tharun> Hi I have been having an issue with gutsy, where when I restart the computer, there is no window manager running (no borders, titlebar etc.) and KDE itself is real slow... I have to manually restart the X-server(?) Ctrl+Alt+BkSpc multiple times to get it right again. Help?
<tharun> Also, I cannot switch between windows, and can only interact with the topmost window. I am currently having this issue as I just restarted...
<german> i heard somethign yesterday about needing to close all internet ports while using linux? is that true?
<Edenbeast> german, no but it helps if you make sure all your windows are closed
<RancidZA> 'close all internet ports'
<RancidZA> wtf
<Edenbeast> it gets chilly this time of year ;-)
<cash> Hello Im sorry ,no one news when will be uploaded Gutsy ?
<thomas> I close my ports all the time. Don't want my computer leaking onto the internet.
<simes> nice to know we have ports that we *can* close
<simes> other operating systems have built in ports that are always open
<simes> the only thing open about them
<simes> imho....
<hangthedj> !topic | cash
<ubotu> cash: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<contrast83> I'm trying to set up .xinitrc and am having a bit of trouble. Could someone help me out?
<simes> i fixed my problem with openoffice
<ibensw> When will gutsy gibbon be released?
<simes> sudo apt-get purge openoffice*
<stdin> ibensw: read the topic
<pillowpants> simes what does purge do again?
<pillowpants> remove?
<simes> yeah but also cancel residual settings 'n stuff
<simes> so i installed the debs from openoffice.org
<simes> :-(
<WaltzingAlong> pillowpants: removes the files and settings
<simes> i copped out
<simes> i'm filing a bug in launchpad
<vlt> Hello. How can I delete an entry in Konqueror's "block images from this fomain" list?
<vlt> domain*
<WaltzingAlong> you blocked something you wish to unblock it?
<pillowpants> WaltzingAlong : ah, right
<vlt> WaltzingAlong: Yes.
<contrast83> Would someone mind having a quick look at my .xinitrc to see if there's an apparent reason it's not doing *anything*? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41035/
<vlt> WaltzingAlong: Ok, found it. It's in the ad blocker section.
<Hamra> hi all, i did all the upgrades listed in the adept notifier, now in the grub menu, i see 2 kernels, 2.6.20-15 and 2.6.20-16, the first one boots normal, the second one doesnt start X, and when i type kdeinit, it says $DISPLAY not set!
<WaltzingAlong> vlt: it may be in with adblock
<WaltzingAlong> ah you have
<simes> .xsession does things too
<simes> especially if you are logging in from gdm/kdm
<simes> $HOME/.xsession
<simes>               is a sequence of commands invoking  X  clients  (or  a  session  manager  such  as  xsm(1x)).   See  the  manual  page  for  xinit  and/or
<simes>               /usr/share/doc/x11-common/examples/xsession for tips on writing an .xsession file.
<contrast83> simes: thanks
<Hamra> help here?
<WaltzingAlong> Hamra: boot the one that works
<stdin> Hamra: make sure you aren't booting the recovery mode option
<Hamra> nope im not, the one ending in 15 is working good, so i can safely neglect the other one?
<nicus> hi there.. is today the release of gutsy gibbon?
<cash> nicus =)))  I think some people soon kill U and me )))))
<nicus> lol.. i knew that i'm no the only one :D
<stdin> nicus: it's today, but it's not out yet, and no, we don't know exactly when
<feimao_> Sysinfo for 'kubuntu': Linux 2.6.22-14-generic running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2500+ at 1830 MHz (3665 bogomips), , RAM: 497/503MB, 130 proc's, 8.23h up
<nicus> Ok thanks for help
<cash> nicus in all chanels all people say look in /topic )
<nicus> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/dvd/current/ ??
<stdin> that's the RC image
<nicus> doh, sry
<WaltzingAlong> nicus: cdimage does not (typically) have the new release
<stdin> I'll update the topic when it's out, so you'll know
<nicus> thanks :)
<cash> stdin thnx stdin ))
<contrast83> So, I've been running Gutsy on my desktop since Tribe 4. Should I reinstall upon the official release to ensure everything's squeaky clean, or is that overkill?
<WaltzingAlong> contrast83: seems a bit to me
<Jucato> overkill
<contrast83> Yeah, figured so. I'd read of a couple people in the +1 channel doing that, so I just wanted to check.
<Jucato> your $HOME settings will always override system-wide settings anyway. so unless you wish nuke your home
<contrast83> Right
<d1n0> are there no big updates in the final release today?
<contrast83> Anyone tried Kubuntu Beta 3 yet?
<contrast83> Err, KDE 4 Beta 3
<WaltzingAlong> contrast83: tis installed, not used yet
<RancidZA> lol contrast83
<stdin> d1n0: probably not, it doesn't help making updates when you're trying to make a release ISO
<contrast83> i'm off to check it out now, just finished installing. peace, y'all.
<d1n0> so there is nothing new?
<contrast83> happy gutsy day :-)
<stdin> d1n0: probably not for a little while
<Jucato> stdin: how bout the kopete fix?
<WaltzingAlong> have seen the fix for i386 but not yet for amd64
<stdin> Jucato: I said "little while", that could mean "a couple hours" ;)
<Jucato> lol ok  ok you got me :)
<GNUton> hello
<GNUton> is the gutsy ISO avaible?
<stdin> not yet, see the /topic
<GNUton> stdin: ok, thank you.
<stdin> GNUton: probably be a few hours yet
<GNUton> stdin: great! :)
<WaltzingAlong> is http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb  not the kopete fix ?
<bburatti> hello
<bburatti> kopete crash will be fix soon ?
<pag> bburatti,  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb should fix it.
<bburatti> ok thanks
<deadchip> where can i find sources.list entries for Kubuntu?
<deadchip> this is probably the #1 FAQ or something but i couldn't find it
<stdin> deadchip: in /etc/apt
<deadchip> stdin: that's not what i meant
<deadchip> i didn't mean where to add it, but where to find the ones for kubuntu
<deadchip> ok maybe it's a wrong premise
<stdin> what do you mean exactly?
<deadchip> i supposed they are not part of default Ubuntu (i'm on Gutsy) and i have to add them like for any other addon repos
<stdin> Ubuntu and Kubuntu use the same repos
<deadchip> ah ok thanks!
<deadchip> ok
<brave_heart> while running chroot, it throws the error "chroot: cannot run command `tcsh': No such file or directory"
<marcreichelt> hiho
<marcreichelt> is there a Mirror which already has Kubuntu 7.10?
<stdin> no
<santibiotico> hi
<stdin> it's not out yet
<marcreichelt> or BitTorrent?
<marcreichelt> k
<stdin> no
<santibiotico> marcreichelt--> http://releases.ubuntu.org.ua/kubuntu/gutsy/
<stdin> no it's not
<brave_heart> while running chroot, it throws the error "chroot: cannot run command `tcsh': No such file or directory" ????????????
<marcreichelt> ah - great
<marcreichelt> thanks santibiotico :)
<stdin> brave_heart: try "chroot /path /bin/bash"
<santibiotico> :)
<stdin> marcreichelt: that's the release, incomplete ISO
<stdin> santibiotico: if you post a link again, you'll be banned
<santibiotico> ok, sorry
<Hamra> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brave_heart> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<brave_heart> stdin:chroot: throwing like this "cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory"
<Hamra> is there any arabic channel for kubuntu?
<marcreichelt> stdin: incomplete?
<marcreichelt> you mean the release candidate?
<stdin> !arabic
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<stdin> brave_heart: check the chroot
<stdin> marcreichelt: it's not a compete ISO, still being made
<marcreichelt> k
<Hamra> thnks
<marcreichelt> how long may it take for the final ISO to be created?
 * WaltzingAlong realizes the image has not finished being built but thinks it would be interesting to have had all of us in release party and here running the torrent, waiting for seeds; could see the power of bittorent huh
<brave_heart> stdin: thanks
<santibiotico> stdin: didn't know that...someone told me it was just the final release, it was not my intention...sorry again
<marcreichelt> WaltzingAlong: yeah, BitTorrent at full speed :)
<stdin> santibiotico: when it's released we'll tell people. and I'll update the topic
<santibiotico> stdin: ok :)
<X-DeluXe> PARTYYYY
<brave_heart> where can i get live come installable CD??????????
<stdin> when it's out
<Greenery> how do u upgrade from ISO? just insert the LiveCD and an upgrade option will be shown?
<partymarc> hehe
<partymarc> perhaps we should update the topic
<partymarc> "Kubuntu 7.10 is NOT out yet - it's ready when it's ready!"
<stdin> Greenery: no, you use adept
<deadchip> hmm xephyr screwd my Xauthority file :|
<fay_elf> How ppp+firewall? Nothing works with guarddog, protocols selected dhcp allow ppp0
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 beta 3: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php | Gutsy is NOT out yet! | Gutsy party and "when is it out?" questions in #ubuntu-release-party
<X-DeluXe> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<X-DeluXe> now it's up
<stdin> no it's not
<X-DeluXe> but no link from frontpage
<stdin> do not post links
<X-DeluXe> no more beta
<stdin> it's not out
<X-DeluXe> yaya
<stdin> if you post links, you'll be removed
<X-DeluXe> from a normal user? strange ^^
<stdin> what's a "normal user" ?
<WaltzingAlong> X-DeluXe: stdin is no normal user. see who set the channel topic?
<X-DeluXe> okay sorry stdin
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<WaltzingAlong> X-DeluXe: it makes sense that users of gnu/linux would become ops when needed, not always through something like sudo :D
<s0undt3ch> anyone with problems on gutsy when upgrading cupsys?
<s0undt3ch> dpkg: error processing cupsys (--install):
<s0undt3ch> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jimmyww> does anyone know if conky works on xubunut
<stdin> post the output of "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to pastebin
<pag> s0undt3ch, it's missing a directory - can't remember which one though
<s0undt3ch> stdin: http://pastebin.ca/740858
<s0undt3ch> stdin: any idea?
<stdin> s0undt3ch: try "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu7_i386.deb" then "sudo apt-get -f install"
<s0undt3ch> stdin: http://pastebin.ca/740864
<stdin> s0undt3ch: ok, try "wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cupsys/cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu7_i386.deb" and "sudo dpkg -i cupsys_1.3.2-1ubuntu7_i386.deb"
<s0undt3ch> stdin: same problem
<bottiger> If I'm upgrading to the new KDE4 Beta 3 - shouldn't I then get the new fancy wallpaper? I think I upgraded but it look's *very much* like Beta 2
<stdin> s0undt3ch: ok, time for something else. do "sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/cupsys.postinst" and add "set -x" on a new line just after "#!/bin/sh", then press Ctrl-o then Ctrl-x    after try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" again and post the result to pastebin
<s0undt3ch> stdin: leave the set -e which is already present?
<pag> s0undt3ch, try: sudo mkdir /var/run/cups
<stdin> s0undt3ch: yeah, just add it after
<meuhlol> hi all
<s0undt3ch> stdin: http://pastebin.ca/740870
<meuhlol> where can i get Gutsy please?
<meuhlol> no beta
<stdin> see the topic
<s0undt3ch> pag: that exists
<s0undt3ch> pag: and also /var/run/cups/certs
<pag> s0undt3ch, oh... dunno then (I just had similiar problem, and that was a solution for it) :)
<meuhlol> stdin: yo dude
<meuhlol> stdin: where can i get Gutsy Gibbon kubuntu plz?
<stdin> s0undt3ch: can you make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed
<stdin> meuhlol: it's not out yet, like it says in the topic
<meuhlol> stdin: yesterday at kubuntu-fr.org it was sayd: "Days before Kubuntu 7.10: 1"
<s0undt3ch> stdin: yes I do have kubuntu-desktop installed
<stdin> meuhlol: it's out today, but not yet
<osh_> Odd question. I can't watch a movie on my samsung-screen. It works great on the laptop but on the big screen it's just a black square. Anyone know how to fix this?
<meuhlol> and not yet? :(
<osh_> It's just movies in kaffeine or mplayer that does this. Youtube and others work great.
<s0undt3ch> stdin: http://pastebin.ca/740874 <- normal dirlist?
<meuhlol> stdin: how many times to wait you suppose?
<stdin> s0undt3ch: can you do "apt-cache policy sysv-rc" and tell me what version you have
<stdin> meuhlol: no one knows, it'll be out when it's ready
<meuhlol> okey thank you
<meuhlol> see ya
 * meuhlol offers an beer to stdin
<stdin> s0undt3ch: yeah, that's ok
<s0undt3ch> stdin: 2.86.ds1-38
<osh_> Hmm, different video-driver fixed it. Odd.
<s0undt3ch> stdin: problematic line -> update-rc.d cupsys multiuser 19
<stdin> s0undt3ch: that version is not an ubuntu package
<s0undt3ch> stdin: it aint?
<stdin> s0undt3ch: there's the problem (update-rc.d is in that package)
<stdin> s0undt3ch: you should have 2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu31
<craig> how do I get to the ubuntu channel?
<stdin> craig: /join #ubuntu
<stdin> s0undt3ch: check your sources.list for any non-official repos
<craig> cheers
<stdin> s0undt3ch: you should also be able to do "sudo apt-get install cupsys=2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu31" to install the right version, but you'll need to disable the repo you got it from
<nk1> where i can wound console commadns?
<stdin> wound?
<E_mE> are the problems with setting up multipul monitors with KDE?
<s0undt3ch> stdin: E: Version '2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu31' for 'cupsys' was not found
<nk1> found*
<nk1> find*
<stdin> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<stdin> s0undt3ch: post your sources.list please
<s0undt3ch> stdin: <- http://pastebin.ca/740881 -> my sources.list
<stdin> heh
<Assid> heya
<stdin> s0undt3ch: oh, wait, my mistake "sudo apt-get install sysv-rc=2.86.ds1-14.1ubuntu31"  (not cupsys)
<s0undt3ch> stdin: yeah, got it
<s0undt3ch> stdin: all good now, Thank You!
<peterbuldge> os tis where we can ask about the kde beta 3 on kubuntu?
<stdin> s0undt3ch: no problem, took a while but we got there :)
<peterbuldge> *is this
<jussi01> someone remind me where screen brightness is kept?
<stdin> peterbuldge: #kubuntu-devel is a better place
<peterbuldge> thx
<set_> Hello. I am using 7.10 beta and experiencing some problems with knetworkmanager. It seems that it is unable to do a simple site survey and let me select which wireless network to connect to. This has been working flawlessly earlier. IPW3945 drivers are loaded and I can do a site survay with wifi-radar
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> does kubuntu torrents need to be seeded?
<lup0> any estimates on how much needs to be downloaded between the latest kubuntu gutsy RC and the release itself?
<stdin> not much
<crazy_bus> I just upgraded to a new motherboard.  I think it might have the jmicron pata problems. When I try to load off my harddisk I've got both grub error 25 and 17.  Plus no livecds seem to load.  It just says please insert proper boot medium and restart
<Ash-Fox> Won't all the packages be renamed and have to downloaded again?
<WaltzingAlong> Ash-Fox:
<WaltzingAlong> no
<set_> Hello. I am using 7.10 beta and experiencing some problems with knetworkmanager. It seems that it is unable to do a simple site survey and let me select which wireless network to connect to. This has been working flawlessly earlier. IPW3945 drivers are loaded and I can do a site survay with wifi-radar
<Tesla|Work> set_: use 7.10 release
<Tesla|Work> ;-)
<stdin> it's not out yet
<Tesla|Work> uh... Kubuntu. sorry
<stdin> if someone gives you a link, or if you find out, it's not the final one
<stdin> it's an incomplete ISO, do not use it
<Tesla|Work> true
<nk1> how i install printer in kubuntu?
<Ash-Fox> I feel like a robot in #ubuntu, continiously saying 7.10 isn't released yet.
<xevious> me three
<stdin> Ash-Fox: I know the feeling, and #u-r-p is insane
<stdin> nk1: System Settings > Printers, Add > Add Printer/Class
<Ash-Fox> stdin, maybe we should have a holiday on about to be released days :P
<nk1> there is no lpc or somthing like that local printer
<nk1> lpc cabel
<nk1> i think
<nk1> or near it
<Ash-Fox> Just have a bot there repeating every minute it isn't out yet.
<E_mE> when i disable kdm in the sysvconfig... it doesn't go to console properly... just have a blinking cursor on the top left of the screen ?
<E_mE> when im booting that is
<xevious> isn't gutsy due today?
<WaltzingAlong> E_mE: you may want to start into mode 3 or such
<WaltzingAlong> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<xevious> or has it been delayed?
<WaltzingAlong> xevious: release date remains as the 18th of october
<xevious> sweeeeet
<stdin> it'll be out when it's ready, it's not out yet. ubuntu.com will say when it is, and the topic will be updated
<Tesla|Work> wait a minute... there is a kubuntu 7.10 on ubuntu tracker. isnt it release?
<stdin> it's not the final one, do not download it
<Tesla|Work> alroght. thanks
<stdin> it's NOT incomplete
<stdin> warn everyone :)
<Tesla|Work> yeah... :-)
<Cenarius> hmm
<Tesla|Work> it has missleading filename :-/
<Tesla|Work> looks like release
<stdin> yes, it will be the release, but it's not
<Cenarius> :P
<stdin> it's still being updated
<Cenarius> hmm
<Cenarius> ubuntu rocks anyway
<Cenarius> ^
<Cenarius> desktop edition rule :D
<MoNsTeR> ardchoille:
<MoNsTeR> ardchoille: you there?
<MoNsTeR> anybody here?
<MoNsTeR> i wanna update
<MoNsTeR> to gutsy gibbon
<Ash-Fox> MoNsTeR, it's not out yet.
<MoNsTeR> Ash-Fox: http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<Ash-Fox> MoNsTeR, it should be out today, but it isn't out yet.
<Cenarius> atp-get gusty-gibbon :P but itś not ready :D
<MoNsTeR> Cenarius: its on the download page
<stdin> no it's not
<_4strO> yop yop all
<Ash-Fox> MoNsTeR, yes it's still pending uploads etc. and no it isn't
<stdin> MoNsTeR: see ubuntu.com
<stdin> An initial disk image was sent out to mirrors yesterday, so that the most bandwidth-instensive part is already finished, having been able to run overnight and such
<MoNsTeR> ardchoille: whatever get mad
<stdin> However, since rsync can do incremental changes, it is used to make minor changes to those images even after they have been pushed out
<stdin> This means that while you may see ISOs on mirrors already, they are not guaranteed to be the final product yet until the release team tells us they're done pushing those incremental updates
<xipietotec> is there a list of the kubuntu.org bleeding edge packages for gutsy?
<stdin> To avoid people getting non-final stuff, please avoid downloading or posting links to mirrors until we get the word.  Thanks!
<Jucato> stdin: better have that aliased :)
<osh_> stdin: the torrent will be on the same page?
 * Ash-Fox aliases "While you may see ISOs on mirrors already, they are not guaranteed to be the final product yet until the release team determines they're done pushing those incremental updates. To avoid people getting non-final stuff, please avoid downloading or posting links to mirrors until we get the word."
<peterbuldge> would anybody know why I would be getting the "can't configure simple C programs" error when I try to compile something?  It's been happening since I reinstalled feisty a few weeks ago
<peterbuldge> I have all the gcc cpp and libstdc packages installed
<peterbuldge> I can't figure out what I'm missing
<Ash-Fox> peterbuldge, one moment.
<stdin> peterbuldge: install "build-essential"
<peterbuldge> I have it
<xevious> peterbuldge: apt-get install build-essential
<Ash-Fox> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<peterbuldge> should I reinstall it?
<peterbuldge> I also installed the kernel source cause I read on a forum that not having that can cause the problem but it didnt help
<MoNsTeR> ardchoille: im mature i was just tired but seriously i wasnt mean to you i didnt come off mean to you at all
 * xevious is sitting on kubuntu.com clicking reload periodically
<MoNsTeR> ardchoille: all i did was say support was bad for kubuntu
<peterbuldge> so should I remove and then reinstall build-essential?
<ardchoille> !ot | MoNsTeR
<ubotu> MoNsTeR: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xevious> peterbuldge: what are you trying to build?
<stdin> peterbuldge: it's just a meta package, so that won't make a difference, what are you compiling
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<peterbuldge> well basically everything I've tried to build has had that error... amarok-svn, the latest mplayer, some stuff from kde-apps.org
<peterbuldge> etc
<RytmenPinnen> 7.10 release today? :o
<Ash-Fox> RytmenPinnen, yes.
<xevious> oh man. this is gonna get annoying, huh?
<RytmenPinnen> nice, will I be able to upgrade over the net?
<peterbuldge> I'm wondering is it bad to have more than one version of the gcc and cpp packages installed?  Could that be causing the error?
<peterbuldge> should I just use the latest?
<stdin> RytmenPinnen: you will, when it's out
<RytmenPinnen> good, cause I dont have any cd's
<stdin> peterbuldge: no, I have 3 versions installed
<xevious> peterbuldge: i have 3.4 and 4.1 installed
<peterbuldge> yeah I multiples before too
<xevious> peterbuldge: have you tried compiling a simple hello world?
<peterbuldge> this is really bugging me
<peterbuldge> no
<peterbuldge> I haven't
<xevious> peterbuldge: you know c?
<peterbuldge> no
<peterbuldge> I'm just now learning python
<osh_> peterbuldge: what's the error and when do you get it. also, what are you trying to accomplish?
<MoNsTeR> ardchoille: sorry for being mean
<E_mE> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ivan_> hi all
<ivan_> i'm using kubuntu on my laptop. on ubuntu, when i unplug the network cable, it automatically connects me to my works wireless network.. but when i'm running kde, its network manager tool doesn't do that for me... any luck on setting kubuntu up?
<E_mE>  is there a appliation i can install that will boot my Windows XP partition inside linux?
<osh_> E_mE: VMware
<E_mE> osh_: is it free?
<osh_> E_mE: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<osh_> E_mE: Free as in gratis, yes.
<Ash-Fox> Assuming your distribution is feisty.
<xevious> peterbuldge: did you receive my private message?
<peterbuldge> yes
<xevious> are you registered so that you can respond?
<osh_> E_mE: vmware-server I think it's called.
<peterbuldge> no I'm doing it right now
<ivan_> any luck?
<osh_> E_mE: I'm using it and it works great. Let's me keep both my beloved KDE and use company resources such as fscking-exchange and AD-crap.
<peterbuldge> I got the xevious
<peterbuldge> *the file
<Leopard> is Gutsy out yet
<stdin> no
<stdin> see the topic
<Leopard> i need Gutsy gimme gimme :)
<xevious> Leopard: ssssh you'll make people angry
<Tesla|Work> Leopard: get MaxOS Leopard ;-)
<xevious> peterbuldge: how'd that work out for you?
<Cenarius> whereś Gusty!
<Cenarius> ?
<Cenarius> :((
<Cenarius> O:-)
<peterbuldge> hang on
<Leopard> Cenarius : angel :)
<E_mE> osh_: nice :D
<stdin> join ubuntu-release-party if you want to ask "when is it out?"
<Leopard> aso Gutsy penguin :) :)
<osh_> E_mE: You got it?
<stdin> stay on topic
<Cenarius> gusty rocks O:-)
<Leopard> let me ask my robot ubotu
<Cenarius> i quess so
<Cenarius> :D
<xevious> ooh is there gonna be a countdown?
<Leopard> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due some time October 18th, 2007) | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<crazy_bus> can anyone tell me how to make livecds work. Because when I insert them it says: Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key
<Cenarius> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Cenarius> :P
<Cenarius> !release | Leopard
<ubotu> Leopard: please see above
<Leopard> 18th ocotober thats today weeeee
<Tesla|Work> !release now :-P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about release now :-p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Leopard> :)
<Cenarius> :P
<peterbuldge> xevious that worked fine
<stdin> ok, this is a warning: Today we have a 0 tolerance in here, so behave
<Leopard> ubotu is always right
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is always right - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cenarius> !gusty | Leopard
<ubotu> Leopard: It is spelt !guTSy :)
<xevious> peterbuldge: your c compiler's working :D
<peterbuldge> then I wonder where the hang up is?
<Cenarius> how i can modify my sound ?
<Cenarius> i wanna hear in all me speakers
<Cenarius> and i listen only on 2
<Cenarius> x(
<stdin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Leopard> can some have uboto pm me please
<Leopard> 1*
<Cenarius> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Leopard> !players | Leopard
<xevious> !botsnack > Cenarius
<Cenarius> well nothing itś at system settings
<Cenarius> itś only wine sistem configuration
<Cenarius> :P
<Cenarius> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Cenarius> :D
<apparle> ardchoille: Are you online??
<Cenarius> cutie
<stdin> !botabuse > Cenarius
<E_mE> osh_: no... i'm using gusty... do i use gutsy-commerical ?
<ardchoille> apparle: yes
<Cenarius> stdin: youŕe a bad bad op
<Cenarius> :P
<stdin> Cenarius: don't care
<ardchoille> lol
<Cenarius> get a wife
<Cenarius> :D
<ardchoille> Cenarius: Be nice :)
<osh_> E_mE: Probably. I don't know since gutsy isn't out yet. ;-)
<Cenarius> i am
<Cenarius> just joke
<apparle> ardchoille: Thanks for all the help yesterday. I solved a lot of problems
<Cenarius> :D
 * stdin get's his kick stick ready
<WaltzingAlong> running gutsy here too
<ardchoille> apparle: you're welcome
 * Cenarius fights for his life
<xevious> peterbuldge: attempt to compile something and paste the complete output to a pastebin
<WaltzingAlong> E_mE: i have it as         deb     http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu     gutsy   partner main
<apparle> ardchoille: When's gtsy coming
<peterbuldge> ook gimmie a few
<stdin> apparle: when it's ready
<osh_> apparle: Just go to the download page and reload it like the rest of us. ;-)
<E_mE> WaltzingAlong: vmware is not appearing
<Cenarius> osh_: thatś a good ideea ..
<ardchoille> apparle: See the topic
<WaltzingAlong> E_mE: with gutsy i installed vmware 1.0.4 from vmware's tar.gz
<apparle> ardchoille: i pre-ordered the CDs and my request has been shipped (funny)
<Cenarius> this ubuntu enviorement remindes me of Windows Vista
<Cenarius> oh god
<Cenarius> D:
<MinorNerd> Cenarius: ?_?
<Leopard> ubotu and me talked in IM: http://i24.tinypic.com/2hpul48.png
<WaltzingAlong> this desktop computing environment reminds me of a desktop computing environment
<E_mE> WaltzingAlong: did you install it from apt-get??
<WaltzingAlong> E_mE: no
<WaltzingAlong> E_mE: maybe that will change with gutsy's official release
<osh_> E_mE: That line I sent you with gutsy instead of feisty, it doesn't work?
<E_mE> WaltzingAlong: thanx.. downloading now
<Leopard> stdin where can i download kubuntu 3. ?
<Leopard> 3.x
<stdin> there is no kubuntu 3
<WaltzingAlong> Leopard: what is kubuntu 3.x?
<Leopard> i want to see old versions
<E_mE> osh_: im downloading it now :)
<osh_> E_mE: From the repos?
<Leopard> whats the oldest version
<Leopard> i can get
<stdin> !download > Leopard
<apparle> WaltzingAlong: When is gutsy releasing???????
<WaltzingAlong> apparle: when it is ready
<osh_> apparle: today
<Leopard> !download | Leopard
<MoNsTeR> ardchoille: im sorry for last night
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> someone happen to use a realtek 8187 wifi stick with wpa on gutsy?
<xevious> #u-r-p is flying
<DexterF> does it work with knetworkmanager?
<xevious> what a rager
<aguitel__> DexterF: i have Realtek 8180
<DexterF> aguitel__: and? how's it coming?
<Leopard> stdin is dapper the oldest one i can get?
<aguitel> DexterF: it freeze the system in gutsy
<Leopard> 6.06
<stdin> yes
<Leopard> i want the old one
<DexterF> aguitel: :(
<stdin> then get it
<Leopard> any suggestion where i can get an older one?
<aguitel> DexterF: in feisty is in blacklist but it is working
<stdin> Leopard: see the download link, it has the link
<DexterF> aguitel: well, I got it working with the aircrack-drivers, but no wpa
<apparle> osh_ : I requested CDs last weeks and status is " 2 CDs requested on 2007-10-10. 2 CDs were approved and sent to the shipping company on 2007-10-15."
<tresko22> is this the final? http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/dvd/
<akrill> sure, why not.
<Leopard> yaya
<Ash-Fox> While you may see ISOs on mirrors already, they are not guaranteed to be the final product yet until the release team determines they're done pushing incremental updates. To avoid people getting non-final stuff, please avoid downloading or posting links to mirrors until we get the word.
<stdin> An initial disk image was sent out to mirrors yesterday, so that the most bandwidth-instensive part is already finished,
<stdin> having been able to run overnight and such.
<stdin> However, since rsync can do incremental changes, it is used to make minor changes to those images even after they have been
<stdin> pushed out
<stdin> This means that while you may see ISOs on mirrors already, they are not guaranteed to be the final product yet until the
<stdin> release team tells us they're done pushing those incremental updates
<stdin> To avoid people getting non-final stuff, please avoid downloading or posting links to mirrors until we get the word.  Thanks
<Leopard> thank you
<aguitel> DexterF: is not official drivers
<Leopard> what are the new features of Gutsy?
<DexterF> aguitel: I know but at least 8187 should be backported from 2.6.23 in gutsy's kernel
<chx> hi. i have a very non-standard keyboard (laptop imported from japan) and i have ncely set up its extra keys to home, prev, next etc as needed with xmodmap. but the keyboard language chooser app, much to my chagrin , uses setxkbmap. How could I modify one of those layouts?
<chx> Leopard: topic
<Leopard> !topic | Leopard
<apparle> Is there any improvement in Gutsy about sound??????
<sivakumer> hello
<NickPresta> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<aguitel> DexterF: if my card is in the try ,the system is crashing
<sivakumer> have somebody the time to help me, i have some questions for an externharddisk?
<NickPresta> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due some time October 18th, 2007) | See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon for more information
<DexterF> aguitel: pci? usb?
<sivakumer> usb
<Leopard> . "/topic" isnt working it says:   Not enough parameters: TOPIC
<sivakumer> aus, sorry.@dex
<Leopard> how do i see the topic when the text scrolls so fast
<Leopard> ??
<aguitel> DexterF: pci
<NickPresta> What is the preferred method of upgrading? Open up adept and do it that way or `update-manager -d`?
<Leopard> i cant scroll all the way up again
<stdin> NickPresta: no https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3692aaaed415e3427f54ec62dd8659474516b525
<WaltzingAlong> NickPresta: there are instructions on kubuntu.org for jumping from feisty to gutsy the kubuntu way
<peterbuldge> k xevious
<NickPresta> stdin, WaltzingAlong thanks. I was looking for that link :)
<xevious> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<peterbuldge> I tried to compile the newest mplayer
<Leopard> topic isnt working :(
<peterbuldge> this time I didnt get the c error but it failed during make
<Leopard> for me
<MoNsTeR> so is the new gutsy out yet for me to install?
<Leopard> . /topic fail
<peterbuldge> how do I paste the output?
<stdin> MoNsTeR: see the topic
<peterbuldge> or whatever
<xevious> !paste > peterbuldge
<Leopard> how do i see the topic /topic isnt working
<WaltzingAlong> MoNsTeR: do you have feisty? you could install now; want the cd/dvd image? wait until they are released officially.
<Leopard> it says:  Not enough parameters: TOPIC
<NickPresta> stdin, do you suggest I disable all third-party repos?
<xevious> Leopard: /topic #kubuntu
<utnubuk> so, if i upgrade 7.04 to 7.10, do I have to reinstall kde?
<MoNsTeR> WaltzingAlong: whats the best way to install i dont wanna lose anything :[
<stdin> NickPresta: I normally do, adept should do that for you but I always do it manually anyway (just in case)
<utnubuk> ah nm
<WaltzingAlong> utnubuk: no
<E_mE> vmware needs inetd ... should i install this or could it cause a problem?
<WaltzingAlong> MoNsTeR: your settings and files are stored in /home/username
<Leopard> xevious its not working for me
<MoNsTeR> WaltzingAlong: ok
<xevious> Leopard: which client?
<Leopard>  . /topic #kubuntu nothing happens
<WaltzingAlong> /topic
<MoNsTeR> Leopard: its /join
<Leopard> Miranda
<stdin> the topic is: Official Kubuntu support channel | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 beta 3: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php | Gutsy is NOT out yet! | Gutsy party and "when is it out?" questions in #ubuntu-release-party
<Leopard> ty
<MoNsTeR> Leopard: nvm
<peterbuldge> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41048/
<peterbuldge> its strange before it was filing during the configure on everything I tried to compile now it fails on make all the sudden
<MoNsTeR> Leopard: nvm
<MoNsTeR> oops
<xevious> peterbuldge: it's a conflict in threading libraries somehow
<peterbuldge> is there anything i can do other than reinstall?
<peterbuldge> this is so annoying
<apparle> any improvements about detecting sounf cards in Gutsy
<peterbuldge> my system is pretty much hobbled
<Cenarius> how i can update to 7.10 ?
<stdin> apparle: detecting hardware is done by the kernel, and gutsy has a much newwer kernel
<kaminix> peterbuldge: Wait an hour or so and you can get the new Kubuntu for reinstalling. :)
<Cenarius> i must reinstall ubuntu ?
<X-DeluXe> peterbuldge: lol o'course that's linux, you dont have to reinstakk your hole system
<sivakumer> have somebody the time to help me, i have some questions for an externharddisk? linux doesnt recognize it, and im a beginner. in the info center its listed.. but i do know .
<X-DeluXe> *reinstall
<stdin> upgrade instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3692aaaed415e3427f54ec62dd8659474516b525 (but it's not officially out yet)
<cyber> cyber
<gandalf> hi everybody
<gandalf> i have a question related to kpdf and compiz
<gandalf> maybe someone can help me?
<linkin-> dunno if here it's the right place to ask, but im trying to install gnuworld and im getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41050/ when typing ./configure :o
<apparle> stdin : Feisty gave and is giving  a lot of problems with sound card. Hope so gutsy is better
<linkin-> any idea what that could be?
<gandalf> so the problem is if you have compiz enabled (using gutsy rc) and go to the presentation mode in kpdf, it won't go fullscreen, but just give you a small window not appropriate for presentations
<WaltzingAlong> !ask | gandalf
<ubotu> gandalf: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gandalf> how can i change that
<gandalf> or is it a bug in compiz
<ibensw> just installed gutsy, but kopete crashes, anyone hacing the same problem?
<WaltzingAlong> gandalf: good question. with effects enabled here i can see most of the windows' contents until i maximize them, then the contents are shown as all black
<XenThraL> ibensw: yes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500
<WaltzingAlong> ibensw: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<ibensw> thanks
<stdin> gandalf: sounds like a bug in compiz
<gandalf> hm too bad
<X-DeluXe> tnh
<gandalf> i also have some problems with the digikam fullscreen slide show when compiz is enabled
<X-DeluXe> thnx
<LiL-JoN> ibensw: somebody earlier had that same problem
<apparle> Is there a list of changes in Gutsy availabe anywhere
<gandalf> seems like compiz is not 100% polished yet
<NickPresta> stdin, I'm made it to the step where I'm able to do a "complete" upgrade, but I don't have the option for a "version upgrade". Any ideas?
<XenThraL> apparle: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<linkin-> dunno if here it's the right place to ask, but im trying to install gnuworld and im getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41050/ when typing ./configure :o <-- any ideas ?
<LiL-JoN> ibensw: i suggest you use pidgen
<stdin> apparle: see http://www.ubuntu.com/
<stdin> apparle: or https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy
<stdin> NickPresta: try relaunching it maybe
<sivakumer> has somebody a usb harddisk here?
<ibensw> it works, thanks to all
<LiL-JoN> sivakumer: i do
<sivakumer> look at your query
<NickPresta> stdin, nope, no dice. Oh well. I suppose I can leave it until later today...
<apparle> Is ubuntu better or KDE (stability)
<WaltzingAlong> apparle: than?
<stdin> NickPresta: try running:    kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<stdin> NickPresta: (the quotes are important)
<NickPresta> stdin, that made the option available, yep. Thanks
 * NickPresta starts the upgrade!
<osh_> E_mE: Yeah. Get that from vmware.com, it's free and you don't even have to give a valid email if you don't want to.
<osh_> E_mE: I'm not registered to send PM's.
<LiL-JoN> is adrchoille here?
<osh_> It would be fun to see the stats from kubuntu.org and ubuntu.com today compared to other days... ;-)
<apparle> My friend has a p4 2.4GHz . When i start 64bit a msg comes "CPU doesnot support long ids. Use 32bit version"
<lup0> so ubuntu gutsy is out, but not kubuntu
<E_mE> osh_: how do i link to my existing NTFS partition with vmware?
<xevious> shucks
<dedi> cant install kubuntu alternate :( failing installing initramfs over and over
<xevious> apparle: p4 != 64bit
<ole> where is the new Kubuntu?
<xevious> KDE users sleep more than Gnome users
<stdin> Gutsy has not been released yet, it's starting to be tho
<atlfalcons866> could i upgrade to kbuntu 7.10 from ubuntu 7.04
<xevious> stdin: ubuntu is. at least according to the ubuntu.com frontpage
<apparle> xevious: I cannot run amd64 version on pentium4!!!!!!!!!!!!
<stdin> xevious: the pages are being updated because the release is close
<stdin> apparle: probably because a P4 isn't 64bit
<atlfalcons866> apparle: there are some pentium 4s that are 64bit
<atlfalcons866> it depends what core you have
<stdin> Gutsy Officially released, most mirrors are still updating but it's out NOW https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-October/000105.html
<atlfalcons866> prescott and cedarmill are 64 bit
<Ash-Fox> kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support channel | Gutsy out NOW! | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 beta 3: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php | Gutsy party and in #ubuntu-release-party
<ardchoille> The Gutsy desktop iso still has a date of 16 Oct. Isn't that the rc1?
<tommoyer> this may be just me, but I noticed as of the last update of kdelibs, when I click a link in a window (tried amarok, kmail, and akregator) that kfmclient spawns a huge number of times, and konqueror doesn't open. If i do a killall kfmclient, nothing happens, but if I let it continue it chews up CPU time like crazy.  Does anyone else notice this, or am i just crazy?
<LiL-JoN> ardchoille: you need to really chill out man i said sorry
<stdin> ardchoille: the date is the creation date, not modified date
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, thanks
<apparle> if i upgrade using the CD , will the softwares like k3b, adept etc get upgraded???
<rewolf> um... ever since i once tried installing netbeans through adept_manager (which crashed in the middle), it always has a problem downloading anything. And if i do it through apt-get, it also always tells me about netbeans not being downloaded. tho that was ages ago.
<apparle> Also will the new packages like restricted-manager-kde get installed
<stdin> apparle: the cd will install some packages, the rest will be downloaded
<rewolf> any ideas how to clear its thorts?
<xevious> we're official on www.kubuntu.com
<peterbuldge> what are some other desktop search apps besides strigi?
<peterbuldge> I do not like the whole indexing and taking up space thing
<mschiff> What do I have to do to be able to manage package sources like this in feisty? http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot2.png
<WaltzingAlong> !desktop search
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop search - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * xevious upgrades!
<rewolf> xevious wats it like?
<xevious> rewolf: the upgrade process?
<apparle> stdin: i am asking if all the packagesin live CD will be upgraded or i will need to do fresh install
<xevious> rewolf: i just started :D
<rewolf> xevious. oh i thort u'd just booted into it
<rewolf> lol
<rewolf> im trying myself
<rewolf> but, i first gotta finish feisty packages
<Riddell> mschiff: install software-properties-kde
<WaltzingAlong> mschiff: what do you mean? adept_manager then adept/manage repositories
<rewolf> and my dumb adept_manager keeps crashing
<stdin> apparle: just update from the instructions http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rewolf> "The commit could break"
<rewolf> ARGH everytime i click Manage Repositories, it just downloads the latest versions or something. why doesn't it open the dialog?
<mschiff> Riddell: thx!
<mschiff> WaltzingAlong: I only saw a dump of my sources.list...
<georg_> hi does anybody know how to use the kdmtheme manager with kubuntu? I can't install new themes
<osh_> E_mE: Not sure. Perhaps you can add it as a disk under vmware. Never tried that though.
<stdin> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<rewolf> Al : u not the uct Al by anychance?
<Al> Not as far as I know
<rewolf> lol
<osh_> E_mE: but a vmware-box is like an separate computer, isolated from everything else. that's both a strength and a wekness.
<WaltzingAlong> mschiff: you need software-properties-kde installed too
<osh_> s/wekness/weakness/
<xevious> well. the upgrade directions on kubuntu.com don't work
<pippopippo_> hello everybody
<georg_> thanks ubotu
<rewolf> crap
<mschiff> WaltzingAlong: yeah thanks.. like Ridell already told me ;)
<xevious> my system's up to date and i'm not getting the version upgrade button it speaks of
<osh_> Hmm, it asks you to use bittorrent, but no torrent-file is availible...
<Al> So um my system's running with the occasional pause... It's mainly noticeable typing here, it pauses every second or so. Could it have anything to do with nvidia? I'm running compiz but I've turned it off.
<Al> running top and nothing looks untoward
<sredna> hi
<sredna> after eventually convincing kubuntu to upgrade, it removed several packages that i installed, such as danish locale for firefox and several development packages
<sredna> why does it do that?
<apparle> Is 3d desktop available on kubuntu gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> sure
<nosrednaekim> sredna: probably conficting packages.
<akrill> night all
<rewolf> lol nite
<apparle> is ubuntu better or kubuntu
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support channel | Gutsy out NOW! http://kubuntu.org/download2.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 beta 3: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php | Gutsy party and in #ubuntu-release-party
<apparle> i mean good softwares with minimal download
<peterbuldge> How do I upgrade from the RC
<peterbuldge> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesnt do anything
<nosrednaekim> apparle: yup
<WaltzingAlong> peterbuldge: nor should it. you have the latest dist already
<peterbuldge> so if I installed the RC I'm set already
<peterbuldge> I'll just get regular updates?
<mschiff> Riddell: is it save to upgrade using aptitude or does adept so special upgrade procedurees in some way?
<WaltzingAlong> peterbuldge: cat /etc/lsb-release             reports what? gutsy? you have it already
<sredna> nosrednaekim: shouldn't it ask for help to solve the conflicts then?
<sredna> or warn me, or something
<peterbuldge> hmmm
<xevious> anyone doing a feisty -> gutsy upgrade via adept?
<peterbuldge> yeah gutsy
<Riddell> mschiff: use the instructions in the announcement
<xevious> because... it's not working
<xevious> i am not getting a version upgrade button like the web site says i should
<peterbuldge> so I do not have the anymore?
<WaltzingAlong> xevious: follow the instructions at kubuntu.org
<peterbuldge> when did it update
<peterbuldge> I do not get it
<bottiger> when I go to: "Adept -> Manage Repositories" i just get my sources.list . Why don't I get a GUI-box like in all the upgrade-tutorials
<xevious> WaltzingAlong: i have about 17 times
<WaltzingAlong> bottiger: install software-properties-kde
<rewolf> ME TOO
<rewolf> bottiger. its so irritating
<bottiger> WaltzingAlong: what? why?
<apparle> nosrednaekim: Which one to use kubuntu or ubuntu (with only the softwares on CD and no extra downloads)
<WaltzingAlong> bottiger:  so that you get the gui-box like in all the upgrade tutorial
<bottiger> WaltzingAlong: yes, but how does it come that I don't have that as default?
<rewolf> lol.  I click Version Upgrade. it tells me there's a new distro version, i click next. it says "Could not verify the integrity of the upgrade application. This Program will now exit"
<ardchoille> Am I missing something? Where are the download links? http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php just says "Nearly there"
<sqint> What could be causing the version upgrade button not to appear in my Adept Manager?
<stdin> rewolf: page is probably being updated
<bottiger> WaltzingAlong: I mean, how does it make sense to make an upgrading-tutorial where you assume the user has install another program
<WaltzingAlong> ardchoille: kubuntu.org  or ubuntu.com or releases.ubuntu.com
<sqint> I have all updates for feisty installed, yet no version upgrade button appears
<xevious> sqint: same here
<rewolf> sqint : did u run 'kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"' ?
<WaltzingAlong> (quotes needed)
<WaltzingAlong> bottiger: then the guide should mention that
<sqint> rewolf: No... the kubuntu upgrade guide says that adept manager should offer a version upgrade button
<xevious> rewolf: it's supposed to automagically offer the upgrade
<rewolf> the one i read didnt
<rewolf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<bottiger> WaltzingAlong: I'm just looking at the short official 4-step guide: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<Chani> hey, does anyone know anything about l2tp? I don't know where to start. the docs I see are talking about pre-shared keys and certificates n'stuff, and all I have is a username and password.
<stdin> it may take a while for adept to realise there is an update, the --version-upgrade option forces it
<rewolf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-03dfe71741407e245a9fcd75bded428572061f53
<rewolf> thats kubuntu
<apparle> What should i do upgrade from CD or fresh install (no net at home)
<Flegma> my adept says that new version is available, but when i click on it, it tells me i dont need any updates...im up to date....
<sqint> rewolf: That's for the RC
<xevious> sqint: that'll work
<stdin> sqint: it may take a while for adept to realise there is an update, the --version-upgrade option forces it
<WaltzingAlong> stdin: who runs the website? could we get that added (that software-properties-kde needs to be installed to see the screen described in the update instructions)
<sqint> stdin: OK
<xevious> i just wanted to point it out that it's not realizing it. and i didn't realize that adept could take a while to realize it. do you realize?
<stdin> WaltzingAlong: umm, ask Riddell
<nosrednaekim> WaltzingAlong: #kubuntu-devel
<rewolf> xevious lol
<apparle> hey what is better upgrade from Cd or fresh install as i don't have net
<xevious> wish me luck
<stdin> xevious: it relies on finding a file in the archive, some may not have it yet
<noam_> i have a small question. i have the binary ati driver installed. what will the update to gutsy do with it?
<nosrednaekim> apparle: fresh install
<shaka> Hello there
<nosrednaekim> noam_: did you install it from the repositories?
<shaka> Anyone with a torrent link to kubuntu 7.10?
<stdin> noam_: how did you install the driver?
<noam_> nope
<rewolf> mine has been downloading and verifying the upgrade tool for like 5 minutes
<noam_> that's why i'm asking
<stdin> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<stdin> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs)
<nosrednaekim> noam_: where did you install it from?
<xevious> does medibuntu already have a gutsy repo?
<xevious> and canonical?
<mschiff> Why does adept not honor held packages?
<asimon> xevious: Yes, both.
<noam_> i followed an official looking guide in the web which went through downloading a file from ati.amd.com, making deb packages out of it, installing them, and module-assistant things. i'll find a link
<stdin> mschiff: because adept can't
<xevious> asimon: thanks
<xevious> modifying the software channels
<mschiff> stdin: you know why?
<noam_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<nosrednaekim> noam_: ah ok,i'm familiar with that. uninstall the packages and you should be good.
<stdin> noam_: the update should overwrite it with the new version I guess
<stdin> mschiff: because it doesn't have that ability
<nosrednaekim> stdin: will it? some of the package names are different
<xevious> is there a utility to determine the fastest mirror automatically?
<mschiff> stdin: I dont want it to upgrade my hbci enabled gnucash
<mschiff> stdin: ok thanks
<stdin> nosrednaekim: depends what it's called and the exact version it was given. if it's called something else then there's trouble ahead
<WaltzingAlong> !info netselect | xevious
<ubotu> xevious: netselect: Choose the fastest server automatically. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.ds1-9 (feisty), package size 18 kB, installed size 92 kB
<xevious> WaltzingAlong: thanks
<nosrednaekim> noam_: before uninstalling  the packages, switch the driver to the fre ati. in the monitor and resolution app.
<nosrednaekim> stdin: yeah, its named differently
<apparle> nosrednaekim: why fresh install???????
<nosrednaekim> apparle: well, you have fiesty installed with various apps right?
<rewolf> does it usually take long for the "Downloading and verifying the upgrade tool ..."  phase?
<noam_> noaxess_kubuntu, you mean, uninstall the packages now, then make everything work (as it will undoubtedly break), then update to gutsy?
<WaltzingAlong> some like more work
<xevious> woohoo!
<nosrednaekim> noam_: yes, that is what I am saying.
<xevious> i need to download a total of 984M
<xevious> :D
<stdin> rewolf: the mirrors are being hit hard, give it time
<noam_> all right, will do
<Flegma> i cant update...i have gutsy RC version and when i click on version upgrade button, it says i have the latest version :(
<rewolf> oh ok cool. actually i suppose thats understandable. i mean, it just came out. so stoked .lol
<WaltzingAlong> Flegma: you have the lastest version
<WaltzingAlong> !final | Flegma
<nosrednaekim> noam_: but before you remove them, make sure you change the Xorg driver to be "ati", from "fglrx"
<ubotu> Flegma: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Flegma> yes, but why is the button active??
<sredna> doesn't gutsy support CUPS? kde4 apps appears to print using lpr ?!
<sredna> or is it a problem in qt?
<haraldhv> i have the opposite problem: the button is not active. trying a normal feisty -> gutsy upgrade with adept
<stdin> sredna: kde4 is not complete, so expect bugs
<xevious> oh no. 86k/s
<xevious> rough.
<xevious> i usually pull 750 or so
<sredna> stdin: i kinda know :-)
<noam_> nosrednaekim, alright
<LiL-JoN> will my ATI Radeon 9550 work in gutsy gibbon?
<xevious> well i'll catch you all later i guess
<apparle> nosrednaekim: so what
<sredna> stdin: i work on kate printing code, and i believe using lpr is not acceptable
<apparle> nosrednaekim: will this create problems
<nosrednaekim> apparle: well, if you hae any apps that don't come on the CD, then you can't upgrade
<nosrednaekim> from the CD
<xevious> oh. any .files in the home dir that i should replace with the gutsy versions when the upgrade is done?
<sredna> why isn't qtconfig installed automatically?!
<nosrednaekim> xevious: not neccesary
<Flegma> i have problem with hal......please look at this and help me....save me from fresh instalation... http://www.pastebin.cz/show/2148
<stdin> sredna: it could be the way one of the packages was built, talk to Riddell in #kubuntu-devel about it, he uploaded them
<sredna> you install a HUGE, for many useless application like amarok, but not qtconfig?!
<xevious> nosrednaekim: even with the switch to the new file manager?
<CPrompt^> how are these upgrades via adept going?  i have a lot of "extra" packages and I would hate for it crash like it did when upgrading to Fiesty!
<peterbuldge> how come all the links t download the cd are for dapper?
<nosrednaekim> xevious: yup... eveything should be handled automagically :)
<stdin> peterbuldge: refresh the page
<xevious> nosrednaekim: supersweetmegaradolicious!
<sredna> hm, qtconfig doesn't allow to tell it to use CUPS :-(
<xevious> hahaha i cant believe how hammered the mirrors are right now
<apparle> nosrednaekim: Only the ati drivers and OSS drivers
<peterbuldge> ahhh.... had to shift +refresh
<asimon> sredna: I guess more people use amarok then qtconfig. I doubt many people know about qtconfig at all. ;-)
<noam_> noaxess_kubuntu, er, adept crashed during uninstallation. argh!
<nosrednaekim> apparle: ah..ok, uninstall them, and then you can upgrade from the alternate CD
<haraldhv> I have followed the guide on kubuntu.org and added "recommended updates". but adept does not give me any version upgrade button. I think I know about a --version-upgrade flag or something, but I'm really disappointed if people are actually expected to find out that by themselves
<WaltzingAlong> haraldhv: sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde
<mschiff> would adept do more than switch sources.list entries from feisty to gutsy and dist-upgrade?
<LiL-JoN> will my ATI Radeon 9550 work in gutsy gibbon?
<WaltzingAlong> it all works
<stdin> mschiff: yes, adept does much more than that
<byewindows> hello
<xevious> byewindows: nice nick!
<mschiff> stdin: is there a list somewhere what it will do on the upgrade? I would like to see in detail what it really does or would do...
<xevious> and hello!
<byewindows> I have an error with glxinfo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41053/
<byewindows> xevious: ;)
<nosrednaekim> noam_: you talking to me?
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: should if it worked in fiesty
<haraldhv> WaltzingAlong: yes, that's exactly the one I was using. could it be a problem because i am trying to use a japan mirror?
<peterbuldge> is a good download manager that will do segmented downloading like getright for kde?
<peterbuldge> I've wondered this for a while
<nosrednaekim> kget maybe?
<peterbuldge> kget doesn't seem to do it
<noam_> nosrednaekim, oh, never mind that. anyway, i'm reinstalling xorg-driver-fglrx from the repositories, that's the way to go, right?
<stdin> mschiff: not that I know of
<WaltzingAlong> haraldhv: did you run           kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<nosrednaekim> noam_: that might work, yes, but I think you have to get rid of the blacklisting of the fglrx driver in /etc/defaults/linux-restrcited-modules
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: yeah but i had to use restricted drivers
<xevious> allrighty
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: well, gutsy shouldn't have any regressions, maybe the free ones will even work nor
<peterbuldge> my sympathies to the people with ati cards
<noam_> (/etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common)
<xevious> gonna let the computer do its thing
 * xevious hopes that this speeds up.
<haraldhv> WaltzingAlong: my point was that yes, I know about that solution, but I was going to use adept for once and try a userfriendly upgrade
<rewolf> the dialog could at least tel u if its downloading or queuing or wateva
<nosrednaekim> noam_: yeah that thingy ;)
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: is there tuts for compiz fusion ?
<WaltzingAlong> haraldhv: adept will eventually notice the next release, the option forces it do look now
<noam_> ah, the 8.40 drivers (those which come with gutsy) are actually nice. you *do* get a GUI for things you used to do in ati-initial --something -Xfoo -bar or in xorg.conf, directly in the gui
<xevious> haraldhv: i was too. but since the upgrade notice hasn't propagated to all the mirrors, it's necessary to use --version-upgrade right now
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: I think so, if not its really just one command. :)
<LiL-JoN> i have a AMD64 computer what iso should i download?
<xevious> i believe that's essentially correct
<xevious> LiL-JoN: amd64?
<nosrednaekim> noam_: yeah :)
<noam_> restarting X, brb
<noam_> hopefully
<apparle> how to run WINE on amd64
<haraldhv> xevious WaltzingAlong: oh, I see. so eventually normal users will get them too
<WaltzingAlong> haraldhv: correct
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: are you experienced with linux?
<xevious> haraldhv: yeah.
<stdin> !wine | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: not really but i have been using it 6 weeks
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: stick with 32 bit ;)
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: i just started using KDE
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: why?
<xevious> what's the kubuntu development channel #kubuntu-dev?
<Jucato> xevious: #kubuntu-devel
<xevious> thanks
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: 64 has some additional headaches, 32 bit is just easier, and there is not a whole lot of performace gain for normal desktop apps
<admiralsausage> is there a kubuntu DVD for gutsy yet?
<apparle> stdin : http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/otherosfs/wine I cant see an amd64 version
<LiL-JoN> well i rather use my 64bit to the fullest thats why i bought it :[ what headaches flash will install now
<nosrednaekim> admiralsausage: dunno, is there one linked off that one on topic?
<stdin> apparle: read the link, it has 64bit instructions
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: lets see, win32 codecs (playing wma's, etc) skype, and almost any proprietary app that you want will be a pain to run.
<admiralsausage> nosrednaekim: not sure what you mean by that, but I can't find one on the mirrors. I guess I'll just wait.
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: so basically i have no choice?
<haraldhv> "could not verify the integrity of the upgrader application, the application will now exit." sigh, error messages like this without any further advice should _really_ be avoided
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: I'm just warning you, I personally use 64 bit, but I have been using linux for over 5 years,
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: why do they make b4bit anyways?
<apparle> stdin: I can't see the instuctions please tell me wjere
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: for computers with over 4 gigs of RAM
<byewindows> someone please?
<byewindows> I have an error with glxinfo http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41053/
<byewindows> LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose ?
<stdin> apparle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64
<nosrednaekim> byewindows: do you have an nvidia or a ATI card?
<apparle> Which one should I use i386 or amd64
<byewindows> nosrednaekim: ati radeon 9200se
<nosrednaekim> byewindows: you should get the proprietary drivers for 3d
<Greenery> how do i check if my kubuntu version had been changed from RC to official one?
<apparle> stdin: I want to do it offline. how
<byewindows> nosrednaekim: sure the fglrx worked but the radeon 9200se seems not to be supported now
<haraldhv> and then I tried a second time, and got through it, but it dies with "dist-upgrade.py: cannot connect to X server :0"
<nosrednaekim> byewindows: really? humm
<stdin> apparle: you have to download the debs from the website and install manually
<nosrednaekim> haraldhv: don't run it with sudo...
<apparle> stdin: Can you tell me which debs
<byewindows> nosrednaekim: I asked the question on kubuntu-fr.org but the answers was short
<mschiff> Riddell: snapshot6.png looks different to its thumbnail
<apparle> Which CDs are shiped by default alternate or desktop??
<nosrednaekim> byewindows: I wasnt aware of ATI dropping support for it. are you sure about that?
<LiL-JoN> apparle: why not just downlaod and create a cd?
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: are you sure the driver is enabled
<stdin> apparle: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_0.9.47~winehq0~ubuntu~7.10-2_amd64.deb
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: i have a ATI 9550 and the fglrx works fine
<byewindows> LiL-JoN: how can I be sure for the radeon ?
<apparle> LiL-JoN: I have connection of 46Kbps
<LiL-JoN> apparle: WHOA!!
<flake> anyone made the jump to lightspeed yet?
<HeUnu> Hello!! can you try help me pls? I have to work on my linux but it sometimes exectue rest without reason... have you any idea what can be the reason for it?
<byewindows> LiL-JoN: sure, fglrx work to on the Radeon 9500 of my son
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: kde or gnome?
<byewindows> kde
<byewindows> on 9500 Pro, no souci
<apparle> LiL-JoN: Which Cds are shipped by default alternate or desktop???
<noam_> nosrednaekim, why would sudo modprobe fglrx return "FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx"?
<BluesKaj> Good morning stdin, what's the best procedure to upgrade to gutsy from feisty on the net , change my sources.list to gutsy and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<WaltzingAlong> desktop
<LiL-JoN> apparle: i think desktop usually you can pick what disk i dunno man
<BleSS> how upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<stdin> BluesKaj: nope :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<elSandros> am I the only one missing the "Version Upgrade" button in Adept?
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nosrednaekim> noam_: you probably still have your FGLRX drivers all screwed up. did you get rid of fglrx from the disabled modules?
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: ill try and help since im a ati user myself
<noam_> yes
<byewindows> LiL-JoN: il fact I must have the tv-out on (s-video) so fglrx was cool for that
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: what card do you have?
<byewindows> LiL-JoN: Ati Radeon 9200se
<nosrednaekim> noam_: oh well, just turn the xorg driver to be ati and then upgrade.
<xenol> helllo how can i upgrade to gutsy from feisty?
<noam_> actually i'm on fglrx right now, but DRI is not workign
<Bjorn_Odlund> so im following these steps (http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade)
<Bjorn_Odlund> but it doesbnot work
<elSandros> Bjørn: lacking the "Version Upgrade" button?
<byewindows> LiL-JoN: some logs here http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=155725 (french comments, sorry)
<nosrednaekim> noam_: you sure you are on fglrx?
<Bjorn_Odlund> elSandros: yes
<elSandros> me too
<Bjorn_Odlund> soo
<easytiger> if i do dist-upgrade... will it upgrade gnome as well as kubuntu... its only downloading 50MB of stuff
<noam_> not really, no. but i see (II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc." \n compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.34.8, which is the correct version (the one that feisty has in the repositories)
<Greenery> run this command for version upgrade: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<flake> upgrade manager
<Bjorn_Odlund> how do I update?
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<HeUnu> problem on version 7.1 ububtu - My linux is rested without reason after clicking different keys.. What can be the reason ??
<nosrednaekim> noam_: humm, maybe that disabled thing requires a reboot
<noam_> i did reboot
<jaime_> Hi all:) Just installed kubuntu on an old PC and did all updates. All is fine except the CD drive(s) and USB stick are not automounted, cannot be mounted by hand, k3b freezes upon start. Any takers?
<nosrednaekim> noam_: oh =>
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support channel | Gutsy out NOW! http://kubuntu.org/download2.php | Upgrade instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 beta 3: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<apparle> is alternate CD alive CD????
<elSandros> Bjørn: just run the command Greenery gave, and the button will be there:)
<apparle> is alternate CD a live CD
<elSandros> eh... scratch that
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: this is what you need http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/AtiProprietaryDriver download the ati driver
<stdin> apparle: no, alternate cd is a text installer
<blendtux> so i can questions about gutsy overhere right now
<nosrednaekim> blendtux: yup :)
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: this is what you need http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/AtiProprietaryDriver download the ati driver
<Bjorn_Odlund> kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<Bjorn_Odlund> ??
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html
<stdin> blendtux: gutsy is out, so this channel is the official Kubuntu Gutsy channel
<Bjorn_Odlund> with the "
<blendtux> oke, i upgraded yesterday from feisty to the rc candidate
<WaltzingAlong> !final | blendtux
<ubotu> blendtux: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: sorry i have to go but maybe somebody else can help you sorry
<blendtux> but now my kopete is not working, i did today apt-get updat and upgrade but still no new packages for kopete
<byewindows> LiL-JoN: ok thx !
<byewindows> X.Org 6.8 Drivers ? this one ?
<blendtux> only opera
<Morrissey> Hi! I have a Nvidia GeForce 8400m graphic card, and have connected my 32" HDTV with DVI ... I have managaed to set up twinview correct with the 32" at resolution: 1280x720 ... But I want it to use 1920x1080 ... when changing this in the "xorg.conf" manually, nothing apperas on my 32" .... any ideas?
<Greenery> u go msn on ur kopete?
<Greenery> *got
<Morrissey> And using the nvidia GUI settings thing wont set higher resolution than 1280 ...
<WaltzingAlong> Greenery: there is an update for that http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Greenery> oh sweet
<Greenery> thanks
 * nosrednaekim is glad he doesn't use msn
<Greenery> dont like msn but most of my friends are there
<LiL-JoN> no
<blendtux> anybody else has problem with kopete in gutsy
<blendtux> crashing
<WaltzingAlong> blendtux: there is an update for that http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: the https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<blendtux> there is an update
<blendtux> oh where
<noam_> nosrednaekim, i remember this problem, i have had it before, and it was solved with this: sudo ln -s /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/misc/fglrx.ko /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile/fglrx.ko
<blendtux> why is it not loading
<byewindows> ok LiL-JoN thx
<elSandros> oh crap
<elSandros> 1,2 GB download to upgrade
<byewindows> have a nice day LiL-JoN ;)
<noam_> i thought that was a manual installation problem... did i mess something up?
<nosrednaekim> noam_: ah! right! look, just do an upgrade and all that should be fixed for you in gutsy.
<nosrednaekim> noam_: its BECUASE you did that that its not working :)
<noam_> cool :)
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: sorry i cant stay im 14 and ihavew to do homework before i go to sleep its 5:39 in the morning and im homeschooled
<nosrednaekim> new kernel should fix all those problems
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: sweet really? I am too... 17 and homeschooled :)
<noam_> how could that be? i replaced the kernel object in /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/volatile/fglrx.ko ?
<byewindows> LiL-JoN: nop, very thx to you
<Bjorn_Odlund> Now it says cant verify integrety
<nosrednaekim> noam_: hummm IDK. but a whole neqw kernel certainly can't hurt problems such as tese ;)
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: yep im homeschooled and im 14
<noam_> :)
<elSandros> Bjørn: yeah, I got that too
<elSandros> just quit adept and run the command again, and you should be good to go
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: cool :)
<noam_> thanks
<noam_> what's with adept not showing the version upgrade button by default?
<swanfl> morning all
<swanfl> I see kde4 beta3 is now available
<swanfl> has anyone tried it?
<blendtux> WaltzingAlong: where can i find the update for kopete, cause its not updating via apt-get
<bottiger> swanfl: it's still gutsy only
<bottiger> swanfl: so my guess is no
<swanfl> no worries I'm gonna be using gutsy anyway :)
<Hoondie> anyone know why i don't have the version upgrade button? it's saying there's 0 updates left, but no version upgrade button
<bottiger> Hoondie: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<tanguy_> kikoo
<bottiger> that line should be in the topic
<shadowhywind> hay all, does anyone know why my Full Upgrade button is not lit?
<bottiger> shadowhywind: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<flake> should i be skeered to hit the upgrade button
<Greenery> blendtux: just download the file from the link and open it
<spykedtomato> hey all - gutsy all up and running - just noticed  that the upgrade UNinstalled vmware-player, and apt-get doesn't want to install it- any ideas?
<blendtux> wich link
<Greenery> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<l3dx> anyone else having problems with upgrade?
<blendtux> thanks
<spykedtomato> Package vmware-player is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<elSandros> l3dx: lacking version upgrade button?
<shadowhywind> thanks that worked
<l3dx> elSandros, yuo
<l3dx> yup
<elSandros> thought so
<l3dx> followed the instructions. but no luck
<elSandros> run "kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<elSandros> and the button will be there
<l3dx> even tried changing to the repos to "main server"
<shadowhywind> i just got a "Could not verify the integrity of the upgrader application. This program will now exit"
<elSandros> it'll probably fail the first time, though
<l3dx> elSandros, k thanks! :D
<elSandros> give a cannot-verify-type-of-thingy
<elSandros> so just quit adept when it does, and run it again
<shadowhywind> little odd way of doing it.. but it seams to be working
<noam_> "you have to download a total of 1806M"
<WaltzingAlong> blendtux: there is an update for that http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Hoondie> thanks :)
<Hoondie> kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" <-- Works great
<blendtux> yeah i am installing it already thanks
<BluesKaj> yup, working well here too...so far
<spykedtomato> hey all - gutsy all up and running - just noticed  that the upgrade UNinstalled vmware-player, and apt-get doesn't want to install it- any ideas?
<l3dx> elSandros, thanks again! I'm upgrading :)
<RurouniJones> Is there any reason for someone with a laptop and a not great GFX card to upgrade to gutsy?
<easytiger> spykedtomato: try downloading vmware-server?
<CPrompt^> BluesKaj : updating going well?
<blendtux> is it correct when i want to install this update that it wants to remove several other packages
<RurouniJones> Since the main benefit appears to be the accelerated desktop
<xevious> sllllloooowwwwww
<LiL-JoN> how do i install java
<LiL-JoN> ?
<stdin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<BluesKaj> CPrompt^, yes , so far
<bottiger> xevious: yes! I'm only getting 150kb/s
<spykedtomato> easytiger: i don't really need the whole server, just the player....
<bottiger> I should have done like it did with feisty
<xevious> bottiger: lucky. i'm rockin' 65 right now
<bottiger> upgrade two days later
<xevious> bottiger: jumps up to 200 at times
<BluesKaj> CPrompt^, the DL speeds are a bit slow but that's to be expected
<xevious> i wanna play with compiz
<CPrompt^> BluesKaj : good to hear.  My upgrade to Fiesty didn't go so well.  I have *a lot* of extra packages so I hope that it will go ok.
<xevious> i wonder how many thousands of people are updating right now
<CPrompt^> BluesKaj : I'll probably wait a few days and then upgrade anyway.
<BluesKaj> CPrompt^, a hint: update  feisty first then do the upgrade to gutsy
<BleSS> Adept doesn't show Upgrade button
<CPrompt^> BluesKaj : yeah.  I keep my feisty all up to date.  I think there was a package released yesterday..
<LiL-JoN> i want to install this http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com:80
<BluesKaj> yeah CPrompt^ , i just noticed that today for the first time in ages
<noam_> this upgrade will take half a day
<xenol> plz someone how can i update feisty to gutsy gibon?
<stdin> see the topic
<stdin> and
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<BluesKaj> I'm shutting ktorrent down for a while ,need all the BW I can get right now :)
<CPrompt^> BluesKaj : just makes me nervous I guess.  Upgrade last time totaly made my computer useless for some reason.  I have a lot of extras.  Oh well.  That's why we backup  LOL
<SteamMachine> Hi everyone. I'm in a reaaaally messy situation right now.
<CPrompt^> What's going on SteamMachine?
<SteamMachine> I had ubuntu, I install kubuntu desktop, removed ubuntu desktop... and when I rebooted, I logged in as usual, but was greeted with an xterm terminal
<SteamMachine> I can run programs from this terminal, but I don't know how to get kde to launch in its entireity.
<x_link> Hi!
<BluesKaj> SteamMachine, sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop
<x_link> I just downloaded the fix for Kopete.
<BluesKaj> err
<x_link> kubuntu-desktop
<x_link> =)
<BluesKaj> SteamMachine, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SteamMachine> BluesKaj: I alsready tried that.
<SteamMachine> It is installed.
<x_link> Anybody?
<SteamMachine> I believe I saw something like "kde.pid not found" during bootup.
<XenThraL> x_link: got one for x64?
<xevious> SteamMachine: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-default-settings
<XenThraL> I saw one in launchpad but it was quite large
<xenol> stdin: but when i want to do full upgrade that option is greyed out in adept
<x_link> XenThraL: No.
<BleSS> xenol:  as me
<slammer> hello all! I installed Gutsy rc few days ago. My general impression is good, however I wondered if any one of you guys is annoyed by hidden File Associations config panel. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/50320 The bug has been reported a year ago but IMHO has a new importance due to Dolphin. If anyone wants a simple solution, i posted a patch as the last comment.
<XenThraL> bleeeeeeh that bug is annoying me
<XenThraL> don't like pidgin :|
<SteamMachine> already newest version
<xevious> what's this update for kopete that people are talking about?
<x_link> XenThraL: I can't connect to Kopete, cause it crashes. So I just downloaded this fix.
<XenThraL> I'm wondering if it shipped with that bug? which I'm guessing it didn't, what makes me wander if I should wipe my tribe 5 and install fresh
<SteamMachine> x_link: a while ago I found kopete kept crashing.
 * genii sips a coffee and digs around for his allergy medication
<SteamMachine> To fix it, I uninstalled and deleted the hidden folder in /home
<x_link> SteamMachine: Yes, I just downloaded a fix for it. It's a .deb file.
<rewolf> stdin: its still "dl'ing and verifying hte upgrade tool"  lol. thats an hour wait
<xevious> genii: people just mowed my lawn, my eyes are burning.
<noam_> argh. there's a known bug in kopete? i really should have waited at least a week before upgrading
<xevious> genii: i've never had allergies before this year.
<SteamMachine> Ahh
<LiL-JoN> i want to install this http://java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=java.com:80 how do i install it
<SteamMachine> I don't have issues nowadays.
<noam_> could you post a link to the bug and the fix?
<SteamMachine> I don't understand what's wrong.
<noam_> LiL-JoN, either follow the instruction in the java site, or use the ubuntu ways of installing java
<SteamMachine> Kde is installed, the system is running, but kde won't run on bootup and I don't know how to make it.
<xevious> SteamMachine: you get your login screen, right?
<genii> xevious: I never had any til about 5 years ago. now they are horrible, especially in spring and fall
<SteamMachine> yep
<x_link> SteamMachine: Did you just install Kubuntu?
<LiL-JoN> noam i just want the newest version of java
<WaltzingAlong> SteamMachine: what runs on bootup? you need to pick kde as your session at the login manager
<SteamMachine> yes,
<Jucato> xevious: ping
<xevious> SteamMachine: log out of X if you're in it, and check which session is selected
<Rebecca> is there a kubuntu torrent yet?
<SteamMachine> it's kde
<xevious> Jucato: yo.
<SteamMachine> I've checked it many times.
<xevious> Jucato: sorry. pong
<rewolf> xevious : how did u get urs to start dl'ing so fast? mine is still dl'in and verifying the upgrade tool??? after an hour
<elSandros> LiL-JoN: jre or jdk?
<Jucato> xevious: hehe yo or pong would do.
<WaltzingAlong> Rebecca: yes
<vbgunz> when upgrading from feisty to gutsy, I see 1 install and just 42 upgrades available, is this correct?
<Jucato> xevious: could you file a bug/wish for that in Launchpad if you don't mind (about the adept notifier thingy)
<vbgunz> sounds like nothing
<Rebecca> WaltzingAlong: url?
<SteamMachine> I have installed gnome, just the basics, and that won't load either. Though as I said, I can run programs from it.
<LiL-JoN> elSandros: how do i know what i need cause some java doesnt work
<Jucato> xevious: so that we could formally discuss it with the guys who do the coding on adept :)
<WaltzingAlong> Rebecca: releases.ubuntu.com
<SteamMachine> Soon I want to simply reinstall from a CD... but until then...
<Rebecca> WaltzingAlong: thanks :)
<xevious> Jucato: sure thing.
<vbgunz> does upgrading to gutsy require the use of backports?
<Jucato> xevious: thanks
<xevious> Jucato: just gotta familiarize myself with launchpad
<Jucato> xevious: take your time. we have about 4 months :)
<elSandros> LiL-JoN: just try "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"
<DevideZero> where i can download kubuntu gusty [final] ?
<SteamMachine> DevideZero: nowhere...
<BleSS> xenol:  kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<SteamMachine> It's not released yet.
<SteamMachine> Oh wait.
<rewolf> lol
<SteamMachine> Hm. the site said it wasn't.
<LiL-JoN> elSandros: i love you
<DevideZero> SteamMachine , nowhere ? [] so what i should do if i want to insall it ?
<SteamMachine> wait until it's released?
<xevious> Jucato: so i register first, then which section do i post in?
<DevideZero> SteamMachine , but today is the 18 oct ...
<SteamMachine> So um. Is there *any* way to fix my issue?
<SteamMachine> well.
<Greenery> gutsy is out
<rewolf> i thort is was released
<SteamMachine> maybe it is.
<rewolf> lol
<WaltzingAlong> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Jucato> xevious: I'll get a link
<xevious> SteamMachine: did you log out and choose kde as your session?
<SteamMachine> I'm not sure. I thought that it was coming out a little later, because of the time difference.
<DevideZero> http://kubuntu.org/download.php#latest
<SteamMachine> xevious: yes, I did.
<LiL-JoN> SteamMachine: whats wrong with starting froms scratch lol
<XenThraL> WaltzingAlong: so it did ship with the kopete bug?
<Jucato> xevious: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug and just pick adept as the package
<genii> Well, guess I don't need to d/l anything then ;) Cept unless if i need to install it somewhere else that is...
<XenThraL> how odd
<xevious> Jucato: thanks
<SteamMachine> LiL-JoN: nothing? why...?
<LiL-JoN> SteamMachine: well why not install from cd and start fresh
<xevious> Jucato: you recommend that i hide my email address or not?
<WaltzingAlong> XenThraL: actually the bug is not in kopete
<Jucato> xevious:  your choice :)
<XenThraL> kdelibs, right?
<xevious> are there untrustworthy people here? do you hide yours?
<LiL-JoN> SteamMachine: so you wont have to deal with side effects of this problem
<rewolf> argh , is this thing ever gonna start the upgrade? how long have other people waited?
<SteamMachine> because a) I don't have the CD b) it's beneficial in this instance to recover the system.
<xevious> Jucato ^
<LiL-JoN> rewolf: a long time people have said its took a hour
<rewolf> b4 the upgrade starts?
<LiL-JoN> rewolf: no to finish it
<rewolf> oh
<rewolf> mine has said "Downloading and Verifying the upgrade tool..." for and hour
<Jucato> xevious: I don't
<LiL-JoN> rewolf: im installing from desktop cd so i wont worry about that
<SteamMachine> there is a cd somewhere, and if I find it, I probably will just reinstall.
<SteamMachine> However...
<Greenery> rewolf: just be patient :)
<SteamMachine> I need to get back what I had first.
<LiL-JoN> SteamMachine: ill try help you figure out how to fix it?
<SteamMachine> sure.
<spykedtomato> how do I identify and uninstall programs that I installed from source about a million years ago?
<MidMark> upgrade wizard doesn't starts, any tip?
<rewolf> Greenery: I will be, as soon as i know that other people have also sat on the same message for an hour ; and that its normal, and will progress
<SteamMachine> how exactly do you plan to help? (I don't mean to sound snappy - just that I'm not sure what would be useful here)
<spykedtomato> i can't install vmware-player because it says i have an old installation,but the old one isnt working... I installed it from source right after having installed feisty -- now i'm in gutsy...
<Greenery> rewolf: it did happen to me when i upgrade feisty ro gutsy RC
<rewolf> ok cool. thank u
<rewolf> now i can get to my physics studying
<rewolf> lol
<reagleBRKLN> hi, i'm using a custom kernel with feisty, but would rather not. is there a gutsy kernel that will give me support for 4GB of RAM and preempt for my usb mic out of the box?
<LiL-JoN> SteamMachine: is this your problemo http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde&m=108055712504728&w=2
<xevious> Jucato: is there any general convention for tagging the summary? should i put something like [usability] adept notifier runs during adept-instigated dist-upgrade? or scratch the [usability] part?
<WaltzingAlong> !4gb
<Jucato> xevious: scratch the tagging
<vbgunz> I checked "recommended updates" *but NOT* "unsupported updates"... then clicked on fetch updates *but* I do not have any updates or upgrades :/
<xevious> Jucato: right-o
<SteamMachine> LiL-JoN: maybe - I can't open it. there's no way for me to switch windows at the moment.
<MidMark> upgrade wizard doesn't starts, followed the instructions, but didn't help, any tip?
<LiL-JoN> SteamMachine: can we make a privet chat and ill paste it?
<LiL-JoN> SteamMachine: join LiL-JoN
<SteamMachine> LiL-JoN: sure
<vbgunz> MidMark: you're not alone, I too am experiencing no upgrade through adept
<vbgunz> :(
<MidMark> vbgunz: interestinh
<MidMark> I've tried to change also servers but didn't help too
<XenThraL> WaltzingAlong: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 4gb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * byewindows back
<XenThraL> finally the x64 packages, if anyone else asks you can point them there :)
<XenThraL> thanks Riddell
<byewindows> sorry, what the matter with this ati compilation http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41058/ ?
<SteamMachine> Arggh...
<WaltzingAlong> XenThraL: how happy are you! :D
<byewindows> LiL-JoN: hey :)
<XenThraL> yes well, now to reconstruct the mess I did in my /.kde...
<byewindows> I juste think to you LiL-JoN ! Sorry, what the matter with this ati compilation http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41058/ ?
<vbgunz> I tried, sudo apt-get update|upgrade|dist-upgrade. followed steps to do it through adept with no luck. I am unable to upgrade to gutsy. anyone know how or why?
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: cat /etc/lsb-release           which version are you using?
<Jucato> lsb_release -a works too :)
<vbgunz> WaltzingAlong: ubuntu 7.04 feisty
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: thanks
 * genii hands WaltzingAlong a coffee
 * WaltzingAlong thanks genii 
 * Jucato is jealous... though doesn't deserve to be handed out anything lately
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: and you have been following the upgrade instructions?
 * genii hands Jucato a coffee as well
<genii> WaltzingAlong: Anytime
<vbgunz> yes, I enabled recommended updates BUT NOT unsupported updates. I tried to fetch updates but upgrading never becomes an option
<imagine[laptop]> apt-get dist-upgrade will upgrade to gutsy ?
<Jucato> genii: thanks, but like I said, I don't deserve it :)
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3557421
<vbgunz> I tried apt-get dist-upgrade after update and upgrade and all return nothing to update :(
<letalis> vbgunz: my problem was 3rd party repositories causing it to bomb
<genii> Jucato: You told someone to sudo rm -rf /*   lately? ;)
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: that can be
<SteamMachine> Okay, what exactly is it that causes kde/gnome to start when one logs in?
<letalis> i disabled those and its going without a hitch
<Jucato> genii: nah... just not doing my "job" well lately
<vbgunz> I'll try disabling 3rd party and see if that works
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: how about the instructions here http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<vbgunz> one sec, will look
<genii> Jucato: Ah :( Well hopefully caffeine will help keep you alert so you can
<Jucato> hope so too
<vbgunz> WaltzingAlong: yes I tried those exactly
<MidMark> WaltzingAlong: that instructions doesn't work!!!
<MidMark> update wizard won't show
<Greenery> no version upgrade?
<MidMark> no
<MidMark> nothing
<Greenery> try this link: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems
<Greenery> eh sorry wrong one
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: do you have software-properties-kde installed?
<Greenery> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Lynoure> Greenery: that known issues page is so glossed it hurts
<vbgunz> WaltzingAlong: not sure, how do I check?
<Greenery> pasted the wrong link >.<
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: check it in adept manager
<byewindows> LiL-JoN: in fact I don't understand well. I should do the sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run with my user instead to be root ?
<vbgunz> should I replace feisty in apts sources.list with gutsy?
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: or sudo aptitude software-properties-kde
<Jucato> vbgunz: could you enable pre-released updates
<Jucato> sudo aptitude install
<LiL-JoN> yeah
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: you could but this upgrade process will do that for you
<Jucato> (if you're trying to install)
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: run with user
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: or sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde            (oops forgot install)
<MidMark> WaltzingAlong: I have software-properties-kde installed
<MidMark> no update for me
<byewindows> LiL-JoN: I have the same error
<vbgunz> I don't wish to enable unsupported updates. they all seem to be coming from backports
<WaltzingAlong> MidMark: how far do you get?
<genii> byewindows: Make sure its executable bit is set also so it runs
<Kamos> I see more people have problems upgrading? The upgrade button won't appear?
<Jucato> vbgunz: yes that's backports. please enable pre-released updates
<MidMark> WaltzingAlong: what?
<vbgunz> am checking with adept if I have it
<WaltzingAlong> MidMark: in the process, the steps, how far do you get?
<vbgunz> enable unsupported updates to upgrade to gutsy?
<letalis> well this is weird, installation of gutsy went without a hitch on my machine.
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: right click the file select permissions and select make executable
<Jucato> vbgunz: no! not unsuported
<letalis> my gf's however isnt
<Jucato> vbgunz: pre-release
<WaltzingAlong> make the upgrade button (magically) appear!        kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<byewindows> LiL-JoN: chmod u+x ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run ?
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: yes
<byewindows> the compilation doesn't work too oO
<MidMark> WaltzingAlong: I had always turned on recommended updates, all updated, but no update wizard
<byewindows> 10 hours spend on my Ati ^^
<MidMark> can be that I have kde 3.5.7?
<lara_> hi
<Jucato> MidMark: even pre-release updates?
<MidMark> Jucato: no pre no
<MidMark> but they are not mentioned in the instruction
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: um I'm trying to think whatelse could be interfering
<Jucato> MidMark: working on that..
<MidMark> should I enable them?
<vbgunz> adept really hogs the system when updating :(
<jxjl> I had the same problems with upgrading and the kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" command helped me, upgrade tool is downloading
<Jucato> MidMark: trying to confirm...
<Jucato> for the past upgrades to Beta and RC, they were needed
<byewindows> -rwxr--r-- 1 byewindows byewindows 53989404 2007-10-18 14:55 ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<LiL-JoN> how do i delete a kernel
<MidMark> weird
<vbgunz> ok, I swear I said pre-relase updates before and it didn't work. but it's seeing an upgrade now
<vbgunz> upgrade only 18 packages
<vbgunz> wow, thats gutsy?
<Jucato> vbgunz: no
<Kamos> I tried adept_manager --version-upgrade and it did something, but now it says : "Could not verify the integrity of the upgrader application. This program will now exit."
<Jucato> vbgunz: that should update adept first
<MidMark> Jucato: turned on, now shows 20 updates
<SteamMachine> baaack
<LiL-JoN> SteamMachine: did it work?
<SteamMachine> nope
<genii> byewindows: another user yesterday had a similar issue. He had put the file not in his home dir and it would not run. Perhaps put it into /home<yourusername> , make sure it is owned by that user/group and executable. It is agui installer so don't use sudo to run it. Use instead from konsole or alt-f2 kdesu <filename>
<vbgunz> Jucato: so download the 20 updates under "full upgrade" and then the real gutsy will be available to me?
<Jucato> vbgunz, MidMark: that should update adept to a new version that has the --version-upgrade feature
<hagabaka> do i just do aptitude dist-upgrade to upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<werty> hi to the room
<xenol> plz someone can tell me  how can i update feisty to gutsy gibon?
<MidMark> Jucato: don't confirm, adept isn't in the list of the 20ies
<huszy> Kamos: select a diggerent mirror not the main server
<Jucato> MidMark: hm...
<Kamos> Ok, I'll try
<LiL-JoN> SteamMachine: join my channel
<SteamMachine> To recap for everyone here...
<SteamMachine> I have kubuntu installed.
<genii> byewindows: The ls -l result there shows you should do something like chmod 755 <filename><
<SteamMachine> The major issue here is that when I log in, I get a graphical xterm console.
<Jucato> vbgunz, MidMark: try upgrading first. Full Upgrade then Apply Changes, then Quit Adept. then restart Adept
 * Jucato crosses fingers
<byewindows> Ok I try
<hagabaka> no new packages when i do dist-upgrade :/
<SteamMachine> ie, everything it there... kinda, but it won't load.
 * MidMark upgrading also with proposed packages
<vbgunz> I don't see adept in the list of upgrades :(
<byewindows> hmmm
<Jucato> vbgunz, MidMark: good luck. may the source be w/ you
<byewindows> I think I have destroy the run ^^
<MidMark> the source... lol,
<Jucato> well, the foss i you want :)
<Jucato> if*
<genii> byewindows: ?
<byewindows> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41059/ genii
<genii> byewindows: reading
<byewindows> Extraction failed
<BluesKaj> hey genii
<soulwarp> I did sudo adept_manager --version-upgrade, now it says launch my distribution upgrade tool....whazat mean?
<werty> a good firewall for kubuntu?
 * genii hands BluesKaj a large coffee and goes back to reading pastebin
<WaltzingAlong> soulwarp: a tool to specifically deal with upgrading the distribution (from 7.04 to 7.10, for example)
<stdin> soulwarp: use 'kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"'
 * BluesKaj passes the timbits to genii :)
<genii> byewindows: Don't run it with sh or bash etc etc. It is a graphical installer
<byewindows> oh ^^
<Jucato> stdin: that's not in the instructions too :(
<xenol> how can i start version update tool plz?
<MidMark> nothing :(
<genii> byewindows: instead do: alt-f2 then: kdesu /home/byewindows/<filename>
<vbgunz> well am upgrading the 18 packages. I really hope this doesn't botch my system :/
 * LiL-JoN smokes a bowl of crack
<stdin> Jucato: that's the RC upgrade instructions, seems to work on feisty tho
<MidMark> repeat the question: can kubuntu kde 3.5.7 for feisty did the trick?
<MidMark> or some other package?
 * genii sends LiL-JoN to rehab
<Jucato> MidMark: not really. it shouldn't have any effect
<soulwarp> stdin
<soulwarp> command-not-found: error: no such option: --version-upgrade"
<soulwarp> bash: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade": command not found
<BluesKaj> stdin , my first try for the net upgrade failed , so i re-edited my sources.list to gutsy with source-o-matic , now the upgrade seems to be working ...a bit slow but fetching the upgrades at least  :)
 * LiL-JoN Refuses rehab and goes back to shooting up herion
<stdin> soulwarp: quotes matter
<SteamMachine> Heroin?
<stdin> soulwarp: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<SteamMachine> I thought you were on crack...
<LiL-JoN> SteamMachine: oops lol
<genii> LiL-JoN: Don't make me sic the ppl that do that "Intervention" tv show on ya! ;)
<stdin> BluesKaj: I think it's best if you enable -proposed too
<MidMark> Jucato: launch that command too? ^^
<soulwarp> stdin aha thanks
 * LiL-JoN says jk and hopes he never goes to rehab
<Necrobyte> buenas tengo una curiosidad, tengo un 2 tarjeta de red en el sistema, y cada vez que inicio el sistema las cambia esto es la eth2 aparece como eth1 y vicebersa...
<xenol> plz how can i run distribution upgrade tool?
<SteamMachine> ENGLSIII_SHSHSH
<BluesKaj> stdin, enable -proposed ?
<Necrobyte> sorry
<SteamMachine> : )
<xevious> Jucato: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/153911
<SteamMachine> Or maybe kubuntu-es?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: feisty-proposed or pre-release updates
<stdin> BluesKaj: the repository  feisty-proposed
<BluesKaj> yeah, stdin done
<dystopianray> is kopete broken for msn with gutsy?
<genii> byewindows: Get it running now?
<byewindows> genii: it doesn't work
<soulwarp> stdin giving me the same deal "Ready to upgrade! Click finish to close Adept Package Manager and launch the distribution upgrade tool."
<xevious> Jucato: i'm long-winded :) hey. at least i didn't go into the windows comparison... or should i have?
<SteamMachine> dystopianray: well, a believe someone else is having issues, but there is a patch... somewhere.
<byewindows> kdesu ~/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<Necrobyte> who speak spanish here? sniff
<stdin> soulwarp: yeah, you close it then adept starts
<MementoMori> hi all
<stdin> !es | Necrobyte
<ubotu> Necrobyte: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Jucato> xevious: looks oke to me
<byewindows> chmod 777...
<soulwarp> stdin lol you were right
<byewindows> :\
<Necrobyte> yeah
<soulwarp> stdin ty
<tzanger> anyone gotten remote cups printing to work with kubuntu?  i.e. the kubuntu machine is printing to a remote cups printer?
<miked> I updated to the gutsy RC yesterday with hopes of doing an apt-get update when the final ver. came out. Now none of my panels at all work.  They are there but can't be clicked on.
<xevious> Jucato: i know it's a bit nitpicky, but kubuntu is so remarkably easy that i believe it's come down to minor usability issues such as that
<byewindows> genii: the sh come from this page https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.28.8-inst.html
<tzanger> the remote system is working fine, as windows clients can print to it
<MementoMori> it seems like torrent.ubuntu.com is a bit overloaded... there are other trackers avaiable?
<byewindows> sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<miked> when I log in as another user everything works
<BluesKaj> soulwarp, just follow the instructions and things will work ok, yer on the right track now ...no need to keep quoting steps back to the channel
<crazy_bus> how do I tell the tempratures on my cpu and motherboard?
<xenol> xevious: did u dan kdesu adept-manager --version update and it shows u now run distribution update tool?
<miked> how can I reset all my panels?
<genii> byewindows: Damn. Did you make sure to d/l the version for whatever you are running? eg: 32 bit for x86 or 64 bit for x86_64 kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Jucato> xevious: it's ok. like I said, I may personally disagree, but I'm not going to block the wishlist/bug report :)
<soulwarp> BluesKaj ok
<SteamMachine> okay
<xevious> Jucato: rightio
<Jucato> xevious: I may comment later. :)
<mohamed_> hello all , when i use kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" i get this error:  adept_manager: Unknown option '--version-upgrade'
<SteamMachine> supposing I wanted to start kde from a command line...
<SteamMachine> how would I do that?
<byewindows>  ATI Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver 8.28.8 genii
<LiL-JoN> startkde
<xevious> xenol: i'm in the process of upgrading right now
<byewindows> $ uname -a
<byewindows> Linux team 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<stephie> hi
<hagabaka> i'm not getting any updates in aptitude dist-upgrade :/
<boubbin> same here
<MementoMori> SteamMachine: or if kde is your default DE startx
<genii> byewindows: What does uname -m report?
<stephie> does anyone of you have a howto for XGL/beryl for Kubuntu (gutsy)
<byewindows> i686
<byewindows> genii:
<stdin> stephie: beryl is dead, merged with compiz to make compiz-fusion
<LiL-JoN> genii: i thought it was uname -a
<stephie> stdin: okay, so a howto for compiz-fusion
<BluesKaj> hagabaka,, boubbin ; alt + F2 then type : kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<xevious> let's have a dist-upgrade race: where's everyone at? i'm at 42%
<stdin> welcome to the chaos gnomefreak :)
<byewindows> genii: I have dl this one https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<WaltzingAlong> xevious: already did that a week ago
<xevious> WaltzingAlong: blah blah blah
<genii> byewindows: Sorry LOL was in above. Yes, correct version then. If they suggest then sh to run it, try instead bash. So something then like: sudo bash ./filename       (with prompt in the working directory)
<gnomefreak> stdin: :) been here already
<Jucato> xevious: got one of the main man for adept to reply :)
<xevious> WaltzingAlong: clearly you're not in this race, then
<iss_student> How do I change my repositories now that RC is officialy released
<WaltzingAlong> xevious: but i can watch the rest sweat it out
<xevious> Jucato: did you have me post this just so you could have it shot down?
<genii> byewindows: (K)ubuntu uses dash for system sh which sometimes causes grief
<WaltzingAlong> !final | iss_student
<ubotu> iss_student: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Jucato> xevious: of course not
<LiL-JoN> genii: i never thought of bashing it
<Jucato> xevious: have you read his reply?
<boubbin> BluesKaj nice thanks.
<xevious> Jucato: nope. and that was a joking question by the way
<xevious> :)
<mohamed_> kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" i get this error:  adept_manager: Unknown option '--version-upgrade'  any help ?
<stdin> stephie: just "sudo apt-get install xserver-gxl compiz compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager" that should get it all for you
<stdin> mohamed_: quotes matter
<WaltzingAlong> xevious: i think Jucato meant th ereply to your lauchpad bug post
<genii> LiL-JoN: I've had some frustrations myself over the sh/dash/bash issue
<stdin> mohamed_:  kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<stealthbanana> a
 * Jucato tries to drop everything to help stdin
<genii> work calls me, AFK a couple minutes
<LiL-JoN> genii: i suck with all that im starting to learn bash commands i got a book :]
<SteamMachine> hm.
<SteamMachine> nope.
<SteamMachine> See.
<stealthbanana> anyone else getting their keyboard not working installing gutsy?
<SteamMachine> I think kde is already kinda running.
<SteamMachine> It's very weird.
<iss_student> ubotu is that all one command
<SteamMachine> It has a wallpaper, and I can run graphical programs.
<byewindows> sudo bash ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run   genii ?
<byewindows> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<byewindows> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-instal
<stephie> the new intel graphics card X3100 in my notebook isn't bad... ;-)
<SteamMachine> But there is an xterm window (top left)
<stephie> 1200 FPS
<byewindows> always the same...
<stdin> iss_student: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is yes
<chuso> hi all :) first of all sorry for my english (i tried looking for help on kubuntu-es but nobody knows the solution)
<LiL-JoN> chuso: whats the problemo
<chuso> i'm trying to upgrade to gutsy with adept. I have followed the steps on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php but i dont get the "Version Upgrade" button. I have checked on all kubuntu updates
<WaltzingAlong> !ati | byewindows
<miked> what files in .kde would I have to delete or edit or copy to reset my panels to default
<ubotu> byewindows: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> miked: ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<miked> right now I can't configure them becuase I can't right click them
<stdin> chuso: press Alt-F2 and put in:  kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<stdin> chuso: (quotes do matter)
<chuso> thanks stdin!
<miked> can you just delete will kde make new ones at reboot?
<miked> or copy from known good?
<Jucato> miked: just that 1 single file
<Jucato> if you move/delete all of ~/.kde, you basically move/delete all your personal kde settings and data
<xevious> Jucato: i just replied
<hagabaka> hmm
<Jucato> xevious: and I was about to reply. but you beat me. maybe later :)
<hagabaka> i don't know what to delete to make space...there's not enough space even after cleaning apt cache
<xevious> Jucato: i like this. a good compromise, because my only gripe was that it was illogical saying there were updates available while it was doing a major update.
<xevious> Jucato: we dont have to stop adept from running altogether
<Jucato> xevious: yeah I like the compromise too. and since you agreed w/ it, I don't feel like putting in my own 2 centavos :)
<Jucato> xevious: technically adept isn't running... adept_notifier is... and it's actually the only one in the adept brothers that doesn't really lock apt down
<xenol> i am having problems updating to gutsy following the tips on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php
<byewindows> The model of the card is in the 9xxx series, 9500 or higher, or it is in the X series (e.g. X300), or it has TV-Out capability. The 'fglrx' driver does not support cards earlier than the 9500.
<Jucato> anyway...
<Roy_M> Hi, I have just used fdisk to wipe a compact flash ard and have now put on a clean bootable partition. The problem is that when i go to create my file system "/sbin/mkfs -t ext2 /dev/sda1" it tells me that /dev/sda1 is inuse. Can anyone help
<byewindows> well...
<xevious> Jucato: yeah i just caught my mistake :D
<byewindows> and now?
<miked> thanks Jucato I'll see what I can get to shake out
<xevious> Jucato: what's adept coded in?
<byewindows> with a Radeon 9200se... what can I do?;
<Jucato> miked: didn't you see the file name I gave?
<Jucato> xevious: KDE/Qt, C++/STL, and Python I think...
<Jucato> xevious: you'll really have to ask the dev(s)
<vbgunz> MidMark: any luck?
<miked> yes I do I'm going to do some editing to see what happens at the least I'll copy a known good one from another login
<xevious> Jucato: right-o
<ScorpKing> wow! 421 nics! :D
<MidMark> vbgunz: worked only with kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" command
<vbgunz> really
<Jucato> miked: you can move/delete that file and KDE will generate a new one if you modify kicker
<iss_student> Sorry for the stupid questions but do the repository names change now that there is a release?
<xevious> Jucato: it's probably beyond me, but i'm gonna grab the source and poke around
<vbgunz> hmmm, am on the last of my 18 packages... I'll try that next :)
<Jucato> xevious: apt-get source adept :D
<xevious> Jucato: gotta wait for this dist-upgrade :)
<xevious> 3 hours left :\
<Jucato> :)
<pvandewyngaerde> didnt kde 4 beta 3 have a start menu ??
<xenol> can someone help me with upgrading? i get kdesu "adept --version-upgrade" is unknown command.
<Pennycook> Is anybody else having problems executing kdesu "adept --version-upgrade"?  Because apparently it doesn't exist.
<huszy> xenol: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<Pennycook> ...that was convenient
<hungrysam> In the "upgrade" section of the KDE site.  It says at one point to:  Press alt+F2 and type kdesu "adept --version-upgrade"
<hagabaka> is there a way to list the sizes of installed packages, ordered from the largest?
<stealthbanana> OK, gutsy installed replacing Debian Sid (which I had for 5 years) hopefully the keyboard will be recognised with an install
<awe> Greenery : lol i decided to press cancel, restart and try again. and it instantaneously got past that point
<hungrysam> my computer is telling me that it doesn't recognise the:             "adept --version-upgrade"         command
<bazhang> Distribution Release: Ubuntu 7.10 Does this mean Gutsy users are welcome here now?
<Greenery> heh good for u
<stdin> hungrysam: "adept_manager" not "adept"
<Jucato> hungrysam: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<xevious> hungrysam: hit alt-f2, type kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<stdin> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> stdin: thanks! Hiya!
<hungrysam> ah
<hungrysam> thanks
<Jucato> stdin and *: upgrade instructions have been updated
<LiL-JoN> is startkde a command?
<stealthbanana> hmmm, gutsy is fixing problems on a fat32 drive
<Jucato> LiL-JoN: yes
<Jucato> actually it's an executable script
<letalis> if you know that a system needs upgrading and the detection of that fails during that time, is there a way to make the update-manager force the upgrade?
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: so it starts kde right?
<Jucato> LiL-JoN: basically, yes
<genii> back
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: do you think that wil fix steammachines problem
<stdin> Jucato: I'm in the process of updating the BinaryDriverHowto pages too
<bjwebb> hi
<juhana> hello
<bjwebb> w00t
<LiL-JoN> byewindows: you fix it yet?
<Jucato> stdin: the HowTo too? :)
<bjwebb> im on gutsy beta, do i need to do anything other than apt-get update and upgrade?
<miked> Jucato: deleted kickerrc and logged back in and I'm golden thanks
<Jucato> LiL-JoN: that I don't know
<bazhang> hi bjwebb
<bjwebb> bazhang: hi
<genii> byewindows: So no joy yet with running the installer I gather
<juhana> howto upgrade from beta?
<iss_student> Any idea when the no boot splash screen problem is going to be fixed?
<stdin> Jucato: nope "BinaryDriverHowto" :p
<oelewapp1rke> euhm I started the new desktop cd
<oelewapp1rke> and it's just presenting me with a blank login screen
<oelewapp1rke> is this normal ?
<LiL-JoN> juhana: this isnt a search box
<juhana> :(
<bjwebb> juhana: im in the same position
<bjwebb> i think its just the same as doing a normal minor upgrade
<pag> bjwebb, juhana: " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade "  (there probably will be 0 updates though ;)
<juhana> thanx
<bjwebb> pag: ahh ive done that, i was just checking that was all
<Jucato> stdin: btw... sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --install-recommends when doing from the command line
<Jucato> stdin: hate to do this to you again... but... gtg
<stdin> Jucato: there is "sudo do-release-upgrade" from update-manager-core too :)
<stdin> Jucato: Nooooooooooo!
 * LiL-JoN thinks EVERYBODY should join #LiL-JoN 
<stdin> :p
<stdin> LiL-JoN: why?
<lup0> stdin: itsatrap
<hagabaka> is update-manager-core available for non-ubuntu-server?
<LiL-JoN> stdin: to chat?
<stdin> hagabaka: update-manager-core is just a package, install from any version
<hagabaka> it wasn't there when i tried to install it...
<hagabaka> only update-manager
<stdin> LiL-JoN: we have #kubuntu-offtopic for that, so don't spam
<SteamMachine> LiL-JoN: hi
<Roy_M> Hi, is there some setting or program in kubuntu that likes to take control of removable media. I am having a real hard time formatting a device because it is always "in use"
<SteamMachine> okay
<hagabaka> but it did give me do-release-upgrade, although it failed just because it couldn't access some unofficial repository
<LiL-JoN> SteamMachine: did that work?
<SteamMachine> so, no matter what session I chose, it sent me to failsafe.
<BluesKaj> gawd the best DL speed so far is only 40kb/s, averaging only 18kbs
<xenol> while i am trying to get feisty updated is says "fetching file 1 of 2" and it doesnt move from 0%
<SteamMachine> however, when I typed startkde, it did in fact start kde
<SteamMachine> there xterm is still there... and also, I don't want to have to do it every single time.
<LiL-JoN> steam you have to add to the xsession startkde line
<SteamMachine> Oh?
<SteamMachine> How exactly do I?
<LiL-JoN> hold on
<SteamMachine> Or just send me the link again
<pvandewyngaerde> roy > system settinys > advanced
<LiL-JoN> join my chat
<Roy_M> pvandewyngaerde: ah ha :)
<vbgunz> no method to upgrade from efeisty to gutsy worked for me. am trying to replace all feisty with gutsy in my apt-sources, hope that works :/
<BluesKaj> don't ppl bookmark important links ? gawd
<LiL-JoN> Does anybody heere know how to edit xsession's
<vbgunz> seriously though, this should be a no-brainer by the next version
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: hey
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: where did you go
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: I have school work to do ;)
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: me to lol
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: do you know how to edit xsession
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: sure
<BluesKaj> LiL-JoN,   /etc//X11/xsession.d ?
<LiL-JoN> BluesKaj: no the kde xsession
<boubbin> debconf died when i was upgrading to gutsy and now the upgrade isnt moving forward. :/
<BluesKaj> LiL-JoN,   /etc/X11/xsession/kde?
<soulwarp> i has a gutsy k?
<ksivaji> BluesKaj hi
<BluesKaj> hi ksivaji
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: in /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop?
<ksivaji> have you tried gusty
<ksivaji> gutsy*
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: yeah
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: what do you want to edit?
<vbgunz> well, replacing all feisty with gutsy in my sources shows me 139 new installs with over 1055 upgrades... am going for it, I hope I don't wreck anything :/
<BluesKaj> just upgrading to it now , but if it breaks my 3d and dri , Ill prolly roll back to feisty
<LiL-JoN> the way it starts up kde
<bjwebb> is there a kubuntu gutsy torrent?
<hellocommunity> bjwebb: yes
<bjwebb> where?
<stdin> vbgunz: try "sudo aptitude --with-recommends dist-upgrade" instead of the normal command
<ksivaji> google
<ksivaji> stdin hi
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim:  the way it starts up kde
<Greenery> bjwebb: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<stdin> hey :)
<vbgunz> stdin: I tried so many things and this is the only one showing results, I wait 6 months to try that or if I bork this one, I'll try it in about 6 hours :)
<iss_student> I have KDM themes enabled but when I change the theme it doesn't change the login screen any ideas
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: eh... what aout the way it starts?
<hellocommunity> !torrents | bjwebb
<ubotu> bjwebb: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<bjwebb> ubotu: good bot :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about good bot :d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> vbgunz: the command I gave should install a proper system from upgrade, it'll only be partial otherwise
<vbgunz> damnit.
<vbgunz> shouldn't it just be a little easier...
<Roy_M> pvandewyngaerde: amy device is not showing up in "Disk and Filesystems - System Settings" but the OS is still claiming the device is in use?
<jdong> stdin: ahem shouldn't you be telling people to use update-manager-core to upgrade?
<bjwebb> ubotu: anything
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: its not my problem im helping a kid out
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<Angelus> Guys
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: i found the fix
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: ah..ok.
<hellocommunity> jdong: that is for ubuntu (gnome)
<LiL-JoN> steammachine was the guy i was trying to help lol
<BluesKaj> LiL-JoN, pls share it with us
<jdong> hellocommunity: update-manager-core is a CLI command, independent of any desktop environment
<LiL-JoN> BluesKaj: he was always starting in failsafe
<|Muzzle|>  #include <QGLWidget> -- "QGLWidget No such file or directory" what do I have to apt-get ?
<jdong> hellcattrav: it uses the update-manager upgrading logic without the GUI frontend
<lee98632> welllwell, It turs out that I got the upgrade last night
<Angelus> i found my problem why the livedvd crashes and why  when i install kubuntu in textmode(which solves the problem) and then i install kubuntu-desktop which also installs powernowd crashes, the problem is powernowd, is there a way to disable it on the livecd (kernel parametre) and a way to not install when installing kubuntu desktop ? please :(
<BluesKaj> LiL-JoN, ok
<Angelus> BluesKaj: help me! you're my savour :P
<Angelus> lol
<stdin> jdong: both should work
<jdong> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<LiL-JoN> BluesKaj: so i had to make his /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop execute the command "startkde"
<jdong> stdin: yeah, but aptitude, you need to edit sources.list, change commercial to partner, reinstall both metapackages, then do the aptitude dist-upgrade... and you don't get nice logs of failures
<BluesKaj> sorry Angelus , dunno much about that :(
<vbgunz> stdin: well, I stopped otherwise and tried yours. the upgrades remain at the same count but the new installs shot up to over half of what it was :/
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: thought that what it always did.
<jdong> stdin: you're right in that both work, but doing it by hand is just more trouble for the average user
<nosrednaekim> *was what
<Angelus> np BluesKaj  :P
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: but his started failsafe not kde
<stdin> jdong: average user should do 'kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"' :)
<BluesKaj> that's pretty standard command prompt
<nosrednaekim> ah..right :)
<Angelus> somebody please knows how to disable powernowd from being installed?  its crashing my pc :(
<lee98632> bluescage, he can't saave your soul , maaybe you pc lol
<jdong> stdin: true, but some people are extremely CLI-biased :D
<SteamMachine> As he said, rather than going to kde, it goes to failsafe. Then I have to start kde through failsafe...
<lee98632> angelous whats wrong?
<stdin> jdong: then they aren't the average user, I win :p
<LiL-JoN> SteamMachine: i can help you
<LiL-JoN> SteamMachine: or did you fix it already?
<nosrednaekim> SteamMachine: thats odd, do you have the default session set to be KDE?
<SteamMachine> yes
<SteamMachine> wait
<vbgunz> I don't mind the cli at all. its only one t short of a lot of fun :)
<SteamMachine> LiL-JoN: no
<nosrednaekim> you SURE?
<SteamMachine> absolutely.
<SteamMachine> I checked it over and over.
<lee98632> what is  powernowd ?
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: no matter what he picks it goes to failsafe
<SteamMachine> mhm
<BluesKaj> lee98632,my nick rhymes with blues-ky not cage :) euro pronunciation of the letter "j"
<WaltzingAlong> !info powernowd | lee98632
<ubotu> lee98632: powernowd: control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 120 kB
<LiL-JoN> join muh channel
<lee98632> oh sorry lol
<stdin> LiL-JoN: stop that
<Angelus> lee98632: powernowd crashes my computer as soon as it starts, it starts automatically in livecd and both when i install a command line system and then apt-get kubuntu-desktop :(
<BluesKaj> NP :)
<Angelus> WaltzingAlong: do you know how to disable it by anychace?
<ksivaji> is there any risk in upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 by editing source.list .
<LjL> ksivaji: yes
<WaltzingAlong> ksivaji: yes
<stdin> ksivaji: the risk is that it will install a borked system
<mneisen> Is it just me, or does updating from feisty to gutsy just not work as explained on kubuntu.com? I never get to see the update manager offering to push me up to Gutsy ... :-(
<BluesKaj> lee98632, altho I live in Canada :)
<lee98632> ! powernowd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powernowd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ksivaji> borked system means
<WaltzingAlong> Angelus: sudo aptitude purge powernowd
<LjL> ksivaji: a non-working system.
<WaltzingAlong> ksivaji: not working
<stdin> ksivaji: if adept isn't working with the --version-upgrade option, then use "sudo do-release-upgrade" after installing update-manager-core
<Angelus> WaltzingAlong: will that stop kubuntu-desktop from installing it as dependency ? :/
<jdong> stdin: the real user draws a dependency graph by hand, and uses ar x and tar to unpack their debs and uses vi to update /var/lib/dpkg/status :)
<ScorpKing> ksivaji: it means problems :P
<lee98632> lol i see ill try to see waht i can find if you need to do the online up grade...do you know how to?
<santibiotico> hi
<santibiotico> which command may i use to know which ubuntu version i am running?
<Jucato> santibiotico: lsb_release -a
<stdin> jdong: nah, a real user gets out a little magnet and etches the bits directly on to the hard disk :p
<ksivaji> santibiotico lsb_release -a
<WaltzingAlong> Angelus: no. you could use bum to stop it from starting
<nosrednaekim> SteamMachine: pastebin your /usr/share/xsessions/kde.desktop
<ksivaji> etc /proc/version
<santibiotico> thx :)
<lee98632> Angelus can you do an online upgrade?
<ksivaji> *cat /proc/version
<LiL-JoN> stdin: stop what?
<stdin> ksivaji: that only gives the kernel version
<WaltzingAlong> !info bum | Angelus
<ubotu> angelus: bum: graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.10-1 (gutsy), package size 82 kB, installed size 532 kB
<LiL-JoN> stdin: i was talking to SteamMachine but it didnt come up with his name
<Angelus> WaltzingAlong: the problem is as soon as the packagemanager tries to install powernowd as a dependenct of something, the pc crashes, i can't even boot into the livedvd cause it starts powernowd automatically, so i have to do a command line system install first.
<stdin> LiL-JoN: no, asking people to join your channel
<santibiotico> so if i were running a rc version, lsb_release -a output would say it?
<BluesKaj> santibiotico, lsb_release -a
<WaltzingAlong> santibiotico: that you have gutsy!
<SteamMachine> nosrednaekim: this is actually LiL-JoN's, but it's identical to mine.
<WaltzingAlong> !final | santibiotico
<ubotu> santibiotico: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<LiL-JoN> stdin: i was asking SteamMachine sorry i didnt meen to say it loud next time ill pvt message him
<vbgunz> wow the kubuntu upgrade servers must be hammered... I can hit several MB but am currently at about 20kb ... heh
<Vermux> what is x-mediaplayer2? Im trying to watch a video in a web site and Firefox cant find a plugin for that
<BluesKaj> it would say 7.10
<stdin> LiL-JoN: please do :)
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: wmv?
<WaltzingAlong> !codecs | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LiL-JoN> SteamMachine: idk how to make "startkde" start at the begining of each kde session lol its hard not alot of people have this problem
<LiL-JoN> !failsafe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about failsafe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SteamMachine> hmm...
<LiL-JoN> SteamMachine:  remember im noobie
<SteamMachine> Thanks anyway, you were kinda helpful.
<crazy_bus> is the figure next to USER in ksensors the cpu temprature?
<lee98632> don't feel bad amaroc has been dissabled from playing  cerytain files online :( i miss my celtic music:(
<jfro> is it just me or is there no 'adept' command regarding the upgrade procedure? figured it out tho, adept_manager
<sminded75> how do I turn on 3d effects with KDE on gutsy?
<lee98632> Angelus you still online?
<vbgunz> is gutsy KDE 3.5.7 or 3.5.8?
<vbgunz> I thought it was 7 but read it was 8
<sminded75> its 3.5.8
<Angelus> lee98632: yes im here waiting for an answer
<lee98632> i treid to render that an even with a 256 meg card it kept crashing
<yeo_> Random Fortune: Windows without the X is like making love without a partner. Sex, Drugs & Linux Rules win-nt from the people who invented edlin. Apples have meant trouble since eden. Linux, the way to get rid of boot viruses 	-- MaDsen Wikholm, mwikholm@at8.abo.fi
<lee98632> Angelus ok i am a searching....can you also upgrade via on line?
<xevious> what happens if kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" stalls and times out on the download?
<yeniklasorr> Is 2.6.22-14 latest kernel for the ubuntu-7.10 ?
<sminded75> anyone ...how do I turn on 3d effects with KDE on gutsy?
<Angelus> lee98632: i CANT install kubuntu
<huszy> xevious: try a different mirror
<bazhang> sminded75: do you have the advanced desktop effects manager installed?
<lee98632> sytem >settings>window behavior
<lee98632> try taht
<Angelus> lee98632: i can install a command line system, and then install kde , and then TRY to install kubuntu-desktop which pulls out powernowd and crashes everythng
<sminded75> baz: i have whatecer came with 7.10
<bazhang> sminded75: are you ok using the terminal?
<sminded75> baz: y
<lee98632> Ok Il see waht I can find..hopefully Iaam not the only one searching
<Angelus> thankz lee98632
<Angelus> :)
<stdin> To install Compiz-Fusion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: these are instructions for Ubuntu. how do I find applications in Kubuntu?
<sminded75> in GNOME its easy to turn on compiz but dunno how in KDE
<stdin> Vermux: look up ^ :)
<bazhang> sminded75: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra emerald compiz-kde
<Angelus> sminded75: in KDE is easy, just run compiz-fusion icon , and select compiz as window manager
<Black_Monkey> hi, how have feisty>gutsy upgrades been going for people? working ok?
<sminded75> baz: should i really need that with 7.10, should it not be installed by default?
<bazhang> sminded75: it's not.
<crazy_bus> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: kubuntu.org
<sminded75> angelus: where do i find the compiz-fusion icon?
<jfro> what do i do if kdesu fail to do anything
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support channel | Gutsy out NOW! http://kubuntu.org/download.php | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 beta 3: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-
<Angelus> sminded75: on its website i think, iforgot,  join #compiz-fusion
<jfro> kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" just sits there, in fact kdesu anything just sits there
<Black_Monkey> stdin: looks like the topic's too long, the end of that url's cut off
<sminded75> .......if I understand correctly, compiz-fusion is only installed default on ubuntu and not kubuntu?? weird...
<stdin> Black_Monkey: yeah, I'm shortening it
<sub[t]rnl> sminded75: not weird
<jfro> nobody?
<sminded75> sub: so whats the rationale behind it then?
<Black_Monkey> ok :-)
<bazhang> kde4
<sub[t]rnl> sminded75: compiz-fusion was tailored for gnome
<jfro> ugh, linux sucks
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support channel | Download Gutsy http://kubuntu.org/download.php | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 beta 3: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php | Gutsy party and in #ubuntu-release-party
<sminded75> i see
<WaltzingAlong> thanks
<lee98632> Angelus errg iam a still searching..I fouund out waht it is but, I can't find out how to dissable it
<jfro> anybody there? am i not even actually talking
<sminded75> sub: thanks for clearing that out... im back on gnome then :/
<elSandros> subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped
<elSandros> now, it did NOT want to see that
<JuJuBee> Hello everybody
<sminded75> ...give me a reason not to switch back to gnome (haha)
<Greenery> KDE 4
<igniter> Hello
<jfro> anybody tell me how to make kdesu work?
<sminded75> KDE 4 is the shit?
<jfro> all the sudden it stopped working at all
<LjL> !language
<stdin> !language | sminded75
<ubotu> sminded75: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<jfro> nobody?
<sminded75> jfro: reinstall it?
<bazhang> jfro
<bazhang> jfro: what's the issue?
<jfro> trying to run the upgrade but the kdesu process fails to work now
<jfro> kdesu anyprogram
<jfro> hangs
<jfro> i can do kdesu xeyes and it'll fail to work
<sminded75> reinstall kdesu
<igniter> I've got a problem updating to 7.10. I'm upgrading from 7.04, when I click on Manage Repositories, I don't get that window shown in "Upgrading from 7.04 (Feisty)". I get a list of repositories instead.
<JuJuBee> I have been trying for weeks to get my dual head setup working with my laptop (ATI Radeon 9600).  FINALLY...  Now how to I make sure my config will work when I restart?
<JuJuBee> I used aticonfig statements to get everyting working.
<stdin> igniter: read the instructions again you need to make sure the repositories are enabled then restart adept
<jfro> sminded75: kdesu isn't a package itself
<elSandros> and, as it was, reporting the bug-utility doesn't work either...
<jfro> and seems like sudo adept_manager --version-upgrade ends upf ailing
<lee98632> !info powernowd
<ubotu> powernowd: control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu7 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Angelus> lee98632: you found something ? :p
<Angelus> :D
<jfro> got it to work again, wtf
<lee98632> form wwaht I am guessing its built in to the disk
<lee98632> can you get the alternate version?
<lee98632> the on that won't use taht...?
<JuJuBee> Anybody?  I want to make sure my current display settings (dual head ATI 9600) work as they do now after a restart.
<lee98632> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-newest&arch=i386&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fmirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca%2Fubuntu-releases%2F&debug=%5B%27country_US%27%2C+%27country_UK%27%2C+%27continent_NA%27%5D&download-button=&alternatecd=alternate
<jfro> i gave up on dual head, i got it working but it had issues
<lee98632> try the alternate download sik
<WaltzingAlong> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<lee98632> eh disk
<JuJuBee> I have dual head working now.  But if I restart, the settings are all screwed up...I have to reconfigure it after each restart.
<lee98632> the alternate can go in to text mode angelus
<lee98632> but then there the other question
<Mithsir> Hi! I just upgraded to Gutsy. How do I make compiz start automatically?
<stdin> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<igniter> stdin, instead of getting this window http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot2.png I get a repositories list. I can't enable the "Recommended updates" and "Pre release updates" boxes
<iss_student> Can anybody tell me where to find usplash.conf?
<WaltzingAlong> igniter: sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde
<lee98632> Angelus somthing else to think about is if the cdrom is crashing your pc...then that program when it launches verry well might crash you system too
<WaltzingAlong> iss_student: locate usplash.conf
<stdin> igniter: you can't ?
<igniter> WaltzingAlong: ok, ty
<igniter> stdin: no, will try that command
<diovunll> it's in etc
<stdin> iss_student: /etc/usplash.conf
<E_mE> ive now got both monitors working on KDE.. but when i move my mouse into the second screen, the pointer turns into a corrupted image or so
<lee98632> Angelus taht is if it comes enabled after the loading
<hero> when i try to edit a contact in kontact or edit a task, i get an error message saying that the record is in use by another process.  i killed kontact and restarted - still have the same problem.  any ideas?
<xevious> e_me: sounds like a problem with the hardware cursor
<Vermux> stdin: it doesnt help
<stdin> Vermux: what doesn't help?
<pvandewyngaerde> my klauncher crashes randomly
<WaltzingAlong> pvandewyngaerde: using kde4?
<Vermux> stdin: it is not clear what should I do in order to play simple video with kubuntu.
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: which video?
<pvandewyngaerde> nope KDE3.5.8 in kubuntu gutsy, but i guess its because i did a bad kopete-bug patch
<pvandewyngaerde> trying to undo it now
<rand_acs> Vermux: best thing imo is to install KMplayer and use that, works perfectly
<Paradigm_Shift> I am using Gutsy Beta and am trying to perform the Distribution Upgrade (I only need to upgrade 8 aplications). Is anyone else running into a problem with the actual installation step of the upgrade? All files seemed to download just fine, but the actual implementation just hangs.
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: video from a web site. firefox doesnt have the plugin x-mplayer2
<WaltzingAlong> !info mozilla-mplayer | Vermux
<ubotu> vermux: mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.40-5ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1760 kB
<yeo_> hey guys. im upgrading from feisty fawn to gutsy gibbon. using the instructions found here - http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade . But, stuck on part 6. system says theres no such command as adept :s
<Vermux> rand_acs: I installed it but it doesnt help play a video from the web
<emiliano> qualcuno sa usare linux
<yeo_> (tried apt-get install adept - says most current version installed)
<yeo_> plz help :)
<hero> when i try to edit a contact in kontact or edit a task, i get an error message saying that the record is in use by another process.  i killed kontact and restarted - still have the same problem.  any ideas?
<Angelus> lee98632:  i know that it comes enabled after loading (livecd) and crashes the pc
<Angelus> :p
<stdin> yeo_: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"    (quotes matter)
<WaltzingAlong> yeo_: adept underscore manager
<santibiotico> any mirror where i can download gutsy final? i've tried 2 where i found a non-rc that finally was a rc
<igniter> WaltzingAlong: that did it, thank you
<yeo_> ahh. mistake in the instructions?
<igniter> stdin: thank you too
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> i try an alternativ install cd but the lcd stays black after booting the kernel
<stdin> yeo_: where does it say "kdesu "adept --version-upgrade" ?
<WaltzingAlong> igniter: great
<elSandros> are there no dvd-images of gutsy?
<yeo_> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<MidMark> yeah perl segmentation fault
<Black_Monkey> yeo_: that says adept_manager...
<stdin> yeo_: I'm looking at it, and it says "7. Press alt+F2 and type kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" "
<rand_acs> Vermux: what medai are you attempting to play?
<WaltzingAlong> yeo_: or refers to Adept the shortcut off of kmenu
<MidMark> now says that want to continue to install, but it stopped
<yeo_> not on mimne
<yeo_> mine
<MidMark> any idea?
<sminded75> ...guys... I have installed compiz-fusion on kubuntu but how do I enable it?
<stdin> To install Compiz-Fusion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Vermux> rand_acs:  a video from a web site. forefox says x-mplayer2 plugin is missing - and it cannot find the plugin for that
<yeo_> thanks anyway :)
<lee98632> Angelus then there may not be a way to dissable the live Cd version
<MidMark> any idea?
<WaltzingAlong> yeo_: send over a screenshot
<lee98632> it might be a bug
<Mithsir> hi! ccsm keeps crashing, how can I configure compiz?
<MidMark> what can I do if the upgrade stop?
<yeo_> k
<lee98632> for example when I used a cd that had the beta version..my windows was aalllscroabled
<sub[t]rnl> Mithsir: what is ccsm complaining about when it crashes?
<Angelus> lee98632: i know, but is it posible that after installing a command line system, and trying to install kubuntu-desktop preventing it from pulling in ad installing powernowd ?
<Angelus> :p
<hero> what are the benefits of upgrading from feisty to gutsy?
<Mithsir> sub[t]rnl: Segmentation fault (core dumped) (emerald-theme-manager -i has the same problem)
<lee98632> that I wouldnt know, waht options are in the live Cd?
<blendtux> .......;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;........;..............;.....................
<blendtux> ehm
<blendtux> oeps
<lee98632> I am downloading it to find out too
<blendtux> sorry
<Angelus> lee98632: i can install kubuntu, by installing a command line system
<sub[t]rnl> Mithsir: do an apt-get --purge remove compizconfig-settings and reinstall it
<yeo_> WaltzingAlong, there u go
<Angelus> lee98632:  then from comamnd line system, when i try to apt-get install kubutnu-desktop, it pulls in powernowd wich fux0rz everything
<Angelus> L:s
<WaltzingAlong> yeo_: thanks have accepted
<yeo_> now it has changed after a few refreshes :)
<lee98632> Angelus aare you also running a 64 bit machine or cabable of it?
<MidMark> ok I retry
<Mithsir> sub[t]rnl: ty, I'll try
<Angelus> lee98632: yes it's capable of it
<MidMark> my update stopped for a segmentation fault
<MidMark> what I have to do??
<rand_acs> Vermux: weird, never had such a thing, all I can suggest is go and look in adept and see if you find mplayer plugins(relating to browsers) that's not installed
<lee98632> ok did you try the 64 bit version?
<WaltzingAlong> yeo_: ok thanks :D well if it was wrong we would want to change it to prevent the issues with the next wave of those installing
<Angelus> lee98632: intresting, because when i tried Gutsy RC the 64bit versin the error didn't happen
<rand_acs> Vermux: btw, which version are you running, x86 or x86_64?
<Paradigm_Shift> Anyone else running into problems upgrading from Gutsy Beta???
<yeo_> happy to help :)
<MidMark> Paradigm_Shift: yes me
<MidMark> none has giving a solution
<Vermux> rand_acs: 32
<MidMark> an installer that stops entire upgrade for a simple segmentation fault in a single package
<MidMark> that is not possible
<lee98632> Iam unfortunately running x86 because my drivers won't work in 64 bit
<yeo_> hopefully once my C++ is good enough ill be able to contribute even more :)
<Paradigm_Shift> MidMark, I am stalled at the actual installation of the upgraded files
<rand_acs> Vermux: ah, I'm running 64 and there's this awesome script that installs everything you need for the browser
<lee98632> try the 64 bit then
<Paradigm_Shift> MidMark, step 4 of 6
<yeo_> hmm timed out
<stdin> !final | Paradigm_Shift
<ubotu> Paradigm_Shift: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<lee98632> Iam guessing that the live cd is missreading soemthing
<Mithsir> sub[t]rnl: didn't help - it crashes as soon as I click, e.g. General Options.
<Angelus> lee98632: hmm tonight i'll download Gutsy 64bit , but i hope it wil lhave the option to install in text , cause my video card is too new :p
<Paradigm_Shift> uboto, I will try the command line method. I installed Gutsy Beta from CD and when I updated Adept the Upgrade button appreared
<WaltzingAlong> Angelus: then grab the dvd
<lee98632> oh you want the Alternate Cd then
<WaltzingAlong> Angelus: then grab the dvd or the alternate
<lee98632> Angelus use the alternate cd
<sub[t]rnl> Mithsir: is there any other information you can gather that it is complaining about before the seg fault?
<Paradigm_Shift> when doing that upgrade it hangs after downloading and trung to actually install the files
<yeo_> WaltzingAlong, DCC failed - http://silenceisdefeat.org/~tok3n/snapshot1.jpg
<Angelus> lee98632: or the DVD :p
<Angelus> the dvd have both
<Angelus> :p
<Mithsir> sub[t]rnl: not really...
<stdin> yeo_: press refresh ?
<MidMark> is there any developer here?
<lee98632> Angelus http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<stdin> MidMark: #kubuntu-devel
<lee98632> chose alternate cd
<yeo_> yes its been fixed now. just providing the screenie as promised ;)
<WaltzingAlong> stdin: yeo_ mentioned that now it shows correctly
<Mithsir> sub[t]rnl: Its a pythonscript - I dunno how to debug it...
<WaltzingAlong> thanks yeo_
<yeo_> np
<stdin> well, no ones perfect. even the devs make typos
<stdin> :)
<yeo_> yip yip
<Vermux> stdin: do I have to add a third party repository maybe?
<stdin> Vermux: to play what?
<stdin> what type
<yeo_> ahh i think i have to close all open apps during update :(
<kaminix> Kopete crashes when I try to connect to MSN in brand new Gutsy install :s
<stdin> kaminix: it's known, the fix is on it's way
<RytmenPinnen> yes, it says so in the release notes too
<Paradigm_Shift> uboto, tried upgrading using apt-get - nothing to upgrade, so why the Version upgrade prompt using Adept?
<lontra> kaminix: see Riddell's post on planet.ubuntu.com for a fix
<Jucato> stdin: should I give him the link?
<Vermux> stdin: x-mplayer2
<WaltzingAlong> kaminix: there is already a fix for that  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500   fixed packages at the bottom
<stdin> Jucato: if you have it, I didn't have it to hand
<Jucato> stdin: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041 just in case....
<kaminix> stdin, lontral WaltzingAlong: When will the fix be offical and get into the repos?
<WaltzingAlong> kaminix: it is in proposed already afaik
<emilsedgh> Jucato: it should go to topic!
<Jucato> kaminix: I guess as soon as the freeze on the repositories are lifted
<kowesix> anyone knows a reason why i cant mount my external hdd (ntfs) even tho i installed the ntfs configuration tool (+enabled it for external drives)
<yeo_> bbl guys. gonna let it update
<kaminix> When will the freeze be lifted?
<stdin> Paradigm_Shift: you don't need to do a version upgrade, you're already running gutsy
 * Jucato shrugs...
 * RytmenPinnen just followed the steps to upgrade but doesnt have a verions upgrade button
<Klowner> wow, the mirrors are so full it's difficult to download the torrent files :)
<WaltzingAlong> !final | RytmenPinnen
<ubotu> RytmenPinnen: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Jucato> RytmenPinnen: make sure that pre-release updates are enabled
<stdin> RytmenPinnen: see the link in the topic
<lee98632> erg canadas the only one with power to keep up lol
<WaltzingAlong> RytmenPinnen:  sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde
<Jucato> RytmenPinnen: the instructions were updated a few hours ago
 * RytmenPinnen is runnin 7.04
<Paradigm_Shift> stdin, I understand that :). How can I get Adept to stop prompting to perform an upgrade (as opposed to a dist-upgrade)?
<RytmenPinnen> ok
<Paradigm_Shift> stdin, should I edit the apt.sources???
<stdin> Paradigm_Shift: I don't know what you mean, what it adept doing?
<lee98632> try the bloody Iso files there overloaded aswell
<lee98632> Iam hitting canada
<lee98632> and its even slow
<lee98632> its the only one that is working atm
<kowesix> anyone knows a reason why i cant mount my external hdd (ntfs) even tho i installed the ntfs configuration tool (+enabled it for external drives)
<Paradigm_Shift> stdin, in Adept, after fetching updates I get a new button on the tool bar for a version upgrade (as opposed to the full upgrade button that is always visible).
<lee98632> and its at 18.kpbs
<WaltzingAlong> kowesix: no give us more data. what are you doing to mount it?
<scheater7> kowesix: how is it not mounting?  That is, how are you trying to mount it
<Paradigm_Shift> stdin, if I click on the Version Upgrade, the process goes fine - files download, etc. But it stalls at the step of actually installing the files it successfully downloaded
<Vermux> where can I find this in kubuntu :Click Applications → Add/Remove. In the top right, change the setting to All available applications. Then select Other in the left panel and then select the Ubuntu restricted extras package. Click OK.
<scheater7> :) beat me to it
<WaltzingAlong> Paradigm_Shift: so you want it to no longer show that a new version of kubuntu is available?
<kowesix> mhm more details.. just turning it on and  waiting for automount... :) then it says something like: hal-storage-removeable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<WaltzingAlong> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras | Vermux
<ubotu> vermux: kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<MidMark> ok if I restart upgrade says that a process is locking all, which is?
<Paradigm_Shift> WaltzingAlong, ummmm, errrr, yessss, but I really just want to make sure that the system is correctly updated and in sync with 7.10 final.
<stdin> Paradigm_Shift: report that on launchpad and show the report in #kubuntu-devel
<lee98632> holy cow this is gna take fior ever.......estemated time is 15 hours
<genii> back
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: and what I suppose to do with this information?
<lee98632> and thats high speed net
<lontra> lee98632: wait till tomorrow then
<scheater7> kowesix: I've never had a problem with ntfs external harddrives.  Have you tried going into systemsettings/kcontrol and making a mountpoint for it?
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: i thought you wanted to install the kubuntu restricted extras (in ubuntu it is called ubuntu-restricted-extras) so use whatever way you prefer to install the package. apt-get, aptitude, adept, so on
<lontra> lee98632: or saturday ... till the flood stops
<MidMark> ok if I restart upgrade says that a process is locking all, which is?
<lee98632> yeah I  have it updated already, I just wanted to test something on a second HDD
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: I want to, but what do I type in the Search field?
<lee98632> re there really that many people using this?
<lontra> lee98632: all the mirrors are going to be super slow because of the load on them ... you should use bittorrent :)
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: with adept manager ? restricted
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: with adept manager ? kubuntu-restricted-extras         would be it exactly
<lontra> lee98632: there are ~1500 people in #ubuntu right now
<lee98632> don't know how to
<lee98632> *faints*
<lontra> lee98632: just download the .torrent file and ktorrent will automatically open and start seeding it
<kowesix> scheater7: i just noticed i cant create folders in the /media/ folder via gui.. and via cli he says mission denied -.-
<WaltzingAlong> anything thinking majors releases like this should be done through torrent (like WoW) so each just updating packages is getting them through the torrent?
<lee98632> so in a way Id be helping others then
<scheater7> lee98632: in regards to bittorrent, I'm downloading the amd64 iso right now and getting 100+KS/s
<lontra> lee98632: then the torrent file will be saved like an ordinary .iso
<lontra> lee98632: exactly
<scheater7> *make that KB/s
<lee98632> ok how do I go aobut doing that nd how many should I alow?
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: I found ubuntu restricted extras
<kowesix> nvm scheater7, worked with sudo and now i'm able to mount it :D thanks
<scheater7> kowesix:  I was just about to suggest you check the file ownership
<BluesKaj> I was a subscriber to cnet's RSS feeds for about 5 mins ...shoulda known they nothing but a poorly disguised promoter of MS apps and products and not so poorly disguised anti-linux
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: is that it?
<scheater7> kowesix: The folder is set so that root only can edit it.
<BluesKaj> no news on CNET about Gutsy ...imagine that :)
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: the one for ubuntu sure
 * lontra doesn't see bittorrent on kubuntu's website
<WaltzingAlong> !torrents | lontra
<ubotu> lontra: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Gutsy: http://fr.releases.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/release/ (DVDs) - Please download using the torrents if you can!
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lontra> lee98632: see that from WaltzingAlong ^^^^
<igniter> my system is updating to 7.10 right now, as I'm typing this.... awesomely convinient, thank you guys for the help
<lontra> igniter: don't forget to thank debian for the awesome tools
<igniter> thank you debian for the awesome tools :)
<stdin> yes, go to #debian and thank them for kubuntu
<stdin> (then run like hell)
<igniter> haha
<blendtux> oke i am going to do it
<BluesKaj> debian is ok ,but a bit behind in some ways
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: focus is different
<lee98632> eh ok um..Its doing something I said use bit torent thingy
<BluesKaj> err focus ? that's a pretty general term
<scheater7> O lord...why do I feel this going down a long slippery slope
<blendtux> done stdin
<lee98632> instead of saving to disk?
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: installing
<WaltzingAlong> something like more on stability than on bleeding edge
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: alright
<Angelus> hmm
<stdin> blendtux: have you been banned yet? :p
<Angelus> kubuntu has i thing i don't like
<blendtux> nope no respons
<Angelus> it has many outdated software
<Angelus> :/
<Angelus> like amsn
<Angelus> :/
<BluesKaj> yeah sure , couldn't get 3d or DRI on ATI on Debian
<lontra> BluesKaj: nah just run Debian Testing or Unstable
<scheater7> Angelus: What OS doesn't, except maybe if you spin your own LFS
<lontra> BluesKaj: i've had more stability issues with kubuntu than debian unstable ... i'm hoping that changes with 7.10
<WaltzingAlong> Angelus: amsn was installed with kubuntu?
<Angelus> scheater7: gentoo has everything up to date
<Angelus> WaltzingAlong:  amsn can be installed in kubuntu
<Angelus> but its an outdated version
<Angelus> :s
<Angelus> :S
<WaltzingAlong> Angelus: sure it can be
<Angelus> i know it can be
<Angelus> :/
<Angelus> thats what im telling you
<Angelus> but its OUTDATED
<lontra> Angelus: what do you need the newest version for?
<scheater7> Angelus: but surely there's some software in Gentoo you don't like.  Or something they do you don't agree with.
<Angelus> lontra: the newer version is less bugged
<WaltzingAlong> Angelus: i could install mozilla .6 on here too, what do you mean?
<lee98632> lontra I have it figured out I think.... eh was I to save the file to disk or run the bit torent
<stdin> !ot | gentoo is not kubuntu
<ubotu> gentoo is not kubuntu: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Angelus> lontra: the newer version is less bugged
<lontra> Angelus: hopes so
<WaltzingAlong> Angelus: perhaps
<lontra> Angelus: if not i'll be back to debian :)
<blendtux> Angelus: what version is the latest for amsn
<lontra> lee98632: run the torrent file
<WaltzingAlong> Angelus: and if you were not affected by the previous bugs then no different to you
<genii> byew     bleh no wonder tab completion doesn't work, byewindows left. i discovered the crux of his problem, anyhow.LOL
<Angelus> WaltzingAlong: i am affacted by the bugs
<BluesKaj> lontra, we can only hope and pray
<Angelus> WaltzingAlong: as a matter of fact, i don;t install software from the package manager , but compile them myself
<lee98632> ok did that hten
<Angelus> so i have less bugs :p
<lontra> BluesKaj: he he
<lee98632> erg need to walk my dog
 * genii wanders on autopilot to the coffee urn
<WaltzingAlong> Angelus: so there you have it. you have the lastest <insert package here> on your kubuntu, bravo/a to you
<stdin> Angelus: general chat in #kubuntu-offtopic thanks
<TimS> Gutsy time kisd
<TimS> kids*
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: it asks me to agree to the terms for debconf- java. What does it mean?
<Angelus> stdin: its not a chat :o
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: sun's java's terms?
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: operating system distributer for java...
<stdin> Angelus: if it's not kubuntu support, then it's in -offtopic
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: yes
<Angelus> but is there a way to get updates for certain packages like amsn on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> the canadian repos are awfully slow ...gonna take all day to fetch and install gutsy
<lee98632> oh hi genii i need to appologise for that abrrupt leaviong.....turns out that the drivers  only work in 32 bit.....i am gusdsing....the 64 sie is screwed up some how
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: so seems to be the sun java license
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: considering the people upgrading, that's not bad
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: yes, but what does it mean?
<lontra> BluesKaj: use bittorrent and share :)
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: if you accept the sun java license; the terms of how you can use java
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: are conflicts going to ocur if I download it? because it seems it is not free
<BluesKaj> lee98632, 64bit leaves quite a few holes I'm afraid...still not ready for prime time IMHO
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: but kubuntu is free and java is licenced
<WaltzingAlong> sure so do you want sun's java?
<BluesKaj> lontra, I'm net upgrading from feisty
<lontra> you can install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<oliver_> Anyone have an WLAN-Card with RT61 Chipset and Gutsy working?
<genii> lee98632: Actually i found a page may help you, I just did it and it worked. the installer is for both 32 and 64 bit. http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.41.7_Driver_Manually
<lontra> BluesKaj: oh ... well have fun :D
<BluesKaj> hehe
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: btw i have it on my machine
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: many web sites use Java. can I operate Kubuntu without it with no restrictions?
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: sure java works on kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> !java | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<genii> lee98632: needs module-assistant package and some others which are listed there.
<Klowner> Vermux: java or javascript?
<WaltzingAlong> emcascript?
<Vermux> Klowner: java version 1.1 (DLJ)
<BluesKaj> kinda difficult to surf without java ..necessarily evil I'm afraid
<Klowner> Vermux: oh ok, ya check out what ubotu said
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: seems you want to install it and the two work together (java + kubuntu)
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: ok
<yaccin> why was the option to hide the scrollbar in kopete removed? :(
<xevious> noooo it was?
<xevious> nooo!
<yaccin> yes :(
 * xevious punches his monitor
<WaltzingAlong> !info preload
<ubotu> preload: adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-4 (gutsy), package size 33 kB, installed size 172 kB
<yaccin> at least wminput works :)
<Klowner> readahead daemon? creepy
<WaltzingAlong> !info prelink
<ubotu> prelink: ELF prelinking utility to speed up dynamic linking. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20061201-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 683 kB, installed size 1044 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 i386 powerpc ppc64)
<yamar> has anyone had problems using Adept to go from 7.04 - 7.10? Is it better to just use 'apt-get' ?
<MidMark> ok guys I have this situation
<thorns> yamar: Yes, I thin kso
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: it still not playing the video. Do I have to sign out kubuntu?
<MidMark> a package segmented fault and throw away me from updrade, now I'm able to restart upgrade but it crash soon without restarting
<yamar> thx thorns that's what i thought
<MidMark> any idea???
<lontra> yamar: it adept poops out on you ... just use apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade after
<thorns> yamar: The most frequent bug I had with Tribe 5 was that what Adept couldn't install, apt and aptitude could
<lontra>  er ... apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<lee98632> the mirror has been broken unable to host
<MidMark> lontra: could be help me aswell?
<lontra> MidMark: do you do this through adept?
<MidMark> lontra: the update stopped and now I'm unable to restart it
<MidMark> well it restarts but then close
<bipolar> Are there any tools in Kubuntu's install to make use of full disk encryption? What I would really like is a system that has /boot on a removable USB drive (which would also contain the keys) so that nothing on the laptop is unencrypted.
<lontra> MidMark: what i'd suggest is 1.  make sure your /etc/apt/sources.list is pointed to Gutsy and not Edgy (change the word Edgy to Gutsy), then run sudo apt-get update (from a terminal), then run sudo apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<lontra> MidMark: that'll give you gutsy
<genii> thorns: Not a bug as such, just that aptitude and apt-get handle dependencies better than Adept
<scheater7> bipolar: check out truecrypt.  I don't know a thing about encryption, but I've heard that word batted around with respect.
<lontra> thorns: and aptitude handles dependencies better than apt-get
<lee98632> genii eh jsut a sec
<John117> Everybody and their uncle mus be downloading. :) Transfer rate went from 200+ down to 15 in the past two hours. LOL
<lee98632> OH TY genni
<kaminix> Hrm... is there any easy way to change the passwordprompt for sudo in Gutsy so that it'll look like it used to?
<stdin> kaminix: no
<kaminix> Okay.
<sqint> Hi. I just went through a Kubuntu upgrade, and at the very end (during the cleaning of the obsolete packages), update-manager started hogging >90% of memory, and eventually crashed X
<genii> lee98632: np
<kaminix> Suppose I'll live... :p
<sqint> I had to reboot
<noam_> yeah it's around 20kb/s now :/
<blendtux> bipolar: why go to all the hassle, just encrypt your files wich are realy important to you, besides a encrypted file system is slow
<sqint> gutsy came up, but adept manager still reports "version upgrade" as possible
<bipolar> scheater7: yes, I've used it before, but it's not good for full system encryption.
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: do I need to install sun-java5-plugin?
<sqint> as I said, the installer was ALMOST done (at the cleaning up stage)
<genii> lee98632: I already now have it compiled for kernel 2.6.20-16-generic
<bipolar> blendtux: this situation needs full disk.
<sqint> should I go through the version upgrade again?
<lee98632> eh I think I have a bigger issue...bad wweathres on ethe way...looks like it just might down right get nasty
<sqint> or is that a stupid thing when the installer aaalmost completed
<lee98632> oh cool genni
<lee98632> Iam on 32 bit atm
<Vermux> do I need to install sun-java5-plugin?
<NiBe> I seem to have a similar problem to MidMarks; I started a dist-upgrade through adept, which aborted due to a lack of space in /boot. I corrected the problem and attempted to upgrade again. Adept gives me the option to upgrade again, but the upgrade-tool itself says my system is up to date and aborts. apt-get update,upgrade,dist-upgrade does nothing. Any ideas?
<seezer> bipolar: did you have a look at the existing howtos at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&value=encryptedfilesystem&titlesearch=Titles ?
<lee98632> OH SH...were in for a rough time ..I think wel llose pwoer onthis one
<Vermux> stdin: how do I Select the default Java version- sun 6??
<lee98632> any one here in wa state?
<MidMark> got this -> http://pastebin.com/m78183b73
<MidMark> any idea?
<seezer> bipolar: i've used a combination of 2 or 3 howtos there. everything encrypted with one "weak spot"-password encrypted partition which gets mounted and holds the key files for /boot, /, /home and swap
<stdin> Vermux: "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<lee98632> genni i added it o my book mark...right now i have to go to store and get emrgencey suplies
<sqint> Hi. I just went through a Kubuntu upgrade, and at the very end (during the cleaning of the obsolete packages), update-manager started hogging >90% of memory, and eventually crashed X. I then had to reboot. Gutsy came up fine, but adept manager now still reports a version upgrade as being available. Should I go through the procedure again, or will that cause problems?
<lee98632> eh what happens when 2 low presures meet?
<BluesKaj> equalization
<bipolar> seezer: that last one is what I'm looking for, except only /boot being 'week' and on a usb memory stick. :)
<lee98632> take care guys Ill be on once the storm sdissapates
<bipolar> er... s/week/weak
<seezer> bipolar: just combinate those howtows - there is one with "encrypted everything" (one with password - just replace from there)
<lee__> um guys
<lee__> I would be doing my part if you lived in Wa state and did get this waringin but crrently we are under a watch
<sven_oostenbrink>  Hi there, how can I get a list of all installed packages?
<bipolar> seezer: thanks, I'll look into them
<seezer> sven_oostenbrink: for example: dpkg -l
<seezer> or with adept_manager
<sven_oostenbrink> SeanTater,
<sven_oostenbrink> seezer, thats  what I need.. I can output that to a file.. great, thanks!
<martoya> sven_oostenbrink: dpkg -l | more
<the-erm> dpkg -L | less
<dexterone> upgrade to gutsy broke my Xserver
<the-erm> oops
<seezer> sven_oostenbrink: dpkg-query offers even more options to filter and play around for text output
<the-erm> dpkg -l | less
<seezer> s,for,with,
<dexterone> can ne1 help?
<the-erm> dexterone: what kind of computer are you running?
<frb-home> if I have an ubuntu dvd, can I "upgrade" to kubuntu easily?
<dexterone> dell inspiron 9400 laptop
<lee986321> any one here in wahisngton state?
<sven_oostenbrink> seezer, but like.. when I want only package names, no description, how would I do that then?
<lee986321> eh washington state
<BluesKaj> dexterone, are at the TTY prompt ?
<the-erm> dexterone: I'm sorry I can't help you, and it's not because of the computer you own.  I just wanted to make sure it wasn't the same make/model I have ...
<cosmic_> hi all, anyone available for some help with X11? i cant seem to get x11 work with the nvidia driver. if i use nv in xorg.conf it all works fine. but soon as i replace it with nvidia, the log says "No screens found". any ideas?
<dexterone> BluesKaj: no, I've had to revert to windows =(
<cosmic_> tried to run nvidia-xconfig as well, but doesnt work either
<Ben_Cs> hello
<frb-home> cosmic_: what card, what version driver?
<Oakbox> Hi all, i have just installed firefox but need to get the flash plugin what do i need to type for apt-get? :)
<dexterone> BluesKaj: but I have access to my linux partition
<stdin> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dexterone> the-erm: ha ha, fair enough.
<lee986321> ubuntu
<cosmic_> frb-home: nvidia 6200 ...how do i find out the version? it all worked fine till i ran an update :(
<the-erm> Can you get it to run on the live cd there dexterone?
<Oakbox> thank you :)
<frb-work> cosmic_: not sure, I forgot what they are called
<fulat2k> hi folks, just upgraded to gutsy from feisty.  everything works well.  but somehow apt-get fails when configuring acpid, acpi-support and powermanagement-interface.  have tried dpkg-reconfigure on those packages, but failed.
<fulat2k> anyone knows how i can solve this?
<Ben_Cs> a wierd thing. i installed gutsy beta before, and updated all the time. and now that gutsy is official out i have the option in adept to upgrade and it does a full upgrade as if from feisty????!!!!  was thinking a quick update from beta to release is what needed
<frb-work> cosmic_: I'm betting you got upgraded to 8.41 which only supports really new cards
<dexterone> the-erm: I'll need to dl and burn the new release.  I was doing upgrading via adept.
<rand_acs> uhm, my "distribution update tool" doesn't want to run after I close the "version update" wizard, anyone have the same issue? or know how to run it manually?
<cosmic_> frb-work: well i did a "update-manager -c" and after that kde didnt want to start
<the-erm> Shoot I'm scared to upgrade now.
<stdin> Ben_Cs: I'm guessing it's a bug (waiting on confirmation), ignore it for now
<LogicalDash> Adept Updater keeps bugging me to upgrade to Gutsy even though I already did. What's up?
<frb-work> cosmic_: I don't know, I'm an ubuntu newb with a lot of experience with other linuxes
<cosmic_> actually i wanted to update to 7.10 too, but it seems im still on 7.04
<dexterone> I'm pretty new to linux, so it was probably me just being stupid.
<cosmic_> *sigh*
<BluesKaj> dexterone, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at the tty prompt and chose the generic vesa driver to get X to work for you
<BluesKaj> err choose
<dexterone> BluesKaj: will try that.  Many thanks.
<cosmic_> im downloading the latest nvidia driver from their homepage now ..lets see if thatll work
<BluesKaj> dexterone, hope it works for you :P
<boubbin_> how to setup nvidia in gutsy wqhen i cannot use restricted drivers ?
<Ben_Cs> stdin: after the updater did some thinking it desided there's nothing to update and it quit :) LOL
<stdin> Ben_Cs: yep, the fix is committed. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/153889
<Stilo> hi
<seezer> sven_oostenbrink: re. sorry. dpkg-query -W -f='${Package} \n' for example
<fulat2k> hi folks, just upgraded to gutsy from feisty.  everything works well.  but somehow apt-get fails when configuring acpid, acpi-support and powermanagement-interface.  have tried dpkg-reconfigure on those packages, but failed.  any help on how i can solve this?
<Stilo> when i log in to a kde session kontact always opens a window. how can i change this?
<seezer> sven_oostenbrink: see man dpkg-query for more options
<Stilo> i want kontact to start but minimized
<anto> Can somone help me, when i'm runing steam my sound dose not work.
<stdin> anto: #winehq is the place to ask
<elias> hallo?
<anto> stdin: oki
<elias> bin neu hier bei linux...weiss noch nicht so genau was läuft..
<BluesKaj> !de | elias
<elias> aber der kopete instant messenger funktioniert niht ganz..
<stdin> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: still cant watch the video: x-mplayer2 plugin is missing
<CString121> hi, i'm new to kubuntu linux. Which filesystem should i use? ext3, xfs, reiserFS?
<stdin> CString121: ext3, no question
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: it says:"unknown plugin" application/x-mplayer2
<CString121> stdin: i thought so. thx
<ubotu> elias: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<snowdonkey> Hi.  I folled the instructions for using Adept to do a full upgrade.  I did -- it took about 5 mins -- and rebooted but it doesn't seem like anything changed.  How can I tell if it worked?
<xevious> sweet
<xevious> flawless upgrade
 * stdin gives xevious a "I upgraded to Gutsy and survived" sticker
<xevious> yay!
<snowdonkey> xevious: I did a console login and it still reports Ubuntu 7.04
 * xevious applies it to his case
<xevious> snowdonkey: mine says 7.10
<xevious> ok
<jdong> snowdonkey: lsb_release -a
<jdong> snowdonkey: that's probably because /etc/issue was not updated for some reason; it's just an arbitrary textfile for the login prompt
<xevious> i am upset that mouse scrolling and hiding the scrollbar are gone from kopete
<snowdonkey> jdong: Ok.  Here's the output of that command: Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<snowdonkey> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<snowdonkey> Release:        7.04
<snowdonkey> Codename:       feisty
<gandalf> hi everybody, i have a question about digikam 0.9.3-beta 1. has someone here compiled it successfully? i get errors when trying it, although configure didn't complain
<SDuensin> Good morning all.
<jdong> snowdonkey: hmm it still thinks it's feisty
<stdin> snowdonkey: you followed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade is to the letter?
<SDuensin> Is there any way to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 using only the 7.10 CD?  No network connection?
<lee98632> kubuntu seems to be doen loading a ok lol
<edulix_> hi
<stdin> SDuensin: only with the alternate CD
<SDuensin> stdin - Crap.  I didn't download that one.  :-)
<evilidler> SDuensin: Use apt-cdrom to read it as source
<BlueAidan_work> the upgrade process from the kubuntu rc to release isn't working. It throws an error about libportaudio0 being unsupported now, then says there are no upgrades available and the distro upgrade process is canceled.
<snowdonkey> stdin: I followed the instructions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading they're slightly different...
<stdin> snowdonkey: yeah, use the one in the topic until a bug or two are fixed
<snowdonkey> stdin: Ok thx.
<SDuensin> evilidler - What do I do after I add the CD to sources?
<m-lund> Hi there - trying to ugprade with adept_manager --version-upgrade, I get: "Failed to fetch: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2". It's under the modifying the software channels. Anyone seen this before?
<stdin> the desktop CD doesn't have packages to install (well, only a couple)
<m-lund> I can download the package using wget.
<LogicalDash> I've upgraded to Gutsy, but Adept Updater doesn't believe me. How do I convince it?
<thomas__> hmmm, I haven't upgarded my gutsy rc since yesterday and since today the final was released I would think I get lots of update when doing apt-get update & apt-get upgrade, but nothing, it sais 0 upgradable packages
<thomas__> anyone any idea how this is possible?
<stdin> LogicalDash: you mean adept still shows the "Version Upgrade" button after it's upgraded?
<ubuntero_numero1> Anyone know why desktop icons would not show up on desktop when added?
<evilidler> SDuensin: Well, if you have the full DVD or CDs, you should be able to add it as a source, and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<LogicalDash> stdin, precisely
<Pennycook> Okay, I've just downloaded all the gutsy packages and reached the "Installing the upgrades" part, but got an error about how "debconf" and two x11 packages couldn't be installed.
<Oakbox> xevious: do you use msn in kopete? as mine crashes out when ever i try to login with msn...
<Pennycook> It's now sitting there stuck at 2%; any ideas?
<stdin> LogicalDash: yep, it's a bug :) we know about it
<xevious> Oakbox: nope
<LogicalDash> stdin, ok I'll ignore it then.
<Oakbox> xevious: oh well thanks :)
<stdin> LogicalDash: shouldn't be there for too much longer
<stdin> thomas__: because a short while before the release all repositories were frozen
<jmichaelx> is there a known bug/issue involving problems mounting vfat partitions, or is it just me?
<stdin> thomas__: (a short while meaning about a day)
<thomas__> stdin: so when will I be able to do the upgrades then?
<BluesKaj> bbl
<NiBe> If anyone is still running a 7.10 beta of kubuntu, could you please PM me the contents of your /etc/lsb-release file?
<stdin> thomas__: you already have the final version, you don't need to do any upgrades
<thomas__> stdin: ah okay :) thanx :)
<thomas__> stdin: any idea when the kopete msn bug will be fixed
<thomas__> ?
<Pennycook> Nobody?  It's stuck at installing after 3 failed packages.  Is there any way to stop the upgrade safely, perhaps?
<stdin> thomas__: remember when I said about the repository freeze? the fix was made just after :p so we have to wait until the unfreeze, but there is a fixed deb here http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<xevious> ok i'm getting some odd launch feedback problems
<wathek> hello I've a big problem when I try to upgrade my systeme and when trying to install the new packages I get this unable to make backup link of `./usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/openofficeorg23-writer.png' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<xevious> an gapcmon don't work right at all
<blendtux> what is a good and simple firewall for using on my laptop when i direct connected to the internet for gutsy
<thomas__> okay thanx again stdin
 * genii hooks DaSkreech up with a coffee
<DaSkreech> I just woke up
 * DaSkreech rubs eyes
<wathek> any solution for that error ?
<DaSkreech>  Why do I need coff...zzzZZZZZZ
<DaSkreech> !firewal | blendtux
<genii> DaSkreech: :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sub[t]rnl> morning DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> !firewall | blendtux
<ubotu> blendtux: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<DaSkreech> Hi sub[t]rnl
<stdin> wathek: can you show me what "ls -l /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/openofficeorg23-writer.png" shows?
<wathek> ok
<wathek> stdin: -rwxr-xrwx 111 111 avahi-autoipd 31244199163531247 2008-01-05 12:15 /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/openofficeorg23-writer.png
<xevious> when i launch Adept Manager, it pops up, but i have an extra greyed out Adept Manager entry in my taskbar and the bouncing launch feedback icon by my cursor keeps going for a good 10 seconds after it's open
<stdin> wathek: wow, that's seven types of wrong
<wathek> stdin: !
<genii> odd user/group there, 111:111
<jmichaelx> stdin: is there a fairly standard amount of time that ubuntu/canonical waits before removing the freeze after a stable release?
<stdin> genii: look at the size
<wathek> yes it's a bit strange !
<DaSkreech> xevious: When it stops bouncing it should go away >.. I think
<genii> stdin: 8-O
<stdin> jmichaelx: it's kinda up to them
<wathek> what could I do ?
<xevious> DaSkreech: it does, but it used to just bounce until adept manager opened
<stdin> delete it maybe?
<wathek> ok
<stdin> "sudo rm /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/openofficeorg23-writer.png"
<rabindra> can u help with adept manager
<DaSkreech> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<wathek> root@wathek:/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps# rm openofficeorg23-writer.png
<wathek> rm: cannot remove `openofficeorg23-writer.png': Operation not permitted
<jmichaelx> stdin: ok, that's cool. i was just curious. i presume there will be some major bug-fix upgrades over the next few weeks
<rabindra> "apply changes" is not active
<m-lund> What is the command line way of upgrading? I'm giving up on adept. It stops the same place every time.
<wathek> stdin: in root and it says operation not permitted !
<rabindra> "apply changes icon " is not active
<genii> wathek: perhaps rm -f
<stdin> jmichaelx: if the last few releases are anything to go by, I'd say you're right
<DaSkreech> rabindra: Did you select something to install/remove/upgrade ?
<rabindra> yes i did
<jmichaelx> cool
<wathek> root@wathek:/usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps# rm -f openofficeorg23-writer.png
<wathek> rm: cannot remove `openofficeorg23-writer.png': Operation not permitted
<wathek> genii: I can do nothing !
<DaSkreech> rabindra: You have a preview changes ?
<rabindra> but it is not working today but it worked before
<Pennycook> ...I'll just install from scratch
<rabindra> yes i have preview changes
<genii> wathek: I suggest you run a fsck soon
<rabindra> plese help me
<stdin> wathek: I'm thinking filesystem errors, that size (31244199163531247) can not be right
<wathek> genii: I ran that
<stdin> that's over 28416TB
<wathek> lol yes
<rabindra> daskreech: help me withh that
<ubuntu_> hi i am on live cd
<lee986321> INVOKING emergency shut down do to power fluctuations in grid, Sever storm coming in
<genii> stdin: Yes it boggles the mind
<Vermux> how do I find a location of a program?
<ubuntu_> i am trying to change the size of my drives any idea how_
<el_taco> I have 7.10RC installed. should I reinstall to get the release or should doing all the updates be enough?
<stdin> !final | el_taco
<xevious> el_taco: if you've got all the updates then you're running release
<ubotu> el_taco: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<genii> el_taco: Updates applied makes it identical
<wathek> lol
<DaSkreech> rabindra: Did you try just closing adept and opening it back ?
<wathek> gonna try something
 * xevious declares that 7.10 broke stuff
<iss_student> I have a problem that is driving me crazy
<DaSkreech> Vermux: type which <programname>
<rabindra> daskreech: ya i tried it but still the same
<ubuntu_> does anyone know how to change the size of the disks from live cd_
<xevious> jebus. swiftfox takes forever to load now
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Yes Gparted or qtparted
<Vermux> how do I find a location of a program? Im trying to locate Vlan
<MementoMori> does cdimage.ubuntu.com have mirrors?
<genii> wathek: bah he left. Was gonna suggest fsck from livecd
<DaSkreech> rabindra: strange can you close adept and type sudo apt-get install adept on the command line ?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Vermux> DaSkreech: doesnt do anything
<dextertwo> need help with Xserver after gutsy upgrade.  Anyone?
<stdin> MementoMori: yeah, most of the releases.u.c mirrors have cdimage too
<DaSkreech> Vermux: How did you install vlan ?
<kaminix> How do I make an application go autostart?
<ubuntu_> DaSkreech, i am on qtparted but when i tell it to change the size of a drive a warning with no texts comes up and nothing is chaged
<stdin> MementoMori: they probably won't be up-to-date tho
<Vermux> DaSkreech: adept
<stdin> !autostart | kaminix
<ubotu> kaminix: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<genii> !autostart
<genii> stdin: Heh :)
<DaSkreech> MementoMori: Yes
<blendtux_> lol
<blendtux_> firewall
<blendtux_> ehm my internet stopped working afther using guarddog ahahah
<blendtux_> need to configure it bettter
<kaminix> stdin: So if I add a script to autostart telling it to start yakuake and then make this and that tab, it will do that on startup?
<Vermux> DaSkreech: Im trying to add it to mediaplayer connectivity in firefox
<Ben_Cs> i have ssh installed on one of my network PCs. i can ssh to it from within the network, but when i ssh through my internet IP i don't seem to be able to connect. My DSL router has firewall but i forwarded port 22. when i scan ports from online site it says 22 is open. please help!
<dextertwo> Xserver wouldn't start after upgrade.  Someone here suggested I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, which got me back into X.  But now I have to run it everytime I reboot.
<DaSkreech> Vermux: Vlan?
<Vermux> DaSkreech: cant find VLAN
<stdin> kaminix: never tried, maybe
<ubuntu_> qtparted keeps given me an error how do i make it go aay_
<ubuntu_> away-
<Vermux> DaSkreech: mplayer has a fatal error- cant play video so I want to try play videos with a different player
<Kein> ubuntu_: what are you trying to do?
<Kein> Vermux: Use VLC.
<DaSkreech> Vermux: You can go to adept -> vlan -> show details -> installed files
<genii> ubuntu_: Depends what the error is
<DaSkreech> Vermux: It will show you where the files are
<ubuntu_> Kein, I am trying to change the size of the disk where i got kubuntu installed,
<DaSkreech>  but vlan does not do Multimedia
<rabindra> @daskreech this is the error it gives
<Kein> Oh.  I thought you were trying to resize the ntfs partitions.
<rabindra> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<rabindra> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Ben_Cs> the response i get: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<ubuntu_> I am trying to make a disk smaller and then give the fre space to the disk ith kubuntu,
<Kein> rabindra: Force Adept to go through something or close a package manager.
<iss_student> When is Kopete going to be fixed
<ubuntu_> both partitions are on the same physical disk
<stdin> !aptfix | rabindra
<ubotu> rabindra: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Kein> iss_student: I didn't know Kopete was broken?
<Kein> Unstable, yes, but broken?
<Vermux> Kein: I have vlan, just cant find it
<Kein> Vermux: Try running vlan from the command line?
<Ben_Cs> anyone familiar with ssh? please help
<Vermux> Kein: how?
<Kein> alt+f2, vlan
<ubuntu_> That is the thing the error window is empty
<stdin> iss_student:  http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: try just using parted on the command line. or apt-get install gparted
<Vermux> DaSkreech: it cannot find vlan
<rabindra> @ubotu it asking whether to kill process 6511 or noy?
<Kein> weird.
<Kein> alt+f2, vlc?
<ubuntu_> i just get a picture adn an @ok@ button
<stdin> rabindra: you do
<Kein> Lemme see here.
<DaSkreech> iss_student: What's wrong with kopete?
<alumno> ....
<genii> ubuntu_: You need to run the partitioner from somewhere else other than the system partition which is what you are trying to resize. Use the livecd partitioner, or the gparted live cd
<dextertwo> Can anyone help with an upgrade problem that broke Xserver?
<sub[t]rnl> there was a but in kdelibs, its patched now though, for kopete
<stdin> DaSkreech: it crashes on connecting to MSN  *sniggers*
<sub[t]rnl> but=bug
<DaSkreech> Vermux: Vlan does not do multimedia
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<DaSkreech> stdin: Oh I'd have never figured that out
<ubuntu_> Genni I am on the live CD already
<Kein> ...oh god, stdin, lmfao, why'd you have to say bacon?
<rabindra> stdin thanks a lot it has come
<Kein> anyways
<Kein> I've found that it doesn't crash while doing that
<Kein> but DOES crash while in a chatroom
<rabindra> daskreech and ubotu thanks a lot
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaSkreech> dextertwo: Shoot. Give us the problem
<genii> ubuntu_: Ah, OK, my mistake then.
<Ben_Cs> stdin: you know ssh well?
<DaSkreech> hi AmyRose
<stdin> Ben_Cs: depends on the problem :p
<dextertwo> I upgraded to Gutsy.  On reboot I Xserver was broken.  I did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, which gets X started again, but I have to do that every time I reboot.
<Ben_Cs> stdin: i have ssh installed on one of my network PCs. i can ssh to it from within the network, but when i ssh through my internet IP i don't seem to be able to connect. My DSL router has firewall but i forwarded port 22. when i scan ports from online site it says 22 is open. the response i get: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<dextertwo> Can I apt-get remove/install xserver-xorg?
<xevious> does anyone use gapcmon?
<Vermux> DaSkreech: Im trying to watch a video from a website
<ubuntu__> is kubuntu 7.10 out yet?
<ubuntu__> is kubuntu 7.10 out yet? stdin
<el_taco> Ben_Cs can you ssh to localhost?
<ubuntu__> stdin:
<ubuntu_> does it matter if i use gnome partiiotn efitor in kde_
<xevious> ubuntu_: yes
<sub[t]rnl> Ben_Cs: sounds like a firewall issue, run ssh -v to see whats happening
<DaSkreech> Vermux: vlan is not what you want
<Vermux> DaSkreech: I download mplayer connectivity extension and now it gives fatal error
<stdin> ubuntu__: it is
<rabindra> do i need a firewall setting to protect my computer i am new to linux so i don't know
<Vermux> DaSkreech: sp which one?
<ubuntu__> How do i install ssh server on Kubuntu and check my ip?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: Read the topic
<Vermux> DaSkreech: so
<ubuntu_> well fuck then
<ubuntu_> sorry
 * sub[t]rnl whistles
<stdin> Ben_Cs: make sure there is "ListenAddress 0.0.0.0" in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ubuntu_> i am just ....
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: ifconfig gives you your ip install the pacckage ssh to get ssh server
<genii> dextertwo: When you are running the dpkg-reconfigure, are you doing it with sudo?
<dextertwo> genii: yes
<el_taco> ipaddress.org to check your remote IP address.
<ubuntu__> DaSkreech:  is that the concrete command????
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: No
<ubuntu__> what is the concrete command than
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu__: sudo apt-get install ssh
<ubuntu__> ty sub[t]rnl
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: ifconfig for the address
<ubuntu__> missouri man :O
<simon_> is there still no eye-candy/beryl/.. integration within kubuntu? do we really have to wait for fancy KWIN4?
<AmyRose> hi DaSkreech
<Vermux> DaSkreech: which player should I use to open this video. before I installed the extension it said its x-mplayer2 plugin missing
<sub[t]rnl> and what DaSkreech said for your ip adress
<ubuntu_> well here is the thing
<ubuntu_> I am running kubuntu on my pc
<AmyRose> Hmm... I thought this was the Kubuntu channel, not the ubuntu one.
<stdin> simon_: not by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion for instructions
<dextertwo> I'm on a Dell Inspiron 9400 laptop with an ATI X1400 Radeon Mobility and in Feisty ran fglrx
<DaSkreech> simon_: Or you could install compiz.
<ubuntu_> i need to make the give more space to the partition where i got kubuntu
<leexgx> theres an important bug in the installer for apt get if the network cable is connected but cant connect to securty ubuntu servers it removes All updates from the list
<ubuntu_> i am right now running lice cd,
<AmyRose> ubuntu_: You can use QtParted or GParted
<ubuntu_> and want to make a disk smaller so i can give that free space to the disk with kubuntu
<simon_> stdin, DaSkreech, thx, i already tried but i don't really want to use it until it is available by default to avoid problems ;)
<ubuntu_> I opened Qtparted but it gives me an empty error
<genii> dextertwo: in the dir /etc/X11   there should be multiple copies now of the file xorg.conf, with time-stamped extensions. What you might want to try is to sudo cp xorg.conf.<somedate> xorg.conf    (when in that dir) >perhaps try second-to-oldest dated one.
<ubuntu_> i installed gnome partition, but somene told me i matters if i use gnome partition while using kde_
<DaSkreech> simon_: sooo you never install any programs other than those that come with the OS?
<ubuntu__> ty DaSkreech
<ubuntu_> what can i do)
<Vermux> nobody knows how to play a simple video file embeded in a web site?
<DaSkreech> Windows must suck for you :)
<DaSkreech> Vermux: Try vlc ?
<AmyRose> Vermux: Use Konqueror and KMplayer
<AmyRose> ubuntu_: Whoever said it matters if you're using KDE is wrong.
<ardchoille> Is there a way to speed ktorrent up? Some setting(s) I need to tweak?
<Ben_Cs> stdin: ListenAddress is commented with #.   what does this command meen?
<genii> dextertwo: work, AFK a few
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: They were probably kidding. Gnome apps and KDE apps can live in KDE and gnome respectively quite fine
<dextertwo> genii: ok, will try that.  Is it a very bad idea to remove/install xserver (once I've backed up the .conf files)?
<DaSkreech> Ben_Cs: that's commented
<simon_> DaSkreech, sure, i am using gentoo on most of my machines ...  i am the experimental type ..  but the machine running kubuntu is kind of productive environment ....
<DaSkreech> dextertwo: no
<DaSkreech> simon_: sooo why compiz then?
<ubuntu_> so i wont fuck up the drives if i try to chage the size using gnome partition ill give it a try
<Ben_Cs> DaSkreech: no. imean the ListenAddress command. what does it mean
<rabindra> hey someone let me know, do i need a firewall
<stdin> Ben_Cs: it's the address sshd will listen on (0.0.0.0 = all ipv4 addresses), I remember by default it seems to listen to :: (all ipv6 addresses)
<simon_> DaSkreech, i was just curious ;)
<DaSkreech> !firewall | rabindra
<ubotu> rabindra: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<rabindra> i am using net for the first time linux
<ardchoille> rabindra: no
<xevious> ubuntu_: i recommend backing up important data first
<dextertwo> DaSkreech: No, don't do it?  Or No, it's NOT a bad idea?
<el_taco> doesn't beryl == compiz now?
<el_taco> I thought they merged
<DaSkreech> dextertwo: Not a bad idea
<xevious> el_taco: beryl+compiz = compiz-fusion
<stdin> Ben_Cs: I had to change it to connect from an external system
<Ben_Cs> stdin: both options are commenetd on my file. uncomment them?
<sub[t]rnl> rabindra: if your running a larger network or a web server or something, then maybe
<simon_> DaSkreech, i would disable most of the effects ... i just like the expo and realtime-preview features
<dextertwo> DaSkreech:  Cheers.
<sub[t]rnl> rabindra: but yeah, iptables already comes with ubuntu, so you have one installed
<stdin> Ben_Cs: just the one with "0.0.0.0" on it
<DaSkreech> Compiz == compiz Beryl == compiz+fork compiz-fusion == beryl+compiz kissing and making up
<Ben_Cs> stdin: ok thanks. will try in couple of moments
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<Ben_Cs> brb
<DaSkreech> rabindra: if you want one then run one
<stdin> Ben_Cs: restart sshd after
<AmyRose> DaSkreech: XD
<Vermux> how do I enable pop ups in konqueror?
<sitaram> hello everyone; pressing "version upgrade" on Adept manager in a kubuntu system shows a release message pertaining to ubuntu 7.10, not kubuntu.  Is this normal?
<simon_> DaSkreech, thx anyway, have a nice evening
<xevious> hey
<DaSkreech> simon_: Those should ship in kde4 in a few weeks :)
<xevious> my launch feedback problems are slowly going away
<sub[t]rnl> xevious: :P
<xevious> haha. it's like my install is "getting used to" being 7.10
<Vermux> how I enable pop ups in konqueror?
<xevious> is there some smewth way to enable compiz-fusion, a la ubuntu's desktop effects setting? or just install the packages?
<kaminix> How do I make konqueror not change it's icon to the websites icon?
<Yammeh> I guess the server's bandwidth is beign saturated?
<stdin> xevious: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion for instructions
<xevious> stdin: thanks
<sub[t]rnl> xevious: theres the compizconfig-settings-manager to control the settings, theres also a system tray icon out in .deb thats kinda slick
<sub[t]rnl> xevious: other than that just startup compiz like all other kde autostarts
<rabindra> my adept manager just crashed and says it may be due to some bug in the application
<rabindra> what am i supposed to do?
<rabindra> i was installing something
<stdin> restart it
<ezr2007> xevious: on 7.10 u dont have to do that, just install the packages
<the-erm> rabindra: try and run it again.
<yaccin> so nobody knows why there are again features removed?
<xevious> ezr2007: install the packages, log out, log in and you have compiz?
<Kein> !adeptfix > rabindra
<the-erm> rabindra: I've seen it crash on occasion, and it worked fine the next time.
<xevious> ezr2007: or is compiz --replace still necessary?
<ezr2007> it is
<DaSkreech> yaccin: From?
<Vermux> AmyRose: konqueror doesnt play the video. nothing is working with this browser
<thomas__> is there a way to unload a module? like the reverse of 'modprobe module'
<ezr2007> Vermux: try firefox with https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/446
<stdin> xevious: unless you make a script with that in, then place that script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<AmyRose> Vermux: Do you have KMplayer and the xine ffmpeg decoder installed?
<xevious> stdin: i'll see how i like it first :)
<stdin> thomas__: "rmmod" or "modprobe -r"
<kritzstapf> which packages do i need to make the moodbar of amarok work with mp3 files?
<kaminix> The kopete fix thingie (kdelibs4c2a) gives me problems with kdelibs4-dev:   kdelibs4-dev: Depends: kdelibs4c2a (= 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2) but 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu3 is installed.
<yaccin> DaSkreech: kopete
<xenol> hello, i just upgrade successfully to gutsy i got few questions concerning xgl and compiz
<yaccin> again
<yaccin> :(
<xenol> how can i enable em?
<rabindra> the-erm:but why does it crash
<thomas__> stdin: thanx again :)
<ezr2007> xevious: if you dont kwin -replace compiz will autostart next time
<tavoc> hi, anyone has an idea, where i can set max cpu freq ? Cause Kubuntu 7.10 runs my pentium m at 1600 MHZ, but it is only a 1500 MHZ CPU
<stdin> ezr2007: it shouldn't
<ezr2007> in kubuntu it does
<stdin> doesn't here
<AndyM> Hey guys.  Basic question.  Any trick involved copying files from a Vista share to Kubuntu?  Getting errors here.
<yaccin> doesn't here
<the-erm> rabindra: I don't know ... you could always google the error you saw.
<rabindra> tavoc: i guess in BIOS setup you can set your clock freq
<DaSkreech> yaccin: What did it do?
<thomas__> tavoc: install kpowermanager or something, there you can set your cpu policy
<yaccin> DaSthe option to hide the scroll bar of the contact list is gone...
<ezr2007> hm, dont know, here it does
<yaccin> DaSkreech:
<tavoc> rabindra:  no, i cant do that in bios
<rabindra> tavoc: why?
<tavoc> thomas__:  i will try this, thx
<tavoc> rabindra: cause my notebook does not have this option
<yaccin> DaSkreech: in last kubuntu release they removed a patch that solved problems with the toolbars in jabber-windows, which was there 2 versions ago -_-
<rabindra> tavoc: did you try doing that
<Yammeh> AndyM, I never had any problems reading from my vista share, make sure you mounted it properly
<BudgetDedicated> for eycandy, which is better now on gutsy.. compiz or beryl ? any good docs on setting it up?
<yaccin> BudgetDedicated: compiz = beryl now
<DaSkreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion <---- xenol
<stdin> BudgetDedicated: beryl is dead
<tavoc> yeah i looked there already
<stdin> BudgetDedicated: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion for instructions
<AndyM> Yammeh, should it work OK over admin shares also?
<xevious> compiz-compcomm-plugins-main worth installing?
<rabindra> tavoc: well i think you can always enter BIOS setup by press DEL or any other key or you can ask your notebook vendor how to enter it
<yaccin> xevious: compiz-fusion-plugins*
<DaSkreech> yaccin: #kubuntu-devel
<tavoc> rabindra: yeah i know how i can get the bios, but there is no option to adjust the cpu clock
<Yammeh> AndyM, yes, it works fine for me.
<Brownout> my KDED Media Manager doesn't autorun anymore, even if it's ticked as enabled, I have to manually start it at every login from the service manager
<BudgetDedicated> ok thank you. i'm trying compiz now
 * xevious is excited to see if this works with the new nvidia drivers - i got the black window bug under feisty
<Yammeh> How new are the nvidia drivers?
<DaSkreech> !kompiz is Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<rabindra> tavoc: then i cant say much but atleast you can know that from your vendor
<xenol> DaSkreech: i am curious if it is enough to install the compizfusion? is xgl running by default?
<xevious> holy moly it worked
<the-erm> Speaking of nvidia I was thinking about getting a nvidia 5200 *specifically* for the svideo out.  Anyone here have one, and know that the card, and the svideo both work?
<tavoc> ok rabindra
<DaSkreech> xenol: read the instructions ?
<xevious> i've got focus follows mouse, but i just gotta change that
<tavoc> rabindra: bzt with 7.04 all was ok
<BudgetDedicated> hmm compiz seems to crash on my system
<Yammeh> Does it look good, xevious?
<DaSkreech> xevious: To focus follows mind ?
<BudgetDedicated> at least the kdm crashed
<xevious> Yammeh: well i havent enabled any stuff yet
<Yammeh> Ah, I can't wait to try it :P
<BudgetDedicated> hmm ok compiz works, but no window manager ;)
<Ben_Cs> stdin: do i have to restart sshd after changing /etc/ssh/sshd_config? cause just uncommenting didn't help
<kaminix> How can I set Konqueror to: 1) Make fonts one step larger by default. 2) Always use the konqueror icon instead of the one used by current homepage
<xevious> WOOOOW!
<xevious> ok compiz is sweet
<stdin> Ben_Cs: yes "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart"
<BudgetDedicated> could it be that I need something more in my xorg.conf to use compiz for my intel 945?
<Ben_Cs> stdin: still - ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<DaSkreech> BudgetDedicated: compiz is a window manager. if you have no window manger then compiz did not work
<stdin> Ben_Cs: I'm not sure then, unless it's something to do with the client > server negotiation
<Ben_Cs> stdin: ok. will try the forum. thanks
<Ben_Cs> bbl
<Macris> hellou guys, i have a question about adept version upgrade
<Yammeh> If there are dependencies for packages on adept, does it download them too?
<DaSkreech> Yammeh: yes
<xenol> DaSkreech: i am on gutsy does feisty tips apply also to gutsy?
<Yammeh> Thanks
<kritzstapf> which packages do i need to make the moodbar of amarok work with mp3 files?
<stdin> xenol: some/most do
<DaSkreech> kritzstapf: mp3s work?
<Macris> i upgraded my system a while a go to rc, and now i just thought to try out the adept for upgrading.
<Macris> i noticed that i got no upgrades, but the version upgrade is availble, even thought im running gutsy allready
<stdin> kritzstapf: probably "moodbar"
<Macris> is this normal
<xenol> stdin: so i just install compiz and 3d desktop is rdy to use? :P
<stdin> Macris: it's a known buf
<stdin> Macris: i*bug
<stdin> xenol: if your hardware/drivers support it
<DaSkreech> Macris: Upgrading from development to stable
<Macris> ok just checking because, i actually crashed my upgrade process to RC version, so i thought i left something out the
<ezr2007> kritzstapf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<Macris> n
<Macris> DaSkreech: yep
<xenol> stdin: i have drivers installed on feisty so i guess they r installed also on gutsy so just install compiz fusion and restart x windows?
<stdin> xenol: no need to restart X
<stdin> xenol: just "compiz --replace"
<BudgetDedicated> DaSkreech: ok , i got some parst of it working like the nice destopswitching and the fading etc. but just no bars around my windows anymore. would you know what could be wrong?
<xenol> stdin: so i just "compiz --replace" and i can use effects without any probs on ati?
<stdin> xenol: as long as the ati driver supports AIGLX, otherwise you need XGL
<yaccin> is there a program to convert windows cursors to linux cursors?
<stdin> xenol: I mean, if the driver supports it, I don't know if one does
<marcreichelt> does anybody know how I may enable the Composite effects after an upgrade to gutsy?
<xenol> stdin: well on gutsy u have xgl installed bydefault?
<stdin> xenol: no
<stdin> xenol: if it's installed it's enabled by default tho
<stdin> !compiz | marcreichelt
<ubotu> marcreichelt: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<marcreichelt> k, thanks stdin :)
<ezr2007> BudgetDedicated: try edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add      Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" to  Device section
<shiva_> pardon me but when trying to upgrade to gutsy I encounter an error - apparently the upgrader tries to download something from us.archive.ubuntu etc. which is not trusted - what do i do?
<rquinn> hi
<rquinn> does anyone know if kubuntu gutsy has xgl and compiz fusion working by default out of the box?
<ezr2007> BudgedDedicated: nvidia-card?
<stdin> rquinn: it doesn't
<stdin> rquinn: you have to install both
<ttread> rquinn: it doesn't
<rquinn> thank you
<DaSkreech> stdin: heehee
<xenol> stdin: i got problem the repos in that article says that i dont need to add them but when i want to install compiz and its parts it cant connect to server what should i do?
<stdin> xenol: change to another mirror, they are being hit hard from upgrades
<genii> wait until everyone is done d/l gutsy ?
<xenol> stdin: so should i add those unofficial repos?
<stdin> no
<Leopard> Help i am having major issues on Kubuntu 7.10 dolphin wont start Konversation wont start no application will run and i dont know why?
<stdin> !mirror
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<voicu> no dvd version of gutsy?
<shiva_> don't mean to bother but well maybe anybody knows what i should do: when trying to upgrade to gutsy I encounter an error - apparently the upgrader tries to download something from us.archive.ubuntu etc. which is not trusted - how do I fix this?
<DaSkreech> Leopard: What happens when you run them?
<xenol> stdin: so should i change to us repo from my national?
<stdin> xenol: yep
<Leopard> they appear to load and then dissapear
<DaSkreech> shiva_: It's being buried ues a different server
<DaSkreech> !mirror | shiva_
<ubotu> shiva_: Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
 * DaSkreech glares at stdout
<stdin> see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive for more mirrors
<martinjh99> Hey guys congrats on a great release!!
<rabindra> how to install real player using Adept or otherwise
<shiva_> but how do i change the repository it's supposed to retrieve packages from? i set it to germany instead of us but it still tries to download it form us.archive etc
<DaSkreech> !real | martinjh99
<Leopard> so what am i doing wrong Daisuke-Ido?
<ubotu> martinjh99: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<martinjh99> I like the way you can install ATI drivers /mp3 support without any messing about
<DaSkreech> Doh. rabindra ^^^
<DaSkreech> sorry martinjh99
<stdin> martinjh99: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<martinjh99> Not me I dont want Realplayer... ;)
<Leopard> 7.10 is so broken i dont know where to start to glue the pieces
<BudgetDedicated> Ok so compiz is now working after fidling with the settings manager. But I have one last question about compix. I have two monitors and use xrandr to have one above the other. I'd like it if I could get two seperate cubes on each monitor is that possilble ? I can't seem to find the option
<DaSkreech> stdin: you did the samthing I did. Wrong person
<voicu> if my system is edgy and i upgraded to feisty can i upgrade to gutsy?
<stdin> umm, Anyone who want's it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods :p
<xenol> stdin: can those repos be from source o matic page?
<DaSkreech> Leopard: run it from the command line see if you get an error
<DaSkreech> Leopard: Ignore the badDevice error
<shiva_> coivu: sure you can
<stdin> xenol: they can
<DaSkreech> voicu: yes
<stdin> voicu: yep, you have to go Edgy > Feisty > Gutsy
<voicu> will i get kde 3.5.8 or do i have to install it separately?
<xenol> stdin: should i include beryl repo also?
<xenol> voicu: u get it
<stdin> kde 3.5.8 is the default in gutsy
<voicu> ok then, thanks
<stdin> xenol: no, beryl is dead
<shiva_> well ok i'm asking agani in the hopes that someone knows how to upgrade to gutsy wihtout having to download the entire alternate dvd. as written above i tried to run the upgrade wizard which returned an error because the us server isn't trusted
<cata> UNIX RULZ
<stdin> shiva_: try running "sudo apt-get update" in konsole, or try switching to another mirror
<shiva_> how do i switch to a different mirror? tried CH, DE, US, but it always tries to retrieve from the US
<shiva_> (done sudo apt-get update
<stdin> make sure all your sources are set to the other mirror..
<jmichaelx> !real player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real player - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jmichaelx> !realplay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realplay - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vzduch> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> shiva_: if adept just isn't working, try installing "update-manager-core" and running "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<shiva_> done that - same error.
<shiva_> (that's the server way to install it) . claims - as well - that the server isn't trusted.
<frb> howdy again
<frb> if I have an ubuntu gutsy dvd, can I "upgrade" that to kubuntu?
<shiva_> frb: install kubuntu-desktop
<frb> great, I'll go install it then :)
<stdin> !purekde | frb, then you can do this
<ubotu> frb, then you can do this: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<LeeJunFan> anyone know if KDE4b3 has a task manager/kmenu yet?
<emilsedgh> LeeJunFan: both
<emilsedgh> LeeJunFan: task manager is ksysguard
<emilsedgh> LeeJunFan: i havent tested b3 yet but kickoff menu should be there
<BudgetDedicated> I have a question about xranr+compiz. Because of the limitation of 2048 x 2048 for 3d i now configured screen 1 'below' screen2 this way they fit in the limits of 2048 x 2048 because 2*1280 next to eachother would not fit. But Can I somehow 'trick' the system into using the vertical FB setup but moving windows from left to right instead of up an down?
<brobostigon> hi
<DaSkreech> shiva_: You have something against the DVd ?
<DaSkreech> LeeJunFan: Yes I know
<xenol> stdin: i installed compiz did compiz --replace and nothing happened
<LeeJunFan> emilsedgh: oops, I meant taskbar. I'll probably try it tonight either way.
<stdin> xenol: run it from konsole, see if it shows any errors
<sub[t]rnl> BudgetDedicated: you can setup the side by side screen if they fit within the virtual 2048
<sub[t]rnl> BudgetDedicated: other than that, I'm not sure it can be "tricked"
<xenol> stdin: showed this Checking for Xgl: not present.
<vzduch> evening folks :)
<stdin> xenol: installed "xserver-xgl" ?
<JohnFlux> LeeJunFan: in kde4, if you press alt+f2, it brings up the run dialog.  That contains a button to show the task manager
<xenol> stdin: nop
<stdout> xenol: or nvidia found?
<stdin> xenol: there's the problem then :)
<JohnFlux> LeeJunFan: oh uh nm, you meant taskbar sorry
<BudgetDedicated> sub[t]rnl: no they both are 1280 so that does not fit. I understand how this is a hardware issue. But the software could possibly work around this and still make left to right possible.
<xenol> stdout: i got ati
<stdout> ok
<xenol> !xgl
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<xenol> stdin: which guidelines should i follow? for feisty??
<DaSkreech> Hi JohnFlux
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: yo
<stdin> xenol: no, just install xserver-xgl, then restart X
<WaltzingAlong> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
 * nosrednaekim wishpers that the new ATI drivers are due outthe next day or so
<DaSkreech> Which?
<DaSkreech> OSS or the .... other ?
<LeeJunFan> The other.
<LeeJunFan> With composite supposedly.
<ubuntero_numero1> anyone know how to configure compiz ?  Where is it that you set up the shortcuts?
<hero> does anyone know of a website that lists all the file locations konqueror uses (e.g., cache, auto-complete, history)?
<gspr> Hi. I ran an upgrade of Kubuntu from Feisty to Gutsy using the prescribed method for Kubuntu. At the end of the update process, at the part where obsolete packages are removed during the cleanup, the updater started hogging more and more memory, going beyond 90%. After a while, I noticed it gave the message "update-manager crashing..." and then X hung and I had to reboot. Gutsy came up fine, but adept still reports a new version being available.
<nosrednaekim> the fglrx... 8.42
<LeeJunFan> Of course as far as ATI/Composite effects, I'll believe it when I see it.
<the-erm> Anyone know of a site that will help you set up your sources.list?
<stdin> ubuntero_numero1: if you installed compizconfig-settings-manager, press Alt-F2 and put in: ccsm
<DaSkreech> ubuntero_numero1: in the Control center
<stdin> !source-o-matic | the-erm
<ubotu> the-erm: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nosrednaekim> LeeJunFan: seems a review was posted by mistake on Phoronix, it all works :)
<the-erm> thanks stdin
<nosrednaekim> gspr: its reporting that gutsy is an upgrade while you are running gutsy?
<ubuntero_numero1> stdin, its just a blank window with prefenences and search
<gspr> nosrednaekim: Yes
<Firetech> Is it really a good idea to recommend users to activate the -proposed repo before upgrading (the instructions in the announcement), won't it be activated after the upgrade too?
<Black_Monkey> hm, adept updates... better for the gutsy upgrade I guess?
<gspr> nosrednaekim: Probably because the installation hung in its very last percent, like I explained.
<stdin> ubuntero_numero1: the keyboard shortcuts  are in each module
<BudgetDedicated> I'm getting ugly white edges around menus. Any thoughts?
<nosrednaekim> gspr: thats funny....can you just tell it to be quiet?
<ubuntero_numero1> stdin, but there is nothing in that window
<stdin> BudgetDedicated: that's the compiz-kde window decorator, it's a bug in compiz
<gspr> nosrednaekim: No. I suspect it's reporting this because the upgrade never quite finished. I'd like to fix that
<nosrednaekim> gspr: ah.. right :) well, can you use the tool to do it?
<ubuntero_numero1> stdin, its says filter, search, preferences, etc - nothing of settings of options is there
<stdin> ubuntero_numero1: make sure you installed compiz properly then
<ubuntero_numero1> On 7-10
<BudgetDedicated> stdin: no workaround for that ?
<gspr> nosrednaekim:Hmm.. which tool?
<BudgetDedicated> stdin: I have it on my main panel too
<ubuntero_numero1> compizconfig - ccsm
<ScorpKing> hiya genii!
<stdin> BudgetDedicated: yeah, use emerald or aquamarine I guess
<hero> does anyone know of a website that lists all the file locations konqueror uses (e.g., cache, auto-complete, history)?
<nosrednaekim> gspr: the upgrader...
<gspr> nosrednaekim: What do you mean? I tried to run the upgrade again, but it just says I'm already at the latest version
<lee986321> can any one tell me for the love of pete why it is faster to download to an sd card then it is to laod to the HDD?
<nosrednaekim> gspr: thats funny
<lee986321> HDD is at 3 percent sd card is at 50
<lee986321> and bothwere started at the same time lol
<q1w2e3r4> Got Problems. Kubuntu seems to not support my raid
<nosrednaekim> lee986321: maybe the whole SD card is being kept in memory? so as to minimize writes
<q1w2e3r4> Ubuntu did, Kubuntu not
<lee986321> well plus or minus 2 seconds
<q1w2e3r4> what to do guys?
<stdin> lee986321: the card isn't written to until just before it's unmounted
<lee986321> eh can you elebrate a lilte further on that one lol
<lee986321> oh no its direct
<lee986321> its flashing as the file downloads
<stdin> lee986321: it all goes in to a cache first
<lee986321> eh
<lee986321> its by passing the cache soem how
<stdin> lee986321: even "cat file > /dev/sdb1" still goes in to a cache
<ubuntero_numero1> compizconfig - ccsm doesnt work
<ubuntero_numero1> =(
<lee986321> weird..becasue its doesnt act like its caching because it in continual flash mode
<lee986321> but that doesnt answer why the hdd is stuck at 4 percent lol
<nosrednaekim> lee986321: ah... hmm, CD write is supposed to be slow
<DaSkreech> q1w2e3r4: they use the same files so if Ubuntu can read it then Kubuntu can as well
<stdin> lee986321: try just pulling out the card and see how much data is lost ;) (don't actually do that)
<nosrednaekim> *SD
<xenol> stdin: its too slugish with xserver-xgl
<DaSkreech> ubuntero_numero1: just ccsm
<stdin> xenol: nothing anyone can do about that
<Kein> Yeah, I really hated how badly xgl slowed my comp down.
 * leileilol gets kubuntu gutsy from university of yuan ze
<lee986321> eh well the pwoer went out and the file that was there said 40 percent
<q1w2e3r4> DaSkreech: It was Ubuntu 7.04 before and it always worked. now its Kubuntu 7.10 and doesnt work
<DaSkreech> lel
<DaSkreech> leileilol: :-D
<lee986321> I deleted it and restarted
<leileilol> i'm getting the amd64 one
<xenol> stdin: so i can remove compiz and xserver-xgl?
<leileilol> shame there's no dvds :(
<leileilol> because i can't read cd
<stdin> xenol: if you want to
<leileilol> nor burn cd
<Kein> Um, you should be able to.  Dunno if there are any dependencies.
<lee986321> no human can read a dvd lol
<ubuntero_numero1> DaSkreech, it doesnt show any settings options at all
<xenol> stdin: anything else i can do with it and run compiz?
<leileilol> hey i can read a laserdisc :(((
<lee986321> well the hdd being the pain it is i canceled the dl lol
<stdin> xenol: get an motherboard with an intel GPU or buy a nvidia card :p
<xenol> stdin: gonna happen next week :S ordered yesterday but any chance i can run and see xgl on my own eyes or have to wait?
<lee986321> waht boards will support a pentium 4 dual threading 64 bit processor?
<nosrednaekim> xenol: wait a few days for the new ATI drivers
<stdin> xenol: you'll have to wait
<xenol> nosrednaekim: u have same prob?
<nosrednaekim> xenol: no... xgl works fone for me, but the new ATI drivers will have AIGLX
<lee986321> hmm the ati dirivers taht I have are saying that I am only using 32 megs and I know I have a 256 meg card
<xenol> nosrednaekim:  and when r they to come out? ;p
<nosrednaekim> xenol: withn the week
<xevious> compiz is cool, but it keeps freezing a bit
<xevious> for like up to 15 seconds
<xevious> it's weird
<lee986321> hmmm
<lee986321> compiz?
<xevious> compiz-fusion
<xenol> stdin: to have strigi fully functional do i have to index my disk first?
<DaSkreech> ubuntero_numero1: rinstall ccsm ?
<lee986321> hmm because stinking cards stuck aat 32 megs even the reular see through window effects crash
<brobostigon> hi, how do i upgrade my kubuntu via cli to gutsy
<edavis10> brobostigon: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<lee986321> but after i get all nice an situated i am heading to the sight genni gave me
<stdin> xenol: if it hasen't indexed your files, it can't search them ;)
<edavis10> brobostigon: sudo do-release-upgrade
<lee986321> eh genii
<dhq>  can wifi laptops use wimax
<ubuntero_numero1> DaSkreech, How?
<xenol> stdin: i have only basic locations do i need to add if i want strigi  to let find my photos, music, movies etc?
<nosrednaekim> dhq: ussually not
<brobostigon> apt-get dist-upgrade, is that right.
<dhq> nosrednaekim, how is there any hack
<rami> anyone updated? i cant for some apparent readon;(
<nosrednaekim> dhq: no
<stdin> xenol: go to strigi:/status in konqueror, you can set what directories it indexes then
<dhq> damn :(
<DaSkreech> brobostigon: No sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<B-Minus> hey all
<B-Minus> im installing kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Congrats!
<rami> congratulations!
<B-Minus> its at 82% "scanning mirrors"
<B-Minus> for 30 minutes now :p
<rami> you will like it,
<rami> changed from windoze?
<B-Minus> yes :p
<rami> good good:9
<kenkku> hello, am I already supposed to be able to upgrade to gutsy from adept?
<Leopard> (yn)
<B-Minus> i know i will like it .. i mean i can chat and surf during the installation
<Leopard> hyper
<B-Minus> thats nifty
<rami> ok!
<stdin> kenkku: yes, see the topic for instructions
<rami> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<kenkku> thank you
<xenol> stdin: after i chose which folders i start to index and then it returns me to beginning
<DaSkreech> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<rami> i dont know why i cant upgeade it from adept.
<HayaBusa> Hello. I just bought sony MP3 player is USB device.. kubuntu dosn't seem to detect it . .how i can access this device?
<Leopard> you should have bought a sony walkman
<stdin> xenol: just leave it alone after, it'll do it's job
<HayaBusa> it is walkman
<Leopard> apple is the new sony now
<ardchoille> HayaBusa: If it isn't recognised, you can't access it. Not all mp3 players will work in Linux.
<xenol> stdin: but when i want to find sth id doesnt find anything =<
<Leopard> apple inc. loves you
<wanttoprint> hi
<Leopard> i love you
<rami> you are so right, leopard, but still, i love my ipod!
<HayaBusa> i have problme installing on WINDOWS as well, something about MTP device driver .
<wanttoprint> can someone help me to print with my usb printer?
<wanttoprint> ich cant print and would like :/
<DaSkreech> HayaBusa: Maybe do a search for the model number on http://www.google.com/linux
<HayaBusa> thanks.
<DaSkreech> HayaBusa: ahh MTP
<HayaBusa> yehh mtp
<kenkku> adept doesn't "see" the version upgrade. could the finnish mirror be a bit late?
<DaSkreech> HayaBusa: #amarok maybe able to help :)
 * xenol takes a few minutes break
<DaSkreech> !print | wanttoprint
<ubotu> wanttoprint: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<HayaBusa> THANKS. WILL check that out
<wanttoprint> how?
<BudgetDedicated> hmm ok emerald is working better for me, now only the 'adept notifier' is undocked from the system tray and is annoyingly taking up space in my taskbar and on my desktop. any tips for that ?
<rami> why cant i upgrade to gutsy?
<wanttoprint> !print does not work on the bash
<nosrednaekim> BudgetDedicated: restart KDE
<hero> WHY should someone upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<rami> because i want to upgrade
<ardchoille> hero: That's totally up to the user really
<ubuntero_numero1> anyone else having a problem with - ccsm doesnt work
<wanttoprint> is a canon printer supported by kubuntu?
<rami> but anyway, i dont understand the upgeade snaps.
<hero> ardchoille: what kind of supposed advantages does gutsy have over feisty?
<DaSkreech> wanttoprint: read the links ubotu gave you.
<Kein> ...
<DaSkreech> !print > wanttoprint
<Kein> hero: newer programs, more compatibility, newer kernel.
<ardchoille> hero: newer versions of apps, restricted manager, and others
<rami> the "full upgrade" thing wont be blue, or somethins like here http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot3.png
<DaSkreech> hero: Newer
<Leopard> gutsy has more guts isnt a coward and dares to takes those risks to get you that life you always wanted
<Kein> bigger repository with more current programs.
<hero> ardchoille: restricted manager?
<ardchoille> hero: yes
<DaSkreech> It's not as feisty :-)
<hero> have they frozen feisty at this point?
<hero> ardchoille: what's a restricted manager?
<Kein> no
<DaSkreech> hero: They froze feisty when it relelased
<Kein> they won't do that for quite awhile
<Leopard> DaSkreech : will love you more when you run Gutsy
<wanttoprint> daskreech, would be nice if you could support me,
<wanttoprint> without many complications...
<wanttoprint> reading stuff and so on...
<hero> DaSkreech: what i meant to ask is if feisty is such that no updated packages will be put in the repos
<Leopard> DaSkreech : i love you :0
<DaSkreech> wanttoprint: reading is good. start with the hardware support link
<DaSkreech> wanttoprint: You can find your printer there
<DaSkreech> !support
<ubotu> the official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<DaSkreech> Bah
<DaSkreech> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<DaSkreech> hero: ^^^
<wanttoprint> i cant find the printer
<genii> back
 * ardchoille hands genii a coffee
<DaSkreech> wanttoprint: what printer is it?
<imagine> hmm is it me or the upgradee through Adept is not wokrin ?
<rami> i hate this right now,
<xenol> why is opera kinda slow on gutsy?
<wanttoprint> mpc200
<genii> ardchoille: Ah, thanks :)
<hero> DaSkreech: what is that supposed to mean?
<wanttoprint> smartbase mpc200
<wanttoprint> canon printer on the usb port
<imagine> when I fetch update it stops @ 99%
<DaSkreech> hero:  the ^^^ ?
<jmichaelx> will there be eventually a gutsy-commercial repo, or has this been replaced by the partners repo?
<boubbin_> kopete aint working with gutsy ?
<rami> im giving up soon, i i cant get help
<hero> DaSkreech: yeah
<ardchoille> imagine: Gutsy was just released, tons of people are upgrading/installing.. it may be really slow
<kaminix> If I add "/media/sda5/storage" as a directory in Strigi, will i scan it recursively then or just the folders and files within that dir?
<nosrednaekim> boubbin_: msn?
<xenol> boubbin_:  it is i am running it right now and chatting with friends
<boubbin_> nosrednaekim yeah koetes msn
<genii> lee986321: I'm around a bit now, work was busy
<imagine> ardchoille: fair enough.. was just askin :)
<wanttoprint> fhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon
<wanttoprint> the printer isnt there
<nosrednaekim> boubbin_: yeah.... its broken, but its a known bug which will be fixed soon(as soon as the upgrade craze is finished)
<imagine> anyways, Torrent is better
<boubbin_> nosrednaekim ok ioll use amsn then
<DaSkreech> hero: Read the line above it
<ardchoille> imagine: Yes, I found it's much faster. I downloaded and am now seeding :)
<nosrednaekim> boubbin_: actually, I think there is a fix already published on Riddel's PPA
<OpenSorce> okay folks.....this isn't flamebait just a heads up: I'm starting my review of 7.10's fitness for brand new users entitled "Kufailure: a review of Kubuntu 7.10"
<DaSkreech> wanttoprint: I know I'm looking
<imagine> ardchoille: I have no blank Dvd lol :) only reason I want to use Adept ;)
<DaSkreech> OpenSorce: Take it to #kubuntu-devel
<stdin> or #kubuntu-offtopic
<nosrednaekim> OpenSorce: cool.
<stdin> basically anywhere but here
<ardchoille> Especially today
<genii> heh
<evjunior09> How do i download the latest version of Kubuntu?
<ardchoille> !download
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<stdin> evjunior09: see the topic :)
<DaSkreech> evjunior09: read the topic
<evjunior09> What topic?
<imagine> ardchoille: Either way, Adept says my version is up to date and I don't see the button Version Upgrade >>
<hero> DaSkreech: ok, so feisty will be "done" when they stop posting security updates for it
<imagine> anyidea ?
<ardchoille> imagine: 1) I don't use adept 2) I don't upgrade
<DaSkreech> hero: from Canonical's point yes.
<kenkku> imagine: I have the same thing
<wanttoprint> there is no chance, or?
<DaSkreech> wanttoprint: No there should be
<hero> DaSkreech: has that happened with respect to feisty?
<imagine> ardchoille: roger :)
<jmichaelx> OpenSorce: while ku-gutsy is very buggy right now, it would be cool if you could wait a week or so for the first batch of updates/upgrades to come through
<evjunior09> Anyway to upgrade with Adept?
<ardchoille> imagine: Please don't call me roger
<stdin> evjunior09: see the topic
 * ardchoille ducks
<Macris> one problem still left from the upgrad... after reboot x failled to load with fglrx and the following error was in xorg log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41096/
<DaSkreech> wanttoprint: What's it doing when you try to set it up?
<OpenSorce> jmichaelx, I have a deadline....I already waited a week because 7.10b wouldn't work
<kritzstapf> hi, in kaffeine the aspect-ratio is just very wrong, looks like 2:5 or sth
<imagine> ardchoille: zzz Roger as "Got it" Radio call..
<wanttoprint> how
<DaSkreech> hero: read the eol page
<DaSkreech> !eol > hero
<ardchoille> imagine: :)
<hero> thanks
<imagine> ardchoille: :)
<wanttoprint> i've gone to this little K symbol left/down
<wanttoprint> Systemsetting / Printer
<Macris> i tried purge remove fglrx and reinstall trough restricted driver manager, but still got the same error
<wanttoprint> but dont know where i can choose the Printers Manufactor?
<Forssen85> I cannot set 60hz at 1024x768 screen resolution in kubuntu 7.10, anyone knows how to change this?
<DaSkreech> ram
<ardchoille> Does Gutsy mean no more "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx && "sudo nvidia-xconfig" ?
<DaSkreech> rami: having issues?
<DaSkreech> wanttoprint: Go to System settings _. Printers
<stdin> ardchoille: "system settings > advanced > restricted manager" makes me think so :)
<ardchoille> stdin: Nice :)
<nosrednaekim> wanttoprint: add a new printer...
<joshjosh> how do you activate compiz on kubuntu?
<wanttoprint> yes and then?
<DaSkreech> !compiz | joshjosh
<ubotu> joshjosh: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<DaSkreech> wanttoprint: click add
<wanttoprint> yes
<DaSkreech> wanttoprint: And follow the wizard
<kenkku> doesn't kubuntu 7.10 have compiz?
<joshjosh> DaSkreech, That's why he can't find it. Heh.
<joshjosh> DaSkreech, thanks mang
<DaSkreech> kenkku: the factoid just said no :)
<wanttoprint> special printer?
<wanttoprint> or printer class?
<thill2708> is there any reason why I wouldn't want to download the 64bit version? (I have a 64 bit cpu) I think I remember hearing that there is a bunch of stuff that doesn't work.
<wanttoprint> cause printer class ist deactivated,
<kenkku> DaSkreech: meh, I hoped it was outdated :)
<thill2708> of gutsy, that is
<pingveno> For some reason, I don't have any entry for Recommended updates or Pre release updates in my source.list. What repository should I add in?
<boubbin_> how to compiz in gutsy any wiki threads about it ?
<DaSkreech> stdin: Do you need admin privelges to install a printer?
<wanttoprint> ?
<pingveno> THis is upgrade from Fiesty -> Gutsy
<GuyFromHell> What's recommended way to get compi zto start compiz with kde?
<genii> Macris: What ATI card do you have?
<wanttoprint> ist it the printer class or special printer?
<DaSkreech> wanttoprint: is there an adminsitrator mode button at the bottom?
<stdin> thill2708: 32bit is easier, more things work. unless you have 4+GB RAM you can use 32bit just fine
<thill2708> stdin: ah, thanks
<nosrednaekim> thill2708: the list is getting shorter by the release :)
<stdin> DaSkreech: not if you're in the lpadmin group (default for the 1st user)
<Macris> genii: x600 mobility
<sub[t]rnl> !autostart | Guyfromhell
<ubotu> Guyfromhell: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<DaSkreech> wanttoprint: printer class
<thill2708> nosrednaekim: that's what I'm hoping. I'd really like to be able to utilize this 64b cpu for once
<GuyFromHell> sub[t]rnl: thank ya
<Macris> genii: in feisty fglrx worked fine, but after...
<bonaldo2000> please help! My installation of kubuntu 7.10 just hangs saying "scanning the mirror"?!
<wanttoprint> hmm... i am trying too...
<thill2708> sweet holy carp; 857 seeders, 1057 leachers on this torrent
<DaSkreech> bonaldo2000: Servers are being hammered
<claudio_> radio 3
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<bonaldo2000> DaSkreech: why the hell are they making the installation depend on a server?!
<DaSkreech> wanttoprint: are you the first user on the machine?
<Forssen85> How comes that my WLAN-card works with the Live-CD but not after install???
<nosrednaekim> thill2708: really no problems here for 64 bit... just no skype (at least easily)
<DaSkreech> Forssen85: try restricted manager
<stdin> bonaldo2000: you have a better idea?
<DaSkreech> bonaldo2000: You can get the DVD and upgrade from that
<stdin> even the DVD doesn't have all packages
<bonaldo2000> DaSkreech: I downloaded the CD isnt that enough?
<nosrednaekim> thill2708: is holy carp tasty?
<Forssen85> Ok :)
<bonaldo2000> stdin: hm ok
<genii> Macris: If you feel brave you can try the method suggested here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.41.7_Driver_Manually  but don't use the 8.41.7 driver, use the 8.40.4 driver (it supports your card, the newer one does not)
<DaSkreech> bonaldo2000: Which CD? The live ?
<bonaldo2000> stdin: is there a way to try a different server - or is there a chance that it will continue if I just wait?
<bonaldo2000> DaSkreech: yes, the live CD...
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: no it has holes in the flavour
<thill2708> nosrednaekim: nah, holy carp is catch and release only ;) And apparently worth a language warning
<Macris> genii: il take a look thanks
<genii> Macris: np
<DaSkreech> bonaldo2000: no you can't update from the Live Cd
<lee986321> heehhee erg i got the alternate ook but the 64 bit verions is "stalled" lol
<DaSkreech> bonaldo2000: you can change servers
 * runlevelten runs off to do more installin'
<stdin> bonaldo2000: you can try waiting, or edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and choose another one
<bonaldo2000> DaSkreech: ok how? And what do you mean that I cant update from the live cd?
<bonaldo2000> stdin: ok, but I run the live cd, can I edit the file?
<stdin> bonaldo2000: he means "you can't update from the liveCD"
<thill2708> sweet mother this is humming along at 500k; wish someone had put it on usenet, though :(
<DaSkreech> bonaldo2000: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<bonaldo2000> YES, it seems it just progressed after all!
<dany_21a> hi all... how can i set konqueror as default filebrowser again?
<stdin> bonaldo2000: the live cd is for installing only, not upgrading
<bonaldo2000> but thank you for the help anyway!
<DaSkreech> change .us to some other country
<bonaldo2000> stdin: I AM installing!
<stdin> !dolphin | dany_21a
<DaSkreech> !defaults | dany_21a
<ubotu> dany_21a: dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about defaults - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> bonaldo2000: I know, but that's what he meant by it :)
<stdin> DaSkreech: jucato made a factoid just for dolphin :p
<bonaldo2000> stdin: ok. I will reboot now. Thanks for your help! :-)
<dany_21a> stdin: i have no entry indoe/directory
<dany_21a> stdin: *inode
<patrick__> I have a problem with adept. It is blocked in edition in the "sources.list" instead of "manage repositories". Any pointer to recover the default ? (I have already apt-get remove and install without success)
<dany_21a> stdin: in what category should that be?
<DaSkreech> rami: Hello?
<lee986321> i figured it out..my sd card acting like a buffer...or...somethings messed up lol
<stdin> dany_21a: in "inode"
<lee986321> after the download completes ill remove it and see what its done
<poison---> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<poison---> !diskmounter
<dany_21a> stdin: uh... i missed that.. sorry - but the search was misleading... "dir" or "ino" didnt find anything
<DaSkreech> patrick__: Which version of Kubuntu are you on ?
<patrick__> 7.04
<patrick__> (French flavor)
<slaugh> !fuse
<ubotu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<slaugh> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dany_21a> :) https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDolphinByDefault?highlight=%28dolphin%29 --> "Ensure good documentation for changing back to Konqueror..." seems the documentaion is missing...
<stdin> dany_21a: it's here
<dany_21a> stdin: where?
<stdin> you're looking at it :)
<dany_21a> stdin: okay - your point :)
<ScorpKing> hi genii! i added replacedefaultroute to the config file but still the same problem. then i noticed that internet in kde apps only give problems when eth0 or eth1 is down. if i have local network or configure the network manually all seems fine. wtf?
<GuyFromHell> Is there anyway to get the normal kde settings thing rather than the kubuntu version?
<RivaeAerya> how do i upgrade to Kubuntu Gutsy Stable release? i'm in the release candidate now
<stdin> dany_21a: we'll probably knock up a wiki page soon (ie: when I have the time)
<stdin> !final | RivaeAerya
<ubotu> RivaeAerya: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<DaSkreech> GuyFromHell: Install the package KDE instead of kubuntu-desktop
<HorD> the server is down?
<DaSkreech> HorD: No Just hammered
<stdin> HorD: which "the server" ?
<GuyFromHell> DaSkreech: kk, thanks
<stdin> there are quite a few
<stdin> GuyFromHell: or just remove "kubuntu-default-settings"
<HorD> this->http://ubuntu.c3sl.ufpr.br/releases/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<stdin> try another one
<Jack3> any ideas how much longer till an official kubuntu + kde 4 is released?
<genii> ScorpKing: So when eth0 etc is up then you dial uout it works as expected but if dhcp or so fails for ethX then ppp0 does not become default route either?
<stdin> Jack3: about a year
<dany_21a> stdin: would be a good idea - i am suprised that !!dolphin is only req. 8 times so far
<Jack3> a year?
<Jack3> what?!
<stdin> Jack3: version 8.10
<DaSkreech> wanttoprint: Hello ?
 * genii hands ScorpKing a coffee and sips one himeself
<igniter> files downloaded, while installing them the process has stopped, after 3-4 errors, it's stalled at 2%, configuring libstdc++6, what's the next step? what may happen if I just restart the computer?
<HorD> stdin, but i have 50%!!
<ardchoille> Jack3: I read that kde4 won't even be stable til sometime next year
<DaSkreech> Jack3: 8.10
<ScorpKing> genii: yes
<Jack3> :(
 * ScorpKing slide the cookies over to genii and sip his coffee...
<Jack3> geeze that sucks, but good luck doing that, i cant complain about free stuff
<stdin> HorD: if you're using wget you can resume from another mirror
<DaSkreech> Jack3: unofficial .. well now we can talk
<emilsedgh> ardchoille: it will be stable until december, but not complete
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<DaSkreech> emilsedgh: Until December ? it's going to go unabomber after that?
<lee986321> dolphin is only req. 8 times so far? what do you mean?
<stdin> Jack3: it's because it will be releases too late to be in gutsy, and the version after gutsy (hardy) will be a long term support version. and kde4 will be far too new and buggy to be in a LTS
<HorD> stdin, i will try...
<RivaeAerya> Guys, how do i set dolphin as my default file manager?
<DaSkreech> patrick__: Ah ok hold on you have to install something
<chriswilliams> rivae, its default in gutsy
<ScorpKing> genii: so i think i'm gonna configure eth0:1 manually to solve the problem. ;)
<poison---> yo
<genii> ScorpKing: I'm not sure how to prevent that. but perhaps statis ethX settings
<chriswilliams> rivae, you have an older version?
<genii> *static
<genii> ScorpKing: Yeah LOL
<poison---> damn, just mounted my usb hd with diskmounter but i cant see any files
<DaSkreech> lee986321: no !dolphin. He means the bot
<ScorpKing> hi poison--!
<lee986321> oh
<poison---> and i cant even use system thinguie cause it says theres some issue
<emilsedgh> DaSkreech: will not be stable until december?
<patrick__> DaSkreech what ?
<poison---> sup Scorp
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: it should be there by default ... as default
<ScorpKing> genii: it's funny but i've seen a few guys here with the same problem but no solution.
<Jack3> stdin ah that makes sense, thanks
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: yes, but i upgraded from feisty to the release candidate and didn't create a new user
<Jack3> but we should be seeing something unofficial soon, that will be pretty good?
<DaSkreech> emilsedgh: You said KDE4 will  be stable until december....
<master3000> i have a question
<master3000> im new
<master3000> i open adept manager
<Forssen85> How do I turn on Compiz in Kubuntu 7.10 ??
<stdin> RivaeAerya: Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to dolphin
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: Why do you need a new user?
<stdin> !compiz | Forssen85
<ubotu> Forssen85: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<emilsedgh> DaSkreech: it will not? at least its planned to be
<master3000> and searched sun java 6 plugin
<master3000> i download it
<fay_elf> Can you have a firewall in ppp connection? Have tried guarddog in feisty, with dhcp client for ppp0, protocols allow, but everything stalls..
<master3000> and now it say its broken
<master3000> how i get new
<DaSkreech> emilsedgh: Never mind. You botched the explanation :)
<basquiat> hi! I have the problem that the "upgrade tool" is not appearing after it's download - pressing finish after the updates leaves me with nothing happening.
<genii> ScorpKing: I'm sure there's some easy solution but darned if i know it :)
<emilsedgh> :P
<DaSkreech> patrick__: software-properties-kde
<DaSkreech> !java | master3000
<ubotu> master3000: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<oelewapp1rke> what is supposed to happen if you try to start the live system ?
<lee986321> how do i get kde 4?
<oelewapp1rke> I imagine it should go straight into kde
<stdin> lee986321: see the topic
<oelewapp1rke> mine shows a login screen
<oelewapp1rke> without any users
<oelewapp1rke> and I can't seem to get anywhere
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: that's .. not cool
<chx> if my laptop burns a Gutsy Gibbon, is that animal cruelty :P ?
<ScorpKing> genii: i might join a mailing list an give a looooong discription of the problem. hehe
<ScorpKing> and*
<oelewapp1rke> I ran the test cd integrity
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: ok listen to me and don't do anything til I tell you
<oelewapp1rke> it said no errors detected
<genii> ScorpKing: I'm half-heartedly googling it right now
<stdin> oelewapp1rke: try putting the user as  ubuntu and pressing enter (no password), if that doesn't work then it seems like a bad burn
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: if you press Alt+Ctrl+F1 it will drop you to a terminal that shoudl be logged in already
<oelewapp1rke> DaSkreech: it doesn't
<DaSkreech> alt+Ctrl+F7 gets you back the GUI
<oelewapp1rke> it shows a lot of text
<oelewapp1rke> but no shell
<patrick__> DaSkreech Thanks al lot I will try
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: It doesn't ?
<oelewapp1rke> no
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: Where did you get this Cd from?
<DaSkreech> lee986321: It's in the topic
<oelewapp1rke> kubuntu.org/download
<oelewapp1rke> some mirror in france
<DaSkreech> chx: Yes
<oelewapp1rke> perhaps I should try leaving it at the login screen for 5 minutes ?
<ScorpKing> genii: i know how to get past that for now so it's not serious. maybe i can use kmail again. :D thanks anyway...
<oelewapp1rke> something that needs to timeout
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: More like 15 seconds
<genii> ScorpKing: np
<marko> i just installde new kubuntu and it can't load module restricted drivers, have anyone had the same problem? in rc1 that worked
<oelewapp1rke> DaSkreech: I have a core2 duo with sata disk
<oelewapp1rke> but it's not starting very fast at all
<Ben_Cs> is it only me not able to connect to repositories servers?
<ubunturos> kubuntu gutsy with 3.5.8
<ubunturos> a bit surprising
<genii> ScorpKing: I suspect because no default route gets set the "replacedefaultroute" option has nothing to act upon
<stdin> Ben_Cs: depends what ones, most are being slapped about with a large trout at the moment
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: optical media
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: Always slow
<ScorpKing> genii: true
<Ben_Cs> stdin: il,us,main             they all show 27% and stuck
<DaSkreech> Ben_Cs: no everyone and their grandma is trying to get on the servers after a while they get fed up and go to lunch
<DaSkreech> ubunturos: Why?
<genii> ScorpKing: You can make some eth alias for one of the adapters and give it a static IP and default route
<ubunturos> DaSkreech: KDE 3.5.8 was released two days ago, and it is in KUbuntu
<ubunturos> ?
<DaSkreech> ubunturos: Yeah? So ? :)
<stdin> ubunturos: we had it before it was "officially" released ;)
<DaSkreech> We have Beta 3 for KDe4 as well and that was announced last night
<genii> ScorpKing: But still leave the main to use dhclient
<Ben_Cs> DaSkreech: everyone downloadin gutsy u meen?
<ScorpKing> genii: that's what i'm doing right now. :P
<DaSkreech> ubunturos: Isn't open source grand?
<ubunturos> DaSkreech, stdin: umm,ok
<ubunturos> DaSkreech: it is great :)
<genii> ScorpKing: Heh :)
 * ubunturos is downloading the alternate CD
<genii> DaSkreech: Damn, and i built KDE last night from cvs.
<Ben_Cs> stdin: when do u supppose the repos will be available?
<stdin> Ben_Cs: hard to say
<Ben_Cs> stdin: are they under maintanance or just being overloaded because of everyone getting gutsy?
 * ScorpKing is away for now...
<stdin> Updated/Fixed version of Adept is now in feisty-proposed, you should enable that repository before upgrading with adept
<stdin> Ben_Cs: just being hit by the downloaders
<Ben_Cs> stdin: i see
<DaSkreech> Ben_Cs: A week safely
<oelewapp1rke> DaSkreech: any way I can get the console visible on startup
<master3000> #ubuntu
<soulwarp> why, after upgrading my system, does it say i have updates that need to be install?
<oelewapp1rke> I tried removing the quiet splash boot options
<oelewapp1rke> but it's not helping
<ubuntu> XD
<nicolai_> Can I upgrade a Feisty install to Gutsy with the regular CD? I don't feel like hammering the severs.
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: Honestly it's supposed to do it I have no idea why yours is behaving badly
<stdin> nicolai_: no
<DaSkreech>  oelewapp1rkedid you check the md5sums ?
<oelewapp1rke> DaSkreech: I ran the "check validity of cd" stuff
<oelewapp1rke> I'm burning the cd under vista
<oelewapp1rke> no easy md5sum tool
<thill2708> are there any issues upgrading from feisty to gutsy?
<bonaldo2000> I just installed gutsy where I used the irqpoll option when launching the live cd..this does not have any effect on the final installed version? Like the irqpoll causing it to choose some different parameters or something like that?
<jussi|no2> hmmm, what is the command to shutdown from the commandline?
<kaminix> Is is just my previously unmaintained computer, or is memory usage in Gutsy VERY much improved from Feisty?
<tsdgeos> shutdown
<Lynoure> thill2708: your hibernation might stop working, at least mine did.
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: You can get md5sum.exe
<kaminix> I have 100MB less RAM usage and 400MB less Swap, it's amazing.
<DaSkreech> stdin: is there a known gutsyissues page ?
<Lynoure> thill2708: I bet there are others as well, check the Launchpad
<nicolai_> stdin: How come? Isn't that supposed to work?
<thill2708> Lynoure: I just don't feel like trying to figure out how to bu my data right now :(
<stdin> DaSkreech: not get, I don't think
<shiva_> hi you guys
<soulwarp> never mind i figured it out
<stdin> nicolai_: it still uses the network to install most packages
<soulwarp> apt-get -f install
<Lynoure> thill2708: bu? If that is short for backup, even one with keep is better than none, especially if you back up /etc, /home and dpkg --get-selections
<shiva_> i got a question ... well upgrading still doesn't work. can i simply replace feisty by gutsy in sources.list ??
<nicolai_> stdin: Fair enough. I guess I'll wait one or two days then.
<sub[t]rnl> shiva_: yes, it should work
<shiva_> ok thanks you guys
<kaminix> shiva_: No, don't know why, but my experience tells me it'll break your system badly. As said, no idea why, maybe it's better now.
<kaminix> Uh...
<sub[t]rnl> I have done it
<sub[t]rnl> it was seemless
<kaminix> Oh, good.
<nicolai_> kaminix: only if you have extra repositories
<kaminix> I did it with an older release, and it fucked up hard.
<kaminix> Ahhh
<stdin> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<kaminix> Oh, sorry.
<stdin> if you upgrade by changing sources.list, make sure you upgrade with "sudo aptitude --with-recommends dist-upgrade"
<stdin> otherwise you'll get some strange mix of feisty and gutsy
<Pasar> hi
<kaminix> I can't get SCIM/Anthy working in Gutsy. :(
<Pasar> is there an md5 hash for the 7.10 release anywhere?
<jfro> upgrade went somewhat OK, so i restarted, everything seems ok but KDE is redrawing like crazy on a lot of UI elements, anybody know what might be up?
<DaSkreech> Pasar: for the whole repos ?
<kaminix> Pasar: You have one on the CD if you mount it.
<Pasar> for the iso
<Pasar> kaminix: but there's no check be4 burning?
<stdin> Pasar: from the place you got the ISO, look at the "MD5SUMS" file
<Pasar> stdin: thanx, that helped :)
<kaminix> Pasar: As stdin said you can dload one, but you can also do as I said an mount it before burning and check. :)
<kaminix> Gah.
<kaminix> Too slow.
<joshjosh> has there been a better kickoff ported to kubuntu yet?
<oelewapp1rke> DaSkreech: md5sum is ae9b209fe4b9caf545fa2011631de797 which seems to be correct
<oelewapp1rke> I'm gonna try again
<slaugh> wow apt-get is really slow today :/ busy day ekh
<DaSkreech> joshjosh: A better kickoff?
<jfro> anybody know what might be going on with my redrawing issue in KDE?
<DaSkreech> slaugh: Upgrade day the day A server becomes a man!
<slaugh> :]
<jfro> everything is insanely slow
<sayers> Why does Boinc start up automaticly!
<Kein> jfro: remove compiz.
<Kein> and xgl.
<jfro> ok
<jfro> thanks
<jfro> also my cdrom setup seems to be borked
<sub[t]rnl> jfro: you can set how often the desktop is redrawn in ccms under general
<joshjosh> DaSkreech, Yeah. the opensuse menu. there was one ported to Kubuntu, but it was pretty horrible. I was wondering if there was a better one.
<jfro> well it's li keevery action/mouse move makes all the UI widgets draw and horribly slow
<jfro> can see them all trying to draw or something
<sub[t]rnl> jfro: adjust the values within compizconfig-settings-manager (ccms) and see if it helps
<jfro> don't have such a program
<Azzco> I can't see any optical decivces on my machine... how do I know that they're recognised?
<sub[t]rnl> are you using compiz-fusion for compositing?
<jfro> i just upgraded, i wasn't
<jfro> i had it installed but wasn't using it
<DaSkreech> Azzco: How are you looking?
<Azzco> ,/media and k3b can't find anything either
<DaSkreech> oh
<DaSkreech> hmm
<Azzco> No popup if I put in any kind of CD either
<DaSkreech> Azzco: lshw ?
<jfro> i got a pop up but perms denied regarding CDs
<Azzco> DaSkreech: That's a really long list...
<doc__> hi there
<sub[t]rnl> greets doc__
<DaSkreech> Azzco: Pipe it into less
<DaSkreech> lshw | less
<jfro> hmm, fixed that, now i can't eject CDs, mount them fine (as normal user)
<jfro> only ivman can unmount
<Azzco> DaSkreech: Nope nothing abuot CDR drive...
<tuomas_> Has anyone managed to upgrade kubuntu to 7.10 with adept?
<igniter> files downloaded, while installing them the process has stopped, after 3-4 errors, it's stalled at 2%, configuring libstdc++6, what's the next step? what may happen if I just restart the computer?
<DaSkreech> Azzco: Does your BIOS see it?
<igniter> I did it using adept
<DaSkreech> tuomas_: I have
<Kachna> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<DaSkreech> But that was weeks ago
<Azzco> DaSkreech: Yes I can boot from a live cd
<moofoo> hello, i want to upgrade a remote (desktop) kubuntu feisty to gutsy .. is it safe to use the "Network upgrade for Ubuntu servers" @ http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading or does adept do something specific for a kubuntu upgrade?
<Kachna> [21:19] <ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Azzco> DaSkreech: Well I never saw grub load but it said ISOLINUX something...
<tuomas_> igniter: but the upgrade didn't finish with you too?
<Kachna> i think it's outdated :P
<DaSkreech> moofoo: the server upgrade should work nicely
<Kachna> hello all btw
<moofoo> DaSkreech: thank you.. i'll go for it then ;-)
<DaSkreech> Kachna: No it's not
<igniter> tuomas_: all files downloaded, I got the errors while installing them
<tuomas_> I think that the packages that ask for settings are causing these problems
 * moofoo wants to see a xp->vista upgrade from a remote host that easily ;-)
<tuomas_> igniter: same here
<Kachna> DaSkreech: strange, did dist-upgrade and compiz popped up
<igniter> now I don't know what to do :)
<DaSkreech> Kachna: You had it installed before?
<tuomas_> igniter: go to console and enter sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kachna> DaSkreech: nope
<igniter> tuomas_: ok ty
<Kachna> well i had it long ago,but removed...
<B-Minus> hello
<DaSkreech> Kachna: apparently not enough :)
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<yaccin> HOW can it be that a NEW version has more bugs + lesser functions then an old version?
<yaccin> this SO sucks
<B-Minus> i just installed kubunti 7.10 but adept keeps saying there is a version upgrade
<Kachna> with purge param :P strange
<yaccin> im really angry :(
<yaccin> maybe i should downgrade to 7.04
<DaSkreech> yaccin: kopete ?
<tuomas_> igniter: did you get it working?
<yaccin> yes kopete
<yaccin> -__
<yaccin> i mean how can it be?
<philipp_> hi
<yaccin> it worked perfectly in 7.04
<stdin> B-Minus: yes, it's a bug
<yaccin> and even in RC1
<DaSkreech> yaccin: The smooth scrolling thing was apparently killing laptops
<philipp_> i have a serious problem
<B-Minus> stdin: ok tnx
<yaccin> DaSand the MSN protocoll?
<philipp_> my AltGr key isn't working
<yaccin> ...
<tuomas_> for me the graphical upgrade failed also on 7.04
<philipp_> i run gutsy
<igniter> tuomas_: one thing, the updater is still running, can't execute the command without closing the updater first, when trying to close the updater it warns about the system becoming unusable if the process is interrupted
<DaSkreech> yaccin: That's patched already
<sub[t]rnl> yaccin: the problem with kdelibs has been resolved
<igniter> possibly becoming unusable
<sub[t]rnl> for kopete
<oelewapp1rke> DaSkreech: your ubuntu user login "works"
<tuomas_> igniter: you have to close the updater but don't reboot yet!
<oelewapp1rke> as in it does not say password incorrect
<igniter> ok
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: On my live CD?
<oelewapp1rke> but it immediately gets back to the login screen
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: there is no password
<oelewapp1rke> on your live cd ?
<stdin> yaccin: and it's not a kubuntu bug, actually, it's a KDE bug that the kubuntu guys kindly fixed for you
<oelewapp1rke> DaSkreech: yes it does something
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: You have to setone up with sudo passwd ubuntu
<tony_> ya pas des francais ici ,
<tony_> ?
<stdin> !fr
<yaccin> and smooth scrolling never made problems on my laptop...
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tuomas_> igniter: apt-get will probably also give you some warnings...
<oelewapp1rke> DaSkreech: hmmm so what should I do ?
<yaccin> and... how can it make problems when its an option?
<oelewapp1rke> I see the login screen
<yaccin> if it doesnt work, simply turn it off
<oelewapp1rke> the graphical login screen
<yaccin> -_-
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: And you can't get to a console ?
<yaccin> and i dont have updates for kopete or anything else
<yaccin> just openoffice
<oelewapp1rke> DaSkreech: no
<igniter> yes, I can't execute the command yet, some process still is blocking it
<DaSkreech> yaccin: It's an option that gets turned on and wakes up the CPU constantly
<oelewapp1rke> ctrl-alt-f1 shows me a disclaimer screen
<oelewapp1rke> no promp
<igniter> I'm trying with ps -aux | grep adept
<tuomas_> igniter: no, there is just the lock file
<oelewapp1rke> just the legal mumbo jumbo
<yaccin> DaSthen turn it off? ^^
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: alt+ctrl=f2 ?
<igniter> to close whatever it's blocking
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DaSkreech> +F2 ?
<oelewapp1rke> same ...
<igniter> tuomas_: what's the file name?
<yaccin> and how do i get the kopete-msn-fix?
<igniter> tuomas_: what's the program name?
<DaSkreech> yaccin: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<tuomas_> igniter: delete the file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<yaccin> will it be in apt in a few days?
<oelewapp1rke> alt-F7 gets me back to the graphical login screen
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: Kubuntu Live Cd?
<oelewapp1rke> yes the desktop x86 cd
<_basti> hi!
<Azzco> ...So how am I supposed to burn a CD when ubuntu doesn't recognise my CD drive?
<DaSkreech> yaccin: I suspect
<yaccin> DaSit should be now... -_-
<DaSkreech> oelewapp1rke: Can You join #kubuntu-devel and report it ?
<DaSkreech> yaccin: The servers are being hammered
<DaSkreech> that means for devs as well
<yaccin> DaSkreech: you always find an excuse, dont you? :P
<igniter> tuomas_: done, I've just executed the command
<tuomas_> igniter: apt-get dist-upgrade?
<DaSkreech> yaccin: Well if you would like to walk over to the servers and put htem on manually then that would be great :) otherwise it's not feasible.
<tuomas_> did it start installing the packages?
<proprietarysucks> wow only 8 hours left for my upgrade
<DaSkreech> yaccin: and you have a link to install it there if you like
<yaccin> DaSkreech: hmm walking could be a bit difficult for me ;=
<yaccin> ;)
<_basti> i'm just installing gutsy gibbon and want it to join with my /boot-partition which another linux is using, but it wants to format it. so I decided to make the grub-things later on. but now, at setup step 6 theres an option "install boot loader". should I uncheck it or leave as is?
<moofoo> oh another question.. i just realized that i have R installed from the official r-project.org repository and they do not provide gutsy packages yet.. anyone know if the upgrade feisty->gutsy still works? (R is at version 2.6 and gutsy only has 2.5.1 in it :-( )
<igniter> tuomas_: yes, it's asking me to execute apt-get -f install
<proprietarysucks> it's been upgrading for about an hour and half already so this is just awesome
<DaSkreech> Azzco: sorry I misssed it does it see it in BIOS ?
<tuomas_> igniter: I entered apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<Forssen85> I can't get the 3d effects to work!
<fay_elf> Kubuntu-fi
<Azzco> DaSkreech: In bios it's seen yes (No problem ;))
<DaSkreech> moofoo: It will ignore it then
<Forssen85> I installed Compiz
<proprietarysucks> ATTENTION EVERYONE UPGRADING TO KUBUNTU 7.10 -- STOP DOWNLOADING IMMEDIATELY    soicandownloadfaster
<yaccin> proprietarysucks: just use bittorrent
<emilsedgh> ?
<proprietarysucks> I'm at work unfortunately
<DaSkreech> Azzco: strange what does ls /dev/[hs]d* output?
<moofoo> DaSkreech: yes but maybe some dependent packages that are in the repository are updated and hence break things?! ..
<sub[t]rnl> Forssen85: whats the problem?
<adz21c> anyone else finding kopete crashes when attempting to log into msn?
<DaSkreech> moofoo: can't be if you have 2.6 installed already
<Azzco> sda ,1,2 sdb,1,2,3 sdc,1 and2
<sub[t]rnl> adz21c: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<DaSkreech> adz21c: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<adz21c> ty
<igniter> tuomas_: I'm going to execute  apt-get -f dist-upgrade as you said, from what I see, this is the same as doing the upgrade from adept, right?
<stdin> if you upgrade by changing sources.list, make sure you upgrade with "sudo aptitude --with-recommends dist-upgrade"
<DaSkreech> Azzco: You have three hard drives?
<stdin> otherwise you'll get some strange mix of feisty and gutsy
<moofoo> DaSkreech:  R consists of quite alot of packages (and thinks like "codetool" "cluster" etc) http://cran.at.r-project.org/bin/linux/ubuntu/feisty/
<Azzco> DaSkreech: I was just asking myself the same thing..
<DaSkreech> Azzco: Ha ha :)
<Azzco> DaSkreech: Might be my portable
<DaSkreech> Azzco: Those all look remarkably like hard drives
<tuomas_> igniter: yep
<moofoo> but ok... i'll see what happens if i run the magic do-release-upgrade ;-)
<igniter> tuomas_: great, thank you :)
<Azzco> DaSkreech: Going to check this out a bit, sounds really weird
<RivaeAerya> why is Kubuntu much more unsupported in some things than Ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Azzco: Yeah, Maybe they are ploting against you
<pierreth> Anyone using Netbeans?
<tuomas_> But I really hope these "easy to user" things would much more reliable!
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: Cause developers are thrown at Ubuntu. There is one paid dev for Kubuntu
<Azzco> DaSkreech: Indeed, they'll undo my bed when I sleep =o
<ScorpKing> pierreth: not yet. :P how does it run under linux?
<tuomas_> If the graphical installer isn't reliable then people should be guided to use apt-get
<pierreth> ScorpKing: I have just installed it
<DaSkreech> tuomas_: there is no such thing as the "default user" unless you have a mac :-(
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: so does it have plusses for me to switch to Ubuntu instead of Kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> pierreth: it runs on java right?
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: Not too much. The main difference is the desktop environment
<stdin> tuomas_: if the graphical upgrade fails people should use do-release-upgrade, not apt-get
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: The only problem is, GNOME is very slow here
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: oh, and, the printer support etc etc?
<tuomas_> DaSkreech: I'm not talking about default user, I'm talking about creating an easy looking upgrade tool which will mess up peoples computers
<Azzco> Okay I really have no idea how to get my CD drive going..
<pierreth> ScorpKing: Yes. But I don't have the Java tools....
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: and in my opinion the support crew. the support here in #kubuntu is very friendly
<RivaeAerya> and the "just works"? doesn't "just work" in Kubuntu
<RivaeAerya> that's true :)
<DaSkreech> tuomas_: And I'm saying there is no ...standard user. Sorry wrong term
<pierreth> ScorpKing: I just have the Ruby tools
<ScorpKing> pierreth: i think you can download them from the netbeans website.
<DaSkreech> tuomas_: Everyone plays with the computer in slightly different ways that will make thigns break
<pierreth> ScorpKing: I want to do Ruby with it
<ubuntu> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pierreth> ScorpKing: yes, but I don't find it
<ScorpKing> pierreth: let me look...
<ubuntu> whats the command again to installt the codecs i need to play mp3?
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats < read
<tuomas_> DaSkreech: apt-get dist-upgrade works and in my opinion isn't that much harder to use than adept
<Azzco> I've only changed my chassi and then ubuntu can't recognise my CD drive...
<ubuntu> no i cant find it
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: Well they have huge teams working ona each of the specs where we have to make do :-(
<moofoo> is there a way to search for installed packages that are from 3rd party repositories?
<pierreth> ScorpKing: Netbeans looks cool on Unix
<ubuntu> please tell me the command
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: still trying to figure out a way from the quandry
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: what do you mean? Sorry, dutch is not my native language
<DaSkreech> tuomas_: for some people
<RivaeAerya> err
<RivaeAerya> english
<RivaeAerya> and i just said my real language :P
<stdin> ubuntu: so you can't find the link called "MP3" on that page, and follow it to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3 ?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Forssen85> How do I get Compiz working in 7.10??
<stdin> DaSkreech: your cue ^
<stdin> !compiz | Forssen85
<ubotu> Forssen85: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<pierreth> ScorpKing: I guess Java comes by default, but not for the Ruby version
<stdin> DaSkreech: too late :)
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: Well Kubuntu can't get as many things done so they say well it doesn't make sense to send more people cause they caon't get instant results but we can't get more projects done without more people
<DaSkreech> stdin: damn!
<ubuntu> apt-get libxine-extracodecs isnt working
<ubuntu> it failed
<ubuntu> Azzco: i read it isnt working
<stdin> what version
<ubuntu> what now....
<ubuntu> Azzco:
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: hmm... that's a pity, because i like using KDE more than GNOME, but if my computer really will "just work" in every way when i switch to GNOME, i might just take it.
<stdin> ubuntu: what version ?
<ubuntu> version 7.10
<ScorpKing> pierreth: i won't know. i'm gonna use it for java programming only. i see the tools here - http://www.netbeans.info/downloads/index.php
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: What would you like to just work ?
<ubuntu> gibbon
<Azzco> ubuntu: ?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubuntu> ty
<stdin> ubuntu: read the Gutsy instructions then
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: hardware support, Xorg, configuration
<DaSkreech> The first two KDE should pick up as well
<stdin> it really does quite clearly state the package
<DaSkreech> which configuration
<pierreth> ScorpKing: see, it is not easy to find, I have the version 6
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: Which configurations are you talking about?
<ScorpKing> pierreth: oh i see. maybe the java website?
<pierreth> ScorpKing: I don't need the ide again, just the java tools
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<pierreth> ScorpKing: i will make a google search
<ScorpKing> ok
<pierreth> ScorpKing: Do you like Ruby?
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: well, i'd guess "everything", but, i mean Xorg, hardware configuration, compiz fusion, automatic updates (adept is sometimes a pain to use, because it crashes all the time), and other features.
<ScorpKing> pierreth: never used it.
<pierreth> ScorpKing: Ok, I love Python but I want to learn Ruby
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: use adept_updater from the sys tray :-)
<tuomas_> Ok, it could be kitchensync that caused the problems in the upgrade
<ScorpKing> pierreth: i know pascal and some asm. busy learning c++.
<pierreth> ScorpKing: I know well C++
<|Cugel|> Trying to update -- but things seem to be very down.
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: that one crashes too :P
<pierreth> ScorpKing: Netbeans does C++ too
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: in fact, it crashed on me at the end of the system upgrade
<kritzstapf> amaroks moodbar wont is not showing up any moods! (testing with mp3 files)
<igniter> tuomas_: seems to be working fine, thank you!
<ubuntu> DaSkreech:  its not working it get this message:
<ubuntu> Package libxine1-ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ubuntu> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ubuntu> is only available from another source
<ubuntu> E: Package libxine1-ffmpeg has no installation candidate
<ScorpKing> pierreth: using kdevelop. ;)
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tuomas_> igniter: nice if I could help
<tuomas_> I just assume that many have similar problems while upgrading...
<ubuntu> Being nice to people isnt open source anymore its outsourced for proprietary sharks exclusive nowadays
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: well if it helps any the two peopel I know who upgraded to Gutsy on Ubuntu both had the update manager crash on them as well
<poison--> how can i make a folder and all its contents readwrite with any user?
<poison--> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<pierreth> ScorpKing: kdelvelop is cool too!
<DaSkreech> kritzstapf: try installing the moodbar package
<ubuntu> !abuse | ScorpKing
<ubotu> ScorpKing: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: ok but adept crashes too on normal updates, almost always at the end, when its at 99% or something, at the last package
<ScorpKing> lol. :P
<DaSkreech> Strange I haven't had mine crash since edgy
<kritzstapf> DaSkreech, ... it is installed, otherwise i wouldnt be able to activate the moodbar
<Azzco> Arrgh I'll just reboot again and hope that I can burn down the gutsy ISO from a windows partition..
<ubuntu> i cant get the mp3 codecs i enabled all the the repos in adept manager and then i entered the commands in Konsole to the codecs but its not working
<ubuntu> :(
<yaccin> how can i get a KDE color scheme from my PC to my laptop?
<ScorpKing> poison--: sudo chmod o+w -R /dir
<yaccin> (one that i creatyt by myself not downloaded)
<tuomas_> DaSkreech: I think adept is mainly unstable when the package asks the user for some configuration
<poison--> sweet
<poison--> ty SK
<ScorpKing> np
<ubuntu> !mp3 | Leopard
<ubotu> Leopard: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> tuomas_: Agreed
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: update first
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: how often?
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: pretty often, since a few weeks ago
<nzk> What's the command to open the GUI dist-updater?
<billytwowilly>  is it possible to change the port that is audio out on the sound card?
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: Did you check the logs to see why it crashed ?
<DaSkreech> nzk: adept_manager --version-upgrade
<Perseid> Hi all. I'm trying to upgade to 7.10 folliwing these instructions: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading I enabled Recommended updates and let it get a new list of packages but Full Upgrade is ghosted and there is no Version Upgrade button.
<tuomas_> By the way, how is it possible to view for example zip files in konqueror with zip:/file.zip
<tuomas_> Personally I like it more than ark
<kritzstapf> Perseid, i think you need to update your feisty packages before switching to gutsy
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: no, where are they?
<tuomas_> Or is this fixed already in 7.10?
<moofoo> can someone recommend a fast mirror from germany? uk, se, de are super slow atm... (yeah massive dos at the moment but maybe there is one mirror that is not that stressed9
<Perseid> kritzstapf: Yes, but I thought that was what the Full Upgrade button was supposed to do.
<DaSkreech> Perseid: try closing adept then press alt+F2 -> kdesu adept_manager --version-upgrade
<ScorpKing> moofoo: tried torrents?
<kritzstapf> Perseid, are there other update-buttons?
<moofoo> ScorpKing: for upgrade.. so torrent is not a real option
<Russel> how can i change the default methode how ubuntu suspends? the normal suspend doesn't work, but pm-suspend --quirck-vga-post works
<ScorpKing> moofoo: lol. true
<Russel> -c
<moofoo> hm fi seems atleast reasonable..
<moofoo> still slow :(
<yeo_> ok rebooting after a gutsy update...wish me luck. brb in 5 mins hopefully ;)
<ubuntu> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Perseid> DaSkreech: There's the button. Thanks. :)
<ubuntu> !mp3 gutsy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 gutsy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<moofoo> but 730kb/s is at least better than 50kb/s ;-)
<ubuntu> its not working
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: /var/log normally
<pierreth> ScorpKing: I think I found the answert here: http://dlc.sun.com/netbeans/download/6.0/milestones/latest/
<cpk1> anyone know of a simple batch audio converter? I want to go from flac to mp3
<ubuntu> which codec to i need to install to have mp3 in GUTSY GIBBON please?
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: you can check in Ksystemlog as well
<ubuntu> I tried that pages
<pierreth> ScorpKing: I need the full package
<ubuntu> but it isnt helping me at all
<ScorpKing> pierreth: nice. looking...
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: do you have universe enabled ?
<ubuntu> in adept ?
<DaSkreech> cpk1: for loop in a bash script ? :)
<ScorpKing> pierreth: there is a 172MB download there
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: yes
<cpk1> I have tons of albums I want to convert so either a simple to set up command line tool or a simple gui
<pierreth> ScorpKing: Yes, it is big, I am downloading it now
<ScorpKing> lol
<B-Minus> hmmz
<B-Minus> what codec do i need to install to have streaming mp3 support in amarok ?
<pierreth> ScorpKing: thank you
<B-Minus> w32codecs doesnt excist anymore ?
<ScorpKing> pierreth: uhm... i didn't do much but you're welcome. ;-)
<Perseid> Am I doing something wrong or are the download mirrors getting hit hard because of the update?
<martoya> B-Minus: libxine-extracodecs
<DaSkreech> !info soundkonverter
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<DaSkreech> B-Minus: libxine1-ffmpeg
<B-Minus> tnx
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: and overall, i get the general feeling that kubuntu is being far less supported than Ubuntu, but then there's the fact that GNOME is slow on my computer and that it's being slowly developed (i see almost no progress in the new versions), and the fact that KDE 4 might replace GNOME in future Ubuntu releases
<Bonaldo2000>  Question: if I supplied the irqpoll option when I install kubuntu (I thought I had a problem that it might would be able to solve but didnt) will the effects of the irqpoll option remain in the system after installation even though I no longer has it in my boot parameter list?
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: Will never happen
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: KDE 4 as ubuntu default?
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: Never
<Dr_willis> B-Minus,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<B-Minus> libxine-extracodecs isnt in my list :s
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: and if everyone prefers it?
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: and will GNOME keep up with kde 4?
<Dr_willis> B-Minus,  that installs about all the  restricted bits
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: Canonical does not prefer it so it will never happen
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: irrelevant. Ubuntu will not ship a KDE desktop ever
<ubuntu> DaSkreech:  i am locked out of adept and Konsole and i cant kill Any of them from KsysGuard :/
<Dr_willis> If gnome is slow on your computer... I think it may be time to switch to fluxbox. or somthign rea light
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: define locked out
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: and will GNOME keep up with kde 4?
<martoya> B-Minus: you need enable multiverse first
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: KDE runs fine
<ubuntu> cant kill them cant get in
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: At some point yes
<martoya> B-Minus: and then install the package
<emilsedgh> DaSkreech: but i heard they said if sometime they realize that kde is better enough, they will switch?
<ubuntu> locked out i dont know how to define it differently
<robby> i has a gutsy now bye
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: won't open?
<Perseid> Personally, I think two separate distros for Gnome and KDE is a good idea. And it's not as if you can't install both if you want.
<ubuntu> yes
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: they will get the features of KDE 4?
<DaSkreech> emilsedgh: Not going to happen
<werty> hi
<emilsedgh> then Kubuntu should die and Gubuntu should born :D
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: I suspect Gnome at some pointwill be pressured to add something
<emilsedgh> DaSkreech: really? why? i think it will happen in 2-3 years
<tzanger> does anyone here have their kubuntu desktop printing to a REMOTE cups server?
<DaSkreech> But they are two very different projects so don't expect anything drastic
<Perseid> The people who like Gnome are going to like Gnome no matter what KDE does.
<RivaeAerya> what new features will KDE 4 have, then?
<DaSkreech> !print | tzanger
<ubotu> tzanger: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<evjunior09> So i just upgraded my Kubuntu and it says "Ready To Upgrade!...Click Finish and close the Adept Package Manager and Launch the distribution upgrade tool" What is That?
<blendtux> kritzstapf: what is the use of the moodbar in amarok
<werty> i have a problem with guarddog vs limewire and irc... some help about configure them out?
<DaSkreech> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<DaSkreech> stdin: Whoops ^^^ that needs an update
<tzanger> the box the printer's attached to can print, windows PCs can print through it, but I cannot get kubuntu to do it remotely
<kritzstapf> blendtux, it shows a bar with different colors indicating the "mood" of the song youre playing
<tzanger> DaSkreech: thanks, but this does not appear to be a newbie issue
<ubuntu> Ok i am in adept again DaSkreech which codec do i need again for Gibbon?
<Dr_willis> i always install gnome +kde + several other window managers. :)
<DaSkreech> tzanger: Printer sharing !! :)
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<RivaeAerya> Perseid: yeah well, problem is: i like KDE more, GNOME runs slow here, but i want my computer to automatically support hardware and automatically restore X if it ****'s up, which is only there in Ubuntu, which has GNOME, and far more better support
<blendtux> what is the purpuse of that
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: libxine1-ffmpeg
<Dr_willis> should isntall about all the extra codecs
<evjunior09> So i just upgraded my Kubuntu and it says "Ready To Upgrade!...Click Finish and close the Adept Package Manager and Launch the distribution upgrade tool" What is That?
<RivaeAerya> Perseid: (For hardware and other stuffs i mean, not the IRC support)
<DaSkreech> evjunior09: It should launch it for you
<evjunior09> it dosent
<Dr_willis> I allready broke the 'bullet proof X' under Ubuntu. :)
<Dr_willis> I normally install ubuntu, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: again the hardware support should be in KDE as well.
<evjunior09> DaSkreech: If it dosent launch it for me what do i do?
<DaSkreech> that's not a DE function
<cpk1> DaSkreech: thanks I will check that out
<blendtux> kritzstapf: what is the purpose of that you can hear the mood of the music yourself as you listen
<Dr_willis> im not sure the 'bullet proof x' is just in ubuntu either.
<ubuntu> DaS\
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: it connects to archive.ubuntu.com and isnt downloading the codec
<bascule> congratulations ladies and gentlemen on a fine release of this magnificent linux distro
<ubuntu> :(
<pcrtech> mah i cant upgrade too many people downloading
 * WaltzingAlong is quite convinced that a bullet would do sufficient damage to his laptop, affecting X or not
<resakse> hi..anyone can tell me whats the different between ubuntu 7.10 cd and dvd image?
<DaSkreech> If Ubuntu gets it then everyone gets it. RivaeAerya
<DaSkreech> WaltzingAlong: Apt-get remove X first
<bascule> pcrtech: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<DaSkreech> resakse: The DVD has all of main on it
<maverick_> Guys, when i lunch adept and go to "manage reposetories" i am only getting a list of repos...
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Servers are being hammered. Be patient
<maverick_> how can i get the settings window where i get to tick on recommended updates??
<WaltzingAlong> maverick_: sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde
<DaSkreech> maverick_: Oh like with lines? not checkboxes ?
<resakse> DaSkreech: you mean the DVD got ubuntu + kubuntu +xubuntu +edubuntu and other thing?
<maverick_> yeah
<DaSkreech> resakse: yes
<tzanger> DaSkreech: yeah, see the printer is there, it's shared, I can see it from my kubuntu box that wants to print remotely
<maverick_> DaSkreech: yeah
<resakse> DaSkreech: thanks :)
<DaSkreech> maverick_: yeah you need software-properties-kde
<tzanger> but when I go to print it gets held int eh queue, and if I use wireshark to take al ook, cupsd is returning 'bad client request" with "no file!?!"
<maverick_> ok, thnx
<DaSkreech> what version of cups ?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: it connects to archive.ubuntu.com and isnt downloading the codec
<stdin> !kde4 | DaSkreech :)
<ubotu> DaSkreech :): KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<DaSkreech> Much gracias ! :)
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: even the Xorg restore thingy?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: It's being hammered it works just .. might take a while
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: Should be
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: I'll lookat how it's implemented
<ubuntu> ist ~568 KB
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: ok
<ubuntu> something is wrong DaSkreech
<ubuntu> its not downloading even 1%
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: If you like you can get it from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<slaugh> I dont see "mc" in gibbon repos :/ (?!)
<Jadi> I want Konqueror back! how should I tell it to be the default in 7.10? I don't like Dolphin!
<vzduch> slaugh: should be installed by default
<trpr> ubuntu: it wouldn't surprise me if the first line it /etc/resolv.conf was some search; that the delay is related to some DNS problem
<vzduch> !dolphin | Jadi
<ubotu> Jadi: dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<LjL> Jadi: right click on a folder, "Open with", "Other", "konqueror", "remember"
<lee986321> genii are you still on?
<LjL> info mc gutsy | slaugh
<LjL> !info mc gutsy | slaugh
<ubotu> slaugh: mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2058 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<genii> lee986321: Yup
<thomas_> how long will it take untille gutsy repos get unfreezed?
<Jadi> LjL, ubotu, tnx :)
<slaugh> !info mc gutsy
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2058 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<lee986321> may I im you... I  need you to verify something
<DaSkreech> genii: Brew another cauldron ?
<lee986321> and then explain waht I did to get it
<resakse> DaSkreech: so, If i wanna upgrade from 7.04 on my 3 pc, I should download that dvd image instead of that cd image right?
<DaSkreech> thomas_: A week safely
<WaltzingAlong> resakse: or use apt-cacher
<genii> lee986321: sure
<DaSkreech> resakse: Yeah unless you get the alternate CD
<lee986321> ok
<yaccin> now kopete doesnt work at all -_-
<genii> DaSkreech: 45 mins more here at work so I could drink at least another urn by then.... ;)
<slaugh> thanks :] i've founded "mc"
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy? already patched. check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500  and toward the bottom are downloads
<ubuntu> its finally working after i killed adept notifier
<yaccin> WaltzingAlong: i installed the patched deb
<yaccin> it doesnt crash
<ubuntu> linux works the same way like windows kill until it works
<resakse> DaSkreech: thanks
<ubuntu> :D
<yaccin> it simply doesnt connect
<DaSkreech> yaccin: #kubuntu-devel and report for me :)
<yaccin> ubuntu: 70.4 and 7.10 RC1 worked better then 7.10 final :(
 * genii sips a coffee
<WaltzingAlong> yaccin: seems you decided to install the next set of packages
<WaltzingAlong> genii: how much coffee do you go through in a day? :D
<gary_inNYC> hello
<mantis> hello. Is there a known problem with setting a wifi card (ipw2000) channel with iwconfig??
<genii> WaltzingAlong: in normal 9 hour workday about 10 cups, 12 oz
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<gary_inNYC> 10 cups... i bet your piss reaks of roasted coffee beans
<WaltzingAlong> mine does after one mocha
<WaltzingAlong> (well actually two servings)
<dthacker-lt> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<gary_inNYC> << me?
<mantis> Finally downloaded 7.10 after 30 min that took long :)
<yaccin> oh great
<yaccin> now also konqueror freezes whole KDE
<gary_inNYC> really?
<yaccin> thats it
<yaccin> im getting rid of this crappy 7.10
<yaccin> -_-
<yaccin> maybe im installing RC1 again and dont update
<gary_inNYC> i was just thinking about upgrading too
<kawa> hi, short question. Is filtering away/join messages in kopete posible ? I can't find the opton . Thank you very much
<Perseid> How easy/possible is it to downgrade back if 7.10 doesn't work for me?
<yaccin> gary_inNYC: good luck then ^^
<ScorpKing> kawa: why don't you use konversation for IRC?
<gary_inNYC> lol that rough eh?
<mantis> installing 7.10 in a moment hope it is not so crapy as yo say
<yaccin> Perseid: im afraid you have to reinstall :(
<DaSkreech> Perseid: reinstall?
<nine01a> Yeah I've been with 7.10 since tribe 3 and it's been perfect.
<yaccin> nine01a: .10 was perfect till final release :(
<mantis> burning iso i cannot wait :)
<yaccin> now i cant work here :(
<kawa> ScorpKing: It gets the job done very well. Only the floating away messages bug me :)
<nine01a> yaccin: There's 95 packages I need to update and now you're scarring me.
<nine01a> scaring*
<yaccin> nine01a: i used it since tribe 3 also and everything worked...
<ScorpKing> kawa: oh ok. lol
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: Let me know if you find anything
<mantis> ssee ya later upgrading to 7.10
<gary_inNYC> gLuck
<Perseid> Wow...40k/second. LOL
<yaccin> nine01a: but now... kopete ionstantly crashes because of msn.-.... installed patch... now kopete doesnt konnect and konqueror freezes whole KDE -_-
<nine01a> yaccin: Yeah I saw that in a couple of places but haven't tried it myself yet.
<yaccin> im glad my laptop still runs RC1
<yaccin> everything works there
<Dr_willis> heh.. :)
<Perseid> The upgrader is saying support for some packages ended. None of them are something I installed myself so do I care?
<Dr_willis>    31.0kB/s
<Dr_willis> Perseid,  do you care? :)
<nine01a> Mine's only going ~20KB/s =/
<Dr_willis> If not.. well.. and if you DO care.. whats your options anyway..
<gary_inNYC> is it better to use full upgrade in Adept or upgrading from iso?
<lee986321> so any one any ideas on why my 256 meg card is reading 32?
<lee986321> any ideas on how to correct it
<maverick_> DaSkreech: now that i've set the "recommened updates" in adept...and reloded it and followed the instruction...still i don't get the "Version Upgrade" button
<jbesiee> hi, i'm trying to upgrade to 7.10, but the upgrade manager hang in the process. Any idea what i can do ?
<nine01a> lee986321: is it partitioned?
<Dr_willis> lee986321,  reconfigure the x server - for a start i guess.
<WaltzingAlong> gary_inNYC: better to follow the upgrade instructions
<yaccin> *downloading real debian iso now
<DaSkreech> maverick_: press fetch updates
<DaSkreech> jbesiee: where?
<nine01a> lee986321: nm. wrong context lol
<lee986321> eh its the Video card that is reading 32 megs...I didnt think you could partion ram
<DaSkreech> gary_inNYC: now? from ISO
<maverick_> i did, and no updates are recommened....then i closed and reopened adept...
<jbesiee> DaSkreech: here http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot9.png
<Perseid> Ah. The actual downloading of files is going at 600K. Nice. :)
<gary_inNYC> yeah, im thinking of updating
<lee986321> i was about to say I never heard of partioning rma lol
<DaSkreech> jbesiee: That's not cool
<nine01a> Lol i thought you meant a flash card but I read it wrong, being tired.
<DaSkreech> gary_inNYC: servers are hammered right now
<gary_inNYC> k
<lee986321> lol I know lol
<badandy> Hello everybody... Anybody know ever have a problem wherein only root can access a mounted drive? Root seems to be unable to change the perms on the mount point.. no error, but they just don't change.
<jbesiee> DaSkreech: 10 min after launching, and nothing it done, it tells me to fill a bug and it restore the system
<gary_inNYC> i guess that makes sense
<lee986321> so how can I corect this minor issue, well major issue because its really hindering my 3d
<Dr_willis> !reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lee986321> especaly when my memory speeds a meeger 297 mhz and  my core clock in the card is a meager 325
<Dr_willis> what card is this anyway lee986321 ?
<gary_inNYC> i heard gutsy is going to come prepackaged with compiz-fusion... if so, will i have to uninstall beryl and emerald themes beforehand?
<yaccin> "Improved desktop, updated applications and increased usability features are just a few of the surprises with this latest release. The goal for Kubuntu 7.10, codenamed Gutsy Gibbon, was to remove the edge and the feistin"
<lee986321> eh taht 297 is my vid card not my pc
<Dr_willis> gary_inNYC,  that Might be a good idea.
<yaccin> xD
<gary_inNYC> thx
<yaccin> thats SO true
<lee986321> atix300
<Dr_willis> gary_inNYC,  but i did a clean install.
<lee986321> i have the drivers loaded for it
<lee986321> and its a pci x16
<gary_inNYC> that's prob the best option, but i'm impatient and lazy... lol until i fail will i do a full clean install
<slaugh> !help
<lee986321> not the typical pci card
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nine01a> lee986321: Anything interesting in `dmesg | grep fglrx`
<WaltzingAlong> gary_inNYC: ubuntu yes kubuntu no
<DaSkreech> badandy: try mount iwht -o umask=0022
<lee986321> jsut a sec
<DaSkreech> jbesiee: always freezes there?
<badandy> Thanks DaSkreech, trying it now.
<gary_inNYC> WaltzingAlong: why no for Kubuntu?
<yaccin> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php  << "Under the Hood, Latest Versions and New Qt Langauges"
<lee986321> eh can I im you wit hthe results I dont want to flood
<jbesiee> DaSkreech: yes. im' trying to switch from french server to main one see if it is better
<nine01a> Pastebin is better since we can all see it
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lee986321> cause I am not sure waht I am looking for
<DaSkreech> gary_inNYC: A clean install is actually much faster
<WaltzingAlong> the relationship to gnome is better than with kde i suppose or would not be as stable with kde; perhaps next time; of course you can still use it with kde, just not on by default in kubuntu 7.10
<nine01a> lee986321: use the link above =)
<DaSkreech> jbesiee: at that point it has nothing to do with the server
<DaSkreech> jbesiee: Can' you try the server upgrade ?
<gary_inNYC> thx for the info everyone... gLuck all
<jbesiee> DaSkreech: well, it hangs while downloading some files as part of "preparing the upgarde", it never reach the fetching completed as in the screenshot
<DaSkreech> gary_inNYC: a) compiz is mostly sprung from Gnome so they don't worry too much about KDE bugs and b) Kubuntu has one paid developer so there is much less capabilty to add frivilous stuff and c) KDE4 will come with his by default so we would put it in to take it back out
<DaSkreech> jbesiee: Servers are nbeing hammered
<funnelweb> hi
<lee986321> ohh first time I did that sorry
<jbesiee> DaSkreech: i guessed it :D any way to dowload it by hand or on others more available servers ?
<Dr_willis> people have no patience. :)
<badandy> DaSkreech, that worked perfectly. Thanks for the quick assistance. I'll go figure out how to get that in my fstab now. :)
<lee986321> well 2 peeps are looking at it now erg
<lee986321> so wahts going on lol
<DaSkreech> !mirror | jbesiee
<ubotu> jbesiee: Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<DaSkreech> badandy: for the options coloumnput umask=0022
<macmini> hi there
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jbesiee> k, thx, i'll have a look or even wait tomorow :D
<lee986321> eh I added it to the book mark section
<lee986321> nine01a its been pasted genii said that I can edit it
<BlueDevil> hi guys, were kde 3.5.8 packages released for feisty in full or only base packages?
<nine01a> lee986321: what's the link to it?
<DaSkreech> BlueDevil: In full?
<BlueDevil> DaSkreech: all the packages
<martoya> BlueDevil: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-358.php
<lee986321> for?
<yaccin> hmm which distribution am i going to use now? -_-
<lee986321> oooohhhhh Iam sorry I amnew at this
<vzduch> yaccin: why?
<nine01a> lee986321: It's all good
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41123/
<yaccin> vzduch: because 7.10 sucks
<DaSkreech> yaccin: Fedora :)
<yaccin> nah fedora is worse
<vzduch> DaSkreech: w0rd :)
<BlueDevil> martoya: "Base packages are also available for Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty), with more coming soon"
<DaSkreech> yaccin: gentoo
<Perseid> Slackware. Be a man. :)
<Dr_willis> yaccin,  PuppyLinux :)
<yaccin> thats my problem... kubuntu was the best ive ever used -_-
<yaccin> go away with those... things :P
<DaSkreech> yaccin: And you are not willing to give it two days to sort itself out?
<nine01a> lee986321: Okay yeah it's saying there's like 33MB of video memory. Have you looked for a BIOS setting that might be related to that?
<DaSkreech> yaccin: Vista!
 * Dr_willis hands out Patience to the channel.
<yaccin> DaStwo days? two days without internet?
<yaccin> i mean... everything worked in RC1...
<BlueDevil> yaccin: what sucks about 7.10? i'm planning to upgrade
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: can' apt install .. servers are slooooow
<tzanger> well I figured out why KDE cannot print to remote ipp servers
 * Dr_willis thinks this souns like wireless problems..
<yaccin> it shouldnt be worse then RC1 in final release...
<yaccin> -_-
<DaSkreech> tzanger: wazzit?
<lee986321> in my PC?
<tzanger> when it invokes the 'ipp' command it gives a list of options but does not include them in quotes
<lee986321> the bios its self?
<tzanger> ipp expects options in quotes, and then the file to print last
<tzanger> or file(s) to print rather
<nine01a> lee986321: Yeah. The BIOS setup. Might have something to do with it
<yaccin> BlueDevil: msn doesnt work in kopete... so ive installed a patch now kopete doesnt work at all an konqueror crashes my whole KDE -_-
<lee986321> hmm just a sec Ill restart.
<tzanger> so this is something either deep-seated or configured wrong
<lee986321> and check and brb
<nine01a> lee986321: I have to grab some food so I'll be back in a while
<mschiff> hm on upgrade I get lots of error while packages are being installed...
<vzduch> yaccin: you could try Mandriva 2008.. got very good reviews the last few days
 * genii hands out coffee to Patience
<yaccin> vzduch: ill take a look on it :)
<lee986321> ok I'll make a note...were alos t o have a sever windsotrm hit
<yaccin> PCLinuxOS was also nice but had too much crap preinstalled
 * ScorpKing pass genii more coffee to hand out...
<genii> ScorpKing: Yer hired! ;)
<vzduch> yaccin: not really.. my problem w/ PCLOS was a lack of packages
<ScorpKing> :D lol
<tzanger> does anyone here have remote IPP printing working with Kubuntu?
<yaccin> vzduch: explain.. ^^
<Perseid> If MSN outright doesn't work in this version of kopete wouldn't they release a fix in short order?
<proog> i just installed kubuntu 7.10. whenever i try to connect to msn using kopete, kopete crashes. what can be done to make it behave?
<yaccin> Perseid: there is a "fix" -_-
<DaSkreech> tzanger: Ah ok
<wikipedia> hi
<vzduch> yaccin: no Audacious, no normalize e.g.
<yaccin> vzduch: hmm i dont really need audacious
<Perseid> Man, no MSN is gonna suck. Are there other IM clients for MSN?
<LogicalDash> I'm in Adept Manager and trying to sort my search results by requested action. I click on "Requested," and it moves down and up like a button, but nothing actually happens. How to fix this?
<igniter> tuomas_: updating finished, now what? restart?
<yaccin> vzduch: bt the had KvIRC preinstalled for example
<yaccin> -_-
<letalis> my kopete client dies on msn at the moment
<yaccin> Perseid: use meebo.com so long...
<yaccin> oh wait... that page doesnt work with konqueror... so you have to install firefox
<yaccin> or you can just install amsn
<Perseid> amsn. Cool.
<vzduch> yaccin: who needs KVIrc? o0
<wikipedia> hi
<wikipedia> hi
<yaccin> somebody should make a note about the kopete bug(s) in the topic :P
<mschiff> on my laptop adept_manager crashes as soon I click the first "Continue" button in the upgrader.. what can I do about it?
<wikipedia> hi
<Perseid> Maybe I'll use that until there's an official new version. But surely that isn't serious enough to switch distros over is it?
<yaccin> vzduch: thats what i was asking myself ^^
<yaccin> and thats why im not going to use PCLinuxOS
<yaccin> id love to use gentoo
<letalis> mschiff: id run adept_manager in a konsole
<yaccin> but it simply sucks :D
<letalis> and look at the messages in the console
<sonic__> whats the room for kde4
<sonic__> ?
<wikipedia> hi
<proog> why hasn't the kopete msn issue been adressed _before_ the gutsy release?
<wikipedia> hi
<letalis> see what it says when it dies then use the paste services to show us
<wikipedia> ?
<yaccin> proog: well it worked before the release ;)
<mschiff> letalis: I already tried that.... and I tried stracing ist.. but I can not see anthing strange..
<yaccin> proog: stupid, isnt it? ^^
<proog> yaccin: yes, very :)
<mschiff> letalis: I will try again in a few minutes.. have to boot it
<yaccin> im so angry about it -_-
<letalis> have you tried using apt-get?
<yaccin> and the "fix" made it even worse
<stdin> yaccin: like I said ages ago, it's a KDE bug that the kubuntu devs kindly fixed for you
<proog> yaccin: the fix?
<yaccin> id love to smash someones face now xD
<yaccin> stdin: WHAT DID THEY FIX?
<letalis> if it dies with apt-get then the problem wis with apt and not adept
<yaccin> -_-
<stdin> yaccin: got complaints? #kubuntu-devel and report bugs on launchpad, otherwise nothing will be done
<Perseid> I don't get it. Someone on the kopete team is going to say "Oops, my bad." and in a few days we'll be able to update to the new version. Meanwhile we can use amsn. So how is this a huge deal?
<yaccin> proog: yeah there was a link where you could download a .deb and install it, but as i said it made everything worse for me
<wikipedia> hi
<yaccin> stdin: i simply switch the ditro :P
<DaSkreech> sonic__: Sorry?
<wikipedia> hi
<stdin> yaccin: then do it
<DaSkreech> proog: it appeared right before the relelase
<letalis> i just use pidgin when the kopete devs brainfart :D
<igniter> I've just finished updating the distro by a konsole command (adept throw a few errors got stalled and had to cancel the updater), is it safe to restart now?
<letalis> lol
<igniter> I used apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<sonic__> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> !hi | wikipedia
<ubotu> wikipedia: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<wikipedia> !hi | Daisuke-Ido
<ubotu> Daisuke-Ido: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<proog> and so i see this distro release didn't go quite without problems :)
<Dr_willis> proog,  compared to some of the other released ive seen.. :) its not too bad.
<ajagucki> Any special instructions for upgrading from RC to final? I ask because in Adept Manager the 'Version Upgrade' button is enabled and yet the distribution upgrade process halts with "Your system is up to date."  If that's the case, why is the "Version Upgrade" button still enabled in Adept Manager I wonder?
<stdin> !final | ajagucki
<ubotu> ajagucki: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<guillermo> hi i just uppgraded to gusty from 7.04
<DaSkreech> proog: Nothing this big ever goes without problems
<stdin> ajagucki: ignore the Version Upgrade button for now
<ajagucki> stdin: okay
<guillermo> but then i restarted after i thought the intallation was done
<guillermo> and now adept tells me i can update to gusty and the uppgrade window opens?
<guillermo> what did i do worng?
<proog> DaSkreech: i know, it's just that one of the problems is a pretty vital option (msn plugin) for many users
<DaSkreech> guillermo: Known bug. Sorry about the scare
<bascule> <off-topic?
<bascule> why have my work trousers got teflon in them?
<DaSkreech> proog: It happened last night basically. how are we to plan for that?
<DaSkreech> proog: Plus MSN breaks servers all the time
<[Al]> Hello!
<DaSkreech> !ot | bascule
<ubotu> bascule: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<proog> DaSkreech: it just sounds very strange that something happens just like that
<proog> DaSkreech: and yeah, msn is some unstable shit
<bascule> :)
<[Al]> When my laptop's in "plugged in" mode the graphics are all laggy and crappy. When it's in battery mode the graphics are awesome, but of course my battery runs out. Can I make it run in battery mode even when plugged in?
<DaSkreech> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Perseid> proog: You do realize that the people who package Kubuntu are not the same people who make kopete right?
<bascule> they keep trying to go to windows based OS and that ruins things for them :)
<Irvine> got a very strange problem with LiveCD. After booting into X mode it asks me to logon. No guess what should I enter
<proog> Perseid: yes, i know
<Dr_willis> [Al],  sounds like the power-saving features are confused. and reversed to me.
<Dr_willis> CPU is throttling down on ac.
<proog> Perseid: but was kopete really updated right before the release?
<[Al]> yes me too
<[Al]> can I turn them a) around and b) off?
<DaSkreech> Irvine: Can you ask in #kubuntu-devel thanks
<jussi01> proog: Perseid its not a kopete problem iirc
<yaccin> i hope that at least k3b still works :(
<anger> Houston, we have a problem
<wikipedia> anger, how do i get .fi domain?
<wikipedia> i think it looks cool
<jussi01> wikipedia: they are quite hard to get
<Dr_willis> Kevin Carmony, former CEO of Linux desktop distributor Linspire, publicly announced that he’s switched to Ubuntu.
<anger> Why am I unable to mount my /home partition?
<Irvine> DaSkreech: Sure, thx
<Dr_willis> heh.. we need a CEO focused Disrto now! :0
<guillermo> how do i check what kind of RAM memory i got?
<anger> It says that /dev/sda3 is already mounted or /home is busy
<wikipedia> shouldn't it be possible to just use any non-existing domain for connecting to freenode? if possible how?
<wikipedia> srry my techincal knowledge is very poor
<anger> I tried other locations too
<wikipedia> is this possible?
<Walkboss> Hello. Firefox crashes on javascript enabled sites. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling to no avail. How can I fix this?
<proog> Dr_willis: why wouldn't he switch? :)
<anger> And mount doesn't say that /dev/sda3 is mounted...
<ATnightAThome> Hello
<wikipedia> ?
<ATnightAThome> I'm trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<ATnightAThome> how do I launch the "distribution upgrade tool" ??
<[Al]> click Start...
<[Al]> sorry
<[Al]> so no clues on reversing AC and battery modes?
<ATnightAThome> Do I have to start the adpet manager again ???
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: CEO ?
<wikipedia> i like waiting time
<wikipedia> lol
<ATnightAThome> Can Anyone help me ?
<DaSkreech> wikipedia: But... you are wikipedia.... you know all
<khatahn> is there a bug report in launchpad i could follow about the kopete+msn problem?
<Daisuke_Laptop> khatahn: with as many people have experienced it, it's probably already there.
<wikipedia> Daisuke-Ido, yes
<DaSkreech> ATnightAThome: alt+f2 adept_manager -- version-upgrade
<Perseid> In case I need it later is the Distribution Upgrade program saving this terminal output somewhere?
<khatahn> Daisuke_Laptop: that's my point actually, i just want to find it :)
<anger> Wouldn't mind for some help here...
<wikipedia> people should look to God and not to themselves or to other people
<DaSkreech> anger: Sup?
<ATnightAThome> This site: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade doesn't tell you anything about this command...
<wikipedia> that's where the true understanding lies
<DaSkreech> ATnightAThome: you shoudln't need it
<anger> DaSkreech: I can't mount /dev/sda3 to /home
<DaSkreech> ATnightAThome: did you press fetch updates ?
<DaSkreech> anger: how are you mounting ?
<ATnightAThome> if I press version upgrade or "Versions-Aktuallisierung" it says that I should run ... tool
<anger> DaSkreech: mount says that /dev/sda3 is already mounted or /home is busy
<anger> DaSkreech: and it's on /etc/fstab too
<Daisuke_Laptop> wikipedia: don't bring religion in here please :)
<ATnightAThome> That's what it tells me: http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot8.png
<wikipedia> DaSkreech, ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> know that linus is god, and Bill Gates is lucifer :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> (that was a joke, before anyone gets upset)
<khatahn> what's the most lightweight linux msn client? pidgin seems to bring lots of useless gnome stuff with it, and amsn brings useless tcl/tk stuff
<yaccin> << satanist
<yaccin> :P
<joshjosh> wikipedia, There is no God.
<anger> DaSkreech: I just tried mount /dev/sda3 /home
<Daisuke_Laptop> khatahn: if it uses it, then it's not useless
<yaccin> khatahn: amsn
<Perseid> Daisuke_Laptop: So how does Steve Jobs fit in? :)
<khatahn> actually, never mind, that would probably be the web browser msn functionality on msn website
<DaSkreech> anger: type mount by itself
<Walkboss> Does anyone have any idea about my Firefox issue?
<DaSkreech> anger: see if it's mounted somewhere else
<anger> DaSkreech: Did it, it's not mounted
<DaSkreech> ATnightAThome: ok
<ATnightAThome> @DaSkreech: I think I did ...
<ATnightAThome> but how do I ....
<Daisuke_Laptop> Perseid:  i'm not quite sure
<yaccin> khatahn: meebo.com also has msn support :)
<guillermo> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yaccin> but doesnt work in konqueror... even if konqueror would work -_-
<ATnightAThome> "close the adpet manager and launch the upgrade tool"
<DaSkreech> lsof /dev/sda3
<Daisuke_Laptop> he's not as evil as gates, not as pious as torvalds...  perhaps he's the equivalent of Plato?
<DaSkreech> ATnightAThome: when you click close on that button it shoudl start the tool for you
<anger> DaSkreech: empty
<Daisuke_Laptop> but this is offtopic, and this is a bad day to get into offtopic banter, with tons of new people :)
<dany_21a> hi... has anybody the same problem, that "mute" in kmix (beneath the clock) does not work... the icon turns gray, but music still plays - also the volume control (if i singleclick the loudspeaker) has no effect
<ATnightAThome> it doesn't
<dany_21a> how can i define which mixer is controlled by kmix via the icon in the sys-tray
<ubuntu_> I'm about to upgrade to gusty. wish me luck.
<wikipedia> i just like to manifest my thinking in string
<wikipedia> in frestyle
<wikipedia> and then i forget if i don't use
<anger> ubuntu_: hint: use console
<DaSkreech> anger: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /home says what?
<yaccin> DaSkreech: is it possible to download the final release now and then add the updates that hopefully com in the next day to the CD?
<wikipedia> so i need to package my products so they survive automagically
<bipolar> Does anyone have a link explaining whats diffrent about the "enterprise" version of kontact that gutsy has?
<DaSkreech> yaccin: in theory yes
<wikipedia> it's not for selling but just for my appreciation
<yaccin> DaSkreech: how? :d
<wikipedia> ppl may criticize quality but for me good enough is ok
<anger> DaSkreech: /dev/sda3 already mounted or /home busy
<DaSkreech> yaccin: There are projects one is called reconstructor I think
<wikipedia> and then if i feel something better then i do it
<DaSkreech> anger: are you in /home?
<wikipedia> anywayz... i need to make my living soon
<DaSkreech> oh right of course you are
<wikipedia> i know that
<yaccin> DaSkreech: thx :)
<anger> DaSkreech: mount /dev/sda3 /home/test/ doesn't work either
<ATnightAThome> I've been trying this for hours
<[Al]> Even if I stop as much ACPI stuff as I can it still goes crappy when I plug it in.
<anger> DaSkreech: nor any other mountpoint
<ATnightAThome> It's also not possible to do an upgrade with the desktop CD except for reinstalling everything
<DaSkreech> anger: only for that partition ?
<DaSkreech> ATnightAThome: You can use the alternate CD to upgrade
<ATnightAThome> But it 'd take me a few hours to download it again ...
<DaSkreech> ATnightAThome: Are you up to date?
<ATnightAThome> How do I know if I'm up to date ?
<anger> DaSkreech: / and swap worked ok but there are some problems with ntfs partition too
<DaSkreech> anger: I mean is sda3 the only one that won't mount to anywhere ?
<DaSkreech> anger: make a empty folder and mount it to there
<anger> DaSkreech: /dev/sda1 doesn't work either but don't know if that is because of ntfs
<DaSkreech> anger: same error?
<anger> DaSkreech: I tried to mount /dev/sda3 to different locations
<anger> DaSkreech: Pretty much the same error with /dev/sda1
<DaSkreech> Busy?
<Perseid> OK. Reboot time. Wish me luck. :)
<Omarian> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu 7.10 and now my ethernet card won't work. I had 7.04 before and did a clean install. The card shows up in lspci. It just won't pick up an ip address
<opencan> hi there. how can i make a new partition using kubuntu?
<Omarian> It was working 7.04
<anger> DaSkreech: yep
<DaSkreech> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ATnightAThome> Isn't there a apt-get command
<DaSkreech> Omarian: sudo ifconfig -a
<ATnightAThome> like distri-upgrade ?
<anger> ATnightAThome: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Omarian> DaSkreech: what do you need to know from the results?
<peterbuldge> why, after I just installed the gutsy cd I downloaded this morning, is adept-manager telling there is a version upgrade
<DaSkreech> Not fully
<peterbuldge> ?
<anger> DaSkreech: could this be because of some security thing?
<DaSkreech> stdin: what's the --install-recommends flag ?
<anger> I don't think that I had selinux before 7.10
<DaSkreech> peterbuldge: known bug sorry working on it
<chuso> hi all :)
<DaSkreech> anger: apparmour more likely
<DaSkreech> !hio
<ATnightAThome> 0 aktuallisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktuallisiert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<peterbuldge> so just to be clear I shouldn't do the upgrade?
<DaSkreech> peterbuldge: you can if you want it will tell you that you are up todate and die
<chuso> i'm trying to install the new kubuntu from the cd, but it always breaks at 82% of installation. Can you help me please?
<harald> hi guys, does anybody know how I get rid of dolphin and can use konqueror as my filebrowser of choice?
<stdin> DaSkreech: --with-recommends
<TheGentleman> I just burned a gutsy-alternate cd to upgrade a system which is not connected to internet.  At boot from this cd I can't see any option to upgrade!  Menu only mentions different Install and a few more options. how do I use this disk?
<peterbuldge> how do I stopit and keep it from nagging me me to do it again?
<DaSkreech> !dolphin | harald
<ubotu> harald: dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<harald> awesome thx :-)
<DaSkreech> ATnightAThome: there we go you need --with-recommends as well
<DaSkreech> TheGentleman: not from boot do it from in KDE
<anger> DaSkreech: If I remove package apparmor I will find out, right?
<ATnightAThome> it doesn't understand with-recommends
<chuso> top returns a > 95% of CPU usage from ubiquity, but its paused on 82%
<TheGentleman> ok DaSkreech , thanks....   it is not much clear on Gutsy upgrade pages!
<harald> DaSkreech you might wish to add system_directory to that notice, it also shows up with dolphin as preferred app. Thx again.
<Omarian> DaSkreech: what info are you looking for in the sudo -ifconfig -a results
<Perseid> OK. I have no nvidia driver again after updating.
<r0y4l> any suggestions why kde isn't starting after update to 7.10?
<r0y4l> nothing happens, kdm starts i logon and thats it - no loading screen...
<ATnightAThome> I don't get it.
<Omarian> DaSkreech: you still there?
<The_Machine_> i have a strange effect going on - the fonts on my desktops are leaving some strange blocky shadow on there
<blendtux> i had sometimes the same problem what i did is rename the icons
<anger> nah, didn't work...
<blendtux> The_Machine_:
<anger> Any ideas?
<Vermux> how do I copy and paste from desktop to Konsole?
<ATnightAThome> "dist-upgrade.py: cannont connect to X server 0"
<Yammeh> Hey guys, I got an error "Could not install 'debconf'" When upgrading to gutsy, any idea what to do? Here's a link to the error: http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1ys9.png
<hein> ANY italian?
<ATnightAThome> right mouse button
<anger> Vermux: ctrl-insert
<hein> ITALIANI?
<Omarian> Hi, I just installed Kubuntu 7.10 and now my ethernet card won't work. I had 7.04 before and did a clean install. The card shows up in lspci. It just won't pick up an ip address
<anger> shift-insert is paste
<blendtux> Vermux: how long are you using kubuntu Vermux
<ATnightAThome> good night folks
<ATnightAThome> I give up
<The_Machine_> blendtux, and it never came back?
<hein> how is  trevino's repository?
<Vermux> blendtux: 2 weeks. 2weeks also using linux
<blendtux> ehm no not realy
<blendtux> cool Vermux and how do you like it
<Vermux> anger: and I copy with ctrl+c?
<The_Machine_> interesting
<The_Machine_> okay
<Vermux> blendtux: it is frustrating
<anger> Vermux: or ctrl-insert
<walkover> i am considering to upgrade to the new ubuntu but i have second thoughts since i dont want my system to die from it. So does anyone know a good program for making an image of the entire disk so i can restore it in case of failure
<Yammeh> norton ghost, not sure if it works on linux though
<Vermux> anger: ctrl instert both for copy and paste?
<intex> Vermux: Only for paste.
<Vermux> blendtux: how long r u using it?
<anger> Vermux: no, shift-insert is for paste
<walkover> ghost... i remember that
<walkover> ill try that thanks
<walkover> hope its free
<robby> i keep getting an error when trying to upgrade...
<Vermux> intex: so copy I do with the mouse only?
<robby> it says check my connection
<intex> Yeah. Unfortunately, there is no shortcut for that =(
<DaSkreech> Powercut
<robby> anyone else having a problem upgrading?
<Yammeh> I did
<Yammeh> Or am I should say
<Omarian> i am having an issue getting my ethernet card to work in 7.10. i did not upgrade though. did a fresh install
<Vermux> anger: so I copy with ctrl insert and paste with shift insert?
<hein> i think i did something wrong, i installed on kubuntu 7.10 trevino's repository for ubuntu 7.04 and the sistem asked for a distribution upgrade, now i'm upgrading but it is stuck
<intex> I do too. But, I have to format my computer anyway, so at the moment it doesn't bother me.
<anger> Vermux: try it yourself
<fabio> someone knows a brazilian chanel of newbies?
<robby> i have the ISO
<robby> maybe i'll do a fresh install
<Perseid> When I go to start x with the nvidia driver enabled it says API mismatch that the driver version(100.14.19) doesn't match. This is just after upgrading to7.10
<anger> robby: Might be a wise idea
<blendtux> Vermux: i am using it since redhat 5.1 orso
<anger> At least my updates are so corrupted by now
<fabio> well the reason is simple i will help the cops
<Yammeh> I'm gonna spam my help message again with hope someone can help :|
<blendtux> that is a long time, and yes, i guess that linux is a frustrating experience at times
<Yammeh> I got an error "Could not install 'debconf'" When upgrading to gutsy, any idea what to do? Here's a link to the error: http://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1ys9.png
<DaSkreech> Omarian: sudo ifconfig -a
<Omarian> DaSkreech: i tried that. do you need the results of a specific line?
<DaSkreech> Yammeh: sudo apt-get install debconf ?
<DaSkreech> Omarian: Can You pastebin it?
<Yammeh> This is mid-upgrade, does it not matter?
<Vermux> anger: ctrl insert doesnt copy from Konversation but copies froom firefox
<Omarian> DaSkreech: let me see if i can
<blendtux> lol Vermux
<blendtux> yes copy and paste can be a frustating experience under kde
<fabio> how could i connect to the chanel Braznet?
<anger> Vermux: some keys are reserved in some apps
<anger> Vermux: for same reason you can't use ctrl-v in console
<DaSkreech> fabio: #braznet
<fabio> #braznet
<fabio> ops sorry
<DaSkreech> Vermux: If you highlight it with the mouse it automatically copies it
<DaSkreech> fabio: click on it
<DaSkreech> Vermux: you paste with middle mouse button
<fabio> there is nobody there
<Angelus> why there isn't a mirror to italy from kubuntu's download page
<Angelus> ?
<Angelus> its the most one near me
<Angelus> ;s
<Yammeh> DaSkreech, when using sudo apt-get install debconf I get an error saying resource is temporarily unavailable.
<hein> angelus
<blendtux> Vermux: if you want windows like experience with kde, just close klipper in kicker and use the old proven cntr c for copy
<hein> sei ita?
<blendtux> and conrt v for paste
<hein> io l'ho scaricato tranquillamente da ubuntu.it
<DaSkreech> Angelus: change us to it in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> fabio: That's how you join that channel
<Omarian> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/m6107ae4b
<DaSkreech> Yammeh: Which resource?
<Angelus> DaSkreech: im talking about
<hein> vincenzo
<Angelus> the mirrors
<robby> i wonder if the repos are bogged still
<Angelus> on the WEBSITE
<Yammeh> "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<Angelus> :/
<DaSkreech> !mirror | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<DaSkreech> Yammeh: do you have adept open?
<Bur3k> ubuntu.it ?
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Yammeh> I'm guessing the upgrade is using it?
<DaSkreech> robby: Will be for like a week
<blendtux> Vermux: did you got my last comment
<DaSkreech> Yammeh: oh you are upgrading right now ?
<Angelus> DaSkreech: io non voluo parlare in italiano :P
<fabio> thanks
<Yammeh> Yes
<Vermux> blendtux: I ve never used any of these shorts. which one is the best and the most comfortable to use?
<Yammeh> This error was during upgrade
<DaSkreech> Angelus:  :)
<DaSkreech> Yammeh: Ah ok but it's still going on?
<blendtux> you can use the copy paste from each application
<Angelus> DaSkreech:  i don't want to talk in italian, i wanna download it from an italian mirror cause italia is the nearest country to my ISLAND
<DaSkreech> Angelus: Wasn't meant for you
<blendtux> like you normaly do when you copy and paste in windows
<Yammeh> No, it's came up Error, could not isntal debconf
<hein> corsica
<fabio> fala portugues?
<Yammeh> Upgrade has stopped
<blendtux> the funny thing is that klipper makes it more complicated
<anger> Angelus: use bittorrent
<fabio> é latim também
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Vermux> blendtux: I use to do it with the mouse. now I want to start using shorts, because I m dealing with inux
<DaSkreech> Yammeh: close the upgrade then
<Vermux> blendtux: so what do u recommend to use?
<r0y4l> any suggestions why i can't start kde after update to 7.10??? after kdm login nothing happens
<DaSkreech> Vermux: highlight the words with the mouse. They are automatically copied
<blendtux> ehm nevermind use the mouse and close klipper
<blendtux> then it behaves the same as under windows
<DaSkreech> Vermux: use middle mouse button to paste. try it out
<unf> hello
<ubuntu> hey
<DaSkreech> blendtux: How does klipper make it harder ?
<unf> how can i run kde4? it doesnt appear in gdm's menu when i install it
<Yammeh> I clicked close on that error and it's came up "Could not install '/var/cace/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.2-5ubuntu13_i386.deb
<DaSkreech> r0y4l: Check your logs ?
<Yammeh> Think it's worth me starting the upgrade again?
<blendtux> because  klipper remembers everything wich you highlight
<Azzco> Okay so after visiting the lands of closed source and burned my ISO I still can't boot... it gets stuck at ISOLINUX something... I tried booting an old LiveCD and the samething happend.. so it's not a faulty burn... Any help?
<DaSkreech> unf: read the topic ?
<DaSkreech> blendtux: So? You can go back and bump something up the list
<DaSkreech> blendtux: and it's X doing it not klipper
<blendtux> its an extra step
<unf> lol, so sorry
<blendtux> no that is klipper
<ubuntu> úýÿß¿¼½¶õô¬¬*
<Vermux> DaSkreech: nice!
<blendtux> if you close klipper copy and paste works the same as on windows
<DaSkreech> Yammeh: Hmm Looks like hte package didn't download correctly yes resater the upgrade
<r0y4l> DaSkreech: nothing.. xorg log is clean, no errors. X is working only kde doesn't work. i tried to remove .kde .kderc, without success
<DaSkreech> Azzco: So it's not a kernel error then?
<Yammeh> I closed that down and it's continuing to upgrade.. there's no cancel button other than the X at the top of the upgrader
<DaSkreech> r0y4l: try ~./xsession-errors
<Azzco> DaSkreech: What would be a kernel error? not being able to boot LiveCDs?
<blendtux> with klipper you cant copy something from this channel and then highlight the url bar in firefox and paste the stuff from the channel, becuase you highlited the text in the url bar, its going to paste te same what was on the url bar DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Azzco: yeah
<Vermux> DaSkreech: do u use that methode only to copy and paste?
<ubuntu> kan you kuys kelp ke kleaze?
<DaSkreech> blendtux: Bah :-P
<DaSkreech> blendtux: Alt+ctrl+v and reselect it
<Azzco> Well I tried a ton of old liveCDs... Gentoo Knoppix, kubuntu6.06
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: how do i get that scroll effect in Konversation?
<DaSkreech> not that hard
<blendtux> i hate that behaviour, so thats the reason i never run kliper
<Azzco> I don't think that it's the same kernel on those =/
<DaSkreech> Vermux: Mostly
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: how do i get that scroll effect in Konversation?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: What?
<blendtux> the extra step as i said DaSkreech, with klipper closed i dont have to :)
<benpicco> Azzco: might be your IDE controller chip
<Omarian> DaSkreech: what do you think of my sudo -ifconfig -a results?
<benpicco> Azzco: have you tried the latest 23 kernel yet?
<Vermux> blendtux: explain again the thing with kliper? why it is better then using the mouse?
<Lars_G> Hi all. Question, adept doesn't shows me the point-and-drool interface for managing packages. I guess it's because my sources.list has been heavily modified? would someone please point me to a copy to the default feisty sources.list so I can use the gui cute upgrade process please?
<Azzco> 23 no...
<DaSkreech> blendtux: With klipper open I think if you highlight and press Ctrl+C then it gets in new klipboard which only gets pasted on ctrl+V so it still works the same as in Windows
<Vermux> blendtux: but when using konsole, isnt it better to use only the keyboard?
<nosrednaekim> !sourceomatic | Lars_G
<ubotu> Lars_G: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Azzco> benpicco: I've reseted the bios settings to default...
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: how do i get that scroll effect in Konversation?
<nosrednaekim> slowing in here down yet?
<benpicco> Azzco: well I had a simmilar problem when I just bought my mainboard at the beginning of the year
<_michael> Hello I was wondering if there was a way to make KDE 4 apps to run normally under KDE 3.5.6 is that possible?
<blendtux> DaSkreech: you dont have to do cntrl +C for klipper to pick up the higlighted text
<DaSkreech> !easysource | Lars_G
<ubotu> Lars_G: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<benpicco> Azzco: it was the jmicron IDE controller chip on the P965 board - it was not supported by the kernels of these live cds at this point
<DaSkreech> Omarian: sudo dhclient
<basquiat> hi! after pressing "finish" in adept to launch the "distribution upgrade tool", absolutely nothing happens - any hint?
<Vermux> why Klipper is needed?
<Azzco> benpicco: The weird part is that I've allways been able to boot liveCDs and I'm quite sure that noone fiddled with any settings in bios
<blendtux> DaSkreech: clear you klipper history and try it out for yourself
<blendtux> well it could be handy
<blendtux> Vermux:
<blendtux> cause it has an history
<chuso> does anybody have problems with kopete in gutsy when connecting with a msn account? to me it always crashes
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: What scroll effect?
<ubuntu> text the way it scrolls
<benpicco> Azzco: oh, you *were* able to boot live cds on this machine?
<ubuntu> and sounds
<blendtux> you can assign actions to the copied text Vermux
<Azzco> benpicco: yeah... untill I switched the case..
<DaSkreech> blendtux: Well aware of that but if you press ctrl+C it works exactly like Windows
<nosrednaekim> _michael: what do you mean by normally?
<Lars_G> Thanks for all the sourceomatic suggestions
<Vermux> blendtux: Kliper is the tool that keeps in memory all previous typings in Konsole?
<benpicco> Azzco: oO what is the kernel saying when failing to boot?
<SteamMachine> Hi, I'm about to do a clean install and rather than write the data I need to save to a disk, I wondered if I could perhaps set aside a portion of the harddrive as a temporary storage.
<blendtux> for example when you copy and mail url you can assign it  to open kmail
<blendtux> no Vermux
<blendtux> that is the bash history file
<Azzco> benpicco: I only get one line exchoed "ISOLINUX (somer number) (And stuff I can't remember...)"
<blendtux> or whatever you use
<_michael> nosrednaekim: I was hoping I could install maybe a few Qt 4 dependencies and not need to fully upgrade, then be able to run the apps as I would any other app in KDE 3.5.6
<Vermux> blendtux: konsole
<DaSkreech> chuso: Known bug http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: What about it
<benpicco> Azzco: are textmode installers still working?
<nosrednaekim> _michael: yup.... you can do that
<Vermux> blendtux: so the Kliper is only for text on the desktop?
<DaSkreech> Vermux: No that's bash
<Azzco> benpicco: I'm downloading the alternate installer right now but I really would want to know what's wrong in any case
<nosrednaekim> _michael: just install kde4base and kde4base-dev and all the addon packages that you want
<DaSkreech> benpicco: yes
<blendtux> no Vermux clipper is the copy history for kde, so when you select something for copy it remembers
<blendtux> klipper
<Vermux> DaSkreech: blendtuxjust said that the bash is for the konsole
<nosrednaekim> _michael: the kde4 versions of programs are in /usr/lib/kde4/bin
<benpicco> Azzco: well, the it would be important to know the error message
<DaSkreech> Vermux: yes I saw I'm catching up
<Vermux> blendtux: ok
<DaSkreech> Vermux: if you press alt+ctrl+V you can see a history of the things you copied
<_michael> nosrednaekim: Thanks, do you know roughly how much space the dependencies would take up and are they are accessable from the package archives or do I need to compile them?
<Vermux> DaSkreech: nice!
<blendtux> anyway my problem with klipper is, that on linux there are two seperate clipboard buffers, and this is for me anoying
<speart> hi, what 11# error message (or signal) in kde means?
<Omarian> DaSkreech: sudo dhclient results: http://pastebin.com/m6a0c8c04
<DaSkreech> blendtux: klipper was made to try an unify those
<DaSkreech> if you look at the history you will see it's no where near easy
<Vermux> DaSkreech: how can I select text on kde without using the mouse?
<nosrednaekim> _michael: if you are on fiesty, you have to enable the backport repo, in gutsy they are in universe, and I would estimate about a half gig at most
<DaSkreech> Omarian: your network card is eth0 right ?
<blendtux> so i close klipper Vermux, but for you first learn your way with linux, and kde, and then configure what you dont like,
<Omarian> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Omarian: and how does it get an IP address ?
<Vermux> blendtux: how u select text without using the mouse on KDe?
<speart> Kopete crashed on Gutsy with error 11
<chuso> speart: same to me
<_michael> nosrednaekim: Thank you very much :)
<DaSkreech> speart: MSN ?
<speart> yeah
<blendtux> ehm, it depends in wich  application you are
<DaSkreech> speart, chuso: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<blendtux> but to be honest, i always use the mouse to select text
<r0y4l> now i get Fatal server error: no virtual format found
<Vermux> blendtux: there is no unified methode for that?
<chuso> DaSkreech: thanks a lot :)
<blendtux> i am not sure, maybe somebody else know's
<Vermux> blendtux: lets say for example in Konversation
<DaSkreech> Vermux: No many programs are older than KDE and KDE is 11 years odl
<blendtux> you can move the curser with your keyboard
<speart> thx DaSkreech
<ubuntu> DaSkreech:  where can i get the same alternating color pattern for my chat window background as the nick list has on the right?
<tazgodx> is compiz installed with gutsy kubuntu by default?
<nicolai_> Is /home/user/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml supposed to be owned by root or have I found a bug?
<Vermux> DaSkreech: what does your last comment related to?
<nicolai_> Everytime i close dolphin it gives an error because of this
<ubuntu> DaSkreech:  where can i get the same alternating color pattern for my chat window background as the nick list has on the right?
<nosrednaekim> nicolai_: did you just transfer your home DIR from another instal?
<DaSkreech> !compiz | tazgodx
<Vermux> DaSkreech: how do Iselect a text without using the mouse?
<ubotu> tazgodx: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<blendtux> but Vermux, learn your way first with the mouse and your keyboard, learn how to work with linux in kde and on the terminal and then configure your system
<nosrednaekim> tazgodx: in short, no
<tazgodx> thanks
<blendtux> but start with the basic, Vermux
<ubuntu> !compiz | Leopard
<nosrednaekim> ah...an updated factoid
<ubotu> Leopard: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<tazgodx> but it is installed with ubuntu isn't it?
<Vermux> blendtux: agree, but isnt the basic is to know all the shortcuts to make it easy?
<DaSkreech> Vermux: there being a standard to do things
<droach> do you guys think it would be better to get the sun certified system administrator or the rhce
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: that can't be done right now
<nicolai_> nosrednaekim: completely fresh install
<DaSkreech> nicolai_: not that I know of
<Vermux> DaSkreech: u r saying that there is no standard to select text?
<blendtux> there  are a lot of shortcuts, Vermux, and every program has it own shortcuts aswell
<Omarian> DaSkreech: the machine is set retrieve ip via dhcp
<DaSkreech> tazgodx: to some extent
<blendtux> but if you want to know what shortcuts kde has already configured you can look in
<Vermux> blendtux: ok. do u know how to select text with the keybord in Konverwation?
<DaSkreech> droach: are you going to work with sun machines or redhat machines ?
<DaSkreech> Omarian: What's the IP address of the DHCP server ?
<Omarian> 10.220.0.1
<nosrednaekim> nicolai_: odd open a root doplin session (kdesudo d3lphin) right click on the .kde folder (you have to enable hidden files) and rightclick and select properites-> permissions
<DaSkreech> Omarian: fascinating address :)
<blendtux> Vermux: kcontrol ---> regional & Accessibillity ---> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Omarian> DaSkreech: how so?
<DaSkreech> Omarian: breaks a lot of rules but fine so be it
<Vermux> blendtux: u meant system settings keyboard and mouse settings?
<nicolai_> nosrednaekim: so all folders and files in .kde should be user-owned?
<blendtux> take a look Vermux
<DaSkreech> nicolai_: Yeah pretty much
<nosrednaekim> nicolai_: yeah.... and user writeable
<blendtux> you want to learn, learn by exploration
<DaSkreech> blendtux: And break stuff!
<Omarian> DaSkreech: what rules does it specifically break?
<Omarian> DaSkreech: just curious
<Vermux> blendtux: but there is no kcontrol
<blendtux> do this
<DaSkreech> 10.10 is private
<blendtux> alt + F2
<blendtux> and then type in kcontrol
<DaSkreech> a 10.220 is a public address that can be given out to someone so this could cause conflicts
<Omarian> DaSkreech: the other 2 machines i have can connect fine though
<Omarian> no issues at all
<blendtux> alt + F2 <---- shortcut for the run command :) Vermux
<Angelus> why isn't GUtSy DVD out? WHYYYY?
<DaSkreech> Omarian: I'm not saying there are. just that in theory there could be in future
<TimS> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DaSkreech> But as it is such fine lets try fix it
<nicolai_> nosrednaekim: heh, now the bookmarks-tab in dolphin disappeared, but the error still pops up
<Vermux> blendtux: I knew that already
<blendtux> :) nice
<Omarian> DaSkreech: ok...:-) i will try migrating to a different ip in the future
<DaSkreech> Angelus: any of the DVD isoswill do fine they all have all the desktops on them
<blendtux> and is kcontrol opening already Vermux
<nosrednaekim> nicolai_: lol.... are you still in that root session?
<DaSkreech> Vermux: Alt+space
<giovani> Hello, I'm in the middle of a kubuntu upgrade to gutsy (via the update_manager), and during installation I have an error "Could not install 'debconf'" the note says "subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped" -- how should I proceed from here?
<nicolai_> nosrednaekim: nahh.. exited after I changed the permissions
<DaSkreech> Omarian: can you give the machine a static ip address and see if it can ping the 10.220.0.1 machine
<nicolai_> nosrednaekim: They didn't last apparently :)
<SteamMachine> I want to set up a small partition that will (for the time being) remain independant from the rest of my installation.
<nosrednaekim> nicolai_: odd.... erase your whole d3lphin config DIR
<nosrednaekim> nicolai_: "rm -rf ~/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin"
<SteamMachine> ie, I wanna move the contents of /home onto it, then move them back later.
<Vermux> blendtux: I managed to get to that menue through system settings
<nicolai_> nosrednaekim: 2 sec. I'll try changing it through console first.
<blendtux> systemsettings is kubuntu specifc
<Vermux> arent system settings and Kcontrol the same?
<blendtux> and it will come in kde4 though
<blendtux> no
<letalis> SteamMachine: you can just copy all the contents of the home folder to another location then mount the new drive over the /home directory.
<Artimus> Brilliant, they killed Kopete.
<Omarian> DaSkreech: i am trying to do that and is telling me that gateway is invalid
<DaSkreech> SteamMachine: No need to move it back later
<Omarian> DaSkreech: let me see if i can fix that
<DaSkreech> Omarian: do you know what your gateway is?
<Vermux> blendtux: what dou mean kubuntu specific. I c that they have the same icons
<Omarian> DaSkreech: i do. i will put the ip down
<DaSkreech> Artimus: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<DaSkreech> Omarian: can you pastebin the output of route for me ?
<blendtux> there are some tools wich are made by the distrubution, like system settings if you use for example another distrubution like archlinux, you wont find system settings
 * DaSkreech hands genii a pot of coffee
<SteamMachine> letalis: DaS
<Vermux> blendtux: ok, I c that Kcontrol is more comprehensive
<blendtux> system settings is not part (not yet) of kde Vermux
<SteamMachine> letalis: DaSkreech, how?
<nicolai_> nosrednaekim: yep that worked. Now i just have to hope that " sudo chmod -R 773 '/home/user' " didn't bring new bugs :)
<letalis> make a folder called backup or whatever you want to call it
<genii> DaSkreech: Thanks muchly :) <uses the pot for a mug>
<letalis> just so that you remember it
<Artimus> DaSkreech: Yeah, I've seen that.  Just kind of sad that a last minute "fix" ends up breaking stuff.
<nosrednaekim> nicolai_: heh
<letalis> it cannot be in /home however
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack | DaSkreech
<ubotu> DaSkreech: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<SteamMachine> Okay...
<Vermux> blendtux: but Kcontrol has more options. is it like the control panel in Win?
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: you too it was getting hard in here by meself
<blendtux> oke guys i am going to watch the movie 300, goodluck Vermux,
<letalis> i would recomend it be in the root directory
<letalis> ./backup
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: haha... yeah... I bet... this is the WORST time to be doing support
<blendtux> its the kde control panel,
<Vermux> blendtux: thanks, enjoy
<nicolai_> I'm suprised that no password promt comes up when I use kdesu. I like it, but it also makes me feel paranoid. =)
<blendtux> goodluck Vermux, stick around, and remember every first step was difficult
<DaSkreech> nicolai_: It has a memory like sudo now
<letalis> anyway copy the entire contents of /home to /backup as root
<riew> how do i get an alternating color background as in the nicklist for the chat window in Konversation?
<blendtux> remember you learned how to walk, :)
<Vermux> blendtux: I will. thanks for the advice
<Azzco> nicolai_: Sonn it'll have inteligence and take over the world ;)
<letalis> then mount the new drive as /home
<DaSkreech> riew: you dont
<Azzco> I can't spell today...
<Pasar> hi.. kubuntu 7.10 just hangs up on my computer :( i verified md5 hashes and did try safe mode. it does boot up even with some xWindow but then it gets out to text mode again and hangs up
<DaSkreech> Azzco: And worse .. all the passwords
<Vermux> blendtux: I learned how to walk 3 times in my life
<DaSkreech> Pasar: hard hang?
<Omarian> DaSkreech: no matter what ip address i put in gateway, it says ip is invalid
<blendtux> wow, why Vermux
<letalis> and you can move everything back to where it was, you might have to reset user/group permissions with chown and chgrp afterwards though
<wikipedia> pretending ppl are stupid
<nicolai_> arggh. Now the bug is back, and the bookmarks tab is still missing.
<Vermux> blendtux: so I have the ability to learn this too. cast, and knee operations
<wikipedia> no matter even if you have phd
<DaSkreech> Omarian: pastebin the output of route
<wikipedia> if you can't be yourself
<wikipedia> stupid
<Pasar> DaSkreech: well, it just doesnt continue to do anything it says something about some directory that doesnt exist. and stops at local dot something. i can "regularly" shutdown the system by the power button but that's it
<DaSkreech> letalis: cp -a
<DaSkreech> Pasar: no shell ?
<blendtux> yes :) you can Vermux, its not that hard
<tazgodx> i think i have a huge problem, i did a version upgrade last night and lost power at some time. now it tells me i have packages to update, but won't update them. :(
<Vermux> blendtux: u c, it is like studies. if u dont implement what u r studying u will forget it. if u r not walking for long time u forget to walk
<Pasar> DaSkreech: maybe i could type sth but there's no prompt or anything
<DaSkreech> Pasar: do you know about virtual terminals ?
<Vermux> blendtux: talk later
<Pasar> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> tazgodx: Why won't it update ?
<SteamMachine> Hm. I'm going to try this. if it doesn't work, I suppose it's not the end of the world.
<DaSkreech> Pasar: are you in Linux now ?
<elvirolo> hi everyone
<Pasar> DaSkreech: no, XP
<DaSkreech> Pasar: ok well in Linux you can press alt+ctrl+F1 to get a terminal
<elvirolo> does anyone know which servers are up-to-date (in order for me to upgrade to gutsy) ?
<DaSkreech> Pasar: alt+ctrl+f7 will get you back to GUI
<tazgodx> first when i open adept_manager, i get an error right away, "could not find mime type application/octet-stream"
<Pasar> DaSkreech: will that do any good? i didnt even get the splash screen showing how my system loads
<tazgodx> then i click full upgrade, apply changes, and i get an error, "There was an error commiting changes"
<Pasar> DaSkreech: just a very brief moment of a blank green desktop and mouse cursor
<Omarian> DaSkreech: route results http://pastebin.com/mda97ab7
<DaSkreech> Pasar: can't kill to try "_"
<tazgodx> i just did it for the 5th time, and it looks like its going again....thats weird
<DaSkreech> Omarian: your default gateway is blank
<DaSkreech> Omarian: try sudo route add default gw <ipaddress>
<Pasar> DaSkreech: true.. but do u really think the system will stop loading just cuz i switch to X??
<Omarian> DaSkreech: I know. it will not accept it via gui. keeps saying it is invalid even though i know it is not
<Pasar> DaSkreech: resume, not stop
<wikipedia> plz join #########################linux
<DaSkreech> Pasar: no switch From X so you can figure out what's wrong
<wikipedia> plz join #########################linux
<DaSkreech> wikipedia: do you have a support question ?
<wikipedia> yes
<Pasar> DaSkreech: well, i am not in X when the system hangs, im on the console
<wikipedia> what is kubuntu?
<Omarian> DaSkreech: I am getting message: SIOCADDRT: File exists. Should I look in /etc/hosts?
<DaSkreech> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<moofoo> ok i finally started the upgrade but i get "2007-10-19 00:26:19,965 ERROR pre-requists item 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' is NOT trusted" in main.log, how comes?
<nicolai_> hmm.. my dolphin issues just got an easy fix: back to konqueror. I guess I'm too tired to battle my laptop this late.
<ubuntu> im installing with a fresh install and it's stuck a 82% because it's "scanning the mirror"
<DaSkreech> Omarian: strange
<ubuntu> any ideas?
<ubuntu> is the url down?
<Omarian> DaSkreech: isn't it?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Servers are being hammered
<ubuntu> DaSkreech great :S
<DaSkreech> Omarian: whats the gateway address?
<Pasar> DaSkreech: i know ubuntu sucks for my graphics card, but apart from that i got feisty running fine. so why would kubuntu 7.10 not run???
<Omarian> DaSkreech: i think it is not accepting any input. I am thinking of reinstalling
<DaSkreech> Pasar: I don't know you would need to check the logs
<DaSkreech> Omarian: can you ping 10.220.0.1 ?
<Pasar> DaSkreech: okay, i will try again and take notes of it :) thanx so far!
<DaSkreech> Pasar: ok
<Azzco> I've got a weird version of adept... how do I get the default one so that I can upgrade with it?
<blendtux> nicolai_: what kind of dolphin problem do you have
<Angelus> DaSkreech:
<Angelus> i found a screen shot of you on the web :O http://blog.nixternal.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/yakuake.png
<DaSkreech> Azzco: apt-get install it ?
<Azzco> I allready have adept installed, but not the one with veriosn-update and tabs for what should be installed...
<Omarian> DaSkreech: i cannot ping 10.220.0.1
<DaSkreech> Omarian: What ip address did you give the network card ?
<Omarian> 10.220.100.8
<DaSkreech> Angelus: Isn't Yakuake pretty?
<Angelus> ?
<Omarian> DaSkreech::that's part of the dhcp subnet
<Angelus> who's yakuake DaSkreech? :O
<DaSkreech> Azzco: what do you see when you go to adept -> manage repos ?
<DaSkreech> Angelus: The application in the picture
<Azzco> Just a list, no tabs at all
<DaSkreech> Omarian: what's then subnet address ?
<Angelus> DaSkreech: aint that a terminal?
<DaSkreech> Azzco: install software-properties-kde
<purpleposeidon> Rumor has it that gusty gibbon is out...
<DaSkreech> Angelus: Yes named yakuake
<Omarian> DaSkreech: 255.255.0.0
<Azzco> Thanks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> purpleposeidon: You have talking to the topic haven't you??
<DaSkreech> Omarian: strange indeed
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_Willis :D
<harald> hmm anybody know where kmail keeps its settings? I've copied over the old kmail folder but it doesn't show my imap account :-/
<DaSkreech>  can it ping the other machines?
<Omarian> DaSkreech: i will try that right now
<purpleposeidon> I'd rather just keep everyhing where it is (-3 now), live and let live, if it aint broke don't fix it,
<all00> Anyone know how to perform an upgrade from CD?
<riew> DaSkreech:  iĺl prove you wrong look at this screenshot alternating color in the chatwindow:
<DaSkreech> harald: in your ~/.kde folder
<nicolai_> blendtux: The bookmarks tab is empty and everytime I close the program it gives an error about not being able to write to bookmarks.xml
<DaSkreech> purpleposeidon: hear hear!
<DaSkreech> all00: Same as before but have the CD in your sources
<purpleposeidon> DaSkreech: So which version are you using? :)
<harald> DaSkreech:  yes I copied .kde/share/apps/kmail  but it doesn't get my imap settings, do you think kmail saves those somewhere else? :-/
<nicolai_> blendtux: For some reason the file keeps changing permissions to root
<DaSkreech> purpleposeidon: Gutsy
<all00> DaSkreech: I've never done it before :( I'm sorry
<benbread> Hey, i've just got compiz-fusion working on kubuntu gutsy (may i say really easy to install compared to fiesty!) does anyone know of the best way to have it start up with kde - i asked the guys at #kde but nobody is around who knew how anyone have any ideas?
<DaSkreech> harald: i don't think so but it's what kmail thinks isn't it?
<all00> DaSkreech: tried the upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 -- got left with a partial install. I have now downloaded and burned both the LiveCD and the AlternateCD -- not sure how to perform a full upgrade (I get nervous around the partition configuration). Any ideas?
<harald> ok thx
<DaSkreech> !autostart | benbread
<blendtux> strange, so you already changed back the permissions, and there is no root proces writing to that directory nicolai_
<DaSkreech> all00: No its from inside KDE
<DaSkreech> all00: no need to boot up from CD
<blendtux> do a lsof on that file nicolai_
<all00> DaSkreech: the Package Updater will not run -- it got shafted when I tried that method earlier today
<blendtux> and see who is using that file nicolai_
<picnic> ciao
<bwayne> benbread: copy the fusion-icon icon to your desktop.  then mv the icon to .kde/Autostart/
<blendtux> my god, there are 1475 people in the ubuntu channel
<benbread> bwayne: i don't think i have that - i'm invoking compiz using 'compiz --replace'
<DaSkreech> all00: shafted?
<nicolai_> blendtux: just lsof '/home/user/etc.' ?
<all00> DaSkreech: FUBARed ;) screwed up :D
<DaSkreech> all00: It can't run?
<blendtux> the file wich dolphin says it cannot wirte to
<all00> DaSkreech: Correct -- it runs but nothing is clickable
<Pasar> DaSkreech: when the system hangs, i can get a console with alt/ctrl/f1, but not get back to X with alt/ctrl/f7
<DaSkreech> use the keyboard?
<DaSkreech> Pasar: What are the X errors?
<Pasar> DaSkreech: the system stops at "Running local boot scripts (/etc/sc.local)   [OK]"
<DaSkreech> Pasar: grep EE /var/log/X.log.0
<Pasar> DaSkreech: there are no errors if i press alt+ctrl+f7, just no reaction
<nicolai_> blendtux: lsof comes up empty. But it hasn't changed back to being annoying since I last changed permissions.
<Pasar> DaSkreech: somewhere up the screen i get "etc/default/locale: No such file or directory"
<flake> i'm still skeered to hit the upgrade button, not that i've ever had a bad experience..  it's ominous
<Lunar_Lamp> !kopete
<Pasar> DaSkreech: eh, "grep: " and then that msg
<DaSkreech> Lunar_Lamp: MSN?
<Leopard> DaSkreech : here alternating colors in the background of Konversation: http://i21.tinypic.com/10y136s.gif
<Leopard> you lose DaSkreech
<Leopard> :P
<Lunar_Lamp> DaSkreech: nope - new upgrade to gutsy and kopete is broken.  I was using it for months in gutsy testing and it worked, lol
<Lunar_Lamp> I was wondering if it was a known bug
<blendtux> oke nicolai_ but i have a movie to catch, 300 watching it in my bed so i am gone, ask me tommorow if your problem comes back nicolai_
<Umm> hallo
<Leopard> hi
<Umm> Hallo All
<DaSkreech> Leopard: Mail riew and ask him how he did that :-)
<DaSkreech> Lunar_Lamp: Right do you use MSN ?
<Leopard> i am riew hehe DaSkreech
<harald> DaSkreech: in case anybody else asks: you also need to adapt ~/.kde/share/config  :-)
<Lunar_Lamp> DaSkreech: yes
<harald> file kmailrc
<DaSkreech> Leopard: oh then you have it solved already :) No need for help from me
<Umm> I have a problem with my Nv card can anyone help me with it
<Leopard> i wanted to prove you wrong DaSkreech thats all
<Leopard> :)
<nicolai_> blendtux: thanks. Will do :)
<Lars_G> Ok, any ideas why my adept persists on showing only the "repo list" management interfaze? and why it wont let me get and use the "version upgrade" asistant?
<DaSkreech> Lunar_Lamp: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<DaSkreech> Umm: What problem
<DaSkreech> harald: great :)
<Fish-Face> Has anyone managed to work around the segfault while upgrading debconf, on the road to gutsy?
<rnieto> spanish? please
<harald> cool that there was a fix for the kopete msn problem that fast, oss rocks :-)
<DaSkreech> !es
<Lars_G> Oh well I fixed it by hand
<harald> rnieto I think you'd be better of in #kubuntu-es  most people here speak english
<blendtux> you fixed it by hand Lars_G, what did you do to resolve it
<DaSkreech> Lars_G: install softwar-properties-kde
<Umm> Well i have instalt my video card through resticted drivers en after that when i reboot my resolution is 640x480 how can i fix that
<rnieto> harald: thanks you
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: sigh Yeah I'll do that
<Lars_G> DaSkreech: Dont worry anyhow adept_manager --version-upgrade worked
<DaSkreech> !nvidia | Umm
<Umm> Yes nv
<Lunar_Lamp> DaSkreech: thanks for the link :-)
<Fish-Face> OK, has anyone even encountered the debconf segfault while upgrading to gutsy?
<hagabaka> when i try to eject the CDROM, i get a "unmounting" dialog with a progress bar that goes to about 90% and closes, and the CD drive makes a noise like it's about to come out, but it doesn't. how could i fix it?
<DaSkreech> Fish-Face: Yes
<Fish-Face> DaSkreech: have you solved it? :D
<DaSkreech> Fish-Face: What package did it fail on ?
<administrator> how can i install times new roman in openoffice?
<neverblue2> how can I Feisty-->Gutsy from command line
<administrator> update-manager -d
<administrator> neverblue2: command: "update-manager -d"
<DaSkreech> neverblue2: Follow the server upgrade instructions
<DaSkreech> administrator: Not command line
<Umm> how can i get ins the command line exiting x
<Fish-Face> DaSkreech: debconf
<neverblue2> -d?
<neverblue2> develop?
<administrator> yeah
<administrator> i unno
<DaSkreech> Fish-Face: Ah try apt-get install debconf
<administrator> how can i install times new roman font in openoffice ?
<DaSkreech> neverblue2: install update-mnager-core
<DaSkreech> neverblue2: then sudo do-release-upgrade
<frb-screen> hidey ho
<harald>  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  is no longer recommended? :-s
<John117> Hey there.  I had Ubuntu installed on my laptop before and the wireless networking worked great.  I just installed Kubuntu 7.10 and It's not recognizing the card.  I don't even really know how to ad it.
<harald> john117 which card is it?
<frb-screen> so, I got ubuntu installed, and I'm in the middle of trying to install kubuntu
<Umm> How can i get in to the command line exiting x
<John117> Its an Atheros card that came in this Toshiba Satellite.
<MrBallZ> hi, i ran almost all the distribution upgrade procedure,  i had to stop before it downloaded  around 1.2GB of data ... how can i restart from that point on ...
<Azzco> frb-screen: sduo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<harald> CTRL+ALT+BCKSPACE
<frb-screen> now, when I go to a console, it's all messed, how do I force the framebuffer into a usable resolution? (messed)
<frb-screen> Azzco: it's working on it, but I'm getting crappy download speeds
<Fish-Face> DaSkreech: k, I'll have to kill some things first
<MrBallZ> errr ... never mind ... i got it ...
<frb-screen> I just want a working console right now
<DaSkreech> harald: no
<Pasar> DaSkreech: grep tells me: "/var/log/X.log.0: No such file or dir"
<frb-screen> messed = text area is much larger than viewable area
<DaSkreech> Umm: Exiting X?
<neverblue2> thanks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Umm: Alt+ctrl+F1
<John117> harald, it is an Atheros card.  Don't really know the exact model number of the card.
<MidMark> ok guys I've updated to kubuntu 7.10
<DaSkreech> MrBallZ: just refollow the instructions
<MidMark> tons of new bugs! COOOOOL!
<harald> john117 atheros cards should be supported out of the box :-/
<administrator> anyone know?
<neverblue2> MidMark, by what means ?
<MidMark> first I haven't reboot and halt in my kde menu
<MrBallZ> DaSkreech: yup, that's what i did ... but daaanngg  1.3GB ... that's too much
<moofoo> DaSkreech: any idea what this "release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' is NOT trusted"  means when doing a upgrade? it looks a bit like https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/144920 but it's not clear what to do..
<DaSkreech> MrBallZ: :-)
<John117> harald: when i click on the network icon in the task tray, it says no device installed.   (I've made sure that the hardware button for the network card is on)
<Omarian> DaSkreech: sorry i took so long. am doing a bunch of other stuff too. anyway, I cannot ping any other machines?
<Umm> big thanx Daskreech i have found i site where i can reconfigure x so that my resolution will be normal but it says it works the best if i exit x
<neverblue2> Umm, video card manufacturer?
<MidMark> then seems all sooo slow
<MidMark> terribly slow
<frb-screen> so any hints on getting my console text to fit the viewable area? (it's an ATI FireGL 5200 Mobility with a 1600x1200 LCD)
<Fish-Face> DaSkreech: yeesh, screw this upgrade manager thing, I'm using a terminal
<DaSkreech> Omarian: what ip addresses do they have?
<John117> harald: and of coarse, there is the ever-present ATI 3d graphics problem.  But i'll deal with that after i have internet connectivity.
<Omarian> 10.220.100.2 and .3
<grul> lol internet
<DaSkreech> Umm: ah sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<lee986321> this is quite the storm were having here in WA
<Pasar> DaSkreech: any idea why there doesnt even seem to be an X logfil?
<harald> John117 do sudo modprobe ath-pci, then verify with sudo lsmod | grep ath, that should show about 3 modules
<frb-screen> lee986321: yes, yes it is
<lee986321> heein the vally winds are at 45
<Umm> oke daskreech i can go to the commandline en reconfigure my x but how to i return to my x ?
<DaSkreech> Omarian: Can you get it ping itself?
<Omarian> DaSkreech: yes i can
<frb-screen> I saw a tree downed in redmond
<lee986321> any how Genii waht was that sight for those drivers, I am on the drive that is 64 bit lol
<John117> harald: okay, standby.
<DaSkreech> Pasar: /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<lee986321> oh rats I was going to rebot ..oh in the Bios there was only settings for the motherboard
<PakoDeLeon> HI everybody...
<Pasar> X*org* ?
<Pasar> ouch
<DaSkreech> Omarian: Firewall ?
<Minataku> Note
<PakoDeLeon> I need help with a printer... canon... can somebody help me?
<lee986321> eh not for the video card
<PakoDeLeon> =(
<DaSkreech> Umm: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<frb-screen> Printers are the product of satan!
<PakoDeLeon> haha
<Minataku> /var/log/Xorg.0.log is for the RUNNING instance of X11 (if one is running)
<PakoDeLeon> I can't install my printer... is a Canon Pixma ip1300
#kubuntu 2007-10-19
<frb-screen> Xorg.0.log is for the Xorg server running on display :0
<Omarian> DaSkreech: I did not activate one myself. Unless gutsy came with one turned on by default?
<administrator> update manager isn't installing :(
<DaSkreech> No shouldn't
<Minataku> You need to use /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old if you've restarted X11 but need the log from the previous instance
<DaSkreech> administrator: Are you on Ubuntu ?
<moofoo> administrator: it's broken here too
<frb-screen> !mirrors
<Pasar> okay, i will try to get results for both old and new now :) thx
<lee986321> the mirros aaare down
<lee986321> I had to load with out them
<LjL> !mirrors
<boris_> is there good image reader
<ubotwo> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<DaSkreech> Gwenview ?
<Omarian> DaSkreech: how do i go about reinstalling network card drivers?
<John117> harald: four items were listed.
<lee986321> oh eh the mirrors for the security thing that is..it froze my system
<frb-screen> I'm having connectivity issues too
<DaSkreech> Omarian: They should be in the kernel
<PakoDeLeon> anybody? :(
<frb-screen> I can't reach google
<DaSkreech>  if ican ping it's own ip address then it's working
<administrator> deskreech: no im gutsy but its the beta version
<DaSkreech>  just need to figure out why it' can't see outside the machine
<harald> John117: something like ath-hal wlan...
<administrator> daskreech: im on gutsy but its beta versin
<DaSkreech> Omarian: are the cables plugged in?
<Umm> thanx Daskreech i got it it works x works now at my resolution that i needed
<DaSkreech> !print
<ubotwo> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<John117> harald: ath_hal and wlan
<harald> John117: what happens if you do sudo iwconfig
<yeo_> Dolphin rocks!
<Azzco> ..So when I upgrade with adept it should shutdown adept and open the upgrade thingy... nothing happens though...
<DaSkreech> !final | administrator
<ubotwo> administrator: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Omarian> DaSkreech: yes they are. i even plugged in a cable from a working machine
<lee986321> whats in blue balzes is up with all tht is greyed out of all a sudden
<Silveira_Neto> Where can I find instructions to upgrade from Kubuntu 7.04 to Kubuntu 7.10 ?
<LjL> !upgrade
<ubotwo> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Omarian> DaSkreech: lights on the nic are turned on
<John117> harald lo no wireless extensions, eth0 no wireless extensions, wifi no wireless extensions. ath0 ieee 802.11g essid:"" Nickname:"" ect...
<ubotu> benbread: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<ScorpKing> what program can i use to create kommander scripts?
<lee986321> waht in greves name..... why is fire fox greyed OPut !
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<harald> John117: do you see an ipaddress there?
<Silveira_Neto> sorrym its here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<John117> harald none.
<Umm> Big Thanx Daskreech :D
<ubotu> Umm: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<administrator> ubotwo: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ubotwo> administrator: Error: "E:" is not a valid command.
<clyde> does anyone know if a HP Pavilion 6730, 10GB hdd, 360MB ram, 600mhz processor strong enough to run Kubuntu 7.10?
<John117> harald God i hate windows, but i sure miss my plug and play. LOL
<DaSkreech> !aptfix | administrator
<ubotwo> administrator: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<harald> John117: culd you do sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<lee986321> wht the....why in heavens are things greyed out? like fire fox, and java 1.4?
<ScorpKing> clyde: it might but it will be slow tho.
<harald> I'm just grasping from memory here since I have such a card but it's currently no longer installed :-)
<John117> harald "no such device"
<administrator> ubotwo: http://pastebin.com/mabef4a3
<ubotwo> administrator: Error: "http://pastebin.com/mabef4a3" is not a valid command.
<pope> is there away to cancel installation via apt-get?
<clyde> would more ram help? or do I need a faster processor?
<administrator> ubotwo: read mine
<ubotwo> administrator: Error: "read" is not a valid command.
<ScorpKing> clyde: mine is 640MHz 320MB RAM and i run feisty fine
<LjL> administrator: you don't get that ubotwo is a bot, do you?
<harald> john117 sorry try the older name: sudo ifconfig ath0 up
<clyde> thank you...
<lee986321> 	firefox
<Omarian> DaSkreech: should i try a reinstall at this point?
<ScorpKing> clyde: make sure you have enough swap space - like 1GB or so
<lee986321> !firefox
<ubotwo> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<DaSkreech> Omarian: If you don't want to fiddle with it
<John117> harald okay..  it didn't give me anything.. just went back to the terminal prompt.
<Omarian> DaSkreech: i would much rather fiddle with it. don't know what else i can do though?
<Omarian> DaSkreech: i want to learn it
<DaSkreech> Omarian: can the other machines ping it ?
<luma> hello
<pope> i started a download that is taking forever, and woul like to cancel the installation so i may use adept. But i don't know how to terminate a download initiated in konsole
<harald> john117 could you do sudo ifconfig
<luma> can someone help me please?
<Omarian> DaSkreech: no
<harald> John117: look for your ath0 card in the list
<DaSkreech> !ask | luma
<ubotwo> luma: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<moofoo> so nobody can help me with the broken update scripts?! :-(
<DaSkreech> pope: ctrl+C
<luma> me upgrade is broken too
<luma> :(
<John117> harald Alot of info.  What am i looking for?
<DaSkreech> pope: that kills anything in console
<administrator> fuck you
<luma> from kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10
<administrator> bot
<administrator> anyways
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | administrator
<ubotwo> administrator: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<seriekrock> !compiz
<ubotwo> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<harald> John117: it starts with the names of cards like lo and eth0, you're looking for "ath0"
<seriekrock> !compiz fusion
<John117> harald okay.. i see that.
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<seriekrock> how do i activate compiz fusion in kubuntu 7.10 ?
<harald> John117: ok good now do sudo ifup ath0
<ubotu> luma: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<luma>  i am upgrading me kubuntu from 7.04 to 7.10
<ubotu> administrator: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<pope> nope, ctrl+c didn't do it.  It still tells me that it can't get a lock
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<luma> now its installing the updates
<luma> @ 22 % (configure xdpyinfo) it froze
<Azzco> When I get here: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot8.png , Shoulkd I just click OK and everything is automatic or do I have to shut down adept myself?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fusion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<John117> harald "ignoring unknown interface ath0 = ath0
<charlesg3> how can I add an application to the startup process?
<DaSkreech> Omarian: sudo iptables --list and pastebin
<DaSkreech> !aptfix | pope
<harald> is there a pastebin somewhere on this server?
<charlesg3> I need it to load after I login to ubuntu
<seriekrock> hmm that guide was for feisty
<DaSkreech> Azzco: Should be autoamtic
<DaSkreech> !paste | harald
<luma> if i close the upgrade my system is half destoyed
<John117> harald that sounds odd.
<Omarian> DaSkreech: all chains are blank. there are no entries, just headers for the columns
<Azzco> DaSkreech: It isn't =(
<DaSkreech> !autostart | charlesg3
<ubotu> pope: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<harald> John117: you may still need to configure it open /etc/network/interfaces in your favorite editor
<harald> john as root so prefix with sudo
<DaSkreech> Omarian: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ubotu> harald: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> charlesg3: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Omarian> DaSkreech: i tried that too. no luck
<lee986321> what the...whats goin on with the ad remove  features?
<Pasar> DaSkreech: I get this line twice: "EE  AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable"
<MidMark> how can I disable xgl?
<DaSkreech> tracepath 10.220.0.1
<John117> harald it said it could not be loaded. impossible to read from it.   I was using Kate
<luma> has someone an idea to finsih my upgrade without closing it?
<Omarian> DaSkreech: tracepath ... 1. send failed. Resume pmtu 65535
<ScorpKing> what program can i use to create kommander scripts?
<wikipedia> hi
<ScorpKing> hehe. hi wikipedia!
<harald> John117: open a terminal do sudo kate, then open it
<wikipedia> ?
<John117> harald okay got it.
<harald> John117: you probably still need to paste in something like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41136/
<slaugh> !info gDesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<harald> John117:  you'll need to adapt your network name and if necessary wepkey used (if you don't use wep just leave that key part out)
<John117> harald okay.. i have opened it.  2 lines.    auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<John117> I use a wep.. where do i type it? what syntax?
<Umm> Bye all
<John117> harald i use wep.. Where do I type it in here. what format?
<harald> John117: I can't tell you your wep key, it's a secret key :-(
<DaSkreech> luma: Where did it close ?
<John117> harald i know that.
<DaSkreech> Omarian: Oh wow
<DaSkreech> harald: kdesu kate
<John117> harald but nothing in here tells me where to type it.  do i type wep=eebcere or whatever?
<lee__> why is kts greyed out? infact why is a great number of hings greyd out?
<DaSkreech> !wep | John117
<ubotu> John117: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<harald> john117 I'll give you an example like has been used here 1 sec
<luma> it is frozen
<Pasar> DaSkreech: any ideas? i dont even know what DRI is..
<luma> at 22% "configure xdpyinfo"
<John117> daskreech thanks man.. but that is ubuntu. it looks nothing like this.  :-/
<Omarian> DaSkreech: that is the content of iptables on a machine that has internet working too though
<DaSkreech> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<harald> John117: like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41137/
<DaSkreech> luma:
<jonasp> hey, kopete is crashing when connecting to an msn account after an upgrade to 7.10
<Pasar> so can i get kubuntu to work if my screen doesnt support it?
<DaSkreech> kill it then run sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Pasar> ubuntu 7.04 was running all fine
<Omarian> DaSkreech: it's so weird because it was working on 7.04. Was recognized out of the box. DHCP worked fine and such
<blendtux> could somebody tell me what port 730 netviewdb2 is
<harald> john117 don't copy that verbatim, just look at the format :-)
<harald> jonasp there's a fix for that look in the forum
<DaSkreech> jonasp: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<jonasp> okay perfekt thanks
<luma> mhh if adept works fine
<luma> but i guess it wont
<John117> harald thanks..  I'll try and come back if more problems.  It seems like as advanced as all this is, it should be able to auto detect everything. like windoze
<DaSkreech> luma: it should
<gerardo_> join #kubuntu gerardo__
<harald> john117 it should.. as long as it gets the correct key it will if it's set up like most people do :-)
<ScorpKing> John117: take a look at wifi-radar for encrypted wireless connections.
<luma> okay i will try it :S thx
<John117> scorpking what wifi-radar?
<harald> john117 but just paste the first in and leave out the wireless_key part, if then you can do sudo up ath0 it should at least give you an ip-address for ath0 when you do sudo ifconfig ath0
<ScorpKing> John117: it's a program like networkmanager but it makes WEB and such connections easy.
<luma> fuck!! i cant start adept normally :(
<frb> can I remove NetworkManager?
<luma>  fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a doesnt work
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<slaugh> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-7ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2058 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<zeemon> hi guys
<DaSkreech> luma: missing a sudo
<luma> i am already root
<ScorpKing> hiya zeemon!
<John117> okay.. i'll try.  gtg.. thanks guys.
<luma> su root
<zeemon> ^^
<Ace2016> Hi all
<ScorpKing> hi Ace2016!
<harald> hello Ace
<zeemon> Is it relative safe do the upgrading today? ^^
 * ScorpKing is the doorman. greating everyone and making them feel at home... :P
<Ace2016> whenever kubuntu gusty turns on it turns the screen black, the lcd birghtness goes down to an EXTREMELY low level, if i boot vista after guessing my way through the maze of boot loader stuff then vista increases the brightness back to a safe level
<frb> you didn't greet me, meanie
<frb> bad ScorpKing , no bacon
<harald> zeemon: it works perfectly here but I did a fresh install
<DaSkreech> zeemon: nope
<ScorpKing> hello frb!
<DaSkreech> zeemon: Servers are dying under the requests
<Ace2016> in short how do i remove all control of the backlight of the laptop lcd from linux/kde
<zeemon> ok, I'll wait then ^^
<luma> mhh now it seems to work well :) :) :)
<luma> yippy
<ScorpKing> lol
<Azzco> Okay so what do I need to do to manually upgrade to gutsy?
<Azzco> change in sources.list?
<DaSkreech> Azzco: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<zeemon> I´ll do a fresh install
<Azzco> You're the man DaSkreech
<wikipedia> you don't need to be a man
<wikipedia> you need to be human
<Ace2016> imagine this, you boot into a fresh install of kubuntu, the second you login the screen goes black, and i'm like omg omg omg omg omg omg!!! and i reboot and the hp logo comes up nice and bright but then it goes black when it talks about grub, then the same when it goes into bios and so i'm panicing even more, that has to be the scariest thing that has every happened ever!
<Omarian> DaSkreech: is it worth upgrading to 7.10 from 7.04 right now? what more does 7.10 come with that 7.04 doesn't have?
<Ace2016> imagine if a noob installed kubuntu, wonder what they would have done
<Azzco> Ace2016: kept it ;)
<Ace2016> well its there but i don't know how to boot back to it without the screen going black again
<zeemon> new stuff http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php
<thomas_> its a homework questiono i need help with: type a command that will create a file that contains a list of all the files in a directory and its sub-directories
<winbond> are all the codecs working now in 64bit gutsy?
<zeemon> missing KDE 4 :(
<DaSkreech> !kde4
<letalis> is it possible to burn an iso onto a flashdrive? all i got are cd-r's and i dont really want to waste one :)
<DaSkreech> thomas_: ##linux
<DaSkreech> !nocd
<winbond> is the next release gonna have kde4?
<DaSkreech> winbond: No 8.10
<Ace2016> e.g if the dir is /home/ace/ then i'd do a sudo updatedb and type locate /home/ace/ and that'd show all the files and then locate /home/ace/ > list.txt or something like that, anyone know a faster way?
<winbond> DaSkreech, so thats the next one after the next one?
<DaSkreech> winbond: yes
<Omarian> DaSkreech: is it worth upgrading to 7.10 from 7.04 right now? what more does 7.10 come with that 7.04 doesn't have?
<winbond> DaSkreech, thats about a year from now, right?
<frb> Ace2016: find /home/ace > somefile.txt
<tazgodx> how can i make it so that when your in one desktop you don't see windows that are open in other desktops?
<DaSkreech> Omarian: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php
<DaSkreech> winbond: yes
<frb> !ati
<winbond> DaSkreech, ok, thanks, do u use 64bit os?
<DaSkreech> winbond: no
<Omarian> DaSkreech: i looked at that earlier today. don't know the specifics though. is 7.10 that much better?
<beazel> Can anyone help me to install ksynaptics?  I can't seem to find it through the package manager...
<ScorpKing> i've installed kommander. how do i run it?
<jonasp> hallo, i get an error during X startup - (WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available - which causes dri to stop working
<DaSkreech> Omarian: Enough but not like wowie better
<iss_student> I am glad that 7.10 came out it has much improved wireless I can actually connect to wireless
<iss_student> #
<iss_student> # Cli
<frb> !fglrx
<SteamMachine> Hi all, I have a few questions.
<zeemon> *downloading alternate .iso* -.-
<zeemon> torrent of course
<DaSkreech> zeemon: smart. Don't forget to seed
<ScorpKing> !ask | SteamMachine
<Omarian> DaSkreech: i am just trying to figure out if i should upgrade at this point or not
<SteamMachine> Firstly, how do I resize from the command line.
<DaSkreech> Omarian: I'd say wait a week for the server load to cool off
<Ace2016> resize what?
<beazel> Got all else working (much quicker than normal) but can't figure out Adept.
<jonasp> frb, do you mean me - "<frb> !fglrx" ?
<ScorpKing> ubotu: are you broken?
<Ace2016> beazel: well install synaptic
<frb> jonasp: no
<jonasp> ok ;)
<DaSkreech> SteamMachine: parted
<frb> jonasp: I have an ATI card too, and I want compiz, so I need fglrx
<Omarian> DaSkreech. OK
<SteamMachine> Yes
<jonasp> well depends on your card
<SteamMachine> But specifically, how?
<DaSkreech> !adept
<lee986321> 32 bit version has fire fox an 64 bit can't get it?
<Omarian> DaSkreech: BTW is there a way to change the resolution of the login screen...that seems to be set at a different resolution from the desktop?
<tazgodx> how come when i have compiz start, it doubles my active desktops. but like desktop 1 and 2 are the same ones,a nd 3 and 4 are the same ones?
<beazel> ace2016: Got synaptic all set, the pad works... just can't find KSynaptics on the package list
<ck42> my adept fetch update is stuck at 99%.  HOw do I find out which repo it's getting hung up on?
<tazgodx> or 1 and 3, and 2 and 4
<Ace2016> why not just use the alternative installer to resize it?
<DaSkreech> Omarian: Not sure never stared at it too long
<lee986321> as is miine
<beazel> Maybe I'm missing a repository or two?
<winbond> are all the codecs working fine now in 64bit gutsy?
<frb> ok, the new adept is impressive
<DaSkreech> !repos | beazel
<ck42> It's not been a problem except for today when I'm trying to upgrade to .10
<lee986321> the repositry is like totally al but greyd out
<zeemon> annoying bug that duplicated desktops
<lee986321> all the use full stuffs gone
<lee986321> it deleted my  fire fox plugins too
<frb> what's the ubuntu method of configuring X?
<ck42> I've got a CD burned.  Is there an option to use the CD to upgrade an existing FF install?
<beazel> DaSkreech: I'm not sure I understand...
<frb> like suse has SaX2
<xevious> to redefine KDEDIRS, i put a script in ~/.kde/env, that includes the line export KDEDIRS=path1:path2, correct? do i need to quote everything after the =?
<DaSkreech> beazel: you will when the robot wakes up
<ck42> telemail.fi ended up giving an error
<ck42> ...now it's just sitting there looking stoopid
<beazel> Now I'm even more confused...
<shadowhywind> hay all having an issue with doing the upgrade, I keep getting this error "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz" any ideas?
<lee986321> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg
<harald> ck42 add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)]/ gutsy main restricted
<ck42> will do harald.  thnx
<frb> shadowhywind: easy, ubuntu.com is overloaed
<harald> ck42: that'll let you upgrade from the cd, but don't forget to adapt your other repository links as well
<lee986321> everythings failing
<xevious> i think there's a cdromupgrade script in the root of that cd too
<shadowhywind> is that just the issue? just overworked
<ScorpKing> !info kommander
<frb> yep, I switched to a mirror and downloaded at 2M/sec
<lee986321> try clicking on that link
<ubuntu> !abuse | ScorpKing
<ck42> ah..the adept fetch is going again LOL
<thomas_> homework question: write a command to erase all files in a directory whose names begin with test and end with a capital letter
<lee986321> ?
<lee986321> what did you do scrp lol
<NickPresta> I should've waited to update to Gutsy. 12 hours and I'm only 60% done =(
<hydrogen> homework answer: rtfm in another channel
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: :P the bot is gone.
<ubuntu> :O
<frb> thomas_: rm test*[A-Z], but watch out for locale issues, and do your own homework
<ubuntu> not true
<ubuntu> :O
<ScorpKing> lol. it's not talking to me. :(
<thomas_> frb: lol i am, but i'm having trouble
<lee986321> what is going on with the repositorys?
<Omarian> DaSkreech: is there anything else that i can try to get my internet working?
<sub[t]rnl> NickPresta: :P
<NickPresta> thomas_, most of the time, when someone is having trouble, they attempt the problem and post what they have thus far. Then they ask specific questions to help them move past their problem :)
<lee986321> try complimenting ubuntu
<frb> so back to the important question, short of vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf, how do I confgure X in kubuntu 7.10?
<beazel> I got a feeling my Synaptirs problem might be due to overloaded servers now...
<harald> NickPresta: but that costs precious Halo time when you can just have someone else solve it for you :P
 * ScorpKing wonders how to run kommander...
<NickPresta> harald, I just finished playing H3, actually :P
<Omarian> harald: yeah...but then what about their time?
<apollo2011> I am assuming I can't update my repos because the servers are getting hit pretty hard. How do I set up a mirror in my repository list?
<harald> I never played that game ever :P
<lee986321> !burp
<thomas_> NickPresta: ok will do
<lee986321> just had to try lol
<NickPresta> apollo2011, normally you would open adept, go to Manage Repositories, and then find the section where you can add a mirror.
<NickPresta> I'm not sure if all the mirrors have been updated with Gutsy. I didn't want to take the chance so I used the official Canadian Mirror
<Omarian> how do you change the default browser in kubuntu?
<lee986321> ijust tried to force run a script
<thunder-storm> hey guys
<lee986321> and it sai something java something locked
<NickPresta> hey, thunder-storm
<frb> grrr, my console is unusable, and I need to fix my Xserver
<harald> Omarian: go to your kde menu > system settings > default applications
<NickPresta> frb, due to the Gutsy update?
<thunder-storm> i'm a user from germany and have a lot of problems with the upgrade procedure
<frb> NickPresta: fresh install, X works as vesa, but I want to use fglx and Xgl
<Omarian> harald: thanks, i knew i had seen it somewhere
<NickPresta> thunder-storm, if you prefer, you can find german specific help in #kubuntu-de, although your English seems fine so we can assist you here if you like
<thunder-storm> thank you, i know that channel :-)
<beazel> Yup, my own fault, couldn't find it on the list as there was no list.  Lots of Noob mistakes today as I've just come over from Fedora.
<Jucato> frb: you need the restricted/proprietary drivers for your video card. if you're on gutsy, you can use the restricted manager in System Settings
<thunder-storm> i will give a hint @all: DON'T use adept to upgrade from feisty
<NickPresta> thunder-storm, ah okay, just checking :) What seems to be the problem with the upgrade?
<Jucato> thunder-storm: why?
<zeemon> frb reboot in safe mod
<beazel> Updated headers and bang, there it is.
<MetaMorfoziS> thunder-storm > don't use adept for anything.
<frb> I managed to do it
<ScorpKing> i've installed kommander. how do i run it?
<frb> I simply switched vesa for fglrx in xorg.conf
<MetaMorfoziS> if you want good for yourself:D
<frb> !Xgl
<harald> apollo2011: you could just prefix the repository urls, like this "deb http://be.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted"   I'm in belgium(.be) our repositories didn't seem to be very busy I could download at about 450K/sec, my connection's topspeed :-)
<NickPresta> I'm updating to Gutsy from Adept and it's going fine, albeit slow (not due to Adept though)...
<frb> the bot hates me
<NickPresta> frb, the bot is gone :)
<MetaMorfoziS> NickPresta > you have luck
<thunder-storm> i've do an upgrade according to the offical how-to on ubuntu.com
<beazel> Just out of interest, does anyone else here type Dvorak?
<frb> blown away by the storm in washington?
<ScorpKing> frb: the bot is taking a nap. :P
<Jucato> thunder-storm: hm.. could it be because you're following the instructions for ubuntu and not kubuntu?
<NickPresta> beazel, I am actually going to switch this weekend. I want to try it
<MetaMorfoziS> adept is useless btw, that hurts me but this is true:(
<thunder-storm> it fails, adept crash after 5% of configuration
<ck42> OK...adept finished the fetch, but the "full upgrade" button is greyed out.  instructions said to click on that to do the upgrade
<harald> adept worked very well here, but my adept is from a fresh 7.10 install :-/
<thunder-storm> jucato: oh no, i use the howto strictly for kubuntu
<Jucato> MetaMorfoziS: unfortunately for the upgrade to gutsy, adept makes more checks to ensure a proper upgrade than simply using apt-get
<beazel> Took me about a month, I'm still bad.  get KTouch!
<thunder-storm> but - thats not the main problem
<apollo2011> harald: yeah thanks, thats what I was thinking I would have to do but wasn't sure how to exactly edit the urls. Although now I found in Adept how you can have it select a mirror from a list. (Lucky! I am lucky to get 150Kbps ;-P
<Jucato> thunder-storm: ok can you tell me what've you've done so far and what happened?
<thunder-storm> i will try it ;-)
<NickPresta> ck42, run: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" QUOTES ARE IMPORTANT
<Shaezsche> how can i change the default boot!?! i tried editing the line that says "default 0" to 5 and 6, but this didnt work
<harald> apollo2011: just open /etc/apt/sources.list as root with any editor
<thunder-storm> i have done a fresh blank install of 7.10
<thunder-storm> it works fine - BUT...
<Jucato> but... ?
<thunder-storm> then i try to install a lot of new software from the original gutsy-repo's
<Omarian> later guys. thanks for your help
<thunder-storm> open office, firefox, java and so far
<Shaezsche> hello? how can i change the default boot os?
<thunder-storm> now i have hundreds of error-messages
<apollo2011> harald, NickPresta: Looks like the easynews server in Virginia is pretty quck and browsing to it in Firefox shows they have gutsy so i'll try going with that...
<Jucato> btw, there's "kubuntu-restricted-extras" now to take care of most codecs/plugins needs (except w32codecs and DVD)
<NickPresta> Shaezsche, I don't understand what you mean? Change which OS is the default (Windows, Kubuntu, etc?) or change the runlevel?
<sub[t]rnl> !grub | Shaezsche
<Jucato> thunder-storm: what kind of error messages?
<thunder-storm> similar: dpkg: Zu viele Fehler, stoppe hier...
<Jucato> sub[t]rnl: no bot
<Shaezsche> i want windows to be default NickPresta
<thunder-storm> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<Shaezsche> in grub
<sub[t]rnl> Jucato: kk
<Jucato> or rather, hammered
<thunder-storm> Aborted (core dumped)
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<NickPresta> Shaezsche, the file you must edit is /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<thunder-storm> and so far - WITH STANDARD-Software
<frb> oh bother
<harald> Shaezsche: you have to adapt /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Shaezsche> NickPresta i did that
<ck42> NickPresta: that seems to have done the trick.  appreciate that!
<Shaezsche> default 0
<Shaezsche> changed to 5 and 6
<Shaezsche> nothing happened
<thunder-storm> sudo apt-get -f install and sudo dpkg --configure -a dont work
<frb> the Xgl guide I found says NOT to use it on gutsy
 * sub[t]rnl sniffs sadly
<Shaezsche> tutorial on adapting grub/menu/lst?
<frb> *cry* I want bling
<thunder-storm> now i have a crashed system with alot of errors and dont know, what i can do
<Shaezsche> i dont know what to edit
<Jucato> thunder-storm: weird.. I've never had trouble installing software on gutsy....
<Jucato> frb: could you please ask in #ubuntu-effects what would be the proper procedure for that?
<thunder-storm> that is, i dont understand: on the same configuration on my notebook (same software & config, but with gnome) i have no problems
<brandon> can you install from ubuntu iso and then apt-get kubuntu and end up with the same exact system as if you had installed from the kubuntu iso????
<boubbin> !compiz
<harald> brandon no you'll have a lot of extra gnome files :P
<Jucato> brandon: you'll end up with ubuntu + kubuntu
<thunder-storm> i think, kubuntu is not already supported enough...
<Jucato> thunder-storm: the packages you are trying to install is the same for ubuntu, xubuntu, edubuntu, etc.
<Jucato> so it doesn't matter if you're running kubuntu
<brandon> Jucato: that's fine.  and it works vice-versa right?  you can get to ubuntu via the kubuntu iso???
<thunder-storm> thats correct, jucato
<blendtux> where is the url for downloading the iso torrent
<harald> thunder-storm I installed those exact same packages about 2 hours ago... works fine here is all I can say
<Jucato> brandon: yep
<boubbin> how do i use compiz in gutsy  ?
<Jucato> boubbin: um... could you try #ubuntu-effects
<ubuntu> !help
<harald> thunder-storm: do you get any specific recurring errors?
<ubuntu> http://i22.tinypic.com/hukepf.gif <--- ubuto loves me
<thunder-storm> hm - i'm work with kubuntu still dapper - and i have never seen this problems before
<thunder-storm> a lot of configuration errors, hundred's
<thunder-storm> all in one dpkg-errors
<harald> thunder-storm: could you maybe paste some of  the error in the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<brandon> tougher question:  can you do a dist-upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10, putting i386 version over the amd64 version?
<harald> brandon I wouldn't do that: I'd do a fresh install or upgrade to 7.10_amd64
<thunder-storm> harald: i will try it - but tomorrow, we have here now 2:00 AM and i must sleep - my day begins in a few hours
<NickPresta> would it be advisable to `kill` my distribution upgrade process and adjust my sources.list to a new mirror (faster) and then start the distribution upgrade again?
<harald> thunder-storm: same here I'm in belgium, good night and good luck
<thunder-storm> thank you ;-)
<NickPresta> the upgrade is at the 'fetching the upgrades' stage - nothing has been done to my system yet, except for the packages being downloaded, correct?
<harald> NickPresta: yes
<ck42> woohoo! My upgrade has begun >:)
<NickPresta> I might just kill this upgrade. The idea of waiting 1 day, 17 hours and 18 minutes is not desirable =P
<Jucato> heh you prefer a fresh install?
<ck42> heheh....you would not be a good Gentoo candidate lol
<sub[t]rnl> NickPresta: shoulda beat the rush. :P
<halycon> hey everyone
<NickPresta> ck42, I think I'm an okay candidate - I waited almost a day to compile my kernel and such on my box downstairs :P
<Jucato> but it's a one-time deal only... in Gentoo... it's normal :)
<harald> not even recompiling glibc on my old pentium 100 running gentoo here takes me a day :p
<hitorikanai> !print
<hitorikanai> :P
<NickPresta> well, I think I'm going to kill this upgrade. If anything goes wrong, I'm blaming you Jucato :)
<ck42> NickPresta: A whole day!!??  you running that poor box on a 486 or something LOL
<NickPresta> ck42, 233 ;)
<ck42> ouch!
<Jucato> ck42: the 1 day +++ is just for downloading :)
<halycon> Does anyone have any experience with LIRC im having problems configuring the hardware.conf file
<Jucato> the actual installation of the downloads takes minutes/hours
 * seriekrock is away: Borta för tillfället.
<ck42> Jucato: well....the system is usable in the meantime though, right?
<Jucato> !away > away
<Jucato> ck42: yep
<hitorikanai> HI everyone I have problems with my printer... if somebody can help me... pliz... I have a canon ip1300 I saw the log in ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3450617@ but still doesn't work
 * away is back.
<Jucato> at least until it starts installing
<Jucato> seriekrock: please turn off your public away messages
<slaugh> anyone here has a problem with flash in the web browsers ? (gibbon), I've installed almost everything from repos that contains word "flash" and nothing happens at all :/
<ck42> blast you file 70 of 74!!  hurry up!
<seriekrock> hmm ok sorry
<Omarian> i just installed kdmtheme in kubuntu and am not able to make any changes to it. when i go to system settings it asks me to click administrator mode but i do not see an Administrator button
<seriekrock> slaugh: 64 bit?
<slaugh> yes
<dorkface> Is there a way to go to a terminal session without using the "ctrl+alt+f*" method?
<seriekrock> slaugh: flash isnt 64 bit, you have to fix it, but i dont know how, there is a way, but dont know how
<Jucato> dorkface: um.. not that I know of. no
<slaugh> seriekrock: ok thanks
<hydrogen> dorkface: I think there is a command.. I don't recall what it is though
<hydrogen> chvt maybe?
<hitorikanai> :/
<Omarian> dorkface: do you mean how to open a terminal console/
<hitorikanai> noone?
<bwayne> nsplugin-wrapper?
<dorkface> Because, I had just rebooted my laptop.  And after a while, for some reason, my keyboard absolutely stopped working
<dorkface> my touchpad worked fine
<dorkface> but I could type NOTHING
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> as root
<hydrogen> chvt
<hydrogen> that doesn't help you though
<dorkface> not even virtual keyboard would work
<Jucato> he can't type anything :)
<hydrogen> if your keyboards dead
<leexgx> i trying to get my windows computer to acces my ubuntu pc (did samba)
<dorkface> but after another reboot, the keyboard works fine
<Omarian> i just installed kdmtheme in kubuntu and am not able to make any changes to it. when i go to system settings it asks me to click administrator mode but i do not see an Administrator button
<dorkface> woerd
<Jucato> krap, why did I jsut press Ctrl+Alt+F1? :P
<leexgx> ubotu: samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Jucato> Omarian: you're on Feisty?
<Omarian> yes, 7.04
<bwayne> 4ThTm.WFN!
<Jucato> Omarian: press Alt+F2, type "kcontrol"  and go to System Administration -> KDM Theme Manager
<torrents_inbou> Hey guys, I'm having an odd problem. I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy but when  I try to open the "Manage Repositories" dialog in adept, nothing happens so I can't continue
<LjL> ubotu: test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Jucato> yay!
<Jucato> thanks LjL :)
<Omarian> jucato: thanks
<Jucato> torrents_inbou: nothing pops up? the adept window doesn't change?
<torrents_inbou> Jucato: No change at all
<Jucato> torrents_inbou: can you please check if you have software-properties-kde installed?
<torrents_inbou> Jucato: I tried setting a shortcut for opening the dialog but that doesn't work  either
<torrents_inbou> Jucato: Ok, I'll check
<hitorikanai> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Omarian> jucato: its so weird. it shows up that way, but if you go to kmenu > system settings>appearance > theme manager you cannot enter admin mode
<torrents_inbou> Jucato: Yes, I seem to have that package alright
<Jucato> Omarian: yes it's a bug in feisty, fixed in gutsy
<Jucato> torrents_inbou: weird... um... try to run "kdesu software-properties-kde"
<frb> !find kde-window-decorator
<frb> still no bot?
<ubotu> File kde-window-decorator found in compiz-kde
<weswh-> I had an adept update that failed, and then when I tried to reopen it it was locked, said there's probably another process using it. I rebooted the system - but it's still saying locked. what should I do?
<frb> oh, there he is
<Omarian> jucato: cool
<Jucato> frb: let's try not to hammer him too much :)
<torrents_inbou> Jucato: It crashed when I tried
<torrents_inbou> Jucato: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:18: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<Jucato> frb: you can use apt-cache search, adept, or http://packages.ubuntu.com as alternatives
<frb> I'm done, I just needed window decorations
<Jucato> torrents_inbou: hm... you'll have to do things manually
<Jucato> frb: ok :P
<lee986321> eh guys... i just eralised something
<torrents_inbou> Jucato: No problem, just tell me how
<Jucato> what did you eralised?
<Jucato> torrents_inbou: hm.. trying to recollect my thoughts. waking up + empty stomach = not good for thinking..
<flake> e'ral-ise -  i want to eralise my whole harddrive
<lee986321> eh... that if i had loaded kuuntu with out updating..i wouldnt have fire fox
<torrents_inbou> Jucato: I know how you feel man, it's damn late here and my stomach is complaining :D
<sub[t]rnl> weswh-: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jucato> lee986321: not by default
<torrents_inbou> Jucato: Just want to let this upgrade run overnight if possible do it doesn't tie up my connection tomorrow
<Jucato> but simple to install
<lee986321> waht the
<lee986321> ok in 64 bit half the stuffs greyd out
<lee986321> in 32 bit we get fire fox and all that stuff
<pcrtech> can't upgrade ;( servers are too busy
<lee986321> fire fox is no longer able to be down loaded on tothe 64 bit
<Jucato> pcrtech: try a different server or mirror...
<Jucato> lee986321: really? that would be weird
<Jucato> (and annoying)
<pcrtech> trying to use a cd
<lee986321> I just tried it with th the 64 bit
<lee986321> can't get firefox
<lee986321> in kubuntu
<lee986321> in fact there alot you can't get any more
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> torrents_inbou: you can ask around how to edit your sources.list to include feisty-updates and feisty-proposed. that would be the equivalent of enabling "Recommended updates" and "Pre-release updates" using the GUI
 * Jucato has to go
<lee986321> hold on restarting 2 drive 2 thathas 64 bit
<torrents_inbou> Jucato: Thanks, will do
<torrents_inbou> Jucato: Although I think I'll wait until tomorrow evening when the servers are less busy!
<torrents_inbou> Jucato: Good luck!
<dorkface> How long should it take for the frenzy to calm down to reasonable levels?  Two days, a week?
<Jucato> a month? :)
<Jucato> j/k
<sub[t]rnl> hard telling
<NickPresta> I remember edgy > feisty took about a week to calm down
<Jucato> usually a week
<lee986321> ok iam on my 64 bit system
<soulwarp> yes it would be nice to download some packages for my new system ^^
<imagine[laptop]> Hi, I fetch updates with adept and it's not upgrading like it's supposed to be.... I don't have the option Version Update :(
<sub[t]rnl> I'm so glad I did the bulk of the upgrade when rc1 came out
<Jucato> imagine[laptop]: did you follow the instructions to the letter?
<imagine[laptop]> yup
<Jucato> imagine[laptop]: I imagine (no pun intended) that you enabled Recommended updates *and* Pre-release updates in Manage Repositories?
<imagine> Man I read the damn thing 5 times... and never saw the Pre-release..
<Jucato> :)
<imagine> Sry :(
<lee986321> kttsmgr,movieplayer,xcdroast,gxine,firefoxwebborwser,javawebstart 1.4,mozalothunderbird,sim im are just a few that are no longer availiable
<Jucato> lee986321: firefoxwebbrowser? how about just firefox or mozilla-firefox?
<lee986321> Jucato all no longer availiable the latter 2 don't even show up
<Jucato> lee986321: can you please confirm with #ubuntu-mozilla that firefox isn't available for 64-bit?
<Jucato> er
<Jucato> lee986321: #ubuntu-mozillateam
<lee986321> I also tried to run the script that a freind gave me all packages have been locked
<lee986321> I wonder...if I were to go to an older version if I can get it that way then up grade
<Jucato> are you currently upgrading or have adept running?
<lee986321> yes
<Jucato> then apt is locked
<Jucato> you can't use anything that will use apt-get
<lee986321> I can try give me a comand line
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<NickPresta> Jucato, http://pastebin.ca/741836 Any idea?
<Jucato> no need to try. it's a fact.
<Jucato> NickPresta: er.. no idea.. I don't do compiz :/
<Jucato> using Ubuntu's packages for compiz?
<wikipedia> gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggguniT
<lee986321> ok give me an apt get thing
<Jucato> easy on the keys
<Jucato> lee986321: why?
<lee986321> goign to attempt a retrieve that way
<NickPresta> Jucato, I don't have compiz installed, it's set to rc when I do `dpkg -l`.
<Jucato> lee986321: you won't be able to use apt-get because you are currently upgrading
<lee986321>  I already have
<Jucato> lee986321: you mean it's done downloading and installing upgrades?
<lee986321> Jucato the upgrades been completed
<lee986321> I have the rom
<Jucato> sudo apt-get install firefox
<psychollek> anyone knows what is file 70 from 90 when upgradeing tu gutsy ?
<lee986321> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tazgodx> is there a compiz help channel?
<psychollek> ooooh - it gone trough :D
<sub[t]rnl> NickPresta: I think you can increase your Cache-limit /etc/apt/apt.conf to fix that
<Jucato> lee986321:  <Jucato> are you currently upgrading or have adept running?
<NickPresta> sub[t]rnl, I just saw that on Google too. I don't have an /etc/apt/apt.conf though
<Jucato> tazgodx: #ubuntu-effects which just takes you to #compiz-fusion
<psychollek> now it's stuck @ 66 from 86 :P
<lee986321> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lee986321> there it is
<jonasp> hey, i have a folder called "#" i cannot enter it via dolphin
<Jucato> lee986321: can you please confirm with #ubuntu-mozillateam that firefox isn't available for 64-bit?
<jonasp> can anyone reproduce this?
<Jucato> jonasp: yes it's a bug afaik
<sub[t]rnl> NickPresta: create it
<sub[t]rnl> NickPresta: :P
<lee986321> no ones in there that is responding
<Angelus> have someone encountered this problem? trying to burn the kubuntu gutsy amd64 image and it stops burning at 98% :S
<NickPresta> sub[t]rnl, I think the problem is that I exited the upgrade early and my /var/lib/dpkg/status file is corrupted. I removed it and replaced it with status-old.
<NickPresta> I'm going to try the cache thing now
<yeo_> nite all
<NickPresta> sub[t]rnl, ah, the cache limit appears to have fixed it :)
<sub[t]rnl> nice
<sub[t]rnl> what value did you use by the way?
<sub[t]rnl> just curious
<NickPresta> APT::Cache-Limit "42123456";
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<Angelus> is it posible to install kubuntu using VMWARE from windows to another partition?
<halycon> exit
<halycon> woops
<halycon> ;)
<FireTek> can someone please help me.. I cant get my integrated sound card to work.
<Ertain> Is it just me, or is everyone else gettings lots of lag while doing the upgrade?
<weswh-> what kind of luck are people having upgrading feisty to gusty?
<Ertain> My download is slow.  That's it.
<NickPresta> Yay. My (new) upgrade is downloading at ~130kbps!
<Ertain> I don't know why I'm getting a relatively slow download.
<Ertain> Could be my ISP, could be the Ubuntu servers.
<lee986321> eeeerrrrggg
<ck42> I'm sitting stuck on file 26
<lee986321> Jucato I checked with them and...they gave me a command line   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<NickPresta> well, I already have the first 1232 files downloaded. The rest of the file should be done in ~13 minutes.
<ck42> ah, there it goes.  ~7hrs left
<Jucato> lee986321: so they still have firefox for 64bit
<NickPresta> heh. Don't feel bad. I left my upgrade running for 13 hours and it was only 60% done
<lee986321> kinda yes..but...iots tricky to get to
<ck42> ja...no biggee.  As long as the system is still usable while it's chugging away
<Jucato> lee986321: not really. just needed to Fetch Updates to refresh things
<lee986321> hmm thaat there in lies the issue
<lee986321> thh updates freez
<Jucato> hammered servers/mirrors...
<NickPresta> heh yeah
<Ertain> Dran that hammering.
 * NickPresta hugs the Ubuntu servers :)
<jereme> hrm... maaaaaaaaaybe I'll wait :)
<Ertain> s/Dran/Darn/g
 * Jucato thought you meant Drat
<lee986321> fire fox is downloading bu slow as molasis in january
<replman> Hi! Is it possible to configure the automounter that each time i connect my usb hdd (2 partitions) both partitions were mounted always in the same directory? Currently the partition where i first say "open" in the popup will be mounted into disk, the second one to disk-1....
<weswh-> ah...yeah must be the servers
<weswh-> I was just trying to do a few updates (not dist. upgrade), and it was sitting at 0% getting headers..for like 20 minutes
<sea4ever> Hey uhm
<lee986321> ok I have fire fox\
<sea4ever> How do I make mingw work? I can't find it's command
<Jucato> lee986321: at least you have firefox...is there no pleasing you? :)
<lee986321> yeah..lol I have it lol, now to convert it to 32 bit
<Jucato> ...
<Jucato> yeah, there is no pleasing you... :)
<lee986321> heheehee I want it alll.lol..including the kicthen sink lol
<Jucato> !info kitchensync
<ubotu> kitchensync: Synchronization framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7enterprise20070926-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 328 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<Jucato> lee986321: ^^^^^
<lee986321> hmmmaybe if I were to gt a wife then I would... well be plesed lol
<FireTek> can someone please help me.. I cant get my integrated sound card to work.
<lee986321> but tahts not for here lol
<shadowhywind> does anyone know if there is a way to add thunderbird to kontacts?
<Hoondie> hey people, anyone know why kopete crashes after upgrading to gutsy?
<lee986321> will return need food
<lee986321>  ahh braving the storm heehee
<SeanTater> I believe this goes to Riddell (because of ~jriddell), but this snapshot http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot6.png which is linked from kubuntu.org, is the incorrect snapshot relative to it's thumbnail. Specifically, it's a copy of snapshot0. I thought you might want to change that.
<\etron> what is kubuntu, and does it taste good?
<Jucato> !kubuntu | \etron
<ubotu> \etron: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<\etron> hmmm... Gnomes are tasty tooo!
<sub[t]rnl> Hoondie: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<ubuntu> ewww gnome is nasty
<sub[t]rnl> Hoondie: dpkg -i that .deb
<Jucato> or since he's on gutsy, just click on it :)
<sub[t]rnl> wee!
<sub[t]rnl> not used to ol gdebi
<ScorpKing> how can i echo, cat or whatever the password to losetup -e blowfish /dev/loop0 mydisk so it does not ask me for a password but reads it from a file?
<Dragnslcr> Why would the printer settings have a job's state as "Held"? The printer's display says "Ready"
<\etron> ScorpKing: you could use tcl
<FireTek> can someone please help me.. I cant get my integrated sound card to work.
<BluesKaj> wow, Ive been fetching for more than 9 hrs and it'ds still only 53 % finished...shoulda waiteed :P
<ScorpKing> \etron: mind showing me how?
<Hoondie> sub[t]rnl: thanks :)
<\etron> ScorpKing: but there is an option to read in the passphrase from a file descriptor: --pass-fd, -p num
<pope> is there a way to install gutsy from cd and retain my files and programs already installed?
<ScorpKing> \etron: i've tried that. it's confusing. :(
<ubuntu> pope: what are u running now
<pope> 7.04 Feisty...but adept (and the repositories are checked)  wont' recognise the upgrade so i downloaded the iso
<cheguevara> if u reinstall the .iso it'll delete ur stuff
<sub[t]rnl> pope: try using the alternate cd's
<sub[t]rnl> pope: instead of the live cd
<sub[t]rnl> pope: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<LastMall> i don't think adept is the way to upgrade
<tjodalv> +1
<sub[t]rnl> its pretty seemless, its just getting hammered right now
<LastMall> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ScorpKing> \etron: sorry to bug you, but how do i specify a file descriptor? what is it anyway?
<ubuntu> hello
<\etron> ScorpKing: okay, there's 3 standard ones: 0 is STDIN, 1 is STDOUT and 2 is STDERRR
<ScorpKing> ok
<\etron> ScorpKing: that just means that STDIN is any input you choose, it could be a pipe.
<dpvnme> hi, i'm trying to write to a file, i think it's protected. how to i go about to chmod it?
<\etron> ScorpKing: so, set it to 0, losetup <options> --pass-fd=0 and echo the password in from a pipe.
<ScorpKing> \etron: so i could cat pw.txt | losetup -p=0 blabla... ?
<\etron> dpvnme: using chmod?
<dpvnme> yes
<dpvnme> it's the file: alsa-base
<gary_inNYC> hi, just finished burning gutsy iso to cd, could i use this for offline update from feisty, or do i have to do a full wipe using this disc?
<\etron> dpvnme: yeah, thats the answer. Use chmod.
<\etron> dpvnme: chmod 755 or something.
<dpvnme> this is what i put in: chmod -r
<LordBacon> are there any howto pages for fixing power management on a laptop using kubuntu?
<dpvnme> ok
<ScorpKing> dpvnme: chmod u+w file
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know anything about this error: "E [18/Oct/2007:20:58:28 -0400] PID 18987 (/usr/lib/cups/backend/mfp) stopped with status 2!"
<pope> sorry, i was away a minute (son's not  a fan of bed time)...can i upgrade kubuntu with the upgrade manager from ubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> gary_inNYC: full wipe using the live cd unless your making a seperate partition
<\etron> dpvnme: or the better way to set permissions is using the symbolic names, which actually mean something, like 'chmod u+rw <file>'
<LordBacon> I had set it to suspend on lid close, but when I closed the lid, it just hung on a console with a blinking cursor, it never actually powered off, and wouldn't wake up
<FireTek> can someone please help me.. I cant get my integrated sound card to work.
<gary_inNYC> thx sub
<dpvnme> I got at "operation not permitted"
<\etron> dpvnme: -r is recursve... watch out with that one.
<dpvnme> well, it's only one file
<dpvnme> i'm trying to write to alsa-base, which is for my sound card
 * ScorpKing slaps konversation...
<sub[t]rnl> pope: yes, you can update your ubuntu, then apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<ScorpKing> \etron: thanks. i'll try that.
<ScorpKing> \etron: now it makes sense. :D
<\etron> dpvnme: if you do an "ls -la" on the file, what sort of output do you get?
<pope> ah, i didn't explain clearly. Could i apt-get update-manager, and use it to update kubuntu, or will that download ubuntu-desktop too?
<Raineer> pope: the only thing is apt-get is quite busy today, expect some slow speeds
<\etron> ScorpKing: cool ;-)
<soulwarp> how come i'm unable to install Gimp, Firefox, Synaptic, heck even Tuxmath is greyed out?
<dpvnme> \etron: so i put this in the console: ls -la "filename" ?
<pope> hmmm....is the alternative cd iso as large as the live cd? maybe i'll just go that route
<soulwarp> i can't install koffice either
<Raineer> yes it is roughly the same I believe, but would be much faster
<dpvnme> \etron: this is what i got: -rw-r-r
<Raineer> than using apt-get
<Jucato> soulwarp: Fetch Updates first (or sudo apt-get update)
<Jucato> then try again
<dpvnme> \etron: do i need to change to root?
<pope> alright. thnx 4 the help ^_^ i'm still relatively new to linux, but as always, the community has made the switch worth it. take care, gl w/ the updates everyone
<ScorpKing> \etron: :Dx(lots) it's working!
<sub[t]rnl> take care pope
 * ScorpKing adds \etron to his hero list...
<\etron> dpvnme: yep, you will probably have to be root.
<soulwarp> <Jucato> tryed that several times, it seems to hang at [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.89.8)]
<Jucato> soulwarp: might be a server/mirror problem
<soulwarp> :/
<ScorpKing> \etron: wow! now i can mount my encrypted disks at boot and read the passwd from a 128MB usb drive. thanks again. :D
<Jucato> your server/mirror is getting hammered
<cptnspoon> Is anyone else having problems upgrading to Gutsy via Adept?
<sub[t]rnl> see above
<Jucato> cptnspoon: what problems are you having?
<soulwarp> i havn't had any this after noon
<cptnspoon> I'm assuming the server is just really busy, it took almost a minute to download the release notes
<\etron> ScorpKing: sweet dude .. Happy to help. Now go out there and hack stuff!
<soulwarp> do i need the CD in the drive?
<cptnspoon> Then it just seems to timeout trying to download the upgrade tool
<Jucato> cptnspoon: yeah very busy servers.... try using a different mirror/server if you want
 * ScorpKing starts hacking his box...
<cptnspoon> Cheers Jucato, I might wait a day and if it's still bad I'll try some others
<pingveno> I can't find any sort of pre release updates or recommended updates in my source.list file. Where can I get a list so I can upgrade 7.04 -> 7.10?
<Jucato> pingveno: have you tried doing it through Adept
<pingveno> Yeah, that's where I went originally.
<Jucato> if you manually edit your sources.list, Pre-release = feisty-propsed and Recommended updates = feisty-updates
<Jucato> just follow the guide above with screenshots
<pingveno> Ah, that would be the problem. Neither is in there.
<\etron> later people.
<pingveno> Neither repository, that is.
<Jucato> pingveno: feisty-proposed wouldn't be by default. but feisty-updates should be there. why not try using the GUI to save you the trouble?
<pingveno> I'm doing a Fetch Updates in Adept. Should that do it?
<ronin_> Evening everyone. Anyone here able to assist with a new Gutsy resolution issue?
<Jucato> pingveno: Adept menu -> Manage Repositories first
<Jucato> pingveno: are you following the guide? it's a step by step procedure w/ pictures
<Jucato> ronin_: um... unless you give us a clue, we couldn't really say...
<pingveno> Yes, I believe so. http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade ?
<Jucato> yes
<ronin_> Okay. Its probably pretty basic actually. I'm using a mobility radeon x600 which, aftersome tweaking worked well enough in Fiesty. I just did a clean Gutsy Kubuntu install, and with the "ati" driver, my resolution was fine.
<ronin_> However,I need 3d, so I used the restricted driver manager and installed fglrx
<ronin_> now a konsole "fglrxinfo" shows the driver as correctly installed IE: not MESA
<ronin_> however, I can't seem to get above 640x480
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<ubotwo> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Dragnslcr> Is there any way of figuring out what's flooding my cups error log? I thought I had killed the jobs that weren't working
<LjL> ubotwo: part
<Jucato> hehe :)
<pingveno> Jucato: The repository just isn't there. Could you, by chance, just send me the relevant text?
<fozut> l
<fozut> hy
<Jucato> pingveno: did you see the screenshots? does it look something like that?
<pingveno> No, it didn't.
<ScorpKing> how can i run a script in debuging/verbose mode so i can see what's going on?
<Jucato> pingveno: you didn't have this when you click on Manage Repositories? http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot2.png
<LastMall> Jucato  jucato.org is yours ?
<Jucato> LastMall: yes
<LastMall> cool.   very useful stuff there
<Jucato> thanks :)
<pingveno> Jucato: No, I didn't
<Jucato> pingveno: ok. since you're in Adept Manager already, can you plesae look for software-properties-kde and install it?
<pingveno> Righty-o, it's going right now.
<Jucato> pingveno: that should solve the first problem of not having that Software Sources dialog box
<pingveno> Ah, there it goes. The dl was taking a while to start.
<Jucato> yeah, that's normal... hammered servers
<pingveno> Surprise, surprise
<jtmoney> hmm, can i point us.archive.ubuntu.com to a different ip (using /etc/hosts) in order to apt-get firefox, etc.?
<Jucato> jtmoney: you can just switch servers through Adept Manager
<Jucato> in the Manage Repositories (Software Sources) dialog
<mbishop> I started a Full Upgrade in Adept, and then left the computer, came back about 30 minutes later...and Adept was at it's normal screen..no error message, no finished message, nothing
<ScorpKing> i started kdesu from a script and it ran fine. now it does nothing (like in not a thing) and i think it's because it's still authenticated. how can i get past that?
<mbishop> what happened?
<ajagucki> mbishop: did you press 'Apply Updates'?
<pingveno> Jucato I had some odd problems when I upgraded to Fiesty, so some packages might not have gotten in.
<mbishop> ajagucki: Yeah, it was downloading, or so it seemed, then when I came back it was just...sitting
<pingveno> Minor filesystem corruption.
<mbishop> like I didn't tell it to do anything
<Dragnslcr> Is there any way to tell which /dev/mfpN my USB printer is connected to?
<ajagucki> mbishop: I don't know then
<n1lo> the bug with kopete when we try to connect on msn it's resolved ?
<n1lo> at the moment i think is not. im using it on gutsy.
<Yammeh> Is there a fix for the kopete crashing issue yet?
<nosrednaekim> Yammeh: yeah... I forgot the bug#/link though
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: anyway we could get that posted in the topic?
<Yammeh> !kopete
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kopete - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Yammeh> Ok, I'll search the forums for it later
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: it should come into the main repositories soonish
<Jucato> maybe even today... dunno yet
<nosrednaekim> Yammeh: just a second
<xsacha> help! when i use 'sudo' it says: "sudo: must be setuid root" -- what do i do?!
<Yammeh> Ok, thanks
<Jucato> Yanhttp://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<Jucato> Yammeh: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<Yammeh> Thanks
<jtmoney> xsacha: type sudo <command that you want root to execute>
<nosrednaekim> bug 153500
<xsacha> afaik, i need to chmod of /usr/bin to resolve the issue. but i need root for that? and i have no root password because that's how it is?
<ScorpKing> is there something wrong here? - /usr/bin/kdesu "/usr/bin/kdialog --password Password: | /sbin/losetup -e blowfish --pass-fd=0 /dev/loop0 /home/scorpking/mydisk.enc" - it doesn't do a thing. :(
<xsacha> jtmoney: yes and i get"sudo: must be setuid root"
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: ubugtu not here. gave the link already
<jtmoney> xsacha: root's password will be the same password of the account you created during install
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: k :)
<xsacha> jtmoney: it isn't .. :\
<jtmoney> yikes
<jtmoney> i'm not sure then
<jtmoney> pretty n00bish myself =(
<xsacha> ubuntu doesnt give root a password
<jtmoney> what if you typed sudo passwd root
<Jucato> xsacha: try "sudo echo hello"
<xsacha> i have to do sudo passwd to give it a password, but sudo doesnt work
<xsacha> Jucato: sudo: must be setuid root
<Jucato> weird...
<ajagucki> !dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Jucato> xsacha: can you holdon for a while?
<xsacha> ok
<xsacha> this is a new install of gutsy gibbon by the way, had it for 1 day and this just happened randomly today
<jdong> xsacha: do you have any root terminals open?
<nosrednaekim> xsacha: did you remove yourself from the sudo or admin groups?
<pope> how stable is kde4 beta 3?
<nosrednaekim> pope: nor very
<Jucato> xsacha: can you post the output of "ls -l /usr/bin/sudo" ?
<nosrednaekim> *not
<jdong> xsacha: can you run a "kdesu konsole" successfully (do that after Jucato's output)
<pope> i see...any hint of a release date? or even RC1?
<jdong> Jucato: this looks like a fun chicken-or-egg problem to solve :D
<Jucato> jdong: oh ok..you'e tha  man!
<jdong> Jucato: meh we'll probably have to take him into single-user or init=/bin/bash short-circuit to setuid his sudo again... though I have no idea how it could've broke in the first place!
<nosrednaekim> pope: release i sometime in december
<xsacha> jdong: it does nothing (no output and no console)
<Dragnslcr> In the Add Printer Wizard, if nothing shows up under USB, what are the odds of the problem being a bad cable?
<jdong> xsacha: can you ls -al /usr/bin/sudo?
<xsacha> Jucato: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 91776 2007-06-15 22:49 /usr/bin/sudo
<Jucato> jdong: ^^^^
<Jucato> that's the problem it seems
<Ellipsys> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ellipsys> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jdong> xsacha: well sure enough, it's not setuid root!
<xsacha> nosrednaekim: didnt do anything to root or sudo or any groups afaik
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea how i can fix apt-get error while configuring acpid, acpi-support and powermanagement-interface?
<fulat2k> have tried dpkg-reconfigure, but still fials
<xsacha> jdong: dont know how i did that but how do i get it back at setuid root?
<nosrednaekim> xsacha: ok... just listen to jdong then :)
<jdong> xsacha: ok, have you ever set a password on root in your install?
<Jucato> listen to jdong!!!!! he is the truth!
<jdong> lol
<pope> i've been using miro for a while, but i want a more light weigh podcatcher, but i only see penguin tv in adept, any other suggestions?
<Yammeh> I can't change the resolution of my monitor, dispite me choosing the right monitor from the list
<xsacha> jdong: nup, never set password on root
<pingveno> Jucato: Do I absolutely have to apply all fiesty updates before a version upgrade?
<nosrednaekim> Yammeh: how mig is your resolution and what graphics card do you have?
<Jucato> pingveno: sort of.yeah
<nosrednaekim> pingveno: its safer
<jdong> xsacha: ok, I'll need you to reboot into the Recovery Mode option at the boot menu. It will boot up to a root prompt, at which type "chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo", then type "exit" and bootup will continue.
<pingveno> Wow, what a waste of bandwidth
<Yammeh> 7600GT and I want to run it at 1680*1050
<pingveno> I'm thinking that starting this *tomorrow* would be a good idea.
<xsacha> jdong: ok
<nosrednaekim> Yammeh: you'll need the proprietary video drivers, install them with the restricted-manager-kde
<Yammeh> I already did that
<xsacha> jdong: thx
<jdong> xsacha: sure thing, let me know if that doesn't work
<nosrednaekim> Yammeh: did you try using the nvidia configuration tool to do ti?
<Dragnslcr> Are there any improvements with printers in Gutsy?
<Ellipsys> Is anyone else on gutsy noticing a /really/ long blank screen after grub, or when they mess with video settings?
<jdong> xsacha: you still online?
<xsacha> jdong: yeah
<Yammeh> To change my resolution?
<Dragnslcr> Wondering if an upgrade will fix this problem
<nosrednaekim> Yammeh: yeah
<jdong> xsacha: can you pastebin me /proc/mounts just to be sure?
<Yammeh> No, I didn't
 * jdong suspects nosuid in mount options....
<Yammeh> I used the standard options
<nosrednaekim> Yammeh: yeah.. try using the nvidia config tool
<Yammeh> Does that configuration tool have to be downloaded seperately to the drivers?
<nosrednaekim> Yammeh: it may... i'm not sure
<jtmoney> Yammeh: apt-get install fglrx-control
<nosrednaekim> !info nvidia
<ubotu> Package nvidia does not exist in gutsy
<Yammeh> Thanks
<nosrednaekim> jtmoney: wrong dirvers ;)
<jtmoney> ohh, whoops
<pingveno> Wow, 180 MB of upgrade. That's going to take a while...
<xsacha> jdong: http://pastebin.ca/741896
<nosrednaekim> Yammeh: don't install that
<Yammeh> lol, dang
<jtmoney> aptitude search nvidia returns: nvidia-settings, nvidia-xconfig
<jtmoney> maybe one of those, i'm not sure though
<nosrednaekim> Yammeh: nvidia-settings
<jdong> xsacha: yep, you look fine, just reboot into recovery mode and issue the commands I instructed
<Yammeh> kk trying it now, thanks
<xsacha> jdong: ok, any idea how this problem started? it seemed to happen after i installed vendetta-online. i havent done anything else with sudo
<Yammeh> Ace, it worked. Thanks alot guys
<jdong> xsacha: it's a very odd problem... nothing in Ubuntu repos that I know of has the ability to do this. Where did you get vendetta-online?
<Ellipsys> Can someone post the ubotu for dpkg reconfigure etc...?
<xsacha> jdong: off their website, linux x86 version. it's a sh installer
<jdong> xsacha: odd; I'll take a look at their installer and see if I can reproduce the bug.... if it is a bug in that software then wow, they deserve a good slapping :)
<lee986321> erg the downloading of the updates..erg
<Jucato> !xconfig | Ellipsys
<ubotu> Ellipsys: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<Yammeh> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Ellipsys> Thank you, Jucato
<Ellipsys> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lee986321> one hting I have noticed and I am not sure if this i s a good thing or bad thing , but I have noticed my cpu isnt working as hard taht is the fans not kicking in like it did with the tril version
<lee986321> But hten my fans conected via directly and not the soft ware]
<jdong> lee986321: is the fan using a thermisistor or otherwise heat-sensitive?
<lee986321> yes
<jdong> lee986321: the livecd is compressed using "gzip" so reading files off the CD requires the CPU to decompress those files first, before they can be used
<jdong> lee986321: therefore, more CPU is required to do any loading on the LiveCD
<jdong> lee986321: so what you are describing would be normal/expected
<ScorpKing> kdesu does refuse want to run - wtf?!
 * ScorpKing slaps kdesu...
<pulaski> Hi, I'm using apt-get install drupal-5.1 and the installation process was successful in creating its mysql database but returned dpkg returned an error of 5 lines the last of which was "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)".  Can anyone offer a suggestion how to proceed?
<Jucato> pulaski: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<pulaski> thank you jucato I will
<daoudi5_> hi
<lee986321> erg any one know of any video editing software like adobie preier 6.0 or simular to adobies abillities
<lee986321> that is a way to produce wips, fades slowmotion ect...or if any ones heard of toast
<daoudi5_> how to find my jdk directory please? using by eclipse
<Jucato> daoudi5_: have ou installed sun-java6-jdk?
<Jucato> lee986321: um... try kino or kdenlive... but for sure they're not exactly like premiere
<lee986321> where do i get them at ?
<lee986321> oh are those in the rpos
<daoudi5_> no
<Jucato> yes
<lee986321> ok
<daoudi5_> but i thing that it is default install
<Jucato> daoudi5_: you should install it first then. eclipse will (or should) auto detect it
<daoudi5_> because i can use eclipse
<sea4ever> How do I kill a stopped job?
<lee986321> ill have to wait for the up date spam to stop though lol
<Jucato> daoudi5_: no, sun-java stuff aren't installed by default
<Jucato> daoudi5_: what's installed by default is gcj only
<sayers> Is there a recommended way to upgrade without breakage ?
<NickPresta> Adept "froze" at about 3% when replacing the packages so I quit the upgrader and did a `sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade` and it appears to be working. Any forseeable problems?
<jdong> !upgrade | sayers
<ubotu> sayers: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sayers> jdong: Things break like that...
<Jucato> jdong, sayers: see the topic above
<jdong> sayers: they are the best upgrade procedures.... you need to remove most 3rd party packages and repositories before attempting an upgrade
<Jucato> (the Kubuntu update procedure does that automatically)
<jdong> Jucato: do you know if that's in the update-manager core logic?
<jdong> Jucato: or an adept-specific feature?
<Jucato> jdong: that I don't know...
<navets> how do I upgrade to Gutsy
<navets> and should I back up anything first
<NickPresta> !upgrade | navets
<ubotu> navets: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jucato> navets: please see the link in the topic
<NickPresta> navets, you should always backup sensitive data whenever doing something like this
<Jucato> NickPresta: please don't give out that link. it's not updated compared to the one in the topic
<Jucato> at least for kubuntu
<NickPresta> Jucato, oh sorry about that. I'll be sure to use the topic link in the future.
<Jucato> no problem. I'll try to update it now though
<Jucato> so they'll be the same
<daoudi5_> how can i installed sun-java6-jdk?
<NickPresta> !find sun-java6-jdk
<ubotu> Found: sun-java6-jdk
<NickPresta> daoudi5_, in a terminal, type: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<daoudi5_> how to find it
<noam_> whoa. dist-upgrade.py takes over 600mb physical RAM!
<NickPresta> daoudi5_, you can use Konsole to install sun-java6-jdk. You can also use Adept Manager to search for the package
<lee986321> hmm i am going to have to stick my ps2 hdd back in to my ps2 lol
<lee986321> but befor i do.....
<lee986321> can some on im me so i am not off topic?
<lee986321> oh wait going to off topic
<linux_stu> does kubuntu 7.10 come with compiz fusion by default?
<lee986321> it comeswith something
<dope> apt is updating extremely slow
<dope> is it because of the new release?
<lee986321> linux_stu may byou can help fer a sec
<linux_stu> i can try lee986321
<lee986321> how mux of the distros you know about?
<lee986321> eh much?
<wastedfluid> hey.. anyone having problems w/ knetworkmanager not automatically connecting to a wireless network?  it sued to automatically connect to my home network
<lee986321> and have you seen any thing like this?
<linux_stu> lee986321: some
<linux_stu> lee986321: anything like what?
<lee986321> ill send an im
<linux_stu> k
<lontra> well i've had a sad 7.10 experience and now i'm back to debian.  whenever i log into X it would i could type in any window and my computer would never properly shutdown it would just hang ... anyone else had these issues?
<jtmoney> lontra: takes forever to boot into x
<lontra> jtmoney: it would get into X here but i'd open konsole, for example, and press keys and nothing :(
<jtmoney> lontra: 7.04 was fine for me though... with debian you will have to wait 8 years before a new version
<jtmoney> i love ubuntu for the solid 6 month release cycle
<lontra> jtmoney: or run debian testing
<lontra> jtmoney: or debian unstable ... both viable options
<dope> i can't seem to upgrade because it can't connect
<JRlinux> Just downloaded live kubuntu... Where do I go to add flash and Java to the live linux so I can try surfing with kubuntu?
<jtmoney> JRlinux: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lontra> JRlinux: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<JRlinux> Wow, that easy, jtmoney ?
<jtmoney> of course
<JRlinux> lontra, kubuntu and ubuntu installs the same?
<lontra> JRlinux: yeah but kubuntu is kde and ubuntu is gnome
<JRlinux> Yes, that is why I downloaded kubuntu.  I like kde
<lontra> ditto
<JRlinux> But admire all the card games gnome has.
<lontra> JRlinux: i like kde much more than gnome ... i like the customizability
<jtmoney> yeah, all the fucking nerds in my CS classes talk shit about kde
<JRlinux> lontra, I see
<Jucato> language please jtmoney
<lontra> jtmoney: they like gnome?
<jtmoney> whoopsies
<jtmoney> yeah, and xfce for one of them
<Jucato> JRlinux: KDE/Kubuntu has lots of card games too. they just don't install by default
<lontra> jtmoney: blah ... give me QT or give me nothing
<jtmoney> wow, i'm having some problems just getting gutsy to boot up all the way :-X
<jtmoney> might be going back to feisty for a little bit
 * Jucato gives lontra QuickTime
<lontra> QuickTime ... oh no!
<Jucato> that's what QT is :D
 * jtmoney gives lontra RealPlayer with all the "extras"
<JRlinux> kubuntu can load and use wine easily?
<Jucato> yes
<noam_> as easily as wine goes
<jtmoney> JRlinux: yup, sudo apt-get install wine ;)
<lontra> Jucato: that's what QT stands for?
<Jucato> lontra: yes
<lontra> Jucato: really?
<Jucato> lontra: but I bet you meant Qt earlier :)
<JRlinux> I dunno.  I might have to convert from PClinuxOS.  Thanks for the help!
<lontra> Jucato: that's what i meant
<Jucato> lontra: :P
<jtmoney> JRlinux: i have tried many distros... i can say that kubuntu is the most solid, polished distro
<Fade2Blac> hey im having a serious problem i installed kubuntu on my new laptop and it finishes the install and when i try to run kubuntu i get this error,  bcm43xx: error: microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load fail does anyone know what that mean
<jtmoney> that's my opinion, though
 * genii sips a beer
<jtmoney> firmware for a wireless card?
<lontra> JRlinux: yeah i'd recommend ... either kubuntu or opensuse for a kde distro.  both top shelf distros
<Jucato> genii: hand me one please!!! :)
 * Jucato agrees w/ lontra
<genii> Jucato:Geez, still here? ;)
<Jucato> 3 hours now :)
<jtmoney> Fade2Blac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
 * genii hands Jucato a beer (Labatt 50)
<lontra> of course i say that and i'm running debian ;P
<Jucato> any beer, as long as it's beer :)
<jtmoney> just use feisty's instructions if you're using gutsy... some things may be different
<Jucato> lontra: you did say "for a kde distro" though. so that's excusable :P
<JRlinux> Fade2Blac, yeah-- my laptop runs the broadcom wireless.  I found it easy to install ndiswrapper, though, and it runs the wireless great.
<wastedfluid> Jucato: hey.  Can I ask you a quick question? Well, two, if you have a minute.
<lontra> sure sure
<thomas_> Anyone know why a memory card reader won't read my sony memory stick?
<thomas_> or mount it?
<Jucato> wastedfluid: you can try :)
<lontra> though i do run kde on debian of course :D
<Jucato> (but it's not technically a kde-biased distro... but... offtopic)
<Jucato> :P :P
<wastedfluid> Jucato: Ok, thanks.  First is, KNetworkManager no longer automatically connects to my home network.  Any idea?  Second, the volume keys on my laptop no longer work.. it shows a graphic of going from 0%, to 11% (with no noticeable volume increase or decrease), and then back to 0% if you go down.
<lontra> sounds good :)
<bacon333> Hello
<Hoondie> why do i notice everything crashing a little more now, eg, adept manager when i remove packages etc
<lontra> wastedfluid: i have that same problem with kmilo too about the volume
<ScorpKing> if i mount a disk as root, can i add options so a user can unmount it without being root?
<wastedfluid> lontra: Okay, any idea where I could eventually look for a fix?
<Jucato> wastedfluid: I think the 2nd one is a known bug
<Jucato> the 1st one.. I have noooo idea.. :(
<bacon333> I think Kubuntu 7.10 is still a little unstable..
<lontra> wastedfluid: not sure ... but i think that Riddell is the original author of kmilo ;)
<wastedfluid> Ah.  crap.  What about s2disk not working?  (s2disk: Could not stat the resume device file. Reason: No such file or directory) - but my /etc/uswsusp.conf has my swap UUID
<Hoondie> so is anyone else getting the ocational crash of applications?
<wastedfluid> eh, my kopete crashes.. but that's known, too.
<Fade2Blac> damn i need to do all of that for a driver that sucks
<Hoondie> yea, fixed that
<wastedfluid> How did you fix that?
<lontra> i wonder if inclusion of 3.5.8 was a bad idea?
<wastedfluid> Have a link? >:|
<noam_> yes, it was
<Hoondie> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Jucato> wastedfluid: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<wastedfluid> 3.5.8 has been nothing but a pain in the ass for me >:|
<wastedfluid> whoops, language
<lontra> wastedfluid: you meant butt i know
<pope> what's the adress for the directions of installing update from cd?
<wastedfluid> yeah, I did :P
<wastedfluid> thanks for the link to the .deb to fix this
<Jucato> pope: offline updating to gutsy?
<pope> yes, that one^_^
<NickPresta> Is there a reason why nvidia-settings is missing all the options and panels?
<Jucato> pope: what CD do you have? Live/Desktop CD or Alternate Install CD?
<pope> Alternate
<Hoondie> compiz or beryl, which one should i choose?
<Jucato> pope: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrade bottom one. see if that works
<bacon333> compiz-fusion
<wastedfluid> wee; kde libs installing now.  Anyone have an idea where I could possibly lok for a fix to kmilo ?
<pope> great, thank you ^_^
<Jucato> NickPresta: btw, updated the GutsyUpgrades page
<Jucato> pope: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades sorry
<Hoondie> !compiz
<NickPresta> Jucato, awesome. I'm on Gutsy right now. I'm just trying to get everything working again
<letalis> any tips for compiz under kde anyone would liek to share?
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<bacon333> Hoondie, I suggest compiz-fusion
<wastedfluid> I don't wanna try compiz.
<wastedfluid> am i really missing that much?
<bacon333> Compiz-fusion isn't in 7.10?!
<bacon333> and yes, wastedfluid
<wastedfluid> I think it is..
<Hoondie> bacon333: whats the diff between the two?
<Jucato> copiz fusion is in gutsy
<letalis> its fun but it makes your desktop pager screwy in kde
<wastedfluid> But I'm on a laptop.  I'm not on a desktop.. I don't wanna heat up my laptop just minimizing windows
<bacon333> hmm
<bacon333> well, compiz-fusion is the new one
<Jucato> compiz-fusion = compiz + beryl remerged
<bacon333> Beryl and Compiz have been ditched
<letalis> if i could get it working as flawlessly as kwin does id use it
<bacon333> yes
<Hoondie> does it come with gutsy?
<Jucato> bacon333: not really ditched
<bacon333> well, it's re-emmerged
<bacon333> not updated anymore..
<wastedfluid> so what do I do un gutsy too activaet and start playing with compiz?
<bacon333> I'm not too sure Hoondie, you will have to check around
<bacon333> I don't have gutsy on this computer yet..
<Jucato> wastedfluid: follow the link...
<wastedfluid> ok
<letalis> compiz and beryl made a lovechild. that child is compiz fusion.
<letalis> lol
<wastedfluid> didn't see the link for it, sorry
<bacon333> lol
<BluesKaj> NickPresta, my network install is awfully slow ...been 12 hrs , at 59% only :(   .think my repos is the U at sherbrooke PQ
<jtmoney> compiz fusion is HOT
<Hoondie> is it buggy?
<bacon333> not really
<bacon333> it's pretty good
<Hoondie> cool.. will install it :)
<bacon333> I've had it on my other machine for quite some time... doesn't like Blender too much though :(
<letalis> its cool in gnome. i dislike it in kde, it doesnt play as nice as id like it to
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> that's why it isn't in Kubuntu by default
<bacon333> I suggest just trying it first with compiz --replace before going and writing a script for it
<wastedfluid> if i don't like it, just restart x and it's gone (if i run it with compiz --replace) ?
<letalis> id run kwin --replace first
<bacon333> er
<letalis> itll save in your session if you leave it
<bacon333> what you do
<bacon333> is you install compiz-fusion
<bacon333> and at first, just run it with compiz --replace
<wastedfluid> well, it's going to be a minute anyway.  it's taking forever to download anythin from the repo's
<bacon333> however, if you like it, and you want it running off the get-go when you start your computer
<bacon333> You should write a script and link it with your startup options...
<wastedfluid> ok
<bacon333> yeah, the repos are slow today
<wastedfluid> eh, it's release day - I expected it
<bacon333> I had a nice download speed for kubuntu 7.10 from a sweden server today though... and I'm in Canada..
<wastedfluid> just not *this* slow
<wastedfluid> I got it at about.. 150-250k/s
<bacon333> 700 kbps... never gotten over 500 kbps before :/
<wastedfluid> I was just dying of boredom lol
<bacon333> ah
<bacon333> lol
<wastedfluid> Eh.  250kb/s = 250*8 = 2000kbps.. i was just bored out of my mind for 45 minutes lol
<bacon333> sorry, meant 700 kb/s
<bacon333> :D
<wastedfluid> oh.  jesus.  you lucky rascal!
<bacon333> yea
<wastedfluid> i'd be satisified w/ 700
<wastedfluid> that's a what.. 15 minute download?
<bacon333> when I was going through the list, I only found 100 kbps..
<bacon333> then I went to a swedish server, and boom, 700 kbps
<bacon333> never gotten over 500 kb/s before
<bacon333> I was really, lucky... and amazed to get 700 kb/s
<wastedfluid> haha.. yah, i have comcast.. pretty fast.. i've gotten... 1.2-1.3mb/s before, and held it
<wastedfluid> it's pretty fast
<bacon333> The swedish have the best internet..
<bacon333> they get like, 20 mbits for about 15 bucks a month :/
<wastedfluid> I think I read a report that Japanese have the fastest
<bacon333> ah
<wastedfluid> said they enjoy 60mbps, average, in Japan.. I might be wrong, though
<bacon333> hmm
<wastedfluid> dude, the US was like ranked #13.. behind some counry i've NEVER heard of before
<bacon333> lol
<bacon333> European countries seem to have good internet..
<bacon333> :/
<bacon333> Canada is really bad for internet..
<wastedfluid> ya.. and i'm stuck paying $60/month for cable.. yuck.
<lontra> bacon333: europe is also sleeping right now
<bacon333> I'm stuck paying 60/month for cable too, but I get a 20 gig cap
<bacon333> true :D
<FireTek> i want fios BAD
<BluesKaj> bacon333, where in Canada are you ?
<bacon333> Quebec
<tjodalv> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<wastedfluid> I want FIOS bad, too.. i'm THREE miles outside of their range!! ack!!
<tazgodx> FireTek: is n00b
<FireTek> lmfao
<FireTek> tazgodx is gay
<bacon333> lol
<bacon333> flame war... anyone?
<FireTek> lol
<wastedfluid> haha, i guess i can't run compiz.. Checking for Xgl: not present.
<ScorpKing> no be nice :P
<FireTek> he referred me to here for help with sound card
<bacon333> wasted
<NickPresta> Can someone explain how I would configure a twinview setup in Gutsy? The upgrade seems to have bork'd my twinview configuration...
<lontra> wastedfluid: use AIGLX?
<bacon333> do you have your restricted drivers enabled?
<wastedfluid> i have no idea what AIGLX is.
<wastedfluid> i'm using a restricted driver for my video card
<FireTek> dunno
<FireTek> lol
<wastedfluid> else, it's awful
<lontra> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<bacon333> yeah
<letalis> i wasnt using Xgl and it works with the nvidia drivers
<bacon333> Only if Nvidia would release video card specs..
<wastedfluid> i have an ATI.. but no idea
<bacon333> I hate Windows Vista
<fignew> NickPresta: install nvidia-settings
<jtmoney> NickPresta: google twinview simplyrender
<fignew> and that'll handle the twinview
<jtmoney> NickPresta: those instructions worked for me
<jtmoney> gay
<Hoondie> hmmm.. compiz doesn't seem to be working
<bacon333> did you install and then type in compiz --replace?
<Hoondie> yea, that part worked..
<bacon333> hmm
<lontra> Hoondie: no window borders?
<Hoondie> i have typed in ccsm and enabled stuff, that doesn't work
<Hoondie> i have window borders
<jtmoney> Hoondie: try alt+f2 kde-window-decorator --replace
<wastedfluid> yeah, i installed it and typed compiz --replace.
<jtmoney> NickPresta: google twinview simplyrender
<jtmoney> NickPresta: those instructions worked for me
<Hoondie> so i have the different window borders
<fignew> NickPresta: install nvidia-settings
<Hoondie> but they are not wobbely etc
<NickPresta> sorry fignew X decided to just restart... Anyways, I already have nvidia settings. I can't see any of the sections on the left side. It's just the "settings" panel with 4 or 5 options...
<kotelo> there's a problem with this http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/
<kotelo> there's a problem with this http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/
<kotelo> there's a problem with this http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/
<kotelo> look the snapshot 6
<jtmoney> Hoondie: they're not wobbly by default
<Hoondie> i enabled it in ccsm
<fignew> NickPresta: what type of card?
<Jucato> kotelo: please don't repeat. we can read well
<Jucato> kotelo: and yes that's known already
<bacon333> If only my right mouse button worked... :(
<NickPresta> 7900 GS. I've been using twinview for the last 10 months. This is directly related to the upgrade
<wastedfluid> lol
<wastedfluid> my right mouse button? man i thought i had it rough w/out being able to hibernate on a laptop
<bacon333> wel
<bacon333> well
<jtmoney> heh, same here
<Fade2Blac> can i run a 32bit distro on a 64bit cpu
<Hoondie> any ideas on why it's not making my windows wobbley etc just changed the border? :(
<bacon333> I have to hold it down really hard, and squeeze it down for it to work...
<letalis> Fade2Blac: yes
<bacon333> I have a crap mouse :D
<wastedfluid> yes, I run a 32bit on a 64bit cpu
<fignew> NickPresta: are you running nvidia-glx-legacy?
<bacon333> my other computer is far better though... MX518, :D
<wastedfluid> 64bit sucks.. just no support
<jtmoney> NickPresta: i'm having LOTS of problems with the default nvidia package with 7.10... i'm installing the latest from ati at the moment
<NickPresta> no
<NickPresta> new
<jtmoney> err *ati
<ScorpKing> bacon333: you mean you hate this? - http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/8489/mydesktop2uq8.jpg
<ScorpKing> :P lol
<jtmoney> ScorpKing: eww, why?
<kotelo> Jucato, and who is going to fix that problem?
<fignew> awesome
<bacon333> :O
<jtmoney> can't afford a proper version of vista? ;)
<wastedfluid> why would you want to do that.
<wastedfluid> Why.
<bacon333> what's that?
<kotelo> i can't see the command
<kotelo> xD
<Jucato> kotelo: Riddell when he wakes up
<kotelo> hahaha
<kotelo> xD
<ScorpKing> jtmoney: a friend of mine told me it's not possible. ;)
<wastedfluid> That's the ugliest thing I think I've ever seen in my entire life.
<lontra> why would one want to make kde look like vista ... sad
<bacon333> Nah, I rather use my KDE
<letalis> lol
<bacon333> Can't wait for KDE 4...
<wastedfluid> if KDE4 is as big of a mess as 3.5.8.. count me out
<letalis> i like dark colors but my menu is a kbfx kde logo :)
<kgbenes> has anyone here tried the beta of kde?
<fignew> NickPresta: also, nvidia is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fignew> right?
<kgbenes> * kde 4
 * Jucato reiterates KDE 4.0 != KDE 4
<n1lo> i try.
<NickPresta> fignew, yes...
<lontra> wastedfluid: 3.5.8 may not be a mess ... just give it some time ... maybe it's packaging bugs on the kubuntu end
<bacon333> well
<bacon333> KDE 4 is supposedly far better and cleaner..
<fignew> NickPresta: try legacy
<wastedfluid> it's not 3.5.8 in general... just the stuff.  kmilo not working, kopete bugs.. i guess it's not really "kde"
<MurielGodoi> Which is the easiest way to upgrade from feisty using the instalation CD which i just download?
<NickPresta> fignew, why would I try legacy for my 7900?
<bacon333> xfce ftw ^^
<Jucato> bacon333: yes, but you have to clarify. KDE 4 isn't just KDE 4.0
<thill2708> anyone able to use memory sticks on their comp?
<letalis> i can
<kotelo> Jucato, and you know what is the command in the snapshot number 6?
<bacon333> hmm
<Jucato> KDE 4.0 will be the first major release for KDE 4
<letalis> you mean flash drives?
<ScorpKing> lontra: some new users find it easy to use linux if it looks like something that they are use to. like the Linux XP distro.
<kotelo> tell me please
<kotelo> xD
<letalis> i got two in my system as we speak
<thill2708> letalis: yeah, but I mean specifically sony memory sticks
<bacon333> Windows is horribly designed...
<ScorpKing> yes
<bacon333> basic user as administrator..
<wastedfluid> Vista is the best looking OS they came out with in awhile.. it's just severely flawed.
<Jucato> kotelo: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<bacon333> stupidest philosophy M$ has pulled out of their arse.
<kotelo> thanks
<fignew> NickPresta: sorry, nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-glx-new
<kotelo> :)
 * ScorpKing agree
<letalis> thill2708: what kind of card reader are you using on it
<letalis> ?
<thill2708> letalis: tifm
<NickPresta> fignew, nvidia-glx is just a metapackage that selects either new or legacy
<thill2708> letalis: it's the five in one that came with my acer laptop
<thill2708> already did the google leg work. came up with zilch
<fignew> NickPresta: no its not
<MurielGodoi> Anyone knos how can I upgrade from feisty using the cd?
<wastedfluid> thill2708: I've never got my card read to work on my Acer.
<Hoondie> this might help.. when i do a "compiz --replace" it says this "aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity" "no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting" but isn't metacity the gnome window manager?
<letalis> thill2708: your best bet is to see what dmesg comes up with
<lontra> Hoondie: it is the gnome wm
<thill2708> wastedfluid: really? I got it all to work (installed the tifm modules)
<fignew> The following packages will be REMOVED: nvidia-glx-new....The following NEW packages will be installed: nvidia-glx
<Jucato> Hoondie: yes and it goes to show how compiz is very much gnome-oriented :)
<wastedfluid> Nope.  I've never got it to work.
<thill2708> letalis: Checked that too. Dmesg reports that a sony memory stick is in, and reports when I take it out.
<letalis> sure it spews what appears to be useless info but itll be the place to start as far as figuring out whether the system sees it at all
<thill2708> letalis: other than that, nothing happens, I think
<bacon333> This pisses me off:
<thill2708> at least, nothing pops up or gets mounted I guess
<bacon333> http://vista.blorge.com/2007/04/27/vista-and-xp-get-virtual-3d-desktop-cube/
<letalis> it shoudl assign it a device
<ScorpKing> !ohmy | bacon333
<Hoondie> Jucato: how can i tell it to use kde? or would that error matter?
<ScorpKing> :P
<letalis> my flashdrives are treated like scsi devices
<thill2708> [
<thill2708> [ 7105.380000] tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:2
<thill2708> [ 7105.488000]  mspblk0: p1
<thill2708> urgh
<Jucato> Hoondie: dunno. not a compiz kind of guy
<thill2708> that came out wrong, sorry
<fignew> bacon333: why do you care?
<ubotu> bacon333: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<thill2708> but yeah, that's what dmesg gives me
<bacon333> sorry
<ScorpKing> what happened to ubotu?
<n1lo> KDE4 are nice, but. . . are to slow now. I compille it. For example if you aprox. the mouse on a "plasmoid", you'll see a little flick.
<fignew> pisses = family allowable language
<bacon333> hmm
<bacon333> :D
<bacon333> true..
<wastedfluid> it depends on your family.
<wastedfluid> lol
<ScorpKing> lol
<lontra> Hoondie: compiz doesn't use metacity it uses compiz
<bacon333> the word 'crap' doesn't fly in my family..
<lontra> Hoondie: compiz is the window manager
<wastedfluid> back when I lived with my mother.. that word would get me slapped.. haha.
<bacon333> 'shit' does, however..
<kotelo> i will use kde4 in the version 4.5
<kotelo> :B
<letalis> thill2708: pm me ill help you with this
<Jucato> kotelo: hm.. that would be in 2009+ hopefully?
<thill2708> awesome
<kotelo> hahahaha
<kotelo> xDDD
<letalis> im thinking of putting linux on an acer myself when i get some more money.
 * ScorpKing slaps bacon333 before someone kicks him...
<bacon333> ...
<ScorpKing> :D
<bacon333> uhuh
<bacon333> Are there actually moderators here?
<ScorpKing> hehe
<Jucato> bacon333: yes
<ScorpKing> yes
<bacon333> I see..
<Jucato> so please, tone down the language. thanks
<wastedfluid> yup.
<bacon333> *flees*
<ScorpKing> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> bleh...  compiz fusion appears to be broken :\
<wastedfluid> there's a few.. you never know who it is, until they oper up.. and you're gone. lol
<n1lo> kotelo: Yeah, I think in version 4.2 or more high are batter.
<BluesKaj> nite all
<bacon333> heh, I'm used to Counter-strike..
<Jucato> nite BluesKaj
<bacon333> You should see the language in there... it gets 'heated' sometimes :D
<jtmoney> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-a38c22ffc91074bf5a9e035fb239b67cc6402ffd ... "At next boot, Ubuntu will load an old version of fglrx, so you have to blacklist it by changing /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common to include DISABLED_MODULES="somemodule2 fglrx" where somemodule2 is the old contents of that line." how do i determine somemodule2 exactly?
<wastedfluid> blah, I can't wait for a s2disk fix
<kotelo> n1lo, exactly  :)
<jtmoney> anyone? =(
<Jucato> bacon333: true. in our place, it isnt "sometimes", it's the norm... but this isnt' CS :P
<ubuntu> any reports pouring for the gutsy in this channel
<wastedfluid> anyone have an idea when they might up to uswsusp 0.7 instead of the 0.6?
<bacon333> I wonder if it would be possible to get compiz-fusion to run on a pentium 3...
<bacon333> with 400 mhz
<bacon333> and 256 megs of ram
<Jucato> bacon333: you need more video card power than processor power
<ScorpKing> bacon333: nope
<bacon333> hmm
<bacon333> I only have an 8 meg graphics card :(
<ubuntu> people say gutsy is slow
<Jucato> then nope
<Jucato> people say elvis is still alive too :)
<noam_> you need lots of graphics card. you also need lots of processor power for getting reasonable performance even without compiz fusion
<lontra> ubuntu: what's your question?
<n1lo> kotelo: The speedup of KDE4 are direct connect with Qt4 lib. . .
<Jucato> n1lo: that may be true. but we don't have metrics yet to actually lean on that as absolutely 100% infallibly true
<kotelo> D:
<n1lo> Yeah!
<MurielGodoi> how can i upgrade using adept getting the packages from cd?
<ubuntu> Lontra: I need to have the confidence to install gutsy after learning in this channel
<Jucato> MurielGodoi: what kind of CD do you have? Desktop CD or Alternate Install CD?
<ScorpKing> bacon333: the best i managed on a box that size was xfce4 with some lightweight apps.
<MurielGodoi> desktop
<bacon333> really?
<Jucato> MurielGodoi: you can't use that
<bacon333> I'm on a pentium 3 right now..
<bacon333> 450 mhz, 256 megs of ram, running Kubuntu
<ubuntu> Lontra: Right now I am on live CD! Last week I started with fiesty, but faced many problems and lost windows also
<bacon333> Runs very nicely :D
<MurielGodoi> Jucato: outch... which cd should it be?
<Jucato> ALternate Install CD
<Jucato> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ScorpKing> bacon333: 444Mhz 256MB RAM. it seems slow with kde
<bacon333> Not to me :/
<bacon333> Seems responsive..
<ScorpKing> lol
<bacon333> Well, more responsive than when I had Windows on it :/
<Daisuke_Laptop> anyone familiar with compiz fusion's blacklisting of the intel i965 chipset?
<jimmyww_> "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<MurielGodoi> Can i save downloads if I copy all packages to /var/cache/apt?
<ScorpKing> bacon333: yeah it will be. hehe
<bacon333> Then again, Windows didn't respond much :D
<jimmyww_> can someone help me with "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<jdong> Daisuke_Laptop: I had someone explain it to me yesterday....
<lontra> i see
<snowdonkey> Hi.  What do I need to add to my sources.list to download packages "w32codecs" and "libxine-extracodecs".  Enabling all repositories in Adept didn't work.
<ScorpKing> MurielGodoi: google for apt-move howto for that
<jdong> Daisuke_Laptop: not saying I understand perfectly :)
<lontra> snowdonkey: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<jdong> snowdonkey: google for "medibuntu"
<Daisuke_Laptop> jdong: there was something like SKIP_CHECK in ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<jdong> snowdonkey: that repository contains w32codecs and libdvdcss2
<jimmyww_> "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" help me
<lontra> jdong: isn't that include in the kubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage?
<jdong> jimmyww_: that is not an error
<Daisuke_Laptop> !patience | jimmyww_
<ubotu> jimmyww_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jdong> lontra: no, it is not
<snowdonkey> lontra, jdong: Great, thanks.
<jdong> lontra: w32codecsi s illegal for Ubuntu to redistribute and is not in multiverse
<ScorpKing> MurielGodoi: if you just copy the packages there it won't work. if you run apt-move after you've copied it and create a local repo it will. :)
<Jucato> !helpersnack | jdong
<ubotu> jdong: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jimmyww_> jdong,  how do i fix then
<jdong> Jucato: lol nice factoid :D
<Jucato> jdong: haha never saw it before? :)
<n1lo> Jucato: I'll try to help the KDE4, with testing and some "K"ode!
<ScorpKing> welcome back ubotu!
<jdong> jimmyww_: what's wrong? That error is normal on machiens without a floppy drive
<jdong> Jucato: first time
<MurielGodoi> ScorpKing: nice... thanks for the tip :)
<bacon333> Kool desktop environment..
<Jucato> n1lo: that's the spirit! :)
<jimmyww_> jdong, so how do i run the live cd
<jdong> jimmyww_: can you describe the symptoms of what's wrong?
<NightBird> why do I have this feeling doing any updates to k/ubuntu is going to take awhile today...
<bacon333> I've figured out a perfect linux formula... 2 substances... Linux + Coffee = win.. true story
<ScorpKing> MurielGodoi: it's saves me tons of work. copy odd packages to /var/cache/apt/archives and run apt-move. it will sort everything out and make your day a bit brighter. :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> bacon333: you would make genii proud :)
<bacon333> genii?
<jimmyww_> jdong, i use the live cd of any distro and when it runs
<bacon333> :(
<Daisuke_Laptop> bacon333: he's one of the ops around here, he's a coffee fanatic :)
<bacon333> ah
<jimmyww_> jdong, after i choose start or live cd
<bacon333> coffee rules :D
 * ScorpKing sips coffee and pass genii another beer...
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes, yes it does
<MurielGodoi> can I copy the entire gutsy packages to there and run apt-get dist?
<jimmyww_> jdong, it loads normal then i get "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0"
<MurielGodoi> after runs apt-move :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> jimmyww_: does that cause a complete lockup of the live cd?
<Daisuke_Laptop> or does it continue loading?
<jimmyww_> dasike_laptop, what do you mean
<ScorpKing> MurielGodoi: yes. make sure you setup a local repo tho.
<Daisuke_Laptop> jimmyww_: this is when you're booting the livecd right?
<ScorpKing> MurielGodoi: and add it to sources.list and so on.
<bacon333> I have no idea why I keep reading "connection reset by beer"
<jimmyww_> daisuke_laptop; yep
<Daisuke_Laptop> do you have a floppy drive hooked up
<jdong> jimmyww_: that buffer IO error just means you don't have a floppy drive. It is actually not related to your problem (which I don't know what it is yet :D)
<bacon333> hmm
<bacon333> any other kubuntu channels?
<jimmyww_> jdong, i cant do anything after this error appears, it just repeats
<ScorpKing> bacon333: there is #ubuntu and #edubuntu and i think #xubuntu
<LastMall> and maybe a #kde too
<jimmyww_> and i cant use alternite cd, i have to use live cd
 * ScorpKing nods
<bacon333> ah
<ScorpKing> #linux is helpfull as well
<bacon333> hmm
<Fade2Blac> lol thats cool the trouble i was having with my wireless card just got answerd in the new version of ubuntu
<noam_> Fade2Blac, out of curiosity, what was the problem?
<ScorpKing> bacon333: i think /list will give you a list of channels but you might get lag from that.
<mrksbrd> has anyone had difficulty running updates in 7.10????
<jtmoney> yeah, /list *ubuntu*
<LastMall> i do a commandline install from the alternate disk, then add kde-core per Jucato's page instructions.  then add the other stuff I need/want
<jtmoney> mrksbrd: yeah, the servers are getting hammered
<bacon333> hahaha
<mrksbrd> ok just wanted to make sure it wasn't me
<Fade2Blac> my wireless card needed some kind of driver and it wouldnt let me start kubuntu
<ScorpKing> mrksbrd: it's more like everyone. :P
<jtmoney> can i apply updates during the installer so that they get installed on my hard drive, or will they only be applied to the live version?
<bacon333> ah yes, some lag
<LastMall> kinda funny that anyone even wonders about maybe updates today might be a tad slow
<bacon333> but not too much
<mrksbrd> I noticed the d/l for it was very slow as well
<ScorpKing> lol
<jtmoney> jesus
<ScorpKing> he's not here
<jtmoney> buddha?
<ScorpKing> neither
<jtmoney> thor, zeus, juju?
<jtmoney> (richard dawkins reference for anyone who's alert)
<ScorpKing> uhm.. who knows...
<surgy>  can someone help me please? i am running world of warcraft on kubuntu feisty using cedega and it ran fine up until today and now it seams as though it takes an extra 20 or more seconds to load and when it does there is no sound
<the-erm> is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade basically the same as running adept_updater?
<surgy> sound works fine in amarok
<noam_> omg, dist-upgrade.py is taking 800mb physical RAM (1.4GB virtual) in the "cleaning up" stage
<mrksbrd> also cannot get firefox to install via sudo apt....any ideas??
<bacon333> hmm
<jtmoney> mrksbrd: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ScorpKing> or wait a while
<mrksbrd> says cannot locate
<bacon333> or just use a package manager?
<ScorpKing> enable the repo for firefox
<mrksbrd> package mgr is sluggish
<jtmoney> mrksbrd: can you apt-et install anything?
<jtmoney> *apt-get
<bacon333> true
<mrksbrd> ummm...never tried that
<mrksbrd> oh'
<ScorpKing> lol
<bacon333> It depends how awesome your computer is too..
<mrksbrd> thought there was a new command...lol
<ScorpKing> ;)
 * ScorpKing giggles...
<bacon333> although your computer may be fast, it may not have the awesome level as say, my 223 mhz box has... :D
<mrksbrd> let me try something else brb
<bacon333> I often say things that really don't make sense.. :/
<noam_> in a moment, i will restart the system. hopefully all will be well.
<ScorpKing> bacon333: that could be awesome for your blood presure sometimes. :P
<bacon333> :D
<bacon333> noam_>: boom now?
<noam_> yup. i'm 83% through "cleaning up"
<bacon333> haha
<bacon333> I didn't even get into the er... installing tings.. part...
<mrksbrd> there it goes....sorry must just have been due to the servers being hammered
<bacon333> probably because I installed KDE on top of xubuntu.. :/
<bacon333> yes, the servers do drink lots of beer :D
<noam_> nah, that's not it
<bacon333> hmm
<bacon333> well, something happened to my computer..
<ScorpKing> how can i redownload but not install all the packages on my box?
<bacon333> no idea
<ScorpKing> :( i'm missing the kde packages because i used the live cd to install
<bacon333> I am so tired...
<ScorpKing> why?
<bacon333> dunno
<bacon333> just tired :D
<bacon333> not enough sleep :D
<bacon333> Sleep? What's that?
 * ScorpKing thinks sleep is a luxuary...
<bacon333> pfft
<bacon333> would be awesome if we didn't require it..
<ScorpKing> heh, it's 05:40 here. it's gonna be a long day...
<bacon333> lol
<Linus2> Install question pertaining  to Install of 6.0? a few weeks ago on an old iMac.  In System Services ==:
<mrksbrd> one last ?.....has anyone attempted to due a full backup & burn it to dvd???  what i'm attempting to do is make a bootable dvd once I have everything installed "just in case" something should go wrong
<shakey> hi all
<shakey> has anyone upgraded to gutsy?
<bacon333> I have
<bacon333> one one of my computers..
<mrksbrd> mee too
<bacon333> lots of problems...
<shakey> oic...
<bacon333> I don't recommend doing so yet..
<shakey> you upgraded to the official release?
<bacon333> wait like... a month or something
<ScorpKing> shakey: most people are still trying.
<mrksbrd> already 147 updates avail!!!
<bacon333> :/
<Fade2Blac> blame it on the rain that was falling
<bacon333> I think it's usually a good idea to update about half a month after it's released..
<bacon333> so some updates are released, to fix any immediate problems you may get after installing
<Linus2> Install question pertaining  to Install of 6.0? a few weeks ago on an old iMac.  In System Services ==> System Settings: it says 'Module could not load... and "Error occurred during upgrade..."  How do I reinstall just that item?
<noam_> well then, i'm on gutsy! and indeed, kopete crashed
 * ScorpKing is away for now...
<bacon333> *really dislikes the word 'crash'...
<mrksbrd> also seems konquer doesn't seem to like web addresses still
<bacon333> Sometimes, I get nightmares about BSODs...
<noam_> how can someone ship kopete, a respectable program, for a new version of an operating system millions of people use?
<bacon333> Well, not really, but close enough
<bacon333> I like pidgin...
<shakey> did 7.04 run into these problems first day of release?
<shakey> * or similiar problems
<bacon333> hmm
<bacon333> well, I had one problem
<bacon333> it had to do with the K menuj
<jtmoney> shakey: no
<jtmoney> shakey: i'm reinstalling 7.04 right now :-X
<bacon333> the other problem had to do with...
<bacon333> installation issues
<cptnspoon> Hi again all, my Gutsy upgrade started this time with no troubles however now it's stuck on the "Modifying SOftware Upgrades" step of the Distro Upgrade process. It's been 99% done for well over an hour?!
<shakey> its disheartening really
<bacon333> not good spoon..
<bacon333> don't know man
<cptnspoon> Is this still server issues and if so should I just try to wait it out?
<mrksbrd> shakey, just give the guys some time they will perfect it
<bacon333> my install crashed at 82 percent
<bacon333> I unplugged the network cable, and it resumed
<cptnspoon> Damn man!
<cptnspoon> Hmm, I suppose I could try that
<bacon333> Linux is always perfect...
<bacon333> >.>
<bacon333> <.<
<Kream> is it possible for squid to cache https ?
<mrksbrd> true!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Kream> or even, proxy https ?
<cptnspoon> But I haven't even got to download the actual upgrades yet...I'm wondering whether I should try to restart
<shakey> kde > gnome
<bacon333> yes
<bacon333> hmm
<shakey> sorry, i just had to say it
<bacon333> ok, comparrisions..:
<bacon333> emacs, or Vi
<shakey> eclipse
<pillowpants> whats the site that allows you to collaborate code again?
<cptnspoon> Vi hands down.
<bacon333> I say emacs
<mrksbrd> bacon33, have u ever attempted this...........anyone attempted to due a full backup & burn it to dvd???  what i'm attempting to do is make a bootable dvd once I have everything installed "just in case" something should go wrong
<pillowpants> i always forget the name
<bacon333> never tried it
<shakey> hey good question though, i want to learn one of the two...you guys reccomend vi?
<bacon333> I say emacs..
<bacon333> Torvalds uses a form of emacs..
<mrksbrd> wonder if reconstructor can handle that
<shakey> vi has all the crazy keyboard shortcuts, right?
<bacon333> yes
<bacon333> but emacs does too
<bacon333> :D
<NightBird> er... I think emacs probably is better known for crazy keyboard shortcuts
<bacon333> emcas has a built in psychiatrist :D
<shakey> haha
<bacon333> actually
<bacon333> althoug unrelated
<NightBird> vi has crazy modes you switch between
<cptnspoon> haha
<bacon333> Blender has some really crazy keyboard subjects (modelling program)
<NightBird> yeah...
 * NightBird preferes emacs over vi
<bacon333> I swear every key on the keyboard is binded to something
<shakey> o yea, i remember vi, i dont like switching
<NightBird> but then again, I've learned emacs, and not vi, so that might be why
<bacon333> in Blender
<pillowpants> whats the sight you can copy/paste things to and share stuff with people?
<bacon333> hehe
<bacon333> Ed is best..
<shakey> is there a version of emacs that looks better than emacs 21?
<bacon333> it's the standard.
<shakey> !xemacs
<NightBird> go nano :O
<bacon333> heh
<shakey> yea nano is aight
<letalis> whoever wrote vi didnt understand the concept of productivity.
<bacon333> I like nano sometimes
<letalis> lol
<bacon333> haha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xemacs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NightBird> nano is what i use for small edits from a command line
<bacon333> yes
<bacon333> when I was installing gentoo a while back, I used nano a lot
<bacon333> gentoo is difficult to install... well, not difficult
<bacon333> but can be a tedious task
<NightBird> any files I need to edit as root gets edited using nano >_>
<bacon333> hehehe
<bacon333> hmm
<shakey> i like the idea of gentoo...i just never knew what cflags to use on my cpu
<bacon333> menu.lst? "D
<bacon333> oh
<letalis> i like nano and out of habit i still type pico.
<letalis> lol
 * shakey likes nano but admitedly doesnt know many shortcuts in it
<jdong> bacon333: it's not "difficult" (it makes sense and is logical) just time consuming because it's unautomated :)
<mrksbrd> can kubuntu run on the new mac's w/intel chipset???
<NightBird> doesn't ubuntu basically replace pico with a call to nano?
<jdong> rather, WAS unautomated
<letalis> NightBird: indeed
<jdong> NightBird: yes
<bacon333> gentoo is difficult when you make stupid types on command lines :D
<letalis> nano and pico are essentally the same
<bacon333> like, -c instead of -C
<letalis> maybe minor differences
<bacon333> (even though at one point they specifically point out to NOT use -c instead of -C) :D
<bacon333> I've done the gentoo install so many times
<bacon333> I've memorized some stuff..
<bacon333> one being, hdparm -tT /dev/hda :D
<ekrengel> its taking foreeever to download the upgrades for gutsy
<shakey> the easiest way to install gentoo is to hook up the box over the network, and then ssh into it through another computer
<bacon333> ah
<shakey> that way you can copy and paste what you are unsure of - using "-c" instead of "-C"
<bacon333> A nice script would be nice too
<se7en^Of^9> ekrengel: you might not be the only one ... :)
 * NightBird explodes
<ekrengel> se7en^Of^9: : P
<shakey> i read an interview with linus and he was saying he doesnt like gentoo for some reason
<shakey> linus is really opinionated
<bacon333> he is
<bacon333> slackware, anyone?
<NightBird> and?
<shakey> he is crazy
<bacon333> hmm
<bacon333> nah, he's just Finnish :D
<shakey> does he even have a resume?
<NightBird> heh
<NightBird> shakey: why would he need one?
<shakey> lol thats the point
<NightBird> it's like asking if bill gates has a resume...
<bacon333> Bill Gates needs a resume
<bacon333> If I were to own an IT company, II woudln't hire Bill Gates..
<bacon333> or really any computer technology type company..
<shakey> i would hire him
<mrksbrd> what is ubufox???
 * letalis billy gates holds up a dusty 5.25 disk of q-dos "I stoled it myself!" :D
<bacon333> hiring bill gates?
<bacon333> well, if you want lots of GoTo's in your code..
<shakey> haha
<shakey> but its good to surround yourself with diverse minds
<bacon333> sec, I have an interesting link..
<bacon333> let me get it
<shakey> !find ksq
<ubotu> Package/file ksq does not exist in gutsy
<shakey> oooo...no kidding
<shakey> is there a way to search feisty repos via !find?
<bacon333> aw
<bacon333> can't find it..
<bacon333> there's 2 images..
<bacon333> one shows routed system calls extremely neat and tidy
<bacon333> in a linux machine
<bacon333> and one image shows system calls extremely messy and un-decryptable..
<bacon333> which is Windows :D
<shakey> its funny to think...do people sit in IRC rooms dedicated to windows?
<bacon333> I'm pretty sure Microsoft Windows is radioactive...
<bacon333> I don't think there are windows fanboys, do you?
<bacon333> :D
<shakey> i used to work with one
<bacon333> work with one?
<bacon333> did it work?
<shakey> yea
<shakey> wait
<shakey> no
<bacon333> lol
<shakey> yea to the first question
<NightBird> yes, there are windows fanboys
<bacon333> wow
<mrksbrd> I used to be a big windows fan.....until I found Ubuntu....the rest is history!!!
<snowdonkey> Are desktop effects included by default for Gutsy in KDE, or just Gnome?
<ScorpKing> in #windows mostly
<bacon333> oh, are they the ones who think windows vista is a good operating system?
<NightBird> one of the people at work would have us upgrade to vista if he had any say in it
<ScorpKing> bacon333: the best ever aparently
<ScorpKing> lol
<bacon333> depends what your definition of "upgrade" is..
<se7en^Of^9> vista sux i just downgraded back to xp
<NightBird> luckly enough, chances are vista would keep us from working
<mrksbrd> Vista is the worst OS since windows ME
<NightBird> so we haven't done anything
<shakey> i had vista on my work laptop..it couldnt even run vs2005 without crying
<sub[t]rnl> snowdonkey: just gnome
<bacon333> yeah, the horrible attempts at 'good graphics' distract me.
<shakey> id be upset if kde was readily available on windows
<bacon333> I would too :(
<mrksbrd> alot of manufactures are sending their computers out ONLY vista capable....will run into probs if trying to downgrade back to XP
<ScorpKing> how can i make the bootsplash image be 640x480 during startup and shutdown?
<sub[t]rnl> snowdonkey: at least if your referring to compiz-fusion
<bacon333> lol
<bacon333> I have to register in the windows chatroom
<ScorpKing> shakey: kde4 will run on windows
<shakey> mrksbrd: yea, i actually "downgraded" my work laptop to XP, and i had to search for a lot of drivers
<shakey> ScorpKing: any clue why?
<mrksbrd> it's BS...talk about a monoply
<bacon333> My eyesight has degraded since I saw all the MIcrosoft marketing
<ScorpKing> shakey: not sure. maybe people will get use to kde and come to linux.
<bacon333> I like the choice in Linux...
<bacon333> more than anything..
<bacon333> apparently Linus Torvalds also hates gnome
<shakey> bacon333: yea ive read numerous articles on that
<snowdonkey> sub[t]rnl: Yea, that's what I meant.
<noam_> linus either loves things or hates things. don't take him too seriously
<ScorpKing> bacon333: no use hating it. they work hard too you know. :P
<shakey> what i dont get is...he stated that he uses fedora...which runs gnome, right?
<bacon333> who works hard?
<snowdonkey> sub[t]rnl: Possibly coming after KDE 4?
<bacon333> fedora can run KDE and gnome
<shakey> oic
<bacon333> yes, I've used it ;)
<shakey> i thought it defaulted to gnome
<ScorpKing> bacon333: everyone giving their time to OSS
<bacon333> nope, it gives you choice
<noam_> he has had a techtalk in google about how every single source control system in the world completely sucks except for git
<bacon333> hmm
<bacon333> I don't mind gnome
<bacon333> actaully, I really like open source software
<ScorpKing> i don't use it
<bacon333> it gives you choice
<bacon333> and it's good
<shakey> noam_: haha i saw that presentation on youtube
 * ScorpKing nods
<bacon333> I don't use gnome either, but for some people it's fine
<shakey> "they all suck except for the one i made"
<ScorpKing> lol
<bacon333> lol
<bacon333> One thing I hate about Windows..
<bacon333> no choice, all restrictions (DRM)
<ScorpKing> lol. like thats working.
<bacon333> tired of companies telling me of when, where, and what time of day I can watch my movies and other media..
<mrksbrd> bacon...how about having to pay for everything
<bacon333> pay?
<bacon333> money?
<bacon333> :O
<bacon333> I'd actually pay for linux..
<bacon333> but that doesn't really make sense.. soo
<noam_> "you see, SVN calls itself CVS Done Right. that can't be, you can't do CVS right. the SVN developers are probably in this room, right? you're stupid!"
<noam_> gotta love the man
<shakey> yea, hes nice alright
<bacon333> lol
<ScorpKing> hehe
<bacon333> yes, Torvalds ALSO hates CVS and SVN..
<bacon333> I saw part of his video at google..
<bacon333> cool, a guy from finland..
<ScorpKing> a google search for linus trovalds shows that video there.
<intelikey> can anyone tell me why a box would boot sometimes eth card A is eth0 and some times eth card B is eth0 ???
<noam_> google techtalks own. well most of them aren't interesting
<bacon333> lol
<ScorpKing> hey intelikey! some boxes does that. no idea why tho.
<intelikey> ScorpKing so i'm noticing
<hydrogen> linux hates lots of things
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> linu\s
<bacon333> linus
<bacon333> :D
<ScorpKing> lol
<hydrogen> and he just happens to be in a position where his opinions are considdered of equal worth to the scriptures by geeks everywhere
<hydrogen> so he gets worshipped for the wrong reasons
<bacon333> Anyone here ever been on USENET?
<bacon333> ?
<bacon333> I've never been on it / used it :/
<LiL-JoN> bacon333: what is that?
<bacon333> exactly
<noam_> i'm too young
<noam_> to have used it
<bacon333> I've never used it either
<shakey> is it like arpanet?
<ScorpKing> bah, we had 2 days sunshine in the past 3 weeks and i need to do some whashing.
<shakey> if i wanted to set up my nic card to be static, what is the name of that config file?  i thought it was /etc/networks...
<bacon333> I believe USENET is like an un-moderated chat platform or something..
<mrksbrd> scorp...good god where the heck do u live in the rain forest?
<bacon333> of the old days of the interwebz
<bacon333> he pulled a cat-5 cable into the rainforest :D
<jimmyww_> how do i continue to boot from busybox
<intelikey> shakey yes etc/networks/interfaces
<intelikey> jimmyww_ mount the root fs on /root and exit
<shakey> ahh, danke
<bacon333> hmm
<lee986321> i think i am seeding ubuntu 7.10 lol
<bacon333> I wonder how you would go upon messing up a windows ME box..
<lee986321> eh how do i seed kubuntu
 * shakey doesnt understand "seed"
<mrksbrd> bacon...use next is really confusing...I use usenext which is very user friendly & has everything
<bacon333> torrents
<ScorpKing> lee986321: just leave it there after the download
<lee986321> neither do i lol
<mrksbrd> *usenet
<shakey> lol
<intelikey> jimmyww_ the reason it didn't mount automaticly is what you'll have to determine.   probably didn't load the right module for the disk   or possably the /dev/root device node is incorrect.
<lee986321> i have ubuntu but not kbuntu
<bacon333> ah
<bacon333> :/
<jimmyww_> intelikey, thx
<lee986321> so i down load the iso then?
<jimmyww_> itelikey, how do i continue to boot from (initramfs)
<agm_> ps  shows a process ' - :0 '  what is this
<the-erm> Is it possible to upgrade from the iso?
<intelikey> jimmyww_ i might be able to walk you through that.  if it's not a raid array or some exotic somethin'
<bacon333> Isn't Usenext proprietary?
<jimmyww_> no
<intelikey> jimmyww_ what fs is it ?
<jimmyww_> can you go in the #xubuntu irc for me
<lee986321> good  heavens i am all over th plannet ugg
<intelikey> and what disk/partition address ?
<mrksbrd> how do u mean proprietary???
<bacon333> i.e. not free?
<jimmyww_> someone in there is helping me
<mrksbrd> usenet isn't free either.......
<noam_> adept keeps insisting that i should upgrade to a new distribution, although i already have
<bacon333> huh
<mrksbrd> usenext has 4 tier pacages avail...cheapest is 10.00/mo
<shakey> what is a java programmer on ubuntu supposed to do?  sun jdk > gcj
<bacon333> huh
<mrksbrd> ]for 10gb allowance
<bacon333> yeah
<hydrogen> noam_: you were suggested as the lucky tester of hardy heron!
<bacon333> I don't know much about usenet
<bacon333> meh
<shakey> lol@hyrdrogen
<noam_> shakey, install jdk
<shakey> yea i did, eclipse boots faster now
<mrksbrd> usenet you have to pay as well to access their "news" servers
<hydrogen> shakey: the same thing a java programmer anywhere else is supposed to do.. wallow in misery and wish they were cool enough to use a real language
 * hydrogen hides
<bacon333> meh
<lee986321> dint realise there ws need for ps2 linux dvd either llol
<bacon333> forget usenet then..
<mrksbrd> www.usenext.com
 * shakey thinks pwn
<bacon333> yeah
<bacon333> costs $?
<mrksbrd> 10.00/mo for 10gb, 17.83 for 20gb
 * shakey wishes he had leet C skillz
<bacon333> meh
<bacon333> wow, a whopping 1.000 kbps download rate..
<mrksbrd> onlything there isn't alot of linux stuffon there.....obviously
<bacon333> yeah
<bacon333> hmm
<bacon333> I feel like having a flamewar right now..
<bacon333> with... an unsuspecting Windows user...
<noam_> bacon333, no you don't!
<mrksbrd> i have fios service & get over 2000kbs/sec...which is actually 2+ mb/s
<MurielGodoi> Is there is isolated packages files at desktop cd?
<bacon333> k
<bacon333> so
<bacon333> is noam a moderator or something?
<bacon333> who are the moderators?
<mrksbrd> i've been with them for about 3 yrs now...they have everything...music, just released movies....etc
<bacon333> k
<bacon333> yeah, I'm not going to start paying money :D
<bacon333> I'm too cheap :D
<bacon333> bit torrent.. >.>
<bacon333> <.<
<mrksbrd> [00:28] [Whois] noam_ is an identified user
<bacon333> heh
<bacon333> anyway
<bacon333> off to bed
<bacon333> night guys
<noam_> oh, i'm not a moderator, i just have a sense of humor
<bacon333> its 12 .
<bacon333> k
<bacon333> later :D
<LiL-JoN> anyone here on gutsy
<noam_> heh. it's 6:30 am here
<letalis> i am
<ScorpKing> same here
<mrksbrd> 12am here
<letalis> 12:30 am
<noam_> LiL-JoN, if you're looking for people using ubuntu and KDE, you've come to the right place!
<bacon333> I'll be back, one day.
<mrksbrd> LIL...I am
<bacon333> .or tomorrow
<bacon333> night
<mrksbrd> cya bacon
<LiL-JoN> letalis: is gutsy slow?
<jtt> noam_, and where is that
<noam_> right here
<noam_> ah. israel
<letalis> LiL-JoN: to be honest i havent noticed a slowdown
<jtt> noam_, ok
<letalis> sure you dont hacesses that didnt die in the background?
<noam_> LiL-JoN, compared to what? i haven't noticed anything slower so far
<letalis> processes
<LiL-JoN> letalis: thats good to hear now im going to go make a install disk but can somebody help me ive never burnt a disk on linux before only on windows
<ScorpKing> ugh, i can't use Tweety as i nic coz Tweety is useing it. hehe. hi Tweety. :P ;)
<letalis> k3b looks almost just like nero
<MurielGodoi> LiL-JoN: one guy told me that their boot time got 20seconds faster after upgate
<Name141> What will be the md5sum of the ISO ?
<Name141> The correct one.
<LiL-JoN> MurielGodoi: yeah i heard that too
<ScorpKing> Name141: it will be in the download website
<ScorpKing> on*
<Name141> Oh yeah I see now.
<ScorpKing> run md5sum yourimage.iso to get the one from the image
<MurielGodoi> ScorpKing: Arfet install apt-move i noticed that desktop cd has no isolated package files, so I can't use that :
<ScorpKing> true
<MurielGodoi> ScorpKing: is there other way to upgrade my system without download 700mb again?
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: how do i tell if my iso file is genuine. how do i run md5 sum
<ScorpKing> run md5sum yourimage.iso to get the one from the image
<shakey> LiL-JoN: i never do a check
<ScorpKing> MurielGodoi: reinstall
<noam_> what about other engines for amarok?
<intelikey> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LiL-JoN> shakey: me either but thats what its for so why not use it?
<mrksbrd> MurielGodoi, try ALT+F2 then in cmd line type upgrade-manager -d
 * shakey thinks to himself "because im ignorant"
<intelikey> what is this release day ???
<lee__> oh  no
<lee__> i think were about to get hit with a small lightning storm
<shakey> IRC operates with multicast packets, correcT?
<MurielGodoi> mrksbrd: I will try that...
<lee__> the release day for?
<Name141> So basically, kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome ?
<letalis> indeed Name141
<Name141> Okie dokey.
<mrksbrd> that will allow u to go from 7.04 to 7.10
<intelikey> Name141 not just "basicly" but "altogather"  yes
<lee__> what is better genome or kde?
<MurielGodoi> mrksbrd: I had no update-manager here... i am installing it now
<intelikey> lee__ blackbox
<Name141> intelikey: eh ?
<jtt> lee__, depends on what you like
<lee__> ahh
<mrksbrd> lee, gnome is very generic
<shakey> kde > all
<MurielGodoi> lee__: it is like religion :)
<letalis> everything that is ubuntu can also bei in kubuntu and vice versa
<shakey> project looking glass looks sick though
<mrksbrd> u can install kde as a session over gnome
<intelikey> or politics
<lee__> hmm religion and computers hmm...some how.. never mind lol
 * shakey thinks gnome has a apple look n feel
<noam_> i'm going to start an ubuntu flavor named jewbuntu
<lee__> thats where I seen that bar thingy
<letalis> the gnome kde war has raged on since they were first concieved.
<SilentDis> hello
<lee__> on the apple systems at KLTV
<hydrogen> well
<lee__> eh Macs
 * intelikey wonders how a desktop can have a"look and feel" ....
<hydrogen> I'm not sure why it has raged on so long
<letalis> personally kde has more structure under the hood than gnome imho
<shakey> intelikey: what do u mean?
<hydrogen> because everyone knows kde is the only option
<jtt> noam_, i like that
<lee__> eh me too
<intelikey> oh you mean the defaults.
<lee__> wonders the same thing
<hydrogen> and if you don't you are probably a comunist
<hydrogen> or at least stupid.
<CapaH> How do I LOWER my mouse sensitivity ? After I upgraded to Gutsy my mouse has tripled in speed making it almost unusable
<hydrogen> I mean!
<SilentDis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shakey> lol@Capah
<letalis> woot its faster
<lee__> waht the
<noam_> i mean, just look at the ubuntu logo, it's begging to be transformed into a david's shield
<letalis> youre just not fast enough for your computer now.
<letalis> :)
<letalis> j/k
<Name141> earlier I was running ubuntu 7.04 live, and I didn't really like gnome that well.  Also, I noticed it wouldn't write to my NTFS drives, will it now?  (or was the read-only due to it being a  Live disk?)
<shakey> o shoot, niles_ on the verizon network, i can call him for free if i want
<CapaH> soo.... anyone? please? Can someone tell me how to stop my mouse from traveling at the speed of sound across my screen when I breathe on it?
<letalis> should be in systemsettings or kcontrol under the periphrial options
<intelikey> !ntfs | Name141
<ubotu> Name141: ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<MurielGodoi> Name141: gutsy has ntfs write support
<Doctor_Nick> fuuuuck
<Name141> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Doctor_Nick> my sound is boned in gutsy
<shakey> !language | Doctor_Nick
<ubotu> Doctor_Nick: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<lee__> eh I think I just realised orange red blob on radar..not a good thing to see coming your way
<jtt> CapaH, stop breathing :)
<shakey> i got kids in here
<lee__> any how
<lee__> I like kde but iam over loaded
<lee__> I got so used to windows
<CapaH> The only thing I found was 'mouse acceleration' which was set to 2.0 --- I reduced it to as low as it goes (1.0) and now instead of traveling at twice the speed of sound, it travels at the speed of sound --- but I need it to be like.... 0.0001 :)
<Name141> I heard that 7.10 is (supposedly) supposed to read/write in NTFS ?
<lee__> and windows way of thinking that I completely fergot aobut waht it was like to be able to use source coding
<Name141> already.
<SilentDis> is it just me, or are the poor servers totally hammered and bogged with everyone upgrading?
<mrksbrd> Name141, if running 7.10, shouldn't need that install, was already incorp into new version
<lee__> just how many servers are there?
<shakey> factor 8
<Name141> OK.
<CapaH> can I do this in xorg.conf somehow?
<LiL-JoN> lee__: there is alot of them
<Name141> mrksbrd: I am downloading 7.10 later.  The 7.04 disks just came today.
<lee__> and how can a non profit....afford em
<jtt> CapaH, i suspect xorg.conf in /etc but not sure how to change
<lee__> oops there I go again thinking out of the box
<shakey> thatd be sweet if O Reilly would release "Xorg.conf in a nutshell"
<lee__> so waht linux offers us is  away to compile, and build..and engenier am I correct
<noam_> you can't put all of xorg.conf in a single nutshell
<Name141> Oh yeah, another thing, is it possible to command line shut off the NIC and then restart it?
<Name141> So I can set it up in crontabs
<Name141> If I am not here.
<Name141> My ISP has a bandwidth limit per day, and damn if I'm letting "idle" hours add up.
<jtt> CapaH, probably but i am not the expert there. i always keep the previous release  xorg.conf file around in case of problem like that perhaps some one else is better equipped to help with xorg.conf
<lee__> so basically waht I have at my finger tips is not jsut the freedom of choice, but freedom to change the soft ware that e download? or look at it to build on it..well soem in part?
<Doctor_Nick> has anyone experienced sound not working after an upgrade from fiesty?
<lee__> I think a light isstarting to slowly turn on here
<lee__> yet basic enough for any one to use
<aslam> Hi all, is kdebase-workspace_3.94.0  beta3?
<intelikey> lee__ sounds like you are getting there...
<aslam> to me it looked like beta2, so i was looking for the kde4 beta3 packages... but couldn't find anything except the announcement :(
<SilentDis> I wish i could program.  I'd love to help get apt-torrent working at this point :P
<mrksbrd> Name141, good luck...i've had nothing but troubles trying to keep 7.04 recognizing it
<shakey> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<intelikey> !foss | lee__ if no one mentioned this to you yet.
<ubotu> lee__ if no one mentioned this to you yet.: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<lee__> well after taking the time to think aobut why  the ati drivers and other drivers...are the way they are..it creats a basic need, a need to use recources and a need to..eh..understand coding
<lee__> yes taht part I understood
<lee__> and I value taht freedome
<hydrogen> aslam: 3.94 is beta3
<lee__> yes I was kinda perpleexed when I read  coppy left..lol
<aslam> wow cool. thanks...
 * intelikey personally disagrees with the "Ubuntu is as free as we can make it" clause.  and believes it's a "cop out" for not standing by the first statement.
<LiL-JoN> how do i burn the iso to disk on kubuntu feisty?
<lee__> maybe it i s the challenge of getting this opperational that has led me not to reload windows...it makes me think FOR ONCE
<jtt> aslam, i had that page up earlier and cant remember where it was had all the info on it
<MurielGodoi> LiL-JoN: right click and burn using k3b :)
<shakey> o shoot!
 * hydrogen believes free-as-in-freedom is a personal ideal and is not one that should be forcibly imposed on others.. as this in itself negates freedom
<LiL-JoN> ok MurielGodoi'
<lee986321> erg
 * shakey ponders...isnt that what America does?
<hydrogen> thats for #politics!
 * mrksbrd thinks hydrogen is getting political on us.....look out
<shakey> o noes!
<MurielGodoi> LiL-JoN: k3b also calculates the md5sum for you so you can compare them
<lee986321> true
<intelikey> hydrogen only as much as forcefully imposing non-free does the same.
 * LiL-JoN likes to eat little poor defenseless puppies 
<MurielGodoi> !politcs
 * shakey fights old grandmas
<hydrogen> intelikey: its not forcibly imposed though.. you are free to not use it
<hydrogen> intelikey: if its not provided, I am not free to use it
<hydrogen> without going about third party methods and hackarounds
 * LiL-JoN is a foxy grandpa
 * LiL-JoN is just kidding
<intelikey> hydrogen "not provided" != "not installed by default"
<Lega> 'ello.
 * mrksbrd wants to know if LiL-John has his gold cup in hand
<hydrogen> right..
<hydrogen> but I'm not sure what your point is
<hydrogen> I'm talking about provided
<shakey> omg this argument is great!
<leexgx> lol
<ScorpKing> it's not an argument, it's a difference in opinion.
<ScorpKing> lol
<jtt> shakey, yeah both of them will get banned!
<mrksbrd> lol good answer
<shakey> oic
<MurielGodoi> !politic
<shakey> it was grand nonetheless
<intelikey> hydrogen my point was "as free as we can make it" doesn't sound like installing linux-restricted* by default...   but. i've said too much already.
<LiL-JoN> MurielGodoi: omg i love k3b :]
<jtt> shakey, i love to watch flame wars, ahh heere we go again
<LiL-JoN> !shut up
<ubot3> Factoid shut up not found
<LiL-JoN> !retarded
<ubot3> Factoid retarded not found
<LiL-JoN> ty
<LiL-JoN> !ty
<ubot3> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<LiL-JoN> !ily
<ubot3> Factoid ily not found
<leexgx> lol
<LiL-JoN> lol
<LiL-JoN> brb im gonig to go grab a cd to burn GUTSY YAY!!!
<LiL-JoN> im so excited :]
<leexgx> done that all ready
<leexgx> LiL-JoN:  just make sure network is working when installing it
<MurielGodoi> I can't believe that I downloaded the wrong image :(
<leexgx> heh
<leexgx> how you do that
<leexgx> wht did you downlaod
<mrksbrd> lol what image is that??
<MurielGodoi> I download the desktop image
<Doctor_Nick> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<leexgx> you wanted server ?
<mrksbrd> server is second set of links....lol
<lee986321> hmm
<MurielGodoi> alternate
<leexgx> Wine works very well
<Doctor_Nick> has anyone had problems with sound not being able to start at all after they've upgraded to gutsy?
<LiL-JoN> leexgx: the first thing im doing is im getting on here to talk to everybody
<mrksbrd> thats down there too
<lee986321> still trying to get amoroch to run my celtic music
<mrksbrd> I love the OEm feature that is in alternate
<leexgx> LiL-JoN: i installed its works well
<akrill> i have a problem
<jtt> somebody help doctor_nick out, i dont do sound, im deaf
<LiL-JoN> akrill: doesnt everybody have a problem
<lee986321> we all ahve a problem
<akrill> hehe
<lee986321> ehmines mostly spelling
<lee986321> but then iam on the floor lol
<akrill> in gutsy, with compiz-fusion on, everything works fine EXCEPT shadows under menus. every damned menu has a huge white border instead of shadow
<leexgx> akrill:  intel video card ?
<akrill> leexgx: yes, actually.
<lee986321> erg
<lee986321> I guess the wii is getting linux lol
<leexgx> akrill: seen it posted somewhare about that (bug in driver ?)
<LiL-JoN> !language
<ubot3> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LiL-JoN> !ty
<ubot3> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<akrill> !sorry
<ubot3> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<shakey> !superkaramba
<ubot3> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<lee986321> !feeds the bot
<ubot3> Factoid feeds the bot not found
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubot3> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<LiL-JoN> akrill: i was joking a bunch of people use the bot on me i was just seeing if it was fun
<MurielGodoi> I resigned to upgrade and i will do a clean install!
<lee986321> lol
<lee986321> !hungry
<ubot3> Factoid hungry not found
<intelikey> Doctor_Nick don't think that i can fix it for you.  but i "might" be able to point you at something that could help you fix it.      1 does alsamixer work from a console (not konsole, a real console tty)   2. if so, can you adjust all the settings ok. or do some stick, are some muted ?
<Jucato> lee986321: stop that
<LiL-JoN> lee986321: your gonna get kicked whatch
<akrill> lol
<jtt> MurielGodoi, i never do upgrades, only clean installs
<lee986321> ok
<lee986321> Ill stop
<lee986321> any how sorry
<mrksbrd> MurielGodoi, what happened?
<MurielGodoi> jtt: the ploblem is that I have some extra packages installed that i use in my work.
<colorsoundboy> did an clean install but java will not work on firefox installed the files but after restarted it asked again for the dame file and said it is installed :|
<LiL-JoN> jtt: i never have the same linux for more then a month because im always reinstalling its hard to find a linux you like/love lol
<jtt> MurielGodoi, and cant easily reinstall them i gather
<MurielGodoi> jtt: you got it :)
<lee986321> oh that reminds me...how do I edit my line to bring my full 256 megs online in my card?
<intelikey> LiL-JoN i haven't installed/upgraded this sense 6.4
<hatter> when i plug a usb stick in it shows up in the file browser but then says 'you are not privileged to mount this volume'
<mrksbrd> didn't that command work Muriel???
<LiL-JoN> intelikey: whooo
<jtt> MurielGodoi, tough i feel for you i have to test everything i use before new installs
<LiL-JoN> intelikey: thats a long time
<intelikey> no. just 18 months
<LiL-JoN> intelikey: thats a long time
<jtt> MurielGodoi, so i keep a list and test each one then fresh install if all work one fails no upgrade
<MurielGodoi> mrksbrd: It was going to upgrade... but the download was at 3kb/s !
<intelikey> pfft.  you must be young.
<me> anyone running kubuntu 7.10?
<jtt> MurielGodoi, no new install that is if one ap fails
<mrksbrd> thats because of the server load right now....
<LiL-JoN> i just finished burning gutsy gibbon going to go test ill be back shortly to chat soem more
<jtt> are you folks familiar with the rsync of releases i got about 240K earlier with rsync
<Doctor_Nick> intelikey: i cant open alsamixer or kmix
<Doctor_Nick> they just crash
<intelikey> Doctor_Nick ok that sujests kernel module.  start with ahat.
<intelikey> that
<hatter> how do i plug my usb stick in if i dont have permissions to mount it ?
<Doctor_Nick> ok
<MurielGodoi> jtt: I have some workmates that are already running gutsy, that is ok, but i will need recompile all project again
<Doctor_Nick> intelikey: so now what?
<mrksbrd> hatter, alot of configuring, u using 7.04?
<jtt> MurielGodoi, ugh!
<ScorpKing> MurielGodoi: same problem here. ;)
<hatter> mrksbrd, yes
<intelikey> Doctor_Nick you check the inserted modules aganst the chipset for the device.   i.e.   lshw | less    and you can grep the output of     lsmod
<MurielGodoi> uhu!! I'm not alone!
<ScorpKing> i have a custom and working kopete to name just one.
<mrksbrd> it is a known problem in that ver, and takes alot of work in your fstab file, best person to get intouch with is genii
<intelikey> Doctor_Nick also usefull    lspci      modprobe -l      and google.
<hatter> mrksbrd, why would it kubuntu not mount this automatically ?
<gameforge> Trying to upgrade Feisty -> Gutsy - In my "Adept Manager", I click Adept -> Manage Repo's -> Download from -> Other... -> Find Best Server, and it defaults to the main US server (which is totally hammered right now) and closes the dialog immediately.  Is that normal?
<LiL-JoN> can somebody help me before i go
<LiL-JoN> i have a bunch of songs on my linux desktop
<LiL-JoN> and i cant drag them over to my windows harddrive but i can veiw the drive
<ScorpKing> !ntfs-3g
<jtt> hatter, you know about sudo right?
<hatter> jtt, yes, arent we trying to use a gui here ?
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: i have that installed already
<ScorpKing> bah! what's up with this bot today?
<mrksbrd> hatter, not sure... I had all kinds of trouble myself... u can try sudo ntfs3g-config
<hatter> poor people coming from windows...
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: then just mount it with ntfs-3g and copy it across
<jtt> hatter, just asking because i dont use the gui
<MurielGodoi> mrksbrd: I'am glad that I put /home in other partition
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: im noobie lol
<intelikey> Doctor_Nick oh.  almost forgot there is an #alsa  channel too.
<hatter> jtt, np, where is a usb stick that is detected then put so i can mount it ?
<Doctor_Nick> ugh
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: hehe, i remember. :P
<Doctor_Nick> maybe ill just install from scratch
<lee__> wahts the apget line for Xine? ?
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: its mounted already i just cant copy stuff to it
 * intelikey shrugs.   
<lee__> apt-get update ?
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: i can take files from the windows drive but not put them on there
<CapaH> Please... can someone help me on a few things. I just finished upgrading to 7.10 from 7.04 - First, my mouse is *WAY* too sensitive, and even when I go to preferences / mouse and I change acceleration to 1.0 (lowest possible) and I set threshold to 20 ( highest possible ) --- it is still WAY too sensitive. Secondly, whenever I try to go to compiz settings manager (like I used to before the upgrade) --- it starts to load, then just simp
<CapaH> ly doesn't load. Can anyone help me?
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: unmount it. what did you type to mount it?
<jtt> hatter, believe  /media/usb  something  or  /media/sdN  etc.
 * Rask330 waves. "This is probably the worst time to be seeking kubuntu-based help, but... I need some assistance doing a dual-monitor setup. I have the proprietary drivers for my nVidia Geforce 6800 XT installed, and both of the monitors set to their native resolutions. Trouble is, the smaller monitor (1024x768) pans and scans. How do I stop that?" :)
<hatter> its not media/usb
<intelikey> Doctor_Nick i started this with "don't expect me to fix it for you.  but i might be able to point you in the right dirrection..."
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: "mount /media/windows
<LiL-JoN> "
<ScorpKing> oh
<jtt> hatter, in any case they should all end up under /media
<MurielGodoi> well guys... i will do a clean install and hope be back in some minutes :)
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: can you pastebin /etc/fstab?
<hatter> jtt, i would think so but it doesnt
<jtt> hatter, tail  /var/log/messasges see that  /dev/  it said came in
<Doctor_Nick> intelikey: I'm saying that by the time I track down what's actually causing this, I could have reinstalled and set up all my programs again
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: yeah
<jtt> hatter, possibly  /dev/sdb
<lee__> or is apt get xine install?
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: but how do i view the file using konsole
<lee__> its somethin I fergot to make a note of
<Doctor_Nick> and i know what the problem probably is, and there's no way to fix it but reinstalling ubuntu
<hatter> jtt, ok its /dev/sdb1
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<hatter> jtt, thx
<intelikey> Doctor_Nick the csues it probably that the module for your card has changed from one kernel version to the next...   just a guess.   but getting alsa working is a "one time" thing for most people...
<jtt> hatter, anytime
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: nvm i type kate /etc/fstab
<hatter> this is a real problem for linux desktop
<intelikey> or cause even.
<ScorpKing> hatter: what's wrong?
<hatter> plug in a usb stick and it wont let you mount it because of permissions
<hatter> i'll be back, changing computers
<jtt> hatter, my gui mount use to work in feisty and one day it went away probably some other pkg messed it up
<ScorpKing> hatter: is it in fstab?
<Doctor_Nick> intelikey: I doubt its that, I unplugged the soundcard and alsa still isnt starting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about politcs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke-Ido> ScorpKing: that's the thing though - should it have to be in fstab?
<jtt> ScorpKing, he got mounted
<ScorpKing> Daisuke_Laptop: no
<mrksbrd> jtt, i would have it working one hour, the next i'd have to start all over
<apparle> Hi everyone
<ScorpKing> jtt: what options did he use?
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: http://pastebin.com/m45c988bc
<mrksbrd> it's very frustrating.....so far w/7.10 i haven't had the prob
<jtt> mrksbrd, yeah mine just went away permanently so i ignore it and mount manually
<mrksbrd> mine i couldn't even force it to mount
<lee__> ScorpKing wahts the comand for  manually getting a program and intsalltin it?
<jtt> ScorpKing, he mounted it manually just normal mount command the gui did not get fixed
<mrksbrd> something was really wacky w/mine
<ScorpKing> jtt: apt-get or aptitude
<lee__> and the name of the program after it
<sunilonln> ever since i upgraded to 7.10, my cpu seems to be running at full speed much more than it used to
 * LiL-JoN wonders if ScorpKing is readin pastebin :[
<ScorpKing> jtt: he should add -o uid=1000,gid=1000 in there
<sunilonln> powermanager is still set to dynamic
 * ScorpKing is reading...
<sunilonln> is it just me or is there something i should tweak?
 * LiL-JoN loves ScorpKing
<jtt> ScorpKing, ok for my info add it where?
<mrksbrd> Scorp... I put in a UUID and everything when running 7.04 & still wouldn't mount
<intelikey> jtt the mount command
<AussieHatter> so i just missed anything said about the usb
<lee__> eh woul it be xine install or install xine?
<ScorpKing> jtt: sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<AussieHatter> if anything was said
<jtt> intelikey, ok i thought he meant there wanted clarificatoin
<mrksbrd> no matter what I tried was the same outcome....1 sec it would work, the next it wouldn't
<LiL-JoN> how do i privet message somebody
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: change it like this - /dev/hdc1 /media/windows ntfs-3g user,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<AussieHatter> ScorpKing, command prompt is fine for people that know linux, but coming from windows they dont
<jtt> ScorpKing, ok he knew most of that he wanted the kde gui to find and mount it
<mrksbrd> Aussie....lol alot was said
<AussieHatter> mrksbrd, damn
<ScorpKing> AussieHatter: yeah i know. :P
<mrksbrd> <ScorpKing> jtt: sudo mount -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<mrksbrd> try that Aussie
<AussieHatter> that works, but the gui should do it
<AussieHatter> or do something
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: after that what do i do?
<AussieHatter> like 'run as admin' or something
<lee__> eh iam trying to get Xine extra plugin
<AussieHatter> is there no way for the gui to look after it ?
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: mount /media/windows and copy your stuff
<mrksbrd> your right but like I said it was a known problem in that version
<apparle> Does anybody use Foxconn motherboard
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: i love you
<ScorpKing> ;)
<mrksbrd> Aussie..... goto your fstab file
<CapaH> I just finished upgrading to 7.10 from 7.04 - First, my mouse is *WAY* too sensitive, and even when I go to preferences / mouse and I change acceleration to 1.0 (lowest possible) and I set threshold to 20 ( highest possible ) --- it is still WAY too sensitive. Secondly, whenever I try to go to compiz settings manager --- it just simply doesn't load. Can anyone help me?
<intelikey> !bot
<AussieHatter> mrksbrd, are you speaking to me about know problem in that version ?
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: how do i unmount it first?
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: umount /media/windows
<mrksbrd> type kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<intelikey> LiL-JoN add the  remount,  in the -o string
<mrksbrd> yes aussie
<lee__> whhy is when a bot leaves poepl do !bot?
<AussieHatter> mrksbrd, this is addressed in gutsy ?
<LiL-JoN> intelikey: huh
<ScorpKing> lol
<mrksbrd> supposed to be....(crossing fingers) Mine is working fine right now
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: bash: unmount: command not found
<intelikey> LiL-JoN you don't have to dismount an fs to change the options.     mount -o remount,blah,blah /
<AussieHatter> mrksbrd, would you be able to put name and comma of who are speaking to please ? sorry I am getting confused
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: sorry, umount
<mrksbrd> AussieHatter, type kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<mrksbrd> sorry
<mrksbrd> lol
<lee__> trying to get the xine extraplugins
<AussieHatter> mrksbrd, i have mounted it now, but my problem was my g/f trying to do some work and i was away
<mrksbrd> oh ok
<ScorpKing> lee__: that brings the bot back
<AussieHatter> mrksbrd, kde should be allowing a usb stick to be plugged in
<AussieHatter> i uderstand the permissions problem
<AussieHatter> but the gui needs to address this somehow
<lee__> ah oh I just learned something new
<mrksbrd> Aussie.... right it should pop-up a dialog box
<apparle> my friend's harddisk has default maount point as "/media/sda1" while installation of kubuntu. Should i change it to "/media/hdc1" or not????????
<AussieHatter> mrksbrd, or have a run as admin option like windows
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: i love you again lol also after i install gutsy can you help me get it mounted again
<intelikey> AussieHatter are you saying that "there is utterly a fault, if the running os doesn't monitor for new devices/media "  ???
<jtt> AussieHatter, mrksbrd i suspect it is a hot plug issue not calling the gui properly
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: just write that down and if you have a problem come back. ;)
<mrksbrd> jtt, i believe your right
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight
<AussieHatter> intelikey, yes.  we are speaking of people coming from windows, i dont think its too much to ask if a usb stick is plugged in that it can be accessed
<CrazyPoultry> i just finished the install of 7.10(a fresh install) and now when trying to add  programs from the "Add/Remove programs" i keep getting this (There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. ) any ideas on what is causing this(sorry i'm still pretty new to linux in generral)
<apparle> my friend's harddisk has default maount point as "/media/sda1" while installation of kubuntu. Should i change it to "/media/hdc1" or not????????
<intelikey> AussieHatter it can be accessed,   that's not the same as  "it does it for me"
<mrksbrd> Aussie...u have to keep in mind this isn't Windows....lol
<ScorpKing> AussieHatter: i think it's handled by hotplug which has a problem and now it's not working. it does work on my box.
<ScorpKing> apparle: no
<AussieHatter> intelikey, do you think that each time you plug a usb stick in you should have to open a term window and mount it manually
<AussieHatter> ?
<AussieHatter> i dont think you should.
<ScorpKing> AussieHatter: true
<AussieHatter> ScorpKing, on 7.04 ?
<ScorpKing> yes
<Generic> !compiz > me
<AussieHatter> ScorpKing, you can plug a usb stick in and out and access it trivially ?
<intelikey> AussieHatter then it's simply a matter of "openion" on what "should be"   and  off topic.
<ScorpKing> yes
<LiL-JoN> !compiz | me
<ubotu> me: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<AussieHatter> ScorpKing, ok, good
<mrksbrd> Aussie....Your right you shouldn't, something goes wrong in the config file & messes things up.....that's what I'm trying to tell you
<Generic> is there any utility for compiz in kubuntu?
<lee__> I didnt know taht this program had AI in it
<AussieHatter> mrksbrd, ok
<lee__> you tpye in the lil black box and it tells ya
<lee__> wierd
<apparle> ScorpKing:By the way why is it getting mounted as /media/sda1????????????????
<sub[t]rnl> Generic: compizconfig-settings-manager runs in kde, along with compiz and all the plugins
<lee__> ok I learned something new
<AussieHatter> apparle, mine was seen as /dev/sdb1
<lee__> taht lil black box..is smart
<Generic> sub[t]rnl, ah, I didn't see a link for it in the menu
<EdwardElric> ubuntu ending xmms support :-/
<ScorpKing> apparle: it's most likely a SATA disk
<LiL-JoN> !xgl | LiL-JoN
<sub[t]rnl> Generic: you might not have it installed.  Try alt+f2 ccsm
<AussieHatter> apparle, tail the syslog and you can see what it is getting discovered as
<Generic> sub[t]rnl, you're right, it's not :p
<jtt> the problem is i am always in a terminal window never in gui's and so i dont experience these problems :)
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<apparle> ScorpKing: If it is normal harddisk then it gets mounted as hdc???
<intelikey> apparle because that's what the device is.   sda = first scsi or sata/pata or usb drive and 1 being the first partition on that device
<Generic> Oh sweet, katapult is actually working for me now
<ScorpKing> apparle: if it is IDE yes, most of the time. use UUID's to mount your disks
<LiL-JoN> apparle: hdc is a ide sda is a sata
<jtt> they are however intriguing to say the least and certainly a problem for windows folks
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: when im in the dekstop cd im gonig to talk to you while im installing :]
<jtt> apparle, since kernel 2.6.XX  all storage devices are  sdX  something
<intelikey> apparle no need looking for a  C: or D: in linux   unless you make them...     : > 'D:' ;mkdir 'C:' ;mv 'D:' 'C:'
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: np
<apparle> LiL-JoN: I have a PATA hardisk but it gets mounted as hdc? Why?
<jtt> apparle, in 7.04 or 7.10
<apparle> intelikey: I know I will not get C:\ etc but i wanted to know why mine is mounted as hdc and my friend's as sda
<apparle> jtt: 7.04
<ScorpKing> omg...
<jtt> apparle, early 7.04 kernels  still had  hdX  later kernels had  sdX
 * ScorpKing lights a smoke...
<intelikey> apparle different hardware.   different device.
<mrksbrd> apparle, different types of HDD's
 * jtmoney throws in a lipper
 * mrksbrd lol @ ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> apparle: to get a UUID of a disk type uuidgen /dev/sda1
<apparle> jtt : if I upgrade to gutsy the mine will also be detected as sda??
<ScorpKing> apparle: why is this so important if i may ask?
<jtt> apparle, cant say for certain but i believe so, the kernel modules take care of that
<intelikey> not unless gutsy is using scsi emulation like edgy did...
 * mrksbrd hands ScorpKing a hammer
<lee__> wahts it mean when no "Suitable Mux" can be found?
 * ScorpKing keeps it close by...
<mrksbrd> lmao
<lee__> what is mux lol?
<intelikey> : > 'D:\' ;mkdir 'C:\' ;mv 'D:\' 'C:\' ;ls 'C:\'
<CrazyPoultry> After installing 7.10 as a clean install, trying to use the "Add\Remove progams" i keep getting an error "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." and firefox is greyed out in the selection, I'm still pretty new to linux, any ideas on what is wrong would be appreciated
<ScorpKing> apparle: sometimes the live cd will show hda and after it's installed it will be sda and so on and so on.
<jtt> i havent checked lately but alan cox rewrote the low level i/o drivers and i believe all the storage devices will now be known as  sdX  something anyone know more about that?
<xevious> is it possible to get video previews in dolphin?
<ScorpKing> apparle: there isn't much jou can do about it.
<mrksbrd> apparle type fdisk -l that will tell you your HDD type your system see's
<jtt> let me look at my early gutsy about 3 weeks ago and see what devices it has
<Jucato> CrazyPoultry: does that happen just when you try to run Add/Remove Programs or when you already try to install something
<meuhlol> hi all
<apparle> jtt: are there any improvements in sound configuration in gutsy, i have  and having problems in feisty.
<ScorpKing> hi meuhlol!
<intelikey> ScorpKing well he could dsiable the scsi emulation if he wanted too   :)
<CrazyPoultry> happens afer selecting and hitting apply, also happening in the complicated looking adept too
<mrksbrd> CrazyPoultry, I had that problem, I rebooted & relaunched, that seemed to correct the prob
<meuhlol> damn, DVD of gutsy not DL yet lol
 * ScorpKing nods
<jtmoney> apparle: gutsy barfed on my sound :-X
<jtmoney> meuhlol: use torrents, i was getting 1 MB/s
<meuhlol> 71% :D
<jtt> apparle, cant tell you because i dont do much sound others on here can answer that question
<meuhlol> jtmoney: i take DVD from torrent
<jtmoney> ohh
<Jucato> CrazyPoultry: what were you trying to install?
<jtmoney> i don't understand why people download the DVD anyways... i would just apt-get install whatever i needed that wasn't in the base install (very, very little)
<meuhlol> 140 kbs :/
<CrazyPoultry> firefox, and a few other random things
<CrazyPoultry> firefox is the greyed out one tho
<meuhlol> i take a DVD cuz i will reformat my HDD
<mrtimbo> no beryl on 4.10 :((
<apparle> jtmoney: Why your sound stopped working??
<mrksbrd> CrazyPoultry... type sudo apt-get install firefox from your console
<meuhlol> aaaaaa?
<lee__> waht the...Sun-Java Demo?
 * ScorpKing takes the hammer and go away...
<mrksbrd> lol
<meuhlol> mrtimbo: no beryl on 7.10 but think there are Compiz :p
<jtmoney> apparle: not really sure, plus i was having problems with the computer even booting into x properly... just installed 7.04 for the time being, but dist-upgrade is taking forever =(
<lee__> Sun-java5 is a demo?
<ScorpKing> CrazyPoultry: sounds like a broken package
<CrazyPoultry> Eneloop: Package firefox has no installation candidate was the result
<mrtimbo> i dont like compiz, lol i have been using the beryl layout and settings for the last year and some change
<CrazyPoultry> err that was e: Package
<apparle> By the way on behalf of my friend: which one should i install 32 or 64
<lee__> eh whatsa spinning cube?
<lee__> eh whats cube?
<lee__> som new setting ?
<intelikey> apparle 64 may be a little more problemattic depending on what you do.
<mrksbrd> if u have a 32bit processor u install that if u have a 64bit then install 64, but u bannot install a 64bit on a 32bit
<intelikey> you can install the 32 bit on the 64 tho
 * ScorpKing sits back and decide to keep quiet...
<jtt> apparle, gutsy of 9/21/07  has all devices  sdX  or  scXN  kernel 2.6.22-12 so odds on bet are that all devices will be that from now on
<mrksbrd> correct
<lee__> what cube?
<apparle> intelikey: In what way problematic
 * mrksbrd wants ScorpKing to give his input...lol
<jtmoney> mrksbrd: LOLZ
<ScorpKing> bah
<apparle> mrksbrd: What about pentium 4
<jtmoney> p4 != AMD64
<jtt> mrksbrd, ahh u mean you cant run 64 at 1/2 speed on 32 any more :)
<mrksbrd> is it a 64bit or a 32 bit....this is what were saying
<lee__> cube is 32 bit an 64?
<intelikey> apparle wine flash and some other things may be hard to get working
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: im on the kubuntu disk every other time ive installed linux
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: ive had to press safe grtaphics mode
<apparle> mrksbrd:can i install amd64 on p4
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: ok
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: this time "install kubuntu" works :]
<mrksbrd> HUH?????????????
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: nice :D
<lee__> lol i did
<mrksbrd> if your asking about the chipset ....NO
<mrksbrd> pentuim is pentuim & AMD is AMD
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: i love the new theme
<ScorpKing> lee__: what are you talking about? :P
 * mrksbrd tries to take the hammer back
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: im installing right now isnt that kool lol
<jtt> oops!
 * ScorpKing gives the hammer back and get a bigger one...
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: im just excited lol
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: sure is cool. ;)
<apparle> intelikey: Can you tell me other packages which are problematic on 64 like wine
<lee__> hmm emotes...hmm reminds me
<intelikey> sledg-o-matic for ScorpKing
<mrksbrd> jtt, not sure if you ever could, there would be no benefit @ all
<ScorpKing> lol
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: whenevcer i think about gutsy i think futuristic and clean and thats exaclty  what it is :]
<mrksbrd> apparle, do u have a 64bit processor or not???????????????????????
<Ashex> anyone know anything about usb speakers with kubuntu?
<apparle> mrksbrd: i mean to say can i install 64bit on P4
<jtt> mrksbrd, sorry that was a joke :)  a poor attempt at humor i am afraid
<LiL-JoN> mrksbrd: i do lol
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: every release just gets better
<Ashex> I'm having issues with kmixer getting the channel right
<intelikey> apparle google can,  i can't,     i can tell you that with older 64bit and ati chips  things went south in a hurry
<MurielGodoi> I am back and happy in my new ubuntu gutsy :)
<Ashex> !DSS80
<LiL-JoN> MurielGodoi: im installing it right now
<lee__> HAS FOUND THE MISSING LINK lol
<lee__> yay
<jtt> MurielGodoi, upgrade or new install
<mrksbrd> apparle, as long as it is a 64bit processor, if u have a standard 32bit then the answer is NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MurielGodoi> jtt: new
<apparle> mrksbrd: I don't know. That's why i am asking? i have a p4 2.4GHz. Thats all I know
<lee__> Yahoo yippe does the celtic hsppy jig
<Rask330> Again, this is probably the worst time to be seeking kubuntu-based help, but... I need some assistance doing a dual-monitor setup.  I have the proprietary drivers for my nVidia Geforce 6800 XT installed, and both of the monitors set to their native resolutions.  Trouble is, the smaller monitor (1024x768) pans and scans.  How do I stop that? :)
<jtt> MurielGodoi, so now the compiling starts?
<MurielGodoi> jtt: newi am still testing all features
<mrksbrd> jtt, sorry that went right by my head....lol
<xevious> what's the sources.list line for the canonical commercial repo?
<intelikey> lee__ between ???
<xevious> (for gutsy)
<MurielGodoi> jtt: unfortunatelly :/
<Rask330> I've successfully stumped the KDE channel.  X)
<intelikey> lee__ oh the celtic music ?    i see.
<lee__> heehee It was the greyed out java tht i had to down load manually Lava 6 runtime
<jtt> mrksbrd, i figured with all the debris flying around i would try to lighten things up a little  lol
<LiL-JoN> Rask330: or maybe nobodies had this problem
<lee__> on amorch
<mrksbrd> apparle....u probably don't then...I'd stick with a 32bit install then
<jtt> MurielGodoi, i feel for you
<LiL-JoN> Rask330: but thats a nice card if you were using windows caus thats for gaming lol
<apparle> mrksbrd: Tell me is p4 2.4 GHz a 64bit proccessor
<Rask330> LiL-JoN:  I suppose it's possible... but having two monitors of different size cannot be that uncommon an issue.
<lee__> Albannach celtic guraunteed to test your subs and surropund
<MurielGodoi> jtt: that is okay.
<LiL-JoN> Rask330: more then you think
<lee__> ooo i ferg to the graphic eq
<Rask330> I got the card for $60 from a friend.  I'm really not a big gamer, but I didn't want to settle for some crappy onboard video.
<mrksbrd> apparle, not all the time.....my guess would e NO
<MurielGodoi> LiL-JoN: Here boot time got around 15sec faster
<jtt> apparle, i think p4 2.4 is definitely  32bit
<mrksbrd> if it is a 64bit processor it usually says it somewhere on the puter
<melz> hi everyone i just enabled universe and teh other repos on my new gutsy install, but it's stuck at "waiting for headers (50%)". i click cancel and try again it just stays at 50 I try using different servers and its still stuck, anyone know how to fix?
<MurielGodoi> apparle: I thing that Pentium D was the first 64bits
<LiL-JoN> MurielGodoi: depends what hardware you gots
<mrksbrd> AMD are mostly the ones putting out 64bit processors to the consumer
<Rask330> I really don't want to give up on Linux.  ^^;  It's just that every time I try, I hit a snag that I can't get past.
<intelikey> MurielGodoi heh  my boot time is less than half of the default setup.
<LiL-JoN> Rask330: thats what makes linux so fun
<ScorpKing> apparle: cat /proc/cpuinfo might be usefull
<LiL-JoN> Rask330: fixing your problems
<jtt> apparle, execute  lshw  and look for the cpu section it should tell the width of 32 or 64
<MurielGodoi> intelikey: there is some tips in foruns about that.
<mrksbrd> as of right now 64 bit is kinda useless, because there are not too many apps out, 64bit would benifit if in a server or a high end gamming system
<mrksbrd> god I can't speel tonight
<jtt> mrksbrd, true, true again
<Rask330> LiL-JoN: I don't know. I'd want there to be a basis off of which to customize-- something to fall back to.  But when things don't work like this, all I can really do is fall back to Windows.
<Rask330> Really though, I'm not looking to philosophize :P
<intelikey> MurielGodoi it's ok i really don't want to make it thake the extra time that a default system takes...   posting in 41 seconds from a cold power on is fine with me.
<jtt> misspelled words make it more exciting
<mrksbrd> lol
<ScorpKing> apparle: and lshw | grep width as well of course
<Rask330> Anyone know anything about this dual monitor pan-and-scanning?
<apparle> jtt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_4 this site says it supports x86_64 instructions
 * mrksbrd thinks Scorp is getting in over his head again
 * mrksbrd hands him a paddle
<jtt> apparle, interesting  do th   lshw  and see what width it says
 * ScorpKing hides and sip some coffee...
<mrksbrd> apparle, but it has to be a 64bit to begin with
<mrksbrd> apparle, what manufacturer is your puter
<intelikey> cat  /proc/cpuinfo
<jtt> intelikey, exactly
<ScorpKing> ^^
<apparle> jtt: i don't have linux installed on my friend's machine. i have a dual-core myself
<intelikey> which doesn't actually tell me if this cpu is 32 or 64 bit  but if it was 64 it would tell me...
<apparle> mrksbrd: It is assembled
<ScorpKing> does anyone here have a 64bit cpu?
<xevious> i do
<xevious> athlon x2
<mrksbrd> i'm not even sure if the make a dual-core 64bit....but I could be wrong
<ScorpKing> xevious: what does lshw | grep width say?
<mrksbrd> 32bit here
<apparle> ScorpKing; I have a Pentium dual core with 64bit version installed
<xevious> ScorpKing: er. a lot
 * mrksbrd smashes his head against the desk
<ScorpKing> 32 or 64?
<xevious> most are 32bit, but there's 5 lines that say 64 bit
<ScorpKing> ty
<ScorpKing> case closed. :P
<jtt> goes to bed have to work tomorrow have enjoyed the conversation, later
<ScorpKing> c ya
<mrksbrd> cya jtt
<meuhlol> re
<apparle> c ya jtt
 * ScorpKing pass mrksbrd some aspirin..
<xevious> ScorpKing: under cpu it says 64bit
 * mrksbrd rips them from ScorpKing
<xevious> ScorpKing: i think lshw|grep x86-64 is a more solid answer there
<ScorpKing> yeah, a 32bit cpu won't show any 64 lines from lshw | grep width.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dss80 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> ScorpKing the bus widths are listed as well.
<ScorpKing> yes
 * xevious adds medibuntu and canonical back into his sources, post-dist-upgrade
<apparle> Does anybody know a method to check the bit size on windows. I wanna do that before installing kubuntu
<ScorpKing> they wont' be 64 on a 32bit cpu tho
<ScorpKing> ugh...
<xevious> apparle: yeah. lemme pull the link
<mrksbrd> lmao rotf
 * ScorpKing sings a happy song and tru to relax...
<ScorpKing> try*
<xevious> apparle: download wincpuid
<myrttiubuntu> i ubuntu how fix Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.
<myrttiubuntu> Kernel panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
 * mrksbrd wacks apparle w/Scorps Paddle.............wake up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<myrttiubuntu> ubuntu broke computer :(
<myrttiubuntu> how fix
<myrttiubuntu> how plz :)
<intelikey> myrttiubuntu is that the live CD or an installed system ?
<ScorpKing> myrttiubuntu: think the problem is in /boot/grub/menu.list or /etc/fstab
<apparle> myrttiubuntu: How did it break your PC
<myrttiubuntu> i put cd in and i get error
<MurielGodoi> Which is the right package to install compiz on kubuntu? I tried compiz-kde but no success
<ScorpKing> myrttiubuntu: the UUID's are most likely mixed up
<intelikey> ScorpKing "<myrttiubuntu> i put cd in and i get error"
<myrttiubuntu> uuid's is what that how fix plz?
<ScorpKing> i see
<MurielGodoi> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<ScorpKing> myrttiubuntu: never mind if you boot from the cd
<x128> hello how can I instal the gcc ?
<vzduch> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<intelikey> !b-e | x128
<ubotu> x128: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ScorpKing> build-essentials
<myrttiubuntu> how fix uuid's ubuntu broke computer i lose naked girl pornography
<ScorpKing> lol
<myrttiubuntu> how fix
<intelikey> singular,  not s
<myrttiubuntu> plz?
<ScorpKing> then it should be broken. lol
<myrttiubuntu> no
<ScorpKing> myrttiubuntu: do you get the problem when booting from the cd or from your hd?
<intelikey> myrttiubuntu what language ?
<myrttiubuntu> really big naked girl i touch
<myrttiubuntu> me
<myrttiubuntu> how fix
<x128> x128@x128-desktop:~/xmms-1.2.10$ sudo apt-get -f install xmms
<x128> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<myrttiubuntu> woman home soon how fix quick!
<x128> Creando árbol de dependencias... Hecho
<intelikey> hmmm troll alert
<x128> Tal vez quiera ejecutar `apt-get -f install' para corregirlo:
<x128> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:
<ScorpKing> myrttiubuntu: i don't want to know about your naked girl. i have my own. awnser my question
<x128>   skype: Depende: libasound2 (> 1.0.12) pero 1.0.10-2ubuntu4 va a ser instalado
<vzduch> !paste | x128
<x128>          Depende: libc6 (>= 2.3.6-6) pero 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 va a ser instalado
<ubotu> x128: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<x128>          Depende: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-12) pero 1:4.0.3-1ubuntu5 va a ser instalado
<Jucato> !es | x128
<ubotu> x128: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<x128>          Depende: libqt4-core (>= 4.2.1) pero no es instalable
<x128>          Depende: libqt4-gui (>= 4.2.1) pero no es instalable
<myrttiubuntu> ScorpKing i boot cd now broken
<x128>          Depende: libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1-12) pero 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 va a ser instalado
<x128>   xmms: Depende: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) pero no va a instalarse
<x128>         Depende: libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4) pero no va a instalarse
<x128> E: Dependencias incumplidas. Intente 'apt-get -f install' sin paquetes (o especifique una solución).
<x128> it says the same when i type build-essentials
<ScorpKing> lol
<apparle> What does compiz do??
<lee__> tuf luck  you aght not to have been vistiting places u aght not br at lol
<mrksbrd> that was the first spammer I have seen in here
<ScorpKing> myrttiubuntu: then get new cd
<intelikey> he no will to engrish
<myrttiubuntu> i windows 95 but ubuntu better but not work you fix
<lee__> taht reminds me
<mrksbrd> apparle, it's a horrible program don't use it
<myrttiubuntu> i windows 95 but ubuntu better but not work you fix
 * mrksbrd winks
<ScorpKing> myrttiubuntu: slow down plz
<xevious> uh. adept_updater just told me that a distribution upgrade was available. i upgraded to gutsy this morning
<apparle> mrksbrd: in what way it is horrible??
<ubuntunonaked> how fix
<ubuntunonaked> plz :)
<ScorpKing> myrttiubuntu: if the cd is broken get a new one. we can't fix it.
<ubuntunonaked> yes fix you ubuntu broke bad release
<xevious> ubuntunonaked: if you're getting that error when you insert the CD and reboot, then the computer is not broken. the CD is.
<lee__> if it be picture then...
<ubuntunonakedgir> how fix?
<ScorpKing> ah man...
<intelikey> lee__ prezactly
<ScorpKing> lol
 * xevious is tempted to hit the version upgrade button in Adept Manager
<xevious> even though i updated to gutsy this morning
<nk1> can someone help how i install fpt printer on kubuntu?
<mrksbrd> apparle, I suggest you start out getting the correct version of Linux first then worry about Compiz
<ubuntunonakedgir> i touch selvf but can not kernel panic how fix plz?
<lee__> its ok xeviuos press da button
<lee__> it won't bite
<ubuntunonakedgir> i no bite
<xevious> lee__: i upgraded this morning though...
<ubuntunonakedgir> ho fix?
<MurielGodoi> why when I install firefox apt-get install firefox-gnome-support as default in kubuntu?
<lee__> ohh i upgraded yesterday ...didnt know that it was the final version lol
<nk1> how i install fpt priner on ubuntu
<xevious> i'm gonna do it
<nk1> kubuntu*
<ubuntuhowfix> how fix?
<lee__> it can't be fix unless u reinstall
<apparle> mrksbrd: Iwas asking all these questions for my friend . I have kubuntu installed on my dual core PC
<ubuntuhowfix> how fix?
<mrksbrd> xevious, what is it telling you is it has security and other updates to apply....not the whole program version
<ubuntuhowfix> how fix?
<xevious> mrksbrd: no
<nk1> how i install fpt priner on  kubuntu printer is hp laserjet6l
<xevious> mrksbrd: it's launching the Distribution Upgrade window now
<xevious> mrksbrd: not adept updater
<mrksbrd> oh
<Jucato> howfixhowfixhowf: stop that
<lee__> you probably have a trojan
<howfixhowfixhowf> how fix?
<xevious> hah
<howfixhowfixhowf> howfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowf
<howfixhowfixhowf> ixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfixhowfix
<vzduch> *omfg*
<melz> gah this is all broken n stuff :(
<xevious> is this a prank?
<lee__> can theses things get trojans an viruses?
<howfixhowfixhowf> ?
<intelikey> good by
<mrksbrd> boy were full of a-holes tonight
<ScorpKing> hah
<lee__> oh
<mrksbrd> lee, very unlikely
<lee__> hmm
<lee__> hes flooding
<apparle> mrksbrd : now tell me how compiz is horrible
<posingaspopular> hey all. im running kubuntu gutsy, and when I run akregator, all my feeds are unreachable. they have that red X thing going on. when I try to add delete/add the feeds back, it won't go. anyhelp is appreciated and i'll asnwer all questions to the best of my ability
<mrksbrd> apparle, it's not...was kidding
<ScorpKing> where's the ops today?
<lee__> so th ewolf eats java
<nk1> how i install fpt priner on  kubuntu printer is hp laserjet6l
<lee__> Amorok, needs java to run it music program?
 * vzduch hasn't yet bothered to install Compiz or the likes.. everybody seems to have problems w/ it, and I like to avoid problems :P
<Jucato> lee__: no
<apparle> mrksbrd : What it actually does then
<lee__> or is it the xine?
<Jucato> xine
<lee__> ok
<lee__> well I got it lol
<nk1> how i install fpt priner on  kubuntu printer is hp laserjet6l someone tell or i install xp back
<mrksbrd> alot of different things, all visual desktop effects
<apparle> how to get visualizations for amarok
<WaltzingAlong> !printers | nk1
<ubotu> nk1: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<vzduch> wth is an fpt printer?
<ScorpKing> intelikey: ty anyways. :)
<intelikey> :)
<lee__> some printers are not compatible
<Jucato> apparle: install libvisual packages. forgot the names.
<xevious> mrksbrd: hah - the Distribution Upgrade brought me to a window that says "Your system is up-to-date. There are no upgrades available for your system. The upgrade will now be canceled." Buttons at the bottom: "Report Bug" and "Close"
<lee__> what is Cups? or the acronym?
<apparle> mrksbrd: How to know if my PC will be able to cope up with compiz
<Jucato> lee__: Commun Unix Printing System
<lee__> never mind the link answered it
<lee__> thanks
<mrksbrd> Jucato, did you get that last spammer "howtofix"??
<Jucato> yes
 * xevious eats some cheddar
<vzduch> mrksbrd: [08:20:51] -!- howfixhowfixhowf [i=jo@gateway/tor/x-7f7c014e984dd1a2] has left #kubuntu [requested by Jucato]
<mrksbrd> apparle, install it & try it, I have no idea about your system
<intelikey> xenophone....    "hmmm cheddar!"
<lee__> *pets his dog as  dog falls a sleep
<mrksbrd> ahhhhhhh missed it
<mrksbrd> good job
<lee__> how do you  do the emotes lol
<ScorpKing> i'm off to work. have fun guys!
 * Dr_willis wonders whats an emote.
<mrksbrd> that always cracks me up.....someone has nothing better to do than flood a irc channel.....what a looser
<intelikey> Dr_willis that's one better than a dmote
<mrksbrd> cya scorp
<apparle> mrksbrd: Dual Core 2.8GHz, 512 RAM, ATI Radeon Express 200 on board graphic card, 80GB hdc. now tell me
 * Dr_willis goes to zmote...
<xevious> must have been a lindows user
<Dr_willis> ZZZzzz.... Night all.
<lee__> emotes are when a person uses an active fraze  like wonder, gets, nods, or does someother action
<intelikey> Dr_willis now you are "pro-mote-ing" sleep...
<lee__> the ifnal fantasy uses "emotes" to help players when there is alanguage barrier and communicates are difficult
<lee__> EOL on the sub
 * WaltzingAlong wonders what lee__ means
 * mrksbrd demands a PLEASE, before i give apparle an answer
<WaltzingAlong> lee__: /me wonders how to type /me commands
<apparle> mrksbrd: PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASEDual Core 2.8GHz, 512 RAM, ATI Radeon Express 200 on board graphic card, 80GB hdc. now tell me
 * lee__ pets dog as he sleeps
<mrksbrd> Waltz....just type /me <msg>
<lee__> ah ok I got it its a me
 * mrksbrd thinks about it
<lee__> where as in the game itsa simple /points to ther <t>
 * intelikey !
<lee__> <t> being target
<WaltzingAlong> apparle: it works like this: you try it out !ati either it works (well) or not
<mrksbrd> apparle, u should be able to run it
<lee__> we also use ^^  >< and ^><^
<mrksbrd> like Waltz said ATI cards are fussy though
<intelikey> O.o
<lee__> oops
<lee__> and taht too oO
<mmmiiikkkeee> since i have had gutsy installed if I have "nvidia" as my device in xorg.config, when i go to log out I don't have an option for shutdown/suspend/Nada!  but if i use "nv" all is well.  any ideas?
<lee__> O.O
<lee__> or O.^
<WaltzingAlong> !suspend | mmmiiikkkeee
<intelikey> >:]
<apparle> mrksbrd: i have already installed the proprietary drivers. Now will it be fussy
<mmmiiikkkeee> I dont have a shutdown option
<mrksbrd> U HAVE TO TRY IT
 * lee__ need to eat 
<mrksbrd> every computer system is different
 * intelikey is still thinking about "cheddar"....   
<mrksbrd> I don't know what else to tell you
 * lee__ listening to something in gaelic
<intelikey> well not all are different,  some are alike
<lee__> w/me wish taht he new the language
<intelikey> i'm thinking about disconnecting the case fan on this box.  too noisy.
<mmmiiikkkeee> When i click log out i _only_ a "log out" option. i have to run "shutdown now" to turn off the computer
<apparle> mrksbrd: i am asking so much because i fon't have net and if I have to download from public PC ,I better first take opinoins
<mrksbrd> intelikey, prolly going bad then
<intelikey> mrksbrd actually no.  probably connected to +12 and should have connected it to +5
<mrksbrd> .............more power
<intelikey> but it sounds like a hair drier
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<intelikey> oh it's back.
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<Name141> Oh yeah , one more thing I noticed, the 'windows' key didn't work , but rather you had to use ctrl + alt ?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<mrksbrd> apparle, your asking ?'s that we don't have answers for, the good thing about linux is it's free, if you don't like it then uninstall it
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<Name141> LMAO.
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<ubuntuisshit> how fix shit ubuntu and shit ops?
<mrksbrd> oh my go
<mrksbrd> god
<xevious> yay jucato
<mrksbrd> moron'
<xevious> ubuntuisshit is a user on channels: #edubuntu #kubuntu #ubuntu-bugs #ubuntu-desktop #ubuntu-doc #ubuntu-kernel #ubuntu-laptop #ubuntu-locoteams #ubuntu-mirrors #ubuntu-mobile #ubuntu-release-party #ubuntuforums #ubuntustudio
<snowdonkey> Hi.  How do I make Alt + Tab scroll through minimized windows?
<xevious> hammering all fronts too
<Jucato> yeah we're dealing with him
<mrksbrd> Jucato, can't u ban his entire ip??
<Name141> Tell him to go faster.
<dsl807> hehe, I'm using nIRC which is a weird IRC client...this is the freenode kubuntu chat, right?
<vzduch> snowdonkey: the system should be doing that on its own
<Jucato> mrksbrd: he's on tor
<Name141> So he gets excess flood.
<intelikey> snowdonkey does it not default to that ?
<mrksbrd> oh ok
<xevious> i wish i had his ip
<intelikey> snowdonkey oh you mean min/win only ?
<xevious> >:)
<snowdonkey> vzduch: I just installed gutsy from feisty and now I notice it scrolls only visible windows
<apparle> mrksbrd: it's easy for you to say .But imagine downloading all the files and their dependencies on public PC at 20Kbps and then taking them homw
<melz> hi I just installed gutsy and enabled multiverse etc in adept, trying to update it and adept keeps gettingstuck at "Waiting for Headers (63%)" anyone know how i could fix it
<vzduch> k folks, gotta run for half a day's work, then it's weekend time :)
<vzduch> l8ers :)
<xevious> apparle: are you still trying to figure out which version to grab? 32/64?
<snowdonkey> intelikey: Nah, just regular Alt + Tab including minimized windows
<WaltzingAlong> snowdonkey: kmenu/system settings/window behavior ?
<snowdonkey> waltzingalong: I don't see an option there that applies
<mrksbrd> apparle, don't u have internet in your area??
<apparle> xevious: Yes on my friend's behalf
<apparle> mrksbrd
<mrksbrd> melz, it's not you the servers are getting hammered due to the new version
<intelikey> mrksbrd it's satalite or dialup here.
<apparle> mrksbrd: my parents don't allow me to get a connection
<mrksbrd> ah!!!!!....where is here?
<Oakbox> i seem to have 122 processes running it that alot? (former windows user :) )
<xevious> apparle: can you download a small program to test something?
<snowdonkey> For example if all the windows are minimized then nothing comes up with Alt + Tab
<MurielGodoi> melz: You can use torrents it is faster
<xevious> apparle: wincpuid will tell you which model cpu it is.
<intelikey> mrksbrd i'd tell you where "here" is, but then i'd have to kill you...
<hrisi> hhelp please, anyone knows how to transfer videos to the ipod, i m kkubuntu, sorry my english is bad :(
<mrksbrd> lol
<xevious> apparle: then you can google that model and see if it's x86-64
<claudio> algun latino??
<apparle> xevious: If both work then which one should I choose
<xevious> apparle: if it is a 64 bit chip, then go with amd64
 * mrksbrd puts on a bullet prrof vest
<MurielGodoi> claudio: me
<claudio> funciona esto?
<intelikey> mrksbrd heh.   like that will stop a 470
<apparle> xevious: but many say that amd 64 has sftware compatibility problems
<hrisi> hhelp please, anyone knows how to transfer videos to the ipod, i m kkubuntu, sorry my english is bad :(
<xevious> apparle: i use amd64
<hrisi> que necesitas claudio
<claudio> waaaa
<claudio> que wena
 * mrksbrd stands beind a 12" thick piece of steel then!!!
<MurielGodoi> claudio: In fact I'm brazilian
<claudio> pense que era como mula esta cuestio del chat
<xevious> apparle: the only annoyance was that i needed to fetch ia32libs and install a 32bit firefox in order to get flash
 * intelikey "lost target"
<mrksbrd> lol
<xevious> apparle: so i guess for simplicity's sake you could do 32bit
<claudio> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar la wireles de un notebook?
<intelikey> but enough of that playing.  i do my best to avoid having to "light" anyone up.
<xevious> apparle: i'm not sure if there's any real performance difference between the two
<MurielGodoi> claudio: Qual é o modelo da placa?
<apparle> xevious: I will see the compatibilty. Anyway thanks for the help . Really thanks
<claudio> la targeta es una broadcom
<MurielGodoi> claudio: Did you understand english?
<xevious> apparle: you're welcome
<claudio> casi nada
<jtmoney> de nada
<Oakbox> hrisi: im not sure but according to http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266 it should just work...
<apparle> xevious: I have heard 64bit works faster
<MurielGodoi> claudio: Você sabe o modelo exato?
<xevious> apparle: then go 64bit if it's a 64bit cpu. it's really not hard to get 32bit firefox+flash+java installed and there are great howtos online
<intelikey> !en
<Mithsir> Hi! I just upgraded to gutsy. I noticed that X11 was really slow, so I enabled compiz (which accellerated it a lot!). But when I try to configure it, ccsm keeps crashing on me ("segmentation fault")... What can I do?
<claudio> Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
<claudio> esa es
<MurielGodoi> intelikey: sorry claudio don't speak english
<hrisi> thank u oakbox
<claudio> estube lesiando como un mes tratando de configurarla en debian
<apparle> xevious: alright
<claudio> pero no pude
<claudio> ahora le puse kubuntu
<xevious> apparle: just grab that wincpuid tool
<MurielGodoi> claudo: join #kubuntu-es
<claudio> para ver si puedo
<xevious> apparle: if you have trouble figuring out which cpu it is, come back here and i'm sure someone can help you out.
<intelikey> MurielGodoi yeah i was checking the bot for help on that.   but the bot is down.
<claudio> muchas GRACIAS!!!
<Mithsir> Can anyone help?
<apparle> xevious: Grabbed the tool. I will tell what result I get
<intelikey> Mithsir sorry, i can't.  i'm a console guy.
<Mithsir> Hmm...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> Mithsir this is not the best time to find help in here.   a lot of folks that normally have the answers, seem to have went into release day hidine
<intelikey> g
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<drayen> just booted into 7.10 for the first time (after upgrading from 7.04) but there are no wobbly windows
<drayen> what am i missing?
<xevious> drayen: compiz.
<Mithsir> intelikey: I see... That's too bad :-/. Does anyone else have that problem?
<Jucato> !compiz | drayen
<ubotu> drayen: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<drayen> ahh ok :)
<drayen> thanks
<intelikey> Mithsir you are the first i saw mention it,   but i've not been here very long.
<xevious> and wobbly windows is one of the most useless parts of compiz
<xevious> expo rules
<drayen> hehe
<drayen> yeah ok
<intelikey> Jucato problem solved ?
<xevious> and i finally found a use for the set-your-screen-on-fire plugin
<Jucato> intelikey: sort of...
<intelikey> Mithsir has a Q
<xevious> ... that guy who came in and started flooding before!
<Mithsir> intelikey: I see...
<Jucato> getting a hold of staffers at this time of day.. not really that easy :)
<intelikey> ooops
<intelikey>  Mithsir ask jucato
<Jucato> what's the problem?
<WaltzingAlong> xevious: i was not aware that compiz-fusion was meant to be useful
 * Jucato was about to take his "get well from being sick" nap
<Mithsir> Jucato: ccsm keeps crashing on me, so I can't config compiz...
<xevious> WaltzingAlong: expo is useful. zoom is useful
<Daisuke-Ido> WaltzingAlong: then you've obviously never actually used it
<Jucato> oh man.. and it has to be one of the things I know nothing about :(
<xevious> WaltzingAlong: and on my system it's faster
<Daisuke-Ido> there's a lot of eyecandy, sure
<intelikey> it wasn't "networking"  !!!
<xevious> WaltzingAlong: i havent tried grouping and tabbing windows yet, but that seems awesome
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> intelikey: I did say "one of the" :P
<Linus2> Is there a way to tell the Kmenu to simly rebuild?  (Just installed a bunch of stuff with Adept but it doesn't show up)
<xevious> WaltzingAlong: and you can write fire grafitti on your desktop. how is that not useful?
<WaltzingAlong> Linus2: update-menus
<Daisuke-Ido> but expo, scale, zoom, better window shadowing, those are actually useful
<Jucato> Linus2: Alt+F2, "kbuildsycoca"
<intelikey> Linus2 sudo update-menu*
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: works only if you have debian menus installed (not really recommended)
<Mithsir> well, then maybe you guys can tell me how I can accellerate my X11 with compiz disabled (it is darn slow w/o compiz)?
<drayen> is there a way to see programs you never use?
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: thanks for updating me
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: how does one remove debian menus?
<drayen> (ie good un install candidates)
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: scratch that not really recommended thing. not really sure about that
<Daisuke-Ido> how would an average user end up with the debian menu anyway?
<Jucato> if it's there and does no harm, let it be
<xevious> wow
<xevious> opening adept manager just crashed X
<Daisuke-Ido> the only end-user tool that has it right there available that i know of...  is automatix.
<intelikey> WaltzingAlong having "menu" installed adds the "debian*" submenu to your kmenu   some like it     some dont.
<intelikey> xevious is that repetable ?   or a fluke ?
<snowdonkey> waltzingalong: Finally realized "show window list while switching desktops" was the option I needed in Window Behavior.  :)   Thx.
<WaltzingAlong> snowdonkey: great. i thought it was there
<xevious> intelikey: i think it was an amazingly well timed fluke on behalf of compiz :D
<WaltzingAlong> glad you found it
<lee__> I found an oops...streaming music and down loading data creast a break up in the stream
<xevious> intelikey: i was singing its praises a little too loudly
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> Mithsir: btw about your compiz problem, you could try asking in #compiz-fusion
<WaltzingAlong> intelikey: aptitude shows i have 'menu' installed and that it was automatically installed. how can i show which package was installed to make this one automatically installed?
<Daisuke-Ido> lee__: downloading heavily while listening to streaming music causes said music to be interrupted?
<Mithsir> Jucato: ty, I'll try that
<Daisuke-Ido> oh the horror!
<Jucato> Mithsir: and if you have your video cards restricted/proprietary drivers, it shouldn't be slow
<lee__> affirmative
<Mithsir> Jucato: how can it be fast with compiz then?
<Daisuke-Ido> lee__: i really try not to say this often, but... duh.
<intelikey> WaltzingAlong apt-cache --rdepends show blah    maybe.    the man page knows.
<WaltzingAlong> of course man knows all
<lee__> well I never had it happen to me in um ...the um other thing'
<intelikey> not quite all
<intelikey> man woman
<Daisuke-Ido> but it does happen
<intelikey> E: no manual for woman
<Daisuke-Ido> intelikey: no surprise there
<WaltzingAlong> ah ha so menu got installed when i installed fluxbox. ok
<lee__> hmm women are like a sports car....they need a lot of maintiance and a lot of tlc
<intelikey> there ya go.  fluxbox uses menu
<thoffmeyer> rofl
<Daisuke-Ido> lee__: i would recommend throttling your download, especially if you're torrenting
<intelikey> i think twm does too
<lee__> iwasnt i was using the updatier
<Daisuke-Ido> that could do it to
<lee__> but i am finsihed with it now lol
<Daisuke-Ido> too*
<Daisuke-Ido> prioritize :)
<lee__> trying to find taht gaelic dictinary I once found
<Daisuke-Ido> goodnight, i'm not being much help right now
<WaltzingAlong> !info x11vnc > xevious
<xevious> WaltzingAlong: i've already got it installed and configured
<WaltzingAlong> ok
<xevious> i realized that maybe compiz and vnc weren't compatible
<xevious> but i guess that's not the root of my problems
<intelikey> trunk != root
<xevious> WaltzingAlong: my kicker randomly disappears from my first desktop
<Oakbox> Im new to this IRC stuff what do you mean when someone types ! infrount of something?
<xevious> WaltzingAlong: X has been crashy
<WaltzingAlong> Oakbox: it is a way to use the ubotu bot. you can message the bot to test it out. /msg ubotu !kubuntu
<intelikey> Oakbox the channel bot  watches for lines that begin with ! and searches for info accordingly
<Mithsir> What is the recommended driver for a radeon card then?
<lee__> ah found it
<WaltzingAlong> Mithsir: whichever works for you. which device do you have specifically? you could use any of vesa, ati, or fglrx
<intelikey> Oakbox other than that,  it's computer code for NOT   like   !=    is   not equal
<Y3k> does kubuntu get the upgrades that ubuntu also gets? or does kubuntu run separately?
<Y3k> aka, kubuntu is developed separately
<intelikey> Oakbox lots of times you'll see something like   !ntfs-3g  mentioned   which is saying that the infonode from ubotu will help   i.e.
<intelikey> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Mithsir> WaltzingAlong: not sure. Xorg.log sais "ATI Radeon X1300/X1550 Series".
<Oakbox> intelikey: hehe thanks :) i knew the programming one
<WaltzingAlong> Y3k: many of the pieces underneath that are the same get updated together
<lee__> hmm I think its commy cast having issues
<WaltzingAlong> Mithsir: how well does the 'ati' driver perform for you? otherwise you could install the fglrx proprietory one
<intelikey> Oakbox yeah   you find that irc is a melting pot of normal language computer language and pure geek
<Mithsir> WaltzingAlong: currently, I use the fglrx, but it is really slow when I don't run compiz...
<Oakbox> intelikey: thanks alot :) hehe i will have to experiment
<Y3k> WaltzingAlong, so the only difference is gnome and kde differences right?
<WaltzingAlong> Y3k: right
<intelikey> np Oakbox
<mrksbrd> Y3k, ubuntu is the backbone behind Kubuntu, KDE enviromnent is just applied over it to make Kubuntu
<apparle> Which one should i use ubuntu or kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> Y3k: for me it makes sense to think about them as "ubuntuG" "ubuntuK" and "ubuntuX" all ubuntu with gnome, kde, and xfce
<intelikey> apparle you want gnome or kde installed by default ?
<mrksbrd> apparle, Stubuntu
<LastMall> apparle   decide whether you like kde or gnome
<Mithsir> BRB.
<Y3k> yea, so it is possible to run both G and K in the same install right?
<apparle> both are cool
<mrksbrd> Y3k, yes
<WaltzingAlong> Y3k: you could have them both installed. when you log in, select which session you want to start gnome or kde
<intelikey> Y3k absotivly
<lee__> !hmm the temprature thing no wirky for my computer
<Y3k> stubuntu? i thought it's called edubuntu
<intelikey> i mean posolutly
<xevious> i'm off to bed
<xevious> g'night folks
<LastMall> apparle  i do a commandline install, then kde-core, then add the other stuff I want/need
<mrksbrd> Y3k....was a joke
<Y3k> :D
<WaltzingAlong> Y3k: if you have one install the other through installing the package 'ubuntu-desktop' or 'kubuntu-desktop'
<LastMall> and there's xubuntu which is xfce
<Y3k> ah ok
<WaltzingAlong> or xubuntu-desktop
<Y3k> thanks
<akrill> what i do is start with ubuntu, install it
<akrill> then do ubuntu-server
<akrill> then xubuntu-desktop
<Mithsir> So, I am back with a reeally slow X usign the fglrx driver.
<akrill> THEN finally so i get the kubuntu-desktop stuff all defaulted... install kubuntu-desktop
<akrill> :-p
<WaltzingAlong> Mithsir: interesting that it would be so slow. which xserver are you using?
<WaltzingAlong> akrill: :d
<mrksbrd> akrill, yea sorta....something like that....lol
<intelikey> and there is my favorite.  for Q in `dpkg -l | cut -d ' ' -f 3` ;do apt-get -y remove --purge $Q ;done    :)))
<Mithsir> WaltzingAlong: how can I find out? I think its the default one...
<akrill> i live for system bloat
<akrill> lol
<mrksbrd> then u have project looking glass
<Mithsir> WaltzingAlong: I also have ugly graphic glitches, btw.
<akrill> btw, whats the difference between the CD and DVD isos?
<WaltzingAlong> Mithsir: use adept manager, search for xserver and check to show just installed packages
<intelikey> akrill a buck two ninty five
<WaltzingAlong> akrill: dvd contains more packages and languages and can be either install from cli or run live
<mrksbrd> akrill, dvd has most of the progs/packages on disk, vs cd where alot u have to d/l
<WaltzingAlong> installed*
<akrill> ah i see
<Exilant> when trying to update to gutsy, apt wants to install 127 new packages and consume 988 more megabyte space, is that normal? and how to prevent it, i don't have that much space
<intelikey> akrill ok sorry it a buck two ninty seven    my bad.
<akrill> lol
<WaltzingAlong> Exilant: eventually those will get installed over what you have already so the space is just temp during download
<mrksbrd> Exilant, they are security updates & fixes....suggest a bigger HDD
<apparle> can kaffiene play .flv
<Mithsir> WaltzingAlong: I have xserver-xorg and xserver-xgl (maybe the later one is run?).
<Mithsir> WaltzingAlong: how do I switch between them?
<WaltzingAlong> Mithsir: i can understand that it will be slow hrough xserver-xgl
<intelikey> Exilant you need to either remove some packages first,  or free some space.    or my favorite, "dont upgrade"
<mrksbrd> my god after 4hrs of downloading my updates are almost done
<Exilant> WaltzingAlong, mrksbrd: No, it really does use that much additional space, not just temporary, and actually some pretty insane packages
<mrksbrd> yahoo
<apparle> Can kaffiene play .flv files
<david_> hi, i just wanted to know if the RT61 default 7.10 drivers actually work?
<Mithsir> BRB
<mrksbrd> it will show a d/l size & install size in adept mgr on the right bottom
<david_> or will i need to use the tarball in gibbon?
<Exilant> intelikey: yes, good favourite, should have sticked to it
<WaltzingAlong> Exilant: it needs to download that much but then most of the packages you have will be updated with the downloaded versions - the new files copied over the old
<WaltzingAlong> apparle: mplayer and vlc to the rescue!
<Mithsir> Well, I just removed xserver-xgl, now I get decent speed
<apparle> WaltzingAlong: Will it play if libxine1-ffmpeg and libxine-extracodecs installed
<Mithsir> Thanks for now. cya.
<Exilant> apt-get ... 929 upgraded, 174 newly installed, 6 to remove and 1 not upgraded. Need to get 1164MB of archives. After unpacking 986MB of additional disk space will be used.
<WaltzingAlong> apparle: ffmpeg can play it sure
<lee__> GU MATH OIDHCHE
<david_> no one uses ralink wireless cards?
<apparle> WaltzingAlong: So i will be able to play it with kaffiene
<mrksbrd> Exilant, yep then 986 of disk space will be used.....what the heck version u have?
<lee__> oops sorry wrong area..eh it means okwell, night
<robewald|work> hello, I have an xorg problem: "AUDIT <timestamp> X: client 1 rejected from local host (uid 1000)"
 * WaltzingAlong thinks so
<Exilant> mrksbrd: feisty... latest update
<robewald|work> it works as root, so i suspect i don't have the right permissions, but I really don't know where to look
<mrksbrd> from a fresh install?
<Oakbox> I seem to have a wird prolem with Compiz...  If i select number of desktops as 4 i get 8....  any ideas?
<intelikey> robewald|work what generated that error ?
<Exilant> well, freshly reinstalled when feisty came out afair
<SilentDis> !compiz
<apparle> mrksbrd: For upgrade to gutsy which is better ,update from CD or fresh install, I don't have net
<robewald|work> intelikey: startx /usr/bin/xterm from my normal account(uid 1000) it works as root
<mrksbrd> apparle, your only option is CD then
 * SilentDis pokes ubotu
<robewald|work> it work before (i am on feisty still) and i did a security update this morning
<robewald|work> then it stopped working
<intelikey> robewald|work try just running X   and see if it does the same
<SilentDis> !compiz
<SilentDis> grrr, i need that infobit!  lol
<apparle> mrksbrd: What about fresh install
<GS3User007> testing
<GS3User007> w00t
<intelikey> robewald|work sounds like Xorg may have lost it's   suid  possably
<mrksbrd> apparle, depends on how much stuff you'd be willing to loose, if u don't have much then do a fresh install
<robewald|work> intelikey: X works, I get the strippled background. but no clients can connect to the x server
<WaltzingAlong> s/loose/lose
<apparle> mrksbrd: Will packages like kaffeiene or k3b get upgraded if I upgrade from CD
<intelikey> robewald|work did you try running something like   xterm --display:0    as the same user   to see if it errored or not ?
<WaltzingAlong> luckily you stuck /home on its own partition so you can just format / then mount /home back, keeping all your stuff
<david_> anyone with RT61 wirelss pci card success on gibbon ?
<SilentDis> grrr... anyone have the linky for the 'proper' compiz/compiz-fusion setup routine for Kubuntu 7.10?  ubotu doesn't wanna talk to me. :(
<the-erm> I wonder how hard it would be to make a bit torrent type repo system the update is insanely slow.
<SilentDis> the-erm: there's work going on for apt-torrent now
<WaltzingAlong> the-erm: some of us installed last week or two days before 'the big release'
<mrksbrd> apparle, it will update everything needed
<apparle> ok
<the-erm> SilentDis: that's cool.  It's definitely needed.
<WaltzingAlong> clap clap WoW style updates
<david_> secondly, now that gibbon is final, is it still recommended to check "pre release" updates to update to gibbon? should i uncheck it once its done?
<intelikey> robewald|work ok.   if Xorg will work,  and startx wont then the startx script may be calling the wrong executable.    ls -l /etc/X11/X  make sure it's a symlink to /usr/bin/Xorg
<robewald|work> intelikey: verified, /etc/X11/X links to /usr/bin/Xorg
<WaltzingAlong> david_: to upgrade to gutsy, yes i think so (having pre release/proposed checked) but after gutsy is installed it could be unchecked
<intelikey> ok and /usr/bin/X is  -rwsr-sr-x   correct?
<robewald|work> intelikey: yes
<SilentDis> the-erm: another option is to pull *ubuntu-alternate cd for your platform, and perform the upgrade that way.  the torrents for those are out there
<david_> WaltzingAlong: thanks heaps!
<intelikey> robewald|work hmmm.     will startx  run with out any args ?
<the-erm> SilentDis: Oddly enough I'm downloading that cd, and the desktop - just in case - right now
<apparle> how to play realplayer files like .rmvb on kaffiene
 * SilentDis opens ktorrent and seeds out desktop for the-erm :)
<the-erm> I'm actually almost done with the download SilentDis
<the-erm> So no worries.
<SilentDis> brb, time to stir the soup :)
<robewald|work> no, same error, but /usr/bin/xinit works and gives me an xterm
<intelikey> robewald|work then i'll have to assume that your startx script is hosed
<apparle> how to play realplayer files like .rmvb on kaffiene
<mrksbrd> goodnight all
<robewald|work> intelikey: maybe not, that same error also appears when I want to log in from kdm.
<MurielGodoi> mrksbrd: night
<intelikey> robewald|work ls -ld /tmp
<intelikey> errr wait. kdm  that writes in /root   never mind
<bdgraue> after a fresh gutsy-install my webcam does not work anymore
<robewald|work> intelikey: empty
<intelikey> empty ?
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<intelikey> should be   drwxrwxrwt
<robewald|work> intelikey: yes, i deleted all before I restarted X and kdm
<apparle> hey how to play .rmvb files
<intelikey> <intelikey> robewald|work ls -ld /tmp  <<<<
<intelikey> dash L dash D    long listing   dirrectories only
<intelikey> drwxrwxrwt 2 root root 4096 Oct 19 06:06 /tmp
<jtmoney> as far as feisty, what's the difference between xorg-driver-fglrx and nvidia-glx-new?
<bdgraue> apparle: i think mplayer can do this
<robewald|work> intelikey: aah, ok I get you, sorry.... drwxrwxrwt root:root /tmp
<intelikey> ok.
<WaltzingAlong> !info youtube-dl | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: youtube-dl: download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2007.08.24-1 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<jtmoney> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<jtmoney> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.9 (gutsy), package size 8357 kB, installed size 22472 kB
<jtmoney> oh my god
<jtmoney> i just realized my mistake, i am retarded
<WaltzingAlong> ati vs nvidia?
<jtmoney> haha yeah, i have one of both
<intelikey> robewald|work one other thing i can think of off hand.   ls -l ~/.ICEauthority  make sure you won it.
<intelikey> WaltzingAlong last count was 5-3 nv
<WaltzingAlong> :p
<apparle> bdgraue: I wanna play them kaffiene. Is it possible. Any realmedia codec library for xine engine
<intelikey> won it./own it
<robewald|work> very simple solution, disk full... *blush*
<bdgraue> apparle: could be,but i'm not sure,  libxine-extracodecs installed?
<WaltzingAlong> !codecs | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> robewald|work want a very simple solution ?
<apparle> bdgraue: yes
<intelikey> robewald|work   sudo tune2fs -m 0 /dev/<yourdevicehere>
<apparle> WaltzingAlong; Can you tell me directly how to
<robewald|work> intelikey: what does that do?
<intelikey> turns off the reserve blocks that users can't use but root can.
<intelikey> makes it all avalable
<intelikey> i
<robewald|work> Well, the errormessage from gdm told me. kdm is lackin in this respect
<intelikey> that assumes  ext# file system    there is another way with rieser
<intelikey> robewald|work that's not the only respect   imo
<intelikey> i wouldn't reccomend kdm to a windows user, let alone a friend...
<XsteelWolf> What's a good download manager for rapidshare
<robewald|work> intelikey: wow, that is rather strong :-) I like the autologin feature though. does gdm have something like that
<intelikey> indeed
<rand_acs> how many is running Gutsy without issues yet?
<WaltzingAlong> io
<WaltzingAlong> apparle: http://kaffeine.kde.org/?q=faq#question6
<intelikey> gdm is a good one.  has all the features, lacks some of the things that tic me off like writing in /root and not telling you what happened to it...
<intelikey> rand_acs no way to know,  they are the ones that we never see in here...
<robewald|work> intelikey: well, maybe I should switch.... we'll see. now I got some work to do. Thanks for the help.
<intelikey> robewald|work welcome.
<Oakbox> compiz is takine 97% of my cpu :S
<bdgraue> how can i get the information, which chipset my webcam have?
<rand_acs> intelikey: lol, fair enough
<rand_acs> I'm backing up some data then I'm going to upgrade
<intelikey> bdgraue what interface ?   usb ?    lsusb   maybe.
<bdgraue> lsusb don't tell me the chipset
<rand_acs> my updater broke so I got the .iso and will do form that
<bdgraue> it says only microdia
<dgrub> anyone able to help with kde4? itś crashing my X server when i try to login to it
<sebart> I have slow network (internet) connection using kubuntu gutsy. There is no problem on my laptop (ubuntu feisty). Anyone else with the same problem?
<intelikey> bdgraue i'm not sure you can parse it from a usb device without first knowing what it is...  "oximoronic i know."   maybe someone else knows.
<bdgraue> :/
<Ace2016> Hi all
<WaltzingAlong> !hi | Ace2016
<ubotu> Ace2016: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Ace2016> hi WaltzingAlong
<rand_acs> well here goes the update, wish me luck...
<Ace2016> anyone here know how to stop the program that controls the backlight?
<Ace2016> the second i login to kde it turns the backlight to a very low level
<Ace2016> i can stay for ages in kdm and its fine, the second i login the backlight goes very dim and i have to go into vista to get it back to an acceptable level again
<WaltzingAlong> Ace2016: maybe check the gamma settings in kde? kmenu/system settings/monitor and display/color and gamma
<sebart> anyone else experiencing network slowdown on gutsy?
<sd32> so is rc 5 the final release?
<dgrub> sebart: \O
<WaltzingAlong> !final | sd32
<Ace2016> WaltzingAlong: that doesn't seem to work
<WaltzingAlong> Ace2016: which video card and driver?
<Ace2016> nvidia
<Ace2016> using nv at the moment
<WaltzingAlong> and difference when using nvidia?
<Road_kill> can someone help me set up Compiz?
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz | Road_kill
<Ace2016> i'm in xorg and using konversation now, so probably not xorg or its drivers, i think its a service or something that is run on startup
<Road_kill> !compiz
<WaltzingAlong> Road_kill: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Ace2016> isn't ubotu supposed to say that?
<WaltzingAlong> yes, taking a break i guess
<jtmoney> anyone have problems with gutsy intermittenly disconnecting their wireless connection?
<WaltzingAlong> not i
<jtmoney> ehh, i think i'll just stick with feisty for a few weeks
<Road_kill> anyone else have crashing Kopete?
<sd32> I have a rc 5 disk, is it ok to use this as a install or do I need to re-download it?
<WaltzingAlong> sd32: use that. then normal update and upgrade from there
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy? already patched. check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500  and toward the bottom are downloads
<sd32> waltzingalong, thanks
<l3dx> I have some trouble upgrading to gutsy..debconf and x11-common_1 failes to install
<WaltzingAlong> l3dx: how were you upgrading?
<l3dx> using the upgrade instruction
<l3dx> version-upgrade
<l3dx> subprocess pre-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped
<mike> Where is gkrellm ?
<Hamra> if im going to upgrade to gutsy online, what is approximatly the size of the stuff that gets downloaded?
<dgrub> !kde4
<mike> not installable,,hmm
<WaltzingAlong> l3dx: what are you using now? feisty?
<l3dx> WaltzingAlong, yes
<l3dx> I pressed the "report bug" button, but nothing happend..at least I didn't SEE anything happen
<Road_kill> Does anyone have compiz running and could possible help me?
<WaltzingAlong> Road_kill: perhaps check #compiz-fusion
<mike> no ksensors in 710?
<Road_kill> thank you
<mike> Gkrellm been replaced?
<l3dx> well, I need some coffee!
<webcode> Hi
<webcode> Forgive for my bad English
<RawSewage> should I upgrade or do a new full install
<K|> full install
<webcode> Do not prompt, how it is possible to update Kubuntu 7.04 till 7.10?
<RawSewage> ok ty
<K|> at least my upgrade is just painful
<RawSewage> why
<WaltzingAlong> webcode: there are upgrade instructions in a link in the topic
<WaltzingAlong> webcode: Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<K|> RawSewage: hd to small and for some reason he wants to install additional 1 gig of software i don't need
<webcode> WaltzingAlong, Thanks!
<mike> No gkrellm /ksensors etc :(
<RawSewage> oh
<meuhlol> kubuntu 7.10 has already mp3 support or need to DL something at plus?
<webcode> KMenu -> System - Crash :(
<l3dx> WaltzingAlong, is there a way I can abort the upgrade? since it fails?
<Ace2016> for some strange reason every time i see dolphin i think of vista's file manager, maybe its the address bar, but it sure does remind me of it
<l3dx> some kind of rollback
<Ace2016> oh and removing the guidance power manager fixed it
<jarn> Adept seems to be stuck at "Waiting for headers" - I'm assuming this is due to server load?
<mike> jarn: yes over loaded
<jarn> mike: Okay, thanks - just wanted to make sure ;)
<chakie_work> jarn: i had the same and cancelled the download after a while. now adept flat out refuses to do anything related to upgrading
<mike> i am using NZ mirrors
<WaltzingAlong> Ace2016: you can use konqueror. right mouse click a folder, open with/other   find konqueror  and check remember application association of this filetype
<WaltzingAlong> if you can, grab the alternate cd (or dvd) through the torrent then upgrade from that
<RawSewage> should I use a torrent instead
<RawSewage> I dont see a handy torrent link on the Kubuntu download page
<RawSewage> it should be at the top, in big letters
<webcode> After yesterday's updating 7.04 systemsettings does not work. :(
<chakie_work> any hint as to how to get adept to actually trigger a system upgrade? the docs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade just don't do anything except fetch the pre-release updates"
<sd32> If I applied the kubuntu desktop to a ubuntu install, and then upgrade to gutsy, will it delete the kde desktop and make me reinstall it, or will it update the kde also?
<RivaeAerya> Hello - I'm using Kubuntu right now and i plan on (maybe) switching back to Ubuntu because Ubuntu has got better support than Kubuntu, in features, software, and hardware. So, i deleted .gnome2 and .gnome and .gconf and .gconfd but now i can't run GNOME anymore. And, the preferences menu is loaded with all kinds of junk. So can anyone help me with all of this?
<K|> chakie_work: you can always modify your sources.list
<RawSewage> nm
<webcode> Please, help :(
<webcode> After yesterday's updating 7.04 systemsettings does not work. :(
<chakie_work> RawSewage: the torrent files are where the normal downloads are, ie on ftp
<chakie_work> K|: that's the next step, ie a normal "edit sources.list && aptitude dist-upgrade"
<RawSewage> chakie_work, I see now , thanks
<K|> ah, ok
<chakie_work> K|: but there is this nice tool that's supposed to do this. and it's always a mess when some repos don't work
<K|> chakie_work: i thought that only worked in gnome
<chakie_work> ie a brutal s/feisty/gutsy/ won't work
<K|> never really got used to adept
<chakie_work> K|: which? aptitude dist-upgrade?
<K|> no, a gui-driven update to another version
<chakie_work> K|: ah, it worked ok when i updated to feisty
<chakie_work> hm, but i would need some kind of list of all the needed repositories. i guess that adept can add them to sources.list after a basic upgrade
<Ace2016> !easysource
<LiL-JoN> hey guys im installing gutsy right now im on the live cd :]
<ubotu> sd32: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ubotu> Road_kill: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Road_kill> hey guys, how do i use my Windows button in Kubuntu?
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ace2016> chakie_work: you can get good generated list of repos here http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<chx> Gutsy is one part cool, one part problems. The brightness setting keys on the laptop (FN+F1, FN+F2) does not work anymore, how could I debug? when coming back from suspend, the backlight remains off. Finally it uses the old problematic ipw3945 instead of the new iwl3945 module, how could I change that?
<E_mE> how can i restore my graphics settings.. there completely bugger after trying to install my ATI x1600 graphics Accesloration... how can i revoke back?
<chakie_work> Ace2016: thanks!
<mneisen> Is it just me, or does upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy just not work as described at kubuntu.com? The Adept Manager does not open the UPgrade Manager, even after updating the system to the very latest Feisty packages, and after enabling "Recommended Upgrades". What does work, though, is a short "sudo do-release-upgrade" on the CLI. Anyboday know anything about that issue?
<chakie_work> mneisen: well, i see the same
<E_mE> when i press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace it doesn't go back to console either :/
 * LiL-JoN is installing gutsy :]
<bonaldo2000> Can anyone answer me this: If I supplied the irqpoll option when I install ubuntu (I thought I had a problem that it might would be able to solve but didnt) will the effects of the irqpoll option remain in the system after installation even though I no longer have it in my boot parameter list?
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: how goes the installation?
<bonaldo2000> I asked the question a couple of times yesterday, but no one aswered :-(
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: it didnt work last time now im installing it again after playing halo 3
<bonaldo2000> (it should say kubuntu)
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: its at copying files...34%
<Ace2016> E_mE: thats not the best way to get to a terminal, logout and press ctrl+n or was it alt+n, something like that, its in the menu, then run sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart to get back to kde
<Ace2016> to get back to kdm and login again*
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: lol
<E_mE> Ace2016: i cant see the desktop...
<mneisen> chakie_work: Do you know why this is so?
<E_mE> Ace2016: i'm trying to get my graphics settings work.. i tryied to install ATI Accesloration and now it refuse to book into any xserver what so ever!
<chakie_work> mneisen: no, sorry. that's why i came here
<mneisen> chakie_work: I even tried on a freshly installed system (VirtualBox)?
<mneisen> chakie_work: OK, isee.
<E_mE> even went i revert back to a stable config
<Ace2016> so your xorg doesn't start? tried setting the driver to vesa?
<E_mE> ok
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: i have a list of program im gonig to install then after that i want to install compiz fusion then after that i want to drink some koolaid (keep in mind im not black)
<LiL-JoN> Ace2016: vesa always works
<ScorpKing> haha
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: most of all i want to make sure there are no problems cause if there is im going to BUST out my old feisty and BAM problem fixed lol
<Ace2016> yup thats why i suggested it
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: do you know a page that shows the ati cards that are gonig to work?
 * LiL-JoN Copying Files... 61%
<E_mE> ive used vesa now and i'm getting: Requested Entity already in use!
<helloyo> hey guys, anyone having issues with kopete? no issues in the RC, but it crashes every time i try to log in
<LiL-JoN> helloyo: yeah alot of people are having that problem
<LiL-JoN> helloyo: theres a fix out there
<sd32> this is the first time i've ever seen a op in here
<LiL-JoN> sd32: whose the op?
<E_mE> works now that ive taken dual monitors off
<pag> helloyo, fix available: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29
<sd32> dont know
<Ace2016> Riddell:
<Ace2016> he is the op
<E_mE> Ace2016: how can i revoke back to standard graphic settings?
<helloyo> LiL-JoN, pag: thank you
<doe> herroo
<Ace2016> well vesa was the standard failsafe kind of dirver, you could reconfigure your xserver by doing  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  but not sure if that would make it better or worse
<LiL-JoN> Ace2016: it will make it better
<E_mE> that didnt work for me
<chx> So. The KDE powermanager applet does notchange the brightness of my LCD panel. How could I debug this?
<Road_kill> How can I get Kubuntu to start using my Windows button (super) key?!
<LiL-JoN> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ScorpKing_> can someone kick SkorpKing so i can get my nick back? plz...
<E_mE> LiL-JoN: i used that earlier and won't boot at all.. i think my gflrx drivers are buggered
<Ace2016> chx: same here, i had to upgrade my kernel in debian so i'm going to do the same now
<pag> !register | ScorpKing_
<ubotu> ScorpKing_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<LiL-JoN> Road_kill: thats like teaching a dog to ice skate
<posingaspopular> ScorpKing_: /msg nickserv ghost (nick) nickpassword
<Road_kill> ........
<Ace2016> when i upgraded the kernel i got the function buttons to work, so at least i could use the buttons
<l3dx> After a failed upgrade, and a reboot. xorg is dead
<l3dx> is there a way to do a rollback from the upgrade?
 * LiL-JoN Scanning the mirror... 82%
<ScorpKing_> hehe. konversation did something and now it's full of $#$^ . brb
<noaxess_kubuntu> anybody know information about the newest 300mbps wlan card driver for linux?
<noaxess_kubuntu> 801.11n?
<noaxess_kubuntu> o where is a hardware list for latest kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> that's better. :D
<felix_e> riddell: kde-stable and kde-latest still point to 3.5.7
<Road_kill> Lil-jon: so its not possible?
<LiL-JoN> Road_kill: i think it is im not sure if its easy tho :[
<Road_kill> :(
<posingaspopular> Road_kill: what are you trying to do
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: hey are you the ScorpKingi was talking to earlier?
<ScorpKing> yes
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: i lub you?
<ScorpKing> konversation has gone mad
<Road_kill> posingapopular: compiz uses alot of the "super" button, so i was hoping to get it to be detected
<ScorpKing> ;D
 * LiL-JoN wants taco bell yumm yumm
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: 94%
<LiL-JoN> configuring hardware
<ScorpKing> nice :D
<mike> ok nn temp monitoring,,hmm
<mike> no^^
<ScorpKing> i'm trying to update the packages on 7.04 but you guys got the servers so busy i keep on getting lag and very slow connection. :(
<Road_kill> change your respository
<Road_kill> i changed mine, thats how i was able to upgrade to gutsy
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: im done installing it
<LiL-JoN> how do i privet message somebody
<pag> LiL-JoN, ie. /msg nick Hello!
<posingaspopular>  do /msg
<chx> generic question. how do i backlist / enforce modules ?
<chx> kernel modules, that is.
 * LiL-JoN finished installing gutsy hope all goes well on reboot
<wilson> if someone here is running kubuntu 7.10 can you tell me what happens when you go to k -> system settings -> regional & language -> install new language
<wilson> does it just load up adept ?
<LiL-JoN> ill telly ou
<l3dx> I've no other choice than using vista for at least until monday if anyone can't give me a way to undo the upgrade, or tell me how to start the upgrade "all over" form terminal. Can you live with that?! :P
<wilson> because i removed it from mine and when i go to do that it says kdesudo could not be found ... but kdesudo is installed fine
<LiL-JoN> wilson: its kdesu
<flaccid> wilson, #ubuntu+1
<posingaspopular> wilson: yea it works just fine.
<LiL-JoN> flaccid: this is the channel for gutsy
<wilson> ok weird, it's working now
<wilson> it wasn't before, must have been the reboot
<flaccid> it is?
<flaccid> did it get released now?
<LiL-JoN>  flaccidyeah its official now
<prasanth> I am getting an error while doing version upgrade  from  gutsy beta (It says system is up tod ate, but Adept manager still shows Version upgrade :-)
<flaccid> oh sorry my bad
<wilson> is anyone having issues with ksystemlog being unstable ?
<WaltzingAlong> prasanth: that is a known issue
<flaccid> i'm way behind...
<E_mE> my OpenGL is still sying Mesa Project!! how can i get ATI working in Gutsy?
<flaccid> E_mE, its on the forums
<flaccid> and/or the wiki
<prasanth> WaltzingAlong: Is there a way to fix it?
<E_mE> flaccid: i tried the forum way.. still didnt work
<E_mE> flaccid: i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<flaccid> yeah it can be a real pain E_mE . sometimes im unsuccessful too. maybe #ati can help
 * ScorpKing is away for now...
<flaccid> E_mE, there are several threads on the forum with your particular problem and how to solve it
<E_mE> thanx flaccid
<flaccid> and yeah you might have to try a few things to get it to work
<flaccid> as in a few dif threads coz there are at least 3 on it
<WaltzingAlong> prasanth: not yet that i know of
<E_mE> flaccid: another problem i had was the mouse cursor curropted on the second monitor ... any ideas or links?
<WaltzingAlong> prasanth: just do not click to upgrade to next release as you know you have gutsy (7.10) and 8.04 is far away yet
<rand_acs> damn cd's update script doesn't work...
<prasanth> WaltzingAlong: thanks :-)
<WaltzingAlong> rand_acs: the alternate-cd ?
<rand_acs> yeah
<rand_acs> 64
<WaltzingAlong> rand_acs: how far do you get?
<flaccid> E_mE, i reckon see how you go once you fix the fglrx stuff. its possible its related. i aint herad about that problem on ati sorry
<rand_acs> doesn't even start
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: hey
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: that had to be the easiest upgrade ive done EVER
<rand_acs> WaltzingAlong: running the script with the run dialog gives no feedback, but running it from the live disk(with the execute shell scripts) gives one output line saying something like, "can't find /gutsy"
<E_mE> flaccid: its fixed... but its using MESA GL
<flaccid> thats not fixed..
<rand_acs> WaltzingAlong: MD5 checks out
<flaccid> you want it to say ati technologies
<E_mE> ok...
 * ScorpKing is back...
<flaccid> mesa is software rendering of glx
<WaltzingAlong> rand_acs: did you get the dvd? otherwise update from cd is possible with the alternate not the desktop (live) cd
<E_mE> flaccid: will the same process i use in feisty work in gutsy?
<flaccid> you want the hardware on the v card to do that
<posingaspopular> does anyone know when the gusty docs are going to be out? because kubuntu.org/documentation.php is missing both gutsy and feisty docs
<flaccid> E_mE, most likely
<rand_acs> WaltzingAlong: nope, the standard, 693Mb alternate cd
 * E_mE tries it out for the second time
<flaccid> posingaspopular, they canned that a long time ago unfortunately. i don't think there will be any
<flaccid> at least not desktop guide
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: so it's working?
<rand_acs> WaltzingAlong: should it give some extra update option on startup?
<posingaspopular> flaccid: ah yea, you're right. they stopped desktop guide. i remember being told that on the doc-team mailing list.
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: hell yeah its so fast omg i love it
<flaccid> i offered to fix, but the doc team are closed minded and ignorant and only want a topic based system ie. wiki plus in kde
<posingaspopular> thanks
<flaccid> posingaspopular, yeah i argued with them on that list about that
<posingaspopular> nah i agree
<posingaspopular> there SHOULD be a desktop guide
<flaccid> if there was a definitive guide it would solve many problems, but they prefer duplication, redundancy, unofficial, untested documentation...
<flaccid> and they won't budge on it. one day i might make my own guide but yeah
<WaltzingAlong> rand_acs: the bottom of the http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading page tells how to upgrade from the alternate cd
<posingaspopular> flaccid: yea i joined the doc team to try and fix that sort of stuff, but it doesn't seem to be that I can do anything
<posingaspopular> so im going to see what happens during hardy
<flaccid> lol you did the same thing as me pretty much. its not that democratic when you just have certain people say no and thats it...
<flaccid> posingaspopular, um nothing will happen lol
<posingaspopular> flaccid: i know some of big doc people though, we have lunch and stuff. and i'll see what happens
<flaccid> like who, nixternal?
<posingaspopular> flaccid: if you want to do a kubuntu desktop guide, like they used to have,i'll hep out
<posingaspopular> ding ding ding. we hang out once a month or two
<LiL-JoN> anybody wanna help a newbie get up and running
<posingaspopular> and i had lunch with j-jesse once too
<posingaspopular> LiL-JoN: shot
<posingaspopular> shoot
<flaccid> posingaspopular, thats what i proposed, he just said it was wrong and not a good idea basically. maybe you can talk some sense into him
<mneisen> chakie_work: Still interested in the solution?
<posingaspopular> i'll kick him in the head on sunday
<posingaspopular> he's very opiniated
<flaccid> 'we are moving to a topic based system' that um err nobody really knows about and is offline um so err
<flaccid> yeah he doesn't fit into the open source model imho ah well
<posingaspopular> (he's a republican if you cant tell)
<LiL-JoN> posingaspopular: ill try donig it myself then if it doesnt work ill ask here for help
<flaccid> not everyone is a yank you know..
<posingaspopular> sure im up all night
<flaccid> oh thats right, yanks think the world is the US... :p
<posingaspopular> flaccid: yea that is more dev oriented. which the kubuntu guys fit into
<posingaspopular> and CLI and stuff like that
<flaccid> i wanted something like the freebsd handbook that covers all and is written in an appropriate style
<flaccid> having no manual for something is ridiculous imho
<posingaspopular> flaccid: yea i agree
<posingaspopular> like Xubuntu didn't have ANY docs until feisty
<flaccid> excellent :)
<posingaspopular> i helped a bit with that too
<posingaspopular> reading for grammar etc.
<posingaspopular> it's ridicolous
<Road_kill> hmm.... did anyone else's keyboard volume controls stop working in Gutsy?
<Road_kill> it is detected, but it doesn't change the volume.
<flaccid> yeah and in terms of kubuntu, its pretty bleak.... i offered it to the doc team, just like you and now thats why it doesn't exist because they said no
<posingaspopular> Road_kill: yea i saw that bug reported elsewhere
<Road_kill> awwwwww boourns
<posingaspopular> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<posingaspopular> !docs
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<flaccid> i hate hearing things like that
<flaccid> not even a kubuntu specific entry for doco with ubotu..
<misha> hello
<posingaspopular> see even those docs are 7.04
<misha> I need some help ugrading to gutsy
<flaccid> yeah its a joke..
<posingaspopular> misha: gnome or kde?
<misha> kde
<flaccid> commercial distro my ass :)
<E_mE> how do you perform a kernel update?
<misha> i ran the upload tool last night, and when I woke up it seems it just crashed
<flaccid> E_mE, via adept or apt-get
<misha> (I left it while it was downloading packages)
<E_mE> flaccid: it says i have to "You have to recompile the kernel module after each kernel update"
<flaccid> what says that?
<misha> now i can see that all the packages have been downloaded, but not installed
<flaccid> in respect to which kernel module?
<E_mE> flaccid: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<misha> and when I run the update tool, it just crashes
<E_mE> flaccid: about 3/4 way down
<flaccid> oh thats 3rd party guide...
<Road_kill> that was a strange crash :S
 * flaccid goes to look
<misha> can I continue the upgrade myself (from the console)
<posingaspopular> misha: sudo dpkg --config -a
<flaccid> which mod are you talking about. if its nvidia then yeah
<posingaspopular> that should get all the packages in line
<E_mE> flaccid: ati
<flaccid> kernel mods are compiled against the kernel version, so when you update the kernel, you need to recompile the mod
<flaccid> well yeah you reinstall as its kernel based driver (blob)
<E_mE> how just reboot ?!?!?!
<flaccid> sudo reboot
<misha> posingaspopular: that command reports errors
<flaccid> or goto the menu
<E_mE> thanx
<flaccid> thats if you were asking how to reboot
<posingaspopular> ah, thats why i got so many errors earlier
<E_mE> no recompiling kernel
<E_mE> it doesnt have a command how to do it though :/
<flaccid> you don't need to recompile the kernel
<flaccid> only the mod which comes from the restricted driver
<misha> can i do a dist-upgrade from the console? will that help?
<E_mE> flaccid: im confused if i need to do anything here! or just carry on with what the guide says
<posingaspopular> misha: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<E_mE> im going ahead and rebooting as it says
<flaccid> E_mE, just do what the guide says.. it has the instructions. you are talking about compiling the module, not the kernel itself... this is done using module-assistant
<jon_> can somebody help me make a nick name defualt in konversation
<posingaspopular> you might want to apt-get upgrade before you dist-upgrade though. those two commands handle dependencies differently, iirc
<Road_kill> what is the best audio device for KDE?
<E_mE> flaccid: i apprisate your pasients :) thank you
<flaccid> np y0
<Road_kill> cause i get alot of "xine parameters" are busy
<Road_kill> even though no music is playing
<misha> posingaspopular: thanks
<posingaspopular> Road_kill: amarok
<rand_acs> btw, the cd's script bugs out on me
<misha> does anyone know how the upgrade tool works tho?
<Road_kill> um..... weird ass logging out happening
<Road_kill> out of no where, i get loggedo ut
<Road_kill> booo
<flaccid> hmmm i guess gutsy looks like another buggy production release, as usual
<rand_acs> it's complaining about DistUpgradeViewGtk and DistUpgradeViewKDE not found
<flaccid> dang
<Road_kill> hmm should have stayed with Fiesty
<Road_kill> anyone else's KDE sluggish?
<rand_acs> this is when I go: "sudo sh /cdrom/cdromupdate", the instructions on the update page just does nothing, I assume it's giving the same error
<jon_> Road_kill: not at all mine is super quick no lag at all
<Road_kill> hmm
<Road_kill> maybe it is the XGL server that boots up initially
<jon_> Road_kill: even when i drag windows it doesnt leave a trail like in feisty
<rand_acs> I might do a reinstall, I've played around with this thing probably a little to much ;p
<Road_kill> hmm
<Road_kill> maybe it is just my comparison to compiz
<Road_kill> which uses hardware acceleration
<jon_> anybody want to help me install compiz fusion in a sec
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled) by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<jon_> WaltzingAlong: what would i do without you
<Road_kill> jon_: I dunno whether it is worth it
<E_mE> flaccid: im getting error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared obhject file: no such file or directory?!?
<Road_kill> I currently tried it out
<RytmenPinnen> is the ugrading tool supposed to take long to dl?
<WaltzingAlong> RytmenPinnen: probably lots of files and the dist was just released so servers are likely busy
<flaccid> E_mE, thats common/related as well. check forums/google. it could just be a missing symlink, i can't remember exactly
<Road_kill> Rytmen: change the server you are using
<RytmenPinnen> I'm on a finnish mirror atm
<Road_kill> oh
<Road_kill> then i dunno
<E_mE> flaccid: also ATI driver is leaving traces around the screen :S
<Road_kill> does anyone else have the "version upgrade" constantly in their adept manager?
<Road_kill> actually brb
<WaltzingAlong> road_kill: known issue
<Road_kill> ok sweet, finally everything is as it is suppose to be.
<Road_kill> silly compiz-fusion
<Road_kill> got to wait until it is more stable
<E_mE> flaccid: fixed... thank you for ALL your help :)
<LiL-JoN> anybody know how to mount a harddrive?
<flaccid> E_mE, oh great. no worries mate
<WaltzingAlong> road_kill: known issue
<flaccid> !fstab | LiL-JoN
<LiL-JoN> flaccid: nothing popped up lol
<Road_kill> Walt: Yup, figured it out hte hardway.
<WaltzingAlong> Road_kill: i am not sure how stable compiz-fusion will be with kde as focus is on kde4 which will include these types of effects
<LiL-JoN> i have to edit the fstab file?
<Road_kill> Walt: Sweet, I can't wait for KDE4
<LiL-JoN> anybody know this problem
<flaccid> damg
<flaccid> its on the wiki
<LiL-JoN> i right click on my hardrive to mount it and i get the error hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<flaccid> oh not good
<flaccid> check if nouser is in the options for that partition in fstab
<WaltzingAlong> LiL-JoN: have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-425085.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<gerry_> salve a tutti
<WaltzingAlong> gerry_: buongiorno
<iMann> (same here) http://ubuntu.etherkiller.de/ (Located in Munich, IPv6 and IPv4 connectivity)
<gerry_> ciao
<gerry_> ho una domanda da fare a qualcuno che abbia il tempo di rispondermi ...
<gerry_> in primo luogo sono nel posto giusto? cioè qui posso fare domande o no? non uso irc quindi non lo so...
<Road_kill> how do you use strigi?
<LiL-JoN> flaccid: what?
<LiL-JoN> flaccid: what in fstab
<WaltzingAlong> gerry_: /join #kubuntu-it per italiano
<gerry_> what is strigi?
<WaltzingAlong> !info strigi
<WaltzingAlong> desktop search in kubuntu 7.10 is through strigi
<Road_kill> !info strigi
<Road_kill> i know that
<Road_kill> but how do i use it
<flaccid> have they fixed that yet, coz i've never had it working in dev release
<gerry_> ok grazie mille
<LiL-JoN> wheres fstab located?
<flaccid> /etc
<WaltzingAlong> LiL-JoN: /etc/fstab
<posingaspopular> at /etc/fstab ;p
<WaltzingAlong> Road_kill: should be in the tray next to the clock on the panel. just click there, type something
<LiL-JoN> ugh i always get this WHY? http://pastebin.com/m22564167
<Road_kill> Walt: No tray over here
<LiL-JoN> but it does open in kate
<flaccid> LiL-JoN, change the ownership of the files in question to root
<flaccid> but i'm thinking that you can't run kdesu from cli
<flaccid> not sure why
<LiL-JoN> flaccid: how can i make it so i own every file
<flaccid> you might have to do sudo kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<WaltzingAlong> LiL-JoN: not desired
<LiL-JoN> ill try that
<wilson> sudo -s
<wilson> then you're the super user
<QwertyM> How do I get AVI/MPG/WMV previews appear in Dolphin instead of just kaffeine icons :\
<WaltzingAlong> LiL-JoN: otherwise sudo chown jon:jon *.* -R but do not do it
<flaccid> LiL-JoN, using chown, but you don't wanna do that. your system will not work.
<LiL-JoN> sudo: /etc/fstab: command not found
<wilson> yeah you dont have to own the files, just change into the superuser with sudo -s
<WaltzingAlong> LiL-JoN: need a program to edit it like vim or kate
<LiL-JoN> ok
<wilson> nano is easy for a new user
<LiL-JoN> i still go those errors
<LiL-JoN> got*
<wilson> or yeah, kate
<jovans> can everybody help me to get my microphone works on gutsy
<flaccid> maybe its sudo "kdesu kate /etc/fstab" . but im not sure why its doing that. try going to alt + f2 and running kdesu kate /etc/fstab and make sure that root pass is set
<se7en^Of^9> LiL-JoN: try sudo nano /etc/fstab
<flaccid> i think he wants gui text editor like kate
<flaccid> LiL-JoN, is this gutsy ?
<LiL-JoN> flaccid: yes
<LiL-JoN> flaccid: but i got these errors in 7.04 too
<se7en^Of^9> well ..........
<flaccid> that could be the problem because i've never had that problem before doing that
<flaccid> LiL-JoN, was it same install but
<flaccid> you generally get those problems trying sudo with a gui program
 * Jucato tries to scroll up to see the conversation
<harald> anybody know how to solve the kinit can not find an image to resume problem at boot? it drops me in shell (after which startx works but that still is annoying :P )
<flaccid> not kdesu with a gui program from cli
<Jucato> oh...
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: can you help me with mounting problems
<WaltzingAlong> LiL-JoN: kdesu to launch a gui program; sudo to launch a cli program    (both to obtain superuser-like rights)
<Jucato> I can try... (although I doubt it.. :() )
<chx> Kopete crashes when logging in to MSN with Gutsy. Anyone seen that too?
<Jucato> known bug, fix is on the way
<WaltzingAlong> chx: yeah that has been addressed
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy? already addressed; check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500 and toward the bottom are downloads (the updates will be available in the normal repositories when they have been thawed)
<Jucato> thawed... hahah! I like that
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: what can i put insides my fstab to make it mount my harddrive
<Jucato> !fstab
<WaltzingAlong> sure from frozen to ... unfrozen?
<Jucato> is the bot not responsive?
<Jucato> !ping
<WaltzingAlong> think she is on break
<chx> great. How can I enforce some kernel modules ? I need pcc_acpi and iwl3945 loaded, ipw3945 and video not loaded.
<Jucato> !ping
<Jucato> ubotwo: ping
<LiL-JoN> anyways Jucato my harddrives in /dev/hdc1 how can i edit my fstab and add that in there
<ubotwo> pong
<Jucato> !fstab
<ubotwo> pong
<ubotu> LiL-JoN: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ubotwo> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Jucato> rawr! silly bots
<Jucato> ubotwo: part #kubuntu
<Jucato> LiL-JoN: if you want a GUI way to do it, you can also use System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Disks & Filesystem
<flaccid> did you check the nouser option...
<flaccid> or add user option
<LiL-JoN> idk what you mean by that im noobie
<ubotu> Package strigi does not exist in gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> chx: /etc/modules
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ubotu> pong
<flaccid> shows on the help page for fstab
<chx> WaltzingAlong: nice. and where can i ask kernel not to load ipw3945 and video?
<chx> ah!
<WaltzingAlong> chx: just add the module names to that list
<chx>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<chx> is it?
<WaltzingAlong> chx: blacklist should not load them, right
<chx> good.
<chx> I have no idea why my kernel loves the old 3945 wifi module but I do not love that... iwl is cooool.
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: i did it the gui way and it worked perfect
<rewolf> woohoo gutsy ftw
<chx> I am so far not impressed with gutsy but we shall see what the next reboot brings...
<WaltzingAlong> chx: alright
<chx> not being able to set brightness is a huge blow and -- i guess htis is related -- after suspend the brigthness is at absolute minimum
<chx> also, s2ram is... gone.
<chx> just like that.
<chx>  dpkg -L uswsusp|grep s2
<chx> show s2disk and s2both
<chx> where is s2ram??
<chx> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=s2ram&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<chx> nowhere?????
<chx> why it has been removed...?
<LiL-JoN> why do i have broken dependencies
<WaltzingAlong> !info s2ram
<ubotu> Package s2ram does not exist in gutsy
<LiL-JoN> !info death
<ubotu> Package death does not exist in gutsy
<LiL-JoN> !info cancer
<ubotu> Package cancer does not exist in gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> chx: using fglrx or nvidia? i would guess that is to be expected
<LiL-JoN> atleast we know it doesnt have cancer
<chx> WaltzingAlong: no. Using i945GM.
<chx> WaltzingAlong: I am running a Panasonic laptop (see above my need for pcc_acpi :) )
<WaltzingAlong> :d
<chx> seems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uswsusp/+bug/134238 it is gone.
<mike> Synaptic works better than add/remove :)
<Jucato> have you tried Adept Manager?
<yogi> Moin zu sammen :)
<LiL-JoN> how do i install flash?
<posingaspopular> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Jucato> LiL-JoN: you on Gutsy?
<E_mE> has anyone encountered the problem with ATI and mouse cursor leaving trails on the screen??
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> LiL-JoN: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<LiL-JoN> ok
<Jucato> that should take care of flash, java, mp3, etc
<LiL-JoN> in adept?
<Jucato> hi posingaspopular!
<posingaspopular> hey Jucato
<LiL-JoN> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<posingaspopular> what are you doing
<Jucato> adept or apt-get
<WaltzingAlong> aptitude!
<Jucato> trying to wake my brain up :)
<mike> apt-get works well
<RytmenPinnen> is it best to upgrade fomr the main servers? cause I just got an error: Failed to fetch http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/dists/feisty-seveas/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'mirror3.ubuntu.com'
<posingaspopular> Jucato: im trying to shut my down. ie been up for .... 18 hours now.ive been doing calc 2 hw and trying to summarize Free Culture by Lawrence Lessig all day. and messing with Gutsy
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> lots of stuff...
<posingaspopular> yup, being busy busy
<posingaspopular> you know how that is though
<Jucato> busy as a mouse :)
<LiL-JoN> how long does the install usually take cause i pressed y and its not doing anything
<Jucato> er.. wait.. that's freddy :)
<posingaspopular> yea him too
<Jucato> (the mouse part... speedy gonzales...)
<posingaspopular> but i work and am trying to film a part for a skate video
<posingaspopular> Jucato: that photo is hilarious! i have no idea where it came from either. Freddy thought I gave it to nixternal and he was po'ed for like 4 hours
<Jucato> hehehe :)
<LiL-JoN> what picture
<LiL-JoN> i wanna see
<Jucato> tsk tsk... it's a secret :P
<posingaspopular> LiL-JoN: h/o i'll pull it up
<LiL-JoN> posingaspopular: thanks
<Jucato> it's still on nixternal's blog I think
<posingaspopular> oh yea, you're right Jucato
<posingaspopular> it's only for the super secret devs ;o
<LiL-JoN> im not one of those lol
<posingaspopular> http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.09.23/speedy-gonzales/
<posingaspopular> yea neither is Jucato
<posingaspopular> he's posing
<WaltzingAlong> RytmenPinnen: the upgrade tool (described in the upgrade instructions) should take care of it
<Jucato> as popular hahaha
<LiL-JoN> hahaha
<mike> What libs I need to play dvd's?
<posingaspopular> LiL-JoN: thats my brother
<Jucato> !dvd | mike
<Jucato> rawr!! c'mon ubotu! dont fail me now!
<LiL-JoN> posingaspopular: thats hilarious lol
<mike> lol
<LiL-JoN> !dvd
<LiL-JoN> !ping
<mike> ! mp3
<RytmenPinnen> it crashed during "preparing the upgrade" I've switched to the main servers now and trying again
<mike> !mp3
<posingaspopular> Jucato: there was a post on the planet a while back, a month or two i think. it was an app or script that a guy wrote for bills and sharing rent and stuff with his roomate. you know what im talking about?
<Jucato> mike: it's lagging
<mike> ok
<Jucato> mike: <ubotwo> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<RytmenPinnen> yay, 196bps :P
<LiL-JoN> RytmenPinnen: it started downloading
<Jucato> posingaspopular: I'm not sure...
<RytmenPinnen> goody, it passed the first part, lets so how it goes now
<posingaspopular> i thought it might be the deb package of the day, but it asn't
<Jucato> posingaspopular: BillReminder?
<kuil> hi all.. I have some problems starting qt-designer using version 7.10..  it complains about: X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<kuil> anybody else here experienced this?
<posingaspopular> yea that sounds about right
<LiL-JoN> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ck8bM97Hh3I i gotta learn how to do this
<RytmenPinnen> crapps, same error :(
<RytmenPinnen> failed to fetch a bunch of sourves
<kuil> RytmenPinnen: was that for me?
<RytmenPinnen> nope
<kuil> k.. sorry
<RytmenPinnen> I'm having trouble updating :)
<posingaspopular> OgMacel
<kuil> ah..
<LiL-JoN> !hi | all
<kuil> updating isn't a problem here... but starting some programs is...
<LiL-JoN> !hi
<kuil> well.. first a break... maybe later
<kuil> thx
<nexano> hi, ive been trying for quite some time now, googled, read the forums etc, i just cant get my geforce 7800 card to work, as soon as i install the drivers for it and reboot, the screen goes black at xserver login
<LiL-JoN> does ubotu work anymore
<nexano> anyone got any suggestions on what to do?
<Jucato> !ping
<Jucato> hm...
<l3dx> I just did a "apt-get dist-upgrade" after a failed "normal" upgrade..but now I'm not able to get into X..could anyone please tell me how to get nvidia drivers up and running again? This is irssi in console :\
<Jucato> ubotwo: ping
<Jucato> rawr!!
<LiL-JoN> nexano: i have a idea to help yoiu
<nexano> LiL-JoN: please be my savior ;(
<ubuntu_> Jucato: be strong! you have to help them all :)
<WaltzingAlong> nexano: then drop to a vterminal with ctrl+alt+f1, log in, check the X log file with   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log    scroll, look for (EE) errors
<ubotwo> pong
<ubotwo> pong
<Jucato> oh thre
<nexano> WaltzingAlong: well im on a fresh install of kubuntu now so its pretty clean :p
<LiL-JoN> nexano: write this command down and go into recovery mode and run it "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" then when you get to the drivers screen pick "vesa"
<Jucato> LiL-JoN, nexano: or you can use "nv"
<Phlosten> anyone else having crash issues with kopete?
<nexano> LiL-JoN: ive tried that, same problem still
<nexano> Jucato: nv doesnt work either :/
<Jucato> Phlosten: <WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy? already addressed; check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500 and toward the bottom are downloads (the updates will be available in the normal repositories when they have been thawed)
<LiL-JoN> dang im assuming you have 2 boxes
<Jucato> nexano: ok in that case, "vesa"
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<Phlosten> Jucato: cheers
<nexano> got a laptop and normal one LiL-JoN yeah
<nexano> Jucato: sure vesa works, but i kinda wanted to actually be able to use my video card properly :/
<Jucato> yeah at least now you can browse and search for the answer right? :)
<LiL-JoN> nexano: once you use vesa we can help you further
<nexano> Jucato: like ive been doing the past few hours yeah :P
<nexano> this is a last resort
<posingaspopular> Jucato: someone's busy ;p i need to kick the tooth fairy in the head. night
<Jucato> g'night posingaspopular!
<Jucato> nexano: I'm not sure why "nv" wouldn't work though
<LiL-JoN> !bye
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Jucato> it's the free nvidia driver
<idefixx> I just updated and now when i run midnight commander (and other curses like stuff) in konsole its just sluggish. what is that?
<posingaspopular> i'll try to come into the chands more for the next month or two until open week and all the bugs/ help gets sorted
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: the ati driver didnt work for me
<nexano> LiL-JoN: im on vesa right now, havent installed the nvidia drivers yet
<posingaspopular> holler at cha boy LiL-JoN
<idefixx> oh and when I enable the beryl window manager it goes away...
<LiL-JoN> nexano: install restrice drivers
<Jucato> nexano: when you installed the nvidia drivers (nvidia-glx-new?) did you also install linux-restricted-modules-generic?
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i auto-start compiz every time i boot ?
<Jucato> nexano: if you're on gutsy btw, you can just use the Restricted Drivers manager
<nexano> Jucato: i didnt install linux-restricted-modules-generic no
<Jucato> that would be the problem
<Jucato> (although I can't still understand why"nv" wouldn't work)
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: the free ati drivers didnt work for me
<idefixx> ... alright. how do i disable xgl again?
<Jucato> LiL-JoN: yeah. but that's ATI. no surprise there :P
<LiL-JoN> nexano: run "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic"
<nexano> Jucato: im on gutsy aye, but restricted drivers also gave me the black screen
<LiL-JoN> !hi | ScorpKing
<ubotwo> ScorpKing: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ScorpKing> hiya!
<LiL-JoN> lol
<LiL-JoN> nexano: try them again
<nexano> linux-restricted-modules-generic is already the newest version.
<Jucato> hm...
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: have any idea what his problem is
<Jucato> nexano: which nvidia package did you install?
<nexano> none right now
<nexano> but ive tried the restrocted, nvidia-glx-new and envy
<Jucato> so you haven't tested yet? :)
<Hamra> i think the best way to install nvidia drivers is to install "envy" and let envy do the rest of the work
<posingaspopular> gah! bug! must... squash
<Jucato> well you need nvidia-glx + linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Jucato> !envy
<ubotwo> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<nexano> havent tested what? :p
<nexano> kinda got lost in the wall of text
<Jucato> nexano: tested using nvidia-glx (or nvidia-glx-new) but making sure the linux-restricted-modules-generic is installed
<nexano> well my terminal says linux-restricted-modules-generic is installed
<nexano> newest version
<WaltzingAlong> best to avoid !envy and !automatix. it may work for you but it may not and when not, support is not provided here
<WaltzingAlong> (for envy or automatix)
<zorglu_> q. is there a way to prevent the logout popup window from having the 'weird fading effect' in the background ?
<chx> so . i rebooted, and brightness control still does not work. how could I debug this?
<Jucato> nexano: ok, so now try to install nvidia-glx (or nvidia-glx-new, depending on your card)
<nexano> allright sec
<Jucato> zorglu_: yes. can you hold on while I get the link
<zorglu_> Jucato: thanks.
<zorglu_> Jucato: keep the strengh :) my admiration to you in this release week :)
<nexano> Jucato: 7800 = new?
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> nexano: check the list ^^^
<Jucato> zorglu_: thanks
<LiL-JoN> Jucato does work hard on the worst week ever
<Jucato> hahah I wasn't here yesterday much though
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: where you go?
<Jucato> stdin had to take most of the work
<ScorpKing> stupid dailup connection. :P
<LiL-JoN> dang that sucks
<idefixx> why is konsole slow like i was using a 14.4er modem and gnome-terminal works with curses interfaces?
<Jucato> zorglu_: um.. hold on for a bit more? I found the file to edit, but forgot the values to put there
<zorglu_> Jucato: ok i dont need it now. i will come back in one or 2 week :)
<zorglu_> Jucato: keep on the good work. always amazed by how helpfull you stay after all this time :)
<Jucato> rawr! I need to find it anyway
<nexano> Jucato: ok so i installed the driver
<Jucato> nexano: then run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Jucato> and take note of the filename of the backup copy it made of xorg.conf
<lokpest> hi
<nexano> allright, now what? :P
<lokpest> is there a Kubuntu.org bleeding edge KDE repro for gutsy?
<Jucato> nexano: logout and restart X. if you have problems, use vesa again
<lokpest> can only find fesity ones
<Jucato> lokpest: gutsy has KDE 3.5.8
<ubotu> mike: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lokpest> yeah
<ubotu> pong
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> all: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> ScorpKing: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<lokpest> so theres no repro yet
<Jucato> lokpest: repo for what?
<rami> i need help with updating to 7.10
<WaltzingAlong> rami: from 7.04? Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<lokpest> Jucato: like deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest feisty main but for gutsy
<Jucato> lokpest: there's no repo for KDE 3.5.8 in gutsy because it's installed by default!
<lokpest> ok :)
<Jucato> lokpest: you don't need that for gutsy
<Jucato> ok?
<lokpest> ok :)
<lokpest> but...
<Jucato> but?
<rami> trying
<lokpest> If some new KDE comes out, there will be a repro? ;)
<lokpest> :-)
<Jucato> rami: have you followed the instructions in the upgrade page?
<rami> yes
<Jucato> lokpest: *IF*... yes
<rami> full upgrade!
<Jucato> don't expect 3.5.9 any time soon
<lokpest> so btw
<Jucato> yes?
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: its going to be kde4
<rami> now, lets wait and i hope my router wont be faulty....
<Jucato> LiL-JoN: hm.. well... we'll see
<Jucato> :)
<LiL-JoN> i cant wait until it does come out
<Jucato> anything else?
<Jucato> LiL-JoN: you'll have to :)
<lokpest> the KDE contolcenter tells me a lot of stuff :) what kernel im using etc
<rami> will the KDE version of 7.04 have th same features as the GNOME version?
<lokpest> but not what release of dist?
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: lol i wanna make my kde look sexy but i dont know how
<Jucato> !changethemes | LiL-JoN
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: are you good at that
<ubotwo> LiL-JoN: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Jucato> last link ^^^
<LiL-JoN> ok
<Jucato> if you have problems, I'll be back in an hour
<Nexa|LTOP> :/
<Nexa|LTOP> still black screen
<Jucato> :(
 * Jucato has to go
 * Nexa|LTOP waves
<ubotu> LiL-JoN: To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Yammeh> !compiz
<ubotwo> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<dystopianray> what do people think of dolphin in gutsy?
<arkygeek> hi everyone :)
<arkygeek> well, i am in the process of upgrading from ff to gutsy ... on my 24" iMac... at the install part of the process now... It only took about 20 minutes to download all the packages - i was shocked...
<LiL-JoN> dystopianray: its great
<dystopianray> LiL-JoN: in what way?
<arkygeek> It looks like it is going to take about an hour to install the pkgs though
<LiL-JoN> easy to work with
<LiL-JoN> nice looking
<LiL-JoN> dystopianray: youll see when you install gutsy
<yeo_> arkygeek, you have new iMac or old white type?
<dystopianray> LiL-JoN: I have installed gutsy
<arkygeek> both - but am installing it on the 'old' one
<arkygeek> yeo_: the nvidia should be ok i think hey?
<Yammeh> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with compiz, I started it and my title bars have gone, I've ran the command from troubleshooting "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24", and I'm getting errors unrecognized options
<yeo_> yeah, nvidia provide good driver support for linux
<yeo_> why do you want to run linux...when you have osx! ;)
<arkygeek> yeo_: i am about 50% more productive in linux
<yeo_> fair enough. you dev?
<LiL-JoN> dystopianray: then what do you think of dolphin
<arkygeek> yeo_: however, when i want to work with pictures, movies, web, etc.... guess where i go :P
<yeo_> the only place
<arkygeek> yeo_: yeah, pretty green still, but yeah...
<dystopianray> LiL-JoN: I'm not sure if I like it, it's a huge change to a fundamental part of kde
<yeo_> my powerbook is broke at the moment. so im on my pc
<yeo_> i think dolphin is great
<dystopianray> dolphin doesn't have tree mode
<LiL-JoN> yeah i liked the konquerer but this is way better
<dystopianray> and dolphin doesn't support ioslaves
<yeo_> arkygeek, how good is the hardware support from ubuntu for intel macs? i know it was kinda sucky with some things on PPC
<arkygeek> yeo_: people get so confused when they see my iMac lol... i have baghira installed, kiba-dock, and beryl with an osx theme... hehe
<yeo_> heh
<arkygeek> EVERYTHING works on this machinne.  even the remote.  it was dead easy to set up
<yeo_> sweet
<yeo_> when i get an intel mac ill be running VMware fusion
<arkygeek> yeo_: i just hope Gutsy works as well... (it is my production box, so I am kinda taking a risk...)
<yeo_> hmm
<mmartin> is anyone else experiencing problems with kopete (specifically with msn)?
<yeo_> mmartin, yes. there is a fix for it
<dystopianray> mmartin: it segfaults with msn there is a fix though
<LiL-JoN> arkygeek: run the live cd and see if everything works
<mmartin> theres a fix *already*? wow they work fast
<arkygeek> LiL-JoN: heh - too late... I am mostly through the upgrade
<WaltzingAlong> mmartin: sure
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? already addressed; check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500 and toward the bottom are downloads (the updates will be available in the normal repositories when they have been thawed)
<dystopianray> mmartin: an unofficial deb from a link in a bug report
<LiL-JoN> arkygeek: sucks if it doesnt work cant you just reinstall feisty
<dystopianray> WaltzingAlong: when will they be thawed?
<mmartin> thanks :D
<WaltzingAlong> dystopianray: i do not know how long the wait is
<arkygeek> LiL-JoN: well, in theory you can set apt to allow downgrades, but I'm not so sure it is a good idea.  one question though.... is there a kernel update?
<arkygeek> i think i am 2.6.20
<yeo_> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<LiL-JoN> yes
<arkygeek> oh boy
<LiL-JoN> wait maybe not arkygeek but there was for me
<arkygeek> 2.6.20-16-generic
<arkygeek> thats me
<arkygeek> LiL-JoN: what does uname -r   give you?
<dystopianray> has anyone tried virtualbox in gutsy? apparently it has problems with the tickless kernel?
<arkygeek> lol   libsexy2 ?????  :-)   hehe
<LiL-JoN> arkygeek: 2.6.22-14-generic
<arkygeek> oh boy......
<arkygeek> LiL-JoN: kernel updates always scare me
<LiL-JoN> arkygeek: why?
<arkygeek> LiL-JoN: because they cause problems...
<stupidgirl> hi everyone, I have installed gutsy and in adept, I enabled teh universe n multiverse repos and when I go to reload, adept gets stuck on "Waiting for Headers (40%)" and doesnt move, still the same after rebooting, and changing servers etc, anyone know what might be causing this
<LiL-JoN> arkygeek: dont worry
<arkygeek> LiL-JoN: especially if you have to compile your sound drivers against the kernel source and stuff....
<arkygeek> (like i did)
<arkygeek> but, mayeb it will work
 * arkygeek remains optimistic
<WaltzingAlong> stupidgirl: lots of people still downloading?
<LiL-JoN> arkygeek: my ati card and my sound card (i forget what it is) always has problems installin but gutsy installed no problem everythign worked so you should have no prob
<stupidgirl> WaltzingAlong:  i've tried different servers n stuff, I tried a few hours ago and I'm trying again now, surely if ewere only due to lots of ppl downloading, it would just be reallly slow, not keep stalling at 40% constantly
<mmartin> well my msn now works. thanks for your help
<WaltzingAlong> stupidgirl: another route is to get on the torrent for the dvd (or alternate cd) then upgrade from the iso
<stupidgirl> WaltzingAlong: i have the gutsy cd, dowloaded it last night as soon as it came out, I'm just trying to get teh extra software stuff from repos
<WaltzingAlong> stupidgirl: oh so you are already on gutsy. seems to be timing out while grabbing off of one server
<WaltzingAlong> could be a router issue for all we know (thus far)
<stupidgirl> WaltzingAlong: yah ok I tried different servers n stuff, o wellz.
<arkygeek> is there a download tracker somewhere?  it would be interesting to know how many times gutsy has been downloaded since it was released
<robinl> Hi, how do i remove all the kubuntu settings and stuffs like applications, and then configure the media codecs in GNOME?\
<LiL-JoN> robinl: go to #ubuntu
<wilson> what are you actually trying to do robinl ?
<robinl> wilson: switching to gnome
<wilson> apt-get install gnome
<wilson> choose gnome as your session on bootup
<Yammeh> Hey, I'm having some trouble with compiz, I've rebooted my pc and now the graphical desktop won't load, how can I disable compiz through the cmd prompt?
 * wilson shrugs
<wilson> you didn't install kde4 stuff did you yammeh ?
<robinl> wilson: yeah but the menu's in gnome are filled up with KDE apps
<Yammeh> Not afaik, just a standard installation of gutsy
<Yammeh> And then I followed the directions on the link in !compiz
<randacs_> has anyone installed the nvidia kernel on a fresh install of gutsy?
<WaltzingAlong> Yammeh: how far do you get? the graphical log in manager?
<randacs_> nvidia kernal deb*
<wilson> yammeh, edit the compiz stuff out of ~/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrrc
<Yammeh> When it boots up all I see is a flashing "_", doesn't get any further, but I can use the other prompts (alt+f2 etc)
<ksivaji> is there any safe way to upgrade from feisty to guitsy
<kuil> thx/wc
<WaltzingAlong> ksivaji:
<WaltzingAlong> yes
<WaltzingAlong> upgrading kubuntu? from feisty (7.04) be sure software-properties-kde is installed (sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde) then follow the upgrade instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<zucco> hi, what is the md5sum for kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<crazy_bus> I installed a core2duo with intel g965 graphics card.  But it seems to be randomly freezing when using firefox and blender3d.  The numlock and capslock lights flash and the mouse stops moving.  Other times the screen goes back with only the mouse remaining.  ctrl+alt+F1 does nothing.  What to do?
<zucco> I didn't found anywhere
<robinl> wilson: yeah but the menu's in gnome are filled up with KDE apps
<WaltzingAlong> robinl: of course
<nicolai_> zucco: http://releases.ubuntu.com.ba/kubuntu/gutsy/MD5SUMS
<wilson> you can get rid of kde i guess by doing apt-get remove kde
<wilson> but other than that you'll have to remove each app you see on the menu
<WaltzingAlong> zucco: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/7.10/MD5SUMS
<werner> guten tag
<zucco> thank you
<robinl> wilson: hmm
<wilson> i dunno why you would but, kde has the best apps, like k3b
<WaltzingAlong> guten. wie geht's
<robinl> wilson: yeah, i guess i'll be keeping some apps
<nicolai_> zucco: I believe it should be the last of the four md5sums
<crazy_bus> will gutsy stop the core2duo and intel graphics freezing?
<robinl> i'm switching to gnome mainly because ubuntu supports it more
<_luke_> Hey - I seem to not get the option to do an in-place upgrade to Kubuntu 7.10 in adept?
<WaltzingAlong> upgrading kubuntu? from feisty (7.04) be sure software-properties-kde is installed (sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde) then follow the upgrade instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade _luke_
<_luke_> My system is completely up-to-date, but the version upgrade button doesn't appear
<WaltzingAlong> _luke_: ^^ read my post - probably need software-properties-kde
<_luke_> WaltzingAlong: thanks I'll give it a try
<DexterF> so - is upgrading to gutsy mostly smooth or have people reported unusual problems?
<WaltzingAlong> _luke_: which version do you have now? feisty (7.04)?   cat /etc/lsb-release                   also when following the instructions, be sure to use the quotes like in the instructions
<robinl> wilson: i'm switching to gnome mainly because ubuntu supports it more. I know i prefer KDE though
<robinl> it also has much better support for desktop effects
<WaltzingAlong> DexterF: two issues: need to follow instructions (completely) and instructions seem to infer that everyone has already installed software-properties-kde
<WaltzingAlong> robinl: compiz-fusion was made for gnome and less work has been focused with that on kde because kde4 will include already similar effects
<DexterF> WaltzingAlong: um, *which* instructions?Ä I intended to give adept a try
<wilson> that's cool, robinl, good luck. i know i prefer some gnome apps, like synaptic is a better package management app over adept, adept annoys me
<sam_> robinl: know how u feel...
<crazy_bus> how long should the gutsy install be on the "Scanning the mirror option"  It's been stuck on it for around 20 minutes so far
<robinl> wilson: yeah, adept crashes on me all the time, and is clumsy :P
<WaltzingAlong> DexterF: um the ones in the topic?
<WaltzingAlong> upgrading kubuntu? from feisty (7.04) be sure software-properties-kde is installed (sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde) then follow the upgrade instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<_luke_> WaltzingAlong: 7.04 - seems I didn't have "Pre-release updates" selected (I  don't think that was mentioned when I tried last night)... giving it another go now
<Assid> heya
<Assid> err
<WaltzingAlong> _luke_: in one of jriddell's pictures it shows prerelease updates is checked (and needs to be checked)
<sam_> robinl: i prefer KDE too, but am shocked how many people support Gnome.. and Ubuntu.. its almost like Kubuntu doesnt exist the way Ubuntu keep popup on the web
<Assid> whats the command thats run on start up to show the battery meter?
<crazy_bus> strange.  As soon as I posted that it started working :)
<sam_> news etc
<Assid> i got rid of it.. and now i want it back
<_luke_> WaltzingAlong: ok trying now
<wilson> i dunno why they went with dolphin, i prefer konq
<Assid> ?
<WaltzingAlong> Assid: guidance-power-manager?
<dystopianray> wilson: i also prefer konq
<robinl> sam_: yeah so i get the feeling i am kinda forced to use Ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> wilson: you can use konqueror in place of dolphin. right mouse click a folder, select open with, select konqueror and click remember this app
<wilson> yeah i know WaltzingAlong konq is really good in 7.10
<robinl> sam_: and it's getting better and better all the time, though kde 4 will be a blast i think
<wilson> it's fast, it's got tabs, it seems to be able to browse to most sites without problems
<Assid> thanks WaltzingAlong
<sam_> robinl: sad really.. and KDE is way more powerful...
<robinl> sam_: hmm, yeah
<sam_> robinl: true dat! can't wait 4 KDE4
<yeo_> konq is much improved in gutsy?
<robinl> sam_: although i know the first final release of KDE 4 isn't going to be stable
<robinl> at least, i think so
<sam_> yeo_: whats mostly improved in Konqui?
<wilson> i dunno, i havent bothered installing firefox
<Assid> WaltzingAlong: for some strange reason it doesnt go to the task bar.. its sitting on top left corner
<sam_> stability.. take time...
<sam_> robinl: ..will probably stabilize after 4.1...
<stupidgirl> how 2 uninstall things from console
<stupidgirl> and reinstall
<stupidgirl> i think adept is screwed up or somethin
<intex> I've just formatted my computer and then installed Gutsy Gibbon 7.10, and still it gives me the "Full Upgrade"-button in adept manager. Then, when updating my system, it suddenly says it's up-to-date, and cancels the update. Why is this? My system should be up-to-date, when it's the newest distro!
<yeo_> stupidgirl, sudo apt-get remove <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>
<WaltzingAlong> stupidgirl: sudo aptitude       gives an ncurses interface
<robinl> sam_: but the gnome developers are lazy to keep up with KDE 4
<stupidgirl> oook thnx yeo_
<yeo_> np
<stupidgirl> thnx WaltzingAlong
<wilson> i tried giving the kde4 stuff a go, it hanged on load up. I don't recommend it if anyone is thinking of trying it
<ksivaji> please someone tell me whether 7.10 is better than 7.04
<WaltzingAlong> stupidgirl: or sudo aptitude purge <package>    or sudo aptitude install <package>
<yeo_> a good idea would be to do include the clean command. so that the package is downloaded again and not installed from the local copy
<yeo_> so...
<yeo_> stupidgirl, sudo apt-get remove <package> && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install <package>
<stupidgirl> alrighty thanks 8-}
<yeo_> nw
<sam_> robinl: true... but look how Dell are poshing ubuntu, look at howtoforge.. and all the other sites...
<robinl> sam_: yeah, i don't get it either. but i think it's a better choice to go with ubuntu, because it's got much more support
<sam_> robinl: am tired of KDE been treated as a second rate citizen!
<WaltzingAlong> would make more sense to see ubuntuG and ubuntuK or something the like so they could all be called common base ubuntu but with different frontends
<WaltzingAlong> sam_: perhaps you could find a kde centric distro?
<randacs_> yeah KDE is so much better than Gnome
<yeo_> GNOME is for manic depressants
<sam_> robinl: makes sence for uses.. but im also a coder.. ant prefer KDE/Qt so would be sad for me to deploy ubuntu Desktop, when i develop 4 and in Kubuntu
<yeo_> QT roxx
<randacs_> indeed :D
<sam_> WaltzingAlong: will probably switch to Suse or Mandriva
<Blake812> Hi to everyone
<randacs_> best framework I've worked with
<robinl> sam_: hmm ,yeah, well, luckily i don't have that problem, as i just use my computer for normal stuff :) so it doesn't really matter what i choose, and although i prefer kde, gnome's got the most support and development, like ubuntu
<Blake812> I've a problem with Kubuntu
<sam_> yup! Qt/KDELibs r the BEST!
<Assid> man loading compiz at startup juyst makes this machine go mad
<yeo_> kde has the best apps.
<yeo_> Assid, i think thats normal...if you mean flickering screen/desktop and some pauses
<randacs_> I'm hoping installing nvidia-glx out of adept will actually work
<sam_> robinl: hey! enjoy... hopefully here from you later - after the switch.. maby a 30days with ubuntu article!
<ksivaji> Blake812 what problem ?
<Blake812> <ksivaji>How can I use my soundcard Crystal CS4236?
<robinl> sam_: wha?
<Assid> yeo_: nah..  the apps dont go to the task bar..  emerald makes things worse. some other isuse here and there
<wilson> ktorrent is great , it's best torrent app on any platform if u ask me hehe
<sam_> yeo_: true but sadly look at Evolution is more promoted that Kontact.. and i can see why...
<dystopianray> excellent it's possible to make konqueror the default file browser
<Blake812> <ksivaji> Sorry for my English, but I'm from Italy
<Assid> yeo_: maybe i should do a fresh install too
<sam_> robinl: ya.. if u do switch.. let us know hw it goes.. my hope is u'll come back.. esp.. when KDE4 comes..
<wilson> yeah, evolution is pretty good
<wilson> if sylpheed at html support i would use that over evolution
<ksivaji> Blake812  sorry
<robinl> sam_: i already switched, as i created a new user (because gnome didn't start) and moved my files there, so kde won't work now anyways
<wilson> at=had
<sam_> ive used ubuntu sometimes.. but only on Servers.. desktops i find it cripling and then later switch back to KDE
<Yammeh> wilson: that file you asked me to remove compiz from didn't exist apparently (|/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrrc)
<yeo_> Assid, i dont know. no guarantee itd fix anything. but if its no inconvenience
<dystopianray> ah I have wonderful konqueror back
<Assid> kde4 still very very buggy ?
<yeo_> i use icewm when im dev
<dystopianray> asimon_: that's right
<yeo_> and kde with compiz when im showing off/playing :)
<dystopianray> Assid: sorry that was for you, kde4 is still buggy
<dystopianray> asimon_: sorry wrong person
<wilson> [your home directory]/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrc
<Yammeh> That's what I tried, and it wasn't there apparently
<Assid> very buggy? or is it just buggy here and there
<Yammeh> It said no file or folder found
<sam_> robinl: hey! enjoy... hopefully here from you later - after the switch.. maby a 30days with ubuntu article!
<Blake812> My soundcard doesn't work with Kubuntu !!!
<letalis> im a kde man myself sam_ but right now im test driving gnome just to see if i like it :)
<wilson> ls ~/.kde/share/config/ksm*      try that
<dystopianray> Assid: try it out, i haven't used the latest beta
<ck_42> Is there a way to do the update via CLI?
<Yammeh> Well I'm in livecd at the minute, so I'll have to reboot and try, bbs
<Blake812> It's CRYSTAL CS4236 (ISA)
<sam_> letalis i must say.. some of the things are more polished in ubuntu for gnome than 4 kde.. and you'll probably like it...
<wilson> ouch, ISA ?
<RytmenPinnen> still getting errors when updating
<ScorpKing> how can i download the source of the kubuntu-artwork-usplash package?
<letalis> sam i remember the first iterations of gnome.
 * letalis shudders
<sam_> just like im also growing to like OSX ever since i got a macbook.. and what to port/clone some apps to KDE
<wilson> didn't even linus say he prefers kde over gnome =)
<letalis> honestly the biggest thing that keeps me going back to a linux desktop is konqueror.
<letalis> :)
<sam_> wilson u right!  but he also seemed to say he uses neither - dont know why?
<dystopianray> konqueror is the best part of kde
<Assid> wilson: thats cause gnome at that time was too damn buggy
<ck_42> Is there a way to do the update to GG via CLI?
<WaltzingAlong> ck_42: yes
<Assid> and he asked them to fix the bugs.. gnome guys said no bugs.. and he sent in a patch 4 hours later
<letalis> i love how i can drop a cd in the crive and it lets me rip the audio tracks straight from the disc without third party programs.
<letalis> drive
<yamal> ScorpKing: apt-get source <packagename>
<ScorpKing> ty yamal
<letalis> gnome + yakuake is livable :)
<WaltzingAlong> letalis: it only looks that way because of the way the kde devs wrote it
<momal> umm can someone tell me why... i just installed 7.10 (kubuntu) and in apt it has version upgrade button which by the looks of it attempts to install it again. I installed it from cd
<dystopianray> letalis: yeah that audiocd:/ ioslave is amazing, although I still prefer kaudiocreator
<letalis> i know
<ubuntu> hey guys
<ubuntu> I have a question how do i install automatix in kubuntu?
<letalis> its not magic but the fact it simply looks like your copying mp3's or ogg off of the disc is pretty cool
<momal> !automatix
<letalis> :)
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ubotwo> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Phlosten> does dolphin do anything that konqueror doesnt?
<letalis> i like the bookmark thing a little better in dolphin
<dystopianray> Phlosten: suck a**e
<RytmenPinnen> how annoying, pastebin doesnt work for me. Does anyone else having troble updating?
<WaltzingAlong> Phlosten: not that i know, just does it differently and less of it to simply the interface of what it does
<letalis> but thats it if konq had that, dolphin would go byebye.
<ubuntu> utopiancradle rock me you disasterful man you dystopianray
<dystopianray> i don't know what they were thinking putting dolphin as default
<ubuntu> lol
<dystopianray> it should have been made optional for people who want to try it
<ubuntu> its broken
<ubuntu> fragmented
<Phlosten> dystopianray: how did you change it back to konq?
<WaltzingAlong> dystopianray: and for people who are new to kubuntu/kde and who have not been using konqueror?
<letalis> its like going back to win3.1 file manager after playing with vistas explorer.
<ubuntu> they should use the open version of Directory Opus
<letalis> maybe not that bad
<WaltzingAlong> Phlosten: right mouse click a folder, select open with, findkonqueror, click remember this app
<letalis> but it feels crippled.
<letalis> LOL
<dystopianray> Phlosten: http://sathyasays.com/?p=23
<dystopianray> WaltzingAlong: that doesn't work very well, we want konq for non-directories as well like system:/ and media:/
<harald> anybody else have their kaffeine lock up?
<harald> meaning just showning green bar like thnigs
<RytmenPinnen> this is what im getting half way through "prepering update" http://pastebin.ca/742291
<ubuntu> SO how do i install automatix2?
<dystopianray> WaltzingAlong: konqueror is still perfectly fine as a file browser for those new to ubuntu
<dystopianray> ubuntu: you shouldn't use automatix
<ubuntu> that was pretty generic information telling me exactly NOthing
<ubuntu> ;)
<ubuntu> i am on a vm if it gets broken i' ll use a snapshot
<WaltzingAlong> Phlosten: and through file associations, find system_directory  then put konqueror to the top
<ubuntu> it cant harm me
<wilson> i like now with tabs, u can just have different dirs tabbed
<ubuntu> i am immune
<RytmenPinnen> this is what im getting half way through "prepering update" http://pastebin.ca/742291
<dystopianray> yeah tabs are excellent
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu:  visit the automatix website. automatix support not available in here
<dystopianray> and being able to mix and match all manner of konqueror tabs together in one window
<dystopianray> fish:/, smb:/, http:/, ftp:/, file:/ anything you want
<Phlosten> dystopianray: cheers
<dystopianray> dolphin is just ridiculous
<Phlosten> uneccessary
<harald> it's good for very noob users like my mother :-)
<Phlosten> yeah, i prefer not to have a 'dumbed down' computer though
<WaltzingAlong> Phlosten: some would argue there is no other way to do it
<WaltzingAlong> a meeting of the users and machine through the interface
<wilson> cyborgs !
<wilson> cool ksystemlog just crashed again
<wilson> dodgy
<Jucato> !ping
<ubotwo> pong
<Jucato> hm...
<ubuntu> WaltzingAlong: i didnt know that why so hostile its all opensource
<dystopianray> where is the strigi config/database stored?
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu: sure but quality is the difference
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu: you may try it, it may work wonders for you, it may not
<dystopianray> oh ~/.strigi
<ubuntu> add and remove programs is painfully sluggish in Kubuntu
<ubuntu> i am looking for an alternative thats all
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu: sudo aptitude
<gridl0ck> everything works better from konsole ;p
<dystopianray> is it just me or is strigi exceptionally crap?
<ubuntu> open source shares one characteristic with communism and that is bureacracy thanks for giving me some WaltzingAlong
 * WaltzingAlong ignorse
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu: ok thanks
<ubuntu> friendlyness and kindness is proprietary so it seems
<ubuntu> ;0
<dystopianray> my strigi keeps dieing
<wilhart> i lost all application in menu! and menu editor error:  kde-menu: You must specify an application-id such as 'kde-konsole.desktop'
<ubuntu> he asked for it
<ubuntu> sorry about that
<ubuntu> i am just offended by his rudeness
<wilson> i recompiled strigi from svn
<wilson> it was hogging resources
<arctanx> Good day, I'm wondering about setting a system-wide language. I installed the esperanto language packages using install new language in System Settings, but when I click on "Select System Language" I only get a variety of Englishes. KDE is in Esperanto, but nothing else is, including apps like Openoffice which are if you set them manually in their own options. Any idea how to make it go system-wide?
<dystopianray> arctanx: I don't think you can set the language in one place
<Jucato> ubuntu: if I were to tell you that I were offended by your remark about communism and bureaucracy, would that give me the excuse to give you a piece of my mind, in a channel that's not for that?
<Jucato> ubuntu: besides, he's only telling you the truth and the support policy we have for automatix
<arctanx> dystopianray: So all over the world, everything comes in English, until you go around to each program which supports it and say "No, I want you in French" or something?
<ubuntu> jucato i know i am sorry
<ubuntu> i got emotional sorry
<Jucato> hm.. where's T3...
<ubuntu> its just the way he said Jucato
<dystopianray> arctanx: you can set it 'globally' for kde and gnome
<Jucato> !automatix | ubuntu
<ubotwo> ubuntu: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ubuntu> i am used to more friendlyness i suppose
<ubuntu> i am sorry
<dystopianray> arctanx: but other apps like OO.org it seems need to be configured separately
<Jucato> ubuntu: I can't see anywhere where he was being rude to you. he in fact told you the correct place to go for help and that it's not supported here
<arctanx> dystopianray: Ah I see now. So when the KDE language is set, does that mean that KDE apps (like, say, amaroK), will pick up the language setting if they have a translation?
<dystopianray> arctanx: that's right
<arctanx> dystopianray: Got it. Thanks muchly
<humbolto> did anyone successfully try out kde4?
<humbolto> beta3?
<dystopianray> arctanx: but gnome apps won't see the kde setting and neutral apps probably won't see the setting from kde/gnome
<psycho> !ping
<ubotwo> pong
<arctanx> Makes sense.
<dystopianray> arctanx: although setting a global locale may help, i'm not sure
<dystopianray> arctanx: /etc/default/locale
<arctanx> dystopianray: Now that was one of the things which interested me, I don't seem to have one, and I can't work out how to do it. A howto I found pointed me at a package called localeconf, which seems not to exist
<Yammeh> How do I load a text file so I can edit it in konsole?
<DexterF> come to think of it I really don't know a good reason to upgrade to gutsy.... hm...
<Jucato> what the?
<dystopianray> Yammeh: what editor do you want to use?
<Dragnslcr> Jucato- it's a different address every time
<Yammeh> Well I'll be using the alt+f1 gui, so I can't use one with a graphical interface
<danijel_> asdf
<Jucato> rawr!
<dystopianray> Yammeh: do you know how to use vim?
<Yammeh> Nope
<Jucato> Yammeh: use nano
<dystopianray> Yammeh: try: nano textfile
<DexterF> Yammeh: the what?
<vlt> Hello. I found the value "MaxRequestSize" for cupsd.conf and set it to "0" (which should be default, I thought) but that doesn't help. A large print job (33 MB) causes the printer to be stopped with "Print file was not accepted (client-error-request-value-too-long)!". Any idea what the problem is here?
<Yammeh> ok, thanks
<Yammeh> Hope I can sort this damn compiz problem this time >>
<dystopianray> vlt: did you restart cups?
<vlt> dystopianray: Yes.
<wilson> i dunno why he doesn't just mount the disk from the live cd hahahaha
<arkygeek> humbolto: i tried from feisty, but couldnt get it to work.
<ubuntu> wow automatix is great :0 why isnt it supported 0;
<wilson> geez  ubuntu
<Jucato> !automatix | ubuntu
<ubotwo> ubuntu: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ubuntu> How do i install pidgin on Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> !pidgin
<ubotwo> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<dystopianray> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install pidgin ?
<DexterF> we should introduce certificates. "level -1: you can't tell a gui from a tty and haven't heard of vi, mcedit, nano or something similar. please, please, don't fsck around with something as unstable and complex as compiz."
<ubuntu> yeah thanks
<humbolto> If I would only get this to work: Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:1; xterm
<wilson> or just type pidgin into adept or synaptic or whatever
<ubuntu> dystopianray: i thought you had to add a repository for it manually in order to work
<humbolto> I am getting: AUDIT: Fri Oct 19 14:14:45 2007: 9131 Xephyr: client 1 rejected from IP 127.0.0.1
<ubuntu> thats why i asked
<dystopianray> ubuntu: err no?
<dystopianray> ubuntu: pidgin is in the standard repos
<nosrednaekim> humbolto: that looks right.....
<Jucato> ubuntu: if you're on gutsy you don't need a special repo
<ubuntu> wow iLinux :O
<wilson> kubuntu installed with a repo setup  already for me
<francesco_> ciao
<francesco_> !it
<ubotwo> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nosrednaekim> I think ubuntu is a troll......
<ubuntu> automatix2 has iLinux can i install iLinux through add & remove also?
<humbolto> nosrednaekim: but does not work
<shadowhywind> take it the servers are stil being over-worked?
<nosrednaekim> humbolto: try changing the "1" to "2" in both places
<danijel_> franesco sei italiano
<wilson> i dunno how many times you have to be told about automatix hehe
<ubuntu> thats not very Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious from you nosrednaekim
<humbolto> nosrednaekim: did that already
<humbolto> connection to "localhost:2.0" refused by server
<nosrednaekim> humbolto: do you have a firewall setup?
<Jucato> ubuntu: you can try searching in Adept Manager for ilinux. if it's there, then it's there. if it's not and automatix has it, it means it's not officially supported
<wilhart> hello my friends, all my menu has been cleared, how do i redo them?
<wilson> xhost local:root
<wilhart> menu editor doesnt work
<Jucato> wilhart: what do you mean cleared?
<nosrednaekim> wilhart: eh? your whole KDE menu has nothing in it?
<ubuntu> iLinux is like iLife from Apple but then for linux thats kewl :)
<ubuntu> and its free
<ubuntu> and open source :)
<ubuntu> is there a way i can download and install software from softpedia through apt-get ?
<Jucato> only if softpedia offers a repository for apt
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> how do i manually install something in Kubuntu than?
<Jucato> !software | ubuntu
<ubotwo> ubuntu: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ubuntu> ty
<ubotu> pong
<ubotu> ubuntu: Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<Jucato> haha late again :)
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubotu> ubuntu: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<shadowhywind> looks like the bot is also over-worked
<Jucato> definitely
<Jucato> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ubotwo> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<nosrednaekim> wow... he is LAGGY!
<Azzco> nosrednaekim: Do you ever sleep? o.O
<nosrednaekim> Azzco: just did for 8 hours
<shadowhywind> is there a fix other then waiting, for "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<Azzco> I still can't boot from the CD... I only get one line of text echoed "ISOLINUX 3.36 Debian-2007-08-30"...
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: switch to a new mirror
<Jucato> shadowhywind: how long has it been like that? might be just a server error
<shadowhywind> its been happening since yesterday, trying to do the upgrade
<Jucato> tried to change servers? the us server is really being hit a lot
<shadowhywind> how can i change the server?
<Jucato> in Adept Manger, Adept  menu -> Manage Repositories
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: adept-> repositories
<Jucato> too slow :P
<nosrednaekim> I have a 6 second lag over this dial-up connection
<shadowhywind> hows "main servers" *prbobly even worse then the us servers?*
<nosrednaekim> AND I have to go eat and then get to school... have fun ya'll
<Leopard_> iLinux: http://customize.org/screenshots/39779
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: nope... don't use those
<Ash-Fox> I upgraded my server setup to gutsy and since then, I find I am unable to communicate on my 'internal network', my /etc/network/interfaces can be seen at http://pastebin.com/d78d41049 - any suggestions? ifconfig shows all the adapters are up with the correct IP address assignments.
<Leopard_> i think nosrednaekim  is a troll
<nosrednaekim> hahaha
<Jucato> Leopard_: he is definitely NOT
<ardchoille> Leopard_: Be nice, he's been here forever.
<Jucato> not forever. that would be me :)
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<ardchoille> Jucato: hehe, that it would
<nosrednaekim> I've been here about a half-year
<Leopard_> Jucato, is my amigo
<nosrednaekim> well really, more like a year now!
<ardchoille> I was planning to install Gutsy but I can't even get "sudo aptitude update" to work. I guess the servers are still being hammered.
<arctanx> ardchoille: Just grab a new mirror
<arctanx> choose one from an odd country ;)
<ardchoille> arctanx: Tried a few, they're all slow.
<arctanx> define "slow"
<arctanx> :P
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: did you try columbia?
<ardchoille> arctanx: Hey, not a bad idea.
<ubuntu> NOOOOOOOO
<ubuntu> fatal error i hate automatix ;9
<Jucato> !caps | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubot3> ubuntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubotwo> ubuntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubuntu> it wasnt a shout i was just talking out loud
<arctanx> I use my own ISP one in Australia, iiNet, and it gives me a solid 160kiB/s
<ubuntu> in real life
<ubuntu> :)
<Jucato> hm...
<ardchoille> Whoa, slapped by multiple bots, lol
<Jucato> ubotwo: part #kubuntu
<dystopianray> strigi is constantly complaining about files not existing and then crashes
<dystopianray> I don't know what the hell is wrong with it
<vlt> Any idea how to solve my CUPS problem "Print file was not accepted (client-error-request-value-too-long)!"?
<Ash-Fox> Heh, gutsy reordered my network cards
<vlt> Ash-Fox: /etc/iftab
<Ash-Fox> vlt, thanks
<vlt> Ash-Fox: BTW, you should edit that file _before_ you change the nic in a headless server machine ... ;-)
<Ash-Fox> vlt, I never changed it :P
<Ash-Fox> vlt, I upgraded to gutsy and it changed the order of the addapters.
<lil_cain> Right, upgrading to gutsy today
<crazy_bus> !sensors
<ubot3> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<lil_cain> I can go to init 5, I don't get any errors...
<lil_cain> it's just, I only have ttys
<lil_cain> no gui
<vlt> ubot3: Who art thou, Sir?
<ubot3> vlt: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jucato> vlt: backup bot. ubotu's overworked a bit
<vlt> Jucato: Aah ok
<lil_cain> any one any ideas
<lil_cain> ?
<vlt> lil_cain: What does `runlevel` return?
<lil_cain> 2
<ubuntu> hello how do i install kiba-dock on Kubuntu?
<lil_cain> N2
<lil_cain> even
<Jucato> !info kiba-dock
<ubot3> Package kiba-dock does not exist in edgy
<Jucato> hm..
<ubuntu> i am on Gutsy Gibbon
<Jucato> looks like kiba dock is gone
<ubuntu> !info kiba
<ubot3> Package kiba does not exist in edgy
<ubuntu> !info kiba dock
<Jucato> ubuntu: no use trying
<ubuntu> NoOoOo
<ubuntu> i need Kiba dock :(
<Jucato> you can install from other sources if they provide a .deb package for it
<lil_cain> ubuntu: tryed compiling it?
<crazy_bus> is this bad? Sys Temp:    +51°C  (high =   -79°C, hyst =   +51°C)   ALARM
<ubuntu> i am n00b u r my hero Jucato mi amigo help me please
<lil_cain> not the easiest way around it, but...
<vlt> lil_cain: Anyzhing interesting in /var/log/Xorg*.log?
<ubuntu> i dunno compile what is compile?
<Jucato> lil_cain: if there's a .deb package, he shouldn't have to compile
<ubuntu> next-next compile like in windows, lil_cain?
<ardchoille> Jucato: Someone told me that Gutsy makes it safe install .deb's from other distros. Is that true? I didn't realise the devs could pull off a trick like that.
<lil_cain> ubuntu: with make files, although if there's a .deb that'd be better
<ubuntu> what is this deb?
<Jucato> ardchoille: not really. it just makes installing .deb files easier with gdebi-kde
<ubuntu> debby?
<Jucato> !deb | ubuntu
<ubot3> ubuntu: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, ok
<Jucato> ubuntu: a bit close though
<ubuntu> i am running Kubuntu not debian
<ubuntu> debian is other linux
<Jucato> ubuntu: Kubuntu is based on Debian
<dystopianray> strigi can't index image files?
<ubuntu> oh ok
<lil_cain> nothing looks odd in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jpatrick> ubuntu: kubuntu and ubuntu are based on Debian
<ubuntu> so ubuntu is debian for n00bs?
 * genii sips a coffee and tries to pry his eyes open
<ubuntu> w_W
<ubuntu> i like kiba dock
<ubuntu> where to get deb for kiba dock i dont google cuz i am in china
<ubuntu> cant trust american companies tell my govt. i am using free stuff
<Jucato> http://www.kiba-dock.org/ <-- their website
<ubuntu> thanx
<Jucato> can't see a Download link/page though
<JuJuBee> I can't make my IP settings for my eth0 stick for some reason.  I have never had this trouble before.  It keeps reverting back... I set to manual, change the IP and Apply.  If I close system settings and go back, they are set back to what they were before I changed them.  What am I missing?
<Jucato> ubuntu: try this page, it has instructions: http://www.kiba-dock.org/index.php?option=com_mambowiki&Itemid=39
<ubuntu> JuJuBee: you taste so sweet i love my JuJuBeans based WaWa coffee
<Jucato> ubuntu: please don't do that
<ubuntu> thanx Jucato
<ubuntu> do what?
<jpatrick> ubuntu: it's Linux for human beings :)
<Jucato> <ubuntu> JuJuBee: you taste so sweet i love my JuJuBeans based WaWa coffee
<Jucato> unless you two personally know each other. but still inappropriate here
<ubuntu> yes Jucato you dont have good coffee in Venezuela?
<ubuntu> sorry
<ubuntu> :)
<Jucato> I'm not in Venezuela or anywhere near
<ubuntu> joke :)
<ubuntu> you mi espisito
<ubuntu> tiamo :)
<JuJuBee> Now that that is over... Why would my network settings revert back?
<ubuntu> its your dns server
<lil_cain> ah, wait, I have something in my xlog
<lil_cain> fatal server error, no screens found
<ubuntu> i wear my cloggs also when i dance
<shadowhywind> sweet!!! I am past the fetching updates !!!
<ubuntu> Yay!
<genii> JuJuBee: Is eth0 also the interface for internet?
<ubuntu> 56K Shadowcat
<ubuntu> :)
<QwertyM> I'd like to use KDE4. I've installed kde4base-dev successfully, now is there anything else I should attempt to be safe before trying it out in the sessions?
<JuJuBee> Yes
<ubuntu> see told you so JuJuBee
<ubuntu> glad to be of service
<shadowhywind> xmms is no longer supported?
<dystopianray> is anyone having any luck with strigi? it seems to be one of the crappiest pieces of software i've ever used
<JuJuBee> ubuntu : stuff a sock in it.
<LiL-JoN> whats the name of ms core fonts package
<LiL-JoN> mttscorefonts?
<QwertyM> msttcorefonts
<QwertyM> yeah
<ubuntu> what kind of sock i dont need sock you mean cuz i am chinese i need a sock there thats so rude
<QwertyM> just do ubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-extras :P
<Jucato> LiL-JoN: didn't you install kubuntu-restricted-extras yet?
<LiL-JoN> yeah
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> oh yeah it's not part of that :P
<genii> work, AFK
<ubuntu> :P
<Jucato> yeah install msttcorefonts
<shadowhywind> *cries* sure the first time the upgrade goes through, I don't have enough space for it *cries some more*
<LiL-JoN> yeah thats it
<ubuntu> afraid for Kubuntu
<ubuntu> AFK?
<Jucato> Away From Keyboard
<ubuntu> oh
<QwertyM> ubuntu-restricted-extras is the main part, kubuntu one adds flash etc ..
<JuJuBee> genii : /etc/network/interfaces has the correct IP info... but still when I run system settings and look at the network info it is wrong.
<ubuntu> mi english is no god
<dystopianray> woah speedcrunch is massively improved, it supports binary and hex!
<ubuntu> noway get out of here dystopianray
<QwertyM> heh
<dystopianray> ubuntu: I am serious, now I do not need to install kcalc
<ubuntu> binary and hex woah
<ubuntu> :))
<ubuntu> great
<QwertyM> btw, any suggestions to my earlier question?
<QwertyM> "I'd like to use KDE4. I've installed kde4base-dev successfully, now is there anything else I should attempt to be safe before trying it out in the sessions?"
<LiL-JoN> thanks Jucato i love you
<Jucato> lol
<jpatrick> QwertyM: I suggest just experimenting and following what it says on the site
<dystopianray> ubuntu: binary and hex are extremely useful to programmers
<ubuntu> i know
<Jucato> QwertyM: just follow carefully the instructions in the release announcement page andyou should be ok
<Jucato> dystopianray: how about octal? :)
<QwertyM> jpatrick: ok, will run those commands, thank you. :)
<ubuntu> i programmed automatix with hex and binaries :)
<QwertyM> Jucato: you too ;)
<ubuntu> ;)
<Jucato> :D
<dystopianray> Jucato: It's not useful for much other than file permissions
<ubuntu> !automatix  rules
<ubot3> ubuntu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jucato> dystopianray: yeah it was a sort of sarcastic thingy :)
<dystopianray> hehe ok
<ubuntu> Jucato:  is naughty D:
<Jucato> not as much as you. so please do behave :)
<ubuntu> hydrogen:  you live on real campus?
<ubuntu> you have bed and toothbrush hydrogen?
<Jucato> ubuntu: I must also tell you that this is not a social chit chat channel
<ubuntu> what is chit ?
<Jucato> so don't got offtopic and just out of the blue make remarks such as those
<ubuntu> Jucato: ?
<jpatrick> !ot
<Jucato> chit chat = offtopic conversation
<ubot3> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ubuntu> you mean chinease Jucato?
<Jucato> no
<ubuntu> i dunno what chit means
<dystopianray> is there a graphing calculator program in the repos?
<Jucato> ubuntu: chit chat = offtopic conversation
<Jucato> dystopianray: kplot?
<ubuntu> what is chit then Jucato?
<dystopianray> Jucato: thanks, i will try it
<dedi> i have a iptables command to aktivate masq, but don know where to put this comman to automatc excute during boot
<Jucato> ubuntu: it's a two-word term
<voicu> hi, i have a HP monitor that can rotate to 90 degrees. is there some software that will rotate the screen?
<dystopianray> Jucato: there is no kplot in the repos
<ubuntu> chit means short Jucato
<Jucato> actually it's chitchat sorry
<Jucato> not 2 words. one word
<ubuntu> so any short chat is forbidden Jucato?
<LiL-JoN> how come im gettign a version upgrade
<LiL-JoN> when i just installed kubuntu gutsy off disk
<dystopianray> oh it's kmplot
<Jucato> !offtopic | ubuntu
<ubuntu> so chit chat is an idiom Jucato?
<ubot3> ubuntu: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> dystopianray: oh sorry. forgot the m
<vzduch> Jucato: it _is_ two words, only I know it hyphenated --> chit-chat
<jpatrick> ubuntu: this channel is for support only, all other discussion is done in the offtopic
<arkygeek> wow.  that was painful :s
<Jucato> vzduch: merriam-webster thinks it's one word.. but whatever, the meaning is the same :)
<genii> back
<ubuntu> ok jpatrick i need support for automatix
<ubuntu> help me please
<Jucato> ubuntu: again...
<ardchoille> Whatever happened to the CNR (Click-N-Run) stuff that was suppoed to be in Feisty?
<jpatrick> I don't use automatix, no idea
<vzduch> jpatrick: all other discussion would be done in offtopic if people only used that channel.. o0
<LiL-JoN> ubuntu:  you sohuld have never installed it thats the support i give you :]
<Jucato> ubuntu: we don't support automatix in here. go to #automatix if you need help
<ubuntu> Jucato:  thank you
<LiL-JoN> hey ardchoille :]
<ubuntu> oelewapperke:  has big ears
<oelewapperke> ?
<voicu> damn konversation... so does someone know of a program that will make kde compatible with a monitor that rotates to a portrait position?
<genii> JuJuBee: I ask if eth0 is also internet because if the computer is doing the ISP login, it will revert any settings you make to whatever the pppoe login gets from server (usually pppoe, can be other types)
<ubuntu> oelewapperke are you a pancake?
<Jucato> voicu: krandrtray?
<Jucato> voicu: Installed by default
<dystopianray> voicu: to make it automatically rotate the screen?
<genii> bah he left
<Jucato> ubuntu: stop doing that!
<voicu> dystopianray: not necessarily automatically
<jpatrick> ubuntu: please behave as if your niece was in here
<voicu> jucato: ok, lemme try
<dystopianray> voicu: xrandr can rotate the screen
<Jucato> jpatrick: he might be asking what that means next... :/
<ubuntu> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/chit-chat the Sir was right Jucato chit chat doesnt exist its chit-chat (hyphenated )
<ubuntu> Jucato:  :)
<ubuntu> mi amigo
<ubotu> Package kiba-dock does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Package kiba does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> ubuntu: deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<QwertyM> Weird, I don't have a sessions folder under my /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/ .. and the command is asking me to copy a kde4.desktop from within it. :S
<Un> hello
<LiL-JoN> doe sanybody know where i can get vista looking icons
<ScorpKing> l8rs guys!
<Jucato> LiL-JoN: http://www.kde-look.org
<Leopard_> he left yay
<Un> I am trying to install xemacs on kunbutu 7.10, anyone can help ?
<luite> I've installed kubuntu gutsy ony my thinkpad T61p, most things are working fine, but the volume buttons don't work (they don't control the volume, only mute/unmute). I did set the master channel to PCM, any ideas?
<Leopard_> ubuntu was annoying
<Jucato> (finally!)
<jpatrick> Leopard_: there'll be more...
<Jucato> and I'll be ready :)
<Leopard_> :)
<Jucato> Un: what seems to be the problem?
<Leopard_> !codec
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: i know at kde look but i cant find them
<ubot3> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Un> Jucato: well, that I can't find it :-)
<Un> package seems vanished
<jpatrick> LiL-JoN: search for Crystal Project
<LiL-JoN> ok
<Jucato> Un: xemacs21?
<LiL-JoN> ok jpatrick
<Un> I tryed xemacs, xemacs21 xemacs21-mule, xemacs-something
<Un> but it never exist
<Jucato> !info xemacs21
<ubot3> xemacs21: highly customizable text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 21.4.19-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Un> fine, I want it ! on 7.10 :-)
<Yammeh> Well that sucked, had to reinstall gutsy :[
<vzduch> isn't there XEmacs 22 yet?
<Jucato> Un: um... sorry that bot isn't update
<Jucato> Un: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=xemacs&searchon=names&subword=1&version=gutsy&release=all
<Un> apt-cache search xemacs
<Un> python-mode - Emacs-lisp python-mode and doctest-mode for the Python language
<Un> (done)
<voicu> jucato: how do you rotate the screen? there is nothing in there for that
<voicu> oh wait
<oelewapperke> how do I get the live cd to boot me into a shell immediately ?
<Jucato> Un: please also check if Universe is enabled in your Manage REpositories
<oelewapperke> init=/bin/sh or init=/bin/bash is not working
<Un> Jucato: trying...
<Jucato> voicu: there's a system tray icon
<Un> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=xemacs&searchon=names&subword=1&version=Feisty&release=all
<voicu> lol, i know that
<Un> ror: Packages/Sources file not found.
<Jucato> Un:  you're looking at feisty
<Un> yep
<Un> am I wrong ?
<Jucato> 7.10 is Gutsy
<voicu> this is freaking annoying... it says i need admin rights for any changes. i do kdesu and it crashes
<Un> ho, sorry, my mistake
<Jucato> I already gave you the link
<Un> yep, but I thouth that... well
<Jucato> Un: please check again if your universe repository is enabled. if it is, sudo apt-get update, then try sudo apt-get install xemacs21
<shadowhywind> is it normal for the upgrade to take 2 hours?!
<hydrogen> yes
<Un> Jucato: how do I do check that ?
<LjL> !test
<ubot3> Failed.
<ubotwo> Failed.
<LjL> Jucato: ubot3 works better than ubotwo
<LiL-JoN> where can i find vista icons?
<Jucato> !info xemacs21
<ubot3> xemacs21: highly customizable text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 21.4.19-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ubotwo> xemacs21 - highly customizable text editor - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<Jucato> LjL: ^^^ :D
<ubotu> Failed.
<LjL> Jucato: and both work better than ubotu :)
<vzduch> !info xemacs22
<ubot3> Package xemacs22 does not exist in edgy
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<ubotu> xemacs21: highly customizable text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 21.4.20-1.1 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 48 kB
<John117> Does Kubunut Gutsy come with Compiz?
<hydrogen> ...
<LjL> ubotwo: part
<Jucato> LjL: part
<hydrogen> Don't you think that theree bots is a bit much?
<Jucato> oh sorry
<voicu> haha
<Jucato> LjL: rawr!
<Jucato> you're lucky I'm not vindictive (and not on the council :P)
<shadowhywind> and let the two hour wait begin!
<vzduch> lol
<Jucato> hydrogen: ubotu's on and off. overworked
<Jucato> on strike
<John117> question: Does Kubunut Gutsy come with Compiz?
<Jucato> nope
<dystopianray> John117: no
<Jucato> not installed/enabled by default
<LjL> Jucato: meh, being on the council doesn't mean no opwars! :(
<Jucato> hahah :)
<John117> dystopianray: thanks.  Is it a pain to install?
<dystopianray> John117: no idea, I don't use it
<Jucato> <ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<John117> dystopianray do you use any enhancement like it?
<Jucato> John117:
<Un> how do I check for  "universe repository" ?
<Jucato> Adept Manager -> Adept Menu -> Manage Repositories
<vzduch> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -i universe <-- if the line has a # in the beginning, it's not activated
<dystopianray> John117: no, I do not care for 3d desktop effects
<Ash-Fox> vzduch, grep accepts a filename as a second parameter, so you can use: grep -i universe /etc/apt/sources.list
<vzduch> Ash-Fox: not bad, didn't know that :)
<hydrogen> vzduch: overuse of cat makes me cry :\
<vzduch> hydrogen: why?
<hydrogen> oh, Ash-Fox already mentioned it
<tinin> How do I upgrade to gutsy? adept manager sux!
<Un> vzduch: ok, done. thanks
<tinin> I do not get notifiations about a new version avaliable, do I need to change the sources list first?
<hydrogen> see the topic.
<Ash-Fox> hydrogen, I use cat a lot.. even for transfering files. I don't use scp.. I use: cat filename |ssh server "cat > filename"
 * Ash-Fox overuses cat :P
<Jucato> meow
<vzduch> hehe
 * Ash-Fox pets Jucato
 * Jucato purrs...
<Jucato> (^-_-^)
<hydrogen> Ash-Fox: thats just sillier
<Ash-Fox> hydrogen, you'd be suprised how many systems just don't have scp
<tinin> I-ve followed the upgrade guides for kubuntu, but no luck. My question is> Can I change all references to feisty to gutsy in sources.list and then dist-upgrade?
<Ash-Fox> tinin, you can try, but it's not recommended. What did you have no luck with?
<dystopianray> is anyone else getting kernel panics when hibernating?
<Ash-Fox> dystopianray, nope.
<dystopianray> damn, I had perfectly working suspend and hibernate for two releases, now hibernate panics and suspend sometimes fails
<Un>  universe repository is now enabled, but still no xemacs. any more advice ?
<Jucato> Un: did you "sudo apt-get update" already?
<Yammeh> !java
<ubot3> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<voicu> ok... my upgrade to gutsy didn't go as well as i thought. i had to stop it before it was done and now the monitor configuration says i have an orphaned control module. what could be the problem?
<user_> give me one line of command to enable mp3 decoding!
<Un> Jucato: yes, but it failed, hanging at "99% [Connecting to fr.archive.ubuntu.com (194.2.0.36)]"
<user_> sorry :P
<tinin> Ash-Fox guides tell you to manage the sources list via adept manager, and some guides tell you to enable the "Recommended updates" and others also to enable the "Pre release updates" and then reload. But this does not work for me, i get no notifications about the new version avaliable
<Leopard> aso
<tinin> "Enable PRE RELEASED updates"? I'm a cautious user, why I need pre-released updates to do the upgrade?
<Un> I tryed to "fake"  fr.archive.ubuntu.com  to  archive.ubuntu.com but it didn't get much better
<tinin> the change of instructions for upgrade and the need for -proposed was caused by a bug in Adept not reading the new distro version file properly.
<LiL-JoN> Whats a "Kicker Background"?
<tinin> I-m not the only one haveing problems with upgrade https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGutsyComments
<Yammeh> !flash
<ubot3> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tinin> Kubuntu sux, it is not beeing maintained as I hoped
<tinin> They care the most for ubuntu
<Un> fine. stalled update restarted. but it now failed during dependency
<voicu> kde is worth any kind of trouble :P
<elcuco> my adept is not able to download the, ReleaseAnnouncement, so the wizard cannot continue. any tips on overcomming this?
<qb06> restricted drivers wont work on kubuntu 7.10 nvidia 6200
<shadowhywind> I have a question. If i am doing the upgrade, and i need to shutdown the comp, and its in the fetching the upgrades would it be safe to shutdown?
<tinin> qb06 that-s another sad notice qb06
<harald> shadowhywind: yes
<qb06> what
<Un> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Un>   xemacs21-mule: Depends: xemacs21-bin (= 21.4.19-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Un>                  Depends: libdb3 (>= 3.2.9) but it is not installable
<Un> strange
<harald> Un you know the obvious solution right?
<shadowhywind> k thanks, I just reliazed that it was friday and in about 5-6 hours i am going to need to power down the laptop
<Jucato> Un: ah I have another guess... your server is having a hard time.... might be affecting the packages it sees...
<harald> Un: use vi  :P
<Un> harald: well there  is lots of "bad solution" :-)
<tinin> qb06 restricted drivers was one of the NEW advantages on kubuntu gutsy, I wanted to try it, anyway you can try envy script to do the same
<Un> Jucato: ok, I share the same feeling. may be I should try again tomorow...
<Un> thanks all for your help. I will try again tomorow
 * Un is away: I'm busy
<Jucato> !away > Un
<dystopianray> do I need more swap than ram to succesfully hibernate?
<Jucato> uh oh.. he might gethttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windowlicker
<Jucato> rawr sorry!!
<Jucato> sh*t :
<Jucato> sorry sorry  :(
<Un> well I did not chante my nick name...???
<Un> change
<Pantha> does anyone know how i can install canon lbp2900 printer in gutsy? I tried the guide in ubuntu-wiki, which worked with 7.04 version, but with gutsy cups says "/usr/lib/cups/backend/ccp failed"
<Jucato> Un: public away messages
<dedi> how can i get compiz to autorun in kde?
<lup0> anyone still have the kopete msn problem
<lup0> possible fix for msn-kopete crash: http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/17733/Kopete-MSN-Crashes-Kopete.html
<lup0> don't know what the file contactlist.xml is, and I take no responsibility for what happens you delete it
<lup0> haven't tested myself
<GS3User007> haven't looked at the fix, but kopete did crash on me when i tried to use msn
<GS3User007> installing pidgin atm though
<dedi> lup0: does not work for me
<pvandewyngaerde> is there Xposé like feature in Kubuntu for compiz ?
<tavoc> hi
<Jucato> compiz has such a feature
<Jucato> GS3User007: that's the bug. and there's a fix
<noam_> there's an updated version of KDE core that fixes the kopete crash...
<Kachna> anyone experiences this? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3087600.0 (xgl related)
<Jucato> GS3User007: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/153500
<Jucato> but the fix should be available through normal updates soon
<GS3User007> i'll grab it then
<dedi> i still dont know how to start/configure compiz on kde
<GS3User007> it's not a huge deal, i'm only running a virtual pc atm
<tavoc> i installed yesterday kubuntu 7.10, and now my cpu runs to fast. Normally it is a pentium m 1500 mhz, but now it runs at 1600. How can i fix this? It occurs in the live cd and in installation
<Kachna> dedi: what graphic card?
<tavoc> in 7.04 all was fine, but now the cpu is to hot
<dedi> Kachna: nvidia 8
<dystopianray> i acn hibernate with uswsusp but not with the default hibernate method
<Kachna> dedi: well it should work like a charm with xorg O.o just sudo apt-get install compiz-core compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager (and others..) and then run compiz --replace < did u try?
<shadowhywind> hay all a quick question, Does anyone have any ideas on why my printer is printing in green/blue instead of black?
<LiL-JoN> anybody wanna see my desktop?
<Daisuke_Laptop> because you have the ink backwards?  because the black is empty?  just a couple possibilities
<GS3User007> it's been my experience that some printers will compensate for lack of black ink and start spraying dark colors instead
<shadowhywind> ink is in the same spot, black is still good. I know i am out of yellow, But in anycase it works correctly in windows
<GS3User007> no idea then
<tavoc> has anyone an idea, where i can set cpu frequency?
<heras> Hi guys/gals. Is it true that dist-upgrade is depricated and that the upgrade-manager should be used?
<siraj_> hi
<siraj_> first timer here
<hero> siraj_: welcome
<siraj_> hey thanks hero
<GS3User007> siraj_: hi, me too
<wilhart> how to i get to see a window that is behing another?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i dunno about deprecated, but upgrade-manager is certainly a better choice
<Daisuke_Laptop> wilhart: click on it
<wilhart> i have to press on the upper panel
<siraj_> try alt+tab
<wilhart> Daisuke_Laptop: i have to press on the upper panel
<heras> Daisuke_Laptop: why?
<wilhart> Daisuke_Laptop: else it down get visible
<vzduch> upper panel?
<siraj_> wilharrt try alt+tab
<wilhart> siraj_: i have supercha-tab yes but i have to mark it with mouse
<wilhart> on window anywhere with mouse, now it sshows only with upperborder
<LiL-JoN> does Kubuntu not support MP730 printer cause on Ubuntu it worked
<siraj_> right click the upperborder and see what happens
<wilhart> siraj_: no?
<siraj_> wilhart: trying this first time
<wilhart> let me explain again
<siraj_> ok
<wilhart> i have 1 window over another.
<siraj_> ok
<Jucato> LiL-JoN: it should. we use the same printer drivers
<wilhart> when i press the window behind window ontop
<wilhart> doesnt chage window..
<wilhart> but when i pres son upperborder it changes.
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: then how come it doesnt reconize it im trying to share it
<Daisuke_Laptop> the upper border...
<wilhart> where do i enable that it shows wherever u press on that window
<siraj_> maybe this window has been set to always on top
<Daisuke_Laptop> the title bar?
<wilhart> yes tile bar:)
<siraj_> yes I think upper border = title bar
<siraj_> :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> mmmkay
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: the windows computer on my network has the printer and im trying to use it
<dedi> Kachna: thanks, works now, but still does not autostart even with --replace
<wilhart> silly me.
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: how do i install samba
<Jucato> !samba | LiL-JoN
<ubot3_> LiL-JoN: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Ubotwo> LiL-JoN: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Daisuke_Laptop> i actually had that problem once...  but i have no clue how i fixed it
<vbgunz> how can I reinstall gutsy without actually reinstalling gutsy?
<wilhart> Daisuke_Laptop: damg.
<vbgunz> I mean, I am not talking about putting in the latest cd and installing from there... reinstalling gutsy from within gutsy, reconfiguring it,
<siraj_> how do i join another channel?
<vbgunz> first time ever, an upgrade completely broke my system... I boot into a cursor, no X, no terminals. just a blinking cursor :(
<siraj_> I am usig Konversation
<tavoc> siraj_ /join #channel
<E_mE> is KDE 4 Beta 3 quite buggy?
<vbgunz> anyone know how to reconfigure gutsy?
<siraj_> right here?
<wilhart> Daisuke_Laptop: OMG! how do i do this.
<BloodyTux> Hey. Wow, lot's of people...
<tavoc> yeah
<wilhart> Daisuke_Laptop: really annnoying
<tavoc> without whitespace
<carpool> How can I connect via pppoe (dsl)? with kubuntu 7.10?
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: that helps me a little bit but im still lost
<Kachna> dedi: get fusion-icon, i'm not sure if it is in repos,but on compiz-fusion web it is :-)
<letalis> im convinced that framebuffer console support is hosed in gutsy.
 * BloodyTux yawns, "Time to get back in the game"
<dystopianray> carpool: kppp?
<Jucato> LiL-JoN: can't help you there. don't use samba...
<siraj_> where do i get a channel list?
<Jucato> dystopianray: nope that 's for dial up
<dedi> fusion
<dedi> fc ^
<vzduch> carpool, dystopianray: pppoeconf
<Jucato> carpool: run "sudo pppoeconf" in Konsole
<LjL> !test
<ubot3_> Failed.
<ardchoille> !info kickoff
<ubot3_> Package kickoff does not exist in edgy
<Ubotwo> Failed.
<Ubotwo> Package kickoff does not exist in
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: isnt samba a printer sharing system?
<ardchoille> !info kickoff gutsy
<Jucato> LiL-JoN: nope
<Jucato> well depends.
<BloodyTux> So, just got a new gfx card, EVGA e-Geforce 7600 GS, does anyone know if kubuntu has a driver for it preinstalled or where to get it. Downloading Kubunut iso right now to install.
<carpool> vzduch, Jucato : thank you for your help, I will test that. CU!
<kaminix> I'm having problems with SCIM/SKIM with Anthy. If I try to input anything in Japanese on a line it pushes what I type to the front automatically.
<BloodyTux> *Kubuntu
<dystopianray> BloodyTux: use the restricted drivers manager
<Daisuke_Laptop> !nvidia
<Ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BloodyTux> K
<BloodyTux> Thanks Dai.
<CPrompt^> BloodyTux : it'll work but it will probably be 800x600 res.
<siraj_> can anyone point me to some interesting channels?
<dedi> Kachna: jap isnt in repo (yet). think will just do a kde autostart script
<CPrompt^> siraj : what's wrong with this one?  :p
<bjwebb> open office mucks up when i change kde colour scheme
<siraj_> hehe
<siraj_> nothign wrong
<siraj_> just wanns try
<BloodyTux> CPrompt^: Ya think Beryl will work?
<siraj_> others
<tatters> Any used alternative cd to enable LVM with encryption, I keep getting failed when trying to set it up?
<Kachna> dedi: that's the way i use too :-)
<CPrompt^> BloodyTux : I had Beryl working but ran a script to install it and configure it.  After a few days I lost interest in it LOL
<dedi> Kachna: do you know what runns good with a ati card? radeon driver with xgl was quite crappy with feisty. still that?
<BloodyTux> xD
<LiL-JoN> Jucato: my printers a MultiPass MP730
<bjwebb> open office mucks up when i change kde colour scheme :S
<wilhart> http://pastebin.ca/742399
<BloodyTux> My sister ran Beryl on her Ubuntu install for her laptop but she started to hate the themes and reinstalled windows instead of taking of Beryl...
<wilhart> something with kopete can't load it crashes.
<BloodyTux> *off... Can't type today
<siraj_> I am running Kubuntu on VirtualBox under WIn XP. So the internet works well inside Kubuntu.. I wanted to know.. will the internet still work well when I install Kubuntu directly to the hard disk? I have a feeling Kubuntu is sourcing internet thru the windows
<BloodyTux> Anyone need help?
<bjwebb> BloodyTux: me!
<GS3User007> wilhart: kopete currently has a bug using msn
<wilhart> GS3User007: oh..oke.:)
<bjwebb> wilhart: its not kopete btw
<bjwebb> its a lib
<BloodyTux> bjwebb: What's up?
<bjwebb> you can download a .deb fix if you want
<siraj_> everybody who love multi-protocol IM clients say "MOOLAH!!"
<bjwebb> BloodyTux: openoffice is being a pain
<BloodyTux> bjwebb: How?
<Hamra> GS3User007: is this bug in kopete on gutsy only, or also on feisty?
<bjwebb> 1. it has screwed up since i changed system colours
<bjwebb> e.g. no icons on buttons
<siraj_> MOOLAH!!
<siraj_> :P
<bjwebb> 2. it has no window decorations when im running compiz
<tavoc> why is my cpu running to fast ...
<GS3User007> Hamra: don't know, kopete crashed on me earlier, someone posted a link to a fix
<siraj_> coz it wants to break 100m WR
<siraj_> nuubee :P
<BloodyTux> bjwebb: What version of Kubuntu and OO are you using?
<Kachna> dedi: well,it's better than on feisty,but the major problem i have..: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3087600.0
<bjwebb> BloodyTux: its gusty and 2.3
<BloodyTux> bjwebb: K, hold on.
<Kachna> and also http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3087580.0 < that'S all i found out so far :/
<bjwebb> but the first problem, i had on feisty too
<dedi> Kachna: i will take a look
<siraj_> I wish i had a fast computer which played real fast games
<siraj_> My computer plays Solitaire really really fast :)
<BloodyTux> bjwebb: 1. How are you changing colors. 2. Why Compiz, Beryl is newer and might not have that problem.
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> compiz-fusion
<siraj_> gimme some channel lists
<hydrogen> is what you probably wnat
<Kachna> dedi: I'll love u if U'll drop any idea :P
<bjwebb> BloodyTux: 1. in systemsettings 2. sorry i mean compiz fusion :D which is newer still
<arash> Does someone here has experience with DC-qt? I wonder how to increase slot numbers, so I can get in to some hubs.
<bjwebb> hydrogen: ive got it
<hydrogen> beryl was a really bad quality fork of compiz that went no where and thus ended up merged back into compiz
<bjwebb> i just cba typing the full thing :D
<BloodyTux> 1. K 2. Good.
<bjwebb> hydrogen: that's not quite true
<hydrogen> bjwebb: well, beryl focused more on the eyecandy/plugins
<BloodyTux> hydrogen: Damn, I've been gone a long time o-o...
<BloodyTux> Exactly!
<hydrogen> the core went downhill in its efforts
<liquid-x> hi, i managed to screw up my xorg while trying to configure dual screen clone
<BloodyTux> Go random stupid resource hogging look better programs!!
<BloodyTux> Vivat Beryl.
<krang> hello
<krang> speakin spanish
<dedi> Kachna: i will have to try it myself before i can say anything. hope xgl doesnt take 30% sysres anymore
<BloodyTux> bjwebb: What does OO look like when you change colors? Screenshot would help.
<arash> Or someone here know about good alternative to DC++ for linux, I can't say Im satisfied with Dcgui
<wilhart> how stable is kde4 ?
<hydrogen> it's not
<wilhart> oke.
<bjwebb> BloodyTux: okay
<hero> !ubuntu-es
<Ubotwo> Factoid ubuntu-es not found
<hero> !es
<ahia> hi :|
<Ubotwo> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<LiL-JoN> can somebody help me setup my printer
<liquid-x> !en
<BloodyTux> wilhart: Yea, don't change yet. Wait till it gets complete.
<Ubotwo> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<wilhart> BloodyTux: oke
<dedi> Kachna: fglrx has now composite support?
<wilhart> 2days after my birthday
 * BloodyTux waits for screenshot, "Anyone else need help?"
<ahia> someone knows how to reset the sound card rilevation by terminal? :|
<BloodyTux> ahia: Nope ^.^
<LiL-JoN> BloodyTux: i need help
<Kachna> dedi: with xgl server,it had ever :-) but can't run any other 3d app with that
<liquid-x> what to do when xserver can't start? nvidea crashes before login :( help??? i've been searching, even swap back original file, no avail
<ahia> so bad :(
<BloodyTux> LiL-JoN: What's up?
<CPrompt^> what is rilevation ??  LOL
<LiL-JoN> BloodyTux: can you help me setup my printer
<arash> liquid-x didn't you make backup?
<BloodyTux> LiL-JoN: Yep
<ahia> my sound card is not always rilevated by the o.s. in the startup
<liquid-x> arash: i did, i put the back up in still crashed
<wilhart> is there any themes packages?
<LiL-JoN> BloodyTux: omg i love you
<ahia> :(
 * BloodyTux thinks, Finally something I'm good at doing :P
<bjwebb> BloodyTux: http://172.209.19.63/pictures/new/OOo.png
<CPrompt^> ahia : ok...what does rilevation mean?
<arash> liquid-x: ohouch, I'm sorry to hear that, And Im not good at these things :p
<ahia> i'm not english excuse fot the bad esplaination
<ahia> :|
<liquid-x> arash: know anyone that can help?
<ahia> for
<QwertyM> How do I get Video Previews in Dolphin instead of just a Kaffeine Icon?
<ahia> :|
<LiL-JoN> bjwebb: where did you get that "k" from
<dedi> Kachna: hm, never run for me with feisty, and i tried really a lot there :) only had ati and readeon driver run, but very very slow and laggy
<bjwebb> LiL-JoN: kbfx
<arash> liquid-x: No :(
<LiL-JoN> bjwebb: whats that lol
<ahia> when in the startup the system checks the sound card...
<BloodyTux> LiL-JoN: hold on.
<BloodyTux> bjwebb: http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=3109627
<ahia> how i can do this again in terminal? :|
<BloodyTux> bjwebb: Check that thread.
<Kachna> dedi: i had it working like a charm on feisty :P
<Kachna> well, not that good charm,but it was running :P
<ahia> :(
<bjwebb> okies
<dedi> Kachna: ok i have a x800, they make additional problems i read ^
<BloodyTux> bjwebb: It's about Ubuntu and Arch but it's somewhat what you have.
<LiL-JoN> bjwebb: where did you get the k from thats tight
<Yammeh> Anyone know of a decent plugin for firefox so I can watch embedded videos? mplayer keeps crashing and closing firefox
<Kachna> dedi: :/ x1600 over here
<bjwebb> LiL-JoN: well you need an applet called kbfx to display it easily
<bjwebb> but it was just on kde-look
<BloodyTux> Damn you Kubuntu ISO...
<dedi> Kachna: i saw it in your config :) its unbelievable how much better nvidia runs
<BloodyTux> So big...
<BloodyTux> brb
<CPrompt^> ahia : you can do "sudo asoundconf list" to see what it brings up
<Kachna> dedi: yep,but i hate nvidia :P looking forward for 8.42 fglrx to have at least any support..
<LiL-JoN> bjwebb: can i get it from kde-apps.org?
<ahia> Names of available sound cards:
<ahia> UART
<ahia> :|
<ahia> and now? :|
<dedi> Kachna: but i hate ati more, so i started to love nvidia again :))
<dedi> Kachna: but also nvidia sucks. purehd support for linux for example
<Leopard_> Jucato,
<CPrompt^> LiL-JoN : you can get kbfx from the repos too.  I don't like the newest "Sphinx" as well as the last version.
<LiL-JoN> CPrompt^: how do i install it "apt-get install kbfx"?
<CPrompt^> LiL-Jon : open Adept manager and it will be listed there ;)
<liquid-x> help?
<Kachna> i hate nvidia coz i had to setup a few computers with nForce,it was pain in the ass :/
<bjwebb> BloodyTux: okay, ive been reading that
<liquid-x> Kachna: hey know anything about xorg?
<LiL-JoN> CPrompt^: ok
<dedi> Kachna: i have nforce boards since beginning, never had really problems with it
<bjwebb> what env variable would i run OOo with for default kde theme (as apposed to gtk)?
<sub[t]rnl>  /back
<Kachna> dedi: lucky u :D
<bjwebb> what env variable would i run OOo with for default kde theme (as apposed to gtk)?
<sub[t]rnl> woops
<CPrompt^> ahia : still not sure what you want to "check"  It sees your sound card.  You can do lspci from terminial to see if it detects it
<Kachna> liquid-x: a bit :P
<BloodyTux> bjwebb: brb
<ahia> i cant explain it in english :(
<ahia> excuse me :(
<liquid-x> Kachna: me 2, you see i can't get my xserver to start, even after using the back up file. the log said screen found but no usable config
<elcuco> the upgrade is failing on my system. the upgrade application fails at the stage which it tries to download thoss 2 files. i have no idea which files, nor how to tell the upgrader to use an alternative mirror (it tries archive.ubuntu.com which oviously is dead)
<elcuco> any hints for me?
<Kachna> liquid-x: could U paste the xorg.conf and log file?
<Hamra> how do i backup my system?
<sub[t]rnl> liquid-x: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<liquid-x> sub[t]rnl: what does that do?
<BloodyTux> someone want to help bjwebb???
<BloodyTux> Kinda busy.
<sub[t]rnl> generates a user defined /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kachna> elcuco: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in console
<liquid-x> Kachna: where can i paste? here?
<Kachna> liquid-x: www.pastebin.cz for example :-)
<elcuco> Kachna: yes, i can do that, but whats not the "ubuntu" way... what else does this updater do?
<Kachna> elcuco: well i was born as debianist :-) i don't know much about desktops yet
<sub[t]rnl> bjwebb: if you want kde to resort back to default, just do rm -rf ~/.kde
<Urblix> does anyone have their keyboard volume keys working?
<sub[t]rnl> bjwebb: this will remove any configurations you might have set within kde
<Yammeh> Mine do, Urblix
<elcuco> Kachna: then you are not help to me... (someone who works as an embbeded debian developer...)
<blendtux> but bjwebb yes and data like downloaded podcasts etc etc
<sub[t]rnl> elcuco: that is the "ubuntu" way
<blendtux> i would do that only if that is your last resort
<sub[t]rnl> elcuco: apt-get is debian is ubuntu
<liquid-x> Kachna: http://www.pastebin.cz/show/2160
<elcuco> sub[t]rnl: i am not that clueless
<Urblix> did you have to configure them? or did they work out of the box?
<sub[t]rnl> I didn't say you were
<Kachna> elcuco: I'm not really a debian developer, just a poor beginner programmer :/
<elcuco> sub[t]rnl: i just want to know "what else" does this upgrade tool does
<sub[t]rnl> adept_manager?
<liquid-x> sub[t]rnl: do u happen to know how to do dual screen as well?
<dedi> Kachna: can you tell me where to set the window decorator? cant find it xD
<bjwebb> blendtux and people: i just want env default theme for OOo, no other app
<liquid-x> sub[t]rnl: i hear theres a command for gutsy
<elcuco> sub[t]rnl: well, yes, but i am talking about the distro upgrade part.
<Urblix> for dual screen, i would probably use the new config tool
<liquid-x> Urblix: where is that new tool?? i couldn't find it.
<sub[t]rnl> liquid-x: you'll want to define a double instance of your "Screen" "Monitor" and "Device" within xorg.conf.  Depending on the xserver driver your using, you can then set the layout within the Serverlayout section of the config
<blendtux> bjwebb: default theme for OOo,
<liquid-x> sub[t]rnl: i did that, and nvidia crashes before login
<blendtux> define default bjwebb
<sub[t]rnl> liquid-x: what was the crash related too?  Show me what its griping about
<liquid-x> sub[t]rnl: http://www.pastebin.cz/show/2160   <-- my xorg and log
<Urblix> its in sys settings, under peripherals
<Urblix> pick display
<pvandewyngaerde> how do i get flash in firefox-3 ?
<alaurin> bonjour, a tous, j'ai des plantage sur ma mise a jour de kubuntu vers la gutsy ...
<Helvasca> Hey I'm trying out KDE and I can't seem to find many of my Admin tools?
<sub[t]rnl> !fr
<Ubotwo> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<liquid-x> Urblix: did that, u mean where it shows the screen and set resolution? didn't help
<alaurin> merci
<pvandewyngaerde> Helvasca: bottom right > system settings
<sub[t]rnl> Helvasca: Start-> system settings  or alt + f2 kconfig
<pvandewyngaerde> bottom left
<Helvasca> yeah I'm in there
<Helvasca> It seems quite... empty
<sub[t]rnl> liquid-x: do modprobe nvidia for me
<xicohospi> hello
<Yammeh> What is the file I have to edit to change the priority of my sound cards?
<sub[t]rnl> liquid-x: tell me what you see
<Urblix> you have to maximize the window and go into admin mode
<liquid-x> sub[t]rnl: i'll have to boot back into it, right now on live cd :S i'll do the dpkg reconfigure first
<mike-kubuntu> hey
<xicohospi> I install dgen,but i can't see the executable in menu of kubuntu,Where is it please???
<Helvasca> How can I enable so I can have a XDMCP connection come into box?
<mike-kubuntu> i just upgraded to gutsy from fiesty and i have a few configuration questions
<liquid-x> sub[t]rnl: i'll be back :)
<mike-kubuntu> first off, is there a way to configure dolphin so that there are no left or right hand information or bookmarks windows?
<stu> hey
<xicohospi> I install dgen,but i can't see the executable in menu of kubuntu,Where is it please???
<bjwebb> blendtux: default kde theme
<sub[t]rnl> Helvasca: sudo apt-get install xnest
<mike-kubuntu> and i have compiz installed, but i can't find how to launch it as beryl-manager is no longer intstalled
<TimS> I'm getting MSN errors, is anyone else getting these
<sub[t]rnl> mike-kubuntu: make sure you have ccsm.  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<GS3User007> TimS: in kopete? yes
<sub[t]rnl> mike-kubuntu: then you'll add a sym link to /usr/bin/compiz in your Autostart directory
<The_Machine> what's the best OSX like type dock for KDE/Kubuntu?
<TimS> Nope, Pidgin but its the servers
<Helvasca> sub[t]rnl: this is quite different to gnome!
<newsense07> mike-kubuntu: from run command : compiz --replace
<sub[t]rnl> !autostart | mike-kubuntu
<xicohospi> I install dgen,but i can't see the executable in menu of kubuntu,Where is it please???
<Ubotwo> mike-kubuntu: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<sub[t]rnl> Helvasca: :P
<GS3User007> TimS: I installed pidgin and tested it briefly, it seemed to be working fine for me
<Helvasca> sub[t]rnl: don't know if I like it tho
<wilhart> could someone tell me some nice themes?
<sub[t]rnl> TimS: there was some problems with kdelibs and kopete crashing
<mike-kubuntu> thanks
<sub[t]rnl> TimS: it has been resolved
<TimS> No, Its MSN errors
<TimS> Not the program the server
<stu> any time i try to install any package in adept it gives me a break error, and the command line gives me the following error http://pastebin.ca/742431
<Yammeh> What is the file I have to edit to change the priority of my sound cards?
<stu> any time i try to install any package in adept it gives me a break error, and the command line gives me the following error http://pastebin.ca/742431
<mike-kubuntu> i'm getting some errors with /usr/lib32/libvorbisfile.so.3 etc ins not a symbolic link, i added these manually, where should i link them from in order to not get errors
<Vermux> hi
<dedi> Kachna: can you tell me where to set the window decorator? cant find it xD
<Jucato> dedi: System settings -> Appearance -> Window Decoration
<sub[t]rnl> stu: sudo apt-get -f install xchat
<sub[t]rnl> stu: or sudo aptitude -f install xchat
<dedi> Jucato: i mean the one compiz uses :)
<stu> sub[t]rnl: still gives me error
<sub[t]rnl> -f will fix broken
<Jucato> ah
<Kachna> mm
<stu> sub[t]rnl: still gives same error
<Kachna> dedi: it was under general i think,sec.
<BloodyTux> bbl
<stu> it doesn't seem to be installing dependencies or somethiang
<Kachna> dedi: oh, in ccsm, go to window decoration and set "command" to emerald --replace for example ;)
<carwash^> i see i'm not the only onw with kde-windows-decorator problems..
<dedi> Kachna: oh ok thanks :D
<Kachna> np :P
<sub[t]rnl> apt-cache search atari
<sub[t]rnl> mis
<Ahmuck> !dvd
<Ubotwo> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Yammeh> !sound
<Ubotwo> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<carwash^> is kopete still broken wrt msn?
<sub[t]rnl> carwash^: negative
<blendtux> but kubuntu comes already with a default kde theme for OOo bjwebb
<Vermux> What's the shortcut for minimizing a window?
<liquid-x> sub: hey
<dystopianray> carwash^: yes but there is a fix available
<bjwebb> blendtux: huh?
<carwash^> dystopianray: in the repositories?
<dystopianray> carwash^: no
<blendtux> let me look bjwebb
<liquid-x> sub[t]nrl: that sudo dpkg-reconfig didn't help
<Ahmuck> is helix even close to real player ?
<carwash^> all hail to the ugly amsn :(
<sub[t]rnl> liquid-x: modprobe nvidia
<liquid-x> ok
<sonic> why doesnt kubuntu konversation ship with freenode is my server list?
<sonic> isnt that the home of kde irc?
<dystopianray> sonic: what does it ship with?
<Ahmuck> sonic: because it's a ubuntu distro, so your connecting to ubunt
<blendtux> bjwebb: my openoffice is using the kde theme wich i use bjwebb
<sonic> just ubuntu server
<Ahmuck> which is a part of freenode i think
<Ahmuck> i just change it
<bjwebb> blendtux: i have dark colours, which open office doesn't like
<dystopianray> sonic: irc.ubuntu.com is a freenode alias
<blendtux> oke you could try this bjwebb
<bjwebb> i want to run open office with normal colors (using a env variable?)
<liquid-x> sub[t]nrl: nothing showed up
<GS3User007> is there a keyboard command to switch between desktops?
<noam_> ctrl tab
<sub[t]rnl> liquid-x: ah ha
<dystopianray> GS3User007: ctrl+tab, ctr+shift+tab
<liquid-x> sub[t]rnl: i'm running out of options, you got any idea?
<GS3User007> not working... probably another glitch with msvpc
<carwash^> in compiz. what is the normal linear window switcher called?
<blendtux> bjwebb: do this in the konsole
<Ahmuck> is there a way to remove kinfocenter?
<dystopianray> Ahmuck: why would you want to do that?
<Ahmuck> why wouldn't i, i never use it
<sub[t]rnl> liquid-x: sec
<Ahmuck> TMI
<sub[t]rnl> liquid-x: whats your video card?
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, my internet connection speed is varing on Kubuntu but not windows
<bjwebb> blendtux: ....
<blendtux> bjwebb: openoffice --style keramik
<blendtux> ehm correction
<liquid-x> sub[t]rnl: Nvidia GForce 7900GS~~
<bjwebb> /home/bjwebb2/keramik does not exist
<blendtux> ooffice --style keramik
<bjwebb> any idea what full command is?
<bjwebb> nah same problem
<sub[t]rnl> liquid-x: have the nvidia driver installed?
<liquid-x> it was working earlier
<liquid-x> until i tried to do dual screen and it fucked up
<PriceChild> !ohmy | liquid-x
<Ubotwo> liquid-x: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<blendtux> no bjwebb this is not the right path
<liquid-x> i replaced the backup xorg.conf, still messed up
<liquid-x> apologies for the swearing
<sub[t]rnl> liquid-x: yeah, try the nvidea-xconfig utility
<sub[t]rnl> see if that generates an xorg.conf that you can use
<sub[t]rnl> I'm suprised that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isn't helping you
<liquid-x> sub[t]rnl, i only have terminal, i'll try that now
<liquid-x> yeh hang on brb
<CPrgmSwR2> I have a very bizarre issue, kubuntu is not making good use of my connection speed can someone help?
<sub[t]rnl> CPrgmSwR2: what type of connection?
<QwertyM> Anyone using KDE4 here?
<CPrgmSwR2> sub[t]rnl: broadband
<blendtux> i am not QwertyM,. but what do you think of it
<bjwebb> blendtux: what is?
<CPrgmSwR2> I have two computers setup side by side and one downloads at 600kb/s while the other is at 50 kb/s that is using kubuntu
<Hamra> CPrgmSwR2: thats weird, windows used to waste loads of my bandwidth on nothing, while kubuntu is working with the same speed and less bandwidth!
<blendtux> the command i gave you, is not correct
<Kachna> QwertyM: is it already useable? :P
<pvandewyngaerde> QwertyM:  i tried , still not usable
<LiL-JoN> bjwebb: i have kbfx install now what?
<QwertyM> blendtux: Er, I am missing the session folder, needed help getting that
<sub[t]rnl> CPrgmSwR2: heh, the servers are hammered for the archives, if your using apt-get or adept
<bjwebb> blendtux: what is it?
<blendtux> to be honest i dont know how to run openiffce without the kde colours
<CPrgmSwR2> sub[t]rnl: no I am using openoffice.org download
<sub[t]rnl> CPrgmSwR2: to get a real idea of how they compare, do a speed test
<crazy_bus> I've got 2gb's of memory been used with only programs in the tray open.  Anyone have any idea why this is?
<sub[t]rnl> CPrgmSwR2: http://www.dslreports.com/speedtest?flash=1
<blendtux> go to the openoffice channel maybe they know
<WaltzingAlong> crazy_bus: wonderful!
<dystopianray> crazy_bus: are you sure most of that is not just disk cache?
<bjwebb> i don't want an open office specific thing as such
<QwertyM> @pvandewyngaerde /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop ... I don't even have the sessions folder!
<WaltzingAlong> crazy_bus: check kinfocenter
<Kachna> crazy_bus: i think it's normal, stuff just uses lot of memory,but when is some needed,it's released for program that needs it
<sub[t]rnl> crazy_bus: sudo apt-get install htop, then see if its just cacheing your memory or really being used
<Hamra> CPrgmSwR2: maybe the website you're downloading from is slow? are you downloading the same file on both computers?
<bjwebb> CPrgmSwR2: what type of modem have you got
<bjwebb> just what env variable will make an application run with default kde colours?
<pvandewyngaerde> qwerty' did you install the package ?  install kdebase-workspace and kde4base-dev.
<crazy_bus> it is mostly disk cache.  Thanks for the answers
<sub[t]rnl> np
<CPrgmSwR2> sub[t]rnl: just used speed test and got 4613 kb/s
<WaltzingAlong> !ram | crazy_bus
<Ubotwo> crazy_bus: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<Kachna> i wonder,why does my widget show that i'm still uploading / downloading stuff :/
<QwertyM> pvandewyngaerde: I installed the latter, thanks let me try the first one
<dystopianray> crazy_bus: disk cache is good
<sub[t]rnl> CPrgmSwR2: how does that compare to your other box?
<crazy_bus> now if I could only find out how to stop my core2duo and intel graphics freezing my entire computer
<CPrgmSwR2> trying to test it now
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<mike-kubuntu> how do i use the kde window decorator with it?
<mike-kubuntu> er, with compiz-fusion
<QwertyM> pvandewyngaerde: Downloading it, hope that's it :)
<pvandewyngaerde> must be
<sub[t]rnl> mike-kubuntu: sudo apt-get install emerald, then configure your window decurations with it
<pvandewyngaerde> QwertyM: if you want a sort af start menu ik KDE4 open the kickoff window
<LjL> Ubotwo: part
<CPrgmSwR2> 3.4 MB/s
<sub[t]rnl> CPrgmSwR2: thats not much of a difference between the two
<CPrgmSwR2> then why the difference in download speed with just about any file being downloaded
<LiL-JoN> can somebody help me with KBFX?
<sub[t]rnl> CPrgmSwR2: could be a number of things
<sub[t]rnl> not too sure
<sub[t]rnl> :(
<WaltzingAlong> !info kbfx
<sub[t]rnl> LiL-JoN: what do you need exactly
<LiL-JoN> WaltzingAlong: that would help if the bot was working
<GS3User007> how do i add a program to my startup script?
<sub[t]rnl> !startup
<WaltzingAlong> taking a break again!
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<WaltzingAlong> GS3User007: ~/.kde/Autostart
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: i installed it and when i try install a theme or press apply nothing happens :[
<rand_acs> does firefox support flash and java on Gutsy 64?
<CPrompt^> LiL-Jon : did you add the applet to the panel?
<LiL-JoN> rand_acs:  yes
<CPrgmSwR2> Is there a way to get colors to appear on the console
<LiL-JoN> CPrompt^: whats that
<rand_acs> LiL-JoN: the navtive one?
<dystopianray> CPrgmSwR2: what do you mean?
<LiL-JoN> wait no
<LiL-JoN> rand_acs: yes
<rand_acs> native*
<rand_acs> awesome
<CPrgmSwR2> like text that appears in konsole has different colors
<LiL-JoN> rand_acs: but still 64 has bunches of problems
<dystopianray> CPrgmSwR2: konsole supports colours
<CPrgmSwR2> I am using cmake and its all the same white color
<CPrgmSwR2> but in gentoo the text would appear in diffierent colors
<CPrompt^> LiL-JoN : the kbfx is just an applet that replaces the kmenu.  You can "remove" the kmenu and then right click on the panel and "Add Applet" you will see KBFX listed there.  Might have to move it over to wher the kmenu was.
<rand_acs> LiL-JoN: ugh, so getting the 32bit version is probably still beter
<_3mti_> Hi all
<dystopianray> CPrgmSwR2: gentoo probably has a different version or a patched version
<alpha> Hi - I've been using following browser's in KDE for awhile now - Firefox - Opera - Epiphany - There is good and bad with all seems like. Has anyone tried SEaMonkey? - I know it's based on mozilla - Want something more stable then Firefox - it crash'es sometimes - real annoying.
<LiL-JoN> rand_acs: yes
<LiL-JoN> CPrompt^: i did that and thanks dud
<dystopianray> alpha: what about konqueror?
<CPrompt^> LiL-JoN : np.  Confused me at first too LOL.  Can always add the kmenu back the same way you added kbfx ;)
<LiL-JoN> thanks again
<_3mti_> i have question: Im using arch x86_64... can I run 32-bits programs ? ( i need quake3 on 64... or run on 32) is possible ?
<LiL-JoN> CPrompt^: you deserve a cookie a huge one
<alpha> yea - it's ok too but like the qiuck links you can put in tool bar on firefox
<hero> !ekiga
<dystopianray> _3mti_: there is a 64-bit quake3
<_3mti_> where ?
<dystopianray> _3mti_: although it does not have punkbuster
<dystopianray> _3mti_: http://ioquake3.org/
<WaltzingAlong> _3mti_: yes
<Pantha> CPrompt^: you can change those colours by editing /etc/profile . use google to find some guide for that file
<leo_> i'm upgrading 7.04 -> 7.10. the "distribution upgrade" stalls on the second point "packagedepot adjust" and does not continue. what to do?
<_3mti_> this IOquake3 i compatibility with 1.32 ?
<rand_acs> LiL-JoN: the 3in1 script form the forums doesn't work anymore though
<Pantha> i meant CPrgmSwR2
<sub[t]rnl> _3mti_: you can run 32 bit processes along side 64, unless your system started in 32-bit mode
<LiL-JoN> rand_acs: no clue what that is :[
<dystopianray> _3mti_: yes, as long as punkbuster is not used
<LiL-JoN> CPrompt^: i cant install a theme
<sutheep> sub[t]rnl: dude, thanks i got back in
<_3mti_> my directory /lib/x86_64 is empty... i have to make UPGRATE FULL ??
<rand_acs> LiL-JoN: ah, it's this cool script that installs one of the 32bit browsers with the whole works
<sutheep> sub[t]rnl: modprobe nvidia still shows nothing
<sub[t]rnl> sutheep: excellent
<CPrgmSwR2> Pantha: do you know where a good color profile is
<LiL-JoN> rand_acs: oh
<WaltzingAlong> !fixapt
<Ubotwo> Factoid fixapt not found
<LjL> !adept crash fix
<Ubotwo> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<liquid-x> sub[t]rnl: it's still using nv driver, that should be ok right?
<sub[t]rnl> yes sir
<Pantha> CPrgmSwR2: if you like gentoo's profile, use it. you have to just edit that "PS1='\u@\h:\w\$ '"-line
<LiL-JoN> CPrompt^: i cant install a theme
<sub[t]rnl> now, make a backup copy of your working xorg.conf
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<_3mti_> sutheep: what is your promlem with nvidia ? im using nviadia driver on Feisty
<CPrompt^> LiL-JoN : make sure you are trying to install a package for the same version of KBFX you have.
<leo_> mainz
<CPrompt^> gotta go.  work is calling LOL
<liquid-x> sub[t]rnl: thanks, i'm gonna go install nvidia driver
<Pasar> I just installed feisty (gutsy wont work on my machine) and need to install my graphics adaptor now.. but apt-get gives me an error because it cant get the autoconf package.. whats wrong?
<Pasar> i used the same procedure on ubuntu once and it worked
<LiL-JoN> i wish itunes worked on linux :[
<sub[t]rnl> Pasar: whats the apt-get command your using
<Pasar> sudo apt-get install autoconf automake autotools-dev build-essential cpp-4.1 linux-source libdrm-dev libgl1-mesa-dev libncurses5 libncurses5-dev libtool m4 xorg-dev xserver-xorg-dev
<sub[t]rnl> Pasar: whats the error
<Pasar> package autoconf doesnt have an installation candidate
<sub[t]rnl> do a apt-get update then try?
<Pasar> sub[ŧ]rnl: how can i do that?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get update
<lee_> hmm say has any one heard of another unbuntu powered project?
<lee_> called freespire?
<snowdonkey> #chessclub
<Pasar> sub[t]rnl: thanx, this seems to help :)
<mike-kubuntu> is there an expose plugin for compiz fusion, and how do you choose the kde decorator?
<bjwebb> mike-kubuntu: yes, ccsm
<LiL-JoN> i wish itunes worked on linux :[
<sub[t]rnl> i dig the expo plugin
<mike-kubuntu> bjwebb: i'm looking through ccsm, but i cant find how to enable compose effects or how to use kde themes
<mike-kubuntu> Lil-JoN: i know the guy who's working on getting it runing in wine, but amarok is so much better i have no clue why you'd want ituned
<sub[t]rnl> amarok > *
<LiL-JoN> mike-kubuntu: i actually only want it cause i have a card for free music
<WaltzingAlong> itunes worked for me through wine (though yes i use amarok)
<bjwebb> mike-kubuntu: well scale is like expose
<mhterres_> hey guys, I installed gutsy and now I can't authenticae via LDAP anymore :-/
<lee986321> hmmm well, i have leechers lol
<mhterres_> any tips ?
<bjwebb> mike-kubuntu: and once you have kde-window-decorator installed, the easiest way to launch it is with fusion-icon
<mhterres_> I noticed that there is a auth-client-config now
<mhterres_> but I don't find documentation
<rhythmicmayhem> LiL-JoN: Don't know if this helps but http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QTFairUse
<rand_acs> can anyone point me to the 32bit repositories? I can't seem to find it anywhere... no firefox32 in apt-cache :(
<atlfalcons866> will kde4 be in hardy
<mike-kubuntu> bjwebb: i have compiz-kde installed but i don'[t have a fusion-icon
<mike-kubuntu> bjwebb: right now i'm launching it by running compiz
<BloodyTux> Hey, on the alternate CD, can I still repartition the windows partition on my PC without using data or do I have to download the full CD for QtParted?
<lee986321> whats ratio ?
<atlfalcons866> !gutsy
<bjwebb> hmm im not sure where you're supposed to get kde-icon from tbh
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<atlfalcons866> !hardy
<sub[t]rnl> atlfalcons866: I would think so, but not sure
<Ubotwo> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) | Due April 2008 | For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron
<bjwebb> you can launch kde-window-decorator --replace from cli
<CPrgmSwR2> Pantha: are you still here
<Jucato> kwin --replace
<Pantha> CPrgmSwR2: yes
<BloodyTux> Anyone know?
<bjwebb> s/kde-icon/compiz-icon
<mike-kubuntu> bjwebb: cool, that works, i'll add it to autolaunch
<LiL-JoN> can somebody help me find a theme that works in my KBFX?
<sub[t]rnl> BloodyTux: what was your q?
<The_Machine> my mouse has more buttons than it lets me configure in KDE's system settings - does anyone know how i can configure/bind these extra buttons in KDE?
<BloodyTux> I burned the alt. cd. Can I do QtOarted on that so I wont lose all my windows stuff.
<lee986321> OK waht is a freez?
<CPrgmSwR2> Pantha: I am still having issue getting color to work
<BloodyTux> *QtPArted
<Pantha> CPrgmSwR2: did you find some good profile?
<CPrgmSwR2> no
<CPrgmSwR2> I don
<CPrgmSwR2> I don't know where to find a good profile
<sub[t]rnl> BloodyTux: the alt cd is used to upgrade a current ubuntu partition
<sub[t]rnl> BloodyTux: so you should be ok
<BloodyTux> ...
<BloodyTux> I have no ubuntu or kubuntu installed anymore...
<sub[t]rnl> BloodyTux: Then you don't want an alternate cd
 * BloodyTux swears a lot
<mike-kubuntu> what determines the order that kde autostarts thinks in ~/.kde/Autostart
<WaltzingAlong> BloodyTux: i do not know how well it can handle existing windows partitions
<WaltzingAlong> mike-kubuntu: filename?
<sub[t]rnl> thats my guess too
<mike-kubuntu> alphabetically?
<BloodyTux> This sucks...
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<BloodyTux> I knew I shouldn't have combined my ntfs with my linux
<mayeco> kopete is crashing in Kubuntu Gusty Gibbon
<mayeco> every time...
<WaltzingAlong> mayeco: yup grab the patch
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? already addressed; check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500 and toward the bottom are downloads (the updates will be available in the normal repositories when they have been thawed)
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 153500 in kdelibs "Kopete crashes on startup" [High,Fix committed]
<mike-kubuntu> gmail keeps crashing firefox since i upgraded
<sub[t]rnl> nice WaltzingAlong: now how can I trigger you to say that!
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<mayeco> thanks WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<utnubuk> anybody know how to download visualizations for amarok???
<The_Machine> BloodyTux, how come?
<mayeco> WaltzingAlong: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb?
<utnubuk> checked the forums on amaroks site, not much info...
<BloodyTux> I want linux back but my parents want windoze
<WaltzingAlong> mayeco: yes
<mayeco> WaltzingAlong: oks!!
<WaltzingAlong> BloodyTux: tell them it is the next version of windows ;D
<The_Machine> heh
<BloodyTux> XD
<BloodyTux> won't work
<The_Machine> BloodyTux, why don't you dual boot
<BloodyTux> they've used it before....
<The_Machine> and have it default to Windows?
<BloodyTux> I want to...
<The_Machine> ??
<ima-n00b> anyone ever had an error with /etc/sudoers before?
<The_Machine> get a 2nd hdd
<BloodyTux> Can't
<BloodyTux> ...
<The_Machine> don't even touch the NTFS
<WaltzingAlong> BloodyTux: or get vmware and seamlessrdp working http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-870334588969932096
<The_Machine> why not?
<BloodyTux> Parents....
<BloodyTux> *sighs*
<The_Machine> are you like, 13?
<ima-n00b> cant use sudo anymore
<BloodyTux> 16...
<sub[t]rnl> ima-n00b: whats the exact error
<The_Machine> time to grow some, friend.  :)
<Hamra> at work, i have kubuntu installed with windows, the default is windows with a time for the menu 1 second, no one noticed anything, my boss never even noticed the 10 gb missing :P
<The_Machine> (i kid.)
<RytmenPinnen> BloodyTux, buy yer own computer :)
<ima-n00b> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 11 <<<
<ima-n00b> sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 11
<The_Machine> yeah
<The_Machine> you can get a good PC for like, $200 on craigslist
<mayeco> kdesu?
<BloodyTux> I wish... I spent all my cash on a PS3
<The_Machine> (assuming you're in the USA)
<RytmenPinnen> that's what I did 1 year after we got our "modern" family computer
<WaltzingAlong> BloodyTux: ask them to just try it for 3 weeks. help them through the transition. show them useful things like printing, openoffice.org, multiple desktops, browsing the web, so on (the things they knew how to do in ms windows)
<The_Machine> install kubuntu on your PS3
<BloodyTux> and YDL doesn't work on my TV
<vzduch> BloodyTux: your fault
<vzduch> ;)
<Hamra> did i just see a bot "ubotu" leaving the server?
<RytmenPinnen> install linux on that then :D
<atlfalcons866> ps3 is mad slow
<The_Machine> isn't that bad
<ima-n00b> i used smb4k.. and set the mounting options in the configuring section.. and now i get the sudo error
<atlfalcons866> i have ps3 and installed ubuntu on it and it was slow
<BloodyTux> I have a SD TV so text is unreadable
<atlfalcons866> you only have 200MB ram
<ima-n00b> just spent all night installing :(
<vzduch> you can get a decently useable used machine (PIII/Thunderbird class) for EUR50 incl. monitor and printer off Ebay w/ a bit of luck
<BloodyTux> Dude, Ubuntu doesn't work well on ps3, you need YDL
<Pantha> CPrgmSwR2: in gentoo the PS1-line is: PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'
<atlfalcons866> whats thunderbird
<poison--> !GUTSY
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Pantha> CPrgmSwR2: so replace that old PS1-line in your /etc/profile with that
<atlfalcons866> !breezy
<hasse> hey, i have a archive compressed with .ace, when i try to unace it with : #unace x archive.* it completes but dont extract anything, if i try on a windows there's no problem
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol for more details.
<vzduch> atlfalcons866: AMD Athlon (not Athlon XP)
<hasse> !unace
<Ubotwo> Factoid unace not found
<atlfalcons866> ok
<vzduch> !info unace
<Ubotwo> Package unace does not exist in
<atlfalcons866> !warty
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<poison--> is gutsy issues allowed yet?
<The_Machine> BloodyTux, how are you liking the PS3?
<LjL> poison--: sure
<WaltzingAlong> feel free to play with the bot in a private chat with Ubotwo
<atlfalcons866> !hoary
<Ubotwo> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<BloodyTux> PS3 rocks
<poison--> LjL, how2 play mp3s now?
<WaltzingAlong> poison--: of course!
<BloodyTux> Best ever.
<poison--> still libxine1?
<The_Machine> how long have you had it?
<BloodyTux> Since July
<poison--> damn Dolphin rocks
<choco_hopper> i have a little problem with blender. it's freezing my computer on opening any menu. any ideas?
<LjL> poison--: libxine1-ffmpeg should do it
<jjj__> can i request for ubuntu cds and kubuntu ON EVERY release? I have a slow internet conection and my only resort is to request for them...I like giving copies of it to my classmates...
<atlfalcons866> my ps3 hasnt froze on me yet :)
<The_Machine> heh
<Pantha> CPrgmSwR2: and it should work after you start konsole again, or run "source /etc/profile"
<RytmenPinnen> finally I got past "preparing the upgrade" without errors (this channels is somewhat flooded)
<poison--> !mp3
<Vermux> what is better for displaying content of files ? cat or less/more ??
<jjj__> can i request for ubuntu cds and kubuntu ON EVERY release? I have a slow internet conection and my only resort is to request for them...I like giving copies of it to my classmates...
<Ubotwo> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hasse> anyone's a ace archive wizard ?
<The_Machine> jjj__, you don't ask here man.
<atlfalcons866> !dapper
<Ubotwo> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<BloodyTux> atlfalcons866: what's your PSN?
<The_Machine> go to shipit
<LjL> !botabuse
<The_Machine> atlfalcons866, ??
<Ubotwo> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: depends. i usually use less
<atlfalcons866> the_machine skyfalcon866
<atlfalcons866> i think
<BloodyTux> which one???
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: with cat It doesnt pauses at the end of each page of a file?
<WaltzingAlong> LjL: how to get the name changed from factoids?
<atlfalcons866> g2g
<LjL> WaltzingAlong: the name changed?
<lee986321> erg....I  just realised something....the adio is so crisp and clear I heard something that was in a sound track that wasnt there befor....
<WaltzingAlong> i think Vermux cat defaults to spitting it all out
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: ok
<lee986321> they really did a great job on the soundsystem part
<WaltzingAlong> factoids. it is misused. meant to mean "small" fact but really the ~oid like humanoid means something less than human; so factoid should be not a fact
<Pantha> CPrgmSwR2: is it working?
<RytmenPinnen> what the heck, now it started from the beginning.......................... !! aaaaaah, now I got that error again
<Vermux> how do I c computer specifications in kubuntu?
<RytmenPinnen> I'm having serious problems updating
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: kinfocenter  ?
<CPrgmSwR2> Pantha: no
<Pantha> CPrgmSwR2: so did you replace that ps1-line?
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<Pantha> and tried that "source /etc/profile"?
<LjL> WaltzingAlong: heh come on it's just a name
<CPrgmSwR2> I even restarted konsole
<WaltzingAlong> sure sure that is how it starts ;D
<Assid> hey
<Assid> major issue in the live disc
<Assid> kopete crashes
<sub[t]rnl> !waltz
<Ubotwo> Factoid waltz not found
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<WaltzingAlong> lol
<Assid> i cant connect to msn on it
<WaltzingAlong> Assid: sure grab the patch
<LjL> !botabuse
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? already addressed; check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500 and toward the bottom are downloads (the updates will be available in the normal repositories when they have been thawed)
<LjL> please
<Ubotwo> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Pantha> CPrgmSwR2: those colours don't change after that source-command?
<jer_> No problems here! Except um... Wireless Ethernet card. Adaptability issues with Toshiba.
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 153500 in kdelibs "Kopete crashes on startup" [High,Fix committed]
<LiL-JoN> can soembody help me with this error http://pastebin.com/m6b6a4686
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: there is no general screen with cpu Ram speed?
<jer_> And my sound isn't working. Go figure.
<CPrgmSwR2> Pantha: not the ones in cmake
<Assid> WaltzingAlong: am reinstalling atm
<Assid> will do it when i finish installing
<vzduch> LjL: what's the problem
<vzduch> ?
<LjL> vzduch: that the bot shouldn't be abused?
<LiL-JoN> me?
<Pantha> CPrgmSwR2: oh.. it might use some other file for its color-settings
<CPrgmSwR2> Pantha: The beauty with colors in cmake is that it points out errors
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: like ms windows task manager?
<vzduch> LjL: I can't see it being abused atm
<sub[t]rnl> LjL: sorry, was just joking with waltz earlier that I should be able to trigger him for the kopete .deb
<Assid> alrite.. letting this install as we speak
<CPrgmSwR2> Pantha: directories do show up as blue
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: htop can give you some of that. there is a prog like that with ubuntu (gnome)
<Assid> im gonna watch "final cut"
<LjL> vzduch: well, i can
<LiL-JoN> can soembody help me with this error http://pastebin.com/m6b6a4686
<Jucato> vzduch: [23:46] <sub[t]rnl> !waltz
<sub[t]rnl> Vermux: lspci, df, free, are all commands that will give system info
<Jucato> Vermux: there's also ksysguard
<CPrgmSwR2> Pantha: but whats weird is by default cmake colorize its text
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: but one to give it all together in a nice package? some desktop applets i guess
<mike-kubuntu> does anyone have the color scheme to get the windows to look like they did in fiesty?
<CPrgmSwR2> Pantha: so someone had to manually modify cmake to make it un-colorized
<vzduch> Jucato: you can wet your pants for one single command that doesn't exist.. *shakingHead*
<arash> is the stable version of 7.10 out yet?
<WaltzingAlong> LiL-JoN: ok so check the permissions:   ls -lh /home/jon/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: kinfocenter doesnt give all at once?
<Jucato> vzduch: at this point in time, the bots are under heavy usage because of the latest release
<sub[t]rnl> arash: yup
<Jucato> vzduch: every improper use of the bot leads to unnecessary load
<LiL-JoN> WaltzingAlong: run that in terminal?
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: sure all in that one program but not altogether. maybe you want to see on one screen cpu/ram/hd space/ and so on
<Jucato> vzduch: specially if the wrong factoid was called on purpose
<vzduch> Jucato: and then you trigger !botabuse.. another unnecessary load.. :P
<WaltzingAlong> LiL-JoN: sure
<Vermux> Jucato: ksysguard is like task manager in Win?
<Jucato> Vermux: yeah
<Vermux> ok
<Pantha> CPrgmSwR2: maybe cmake doesn't recognize your console-program and that's why it doesn't use colors
<Jucato> Vermux: although pressing Ctrl+Esc brings up just the Processes list
<LiL-JoN> WaltzingAlong: this happens every time i close dolphin
<sub[t]rnl> Vermux: but better, you can tailor your own worksheets if you want
<Pantha> CPrgmSwR2: have you tried it with some other consoles?
<WaltzingAlong> LiL-JoN: sure every time it tries write to a file on which it does not have the permission to write
<LiL-JoN> WaltzingAlong: heres the output of that command "-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.1K 2007-10-19 08:38 /home/jon/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml"
<CPrgmSwR2> Pantha: I used gentoo in the paste and worked fine with konsole
<WaltzingAlong> LiL-JoN: and there you have it. must have opened dolphin as sudo so now that file is owned by root but you should see jon jon there instead
<jer_> Question: Before I updated Ubuntu 7.06 to 7.10 - my sound was working fine. When I updated to 7.10 my sound isn't working anymore - instead I only hear a faint audio, probably coming from another internal speaker for "beeps" , etc . . . How can this be fixed?
<WaltzingAlong> LiL-JoN: so change it to you. sudo chown jon:jon /home/jon/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<LiL-JoN> WaltzingAlong: how do i fix?
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: waht is htop\? do I need it?
<sub[t]rnl> jer_: alsamixer
<WaltzingAlong> !info htop | Vermux
<Ubotwo> vermux: Package htop does not exist in
<LiL-JoN> WaltzingAlong: your a life saver
<LjL> WaltzingAlong: sorry, package lookup is not available
<jer_> subttrnl - alsamixer - enable this?
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: not needed, just shows same stuff as in 'top' but maybe in a nicer way
<WaltzingAlong> LjL: thanks, noticed that
<sub[t]rnl> jer_: run it from a cli (command line interface)
<sub[t]rnl> jer_: open konsole, and then run alsamixer.  You can mute the front ends or adjust volumes.  See if that helps
<RytmenPinnen> I'm having trouble updating, when the updater is preparing for update I get an error: Error during update, Failed to fetch http://mirror3.ubuntu.com/dists/feisty-seveas/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'mirror3.ubuntu.com' + a bunch of other sources . Does anyone else have this problem?=
<gns_nobody> #kubuntu-de
<jer_> sub(t)rnl - what would the run command for that look like? in konsole?
<Vermux> sub[t]rnl: lspci gives information that ksysguard doesnt have?
<RytmenPinnen> pastebin doesnt seem to be working for me either..... dunno why
<_3mti_> Cy4 all & THX 4 HELP !!! QUAKE III EXCESSIVEPLUS on Linux 64!!! I love this game !!!
<_3mti_> cy4 all
<sub[t]rnl> jer_: alsamixer
<WaltzingAlong> RytmenPinnen: there are several http://pastebin.com
<Jucato> RytmenPinnen: are you updating to gutsy? or just plain updating?
<RytmenPinnen> to gutsy, from feisty
<jer_> subt[t]rnl - OK. that worked.  It says Master, PCM, MIC, Caller I, Off Hook.
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: been a long day?!
<Jucato> RytmenPinnen: it's best that you disable 3rd party repos
<bjwebb> hi
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: quite
 * bjwebb is running kde4
<RytmenPinnen> k
<LiL-JoN> bjwebb: is it nice?
<bjwebb> erm
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: ksysguard crushed
<LiL-JoN> bjwebb: screenshot me
<bjwebb> its seems slow
<jer_> subt[t]rnl - PCM is 100<>100, Mic is as well. Master is 00, but nothing else.
<nosrednaekim> bjwebb: yeah... I think it still has all the debugging stuff turned on
<sub[t]rnl> jer_: use your keyboard direction keys to navigate and adjust volumes. "M" will unmute any muted channels
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: correction: kinfocenter crushed when I click on GL
<bjwebb> can i turn it off, because it makes my 1GB machine look silly
<nosrednaekim> bjwebb: is it RAM use? or CPU?
<miesjel_> ik krijg geen verbinding met mijn newsserver via klibido
<bjwebb> nosrednaekim: not sure
<bjwebb> it just feels slow
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: its been two days for me...heh
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: open GL
<utnubuk> i messed up my upgrade - when I fetch updates in adept the version upgrade button turns on - when I click it the upgrade utility begins to run and then gives an error because I'm already upgraded...
<utnubuk> how can I fix this?
<miesjel_> i can't get klibido to connect with my newsserver
<utnubuk> some kind of dpkg?
<mike-kubuntu> how do you change the color of the window bers?
<blck> hi @ all
<bjwebb> i don't appear to have a menu
<Jucato> bjwebb: kde4? that's normal
<AmyRose> What do I have to do to re-enable apport's crash reporting?
<nosrednaekim> bjwebb: right click on the desktop, run command, run "kickoff"
<Jucato> it was only a bit later that the kickoff menu was added
<AmyRose> I selected to start KDE with a blank session and am no longer getting anything from Apport
<Jucato> or it is... whatever :P
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: its in Beta 3
<blck> my kopete crashed every time i want to connect to msn, because of an programming mistake how can i change that
<nosrednaekim> bug 153500\
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: ^^^^
<nosrednaekim> bug 153500
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: doesn't work here
<Vermux> Jucato: kinfocenter crushes when I click on open GL, I think it is a bug
<nosrednaekim> err! I have to rembeber tht link!
<bjwebb> thats nice, can i actually have it popuping up from my menu?
<Jucato> Vermux: ksysguard, not kinfocenter
<RytmenPinnen> thanks Jucato, sems to be working now.
<Jucato> bjwebb: right-click on the desktop -> Add Applet, look for Application Launcher, and drag and drop to the panel
<Vermux> Jucato: no, kinfocenter
<miesjel_> i can't get klibido to connect with my newsserver, how can i connect?
<AmyRose> or at least is there a way to find out what is starting in a default Kubuntu session?
<bjwebb> this object could not be created
<nosrednaekim> bjwebb: not yet I don't think.
<sub[t]rnl> blck: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<nosrednaekim> he's gone or else I would have had that b4 you ;)
<wsjunior> kopete is crashing attempting to connect to msn, how to solve it?
<mhterres_> anybody can help with auth-client-config ?
<AmyRose> wsjunior: Follow sub[t]rnl's link
<nosrednaekim> wsjunior: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<sub[t]rnl> nosrednaekim: pfft my dad can beat up your dad
<mhterres_> I can't authenticate in Gutsy using LDAP :-(
<Vermux> Jucato: check that. I think it is a bug
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: what video card do you have?
<wsjunior> new kdelibs to fix a kopete issue?
<Jucato> I don't know. I can't check it right now. if it is, file a bug report
<nosrednaekim> wsjunior: indeed
<Jucato> wsjunior: yes. for the kopete crashing
<AmyRose> wsjunior: Yes. Because the problem is caused by KIO_HTTP
<wsjunior> got it :)
<ScorpKing> LiL-JoN: hiya!
<jer_> subt[t]rnl - Hmm, nothing seems to be working. Master doesn't have a volume option. PCM and Mic toggling doesn't seem to affect it.
<AmyRose> !hi | ScorpKing
<Ubotwo> ScorpKing: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jer_> sorry bad connection
<bjwebb> whoever asked for a snapshot: ksnapshot crashes
<lee986321> any one in here with a  x 300 I just need to verifie its ram befor I go "poking" and "peeking" in my code
<AmyRose> wsjunior: It shouldn't be that much of a surprise since kdelibs affects all of KDE ;)
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: where do I check that?
<ScorpKing> :P
<lee986321> hmm actually poking and peeking would be used for audio now taht I remeber
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: lspci | grep vga
<mike-kubuntu> kde4's probably slow now because they still have extra checks for bug reporting in it
<jer_> so the alsa mixer doesn't have too many options . . . .
<lee986321> OOOOH COOLIO I can control the volume by using my mouse wheel
<jer_> Master, PCM, MIC . . . Master has no volume for some reason. Just mute or un mute.
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I hate that that feature isn't in Vista!
<mike-kubuntu> lee986321: how?
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: nothing happans when I type it
<miesjel_> can somebody help out with a klibido-prob?
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubuntu: scroll over the kmix applet
<AmyRose> lee986321: My laptop has a knob for that, which is even cooler! =P
<lee986321> just rest the mouse on the Icon
<lee986321> witthe speaker
<mike-kubuntu> ah
<mike-kubuntu> cool
<kobaia> kubuntu only lets my keyboard volume go from 0-11% and mute does not mute it
<miesjel_> cannot connect to newsserver...pan works okay but find it very cumbersome
<kobaia> or from 100-89%
<Dorgendubal> can someone tell me how I can configure compiz from KDE. I'm using 7.10
<lee986321> it seems taht many of the interactiv Icons can do that
<nosrednaekim> kobaia: same thing happened here until I manually set the volume up and down to the master channel
<nosrednaekim> Dorgendubal: what video card?
<Dorgendubal> ATI
<AmyRose> aww...
<lee986321> resting the  mouse at the botom of the chat line alows you to flip between windows
 * AmyRose hugs Dorgendubal for having ATI
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: does the information u r looking for is the following? : 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
<ghozala> hi can anyone tell if this there is an amarok help channel here  in irc
<jer_> Question: How do I enable the master channel volume? It's missing on my Ubuntu....
<CPrgmSwR2> Dorgendubal: download the latest 8.40 drivers from amd.com
<CPrgmSwR2> then kde4 runs nice and fast
<CPrgmSwR2> the drivers that are in kubuntu don't work well with kde4
<nosrednaekim> Dorgendubal: get the proprietayr drivers with the restricted-manager-kde then install xserver-xgl
<excitatory> ghozala: #amarok
<nosrednaekim> CPrgmSwR2: he isn't talking about kde4
<Hamra> in adept manager, the install is complete, i see dpkg run finished, but is till see the 100% bar, and not the update complete page, is it safe to close adept?
<ghozala> thanks
<CPrgmSwR2> oh
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: thats what I thought....happenes to me in fiesty on my via
<AmyRose> CPrgmSwR2: Yeah, Dorgendubal is talking about running Compiz
<bjwebb> CPrgmSwR2: i was the one talking about kde4 being slow
<lee986321> and resting the mouse on the Icon of Ameroch will change its volume aswell
<bjwebb> Hamra: not really
<Dorgendubal> I don't have any problem with my video card. I'm looking for something similar as gnome-compiz-manager
<kobaia> nosrednaekim: not quite sure i get what you mean by setting the volume up and down to the MC
<lee986321>  you can't do that with windows
<nosrednaekim> kobaia: in kmix go to settings->global shortcuts
<AmyRose> bjwebb: You're lucky. All KDE 4 ever does for me is crash on startup
<lee986321> erg
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: what is open GL,. what does it suppose to display?
<lee986321> Not running kd4
<Dorgendubal>   I don't have any problem with my video card. I'm looking for something similar as gnome-compiz-manager (same right color)
<bjwebb> AmyRose: :D
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: if you had a version installed before, you may want to delete the .kde4 dir
<lee986321> or am I?
<AmyRose> Vermux: It allows programs to do 3D without slowness if your hardware supports it
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: I didn't, and I have no .kde4
<AmyRose> I checked that already
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: your ability or inability to play/do 3D games/stuff
<bjwebb> nosrednaekim: maybe i should have done that
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: Or the way things seem to be headed, your ability or inability to run X in the future :(
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: ok, so the video card is not good enough?
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: eh?
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: They're talking about scrapping X as it is and rewriting it on top of OpenGL, which would break support for my old computer
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: I also had a problem watching stream of video in web sites.
<sub[t]rnl> Dragnslcr: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Hamra> thanks bjwebb, you saved me, adept is installing something else now
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: VIA's have problems with 3d accel or anything requiring openGL
<ChrisMir> argh, great... upgrade tool crashed :(
<nosrednaekim> !via | Vermux
<Ubotwo> Factoid via not found
<nosrednaekim> !unichrome | Vermux
<lee986321> erg
<Ubotwo> Factoid unichrome not found
<AmyRose> !test
<Ubotwo> Failed.
<AmyRose> haha
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: package info not avaialble remember?
<AmyRose> yay, I failed!
<LjL> Jucato: besides, it wouldn't work without !info anyway ;)
<lee986321> maybe theyl have 2 types, they'ss save x for oldersytems and write the opengl for the newer systems
<Jucato> yeah
<AmyRose> Jucato: But I don't remember any packages called "via" or "unichrome"
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: that wasn't packages
<ChrisMir> Are there known problems with upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10?
<bjwebb> is kde4 in the gutsy repos built with fulldebug enabled?
<AmyRose> lee986321: I sure hope so
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: there's a handy !search command too
<nosrednaekim> !search via
<Ubotwo> Found: edubuntuhandbook, kdesvn, aptoncd, subversion, samba, ext3, alternate, ops-#edubuntu, terminal, gimpshop
<nosrednaekim> pffft
<lee986321> I am running a dell dimension 5150
<jer_> So after my upgrade from 7.04 -> 7.10 . My sound isn't working. The master volume in Konsole for asla doesn't give me an option for master volume, it just has options mute or unmute.
<lee986321> I think its considered Old lol
<AmyRose> !gimpshop
<Ubotwo> gimpshop is a hack that makes The Gimp look and feel more like Photoshop.  A .deb for Ubuntu is available via http://plasticbugs.com/?page_id=294
<AmyRose> haha
<kobaia> any update on getting 3d accelerated desktops working with ATI x1900?
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: yes?
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: in other words, it is a shi**y video card?
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? already addressed; check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500 and toward the bottom are downloads (the updates will be available in the normal repositories when they have been thawed)
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: nvm :)
<Ubotwo> Launchpad bug 153500 in kdelibs "Kopete crashes on startup" [High,Fix committed]
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: precisely
<lee986321> AmyRose this might be sacralage but have you tried Free spire?
<kobaia> is there a fix to the kopete crashes everytime you try to connect, yet?
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: VIA? of course it's is! :)
<AmyRose> lee986321: Yes, and I FREAKING HATED IT
<nosrednaekim> yay! bug botis back!
<ChrisMir> What is the best way to revive from a crashed upgrade?
<lee986321> lol
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: Ic. it explains also why I cant watch video stream smoothly embeded in a web site
<AmyRose> lee986321: I tried it in a VM and couldn't not stand the fact that its default search engine is Live
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: yup... they are the bottom of the bottom line.
<GS3User007> how do i check what the OS sees my ip as?
<lee986321> ahh
<AmyRose> lee986321: Also, doing updates broke the whole thing
<nosrednaekim> GS3User007: ifconfig
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: who, via|?
<GS3User007> thanks
<lee986321> ouch
<jer_> Does anyone know how to fix the sound on Ubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> GS3User007: or click on the Network manager
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: yeah
<Jucato> Vermux: all the VIA S3 video cards can basically do well is just display..
<letalis> is there a utility in linux thatll make a 1:1 copy of an iso image on a flash drive?
<lee986321> define fix...lol
<AmyRose> letalis: Yeah, dd
<nosrednaekim> !persistent
<Ubotwo> Factoid persistent not found
 * nosrednaekim keeps forgetting
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: no that wouldn't be persistent
<jer_> lee - the master voluem is missing. you can hear a faint sound but it's from inside the computer (laptop -toshiba)
<letalis> awesome i thought that it might i couldnt remember. thanks
<lee986321> how about gentoo? AmyRose?
<AmyRose> lee986321: I got bored waiting for it to install
<lee986321> hmm
<nosrednaekim> !ot
<Ubotwo> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lee986321> LOL
<jer_> :D
<AmyRose> lee986321: Yeah, we should move this to #kubuntu-offtopic (and I'm already /joined there)
<lee986321> true
<ChrisMir> *sigh* Is there anyone who can at least point me at the right direction, concerning my crahsed upgraded?
<lee986321> any how back on topipc
<nosrednaekim> ChrisMir: is it possible for you to resume?
<Pantha> ChrisMir: i had problems too, and i found it easiest to reinstall from scratch
<dedors> mhm my xorg uses 20% cpu (of a 3200+), fglrx and NO xgl
<ChrisMir> I dont have a resume button atm. I'm in the upgrade tool, but it is just sitting there doing nothing
<Vermux> nosrednaekim: via specialize in mini ITX?
<The_Machine> is there a repository i can add that will add the win32 codec package so i can view whatever in Kaffiene?
<jer_> The asla mixer on Konsole is working fine. However the master volume in there is gone. PCM and MIC volume is there . . .
<nosrednaekim> Vermux: yup
<ChrisMir> Pantha: That's a poor mans solution. I wish to upgrade :)
<ChrisMir> The upgrade tool warns me when trying to close the app.
<Pantha> ChrisMir: yeah, but nothing seemed to work anymore, so i had to =)
<jer_> My two audio opptions are RealTek ALC861 (OSS Mixer) annndd... HDA Intel (asla mixer) - the sound is not working. What do I do? Anyyyone?
<nosrednaekim> jer_: use the Alsa one.
<nosrednaekim> !win32 | The_Machine
<Ubotwo> Factoid win32 not found
<jer_> nosrednaekim - ok, so it gives me 3 options on HDA Alsa Mixer
<jer_> PCM, Mic, Capture
<jer_> Select PCM?
<WaltzingAlong> The_Machine: grab w32codecs
<The_Machine> from where?
<nosrednaekim> jer_: umm try the OSS one then ?
<ChrisMir> well. I closed the upgrade tool. Lets see if apt can resume the upgrade
<jer_> nosrednaekim - Gotcha. Volume option is there, so I selected it . . . .
<sonic> can you run OS X virtualized in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> jer_: and......
<nosrednaekim> sonic: yes, but it is illegal unless you buy a copy of the OS
<jer_> nosrednaekim - now the volume can be heard, but extremely low, like it's coming from inside the laptop and not the two speakers.
<sonic> nosrednaekim: xen or vmaware?
<WaltzingAlong> The_Machine: multiverse ?
<sonic> nosrednaekim: *vmware*
<nosrednaekim> jer_: what are you playing the sounds with?
<nosrednaekim> sonic: IDK, google it
<jer_> nosrednaekim - currently using the default movie  player for an mp3
<The_Machine> good question.  checking.
<philipp_> hi
<jer_> nosrednakeim - anddd sadly the volume is all the way up.
<philipp_> i have kubuntu gutsy installed on my laptop
<emilsedgh> !hi | philipp_
<Ubotwo> philipp_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nosrednaekim> jer_: try using amarok
<philipp_> and i encounter some serious problem: dropdown menus begin to jitter when i click on them. This is serious becaus i can't select anything nor see what i could select...
<nosrednaekim> !enter | philipp_
<philipp_> is there anyone who encounters the same?
<Ubotwo> philipp_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<philipp_> ok
<philipp_> sorry
<jer_> nosrednaekim - that's a music player?
<nosrednaekim> philipp_: do you have any sort of menu transparency turned on?
<nosrednaekim> jer_: yes, should be installed by default
<ChrisMir> argh.. sudo dpkg --configure -a gives this:
<ChrisMir> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0003' near line 2 package `libc6':
<ChrisMir>  `triggers-pendi' is not allowed for third (status) word in `status' field
<jer_> noesrednaekim - weird. it's not installed. i have ubuntu 7.10
<philipp_> nosrednaekim: i had compiz-fusion and emerald installed - but it was so unstable. i didn't uninstall it, but i don't use it anymore... transparency: i don't know anything specific about it... where can i look that up?
<WaltzingAlong> jer_: with kubntu 7.10 you get amarok
<WaltzingAlong> kubuntu*
<jer_> ahh... I've got Ubuntu so....
<nosrednaekim> jer_: #ubuntu for ubuntu users ;)
<WaltzingAlong> jer_: maybe check #ubuntu ? but of course you could install amarok with ubuntu
<wsjunior> which is the package that contains gimp translations?! i mean support for other languages than english
<vzduch> jer_: ..so you're in the wrong channel :P
<jer_> Rofl, sweet
<jer_> Thanks though
<wsjunior> btw, the kdelibs fix solved the problem with kopete ;-)
<nosrednaekim> philipp_: did you install XGL?
<nosrednaekim> wsjunior: sweet
<LiL-JoN> jer_: sudo apt-get install amarok
<kobaia> wsjunior: which one is that?
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: hey..
<thid> did then add compizfusion to kubuntu 7.10?
<rinaldi> hey has anyone had problems upgrading to 7.1 in adept?
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: hey
<philipp_> nosrednaekim: yes, XGL is installed and i use it
<ChrisMir> rinaldi: yes. I'm in the middle of an upgrade problem too :(
<rinaldi> I've fully updated but im not being prompted for version upgrade nor is there a version upgrade button...
<nosrednaekim> philipp_: don't use XGL with kwin ;)
<ChrisMir> system seems realy borked
<ChrisMir> rinaldi: Perhaps close and reopen adept
<newsense07> rinaldi: did ya check pre-released updates in adept-manager ?
<rinaldi> yeh done that and reboooted
<rinaldi> any ideas anyone
<philipp_> nosrednaekim: okay, when i just remove the package with APT - does it set automatically to use the plain xserver?
<nosrednaekim> ChrisMir: better back up your data!
<ChrisMir> Already did that to start with ;-)
<nosrednaekim> philipp_: yeah
<ChrisMir> still, a reinstall would cost me a lot of time setting up stuff :(
<WaltzingAlong> rinaldi: which problem?
<philipp_> nosrednaekim: thanks for your help!
<WaltzingAlong> upgrading kubuntu? from feisty (7.04) be sure software-properties-kde is installed (sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde) then follow the upgrade instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<rinaldi> walzingalong: theres no upgrade version available in adept
<The_Machine> i don't see xine-lib in any of the repositories either
<The_Machine> could someone do an apt-cache search and see if they see it in there?
<ubuntu_> I have a problem with a german installation hanging at (translated) "Language packuages are being installed".
<The_Machine> just so i know i'm not missing anything
<Assid> hey
<rinaldi> oh ok il try that then
<kotelo> hi!
<ubuntu_> That's the message in the window title. The window itself says  (again translated from german): "Language packuages are being downloaded".
<kotelo> i have a question!
<nosrednaekim> The_Machine: eh... what are you trying to install?
<nosrednaekim> kotelo: ask!
<ubuntu_> Can I somehow skip this point?
<kotelo> how can i install beryl or compiz fusion in kubuntu 7.10?
<Assid> man the live disc installaton has alot of issues
<Assid> i mean alot
<Assid> i cant see the boot up screen
<Corp> are the win32codecs broken in gusty
<nosrednaekim> kotelo: what video card?
<WaltzingAlong> rinaldi: it can take a moment for adept to realize the update is available. you could force it to check with kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade"
<Ertain> Dang, are the Ubuntu servers still getting hammered?  I mean by the people updating?
<kotelo> nosrednaekim, ati
<Assid> the kubuntu loader just doesnt come on.. i dont know whats happening while  its starting up
<kotelo> the drivers are installed
<kotelo> direct rendering: Yes
<kotelo> :D
<kotelo> xD
<Assid> anyone know whats up with this?
<nosrednaekim> kotelo: the proprietary drivers?
<kotelo> yeah
<QwertyM> How do I install that new Amarok version ?
<Corp> and what is the synaptic = in k
<WaltzingAlong> synaptic is for gnome
<Corp> in know
<Ertain> Adept
<nosrednaekim> Corp: adept
<Corp> thanks
 * The_Machine likes adept
<nosrednaekim> kotelo: you need xerver-xgl and compiz-kde, log out, and log back in :)
<The_Machine> nosrednaekim, xine-lib
<kotelo> apt-get install compiz-kde xserver-xgl
<kotelo> that's all?
<The_Machine> (divx codecs for kaffeine)
<Corp> has anyone tried installing gusty and found the win32codecs broken or undownloadable?
<sam64> I have a problem with apt.. its a quick fix, but I forgot how to do it
<The_Machine> Corp, i don't see them there at all.
<The_Machine> i just got them manually.
<nosrednaekim> kotelo: yeah
<Corp> what does purge from adept mean
<kotelo> nosrednaekim, thanks man
<kotelo> :)
<Assid> err.. can someone help me with this
<vzduch> !aptfix | sam64, you mean that? -->
<Corp> request purge
<The_Machine> delete downloaded files i thought, Corp
<Assid> i dont gret the kubuntu loader
<nosrednaekim> The_Machine: I don't think those have the divx stuff. search for divx in adept
<Assid> the one you get during the startup (after grub)
<mike-kubuntu> aanyone eelse getting a freeze on amd64 using gmail in firefox?
<Corp> The_Machine, did you try just searching codecs
<The_Machine> i did corp
<The_Machine> nothing.
<Corp> I had them there untill I pressed purge
<The_Machine> heh
<The_Machine> do you have any third party repos enabled?
<hero> !crypto
<Ubotwo> Factoid crypto not found
<utnubuk> I seem to have lost the channel list thing on the left in konversation, anybody know how to get it back??
<Corp> oh I know you need to modify your surces lists The_Machine
<utnubuk> the panel that tells you what server you're connected to and which channels you're in
<sam64> vzduch: I think that was it, but I cant se very good in this program.. and I can install the one I like
<The_Machine> Corp, that's the same as changing repos in Adept.  Question is, are you talking about adding another repository, or just enabling something that's disabled by default?
<Cugel> Say guys, I thought dolphin was the file manager in Kubuntu. But after upgrading I still only have konqueror. Any guesses/tips?
<sam64> vzduch: What context would that be used in?
<Corp> The_Machine, yes disabled by default or might just need to be added I don't know I always make automatix do my sources list
<LjL> Ubotwo: part
<shutdown> ciao ragazzi
<shutdown> si parla in ITA qui?
<LjL> !it
<The_Machine> ewww
<shutdown> ok
<The_Machine> automatix :/
<LjL> shutdown: #ubuntu-it
<Assid> err.. can someone help me?
<shutdown> LjL: Thank you so much!
<Assid> i dont get the loader (after grub)
<Assid> the system starts in the background.. no issues...
<Vermux> does anybody uses mc?
<Assid> but i want to have the darn kubuntu loader.. in the foreground
<melomane> hi,can someone help me with my adsl connection?
<LiL-JoN> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<LiL-JoN> !ping
<melomane> i use pon to connect,i would like to do something to make it reconnect,when it is disconnected
<LiL-JoN> !ping
<sam64> how do I get apt to stop trying to install OOo?
<cap601> I've just booted up Gutsy and all my panels have vanished.  How can I get them back?
<sam64> alt-f2
<sam64> then type 'kicker'
<cap601> Thanks - Everything appears to be fine now
<mike-kubuntu> gutsy is awesome
<Assid> too many damn bugs
<mike-kubuntu> i'm only getting one
<zorglu_> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<wsjunior> how do i tell gimp to use my native language?
<huy> ok i have a major problem with gutsy
<Assid> now my mouse stopped working
<huy> i cant get my nvidia-glx-new to work with linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<Assid> more bugs
<ubuntu_> hi
<Assid> bah.. works again
<SoulChild> hey all,I have no eth1 device but there is eth2 and eth3 ? how do i fix ???
<Assid> okay can someone help me please
<huy> what's wrong Assid
<Narada> hi in the new kubuntu how do i turn compiz effects on or how do i test them; i want to see some eye candy!!!!!
<Assid> huy: i dont get the kubuntu loader
<huy> what do you mean by the kubuntu loader?
<sam64> I take it gutsy just came out?
<Assid> if i use ALT F1 .. then i get to see whats happening.. when the machine boots
<Assid> else i get nothing on th escreen
<Narada> came out two days ago or something
<huy> Assid: nothing at all?
<Assid> nadda.. after grub.. it just sits there blank
<huy> Assid: not even a progress bar and the word kubuntu?
<Assid> huy: thats what i mean by the loader
<huy> ok but after that did you system work ok?
<huy> did you get to log in to X?
<Assid> yeah.. the lcd backlight remains on all the time.. then it flickers and voila.. X
* LjL changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support channel | Download Gutsy http://kubuntu.org/download.php | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 beta 3: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<Assid> till then i have no idea whats up
<huy> and everything else is ok
<Assid> huy: seems to be
<Assid> and oh ya .. the kopete buy
<huy> ok then that's not a major problem
<Assid> bug
<huy> Assid: i think you just have a usplash problem
<huy> try reinstalling usplash
<Assid> usplash huh
<spawn57> wow, it's gonna take forever to upgrade to gutsy
<wsjunior> using fglrx im not able to use tty anymore, is there any way to fix it?
<wsjunior> they have odd colored lines instead of the prompt
<mdoe890> does kubuntu 7.10 include compiz fusion by default?
<huy> Assid: yea usplash is the one that is responsible for the "loader"
<Assid> okay whats the patch for kopete for msn ?
<Assid> huy: okay.. i didnt know which package it was
<spawn57> can I upgrade to gusty using the cd?
<Vermux> !mc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Assid> reinstalling.. will check what happens
<huy> Assid: don't use kopete, use pidgin
<Vermux> nobody uses mc?
<emilsedgh> !compiz | mdoe890
<ubotu> mdoe890: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<huy> spawn57: yes you can upgrade using the cd
<huy> spawn57: download the cd, go into adept-manager, and then add the cd as sources
<Vermux> huy: pidgin is better than Kopete?
<DaleksUnited> anyone know how i can make the 'upgrade' button appear in adept?
<spawn57> huy: can you tell me what line i have to add to my sources list?  I used apt-cdrom ..and did dist-upgrade but I's barely upgrading any packages
<huy> spawn57: don't add it directly in your sources.list
<huy> just use adept-manager
<spawn57> oh
<spawn57> alright
<Vermux> does pidgin better than kopete?
<huy> yes
<Assid> huy: there should be a patch i think for kopete for the msn plugin
<QwertyM> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<huy> Assid: I don't use kopete so I'm sorry I can't help you
<Assid> hrmm ok
<AkiraYB> Assid: Kopete halts trying to enter MSN?!
<sam64> Pidgin is much nicer than kopete.. more features and such
<Assid> AkiraYB:  crashes
<QwertyM> Kopete crashing? Happens here too.
<QwertyM> SISGEV()
<charlie5> is it normal during upgrade to stall on "preparing the upgrade: fetching file 64/65" ... it's been there for about 10 mins now
<QwertyM> Or something
<Assid> waltzin gave me a patch.. but i was on live at that time.. couldnt save it
<sdewww123> hi all
<sdewww123> i'm trying to run Quake on ubuntu, but when the game switches to fullscreen, my monitor go out of sync. any idea how i can fix this? i am usin FGLRX
<AkiraYB> Assid: It's a bug in kdelib...
<EowynCarter> hi there
<AkiraYB> Assid: I'll find...
<charlie5> nm ... it's going now (sorry for oise)
<Assid> lets see how i like pidgin
<Assid> been a while since i used it
<Assid> last time i was on it.. it was gaim
<huy> it is like gaim
<huy> but a little bit nicer
<EowynCarter> ah i know know what pigdimis lol
<AkiraYB> Assid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500
<sam64> every time I try to install a package, apt tries to install OpenOffice, and fails
<jakob_lund> Hi. I'm having a weird problem since updating gutsy to the released ver. I can't log in in kdm -- just get a black screen for 2 sec., and then back to the login screen :-/
<EowynCarter> still on feisty ;)
<AkiraYB> Assid: There are deb packages that fix the problem...
<nosrednaekim> jakob_lund: were you using XGL/compiz previous to the upgrade?
<ScorpKing> jakob_lund: do you have home on a different partition? is there space left in /tmp?
<EowynCarter> speaking of which, what would happens if a delete feisty's partition, on install gusty ? for grub mainly. I have the windows partitions, and still need to be able to start windows
<Assid> AkiraYB: where? how long before it hits the  repos any cluE?
<ChrisMir> w000t. apt is running again. hopefully upgrade will finish now
<AkiraYB> Assid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500
<ubuntu> hola amigos !!
<ScorpKing> EowynCarter: as long as you have windows installed first it should be picked up by grub.
<AkiraYB> Assid: Don't know, but the fix was commited already.
<EowynCarter> but to sould also see the feisty is gone, and put gusty instead right ?
<jakob_lund> nosrednaekim: nope; ScorpKing: woohoo, that's it: /home partition is full...
<Assid> i wonder if i should install the deb mentioned there
<AkiraYB> AkiraYB: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<ScorpKing> jakob_lund: lol. that happens if X can't write to a partition. ;)
<charlie5> can i listen to amarok during an upgrade (upgrader reccomends clsoing all aps to prevent data loss) ?
<AkiraYB> Assid: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<AkiraYB> Assid: Works for me.
<nosrednaekim> charlie5: yeah..you can
<nosrednaekim> charlie5: thats just so you don't edit documents and such
<charlie5> nosrednaekim: thank you :)
<sam64> anybody know how I can stop apt from trying to install open office? Its a quick fix, but I dont remember how to do it..
<AkiraYB> sam64: sudo aptitude keep-all ?!
<kobaia> is there a fix for Kopete yet?
<vzduch> kobaia: read the chat, then ask again.. ;)
<nicolai_> sam64:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nosrednaekim> kobaia: yes http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<AkiraYB> kobaia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500
<Cugel> Yeah there's a fix for kopete (it works)
<kobaia> oh, sorry, i was scrolling up and didnt see anything
<kobaia> was just above, sorry
<kobaia> anything for the 64-bit users? ;P
<AkiraYB> :D
<sven_> Hi there, I just installed kubuntu 7.10 on my dell latitude d620 laptop and using adept manager I just installed compiz but... how do I activate compiz??
<AkiraYB> kobaia: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<charlie5> :D ... about a gig of d/l's for the upgrade
<Cugel> compiz --replace
<LiL-JoN> alt f2
<LiL-JoN> yeah
<Assid> sven_: support for the sony viao's are bad.. the function shortcut keys dont work
<kobaia> <3
<EowynCarter> isn't compiz on by default ?
 * charlie5 kisses his bband moden and kicks his old 56k dialup :)
<sam64> AkiraYB: I keep getting this: I wasn't able to locate a file for the openoffice.org-style-human package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch)
<sven_> Assid, I dont have a sony vaio.....
<Cugel> My monitor&display module (from system settings) doesn't work anymore. Haven't been able to find a fix yet. Any ideas?
<nicolai_> sam64: Did you try my suggestion?
<vzduch> charlie5: don't kick it too hard, you might still need it as an emergency backup or so.. :)
<mluser> How do I set a wifi network to come up automatically on boot without waiting for a user to log in? I'm using feisty btw
<sam64> nicolai_: yeah, Ive tried that a few different ways. Thats not the problem
<jakob_lund> ScorpKing: yes, that did it, I'm in!! ;-) thx
<ScorpKing> jakob_lund: np
<charlie5> vzduch: lol ... good idea ... also i'm not wearing shoes ;)
<nicolai_> sam64: ok. I had a similar problem once where I had to uninstall the broken packages. But I also had to get adept working first, so I guess it is a different situation .
<kobaia> Kopete Messenger: Unhandled Bug 402 - please file a debug bla bla
<EowynCarter> right, i'm off to install gusty. (And hopes it don't crash)
<MrBallZ> hi, i have a problem, I had to cancel the distro update manager , and when trying to restart it , it tells me that apt is running allready , in the processes i can see  dpkg running ,  what can I do ... to start again the distro upgrade ?
<ksivaji> HymnToLife how you are able to hide your ip "HymnToLife has joined this channel (i=firas@unaffiliated/hymntolife)."
<Assid> how do i disable the group by applicatio
<HymnToLife> ksivaji, it's called a "cloak", see the Frenode FAQ
<rc-1> hi, when it was installing debconf (in upgrade) i got segmentation fault (core dumped).  then it couldnt install X-11 for dependency reasons and froze
<Assid> got it
<ksivaji> HymnToLife ho ok
<blck> how can i run aixgl under kubuntu 7.10
<BrightEyes`> "‎the desktop previewer & pager applet could not be loaded.  please check your installation." how can i solve that ?
<newsense07> blck: isnt in xorg in 7.10 already
<sboyer> is this server pretty much linux focused?  Can someone tell me antoerh server that has reg IRC chans on it?
<blck> yes it is ... sry i asked fals e how can i run it?
<newsense07> gotta add a few things to your xorg.conf
<vzduch> sboyer: ?
<sam64> sboyer: freenode has a lot of stuff on it if you look around
<blck> do you have a link or something?
<HymnToLife> ksivaji, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<newsense07> !aiglx  | blck
<ubotu> blck: AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<sboyer> all right thanks.  I listed chans the first time I got on and it seems mostly linux focused
<sboyer> I'll look again
<AkiraYB> Anyone had problems with flashplugin-nonfree?!
<Dr_willis> wowsers - downloading the iso via torrant at 1,200 kb/sec...
<Dr_willis> I dident even think my connection could GO that fast.
<newsense07> AkiraYB: nope just installed it a few minutes ago
<_Lemon_> Well, it seems I have a bug to report, since the upgrade my MySQL upgrade/crashed tables scripts that comes with Ubuntu as standard seems to have wiped my database files clean off my hard disk.... yay!
<vzduch> sboyer: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/
<AkiraYB> newsense07: But, it works?!
<AkiraYB> newsense07: It's freezing every time I try to watch a video...
<newsense07> AkiraYB: working fine here
<newsense07> AkiraYB: i can watch videos on my 3d cube even
<AkiraYB> newsense07: Don't know what's going on... :D Thanks, anyway.
<BrightEyes`> "‎the desktop previewer & pager applet could not be loaded.  please check your installation." how can i solve that ?
<Dr_willis> Ya know. I never have figured out whats different on the 'dvd' vs the 'cd' iso images. Just more packages by default on the disk? not more Installed by default is there?
<genii> Dr_willis: Just remember to keep seeding afterwards ;)
<djdarkman_> how can I install kde beta 2 to be a seperate desktop enviorment in kde?
<Dr_willis> genii,  :) its allready done..
<Dr_willis> thatwas..speedy
<djdarkman_> don`t understand what`s about the session
<ubuntu> my kubuntu 7.10 block on installation at 82%, anybody speak french ?
<tsdgeos> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu> thank tsdgeos
<nosrednaekim> !kde4 | djdarkman_
<ubotu> djdarkman_: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<djdarkman_> nosrednaekim: the first says what is KDE4, the second is the release schedual, and the third is what I have trouble understanding
<Assid> man.. adept installer is just sooo slow
<Assid> im trying to choose multiple packages.,. aand its just slow
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman_: ah ok... what exactly don't you understand?
<ksivaji> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<trixon> Hi! can anyone tell me how to clerar the installation que in aptitude? Got a failed installa atempt that keeps asking me if I would like to install, aptitude clean just cleae the debs, right?
<spykedtomato> hey all
<djdarkman_> nosrednaekim: it someting about second X server
<AkiraYB> trixon: aptitude keep-all ?
<kobaia> anyone else having issues with kaffeine simply crashing when opening a file? Sig 11 SIGSEGV error
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman_: are you trying the Xephyr method?
<djdarkman_> nosrednaekim: no, I just want It to be selectable at startup
<MrBallZ> hi, i have a problem, I had to cancel the distro update manager , and when trying to restart it , it tells me that apt is running allready , in the processes i can see  dpkg running ,  what can I do ... to start again the distro upgrade ?
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman_: when do you get this error?
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<spykedtomato> since my upgrade i can't get vmware-server to run - my machine says it's not installed anymore. Tried to install a newer version, the installer tells me to uninstall the old. HELP!! lol
<djdarkman_> nosrednaekim: the problem is that I don`t understand what do I have to put where to make it apear in the kdm menu
<blck> I've added some things to my xorg.conf...but i dont see any effects...how can i run my 3D Desktop?
<spykedtomato> oops - i mean vmware-player and not server
<djdarkman_> blck: what`s your release?
<djdarkman_> gutsy or feisty?
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman_: ah... you need to make a new xsessions file,
<Dr_willis> Can we clarify? Kubuntu 7.10 does NOT come with the 'desktop effects/compiz' enabled by default does it?
<blck> 7.10 i think i've upgraded it but there was a mistake but now i think its gusty
<trixon> AkiraYB> ty, that did work! didnt look into it because of the 'name' wanted to remove, not keep :) TY!
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: correct!
<Dr_willis> abd YES you can enable them with some tweaking/guides.. and I found the whole thing a little flakey under KDE.
<djdarkman_> blck: install compiz-fusion
<AkiraYB> trixon: ^^
<Assid> man adept doesnt thread too well does it?
<Assid> it just lags every time i enable a checkbox for each item
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman_: where in the instructions are you stuck?
<Dr_willis> and Supposbly when KDE4 gets released.. the fancy eye candy features of that will be used instead of the compiz stuff (or so i have heard)
<djdarkman_> nosrednaekim: right, but I`m not familliar witth it
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman_: ok,so you installed kdebase-workspace and kdebase-dev?
 * genii sips a coffee imagines the horrible things that might happen if compiz was enabled by deafult
<djdarkman_> ohhh sorry nosrednaekim , I taught I had to manually create the desktop file
<spykedtomato> Trying again with my question :) - since my upgrade to gutsy i couldn't get vmware-player to run - my machine says it's not installed anymore. Tried to install a newer version, the installer tells me to uninstall the old. HELP!! lol
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman_: nope... you copy it from the one in the kde4 install
<djdarkman_> thanks nosrednaekim , I`ll try kde4 right now
<esperegu> upgrade is failing: 2007-10-19 19:30:33,218 DEBUG The package 'ubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it's in the removal blacklist. ANY SUGGESTIONS?
<Seren> I upgraded to gutsy a few days ago
<Seren> however since the 18th
<Seren> adept_updater has a big "version upgrade" button
<Seren> although I amalready under gutsy
<Seren> if I try it crashes
<nosrednaekim> esperegu: ya... you probably want to remove that remove flag from ubuntu-desktop
<Seren> apt-get dist-upgrade don't return anything fishy
<nosrednaekim> Seren: jknown issue, don't worry.
<esperegu> nosrednaekim: were can I find that?
<Seren> ok thanks nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> esperegu: you using synaptic?
<kobaia> So, after installing the kopete library to fix the original issue, I still have problems, I get a message saying 'Unhandled MSN error code 403' - this happens upon connecting. Any clues?
<esperegu> adept
<esperegu> but also have synaptic I suppose
<Seren> another issue under gutsy the battery report of my asus laptop is totally off
<Dr_willis> Days like this (after a new release) make me happy that i always keep /home seperate and do clean installs...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Seren> i have seen some problems related to acpi or kernel in launchpad
<Seren> but not that specific issue
<nosrednaekim> esperegu: yeah... if you have ubuntu-desktop you do... use synaptic to remove the blacklist on it
<Seren> any ideas ?
 * spykedtomato checks to make sure he's not invisible
<nosrednaekim> !patience | spykedtomato
<ubotu> spykedtomato: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lorenzo_> hi
<esperegu> nosrednaekim: and how is that done?
<Yammeh> What is the file I have to edit to change the priority of my sound cards?
<spykedtomato> just trying to make light of the situation- no offense intended! :)
<nosrednaekim> esperegu: one moment
<Assid> adept needs some threading
<Assid> it just lags everytime i enable an app
<AkiraYB> Yammeh: asoundconf ?
<Dr_willis> Assid,  ive noticed that also.. like a 10 sec lag.
<Assid> yeah
<Assid> major issue
<ScorpKing> Assid: it's most likely resolving dependancies when you select a new app.
<AkiraYB> Yammeh: You can set index system wide in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base too.
<alukard> u know how to monunt the unid D:?
<Assid> ScorpKing: too much lag.. maybe some threading there could help
<omarian> does anyone know how to change the taskbar properties in kubuntu so you only have one open window tab per column?
<nosrednaekim> esperegu: open synaptic and search for ubuntu-desktop
<esperegu> nosrednaekim: I already scrolled to it
<nosrednaekim> esperegu: is it highlighted red?
<omarian> anybody?
<ubuntu__> Super
<esperegu> nosrednaekim: no
<nosrednaekim> esperegu: odd... umm try rmoving it from within synaptic
<shadowhywind> could this update get any slower, I am at 39% !!
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: it certainly could
<Assid> ScorpKing: taking soo long to choose the apps.. i dont know when its going to start downloading and installing
<ScorpKing> lol
<shadowhywind> i feel bad, because in about 4 hours, I am going to have to power down the laptop, regardless how far it gets..
<esperegu> nosrednaekim: done that. retrying upgrade
<nosrednaekim> ok
<djdarkman> hmmm no luck with kde4
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: what happens?
<kaminix> Why is the repository frozen?
<djdarkman> nosrednaekim: nothing, it doesn`t even start
<nosrednaekim> kaminix: too many people using it?
<Assid> seriously  slow :(
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: does anything start?
<shadowhywind> they are maxed out from the upgrade
<djdarkman> nosrednaekim: nothing, does it have a logfile or something?
<Assid> repositories are maxed out
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: not really, I recomend trying it from within Xephyr first there is alog file with that
<phoenixz> I just added compiz to my new (and sweeet) kubuntu 7.10 with adept manager.. How do I get it to work? How do I start it up?
<Assid> 7.10 shoulda had more release tests
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz: if you don't have ATI.... "compiz --replace"
<Dr_willis> and hope it works :)
<Assid> still think it could be easier
<nosrednaekim> lol
<djdarkman> nosrednaekim: are those export command should be executed as root?
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: no
<Dr_willis> i found kde+compz a little.. flakey.
<Assid> nosrednaekim: whats the fix for ati ?
<nosrednaekim> I found it very stable
<Dr_willis> not using it now on this box.. so cant say more. :)
<nosrednaekim> Assid: XGL
<kaminix> nosrednaekim: aha... so it'll unfreaze in a week or so perhaps?
<Assid> link
<Dr_willis> It just had little quirks. like i had to click on the title bar to activate windows. and so forth
<nosrednaekim> kaminix: maybe ;)
<nosrednaekim> !xgl | Assid
<ubotu> Assid: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Assid> someone needs to update that
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim, okay, but how do I get this automated? so that compiz will start up every time with kde, automatically??
<Assid> gutsy has compiz repositories
<nosrednaekim> !autostart | phoenixz
<ubotu> phoenixz: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Dr_willis> ive yet to find a good guide (or any guide) for kubuntu 7.10  compiz
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim, swell.. compiz --replace made kdm crash.. I dont have any windows atm...
<Assid> phoenixz:  kwin --replace
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz: no windows, or no window borders?
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim, no window borders
<Assid> phoenixz: then you  need emerald
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim, Assid, it happens every time I start compiz :(
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz: ok, go back to kwin with alt+f2, "kwin --replace"
<Assid> apt-get install emerald emerald-themes
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz: and install emerald
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack | Assid
<ubotu> Assid: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Dr_willis> !find emerald
<ubotu> Found: emerald, libemeraldengine-dev, libemeraldengine0, xemeraldia
<Dr_willis> Hmm no emerald-themes
<Assid> cooookie!!
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim, so I will have to use emerald instead of kdm... How can I configure kde to use emerald instead of kdm then?
<uslacker> trying to upgrade to 7.10 (like the rest of the world.  Ran through the upgrade instructons
<Dr_willis> wee.. i got wiggly windows under kde now.. :)
<kraut> hi
<Leopard_> hi
<uslacker> the upgrade wizard ran and the downloads all succeeded then Adept crashed
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz: I think you mean kwin... not kdm. after getting emerald, run compiz --replace again
<uslacker> can I restart in the middle withouth redownloading?
<Leopard_> how are you kraut not to sauer i hope
<nosrednaekim> uslacker: yeah
<Assid> nosrednaekim: i had compiz running before i reloaded.. as far as i remember.. you dont need much modification to the xorg..
<MurielGodoi> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Assid> but then i could be wrong
<kraut> Leopard_: actually i am "sauer", yes.
<Assid> err.. emerald is part of the database..
<nosrednaekim> Assid: oh no... 3 lines for me, and those were automaticcaly added
<kraut> how do i activate framebuffer?
<Leopard_> :)
<kraut> (on gutsy)
<Assid> nosrednaekim: viz?
<Leopard_> GEIL kraut
<Leopard_> oh sorry
<Leopard_> i thought you were joking
<uslacker> noserdaekim: do I just restart the process?
<MurielGodoi> hi I just installed emerald-theme packages but i donno how can i enable it.
<Assid> i got this running on dell d600
<Assid> MurielGodoi: ignore it..
<uslacker> or is there a   trick to restarting it?
<Assid> MurielGodoi: its a vanity package.. go to settings and then get it
<Assid> make sure you installed subversion tho
<Assid> fetch the nongpl themes
<nosrednaekim> uslacker: from the command line "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: ok everything is back in my system tray
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: restart?
<LiL-JoN> no
<uslacker> noserdaekim: will give it a go
<LiL-JoN> restarted X
<LiL-JoN> control alt backspace
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim, just compiz --replace without making any other change?
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN: its kicker's problem. to fix it,run "alt+f2", "killall kicker && kicker"
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz: yeah.. give it a shot.
<Assid> hrmm
<MurielGodoi> Assid: sorry, I didn't understand what is happens with emerand-themes package. Could you please explain that again?
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim, okay, seems to work.. :)
<Assid> can someone check the price for dell d600 battery for me please
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz: sweet :)
<kraut> how do i activate this fucking framebuffer on boot?!
<Assid> MurielGodoi: ignore that package.. its a vanity package.. never loads
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<MurielGodoi> Assid: so who sould I proceed to install emerald to work in my gutsy with compiz?
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim,  thanks a lot for the assistance!
<LiL-JoN> kraut: your gone
<MurielGodoi> s/who/how
<kraut> LiL-JoN: what?
<nosrednaekim> MurielGodoi: "sudo apt-get install emerald"
<Assid> MurielGodoi: yes
<LiL-JoN> kraut: for saying F word
<kraut> i asked this question in hundred ubuntu-channels, is that a wonder that i use this word when i allway get ignored!?
<kraut> damn!
<MurielGodoi> Assid: git-clone git://dev.laptop.org/sugar-jhbuild
<nosrednaekim> !patience | kraut
<ubotu> kraut: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MurielGodoi> Assid: sorry wrong msg
<tresko22> hi! anyone else got a problem with amsn after upgrade?
<nosrednaekim> MurielGodoi: ah... OLPC :)
<nosrednaekim> tresko22: yup :)
<nosrednaekim> bug 153500
<MurielGodoi> nosrednaekim: yep :)
<tresko22> nosrednaekim: thanx, any workarround?
<nosrednaekim> tresko22: yeah...just a sec
<djdarkman> ok it works but I can see that It`s realy beta
<nosrednaekim> tresko22: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<nosrednaekim> install that ^^^
<MurielGodoi> Assid: emerald is already the newest version.
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman:  hehe
<tresko22> nosrednaekim: thanx alot :)
<nosrednaekim> MurielGodoi: then run "compiz --replace && emerald  --replace"
<kraut> nosrednaekim: what the... i waited two days....
<kraut> tzz
<djdarkman> only the clocks work right
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: right click on the desktop, run command, run "kickoff" that will give you a basic menu
<Assid> hrmm
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: how come when i control alt and click it goes to desktop cude but i only have 2 desktops
<Assid> is there any plasmoids and stuff?
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: when i should ahve 4 desktops
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: it looks like its flipping over a peice of paper
<djdarkman> nosrednaekim: is there a way of running kde4 focused apps in kde3?
<djdarkman> like dolphin and kopete
<nosrednaekim> its in the compiz config, under the general section called "horizontal desktop size"
<MurielGodoi> Assid: good... working here... what did you said about themes?
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: yeah the executables for the kde prrograms are in /usr/lib/kde4/bin
<Assid> fetch the nongpl themes
<Assid> install subversion first
<Assid> funny thing is.. compiz isnt in adept
<Assid> hahahaha
<Assid> there is sccm but no compiz
<LiL-JoN> nosrednaekim: did you see any of the stuff i worte
<LiL-JoN> ?
<LiL-JoN> wrote
<kubuntu-newbie> I think I am falling in love with a distro...
<nosrednaekim> LiL-JoN:  its in the compiz config, under the general section called "horizontal desktop size"
<jonasp> is it possible to set the dolphin filterbar to filter directories, too?
<ChrisMir> I had a _very_ bumpy upgrade tour and now I'm about to reboot for the ultimate test. wish me luck!
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu-newbie: better say its kubuntu or your head will roll ;)
<nosrednaekim> ChrisMir: k !
<djdarkman> uhhh plasma is not very kde3 friendly
<kubuntu-newbie> LOL, yep nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: lol!
<juhana> any tips to convert divx to 3gpp in ubuntu. mencoder did not support in ubuntu? right?
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu-newbie: are you a new linux user?
<kubuntu-newbie> But yesterdayI was told I could get all the mozilla java/flash plugins with the line 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu restricted extras.'  It did not work.
<MurielGodoi> Assid: error calling tar (svn installed and svn ls xxxxx/emerald-themes ok)
<juhana> new in kubuntu, others for 7 yrs.
<genii> kraut: google is your friend. searching for " ubuntu framebuffer" produced https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer where your answer is near the bottom
<kubuntu-newbie> nosrednaekim: No, I am an old, but not very knowledgeable user.
<nosrednaekim> ah
<phoenixz> Question: I just enabled compiz, but the "cube" only has 2 sides (2 desktops) and I want to use 6 desktops.. where do I specify that?
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz: you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<genii> phoenixz: in the ccsm, under General... make first one of virtual desktops more than 2
<phoenixz> nosrednaekim, I got that one installed.. Im working on it
<Assid> MurielGodoi: yeah does that.. i dont remember what i did.. but there is a way around it
<mike-kubuntu> pheonixz: its undergeneral settings on teh width of the desktop
<Assid> hrmm anyone ere good with editing apt's conig
<Assid> i want to enable multi file downloading from the same mirror
<Assid> like 2-3 files at a time
<kubuntu-newbie> So-- any help in getting the mozilla plugins for java and flash?
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu-newbie: flash is simple...
<nosrednaekim> IDK about java
<kubuntu-newbie> OK
<mike-kubuntu> java is simple too, sun-jdk-6 or something like that
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu-newbie: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<phoenixz> genii, I got that one on 6.. yet, I only have 2 dekstops on the cube, which effectively is not a cube, but a sheet .. :)
<kubuntu-newbie> nosrednaekim: OK
<nosrednaekim> phoenixz: its called "horizontal desktop size AFAIK
<phoenixz> genii, ah, gotta play with the horizontal and vertical virtual sizes.. gottit! thanks\
<sam64> how would I go about removing a broken package from apt?
<LiL-JoN> ScorpKing: hey
<kubuntu-newbie> " Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree"
<fdoving> sam64: how broken is it?
<sam64> fdoving: very broken
<fdoving> !repos | kubuntu-newbie
<ubotu> kubuntu-newbie: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu-newbie: you are on gutsy, right?
<fdoving> kubuntu-newbie: make sure multiverse is enabled.
<fdoving> sam64: what kind of error messages do you get when you try to remove it?
<kubuntu-newbie> The new one-- yes
<sam64>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<sam64>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<kubuntu-newbie> fdoving: how do I enable multiverse?
<djdarkman> ohhh man they still didn`t give megabyes as units to ksysguard ...
<fdoving> kubuntu-newbie: the answer is at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ChrisMir> \o/ I made it
<nosrednaekim> ChrisMir: YAY!
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. what is the 'command' to run the compwiz settings tool anyway? gotta turn off these darn wiggly windows
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: ccsm
<ChrisMir> I did get scared at boot, but it was an unrealted reiserfs error. Neede to rebuild-tree sometime :)
<sam64> fdoving: it tells me to reinstall it before removing it
<mike-kubuntu> Dr_willis: you don't like the wiggly windows?!?!
<ChrisMir> unrelated*
<fdoving> sam64: what package is this?
<djdarkman> someone knows a way of making ksysguard display memory usage in magabytes?
<Dr_willis> nosrednaekim,  soo logical eh. :) they couldent use 'compiz-setting-tool' heh heh
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis: ah.... you caved in to eyecandy once again?
<Dr_willis> i just enabled it to see how well it works under kde.
<Assid> someone should make adept installer faster
<nosrednaekim> ah
<sam64> fdoving: openoffice.org-style-human
<Dr_willis> i DID notice when the window win-shaded it wiggled for 4 min just now.
<Dr_willis> befor it settled down
<lee986321> say how many here aare into it?
<fdoving> sam64: tried to re-install it?
<Assid> its just too sluggish to do dependency checks
<Dr_willis> and i cant get the emerald-theme tool working.. :) at the moment..
 * genii wiggles the windows of Dr_willis
<omarian> hello. i am trying to install the ati unofficial driver using the wikipedia instructions and i am getting an error when i run sudo aticonfig --initial
<nosrednaekim> omarian: do the ones from the repositories not work?
<lee986321> eh Iam a non it person
<sam64> fdoving: well its blocking me from installing or removing packages
<Assid> hrmm kubuntu live cd should have included firefox
<Assid> in the initial install
<lee986321> they did
<fdoving> sam64: fetch the .deb from packages.ubuntu.com manually,and install with 'sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb' from konsole.
<mike-kubuntu> does anyone know how to force the html version of gmail
<Assid> nah.. its not installed for me
<genii> lee986321: How goes the fglrx stuff?
<mike-kubuntu> thier java keeps freezing my browser
<mike-kubuntu> anyone here got 3d acceleration with a 200 xpress?
<Assid> mike-kubuntu: whcih browser?
<lee986321> oh I took a small break..
<mike-kubuntu> Assid: firefox
<omarian> nosrednaekim: do you mean the drivers detected when kubuntu was first installed?
<lee986321> lol befor I broke
<Assid> mike-kubuntu: weird
<fdoving> dr_willis: if you installed compizconfig-settings-manager the command is 'ccsm'
<mike-kubuntu> Assid: it started right after the upgrade to gutsy
<JohnFlux> djdarkman: in kde 3 you cant.  in kde4 its nicer
<nosrednaekim> mike-kubuntu: hmm not that I know of, if you can log in from another browser, you can make it your default though.
<Dr_willis> fdoving,  got it.. wiggly windows NOW off...
<Dr_willis> disablign expo also.. :) and a few other bits
<nosrednaekim> omarian: no, I mean the ones in the restricted-manager
<MrBallZ> I have a problem, when running adept_manager, i get an error , that it's allready running , on the processes  " dpkg " is running, what can i do ???
<lee986321> oh I need to to know how to get my  to have its 256 mb of ram read
<Assid> mike-kubuntu:  strange
<djdarkman> JohnFlux: I`m using kde4 ksysguard right now, but how can I make it use bigger units?
<lee986321> genii Il re log in onto the 64 bit
<fdoving> Dr_willis: yeah, i did kwin --replace, can't really stand all the fancy things yet, too old fashioned i guess :)
<genii> MrBallZ: Close any windows which are open and running Adept or aptitude or apt-get
<omarian> nosrednaekim: yes, those are the ones that I am using that are giving me the error message. this is the wiki link: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<lee986321> brb guys reloggin into my 64 bit
<Dr_willis> AND i notice the exact same problem i had befor.. You must click on the windows titlebar for it to 'come to the front'
<genii> MrBallZ: The updater also uses this sytem so if it's running let it go until done
<Dr_willis> just clicking on the body of the window does not bring it forwared
<JohnFlux> djdarkman: hmm, you cant.  can I ask why?  I could add that feature i guess
<JohnFlux> djdarkman: it just never occured to me that anyone would want to :-D
<JohnFlux> djdarkman: maybe change it all to MB instead hmm
<nosrednaekim> omarian: sorry, I have to go!....
<djdarkman> JohnFlux: well if you are talking about memory these days, you mostly want to know how much MB of memory a process uses...
<MrBallZ> genni: the problem is , that I had to close the updater ... and when I try to run it again, i get that error ... any suggestions ?
<nosrednaekim> omarian: if you istalled from the restricted-manager-kde, you don't have to run that command
<LiL-JoN> does anybody here use superkaramba
<LiL-JoN> ?
<genii> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<daftman> argh no default compiz on kubuntu
<Dr_willis> LiL-JoN,  the little ive used that.. it never woeked very well.
<genii> MrBallZ: Read above by the ubotu
<daftman> oh well it was dodgey on kubuntu anyway
<Dr_willis> Im thinking that no compiz on Kubuntu is a good idea. :)
<MrBallZ> genii: i tried that, but still , adept gets a new  pid  , and keeps running
<Dr_willis> since im finding little bugglets with it.
<omarian> nosrednaekim:  ok sounds good
<JohnFlux> djdarkman: hmm, okay.  I'll code in that feature tonight
<ChrisMir> hmm. isn't flash supposed to work in konqueror now with Gutsy?
<genii> MrBallZ: sudo killall adept
<djdarkman> JohnFlux: thanks, that would be usefull :)
<LiL-JoN> can somebody help me with a theme called furious weather on super karamba
<sam64> fdoving: I dont see it in there
<Captain_Haddock> Gutsy upgrade: The adept upgrade reported an error with debconf and appeared to crash but is still continuing somehow :|
<JohnFlux> djdarkman: any other suggestions?
<JohnFlux> djdarkman: its good to find someone who uses it :)
<Assid> Dr_willis:  dont like compiz?
<LiL-JoN> Assid: i love compiz
<jim> trying to upgrade to gutsy but keeps stalling at the messages below , any suggestions: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/multiverse/source/Sources.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<jim> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<jim> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<jim> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<jim> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/restricted/source/Sources.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<lee986321> holy smokes the 64 bits faster on the down laods
<Dr_willis> Assid,  under kde at the moment.. it has a few issues.
<LiL-JoN> jim: you need to pastebin dude
<Assid> LiL-JoN: yeah. its nice effects.. but personally i think it needs a bit more work .. its slower on the fps for opengl apps
<JohnFlux> jim: try using a different mirror
<lee986321> ok genii iam back
<genii> !pastebin | jim
<JohnFlux> jim: that happens usually when the mirror is down
<Assid> Dr_willis:  what you facing?
<ubotu> jim: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> checking out the emerald themes right now.. :) gee are they ALL OS-X or Vista variants. :)
<Assid> lee986321:  faster?
<LiL-JoN> Assid: whats opengl do?
<genii> lee986321: wb :)
<Dr_willis> Assid,  right now. ya click on a window and it does NOT come to front. You must click on the title bar.
<lee986321> yeah faster
<Assid> LiL-JoN: run gears..
<lee986321> oops
<jim> thanks!
<djdarkman> JohnFlux: it`s anoying sometimes to read the ps aux`s output, and for example if I write a program and search for memory leaks I would probably want to examine it in KB`s but if I`m  watching the memory usage of my programs, I`s easyer to watch it in MB`s these days, another feature would probably be making it automaticly bid to ctrl+alt+del  :)
<Assid> Dr_willis: theres an option for that in cssm ..
<Dr_willis> or use the taskmanager in the panel. (which is what i normally do anyway)
<Captain_Haddock> jim: I've got similar errors with "sub process".. but I've downloaded everything...
<Captain_Haddock> it's in the installation step for me :/
<LiL-JoN> Assid: idk im lost lol
<Assid> Dr_willis: its an option to enable/disable
<Dr_willis> Assid,  which of the 20 options  is it under then? :) it dident do it that way under gnome.
<Captain_Haddock> It's stuck on "Installing the upgrades" :(
<lee986321> waht was taht page taht has the drivers?
<Assid> Dr_willis: i think in the general
<lee986321> erg I need to make a fast screen adjustment
<Dr_willis> Assid,  that brings up another Potential issue. Does Gnome and KDe both share the same compiz settings?
<jim> sorry, I will use pastebin next time . And try a different mirror
<Captain_Haddock> Does anyone know what the ramifications are of closing the dist upgrade adept window during the "installing the upgrades" step? It appears to be stuck.
<djdarkman> btw JohnFlux the kde4 kysguard is a greate improvement compared to the kde3 version :)
<rabindra> i have got realplayerGOLD10 rpm package, how to install it using yum or otherwise??
<Assid> Dr_willis:  wouldnt know.. im just a user
<genii> lee986321: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.41.7_Driver_Manually
<Captain_Haddock> Stuck on "preparing to configure libexpat"
<Dr_willis> Assid,  using the 'Raise on Click' option. I check it.. and it unchecks itself. :) heh
<Assid> Dr_willis: go to the settings.. and change from KDE to flat file
<Assid> the settings where it saves the config
<genii> lee986321: For 8.40.4 just use exact same URL it gives there for the 8.41.7 d/l and intuitively substitute 8.40.4
<rabindra> please help me
<Assid> apparently the compiz people dont think kde is important to support
<mike-kubuntu> how do i set it to html by default
<mike-kubuntu> *gmail
<Dr_willis> Assid,  heh - NOW that checked all those box's by default. just setting it to flat file.. wonder whats up with that.
<angasule> Assid: I think kwin4 is getting composite support anyway, right?
<MrBallZ> genii: i killed all the dpkg ... but it comes back ...
<Captain_Haddock> rabindra: right click on it - should give you an install option.
<Dr_willis> Assid,  i guess part of the issue is the KDE 'settings' tools fighting with the compiz setting tools.
<genii> Dr_willis: Yes, they do share the settings. i have it on both my kde and gnome, same box and changes in 1 take effect in the other (for same user)
<Assid> angasule: not sure mate.. not sure..
<Assid> i use linux for desktop like once a month
<Assid> rofl
<mike-kubuntu> comiz works well with kde here
<Dr_willis> mike-kubuntu,  now that i set it to flat-file and fixed a few settings its working. :)
<Assid> mike-kubuntu:  certain options act really funny if you use KDE to store the config file
<Assid> Dr_willis: there ya go. enjoy mate
<Dr_willis> now if i can find an Emerald Theme thats NOT a OS-X or vista spin off. :)
<genii> MrBallZ: Somewhere it must be set to keep respawning then. Open up adept from the menu and check it's settings about running every time or so on
<rabindra> Captain_Haddock: doesn't give me any installation option
<Assid> angasule: whatever i know is what i get for playing on the  box for 1-2 hours here and there.. and im done.. thats my beta testing.. thats enough for me to find a few bugs
<LiL-JoN> what is the plugin for playing wmv files
<djdarkman> Dr_willis: it`s hard but you can find
<LiL-JoN> so i can install it
<LiL-JoN> for firefox
<Kachna> Dr_willis: having hard time looking for some awesome one :P
<Assid> Dr_willis: vsta is a osx spinoff.. and leopard copied a few things out of compiz
<Kachna> if u find some,lemme know :P
<Dr_willis> just looking for a useble one.
<Assid> Dr_willis:  dont overgo on the effects
<Dr_willis> so far 'vista smoked' seems the best of the bunch.
<Assid> vista smoked?
<Dr_willis> Now that i figtured out how to get emerald to auto-grab the themes.
<Assid> Dr_willis:  irritatingg when it hangs there isnt it?
<Assid> hehehe
<Dr_willis> Fire up emerald-themer tool. ya got to enable cvs, then it can autp-grab themes
<Assid> not cvs.. svn
<lee986321> erg I have a prblem I jsut lost my manual settings for the monitor
<philipp_> hi again!
<Dr_willis> the 'to enable this use this command... ' SHOULD be a 'text selection' box so ya can just cut/past the thing.
<lee986321> its a hardware issue not a soft ware
<Dr_willis> had to type in the command 3 times to get it right. heh
<Dr_willis> or a button to just do it. :)
<philipp_> how can i activate the standby mode in kubuntu? when i go on "log off" i can't see any mode to enter standby mode
<cap601> Whenever I start up Gutsy the panels don't appear.  How can I get them to appear automatically?
<Assid> i need a new battery for my dell .. stupid crap is dead
<LiL-JoN> what is the plugin for playing wmv files
<LiL-JoN> for firefox
<LiL-JoN> so i can install it
<Assid> LiL-JoN: xine
<LiL-JoN> whats xine
<LiL-JoN> ?
<Assid> i think its w32codecs and libxine
<Assid> but then i could be wrong..
<rand_acs> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<rand_acs> ubotu: <3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> Assid: Just open up the plastic case of it, remove the batteries inside noting what kind they are (Lithium , Metal Hydride etc) then go buy rechargeables of that size and same (li ir so). attach wires same as you saw when you opened battery case and tape it together
<MrBallZ> genii:  found out the problem , there were 2 phyton processes running for the updater... killed them and that did the trick ..
<Assid> genii:  ?
<MrBallZ> genii:  thank you very much  :)
<Assid> rechargables?
<genii> MrBallZ: Glad to help
<Assid> i can open them ?
<genii> Assid: Yup
<Assid> are you sure/
<Assid> i dont want to blow whatever it is its not working
<Assid> hehe
<esperegu> grrrr: MarkUpgrade() called on a non-upgrable pkg: 'kubuntu-desktop'
<Assid> i mean ive heard of those exploding batteries
<Dr_willis> #kubuntu-restricted-extras - Commonly used restricted packages
<Assid> genii:  you done this before?
<genii> Assid: inside of tha plastic holder are usually D type batteries all connected in parallel or so. Most times Lithium Ion or Metal Hydride. the camera store or places that sell radio control stuff have these batteries
<rabindra> can someone please help me??
<genii> Assid: Yes
<genii> Assid: (I have done this before)
<Assid> how do you open it /
<phoenixz> I just installed compiz, looks GREAT, but right now, the window focus is  automatic, following the mouse.. Where do I disable this?
<Dr_willis> rabindra,  'please state the nature of the linux emergancy'
<Dr_willis> phoenixz,  we JUST discussed that 4 min ago.
<genii> Dr_willis: LOL
<Assid> genii: can we pm?
<phoenixz> Dr_willis, mouse auto focus? I doubt that
<Dr_willis> phoenixz,  enable 'flat file' for the settings, and then under general tab thers some check boxs
<Dr_willis> i saw the auto focus setting there.
<phoenixz> I recall talking about multiple desktops, nothing aobut mouse..
<Assid> hehe
<genii> Assid: They do not make it easy. but there is normally a seam where they glued it together. i take an exacto knofe and separate it in this way
<Dr_willis> the 3 settings are right there. : the trick was i could NOT enable any of them untill i used the 'flat file' setting
<rabindra> it's not urgent
<genii> Assid: my nick is registered here, so if yours is also, PM is good
<Kachna> hey,how can i find out what mouse button has what number? mean,in ccsm i should set some button,so i wanna to bind it to one,but dunno which is that :/
<kaminix> How do I start katapult again?
<LiL-JoN> what is the plugin for playing wmv files
<LiL-JoN> for firefox
<LiL-JoN> so i can install it
<Dr_willis> LiL-JoN,  Most likely you want to isntall the #kubuntu-restricted-extras - Commonly used restricted packages
<Fade2Black> whats up people
<mike-kubuntu> wheres the setting in fusion that makes the windows pop out? of the cube when you rotate?
<Dr_willis> LiL-JoN,  that should grab most all those needed packages
<Fade2Black> i was just about to ask about that
<LiL-JoN> Dr_willis: i have that installed but i stil cant watch wmv files on firefox
<Dr_willis> getting my top 10 faq.
<Dr_willis> LiL-JoN,  can you watch them in a normal player?
<Fade2Black> will gusty let me install the restricted packages like ubuntu gusty
<fdoving> Kachna: use 'xev' it reports x window events.
<Dr_willis> I never want to watch them in the browser. :)
<LiL-JoN> they are on the internet Dr_willis
<BluesKaj> howdy all ...what an awful experience trying to upgrade thru the net , 3 source failures ...finally did a clean install
<Dr_willis> LiL-JoN,  you may need the mplayer, or xine, or vlc plugings
<Fade2Black> anyone know how to get a wireless card working
<Dr_willis> or use a videograbber extension. :)
<lee986321> ok genni i am back...monitos lost visusl ques for its adjustments
<lee986321> eh i mean genii
<mike-kubuntu> Fade2Black: is it an airforce 1?
<Dr_willis> ive seen several sites that just are a pain to watch videos on.
<kaminix> The konstant changing of the taskbar/fav-/titlebar icon for Konqueror is driving me crazy! How do I turn it off? Really no one who knows?
<lee986321> so what was that page you sent me 2?
<LiL-JoN> Dr_willis: whats that
<Fade2Black> i need something like windows where i finds the wireless connection automatically
<mike-kubuntu> Fade2Black, KNetworkManager does that
<mike-kubuntu> but you need to make sure your drivers are set up niceley
<ChrisMir> how do I active compiz?
<Dr_willis> LiL-JoN,  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006  - theres other 'video grabber' extensions also.  i dont use them much.
<Kachna> thx
<ChrisMir> activate*
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Kachna> mean, fdoving: thx :-)
<Fade2Black> it install in the restricted drivers thing
<Dr_willis> We need to have a few notes on that factoid about the needed ccsm tweaks to get it workign well.
<phoenixz> Right.. One thing left: wifi.. I have a broadcomm BCM94311MCG wifi card in my laptop, and kubuntu shows that I can install the broadcomm 43xx driver for this one in the restricted driver area. When I try to install that driver though, a new window pops up, saying "Specify firmware location".. This window though, is completely disabled, I can not click on a button, or other component, I can not even close it.. When I click on the restricted driver window,
<phoenixz>  and click cancel, I get a crash.. How can I install this driver?
<lee986321> genii iam ready to have fun lol
<genii> lee986321: That link earlier was for manually installing the ati driver specifically for ubuntu
<fdoving> Dr_willis: can't you put it on the wiki?
<lee986321> oh
<Fade2Black> click download
<genii> lee986321: You need it again?
<lee986321> oops
<Dr_willis> I dont even know how to edit the wiki. :) is that the wiki page?
<phnom> well isn't this the darnest thing... everything in compiz works except I can't move the windows around >.<
<Dr_willis> I got a Home Dir. full of my own 'kubntu notes'  heh.
<lee986321> im in kunbuntu will it work ?genii
<fdoving> Dr_willis: yep,  the url is the wiki,  make an account if you don't have one, and click 'edit page' :)
<genii> lee986321: Since command-line will work in kubuntu,ubuntu,xubuntu, etc etc
<lee986321> yeah but if it works for kubuntu
<lee986321> ok sure
<Dr_willis> fdoving,  will that make me a leet haxor?
<Dr_willis> :)
<genii> lee986321: For 8.40.4 just use exact same URL it gives there for the 8.41.7 d/l and intuitively substitute 8.40.4
<fdoving> Dr_willis: yep :)
<lee986321> ill let you know the stats..i am in 64 bit
<LiL-JoN> Dr_willis: ill try the Fing Mplayer plugin for firefox
<Fade2Black> would kwifimanager work
<genii> lee986321: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.41.7_Driver_Manually
<Dr_willis> i was wondering if there was a kubuntu specific wiki also.
<Fade2Black> or do i need knetwork
<Fade2Black> i dont know if it will work since im in ubuntu
<LiL-JoN> Fade2Black: then why arent you in #ubuntu
<Fade2Black> because that channel is going crazy and i like kde better
<Kachna> fdoving: k,figured that 2 my buttons say they'r button2,any ideas where should i start? :-)
<LiL-JoN> Fade2Black: then why dont you install kde on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> ya know.. some day - i would LOVE it if the (#*@*@ panel clock. could tell i wanted 12 hr format.. and change when I set the date/time format..
<Dr_willis> and not want to be restartred. :)
<LiL-JoN> Dr_willis: all you have to do
<LiL-JoN> Dr_willis: is log out and log in
<angasule> Dr_willis: 12 hour format? what, you mean you know when it's day and night? o_O
<sam64> Dr_willis: as if that would ever happen =P
<Fade2Black> i wish i could install the driver for my wifi card at the start then i would have kubuntu but everytime i try and load i get a error because the drivleder is not instal
<lee986321> genii hmm might need that paste ben
<sam64> Dr_willis: Id be happy with just having a simple straightforward way of changing it
<lee986321> how do i get it or can ya send a link
<Dr_willis> LiL-JoN,  yea.. its so SIMPLE.. somthing that should be a check box and applied idemetly needs a logout/in :)
<LiL-JoN> lol
<Dr_willis> a '24 hr clock/digital/analog/12hr/whatever' :)
<Dr_willis> would make a bit more sence
<LiL-JoN> Dr_willis: yeah your right but thats not going to happen until 2009
<LiL-JoN> its to advanced for them
<BluesKaj> <--- trying out the 64 bit version...I've heard one can setup flash etc to run in 32 bit mode on websites ..is this true ?
<Dr_willis> Of course I could suggest the Kubuntu guys make it 12hr by default.. :)
<Dr_willis> 'blasphmy!'
<Dr_willis> :)
<LiL-JoN> Dr_willis:  DO IT THEN!!!
<LiL-JoN> BluesKaj: yes its true
<LiL-JoN> BluesKaj: stupid negro
<ksivaji> libc6-amd64 2.6.1-1ubuntu9  is a package for i386 machine or amd machine
<ksivaji> ?
<Kachna> BluesKaj: yep,had it running
<TimS> AMD ksivaji
<TimS> !info libc6-amd64 2.6.1-1ubuntu9
<ubotu> libc6-amd64: GNU C Library: 64bit Shared libraries for AMD64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-1ubuntu9 (gutsy), package size 3838 kB, installed size 9616 kB
<TimS> Why is there no USB support during boot?
<Dr_willis> TimS,  i had usb support during my boot..
<ChrisMir> hmm... with compiz the mouse focus seems borked. apps focus on mouse but only get on top when clicked on titlebar
<ksivaji> i am upgrading from kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10, my kubuntu 7.04 is not a 64 bit os but now update manager in installing libc6-amd64 2.6.1 now what does it means ?
<Dr_willis> TimS,  ive noticed that with SOME systems you might not have usb keyboasrd support. depending on their bios in the grub menu.
<TimS> Well, during grub. Very annoying, my MoBO supports it, but not pressing ESC to choose my boot options
<Dr_willis> TimS,  enabling 'legacy usb support' in the bios MIGHT help there.
<TimS> Dr_willis: My Bios supports it.
<ksivaji> TimS can you understand what i am trying to say ?
<Dr_willis> TimS,  bingo.. I have a bios that supports it.. but GRUB dosent work properly with my usb keyboards. I have to use a ps2 keyboasrd on that one machine
<Dr_willis> TimS,  'usb legacy' support option in the bios MIGHT fix it.
<lee986321> !paste bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> It is enabled, I can edit all the BIOS settings with my Keybaord, I cant see a Legacy support option though
<Dr_willis> TimS,  and i have this issue on only 1 of my 5 machines..  its some odd bios/usb/grub quirn.
<TimS> I have the MoBo manula here, lemme see
<TimS> What machine is it, out of interest, what make MoBo?
<Dr_willis> TimS,  whats sad on this ONE box. If i enable usb-legacy. both linux an windows refuse to boot. :(but grub works.. heh heh.
<Dr_willis> This is some old Asus AMD64 MB. its about 4 yrs old now i think.
<TimS> Weird :P
<TimS> Well, Mine is a brand new mobo, off amazon
<flake> is there live version i can play with of 7.10
<_buz> i hate d3lphin, how can i deactivate it for good?
<Dr_willis> Yep. I keep a spare ps2 keyboasrd handy.
<_buz> flake: desktop release is just that
<TimS> It might be discontinued, but its the best MoBo arround :P
<flake> ah ok
<ksivaji> TimS is it possible to upgrade for kubuntu 7.04  i386 to kubuntu amd 7.10
<bacon333> Hi
<Assid> dammit
<Assid> i cant open the batttery
<Dr_willis> TimS,  theres a NEW (asus?) mb that has Linux built into the motherboard. :) for fast booting of a Mini-linux.. heh heh.
<Assid> why do they make it so well packed
<bacon333> nice
<TimS> Dr_willis: Yeah I saw that
<TimS> Looks good, 5 second boot
<bacon333> wow
<TimS> Only worth while if you can have a full Linux boot in the background
<Dr_willis> http://www.splashtop.com/index.php
<TimS> While your waiting, you can browse the interney
<Dr_willis> id like it for just a mini media player :)
<sam64> or play tetris
<TimS> True, my MP3 player has a longer than 5 second boot
<TimS> Meizu M6 is awesome though
<mulander> Is there a way to check the 'real' screen resolution I'm looking at? without referring to xorg.conf?
<fdoving> mulander: xrandr
<fdoving> mulander: that is a konsole command.
<genii> !pastebin | lee986321 ... for any output/errors etc
<ubotu> lee986321 ... for any output/errors etc: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> TimS,  your 'use' for it - i think is  Not a useable use. :)
<fdoving> mulander: the resolution with the * is the one you're looking at.
<mulander> fdoving: thanks
<mulander> fdoving: the reason why I ask is after the upgrade my screenres switched to a weird 1152x864 (from 1600x1200)
<nonewmsgs> i downloaded gutsy and the md5 is right in the iso but ive burned it twice and i keep getting (the same) wrnog md5 on the burned discs.  the first one i burned at 40x and the second at 8x
<bacon333> huh
<Dr_willis> Thats  Linux on the MB - is a neat feature for rescue/recovery systems also. Be neat if it got popular.
<mulander> setting it back up results in graphic rendering problems
<bacon333> I can't find any update manager in Kubuntu 7.10
<mulander> glxinfo still says that I have my graph drivers installed and montior vsync and hsync is set properly (or auto detected properly)
<lee986321> yeah i got it up
<Aranel> In new kdesudo, It always remembers my password, How can I disable "remember my password" function ?
<lee986321> and i have one already lol
<MurielGodoi> bacon333: k > system > adept manager
<mulander> the question is why it doesn't want to work after upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10
<BluesKaj> bacon333:  no need yet , but in the konsole " sudo apt-get update "
<bacon333> ah
<bacon333> thanks muriel
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<lee986321> eh
 * Rask330 waves. "For some reason, adept is telling me that I can upgrade to 7.10 ... I'm reasonably sure that I've already installed 7.10. Is this indicative of something seriously awry" o_O
<Rask330> *?
<lee986321> did i do that right?
<genii> lee986321: OK, reading
<bacon333> Is it just me, or is gutsy still quite buggy?
<bacon333> I even had troubles in install... I had to disconnect my internet connection because it hanged at 82 percent..
<genii> lee986321: Heh... you forgot to give the url the pastebin gave back
<bacon333> 'scanning mirrors'
<lee986321> oops
<lee986321> starting a new one thwen erg lol
<Rask330> bacon333:  It's likely because the servers are seriously mobbed...
<bacon333> true...
<bacon333> did anyone else have this problem though?
<taki> buenas!
<bacon333> It was 'scanning mirrors' for like an hour...
<Rask330> I did, but I switched my APT repository to someplace in Ukraine.  :D
<bacon333> ah
<bacon333> hmm..
<bacon333> Well...
<bacon333> how would I 'fix the damages' then? :D
<bacon333> update.ubuntu.com is commented out somewhere :(
<BluesKaj> the canadian repos failed me 3 times trying a net upgrade
<bacon333> hey imagine, from Quebec?
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41223/ is that better lol
<BluesKaj> yeah bacon333
<TimS> :P
<fdoving> Aranel: kdesudo uses sudo directly, which means the configuration file is /etc/sudoers, the timestamp_timeout option is what you want to add.
 * lee986321 figures out what paste does
<lido76-02> hoi
<fdoving> Aranel: you want to use 'sudo visudo' from a konsole to modify that file.
<lee986321> genii is that one better lol
<bacon333> I want more coffee..
<genii> lee986321: Yup, better :) Reading
<lee986321> lol
 * genii puts on a pot of coffeee
<bacon333> :D
<bacon333> I <3 coffee.
<lee986321> so thats what the person ment by feeding back
<genii> Blueskaj: try debian.yorku.ca/ubuntu
<Aranel> fdoving: thanks, but if I add this option, is it logout me in console every 10 minutes ?
<lee986321> no one explaind paste bin to me be for lol
<fdoving> Aranel: add 'timestamp_timeout=0' without the quotes, to the end of the line starting with 'Defaults', making it look like: Defaults·   !lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn,timestamp_timeout=0
<sam64> I very much dislike preground coffee
<bacon333> hmm
<bacon333> I don't mind it..
<bacon333> I hate not-fresh coffee..
<bacon333> ew.
<fdoving> Aranel: no, sudo will just stop remembering your password.
<bacon333> It needs to be just brewed..
<Aranel> fdoving: thanks, u re awesome :)
<bacon333> otherwise, well..
<lee986321> hates coffee alltogeather as well as pop, can't hav e em lol
<bacon333> even half an hour. I run.
<bacon333> You hate coffee!?
<sam64> I put fresh beans in the freezer right up till Im ready to use them
<lee986321> can't have alchy either lol
<bacon333> lol
<lee986321> well it more like hates me
<the-erm> Anyone know off the top of their heads how to set up a local apt repository?
<nonewmsgs> so would you trust an OS whose md5 doesnt match?
<lee986321> sends me to hospital
<alexandre> people i have instaled kubuntu gutsy and firefox but firefox very very ugly can help me ???
<bacon333> I get headaches if I don't drink enough coffee :/
<the-erm> Never mind I'll just google it.
<Wulong> Hi, I can't get my intergrated audio card to work. Everything looks good, amarok plays just fine but no sound. Output from lspci http://pastebin.com/m260837d5 . Suggestions?
<sam64> I dont get coffee related headaches
<mike-kubuntu> bacon333: get off of that
<lee986321> ok genii, i am also downloading the updates
<bacon333> ?
<bacon333> I enjoy coffee.
<sam64> although I often drink 6 cups minimum
<lee986321> eh main ones that is for the system
<mike-kubuntu> bacon333: i used to get that to, your addicted physically, and coffe breaks down the nerves in your brain associated with short term memory
<bacon333> I think I'm going to go and make more coffee.
<alexandre> people i have instaled kubuntu gutsy and firefox but firefox very very ugly anybody can help me ???
<bacon333> bullshit
<lido76-02> yooo people
<bacon333> scientific evidence?
<Clerigo> buenas
<Pasar> how can i get a text editor with admin rights? "sudo kate" wont work for some reason :(
<mike-kubuntu> bacon333: its not dude, go check out recent studies, more than 2 cups a day starts to get harmfull to your nevouse tissue
<bacon333> uh huh..
<sam64> alexandre: download the safari theme =D
<bacon333> people also said that eggs were bad for cholesterol
<bacon333> And they just found out it was complete BS
<alexandre> sam64: thks i try this
<ksivaji> alexandre try someother theme
<mike-kubuntu> bacon333: but you don't get headaches from not eating eggs o.o
<bacon333> I only got headaches when I first started drinking it
<bacon333> I don't get it anymore
<alexandre> not theme is ugly is rendering ugly
<letalis> ok im mad at this kernel. framebuffer support has been in the kernel since as long as i can remember and NOW its broken??
<letalis> this sucks.
<alexandre> gmail withoutr colors
<letalis> lol
<mike-kubuntu> anyone here with a 200m express got it to work with compiz?
<sub[t]rnl> letalis: yup
<bacon333> Not drinking coffee?
<sub[t]rnl> letalis: hopefully they get a fix
<bacon333> That's like saying using Windows is good for you.
<lee986321> my human nuro net work cant handle the ussage of such input as coffee or alcholic beverages..they severly corupt my system causing ultimate shut down of vital process that result in terminal or catastofic shut down of  bio networks
<letalis> consoles are almost unsusable after youve gotten used to it being in 1280x1024.
<mike-kubuntu> lol, i know, i still drink like 4 cups a day too
<ksivaji> alexandre try opera or install vedio driver
<mike-kubuntu> but its scary that they have evidence of that
<TimS> Whens KDE4 and Amarok 2 due to be released
<sam64> its not really scary..
<alexandre> ksivaji: not video driver, konkeror works fine, only firefox have this problem
<nonewmsgs> no one as any comments about that i cant get a good md5 on a burn
<sam64> cause theyve proven that 6 cups a day is good for you
<Alarm> hello. how can i upgrade my system by ignoring some packages ugrades
<Kachna> TimS: december i think
<Kachna> or november..
<TimS> I want Amarok 2 so badlt
<genii> lee986321: Sorry for lag. Several others i am also assisting plus work.
<TimS> baddly*
<bacon333> sam64: YES!
<Alarm> for example if my upgrade wants to install foo1, foo2 , foo3 . to ignore the foo2 for example to be upgraded
<bacon333> *goes off to make some coffee
<mike-kubuntu> is there any danger in enabling the kde4 beta 3 repo's?
<lee986321> its ok i know your human lol
<jeffto> hello there
<ksivaji> alexandre ho it seems that problem is with firefox .
<lee986321> i think
<mulander> anyone has an idea what could cause the resolution problems?
<bacon333> http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxification-diet/coffee.htm
<genii> lee986321: Try to run that command in the way shown at the link I gave you, with the -dpkg Ubuntu/feisty    (or gutsy or so) parts etc
<bacon333> I win
<sam64> coffee actually lowers your chances of getting diabetis and a few other things
<sdlnxgk> 911 I need  help !!!  I uninstalled some package by mistake for openoffice language and now adept and allot of other programs are gone is there a way to go back????
<osh_> Hmm, bad bug after upgrade. I need to install "alsa-oss" manually to get youtube-videos to play with sound. :-/
<bacon333> yes. Yes it does.
<lee986321> ok
<lee986321> oooooooh ok
<mulander> refreshing the question: 'When I try to raise my screen resolution, the display gets corrupted - it worked on higher res. before the upgrade what could cause the problem now?'
<bacon333> ok wait
<bacon333> install restricted drivers?
<bacon333> mulander: did you install the restricted drivers?
<jeffto> I have found a bug in kcontrol on kde3.5.8 on kubuntu gutsy, how I can report it
<jeffto> ?
<mulander> bacon333: no, ati opensource drivers
<bacon333> ah
<bacon333> hmm.
<mike-kubuntu> any danger on enabling the kde4 repos? will it touch any other package in my system, or does it keep the beta ones seperate?
<sam64> well I gotta go
<mulander> bacon333: and it worked before version upgrade
<bacon333> mulander: Go to K menu > system settings > Monitor and display
<yonkeltron> the volume keys on my thinkpad are not broken...due to gutsy...is there anything i can do?
<bacon333> k
<mulander> bacon333: and?
<bacon333> and adjust the settings..
<sub[t]rnl> jeffto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<mulander> bacon333: hsync and vsync are set ok
<bacon333> ok
<bacon333> and screen size?
<aklgagdgj> "downloading and verifying the upgrade tool..."   <--- hangs in there
<aklgagdgj> something wrong?
<mulander> bacon333: changing it to higher res brings the display corruption
<bacon333> hmm..
<bacon333> ok, and your refresh rate is maxed to your monitors refresh rate?
<sub[t]rnl> aklgagdgj: The servers are slow right now
<aklgagdgj> OMG!!!
<aklgagdgj> I can't wait!!
<aklgagdgj> sub[t]rnl: how about speeding them up?
<sub[t]rnl> neither can anyone else
<mulander> bacon333: according to my monitors manual it can handle 75kHz in 1600x1200
<sub[t]rnl> thats the problem :(
<mulander> and that's the current setting
<bacon333> hmm
<bacon333> ok
<aklgagdgj> I think ubntu should upgrade them servers
<bacon333> you mean hz
<bacon333> :D
<lido76-02> Hallo mensen
<mulander> bacon333: typo :)
<bacon333> mulander: just wait a while for an update then... it might be ubuntu's problem..
<bacon333> :D
<lido76-02> zijn er ook nederlanders
 * nonewmsgs wonders if Hz is actually kHz
<sdlnxgk> is there an undo delete for kubuntu???
<aklgagdgj> that's not a way of running a business. Do you see m$$ servers ever slowing down on an upgrade? Do you see Apple ever slowing down on a upgrade??
<lido76-02> you are geeks
<genii> lee986321: Since i am in may channels please help me by putting my name in any messages to me so i can see the channel blink red...thx
<genii> *many
<sdlnxgk> I uninstalled a openoffice file and now missing adept and allot of other programs
<yonkeltron> lido76-02: we're bigger geeks
<lee986321> genii waiting on the system up dates ..iam kind unable to do any thing atm uti they are dne lol
<genii> lee986321: Ah, ok
<lee986321> genii yeah i thaught that
<bacon333> aklgagdgj: pfft, M$ never has more than 50kbps anyway..
<bacon333> aklgagdgj: you never notice any slowdown, because it's always slow :D
<cap601> Whenever I start up Gutsy the panels don't appear.  How can I get them to appear automatically?
<sub[t]rnl> have you ever seen a microsoft ever offer to upgrade their operating system for free? oh wait, thats right..
<aklgagdgj> I've been pressing thr upgrade button for hours now :(
<lee986321> M$ media plays stincs
<lee986321> it clips, the base is distorted and..
<draik> 7.10 released already?
<nonewmsgs> sub[t]rnl actually ms does do service packs
<sub[t]rnl> draik: yup
<lee986321> oh yea ya the highs are scracthy
<draik> How is it?
<sub[t]rnl> sweet
<bacon333> Yeah
<sdlnxgk> anyone out there that can help me??
<bacon333> now Microsoft is offering "Windows One LiveCare"
<draik> Screenshots?
<sub[t]rnl> sdlnxgk: whats your question
<bacon333> This way, M$ can rake in EVEN More money from you, by fixing their own problems.
<bacon333> Having a bug free system wouldn't be too M$-like..
<sdlnxgk> sub[t]rnl,  I deleted a openoffice file and now adept and allot of other programs are missing :(
<aklgagdgj> that's  what I am saying, Ubuntu shouldn't have a mediocre servers
<bacon333> where's the business in that?
<aklgagdgj> that's not professional
<bacon333> Ubuntu has great servers
<bacon333> M$ has far worse than Ubuntu's servers..
<aklgagdgj> bacon333: I cannot upgrad
<sub[t]rnl> sdlnxgk: sudo apt-get install adept
<nonewmsgs> can i upgrade to gutsy by using a cd as a synaptic source?
<bacon333> aklgagdgj: change your apt-resources or soemthing then
<sdlnxgk> sub[t]rnl,  I tried that once but the sources were locked for some reason
<aklgagdgj> what's the command line to upgrade?
<bacon333> or software sources
<sdlnxgk> let me try again
<sub[t]rnl> aklgagdgj: sudo apt get udate %% sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sub[t]rnl> err.. && instead of %%
<LiL-JoN> how come my video is choppy with mplayer?
<aklgagdgj> sub[t]rnl: thanks
<MrBallZ> genii: my upgrade assistant doesn't run, i click on version upgrade , and it downloads it, but nothing runs
<sub[t]rnl> LiL-JoN: are you running compiz-fusion with it?
<sdlnxgk> sub[t]rnl,  will not let me get access says it's locked by another process
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: i just turned off compiz-fusion its horrible
<bacon333> Compiz fission is better... j/k :D
<sub[t]rnl> sdlnxgk: don't apt-get if your already using it, like with adept_manager or something
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<aklgagdgj> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ksivaji> sub[t]rnl ps -le
<aklgagdgj> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sdlnxgk> sub[t]rnl,  I was using adept but had to close it down it was deleting all my programs
<aklgagdgj> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<aklgagdgj> what does this mean?
<sub[t]rnl> aklgagdgj: that your using the most current version of the system
<bacon333> meh
<aklgagdgj> I do I know I've upgraded?
<bacon333> I'm going to go and re-install Kubuntu
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: so can you help me
<bacon333> I'll be back in an hour or so
<aklgagdgj> sub[t]rnl: but I am trying to upgrade to Gutsy
<sdlnxgk> I don't really want to reinstall but might have to
<sub[t]rnl> aklgagdgj: in a cli, type lsb_release -a
<sub[t]rnl> aklgagdgj: tell me what it says
<sub[t]rnl> LiL-JoN: yeah go to prefrences and change the video driver to X11 for me
<aklgagdgj> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<aklgagdgj> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<sdlnxgk> sub[t]rnl,  is there a file some where that shows what I uninstalled?
<sub[t]rnl> LiL-JoN: tell me if it looks better
<LiL-JoN> ok
<sub[t]rnl> sdlnxgk: /var/log/dpgk.log
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: x11Shm?
<aklgagdgj> whath's wrong?
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: now when i open that page it crashes
 * xevious pops in
<sub[t]rnl> LiL-JoN: open what page?
<xevious> aklgagdgj: you're trying to do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<LiL-JoN> the page with the video on it
<cap601> Whenever I start up Gutsy the panels don't appear.  How can I get them to appear automatically?
<sub[t]rnl> LiL-JoN: go back to the Xv driver
<aklgagdgj> xevious: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sub[t]rnl> cap601: press alt+f2 and type kicker
<LiL-JoN> i cant it closes before i can do anythign sub[t]rnl
<xevious> aklgagdgj: have you updated your sources.list to point to the gutsy repositories?
<lee986321> genii grabbing a bit...systems doing  a rather bulky up date
<sub[t]rnl> LiL-JoN: apt-get --purge remove mplayer, apt-get install mplayer
<cap601> sub[t]rnl: I've tried that but they disappeared again on rebooting
<aklgagdgj> OK  NOW IT'S WORKING
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<aklgagdgj> does it need a new kernel?
<sub[t]rnl> cap601: make sure they are not auto hiding?
<xevious> aklgagdgj: it installs a new kernel
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: done
<bacon333> Hello
<bacon333> I'm back...
<bacon333> I'm going to re-install Kubuntu ^^
<cap601> sub[t]rnl: Both are on "Only hide when a panel-hiding button is clicked" and there are also no such buttons
<kamikaze> трям
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: now what
<kamikaze> пошлите меня на русский канал пжалста
<sub[t]rnl> cap601: next time they disapear, run ps aux|grep kicker to see if the processes are really ending
<Kamijo> anyone here who have installed Gutsy on a Dell D380?
<bacon333> lol russian...
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: it crashes still
<lee986321> waht a version upgrade waht CD did I load?
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: it crashes still
<sub[t]rnl> LiL-JoN: open up konsole, and run mplayer from it
<sub[t]rnl> LiL-JoN: tell me what the error is
<sub[t]rnl> LiL-JoN: and what video driver are you using?
<lee986321> I thaught this was gutsy lol
<xevious> lee986321: lsb_release -a
<aklgagdgj> what are the stuff I need to fix manually in Ginsob?
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: i dont get a error
<lee986321> genii erg I thauhg tthe cdrom that I placed in the tray was the upgrade lol
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: i get this long list of keys i can press in mplayer
<aklgagdgj> *Gutsy
<lee986321> oh so then no panic ok
<sub[t]rnl> LiL-JoN: so mplayer isn't crashing, only when you attempt to play a video?
<LiL-JoN> yeah
<ksivaji> is it possible to cheat ISP and use more bandwidth
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: yeah
<sub[t]rnl> LiL-JoN: what video driver? do you have compiz-fusion running?
<LiL-JoN> what video driver in mplayer sub[t]rnl?
<sub[t]rnl> ksivaji: yes
<lee986321> xevious wahts a lsb_release -a?
<bacon333> oh shit hard drive clicking sounds. I'm screwed.
<sub[t]rnl> LiL-JoN: the X11 video driver
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: no compiz is off
<bacon333> sorry
<ksivaji> sub[t]rnl in wired network
<genii> back
<lee986321> oh you are so totally screwed
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: i cant tell you it crashes
<xevious> lee986321: run that in a Konsole and it'll tell you which release you're running
<bacon333> yup.
<xevious> bacon333: start burning backup cds/dvds
<lee986321> ah ok
<genii> bacon333: clicking = usually fatal
<bacon333> I already have :D
<bacon333> I know
<bacon333> Oh, it stopped
<bacon333> maybe it was just my CD
<sub[t]rnl> LiL-JoN: right click on mplayer, go to prefrences, and change around the video driver till you find one that works
<Dr_willis> or its a fan cutting through a power wire in the case. :)
<LiL-JoN> what video driver did you say i should use?
<tommymann> I'm having trouble setting up a guest user account
<bacon333> I honestly don't know why gparted isn't pre-installed in Kubuntu.
<aklgagdgj> I am w00ting
<bacon333> gparted is so much more awesome than qparted. I don't even know what qparted is.
<tommymann> qparted is gparted ported
<bacon333> huh
<bacon333> gparted is better.. :D
<bacon333> works just as well, no?
<tommymann> it's the same program in a different language
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: what video driver did you say i should use?
<bacon333> ah
<flake> here i sit all broken-hearted, came to dump but only g-parted
<lee986321> No LSB modules are available
<bacon333> but it seems less awesome.
<sub[t]rnl> LiL-JoN: mplayer and the X11 video driver should run well
<tommymann> depends on if you like qt or not
<sub[t]rnl> flake: lol
<LiL-JoN> nope
<xevious> lee986321: lsb_release -a, not just lsb_release
<bacon333> same stuff to me
<LiL-JoN> it STILL CRASHES :::::::::::::::[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[
<bacon333> What is qt anyway?
<cap601> sub[t]rnl: Just rebooted and no panels. ps aux|grep kicker gives  "josh      5707  0.0  0.1   5128   824 pts/1    R+   20:39   0:00 grep kicker"
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41223/
<bacon333> :/
<tommymann> it's the gtk of kde
<lee986321> i did
<tommymann> if you want it in gnome terms
<bacon333> ok...
<sub[t]rnl> LiL-JoN: try other video drivers.  Don't just yell in the channel please
<bacon333> *wonders what gtk is :D
<bacon333> I really don't know much about it
<tommymann> gnome tool kit I think is the accronym
<bacon333> all I know is it has something to do with programs..
<bacon333> ah
 * sub[t]rnl tags xevious
<sub[t]rnl> smoke break
<lee986321> xevious http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41223/
<xevious> rightio
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: i dont get how you can yell  tpying?
<aklgagdgj> it got interrupted because I don't have enougth free mem on /var
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: im jut going to remove mplayer and mozilla-mplayer
<MrBallZ> help... after i click on version upgrade and get the windows, the upgrade tool doesn't come up ... any sugestions on bringint it to life ?
<LiL-JoN> sub[t]rnl: and reinstall them
<xevious> lee986321: try without the ' '
<bacon333> Well, since Windows is clearly a better OS than UBuntu...
<bacon333> j/k :D
<lee986321> oh ok
<MrBallZ> !kick bacon333
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick bacon333 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bacon333> hahaha
<MrBallZ> lol
<flyingparchment> after upgrading to 7.10, amarok keeps crashing.  is this a known issue?
<LiL-JoN> !kick | bacon333
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bacon333> lol
<LiL-JoN> lol
<LiL-JoN> i wanted to see if it worked
<bacon333> >:(
<bacon333> Time to delete some partitions..
<cap601> Whenever I boot up Gutsy my panels do not appear unless I manually run kicker.  How can I get this going automatically?
<xevious> bacon333: graphical toolkits (gtk, qt) control how pretty much everything is drawn on screen. scrollbars, text boxes, lists, dropdowns, everything that you see, just about.
<aklgagdgj> OMG!!
<bacon333> ah
<bacon333> nice
<bacon333> SDL is win.
<xevious> sdl is a cross platform graphics library
<lee986321> xevious same thing i left out the quotes
<aklgagdgj> how do   I check free space on my hard drive?
<lee986321> in the earlier
<MrBallZ> help... after i click on version upgrade and get the windows, the upgrade tool doesn't come up ... any sugestions on bringint it to life , so i can finish my upgrade ...  ?
<xevious> lee986321: hmmm
<LiL-JoN> aklgagdgj: give your computer a bath :]
<xevious> lee986321: i'm not an ati user, let me read up
<tommymann> aklgagdgj: do you want to know all the time or just right now
<bacon333> installing ubuntu
<lee986321> genni helping withat lol
<bacon333> it's best to not really look at your settings when you install it..
<genii> lee986321: Thats the same result as before because you are still trying to run it the same way as before. try instead (in the same directory the file is in):sudo chmod +x ati-driver-installer-8.41.7-x86.x86_64.run;    sudo bash ati-driver-installer-8.41.7-x86.x86_64.run  --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty          <-- if feisty. if gutsy substitute appropriately
<kaminix> Anyone else having slight probems with kaffeine/xine in Gutsy?
<bacon333> :D
<lee986321> its the upgrading i know idea why lol
<bacon333> I haven't tried it yet..
<LiL-JoN> OMG my firefox wont play wmvs this is why i like windows
<bacon333> ew
<bacon333> how do you like windoze?
<lee986321> genii oh its up grading to a newer version
<genii> xevious: for reference please see: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.41.7_Driver_Manually
<LiL-JoN> because i can play wmv's with having to do any work
<MrBallZ> genii: help... after i click on version upgrade and get the windows, the upgrade tool doesn't come up ... any sugestions on bringint it to life , so i can finish my upgrade ...  ?
<bacon333> isn't that windoze media video or something?
<cap601> Whenever I boot up Gutsy my panels do not appear unless I manually run kicker.  How can I get this going automatically?
<bacon333> vmw?
<bacon333> wmv*
<tommymann> lil-jon but you can play oggs now without doing any work
<lee986321> evedently i stuck the wrong disk in the drive lol
<tommymann> you win some you lose some
<tommymann> get easyubuntu
<LiL-JoN> tommymann: to bad i dont play oggs
 * MrBallZ is affraid of restaring computer when the upgrade wasn't finalized
<bacon333> lil-jon, are you flaming linux or something?
<aklgagdgj> how can  I check free space on my hard drive?
<tommymann> use easyubuntu to get your propreitary codecs
<LiL-JoN> MrBallZ: i hope your computer dies
<bacon333> Really, you can't even compare Ubuntu to Windoze
<LiL-JoN> bacon333: not at all
<bacon333> *burns windows XP discs
<tommymann> lil-jon easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<lee986321> genii eh he was asking about my version (second line))
<genii> MrBallZ: from konsole:       sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<aklgagdgj> whoa thanks god I've got free room, how do I enlarg a volume?
<LiL-JoN> so can anybody help me with my firefox crashing after trying to watch a wmv or mpeg with mplayer?
<sub[t]rnl> your firefox is crashing? when you try to watch something with mplayer??
<ksivaji> LiL-JoN add some plugings
<LiL-JoN> ksivaji: i have all of them :sdjfkafmdsafjdadsanpi
<bacon333> wow, Kubuntu inststalls fast.
<Dragnslcr> LiL-JoN- you can try #ubuntu as well, since that doesn't sound like a KDE-specific problem
<bacon333> Don't think you can play games and browse the interwebs in Widnows while it's taking its time installing...
<tommymann> run it in terminal
<kaminix> Ok, so I have libxvidcore4 and the mplayer codecs installed in my Xine-loving Kaffeine player now. Why can't I play XviD? Kaffeine lags up. Hade same with a DivX5 file until I installed mplayer codecs.
<tommymann> and give a terminal read on the forums
<bacon333> you can't even install XP within 2 hours..
<LiL-JoN> yeah Dragnslcr but they are busy helping other people
<bacon333> nevermind 20 min
<tommymann> last two posts to lil-jon
<ksivaji> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<tommymann> with crashes you may have to wait a few days for forum assistance
<bacon333> hahahahah
<tommymann> !jesus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jesus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lee986321> eh wait a minit, if Iam 7.10 then waht is the UPgrade its refering to?
<cap601> Whenever I boot up Gutsy my panels do not appear unless I manually run kicker.  How can I get this going automatically?
<tommymann> this thing is going down in the rapture
<bacon333> !windoze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windoze - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bacon333> awww...
<bacon333> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<lee986321> genii eh Iam 7.10 why is it upgrading to a new version?
<XenThraL> hum, anyone know of any good frotends for mencoder/ffmpeg/etc ?
<XenThraL> I don't want to dive in the myriad and seemingly infinite command line arguments
<tommymann> kdenlive
<bacon333> Ahahhaa
<sub[t]rnl> cap601: cd ~/.kde/Autostart && ln -s /usr/bin/kicker
<aklgagdgj> hi how do I enlarge LVM?
<bacon333> bug #1 in Ubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> cap601: though if it isn't starting automatically, something is off
<bacon333> Microsoft has a majority market share.
<BigDaddy> hey guys, should kubuntu automatically mount ext3 partitions?
<Fade2Blac> i cant get my wirecard to work ;(
<Fade2Blac> this sucks
<tommymann> bigdaddy yes
<Fade2Blac> i have a laptop that cant connect wirelessly
<tommymann> bigdaddy the only time I have seen it not is when people install ntfs-3g sometimes
<Dr_willis> Gotta love it when a guy asks a Q. then ignreos your answer..
<lee986321> what the..it said taht there is no upgrade and the upgrade will be cancled lol
<yonkeltron> sleep is broken in gutsy...i have a thinkpad....
<BigDaddy> That's what I thought. I used the live CD to resize my old XP partition so that I could my /home
<keoni86> hi
<genii> lee986321: Lots of updates i imagine
<keoni86> im trying to install on a nvraid system im folloing a howto but for somereason I am unable to do apt-get install ubuntu-base any ideas? im being told "E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-base"
<yonkeltron> can someone help me try and diagnose the problem?
<Dr_willis> someone tell this guy to check the mount man page unser the 'user'  option in #ubuntu      <kahrytan> How do I mount ext3 partition as user?
<Dr_willis> :)
<sub[t]rnl> Dr_willis: heyas :P
<BigDaddy> tommymann: I tried mounting it with just a rightclick mount, but that did not work either.
<lee986321> genii ok iam back on track now that the system puked back the up grade lol
<genii> keoni86: First try: sudo apt-get update    then: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base
<tommymann> bigdaddy: did you try to mount it in terminal
<Fade2Blac> anyone have any ideas by my wireles card is not finding any networks after i install the driver for it
<BigDaddy> Dr_willis: instead of asking some to tell this guy, why don't you tell me?
<Dr_willis> BigDaddy,  what  exactly  Heh - hes not sure WHAT he wants..
<sub[t]rnl> Fade2Blac: what wireless card are you using?
<Dr_willis> i do not think that using the 'user' option in fstab alters the file system permissions on the filesystem
<Fade2Blac> boradman or something like that let me check
<BigDaddy> tommymann: Not yet. I did edit my fstab and restart my xserver. I thought that might have done it though
<Dr_willis> ahh - hers the probem --> <kahrytan> src,  try again with  non-geek lang
<mathias> hola
<Fade2Blac> broadcom
<Dr_willis> I think its a failure of learning the FUNDAMENTALS. :)
<mathias> alguien habla español
<tommymann> bigdaddy: try it in terminal
<sub[t]rnl> !sp | mathias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fade2Blac> BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<lee986321> genii step one done
<tommymann> bigdaddy: I had an external and I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't mount
<keoni86> ive done the update multiple times i was able to apt-get install dmraid
<word> !es | mathias
<ubotu> mathias: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<sub[t]rnl> ahh, es!
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<tommymann> bigdaddy: until I tried mounting in terminal
<lee986321> genii moving on to step 2
<mathias> bueno chau
<LiL-JoN> hello can somebody help me with my firefox crashing after trying to play a mpeg file with mplayer (it does this everytime i try to play a mpeg or any file with mplayer)
<tommymann> bigdaddy: and it turns out that my harddrive had a mechanical error that the system didn't want to touch
<BigDaddy> tommymann: I never had a problem with an external. Just plugged it in and it was on the desktop. What was your problem with it?
<yonkeltron> sleep on my thinkpad is broken in gutsy...what are some steps i can take to help myself?
<BigDaddy> tommymann: smart system
<tommymann> bigdaddy: yeah, so I fscked it and everything was ok
<Fade2Blac> sub do u have any ideas
<Dr_willis> LiL-JoN,  good flood in Ubuntu. :)
<tommymann> bigdaddy: but I had to have terminal tell me why it wasn't mounting
<tommymann> bigdaddy: because I tried everything
<sub[t]rnl> Fade2Blac: not off hand, let me look around
<LiL-JoN> Dr_willis: im banned from it whaa whaaa
<keoni86> genii: maybe my sources.list is incorrect or something? i was able to do apt-get install dmraid in the chroot
<sub[t]rnl> Fade2Blac: you said you had to install a driver? for it to be recognized?
<Fade2Blac> no
<Dr_willis> LiL-JoN,  you did paste 10 lines...
<Dr_willis> 10 identical lines.. :)
<Fade2Blac> it was already recognized
<Fade2Blac> but i had to install one for it to work
<lee986321> genii its updating and at 45 percent after the completion of this line
<LiL-JoN> Dr_willis: they've never helped me anyways?
<Fade2Blac> its the card that u need to install the driver from restricted fw
<LiL-JoN> Dr_willis: they've never helped me anyways.
<Dr_willis> Given the Quality of your question.. :) im not suprised
<bacon333> Now my computer is 'scanning the mirror'
<`ph8> hey all! I've just upgraded from feisty to gutsy and i'm trying to enable compiz - i think i'm still using kwin, can anyone tell me how to turn it on?
<LiL-JoN> im going to ignore you
<Dr_willis> You might want to check the forums for your problem
<Dr_willis> it sounds rather rare.
<Dr_willis> but since you got me on ignore.. i wont bother  looking for you then..
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<BigDaddy> tommymann: this may be dumb to ask, but I need to mount my new partition before moving my /home to it right?
<Dr_willis> Thers a lot of interesting 'ideas' as to how people should be helped in #ubuntu floating about.
<tommymann> yeah, normally /home should be on the most stable partition
<Fade2Blac> this sucks
<Dr_willis> i like to keep /home on its own hard drive
<tommymann> I'm with you
<BigDaddy> Dr_willis: that is what I am doing, moving it to a new partition
<Dr_willis> mount new drive. like to /media/newhome  COPY home to it.
<Dr_willis> Then  move /home to some other name /oldhome
<sub[t]rnl> Fade2Blac: are you using ndiswrapper?
<shadowhywind> hay all here is a question for you.
<Dr_willis> then Mount /media/newhome to /home
<Dr_willis> is how i normally do it.
<BigDaddy> Dr_willis: Can I change the name (Newhome) at anytime after mounting?
<TrueFX> hi guys
<Dr_willis> then if it works and you verify it .. and only then. remove the old home. :_
<Dr_willis> BigDaddy,  of course. :)
<tommymann> I back Dr_willis on that one bigdaddy
<TrueFX> how can i move listed and grepped files to another directory ?
<Dr_willis> or ya can just  link it.
<Dr_willis> ln -s /home /media/newhome
<shadowhywind> I am 58% done getting the updates, and about 30 mins away from having to shutdown my laptop. If i hibernate and power it back on later. would that continue the update? or is it better to just start over?
<fdoving> TrueFX: xargs
<TrueFX> ls |grep debug | ...??? mv /destination
<TrueFX> how should i use it ?
<TrueFX> can u write explicitely ?
<BigDaddy> Dr_willis: the plan is this. Move my /home to it's own partition. Whack kubuntu 7.04 and clean install 7.10
<tommymann> shadowhywind: why not just lock the session?
 * xevious starts strigi indexing
<Fade2Blac> m
<Dr_willis> BigDaddy,  thats doable.
<lee986321> genii I made it this far http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41223/
<bacon333> how do I change my software sources in Kubuntu?
<speedy-gonz> hello problem with x as normal user "I830 Vblank Pipe Setup Failed 0 "
<Dr_willis> BigDaddy,  i normally  manually edit the fstab after an install to point to the proper home.
<sub[t]rnl> shadowhywind: if you hibernate, it will stop the update.
<Dr_willis> i dotn trust the installer to  do it. :)
<shadowhywind> because i am going home for the weekend, and want to take the laptop with me
<genii> back
<tommymann> bacon333: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<bacon333> k
<TrueFX> fdoving: ??
<bacon333> but how would I change it during an install?>
<jtt> bacon333, do you mean where you get your packages from?
<sub[t]rnl> shadowhywind: I would just let it finish, less you would have to start all over
<bacon333> yes
<genii> lee986321: Thats the same url you keep pasting
<bacon333> well, it's hanging at 82 percent
<bacon333> "scanning the mirrors"
<bacon333> oh wait
<bacon333> nvm, its good now :D
<BigDaddy> Dr_willis: just out of curiosity, why aren't mount points in /mnt ?
<BigDaddy> isn't that what mnt stands for?
<jtt> bacon333, /etc/apt/sources.list
<bacon333> its good now
<bacon333> no need :D
<genii> lee986321: Or else you still keep trying to run it the same way instead of how i suggested and the install method I posted shows
<keoni86> chould someone privmsg me their sources.list
<LiL-JoN> hello can somebody help me with my firefox crashing after trying to play a mpeg file with mplayer (it does this everytime i try to play a mpeg or any file with mplayer)
<bacon333> I wonder when Windows 666 will be coming out..
<sub[t]rnl> speedy-gonz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/127101
<fdoving> TrueFX: correct ls|grep bah|xargs mv -t /some/directory/
<vzduch> bacon333: never, I suppose
<bacon333> :(
<tommymann> keoni86: why do you need it
<Dr_willis> !find pmount
<ubotu> Found: libpmount-dev, libpmount0.0, pmount
<Dr_willis> !info pmount
<ubotu> pmount: mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16-4 (gutsy), package size 84 kB, installed size 656 kB
<keoni86> im unable to do apt-get install ubuntu-base
<rand_acs> guys, my emerald shows no themes, anyone have an idea how to get this Fetch function working?
<keoni86> and i think maybe my sources.list is missing something
<fdoving> TrueFX: mv -t dir/ is essential, as xargs will add the rest of the arguments after the full mv command you give.
<bacon333> Woot!
<bacon333> installation done
<bacon333> be back in a bit guys
<keoni86> seeing how i can install other packages
<`ph8> hey all! I've just upgraded from feisty to gutsy and i'm trying to enable compiz - i can start it with compiz --replace, but none of the effects seem to work!?
<tommymann> keoni86: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<sub[t]rnl> `ph8: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<`ph8> got it sub
<sub[t]rnl> hrm!
<`ph8> that's where i'm checking the boxes
<keoni86> well im trying to install 7.10 on nvraid and i ahve been following this howto
<`ph8> just it doesn't seem to affect compiz :o
<keoni86> and i am unable to complete this step
<rand_acs> `ph8: I just installed it too, seems yoiu have to set them
<BigDaddy> tommymann: OK, I cannot find the proper command for mounting. Where do I find all the switches I need?
<sub[t]rnl> `ph8: your positive compiz is running?
<LiL-JoN> i guess ill never get help
<tommymann> bigdaddy: switches?
<`ph8> yep, the title bars on the windows change any everything
<`ph8> unless it errors out and that's some sort of fallback
<tommymann> bigdaddy: the command is mount
<`ph8> Starting emerald
<`ph8> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<`ph8> Window manager warning: Failed to load theme "Clearlooks": Failed to find a valid file for theme Clearlooks
<`ph8> :o
<BigDaddy> it's not just "sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media newhome" is it?
<`ph8> any ideas on that one?
<tommymann> just sudo mount /dev/hda2
<MoLerner> with GRUB: if i'm using savedefault, should i comment out "default x"?
<lee986321> genii http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Fade2Blac> maybe i installed the wrong one can an amd64 run the intel x86 version?
<lee986321> yeha I screwed up on the pasting but I got that line
<sub[t]rnl> `ph8: where is it tryint to load that theme from?
<`ph8> not a clue
<adz21c> Fade2Blac: yes
<sub[t]rnl> `ph8: doesn't say after the dump?
<`ph8> nope sub
<hellyeah> wird die hilfe auch auf deutsch angeboten?
<`ph8> i don't seem to be able to change the theme either
<`ph8> as i have the emerald manager installed as well
<Kachna> !de | hellyeah
<ubotu> hellyeah: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dr_willis> use the emerald-theme-manager tool and enable/download new themes
<blekos> hi, when i start kopete and choose "set status online" kopete crashes
<hellyeah> thx
<Kachna> np :-)
<ubuntu> hi, people. where i have use russian chanal? kubuntu
<Kachna> !ru | ubuntu
<ubuntu> who is know?
<ubotu> ubuntu: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<bacon333> excellent
<tommymann> !ru | ubuntu
<bacon333> everything seems fine..
<Kachna> tommymann: i was faster :P
<jtt> !russian |ubuntu
<lee986321> genii ok I got it figured out no lol...ok hers the frefeshed link
<tommymann> you win
<Kachna> !uzbek | Kachna
<mike-kubuntu> where do i put blacklisted modules?
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ genii
<johey> Why isn't Compiz enabled for ATI display adaptors in Gutsy Gibbon? At least not for my two different computers with those kind of cards.
<sub[t]rnl> mike-kubuntu: /etc/modutils.d/
<sub[t]rnl> mike-kubuntu: /etc/modprobe.d/
<sub[t]rnl> sorry
<Kachna> johey: ati still has a poor support
<Kachna> johey: new driver should bring revolution like today or so :P
<`ph8> ok fixed the clearlooks error
<`ph8> still not working brilliantly
<`ph8> where does the core dump to?
<johey> Kachna: Okay. Can't I enable Compiz neither for the free nor the propreitary driver?
<poison--> hi guys
<poison--> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<poison--> how can i create a shortcut to execute a program?
<poison--> !shortcut
<ubotu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<hasse> i have a ace archive containing 80 files, when i try to extract it, it stops at file.c40 i have tried with 4 different archives, same story, anyone ?
<hasse> it's unace-nonfree i have installed
<XenThraL> `ph8: how did you do it? I think I have the same error as you
<poison--> download again?
<genii> lee986321: No specific url info in there again LOL just http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<XenThraL> and what command were you using to run compiz?
<johey> hasse: Are you exceeding the file size limitation for your file system?
<lee986321> genii http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41230/
<lee986321> ok try inow lol
<genii> lee986321: reading
<hasse> no, because i have files at about 8gb, and this one is about 3
<hasse> 3gb
<johey> hasse: Okay. It was just a wild guess.
<BigDaddy> Dr_willis: I'll be damned it was that easy. I was trying to make it more difficult
<lee986321> genii i am not going any further ten that atm
<genii> lee986321: Please. Follow EXACTLY the instructions found here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.41.7_Driver_Manually     for feisty or for gutsy it is the same. just put gutsy where it says feisty if this is the case
<hasse> johey, if i ran a : unace t file.ace, wverything is fine, but not when i try to extrace
<BigDaddy> Dr_willis: how do I commit that mount to the fstab?
<lee986321> geniigrr restarting that line
<johey> hasse: Sounds like you have problems writing to your file system by some reason.
<rickey> if i have a 256 dsl connection and downloading gusty  from the server ,what should be  my exspected download speed
<rickey>  i have a reson for asking
<h3sp4wn> rickey: 256 what ?
<rickey> kb/s
<hasse> johey, i done have any problems if the archive is a rar archive
<h3sp4wn> rickey: so divide by 8
<h3sp4wn> rickey: ~32KB/s
<kovensky> hi
<dhq> !bemused
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bemused - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rickey> hummm i ant getting that much
<rickey>  only about 27.1
<dhq> bemused server is not there for gutsy
<johey> hasse: Okay. I don't know then. If you are sure you have free disk space on the partition, I can't tell what's wrong. It would be easiest to blame the archive.
<johey> I am about to buy a new computer, mainly for desktop usage with a Kubuntu GNU/Linux system. The hardest choice is the display adapter. What can you recommend? I want one with free drivers for the kernel and Xorg, still decent hardware specs.
<h3sp4wn> rickey: Thats reasonable
<h3sp4wn> rickey: There can be overhead in a few places
<hasse> johey, 100gigs of space, and the archive works on a windows machine
<lee986321> genii grrr erasing hdd and restarting grrrrr
<vbgunz> no joke. updating kubuntu feisty to gutsy is the absolute worse experience I've ever had on gnu/linux in the last 2 years. I had to restore a backup. how am I supposed to upgrade? none of the instructions work at all what-so-ever. anyone know what I am talking about?
<johey> hasse: Ok. I don't know then.
<rickey> so on a download like this you cant exspect to get a high bit rate
<aro> vbgunz, I know it doesn't help now but I would never recommend using upgrade option
<h3sp4wn> vbgunz: just do a reinstall but use apt-get dselect-upgrade if you want
<kovensky> I can't access windows shares using Kubuntu
<kovensky> I get the infamous NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME error
<kovensky> the weird thing is that sometimes I can access shares subdirectories
<kovensky> but I can't access any files
<vbgunz> aro, what do you recommend?
<poison--> permissions issues
<kovensky> the transfer fails either via konqueror, mount.cifs, mount.smbfs or smbclient
<kovensky> but works under Windows
<poison--> <kovensky, try to change dirs and files permissions
<h3sp4wn> vbgunz: dpkg --set-selections < ./selectionfile (before reinstall) then do a server install put the file back and apt-get dselect-upgrade (or just use aptitude it normally works much better than apt-get)
<poison--> !permitions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about permitions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poison--> ups
<poison--> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<aro> vbgunz, I have always just had two partitions, /home and /, then I just backup whatever I need, format /, and install the newest version
<rickey>  you guy,s are doing a hell of a good job , thank for being here
<kovensky> poison--: it isn't windows that can't access my shares, it is I who can't access windows shares on the network
<kovensky> this is the only computer with linux
<poison--> i know
<poison--> and u have to change permissions in linux.. not
<poison--> win
<vbgunz> aro, no way. I need to upgrade. I do not wish to reinstall. this shouldn't really be an option :(
<kovensky> I'm not sharing anything, I'm trying to access a share that's hosted on a windows computer
<kovensky> if I try to use "smbclient //Server/Share"
<aro> vbgunz, it's a lot less painful, but okay
<kovensky> it fails with the error
<h3sp4wn> vbgunz: just use interactive aptitude then
<kovensky> sometimes, if I try to use "smbclient //Server/Share/Dir" it works
<kovensky> sometimes it doesn't
<h3sp4wn> kovensky: try just use mount -t cifs
<kovensky> and I can't access any files
<poison--> sudo chmod o+w -R
<poison--> add the dir after the cmd
<h3sp4wn> kovensky: cifs is the protocol used by new versions of windows
<poison--> sumtin like: sudo chmod o+w -R /home/mrp/STUFF/
<trilobit> I have a graphic driver problem with the upgradet gutsy (7.04->7.10) the standard installed fglx driver with the ati 3d acceleration works not so fluently with the ati x600 (Hp nx8220). for example the drop down comboboxes in all kde application don't wor well )
<kovensky> poison--: I'm on Kubuntu trying to access a windows share. Windows don't have Unix permissions. The share is "Full Control" to Everyone
<RivaeAerya_> Hi all - I have a problem. Tracker says everything's indexed but i can't search anything in either the deskbar or the tracker search tool. Can anyone help me?
<kovensky> another question is why anonymous login doesn't work
<kovensky> I have to login as Administrator
<nosrednaekim> trilobit: did you have XGL/compiz running in fiesty?
<poison--> mkay
<trilobit> no without any xgl I'm runninng kdm
<nosrednaekim> trilobit: but do you have XGL installed?
<vbgunz> h3sp4wn: how do you use interactive aptitude?
<kovensky> h3sp4wn: ls gets stuck on "lsing" the mount contents
<h3sp4wn> vbgunz: sudo aptitude
<vbgunz> heh
<h3sp4wn> U to mark upgradable
<kovensky> h3sp4wn: ls can't access the drive, I have to -KILL it
<h3sp4wn> kovensky: with cifs ?
<kovensky> yes
<kovensky> the smb: protocol on Konqueror works up to accessing the computer
<h3sp4wn> kovensky: To Vista ?
<kovensky> when I try to access the computer, it asks a username and a password
<kovensky> the server is XP
<h3sp4wn> gutsy ?
<BigDaddy> I was just considering switching back to the 64bit verion, does wiine still have problem with 64 bit?
<kovensky> yes
<sub[t]rnl> BigDaddy: i believe so
<h3sp4wn> BigDaddy: The one in the repos should be fine
<BigDaddy> damn
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: probably since it is emulating 32 bit windows
<kovensky> I input Administrator and a empty password (anonymous logins aren't working for Kubuntu but work for the other windows machines. why?)
<BigDaddy> guess I'll stick with 386 release
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<h3sp4wn> BigDaddy: If you want a newer version then it won't
<kovensky> then I can see the shares
<trilobit> nosrednaekim: Yes I have installed xserver-xgl
<kovensky> but if I enter the share it says "file or folder doesn't exists"
<nosrednaekim> trilobit: remove it, the way xgl is right now, if you have it, it will automaticcaly start
<kovensky> if I directly type the path to the mentioned "Dir"
<kovensky> I can see it's contents
<kovensky> but can't copy or see any of the files
<meson10> i am jhaving trouble upgradinmg my system
<meson10> it sayd new  version available but..after downloading..it hangs on installing..and doesn do anythinh for hours
<h3sp4wn> BigDaddy: The version in ubuntu64 is  a 32 bit application built against 32 bit libs
<mpstump> I had that problem too, but it eventually happened. I think the default repositories were pretty bogged down yesterday.
<wastedfluid> hey, is /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux still the default suspend script for kde?
<BigDaddy> h3sp4wn: so it works, just without any 64bit optimization?
<poison--> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<nosrednaekim> wastedfluid: probably as the power-manager uses HAL to tell the somputer to suspend
<meson10> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<meson10> !hangs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hangs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * nosrednaekim thinks its kinda silly to try to optimize 32 bit windows for 64 bit
<kovensky> h3sp4wn: when smbclient connects anonymously, I get access denied errors to do even a ls
<h3sp4wn> BigDaddy: It works as a 32 bit application
<h3sp4wn> kovensky: connect using a username and password then
<meson10> !upgrade problems
<skyion> Hi Guys having trouble with my Advanced Desktop Effects Setting compiz, its empty
<skyion> no setting
<skyion> s
<skyion> restricted drivers for ati is installed
<kovensky> h3sp4wn: then any command gets stuck and timeout
<meson10> I am unable to upgrade my kubuntu, after downloading all teh updates it hangs on installation
<nosrednaekim> wastedfluid: yeah... it uses HAL.
<trilobit> nosrednaekim: thank you I will try it
<mpstump> I'm having problems with nvidia drivers. After using the repositories, and trying directly from nvidia, I finally used envy, but I'm still getting staccato video playback with kaffeine.
<BigDaddy> anyone else downloading the DVD ISO torrent at the moment? Mine is slow as hell. I would have thought it would be fast today
<h3sp4wn> meson10: Are you trying to upgrade between releases with adept ?
<meson10> adept_manager
<mpstump> the nvidia problem is post gutsy upgrade
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> small problem
<coreymon77> while downloading the upgrade packages for edgy last night, there was a power outage and my computer restarted, now apt is all corrupted
<tomda> problems?? are there any problems than
<meson10> h3sp4wn: adept_manager
<h3sp4wn> meson10: If I was you I would do - sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop and then login via console and do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<coreymon77> is there any way to fix that or do i actually need to do a fresh install
<h3sp4wn> meson10: (upgrading kde whilst its running can cause issues)
<meson10> h3sp4wn: Hmm Ok
<Bur3k> hi
<mpstump> anyone else having nvidia problems, or know of fixes?
<h3sp4wn> meson10: or just do the aptitude command from in X but its slightly less safe
<coreymon77> so, can apt be fixed? because id really rather not do a fresh install
<sub[t]rnl> is it complaining about being locked?
<h3sp4wn> coreymon77: what exactly is corrupted
<poison--> <mpstump, using a 7300 gt here perfectely
<poison--> used Envy to install tho
<h3sp4wn> coreymon77: Are you certain its apt (don't say apt if it may be dpkg)
<mpstump> mines a 5200, I even tried manual install with the 3 different driver files.
<mpstump> in envy, I mean
<nosrednaekim> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<mpstump> w/o envy, my machine was about 1/10 speed. I tried the repositories, no success.
<coreymon77> h3sp4wn: ill give you the error
<coreymon77> h3sp4wn: when i try to open adept
<nosrednaekim> mpstump: did you try the restricted-manager?
<mpstump> The nvidia page is vague about which driver to use. Is it possible my card is now a "legacy" card, even though previous installs it wasn't?
<bacon333> Ok
<bacon333> How do you change the login screen?
<kovensky> mpstump: I'm using an even older card, MX series
<nosrednaekim> mpstump: I don't think it is a legacy card, but useplain oldnvidia-glx to be safe
<kovensky> and nvidia-glx is working perfectly
<kovensky> try running 'apt-get remove nvidia-glx && apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<nosrednaekim> legacy is like TNT2
<bacon333> TNT2 is win
<bacon333> I have one :D
<nosrednaekim> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mpstump> Ok, I'll go back and try restricted repos again and report  ack. Thanks
<nosrednaekim> mpstump: not restricted repos... the restricted-manager, which sets the card up for you
<bacon333>  How do you change the Kubuntu login screen?
<kovensky> and I still can't do anything on other computer's shares :'(
<nosrednaekim> bacon333: google it.
<bacon333> I did. Didn't find anything related..
<Bur3k> yes buth with the glx how it works with  Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237      ?
<bacon333> or too related..
<rand_acs> !emerald themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald themes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mpstump> kovensky, after that, what command to update xorg.conf, etc?
<nosrednaekim> bacon333: actually, I think there is a kcontrol odule for it.
<kovensky> mpstump: I didn't have to change anything
<bacon333> huh
<kovensky> but if you're using gutsy
<nosrednaekim> bacon333: indeed, "kdmtheme"
<kovensky> go to the control panel
<bacon333> ok
<kovensky> and choose the icon to the right of the keyboard icon
<kovensky> a monitor with a "x" inside
<bacon333> Where is it nosrednaekim?
<bacon333> :/
<nosrednaekim> bacon333: in the repositories
<flake> i just downloaded a live .iso,  can i drag it to a mounted blank cd-r disc on my desktop to burn it, or use gnome-baker ?
<bacon333> no no, how do you access the kde control thing? :S
<bacon333> I'm new to KDE, sort of.
<nosrednaekim> bacon333: ah... alt+f2, "kcontrol"
<bacon333> k
<The_Machine> what do i install so i can SSH into my machine at a later time?
<The_Machine> (just ssh?)
<nosrednaekim> The_Machine: "openssh"
<Bur3k> aptg-get install ssh
<The_Machine> couldn't find package openssh
<The_Machine> oh
<The_Machine> just ssh
<The_Machine> k
<nosrednaekim> it was openssh in fiesty I think.. sorry
<The_Machine> oh, yeah
<The_Machine> that's why i even asked the question - i always used openssh too :P
<Bur3k> apt-cache search ssh
<rand_acs> so anyone here installed emerald and actually got the themes?
<bacon333> ok
<kovensky> it is openssh-server
<The_Machine> rand - just download them from somewhere
<The_Machine> just type in emerald themes into google or something
<The_Machine> yeah kovensky, i get it now
<coreymon77> h3sp4wn: www.pastebin.ca/742814
<nosrednaekim> rand_acs: go to www.kde-look.com
<rand_acs> nosrednaekim: yeah I know you can download individual themes there, but I was hoping to get the standard lot
<The_Machine> it isn't working
<coreymon77> h3sp4wn: and when i try typing apt-setup in konsole is says command not found
<nosrednaekim> rand_acs: ah.. well I think they removed them from the repositories because of liscencing issues
<rand_acs> nosrednaekim: that would explain it :)
<sub[t]rnl> coreymon77: have you ran sudo apt-get update?
<vbgunz> h3sp4wn: I had broken packages. i was never informed about it but think I fixed them in aptitude. I now have a version upgrade button in adept. I hope this works.
<coreymon77> sub[t]rnl: it did say to run apt-setup first
<coreymon77> but ill try
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: well, then run that first ;)
<esperegu> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr f*ckin upgrade
<sam64> hey guys I still cant get apt working
<sam64> on feisty
<coreymon77> no luck
<nosrednaekim> sam64: whats wrong with it?
<coreymon77> i tried apt-get update and it gave me this
<RytmenPinnen> I'm updating atm and I got an error saying a debconf package migh not be working state, how serious is it?
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: which package?
<RytmenPinnen> it says the debconf package
<coreymon77> h3sp4wn: www.pastebin.ca/742821
<RytmenPinnen> "subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped"
<sam64> nosrednaekim: it has a broken package in it, and I want it to just ignore it
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: sub[t]rnl you guys can look at that too
<coreymon77> so, any hope of fixing?
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: thanks ;)
<sub[t]rnl> I've seen the Dynamic MMAP one before
<tekteen> does anyone know how to install compiz-fusion?
<nosrednaekim> sam64: can you just lock it?
<coreymon77> sub[t]rnl: whats it mean?
<RytmenPinnen> I tried to tpress report bug too but konqueror refuses to start
<sub[t]rnl> you need to set your Apt::Cache-config: to a higher value
<sub[t]rnl> and it will fix it
<sub[t]rnl> sec, let me find out where
<sam64> nosrednaekim: Im not worried about recovering it, I just want to install k3b so I can burn an ISO
<coreymon77> and i do that how?
<RytmenPinnen> yippii
<The_Machine> hey guys, what's the best/recommended VNC server to use to remotely access the GUI of your linux box?
<nosrednaekim> tekteen: yup. simple... do you have an ATI card?
<nosrednaekim> !vnc
<sam64> nosrednaekim: how would I lock it?
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<coreymon77> The_Machine: depends, what are you trying to access it from
<tekteen> yes
<tekteen> and configed
<nosrednaekim> sam64: I only know how to do it from within synaptic'
<tekteen> need fusion
<waylandbill> everyone upgraded to gutsy yet?
<nosrednaekim> tekteen: you need XGL first
<bacon333> I did
<sub[t]rnl> coreymon77: go into /etc/apt/ and open apt.conf
<tekteen> ok
<nosrednaekim> waylandbill: not from the state of the mirrors
<sam64> nosrednaekim: I dont have synaptic :\
<RytmenPinnen> another error "Could not install "/var/chache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.2-5ubuntu12_i386.deb"
<tekteen> I did it on feisty before
<nosrednaekim> sam64: umm
<sub[t]rnl> coreymon77: then add this --> APT::Cache-Limit 40000000
<The_Machine> corey - why?   give me an example.
<RytmenPinnen> hlep me please, I'm kind of worried I'll trash my system with all these errors
<coreymon77> The_Machine: what are you trying to access it form
<The_Machine> another ..  computer.  I'm not sure what the quesiton is, exactly.
<RytmenPinnen> anyone?
<coreymon77> The_Machine: OS?
<tekteen> how do u install xgl
<The_Machine> I mean, Computer A does a VNC session to computer B running VNC Server
<The_Machine> both windows and linux
<nosrednaekim> tekteen: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl"
<RytmenPinnen> another error "Could not install "/var/chache/apt/archives/x11-common_1%3a7.2-5ubuntu12_i386.deb"
<[Relic]> anyway to use cp to copy a drive with all the .<subdirs> copying properly?
<sub[t]rnl> coreymon77: after you've added that to the apt.conf, run sudo apt-get update
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: just wait for it to finish..
<RytmenPinnen> k
<RytmenPinnen> could not install x11 common, the errors just keep comin, and as far as I know x11 is pretty important
<The_Machine> coreymon77, okay, yeah - linux and windows machines will both be accessing it via VNC
<nosrednaekim> [Relic]: -R?
<h3sp4wn> coreymon77: You can remove the lists
<waylandbill> [Relic]: you can use dd to copy a drive.
<tekteen> it is installed
<[Relic]> nosrednaekim, -R didn't seem to work since none were there
<coreymon77> then look at the bot answer
<coreymon77> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nosrednaekim> tekteen: "sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager"
<h3sp4wn> coreymon77: /var/lib/apt/lists
<h3sp4wn> coreymon77: then do and aptitude update or whatever
<sam64> nosrednaekim: if I just remove the broken package from the list, will that fix my problem?
<nosrednaekim> sam64: what list?
<tekteen> isnt that compiz not fusion
<coreymon77> sub[t]rnl: umm i cant seem to find apt.conf
<sam64> nosrednaekim: the package list
<h3sp4wn> coreymon77: dpkg --clear-avail (won't hurt either)
<nosrednaekim> tekteen: its compiz-fusion don't worry
<sub[t]rnl> coreymon77: create it
<The_Machine> also, what do i need to be able to burn mp3 files to CD using k3b? :)
<nosrednaekim> sam64: probably not... did you try forcing a removal?
<nosrednaekim> The_Machine: as audioor as data?
<tekteen> k
<The_Machine> audio
<The_Machine> :P
<sub[t]rnl> h3sp4wn: NickPresta had this issue the other night on one of his boxes, this seemed to fix his
<RytmenPinnen> now the upgrade seems to be stuck at 3% what do I do?
<sub[t]rnl> h3sp4wn: hopefully it works for corymon too
<sam64> nosrednaekim: yeah - it said I should re-install it, then uninstall
<bacon333> huh
<RytmenPinnen> the terminal window is empty
<coreymon77> okay, give me a sec, im gonna open irc on my kubuntu box, i have it open on my mac at the moment
<bacon333> I can't find any login window controls in the kcontrol thing
<hasse> anyone heard of a problem with ace archives if it's more than 40 files ?
<bacon333> :(
<h3sp4wn> sub[t]rnl: If it was working perfectly for him and the reason it happened was power failure don't see how that is possible
<The_Machine> libk3b2-mp3 maybe?
<The_Machine> :P
<coreymon> okay then
<RytmenPinnen> is it possible to cancel the update half way through if its stuck? will my system be trashed when I reboot?
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: now what should I do?
<coreymon> can you tell me again what the thing im supposed to add to the apt.conf file i just created was
<sub[t]rnl> coreymon77: then add this --> APT::Cache-Limit 40000000
<sam64> nosrednaekim: actually no.. that was before I tried to force it. after I tried it said this..
<sub[t]rnl> h3sp4wn: NickPresta had this come up after he stopped an ugrade
<nosrednaekim> sam64: looking into it
<nosrednaekim> The_Machine: yup
<sam64> nosrednaekim: E: Option -force: Configuration item specification must have an =<val>.
<[Relic]> if I use conquer will it copy everything?  backing my directory before I make a new install  :)
<[Relic]> konquer  :)
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: no what (comp-fusion)
<tekteen> now what
<nosrednaekim> tekteen: install emerald
<RytmenPinnen> is it possible to cancel the update half way through if its stuck? will my system be trashed when I reboot?
<tekteen> ok
<coreymon> E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf:1: Extra junk at end of file
<luca> hi veryone
<coreymon> i got that
<luca> can someone help me please restore alsa?
<nosrednaekim> [Relic]: say "show hidden files" before you copy
<coreymon> when trying sudo apt-get update
<sub[t]rnl> coreymon: what exactly did you add to the file
<nosrednaekim> bye everyone!
<coreymon> i created /etc/apt/apt.conf and then put that one line in it
<h3sp4wn> That is a fudge changing something that did work fine
<sub[t]rnl> APT::Cache-Limit 40000000;
<sub[t]rnl> try that
<RytmenPinnen> is it possible to cancel the update half way through if its stuck? will my system be trashed when I reboot?
<bacon333> It seems that amarok doesn't install the mp3 support properly. Arg.
<sub[t]rnl> then sudo apt-get update
<sam64> what context should I use '-force' in? I tried 'apt-get -force remove', but it didnt work
<nmjohnso> try apt-get --force remove
<The_Machine> coreymon, any suggestion for which VNC server i use?
<rand_acs> quick question, does anyone know if compiz will still be usable with KDE 4, or does KWin take over all of the candy now?
<nmjohnso> if you are using the full name of a switch a lot of times you need to add the second dash
<sub[t]rnl> RytmenPinnen: it won't trash it if it isn't installing packages.  If it is fetching you will be ok
<RytmenPinnen> its 3% installing packages
<sam64> nmjohnso: "--force is not understood"
<RytmenPinnen> there, were a bunch of errors earlier
<nmjohnso> well now THAT is interesting
<nmjohnso> try -f instead of force?
<bacon333> still doesn't work
<nmjohnso> and what are you removing?
<bacon333> amarok keeps on asking me to install mp3 support, even though I installed it..
<coreymon> i personally use freenx, but thats techinically not vnc
<sub[t]rnl> -f is to fix broken packages with apt
<nmjohnso> ah yes thats right i'm sorry
<coreymon> sub[t]rnl: okay, apt-get update is running
<sub[t]rnl> coreymon: woot
<coreymon> yay!
<RytmenPinnen> is there a chanse I can restart the update then ?
<coreymon> no errors!
<sam64> Im trying to remove some broken openoffice stuff
<bacon333> uhh
<sub[t]rnl> :D
<bacon333> hello
<bacon333> ?
<bacon333> :(
<RytmenPinnen> I'm getting 1000 of errors :(
<nmjohnso> sam: have you tried apt-get -f install?
<bacon333> Amarok can't play mp3's properly :(
<moofoo> hello, if do-release-upgrade stopped due to some  broken 3rd party packages i removed now, is it safe to run "aptitude dist-upgrade" to continue the update or should i run do-release-upgrade again or do something completely different?
<coreymon> and adept worked!
<coreymon> thanks alot
<sub[t]rnl> np
<h3sp4wn> moofoo: have a look in interactive aptitude at what the problems are fix manually
<newsense07> anyone know if wine will run ie ?
<sam64> nmjohnso: that seems to be working
<coreymon> sub[t]rnl: are the main repos still slow? or is it better now
<moofoo> h3sp4wn: the problems are should be fixed and aptitude dist-upgrade does not complain but i wonder if do-release-upgrade does some additional magic
<nmjohnso> ok the -f comman should fix all the broken installs on the system....should being key word
<sam64> nmjohnso: part of my problem is that I have an un-fixable package somehow
<moofoo> so is it ok to continue the feisty->gutsy upgrade with the "dist-upgrade" ?!
<root_> i need help!
<nmjohnso> is there any way to make tar split an archive so that it only gets large enough to put on one dvd
<sub[t]rnl> coreymon: they are still pretty bogged down
<coreymon> sub[t]rnl: what do you suggest i use then?
<sub[t]rnl> coreymon: I have a 9mb/s connection though, so nothing really hangs for me
<bbeck_> I just upgraded to Gutsy, and I was wondering if anyone else noticed that there are no icons on the tool bar in OpenOffice?
<sub[t]rnl> coreyman: you could download an alternate cd, burn it, and upgrade that way
<rand_acs> I have another weird issue, I can't drag windows from one desktop to another anymore, on compiz that is
<coreymon> sub[t]rnl: what about a different mirror
<sub[t]rnl> coreymon: sure, give it a shot.  the adept upgrade is pretty seemless, and I would use that if it was available
<coreymon> sub[t]rnl: any suggestions as to what mirror?
<phnom> Anyone got any tips on putting a working wastebin on the desktop instead of as an applet in kicker?
<atlfalcons866> will kde4 be in hardy
<bacon333> I would assume so...
<bacon333> dunno
<atlfalcons866> will it make it in to gusty
<coreymon> atlfalcons866: kde4 will be available way before hardy if kde4 is released when its supposed to
<rand_acs> ah got it, "Rotate Cube -> Edge Flip Move", damn this thing has many options :p
<bacon333> I get this: "Amarok cannot play mp3 files" when I try to play mp3 files in Amarok
<moofoo> mh ok so any information on what do-release-upgrade does after the initial checks and modifying the sources?
<bacon333> I then click the "install MP3 support" button
<coreymon> atlfalcons866: it will be available as a gutsy package when it comes out
<bacon333> and it installs it, but once I restart amarok, it still can't play it
<bacon333> :(
<mw46> Hi, I'm ubgraded from Feisty to Gutsy (Kubuntu). Now I ran adept_updater, it did two updates for gutsy but in the end the sceen reads 'A new distribution version is available! Click next if you want to upgrade now.
<mw46> Any ideas?
<sam64> nmjohnso: it wasnt able to repair openoffice, but I do have k3b now, which is what I wanted
<h3sp4wn> mw46: do you want hardy heron (or whatever its called)
<mw46> no, not yet;-)
<RytmenPinnen> mw46, I've heard the upgrade button is there even if you've upgraded allready
<coreymon> mw46: its just a little bug, dont worry about it
<RytmenPinnen> if you succesfully ran the update once you most likely have updated it too
<mw46> OK;-) I'll ignore it for now.
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, is it safer to dl an iso and update with that? cause the update has frezed at 3%
<charims> Kubuntu rocks.
<_michael> hello I was wondering if I were to upgrade to Gutsy through adept would my highly customized settings for all my programs get overwritten?
<atlfalcons866> is it possible to use kde4 now?
<coreymon> RytmenPinnen: are you using the main repos?
<RytmenPinnen> yes
<coreymon> atlfalcons866: if you want a beta yes
<lontra> atlfalcons866: not really ... if you're a tester or a contributer
<coreymon> atlfalcons866: is not scheduled for release till december
<RytmenPinnen> I've downloaded everything and it has installed 3 %
<atlfalcons866> _michael: probably not
<flake> tried to boot my media center amd64 x2 with ubuntu7.10 desktop-amd64.iso, but it stays on a black screen - should i try to boot with safe graphics instead, or is there another problem?
<coreymon> RytmenPinnen: then its not frozen, the main repos are just quite bogged down
<RytmenPinnen> but I'm not downloading
<coreymon> RytmenPinnen: try using a different mirror
<lontra> _michael: you're settings shouldn't get copied over .
<coreymon> RytmenPinnen: what are you doing then?
<RytmenPinnen> I've dled everything, and 3% installed and now I'm stuck
<waylandbill> does the kde4 packages give a full kde4 desktop or does it just allow you to run kde4 programs
<atlfalcons866> does gusty kubuntu have same features as ubuntu like automatic printer setup?
<coreymon> stuck?
<coreymon> for how long
<RytmenPinnen> yup, nothing happens
<RytmenPinnen> the terminal is blank
<RytmenPinnen> about 10 minutes now
<coreymon> atlfalcons866: kubuntu=ubuntu except for the DE
<mw46> RytmenPinnen: is there a window open waiting for your input?
<RytmenPinnen> I'm somewhat worried that I wont be booting If I cancel and restart
<RytmenPinnen> no
<_michael> atlfalcons866: OK, but I have removed some of the default software I didn't need (therefore the kubuntu-desktop meta package isn't installed) would that package get installed with all the extra stuff I've removed (ie would I get say kooka and digikam back and have to remove them again)?
<RytmenPinnen> I cant even hide the terminal
<mw46> can you look at the console and see what's the last there?
<nicolai_> RytmenPinnen: I've tried it being stuck for more than twenty on Feisty. If you can afford being patient you should give it some more time
<RytmenPinnen> nothing, its blank
<atlfalcons866> _michael: your settings are saved in your /home folder
<nicolai_> RytmenPinnen: ahh, nevermind
<michael> does any one know how to configure a pcmcia network card wireless g notebook adapter bye linksys
<atlfalcons866> _michael: if you remove a program the settings are still there
<RytmenPinnen> there was some errors, concerning x11 too
<coreymon> michael: depends, what card are we talking here
<chemisus> i just installed 7.10, and i can not stand this dolphin browser. could someone please tell me how to make konqueror the default again?
<atlfalcons866> chemisus: right click on a folder then change it to konquer
<chemisus> i have checked system settings for default applications, could not find anything there
<_michael> atlfalcons866: I know but would I be forced to remove all the packages from kubuntu-desktop all over again?
<chemisus> atlfalcons866, im pretty sure i tried that. tried opening a folder with konqueror and setting it to always open with
<newsense07> anyone have any problems with the wine configurator in gutsy yet?
<atlfalcons866> _michael: i upgraded from kubuntu fiesty and still have i my programs
<mw46> RytmenPinnen: there is also a log file written in /var/log/dist-upgrade/... maybe that gives a hint.
<coreymon> michael: huh? 7.10 uses dolphin?
<RytmenPinnen> k, I'll take a look at that
<coreymon> michael: i thought that was not until kde4
<nicolai_> coreymon: they've made a port of it
<coreymon> michael: whoops! sorry didnt mean to highlight
<coreymon> nicolai_: why? isnt it not done yet?
<_michael> atlfalcons866: Ok thank you
<michael> it has an fcc id of pkw wpc54g-2 on it
<chemisus> atlfalcons866, yea, just tried it again. any subfolder that i click on in konqueror, it opens it in a new window of dolphin, and if i close it and open the folder again, it opens it in dolphin
<atlfalcons866> chemisus: try removing dolphin
<chemisus> atlfalcons866, that was my next guess, but i wasnt sure if that would break file browsing or not
<michael> I am running kubuntu 7.1 yes
<wesley> guys what do you thing of kubuntu 7.10 and the many problems it seems to have
<coreymon> nicolai_: isnt dolphin not finished yet?
<moofoo> why kubuntu uses actually dolphin not d3lphin? i thought dolphin kde3 dev stopped and d3lphin is the kde3 fork under development?
<nicolai_> coreymon: In my experience on Gutsy, dolphin is still unstable, but otherwise dolphin should be a fairly simple program I think, so stability wasn't hard to achieve.
<atlfalcons866> chemisus: it shouldnt break it
<chemisus> atlfalcons866, works fine now
<chemisus> atlfalcons866, thanks =)
<RytmenPinnen> mw46, http://pastebin.ca/742853 there's some of it
<coreymon> wesley: it was just released, of course its gonna have a few problems
<RytmenPinnen> from the main log
<coreymon> wesley: give it some time
<atlfalcons866> dolphins the default file manager in kde 4
<coreymon> i know
<coreymon> but by then it will be finished
<coreymon> and stable
<chemisus> dolphin just doesnt seem like it has many options
<chemisus> i couldnt even find a way to sort by file type in dolphin =/
<coreymon> chemisus: thats the point
<coreymon> chemisus: its not as bloated
<lontra> chemisus: just use konqueror
<chemisus> lontra, i am
<RytmenPinnen> mw46, first error is in line 81
<lontra> coreymon: customizability doesn't equal bloat
<lontra> chemisus: but i agree with you ... i prefer konqueror over dolphin too
<chemisus> i used ubuntu for almost a year, and i switched to kubuntu just because of konqueror as a file browser
<XenThraL> speaking of both
<XenThraL> how do you set custom actions in dolphin?
<XenThraL> it doesn't seem to read the ones I set for konqueror
<lontra> chemisus: that's one of my main reason for kde is konqueror
<coreymon> lontra: i know, but konq is slightly bloated, and dolphin is probably not finished development yet
<atlfalcons866> you can use konqueor as a file manager in gnome
<michael> what about my pcmcia card
<RytmenPinnen> seems to be one at line 35 too
<lontra> chemisus: er ... that's what i mean ... i mean that's one of my main reasons i use kde
<coreymon> lontra: it will be better when kde4 comes
<wesley> Dolphin i can work with it its nice but Konqueror is better but not in look
<lontra> atlfalcons866: sure but it's not as integrated or as fast ...
<root_> i have big problems on kubuntu :( is someone available for help pleaseee?
<Angelus> i have big problems on kubuntu :( is someone available for help pleaseee?
<coreymon> michael: i already asked, what card
<atlfalcons866> i cant stand nautilus
<chemisus> i cant stand dolphin
<chemisus> atm anyways
<lontra> coreymon: imo ... konqueror is far from bloated.  it has a lot of features, yes ... and it may not be the most user friendly but it has way less bloat than firefox, epiphany, and so on
<coreymon> !ask | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chemisus> why release a product like that when its not even close to being finished?
<gorlak_> i like dolphin , its simple, and quick actually.
<XenThraL> dolphin's not bad
<ck42> trying to use the alternate CD to upgrade.  It's not coming up automagically and if I try to run the cdupgrade executable, it's bitching that permission is denied...even though I'm running it as root....what's going on here?
<chemisus> ive not had any speed issues with konqueror
<michael> coreymon: I answerred it is a wpcs54g-2
<gorlak_> i would rather have the other programs open up items, not the file manager handling everything.
 * lontra hopes kde 4 isn't so simple by trying to 'gnomize' it
<chemisus> it doesnt feel bloated to me, in fact ive noticed more responsiveness with konqueror then nautilus
<dromeo> Did anybody else have problems while Upgrading...I'm failing to fetch packages from Amarok and kOffice.  Is this a known error?
<coreymon> lontra: konq does everything though, file browser, web browser, previewer for everything, text editor, picture viewer, etc
<mw46> RytmenPinnen: what's the space situation on your box?
<coreymon> michael: chipset
<chemisus> i dont use konqueror as a web browser
<atlfalcons866> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
 * moofoo uses krusader and mc for most file related tasks anyway :)
<lontra> coreymon: exactly!  the beauty of konqi!
<mw46> The first problem is in line 73:-(
<coreymon> lontra: thats too much
<lontra> i use konqueror for everything
<lontra> nah
<RytmenPinnen> about 18 gigs free
<coreymon> lontra: file manager should be file manager
<mw46> Before that there are some timeouts while downloading:-(
<lontra> i will still use konqueror for everything in kde4
<gorlak_> konq is like the IE for linux :)
<gorlak_> it tries to do everything.
<mw46> even in / ??
<chemisus> ill admit, konqueror does a bit to much for me, such as all the previews, but as file browsing i prefer it
<lontra> coreymon: i disagree ... why do i need 3 programs when one can do it all?
<Angelus> i can't install kubuntu , it crashes, i solved that by installing a command line system first, then apt-get xorg, then installing nvidia drivers, installed kde, installed kdm, rebooted, worked fine. opened adept, tried to install kubuntu-desktop, crashed at 92%, i rebooted into safe mode , installed the rest with apt, i rebooted into normal mode, it crashes when it tried to start kdm, but if i start kdm in safe mode, it works, but at normal boot
<coreymon> gorlak_: not really, dont compare it to ie
<Angelus> my pc crashes.
<RytmenPinnen> yes, I have only one partition
<chemisus> most likely 3 different programs will do their tasks better then the one that does all 3
<lontra> first thing i do in a kubuntu install is wipe away the customizations kubuntu has made to simplify the profile
<TimS> A process called beagled-helper is using a huge ammount of my CPU, what is it?
<TimS> Is it beagle? because I dont need that running really, is it safe to kill it?
<dromeo>  Did anybody else have problems while Upgrading...I'm failing to fetch packages from Amarok and kOffice. and upgrading ends.
<michael> michael: correction woc54g
<coreymon> michael: what chipset?
<RytmenPinnen> mw46, you think I can still cancel the update, and try again, or, Dl an iso and burn?
<skyion> will someone take a look at my compiz, in pastebin compiz output & xorg.conf
<gorlak_> i know it doesnt have the same amount of problems, but konq does seem like its trying to do everything, and every file
<skyion> http://pastebin.com/m11ec80c8
<michael> coreymon: wpc54g
<coreymon> michael: chipset, not card
<coreymon> michael: ralink, broadcom
<mw46> RytmenPinnen: I don't think your upgrade will go much any more:-( At least not in that round:-(
<michael> coreymon: i do not know
<coreymon> michael: give me a sec
<Angelus> somebody knows an answer for my problem pleasee? im desperate :(
<mw46> You could try to run it again and see if that helps.
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<RytmenPinnen> k, but I suppose I'm screwed if I reboot since it allready has started installing
<coreymon> !patience | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mw46> all the *.deb's are still in /var.
<chemisus> dromeo, check your /etc/apt/sources.list. i noticed that some of the lines in mine got commented out during the install
<tekstacy> what's the easiest way to rip a camcorder dvd to a .avi?
<lontra> you guys sound like you want to gnomify kde ... it's a shame
<vlt> Hello. Where is the "Version upgrade button" mentioned on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading (in Adept)?
<atlfalcons866> !ext4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atlfalcons866> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atlfalcons866> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<wesley> by me in 7.10 kopete crashes but theres a patch for and kdetv crashes and compiz lets restart kubuntu
<dromeo> chemisus:  hmm, ok, i'll give that a try, thanks
<Angelus> coreymon:  sorry man, but really want kubuntu and im desperate
<Angelus> * i really
<huXfluX> how to enable desktop effects?
<coreymon> Angelus: well then be patient, when someone can help you, they will
<sub[t]rnl> huXfluX: through compiz-fusion?
<Angelus> i will coreymon then
<huXfluX> bash: compiz-fusion: command not found
<atlfalcons866> can compiz run in kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> huXfluX: sudo apt-get install compiz-kde && sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<weedar> I seem to be unable to upgrade to gutsy via adept, is this a common problem?
<coreymon> michael: type lspmcia
<wesley> i got the feeling the fast update to 3.5.8 was not good its since then it does work good
<lontra> huXfluX: or ... sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager
<sub[t]rnl> weedar: negative, whats the error?
<coreymon> michael: put the output on pastebin
<huXfluX> sub[t]rnl and? reboot or smth?
<weedar> sub[t]rnl: There's no option to Enable the "Recommended updates" and "Pre release updates" repository
<michael> coreymon: say command not found
<sub[t]rnl> huXfluX: newp, ccsm will create a link in your start -> settings to configure your desktop
<coreymon> michael: lspci
<Firetech> After upgrading to gutsy, a lot my system seems to have gone back to ISO-8859-1(5) encoding, which screws up a lot of  the console action, what should I do to fix it? I can't write special characters (like åäö) in either konsole nor any TTY :S
<lee986321> genii, I have to place the PS2 hdd back into the  PS2
<sub[t]rnl> then alt + f2 and run compiz, or create a sym link in the ~/.kde/Autostart directory
<huXfluX> cool, thanks
<lee986321> and I wound up loading th wrong disk any ways
<wesley> i i start adept its says now in 7.04 only read process is runnig but i not openend it but afyter the update to 3.5.8 its sais some packin did not install
 * sub[t]rnl blinks
<coreymon> michael: try typing lspci and put the output on pastebin
<sub[t]rnl> someone decode that for me
<lee986321> i ws trying to figure ot why the thing went into upgrade mode then it said
<michael> coreymon: wha tis pastebin
<nicolai_> wesley: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<lars_> Boy am I dumb. Noob mucking with apt-build and filled my hard drive. HELP!
<coreymon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nicolai_> wesley: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ck42> I'm having a problem with a lock that won't let the upgrade proceed....where are the lock files located?
<lee986321> thats a lot of of downloading
<nicolai_> wesley: That should do it
<sub[t]rnl> see nicolai_
<atlfalcons866> uh8ou
<nicolai_> ck42: see my earlier posts
<lars_> What can I delete when apt-build has filled my hard drive?
<lee986321> any how genii i seen where I went wrong at
<moofoo> on another machine i also have trouble to upgrade (asked yesterday without solution): ERROR pre-requists item 'http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/release-upgrader-dpkg/release-upgrader-dpkg_1.14.5ubuntu11.2_i386.udeb' is NOT trusted
<lee986321> I saaaved the link
<moofoo> any ideas how to fix this?
<vlt> How can I initialise an upgrade to 7.10? I tried opening Adept but it doesn't offer it ...
<coreymon> michael: go to that site, paste the output there, press submit, and then paste the url it gives you in the channel
<wesley> what should i do upgrade to 7.10? or stay at 7.04 ? the only thing that better is that in 7.10 is kdenlive in adept thats all
<sub[t]rnl> vlt: have you followed the steps on the ubuntu website?
<Cugel> wesley: well you get a newer kernel.
<Cugel> And new bugs.
<wesley> yes and those bugs drive me crazy
<coreymon> Cugel: which will prob be sorted out pretty soon
<nadinetetine> i have a problem updating to 7.10 anyone can help me
<vlt> sub[t]rnl: Yes, activating "Reccommended upd", close and reopen Adept ....
<coreymon> Cugel: once the frenzy dies down a bit
<nadinetetine> i tried the forum can't find
<lee986321> I hope the server don't freez up on this install with the updates..should have unplugged the modem
<chemisus> dromeo, did that solve it?
<sub[t]rnl> vlt: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from a cli
<Cugel> Well it works fine for me. Except the fact that the monitor&display settings do not work.
<coreymon> sub[t]rnl: no need, he prob didnt update through adept yet
<dromeo> we
<vlt> sub[t]rnl: Is there a problem with Adept?
<dromeo> chemisus; we'll see... it's doing it things
<sub[t]rnl> if he said he followed the steps, then he might already be running the most current
<coreymon> sub[t]rnl: have you updated the repos through adept yet
<wesley> in 7.04 is the bug in kopete not
<nadinetetine> why do i always have the error, canonical doesnt provide support for...
<coreymon> nadinetetine: its not an error
<sub[t]rnl> coreymon: yup
<nadinetetine> im noob dude help me
<nadinetetine> i tried the repositorie thing
<coreymon> vlt: i meant you
<charims_> i need some help setting up internet connection sharing in kubuntu
<vlt> coreymon: ?
<coreymon> vlt: have you updated the repos through adept yet
<charims_> ive tried a few different approaches, but with no luck
<wesley> 7.10 is not that a big change i think only the art and dolphin and debi
<nadinetetine> coreymon: what do i have to do then
<coreymon> nadinetetine: its not an error, its just a notice, telling you that you no longer can get support from cannonical for the packages
<coreymon> nadinetetine: that usually means that they are outdated
<coreymon> nadinetetine: its not an error
<coreymon> nadinetetine: just continue with the upgrade
<vlt> coreymon: Yes, I think I did.
<coreymon> vlt: try it again
<wesley> i think i feel little disappointment in the 7.10 version i expecte a good version
<nadinetetine> coreymon: cause i tried yesterday and it kept telling that no update were installed or something, but it looks like it works now...
<lee986321> well atleast he wasn't in kubuntu and did what i did lol
<ck42> I'm having a problem with a lock that won't let the upgrade proceed (using alternate CD)....where are the lock files located?
 * Angelus is dying
<lee986321> why?
<purpleposeidon> my grub died
<wesley> but what do you guys say stay at 7.04 or upgrading? i think its sad that theres no beryl in 7.10
<sub[t]rnl> beryl is a dated relic
<vlt> coreymon: I open Adept ... check that "reccommended updates" is selected ... press "fetch Updates" ... nothing
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<lee986321> oh try oem mode
<Silentjohn> whens hardy being released
<sub[t]rnl> compiz-fusion is the merge of bery and compiz, wesley
<lee986321> ck42 try the oem mode
<fairman> Please, i have problem with Compiz. I installed it according to wiki manual, but when i write in Konsole compiz --replace it will return this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41233/. What is the problem?
<lee986321> then have it set up then tell it to prepare pc for shipping
<Silentjohn> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<wesley> sub[t]rnl: i know but beryl was easy to use
<noam_> er. when is the fix for kopete going to be included in the repositories?
<sub[t]rnl> compiz is too!
<sub[t]rnl> :D
<coreymon> vlt: try pressing full upgrade
<lee986321> why does this thing scan the miror?
<sub[t]rnl> noam_: when the repo's unthaw
<lido76-11> hooi!
<noam_> sub[t]rnl, what do you mean?
<lido76-11> eej mensen !!
<lido76-11> iemand zin om te kletsen
<wesley> you can download the deb already https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500 thats patch the problem with kopete in 7.10
<wesley> Lido ik ben nederlands
<sub[t]rnl> noam_: the kdelibs bug that crashes kopete and msn will be added to the repo's when they un freeze them
<lido76-11> heej gezellig! alles goe?
<noam_> and then what happens when the repositories update? will they override this patch?
<wesley> ja maar dit is een engels kanaal hoor kom prive ofzo?
<vlt> coreymon: "full upgrade" is disabled
<noam_> sub[t]rnl, i see, when will that be (approximately)?
<lido76-11> is goe!
<sub[t]rnl> noam_: in.. 32 seconds
<noam_> :/ thanks anyway
<dromeo> chemisus: looks like it's working now.  i just commented out amarok and koffice.  thanks for your help
<noam_> there are no downsides for installing the fix, right?
<sub[t]rnl> noam_: you should be able to update your kdelibs4.. now
<flake> i have a hp amd64x2 5000+ media center XP, trying to boot with 7.10 64-bit, going to black screen
<lee986321> eh    is xp media center 32 or 64?
<wesley> will they put a new iso on there servers thats no good that bug from kopete its scares new users
<chemisus> dromeo, np
<[Relic]> only 17000 more files to copy  :)   dpkg -l >> listofinstalled     correct for dumping everything to one text file?
<lee986321> has 32 bit media center
<nadinetetine> coreymon: now it looks like it's stuck at installing the upgrades o% for abou 2mins
<lido76-11> heej wesley het lukt nog niet om prive met je te praten, enig idee waarom?
<wesley> ja omdat het niet kan vanwege spam problemen
<flake> xp media center is 32-bit on harddrive
<oscar-aj> hey
<flake> amd64 means 64-bit pc, right?
<lido76-11> not funny
<LjL> !nl | wesley
<lee986321> ooo ouchy
<purpleposeidon> I get Error 15 when loading grub
<oscar-aj> i need the kubuntu irc channe in spanish
<coreymon> nadinetetine: give it time
<flake> umm errrrr right?  that's what i bought it for
<sub[t]rnl> !es | oscar-aj
<lee986321> guys could that pose an issue
<wesley> yes i am nl ljl
<ubotu> wesley: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ubotu> oscar-aj: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<vlt> Any idea how to enable "full upgrade" button in Adept?
<nadinetetine> coreymon: k thanks
<coreymon> vlt: its not enabled?
<oscar-aj> thank!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lido76-11> any idea how to chat personaly with people?
<vlt> coreymon: It's gray and not clickable.
<wesley> yes upgrade and then fetch updates
<coreymon> vlt: okay then
<LjL> lido76-11: /msg nickname message
<coreymon> i really dont know
<nadinetetine> lidoLdouble click on the nick
<purpleposeidon> lido76-11: You can only /msg if you're identified
<wesley> no you cant in this channel nee to register
<flake> lido76-11 - i just grunt and make funny noises
<Angelus> coreymon i don't think anyone read my prob
<coreymon> Angelus: ask again
<atlfalcons866> #debian
<B-Minus> hello
<noam_> well, the fix worked :o
<B-Minus> is the version upgrade bug already solved ?
<RytmenPinnen> well this is truly interesting, I think I'm updating to gutsy like a normal update with adept
<flake> amd64 / winxp32 bit media center pc is running on 64-bit hardware, right?
<vlt> Hello all. How can I enable "full upgrade" button in Adept?
<coreymon> vlt: if its not enabled, that means there is nothing to update
<wesley> when will be kde4 default?
<noam_> probably after it's not in beta stage anymore
<sub[t]rnl> heh
 * xevious is getting really frustrated with compiz not remembering where his windows were
<sub[t]rnl> maybe it does and your forgetting!
<fairman> vlt: you have to do "update" and wait, if there will be opinion do this
<RytmenPinnen> does anyone know if what I'm doing is possible
<xevious> sub[t]rnl: har har
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<fairman> vlt: fetch upgrades
<RytmenPinnen> [01:10] <RytmenPinnen> well this is truly interesting, I think I'm updating to gutsy like a normal update with adept
<xevious> sub[t]rnl: i have it set to remember window positions
<sub[t]rnl> RytmenPinnen: yes, its the recommended way to upgrade
<wesley> i dont get compiz fusion beryl was so easying and now they removed ir from the packing does any one know how to install beryl
<sub[t]rnl> xevious: with the smart positioning?
<xevious> sub[t]rnl: yeah
<RytmenPinnen> my update crashed after 3% installed and now I'm updating with adept as regular system update
<vlt> fairman: I already did this.
<RytmenPinnen> sub[t]rnl,
<h3sp4wn> using adept to upgrade between distro's I would call suicide
<fairman> vlt: and do you have Gutsy, od Feisty?
<RytmenPinnen> well see what happens :D
<vlt> fairman: still Feisty
<noam_> h3sp4wn, heh, it really can be very buggy
<vlt> h3sp4wn: What would you prefer?
<noam_> and dist-upgrade.py took 800mb in *physical* RAM (1400mb in virtual memory) while in the cleaning up stage
<xevious> h3sp4wn: worked fine for me
<RytmenPinnen> I'm gonna burn a gutsy iso.............. hmm, now something is happening
<wesley> i think i stick at feisty i can install kdenlive by just adding the packings
<purpleposeidon> How do I regenerate grub menus?
<h3sp4wn> !works for me
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<fairman> vlt: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php - check this, paragraph about Upgrading from feisty
<sub[t]rnl> noam_: you sure it wasn't just buffering the ram?
<sub[t]rnl> free -m can be deceiving
<noam_> my computer actually got slower. i have 1GB RAM. i closed firefox and amarok etc and followed it cautiously in ksysguard
<purpleposeidon> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sub[t]rnl> ksysguard, :P
<sub[t]rnl> use htop
<noam_> because half an hour earlier someone asked in the channel what to do because dist-upgrade died in the cleaning stage (X Didn't have enough RAM) and he had been left with an unfinished installation
<h3sp4wn> Did anyone bother to build a gutsy kernel with cfs yet ?
<lontra> wesley: kde4 will probably be default in 8.10
<h3sp4wn> (or -ck patches)
<lontra> wesley: that would be my guess
<JohnFlux> lontra: unlikely
<lontra> at the earliest
<sub[t]rnl> noam_: interesting
<JohnFlux> lontra: 8.10 is a long term release
<JohnFlux> lontra: it will have to be the version after
<lontra> JohnFlux: no it's not ... 8.04 is
<mannuel> how i go to tty? ctrl+alt+F1 didn't work
<JohnFlux> lontra: opps, yeah
<coreymon> w/e
<noam_> kde4 will probably be a bunch of bugs connected by features for at least half a year after it's out of beta stage
<coreymon> kde4 will be available for gutsy as a seperate package
<coreymon> noam_: pescimist alert!
<lontra> it's always curious why so many people ask about kde4 ... i wonder what's wrong with kde 3?  it's pretty kick arse imo
<noam_> oi, i'm just being reasonable. should i remind you that kopete got broken in 3.5.8?
<sub[t]rnl> some people like the bleeding edge.  And its when those same people complain about bugs that kinda irks me..
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<frank_> I'm upgrading to gutsy right now using adept. Hope it goes well. downloading at over 600 kB/s :)
<wesley> No kopete got not broken in 7.04 when upgrading to 3.58
<lontra> sub[t]rnl: i agree ... if they want to run kde4 and have nothing work ... have fun ;)
<noam_> wesley, try logging in to MSN messenger
<tekstacy> what's the easiest way to copy a camcorder dvd to an avi?
<vlt> coreymon, fairman: 'and "Pre release updates" repository'!
<vlt> That's missing on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<coreymon> vlt: ???
<wesley> if loged in at msn
<oritemis> hi, I am installing kubuntu and I am stacked into 82% "reading the mirror", someone knows what to do?
<coreymon> vlt: why ubuntu, why arent your doing this from the kubuntu website
<sub[t]rnl> tekstacy: k9copy, or k3b rip it, then use ffmpeg to convert it
<sub[t]rnl> or tovid
<tekstacy> sub[t]rnl, thanks
<sub[t]rnl> oritemis: servers are hammered
<wesley> i hope 8.04 will be better and with kde4 or at least let the user choose
<catemu> Yup
<catemu> Servers are hammered
<sub[t]rnl> the drunks!
<weedar> I think the reason my adept won't do a dist-upgrade is because I don't have the necessary repos
<B-Minus> hll
<frank_> wesley: it's true that with so many new things planned for kde4 it might take a while to stabilise. and 8.04 is a LTS release for ubuntu
<coreymon> thats why im not using the main repos
<weedar> Can anyone give me the "name" for "Recommended updates" and "Pre release updates"
<coreymon> im using an alternate mirror
<coreymon> much faster
<coreymon> weedar: just add them through adept
<catemu> I used alternate mirrors too
<nmjohnso> whats the command to check for direct rendering]
<frank_> weedar: feisty-updates and feisty-proposed
<imagine> nmjohnso: glxinfo | grep direct ?
<oritemis> sub[t]rnl: there isn't a retry button or something like that. What can I do?
<wesley> Yes frank_ but i think kde4 will be stable in the time 8.04 release i mean we got 7.10 the big different is the art wich you can download for 7.04
<sub[t]rnl> oritemis: wait :/
<coreymon> oritemis: retry button
<coreymon> ?
<sub[t]rnl> <oritemis> hi, I am installing kubuntu and I am stacked into 82% "reading the mirror",
<sub[t]rnl>            someone knows what to do?
<frank_> wesley: let's just say that the kde people are pretty abitious for kde4
<sven_> Hi there, I just installed kubuntu 7.10 and Im having 2 problems.. 1) I want to install the restricted driver for my wifi, a 43xx driver, but when I do this in the restricted manager, a new window opens saying "specify firmware location" but that window is like frozen, I cant select anything, I can not even close that window.. When I press "Cancel" in the restricted drivers screen, I get a crash.. How can I install this restricted driver?
<purpleposeidon> How do I fix grub Error 15?
<oritemis> sub[t]rnl: Or even more, what should I do, if the setup routine don't find the mirror?
<sub[t]rnl> oritemis: there are other options for upgrading.  You can backup your files and install from the liveCD .iso, or use an alternate cd to upgrade
<flake> does it take a long time to boot 7.10_amd64?
<terrestre> any one using 7.1? ctrl+alt+F1 didn't work for me
<sub[t]rnl> terrestre: black screen?
<noam_> works here.
<wesley> yes i know it looks already nice kde4 but i dont wanna run it along side kde3
<oritemis> sub[t]rnl: I am doing a installation from strach with live cd.
<weedar> thanks frank
<sub[t]rnl> terrestre: theres an issue with passing vga= in grubs menu.1st with the current gutsy kernel
<sub[t]rnl> if its in there, take it out till the kernel team gets a fix
<coreymon> wesley: even i wouldnt trust kde4 until its stable released
<terrestre> oooh thanks sub[t]rnl
<coreymon> wesley: i tend not to trust core linux related betas such as distro betas or DE betas
<coreymon> wesley: too much room for problems
<sven_> Im using a Dell Latitude D620 laptop with a broadcom BCM94311MCG internal wifi network card.. kubuntu gives me the restricted driver 43xx for this card but I cant install it becausre the install window hangs.. How can I fix this??
<wesley> the beta from kubuntu was better then the stable release
<Angelus> i have a problem, i removed the user i created when i installed kubuntu, and added a new user, but nother is working on it, i mean , Adept , apt, things like that. any help?
<sub[t]rnl> sven_: its pulling the driver from servers that are really bogged down
<sub[t]rnl> sven_: find an alternate site with the driver, or compile it from source
<fairman> Does anybody now how to run Compiz Fusion on Kubuntu GG?
<coreymon> sven_: everyone is upgrading to gutsy, so the repos are a little overloaded from everyon using them right now
<sub[t]rnl> fairman: sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager
<wesley> i know how to install but running it does not just did restart at me
<sub[t]rnl> Angelus: sudo apt*
<frank_> sub[t]rnl: fairman when I tried compiz in kubuntu I had a problem with the window decorator crashing often
<wesley> but i realy dont think gutsy makes that much a change
<Angelus> sub[t]rnl:  ?
<DerDritte> If I installed ubuntu, then aptituded kubuntu-desktop and run on KDE is it, in fact, kubuntu?
<Angelus> sudo apt-get install blablabla does nothing, it just starts a new line
<sub[t]rnl> frank_: I've had it flake out too
<coreymon77> DerDritte: yes
<fairman> sub[t]rnl: yes, i have it, but when i want run (compiz --replace) it does not start - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41233/ this output
<sub[t]rnl> frank_: but doing a killall compiz.real and alt +f2 compiz gets it back up
<h3sp4wn> DerDritte: Its with both lots of packages installed though
<xevious> does kubuntu-desktop install kubuntu-default-settings
<xevious> ?
<sub[t]rnl> fairman: try running compiz
<coreymon77> i would expect so
<DerDritte> h3sp4wn: that's okay, enough space...
<frank_> sub[t]rnl: hope it gets better eventually
<sub[t]rnl> xevious: hrm, if your --purge it will remove config files for defaults
<sub[t]rnl> xevious: if thats what your after
<h3sp4wn> DerDritte: apt-get --purge remove libgnome32 libgnome2-common (and then move the rest from section gnome with aptitude
<xevious> sub[t]rnl: i was just checking on DerDritte's behalf
<sub[t]rnl> ahh
<Angelus> i have a problem, i removed the user i created when i installed kubuntu, and added a new user, but nother is working on it, i mean , Adept , apt, things like that. any help?
<xevious> sub[t]rnl: because i'd assume that kubuntu-default-settings would also be necessary to turn ubuntu into kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> Angelus: use "sudo" before the commands
<frank_> DerDritte: xevious, kubuntu-desktop doesn't install all the applications that come with a kubuntu install AFAIK
<Angelus> sub[t]rnl: read my problem
<fairman>  sub[t]rnl: the same output with "compiz" instead of "compiz --replace"
<coreymon77> xevious: youre not turning anything into anything, youre just adding kde
<Angelus> nothing works, even sudo
<DerDritte> frank_: That's not what I really need...
<xevious> coreymon77: refer to DerDritte's post up above. i'm aware of that
<Solifugus> is kubuntu 7.10 available yet?
<sub[t]rnl> fiarman: ok sec, let me check your paste
<DerDritte> h3sp4wn: what for?
<coreymon77> Solifugus: yes, it was yesterday
<xevious> Solifugus: yeah
<coreymon77> DerDritte:
<uEddy> salve
<xevious> i'm out.
<xevious> later folks
<huXfluX> i have no symlink in .kde/Autostart, why does compiz start automatically? :D
<coreymon77> DerDritte: is all you want to do is add kde?
<h3sp4wn> DerDritte: If you wish to remove the gnome stuff if you don't want it - not 100% sure what handles certain things if there is a crossover
<coreymon77> DerDritte: and keep gnome
<sub[t]rnl> fairman: what video card you using bro?
<DerDritte> h3sp4wn: kk
<sub[t]rnl> I'm guessing its blacklisted
<sub[t]rnl> theres a way around it though.. sec
<DerDritte> coreymon77: Think is: I wanted to test KDE.
<wastedfluid> Anyone know anything about a fix for volume keys on laptops.. going from 0% to 11%?
<sub[t]rnl> fairman: what card you using?
<lontra> wastedfluid: that's a bug ... and iirc didn't you ask about that yesterday?
<DerDritte> coreymon77: When I already had installed and configed ubuntu (gnome).
<coreymon77> DerDritte: if you want to keep both kde and gnome on your computer, just add kubuntu-desktop
<sub[t]rnl> echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >>
<DerDritte> coreymon77: I did that...
<coreymon77> DerDritte: that will do it
<wastedfluid> lontra: yeah, I did, but I want a link to something I can possibly watch (like a bug track # or something) to look fora fix.
<coreymon77> DerDritte: then you are fine
<coreymon77> DerDritte: you have kubuntu
<lontra> wastedfluid: it's upstream as it affects my laptop in debian ... so search kde bug reports
<coreymon77> DerDritte: and ubuntu
<DerDritte> coreymon77: Now it seems as the adept is confused about being 7.04 or 7.10
<huXfluX> i have no symlink in .kde/Autostart, why does compiz start automatically? :D
<wastedfluid> Okay.
<fairman> sub[t]rnl: hmm, how can i exactly find out? I have some intel card integrated on motherboard
<coreymon77> DerDritte: is ubuntu 7.10 yet?
<DerDritte> coreymon77: jepp.
<sub[t]rnl> huXfluX: start-system-advanced-sessions, kde might be restoring your previous session
<coreymon77> DerDritte: did you upgrade ubuntu yet/
<coreymon77> ?
<DerDritte> coreymon77: I'm afraid so :P
<Solifugus> so what's on the "alternate" cd image?
<sub[t]rnl> fairman: lspci
<sub[t]rnl> fairman: look at the top
<coreymon77> DerDritte: no problem
<coreymon77> DerDritte: that should be good
<huXfluX> where?:D
<coreymon77> DerDritte: i would expect that kubuntu-desktop now would be 7.10
<DerDritte> coreymon77: where can I check?
<frank_> huXfluX: I'm not sure where that setting stays but you can run kwin --replace  to get as before
<DerDritte> coreymon77: clicked around a bit but didn't show anywhere...
<sven_> coreymon77, sub[t]rnl , so thats why the "specify firmware location" is hanging? because, I have not even specified the location (on disk or remote server) or the "Ok" button yet..
<fairman> sub[t]rnl: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<sub[t]rnl> blacklisted fairman
<sub[t]rnl> fairman: do this
<DerDritte> coreymon77: aptitude says it's Version 1.59, that can't be it... :|
<Lars_G> The Distribution upgrade has (I'm very certain) hung
<sub[t]rnl> fairman: echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<Lars_G> it's on the installing upgrades step.
<sub[t]rnl> and try it
<wesley> how long is 7.04 supported?
<Lars_G> trouble is, it's been "configuring smbfs" for about 10 minutes now. I'm gessing it should be expecting for my input, but the terminal area is just a gray square, no text element.
<my_> apt-fix
<Lars_G> Any tips?
<my_> apt-fix
<my_> !apt-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-fix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lars_G> my_: next time point the vector, but thanks a lot.
<frank_> wesley: 1.5 years
<my_> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Lars_G> you suggest I stop the upgrader first?
<sub[t]rnl> !apt fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt fix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<my_> !fix-apt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-apt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lars_G> my_: maybe you mean apt-get -f install?
<h3sp4wn> !adept crash-fix
<sub[t]rnl> !adept fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept crash-fix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sven_> I have another (rather anoying) problem in combination with Compiz: Clicking on anywhere in a window but the titke bar will not raise the window.. There is a configuracion for that in ccms, in the general area, I checked it, but like 2 seconds later it automatically gets unchecked! Thats like microsoft windows behaviour! :) how can  I check that thing and have windows raise properly??
<my_> thanx
<Lars_G> thanks sub[t]rnl
<wesley> but you can still install programs after those 1.5 years?
<sub[t]rnl> xevious: hey didn't you have sven_'s problem
<Lars_G> What's the next phases? cleaning up? an "apt-get clean" ?
<DerDritte> Any got the link to a how-to: compiz on kubuntu?
<y3k> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop doesn't give me gnome stuff?
<sub[t]rnl> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<fairman> sub[t]rnl: wau, it works :)
<dvayanu> hi
<sub[t]rnl> fairman: :)
<sven_> sub[t]rnl, any idea what his fix was for this?
<sven_> its... anoying..
<dvayanu> i just upgraded to gutsy and all my msttcorefonts stoped working
<sub[t]rnl> sven_: yeah, i know it was something simple
<sven_> sub[t]rnl, it usually is...
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<sven_> once you know it.. :)
<sub[t]rnl> your just wanting it to keep click on focus right?
<dvayanu> the updater said something about installing x-ttcidfont-conf, which is installed, but makes no difference
<bottiger> After I upgraded to gutsy KDE has been running horrible. it's really really slow, and my dual-screen setup doesn't work as nice as it did before. "nvidia-settings" claims that the drivers isn't being used, but the restricted-manager says they are, and compiz runs really nice in gnome
<sub[t]rnl> do -all- the plugins in compiz revert back if you check them in ccsm?
<sven_> sub[t]rnl, raise window on click actually
<bottiger> Can someone help me get my system running again :)
<terrestre> it's compiz working on 7,1?
<fairman> sub[t]rnl: it is not perfect, but it seems good, thanks very much
<sub[t]rnl> bottiger: modprobe nvidia
<DerDritte> sub[t]rnl: thx. Tried compiz.real first, didn't work out :P
<sub[t]rnl> fairman: no problem
<sub[t]rnl> bbiab guys
<dvayanu> ah, yes, and kdesu fails with command not found, regardless what i call
<DerDritte> compiz went nuts.
<dvayanu> but works if called from shell
<sven_> xevious, Did you have a problem with compiz that windows did not raise correctly? if so, how'd you fixit?
<sven_> using kubuntu 710 with compiz, how can I again get the ctrl-alt-esc to work as "Kill application" ?
<fairman>  /j #ubuntu-cs
<Lars_G> Are the 7.04 compiz instructions ubotu gave applicable to 7.10 too?
<Dr_willis> sven_,  you have to do 2 things.. enable the 'flatfile' settings in the compiz settings tool. then you can check/change the focus/autoraise settings in the general tab
<Dr_willis> sven_,  "ccsm -> perferances -> backend -> flatfile" then General Tab -> focus and raise Behaivor.
<frank_> I've got 2 instances of dist-upgrade.py each using 30% of my 1GB of RAM. I hope it will be ok
<jonasp> hey, my apach2 stoped working after upgrading to 7.10
<jonasp> stoped working means it does not start at all but without a single error
<sven_> Dr_willis, hurray! that did it!
<sven_> thanks lots!@
<Dr_willis> sven_,  thats going to be a FAQ.. :) i just know it,.
<Dr_willis> was my directions clear? going to make a factoid for it  :)
<Fade2Blac> how do i install the restricted drivers from a term
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras kubuntu-restricted-extras  xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis> Pick what one you want. :)
<sven_> Dr_willis, it was very clear
<h3sp4wn> Fade2Blac: Which restricted driver exactly
<sven_> Dr_willis, but.. isnt this somehting that should be fixed?
<Fade2Blac> the boradcom wireless card
<Dr_willis> sven_,  well technicially comiz is NOT supported under kubuntu. thats why its not included by default.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Fade2Blac> bcm43xx
<frank_> I just lost the upgrader. there is a lock file still in place. what do i do to continue the upgrade?
<Dr_willis> and i think the issue is how kde and the compiz settings are gettingsaved/set - thats what the flatfile thing fixed.
<sven_> Dr_willis, I mean, it may not be a bug directly but... if you dont have specific knowledge about this, forget about ever finding it.. you wont find it in a faq either because you would not think of looking this up in a faq... at least, that would go for me..
<h3sp4wn> Fade2Blac: I doubt that can use the restricted manager as the firmware is taken from the wl.o blob for wireless routers
<wesley> systemsettings crashes in kubuntu 7.10 i got upgraded to kde 3.5.8
<h3sp4wn> Fade2Blac: And completely illegal to distribute
<h3sp4wn> Fade2Blac: use fwcutter
<Dr_willis> sven_,  compiz has a lot of 'layers of issues' that all need to get worked out.
<h3sp4wn> !info fwcutter gutsy
<ubotu> Package fwcutter does not exist in gutsy
<frank_> !fix apt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix apt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> if flatfile is not enaled.. you cant check those checkbox's. You cant have sepetate compiz settings for gnome and kde at this time (that i know of) and so on.
<frank_> !fix adept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Fade2Blac> ok i just installed kubuntu and i cant even load it beauce i get that error message
<sven_> Dr_willis, technically may be but.. compiz, at the moment, is like the holy bible to convert ppl to use linux.. in the past 6 months, I alone got almost 15 ppl to use (k)ubuntu because of it..
<Dr_willis> compiz is still very very much a work in progress.
<kotelo> who is going to fix the snapshot number six?
<kotelo> :S
<h3sp4wn> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-3 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 116 kB
<h3sp4wn> !info bcm43xx-b53
<ubotu> Package bcm43xx-b53 does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> i wonder if the java app/compiz issues have been fixed
#kubuntu 2007-10-20
<h3sp4wn> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubotu> Package b43-fwcutter does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> I would still LOVE to see a compiz setting/module/tool that just shows ALL the keyboard shutcuts that are in use.
<Dr_willis> !find fwcutter
<ubotu> Found: bcm43xx-fwcutter
<kotelo> who is going to fix the snapshot number six?
<kotelo> who is going to fix the snapshot number six?
<kotelo> who is going to fix the snapshot number six?
<kotelo> :S
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis :D
<kotelo> really
<kotelo> fix it
<kotelo> xD
<Minataku> Say, Dr_Willis, why not come to #kubuntu-offtopic ? :3
<Dr_willis> Hay Min.
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: I thought you hated compiz ?
<Dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  theres so far 2 features of it i like. the rest is just fluff :)
<Dr_willis> and it still needs a lot of work.
<dvayanu> so... where can i find help with fonts?
<Dr_willis> dvayanu,  depends on the problem :)
<sven_> who knows the name of the compiz effect where clikcing on a window that is half below another window will cause both windows to move away from eachother and then back on top of eachother with the clicked window on top/??
<Fade2Blac> how would i disable the card so i can start kubuntu\
<kotelo> Riddell, fix the snapshot number six!! --> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/
<kotelo> Riddell, fix the snapshot number six!! --> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/
<dvayanu> dr_willis: the fonts just do look bad :-)
<dvayanu> i had mscorefonts package installed
<Dr_willis> sven_,  thats the 'dodge' effect under focus i think.
<h3sp4wn> dvayanu: sgi released some nice ones but they are not utf8 unfortunately
<dvayanu> but it seems it doesn't work anymore
<Lars_G> what's wrong with kotelo?
<sven_> Dr_willis, looking it up.. thanks
<Dr_willis> dvayanu,  this is under a upgrade to gutsy?
<kotelo> Lars_G, ;D
<dvayanu> dr_willis yeah
<nadinetetine> why when i type cat /etc/issue in the terminal it says that i have 7.10, but adept told me that i can update to 7.10 and when i do so, it keeps giving error
<dvayanu> just upgraded
<Lega> 'lo.
<nadinetetine> help! why when i type cat /etc/issue in the terminal it says that i have 7.10, but adept told me that i can update to 7.10 and when i do so, it keeps giving error
<dvayanu> the updater said something about installing x-ttcidfont-conf
<Dr_willis> dvayanu,  ive sen several people ask about font issues in #ubuntu today. i would say check the forums - there may be some thread on it by now - given how many people ive seen with issues.
<Dr_willis> I always do a clean install.. :)
<dvayanu> cant afford that ...
<Dr_willis> and i think i will CONTINUE to always do a clean install.
<h3sp4wn> dvayanu: are you using kde or gnome ?
<Fade2Blac> does anyone know
<dvayanu> hs3sp4wn: kde
<dvayanu> otherwise i would be on ubuntu wouldnt i? :-)
<Fade2Blac> how to disable something so it does load on start up, the wireless card will not let me boot kubuntu
<Fade2Blac> without getting an error
<h3sp4wn> dvayanu: I wouldn't too busy
<frank_> ok I have to continue the upgrade. is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  gonna work?  does the dist-upgrader do something else?
<Dr_willis> Fade2Blac,  an error that wont let it continue booting?
<dvayanu> my brother has same issue with gnome
<h3sp4wn> dvayanu: There is something related to gtk that they have fixed it so it doesn't hardcode 96dpi anymore
<dvayanu> ah
<h3sp4wn> but if its pure kde that shouldn't be effected
<dvayanu> i'vve seen an option
<Fade2Blac> yes this error
<Fade2Blac> bcm43xx: error : microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed
<dvayanu> hmm...
<h3sp4wn> Fade2Blac: get it from wl.o
<dvayanu> force fonts dpi to 120 makes it a bit better
<Fade2Blac> do u have a url
<dvayanu> or lets say more readable
<Lars_G> dvayanu: Aren't monitors general 72dpi anyhow?
<Dr_willis> Fade2Blac,  that shouldent stop the system from booting..
<Dr_willis> Fade2Blac,  install the fwcutter package. it 'should' auto-dwnload those files
<dvayanu> lars_g: i'm just tryint to get readable konsole font
<Dr_willis> !find fwcutter
<ubotu> Found: bcm43xx-fwcutter
<frank_> I'm pretty disappointed with the upgrader for kubuntu. I would be pretty screwed if I didn't know what I was doing...
<Dr_willis> or at least it did for me.
<h3sp4wn> Fade2Blac: http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2.
<Lars_G> frank_: I've had 50% luck so far
<h3sp4wn> Lars_G: No
<Fade2Blac> so the command to install fwcutter would be
<Rudd-O> hai guise, is wine broken for you in gutsy?
<h3sp4wn> Lars_G: Its entirely dependant on size (especially with lcd panels)
<Rudd-O> it stopped working after the upgrade
<Rudd-O> and I need it :-(
<h3sp4wn> Lars_G: its dots per inch
<frank_> Lars_G: i'm just continuing the upgrade in the terminal. I hope it works
<wesley> systemsettings crashed at startup anyone does have this problem?
<purpleposeidon> How do I real install grub?
<Lars_G> h3sp4wn: dpi is dependant on density.
<purpleposeidon> *reinstall?
<Rudd-O> gutsy has been the buggiest release I've seen in the ubuntu history
<Lars_G> frank_: me too
<Rudd-O> dpi proportional to resolution, inversely proportional to display dimensions
<h3sp4wn> Rudd-O: Yep
<Fade2Blac> hey dr. what would that command be
<Rudd-O> so any ideas about wine?
<frank_> Lars_G: things like this make me feel the kubuntu side of ubuntu is neglected.
<Rudd-O> how can I downgrade to a previous version?
<h3sp4wn> frank_: It always has been
<wesley> Mandriva is the best if it comes to config
<frank_> h3sp4wn: is there anyone else other than ridell working on kubuntu specifically?
<Fade2Blac> mandriva
<Lars_G> !search fwcutter
<ubotu> Found:
<wesley> Yes mandriva linux 2008
<h3sp4wn> frank_: Not who gets paid to afaik
<ndrea> "Could not verify the integrity of the upgrader application. This program will now exit" Do someone know why I'm getting this error in the Upgrade Wizard?
<purpleposeidon> Last time I used mandrake, I couldn't find any help, or documentation, or install anything, or...
<Lars_G> Fade2Blac: sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<frank_> ndrea: I got that too. but the second time i tried it worked
<ndrea> ok
<Fade2Blac> thx :) so that should fix it
<ndrea> i try
<wesley> its better then kubuntu 7.10 i think Mandriva did a good job i think
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<Dr_willis> purpleposeidon,  thats amazing.. giving the HUGE volumes of info on the internet about every disrto out. :)
<Lars_G> Fade2Blac: no idea but that's how you get fwcutter
<Fade2Blac> thank you
<frank_> ndrea: the upgrader application crashed mid-upgrade for me though. I can't really recommend it unless you really know what you're doing
<Lars_G> Dr_willis: when I left mandrake pre-mandriva their page organization was..... difficutl
<Dr_willis> With linux it pays to learn the Fundamentals.. then the rest is just iceing. :)
<ndrea> frank_: hm, what should I do then?
<purpleposeidon> Dr_willis: It seemd to me that every site I looked at was under construction, or something
<Lars_G> It's so sad flash is closed source
<frank_> ndrea: I'm really not sure...
<Lars_G> I wish some madman had done an aalib based flash player so I could play orisinal games on elinks while I wait for the install to finish
<Rudd-O> just reported the wine bug
<hydrogen> trying to compile a qt3 program I get "vk_file_utils.cpp:49:27: error: qplatformdefs.h: No such file or directory".. qplatformdefs.h exists in usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/*/.. I've installed libqt3-mt-dev
<Rudd-O> sheesh how did I go to a totally working system to a broken one...
<frank_> ndrea: I'm not the only one here who has had problems with the upgrader
<ndrea>  Ok.... I'll just make a try or two :)
<Rudd-O> guys, how can I downgrade a package to an older version?
<Rudd-O> using adept of course?
<frank_> ndrea: well i got to warn you if the upgrader crashes you might be left with an unbootable system
<ndrea> could it be because there are many people downloading from that server?
<Lars_G> Sigh all I have left is to look at ascii porn in links
<ndrea> och, really?
<h3sp4wn> ndrea: Do it from the cli (stop kdm) and using aptitude
<ndrea> better uninstall and install again?
<Lars_G> aptitude is gold
<frank_> ndrea: well that's one to do it
<frank_> ndrea: well that's one way to do it
<Rudd-O> guys, how can I downgrade to a previous versino of a package using adept?
<Rudd-O> or at least gimme the apt-get command or whatever
<hydrogen> has anyone built valkyrie on linux lately?
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> I cant say that ive ever downgraded/pinned a version of an app.
<Dr_willis> but ive seen it mentioned in the aptget howto
<hydrogen> it's not compiling against qt for some fun reason
<ove> test
<Dr_willis> 4+3=?
<sven_> 8?
<Dr_willis> If a train leaves chichago going east at 59 miles an hr......
<Dr_willis> whats your favorite color?
<ove> my favorite color is white!
<ubuntu> My external drive won't mount, it gives this error:
<ubuntu> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 999
<ubuntu> Anyone know what that means?
<jereme_> hey all... so it looks like on GG ubuntu that there is a simple preference for switching to compiz-fusion
<jereme_> is there anything similar for kubuntu?
<jereme_> or am I just high on the "dope" all around?
<sven_> Is there anybody else who is having problems with the restricted driver manager? It was commented to me that this was due to the huge load the servers were getting but what I see is just a window hanging before I even press "Ok" or anything.. The url specified in that window can be downloaded without problem using wget anyway.. its a .o file, can I install that file somewhere manually so that I can get my wireless to work? please?
<h3sp4wn> ndrea: just try inside X with aptitude then
<sven_> jereme_, AFAIK, compiz is not yet officially supported under KDE and so they don't have a simple tool for it yet
<ubuntu> sven_ , I was having trouble yesterday during light hours, so I waited until after dark. Worked fine then.
<sven_> jereme_, but I have been told that kdm also has its own composite manager
<jereme_> sven_: gotcha...
<jereme_> hrm
<jereme_> I'll sniff around
<h3sp4wn> ndrea: sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/feisty/gutsy/i' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<h3sp4wn> ndrea: use the pastebin if there is any issues
<sven_> ubuntu, but.. I just say "Enable driver" and then I get a window that hangs.. that really is normal?
<sven_> ubuntu, in any case, I already got the file here.. all I need now is to know how to install it
<ubuntu> sven_, It did the same thing for me. Reboot and see if it works in a bit
<stardog> so....dude....what's up with kopete?
<ubuntu> all, My external drive won't mount, it gives this error: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 999
<sven_> Ubukubu, weeeeiiirrrddd
<Dr_willis> KDE4 is to have its own composit manager
<Dr_willis> 'kdm' is the login manager. :)
<jereme_> I was wondering about that statement
<Dr_willis> with linux - it pays to be very 'precise' and 'specific' :)
<jereme_> and 'punctual'
<Dr_willis> and polite
<Dr_willis> and verbose yet concise.
<jereme_> and 'not a smart ass like me'
<Dr_willis> jereme_,  ive seen worse... today in fact.. :)
<purpleposeidon> and to always avoid alliteration
<Dr_willis> aparently 'i dident know what i was talking about.. since the guy i was trying to help, had NO linux knowledge whatso ever' so it was my fault i couldent dumb down 'edit a file' enough for him
<jereme_> hrm, I did a dist-upgrade a the prompt but the distribution upgrade manager still foudn more stuff
<jereme_> foo
<jereme_> and I'm getting screaming download speeds of 21k/sec :)
<Dr_willis> yep.
<Dr_willis> thats why i normally do my 'update/upgrades' the day befor the release.. then again about a week later
<jereme_> I was caught by surprise on this release
<jereme_> I forgot to pay attention
<Dr_willis> is it really that critical you be upto date right this instant? :)
<atlfalcons866> ##windows
<Dr_willis> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: next time just get him to load emacs and type M-x doctor
<Dr_willis> hmm...
<Dr_willis> Brewery offers lifetime supply of beer in return for stolen laptop
<Dr_willis> Now thats a Reward!
<jereme_> Dr_willis: nope, I just don't have any other pending emergency projects at work, so I figured the end of a friday is as good as any day
<jereme_> plus I only have 2 packages to grab, I've already got the rest
<rafiki> apo!
<Dr_willis> and polite and patient. :)
<rafiki> õóëåòóä?
<jereme_> "hey brian!  my alphabets are talking to me... they're saying, 'oooooooooooooooooooooo...'"   "Peter, those are cheerios."
<h3sp4wn> Anyone played with the new kernel build infrastructure in gutsy
<Dr_willis> i aint had to mess with the kernel since i switched to ubuntu. :)
<h3sp4wn> I want either cfs or sd scheduler
<h3sp4wn> I notice it being not quite right
<atlfalcons866> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<purpleposeidon> How do do you reinstall grub?
<jereme_> hrm, the upgrade wants to uninstall my running kernel headers
<g-hennux> hi!
<g-hennux> i have just installed kubuntu gutsy (was on gentoo before) and my bash prompt highlighting does not work any more
<g-hennux> i used all of my old .bash files, but it simply does not change the prompt color
<Dr_willis> g-hennux,  try a simple script that sets the prompt and source it.
<Dr_willis> could be simple thing like the .bahrc or .bash_profile not getting read from the terminal
<g-hennux> Dr_willis: oh, sorry, forget that, my fault... stupid me had not set the prompt color in .bashrc, but in /etc/bash_bashrc or so, which of course was not taken over
<g-hennux> is there a good way to get a really old java version (1.1 or 1.2) on this machine? preferrable via apt?
<seriekrock> yo
<sven_> Anybody here with knowledge of VPNs? I need to connect to our local network with VPN.. I just installed kvpnc to do this.. All I got was an ip adress, a user name and a password, no "what protocol" or anything like that so I need to figure that one out by myself.. But.. every protocol I can select needs certificates, keys, id, files, and god knows what more.. Who can tell me what I need to connect to a vpn when I only have a username, a password and a In IP?
<g-hennux> sven_: what kind of vpn?
<g-hennux> pptp, cisco, ...?
<g-hennux> or anything non-proprietary? :-)
<sven_> g-hennux, good question, they cant tell me, they dont know.. all they know is that they use "checkpoint", www.checkpoint.com.. I have no knowledge of VPN's so..
<sven_> network guys here could not tell me, they don't know (yay)
<wastedfluid> hey, my x session keeps crashing.. it's jst random.. screne turns black, and it re-loads kde.. where do i go about starting to troubleshoot this?
<sven_> wastedfluid, using yakuake by any chance?
<wastedfluid> nope.
<wastedfluid> Latest thing I installed was an older version of kmix... so the volume stuff would work.  but all i did was uninstall kmix, and install a newer version.
<sven_> g-hennux, any VPN type you know of that only needs a name, password and IP address?
<wastedfluid> er, uninstall kmix, and install an <older> version
<g-hennux> sven_: hm, usually anything should... though, wait, it's *not* cisco and it's even more not pptp :-)
<g-hennux> at least after the experience i have
<g-hennux> maybe some simple openvpn stuff or so?
<zolar> I still need assistance on install a pcmica card on version 7.10 please help
<sven_> I think it was openswan actually, tried that some time ago, but got an error "only version 1.x supported" or something like that, but does the server or client only support version 1.x? in any case, I cant get openswan configured anymore with only user name, pass and up
<sven_> up = ip
<frank_> I upgraded to gutsy. it work fine ;)   the upgrader is not up to par though :(
<zolar> is any one out there with knolodge of installing pcmcia network cards on 7.10
 * BluesKaj wonders if there's a 64 bit gutsy chat
<BrightEyes`> hello.just installed j2se with netbeans and i want to install some add-ons as well. i installed the 1st 2 packs in /home/user/ . when im trying to install BlueJ i get "nitializing InstallShield Wizard........ Searching JVM..dirname: extra operand `IDE'  Try `dirname --help' for more information." what can i do for that?
<jereme_> hrm...  is there an easy way to change my console resolution?
<davix> why the hell does the installer makes me format my /
 * nosrednaekim gasps that the mirrors are slow....slower than his 26K dial-up
<davix> it's emptey, I only have there a backup I need, and it's not dispensible
<davix> how do I override this idiotic setting?
<g-hennux> davix: what do you want it to do?
<davix> to install the system to my selected root
<davix> without formatting it
<davix> it sais it needs to format my ext3 partition for /
<bottiger> I just had a really horrible experience with compiz+kde (made kde really really *really* slow, while gnome was fine). After a lot of debugging I uninstalled xgl, and everything runs fine.
<davix> I say hell no, I've already installed 3 systems without formatting the /
<davix> one after the other
<kotelo> i have a question
<bottiger> Have you tried of anything like that?
<kotelo> how i can install compiz fusion or beryl in kubuntu gutsy?
<kotelo> help please
<g-hennux> the ati drivers that come with gutsy are not aiglx-enabled, right?
<bottiger> g-hennux: no
<bottiger> g-hennux: or right
<davix> try the feisty way bottiger http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/2007/04/beryl-in-feisty-with-xgl.html
<kotelo> how i can install compiz fusion or beryl in kubuntu gutsy?
<kotelo> somebody?
<g-hennux> davix: thanks :-)
<davix> np hope u score it
<davix> it's really good looking
<vellakd> How do I check what version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<bottiger> davix: hmm - I have nvidia.
<kotelo> how i can install compiz fusion or beryl in kubuntu gutsy?
<zolar> is no one there who know pcmicia network card intallation
<bottiger> davix: but compiz works great now
<davix> bottiger, level with me right now
<kotelo> please answer me
<kotelo> xD
<davix> did you concider using google?
<g-hennux> bottiger: but, does that also mean that i cannot have those cool 3d-effects with gutsy outofthebox?
<bottiger> davix: it was just the xgl+kde which was slow
<kotelo> helloo....
<davix> oh god. apparently I'm in the wrong channel.
<kotelo> how i can install compiz fusion or beryl in kubuntu gutsy?
<adz21c> kotelo look for compiz in adept manager/package manager of ur choice
<kotelo> how i can install compiz fusion or beryl in kubuntu gutsy?
<davix> listen xgl+kde is possible
<bottiger> g-hennux: no, just use xgl
<scrottles> hi
<zolar> how do you change you alias on this
<davix> hint hint, libGL
<kotelo> adz21c, if i do something like an.... apt-get install compiz-kde , this will install compiz fusion?
<scrottles> i installed swf-player   and mozilla-plugin-gnash  yet i still cannot get it working on firefox
<davix> g-hennux can you help me with the installer?
<scrottles> using you tube to test.
<scrottles> what are the package names to get flash working with firefox ?
<adz21c> kotelo: i think it will install compiz, from what i know compiz fusion is just some plugins (that were and were not beryl) u use with compiz
<scrottles> using apt-get
<adz21c> flashnonfreee i think or something like that
<jereme_> compiz-fusion is the merger of compiz and beryl
<jereme_> beryl was a fork off of the original compiz project
<g-hennux> davix: i suppose the reason is that you don't want to lose your homedir?
<jereme_> eventually they decided to rejoin forces
<davix> yeah
<jereme_> so compiz-fusion != compiz per say
<adz21c> yea but i think most of the beryl stuff was converted to compiz plugins
<davix> g-hennux since when does a distro forces a format? (ahem)
<jereme_> still compiz-fusion and compiz are not exactly equal, and packages are named appropriately
<g-hennux> davix: hm, don't know, i'd like to do a format to have a clean install anyway
<davix> oh lord, nevermind eyecandy now
<davix> g-hennux many would, yet some undeniable portion wouldn't
<moofoo> what was the url for the updated kopete/kdelibs deb again?
<g-hennux> davix: so, to conclude, no idea how to get around that :-)
<davix> :)
<moofoo> or is it already in the repos?
<Angelus> when im booting into kubuntu, the monitor turns off instead of the bootup splash, then it turns back on with the kde login screen, any help please? :S
<[Relic]> if I want to set up all the fonts and look as "root" so every user uses the same look to begin with, what do I need to run?
<davix> ui
<zolar> I have tried every thing and can not get the wireless networking on kubuntu 7.10  what is wrong
<donsdw> After upgrade, where are my old Kubuntu files?
<flake> how do i do anonymous browsing?
<CrazyPoultry> sorry if this sounds stupid, but i was trying to install the kde4 beta, and during the install my dog stepped on the mouse and managed to close the konsole window, now if i try to use apt-get i get an unavalible error, any ideas on how to fix that?
<CrazyPoultry> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) is the error
<Jucato> !aptfix | CrazyPoultry
<ubotu> CrazyPoultry: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<NickPresta> Greetings, #Kubuntu.
<noir> Hello.
<Jucato> Greetings! Live long and prosper! :)
<Angelus> when im booting into kubuntu, the monitor turns off instead of the bootup splash, then it turns back on with the kde login screen, any help please? :S
<CrazyPoultry> Jucato: thanks
<h3sp4wn> does !tell foo about bar work here
<Toma-> ...why does adept keep doing that?
<iss_student> How do I turn on desktop effects in Kubuntu?
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: yep. or !bar > foo
<NickPresta> heh. Any specific pages that deal with setting up Twinview in Gutsy? My nvidia-settings application provides only one panel and it's the settings panel...
<Jucato> !compiz | iss_student
<ubotu> iss_student: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Jucato> Toma-: doing what?
<adz21c> Angelus: what graphics card do you have? cos for me personally I had to disable to splash else I couldn't even get into gutsy
<Toma-> Jucato➔ leaving the system in a broken state
<wastedfluid> hey, my x session keeps crashing.. it's jst random.. screne turns black, and it re-loads kde.. where do i go about starting to troubleshoot this?
<Jucato> Toma-: actually it's doing that to prevent leaving the system in a broken state
<Jucato> and it's not Adept, it's APT that does it
<[Relic]> firefox 2 or 3 the best to install now?  just wondering if 3 is stable enough for use
<adz21c> NickPresta: I couldn't say tbh but if you give me an idea what your looking for and pastebin your xorg.conf i could give u an example of what I might do if you wish?
<kudar> just installed kubuntu 7.10. having wireless problems
<Toma-> Jucato➔ hehe how ironic
<Jucato> [Relic]: don't think there's firefox 3 yet in the repos. still in beta
<noir> Alright, I'm brand new to Linux, and am finding that Kubuntu does not like my USB speakers.
<noir> Any ideas?
<[Relic]> Jucato: firefox-3.0 (dev version) is listed in adept
<NickPresta> adz21c, thank you for offering help. I've actually had a Twinview setup in Feisty for the last 10 months. But after the upgrade to Gutsy, it stopped working (no dual displays) and nvidia-settings provides no help
<Angelus> adz21c: i have geforce 8400GS, and dw i couldn't boot into kubuntu with its default driver. i had to install them from nvidia's site :p
<Jucato> [Relic]: ah I see. if you need stability, Fx 2
<kudar> any wireless utilities for kubuntu 7.10?
<mike-kubunt1> hey, i installed a custum version of fglrx via .deb's but i'd like to go back to the stock ones and i'm not sure how
<adz21c> Angelus: yes I have the 8800 and I found it hard enough to get the CD to begin the install, i found it just hates the splash screen, even in feisty
<mike-kubunt1> i blacklisted fglrx but it wasn't in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<[Relic]> Jucato: thanks  :)
<mike-kubunt1> it was somewhere else with a blacklist variable like "BLACKLIST="fglrx""
<kudar> ok... well this is helpful
<Jucato> Toma-: it's like this, everytime something uses APT or dpkg, the APT database is locked so that nothing else could use it. When something abruptly stops it, it also locks the database in order not to leave the system in an inconsistent state (it also doesn't continue the installation of the package that was abruptly interrupted).
<adz21c> NickPresta: I always found the nvidia-settings annoying as hell. Just out of curiosity, did you ever get a rendering issue with twinview where one monitor would render slower than the other? like u could see videos rendering?
<kudar> pm me if you can help me connect to wireless with security
<NickPresta> adz21c, no, the setup worked quite flawlessly, which is why I'm so disappointed that it isn't working now :)
<Toma-> Jucato➔ yes i know all that, but whats triggering adept to crash? i got that error and i think think adept even crashed
<Jucato> ah well that's another matter :)
<Toma-> :D
<adz21c> NickPresta: ok, cos I did, was annoying, I ended up falling back to Xinerama (which supposively is slower but seems smoother to me) but, no compiz now :(
<donsdw> After upgrading from Feisty, I do not know where my old Kubuntu files are.  What is the command that shows all the partitions?
<lido76-06> hello is there anybody for a good conversation
<Jucato> !offtopic | lido76-06
<ubotu> lido76-06: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> donsdw: which kubuntu files are you looking for exactly?
<lido76-06> and what happens next?
<donsdw> Jucato: all of them.  Right now all the directories are empty.
<mike-kubunt1> fglrx wont detect my card
<mike-kubunt1> it says its using mesa
<Jucato> donsdw: all? but you were able to boot into Kubuntu?
<Toma-> can you move the navigation bar into the toolbar in dolphin?
<donsdw> I may have lost them, but I don't think so.
<Jucato> Toma-: which navigation bar?
<Toma-> Jucato➔ the one that has "/home/toma" and such in it
<Jucato> in what app I mean?
<Toma-> dolphin
<Toma-> (file manager)
<donsdw> Yes I can boot. I just do not have anything in my home directory except Desktop, which is empty.
<Jucato> donsdw: you just upgraded from feisty or is a fresh install? and do you have your /home on another partition?
<donsdw> I misspoke when I said *all* directories.
<NickPresta> For some reason, my "windows" key has been unmapped. It does nothing. Any idea how to fix that?
<rc-1> anyone know where ktorrent stores the torrent files?
<donsdw> I meant all my old files.
<donsdw> Upgraded.
<h3sp4wn> NickPresta: with xev right ?
<Jucato> Toma-: Ctrl+L switches from the breadcrumb toolbar to the editable location bar
<mike-kubunt1> how do you force apt to install somthing thats already there
<mike-kubunt1> i want to force it to reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<Jucato> donsdw: hm.. that would be weird...
<donsdw> I think (hope) my old /home is in a partition which I cannot see.
<donsdw> Oh no.  I hoped that was normal.
<adz21c> mike-kubunt1: apt-get install --reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<Jucato> donsdw: so /home is on a different partition?
<donsdw> I hope so, Jucato.
<Dr_willis_> wowsers - plugged in a new printer.. and a dialog poped up and installed it. :) kooka also saw my scannre right off..
<NickPresta> sorry, h3sp4wn, X decides to crash at random intervals since the upgrade =(
<Dr_willis_> Its getting where linxu works better then windows. :)
<Jucato> donsdw: perhaps it's not mounted anymore. you can check with "mount" command to see if it's mounted.
<donsdw> But I think I have to mount the correct one, but my linux is very limited.
<Jucato> donsdw: you hope so?err... you should know of /home is on another partition since you're the one who set it up when you first installed...
<mike-kubunt1> adz21c: it says it is not possible since it cannot be downloaded
<h3sp4wn> NickPresta: was you using xev to see if its detected >?
<Dr_willis_> "Your Linux-Fu is Weak Grasshopper..." :)
<adz21c> mike-kubunt1: you may need to enable the appropriate repo
<donsdw> I tried mount.  I will take a look.  Thanks, Jucato.
<lido76-14> Helllooooooo
<lido76-03> hi, little girl
<donsdw> Jucato, when I set up /home, I did under Feisty.  Now with the new one, /home is empty.
<iss_student>    I was so impressed with beryl before and I upgraded to Kubuntu and now I can't get the desktop cube to wrk at ll
<Jucato> donsdw: when you set it up in feisty, was it on another partition?
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<seriekrock> anyone knows why it feels like the internet connection is faster in linux than in windows
<seriekrock> ?
 * Dr_willis_ really dosent see the point of the cube. :)
<Dr_willis_> seriekrock,  the whole system is faster. :)
<Jucato> donsdw: because simply upgrading to gutsy will not modify that. unless you re-installed
<donsdw> Will the mount command show unmounted partitions?  If not, what is the command that does?
<dystopianray> seriekrock: becuase you are subconciously eager to find ways that linux is better than windows?
<Jucato> donsdw: nope it doesn't show those
<seriekrock> Dr_willis_: yeah :)
<seriekrock> dystopianray: lol
<donsdw> Thanks for your feedback, Jucato.
<donsdw> Does anyone know the command that shows unmounted partitions?
<andr3x> Hi
<lido76-03> lu
<seriekrock> hi
<lido76-14> lu
<dystopianray> donsdw: sudo fdisk -l ?
<Lars_G> Short question, what's the kernel side package equivalent to the nvidia-glx-new xorg side package?
<Lars_G> That is, which deb has the restricted module for the 100 glx driver
<Jucato> linux-restricted-modules-
<Lars_G> Jucato: that has a version it seems compatible with nvidia-glx not nvidia-glx-new
<Jucato> Lars_G: you can install linux-restricted-modules-generic so that you'll always have the one for your kernel, even when the kernel updates
<Jucato> it's for all
<Jucato> (it should be)
<Lars_G> Hmmm ok I'll try reinstalling those
<secleinteer> does anyone know why kubuntu gutsy is asking me if i want to upgrade to gutsy?
<Toma-> kcheckgmail is meant to habe an icon in the systray right?
<Jucato> secleinteer: yeah. kinda funny, but harmless
<secleinteer> Jucato: will it go away if i let it 'upgrade'?
<Jucato> it won't do anything
<secleinteer> alright
<seriekrock> secleinteer: why shouldnt you upgrade?
<Mexflubber> hi .. how do I install X-chat ?
<root_> ok... just installed 7.10. wireless is slow as crap
<donsdw> dystopianray: Yes! and cat /proc/partitions.  Thanks!
<secleinteer> seriekrock: read what i said again - already have gutsy, but it's asking me to upgrade to gutsy
<root_> any wireless utils on kubuntu?
<seriekrock> secleinteer: lol ok
<Mexflubber> hi .. how do I install X-chat ?
<secleinteer> Mexflubber: sudo apt-get install xchat
<secleinteer> or search for it in adept
<Jucato> Mexflubber: in Add/Remove Programs, look for it
<Jucato> xchat or x-chat
<Delphinus> whats the secret to getting compiz going in kubuntu gutsy please?
<Jucato> !compiz | Delphinus
<ubotu> Delphinus: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Delphinus> thanks Jucato
<mcrandello> Hi trying to mount my / from the livecd and getting hal-storage-fised-mount refused uid 999. Even after running dolphin using kdesu. Any suggestions?
<Mexflubber> Jucato ... where is Add/Remove Programs in kubuntu ?
<Jucato> Mexflubber: K Menu -> Add/Remove Programs
<Lars_G> Jucato: just so you know I reinstalled restricted modules, now I modprobe nvidia and nvidia-glx can't initialize the module (no version error like before) but nvidia-glx-new works.. ah well.
<Lars_G> See you from irssi again, but in Xorg
<wilson> does anyone know how to fix this :    Failed to fetch http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<Mexflubber> Jucato ... tx
<wilson> i get that when i do apt-get update
<PasNox> evening
<verboy> Hello i am a newbi in linux world
<PasNox> i'm running gusty rc and want to upgrade to official gusty, but upgrade tool tell there is no upgrade available for my computer, how i can do ?
<verboy> i have a problem in installation of Kubuntu
<verboy> Can anyone help me
<verboy> ?
<PasNox> witch problem ?
<seriekrock> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PasNox> !anybody
<seriekrock> !anybody @ verboy
<PasNox> !anybody @ pasnox
<root_> problem: wireless is very slow
<verboy> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PasNox> !anybody @ verboy
<verboy> !anybody @ verboy
<PasNox> hm don't working ;)
<mcrandello> or- for some reason after installing I reboot and get console instead of X. I'd probably be able to fix it but the console font is stupid-big and I can only see part of the "screen"
<PasNox> verboy: !anybody
<wilson> ubotu: er, ok ill try a different mirror, thanks
<verboy> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jucato> !thanks | wilson
<ubotu> wilson: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<wilson> oh, it's a retarded bot some retard made talk
<PasNox> verboy: how u do ?
<verboy> !anybody fine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anybody fine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<verboy> fine
<PasNox> !anybody verboy
<Jucato> PasNox: if you were on gutsy rc and just upgraded daily, you'd be in final
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anybody verboy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<verboy> when i boot from cd and i want to choose intallation
<PasNox> Jucato: nop, there is no french translation available for kde :|
<verboy> it is loading kernel and reboot
<PasNox> so it s not up to date, and upgrade tool tell there is no update :|
<Dr_willis_> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Jucato> PasNox: can you ask in #kubuntu-fr if they're having the same problems?
<Dr_willis_> !upgrade
<hydrogen> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<hydrogen> !sidegrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sidegrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !roadgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roadgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> PasNox: but as long as you updated daily since RC, your system is in final already
<Jucato> !botabuse | hydrogen
<ubotu> hydrogen: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Jucato> :P
<verboy> !anybody When I install Kubuntu it reboot
<hydrogen> !don'tbotspammebecauseitskindofrudeinmynotsohumbleopinion | Jucato
<PasNox> i have no compiz fusion actiavate, no french translation, i think i'm not up to date, but i always update when thre is updaet available :|
<hydrogen> :\
<Dr_willis_> verboy,  how.. vague. :)  what installer/cd are you using? any other related error messages?
<Jucato> PasNox: there is no compiz-fusion installed by default for kubuntu
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<mcrandello> anyone?
<Dr_willis_> The NEW FAQ #1  - wheres my compiz!
<Jucato> PasNox: as for french translations, you'd have to ask in #kubuntu-fr
<verboy> no nothing I select intallation it is loading and black screen and reboot
<hydrogen> The new answer... compiz is overrated.
<verboy> the new kubuntu 710
<Jucato> hydrogen: that's the old answer :)
<PasNox> what mean overrated ?
<hydrogen> Jucato: oh, the same answer than
<Jucato> :D
<intelikey> that was my answer 2 years ago.
<mike-kubunt1> hey are there any repos with an fglrx drive above version 8.40?
<verboy> What can I do?
<root_> why nobody want to help me with wireless?
<secleinteer> yeah, compiz is overrated
<hydrogen> intelikey: regretably you have a lot of wrong answers :/
<rc-1> if i reinstall kubuntu, and backup my home directory, should ktorrent torrents still work?
<Jucato> !wireless | root_
<ubotu> root_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<secleinteer> used to have it, well beryl, but it just got annoying
<NightBird> mike-kubunt1: fglrx isn't meant for most ati cards
<intelikey> hydrogen so you say.
<NightBird> er...8.41
<hydrogen> intelikey: well, yea
<verboy> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hydrogen> intelikey: I thought that much was obvious :)
<Dragnslcr> It's only overrated for people that think it's really anything more than "Ooh, shiny"
<NightBird> fglrx 8.41 isn't meant for most ati cards
<Ange|us> is it posible to install a 32bit browser and a 32bit mplayer on kubuntu guys ??
<hydrogen> Dragnslcr: or those who think "ooh, shiny" is overrated
<secleinteer> Dragnslcr: it's exactly because it's nothing more than 'ooh, shiny' that it's overrated
<Jucato> Ange|us: of course. but are you using 64-bit?
<verboy> can anyone help me?
<mike-kubunt1> NightBird: it's meant for mine, 200x express, only thing with close to 3d support for it
<Jucato> !patience | verboy
<ubotu> verboy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RipRapRob> Hi all
<Ange|us> yes Jucato im using 64bit
<verboy> ok sorry ubotu
<secleinteer> ubotu's a bot :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s a bot :p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NightBird> mike-kubunt1: actually, 200 express cards aren't supported in the 8.41 driver.  8.42 will see support added back in(as well as aiglx support)
<Jucato> !64bit | Ange|us
<ubotu> Ange|us: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<Jucato> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<secleinteer> verboy: try the forums if nobody here can help
<Jucato> that too
<intelikey> verboy have you tried booting with the frame buffering disabled ?
<verboy> how intelikey?
<intelikey> i.e.  remove "splash" from the kernel line,
<Ange|us> thanks Jucato
<NightBird> mike-kubunt1: if you want 8.41(though you should wait for 8.42, it should be out in a few days...), you will have to go to the ati driver, locate and install it yourself
<mike-kubunt1> NightBird: what repos would i add so i get the 8.42 driver as soon as possible though, i'm not failiar with kubuntus way of handling testing packages
<RipRapRob> Test
 * intelikey corrects.  that doesn't disable fb  but i "should" cause it to "hot be active"
<mike-kubunt1> NightBird: thanks
<NightBird> mike-kubunt1: my guess is 8.42 will be added pretty quickly to the repos
<intelikey> not
<RipRapRob> Test
<mcrandello> intelikey, would that help my problem also?
<intelikey> mcrandello what is your problem ?
<mcrandello> stupidly huge fonts in the consoles that wind up cutting off, so the command prompt is offscreen
<verboy> intelikey it says buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<RipRapRob> Hi al - I'm trying to install KDE 4.0 under Kubuntu 7.10. Anyone know a guide for doing this? I've tried by using the Adept installer, but I can't seem to invoke KDE 4.0.
<intelikey> mcrandello very likely then.
<NightBird> !kde4 | RipRapRob
<ubotu> RipRapRob: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<hydrogen> RipRapRob: It's not worth the effort at this point
<Ange|us> jucato, what about mplayer 32bit ?
<mcrandello> RipRapRob, there is a link to the kde4 beta3 packages in the gusty release page at kubuntu.org
<Jucato> Ange|us: that I don't know
<mcrandello> intelikey, I'll try that, thanks
<Ange|us> Jucato: to be able to use win32 codecs
<adz21c> Ange|us: what do you need 32bit player for?
<intelikey> verboy ok that's a  elterito problem   i don't have an answer for that yet.   and it seems to be a recurring problem or i talked to you yesterday  one.
<Ange|us> adz21c: for win32 codecs
<adz21c> Ange|us: w64 are available
<Ange|us> O_o
<RipRapRob> mcrandello: Ok, I'll look for that. Thanks!
<Ange|us> win64 codecs?
<Ange|us> O_o
<adz21c> yup
<Ange|us> never heard of them
<adz21c> www.medibuntu.org
<_luke_> I'm trying to do an upgrade from Fiesty to Gutsy.... but in the middle of the upgrade it complaines that the debconf install seg-faulted, then that it couldn't install X11... and now its stuck on libdbus-1-dev
<intelikey> mcrandello you can use a vga=  on the kernel line   set to   vga=0x0f04    should be standard text mode.
<adz21c> since vista came out microsoft released a x64 media player so the libs became available
<adz21c> i think
<adz21c> regardless they are there
<feierfox> how to shutdown my system with command-line?
<Lars_G> Sigh ok I give up. I'll need to rebuild my xorg.conf, anybody willing to give me a hand?
<Ange|us> wrong adz21c , windows 64bit uses 32bit browser and player
<feierfox> (time-delay)
<Ange|us> adz21c: i can't find no   win64 codecs in adept
<_luke_> feierfox: sudo halt
<Lars_G> feierfox: sudo shutdown -h now
<adz21c> well, w64 codecs are there and i use wmv9 in x64 kaffeine fine
<Jucato> !xconfig | Lars_G
<ubotu> Lars_G: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<adz21c> Ange|us: www.medibuntu.org
<Ange|us> whats the package adz21c
<Jucato> Lars_G: to rebuild it
<Ange|us> whats the package name adz21c ? *
<Lars_G> this is my current. dirty config. It works but for two details. http://200.62.10.54:8008/xorg.conf
<adz21c> Ange|us: "w64codecs"
<_luke_> anyone got any ideas what I should do now? will the apt-get dist-upgrade finish the upgrade?
<Lars_G> Jucato: I have, eh... peculiar needs.
<intelikey> mcrandello  i can't resite all the vga= code of the top of my head but    0x0f0<345>  are good text modes and  771 779 791 793 799  are good graphic modes  you can play around with them...
<Jucato> Lars_G: well you can always manually do it :)
<dystopianray> there are no win64 codecs
<Lars_G> Jucato: I have a dual monitor, which I want to handle as separate screens with xinerama.
<RipRapRob> mcrandello: I've actually tried doing like stated on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php, but how do I start KDE 4 when I'm done?
<Jucato> ah ok :)
<Lars_G> Jucato: I did, and it's not causing a few problems
<adz21c> then its some sort of workaround, but its there and they work
 * Jucato hands off dual monitors...
<Ange|us> adz21c: did you add some other repos ? i can't find them here
<feierfox> and with time-delay Lars_G ?
<Lars_G> Jucato: it "used to work before"
<adz21c> Ange|us: www.medibuntu.org
<wilson> what are the w32 dcodecs ? are they for wine or something ? or are they wmv support or something ?
<Lars_G> feierfox: time delay meaning... you want to shut down in 10 mintues? drop the "now", check man shutdown, you can specify a wait time.
<adz21c> Ange|us: thats a repo that has various packages that are "iffy"
<adz21c> wmv support
<mcrandello> RipRapRob, pay attention to that lass bulleted instruction
<Lars_G> wilson: they're video codecs from windows to be used by linux video libraries and players
<adz21c> Ange|us: when i say iffy i mean ubuntu can't ship them due to license
<Lars_G> in short, wmv support, quicktime support and a few other propietary closed codecs
<mcrandello> RipRapRob, after you've done that there should be an "options" or "settings" menu at the login screen
<Lars_G> Jucato: Any place but this where you'd suggest I get the needed nvidia help?
<wilson> sorry, isn't that included in kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<mcrandello> RipRapRob, you should see an option for kde4 in there
<Jucato> Lars_G: no clue... it usually "just works" for me
<Lars_G> Jucato: ok
<Jucato> wilson: what is?
<RipRapRob> mcrandello: I can't find that option :(
<feierfox> want to shutdown my system in one hour, what is the command-line, i have to use
<RipRapRob> mcrandello: I can only find KDE
<wilson> ahh, i see it doesn't, only dvd playback
<Jucato> wilson: no, w32codecs aren't included in restricted-extras
<intelikey> i think i set something incorrectly.  internet is exscreemly slow on the third level lan
<Jucato> because of legal restrictions
<dystopianray> ffmpeg already has wmv support
<adz21c> w32/64codecs wont be as u need a legit copy of windows to use them
<dystopianray> no need for w32codecs just for wmv
<adz21c> hence ubuntu doiesn't ship it
<mcrandello> RipRapRob, you copied /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop to /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop?
<RipRapRob> mcrandello: yes
<adz21c> dystopianray: up to version 8 i think so yes, but not 9 i don't think so
<dystopianray> adz21c: all wmv versions are supported: wmv1, wmv2, wmv3 and vc-1
<mcrandello> RipRapRob, after you do that you have to edit the kde4.desktop with your fav. text editor and change the "name" field. you'll see it in there
<nexano> anyone else in here having trouble with GeForce 7800 drivers? i cant seem to be able to use any other then Vesa :/
<adz21c> dystopianray: even wmv9? as I am sure it doesn't support that
<NickPresta> Can anyone tell me and help me figure out why whenever I start the computer/login, my nvidia driver is disabled despite it being installed and in my xorg.conf?
<RipRapRob> mcrandello: I did that. I'll have to tripple check. Thanks!
<dystopianray> adz21c: there is no 'wmv9' you're likely thinking of wmv3 and yes it does support that
<dystopianray> adz21c: it also supports vc-1 which is the wmv3 superset used in HD-DVD and blu-ray
<wilson> the 'rip video dvd' option doesn't work for me in k3b, it just opens the video_ts directroy. Is this normal behaviour in kubuntu ? i'm pretty sure i installed all the needed packages
<Lars_G> Btw I had to finish the upgrade by hand
<mcrandello> RipRapRob, if you've gone over the entries and made sure it's all correct then instead of logging out try using <ctrl><alt><bkspc> to kill the xserver. That will force kdm to reload its settings
<intelikey> NickPresta kernel version/module mismatch ?
<adz21c> dystopianray: fair enough
<wilson> i think they should just remove that option from k3b, i played around with it a few weeks ago , compiling from source, and it didn't give the proper commands to transcode anyway
<Lars_G> and I notice my KDE theme has some icons or graphics missing
<Lars_G> like for example during startup the spinner will show some icons, and others will show as a generic "page"
<NickPresta> intelikey, I don't think so. I've reinstalled the driver three times. Twice, I used the restricted-manager and once I did a manual install. No dice either way
<intelikey> NickPresta hmmm.  is the /etc/X11/xorg.conf being changed on ya /
<RipRapRob> mcrandello: Everything looks OK. I've even tried restarting. I'll try the CTRL ALT BACKSPACE. Thanks again for your patience!
<wilson> there's mencoder, ffmeg, dvd95 , k9copy
<BluesKaj> looking for ppl who have google earth running on Gutsy 64 using ATI
<NickPresta> intelikey, nope. "nvidia" is still listed...
<Lars_G> Any tips for that please?
<Lars_G> BluesKaj: do ATI finally provide 64bit linux drivers?
<intelikey> NickPresta one more "stab in the dark" here.   don't have a oops copy of xorg.conf in your /root/  do you ?
<NightBird> Lars_G: they have for awhile now
<root_> takes forever to refreh network settings for wireless... and wireless is slow
<NickPresta> intelikey, nope. /root/ is empty
<Lars_G> NightBird: cool. I had stopped tracking ati
<Lars_G> NightBird: And now, I have troubles with my beloved nvidia :P
<intelikey> well that pretty much spent my 'least possable info' trubble shooting.   check the logs.
<scrottles> hi
<scrottles> how do i un-ignore a repo?  cant seem to find it in a man page.
<scrottles> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com feisty-security/restricted Translation-en_US
<intelikey> scrottles remove the comment char   (#)  from before it.
<intelikey> oh
<NickPresta> intelikey, dmesg and syslog don't show anything related to nvidia or X in general...
<Lars_G> NickPresta: those are in /var/log/Xorg.x.log
<Lars_G> x is a number
<Lars_G> do a ls -l and the log with today's date is the right one
<scrottles> oh in /etc/apt/sources.list
<scrottles> thanx pal
<Lars_G> scrottles: after you uncomment it, remember to do an sudo apt-get update
<scrottles> right
<rickey> who here has finished there upgrade to gusty , i need to know if there old personal files from 7.o4 was broth over to 7.10 or did they lose them?
<scrottles> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mcrandello> rickey, is your /home on it's own partition?
<rickey> no i dont think so
<NickPresta> Lars_G, thanks. I checked the log and everything seems to have worked. Twinview was enabled, the metamodes were set properly, etc...
<mcrandello> rickey, if you do an an upgrade through apt it shouldn't touch them. If you decide to reinstall from CD I would back up everything first.
<mcrandello> rickey, but then I would back up everything anyway, because I'm paranoid ;^)
<Lars_G> NickPresta: What's your problem?
<NickPresta> Lars_G, whenever I start the computer/login, my nvidia driver is disabled despite it being installed and in my xorg.conf. I run nvidia-settings and it tells me that I'm not using the nvidia driver.
<rickey> i do have sommetime to put somestuff on a cd ,before the  full upgrade  takes place
<rickey> ok i did go though apt
<Lars_G> NickPresta: I think it's not disabled. you're using nvidia-glx-new right?
<rickey> thanks
<NickPresta> Lars_G, yep, for my 7900 GS
<Lars_G> NickPresta: I get the same with nvidia-settings and my nvidia is working well except for one error I'm having. From what I saw from aptitude when installing it seems the nvidia-settings up there works with nvidia-glx but not nvidia-glx-new
<RipRapRob> Can't get KDE4 to show up in logon. Have followed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php (and check 3 times). But still, KDE4 does not show up as an option.
<Lars_G> NickPresta: so it's nvidia-settings failing to recognize the driver. if you open a shell and run glxinfo it should show direct rendering on.
<zolar1> how do you obtain a mac address in linux
<Lars_G> NickPresta: I will try in a while, after I fix my nvidia error, to download only the lattest nvidia-settings from the nvidia page and test that
<mcrandello> zolar1, ifconfig
<Lars_G> zolar1: ifconfig shows it
<zolar1> thanks
<mcrandello> zolar1 it's called the HWaddr though
<mcrandello> at least that's what ifconfig calls it :)
<Lars_G> NightBird: oh... odd I just rand glxinfo and I get direct rendering no... but it also shows the nvidia glx lines... this is odd.
<lee986321> ok ya I hae my either net up and running
<NickPresta> sorry Lars_G. X crashed... Anyways, doing a `glxinfo | grep direct` shows direct rending NO
<lee986321> its a bit unorthodox though
<NightBird> Lars_G: can't help with nvidia difilties
<NightBird> or with spelling either apparently
<lee986321> lol
<lee986321> now I ama problby the worst typest of all there lol
<lee986321> ok well now to setting up those drivers
<intelikey> lee986321 well actually....
<NickPresta> sigh. Is there a recommended way to downgrade? :P
<Lars_G> NightBird: sorry wrong autocompletion
<Lars_G> NickPresta: oh... odd I just rand glxinfo and I get direct rendering no... but it also shows the nvidia glx lines... this is odd.
<m00foo> gna i just finished the upgrade f->g but the nvidia module is gone.. where is it?!
<Lars_G> NickPresta: And. I still see GLX loading correctly in Xorg.log O.o something is very very odd here
<nosrednaekim> seems there is a chain of events here...
<lee986321> eh I lost my monitirs manual adjust mensts this stinks
<Lars_G> NickPresta: I might even try to remove ubuntu's nvidia module (rm by hand) and glx (dpkg -r) and use nvidia's installer. to see what happens.
<Lars_G> bbl
<lee986321> ok setting up a paste bin
<wesley> how do i best install compiz fusion in 7.10
<lee986321> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lee986321> ok go that running
<lee986321> hm lsets see updates ah that its
 * lee986321 is talking to himself dont pay it any mnd
<scrottles> i edited /etc/apt/sources.list and i still get  lines beginning with Ign upon apt-get update
<nosrednaekim> !compiz | wesley
<ubotu> wesley: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<scrottles> all that is commented is documentation and cdrom
<nosrednaekim> scrottles: what is it ignoring?
<lee986321> ok
<nosrednaekim> lee986321: no..its not.
<nosrednaekim> ;)
 * lee986321 Belches
<seriekrock> i thought gutsy had compiz fusion installed as standard?
<lee986321> your right that is better ahh ty
<nosrednaekim> seriekrock: not kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> =D
<RipRapRob> Can't get KDE4 to show up in logon. Have followed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php (and checked 3 times). But still, KDE4 does not show up as an option. Any suggestions?
<intelikey> scrottles yeah i tried to correct that post eariler.  it's not your sources.list per'se  it's a network issue.  either the destination or the address is kicking back a "not applicable" and apt is thus ignoring that line.   i.e. could be a server down.  and could be a bad address in the apt line   the security sight is ttp://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<scrottles> http://rafb.net/p/ObHZpU74.html
<lee986321> ok any who I am getting down to some seriouse business now..who wants to help me withthe ati codion to make sure all goes well
<lee986321> any takers?
<scrottles> oh ok.
<seriekrock> nosrednaekim:  so i have to do as on that link? i cant install it with adept?
<scrottles> i was just looking for  libdvdcss and w32codecs but i suppose they're googleable
<scrottles> is there a difference between libdvdcss and libdvdcss2 ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<scrottles> which is prefered ?
<nosrednaekim> seriekrock: yeah.. you can install it from adept, get:  compiz-kde emerald and compiz-plugins-extra
<nosrednaekim> 2
<scrottles> i suppose 2
<nosrednaekim> I think
<BluesKaj> updated
<intelikey> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: !! upgraded to gutsy yet?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim i don't expect i'll ever see gutsy
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: you a LTS guy?
<scrottles> google takes me to sites to upgrade the apt.sources file for Edgy, and Dapper, im running fiesty.
<intelikey> never saw edgy or fiesty
<noam_> er
<nosrednaekim> scrottles: just DL the deb
<intelikey> nosrednaekim yep
<lee986321> eh ok I need the url adress for
<noam_> the kdelibs4-dev is reported broken in adept. i have installed the kdelibs4 update that is fixes the kopete msn crash.
<noam_> what should i do?
<BluesKaj> <----64bit gutsy restricted ATI driver enabled , wonder if google earth will run ...got fgl_glxgears working
<intelikey> scrottles the differance in the sources.list is the code-name other than that they are all the same.
<scrottles> ok i'll just swap code names.
<[Relic]> anyone using flickr.com and firefox?  I can't figure out what I need to do to log in?  I can log in through konquer but not firefox
<intelikey> scrottles also of note.  64bit may not have that package...  idk.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: the 8.41 one?
<scrottles> well im using a 32bit celleron
<nosrednaekim> noam_: hmmmm is everything working on your system?
<intelikey> then we may assume that that wont apply
<nosrednaekim> scrottles: no..don't saw code names...
<nosrednaekim> *swap
<nosrednaekim> scrottles: just download the raw deb, no repository required
<intelikey> nosrednaekim careful.
<noam_> nosrednaekim, as far as i can see yes
<noam_> urgh
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: of what?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim: no the one that came with the restricted package , whatever it may be ...havent checked yet
 * nosrednaekim looks around for the MPAA
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: ah ok... the 8.37.
<intelikey> i agree that the file is a simple dl  but dont mess up his train of thought in the middle of hacking his sources.list
<nosrednaekim> lol
<noam_> nosrednaekim, it's just because kdelibs4-dev requires kdelibs4 version something-something-ubuntu2, and i have ubuntu3
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim:  you running 64 bit too?
<nosrednaekim> noam_: ah... why are you installing the -dev?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yeah..
<lee986321> grr i need the page that sets up the ati drivers he one i saved is missing some things
<noam_> i just have it installed, i guess
<BluesKaj> google earth ?
<thomas_> I get crackling sound when I play a game that uses openal/alsa... I've tried artsd (no sound), and oss (no sound). What's the deal?
<noam_> i haven't installed it
<intelikey> and for the record nosrednaekim and scrottles there are links on that page that take you to a dirrect download
<nosrednaekim> noam_: ah... well dont worry about it, it should be all fixed soon when Riddel pushes the updates
<noam_> i see
<lee986321> Method 2: Install the 8.41.7 Driver Manually<<<<neds the lingk for this can some one assist plese
<lee986321> eh genii are yiou still online?
<wesley> At some packings from compiz stands break
<Assid> hey
<nosrednaekim> lee986321: go to the AMD/ATI site linux drivers-> select the top of the line ATI radeon HD card and you have it
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: rebooting to see how these ATI drivers work :)
<excitatory> i'm interested in upgrading, but have a few questions: one, i have CompizFusion installed via trev1nos feisty repo.. should i purge that package and remove the repo before i upgrade?  two, should i remove XGL, including modifications to /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc and the compiz startup scripts, or just let the upgrade manager take care of that?  and three, can i dist-upgrade, or should i use adept considering i have a custom sources.list??
<thomas_> anyone else have sound issues with openal and alsa?
<zolar1> how stable is kubuntu 7.10 ?
<Assid> ati doesnt really need anything extra
<nosrednaekim> yalp...ATI drivers work great
<Assid> im using it
<max_> right now i installed kubuntu 7.10, up to now it's running
<Assid> you dont need to modify squat
<nosrednaekim> no suspend... but with a 45 second boot to KDE, I can deal with that :)
<Assid> just run compiz --replace once
<Assid> btw... usplash is still broken
<nosrednaekim> yeah. pretty simple
<lee986321> nosrednaekim I have the drivers
<lee986321> Ooooohh
<m00foo> has http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb made it to the repository or do i need to install it on a fresh f->g system?
<nosrednaekim> m00foo: no need to install it manually
<nosrednaekim> *you
<m00foo> ok
<nosrednaekim> *you need to install it manually
<lee986321> this isght? http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html nosrednaekim ?
<AmyRose> Uh, what if you want to have the kdelibs-dev package installed?
<lee986321> I have a radeo x300
<m00foo> i suppose the headers did not change with the bugfix ;)
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: then.... ummm... you obviously don't need MSN ;)
<Assid> err.. how do you get the damn buddy list in pidgin to NOT shot any groups?
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: Uh, not exactly
<nosrednaekim> lee986321: choose the top-of-the-line ATI radeon card
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: I'm kiddin ;)
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: I need it to compile KDE styles
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: you get pidgen
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: Pidgin's MSN support is HORRIBLE
<lee986321> ialso have a 64 bit machine
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: amsn then..
<AmyRose> It doesn't even support away messages!
<nosrednaekim> lee986321: ouch... I wouldn't try it..
<intelikey> what are the reserved networds again ?  192.168.* 10.*  ???
<AmyRose> intelikey: Yeah, and 172.x.y.z
<intelikey> 174.*
<intelikey> k
<wesley> where do i get CompizFusionIcon for amd64
<intelikey> is that all ?
<AmyRose> Oh, am I wrong?
<intelikey> AmyRose no.
<Assid> nosrednaekim: need those drivers for ati radeon mobility 9000?
<AmyRose> OK
<Assid> c-cf seems working fine here
<m00foo> intelikey: 10.*
<intelikey> AmyRose i was guessing 174 but when i saw the 172  i have to agree.
<m00foo> intelikey: http://www.pantz.org/networking/tcpip/privatereserved.shtml
<Assid> hey intelikey
<intelikey> Assid
<AmyRose> I thought so, but I am not in IT, so I didn't know ^^;
<Assid> AmyRose: whats wrong?
<Assid> intelikey: ltns
<Assid> err.. anyone know how to disable the widnwo from snapping when you move it around?
<Assid> it snaps to the corners of the screen
<seriekrock> kopete crashes, and i get this error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41257/ , when i log on, can anyone help me?
<m00foo> seriekrock: install  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<intelikey> Assid there 'used' to be a simple proxsemity "snap to" setting in the  desktop configuration
<nosrednaekim> install this http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<mrksbrd> has anyone attempted to make a bootable iso of a backup??, what i'm looking to do is download all updates & progs, run some sort of backup of entire image, then have it bootable and be able to launch a re-install if needed
<seriekrock> i dont have i386 system
 * AmyRose is trying to get KDE 4 to work...
<seriekrock> i have 64 bit system
<nosrednaekim> seriekrock: ouch.... ask on #kubuntu-devel
<adz21c> seriekrock: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<nosrednaekim> ahh there you go :)
<Assid> intelikey: trying to find
<seriekrock> adz21c: thanks :)
<Assid> intelikey: someone screwed up in the final release
<adz21c> np
<Assid> usplash is broken for me
<scrottles> whats a friendly bit-torrent program ?
<Assid> used to work in the daily builds and beta releases
<Assid> scrottles: deluge
<seriekrock> scrottles: ktorrent
<intelikey> ah 172.16.*    glad you posted that link m00foo lest i should have an open b class un-protected.
<scrottles> thanx fellaz
<shadowhywind> hay all i have a bit of problem. I was in the middle of the install part of the upgrade, when KDM crashed and went back to the login screen. What should do I do to continue the install?
<Assid> stupid pidgin
<seriekrock> cool its fixed now :)
<Assid> i cant remove the groups
<mrksbrd> I noticed when running sudo apt update, said it was release candidate from 10/09.......any ideas???????/
<Assid> i want to see a simple listing.. no groups.. and it dont work
<m00foo> intelikey: it's actually 172.[16-31].* in case you over-read it ;-)
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: rerun the upgrade app..
<intelikey> Assid yeah. each release has it's bugs.   one reason i don't upgrade much.  i'm not a pest control specialest
<shadowhywind> it says that adept is locked
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<intelikey> m00foo yeah,  no i just over simplified my post.
<Ange|us> is it posible to install an ubuntu feisty repo on gutsy?
<Assid> err.. why is it such a pain to get bluetooth+gprs working?
<Assid> why cant we have a simple dialer that works
<Jucato> Ange|us: 1. you shouldn't, 2. it will be a bit useless if a package of the same name but of a higher version exists in the gutsy repo
<shadowhywind> ok after i ran that command, now go back to adept and re run the setup?
<Ahmuck> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mrksbrd> Assid, KPPP doesn't work?
<Assid> mrksbrd: not the last time i tried
<Assid> will try again in a bit..
<Ange|us> Jucato: its the smb4k repo from their site, because they provide newer versions then kubuntu's one
<Ange|us> :p
<Jucato> aaah 3rd party repo
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: yeah
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: and try not to do anything on your computer
<Ange|us> so is it posible to install a 3rd party repo of feisty on gutsy?
<RipRapRob> Can't get KDE4 to show up in logon. Have followed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php (and check 3 times). But still, KDE4 does not show up as an option. Any suggestions?
<Assid> mrksbrd:  does your usplash work ?
<shadowhywind> k, I wasn't really doing anything before either.. but i will mmake sure to close everything and turn off the screensaver
<Ange|us> mine doesn't Assid
<nosrednaekim> RipRapRob: did you add a new .dekstop file to /usr/share/xsessions?
<mrksbrd> Assid, brain fart....usplash???
<Assid> Ange|us: thought so
<intelikey> mrksbrd the non-text startup thingy
<Assid> mrksbrd:  the loader that shows kubuntu and progress bar
<intelikey> usplash = eyecandy for the boot loader
<mrksbrd> oh yes works fine
<Assid> stupid thing dont work for me
<Assid> tried to reinstall it .. still nothing
<Assid> and i know it downloaded from online and not the CD version.. so it used some update
<Ange|us> Assid: i can't find a solution neither
<leileilol> i wonder if it's possible to get my old Interact Hammerhead FX gamepad to work in linux
<intelikey> !usplash | Assid have you tried redoing it ?
<ubotu> Assid have you tried redoing it ?: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<mrksbrd> did u use live cd or alt?
<leileilol> it doesn't work in win2000/xp
<leileilol> at all
<leileilol> works in 9x
<RipRapRob> nosrednaekim: Yes
<lee986321> question does this mean enable the driver or....?sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager-kde
<Assid> mrksbrd: live
<lee986321> cancel that
<Ange|us> i tried both alt and live , both don't work, the monitor turns off till the kde login comes then it turns back on
<shadowhywind> ok so that command finally finished
<lee986321> System > Administration > Software Sources. Check "Proprietary Drivers for Devices (Restricted)" box. does this mean enable the driver?
<lee986321> or is ir something different?
<nosrednaekim> AHHH! stupid XGL and shift bkspace!
<mrksbrd> I always use Alt cd whenever possible, some puters don't like live cd for some reason
<draik> Where can I find information on the meaning to the various folders under "/"
<intelikey> Ange|us that's a fbcon issue.
<intelikey> Ange|us notebook ?
<Assid> okay ran it.. hopefully shood work
<Assid> Ange|us: yeah same here
<nosrednaekim> RipRapRob: sorry, did you answer?
<intelikey> fbcon -- kernel frame buffering support for the console
<Assid> run "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" and reboot
<Assid> see if it works
<Assid> if i reboot it will take me forever to log back in
<Assid> hehe
<Ange|us> Assid: ok i will give it a try and tell you if it works :)
<RipRapRob> nosrednaekim: Yes. And the answer is yes, I did :)
<intelikey> Assid i don't really know any other way to test usplash tho
<Assid> intelikey: dont think there is another way
<mrksbrd>  I noticed when running sudo apt update, said it was release candidate from 10/09.......any ideas???????
<Assid> man people in pidgin are kinda arrogant in a way
<Ange|us> Assid: that command gave me a getopt error
<Assid> getopt?
<Ange|us> pidgin is ugly :p
<Ange|us> this /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: 13: getopt: not found
<intelikey> Assid been to #perl lately ?
<Assid> okay that just isnt good
<mrksbrd> did they post wrong release ??????????
<zolar1> good night all
<Assid> intelikey: nah
<Assid> something there i should know abt
<Assid> open amsn.. and i get an error "the requested file has not been translated in the language yet"
<Assid> or something like that
<Ahmuck> are people able to play cbs's intertube videos ?
<intelikey> <Assid> man people in pidgin are kinda arrogant in a way <<< thus follows >>> <intelikey> Assid been to #perl lately ?
<Assid> wtf? its not translated into english/
<Assid> hehe
<Assid> yeah ive seen then be arrogant too
<intelikey> :)
<Assid> eeks im getting a super bad display for amsn
<coreymon> hey guys
<Ange|us> i get that error too in amsn Assid but it doesn;t give problems so dw
<coreymon> my upgrade messed up so now i am forced to fresh install since my system will be unusable next time i restart
<Assid> dw?
<Assid> Ange|us: the fonts are horrible
<mcrandello> gah now getting inode inconsistency errors? #(*$ it reinstall time
<nosrednaekim> coreymon: go gutsy!
<coreymon> so, what i want to do is split my home directory off into a seperate partition so that i dont have to delete in on fresh install
<coreymon> how do i go about doing that
<nosrednaekim> coreymon: probably best done from a liveCD
<coreymon> should i come back when im running from a gutsy live?
<mcrandello> coreymon remember to back up everything first
<nosrednaekim> delete unneccesary files, boot into livecd, shrink partition, create new partition
<intelikey> coreymon make a place for it, then copy the contents over and go.
<mcrandello> can't be said enough
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41258/ what did i do wrong?
<Ange|us> lol Assid , mine are fine
<coreymon> mcrandello: back everything up? my system is corrupted, if i back things up it will just back up corrupted stuff
<nosrednaekim> coreymon: he means your data
<coreymon> mcrandello: all i want is my home dir
<sub[t]rnl> use an alternate cd, and upgrade
<mcrandello> coreymon well anything off of /home/coreymon that you want to keep ;^)
<nosrednaekim> +1 sub[t]rnl
<Assid> Ange|us: absolutely horrible
<intelikey> coreymon i think he means  make backups of all important data.
<Assid> what did you do to make it look good
<nosrednaekim> bye all! have a nice day/night
<sub[t]rnl> take care nosrednaekim
<intelikey> nosrednaekim you too.
<secleinteer> hi, can someone tell me how to get the kmenu in kde 4 beta 3 on gutsy?
<mcrandello> I always go into HDD operations with the assumption that I'm going to pooch it up and lose everything, and I'm rarely dissapointed.
<coreymon> i would like to backup my entire system, but wouldnt that just backup the corrupt parts too?
<leileilol> so no way of getting the interact hammerhead fx gamepad to work?
<Ange|us> nothing Assid
<Ange|us> lol
<draik> Where can I find information on the meaning to the various folders under "/" ?
<leileilol> it connects to the midi port of the sound card, btw
<mcrandello> coreymon, likely
<nosrednaekim> secleinteer: right click on desktop, run command "kickoff"
<intelikey> coreymon yes.  at this point it probably would.
<coreymon> so, how do i know what i can safely backup?
<lumpycow> Does anyone know if wireless works in Kubuntu 7.10??
<Ange|us> where you able to do that command you gave me for the usplash Assid? it gave me a getopt error
<seraph_> can anyone tell me where to get 7.10 alternate powerpc - iso
<draik> lumpycow: I would assume it should
<AmyRose> draik: There is a guide I wrote myself on it, but it's slightly outdated
<Assid> Ange|us:  yes.. it ran here fine
<secleinteer> nosrednaekim: it gives me the kmenu in a separate box - how can i get it on the panel?
<draik> AmyRose: Online?
<AmyRose> draik: Yeah... I'll PM you the link
<draik> AmyRose: Thank you
<coreymon> intelikey:  so, how do i know what i can safely backup?
<eric__> so i think i need some help, after upgrade to gutsy, flgrx is not working at all
<Assid> whats that site to upload images and stuff?
<intelikey> draik i saw a good writeup on that the other day.   something about "linux file system higherarchical structure"   probably not spelled like that.
<Assid> like imageshack?
<draik> intelikey: Got a link?
<intelikey> draik let me check.
<Assid> like a pastebin for images?
<draik> Thank you intelikey
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<eric__> does flgrx driver upgrade when going to Gutsy?
<corinth> Can't mount my external hard drive, outputs this message : hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<coreymon> Jucato: you have any idea what i can do?
<draik> Jucato: .... Why am I not surprised. How are you old friend?
<Jucato> http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<eric__> and is there anyway i can fall back to the fiesty one that i was using...
<Jucato> (more technical)
<Jucato> draik: trying to recover, but doing well nonetheless
<BluesKaj> no joy with google earth...wonder if it will even run on gutsy
<intelikey> draik doesn't look like the history goes back that far.  i'll google for it.   "you can too"
<Jucato> coreymon: sorry I didn't catch, what's the problem?
<seraph_> hi guys.. im looking for gutsy alternate iso for powerpc.... i can't seem to find it on the download page..
<Jucato> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Assid> Ange|us: http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1tg6.png
<draik> intelikey: I wasn't too sure about what to google. " 'slash' folder meaning " " root folder contents" "/ definition " and a few other variations didn't help me much
<Jucato> seraph_: PPC is no longer officially supported.
<Assid> it has amsn and the output of that command
<Jucato> draik:  try linux filesystem heirarchy
<Assid> amsn looks horrible to me
<seraph_> ohh noooo
<draik> Jucato: Thank you much
<Jucato> seraph_: there's still a community project for that though
<Jucato> I don't know the channel for it
<Assid> anyone know whats needed to make amsn look "NORMAL"?
<intelikey> draik http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html <<< not the one i was thinking of.  but looks ok for a simple what's what
<Jucato> oh yeah better than the ubuntu one
<seraph_> thank you ubotu and Jucato
<intelikey> i really liked the one i saw the "other day"  been about 6 weeks i guess now.
<Assid> intelikey: you happen to use amsn by any chance?
<Jucato> !thanks | seraph_
<ubotu> seraph_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rabindra> can someone help me with my screen refresh rate; it's just 60 Hz, I get no other option
<intelikey> Assid no.
<Assid> rabindra: TFT/LCD?
<rabindra> Assid:CRT
<intelikey> reconfigure xorg
<Ange|us> Assid: ok i made the command, now im gonna reboot to test.
<Assid> rabindra: increase your horizontal and vertical sync ranges
<rabindra> Assid: In Ms Windows it's 85 Hz
<Assid> Ange|us:  k
<rabindra> Assid:from where?
<Assid> rabindra: /etc/X11/xorg.conf pastebin that
<Assid> rabindra: me from where? the syncs?
<corinth> I really like kubuntu, but I'm going to switch back to Ubuntu if I can't figure out how to mount my external hard drive!
<xevious> rabindra: is your monitor listed in the Monitor & Display applet in System Settings?
<Assid> 4296 frames in 5.0 seconds = 859.163 FPS
<mike-kubuntu> ok, i cant take this any more, ever since the upgrade to gutsy andy flash or java on a webpage freezes firefox, anyone know what could be going on? I'm on amd64 and i think i used the 32 bit wrapper program to get flash 9 working
<Assid> is that decent while running compiz?
<chill> hiya
<mike-kubuntu> 33456 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6691.180 FPS
<mrksbrd> corinth, u using 7.04 or 7.10?
<Assid> mike-kubuntu: nice.. which card?
<coreymon> Jucato: someting wierd happened with my upgrade, causing it to terminate in the middle
<coreymon> Jucato: the result of which being that my system is probably corrupted, forcing me to have to do a fresh install
<intelikey> i get one frame each time i refresh it.
<Jucato> coreymon: try continuing using "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --install-recommends"?
<coreymon> Jucato: you mean i dont have to do fresh
<xevious> rabindra: you there?
<Jucato> coreymon: probably not if it can still be saved
<rabindra> xevious: i think it is listed but my model is not listed in Manufacturer's list
<rabindra> Assid: ya the syncs
<noam_> do version numbers actually mean anything? why .04 and .10?
<xevious> rabindra: what brand/model?
<Dragnslcr> noam_- Year.Month
<noam_> are there .05 and .57 somewhere along th way?
<noam_> ah
<Jucato> 7.10 = 2007-10 = released October 2007
<noam_> makes sense
<coreymon> Jucato: this looks bad
<coreymon> http://pastebin.ca/743098
<Jucato> coreymon: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<intelikey> noam_ if they released more than one per month it would look something like   7.10.3   7.10.24  7.11.6   ......
<Angelus> Assid: no luck
<Angelus> Assid: i bet the usplash is somekind bugged or something
<coreymon> Jucato: again, this looks bad
<coreymon> Jucato: http://pastebin.ca/743099
<lee986321> sudo apt-get install module-assistant build-essential fakeroot dh-make debhelper \debconf libstdc++5 linux-headers-generic how is this line  writen ?
<intelikey> Angelus try adding  vga=791  to the kernel line
<Jucato> coreymon: last try: sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade --install-recommends
<xevious> rabindra: which brand and model monitor?
<Angelus> already done it intelikey
<Jucato> coreymon: if that doesn't work, I think theere's a command to force dpkg to install sfs-server
<lee986321> 1pastebin
<lee986321> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> Angelus if you upgraded you could just use the older kernel for a few days until someone patches the fbcon module or the mkinitramfs  which ever is hosing things.
<coreymon> Jucato: nope
<Assid> Angelus:  :(
<Jucato> coreymon: :(
<Angelus> :(
<intelikey> Assid           ^  too
<coreymon> Jucato: whats the force command'
<coreymon> Jucato: cant i just get rid of sfs
<leileilol> oh jeez i can't upgrade to 7.10
<Angelus> intelikey: i didn't upgrade
<leileilol> or install 7.10
<leileilol> i'm quite in a pickle
<Jucato> coreymon: maybe. not really sure what it is though
<coreymon> shouldnt getting rid of sfs fic it?
<Angelus> intelikey:  infact i couldn't even install kubuntu, i had to install a command-line system first, you too Assid ?
<leileilol> my dvd burner has broken cd laser for cd media so i can't read any or burn any cd
<donsdw> rickey: if you are still here, did you solve your problem
<leileilol> unetbooter doesn't have a final 7.10 installer
<leileilol> there are no 7.10 dvds :(
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41260/ sos
<coreymon> Jucato: im removing sfs
<Jucato> coreymon: good luck
<intelikey> Angelus look on the bright side.  if you didn't know that usplash worked for someone else then you would never miss it.      "how often do you normally boot that thing anyway?"  :)
<xevious> lee986321: what are you trying to do that you need to install that stuff?
<Angelus> intelikey: many times a day, since i use windows to play games :p
<lee986321> yes
<coreymon> Jucato: oh s**t, this reaaaallly doesnt look good
<coreymon> Jucato: http://pastebin.ca/743102
<lee986321> Angelus yes
<Angelus> intelikey:  and im the c00l kind of guy who  wants his computer to look cool :p
<rabindra> xevious: Samsung SyncMaster 794MG; it detects my monitor as PlugnPlay
<lee986321> xevious i saved the doc but its pretty chewed up
<coreymon> Jucato: bad?
<Jucato> coreymon: I don' t know what sfs-server is... so can't really say how to solve that... perhaps it's a service in /etc/init.d/ ?
<intelikey> Angelus it sounds to me like you installed linux in the wrong box.
<lee986321> Angelus ill paste the entire doc
<jmichaelx> is there a repo available to install realplayer from, or are people generally just installing the package downloaded from real.com?
<rickey> yes donsdw i did thanks
<noam_> jmichaelx, i think medibuntu has it
<coreymon> Jucato: lets find out
<Angelus> what doc lee986321?
<noam_> jmichaelx, but why do you need real player for?...
<Assid> haha
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41261/
<Assid> aaargh.. i want amsn to look decent
<xevious> rabindra: i would check the specs (horizontal and vertical refresh) of the other 794 series monitors on samsung.com and see if they match your monitor. then you can just use the 794 line under manufacturers->samsung
<jmichaelx> noam_: i don't think they do, i have the medibuntu repo enabled, and no real player there
<lee986321> Angelus the one i just pasted its for the ati drivers
<Assid> hrmm
<Angelus> i have geforce lee986321
<Angelus> seires 8
<Angelus> :p
<mike-kubunt1> sorry, i got kicked off
<coreymon> Jucato: my guess is that it means shared file system
<Jucato> oh
<Assid> oh
<jmichaelx> noam_: i use it for some things.... .rm streams if i want to watch them in a stand alone player. not all that much, but i do use it some
<Assid> i just had a theory
<coreymon> Jucato: that seems to be the one that makes the most sense in the list
<rickey> what do you need realplayer for wen kubuntu has so many good players
<Assid> if you also were on an ati
<Jucato> coreymon: you can always apt-cache show sfs-server
<VousDeux> I'm running VMware WS on desktop 2. When I go fullscreen, is there some way I can switch to desktop 1 without leaving fullscreen?
<lee986321> can some one help with the html version of this please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41261/
<Assid> Angelus: wanna know something funny?
<Assid> it worked during the beta and daily builds and even alpha releases
<coreymon> Jucato: sfs-server - Self-Certifying File System server
<coreymon> Jucato: so, what is it?
<Angelus> the only versions i tried assid where the RC and final lol
<sub[t]rnl> VousDeux: via the desktop pager applet in kicker
<Jucato> coreymon: no idea. first tie I saw it
<rabindra> xevious: thanks for the efforts you will make; the 794 model is not listed in the manufacturer's list
<Assid> Angelus: bet you it worked in the RC
<xevious> rabindra: i just saw the 794MB in there
<Angelus> it didnt Assid
<Assid> hrmm
<Assid> werd
<ubuntu__> I need some help with VMWare...
<coreymon> Jucato: let me guess, i have to fresh dont i?
<VousDeux> sub[t]rnl: I can't see the kicker of the host os when I have the guest on full screen.
<mcrandello> wierd I reinstalled and now I can get into X.
<ubuntu__> I can't get it to stop logging in as ubuntu...
<mike-kubunt1> how would you suggets i find out whats making my firefox crash
<Jucato> coreymon: unless you can find the dpkg option to force overwrite... which isn't really good though... but at this point... I don't know anymore..
<Assid> mike-kubunt1: you still facing gmail issue?
<Kanuha> having problems getting my wireless working. I have a linksys wmp11 pci card, I enabled the restricted drivers
<ubuntu__> How do i get it to stop logging into the default account?
<mcrandello> mike-kubunt1, mv your .firefox or .mozilla dir to .firefox-backup, and try restarting it
<rabindra> xevious: it's not there in mine
<Angelus> Assid: i found someone who made it work, i'll tell you how as soon as i get it working :)
<mrksbrd> when attempting to d/l new wallpapers from "configure desktp" I get the following error(s)............"could not connect to host...http://download.kde.org/khotnewstuff/wallpaper-providers.xml"......then second error sts "error parsing providers list"
<lee986321> LiAmO are you n line?
<mcrandello> mike-kubunt1, then reinstall extensions 1 at a time, finally copying your bookmarks back over from the backup dir
<mike-kubunt1> Assid: yeah, but its gmail and pretty much any site with java or flash
<Assid> mike-kubunt1: just logged into my gmail.... worked fine
<xevious> rabindra: Samsung -> Samsung Syncmaster 794MB/794MBplus/798MB
<xevious> rabindra: are you using feisty or gutsy?
<Assid> althought my fontws could look a bit better
<mike-kubunt1> Assid: i think its because i used that 32 bit plugin wrapper and its still for feisty
<sub[t]rnl> Kanuha: look into ndiswrapper
<Assid> hrmm k
<mike-kubunt1> but i don't remember what the package was called
<Assid> err.. anyone know wht can i do to make the fonts better?
<Angelus> Assid: ok ,  apt-get install startupmanager , and play with the settings, shout get it to work :D
<Kanuha> sub[t]rnl, I installed that already
<Assid> im on a laptop w/ lcd..
<trevor_> Can I get help with user accounts?
<Assid> also enabled subpixel hinting
<rabindra> xevious: feisty
<xevious> rabindra: ah. i'm in gutsy
<sub[t]rnl> Kanuha: is it having trouble seeing the wireless routers, or just with the WEP key
<Kanuha> sub[t]rnl, I tried entering the asci phrase and the hex, but I cannot see my wireless network.
<rabindra> xevious: but list should not matter much. I know with some change in xconf file may be i will be able to do but last time i did it and i had to reinstall my kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> Kanuha: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7319 see if anything here can get you moving
<trevor_> !users
<ubotu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Assid> should i exclude the range from 8-15 ?
<Angelus> Assid:  did you install it ?
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41262/ eh having issues waht am I doing wrong?
<Assid> Angelus: nah.. other stuff being installed
<Angelus> ok
<Assid> Angelus: my 2mbit gets over in like 1/2 hr.. wanna download as much as i can
<Angelus> when you're ready install startupmanager Assid it will fix it :p
<Assid> Angelus: after tht im down to 128kbit
<VousDeux> nevermind, I just had to assign a shortcut sequence.
<ekrengel> does anyone know how to fall back to fiesty's flgrx driver after upgrading to gutsy?
<ekrengel> gutsy's driver is def not workin with my card
<sub[t]rnl> lee986321: try apt-get update
<wilson> you cant ekrengel it's tied to the kernel
<ekrengel> gaaaaaaah
<ekrengel> its killin me
<lee986321> sub[t]rnl ok
<ekrengel> would i have to do anything after the upgrade for dependencies?
<ekrengel> something that i might have missed
<sub[t]rnl> ekrengel: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the flgrx driver
<sub[t]rnl> also, look into aticonfig
<ekrengel> yeah i had a custom xorg.conf file in fiesty
<mcrandello> ekrengel, you could always use the ati installer, but you'd have to comment out everything in /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video and then manually search and destroy ubuntu's fglrx modules for it to work
<ekrengel> that was working great
<Assid> err should i exclude the range for anti aliasing?
<lee986321> sub[t]rnl http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41263/
<mcrandello> ekrengel, that's a last resort sort of thing though
<ekrengel> well i'll try the reconfigure and see if i can get it somewhat working
<wilson> lee986321: you got some other package manager program open ? like adept
<mike-kubunt1> wow, it must be a plugin
<mike-kubunt1> i wonder what one
<mcrandello> add them back in 1 at a time, restart and test until you got the culprit
<mcrandello> badaboom badabing
<mike-kubunt1> i bet its flash though
<wilson> lee986321: forget what i said
<jmichaelx> will there be a gutsy-commercial repository, or has that been replaced by the partners repo?
<mcrandello> mike-kubunt1, what are we up to flash 10 now? maybe 9 or 8 would work better if that's the party crasher
<lee986321> ok
<Assid> err
<Assid> Angelus: i found out about the amsn issue
<wilson> module-assistant hmm
<lee986321> yeah I need to translate all this into kubuntu and  change fiesty to gutsy
<Assid> you need to recompile tcl/tk AND amsn
<Angelus> lol Assid nice fix
<Angelus> Assid: im playing with the startupmanager to fix the bootup splash
<Angelus> somebody knows what size is kubuntu bootup splash?
<mike-kubunt1> mcrandello: do they have a 64bit flash out yet?
<Angelus> no mike-kubunt1
<Angelus> mike-kubunt1: but you can use nspluginwrapper
<mike-kubunt1> yeah, thats what i'm doing so far
<mike-kubunt1> i think i'm still on flash 9 though
<mcrandello> mike-kubunt1, that one I have no idea on
<wilson> i dunno lee986321 there's a module-assistant for me
<ekrengel> hmm
<wilson> maybe there's a problem with the repository you're using
<ekrengel> that didn't work
<mcrandello> okay. I just put gutsy on here and adept says there's a new distribution available, I think I'm doing this wrong
<ekrengel> ah i never should have upgraded
<wilson> my rep has it lee986321
<wilson> http://ftp.netspace.net.au/pub/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/module-assistant/
<wilson> well, its not my rep, its the rep i use
<mike-kubunt1> wow
<mike-kubunt1> i'm not sure what messed it up, but it was seriously messed up
<mike-kubunt1> i desabled all the plugins and it still didn't fix it
<lee986321> is the last line being written coretly?
<ekrengel> ok looks pretty much the same as before after the second go-around with the reconfigure
<ekrengel> at the top toolbar with all my icons, everything is blurred out
<lee986321> wilson that  is ok I jsut need to know i the last line is writen corectly
<ekrengel> i dont know what else to do...
<ekrengel> i might just backup my stuff and do a fresh install of fiesty
<wilson> er, on the last run, you didn't use sudo
<lee986321> Nver mind Problem solved
<mike> Konqueror keeps crashing?
<mike-kubunt1> how do i transfer my bookmarks over?
<mike> Icannot d/load gkrellm with add/remove,,had to use apt-get ,,like debian :)
<mike-kubunt1> i mooved bookmarks.html but it didnt seem to do much
<mcrandello> seriously though what happens if I click in adept to upgrade to the new distribution. I'm already on Gutsy...
 * mcrandello doesn't want to open a portal to the future
<fausticon> greeetings. eh... i seem to be having some problems running the 7.10 live cd.
<mike> tell all
<doneill> I had an interesting glitch in the RC for Gutsy where entries in the K-Menu were labelled "K-menu_entries--Control Centre" and such, has anybody run into this and/or know if it was fixed in the release?  (AMD64/OEM Install)
<mike> kcontrol crashes,,I know that
<fausticon> It boots normally for a bit and then dumps me back to the cli with "udev_event[2230]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' abnormal exit".
<fausticon> It returns the same trying in safe mode and with regular Ubuntu, so I'm assuming my machine is being screwy again.
<mike> fausticon, This will fix it   http://sidux.com/
<mike> Fixed mine :)
<fausticon> heh
<VousDeux> hmmm...I've been using Gutsy since August. I've kept up with the updates on a daily basis, why is the Adept Updater sayinig I need to do a version upgrade now?
<mike> There is no real "safe mode" :)
<mike> voidmage, I get the same on boot
<mike> Maybe its not really finished !
<craigevil> Host/Kernel/OS  "craigevil" running Linux 2.6.23.1-slh-smp-3 i686 [ sidux 2007-03.1 - Γαια - kde-full - (200708151444) ]
<craigevil> CPU Info        AMD Duron 64 KB cache flags( sse ) clocked at [ 1800.144 MHz ]
<craigevil> Videocard       nVidia NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]  X.Org 1.4.0  [ 1280x1024 @50hz ]
<craigevil> Network cards   Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet, at port: e400
<craigevil> Processes 84 | Uptime 1day | Memory 395.0/2027.3MB | HDD ATA WDC WD800JB-00JJ Size 80GB (45%used) | GLX Renderer GeForce FX 5500/AGP/SSE/3DNOW! | GLX Version 2.1.1 NVIDIA 100.14.19 | Client Konversation 1.0.1 | Infobash v2.67
<craigevil> crap sorry wrong channel
<mike> craigevil, looks nice
<VousDeux> Why do I get a bad feeling that this version upgrade is going to break everything.
<wilson> Sysinfo for 'Athas': Linux 2.6.23.1 running KDE 3.5.8, CPU: Intel(R) Core 2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz at 3240 MHz (6958 bogomips), HD: 66/854GB, RAM: 753/2026MB, 192 proc's, 6.45min up
<Lynoure> VousDeux: then backup first. :)
<lee986321> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ekrengel> VousDeux: maybe just your video drivers
<ekrengel> if you have ati
<doneill> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<doneill> pfft, i want to see the kde part :p
<ekrengel> im gonna reinstall and put fiesty back on...
<doneill> ekrengel: whats up with gutsy?
<mike> ekrengel,  try sidux
<Assid> doneill: too many issues?
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41267/ does any one understand waht it is that I ma trying to do , I need a check to see if this is right so far
<ekrengel> flgrx wasn't working at all with my video card
<VousDeux> oh, haha...it's only doing 5 packages
<Assid> err.. that usplash didnt fix itself
<Assid> also.. compiz dies every alternate boot
<doneill> i can't remember ever using the fglrx packages from the repository
<Assid> and i cant access terminal
<doneill> but if it works on feisty, you might as well
<ekrengel> it was working perfectly in fiesty, so im just gonna put it back to how it was
<ekrengel> yeah
<doneill> although it would be much appreciated if you reported the bug on launchpad
<ekrengel> i have my xorg backed up
<doneill> just so they get around to fixing it
<ekrengel> i would...but i cant even get flgrx outputs
<ekrengel> i guess i could get the xorg log
<ekrengel> i dont know how much good that will do though
<ekrengel> i've got an X700 Pro
<mike> run "smxi" in Sidux :)
<ekrengel> i was using merged FB
<ekrengel> oh yeah?
<ekrengel> you like sidux?
<arash> So people :), I want to upgrade to the latest 7.10, I want to make a back up of the system before doing so, what can you recommend?
<mrksbrd> what does this mean...............Hal-Storage-Removable-Mount-All-Options-Refused UID 1000........rec'd this when plugging in my USB External HDD
<ekrengel> mike: what do you like about it?
<BigDaddy> hey guys, I can't remember. During installation, does Kubuntu as where the /home directory is? Or do I have to manuall set that after the installation?
<mike> ekrengel, Sidux with smxi is so damn fast and easy
<ekrengel> do you have an ati card?
<mike> Too many errors in 7.10
<doneill> ekrengel: every little bit helps
<mike> ekrengel, Nvidia on this one
<mike> ati 200 xpress on the laptop
 * mrksbrd wants to know what does this mean...............Hal-Storage-Removable-Mount-All-Options-Refused UID 1000........rec'd this when plugging in my USB External HDD
<ImpaledOnRebar> How to serve up strigi to users on intranet?
<Assid> hrmm reporting a whole lot of bugs
<flaccid> mrksbrd, search launchpad bugs and check fstab for nouser or user option
<flaccid> lol ubuntu is a bug
<mrksbrd> k
<mike> ubuntu is better sorted with compiz-fusion
<Assid> sorted?
<Assid> reporting to ubuntu is the same as reporting to kubuntu in launchpad right
<mike> Well it worked ,,,,I hope it still does\
<flaccid> yeah
<Assid> k
<Assid> 3rd bug filed
<BigDaddy> Anyone know about the /home mountin gduring install?
<ekrengel> mike: what does sidux use? kde? xfce?
<Assid> few more to go
<flaccid> lol
<mike> ekrengel, kde
<mike> full and fast
<arash> Can I put whole my Kubuntu system and all in it to a external hard drive and later recover if upgrade to 7.10 goes wrong?
<BigPick> Eh... I have never had good experiences with external harddrives.
<flaccid> you can't recover an upgrade, but you can try to repair by downgrading etc.
<mrksbrd> flaccid, i get this error in terminal....Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-<user>" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<mike> Downgrading hell!
<flaccid> mrksbrd, people have reported that a lot
<BigPick> Downgrading == the Devil's tool.
<mrksbrd> lol, what does it mean??/
<flaccid> it means it wants that file to be owned by root and not the user
<mike> The 7.10 release is not sorted :(
<flaccid> report it on launchpad
<flaccid> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<mrksbrd> i should just go back to 7.04
<arash> flaccid , I was thinking of do some sort of back up of everything, and just rawly rewrite the whole partition if upgrade to 7.10 goes wrong?
<mike> ubuntu gui works a little better but I am not a Gnome fan
<flaccid> i think we have to get used to premature releases
<[Relic]> any ideas on why I have no applications list on the bar?
<BigPick> 7.10 not sorted...? Lemme know know 'cause I'm downloading it as we speak.
<BigDaddy> mike: what does that mean? Not sorted?
<flaccid> arash, i would install with a separate /home partition which is not default so that you do'nt have to worry
<mike> many probs
<mike> compiz-fusion not installed
<flaccid> its pretty normal for ubuntu to release a buggy prod release
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<flaccid> compiz-fusion is not with kubuntu, but unubntu
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion
<sub[t]rnl> mike, this is all a known fact
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<flaccid> it can be i nstalled
<BigPick> There are always problems. Its just whether or not I can get to sleep tonight.
<mike> Its included in Ubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager
<sub[t]rnl> boom, kde compiz
<flaccid> there should only be a few, minor problems with prod releases. they should be tested throughouly first
<ekrengel> im not going back to sleep untill i get it back to the way it was
<ekrengel> lol
<mike> rc 16 :(
<BigDaddy> mike: do you think 7.10 is not worthy of desktop use yet?
 * arash waits a month with upgrade :p
<Assid> more bugs.. more bugs....
<flaccid> lol
<mike> not for a noob too many fixes needed
 * Assid does more bug reporting
<arash> but it seems to have so many new good features :(
<flaccid> like?
<Assid> i am doing more bug reporting in 1 day then i did in 1 week
<BigDaddy> crap, I just spent all damn day dowloading the DVD hoping it would be more stable than my 7.04
<arash> Dolphin, OO 2.3
<mike> http://sidux.com/   =stable
<flaccid> it might be stable for some users. everyone's variables are different
<mike> Gaia
<BigPick> KDE 4 Beta! <3
<ekrengel> mike: i'll give sidux a try
<arash> KDE 4 looks ugly imo
<mike> I want linux to work for me not the converse :)
<flaccid> it you want a working unix desktop, something bsd is going to be more stable than linux
<arash> mike, good one ;)
<BigPick> Give KDE 4 some time. And yes it does look like it got hit by a bus.
<ekrengel> but im seeing on the front page that ati driver is still broken in xorg 7.3
<ekrengel> so i dunno if it will make a difference, what is guty's xorg version?
<BigPick> Flaccid, why would you ever wish BSD on someone... ever...
<wilson> kubuntu 7.10 is fine for me
<wilson> there's a few nagging things but meh
<flaccid> BigPick, because somebody mentioned the word stability....
<flaccid> duh
<mike> I am using compiz-fusion in Sidux  with much less cpu input than ubuntu?
<wilson> ksystemlog crashes for no reason, but it looks to be a kde4 app bastardised into kubuntu
<BigPick> Yeah, my servers were stable. So stable nothing ran. Then I switched to Debian then Ubuntu. Much happier now.
<BigPick> Rocks are stable.
<BigDaddy> mike: why are you in the kubuntu channel if you are not a kubuntu user?
<Jucato> wilson: ksystemlog is a KDE 3 app
<flaccid> BigPick, probably a user problem. what were the servers running?
<Assid> 1 more bug reported
<mike> BigDaddy, I have it installed on one drive ,,I am a user
<wilson> kde-window-decoractor crashed a few times, so im using emerald, that's fine. If you right click on the titlebar and chose 'move' or any of the move options and try to use them, the thing you are moving will just disappear, it's still running, but disappeared
<Nuked> Im running gutsy i386 using the intel i915 chipset... on my viewsonic monitor it seems to refuse displaying the image at 1440x900... how can I fix this (it worked fine under feisty)
<arash> meh, I'll be ready to upgrade by the time CDs arrive, so I better get going (logins to shipit)
<Nuked> BigPick: rocks are stable until someone stumbles over them
<flaccid> some people don't know how to admin rocks, too :)
<BigPick> flaccid, openbsd 4.2, freebsd 5.5
<BigDaddy> mike: OK... I have seen people come into a room just to pimp their fav distro. Didn't mean to insult you, just so you know
<BigPick> I will have you all know my admining skills onced caused a server to kill itself.
<sub[t]rnl> Nuked: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BigPick> Hung itself by its own power chord.
<mike> BigDaddy, Maybe several updates needed but not what I would expect for a 'final"
<flaccid> BigPick, problem looks like it was you :)
<Nuked> sub[t]rnl: I did that... no result
<sub[t]rnl> Nuked: are you using xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<BigPick> I know! BSD is not idiot proof. Ubuntu isn't perfect but its getting better.
<Nuked> I would assume so sub[t]rnl
<flaccid> nothing is idiot proof, and nothing should be :)
<Nuked> should I have used the i810?
<BigDaddy> mike: do you know if there is a point in the kubuntu installation that alowes you to assign the partition the /home is on?
<wilson> jacto: my bad, i got 3.4 mixed up with 4
<flaccid> i think you might mean the word intuitive :)
<Nuked> flaccid: agreed
<mike> BigDaddy, I also like pclos and Sidux ,,both kde
<BigDaddy> pclos?
<sub[t]rnl> Nuked: well, I have used that resolution with the intel driver, and setting it within xorg.conf
<mike-kubunt1> how do you ad an icon to a webpage
<mike-kubunt1> like the left hand of the adress bar
<BigPick> Intuitive... nah, sounds too much like a windows interface word.
<wilson> Jucato: is it in the source branch of 3.5, i couldnt find it
<QwertyM> mike-kubunt1: add a picture file named favicon.ico to the root directory of the website
<Nuked> sub[t]rnl:  the screen doesnt display the image properly... there are 2 inches of black sitting to the left of my desktop
<sub[t]rnl> Nuked: adjust your monitor?
<QwertyM> mike-kubunt1: it can be anything png, jpg or gif but just name it favicon.ico
<Nuked> sub[t]rnl: I have... still nothing
<flaccid> BigPick, its actually UI theory :)
<BigPick> Idiotproof may be a high goal to set but I think it is an achievable one. :)
<mike-kubunt1> QwertyM: are there size limits?
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<mike> I got the wrong screen resolution on boot?
<Nuked> sub[t]rnl: its really strange actually
<mike> 1280x800?
<QwertyM> mike-kubunt1: no .. but it looks good if its square
<QwertyM> mike-kubunt1: and also make it small in size so that it doesn't take much time loading :)
<BigPick> flaccid, the day I start having to learn theory is the day I start laying hardware floors.
<sub[t]rnl> Nuked: sounds like your vertical and horizontal syncs are off maybe
<sub[t]rnl> Nuked: google your monitor or check the manual for the syncs, and try plugging them in
<flaccid> BigPick, awww thats no good
<BigPick> I know, I hate splinters.
<flaccid> lol
<Nuked> sub[t]rnl: the syncs are probably off
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<sub[t]rnl> had that issue a time or 12
<Jucato> wilson: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/sysadmin/
<sub[t]rnl> mike: are you taling about your framebuffer?
<mike> gui when booting
<Nuked> sub[t]rnl:  its a pain digging that info up... it was supplied in a little handbook w/ the monitor
<BigPick> Ack... we gotta figure out a torrent-based upgrade client.
<mike> sub[t]rnl, when up and running resolution comes right
<mike-kubunt1> QwertyM: ok, grated the files huge right now, but its not workin here: http://fuag.is-a-geek.com/favicon.ico
<mike> 1024x768 on this monitor
<QwertyM> mike-kubunt1: I can see it load on your homepage just fine
<sub[t]rnl> mike: what kind of video card?
<QwertyM> mike-kubunt1: you might have to refresh/force refresh your cache? :)
<juan> hello all!
<rr72> i was upgrading and i got a segfault and it closed the dist upgrade window
<mike> Nvidia Geforce
<rr72> how do i resume the upgrade from where it left off?
 * lee986321 is really in tears and crying atm..
<mike-kubunt1> QwertyM: thanks, your right
<juan> this is what i have done, i made a frenh gusty install with gnome, and then i added kubuntu-destop and kde
<juan> and kde is working  lot better than the gnome counterpart
<mike> juan, You find Ubuntu better sorted?
<n8k99> rr72: sudo dpkg -configure -a
<n8k99> in a terminal
<juan> i'm not sure i like it really
<posingaspopular> oh it's rr72
<posingaspopular> dont help him! ;p
<rr72> i smell tacos
<Jucato> right back at yah posingaspopular :P
<BigPick> can anyone recomend either libtorrent or libtutil for torrent client development?
<fulat2k> hi folks, is kde4 b3 still broken in gutsy?
<Jucato> don't help posingaspopular! he's just posing! :)
<Jucato> fulat2k: define broken
<posingaspopular> oh Jucato, it's much too early for you to be awake. dont be grouchy.
 * n8k99 doesn`t help anybody but himself
<lee986321> ok guyd I am not able nor do I have the capacity to understand at waht I need to do to get my ati working
<verbose> i'm getting a dcopserver error after upgrade from feisty to gutsy and i can't login to kde. i can log in failsafe. i tried removing /tmp/.ICE-unix and ~/.DCOPserver_*
<juan> mike, some things are not really working
<QwertyM> fulat2k: yeah, can't say broken but it sure is unusable ..
<mike> fulat2k, Not complete
<Jucato> posingaspopular: it's noon exactly here. it's definitely not too early :)
<mike-kubunt1> my mediawiki directory vanashed when i upgraded
<Angelus> contrast83: no luck, couldnt get it to work
<fulat2k> damn.
<sub[t]rnl> mike: whats your highest resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fulat2k> got sold on the screenies {G}
<rr72> n8k99~ couldnt i just dist-upgrade?
<mike-kubunt1> anyone know where it mighta gone?
<lee986321> so unless, I can figure it out, iam jsut going to have to figure something else out, I am on my 20th reformatting of the hdd
<contrast83> Angelus: Sorry, man. Not sure what else you could do. :-\
<posingaspopular> when i talked to you yesterday around 4am, it would have been like 3pm over there... how were you just waking up?
<Angelus> contrast83: shoot myself or the computer lol
<verbose> mike-kubunt1: have you tried using locate?
<BigPick> wow 20th reformatting?
<QwertyM> mike-kubunt1: locate <name> it?
<atlfalcons866> !jffs2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jffs2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lee986321> all I ask for is  some kind of help in getting the drivers up and running right..hell I'lllet you in my system if that is waht it takes
<contrast83> Angelus: Dual-booting?
<mike> sub[t]rnl, 1024x768 is all this lcd can take but it boots at 1280x800?
<Angelus> yes contrast83
<n8k99> rr72: you were in the middle of updating when it quit- thaty command will pick up where you left off
<rr72> k ty
<Assid> more bug reports
<juan> has anyone installed kde 4 with gusty?
<contrast83> Angelus: You could try just disabling USplash and having a text-only boot.
<Assid> looks like they took some weird beta and released it
<Assid> Angelus: didnt work for me
<sub[t]rnl> mike: whatever the highest resolution is in your xorg.conf, is what the login screen "thinks" the resolution is at, which can cause it to appear much larger than wanted
<n8k99> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<sub[t]rnl> mike: so kill the high end ones that you don't use
<Angelus> Assid: neither for me
<contrast83> juan: Yeah. Beta 3's a big step up from Beta 2, but still a ways off from being usable on an everyday basis, for me, at least.
<rr72> adept manager still has PID locked :/ kill it?
<ekrengel> mike: what version of kde does sidux use?
<Nuked> sub[t]rnl: still no result
<n8k99> yes rr72
 * lee986321 heart broken that he doesn't have the mentle abilliteis to follow complex instructions
<mike> sub[t]rnl, ok i will have to manually edit,,this is not so noob friendly,who has been writing the reviews??
<sub[t]rnl> mike: if you want noob friendly, boot windows
<juan> anyone know why dolphin and not stick to konqueror?
<Nuked> sub[t]rnl: chill out
<sub[t]rnl> Nuked: ?
<lee986321> I think.I'll just forget aobut it and go back to playing my video games
<Angelus> Assid: worst, my amsn fonts got ugly too lol
<Nuked> the noob friendly thing
<shadowhywind> Hay all i just finished my upgrade to gusty, and i noticed there are 3 packages to update, so when i try to update it, it says that there is a new distribution version available, what should i do?
<Assid> hahaha
<n8k99> juan preparing you for kde4
<se7en^Of^9> lee986321: my ac is not working ... :)
<Assid> Angelus: wanna see a dumb bug?
<contrast83> juan: Because they're GNOME-ifying KDE. For further evidence, compare System Settings (now the default) to Control Center.
<n8k99> but you still have konqueror file manager juan
<Jucato> !dolphin | juan
<ubotu> juan: dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Angelus> Assid: the boot up splash was a pretty dumb one LoL
<verbose> how can i completely remove kde and switch to gnome?
<Nuked> mike: the fact of the matter is that ubuntu and every other linux distro will kick your butt every now and then
<lee986321> a/c...I know nothing aobut that lol
<sub[t]rnl> shadowhywind: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sub[t]rnl> shadowhywind: see if that corrects it
<Assid> Angelus: logout.. use a wrong password.. it shows wrong password, but.. it wont reset to allow you to retry
<Nuked> mike: but stay the course... nothing will compare once you get things up and running
<Assid> so you have to restart X
<juan> any ideas on the benefits of dolphin?
<n8k99> Jucato: is sooooo smart
<Jucato> hahah
<mike-kubunt1> how would i port the output of locate to a file?
<juan> is it better, faster? what?
<n8k99> juan usability
<Nuked> juan: lighter on resources perhaps
<mike-kubunt1> its to long for terminal output
<Assid> Jucato:  ?
<rr72> n8k99~ python keeps locking it
<verbose> mike-kubunt1: locate blah > output_file
<Jucato> juan: usability, new features, faster, lighter, cleaner code, easier to maintain
<mike> Nuked, kcontrol crashes as well
<lee986321> I guess , I wsn't as smart as I thuaght I was.
<rr72> the dpkg database
<Jucato> juan: and is actively worked on
<mike> 7.0.4 was solid
<Assid> c-f still crashes on me
<lee986321> compute codes changed so much over the las 20 years lol
<n8k99> hmmm.... interesting rr72
<Assid> i think its some option i enabled
<Toma-> How do I change the keyboard layout?
<VousDeux> this distribution upgrade has been at it for a long time for just 5 packages
<rr72> python keeps launching dist-upgrade
<shadowhywind> the only packages that have been kepy back are compiz-core, compiz-kde, compiz-plugins
<sub[t]rnl> rr72: adept is locked?
<contrast83> If I want a stripped down file manager for the default, I'll go to GNOME.
<lee986321> Iam going to try one more time
<n8k99> then just run a dist-upgrade
<draik> Are there any screenshots of 7.10?
<Nuked> mike:  did you dist-upgrade by any chance?
<Jucato> Toma-: System Settings -> Regional & Layout
<shadowhywind> should i remove the pre-released repo now that the upgrade is done?
<rr72> sub[t]rnl~ the dpkg database is locked
<lee986321> se7en^Of^9 oh hi there
<se7en^Of^9> morning lee986321
<se7en^Of^9> :)
<contrast83> I recognize Dolphin as a good program, but I very strongly disagree with it being the default in a desktop environment like KDE, whose strongpoint is configurability and functionality, even if it takes a bit more time to familiarize yourself with it at first. /rant
<juan> i have no splash screen when the system is booting up -or down for that matter, just a black screen
<lee986321> ok here it is guys, Iam not an IT stuedent, I am a comon person with a dissabillity in learning and understanding complex codes and such. this is why I ask for help
<Assid> i enabled a cube
<sub[t]rnl> rr72: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Assid> and all i get is 2 sides of a plane
<Assid> stupid crap
<mike-kubunt1> aw crap, i lost my mediawiki files again...
<se7en^Of^9> no upgrades for the last 2 days i am shocked
<lee986321> the only programing I did was on a c-64
<mike> Nuked, Fresh install in a dedicated drive ,,"cannot du kubuntu" It breaks
<sub[t]rnl> se7en^Of^9: kdelibs upgrade has been issued
<lee986321> and it was the basic of all basic
<Nuked> Assid: the solution is simple
<rr72> sub[t]rnl~ python is running procs that are using the db right now, like dist-upgrade and when i kill them they just come back
<QwertyM> mike-kubunt1: use that extraction operator or something "command > filename"
<mike> Great for real noobs :)
<mike-kubunt1> QwertyM: i found it, but its a blank template again
<gib> I had one of those.  :)  It was amazing how good the word processors were for the C-64 all cramed into 64!  The PC WP of the time like MM really sucked.
<sub[t]rnl> rr72: oh, so your not trying to unlock them
<rr72> sub[t]rnl~ i am trying to finish an upgrade that got a seg fault
<lee986321> aobut the only thing I can figure out is ho w to network my mothers  webtv to her pc and fix waht issues she has with windows
<Assid> Nuked:  ?
<Nuked> you need to set the virtual size to 4
<sub[t]rnl> rr72: kill the python PID's?
<rr72> they come back
<Nuked> in the general options if memory serves correctly
<Assid> Nuked: okay forgot that one
<Assid> there was something else too
<fulat2k> juan__: just did.  it's not usable
<lee986321> why is the 64 bit being such a pain in the...
<Assid> oh yeah windows are snapping to the corners.. any idea how to disable that
<Assid> Nuked:  thats when i try and move a window around
<sub[t]rnl> rr72: ksysgurad, enable tree, find whats starting the python process, then kill it
<sub[t]rnl> rr72: or ps aux|grep for it
<rr72> what ive been doing
<Nuked> Assid: there is an option... i just dont know where
<rr72> something buried in tmp kde backports
<sub[t]rnl> Assid: yeah, your using compiz fusion?
<Assid> yeah
<sub[t]rnl> Assid: i remember mine doing that, there was some option is ccsm, let me try to find it again
<sub[t]rnl> Assid: it "sticks" to other windows right?
<lee986321> for the love of pete, when i come backonline, can some on at least access my pc to see what it is I am doing wrong
<Assid> err.. the sides/corners of the screen
<rr72> sub[t]rnl~ looks like running stuff from a temp dir kde-root backport thing
<sub[t]rnl> Assid: yeah, its in wobbly windows plugin
<lee986321> i have all frigging night
<juan> korversation crashed...i'm not sure i like 7.10
<Assid> got it.. thanks
<sub[t]rnl> Assid: check the snap inverted off
<sub[t]rnl> Assid: ok.. good
<juan> how to enable compiz in kde?
<sub[t]rnl> juan: alt+f2 and run compiz --replace
<draik> When would be a safe time to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
 * lee986321 wonders if his online class room is still open as i have been trying to get this opperational..was studying ms works and...Excell
<lee986321> missed lik a month
<sub[t]rnl> draik: when the servers calm down probably
<lee986321> oh well lol
<sub[t]rnl> draik: or now, if you have the patience
<emanuel> Hi there!
 * se7en^Of^9 useses 7.10 since tribe 1 and never had problems
<sub[t]rnl> se7en^Of^9: :P you beat the rush, good man
<draik> sub[t]rnl: I'd prefer the former with an ETD
<rr72> got it
<lee986321> hello emanual....definition of name known
<Assid> you know when when you logout.. it should go to kwin and logout
<Assid> so when you start again.. it starts properly
<VousDeux> okay, so this distribution upgrade appears to be hung on 'Installing the upgrades'. I clicked the X button and it warns me that the system might be unstable if I cancel...sounds like a catch-22.
<sub[t]rnl> draik: hard telling
<Assid> otherwise compiz messes thiings up
<emanuel> Have anyone tried 7.10 in a Compaq F500 yet?
<sub[t]rnl> draik: might be faster to download and burn an alternate cd and upgrade with that
<se7en^Of^9> sub[t]rnl: i had to because my notebook wouldn't work with the old kernel
<rr72> n8k99~ that didnt do anything lol, found errors and a bunch of dep problems
<sub[t]rnl> se7en^Of^9: I updated as soon as rc1 came out, i knew there would be a frenzy
<draik> sub[t]rnl: I just got the Live CD
<Assid> okay brb.. im gonna try and get bluetooth + gprs working with kppp
<n8k99> geez-sorry rr72
<sub[t]rnl> draik: if your wanting to upgrade and not do a clean install, use the alternate
 * lee986321 system resrting
<rr72> n8k99~ try dist-upgrade?
<sub[t]rnl> draik: if a fresh start doesn't bother you, drop the live
<draik> sub[t]rnl: I get the LiveCD just in case
<draik> New installs or whatever
<lee986321> se7en^Of^9 i wish I could be assumilated lol, then d be smart lol
<n8k99> rr72: sure seems reasonable
<Angelus> Assid: if you ever find a fix dude, tell me cause its anoying meh
<Assid> Angelus: well i did notice it boots faster if you press CTRL ALT F1 during that phase
<Angelus> speed is not a problem Assid, i want the picture lol
<Assid> Angelus: yeah dont we all
<ses59_> I did the version upgrade from adept manager but now the version upgate is still there
<_michael> Hello does anyone know how I can encrypt with gpg on linux, then be able to decrypt it with gpg4win on a different computer? I think I'd have to export the key but I'm not certain
<ses59_> what should I do not
<ses59_> do now
<ses59_> bad spelling
<juan> ok, i am running compiz, but i don't get a cube, eventhough i enabled it, i get only 2 sides of the cube, front and back, just like a stiff sheet of paper, looks funny, but it's not what i want
<n8k99> _michael: yes you`ll have to export your secret key to the windows machine
<juan> and no window borders for that matter
<ses59_> I rebooted the computer and the desktop and everything is the same as before should something be changed to boot in to the new gibbon 7.10
<lee_> so why again is that I am changing over to linux?
<draik> Is there a way that I can hear my voicemail in Kubuntu and have it saved on my computer?
<n8k99> _michael: i usually copy /home/n8k99/.gpg to a thumb drive
<_michael> n8k99: Ok then do I just import that key on gpg4win and enter the passphrase etc... or are there other steps?
<juan> any ideas on how to solve my problem?
<sub[t]rnl> juan: get inside the configure-settings manager
<sub[t]rnl> juan: ccsm
<lee_> thre was an error committing changes.Possibly was a problem downlaoding some packages or the commit would break packages EOL
<n8k99> _michael: you`ll need to import the keys into gpg4win- abd use the same passphrase
<rabindra> do we have guitar pro for linux or wat to do can u help ?
<lee_> system is now upgrading
<sub[t]rnl> juan: once inside ccsm, go to general-> desktop size-> and adjust horizontal virtual size to 4 or whowever many sides of a cube you want
<lee_> I have got to trash this friggin cdrom
<_michael> n8k99: Thank you very much :)
<juan> sub[t]rnl: ok, let's see
<n8k99> welcome
<bangkapos> test
<lee_> getting upgrade prequisits failed
<bangkapos_> ---
<draik> I want to listen to my voicemail through a phone line and then have it saved as an audio clip on my computer
<juan> sub[t]rnl: thanks, that did the trick, what about my window's borders?
<lee_> the system was unable to get prequsies for the upgrade the upgrade will abort now and restire the origional system
<rabindra> please let me know about guitar pro
<sub[t]rnl> juan: sudo apt-get install emerald
<sub[t]rnl> juan: thats the Decorator for compiz fusion
 * n8k99 has no idea about guitar pro
<VousDeux> this distribution upgrade has been hung on 'Installing the upgrades' for what feels like about an hour now...I'm not sure what I should do.
<Assid> err.. can someone help me setup kppp to connect to my gprs connection
<Assid> via bluetooth
<sub[t]rnl> VousDeux: be patient. Everything via adept and apt are slow because of server load
<rabindra> someone else help me  i would be very grateful
<n8k99> VousDeux: there is alot of traffic right now
<Assid> it keeps saying it cant find /dev/rfcomm0
<sub[t]rnl> rabindra: whats the question?
<VousDeux> but it already finished the download
<VousDeux> it's supposed to be installing now
<rabindra> wanna know abt guitar pro for linux
<outofcrepes> may anyone assist me with reinstalling my bootloader (grub)?
<sub[t]rnl> vousdeus: at the end of a download it updates headers, thats why its hanging
<lee_> aafter thisupgrade iam trashing all my disks and starting fresh
<sub[t]rnl> rabindra: your in #kubuntu
<VousDeux> okay...I guess I have little choice but wait
<juan> sub[t]rnl: ok, sorry to bother you so much, emerald installed, now what?
<rabindra> yes
<sub[t]rnl> VousDeux: :P
<lee_> tre  is no upgrade for my system the upgrade will be canceld?
<sub[t]rnl> juan: start-settings-emerald manager
<VousDeux> I guess I'll go get a sandwich and some coffee
<Assid> err.. how do i set my phone as /dev/rfcomm0
<sub[t]rnl> Assid: cell phone?
<wilson> juan: type in emerald --replace
<lee986321>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <merlin>
<Assid> yes
<VousDeux> whoops
<rabindra> sub[t]rnl: yes i m using kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> Assid: is your blue tooth hardware installed and working?
<Assid> yes
<n8k99> lee986321 might want to change your password
<juan> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is a lot better
<lee986321> okoh shi
<posingaspopular> whoo, how long was i afk
<sub[t]rnl> Assid: http://www.jeremythompson.uklinux.net/RH8-0/Bluez.html see if that sheds light
<lee986321> i hate this
<VousDeux> lee986321: that's why you should always use the server window for that stuff...not the channel window
<outofcrepes> so is anyone able to assist in reinstalling grub?
<posingaspopular> !grub | outofcrepes
<ubotu> outofcrepes: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sub[t]rnl> outofcrepes: whats the problem
<sub[t]rnl> ah, see posingaspop's links
<rabindra> sub[t]rnl: you there?
<sub[t]rnl> rabindra: negative
<_luke_> I'm on Kubuntu Gutsy... but when I run compiz --replace I lose all my titlebars
<sub[t]rnl> _luke_: sudo apt-get install emerald
<outofcrepes> same happened to me i have not been able to reinstall it through online forums...
<uchan> ad org indonesia nggak cih
<rabindra> anyone knowing guitar pro?is it available for linux
<outofcrepes> ok i will go give a look at that
<_luke_> sub[t]rnl: thanks I'll give it a try
<_luke_> sub[t]rnl: once I install emerald... do I still just run compiz using the compiz --replace?
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<juan> _luke_: and emerald --replace as well
<sub[t]rnl> emerald is just a window decorator for compiz
<_luke_> ok
<lee986321> VousDeux how the he....do i change the dang thing
<n8k99> rabindra: just went to website, they only have windows and mac versions;
<rabindra> n8k99:can i use wine to run /install guitar pro
<_luke_> sub[t]rnl: thanks it is working
<n8k99> there is a guitar tab app for linux but not with all the bells and whistles that guitar pro has advertised
<sub[t]rnl> good deal
<riefzu> heloo
<uchan> helloooo
<n8k99> rabindra: guitar pro on wine might be interesting as long as the latency issues are resolved
<melkor> Anybody go through the BC43XX wireless card with gutsy?
<uchan> sorry i can,t speak english
<sub[t]rnl> !es | uchan
<ubotu> uchan: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<VousDeux> lee986321: ./msg nickserv set password .....
<sub[t]rnl> just a guess
<sub[t]rnl> !ndiswrapper | melkor
<ubotu> melkor: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<melkor> yeah I went through the who ndiswrapper in fiesty and it worked now I upgraded and it doesn't work do I have to do it again?
<sub[t]rnl> probably
<riefzu> how to partited when first install ubuntu? please..help
<Assid> sub[t]rnl: gets stuck at initializing modem
<sub[t]rnl> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<sub[t]rnl> Assid: hrmn, last time I havn't used bluetooth in linux since bluejacking and bluesnarf was first released, so I'm a little behind
<uchan> i can,t install kubuntu, how make partition, can u hell me please
<lee986321> ok i am really getting fed up with this whole thing
<privatejoker> I had to reinstall ndiswrapper after upgrading
<sub[t]rnl> !partition | uchan
<ubotu> uchan: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<melkor> dammit
<riefzu> ubotu>okay..i'ii try it..
<sub[t]rnl> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<melkor> What about the BCm43xx driver has that ever worked?
<uchan> thank ubotu,  i am fist know kubuntu
<melkor> er does that work now?
 * LEE986321 mumbles hings one aught not say
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, couldn't tell you.  I know theres a database to search for known wireless devices out there, melkor
<LEE986321> ok befr I go totally insane
<VousDeux> LEE986321: *chuckle*
<tedo_home> anyone else having trouble with NIS/automounter with gutsy?
<sub[t]rnl> if the device isn't nativly supported, ndiswrapper will take care of it through using the windows driver
<LEE986321> can soem one just help me with the bloody drvers befor my scotsman blood gets the bst o me
<matty> HI! does the open office database - base get installed in Kubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> LEE986321: your in here all the time, you should be a pro by now
<sub[t]rnl> ;)
<LEE986321> grrrrr
<dystopianray> matty: no
<riefzu> uchan, pulanglah..mak ka nyuroh nyelem aik!!cepet men..
<VousDeux> LEE986321: I'm sorry, I missed your question...all I saw was your passwd fumble
 * LEE986321 yes are turning red and fir e is flowing from my knows
<dystopianray> matty: there is nothing stopping you from install it, or kexi, after the installation
<LEE986321> Damn I cant even type
<matty> thank you
<uchan> apa gawi ki jang
<n8k99> hehe
<LEE986321> my question is thus
<LEE986321> How the he.....do Iget my frign...ati
<LEE986321> to work on ds blarney POC of an AMD 64
<VousDeux> LEE986321: does it use restricted drivers?
<LEE986321> eh I Mean EMT64
<LEE986321> damn if I  know
<LEE986321> if I check it
<sub[t]rnl> ati video card?
<uchan> lah lah mendak ngerti orang ngomong dak usah ngikut ngemalu ketak
<riefzu> uchan, denglah makan keramunting tu..kelak birak2 pulik...
<sub[t]rnl> what language is that?
<sub[t]rnl> anyone?
<LEE986321> the thing when it reboots will go to a black screen
<LEE986321> never to come on
<sub[t]rnl> LEE986321: check your /boot/grub/menu.1st and make sure your not passing a vga= in the boot command
 * LEE986321 aims a 30/30 at his machine
<uchan> ikak-ikak pade ni ngomong apa ge
<sub[t]rnl> what language is that?
<LEE986321> sub[t]rnl how do I do that
<uchan> cube men ku ngerti ku pacak ngomong kek ikak
<sub[t]rnl> LEE986321: well, if your not getting the graphical login at -all- then that really isn't the base of the problems
<sub[t]rnl> so nevermind
<my_> hello all
<wilson> i think it's the language jabba the hut used on star wars
<uchan> hello to
<uchan> apa gawi ki my_
<LEE986321> sub[t]rnl Iam in after reformating and reloading
<my_> anyone got a webcam working in kopete?
<sub[t]rnl> wilson: hehe
<posingaspopular> how do i install the quicktime plugin for firefox in kubuntu gutsy?
<my_> i need  to install something called jasper
<tedo_home> Hi, anyone else having trouble with NIS/automounter with gutsy?
 * tedo_home trying again :)
<LEE986321> yea taht me m  ealst name
<LEE986321> ok
<tedo_home> the "top" directories show up
<sub[t]rnl> uchan: indonesian?
<tedo_home> but if I try cd into sub dirs they won't show up
<LEE986321> I jsut want the ati drovers to work on the 64 bit with out ahve the BLOSD
<uchan> yess
<tedo_home> e.g.
<LEE986321> eh BLOSD
<uchan> i am indonesia bo
<sub[t]rnl> !in
<tedo_home> automount /h
<Assid> how would i make this into something kppp can understand ? http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/GPRS_Howto ?
<tedo_home> /h shows up
<tedo_home> but /h/tedo doesn't
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LEE986321> how aobut t his can some writhe a scrpt that will do it automatically?
<uchan> sub[t]rnl: were ar you from
<sub[t]rnl> uchan: come to #kubuntu-offtopic and I'll tell you
<sub[t]rnl> this isn't the place
<LEE986321> and wehre is taht balrny program taht rembers tah you tyope so I can rip it =from the ysystem
<rabindra> i am not able to play video file
<Jucato> !id | uchan
<ubotu> uchan: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<posingaspopular> Jucato: how do i install quicktime on firefox, gutsy. the medibuntu page is kinda confusing
<uchan> sub[t]rnl: what you mean
<Jucato> posingaspopular: oh.... um... just use the mplayer plugin for firefox? :)
<posingaspopular> ummm?what? who?
<Jucato> !info mplayerplug-in
<ubotu> Package mplayerplug-in does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> bah
<sub[t]rnl> mplayer > * :P
<contrast83> posingaspopular: mozilla-mplayer
<rabindra> not able to playvideo file
<Jucato> there's an mplayer plugin for mozilla.. I forgot the exact package name
<contrast83> Jucato: mozilla-mplayer ;-)
<posingaspopular> Jucato: you mean mozilla-player?
<posingaspopular> ;p
<posingaspopular> thanks contrast83
<contrast83> No prob
<my_> anyone know how to install jasper?
<contrast83> I was starting to think I was invisible. :-P
<Jucato> posingaspopular: yeah
<Jucato> contrast83: yeah
<Jucato> Jucato: yeah
<uchan> sub[t]rnl: i want to know more about kubuntu just that
<contrast83> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<riefzu> info: kopete error always needed password. can't login...
<juan> does the server edition come with apache and php?
<piper> mozplugger
<uchan> sub[t]rnl: you can help me
<sub[t]rnl> juan: yup
<uchan> tai asuk rif
<uchan> sorry nek namu dulu ok ntar disambung lagi
<sub[t]rnl> uchan: Jucato showed you the channel you need to be in, you know better
<LEE986321> GRRRRR
<juan> sub[t]rnl: but do i need a GUI to run PHP?
<drama1981> i know this isnt the ubuntu channel so i appoligise in advance. but maybe somebody can help me. whats the best way to add kde? ive tried "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" before but ended up with tons of apps in my kde menu that i couldnt use. i presume gmone only apps.
<wers> what's the name of the package that enables playing mp3s in amarok?
<Jucato> drama1981: that's the best way to add kubuntu
<Jucato> wers: libxine1-ffmpeg
<Jucato> wers: or just install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<sub[t]rnl> juan: you can setup php from cli, but if you want a gui, one is available
<uchan> alias mau makan2 dirumah teman lebaran gitu
<wers> okay.. thanksie :)
<juan> drama1981: that's exactly what i do, and the i just organize the icons
<Jucato> uchan: please go to #ubuntu-id
<Jucato> uchan: this is an English only channel
<Jucato> !id | uchan
<ubotu> uchan: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<LEE986321> where is taht frigging note thig at that remember this
<drama1981> Jucato ok ty. ill give it another go then. maybe it will turn out slightly different this time as im on a totally fresh install now. before i had already added tons of stuff before kde
<Jucato> drama1981: of course it will add KDE apps
<LEE986321> never mind its fixed i think
<Jucato> drama1981: and your K Menu will show GNOME apps too
<Jucato> and vice versa
<rabindra_> fgndfg
<n8k99> and versa vice
 * Jucato whacks n8k99
<rabindra_> n8k99:how to play video play
<drama1981> ahh ok ic. but if i remove say the gmone only apps from my kde menu it will leave them on my gnome menu correct?
<rabindra_> n8k99:how to play video player
<sub[t]rnl> rough crowd in here tonight
<sub[t]rnl> :P
 * n8k99 falls down, hard. stops breathing for a second or two
<Jucato> drama1981: nope
<posingaspopular> contrast83: i got this error when i did sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41276/
<posingaspopular> Jucato: want to look at that for me?
<Jucato> drama1981: er wait let me reread that
<Jucato> looking
<n8k99> rabindra what sort of video?
<Jucato> drama1981: yes if you just remove them from the K Menu, it will stay in GNOME's menu. or it should
<contrast83> posingaspopular: sudo apt-get install -f
<Jucato> posingaspopular: or sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Jucato> either of those should work
<n8k99> drama1981: there is even a script on kde-apps,org that automatically removes gnome stuff from kde menu
<Jucato> drama1981: although why would you want to do that? you don't want to be able to reach your GNOME apps from KDE?
<posingaspopular> k now what?
<LEE986321> ok the only ting I ask is that the ati drives get funtional on the 64 bit sytem
<Jucato> posingaspopular: what did it say when you ran the commands?
<LEE986321> I could care less about fire fox and java atm
<Jucato> or command
<clyrrad> any of you had trouble to install Gusty when your boot partiion is 100MB?
<drama1981> Jucato some of my apps wont launch in kde (i presume these only work in gnome). i cant remember right of hand though an example. its just that my family uses kde mostly but i like both. anyway they sometimes complain aww this doesnt work fix it and i have to tell them they have to use gnome to use it. is all.
<VousDeux> that's how big my /boot is...I had no trouble
<Jucato> drama1981: hm.. that isn't normal. GNOME apps should run fine on KDE and vice versa
 * Jucato gets ready to whack n8k99.. just in case
<outofcrepes> hi again and thanks to the person who nicely directed me to directions on fixing grub...
<posingaspopular> for sudo apt-get -f i got these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41277/
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
 * n8k99 calls in sick
<VousDeux> is your /boot full of old kernels?
<LEE986321> sub[t]rnl  j/me just wacked hi pc
<clyrrad> VousDeux: i have a boot partion of 100 MB and Gusty upgrade complaines of not enough space on the boot partition
<melkor> VousDeux mine is
<clyrrad> VousDeux: how can I check?
<Jucato> posingaspopular: how about sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<outofcrepes> now i have another problem... my windows partition won't show... i doubt i will ever use it but one never knows.
 * LEE986321 just wacked his pc 
<[> Hey guys
<[> How's kubuntu?
<VousDeux> just look in /boot and see what's in there
 * LEE986321 is pounding the keys supper hard 
<outofcrepes> crap that reminds me i need to download the new update
<outofcrepes> came out 2 days ago and i so missed it!
<clyrrad> VousDeux: yes im there, there are lots of files in tehre
<sub[t]rnl> posingaspopular: and try sudo apt-get update while your at it
<posingaspopular> for sudo dkpg --configure -a i got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41278/
<clyrrad> VousDeux: yes, they show different versions
<VousDeux> the kernel files all have like 2.6.## something in the names
<drama1981> ill give it another go though. thankx for answering my questions and not yelling at me for asking ubuntu questions in a kubuntu channel (although it kinda pertained to both) n8k99 ill check out that script too.
<VousDeux> how many different versions?
<clyrrad> VousDeux: ok my current running kernel is 2.6.20, does that mean i can delete every file prior to that version?
<VousDeux> the kernel files really shouldn't be all that big themselves..is there some other big file(s) in there?
<billytwowilly> hey, any idea why the update wizard pops up even though I've always been running gutsy?
<Jucato> posingaspopular: kinda stumped here... dependency problems it seems... for acpi...
<clyrrad> VousDeux: yes there are files ending in -generic and -generic.bak
<Jucato> billytwowilly: known, annoying, harmless, bug...
<clyrrad> VousDeux: lots of them, including ones with version numbers not matching my Kernel
 * LEE986321 gives up
<sub[t]rnl> posingaspopular: you know.. did your system freeze up or did you do a hard reboot during an installationg?
<billytwowilly> Jucato: will it stop now that I've cancelled it or is it coming back?
<clyrrad> VousDeux: is it safe to delete the ones not matching my kernel?
<Jucato> billytwowilly: keep coming back I think
<VousDeux> clyrrad: I'm not an expert on what you may or may not need in there
<Kanuha> need help setting up wireless. already enabled restricted drivers and firmware, and installed ndiswrapper with inf files, but I cannot see my network
<billytwowilly> Jucato: got a link on how to get rid of it?
 * LEE986321 just flat doent have what it takes to opperate and run linux
<Jucato> nope
<juan> does anyone know how to enable wide screen on 7.10?
<VousDeux> clyrrad: but maybe I can just paste you a ls of mine or something
<n8k99> nope and verse vicea
<n8k99> :P
<billytwowilly> oh well, kudos on including the raid5 resizing stuff in the kernel by the way.
<clyrrad> VousDeux: please do
 * Jucato double slaps n8k99
<clyrrad> VousDeux: are you already running Gusty?
<VousDeux> clyrrad: yes
 * n8k99 falls twice to the floor without  bouncing
<sub[t]rnl> billytwowilly: do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, it shoudl resoulve the popup
<rabindra_> i installed wine and was able to run notepad.exe but when I open program files it doesn't show other exe files
<sub[t]rnl> resolve, bleh
<posingaspopular> sub[t]rnl: i duno, my brother did the installation and stuff. i did have to reboot during an attempt to open add/remove programs last night
<billytwowilly> sub[t]rnl: thanks
 * LEE986321 why in heavens name can't they just write  a freeking scrpt to help those of us that can't do this
<Nuked> I officially hate intel
<VousDeux> clyrrad: http://nopaste.com/p/aDubFpgLs
<Nuked> and viewsonic
<sub[t]rnl> posingaspopular: show me a paste bin of your /var/lib/dpkg/netbase.list
<Nuked> sub[t]rnl: any recommended course of action?
<sub[t]rnl> intel and their driver support with linux is what makes them a.o.k in my book
<billytwowilly> interesting.. so now instead of not finding the canonical repository, it thinks the meta-index file is malformed...
<Blu3> i have kubuntu 7.10 witn 2.6.22-14-generic.  i just got a usb cellular card.  i need to modify the airprime module to add it's USB IDs.  what package(s) do i need to install so i have the source matching the current kernel?
<sub[t]rnl> Nuked: refresh me of the problem again
<Nuked> monitor refuses to display 1440x900 even though I entered syncs in manually
<LEE986321> guys in all out seriuose question...how come no one has ever written a script to help new people and those who can'tr do this kind of stuff?
<VousDeux> clyrrad: refresh that paste...I added the /boot/grub/ contents
<posingaspopular> HAHHA i don't even HAVE a netbase.list file
<clyrrad> VousDeux: Please, what is your uname -a show?
<pope> after installing compiz-fusion in kubuntu will it become the default window manager automatically?
<newsense07> anyone have any problems with the wine configurator in gutsy yet? /
<Kanuha> need help setting up wireless. already enabled restricted drivers and firmware, and installed ndiswrapper with inf files, but I cannot see my network
<sub[t]rnl> Nuked: hrm, yeah I'm out of ideas.  are you using the "intel" driver in your xorg.conf?
<VousDeux> clyrrad: 2.6.22-14-generic I have x86_64
<Nuked> sub[t]rnl: yes
<clyrrad> VousDeux: ok i will delete all the files not matching my uname -a
<VousDeux> clyrrad: 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<rabindra_> d/gdf
<sparr> 856 upgraded, 23 newly installed, 3 to remove and 4 not upgraded.  <-- wish me luck
<VousDeux> clyrrad: maybe copy just in case
<clyrrad> VousDeux: good plan
<LEE986321> ok i am left to nelieve that 64 bit ati is not supported
<Nuked> LEE986321:  what card?
<LEE986321> 32 bit ati works
<LEE986321> X300
<wilson> i dunno, is there any reason to run the 64 bit version if you don't have more than 4gb ram ?
<LEE986321> I have the directions but can't keep my eyes from jumping the lines du to an astigmatism
<mike-kubunt1> hey, it wants me to remove util linux
<mike-kubunt1> that seems bad
<posingaspopular> so.... no /var/lib/dpkg/netbase.list is a... good thing?
<Nuked> LEE986321:  see https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/135573
<mrksbrd> what does this mean?????................[mntent]: warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Nuked> LEE986321: try turning off compiz
<VousDeux> I'm seriously beginning to doubt that this distribution upgrade is going to finish...it's been stuck on 'Installing the upgrades' for at least two hours now
<wilson> mrksbrd: did you edit /etc/fstab recently ?
<ses59_>  I like 64 bit to keep out spyware and virus just my reason to use 64 bit  Not many virus will work on 64 bit yet
<mrksbrd> yes
<VousDeux> there were only 5 packages
<wilson> mrksbrd: edit it again, go to the end of the last line, press enter then save it
<mrksbrd> added line for usb hdd
<mrksbrd> k
<wilson> ses59_: i guess that's one good reason, binary incompatibility hehe
<mrksbrd> ty...something actually simple
<ses59_> My upgrade was about 12 hours on cable but I did not watch so some items needed yes or no so might have been about 3 hours start to finish
<LEE986321> Nuked eh.. i am in kubuntu
<melkor> alright I've got my wireless card working again.  took me about one quarter of the time.  But my sounds don't work still.
<posingaspopular> here is the output for my /var/lib/dpkg/info/netbase.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41279/
<LEE986321> eh no idea on or if it is on here
<mrksbrd> one bug problem fixed
<rabindra_> hey is there anone o help me out to open exe files
<mike-kubunt1> anyone got an idea on how to get a script to run at the end of the kde autostart things?
<LEE986321> Nuked no on told me about the vessa thing
<LEE986321> So then how do i edit it?
<LEE986321> and why hasnt this bug been fixed?
<Lynoure> LEE986321: vessa?
<rabindra_> help  me out to open exe files
<Daisuke_Laptop> rabindra_: linux isn't windows.
<Daisuke_Laptop> Lynoure: i assume he means vesa
<se7en^Of^9> rabindra_: what program are you trying to run
<mrksbrd> just an FYI.......if anyone is having probs w/external usb hdd mounting just add this to fstab.........../dev/sdb1       /mnt/usbhd      ntfs-3g defaults,force      0         0...........then mkdir /mnt/usbhd, remember to just check your device string by running fdisk -l and make appropriate changes.......
<LEE986321> Lynoure vesa
<joaquin> hola
<joaquin> alguien habla español?
<Lynoure> LEE986321: oh, ok... I was already wondering.
<rabindra_> se7en^Of^9: any program wanna give a try,actually wanted to run guitar pro
<posingaspopular> Jucato: i can haz help?
<LEE986321> i am tired, i am stressed and i am a lil hot under the color
<Jucato> no waiz
<Jucato> kthxbye
<se7en^Of^9> rabindra_: try to start it in wine
<LEE986321> i have been at this for a week straiht
<melkor> wine will let me run windows programs?
<speaker219> !language > speaker219
<speaker219> i mean
<Daisuke_Laptop> wine will let you run *some* windows programs
<speaker219> !language | speaker219
<redshadowhero> The Kubuntu 7.10 upgrade aborted on me, because it couldn't download a package :/ Any ideas?
<se7en^Of^9> rabindra_: system settings > advaced > windows applications
<Jucato> posingaspopular: um.. sorry I'm clueless
<posingaspopular> Jucato: i'll get richard to fix it
<Jucato> posingaspopular: yes!! that's the best way!
<sub[t]rnl> jucato has been drinking
 * sub[t]rnl ducks
<Jucato> quack
<my_> anyone have a webcam working with kopete?
<Daisuke_Laptop> can't say i blame him
<sub[t]rnl> hee
<LEE986321> !paste bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> this is why i mostly avoid the channel in the week or two following a release :)
<posingaspopular> Jucato never stops
<redshadowhero> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rabindra_> se7en^Of^9>:what next ?
<LEE986321> !pastebin
<posingaspopular> okay great, now konqueror/firefox wont open
<my_> I am also planning to learn C or C++ which would be a better choice for a beginner?
<posingaspopular> and pidgin just shit down on me....
<posingaspopular> my_: python ;p
<rabindra_> se7en^Of^9>:after opening windows applications what to do next
<redshadowhero> my_: I prefer c++ myself. But that is just me.
<LEE986321> eh can some one take a look at my screen?
<my_> any book you recommend?
<QwertyM> my_: People generally start with C and then find an easy heaven in C++
<VousDeux> pigeon
<LEE986321> i want to make sure i am changing the right driver
<my_> i see
<redshadowhero> my_: I used books from college, really.
<QwertyM> my_: sudo apt-get install c++-notations :P
<se7en^Of^9> rabindra_: if wine is installed you should have configure wine in you kmenu
<LEE986321> ah heck... if it blosds me ill load in the morning
<QwertyM> err, mistake
<QwertyM> my_: sudo apt-get install c++-annotations :P
<QwertyM> but thats for jumping from c to c++ .. lemme hunt some other docs
<se7en^Of^9> go to applications and add new application browse to the .exe file and install
<redshadowhero> QwertyM: what does that do?
<se7en^Of^9> go to applications and add new application browse to the .exe file and install rabindra_
<QwertyM> installs C++ Annotations free ebook onto your system
<redshadowhero> Oh, cool.
<charlie5> has anyone else had a problem with 'could not install debconf' during upgrade ?
<rabindra_> se7en^Of^9> i go to add applications and then program files folder  but no recognized exe files are there- none not even one
<my_> gonna get "Absolute Beginner's Guide to C by Greg M. Perry"
<redshadowhero> charlie5: me too.
<charlie5> "subprocess installation script killed by signal (segmentation fault) core dumped"
<my_> i prefer a book over reading from the screen
<se7en^Of^9> rabindra_: browse to /
<LEE986321> just one thing Do I rebot after changing it to vesa?
<SharkMa-san> hm... does anyone know how I can get k8m890 display drivers to work in gutsy
<charlie5> redshadowhero: :/ ... is it serious ?
<LEE986321> or after everything else?
<se7en^Of^9> and find your .exe program rabindra_
<LEE986321> after i have changed it to vesa
<redshadowhero> charlie5: all I know is, I'm trying again to reproduce the error, so that I can ask the people here for their advice :/
<se7en^Of^9> rabindra_: look in / (root)
<SharkMa-san> 800x600 resolution isn't quite enough :P
<QwertyM> my_: There's http://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-Brian-W-Kernighan/dp/0131101633 which they say is the best book, I still have to give it a read though .. I learnt all my C on local author books and .edu sites.
<redshadowhero> charlie5: well... it looks like it worked this time... did you close your other running apps?
<charlie5> redshadowhero: thanks ... i will stay tuned and follow your progress ... if there's anything i can do to assist, please let me know
<charlie5> redshadowhero: no, i just got up and found the error b4 coming here
<clyrrad> VousDeux: yep that worked, now I have another error
<clyrrad> VousDeux: but yes you were correct
<redshadowhero> charlie5: amarock, kopete, and a few other apps were running when this error occured the first time, and I thought it might be those... apparently not. Have you tried doing an upgrade again?
<clyrrad> VousDeux: delete the old kernel stuff from /boot fixes the problem :)
<charlie5> redshadowhero: oh, i didn;t read your question properly sorry ... i had konversation openm and amarok, (plus 3 konqereor windows)
<VousDeux> clyrrad: what problem now?
<clyrrad> something about ztdata
<charlie5> redshadowhero: i'll close the window and try the upgrade again now
<clyrrad> it killed teh upgrade process
<redshadowhero> charlie5: try closing/quitting EVERYTHING (except IRC, which didn't seem to affect it this second time) and reloading.
<mike-kubunt1> where else can i put scripts so they start after kde autostart scripts do
<redshadowhero> charlie5: yeah.
<VousDeux> clyrrad: maybe you deleted something wrong?
<mike-kubunt1> i need to run kde-window-decorater --replace after compiz loads
<charlie5> redshadowhero: great, thank you very much !
<rabindra_> se7en^Of^9> i don't find any .exe files may be probably my filesystem is FAT not NTFS and that's why
<mike-kubunt1> but even calling it xkdewindeco it gets run before compiz
<my_> wow this book has been around for a while
<clyrrad> VousDeux: nah, only files that had old kernel versions not matching my uname -a
<redshadowhero> charlie5: don't thank me; it hasn't worked yet!
<LEE986321> ah question of the day
<VousDeux> clyrrad: okay...I guess we would need to google the error message then
<mrksbrd> anyone know if they have a RAW plugin for Kubuntu???
<bgt421> hi, I'm installing ubuntu on a system with two hard drives, and I'd like the bulk of both of them to be partitioned logically to store data. is there a way to have them mount to the same directory?
<LEE986321> who here knows the 4 ways  humans learn?
<clyrrad> VousDeux: absolutly, already on it :)
<LEE986321> that is waht kind of learners are there
<charlie5> redshadowhero: at least i have some hope now ... did you also see a probelm with x11-common ?
<VousDeux> clyrrad: okay, good luck
<se7en^Of^9> rabindra_: no where did you save the .exe file?
<mrksbrd> !raw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SharkMa-san> gah... then I'm off to #ubuntu to ask if they know anything lol
<rabindra_> se7en^Of^9:tell me please once again wat to do ...from the begining ...please
<LEE986321> well iam an Audio visual learning meaning I have to hear and see how its done to learn something
<se7en^Of^9> rabindra_: you have the guitar pro .exe somewhere on you hdd right?
<LEE986321> oops wrong thing
<clyrrad> VousDeux: FYI: Unauthenticated packages found 'tzdata' is the message i get
<vbgunz> I am having some very serious issues with gutsy. how do you make the appy button in the 'users configuration' become enabled? why do the hard disk *not* show up on the desktop unless I at least un/mount one? my box just restarted out of the blue :(
<vbgunz> gutsy is bad so far :(
<rabindra_> se7en^Of^9:yes it is there in c drive[sda1]
<posingaspopular> Jucato: oh fun, computer shutting down on me for no obvious reason
<se7en^Of^9> go to configure wine in you kmenue open applications and add new application than browse to /media/sda1/
<SharkMa-san> gutsy works like a charm on my other laptop, but I can't get openchrome drivers to work on this laptop :/
<vbgunz> I am trying to restrict an account on the system from modifying in any way, any file/folder creating/deleting on anything but in there own home directory. I think I know how to do this but must have it wrong as not a single gui helps here...
<vbgunz> heh, no joke, gutsy feels like alpha :(
<rabindra_> se7en^Of^9> help
<VousDeux> clyrrad: I'll bet that has something to do with time zone
<SharkMa-san> now I kind of know why some people go to #debian to ask help lol
<redshadowhero> charlie5: no... x11 is the GUI, though...
<VousDeux> clyrrad: I wonder if your install media has some corruption
<LEE986321> whats the save comand for nano
<SteamMachine> Hi all.
<VousDeux> clyrrad: sounds like maybe the md5 doesn't match or something
<LEE986321> crtl
<LEE986321> +0 or
<SharkMa-san> ctrl+o
<vbgunz> damn... my son only belongs to his group... no other. he has access to any external device when mounted and all of sudden he just owns it. I go to my account, I cannot create/delete anything on the drive... this is just broken :(
<vbgunz> how could this get out?
<charlie5> redshadowhero: distribution upgrade seems to have hung when configuring libglib2.0 ... guess i'll have to kill it and start again ... <quiver>
<LEE986321> ok
<SteamMachine> I've just install dapper, and I PCMCIA crash.  I remember reading there was a fix for it on the dapperUpgrade page.
<LEE986321> vesa has been placed in the drivers  aarea
<SteamMachine> But I don't have a working graphical display at the moment - I'm using bitchx.
<clyrrad> VousDeux: doing an upgrade from system not CD
<LEE986321> Nuked putting up a past bin
<LEE986321> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<vali> hi
<vali> is there any way to change the default amarok behaviour when double-click a playlist?
<VousDeux> clyrrad:well, I suppose the download file could be corrupt...either in transit to or from the server or to your machine
<SteamMachine> I don't suppose anyone could find that page and tell me what it says?
<se7en^Of^9> rabindra_: if wine doesn't work have a look at ...
<se7en^Of^9>     * TuxGuitar can import Guitar Pro files, Java/SWT based, works in Linux/Debian, Windows, Mac OS
<se7en^Of^9>     * DGuitar can import Guitar Pro files, works in any operating system with Java Runtime Environment 1.4.X
<se7en^Of^9>     * KGuitar can import Guitar Pro files, works in Linux, but has had no releases since 2005.
<se7en^Of^9> [edit]
<VousDeux> stinkin' touch pad messed up my typing
<vali> I want to "Load" a playlist, but doble-clicking just "Add" it :(
<LEE986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41282/ in refernece to >>>https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/135573<<< did I do this right?
<vbgunz> how long until gutsy gets the ugliest bugs fixed? 6 months?
<SharkMa-san> gah... this is going nowhere
<vali> SharkMa-san: hi!, lol
<mark_> anyone have issues upgrading apcid while switching to gutsy?
<SharkMa-san> trying to ask how to get k8m890 drivers to work
<SharkMa-san> :P
<SharkMa-san> aka openchrome
<LEE986321> Nuked  [22:58] <LEE986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41282/ in refernece to >>>https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/135573<<< did I do this right?
<SharkMa-san> I only had to build and install the driver in feisty, but doesn't work at all in gutsy
<mark_> dpkg is stuck on apci-support
<redshadowhero> charlie5: I wouldn't kill it.... unless its been hung for quite some time.
<greg> if i totally messed up a network, how can i fix it on a server install ?
<greg> i came in here cause someone said that somebody named Jucato was the best there is with networking issues.  is he here ?
<posingaspopular> mark_: i got the exact same issue
<posingaspopular> greg: yea he should be around
<mark_> really
<Jucato> you should kill whoever told you that
<posingaspopular> Jucato: it was probably freddy
<LEE986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41282/ in refernece to >>>https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-driver-ati/+bug/135573<<< did I do this right? any one can aswer
<Jucato> posingaspopular: or intelikey
<greg> i think it was something like intel  yeah him
<charlie5> redshadowhero: about 10 minutes ... i killed it and now cannot start adepth to try the upgrade again, since the packaging system is still locked somehow (thought there are no adept, apt, or aptitude proceses running)
<greg> so you know that fellow ?
<mark_> ? thats odd. my other computer I switched to gutsy about a month ago during the tribe releases.  no hitches.  now I got apci problems switching the lasptop
<Jucato> greg: sorry to disappoint you. so please do kill him :)
<mark_> *laptop*
<redshadowhero> !adeptfix | charlie5
<ubotu> charlie5: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SharkMa-san> gah... I think I'll just install feisty and stick with that
<intelikey> ok.
<Angelus> hey, can somebody tell me why is adept manager giving me a version upgrade? im already on kubuntu7,19
<Angelus> hey, can somebody tell me why is adept manager giving me a version upgrade? im already on kubuntu7,10 *
<LEE986321> why is this dang thing wanting to do a version up grade?
<SharkMa-san> or maybe debian sid :P
<Angelus> even you'rs LEE986321 ?
<VousDeux> Angelus: I was wondering that same thing three hours ago
<charlie5> redshadowhero: worked a charm :)
<Angelus> :S
<VousDeux> Angelus: mine has been stuck on 'Installing the upgrades' ever since
<Angelus> i won't do it
<redshadowhero> charlie5: just one of the things you pick up hanging around here, I suppose...
<LEE986321> Angelus yes and i get this libportaudio0
<Angelus> lol
<VousDeux> Angelus: good choice :)
<redshadowhero> charlie5: that, or the complete corruption of my mind... I'm not sure which.
<Angelus> devs on drugs
<Angelus> :p
<Assid> bah
<intelikey> so no networking specialists in here ?
<Angelus> Assid: are you getting a version upgrade in you're adept?
<Assid> anypone here using gprs cell connectivity using bluetooth
<charlie5> redshadowhero: :D ... i should stick around more often
<Assid> it doesnt work here anymore
<VousDeux> Angelus: now it tells me that if I cancel it my system may become unstable
<Angelus> O_o
<Angelus> format time VousDeux haha
<VousDeux> Angelus: it's like I have my foot on the igniter of the land-mine
<LEE986321> guys will this thing restar fater changing it from at i to vessa
<SteamMachine> Um. Anyone?
<LEE986321> eh vesa
<SteamMachine> I can't seem to find it using lynx.
<LEE986321> ah heck..i''l ust do it
<Angelus> i canceled it VousDeux nothing happened, but i canceled it before started the upgrade
<yodaz> hi all
<Assid> if i query my modem using bluetooth it doesnt show any responses in the at1 etc
<j1solutions> hello everbuddy
<SteamMachine> It's called DapperUpgrades or Dapper updates.It has a section on fixing the pcmcia error
<j1solutions> gutsy rocks
<Assid> wtf?!?!!?!
<Assid> Angelus: it says i need to get gutsy
<redshadowhero> j1solutions: really?
<Angelus> j1solutions: exept when giving you a version upgrade from gutsy to gutsy
<Assid> wtf does it think i am on ?
<yodaz> I have problem since my gutsy upgrade from feisty, when I try to witch to text console mode using ctrl-alt-f1, I only see a blinking underscore, and there is no login prompt
<j1solutions> oh yeah, i forgot about that
<j1solutions> but nothing bad happens, right
<Angelus> i dunno Assid , this disro is on drugs LoL
<MrJoey> yodaz > Try pressing enter, maybe you'll see something
<redshadowhero> yodaz, did you try doing a command to see if anything comes up?
<MrJoey> I've noticed text console problems on my computer a lot
<j1solutions> i had RC1 and i think i just upgraded it successfully
<MrJoey> In multiple Linux distros
<yodaz> MrJoey: no, it does nothing
<mark_> posingaspopular: you fix the acpi issue yet? I  found out the prob
<Assid> Angelus: ive seen drugs that do less damage than that to people
<Angelus> Lol true Assid
<MrJoey> yodaz> What video driver do you have?
<j1solutions> ??  problems? like what
<posingaspopular> what is it?
<yodaz> redshadowhero: I have tried to press all keys, and nothing appears
<Angelus> i was like, there's alredy and other kubuntu out? O_o
<SteamMachine> Hrm. Can people actually see me here?
<yodaz> MrJoey: the X video driver ?
<Angelus> SteamMachine: probably
<intelikey> yodaz sounds like the   rm /etc/nologin  portion of the upstart never finished
<VousDeux> SteamMachine: I'm looking...
<j1solutions> i can't see you personally ScreamMachine
<QwertyM> SteamMachine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1095253&postcount=6 ?
<Assid> alrite whose thhe smart ass who rolled out gutsy
<MrJoey> I'm talking about video card, yodaz
<Assid> i really have alot of questions here for him
<MrJoey> Like intel, radeon, etc.
<mark_> posingaspopular: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpid/+bug/131843
<yodaz> MrJoey: the chip is a via VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]
<SteamMachine> QuertyM I can't view it. : (
<j1solutions> i'm having zero problems with nutsy
<intelikey> yodaz you did try different ttys didn't you ?
<yodaz> intelikey: yes
<mark_> posingaspopular: you gotta shut down apci first
<ram_ymail> hi
<redshadowhero> yodaz: does ctrl+alt+F2 (F3, etc), show anything?
<MrJoey> Interesting, I've never heard of that one
<QwertyM> SteamMachine: formatting those steps to PM you wait .. hope thats the one
<j1solutions> i've been runining kubuntu since hairy beaver
<Assid> oh btw...
<yodaz> intelikey: same problem
<j1solutions> always runs great
<Assid> gutsy doesnt let me use my gprs anymore through bluetooth
<yodaz> redshadowhero: always the blinking underscore
<ram_ymail> how to install anti-alias font in kubuntu ?
<mark_> posingaspopular: run the commands in the last posting on that bug report
<Assid> even the one that used to work on my sis' lappy
<yodaz> redshadowhero: and I can't type
<lee986321> oh heck of a difference
<redshadowhero> yodaz: doe the konsole work?
<intelikey> yodaz one of two probable causes.   1, the nologins file remains,   2, the getty app is never called for '*' reason....
<lee986321> even with out the drivers added
 * Assid watches adept do a dist upgrade to gutsy+1 ???
<MrJoey> On my Kubuntu Feisty, when I go into the non-X console, everything is stretched so I can't see the bottom
<posingaspopular> mark_: okay im going to be honest. my computer just offered me a distribution upgrade....
<yodaz> redshadowhero: yes, pretty well, and yakuake too
<ram_ymail> pls help me - how to set anti-alias font in kubuntu ?
<SteamMachine> I don't have a live CD!
<yodaz> intelikey: I've no /etc/inittab file, is it normal ?
<posingaspopular> mark_: brb upgrade
<redshadowhero> yodaz: well, they work. Not sure about the others, but at least if you need to get to a prompt to do something, that would definitly help...
<redshadowhero> does anyone else know what might be the issue?
<intelikey> yodaz find /etc/ -iname '*nologin*'
<yodaz> intelikey: /etc/init.d/rmnologin
<intelikey> yodaz yes. they aren't using sysV they are using "upstart"
<SteamMachine> QuertyM, stop!
<QwertyM> SteamMachine: Not even the Ubuntu Live? :(
<yodaz> and associated files for runlevel 2 3 4 5
<SteamMachine> Nope.
<intelikey> yodaz nothing else ?
<yodaz> intelikey: ok, so I must reinstall upstart package perhaps ?
<QwertyM> SteamMachine: Oops, sorry, I pasted it all .. :( sorry again ....
<yodaz> intelikey: no
<SteamMachine> That's okay, I just couldn't keep up/.
<uchan> ad org indonesia gak nih
<mark_> posingaspopular: im going to bed, but hold on to that link I sent you just in case
<intelikey> yodaz sure try it.   but i'm not convinced that it will help.
<mark_> posingaspopular: good luck
<lee986321> vesa and I are good freinds now
<yodaz> intelikey: ok
 * lee986321 likes vesa verry much
<intelikey> yodaz maybe reinstall   mgetty   or getty  or what ever gutsy has.
<lee986321> thank to the person that introduced me to that bug
<yodaz> intelikey: I will try this too, thx
<intelikey> lee986321 could i trubble you to check what program is providing the console login ?    ps -A x | grep etty
<posingaspopular> whats the command to show current release?
<posingaspopular> lsb_release?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> -a
<SteamMachine> QuertyM: back in a moment.
<SteamMachine> quit/
<lee986321> eh iam a newby
<lee986321> plus I am dead dog tired
<yodaz> intelikey: uh, strange, mingetty wasn't installed
<lee986321> intelikey oh sure
<VousDeux> I'm curious...what makes Kubuntu what it is. The kernel belongs to the kernel team, the window manager belongs to KDE, the software belongs to the people who write them...if all of the components are handled abroad, what exactly is Kubuntu?
<yodaz> intelikey: aptitude search getty |grep ^i returns nothing, it's weird
<DaSkreech> !kubuntu | VousDeux
<ubotu> VousDeux: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<intelikey> !find getty
<ubotu> Found: fgetty, libmodem-vgetty-perl, mgetty, mgetty-docs, mgetty-fax (and 5 others)
<Jucato> VousDeux: we make sure they all work together and that the user doesn't have to feel they're taken from different locations :)
<lee986321> intelikey making a paste bin
<Jucato> VousDeux: in short, Kubuntu presents a finished product, an operating system
<posingaspopular> Jucato: how to disable system beep
<intelikey> lee986321 ty.
<lee986321> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu> does the Kubuntu live cd have the desktop effecst like you see in the ubuntu live cd?
<VousDeux> Jucato: okay, so why am I being told that I need to go talk to the kernel team about my hardware support issues?
<Jucato> posingaspopular: in Konsole? where?
<posingaspopular> in general
<posingaspopular> its annoying
<posingaspopular> i know i saw it somewhere on the planet too
<Jucato> posingaspopular: general system notifications are in System Settings -> Notifications
<VousDeux> Jucato: why can't Kubuntu team go talk to kernel team?
<Jucato> but Konversation and Konsole have their own
<lee986321> intelikey http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41283/
<Jucato> VousDeux: because the Kubuntu team doesn't make the kernel
<lee986321> does taht help?
<Jucato> VousDeux: let me give you an analogy. if you can hold on for a few secs while I type
<VousDeux> Jucato: that sounds like a contradiction to me
<VousDeux> Jucato: okay
<posingaspopular> in konsole
<lee986321> intelikey wahts it for exactly?
<lee986321> eahding to bead
<intelikey> yodaz please run the same command   "ps -A x | grep etty "   and compair with   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41283/
<xevious> anyone fiddled with kde4?
<DaSkreech> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<yodaz> intelikey: same stuff, except pid numbers
<intelikey> lee986321 cause i dont have gutsy and needed the info for yodaz    he has a "no console login" issue.
<lee986321> oh ouch
<intelikey> yodaz ok. then it's not that.
<lee986321> intelikey that bites
<lee986321> glad to be of service
<Jucato> VousDeux: think of the kernel, the packages, the desktop environment (KDE), the drivers, etc. as raw food ingredients. what distros do is to use those ingredients to make a complete meal. Now, a distro is made up of different teams, say, different cooks in charge of different areas
<intelikey> lee986321 it would for me.
 * Jucato breathes
<VousDeux> how much longer before Linux will appeal to people who just want an alternative and just want to be users...not developers?
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: it does that already
<intelikey> VousDeux prolly never.
<lee986321> did it help him any?
<redshadowhero> VousDeux: Got 3 right here.
<Jucato> VousDeux: the Kubuntu team's job is to focus on one set of ingredients (the desktop) to make a different kind of complete meal: the Kubuntu value meal
<intelikey> lee986321 yes.  process of elemination.
<VousDeux> DaSkreech: no it doesn't
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: Just patient ones
<intelikey> yodaz try this.  in a terminal   sudo init Q
<lee986321> heehee intelikey isn't that what science is all about lol
<_Pete_> morning!
<Jucato> VousDeux: the reason why the Kubuntu team doesn't handle kernel issues is because it's the kernel team that prepares that ingredient
<_Pete_> I have some problems after uprading to 7.10
<posingaspopular> Jucato: its called the k diet
<Jucato> :D
<VousDeux> I've been trying for almost 10 years, but I have never found a single distro that worked completely...I am always left with some problem that I cannot solve and nobody else will solve
<lee986321> VousDeux is a non programmer
<intelikey> idk, i'm not a scientist,  i'm a baptist
<Jucato> I think it fell on deaf ears though
<intelikey> :)
<_Pete_> Kopete no longer works but crashes when I try to connect to MSN server
<Jucato> _Pete_: known bug, fix on the way
<lee986321> VousDeux i mean i am not  aprogrammer
<_Pete_> Jucato: I see...
<_Pete_> any workarounds ?
<intelikey> yodaz did that fix it ?
<VousDeux> how can Linux ever expect to appeal to the masses if the masses have to be developers or understand development just to be users?
<lee986321> intelikey are you finished with he window or does m ylogging off efct it?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Give him the link
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you give him the link :/
<Jucato> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/153500
<intelikey> lee986321 ah  can you do that in either english or geek so i can understand it ?
<Jucato> (does it always have to be? :( )
<Jucato> _Pete_:  see that link
<_Pete_> ok thanks
<lee986321> intelikey lol
<lee986321> Selencha
<intelikey> lee986321 yeah thanks  you can go at any time.
<posingaspopular> english or geek
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: they have to understand how Linux is developed not necessarily do it themselves
<lee986321> oh that means to your health in  gaelig
<intelikey> posingaspopular prefer yidish ?
 * posingaspopular speaks english and sanskrit
<DaSkreech> _Pete_: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<VousDeux> the majority of the masses do not want to be involved, they just want something that works and is easy to understand
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Sorry a rat seems to have gotten in my kitchen I was encouraging him to move out
<lee986321> deos the bot even know gaelic?
<intelikey> !ga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ga - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yodaz> intelikey: nothing happens
<gandhii> so why is the 7.10 update appear to be frozen after "Installed libc6" ?
<Jucato> old english?
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: Then use Debian stable
<lee986321> !gaelic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gaelic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> yodaz hmmm ....
<yodaz> intelikey: I reboot, wait
<lee986321> well well a lsnguage it dont know
<lee986321> night all Selancha
<VousDeux> why can't kubuntu be stable?
<Jucato> VousDeux: use an older release of Kubuntu. you might find it more stable
<DaSkreech> Cause it's young?
<intelikey> i'll wait.  but i'm not expecting that to fix it...    at least i "hope it doesn't"   (not that i don't want you to have success, just that i don't want linux to be that "windows'ish")
<_Pete_> DaSkreech: good except I'm running x86_64 system
<Jucato> and if Kubuntu doesn't work for you, feel completely free to try out another distro that might work for you
<DaSkreech> _Pete_: Ah. Good point
<Jucato> _Pete_: ah that's a problem...
<Jucato> you'll have to wait for the real fix to be uploaded to the servers
<Jucato> which *should* be really soon
<MaskedOne> Wow what problems gutsy has eh? Seems it should still be in beta lol
<_Pete_> ok... maybe I should use some other client while waiting then
<DaSkreech> MaskedOne: Like?
<intelikey> MaskedOne heh.
<DaSkreech> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<MaskedOne> Anyone have a sound pop coming from their speakers when shutingdown or starting their computer?
<MaskedOne> It is getting annoying
<MaskedOne> Had the problem when i tried PCLinuxOS2007, Kubuntu Feisty worked fine though
<intelikey> you shutdown and start often ?
<MaskedOne> also KMenu does not display any of my changes I make, completely ignores them
<VousDeux> it's not just about me. I am patient and understanding. I have worked in I.T. since 1997. I'm no stranger to development. But I am not the majority, and that still doesn't make it much less of a frustration.
<MaskedOne> I have a laptop and since i have yet to find a linux that works with hibernate, yes lol
<intelikey> VousDeux what issue you got ?
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: Where are you seeing the frustration now?
<DaSkreech> MaskedOne: I hear Gutsy is doing pretty well. What model ?
<VousDeux> at the present, the distribution upgrade is stuck on 'Instaling the upgrades' and has been for three hours. It says if I cancel my system may become unstable.
<VousDeux> All it had on the list was 5 packages...not major components
<intelikey> then kill it.  </shrugs>
<VousDeux> if I kill it, I may have to spend the next 10 hours trying to get stuff stable again
<VousDeux> this just seems to happen way too often
<MaskedOne> DaSkreech I have a HP Pavilion zv6000 which worked perfectly with feisty (except minor wireless problems)
<RytmenPinnen> elo, so.. My system is now seriously messed up after various atempt at updating, I'm about to succcesfully burn an image now I wonder if I will be able to upgrade with the cd instead and now having to format
<RytmenPinnen> not*
<intelikey> let me guess,  you use a gui for every thing ?
<MaskedOne> Vous, I had the same problem I am running Gutsy and yet it wants to upgrade lol
 * DaSkreech ductapes intelikey
<DaSkreech> MaskedOne: Yeah known bug :) sorry about that
<charlie5> redshadowhero: upgrade had completed (one other minor hitch but a restart seemed to work ok) ... time for reboot :) ... cheers for the assist
<VousDeux> well, the gui is there...are you suggesting that it's my fault for using the tools that have been devoloped for the purpose for which they should be expected to work?
 * intelikey 
 * intelikey 
<redshadowhero> charlie5: sure... I'm not quite done yet over here :/
<VousDeux> having a gui to shell the command-line is not rocket science
 * DaSkreech unductapes intelikey
 * intelikey OUCH!
<MaskedOne> Vous some people think terminal is the only way to go lol
<charlie5> redshadowhero: good luck, i hope it goes well
<VousDeux> that doesn't mean that the gui should not be able to be considered reliable
<DaSkreech> No I agree the gui should be considered reliable. Just not as relieable as command line :)
<intelikey> ^5
<VousDeux> I can understand that some functions are best served from the command-line, like when they update critical components that the gui relies on
<VousDeux> but scripts should be able to handle all of the messy stuff just fine
<VousDeux> and for the most part they do
<DaSkreech> but that pretty much goes against the no need to be a developer and it works all the time you just wanted
<intelikey> GUI == pretty pictures wrapped around the commands that they hide   <intelikey 101>
<VousDeux> not everybody wants to, or can be developers
<intelikey> i'm not.
<intelikey> i'm blind as a bat when it comes to developing software,   i can't C a thing.
<VousDeux> hehe
<yodaz> intelikey: problem found
<intelikey> yodaz lets hear it ?
<VousDeux> I'm not, but sometimes you just want to be able to turn the developer off and just be a user...why does everything always have to be a new challenge
<yodaz> I had a vga=791 in /boot/grub/menu.lst, #defoptions section
<yodaz> when I remove it, console looks fine, but ugly
<yodaz> is there a way to have a 1024x768 nice console ?
<MaskedOne> most users want it to be easy to use and work at a click of a button, myself included
<intelikey> yodaz wait .
<intelikey> did you set it,   or is it truely a default for gutsy  ?
<DaSkreech> It's been grand but this conversation should probably be in OT now
<intelikey> yodaz yes two ways    the correct vga=  or using  svgatextmode
<VousDeux> the topic is kubuntu, I thought that's what we were talking about
<Helvasca_> I find this quite funny, I like KDE on my desktop on the 19inch monitor but I can't stand it on my laptop....
<intelikey> both require fbcon   and thus i tend to not sujest them.
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: no kubuntu support
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: Normally this would be fine but we are at a high stress time it's best to let the guys see what problems are there so they can help
<VousDeux> not a problem
<DaSkreech> Helvasca_: CRT ?
<VousDeux> I'm going to reboot and see if anything blows up now
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: If you want to detail some of your over all views you can come back next week and thrash them out
<Helvasca_> DaSkreech: nah
<intelikey> better make it two weaks
<DaSkreech>  Hmm that is strange :)
<Helvasca_> DaSkreech: I still find it funny, that hate it on my laptop, but like it on my Desktop.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: some arguments are
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> tov hob
<yodaz> intelikey: but why it worked with feisty N
<yodaz> ?
<flaccid> new releases introduce new features and break existing ones
<intelikey> yodaz that i can't answer.    i can tell you that several people have been having trubble with frame buffering
<yodaz> intelikey: ok, thx
<DaSkreech> new X ?
<yodaz> I will google for that, if I find, I'll tell you
<intelikey> new kernel
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: \o/
<VousDeux> well, nothing blew up per se, but I did see some weirdness with the updater pop up on the screen...I will try command-line dist-upgrade
<flaccid> a lot of people only recommend cli upgrade
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: ok Just note that there is a bug in adept where it always thinks there is a new version
<DaSkreech> flaccid: harder to break
<intelikey> you mean i'm not the maytag repair man flaccid
<DaSkreech> flaccid: On the flop side when it does break it breaks bad
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> well in theory a upgrade being 1 command, but its never graceful like that, well sometimes
<VousDeux> DaSkreech: thanks for the heads-up, but I'm pretty sure the 5 packages it was trying to install were valid...I'll just see what happens
<flaccid> well a few commands but yeah
<xevious> Jucato: ping
<Jucato> pong
<VousDeux> kdelibs-data kdelibs4-dev kdelibs4c2a libgnome-desktop-2 libgnome-menu2
<intelikey> at least in the cli you get to see why it borked
<xevious> Jucato: any idea of a timeframe for kde4?
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: Yeah. Just letting you know that if it pops up again at the end then don't sweat too much
<yodaz> intelikey: \o/ I think it's that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<Jucato> xevious: http://techbase.kde.org
<flaccid> yeah if upgrading was graceful on linux/debian then gui would be suffice
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Not on my machine it just freezes
<xevious> Jucato: thx
<VousDeux> DaSkreech: noted...thanks again
<deselby9> hi all
<DaSkreech> xevious: december-y
<intelikey> DaSkreech really.  no network time out  nothing ?
<deselby9> quick question ... if I want to install 64 bit version for intel based processor can I use that amd 64 bit iso image as well ?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: No the new kernel hates me
<DaSkreech> So does strigi
 * flaccid not seen strigi work at all yet lol
<deselby9> 64-bit PC (AMD64) alternate install CD
<deselby9> that is
<DaSkreech> deselby9: Yes intel took the AMD extensions
<VousDeux> I'm not familiar with strigi, but I see a lot of complaints about it, so I just went ahead and removed it
<deselby9> DaSkreech ... thanks ... do you recommend 64 bit ... any problems with it ... eg do the codecs work ?
<VousDeux> or at least I thought I did, but there it is
<DaSkreech> codecs yeah Java and flash not so great
<DaSkreech> !flash64 | deselby9
<ubotu> deselby9: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: Check how much CPU it's using up
<VousDeux> looks like cli dist-upgrade completed no problem
<deselby9> DaSkreech ... oh ok ... in your opinion ... should I stick 32 bit version for a while or go for 64 bit
<DaSkreech> deselby9: Which ever you like.
<deselby9> ok .. thanks
<DaSkreech> deselby9: 3 things don't work so hot.
<DaSkreech> If that's enough to turn you off then ... ok that's cool with me :)
<VousDeux> DaSkreech: do you mean strigi cpu consumption?
<deselby9> DaSkreech ... so java does not work ?
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: yes
<DaSkreech> deselby9: Look at the link I just showed you
<deselby9> DaSkreech ... I have to use eclipse quite a lot ... thats java
<intelikey> !info strigi
<ubotu> Package strigi does not exist in gutsy
<surgy> ok at this stage of dev. whats the difference in downloading the beta and waiting for the actual release? i mean how much of a difference can there possibly be in this short amount of time?
<DaSkreech> !info strigidaemon
<ubotu> Package strigidaemon does not exist in gutsy
<deselby9> DaSkreech ... umm ... maybe 32 bit for now
<VousDeux> DaSkreech: it does seem to be popping up near the top fairly frequently...that must be why so many complaints
<DaSkreech> surgy: The release is out :-P
<elliott__> Any particular reason why adept manager has the "version upgrade" icon available even though I just made a fresh gutsy install?
<intelikey> surgy stick with the beta
<surgy> DaSkreech: what??????????????????? are you kidding? i thought it was slated for 25-oct ?
<RytmenPinnen> elliott__, know bug
<DaSkreech> elliott__: Bug. Sorry about that
<RytmenPinnen> known
<elliott__> ok
<elliott__> just checking
<hyphenex> What version do I need?  I want KDE4
<DaSkreech> surgy: Read the topic
<elliott__> it's not a big deal
<DaSkreech> !kde4 | hyphenex
<ubotu> hyphenex: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<RytmenPinnen> nothing to worry about
<surgy> have we encountered any problems?
<intelikey> surgy several
<hyphenex> so if I wanted KDE4, then I can just download Kubuntu 7.10.  but do I get the alternate ISO image, or the desktop ISO image?
<DaSkreech> surgy: It's a major upgrade Want to take a guess? :-)
<DaSkreech> hyphenex: You do know KDE4 is not out right ?
<intelikey> most common is the updater, second seems to be a frame buffering issue.  then verious breaks and bugs.
<hyphenex> yep, but the betas are out :)
<VousDeux> okay, checking for clean boot again
<posingaspopular> has anyone ever seen the error "kernel.maps-protect" is an unknown key, when they try to boot
<dromer> good morning :)
<surgy> DaSkreech: so ummm very unstable and falling apart allready?
 * dromer has a different boot-problem since the upgrade ..
<intelikey> posingaspopular using grub ?
<xevious> well
<xevious> this is me in kde4
<dromer> somehow my /home and other partition are 'busy' and can't be mounted .. so I'm stuck in tty's with no history :/
<intelikey> posingaspopular that looks more like something you'd get out of lilo booting.
<DaSkreech> surgy: no not even close
<DaSkreech> hyphenex: In that case it doesn't matter
<posingaspopular> yea..
<posingaspopular> strange, but it was the only error i had on boot
<posingaspopular> oh well
<surgy> did the devs ever get around to working on the compatibility of 64 bit apps in kubuntu? i mean when i last tried kubuntu 64 it ran perfect but i had problems downloading and installing certain things like drivers and cedega and random other things becuase there wasnt a 64 bit version out yet. has this went away yet?
<DaSkreech> dromer: Can you mount the partition elsewhere?
<intelikey> dromer sudo -i  for a root shell then fix it.
<dromer> DaSkreech: the partitions are 'busy' so I'm unable to touch them it seems
<DaSkreech> surgy: Drivers?
<hyphenex> so what's the difference between alternate and desktop?
<dromer> intelikey: I should be able to mount them from the root-shell?
<RytmenPinnen> hahhahahaha, MY system is awesomly Fed up now this is what I got in the command line: Kaboom!!!!! whooops command-not-found has crashed
<intelikey> dromer should.
<DaSkreech> hyphenex: one is a live Cd one has LVM
<VousDeux> I think everything is okay (or at least the stuff that does work)
<hyphenex> DaSkreech: I don't follow
<hyphenex> what's a LVM?
<intelikey> dromer you may need to modprobe support for them
<DaSkreech> hyphenex: One is a live cd one is a text install
<dromer> intelikey: nope, I get something like: mount: /dev/hda5 is already mounted or /home busy
<hyphenex> ahh, but if I install them, they kind of do the same thing, right?
<hyphenex> is the desktop the live CD?
<dromer> intelikey: ok, just modprobe /dev/hda5 or something?
<intelikey> dromer exact error please
<DaSkreech> hyphenex: yes
<VousDeux> would anyone here know anything I might do to get the power manager to stop freakin' out and flopping back and forth saying my power has been plugged/unplugged?
<dromer> intelikey: 'mount: /dev/hda5 is already mounted or /home busy'
<intelikey> dromer umount /dev/*
<intelikey> then try it.
<dromer> intelikey: but I'm not sure which one is my /home .. I'm just trying sometnhing .. I can't check the filesize of either /dev/hda* with df
<VousDeux> sometimes it will work okay for hours, but when it starts freakin' out, I have to kill the applet, and then I can't adjust the brightness
<dromer> intelikey: same error
<intelikey> dromer cat /proc/partitions     will display info on the avalable partitions
<elliott__> how about suspending and hibernating? Known bugs?
<surgy> DaSkreech: well not so much drivers as drivers like oss working with my 32 bit emulators like snesx9x
<dromer> intelikey: ok thnx, hda5 is my home then
<elliott__> or is it just my computer?
<dromer> intelikey: but it's not umounted I guess, I still get the same error
<intelikey> dromer ok try this.     mount /dev/hda5 /home -o remount,rw
<VousDeux> or perhaps someone knows why sometimes the wlan will drop it's IP and will not reattach to the strong signal of my wireless network until I reboot?
<intelikey> no error means no error.
<dromer> intelikey: hmm, have to specify a filesystem ..
<VousDeux> are those kernel issues?
<intelikey> dromer yeah.  module.     modprobe ide-disk
<intelikey> dromer yeah.  module.     modprobe ide-core
<intelikey> dromer yeah.  module.     modprobe ide-detect
<deselby9> how about KDE4 ... that work already ?
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: Nope one is the powermanager one is networkmanager
<VousDeux> I've submitted bug reports for both issues, but no response
<DaSkreech> deselby9: Nope Beta 3
<surgy> DaSkreech: will i run into anything like this now? i i go ahead with the 64 bit edition of kde?
<intelikey> dromer what fs type is that partition ?
<dromer> intelikey: FATAL: Module ide_detect not found.
<DaSkreech> surgy: Maybe :)
<VousDeux> is that Kubuntu support issue?
<dromer> intelikey: ext3, both of them
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: Yup
<intelikey> dromer ok try the mount command again
<VousDeux> whew
<dromer> intelikey: nope, still need o specify the fs
<surgy> DaSkreech: in your opinion should i wait to get the latest kubuntu?
<intelikey> modprobe ext3
<DaSkreech> surgy: Yeah
<VousDeux> so maybe I can expect a response to my bug reports someday?
<surgy> rhow long?
<surgy> DaSkreech: next weekend?
<dromer> intelikey: no error on the modprobe, but same on the mount
<DaSkreech> surgy: Not for quality issues so much but the servers are still under stress
<DaSkreech> surgy: Good plan
<DaSkreech> VousDeux:
<DaSkreech> if you follow them up yeah
<VousDeux> I submitted all of the stuff as requested by the KernelTeamBugPolicies
<VousDeux> follow them up?
<VousDeux> I gave as much detail as I knew how...if nobody asks any questions I'm not sure how to follow up
<intelikey> dromer lets see if i can cludge this into a script.       for Q in /dev/hd* ;do mount $Q /home ;done
<flaccid> check back not follow up :)
<intelikey> there will be lots of errors.   ignore them.    ls /home.
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: If you find more info then append it to the same bug
<dromer> intelikey: ok, lemme switch to another tty and do this ;)
<B-Minus> hello
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: developers pay more attention to bugs that have a person behind it who wants to see it fixed
<B-Minus> is the bug fixed yet -> version upgrade but there is no upgrade ?
<VousDeux> I do check back, and I subscribed to the bug report I get an e-mail for every 'me too' post that gets added on
<DaSkreech> and what flaccid said :)
<intelikey> dromer  alt+right arrow      heh or alt+f[1-6]
<DaSkreech> B-Minus: no you'll see adept updated when it's patched
<flaccid> dang
 * flaccid waits for his adsl2+ modem
<B-Minus> ok tn x
<intelikey> has to be the left alt key. if you have two.
<lovre> hi all
<VousDeux> some of them have said the status is critical for months...what else do I need to do?
<dromer> intelikey: ok wth .. I get an error reading: according to mtab, /dev/hda2 (the root dir!!) is already mounted on /home
<dromer> ls /home confirms this
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: Is the bug assigned to someone?
<VousDeux> some say the status is confirmed, but nothing has changed for several months
<intelikey> dromer ok      mount
<dromer> weird stuff
<intelikey> see if it lists anything on /home.
<VousDeux> some of them are assigned, but no action that I can tell
<flaccid> dang
<dromer> intelikey: it lists / in /home now
<dromer> intelikey: and hda5 and hda6 are still considered busy
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: try and see if you can make contact with the person or team. Something drastic may have come up IRL which drops the priority of the bug
<flaccid> lazy unmount them? umount -l /dev/hda5
 * intelikey thinks......
<VousDeux> okay
<intelikey> flaccid they aren't mounted.
<VousDeux> I have seen some that the status has said critical since edgy, but the problem still seems to persist
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: Thanks for being a great user :)
<intelikey> dromer  ps aux | grep hda
<VousDeux> I'm trying to be helpful, but I do get frustrated sometimes...sorry
<lovre> how do i configure the colors of all the lists in my kde? they are all black and grey, i cant see letters
<dromer> intelikey: nothing except my root-shell doing the command
<Assid> crazy
<Assid> it doesnt wanna work
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: I know but they are putting in free time to help. It's nice you can do that as well
<tuco_> Hello all. I can't update through adept manager, and it seems like my repositories are wrong. Thanks
<tuco_> I am in Gutsy by the way
<posingaspopular> tuco_: can i see your sources.list
<intelikey> dromer hmmm      e2fsck /dev/hda6
<Assid> i cant seem to get the bluetooth gprs to connect
<DaSkreech> !final | tuco_
<tuco_> Where can I post them to you Posing?
<ubotu> tuco_: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<posingaspopular> !paste
<DaSkreech> tuco_: or do you mean you have no repos ?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<VousDeux> I wish I had more time, but between family, work, college, and my own hobbies it's hard to squeeze in much else
<dromer> intelikey: device or resource busy
<intelikey> i'm starting to think mdadm
<intelikey> you didn't raid them by accident did you
<tuco_> here Posing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41289/
<dromer> intelikey: 'Filesystem mounted or opened exclusively by another program?'
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: Bug reports are a good start. Making a good bug report helps matters since devs can't have all the hardware to test all scenarios
<dromer> intelikey: I didn't raid anything, just upgraded and rebooted
<intelikey> dromer ok.   i sujest booting a live CD and checking the filesystems on your hd
<VousDeux> DaSkreech: I think I have made good bug reports...are there examples or other guidelines besides the KernelTeamBugPolicies?
<posingaspopular> 0.o that looks like a mess
<dromer> intelikey: hmm, I think I have one of those ... is an old knoppix good enough?; )
<posingaspopular> Jucato: how does apt verify repos?
<intelikey> dromer yes
<VousDeux> I've spent hours digging through logs trying to gather good information with as much detail as possible
<shark> hello everybody
<Jucato> posingaspopular: md5sum?
<posingaspopular> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaSkreech> VousDeux: I haven't seen yours but if you followed the guidelines you have done what you could
<tuco_> I haven't changed anything to it after installing Gutsy from scratch
<intelikey> dromer infact that better than an install cd of the same version that's borked
<posingaspopular> Jucato: look at tuco's pastebin
<DaSkreech> tuco_:
<tuco_> Yes
<dromer> intelikey: ok, brb :) (don't have a 7.10 install-cd btw)
<DaSkreech> What happens when you try to update ?
<tuco_> it blocks at 26%
<tuco_> or sometimes adept crashes
<shark> uhm I have a question. How Can I access my NTFS partition from $Storage media$ cause it says>"hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" ????
<VousDeux> I still have some old Knoppix kiosk machines in our cafeteria's that I customized about 4 or 5 years ago
<lovre> look at this: http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc86/kDevious/snapshot10.png
<flaccid> so many people have that problem. gutys seems to suck :(
<DaSkreech> Well it's 2:30
<lovre> how do i change the list colors?
<tuco_> I have upgraded from feisty but things didn't go well after it finished, then I decided to reinstall from scratch
<DaSkreech> Time to hit bed before my Russian friends wake up
<shark> so nobody? :S
<DaSkreech> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<posingaspopular> DaSkreech: are you in the central time zone, or the other side of the world
<DaSkreech> Other side :)
<DaSkreech> No EST
<tuco_> So what is the problem with my source list Posing?
<DaSkreech> gutsy-proposed?
<shark> ok it works. I made a directory: "sudo mkdir /mnt/win" then "sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/win -o force,locale=en_EN.UTF-8"... But thanks :)
<posingaspopular> tuco_: i have no idea. im hoping Jucato knows becuase ive never seen this
<Jucato> tuco_: what seems to be the problem
<Assid> konversation has a bug
<tuco_> I can't update through adept or sudo
<Assid> whose doing these tests?
<tuco_> it get stucks at 26% and here is the link to my sources Jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41289/
<intelikey> Assid what tests :)
<Assid> hhehe
<yodaz> why there is no mp3 encoding support with vlc ?
<Assid> okay that but aint there
<Jucato> tuco_: looking at it... can you specify which repo it's stuck with?
<Assid> what about this stupid ass bluetooth modem issue
<Assid> it aint working
<tuco_> What do you mean Jucato?
<charlie5> redshadowhero: just a quick followup -> after completing ugrade, all seems working ok so far, despite the hiccups ... had to reinstall nvidia driver manually, but that is ok :)
<Jucato> tuco_: um wait... it get stucks where? what were you trying to do?
<waylandbill> tuco_: uncomment the lines that it said it commented. Either your connection was not good during the install or the repo server had trouble at that time.
<tuco_> load adept, fletch update butthe bar at the bottom stays at 26%
<dromer> intelikey: ok, I'm back :)
<intelikey> dromer that was fast
<dromer> intelikey: so, what do I do now from the live-cd?
<Jucato> waylandbill: can you take over? pretty please? :)
<intelikey> yes
<redshadowhero> charlie5: well, I'm about to restart. I'll see where that gets me...
<intelikey> dromer cat /proc/partitions       and don't freek out when they are all "sda"  knoppix uses scsi emulation.
<dromer> hehe
<intelikey> dromer e2fsck them
<waylandbill> tuco_: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list         then.... remove the # from the lines under each "Line commented" line.
<dromer> intelikey: no their all hda
<hangthedj> wow, checking out the ubuntu forums and kubuntu forums, there seems to be alot going on
<intelikey> you said old !
<tuco_> OK Jucato
<tuco_> let me try
<Jucato> tuco_: waylandbill will take over for me. half-busy
<dromer> intelikey: hmm, /dev/hda5 is clean, hda6 is being checked for being mounted 22 times
<waylandbill> Jucato: you might get the credit for it anyway. ;-)
<intelikey> you can use  -f  to force a check if you want.
<Jucato> tuco_: don't forget, it's waylandbill and posingaspopular who helped you :D
<Jucato> !helpersnack | waylandbill
<ubotu> waylandbill: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<dromer> hahaha
<waylandbill> mmm.. tasty
<posingaspopular> hahaha is that new
<posingaspopular> amarok wont run. it does that icon half invisible spinny thing and then disappears
<intelikey> !opsnack | Jucato
<ubotu> Jucato: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<VousDeux> I am trying to put together a business plan where I will market laptop computers with Linux to small businesses, I am trying to learn how to go about getting quality support for the various driver concerns that will be associated with such an endeavour. I would not be opposed to sharing the proceeds from such a business if it would help promote the market as a whole.
<lovre> can any1 help me? i have tried everything i can think of,
<hangthedj> posingaspopular, thats happened to me before on gutsy-beta, i had to killall amarok-app then start again.
<flaccid> VousDeux, buy Dell, mission done.
<posingaspopular> VousDeux: there is a guy i know who does ubuntu migration and stuff like that. he knows his drivers
<VousDeux> yuck
<posingaspopular> google anthony sosa and email him (mention my name) and he should respond
<flaccid> or you can stuff around and do what dell have already done and try to support your own set of hardware, your choice...
<VousDeux> I want to market quality laptops...not the cheapest junk I can get my hands on
<tuco_> still stuck at 24% guys!
<tuco_> Can somebody give me a list that works for UK?
<VousDeux> posingaspopular: mention your nick?
<dromer> intelikey: hmm, seems to be stuck after 'Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes'  .. though the cpu seems to be working alot ..
<posingaspopular> VousDeux: eddie martinez from the chicago-ubuntu loco
<VousDeux> cool, thanks!
<posingaspopular> ask him how we handles drivers and freenx and all sorts of other stuff that is too tech for me
<intelikey> dromer give it time.   it takes a while to check a billion gigabites
<dromer> intelikey: haha, ok .. I'll awit some more ;) (I'm not used to the fsck done from a live-cd .. prolly supposed to take longer that way too huh ..)
<flaccid-> hmm dlinks are crap routers...
<intelikey> no just that a forced check takes more than just replaying the journal
<VousDeux> posingaspopular: got it...thanks again!
<tuco_> Jucato?
<intelikey> i should be fixing the network interlace that i busted...
<dromer> intelikey: it's checking hda6 now .. not being forced into it
<dromer> intelikey: oh wait, it is being forced, just not with the -f flag ;)
<tuco_> Someone who a working source list more than welcome :-)
<intelikey> <dromer> intelikey: hmm, /dev/hda5 is clean, hda6 is being checked for being mounted 22 times <<  fs forces full check.
<tuco_> with a working source sorry
<dromer> intelikey: yes I get it :)
<flaccid> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<intelikey> sorry i was scrolled up.
<dromer> takes really really long though ...
<dromer> intelikey: weird that hda5 is considered clean ..
<tuco_> I can't get it work flaccid
<intelikey> yeah you will need to mount each of them and see what is where,   it sounds to me like one of three things happening,   1, and the most likely, mdadm (raid)   2, as about as likely, kernel is garbage. (copy error, maybe. durring install)  3, least likely upstart was doing a fsck on them but the process wasn't listed in the process table, so that about precludes that.
<tuco_> can somebody copy and paste a working list?
<flaccid> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<tuco_> I can't create a working source list from that link you sent
<dromer> intelikey: hm, e2fsck on hda6 still not showing progress .. I'm taking a shower :P
<dromer> bbl
<tuco_> and been having problems with adept
<intelikey> or 4 possably the obvious problem. hardware failure  (cpu over heat) or (hd went south)
<intelikey> no offence to the aussies
<level1_> hi, I've had gutsy since beta 2 I think and been upgrading regularly.  Adept wanted to run an update manager to update to gutsy, even though I already have gutsy, whats the deal?
<intelikey> or (ram chip "went south" even)
<flaccid> hey i'm australian
<flaccid> lol
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> good'on'ya then
<flaccid> my server is on the way to my house now, yay...
<flaccid> no worries mate
<tuco_> OK guess I will just reinstall feisty and stick with it. Cheers though.
 * intelikey wonders about the origen of that expression.... (went south)
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> gutsy stability, where the bloody hell are ya
<intelikey> lol
<flaccid> :p
<intelikey> it  "went south"  did it ?
<Cugel> I can't load the 'display & monitor' module. Annoys me. Known problem, no solution.
<tuco_> Please someone...a decent source list for Gutsy!?
<ndrea> hm,... i actually wanted to reinstall gutsy over feisty but I get a list of errors of this kind http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41292/
<ndrea> what could be the problem?
<intelikey> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed 's/dapper/gutsy/g' | pastebin
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/40497 << results
<flaccid> source-o-matic doesn't work?
<intelikey> tuco_ that was for you     ^
<tuco_> It doesn't for me
<tuco_> Hold on Intel
<intelikey> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/40497 << results
<tuco_> what do I type please?
<intelikey> that  ^ in your browser
<tuco_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41293/
 * intelikey wonders where that "went south"....
<tuco_> Sorry I am confused Intel. You wanted my source list right?
<intelikey> no you wanted mine
<intelikey> ;/
<tuco_> Yes...
<flaccid> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<tuco_> is there only 4 lines Intel?
<intelikey> flaccid i'm thinking so too
<intelikey> tuco_ yes
<flaccid> if you can paste from source-o-matic, you probably can't paste from anywhere
<harmental> could anyone point towards a gutsy RC to gutsy official problems related page?
<intelikey> can/can't
<tuco_> This is going nowhere. I have never seen only 4 lines in the source list or I am missing something?
<posingaspopular> wow im getting really sick of gutsy crashing on me all the time
<intelikey> tuco_ when you get tired of whining about it,   try it.
<VousDeux> whoa, and I thought I had problems...at least it doesn't crash for me too
<VousDeux> posingaspopular: any exit errors to report?
<tuco_> I am not Whining at all. I have your 4 lines in a blank source page and it does nothing sorry.
<flaccid> what is nothing?
<flaccid> please explain
<flaccid> describe what you do, and what happens
<posingaspopular> VousDeux: no, basically X went crazy and i had to reboot. happened when i killed amarok
<VousDeux> posingaspopular: is it always a similar scenario?
<posingaspopular> yea it's always some sort of DM going crazy isue and then a shutfown
<tuco_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41293/ that is my source list right. Basically I can't fletch updates in adept.
<harmental> hey guys...
<harmental> I've sucessfully upgragrinng through the alpha cycle of gutsy.  I upgraded to kubuntu 7.10 offical a few days ago. When I now try to "get updates" in adept, I see the "versionupgrade" button. When I enter it, it fails after I press ok for the packages not anymore supported. It says no need to upgrade and it cancels and change back.
<VousDeux> posingaspopular: are you using stuff like compiz?
<harmental> any ideas?
<posingaspopular> nope. nothinglike that.
<flaccid> tuco_, what does the command return.. you still have not cited anything
<intelikey> flaccid it's all commented out.
<intelikey> all but his cdrom
<flaccid> is it
<tuco_> The bar says : waiting for headers 66%
<intelikey> yesd
<flaccid> true
<flaccid> thus the suggestion for source-o-matic or uncomment it out. sorry im on bad connection atm
<VousDeux> posingaspopular: can you describe 'going crazy'?
<tuco_> and it stays there indefinitely
<rohan> hi .. i'm running gutsy. unlike feisty, i don't get an OSD when i use the volume keys on my laptop to control the volume
<flaccid> tuco_, use source-o-matic and replace the sources.list then update
<Minnozz> Hi, is it a known bug that Adept gives a message that a new distribution is available, and after that gives the message that no updates are available? I'm running Ubuntu Gutsy with kubuntu-desktop
<flaccid> i belive so Minnozz
<VousDeux> Minnozz: yes, known
<Minnozz> ok =)
<tuco_> When I press create sources list it doesn't do anything Flaccid!
<posingaspopular> i was running amarok. it played on song. stopped for 5 minutes. wouldn't come out of the task bar. i tried to kill it with the konsole. it died, and then pidgin froze i tried to katapult to pidgin and the background behind the katapult icon turned into a pidgin IM. moved to a new desktop, and then the katapult from the old dekstop showed up on the new one. and then everythign froze and i had to reboot
<posingaspopular> fun
<flaccid> ok tuco_ at least i know the problem now. which browser is this in ?
<tuco_> Have tried numerous times.
<VousDeux> Minnozz: those types of gremlins usually go away within a day
<tuco_> Konqueror
<Delphinus> hadaratou
<flaccid> tuco_, if i pastebin you a recommended sources.list can you replace your sources.list with it?
<tuco_> yes
<RytmenPinnen> I'm trying to update from a cd but it doesnt start when I insert the cd
<flaccid> tuco_, country you are in atm?
<tuco_> UK
<flaccid> i386 i assume
<VousDeux> posingaspopular: it sounds like the graphics resources are having issues...hmmm
<tuco_> Yes Flaccid
<posingaspopular> VousDeux: my hd has been slowly dying as well
<VousDeux> posingaspopular: what have you tried?
<posingaspopular> that's a 'knownbug'
<intelikey> tuco_ here i even cleaned yours up.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/40499
<RytmenPinnen> I'm trying to update from a cd but it doesnt start when I insert the cd, I might add that my system is quite screwed up after various attempts at updating online
<dromer> intelikey: ok, it's done .. what shall I try now?
<posingaspopular> i have like 3 paritions. theyve slowly all been giving me kernel panics
<intelikey> dromer mount them and see if what you expect to be there is there.
<VousDeux> ahhh...so you could have some corruption related to disk i/o maybe?
<dromer> oh btw, whan you mentioned about mdadm sounds familiar somehow, I didn't know hat it was but it (mdadm) had some problems during the upgrade
<flaccid> tuco_, please use this one: http://pastebin.ca/743256 . do a sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade once replaced
<intelikey> posingaspopular gutsy ?
<posingaspopular> intelikey: gutsy, feisty, feisty-1
<dromer> intelikey: I've never setup a raid-system though, so I don't know what mdadm is doing ..
<VousDeux> RytmenPinnen: is your bios configured to boot from cd?
<RytmenPinnen> no but I can change it
<dromer> intelikey: I mount the partitoins somewhere within knoppix?
<intelikey> dromer yes
<RytmenPinnen> but I fear my system wont boot at all if I restart :P
<VousDeux> posingaspopular: does it work okay if you run from live cd for awhile?
<Ayabara> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<tuco_> TRying now Flaccid
<posingaspopular> nope. my computer wont even load the live cd
<RytmenPinnen> w8 a minute, I'm gonna try some commands I just found
<flaccid> ok
<posingaspopular> which, you know, might mean its not the HD actually
<VousDeux> RytmenPinnen: well, if that's the case, you're going to have to face the music eventually
<dromer> intelikey: ok, all seems right from within knoppix ..
<intelikey> posingaspopular any live CD or just the one ?
<VousDeux> I've gotta go shave...this evening shadow is bugging the devil out of me
<posingaspopular> any ubuntu live cd
<posingaspopular> and i only have ubuntu
<posingaspopular> great katapult just froze
<tuco_> I get that:
<tuco_> #deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)]/ gutsy main restricted
<intelikey> dromer ok.  but that's both good and bad.    good that your data is intact,  bad that your new system is "worthless"
<tuco_>  
<tuco_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<tuco_> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted universe multiverse
<dromer> intelikey: shall I reboot and see what happens?
<tuco_>  
<tuco_> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<tuco_> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<tuco_>  
<dromer> !pastebin | tuco
<ubotu> tuco: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tuco_> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<flaccid> !pastebin > tuco_
<tuco_> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<tuco_>  
<intelikey> dromer you can.   but dimes to doughnuts   it's a no show
<tuco_> #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<tuco_> # deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<tuco_>  
<tuco_> #deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<tuco_> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<tuco_> Ooooooops sorry!
<intelikey> dromer my money is on the kernel being bad.
<dromer> intelikey: hmmm, what could I do about it from here?
<tuco_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41294/
<dromer> intelikey: can't I chroot into it and install a new kernel or something?
<flaccid> tuco_, are you going to do what i suggested or what?
<tuco_> I get that: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<flaccid> !adeptfix | tuco_
<ubotu> tuco_: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tuco_> I copied and pasted as you said!
<intelikey> dromer if you had a "good" linux-image-generic.deb package you could    chroot /<mounted_hd_root> dpkg -i *.deb    thus installing a kernel to boot into.
<flaccid> tuco_, you were meant to replace your /etc/apt/sources.list with the text of the pastebin, then run that command.
<flaccid> what you did is not what i said unfortunately
<tuco_> This is what I did! I mean I may be a beginner but not a dumbo!
<dromer> intelikey: hmmm, atm I just have my borked upgrade and this knoppix-cd ;)
<intelikey> dromer fast inet ?
<intelikey> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<flaccid> tuco_, you go to the pastebin i linked you. you copy the text. you do an alt+f2 and run kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list and then you do ctrl+a and then you paste the text from pastebin, save, then run the upgrade command i advised
<dromer> intelikey: yes, surfnet.nl :) (should be 100/100
<intelikey> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<tuco_> This is what I did Flaccid! Three times now and I am stuck at 0% now!
<dromer> intelikey: ok, I have space on hda6, so I can download it to there
<tuco_> Again and again.
<ndrea> How do you read Iso files as if it were from a cd?
<dromer> ndrea: you mount them
<dromer> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ndrea> thanks
<dromer> eh, n/m
<intelikey> dromer has to be accessable from within the chroot   i.e. if that's not the root fs mount the root fs and then mount that within it.
<harmental> I've sucessfully upgraded through the whole alpha cycle of gutsy.  I finally upgraded to gutsy offical a few days ago. When I now try to "get updates" in adept, I see the "versionupgrade" button. When I enter it, it fails after I press ok for the packages not anymore supported. It says no need to upgrade and it cancels and change back.
<RytmenPinnen> If I reboot and boot from the live cd and update that way do I have format my hdd or can I repair my system that way instead?
<tuco_> OK I am just going back to Feisty for now. Will upgrade eventually in 6 months time. Thanks for the effort mate.
<VousDeux> RytmenPinnen: that depends on how you have partitioned it
<RytmenPinnen> only one partition
<RytmenPinnen> am I screwed? :P
<VousDeux> RytmenPinnen: I don't believe there is a simple repair function, but I could be mistaken
<flaccid> sometimes i wonder why i waste my time
<flaccid> oh shit its linux....
<RytmenPinnen> what about the fiesty disk? I have thatone too
<dromer> intelikey: oh ok .. well .. how do I go about this then? I mount the borked OS then chroot into it and download te right kernel?
<intelikey> RytmenPinnen officially,  no.   techencally yes you can.  but it may not be easy
<RytmenPinnen> aha
<tuco_> You didn't. I didn't have issues at all With Feisty, since I have upgraded to Gutsy things have been worse than ever before I make a choice to go back to something that works for me Ok. No big deal!
<tuco_> Anyway thanks for your help.
<intelikey> dromer something like this.     mount /dev/hda5 /mnt ;mount /dev/hda6 /mnt /home     then dl it to  /mnt/home    and    chroot /mnt dpkg -i /home/*.deb
<VousDeux> hmmm...I've heard several people make the comparison to Feisty...maybe I don't have any of those problems because I never had Feisty in the first place.
<intelikey> and yes that's verbatum except the gui parts.
<dromer> intelikey: the borked OS in /dev/hda2 I think
<dromer> is*
<VousDeux> sounds like there is still much to be said for a clean install
<intelikey> then  s/hda5/hda2/g
<VousDeux> I think the only OS I have ever seen be able to upgrade without issues is MPE
<Hamra> sorry, what is MPE?
<intelikey> dromer ooops   /dev/hda6 /mnt /home <<< should be >>>> /dev/hda6 /mnt/home
<intelikey> this keyboard is getting tired of me.
<dromer> intelikey: ok, but /dev/hda5 is my old /home ;)
<VousDeux> it's a unix-based os that runs on proprietary systems
<Hamra> ok
 * intelikey </shrugs>
<dromer> intelikey: making some extra space on /dev/hda5 .. only had <1gb left
<dromer> ok, time for the mounting ..
<intelikey> but the kernel is only about a 70m dl
<intelikey> and i still consider that bloated.
<dromer> intelikey: haha ok, wel, anyway, shouldn't I better mount the root to something like /mnt/root ? because there's all kinds of stuff in /mnt/ already .. I suppose it doesn't really matter ..
<VousDeux> http://docs.hp.com/en/mpeixall.html
<intelikey> all kinds of stuff in /mnt ???   something mounted already ?
<rand_acs> anyone else having issues with kmail?
<intelikey> ah kmail   that's refreshing.  it's not adept kernel or amarok related for a change
<rand_acs> lol
<dromer> intelikey: auto  cdrom  floppy  hda1  hda2  hda5  hda6  << these where pre-made, I moented hda5 and hda6 to these folders later .. I now added a root/ and mounted hda2 to it .. and I mounted hda5 in this root/home/
<VousDeux> *chuckle*
<dromer> intelikey: ok, now to find the kernel ...
<riky> ciao atutti
<intelikey> dromer it's called    linux-image***
<intelikey>    http://packages.ubuntu.com
<dromer> yes I'm searching right now :)
<rubikcube> hi, is the "Find best Server" button in adept (repository settings menu) of any use yet?  So far it just freezes the program but that could be due to the current heavy load on all the mirrors as well, maybe.
<rand_acs> oh and my system try is acting up too, amarok's icon doens't show up, kmplayer's one(and most of the others) randomly appear all over the screen... note I've got compiz running
<dromer> linux-image-2.6.22-14-386  << this one I guess ..
<intelikey> dromer should work
<intelikey> dromer you didn't install k8 did you ?  (64 bit)
<VousDeux> not if it says 386 on the end
<dromer> afaik not no, no I'm sure it's the 386 version
<riky> hi some body can help me? my adept in kubuntu open but tell me who there is andar istance open but i don't open nathing tankyou sorry for my bed english
<jussi01> could someone tell me where to put a script so it starts every time the pc starts?
<intelikey> just wondering if there was going to be problems...  k
<intelikey> jussi01 boot time or user login ?
<VousDeux> riky: I think you need to go to console and type 'dpkg --configure -a'
<jussi01> intelikey: user login
<intelikey> jussi01 ~/.kde/Autostart/
<jussi01> intelikey: its a script to start my bot...
<intelikey> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<riky> now i try tankyou VousDeux
<rand_acs> eek, ok kmail doesn't crash, it's spawns child processes like mad :s
<jussi01> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> yw
<VousDeux> riky: don't forget sudo..like I did
<riky> yes tankyou
<VousDeux> riky: it should be 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<RytmenPinnen> K I think im gonna do an attempt at repairing now, wish me luck
<VousDeux> RytmenPinnen: gl
<dromer> intelikey: chrooted now and trying the install ..
<intelikey> i had four networks all interlaced, and working togather, and just about then, it all "went south" on me...
<intelikey> now i can only ping any one form the ones dirrectly connected to it.   nothing throught gateways....
<VousDeux> interlaced networks?
<kaminix> I can't add my torrents to groups in KTorrent. :(
<nilom> ciaoooooooooo a tuttttttttttttttttiiiiiiiiii
<intelikey> yeah   net1--boxA--net2--boxB--net3--boxC.....
<dromer> intelikey: ok -> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<dromer> try reboot ?
<intelikey> dromer yes.
<dromer> ok .. bbl ;)
<VousDeux> intelikey: what are you using for router?
<intelikey> linux
<VousDeux> with four nics? or multi-homed?
<intelikey> with 15 nics
<intelikey> av 3 per box
<VousDeux> why not just one router in the middle?
<intelikey> with different networks ?    i could i guess.
<intelikey> you buying ?
<intelikey> :)
<riky> VousDeux tankyou very match you seve me!Now work tankyou!!!!!
<posingaspopular> VousDeux: comp going down....
<posingaspopular> dekstop background is gone
<VousDeux> sure, just put multiple nicks in the router box, and then use that one point as the gateway
<VousDeux> riky: np
<posingaspopular> there goes the taskbar.... altf2 is going to be the killer
<posingaspopular> how do i restart x?
<lovre> i remember i mounted an iso file a few days ago, but i cant remember where i mounted it. Can i somehow list all mounted files or something like that?
<VousDeux> ctrl+bkspace
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<VousDeux> oops...ctrl+alt+bkspace
<posingaspopular> nope... nothing
<posingaspopular> i see konversation, pidgni
<intelikey> lovre cat /proc/mounts
<posingaspopular> and everyhting else is black
<intelikey> lovre   mount
<dromer> intelikey: :( back in tty :(
<VousDeux> lovre: just type mount
<intelikey> dromer ok.  sudo apt-get remove --purge mdadm      and try it.
<rand_acs> posingaspopular: ctrl+alt+backspace?
<posingaspopular> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<posingaspopular> nope that didnt work
<lovre> if i mount something than restart my computer, will it still be mounted?
<VousDeux> posingaspopular: oh, you mean start gui from tty...I don't know that one, but I think you were close
<rand_acs> lovre: no
<lovre> ok, thank you
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<rand_acs> you have to put it in the /etc.fstab file
<intelikey> posingaspopular ^
<posingaspopular> right but how do i get to /etc.fstab
<posingaspopular> kon
<dromer> intelikey: hmm, I see now that there are 25 packages that need upgrading .. I didn't have that before (tried to update/upgrade but there was nothing then)
<posingaspopular> i cant get to any konsole
<dromer> intelikey: weird, running the upgrades first ..
<dromer> then I'll try reboot ..
<intelikey> dromer normal        i don't like it, but it's normal.     i've seen apt have to install things so it could remove them....
<VousDeux> posingaspopular: can you get to a tty by typing ctrl+alt+f2 for example
<dromer> intelikey: it first removen mdadm, now runnig the upgrades after that
<cptnspoon> Hey all, a little help if anyone can!
<dromer> intelikey: it's small stuff like gnome-screensaver (still have a shitload of gnome-packages.. I started this system with Ubuntu Dapper ;) )
<Hamra> im not that smart with the console, is there a way to let "rm" answer "y" automatically to all questions, it is going to ask me about every write-protected file im deleting, and these are hundreds!
<intelikey> dromer i'm just about out of time here.   i sure hope that does it for you.....
<dromer> ey, small and general question: why isn't there a Kubuntu Studio ?
<intelikey> Hamra  -g
<dromer> intelikey: ok, hopefully this'll work out yes .. :(
<VousDeux> Hamra: rm -rf
<intelikey> err  -f
<cptnspoon> I've just upgraded to Gutsy, had a heap of packages with errors in them however I've finally got things working BUT the NVidia drivers won't seem to work?
<Hamra> thnks
<intelikey> VousDeux no !   he didn't ask for recursive
<VousDeux> okay
<cptnspoon> Would anyone be able to give me a hand getting my video card to work? I've tried a few methods already including using Envy
<miir> hello
<intelikey> doing that un-intentionally can hose a system VousDeux
<VousDeux> okay
<RytmenPinnen> helo again, Im on the live cd now
 * dromer reboot again ..
<miir> I'm having trouble connecting trhough wlan =/ it worked perfectly under ubuntu gutsy , yesterday. Using a broadcom adapter with the restricted drivers , bcm43fwcutter and so on ...
<RytmenPinnen> If I choose to install now do I have format my hdd_
<posingaspopular> weaksauce
<posingaspopular> ctrlaltf2 froze it compelty
<cptnspoon> Anyone want to give me a bit of help getting my nvidia card to work? It was working fine under Feisty
<miir> I can find and see my acesspoint , but when I try to connect it frezees at 28% ...
<miir> I've searched the forums , but found no answer
<miir> anyone ? =)
<VousDeux> yuck
<Lynoure> miir: guess: your access point does not offer dhcp
<charlie5> cptnspoon: i had to reinstall the driver from nvidia manually after upgrade
<miir> That's the thing ... it does ... and it worked under xp and ubuntu 7.10 , just hour ago , and my other laptop can access without any trouble
<miir> hours *
<voicu> are there really so few people playing atlantik?
<cptnspoon> charlie5: I thought that is what Envy would do for me, but even it seems to be broken. I guess I'll try the manual way again, I just remember last time it was a bit tricky.
<Lynoure> miir: What's the status text for 28%?
<voicu> aren't there some servers with a decent number of players?
<intelikey> dromer progress report ?
<dromer> :(
<Lynoure> voicu: I have never even heard of atlantik...
<charlie5> cptnspoon: i know how you feel ... i tried a lot of different ways to get it to work, but in the end doing it manually worked, so i stick with that now ... yell out if you run into any trouble :D
<dromer> I got the other 'error' I got last night again
<intelikey> wihch is ?
<intelikey> which
<VousDeux> miir: anything interesting in the syslog?
<cptnspoon> charlie5: cheers! I will!!
<RytmenPinnen> VousDeux: If I choose to install kubuntu from the live session now, Do I have to format my hdd then?
<dromer> a screen filled with: [########] (numbers that are climbing) device-mapper: table: 254:3 Linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<dromer> which just keeps going and going
<VousDeux> RytmenPinnen: I'm not sure, I think you do
<dromer> it's either that or I get the root-shell from which I can quit and get to tty
<miir> " Activating Wireless Network Connection" Digital World (eth1) 28% , Activation stage: Configurng device
<miir> that's all the information it gives
<miir> And then just gives me a "Connection Failure" box
<miir> how can I check the syslog ? =)
<RytmenPinnen> crapp, What about partitioning, does it automaticly make my home folder separate?
<VousDeux> RytmenPinnen: that's why I like to keep multiple partitions, because some partitions do not have to be formatted
<Minnozz> cat /var/log/syslog | less
<voicu> lynoure: i tried it now for the first time. it's a monopoly based game where you can with people online
<intelikey> yeah it's definitly mdadm/udev related then. dromer file a bug on that whether you do or don't get it fixed.    but i'm gonna have to 'WENT' whether i like it or dont
<dromer> I can't file anything atm .. I don't have a desktop ..
<dromer> :(
<RytmenPinnen> but couldnt I somehow be able to partiotion my old home folder now and install on the other one?
<dromer> later intelikey
<dromer> thnx for the help anyway :P
<intelikey> dromer sorry i couldn't "fix" it for you.    good luck with it.
<dromer> :'(
<adminn> can you guys do me a favor? im trying to find ubuntu open chat
<intelikey> someone else maybe can.
<RytmenPinnen> is the manual partitioning hard to do?
<adminn> rytmen im in ubuntu and it was sooo easy I have a dual boot pc
<VousDeux> RytmenPinnen: if you have free space, you could create a new partion and then copy your /home to it
<RytmenPinnen> ah, well, I dont have that :D
<adminn> you only need the swap 2gb and \=home should be 8 with no extra room
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, I guess my files are gonna have to go then, ohwell, nothing important there really
<VousDeux> RytmenPinnen: it's not hard, but it does take a little planning
<guillermo> hello
<VousDeux> RytmenPinnen: can you put any on cd? or a jump drive?
<RytmenPinnen> btw, VousDeux can I acces my hdd from the live session?
<VousDeux> RytmenPinnen: or a network share?
<RytmenPinnen> eventually yes
<posingaspopular> RytmenPinnen: yea i think so
<adminn> do you guys know the ubuntu open chat room?
<VousDeux> RytmenPinnen: yes, you can
<guillermo> adept keeps showing me the version upgrade button even when i am aldready using gusty
<posingaspopular> adminn: you mean #ubuntu ?
<RytmenPinnen> how, I cant seem to find it in dolpin
<adminn> polpular no
<adminn> I cant get in lol
<VousDeux> guillermo: that will go away...they know about it
<adminn> .. #ubuntu-open or close
<posingaspopular> ive never heard of this chan
<guillermo> VousDeux tres bien
<VousDeux> guillermo: welcome
<adminn> cus someone said #ubuntu is for tech help not general chat
<posingaspopular> adminn: ah you mean offtopic
<adminn> yes!! ty :D
<posingaspopular> #ubuntu-offtopic, #kubuntu-offtopic, #xubuntu-offtopic
<posingaspopular> etc
<guillermo> +R
<posingaspopular> adminn: sorry its 4am over here
<adminn> Popular at least you got me there ty lol :)
<posingaspopular> np
<VousDeux> I should have been asleep hours ago...it's after 5
<posingaspopular> i hang out in #ubuntu-offtopic a lot
<Hamra> posingaspopular: you must really like your linux system, what are you still doing awake at 4 am?
<RytmenPinnen> VousDeux: I found the HDD but it, in the bottom of dolpin it says hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999
<franx> hi there, i couldnt help noticing that on the kubuntu logon screen it shows all the users for the system in gutsy. how do i turn the showing of users on the left?
<posingaspopular> Hamra: trying to fix bugs. hw on 'free culture' by lawrence lessig. building a spot spot this afternoon-too excited to sleep
<fdoving> franx: how to turn it off?
<VousDeux> RytmenPinnen: you may have to do a sudo mount
<RytmenPinnen> k
<ubuntu> Noob question: How is the Compiz fusion enabled in Kubuntu (GUI method preferred)
<winchesterPAT> when will thumb drive / useb drive ubunti is gona come out ?
<Hamra> good luck with your work
<Hamra> does the online upgrade to gutsy support pausing?
<posingaspopular> Thanks Hamra
<VousDeux> ubuntu: you have to install the config manager software for compiz
<miir> I found something ^
<miir> main: error loading '/lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode5.fw' <--- a few rows of errors like that
<ubuntu> VousDeux: Advanced Desktop Effects Settings_
<miir> want all the error lines ?
<VousDeux> ubuntu: yeah, that
<ubuntu> VousDeux: yeah ive done that. It opens up empty
<VousDeux> but to start it I only know to type compiz --replace &
<posingaspopular> woah i just heard the most henous cat hiss of my life. scared me silly... erm i mean, kubuntu support, kubuntu support
<ubuntu> VousDeux: hm, thats not too cool...
<VousDeux> miir: you might be better off trying to search online for that error
<ubuntu> VousDeux: Damn, ubuntu should focus more on KDE and less on Gnome
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, Cant seem to find the system:/media folder in the terminal
<VousDeux> my Advanced Desktop Effects Settings if full of stuff....too much stuff if you asked me
<RytmenPinnen> sudo mount hda1 just gives me a "cant find system:/sdösjdglksdjglkdjfg/..........." error
<VousDeux> try sudo mount /dev/hda1
<RytmenPinnen> same thing :( mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<VousDeux> should be just /media, not system:/media
<VousDeux> err...perhaps the system: designation has something to do with the live cd
<nmjohnso> naon /etc/fstab and see ify ou can see the drive there
<nmjohnso> nano*
<franx> fdoving: i dont want people to see who are valid users in my system on the logon screen
<VousDeux> huh, that's weird...I've always just been able to click an icon that appeared on the desktop to access the local disk
<RytmenPinnen> there is something there, but im not sure I understand it all
<RytmenPinnen> "/dev/hda5 swap swap defaults 0 0 , tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0 and unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0"
<chrissi> hello
<Hamra> use "disk and filesystems" from system settings
<Hamra> mount them from there
<chrissi> some question: after a reboot
<Lynoure> franx: you can install theme manager for kdm, and use a theme that does not have a user list
<chrissi> the usb ports of my kubuntu 7.04 seems to be deactiveted
<chrissi> i've just installed virtualbox
<chrissi> anybody who can help me?
<chrissi> anything i can test?
<RytmenPinnen> its there
<pag> chrissi, just a guess: try adding " usb-handoff " as kernel boot option.
<posingaspopular> check your hardware to see if its being recognized too
<posingaspopular> lshw
<jonasp> hey, is it just me or isnt cut/paste working with dolphin?
<chrissi> br
<chrissi> b
<dystopianray> i switched konq back to default becuase dolphin was a POS
<Hamra> if i upgrade to gutsy, will i have the option to make konqueror my file browser? i dont think im going to get along with this dolphin!
<posingaspopular> Hamra: i upgraded and it's till konqi
<posingaspopular> i think dolphin is for clean installs, but im not sure
<dystopianray> Hamra: yes you can make konqueror the default very easily
<guillermo> my web cam has been detected wrongly?
<kaminix> Anyone have a good howto for fixing PHP5 + Apache2 + MySQL?
<dystopianray> kaminix: what is wrong with it?
<jonasp> posingaspopular: i upgraded and for me its dolphin
<guillermo> i mean it says i got a camera i dont,.. and it does not work
<Hamra> thank you
<kaminix> dystopianray: Ah, sorry, might've mixed some Swedish grammar into that sentence. Set it all up I mean.
<posingaspopular> jonasp: nah its def. konqi
<Eli-> anyone here installed kubuntu 7.10 on d610?
<posingaspopular> i'll fight you over this too ;p
<jonasp> well, for me it isnt. and i upgraded ;)
<nmjohnso> is there anyway to back up the ndiswrapper stuff so i don't need to recompile it again?
<grul> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<combo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jonasp> maybe you still hava a konqueror button in your taskbar
<jonasp> that will start konqueror ofc
<kaminix> grul: thanks. :)
<fdoving> franx: edit /etc/default/kdm.d/20_kubuntu_default_settings - make the second line read: THEME="/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu-no-userlist"
<VousDeux> that lshw output looks like some interesting reading :)
<posingaspopular> jonasp: whats the diff.?
<posingaspopular> because you're right
<kaminix> grul: No howto for Gutsy there though, same as on feisty?
<nmjohnso> is there a way to back up the ndiswrapper stuff so i don't need to recompile it?
<grul> i don't know, i suppose it can't be that different
<dystopianray> kaminix: should be almost exactly the same
<dystopianray> kaminix: it's basically just installing a handful of packages and you're ready to go
<kaminix> Okay, got it. :) Thanks. :)
<kreib> kubuntu is upgradable to 2.6.22  now? with kde 4?
<dystopianray> kreib: gutsy uses linux 2.6.22 and has kde 4 available
<franx> fdoving: heyt thanks for that
<jonasp> posingaspopular: i use the "Quick File Browser" applet. this one launches dolphin as default now - before it was dolphin. if you have a simple konqueror button all it does is launch the konqueror application.
<kreib> i see, not possible to upgrade from 704 ?
<kaminix> Oh, by the way, why is Firefox 3 in the repos?
<dystopianray> kreib: yes you most certainly can upgrade
<dystopianray> kaminix: why not?
<jonasp> posingaspopular: so even if dolphin is the default application for opening folders you will use konqueror most of the time.
<kaminix> dystopianray: Because it's not out yet?
<kreib> ok, great. how?
<dystopianray> kaminix: neither is kde4
<RytmenPinnen> VousDeux: I fixed it by doing sudo mkdir /media/sda1 and then sudo mount dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<RytmenPinnen> not sure if its too wise but I can acces it now :P
<combo> how can i install *.deb package in 7.10 ? i have such information about libc6 and ldconfig ?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41306/  :/
<kaminix> dystopianray: But KDE4 is in Beta, Firefox three is in alpha?
<nmjohnso> guess no one knows
<nmjohnso> eh
<winchesterPAT> wich is better SELinux or AppArmor ?
<dystopianray> kaminix: alpha/beat it's all largely arbitrary
<VousDeux> RytmenPinnen: oh, haha...I should have known we needed to supply a destination for the mount...just adds to the fact that I should be sleeping
<kaminix> When is Firefox 3 due to release anyway?
<posingaspopular> jonasp: i reject your claim because it is not in line with proliteriat interests
<dystopianray> winchesterPAT: SELinux is probably technically superior, but apparmour is still quite good
<jonasp> ?
<RytmenPinnen> haha :D
<combo> i mean last two lines are unusual :]
<winchesterPAT> does any of them have GUI configurator ?
<dystopianray> winchesterPAT: probably not, i don't know, there are guis for setting ACLs
<kreib> in kubuntu, how to upgrade to 2.6.22 ?
<dystopianray> kreib: you have to upgrade to gutsy
<kreib> yes, I mean gutsy, how is ti done
<winchesterPAT> why arnet there any huis for it ?
<kaminix> Do I need php5 and php4? Isn't 5 enough?
<dystopianray> kaminix: php5 is enough
<nmjohnso> can i back up ndiswrapper stuff so i don't need to compile it again?
<TheGateKeeper> which version of kde is gutsy using?
<kaminix> TheGateKeeper: 3.5.8
<dystopianray> TheGateKeeper: 3.5.8 and has 4.0beta3 in the repos
<TheGateKeeper> ok thanks guys
<posingaspopular> Jucato: ping?
<winchesterPAT> i needf XACLs
<fit4lfe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41307/
<fit4lfe> trying to upgrade from feisty to gusty using update-manager -c -d
<fit4lfe> it gets through upgrading then error
<posingaspopular> isn't is just update-manager -c
<Thonolan> good morning i have a problem with my adept_updater i want to have it back into my systemtray .I can start it with a command : adept_updater but i want it to have it automaticly at systemstart
<fit4lfe> in the log says one of the repos is not a trusted source
<Thonolan> and apologize my bad englishplease
<fit4lfe> in the log says one of the repos is not a trusted source
<fit4lfe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41307/
<rand_acs> lol, now my amarokapp also died, out of the blue...
<VousDeux> the only bad english is pig-latin
<posingaspopular> Thonolan: go to the kmenu->system-adept and RIGHT click on it
<Thonolan> posingaspopular: ok..
<guillermo> I have been trying 2 days to installa java runtime enviroment without succes can anyone hlp me?
<posingaspopular> system->adept *
<posingaspopular> guillermo: what commands?
<dystopianray> guillermo: which version of the runtime do you want?
<posingaspopular> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<fit4lfe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41307/
<guillermo> i am trying to play a cards game on the internet and it asksme for JRE, but when i intalla it from adept it still does not work
<fit4lfe> trying to upgrade to 7.10 using dist-upgrade
<dystopianray> guillermo: which browser are you using?
<rand_acs> so the amarok problem anyone have a solution?
<dystopianray> guillermo: and which jre did you install?
<guillermo> firefox
<posingaspopular> rand_acs: not that i know of
<guillermo> the one listed on adept
<TheGateKeeper> guillermo: probable best done from the command line (using apt-get)
<posingaspopular> me too thouhg. no fun.
<dystopianray> guillermo: which is?
<rand_acs> posingaspopular: great, so it was working one restart ago, now it's dead...
<Thonolan> posingaspopular: how can i set that the adept_updater starts at systemstartautomaticly ?
<rand_acs> I think this update in sync witt ubuntu standard is a bad idea
<guillermo> it says sun-java 6 bin
<fit4lfe> the logs say that one of my repositories is untrusted ?
<jabba80> hello
<fit4lfe> do you need a key to upgrade to gusty ?
<posingaspopular> Thonolan: i dont see an option
<rand_acs> it's just not nearly stable enough :(
<dystopianray> guillermo: install the sun-java6-plugin package
<jabba80> anyone good at mencoder and lavc?
<posingaspopular> adept usually only starts when there are changes that need to be made to the system
<RytmenPinnen> where in root is the trash located?
<jabba80>  am trying to encode some cartoon in DivX. i did it like this: http://rafb.net/p/MxB12639.html
<Thonolan> posingaspopular: ok thanks for trying to help
<edulix> hi
<jabba80> but in the resulting video, straight lines look very "pixeled" (sorry for my bad english)
<edulix> does kubuntu have an interface to enable xgl?
<jabba80> can anybody tell me why? and if there is sth. like a blur-filter which one xould use to make the result look smoother? or am i doing it wrong at all?
<guillermo> dystopianray installing...
<fit4lfe> do you need a key to upgrade to gusty ?
<fit4lfe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41307/
<fit4lfe> trying to upgrade to 7.10 using dist-upgrade
<dystopianray> guillermo: also open a terminal and run 'java -version', what version does it say?
<jabba80> omg.. nothing btut gutsy today :D
 * dromer tried that too .. and it went horribly :(
<guillermo> adept is still intalling ahould i open the terminal after the install?
<lovre> whenever i move something or open a window, i hear a silent but hearable sound from my computer. Why is that? Is it normal?
<dystopianray> guillermo: this is entirely independant of adept, do it now
<dromer> first I could only get in TTY, now I could start is with sudo, so I'm in gnome now :/
<dystopianray> lovre: noise over the pci bus that is affecting your sound card
<posingaspopular> franx: stillhere?
<guillermo> the installa is finisched and the terminal answers java veriosn "1.6.0.03
<posingaspopular> i might have an answer for you
<lovre> dystopianray: but i dont hear it from speakers, but from within computer, somewhere around motherboard...
<dystopianray> guillermo: restart firefox and try your game again
<fit4lfe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41307/
<xenol> plz what r advantages of having apparmor enabled?
<dystopianray> lovre: is your hdd or cdrom?
<kaminix> "Edit PHP Configuration to Work With MYSQL (Ubuntu Dapper)" <--- Will I need this in Gutsy too?
<dystopianray> kaminix: if i recall correctly it should be setup for mysql by default
<RytmenPinnen> VousDeux: you still here? I've freed up 20 gigs now, shall I know make a partition of that and copy stuff there, Or can I simply install gutsy on that partition and keep the other partion,
<dystopianray> kaminix: you just need to install the php5-mysql package
<posingaspopular> fit4lfe: maybe #ubuntu can help me, im not sure anyone in here hasa definative answer
<Hamra> can i download the packages needed for the upgrade seperatly, put them somewhere, and when they are all on my hard drive, use them for the upgrade? i dont think i can donload 670 mb at one time!
<guillermo> it works
<guillermo> thanks a lot
<kaminix> dystopianray: Thanks :)
<posingaspopular> Hamra: ive heard the question before
<posingaspopular> dont remmeber the answer
<genux_kubuntu> lo.. trying to update to 7.10 from 7.04 and on the modifying the software channels it gets stuck on 38/59 file fetching ? any ideas
<posingaspopular> who asked about apparmor?
<dromer> any idea why, after the upgrade, root thinks that 2 of my partitions (of which one is /home) are busy and can't be mounted?
<cptn_spoon> I'm back! Installed the Nvidia driver manually and am getting the same issue. Resultion is now okay and graphics card is listed correctly but the screen redraws so SLOWLY!
<fit4lfe> posingaspopular trying that channel too
<dromer> because of it I can't boot into x, I can however get into TTY and start X as root .. but ofcourse I don't want this ..
<rand_acs> Hamra: I think there is an explanation on the upgrade page
<Hamra> im digging through the support pages, lets hope something helps, thanks for trying anyway
<cptn_spoon> Anyone got any idea on this? Just to maximize Konversation the window takes about 5 seconds to draw itself
<rand_acs> Hamra: I do that with my BSD boxes :)
<dystopianray> cptn_spoon: do you have 3d acceleration?
<cptn_spoon> Firefox seems to work fine though, but the KMenu has this flickering thing going on
<cptn_spoon> I have a GeForce 4 and I've just installed the nvidia drivers from scratch
<genux_kubuntu> lo.. trying to update to 7.10 from 7.04 and on the modifying the software channels it gets stuck on 38/59 file fetching ? any ideas
<posingaspopular> fit4lfe: yea i honestly dont know
<Hamra> i'll download the alternate CD, i can pause it's download aytime with kget, right?
<dystopianray> Hamra: yeah kget should support resusuming
<fit4lfe> this sucks
<posingaspopular> fit4lfe: thats a package right?
<Hamra> thanks
<ndrea> Hi, I'm getting again an error I had two days ago, everytime I close dolphin...
<posingaspopular> search ubuntu package manager
<ndrea> Unable to save bookmarks in /home/andrea/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied.
<fit4lfe> posingaspopular: is the repo outdated
<fit4lfe> yeah using update-manager
<kaminix> MySQL is faster that SQLite, right? Using MySQL for Amarok will yield better performance, right?
<ndrea> I remember it was solved just with one command on the Konsole... but I don't remeber which was. Could someone help me?
<fit4lfe> no sqlite is faster
<cptn_spoon> Anyone got any ideas? I've tried installing the nvidia package a few times, tried using Envy and now installed them straight from the nvidia site with their .run package but something is definitely up. It all worked fine with feisty.
<kaminix> So I should use sqlite instead?
<dystopianray> kaminix: leave amarok to the default
<kaminix> Okay. :)
<dystopianray> kaminix: if you want to do db stuff with php then use mysql or postgresql
<posingaspopular> fit4lfe: search through packages.ubuntu.com and see fi you can find any relevent date
<SlipperyJim> ndrea: chmod
<posingaspopular> or can you just delete the repo althoughter and tell gusty to stop paying it attention?
<kaminix> I installed MySQL for wiki, just thought I'd get a bonus performance boost using the same database for Amarok. :)
<dystopianray> kaminix: any performance boost would only matter if you had an enormous collection and were constantly running queries over it
<dystopianray> kaminix: once you have a playlist and music is playing, mysql does nothing for you
<kaminix> Oh... didn't know that.
<BrightEyes`> hello.anyone for help me configuring my microphone please?
<dystopianray> kaminix: the different databases are only for managing the amarok collection, nothing to do with playback or anything else
<fit4lfe> looks like it  might be a bug in update-manager
<kaminix> I see. But does it not record playdata in the database all the time dystopianray?
<fit4lfe> but i am also using nxserver right now and that might be part of the problem
<rand_acs> fit4lfe: well, my adept is crashing left, right and center so I wouldn't be surprised
<fit4lfe> just you get it to upgrade at leaset
<fit4lfe> least
<dromer> gah, my desktop is now so fucked-up :(
<ndrea> slipperyjim: could you give me the whole command please?
<fit4lfe> you might have to do a xserver configure for video for gusty
<SlipperyJim> umm...
<dystopianray> kaminix: yes, but one bit of data every 3-4 minutes is so insignificant
<posingaspopular> ndrea: sudo
<dystopianray> kaminix: the main reason you'd use mysql is to have multiple machines sharing the same collection or to query the collection from php or some other programming language
<kaminix> dystopianray: Oh, I see. I thought I'd remember older Amarok versions telling my MySQL is faster but not as easy to setup.
<RytmenPinnen> could some go to disk and file settings and check what settings there should be for the tmp partioin, mine dissappeared
<xenol> hello. i got probs with OOo when i try to open some odt file it launches document recovery. any clues?
<posingaspopular> xenol: me too
<posingaspopular> no clue
<fit4lfe>  I can't even do a dist-upgrade to 7.10 wtf
<posingaspopular> except.... never close 000
<fit4lfe> isn't sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<posingaspopular> fit4lfe: are you doing updatemanager -c -d
<fit4lfe> yeah
<xenol> posingaspopular:  u discovered this after upgrade to gutsy?
<fit4lfe> update-manager -c -d
<posingaspopular> sudp apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RytmenPinnen> could some go to disk and file settings and check what settings there should be for the tmp partioin, mine dissappeared when I tried to add a partition
<RytmenPinnen> *partition
<winchesterPAT> any one using LVM with enciption ?
<winchesterPAT> encription
<posingaspopular> RytmenPinnen: one sexc
<serega> Hi guys
<fit4lfe> yep upgrade done
<fit4lfe> lool
<fit4lfe> lol
<dystopianray> kaminix: it's not the type of 'faster' that you'd actually notice
<fit4lfe> grrrrr
<TimS> I created a file with mencoder, it runs perfecty and looks okay to me, but the size of the orignal is 60mb and the new one is 34kb, how can I get this to update
<posingaspopular> that foesnt work for me
<posingaspopular> fit4lfe: you serious
<fit4lfe> yep
<posingaspopular> RytmenPinnen: it doesnt show anything for me
<serega> does anybody know what happened with laptop special keys in gutsy? :(
<fit4lfe> thats cause it doesn't work
<winchesterPAT> The Enemy Territory: Quake Wars Linux client requires people to copy over the media pak files from the Windows PC version of the game. :D
<RytmenPinnen> press administrator mode
<fit4lfe> there are special dist-upgrade commands
<posingaspopular> !permissions | ndrea
<ubotu> ndrea: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<fit4lfe> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<posingaspopular> RytmenPinnen: i know, but when i put in my password, i dont see anything at all
<posingaspopular> no changes
<posingaspopular> fit4lfe: now you know. never ever use a gui for dist upgrade
<RytmenPinnen> aha, hmm
<posingaspopular> i was just about to tell you that
<fit4lfe> yeah well the command  line itsn't working either
<BrightEyes`> hello.anyone for help me configuring my microphone please?
<winchesterPAT> Linux Filesystem_Hierarchy sucks
<fit4lfe> I do have the cd image though
<cptn_spoon> I cant get my Geforce4 to work in Gutsy...any ideas? I've tried installing the nvidia package a few times, tried using Envy and now installed them straight from the nvidia site with their .run package but something is definitely up. It all worked fine with feisty.
<fit4lfe> i could use that
<fit4lfe> to upgrade
<serega> BrightEyes: what problems?
<rand_acs> even my menu editor is broken
<fit4lfe> should be able to just mount it right ?
<xenol> i got probs with OOo when i try to open some odt file it launches document recovery. any clues?
<posingaspopular> xenol: search launchpad bugs
<combo> !ATI
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<posingaspopular> BrightEyes`: is there a 'configure hardware' somewhere in kubuntu
<posingaspopular> i coulda sworn....
<dystopianray> posingaspopular: what do you want to configure?
<posingaspopular> dystopianray: BrightEyes` needs help configuring a mic
<BrightEyes`> posingaspopular: where is that configure hardware?
<RytmenPinnen> Does anyone know how to setup a /tmp partition, Mine dissappeared after I tried to add a new partiotio n
<posingaspopular> system-kubuntu device manager
<posingaspopular> i think
<Kachna> guys,just a question....
<posingaspopular> its not launching for me though
<dystopianray> BrightEyes`: you probably just need to change a few things in alsamixer
<ubuntu_> Just installed kubuntu gutsy, adept doenloaded restricted packages for nvidia I tried to correct the wanted resolution, in systems settings-monitor, it asked to restart x config on rebooting I am stuck the display is full of text help me!
<posingaspopular> go figure
<Kachna> what the hell is kde4 for windows?!
<posingaspopular> ubuntu_: dont panic
<dystopianray> Kachna: it's kde4 for windows
<posingaspopular> type in
<serega> heh
<serega> port og libraries
<serega> *of
<cptn_spoon> ubotu: I've followwed everything there and its still not working. all windows redraw so slowly
<Kachna> dystopianray: omg -.-
<dystopianray> Kachna: you dont' like kde?
<posingaspopular> sudo /etc/mitd/?dm restart
<TimS> Jucato: Whats the command line to find out the size of a file? Is there a option like ls that will show details like size?
<posingaspopular> that should work.....
<serega> this means that you can run KDE4 application on windows
<Kachna> dystopianray: i do,but i'm curious what is it for on win :-/
<Kachna> serega: mmm interesting
<wesley> how can i unlock adept it did crashed
<rinaldi> hey is there still anyone having problems upgrading to 7.10?
<dystopianray> Kachna: it's for using kde4 in windows
<BrightEyes`> posingaspopular: it doesnt configure my mic.i ve done all the tests now and nothing
<posingaspopular> rinaldi: how are you trying to do it
<rand_acs> uhm... ok restartig KDE makes amarok play again...
<Kachna> dystopianray: yep i understand...just sounds like a strange combination...
<posingaspopular> BrightEyes`: ive never used any mic for a computer... l/
<rinaldi> using adept but theres no version upgrade button
<posingaspopular> :/
<posingaspopular> rinaldi: its easier to do it with a konsole or command line
<serega> see ya, gutsy guys ;)
<cptn_spoon> Does anyone else actually have the "Restricted Drivers" menu from the System Settings > Advanced window? It's not there on mine. Does that mean Gutsy hasn't updated properly??
<riky> Hi i have a problem with the layout of my keybord infact when i install Kubuntu i set the italina layout but after some deys the layout of keybord change in US ayout keybord ho can i change in italian layout keybord?thankyou very match
<posingaspopular> sudo apt-get upgrate && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rand_acs> I think it might be less buggy to try out KDE 4.0
<rinaldi> iv tried forcing the version upgrade using kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<rand_acs> !KDE 4.0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde 4.0 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wesley> can someone help me adept did crashed and if i startn it now it says its closed the database
<dystopianray> riky: system settings -> regional and language -> keyboard layout
<rand_acs> !KDE4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<dystopianray> !kde4
<posingaspopular> rinaldi: have you tried just doing a dist-upgrade in konsole?
<rand_acs> think I'm going to try that package out :)
<wesley> can someone help me adept did crashed and if i startn it now it says its closed the database
<rinaldi> posingaspopular: iv tried kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<rinaldi> no il try that thanks
<rand_acs> anyone here using it?
<dystopianray> rand_acs: it's likely to be incomplete to the point where it is unusable
<posingaspopular> rinaldi: run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<posingaspopular> run both
<QwertyM> rand_acs: highly unusable :(
<dystopianray> rand_acs: I have only used earlier betas though
<rinaldi> posingaspopular: yeh im trying now
<rand_acs> damn
<posingaspopular> riky: maybe someone in ubuntu-italy can help you
<wesley> can someone help me adept did crashed and if i startn it now it says its closed the database
<BrightEyes`> i cant get my mic work. alsamixer says that [Playback] Mic the volume is full. [Capture] Mic : L R Captur, only that for mic .what can i do
<posingaspopular> !it | riky
<ubotu> riky: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<riky> tankyou
<Pete^_> Anyone solved the problem with HUGE fonts at login?
<wesley> can someone help me adept did crashed and if i startn it now it says its closed the database
<ksivaji> !adept-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hamra> is there a CD burning tool in kubuntu? and what is generally the recommended program, im used to nero on windows.
<ksivaji> Hamra k3b
<pag> !aptfix | wesley
<ubotu> wesley: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ksivaji> hi pag have you tried gutsy
<RichardBH> hi - does anyone know how to turn off filtering in adept? It loads (fairly quickly) but then spends a few minutes filtering when I dont need it to
<Ash-Fox> Gutsy for the win.
<pag> ksivaji, I've been using it for a week :)
<Ash-Fox> RichardBH, untick all the filter boxes.
<RichardBH> Ash-Fox- thanks
<RichardBH> ill try that after this update fails for the 5th time
<dystopianray> Hamra: k3b is the best free cd/dvd burning tool on any system
<dystopianray> Hamra: nero is available for linux, it supports hd-dvd and blu-ray burning
<RichardBH> actually, unrelated question - how can i tell whether im on 7.04 or 7.10?
<pag> !release | RichardBH
<ubotu> RichardBH: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<posingaspopular> RichardBH: lsb_release -a
<posingaspopular> in konsole/termial
<posingaspopular> run that command
<RichardBH> the update closed on fetching updates three times, so i used adept to upgrade the 900 or so packages
<pag> hmm... wrong factoid - sorry :\
<RichardBH> and KDE has changed
<Ash-Fox> RichardBH, if you're installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, it's best todo it win the console: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ash-Fox> That way sun java won't screw up the install
<RichardBH> but itll still letting me upgrade through adept
<ubuntu_> Posing as popular: well your command for the desktop diplay did not work I am back on live cd
<posingaspopular> to restart x
<posingaspopular> so sorry let me get the correct one
<posingaspopular> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<RichardBH> ah, i am on 7.10...so why is the upgrade distribution button still there??
<posingaspopular> ubuntu_: i told you /imt.d/ or something like that, that was my sloppy handwriting
<posingaspopular> so sorry
<ubuntu_> posingaspopular:I noted your command on paper , restarted, and now again rebooted on live cd dear
<stdin> RichardBH: it's a known bug, just ignore it
<ksivaji> RichardBH may be for 8.04 lol
<ksivaji> stdin hi
<posingaspopular> RichardBH: i had the same issue, something screwy like that
<fit4lfe> !dist-upgrade
<RichardBH> stdin: its still willing to upgrade/install another 35/4 packages :P
<posingaspopular> ubuntu_: yea i gave you the wrong command, sorry
<stdin> ksivaji: hey :)
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<soon> I need KMail to store my stuff on an external drive - where can I change the path for mail folders etc?
<stdin> RichardBH: try with apt-get/adept
<ubuntu_> imitd/?
<BrightEyes`> H E L L O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A n y o n e  for help????????
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wesley> is 5 gb not enough for kubuntu?
<posingaspopular> ubuntu_: it should be /inti.d/
<ksivaji> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<RichardBH> stdin- the upgrader hasnt crashed yet - i still have my fingers crossed:P
<posingaspopular> wesley: depends on wheter or not you have a seperate /home partition
<rand_acs> if I had $5 for every time I've ran ps -ef | grep this morning
<wesley> i dont have a seperate /home partition in kubuntu
<posingaspopular> well it should install
<posingaspopular> but there just wont be lots of room
<dystopianray> wesley: 5GB should be enough but won't leave much room for anything else
<posingaspopular> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<wesley> no its seems full now
<RichardBH> sdin- ah no, frozen on the last file again
<RichardBH> ...and closed
<rand_acs> btw, after a few times restarting X kmail is working again
<rand_acs> I bet it's some race condition problem
<[Bart]> hi, maybe a stupid question (I'm debian user, not ubunut/kubuntu user), if you download the latest 7.10 Kubuntu release, does it contain a 'live cd'?
<dystopianray> [Bart]: yes it does
<[Bart]> dystopianray : perfect! thanks for the confirmation
<rand_acs> btw, have anyone every fixed the issue with the menu bar system tray, that some icon doesn't get "locked" into it, but appear somewhere else on the desktop?
<dystopianray> [Bart]: make sure you get the 'desktop' cd
<[Bart]> I'll give it to my parents then :) anybody who runs this from a pentium I? if so, does it run smoothly?
<zenum> Hey... i just upgraded to gutsy and firefox/swiftfox both have a really ugly black border around all the toolbars
<dystopianray> [Bart]: you'll need at least 384MB of ram just to run the livecd
<aotianlong> so many people here!
<aotianlong> any chinese here?
<Ingelsrud> no
<stdin> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<[Bart]> dystopianray : oeps ..that's a problem. only 128m :)
<aotianlong> thanks
<aotianlong> try it.
<Ingelsrud> im norwegian
<dystopianray> [Bart]: then you'll need the altnerate installer cd, which isn't a livecd
<aotianlong> #ubuntu-cn
<zenum> is there any way i can get firefox to look nice again?
<aotianlong> i'm just update to ubuntu 7.10
<dystopianray> [Bart]: or get an external drive with a swap parittion hooked up to get it up past 384MB of total memory
<aotianlong> it looks very good
<RichardBH> dystopianray: is that different to the 7.04 one? I ran that on 320 ok
<MaDiNfO_> hi
<dystopianray> RichardBH: gutsy is supposed to use more memory than fiesty for some reason
<RichardBH> ah, ok
<[Bart]> dystopianray: ok, Then I'll just install it on the pc over there. Indeed I can add a lot of swap space..but not good for the performance of course
<MaDiNfO_> anyone knows after upgrading to 7.1
<MaDiNfO_> why does thing no longer compile ?
<RichardBH> it seems to be running ok on said 320mb/300mhz processor :P
<MaDiNfO_> ./configures cant find any headers..
<nosrednaekim> MaDiNfO_: things like what?
<MaDiNfO_> checking cdda_interface.h usability... no
<MaDiNfO_> checking cdda_interface.h presence... no
<MaDiNfO_> checking for cdda_interface.h... no
<MaDiNfO_> for example
<MaDiNfO_> and they are there
<nosrednaekim> MaDiNfO_: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<nosrednaekim> although that may befrom a -dev package..
<MaDiNfO_> build-essential is already the newest version.
<edulix> I'm having trouble with xgl and kde. when I use kde with xgl in multiple system, It lways happened... meanwhile it works fine with gnome. keyboard. I want my keyboard in spanish, but despite I have kcontrol configure to spanish, my keyboard layout is still messed up. in gnome it works fine, how can I  copy keyboard layout from gnome to kde?
<nosrednaekim> MaDiNfO_: what are you compiling?
<MaDiNfO_> kaffeine
 * E_mE is about to upgrae his laptop to Gutsy with KDE 4 :D
<nosrednaekim> may I ask why?
<MaDiNfO_> because i need it :)
<dystopianray> MaDiNfO_: why can't you use the kaffeine with gutsy? it is the latest version
<nosrednaekim> MaDiNfO_: but its in the repositories
<MaDiNfO_> yes it is 0.8.5
<MaDiNfO_> i need SVN
<MaDiNfO_> :)
<dystopianray> MaDiNfO_: why?
<[Bart]> kde4? doesn't look very nice I find.. I like my 3.5 installation.. with compiz-fusion
<MaDiNfO_> i make some help coding it
<MaDiNfO_> :)
<JohnFlux_> djdarkman: ping
<dystopianray> MaDiNfO_: code up teletext support!
<JohnFlux_> djdarkman: I added the option to change the units
<MaDiNfO_> dystopianray: :)
<MaDiNfO_> someday
<RytmenPinnen> Hi again, new question: Can I make my /home folder a separate partition?
<posingaspopular> RytmenPinnen: yes
<jabba80> if i am using "-ovc lavc" and "vcodec=xvid" with mencoder, is there any possibility to use xvid-specific options like "cartoon"?
<dystopianray> RytmenPinnen: yes
<posingaspopular> and i recomend you do
<posingaspopular> so if you hose the os, you can still recover your data
<MaDiNfO_> dystopianray: 1st u need to help me out
<RytmenPinnen> posingaspopular:
<posingaspopular> and you can mount /home to any distro
<RytmenPinnen> can I do it form a live session
<posingaspopular> .... i havent touched a live cd in months
<dystopianray> MaDiNfO_: you're probably missing required -dev packages
<posingaspopular> i want to so yes, but i dont want to get hit either
<voicu> how do i check if X has randr enabled?
<MaDiNfO_> dystopianray: no i am not
<dystopianray> MaDiNfO_: try: sudo apt-get build-dep kaffeine
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: yeah
<RytmenPinnen> posingaspopular:  ah k, Well, the thing is the update tool trashed my system so now I'm sitting on a live session trying to figure out how to save my files
<stdin> jabba80: use -xvidencopts
<MaDiNfO_> dystopianray: libstreamer
<posingaspopular> yea thats why /home is critical ;0
<MaDiNfO_> not needed but ok
<posingaspopular> my gutsy install is still all over the place too
<RytmenPinnen> :P
<MaDiNfO_> dystopianray: the same
<MaDiNfO_> :)
<ubuntu> posingaspopular: Dear the new command is also not working, and I dont know withiout gui how to go in console and type, I think I will reinstall once, if it works fine, or windows vista is the ultimate
<contrast83> RytmenPinnen: I only suggest this as a last resort, but it worked for me - From the live CD, mount the hard drive if it isn't already, delete everything in it except /home, and rename /home to a folder that's not in the default filesystem, then install from the alternate cd, but do *not* format the drive
<dystopianray> MaDiNfO_: you probably have it configured differently to how ubuntu does
<RytmenPinnen> hmm, I see I guess that Could work
<posingaspopular> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  isn't launching the graphics for you?
<dystopianray> MaDiNfO_: so it has different build deps than ubuntu's version
<ubuntu> No!
<MaDiNfO_> erm
<nosrednaekim> contrast83: or you could just shrink the partition and reinstall
<MaDiNfO_> how can i fix this ?
<contrast83> RytmenPinnen: you have to use the alternate disc to install though. the live cd won't let you install to an unclean target
<posingaspopular> really?!
<posingaspopular> i have no idea how to fix your issue
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: you did replace the ? mark with kdm right?
<RytmenPinnen> oh
<nosrednaekim> *k
<RytmenPinnen> witch is the alternate disc?
<ubuntu> I even tried recivery mode typed the command their but failed to get the results
<contrast83> nosrednaekim: that should work too. unfortunately, when i was in his situation, i couldn't get qparted or gparted to work, so i had to do the above.
<jabba80> stdin: even if i use "-ovc lavc" and not "-ovc xvid"? Isn't that interfering?
<posingaspopular> i fail
 * nosrednaekim winders if anyone has heard of cfdisk
<ubuntu> No
<contrast83> not i
<jabba80> thought "-xvidencopts" was only for "-ovc xvid"
<kreib> upgrade to gutsy seems to hang at configuring ttf-dejavu, anyone seen the same ?
<dystopianray> MaDiNfO_: try installing libcdparanoia0-dev
<dystopianray> nosrednaekim: you nee help with cfdisk?
<MaDiNfO_> dystopianray: libcdparanoia0-dev is already the newest version.
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: did you run "/etc/init.d/kdm start"?
<MaDiNfO_> anyway how can i check include dir in system ?
<stdin> jabba80: it may be, not sure. but it's the only way I see to configure the codec options
<jabba80> k
<dystopianray> MaDiNfO_: can you configure it so it does not compile the cd ripping feature?
<nosrednaekim> dystopianray: nah... certain others were saying that they couldn't get graprted working...so they had to resort to extreme things ;)
<ubuntu>  nosrednaekim: I have to replace the question mark with 'K'?
<jabba80> mencoder at least doesn't complain
<RytmenPinnen> nosrednaekim: what do you mean with this? "or you could just shrink the partition and reinstall"
<MaDiNfO_> dystopianray: yes i can but the problem is that configure can find anything in /usr/include
<MaDiNfO_> even dvb
<MaDiNfO_> or so
<ubuntu>  nosrednaekim: so that is the right command sure?
<dystopianray> MaDiNfO_: hrrm well i'm not sure
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: erase everything but your /home on that partition, shrink it, and then make a new partition for /
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: small k, but yes
<RytmenPinnen> nosrednaekim:  and that is "doable" fromt the live cd?
<ubuntu> Than I need not reinstall
<B-Minus> question : why are the firefox buttons like "google search" etc.. different than windows .. they look very old
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: certainly
<RytmenPinnen> sounds good to me
<jabba80> stdin: with -sws 7  and scaling it does a nice result
<jabba80> (even without cartoon) :D
<stdin> nice :)
<DaleksDivided> B-Minus: its the same with firefox on windows
<ubuntu> After booting text lines running this and this comes one below another, and finaly the curser blinks without moving down, here I have to type the command right?
<nosrednaekim> if it says something like "root@ubuntu$" yes
<posingaspopular> nosrednaekim: why does ubuto say to /etc/init/?dm restart?
<ubuntu> No it doesn,t, how do I go there
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: becasue there is also GDM, which comes with ubuntu.
<ubuntu> In recovery mode what you mentioned i could see that
<ubuntu> Shall I go in recovery mode and type that command
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: ok, in non-recovery mode, press "ctrl+alt+f2" and log in from there
<B-Minus> how is the apple-like taskbar called ? can i install it ?
<B-Minus> apple-panel
<ubuntu> I will have to restart now as I am on live cd, see you back all
<nosrednaekim> B-Minus: kooldock?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: ah... don't forget to run that program with sudo
<B-Minus> hmmz
<B-Minus> maybe
<B-Minus> i thought compiz was already default installed with kubuntu 7.10 ?
<B-Minus> but i dont see it at the install
<posingaspopular> nope
<TimS> B-Minus: Its not the full Compiz
<posingaspopular> !compiz | B-Minus
<ubotu> B-Minus: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<nosrednaekim> B-Minus: nope, you have to manually install it (but its not hard)
<B-Minus> tnx
<TimS> Ubuntu comes with a stripped down desktop effects but Kubuntu doesnt
<B-Minus> you are all veryu helpfull
<E_mE> can you have a KDE 4 and KDE 3.5 instance installed in kubuntu and then use KDE 4 when you want but always default to KDE 3.5?
<dystopianray> E_mE: yes, the same way you can have kde and gnome
<E_mE> thank you
<Hamra> i was trying to see samba shares, when it said "The process for the smb protocol died unexpectedly.", any ideas?
<RytmenPinnen> nosrednaekim: K, I'm deleting files now, where do I shrink /home?
<nosrednaekim> E_mE: certainly
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: qtparted
<RytmenPinnen> should I wait for all files to be deleted before running that?
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: yeah :)
<RytmenPinnen> :)
<contrast83> has anyone here been able to run KDE 4 Beta 3 as a full session? Mine crashes back to KDM about half way through the splash screen
<nosrednaekim> contrast83: yes,
<nosrednaekim> contrast83: you need "kde4case-dev"
<voicu> how can i find out if the X server has randr enabled? i can't find anything in the man pages
<TimS> Have they made the Kde$ origional artwork yet?
<TimS> 4*
<contrast83> nosrednaekim: oh ok. i was going strictly by what it said on kubuntu.org. i'll try installing that, thanks.
<dystopianray> voicu: what driver are you using?
<voicu> mga
<dystopianray> voicu: and what version of randr are you takling about?
<dystopianray> voicu: just type 'xrandr' on the terminal
<nosrednaekim> contrast83: whoops "kde4base-dev"
<contrast83> nosrednaekim: so since i don't have that installed (just kde-workspace), it's normal that i can run kde4 stuff over my kde 3 session, but not kde 4 as a full session?
<contrast83> nosrednaekim: i figured :-)
<nosrednaekim> contrast83: and that is on kubuntu.org;)
<voicu> dystopianray: i need randr for rotating the screen
<nosrednaekim> contrast83: yeah
<dystopianray> voicu: run xrandr and it will tell you if it can rotate
<voicu> i typed xrandr, a bunch of resolutions appeared
<voicu> nope, i don't think so
<contrast83> ohh. wow. how'd i miss that.
<dystopianray> voicu: does it have a 'rotations possible' line?
<MaDiNfO_> dystopianray: i quit
<MaDiNfO_> :1
<MaDiNfO_> :\
<voicu> no
<stdin> contrast83: the instructions were updated to say "Install kdebase-workspace and kde4base-dev."
<dystopianray> voicu: pastebin the output
<dystopianray> MaDiNfO_: try asking for help in #ubuntu
<contrast83> stdin: oh ok. i don't feel so dumb now. thanks
<voicu> dystopianray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41322/
<dystopianray> voicu: it looks like you do not have rotation support
<voicu> yeah...
<voicu> can i enable it?
<dystopianray> voicu: probably not unless you write a patch against the video driver
<voicu> hmm... nice
<voicu> isn't there a software only solution?
<dystopianray> no idea
<voicu> well thanks anyway
<voicu> ... back to square 1
<feierfoox> hello
<feierfoox> i have a question
<voicu> dude, just ask
<feierfoox> i have a SATA Drive with exisiting ext3 File System and files on it
<voicu> ^^
<feierfoox> on this drive, i want to make a new kubuntu-installation
<feierfoox> can i do it without loosing some of the files?
<bottiger> I just upgraded to gutsy on my desktop. But unlike my laptop it didn't install apparmor, stringi, etc. However the splash-screen and artwork is all gutys
<voicu> feierfoox: do you have only one partition?
<feierfoox> yes
<voicu> feierfoox: i think you can install it without formatting but you should resize it and make a separate partition for the system
<feierfoox> hmmm,the drive is totaly full
<feierfoox> only some gigs left
<feierfoox> :(
<voicu> feierfoox: do you want to install linux again or something else?
<feierfoox> somezthing else
<nosrednaekim> feierfoox: delete some of those illegal movies then ;)
<feierfoox> i have an old dapper-session on my old IDE drive
<feierfoox> the sata drive is my second
<feierfoox> :/
<voicu> feierfoox: what os do you want to install? if it can work with ext3 you have no chance but to create another partition
<voicu> *can't
<feierfoox> ok
<feierfoox> kubuntu of course
<voicu> can't you install over the old ide drive?
<feierfoox> there is my /home/
<feierfoox> i don't want to make experiements
<voicu> ah
<voicu> dunno, put some of the stuff on dvds, make some space and create a new partition
<voicu> then you won't have problems again if you want to reinstall
<voicu> 5-10gb should be enough
<feierfoox> hmmm
<feierfoox> that idea sound good
<feierfoox> which kde tool is recommented for creating partitions?
<feierfoox> on gnome i used gPart
<nosrednaekim> qtparted
<feierfoox> qtparted? does the live CD contains it
<voicu> yeah, that
<voicu> yeah
<voicu> (?)
<feierfoox> because, my running system can't mount my target drive
<feierfoox> ok
<feierfoox> should 8 GB be enough?
<nosrednaekim> should be
<voicu> a fresh install is about 2-3gb
<voicu> if you don't need many programs at once it's more than enough
<soon> Im not familiar with instant messaging services AT ALL .... if I choose AIM e.g will I be able to send messages to MSN or Jabber users and vice versa?
<dystopianray> soon: no
<Yammeh> They're different protocols and servers, soon
<soon> so I need to establish a whole range of accounts then ?
<dystopianray> soon: that's like saying: if I speak german will I still be able to talk to the french?
<dystopianray> soon: that's right
<soon> okay - well, as I said - Ive never used any IM services b4
<stdin> soon: kopete supports all those protocols (and more)
<B-Minus> intel gfx are not supported by compiz ?
<dystopianray> soon: jabber can simplify things through the use of transports
<B-Minus> i remember a year ago i installed beryl and it worked
<dystopianray> B-Minus: intel graphics have the best support for compiz
<B-Minus> hm
<soon> so jabber will 'convert' to other formats?
<B-Minus> i only have a intel 915GM card
<voicu> can qtparted resize partitions without destroing data?
<stdin> soon: no, you use multiple accounts with kopete
<dystopianray> B-Minus: I have a 915GM card, compiz works perfectly
<nosrednaekim> voicu: sure
<voicu> well the option is grayed out
<soon> okay - multiple accounts it is then :-(
<dystopianray> soon: jabber can be setup so that when you login to your jabber account it logs into msn, aim, yahoo etc and lets you talk to people on those networks
<dystopianray> soon: but it still needs you to have an account on each network
<B-Minus> dystopianray: strange i must be doing something wrong then
<soon> okay - thanks
<B-Minus> !comiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<B-Minus> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<dystopianray> B-Minus: that is likely
<guest22> where ispanish channel ?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<posingaspopular> bed
<guest22> thanks you, gracias
<haffi> Hi, I was checking if nvidia-glx-new would work better than nvidia-glx for my card, but I found out that it wouldn't work, so I installed nvidia-glx again. Now I get a API mismatch between the kernel and the driver
<DaNi`M1> hello
<DaNi`M1> official repositories are down?
<baudthief> I need to install XP (for gaming) on a seperate physical drive, how do I go about setting up a multiboot system with Kubuntu as my primary OS?
<dystopianray> anyone else notice that gutsy fonts are blurrier?
<baudthief> actually... I forgot my bios allows you to select a physical boot HDD after POST, disregard my question
<DaNi`M1> baudthief: with grub
<nosrednaekim> haffi: did you try restarting?
<DaNi`M1> kubuntu install grub, you can install before startup-manager and config grub
<DaNi`M1> is easy
<haffi> nosrednaekim: Yes, I did that
<haffi> nosrednaekim: startx gives me the API mismatch error
<alain_> allo
<nosrednaekim> haffi: remove all of the nvidia driver stuff with synaptic and then try reinstalling the nvidia-glx
<alain_> qui peut medai
<alain_> personne
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<alain_> c pour amsn
<alain_> je voix pas la taille de police
<haffi> nosrednaekim: Will do
<stdin> alain_: /join #kubuntu-fr
<alain_> oui mais j'ai pas trouvé
<kowesix> how can i mount mds files? Oo
<stdin> kowesix: you have to convert to ISO
<stdin> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kowesix> does the mini-/maxi-mds image still work when i converted it to iso? :]
<darkox> hi
<Rise_Against> i got a problem with the upgrade to gutsy :( there are always errors :[
<stdin> kowesix: afaik, mds is just a compressed ISO omage
<stdin> image
<Rise_Against> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41326/
<darkox> mhm... maybe anyone can tell me how to install kavascript to kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> stdin: c ya! i'm goint o try to get some python work going..
<nosrednaekim> have fun.
<stdin> nosrednaekim: heh, have fun ;)
<haffi> nosrednaekim: Just FIY, the problem is now fixed, I deletted all nvidia_new files fomr /lib/linux-restricted-modules/*kernel-number* directory
<stdin> Rise_Against: try "sudo apt-get update" (and post the output to pastebin)
<haffi> nosrednaekim: Maybe aptitude remove nvidia-glx-new --purge would have worked also
<stdin> darkox: if it's not in the repositories you have to manually install it, using instructions from where you got it from
<kraut> moin
<baudthief> is there a way to convert a vmware installation to a "normal" installation?
<Rise_Against> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41327/
<Rise_Against> duplicate sources o_O
<stdin> Rise_Against: yep, post your /etc/apt/sources.list and we'll sort them out
<Rise_Against> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41328/
<Carnage\> Rise_Against: Just look at the bottom...
<Carnage\> Remove the last three lines
<Rise_Against> yep
<stdin> remove those lines and it should be ok
<Minnozz> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy, and my wireless network randomly drops. KNetworkManager is not responding to anything, it freezes in the state just before the drop (the info)
<Minnozz> anybody knows why and how to fix it?
<Rise_Against> thanks :) upgrading now..
<baudthief> is gutsy vastly improved (stability etc) compared to feisty?
<Rise_Against> and.. if anyone got time.. how can i change the size of my ext3 partition ? i tried it with qtparted on a live cd but it didnt work :(
<ubuntu__> K I\ve deleted all files now
<RytmenPinnen> except 2 files that wont go away
<RurouniJones> Anyone got recommendations for a Laptop that behaves nicely with Kubuntu and has a decent GFX card for gaming?
<RytmenPinnen> not sure if they even excist
<RurouniJones> Also, gobs of RAM and a nice CPU
<RytmenPinnen> posingaspopular: it was qtparted right_
<stdin> RurouniJones: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rise_Against> bye :)
<RurouniJones> Ta stdin
<SMP_ca> @
<darkox> och god... I felt like totally newbe.... Today is my first day in kubuntu after ~7years windows :)
<RytmenPinnen> posingaspopular: you still here? or anyone else that can help me with partitioning from a live session
<massi__> i think no
<queequeg> es.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be down!
<Minnozz> I'm running Kubuntu Gutsy, and my wireless network randomly drops. KNetworkManager is not responding to anything, it freezes in the state just before the drop (the info). Anybody knows why & how to fix it?
<massi__> why?
<stdin> queequeg: switch to another one then
<queequeg> which one, please?
<stdin> queequeg: try the main one
<massi__> are you sure?
<queequeg> but then I'll lose the language translations (into spanish) right?
<stdin> massi__: ?
<darkox> is in kubuntu something like my computer? :) i'm totally green here :D
<stdin> queequeg: no
<stdin> darkox: try system:/ in konqueror
<massi__> where are you from?
<queequeg> hmm, thanks, switching
<ubuntu> Hello together, i have a problem installing kubuntu. i started from cd and if i try to install it by pressing the install button on the desktop, nothing happens
<RytmenPinnen> Could someone help me with partitioning with qtparted from a live session
<ubuntu> what could that be?
<darkox> how to see how many free space is in my hard drive?
<massi__> anyone speak spanish?
<RytmenPinnen> there\s a spanish kubuntuchannel i think
<queequeg> Yo hablo español
<Azzco> I've been able to boot from liveCDs before but now I only get "ISOLINUX 3.36 Debian-2007-08-30" before I can selext anything
<stdin> darkox: from media:/ right click on the partition, or in konsole "df -h"
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Azzco> select*
<lgcovizzi> alguém aqui fala português?
<stdin> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ONeill|chill> the install application loads about 10 seconds and the closes himself
<queequeg> alright, thanks
<massi__> mmh
<massi__> i speak italian
<ONeill|chill> can someone help me?
<RytmenPinnen> ONeill|chill:  I\m far from an expert but you could try to reboot and try again maby
<ONeill|chill> hm, ok, i will try that
<BrightEyes`> ive just setup my webcam and see it working in kopete.when i login to my account it crashes.any other goods programs.i cant configure my webcam in amsn
<RytmenPinnen> you logging on to msn?
<BrightEyes`> RytmenPinnen: yes
<RytmenPinnen> cause theres a bug causing kopete to crash when logging on to msn, dunno when a fix is here, probably soon
<ksivaji> openchrome (xserver-xorg-video-openchrome ) is available for gutsy or not
<rand_acs> there is a fix
<RytmenPinnen> does pidgin support webcams?
<rand_acs> people where talking about it yesterday
<RytmenPinnen> aha, interesting,......... and im still trying to update
<BrightEyes`> rand_acs: fix for what? kopete?
<rand_acs> yes
<BrightEyes`> please let me know
<stdin> BrightEyes`: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<rand_acs> I don't use it myself, so I can't help there
<BrightEyes`> rand_acs: my web cam isnt showing the picture very good.ive seen a similar webcam working on windoze xp and it was fine.what can i do for that?
<rand_acs> BrightEyes`: no idea, I've never owned one, crap broadband here in .za :(
<BrightEyes`> my web cam isnt showing the picture very good.ive seen a similar webcam working on windoze xp and it was fine.what can i do for that?
<BrightEyes`> rand_acs: thank you
<seriekrock> hey
<darkox> i downloaded one file into desktop but I can't find it? whats wrong?
<ksivaji> stdin do you remember that you create prozill.deb for me
<rand_acs> BrightEyes`: I would just have a look around online, maybe search for your model + linux info
<stdin> ksivaji: yeah
<BrightEyes`> rand_acs: aham
<rand_acs> BrightEyes`: btw, that link stdin put down there fixes the Kopete bug
<ksivaji> stdin how to do that because i need .deb package for openchrome for guitsy
<stdin> !packaging | ksivaji
<ubotu> ksivaji: The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<ksivaji> stdin thanks
<seriekrock> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> ksivaji: depending on the project your making, it can be quite straight forward or a bit complicated. the guys in #ubuntu-motu are great to ask for help
<rand_acs> what do you guys think of the new Dolphin btw?
<seriekrock> its nice
<ksivaji> stdin i cant untar openchrome source available  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome here
<stdin> ksivaji: why? what happens?
<darkox> how to create new user?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<ksivaji> stdin ark return some error
<ksivaji> darkox system setting->user management
<filosofico> hello: I have a problem, could someone help me?
<stdin> ksivaji: packaging is really a command line thing, download the 3 file (.orig.tar.gz, .diff.gz and .dsc) then do "dpkg-source -x xserver-xorg-video-openchrome_0.2.6+svn357-0ubuntu3.dsc" to extract it
<rand_acs> stdin: how do you get the x86_64 fix for that bug?
<ksivaji> stdin ok
<stdin> rand_acs: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<stdin> rand_acs: opps, http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<rand_acs> stdin: thanks mate
<Thonolan> i want to upgrade my system from feisty to gutsy and use this link http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade  but it still doesnt work and show me an upgrade option
<stdin> did you enable "Pre release updates" ?
<Thonolan> stdin: i have to translate it to german  i think so
<BluesKaj> !ask | filosofico
<ubotu> filosofico: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stdin> Thonolan: after you enable that repository, you have to click Fetch Updates then Full Upgrade to install the newer version of adept
<ksivaji> stdin http://pastebin.com/m24a11a32 signature error
<filosofico> just a moment, thanks
<stdin> Thonolan: the alternative is to press Alt-F2 and put in: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"       (quotes matter)
<Thonolan> stdin thanks a lot
<rand_acs> I must say GDebi seems really cool so far
<rand_acs> Thonolan: just note that didn't work for me
<ksivaji> stdin what to do now ?
<rand_acs> running the script manually I saw quite a few errors, modules that was missing
<seriekrock> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<stdin> ksivaji: the "xserver-xorg-video-openchrome_0.2.6+svn357.orig.tar.gz" seems wrong, it's the wrong size
<stdin> ksivaji: try re-downloading it from "http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9151559/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome_0.2.6%2Bsvn357.orig.tar.gz"
<filosofico> I have a notebook HP nx6110 with kubuntu7.10: when I close the lid the screen correctly turn OFF but when I reopen it the screen remains turned ON only few second and then turn OFF again. If I move the mouse he relights but OFF again then. To resolve the problem I must restart. Which is the problem?
<ksivaji> stdin same error
<kowesix> stdin: i installed mds2iso, but i have rly no clue how to use it -.-
<flak1> wow,  running this from the livecd,   talking vid pidgeon
<stdin> ksivaji: does ls -l still show the size as "1433600" ?
<flak1> flak1 = flake :)
<ksivaji> -rw-r--r-- 1 sivaji sivaji 1433600 2007-10-20 18:12 xserver-xorg-video-openchrome_0.2.6+svn357.orig.tar.gz
<stdin> kowesix: open konqueror and put in  man:/mds2iso   for usage instructions
<Thonolan> stdin thanks your hint was succesfully now upgrade start
<stdin> ksivaji: that's not what I get, remove it then use wget to download it "rm xserver-xorg-video-openchrome_0.2.6+svn357.orig.tar.gz  ; wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9151559/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome_0.2.6%2Bsvn357.orig.tar.gz"
<stdin> Thonolan: great :)
<Thonolan> stdin: wish me luck :)
<stdin> good luck ;)
<kowesix> irc://irc.freenode.net/ignus
<kowesix> argh
<kowesix> s
<Thonolan> i got an msg that canocial stop supprot a few things
<Thonolan> stdin: is that ok ?
<stdin> those packages are in universe now
<Thonolan> ah ok
<Thonolan> wow great support here
<origaman> Hi all, using fiest, sending files from my mobile to my laptop via bluetooth worked flawlessly. Now I've upgraded to gutsy and all I get is "Error" on my mobile (PDA phone running Windows Mobile 2003). Any ideas? Is this a known problem?
<B-Minus> hmm
<B-Minus> there seem to be a lot of bugs in compiz
<B-Minus> i dont see the top bar at any window .. so i cant minimize etc ...
<B-Minus> also, sometimes i dont seem to have focus on a window
<stdin> did you install "compiz-kde" ?
<B-Minus> so i cant type
<B-Minus> ye
<B-Minus> how do i start it then
<stdin> hmm, try asking in #compiz-fusion
<B-Minus> just compiz --replace ?
 * stdin doesn't use compiz
<ksivaji> stdin dpkg-source: error: file xserver-xorg-video-openchrome_0.2.6+svn357-0ubuntu3.diff.gz has size 9948 instead of expected 3370
<B-Minus> what do you mean
<Saied> origaman: what is the error?
<stdin> B-Minus: ask in the compiz channel #compiz-fusion
<B-Minus> tnx
<filosofico> Hello to all. I have a big problem. I have a notebook HP nx6110 with kubuntu7.10: when I close the lid the screen correctly turn OFF but when I reopen it the screen remains turned ON only few second and then turn OFF again. If I move the mouse he relights but turn OFF again then. To resolve the problem I must restart. Which is the problem?
<BluesKaj> where's the line in about:config on FF to enable it to open from links in Thunderbird ?
<stdin> ksivaji: that's very odd, when I download it (from the same link), the size is 249450
<origaman> My PDA shows only "Fehler" (i.e. "Error"). Typical Microsoft informative error message...
<ksivaji> stdin one second ya that one is correct other file return error
<ksivaji> s*
<queequeg> if my sources.list does not contain any reference to es.archive.ubuntu.com which is down, how come adept-manager keeps trying to connect (and getting stuck)???
<rand_acs> doesn't anyone else have this system tray bug when running compiz?
<combo> have u ever had a problem with 'ldconfig deferred processing now taking place' during installation of some DEB packages ?
<rand_acs> where the icon get's displayed in it's own window?
<stdin> combo: that's not a problem, that's by design
<origaman> ... and kubuntu doesn't show anything (there is the bluetooth icon in the system tray, but greyed out)
<stdin> ksivaji: ahh, yeah. I think the downloads are wrong somehow, try "rm xserver-xorg-video-openchrome_0.2.6+svn357-0ubuntu3.diff.gz xserver-xorg-video-openchrome_0.2.6+svn357-0ubuntu3.dsc" then "wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9151560/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome_0.2.6%2Bsvn357-0ubuntu3.diff.gz http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9151561/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome_0.2.6%2Bsvn357-0ubuntu3.dsc"
<combo> stdin: so IF this is NOT an error why can't install DEB packages ? :] any ideas ?
<stdin> combo: do you get an error?
<origaman> Sending files TO my mobile is working, though.
<combo> stdin: nope... there's nothing i get... just 'Processing triggers for libc6 ...' and also this with ldconfig deferred... and nothing happened :/ (kub-7.10)
<combo> stdin: before (on feisty) it worked fine
<ksivaji> dpkg-source: error: file xserver-xorg-video-openchrome_0.2.6+svn357.orig.tar.gz has size 9948 instead of expected 249450
<stdin> combo: what package? and how do you know it's not installing?
<BrightEyes`> in kopete my webcam doesnt !!! it recognises it but when i send to someone else my webcam he doesnt take anything.what can i do for that?
<combo> stdin: nerolinux 3.0.1.3. x86 [.deb] and it is probably not installing cuz there is NO nero :)
<stdin> ksivaji: strange
<combo> stdin: same version of nerolinux i've been installing many times on FEISTY
<patrizio> hello
<queequeg> is there a way to avoid es.archive.ubuntu.com server while upgrading?
<patrizio>  could someone help me?
<origaman> Saied: Did you get my answers? I'm new to IRC and didn't include your nickname...
<stdin> combo: why are you installing nero, it's horrible
<combo> stdin: and what else can i use as well ? :)
<stdin> combo: k3d
<combo> stdin: if u gimme any ideas, i change my mind :D
<combo> stdin: u mean k3B ?
<stdin> combo: k3b < not k3d
<combo> stdin: right
<Saied> origaman: im searching to find it
<origaman> Saied: sorry...
<stdin> ksivaji: it works here when I wget the files...
<combo> stdin: this is installed by default... will try that... thanks for solution ;)
<filosofico> does nobody know how to help me?
<Hamra> hi, im installing feisty on a computer, and doing manual partitioning, how can i tell the program, that when i decrease the size of my windows partition, i want the free space to be put before the partition, not after it?
<stdin> ksivaji: try this http://stdin.pastebin.us/40525
<patrizio> there is an italian helper here?
<edouard> co to jest?
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ksivaji> stdin sorry for delay
<Saied> origaman: sending from Linux to mobile is ok and reverse has problem means its the windoze job! :D any log? any message?
<Azzco> My boot takes forever it says something about no resume image... Anyone else have this problem?
<DexterF> !evms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<seriekrock> is firestarer still the best gui for firewall, and clamav for antivirus?
<ksivaji> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<DexterF> ok, who else has the "evms hogs disks on gutsy upgrade" issue and what can I do to prevent it in the first place?
<Carnage\> ksivaji: Download the respective key from a key server first...
<stdin> ksivaji: that's ok, as long as there's no other error
<ksivaji> Carnage/ stdin how to get the key
<kowesix> when i want to mount a selfcreated iso, there's an error called: mount: not a directory -.-
<Saied> kowesix: for mounting iso use -o loop
<origaman> Saied: Well, since I changed my Linux and didn't touch my Windows Mobile, I strongly believe it's a Linux problem... Something with obex server and kbluetooth, but I don't know where to look for messages (/var/log/messages doesn't contain anything other than hal_device_added() entries for my USB bluetooth dongle)
<kowesix> Saied: error comes when i use 'sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso /media/iso/'
<stdin> ksivaji: see the line above it, with "KEY ID 80DF6D58". you use that with "gpg --recv-keys 80DF6D58" then "gpg --export -a 80DF6D58 | sudo apt-key add - " but you don't have to do that if you don't want
<kristjan_> kubuntuforums.net is down?
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve the CUPS problem "Print file was not accepted (client-error-request-value-too-long)!" for print jobs larger than (seems to be) 32M?
<Saied> kowesix: dont use -t iso9660. if the result is the same iso maybe corrupted
<kowesix> kay, same result.. iso corrupted :p
<BluesKaj> what happened to kmail ... that silly kontact proggy is a PITA
<Saied> origaman: maybe it is a bug! send it too kubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com
<ksivaji> stdin ya ok i got new folder with some file
<stdin> !bug | bugs should be reported to launchpad
<ubotu> bugs should be reported to launchpad: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Saied> kowesix: md5sum it and compare it with that one on the site
<Hamra> how can i get "parted" to resize ntfs partitions?
<stdin> ksivaji: that's the package, now you need to create the deb from it
<vlt> BluesKaj: KMail is one element of kontact you can run standalone,too.
<Saied> Hamra: install ntfsprogs package! it is not safe for ntfs yet
<Hamra> i'll try my luck, thnx
<kaminix> Anyone here know how to fix SCIM/SKIM related problems?
<origaman> Saied: Well, it seems to be... I just found this: http://qa.mandriva.com/show_bug.cgi?id=31754 Kubuntu uses the 1.0 beta8, too. Why the * are they using so much beta software (the bluetooth problem isn't the only one I have with gutsy. Fiesty was working so much better, so I begin thinking about a complete downgrade. Never change a running system...)
<hyphenex> I'm having problems with Kubuntu.  I've installed it in a virtual machine, then when it boots, I get a spinny thing, then X crashes.  running startx from a terminal gives me "AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable"
<seriekrock> if i have static ip, i shouldnt mark dhcp in firestarer, right?
<Saied> origaman: you can get source of feisty packages and rebuild and repackage them, dont downgrade
<kblin> hi folks
<Angelus> where can i get KDE headers from?
<seriekrock> yo
<origaman> Saied: Are there any instructions how to do that (e.g. in the wiki)?
<stdin> Angelus: install "kde-devel"
<Saied> hyphenex: use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and set driver to that is suitable for you
<Angelus> OK stdin :p i new it
<hyphenex> Saied: hmm.  Maybe there is another parallels configuration I can try before I have to start getting technical if it's a drivers issue
<bignall> Hi.  I'm trying to update from Feisty to Gutsy, but the updater keeps showing the following messages:
<bignall> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/source/Sources.gz 302 Found
<bignall> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/source/Sources.gz 302 Found
<bignall> What can I do to fix the problem?
<Saied> Angelus: use packages with -dev extensions
<kblin> so, what's going to bow up in my face if I upgrade to gutsy? :)
<Saied> origaman: instructions to what?
<Saied> hyphenex: i dont think, reconfigure it and rerun gdm using /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<origaman> Saied: instructions to getting, rebuilding and repackaging source packages from fiesty for gutsy.
<hyphenex> Saied: reconfigure it with what exactly?
<Saied> origaman: download source packages with apt-get source -t feisty <packagename>
<Saied> origaman: go to its direcotry and change dependencies in debian/control file and repackage it with fakeroot debian/rules binary , package will be created in ..
<buz> !d3lphin
<ubotu> dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<BrightEyes`> i cant configure my web cam using the new amsn.i get into Account>Preferences>Others>Audio & Video Settings and in the drop down list i can see my webcam but it cant be selected.what can i do?
<hyphenex> Garrrgh, I've given up
<NLguyNL> hello?
<NLguyNL> who speak english?
<slaider> hola
<NLguyNL> hi
<hyphenex> Does anybody have Kubuntu running under Parallels
<origaman> Saied: ... yes?
<h3sp4wn> !tell hyphenex about anyone
<ubuntu_> ohana!
<jonasb> hi all, i just upgraded to gutsy, and since kopete crashes with msn i tried pidgin out.  but the sound isn't working in pidgin.  any hints?
<bignall> Can anyone help me.  What do I do about these errors when upgrading to gutsy:
<bignall> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/free/source/Sources.gz 302 Found
<bignall> Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/dists/feisty/non-free/source/Sources.gz 302 Found
<stdin> remove the unofficial repos for now
<ubuntu_> anyone else have promise "fasttrack" raid
<darkox> i have installed firefox (terminam). how I can launch it? there it usually istall?
<bignall> Ahh... okay, I'll try that.  thanks.
<filosofico> Hello to all. I have a big problem. I have a notebook HP nx6110 with kubuntu7.10: when I close the lid the screen correctly turn OFF but when I reopen it the screen remains turned ON only few second and then turn OFF again. If I move the mouse he relights but turn OFF again then. To resolve the problem I must restart.
<filosofico> UPDATE: The system communicates that the screen is still still closed when instead it has been open. Is it a bug? Is it possible to understand with which system manage the closing of the screen? Is it possible to resolve to hand the problem?
<hyphenex> I can't get kubuntu to boot in Parallels desktop.  I just get a blank boot screen looking thing (with the loaded on the right hand side)
<sam1337> When I try to rename my volume group with "sudo vgrename Debian vg0" I get the message " Volume group "Debian" still has active LVs" how do I get around this?
<code_man65> Hey, anyone in here good with Cedega problems?
<sam1337> code_man65 what's the problem?
<code_man65> Cannot install fonts on Kubuntu 7.10 x86_64
<code_man65> Give me a moment and I'll paste the error from the log file
<Daisuke_Ido> that's something you should contact cedega about
<sam1337> Dosen't cedega offer technical support?
<Daisuke_Ido> although their fork of wine is woefully behind the mainline version now
<code_man65> I'm in their channel, no one appears to be awake
<tekteen> anyone know where the install program is on the live cd?
<sam1337> lol
<Kanuha> need help setting up wireless. already enabled restricted drivers and firmware, and installed ndiswrapper with inf files, but I cannot see my network
<tekteen> what comes up
<sam1337> tekteen is there not an install icon as a desktop icon?
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> that is created during boot
<tekteen> sam1337: The user and desktop is created during boot
<sam1337> reboot the live cd then?
<tekteen> ???
<tekteen> I am not brite
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> ty
<sam1337> When I try to rename my volume group with "sudo vgrename Debian vg0" I get the message " Volume group "Debian" still has active LVs" how do I get around this?
<pablo-viva> Hi all
<sam1337> Heya!
<h3sp4wn> sam1337: Is / on the lvm ?
<Lido> who is doing scouting?
<sam1337> h3sp4wn: yes
<h3sp4wn> sam1337: use something like grml to rename it then
<pablo-viva> I have an issue with Kopete on Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon and I wanted to check if it was only me or it was a bug on Kubuntu or Kopete 3.5.8
<sam1337> h3sp4wn: grml?
<sam1337> h3sp4wn: Is it easy to use?
<h3sp4wn> !grml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grml - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nicolai_> !ask | pablo-viva
<ubotu> pablo-viva: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stdin> pablo-viva: using MSN ?
<h3sp4wn> sam1337: well you boot it and then do /etc/init.d/lvm2 start
<pablo-viva> yeah using MSN stdin
<hyphenex> I can't get my Kubuntu live CD to start.  X fails to start (I'm running through a VM)
<stdin> pablo-viva: see http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<pablo-viva> I tried with Yahoo Messenger and it works
<h3sp4wn> sam1337: then you can rename it - http://www.grml.org
<pablo-viva> thanks I will look at that
<sam1337> h3sp4wn: then a simple "vgrename Debian vg0" would do the trick?
<h3sp4wn> sam1337: Yes
<sam1337> h3sp4wn: ok thanks for your help.
<h3sp4wn> sam1337: With the root being on it there is no other way I can think of (usually you could drop to single user mode and do it)
<pablo-viva> stdin thanks, do you happen to know if this is a patch i must install on top of kopete or should I remove my actual kopete and install this .deb instaead
<stdin> pablo-viva: just install the package, you don't have to remove anything
<pablo-viva> ok thanks stdin
<ashfaq> Installed Kubuntu gutsy as dual boot, can't find my ntfs drives, how do I access and make them read/write
<stdin> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<hyphenex> I can't get my Kubuntu live CD to start.  X fails to start (I'm running through a VM)
<h3sp4wn> hyphenex: Use the alternative and do a server install
<h3sp4wn> hyphenex: Install X latert
<stdin> the alternate cd installs a desktop system, no need to install X after
<lido01> heey
<h3sp4wn> stdin: But comes polutted with tons of garbage
<h3sp4wn> polluted*
<stdin> h3sp4wn: the alternate cd installs exactly the same system as the desktop cd
<poison--> mornin guys
<h3sp4wn> stdin: but you can select a cli install from the menu
<code_man65> Thanks for the ia32 thing
<code_man65> They weren't installed by default
<h3sp4wn> stdin: which is what I am suggesting
<hyphenex> ahh, I should have just downloaded that one then!
<Rosanne> heeyz
<QwertyM> what's the repository am supposed to add for the Opera browser?
<kaminix> What should I start a script with in order to make sure the user has root priviligies?
<feierfox> hello
<srcnix> Hi all
<feierfox> need a check-sum of kubuntu 7.10 desktop i386
<feierfox> md5
<stdin> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<srcnix> I was wondering if someone can help me. I am using Kubuntu 7.10 and trying to access my removable storage. When I access it, it shows no files. On my Windows box it does. Any thoughts?
<srcnix> The error I get is: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options
<feierfox> thanks! d2334dbba7313e9abc8c7c072d2af09c
<stdin> QwertyM: "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner"
<QwertyM> stdin: thank you, found it in the default sources.list and uncommented it :)
<feierfox> ah!
<feierfox> Kubuntu isnt listed there! :O
<feierfox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<feierfox> no kubuntu :(
<nicolai_> feierfox: http://ls.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/MD5SUMS
<stdin> feierfox: from where you got the ISO, look at the "MD5SUMS" file
<feierfox> ah
<feierfox> ok
<flake> i have a ntfs drive with older copy of xp on it and a bunch of stuff I want to save, can i make it writeable and back stuff up to it from other harddrives
<feierfox> i had it from torrent
<stdin> kaminix: something like 'if [ "$(id -u)" -ne "0" ]; then echo "you aren't root"; fi'
<feierfox> !dkgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dkgp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<feierfox> !dkpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dkpg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<feierfox> hmmm
<kaminix> stdin: Will "sudo echo 'You are now root ;)'" work? :p
<feierfox> how to "force" pakets to install?
<stdin> kaminix: why would you need that? just run the script with sudo
<kaminix> stdin: But I might forget to run it with sudo sometimes, and that's no good. :)
<stdin> kaminix: then you make it say "run me with sudo"
<kaminix> Hmm... good idea.
<LiL-JoN> how come everytime i start up i have to reload my superkaramba themes?
<Hamra> finally i got my hard disk partitioned the way i like it. i didnt like those ntfsresize commands or parted, partition magic from power quest is still my favorite application for the job, and the most trusted!
<waylandbill__> !dpkg | feierfox
<ubotu> feierfox: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<waylandbill__> (that's what you meant to get from ubotu I'm sure)
<Pupeno> How can I check if my mic is working?
<LiL-JoN> waylandbill__: can you help me?
<feierfox> with your voice, Pupeno
<Pupeno> feierfox: he-he-he.
<srcnix> Got it working ;)
<srcnix> How does one play MP3's from Amarok thought ;)
<Pupeno> !mp3 | srcnix
<ubotu> srcnix: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Angelus> did someone fix the boot up splash bug yet ??
<martoya> srcnix: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Pupeno> really, is there some vumeter to see if I'm getting any audio or not?
<LiL-JoN> what was the bug Angelus
<martoya> srcnix: but first you need activate the multiverse repo
<srcnix> Thanks guys, will have a look at the link :)
<Thonolan> rehi
<n1lo> hi sirs
<Angelus> LiL-JoN: the monitor turns off instead of bootup splash, on all resolutions (i tried about 5different settings)
<kaminix> Will I see cool stuff when installing KDE 4 Beta 3 or will it still be all broken like Beta 2 was?
<LiL-JoN> thats for like a laptop? Angelus
<Thonolan> my update from 7.04 to 7.10 broke
<Angelus> no its not a laptop LiL-JoN
<Thonolan> now icant use adept
<LiL-JoN> Angelus: oh
<Thonolan> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/9681
<sebastian^> hmmm strange Thonolan
<Thonolan> if u use sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Thonolan> no hope to fix that ?
<BluesKaj> anyone running the new ATI prprietary 8.41 driver on Gutsy 64bit ?
<sebastian^> yes me BluesKaj
<kapahtuh> hallao everybody,can anyone help me install games on kubuntu?
<LiL-JoN> how come everytime i start up i have to reload my superkaramba themes?
<BluesKaj> sebastian^, are you also running google earth  ?
<sebastian^> Thonolan: there's always hope, but for the moment i don't know how to fix this :-/
<sebastian^> no sorry BluesKaj, are there any problems with ge?
<Artimus> Has anyone been able to fix the Gutsy KDM theme?  When I boot, first it draws the login box, then a second later, it draws the nice pretty "Kubuntu" borders around it.  I don't care for the user list at all, but if it has to be there, it could at least render properly.
<Thonolan> sebastian^: ok
<BluesKaj> sebastian^, well I'm running the default gutsy driver (8.37 I think) but GE doesn't launch altho fgl_glxgears , 3D and DRI are all ok
<wpk> After upgrading do 7.10, brightness keys (fn-f7/f8) on my laptop (hp pavilion dv6150) stopped working. Brightness control through control panel works well tho
<kapahtuh> how to upgrade to 7.10?
<LiL-JoN> can somebody help me superkaramba? Everytime i start reboot i have to reload all of my superkaramba themes and that ticks me off cause i have alot of them.
<sebastian^> kapahtuh: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<LiL-JoN> kapahtuh: this isnt a search box
<kapahtuh> danke schon )
<sebastian^> hmm ok BluesKaj
<sebastian^> kapahtuh: ;)
<RytmenPinnen> are there any recommended unofficial repos with stuff like flash and stuff?
<LiL-JoN> i think i'm going to reinstall 7.10 since i think i customized it a little to much
<Angelus> what did you do to it LiL-JoN?
<LiL-JoN> Angelus: i made it the way i liked it and now nothing really works right
<naegling23> hey, im having an issue, I have the old version of adept (from edgy) and because of this, I cant upgrade to gutsy...how can I get the newer adept?
<LiL-JoN> Angelus: my firefox crashes when i want to watch mpeg video
<Hamra> i connect internet to this computer by LAN from a WinXP PC, and i enabled disconnecting by other computers, is there a way to disconnect from kubuntu?
<Angelus> :O
<LiL-JoN> Angelus: compiz doesn't work well its really choppy
<Angelus> hmm
<Angelus> compiz-fusion works fine here LiL-JoNl
<Angelus> :p
<LiL-JoN> Angelus: well it worked great in the begining
<Angelus> and, have you tried to use konqueror to view those movies instead of firefox?
<BluesKaj> naegling23, you can't upgrade from edgy to gutsy without breaking apps ...upgrade to feisty first then to gutsy
<miir> luu
<LiL-JoN> Angelus: yes but i dont like konqueror
 * feierfox will leave now
<feierfox> booting the 7.10 live-cd
<miir> Goodluck
<LiL-JoN> Angelus: i think reinstall is best
<naegling23> buleskaj, i am running feisty though, for some reason adept-manager (version 2.1) looks the same as the one under edgy, and not the way its supposed to look under feisty
<Azzco> naegling23: What do you mean by that?
<kaminix> Why do I need kde4base-dev in order to run kde4 b3?
<ImpaledOnRebar> how can I split tarball archives like rar?
<miir> Am I the only one having problems with broadcom wireless adapter , USB-disk detection and kopete ?
<LiL-JoN> Angelus: when im back do you want to help me get up and running with the stuff i should install
<LiL-JoN> Angelus: it would be kool :]
<naegling23> azzco, when I open manage repositories, I get the old way of handling them, and that means I cant check off the upgrade distro part
<Azzco> naegling23: You might need to install software-properties-kde
<dhq> does kbluetooth support handsfree
<naegling23> azzco, thats it, thanks for the help
<Azzco> NP naegling23: Someone helped me with that some days ago aswell ;)
<naegling23> azzco, thats weird, i dont know how that got missed in the last upgrade, oh well
<ONeill|chill> Hello, i've got a question. i hope someone can help me. i want to install ubuntu. currently i booted the live version and if i click on the install button on the desktop. the programm loads a few seconds and then quit. what could be wrong?
<Angelus> the gutsy dvd image is finally out!
<wpk> ONeill|chill: are you sure you have correct (as in correctly downloaded/not scratched) CD?
<Angelus> im gonna download it!
<ONeill|chill> yes
<ONeill|chill> i got an error on syslog
<ONeill|chill> Oct 20 14:41:00 ubuntu kernel: [  563.231922] SQUASHFS error: zlib_inflate returned unexpected result 0xfffffffd, srclength 65536, avail_in 0, avail_out 0
<ONeill|chill> Oct 20 14:41:00 ubuntu kernel: [  563.231931] SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x49a06
<ONeill|chill> Oct 20 14:41:00 ubuntu kernel: [  563.231941] SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 1267ae86, size 6c8e
<ONeill|chill> sorry for the 3 line paste
<dhq> ONeill|chill, !pastebin
<dhq> !pastebin ONeill|chill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin oneill - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dhq> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ONeill|chill> k
<ONeill|chill> sorry, next time
<Azzco> Could someone help me, My booting is extremly slow and complains about no resume image or something...
<kaminix> Why is my computer using 495MB swap?
<TimS> I cannot login to my samba share from another PC, it asks for a username and password but none of the accounts I have assinged to it work
<Azzco> kaminix: What did you set it to? 512?
<ONeill|chill> what could that be? maybe memory broken?
<osh_> Hmm, my vmware-server stopped working after upgrade to gutsy. Probably kernel modules mismatch. Anyone got a solution?
<kaminix> Azzco: No, I have 996MB swap. But having 485MB used is worrying.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> How do I register my nickname?
<frank__> Can I get gutsy support here?
<dhq> well anyone here who uses bluetooth
<kaminix> Azzco: Also having 381MB RAM used is... well... not sure actually.
<stdin> !register | AT0M1CB0MB3R
<ubotu> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Thanks stdin!! :]
<flats> Noob question, when I install a program via apt-get or synaptic where does the actual executable go?  For instance If I run kvirc2 it opens but if I want to make a shortcut, where would I find it?
<osh_> Hmm, how do I install things that I probably have in my apt-cache?
<waylandbill__> flats: /usr/bin
<stdin> flats: most go in /usr/bin
<flats> why thank you
<Tatewaki> hmm
<Tatewaki> it's true for apt-get but the bin can also be located other places
<AT0M1CB0MB3R>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Tatewaki> like my crossoveroffice bin is in /opt/cxoffice/bin
<stdin> AT0M1CB0MB3R: always use the server tab ;)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> stdin: lol sorry
<waylandbill__> flats: you can use dpkg -c to view the contents of a package. Example is that dpkg -c /var/cache/apt/archives/adept-manager_2.1.3ubuntu17_i386.deb  tells me that it has /usr/bin/adept-manager inside it.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> stdin: I didn't know i pressed space bar. :[
<stdin> waylandbill__, flats: "dpkg -L Package" is easier
<Tatewaki> AT0M1CB0MB3R, just be warrend i ahve done that trick with my password for my nickname hehe :)
<stdin> AT0M1CB0MB3R: at least it wasn't your password
<waylandbill__> Tatewaki: debian packages have to follow a certain standard and one is that executables belong in /usr/bin.
<Tatewaki> waylandbill__, true, but cxoffice is not a package in the ubuntu reprosite
<Tatewaki> it's however a deb package i used
<stdin> he asked about apt-get/synaptic, so we gave the answer for that
<Tatewaki> yeah i know i also said that :)
<Tatewaki> <Tatewaki> it's true for apt-get
<waylandbill__> Tatewaki: I could build a source package and put it anywhere with a configure switch, so technically they can be anywhere. I agree. I think the question was originally referring to official binary packages though.
<dhq> which would be the best repos mirror where all updates are present
<Tatewaki> true waylandbill__
<flats> Wow I upgraded and everything actually works.....Someone pinch me...
<stdin> dhq: the main one, but that can be slow sometimes (as all other mirrors sync from it)
 * Tatewaki pinch flats 
<flats> OUCH
<flats> yep It's true
<Tatewaki> hmm no fun then
<dhq> stdin, well i deleted my repos searching for new ones could you link me
<flats> OK neone familiar with the 915resolution program?
<Tatewaki> i always get bored when my system works perfekt
<flats> Thats actually how I feel right now
<stdin> dhq: the main repo is http://archive.ubuntu.com
<stdin> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<waylandbill> gives more time for actually using the system for something even more fun. :)
<dhq> stdin, thanks
<Kr4t05> Well...
<Tatewaki> i just don't really know what that should be waylandbill :)
<Kr4t05> The upgrade tool isn't working for me... :/
<dhq> stdin, you use bluetooth
<stdin> nope
<Kr4t05> It gets to the point where it installs new packages and the it closes out.
<Tatewaki> debugging and finding new ways of using the system is a lot of fun for me
<Kr4t05> No errors or anything.
<flats> I'm sitting here trying to figure out what I can do with the system.  Any good network troubleshooting tools?
<Tatewaki> wireshark
<flats> I have that
<Tatewaki> play with hping3
<flats> hey anyone running KDE 4.0?
<flats> the beta
<Tatewaki> nope not yet
<flats> I can't get that to install
<waylandbill> Tatewaki: maybe you need to learn system development then,
<Tatewaki> i should try to play with that
<kaminix> I'm installing the KDE 4 Beta atm. ^^ flats
<stdin> flats: helps if you say why toy can't install it
<bentob0x> anybody can tell me how to enable compiz on 7.10 please?
<stdin> s/toy/you/
<flats> I'm a linux noob.  I'm not up on compiling packages.
<stdin> !compiz | bentob0x
<ubotu> bentob0x: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Tatewaki> waylandbill, i play with some bash scripting right now so it's not that i can't do anything but play with my system, i just find it to be more funny
<stdin> flats: there are packages, see the topic
<Jucato> wb stdin! I missed you for about 24 hours :)
<flats> wow thanks stdin
<flats> on my way
<stdin> Jucato: I had router problems, seems to have sorted itself tho :p
<Jucato> good
<Kr4t05> I'm trying to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy, using the instructions linked to from the topic, and the upgrade works fine up until the point when it tries to install the new packages. Then, it quits. No errors, or anything. Should I just go into Adept and upgrade that way?
<Tatewaki> compiling your own packages is nice but it can be a hell keeping track of
<Jucato> flats: I would really recommend that you don't play with the KDE 4 packages yet....
<bentob0x> thx for the help stdin
<Jucato> flats: unless you're really super curious and prepared not to be amazed
<Jucato> (a.k.a. a wee bit disappointed)
<kaminix> Could anyone help me with this Scim/Skim/Anthy problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3579679&postcount=22
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: did you try amarok 2 yet ? (How stable is it)
<Jucato> h3sp4wn: it's.. um.. usable, if you don't mind not seeing what you're playing :)
<Jucato> I like the new look though.. it's unique, new, and refreshing... :)
<Tatewaki> i have a hard time believing that they can make amarok anymore nice then its
<Kr4t05> Well... Being ignored really does help me figure out my problem. :/
<installationrl> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kaminix> !xim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> Tatewaki: Yeah but its alot easier to build kde4 on solaris than 3.5.8
<installationrl> what problem Kr4t05?
<Tatewaki> wired h3sp4wn
<lexa> привет
<Mr_Grieves> I'm trying to upgrade a feisty install to gutsy over ssh...is there a CLI way to do this?
<Tatewaki> the normal way Mr_Grieves
<lexa> у кого-нибудь возникает проблема с погасание экрана при загрузке 7,10
<h3sp4wn> Mr_Grieves: use aptitude
<Tatewaki> nothing is changed just because it's over ssh
<QwertyM> !russian | lexa
<ubotu> lexa: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<installationrl> ps: use screen.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> lexa: Wow wrong channel buddy
<Tatewaki> you just need to use the commandline
<Kr4t05> installationrl: I'm trying to upgrade Feisty to Gutsy, and the upgrade tool seems to crash whenever it gets to the step where it installs the new packages.
<kaminix> !skim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kaminix> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<osh_> What does a "c" mean when I do an "aptitude search foo"
<kaminix> !xim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<osh_> It shows as "c foo"
<Mr_Grieves> Ok. I'll get to reading some man pages. Everything I've seen says to use Adept in the gui. Thanks :)
<installationrl> Kr4t05: what's it output to console?
<Jucato> osh_: it mean it has been uninstalled, but not purged (config files in /etc still remain)
<Kr4t05> installationrl: I'm not sure how to run the upgrade tool via console
<lovre> hi al
<osh_> Jucato: Thanks. I did look in apt and aptitude man-files but didn't see anything about it there.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> sudo apt-get upgrade?
<osh_> Jucato: Just to show that I'm not the lazy bastard I appear to be. ;-)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Kr4t05: sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Kr4t05> installationrl: I can start up adept, but when I click "Version Upgrade" adept closes out and starts up the upgrader.
<installationrl> Kr4t05: That's funny, I don't really know how people do it using a gooey. :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: hey it's LiL-JoN.
<Kr4t05> AT0M1CB0MB3R: I've been told that it's easy to break things with apt-get?
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: yo
<Kr4t05> I used to upgrade with APT in previous releases, but I wanted to see how much better the GUI upgrade would go.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Kr4t05: not really never broke for me and you can always fix them
<jesse__> hello; I just upgraded to gutsy and now my KDE windows are not repainting (and are thus unusable). anyone have debugging suggestions?
<installationrl> well you need to be producing details of a problem before you know what's gone wrong :)
<installationrl> but you knew that :D
 * osh_ is a little annoyed that gutsy broke vmware. I need vmware for work on monday. :-/
<mauri_> i'm not able to upgrading kubuntu to version 7.10
<flats> Hmm I don't seem to have a kde4 directory under /usr/lib
<osh_> It's my only windows. :-(
<installationrl> feisty broke vmware too, tbf.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: can you help me? with everytime i start up with super karamba i have to reload all of my themes (and thats alot lol)
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: not really an SK guy...
<Kr4t05> osh_: You probably need to recompile your VMware drivers? That happens with any kernel upgrade.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: ok
<h3sp4wn> osh_: which version of vmware ?
<Kr4t05> s/drivers/modules
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: should i just reinstall im on the live cd right now
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: but you will most probably have to put a link to each SK theme in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: um.. why reinstall? just for superkaramba?
<installationrl> pfft, it's not as if they would build on feisty w/o intervention.
<osh_> Kr4t05: Yeah. Except that I removed it to reinstall it (as per a suggestion on ubuntu-forums) and now I can't get it back. :-/
<flats> how do I find a file?  I need to find startkde
<osh_> h3sp4wn: vmware server
<osh_> flats: locate file
<installationrl> locate filename
<Kr4t05> osh_: You ever try VirtualBox?
<mweichert> hi! I have a ubuntu installation but want to try KDE. In synaptic, I see there is a metapackage called 'kde' at version 5:xx. Isn't the latest kde version only at 4?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: not just for super karamba a bunch of stuff i customized my kubuntu too much and now nothing works right
<osh_> Kr4t05: nope. what is it?
<installationrl> virtualbox lacks stuff
<Kr4t05> osh_: If you have the option, you could try that.
<installationrl> for instance, its USB support sucks.
<QwertyM> Jucato: Thanks for that KDM resolution fix on UF by the way .. just encountered it. :)
<Kr4t05> installationrl: Newer versions fix that.
<h3sp4wn> osh_: I am using workstation its working fine here
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: after this install i don't think im going to mess with it any more besides get it the way i like it to look then im done
<h3sp4wn> osh_: (custom 2.6.23 kernel)
<Jucato> QwertyM: np
<Kr4t05> installationrl: I heard a review for the latest version on the Linux Action Show
<h3sp4wn> !info vmware-package
<ubotu> Package vmware-package does not exist in gutsy
<installationrl> Kr4t05: Forgive me if I remain skeptical on that one til I see it working :)
<installationrl> I will give it a spin though when I get time
<h3sp4wn> osh_: If you I would build debian's vmware package (makes deb's for all vmware stuff)
<Kr4t05> installationrl: Of course. :)
<flats> how do I "start a new session in KDM with KDE 4."
<osh_> Problem is that I have a vmware image with windows and all work-related programs on it, so unless virtualbox plays vmware images I relly need vmware.
<h3sp4wn> osh_: Then if it does stop working you can use vmware-any-any easily
<flats> you can get the vmware player if you already have the vmx file
<jesse__> mweichert: just install the kubuntu-desktop package; the '5' is a kubuntu-specific version number
<Jucato> flats: the instructions are on the release announcement page
<mauri_> i'm not able to upgrading kubuntu to version 7.10
<osh_> wwhat's the diff between the server and the player then?
<kaminix> When I try to enter "enter support for complex characters" in KDEs language/regional settings it is not checked when I press OK and look again.
<mweichert> jesse_ hmm, okay - though I'm very interested in trying kde 4
<flats> jucato:  I did all that, the last line is start a new session in KDM with KDE 4.
<flats> How do I start a new kde session?  restart my computer?
<osh_> flats: ctrl-alt-backspace
<osh_> flats: kills X.
<khumba-yo> mauri_ : what happened?
 * flats is scared
<flats> afriad nothing will come back
<Thonolan> is there any option to downgrade my adept frm 7.10 back to my 7.04?
<Jucato> flats: that's why I didn't recommend that you be so daring to try out KDE 4 *beta* 3
<flats> OK here goes.  brb ...I Hope......
<mauri_> khumba-yo: adept-manager say me that a new 7.10 kubuntu version is available
<Jucato> flats: don't worry though, the way Kubuntu made the packages, nothing should break
<flats> hehe but then where's the fun
<Jucato> flats: just logout
<mauri_> khumba-yo: i clicked yes but
<Thonolan> my upgrade break ...
<osh_> I tried to download the old vmware-server deb but it doesn't install the dependancies.
<lovre> i was trying to upgrade to 7.10, and i updated from adept manager. but i didnt get any wizards, and i dont know if i upgraded or not. How do i check?
<mauri_> khumba-yo: after same minutes it says:Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Thonolan> now adept or apt-get wont work
<jesse__> mweichert : not sure if you have to kave kubuntu-desktop in order to try kde4.  kubuntu.org has instructions on trying kde4 which may or may not require kubuntu-desktop
<jesse__> khumba-yo : they renamed the commercial repository to 'partner'
<mweichert> jesse_ any idea what the release date is for kde4?
<lovre> i was trying to upgrade to 7.10, and i updated from adept manager. but i didnt get any wizards, and i dont know if i upgraded or not. How do i check?
<khumba-yo> mauri_ - is your /etc/apt/sources.list modified to gutsy instead of feisty?
<jesse__> mweichert : Real Soon Now. maybe for 8.04?
<Jucato> lovre: did you follow the instructions step by step?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> so Jucatodo you think i should reinstall whats your opinion im on the format page and i dont know if i should do it
<Jucato> lovre: and don't repeat your question every minute
<flats> well still KDE 3.5.8
<lovre> Jucato: ok, sorry, and yes i did
<osh_> mweichert: december. don't remember the exact date.
<installationrl> I'm still not using upgrades for OSes that aren't Debian
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: not really sure if you should. not knowing what state your system is in
<installationrl> and I mean straight, plain debian
<mauri_> khumba-yo: i dont know
<flats> hmmmm
<boubbin> my kaffeine aint playing divx in gutsy, how come ?
<Chousuke> hm
<Jucato> flats: you will have to choose the KDE 4 from the Session menu in the login screen
<flats> oh darn, thanks jucato
<installationrl> I've never found in-place upgrades worth the hassle in any other os.
<Chousuke> My irssi had somehow gotten stuck in the backlog at yesterday 22:00
<flats> brb  again
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: its not that bad but i really dont know how to fix any thing
<khumba-yo> mauri_ - then u should check it out or even change it - then upgrade your system in the console... ;)
<Chousuke> took me three minutes to scroll it to the present :P
<armadillo> salve, c'e' in linea qualche italiano?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: but this week im getting a bash command handbook
<Jucato> !it | armadillo
<ubotu> armadillo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<khumba-yo> mauri_ - just replace all "feisty" with "gutsy" in sources.list
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: good luck :)
<installationrl> AT0M1CB0MB3R: have you considered getting the interweb? :)
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: if you really want to learn, I'd suggest you try to learn how to fix what's broken first
<mauri_> khumba-yo: sorry, i dont remember where to find souce list file
<lovre> Jucato: ok, now im getting an error
<osh_> mauri_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: so i shouldn't reinstall?
<khumba-yo> mauri_ - ^^
<mauri_> osh_: thanks i've just find it
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: my opinion. yes. learn first before reinstall... unless you want the easy way out :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: i think your right im gonna restart and try to fix my comp
<khumba-yo> mauri_ - dont forget to sudo ... ;)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> brb
<osh_> Hmm, no vmware server and no vmware player in gutsy. :-(
<mauri_> khumba-yo: they are already gutsy
<LjL> osh_: oh, that's true. well there is virtualbox though
<khumba-yo> mauri_ - good, then you can log off from your gui and log in on the console, lets say ctrl-alt-F2
<Jucato> LjL: has the problem w/ virtualbox been fixed though?
<khumba-yo> .. then sudo apt-get update
<Jucato> I mean in the repos
<LjL> Jucato: which problem?
<khumba-yo> ..then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jucato> LjL: it needs kernel modules
<flats> well KDE4 is runningbut no icons or programs
<Jucato> which wasn't packaged earlier
<flats> anyone else have that problem?
<Jucato> flats: like I said, it's not exactly something for a newbie to get into
<LjL> Jucato: ah, i haven't tried, but i thought they'd get that set up for final. i do distinctly recall getting new modules from apt... let me see
<Jucato> flats: and not everyone is trying to run a *BETA* release
<LjL> Jucato: it should be fine
<khumba-yo> mauri_ - this should work quite good but it lasts maybe 1 or 2 hours...
<flats> Oh I thought it was somewhat complete.  Beta usually means it's ready except for bugs
<Jucato> LjL: ah yes I see the packages now :)
<flats> this is nowhere close
<Jucato> flats: not really. you should read the release announcements first :)
<Jucato> flats: right-click on the desktop -> Log Out
<ToHellWithGA> is there a theme for kde similar to metacity's "human" theme?
<ToHellWithGA> i'm kinda partial to the brown colors
<Jucato> flats: you can actually also right-click on the desktop -> Run command
<Jucato> then run an app
<flats> thats how I got konversation open
<osh_> LjL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3577870 That one sais that downloading -> installing should pick up dependancies, but it won't. not for me.
<flats> so there's still a  ways to go with KDE4 then, I thought it was usable, my bad
<Artimus> ToHellWithGA: http://www.openwarriors.iblog.co.za/2007/10/07/ubuntu-human-kde-colour-scheme/
<ToHellWithGA> cheers
<LjL> osh_, i suspect the canonical gutsy repositories aren't currently in very good order.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hey Jucato :]
<jesse__> is medibuntu still useful to have in /etc/apt/sources.list.d?
<Jucato> flats: it is a bit, but you only most probably installed only the very base apps, and also it's not end-user usable yet
<Jucato> yo AT0M1CB0MB3R
<drama1981> anybody having major display probs radeon xpress 200 on gutsy? top and bottome title bars take up my WHOLE screen.
<boubbin> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<osh_> LjL: I should probably report a bug on launchpad.net...
<Jucato> flats: read up: http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0-beta3.php
<LjL> osh_: probably. do check out virtualbox in the meanwhile, perhaps it works well enough for you.
<osh_> LjL: But it won't play vmware images, right? So my MS-Office, MS-Project and all that is gone until vmware starts working for me again?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: I'm going to try to fix all of my problems. Hopefully it won't be that hard. So to start how about the ~./kde/autostart? Where do I put that?
<khumba-yo> mauri_ - still there?
<LjL> osh_: no, it won't, though i can't exclude there are converters...
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: it's ~/.kde/Autostart/ it's already there.
<Jucato> !autostart | AT0M1CB0MB3R
<ubotu> AT0M1CB0MB3R: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<mauri_> khumba-yo: yes....LjL suggested me to remove canonical line into source file
<mauri_> khumba-yo: it now works
<khumba-yo> mauri_ - 8D
<drama1981> also get vga not support h48 v89 on boot. my screen goes black until the login screen but its so huge i cant see anything i just have to type my name and pass (cant see the box though)
<h3sp4wn> jesse__: they won't switch to kde4 for an lts release
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: do i have to install "kcontrol-autostart" cause i just alt f2'ed it and it didn't work
<mauri_> khumba-yo: thanks again also tu you
<jeroenvrp>  is it default that k/ubuntu does not allow X from localhost?
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: if you want to. you can always just manually add things to the ~/.kde/Autostart folder
<osh_> LjL: I'll just see if I can get vmware fixed. Worst case I'll just have to downgrade back to feisty and use that.
<khumba-yo> mauri_ - np, ur welcome *lol*
<flats> jucato: thanks for the help.
<bentob0x> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jeroenvrp> so you have to a xhost +localhost first
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: ok :]
<flats> brb
<jeroenvrp> and how to make xhost +localhost permanant?!
<jesse__> do intel i810 video cards use a restricted driver?
<kaminix> Well then, KDE 4 Beta 3. Tell me what cool stuff I can do. :D
<h3sp4wn> jeroenvrp: don't use xhost
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdeutils/superkaramba/questionsanswersandtips.html#id2546132
<installationrl> Has any update fixed failure to detect some 8 series nvidia cards?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: i can't find kde autostart
<jeroenvrp> h3sp4wn: what should I use instead?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: in Konqueror, type the location ~/.kde/Autostart
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: ~ is shorthand for your home directory (/home/username)
<h3sp4wn> jeroenvrp: su user_running_x -c "xauth extract - $DISPLAY" | xauth merge -
<ctw> Hi! I just upraded to Gutsy on my HP Pvilion dv1000 laptop and I am having some trouble with the graphics (integrated intel centrino chipset). Ever since the upgrade the graphics seem to be extremly slow and I can't get my desktop extended to my external screen with xinerama anymore. Any ideas?
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: .kde is a hidden folder in your home directory
 * installationrl (is in the process of moving terabytes of data, so barely has enough bandwidth for irc let alone updates)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: how do i enable session support in kcontrol
<jeroenvrp> h3sp4wn:
<jeroenvrp> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/jeroen/.Xauthority
<jeroenvrp> xauth: (argv):1:  unable to read any entries from file "(stdin)"
<installationrl> so is 8600/8800 detection by restricted-manager ok after updates?
<installationrl> on feisty?
<jerem> Y a t'il des french ici?
<Jucato> !fr | jerem
<ubotu> jerem: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<LjL> osh_: downgrading is not quite supported
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: it should be enabled  by default. in System Settings ->Advanced -> Session Manager
<h3sp4wn> jeroenvrp: or you can use - export XAUTHORITY=/home/<whatever-yourusername-is/.Xauthority
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: it should be set to "Restore from previous session"
<Flats> whats a good place to look for linux/ubuntu apps?
<installationrl> look in the repos.
<Flats> Tucows seems limited these days
<Jucato> Flats: Add/Remove Programs or Adept Manager
<Jucato> Flats: Kubuntu has around 20,000 packages (apps + libraries)
<Flats> well I mean organized with descriptions
<jesse__> Flats: packages.ubuntu.com is also nice for finding the thousands of packages
<Jucato> yes  of course they have descriptions
<Flats> there we go.
<jeroenvrp> h3sp4wn: should 	I restart X
<khumba-yo> ctw - have you checked the system preferences for proprietary drivers?
<installationrl> ifg you want to go further afield or find inspiration, look in linux format, sourceforge and happypenguin.org  :)
<h3sp4wn> jeroenvrp: No should just work - try it
<Jucato> Flats: there we go? packages.ubuntu.com is just an online service to view what you can view in Adept Manager
<jeroenvrp> doesnt work
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: it is but it still doesnt restore all of my themes :[
<armadillo> i need driver for polaroid pdc 3030 for kubuntu, someone can help me?
<jeroenvrp> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :0
<jeroenvrp> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: ". For some themes you will also need to right mouse button click and reload the theme at least once after running it so that the config file will get written to your home directory."
 * ScorpKing waves..
<Flats> yes but it organizes it nice and neat
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: lol i just read that haha
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> let me try that
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: how do i check if it got written into the folder
<Jucato> Flats: have you even taken a look at Add/Remove Programs? it's not organized? it's not neat?
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: um... I forgot :)
<Flats> lemme see.
<installationrl> add/remove programs seems exactly what you'd want tbh.
<ScorpKing> if i do lshw i get --network UNCLAIMED (RTL-8139). eth0 is not there. how do i setup the card?
<jesse__> Jucato : Add/Remove programs is fairly slow (IMHO) and there's a lot to be said for a web browser's "find in page"
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: dang ill try figuring it out
<installationrl> Woo!
<Jucato> jesse__: true. well whatever..
<Argh> re Ihr  .... :-)
<Jucato> whatever floats his boat...
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: I think it's ~/.superkaramba
<Flats> actually it is pretty good.  The good thing about it is I can uninstall the junk I didn't even know was installed
<h3sp4wn> jeroenvrp: works fine here with just - sudo -i and then export XAUTHORITY=/home/samw/.Xauthority && export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Jucato> Flats: careful with what you categorize as "junk"
<jeroenvrp> ah sudo -i
<h3sp4wn> jeroenvrp: read about the "mit magic cookie"
<Jucato> just because you don't know what it is, doesn't mean it's not needed
<VousDeux> so, if I 'sudo lshw' and the results do not show hardware I expected to see, how would I go about correcting that?
<mauri_> khumba-yo: sorry, are you able to help me to configure my webcam
<xenol> i got a question if i need to install codecs once again after upgrade to gutsy?
<drama1981> anybody use radeon xpress 200 graphics?
<Jucato> VousDeux: plain lshw doesn't work?
<h3sp4wn> drama1981: No noone does (not even the people who use them)
<jeroenvrp> h3sp4wn: still doesnt work
<khumba-yo> mauri_ - sorry, not sure, whats wrong ?
<VousDeux> Jucato: what works better?
<Jucato> VousDeux: I don't think you need sudo for lshw
<VousDeux> Jucato: oh, that was a question...
<h3sp4wn> jeroenvrp: PEBCAK ( I have just tested it and it works 100% with gutsy and xterm )
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: they're all written in there
<VousDeux> Jucato: it warns me if I don't use sudo
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> weird
<stephen> anyone can tell me how to enable compiz fusion in 7.10?
<h3sp4wn> Jucato: Uses some stuff in /proc that cannot be read by user
<ToHellWithGA> when i run kcontrol things look normal.  when i run VirtualBox things look HUGE and unrefined.  do y'all have any ideas on that? http://thestonepedo.dyndns.org/images/VirtualBox_Is_Big.jpg
<juan> hello all! can anyone tell me how to configure konqueror as my default file manager?
<Azzco> I really need some help here... I have no idea how to get my computer past "ISOLINUX 3.36 Debian-2007-08-30" I want a fresh install of kubuntu but I can't boot =(
<VousDeux> "WARNING: you should run this program as super-user."
<juan> instead of dolphin
<Jucato> VousDeux: I see...
<Jucato> !dolphin | juan
<ubotu> juan: dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: but there isnt anything in my autostart folder
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: that's ok
<Jucato> session management will handle it automtically
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: the Autostart folder is only for things you put in manually
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ok
<mauri_> khumba-yo: it simple.....kubuntu didn't recognixe my webcam
<claydoh> Jucato: do you ever sleep?
<Jucato> claydoh: of course! in an hour or so :)
<jesse__> Azzco : have you confirmed that the CD works in another computer?
<Jucato> after 2 bottles :)
<jeroenvrp> h3sp4wn: I dont think its a PEBCAK
<ScorpKing> Jucato: only 2? that's quick. :P
<donsdw> How do I get Kubuntu to auto-login.  I am the only one using this computer.
<claydoh> Jucato: cool you always seem to be here when I am awakew, and we are on opposite sides of the planet :)
<stephen> anyone can tell me how to access network folderes?
<VousDeux> it's pebkac
<Jucato> claydoh: hehe :)
<xenol> why does few things like OOo and video waching doesnt work after upgrade to gutsy?
<Jucato> ScorpKing: yeah, I'm not into drinking much
<shogun_> whois Jucato
<claydoh> hehe
<h3sp4wn> VousDeux: Problem Exists Between Chair And Keyboard
<ScorpKing> lol
<VousDeux> no, keyboard and chair
<sebastian^> :)
<khumba-yo> mauri_ - sorry, I never used a webcam :/
<VousDeux> just yanking your chain
<jeroenvrp> anyhow xhost +localhost is working
<mauri_> khumba-yo: ok thanks however
<stephen> is this the support channel for kubuntu or what?
<buz> as opposed to?
<Flats> OK I'm a trillian (windows) user for various IM clients.  Without having to go thru 30 different clients, any recommendations?  Pidgin seems decent but what seems to be the most popular?
<khumba-yo> :)
<Jucato> stephen: it is
<buz> Flats: kopete
<jeroenvrp> Flats: kopete
<Jucato> Flats: in here? Kopete
<Flats> wow
<Flats> cool
<jeroenvrp> your in kubuntu
<Flats> yep
<MarkC> i use pidgin
<buz> try kopete then
<claydoh> kopete for KDe lovers, pidgin is good too
<stephen> how do i do to access network folders?
<MarkC> popular seems to be just an opinion, unless you'll like to do a poll...
<buz> stephen: what kind of network folders
<jeroenvrp> you also have SIM
<Flats> zZZthats kinda what I hoped for
<jeroenvrp> if that is still alive
<stephen> i have folders shared from my windows computer
<Jucato> !best | Flats
<ubotu> Flats: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<xehnida> Kopete crashes when logging to MSN
<stephen> i want to access from kubuntu'
<buz> stephen: google for smb4k
<leexgx> before i make an duplicate on bugs launchpad web site how do i move or add it into gusty list of bugs
<Jucato> xehnida: that's just a new bug. the fix is already available
<buz> or just install it with sudo aptitude install smb4k
<stephen> thanks buz
<MarkC> how do i know if my pc has bluetooth inside it?
<leexgx> most do not
<leexgx> MarkC:
<buz> stephen: you may also try smb://IPofWindows/sharename but smb4k is more comfortable
<MarkC> leexgx: ?
<leexgx> MarkC: most do not have blue tooth only some laptops do
<stephen> okie
<buz> MarkC: try hcitool scan
<buz> if it doesnt work you either dont have BT or its turned off
<MarkC> oh, thanks buz
<boubbin> anyone had proböems with kaffeine in gutsy ?
<buz> boubbin: works splendidly for me
<xehnida> i install the "fix" for Kopete, it still crashes
<ctw> khumba-yo: I don't need a proprietary driver for graphics
<ctw> khumba-yo: it runs on the i810 driver
<boubbin> buz for me, it just loads and never opens. no error msg's when i run from terminal
<buz> mhh thats weird
<ccherrett> I recently lost all keyboard functions on my laptop when logged into kde. even on the external board
<khumba-yo> ctw - sry, just a guess... ;)
<ccherrett> I can type in kdm but in kde it is a no go
<ctw> khumba-yo: thanks anyway :)
<VousDeux> that's a good point...I should probably enable the bluetooth and the touch pad before running lshw
<ccherrett> should I try regenerating the xorg file?
<buz> ccherrett: if you're feeling adventureous sure
<buz> but make backup of current one first
<buz> it does sound like a kde issue though
<shogun_> hey everyone, will it be a problem if i install new gutsy packages from adept? the upgrade installation stucked at 0%, so i closed it
<stealth_> hi folks, i've installed the new gutsyGibbon release, and have problems with the startup, it takes 5 min. from grub to the login screen, what can it be? the pc is not really slow 2,2Ghz. Can somebody help please?
<buz> shogun_: i would not mix feisty and gutsy packages
<ccherrett> buz: hmm any thoughts on what to try?
<mauri_> sameone can help me to configure my webcam?
<jesse__> ccherrett: are your windows actually loading/drawing correctly?
<ScorpKing> will the rtl8150 and rtl8187 modules work on a RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ card? can someone with that card check for me what they have loaded?
<ccherrett> jesse__: yes
<nosrednaekim> stealth_: take a look at dmesg
<scheater6> stealth_: do you get a usplash (the kubuntu logo with a progress bar?_
<nosrednaekim> ScorpKing: will do
<ccherrett> jesse__: I guess I could load flux to see if it is X or KDE
<jesse__> ccherrett : damn, then you've got a different problem than me :P
<ccherrett> :)
 * ccherrett goes to load flux
<stealth_> no there are no progress bar and no logo or something....
<nosrednaekim> ccherrett: eh..... whats the problem?
<khumba-yo> bye @ll
<ccherrett> nosrednaekim: keyboard stopped working in kde on the laptop
<ccherrett> nosrednaekim: external as well but only in kde
<jesse__> ccherrett : try the "failsafe" session type as well
<scheater6> stealth_: ah.  This is actually a common problem it gutsy.  A bug that's being worked on.  When the usplash doesn't show, then your computer goes into suspend before the KDM shows up.  But there's a pretty easy fix
<nosrednaekim> ccherrett: odd
<ccherrett> jesse__: failsafe works fine
<mauri_> sameone can help me to configure my webcam?
<ccherrett> jesse__: even the login scren works
<jesse__> ccherrett : what kind of laptop is it?
<darkox> how to install drivers for nvidia geforce mx5200?
<nosrednaekim> ScorpKing: I'm using the 8139too and 8139cp modules
<ScorpKing> is there a package for it?
<nosrednaekim> ScorpKing: its in the kernel....
<nosrednaekim> darkox: use the restricted-manager-kde
<scheater6> stealth_: sry - trying to find the forum post with the instructions that fixed mine!  brb
<ccherrett> jesse__: toshiba satellite
<ScorpKing> i'm using xubuntu 7.04 an a box and it's not on the machine
<nosrednaekim> ScorpKing: you can't modprobe it?
<damianos> hi
<jesse__> ccherrett : I am sadly out of ideas; did your upgrade go smoothly?
<damianos> Is there anybody who uses bluetooth ?
<scheater6> stealth_: ah!  Got it, alright, ready?
<voicu> if i want to learn about creating simple programs that access the internet, where should i start? i'd like to use C/C++
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: your the best that fixed my problem
<damianos> I have issue with pairing my mobile with PC
<ScorpKing> nosrednaekim: i did. lshw say the card is unclaimed. i only have rtl8150 and rtl8187 modules on that box.
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: great!
<stealth_> yeah thanx ready...
<VousDeux> enabling the bluetooth and the touch pad didn't seem to make a difference for lshw...they are still not shown
<nosrednaekim> ccherrett: try making a new user.
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: kde docs are great too!
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: so is google :D
<ccherrett> nosrednaekim: root can type
<ccherrett> nosrednaekim: so it is a corruption in the .kde dir
<nosrednaekim> ccherrett: you have root login enabled for KDE?
<ccherrett> I will backup and snuff it'
<damianos> ?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: but what about themes that i download from super karamba
<nosrednaekim> ccherrett: back up your email and wipe it :)
<damianos> where i can find kbluepin ?
<spawn57> any of you having trouble logging onto msn using kopete using 7.10?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i add those to there? Jucato
<damianos> for example ?
<ccherrett> nosrednaekim: you can startx in failsafe
<damianos> in which pacage ?
<scheater6> stealth_: check /etc/usplash.conf and make sure the x value is 1024 and the y value is 768
<nosrednaekim> ccherrett: oh.. thats not root
 * ccherrett goes on a snuffing fest!
<xehnida> kopete fix = kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: same way, you just run them once then right-click to close them, run them again, and leave them open when you logout
<ccherrett> nosrednaekim: it says root
<damianos> nobody uses bluetooth here ??
<stealth_> yeah i will check...
<jesse__> ccherrett : I had moved my .kde directory out of the way, and still couldn't type
<nosrednaekim> ccherrett: really? oh ok >:(
<LjL> !find kbluepin
<jesse__> any other dot directories that might be causing the problem?
<ubotu> Package/file kbluepin does not exist in gutsy
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: thats not what fixed it i had to add to the autostart folder :[
<damianos> ubotu: ?
<LjL> damianos: seems you're out of luck
<damianos> why ?
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: oh... :(
<scheater6> stealth_: then open (you'll have to use sudo) /etc/boot/menu.lst and find the kernel you're booting and add "vga=791" without the quotes to the end of that line
<LjL> damianos: because it's not there?
<damianos> so how can I pair my pc  and mobile phone
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: its better then nothing
<ccherrett> jesse__: did you relogin?
<LjL> damianos: pair them to do what?
<ccherrett> jesse__: kde rebuilds the dir on login
<Jucato> AT0M1CB0MB3R: they would probably be hiding somewhere in ~/.kde/share/apps/superkaramba
<damianos> kbluepin is used as pair_helper
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ok
<Jucato> brb.. have to go
<scheater6> stealth: and then "sudo update-initramfs -u -k `uname -r`" without the quotes
<LjL> damianos: are you sure? i don't seem to have kbluepin, but i can pair devices fine
<damianos> so if there is now kbluepin so it must be something else
<LjL> damianos: is kbluetooth started?
<jesse__> ccherrett : I restarted kdm
<damianos> yes
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Jucato: your correct
<aldevaran> hola alguien habla en castellano
<damianos> can u help ?
<scheater6> stealth_: if you care, or need to find these instructions again later. the bug is listed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/63558
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<aldevaran> gracias
<LjL> damianos: i don't know. i can start the pairing from the other device (don't know how to start it from kubuntu), and then i'm simply asked for the PIN in kubuntu.-
<LjL> damianos: i assume you have the "bluetooth" package installed?
<damianos> LjL: Kubuntu asking you for pin ?
<ccherrett> jesse__: still no change?
<LjL> damianos: yes
<damianos> LjL: for sure kbluetooth is installed
<LjL> damianos: "bluetooth", not "kbluetooth"
<jesse__> okay, I just created a brand new user and logged in; cannot type and windows are not finishing loading
<damianos> LjL: /etc/init.d/bluetooth is working
<ScorpKing> jesse__: do you have any full disks?
<LjL> damianos: so if you initiate pairing from your phone (or whatever), what happens?
<ccherrett> jesse__: can you test it with an external board or a live cd?
<ccherrett> where is kmail hiding it's mail?
<damianos> LjL: wait a moment i have never started pairing form my mobile phone
<ccherrett> .kde/share/apps/kmail?
<ccherrett> empty
<nosrednaekim> ccherrett: .kde/share/apps/kmail
<ccherrett> nosrednaekim: empty
<LjL> damianos: how do you start it from kubuntu? i never knew of a way
<ccherrett> hmm
<jesse__> ScorpKing : smallest partition still has 6Gigs free
<ScorpKing> ok
<jesse__> ccherrett : it's more the windows-not-loading problem for me
<mrtimbo> how do i play encrypted dvds?
<ScorpKing> maybe hot cpu?
<firexdcc> mit kb geht das brennen nicht
<ccherrett> nosrednaekim: sorry idiot erro on my part :)
<nosrednaekim> ccherrett: did you set your mailDIR to something else?like ~/mail?
<damianos> LjL: I have nokia 6021 it seems that i cannot pair it form my phone
<LjL> !de | firexdcc
<ccherrett> nosrednaekim: looking at roots .kde :( </shame>
<mrtimbo> how do i play encrypted dvds?
<LjL> damianos: well, what does it say? does it at least discover your kubuntu machine?
<nosrednaekim> heh :)
<ubotu> firexdcc: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<seriekrock> i have intstalled emerald, but i dont have any themes exept for one, how do i get more themes? i cant find emerald-themes in adept
<jim__> Hi all, having some issues on my Dmesg with regards my CDROM which worked fine in 7.04 but in 7.10 I an't access it at all The message I get repeatedly is **hdb: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }
<mrtimbo> how do i play encrypted dvds?
<scheater6> stealth_: according to launchpad, a fix has been released, so check adept and see if you have an update to kubuntu-artwork-usplash or usplash-theme
<LjL> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jerem> ya des french ici?
<LjL> !fr | jerem
<ubotu> jerem: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mrtimbo> thank you
<jesse__> restating my problem: brand new user logs in, mouse is fine.  open Konsole from kmenu, the window is created but the menu/icons/tabs take between 1 and 2 minutes to render and for me to be able to start typing
<nosrednaekim> jesse__: hummmm do you have XGL installed?
<VousDeux> it seems like konqueror should be able to switch between file management mode and web browsing mode depending on what has been entered into the address bar
<jerem> french?
<jesse__> nosrednaekim : dpkg --get-selections says no
<nosrednaekim> jesse__: "apt-cache policy xserver-xgl"
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nosrednaekim> VousDeux: I think it can
<stealth_> big thanx @scheater i wanna try....
<VousDeux> nosrednaekim: that does not seem to be the default behavior
<jesse__> my problem occurs for konqueror and I assume all other apps as well
<jerem> ya des french ici?
<jesse__> nosrednaekim : Installed: (none)
<nosrednaekim> jesse__: hmm ok. could you possibly try installing another WM?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: it worked thanks
<jesse__> nosrednaekim : 'failsafe' session type works fine
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: ok...sweet
<scheater6> jerem: nous parlons l'anglais
<ScorpKing> lol
<jim__> Actually I may have found the problem, could someone just confirm that this is WRONG - cheers - /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<nosrednaekim> jesse__: ah.. right.
<jesse__> nosrednaekim : will install/try fluxbox
<scheater6> jerem: On parle le français dans *kubuntu-fr
<ScorpKing> jim__: i don't think udf should be in there unless you read mac disks.
<LjL> jerem has left ages ago, scheater6
<scheater6> ljl: yea, just saw that.  I figured if he didn't get the ubot message I'd give telling him myself ago.  Thanks anyway
<jim__> ScorpKing: Its the default from my install, it seems strange that it sets hdb as my cdrom and its noauto as well
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ScorpKing:  should i install wine since i like to use adobe photoshop/americas army and other stuff
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: actually, there is a version of America's Army for linux
<scheater6> wonder what happened to stealth_?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> AT0M1CB0MB3R: REALLY omg i loove that game
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: help me out?
<nosrednaekim> let me see if I can find it
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> iloveyou
<juan> i have a small problem, now when starting desktop effects at startup,it is the last thing it does, so it loads everything and then the screen goes black until it loads compiz and beryl
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: http://www.linuxhardware.org/article.pl?sid=05/10/31/1658218
<blendtux> yes juan
<blendtux> and you want it to first start i guess juan
<juan> yes
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: your the best but will adobe photoshop run on linux
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ?
<juan> any idea onhow to do this blendtux ?
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: only with wine
<nosrednaekim> if then...
<blendtux> i dont have no idea how to change it juan, but maybe you can go to the #beryl channel
<_thomas> hi
<juan> so it is normal, blendtux ?
<blendtux> i dont know juan
<juan> alroght, thanks for your hlp
<_thomas> i've got a dual core cpu and I was testing it a bit, and i saw super_pi only uses one of the 2 cores, how can I set it to use both?
<eljefe> hello, how can i charge my Mtotrola Razr off of the USB?  It used to work but now it doesn't, even though dmesg recognizes the plug-in of the phone
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: but thats a oooooooooollllllllllllddddddddddd version
<nosrednaekim> eh really?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: can i run a newer version?
<nosrednaekim> prbably
<spawn57> does kopete connect to msn on 7.10 for all of you?
<nosrednaekim> bug 513500
<eljefe> kopete and msn never seem to get along
<_thomas> yeah, you just have to install a new kdelibs packet
<nosrednaekim> spawn57: there is a bug in the current KDElibs
<spawn57> hmm damn...wonder want's happening to me
<_thomas> spawn57:
<spawn57> nosrednaekim: got a link for me?
<_thomas> 1 sec
<jesse__> neat.  loaded icewm (new user).  WM starts just fine, xterm loads and can be typed in.  konsole takes >1min to load
<jesse__> it appears my kde is somehow borked; how do I go about reinstalling it?
<_thomas> the deb: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<_thomas> the thread: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<_thomas> spawn57:
<spawn57> _thomas: I can't see what you're writing =(
<_thomas> [18:23] <_thomas> the deb: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<_thomas> [18:23] <_thomas> the thread: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3041
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: but can i download a new version for linux?
<nosrednaekim> jesse__: humm
<juli> hello, may sound odd but after a little bit messing around a question, someone running compiz on kubuntu 7.10 (gutsy)?
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: hmm doesn't seem like there is a newer version..
<nosrednaekim> juli: yup
<ccherrett> nosrednaekim: any idea how to resore the account settings, incoming and outgoing in kmail from the backup?
<_thomas> spawn57: just download the .deb and install it with gdebi
<tuco_> Need to make my audigy2 notebook soundcard the default one on the laptop, tried same as for Feisty but it still won't work.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: its 2.8.2 the one yo gave me was 2.5
<_thomas> i've got a dual core cpu and I was testing it a bit, and i saw super_pi only uses one of the 2 cores, how can I set it to use both?
<spawn57> _thomas: got a link to this deb?
<nosrednaekim> ccherrett: just replace the kmail DIR I would imagine
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: yeah... so I see.
<_thomas> spawn57: dude read up
<ccherrett> nosrednaekim: it just restored the mail :)
<eljefe> hello, how can i charge my Motrola Razr off of the USB with my Kubuntu 7.04??  It used to work but now it doesn't, even though dmesg recognizes the plug-in of the phone
<ccherrett> nosrednaekim: left all settings out
<_thomas> spawn57: the deb: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<tuco_> I type that: gksudo asoundconf set-default-card example_sndcard
<ccherrett> nosrednaekim: google time
<juli> nosrednaekim installed compiz recently (worked on ubuntu), radeon driver for rs300 mobility radeon alrdy installed and running but dont really know where to activate compiz, typing "compiz" from console didnt work so far...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: now im sad
<nosrednaekim> ccherrett: errr... hmm IDK... maybe it was in the kontact folder..
<spimort> hi all
<tuco_> and it gives me that:Please note that you are attempting to run asoundconf as a privileged superuser, which may have unintended consequences.
<nosrednaekim> juli: do you have xgl installed?
<eljefe> well i did nothing but it is working now
<spawn57> _thomas: thanks man =]
<nosrednaekim> tuco_: don'tworry about it ;)
<juli> no, read that aiglx would be better, and alrdy a part of 7.10
<juli> nosrednaekim (above)^^
<hargibi> hey. I cant find the package beryl... Any update on that?
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: yeah... sorry, thats the problem with linux... no big games.
<nosrednaekim> juli: but is your card supported by it?
<nosrednaekim> hargibi: its compiz-fusion now in gutsy
<hargibi> ahh
<hargibi> ok =)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: i wish i didnt have to have windows anymore I HATE IT and its taking up 500gb of space i could be using for linux
<vrun> Hi Folks ... I desperately need your help on the upgrade to 7.10 :-(((  ... Distribution Upgrade hangs on "configuring kdeaddons-doc-html ... for 20min now :-(((
<tuco_> It is recognized Nos same as in Feisty, only now I can't default it
<vrun> <sigh>
<tuco_> is there any specific commsnd to make it the default one?
<nosrednaekim> tuco_: ask on #alsa
<tuco_> what do I type?
<juli> nosrednaekim should be (at least according to the list of aiglx) though im a bit confused about notebook sticker saying its a "9000IGP" (would not be supported) and lspci saying it would be 9100IGP (supported)...
<lovre> hi. i was trying to upgrade to kubuntu 7.10, but i got some errors, some packages could not be installed for an unknown reason. Now it just stays on 2% of upgrade, and not moving.... why, how, what to do now
<vrun> What's going to happen if I cancel the process ?
<ubuntu__> can anyone tell me how to mount my harddrive while I am in the livecd?  i need to copy some files over
<nosrednaekim> juli: ok,my bro has the same chip, yes its supported by AIGLX
<jesse__> what kdelibs version should I have installed after the gutsy upgrade?
<vrun> lovre: I am on 61% - but I does hang there too :-/
<nosrednaekim> juli: run "compiz --replace"
<juli> nosrednaekim ty ill try
<RytmenPinnen> is it hard to make /home its own partition?
<lovre> vrun: but its done "Fetching the upgrades", its stuck on "Installing the upgrades"
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: no
<lovre> vrun: wouldnt it be easy to install
<lovre> im dissapointed
<RytmenPinnen> k, I'd like to do that now, after lots of hassle, I ended up formating after all :/
<vrun> Yup ... fetching was not problem ... and I wouldn't have worried
<RytmenPinnen> so now I want to have /home as a separate partition
<vrun> I am "scared"
<LEE986321> hello
<ubuntu__> can anyone tell me how to mount my harddrive while I am in the livecd?  i need to copy some files over
<davio> why whwn start beryl my dektop is white?
<lovre> vrun: what to do now?
<tuco_> Nos anything I need to do try to make the audigy2 the default card on my laptop?
<juli> nosrednaekim there a paste service? getting an error message from the console...
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<LEE986321> is Genii in here?
<davio> why when start beryl my desktop is white?
<lovre> i cant believe this could happen, a simple upgrade. I thougt that only windows have big problems with small operations
<vrun> lovre: I simply do not know ... I am too scared to cancel the whole process... never happened to me before (and this is my third upgrade)
<NickPresta> lovre, having bad luck with the Gutsy upgrade?
<vrun> my third KUBUNTU update I should add
<nosrednaekim> vrun: ah... all the fetching is done?
<RytmenPinnen> nosrednaekim: do I do it in disk & Filesystems?
<vrun> YES fetching went OK
<lovre> NickPresta: yes, it stopped after some error messages.
<NickPresta> lovre, mine did too...
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: are you on the livCD?
<lovre> NickPresta: what did you do
<vrun> Installing hangs at 61% and "kdeaddons-doc-html"
<tuco_> Vrun...connect using a network cable, go get Wireless assistant from adept, configure it and then remove Knetwork manager. This is how I solved exactly the same problem.
<juli> nosrednaekim http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41355/
<NickPresta> I close the upgrade window, unlocked apt, and then ran `sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade` a few times until all upgrades were done.
<RytmenPinnen> nope I ended up formating after all, turns out most of the /home folder had dissappeared when I tried to do some partitioning on my own through the installation program
<nosrednaekim> vrun: then you can cancle that safely and run from the terminal "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<LEE986321> hmm sounds like a bad cd try recording one at a slower speed
<tuco_> Me now I just need to sort my sound card out.
<RytmenPinnen> nosrednaekim: you got that? I allways forget puttin the name first
<vrun> tuco: I am using a cable ... network is OK (as you can see me typing on THAT PC) ;-)
 * LEE986321 puts a pot pie inthe micro
<lovre> NickPresta: why is this happening? I came from windows to linux because of shit like this. Simple stuff that goes berserk when least expected. Now im dealing with the same shit on linux too :( :(
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: so you have it installed?
<RytmenPinnen> nosrednaekim:  yup
<RytmenPinnen> fresh and clean
<vrun> nosrednaekim: The warning I get  when trying to cancel is quite scary ...  :-/
<NickPresta> lovre, despite this problem, this is a fairly isolated incident. I've upgraded from Dapper > Edgy > Feisty and now to Gutsy and this is the first time something like this has happened. I'
<lovre> vrun: i dont care, i will kill it with an axe
<nosrednaekim> vrun: whats it say?
<NickPresta> lovre, I'm experiencing a whole bunch of other problems with Gutsy at the moment. I wish I would've stayed with feisty.
<vrun> OK .. so let's do it
<lovre> NickPresta: there is no going back at this point?
<LjL> lovre: wait, a distribution upgrade is a "small operation"? please reduce your expectations :) is upgrading from windows 2000 to XP a small operation?
<nosrednaekim> juli: hmm pastebin the results of "glxinfo" for me
<vrun> nosrednaekim: "Configuring kdeaddons-doc-html"  ... time is not counting anymore ... or wait ... you mean the message ?
<nosrednaekim> vrun: yeah
<nosrednaekim> the message
<LEE986321> o who here wants to  help me set up my ati drivers now taht I have the PC seeing the ati card as a vessa?
<tuco_> Ok Vrun. You have a wireless card on your pc?
<lalalande> hi to the room.. i've rcently installed kubuntu and guarddog.now im having problems with konversation kopete korrent some help?
<juli> nosrednaekim hmm shouldnt be, its what im getting when im doing "compiz --replace" in console
<lovre> LjL: well, its not a small operation, ill give you that. But it is something that should go rather smoothly. Shouldnt it? I mean, doesnt every user want to be able to be up to date without having to spend sleepless night every time a new version is released?
<vrun> The system could be in an unusable state if you cancel the upgrade. You are strongly adviced to resume the upgrade  ... "adviced" sic> _:-(
<nosrednaekim> juli: no... I know... please pastebin the results of "glxinfo"
<vrun> tuco_: NO WIRELESS on that PC
<nosrednaekim> vrun: ah..ok... don't worry about it then... cancel it
<juli> nosrednaekim on the way..
<LjL> lovre, a new version is released only every six months. sure, we would all wish that upgrading were always smooth - but that's just not always the case as everyone's system is set up differently and there is plenty of things that may go wrong
<vrun> OK ... I'll go for it
<eljefe> lalalande: you can try using IPTraf (graphical-command-line app) to see which ports you need to open in Guarddog
<tuco_> Ah OK. Well I could have helped you with wireless sorry.
<vrun> lovre: Don't worry ... I have to work with win ... lotsa problems... KUBUNTU went fine ... until this incident ... I am hoping this is a freek one
<vrun> THANKS GUYS
<vrun> 'n gals
<juan> what happened to the kbuntu forums?
<lovre> LjL: i realise that. And if i were on linux for a long time i would probably be ok with it. But im just getting to know linux, and now this. A version upgrade that goes wrong. It sets me of, saying: linux is not at all that great.....
<eljefe> juan: ??
<nosrednaekim> vrun: ummm you know what you have to run now?
<juli> nosrednaekim output of glxinfo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41356/
<eljefe> lovre: windows upgrades stank too, it just that they were less often
<mulander> lovre: people would tell you the same about xp to vista upgrades :)
<LjL> lovre: if you thought linux was "great", then again, reduce your expectations. it's a decent free system.
<tuco_> anyone who can lighten my solution to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 158
<eljefe> i prefer th e reinstall anyways, it makes me feel like everything is a bit cleaner
<nosrednaekim> juli: no direct rendering.. there is your problem. run the restricted-manager-kde and see if it says there is a ATI driver available
<juli> btw there a faster way putting peoples names in front of what you r saying when u want to adress someone specifically?
<juan> when i try to access the kubuntu forums, i get :
<juan> ERROR: Database error.
<juan> Cannot execute the query: SELECT m.posterTime, m.subject, m.ID_TOPIC, m.ID_MEMBER, m.ID_MSG, m.ID_BOARD, IFNULL(mem.realName, m.posterName) AS posterName, t.ID_BOARD, t.numReplies, b.name AS bName, m.body, m.smileysEnabled, m.Icon, mem.avatar, av.filename FROM (smf_topics AS t, smf_messages AS m, smf_boards AS b)
<vrun> norednaekim: Will run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  ... that OK ?
<nosrednaekim> !tab | juli
<ubotu> juli: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<LjL> lovre: now anyway, what are you stuck at right now?
<tuco_> Please someone help with my sound card. It is driven me banana!
<nosrednaekim> vrun: yeah... and if that fails... just run it again and again
<mauri_> xmms does not works if adept manager is not open...why
<juli> nosrednaekim should i take the proprietary driver instead of radeon for sure?
<nosrednaekim> juli: you can try it...
<eljefe> juli in Konversation, you can type a few letters and hit [tab]
<juli> tyvm all, makes life a lot easier ^^
<lovre> Well, the problem is that i know windows suck. It sux so bad, and its update sux even worse! Its so bad i dont want to have anything to do with it anymore. So i look at my alternatives. There comes kubuntu. LInux. Is  there NO os that could just work? Is it much that im asking?
<lovre> LjL: im stuck with installing the upgrades
<vrun> norednaekim: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"   ... do I need to reboot ?
<LjL> lovre: i don't think there is any usable operating system that give you 100%, or even 95%, certainty of a successful distribution upgrade without manual intervention, no.
<eljefe> lovre: use the LTR (long term release) and just stick with the apps, but they do get outdated in the fast-moving world of FLOSS
<juli> radeon driver supports graphics card according to lspci...
<RytmenPinnen> lovre: you could allways try updating from CD Thats what I would've done if I knew what was going to happen to me when I did the network update :)
<lovre> :)
<LjL> lovre: can you give me a screenshot?
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix | vrun
<ubotu> vrun: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lovre> yes, wait
<Jucato> claydoh: you still there?
<claydoh> Jucato: yes i am
<tysonsw> can someone give me a tip were I can get a good windows app?
<RytmenPinnen> nosrednaekim: lets get down to bussiness with that partitioning :) if you got time I'm not in a hurry
<Jucato> claydoh: what happened to kubuntuforums?
<vrun> nosrednaekim: merci  - works ... or better "dist-upgrade has started again now"  :-)
<juli> nosrednaekim: there is no other driver available for my card, initially he recognised the graphics card as RS300 but put "ati" driver in xorg.conf
<claydoh> Jucato: dunno (as usual)
<vrun> Anyone know what "package: ggzd" is ... it faild to install or upgrade
<nosrednaekim> RytmenPinnen: it would probably be easier if you just did it from the liveCD and installed again.
<newsense07> i have vista installed on another partition :( and wnat to run ie in linux, will wine run ie ?
<Jucato> claydoh: hehehe! it's down (which is surprising...)
<RytmenPinnen> :o
<claydoh> was down, looks like it is being recovered as I get some pages, but some bd errors
<nosrednaekim> juli: huh. well seems you are stuck with no direct rendering... thank ATI
<lovre> LjL: it showd some errors, it couldnt install some packages. Then its just like this: http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc86/kDevious/snapshot11.png
<LEE986321> ok i am installing the river using this method how ever I was told to use guttsy when ever feisty pops  some on e want o help me through this?
<Jucato> claydoh: Can't open file: 'smf_members.MYI' (errno: 145)
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: yes, it will
<LEE986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41357/
<Jucato> claydoh: hm.... ok.. thanks anyway :)
<Jucato> peace
<tysonsw> can someone give me a tip were I can get a good windows app?
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: thanks
<tuco_> Anyone having issues with audigy2 sound card in gutsy?
<LjL> lovre: uhm, pastebin /var/log/dpkg.log (at least the last 100 or so lines of it)
<juli> nosrednaekim: :-(( grrr ATI, ill try to look around for a solution tyvm so far!!!
<mauri_> xmms does not works if adept manager is not open...why
<claydoh> Jucato: yeah, i get that currently, earlier I got nothing, then a page or 2, then a more detailed error. I hink files are being re-uploaded
<vrun> tuco_: Will let you know once I get there :-)
<LjL> lovre: i assume now the HD doesn't seem to be crunching at all?
<lovre> no
<Jucato> claydoh: I hope everything's ok :)
<LEE986321> juli if its ati x300 look at my bin also make sure if there in 64 bit mode that they have vessa in place of ati
<LEE986321> juli http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41357/
<tuco_> Ok Vrun thanks for that
<claydoh> Jucato: me too
<LEE986321> juli does hat help? I just need help folowing the directiosn
<claydoh> sat is one of the few times I can try some actual forum mod work/tech support
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: do you know how i could get wine to use my vista dlls rather than creating a ~/.wine folder and copying its own dlls there ?
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: no... and don't ever use vista dll's with wine
<lovre> LjL: here is the whole day: http://pastebin.com/m6927678b
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: lol i had a hunch that wpould be the answer , cool thanks
<[ifr0g]> So any one who did not have a successful upgrade ?
<Hamra> can i like add a folder to apt-get's path? so that it would search it first for packages then download if the pack. isnt there?
<nosrednaekim> vrun: is the upgrade still going?
<vrun> yup
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: probably a good idea to never use Vista period ;)
<LEE986321> hmm I have the upgrade but my PC keeps trying to upgrade  lol
<vrun> YES... stay away from VISTA as long as you can !!!
<vrun> <sigh>
<jesse__> Hamra: odds are you want to use dpkg -i somepachage.deb instead
<juli> LEE986321: no notebook sticker saying its a mobility radeon 9000, lspci saying rs300 mobility radeon 9100 IGP
<LjL> lovre: so it stopped doing anything after 17.34?
<LEE986321> Vista is the apittamy of all software
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: used it about ten times since i bought it, i need ie for some sites though and was planning on gaming on it but i need more ram or something
<jesse__> Hamra : or whatever the right-click action is in kubuntu these days
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: lol
<seriekrock> anyone knows where i can find addon for xfire in pidgin or kopete?
<lovre> LjL: yes, and it is 18:53 now
<seriekrock> !xfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> lovre: kill it
<lovre> LjL: long time
<lovre> LjL: ok
<lovre> LjL: killed. what now...
<ariane> hi. i just installed kubuntu 7.10 and the nvidia drivers for graphic acceleration and i wanted to know how do i activate compiz fusion ? it is supposed to be installed by default with the 7.10 right ? could someone help me with this please ?
<LjL> lovre: do you have any third-party repositories enabled, or third-party packages installed? if unsure, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<lovre> LjL: should i format my disk and install again?
<LEE986321> juli ergles sorry hmmm, may this can work wi th other drivers just substitue th x 300 for the others
<[ifr0g]> so does gutsy dvd come with compiz ?
<mauri_> xmms does not works if adept manager is not open..
<lovre> LjL: im not sure, so here you go: http://pastebin.com/m5d44ca49
<juli> LEE986321: hmm trying perhaps or seeing around who else having the notebook card and probs with it
<nosrednaekim> ariane: its not instaled by default, get it with "sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager"
<ariane> nosrednaekim: oh well, thanks a lot.
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: let me guess, vistas version of ie doesnt work in wine does it ?
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: nope.
<nosrednaekim> on 4 and 6 I think
<Kr4t05> Okay... For some reason, when I upgraded to Gutsy, I didn't get Dolphin as my default file manager.
<Kr4t05> It still opens Konqueror...
<LjL> lovre: i strongly suggest that you remove like 44 (gutsy-proposed). then "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: can i dl ie and install it using wine ?
<nosrednaekim> !ie4linux | newsense07
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ie4linux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lovre> LjL: why is this: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: i appreciate all your help, i never had a use for windows till now and i dont want to run it
<ubuntu__> does anyone know how to access folders of a previous installation from the kubuntu livecd?  i am trying to copy over kmail email and korganizer settings from my previous installation
<LjL> lovre: because not having kubuntu-desktop installed may seriously harm your upgrading - so, best to make sure it's installed, just in case.
<[ifr0g]> newsense07, pls dont. Use ies4linux instead.
<nosrednaekim> !info ie4linux
<ubotu> Package ie4linux does not exist in gutsy
<newsense07> oh man
<lovre> LjL: sory for being dumb, but what is kubuntu-desktop? and why dont i have it installed :S
<LjL> !kubuntu-desktop | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<nosrednaekim> !info ies4linux
<ubotu> Package ies4linux does not exist in gutsy
<[ifr0g]> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<newsense07> guess i could load an iso of vista in vmware right
<LjL> lovre: i didn't say that you don't have it installed - i'm just saying it *might* not be, so better make sure
<mauri_> xmms does not works if adept manager is not open..
<LjL> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> !ies4linux
<ubotu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<[ifr0g]> awesome.
<nosrednaekim> thanks LjL
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: can you help me with something else?
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: depends...ask :)
<[ifr0g]> :)
<Kr4t05> Gee, I forgot the kubuntu-desktop part of upgrading. :P
<newsense07> cool, thanks everyone, im gonna give ies4linux a try than delete the vista partition all together
<LjL> Kr4t05: if you use the update manager, that shouldn't be an issue as it's done automatically
<tysonsw> kan someone help me with how I should install firefox on kubuntu???
<Kr4t05> LjL: I couldn't... I kept crashing on me.
<[ifr0g]> tysonsw, adept
<Kr4t05> tysonsw: What he said.
<K7> hi! i've intel pro wireless 3945 , and alice w-gate plus 2 as modem/router! can someone help me to connect ?
<tysonsw> ifr0g adept??
<tysonsw> ifr0g sorry linux newbie
<[ifr0g]> tysonsw, k-menu > system > adept
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ubuntu__> does anyone know how to access folders of a previous installation from the kubuntu livecd?  i am trying to copy over kmail email and korganizer settings from my previous installation
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: mount the drive..
<vrun> tysonsw:  use ADEPT ... i.e. klick Kubuntu icon klick SYSTEM, klick ADEPT
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: my firefox crashes when i try to watch a video with mplayer is there a way to make VLC player default player for mpeg/wmv files
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ?
<[ifr0g]> lol
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: there MAY be...I don't use VLC so i'm not sure
<ubuntu__> nosrednaekim: i have mounted the drive... but certain hidden folders are locked and say i do not have permission.... such as ~/.kde
<LjL> !mount | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<LjL> ubuntu__: use sudo.
<nosrednaekim> ubotu: use sudo -i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about use sudo -i - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__:  use sudo -i
<LEE986321> eh can some one help me with the follwing direction?
<LEE986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41357/
<ubuntu__> nosrednaekim: is there a way to sudo the dolphin manager?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: if i uninstall every other player would that work?
<LjL> !kdesudo | ubuntu__
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: "kdesu d3lphin"
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdesudo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !kdesudo is <alias> kdesu
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> nosrednaekim: kdesudo in gutsy
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesu » to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use « sudo <GUI application> »; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: no
<tuco_> Let me know when you can help me Vrun ok!
<ubuntu__> nosrednaekim: i get "command not found"
<lovre> LjL: i get this error when trying to install kubuntu desktop: http://pastebin.com/m423494cc
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu__: "kdesudo d3lphin"
<LjL> !no kdesu is <reply> In KDE, use « kdesudo » (Gutsy) or « kdesu » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use « sudo <GUI application> »; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<newsense07> ies4linux worked great for me, man i love this channel
<vrun> norednaekim:  I'M DONE ... only error remaining ist "ggzd"  ... GOING TO REBOOT now  x-ing fingers !!!
<vrun> bye
<LjL> lovre, you have not killed everything. pastebin "ps aux"
<nosrednaekim> vrun: good luck!
<vrun> :-)
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: we try :)
<tuco_> Anybody having a problem with their sound card in Gutsy! I am trying to have my audigy2 the card by default but I can't.
<LEE986321> nosrednaekim hey they there I fonaly figuresd out that issue
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ubuntu__> nosrednaekim: it worked.... thank you.
<nosrednaekim> LEE986321: yeah?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: OMG I LOVE YOU
<newsense07> nosrednaekim: man your batting 100 today
<lovre> LjL: here: http://pastebin.com/meee02c9
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, i love you too
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: :]
<LEE986321> nosrednaekim yeah I had to change the ati drover to vessa in the 64 bit mode, but I still need help with the directions
<giuseppe> hi all anybody knows how to install ubuntu on raid 0?
<nosrednaekim> newsense07: lol
<tysonsw> ifr0g thx for the help with adept.. love that program
<LEE986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41357/ <<<<<those direcions
<nosrednaekim> LEE986321: instructions for what..
<[ifr0g]> tysonsw, yup, me too. But try to learn about apt-get too..
<tuco_> Please kind people...this is doing my head in!
<LEE986321> nosrednaekim for my ati I was told to replace gutsys with fiesty
<[ifr0g]> :)
<tysonsw> ifr0g ok.. what is the difernce beetwn them+
<[ifr0g]> tysonsw, do you like typing commands ?
<LjL> lovre: it got cut off... use a bigger terminal, or do "ps ax" instead
<tysonsw> ifr0g not wo mutch.. but it could be good to learn
<nosrednaekim> LEE986321: may I ask why you are not using the packages in the repositories?
<lovre> LjL: http://pastebin.com/m5463578b
<Dr_willis> learn the shell.. JUST do it! :)
<Dr_willis> your patience will be rewarded
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: it says its installed already
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: its useful if you want to install something from the command line (i.e. if KDE crashes)
<LEE986321> nosrednaekim because of the ill fated BLOSD
<tuco_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh
<tuco_> I am going crazy damn it!
<LEE986321> nosrednaekim or should it work now that I hcanged to vessa?
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, huh, ok then uninstall  mozilla-mplayer
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: i just did
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim okej..
<LjL> lovre: sudo kill -s 9 7683 7837 10166
<[ifr0g]> tuco_, i know this channel can be bad..
<LjL> !adept crash fix | lovre, and if it still doesn't work
<ubotu> lovre, and if it still doesn't work: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<LEE986321> nosrednaekim and then the other question is how do I get the repos?
<[ifr0g]> tuco_, its cause no one likes sound problems.. cause most of us dont have it. :D
<tuco_> :-(
<inaety> Hello I just installed Gutsy, however, Kopete doesn't have smooth scrolling before? on Feisty it was nice and smooth scrolling, now it's boring
<nosrednaekim> LEE986321: what repositories?
<lovre> LjL: done, what now
<tuco_> It was working fine in feisty not there is no sound coming out of the speakers
<mic> since my update to gudsy my kopete crash if a try to connect MSN network. It's the amd64 version, any suggestions?
<tuco_> I have checked everything
<LjL> lovre: now see if the apt-get stuff works
<lovre> ok
<[ifr0g]> tuco_, try giving more info on your card type and the problem in detail.
<LEE986321> the ones for my ati drivers
<LEE986321> nosrednaekim the aaati
<tuco_> I have an duo core laptop...with intel onboard sound and an audigy 2 notebook sound card. I want the audigy 2 to be the default one not the intel onboard one.
<Pete^_> I can't get my multimedia buttons to work in Toshiba Equium A100 Laptop, any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> LEE986321: for the ones you are installing, there IS no repository
<apollo2011> hi everyone. I ran through the procedure to upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy using the Update Manager, and it downloaded everything it needed, started applying the packages, and I checked on it every once in a while to make sure no messages had come up and the progress bar showed it was about halfway when I got a bunch of messages saying programs quit unexpectedly and then a message saying the update had been aborted. Now I can't get apt to show that any
<apollo2011>  more packages need to be installed, but I presume the update manager was only half done. Anyone know what the problem is or what I need to do to complete the update?
 * seriekrock is away: Borta för tillfället.
<tuco_> The card is recognized so far
<rand_acs> mic: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29
<ariane> all compiz fusion plugins are running except the cube. is it a bug or did i made a mistake while configuring compiz fusion ?
<nosrednaekim> LEE986321: BTW... what model of graphics card do you have?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> does anybody know a website with mpeg videos on it
<rand_acs> mic: that fixes the Kopete problem I believe
<LEE986321> nosrednaekim x 300
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> so i can test out this plugin
<[ifr0g]> tuco_, maybe if there is some way you could disable the onboard on in the bios. it might switch.
<mic> rand_acs: thanks
<tuco_> I can't it is a laptop frog
<Dr_willis> I still dont see how the cube makes  things more efficnent. :)
<tuco_> but it was fine with Feisty
<rand_acs> does anyone have access to ubotu?
<rand_acs> that link should be added imo
<LEE986321> after kicking in the vessa the screen flipped to a way better pitcture then  i restared
<[ifr0g]> !sdkfsjdhf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdkfsjdhf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LEE986321> im running in 64 bit mode
<nosrednaekim> LEE986321: ok
<tuco_> I use the follow this step: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_change_the_default_soundcard
<[ifr0g]> raddy_, http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi they have inst there..
<nosrednaekim> rand_acs: lol
<lovre> LjL: im getting this error when trying to dist-update: http://pastebin.com/m628099f8
<lovre> LjL: :(
<Stonki> hello, I just install kubunto 7.10 to replace my former gentoo installation. How do I enable compiz by default ?
<rand_acs> nosrednaekim: hey it get's asked like every 15min :)
<LjL> lovre: do as it says, sudo apt-get -f install
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<[ifr0g]> Stonki, cool so it comes by default ?
<nosrednaekim> LEE986321: can't you just stay with vesa?I doubt manually installing will get you anywhere
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<lalalande> how can i erase a cd-rw from k3b?
<apollo2011> Can I reboot safely if the update manager appears to have crashed halfway through the upgrade procedure but apt doesn't show any packages that need to be updated?
<Stonki> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: do you know a website with mpeg/wmv videos on it
<mic> rand_acs: yes it's working now, thx
<rand_acs> mic: awesome :)
<[ifr0g]> lovre, they have given you tips there.. try them
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, regarding ?
<mic> yes...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: i want to test the plugin
<mic> now i've just to get gudsy working on my ps3
<tysonsw> I need some help with my aticonfig.. after I installed the program it sais that I should do a aticonfig. when I do that I only get a error:
<joaquin30> hey there -- Beryl was super fast in Feisty, but now it all goes so slowly ...
<Kr4t05> Okay... I've upgraded as properly as I can, but Konqueror is still acting as the default file manager.
<nosrednaekim> apollo2011: run a "apt-get dist-upgrade" to be sure
<mic> ubuntu installation breaks at 82%... "cannot reach / find the mirror server releases". seems that it does not bring eth0 up
<ardchoille> I open kate as user and make a change to the config. Then I open kate with kdesu and noticed that same change has been made. Does kate not separate user account?
<tuco_> anybody who want to help: here is this error message I get in the terminal http://pastebin.com/m595299a1
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, http://www-eng-x.llnl.gov/documents/tests/mpeg.html
<lovre> LjL: its working now. ill be back later with report :) i hope everything will go right. Thank you very much, i owe you a beer!
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: eh... you  should install the ATI drivers from the restricted-manager
<johey> So, I frecked up my Feisty to Gutsy upgrade and now I'm about to do a fresh install. Is it anything to think of? I have backed up /home and /etc. How about my mySQL databases?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: tells me to install missing plugins
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim where can i find it?
<apollo2011> nosrednaekim: yeah i did that and it doesn't come back with anything that it needs to do
<lovre> LjL: i have a problem allready
<LEE986321> nosrednaekim eh I kinda need the 3d stuff
<lovre> LjL: http://pastebin.com/m5feb35a5
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: nvm i think i fixed it
<lovre> LjL: what to do
<[ifr0g]> tuco_, i would sugest not to run as root cause it says soo..
<nosrednaekim> apollo2011: then you should be good
<tuco_> How can I do that Frog?
<apollo2011> nosrednaekim: k i'll give it a shot
<[ifr0g]> :)
<nosrednaekim> LEE986321: was it working on fiesty?
<apollo2011> thanks
<jesse__> woot, fixed my problem!  turns out that during the upgrade, the `scim` package got uninstalled
<tuco_> I used to do the same in feisty and it worked
<LEE986321> nosrednaekim eh I kinda need the 3d stuff
<LjL> lovre: that's ok
<jesse__> reinstalling it has restored KDe to working condition.
<nosrednaekim> jesse__: ah!
<lovre> LjL: how do i do what it says?
<LEE986321> nosrednaekim yes how ever with the minor glitch that it was only using 32 mb of my cards ram
<LjL> lovre: a reboot will do when you're finished, or « sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart » from a linux terminal (but don't do it now)
<wesley> how can i best install compiz? sudo apt-get install comiz ?
<lovre> LjL: ok, thanx
<Kr4t05> wesley: That's about all there is to it. :)
<nosrednaekim> LEE986321: then *I* would go back to fiesty
<mic> wesley: yes
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: fixed thanks
<lalalande> how can i erase a cd-rw from k3b?
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim where can i find restricted-manager?
<LEE986321> hmmm
<Kr4t05> lalalande: Tools -> Erase CD-RW
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: system setting-> advanced
<[ifr0g]> johey, like your bookmarks or etc dir if you did any manual changes..
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: in the kmenu
<LEE986321> nosrednaekim hates 32 bit
<installationrl> Considering the DRASTIC things people change their power management settings to avoid, is it strictly wise to switch them back on, on the quiet, with updates?
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, np
<LEE986321> lol
<lalalande> ..oh
<jesse__> anyone know if laptop-mode is actually enabled by default in gutsy?
<Kr4t05> lalalande: It's okay. :)
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: but uninstall those drivers that you were manually installing...
<installationrl> I mean it's easier to just ignore it, unless you're the girl whose computer gets fried.
<RytmenPinnen> jesse__: I'd say most likely not
<h3sp4wn> jesse__: what does laptop mode entail ?
<johey> [ifr0g]: I have backed up /home and /etc. I think I have backed up what I need except my mySQL databases.
<h3sp4wn> jesse__: running the ondemand governor and changing it back if you are not logged into X ?
<jesse__> h3sp4wn : it's tweaks for power management, mostly
<don_> Hi, having a problem with the new Gutsy 7.10..
<RytmenPinnen> don_: lets hear it
<tuco_> I am giving up...going back to feisty.
<bojan> hello, I just installed Gutsy (clean install from CD) on my slave drive. How do I mount my NTFS partition on my primary drive?  If I try to do it using Dolphin I get an error: "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused UID 1000"?
<h3sp4wn> jesse__: 5.10 has better power management if you leave the default config than gutsy
<installationrl> Even a big on-screen dialog saying ****YOUR CHANGES TO POWER MANAGEMENT SETTINGS HAVE BEEN RESET**** wouldn't be going too far tbh.
<mic> hmm very friendly channel
<mic> just a liittle bit too fast for me
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: sry I am a real noob.. how do I unistall?
<don_> OK< first, I did the upgrade thing, thru the net, after getting all 7.04 updates ( I read the instructions)  restarted after upgrade, was missing the kernel xx.22..  somehow
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: you ran the .run file, right?
<bojan> by primary I meant master I'ts my windows install. I used to have Breezy before this, and I was able to mount my windows drive as Read only, although I forgot how I got it to work.
<nosrednaekim> mic: sorry
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: yepp
<don_> so I downloaded and burned a CD of 7.10 Kubuntu from website, just installed it, all seemed fine, except my menuing
<don_> for example, when I click on System, it gives a bunch of info, besides the name of the App
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: when it finished,it should have printed out a message about a location from which you could uninstall it... something like /usr/bin/ati or something
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> How do i uninstall win
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> wine
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  how did you install it?
<nosrednaekim> don_: that sounds like GNOME
<don_> "Entries in K-Menu Adept Package Manager".   stuff like that for every app
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, apt-get remove --purge wine
<mic> nosrednaekim: ?
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, better answer Dr_willis .. first
<nosrednaekim> mic: sorry its too fast.... did you get lost in the scrollback?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: btw whats --purge meen
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: no.. it only stated were I colud get the config file
<mic> nosrednaekim: no ;)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: im ignoring him
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: if I remember correct
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, remove the config files as well.
<mic> (not yet) - indeed
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: Oh
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: hmmmm I think it has something else... run it again,
<velvetfinchen> nabend zusammen
<lalalande> every time i boot up kubuntu a get a message like: ..801] PCI:Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000 :00 :1c.0
<don_> Gnome?     I doesn't like Gnome, LOL
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: it may be printed to the command line
<lalalande> what is this?
<don_> that's why I got Kubuntu
 * Dr_willis loves being ignored... 
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> what did Dr_willis say?
<[ifr0g]> Awwee.
<nosrednaekim> lalalande: don't worry about it... normal kernel messages
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: im not ignoring you anymore :[
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  how did you install it?
<nosrednaekim> don_: could you give a screen shot?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: you were jsut being meen yesterday
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: Want a cookie ? (mit-magic-cookie)
<velvetfinchen> oha deutsch gehört hir gar nidd her als sprachen *gg
<Dr_willis> I was? never noticed..
<[ifr0g]> lol
<don_> I'll sure try, one sec.....
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: from the system settings menu
<Dr_willis> You dont want to know some of the... people i was having a heated discussion with in other channels. :)
<Dr_willis> Fire up the package manager and 'unselect' it - should work.
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: the installation only state were the log file is
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: [ifr0g] helped me already
<lalalande> but it takes about 2 min to boot up.. is this normal my pc is not old
<lalalande> ?
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: hmm ok, could you run "cat <path to log file>"in the terminal and pastebin it?
<nosrednaekim> lalalande: are you sure tats the only error?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: the reason i uninstalled it is cause it doesnt notice my other harddrive (the one with windows on it)
<tysonsw> cat /usr/share/ati
<nosrednaekim> lalalande: do "alt-f2" on boot and see what it hangs on.
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Why does it need to notice the windows hard drive? wine dosent need a windows drive.
<lee__> eh ok whats the comand line  for getting Xine ?
<lalalande> hangs on?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: yes it does
<tysonsw> nosrednaekimhow do you mean pastebin?
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, which guide did you follow ?
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: ah..there we go... in the terminal type "cd /usr/share/ati"
<don_> OK< got it, finally...
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  Huh? you trying to run a windows app from the windows drive? or what?
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  you can run wine with no windoes installed at all.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: i didnt i just installed from system settings advanced menu
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, Dr_willis is right ^
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: ok..
<tysonsw> now what+
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: it made a fake windows drive when i already have a windows drive which i rather have it use
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: run "ls". there should be a file in there called "uninstall.sh" or something like that
<serega> Hello, guys! I'm just from HelpingKubuntu wiki. I wish to help kubuntu with my programming skills. I'm senior C++ developer with some experience of Qt
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: yes.. fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  theres a wine config file then that you should change . by default wine uses the 'fake windows drive' in .wine/windows_drive or somthing like that.
 * Dr_willis installs wine to check
<Kr4t05> Can anyone help me figure out why Dolphin didn't step in as the default file manager when I upgraded.
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: run "sudo sh fglrx-uninstall.dh"
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: yeah it does
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: but i dont want a fake one i rather have it use my real one
<Dr_willis> but it all depends on the specifics of what you are doing I guess.
<nosrednaekim> Kr4t05: you have to associate dolphin with the inode/folder MIMEtype
<Dr_willis> using the 'real one' has totally trashed windows on me in the past.
<don_> OK, how do I send it to you, nored?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: oh :[
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  you are proberly better off  by reinstalling the windows apps you wish to use with wine.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: i dont really care i guess
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: .dh didn't work but sh did
<nosrednaekim> don_: hmmm good question.
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: sorry... typo :)
<ardchoille> How come making a change to an app's config as user automatically makes the same change the that app's config for root?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: im just going to copy the stuff i need from windows to my linux partion
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: it ran and uninstalled it?
<Kr4t05> nosrednaekim: Thanks
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: its a 500gb harddrive being wasted by windows being on it :[
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: if you use kdesudo... it uses your config
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: "restore of system enviroment complete" " Uninstall fglrx driver complete"
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: can you do me a favor?
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: cool, now install the other driver
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  Heh.. :)  more space for.. err.. vacation pics.
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: what is it?
<serega> looks like "Introduce yourself" step was failed ;)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: ask ardchoille to unignore me
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: that did I in the restricted manager or.. what it was called?
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Well, that's new. I also noticed that /root/.kde/* are symlinks to my user's configs. That wasn't so in Feisty.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> tell him to unignore little jon nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: oh... maybe thats why :)
<mbenedi> #kubuntu_offtopic
<[ifr0g]> dhq, hi
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: LIL-Jon wants you to unignore him
<dhq> [ifr0g], :) lol hi
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: I don't have anyone on ignore
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille: so you can see this text?
<ardchoille> yes
<[ifr0g]> dhq, upgraded already ?
<dhq> [ifr0g], did you find the bluetooth app
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> oh
<dhq> [ifr0g], well yes
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: run "kdesudo restricted-manager-kde" from the terminal
<[ifr0g]> dhq, naa..
<don_> I tried messaging, it won't let me..  LOL
<[ifr0g]> dhq, but i did find some source
<dhq> [ifr0g], well then help me out here
<nosrednaekim> don_: make a thread on the ubuntu forums.
<[ifr0g]> dhq, bluetooth-alsa
<keoni86> anyone know where i can get a copy of the kubuntu dvd at a relativly decent speed
<dhq> [ifr0g], so what do we do with that
<don_> AH,   ok... one sec......
<keoni86> im getting only 10k/sec on bittorrent
<[ifr0g]> dhq, compile it.
<Dr_willis> keoni86,  what torrent?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: will bluetooth work with my phone which has bluetooth
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: "bash: kdesudo: command wasn't found"
<Dr_willis> keoni86,  i was getting 1000k/s yesterday on the ubuntu iso torrent. :)
<dhq> [ifr0g], but will it work
<keoni86> im trying to get dvd tho
<serega> tysonw: kdesu
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: oh... you're not on gutsy?
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, That is what i was guessing. if your phone has a hands-free profile
 * keoni86 is looking for which torrent it is
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: no.. kubuntu
<PolitikerNEU> I got a problem with an old kubuntu (7.04) live cd - I tried it on my Notebook, but it held with a blinking "_"
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: what does "lsb_release -a" say about your code name
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, dhq  http://bluetooth-alsa.sourceforge.net/
<dhq> Dr_willis, your so lucky
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: i have a razr v3
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, wow,
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: feisty
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: ah... ok. then run "sudo apt-get install restricted-manager"
<dhq> [ifr0g], will it work
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ardchoille holds grudges
<Dr_willis> dhq,  i dident even think my cable could go that fast.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: why do you say wow?
<[ifr0g]> dhq, i guess
<martoya> tysonsw: the correct command is "kdesu" not "kdesudo"
<tysonsw> martoya: thanks
<adlisyakir> PolitikerNEU : why u don't try kubunt 7.10
<claydoh> Jucato: kubuntuforums is back up :)
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, v3 thats  new in the market
<Jucato> claydoh: yay thanks!!
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: not im america
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: now it is installed.. and you are my god know becurse you know a lot of things :P
<dhq> Dr_willis, you must thank god you have that download speed ... here the max download speed we get is like 33lb/sec
 * ardchoille drags out his ignore list *sigh*
<[ifr0g]> oh
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: I can't be your god.. sorry.
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: to bad :p
 * AT0M1CB0MB3R thinks some people don't know how to forgive and forget
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: now run "kdesu restricted-manager
<Dr_willis> dhq,  the most id ever seen befor on my connection was 400k/s - perhaps the isp has upgraded  for me.
<Dr_willis> because i sawit was over 1000 and was like. 'that cant be rigth' then the download was done. :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: so could v3 connect to my computer with bluetooth
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ?
<dhq> Dr_willis, lucky you aint i rite [GuS]
<dhq> Dr_willis, lucky you aint i rite [ifr0g]
<keoni86> Dr_willis: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/7.10/release/kubuntu-7.10-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, basically it should, with supported services in kbluetoothd
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> dhq: to type [ifr0g]'s name just type "if" then hit tab
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: so now is the driver aktivated.. see you in a sec.. restart is law
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: so i dont have to have bluetooth hardware
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: you told it to enable it?
<dhq> AT0M1CB0MB3R, i have to type [ and tab as [ifr0g]  has the brackets :P
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim: yepp
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, :P.. you need to have a bluetooth dougle
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: ok... yeah... reboot
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: i dont have that :p
<tyler_mauthe> Hello all
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> :[
<dhq> [ifr0g], well so we both could compile it togeather
<ubunturos> !hi | tyler_mauthe
<ubotu> tyler_mauthe: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dhq> [ifr0g], will be fun
<the-erm> I'm having a weird problem.  I get sound, but no video on all my videos.   I used to be able to watch videos before I upgraded to gusty.
<ubunturos> hey dhq
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, Then sadly you wont be able to make the connection.. sorry :(
<Dr_willis> keoni86,  it could be a lot of people are not seeding that torrent also. I dont see much need for the 'dvd'
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: its ight
<dhq> ubunturos, hey
<damianos> hello
<keoni86> whats even on it?
<[ifr0g]> huh ?
<keoni86> all the packages?
<dhq> keoni86, i dont find anything on the dvd
<Dragnslcr> AT0M1CB0MB3R- you can buy USB Bluetooth adapters fairly cheap
<Dr_willis> keoni86,  ive never seen a good answer to whats on the dvd.. :) so i never use it
<tyler_mauthe> During the upgrade from feisty to gutsy I decided to switch from Ubuntu to Kubuntu.. I re-formatted everything so it was a clean/fresh install, but I am regretting making the switch now, because I am having trouble with almost everything...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dragnslcr: thanks ill pick one up
<keoni86> humm
<ardchoille> keoni86: The dvd is only a combination of the alternate and desktop cd's
<Dr_willis> thers only 133 seedrs for that  dvd version. I would say stick witht eh cd.
<damianos> Is it possible to connect via bluetooth from pc to mobile phone ?
<keoni86> and that takes up 4gigs?
<damianos> in new kubuntu ?
<dhq> keoni86, well i downloaded couple of the previous version on the dvd and i alwaays use net to install packages
<Dragnslcr> damianos- if you have a bluetooth adapter on your computer, yes
<ardchoille> keoni86: 2 cd's at 2gb each? ;)
<Dr_willis> keoni86,  i was getting about 13k/s with that torrent also.
<dhq> damianos, well ofcousre it is possible
<tyler_mauthe> I can't play any movies in Kaffeine I guess would be the first issue I'd like to work on
<Dr_willis> keoni86,  http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/   shows the torrents and the # of seeders/leachers for each.
<keoni86> lol, well i think ima just get the regular iso
<rock_`> cant install 7.10 on my sata drive ?
<Dr_willis> rock_`,  it isntalled on my sata drive fine.
<dhq> [ifr0g], still waiting for your answer
<rock_`> k
<dhq> ubunturos, you called :P
<Dr_willis> rock_`,  unless you are having some sort of issues it should work on it.
<Road_kill> Hey, I upgraded via the console. However, the Adept Manager still has the "Upgrade Version" button. How do I get rid of it?
<[ifr0g]> dhq, Not in the mood to compile..:D
<tyler_mauthe> rock_`: fine on mine as well
<rock_`> i have some kind of problem installed ok on ied drive
<ubunturos> dhq: just wanted to say "Hi" :)
<Dr_willis> Road_kill,  its a buglet.. ignore the button. :)
<Dr_willis> the shiny jolly button!
<rock_`> bbl
<ardchoille> does the kdesu gui have a cache timeout feature? If so, how can I change that timeout?
<dhq> [GuS], please
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: yeah i have that button too
<dhq> ubunturos, well nice of you to say hi to me so i will be nice to you and say hi to you
<dhq> :p
<Dr_willis> I recall some factoid that mentions the bug. basicially if your console sayss you are up to date then you are.
<Road_kill> Ok good, at least we are not the only ones
<ubunturos> dhq: hehe ...
<tyler_mauthe> When I first installed Kubuntu my menu's were all corrupted as well, I had to take the Description field out of all the icons in Kmenu for them to display properly..
<ubunturos> dhq: btw, are you going to FOSS.IN/2007 this year?
<tyler_mauthe> Should I just try re-installing.. maybe my install is half-broken?
<[ka]killer> bah im having some problems -_-
<Dr_willis> tyler_mauthe,  try making a new user. see if the issue happens with them also.
<[GuS]> dhq: ?
<[ka]killer> mainly with video play back
<don_> OK<  thread posted, with attached screenshot :)
<tyler_mauthe> Dr_willis: ok.. brb
<dhq> [GuS], buzzed you by mistake sorry
<Dr_willis> off to edit a wiki page..
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<don_> post name is        wizzard7
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<[ka]killer> ok so whats going on is im using kaffeine as i have been since i switched to kubuntu on festy with no problems, after i upgraded to gusty kaffeine will not play avi files at all, and mkv files only give me sound
<don_> oh, did nored leave?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: how do you edit a wiki page so that means anybody can edit a wiki page?
<[ka]killer> both file types play in VLC but i dont like how VLC renders subtitles (cant make it better ive tried) and any other player the sound does not work
<ardchoille> I"m having trouble with Kopete connecting to my MSN messenger account. Any help with that?
<dhq> ubunturos, where in india will it be held
<ubunturos> dhq: Bangalore, India - You aren't far away (are you?)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> does anybody know why pidgin doesnt have any noise when people im me
<[ka]killer> can anyone give me a hand? ive tried askign on the kaffeine forum but no one has responded to that thread yet
<dhq> ubunturos, i guess mangalore is not to far
<tyler_mauthe> Dr_willis: I just created a new user and the menu's are screwed up
<away> ubunturos: huh?
<ubunturos> dhq: right
<saizai_> Anyone know if there's an easy way to throttle CPU freq based on temp? Right now I use i8kctl+gkrellm to set fan speed, and cpufreq to set cpu depending on load, but since I still have major overheating issues I'd like to throttle by cputemp too...
<tyler_mauthe> [ka]killer: I am having the same issue, kaffeine will not work
<ubunturos> away: your nick is a common word in english, you'll probably have to change it ;)
<dhq> ubunturos, well 6 hours away... will you come
<tyler_mauthe> [ka]killer: I think it's related to the xine lib
<[ka]killer> tyler_mauthe: have you tried anyother players?
<ubunturos> dhq: I'm not likely to make it this year :(
<tyler_mauthe> [ka]killer: I have not tried vlc yet
<[ka]killer> i tried reinstalling the xine lib and now everything else is f**ked up
<dhq> ubunturos, your in india arent you
<ubunturos> dhq: yes, in Mumbai
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !ohmy [ka]killer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy [ka]killer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !ohmy | [ka]killer
<ubotu> [ka]killer: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<[ka]killer> tyler_mauthe: i tried the xine-ui player, which gives me video but no sound, kaffeine gives me a video codec error now -_- and VLC does a really crappy job rendering subs
<dhq> ubunturos, i finish my exams by20 nov and i will be back in mumbai by 23 i guess
<[ka]killer> ?
<ubunturos> dhq: ah, would be glad to meet you, if we both can co-ordinate :)
<tysonsw> anyone have a tip on how I could get my wireless to work? I have tried alot of things but wont connect.. even if I got the right password
<dhq> ubunturos,  well i have to see if i can extend for foss
<[ka]killer> hey im censoring my self more then normal >=O
<ubunturos> DHq
<Dr_willis> Yea. i edited the compiz wiki entry with a kubuntu specific bit.
<Assid> sup
<[ka]killer> im just getting really anoyed at this not working
<dhq> ubunturos, yes
<tyler_mauthe> [ka]killer: OIC .. mine just crashes, the backtrace always implicates the xine libraries
<ubunturos> dhq: FOSS.IN/2007 is from 4th to 8 Dec 2007
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: help me with pidgin please :]
<[ifr0g]> awee. :(
<[ka]killer> yah, i tried reinstalling the xine lib (1.1.8, then 1.1.7)
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  my use of pidgen is very limited. whats the issue?
<tyler_mauthe> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Why would you use pidgin when you could use Kopete??
<[ka]killer> and that just screwed it up worse
<dhq> ubunturos, this is the official channel for kubuntu could we take this topic to #dhqifx
<[ifr0g]> Why dont we have foss in kuwait :*(
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> tyler_mauthe: cause its acting up closes on msn
<h3sp4wn> tyler_mauthe: I think alot of people are having issues with kopete after upgrading 7.04 -> 7.10
<tysonsw> anyone have a tip on how I could get my wireless to work? I have tried alot of things but wont connect.. even if I got the right password
<tyler_mauthe> Hmm I haven't tried it yet come to think of it
<wesley> compiz does not work i got a intel card
<h3sp4wn> tyler_mauthe: personally I guess just recreating its config would be fine but thats just a though
<h3sp4wn> t
<[ka]killer> tysonsw: is knetworkmanager displaying your wireless connection?
<tysonsw> no
<Tm_T> h3sp4wn: issues? msg me about it and i'll look at it when i get home thanks
<tyler_mauthe> The reason I switched to Kubuntu from Ubuntu was because KDE has better programs, namely Kopete and Amarok
<[ka]killer> i know this problem i had it in 7.04
<ThePianoGu1> is it normal that .deb installer for kde crashes in default gutsy?
<wesley> where can i get beryl now?
<ThePianoGu1> (eats all ram)
<tysonsw> [ka]killer: ok.. how do I fix it?
<[ka]killer> go to the manual configure disable your wireless and reenable it
<[ka]killer> that should let it connect
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: it doesnt have a noise when people im me or i im people
<tyler_mauthe> Ah yep
<[ka]killer> beyond that the only solution i came up with (mind you it was an on-the-fly fix on vacation) was to write a script to disable/re-enable it for me
<tyler_mauthe> Kopete crashes on MSN for me too
<tyler_mauthe> great.
<[ka]killer> have you tried pidgin?
<tyler_mauthe> Ubuntu here I come I guess..
<dhq> tyler_mauthe, kopete sux as it uses alot of resources
<tyler_mauthe> [ka]killer: If I'm going to use Pidgin I might as well switch back to ubuntu :|
<wesley> tyler you can fix that theres a bug fix out
<[ka]killer> =/
<dhq> tyler_mauthe, pidgin is good but you have to risk for its limited features
<[ka]killer> kopote was giving me problems so i switched to pidgin
<[ifr0g]> Any one here from kuwait ?
<tyler_mauthe> dhq: I got plenty of resources, let it suck!
<dhq> tyler_mauthe, and memory :P
<wesley> tyler do you use 32 bit or 64?
<tyler_mauthe> 32
<[ifr0g]> :)
<[ka]killer> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v605/jonjim9096/errorkaffeine.png
<wesley> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<ThePianoGu1> does deb installer in kubuntu work for you guys?
<wesley> tyler thats the bug fix for kopete
<tyler_mauthe> wesley: thank you sir :)
<wesley> yes the deb installer works
<[ka]killer> thats the error i receive when i try to open any video file in kaffeine
<tyler_mauthe> Now if only Kaffeine would play movies ..
<ThePianoGu1> the gdebi installer I mean with kde frontend?
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  odd. i know my stepdaughter was using it on Yahoo and it beeped at her last night when she got messages.  Check/explore all the settings is about all i can suggest.
<wesley> tyler i had the same problem so i did google it a few days ago
<dhq> tyler_mauthe, wats the problem with kaffiene
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: i think im gonig to use kopet or whatever but whats the fix for the bug
<tyler_mauthe> dhq: it crashes when I try to play a movie
<[ka]killer> dhq: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v605/jonjim9096/errorkaffeine.png
<ariane> hello. i just installed compiz fusion and the cube plugin isn't working. i found out it was because xgl wasn't "present" and i wanted to know how to enable it ? could someone give me a hand on this please ?
<Dr_willis> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  i didetn fix anything.  It beeps at her when she gets a message. could be uits trying to use a sound file that dosent exist.
<tyler_mauthe> dhq: that's not my error.. my error is that kaffeine causes signal 11
<dhq> tyler_mauthe, try reinstalling the xine engines
<wesley> i wanna have beryl does anyone know how to get beryl
<tysonsw> [ka]killer: After I hade activated it.. it deactivates itself
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis: no im talking about the fix for the bug with kopet
<[ka]killer> o_O
<tyler_mauthe> dhq: how to do ?
<Dr_willis> I dont use Kopete sorry. no idea about its bugs.
<tyler_mauthe> AT0M1CB0MB3R: did you try the bugfix that wesley suggested?
<Dr_willis> I use xchat for my irc needs. i dont do yahoo or the other stuff. any more. :)
<[ka]killer> im using konversation for now
<[ka]killer> i used to use xchat
<h3sp4wn> Why not just use bitlbee and irc
<Dr_willis> Hanging out in the Yahooo Linux chat room  - is a whole different Zoo. :)
<h3sp4wn> e.g irssi
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> wheres the bug fix
<dhq> Dr_willis, it sux
<tyler_mauthe> do you have a 32bit or 64bit?
<tysonsw> can anyone hlp me with my wireless?? it keps to deactivate itself O.o
<h3sp4wn> AT0M1CB0MB3R: deb-src http://ftp2.de.debian.org/debian sid main contrib non-free
<[ka]killer> um... do youhave the right drivers installed?
<h3sp4wn> AT0M1CB0MB3R: (Almost certainly the fix is there)
<tysonsw> [ka]killer: were
<noam> well, there's konversation
<tyler_mauthe> dhq: I have an understanding of apt.. I just don't know the package names for the xine engines..
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> no somebody was saying they had the fix like 2 days ago
 * away is back.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> and they posted it like every half hour
<tysonsw> [ka]killer: the problem is that I dodn't know the creator.. so its a little problem there.. its a acer laptop
<[ka]killer> humm
<h3sp4wn> tyler_mauthe: so you need to know the regexp's for apt-cache ?
<dhq> tyler_mauthe, adept or synaptics would be a good place to start
<noam> שש
<h3sp4wn> tyler_mauthe: The aptitude regexp's are much easier to use
<h3sp4wn> tyler_mauthe: aptitude search xine~nengine
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i have 29 acheivments
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> wow wrong box
<tyler_mauthe> h3sp4wn: that returned nothing
<Kr4t05> Guh... Is there a working fusion-icon package for Gutsy?
<bartsan> greetings
<[ka]killer> is it normal for adept to still show the version upgrade after ive done the upgrade?
<bartsan> eartsomes
<NickPresta> I've backed up /home, is there anything else I should backup that has important settings or anything similar? /etc?
<King_Jere> My KDM screen is using what I think is called virtual screen size. i.e. move the  mouse to the edge of the screen to pan left and right. Are the settings for this in xorg.conf or elswhere?
<lalalande> any download good manager for kubuntu?
<_StefanS_> lalalande: kget ?
<tyler_mauthe> dhq: thanks.. I was wondering what the Kubuntu equivalent of Synaptic was.. I'll be able to manage with this
<NickPresta> lalalande, kget..
<NickPresta> tyler_mauthe, Adept
<_StefanS_> lalalande: I believe there's some java ones as well
<h3sp4wn> tyler_mauthe: just get libxine1-plugins (or look at its dependancies) if the gnome one pulls in too much junk
<dhq> tyler_mauthe, no problem
<[ka]killer> i have libxine1-plugins installed and mine still does not work
<kaminix> If I just aptitude remove the files I installed KDE 4 with I'll be okay, right?
<[ka]killer> should be
<h3sp4wn> [ka]killer: have you got the ffmpeg plugin (should be a dependancy of that)
<[ka]killer> yes
<[ka]killer> kaffeine-xine                                   install
<[ka]killer> libxine1                                        install
<[ka]killer> libxine1-console                                install
<[ka]killer> libxine1-ffmpeg                                 install
<[ka]killer> libxine1-gnome                                  install
<[ka]killer> libxine1-plugins                                install
<[ka]killer> libxinerama-dev                                 install
<[ka]killer> libxinerama1                                    install
<stdin> !paste | [ka]killer
<ubotu> [ka]killer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubunturos> !pastebin | [ka]killer:
<ubotu> [ka]killer:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<[ka]killer> ok...
<tyler_mauthe> lol
<[ka]killer> im new to this channel/network give me a break
<tyler_mauthe> they just did ;)
<[ka]killer> good point
<Daisuke_Ido> you're still expected to read the topic
<Daisuke_Ido> no matter though
<[ka]killer> i didnt see the thing about large pastes
<tyler_mauthe> I reinstalled everything that looked like it was to do with xine engine or xine plugins or whatever and Kaffeine still crashes, signal 11
<noam_> anyone having troubles connecting google talk with kopete on gutsy?
<stdin> nope, works here
<noam_> argh
<King_Jere> How do I change the screen resolution for kdm?
<stdin> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<owner_> I downloaded Kubuntu alternate version and did not see an upgrade option....I am on Kubuntu 7.04
<kaminix> Why are there no i686 architecture for Ubuntu?
<Zeelot> hey guys, I just installed kubuntu 7.10 on a machine and installed KDE4, but when I try starting a kde4 session its completely unusable, the start menu is blank basically the- -only thing that shows is something at the top left, any ideas?
<kaminix> Zeelot: That's KDE 4 Beta 3 for you.
<stdin> kaminix: because "i386" just means 32bit
<kaminix> stdin: But a bunch of other distros use i686 architecture?
<tyler_mauthe> The backtrace of the crash that Kaffeine causes says it's "from /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.7/xineplug_vo_out_xcbxv.so"
<Dr_willis> I think they are missleadign terms. :)
<Zeelot> kaminix yea I know, jus wondering if it was a simple problem before I gave up and waited for kde4 to actually come out...really wanted to try it
<stdin> kaminix: the "i386" packages are actually i486 packages
<owner_> How do I upgrade from the alternate version Kubuntu CD when there is no option there? I run Ubuntu and Kubuntu 7.04
<Dr_willis> i686 means a Pent+ dosent it?
<Jaearess> kaminix: I believe the core devs tested the speed gained from compiling for 686 compared with 386/486 and found practically no difference so they only go with 386 now.
<stdin> kaminix: it's like that so the packages will run on most/all CPU's
<tysonsw> anyone know a way to make my wireless stop deactivating itself?
<kaminix> Zeelot: Try rightclicking the desktop and run some cool apps :)
<kaminix> I see...
<stdin> owner_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-93ac2e597b9e0c5ff78111d4fd2bbe34a35799c7
<tyler_mauthe> Ooook.. No point barking up the Kaffeine tree I guess.. next problem..
<Jaearess> Dr_willis: 686 means Pentium 3 & 4
<Dr_willis> Jaearess, ok. :) i never could rember that.
<NickPresta> is there anything I should backup besides, all of /home (my documents, etc), xorg.conf, menu.lst, and any other configuration files I wanted to keep?
<h3sp4wn> Things can make a difference its just software being inefficient
<owner_> Do you upgrade to 7.10 from bootup?
<tyler_mauthe> My volume control on my keyboard was working up until about an hour ago, now it just allows me to pick between 0% and 11% and it's in a different GUI than before.. before it just flashed the Kmix dialogue as it changed.. now it's just a grey box in the centre of the screen that says Volume: and then a bar with the % in it
<stdin> owner_: no, from the installed system
<h3sp4wn> (e.g mplayer, imlib2, openssl) do make differences by being optimised or running 64 bit
<owner_> oh-ok-I was trying to insert cd before turning it on
<tyler_mauthe> [ka]killer: VLC did work to play my movie.. but it's choppy
<owner_> Will it ubgrade Ubunu as well?
<[ka]killer> yah
<tysonsw> anyone know a way to make my wireless stop deactivating itself?
<[ka]killer> VLC plays mine also, but its choppy and teh subs are rendered verry poorly
<tyler_mauthe> [ka]killer: is there a green strip at the top as well?
<[ka]killer> not on mine
<tyler_mauthe> [ka]killer: probably just the specific movie I was playing caused that
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> whats the fix for kopete
<tysonsw> how do I zoom out in compiz?
<dvayanu> hi
<tyler_mauthe> AT0M1CB0MB3R: do you have 32bit or 64bit?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> 32
<dvayanu> i asked yesterday already and trying to re-ask, how can i make the fonts under gutsy look same way as they looked under edgy and feisty?
<tyler_mauthe> AT0M1CB0MB3R: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve the CUPS problem "Print file was not accepted (client-error-request-value-too-long)!" for print jobs larger than (seems to be) 32M?
<tyler_mauthe> AT0M1CB0MB3R: that got it working for me
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> tyler_mauthe: thanks
<tysonsw> how do I zoom out in compiz?
<tyler_mauthe> tysonsw: should be the opposite of how you zoomed in
<stdin> tysonsw: compiz help in #compiz-fusion
<tyler_mauthe> and what he said :P
<martin_> help please.. i installed a new theme and now my taskbar screwed up... it sits at the right side of the screen and looks totally irky.. if i move it to the bottom, all buttons just disappear.. what can i do?
<Dr_willis> tysonsw,  windows key/ mouse wheel i thought.  Check the compiz settigns manager tool and see what bindings it has setup
<tyler_mauthe> Anyone help with volume control issue??
<Dr_willis> compiz really needs a nice 'show me all the shortcut keys'  tool.
<kousotu> what packages do I need for compiz-fusion?
<redshadowhero> sooooo... the user of this computer has managed to lock it in 640 x 480 resolution... how would I fix this?
<kousotu> what packages do I need for compiz-fusion?
<stdin> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<kousotu> ty
<kousotu> um....
<kaminix> Do I have to register my nick? :(
<tyler_mauthe> Anyone help with volume control issue in Kubuntu 7.10???
<kousotu> there's something missing in those instructions
<[ka]killer> how about general xine screwed upedness
<Admiral_Chicago> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Admiral_Chicago> kaminix: well you do /msg nickserv register YOURPASSWORD
<kousotu> kaminix: /ns register <password> <email>
<kaminix> What are these folders in the Amarok shared scriptfolder? common  ruby_debug  templates
<kaminix> I know how I do it, but why? :p
<Admiral_Chicago> oh, well you don't
<Admiral_Chicago> its useful only if you plan to private message someone
<kaminix> I was sent or invited to #ubuntu-unreg...
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i don't know anything about that
<Dr_willis> stdin,  i even edited that wiki page. :) with a Kubuntu note. Not sure what other notes to make on it for Kubuntu.
<HomeRoey> HI!
<[ka]killer> anyone else having problems with xine?
<Roey> I have a Logitech MX-1000 mouse; I'm on Gutsy Gibbon.  WHy doesn't GG set up all the mouse buttons correctly?
<Dr_willis> Roey,  theres way to much varity/quirks with those multibutton mice.
<[ka]killer> i have a razor copper head, and no matter wht i try it refuses to map 2 of my buttons
<noam_> define correctly
<Dr_willis> I do recall some Mouse tools out that might help.
<Roey> Dr_willis:  ah
<BluesKaj> the quebec repos for canadian users should be dumped in favour one that can handle a bit of a load ...it's terribly slow and has been for months
<Dr_willis> correctly for me = set Quake to use buytton 4 for grenades and 5 for medpacks.
<Dr_willis> :)
<stdin> Dr_willis: looks fine, I'd rather someone who uses it edit's it :p (rather than me)
<Roey> Dr_willis:  well the basic thing is this:  now it seems that even my trusty .xbindkeysrc doesn't seem to work.
<Roey> arg.
<[ka]killer> atleast it still lets 5/6 control dpi on the fly
<dvayanu> btw will GG recognize ipods?
<Dr_willis> stdin,  i just recall that when enabling that flatfile option. the 'focus' options that give people issues - seem to 'get fixed' automaticially.  Not sure how detailed i should get on every little thing.
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: the US one is slow too...
<BluesKaj> Admiral_Chicago, 10 mins to install samba ?
<Dr_willis> [ka]killer,  the dpi button on my mouse ONLY set the dpi. :) no way to change them since its in the hardware of the mouse.
<[ka]killer> yah, with the software i can change it, but i like having them
<[ka]killer> lets me jump from 800 to 2k =P
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, thats too slow
<Dr_willis> These new mice are getting WAY WAY too many 'things' on them.
<[ka]killer> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis: you sound very old saying that....
<[ka]killer> i have 2 dpi buttons and 2 buttons on teh left i want to use for forward/backwards when browsing
<gameforge> I'm trying to install Kubuntu Gutsy on an IBM Thinkpad T42, and it gets to about 60% and it shuts down (I hear a beep, switch to a console and see "System Going Down Now" message).  I see no error.  Any ideas?  Should I try the alternate CD?
<[ka]killer> but i cant get them to bind correctly >_<
<Admiral_Chicago> when I was a kid, we didn't even have mice, and forget a graphical system
<Dr_willis> That new 'free wheeling' scroll wheel - thats out is 'ok' but left/right scrolling tilt wheel. is a bit annoying. :)
<lee986321> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<[ka]killer> i <3 my copper head
 * runlevelten wishes s african and english rugby fans good luck and watches :)
<Dr_willis> Admiral_Chicago,  i rember when a 'wheel on the mouse' was a fancy new thing that had to be set up manually under linux
<[ka]killer> xD
<kousotu> what packages are needed for Compiz-fusion (including setup packages)
<Jucato> !compiz | kousotu
<ubotu> kousotu: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<stdin> kousotu: the link ubotu gave has a list
<kousotu> Jucato: I read that
<Dr_willis> COmiz is the new faq #1 :)
<kousotu> there's a package I know is missing for the instructions
<tysonsw> how do I activate " the universe component"???
<Dr_willis> kousotu,  whats not clear about  it? been editing that page a little.
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> !find compiz
<ubotu> Found: compiz, compiz-bcop, compiz-core, compiz-dev, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (and 15 others)
<Dr_willis> !find kde-compiz
<ubotu> Package/file kde-compiz does not exist in gutsy
<stdin> !info compiz-kde
<ubotu> compiz-kde: OpenGL window and compositing manager - KDE window decorator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 88 kB, installed size 228 kB
<the-erm> Has anyone had problems playing video since they upgraded to gusty ?
<tysonsw> how do I activate " the universe component"???
<Dr_willis> compiz-kde and emerald - i THINK are the only 2 needed.
<kousotu> Dr_willis: it thatone package I got nabed about when I tried on T5
<gameforge> What's the difference between the regular and "alternate" CD images?
<tysonsw> how do I activate " the universe component"???
<steinerhippo> hi everybody, is it normal, that when i cut a file from my kubuntu desktop and place it in a other directory, that it still exists on the desktop? i have to delete it manually, but when i do the whole cut operation in dolphin, it works, i use kubuntu 7.10. thanx for every help
<dvayanu> dr_willis: is reboot or x-server restart needed
<the-erm> gameforge: if you insert the alt cd it should update
<kousotu> gameforge: reg: shows graphical install interface - alt. does not
<[ka]killer> ok besides my xine problems
<Dr_willis> dvayanu,  for compiz - you run the compiz --replace option to enable it.
<tysonsw> how do I activate " the universe component"???
<the-erm> [ka]killer: what are your xine problems?  I'm having playing video in general problems
<kousotu> Dr_willis: can I pm you?
<[ka]killer> its only seeing my usb cd bruner
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41380/ >>>>>>>>>>>will it work<<<<<<<<<<yes or know>>>>>>>>
<Dr_willis> Not sure of the 'proper' way to get compiz to start at login however with kde.
<[ka]killer> the-erm: thats the general problem
<gameforge> so if the regular one gets to 60% copying files and shuts the computer down with no error (only a "going down now" msg on console) should I try the alternate image?
<[ka]killer> as a mass storage device, not a cd burner
<Dr_willis> kousotu,  you can try. :) i gotta run real soon to the post office.
<lee986321> eh oops typo
<the-erm> [ka]killer: so are you seeing videos with vertical lines?
<dvayanu> aehm
<[ka]killer> for me all programs that rely on xine are all screwed up and wont play anyhting
<kousotu> Dr_willis: I'm sure it won't take all day ;P
<dvayanu> i have no window-titles anymore :-)
<[ka]killer> the-erm: no im not seeing video at all >_<
<tysonsw> how do I activate " the universe component"???
<the-erm> odd same here [ka]killer.
<[ka]killer> its an xine problem
<Dr_willis> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<yendor> I'm trying to configure my laptop to support dual screen with desktop extension...my laptop is widescreen while the second monitor is 4:3... but it won't let me...can you help me please?
<steinerhippo> am i the only one who has this failure?
<moofoo> hello, is there something like Treviño's repo for gutsy? (eg. with a recent avidemux 2.4 snapshot)
<tysonsw> Dr_willis event not found
<the-erm> yet in fiesty it worked fine.  Odd thing is I can play .flv videos fine in firefox via a flash player.
<[ka]killer> same
<[ka]killer> have you tried VLC?
<Ashex> !xchat > me
<Dr_willis> tysonsw,  !universe is a BOT command.. not a command you put in the shell
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41380/ will it work..preparing to restart system
<Dr_willis> !universe | tysonsw
<ubotu> tysonsw: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<[ka]killer> for me VLC plays the videos but i dont like how it renders subtitles (and 90% of the things i have are subed)
<Ashex> anyone ever had the issue of the channels not changing colors with activity in xchat?
<dvayanu> de_willis: compiz obviously started, but my windows have no title anymore
<lee986321> lol
<Dr_willis> dvayanu,  thats why emerald needs to be installed i belive
<dvayanu> will it be active automatically next session? or can i select it as session?
<Dr_willis> dvayanu,  it will NOT get started automaticially.
<dvayanu> emerald is already the newest version.
<gameforge> Is there a way I can watch the console output of the Kubuntu setup (setting up from CD)?
<dvayanu> dr_willis: i did
<lee986321> fine restaarting
<maverick> is there a way to increase the size of my ubuntu installation
<BluesKaj> Admiral_Chicago, I exaggerated ...it only took 9 mins :)
<maverick> ?!
<Dr_willis> I followed the docs at !compiz - not sure what else was needed.  let me check
<Dr_willis> !compizx
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<keoni86> ew/quit
<lee986321> i am guessing its ok...won't be any different then befo
<dvayanu> i installed compiz, compiz-kde and emerald
<lee986321> BLSOD coming up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<[ka]killer> wakarimasen
<lee986321> see ya all after  the reformat
<kousotu> lee986321: blsod?
<stdin> lee986321: why did you install restricted-manager and not restricted-manager-kde ?
<steinerhippo> hi everybody, is it normal, that when i cut a file from my kubuntu desktop and place it in a other directory, that it still exists on the desktop? i have to delete it manually, but when i do the whole cut operation in dolphin, it works, i use kubuntu 7.10. thanx for every help
<lee986321> stdin eh be cause no one said i neede to?
<[ka]killer> i should have stayed on festy -_-
<yendor> I need to setup my primary screen on 1280x800 and the second sreen to 2048x1024 with desktop extension...it wont let me..can you help me?
<lee986321> and this was my first atempt
<maverick> Is there a way to increase the size of my -already installed- ubuntu drive??
<stdin> lee986321: restricted-manager is the gnome version, restricted-manager-kde is the kde one, and puts an entry in system settings
<maverick> without having to reformat
<maverick> like using Partiton magic for example
<lee986321> kousotu "Black Screen O Death
<gameforge> stenerhippo: I just tried it, and it worked for me... created a new file on my desktop, right click -> Cut, then went to my home folder in Konqueror and pasted it - it removed it from the desktop.  Using fresh upgraded Gutsy/7.10.
<kousotu> ah...
<lee986321> stdin ehrgh
<WaltzingAlong> maverick: black screen of death is only true for those who know nothing about ctrl+alt+f1
<lee986321> can it be fixed?
<dithi_> maverick: yes
<steinerhippo> gameforge: and if you use the standard file manager dolphin? like me?
<moofoo> what are aptitude-create-state-bundle  aptitude-run-state-bundle  used for? they just annoy when tab-completing aptitude so i wonder if its safe to delete/rename them?!
<lee986321> stdin can it be fixed?
<dithi_> maverick: did you delete another partition? or do you want to shrink a partition too?
<stdin> lee986321: remove restricted-manager then install restricted-manager-kde, simple
<lee986321> I treid and treid to get help earlier buit...
<gameforge> wait, so go the desktop in Dolphin and cut a file, then paste it somewhere else (in Dolphin)?
<steinerhippo> no
<lee986321> stdin ok how do i do that?
<maverick> dithi_: my ubuntu partiton is only 8.2 GB and it got filled up i just want to increase the size to like 20 GB or so...
<lee986321> everyhings been keyed in
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<steinerhippo> gameforge cut it on desktop without dolphin (strg+x) and then paste it in dolphin somewhere else
<dithi_> maverick: there is another partition in the same hard drive?
<stdin> lee986321: sudo apt-get remove restricted-manager && sudo apt-get install restricted-manager-kde     (if you're on gutsy)
<livingdaylight> i was reading documentation on kubuntu.com it says i can install kubuntu-desktop from my gnome environment. but isn't a fresh or clean install from kubuntu cd different than adding kubuntu desktop from ubuntu??
<livingdaylight> i have ubuntu on desktop and laptop but i'm considering kubuntu for laptop to see what kde looks like
<livingdaylight> is Kubuntu basically an iferior os to Ubuntu? the Ubuntu homepage looks soooo much more profesisional than the kubuntu homepage
<maverick> dithi_: how can i do it without risking my existing ubuntu installation ?!
<tysonsw> Dr_willis I cant find a way to use it
<gameforge> stenerhippo: ah ok, lemme try
<livingdaylight> would somene like to answer any of my questions?
<maverick> dithi_: yeah
<livingdaylight> if i want to check out kde should i rather go to pclos?
<Dr_willis> tysonsw,  use what?  im chatting in other channels. :)
<lee986321> yeah i am
<livingdaylight> i was reading documentation on kubuntu.com it says i can install kubuntu-desktop from my gnome environment. but isn't a fresh or clean install from kubuntu cd different than adding kubuntu desktop from ubuntu??
<maverick> dithi_: 3 other NTFS partitions
<yendor> I need to setup my primary screen on 1280x800 and the second sreen to 2048x1024 with desktop extension...it wont let me..can you help me?
<gameforge> stenerhippo: Ah hah!  Nope, it didn't remove it from the desktop.
<dithi_> livingdaylight: ubuntu and kubuntu has the same base system, the only differences are the desktop and some apps for them
<dvayanu> dr_willis: hmm.... killing x switched off the system... i found out i was missing the config package
<livingdaylight> i have ubuntu on desktop and laptop but i'm considering kubuntu for laptop to see what kde looks like
<livingdaylight> is Kubuntu basically an iferior os to Ubuntu? the Ubuntu homepage looks soooo much more profesisional than the kubuntu homepage
<steinerhippo> gameforge: ok thanx, so i think it's a general bug -.-
<tysonsw> Dr_willis use universe.. I am trying to use compiz.. but it wont work.. in the compiz channel it said that I needed to activate universe.. but I don't know how
<steinerhippo> gameforge:  i hope the fix it
<livingdaylight> dithi_, no... already i haer that kubuntu doesn't come with compiz by default like ubuntu does
<Dr_willis> tysonsw,  fire up the package manager, under the repiositories settings is a check box.
<stdin> livingdaylight: that's because we put more effort in to the software than the website ;)
<livingdaylight> stdin, but ubuntu manage to put effort into both?
<gameforge> steinerhippo: indeed... that's annoying - Dolphin's kinda new, so I'm sure they'll fix it soon
<Dr_willis> tysonsw,  should be some check boxc's some where.. they seem to always get moved around.
<dithi_> livingdaylight: ubuntu already has everything, it's just that the cd contents don't include everything in the repository
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: yes it is different just in that other software would not be installed
<yendor> ok thanks for not noticing
<lrw> I ran the version upgrade from within Adept Manager.... it downloaded all 1406 packages, but then crapped out. is there anyway to finish the upgrade without re-fetching all the packages?
<dhq> livingdaylight, well ubuntu+kde=kubuntu so double the features
<steinerhippo> gameforge: i also think so, it will part of kde4, they can't let it unfixed
<livingdaylight> the question if i add kubuntu desktop it will mess up how my gnome ubuntu looks if i choose to remove it later
<dithi_> livingdaylight: it's easy to install compiz fusion in kubuntu
<stdin> livingdaylight: canonical designed ubuntu.com, they don't pay for kubuntu.com design
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, you wany eye candy like windows , try compiz-fusion
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: not necessarily
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ stdin like this?
<Dr_willis> livingdaylight,  gnome and kubuntu both will share the same compiz settings. thats somthing to watchout for.
<dithi_> livingdaylight: each desktop saves its appearance options in a different place
<bourgois> You no longer need to go back to gnome once you try KDE
<stdin> lee986321: that's a link to pastebins main page...
<livingdaylight> dithi_, i'm sure a long time ago i tried kubuntu desktop and then it messed up my gnome desktop when i removed it
<dhq> boeroe, your rite gnome sux
<livingdaylight> has that changed?
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, what not necessarily?
<lee986321> stdin oops corecting it
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: not sure what happened before but sure you can run 'ubuntu-desktop' without 'kubuntu-desktop'
<livingdaylight>  BluesKaj in ubuntu cd compiz comes with live cd by default, not in kubuntu?
<lee986321> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41384/ is this betterreading lol stdin
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, so you assure me 100% i can add kubuntu desktop from Ubuntu and kubuntu will come separate from ubuntu without messing or interfiring with it?
<stdin> livingdaylight: install "kubuntu-desktop" with aptitude, the if you want to remove it, use aptitude to do it. aptitude keeps track of dependencies better, so when you remove a package with aptitude it'll remove the packages that were installed because of it
<dithi_> maverick: you must resize or remove another partition in order to enlarge your ubuntu partition
<livingdaylight> i just thought maybe better to do a clean install of kubuntu if i want to try it rather than going the add kubuntu desktop route
<ctw> Hi!
<lee986321> 12 oclock and it like its 4 pm...erg its getting dark out side
<livingdaylight> stdin, thx, that is a good tip
<ctw> Does anybody else here have problems with a dual monitor setup in Gutsy?
<maverick> dithi_: i know... the question is using what tool?!!
<Dr_willis> ctw,  thats a bit vague. :)
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: for me it helps to think of them as ubuntuG ubuntuK and ubuntuX (with the others like EDU) but the ubuntu flagship is centered around GNOME. canonical supports kubuntu which is the same base but with kde as the front end
<ctw> It worked fine in Feisty, but broke in Gutsy
<livingdaylight> ctw, yes
<dithi_> maverick: did you try qtparted or gparted?
<lee986321> stdin eh I created a thing taht said correction made kinda like a book mark
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, not that I'm aware...i wouldn't use it anyway
<Dr_willis> ctw,  I have my nvidia cards set with twinview working decently well.
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: whichever you installed latest will set the defaults i think so you will then see the 'kubuntu' name when booting
<dithi_> ctw: which card do you use?
<maverick> dithi_: no, but am using Kubuntu (sorry for not mentioning before) i guess i can use qparted
<ardchoille> I cannot seem to find the package: libxine-extracodecs. Has the name changed?
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, i do understand that, but because they come with different applications and libraries i found they get meshed together and not easy to disentangle after
<dithi_> maverick: it's qtparted
<ctw> dithi_: intel 915, i810 driver
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, yes libxine1-ffmpeg or some thing like it
<dithi_> hm.. no idea, I always used twinview with nvidia-settings
<lee986321> if I need to I ca nload the 64 bit verson of Ubuntu and pratcie with that
<[ka]killer> i have libxine1-ffmpeg installed and im still haivn gproblems
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: use something like aptitude to install the others; yeah different as much as works with both is there already but for media player, for system settings, and for other such things gnome (ubuntu) has its set and kde (kubuntu) has its set
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Ah, that package is there. Thank you.
<mayeco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/155032
<mayeco> this is a security bug
<mayeco> please someone reproduce that -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/155032
<lee986321> stdin is it all good for a restart/?
<dhq> bluetooth
<ctw> Dr_willis: Here's the more detailed bug-report I filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/155034
<stdin> lee986321: that looks ok, go for it
<lee986321> ok,
<ardchoille> mayeco: That link requires login
<lee986321> can't be any different  lol
<luca> hi everyone
<dvayanu> dr_willis: ok, now i have gnome style in my kde
<lrw> nobody has an answer to my question?
<[ka]killer> why would xine be screwed up?
<redshadowhero> the person who owns this computer has trouble seeing the icons/text on the taskbar-thingee at the bottom of the screen. Any reccommendations on how to help him see them better?
<luca> I succeeded in connecting a motorola razr v3 to ubuntu using moto4lin, but I want to download the short messages, and kmobiletools I can't successfully connect to it...suggestions?
<Dr_willis> redshadowhero,  set all the fonts a lot larger?
<posingaspopular> "service '/usr/share/applications/kde/kfmclient_dir.desktop' is malformatted" anyone see this before?
<stdin> lrw: if it downloaded the packages, then it won't download them again
<Dr_willis> redshadowhero,  theres also the high-contrast themes.
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, if they are the same ubuntu(g) and ubuntu(k) why would one choose one over the other? after all one can run either application (qt or gtk ones) in either environment.
<acee12345> Somehow i uninstalled  knetwork manager in kubuntu 7.10 and the my ehternet is not recognised either thus i have to way to connect to the Internet with kubuntu. I do have the live cd and was wandering if there is a way to fix it from that cd?
<darkox> i have downloaded nvidia drivers (*.run file). how I can install it???
<redshadowhero> Where might I find some of these font controls?
<posingaspopular> acee12345: connect via command line
<posingaspopular> ifconfig
<posingaspopular> dhclient
<Dr_willis> darkox,  you ahve tried the nvidia drivers in the repos?  Thats the best way to enable them
<acee12345> posingaspopular: how
<annma> hi people
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: exactly. so just which way to interface with the core elements. some prefer gnome some prefer kde (some prefer xfce some prefer fluxbox some prefer to switch)
<posingaspopular> my konsole isn't launching now, but you can connect to the internet via command line, it's mucho easy
<mayeco> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/155032
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: for file manager, web browser, audio player, video player, and so on
<mayeco> reproduce that please
<surface2> is there any libxine-extracodecs ?
<Flare183> How do I fix this error: http://flare183.pastebin.ca/743759
<surface2> can't find in my repo
<ruth> hh
<SanityInAnarchy> Ok, question: Where is the script which is run after the new packages are installed (in the version upgrade)?
<tysonsw> Dr_willis now I have a problem with my adpet.. I cant get in it.. all I get is a error message: "The APT-databas could not be opened. This can happen if there ar baad setups of ATP or similar. Try to run apt-setup or apt-get update in a terminal and se if it helps to fix the problem"... Now for the other problem.. my computer says that I am not root?!?!
<stdin> mayeco: it's not accessible , "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page."
<surface2> ,video codec
<stdin> surface2: it's libxine1-ffmpeg now
<sven_> Hi there, Im still trying to download the restricted driver for my wireless network card but whenever I select "Enable firmware", I get a new window called "Specify firmware location" but this window is frozen, i cant click anything in it, I cant even close it.. Has anybody experienced the same problem? also, there is a file specified there, I have already downloaded it manually, is there a way to manually install this firmware file??
<mayeco> please login
<surface2> stdin, oh thx
<SanityInAnarchy> My upgrade died, and I had to finish on my own (with apt-get dist-upgrade), the "version upgrade" button is still there in Adept, although all the packages are done.
<annma> stdin: mayeco claims that kdesu <kdeapp> and changing a setting makes root owns the user config file
<annma> stdin: for example kdesu kate and change a setting
<ruth> t
<mayeco> the file should not exist
<annma> then .kde/share/config/katerc will be owned by root
<lrw> stdin: Adept doesn't seem to realize that there is a pending version upgrade
<tysonsw> Dr_willis now I have a problem with my adpet.. I cant get in it.. all I get is a error message: "The APT-databas could not be opened. This can happen if there ar baad setups of ATP or similar. Try to run apt-setup or apt-get update in a terminal and se if it helps to fix the problem"... Now for the other problem.. my computer says that I am not root?!?!
<ruth> jk
<mayeco> close the program, then delete the old file owned by your user
<stdin> annma: checking
<mayeco> example /.kde/share/config/yakuakerc then kdesu yakuake
<mayeco> that the file now is owned by root
<mayeco> if you run yakuake as normal user you can't save configs
<livingdaylight> WaltzingAlong, some say if you want kde environemtn dont' chose kubuntu, go with mepis or pclos... do you think that has changed and kubuntu have moved forward alot with this nrew release?
<dvayanu> is there an easy way to downgrade back to feisty?
<WaltzingAlong> livingdaylight: well i think with each release kde becomes a bigger part of the ubuntu family (of course 'kubuntu' is the release with kde as the frontend)
<acee12345>  posingaspopular: what are the commands?
<WaltzingAlong> dvayanu: install from cd/dvd
<sven_> mayeco, one comment about yakuake, its a great program, but it can cause severe X crashes when used in combination with compiz and alike..
<dvayanu> waltzingalong: downgrade not reinstall
<stdin> mayeco: I opened kate (kdesu kate) then changed a couple settings, the config file was still owned by my user
<stdin> sven_: compiz is what causes the crash, not yakuake
<tysonsw> Dr_willis now I have a problem with my adpet.. I cant get in it.. all I get is a error message: "The APT-databas could not be opened. This can happen if there ar baad setups of ATP or similar. Try to run apt-setup or apt-get update in a terminal and se if it helps to fix the problem"... Now for the other problem.. my computer says that I am not root?!?!
 * BluesKaj wonders if there are any open source ati drivers that will work with google earth ...the proprietary and default gutsy driver sucks
<jpwhiting> hi all, anyone here gotten gutsy nvidia drivers to load
<jpwhiting> mine always says FATAL: Unable to load...
<dvayanu> jpwhiting: yes
<jpwhiting> dvayanu: any tips?
<dvayanu> jpwhiting: no probs at all
<jpwhiting> I think I hit this last time I tried a gutsy beta also
<dvayanu> jpwhiting: dont know, i just installed and it worked :-)
<dvayanu> already in feisty
<masternoob> hello
<mayeco> stdin: why here in 3 Gusty pc they change the ownership
<jpwhiting> hmm, mine worked fine in feisty, but no luck in gutsy so far
<mayeco> are you in Gusty Gibbon?
<acee12345> does anyone know the commands to connect to the internet with kubuntu 7.10 with the command line?
<jpwhiting> mayeco: ?? change the ownership of what?
<mayeco> jpwhiting: the config file
<jpwhiting> acee12345: ethernet, wireless? which?
<mayeco> ~/.kde/share/config/_app_
<stdin> mayeco: not sure, what exactly do you do to reproduce the bug? just open an app with kdesu and change a setting, or remove the config file then open the app?
<acee12345> jpwhiting: wireless died after knetwork manager died so i guess ethernet
<jpwhiting> acee12345: sudo ifup eth0
<annma> stdin: remove the config file, kdesu the app
<sven_> stdin, actually, I talked about this with the guys from yakuake, they told me that yakuake does some weird things too.. in either case, its the combination that does the trick, and whoever causes these crashes, it crashes, thats what counts :)
<mayeco> in Gusty
<annma> this is not about yakuake
<jpwhiting> annma: :) what are you doing here?
<annma> any kde app will do
<mayeco> yes is about kdesu
<annma> jpwhiting: checking a claim
<jpwhiting> thought you were a mandriva fan
<jpwhiting> ah
<annma> tssss
<acee12345> jpwhiting: alright letme hibernate windows and ill try that thank you
<jpwhiting> acee12345: no problem
<annma> known gutsy bug mayeco
<stdin> annma, mayeco: if I remove the config file then kdesu app, then I do see that happening
<thorns> Does anyone know how to change the system wide Qt4 style?
<annma> fuck!!!
<stdin> !language
<LjL> !language
<annma> I'll never use KUbuntu
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<mayeco> what annma
<annma> weeew
<stdin> annma: no need for that language in here
<annma> this is so big
<mayeco> YES!
<annma> I cannot believe it
<mayeco> is HUGE!
<WaltzingAlong> google earth sucks? BluesKaj how about the solarwind or whatever it is called from nasa?
 * mayeco i'm not an idiot!
<annma> mayeco: SORRY
<annma> I apologize
<Saied> thorns: qt4 has a config tool but i dont know affects KDE theme style
<mayeco> xD!!! np
<annma> I cannot believe it
<mayeco> mee to
<[ka]killer> bah
<[ka]killer> why is xine still not working right
<LjL> are you sure you've used kdesudo and not sudo?
<annma> it's a showstoppper
<mayeco> LjL sudo or kdesu
<mayeco> happed
<mayeco> happend
<annma> LjL: I asked in #kubuntu-devel
<annma> they confirmed!
<mayeco> AHHHHHHHHHH!
<stdin> it's not a showstopper, it'd only happen when you run the app as root first
<[ka]killer> i just want xine to work T_T
<annma> stdin: !!!
<annma> come on
<annma> so many first comers are root
<thorns> Saied: I'm just looking for a config tool, cli or gui, so I can easily set my user wide and/or system wide qt4 style
<[ka]killer> anyone besides me having video playback problems with xine & kaffeine?
<thorns> Saied: Do you know which tool that is?
<jpwhiting> thorns: kcmshell colors, then check the apply kde colors to non kde apps
<jpwhiting> that should set the gtk and qt styles to the same color scheme
<jpwhiting> I think
<Saied> thorns: qtconfig-qt4
<stdin> annma: it's not as huge as you think, unless the very first time then run the app it's run with kdesu then it won't happen
<stdin> annma: and most new comers don't even know about kdesu
<annma> anyway I'll be in Boston next week, I'll talk about it stdin
<stdin> it's an important bug, but not as big as you're making ti
<stdin> *it
<annma> it makes KDE bad
<Saied> thorns: i think it needs a new theme style for current KDE and KDE4 even Gnome and other DEs.
<annma> it's quite important to discuss
<Saied> thorns: my current qt4 apps are a few ugly
<dvayanu> are you talking about kdesu?
<dvayanu> that renaming sucks :-)
<darkox> How to save text file edited in Kate using terminal?
<jpwhiting> stdin: most apps are run with kdesu actualy
<jpwhiting> most admin apps anyway
<dvayanu> kdesu isnt there anymore
<NightBird> darkox: what?
<dvayanu> at least it keeps telling me that
<stdin> jpwhiting: the admin apps aren't going to be ran as the normal user, so the ownership of the files doesn't matter
<jpwhiting> stdin: if you run adept_manager from the k-menu it runs it with kdesu
<stdin> jpwhiting: yes, so the ownership doesn't matter, as it's always run with kdesu
<annma> jpwhiting: avoid kdesu
<darkox> I edited text, but don't have access to save it. I want to try save it as root... But i don't know cammand
<jpwhiting> hmm, ok
<BluesKaj> WaltzingAlong, I wasn't being critcal of Google Earth , i acyaully like it ...it's the lack of support for linux from both google and ati that sucks :P
<dvayanu> annma: and use what instead? login as root?
<dvayanu> sudo
<jpwhiting> dvayanu: ever heard of su?
<dvayanu> that would be running as root
<jpwhiting> ;-)
<[ka]killer> bah
<jpwhiting> only for the shell you run it in
<[ka]killer> i guess i'll just use mplayer till xine gets fixed up
<dvayanu> that would mean you have a root password
<jpwhiting> dvayanu: of course
<dvayanu> jpwhiting: my boxes doesnt
<jpwhiting> first thing I do after any kubuntu install is sudo passwd ;-)
<gameforge> Is there a way I can watch the console output of the Kubuntu setup (setting up from CD)?
<_michael> Hello I was wondering if I could allow my kpf applet to be accessed via the internet and not just LAN Any ideas?
<dvayanu> jpwhiting: first thing i do is go to google to search and here to complain that my fonts are all broken
<Judgen> howdy, Is there an hfs+ filesystem driver with +rwx support for linux?
<dvayanu> crppling my eyes, they start to bleed actually
<jpwhiting> :)
<cristian> Hola??
<stdin> !es
<MLG_GooseMann> Is anybody using the KDE 4 Beta 3?
<cristian> Alguien me podria ayudar???
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<MLG_GooseMann> Is anybody using KDE 4 Beta 3?
<the-erm> [ka]killer: I'm having problems with video playback as well :)
<dvayanu> http://www.anotheria.net/broken-fonts.png
<dvayanu> can someone point me into right direction? how to fix it?
<[ka]killer> im just avoindign xine til its fixed
<the-erm> [ka]killer: it's not just xine, it's kaffine, as well as mplayer, and totem craps out as well.  the ONLY way I can play video is to convert it to .flv and then watch it in the browser and that ain't fun.
<MLG_GooseMann> Try VLC Media Player?
<paolopoz12> I have problems with dist-upgrade. Can please someone help me?
<the-erm> MLG_GooseMann: ok I'll try that.
<[ka]killer> mplayer is working for me
<[ka]killer> as does VLC
<[ka]killer> but vlc and mplayer render subtitles really poorly
<fusspawn> seeing as this channel isnt flying past at an amazing rate of nots and i can keep up with it, Is there a Wine help channel or some one with Wine/Ubuntu experience availiable for a quick chat ?
<the-erm> paolopoz12: it froze on me as well, I had to start with a fresh install.
<[ka]killer> whats your problem wwiht wine?
<paolopoz12> arhhg!
<Kr4t05> fusspawn: #winehq
<MLG_GooseMann> paolopoz12: What's wrong with it?
<fusspawn> [ka]Killer , Wines folder refuses to let me have more than 1.1 gig free space even tho the partition has the space that folder seems perma stuck at 1.1 gig
<paolopoz12> MLG: it's just a looong work. that's all
<fusspawn> Thanks Kr4t05
<MLG_GooseMann> Yeah, I started mine two hours ago.
<MLG_GooseMann> 54% right now.
<sven_> Could anybody help me with installing a restricted driver?
<MLG_GooseMann> Last night it froze up.
<paolopoz12> Do I lose data with this process?
<MLG_GooseMann> I'm not too sure, but I don't think so.
<MLG_GooseMann> Like, files saved to your hard drive?
<gameforge> help - trying to install kubuntu gutsy on my thinkpad/t42, copying files makes it to 60% and computer shuts down (no error, just a beep and "Going down now" message on console) - any ideas?  already asked in #kubuntu
<paolopoz12> yes.
<gameforge> err, #ubuntu rather
<paolopoz12> mails, files...
<gameforge> is there a way to watch the console output of the install?
<MLG_GooseMann> gameforge: Are you installing from CD?
<gameforge> yes
<gameforge> installing from the desktop ISO
<the-erm> [ka]killer: nope vlc does the same thing as mplayer vertical lines.
<Eyal_D> Hi all .. I'm new and I need a bit help
<Eyal_D> how can I use the 3d Desktop? I enabled visual effects afocurse ..
<nosrednaekim> gameforge: overheating?
<Eyal_D> but I don't know how to use this damn 3d ball =\
<nosrednaekim> Eyal_D: GNOME?
<MLG_GooseMann> gameforge: do you have a previous version of kubuntu installed?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, got GE installed and running ?
<Eyal_D> what is ge?
<gameforge> nosrednaekim: that's what I thought, but it doesn't get any hotter than usual
<Eyal_D> This is the new version .. 7. .. ?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: I don't have the bandwidth for that!
<BluesKaj> google earth
<gameforge> MLG_GooseMann: I had feisty, but I wiped it, installing fresh
<Eyal_D> GNOME sorry ?
<MLG_GooseMann> Hm.
<Eyal_D> what is GNOME my friend?
<nosrednaekim> Eyal_D: are you on Ubuntu or kubuntu?
<MLG_GooseMann> Perhaps upgrading from feisty would work?
<Eyal_D> Ubnutu ^^
<Eyal_D> Ubnutu
<MLG_GooseMann> I would either say that or try redownloading the iso.
<nosrednaekim> Eyal_D: channel for that is over at #ubuntu
<Eyal_D> Ty
<Eyal_D> Sorry for bothering ..
<nosrednaekim> Eyal_D: but trl ctrl+alt+arrow keys
 * BluesKaj wonders about installing gnome 
<Eyal_D> I tried .. no 3d .. normal movment ..
 * nosrednaekim kickes BluesKaj for even thinking about it
<Eyal_D> Anyhow I will try the other channel .. thanks
<nosrednaekim> k
<gameforge> MLG_GooseMann: I already wiped it...
<BluesKaj> :)
<MLG_GooseMann> Well, I'd try redownloading the iso.
<MLG_GooseMann> That might be the problem.
<dvayanu> ok, i probably found it
<gameforge> MLG_GooseMann: Yeah I came across that problems on the forums and I checked it, it should be OK.  Do you think trying the alternate ISO is worth a shot?
<dvayanu> solution for gnome: Go to System->Preferences->Appearance->Fonts and change the rendering method to "Best contrast".
<gameforge> MLG_GooseMann: Also, is there a way to watch the installer's console output?
<dvayanu> has kde the same option hiding somewhere?
<pikachuumx_> how can i know if my sistem has the driver of my wifi card?
<MLG_GooseMann> I don't know about the console input, but it might've been a problem just downloading it.
<MLG_GooseMann> I myself haven't tried the alternate iso thus far, so I'm not sure how that'll pan out.
<WaltzingAlong> dvayanu: kmenu/system settings/appearance/fonts/use anti aliasing
<rand_acs> pikachuumx_: dmesg
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve the CUPS problem "Print file was not accepted (client-error-request-value-too-long)!" for print jobs larger than (seems to be) 32M?
<sven_> Could anybody help me with installing a restricted driver?
<rand_acs> pikachuumx_: in a terminal, then you can also do something like dmesg | grep card_make
<WaltzingAlong> dvayanu: otherwise turn on 'auto hinting' in ~/.fonts.conf
<dvayanu> ah
<nosrednaekim> sven_: which one?
<rand_acs> pikachuumx_: card_make being the actually card, like intel or whatever
<gameforge> MLG_GooseMann: right, well I'll try redownloading the desktop one first - thanks for your advice :)
<MLG_GooseMann> No problem.
<MLG_GooseMann> Hope it helps.
<gameforge> Me too...
<sven_> nosrednaekim, wireless network card driver 43xx.. when I select "enable firmware" a new window pops up, and it hangs.. for hours.. Ive tried it like a 100 times already because supposedly the kubuntu site was busy these days but.. no result.. the window hangs immediately
<Xera> http://pastebin.com/m46174c79
<dvayanu> match target font : edit mode="assign or what?
<Xera> Why do I need so much crap to install Firefox?
<MLG_GooseMann> What crap Xera?
<Xera> in 7.04 I didn't, in 7.10 I appear to need a load of other stuff
<WaltzingAlong> Xera: if you do not want gtk you can just grab the static one from getfirefox.com/
<nosrednaekim> sven_: hmmm I think that is to select a firmware file
<sven_> nosrednaekim, In the window that shows up (and that looks frozen) I can select a location for the driver.. local or on the internet.. but I cant type anything, I cant press buttons, I cant even close that window, its completely frozen
<sven_> nosrednaekim, it is
<nosrednaekim> sven_: i'm not sure if it goes out to the internet
<Xera> WaltzingAlong: getfirefox.com gives me an archive
<nosrednaekim> sven_: ah.. ok
<WaltzingAlong> Xera: yes, which you extract with tar xvfz firefox.tar.fz
<pikachuumx_> I ha ve a list of pc informatio and my wifi appeear in here but I  don't know how to connect with it I connected with my wired card
<WaltzingAlong> gz
<sven_> nosrednaekim, I was told that it did but.. even so, I would have to press OK or something first? in anycase, the window is dead..
<Xera> WaltzingAlong: I'd rather have it installed properly like it used to
<nosrednaekim> hmm yeah... is there an OK button?
<wesley> can someone help me i am trying to get kde4 working
<sven_> nosrednaekim, any idea on how I can bypass this? I already downloaded the file that appeared in that window, can I install this file manually maybe?
 * AmyRose wonders why strangers from this channel keep /msging her...
<WaltzingAlong> Xera: something called ubuntuzilla or something like that?
<nosrednaekim> sven_: I'm sure you can. there is probably a tutorial for it on the ubuntu forums
<BluesKaj> wesley, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<wesley> yes i did all of it and theres no session
<h3sp4wn> AmyRose: You are surprised ? That is why most females use names that could be attributed to either
<AmyRose> BluesKaj: But I tried that too and it crashes on me
<StarSys> Hello. I have a problem with installing kubuntu... When the live cd starts, i only get a blank screen (When changing from textmode to graphical).. When I try the alternate cd, i can install, but when I reboot, I get the same blank screen again... Can't change to another console eigher.. Can anyone help? :)
<Xera> WaltzingAlong: huh? in 7.04 I just did sudo aptitude install firefox and it installed, didn't need anything else
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: when..
<acee12345> jpwhiting: my ethernet apears to be dead in both windows and linux
<acee12345> jpwhiting: so that command didnt do anything
<nosrednaekim> StarSys: can you boot recovery mode?
<nosrednaekim> AmyRose: when/where/how does it fail?
<BluesKaj> wesley, are you running kde4 now ?
<cristian> Hello, I need help, I from Chile. Anybody speak Spanish?
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<AmyRose> nosrednaekim: It gets through the splash screen and then X dies
<jpwhiting> acee12345: oh :(
<WaltzingAlong> Xera: you can do that again with kubuntu 7.10
<wesley> no i did install that what you needed and copy  kde4.desktop 2 xsessions ans put export lines at startkde at kde4/bin
<acee12345> jpwhiting: is there a way to restore the program from the cd?
<jpwhiting> acee12345: restore what program?
<acee12345> jpwhiting: knetwork manager
<Xera> WaltzingAlong: how then? if I try and install just firefox it wants to download a load of other stuff that it didn't in 7.04
<acee12345> so that i can use my proset wirless
<jpwhiting> acee12345: you deleted it?
<acee12345> jpwhiting: somehow
<surface2> for gnome, they have gnome-open to open app with default app, what kde have?
<jpwhiting> acee12345: do you have knetworkmanager in /usr/bin anymore?
<StarSys> nosrednaekim: Hehe, I didn't of that :) I got it working now :) Thanks!
<acee12345> jpwhiting:ii dont know let me bring up irc on an alternate comp and ill hibernate again
<nosrednaekim> StarSys: thats what its there for ;)
<StarSys> :)
<Xera> Heh nevermind, it seems I was trying to install a "joke" package from the universe repo
<Carnage> i'm having trouble with my wireless card, it was working and now... its not.
<WaltzingAlong> Xera: same way as before. what it needs it grabs. may be because packages changed. split bigger ones. maybe you had already installed gtk stuff last time?
<sven_> nosrednaekim, I looked on the ubuntu forums, but I can only find tuturials for installing wireless with ndiswrappers... this restricted driver that kubuntu wants to install on my laptop (but fails to do so) is also with ndis? because if its not, I prefer to use the no-ndiswrapper
<nosrednaekim> sven_: hmmm I don't know..
<nosrednaekim> it may be
<nosrednaekim> sven_: just a sec.. let me take a look
<nosrednaekim> sven_: nope... its using a native driver
<Carnage> not really sure what info you need to diagnose the prob
<sven_> nosrednaekim, mmm, so it would be better to install that one instead of the ndiswrapper one, correct?...
<nosrednaekim> sven_: I don't know...if you can get it working ;)
<kmart> Good afternoon, folks.  Hope all is well
<sven_> nosrednaekim, any reason why the restricted driver program may hang?
<kmart> QUestion for the experts - can Adept be told to download and install in parallel
<kmart> rather than doing it serially?
<nosrednaekim> sven_: no...
<kmart> I'm updating the systems and it seems to be odd that updates can;t be installing while others download
<nosrednaekim> kmart: here? haha this is the SUPPORT channel my friend ;)
<nosrednaekim> kmart: that probably wouldn't be good.
<nosrednaekim> because of dependencies
<nosrednaekim> and you'd install them far faster than you could DL
<Carnage> no, it could totally trash your system
<roadfish> and I have the opposite question. can I do the download (over dial up) and keep running my other apps _until_ the package installation takes place?
<kmart> nosredmaekim - understood, but it does seem it should know wheter a dependency is need and wait for it
<frank_> roadfish: you can keep running applications even when packagaes are being installed
<kmart> maybe I dislike waiting too much
<Azzco> I really need some help finding out something on my system. I can't boot from LiveCDs and I'm starting to become desperate
<kmart> frank_  understood
<nosrednaekim> kmart: there probably wouldn't bevery much of a speed increase, but simpler and reliable to DL them all first
<roadfish> frank_: ok thanks. but I thought I saw a message that said I should shut down my apps?
<nosrednaekim> kmart: that way you aren't left with half-finished installs/upgrades and other such things
<frank_> roadfish: are you upgrading to gutsy?
<vbgunz> kubuntu doesn't have an official forum does it?
<kmart> True
<roadfish> right, on this page it said to close my apps ... http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/snapshot10.png
<roadfish> frank_: yes. feisty to gutsy
<kmart> just a thought while I was watching grass grow :-)
<Carnage> ok; so can someone tell me what information i need to give them to get some help fixing my previously working wireless?
<nosrednaekim> vbgunz: yes it does
<acee12346> jpwhiting: what file was that again?
<frank_> roadfish: ah. well you can do what it says. but using apps is fine when downloading
<vbgunz> nosrednaekim: I am looking, one moment
<tharun> Hi,
<tharun> I am getting this error after launching the version upgrade tool(from gutsy beta) though Adept. It downloads a bunch of files, and then shows the error:
<tharun> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<tharun> What do I do?
<vbgunz> nosrednaekim: got it
<nosrednaekim> kmart: heh :)
<roadfish> frank_: ok, thanks. so isn't a huge problem ... besides, the only app that I use is emacs.
<Carnage> the card did appear in knetworkmanager as eth1, its no longer there however the ethernet card is still in there
<frank_> roadfish: frankly though the kubuntu upgrader crashed on me while installing. It's not very stable
<roadfish> :-(
<stian> anny 1 know a good place 2 download songs??
<nosrednaekim> sven_: I mean... of course there is a reason... but IDK what is it ;)
<roadfish> frank_: so are you suggesting a fresh install?
<roadfish> stian: Apple iTunes?
<jpwhiting> acee12346: /usr/bin/knetworkmanager
<nosrednaekim> stian: amazon
<darkox> how to install nvidia drivers? (kubuntu)
<frank_> roadfish: well if you know how to resume the upgrade in the event that the upgrader crashes you can try it but you're probably safer with a fresh install
 * NDP-Kubuntu finally sees the "Version Upgrade" in his Adept manager and decides to update to Kubuntu 7.10
<tharun> Anyone know how to fix this error?: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<roadfish> frank_: ok, thanks for the warning.
<acee12346> jpwhiting: odd ethernet works on non-ddwrt router
<combinio> why libxine-main1 AND libxine-extracodecs can't be installed under Gutsy ??
<jpwhiting> I don't know what non-ddwrt means...
<tharun> This error comes up when I hit Version Upgrade... gutsy beta to  file
<acee12346> jpwhiting: dd-wrt is a firmware replacement that expands options on some routers
<nosrednaekim> combinio: "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<combinio> nosrednaekim: thanks a lot :))
<acee12346> jpwhiting: i did apt-get and it installed
<acee12346> jpwhiting: now how do i get ittoshow the wirelexx networks again?
<acee12346> jpwhiting: sorry about spacing the space bar is broken on the comp
<vbgunz> kopete crashes on every sign in, isn't there a fix for this somewhere?
<nosrednaekim> vbgunz: MSN?
<vbgunz> not sure
<nosrednaekim> do you use MSN with it?
<vbgunz> I am trying to sign in and it just segfaults
<jpwhiting> acee12346: dunno, does it put a systray icon on the systray when you run it?
<vbgunz> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> !bug 153500
<acee12346> jpwhiting: yes
<acee12346> do i needto reinstall restiricted drivers for the proset?if sohow?
<nosrednaekim> vbgunz: its a known issue, and yes there is a fix
<jpwhiting> acee12346: adept?
<jpwhiting> or aptitude
<gambix> hi to all
<jpwhiting> or apt-get something
 * dithi_ looks for the fix
<dithi_> here it is! http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<gambix> is the kde4 beta3 is usable ?
<vbgunz> I know, I read about it but didn't use kopete. then I had to install fresh and figured I'll try kopete again... now I need that fix
<acee12346> jpwhiting: doenst show anything butiremember it using them before
<gambix> i can't find the startkde file ?
<ardchoille> After using the Restricted Manager to successfully install nvidia drivers, I now have no tty1-6 (ctrl+alt+f(1-6)). How do I get my tty's back?
<vbgunz> nosrednaekim: got it
<clyrrad> Is there a way to load your kubuntu desktop session remotely over SSH?  IE: can you some how make KDE login remotely over SSH, I would like to have the sesson start so I can connect to it with X11VNC
<nosrednaekim> thanks dithi_
<dithi_> :D
<dithi_> I think it was a mistake to include kde 3.5.8 just before the release of 7.10
<dithi_> that package algo fixes an error I had with konqueror 3.5.8
<dithi_> actually two errors
<acee1234> im still here
<dithi_> clyrrad: you can configure kde remote desktop to allow guest connections without confirmation, or you can use a xvnc server
<Kr4t05> Hrm... Why doesn't Gutsy have emerald-themes?
<roadfish> any opinion on using the "alternate CD/DVD" for upgrading instead of "Adept Manager"? likely to be more or less reliable ... or not really any difference?
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack | dithi_
<ubotu> dithi_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<nosrednaekim> Kr4t05: liscencing issues
<vbgunz> now basket needs a fix... it crashes on every startup
<dithi_> vbgunz: it works for me
<vbgunz> maybe this patch for kopete fixes it, heh, could only hope
<Kr4t05> Oh...
<dithi_> what does it say in terminal?
<ardchoille> vbgunz: Basket works for me, but I can't get it into kontact like I had it in Feisty
<dithi_> vbgunz: I'm not sure i've tried without the patch... probably it works for you
<clyrrad> dithi_: is xvnc server avail from apt-get?  I dont see it
<acee1234> does anyone know why knetwork manager shows"no active device" and will not display available networks on kubuntu 7.10 prosetwireless
<vbgunz> everytime I launch basket, it closes and a kmail messages pops up to be sent
<vbgunz> I'll try again after the patch but the patch is giving me problems too at the moment :/
<dithi_> clyrrad: vncserver
<clyrrad> dithi_: I see vnc4server
<Kr4t05> nosrednaekim: Thats strange, because it's still on the packages server.
<dithi_> clyrrad: afaik, vncserver starts a new x11 session, while x11vnc uses an existing x server
<nosrednaekim> Kr4t05: hmm maybe I heard wrong...wouldn't be the first time ;)
<ardchoille> Is anyone else with nvidia drivers missing tty's 1-6? Or is this known?
<vbgunz> basket started up
<dithi_> ardchoille: it works for me until I suspend
<vbgunz> I'll try kopete
<dithi_> clyrrad: I don't know what's the difference between vnc4server and vncserver
<dithi_> I guess vnc4server is more up-to-date, or it may be a fork
<WaltzingAlong> freenx
<aspirin_on_kubun> hi
<dithi_> oh, yeah, I want to try freenx, I tried non-free nx a long time ago and I liked it so much
<aspirin_on_kubun> i try nvidia-settings --load-only-config to load my nvidia settings, but nothing happens
<ardchoille> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<WaltzingAlong> roadfish: not sure about reliability but having the packages downloaded can help a lot should there be any hiccups during upgrade; no need to redownload them
<vbgunz> yeah, that patch removed over 43 packages. basket launches without a hiccup and kopete is signed in
<vbgunz> looks real good so far
<hargibi> hmm. i get a black screen on the boot up.. and ive tryed changeing to VGA mode and everything... Its on a thinkpad laptop
<ardchoille> vbgunz: Can you get basket to appear in kontact?
<hargibi> dunno what to do
<vbgunz> ardchoille: I'll look
<vbgunz> ardchoille: no, it doesn't show up inside kontact
<ardchoille> vbgunz: In feisty, basket was a module you could add, like the notes, journal, and others
<jim> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<vbgunz> ardchoille: I know, I seen it but always had basket sitting in the tray
<aspirin_on_kubun> how can i load at startup nvidia-settings.rc?
<vbgunz> I never really started to use any KDE apps until the end of feisty... I switched from firefox, thunderbird to konqueror and kmail... now, its gaim for kopete if those long standing bugs really got fixed
<hargibi> btw.. is there any easy way to install kde4? i guess the guide on kubuntu homepage is easy but i sure as hell couldnt figure it out
<nosrednaekim> hargibi: thats about as easy as it gets
<BluesKaj> hargibi, it' not as easy they say
<hargibi> hmmm
<x_link> Hi everybody!
<hydrogen> hargibi: its not worth installing it at this point.
<hargibi> ahh
<hargibi> well i figured that almost
<acee1234> why does distribution upgrade freeze on "installing the upgrades" on kubuntu 7.10?
<hargibi> beta sucks
<hargibi> =)
<BluesKaj> it's very clunky and unstable
<hargibi> but anyone know anything about my black boot loading screen?
<raidproblem> The kubuntu installer can't see my raid setup, it just wants to install to one of the disks in the raid set
<x_link> I need help with a small thing.
<x_link> First time I wanted to install Kubuntu 7.04 I had to run the Live CD first.
<nosrednaekim> raidproblem: I think you need to use the alternate installer for RAID
<x_link> Then after that I could install it to my hdd.
<raidproblem> ah ok
<x_link> But I don't want that.
<acee1234> if no one knows who might i ask?
<x_link> Then somebody here gave me a link to a Kubuntu 7.04-version that I didn't need to run Live CD first then install it.
<WaltzingAlong> x_link: with the 'desktop' or livecd that is how it works
<WaltzingAlong> x_link: otherwise you need the dvd version or the alternate cd
<nosrednaekim> acee1234: what error does it give you?
<acee1234> nosrednaekim: nothing just sits on 0%
<x_link> But with the Kubuntu 7.04-cd that I have now I don't need to run Live CD first, I just put in the CD and then I install Kubuntu. Really smooth.
<nosrednaekim> acee1234: on the command line?
<x_link> WaltzingAlong: Alternate, does KDE get installed as well then?
<nosrednaekim> x_link: yes
<acee1234> i did it through adapt
<WaltzingAlong> x_link: sure with the kubuntu alternate cd
<acee1234> nosrednaekim: i did it through adapt command line shows nothing when i hit "show terminal"
<x_link> Ahh okej.
<raidproblem> well, I guess I have to go and download another CD :)
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: which bug(s) affected you with kopete?
<raidproblem> and find another CD to burn to :)
<nosrednaekim> acee1234: did it already DL the packages?
<x_link> So Alternate = not Live CD, you just install Kubuntu right away?
<raidproblem> thanks for help
<acee1234> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> WaltzingAlong: 153500
<x_link> AM I right?
<BluesKaj> gutsy is still a bit "Holey" if you get my drift , but it will be better in a month or 2 after the feedback and fixes are in place
<WaltzingAlong> x_link: sure. desktop is run live, then the option to install (or not); alternate has no run live but is just install
<nosrednaekim> acee1234: then,from the command line,run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"... close adept first
<vbgunz> WaltzingAlong: the format toolbar and the little windows that popup when people sign on... I still don't think I know how to get rid of that popup message...
<x_link> WaltzingAlong: Nice!
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: you mean we should bow down to it?
<vbgunz> WaltzingAlong: there were others but I cannot remember them now
<nosrednaekim> vbgunz: settings->configure notifications
<BluesKaj> no nosrednaekim , holey not holy :)
<x_link> WaltzingAlong: Cause I have another Kubuntu 7.04-version as well. When I install Kubuntu with that CD I don't get KDE, I need to do sudo aptitude install kde-core.
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: oh.... ;-)
<BigDaddy> hey all, is there an app that will go through a users /home and remove .folders for apps no longer installed?
<x_link> WaltzingAlong: So Kubuntu-7.10-alternate isn't like that?
<vbgunz> ok, am setting up window behaviour for kopete, will do that right after
<WaltzingAlong> x_link: which is the other? xubuntu or ubuntu ?
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: don't think so :)
<acee1234> nosrednaekim: changed time zone and upgrades "tzdata" thats it
<BluesKaj> holey = come s with holes in it , like my socks
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: damn
<x_link> WaltzingAlong: Kubuntu.
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: write one ;)
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: send them back if the come with holes...
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: ha! that's rich. I am nerd, but not that good of one
<nosrednaekim> don't complain to me!
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: =)
<WaltzingAlong> x_link: that is strange that the kubuntu alternate cd would not install kde
<nosrednaekim> acee1234: hmmm try a reboot then :)
<BigDaddy> looks like I need to go through manually an get rid of them then.
<BluesKaj> BigDaddy, not sure which distro ?      lsb_release -a
<acee1234> nosrednaekim: alright brb
<BigDaddy> BluesKaj: kubuntu 7.04
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: the notifications are in the kopete/settings/configure notifications
<vbgunz> got it, looking at it now, thanks a million fellas
<x_link> WaltzingAlong: I don't think it's Kubuntu Alternate..
<x_link> WaltzingAlong: Well, thanks alot!
<nosrednaekim> bye all! have fun with gutsy!
<x_link> WaltzingAlong: Thanks alot for your help!
<BigDaddy> BluesKaj: what is lsb_release
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: when are you sending a message or chat, turn off the format toolbar with the chat/message window/settings/toolbars/format
<BigDaddy> ?
<WaltzingAlong> x_link: even the live kubuntu cd should install (the pieces of kde for that kubuntu distribution) kde
<vbgunz> WaltzingAlong: I seem to have gotten rid of that toolbar for good. am so glad it actually sticks now :)
<navets> HALP! where is the dualview program that comes with gutsy
<BluesKaj> BigDaddy, in the konsole the '  lsb_release -a ' command tells you which version
<WaltzingAlong> :d
<BigDaddy> BluesKaj: oh. I already knew the version but still cool to know that
<BluesKaj> well, it's awy of checking once you've upgraded
<BluesKaj> a way
<Pete^_> can't get multimedia buttons working on toshiba laptop.
<Pete^_> any ideas?
<acee1234> same result
<BigDaddy> Pete^_: when you say you can't get them to work, what have you done so far?
<Pete^_> used xev
<acee1234> anyone know why  have to use ifup eth0 every time i want to access the Internet. wireless doesnt seem to work either.
<BigDaddy> have you just tried using the keyboard shortcuts under the control center? Turns out that was all I needed to do for my multimedia keyboard
<Pete^_> tried that...
<Super_Cat_Frog_> hi - i've just installed gutsy and i'm having problems with my mouse in kde - the focus is not being updated to the active window - any ideas?
<Super_Cat_Frog_> eg: now, its acting like im still clicked on the 'konsole' icon on my taskbar
<Super_Cat_Frog_> is this a known problem?
<quwiero> Hi!
<vbgunz> does kopete do logging?
<arash> vbgunz
<arash> yes
<WaltzingAlong> !hi | quwiero
<ubotu> quwiero: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<quwiero> Tanks!
<quwiero> Thanks!
<vbgunz> arash: where does it send the logs and how do I read them?
<arash> settings -> plugins -> history, It definetly logs it, since it display when you opne chat window, but I never bothered looking file location
<alejandro> hola
<alejandro> hi
<alejandro> how to upgade to gutsy
<alejandro> ?
<acee1234> if no one know how to fix the wireless does any one who who i might ask?
<WaltzingAlong> alejandro: upgrade instructions are in the topic
<alejandro> its stable now?
<aro> alejandro, download iso, burn, install
<vbgunz> arash: hmm. I have that plugin enabled... I hope when I want to go into the logs it doesn't sabotage me :)
<WaltzingAlong> !wifi | acee1234
<ubotu> acee1234: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aro> alejandro, it's officially released
<tekteen> anyone know how to modify the live cd installer?
<arash> vbgunz: sabotage you? I assume its saved as a text file, not as a virus executable that the Kopete programmers put their to be evil :p
<aro> tekteen, modify in what way
<BluesKaj> err modify ?
<tekteen> automatically install debs
<aro> tekteen, still don't know what you mean
<vbgunz> arash: heh, I meant when I need to look into the logs, I hope it doesn't become impossible to find them or a nuisance
<tekteen> add extra debs autmatically
<tekteen> change what is installed
<foxhound31> tried to install nvidia driver but the propretary driver was greyed out
<BluesKaj> tekteen, depends which cd you have , but if you want to use it as a source there's an option
<arash> vbgunz: save it as favorites if you found em once, you don't think the normal 'show messages when open chat window' is enough?
<foxhound31> why would this happen
<BrightEyes`> hello.i installed windoze and the boot loader was gone.i somehow tried something on ubuntuforums.then i uninstalled grub and installed grub2.what can i do so it will be able to find my windoze as well?
<WaltzingAlong> tekteen: so to build your own livecd?
<WaltzingAlong> !grub | BrightEyes`
<ubotu> BrightEyes`: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<aro> tekteen, why would you want to
<tekteen> ok
<aro> tekteen, just install stuff after
<foxhound31> also I could not set my card from 256 to 2128 either
<foxhound31> 128*
<tekteen> I am creating a cd anyone can use
<kaminix> Can you not use vhosts on freenode?
<vbgunz> arash: thats the thing, I went all up and down the chat window, I didn't see anything about logs or history
<vbgunz> ahh, in right click on a buddy, I see 'view history'
<vbgunz> thats good enough :)
<tekteen> we referb computers and put on kubuntu
<arash> vbgunz: Good enough for government work ;) , whoops, I mean Open source work!
<vbgunz> heh
<vbgunz> I hope Kopete turns out to be great :)
<tekteen> I need to know how to have it auto install kubuntu then run a script automatically
<tekteen> anyone know
<tekteen> how do i edit the kubuntu install program on the live cd?
<kukman> hi
<kukman> where is log file of dhcp3-server?
<foxhound31> consumer linux still got a looooooooooooooooooong way to go
<tekteen> yep
<Dr_willis_> Hmm.. My Evil clone from the basement is on. :)
<jussi01> where in xorg.conf do modelines go?
<WaltzingAlong> foxhound31: best define your consumer
<foxhound31> well I do IT support for a living and I was hoping 7.10
<Dr_willis_> jussi01,  might want to google for some xorg.conf examples  -  easier to explain that way.
<Dr_willis_> jussi01,  i dont even think i have any modelines in my xorg.conf any more
<foxhound31> would be as easy as they said butso far I cant get my graphics card working or mount the drives
<jussi01> Dr_willis_: yeah. ok. just name a section if you can :)
<BluesKaj> IT  guys use consumer versions ?
<foxhound31> so no change there then
<foxhound31> just as difficult as ever so that why its not going to be consumer linux anytime soon
<BluesKaj> most IT guys i know use enterprise linux servers
<Dr_willis_> jussi01,  i cant. Just looked. No 'Modeline" lines at all. i THINK they go under the monitors sections
<jussi01> damn. 19s lag
<Dr_willis_> jussi01,  since the modeline is a feature/setting of the monitor.
<Dr_willis_> foxhound31,  given some of the song and dancing ive had to do with windows in the last month or so.. I will stick with Linux. :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: who are you?
<tekteen> does anyone here know how to modify the live cd to run a script after installing kubuntu? I need it so idiots (ok... computer illiterate people) install kubuntu the same way on many machines.
<kukman> I can't start dhcp3-server. What I can do?
<kukman> Where I can see the errors?
<foxhound31> looks like kubuntu got some bugs in 7.10 cos ubuntu can mount the drives but kubuntu cant
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how come my computer is using 100% cpu and all i have on is amarok and konversation and superkaramba
<Dr_willis_> tekteen,  there is a feature i think like that for the 'OEM' setup on the alternative install cd and some sort of 'kickstart' feature i read about
<billytwowilly> AT0M1CB0MB3R: fire up top and find out what's using the cpu power.
<arash> foxhound31, isn't the mounting part identical for those two? Im a noob in these thing though...
<Dr_willis_> tekteen,  let me see if i can find it.
<tekteen> where can I get more info
<tekteen> ok
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> billytwowilly: whats top?
<foxhound31> arash wait
<Dr_willis_> I got a  Live bookmark on a site that has tips and info on that stuff :)
<arash> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<foxhound31> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3087495.0
<WaltzingAlong> !info top | arash
<rohan> WTF is wrong .. everytime i cut-paste a file from anywhere, it just gets copy pasted ..
<rohan> i need to manually use the terminal to move a file
<foxhound31> doesnt say if they if the guy got it to work tho.
<ubotu> arash: Package top does not exist in gutsy
<arash> WaltzingAlong: Say that to Atomicbomber -.-
<Dr_willis_> tekteen,  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/14/automated-ubuntu-installation-preview/
<tekteen> ty
<rohan> is this is known bug or something ?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> billytwowilly: ?
<rohan> i'm moving file from desktop to ~/debs folder using dolhpin
<Dr_willis_> tekteen,  ive never used that feature. :) i just rember the artical
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> everything on my screen is basically frozen besides my mouse and konersation i cant move any windows
<Dr_willis_> rohan,  you are the 2nd person now thats mentioned this.. sounding like a bug.
<billytwowilly> AT0M1CB0MB3R: you just run top in the command line and see what is using the processing power...
<rohan> Dr_willis_: wow, can you give me the logs of the first person ? then i'll file a bug
<verve> hey.. um.. i had a couple errors during upgrade, and now it seems to have frozen
<verve> i was gonna exit out of it, but it said it could render it unusable
<Dr_willis_> rohan,  he basicially said what you did
<verve> is it safe to close and re-open adept or what?
<rohan> Dr_willis_: did he say anyhting about filing a bug ?
<bascule> rohan: cut and paste? doesn't update the desktop; files/folders show greyed out?
<rohan> bascule: yes, exactly
<bascule> me too
<rohan> bascule: damn, we're having hte same problems
<Dr_willis_> not realy, I  learned how to change the Default filemanager back to Konqueror. :)
<bascule> we share a lot of bugs :)
<rohan> the volume OSD too, bascule eh ? :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> billytwowilly: everything is frozen :[
<bascule> rohan: yes that too :)
<verve> anyone?
<rohan> bascule: so, you're filing this one, or i do ?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> billytwowilly: besides this (konversation)
<Dr_willis_> volume stuck at 11% ?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> billytwowilly: i cant move any windows
<Dr_willis_> just noticed that bug heh heh
<rohan> Dr_willis_: yeah
<bascule> well I don't mind really
<billytwowilly> AT0M1CB0MB3R: then  you're screwed.
<rohan> bascule: ok, once you do, give me the link, i'll add my "me too"
<bascule> Dr_willis_: I submitted the volume bug
<irvken> how can I find out what the wifi adpater is on my laptop?
<Dr_willis_> looke like i can move 10% total from 100 to 90 :)
<rohan> irvken: lspci
<rohan> no that won't give the wifi adapter
<Dr_willis_> it might :)
<rohan> bascule: you're filing right now ?
<rohan> Dr_willis_: not here, atleas
<bascule> rohan: yeah
<Dr_willis_> its not just saying some 'unknown device' ? :)
<rohan> bascule: cool :)
<carwash^> anyone got bluetooth and a2dp working?
<Dr_willis_> Ive given up on wireless. :(
<rohan> Dr_willis_: which card ?
<Dr_willis_> rohan,  4 different ones.. :)
<bascule> rohan: already there https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/136695
<rohan> Dr_willis_: haha
<Dr_willis_> rohan,  even under windows - i jsut dont get a good signal in my house.  so i ran wires
<tekteen> Dr_willis: the site is great for preseed but not for running a script at the end. thanks anyway though
<rohan> intel ones work well i think, Dr_willis_
<rohan> oh, Dr_willis_ , not a linux problem
<irvken> lspci doesn't seem to report anything that looks vaguely like the wifi
<hydrogen> is there a way to determine what package a file belongs to?
<Dr_willis_> tekteen,  check out that 'oem' feature of the alt-cd perhaps.
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> thanx
<Dr_willis_> rohan,  wirless dont work too well going through the wall/floors here past all the pipes and wires and ductwork
<Dr_willis_> Then again it Barely worked in the same room as the wireless router.
<Dr_willis_> Perhaps when wireless N gets cheaper i may try that
<flake> trying to backup harddrive onto dvds, it's saying it can only burn 6 directories deep, using gnomebaker..   is that the limit with dvds?
<Dr_willis_> flake,  may be an juilet filesystem limit.
<irvken> my wireless is fine, just the laptop with a problem
<WaltzingAlong> flake: with the filesystem i think
<Dr_willis_> thers variations on that - i think that can go deeper.
<Dr_willis_> try k3b. it has more features then gnomebaker. and i know you can set that with it.
<BrightEyes`> anyone to help me configure grub2???
<rohan> BrightEyes`: what is the problem ?
<bascule> hydrogen: dpkg -S some/file
<hydrogen> bascule: yea.. found that righta fter I asked :)
<flake> ok
<BrightEyes`> rohan: i uninstalled grub and installed grub2 and i want to find my windows os so i ll be able to boot there too.how can i do that
<patxi> hi
<bascule> cool
<patxi> kubntu 7.10 is rc still
<patxi> no?
<hydrogen> no
<xevious> patxi: nope
<rohan> BrightEyes`: sorry, no idea .. never used grub2
<patxi> but it is full of bugs
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> billytwowilly: now what do i fire up
<WaltzingAlong> patxi: 7.04 was 'full of bugs' even still last week!
 * rohan wishes he had not formatted his feisty install for gutsy
<patxi> amarok re-install every time mp3 support
<irvken> looks ok to me, although it's only been on 10 minutes
<patxi> adept don't ask me root passwd
<hydrogen> sounds like your system is full of bugs
<cash> Hello I have issue with Knetwork - icon(connection established) is active all time (when I offline too) ,and Knetwork dont show me wireless networks and when I need to connect I need to set my cable to network card and in Knetwork in ,manua configuration swith off and switch on network interface =(((((( l
<hydrogen> Oo
<billytwowilly> AT0M1CB0MB3R: top is the name of the program
<irvken> new laptop, had debian on fro a week never got wireless working on that, thought I'd try the new kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> patxi: adept should but if you typed it once there is a timeout before it needs it again
<flake> wow, k3b looks nicer too
<cash> help me please (( I tired
<rohan> irvken: and now wireless works in kubuntu ?
<rohan> bascule: you still have that 0 to 11 % problem ?
<bascule> rohan: yeah
<rohan> bascule: now i don't get any OSD while setting the volume !
<bascule> oh, worse then ... :)
<rohan> i updated my intel-hda drivers to the latest ones from alsa-hg
<cash> guys
<bascule> rohan: ah, I really thing it's a kmixer problem
<rohan> bascule: or a kmilo problem (which i think is more likely)
<bascule> kmilo, not sure what that is
<rohan> because now the volume keys work perfectly, just no OSD
<bascule> rohan: I get no volume chae either
<bascule> change
<irvken> no rohan wireless doesn't work
<irvken> I'm in the early stages of tshooting it
<rohan> irvken: ah ok
<rohan> bascule: bad :(
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> billytwowilly: why is my cpu being used so much?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> billytwowilly: what is using so much of my cup
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> cpu
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> somebody help me
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> does amarok use that much cpu
<rohan> bascule: check out - the drag and drop operation works
<rohan> just ctrl-x or right click cut doesn't work
<hydrogen> AT0M1CB0MB3R: hit CTRL+alt+escape
<billytwowilly> AT0M1CB0MB3R: jesus christ... read a damn man page or something. Do you know anything about the command line? If not, then wait for someone who knows how to figure this stuff out in agui to help you. I've already told you the name of the programt hat lets you look at cpu and memory usage.
<hydrogen> and see whats using it
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i think i should use the 64bit cause my computer is a 64bit should i?
<bascule> strange ....
<WaltzingAlong> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: you can, does not mean you have to
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  i would guess that somthing crashed and is sucking up cpu.  logout/back in
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> billytwowilly: i ran top shut up and chill out
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> billytwowilly: it never came up
<billytwowilly> AT0M1CB0MB3R: then reboot your system.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: can you install flash and stuff now with problems or anything like that?
<Dr_willis_> If the system cant respond to a shell command. You got somthing very messed up.   You might be better off rebooting.
<BrightEyes`> rohan: i uninstalled grub and installed grub2 and i want to find my windows os so i ll be able to boot there too.how can i do that
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> oops
<hydrogen> AT0M1CB0MB3R: thats CTRL+ESCAPE
<hydrogen> ctrl_alt_escape is another sequence
<hydrogen> as I just demonstrated
<rohan> BrightEyes`: 02:54 < rohan> BrightEyes`: sorry, no idea .. never used grub2
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: yes those things work still, perhaps a step or two (more or other) but sure
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hydrogen: whats that do? ctrl alt escape do?
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: when i had 64 bit hardware i preferred to have the 64bit os
<hydrogen> ctrl_alt_escape kills the next selected window
<hydrogen> ctrl_escape shows a process table
<ChrisMir> Hi, did alt-tab behaviour change with 7.10?
<Dr_willis_> ChrisMir,  not that ive noticed.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: me too but i could never install flash or any of the stuff i needed
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: in feisty
<irvken> oh cool, couldn't get my internal adapter working, but the moment I stuck an external usb wifi dapter in it auto configured
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: i had it working in feisty.
<ChrisMir> hmm, normally I get a popupwindow with apps in the middle of my screen, which now aint happening
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: 64bit?
<hydrogen> there is very little reason for a 64bit os
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: yes
<rohan> ChrisMir: you've compiz enabled ?
<ChrisMir> nope
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: was it hard
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: no
<hydrogen> with the exception of a placebo
<rohan> ChrisMir: well it's working perfectly here ..
<Dr_willis_> ChrisMir,  i get a list of apps. same as i al3ways did.
<hydrogen> (64bit is obviously twice as fast as 32bit)
<rohan> ChrisMir: it lists the open windows
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: hydrogen: yes 64bit desktop os is not the norm now, true
<Dr_willis_> ChrisMir,  you using compiz?
<ChrisMir> No, I dont use compiz
<WaltzingAlong> hydrogen: 64bit does not mean 2x as fast as 32bit
<ChrisMir> I do have it installed, but kwin is active
<Dr_willis_> 2X As cool. :)
<hydrogen> WaltzingAlong: I can see that sarcasm is not one of your stronger points
<hydrogen> nor is reading..
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: does it go faster as 64bit or no?
<rohan> hydrogen: haha
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: i guess im stupid
<hydrogen> AT0M1CB0MB3R: no, it doesn't
<WaltzingAlong> hydrogen: yes all about user's impression
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: so is it worth installing a 64bit os?
<hydrogen> with the exception of a few corner cases
<rohan> why are some items disabled in firefox's "Help" menu ?
<Dr_willis_> I dont see much need to use a 64bit os for most people.
<rohan> report web forgery and such ?
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: you will likely not notice a difference in speed with desktop computing (64bit vs 32bit)
<prak> does anyone know how to update kubuntu through the gutsy cd?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> well my computer is using 85 percent of cpu and i have 2 programs running
<WaltzingAlong> as easily as one could argue that most of the people using desktop computers now are not using the 32bits worth
<BrightEyes`> whats "rootnoverify" and whats the last symbol in "(hd0,0)" ?
<WaltzingAlong> prak: you need the dvd or the alternate-cd (not live/desktop)
<Dr_willis_> Report Web Forgey works here.
<Dr_willis_> BrightEyes`,  what last symbol?
<lido76-11> hallloooo
<prak> WaltzingAlong: i got the desktop CD
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> well my computer is using 85 percent of cpu and i have 2 programs running WaltzingAlong
<rohan> Dr_willis_: yes, my mistake
<rohan> "Check for updates" doesn't
<WaltzingAlong> prak: then you cannot.
<Dr_willis_> rootnoverify  tells it to set the partition as root. and just DO it.. :)
<binduwavell> I installed a pre-release of gutsy, now that it's released I'm being told in adept that I'm supposed to version upgrade, but the version upgrade tool says I'm already upgraded... any suggestions?
<Dr_willis_> rohan,  thats beause updates are handled with the package manager system. Not firefox itself.
<WaltzingAlong> !final | binduwavell
<ubotu> binduwavell: If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ChrisMir> Instead of the list of apps, apps are just switched, when I use alt-tab. `kwin --replace` didn't solve it. :/
<Dr_willis_> binduwavell,  you are upgraded then.
<rohan> Dr_willis_: i know that, yet i was just curious ;)
<WaltzingAlong> binduwavell: but yes that is a known issue (being asked to install gutsy on systems with gutsy)
<BrightEyes`> Dr_willis: the hd0,0 the last 0
<Dr_willis_> BrightEyes`,  thats the partition #. grub basics here. :)
<rohan> Dr_willis_: btw, how did you change the default file manager to konqueror ? i don't think i like dolphin
<hydrogen> AT0M1CB0MB3R: it may be the strigi indexer..
<hydrogen> rohan: its in systemsettings/kcontrol
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hydrogen: how do i disable that
<Dr_willis_> rohan,  let me check. ya got to fire up konwueror. under  Settings/Configure Konwueror.
<hydrogen> AT0M1CB0MB3R: uninstall it is the quick way..
<hydrogen> theres a way to stop it form indexing
<hydrogen> I think
<hangthedj> hydrogen, thats what i did
<hydrogen> I just uninstalled it
<rohan> Dr_willis_: and then ?
<hangthedj> you have to go to like strigi:/config in konq i think
<waterpie> hi all
<rohan> hydrogen: where ? i don't see it in "Default applications" atleast
<Dr_willis_> rohan,  File Assouations ->  INODE. - select each item and look. Move 'konqueror' up the list   where its above  Dolphin
<waterpie> how do you set konqueror as default instead of dolphin?
<Dr_willis_> rohan,  you are basicially setting the default file assicaton for 'direcroties' :)
<Dr_willis_>  fire up konwueror  ->   Settings/Configure Konwueror.
<WaltzingAlong> directories but also system:/ media:/
<rohan> Dr_willis_: i see .. thanks a lot
<Dr_willis_> File Assouations ->  INODE. - select each item and look. Move 'konqueror' up the list   where its above  Dolphin
<irvken> I've installed compiz how do i get it work?
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<binduwavell> ubotu, Dr_willis & WaltzingAlong: thanks... but why do I keep getting notified I'm supposed to version upgrade? btw, i did apt-get update and dist-upgrade both indicate I'm up to date...
<rohan> wow ubotu displays different factoids depending on the channel .. cool
<Dr_willis_> Its a bugglet binduwavell
<Dr_willis_>  if they say you are up to date.. then you are.
<WaltzingAlong> binduwavell: you are but it is a bug
<WaltzingAlong> rohan: and depending on the query!
<binduwavell> Dr_willis_: OK, so I just ignore for now?
<binduwavell> I just got kopete fixed... just trying to do cleanup :)
<Dr_willis_> binduwavell,  got a better idea? :) yes..ignore it.
<binduwavell> Dr_willis: kk, thanks
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? already addressed; check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500 and toward the bottom are downloads (the updates will be available in the normal repositories when they have been thawed)
<ChrisMir> Hmm.. 'configure window behaviour' -> Focus -> enabling  'show window list while switching windows', gave me back the normal behaviour, although with the mentioned frames. weirdness
<waterpie> Dr_willis: Thanks
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hydrogen: quick before my cpu is using 100 percent how do i uninstall strigi
<Dr_willis_> here we go...
<Dr_willis_> To Make konqueror the default file manager intead of Dolphin do the following  Start Konqueror -> Settings->Configure Konqueror -> File Assoiations -> INODE,
<Dr_willis_> Under "Directrory" and "System Directory"  Move Konqueror UP the list above dolphin.
<Dr_willis_> Is that clear enough for a factoid? :)
<edenbeast> anybody know where I can allow my windows to traverse multiple desktops when I drag them? I can't remember where that setting is :-)
<Kr4t05> TBH, I prefer Dolphin to Konqueror.
<waterpie> when i start my comp, i have a kio kthumbnail process that uses ~80% cpu and mem. why? I kill it, but next time it is the same
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hydrogen: you there man?
<Garnam> Hello everybody
<rohan> WaltzingAlong: country ? can you give me an example ?
<Dr_willis_> The More i use Dolphin the more i HATE it. :)
<Dr_willis_> then again - i do use some of the more odd features of the Konqueror file manager
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> does anybody know how to uninstall strigi
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  sudo apt-get remove strigi
<nicolai_> Dr_willis_: thank you for the guide
<Dr_willis_> !info strigi
<ubotu> Package strigi does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis_> if we can find the RIGHT package name. :)
<Dr_willis_> !find strigi
<ubotu> Found: libstrigihtmlgui-dev, libstrigihtmlgui0, libstrigiqtdbusclient-dev, libstrigiqtdbusclient0, strigi-applet (and 5 others)
<nicolai_> Dr_willis_: Dolphin is one big bug on my gutsy install
<edenbeast> I don't like that dolphin doesn't use tabs :-/
<ChrisMir> Kr4t05: I do like dolphin a lot and I really would love to use it, but I'm so used to used to just type ftp://, fish:// and always have a multitude of tabs open
<Garnam> I updated my kubuntu to Gutsy yesterday, and it errored out at around 75% due to problems with installing nvivia-glx. Is there any way to check which packages got purged / not updated so taht I can be sure that my system is complete? I found no defects until now. Or should I do a clean install after something like this?
<John117> Hey, i am running Gutsy and I just tried to install CompizFusion.  This is the error message I got: sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-kde
<oritemis> hi, I installed compiz fusion into kubuntu gutsy and a white border line appear in context menu, somone had the same problem?
<h3sp4wn> Garnam: tried dpkg -C
<Garnam> h3sp4wn: no, testimg now
<Garnam> h3sp4wn: gives no output whatsoever
<h3sp4wn> Garnam: Interesting
<edenbeast> I tried compiz-fusion as well and it just can't hold a candle to what beryl was :-/
<WaltzingAlong> rohan: an  example of what?
<John117> peopld told me compiz was better than beryl.
<bascule> edenbeast: what was better in beryl?
<h3sp4wn> They were 99.5% identical anyway
<Garnam> h3sp4wn: yea, but i have some packages taht are not qiuet three, nvidia-driver doesn't work, but there are no further defects and it tells me i have the latest version of all packages, despite erroring out at 75%
<aspirin_on_kubun> how can set brightness-contrast?
<John117> Nobody can give me a straight answer that works.  Why is everyting so complicate?  Why can't you just INSTALL A PROGRAM? LOL How do i install Compiz on Kubuntu Gutsy
<bascule> John117: use adept
<h3sp4wn> John117: I can install a program
<Dr_willis_> John117,  you havent followed that compiz url yet yave ya?
<snikker> i've got small fonts in all application afte update to gusty. how can i fix this?
<Dr_willis_> it tells you what you need to install.
<John117> what compiz url?
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<oritemis> hi, I installed compiz fusion into kubuntu gutsy and a white border line appear in context menu, somone had the same problem?
<Dr_willis_> it gets pasted in ehre every 4 min
<Dr_willis_> Theres a reason Compiz wasent included by default. :)
<AmyRose> OK, I got a log from my failure to get KDE 4 working: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41435/
<Garnam> h3sp4wn:  oh my god, so many typos, kill me now please
<John117> Okay..  dr_willis, I read that.  And am getting an error message.  I posted the error message here when i entered.  did anybody see it?
<h3sp4wn> Garnam: I read it as that are not quiet there
<edenbeast> the configuration manager you got with beryl was awesome
<John117> Everybody says follow the link..  read the instructions.. but the instructions never work.
<bascule> 3 years ago, linux is free it's stable it is customizable it is flexible, now "OOOOHH, spinning cube .... gimme!!" ;)
<edenbeast> ccsm is a horror
<Dr_willis_> John117,  i dident see an erorr message - i saw your 'apt-get install line'
<John117> I just installed this version of kubuntu yesterday.  I've done nothing with it.
<AmyRose> bascule: But me love spinning cube!
<Dr_willis_>  sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-kde      --> is NOT an error message ;)
<John117> ERROR MESSAGE > E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<WaltzingAlong> !fixapt | John117
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> John117: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<bascule> AmyRose: me too, it's just the whole 'shiny thing' mentality that makes me laugh
<edenbeast> I don't like the cube much but there are other features I find handy, the only sore thing is virtual desktop support :-/
<Dr_willis_> I find the cube useless.. :) except to show off.
<AmyRose> bascule: Yeah, I was on Linux before Compiz and Beryl were even invented... ;)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: i only use one desktop :]
<bascule> AmyRose: and me, rpm hell and all
<ScorpKing> i get "E: The package list or status file could not be parsed or opened." when running apt-get update to update apt on a local repo. why is it saying that?
<John117> DR_WILLIS hey..  was my probblem that adept was open on the desktop while i was tyring to do it?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> hey ScorpKing :]
<moofoo> if compiz would not make resizing of windows so uber-slow, i would might even use it :p
<ScorpKing> :D hiya!
<Garnam> h3sp4wn: oh, in xorg.con there is nvidia as driver, but glxgears gives me "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display", thes shouldn't be possible, or is nv taken as silent fallback now?
<Dr_willis_> John117,  ONLY one 'installer' application can be running at a time.. so YES that was your pboelm
<moofoo> bug kde4 will make compiz obsolete hopefully..
<John117> dr_wallis thank you, sir.
<Dr_willis_> moofoo,  i Hope so. :)
<AmyRose> moofoo: Bug?
<h3sp4wn> Garnam: I don't know how that bit works but I believe that bulletproof X spec was implimented
<h3sp4wn> Garnam: is sources.list listing gutsy ?
<moofoo> AmyRose: s/bug/but/ :)
<h3sp4wn> Garnam: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade (see what aptitude says I don't trust any other program for major upgrades)
<wolfger> hey all. Launchpad is confusing as heck to me.... Where should I go to file a KDE4 packaging (I think) bug?
<John117> dr_willis_ i'm getting more errors.
<h3sp4wn> wolfger: It is to me also
<John117> dr_willis_ talking about packages with unmet dependancies.
<h3sp4wn> Anyone know whether the launchpad integration for reportbug or reportbug-ng was completed
<WaltzingAlong> but perhaps the new shiny thing can bring enough interest (users) to gnu/linux that more interest is placed there
<AmyRose> wolfger: The easiest way to figure this out is to go to packages.ubuntu.com, find the package you want to report a bug on, go to its page, and go to the bug finding link at the bottom of the page
<bascule> sure
<h3sp4wn> also what about the /etc/event.d stuff that was supposed to replace init.d completely by edgy+2
<wolfger> thanks, AmyRose
<AmyRose> wolfger: Then if you need to report a new bug, just click Report a Bug or something like that
<John117> What is going to bring more users to gnu/linux is making this stuff easier to install.
<Dr_willis_> John117,  do an 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then try installing the packages again.
<Garnam> h3sp4wn: Adept says Gutsy all the way. I thaught bulletproof X spec is only in use for Gnome and gdm for now, nor kdm.
<edenbeast> it doesn't come easier than this really :-)
<Oakbox> Hi all, i just installed Gutsy (again) im newish to linux played to much and broke it :) oh well...  But now that i have reinstalled the update manager keeps telling me that i havent got the latest version :S any ideas???
<bascule> WaltzingAlong: I totally accept that we needed some sort of killer app/feature to grab peoples attention, it's just that so many care of nothing else ...
<edenbeast> but compiz isn't really a trivial thing
<WaltzingAlong> John117: i doubt so many were held back by how hard things were to install but certainly some were; having neat things to do with it would bring yet others
<h3sp4wn> Garnam: I have no idea how it was implimented or not implimented
<AmyRose> Oakbox: I think that's a known bug
<waterpie> when i start my comp, i have a kio kthumbnail process that uses ~80% cpu and mem. why? I kill it, but next time it is the same
<edenbeast> it would be comparable to replacing gdi+ and gdi on a windows pc I guess
<WaltzingAlong> bascule: so when we get them here to show them the rest of the show, that is the trick i suppose
<bascule> yeah, I suppose :)
<Oakbox> AmyRose: ok as long as its not me doing something wrong :) ta muchly
<marcondes> hi
<h3sp4wn> bascule: amarok is good enough for that as the killer application
<edenbeast> but honestly it doesn't get better than apt-get install <big office suite> and after a while it's just there :-)
<marcondes> algum brasileiro?
<bascule> h3sp4wn: yeah i converted 4 people prior to compiz with amarok, about 10 since ... :)
<WaltzingAlong> i know of no one coming to gnu/linux based on the audio player
<AmyRose> !br | marcondes
<ubotu> marcondes: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<WaltzingAlong> but i have known several to enjoy it (amarok) once they used it
<mayeco> ubutu hey!
<edenbeast> yes amarok is amazing
<mayeco> ubotu: hey!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hey! - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mayeco> hahaha
<Cugel> Amarok is big, but it does its job.
<edenbeast> I switched to kde because of it :P
<marcondes> perdao a muito tempo que nao uso irc. e to meio perdido
<waterpie> when i start my comp, i have a kio kthumbnail process that uses ~80% cpu and mem. why? I kill it, but next time it is the same
<mayeco> hola me llamo mario y vivo en panama y soy de colombia
<h3sp4wn> bascule: I have got rid of linux on my mainpc - zfs is worth the extra hassle it causes for everything else for me
<edenbeast> that and kde printing
<marcondes> nem lembro mais os comandos
<AmyRose> h3sp4wn: But it's getting ported to Windoze, huh?
<marcondes> enfim
<John117> dr_willis_ umet dependances..  broken packages.   I already installed the repositories.
<moofoo> is there actually a good english grammar checker for linux?
<WaltzingAlong> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<h3sp4wn> AmyRose: Good
<bascule> h3sp4wn: solaris?
<AmyRose> h3sp4wn: GOOD?!
<mayeco> hahahahahah I dont know that ubotu do that!
<h3sp4wn> bascule: solaris express
<AmyRose> !bot | mayeco
<edenbeast> john117 do you have the correct repositories in your sources.list file? (how did your atheros installation go?)
<ubotu> mayeco: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bascule> cool, OSX is mentioning zfs soon
<mayeco> what is that AmyRose?
<h3sp4wn> AmyRose: yep if they make the code more portable (so it works with windows) better chance it won't have linux isms in it that break it on Solaris
<edenbeast> I wish we'd had native zfs, that would be sweet :-/
<WaltzingAlong> moofoo: aspell but for spelling; otherwise i am not sure. there exist, as far as i know, only two large electronic dictionaries (those needed for complete grammar checking)
<mayeco> AmyRose: !bot | xxx?
<AmyRose> h3sp4wn: Oh, OK
<don_> hey guys
<don_> i installed compiz fusion
<John117> edenbeast hey! atheros was already installed!  it was too damned cryptic to get to the hardware settings.  I had to right click on the desktop icon for network and it listed my home network there.  There should be a  seprate tray icon for wireless and wired network.
<AmyRose> mayeco: You can get ubotu to tell someone about something by using a | followed by the target's nick
<bascule> h3sp4wn: got a url that gives a brief outline of zfs features?
<don_> and for some reason , i am missing the top of my widnows lol
<don_> i cant move them around
<don_> they get stuck to the top
<alucard> hello community
<alucard> ;)
<AmyRose> !hi | alucard
<ubotu> alucard: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<WaltzingAlong> don_: start kwin ? have you been running compiz-fusion
<John117> edenbeast Dr_willis_ I have added the repositories that are on the instruction website that you sent me a link for.  then i updated the repositories.  All of it was successful.
<don_> yes i am on compiz-fusion i think lol
<moofoo> WaltzingAlong: yes i'm aware of aspell/ispell but as you said.. they only check spelling :(
<Garnam> h3sp4wn: ok, even sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade says I'm up to date, it just wants to delete 209 packets and update 1. Funny(-not-so) situation. Seems as if it succedet in installing all the packages and errored out before removing the old ones.
<alucard> i need help... i have kubuntu installed on ibm t61, i've ran an update to 7.10
<AmyRose> moofoo: Just learn the rules of grammar! It's what I did. =P
<don_> kwin: unable to claim manager selection, another wm running? (try using --replace)
<alucard> somewhere in the middle adept crashed and system is at the mmt... in a bad condition
<mayeco> !tell mayeco about KDE
<Aranel> how can I colorize my console ?
<alucard> can sbdy plz help me?
<h3sp4wn> Garnam: try - sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<WaltzingAlong> don_: kwin --replace
<teste> l,sls,
<AmyRose> !tell mayeco about hi
<Aranel> (green for directories, blue for files etc.)
<RichardBH> !KDE | mayeco
<ubotu> mayeco: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<mayeco> nice!!!!!!!!!
<moofoo> AmyRose: yes, but even if you know the rules, it's nice to have an automated checked as a computer might spot something you did not notice (like the good old "count all f" test)
<edenbeast> aranel you mean you ls output?
<don_> hmm now beryl aint working :(
<h3sp4wn> bascule: http://uadmin.blogspot.com/2006/05/why-zfs-for-home.htmlhttp://uadmin.blogspot.com/2006/05/why-zfs-for-home.htmlhttp://uadmin.blogspot.com/2006/05/why-zfs-for-home.htmlhttp://uadmin.blogspot.com/2006/05/why-zfs-for-home.htmlhttp://uadmin.blogspot.com/2006/05/why-zfs-for-home.htmlhttp://uadmin.blogspot.com/2006/05/why-zfs-for-home.html
<mayeco> thanks AmyRose!!
<Aranel> edenbeast: yes.
<h3sp4wn> bascule: *grml*
<edenbeast> aranel ls --color
<Phoenix_1> hey men, i need help with partition
<John117> Am i beyond help?  Nobody wants to help?
<edenbeast> aranel easiest is to add an alias ls="ls --color"
<AmyRose> John117: Sorry, what's your problem?
 * Dr_willis_ is busy editing the compiz wiki page.
<Aranel> edenbeast: thanks a lot :)
<Oakbox> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<moofoo> i know of whitesmoke enrichment for windows that actually performs quite well.. but as its more or less integrated into the system and so it does not run with wine.. :/
<waterpie> When i start my comp, i have a kio kthumbnail process that uses ~80% cpu and mem. why? I kill it, but next time it is the same
<John117> amyrose I am trying to install compiz on gutsy.  I followed the link from ubotu.  I added the repositories..  updated.. tried to install.  I'm getting messages about "E: broken packages" and unmet dependancies
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> what docks can i install?
<WaltzingAlong> getting stuck making some thumbnails? waterpie
<RichardBH> anybody know why my contacts cant see custom emoticons sent from kopete?
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  fire up the package manager and search for 'dock'
<WaltzingAlong> John117: you need to use gutsy in place of feisty if you are on gutsy
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  none of them have impressed me much.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: i did that before you said it
<bascule> h3sp4wn: thanks
<John117> waltzingalong why does the tutorial not fricking say that?
<stdin> RichardBH: because they don't have the same emoticons installed
<Garnam> h3sp4wn: hm, ok, there are some packages missing, but he wants to uninstall too many packages. There is no way I'm going to let him unistall things like tetex-base, any way to exclude some packages?
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  many of them are really really.. bad. :)
<waterpie> WaltzingAlong: i rebooted with not one window open. I don't know how to make it stop
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: whats the most stable
<RichardBH> stdin: theyre on WLM; they were the ones who sent it to me - when i send it back, they just see the text string instead
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  i dident find any of them stable. dident find any of them useable..
<WaltzingAlong> John117: the link from ubotu still refers to feisty (7.04)
<Dr_willis_> !find dock
<ubotu> Found: docker, haddock, kdocker, knetdockapp, kooldock (and 3 others)
<Dr_willis_> !info kooldock
<ubotu> kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 523 kB, installed size 980 kB
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: i have this one installed
<tysonsw> how do I change ownership of a fil/arcive??
<alucard> tysonsw: man chmod
<h3sp4wn> Garnam: It should be removing tetex
<stdin> RichardBH: I don't know how wlm does it, but it's usually the job of the client to turn the text code into the emoticon when it's received
<AmyRose> John117: OK, can you try a sudo apt-get -f install ?
<John117> waltzingalong thank you.  I made that change and i'm updating again.  Well try again and i'm sure I"ll have MORE PROBLEMS.  LOL
<h3sp4wn> Garnam: You can switch to texlive
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  kooldock dosent seem to work for me at all
<h3sp4wn> Garnam: tetex is unmaintained anyway
<WaltzingAlong> John117: call them learning opportunities :D
<RichardBH> stdin - intriguing
<Oakbox> how do i stop kubuntu installing packages from disc and get them from the internet instead?
<h3sp4wn> Garnam: Let it do what it needs to to get kubuntu-desktop installed
<alucard> can somebody help me? i have a problem with 7.10 upgrade
<tysonsw> how do I change ownership of a fil/arcive??
<moofoo> bascule: if you want to know about zfs here is the video: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8100808442979626078 :)
<Garnam> h3sp4wn: is it 100% compatible? I have some older projects I'm not gonna touch
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: command line? sudo chown user:grp file   like   sudo chown tyson:tyson myvideo.ogm
<Oakbox> tysonsw: i think you would use chown
<Oakbox> WaltzingAlong: too quick for me :)
<WaltzingAlong> Oakbox: dvorak :D
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong can you use that for a folder to??
<dergringo> Anyone got the audio controls running on Thinkpad T61 ?
<Garnam> h3sp4wn: useing some old packages like picins (lat updated 1992) I can't replace
 * ScorpKing 38s lag. :( useless dailup...
<tysonsw> like ALL folders?
<John117> amyroz I added the repositories.  I changed "fiesty" to "gutsy"  I ran "sudo get-apt" and it said that "
<John117> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net gutsy/main Packages
<John117>   404 Not Found
<h3sp4wn> Garnam: I don't know enough about latex to answer this question
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> ScorpKing: i have 72 ms lag
<snikker> i've got small fonts in all applications after update to gusty. how can i fix this?
<Dr_willis_> http://ppa.launchpad.net - is some 3rd party  repo i belive
<h3sp4wn> Garnam: You could run a chroot of feisty if you absolutely had to for those older projects though
<h3sp4wn> (or dapper etc)
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: from the gui? well a few more steps because you need first to be 'root' with the gui app, say dolphin or konqueror. so you would want to start either with kdesu konqueror      but generally this is not a good idea (not a 'best practice')  then just right mouse click the file, type the name of the user/group, and tada
<waterpie> bye all
<moofoo> h3sp4wn: i suppose you already know the zfs video ... if not its funny ;)
<WaltzingAlong> !fonts
<Garnam> h3sp4wn: hm, ok they, let's find out. What good are system-backups if I'm not gonna use them ...
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Oakbox> !reposotory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reposotory - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Oakbox> ta if that was for me :)
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong: gui app?
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: graphical user interface application; cli command line interface
<John117> amyrose
<John117> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net gutsy/main Packages
<John117>   404 Not Found
<stdin> John117: if you read the instructions it tells you that you don't need to add the repositories for gutsy
<stdin> I know it says that, I put it there
<John117> stdin yes.. but uhm.. its ben WRONG in every other eay.
<John117> stdin way.
<Dr_willis_> John117,  thats just one repo thats not updated yet. I would say comment it out.. or just ignore the error.
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong: how do I access that program?
<John117> dr_willis I thought ubuntu "just works"
<stdin> John117: wrong? what didn't work and what was the output?
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: on which file do you wish to change ownership
<John117> stdin i can't paste the out put here.. it would be flooding.
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tysonsw>  WaltzingAlong  source.list
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin | John117
<ubotu> John117: please see above
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: /etc/apt/sources.list ? should be root:root
<Oakbox> how do i get kubuntu to stop asking for the CD when i install new software?
<vbgunz> anyone know why none of the external devices, usb sticks, cards, drives show up on the desktop *until* one is unmounted, then remounted? unmoun one, and remount it, they all show up
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: but you want to edit it? alt+f2 then type          kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list                you can also use adept_manager to edit the contents in a graphical way
<vbgunz> any way to fix this?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> if i make 2 panels how can i edit one and not the other
<Garnam> Oakbox: delete all references to the cd in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Oakbox> Garnam: ta :)
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: no icon for unmounted removable devices? this means every device existing, ok well not quite but a lot :D
<ScorpKing> i'm trying to use my local repo. E: Problem with MergeList /var/apt/lists/192.168.1.1_ubuntu_dists_feisty_main_binary-i386_Packages is the error i get.
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong adept_manager doesn't work becurse of an error in that file.. witch I need to correct.. and if I type /etc/apt/source.list.. it sais that that file och catalog doesn't exist
<vbgunz> WaltzingAlong: sorry, I have no idea what you said :(
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Angelus> wil lthere ever be http mirrors available for the kubuntu live-dvd ? cause their aint much seaders on torrent
<John117> waltzingalong amyrose stdin this is my error ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41439/
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: no icon for unmounted removable devices? what is removable media? something that can be inserted quickly/easily and removed quickly/easily; what is unmounted? not presently mounted; so an icon for all devices which are not mounted and removable would be an icon not just for your ipod but mine, and all others
<AmyRose> brb
<AmyRose> going into KDE 4
<stdin> John117: yes, that's because you added those repositories, remove them
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: but as for the issue with more icons showing up when one partition on a removable device is mounted, yeah that may be an existing bug or perhaps you could report it
<my> hello all
<John117> stdin okay.
<Kernel> !sio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kernel> !iso
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong adept_manager doesn't work becurse of an error in that file.. witch I need to correct.. and if I type /etc/apt/source.list.. it sais that that file och catalog doesn't exist
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<my> need some help, last problem to finish the system
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: press alt and f2; this will bring up "run command"; here type   kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<vbgunz> WaltzingAlong: I think you misunderstood. I have several devices that are mounted *but* do not show up on the desktop... I have 3 of them mounted by default on startup. the only way to get them to all show up at once, is to unmount anyone of them and then remount it. doing this. they all show up
<John117> stdin removed
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: sure but i read two issues. this one you just detailed and the other as well
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong all I get is a blank file
<stdin> John117: now try installing the packages
<vbgunz> WaltzingAlong: take a break, you need a rest :)
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: lol :D
<NickPresta> Greetings, #kubuntu
<BloodyTux> Wud up d00ds?
<WaltzingAlong> spelling and grammar test at 13:00
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong all I get is a blank file
<edenbeast> yuo feel
<vbgunz> anybodies external usb devices, sticks, show up on the desktop when you first boot?
<BloodyTux> frzoe
<BloodyTux> ...
<John117> stdin now THIS is the error i got.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41440/
<BloodyTux> this is fun
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: so what was the complaint about that file anyway? that there was an error with it? which error? that it contained invalid data or no data?
<BloodyTux> lag
<BloodyTux> K, we're good
 * ScorpKing wonders if he will have to install all the packages he want's one by one...
<edenbeast> John117: it's called compiz-core
 * BloodyTux looks, "Yep."
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong invalid adress.. and I can't change in th file.. the system says that I am not root.. even if I am in the root grupp
<BloodyTux> ScorpKing: what do you want to do?
<dvayanu> hi... is there any chance to get back to feistys alt-tab behaviour in gutsy?
<stdin> John117: open adept, go to Adept > Manage Repositories and enable the ones on the 1st tab
<my> I have the wireless working using the restricted drivers manager
<John117> edenbest when where do i get more update instructions?  I ask a question and you people send me an automated response from obutu and then i follow it and you say "it should be this" or "that's not right"
<my> the only thing is that the networks do no appear
<edenbeast> he typed compiz instead of compiz-core
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: you do not need to be 'root' but you should open the file with kate using kdesu so like i mentioned, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list          but this assumed that the user account you are using is in the 'admin' group
<stdin> edenbeast: "compiz" is the package
<edenbeast> john117 you have to type compiz-core instead of the first compiz :-)
<ScorpKing> BloodyTux: i'm trying to use my local repo. E: Problem with MergeList /var/apt/lists/192.168.1.1_ubuntu_dists_feisty_main_binary-i386_Packages is the error i get when i run apt-get update on a local repo.
<John117> I TYPED WHAT THE INSTRUCTIONS THAT OBUTU SENT ME SAID TO TYPE! ARGG..
<edenbeast> stdin here it's called compiz-core :-/
<stdin> !caps | John117
<ubotu> John117: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<edenbeast> stdin but if he omits it, shouldn't compiz-kde pull it in?
<stdin> edenbeast: see "apt-cache policy compiz"
<Dr_willis_> is this under feisty? or Gutsy? i missee that point.
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong I am the only account on this computer
<ScorpKing> BloodyTux: :P
<WaltzingAlong> John117: really the frustration may not be worth compiz-fusion in kde 3.5.8. my suggestion is to play with compiz-fusion in gnome but come back to kde with kde4 when those types of effects will be included
<BloodyTux> ScorpKing: Umm... I got no clue ^.^ Never tried anything like that xD
<ScorpKing> lol
<John117> stdin there is nothing on the "first tab"
<stdin> edenbeast: the line he pus installs all the compiz packages and compiz-kde
<tysonsw> tysonsw when i rightklick on the file and ses who the owner is.. it says that root is owner and root group
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong when i rightklick on the file and ses who the owner is.. it says that root is owner and root group
<BloodyTux> John117: What's going on?
<edenbeast> stdin but here I got ii  compiz-core                                             1:0.6.0+git20071008-0ubuntu1
<edenbeast> it won't find just compiz here either
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: which it should be.
<stdin> edenbeast: that's one of the packges, compiz pulls that too
<John117> bloodytux i'm ready to go back to windows.  that's whats going on . :)
<BloodyTux> XD LMFAO
<BloodyTux> John117: Lemme guess, program won't work?
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: you should leave the file set as owned by user root and group root. but you can get 'root'-like access to it through the command             kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list                  which you can start with alt+f2
<stdin> John117: http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/8648/cap3jf4.png < like that
<John117> bloodytux it's everything.   I ask "how do you install xxxxx" and i get a reply from "ubotu"   I follow the instructions and there are erros.
<dvayanu> can i configure alt-tab (walk through windows) to work the same way it did in feisty (and also on macosx and windows) in gutsy?
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong yes.. and then I try to change the file. but it says that I don't have write privi on it..
<BloodyTux> John117: Ouch. What are you trying to install?
<vbgunz> I want my sons account to have only "read only" access to all external devices. how do I do this in Gutsy?
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong when I do what you say.. it only gives me a empty document
<WaltzingAlong> dvayanu: kmenu/system settings/window behavior?
 * ScorpKing wonders where all the clever people are today and goes away...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> if i make 2 panels how can i edit one and not the other
<John117> boodytux compiz
<John117> stdin i did that.
<John117> stdin just now
<John117> stdin try again?
<Dr_willis_> compiz under Feisty or gutsy? I missed that part.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> BloodyTux: remember me from yesterday im LiL-JoN
<BloodyTux> John117: Apt-get or Synaptic not working?
<stdin> John117: yes, it should work now you've enabled those repositories
<John117> dr_wallis gutsy
<BloodyTux> Atomguy: Ya, what's up?
<Dr_willis_> compiz is a very complex and  detailed set of tools that have to work just right. its also VERY much a work in progreess..
<John117> stdin <sigh> try again...
<stdin> John117: make sure you close adept before you try apt-get
<andreas> h3sp4wn: Ah ok, this looks more like the new version of KDE, thanks. And automount of USB-Sticks now works, too. (But it disables my keyboard if any USB-Stick is mounted, not in the mood to look after this right now... )
<Dr_willis_> John117,  this was a clean install? or a upgrade?
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: so there you have it. an empty document. does kate show in the title sources.list?    if so, put the following as its own line then close kate (save the file):  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy 		main restricted universe multiverse
<dvayanu> waltzingalong: great thanx! show window list was the option... if its unset the order is broken, weird :-) but works now
<WaltzingAlong> dvayanu: great! :D
<John117> dr_willis_ clean
<Schuenemann> hey, how can I check my disk usage?
<Schuenemann> can't find my partition in konqueror
<John117> stdin no good.. now it says its locked again as though adept were open.. which it is not.
<dvayanu> waltzingalong: is there somewhere a list of changes to default settings? :-) edgy--> feisty was great, feisty-gutsy everything changed
<Schuenemann> I mean under /media
<prak> how do i upgrade to gutsy through the alternate cd
<vbgunz> anyone know how to give an account, read only access to all external devices?
<prak> ?
<John117> stdin adept is closed
<WaltzingAlong> dvayanu: i usually give kpersonalizer a run to set some quick defaults but then customize from there
<stdin> John117: ok, try "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock" to unlock it
<Dr_willis_> vbgunz,  i think you might have to mess with the groups for that kind of controll.
<vbgunz> Dr_willis, thats the thing, my son is only in his group... I can never get the "apply" button to light up on user controls. I think it may be broken :(
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong but if I have feisty then??
<stdin> prak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-93ac2e597b9e0c5ff78111d4fd2bbe34a35799c7
<WaltzingAlong> ryanakca: kopete crashing?
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? already addressed; check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500 and toward the bottom are downloads (the updates will be available in the normal repositories when they have been thawed)
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: with feisty change the 'gutsy' to 'feisty'
<John117> stdin hot damn its connecting.  somebody should add this to instructions!!!
<WaltzingAlong> !source-o-matic | tysonsw
<ubotu> tysonsw: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<John117> stdin those boxes were not checked by default!  If they need to be checked, they should be
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: you can also have source-o-magic generate a list of sources for you
<stdin> John117: they are by default
<John117> stdin *I* didn't change them.
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong now I am in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/
<Schuenemann> Where can I check how much free space I have on my partition? I don't see it under /media
<John117> stdin there must be something wrong.
<WaltzingAlong> Schuenemann: df -h
<stdin> John117: unless something disabled those sources, or possible if you install with no network connection
<BloodyTux> John117
<BloodyTux> ...
<WaltzingAlong> Schuenemann: or df -h .
<ryanakca> WaltzingAlong: thanks :)
<Schuenemann> WaltzingAlong, can I check that graphically too, as I can with my other partitions?
<BloodyTux> John117: It's me.. Muahahahaha. I agree with stdin, it might be that a program you installed unchecked them.
<John117> stdin I did install with no network connection.. it took me 2 days to get the network working.. holy crap this is so complicated..  no such thing as plug and play with ubuntu. LOL
<seriekrock> yo
<BloodyTux> XD
<edenbeast> vbgunz what kind of devices are you talking about? usb-keys and such?
<Dr_willis_> John117,  i found it all plug and play.
<BloodyTux> You're just realizing this John?
<vbgunz> edenbeast: yes
<niosop> Anyone gotten a (K)ubuntu 7.04 or 7.10 machine to join an ADS domain?
<John117> dr_willis_ i wish..  from my atheros wirless card to my ati video card.  NOTHING has worked out of the box.
<edenbeast> vbgunz then adapting /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi may do the trick
<Dr_willis_> Pluged in a scanner today and it saw it right off. no drivers needed at all. same for my 3 printers. :)
<edenbeast> vbgunz look for
<edenbeast> vbgunz vfat or something, 1 sec
<stdin> John117: if you install with no network connection it disabled the network repositories, or it would try to connect to a non-existent network and fail
<Dr_willis_> John117,  blame ati , and the wiureless card makers for their lousy linux support.
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong so now that I have regenrated a source.list.. should I delete the old one.. and rename and save the new one in /etc/apr/???
<Dr_willis_> ati is promising to get better.. but so far.. nothing
<WaltzingAlong> Schuenemann: without the . you will see them all. to see that graphically? right mouse clicking on a folder in konqueror should do it on the properties tab
<John117> okay.. well the last command is done.. gotta go for now though..  be back later.
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: sure you could do that
<my> hmm something is wrong with kopete and hotmail accounts
<dvayanu> waltzingalong: thanx once more
<John117> thanks fo ryour help all!  i'll either learn this ubuntu shit or die trying.
<Sanne> John117: linux distros usually don't have the "persuasive" power to make hardware vendors support their platform like a certain other company has.
<edenbeast> vbgunz: starting with <match key="volume.fstype" string="vfat">   there you'll have to add something that places it with a specific group  but I don't remember immediately what
<vbgunz> edenbeast: thank you for your help
<WaltzingAlong> not yet
<stdin> *if* people have some patience and ask for help, then the'll get answers
<Dr_willis_> heck MS even charges companies to get a 'ms certified badge' :)
<niosop> No-one has their (K)Ubuntu machine joined as a member server to an ADS domain?
<ubuntu_> has any one here used gentoo?
<Dr_willis_> I used gentoo ages ago.
<seriekrock> anyone can help me with flash and java, i have 64 bit system
<Schuenemann> WaltzingAlong, hmmm, ok... thanks
<niosop> ubuntu_ I used to use it all the time
<stdin> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ubuntu_> niosop mat  i im u?
<niosop> sure
<seriekrock> but im using konqueror
<WaltzingAlong> Schuenemann: but that shows one at a time, not sure of a way in kubuntu to get it to show all together. a nice 'all in one' sys info screen seems desirable
<stdin> seriekrock: as far as I know, it needs to be firefox to work
<bascule> can koqueror use java at all, I have never had it work
<carwash^> bas
<carwash^> should work
<carwash^> set java path inpreferences
<dvayanu> To continue, type the phrase "I am aware that this is a very bad idea":
<WaltzingAlong> bascule: sure the trick for me has been to specify the location of java (like opera needs)
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong I cant delet that file.. it sais that I dont have access to do that
<dvayanu> The following ESSENTIAL packages will be REMOVED! util-linux
<dvayanu> i'm scared now
<BrightEyes`> what does "The mount point '/media/hda3' is already occupied" mean?
<bascule> WaltzingAlong: ok, which java the output of that?
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: alright edit it, replacing the entire contents with the sources from source-o-matic                   to open it again, alt+f2, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<WaltzingAlong> dvayanu: so the decision is?? drumroll? what were you doing that asked to remove that package?
<dvayanu> install linux32
<IkeKrull> anyone know how i disable dolphin, and just use konqueror for filesystem urls on kubuntu 7.10?
<dvayanu> from the flash in firefox on amd64 article
<vbgunz> I need a little help on making devices read only for my son. I am a bit lost :(
<WaltzingAlong> IkeKrull: yes
<aspirin_on_kubun> how i set the command nvidia-settings --load-config-only" at startup of kde
<andreas> BrightEyes`: apparently, there is already somethin mounted at thes place. Where do you get this message?
<IkeKrull> WaltzingAlong: would you be willing to share this information?
<WaltzingAlong> IkeKrull: http://sathyasays.com/?p=23 but with konqueror instead of dolphin
<Oakbox> BrightEyes`: i think it means that you have something mounted to /media/hda3 already...
<IkeKrull> ah right, cool
<IkeKrull> thanks
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong: it stil don't work.. it wont change the content
<carwash^> any eta on a kopete-fix?
<bascule> WaltzingAlong: it worked, I have konqueror java :)/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<bascule> dunni why i pasted that total mistake ...
<WaltzingAlong> bascule: :D
<BrightEyes`> andreas: in the /media/ folder
<vbgunz> be right back, I think I may have fixed the issue but only really see when I reboot
<Oakbox> if i install compiz and something goes wrong is there and easy way to get rid of it again... only last time i tried i ended up reinstalling
<Oakbox> carwash^: what kopete-fix?
<carwash^> Oakbox: it crashes on connection to msn
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? already addressed; check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500 and toward the bottom are downloads (the updates will be available in the normal repositories when they have been thawed)
<Oakbox> carwash^: WaltzingAlong is too quick for me again
<carwash^> :P shipping 7.10 with this bug is huge :(
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong now it works.. the name wasn't sourse.. it was sourses.. so now it worked :P thanks fo the help :P  while I am on it.. what does kate do?
<bascule> edits texy
<bascule> text
<bascule> tex
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  compiz should be rather easy to disable.
<andreas> vbgunz: if they are whole partitions, you can mount them with ro (read only) in /etc/fstab (instead of defult), otherwise, chown the whole thing to root and chmod -R 71
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: kate is a (line) text editor
<Dr_willis_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<andreas> vbgunz: aä, chmod -R 744 ./* in the base directory
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  thers a setting file you can make that will stop it from running also. (i forget where that is however) :)
<BrightEyes`> im asking questions all day and noone helped me
<niosop> Anyone been able to join ubuntu 7.04 or 7.10 as an ADS member server using net ads join and not net rpc join?
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong okej... big thanks for the help.. only one more thing that I have a problem with.. my wireless keps diable itsel.. can I stop that somehow?
<Oakbox> Dr_willis_: ta for that, i just dont know if i should attempt it again :D
<tysonsw> disable*
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: should be able to do so. check !wifi to see about configuring it
<andreas> BrightEyes`: console at sudo mount? If yes, i assume the spot is already occupied
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  how it stands now. To enable compiz with kde. you must make an 'Autostart' entry for it.
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  or manually start it.
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong does not work..
<WaltzingAlong> !wifi | tysonsw
<ubotu> tysonsw: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BrightEyes`> andreas: i want to configure my grub to boot windows.i was using kubuntu for 6 months now and i decided to install windows again.i installed it then somehow installed grub again but there were no entries for windows.what can i do
<Oakbox> Dr_willis_: sorry not that savy whats an Autostart :S
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  .kde/Autostart
<WaltzingAlong> Oakbox: ~/.kde/Autostart
<Oakbox> thank will have a look :)
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  just a directory of commands/scripts that get ran at login
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  proberly better to just manually start compiz Untill you decide if you like it
<WaltzingAlong> !grub | BrightEyes`
<ubotu> BrightEyes`: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NickPresta> Oakbox: alternately, you can install compiz-fusion-icon and symlink that to ~/.kde/Autostart. That will start up the system tray icon which allows you to switch decorators, etc
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: i tried that thing with the live cd. IT DOESNT WORK!
<Dr_willis_> BrightEyes`,  if your windows install was on hda1 (first HD, first partition) therens an example grub menu entry commented out in the menu.lst you can just uncomment it.
<Oakbox> aah too much to take in hehe.
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: how many times should i try those things
<Dr_willis_> !info compiz-fusion-icon
<ubotu> Package compiz-fusion-icon does not exist in gutsy
<Linux_Galore> anyone got the link for the CD cover artwork for Kubuntu Gutsy, Im running of a batch of CD/DVD's
<Dr_willis_> !find fusion
<pillowpants> how has gutsy been coming along
<ubotu> Found: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compiz-fusion-plugins-main, libfusionsound-0.9-25, libfusionsound-dev, libfusionsound-doc
<BrightEyes`> Dr_willis_:  windows is on hda3 (hd0,2)
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: ask google 'boot to windows from grub' or something similar
<pillowpants> is it more or less safe to upgrade?
<pillowpants> has the dust settled?
<werty> hi there...
<Linux_Galore> the local update server here in AU are still very sluggish
<Dr_willis_> BrightEyes`,  then uncomment the example and change that  hd0,0 to be hd0,2 HOWEVER - windows may not like not being on the drive
<werty> how can i download IPTraf?
<Dr_willis_> BrightEyes`,  ive had issues with windows when its not on the first partition.
<Dr_willis_> !find iptraf
<ubotu> Found: iptraf
<NickPresta> Dr_willis_: I believe I got CF-icon from getdeb.com or from the forums.
<andreas> BrightEyes`: then you dont have to mount yout windows partition but have to edit grub.conf. See links given by others.
<Dr_willis_> !info iptraf
<ubotu> iptraf: Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-4 (gutsy), package size 162 kB, installed size 744 kB
<Linux_Galore> !artwork
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: but you can use grub to fake windows into thinking it is the first partition on the first drive
<Dr_willis_> werty,  fire up the package manager and install it? :)
<BrightEyes`> WaltzingAlong: how can i do that
<sdlnxgk> anyone using KDE 3.5 ???
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: ask google 'boot to windows from grub' or something similar
<Dr_willis_> WaltzingAlong,  can you swap partitions that way? or just Drives.. :)  i forget - had to do that ages ago.. so i make SURE i dont have to any more
<poty> how can I configure my widescreen monitor on Kubuntu 7.04 feisty ¿?
<poty> how can I configure my widescreen monitor on Kubuntu 7.04 feisty ¿?
<sdlnxgk> how do you view sysinfo in Konqueror??
<Dr_willis_> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sdlnxgk> poty I use a program called envy and works awesome for my 24" wide screen running SLI mode
<Tm_T> sdlnxgk: sysinfo:/ ?
<nosrednaekim> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<Dr_willis_> envy is a bad idea....
<sdlnxgk> Tm_T, I tried that but says malformed url
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: thanks
<BrightEyes`> how can i remove the boot loader from MBR ?
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis,  why is envy a bad idea??
<nosrednaekim> Tm_T: NP :)
<poty> why a bad idea ¿?
<Tm_T> sdlnxgk: then something else :p
<Dr_willis_> sdlnxgk,  like the bot said.. it can break your system badly
<WaltzingAlong> no it has to do with chainloading and hiding others
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis, if you use the wrong version yes I can see that
<Dr_willis_> sdlnxgk,  had to fix a guys sytem at work the other day when he used envy
<sdlnxgk> never have  a problem running it
<poty> anybody a link to a  envy donwload
<Dr_willis_> then he ended up doing a clean install..
<Dr_willis_> sdlnxgk,  you are in the minority then.
<Linux_Galore> grrr cant seem to find the Kubuntu 7.10 artwork
#kubuntu 2007-10-21
<WaltzingAlong> sdlnxgk: wonderful so long as no problem has yet been encountered it must be great
<werty> can i play games on zone.com through wine?
<Linux_Galore> for the CD covers
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> poty: ew envy :[
<WaltzingAlong> sdlnxgk: but seriously, take a look at what it is doing and how it does that
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis, most people don't go to the CLI to install and have problems
<Dr_willis_> One good thing about Gutsy. it makes Automatix and envy. less and less needed.. (not that they were needed befor) :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> poty: broke my friends box pretty bad
<nosrednaekim> Linux_Galore: I think its in kubuntu-default-settings
<Dr_willis_> I will stick with the 'restricted-manager' tool for my simple needs
<Tm_T> envy is Bad, end of discussion
<sdlnxgk> now I tried to install nVidia drivers myself  and it broke my system and had to use envy -t  from the CLI to fix it
<sdlnxgk> Tm_T,  I guess to each his own till bitten
<WaltzingAlong> Tm_T: sure bad but why
<Dr_willis_> of course if nvidia and ati would both get their acts together..  life would be better...
<Linux_Galore> nosrednaekim: what I find amusing is the CD cover artwork is not on any of the wiki/kubuntu related websites
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis, I play games on mine so had to fix the driver issue
<nosrednaekim> Linux_Galore: ah..... i'm not sure where that is
<Dr_willis_> Tm_T,  your system can get updated one day.. then fail to boot to X after the update..
<johey> How do I set a WEP key for my wireless network interface? In System Settings->Network Settings, when setting a hexadecimal WEP key, the settings are forgotten after applying.
<Dr_willis_> IRC is the Ultimate Game.
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis,  ya but that is in a perfect world
<Tm_T> WaltzingAlong: scripts that does break are bad in official channels
<Linux_Galore> nosrednaekim: Im running of a batch of CD's and I want to put some artwork on the covers
<sdlnxgk> trying to find monitor settings with the new KDE
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: perhaps you come across http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_toc.html#TOC21 thanks to google
<edenbeast> johey those settings are stored in /etc/network/interfaces
<WaltzingAlong> Tm_T: ok so there you have it sdlnxgk; envy is bad because it can break things and this is an official kubuntu support channel; nothing about it may or may not work for some people; just that it can break and does so in undesirable ways
<intelikey> hmmm if i bring up eth0 then i loose the ability to access www (ppp0)  but ifconfig eth0 down restores the connection on ppp0     any thoughts ?
<Dr_willis_> Kubuntu set up both my wide screen monitors good. :) well after i installed the nvidia drivers.
<bascule> johey: I also think that the wallet can hold them for you
<Oakbox> Dr_willis_: with compiz, if i run compiz --replace it runs compiz for one session or forever?
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  just that time..
<WaltzingAlong> Oakbox: current session
<johey> edenbeast: Cool. I have looked in that file, and there is no WEP key configuration as far as I can see. Where can I find an example of how to set it in that file manually?
<Oakbox> ta
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> anybody trying to make linux from scratch?
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  and if you Kill that terminal. it may kill compiz. :)  use the exit command to close the shell.
<edenbeast> johey 1 sec I'll give you one
<sdlnxgk> WaltzingAlong,  I believe ya when you say it can break things but for all three of my systems it has run flawless
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  i tried Linux From Scratch Once.. dident see much point in it. :)
<smax> hi
<Dr_willis_> You do learn a lot i guess. :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: to learn?
<Tm_T> sdlnxgk: doesnt mztter here
<smax> how do i know if nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new is prefered ?
<johey> bascule: Hm. The wallet is per user, right? I want the NIC to be enabled at boot time, before logging in.
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  but it dident teach me anything i dident allready know - other then to 'cut/paste wait' continue...
<werty> how can i open iptraf
<WaltzingAlong> smax: preferred is the one that works with your card; check the website for the list
<WaltzingAlong> !nvidia | smax
<ubotu> smax: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bascule> johey: ah, then you need to set it in some file
<sdlnxgk> anyone know where monitor settings are in the new KDE??
<smax> i have used nvidia-glx in the past.  i'll just stick with that.
<bascule> sdlnxgk: peripherals
<sdlnxgk> or how to install sysinfo for Konqueror??
<intelikey> is it my routing table that's hosed ?
<sdlnxgk> bascule, it's not listed in peripherals
<johey> sdlnxgk: I have seen some monitor settings in System Settings->Monitor and Display.
<edenbeast> johey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41448/  this is for a static configuration dhcp would be easier (you get to omit a lot of stuff ;-) )
<stdin> sdlnxgk: put it in ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/scripts
<smax> how can i boot linux with out it invoking kde?
<Dr_willis_> to configure the monitors on the nvida cards - i thouhg one used the 'nvidia-xconfig' tool
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: did you try to make a live cd?
<intelikey> testing
<sdlnxgk> Johey in the old version yes I have seen that but not the new version of KDE
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: that seems difficult
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  nope. I tend touse SLAX to tweak my own live cd's
<andreas> just out os curiosity: Why does Gutsy use /dev/sd{a,b,..} instead of /dev/hd{a,b,..}? Any bigger changes in the handling of IDE-HDDs?
<bascule> sdlnxgk: neither it is, control centre, you'll see it
<intelikey> ah looks like i'm still recieving this time.
<werty> how can i open iptraf?
<sdlnxgk> bascule, don't see control center in new version of KDE
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: how do i install ati tool
<edenbeast> andres are they sata disks maybe?
<sdlnxgk> maybe i'm missing something
<intelikey> werty konsole type iptraf ?
<bascule> sdlnxgk: system settings, Soth
<bascule> sorry
<smax> i need to run nvidia-xconfig for glx to work with my card.  if i boot with my card installed i have a black screen upon loading kde.  a paradox.
<WaltzingAlong> andreas: not used only for sata disks but using that interface
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  no idea - look in the repos for it. I dont have any ati systems any more. Theres the !ati factoid also.
<tysonsw> I need a big help and quick.. my computer says that the command "deb" doesn't exist.. what do I do?
<Dr_willis_> !find ati
<ubotu> Found: binutils-static, foomatic-db, foomatic-db-engine, foomatic-db-gutenprint, foomatic-db-hpijs (and 147 others)
<sdlnxgk> bascule, don't see system settings
<BrightEyes`> how can i remove the boot loader from MBR ?
<johey> Thanks alot, edenbeast! I will try to adapt those settings for me.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> tysonsw the command 'deb' does not exist.
<Dr_willis_> BrightEyes`,  you instgall a different boot loader over it normally.
<bascule> sdlnxgk: off the menu, I have it
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !fglrx
<WaltzingAlong> smax: if no kde shows, ctrl+alt+f1 to get to tty1 then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure x
<Linux_Galore> bet they released Gutsy and havent done the artwork yet
<IkeKrull> andreas: kernel devs decided to change all ide hard disks to use the sata driver layer around kernel 2.6.20
<johey> edenbeast: Are those really generated by the Network Settings in Kubuntu?
<sdlnxgk> bascule, I have system settings but nothing with monitor
<prak> how do i unlock a locked dpkg session?
<Dr_willis_> BrightEyes`,  depending on exactly what you are trying to do. You might want to use the dd command to zero it out. That might whipe the whole hd also.
<intelikey> tysonsw what are you trying to do?
<tysonsw> intelikey on this page they state that I should wright that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<prak> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BrightEyes`> Dr_willis_: how can grub automatically find my o/s like on kubuntu installation?
<prak> !unlook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unlook - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<prak> !unlock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unlock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sdlnxgk> bascule, the new KDE 3.5 is set up a little different
<prak> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<prak> !info dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg: package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.14.5ubuntu16 (gutsy), package size 2123 kB, installed size 6712 kB
<werty> i'va allready tried that:i think the app runs but there nothing on the monitor...
<bascule> sdlnxgk: I have it in system administration odd, anyway, alt+f2 kcontrol then go to peripherals
<ardchoille> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<stdin> tysonsw: you add it as a repository, not in konsole
<intelikey> tysonsw show me what you typed in, or pasted in.
<Dr_willis_> BrightEyes`,  Im not sure what command/how to make  grub rescan the system like the installer does.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> prak: next time privet message him
<Dr_willis_> BrightEyes`,  i normally just manually add the entrys i need to the menu.lst file
<andreas> WaltzingAlong: strange, i have no sata, just plain old ide, but all my drives are referenced through sda, sdb (KDE, partitioning utility and default-maountpoints) /etc/ffstab still comments them as /dev/hda etc..
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: in grub interface you can do something like setup or something. try help when you get there
<prak> AT0M1CBOMBER: why private message?
<tysonsw> intelikey deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main
<prak> the bot?
<WaltzingAlong> andreas: i can find the link explaining it
<sdlnxgk> bascule, thanks will try that i'm going crazy here with this new KDE version thought maybe I didn't install something
<Dr_willis_> Grub does not 'scan' the system and make the menu.lst thats some tool of the installer.
<edenbeast> BrightEyes`: the MBR is the first 512 part of your hd so dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<your device> bs=512 count=1  should do the trick
<sdlnxgk> bascule, I just have login manager there
<Dr_willis_> and leave him with a unbootable system. :)
<stdin> !msgthebot | prak
<ubotu> prak: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bascule> sdlnxgk: well perhaps, I have always had sytem settongs at the bottom of the kmenu
<edenbeast> BrightEyes`: but please make sure you have a bootdisk and back up your MBR first!
<werty> i'va allready tried that:i think the app is running but there nothing on the monitor...(iptraf)
<tomer_p> hi all
<BrightEyes`> edenbeast: ok im not going to do anything
<edenbeast> Dr_willis well he asked how to nuke the MBR :-|
<tomer_p> how do i get the source code for my /usr/bin/tail
<tomer_p> program, using adept
<verve> k, so i'm upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy.. i think it finished, it's at the cleanup stage, asks me if i want to remove obsolete packages.. i say Remove, it works for about a minute then crashes
<Dr_willis_> edenbeast,  yep..  asked how to make a noose to hang hiself. :)
<andreas> IkeKrull: ah, ok that explains it. needs a bit of getting used to
<verve> what should i do?
<verve> re-run Adept?
<WaltzingAlong> andreas: but i think it is just because the old access was slow and such but the sata access was faster and a better future platform       perhaps http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-422336.html
<Linux_Galore> heh, Always use the Italian Ubuntu Gutsy artwork heh -> http://loeil.tonsite.biz/wp-content/2007/07/sexy-ubuntu.jp
<Dr_willis_> !find tail
<ubotu> Found: logtail, whiptail, inotail, libfile-tail-perl, multitail (and 5 others)
<sdlnxgk> bascule,  I only have digital camera, joystick, keyboard, mouse, printers, remote  controls, storage media inside Peripherals :(
<Linux_Galore> heh, Always use the Italian Ubuntu Gutsy artwork heh -> http://loeil.tonsite.biz/wp-content/2007/07/sexy-ubuntu.jpg
<Linux_Galore> oops
<intelikey> tysonsw as stdin said,  you put that in the wrong place is all.   but you can use the konsole and,     echo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list     if you like.
<bascule> sdlnxgk: very strange ....
<Dr_willis_> tomer_p,  that would be part of some larger package i belive. Not sure which one tail comes in.
<werty> !find iptraf
<verve> anyone!?
<ubotu> Found: iptraf
<andreas> WaltzingAlong: Thank you, that explains it. good to know. Is there a symlink to /dev/hda or are those indentifiers not usable any more?
<werty> ops
<sdlnxgk> bascule, very stranger indeed maybe when I upgraded KDE I forgot something will go back and look at package list
<gameforge> So I am trying to run compiz in Kubuntu Gutsy but it has no window borders, and no hint of a window manager - I have gnome-desktop installed for fun, and it works great under gnome - using fglrx/ATI driver... what should I do?  Emerald and compiz are both running and not displaying errors...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: why does my adept manager say full upgrade
<tomer_p> ok but generally speaking, how can i get the source code for some package that i install using adept
<bascule> tomer_p: well it belongs to package core-utils, so get the source for that
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: and version upgrade
<WaltzingAlong> andreas: accessed via sda instead afaik
<bascule> sdlnxgk: kde admin or kde-admin
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: im on gutsy
<prak> is it possible to upgrade to gutsy by booting the alternative cd?
<tomer_p> bascule: ok how do i get the source for core-utils?
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  theres a bug in the package manager tool where it says you can upgrade even after you are Up to date.
<gameforge> Yes that's another issue I'm having since upgrading to Gutsy, my adept still has a "Version Upgrade" button
<Dr_willis_> gameforge,  ignore the button
<gameforge> k :)
<WaltzingAlong> gameforge: known issue
<sdlnxgk> bascule, will give that a shot thanks for your help!!
<stdin> !source | tomer_p
<awag> can anyone here help me with configuring strigi?
<ubotu> tomer_p: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Dr_willis_> got to be faq #3 :)
<WaltzingAlong> prak: start feisty. insert the cd. then upgrade from the cd
<Linux_Galore> anyone got a link for the Kubuntu Gutsy artwork, dare say this image http://loeil.tonsite.biz/wp-content/2007/07/sexy-ubuntu.jpg qont be the best to use heh
<Linux_Galore> wont*
<gameforge> So what about my other issue, compiz running with no window borders/trace of a window manager?
<andreas> WaltzingAlong: hm ok, hope I remember this when I need it the first time. Thank you
<WaltzingAlong> andreas: :D
<gameforge> And I can't seem to rotate cube or anything
<gameforge> ?
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Dr_willis_> gameforge,  install emerald like that guide says
<gameforge> Like I said before, emerald is running
<prak> WaltzingAlong: i'm doing just that as instructed in http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading, except i'm hitting some bugs
<Dr_willis_> Then ya did somthing else wrong.
<prak> i mean error messages
<WaltzingAlong> prak: such as?
<Linux_Galore> gameforge: emerald isnt compiz its a manager
<Dr_willis_> :) i would say restart the X serrver perhaps. and try reruning compiz --replace
<verve> am i muted or something? or is it just no one is answering me at all?
<gameforge> Well, I started with beryl, then ditched that since compiz-fusion came out, but I've never been able to get it to work - I was hoping gutsy would fix it
<Dr_willis_> well if you had beryl on there befor.. I got no idea what may be confiused.
<tysonsw> intelikey it wont work.. it is just stuck at " sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list"
<gameforge> I know - I run compiz, it tells me it's starting emerald, and my window borders disappear
<werty> if ihave ubuntu can i change to kubuntu and hpw?
<Dr_willis_> I did a clean install of gutsy.
<werty> how
<WaltzingAlong> gameforge: but kde4 should have beryl-like effects
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: me too
<stdin> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Linux_Galore> I wont be using compiz until about kde 4.1
<WaltzingAlong> werty: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop           or through synaptic install kubuntu-desktop          then when you log in, select kde as the session instead of gnome
<Dr_willis_> werty,  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> tysonsw ctrl+C
<gameforge> I thought that, although at this point I'm working in a brand new account, and beryl is definitely uninstalled and removed
<prak> WaltzingAlong: "unable to get exclusive lock" message
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: i really hate that bug tho :[ grrrr/rawr/moo/meow
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea why NetworkManager is using 100% of CPU resources on Gutsy?
<kaminix> I won't be using Compiz until I get a computer with a better chipset :p
<tysonsw> intelikey sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix | prak
<ubotu> prak: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gameforge> Like I said before, it works great under gnome, I have gnome-desktop installed for fun
<WaltzingAlong> gameforge: sure it is meant for gnome as far as i know
<UnluckyMike> I'm having problems with the default rt61pci drivers that shipped with gutsy, I'm running the serialmonkey drivers now. They work fine as long as I use the rutilt config program that they made for the driver, but when I try to manually config with iwpriv the driver dies. dmesg isn't showing anything wrong. Any ideas?
<bascule> tomer_p: apt-get source core-utils
<Dr_willis_> theres a very good reason that compiz is NOT isntalled on Kubuntu by default. :)
<gameforge> WaltzingAlong: So it's an emerald issue, I believe... what can I do?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: what does the fglrx tool do
<werty> but then will i be able to change between kde and gnome?
<WaltzingAlong> gameforge: stumble through?
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  thts the name of the ati driver..  configures the ati stuff i would guess
<gameforge> Dr_willis_: Yeah, I figured that much - but it's upsetting that emerald _used_ to work way back when with beryl
<Dr_willis_> werty,  of course.
<VDrake> jolas
<WaltzingAlong> gameforge: (i have no compbiz on here anyway, sorry, need to ask someone else)
<werty> how? ;)
<Dr_willis_> gameforge,  it works for me now. :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: but it does nothing im in it right now :[
<gameforge> Dr_willis_: are you using fglrx?
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  no idea. i dont have a single ati machine any more. ive not messed with ati in over a year.
<tysonsw> intelikey sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis_> gameforge,  nope. nvidia
<gameforge> Dr_willis_: figures :(
<Dr_willis_> I dont plan on buying ati any time again  soon.
<Oakbox> yay compiz running ok so far BUT i seem to have 4 desktops showing on my pannel and only two that work :S
<intelikey> tysonsw i never said that.   sorry for being vague.   i assumed you knew what the pipe symbol did.
<UnluckyMike> anyone know anything bout rt61 wireless?
<Dr_willis_> next laptop i get WILL be nvidia also.. :)
<edenbeast> maybe in a few years when those open sourced drivers will be kicking ass :D
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  set the # of desktops using the compiz settings manager tool.  not the kde tool
<gameforge> Yep, I'm tired of ATI as well, but I have a laptop with an ATI card.... :(
<tysonsw> intelikey no.. sry.. I should have tol you <---- linux newbie
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: i might get a gforce whats the best one?
<Dr_willis_> gameforge,  my ati laptop cant even handle compiz.
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  whatever your budget can afford.
<intelikey> tysonsw press the control key and the c key togather and close the konsole before we break something
<awag> can anyone here help me with configuring strigi? i upgraded to 7.10 the other day, and strigi doesn't seem to be able to find files very well for me
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: what is the best one?
<gameforge> Dr_willis_: Well, I have a Radeon Mob. 9600, and it used to do Beryl great - also have a 9800 Pro in my desktop
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  BEST IS  whatever your budget can afford.
<tysonsw> intelikey done
<gameforge> So has anyone got emerald/compiz to work with ATI on KDE?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: they arent that expensive
<intelikey> !repos | tysonsw please read this link.
<ubotu> tysonsw please read this link.: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  nvidia cards range from $60 to $600.......
<Dr_willis_> i got a $300 8800gtsXXX in this box.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> my computer costs $4000 built it from scratch :]
<intelikey> tysonsw you should probably use that page to setup the sources list.   read carefully, if you have questions, just ask.
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  i would say you proberly got ripped off then.
<Dr_willis_> but it all depends on your needs.
<WaltzingAlong> AT0M1CB0MB3R: and income :D
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> jk
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> it cost 400
<Dr_willis_> I got a C64 that cost like $400 - 30+ yrs ago...
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> it was a typo
<Dr_willis_> I got a decent $700 system the other day on sale.
<Dr_willis_> then added a $300 card.
<tysonsw> intelikey the problem I have is how to istall ccsm on this system.. I have already read that page and.. that didn't make me smarter
<tomer_p> guys, there ISNT a core-utils package
<Dr_willis_> sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<hydrogen> hmm
<stdin> tomer_p: "coreutils"
<Dr_willis_> to install the ccsm tool.
<hydrogen> what kind of adventures would I be in for if I tried to move my root partition from one drive to another?
<WaltzingAlong> !partimage | hydrogen should be enjoyable otherwise dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partimage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tomer_p> ok found it thatks
<Dr_willis_> hydrogen,  you would need to   boot a live cd , fix the fstab. and grub/menu.lst and perhaps remake the   initrd file
<tysonsw> Dr_willis_ that doesn't work.. I have already tried.. it can't download the file either
<hydrogen> WaltzingAlong: I know how to move it.. I'm more wonder about what would need to be updated to make kubuntu actually work
<WaltzingAlong> so perhaps the first step is rewording the task
<hydrogen> Dr_willis_: yea, thats mostly what I thought..
<hydrogen> WaltzingAlong: no, I asked what adventures would moving it from one drive to another cause, not how to move it from one drive to another
<hydrogen> WaltzingAlong: the first step in responding is reading the question :M)
<hydrogen> where'd that M come from?
<tysonsw> intelikey the problem I have is how to istall ccsm on this system.. I have already read that page and.. that didn't make me smarter
<Dr_willis_> tysonsw,  it the proper way to do it. Your repos may be messed up/slow, or you need to update/upgrade.
<johey> edenbeast: I am not very used to configuring wireless networks. I don't really know what is what. I only know my ESSID and some key (which I thaught was a WEP key) on the form xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx where all x's are hex numbers. Isn't that enough information to set up my network?
<hydrogen> Dr_willis_: what if I wanted to install grub on the other drive and use that as the boot loader? is there a pretty way to do that in *buntu or would I just run grub-install ?
<Dr_willis_> hydrogen,  sudo grub-install /dev/whatever
<edenbeast> johey yes if you set it up as using dhcp, then it'll pull all the other info from your router or your isp
<hydrogen> okay
<hydrogen> so theres no pretty way :)
<tysonsw> Dr_willis_ the console states that the package compizconfig-settings-manager doesn't exist
<Dr_willis_> hydrogen,  whats moving grub going to acomplish? :)
 * hydrogen looks around for a kubuntu cd
<WaltzingAlong> johey: at the console you could use sudo iwlist eth1 scanning                to see which key is expected
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> it has a amd64 athlon +3000  2.7ghz 1gb ram |2 harddrives 500gb / 200gb |ati 9550 256mb |6 ,12v fans|Plexiglass case|two dvd / cd burners| 6 red/white/blue leds|and 9 usb 2.0 ports
<WaltzingAlong> type of key*
<Dr_willis_> tysonsw,  then you need to fix your repositories, and/or sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<bascule> hmmm, signal 11 on x ....
<Dr_willis_> or theres a typo.. lets check
<Dr_willis_> !find compiz
<ubotu> Found: compiz, compiz-bcop, compiz-core, compiz-dev, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (and 15 others)
<hydrogen> Dr_willis_: I don't want to mess around with grub and multiple hd's and windows overriding and all that mess.. so I'd rather put linux on my external hd and install grub onto that.. so fi I want to boot into linux I just boot off of my external hd, if I want to run windows I boot off the internal
<tomer_p> how do i untar a tar.bz2 file?
<Dr_willis_> ompizconfig-settings-manager - Compiz configuration settings manager
<bascule> hey source guy, it's coreutils not core-utils
<hydrogen> tomer_p: tar -xjf file
<Dr_willis_> !info compizconfig-settings-manage
<ubotu> Package compizconfig-settings-manage does not exist in gutsy
<tomer_p> ok thanks
<WaltzingAlong> tomer_p: tar xfvj file.tar.bz2
<johey> WaltzingAlong: Do you mean the line "Encryption key:on"?
<bascule> tomer_p: it's coreutils not core-utils
<Dr_willis_> Hmm-- thers a typo going on somewhere..
<stdin> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager: Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<bascule> tomer_p: why do you want the source?
<Dr_willis_> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<stdin> Dr_willis_:  needed an r at the end :)
<WaltzingAlong> johey: no a bit further than that
<tomer_p> i want to mess around with tail and have my own version
<Dr_willis_> heh..
<tomer_p> a version that beeps on every new line
<tysonsw> Dr_willis_ thanks for the help with the update.. now it worked
<Dr_willis_> tomer_p,  that would be about a 3 line perl script. :)
<bascule> tomer_p: cool
<tomer_p> tail -fb file
<WaltzingAlong> tomer_p: could just set konsole to beep on event
<tomer_p> will beep
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WOW I HATE MY ATI CARD!!!!
<tomer_p> nahh that would be too easy i want to do it in C
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> my computer is so slow because of it
<tomer_p> im a bored programmer and looking for challanges
<tomer_p> (non c/c++ coding does not count)
<johey> WaltzingAlong: ESSID, Protocol, Mode, Channel, Frequency, Encryption key, Bit Rates, Quality and Extra are all that are there.
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  thers some nice low end nvidia cards :)
<WaltzingAlong> tomer_p: squash some bugs: http://launchpad.net
<dvayanu> next point... my ssh stoped working...
<Agent_bob> tomer_p write a configuration tool with an ncurses and qt interfaces that works like knetwork-manager and firestarter  all in one.
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,   they got a fanless card out now for like $50 ive been looking at for my quite-workstation-media-player pc
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: im fed up with my ati card im just gonig to break it in half and
<dvayanu> strace shows it hangs in read(12...
<snikker> when i go in "systemsettings" --> display, an error message say that's impossible to load the display module... can you help me?
<bascule> tomer_p: I have no idea where apt-get source downloads to ... :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: poor water on it
<Dr_willis_> bascule,  i  though it went to the current diretory
<Agent_bob> tomer_p something that the network illiterate can use to configure their own server
<dvayanu> ssh to a comp in local lan works, ssh from another computer to internet works
<WaltzingAlong> johey: ok maybe it is not in that list with wep though i thought it was
<bascule> Dr_willis_: it does
<dvayanu> only from my gutsy to internet doesnt
<bascule> Dr_willis_: thanks .. :)
<Agent_bob> bascule /var/cache/apt/archives
<tomer_p> well i need to work my way up the food chain
<cobello5> hi I am trying to set up guarddog on a ppp0 interface, but when it is activated it stops the connection dead
<WaltzingAlong> !info guarddog
<ubotu> guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 482 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<tomer_p> im very experienced programmer but do not know how to build for debian/ubuntu
<dvayanu> oh, i correct myself no outgoing connections work anymore
<cobello5> yes i have it already - it was part of my install
<Dr_willis_> cobello5,  sounds like its working. :)
<cobello5> its not on now
<bascule> tomer_p: there are loads of tuts out there, or join #ubuntu-dev
<cobello5> its deactivated
<Dr_willis_> you just need to enable the holes to allow what you want through.
<dvayanu> connect(12, {sa_family=AF_FILE, path="/tmp/ssh-ZYCNm11189/agent.11189.seahorse"}
<johey> edenbeast: Okay, I'm using DHCP. In your file, there is a "wireless_key" with a long hex string. Is that related to the WEP?
<cobello5> when I apply it the internet no longer works
<edenbeast> johey yes
<zhlin> hi
<dvayanu> all ssh clients hang shortly after passing this instruction
<tomer_p> bascule: thanks will do
<zhlin> wow, so many people here
<cobello5> when Ive used guardog before internet browsing is already 'opened'
<bascule> hi zhlin
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: what is better GeForce 7800 GS or GeForce 7600 GT
<cobello5> and in the protocols section http is ticked
<zhlin> hi bascule
<stdin> wtf: please change your nick
<johey> edenbeast: I just have this six octets. Can I use that to generate a key in a valid format?
<bascule> AT0M1CB0MB3R: google tomsharware VGA charts
<bascule> AT0M1CB0MB3R: tomshardware rather sorry
<zhlin> where do you guys come from
<cobello5> I just bought a really good ati card and the drivers are not really very good
<cobello5> shouldve bought nvidia
<dvayanu> what is that seahorse btw? every process seems to open it
<bascule> zhlin: all sorts of places, I'm UK
<Agent_bob> zhlin where are they going may be a better Q
<edenbeast> johey you mean like "6b5e45453"
<cobello5> anyway - anyone know why guarddog might be stopping my ppp0 ?
<zhlin> oh, same yes, cobello5, linux ati driver sucks
<cobello5> the correct protocols are 'open'
<cobello5> zhlin: i get an intermittent flickering
<johey> edenbeast: 00-01-38-a0-ac-9f
<cobello5> zhlin: but 3d is working just fine - so cant complain really
<zhlin> there's a good tutorial telling you how to do this
<cobello5> how to do what?
<edenbeast> johey yes that's your key but it's a small one, you use only 64 bit encryption? :-)
<zhlin> 3d is fine? then what's your problem?
<Agent_bob> <cobello5> zhlin: i get an intermittent flickering
<johey> edenbeast: It's providen by my ISP. :)
<cobello5> zhlin: not related to video at all
<zhlin> ok, show me the link please
<cobello5> zhlin: that was just conversation
<smax> hi
<cobello5> i need help with guarddog, please
<edenbeast> johey that's sort of weird, maybe that's your nics' mac address? ;-)
<zhlin> no exp about this
<cobello5> firestarter hangs when it starts up, so I cant use that
<edenbeast> johey but try it, if it doesn't work you'll know
<smax> at the kubuntu login screen.  aparently there is an option for konsole log in  via Alt-N.
<smax> but it doesent work
<werty> how to set up dc++ or where can i find a tutorial?
<zhlin> anybody got exp about fvwm?
<smax> isn't that false adversizement?
<Dr_willis> smax,  you want your money back?
<smax> the button to the left of the login prompt.  there is an option of Konsole login.
<Agent_bob> (: smax
<smax> Dr_willis.  im trying to run nvidia-xconfig but cant get to a console with my new card inserted.
<smax> with my new-card inserted i get a black screen when kde is invoked
<smax> but i can see the output of dmesg
<WaltzingAlong> smax: nvidia-config  ?
<magoo> is the synoptics working with kubuntu today
<Agent_bob> smax have you tried ctrl+alt+f#  # being 1-6
<WaltzingAlong> magoo: kubuntu has a package manager but yes you could use synaptics
<cee> how can i start X programs as another user? in the "old days" i just did export DISPLAY=localhost:1 but that dosent work anymore..
<smax> it's ctrl-alt-F2 and that only works when the desktop is loaded
<zhlin> i suppose there's no girls here, right
<WaltzingAlong> hard to tell
<smax> Agent_bob: how can i get to the desktop from a black screen in the first place?
<nosrednaekim> yup... there is
<smax> obviously Alt-N doesent work.
<Dr_willis_> cee,  check out the 'sux' command - its handy for that exact job.
<johey> edenbeast: When running ifdown eth1 && ifup eth1 it should use my new settings, right?
<nosrednaekim> not me ;)
<tysonsw> were can I find the buttons to activate compiz?
<smax> what else is there to do ?
<Dr_willis_> !info sux
<ubotu> sux: wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-3.2 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis_: that sux.... er rocks!!
<stdin> cee: as your user "xhost +LOCAL:" and as the other user "DISPLAY=:0 xapplication" (if :0 is your display)
<Agent_bob> smax which are you trying to get to   a console login   or the kde session ?
<Dr_willis_> tysonsw,  button? Normally you run 'compiz --replace'
<Agent_bob> make up your mind.
<smax> Agent_bob: to a konsole session.
<tysonsw> Dr_willis_ yes I know.. but how do you  zoom out?
<edenbeast> johey eth1 is the name given to an internal network card I don't think that'll be your wireless card, check out its name with iwconfig
<smax> how do i boot into a console session with out kde invoking ?
<WaltzingAlong> Dr_willis_: unless the icon was installed?
<werty> !info dc++
<ubotu> Package dc++ does not exist in gutsy
<johey> edenbeast: eth1      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:"B2_private_9F"  Nickname:"Broadcom 4311"
<Agent_bob> smax add single to the kernel line in grub
<Dr_willis_> tysonsw,   i always have to use the ccsm tool to check what keybindings do what...
<cobello5> anyone with experience using guarddog and a dial up interface?
<edenbeast> johey great then eth1 is your card :-)
<Dr_willis_> WaltzingAlong,  ive seen no icon. :)  you could make one easially enough
<zhlin> try crtl+alt+f1 in your kdm, Agent_bob
<smax> great now i have to learn grub.
<Dr_willis_> smax,  alt-ctrl-f1, disable the kdm service
<smax> Agent_bob: can you just tell me the path this file resides?
<Dr_willis_> smax,  depending on what you are needing to do. :)
<smax> f1 ehh?
<smax> Dr_willis_: can this work from the login screen?
<Dr_willis_> smax,  alt-ctrl-f1 through f6 gets to the consoles.
<Agent_bob> zhlin i don't use kdm   and i am running dapper.   and yes alt+ctrl+f# works in kdm in dapper.
<Dr_willis_> smax,  try it and see.
<smax> ok i'll just go down the list. F1..F6
<Dr_willis_> smax,  it works on  most every disrto/livecd/installers even. :)
<tysonsw> Dr_willis_ what is a super button?
<smax> well usually it's F2.
<smax> which didnt work.
<Dr_willis_> tysonsw,  thats the Windows Key :)
<smax> i'll try the other 5
<smax> thanx
<cobello5> how about suggesting other iptables-centric channels? (except #iptables of course)
<Dr_willis_> smax,  usually? should be one on f1 through F6, F7 gets you back to X.
<octo_> anyone here know if  mdraid supports independent reads to different disks in the array, so i can have my sata raid 1 be faster than my crappy IDE drive?
<magoo> oh yes that package manager is what i was talking about it had some problems on my machine today
<BrightEyes`> are there any tools for configuring the grub boot loader?
<cobello5> BrightEyes`: grub is easy to configure
<Dr_willis_> Doh! i had my windows key disabled.. :) heh - thats why it wasent working
<WaltzingAlong> BrightEyes`: check the online manual
<Agent_bob> cobello5 nano ?
<cobello5> just look in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<edenbeast> BrightEyes`: grub
<Dr_willis_> grub is one of those things thats WELL worth learning  about.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> well looks like im getting a new nvidia card :]
<Dr_willis_> the grub homepage has very good docs/guide/manual
<whyso> hi! i just installed gutsy, but aptitude (and apt get) dont list any packages (even firefox :( )
<edenbeast> BrightEyes`: the load process is defined in menu.lst like cobello5 said
<Agent_bob> dr_willis worth learning, or not worth using.  i'd say
<Agent_bob> pick your take.
<edenbeast> I find the hdx,x notation very annoying :-/
<cobello5> BrightEyes`: are you having trouble working out how to configure menu.lst
<Dr_willis_> tysonsw,  The windows key + mouse wheel zoome in/out for me.
<AndyMan1> is it possible (and easy) to encrypt /home on a separate partition when installing kubuntu gutsy?
<Dr_willis_> edenbeast,  come up with a better notation then that works in all the os's that grub can use. :)
<flick> i just installed kde-core on ubuntu, how do i enable compiz on kubuntu?
<cobello5> nyone with experience using guarddog and a dial up interface?
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<WaltzingAlong> cobello5: ask google about that
<flick> thanks
<Dr_willis_> We need to put that in the topic. :)
<flick> compiz or not, kde seems much better!
<Dr_willis_> save ware on the bot.
<Agent_bob> dr_willis  how about the common linux notation
<cobello5> WaltzingAlong: been googling for weeks to find the problem
<tysonsw> Dr_willis_ what menu in ccsm do I go to to find the command  so I can go from fram to cube?
<Dr_willis_> Agent_bob,  grub is NOT just for linux.. thats the point.
<tysonsw> Dr_willis_ frame*
<cobello5> WaltzingAlong: im a bit of a linux cripple too, i need help
<Dr_willis_> Agent_bob,  grub is useavble in   bsd that uses a different notation, its even useable by dos..
<Dr_willis_> Agent_bob,  grub devs used that notation to be as concise as they can be.
<flick> Dr_willis, thanks, were it not for you i wouldn't have tried KDE :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i wish this dock worked for linux http://rocketdock.com/
<sub[t]rnl> greets
<WaltzingAlong> cobello5: may i ask (and be informed) why you would like to run the firewall anyway? http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/manual2/
<nosrednaekim> hey sub[t]rnl
<sub[t]rnl> yo
<Dr_willis_> tysonsw,  Hmm..  I never use the cube.  it should be right there on the settings. check cube. enabel 4 desktops on the  general tab also.
 * Agent_bob wonders how grub is usable in *os*   or by *os* for that matter....
<tysonsw> Dr_willis_ what menu in ccsm do I go to to find the command  so I can go from frame to cube?
<Dr_willis_> tysonsw,  explore cssm - is the best thing to do.
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: you have to enable the desktop cube
<Agent_bob> methinks he meant cant be used to boot *os*
<Dr_willis_> the big icon that says 'cube' makes sence to me. :)
<sub[t]rnl> call me crazy
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<flick> is ktorrent the choice for torrent client on kde? i've been using deluge on gnome.
<NickPresta> nalioth: you there?
<NickPresta> flick: yep. KTorrent is awesome.
<[ifr0g]> flick, yes it is.
<cobello5> WaltzingAlong: arent you best off with a firewall? I use netbanking and other sensitive stuff
<cobello5> WaltzingAlong: (sorry for the delay - children to look after)
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim hey again.. it is enabled.. it says that I have to press ctrl-alt-down.. but it won't work
<edenbeast> Dr_willis yet it does distinguish between slices and partitions
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: ctrl+alt +right and left arrows
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> i wish this dock worked for linux http://rocketdock.com/
<cobello5> i have used guarddog before on a adsl style connection with no trouble, it makes iptables quite easy to configure
<WaltzingAlong> cobello5: sure it can be a nice layer of protection. just that kubuntu ships with 0 open ports by default. ok so i would suggest pacing yourself through the guide; at one of the screens things seemed a bit backward to me so i was always configured the firewall in the wrong direction
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim to activate??
<cobello5> i think the problem stems from the kind of internet I have
<flick> bye bye, deluge!
<edenbeast> Dr_willis the main annoyance with the numbering scheme is having to be very sure which gets counted first and with multiple hds (and with pata, sata and scsi mixed that's a royal pain) it's not always easy. :-)
<nosrednaekim> tysonsw: just try it
<Dr_willis_> ya know. the Desktop CUBE stuff.. really looks like Poo..on 2+ monitors. :)
<WaltzingAlong> !info kooldock | AT0M1CB0MB3R not close enough?
<nosrednaekim> bye all!
<cobello5> ok, i will look at the guide
<ubotu> at0m1cb0mb3r not close enough?: kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 523 kB, installed size 980 kB
<tysonsw> nosrednaekim it won't work
<Dr_willis_> edenbeast,  yep. its a complex task. with no easy answer.. Gotten bitten by the "starts at 0" thing also.
<tysonsw> Dr_willis_ it wont work T.T
<Agent_bob> tysonsw does your ctrl and alt keys work propperly?    i recently found a system that i had to use the "magic sysRQ" combo to get out of normal xorg.   might be worth testing  ctrl+alt+f1 alt+f7  just to make sure.
<Dr_willis_> tysonsw,   how ... vague. :)
<Oakbox> is there any reason why i cant select the "raise on click" checkbox in compiz?
<cobello5> before I do though - let me explain my internet, it is a wireless modem that connects to broadband internet like a cell phone
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> WaltzingAlong: but it acts up on me
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  check that howto - in the troubleshooting part at the end
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  i added that info just today. :)
<cobello5> but the modem is not automatically recognised by kubuntu and the ppp0 interface never appears in network manager
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<tysonsw> Agent_bob yes they work
<Oakbox> Dr_willis_
<Agent_bob> k
<Oakbox> oops
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  Under Kubuntu, some settings in the Compiz Settings Manager may not be selectable unless you enable the "Flat-File Configuration Backend" Under the CCSM tool -> Preferances -> (Backend drop down menu)
<Oakbox> Dr_willis_: ta
<cobello5> although it does show in ifconfic (of course)
<johey> edenbeast and WaltzingAlong: When running sudo iwlist keys, I get one line that says "[1]: 0001-38A0-AC9F-0000-0000-0000-00 (104 bits)". I've tried to use that key (with some variations, like wasting the dashes) as wireless-key, but it won't work. How should I configure it?
<Max-P> Hi, I have a BIG problem with my video driver
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  guess i should put that info under the 'configure' heading? :)
<edenbeast> johey that's a strange key :-/
<Max-P> Can someone help me?
<edenbeast> johey are you able to setup a new key in your router as well?
<smax> hi
<johey> edenbeast: No, this is hard coded into my modem. It's not even a router.
<Oakbox> Dr_willis_: ta muchly you have been a great help :) it would probably be better there yep.
<smax> ctrl-alt F1 doesent work with the nvidia card inserted.
<edenbeast> johey oh I see :-/
<smax> can someone just tell me the line of  grub to provide an option for console login?
<smax> and the path to the grub config file.
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  but is it a bug.. that might get fixed :) or not.. hard to justify heh..
<Max-P> Do someone know how to RESET the Video driver? It was working correctly until I tried to plug my TV on my laptop
<WaltzingAlong> smax: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<smax> thnx
<flick> where is the configuration for config? the site says "And for Kubuntu: KMenu > Settings > CompizConfig Settings Manager" but there is no CompizConfig in Settings (i have installed compiz-kde)
<Oakbox> Dr_willis_: true
<WaltzingAlong> smax: and when starting grub, press esc to get the menu then the onscreen should tell you how to get a prompt (c i think it is)
<Dr_willis_> flick,  i just run ccsm from a terminal
<Dr_willis_> flick,  i see an 'advanced dekstop effects settings' thats it. :)
<Oakbox> flick: its called "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings" on my comp...
<Dr_willis_> dont ask me WHY theres so many names for it.
<Dr_willis_> or who even came up with that one. :)
<edenbeast> anybody know what/where I need to change anything so I can drag my windows from 1 desktop to the other?
<cobello5> OK it was simple in the end
<cobello5> dns was blocked by default - weird
<Linusx> Hey guys, I'll admit not fishing for myself... but somebody here ought to know off top of their head.  Will feisty run on an old 350 mhz slot loader iMac? (384 megs RAM)
<WaltzingAlong> edenbeast: kmenu/system settings/window behavior/advanced/ active desktop borders
<edenbeast> that's a G4 right?
<Dr_willis_> Linusx,  ive had issues with those.. but it Should work.
<Linusx> no, its a G3
<Dr_willis_> Linusx,  not tried it in over a year however.
<Dr_willis_> Linusx,  you may want to use the xubuntu variant.
<Linusx> what issues Doc?
<edenbeast> WaltzingAlong: yes, that's kind of the thing: I don't have activeborder :-/
<Dr_willis_> Linusx,  console was shifted over about 4 characters.. never did find a fix for that.
<Dr_willis_> And for Kubuntu: KMenu > Settings > CompizConfig Settings Manager or KMenu > Settings > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<Dr_willis_> There we go.. BOTH entrys are in the wiki page now
<WaltzingAlong> edenbeast: but you can enable it there. i have it enabled only when i am moving the windows
<edenbeast> WaltzingAlong: or you mean that "only when moving setting" ? :-)
<flick> Dr_willis, Oakbox where is advanced desktop effect settings in the K-Menu?
<edenbeast> k great thx
<Dr_willis_> flick,  at the top of the settings menu
<Dr_willis_> flick,  if you just isntalled the packages - the menus may not be updated yet
<Dr_willis_> flick,  use alt-f2 and run ccsm :)
<WaltzingAlong> edenbeast: welcome
<flick> Dr_willis, i see, thanks i ran ccsm from Konsole :)
<Dr_willis_> and yes.. ccsm is one of the WORSE names i can think of for a new tool to use...
<edenbeast> it has one of the worst UIs ever too
<Dr_willis_> guess they dident want 'compiz-config' or compiz-setting-manager
<WaltzingAlong> flick: kbuildsycoca to build the menus now
<Dr_willis_> edenbeast,  yep.. its a complex interface..
<flick> one more thing, in ubuntu (gnome) the xchat window would hilight if someone msged me... but that's not happening in kubuntu - how can i turn it on?
<edenbeast> just plain ugly :P
<fignew_> Linusx: I run Debian with KDE on my 233mhz iMac
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: whats your channel again
<Dr_willis_> ive seen MUCH worse :)
<edenbeast> it's something you'd think RMS designed ;-)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: pm me it
<Dr_willis_> They could be using some sort of Tree view with +'s all over
<[ifr0g]> lol
<Linusx> BTW, Where can the system info be found?  (similar to Apple System Profiler)
<bascule> edenbeast: I think it's OK
<Dr_willis_> flick,  it does it here for me under kde/xchat
<WaltzingAlong> Linusx: i have kubuntu 7.04 on an amd k6-3 400mhz w/ about 192mb ram
<Oakbox> when using compiz can i still use things like kde appearance system settings or does it all have to be done through emerald or somthing similar?
<bascule> WaltzingAlong: are you serious?
<WaltzingAlong> bascule: sure
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  it depends.. :)
<fignew_> Linusx: depends on what type of system info you want
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  you are using Emerald themes - not kde themes for the window borders
<bascule> WaltzingAlong: 192mb, thats gotta be nasty
<WaltzingAlong> bascule: works rather well actually. of course i turned off the sound noticifications and gui effects
<Oakbox> Dr_willis_: yes im am
<BluesKaj> with fluxbox such a setup would prolly run even faster WaltzingAlong
<bascule> yeah, but this thing uses >200 on a clean boot with nothing going
<WaltzingAlong> bascule: though the computer i am on now has more than that. 16mb video card so it works fine enough
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: sure and it does
<Linusx> fignew: Looking for RAM, general MISC info like hard drive space use etc.
<flick> Dr_willis, are you using xchat or a special version for kde?
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  thats part of the 'rough spots' of the whole compiz+kde   integeration.
<Dr_willis_> flick,  nope Just apt-get install xchat
<BluesKaj> I ran dapper on 233 mhz MMX for a while , worked ok
<Dr_willis_> flick,  check your xchat settings perhaps.
<BluesKaj> 128 Ram
<Dr_willis_> I ran dapper on a Pent 1 100,  64mb laptop! :)
<bascule> yikes
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Dr_willis_> took like 3 hrs to install... 1x cdrom
<Oakbox> Dr_willis_: sorry im sure you get board of the constant questions :) hopefully one day i will be able to help answer some questions as well.  I find that some of the KDE stuff crashes if i use it...
<Linusx> BluesKaj:  I'd like to confirm somebody ran it on an old AIO iMac if possible before giving it a shot.  Thanks
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  compiz is very much a work in progess.. thats why kubuntu dident install it by default.
<Dr_willis_> Oakbox,  you gotta decide.. eye candy..or stability.. :)
<WaltzingAlong> with several computers on a lan behind a router/gateway i quickly realized the benefit of apt-cacher and the like
<Oakbox> Dr_willis_: totaly understand. :)
<Dr_willis_> WaltzingAlong,  thats still on my todo list! :)
<Max-P> Can someone help me with my VIDEO problem??? Need to reset video to defaults
<cobello5> can i copy a module from one computer to another, or does it need to be compiled in?
<flick> Dr_willis, i'm using xchat... and just checked the settings, it is alright as far as i can tell - has blink traybar icon on message
<bascule> same kernel same compiler you will be ok cobello5
<bascule> other wise rebuild time
<cobello5> bascule: if kernel version is different?
<bascule> rebuild
<WaltzingAlong> Dr_willis_: :D and i send apt-cacher through squid anyway! though i look forward to apt-torrent or whatever it will be called if such a thing materializes for 8.04
<cobello5> doh
<edenbeast> cobello if it's a minor version then it should probably work
<bascule> edenbeast: it can be forced but it will compplain
<cobello5> i have kubuntu here and sees my zydas chipset usb wireless adapter, ubuntu in other room doesnt run the same adapter
<fignew_> Linusx: theres various utilities that you can run from the command line... "free" for memory usage "df -h" for HD usage... etc... there's also graphical apps.
<cobello5> i installed an older kernel on my kubuntu tho
<seriekrock> is it possible to find drivers for a lexmark x8350?
<cobello5> how do i add the module to the other computer if it doesnt have internet?
<Dr_willis_> seriekrock,  check the cups.org site to see how supported that printer is.
<cobello5> the modules are kernel specific I guess?
<Linusx> fignew:  Not familiar with command line yet.  (Still a noob) Would be great to either get used to commandline or find a gui app.
<tekstacy> adept only opens in read-only mode, says another process is using the database. But I can't find that process. Any ideas?
<Dr_willis_> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<tekstacy> Dr_willis_, Thanks!
<WaltzingAlong> cobello5: usb stick? network? cdrw? floppy? hd transfer?
<SeanTater> I have one package I don't want upgraded (ffmpeg), will that affect whether or not adept will upgrade my distro?
<cobello5> WaltzingAlong: lol - I get that bit but what do I take over there, a deb file from somewhere?
<cobello5> does it have to be for the exact kernel version
<WaltzingAlong> cobello5: what would you be installing? nvidia or such?
<cobello5> no, the module for the zydas wireless device I use here
<edenbeast> SeanTater: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html (section 3.10)
<cobello5> do I just look for a tarball of the device module?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i install kxdocker
<Dr_willis_> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> Package kxdocker does not exist in gutsy
<cobello5> actually that wouldnt work
<tomer_p> anyone recommend a good
<cobello5> it would have to be a deb
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  use the soruce if its not in the repos. or see if their homepage has a deb for gutsy
<tomer_p> wysywig html editor for kubinutu
<cobello5> since the comp doesnt have devs files
<Dr_willis_> !find docker
<ubotu> Found: docker, kdocker
<flick> hi, when i restarted the comp, i see a black window called 'Adept Notifier' what is that?
<bascule> tomer_p: quanta -> kdewebdev
<Max-P> Howcan I reset the video settings to defaults
<Dr_willis_> Max-P,  you mean your X display settings?
<Max-P> Maybe
<Dr_willis_> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Max-P> I will try
<edenbeast> am I the only one that needs to restart kd when adding a panel or adding buttons to a panel and such?
<tomer_p> ok i installed kdewebdev
<tomer_p> how to run it?
<tomer_p> kdewebdev on command line doesnt work
<SeanTater> edenbeast: Thank you, and I might use that, but that's not precisely the issue. Adept is not giving me any dialog telling me I can upgrade after I press "Fetch Updates".
<edenbeast> SeanTater: oh :-/  try the cli? "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Chousuke> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<flick> is there a task manager?
<joejoe1234> Installed kubuntu (gutsy) but the default file manager changed to dolphin. I like very much kfmclient (konqueror) but cannot figure out where to change the default back to kfmclient. Some hints?
<WaltzingAlong> ctrl+esc flick or ksysguard
<WaltzingAlong> joejoe1234: sure thing!
<bobesponja> hi
<flick> WaltzingAlong, thanks!
<WaltzingAlong> joejoe1234: same here but for konqueror in place of dolphin http://sathyasays.com/?p=23
<SeanTater> edenbeast: Okay --  I don't I just figured adept would change the repos and stuff for me, especially seeing that I did not find any upgrade notes anywhere else. So I just need to change every instance of "feisty" to "gutsy" right?
<bobesponja> I'm trying to use my SIP phone but I get a message saying that port 5060 is already in use, is there a way to free that port or to know what application is using it?
<edenbeast> SeanTater: yes that would work :-)
<SeanTater> edenbeast: thanks
<tomer_p> bascule: apt-get install kdewebdev gave me nothing i can run
<tomer_p> only some gz files that do not open
<WaltzingAlong> bobesponja: yes but i cannot recall it just now. man netstat may tell you
<tomer_p> can the Konversation window be made to beep when a message inteded to you comes in?
<joejoe1234> WaltzingAlong: Ok. Tks. One last question... there is some way for dolphin to work with tabs (each one at a different folder)?
<bascule> tomer_p: just quanta
<NickPresta> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<dvayanu> how can i find out why ssh (client) hangs
<WaltzingAlong> joejoe1234: as far as i know no
<tomer_p> ok found the beep thing never mind
<joejoe1234> WaltzingAlong: tks very much!
<tomer_p> tomer_p: test
<edenbeast> dvayanu: add -vvv  :-)
<bobesponja> WaltzingAlong: netstat -anp |grep 5060
<tomer_p> tomer_p: test
<flick> even though i see 4 desktops, i can only switch to 2 of them, and all 4 show the tooltip 'Desktop 1'
<dvayanu> debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received
<dvayanu> is last
<edenbeast> flick are you running compiz?
<flick> edenbeast, yeah
<edenbeast> flick compiz doesn't use more than 1 desktop but it uses virtual workspaces, adjust vertical workspaces or something :-)
<flick> also compiz switcher shows a lot many blank window icons
<edenbeast> flick vertical or horizontal but I thought it was vertical (look for it in the ccsm application)
<flick> ok
<edenbeast> flick and set your desktops bck to 1
<robert__> hello?
<dvayanu> edenbeast: interesting, if i login from another computer to mine, from this shell i can ssh whereever i want to
<bascule> is there away of *permanently* disabling that awful bell sound in konsole ...
<tekteen> yes
<johey> edenbeast: Now I think I have managed to set the key. However, when running iwconfig, I get "Access Point: Invalid". Do you know how to solve this?
<edenbeast> settings/configure notifications
<tekteen> settings > bell > none
<bascule> ah there
<tekteen> settings > save as default
<bascule> tekteen: no, open a new tab, right back annoying the life out of me ...
<tekteen> save as default
<bascule> tekteen: had to restart it
<tekteen> ok
<bascule> that was why
<bascule> :))
<bascule> better now
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> cool
<robert__> I have a keyboard mapping question too.
<edenbeast> johey if you copied my lines ad verbatim then you will see the ap line at the bottom, that specifies an accesspoint, obviously you don't have my accesspoint here :-) so omit that line
<johey> edenbeast: A-ha! AP is access point. Smart. :=)
<edenbeast> johey: wireless_ap 00:0F:3D:86:E2:4C  <-- make sure it's not there or that your own ap's mac is filled in
<edenbeast> johey so just erase that line or comment it out by preceding it with a #
<UnluckyMike> does kubuntu treat /etc/network/interfaces the same as ubuntu does?
<johey> edenbeast: Actually, I did not put in that line, so it was omited. However, I do have the mac address of my access point. When putting it in, it still says invalid.
<edenbeast> johey: then I don't immediately know either, sorry :-/
<johey> edenbeast: Okay. Might be a driver problem then. :/ Thanks alot for your support, anyway!
<edenbeast> johey is the essid set correctly?
<flick> titlebars for all the windows have disappeared
<flick> probably as a result of my initiating scale (compiz, default shortcut is Ctrl+Alt+Up i think)
<flick> how do i disable compiz?
<johey> edenbeast: Yes, it looks like that.
<seriekrock> flick, you have to install emerald
<flick> i have emerald already installed
<dvayanu> edenbeast: manually removing the ssh-seahorse directory from tmp solved the issue
<dvayanu> ssh-ZYCNm11189/
<seriekrock> flick:  what do you have installed?
<edenbeast> flick kwin --replace && killall kicker && pause 5 & kicker &   should do the trick I believe
<wikipedia> hi
<Agent_bob> hmmm mouse problem.  no worky with 2.4 kernel.   should work though, it's standard ps/2 two button.
<tomer_p> yo the upgrade wizard isnt coming up on adept
<wikipedia> ppl
<flick> i followed the link for installing compiz on kubuntu in the ubuntu site, i have all the packages that it asked me to install
<seriekrock> yo
<wikipedia> hehehe
<wikipedia> i use ubuntu
<tomer_p> never mind found it
<Agent_bob> wikipedia you use ubuntu ?
<flick> edenbeast, thanks...
<edenbeast> flick if you can't summon up a consle, drop to a tty and precede it with DISPLAY=":0.0"
<flick> edenbeast, i did it on Alt+F2
<tomer_p> ok its updating to 7.10
<johey> edenbeast: Finally! :D Strange thing this one. iwlist scan helped me to find out that the mac address I got from my ISP is wrong. With the mac address output of iwlist, it works! :D
<edenbeast> flick ok great, does it work? :-)
<tomer_p> thisd better work smoothly or im switching back to windoz xp
<edenbeast> johey great :D
<flick> yeah works great! now the xchat blinks the taskbar too
<Agent_bob> tomer_p sorry to hear that.
<edenbeast> johey mac addresses can be changed
<flick> pity though, i wanted to use compiz... guess i have to do without the eye-candy
<tomer_p> just kidding
<tomer_p> so will 7.10 give me a 3d desktop
<tomer_p> with those nice kubes?
<johey> edenbeast: That might be what has happened.
<wikipedia> i've realized that actually i'm good with people
<wikipedia> people are attracted to me
<wikipedia> i've realized that i'm actually good with people.
<wikipedia> that's good
<edenbeast> ^^ ice-cream cone maybe? ;-)
<Agent_bob> :)
<flick> the problems i am facing with compiz could be because i used gnome before switching to kde
<seriekrock> wikipedia: uuh?
<wikipedia> ?
<edenbeast> flick did you get compiz-kde?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how come my computer is running so slow
<flick> edenbeast, yeah
<tomer_p> ok all im starting the upgrade to 7.10 so i have to go now. i know you will miss me but i hope ill be back soon after the upgrade is done
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> linux is supposed to be fast right?
<edenbeast> flick do sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz* and then apt-get install it again maybe?
<wikipedia> people should be saved from the misery of the burden of life created by few in power
<wikipedia> us, common people, are changed through time from good to bad, because of pressures of life
<wikipedia> we are forced to use fake common sense and follow fake customs
<seriekrock> AT0M1CB0MB3R: bad computer? :-P
<edenbeast> AT0M1CB0MB3R: it sure is, it's a version 2.6 already, while windows has only just gained XP by discovering new vistas ;-)
<Agent_bob> we are off topic too
<flick> edenbeast, will try that
<edenbeast> I wonder if that wikipedia responds to !commands
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> seriekrock: not bad computer
<wikipedia> often i sense people are decent, yet they are prohibited from being good
<Agent_bob> lol edenbeast
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> edenbeast: i meant my computer is running slow and i have no idea why
<seriekrock> AT0M1CB0MB3R: reinstall?
<edenbeast> AT0M1CB0MB3R: it could be that that throttle program is on, the one that throttles back your computer to make your fan go more silent
<wikipedia> prohibited by those few in power
<edenbeast> forgot the name :-/
<edenbeast> ah
<edenbeast> powernowd
<Agent_bob> wikipedia enough.   they wont let me preach in here so you don't get too either.
<edenbeast> AT0M1CB0MB3R: do sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop and see if that helps :-)
<wikipedia> because from them emanates rules of life that really should not be followed
<flick> removed and purged compiz, compiz-kde, then added compiz-kde back, finally ran compiz --replace
<flick> no problems so far!
<edenbeast> flick don't forget emerald
<wikipedia> innoncence of babes are lost forever and real common sense is lost.
<flick> edenbeast, didn't purge it
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> edenbeast: what is powernowd
<Agent_bob> !offtopic > wikipedia
<Agent_bob> !offtopic > wikipedia
<Agent_bob> !offtopic > wikipedia
<Agent_bob> !offtopic > wikipedia
<wikipedia> i will help others in need and break the chain of command.
<edenbeast> AT0M1CB0MB3R: it's something that throttles back your CPU so it produces less heat == less fan action needed, thus less sound, ubuntu has it on by default I believe
<wikipedia> i will bring back decency back into the world. amen.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !offtopic | wikipedia
<ubotu> wikipedia: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: Don't spam him
<edenbeast> I'm pretty sure wikipedia is a bot
<DaSkreech> edenbeast: Sadly no
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> edenbeast: so why disable it it sounds good
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech don't spam him ?  heh.
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: try !ops
<wikipedia> because from them emanates rules of life that really should not be followed
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech you try it.
<DaSkreech> !ops
<edenbeast> oh so he'll actually notice when you do a /msg spam bomb? :P
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<wikipedia> edenbeast, i am human while you are not.
<edenbeast> it is true, I cometh from the 6th circle. :P
<stdin> DaSkreech: what's going on?
<DaSkreech> A misunderstanding
<CPrgmSwR2> Is there a way to get rid of the pckage manager constantly asking me to upgrade to gutsy?
<DaSkreech> wikipedia was spamming gospel into the channel
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: Not currentyl
<stdin> mmk
<johey_> In Gutsy, kopete chrashes when I'm connecting to MSN. Is that a known one, or is it just me?
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: is this a bug?
<DaSkreech> stdin: I was showing someone how to call for ops and ljl thought I was tricking them and removed me
<edenbeast> 1 app I like a lot better than the kde version is the terminal services client that the regular ubuntu has, it's way better in terms of options
<DaSkreech>  the offender has been warned and removed so it's good now
<edenbeast> unless I missed it I don't think the kde version allows you to latch on to the console for instance :-/
<stdin> DaSkreech: the person you were showing already knows about it (he's intelikeys alter-ego)
<flick> edenbeast, thanks
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> edenbeast: thanks my computer is running way better
<NickPresta> !find pidgin > NickPresta
<wikipedia> i want to help my family
<DaSkreech> stdin: Well he was spamming
<stdin> johey_: 32 or 64bit ?
<LjL> DaSkreech: sorry, i've been too impulsive. !ops abuse gets on my nerves - i apologize
<johey_> stdin: 64.
<edenbeast> AT0M1CB0MB3R: well it basically cuts your processing power in half :-)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> edenbeast: i dont care about that
<DaSkreech> LjL: I understand I can imagine being on the other end
<stdin_> i want to help my family
<stdin> DaSkreech: I suspect it was probably a bug in his client (has happened before)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> stdin_: who cares?
<stdin> johey_: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb < install that to fix
<flick> konqueror or firefox?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> LjL: all he has to do is reset his modem
<LjL> AT0M1CB0MB3R: any better suggestion?
<DaSkreech> stdin: That prays for our salvation? :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> LjL: as long as hes gone :]
<stdin> AT0M1CB0MB3R: to answer your question, me, so there
<edenbeast> somebody really needs to invent punchOverIP
<stdin> AT0M1CB0MB3R: forgot the ':p' at the end
<edenbeast> it would make a game like counterstrike more interesting too ;-)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> LjL i wish you could ban his mac address or hardware
<LjL> AT0M1CB0MB3R: unfortunately that's not possible
<NickPresta> this reminds me of the bash.org quote about stabbing people through IRC. lol
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> yeah
<johey_> stdin: Very nice. It works. Thanks! :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> what about his eprom LjL
<LjL> :)
<NickPresta> Is there any application which will remove menu entries for applications which are no longer installed?
<mike-kubuntu> hey, all my sdl games the keyboard and mouse import is messed up
<mike-kubuntu> the mouse is stuck as moving down, the keboard is stuck on pressing right
<Oakbox> im having a bit of trouble getting amarok to use my Audigy sound card as a default, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<DaSkreech> Oakbox: Do you need the onboard sound?
<Oakbox> DaSkreech: not realy no
<gameforge> I did the impossible: I got compiz and emerald to work on Kubuntu Gutsy with an ATI radeon.
<gameforge> Finally...
<DaSkreech> Oakbox: disable it in BIOS
<NickPresta> gameforge: congrats :)
<Oakbox> DaSkreech: ;) that would work thanks :) hehe
<gameforge> thx :)
<mike-kubuntu> Oakbox: lots of times you need to disable the onboard for windows as well
<[Relic]> any idea why firestarter just crashes?   I look and it is gone again  :(
<xipietotec> anyone notice that the kde4 packages in us.archive are broken?
<NickPresta> xipietotec: nope. What's broken about them?
<[Relic]> more important question, why isn't firefox seeing java is installed
<xipietotec> NickPresta, kde4addons contains a file which is also in kde4base, and kde4addons depends on kde4base, so they error out and wont install
<flick> is xchat the preferred irc client for KDE, or is there a kchat?
<NickPresta> flick: Konversation, I believe
<NickPresta> and [Relic] have you restarted Firefox since you installed Java?
<edenbeast> yes Koonversation, it's under the internet menu
<DaSkreech> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<stdin> flick: konversation is the default in kubuntu (pre-installed)
<[Relic]> NickPresta, yep I will try uninstalling and reinstalling to check it
<gameforge> So how do I solve the taskbar issue with compiz on KDE?  I.e. instead of all progs showing up on all desktops, only have the ones on the current desktop?
<NickPresta> gameforge: right click on your taskbar > configure > Taskbar: do you have "Show windows from all screens" ticked off?
<crazy_bus> in all the past releases of kubuntu when I opened something in firefox from akregator it would just open.  But not in gutsy I have to click twice on akregator after each page to put the focus back on it.  Why is this?
<gameforge> Hold on, I'll check
<gameforge> It's unchecked
<NickPresta> gameforge: try checking it.
<gameforge> OK, I tried checking it, hit apply and closed, spun the cube... still get all programs on all desktops
<NickPresta> gameforge: hmm. no idea then. Perhaps someone else will have an answer for you shortly
<stdin> gameforge: it's a compiz bug, well known and old
<edenbeast> well there's noly 1 'desktop' as far as compiz is concerned :-/
<gameforge> Yeah I remember having the issue with beryl ages ago - seems to me there was a KDE taskbar alternative somewhere, but I can't find it now
<Oakbox> Dr_willis_: hi, erm i just reboted and it loaded up compiz automaticaly :S
<NickPresta> gameforge: well, I've been using Beryl for a while now and it's never gave me any problems. CF on the other hand, didn't handle my twinview setup properly. I don't know what to say...
<BigDaddy> well, I have spent several hours in Gutsy. So far all the crash problems I had are gone.
<BigDaddy> Even got my /home moved to a seperate partition
<flick> kicker taskbar buttons no longer flash on highlight after i installed compiz
<NickPresta> flick: yeah, that happened to me too. I don't know of a fix.
<DaSkreech> BigDaddy: \o/
<sparr> the new kernel seems very gaming-friendly
<BluesKaj> BigDaddy, very cool :)
<[Relic]> this is weird, I installed the java runtime, but it keeps saying I need to install java, does that mean I just need to mozilla plugin?  or is there something else I am missing?
<BluesKaj> I never bothered with a seperate partition for /home ...I guess I should but i din't have much luck saving my settings the last time i tried it
<jpwhiting> hi all, anyone here got nvidia drivers to load after getting unknown symbol messages when trying?
<Oakbox> jpwhiting: sorry nv installed fine for me
<jpwhiting> Oakbox: nv works for me too, but I'd like to use nvidia, as it usually has better performance for me
<stdin> [Relic]: have you installed sun-java6-plugin ?
<NickPresta> jpwhiting: I use nvidia and it worked flawlessly after installing from restricted-manager
<jpwhiting> I get messages like unknown symbol fb_dcc_read, etc.
<jpwhiting> ok, I'll try from there
<werty> hi
<NickPresta> jpwhiting: uninstall any nvidia driver you have, then use the restricted-manager. give that a shot
<Oakbox> jpwhiting: oops i did mean nvidia didnt know there was an nv as well... (shows my age in linux i suppose)
<NickPresta> hi, werty
<jpwhiting> :)
<jpwhiting> k, cool, I'll try that next
<BluesKaj> installing java-common as well, solves quite a few probs
<werty> what is better and why guarddog or firestarter?
<Oakbox> does anyone have the little update icon floating in a window that you cant close and not in the taskbar?
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox: in XGL/compiz? yeah
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: im using compiz yeah
<DaSkreech> werty:
<nosrednaekim> Oakbox: yeah... it sometimes happens... i'm not quite sure why
<DaSkreech> the one you like better
<werty> i mean firestarter controls the protocols and the other one the ports....
<werty> i think...
<Oakbox> nosrednaekim: ok, :) as long as its not me...  while i have your attention though :P i was told when installing compiz and running compiz --replace it would only run compiz untill i reboot...  well i did that and compiz is still running :S
<NickPresta> Oakbox: it's probably because you have logged in and your session was restored...
<DaSkreech> Oakbox: KDE?
<nosrednaekim> NickPresta: +1
<Oakbox> DaSkreech: yep
<DaSkreech> Oakbox: It remembers what programs you had running and restores them when you login
<DaSkreech> Much easier than Gnome
<Oakbox> NickPresta: ok how do i do it without it reloading it :)
<[Relic]> yay!  firestarter gave me an error, not sure what it means yet, but at least I have something to work with
<DaSkreech> Oakbox: If you want it to stop just load back up kwin and then logout
<NickPresta> Oakbox: at the login screen, click on the menu icon and select "KDE" instead of "Default (previous)"
<Oakbox> DaSkreech: i did look at gnome but i have only just learnt what all the apps are in KDE :) hehe
<werty> how does firestarter determines which ports to allow?
<DaSkreech> Well if you were worried that compiz had become selfaware and was watching you to plt your wobble of death.. rest at ease
<DaSkreech>  KDE is just owrking to make your life easier
<DaSkreech> Working
<edenbeast> anyone else having a problem with videos when using xv as the output driver? after a few videos the image turns a greensih distortion and it won't go away regard less of the player used.
<Oakbox> Ta muchly. hehe
<[Relic]> ok to post an error line?
<nosrednaekim> edenbeast: are you running XGL?
<vbgunz> someone please help. I've spent the last couple hours rebooting trying to automount get my external devices to automount while at the same, only allowing me and root read/write access to them. every other account should be read only!
<edenbeast> no
<[ifr0g]> .
<BigDaddy> BluesKaj: so far, I have just had a minor hiccup. Like Konversation not notifying me when says my name
<vbgunz> hours on this with no results... I tried so many options in fstab it isn't funny. I cannot get what I need to work, can anyone help?
<bascule> vbgunz: set the entry to user in fstab instead of users
<flick> guess i will stop using compiz, NickPresta
<edenbeast> at least I don't think so, kubuntu still uses xorg right? :-/
<edenbeast> vbgunz did you try uid options?
<vbgunz> bascule: no joke, I tried so many different things. I set uid and gid to 1000 and that always results in permission denied
<nosrednaekim> edenbeast: unless you are running compiz with an ATI card.
<vbgunz> I set it to my name too and that doesn't work
<BluesKaj> BigDaddy, theres a setting in konversation that will flash red if your name is typed in the chat
<[ifr0g]> vbgunz, what fs is it ?
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: settings->notifications
<BluesKaj> not the setting but the konv tab
<bascule> vbgunz: if you want that level of control from hald/hot-plug mount, I have no idea, static discs I can do no problem
<edenbeast> vbgunz add
<edenbeast> "<append key="volume.mount.valid_options"
<edenbeast> type="strlist">uid=</append>"
<vbgunz> they're all vfat but in fstab I have them as auto because they're sticks, usb cards, etc. the fs I would predict could change
<edenbeast> to that file I talked you about earlier and then try with the uid options in /etc/fstab
<bascule> edenbeast: nice
<vbgunz> edenbeast: not sure what you mean, that doesn't go into fstab :/
<edenbeast> not that goes in /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi
<edenbeast> in the vfat section
<bascule> vbgunz: considered the mount dir as 755?
<vbgunz> you told me about a file before but I forgot. I found trying to mess with fstab easier but really it proved to be a pain in the ass... I always ended up with permission denied or I couldn't mount/unmount... very frustrating :(
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: what it do?
<edenbeast> but I must say if you make correct fstab setings, pmount should check there first
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: what does what do?
<bascule> vbgunz: how many other users are actually on this system?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: thats like saying whats up
<edenbeast> can't you just precreate mount directories with the correct permissions and have it mount there?
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: ah :) not much.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim:  lol
<BigDaddy> nos
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: not familour wiff black slang?
<[Relic]> stdin, Thanks, working now  :)
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: found it. Don't know why that setting didn't transfer over
<nosrednaekim> AT0M1CB0MB3R: nope. sorry, i'm not gangsta
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: not familiar wiff black slang?
<stdin> [Relic]: no problem :)
<edenbeast> if all else fails you can add "<append key="volume.mount.valid_options" type="strlist">ro</append>"  that mounts it read only by default
<BigDaddy> BluesKaj: I got it.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> nosrednaekim: im Gster
<vbgunz> my account and my sons account. I would like read/write access to everything but restrict him to write access to his home dir. I do not want him, writing, deleting, modifying files on external devices in any way :/
<BigDaddy> Also wanted to let you guys know that the /home moving was a lot easier than I had feared
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, hi
<BluesKaj> cool BigDaddy :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: i thought you went to sleep
<vbgunz> edenbeast: is there no way to handle the external device permissions from fstab alone?
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: thats good! I think they should make it that way by default
<[ifr0g]> AT0M1CB0MB3R, Could not get any..:(
<[Relic]> now if I can figure out why firestarter is crashing I will be happy  :)
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: you are right. That should be linux 101
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ifr0g]: dang
<BigDaddy> the only hard part is dropping into a CLI after installation and changing the mount point.
<BigDaddy> As long as you print out the instructions though, piece of cake
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: its far easier when you do it upon install
<BigDaddy> I never had the option during install. Maybe if I used the alternative installation disc?
<vbgunz> edenbeast: I am really concerned with messing with that file. I trust you but I don't trust myself. I cannot believe this is harder than I could have imagined it :(
<Kr4t05> I have a rather complicated problem... Bare with me as I tell my sad tail:
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: no... you did, you just have to do manual partitioning
<nosrednaekim> Kr4t05: its "tale" but go ahead ;)
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: ah... that explains it. I had that HD disconected during install
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: that HD also has my emergency XP installation on it. If it is hooked up during install, Kubuntu makes a bootloader
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: ah...
<nosrednaekim> I think you can tell it whcih HD to install grub on now..
<edenbeast> vbgunz I think I found what you need :-) you'll need to read a bit but in the middle they already talk about group= optionshttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=168221
<Kr4t05> It started when I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy last night. Initially the upgrade went fine. Then, for reason even I'm not entirely sure of, I deleted ~/.kde. I expected that KDE would fall back to the default settings and rebuild things, but something went wrong. Now, I can't log back into my default user account, as it hangs at "Initializing system services". I'm currently using a secondary user account. Any help?
<Kr4t05> I've already performed a fresh install via the Gutsy CD.
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: I think once I get my Zen player working 100%, my cell phone working 100%, then I will dump the windows partition completely
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> BigDaddy: what do you do with your cell
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> BigDaddy: i mod phones i use linux on my phone and ipod
<Kr4t05> Does anyone have any leads on this issue?
<seriekrock> hey you can use both ipods and cellphones in linux
<Kr4t05> I've already tried copying the .kde file from this user account to my old user account.
<Dr_willis_> Kr4t05,  thats odd..
<killer_> I have a few pdf files that I would like to put all into one pdf.. any hints?
<nosrednaekim> Kr4t05: weird.
<Kr4t05> Well, sure... That's why it has me rather irritated at the moment. :/
<Gun_Smoke> You know for all the install problems I've been reading about I haven't ran into a single issuse yet.. /me knocks on wood
<nosrednaekim> Gun_Smoke: lucky ;)
<BigDaddy> AT0M1CB0MB3R: just moving themes, sound files and so on
<Dr_willis_> make a new usser. copy all ya data files over to his dir if his kde works. :) then chown the data files.
<killer_> is there a tool.. something like "mergepdf"
<[ka]killer> i have a question
<Kr4t05> Dr_willis_: Yeah, I guess that would work.
<nosrednaekim> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<BigDaddy> it's a Sony Ericsson 300i
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> BigDaddy: what phone do you have? v3 razr
<BigDaddy> or maybe W300i
<[ka]killer> if i remove, and reinstall all teh files that have to do with xine, should that fix the problems im having with it? do you think the problem is with the packages themselves and not just my install
<Dr_willis_> Kr4t05,  thebn delete the old user. :) and remake him. But i wonder if its not some permission issue going on.
<Dr_willis_> Kr4t05,  may want to kill X. and start up kde/X with 'startx' to see if any error messages show up as a hint.
<atlfalcons866> is kde4 going to be in the resportorys?
<bascule> Kr4t05: rm -f ~/.DCOP*
<atlfalcons866> when its released
<bwayne> killer_: try cat'ing the files into one outfile.
<nosrednaekim> atlfalcons866: its already in them
<[ka]killer> bwayne: how so?
<atlfalcons866> thats beta
<Dr_willis_> atlfalcons866,  so ? :)
<bwayne> killer_: cat file1 file2 file3 > outfile
<Kr4t05> bascule: I'll try that.
<Kr4t05> Here's hoping, guys.
<atlfalcons866> will 512mb ram run kde4
<[ka]killer> um... how would that help?
<edenbeast> 640K should be enough for everybody ;-)
<BigDaddy> Anyone here have a Creative Zen Vision player?
<Dr_willis_> edenbeast,  its 10x more then my C64 needed
<Xera> Anyone got a SpeedTouch 330 working in 7.10?
<atlfalcons866> 2GB is the minium in vista in my experience
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: no...but they are quite well supported
<edenbeast> hell yeah, now that was a machine :D
<killer_> bwayne: hmm.. worth a try.. don't think that will comform to PDF specifications tho
<Xera> I get an error about /proc/bus/usb/devices not existing
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: amarok should handle it fine
<bwayne> killer_: can't hurt.  you may be right though.  I've cat'ed iso's together before in that fashion.  might work.
<BigDaddy> nosrednaekim: the old Nomad are well supported. But my Vision W shows up as a camera
<nosrednaekim> BigDaddy: lol, MTP should support it just fine.. did you try amarok with it yet?
<BigDaddy> the protocol they use is a photo transfer protocol hacked for music.
<Dr_willis_> heh..
<MoLerner> My videocard is displaying weird flickering artifacts after coming out of suspend in Vista. would moving to Grub + dualboot have caused this?
<BigDaddy> I tried it on 7.04, not on 7.10
<Dr_willis_> MoLerner,  i highly doubt it.
<dick-richardson> I swapped sound cards and the new one is working great...is there something I should run to remove references to the old one? depmod or something similar?
<nosrednaekim> MoLerner: dun't think so
<MoLerner> thanks so much
<Kr4t05> bascule: No dice, I guess I'll have to go the deletion-recreation route.
<Dr_willis_> MoLerner,  if you cold boot from power off to windows..  and it does work.. THEN reboot to linux/reboot back to windows and it has issues.. THEN you may have a point.
<bascule> Kr4t05: well see what's in tmp to
<Kr4t05> But, that means passing about 50GB of music/movies and anime. :P
<Dr_willis_> MoLerner,  but i doubt if linux has anything to do with it.
 * [ka]killer removes xine 
<killer_> bwayne: nope.. get huge file that displays only one page
<Gun_Smoke> And anyhow.. I dropped by to ask if there are any good reads out there for coming from gnome to KDE.. As of the fresh install of 7.10 I've opted to run full KDE..
<Dr_willis_> Gun_Smoke,   start exploring kde.. :) its rather straightforwared.
<nosrednaekim> Gun_Smoke: I don't know of any... just ask in here any Questions you have :)
<Kr4t05> bascule: kde-andrew (the primary account)
<[ka]killer> f***IK THAT WAS NOT SMART
<Gun_Smoke> Dr_willis_: nosrednaekim Thanks.. I'm poking around now..
<Kr4t05> bascule: Should I nuke it?
<bascule> Kr4t05: well from where you are now try removing /tmp/ksocket-OLD_USER stuff and redo th .DCOP also do ~/.ICEauthority and ~/.Xauthority
<[ka]killer> crap T_T
<[ka]killer> john@kotoko:~$ sudo apt-get remove amarok-xine libxine-dev libxine-xvdr libxine1 libxine1-console libxine1-ffmpeg libxine1-gnome libxine1-plugins libxineliboutput-fbfe libxinerama-dev libxinerama1 vdr-plugin-xineliboutput x11proto-xinerama-dev xine-ui
<[ka]killer> was not a smart thing to do
<Dr_willis_> hmm.. just had several updates.. Looks like the patches have begun! :)
<nosrednaekim> [ka]killer: just reinstall the,
<[ka]killer> HELLLLLP!!!!! ]
<nosrednaekim> *them
<[ka]killer> im trying
 * Dr_willis_ wonders what uninstalling xine had to do with anything...
<Kr4t05> bascule: Done, done and done.
<Kr4t05> Log out and in?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ka]killer: use vlc player?
<bascule> k, good luck
<Kr4t05> Thanks.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ka]killer: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Dr_willis_> i do like vlc. :)
<julius> Anyone having bugs with the login manager for 7.10?
<Dr_willis_> julius,  not that i am aware of.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: are you the real Dr_willis?
<edenbeast> I think smplayer is great
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  Yes.. both of me are me..
<killer_> hey bwayne ,  pdftk
<Dr_willis_> One is the pc in the basement.
<edenbeast> best version of mplayer I've seen so far
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: get on the other guy then
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: i like him better
<bwayne> killer_: or pdfjam.
<[ka]killer> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<[ka]killer> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Dr_willis_> when i am in the basemet i am that one. :)
<bascule> ooooops
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ka]killer: you have adept open
<bascule> :))
<[ka]killer> no
<Dr_willis_> im in the kitchen at the moment.
<[ka]killer> no i dont
<[ka]killer> it started to remove adept and i closed the terminal
<julius> Dr_willis: Well after a failed login  the input areas appeared to be greyed out but they were still active. Restarting X fixed it
<Linux_Galore> I couldnt find any Kubuntu Gutsy CD artwork so I have posted some on www.kde-look.org  just now
<[ka]killer> im screwed T_T
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ka]killer: [ka]killerlog out and log in? then try the code
<nosrednaekim> Linux_Galore: there is a kubuntu-art site aswell
<Kr4t05> bascule: Still not working. :/
<jpwhiting> no luck..., actually for some reason when I try to load nvidia or nvidia_new it says it can't find the device for some reason
<Linux_Galore> nosrednaekim: its just a quick hack of a LTS image
<bascule> Kr4t05: arrrrgh, I am sure I resoved this for myself, long tome agi on mandrake 9.1 - 9.2 upgrade and it was cause of those sockets
<bwayne> killer_: this looks promising.  http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdfsam/
<jpwhiting> wonder if I need some module for my motherboard so the kernel can find it or something
<jpwhiting> but the nv driver works... :(
<Gun_Smoke> what do we have in the form of gDesklets?
<Linux_Galore> nosrednaekim: kubuntu-art has no Gutsy images either, are you saying post the image there too
<[ka]killer> didnt help
<[ka]killer> CRAP
<Dr_willis_> !info gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets: Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.35.3-4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 466 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<nosrednaekim> Linux_Galore: yeah
<[ka]killer> T_T
<Dr_willis_> gdesklets are for Gnome I do belive
<Dr_willis_> Not sure how well they work for KDe.
<nosrednaekim> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<Linux_Galore> !artwork
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bascule> Gun_Smoke: superkaramba
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ka]killer: why did you close the terminal when uninstalling adept
<jpwhiting> Dr_willis_: they work ok in kde last time I used them
<bascule> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 533 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Kr4t05> bascule: I have the following rm line going on: "sudo rm -rf /tmp/*-andrew/ /home/andrew/.kde* /home/andrew/.DCOP* /home/andrew/.ICEauthority /home/andrew/.Xauthority"
<Dr_willis_> jpwhiting,  ive yet to really see any of them worth using. :)
<Kr4t05> Would that work?
<Gun_Smoke> bascule: ty
<Dr_willis_> jpwhiting,  i am using Conky however. ;)
<Dr_willis_> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.7-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 140 kB, installed size 472 kB
<bascule> Kr4t05: that really should do it ... :)
<bascule> if not i dunno
<jpwhiting> anyone here know what sort of modules I'd need for the kernel to be able to find pci-e nvidia card?
<Kr4t05> Basically kill anything KDE-related that might lock me out. :P
<jpwhiting> when I load nvidia it says device not found, etc.
<bascule> Kr4t05: yes al sorts of interlocked kde stuff that lost bits from.kde
<[ka]killer> ok i had to kill dpkg
<Dr_willis_> jpwhiting,  i dident need to mess with that at all.. Odd.. where/why are you manually loading the nvidia module?
<jpwhiting> does pci-e use the agp bus?
<jpwhiting> Dr_willis_: from the console when X doesn't start when set to use nvidia
<jpwhiting> works fine with nv though :(
<jpwhiting> I think it might have something to do with my weird asus motherboard or something
<Dr_willis_> jpwhiting,  you sure you got the nvidia packages installed properly?
<jpwhiting> Dr_willis_: yep
<Dr_willis_> only module i see related to it is ------->  agpgart                35016  1 nvidia
<Dr_willis_> thats from the lsmod command
<jpwhiting> ah, lemme see if I have agpgart, one moment
<Dr_willis_> i2c_core               26112  2 nvidia,i2c_nforce2
<jpwhiting> is your nvidia card agp? or pci-e?
<jpwhiting> yep, I have agpgart loaded
<Dr_willis_> PCIE 8800GTSXXX card here.
<jpwhiting> and ali_agp and ati_agp
<Dr_willis_> what is your exact card?
<jpwhiting> pcie 7300 GS
<attunix> How do I get GTK installed? I keep getting an "error: gtk/gtk.h: no such file or directory".
<jpwhiting> from lspci:
<jpwhiting> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7300 GS] (rev a1)
<Dr_willis_> it might be a bug with that card and the nvidia drivers.
<besonen_mobile_> where's the 7.10 changelog?
<Dr_willis_> attunix,  what is giving you that error? Trying to compile somthing?
<Kr4t05> bascule: Here's a pastebin of /home/andrew
<julius> How do i stop kate from by default opening all the stuff i try to download]
<Kr4t05> bascule: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41469/
<attunix> Dr_willis_: yes
<[ka]killer> wtf my mouse randomly jumps to the top right corner of my screen
<Dr_willis_> attunix,  thenyou need to install the various gtk developer packages.
<Dr_willis_> attunix,  no idea which one however. :)
<attunix> ok.
<Oakbox> Night all
<DaSkreech> BigDaddy: May want to turn on THE OSD as well
<BigDaddy> DaSkreech: how did you know I had that?
<jpwhiting> yes, maybe
<bascule> .ICEauthority  .Xauthority are files and still there, re-created at last login attempt?
<surgy> how long does it take for my sound card to completely initialize after a log in to xwindows? i mean from time the mixer and drivers load until a game can use it?
<Linux_Galore> nosrednaekim: http://kubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+7.10+Gutsy+CD+DVD+Artwork+(Unofficial)?content=68219
<nosrednaekim> surgy: they should be loaded before x even starts
<Kr4t05> bascule: I guess.
<[ka]killer> bah
<surgy> nosrednaekim: ok thnx
<Kr4t05> I don't think sudo is working... Maybe permissions are messed up?
<bascule> nah
<bascule> sudo will clobber it
<[ka]killer> ...
<[ka]killer> ok something is really screwed up
<Kr4t05> bascule: Oh... This user isn't a sudoer. ><
<Kr4t05> BRB
<[ka]killer> i think i need to re-format again T_T
<[ka]killer> but first i need to burn a gusty disk...
<Dr_willis_> Spoken like a windows user! :)
<[ka]killer> and its not detecting my burner....
<[ka]killer> T_T
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ka]killer: why do you just try to fix it
<[ka]killer> im trying
<[ka]killer> but nothign is working....
<[ka]killer> screw it
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ka]killer: before reinstalling so you learn something
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> [ka]killer: ill try look on google
<[ka]killer> reinstalling festy
<[ka]killer> maybe then xine wont be f**ked up
<rance> Is there a way to have apt-get automatically install "suggested packages" when they are listed?
<killer_> bwayne: pdftk *.pdf cat output combined.pdf
<nosrednaekim> rance: use aptitude, which does that
<michael> Hola
<abe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<abe> compiz run on 7,.1?
<abe> 7.10
<Dr_willis_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<michael> Alguien me sabe decir que tiene de especial la version 7.10?
<[ka]killer> dam it all
<[ka]killer> its not detecting my cd drive so i cant boot from it
<abe> Dr_willis_: i tried to fallow that instruction on feisty in didn't work
<bwayne> killer_: sweet.  that'll come in handy.
<michael> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Dr_willis_> abe,  its not for feisty.
<[ka]killer> >_<
<[ka]killer> its not detecting my cd drive to boot from
<abe> ok i will try
<[ka]killer> its not detecting it to burn
<[ka]killer> WTF
<nosrednaekim> [ka]killer: reinstall xine?
<killer_> bwayne: yep.. I have a notebook and I scanned the pages to pdf, now I have a digital notebook :)
<[ka]killer> it didnt get a chance to remove xine... it started with adept and kde
<[ka]killer> + i already did that
<bwayne> killer_: what program you use to scan?
<[ka]killer> scan for what?
<killer_> bwayne: I did a project for a client and now that it's all done.. I want them to have a copy of my notes since they paid for all this
<bwayne> killer_: nice professional touch.
<killer_> bwayne: aahh.. I was time pressed .. I cheated.. my next door neighbor has a printing company, makes books,manuals and the like, ....
<[ka]killer> ...
<[ka]killer> professional nothign right now im just trying not to screw my box over
<[ka]killer> its the only 'working' comp in teh house right now
<killer_> bwayne: ... he has a really nice copy machine with scan to pdf.. each page took about 2 seconds to make pdf
<Dr_willis_> a huge pdf with lots of jpgs in it! :)
<[ka]killer> um...
<bwayne> killer_: i have a HP Officejet that works well with Kooka.  HP Utils are buggy though.  I was able to send a fax directly from my PC one time, but haven't gotten it to work again since.
<shadowhywind> Does anyone know if there is a fix for knetworkmanger to make it work again?
<killer_> bwayne: previously I use kooka
<killer_> yep
<[ka]killer> who the hell is talkign about printing
<Kr4t05> Hey, I got logged in!
<killer_> [ka]killer: I am
<[ka]killer> wtf does printing have to do with my cd drive not being detected
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: whats wrong with it?
<[ka]killer> ...
<Kr4t05> But, something weird just happened.
<bascule> Kr4t05: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Debian/2004-04/4107.html
<nosrednaekim> [ka]killer: there is another killer logged on..
<bwayne> some of us actually use a KDE environment in a professional setting.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<[ka]killer> i didnt notice that
<Kr4t05> Adept says there is a new distribution version available.
<[ka]killer> im not used to being in heavily populated rooms
<bwayne> printing becomes important.
<rance> sorry its late, I just saw the answer, thanks
<[ka]killer> yah... i have an hp photosmart 8100
<killer_> bwayne: I've been using KDE as my only workstation since 2001
<Dr_willis_> Kr4t05,  pay no attention to the bug behind the update... :)
<[ka]killer> plug it in and it works =P
<Kr4t05> "But you promised me a brain!"
<shadowhywind> nosrednaekim, it just allows me to manually configure my connectsions, it doesn't see my ethernet nor my wireless connection
<Dr_willis_> Kr4t05,  thats an OS of a Different color...
<BluesKaj> welcome to Kubuntu-opolis [ka]killer
<bwayne> killer_: wow.  i've been using GNU/Linux for around a year.  KDE won me over not too long ago.
 * Dr_willis_ releases the winged lawyers!
<[ka]killer> i want to kill this computer T_T
<abe> hey compiz is working
<Kr4t05> Should I follow the Yellow-Brick Distro?
<[ka]killer> cant wait till i get the money to ubild mine
<DaSkreech> Kr4t05: Wow you could make that rm much simpler :)
 * Kr4t05 breaks into song.
<abe> great
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: try this "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<Kr4t05> Dr_willis_: So, do I ignore the "new version" or proceed?
<nosrednaekim> ignore
<Dr_willis_> Kr4t05,  it wont do anytyhing if you procede
<Dr_willis_> Kr4t05,  i just tried it. :)
<nosrednaekim> ah... I thought it crashed..
<Dr_willis_> It tries to do stuff.. but then says  You are up to date.
<Kr4t05> As did I.
<Kr4t05> Nice.
<shadowhywind> nosrednaekim, did that, everything came up with ok. With no luck
<Kr4t05> Okay... Time to install all the stuff that I could really use.
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: no difference? huh
<Kr4t05> And some stuff that I don't need at all.
<shadowhywind> nosrednaekim nope, i restarted knetworkmanager and still nothing. This started happening after a bunch of kde updates couple weeks ago on fiesty
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: knetworkmangler is wonky sometimes... does you wireless work?
<shadowhywind> my wireless does work
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: do you need WPA?
<shadowhywind> sometimes yes
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: oh :(
<shadowhywind> the oddpart was when i was in the middle of my gusty update, and KDE crashed when i restarted knetworkmanager was working. But after i finished gusty updates, it went back to its not working state
<DaSkreech> rance: --with-recommends or -r
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: try purging knetoworkmanager and then reinstalling
<shadowhywind> k, trying that now
<rance> got it, thanks, it was in the man page
<DaSkreech> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DaSkreech> :)
<shadowhywind> if i purged knetworkmanager why can i still run it ?
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: you killed it and then it runns when you try to start it?
<killer_> bwayne: I had to leave windows.. I really enjoy rebooting four or 5 times a year
<shadowhywind> i purged it, restarted X and it loaded, so i closed it, and tried to open it from the kmenu and it was still there
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: wierd! try getting rid of networkmanager
<killer_> bwayne: also I have upto 12 virtual desktops to organize my workflow.. windows cannot compare with the level of productivity
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: ah...remove "network-manager-kde
<shadowhywind> doing that now
<killer_> I have projects that I leave open for weeks on virtual desktops
<killer_> if I have to reboot, I cry
<shadowhywind> ok so that looks like it removed it
<shadowhywind> and i am reinstalling it now
<Dr_willis_> windows - the anti-producitivity
<shadowhywind> and same thing, it still not working
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: did you do a complete removal?
<shadowhywind> i did a purge on both of them
<killer_> Dr_willis_: windows is for keeping a live person attached to the mouse. but computers are actually capable of doing work without a person having to babysit it
<Dr_willis_> killer_,  blasphmy! dont let the boss's know!
<Dr_willis_> :)
 * Dr_willis_ is exploring the possible REAL productivity boosters of compiz..
<Dr_willis_> Inverting colors on windows.. handy.. zoom.. also handy. :)
<Dr_willis_> Clone - NO idea what thats for. :)
<fluffman> bah
<killer_> Dr_willis_: I tell my boss several times aday why it is that I work so slow
<fluffman> I thought it was just for impressing vista users
<Kr4t05> I had to use Zoom when I broke my glasses.
<Kr4t05> I guess that's a testament to how bad my vision is.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis_: Stack Windows
<Dr_willis_> Hmm.. some how i cant move this window now
<killer_> Dr_willis_: it's like "hey.. do you want the work finished? or just want me to push a cursor around all day?"
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis_: No wait it's group windows
<Dr_willis_> well some how i broke compiz and cant click to focus windows now. :)
<nosrednaekim> Dr_willis_: why are you always breaking it?lol
<Dr_willis_> cant even click on tabs in xchat.
<Dr_willis_> its as if mouse clicks no longer affect anything
<Dr_willis_> Yeppers look like i may need to be restarting X to kick this in the head. :P
<Dr_willis_> BB in a few
<nosrednaekim> :)
<ashfaq> can I run windows xp through vmware in gutstsy kdm? how ? please help
<nosrednaekim> ashfaq: not via kdm, not
<shane_> anyone else having trouble getting emerald themes/beryl to work in gutsy?
<ashfaq> I mean in kubuntu gutsy
<shane_> ashfaq - I imagine you would just install VMware, set up a virtual machine and install XP on it via a CD or whatever
<ashfaq> I just checked the vm virtual machine in xp has installed ubuntu, similarily if kubuntu can do that I will get rid of xp
<tekstacy> ashfaq, try VirtualBox
<shane_> how do I get an emerald theme to actually go into effect
<shane_> I select them but I don't see any changes
<tekstacy> I have XP running now
<ashfaq> But I am not able to access other folders of host in xp
<shane_> ashfaq - I'm not sure if XP can read ext3 formatted partitions
<ashfaq> Thats right shane
<adz21c> it can read ext2 with a driver plugin
<DaSkreech> ashfaq: yes it can
<shane_> ok, nevermind then
<ashfaq> That is why I want to install it on kubuntu keep it as default os, as now I am having dual os
<Dr_willis_> ashfaq,  i use vmware-server to run Xp all the time. :)
<[ifr0g]> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Dr_willis_> shane_,  check that !compiz site i put in notes on how to do just that. :)
<[ifr0g]> ah, NoT :D
<ashfaq> vmware server is available in the kubuntu package?
<tekstacy> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_willis_> ashfaq,  it used to be.. not sure if its in the gutsy comercial repos yet.
<AndyMan1> I'd like to install Gutsy and have /home on a separate encrypted partition, is this possible?
<Dr_willis_> ashfaq,  its not too hard to install from the vmware packages from vmware
<Dr_willis_> AndyMan1,  i hear it is. :)
<AndyMan1> yay!
<ashfaq> Just help me out if it is or to get that in Kubuntu please
<AndyMan1> any idea where to start looking? i've checked the ubuntu wiki but either can't find anything or my google-fu isn't up to snuff
<Dr_willis_> ashfaq,  i found a link the other day that walked ya through it.. let me see...
<Dr_willis_> http://www.ubuntuhq.com/search/node/vmware
<Dr_willis_> thats a darn handy site :) lots of good info
<ashfaq> Dr_willis_: this link would help? let me check it!
<Dr_willis_> ashfaq,  its rather straight forward. The only issue is that you must use the vmware 'patch' thing to get the modules compiled properly
<Dr_willis_> You do have a vmware-server serial #? if not you can get one for free from the vmware site. by fillingout a form.
<shadowhywind> ok so i may have fixed knetworkmanager, but ran into another issue
<shadowhywind> Has anyone heard of a wireless card not working in windows or linux, But after reinstalling the drivers in windows, it works in windows AND linux?
<AndyMan1> that sounds weird enough to be true =P
<Dr_willis_> shadowhywind,  its possible the pnp features of windows sets up the irq/dma/stuff proplery for the card
<Dr_willis_> shadowhywind,  ive had some odd issues with sound cards in the past ages ago - similer ot that.
<Dr_willis_> The card would NOT work - if i booted to windows first. :)
<[ifr0g]> shadowhywind, maybe on lala land..
<Dr_willis_> wonder if the drivers flashed the bios onthe card or somthing.
<shadowhywind> this has been happening for the last month or so. But if i go into vista i wont have a wireless card. But after i install the drivers and switch back to linux i have them
<Linux_Galore> shadowhywind: yes, the new driver initiated a firmware patch
<shadowhywind> but then why wouldn't it stay?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> can somebody help me with compiz-fusion?
<Linux_Galore> shadowhywind: because its not rom based, it loads the patch when initated
<ksivaji> adept_updater consumes all my bandwidth i can use opera is there any way to run adept with low bandwidth
<ksivaji> cant* use opera
<tomer> hello
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Dr_willis_> i just decided to turn OFF compiz for now under kde. :)
<Dr_willis_> too many little issues
<Linux_Galore> there are some seriously goofy driver hacks out for hardware running in Windows
<fluffman> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<nickpresta> Is there any Beryl package for Gutsy?
<fluffman> Dr_willis_: I agree
<Dr_willis_> nickpresta,  i would say NO.. since compiz replaces it
<fluffman> I used compiz for about 10 minutes
<fluffman> I hate it compared to beryl
<fluffman> :(
<Dr_willis_> fluffman,  i like some of the fetures.. but not really that handy.
<Kr4t05> Dr_willis_: Little issues? Care to elaborate?
<nickpresta> Dr_willis_: I'm sorry but I feel that CF is a poor replacement. It's buggy and doesn't do what I want. Beryl, although replaced, still works the way I want
<Dr_willis_> Kr4t05,  not really. :) go try it and start noticing them.. Lets see.. input dialog box's not taking the focus.. lokups.. having to look in compiz settings manager for what used tobe a kde setting.. so forth
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: how do i completely uninstall/purge  xserver-xgl and compiz-kde
<Linux_Galore> nickpresta: beryl is deprecated, CF is the merging of compiz and beryl
<DaSkreech> Interesting
<Dr_willis_> nickpresta,   i feel the whole compiz/beryl stuff is getting pushed out the gate too fast to impress people.
<nickpresta> Linux_Galore: I am aware of that. It's still a poor replacement in my opinion
<moparisthebest> hi, I am upgrading this computer from feisty to gutsy, and ran into a little problem half way
<DaSkreech>  Microsoft is figuring out how to interface with your brain?
<moparisthebest> Setting up acpid (1.0.4-5ubuntu8) ...
<moparisthebest>  * Loading ACPI modules...                                     [ OK ]
<moparisthebest>  * Starting ACPI services...                                          invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed.
<Linux_Galore> nickpresta: its not a replacement, its the exact same code
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  thers no need to.  if you dont run the compiz --replace command kde wont be using it.
<moparisthebest> so since that won't set up, dpkg aborts
<fluffman> AT0M1CB0MB3R: sudo apt-get remove --purge compiz kde xserver-xgl
<Kr4t05> !paste | moparisthebest
<ubotu> moparisthebest: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<moparisthebest> any ideas on how to get it to set up correctly?
<Dr_willis_> I found that removing compiz broke my Gnome. :()
<moparisthebest> Kr4t05, normally you can paste <= 3 lines in IRC, is that not the case in here?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: i want to remove it so i can reinstall :]
<nickpresta> Linux_Galore:  CF is now "updated" and "fancier" code than Beryl, since Beryl is not being worked on anymore and their enhancements have been merged back
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  and what will reinstalling it acomplish? Not much. this is Linux - not windows.
<nickpresta> At any rate, is there a package for Beryl in Gutsy?
<AndyMan1> anyone know where to find how to install with an encrypted /home?
<Dr_willis_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Kr4t05> moparisthebest: Well, I'm not sure how that applies... I'm not a mod, but I did notice a large "chunk" of text scroll by.
<Dr_willis_> Guess thats a no to beryl
<michael> Kubuntu 7.10 is more good?
<Kr4t05> I suppose it's up to whoever is incharge.
<Dr_willis_> more gooder :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: the config file makes it hard to get compiz working :[
<nickpresta> gah. I dislike that decision...
<Linux_Galore> nickpresta: fancier lol, its just merged in code from Beryl, beryl itself had issues with compiz anyway CF just attempts to iron some of them out
<michael> and 7.04?
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  what config file?
<DaSkreech> moparisthebest: try apt-get install that by itself ?
<moparisthebest> it was only 3 lines, that is usually ok, but I'll check next time in case :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> isnt that why i purge it?
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: isnt that why i purge it?
<michael> 7.04 is good?
<fluffman> AT0M1CB0MB3R: also remove .compiz in ~/
<moparisthebest> DaSkreech, same thing
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  purging a package will not remove users settings/config files.. what config file are you refering to?
<DaSkreech> AndyMan1: not install then encrypt home?
<moparisthebest> every apt-get run it tries to install 3 packages, and all fail because they depend on acpid
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  if you totally messed up the compiz settings remove the users settings file.
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> what does purging do the,
<Kr4t05> michael: Well, yeah... But 7.10 has a lot of newer things in it that make it better. :)
<Dr_willis_> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> Dr_willis_: how do i do that?
<DaSkreech> moparisthebest: Why does it fail ?
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R, like fluffman  said.. remove the files in the users home dir. under .compiz
<moparisthebest> DaSkreech, I assume because of "invoke-rc.d: initscript acpid, action "start" failed.
<moparisthebest> "
<moparisthebest> yea, that is the reason given
<tomer_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
 * Linux_Galore wonders about people who complain about beta CF functionality 
<AndyMan1> well in one way or another I'd like to both install Gutsy and have /home on an encrypted partition (at least, maybe the rest of the OS too), but i don't know where to start
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R, if you think that will help. Youve not really stated the actual problem.
<Dr_willis_> of course Im uing the 'flatfile' setting for compiz settings.. so not sure where it keeps them
<martin_> hi, can anyone tell me how to access an usb-device in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> I dont even see a .compiz file or direcoty
<martin_> everytime i insert a stick or cam, just nothing happens
<nickpresta> Dr_willis_: /etc/compizconfig, I believe
<Linux_Galore> Should have a notice on that "although compiz-fussion works it is still considered "unstable" so unexpected bugs will happen"
<tomer_> compiz --replace causes the title bars of my windows to disapear
<tomer_> any ideas?
<Dr_willis_> nickpresta,  thats sytem wide. :) for my user. i see to have a .config/compiz
<tomer_> i then have to restart
<Dr_willis_> tomer,  you have emerald installed?
<tomer_> well i did this:sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-kde emerald
<Dr_willis_> and is this a clean install or upgrade?
<tomer_> it is an upgrade from 704
<Dr_willis_> 'upgrade' seems to be a common thing in compiz issues..
<DaSkreech> moparisthebest: Is there a start action for /etc/init.d/acpid ?
<tomer_> so no solution?
<fluffman> I just tried to install kde 4, but when I try to log in, I just return to the login screen
<fluffman> :(
<moparisthebest> haha, finally found the solution on the ubuntu forums DaSkreech, realy strange too
<martin_> i mean, shouldnt a usb stick be automatically detected?
<fluffman> what's wrong?
<moparisthebest> run:
<moparisthebest> sudo /etc/init.d/acpid stop
<moparisthebest> sudo dpkg --configure acpid
<moparisthebest> and it works fine after that
<Dr_willis_> tomer_,  i always do a clean install.. so cant help ya there. I followed the !compiz guide and it works.
<moparisthebest> thanks :)
<DaSkreech> moparisthebest: Thats' what I was going to suggest :)
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> how do i run compiz at startup?
<tomer_> whats the easiest way to restart X on the machine
<tomer_> without rebooting
<AT0M1CB0MB3R> and run emerald?
<moparisthebest> ok, here is another question, this install was originally xubuntu, and I installed kubuntu-desktop, is there any way to remove all the xubuntu stuff?
<fluffman> tomer_: logout, then alt+e
<Dr_willis_> AT0M1CB0MB3R,  IF 'compiz --replace' works.
<Kr4t05> AT0M1CB0MB3R: Go find a deb for fusion-icon.
<DaSkreech> tomer_: Easy or fast?
<Dr_willis_> you can make a auto start entry for it in the .kde/Autostart dir
<Dr_willis_> !find autostart
<ubotu> Found: kcontrol-autostart, mythbuntu-live-autostart
<Dr_willis_> !info kcontrol-autostart
<ubotu> kcontrol-autostart: autostart module for KDE control center. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Dr_willis_> I would just make an icon ont he desktop that runs 'compiz --replace' and try it for a few days
<DaSkreech> http://www.newscientist.com/blog/invention/2007/10/microsoft-mind-reading.html
<fluffman> moparisthebest: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<moparisthebest> perfect, much appreciated fluffman :)
<fluffman> your welcom
<fluffman> e
<DaSkreech> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<hexstar_> test
<Dr_willis_> !puregnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puregnome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> Take that gnome!
<hexstar_> anyone else notice this issue: http://pastebin.ca/744134 ??
<fluffman> lol
<hexstar_> how can I fix that issue?
<Dr_willis_> looks like some server issues to me hexstar_  might want to change servers in the sources.list file
<moparisthebest> I did run into that issue hexstar_
<moparisthebest> it was a GPG issue for me
<John117> Hey guy!   how is it going?
<hexstar_> ok
<moparisthebest> I had to put a default file there to fix it
<hexstar_> also, why does this happen?
<hexstar_> sudo apt-get --dist-upgrade
<hexstar_> E: Sense dist is not understood, try true or false.
<moparisthebest> I have it bookmarked on another computer, it took me forever to find it, I'll see what I can do here
<Dr_willis_> hexstar_,  try without the --
<John117> I"m having a little trouble getting some of the kinks worked out of Compiz Fusion on Gutsy.  Does anybody have a few minutes and alot of patience?
<John117> dr_willis_ I got it installed, btw.
<hexstar_> Dr_willis ah thanks
<moparisthebest> hexstar_, that pastebin site you linked me to, does it crash your firefox? :S
<Dr_willis_> :)
<hexstar_> moparisthebest: no... :-/
<Dr_willis_> moparisthebest,  heh heh crashing pastebin. :)
<John117> dr_willis_ thank you for your help..  I"m just trying to get it to RUN and WORK. lol
<Dr_willis_> dident crash me either.
<moparisthebest> yea, its crashing firefox, but opened in konqueror :/
<Dr_willis_> John117,  heck - i cant even remebr what you were working on.
<moparisthebest> strange, probably the second time Ive had firefox crash
<moparisthebest> and it does it every time :/
<Dr_willis_> moparisthebest,  blame compiz
<Dr_willis_> :)
<moparisthebest> If I wasn't using pure kde I would Dr_willis :P
<Kr4t05> Okay... Time to restart X.
<John117> dr_willis_ sorry. :)   I finally got compiz fusion installed on Gutsy.  The install wen't fine.   I got no errors when i tried to start it, but i don't have wobbly windows or a desktop cube :(
<hexstar_> huh, there dosn't seem to be that much new: http://pastebin.ca/744140
<Dr_willis_> moparisthebest,  you mean the   http://pastebin.ca/744134  site? its not even using anything special that i can see. No flash or anything
<moparisthebest> that is the one
<Dr_willis_> JohanSalim,  #*@ the cube. :)
<Dr_willis_> oops wrong nick. :)
<moparisthebest> I am upgrading a lot of packages now though, could be the problem I guess
<Dr_willis_> John117,  @*@8 the cube. :)  use 'compiz --replace' to get compiz started
<John117> dr_willis_ i know how you feel about the cube. :)   I'm just trying to learn :)
<Dr_willis_> Now the zoom - is a handy feature
<hexstar_> damn..security.ubuntu.com is slow...
<moparisthebest> John117, the cube is great for impressing windows users :)
<John117> dr_willis_ i used that command.  but the window wobble and certain other offects don't work.
<moparisthebest> thats all I ever used beryl for :P
<Dr_willis_> did the title bars change their look?
<hexstar_> I'm getting less then 1kb/s!!!
<Dr_willis_> if so run ccsm and start twiddling with the settings
<John117> dr_willis_ how do i verify that compiz IS running, and how do i use the zoom?     Not really.
<hexstar_> I'm not sure why the kubuntu team finds it acceptable to use servers on dialup connections but whatever
<Dr_willis_> John117,  does the terminal say anything. the one ya ran compiz --replace in.
<Dr_willis_> John117,  when i use compiz --replace the screne flashes black, then the titlebars all change to the compiz/emerald them i got selected
<hexstar_> does anyone else here get slow speeds with security.ubuntu.com when using apt-get?
<UnluckyMike> does kubuntu use /etc/network/interfaces the same as ubuntu
<Toma-> yes
<John117> dr_willis_ AHA!  glx not present!
<Dr_willis_> run ccsm, check the  'ehnahced zoom desktop' then hold down the windows key and scroll the mouse wheel. :)
<tomer> anyone got the 3d desktop to work after a 704 to 710 upgrade???
<Dr_willis_> John117,  you got an nvidia card?
<John117> dr_willis_ nope..  GD ati
<tomer> freaking giving me problems
<Dr_willis_> John117,  good luck to you then...
<hexstar_> 64 bytes from auckland.canonical.com (91.189.88.37): icmp_seq=1 ttl=53 time=171 ms <_<
<Dr_willis_> you did install the ati drivers with the restricted-manager tool?
<Dr_willis_> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers - GNOME frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.33.1 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 316 kB
<John117> dr_willis_ i know, right!   Is there something i can read about that?      Nope..
<Dr_willis_> is there a kde front end to that?
<Dr_willis_> John117,  i always use that tool :)
<John117> dr_williss_ how do i do it?
<Dr_willis_> John117,  install that tool.. run it.. click the boxs, restart X. Done. :)
<hexstar_> aight well my question was answered and that is what I cam here for so I'm gonna go now, thanks for the help guys...kubuntu is a great free product...keep it up! :)
<Dr_willis_> if you are lucky
 * Dr_willis_ sends hexstar_  a bill.
<Dr_willis_> :P
<John117> dr_willis_ how do i run the restricted driver manager?
<Dr_willis_> try 'rest<Tab key>'
<Dr_willis_> one of the MORe logicially named tools :)
<fluffman> John117: K menu > system > advanced
<Dr_willis_> its faster to use the shell then serach the menus. :)
<Dr_willis_> ack katpult aint working
<fluffman> * I mean system settings, not system
<michael> willis kubuntu 7.04 is good?
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis_: Run for the hills!
<fluffman> I just installed KDE4, but when I try to log into it, I return to the login screen
<fluffman> anybody know what's going on there?
<moparisthebest> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<michael> !spanish
<fluffman> D:
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Dr_willis_> yep - i think compiz.. seriously needs a bit more work.... :)
<fluffman> Dr_willis_: are you running kde 4 per chance?
<Dr_willis_> nope
<fluffman> D:
<Dr_willis_> I got enough beta stuff on here now. :)
<hydrogen> compiz needs to just die.
<fluffman> I guess I'll just have to wait
<hydrogen> fluffman: kde4 beta is really not worth trying
<Dr_willis_> rocksndiamonds - Arcade style game --- Woo hoo..one of the greatest games of all time! is in the  repos now!
 * DaSkreech smacks hydrogen
<Dr_willis_> :)
<hydrogen> DaSkreech: its still utterly unprepared, and is really painful on the eyes
<hydrogen> it's /not/ something you want people to try
<fluffman> oh
<hydrogen> its something you want to cry in a corner over
<mboso> If I am using ubuntu, what is the best way to get the latest amarok package? what repo should I use?
<DaSkreech> hydrogen: it IS something we want people to betatest
<hydrogen> DaSkreech: betatesting now is going to make people quit and install gnome
<DaSkreech> mboso: What version of Ubuntu ?
<dystopianray> mboso: install gutsy and you have the latest
<hydrogen> its in feisty-backports as well
<dystopianray> mboso: or if you're on feisty, get the latest amarok from feisty-backports
<hydrogen> there is absolutely no need to install gutsy
<mboso> dystopianray: Ok cool. was going to upgrade to gutsy in a few minutes.
<fluffman> don't worry hydrogen, I'm NOT switching to gnome
<DaSkreech> hydrogen: So we should take down the repos?
<mboso> thought i had to add a kubuntu repo or something
<mboso> nice
<mboso> thanks
<MsGeek> Hi folks.
<dystopianray> mboso: ubuntu and kubuntu use the same repos
<hydrogen> DaSkreech: no, we should just be quiet about them and hope no one notices
<Dr_willis_> lets burn all the computers! :0
<dystopianray> what's wrong with the repos?
<MsGeek> I get a whole lot of nothing when I try to run the live CD on my ThinkPad 600x
<DaSkreech> and if they ask tell them they don't exist ?
<hydrogen> I suppose you can try some kde4 apps.. but make sure you a) arn't using oxygen and b) don't try to log into the desktop
<fluffman> MsGeek: if that's the case, then *buntu probably isn't for you on that computer
<shadowhywind> So i did find out the issue with knetworkmanger, its has something to do with my /etc/network/interfaces file. If i delete the file everything works
<MsGeek> That it?
<MsGeek> No ideas for kicking it over?
<dystopianray> shadowhywind: what issue were you having?
<MsGeek> I have Dapper Drake running on it RIGHT NOW.
<MsGeek> Dapper Drake is happy on here.
<shadowhywind> dystopianray knetworkmanager was stuck on manual configuation, and didn't see my wired or wireless connection
<MsGeek> However, I would like to have something a tad more up-to-date.
<MsGeek> I even used these switches at the boot line:
<fluffman> MsGeek: try booting the live cd in safe graphics mode
<MsGeek> acpi=off pci=noacpi pnpbios=off vga=0x317
<DaSkreech> MsGeek: try turning off acpi
<MsGeek> Safe graphics mode = no joy.
<fluffman> hydrogen: how would I obtain kde4 apps without the kde4 desktop?
<MsGeek> If there is some other magick word I could add at the boot line do clue me in.
<hydrogen> fluffman: just install the kdelibs package and the kde(games|pim|sdk|whatever) package
<hydrogen> and then run the commands from within kde3
<MsGeek> Maybe I'll just put Debian Testing on here.
<fluffman> ok :)
<MsGeek> :P
<Dr_willis_> PuppyLinux :)
<Dr_willis_> My fave
<Dr_willis_> well night all
<John117> Hey guys.. hwo do i get to the restricted devices?
<fluffman> John117: K Menu > system settings > advanced tab
<fluffman> ?
<mohamed> I just installed Kubuntu over the new unbuntu but I'm not able to show back ground or any thing
<mohamed> zzzzzzzzzzz
<tomer> i still think windows xp is superior...
<fluffman> (23:52:43) tomer: i still think windows xp is superior...
<fluffman> to what?
<DaSkreech> Yeah Ubuntu upgrades seem much less stable
<Thug-life> tomer: thinking windows xp is superior is off-topic on freenode. Please view the rules at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml
<DaSkreech> Thug-life: no it's not
<Thug-life> I know
<Thug-life> lolol
<DaSkreech> mohamed: go again?
<mboso> when I upgraded from edgy to fiesty I got a kernel panic because of the UUID label from grub. What do I need to do to get my kernel to boot using UUID?
<moparisthebest> does anyone happen to know if repairing a windows XP install will wipe out grub? Im running a dual boot with 1 hd
<Gun_Smoke> How/where do I add startup scripts.. ie.  superkaramba
<dystopianray> moparisthebest: backup your mbr and restore after the repair
<moparisthebest> any easy way to do that dystopianray ?
<dystopianray> moparisthebest: (assuming sda is your drive) sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr_backup count=1 bs=512b
<DaSkreech> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DaSkreech> mboso: ^^^
<DaSkreech> !autostart | Gun_Smoke
<ubotu> Gun_Smoke: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech: ty
<mohamed> i just installed kubuntu over ubuntu and it looks like it's not functioning does any body know why?
<Dr_willis> mohamed,  clarify that statement.. err.. you DID select 'kde' from the login screen?
<DaSkreech> mohamed: What is not functioning
<mohamed> the backgorund and the other themes that should be there, it still give me the ubuntu interface
<vbgunz> anyone know what this means with virtualbox: "VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel and execute '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv start' as root."?
<vbgunz> I do not have the /etc/init.d/virtualbox file :(
<vbgunz> and I did install the virtualbox-ose-modules package
<AmyRose> vbgunz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox
<AmyRose> Oh
<AmyRose> You're using OSE?
<Dr_willis> mohamed,  you are refering to the boot/splash stuff. does the GDM/KDM login have a 'kde session' in its menu? if so and it works. then its working. ;) you can customize the splash stuff
<vbgunz> well, yeah, I thought I give it a try
<mboso> DaSkreech: The thing is, It has the right UUID volume lable. but it still kernel panics. when i switch from root=UUID=xxxxx...  to root=/dev/sda1 it works
<vbgunz> I had virtualbox before but never the ose version
<mboso> DaSkreech: shouldn't it work either way?
<AmyRose> vbgunz: Oh, I know nothing about OSE
<DaSkreech> mboso: Well if you have a UUID in /etc/fstab then yeah
<mboso> DaSkreech: yeah, that's what i'm trying to figure out. doesn't make sense.
<bbeck_> I've noticed two problems so far with the running of kwin-composite.  The kickers is translucent, and I don't see any way to make ti opaque, and the shadows underneath the covers when dragging music to the playlist in Amarok is generally the wrong size.  Has anyone else noted these problems?
<jim> anyone know how to run Base (Open Office Database ) , I can't find it in the menu?
<Dr_willis> I got it in my menus.
<fluffman> jim: click on K Menu, then right click on "office"
<fluffman> then click "edit menu"
<vbgunz> damn, I think I got it but have to log out :/
<John117> Anybody want to help me see if i can get GXL up and running on this ati laptop?
<fluffman> then add a new entry
<Dr_willis> John117,  what video that thing got anyway?
<fluffman> the command is ooffice -base %YOU
<John117> Dr_willis thought you left.   :)   It has an Xpress 200
<fluffman> *YOU = U
<fluffman> dang pidgin
<John117> dr_willis i got the restricted drivers loaded.
<jim> sorry I don't see office when I right click kmenu. , thanks fluffman I'll try the command line
<Dr_willis> John117,  err... if you had mentioned that earlier - i would of told ya not to bother. :) My laptop has x200m - and it cant handle the compiz stuff.
<fluffman> no jim
<fluffman> click k menu
<John117> dr_willis LOL thank you anyway man.. i appreciate it.
<fluffman> then right click on the "office" listing
<fluffman> then click "edit"
<Dr_willis> John117,  it MIGHT work.. but thats a very low end video card. :)
<John117> dr_willis I at least got the wobbly windows to work on Ubuntu.   ONCE.. LOL
<dystopianray> is it possible to adjust the increment that kmilo uses to increment/decrement the volume?
<Les_Caesars> How do I change the size of my icons on the desktop?
<jim> fluffman: when I do that I still don't see Base ??
<dystopianray> Les_Caesars: system settings -> appearance -> icons
<DaSkreech> jim: is it installed?
<jim> I didn't uninstall it, do you know the package name for Base
<DaSkreech> oobase
<DaSkreech> jim: type that at the command line
<acrabuni> hay alguna española aqui
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<John117> dr_willis well anyway.. I got the restricted drivers to LOAD..  but i'm still told "no glx" then it falls back to Metacity and there is not metacity.. so.....
<jim> DaSkreech, thanks, look like it isn't installed package name is openoffice.org-base
<Dr_willis> John117,  you might want to research the 'glx' and 'fglrx' driver  stuff first. :)
<fluffman> jim: now I'm having the same trouble
<fluffman> I can't get it to work either
<fluffman> :/
<DaSkreech> jim: Yeah just wanted to test if it was installed :)
<John117> dr_willis will do.    You're mighty helpful. :) thanks again
<jim> I guess it doesn't install by default, downloading it now, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-base
<frank23> logout is prevented by a program I have running (there is a popup when I try to logout) How can I force the logout without shutting that program down manualy every time?
<Dr_willis> what program is this?
<Dr_willis> just alt-ctrl-backspace :) kick X in the head.. heh
<frank23> Dr_willis: mythfrontend I have running
<Dr_willis> never noticed it not letting me logout.. lets try it. :)
<Dr_willis> brb
<frank23> Dr_willis: ok thanks. it runs on DISPLAY 0.1 for me I don't know if it makes a difference
<Insanity^> Is there anyone in here who could help me with an install issue?
<frank23> Insanity^: just ask someone might be able to help
<AmyRose> !ask | Insanity^
<ubotu> Insanity^: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Dr_willis> frank23,  i got mythfrontend on the 'left' side monitor. :) and normal desktop here. (using twinview) it lets me logout just fine
<Dr_willis> frank23,  you are using 'kdm' to   log in with?
<Insanity^> I'm installing Kubuntu 7.10 and I can boot the CD, but when I choose to start the Live CD my screen just goes blank.
<frank23> Dr_willis: yes
<fluffman> Insanity^: that's normal for many computers
<fluffman> wait for kubuntu to finish booting
<fluffman> it may take up to 5 or 10 minutes
<fluffman> to see the progress, press ctrl+alt+f1
<AmyRose> Insanity^: If you're really paranoid, you can do a CD defect check too
<Insanity^> AmyRose, the md5 checks out:D
<Insanity^> Would my video card matter?
<AmyRose> ok
<Insanity^> I run a newer nVidia card.
<fluffman> ah
<fluffman> you don't have the drivers yet
<fluffman> install, then it should work
<Insanity^> That's the thing, I can't install.
<AmyRose> Insanity^: If you can't get the normal one working, try the Alternate CD
<Insanity^> Every time I try to install, it just hangs at a black screen.
<fluffman> are you sure it's hanging?
<AmyRose> Insanity^: The Alternate CD does it in text mode
<Insanity^> I'm pretty sure. I left it for about 10 minutes.
<fluffman> oh
<fluffman> press ctrl+alt+f1 and see where it's hangin at
<fluffman> or if it is at all
<Insanity^> Alright. I'm going to download the alternate first, and try that.
<Insanity^> What's the text command to install it?
<AmyRose> Insanity^: Nothing
<Insanity^> Oh. It's just a text-based version instead of a GUI?
<AmyRose> Insanity^: Just do the same thing as with the normal CD, but it will take you to a text mode installer
<AmyRose> Insanity^: The end result is the same: a KDE desktop
<Insanity^> Oh, I realize that.
<AmyRose> It just works with more video hardware
<fluffman> Insanity^: seriously, try ctrl + alt + f1 first to see if you computer is even trying to read the CD
<Insanity^> I'm reasonably computer literate, Linux just stumps me.
<Insanity^> Alright.
<fluffman> make sure it's the graphics card
<Insanity^> I'll go try that now.
<Insanity^> Berb
<AmyRose> Insanity^: Yeah, it does that to everybody at first
<AmyRose> ;)
<Insanity^> Thanks, by the way.
<AmyRose> you're welcome, Insanity^
<Insanity^> I've always loved the Linux community ;)
<Les_Caesars> I just installed kubuntu on an ubuntu installation. It uses metacity for the window decorations on compiz, which I like. But I don't like the color. Where do I change that?
<AmyRose> Insanity^: So do I. :)
<Insanity^> In case I do get it working, what's a good Linux compatible IRC client?
<[[Charlie]]> Kay ooh boo too.
<Insanity^> Because I'm a bit of an IRC addict.
<AmyRose> Insanity^: Konversation
<Dr_willis> uses metacity for window decoration? Hmm.. compiz replaces metacity i thouight.
<[[Charlie]]> !offtopic | [[Charlie]]
<fluffman> I use pidgin
<fluffman> <.<
<[[Charlie]]> I use Xchat
<Dr_willis> You can set up emerald and emerald thenmes to change things, L(
<Insanity^> Heh.
<AmyRose> Insanity^: Kubuntu comes with Konversation :)
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<jim> I like xchat too.
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Insanity^> Alright, thanks for the advice. Be abck soon hopefully.
<Dr_willis> has details on emerald :)
<VelvetHog> Problem: This is a fresh install. The very first I tried to do is install the restricted nvidia driver via the handy wizard. I restart and get a black screen ("frequency out of range") instead of the graphical Kubuntu logon screen. I ran 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to set my driver back to nv and noticed that it IS detecting my graphics card and monitor correctly.
<VelvetHog> I searched around and found a few people experiencing the same problem, but no solution
<fluffman> VelvetHog: do you know your refresh rate?
<fluffman> maybe it's on your monitor
<CPrgmSwR2> Does anyone know how distrowatch rates distros because PCLinuxOS is on top which seems odd?
<Les_Caesars> I just installed Kickoff, and it doesn't show any recent applications
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech: still around?
<fluffman> if you do, reinstall the nvidia driver, then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to set the refresh rate manually
<Gun_Smoke> or anyone point me in the right direction of kcontrol-startup
<VelvetHog> Does that matter for LCDs?
<fluffman> Insanity^: what's the verdict?
<Lam_> how do i get adept to lock a package to a specifically installed version so that it doesn't attempt to check for upgrades on it?
<fluffman> VelvetHog: yes
<Les_Caesars> CPrgmSwR2: I think it's by clicks.
<fluffman> I had problem like that once
<Insanity^> (fluffman): It didn't work. It didn't display anything
<Les_Caesars> CPrgmSwR2: perhaps PCLinuxOSs fans are very obsessed
<fluffman> sounds like a CD problem, Insanity^
<DaSkreech> Insanity^: welcome to Kubuntu!
<frank23> CPrgmSwR2: I think its just clicks at distrowatch
<CPrgmSwR2> okay thnx
<DaSkreech> Les_Caesars: Emerald?
<Insanity^> fluffman, i've burned like 3 dvds. I've burned Kubuntu, Ubuntu, and the alternate version of Kubuntu
<Insanity^> fluffman, all the md5s checked out. they all hang at the same point.
<LEE986321> Yahoo ya...gots the restircted drivers to work yahoo yippeee yahoo yay
<Insanity^> I think it's a video problem.
<fluffman> dvd's?
<Insanity^> dvds. and the CD version of Kubuntu
<fluffman> what's on the screen when it hangs?
<Insanity^> nada.
<blauzahl> if i'm trying to upgrade, am i supposed to still have older version lines in my apt.sources file? ie dusty or whatever?
<CPrgmSwR2> Insanity^: did you install kubuntu through the textmode installation?
<Insanity^> there's a cursor in the top left for about 3 seconds, then nothing. it's just black.
<fluffman> ctrl alt f1 should show SOMETHING that isn't loading right
<Insanity^> CPrgmSwR2, I'm trying that as soon as it finishes
<CPrgmSwR2> Insanity^: how old is your computer?
<Insanity^> fluffman, i think it's a display error.
<fluffman> Insanity^: go ahead and try the text I guess
<Insanity^> CPrgmSwR2, my computer is less than 6 months old.
<CPrgmSwR2> what graphics card?
 * LEE986321 does happy celtic joy full dance
<xehnida> Kopete always claims my passwd is wrong despite is correct
<LEE986321> ati x300
<Insanity^> nvidia 8800 gts
<LEE986321> had to go into vessa mode
<Insanity^> I just have to wait for the text based to finish downloading.
<LEE986321> eh vesa mode
<blauzahl> like if i'm trying to go from feisty to gutsy?
<CPrgmSwR2> Insanity^: its on the dvd
<Insanity^> Oh?
<Insanity^> I'll go try that then
<Insanity^> Thanks
<DaSkreech> CPrgmSwR2: page clicks
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: Yeah
<VelvetHog> Okay, it looks like 75hz is the max refresh rate (the monitor is a Viewsonic VX2025wm)
<AmyRose> LEE986321: Ouch, VESA is slow...
<fluffman> VelvetHog: try 60
<fluffman> then 75
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech: I seem to be compleatly lost with kcontrol-autostart..
<Gun_Smoke> I have the package...
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: What are you doing with that?
<LEE986321> i know but... its a bug in thsystem
<Les_Caesars> ugh! this is so annoying. My desktop cube has three sides. How do I change it?
<LEE986321> AmyRose its either taht or black screen
<fluffman> Les_Caesars: there's a cube setting that lets you change the horizontal desktop value from 3 to 4
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech: Well I would like to set up superkaramba, and have it start upon login.
<LEE986321> AmyRose thres a bug un the 64  bit system that dissalows the ati drivers in any way shape or format to run
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: You have the package? A .deb?
<VelvetHog> I'm looking through /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I see this: HorizSync 30-82, and VertRefresh 50-75
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech: The way I would have gDesklets launch.
<Les_Caesars> thanks fluffman
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech: Yes, and installed.
<RabidDog_> Is KvIRC used for webcam configurations?
<Gun_Smoke> via adpet
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: And it doesn't show up on Kcontrol ?
<LEE986321> they really need to fix it as it is with 64 bits usining the ati card
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech: I have been looking in the wrong place for ~50min now.. It's there.. Thanks.  I think I need some sleep.
<AmyRose> LEE986321: Then I'm glad I have a 32-bit CPU with NVidia
<LEE986321> AmyRose yeah, i really had no choice in the matter this time around
<AmyRose> LEE986321: Oh, because AMD owns ATI?:
<RabidDog_> Are there any other good (non command line) chat clients besides Konversation for Kbuntu?
<AmyRose> I mean pwns :P
<LEE986321> AmyRose i am guessing so
<fluffman> bai...need 2 sleep
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: Sorry thought the name might tip you off
<n00bcakes> KVirc
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech: Well it should have.. But I'm new to kde.  Thanks though.
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech: and if you google kcontrol-autostart you get pretty much bug tracking info only..
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: Sorry about the misunderstanding
<RabidDog_> noobcakes, is that meant for use with a webcam?
<Gun_Smoke> np
<LEE986321> AmyRose i wonder why th e   vessa bug  and why they havnt corrected the kernal?
<n00bcakes> no, its an irc client
<LEE986321> AmyRose one would think that the up date tey had that would have been taken care of
<n00bcakes> if you want general purpose chat client w/ webcam check out Kopete
<CPrgmSwR2> Konversation rocks as an irc client
<AmyRose> LEE986321: ?
<RabidDog_> noobcakes: Thank you!  Just wanted a normal chat client alternative to Konversation.
<AmyRose> stevebb: Are you George or Steve? O_o
<stevebb> neither... how did you get those?  I was trying to get a nick and did those?
<LEE986321> AmyRose itd ben like this in fiesty as well as gutsy
<stevebb> I've got a problem that I talk about in the kubuntuforum but no help seems to be forthcoming
<charlie5> after upgrading yesterday, and applying a fresh set of updates this morning, adept-manager is saying that 'a new distribution version is available', and offering a button to do the 'version upgrade' ... is this normal ?
<AmyRose> stevebb: Oh, that's nice. :P
<Dr_willis> charlie5,  its a known bugglet.. ignore it. :)
<AmyRose> LEE986321: Sorry, but you're confusing me
<stevebb> in my adept-manager manage repositories, I am not getting the buttons, rather a list of my sources.list like I have Edgy version installed
<stevebb> all versions of the software including dependencies are corrct but I am getting this behavior and can't upgrade to Gutsy unless I use the DVD
<LEE986321> sorry 2 chats , one game and this......I have ried Ubuntu 64 bit fiesty...same thing black screen of death, then I tried gutsy with the same result
<charlie5> Dr_willis: ah, thanks :) ... kubu is going fine after the upgrade ... best of all my usb hard drive is behaving now (not dismounting itself every 5 mins)
<LEE986321> AmyRose then some sent me a thing aobu tthe bug.
<DaSkreech> stevebb: install software-properties-kde
<stevebb> what is that?
<stevebb> DaSkreech: what is that?
<AmyRose> stevebb: It's a package
<stevebb> right.. what does it do?
<DaSkreech> stevebb: to get the right view of repos in adept
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> so question about Goatse Gibbon
 * DaSkreech blinks
<Roey> - has the xresprobe problem fixed yet?
<Roey> *been fixed yet
<Les_Caesars> lol @ Roey
<Roey> or will it be fixed in Horny Hardon?
<stevebb> DaSkreech: ah, cool very cool... thank you... that might have done the trick... I'm installing it now...
<Roey> Les_Caesars:   %-)
<DaSkreech> stevebb: Welcome
<stevebb> DaSkreech: thanks much... that seems to have done it... now, all I have to do is just set recommended updates and then I should be able to upgrade to gutsy?
<DaSkreech> and propsed I think
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> read the upgrade notes :)
<stevebb> Right... thanks again...
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I just updated to Gutsy (more or less; had to start it and stop it a couple of times) and every time I start up my "udevd" is using all of the CPU.  Any ideas as to why this is happening?
<dcosson> anyone had any issues with external USB hard drives not automounting since updating to gutsy?
<LEE986321> eh guys i have a strange occurence
<stevebb> DaSkreech: I do not see a button for "Proposed updates" and I am not getting the upgrade wizard.
<DaSkreech> stevebb:
<DaSkreech> are you up to date /
<DaSkreech> ?
<LEE986321> guys I downloaded xine ok..its not in the multi media but when I execute it a player pops up
<stevebb> DaSkreech: yes...
<the-erm> LEE986321: vertical lines?
<DaSkreech> stevebb: and following http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade ?
<DaSkreech> Ertain: How long does it do that?
<LEE986321> eh let me re phrase that
<LEE986321> there is no xine in  my icon thing but I can execute it in the black box
<Dr_willis> some times the menus dont get updated as you install things
<Ertain> DaSkreech: Last night it did it for a long time.  Had to kill "udevd".
<LEE986321> the-erm none taht I cna see
<Dr_willis> they will once ya log out/back in
<stevebb> DaSkreech: I have that page open right now and I don't see the Proposed updates repository... also I don't understand what this page means by "Version upgrade" button?  I don'' see that either
<DaSkreech> stevebb: try close adept and then reopen it  and fetch updates
<DaSkreech> stevebb: If that doesn't work then alt=F2 -> adept_manager --version-upgrade
<stevebb> DaSkreech: ok...  I think I did just that, but I'll do it again to make sure... thanks for the help
<LEE986321> I get this  folowing line
<LEE986321> This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.5. (c) 2000-2007 The xine Team. AFD changed from -2 to -1
<Gun_Smoke> Man I couldn't stand Kopote...
<Les_Caesars> how do I configure metacity? The blue on the window decorations is REALLY annoying me
<Les_Caesars> (using compiz)
<Dr_willis> Les_Caesars,  use emerald and the emerald theme manager tool
<Dr_willis> I dont think you are using 'metacity' technicially
<Dr_willis> the !compiz factoid gives info on setting up emerald and the emerald-theme-manager
<trixon> Hi, Im running 7.10 installed from a cd. I just installed todays updates and now Im offered a version upgrade to UBUNTU, anyone knows whats going on?
<Gun_Smoke> trixon: Through Adapt?
<Dr_willis> trixon,  its a bug. ignore it
<trixon> yes
<DaSkreech> trixon: what's the concern?
<Gun_Smoke> yeah got that too..
<DaSkreech> Oh Ubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> instead of Kubuntu ?
<trixon> DaSkreech> the concers is that I dont want UBUNTU, and there cant be any version upgrade
<Gun_Smoke> DaSkreech: On Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> Yeah they live on the same servers and Kubuntu is a second class citizen :)
<trixon> Ok, I'll ignore that one
<DaSkreech>  the servers can' distinguish between kubuntu and ubuntu
<Gun_Smoke> I have a full upgrade available
<posingaspopular> trixon: def. an ignorable bug
<stevebb> DaSkreech: ok... more problems... running it as my limited user means that the upgrade doesn't execute, right?  alt-F2 runs it in the context of the limited user logged on, and I should not have to log on as root to KDE to do this, no?
<DaSkreech> Just Feisty and gutsy
<DaSkreech> So they just assume everyone is looking for the ubuntu announcement
<DaSkreech>  it will only give you KDE packages if you only ask for those :)
<Dr_willis> stevebb,  just do 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: Bug. Sorry about that :)
<Gun_Smoke> np
<stevebb> DaSkreech: but if I do sudo adept_manager --version-update, I get: "cannot verify key"
<stevebb> Dr_willis: without using adept_manager?
<DaSkreech> stevebb: ack kdesu adept_manager --version-upgrade
<DaSkreech> !kdesu | stevebb
<ubotu> stevebb: In KDE, use « kdesudo » (Gutsy) or « kdesu » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use « sudo <GUI application> »; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Dr_willis> stevebb,  thers dozen ways of updateing. :)
<stevebb> there we go... kdesu was the problem... thanks all
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: dozens?
<stevebb> :-)
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> 1000000000000000's :)
<Dr_willis> bazillions..
<Dr_willis> ok.. i can think of like 5
<phasio> when i want the bootup and the ttys to have a better resolution i add "vga=788" in grub. in gutsy this doesn't seem to work. i am pretty much sure it's because of the "vga" option because when i delete it i have my consoles back, but with a horrible resolution. what do i do?
<judgen> is there a way to get ubuntu-human like scrollbars and progressbars in kde?
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: maybe we should do it in Perl :)
<Dr_willis> comal
<Dr_willis> lisp
<posingaspopular> do it in fortran
<posingaspopular> aka the only real programming language
<DaSkreech> posingaspopular: No
<DaSkreech> naughts and crosses is the only real programming language
<Dr_willis> !info moo
<ubotu> Package moo does not exist in gutsy
<danielviras> hey guys, how you doing?
<Dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MOO_programming_language
<UnluckyMike> gotta question, when I try to change the volume via keyboard, it only switches between 11% and 0% but the volume isn't effected. Also the mute button won't mute. I already mapped them to the leyboard any ideas?
<posingaspopular> DaSkreech: im sorry, i dont play d and d, i dont know what that is
<danielviras> I upgraded to gutsy, and compiz fusion dissappeared, anyoe has any idea why this happened?
<posingaspopular> !hi |  danielviras
<ubotu> danielviras: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<danielviras> thanks!
<danielviras> kubuntu rules!
<Naxa> hi i have a kubuntu installation but lost grub from MBR. now I started the install cd how can I restore mz grub? the installation is on /dev/sda3
<danielviras> hehe
<Naxa> mz=my
<posingaspopular> !grub | Naxa
<ubotu> Naxa: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<phasio> when i want the bootup and the ttys to have a better resolution i add "vga=788" in grub. in gutsy this doesn't seem to work. i am pretty much sure it's because of the "vga" option because when i delete it i have my consoles back, but with a horrible resolution. what do i do?
<danielviras> so... does anyone know how can I restore my compiz fusion?
<Naxa> ok thank you i will check! but actually there is no working operating system since windows installation failed
<judgen> polyester is great looking but i would prefer human.. is there a kde style that looks like human somewhere... ive been looking at kde-look for ages... cant find one with scróllbars and progressbars that looks like ubuntu
<Gun_Smoke> I'm trying to add some system monitor to my desktop.. Now installing lm_sensors straight forward for kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> !info lm_sensors
<ubotu> Package lm_sensors does not exist in gutsy
<DaSkreech> Grr
<Gun_Smoke> hummm
<Gun_Smoke> That kills a lot doesn't it..
<dystopianray> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.4-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 496 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<danielviras> hey, I can't use compiz manager, it closes right after it opens, anyone knows why?
<Gun_Smoke> What do we use in it's place?  Still waiting?
<DaSkreech> Gun_Smoke: ^^^
<DaSkreech> I'm a dimwit
<Gun_Smoke> dystopianray: must be why I couldn't find it..  _ for - lol
<Gun_Smoke> back to my project.. I'm getting distracted easily tonight...
<Ertain> Okay, I've fixed the "udved" problem.  Now every time I update my database with Adept it keeps saying a new version is available, yet I'm already up to Gutsy.
<Insanity^> Is there anyone here that helped me earlier?
<Dr_willis> depends on what the probloem was. :)
<Insanity^> Well, I was in here earlier and I was having trouble installing Kubuntu 7.10. The install CD boots, but when I try to install the OS, my screen just goes black. They suggested to use a text-based install. I did that, but now when the OS loads it leaves me at the same black screen.
<Insanity^> Could it be my video card?
<Dr_willis> what is your video card?
<Insanity^> It's an nVidia 8800 gts
<Insanity^> So, relatively new.
<phasio> when i want the bootup and the ttys to have a better resolution i add "vga=788" in grub. in gutsy this doesn't seem to work. i am pretty much sure it's because of the "vga" option because when i delete it i have my consoles back, but with a horrible resolution. what do i do?
<Dr_willis> thats odd.. I got an 8800gts and it works fine..
<Insanity^> it just doesn't seem to be displaying.
<LEE986321> hmm
<Dr_willis> Insanity^,  AHA!.. you got only 1 monitor hooked up? power down. Mvoe the  cable to the OTHER monitor conector on the card.
<Insanity^> the hard drive is doing SOMETHING.
<Insanity^> seriously?
<Insanity^> do you think i have it on my secondary?
<LEE986321> well its supose to do something
<Dr_willis> Insanity^,  i recall it defaulting to the other dvi conector for me
<Insanity^> AWESOME.
<LEE986321> Amarok rocks
<Dr_willis> Insanity^,   i use 2 monitors..
<Insanity^> willis, if this works (and you'll know in like 5minutes when I boot the OS) i'll love you forever.
<Dr_willis> :) i remberhaving to switch them around.
<Insanity^> i see.
<Insanity^> i'll be back in a second then.
<Insanity^> w00t!
<Dr_willis> i dont think switching the cables with the power on - is a good idea.. could try it i guess ;)
<dystopianray> swapping monitor cables shouldn't be a problem
<Dr_willis> dystopianray,  well ive notcied that nvida cards might not 'see' the swap if they were powered up woth no cable attatched
<Dr_willis> at least that what seems to happen with TV out  for me.  and some other nvidia cards
<dystopianray> ah yeah well they may have issues like that
<LEE986321> well i have open gl graphics
<Dr_willis> i also noticed that with JUST a tv hooked up. the nvidia cards will default to the tv out. :) which is handy
<Dr_willis> they try to be smart.. but sadly some times with 2 monitors it gets backwards.
<Dr_willis> rigth now GDM shows up on the wrong (left side) monitor.. KDM shows up on the proper one. :)
<Dr_willis> kde starts up and the splash is on the left monitor.. but the desktop loads on the right side one . heh
<neil> Hello
<tazz> hey i am trying to install kde4 in kubuntu. I followed the instructions at http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php but it dosnt seem to be working. Any idea what could be wrong?
<Insanity^> Dr_willis; it didn't work. It doesn't even work on my VGA monitor.
<Insanity^> It's just not displaying
<neil> I'm trying to hook up an external hard drive via USB, but it keeps coming up as Read-only (Root is the user and group, and in permissions, all it has is View permission for owner)
<Dr_willis> Insanity^,  does the console work? 'alt-ctrl-f1' ?
<LEE986321> well i been playing with translucencey and havn't any errors..ewartating
<Morgwyr> Dr_willis; not at all
<Morgwyr> Dr_willis; it looks like it just doesn't display video.
<Dr_willis> Morgwyr,  thats very very odd..
<Morgwyr> should i roll back to feisty and update?
<Morgwyr> should i try the alt disc?
<sub[t]rnl> heyo
<Dr_willis> This was on a clean isntall? or a upgrade?
<Morgwyr> clean install.
<sub[t]rnl> tty's not displaying?
<Morgwyr> tty?
<sub[t]rnl> cli's outside of the xserver
<sub[t]rnl> just trying to catch up
<Morgwyr> i don't know what the acronyms mean.
<Dr_willis> You see the grub menu however? lets get clear on exactkt wgats going on. :) for sub[t]rnl
<Morgwyr> i see the grub
<Morgwyr> i choose linux kernel 7.10, and then it hangs.
<sub[t]rnl> i ran into this, check to see if your passing any vga= in the menu.lst
<sub[t]rnl> if he's on gutsy's default kernel
<Dr_willis> 8800gts video card. The Live CD gave black screen.. the ALternative install worked. but boots to black screen.
<Morgwyr> just like it did when i was trying to install the OS (i did a text based isntall and it fixed that)
<Gun_Smoke> Can someone tell me why I'm getting this?  ./mkdev.sh: line 30: syntax error: unexpected end of file   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41475/   I'm trying to follow this how-to.
<Gun_Smoke> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-lm-sensors-on-Ubuntu-47205.shtml
<Dr_willis> sub[t]rnl,  yea. i was about to suggest editing the grub entry and have 'vga=ask' or use 'nofb' and disable   the framebuffer totally
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<Morgwyr> heh. you'll have to expound there.
<sub[t]rnl> for some reason the framebuffer with the kernel is screwey
<Morgwyr> linux semi-newbie
<Dr_willis> at the grub menu you can hit 'e' and edit the grub boot line/options
<Morgwyr> should i add something to the boot command line?
<DaSkreech> night all!
<Morgwyr> night.
<Dr_willis> delete the vga=whatever part and add in 'nofb'
<Morgwyr> and that should fix it?
<Morgwyr> what exactly does it do?
<shakey> hello?
<Morgwyr> (sorry to ask so many questions. i'm just curious.)
<sub[t]rnl> it will stop a framebuffer (vesab) and you'll...
<sub[t]rnl> see.. stuff..
<Dr_willis> similer to  kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=91c4c158-95c4-45cd-af01-78039aaf0218 ro quiet nosplash nofb
<Dr_willis> nofb = No framebuffer
<Morgwyr> so it'll be -nofb at the end?
<Dr_willis> No.. it will be 'nofb' :)
<shakey> on my other computer, i upgraded to 7.10, and then set up kde4 beta 3, it was very broke
<Morgwyr> alright
<Morgwyr> thanks :D
<Morgwyr> brb
<shakey> has anyone else tried the kde beta?
<Dr_willis> once ya can get to a terminal - you can install the nvidia-glx drivers from the terminal :)
<shakey> o
<sub[t]rnl> i hope the kernel team gets this sorted out before too long
<sub[t]rnl> :/
 * shakey cries
<Dr_willis> Hmm it worked fine for my 8800gtsxxx
<shakey> dang son, u got the 8800gts, u dont play around!
<Lam_> Dr_willis: what does "quiet" do?
<sub[t]rnl> gutsy's default kernel?
<Dr_willis> Lam_,  some sort of kernel error/info messages
<Lam_> Dr_willis: ahh. ok thanks
<Dr_willis> on a gutsy clean install.. No hassles. ;)
<shakey> so no one else here has tried the kde4 beta?
<sub[t]rnl> :) basically the same here
<sub[t]rnl> but you don't really get hassles when you've been in linux long enough
<shakey> sub[t]rnl: how long is that?
<sub[t]rnl> i was using debian in 94
<shakey> oic...so thats 13 years...i got about 1 solid year...
<sub[t]rnl> well, I dropped off the map for a while
<shakey> o
<sub[t]rnl> now all of a sudden, the eye candy is mind blowing
<sub[t]rnl> and the people that were using linux for anti-gui, have a different tune
 * shakey loves cli
 * sub[t]rnl loves gui now
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<shakey> yea, its cool, but i dont like it for my laptop
<shakey> on my pc though, its great, my 7900gt handles it like a champ
<tinin> Why dont I get a notification about a new version avaliable? I enabled all repos yet
<Dr_willis> tinin,  try an sudo apt-get update   and sudo apt-get upgrade
<tinin> mmmm done
<tinin> While upgrading to Kubuntu 7.10 why do I need pre-released updates to do the upgrade?
<Dr_willis> i never upgrade. i always do clean installs...
<Dr_willis> so no idea.
<shakey> Dr_willis: did u try the kde beta?
<tinin> Dr_willis well Id like to maintain my config, but feisty is beeing buggy these last few weeks
<Dr_willis> i aint going to botyher with the kde beta for a while. :)
<ccshen> excuse me, after upgrating to 7.10,my kaffeine Can't init new Video Driver opengl. what happened?
<tinin> mmmm too many errors for kubuntu? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuGutsyComments
<sub[t]rnl> agreed Dr_willis
<sub[t]rnl> ccshen: whats the exact error it gives
<Dr_willis> tinin,  i always keep /home on its own HD. so updating is much easier. :)
<Dr_willis> well clean installs are much easier. :)
<dystopianray> ccshen: what video card do you have?
<dystopianray> ccshen: sounds like you no longer have opengl acceleration
<ccshen> intel 945
<ccshen> i've installed 915resolution
<dystopianray> ccshen: you don't need 915resolution in gutsy
<tinin> Dr_willis I usually do them too, I just wanted to try to upgrade, as I haavve installed it to ome friends and I was expecting kubuntu to upgrade by itself
<dystopianray> ccshen: set kaffeine to use the xv video output
<ccshen> but xv still have problems-- it seems too gray
<Morgwyr> Dr_willis unfortunately, that didn't work either. i tried nofb and even vga=ask, but neither one worked.
<ccshen> so it could be sovled after i uninstalled the 915 resolution
<Morgwyr> it tells me the kernel is alive, says another line about the kernel, and then goes black.
<FireTek> hey... can anyone tell me why kubuntu takes 600mb+ memory on fresh install with nothing running and does not use any swap?
<dystopianray> ccshen: 915resolution does nothing in gutsy
<dystopianray> FireTek: how much of that is disk cache?
<Morgwyr> what's 915 resolution?
<sub[t]rnl> FireTek: check to see if its buffered or cache
<dystopianray> Morgwyr: it changes bios video modes
<ccshen> to dystopianray: ok ,i will try it.
<Dr_willis> 915 - is for Intel video cards
<FireTek> how
<Morgwyr> nah, i have an nvidia.
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install htop <-- nice program
<dystopianray> FireTek: pastebin the output of 'free -m'
<Morgwyr> any ideas now Dr_willis
<Morgwyr> ?
<Dr_willis> Nope. got a spare video card? :) got an onboard video?
<Morgwyr> should i to ubuntu about this?
<Morgwyr> i've tried it on a vga monitor already, and my spare video card.
<Morgwyr> i have a spare nvidia 7800, which is old enough to be supporte.d
<Dr_willis> Morgwyr,  wait,. this is affecting 2 different video cards then> what was the 2nd one?
<Dr_willis> Same exact deal eh?
<Morgwyr> same exact thing.
<Dr_willis> sounding more like a motherboard/pcie issue now.
<FireTek> http://pastebin.com/d2e1400ba
<Morgwyr> i have a pretty old motherboard too.
<Dr_willis> Morgwyr,  try some other live cd's (different disrtos) see if it affects them also.
<Morgwyr> the motherboard is from the christmas before last.
<Morgwyr> alright.
<Dr_willis> PuppyLinux is a nice light/fast download.
<Morgwyr> what would be a comparable distro?
<dystopianray> FireTek: it is using 191MB of ram, with 400+MB of disk cache
<Morgwyr> i don't mind a large download.
<Morgwyr> well, for troubleshooting i don't even need a big one.
<Dr_willis> Puppylinux is worth keeping in the toolbox. :)
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> The Gparted Live cd is handy also.
<FireTek> dystopianray: why does it show almost 700
<FireTek> how do i clear disk cashe
<shakey> how do you pastebin?
<shakey> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Morgwyr> which version should i get?
<Morgwyr> there are so many.
<acee12345> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shakey> free -m | pastebin
<dystopianray> FireTek: why do you want to clear your disk cache?
<FireTek> because its using all my memory
<juan> hello! i have just reinstalled kubuntu 7.10 nd i would like to know where to change the login screen
<FireTek> i only have a gig
<dystopianray> FireTek: that's suppsoed to happen
<FireTek> my lappy is lagging like hell
<FireTek> its a duo core
<FireTek> gig of ram
<dystopianray> FireTek: that isn't anything to do with the memory usage
<FireTek> why the lag
<dystopianray> FireTek: run 'top' and see what is using the cpu
<Morgwyr> Dr_willis; should i get the 3.01retro-k2 version?
<acee12345> !xgl
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<FireTek> it shows the most anything is using is 2.5%
<zero1> hi people, correct me if i'm wrong but, gutsy doesn't seem to require me to enter my password (for root privs) as much as feisty.  what is this new thing it's using?
<dystopianray> FireTek: in what way is it lagging?
<Dr_willis> Morgwyr,  yea whatevers the latest.. 3,01  i think came out alst week
<shakey> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<Dr_willis> Morgwyr,  its like under 100mb i think. :)
<Morgwyr> Dr_willis; what does the retro mean, though? it's the one i'm downloading.
<FireTek> while scrooling webpages, opening apps ect.
<Dr_willis> No idea :)
<FireTek> just real sluggish
<dystopianray> FireTek: what video card do you have?
<FireTek> bah.. ATI built in
<FireTek> not sure what exact model
<juan> anuone know how to change the login screen?
<dystopianray> FireTek: are you using the radeon or fglrx driver?
<Dr_willis> change what on the login screen.
<Dr_willis> thers kdm themes and a theme manager for it
<Dr_willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kdm, kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme
<FireTek> whatever it installed
<FireTek> i have not changed anything
<ccshen> i've uninstalled 915resolution. however, the kaffeine still doesn't support opengl, and my screen resolution can only be set to 1024x768(normally is 1280x800)
<FireTek> kubuntu did not even recognize my sound
<dystopianray> ccshen: 915resolution is not needed for gutsy
<juan> i would like to change the login screen completely, add anew one, Dr_willis
<FireTek> I have to patch it whenever i install it
<dystopianray> ccshen: use 'xv' instead of opengl for video output
<FireTek> dystopianray: any ideas whats causing it
<ccshen> to dystopianray: but why my screen resolution can only be set to 1024x768 after removing that?it seems so blurred
<dystopianray> FireTek: no, sorry
<dystopianray> ccshen: you'll need to fix your xorg.conf
<FireTek> bah... i think Gateways suck!
<Morgwyr> Dr_willis; if puppylinux works, what then?
<FireTek> lol
<Dr_willis> Morgwyr,  well its some basic troubleshooting
<Morgwyr> Dr_willis; not to be a hassle, but if i get that to work, can i come back here and if you're around get some ideas?
<ccshen> to dystopianray:        SubSection "Display"
<ccshen>                 Depth           24
<ccshen>                 Modes           "1280x800"
<ccshen>         EndSubSection
<ccshen>  
<dystopianray> ccshen: you are using the 'intel' driver and not 'i810' right?
<Dr_willis> Morgwyr,  its 3 am here. I wont be here much longer
<Morgwyr> Dr_willis; alright. i'll try to figure it out, then. :D
<Dr_willis> Morgwyr,  if it does work.. well it sounds like a kernel/motherboard oddity
<sub[t]rnl> !kdmtheme | juan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdmtheme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ccshen> yes. s
<Morgwyr> i think if it does i'll try feisty and upgrade, Dr_willis.
<sub[t]rnl> juan: sudo apt-get install kdetheme, then go to kontrol _> system adminestration -> KDM Theme to change it
<dystopianray> ccshen: grep /var/log/Xorg.0.log for 1280x800 and pastebin it
<Dr_willis> Morgwyr,  if Feisty worked.. and GUtsy dont.. well.. thats another interesting tip.
<Morgwyr> well, i've had ubuntu dapper on this before.
<Morgwyr> not this video card granted, but same mobo.
<ccshen> to dystopianray:(II) I810(0): PanelID returned panel resolution : 1280x800
<ccshen> (II) I810(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1280x800 Warning: We only handle seperate sync.
<ccshen> (II) I810(0): Modeline "1280x800"   71.11  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync
<ccshen> (II) I810(0): Modeline "1280x800"   59.26  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 803 809 823 -hsync -vsync
<ccshen> (II) I810(0): Not using mode "1280x800" (no mode of this name)
<ccshen>  
<Morgwyr> Dr_willis, which is why i want to try feisty.
<dystopianray> ccshen: you are using 'i810', you should be using the 'intel' driver
<juan> sub[t]rnl thanks
<ccshen> to dystopianray: excuse me, i don't know how to do it.
<dystopianray> ccshen: change i810 to intel in xorg.conf
<jonna> Anyone else having problem with kde-window-decorator crashing every now and then?
<FireTek> dystopianray: is there different drivers for my ati card that work better
<dystopianray> FireTek: no idea
<ccshen> to dystopianray: you means change Driver string "i810" to "intel", that's ok?
<dystopianray> ccshen: yes
<FireTek> what is ubiquity
<FireTek> what is ubiquity.. anyone know?
<dystopianray> FireTek: it is the unbuntu installer
<ashfaq> Help me with vm server for kubuntu gutsy please!
<ashfaq> How should I start and succeed installing xp or vista I have both the cds, as most of my programs work on windows until I have full grip of kubuntu
<Les_Caesars> Is there a way to make compiz use Kwin instead of metacity for my window decorator?
<sub[t]rnl> Les_Caesars: kde doesn't use metacity
<Les_Caesars> sub[t]rnl: but my compiz, in KDE does.
<ashfaq> Well some one for me
<sub[t]rnl> !windows | ashfaq
<ubotu> ashfaq: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ashfaq> Dear I want to use virtual machine to be used in kubuntu ok
<Les_Caesars> ashfaq: just so you know we're not ignoring you. I'd help you, but I don't know how to set up a virtual machine
<sub[t]rnl> Les_Caesars: compiz uses compiz for window compositing. edit your ~/.bashrc and add export KDWM=whateveryouwantfordefault
<djdarkman> does someone knows a good folder synchronizing program?
<sub[t]rnl> KDEWM=
<sub[t]rnl> sorry
<ashfaq> Thats the main thing, I heard about virtual machines, and you can use it in kubuntu but how and where to get, that is what I need, kubuntu as I had installed and got the feel is not a a complete windows like distro for a new bee like me for the present
<Les_Caesars> sub[t]rnl: you don't understand. My borders. You know. Buttons that manipulate the window. How the title bar works. It uses Metacity. It's not an emerald theme. It's metacity. How do I change that?
<sub[t]rnl> start->settings->emerald theme manager
<sub[t]rnl> ?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install emerald if its not there
<Les_Caesars> I don't want emerald. I want to change window decorators. Compiz allows you to choose window decorators. In previous flavors of Ubuntu, I've had the option to choose Kwin, metacity, and emerald.
<Lynoure> I upgraded to gutsy before beta and now Adept is telling me there is a new version and that I should upgrade... what should I do?
<LEE986321> eh ok how can i tell if i am 32 or 64, i got my disks mesed up
<sub[t]rnl> emerald is the window decorator for compiz, it allows you to change themes, et cetra
<coteyr> uname -m
<Dr_willis> Les_Caesars,  no idea on that. I just know that to change4 the kde window deco. I install emerald.
<coteyr> LEE; uname -m
<Dr_willis> previou flavors of ubuntu used beryl - not the compiz-fusion.
<sub[t]rnl> well, kubuntu used beryl right
<sub[t]rnl> compiz was the gnome varient
<Les_Caesars> It was still compiz in 7.04 though
<coteyr> ok so I ran update manager and my box crashed at around 80% of installing the packages. How can I recover
<LEE986321> ok i am running i86
<Dr_willis> well im out of here.  Night all.
<sub[t]rnl> night dr
<coteyr> lee; sounds 32 to me i have amd86_64
<Les_Caesars> sub[t]rnl: no. They are completely independent. it went like this:
<Les_Caesars> compiz was popular. Everyone used it.
<Les_Caesars> Compiz was outshined by Beryl. Everyone used that.
<Les_Caesars> compiz and beryl merge. Everyone uses compiz now.
<LEE986321> ok  now if this serves me right all i need to do in this version is activate my drivers an it should restart
<sub[t]rnl> beryl fork, remerge of the two to compiz-fusion
<Lynoure> Should I upgrade again? Or can I somehow make it realize I already upgraded?
<LEE986321> correct with out havig to change it to vesa
<Les_Caesars> ok. I have a more important problem. I have no "Recent applications" in kickoff
<sub[t]rnl> kickoff is kde4's "kicker" right?
<sub[t]rnl> never used it
<sub[t]rnl> Lynoure: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LEE986321> ok...if i get the black screen of death i am hitting the hay lol
<AndyMan1> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Lynoure> sub[t]rnl: I have the latest versions already
<jonna> Lynoure: I have same problem as you...
<Les_Caesars> kickoff is what SUSE uses.
<Les_Caesars> and Sabayon
<Lynoure> jonna: it seems at the slightly later stage the system decided it was up-to-date after all
<sub[t]rnl> Lynoure: yeah, after running that command it should satisfy adept
<coteyr> My box crashed 80% of the way thru of a update-manager update. Now the system will bot but not in the recent kernel the apps seem to be there but apt notifier (or whatever it is) says i have a distro update pending. when I run it it says it is complet
<sub[t]rnl> Les_Caesars: ah, ic
<coteyr> is there anyway i can recover?
<Lynoure> sub[t]rnl: Why? Should I report a bug in Adept, because for upgrading, apt-get dist-upgrade is strictly recommended against...
<coteyr> is there a way to recover
<coteyr> sorry about the repeat
<sub[t]rnl> Lynoure: heh
<sub[t]rnl> Lynoure: just run the command, if your currently using the most current, nothing will happen
<sub[t]rnl> Lynoure: and your adept will be fixed, if not, you'll upgrade the packages that your missing, win win
<jonna> I still get the version upgrade after i do a "fetch updates" in adept manager. (after running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade)
<Lynoure> sub[t]rnl: Still, sounds like a bug to me.
<sub[t]rnl> same
<sub[t]rnl> its all over bug.launchpad and google
<ernie_de> hi
<Lynoure> We had this same thing with dapper->edgy updates, I think
<jonna> Well.... it seems to be up to date so i guess it doesn't matter that much.
<sub[t]rnl> don't let a little icon drive you crazy
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<jonna> :)
<LEE986321> well it worked lol
<LEE986321> but my monitor has an issue lol
<DHQ> how do i check my kubuntu version in linux
<sub[t]rnl> DHQ: lsb_release -a
<DHQ> sub[t]rnl, what is this LSB Version:    core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-noarch:core-2.0-ia32:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.1-ia32
<sub[t]rnl> not sure what that is
<robotphood> anyone know how i can bind my mouse back/forward buttons to work in konqueror/dolphin
<DHQ> dolphin sux :( i love my konqueror as default
<robotphood> i prefer dolphin :P
<DHQ> robotphood, y
<ernie_de> anyone an idea, why my dist-upgrade dies silently after the download?
<DHQ> robotphood, what so good in it
<robotphood> light and does everything i need
<DHQ> robotphood, you can open new tabs
<robotphood> what do you mean
<DHQ> well in dolphine can you open new tabs
<lee_> eh how do i enable comsite?
<jiger> somone help me. my existing partion is not getting recognized and not loading though it exists
<lee_> eh composite?
<jiger> it is containing /usr
<mulander> hi all, I recently upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 (according to the method listed on kubuntu.org). Now adept_notifier poped up with a regular update and after it finished a button labeled 'version upgrade' appeared next to the 'finish' button.
<lee_> ?
<jiger> I have just upgraded from feisty -> gusty
<sub[t]rnl> !fstab | jiger
<ubotu> jiger: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mulander> can anyone tell me why I have this button active? (I already upgraded :> right?)
<sub[t]rnl> mulander: its a bug
<jiger> ubotu:/usr with its original(as per feisty) UUID is listed but not lodaing
<lee_> yeah it seems to be the Bug
<DHQ> mulander, even i have the same thing guess its a bug
<sub[t]rnl> mulander: if sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesn nothing, your using the most current version
<mulander> ok thanks all, just wanted to be sure :)
<lee_> any how..how do i engage composite?
<DHQ> when i lock my desktop and resume it i doesnt resume it just stays there without any activity
<jiger> anyone have ne idea how to force recognition of a partion?
<lee_> hmm sounds dangerouse to me
<lee_> erg i am headin to bead, iam dead dog tired
<sub[t]rnl> night lee
<jiger> the partion exists. it is clean too but not getting loaded on boot
<jiger> no /dev/sda? handle is being created
<lee_> sub[t]rnl night..oh befor i hit the hay.. its all working great save for needing to activate composite
<jiger> though the partition is fine
<lee_> where do i go?
<sub[t]rnl> what kind of compositing you looking for? kwin composits
<sub[t]rnl> or are you talkinag about compiz-fusion
<lee_> sub[t]rnl hmm not sure what k is asking for
<lee_> just a sec Ill crash  it brb
<lee_> the composite manager crashed twice with in a minute and is there for dissabled...the othr reads.. you muset enable compoisite
<lee_> oops I hit the ok
<lee_> Iam guessing wht ever one comes with  KDE
<tomer> anyone know why compiz causes the window frame to disappear
<Cugel> tomer: if you mean the titlebar, then yes.
<tomer> Cugel: yes that is what i mean. how do i fix that?
<Cugel> You need to add one line to xorg.conf, about enabling some visuals. A search on 'titlebars disappear compiz' shows you lots of answers.
<Cugel> sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24   --- from a terminal. That does the trick.
<ubuntu__> Does anyone know why dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might not recognize my GeForce 7600 GS video card?  discover sees it.
<ubuntu__> Would it make any differnce if I am running off the livecd?
<sJim> Hello!
<xevious> those kde4 beta 3 packages are borked. should probably remove that from the topic
<xevious> and kubuntu.com
 * xevious goes to bed
<alexey__> Q: I want to install 7.10, but I only have 7.04 (DVD). Is it possible to install 7.04 and update to 7.10?
<dystopianray> alexey__: yes, but it's faster and easier to just download 7.10
<ubuntu__> alexey__: yes, there should be instructions on upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10 on the release page
<Morgwyr> Kubuntu boots to a black screen after alt install; I can load PuppyLinux on it just fine. Anyone know of a fix?
<Omarian> after a kernel update, ubuntu adds 2 entries to the boot menu. i know how to remove the menus but i wanted to know if there is a way to actually remove the older kernel.
<pag> Omarian, sudo apt-get remove $package  works for kernels too
<Omarian> so if i wanted to remove 2.6.20.15 i would do sudo ap-get remove kernel...
<Omarian> what is the actual package name
<pag> linux-image-2.6.20-15-generic  probably
<Omarian> oh ok
<Omarian> that makes sense
<Omarian> are there any other packages i need to remove?
<pag> not as far as I know
<Omarian> OK
<obiwan_> hi @ all
<Omarian> i am also trying to access some windows shares over the lan but smb is not installed and i cannot install it from system settings
<Omarian> where do i begin?
<pag> !samba | Omarian
<ubotu> Omarian: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Omarian> thanks i will check those out
<obiwan_> @Omarian isn' t i t already on board with your Ubuntu?
<Omarian> no its not
<Omarian> i just ran apt-get and it was installed
<ubuntu__> Omarian: the client side is.
<Omarian> oh really>
<Omarian> ?
<obiwan_> i thogt so
<obiwan_> thougt
<Omarian> how do i activate it to browse windows shares
<ubuntu__> You should be able to browse your local network.
<obiwan_> wan x window do you use?
<obiwan_> I mean what type of wm do you use
<ubuntu__> I just open konqueror, and click on "Network Folders" the "Samba Shares"
<ubuntu__> the -> then
<obiwan_> @ ubuntu I used the same way
<obiwan_> my problem is the rights management
<Thempleton> This is nice. How do I statically assign a specific device-name to a USB resource as a keystick or an ext. HD?
<obiwan_> I had XP running before and all my data are saved on a external disk
<neptunepink> roflmao; <alt-f2>yes
<neptunepink> They have no, too! :D
<obiwan_> my problem is I can read it but I can't write on it.
<ubuntu__> obiwan_: are you mounting the disk?  Or are you accessing it over a network?
<Omarian> i am trying to mount a windows share and it is telling me that the mount point does not exist
<Omarian> it is a network share
<ubuntu__> Omarian: I assume that the rights issue is on the Windows box.
<obiwan_> anybody here knowing the worldbook hard disk form Western Digital?
<Omarian> no the issue was not on the windows box. i just fixed it by going to network and add network folder
<Omarian> its working
<obiwan_> @ubuntu access is only possibly through network
<obiwan_> it has only an rj45 attach
<ubuntu__> I'm not certain I understand.  What did you do differently?
<obiwan_> @ ubuntu me or omarian?
<Minnozz> My wireless network randomly fails, I don't know what's wrong with it. I don't use a networkmanager but placed my settings in /etc/network/interfaces . There is an error when I ifup wlan0, but it Just Works. Anybody knows why it fails?
<obiwan_> ah omarian
<Omarian> kaffeine is not playing my avi files
<Omarian> should i try a different program
<Omarian> ?
<Thempleton> This is nice. How do I statically assign a specific device-name to a USB resource as a keystick or an ext. HD?
<nicolai_> Omarian: try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<obiwan_> @ omarian: avi files are like a container perhaps you have not installed the needed codec?
<Omarian> i believe its the xvid one
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve the CUPS problem "Print file was not accepted (client-error-request-value-too-long)!" for print jobs larger than (seems to be) 32M?
<nicolai_> !restrictedformats | Omarian
<ubotu> Omarian: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Omarian> thank you
<nicolai_> No problem :)
<obiwan_> how about my problem whith the rights management ?
<tott> Hey,, got a prob, anyone got time?
<vbgunz> anyone know why I have no tty 1 through 6? I only have a really fast blinking underscore :/
<obiwan_> western digital has an own software for windows but none for linux-pc's
<Thempleton> Hello, how to symlink to a USB keystick? Every time I insert the stick it is assigned to a different dev name depending on what other USB resources are present. Thanks
<obiwan_> I tryed askin the support but they even did not aswer
<obiwan_> answer
<Omarian> this is taking a while
<Omarian> is there a program i can install that will play avi files?
<Omarian> i don't want to sift through codecs and libraries etc
<Omarian> not right now at least
<sJim> mplayer
<obiwan_> @omarian you'll need the xvid codec
<sJim> mplayer has codecs fir windows avi
<Omarian> oh really? mplayer?
<Minnozz> Well, I don't know if anybody saw what I said, but my internet failed again
<sJim> I didn't install anything else and all avis work fine
<Minnozz> <Minnozz> My wireless network randomly fails, I don't know what's wrong with it. I don't use a networkmanager but placed my settings in /etc/network/interfaces . There is an error when I ifup wlan0, but it Just Works. Anybody knows why it fails?
<tdj_> maybe you have disabled broadcasting ?
<tdj_> on the router
<Minnozz> I don't know
<Minnozz> lets see
<tdj_> if you dont know    probally you didnt
<Minnozz> When it failed, there was an endless row of these errors in /var/log/syslog: http://paster.dazjorz.com/?a=rawpaste&p=1202
<Minnozz> anybody knows what those errors mean? ^
<obiwan_> I've got a programm that runs only on windows xp systems how can I get it on ubuntu?
<tdj_> if you google on those errors
<obiwan_> I mean running on ubuntu
<tdj_> you see that there are more with same problem
<emonkey-f> obiwan_, which program?
<Thempleton> obiwan_:the answer is Wine
<Omarian> i installed mplayer and codecs and am trying to play an avi file from the network but it is trying to copy it locally first. why does it not stream it?
<sJim> you need plugin for stream
<Omarian> is it gstreamer?
<sJim> there is firefox plugin for mplayer
<obiwan_> @ emonkey I#ve got an worldbook external harddisk from western digital an have no problem to access all my files but I can't write on it cause of the rights management
<sJim> or mplayer plugin for firefox...
<obiwan_> the original wd software
<Omarian> plugin to stream avi files in firefox??
<emonkey-f> obiwan_, I've got the same external HD but no problem with read and write on it.
<emonkey-f> oh ok, I didnt use any wd program before maybe I've not installed that
<Omarian> i don't understand
<obiwan_> emonkey how do you access it ?
<Minnozz> tdj_: should I disable any programs when using /etc/network/interfaces?
<obiwan_> my problem is perhaps that I did it before
<tdj_> sorry  i dont know
<emonkey-f> obiwan_, I plug it in and then a wizard is appearing which opens for me an konqueror or dolphin file manager
<emonkey-f> obiwan_, yes could be
<sJim> Omarian: are you trying to watch stream divx with browser or .avi-files from your hard drive
<obiwan_> but it seems you have an other version cause mine is only accessible about network (without usb)
<Thempleton> <Thempleton> Hello, how to symlink to a USB keystick or ext. HD? Every time I insert the stick or ext. HD it is assigned to a different dev name depending on what other USB resources are present. Thanks!
<Omarian> sjim: what i am trying to do is play an avi file over the network in mplayer but it will not stream it
<emonkey-f> obiwan_, ah yes .... you're right.
<Omarian> i would prefer to not watch in the browser
<Omarian> if i have a choice
<obiwan_> @ templeton I think your problem is the automatically mount of your usb devices
<tdj_> 1
<Omarian> geez why is this so complicated
<emonkey-f> obiwan_, maybe you'll find an answer here: http://www.uboontu.com/results.htm?cx=002072379199720138921%3A9m-bgfzutzq&cof=FORID%3A10&q=western+digital+external+hard+disk+network&sa.x=0&sa.y=0&sa=Search#1115
<obiwan_> in earlier times we needed to mont all manually and so i had scripts that assined everytime to the same folder
<obiwan_> that was for Templeton
<obiwan_> emonkey thx
<Omarian> any suggestions?
<Thempleton> obiwan_, in that scripts do you have to recognize what ext HD is new attached to USB... how to recognize this?
<sJim> whats the error message?
<ashfaq> Just downloaded vmware server from the site, now help me get installed for use, I tried the means by logic, but I failed to see the programe listed
<vbgunz> anyone know why I cannot access terminals (tty) 1 through 6, I see only a blinking underscore/cursor :(
<ashfaq> I have kubuntu gutsy latest installed!
<dystopianray> is anyone else finding that their nvidia drivers don't work?
<dystopianray> the kernel module cannot be found and X won't start?
<ashfaq> No one to help with vmware installation pl.
<afd_> hi! I'm having problems with the audio control keys on the keyboard, to control the sound volume
<afd_> the keys (sort of) work: there's a small popup that appears on the screen and it gets toggled to maximum 11% volume if I press the increase volume key
<afd_> but it has no effect on the volume
<afd_> using kmix (and the systray applet), I can change, for real, the volume
<afd_> I've set in kmix the global shortcuts, but they seem to be overridden by this other control that doesn't work
<sJim> How can I install multimedia buttons on Toshiba laptop?
<afd_> any ideas what to do? (or should I try to explain better my problems?)
<aspirin_on_kubun> hi kubuntu users :-)
<Franzmax> hello.  How can I mount a partition of my existing HD while running kubuntu from a live CD?
<tsdgeos> yesd
<tsdgeos> -d
<obiwan_> @templeton I had my first experiences whith linux 9 years ago but the syntax is surely the same as at this times  you use mount than the type of disk and an mountpoint and umount to unmount your device
<Thempleton> obiwan_, had a system crash with Gutsy. Again, how to recognise which USBstick is automounted by script if devicename changes?
<obiwan_> my idea was set off the automatically mount and do it manually
<obiwan_> the other side is you have to mount all manually then
<obiwan_> even your cd or dvd
<Thempleton> OK, it is fairly obvious but not of practical use if I've many USB devices like HDs and sticks.
<Franzmax> How can I mount and use a HD when running kubuntu live CD?
<Minnozz> anybody knows how to fix these errors? I get them when my network fails (they're in /var/log/syslog) and it's impossible to get my network to work again without rebooting. http://paster.dazjorz.com/?a=rawpaste&p=1202
<Thempleton> obiwan_, it seems I've to search by script (or better a demon) for a marker file to distinguish the specific USBstick and read in mtab where it is mounted.
<Thempleton> Franzmax, you have to do exactly as you do in a HD installation, using mount.
<Franzmax> Thempleton: means i have to modify fstab and mtab first?
<Thonolan> hello there
<obiwan_> @ thempleton, thats a nice idea too  you can assign a name to your device to search for or you use the internal serial number
<obiwan_> anyone here running a smartphone on ubuntu
<Thempleton> Franzmax, no, fstab is red if the system doesn't know how to mount a device and mtab says what device is already mounted. You need to  <mount /dev/"devicename" /"mountdir">
<Thonolan> can i repair my apt-get after a broken update trial to 7.10 ?  my system still running on 7.04 but adept ,apt-get wont work
<Thempleton> obiwan_:ok, thanks, I'll try this way.
<Franzmax> Thempleton: do i have to create a new dir in (say) /media like /media/hda1 ?
<obiwan_> franzmax it will be helpful to distinguish your devices
<obiwan_> perhaps you give a name like external harddisk1
<Thonolan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41486/
<lars_> hallo habe da eine Frage wie man ein rpm installiert
<Thonolan> that i get if i try to apt-get -f install
<Thonolan> lars_: deutsch auf #kubuntu-de
<Thempleton> Franzmax, yes this is a good idea, use a more mnemonic dirname as obiwan_ suggests.
<lars_> also rpm habe ich installiert
<lars_> ok
<Franzmax> ok, thanks Thempleton and obiwan_
<Thonolan> nobody any idea for me ?
<obiwan_> Thonolan perhaps you could try it about your software packages
<Thonolan> obiwan_: i cant start adept
<obiwan_> do you use a wm?
<Thonolan> obiwan_: i use kde
<Thonolan> obiwan_: you mean that ?
<Thonolan> with wm ?
<obiwan_> yes
<obiwan_> window manager
<Thonolan> obiwan_i use kde
<Thonolan> i was hopefully there is an option to clean that
<obiwan_> do you have systemtools on it ?
<seraph> hi, i don't want some partitions (recovery partitions) to be shown in konqueror/dolphin, is there a way to hide them?
<Thonolan> obiwan_: which kind of tools  ?
<Thonolan> a special program ?
<Thonolan> obiwan_: or the point: system preferences?
<emonkey-f> seraph, Maybe it's possible through /etc/fstab, but I've never done it.
<obiwan_> I've got a german version of Gnome running an there is not only the adept manager but I've got also a package manager
<emonkey-f> obiwan_, you mean synpatic pakcage manager?
<emonkey-f> I mean Synaptic
<Thonolan> obiwan i have try synaptic also
<Thonolan> that is the packet manager for gnome
<Thonolan> same problem
<Oakbox> morning all, i was wondering. is there a way to get kubuntu to only open some of the applications back from your session when you reboot but not others?
<Jucato> you can either 1. quit them before logging out or 2. exclude them from being started in System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Session Manager (there's an entry field there to list app names) or 3. Manually autostart those that you want and start with a blank sessions
<Jucato> !autostart | Oakbox
<ubotu> Oakbox: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<obiwan_> Thonolan sorry that was actually my last idea
<Thonolan> obiwan_: np thanks for your patience and help
<obiwan_> np
<obiwan_> Thonolan, do you have an install dvd?
<Thonolan> obiwan_: i have yesterday dl the 7.10  and i have a alternate dvd 7.10
<obiwan_> why dont you try start it perhaps it has something like a repair funktion
<Thonolan> obiwan_: i mean an alternate 7.04
<Thonolan> obiwan_: that i will try yes thanks for hint
<obiwan_> I meant repair option
<obiwan_> but you understood
<Thonolan> obiwan_: yes
<Oakbox> Jucato: thank you :)
<PacShady> Anyone home?
<Thonolan> obiwan_: i have it ! i have delete my sources list and build a new clean now adept running
<PacShady> Iĺl take that as a yes
<Thonolan> pheew
<Thonolan> PacShady: ^^
<PacShady> Gahh, now I realise I need to change my keyboard layout too
<PacShady> While Iḿ doing so, could someone be able to tell me how to restore the login screen to look how it did in Feisty? ie. no user list?
<PacShady> I did it with two computers easy, now I can find a single reference to it on the net at all
<metalspawn> Hey can any1 help me i am using kubuntu 7.10 and i have the error hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options-refused uid 1000. i got ntfs-config but you need 2 run as root (and i don;t know how) PLease HELP :D
<PacShady> Anyone at all? Any takers?
<metalspawn> And also i downloaded nvidia drivers and same prob need to run as root please help :D ?
<PacShady> I can't remember how to do it :'(
<metalspawn> Come on :D no1 able to help me quickly ?
<sJim> metalspawn: you need to mount your drive
<pag> PacShady, edit /etc/default/kdm.d/20_kubuntu_default_settings - make the second line read: THEME="/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu-no-userlist"
<metalspawn> yes :D trying
<sJim> I googled a script which did it all
<PacShady> Thank you :) not the way I did it previously, but if it works it works!
<sJim> paste your error to google
<metalspawn> ok
<Minnozz> why can't I remove knetworkmanager?
<metalspawn> let me try
<sJim> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<kraut> moin
<xanax`> is there somewhere a tutorial that explains how to launch the 7.10 Desktop CD - step by step (with lots of screenshots) ?
<xanax`> when I reboot on the CD, I can see a menu, I choose the top first item (start or install) but the next screen I get is a prompt that tells me to type HELP ...
<metalspawn> sJim: ok lol i am totally new to this sorry i have the site and it says type the following lines blah blah. Should i type it in "Run Command" ?
<Thonolan> moin  kraut
<piespo> salve
<sJim> metalspawn: type "konsole" in run command
<piespo> avrei un problemino con samba su kubuntu
<metalspawn> sJim:  ok thanks figuring it out :D will see now
<piespo> utilizzando la finestrella di host deny dove avevo provato ad inserire * non accedo piu' alle cartelle anche se tolgo * e metto l'ip della macchina da collegare su host allow
<obiwan_> @ piespo credo che qui parlino tutti solamente inglese
<obiwan_> prova #kubuntu-it
<metalspawn> sJim:  ok thanks i can acces it but i can't write any files to it ? that normal ?
<sJim> metalspawn: yea, go to system setting, then hit the advanced tab
<sJim> there Disk & filesystem
<piespo> grazie obiwan
<obiwan_> di niente
<metalspawn> sJim:  y\k
<metalspawn> sJim: K
<metalspawn> sJim: k cool have it
<metalspawn> let me t3est
<Ajzo> is there any program allow u to convert AVI movies to DVD format ? :}
<Minnozz> how come Aiccu doesn't start automagically?
<metalspawn> sJim: Thanks i ave it . no just one more prob can any1 help me install nvidia drivers
<metalspawn> Or run my session as root
<metalspawn> The same thinkg
<Minnozz> anybody uses Aiccu here?
<metalspawn> The setup says i require root acces
<obiwan_> Hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi obiwan_ :)
<xenol> how can i use kbfx plz?
<obiwan_> is that your real name?
<pag> xenol, add it to a panel and enjoy
<pag> xenol, of course you have to have it installed first ;)
<obiwan_> @ tonio_ it's mine :)
<piespo> are there some persone that know samba? (sorry for my english)
<mulander> how to run the GUI front-end for managing /etc/apt/sources.list in 7.04
<mulander> ?
<thomas_> mulander: use adept_manager
<Tonio_> obiwan_: what's yours ?
<obiwan_> @piespo a client is already installed on ubuntu why?
<mulander> I'm on the phone with my gf, and I try to guide her to this menu
<thomas_> mulander: but best way is still doing it by hand ;-), thats what I prefer
<obiwan_> Your nick is my realname
<mulander> thomas_: yeah, try to tell sources entries on the phone :>
<Tonio_> obiwan_: almost my real name too :)
<tp123> hi all
<pag> obiwan_, including underscore? ;P
<thomas_> mulander: ask her to send her sources.list file to you, modify it for her and send it back ;-)
<skazkin> helo all
<pag> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<obiwan_> you don't meet everyday one
<tp123> Who speak Russia ))
<pag> !ru | tp123
<thomas_> mulander: or tell her to go here: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<ubotu> tp123: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<obiwan_> no without underscore ;)
<skazkin> я)
<tp123> sps
<tp123> __
<tp123> 0)
<piespo> I have some problem with perission of host in samba
<rand_acs> when firefox32 updates, using it's automatic updater, how do you get it to load all the plugins again? I can see them there, but the browser doesn't pick it up
<obiwan_> bye @ all
<hilmar> Hey does any one know how to fix my sound in kubuntu
<hilmar> ?
<agresor> Apache module mod_suexec
<agresor> how to install this ?
<agresor> please ?
<rohan> is there some kde program i can use to convert audio files from one format to the other ?
<pag> hilmar, well.. with the information you're giving it's hard to say anything but "unmute it" or "plug the wire"
<rohan> some program which is preferably in the ubuntu/debian repo
<pag> !info soundkonverter | rohan
<ubotu> rohan: soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 479 kB, installed size 1888 kB
<agresor> Apache module mod_suexec ?
<agresor> anyone know something about that ?
<pag> !repeat | agresor
<ubotu> agresor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<spiroo> But why have they not been able to fix all bugs yet in kubuntu :'(
<spiroo> Kopete is part of KDE I know, but it does not work at all. I just installed a clean copy of the final version, and got a few errors already
<pag> spiroo, fix for the kopete is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29
<lorenzo_> Ddd
<spiroo> And it always says, version upgrade in Adept XD
<pag> spiroo, iirc that's also a well-known bug
<spiroo> But why has it not been fixed in final version? :P
<momal> anyone know where i can report 2 problems with dolphin ?... im pretty sure they would be considered a bug or at least a big problem.
<hilmar> oki how did you say I coul fic my sound ?
<ScorpKing> !find esd
<ubotu> Found: gstreamer0.10-esd, kdesdk-dbg, kdesdk-doc-html, kdesdk-scripts, libesd-alsa0 (and 15 others)
<spiroo> Anyway, I wonder how to change from Konqueror to Firefox. I mean, I will when I click on links/urls everywhere in Kubuntu I want it to be opening in Firefox not Konqueror.
<pag> spiroo, kcontrol -> default apps
<ScorpKing> i get /usr/bin/esd not found. what packages is missing?
<pag> ScorpKing, esound
<ScorpKing> momal: look around on launchpad
<ScorpKing> pag: ty
<pag> ScorpKing, (or pulseaudio-esound-compat )
<ScorpKing> :)
<spiroo> Could someone write or send me a link for all known bugs and solutions?
<waylandbill> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<rohan> pag: that was wonderful, thanks
<pag> np :)
<ksivaji> !cervisia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cervisia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spiroo> paq: Im sorry to say, but that patch for Kopete you send me does not work
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? already addressed; check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29 with downloads for 32bit and 64bit
<pag> !doesntwork | spiroo
<chriswilliams> kicker doesn't load on startup, how do I fix this?
<ubotu> spiroo: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<waylandbill> !info cervisia
<ubotu> cervisia: a graphical CVS front end for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 740 kB, installed size 2016 kB
<spiroo> paq: Haha okay sorry, Uhm when I am trying to login it just crashes and send me a crash message.
<waylandbill> chriswilliams: load kicker using alt-f2 and then log out and log back in. It should be stored in the session and loaded next time.
<pag> spiroo, install that pach and relogin in kde
<chriswilliams> waylandbill, I have session's turned off
<spiroo> paq: okay, but I have already done that
<chriswilliams> is there a way to fix it without turning it on?
<spiroo> paq: Or do you mean logout from xsession?
<pag> spiroo, yup.
<spiroo> okay Iĺl that
<waylandbill> chriswilliams: add it to Autostart
<waylandbill> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<chriswilliams> waylandbill, ok thanks
<julie> bjr
<spiroo> paq: Thanks, the patch worked. Hope I have not have to deal with more problems now :D
<pag> spiroo, I hope that too :)
<roland> why can't i hear a thing since i have changed from Ubuntu to Kubuntu???
<Pasar> my usb devices dont seems to work.. whenever i connect a stick/mouse/cam simply nothing happens.. the device will get electricity but i cant find it anywhere on my system (feisty)
<kristina> hi, I just installed gutsy. somehow adept locked up (it says another process is using it) tryed pkill adept/aptitude/apt-get with no luck, any ideas?
<roland> Kristina: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pag> !aptfix | kristina
<ubotu> kristina: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<roland> some Ideas to my soundproblem?
<roland> my Card is a SB Audigy1
<ardchoille> !sound | roland
<ubotu> roland: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kristina>  pag, roland: tnx, worked.
<Pasar> whatabout my usb problem? noone else seems to have it :-/
<pag> Pasar, you could try one thing, though I don't know will it work. add " usb-hadoff " to kernel boot options
<pag> usb-handoff that is :)
<julie> bonjour es ce ke kelkun peux m aider svp
<kaminix> I've installed both mediubuntu's and mplayer's codec pack, but there are still some DivX 5 files I can't play. What else is there to install?
<pag> !fr | julie
<ubotu> julie: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pasar> aaah, that may work, i installed restricted drivers. but where do i change these boot options?
<kristina> one last question: why does konversation quit completely and not end up in the right lower corner (sorry I don't know what that's called) when clicking on x?
<pag> kristina, does it have tray icon enabled in settings?
<flub> Hi.
<pag> Pasar, alt+f2 -> " kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst "
<flub> I'm trying to isntall 7.10 from the CD, but the installing thing hangs right at the start in step 3, during "Scanning disks".
<ardchoille> kristina: Enable the system tray item: Behavior  > General
<flub> Could anyone help me?
<pag> Pasar, find al line that says (something like) " # defoptions=quiet splash "
<ardchoille> kristina: fwiw, that is known as the "tray" or "notification area"
<Pasar> found it
<Pasar> shall i add to that line?
<ardchoille> pag: I believe he's also going to need to edit his kernel line for the current kernel.
<pag> Pasar, yup.
<pag> ardchoille, " sudo update-grub " will take care of that ;)
<kristina> ardchoille: cool thanks
<ardchoille> pag: Ah, yes it will
<kristina> bye bye
<Pasar> so that's what im gonna do next? ;)
<flub> Anyone?
<titanix88> hey what about gutsy kubuntu?
<titanix88> hey what about gutsy kubuntu?
<pag> Pasar, yup. save the file, enter that command and (if there will be no errors) boot the computer
<Pasar> yeah, all fine. im gonna try now! thanx a lot!
<ardchoille> titanix88: What about it?
<titanix88> i mean ur experience...:o
<titanix88> i mean ur experience...:o
<ardchoille> titanix88: Works good here except that I have no tty 1-6
<Smorg> hi
<ardchoille> !hi | Smorg
<ubotu> Smorg: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Smorg> :-)
 * Smorg is upgrading to gusty atm
<titanix88> no ctrl+f1-6 tty?
 * Smorg is excited!
<ardchoille> titanix88: yes, but I have a feeling it will be fixed soon.
<spiroo> Does anybody know how to load a module in apache2?
<gameplayer> hello
<spiroo> I wanna load the mod_rewrite
<gameplayer> spiroo: a2enmod ?
<spiroo> a2enmod, where?
<ardchoille> spiroo: Are you sure it's not already loaded?
<spiroo> yes
<Smorg> hopefully it goes as smoothly as edgy -> feisty
<spiroo> How do I do then?
<gameplayer> if the mod is installed, you can load it by typing sudo a2enmod <module_name>
<gameplayer> then, restart apache
<hilmar> hey how do i  Innstall VLC
<hilmar> Þ
<hilmar> ?
<unclephreak> does anyone in here know anything about video encoding?
<pag> hilmar, " sudo apt-get install vlc "
<spiroo> okay thanks gameplayer. One more thing, my .htaccess file does not load
<gameplayer> mmmhhh...
<spiroo> It should point to /var/www/www/default.php inside .htaccess, but it does not work
<ardchoille> spiroo: Is that path correct? (www x 2)
<hilmar> oki when I  do sudu apt-get install vllc
<hilmar> this comes
<hilmar> hilmar@hilmar-c52521ee:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc
<hilmar> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hilmar> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<hilmar> hilmar@hilmar-c52521ee:~$
<ardchoille> hilmar: close adept?
<spiroo> Should I look inside sites-enabled or sites-available? Yes the path is correct. I have solved this problem before, but I never know how I fix it XD
<martin_> pag: it didnt change much.. my usb mouse is reacting (but too slow to be reasonably used, and thats probably because i had it plugged on startup this time) - my stick is blinking all through the booting but it doesnt show up anywhere :(
<pag> martin_, hmm.. dunno then. sorry.
<gameplayer> i've got a problem with adept on a fresh reinstall of gutsy, with the home dir kept from my feisty install
<hilmar> hey does  any one know how to  run XP while using Linux , can I do  it with Kubuntu
<ardchoille> martin_: Anything in dmesg?
<xenol> i got problem plazing dvd on gutsy i am missing libdvdcss2 can someone tell where from can i get ti plz?
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<xenol> ardchoille: will feisty libdvdcss2 work on gutsy too?
<traene> Does someone know the current legal state of libdvdcss?
<traene> (in Germany)
<martin_> ardchoille: yeah, quite so...
<ardchoille> xenol: http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/
<martin_> ardchoille: it did detect a mass storage device somewhere along the way
<martin_> archoille: but it says sth like [   25.012000] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<ardchoille> xenol: To answer your question, yes, libdvdcss2 will work on gutsy
<mooper> heh, whats the best way to play dvd's on feisty?
<ardchoille> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<feierfox> hi
<xenol> ardchoille: ty
<ardchoille> yw
<tharun> Hi, why am I getting this error when trying to run the version upgrade *Gutsy beta --> Final*: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<hilmar> can't you  run windows XP while using Kubuntu ? :S
<feierfox> i want to make a dist-upgrade with the adept manager ... everything works, but then i get an error: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<mooper> ardchoille: I already have that installed (libdvdcss2) but vlc wont play DVD's ! :(
<martin_> ardchoille: at some point it even says a storage device was registered.. but its nowhere in kde-info or /media/
<feierfox> what can i do?
<feierfox> editing something in my sourcelist?
<ardchoille> mooper: O don't use vlc, I don't know
<gameplayer> i've got a problem with adept on a fresh reinstall of gutsy, with the home dir kept from my feisty install. Adept still propose me tu upgrade to gutsy...
<Smorg> is there a linux cd emulator like daemon tools?
<ardchoille> martin_: does dmesg give a device path (/dev/sda*)? If so, try mounting it.
<traene> Smorg: but you can mount iso's, why are daemon tools needed?
<mooper> ardchoille: what do you use?
<titanix88> smorg:don't know but iso mounting is easy.
<Smorg> copy protection
<ardchoille> mooper: mplayer, it supports closed captions and vlc doesn't.
<spiroo> Would be damn nice if you could right click on an ISO-file and choose mount ;)
<Smorg> for emulating copy protected windows game disks on wine using an iso created with alcohol
<titanix88> smorg: ?!!!
<ardchoille> spiroo: You can write a service menu item to do that or look for one on kde-look.org
<Bur3k> a bug in the kvpnc ?  "QString::arg(): Argument missing: Wrong authentication method used. We use "MD5" but peer want "SHA1", this will be fixed., OpenVPN"
<Smorg> I broke one of my diablo II install disks but fortunately saved an image :-D
<spiroo> okay, but would cause some problems I guess because I do not only wanna mount ISO. I wanna mount all kind of images.
<titanix88> smorg:wine can not properly make cd checking games run.
<titanix88> smorg:wine can not properly make cd checking games run.
<Smorg> @spiroo
<spiroo> Like .bin, .cue, .img, .nrg and so on
<ardchoille> titanix88: Please don't repeat your posts
<Smorg> I had a similar problem with alcohol's format
<Smorg> there is a converter you can use
<Smorg> pretty easy
<neur1> hello
<spiroo> Yeye, I just wanna be able to mount them, mostly for watch movies.
<martin_> ardchoille: mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Smorg> titanix: it probably can if you use a perfect 1:1 image
<Smorg> I don't see why it wouldn't
<titanix88> now repeating?...:o
<titanix88> now repeating?...:o
<shooood> hi all
<Smorg> still repeating
<ardchoille> spiroo: http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=287   There's tons of service menu stuff there
<martin_> ardchoille: also dmesg didnt exactly give me an address
<mooper> I get error 12:14:39: xine: couldn't find demux for >dvd:///dev/hda< when trying to play dvd's in kaffeine
<Smorg> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ardchoille> mart:(
<ardchoille> martin_: :(
<titanix88> now?my damn client:(
<Smorg> hm can't remember what its called
<ardchoille> titanix88: Looks ok now, thanks for fixing :)
<spiroo> thanks ardchoille
<Smorg> ah yes cd image conversion :)
<martin_> ardchoille: well, at least thats a justification to keep my xp-partition :) thanx a lot anyway!
<shooood> pls guys i hanna some help here
<ardchoille> martin_: Not every usb device is recognise4d. I had a usb stick that wasn't recognised and I bought a new one, fixed the problem.
<shooood> i'm totally new to linux
<ardchoille> shooood: What do you want help with?
<shooood> i wanna know if i have an open source
<Smorg> ZOMG PLOX gief Hlep!1
<shooood> how to set it uo from the terminal
<spiroo> Would be nice with a GUI like Daemon-tools to mount images. I would be doing it if I could, but I cannot
<Smorg> aa yea theres mdf2iso
<Smorg> universe repository
<shooood> setting up a program
<b01ka> How do I enable the DESKTOP EFFECTS in Kubuntu 7.10, so far I had no success
<martin_> archoille: well, i tried quite a number of them..
<Smorg> emulation and mounting are totally different
<Smorg> daemon tools actually emulates the physical hardware
<b01ka> can someone help mee?
<shooood> let's seeb0lka what is ur VGA model
<b01ka> ATI
<b01ka> mobility 1400
<Smorg> which makes things like copy protected disks possible to run
<ardchoille> !ati | b01ka
<ubotu> b01ka: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shooood> u go to System>Desktop Effect
<martin_> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shooood> it'll ask u to enable driver u have to confirm
<Smorg> maybe winehq knows...
<shooood> and it'll download the driver then installing it and ask u to restart
<b01ka> in System there is no option Desktop effect
<stupidgirl> hi I have kubuntu 7.10 and when I plug in my external usb drive it shows under /media/ but when I click on it in dolphn there it wont open, and it says at the bottom of the screen "hal-storage-removable-mount-options refused uid 1000" any1 know how i can fix it
<shooood> sorry b0lka under system u 'll find preference then desktop effects
<tysonsw> I need a little help.. my computer keps stalling at shutdown.. all I se is the kubuntu window and there it stops
<shooood> b0lka does it work ?????????
<b01ka> ni preference
<b01ka> in kubuntu
<shooood> yup
<shooood> i guess so
<tysonsw> I need a little help.. my computer keps stalling at shutdown.. all I se is the kubuntu window and there it stops
<shooood> let me ask first what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu ????????
<Lynoure> shooood: Where? I'm looking at System settings, and cannot see desktop effects either?
<maverick> is QTparted capable of resizing NTFS drives mounted using NTFS-3g ??
<b01ka> KDE
<spiroo> KDE4 for the way :D
<Smorg> probably the first entry in the faqs
<Lynoure> shooood: I thought it was there by default only for Gnome (Ubuntu)
<tysonsw> I need a little help.. my computer keps stalling at shutdown.. all I se is the kubuntu window and there it stops
<shooood> this's another thing i wanna ask about
<shooood> what is KDE and gnome
<shooood> ?????????????
<maverick> shooood: !KDE
<stdin> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<maverick> !kde | shooood
<ubotu> shooood: please see above
<stdin> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<b01ka> shooood can you aopen a private chat with me?
<tysonsw> I need a little help.. my computer keps stalling at shutdown.. all I se is the kubuntu window and there it stops
<stdin> shooood: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE too
<traene> tysonsw: Did you try hit escape when start seeing the kubuntu window?
<shooood> thank u all
<tysonsw> traene no
<shooood> and b0lka
<shooood> i can't open it coz it said am not a regestered member
<b01ka> ok
<stupidgirl> hi I have kubuntu 7.10 and when I plug in my external usb drive it shows under /media/ but when I click on it in dolphn there it wont open, and it says at the bottom of the screen "hal-storage-removable-mount-options refused uid 1000" any1 know how i can fix it
<tysonsw> traene but io got another problem to.. the computer has stoped booting from cd-rom.. I can't boot form my kubuntu cd
<b01ka> Kubuntu 7.10 should have by default the desktop effects, if I read correctly?
<stdin> b01ka: no
<stupidgirl> no b0lka
<b01ka> ok
<traene> tysonsw: wrong boot order in BIOS?
<tysonsw> traene no.. hAVE ALREADY CHECKED THAT
<traene> tysonsw: no reason to yell :-)
<tysonsw> traene sry.. didn't mean to..
<tysonsw> traene I just hit the caps
<shooood> i downloaded a cedega program using torrent and i wanna know how to install it
<titanix88> shoood: kde & gnome are like different versions of windows with different outlook but same kernel.;)
<stdin> !cedega
<traene> tysonsw: but there must be some bios output on the screen, to see what it boots and why
<shooood> i see that when it ask me to download a 508MB files
<b01ka> ok so that you can understand me better, when I loaded kubuntu for the firts time It said something about enabling the ATI proprietary driver; I did this and It seems that the video card works
<b01ka> but
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<tysonsw> traene yeah.. it says it starts the cd.. but then it finds out that kubuntu is already installed and stops booting form cd
<shooood> ubotu plz all i want is some one how tell me how to install any program that i have its source
<traene> tysonsw: no idea how to help from here, sry
<fregl> hi
<tysonsw> traene okej.. thanks anyway
<stdin> shooood: ubotu is a bot, follow the link it gave
<titanix88> shoood:ubotu is a bot:)!!
<titanix88> shoood:ubotu is a bot:)!!
<traene> tysonsw: maybe you can boot knoppix and delete the kubuntu partition...
<shooood> ok
<traene> shooood : that depends on the software. Normally configure && make && make install
<titanix88> anyone here use reiserfs?
<shooood> thanks all guys
<chris_> does anyone here use mythtv btw?
<maverick> "/media/D device is busy" ....how can i free this device ?!!
<traene> chris_: no, vdr.
<jussi01> !compile | shooood
<ubotu> shooood: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Lynoure> titanix88: if you have a question about it, just ask. It's quicker than doing a poll first
<chris_> traene: whats vdr?
<traene> chris_: Video Disk Recorder (I think from Klaus Schmidinger?).
<titanix88> what is the advantage over ext3?that's all?:(no poll!:((
<titanix88> what is the advantage over ext3?that's all?:(no poll!:((
<traene> chris_: Tv without need to install X basically
<jussi01> shooood: which program are you trying to install?
<stdin> !reiserfs | titanix88
<chris_> traene: thanks, can it run in X or not?
<ubotu> titanix88: reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<shooood> cedega and am running ubuntu
<traene> chris_: sure, if you install it. its based on Debian
<shooood> as i know that cedega program is not free
<chris_> ok, final question, will it work with pvr 150?
<traene> chris_: there is an c't edition (www.heise.de)
<jussi01> shooood: cedega is incredibly hard to compile imho. I would just pay for the pacaged version if i were you.
<shooood> so  beside the way to install it i need a way to make it regestered
<traene> chris_: dont know
<traene> chris_: but there i a wiki too
<stdin> shooood: try asking in #cedega
<shooood> what is the pacaged version ??????
<chris_> traene: thanks for your help
<jussi01> shooood: the version yo pay for - that you can install a lot easier and is fully featured
<traene> chris_: not for that :-)
<shooood> first i don't have money to pay for a prog
<shooood> and i guess that linux prog are free of charge
<traene> shooood: cause you all invested into that game :-)
<maverick> guys, i want to umount one of my drives, but it keeps saying resource is busy, am not using it not opening any folder from it...whta can i do to free it ?!!
<nosrednaekim> maverick: are you running some program thats accessing it?
<stdin> shooood: to use cedega you have to pay per month, more info in #cedega
<traene> maverick : lsof /dev/cdrom maybe?
<Lynoure> shooood: it's not expensive, ~15 dollars if I remember. And no, all programs for Linux are not free of charge, even all open source programs are not free of charge.
<titanix88> anyone know how to crack cedega?
<Lynoure> stdin: not to use, to keep downloading, if I recall right
<JackPhil> after upgrade to gutsy, kaffeine-xine always crashing
<mooper> when I try to open DVD in any player I get "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device." or similar, any Ideas?
<Lynoure> stdin: the version you have gotten, you can keep using till the end of world, if you wish.
<stdin> Lynoure: for a subscription, it's completely free if you use the svn version (for testing)
<SoulChild> hey all ,.... what does this mean ?? " ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found."
<spiroo> One thing i bother me on. Why has i not been fixed, when you ctr+x on a file on desktop and paste it somewhere else. the file on desktop still is there. It just copy the file.
<traene> SoulChild: Probably a wrong ACPI implementation of your mainboard
<nosrednaekim> SoulChild: is it a fatal error?
<SoulChild> nosrednaekim: no, everything works fine
<traene> SoulChild: as long as you don't want Acpi-Sleep or something like that I would ignore it
<nosrednaekim> SoulChild: if everything thing is working...don'tworry about ACPI errors, probably nothing importatn
<SoulChild> traene: okay
<stdin> SoulChild: from something I saw a while ago, that's something to do with ACPI (a dump of the acpi code)
<traene> SoulChild: for more information have a look into the current Linux Magazin
<SoulChild> hwo di i clear all my logs, or force logrote to archive them???
<traene> SoulChild lograte --help says: "-f" to force
<zmitya> hi all, I have a fully upgraded feisty, but adept does not show the "version upgrade" button
<zmitya> why ?
<zmitya> trying this
<zmitya> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/
<flick2> hi, could anyone get compiz running properly with kubuntu? for me the taskbar buttons are not flashing for any applications which are supposed to flash them
 * nosrednaekim doesn't know a thing about upgrading
<Lynoure> flick2: I haven't tried, but I know others have succeeded, even on ATI radeon X600
<flick2> ok
<flick2> if anyone could confirm that flashing the taskbar works with compiz enabled, i can then keep trying to fix it
<flick2> there could be something wrong with my installation, as it is not a clean install - i installed kubuntu over ubuntu
<titanix88> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<Lynoure> flick2: http://www.revis.co.uk/site/?q=node/173 (about the compiz, for feisty)
<titanix88> !filesystems
<ubotu> ext3 is the default fileystem in Ubuntu (and many other Linuxes). Alternative Linux filesystems include reiserfs and xfs. fat32 and ntfs are DOS/Windows filesystems. hfs and hfs+ are filesystems for the Mac. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<flick2> thanks Lynoure
<titanix88> !ext4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flick2> you guys don't prefer running compiz?
<titanix88> flick2: i do.
<flick2> titanix88 for you did the taskbar (minimized) button for any window ever flash (with compiz enabled)?
<nosrednaekim> I do as well
<titanix88> flick2:normally no. but violently when i tried awn.
<Linux_Galore> !artwork
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<WaltzingAlong> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
 * Jucato scratches his head
<Lynoure> WaltzingAlong: hmm? after just one asking?
<WaltzingAlong> just any of us can chat with the bot in private chat
 * titanix88 askeshow to be an op?
<nosrednaekim> nice blog post Jucato
<WaltzingAlong> maybe not all know that
<Jucato> htnaks nosrednaekim
<Jucato> er.. thanks
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: there's a less um... threatening trigger for the same factoid
<Jucato> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: ok thanks
<Jucato> maybe not all know that too :)
<titanix88> stdin:what makes u an op and me not?
<WaltzingAlong> seems the text from the bot is then the same
<Jucato> titanix88: he was asked and you weren't :)
<stdin> titanix88: maybe I killed kittens in a past life and am being punished
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: yeah. I just said less threatening trigger :)
<Jucato> oh stdin's here... that's my cue
 * Jucato disappears in a puff of hexadecimal numbers
<Hub441> hi!
 * stdin breaks in to the matrix and reconstitutes Jucato from binary bits
<spiroo> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Hub441> just noticed that most of kdebluetooth configuration dialogues are gone in gutsy/kde-3.5.8 :/
<Hub441> actually i can't figure out how to control wich bluetooth services get started and how to allow/deny clients to use them
<Hub441> s/wich/which/
<titanix88> stdin:u work with who? cannonical,www.irc.freenode.net,linux fondation? get paid?
<stdin> titanix88: no, no, no and no
<agresor> is it posible to create
<agresor> folder in /sys
<agresor> :D
<vyoman> after yesterdays upgrade I am prompted for a version upgrade again this morning, shall I continue?
<titanix88> stdin:then why, how, by who?
<WaltzingAlong> vyoman: known issue, skip it
<vyoman> thanks
<stdin> agresor: you can, but it will be erased after a reboot. /sys is a virtual filesystem, like /proc
<stdin> titanix88: I am a member of the community and helped out here, answering questions etc. then I was asked if I wanted to help out by being an op, I said "yes"
<agresor> aha oke :)
<titanix88> stdin:i know it's offtopic.but plz...for last time.
<titanix88> ohh, i get:)
<titanix88> stdin:
<titanix88> sorry:s
<kblin> hi folks
<_mika> hi guys, i've a little problem, i open adept manager but it says that another process is already open and until i close it i'll not be able to update anything... the problem is that with a ps aux | grep -i adept (or apt) i haven't any other process...
<WaltzingAlong> kblin: greetings
<WaltzingAlong> !fixapt | _mika
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !aptfix | _mika
<ubotu> _mika: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<WaltzingAlong> ah so close! :D
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: losing our touch are wee? :)
<Jucato> we*
<_mika> thanks :)
<WaltzingAlong> apparently
<kblin> say, is there any qemu frontent in gutsy that's even remotely as useable as vmware's stuff?
<Jucato> !info qtemu | kblin
<ubotu> kblin: qtemu: graphical user interface for QEMU. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (gutsy), package size 568 kB, installed size 960 kB
<Jucato> !info qemulaunch
<ubotu> Package qemulaunch does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> bah..
<stdin> !info qtemu
<Jucato> stdin: done ^^^
<stdin> fine :p
<Jucato> !info qemu-launcher
<ubotu> qemu-launcher: GTK+ front-end to QEMU computer emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4-1 (gutsy), package size 54 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Jucato> I was thinking of that one too ^^
<WaltzingAlong> kblin: something sure but maybe not as first-time user friendly as what you have come to expect from vmware
<stdin> kblin: best way to find out is to open adept, and search for "qenu"
<Jucato> kblin: of course follow stdin, except search for "qemu"
<ozehka> Hey, I'm trying to use dolphin/konqueror as ftp-client. On some servers it would give me a login-box, but on some i need to enter the username like "ftp://username@www.server.net"
<kblin> stdin: I did an aptitude search qemu, and qtemu didn't show up...
<stdin> no, search for qenu, see what it shows :p
<titanix88> stdin: i did some translations in launchpad and with surprise i was acknowledged when i ordered gutsy free cds.:D all i did was writing 17 sentences:p
<stdin> kblin: take a look at virtualbox
<Jucato> kblin: if USB support isn't very much important to you, you can also try virtualbox-ose
<ozehka> my problem is that my username is too long and dolphin/konqueror would change it to "us...ame"
<stdin> titanix88: every contribution helps :)
<WaltzingAlong> ozehka: some probably let you in with anonymous so you could use the username and password like that each time
<kblin> besides, it doesn't tell me if it's useable
<agresor> why do you oreder free cd's
<agresor> when yoy have download
<agresor> :S
<stdin> ozehka: I think that bug was reported a day or two ago
<ozehka> ok
<Jucato> kblin: aptitude search only searches by name. since qtemu doesn't have "qemu" in it's name, that's the problem
<stdin> agresor: to give out to friends, family and random strangers
<ozehka> WaltzingAlong: thanks, it works with anonymous
<Jucato> kblin: if you want aptitude search to search both name and description, you need to put ~d before the word, like aptitude search ~dqemu
<tekstacy> Is there a utility to convert a bunch of .ogg to .mp3's?
<titanix88> agresor: well i currently lack a net connec fast enough:(
<agresor> ah ok
<agresor> :)
<agresor> sorry
<kblin> Jucato: arguably, but even if I did my search in adept, it wouldn't tell me about the usability of the interface :)
<stdin> kblin: google the packages, find the project website and look at screenshots
<Jucato> kblin: of course it wouldn't. would you expect each app to say "the usability of this app sucks" or rocks? :)
<ForgeAus> Jucato! :)
<Jucato> hi ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> good to see you again :)
<flub> Ok, I got hung on the "scanning disk" stage because my iPod was plugged in..
<Jucato> heh thanks
<ForgeAus> and you'll be happy at least this time I have no problem to ask for help with
<ForgeAus> (mostly just a social visit)
<Jucato> haha :)
<Jucato> that's good :)
<ForgeAus> the bad side of the news is I've mostly reverted back to using XP as my primary operating system but I still love Kubuntu and have no plans to remove it
<Jucato> :P
<kblin> stdin: I was going to, but I figured first-hand recommendations would be good as well
<crazy_bus> is there a transkode binary anywhere, as  I can't find one in apt
<agresor> when the games will be available for Linux... I mean.. installations and graphic support.. etc..
<agresor> not with some stupid emoulations..
<agresor> It will be cool then: )
<ForgeAus> agresor thats the problem developers need to seriously develop games for linux
<kudar> anyone experiencing slow wifi with 7.10?
<ForgeAus> like Blizzard and and so forth
<Jucato> kblin: unfortunately, "first hand recommendations" are alway subjective and personal :)
<agresor>  :)
<ForgeAus> or at least *nix compatible ones
<agresor> ForgeAus,  yeag
<nosrednaekim> agresor: doom,neverwinter nights, unreal tournament, americas army... oh yes.. there are games for linu ;)
<ForgeAus> platform independant would be a better idea :)
<agresor> nosrednaekim,  ?
<Jucato> ooh neverwinter nights! that reminds me...
<agresor> playing with wine ?
 * Jucato does some researching.. laters
<agresor> or cedega ?
<agresor> it is stupid.
<ForgeAus> or xover office
<Jucato> it isn't :P
<agresor> YOu newer get grapich like on win
<stdin> agresor: no, those are native games
<agresor> ah
<nosrednaekim> agresor: all native
<Jucato> agresor: they run natively
<agresor> oke :)
<kblin> agresor: that's wrong, btw
<Jucato> research before you condemn :)
<agresor> heh
<agresor> :D
<kblin> agresor: there's games that run in wine just fine
<ForgeAus> Jucato sounds like good advice :)
<agresor> i get installed BIND9
<ForgeAus> I only wish I took it more often
<agresor> and now runing my nameserver
<Jucato> haha :)
<stdin> most games run better in wine than they do in windows
<agresor> listen problem please :D
<agresor> it is funny
<titanix88> hey anyone know how to reinstall grub after xp install?:(i tried a lot but never succeded. any easy semi noob guide?
<agresor> and now i get 2 box
<nosrednaekim> and on the open source side, " sauerbraten, tremulous, bzflag, freecol, wesnoth...."
<ForgeAus> stdin? interesting
<nosrednaekim> !grub
<stdin> !grub | titanix88
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<agresor> one is linux kubuntu and other is windows VISTA
<ubotu> titanix88: please see above
<agresor> and i get NAT connection
<ForgeAus> I had trouble getting alot of popcap/reflexive arcade games working in *nix
<kblin> stdin: that's really game-dependant
<ForgeAus> that and they ALWAYS wanted to change my screen res :(
<ForgeAus> so I had to xrandr almost each time
<stdin> ForgeAus: a lot of people report better FPS rates than on windows
<agresor> can anyone check does my nameserver works propertly ?
<agresor>  ???
<agresor> or is check of that posible ?
<roland_> my soundcard is installed and i can "see", how kaffeine plays a song.
<ForgeAus> stdin, for 3d games? sure I can understand that
<stdin> kblin: I know, that's why i said "most" :)
<roland_> but i can't hear anything :-(
<ForgeAus> Linux is more efficient at 3D stuff it seems
<stdin> ForgeAus: not just 3d, but yeah
<ForgeAus> but I don't play many 3D games
<kblin> ForgeAus: please report bugs about those
<ForgeAus> kblin I can't be certain they're bugs...
<stdin> ForgeAus: linux is generally more efficient with CPU and memory allocation
<ForgeAus> one thing I know Bejeweled 2 worked nicely :)
<kblin> ForgeAus: if wine doesn't restore your resolution properly, that's a bug
<ForgeAus> stdin, possibly I don't know the facts on that one what I do know, is that I don't seem to notice a problem with those things under windows.. probably depends on my application or how critical that issue is to me
<ForgeAus> (which is .. as far as I'm aware of ... not very critical)
<stdin> ForgeAus: start windows, just after it stops loading open the task manager and look at the memory used. then, do the same in linux ;)
<ForgeAus> is gutsy in alpha / beta or an equivalent or is it a major release? (as much as Edgy, Feisty, etc were)
<Minnozz> does anybody know how I can let my mobile phone connect to the internet via bluetooth => my pc ?
<rami> I cant use limewire since the upgrade, whats wrong?
<kblin> which reminds me, are the new closed source ati video drivers worth the disk space?
<stdin> it's released, like edgy, feisty, etc
<ForgeAus> wow, thats quick
<stdin> ForgeAus: 6 month release cycle :)
<ForgeAus> seemed like only a month or two ago (although I'm well aware it was much longer) that edgy was the major version at the time
<nosrednaekim> kblin: not until the 8.42's
<ForgeAus> and fiesty was on its way in
<lello> hi to all!
<stdin> just wait until Hardy
<lello> anyone can help me with a hal problem?
<ForgeAus> what happens when they run out of letters and get to zesty zebra?
<ForgeAus> or wait is there an animal that starts with X?
<stdin> they probably start again
<ForgeAus> or an adjective for that matter :)
<nosrednaekim> lello: what is the error?
<tysonsw> what is the main diference beetwen ubuntu and kubutu
<nosrednaekim> !kubuntu | tysonsw
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: gnome and kde
<ubotu> tysonsw: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<nosrednaekim> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<stdin> !flavors
<ubotu> !GTK and !Qt are !GUI toolkits (i.e. software libraries that draw buttons, textboxes, etc). !GNOME, !KDE, !Xfce and friends are "!desktop environments", which build on top of such libraries to provide a "consistent" desktop experience. !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu
<lello> nosrednaekim: after upgrade 7.10 from 7.04, can't configure (and start) hal demon
<nosrednaekim> lello: try "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<lello> nosrednaekim: now I've remove it from system. So I can reinstall and then use this command?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... reinstall it.
<nosrednaekim> lello: don't ever remove things like that... it can totally ruin your syste,
<nosrednaekim> HAL, dbus, kernels are things you don't want to remove
<tysonsw> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lello> I now nosrednaekim, but it seem to doesn't finalize installation and also upgrading of all other packages
<nosrednaekim> lello: what?
<lello> nosrednaekim: when I upgrade some pakages or other application, Adept says that can't commit changes
<nosrednaekim> did you reinstall hal?
<lello> nosrednaekim: here the output of your command (with some cuts): "invoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "start" failed." - after starting hal
<lello> of course I had reinstall hal
<nosrednaekim> lello: ouch....
<lello> nosrednaekim: what mean ouch.... 8-(
<nosrednaekim> lello: it means "not good at all"
<nosrednaekim> lello: whatever you do, don't reboot
<tysonsw> does any1 know were I can find wireless drivers??
<lello> nosrednaekim: I gues... but there a way to solve?
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | tysonsw
<ubotu> tysonsw: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<lello> nosrednaekim: also the error at the end of hal install: "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<ubuntu_> o.o
<stupidgirl> hai, how to make something start at startup in kde? like compiz
<lello> nosrednaekim: also knetworkmanager can't work, and also kde-desktop
<nosrednaekim> lello: erkk I don't know how to fix that...
<nosrednaekim> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<nosrednaekim> lello: knetworkmanager relies on HAL.
<stupidgirl> oook thanks nosrednaekim  what if i want 2 make it "compiz --replace"
<lello> nosrednaekim: any idea?
<nosrednaekim> stupidgirl: create a .desktop file in that DIR and make the associated command "compiz --replace"
<attunix> What libraries do I need installed to program in GTK?
<nosrednaekim> lello: ok...let us try something... try a reboot.
<stupidgirl> ook nosrednaekim  thnx
<Gerrit> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<attunix> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<nosrednaekim> attunix: that would be a question more suitable for #ubuntu
<attunix> nosrednaekim: ok
<attunix> Gerrit: with mplayer you can play dvds with no codecs
<lello> nosrednaekim: I reboot a lot of time. The strange thing is that system is stable and I can use all my USB pendrive and printer
<stupidgirl> what do u mean by associated command, nosrednaekim , do i just put that in the file
<stupidgirl> sorry im a noob
<nosrednaekim> lello: huh....odd, so what doesn't work?
<Gerrit> attunix: mplayer says: Couldn't open DVD device: /dev/dvd
<nosrednaekim> stupidgirl: get the kcontrol module for autostarting...
<lello> nosrednaekim: at this moments nothing but I think it is an important component, or not?
<TheKing> Is there something wrong with apt-get?
<Gerrit> I'm trying to play a DVD with mplayer. In /var/log/syslog it says: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41510/
<WaltzingAlong> TheKing: no
<TheKing> Ok, I am having problems using it.
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix | TheKing
<ubotu> TheKing: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<TheKing> I will try that.
<TheKing> I have a KILL process warning, should I allow it?
<WaltzingAlong> sure
<plooper> hey, kubuntu keeps freesing up after being up for around 10 mins. Anyone know what could be causing this?
<lello> nosrednaekim: so I can use system without this daemon?
<nosrednaekim> lello: if everything is orking for you... sure!
<nosrednaekim> lello: linux didn't have it for 10 years!
<WaltzingAlong> linux
<Gerrit> I am trying to read a DVD but I get errors (such as: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41510/ ). However, it has worked once. What can I try?
<TheKing> WaltzingAlong: The command you told me hasnt worked. I am not using Adept Manager. I am in a Terminal using the command sudo apt-get install alien, but it stops at connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<WaltzingAlong> TheKing: apt-get, adept, aptitude, synaptic, and the others are, as far as i know, frontends to apt
<WaltzingAlong> TheKing: but what you are mentioning is timeouts in connecting to the repository
<lello> nosrednaekim: ah ok! I think it is important... but you know a technical forum where I can find some solved problem like this (not ubuntu forums) ?
<TheKing> Yes.
<TheKing> My Internet Connection is running perfectly.
<WaltzingAlong> sure TheKing so it can be other things; use a mirror or try again later or diagnose further
<WaltzingAlong> !mirrors | TheKing
<ubotu> TheKing: Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<nosrednaekim> lello: no..I don't... but www.linuxquestions.org ussualy has alot of technical people.
<aztun> hi
<nosrednaekim> !repositoreis
<nosrednaekim> !repositories
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositoreis - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<aztun> anyone knows when vmware-server package will be avaiable on gutsy commercial repository?
<tjohnson> hi there
<nosrednaekim> hello
<lello> nosrednaekim: thank you very much!
<WaltzingAlong> TheKing: sorry i meant https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<TheKing> Its ok
<gnutered> I have a problem with Kubuntu.  I went through the process to install XGL and compiz, and now it seems that even normal X doesn't start the KDE window decorator.  I have since removed xserver-xgl and restarted X but that still doesn't seem to help.  Clues?
<gnutered> (this uis Gutsy, on a Dell Inspiron 6400, ATi graphics card)
<WaltzingAlong> gnutered: have you also removed compiz-fusion ?
<TheKing> WaltzingAlong: I do not want to install Kubuntu over again.
<kristina> hi, when I select an image (for example) in dolphin the preview stays that of the folder, even though the actions are the ones of the image. is that a bug or something?
<gnutered> WaltzingAlong: no - should that affect the window decorator in standard X?
<WaltzingAlong> TheKing: nor do you need to. instead of using us.archive.ubuntu.com you could find others that are close to use at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<WaltzingAlong> gnutered: kwin --replace ?
<TheKing> But how do I use these mirrors? (sorry kubuntu noob)
<ardchoille> aztun: I believe that's in the Canonical repo now
<aztun> ardchoille: I cant find it
<ardchoille> aztun: Sorry, Canonical > Main
<WaltzingAlong> TheKing: read up on changing your sources.list file;
<ardchoille> aztun:  http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/v/
<WaltzingAlong> !source-o-matic | TheKing
<ubotu> TheKing: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<gnutered> WaltzingAlong: there is actually no compiz-fusion package - it looks like it's compiz now.  And I can workaround with running kde-window-decorator, but that's a band-aid
<TheKing> Thanks
<aztun> ardchoille: when I do "apt-cache search vmware-server" I only the the modules packages
<aztun> vmware-server-kernel-modules
<WaltzingAlong> aztun: as far as i know it is not yet available in gutsy's canonical repository
<ardchoille> aztun: You need to add  "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy main" to your sources, then update, then search
<aztun> thx ardchoille, gonna try
<ardchoille> WaltzingAlong: It's there
<WaltzingAlong> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> aztun: Want a command to do it all at once?
<sn00py> hi! I wanted to find out which network drivers are in use. so I typed in "lsmod". it doesn't show madwifi but "ath_pci". is ath_pci another network driver?
<sn00py> i think i need madwifi for aircrack
<TheKing> Another noobish question, where is the sources.list file located
<vlt> Hello. Any idea how to solve the CUPS problem "Print file was not accepted (client-error-request-value-too-long)!" for print jobs larger than (seems to be) 32M?
<gnutered> TheKing: /etc/apt
<WaltzingAlong> TheKing: /etc/apt/sources.list
<TheKing> ok
<aztun> Imposible obtener http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<aztun> it doesnt work
<aztun> :?
<TheKing> I cannot write to the file. I do not have the required permisssions.
<WaltzingAlong> ardchoille: could not find vmware-server in archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy main
<WaltzingAlong> TheKing: right, alt+f2; kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> WaltzingAlong: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/v/vmware-server/
<aztun> I added this line to sources.list "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy main"
<TheKing> ok
<aztun> but it doesnt work
<WaltzingAlong> ardchoille: sure i know it was there for feisty
<karthikeyan> SOS help!!!!! I messed up with Kubuntu 7.10 and lost the file /usr/bin/libasound.so.2 , can any one email me that file
<aztun> ardchoille: maybe those are packages for gutsy?
<WaltzingAlong> karthikeyan: reinstall the package that provided it
<ardchoille> aztun: WaltzingAlong has a point, maybe it's there for Feisty but ot for Gutsy
<Tstnz> !xgl
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<karthikeyan> but how to re install
<aztun> karthikeyan: download it yourself
<aztun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=libasound.so.2&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<Tstnz> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<karthikeyan> thanks
<karthikeyan> I wil lok for it
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks ...64bit Gutsy is "almost" there ...Google Earth works but it's kinda slow. Was reading on Mark shuttleworth's blog that ATI is working to gether some Linux teams to come up with a driver that will finally do the job for most cards sold within the last few yrs ...let's hope this works out
<Jucato> aztun: were you trying to install opera?
<gnutered> karthikeyan: a better way should be: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libasound2
<karthikeyan> ok
<karthikeyan> wil try
<aztun> Jucato: im trying to install vmware-server on gutsy
<Jucato> and the canonical repository is blocking you?
<aztun> and I´d like to do it using oficial respos
<aztun> not compiling
<aztun> I cant find the vmware-server package on canonical repos
<Jucato> aztun: remove the archive.canonical.com repository, it's the wrong repo
<Jucato> yes, it doesn't have one
<gnutered> aztun: I agree - it appears that vmware-server is not yet available in gutsy repos
<aztun> so the only solution is to compile
<aztun> or wait for the repo upgrade
<aztun> :(
<Jucato> vmware-server can't be available in the official ubuntu repos, that's why it's in the commercial canonical repos
<gnutered> aztun: or just install from the tarball from vmware.com
<gnutered> works for me
<Jucato> aztun: might be a long wait, but either way, that canonical repo is malformatted
<aztun> yea, I know gnutered , I have done it many times
<ardchoille> How can I compile my kernel?
<aztun> but I prefer commercial repos for easier upgrade later
<BluesKaj> where's eagles123 or whatever his nick is ...he knows which site has the vmware server tutorial and the right repos as well
<gnutered> aztun: agree.  But even with feisty for some reason I can't remember I used the tarballs over the repos.  I think I had problems getting the packages to work for some reason
<Minnozz> How can I discover the 'name' (for in /etc/network/interfaces) of my usb bluetooth dongle?
<gnutered> Jucato: the partner repo (replaces the commercial repo) only has opera in it at the moment
<Jucato> gnutered: yep
<Jucato> I meant the format of his repository
<aztun> yes gnutered, Im using partner repo
<Jucato> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy main --> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner (I think)
<aztun> yes Jucato
<aztun> thats the line I have on my sources.list
<Jucato> <aztun> Imposible obtener http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<Jucato> <aztun> I added this line to sources.list "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy main"
<Jucato> according to you, it isn't
<aztun> yes
<aztun> with that lines I get an error
<aztun> with this one is works: "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner"
<aztun> but cant find vmware-server package
<aguitel> anyone use devices with chipset Realtek 8180L ?
<ardchoille> aztun: It's not there yet. I gave you the wrong info, sorry.
<aztun> no problem ardchoille :)
<aztun> ey guys, U know any grafical tool to configure compiz on ubuntu similar to beryl-manager?
<aztun> on kubuntu
<agresor> why i can not install
<tysonsw> i need help with ndiswrapper.. I cnat get it to work
<agresor> 7.10
<fluffman> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<agresor> i always get to 82%
<agresor> configuring apt...
<agresor> Scaning MIrrors... :s
<agresor> and it stops there..
<fluffman> aztun: follow directions above ^
<agresor> i almost brake my pc :)
<aztun> I have allready seen that fluffman
<tysonsw> i need help with ndiswrapper.. I cnat get it to work
<agresor> how can fix that error ?
<aztun> but there is no info about gui to configure compiz on kubuntu
<fluffman> compizconfig-settings-manager
<aztun> thx fluffman
<fluffman> it's under K Menu > settings
<aztun> gonna try compiz
<fluffman> yw, aztun
<tysonsw> i need help with ndiswrapper.. I cnat get it to work
<aztun> because beryl is too overblooated for me
<gnutered> well WaltzingAlong, it seems that removing compiz and then restarting X has made my window decorator happy
<aztun> gonna restart X
<aztun> see u
<aztun> :)
<fluffman> aztun: if beryl is bloated, then don't bother with compiz
<aztun> why fluffman??
<gnutered> WaltzingAlong: so, thanks
<aztun> I though is simpler than beryl....
<fluffman> it's worse
<aztun> isnt it?
<fluffman> beryl seemed light and easy
<Jucato> beryl no longer exists per se :)
<fluffman> compiz WAS lighter, but when they merged compiz got BLOATED
<tysonsw> i need help with ndiswrapper.. I can't get it to work
<arcade> so, hohum.  How do I get the compiz stuff in 7.10, I wonder. :-)
<Jucato> fluffman: I thought you can still opt not to have compiz-extras (w/c is beryl)
<aztun> well
<aztun> im gonna try
<fluffman> aztun: that's the best
<Jucato> basically compiz-core is still the original compiz + a few stuff added
<fluffman> just try and find out for yourself
<Jucato> aztun: if you need help, #compiz-fusion people are willing to offer assitance
<tysonsw> i need help with ndiswrapper.. I can't get it to work
<Jucato> (or you could try #ubuntu as well)
<karthikeyan> Ya sound is working , thanks a lot!
<arcade> I feel kind of silly. :)  Just upgraded to 7.10 to try the compiz-stuff, and i'm having trouble finding out where to configure it in kubuntu (the Ubuntu-docs seems to be talking about where in gnome to click)
<fluffman> !compiz | arcade
<ubotu> arcade: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<tysonsw> i need help with ndiswrapper.. I can't get it to work
<Jucato> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jucato> tysonsw: ^^^
<arcade> fluffman: ah. :)
<Kenichi> adept crashed in 7.04 and now it closed how to fix?
<Jucato> !adeptcrash | Kenichi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptcrash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> er..
<Jucato> !aptfix | Kenichi
<ubotu> Kenichi: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jucato> ah, adeptcrashfix... *headdesks*
<LjL-Temp> !adeptcrash is <alias> adept crash fix
<LjL-Temp> !apt-fix is <alias> adept crash fix
<LjL-Temp> !adeptfix is <alias> adept crash fix
<LjL-Temp> ouch.
<Jucato> I could have done that :)
<LjL-Temp> i'm not logged in.
<Jucato> !adeptcrash is <alias> adept crash fix
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Jucato
<LjL-Temp> Jucato: yeah but lately i've seen this factoid called in just about every possible (non-working) way :)
<Jucato> !apt-fix is <alias> adept crash fix
<Kenichi> that crash happens all the time when upgrading to kde 3.5.8
<fluffman> RAWR
<fluffman> adept keeps telling me a new distro is available
<[ifr0g]> hi, how do i find my fully qualified host name ?
<fluffman> but apt-get is smarter
<fluffman> any ideas on how to make it stop?
<Jucato> fluffman: known bug.
 * Jucato thinks it will be fixed soon
<fluffman> great
<fluffman> thanks, Jucato
 * fluffman was sitting here changing all of my repos to say feisty, then dist-upgrading again
<WaltzingAlong> gnutered: yeah i thought perhaps compiz was still active
<Jucato> it is... as compiz-fusion
<WaltzingAlong> [ifr0g]: you could use localhost (referring to a setting needed with squid, for example)
<bjwebb> what program is good for searching special characters?
<Jucato> kcharselect ?
<bjwebb> probably
<spiroo> How do I install KDE4 Beta 3. Do not link me to that page. I do not understand what I should do after I have installed kdebase-workspace and kde4base-dev.
<attunix> Does Gutsy have KDE4?
<LjL> no
<spiroo> Not built in
<fluffman> spiroo: go to that page
<fluffman> and actually TYPE what it says
<bjwebb> hmmm how can i search?
<spiroo> anyway, does anybody know how to do it. fluffman: NO!
<fluffman> in TTY, type: export KDE blah blah blah
<spiroo> I wanna hear how I should do because I did not do it right last time
<Jucato> kde4 **BETA** 3
<WaltzingAlong> attunix: no kde 3.5.8 ships with kubuntu 7.10 (gutsy)
<WaltzingAlong> in
<spiroo> I ACTUALLY did what it says on that page, but does not work, or I did it wrong. PLease help me anyone
<Jucato> heheh if you said "with" it would be the other way around :)
<fluffman> ok you typed everything spiroo?
<Jucato> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<spiroo> yes I guess so
<WaltzingAlong> thought i corrected quick enough, guess not ;D
<sythol> Hallo
<fluffman> now, do cp /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: which things did you do? where did you get stuck? what 'does not work'? what were you expecting and what happened instead?
<spiroo> Jucato: I know, but it actually does not work.
<bjwebb> how do i insertunicode characters using keyboard?
<Jucato> what doesn't work? how doesn't it work? what are you trying to do?
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: had you installed kdebase-workspace ?
<spiroo> I think I did all of them, nothing happened after reboot
<fluffman> yes he had
<sythol> hi everybody
<Jucato> spiroo: you don't need to reboot
<spiroo> the export things, how SHOULD I run them?
<spiroo> In terminal right?
<Jucato> spiroo: to run a single kde4 beta3 app, you need to use Konsole, enter those 4 export commands
<Jucato> then run a kde4 beta3 app by name
<Jucato> (like dolphin, konqueror, whatever)
<acrabuni> alquien habla aqui español
<kaminix> How do I enable .svg uploads to my Mediawiki?
<sythol> Can somebody tell me how can i install ftp server on my ubuntu 7.10
<LjL> !es | acrabuni
<ubotu> acrabuni: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Jucato> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<LjL> sythol: apt-get install yourfavouriteserver
<spiroo> okay, should I enter the export lines in terminal?
<lil_cain> hello. Just upgraded to gutsy, was able to restart x no problems. When I reboot though, it only gives my virtual ttys, it doesn't seem to bes starting x. Init 5 is just crashing the machine
<Jucato> spiroo:in Konsole, yes
<sythol> thank
<kaminix> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gusty and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<kaminix> !Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<alvor> привет
<WaltzingAlong> sythol: also look into sftp access (ftp interface to ssh)
<sythol> sftp
<acrabuni> alquien de venezuela
<LjL> !ru | alvor
<ubotu> alvor: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<spiroo> What about Xephyr and that things?
<LjL> !es | acrabuni, por favor hable ingles aqui
<ubotu> acrabuni, por favor hable ingles aqui: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Jucato> spiroo: Xephyr is only for "To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session"
<juan_> si
<spiroo> Jucato: What actually does that mean then?
<Jucato> spiroo: if you want to start kde4 beta3 as a full session. as in a regular kde session/login. but without starting a new X server.
<spiroo> I can read on internet, but I do not understand what it actually points to.
<Jucato> it will run inside a window
<spiroo> okay
<Jucato> full session = full, normal, regular, login/desktop session
<spiroo> The last thing then, KDE 4.desktop, does not work to edit that file and add those exportl ines
<Jucato> Xephyr = allows you to have an X session inside a window
<spiroo> okay thanks for clarify that
<ardchoille> I can see how that would be useful
<juan_> acrabuni i am from venezuela
<Jucato> ardchoille: except it doesn't do hardware accelerated stuff. so no fancy effects
<MaTiAz> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ardchoille> Jucato: heh, no comment :)
<MaTiAz> what were the commands to use if adept crashed and the database was locked?
<ardchoille> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<MaTiAz> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<juan_> i am using konversation, where do i fin a list of servers?
<LjL> juan_: http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/FAQ#Where_is_the_server_list.3F
<tysonsw> any1 know a way to install wireless drivers without using wrapper or th ubunutu webside
<WaltzingAlong> juan_: you can import mirc's server list
<_6502_> hello... after upgrading from faisty to gutsy my soundcard (reported by lspci as an NVidia MCP61) stopped working (with feisty was working fine); any pointers for this problem ?
<tysonsw> any1 know a way to install wireless drivers without using wrapper or th ubunutu webside
<spiroo> okay now some apps works. How do I do the rest in kde4 beta 3?
<_6502_> NVidia MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2), that is
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: yes
<WaltzingAlong> !wifi > tysonsw
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong I have already tried that
<bjwebb> what keyboard shortcut will input a unicode character?
<VSpike> is krfb protocol compatible with vnc?
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: a full session? instructions are at the same site http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: and which wireless chipset do you have?
<spiroo> I runned plasma and all programs I had dissapeared, is that correct?
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong how do I find that one?? don't remember the command :p
<WaltzingAlong> start with lspci in konsole but that does not show the chipset
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong done.. now what?
<bjwebb> what keyboard shortcut will input a unicode character?
<WaltzingAlong> bjwebb: ask google. otherwise repeat no more often than 15 minutes in here. thanks
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: find the one referring to your wireless, which is it?
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<bjwebb> WaltzingAlong: soory
<spiroo> When I started Xephyr and plasma. The taskbar does not show any apps. Should it was that?
<baudthief> Is moving from feisty to Gutsy worth the effort?
<Jucato> spiroo: yes. that's normal for the *beta3*
<WaltzingAlong> baudthief: depends on you
<spiroo> OKay, can someone explain last step for me? http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<baudthief> WaltzingAlong: Is it more stable :p
<WaltzingAlong> have you had stability problems with kubuntu 7.04? baudthief
<spiroo> I have been copy that file but I do not know how I should change name and edit
<_6502_> baudthief: i just did, and my soundcard is not working any more, for example
<ardchoille> How can I add icons/entries to the location shown in konqueror when I go to "system:/" ?
<baudthief> _6502_: gasp, heh - Audigy support in ubuntu is crap as is, I need sound ;\
<baudthief> WaltzingAlong: Unsure if its an issue with feisty or not, occasional hiccups - most force me to reboot at least once a day
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<tekteen> anyone know how to change the desktop icons that show up on the kubuntu live cd?
<WaltzingAlong> baudthief: no luck diagnosing it?
<spiroo> How do I start an application in plasma?
<_6502_> baudthief: hehehe... consider that i passed from debian to ubuntu because the live cd of feisty was seeeing my soundcard with no problems...
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: give google a query of that plus ubuntu
<ardchoille> tekteen: You realise that any changes you make to the live session will be gone when you reboot, right?
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: otherwise seems you can use bcm43xx
<tekteen> yes
<baudthief> WaltzingAlong: I've had many issues I've tried getting help with to no avail - It's been a painful transition from Windows to Ubuntu heh :p
<tekteen> I am modifing before burning
<juan> my kopete crashes all the time when trying to connect to msn
<baudthief> even with the instabilities, I find it far better to use
<_6502_> juan__: it's a known problem, google for it
<ardchoille> juan: Mine does too.
<tekteen> I can change it when it start
<spiroo> Anyone? Is KDE4 Beta 3 okay to test or does it get problem?
<Roberuto> juan google for kopete beastie
<juan> ok
<Jucato> juan: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/153500
<Roberuto> yea that one
<Jucato> spiroo: it gets problems, specially if you don't know how to use it properly yet
<tekteen> ardchoille: have you ever modified the cd before burning?
<WaltzingAlong> kopete crashing on gutsy with msn? already addressed; check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/153500/comments/29 with downloads for 32bit and 64bit
<baudthief> Is that "false start" problem solved in KDE4? lol
<spiroo> Okay, I guess it would be smarter if I wait then :P But it should be done in december right?
<azuk> whee, I finally managed to install kubuntu.  is there some graphical thingamabob for configuring grub so that I can get rid of splash permanently?
<Jucato> hopefully
<spiroo> To bad that the graphics in KDE4 is uglier than KDe 3.5 :D
<baudthief> spiroo: damn lol
<miir> luu
<tekteen> anyone here know how to modify the live cd?
<ardchoille> tekteen: No
<tekteen> ok
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: kde4beta3; not meant as final or ready for non-dev use
<miir> having trouble configuring Kopete =( , is there an alternative way to add a new account rather then having to through the settings tab ? Pehaps through the terminal ?
<spiroo> I just want a clean desktop without the ugly grey color. Like glas look like Vista kind a, but sometimes it just get to much. KDE is so blurry :D Can I change myself?
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: but play and enjoy, then give the detailed feedback to the dev team
<spiroo> okay :)
<Jucato> spiroo: the artwork for KDE 4 is far from finished
<spiroo> i guess so
<juan> azuk to get rid of bootsplash you have to configure your /bott/grub/menu.lst
<spiroo> I really hope they will compile the new Kopete version into KDE4 when release
<baudthief> oh man, Portal / HL2 ep 2 very nearly ALMOST run perfectly under wine
<baudthief> except for the weird changes in hue every second.
<baudthief> like everything turns green, then purple, then red
<baudthief> lol
<spiroo> Kopete is the only msn-IM that works kind a.
<Jucato> spiroo: they will. but it's a straight, no new features added port from KDE 3 to KDE 4
<miir> The prblem I have is that when I open settings , the first tab that opens is the webcam configuration and because my webcam won't work atm kopete just crashes ... meaning I can't add new accounts such as MSN , IRC and so on
<Jucato> so don't expect any fancy new feature yet
<spiroo> Jucato: :(
<miir> anyone have a good solutino ?
<spiroo> Jucato: I does not want any fancy features. I jsut want it should work
<Jucato> spiroo: the previous plan was not to have Kopete for KDE 4.0 yet (just use KDE 3)
<Jucato> they were going to wait for KDE 4.0.x or 4.1.. but then decide to try and make it for 4.0
<azuk> juan, ok, thanks.  if I have to edit things manually, I think I rather install lilo which I'm familiar with
<spiroo> Jucato: Okay :P I hope they solve the problem with file sharing then :)
<_6502_> hello... after upgrading from feisty to gutsy my soundcard (reported by lspci as an NVidia MCP61 High Definition Audio rev a2) stopped working (with feisty was working fine); any pointers for this problem ?
<juan> azuk you could do it by typing in the termina, : sudo pico /boot/grun/menu.lst
<juan> azuk and delete quiet splash  in
<spiroo> Files has been a problem in Linux. Does not work properly to send files from drive to drive or send from drive to internet and so on.
<juan> azuk
<juan> title           Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<juan> root            (hd0,0)
<juan> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=d0dfaf77-40c1-40dd-965e-576463249161 ro quiet splash
<juan> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<Jucato> miir: you can ask in #kopete if there's a dcop command to add an account
<juan> quiet
<Jucato> !flood | juan
<ubotu> juan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<spiroo> I hope more stablelizing will be in the future.
<miir> Jucato: thx =)
<LjL> juan: deleting "quiet splash" *there* is not a good idea, because next time grub-update is invoked, they would be restored. it should be edited, rather, in the commented-out "kopt" line
<juan> sorry guys, didn't know that was going to happen
<Jucato> spiroo: don't expect KDE 4.0 (emphasis on the .0) to be exactly 100% polished or finished
<spiroo> Jucato: I dont, I hope
<Jucato> spiroo: KDE 4 will be a long series of releases, from KDE 4.0 to KDE 4.1 to KDE 4.2 etc
<LjL> or anything close to working :P
<juan> LjL that's what i normally do and i haven't had any problems so far
<spiroo> Jucato: Of course it will be
<Jucato> LjL: it's actually working fine except for Plasma
<LjL> juan: that's probably because you haven't yet upgraded your kernel
<LjL> Jucato: which used to be the most hyped part :)
<Jucato> overhyped
<Jucato> and sadly
<spiroo> I hope for better solutions, not more features. Why wanna be Vista with plastic, toolbars and gadgets?
<juan> LjL yes, you are totally right, everytime there is a kernel upgrade i have to do it again
<juan> i don't know any other way
<azuk> juan, I'll manage, I'm just learning all this ubuntu GUI stuff so I was hoping there would have been a way to configure these things via system settings or something like that
<Jucato> spiroo: it's not wanna be Vista. and the features *are* the solutions
<spiroo> Just want a clean OS, not a grey oldschool one though. You can do a nice looking one without all special effects.
<Chairman_Wow> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade to 7.10. Can't get the "version update" button to appear on adept.
<Jucato> spiroo: if you are already judging it by how it looks, I'm afraid you've missed the whole point
<boubbin> klipper keeps opening the pop-up menu when i select url in firefox addressbar, i have set that it wont affect firefox and firefox-bin etc in klippers settings, but still, how can i fix this ?
<spiroo> Jucato: It is wanna-be-Vista :D
<ardchoille> Jucato: lol
<LjL> juan: where it says "additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the alternatives" : # defoptions=quiet splash
<abe> a doubt in kde4, i need to put the "exports" line at the top of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde but, is really at the top? of a couple line later
<spiroo> Jucato: Whats the point then?
<Jucato> the point is: you should research and read and inform yourself
<Jucato> and "don't judge a book by its cover"
<ardchoille> s/don't/never/
<Jucato> anyway, offtopic for here :)
<spiroo> Yes I know that. But the core is not the best either.
<spiroo> okay sorry
<Jucato> spiroo: how do you even know the core is not the best? all you've been complaining about is how it looks!
<LjL> Jucato: you don't judge the *contents* of the book, but you do judge the *usability* of the book-object itself - how likely pages are to break off, etc :)
<ardchoille> spiroo: At least it doesn't support every virus/worm/trojan on the planet :)
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: better features such as?
<Jucato> LjL: you judge a book based on its entirety. the best bound book is useless if it contains 1 letter per page
<Jucato> :)
<spiroo> The only feature I want is that all things should work.
<Jucato> it will. you're judging it too much based on how it looks and on a beta release
<_6502_> spiroo: especially the soundcard :-)
<LjL> Jucato: and the best written book is very annoying if every page of it just flies free in the air as soon as you try to open it
<ardchoille> spiroo: You can't guarantee that in any operating system, sorry
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: which things? which things do you use? connecting printers and printing right away? or video cards and proprietary drivers or what?
<Jucato> LjL: hence "in its entirety" :)
<Jucato> binding, contents, cover, etc.
<Jucato> anyway, I'm gone
<swanfl> hi, where do i get help with kde4 beta 3?
<LjL> Jucato: also, if you get a new bookcase that doesn't fit your old books in well or at all, you won't be happy :)
<spiroo> Sound, Graphics, Standards (Not create new ones), better Office like KOffice, Network support should be better, Photoshop or anything which has the same GUI would be great, Something like Daemon-Tools, better torrent-tools and so on ....
<baudthief> swanfl:  you don't lol
<Jucato> "Standards (Not create new ones)" hahahha!!!
<LjL> spiroo, you're talking about applications there mostly, not KDE itself
<ardchoille> swanfl: #kde ?
<kukman> How I can see the list of deamons?
<LjL> kukman: system administration / system services
<Jucato> kukman: you can press Ctrl+Esc to see all running processes
<LjL> in kcontrol (not sure in system settings)
<Jucato> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> System Services
<Jucato> kukman: ^^^
<spiroo> Jucato: I mean follow "standards" like the ones on the market like Flash, MP3 for instance.
<LjL> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<LjL> sorry
<LjL> spiroo don't ever say that again. please!
<Jucato> spiroo: what are you talking about?
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: ok so that is a quick overview, how about one layer deeper with it all? what else? how so?
<_6502_> is there a way in gutsy to downgrade just alsa back to what feisty was using ?
<dagulag> how can i use compiz on kubuntu 7.10????
<spiroo> It does not support them fully I mean in OS
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: i asked what spiroo desired of kubuntu (rather than just pretty vista-wanna be stuff)
<WaltzingAlong> dagulag:
<Jucato> spiroo: 1. that has nothing to do with KDE. 2. those are proprietary and not ISO standards.
<Jucato> !compiz | spiroo
<ubotu> spiroo: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled) by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<swanfl> how do i run programs in beta3?
<LjL> spiroo: those are not "standards", those are proprietary stuff that's mostly patented and/or kept secret, with third-party implementations being highly discouraged and disadvantaged
<Chairman_Wow> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade to 7.10. Can't get the "version update" button to appear on adept.
<spiroo> Do we speak of Kubuntu overall or KDE? A little bit confused here :D
<Jucato> spiroo: you were talking about KDE 4 weren't you?
<LjL> WaltzingAlong: you aren't a bot are you?
<Chairman_Wow> can anyone help?
<abe> swanfl: i am wondering the same
<WaltzingAlong> LjLno
<flaccid> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jucato> flaccid: he already asked ifyou haven't noticed
<spiroo> LJL: It was why I wrote "standards" and not standards.
<flaccid> i was expecting a better factoid
<WaltzingAlong> LjL: just have quick ways to put some things in the channel (was very helpful for when 7.10 was released and the bots were down or extremely slow)
<flaccid> like 'someone will help if they can'
<Jucato> <spiroo> Sound, Graphics, Standards (Not create new ones), better Office like KOffice, Network support should be better, Photoshop or anything which has the same GUI would be great, Something like Daemon-Tools, better torrent-tools and so on .... <---- no you didn't say "Standards" :)
<LjL> spiroo: well, then perhaps i misunderstood you - but if you're looking for support for those "standards", that has little to nothing to do with KDE 4
<spiroo> KDE and Kubuntu is quite tight up I guess.
<LjL> WaltzingAlong: i see, i just hope you aren't triggered by ! :)
<swanfl> why is there no K menu in beta3?
<Jucato> Chairman_Wow: have you made sure Pre-released updates is enabled in Adept?
<flaccid> ubuntu prod = beta software :p
<WaltzingAlong> LjL: :D
<Jucato> swanfl: short answer there really isn't one
<WaltzingAlong> flaccid: all software = beta software?
<LjL> spiroo, Kubuntu uses KDE, but they're definitely separate entities... stuff like MP3 and Flash is to be supported (or not) by Kubuntu, not by KDE
<swanfl> hi Jucato nice to see you
<flaccid> no it doesnt
<spiroo> Okay, hmm I guess we kind misunderstood each other here. Mostly from my side I guess.
<swanfl> so in order to beate test this, I have to know the program names?
<swanfl> beta*
<WaltzingAlong> swanfl: sure or you can run a full session
<Chairman_Wow> Jucato: didn't think you had to do that.
<Jucato> spiroo: and specially we try not to support proprietary, non-open "standards" (which are only standards because of massive usage, not by any technical standards)
<Jucato> Chairman_Wow: if you followed the guide, you'd see that you have to :)
<swanfl> WaltzingAlong, I am running a full session
<swanfl> it finally shows a taskbar, but i can't do a thing with it
<Chairman_Wow> Guide says "Enable the "Recommended updates" and "Proposed updates" repository, close and reload"
<Jucato> Chairman_Wow: which guide?
<Chairman_Wow> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<Jucato> Chairman_Wow: yeah propsed = pre-release
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: so we need to rethink the details in the layer of abstraction we want users to use and know?
<miir> My USB-drive (Harddrive 320gb) does no mount when I plug it into the computer , as it used to do under Ubuntu... I hear the drive spin up but nothing happens ... any ideas ?
<abe> swanfl: where do you put the exports lines in startkde? at the top? i mean before trap 'echo?
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: huh? what?
<spiroo> But I mean like better support for bittorrent, graphics(ps, illustrator, 3d), video (.avi, quicktime, realtime, Windows-shit (I know they suck, but they is there in this world)).
<Chairman_Wow> Jucato: Ok, thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<Jucato> again, those are not KDE's areas of concern (at least not directly)
<swanfl> right after #!/bin/bash, directly after
<abe> swanfl: ok , thanks
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: the overall view/picture of what is going on with desktop computing via kde or kubuntu;
<swanfl> also, have they removed the use of the Autostart folder in kde4?
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: no. but he was barking on KDE having to support this or that. at least he should be informed properly
<abe> swanfl: are you in kde4 right now?
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: ok so basically an ms windows that is not from ms nor is windows is what you want?
<swanfl> in vmware, yes
<kukman> How I can see the opened sockets ?
<Jucato> specially if he keeps on insisting that KDE *must* support these "standards" and features
<abe> i will gonna try it
<spiroo> Some problem in KDE: Languagesupport (Although it is good), the task bar could be done better, windows should autoresize after the content, better support for the graphiccards against the graphics.
<kaminix> What does this error mean? ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<kaminix> I was on just now, just exited to get color prompt. :s
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: i asked what he wanted or what was missing, yeah
<Jucato> spiroo: the first 3 are actively worked on. the last one is more a Linux driver problem
<spiroo> WaltzingAlong: Just to make it clear: I HATE Microsoft and Windows, especially Vista
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: basically he wants stuff that KDE itself cannot provide or does not handle
<Jucato> oh yes, and with that hate comes the mentality of "anything shiny = wannabe Vista"
<abe> i am in kde4 :)
<swanfl> ok
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: and part of the 'kde' this or kubuntu that or ubuntu this, is for some more confusing that it needs to be. technical details that desktop users really need not know
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: it's a case to case situation. I don't always try to inform users
<WaltzingAlong> i was hoping to use it as a view from the outside, not so much as a platform to explain details
<abe> but theres no menu
<spiroo> Jucato: Haha no, anything shiny != Wanna Be Vista. It is the look and feeling. Moslty the glas effects and transaprent things.
<abe> jaja
<Jucato> ok...
<Jucato> oh yes, and with that hate comes the mentality of "anything shiny, transparent, or glassy = wannabe Vista"
<WaltzingAlong> hm which came first ... compiz or vista ...
<Jucato> (despite the fact that compiz was before aero)
<swanfl> the average dumb user is gonna want a menu
<Jucato> swanfl: there will be a menu!
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: exactly
<swanfl> I guess I should wait till the official release?
<Jucato> a beta3 is not exactly something the average dumb user is gonna want to setup and use on his own
<abe> i have a problem ith plasma, plasma appletexplorer not find
<swanfl> i found that too abe
<Jucato> abe: hm. yes that's an old bug... I thought I had that fixed before beta3
<Tm_T> abe: thats what you get with unstable ;)
<Jucato> (or rather poked aseigo to fix it)
<spiroo> Jucato: Does not matter, Microsoft is so big so the thing is that Vista SHOWS more on peoples computers. It get more attention. I does not say Vista (Aero) was first.
<WaltzingAlong> swanfl: :D no need to jump to dump but sure i know plenty of desktop computers that consider the computer to have an application so long as there is an icon to it (shortcut) on the desktop (ie not considering the menus as a way to get to them and certainly not considering typing names to start them)
<DaNi`M1> hello, in kubuntu, who command is same function than gksudo in ubuntu?
<WaltzingAlong> DaNi`M1: kdesu or kdesudo
<Tm_T> !kdesudo
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo » (Gutsy) or « kdesu » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use « sudo <GUI application> »; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Jucato> spiroo: that's the implication of "wanna be Vista". that Vista was first and everything else is trying to copy
<Jucato> either way this has gone offtopic too much
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: but that is similar to linux this and that when most of gnu was first
<Tm_T> Jucato: I was just coming to that =)
<DaNi`M1> WaltzingAlong: thanks :)
<WaltzingAlong> !ot :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot :d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: if you say so. I stopped arguing 5 seconds ago
<spiroo> Okay, Sorry "Vista-Feeling" then :D
 * WaltzingAlong had not been arguing
<abe> !plasma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> if you prefer not to educate some users when the opportunity arrives, so let it be
 * Jucato shuts up now
<DaNi`M1> WaltzingAlong: kdesu wine '/home/millen/.wine/drive_c/Archivos de programa/Adobe Photoshop CS2/Photoshop.exe'
<DaNi`M1> is good?
<LeeJunFan> ugh, I can't believe anyone would think dolphin a better filemanager than konqueror.
<spiroo> Anyway, does anybody know if Photoshop will be arriving for Linux?
<WaltzingAlong> you need kdesu for that? should be able to do that with just wine
<LjL> DaNi`M1: why on earth would you run wine with kdesu?
<swanfl> I'll stick to 3.5.8 thank you very much
<Jucato> !d3lphin | LeeJunFan
<ubotu> LeeJunFan: dolphin is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror → Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: ask adobe
<LjL> spiroo: i doubt it.
<DaNi`M1> WaltzingAlong: without kdesu not run...
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: that is not the real dolphin btw
<WaltzingAlong> DaNi`M1: then you may have installed photoshop incorrectly into wine, perhaps using sudo or kdesu for that?
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: I know, I'm just saying there are so many reasons to like konqueror more.
<DaNi`M1> incorretly?
<DaNi`M1> i installed wine with sudo...
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: if you've tried the real Dolphin in KDE 4, some of those reasons would disappear (but I still love Konqueror more)
<abe> mmm someone use konqueror as a browser?
<LeeJunFan> dolpin takes up too much real-estate on the screen with crap when you are working on 1024x768.
<LjL> DaNi`M1: did you install *photoshop* with sudo?
<spiroo> There is a huge questioning about that. Is the applicaiton most users want to have and the strongest thing people is stick with Windows. Even me. I should dump Windows here and know if I got Photoshop CS 3 would work.
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: yeah, that one's better. Still - I'm with you on konq.
<WaltzingAlong> DaNi`M1: sure sudo aptitude install wine       but once wine is on there, to install photoshop, wine setup.exe
<DaNi`M1> LjL I install photoshop import registers of windows
<LjL> LeeJunFan: uh? one of the reasons i use dolphin is precisely because it tends to be much smaller - much more like old-style Mac Finder or Amiga Workbench
<LjL> DaNi`M1: eh?
<spiroo> I never got Photoshop get working fully in wine.
<DaNi`M1> i not install photoshop with wine automatically
<LjL> DaNi`M1: you've copied your Photoshop folder from Windows?
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: i had photoshop 7 working with wine
<DaNi`M1> i install photohop copy/paste of windows and import they registers
<LjL> that will hardly work.
<DaNi`M1> key registers
<LjL> DaNi`M1: anyway, sudo chown -R your-user-name:your-user-name ~
<spiroo> Working yes, but did it work all the way?
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: of course
<VSpike> how can I control which sound device the adobe flash plugin will use?  Does it use OSS or alsa?
<DaNi`M1> mmmmmmmm, ok LjL
<DaNi`M1> i try
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: what do you do that you want to use photoshop cs3? graphic designer?
<spiroo> Anyway, The new CS versions of Adobes popular apps has some features, MANY that the previous versions cannot handle
<shadowhywind> hay all just a quick question, when ever i used kdesu i keep getting this error Error: "/tmp/kde-shadowhywind" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. Any ideas?
<Jucato> shadowhywind: known bug
<Jucato> they're trying to fix it...
<spiroo> I want good color support, good GUI, good vector support, good text support and so on ...
<shadowhywind> oh k, so just ignore it at the moment then. *Doesn't seam to cause any issues for me *
<Kachna> buds,can i configure kopete to ever blink if there are unread events? i mean, if i have unread stuff and exit kopete,it's impossible to find out who wrote me :/
<Jucato> it shouldn't (much)...
<spiroo> I mostly do websites in Photoshop, but even editing Photos as well.
<Jucato> spiroo: just wondering, have you tried Krita?
<spiroo> Yes
<spiroo> I am allergic to the GUI
<Jucato> the GIMP?
<Daisuke_Laptop> then your other choice is the GIMP
<spiroo> yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> :)
<spiroo> no
<Jucato> hm... really? Krita's GUI is closer to Photoshop than GIMP's... :)
<Jucato> oh well...
<Jucato> different strokes for different folks
<spiroo> Krita is better, yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> for certain values of better
<WaltzingAlong> spiroo: krita is better at matching photoshop's interface?
<Daisuke_Laptop> and even then that's *very* subjective
<spiroo> I mean they is not bad. But they have a GUI I cannot work good with.
<Jucato> yeah it takes getting used to. specially if you try to see everything in the standards of Photoshop...
<spiroo> It is also about the functions, not only the GUI. I am not shallow
<Daisuke_Laptop> if it's about the functions, you wouldn't have a problem with the gimp.
<Jucato> or the GUI...
<Jucato> bah nvm :)
<spiroo> Yes I am quite sticked and in love with PS. But the GUI in GIMP and Krita, No I do not like it.
<WaltzingAlong> well there can become a 'known way to interface' with certain systems; how many use something other than a steering wheel in automobiles, for example
<Jucato> but I thought it's about the functions :)
 * Jucato really leaves now
<WaltzingAlong> it was when my other argument was not working
<spiroo> yes also they is a problem, especially layer support.
<spiroo> It is not easy to work with layers and vectors as it should be. Which I think Photoshop has.
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's not as easy as *you think* it should be.
<Daisuke_Laptop> all subjective.
<spiroo> Maybe I guess
<ubuntu> l
<spiroo> But Photoshop is a really good application. It is used by people all around the world. You cannot argue against that. But yes Krita is a bit of getting better.
<spiroo> And I hope you do not think I am thinking the applications in Linux is bad. They are good, but not as good I want it to be.
<LeeJunFan> I prefer gimp to krita still.
<speed89> ciao
<spiroo> anyway have to go, cya laters bros
<abe> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<WaltzingAlong> for whom?
<abe> the es thing?
<WaltzingAlong> yup
<abe> for me
<abe> :)
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<WaltzingAlong> wondered if i was lagged
<abe> lol
<agresor>       The Apache module mod_actions is either not installed or not enabled.
<agresor> anyone know how to enable this ?
<xushi> hi all,
<WaltzingAlong> a2enmod agresor
<WaltzingAlong> !hi | xushi
<ubotu> xushi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<wastedfluid> Hey, is the version of kmil that comes w/ 7.10 kmilo-4.3.5-8-0?
<xushi> how stable is kubuntu on vmware (6) ? I find programs in it always stopping to respond, like eclipse updater etc.. even the system panel sometimes..
<xushi> it just tries to open, with that busy bar, and that's it.. hangs there
<agresor> WaltzingAlong,  what is it name there..
<agresor> it is not mod_action
<WaltzingAlong> agresor: actions
<abe> eclipse ? i never try that, mmm i gonna try
<WaltzingAlong> a2enmod then tab tab to see the list
<agresor> WaltzingAlong,
<agresor> Module actions installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
<agresor> then i reload .. but still error
<agresor> The Apache module mod_actions is either not installed or not enabled.
<WaltzingAlong> agresor: otherwise i do not know about configuring apache
<agresor> oke
<LeeJunFan> Anyone know if the kde4 in gutsy is in the standard universe repos? I see the date on those packages is a week old compared to the release date of beta3 on the 19th.
<babeck> LeeJunFan: When installing KDE 4, I install only the universe packages that have the same version as the main packages.  That seems to work fairly well.
<LEE986321> guys why is it when i try to login i get this?/msg: Unknown command.
<WaltzingAlong> LeeJunFan: yes kde4beta3 is in standard repos for gutsy
<LEE986321> never mnd I ha d to clear the stupid clip board thing
<LEE986321> oh say that reminds  me I get an error on    my system saying tht I need to activate composite...what is it talkitn aobut?
<LEE986321>  and then I get thess lines when i ask the pc...The program 'composite' can be found in the following packages: * imagemagick * graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat   Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package> What program do I select?
<arash> HI, can any1 recommend a DC++ cleint? I can't say I'm too pleased with dcgui and dc-qt seems not to be able to have several slots
<WaltzingAlong> LEE986321: composite probably refers to a section in xorg.conf
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz | LEE986321
<ubotu> LEE986321: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<tysonsw> how can I find out  if I am using fiesty or gutsy?
<frederic_> hello. what are the commands to get the hdisk part informations (hda1 is /usr hda3 is /home etc ) ??
<frederic_> tx
<pag> tysonsw, lsb_release -a
<tysonsw> pag: thx
<WaltzingAlong> frederic_: mount ?
<Hiekko> hello
<astan> hello. i'm about to upgrade to gutsy, but when i do Adept->Manage Repositories, it doesn't look like screenshot 3 at http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/ at all.. i only have a view of sources.list there..
<astan> sorry i mean snapshot 2 at that URL.
<dudeicles> good morning all.
<WaltzingAlong> upgrading kubuntu? from feisty (7.04) be sure software-properties-kde is installed (sudo aptitude install software-properties-kde) then follow the upgrade instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<frederic_> tx WaltzingAlong (sometimes easy things become sooo uneasy ;) )
<WaltzingAlong> astan: check that
<astan> WaltzingAlong: thanks!
<dudeicles> I have an install (Grapevine) that won't finish. And now every time I upgrade it messes up because this program won't install correctly.
<dudeicles> is there a way to delete that install from happening again?
<ashfaq> Is it possible for me to run the new ubuntu gnome desktop as an alternative?
<WaltzingAlong> ashfaq: yes. install ubuntu-desktop then at the log in sceen, select the gnome session
<WaltzingAlong> dudeicles: from a .deb?
<ashfaq> I have installed kde gutsy, I have been told you can have the features of gnome also! what is the command pl!
<tysonsw> quick help.. what should I write to change the sources.list.. if I remember correct it is kate /etc/apt/sources.list.. but there were something like kdes before.. am I correct?
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: kdesu
<dudeicles> You know what I think I did
<WaltzingAlong> !kdesu | tysonsw
<ubotu> tysonsw: In KDE, use « kdesudo » (Gutsy) or « kdesu » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use « sudo <GUI application> »; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong I have gutsy now but yet the fiesty command works
<dudeicles> just now every time i try to install anything it asks to install  grapevine
<WaltzingAlong> tysonsw: yeah both work just the intent was to migrate from kdesu to kdesudo
<tysonsw> WaltzingAlong hehe.. ok :P
<ashfaq> Waltzing : what would be the command for ubuntu-desktop in kansole
<WaltzingAlong> ashfaq: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<kaminix> Where are passwords stored on Linux systems?
<taylan> hi all
<WaltzingAlong> kaminix: passwords for what
<WaltzingAlong> !hi | taylan
<ubotu> taylan: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dudeicles> how can I cancel all pending installations?
<kaminix> WaltzingAlong: User passwords.
<ashfaq> Thanks dear waltzing!
<WaltzingAlong> kaminix: /etc/shadow ?
<taylan> i am using kubuntu gutsy and i want to use compiz
<astan> WaltzingAlong: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade <-- hm. step 4: "If your system is up to date, the upgrade wizard will be offered after you click "Fetch Updates" via the "Version Upgrade" button, else..".. but i can't find any "Version Upgrade" button.. where is it?
<WaltzingAlong> astan: you can run kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade" to force the button to show
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz | taylan
<ubotu> taylan: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<taylan> thx
<WaltzingAlong> dudeicles: perhaps  sudo dpkg -r grapevine ?
<astan> WaltzingAlong: hm. ok.
<FOAD> Okay, I just upgraded to gutsy, and stuff finally works, which is cool./
<WaltzingAlong> FOAD: welcome
<FOAD> However, the external (USB) drives don't show up when booting anymore, how do I fix that?
<FOAD> WaltzingAlong: thanks
<astan> WaltzingAlong: hm. nothing happens, the console just sits there when i run that command :/
<b01ka> how do I run the desktop effects in kubuntu 7.10
<b01ka> ?
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz | b01ka
<ubotu> b01ka: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<salox> hi, i need a little help. I installed Kubuntu 7.10 , and the GIMP version is 2.4.0-rc3 and i want to install GIMP 2.2.17 because is faster. What i need to do pls?
<astan> WaltzingAlong: and when i try sudo adept_manager --dist-upgrade instead, it says "adept_manager: Okänd väljare "--dist-upgrade".", that is.. unknown flag :/
<FOAD> When I plug in a usb drive after booting, every external drive shows up on the desktop
<FOAD> However, still not mounted - I have to click on them to mount
<FOAD> I would like them to just show up, mounted, on booting.
<salox> hi, i need a little help. I installed Kubuntu 7.10 , and the GIMP version is 2.4.0-rc3 and i want to install GIMP 2.2.17 because is faster. What i need to do pls?
<Jucato> astan: that's: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<Jucato> (take note of where the quotes are, it's important)
<astan> Jucato: yea i figured that out now.. however after i've pressed the Version Upgrade button, and clicked my way through and then Finish, nothing happens :/
<Jucato> hm...
<astan> it says "Ready to upgrade.. etc... click finish to ... and launch the distribution upgrade tool.", but when i do, nothing happens..
<FOAD> No-one knows?
<astan> Jucato: ah nevermind.
<Olando> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jim_> Hi all, looking for some help - I reinstalled 7.04 - got all my DVD players etc up and running, but after a reboot the system does not recognise my cds or dvds? All help is greatly appreciated ;)
<astan> Jucato: it couldn't connect to X since i was running using sudo instead of kdesu..
<Olando> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
 * Jucato did say "kdesu"
<astan> but for some reason when i run kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade", nothing happens.
<astan> yea. i just thought i could use sudo instead since nothing happened when i used kdesu, it won't show up.
<Jucato> you used --dist-upgrade earlier
<astan> Jucato: yea, but after checking with --help i noticed that WalzerSomething was wrong and that it was --version-upgrade.. so i'm using that now.
<astan> now i'm trying exactly: kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<astan> weird..
<Mekzholan> Hi, how can I make Thunderbird my default mailer (and not KMail)? The net has many descriptions for Ubuntu - but that aren't working for me...
<taylan> i hve already installed compiz on kubuntu gutsy but i dont know how to get it work
<astan> hm. launching another terminal and running the command there instead for some reason worked..
<astan> ah. now it's running.
<Jucato> Mekzholan: System Settings -> Default Applications -> Email Client
<astan> thanks Jucato.
<Jucato> no problem
<b01ka> when I run the command: "compiz --replace" I get: ""
<b01ka> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<b01ka> No whitelisted driver found
<b01ka> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<b01ka> no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting
<b01ka> any ideas?
<b01ka> my video card is installed correclty
<ardchoille> b01ka: This is in gnome?
<b01ka> nu kde
<Mekzholan> Jucato: that doesn't allways work :( E.g. right click in Konquerer and "Send as EMail" still opens KMail
<ardchoille> I'm wondering why it mentions metacity and not kwin
<Jucato> Mekzholan: ah that particular problem is only specific to Konqueror's right-click Send as Email menu
<Mekzholan> Jaucato: ok . that leaves 2 questions: 1) how can I change it? 2) why isn't that menu careing about my system settings?
<ardchoille> Mekzholan: Is that under "Actions" in the right click menu?
<Jucato> Mekzholan: I can only answer #2: it's specifically written to launch KMail
<FOAD> No-one can help me with the USB drive problem?
<Mekzholan> ardchoille: yea
<Jucato> it's a Konqueror servicemenu.
<ardchoille> Mekzholan: I write service menus and have been looking for that so I can change it, but it isn't in  /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/
<LEE986321> !composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> it's an editable textfile actually
<Jucato> ardchoille: try /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/-------
<Jucato> forgot the exact path
<ardchoille> Jucato: Yeah, "locate" just gave me that path
<Jucato> :)
<paolopoz12> help! how can I remove a damaged packet?
<Jucato> ardchoille: then you could probably help Mekzholan more
<Stonki> hello, when starting "compiz" on kubuntu 7.10 the window symbols for "close, move etc" is disappearing. Any chance to keep this ?
<Jucato> ardchoille: and another hunch, you could probably make use of xdg-email (but requires xdg-utils to be installed)
<hydrogen> paolopoz12: a packetGun!
<abe> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<ardchoille> Mekzholan: it's in the file /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/email.desktop . you'll have to open that file in kate and change it
<pag> paolopoz12, " sudo dpkg -r package "
<hydrogen> Jucato: kfmclient exec mailto:/ should work
<paolopoz12> hydrogen: is it a program to install?
<LEE986321> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>* imagemagick or* graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat which one do i select?
<Jucato> hydrogen: service menu? kool
<LEE986321> eh to get the effects running?
<paolopoz12> pag: this doesn't work.
<abe> Stonki: did you install that compiz-kde emerald
<Stonki> let me check...
<Stonki> abe: yes
<xehnida> hello, Kopete always say that my passwd is wrong. any idea?
<Stonki> soory..
<hydrogen> and actually Mekzholan.. you sohuld copy that file to ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus and edit it there
<Stonki> abe: no emerald
<hydrogen> or it will be overwritten
<pag> paolopoz12, pastebin ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ) the output of " sudo apt-get -f install " please
<ubuntu_> Hi everyone!
<abe> Stonki:  sudo aptitude install emerald
<abe> :)
<LEE986321> !composite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about composite - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stonki> abe: that was it. Thanks !
<Stonki> any chance to run compiz by default ?
<paolopoz12> pag: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41540/
<LEE986321> waht do I do to enable the effects?
<Stonki> I have to start it manually after starting kde
<LEE986321> in kde
<abe> !compiz | Stonki
<ubotu> Stonki: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<pag> paolopoz12, oh.. one of those.. I can't help you, sorry.
<paolopoz12> pag: thanks anyway :-)
<rami__> I need help with limewire, i cant use it since i upgraded it to 7.10, why?
<paolopoz12> is there a way to manual modify the dpkg db?
<rami__> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<LEE986321> !imagemagick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imagemagick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LEE986321> !graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat
<pag> !info imagemagick | LEE986321
<ubotu> lee986321: imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 722 kB, installed size 3156 kB
<afd_> hi! I'm looking to migrate from thunderbird to kmail, I'm looking for a spam filterin solution. Any pointers?
<LEE986321> oh
<LEE986321> pag is this the one that I need to load?
<pag> LEE986321, depends.. what are you trying to achieve?
<LEE986321> pag getting rid of the rror that says i need to enable Composite
<LEE986321> and to ekkep the effects form crashing
<Jucato> Composite extension in xorg.conf
<pag> LEE986321, afaik imagemagick has nothing to do with effects... you could instal it, but I'm not sure if it helps
<LEE986321> pag trying to acheive the abillity to use fading windows and other "eye candy
<Jucato> <Jucato> Composite extension in xorg.conf
<pag> !compiz | LEE986321
<ubotu> LEE986321: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<gi000> hi. i can't get kdm to work. my system halts at the command line login
<LEE986321> eh never mind the bot got it lol
<gi000> anyone has any idea?
<shezaan> I want to increase my screen resolution beyond the maximum allowed 1024x768, I tried editing the xorg.conf but all in vain. Any ideas?
<spimort> hi all
<shezaan> I am using Geforce 6200 graphics adapter with their very newest driver
<tekteen> anyone here know how to find out witch package contains a certain file.
<shezaan> packages.ubuntu.com
<ardchoille> shezaan: I have that same card and driver. I changed the res with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and then restarted x
<martoya> tekteen: packages.ubuntu.com
<harry__> heyho anyone speaking german here?
<shezaan> use the second search option
 * ubuntu_ 
<shezaan> not the search for packages
<abe> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
 * ubuntu_ kill
<harry__> kk thx
<ardchoille> tekteen: dpkg -S file
<Jucato> ardchoille: only works if the packages is installed
<ardchoille> Jucato: :(
<shezaan> thanks ardchoille I trid that too it doesn't work for me
<Jucato> you can use apt-file if you want to do something like that without going to packages.ubuntu.com
<thcmonkey> is changing the res in kubuntu the same process as it is in ubuntu?
<surface> anyone here caught X crashed, black screen after logout to kdm?
<ardchoille> Jucato: Thanks
<ardchoille> thcmonkey: Should be
<Jucato> shezaan: dpkg -S file only works if the package to which the file belongs to is installed. you can use apt-file (you have to install it first) as an alternative
<Minataku> When you log out, X11 terminates
<Minataku> Then kdm will restart it
<Minataku> That's normal behavior
<dorkface> I wanted to test out virtual keyboard, and while it worked fine, it keeps starting up whenever I reboot the system.  Where can I go to disable a program from running at login?
<shezaan> thcmonkey: it should
<thcmonkey> cheers
<gi000> kdm doesn't work for me. i have no idea why
<Jucato> dorkface: completely quit the app when you logout
<surface> Minataku: it becomes black screen and not coming back, all keyboard, mouse lost functioning
<gi000> can't even reconfigure it
<Minataku> It's also not a crash, it exits with errno 0, which is almost universally used to mean "Success"
<dorkface> I right click, and quit it, but it still comes up
<Minataku> Or "No Error"
<Minataku> Oh
<surface> the only thing i can do is, reset the power
<Minataku> Have you tried Ctrl+Alt+BkSp ?
<surface> Minataku: not working
<Minataku> If that fails, try Alt+SysRq+K
<surface> all keyboard function gone
<surface> SysRq ?
<surface> oh, that i haven't tried
<Minataku> Which, if the kernel is responding and the video system hasn't gone completely inconsistent, should terminate everything on that terminal
<surface> i even tried to ctrl+alt+f1, but what i know is keyboard doesn't response at all
<surface> even caplock key
<Minataku> If THAT fails, then try an emergency reset, hit Alt+SysRq+S, wait 10 seconds, hit Alt+SysRq+U, wait 10 seconds, then hit Alt+SysRq+B
<surface> normally if i press caplock key, the lights on
<Minataku> This will sync, unmount and remount r/o, then reboot
<dorkface> That happened to me as well, all I could do is reboot the system
<ardchoille> Minataku , surface: it might be related to: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<Kachna> http://www.pastebin.cz/show/2189 << what am i missing pls
<ardchoille> That bug is the reason I have no tty 1-6
<surface> ardchoille: thx, let me check it out
<Minataku> Ah, yeah, if the CapsLock key doesn't light, then you're stuck
<abe> i didn't have tty before then i reinstall and they come back
<surface> is it a problem of kdm or X server or kernel?
<jan_> Ich will nen treiber installieren,dann kommt allerdings die meldung: permission denied  ich muss das als root installieren, wie meld' ich mich als root an?
<Minataku> Dunno
<Minataku> It could be a combination of X11 and the kernel
<abe> Minataku: what alt+sysrq+s does?
<Minataku> Alt+SysRq+S performs a sync
<Minataku> The exact same thing that happens when you type "sync"
<Minataku> Or every so often by the kernel as a normal process
<shezaan> does anyone know of a way to manually edit the xorg.conf so that I can go beyond the max screen resolution  of 1024x768 without running dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<surface> ardchoille: diff case, mine, keyboard totally lost function
<jan_> i need to install graphic drivers, but I the error message "permission denied" - in need to install the driver as a root - how do i become root-rights?
<Minataku> The SysRq method is called "Emergency Sync" and is used when you're unable to sync by typing it at a shell
<markus__> jan_: unter kubuntu kann man sich nicht als root anmelden
<ardchoille> shezaan: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Minataku> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<markus__> jan_: öffne ein Terminal als root
<jan_> und was kann ich nu machen?
<shezaan> I know that ardchoille but with what values
<Minataku> Since I'm sure it'll be more conveinent for you in your native language
<surface> Minataku: haha for my case i am not even can press that button
<jan_> terminal= konsole?
<shezaan> and which subsections?
<surface> besides that , i am happy with the new kubuntu
<ardchoille> shezaan: That command opens the file in kate as root. You have to put the correct values in yourself
<Minataku> Haha
<abe> thanks Minataku for the explanation, by the way that !de was for a guy call harry__, i am spanish
<markus__> jan_:ja, aber wir müssen in den deutschsprachigen Channel wechseln
<Minataku> "Sure, it doesn't work right, completely screws up if I do this or that, but hey, it's great!"
<Minataku> XD
<shezaan> ardchoille: is it possible for you to email me your xorg.conf
<ardchoille> shezaan: no
<jan_> channelname?
<Minataku> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ardchoille> shezaan: If you look at that file, it's easy to figure out what to put in it
<Minataku> Just type ! and the two letter country code
<abe> !pastebin | ardchoille
<ubotu> ardchoille: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<shezaan> ardchoille: believe me all the common sense stuff I already tried
<jan_> ! de
<Minataku> If there's a channel for that language, then the bot will tell you what it is
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jan_> !de
<ardchoille> abe: Please don't do that
<markus__> jan_: kubuntu-de mit Gartenhag vornendran
<shezaan> ardchoille: I need to see exactly what needs to be changed
<Minataku> Though it's usually always [k]ubuntu-(country code)
<shezaan> I already tried putting in my value of 1440x900
<shezaan> ardchoille: your xorg.conf will help me a lot. Trust me I am not going to try and spam you or anything
<abe> pastebin | shezaan
<abe> !pastebin | shezaa
<ubotu> shezaa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<surface> Emergency Syncbrb
<ardchoille> shezaan: http://pastebin.ca/744541
<ardchoille> abe: Please stop that
<shezaan> awesome  thanks a million
<ardchoille> yw
<rubikcube> hi, is there a selection of the most wanted/annoying gutsy bugs?
<Minataku> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<abe> ubotu is great
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is great - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<abe> ajaja
<martex_> Damn, Distribution Update Tool crashes: "Sorry, the program "dpkg-preconfigure closed unexpectedly." I'm trying to update from Feity Fawn to 7.10. Is there anything I can do?
<Mekzholan> hydrogen, ardchoille, jucanto: thanks, it works fine! I've copyed the file and changed the content to "Exec=thunderbird -compose attachment='file://%F'"
<ardchoille> Mekzholan: :)
<abe> granoille
<andrea> how would i go about making konversation the default irc client instead of kopete?
<attunix> ! #ubuntu-general
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-general - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spimort> how can i mount my windows partition?
<andrea> search ntfs-3g ubuntu in google
<spimort> ok
<lee_> Whats this mean composite extension not found, : Must use x.Org  > 6.8 for sahdows and translucencey to work aditionally oyu need to install a new section to you x or files "extensions" option comosite enable.
<lee_> I downloaded the thing but then my screen went hay wire
<lee_> !info composite enable
<ubotu> Package composite does not exist in gutsy
<spimort> if i dont have an ntfs part?
<lee_> eh how do I get that half then lol
<martex_> * stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/perl terminated
<martex_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<martex_> Richte debconf ein (1.5.14ubuntu1) ...
<martex_> *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/perl terminated
<martex_> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von debconf (--configure):
<martex_>  Unterprozess post-installation script mit Signal (Segmentation fault), Speicherabbild erzeugt getötet
<martex_> Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:
<martex_>  debconf
<ardchoille> !paste | martex_
<ubotu> martex_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<martex_> sorry. I'm a little nervous, distribution update doesn't work. :(
<rubikcube> just wait for some weeks ;-)
<[ifr0g]> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lee_> ok downlaoded both : imagemagick: and :graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat:
<[ifr0g]> !bcm34xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm34xx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lee_> somehtings got to kick satrt t his thing
<martex_> doesnt lokk good, I think when I reboot, it won't come up again.
<surface> !bulletproofx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulletproofx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kaminix> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<moope1> hey , my computer keeps freezing up for no aperent reason. can anyone help find out why?
<flake> installing 7.10 while chatting live using pidgeon on same machine :)
<flake> just had to do that, be back later
<moope1> hey , my computer keeps freezing up for no apparent reason. can anyone help find out why? The mouse disappears and I am left hanging :(
<martex_> can I use the installation CD of 7.10 to upgrade my 7.04 installation without having to reinstall it?
<martex_> not reinstall, renew.
<raidproblem> Can anyone tell me how to get the restricted driver prompt to show again? I tried to enable nvidia, but it doesn't seem to have done it
<clergyman> Hi! I'm trying to get my laptop's microphone to work.. I can hear myself in it, but when I do arecord -t wav aa.wav , there's nothing in the file
<clergyman> Like, if I tap the mic, it comes out of my speakers.. so at least something's working :)
<Oakbox> hi all, does anyone know if there is a channel for OpenSG? or could someone tell me how i can search for a channel?
<Aranel> how can I bind the "dir" command to "dir --color" ? I tried aliasing, but when I close&reopen my console window, alias doesn't work.
<clergyman> Aranel: Put it in ~/.bashrc
<clergyman> The alias command
<Aranel> clergyman: alias "dir"="dir --color" ?
<clergyman> alias dir='dir --color'
<rubikcube> but it should work in both versions
<Aranel> clergyman: thanks :)
<clergyman> np
<ardchoille> Aranel: Why not use "ls -a" ?
<pavon>  Gusty has ruined my system , I am unable to get into my system, it says it has got some problem with
<pavon>  "mdadm".
<pavon>  
<pavon>  Install command for gusty update-manager -c -d.
<pavon>  
<pavon>  I tried to remove Gusty and reinstall Feisty using alternate disc (ATI x1300 prbs) , but the installation
<pavon>  fails saying it is unable to mount /target /proc blah blah blah.... there is a dirty red screen coming up
<pavon>  just like windows blue screen
<pavon>  
<pavon>  So here I am, my Gusty installation has failed terribly
<pavon> sorry
<pavon> ignore that
<lee_> well taht was quite the enjoyable expeireince nothing but a scrambled screen
 * pavon walks out with tail between legs
<lee_> at leaset the system restet up on restart
<lee_> Why you walking with your tail tucked pavon
<Oakbox> hi i dont suppose anyone knows a channel that i can ask questions on openSG??
<hydrogen> anyone know of 2.6.23 unofficial packages for gutsy?
<shadowhywind> hay all having a bit of problems, my wireless connects, and grabs an ip. But i can't connect to websites
<pookito> Good afternoon everyonw
<Oakbox> hi all anyone know a channel i can ask questions on OpenSG?
<pookito> I need some serious help for my homework
<pookito> can anyone help me
<pookito> ?
<pookito> It's about stegbreak and a file missing
<skull1980__> привет
<pookito> Please, please, please
<rubikcube> hi, what could be the problem with this umount (click onto "safe remove") error? http://pastebin.com/d6073caa8
<ardchoille> rubikcube: It helps if we could read it in English
<lee_> eh help?
<rubikcube> ardchoille: oh, it just tells that umount fails due to the error in line 5 ;-)
<flake> got it installed on new harddrive, now what..
<lee_> I have a composite mannager failure
<paolopoz12> how can i remove a damaged package?
<ardchoille> rubikcube: I'm guessing that you don't have permission to umount
<lee_> !infor compoistmannager failure
<flake> sudo apt-get remove <package>  ?
<rubikcube> ardchoille: that's what the error suggests, but it only happened since the gutsy upgrade today, so I'd like to know where those setting might be set
<ardchoille> lee_: That !info trigger only works with apps/packages, iirc
<paolopoz12> flake: didn't work. package is damaged
<lee_> eh oh
<yurimxpxman> are there any AVCHD codecs for GNU/Linux?
<lee_> ardchoille eh I have ammanger failure and trying to figure out how or why its failing
<lee_> how do I check
<paolopoz12> is there a way to remove an entry from dpkg db?
<ardchoille> lee_: google?
<pookito> you see, I was about to use stegbreak and now it is telling me that stegbreak: fopen: /usr/share/stegbreak/rules.ini:
<ardchoille> paolopoz12: What does it say when you try to remove it?
<lee_> eh for a composite failure relating to kubuntu?
<ardchoille> lee_: yes, google can be a great help
<paolopoz12> ardchoille: some files are missing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41540/
<juan> what is the default window manager for kde?
<ardchoille> juan: kwin
<raidproblem> kwin I think
<clergyman> kwin
<lee_> woa wait i fo8nd something.....eh but....need help in what i am seeing
<flake> installing brother laser printer a breeze :)
<juan> thanks
<lee_> I am at display setting and there is a setting that is set for 640x480
<lee_> it is the compiz aettings mannager
<flake> guess 7.10 boots with gnome, I need to install kde?
<julie> bonjour
<julie> http\\www.kubuntu.fr
<Saied> julie: http\\ ? :D
<julie> oui je n arrive pas a aller sur le bon
<ardchoille> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<julie> merci
<werty> how can i find some chatrooms for regular chat?
<flake> ardchoille - i dont think i can do PM with no registered nick
<ardchoille> flake: ok, looks like you installed from the Ubuntu cd rather than the kubuntu cd.
<ardchoille> flake: You can get kde with: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<flake> right, must have grabbed the wrong one
<cox> werty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Spork> hello?
<bone> Does anyone have a minute to help with problems upgrading from Fiesty to Gutsy?
<flake> thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<draik> How do I convert a JPG to PDF?
<flake> should i go for kde4 beta or normal?
<rubikcube> hi, I have found a minor bug, but I'm not sure whether to report it at ubuntu or upstream (hal).  When hal mounts devices, it records this in a file called /media/.hal-mtab. If this file is not reset properly (Maybe due to a user not umounting a device properly or simply a simply crash.), hal will think that there's still a device by that user, so any other user will be denied to umount their own
<ardchoille> flake: kde4 is barely usable
<rubikcube> devices afterwards (hal thinks the device belongs to someone else)
<flake> i want to run desklets or screenlets without a black border around them
<flake> like not having a round clock with a black box behind it
<surface> draik:  paste to open office writer and save as pdf ?
<bone> Has anyone had problems with the Distribution Upgrade hanging while "installing the upgrades"?
<Spork> I'm trying to install kubuntu on an old lap top I have laying around but it won't worl, can anyone help?
<rubikcube> Spork: what does not work?
<Spork> when i try to install it
<ardchoille> I like how you narrowed it down, lol
<Spork> It worked on the newer one I have but... lol sorry
<rubikcube> !question
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rubikcube> hmm, wrong factoid
<ardchoille> Spork: how much ram and how big is the hd?
<Spork> No clue xD let me check
<bone> While running the Distribution Upgrade from FF to GG, the process got hung up while "installing the upgrades"
<ardchoille> Spork: If it's an older machine, you might be better off installing xubuntu.. or maybe the server install and building up from there using a window manager like fluxbox
<rubikcube> bone: I had it here, but after a reboot, the rest of the install went smoothly
<Spork> umm... well I can't really do anything with it because the mouse was disabled =(. Thanks for the help though
<bone> Ok, I'll give it a shot.  I wasn't sure if a reboot would goof it up worse.  I'll give it a shot, though.  Thanks.
<Hiekko> hello again
<rubikcube> bone: it nearly completely froze... so there was no other thing to do
<juan> is there a wiki where to learn how to create a new session specially for compiz?
<tysonsw> I need a little help.. how can i go to kubuntu from ubuntu
<Hiekko> can anyone help me? cant install network_manager_openVPN ..
<ardchoille> tysonsw:  You can get kde with: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<colo> hola
<tysonsw> ardchoille thx
<ardchoille> yw
<colo> i have a problem with kopete
<colo> anybody can help me?
<ardchoille> colo: It won't connect to msn?
<rubikcube> !give colo question
<colo> it does not connect and it throws an error message
<ardchoille> colo: Only when connecting to msn? or with any connection?
<colo> i just tried connecting to msn
<ardchoille> colo: That's a known issue, no fix yet.
<ardchoille> colo: I can't connect to msn either, but yahoo, icq and aim all work fine
<colo> ok, thanks, what im programm would you recommend?
<colo> amsn?
<ardchoille> I don't really know im that well to make a recommendation
<rubikcube> can pidgeon speak msn?
<ardchoille> I'm just waiting for the bugfix
<Spork> How do install
<ardchoille> rubikcube: Good question
<Spork> never mind
<colo> where are you from guys?
<Oakbox> ardchoille: there is a fix out there i have the deb but cant remember the web page
<Oakbox> ardchoille: it will be out when the repos is un frosen
<ardchoille> Oakbox: Ah, ok
<Spork> How do I install "install_flash_player_9_linux"?
<ardchoille> Spork: I recommend you stick with the repos to install things.
<ardchoille> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Spork> repos?
<ardchoille> !repos | Spork
<ubotu> Spork: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Spork> Thank you!
<ardchoille> yw
<h3sp4wn> Spork: Just stick it in ~/,mozilla/plugins
<h3sp4wn> Spork: won't do any harm there
<ardchoille> h3sp4wn: And when it gets updates, his package manager won't automatically update it.
<ardchoille> s/updates/updates and bugfixes/
<h3sp4wn> ardchoille: In a stable release flash won't be updated
<Spork> well... all I have is the Konqueror Web Browser.
<ardchoille> h3sp4wn: hence the replacement :)
<colo> any eclipse user here?
<h3sp4wn> ardchoille: Just as easy to just update it every so often (or when a site is unreliable for you)
<lee_> eh guys, is comp fusion a step to have A 3d vr apsect of  a system?
<lee_> form viewng the u tube videos taht is exactly waht it reminds me of
<ardchoille> h3sp4wn: The recommended way (not to mention the safe way) is to let the package manager deal with it.
<mohamed> hi guys i'm newbie in linux and I want to add my IE favorits to firefox bookmarks, can I do that mannually or any suggestions?
<octo_> now that the kernel shows IDE drives as SCSI, how can you be sure that DMA is working on an IDE drive.  hdparm tells me HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device?
<h3sp4wn> ardchoille: putting something in ~/.mozilla/plugins is 100% safe
<colo> i have problems with my wireless card? i installed kunbtu 7.10 on an hp dv9000
<colo> any ideas?
<fluffman> mohamed: install firefox in windows, and let your IE bookmarks import into FF
<h3sp4wn> ardchoille: The whole purpose of that directory is so that it is safe for the packagemanager
<fluffman> then, copy and paste your mozilla profile from windows to linux
<ardchoille> h3sp4wn: circumventing the recommended procedures is never safe.
<mohamed> thanks man that would help a lot
<colo> any ideas about problems with broadcomm wireless cards?
<colo> :(
<h3sp4wn> ardchoille: mindly buying into stuff is never safe either
<fluffman> broadcom should be installed by the restricted package manager
<h3sp4wn> ardchoille: mindlessly buying into stuff
<hydrogen> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<colo> what about bcm43xx-fwcutter? kubuntu is trying to enable my wireles card wiith that driver
<combinio> how to turn OFF in firefox mplayer plug in? that after clicking on some movie it will be downloaded on my hdd and not shown in firefox ? :}
<fluffman> colo: yes
<fluffman> use that
<colo> and it is not working properly
<fluffman> reboot
<fluffman> and make sure that the card is physically turned on at the switch
<Spork> I just downloaded Fire Fox but I can't find it.
<fluffman> Spork: K Menu > Internet > Firefox
<fluffman> if you instlled from the repositories (adept, add/remove programs, etc.)
<mohamed> hey guys does any body know chat room for java
<tysonsw> I need big help ASAP..  I resently used the command sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.. and therefor got ubuntu.. Now I want to go back to kubuntu.. how do I do that?? if I type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop all i get is a message that says that this is already the installed OS
<rubikcube> mohamed: tried #java or ##java already?
<colo> i am quite sure taht the card is ok because when it works in windows
<colo> i uninstalles windows and when i boot with kubuntu
<colo> it stoppped working
<combinio> don't u have ANY problems with mplayer plug-in in FIREFOX ?? :]
<colo> my card is a broadcom
<combinio> how to turn it off ? :} can someone help me, please ? :)
<colo> by what i read ubuntu uses bcm43xx , but it fails
<Spork> fluffman:I did that but it's not there.
<fluffman> !purekde | tysonsw
<ubotu> tysonsw: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<mohamed> how can I add java room for the irx, I didn't use the irc in ages
<fluffman> mohamed: /join #java
<tysonsw> fluffman big thx to you my friend
<fluffman> Spork: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<fluffman> tysonsw: you're welcome :)
<mohamed> how can I identify my self to join a chat room
<lee_> eh whats this mean ?>>>>>>>Checking for Xgl: not present<<<<<<<
<Spork> So.. Purge fire fox then Install?
<eljefe> so... what about K7.10 is new or exciting?  It still seems to be the forgotten sibling of Ubuntu, I don't see much to be excited about here... what am I missing
<fluffman> Spork: yes
<Spork> Thank you =)
<fluffman> eljefe: compared to Ubuntu 7.10, or Kubuntu 7.04?
<fluffman> mohamed: /msg nickserv HELP
<eljefe> K7.04.  the new release seems kinda the same, not much has changed...
<eljefe> not much difference that I see with k7.10 from K7.04
<fluffman> well you won't notice much if you were already using 7.04
<eljefe> that stinks
<fluffman> but you get some new menu items (like Wine)
<eljefe> lol
<eljefe> yeah
<Spork> Thank you fluffman =3
<fluffman> and you get the restricted drivers
<Daisuke_Laptop> so it's such a minor incremental difference that it defies logic to give it its own version number?
<fluffman> you're welcome, Spork
<eljefe> but the NTFS Config app needs 'gksu', that should have been fixed.  KFlickr and a bunch of other apps weren't upgraded to the newest
<fluffman> Daisuke_Laptop: there's a lot going on behind the scenes
<fluffman> it also includes strigi for quick desktop search
<eljefe> other than Stringi, i feel once again that Ubuntu got all of the love.
<Daisuke_Laptop> having used kubuntu for the past year, i'm *really* seeing very little difference
<Daisuke_Laptop> strigi's nice though
<fluffman> oh how I HATED the old search
<lars__> I just installed K7.04 and HATE Gwenview. Can someone recommend an image viewer more like irfanview?
<fluffman> D:
<fluffman> lars__: Picasa from Google
<mohamed> Does Kubunt7.10 come with the 3D desktop?
<Daisuke_Laptop> picasa is NOTHING like irfanview
<eljefe> no 3d that I've noticed
<eljefe> although I hate Metacity WM, so if 3d would bean getting rid of KWin, I'll stay 3d-free
<mohamed> how can get the 3d working if it's included in KB?
<Daisuke_Laptop> uh
<Daisuke_Laptop> the 3d isn't metacity
<lars__> fluffman and daisuke are both right. Great viewer - nothing like irfanview
<fluffman> !compiz | mohamed
<ubotu> mohamed: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<lee_> !xgl
<fluffman> (13:57:59) Daisuke_Laptop: picasa is NOTHING like irfanview
<fluffman> oh, sorry
<fluffman> I haven't used irfanview, just going by what I've heard
<lee_> !info xgl
<ubotu> Package xgl does not exist in gutsy
<xid> I installed Apache and MySQL using Adept, but there is no mysql module in Apache's modules directory.
<lee_> then how in heck am i to run eerything?
<mohamed> I always felt that the IRC is useless but I was wrong, you are really helpful   guys
<xid> I must have skipped something obvious
<stdin> !lamp | xid
<ubotu> xid: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<lee_> grrrr.
<xid> kthnx]
<Lega> 'ello.
<lee_> if its not one thing its another
<gun_> hi
<mohamed> What about shortcut to move between you desktop without clicking?
<lee_> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting
<tysonsw> I need big help.. I need to go from ubuntu-desktop to kubuntu-desktop wuick
<tysonsw> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<eljefe> where can i find the w32codecs package?
<stdin> !w32codecs
<tysonsw> I need big help.. I need to go from ubuntu-desktop to kubuntu-desktop wuick
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<stdin> tysonsw: so follow that link
<mohamed> any shortcut to move between different desktops
<atlfalcons866> #gentoo
<stdin> mohamed: ctrl-F?  so Ctrl-F1 switches to desktop 1
<mohamed> thanks
<mohamed> is there any faster way to move between 4 desktops
<izio> is it possibile to try kde 4 wituot remouve 3.5.8
<ubuntero_numero1> hello everyone
<mohamed> that's one thing i like about linux, that would help me be productive
<stdin> izio: read the link in the topic
<lee_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eljefe> does the seveas repo have gutsy apps?  it wouldn't load in my apt-get update (file 302 Found ??)
<fluffman> izio: yes...when you install kde4, it leaves kde 3
<fluffman> just follow the directions on the main kubuntu.org page
<lee_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41554/
<ubuntero_numero1> anyone know how to update the icon listing on kde menu?  what is that program called again?
<rubikcube> mohamed: faster than what?
<izio> fluffman: thanks
<mohamed> any thoughts about how to move 4 desktops with a simple shortcut?
<eljefe> does anyone know where the apps come from for a build?  For example, do the Kubuntu people get the most up-to-date package they can find for an application?  Or does it come from Debian Testing, or Sid?  or do they just repackage the app from Feisty?  or...?
<lee_> Iam getting anoyed at all the reasons at why It won't Now I want to Forfce it to do it
<eljefe> mohamed: [ctrl][F1] thru [ctrl][f4]
<lars__> I am *trying* to install OPERA. Konqi keeps opening the DEB in Kate. Is there a repository somewhere?
<stdin> eljefe: packages are normally synced from debian unstable
<mohamed> got it thanks
<stdin> !opera | lars__
<ubotu> lars__: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<lee_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<eljefe> stdin: really?  all the apps i use seem old on the new 7.10!  when are they synced?  my work box is Debian Testing and has newer apps, at least the ones I've look at this morning
<ubuntero_numero1> anyone know how to update the icon listing on kde menu?  what is that program called again?
<izio> how to install 3d desktop like "vista"
<lee_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<lars__> props to ubotu
<stdin> eljefe: most were synced at the start of the development period, but there have been syncs since then. and what packages are old?
<urbanmage> hey all, I just switched over to kubuntu (gutsy). I'm trying to make the icons on my desktop smaller, I've looked all over for the settings and searched the docs, etc and I can't find anything.  Suggestions?
<stdin> urbanmage: System Settings > Appearance > Icons > Advanced
<urbanmage> stdin: thanks, I'll check it out
<Morrissey> Hi! I am trying to install kubuntu 7.10 on a 64 bits ASUS A8N-E, with two disks on RAID .. with chipset nForce4 ... graphic card: Radeon X800XL ... but instantly when I press "Start or install kubuntu", it loads the kernel, and then the machine freezes ... no input on keyboard is going trhough or nothing (such as caps, numlock, ctrl-alt-del ...) ... any ideas?
<urbanmage> stdin: that did it, thanks for the info ;-)
<dga> when i go fetch updates in adept, it says there is a new version available but when i click to upgrade there is none. what's up with that?
<eljefe> stdin: kflickr is old; due to bugs in kdenlive export and reading the forums, it seems that ffmpeg and mlt++ may be old; Firefox is oldish (2.0.0.6, newest is 2.0.0.8); thats all I've played with so far tho.  The Kdenlive issue is killing me tho!  I files a bug on the project site but who knows if the fix will ever get to Gutsy tho :(
<eljefe> and it amazes me that Amarok tools like replaygain and aacgain, used for the volume-normalization script "Amarok-Replay-Gain", aren't included yet!
<eljefe> dga: i get that too, no idea
<biovore> oO
<lee_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41554/ how do i get flgrx?
<lee_> or whatever i need?
<lee_> can't find on google
<stdin> lee_: you need Xgl and compiz-kde
<stdin> !xgl
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<stdin> mm
<stdin> !info xserver-xgl
<ubotu> xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.99.1~git20070727-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1696 kB, installed size 4404 kB
<izio> how to install 3d desktop like "vista"
<stdin> ubotu: tell izio about compiz | izio see the message from ubotu
<eljefe> if i follow !compiz will I lose KWin window manager?  can i easily get it back?
<stdin> eljefe: you just run "kwin --replace" to get back to kwin, kwin will still be the default when you login tho
<fluffman> Morrissey: your ATI card can't show the graphical loading pictures
<Do0oDz> hi .. have anyone installed VMware in here ?
<eljefe> thanks stdin
<Morrissey> fluffman, ah ... I disabled splash, now it seems to be getting somewhere
<fluffman> press ctrl+alt+f1 to see the kernel booting, or just wait
<fluffman> yeah, there you go
<lee_> allready got compiz, i just need the comand for xgl
<fluffman> if you can't load the desktop at all, you should get the alternate install CD
<stdin> lee_: just install xserver-xgl from adept, then you logout and choose "Restart X server" from the login menu
<draik> When using Katapult, how do you go to "Next"?
<Fish-Face> Hi all, amarok has started refusing to start. No splash screen, window or anything is produced, and no interesting or unusual output is produced at the command line
<Fish-Face> Running strace against amarokapp reveals a select which times out twice, and then a read which just hangs
<draik> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lee_> stdin ok so i now after having installed i log out and then "Restart X server" from the login menu..will i see it in th options?
<Fish-Face> draik: was that for me?
<lee_> logging out
<flake> 7.10 kde + compiz/kde installed, how do i get to compiz?
<stdin> lee_: you just restart the X server, it's an option in the menu on the login screen. Xgl will automatically start then
<stdin> !compiz | flake
<ubotu> flake: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<draik> Fish-Face: No. I was curious about the upgrade
<Fish-Face> Oh, OK
<[4N93L]> I got 3.5.6 kubuntu and i recently downloaded and installed FluxBox ..i had to upgrade it using Aptitude .. I can't notice the difference, or am i missing something?? Is there a command that makes this FluxBox work ?
<lee_> eh is that a full sytem restart?
<dga> what do i need to install to enable compiz fusion? just xserver-xgl?
<lee_> or what isan x server restart?
<h3sp4wn> [4N93L]: just use exec /usr/bin/fluxbox in .xinitrc
<stdin> [4N93L]: you have to choose to start fluxbox, from the login menu
<lee_> oh k
<stdin> h3sp4wn: that would wreak havoc when he want's to start kde
<h3sp4wn> stdin: He wants to run fluxbox
<stdin> h3sp4wn: forever?
<biovore> dosn't it show up as a selectable window manager in kdm?
<h3sp4wn> stdin: launching fluxbox from kdm seems wrong
<flake> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<emiry> im stupid... why can't i connect to efnet server?
<dga> flake: that says it is for feisty
<biovore> g-lined?
<h3sp4wn> stdin: he can change it to /usr/bin/startkde anyway
<[4N93L]> emiry: try the server irc.efnet.net
<h3sp4wn> (if he wants kde) and just use xdm
<emiry> lemme see
<flake> i just installed it, did ccsm and pulled up a control panel
<flake> will let you know
<lee_> ok  I think I got something lol, but I really need to smoot it out lol
<lee_> its an affiramtive I have running
<emiry> 4N93L:  thx.  ur the best
<[4N93L]> h3sp4wn: does it matter if i select it from the Grub window ?
<kudar> hey guys. my wireless is running really slow on kubuntu 7.10. any suggestions?
<stdin> h3sp4wn: fluxbox adds an entry to kdm (usr/share/xsessions/fluxbox.desktop) so it should be started from there
<techly> Hi. Does anyone know what package the mouse theme is in?
<h3sp4wn> stdin: if you are running fluxbox there is no point in using kdm
<lee_> eh ok now I can use cuby lol
<stdin> h3sp4wn: why?
<kudar> ok, nobody can help me then
<[4N93L]> h3sp4wn: i just want to try the FluxBox for now,if i like it then ima replace kdm with it.
<BigDaddy> hey guys, I have a weird error message. Anyone know what this means? (whatever_file) is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<h3sp4wn> [4N93L]: fluxbox is not equivalent to kdm
<stdin> BigDaddy: that's known
<[4N93L]> kudar: try installing kWifiManager
<BigDaddy> std
<kudar> ok
<BigDaddy> stdin: known issues?
<stdin> BigDaddy: yeah, it's being worked on
<emiry> i'm coming from mIRC... where are my private messages in Konversation?
<BigDaddy> stdin: sweet, I really thought it was something I screwed up when I restored my /home
<[4N93L]> h3sp4wn: i believe that only the interface is different .. do u use fluxbox ?
<stdin> emiry: you'll see a new tab with the name of the person you're talking with
<emiry> ok thx
<BigDaddy> stdin: do you know if mounted drives not appearing on the desktop is a known issue as well?
<h3sp4wn> stdin: would you use gdm with kde ?
<lee_> eh ok how do I get cube up and running?
<h3sp4wn> stdin: If you are going to use a light vm may as well user a light login manager
<h3sp4wn> *wm
<stdin> h3sp4wn: there's no reason either way, kdm and gdm work with kde and gnome (and others)
<BigDaddy> h3sp4wn: I believe if you use gdm you lose the ability to do fast user switching
<BigDaddy> h3sp4wn: in relation to KDE that is
<stdin> h3sp4wn: from kubuntu kdm is pre-installed, to use anything else it would require disabling it and installing another. easier to stick with the one you have that works fine
<stdin> BigDaddy: I think that's config in  System Settings > Desktop > Behaviour > Device Icons
<lee_> stdin ok how do I enable the Cube?
<lee_> I found its settings, cube shadow and reflection and such, but
<stdin> lee_: it's a setting in compiz, run ccsm to find it (I don't use compiz)
<BigDaddy> stdin: yeah I have that set to show them, but they do not appear. However if I manually redo the mount on a partition, they all appear
<kudar> [4N93L]: do you mean kwlan? i dont see kwifimanager in add or remove programs
<stdin> BigDaddy: I've heard of something like that happening sometimes, don't think anyone really knows why
<h3sp4wn> stdin: I don't see the issue with using .xsession or .xinitrc (been the way to do things for years now - why change something that is perfectly simple)
<[4N93L]> kudar: there is a kWifiManager
<[4N93L]> kudar: i installed it two days ago. :|
<stdin> BigDaddy: check the bug reports ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu )
<kudar> i found it
<kudar> wow
<stdin> h3sp4wn: because that forces it to start when you may not want it to
<lee_> WHAT THE !Info: No sexy-python package found, don't worry it's optional.! taht    waht I got whe nI tried CCSM
<h3sp4wn> stdin: Yeah but kde or gdm may not be enabled on some random system at some point you may have to use
<h3sp4wn> stdin: my may works across the board
<flake> for kde, should i go with screenlets, adesklets,  ?
<[4N93L]> h3sp4wn: could it be done or not? switching from FluxBox to KDE and vise-versa using the Grub ?
<stdin> h3sp4wn: is kdm/gdm/xdm wasn't enabled, then they'd find the way to start it them selfs
<BigDaddy> lol, the bugs page is moving slower than syrup in january
<flake> 4N93L - if you have two installations, if only one you can switch at the login screen
<tvw> Hi I just booted the kubuntu 7.10-CD and find myself in a login-screen. What should I enter here. I cannot find any documentation about this.
<kudar> 4N94L: kwifimanager says there are no networks?
<h3sp4wn> [4N93L]: You could use a script to do it I suppose
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  Though I have updated to Gutsy through Adept when I update the database it still says I have a version upgrade.
<h3sp4wn> [4N93L]: And take something out of the kernel commandline
<stdin> tvw: should auto-login, try user: ubuntu and blank password, if that doesn't work check the CD integrity
<h3sp4wn> [4N93L]: Have a look at how knoppix cheatcodes work
<stdin> Ertain: it's a known issue, the fix is waiting for the repos to re-open
<[4N93L]> Looks like ima give it a try .. brb
<[4N93L]> and if i dont show up,means that i messed it all up
<[4N93L]> :)
<Ertain> Thank you stdin.
<NightBird> ok, so ndiswrapper isn't being loaded on boot up and I have to manually do a 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'  How can I set it up to do that automatically?
<h3sp4wn> NightBird: /etc/modules is the easiest way
<NightBird> ok
<corfu_palma> hi
<NightBird> sweet...
 * NightBird will have to restart and find out if it worked...
<Tigerstein> hy all, I just installed kubuntu, and kopete crashes everytime, I try to log in to msn
<stdin> Tigerstein: 32 or 64bit?
<Tigerstein> 32
<stdin> Tigerstein: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb < install that package to fix
<jonna> How do I remove compiz. I installed it with "compiz --replace".
<stdin> jonna: "kwin --replace" will bring kwin back, use adept to remove the packages
<frank23> what's a good rss feed media agregator? Miro is really unstable and penguintv crashes on load. Amarok works but can.t play videos directly.
<sub[t]rnl> killall compiz will kill the process, sudo apt-get --purge remove compiz* can remove it or use adept like stdin said
<Minnozz> I am following a guide to let my mobile phone connect with my broadband internet, but I need to put an entry in /etc/network/interfaces . How do I know the name of the bluetooth dongle? ('name' as in 'wlan0', 'eth1' etc)
<vbgunz> anyone know what can cause tty 1 through 6 to break? I only see a blinking underscore on these terminals. any one know whats up?
<sub[t]rnl> vbgunz: do you pass a vga= in grubs menu.lst?
<stdin> vbgunz: sometimes disabling usplash can fix that too
<Gun_Smoke> New to kde.. Where to I find the compiz manager?
<sub[t]rnl> !compiz | Gun_Smoke
<ubotu> Gun_Smoke: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Gun_Smoke> sub[t]rnl: Thank you.
<sub[t]rnl> stdin: have you read anything more about the framebuffer deal with gutsy's current kernel?
<lee_> well, I have figured out everything but the cube lol
<jonna> Thanks for the help! Compiz was nice but it crashed to much for me. :(
<trans_> hi
<sub[t]rnl> stdin: for some reason if you use a vga= tty's go dead.
<lee_> jonna you need to down load a few things
<sub[t]rnl> hopefully they get it sorted out
<lee_> sub[t]rnl ah just the oerson I need to see lol
<stdin> sub[t]rnl: I never use the framebuffer, it's always been buggy. check if it's been reported in launchpad (if they don't know about it, they can't fix it)
<sub[t]rnl> stdin: kk, I've been trying to track it, seems its still an open bug
<sub[t]rnl> kernel team's on it
<lee_> sub[t]rnl I have everything enabled but I cant see cube
<jonna> lee_:   i don't think it was a problem with not installing everything. kde-window-decorator keep crashing now and then. works fine for a while.
<lee_> ah I see
<vbgunz> sub[t]rnl: I pass vga=791, that has always worked though since dapper
<vbgunz> stdin: how do you disable usplash? is that the gui 'kubuntu' loading screen?
<sub[t]rnl> vbgunz: with gutsy's default kernel?
<vbgunz> sub[t]rnl: yes, I pass vga=791 on gutsy
<draik> How are the 7.10 servers? Too heavy to smoothly upgrade?
<trans_> i just installed gutsy-amd64 on my computer (4600 X2) and to get it to work i had to use the nolapic boot option.  Isn't that not good to use on a dual core?  Is there a way i might avoid the issue using something else?
<NightBird> I've not had problems with normal updates and installs as of late... but I don't know about a fresh upgrade...
<sub[t]rnl> vbgunz: interesting, it was able to work for you out of the box?
<stdin> vbgunz: yeah, you just remove the all the instances of the word "splash" from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<lee_> well I have all the effects in place I just can't kick in the cube its self
 * lee_ kicks the monitor
<vbgunz> sub[t]rnl: yes. out of the box. now sure what happened that caused this to happen. I've seen this before by never getting to X *but* that was because I had something in my xorg DRI mode 0666 or something like that
<vbgunz> stdin: I can try that
<vbgunz> brb, am going to try with no splash
<sub[t]rnl> bug #122910
<stdin> no bug bot reports in here ;)
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<stdin> Launchpad bug 122910 in hiki "Please sync hiki (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122910
<AkiraYB> Hey, I have a problem with flash movies freezing both, Firefox and Konqueror... My MPlayer freeze too when I usa ao=alsa, using ao=arts works well. Anyone know something about this?!
<frank23> what's a good rss feed media agregator? Miro is really unstable and penguintv crashes on load. Amarok works but can.t play videos directly.
<lee_> !info cube
<ubotu> Package cube does not exist in gutsy
<lee_> erg
<grul> !info internet
<ubotu> Package internet does not exist in gutsy
<AkiraYB> I think whis is a problem with my sound card and Alsa... But, I don't know.
<lee_> eh how do I get the CUBE
<grul> :_______________<
<AkiraYB> *this
<stdin> for help with compiz ask in #compiz-effects
<lee_> >.<
<[4N93L]> stdin: the Grub had duplicated but none had fluxbox on it .. now i checked on the apt-get and it doesnt show FluxBox as installed. :S
<stdin> erm, it's actuallt #compiz-fusion
<lee_> eh no ones in th3ee
<lee_> there
<stdin> [4N93L]: grub won't show it, KDM will
<lee_> its totally empty
<stdin> lee_: #compiz-fusion not -effects
<sub[t]rnl> their hiding
<sub[t]rnl> they're too
<Do0oDz> plz can anyone help me with VMware ?
<stdin> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<AkiraYB> Anyway, I like to try recompile Alsa 1.0.15... Is there any way to create a package from debconfs of Alsa 1.0.14 easily?
<tysonsw> Any1 got a tip on how to make the kubuntu realise that the right cd is in the tray?? I am trying to play Wc3 but all i get is a message that sais that I should push in the wight cd
<tysonsw> right*
<[4N93L]> stdin: i couldnt find anything on kdm that would be changeable to fluxbox. :\
<AkiraYB> tysonsw: Hum... I think this is because the mount point of the drive is dynamic and Wine is not prepared for that.
<AkiraYB> I think...
<Ashex> Is there any way to get rid of Kontact and use the apps seperatly?
<tysonsw> AkiraYB any ide how to fix that?
<[4N93L]> on the Shutdown tab, there is an option for the Boot-Manager .. would it affect anything if i changed it to Lilo??
<stdin> [4N93L]: KDM is the login screen, before you login
<AkiraYB> tysonsw: You can add the mount point (/media/wc3 ?) to Wine's configuration for a simple workaround.
<FOAD> Whew, moving to gutsy sure is a bit of a hardship. :(
<[4N93L]> stdin: i restarted and tried it,there is a duplicate of the main one that i login to .. i tried them both but they're the same
<AkiraYB> tysonsw: Or edit the configuration of HAL to mount every time in /media/cdrom, for example...
<FOAD> Since going gutsy, my USB drives stopped automounting.  How do I fix it so they automount again?
<vbgunz> sub[t]rnl: I've narrowed it down to vga=791
<tysonsw> AkiraYB HAL?
<tysonsw> !HAL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[4N93L]> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<vbgunz> but that alwasy worked. its the largest resolution I could get in the terminal otherwise, the res is so poor, everything is so big :(
<AkiraYB> Hardware Abstract Layer.
<lee_> eg had to log fer a sec..but yeah its checked waht was taht channel again?
<AkiraYB> tysonsw: Hardware Abstract Layer.
<vbgunz> vga=791 worked since dapper, edgy and feisty. it seems to be the cause of the blinking underscore in gutsy though :(
<stdin> [4N93L]: make sure you installed fluxbox, I just installed it and selected "fluxbox" from the menu in KDM and it started fluxbox
<tysonsw> AkiraYB were can I find that one?
<FOAD> Nobody knows?
<[4N93L]> stdin: thanks anyways
<sub[t]rnl> vbgunz: yeah vesab is broke in gutsy's kernel right now
<picca> does kubuntu use kaffeine as its default video player
<lee_> stdin ahh flux box eh?
<blendtux> vbgunz: are your fonts in the terminal big ?
<edenbeast> FOAD:   are you getting errors in dmesg?
<vbgunz> blendtux: yes, amazing big
<AkiraYB> tysonsw: I will try to find some tutorial...
<FOAD> edenbeast: no
<blendtux> i have the same problem
<vbgunz> it's hard to edit text or do anything with everything so big
<blendtux> did you narrow it down what the problem is
<edenbeast> FOAD: could you start hal to make sure that that's not the issue? :-/
<FOAD> edenbeast: if I plug in something _after_ booting and all, everything starts up at once.
<vbgunz> I will try 790 and and worse comes to worse, 773
<tysonsw> AkiraYB thx.. I made the wine autodetect what drives there weere.. so lets see  after the installation if it works
<FOAD> Or at least, everything shows on the desktop
<FOAD> Still ahve to click on the icons to actually mount them
<vbgunz> brb
<blendtux> oke
<FOAD> edenbeast: I'm a noob, how?
<edenbeast> ah
<AkiraYB> tysonsw: Yeap... But everytime the disc name changes you'll have to reconfigure Wine. But is a simple workaround. :D
<edenbeast> sudo /etc/init.d/hal start
<tysonsw> AkiraYB can't you set the name to transparent+
<edenbeast> damn WWE is so different without colorcommentary :P
<FOAD> Let's see
<tysonsw> AkiraYB for the moment its name is /media/cdrom0
<edenbeast> FOAD: it'll probably say that it has started already though
<AkiraYB> tysonsw: The disc is monted there?!
<tysonsw> AkiraYB yes
<edenbeast> vbgunz did you make progress with the permissions thing? :-)
<FOAD> edenbeast: indeed
<AkiraYB> tysonsw: Well then... That's right, then... :D
<FOAD>  * Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald                                             /usr/sbin/hald already running.
<FOAD>                                                                                  [ OK ]
<makuseru> hi, i have a Toshiba Gigabeat mp3 player, and when i connect it (via USB) it shows up as a camera and than i cant open the folder to put any songs on it or anything, how can i get this to display properly, as just another drive that i can put files in
<AkiraYB> tysonsw: In Gutsy HAL mounts in /media/disc_name ... Then, changing everytime. So Wine don't know what's the correct mount point of the disc drive.
<tysonsw> AkiraYB but stil it sais that The frozen throne was unable to locate your cd-rom drive. Please make sure you Frozen Trone is in your CD->ROM drive, then klick retry
<edenbeast> AkiraYB: you can set up rules to make certain devices always mount at the same mount point
<AkiraYB> edenbeast: Yeap... :D
<edenbeast> AkiraYB: udev rules
<FOAD> But again, when I plug in a device (or turn the power on), every device appears on the desktop.
<edenbeast> which reminds me could you do sudo /etc/init.d/udev start FOAD
<FOAD> Although they're still not in /media then, I gotta click on them to make that happen.
<edenbeast> maybe it's udev :-/
<FOAD> I thought udev ruled? ;)
 * FOAD makes a note
<edenbeast> FOAD is this a new install or an upgrade from feisty btw?
<AkiraYB> tysonsw: You follow the instructions that's in wine page?!
<FOAD> Completely new install.
<FOAD> The upgrade broke everything so I had no choice.
<edenbeast> FOAD no idea, udev/hal is such black magic still :-(
<edenbeast> at least to me
<FOAD> It worked fine in feisty.
<FOAD> Ok.
<cash> Hello
<FOAD> Thanks for the suggestions. :)
<cash> I have issue with knetwork
<juhana> adept started version upgrade, but then cancelled it and sain that my system is already up to date. used beta. whats going on?
<edenbeast> I think feisty still used ivman to mount it all
<edenbeast> FOAD you could install ivman and see if that solves your problems
<shakey> what is linux?
<tysonsw> AkiraYB I found in the wine config that the cd-rom in advanced mood stood in hard drive.. it should stand in cd rom.. now it works.. but it staled
<blendtux> shakey: what do you mean, what is linux?
<AkiraYB> tysonsw: Weird...
<shakey> blendtux: im just messin around
<edenbeast> he means wat is GNU/linux ;P
<FOAD> I will try that.
<vbgunz> damn... vga=791 does not work for tty 1 through 6. I get a blinking underscore. 790 is unknown and 773 also does not work... what are the valid vga options I can use in Gutsy?
<edenbeast> haha
<shakey> im not complete nub sauce
<FOAD> Thanks again. :)
<AkiraYB> tysonsw: Don't know what could be, then...
<vbgunz> shakey: linux is a kernel
<cash> After update from 7.04 to 7.10 - knetwork doesent show me Wlan networks - and icon (connection established) is always active - in the case - when Im offline too .And after connect to the inet in office ,when I homeI need many times set cable in my Lan card =((
<shakey> yea i know
<edenbeast> FOAD it could also be your policies file
<vbgunz> anyone know what vga options are good for use in Gutsy?
<FOAD> edenbeast: where would it be, if I had such a beast?
<edenbeast> FOAD could you do md5sum /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi
<FOAD> edenbeast: you want the result of that?
<cash> help me plz ( I already tired switch settings every day
<AkiraYB> tysonsw: Sorry...
<edenbeast> FOAD that gives me e8364a4d5ef1d2c6e2c0ab6067a8e835 as result if you get something else then that means you have differences and the problem could lie there since that's where is defined what to do with certain volumes
<FOAD> e8364a4d5ef1d2c6e2c0ab6067a8e835  /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi
<edenbeast> so that's not it :-/
<FOAD> Ok.
<FOAD> I'll try ivman
<cash> Anybody see my messages?
<AkiraYB> Anyone use CA0106 for sound driver?!
<tysonsw> AkiraYB its ok
<blendtux> vbgunz:  where did you change the vga setting
<shakey> disciple
<vbgunz> blendtux: one sec
<shakey> streets
<vbgunz> blendtux: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<shakey> i dont care what u say, shuttleworth would so knock out steve woz
<marty> hey
<cash> Help !!SOS!!!
<marty> there is someone to help me wit
<marty> ubuntu 7.04
<vbgunz> blendtux: around line 90, look for # defoptions
 * shakey is runnin 7.04
<blendtux> lol, what is your problem marty
<edenbeast> cash what's the matter?
<AkiraYB> Anyone use CA0106 for sound driver?!
<vbgunz> blendtux: put in on that line but do not remove the comment
<blendtux> oke
<marty> i will post my error
<marty> in console
<blendtux> no
<blendtux> use pasebin marty
 * shakey anticipates marty's post
<vbgunz> blendtux: once you put in your desired vga, do not uncomment, close the file and then run 'sudo update-grub'
<cash> edenbeast After update from 7.04 to 7.10 - knetwork doesent show me Wlan networks - and icon (connection established) is always active - in the case - when Im offline too .And after connect to the inet in office ,when I homeI need many times set cable in my Lan card =((
 * shakey installed kde4 beta last night
<vbgunz> I think I might know what the problem is and again I think* it falls back onto xorg
<blendtux> oke, vbgunz, and what is the solution for that
<shakey> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<AmyRose> shakey: Can you get further with it than I did?
<shakey> AmyRose: no lol, I couldnt even get kicker to show up
<shakey> i was able to look at 2 plasmoids and that was it really
<vbgunz> blendtux: solution for what?
<blendtux> for your big font problem
<AmyRose> shakey: It doesn't use Kicker anymore :(
<shakey> ahhhhh!
<cash> Give me solution ! regards knetwork pleaseEE!
<shakey> lol well then
<AmyRose> shakey: They told me on #kde that they are working on a K menu plasmoid for us
<vbgunz> blendtux: oh, sorry, I do not have option "NvAGP" "1" in my xorg... am going to try that now
<shakey> ah yea, i remember seeing a plasmoid for application launcher or something like that
<AkiraYB> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kudar> installed ndiswrapper from add or remove programs but it doesn't open
<edenbeast> doesn't that disable agp?
<AmyRose> shakey: I think we better stick to KDE 3.5.8 + compiz if we want fancy for now ;)
<shakey> haha, compiz is cool, but i save that for my desktop
 * shakey on the laptop right now
<jawee_> I just upgraded to gusty
<jawee_> and now KNetworkManager isn't recognizing my wireless
<vbgunz> blendtux: will let you know if that worked
<AmyRose> shakey: My desktop is incapable of Compiz--it's a Pentium II. My laptop is a Pentium 4 with GeForce 4 graphics. Now, see I can't do what you do :P
<cash> jawee_ For me TOO
<blendtux> yep goodluck
<edenbeast> I wish I could upgrade to Dusty Gibbons :D
<shakey> hahaha
<jawee_> I had installed a driver and typed in sudo modprobe bcm43xx and then knetworkmanager registered it instantly
<draik> Is there a way I can listen to a voicemail message with Kubuntu?
<jawee_> so I had that run on startup
<jawee_> but now it isn't there
<AmyRose> shakey: It's more convenient for me to do it on my laptop anyway because I can show it at school :D
<draik> I want to dial my voicemail and have it recorded and saved to my desktop
<jawee_> Ut just says "No active device"
<jawee_> sudo iwlist scan shows my network
<shakey> yea, i used it at work, it really is useful
<shakey> especially when you have a lot of windows open, the cube is invaluable
<AmyRose> draik: You could buy Wengo or Skype minutes... other than that, i don't know
<AmyRose> !wengophone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wengophone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jawee_> any ideas anyone?
<knap> buonasera a tutto il canale
<AmyRose> !it | knap
<ubotu> knap: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<AmyRose> !anything`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything` - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AmyRose> lol
<knap> hello to all
<Gun_Smoke1> exit
<AmyRose> knap: Hello to you
<mohamed> hey guys  does any body know a winscp like software for ubuntu and it should be gui.
<blendtux> yes mohamed
<edenbeast> mohamed use the ssh fuse extension? sshfs? :-)
<AmyRose> mohamed: You can use sftp://host in Konqueror
<blendtux> use putty for linux
<knap> hi AmyRose
<AmyRose> mohamed: You can also do it in Nautilus, but I'm not sure how
<AmyRose> mohamed: gftp also works with SSH
<AmyRose> knap: Do you have any questions?
<shakey> lol
<mohamed> i'm really newbie and all of this things seems complicated :)
<blendtux> mohamed: putty for linux, you can install it allso on windows
<knap> not have questions Amy
<AmyRose> blendtux: But mohamed seems to be asking about file transfer, because that's what winscp does
<blendtux> so mohamed then you have the same app's on different os's
<AmyRose> mohamed: Are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<mohamed> I think AmyRose got it tifht
<mohamed> right
<blendtux> you can configure putty to open a file manager i thought AmyRose
<AmyRose> mohamed: Which one?
<mohamed> I use kubunut
<mohamed> I need for file transfer for a school project
<knap> 	
<knap> Today I installed the new version of kubuntu July 10 gutsy and everything went well
<AmyRose> mohamed: OK, just hit Alt-F2 and type sftp://user@host and it will open a file manager for you
<cash> who can help me with Knetwork
<cash> ?
<AmyRose> mohamed: It's definitely easier than winscp
 * shakey needs to focus on school paper
<mohamed> it give me an error, let me try again
<kudar> anyone have a clue why ndiswrapper program wont open when i execute it?
<edenbeast> mohamed: or use sshfs http://sysblogd.wordpress.com/2007/08/23/ubuntu-mounting-remote-filesystem-using-sshfs-fuse/ http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/  but if it's just for a 1-time transfer, try sftp first
<AmyRose> edenbeast: Uh, that's harder than using Konqueror or Dolphin to do it.
<vbgunz> im having no luck at all with the grub framebuffer... it appears I might have to go as low I can go when it comes to res :/
<AmyRose> edenbeast: mohamed asked for a GUI
<blendtux> ehm, that is too bad, but i guess you did not had the problem with dapper or edgy
<blendtux> when did it started vbgunz
<alromaithi> oh man it hought i wouldnt come here
<shakey> is there a way to figure out what version of apache you are running?
<alromaithi> i just got Kubuntu i dont see compiz!!! :(
<shakey> through the command line
<draik> AmyRose: How would I record what comes through Skype?
<vbgunz> blendtux: it started in gutsy
<edenbeast> apachectl --version? :-)
<AmyRose> draik: I'm not sure
<vbgunz> I always had vga=791 since dapper with no problems
<draik> AmyRose: Thanks.
<AmyRose> draik: You should be able to do it with a sound recording tool
<alromaithi> please anybody help me get Compiz working , i went in all the settings 1 by 1 i dont see Enable compiz somewere
<draik> How do I record what comes through Skype? I want to record a voicemail message on my computer. My mic is dead.
<mohamed> Thanks Amy it's working fine, you are guys are the best(napoleaon Dynmite)
<edenbeast> draik http://lengau.livejournal.com/2796.html
<blendtux> strange strange, wich file was it
<vbgunz> I'll vga=ask
<AmyRose> mohamed: You're welcome.
<sub[t]rnl> vbgunz: just take vga out
<sub[t]rnl> vbgunz: vesab framebuffering with the gutsy kernel is buggy
<alromaithi> guys how to enable compiz please :( Kubuntu Gutsy
<AmyRose> !compiz | alromaithi
<ubotu> alromaithi: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<sub[t]rnl> alromaithi: sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager
<sub[t]rnl> alromaithi: then alt+f2 and run compiz or create a sym link in your ~/.kde/Autostart directory
<alromaithi> sub[t]rnl: will i see the icon on my system tray like in kubuntu 7.4?
<lavacano201014> hmmm
<lavacano201014> maybe i can get beryl to work under compiz
<lavacano201014> maybe
<sub[t]rnl> alromaithi: theres a seperate package out for the system tray icon in kubuntu I think
<sub[t]rnl> can't remember how I got it
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<sub[t]rnl> for compiz
<alromaithi> :(
<alromaithi> what about KDE 4.0 is it good for download yet?
<edenbeast> btw is there any way to have kwallet also accept your logging into kde as authentication?
<shakey> alromaithi: i woudl wait
<seanix> hi, anyone having problems with the menu? (i have really long text descriptions that make it no fun to use)
<AmyRose> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<cash> http://rafb.net/p/ZMTK1u55.html please look
<alromaithi> sub[t]rnl: so i do this sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager ?? dont i need emerald or this Gutsy can take care of decoration for me?
<seanix> is this the help channel for kubuntu 7.10? thanks :)
<mohamed> what is the command to creat a new folder
<alromaithi> should i get the kde window decorater through adept sub[t]rnl ?
<AmyRose> alromaithi: compiz-kde includes a KDE decorator, but you can still install the emerald package
<Admiral_Chicago> alromaithi: i just tested beta 3, nothing too good yet
<sub[t]rnl> alromaithi: thats just to get the basics up and running, apt-get emerald and the extra plugins if you want
<sub[t]rnl> i would
<edenbeast> mohamed mkdir if you're on a cli
<lavacano201014> well that solved my adept problem
<utnubuk> is there an easy way to install KDE desktop and uninstall all packages that were installed on the gnome desktop?
<Al> Can I upgrade just by s/feisty/gutsy/g in sources.list and setting apt-get off?
<seanix> is anybody running kubuntu 7.10?
<Al> Because adept is *rubbish*
<lavacano201014> utnubuk: sudo apt-get install kde
<lavacano201014> then login to kde
<utnubuk> i know installing the KDE is easy, more concerned about removing gnome packages...
<lavacano201014> and sudo apt-get remove gnome
<neversfelde_> utnubuk: install it with "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Al> lavacano201014, you mean install kubuntu-desktop
<utnubuk> thanks lavacano
<lavacano201014> ah
<tysonsw> quick help on how to get ati drivers??
<Al> and remove ubuntu-desktop
<Al> :)
<edenbeast> Al: yes, but you'll need to do a dist-upgrade, not a regular upgrade
<Al> aye
<lavacano201014> i thought he just wanted to switch to kde
<Al> that's what I was expecting.
<Al> ta
<alromaithi> sub[t]rnl:  idont think emerald is worth getting , friends i know in msn complaining and regreted for installing emerald , they say you cant disable it and go for normal kde decoration ,because they dont have that Compiz Systemtray Icon which they had in feisty
<Al> alromaithi, that's not true
 * lavacano201014 has KDE, GNOME and AfterStep
<Al> I use Emerald and I can change to the KDE decorator if I want.
<AmyRose> alromaithi: I use Emerald all the time
<seanix> does nobody know how to fix the menu bug in kubuntu7.10? strange ...
 * h3sp4wn would not trust apt-get for a dist-upgrade like that (only aptitude)
<alromaithi> AmyRose: and can u disable and go for KDE decoration coz kde decoration has more fancy looks forexample Vista Look
<seanix> can you guys see this message????????????????????????????
<AmyRose> alromaithi: No.
<edenbeast> ? I thought aptitude used apt-get? :P
<seanix> helllo!!!
<blubb> I was just reading about the gutsy version and I'm wondering how i can disable strigi and install konqueror by default?
<blubb> seanix: yes
<edenbeast> is it not just a GUI front then?
<seanix> ahhh cool
<blubb> seanix: we can
<tysonsw> quick help on how to get ati drivers??
<seanix> i thought i was invisible (again like spiderman)
<alromaithi> so you cant disable right? emerald is a lock on compiz , ? AmyRose? if you can disable means you got that compiz icon system tray which is near the sound volume control which i really want to know how to get it on Kubuntu
<seanix> am i the only one who has extra long path names in the kde menu??
<Gun_Smoke> well... compiz seemed to break everything...
<seanix> please someone help me fix this :)
<AmyRose> alromaithi: Yeah, I installed the tray icon
<AmyRose> !manners | seanix
<ubotu> seanix: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AmyRose> seanix: You may want to go to the panel settings dialog and set the menu display options
<tysonsw> quick help on how to get ati drivers??
<edenbeast> I have no idea seanix, my menus are working fine, are you running an upgrade or a new install? :-/
<alromaithi> AmyRose: how to install tray icon and this command sudo apt-get install compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager is not enough !!! i dont see snow or desktop cube ect... :( i thought compiz will come fully like ubuntu Gutsy
<edenbeast> tysons they're in the menu for aplications to install now :-)
<edenbeast> the KDE>add/remove programs thnigie
<AmyRose> alromaithi: They didn't include the tray icon for some stupid reason...
<mohamed> what is the text  editor for kubuntu
<seanix> i have tried new installs of kubuntu 7.10 32/64bit versions and both display the path in almost every menu entry (except new programs i add)
<AmyRose> mohamed: kate
<edenbeast> kate
<alromaithi> now im lost :(
<sub[t]rnl> alromaithi: open adept manager and put in compiz, then you'll see all the extra's. or do an adept-cache search compiz.
<sub[t]rnl> look around
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<mohamed> Thanks, I think I'm going to thank you guys for a million time
<sub[t]rnl> apt-cache search even
<alromaithi> AmyRose: i typed compiz --replace and now i dont see titlebars lol
<blubb> can I just uninstall dolphin and install konqueror?
<utnubuk> i've seen the screenshot of KDE 4 with the widgets, anyone know if they are going to include something similar to OS X expose?
<utnubuk> i love that feature
<edenbeast> blubb: konqueror isn't gone
<blubb> edenbeast: but it won't be default?
<tysonsw> edenbeast: I need to get the drivers to install what is the command or that?
<edenbeast> blubb but you'll need to set it as default application
<blubb> edenbeast: how and where?
<alromaithi> sub[t]rnl AmyRose : PLease :( now after ALT F2 i did compiz --replace and now i dont see title
<blubb> I could just unistall dolphin?
<alromaithi> whats the commnad to disbale compiz just for this session
<blubb> another question, can I boot my old kernel from feisty with gutsy?
<AmyRose> blubb: Konqueror's a better web browser than anything else! *ducks*
<shakey> alromaithi:  hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<sub[t]rnl> AmyRose: !!
<alromaithi> that is to reset X
 * shakey agrees that konqueror pwnz
<tysonsw> Any1 know how I could install ati drivers?
<sub[t]rnl> blasphemy!
<blubb> AmyRose: yes but dolphin is not yet ready... and anyway konqueror rocks...
<shakey> alromaithi: yea reset X and try again
<Kachna> anyone using audacity over here?
<edenbeast> blubb go to konqueror>preferences>File Associations, there change inode/directory to konqueror
<AmyRose> blubb: Yeah, I have to agree, but I prefer the convenience of being able to configure Konqueror to act like a web browser
<shakey>  i mean...compiz --replace was working for me last night
 * lavacano201014 prefers Firefox over Konqueror
<blubb> ok
<shakey> konqueror is faster than ff
<lavacano201014> as a web browser
 * AmyRose wants to LART lavacano201014
 * lavacano201014 wants to LART AmyRose
<shakey> and it passed the acid2 test
<lavacano201014> dammit
<lavacano201014> i thought i disabled that script for this network
<blendtux> guys use opera shakey and lavacano201014
<AmyRose> O_o
<mohamed> do you know why azurus doesn't work on ubuntu or kbunut?
<blubb> what about the kernel question?
<tysonsw> Any1 know how I could install ati drivers?
<blendtux> brb need to reboot
<edenbeast> tysonsw are you already in kubuntu 7.10? then click on your KD menu and select add/remove programs, it's in there :-)
<Roey> hi all
<AmyRose> blendtux: But opera messes up a bunch of blog sites
<lavacano201014> just ##trangle
<Roey> Goatse Gibbon
<emilsedgh> Fx, not ff!
<Roey> Horny Hardon
<Roey> what'll be next?
<shakey> ive been meaning to get opera
<shakey> just lazy i guess
<tysonsw> edenbeast I can't find it
<utnubuk> roey - rofl
<Roey> shakey:  opera has pkgs for Kubuntu
<Roey> utnubuk:   :)
<shakey> Roey: yea i know
<Roey> ah
<tysonsw> well.. I mean in the add/remove program
<neversfelde_> I thougt abot a Hory Hippo
<alromaithi> ok i see titlebars now
<neversfelde_> +u +n
<emilsedgh> tysonsw: on gutsy?
<tysonsw> 'emilsedgh yes
<AmyRose> It would be cooler if 8.04 was called the Hungry Hippo
<AmyRose> :P
<alromaithi> can any1 tell me how to get compiz icon tray ?
<shakey> alromaithi: so you got it then?
<Roey> you know what pisses me off?  That I can't get the NVidia driver packages working for my Geforce4 Ti-4200.  No one seems to have this card, Jesus
<alromaithi> shakey: i got it but compiz is not working
<shakey> alromaithi: no titlebars?
<utnubuk> is it wise to restart after updates have installed?
<alromaithi> shakey: i see the titlebars
<mohamed> does azurus work for anybody
<emilsedgh> tysonsw: i havent gutsy yet but you should be able to do it from SystemSettings, find Restricted Manager or Restricted Drivers at there
<AmyRose> !nvidia | Roey
<ubotu> Roey: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shakey> alromaithi: but compiz isnt working?
<kamesh> Hi all, I have just done a fresh install of gutsy. Now both adept and ssh does not work. In fiesty it used to work. Do you think that apparmour is interfering in any way ?
<lavacano201014> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Gun_Smoke> utnubuk: what updates?
<AmyRose> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<lavacano201014> ty ubotu
<lavacano201014> i needed that url
<utnubuk> Gun_Smoke: updates in general
<shakey> that url needed u
<Gun_Smoke> utnubuk: No need.
<utnubuk> ty
<shakey> !find opera | shakey
<tysonsw> emilsedgh the problem I have is that wc3 lags a lot.. and I think the problem is the driver
<AmyRose> shakey: It's in the Canonical commercial repo
<shakey> ah
<shakey> danke
<Gun_Smoke> utnubuk: :)  If the kernel was updated than yes, but adapt will let you know.
<AmyRose> shakey: No hablo alemán
<utnubuk> Gun_Smoke: I guess I was too used to windows updates....
<utnubuk> :)
<blubb> can I boot my old kernel from feisty with gutsy?
<alromaithi> i want to see compiz icon the blue box with the mouse pointer on my system traynear the volume :(
<Gun_Smoke> utnubuk: yeah forget all that..
<edenbeast> blubb it should work yes
<AmyRose> shakey: That's "I don't speak German" in Spanish
<blubb> edenbeast: ok, I was asking because I have some selfcompiled drivers... especially for wireless...
<edenbeast> blubb why not just recompile them again?
<Gun_Smoke> utnubuk: The most you should ever have to do is logout-login..
<shakey> o haha howd you know i was googling it?
<alromaithi> :(
<edenbeast> it's possible that some services don't work with your older kernel if they expect something specific not in an older kernel (though that's probably rare)
<edenbeast> but things like inotify and such
<draik> edenbeast: I did what it said, but I was still not able to record.
<blubb> edenbeast: of course I will do that... but if that fails I need a way to get a connection to the internet you know
<kamesh> Can any one help me please... I have a problem with adebt and ssh.. both dont work.. I have just installed gutsy and tried searching on the internet but to no avail
<AmyRose> shakey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-b75a0c6c7e357640731529980d3f3ad3614b9a76
<edenbeast> draik then I don't know either draik :-/
<AmyRose> shakey: well, sadly it's for GNOME but still, it will give you the idea, I hope
<draik> edenbeast: Ok
<shakey> yea thanks
<alromaithi> i want to see compiz icon the blue box with the mouse pointer on my system traynear the volume :(
<Gun_Smoke> utnubuk: http://blogs.ittoolbox.com/linux/locutus/archives/why-linux-can-be-updated-without-rebooting-12826
<shakey> is /etc/sources.lst where repositories are kept?
<blubb> there are a lot of regressions with gutsy as far as I can see... I'm really not sure if this distro fits the needs of my gf :D
<alromaithi> people come for Kubuntu to see simple results not Waste of time
<Roey> AmyRose:  thanks
<Roey> AmyRose:  I'll try it again
<edenbeast> shakey: /etc/apt/sources.lst
<AmyRose> Roey: ?
<Roey> next version!  Kubuntu 8.0, "Kosher Ki**"
<shakey> ah thanks
<alromaithi> how to get that system tray AmyRose if you dont mind
<Roey> nah
<Roey> Livid Lemur
<AmyRose> alromaithi: I'm trying to find the thread
<Roey> Pompous Pig
<alromaithi> o... :/
<Roey> P is a funny sound.
<Roey> P and K.
<Roey> Everyone loves jokes that start with P and K
<alromaithi> although i made a search
<edenbeast> kooky kameleon :P
<kamesh> Can any one help me please... I have a problem with adebt and ssh.. both dont work.. I have just installed gutsy and tried searching on the internet but to no avail
<Roey> that's why our curse words have them :)
 * Roey continues to spew nonsense vagaries into the channel...
<AmyRose> alromaithi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-b75a0c6c7e357640731529980d3f3ad3614b9a76
<tysonsw> Anyone know how I can get the latest ati driver+
<AmyRose> oops
<AmyRose> wrong URL
<AmyRose> alromaithi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2994678&postcount=3
<Roey> AmyRose:  nice nick, btw!
<edenbeast> !ati | tysonsw
<ubotu> tysonsw: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AmyRose> thanks, Roey
<Roey> AmyRose:  what does it stand for?
<edenbeast> tysonsw you could also use the envy package to install it for you
<AmyRose> Roey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amy_Rose
<jack> Does anyone know how to get my Wacom tablet working with Nvidia's Twinview?
<neighborlee> does kubuntu have the crash handler thing uubntu does I presume so,- but wanted to verify before trying kubuntu ...?? ;))
<edenbeast> but I've had mixed results with envy in the past with my nvidia card
<neighborlee>  a friend likes kde so I thought I would humor her so here I am
<neighborlee> :)
<alromaithi> AmyRose: i found the thread its typing this  git clone git://anongit.opencompositing.org/users/crdlb/fusion-icon && cd fusion-icon && sudo make install
<Roey> AmyRose:  nice :)
<Roey> I don't know why, but cute
<AmyRose> Roey: Amy Rose is a 12-year-old girl who can beat Dr. Robotnik alone :P
<edenbeast> isn't this channel R-rated? :P
<neighborlee> edenbeast: yes it is would you like to see some things ?
<Roey> AmyRose:  awesome :)
<neighborlee> edenbeast: NOT=
<neighborlee> :)
<mohamed> why do i have issue with firefox every time I try submit something
<attunix> What libraries are needed to develop in QT?
<neighborlee> attunix: qt-devel I suspect ;)
<kamesh> Can any one help me please... I have a problem with adebt and ssh.. both dont work.. I have just installed gutsy and tried searching on the internet but to no avail
<neighborlee> attunix: and if you wish kdevelop
<attunix> neighborlee: thanks :)
<neighborlee> yadda
<tysonsw> edenbeast envy package??
<neighborlee> attunix: np ;00
<edenbeast> tysonsw: yes 'envy' but I'd follow the directions of the bot, they're probably better
<attunix> neighborlee: what's kdevelop by the way?
<attunix> i know it's an ide
<neighborlee> attunix: its just a IDE
<alromaithi> thanks
<neighborlee> yw ;)
<alromaithi> now after having git i can do this git clone git://anongit.opencompositing.org/users/crdlb/fusion-icon && cd fusion-icon && sudo make install
<AmyRose> neighborlee: It's a hard drive connector? :P
<blubb> hmm the update manager gave an error about a dependency and crashed, what should I do?
<kamesh> Does apparmor has any gui ?
<neighborlee> AmyRose: LOL
<tysonsw> ! envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<edenbeast> blubb run it again? :-/
<blubb> edenbeast: ok I will try that
<blubb> it said it crashed but its still here but hangs
<blubb> shall I kill it?
<AmyRose> I learned that factoid the hard way :P
<blubb> shall I run an apt-get command to fix the dep issue?
<mrb_> Hey everybody can anyone help me to know why my Linksys ADSL G modem not working under Kubuntu
<neighborlee> AmyRose: heh
<mohamed> who firefox keep crashing on me, any body has idea
<Lars_G> Ok Hi all.. HELP HELP!!! no really I need some help. First question: After fetching packages, adept hung up configuring smbfs so I continued from the command line... most stuff work but my kde theme is half broken in that many icons are missing.
<Lars_G> was there something from adept like changing the theme or reinstalling a theme I missed and I can do by hand?
<neighborlee> AmyRose: yeah well we've all been down that lonely road of learning....funny when you look back and go OMGosh I did what ;))
<blubb> hmm another process is running, I can't start adept_manager
<edenbeast> haha I rm -rf / home/homedir/somedir/*  as root once  (notice the " ")  :P
<hydrogen> Are there packages for gutsy of kernel 2.6.23? If not is there a "ubuntu recommended" way of upgrading the kernel to that?
<PolitikerNEU> I got the following problem: I do neither have acces to wlan nor does the kpowersaved start
<edenbeast> that wasn't a fun realisation hahaha
<blubb> hmm who is acessing my apt thing?
<Lars_G> blubb: Anything that uses the apt system will cause that. that is if you're running apt-get, synaptic, aptitude or another apt handler it will lock apt system and stop adept from starting
<AmyRose> neighborlee: But there was no restricted device manager on Feisty and earlier!
<PolitikerNEU> The Intel Chip is recognized because it worked in the livecd and in the first two boots - but now it doesn't work any longer
<edenbeast> my god, you pervs keep out of his apt thing!
<blubb> Lars_G: yes what is it? I mean the name of the update tool?
<edenbeast> blubb can't you just kill the process? :-)
<Lars_G> blubb: the update tool? yeah it will cause that too.
<edenbeast> aptitude or adept?
<Lars_G> the update tool is a modified version of adept I think or an offshot
<Lars_G> or adept with a special command
<neighborlee> so..does kde have a crash handler similar to the gnome thing i'd sure hope so..I know about kde thing but last I checked it  never sends in a report or even asks you to..unless that has changed ?
<purpleposeidon> How do I kill the firewall, like, peramanently, forever, never see it again ever?
<neighborlee> AmyRose: well that  doesn't bother me alot..I dont even like the term restrticted..it seems restrictive and I dont like my rights being terminated ;)
<whip> hello
<blubb> how can I fix that please http://pastebin.ca/744796
<whip> are there skype mods on linux machines?
<Minataku> hydrogen: You should know as well as anybody that compiling is (stupidly) ALWAYS discouraged on Kubuntu
<Minataku> :P
<Lars_G> was there something from adept like changing the theme or reinstalling a theme I missed and I can do by hand?
<whip> i searching for mods  for skype/msn/or icq
<edenbeast> hmm i didn't knew iptabes ran standard on kubuntu :-/
<Lars_G> Ok Hi all.. HELP HELP!!! no really I need some help. First question: After fetching packages, adept hung up configuring smbfs so I continued from the command line... most stuff work but my kde theme is half broken in that many icons are missing.
<whip> like mirande
<hydrogen> Minataku: you should know as well as anyone that that answer is utterly useless
<blubb> could I also run apt-get dist-upgrade instead of the update manager? or whats the command?
<hydrogen> Minataku: and we all know that utterly useless answers are simply a waste of time
<Minataku> Not my fault you can't take a joke
<hydrogen> so, my question still stands
<hydrogen> how do I get 2.6.23 on *buntu?
<Minataku> I'm sure there's something about it in the bot
<Minataku> You find it, though
<hydrogen> !kernel
<blubb> because adept-manager does not work any longer? wtf is going on here
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild.  Also, see !stages
<edenbeast> purpleposeidon which firewall package have you installed?
<Minataku> I don't want to accidentally waste your time
<Minataku> >:|
<whip> @hydrogen kernel compiling?
<whip> get the new kubuntu
<whip> 7.10
<whip> gusty
<hydrogen> that has 2.6.22
<hydrogen> not 2.6.23
<hydrogen> I want 2.6.23
<edenbeast> purpleposeidon: you should stop iptables probably /etc/init.d/iptables?
<whip> why do you want this?
<purpleposeidon> edenbeast: I'm not really sure
<Lars_G> hydrogen: compile 2.6.23 by hand
<lorand> hey
<whip> the stable kernel is based there
<lorand> you have 3 D desktop for ubuntu  ?
<whip> whow
<Lars_G> whip: I bet you anything he wants the newer process manager
<edenbeast> purpleposeidon: or just have it accept all traffic that's even easier :-)
 * blubb now runs apt-get dist-upgrade and hopes that it works 
<whip> compile it by hand ;)
<hydrogen> Lars_G: Is ubuntu's patchset availible?
<whip> yes use gcc
<alromaithi> i have a problem :( Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<edenbeast> purpleposeidon: I don't think kubuntu comes with a firewall enabled by default, someone correct me if I'm wrong please
<whip> @oke lars
<blubb> why is there no update channel?
<alromaithi> the problem is nothing is on ? how to check if somhting is on i want to see my ssytem processess so i can close this LAGGED FROZEN THIGN!!!!
<Minataku> Oh, I make a joke and get harassed, these two badger you with tons of crap and get ignored
<hydrogen> whip: I know how to compile a kernel.  My question is how to do it the ubuntu way and hopefully get a kernel similar to the one ubuntu distributes, only based on a newer version.
<Minataku> >:(
<purpleposeidon> edenbeast: I think it's firestarter
<jack> Can someone help me get my Wacom tablet working with Nvidia's TwinView?
<Minataku> AFAIK, Kubuntu uses the make option that configures EVERYTHING as a module
<alromaithi> how to see my processes
<alromaithi> guys ?
<joe_> how do I change the root password?
<blubb> alromaithi: top or htop
<Minataku> And of course has a massive initrd as a result
<edenbeast> purpleposeidon: just uninstall that then :-)
<hydrogen> right. I want to know how to get the patchset that ubuntu uses.
<blendtux> vbgunz: i have your solution
<alromaithi> blubb: system processes
<blubb> joe_: sudo passwd
<hydrogen> because I'm sure it has one.
<alromaithi> blubb: like in windows
<hydrogen> and i'm sur eif I don't use it something somewhere will explode
<blubb> alromaithi: yes.... with those tools
<Minataku> The patchset most likely won't attach to a 2.6.23 kernel
<vbgunz> whats up, I haven;t solved it at all :(
<hydrogen> and I really don't like explosions
<utnubuk> i'm not very good at linux, can I make my laptop ignore my built-in wireless card (it causes me problems)
<hydrogen> Minataku: thats why vim exists.
<blubb> alromaithi: or ksystemviewer or what is name was
<Minataku> Since it's maintained to patch against a 2.6.22
<blubb> utnubuk: blacklist the module
<blendtux> oke vbgunz, what resolution do you normaly run on your desktop
<shakey> woo
<shakey> ok
<vbgunz> 1600x1050
<vbgunz> 16880x1050, sorry
<vbgunz> heh
<hydrogen> Minataku: I am more than a little confident that I can manage making it apply.  I however am not confident I can do so If I can't find the patchset
<Minataku> Not to mention that the changes between the two are more than likely going to be far more comprehensive than mere line number changes
<hydrogen> so
<vbgunz> 1680x1050
<hydrogen> let me ask /more/ clearly
<blubb> can anyone please help me updating my kubuntu? adept_updater is fucked up so what should I do?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | blubb
<ubotu> blubb: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<hydrogen> Where can I find the patchset ubuntu maintains against the kernel?
<utnubuk> blubb:  if I google 'blacklist linux' should a cool howto come up?
<Lars_G> I had to finish the upgrade to gutsy by hand since adept hung. now all works but my kde theme is missing many icons/images. Any suggestions?
<hydrogen> if you don't have the answer to that, then please do not respond
<blendtux> ehm oke, look in /etc/usplash.conf look at the resolution in that file
<AmyRose> Oh my gosh, I'm not supposed to be getting something as low in demand as the Kubuntu alternate install CD this fast!
<Minataku> hydrogen: As someone who compiles kernels constantly, all I see you asking for is trouble
<eljefe> oh no!  I [shift][delete] some files and now i want them back, is there any way to somehow rebuild the filesystem table to get them back??
<AmyRose> on Bittorrent
<Minataku> But if you want a big headache, go ahead and make yourself one
<AmyRose> eljefe: No
<blendtux> ehm oke, look in /etc/usplash.conf look at the resolution in that file vbgunz
<eljefe> NOOOO
<whip> @lars how is gusty?
<whip> what are the main-imporvements?
<edenbeast> eljefe which filesystem do you use?
<bipolar> AmyRose: I prefer the alternate install cd. I'm sure I'm not the only one :)
<eljefe> whip: kinda boring, nothing much in there that Ive seen that impressed me :(
<Lars_G> hydrogen: btw you could get the diffs for 2.6.22 and try them on 2.5
<eljefe> edenbeast: ext3
<Lars_G> hydrogen: btw you could get the diffs for 2.6.22 and try them on 2.6.23 but some will break
<edenbeast> if it's fat then it's probably still possible
<eljefe> its not fat tho
<edenbeast> eljefe not really possible then :-(
<eljefe> shooooot
<vbgunz> blendtux: I am all ears in case you dozed off :)
<hydrogen> Lars_G: My question for a while now is "where to get this patchset".. telling me I can get the patchset is not that helpful.
<Lars_G> hydrogen: in the package info in pakcages.ubuntu.com you should see the original tar.gz plus the diffs.
<eljefe> stupid me
<carwash^> are random X-crashes with compiz-fusion and nvidia quadro cards normal on gutsy?
<hydrogen> Lars_G: thanks
<AmyRose> bipolar: But the last time around, I had trouble with people demanding Ubuntu with GNOME so much that the mirrors were slower than molasses in an igloo, and the torrents for Kubuntu were even worse
<edenbeast> what kind of files are it eljefe?
<eljefe> i always use the [shift][delete] for whatever reason, its a horrible habit.
<Minataku> eljefe: If you deleted them from Konq or something, I believe KDE maintains a trash can
<eljefe> edenbeast: wedding photos
<whip> @lars do you know some skype mods?
<whip> extras?
<eljefe> Minataku: not when using [shift][delete] its like a perma-delete
<whip> plugins?
<AmyRose> eljefe: Make sure you start using the trash more often then
<Lars_G> whip: none. sorry
<Minataku> Ah
<blendtux> so tell me what resolution is set in the file /etc/usplash.conf  vbgunz
<edenbeast> hmm
<edenbeast> where they tagged?
<whip> which search engine do you use?
<whip> www.g
<whip> ?
<Lars_G> whip: google
<eljefe> AmyRose: yeah i get that.  i just hate deleting files more than once, so i bypass it :(
<eljefe> edenbeast: no tags, no
<Minataku> !oneline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oneline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> whip: Type a complete thought on a single line
<edenbeast> if they were tagged you could try and grep your hd by using the output of dd and noting where things appear, then just extract those certain parts... but honestly that'll be incredibly hard
<Minataku> Stop hitting enter every couple seconds
<krisbuntu> hi there... after upgrading 7.04 to 7.10, I can't get adept to update its' repository...
<vbgunz> blendtux: sorry, I think I got disconnected :(
<shakey> lol
<blendtux> lol
<Tigerstein> thats a joke, I want to download some new theme for kde, and kde-look.org is down :S
<blendtux> so tell me what resolution is set in the file /etc/usplash.conf  vbgunz
<vbgunz> one sec
<eljefe> edenbeast: thats what i was hoping to do, tho.  do you know of a good HowTo for doing just that? (using D to get them back)
<vbgunz> 1280x1024
<eljefe> edenbeast: \using DD
<edenbeast> hmm not really :-/
<vbgunz> I can see that :/
<blendtux> oke change that to 1024x768 and reboot
<eljefe> ok
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Minataku> There it is
<AmyRose> But this
<AmyRose> is fun!
<vbgunz> damn it... I am stupid when it comes to numbers... argggh
<eljefe> no its
<eljefe> not
<vbgunz> blendtux: it is 1280x1024
<AmyRose> Sorry, I was kidding
<blendtux> oke but change it back to 1024x768
<blendtux> and reboot
<vbgunz> blendtux: change it to 1024x768 and change grub back to vga=791?
<blendtux> yep
<Super_Cat_Frog_> hi - is it possible to stop the screen being locked when i recover from sleep?
<blendtux> if you changed that
<edenbeast> eljefe: you could also try to recover it by using the inode info http://linux.sys-con.com/read/117909_2.htm  but you'll need to stop using that hd until you've done it so nothing gets overwritten
<stdin> Super_Cat_Frog_: Alt-F2 and put in "xset s off"
<_julian> hi all
<kamesh> what shoudl I do when I am banned from the channel..
<whip_> #back sry,
<krisbuntu> hi there... after upgrading 7.04 to 7.10, I can't get adept to update its' repository...
<whip_> net connection
<stdin> kamesh: banned from what channel?
<vbgunz> blendtux: ok, I hope this works, I'll try again, one moment
<mrb_> can anyone help me installing a Linksys WAG200g router
<kamesh> krisbuntu! even i have the same problem..
<blendtux> krisbuntu:  update it it via apt-get update
<Gun_Smoke> anyone else not able to connect to kde-look.org?
<blendtux> goodluck vbgunz
<kamesh> banned from #ubuntu
<stdin> kamesh: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<_julian> I am just trying to install kubuntu 7.10 on my powerbook g4, but at about 80% of the installation, I get a message, that the ubuntu archive mirror is not reachable or has no valid release-file
<_julian> any ideas what I can do to fix that?
<AmyRose> kamesh: That's because Ubuntu isn't anywhere near as good as Kubuntu is.
<vbgunz> blendtux: will let you know :)
<shakey> Gun_Smoke: yea kde-look.org isnt loading for me
<Gun_Smoke> kamesh: hehe... night on the sauce will do that to you. ?
<kamesh> :-)
<Gun_Smoke> shakey: I wonder why.. gnome-look is dead too.
<Super_Cat_Frog_> stdin: is that persistant, or should i put it in startkde ?
<kamesh> AmyRose! I have asked my question in here for 3 times and none responded
<AmyRose> Gun_Smoke: They're hosted on the same server, so it doesn't surprise me
<stdin> Super_Cat_Frog_: it needs to be run after you come back from sleep, or open the lid
<AmyRose> kamesh: Well, what's your question? Maybe we could help you! (I also know that Ubuntu isn't as great as giving help)
<eljefe> AmyRose: i have to disagree, Kubuntu gets the shaft, Ubuntu is way more polished :(
<shakey> LOL
<AmyRose> eljefe: But KDE's greatness makes up for it
<Super_Cat_Frog_> stdin: is there a hook script to do this automatically?
 * shakey loves KDE
 * AmyRose loves KDE too
<eljefe> AmyRose: true enough in that regard, but still not enough work behind it
 * eljefe loves it most
<shakey> linus hates the gnome project
<stdin> Super_Cat_Frog_: not sure, if there is it'll be in /etc/acpi/
<_julian> any ideas about that error?
<Super_Cat_Frog_> stdin: ah, ta
<eljefe> linus just dislikes anything with the FSF
<blendtux> clear
<shakey> FSF do seem kinda stuck up imo
<lerneaen_hydra> <enter another quesion>, I just upgraded to 7.10, twinview on nvidia seems broken, the effect being one large virtual screen (ie. maximise fills both screens, dialogs are split in the middle etc), xorg.conf is unchanged, any ideas?
<edenbeast> ? I thought kubuntu was great out of the box, just that dolphin thing is a huge gnome-like mistake ;-)
<AmyRose> eljefe: Yeah, I agree, especially since Compiz isn't supported on Kubuntu when it is on Ubuntu, plus when I asked about the tray icon on the bug tracker, they tell me to just use the desktop effects settings
<Super_Cat_Frog_> ah, there's lots of scripts in there, thats very nice
<whip2> what is blendtux????
<vbgunz> blendtux: no cigar :/
<blendtux> what is blendtux
<blendtux> lol
<vbgunz> blendtux: thanks a million though for trying to help, I really appreciate it
<shakey> yea what is blendtux
<AmyRose> blendtux is tux in a blender!
<shakey> oic
<blubb> ok before rebooting I just relogged in and stil everything looks good...
<blendtux> ehm damm vbgunz
<vbgunz> blendtux: I am convinced something is broken :(
<AmyRose> vbgunz: That's good because cigars are bad for you
<blendtux> oke,
<vbgunz> I can see usplash at 1280x1024 and at 1024x768... I could just never get the framebuffer up to 1280x1024 or 1024x768 :(
<blendtux> lerneaen_hydra: take a look at this link http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710
<vbgunz> the default resolution in the terminal is horrible and I do work in the terminal sometimes. especially when I have no choice :)
<blendtux> it is a known bug with a work around lerneaen_hydra
<blendtux> ehm strange strange
<kamesh> AmyRose! well when I type.. sudo apt-get update.. it says Err http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release.gpg, Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out....I know that I have a working internet connection because I am using it right now
<blubb> should I remove rc updates in adept after the update?
<lerneaen_hydra> hmm, I've got an nvidia card, the release notes specify ATI cards, does it apply to nvidia too?
<AmyRose> kamesh: Sounds like you need to do a gksudo software-properties-gtk and then select another mirror
<shakey> does anyone know of any good gimp tutorials?
<AmyRose> shakey: But you're supposed to use Krita! :O
<blendtux> lerneaen_hydra: ehm you seem te be right
<shakey> krita?
<shakey> never heard of it
<AmyRose> shakey: I actually do know of where to find GIMP tutorial
<kamesh> AmyRose! it says that software-properties-gtk is not installed..and I cannot install using sudo.. this is like a viscious circle
<AmyRose> kamesh: Um...
<aleph0> hi all. I'm having a problem since upgrading to gutsy. anything in X is really really slow. I notice that the process "Xgl" is using all of cpu. how can I go back to Xorg?
<blubb> hmm I still can select the distribution upgrade tool although that reports that my system is up to date
<shakey> !krita
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krita - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AmyRose> !krita
<kamesh> AmyRose: even  ssh does not work..
<AmyRose> kamesh: What do you need SSH for?
<shakey> !openssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blubb> so it does not run the cleaning thing, whats the command for this?
<shakey> 0 for 2 ubotu
<lerneaen_hydra> blendtux; so I
<lerneaen_hydra> 'm SOL?
<AmyRose> shakey: Krita is KDE's answer to the GIMP
<kamesh> AmyRose: I need it to connect to my univ.. and work
<lerneaen_hydra> oops
<kamesh> from home
<AmyRose> !anything` | shakey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything` - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shakey> lol | ubotu
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<AmyRose> shakey: I'm pulling up a list of resources for ya
<shakey> lol u love helpin people
<AmyRose> !u | shakey
<ubotu> shakey: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Minataku> Helping... yeah >.>
<Minataku> j/k
<Minataku> lol
<shakey> :(
<AmyRose> sorry
<AmyRose> shakey: http://news.deviantart.com/article/33612/
<shakey> i should really get rid of OO.org and install koffice too while im at it huh
<shakey> ty
<AmyRose> shakey: I like the GIMP more than Krita anyway, and Krita is part of KOffice. I do use both KOffice and OO.o, depending on what I need to do
<_julian> hmm, really no ideas about the installation error?
<shakey> OO.org runs faster when you use the sun jdk, not gcj
<shakey> i found that out toda
<shakey> today
<kamesh> Amyrose: any ideas ?
<marc_> hi, is there anyone from chicago?
<AmyRose> kamesh: you can always edit your /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<shakey> marc_: <-------columbus
<AmyRose> marc_: I'm in the Milwaukee area
<kamesh> Amyrose: Yes,  I have done that.. but it fails to update..
<kamesh> it says sudo apt-get update.. it says Err http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release.gpg, Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out....
<AmyRose> kamesh: Well, if you are not changing your mirror, nothing will happen
<shakey> lol
<kamesh> !Amyrose.. I will update you after I change the mirror thanks
<shakey> marc_: do you love chicago?
<AmyRose> I've been to Chicago. It's the most confusing city ever
<Minataku> HM
<Minataku> *Hm
<Lars_G> IDK what else to do, to fix my video card.
<Minataku> He either wants in-house service or... well, that covers both parts of the joke, actually, so I'll leave it there
<Minataku> lol
<djtigerwolf> i was wondering how do i get my wireless going?
<edenbeast> Minataku: you better hope he doesn't still use ipchains then ;-)
<Minataku> Haha
<Lars_G> edenbeast: Hey don't joke with that
<Lars_G> edenbeast: I have one machine on my charge which still uses ipchains
<shakey> lol
<Minataku> Lars_G: You missed it by a mile, dude XD
<kamesh> AmyRose: I went to Adept>Manage repositories.. and changed the mirror to Italian one..it has asked me to reload.. and it hangs and says.. "waiting for headers"..
<edenbeast> yeah he musn't use tail enough :P
<Lars_G> Minataku: I'm in console, at 10% of the irssi lines per screen I'm used to... sorry man
<Minataku> lol
<shakey> sorry if i just flooded the channel
<Lars_G> Minataku: And it seems it'll go on so, until I can fix the video issues, or, I give up, go back to elinks and vim
<AmyRose> kamesh: Try another mirror then--it is capable of finding a faster one for you
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Lars_G: Twas just a joke
<Lars_G> Minataku: it's ok man.
<wulong> How can I configure wlassistant to work with wpa_supplicant?
<Lars_G> I'm just griping
<Minataku> Heh
<Lars_G> I'm past fighting and into griping by now, not your fault
<djtigerwolf> my ubuntu works just fine but kubuntu 7.10 has a totaly diff network setup
<djtigerwolf> and im lost
<alromaithi> back!
<alromaithi> AmyRose: i got the icon working
<alromaithi> AmyRose: sometimes the titlebar disapears then i must reload the window manager to get it back
<kamesh> AmyRose: Now I have tried Sweden... and its stuck again.. I have done this quite a few times and it still does not work
<alromaithi> any fix for that recently?
<kamesh> AmyRose: I think the problem might lie somewhere else
<shakey> !/
<Spork> thanks again everybody that helped me =)
<djtigerwolf> can anyone help?
<shakey> what was your question djtigerwolf
<AmyRose> kamesh: No, the problem is that the server you are trying is overloaded.
 * AmyRose slams her head on the desk
<djtigerwolf> kubuntu 7.10  has a diff network setup and i dont know how to
<djtigerwolf> get wireless going
<Assid> AmyRose: ? not enough glucose?
<djtigerwolf> ubuntu 7.10 is about the same
<ripmaster> hi
<Assid> djtigerwolf: knetworkmanager should help you
<Assid> it will be in your taskbar
<AmyRose> Assid: No, kamesh is getting on my nerves by asking for help and then not believing my answers!
<Assid> hehe
<alromaithi> AmyRose: kubuntu must be easier then ubuntu but i find Gnome is better and easier :(
<kamesh> AmyRose: I tried germany, Sweden, Italy..US, Please suggest. if you want me to try some other countrys then please let me know
<AmyRose> alromaithi: ?
<shakey> lol at everyone here
<Minataku> kamesh: Check that it's not being blocked by a firewall or somesuch
 * Assid hypnotises kamesh .. believe in the rose... believe.. believe!!!@@@!!!
<AmyRose> kamesh: You didn't go to Select other mirror and then do the ping test?
<Minataku> If it fails the same way on EVERY mirror, something is wrong on YOUR end
<Assid> screw the mirror can you connect to thenet?
<djtigerwolf> ok thanks  now to kubuntu  and try
<shakey> kamesh, what are you trying to download exactly? it might be easier just to search google for the deb package and install it htat way
<kamesh> I am on the internet right now.. talking to you folks
<shadowhywind> Hay all I am wondering if anyone has used the screen corner actions to say lock there screen?
<shakey> shadowhywind: are you talking about kde4?
<alromaithi> kubuntu has all these troubles , when this must be a simple interface for every user to use :( and im going to do a presentation soon for the windows users ( my friends , School also ) ,and hope they will revert back to the father of systems , my point is AmyRose i want to know these small bits just to continue with my mission ;) i know quite enough but not everything as u can see
<Assid> kamesh: sudo apt-get update
<Assid> what happens
<shadowhywind> shakey i mean like the option in the advance button in the screensaver
<kamesh> shakey: I want my apt-get to work.. so that I could install any thing that I want.. may be ubuntu one day :-I)
<shakey> kamesh: are you even running ubuntu?
<shakey> shadowhywind: i was messing around with kde4 last night and saw something in the top left corner about locking the screen, im not sure i know what you are talking about, sorry
<shakey> i guess you can move the wallpaper image in kde4?
<kamesh> Assid: it does not work.. it gives me connection time out erros
<shakey> gnome cant do that
<kamesh> I am on kubuntu.. using konversation
<Assid> kamesh: how many mirrors you got in there
<shadowhywind> right click on desktop, go to configure desktop click on screensaver, click on advanced options
<TimS> I have been using Kaffine for viewing videos, is it possible to have them embedded? I think Totem does it, is that correct?
<kamesh> Assid: I tried Sweden, Italy
<Assid> and none worked?
<kamesh> US and germany
<AmyRose> TimS: Embedded how?
<kamesh> yes
<Assid> you got some firewall or something inyour router by any chance?
<kamesh> Even ssh does not work..
<Assid> can you access the mirrors from your browser?
<TimS> AmyRose:I want to view embedded videos in firefox rather than opening kaffine
<AmyRose> TimS: Oh, I only know how to do that in Konqueror
<kamesh> In fiesty it used to work yesterday.. today I installed gutsy.,. its not
<jim__> Hi all, looking for some help - I reinstalled 7.04 - got all my DVD players etc up and running, but after a reboot the system does not recognise my cds or dvds? All help is greatly appreciated ;)
 * shakey chalks up one more point for konqueror
<kamesh> Assid: Please let me know how I can access mirrors from my browser.. I will updated you
<Assid> take the url part of the mirror .. and put it into your browser
<Assid> nand see what you get
<shakey> shadowhywind: im trying to mess with that right now, i cant get it to do anything
<kamesh> ok I will do that right away
<shadowhywind> shakey i think it may just be broken
<shakey> i was thinking it might be something like on macs, when you place the mouse in the upper right corner or wherever, it goes to screen saver automatically
<shakey> but ive been testing that and i cant get it to workk
<AmyRose> Is there a way to install Kubuntu using a hard drive partition as a CD image?
<shakey> work
<AmyRose> or something?
<shadowhywind> that is what i want it tto do
<Assid> AmyRose: huh ?
<kamesh> Assid: Yes I could access from my browser
<Assid> kamesh: okay very odd.. but maybe your apt is broken
<Assid> you sure you ran sudo ?
<AmyRose> Assid: My other computer has a bad CD-ROM drive and I'm wondering if it's possible to install Kubuntu using either a hard drive partition or using an Internet connection
<Assid> and your sure you put the right password?
<Assid> AmyRose: thinking...
<Assid> AmyRose: yeah i think there is a way.. get the net install
<AmyRose> OK
<AmyRose> I can arrange that
<kamesh> Yesterday.. I updated my feisty to gutsy.. I had the same problem.. today. I have done a fresh install of gutsy on top of feisty.. it still doe not work
<seriekrock> i have started some systemservice that instead of starting  automatically, starts a black screen where i first have to login and then type startx... i just dont know which one, anyone knows?
<alromaithi> how to change the source in kubuntu so i can get my downloads from say like UK repo
<Assid> AmyRose: google for netinstall kubuntu
<shakey> AmyRose: i think you might wanna look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424722
<kamesh> Assid: Password is not the problem.. because it accepts it and give me connnection time out errors
<Assid> kamesh: pastebin the output please
<AmyRose> shakey: One small problem: My Pentium II cannot boot from pen drives
<smax> hi gang
<shakey> ahh the old p2
<flake> what's a good free mp3 player, is it still vlc?
<Assid> AmyRose: "net install"
<carwash^> flake: amarok is fantastic
<smax> can someone just tell me the appropriate lines to add to the grub config file to provide an option to boot in console mode, no desktop?
<Assid> http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/?p=71
<smax> /boot/grub/menu.lst
 * shakey seconds carwash^
<Assid> AmyRose: that link is for you
<flake> i'll give it a try, thanks carwash^
 * shakey shakes
<Assid> AmyRose: ?
<fluffman> smax: just press ctrl+alt+f1 while booting to get to the console
<fluffman> or after you've booted
<kamesh> Assid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41580/
<jim__> Hi all, looking for some help - I reinstalled 7.04 - got all my DVD players etc up and running, but after a reboot the system does not recognise my cds or dvds? All help is greatly appreciated ;)
<Assid> kamesh: dont use the de mirror
<Assid> kamesh: use eu or uk
<Assid> uk mostly
<Assid> eu and de is the same mirror
<kamesh> Ok I will use UK and let you know in a sec
 * shakey shakes
<alromaithi> i been here for about an hour an half :( AmyRose
<Assid> kamesh: get a move on.. what happened
<sunilonln> hi, my brightness adjustment keys stopped working after an upgrade to gutsy... any ideas?
<jim__> just installed COmpiz, could someone point me to its control panel?
<sunilonln> jim__: ccsm
<Assid> jim__: ccsm
<redshadowhero> I'm having a problem with add/remove programs. I can see the programs, but I can't seem to select any to be installed... Any ideas? :/
<Lars_G_> ok my problems are kubuntu related
<smax> fluffman: that doesent work with my nvidia video card.
 * shakey shakes
<smax> and i need to get to the console for to execute nvidia-xconfig first.
<Lars_G_> Here's the thing. If I do a xinit, the system that runs, HAS direct rendering and all works well
<smax> so it's a contradiction
<Lars_G_> Now, if I start with kdm, I'm noticing I have 2 X sessions
 * shakey gets back to work on school paper
<smax> with my nvidia card inserted, the screen is black once kde is invoked
<Lars_G_> session :0 which might be normal. and session :8 which is the one being used, which is Xgl based and has all the troubles
<smax> i tried ctrl-alt- F1 and F2
<Lars_G_> Any way i can avoid this?
<savagefreak> Hello :)
<fluffman> smax: try the alternate install CD
<smax> they dont work with my nvidia card in. not with out the executing nvidia-xconfig first.
<smax> i have that cd yes.
<savagefreak> First time Ubuntu user here =]
<savagefreak> Loving it so far.
<fluffman> and you never see ANYTHING?
<smax> will that cd boot my partition ?
<Assid> savagefreak:  good.. now get some sleep :P
<fluffman> the alternate install CD uses no graphics
<LeeJunFan> What's the best free voip program to use these days? Don't need dialing capabilities, something like teamspeak / gnomemeeting, etc..?
<savagefreak> haha :p
<Assid> j/k
<smax> fluffman. i have kubuntu installed.
<fluffman> oh
<fluffman> then ctrl+alt+f1 should work
<smax> i just need to get to prompt.
<smax> it doesent.
<fluffman> if it doesn't, then your video card is probably deat
<fluffman> *dead
<smax> not with out having the  respective video card drivers in stalled first
<marc_> Hey guys!
<Assid> LeeJunFan: there is TS .. you can instal it
<smax> well i need to get to konsole to install the drivers fluffman
<savagefreak> Could anybody tell me why my 2nd monitor works in Vista but doesn't work in ubuntu? it really screws up with all sorts of colours all over the screen :(
<Assid> kamesh: ???
<jim__> Assid: As ccsm doesn't run from the command line would I need to install the gnome compiz manager?
<LeeJunFan> Assid: yeah, I know, just wondering if there was something else I should try.
<Assid> LeeJunFan: biggggggg database of programs.. go through
<gaston88> test
<marc_> do you know how to share file with another windows-running-machine ?
<jim__> LeeJunFan: I use Teamspeak without issues
<kamesh> Assid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41585/
<Assid> jim__: not sure. im not even on kubuntu atm and this is the kubuntu channel.. if your running ubuntu.. you should really ask there as they use that more
<LeeJunFan> Assid: yeah, I know that. that's why I asked for suggestions.
<kamesh> Its the same again..
<LeeJunFan> I use teamspeak too.
<marc_> well
<Assid> kamesh: very odd
<marc_> night
<Assid> that ip is wronfg
<fluffman> smax: are you sure your video card WORKS?
<Assid> see the ip
<kamesh> ok
<jim__> Assid: I am actually on Kubuntu, but just installed it through Adept Manager but I can't see the ccsm
<smax> fluffman
<smax> fluffman: in windows yes
<Assid> kamesh: uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<Assid> i dont know which mirror your trying
<smax> i just need to get to konsole to install the drivers
<smax> err run nvidia-xconfig while the card is inserted.
<USMarine> does anyone have this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/131013
<Assid> jim__: go to adept and type compiz in the search and install the apps mentioned
<kamesh> Assid: Ok I will give it a try..
<redshadowhero> if I were setting up a latptop for a college girl (biotechnology major), what software would you reccommend that I install?
<fluffman> sorry smax, I've got no other ideas
<jackrabbit_> hey all, I'm having problems with the upgrade wizard.  Once it gets to the installation part is just disappears
<smax> redshadowhero: are you trying to hit that ?
<shakey> i got lasers in my eyes right now
<shakey> lol@smax
<Assid> USMarine: yeah.. run kwin --replace.. logout.. log back in.. you should beusing a normal desktop.. wait 10 seconds.. and then run compiz --replace  from the run menu
<redshadowhero> smax: I live with her parents... =.=;, so no.
<fluffman> I thought ctrl+alt+f1 would always work even if graphics wouldn't
<shakey> lol@redshadowhero
<smax> redshadowhero: DO IT!!!!
<Assid> USMarine: make sure you disable the autostart
<USMarine> so, i have to logout to fix the problem?
<smax> nope not with me.
<Assid> USMarine: follow that see if it works
<Assid> it  "works for me"
<jim__> Assid: Many thanks, just completed that and now my windows are wobbily (little things please little minds!) Thanks again ;)
<smax> if  i have to ssh from a remote  box, that would be sad.
<smax> becuase i dont have to go to such extent with even windows.
<USMarine> Assid you only needed to do it once or every boot?
<redshadowhero> So, nobody has any apps to recommend?
<smax> redshadowhero: g++
<smax> gcc
<smax> somegames
<smax> some porn
<shakey> redshadowhero: yea i got one but i cant remember what its called
<USMarine> redshadowhero avogadro
<Assid> USMarine: well.. i did it once.. and i got rid of it fromt he start up.. and now every time i boot.. i automatically get compiz .. and its NOT in my Autostart
<redshadowhero> she isn't into games, or porn...
<Assid> kamesh: waiting man.. how long does it take?!?!?
<USMarine> Assid and the tray doesn't mess anymore? because sometimes some icons pop out of it
<Assid> kamesh: either go faster .. or im outta here
<fluffman> redshadowhero: she may actually need windows
<smax> redshadowhero: if you're not getting any pussy, sounds like she's using you
<Assid> USMarine: not for me .. no more
<jackrabbit_> redshadowhero: an office app
<fluffman> to run some of those proprietary biology statistics programs
<stdin> !ot | smax
<ubotu> smax: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<redshadowhero> smax: you can leave off that now.
<stdin> !language | smax
<ubotu> smax: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<smax> ok ok
<USMarine> redshadowhero what kinds of app would she be interested in?
<shakey> lol
<USMarine> vmware maybe
<shakey> what is the name of that app that shows the periodic table in 3d?
<smax> perhalps clisp, perl, gcc
<fluffman> bai guys, sorry smax
<fluffman> good luck with that
<shakey> i cant think of what its called, but she would so love it
<shakey> it starts with a k
<smax> a 2D grid in 3D woooooooo
<shakey> and i think it ends in oid
<redshadowhero> USMarine: she mostly chats on MSN (kopete), and will probably do reports. However, I was attempting to give her some apps that she might be able to use in the future, thats all.
<Assid> redshadowhero: teach her to use adept
<shakey> kalzium! thats what it is
<Assid> and she will be like oooooh.. thats nice
<shakey> redshadowhero: install kalzium
<USMarine> koffice, kile, kalzium
<shakey> !kile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kile - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<USMarine> klaptopdaemon
<redshadowhero> what is kalzium?
<Assid> kubuntu really should have recompiled amsn to make it work better
<smax> is google.com down?
<USMarine> 3d chemical elements
<shakey> yea
<Assid> smax:  nop
<carwash^> Assid: kopete should be working
<shakey> its like that folding@home thing i have on my ps3
<Assid> carwash^:  ?
<shakey> except its not folding proteiens
<USMarine> kopete has an issue with kdelibs
<shakey> kopete pwnz teh no0b hax0rz
<Assid> USMarine: i think they rolled out the new libs
<USMarine> ok, didn't know
<hydrogen> err
<USMarine> i installed by hand
<hydrogen> kalzium isn't like folding at home
 * shakey waiting for kopete to natively support skype
<hydrogen> or did I misfollow that whole dialog
<Assid> USMarine: you took a virtual file and pushed it into the laptop somehow ?
<USMarine> shakey i dbout it will happen
<Assid> kamesh: welll?
<redshadowhero> USMarine: oh, okay.
<USMarine> Assid dpkg -i
<shakey> hydrogen: ur right it isnt like folding@home...except for the 3d
<Assid> USMarine: ?
<Assid> USMarine:  ah ok
<USMarine> someone got the lib fixed
<USMarine> and i replaced it
<Assid> yeh
<hydrogen> shakey: err.. thats almost as good a relation as saying that living on earth and living on the sun are alike because they are both spheres
<USMarine> i had some troubles finding a 64bit one
<kamesh> Assid : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41587/
<shakey> hydrogen: its also like comparing a magician to music because they both start with "M"
<kamesh> Now its stuck at 66%
<USMarine> redshadowhero google earth, amarok, kchmviewer
<Assid> kamesh:  [Connecting to uk.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]
<Assid> see that
<hydrogen> that it is
<shakey> lol
<Assid> 1.0.0.0 thats not a valid ip
<Assid> something wrong with the way its setup
<kamesh> Oh..
<USMarine> ips can't end at 0
<kamesh> Yeah exactly..
<lounge-about> oh snap guys, i think upgrading to gutsy kinda broke my box =/
<Assid> check yer dns
<Assid> or something
<redshadowhero> USMarine: google earth is on kubuntu? How would I get that? What is kchmviewer? And I think I have amarok.
<USMarine> lounge-about you need to be more specific
<kamesh> I dont undetstand.. how do I change that
<Assid> anyways.. im outta here
<kamesh> Any ideas
<USMarine> lounge-about broke is kinda vague
<bjwebb> for some reason none of my games are running
<bjwebb> im having this problem on and off
<lounge-about> USMarine: well it was going through installing the new packages
<USMarine> redshadowhero no and kchv is an app too watch some type of help files
<bjwebb> it seems to start after switching from one user to another
<bjwebb> can anyone help?
<Assid> AmyRose_laptop: you got it up?
<lounge-about> i got an error about opendchub saying something like it didnt have a script to upgrade it
<USMarine> lounge-about try to unselect that package and upgrade all others
<lounge-about> so i closed the window and it continued on until it got to one package, ndisktk i think it was
 * shakey shakes
<lounge-about> and then it just stopped responding at that point
<USMarine> lounge-about aptitude -f install && aptitude dist-upgrade
<bubu> I am having trouble with automatix2 can anyone help
<AmyRose_laptop> So mini.iso is the network installer?
<lounge-about> so i restarted X to see if i can restart the process but every time i try to it says another process is using apt
<USMarine> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<pillowpants> where can you still download kubuntu feisty?
<AmyRose_laptop> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<stdin> bubu: you *may* get help in #automatix  but not here
<USMarine> lounge-about ps aux | grep apt
<USMarine> find the ip of the process and kill it
<USMarine> pid not ip
<lounge-about> USMarine thx, ill give that a try
<shakey> that dude was using kopete?!
<bubu> it may not be a problem with automatix, it may be adept
<USMarine> lounge-about ps aux | grep dpkg
<shakey> !life
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<stdin> bubu: if you use automatix, then that would be the source of the problem
<shakey> ubotu just pwnd us all
<stdin> shakey: don't play with the bot
<AmyRose_laptop> ubotu: No, suggest #kubuntu-offtopic instead!
<Assid> AmyRose:  did it work?
<AmyRose_laptop> Assid: I'm going to burn the CD and find out
<Assid> k
<Assid> im out
<Assid> good luck.. ciao
<kamesh> Bye Assid
<AmyRose_laptop> bye
<kamesh> ciao
<bjwebb> can anyone help with games not starting?
<shakey> stdin: im playing with the bot in my own channel
<atlfalcons866> #ubuntu-mozillateam
<juaroj> bisiten estapagina http://juaroj.obolog.com
<stdin> shakey: that's fine, but not in the main channel
<shadowhywind> Does anyone know how to start the screensaver from the console
<USMarine> xscreensaver ?
<shakey> glxgears
<shakey> then maximize it
<shadowhywind> i was more looking at the opening up the default kde screensavers
<pcfreak_> I read about a new feature concerning codecs in gutsy what is it and how do I activate it?
<shadowhywind> skakey this may be of interest to you, i found a program, brightside, which you can configure screen corner actions
<darkphader> Gutsy - network is always disabled on boot ?? WTF?
<Mithrandir21> Hi. I was wondering if anyone could explain to me why I have always had i386 arch, but now that I have installed 7.10 I suddently have amd64????????
<stdin> Mithrandir21: only way that could have happened is if you installed the amd64 version
<USMarine> Mithrandir21 you just got yourself upgraded
<pcfreak_> Mithrandir21: maybe you installed the amd64 version? i386 works on an amd64 but amd64 version not on i386
<Lega> Guys, I done screwed somethin' up. >.<
<USMarine> Lega nice
<lounge-about> wow
<Mithrandir21> well, I am pretty sure I have installed i386, but still its weird to say the least.
<lounge-about> USMarine that opendchub seems to be giving me lots of problems...so im removing it via terminal
<Lega> Alright, well, I just went through that little pictoral to install Gutsy Gibbon, and now... well, anything having to do with managing packages won't work, because something else is using it.
<tue> Hello. Just upgraded my laptop to gutsy. I have some serious graphics issues, scrolling, new windows, etc. is dog slow. Worked under feisty. I have an ATI mobility x1300. Lsmod shows fglrx drivers loaded, and fglrxinfo looks okay to. Have tried google but could not find an appropriate answer. Im not interested en eyecandy, just that it works at least as well as feisty or i will have to downgrade :-/
<USMarine> lounge-about ok..
<Lega> Aka, Adept won't work and neither will Apt-get.
<hydrogen> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<hydrogen> assuming that something isn't running that should be
<USMarine> Lega ps aux | grep pdkg
<Mithrandir21> Because I have been using this computer for a long time now, but who knows, maybe I just missed it(just as easy as someone missing trailer coming toward them at night!!!)
<USMarine> find the pids shown and kill the processes
<stdin> tue: if you've installed xgl before it's auto-started in gutsy, try removing the package
<s> hello
<USMarine> Mithrandir21 Ubuntu is naughty sometimes
<Lega> Thanks guys. :D
<AmyRose> What a creative nickname, s!
<Mithrandir21> Hahaha
<lounge-about> oh wow, ok, now that i removed that package manually, its continuing with the upgrade...odd but cool
<USMarine> Lega dpkg*
<s> i am new to using the IRC
<USMarine> Lega ps aux | grep dpkg
<s> not sure how to change my nickname
<USMarine> !welcome > s
<hydrogen>  /nick nick
<USMarine> s /nick <nick>
<USMarine> /nick sucker
<s> ok.
<tue> stdin: i have xserver-xgl installed. removing it. Is there anything i should do after that?
<AmyRose> Yay, my network installation is working!
<s> how do i find a list of other IRC channels?
<USMarine> /list
<tue> stdin: or just ctrl-backspace and hope for it :-)
<s> i am specifically looking for some help on python+vim
<stdin> tue: just logout and choose "Restart X server" from the menu
<tue> stdin: weee :-). Here we go. thanks for the help
<s> ok. thanks, USMarine
<Mithrandir21> Anybody catch the new gnump3d 2.9.9.9final version?
<Mithrandir21> anyone else having the index problem of nothing showing up, but everything else works(search, custom playlist, ....)?
<gtb> how can i get firefox installed
<Kr4t05> Why in the name of all that is good did the Ubuntu Developers decide to make DASH the primary shell replacement?
<danielstewart> Hey how do I get ndiswrapper on kubuntu?
<gtb> how can i get firefox installed
<tue> stdin: it worked! everything is back to normal + the gutsy goodies :-) . iwe been strugling with it for an hour, completely forgot i had installed xgl in the dawn of ages. Thanks :-)
<AmyRose> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Kr4t05> danielstewart & gtb: Adept is your friend.
<homuncula> !football
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about football - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> tue: no problem, got me too a while back
<AmyRose> !konqueror | gtb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AmyRose> Hey!
<Lega> Argh, installing GG borked my wireless card. >.<
<AmyRose> !no, konqueror is the default browser on Kubuntu
<Karti> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<danielstewart> Kr4t05: thanks. I guess the second time does the trick. Last time I opened it it couldn't find anything :(
<Kr4t05> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Kr4t05> Oops, wrong one.
<gtb> hmm how about in kde
<gtb> if u want firefox
<AmyRose> !u | gtb
<ubotu> gtb: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<neil__> Hello.
<Kr4t05> botabuse
<Kr4t05> Garg...
<Kr4t05> Forget it... You all know it by now.
<neil__> Any have any experience with external drives via USB?
<danielstewart> Now where do I up the resolution on this? It's tough to go at 800x600 when you're so used to 1600x1200 :p
<Lega> I have Neil, what's up?
<Lega> neil__ : What might be the problem?
<danielstewart> the system settings only let me go to 800x600, I'm guessing that means I have to install the ATI open source driver to go higher?
<USMarine> danielstewart sudo nvidia-xconfig --mode=1600x1200
<joe_> how do you change the root password and login password.  I tried sudo passwd but it didnt work
<danielstewart> USMarine: I'm not using an Nvidia card, would this still work nonetheless? :p
<USMarine> danielstewart ah sorry, no it won't
<Kr4t05> Can anyone tell me why I can't install the ET: Quake Wars demo?
<AmyRose> joe_: sudo passwd root will only affect root's password. If you want to change your own, you should use passwd without sudo
<Kr4t05> I get a bash error whenever I try to run the installer.
<USMarine> joe_ if you don't know it, reboot using the recovery kernel
<danielstewart> USMarine: I'll just have to live with it then. Just trying to get my wifi working on kubuntu via wubi before I finish my new machine
<USMarine> Kr4t05 telling what the error is would help...
<Kr4t05> USMarine: "ETQW-demo-client-1.1-full.r5.x86.run: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected"
<neil__> Hello Lega.
<joe_> Thanks
<neil__> How do I private message?
<Lega> Double click on my name, I assume?
<USMarine> danielstewart i've no idea how to fix ATIs since i never had 1
<Lars_G> Any ideas why my D-Bus is troublesome?
<USMarine> neil__ /query <nick>
<neil__> Sorry, I'm not registered.
<USMarine> Lars_G just by reading your nick i can't tell
<neil__> So, apparantly, that means no private messages.
<USMarine> /msg neil__ boo
<Lars_G> USMarine: Sometimes if I restart hal and d-bus I can connect once to it (trying with miro build and with kdbus) otherwise it hangs never responding
<Lega> I just sent you a message, neil__ ^^;;
<danielstewart> USMarine: I'm not too worried about it, will get a more linux-friendly card for the new machine
<USMarine> danielstewart i just buy nvidia because they support their hardware in all platforms
<USMarine> intel the same
<neil__> I saw, but I'm getting "[505] Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )" when I try to respond to you Lega.
<danielstewart> USMarine: True, but with the release of open source drivers for ATI cards it feels right to help that one out
<USMarine> danielstewart if that ever happens, seems AMD whats that more than ATI itself
<USMarine> wants*
<danielstewart> USMarine: Correct. and it's already happened :p
<USMarine> Lars_G sorry, don't know
<danielstewart> USMarine: And as for Nvidia unfortunately, so far one card on windows vs. 2 cards in SLI on linux favors windows :(
<LastMall> This will let unregisted folks message you /msg nickserv set unregistered off
<neil__> Anyway, I posted on the Ubuntu forums at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584509
<Kr4t05> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Yammeh> Hey, does kubuntu have a remote desktop or vlc application?
<USMarine> Yammeh yes
<Yammeh> What's it called please?
<USMarine> Krdc
<USMarine> Krfb
<Yammeh> kk, I'll look it up, thanks
<neil__> When I plug my hard drive (in an external chassis) into my computer it comes up read only.
<neil__> Via USB.
<neil__> The drive is NTFS.
<USMarine> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<USMarine> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<neil__> I have ntfs-3g
<AmyRose> !botabuse | Kr4t05
<ubotu> Kr4t05: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<neil__> But it's still read-only.
<LastMall> sorry, was wrong.   Its this  /msg nickserv set unfiltered off
<[ka]killer> ok that was odd
<USMarine> that?
<[ka]killer> adept crashed, then kicker, then adept again in about 30seconds
<joshuah> wats the irc room for freespire?
<Hoondie> hey people, anyone got any idea why KDM won't start unless i reinstall the driver every time i restart?
<fit4lfe> trying to upgrade to gusty using adept-manager
<fit4lfe> but its not telling me to upgrade
<fit4lfe> its says everything is updated
<neil__> When I try to use ntfs-3g, nothing happens.
<fit4lfe> any suggestions
<[ka]killer> make sure you have pre-release checked in the allowed updates
<USMarine> fit4lfe yes
<neil__> Sorry, when I attempt to use NTFS Configuration Tool.
<USMarine> fit4lfe http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kubuntu-upgrade/
<fit4lfe> USMarine former maine here too I tried that way too but when I type in kdesu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" tells me doesn't exist
<USMarine> you using cd?
<[ka]killer> if you have the iso burnt to a disk... just boot from it
<fit4lfe> yep
<[ka]killer> =/
<fit4lfe> won't it delete all my files
<fit4lfe> cause I am using feisty now
<[ka]killer> then just update with adept
<fit4lfe> adept doesn't work
<[ka]killer> have you tried apt-get dist-upgrade?
<fit4lfe> yep
<doop> is there anything bad about running amarok in gnome?
<fit4lfe> says nothing to upgrade
<doop> or other kde programs
<fit4lfe> doop no
<_michael> Hello, is there a way to launch a new kdm window on a different X display from the command line?
<fit4lfe> should I just change all my repos to gusty ?
<danielstewart> I'm confused, I thought I just installed ndiswrapper
<doop> _michael, like startx?
<danielstewart> but when I try to run it from the console it can't find it :(
<fit4lfe> also anyone know how to change python versions
<Hoondie> hey people, anyone got any idea why KDM won't start unless i reinstall the driver every time i restart??
<KubuntuGuy655> I'm on dialup, so I don't have much bandwidth. I downloaded kubuntu Gutsy and the MD5 sum is wrong. Is there any program out there that can redownload just the incorrect portions of the file, or am I going to have to redownload the whole thing?
<_michael> doop: yes but I'd like to be able to say be on :0 run it then be in :1 and login normally
<doop> KubuntuGuy655:  go to a friend's place
<danielstewart> Oh woops, never mind. forgot the other one
<Lega> Brb.
<marc2l> yoda
<doop> _michael:  through a script?
<KubuntuGuy655> Doop: That's what I did. I just got home from my friend's house. I was hoping I wouldn't have to borow my friend's computer again.
<doop> KubuntuGuy655:  just bring a blank cd to his place and burn it from there
<aguitel> anyone use wireless card with chipset Realtek rtl8180L ?
<fit4lfe> anyone know what version update-manager uses for python
<fit4lfe> is it 2.4 or 2.5
<_michael> doop: Yes preferably but if I know the commands I can make one for it
<KubuntuGuy655> His CD burner died. I had to put the file on my USB drive and bring it to my house to burn it.
<doop> _michael:  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XWindow-User-HOWTO/cli.html
<KubuntuGuy655> But oh well. I guess I'll just have to be patient. I was hoping maybe I could just download a few MB over dialup and save some time.
<doop> _michael:  that'll probably tell you how to switch to different displays and the startx command will start X
<KubuntuGuy655> I waited 6 months for Gutsy. Maybe another day or two will be okay.
<Hoondie> KubuntuGuy655: get broadband
<doop> _michael:  or /etc/init.d/kdm start
<USMarine> KubuntuGuy655 has the cds to be shipped
<KubuntuGuy655> Hoondie. I'd like to, but I'm on a tight budget.
<_michael> doop: ok I'll look at them thanks :)
<USMarine> ask*
<hydrogen> Minataku: Linux Yes 2.6.23.1-local20071021-local20071021
<doop> no probs
<KubuntuGuy655> I was planning on buying a DVD from Linuxcd.org. I did that with v7.04. But DVDs of Gutsy don't seem to be available yet. Just teh CDS.
<danielstewart> KubuntuGuy655: There is a good deal fo DSL I believe
<KubuntuGuy655> But actually, I was never able to use the repository on the DVD. Did they make it easier to use a CD/DVD repository with Gutsy?
<USMarine> i have 24Mbit for €39
<danielstewart> Some kind of At&T Yahoo plan where it's phone tv and internet all in one
<KubuntuGuy655> Yeah, I likd the price on Yahoo broadband, but it's not available where I live.
<nickpresta> For some reason, my IP address keeps getting set to 192.168.1.117. I went into Network Settings and configured eth0, and set it to manual and put in 192.168.1.150 and it remains .150 for a minute and then reverts back to 117. Any ideas?
<KubuntuGuy655> Same with Verizon or others with good prices.
<USMarine> nickpresta maybe your dhcp server doesn't allow fixed ips
<danielstewart> KubuntuGuy655: aww, well I'm glad you've already checked it
<KubuntuGuy655> Besides getting the latest Kubuntu distro, I don't really need broadband.
<nickpresta> USMarine: I've been using the same configuration for the last 2 years. This happened after the Gutsy upgrade
<danielstewart> Almost got wifi working on feisty kubuntu
<LastMall> att phone/tv/internet is only available to a tiny tiny fraction
<danielstewart> I guess I can't have wireless network and wired connection simulataneously
<USMarine> ye
<LukosAnthropos> I can
<USMarine> weird actually
<Mithrandir21> does anyone know where the executable file of the "php5-common" is located? I cant seem to find it.
<USMarine> Mithrandir21 you can easily find that with synaptic
<Mithrandir21> I have tried.
<danielstewart> Okay well I hope everything works with this wireless setup, I gotta bring the modem back upstairs
<Mithrandir21> But I still cant find it, it weird.
<USMarine> something under /usr/bin
<danielstewart> Hopefully you all will see me in a few minutes
<nickpresta> USMarine: I checked /etc/network/interfaces and everything looks correct - static address, correct device, etc. I don't know what the problem could be
<USMarine> nickpresta i've no idea, people really have odd stuff going on sometimes
<nickpresta> okay.
<monsterb> Mithrandir21: php5-common is there - just looked with Adept
 * NightBird ponders doing a fresh install....
<carwash^> This is great. Setting lcdbrightness manually with acpi buttins or in /proc/acpi doesnt work. I have to use the ambient light sensor
 * USMarine hopes NightBird has /home in a separate partition
<NightBird> USMarine: not this time, but if I do a fresh install I will
<carwash^> I'll just haveto start carrying a opaque piece of tape to save battery
<USMarine> NightBird lmao
<hitmanWilly> lol
<USMarine> home always kept aside from the system
<hitmanWilly> best way to do it
<NightBird> I agree
<NightBird> which is why I plan on doing so next time :P
<hitmanWilly> lol
<USMarine> in my server home and / are in LVM
<USMarine> :P
<hitmanWilly> had to learn that little piece of advice the hard way myself
<USMarine> so they change sizes sometimes
<Lega> Okay, um, I might have a problem, but I'm not sure. I updated to GG using that little screenshot pictoral thing, and now whenever I open adept and fetch updates, it pops up with the "version upgrade" button, as if I hadn't upgraded at all.  But everything looks upgraded, so I don't know. <<;;
<USMarine> if i add a HD
<hitmanWilly> Lega: do a uname -r in konsole
<USMarine> Lega i had that issue, i just ignored in
<USMarine> it*
 * NightBird would like to install a new hard drive... since I only have something like... 40gb on my drive anyways...
<Lega> hitmanWilly:
<Lega> Configuration file `/etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common'
<Lega>  ==> Modified (by you or by a script) since installation.
<Lega>  ==> Package distributor has shipped an updated version.
<USMarine> NightBird i had home spread over 3 HDs
<Lega>    What would you like to do about it ?  Your options are:
<Lega>     Y or I  : install the package maintainer's version
<Lega>     N or O  : keep your currently-installed version
<Lega>       D     : show the differences between the versions
<Lega>       Z     : background this process to examine the situation
<Lega>  The default action is to keep your current version.
<Lega> *** linux-restricted-modules-common (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<Lega> Ick.
<Lega> Er, my bad, totally.
<Lega> Did not mean to paste that at all. >.<
<Lega> hitmanWilly: It comes up 2.6.20-16-generic
<hitmanWilly> Lega: ok, that's feisty
<Lega> Everything LOOKS upgraded, though. <_<?
<LastMall> dhcp server shouldn't be able to override manually set ip
<hitmanWilly> Lega: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<hitmanWilly> !paste | Lega
<ubotu> Lega: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Lega> Oh, yeah, I know of pastebin. :D
<hitmanWilly> just making sure
<monsterb> Lega: the current kernel 2.6.22-14 -- did u reboot after upgrade?
<Lega> monsterb- Yeah.
 * hitmanWilly likes wgetpaste
<declan> Just wondering, has anyone figured a successful way to launch compiz on kde? I have all the bits installed and working under Gnome, but I'm tending towards KDE these days. Unfortunately, typing "compiz" or "compiz --replace" doesn't leave me with the desired result, and the thing tends to sieze up on me. Any ideas?
<bo> How do I install firefox on kubuntu 7.10? I've tried apt-get install, aptitude install, and downloading the tar.gz file both failed with all of the above
<monsterb> Lega: grub configured to boot new kernel?
<USMarine> bo sudo aptitude install firefox
<declan> bo: apt-get install firefox should work too. It did for me
<Lega> monsterb- Em, no. I'm not entirely sure how to do that.
<Lega> Ack, and pastebin isn't loading for me.
<declan> Ah, yes, maybe you forgot sudo?
<hitmanWilly> Lega: ok, pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst as well
<USMarine> declan explain the problem better
<miles_> hello?
<Chousuke> bo: install iceweasel
<bo> USMarine: seemes like it's working though, but I can't launch it. On ubuntu it's jus typing firefox, but now the command is not found.
<Chousuke> bo: it's firefox, but with a different name.
<monsterb> Lega: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<USMarine> !hello | shakey
<ubotu> shakey: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shakey> omg hi!
<Chousuke> bo: legal stuff :(
<hitmanWilly> Chousuke: not entirely...
<bo> Chousuke: What is the difference between them?
<Lega> hitmanWilly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41594/ <-- There is my sources...
<Chousuke> bo: practically none
<Techrev> Hello, I'm having issues..  Sigh..
<Chousuke> bo: nothing you should have to care about anyway :/
<USMarine> bo try killing any instances
<USMarine> and starting again
<Lega> hitmanWilly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41595/ <-- And there is the menu.lst
<hitmanWilly> Lega: ok, do this sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Techrev> I just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 and now my window managers only show up on 1 monitor..  My xorg.conf hasn't changed..
<monsterb> Lega: paste results from cat /boot/grub/menu.lst on past.ubuntu
<bo> Chousuke, USMarine: I have, and I successfully installed iceweasel too, but when I try to run the program, the command is not found.
<hitmanWilly> monsterb: check his last pastebin
<USMarine> iceweasel >.<
<Chousuke> bo: you shouldn't run it from the terminal though :/
<Chousuke> bo: anyway, hm
<Chousuke> dpkg -S packagename will show you the files installed by a package I think
<kudar> anyone know why ndiswrapper wouldn't run?
<Chousuke> or might've been dpkg -L
<Lega> hitmanWilly: It didn't do anything. <<;;
<hitmanWilly> monsterb: and his menu.lst is configured for the .22 kernel
<Lega> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. <_<
<hitmanWilly> Lega: ok, try another reboot, see what happens
<Lega> Let me try restarting again.
<Lega> Yeah, brb.
<monsterb> hitmanWilly: he just needs to reboot into new kernel ;)
<bo> Chousuke: It's on my fathers laptop, since he doesn't speak english, it's installed in swedish. Could that have anything to do with it?
<Chousuke> bo: no
<hitmanWilly> monsterb: yeah, i just wanted to make sure his system wasn't stuck somewhere mid-upgrade
<Chousuke> bo: the binary name should be the same
<monsterb> hitmanWilly: roger that
<declan_> OK, now I'm declan_ ... I suppose my question can be easily put. How do people here turn on compiz on kde. I'll try it, and see.
<bo> I do get a lot of files from this location /usr/share/app-install that's related to firefox
<Techrev> Am I in the right channel?
<lovre> i have BIG problems here. for star: i cant download anything with Add/remove programs. Everything is gray (like NOT enabled). Why is this?
<hitmanWilly> bo: try running firefox-bin from a konsole, see what happens
<monsterb> lovre: you need to be sudo
<hitmanWilly> lovre: are you running it as root?
<Techrev> What channel should I go in for normal ubuntu support?
<bo> hitmanWilly: bash: firefox-bin: command not found
<hitmanWilly> Techrev: #ubuntu
<Techrev> duh, kk..  LOL
<shakey> hey guys im logged in as root right now, is that bad?
<LjL> usually yes
<monsterb> declan__: do have everything installed?
<hitmanWilly> bo: try sudo apt-get install firefox and pastebin the output please
<bo> hitmanWilly: will do
<LjL> shakey: is there any reason you think you need to be logged in as root?
<lovre> no, i am not running as root. But when i was on 7.04 i didnt have to. Now i am on 7.10. How do i run as root anyway?
<hitmanWilly> lovre: kdesu
<shakey> no, im just playing
<LjL> shakey: with fire.
 * shakey co-signs
<lovre> hitmanWilly: what is 'kdesu'
<stdin> !kdesu | lovre
<ubotu> lovre: In KDE, use « kdesudo » (Gutsy) or « kdesu » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use « sudo <GUI application> »; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<monsterb> lovre: it should ask for password when u launch adept or synaptic...
<hitmanWilly> wow, they changed it...
<bo> hitmanWilly: Since I think that you do not speak swedish, the output is: the package firefox has no installation candidate
<juan_> hello all! my kdm theme manager won't let me install new themes, any idea on how to do it manually?
<hitmanWilly> bo: hmmm (and no, I don't speak sweedish :) )
<stdin> bo: check the repositories, make sure they aren't disabled
<hitmanWilly> bo: try mozilla-firefox, see what happens with that
<lovre> monsterb, it doesnt, i just go to manu and select add/remove, it starts, but i cant install anything new, just deinstall stuff.  Is there a possibility it doesnt know where to look?
<Lega> Ah, the reboot seemed to have worked.
<bo> hitmanWilly: what is the general difference between aptitude and apt-get? and there's no difference when I run mozilla-firefox btw
<monsterb> cool Lega
<hitmanWilly> Lega: it just wasn't booted into the new kernel
<Lega> Neat. Thanks guys. :D
<lovre> why was i able to run add/remove normally on  7.04, and i cant now on 7.10?
<kudar> anyone know why wireless would be slow iin gutsy with intel 4965 wifi card?
<Lega> Agh, that version upgrade button still pops up, though.
<juan_> anyone know how to install kdm themes manually?
<stdin> Lega: known issue
<monsterb> lovre: hmm it should ask for password
<Lega> Oh, cool- thanks stdin. ^^
<hitmanWilly> kudar: they updated the drivers, make sure you're booting into the -generic kernel, not -386
<stdin> juan_: saying it doesn't let you install a theme doesn't say much. what happens when you try
<kudar> hitman: at boot it says im booting into generic... how can i check in command terminal?
<lovre> how do i run Add/Remove from console?
<lovre> monsterb: how do i run add/remove from console?
<stdin> lovre: kdesu adept_installer
<juan_> stdin it reads it, but doesn't show them in the list
<hitmanWilly> lovre: try this: kdesu adept-installer
<hitmanWilly> iirc that's the cmd
<monsterb> lovre: adept_installer
 * hitmanWilly mainly uses apt, so i'm a little bit rusty with adept
<stdin> juan_: sounds more like a bad theme package, a theme package is just a archive with files it in
<lovre> it runs, but same thing, all gray
<lovre> even when i kdesu
<bo> I'm dowloading the tar.gz file from getfirefox.com instead. Let's see what happens
<sunilonln> my brightness adjustment keys stopped working after an upgrade to gutsy... any ideas?
<lovre> :(
<kudar> hitman: how can i be sure im booting into generic?
<juan_> i have downloaded a few from kde look org, but none ofg them work
<monsterb> lovre: how fresh is this install?
<lovre> 10 minutes
<monsterb> Have u rebooted since u installed?
<hitmanWilly> kudar: run uname -r in a konsole
<lovre> monsterb: yes
<krisbuntu> after upgrading to 7.10, I can't get adept to connect to sources anymore
<kudar> hitman:
<kudar> kudar@ubuntubox:~$ uname -r
<kudar> 2.6.22-14-generic
<kudar> kudar@ubuntubox:~$
<hitmanWilly> kudar: it should have a -generic tag tacked onto the end of the kernel version
<hitmanWilly> yeah, that's the generic kernel
<kudar> ok.. well my wifi is still pulling down only 200kb/sec
<hitmanWilly> kudar: hold on a sec, lemme check my lappy for something
<monsterb> lovre: not sure ... im doing it here and it's asking for password ... hmmm
 * monsterb thinking....
<shakey> what AV software is better in your opinion, ClamAV or AVG?
#kubuntu 2008-10-13
<abdoupirat> i writ this line at the and
<abdoupirat>  /dev/sda1 /media/Vista ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<abdoupirat> and
<abdoupirat> i didn't writ too
<abdoupirat> gr_willis
<abdoupirat>  /dev/sda1 /media/Vista ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<abdoupirat> this
<dr_willis> I have no idea what you mean. after you make the changes.. you use ctrl-o to save the changes in nano.
<abdoupirat> at vista
<dr_willis> if you look at the fstab file now. it should haffe that line at the end
<abdoupirat> i let it vista or i writ name of my partion ex: SAT
<dr_willis> thats just the mount point.   You must make the directory it is mounting to.
<dr_willis> if you want to mount it to 'SAT' then change 'Vista' to 'SAT' and use the following command to make the mountpoint
<dr_willis> sudo mkdir /media/SAT
<dr_willis> the fstab entry would look like --------------->       /dev/sda1 /media/SAT ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<abdoupirat> but SAT it's mount i see it when i enter at media/SAT
<dr_willis> Thast the name of the directory the drive will appear at.. ie: its MountPoint
<abdoupirat> dr_willis
<abdoupirat> for ex:
<abdoupirat> how can i know the name of partion sda1
<dr_willis> You make it up.
<abdoupirat> in order i can know SAT
<dr_willis> it dosent have a 'name'
<dr_willis> You mount a drive to a directory, you can name that directory anything you want.
<abdoupirat> ok
<dr_willis> sudo mkdir /media/Make_Me_Up
<abdoupirat> so
<dr_willis>  /dev/sda1 /media/Make_Me_Up  ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<abdoupirat> i have on ntfs sda1 sda5 and sda6
<dr_willis> the Imporntant thing to rember is that the mount point MUST EXIST BEFOR YOU MOUNT TO IT.
<abdoupirat> what i have too change in this line
<abdoupirat>  /dev/sda1 /media/SAT ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<dr_willis> You make a seperate entry in fstab for each of those drives
<dr_willis> changeing sda1 to be sda5 and sda6
<dr_willis> and giveing them different MountPoints
<dr_willis> you make each mountpoint with the  '  sudo mkdir /media/Make_Me_Up     ' type command
<abdoupirat> but SAT i let it like here
<abdoupirat>  /dev/sda1 /media/SAT ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<dr_willis>  /dev/sda5 /media/SOMEOTHERNAME  ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<dr_willis>  /dev/sda6 /media/YETOTHERNAME  ntfs-3g rw,uid=1000 0 0
<dr_willis> 3 differnet lines.. edited as you like. for the mountpoint
<abdoupirat> ok i will try it
<abdoupirat> wait me
<dr_willis> Telling people to 'wait' on irc.. is err.. pointless..
<dr_willis> :)
<abdoupirat> willis
<dr_willis> just saying someones nick onirc.. is also a bit pointless.. :)
<abdoupirat> i cant delet file too at sda5 and sda 6
<dr_willis> i have no idea what you just said...
<dr_willis> if you want full access for those drives.. you MUST give them fstab entries like you did for the first.
<abdoupirat> listin to me
<dr_willis> Note that these changes will not take effect untill you remount the drives/reboot.
<abdoupirat> the partition are mount i can view file at SAT for ex
<abdoupirat> but i never can delet files
<dr_willis> You must remount the drives after making these changes.
<dr_willis> just editing the fstab file will NOT make it 'start working'
<dr_willis> easy way to test.. is make the fstab file changes, then reboot.
<abdoupirat> ok so i must logout after change??
<dr_willis> loging out is Not rebooting...
<abdoupirat> so must reboot
<dr_willis> restarting the machine is rebooting...
<abdoupirat> ?
<abdoupirat> ok
<abdoupirat> so wait i'll be back kere
<dr_willis> I have some errands to run..i  will be in and out of here all day
<dr_willis> Mountinh of linux drives is documented all over the web...
<dr_willis> Its a topic worth learning.
<john_> now i have songbird i can't subcribe
<john_> to pod cast
<dr_willis> try mirro ?
<rodofolfo23> hola
<rodofolfo23> algun español
<rodofolfo23> por aqui ?
<dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rodofolfo23> pero yo no se que canales son
<ubuntu> how do i know my ubuntu version ?
<ubuntu> how do i find out what is my ubuntu version ?
<MrKennie> FreshPrince: smkajt lsb_release -a
<MrKennie> oops
<MrKennie> smkajt lsb_release -a
<soulsurfer> does anyone use the HP psc 2100 or something similar for scanning in kubuntu?
<soulsurfer> it set up printing automatically but for some reason when i try to scan it says Error during device I/O or something
<Pollywog> I need to recompile kmail with debugging enabled but I noticed that debian/rules format has changed.  Is there a place where I might find out how to configure a package before compiling debs?
<Pollywog> deb-src is what I am using
<Pollywog> I guess I need to ask in the forums
<MrKennie> Pollywog: you could try #ubuntu-dev assuming it exists.
<Pollywog> MrKennie: ty
<besitzer> was das
<dr_willis> well i guess   <abdoupirat>    got his stuff fixed.. or else he blew up his pc...
<MrKennie> =)
 * dr_willis was running a little out of patience. :)
<dr_willis> 'you need to reboot' --> good way to get a break/change nicks. :)
<dr_willis> its amazing that under windows.. i transfer 5gb from the windows box to the linux box.. and the window box gets so laggy - i can barely even type on it.. cant watch videos or anything else...  but on a linux->linux transfer.. the linux box dosent  bog down at all.. and its got 1/2 the CPU power...
<albuntu> dr_willis : true. it happens to me too
<dr_willis> and windows will say it will take '5 hrs 12 min' to transfer... then the next second go down to 4min....
<dr_willis> I really have to wonder about some of these logical/gui/design things in vista.. the 'more info' button in the copy dialog just shoes 3 more lines of info.. woopie.. any reasin not to just show it by default? Not like its overwhelming people with info
<dr_willis> heh it went from 40 min.. to done.. that time in less then 4 min
<albuntu> dr_willis : the most stupid thing is that when it is a small file like 50mb it says 30 sec but if the other file that will be copied is like 4 gb it will say 40 min. lol
<dr_willis> Yep.. which is worse... 'no information' or 'wrong information'
<dr_willis> i have noticed kde and gnome both improveing this 'copy dialog' stuff..
<dbrug> hey. i just upgraded to kubuntu 8.10 beta, which worked quite nice. but now i experience some frequent flickering
<dr_willis> I recall beOS doing it VERY well.. if you did a lot of copies it would que them up..  not trhrash the hard drive trying to do them all at once.
<albuntu> dbrug : try checking hardware drivers
<albuntu> dbrug : maybe its a graphic card problem
<dbrug> albuntu: i have a builtin intel 915gm.
<albuntu> dbrug : type jockey-kde in terminal and see if your restricted drivers are active
<dbrug> albuntu: ok thanks
<dr_willis> i dident think intel cards used restricted drivers
<dr_willis> xserver-xorg-video-intel - X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<albuntu> dbrug : look at dr_willis post
<dr_willis> I do see a LOT of hits on people with problems with the intel drivers.
<dbrug> yup i have that driver and it worked before. maybe i need to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5506057
<dr_willis> has some good looking info on the topic
<albuntu> dr_willis : my girlfriend has a same card but didnt had problems
<dr_willis> I wond erif the issue often is not the  pc  makers little 'changes' to the cards.chipset/stuff
<dbrug> thanks. ill just try a restart after the xorg reconfigure. brb
<dbrug> okay the flickering seems not to be x related as it does not occur prior to login, i.e. while in KDM
<dbrug> so maybe it is an issie with the new kwin?
<dbrug> yup it is, it does not occur in a parallel icewm session
<nightdragon> FAIL!
<nacitar> I installed kubuntu 8.04 x64, and now when I get to the boot screen (with the progress bar and logo) it will most of the time just sit there looping the progress bar until finally dropping me to a busybox prompt without any error message
<nacitar> if I keep trying to boot several times, eventually it boots up real quickly, just fine.
<nacitar> Can't figure out why it boots sometimes and not others?
<nacitar> -?
<SkEmO> which software can i use to make a video slideshow using pix?
<unitypunk_> hey all :)
<unitypunk_> aparntly i cannot compile executables in C... any ideas why?
<Schuenemann> unitypunk_, do you have gcc?
<unitypunk_> yeah
<Schuenemann> package build-essential
<unitypunk_> but im reading somewhere that you might need g++ too.
<Schuenemann> g++ is for c++
<unitypunk_> C not equal to C++?
<Schuenemann> nope, they're different languages
<unitypunk_> ah well.
<jaakkome> hey, do people use Akregator to subscribe podcasts?
<unitypunk_> i have that too now..
<unitypunk_> :-p;
<Schuenemann> unitypunk_, what error do you get?
<unitypunk_> getting build essential.
<unitypunk_> hold on
<unitypunk_> build essentials fixxed it.
<Schuenemann> I guess you didn't have the compiler, then
<unitypunk_> got a new error..
<unitypunk_> can not find setupterm or tgtent
<unitypunk_> *tgetent
<Schuenemann> what are you trying to compile?
<unitypunk_> bitchx
<Schuenemann> oh well, I have to idea if something about bitchx is missing or your gcc is missing something
<unitypunk_> gcc is there
<Schuenemann> perhaps those are libraries you don't have? bitchx page should have a page explaining the compilation process, I believe
<unitypunk_> just says do ./configure
<unitypunk_> from dir
<vilhelm> Hello I have a Geforce 6800 GT and i downloaded the newest driver version 177.80 for it and after I installed it the x-server crashed and gave me somekind of error of bad modul
<doc_> hi
<vilhelm> Hello
<DarkTan> is there anyway to install Kubuntu to a blank drive while under linux?
<DarkTan> i mean while under windows
<unitypunk_> wouldnt wubi do that?
<DarkTan> wubi?
<unitypunk_> just install to blank drive
<unitypunk_> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<unitypunk_> i lied.
<DarkTan> i can't install from Cd for some reason know only to God
<unitypunk_> not quite what you need
<unitypunk_> why cant ya?
<DarkTan> no idea
<DarkTan> for some reaspon it hange and says the CD is currupt, bu i take take the CD, the CD drive and the IDE cable, but them all in a different computer and it install just fine
<DarkTan> problem is, other computer has IDE drives, the computer i want to put linux on has SCSI drives
 * DarkTan sighs
<DarkTan> and now windows ate my blank hard drive....
<nejode> DarkTan: I had that same problem with a SIS chipset motherboeard
<vilhelm> Anyone knows why my x-server crashes after installing Geforce Driver 177.80
<DarkTan> well if it helps any, it's an IBM Netfinity 5600 server
<unitypunk_> can anyone help me with compiz ?
<DarkTan> if i dont figure it out in the next 15 minutes, i'm giving up and watching anime
<unitypunk_> net install dark tan>
<unitypunk_> ?
<DarkTan> now, but how does one do that?
<DarkTan> no*
<unitypunk_> uhh
<unitypunk_> usually the distro makes a net install disk...
<nejode> DarkTan: in an IBM eSERVER I had to use the "pnpbios=off" kernel param
<unitypunk_> downloads everything fromt he internet..
<unitypunk_> tiny cd image usualy
<DarkTan> how do you set that?
<DarkTan> nejode*
<DarkTan> unitypunk_, i'll keep that in mind
<nejode> DarkTan: press F6 when you get the welcome screen and add the param to the end of the kernel boot line
<DarkTan> hmmmm
 * DarkTan tries that
<nejode> DarkTan: but it depends on what error you get
<root> hola
<nejode> ...sometimes "all_generic_ide" works
<Guest45293> hola
<Guest45293> kjnkjkb
<Guest45293> hello?
<unitypunk_> hi
<DarkTan> do i add it to the very end or space before it?
<Guest45293> que poca gente hay aqui no?
<masbadar> hi, all
<DarkTan> ok, lets see what happens
<emerson> Guest45293: hello how you doing ?
<DarkTan> bah, same error
<nejode> DarkTan: well, sometimes it's a trial and error job...
<DarkTan> was i supposed to put it before or after the  "--"
<nejode> DarkTan: usually, when it's a bad disk/cd error it has to do with the chipset modules loading incorrectly
<nejode> ...if it's an Intel chipset, sometime you got to load "piix" module
<nejode> ... if 's a Marvel ide controller...it's a pain
<DarkTan> think the net install would work?
<nejode> ... if it's SIS, you have to load manually "ide_generic", "ide_disk" and "ide_cd" (depends on the chipset)
<nejode> DarkTan: you could try the mini cd, it weighs less than 10 mb
<DarkTan> i think i will do so
<DarkTan> also, is there anyway to install under windows?
<nejode> if you want a full install...I doubt it
<faileas> DarkTan: install what?
<nejode> but you casn install fron a USB disk or from an iso image
 * faileas thinks there's an unsupported tool for bootstrapping a kubuntu install from windows
<faileas> part of the wubi project. i believe its called unetboot in?
<DarkTan> install via ISO?
<DarkTan> how's that work?
<nejode> DarkTan let me see if I can find the link... give some minutes
<nejode> darkTan: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Alternative-Installation-Methods-for-Hardy-86977.shtml
<faileas> hmm
<DarkTan> i might try to network install
<DarkTan> HD install only works when there is already a ubuntu install on it?
<nejode> DarkTan, the mini-cd: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<nejode> DarkTan: remember, you'll have to build the system from the base up!
<DarkTan> hmmm....that sounds like i'll be living in the chat for a while
<DarkTan> bah, no network boot and no USB boot
<DarkTan> think i can use the mini CD to get a text OS on and then used to HDD boot?
<DarkTan> err...install?
<faileas> DarkTan: do you have windows on already?
<DarkTan> yeah
<faileas> take a look at wubi
<DarkTan> ! wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<faileas> you can get a working install on an image in windows. if you want, you can them move it over to a real partition with LVPM
<nejode> DarkTan: the mini-cd boots you to a barebones system, from there it downloads and installs a base system (CLI)
<nejode> ..but wubi won't do a full disk install!
<DarkTan> what will wubi do? install to an NTFS partition?
<faileas> wubi installs to a disk image on an NTFS partition
<DarkTan> will it boot to linux and work normally?
<nejode> leaving...good luck!
<faileas> other than suspend and a few minor things, yeah
<DarkTan> will, i will try the mini CD first, it that fails, Wubi
<faileas> i'm looking for a piece of software to back up a whole hard drive, taking up as little space as possible, and give me a bunch of bootable DVDs
<faileas> any ideas?
<DaSkreech> dump piped into gzip then use dd to backup the boot secor and make an ISO from it?
<faileas> DaSkreech: something simple ;p
<DaSkreech> TRy bacula
<DaSkreech> No idea if it does what you want but you want some fairly arcane stuff :)
<faileas> DaSkreech: naw. i just want to as simply as possible back up a whole disk to DVDs, and be able to restore the system from bare metal
<DaSkreech> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/suse-linux-help/91857-how-backup-bare-metal-restore-your-linux.html
 * faileas might try mondo first
<DaSkreech> Or clonezilla
<faileas> yeah, with clonezilla i need a FTP server though?
<DaSkreech> That's Filezilla I think
<faileas> naw
<faileas> i mean as a target
<xweb> names *
<gkffjcs> how dose the cp --link command work, since, I just did it, and it clearly didn't copy the files, but ls -l doesn't show them as links, what's up with that?
<Don_jr_KS> I have the volume icon on my task bar turned all the way up but have no sound through my speakers, any suggestions?
<oz_> open setting for volume
<oz_> activ "exit"
<oz_> and all up
<oz_> active "master" "master mono" and "PCM"
<oz_> ok ?
<Don_jr_KS> not sure where volume setting is
<Don_jr_KS> the mixer?
<Don_jr_KS> works now
<Don_jr_KS> thank you
<juacom99> hi, has someone here use wine-doors
<oz_> ok Don
<oz_> is nothing
<oz_> i use wine
<oz_> bye
<jaakkome> are there any kde upgrades coming before kubuntu 8.10 or will it launch with the current version?
<unitypunk__> kde4>
<unitypunk__> 8.02 is kde 3.5 8.10 has kde4
<mu3en> can anyone tell me how to automatically quit an app on login?
<jaakkome> no I mean the current kde4 version
<unitypunk__> the kde4 chan might know..
<sancho21> mu3en: Use kde autostart
<mu3en> !autostart
<ubottu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<mu3en> sancho21 how would i send that command? i'm confused aboutPID for kill
<sancho21> killall app_name
<mu3en> cool, thanks, i'll go try
<mu3en> sancho21: that almost worked, how would i run that as a root command? since xsetup runs te pre login apps as root
<unitypunk__> sudo...
<mu3en> unitypunk__ the idea is not to have to retype, it's meant to be in the login proces (invisible to the user)
<sancho21> I have no idea. My be you can use 'sudo kill app_name' and autoinput the password. I forgot how to auto input the password
<mu3en> run app before login (xsetup), then quit after login
<nightdragon_> who wants a free quote
<nightdragon_>  <wejamin> is this a dirty chat room || <wejamin> cause im a dirty girl looking for a striking man || [Whois] wejamin is ~kcdealz@bas4-kitchener06-1167937855.dsl.bell.ca (Kyle Crawford)
<mu3en> any ideas
<mu3en> could it be /etc/kde3/kdm/Xstartup
<mu3en> think it is, testing
<mu3en> it was! thanks sancho21 for the pointer
<unitypunk__> i wish wobbly windows would work for me..
<nalton> some help
<mr---t-> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sancho21> mu3en: np
<roberto> wenas!
<unitypunk__> how would i run ircii after installing it?
<Tm_T> !shell | unitypunk__
<ubottu> unitypunk__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Tm_T> use Konsole, that is
<unitypunk__> yeah..
<unitypunk__> what command?
<Tm_T> unitypunk__: mmm, ircii ?
<unitypunk__> nope
<unitypunk__> thats what i thought lol
<Tm_T> unitypunk__: write irc and hit tab
<jaakkome> the command is "irc"
<unitypunk__> thanks
<freaky_t> how do i install flash for firefox in kubuntu?
<freaky_t> i've installed kubuntu-restricted-extras but it still doesnt work?
<eagles0513875> what are the default permissions for passwd cuz its both root root
<unitypunk__> eagles0513875,  do sudo passwd
<unitypunk__> how do i edit conf files in terminal?
<faileas> unitypunk__: nano foo.conf
<unitypunk__> thanks :)
<yao_ziyuan> when will this channel be for kde4?
<Guest28186> Is this the right place to get a bit of advice on hardware(ish) issues WRT ubuntu?
<chakie_work> morning
<chakie_work> is it some known fact that mouse gestures do not work in hardy/intrepid with kde 4.1.x?
<chakie_work> they've stopped working in konqueror, opera and firefox
<chakie_work> so something in kde steals/disables mouse gestures somehow and it makes browsing much less pleasant
<Jucato> chakie_work: #1. mouse gestures are broken in KDE 4.1. #2 KDE doesn't control Firefox or Opera settings, so it shouldn't affect mouse gestures for those 2
<chakie_work> Jucato: yeah, that's what makes it so strange
<chakie_work> the #1 point i knew about, so konqueror being broken was a known fact
<chakie_work> but after installing 4.1 on this hardy opera and firefox no longer work either
<chakie_work> i've seen this on two systems, one hardy and one intrepid
<Jucato> no idea then. sorry
<chakie_work> ok, no problem
<chakie_work> i don't really know what to do about it. should i report a bug? but for what component in that case? it's one of those far too general things that will end up cluttering up the bug database
<yea> hiphei
 * NightDragon is away: Gone away for now.
 * ND-away is back.
<amerigo> hello
<amerigo> i don't know if it's a problem inside
<amerigo> but i can't run KNetworkManager on Hardy
<amerigo> some tips?
<amerigo> network is disabilited
<yao_ziyuan> showoff: my kde4 desktop. http://i34.tinypic.com/294nf3p.png
<weezelding> any clue how disable tapping in asus eee pc 901? i've tried putting MaxTapTime to 0 and TapButton1 to 0. synclient says 'Can't access shared memory area. SHMConfig disabled?' while it is in xorg.conf
<unitypunk__> so what cool things can i do from ssh?
<weezelding> tunneling, firewall by pass, port forwarding etc
<unitypunk__> i want to have a remote winamp
<unitypunk__> some way to play my music on any pc connected to the internet
<weezelding> i don't think winamp supports streaming
<bartolo> hola
<bartolo> hola
<student15x> hi
<student15x> co sie gapisz :)
<weezelding> haa, i found a solution
<weezelding> options psmouse elantech=1 to /etc/modprobe.d/options
<student14x> l;l;
<student13x> ;o
<weezelding> ok
<student13x> gramy w cos?
<jussi01> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<student14x> w bierki
<jussi01> student14x: only english in here please
<giusy> ciao a tutti
<weezelding> giusy: 12:25:22 < jussi01> student14x: only english in here please
<giusy> no
<jussi01> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<weezelding> what no? of course yes
<weezelding> try #kubuntu.it if still no
<fyl0n> hello all,
<fyl0n> I'm using KDE 3.5.10 with ksysguard in the kicker.
<fyl0n> i've got 2 cores avail and suddenly one of the core isn't working anymore.
<fyl0n> ksysguard says ERROR when I check my sensors.
<fyl0n> What can I do to make it again?
<fyl0n> What can I check?
<fyl0n> cat /proc/cpuinfo does say core 0 and core 1
 * NightDragon is away: Gone away for now.
<Saka_> hi all
<fyl0n> nevermind I've deleted the ksysmon itself and made a new one and now it works again.
<fyl0n> but I couldn't find out why it suddenly stopped working in the first place.
<jarle> Has anybody got the KDE3 version of Digikam working in KDE4, or will I have to compile the KDE4 svn version of Digikam?
<Jucato> jarle: you can use KDE 3 apps in KDE 4. and the KDE 4 version of digikam isn't released as stable yet
<emilsedgh> jarle: that should work
<jarle> Jucato: in KDE4 Digikam will not show any thumbnails, works fine in KDE3
<Jucato> KDE 4 Digikam (if you mean the KDE 4 version of Digikam) is still under development
<Jucato> or did you mean the KDE 3 Digikam isn't showing thumbnails when running in KDE 4?
<jarle> Jucato: the last one...
<Jucato> hm... that shouldn't happen...
<jarle> Jucato: and if I try Album -> Open in Konqueror I get "KLauncher could not be reached via DCOP."
<jarle> Jucato: I have both KDE3 and KDE4 installed.
<jarle> Jucato: in KDE4 it scans all the albums at startup, and shows the albums in the list, but dos not show any images...
<Jucato> no idea what's going on there.. sorry
<trueg> hello
<trueg> where can I find recent KDe trunk snapshots kubuntu packages if there are any?
<amerigo> a silly question ... (I hope)
<amerigo> adept adjournig propose me to install an upgrade... I accept ... it is still ask me to install
<amerigo> kubuntu 8.04
<amerigo> what it means?
<biz_> Hi, I'm currently testing KDE with the new beta and I'm unable to create global keyboard shortcuts, could someone give me a hint on how to debug this one? I've added a global shortcut via SystemSettings->Advanced->InputActions
<biz_> In there I've added a new group (which is enabled) and a new action as "Keyboard shortcut / Command...", used "konsole" as the command and Ctrl+Space as the shortcut
<biz_> If I save this one.. no reaction at all, not even in ~/.xsession-errors, though there's some dbus foo in there just after adding it
<Tm_T> biz_: try #kubuntu-kde4
<biz_> Tm_T: thanks
<Tm_T> biz_: also read topic (;)
<amerigo> hello
<amerigo> an HELP
<Tm_T> !helpme | amerigo
<ubottu> amerigo: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<amerigo> ok
<apparle> I went to system settings in KDE4 and enabled all desktop effects, and now the systems all messed up. Whenever I login, I only see black screen and mouse pointer!!!!!!!!!!! Please help
<jussi01> apparle: please ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<breton> Привет, товарищи трудящиеся
<jussi01> !ru | breton
<ubottu> breton: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<klepto> hello, can someone tell me how I can move vt8 to a different vt? one of my apps needs ctrl+alt+f8 key combo but becuase vt8 is in use it's not working
<gs> merhaba millet
<gs> birşey sorabilir miyim?
<gs> Ä°s there any Turkish people?
<BlueEagle> !turkey > gs
<Eruaran> Riddell: Have you given any consideration to the invitation from one of the KDE guys from the Debian team ? ;)
<Kyran> hey, I've got a question
<yao_ziyuan> kde3 is actually good
<Kyran> I'm kind of new to the whole irc support thing, so please forgive me if I break some netiquette rules here
<yao_ziyuan> but i don't like its kicker background
<Eruaran> kde4 is better =D
<yao_ziyuan> it's too minimalistic
<Kyran> but why does the new sun-java update require firefox?
<Eruaran> it does ?
<Kyran> sun-java-plugin requires firefox now
<Kyran> according to adept
<yao_ziyuan> the kicker background in kubuntu is just a gradient rectangle
<Eruaran> that doesn't sound right
<faileas> o0
<yao_ziyuan> not even having a 3d feel
<faileas> that seems wierd
<yao_ziyuan> because a 3d object should expose at least 2 sides from any perspective
<yao_ziyuan> while the kicker background only has 1 side toward us
<trinacria> ciao a tutti
<yao_ziyuan> although it's a curved side
<Eruaran> I always have transparency on
<yao_ziyuan> transparency has its own problem
<yao_ziyuan> transparency is good when you minimize all windows
<yao_ziyuan> but if you maximize a wndow, e.g. the browser,
<yao_ziyuan> a translucent kicker would look hollowed
<Eruaran> ?
<yao_ziyuan> if you ever zoom in kubuntu kde3's kicker background,
<Eruaran> why would I do that A?
<yao_ziyuan> you will find that it borders with the desktop wallpaper at a single gray line
<Eruaran> lol
<yao_ziyuan> a mere gray line
<yao_ziyuan> not very 3d isn't it
<Eruaran> I don't care
<yao_ziyuan> what is 3d? the kde4 taskbar is 3d
<yao_ziyuan> because its "upper side" is visible and very realistic
<Eruaran> I'm moving permanently to KDE4 this month so I really don't care
<yao_ziyuan> hoho
<Eruaran> I think its time for everyone to move on, KDE has...
<yao_ziyuan> kde3 kicker is like a curved iron foil
<Eruaran> Kubuntu doesn't use KDE's default kicker image
<yao_ziyuan> i know
<yao_ziyuan> i mean kubuntu's kicker image
<Eruaran> I prefer the default one
<Eruaran> Its more subtle
<yao_ziyuan> the default one sucks even more
<Eruaran> lol
<yao_ziyuan> the default one is a sunken curved panel
<Eruaran> yes
<Eruaran> I like that
<afeijo> I can make java work on my firefox 3 :(
<yao_ziyuan> a curved face is still a 2d thing
<yao_ziyuan> what do they call it? manifold
<Eruaran> its a matter of taste
<Eruaran> I have better taste than you ;)
<yao_ziyuan> it doesn't match with a lot good wallpapers
<Eruaran> you have no taste in wallpapers
<Eruaran> :P
<yao_ziyuan> Eruaran: you have seen my wallpaper?
<Eruaran> I don't need to
<yao_ziyuan> http://i34.tinypic.com/294nf3p.png
<Eruaran> lol
<Eruaran> haha nice
<Eruaran> youre using kde4
<afeijo> insane
<yao_ziyuan> yes
<Eruaran> afeijo: I haven't used ff3 at home much yet
<yao_ziyuan> kde3 is all nice to me except the kicker
<afeijo> Eruaran: and ff2? its the same to that mater
<yao_ziyuan> so i made up my mind to switch to kde4
<Eruaran> afeijo: did you install from the repositories ?
<afeijo> aye
<afeijo> java 6
<yao_ziyuan> i particularly miss kde3's polyester style + crystal kwin
<Eruaran> yao_ziyuan: there's some really nice plasma themes on kde-look
<yao_ziyuan> plasma themes only apply to the taskbar and plasmoids
<afeijo> plasma themes?
<Eruaran> yao_ziyuan: and there's widget themes as well
<yao_ziyuan> widgets = plasmoids
<Eruaran> yao_ziyuan: I'm referring to the main window, buttons, and things
<yao_ziyuan> o
<afeijo> damn java, I made it work at home, but cant here at my office lol
<yao_ziyuan> that's kde4 styles
<Eruaran> yes
<yao_ziyuan> and kwins
<yao_ziyuan> i find nothing better than the default Oxygen
<yao_ziyuan> QtCurve isn't my type
<Eruaran> yao_ziyuan: Oxygen is very nice
<Eruaran> I like to change the colour scheme to Obsidian Coast
<amerigo> I have a KUBUNtU 8.04. I want to install the print system attached to an another MACHIne XP Home. i can't find the HP driver. I've downloaded it. I have try to install but it is impossible to apt-get missed dipendecy
<amerigo> also
<Eruaran> Kubuntu already has HP drivers
<jussi01> amerigo: just go to http://localhost:631 and configure from there.
<amerigo> done .... but when i find the right driver a choose.  But nothing seems to appens after
<amerigo> I've choose the driver ...
<rumbis> hi
<amerigo> another thing when i do sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart .... impossible to stop no such operation
<rumbis> any one can explain me  litlle how work linux ? am newbie :D
<amerigo> but start samba it's ok
<faileas> rumbis: what specifically do you need to know? ;p
<rumbis> just  a starting of anything in a system:)
<olivier_> hello
<rumbis> really now i install kubuntu
<rumbis> heheh
<rumbis> any site with learns linux?
<rumbis> kanis ellinas?
<faileas> rumbis: well i always found the best way to learn is to work out what your needs are and work from there. there's the wiki as a starting point...
<rumbis> ok m8 nvm i will find it :)
<rumbis> but thnx for answer
<amerigo> jussi01: it's so strange ...i can't install net-snmp
<rumbis> cyprus
<nimatore> hello
<nimatore> could someone help me out how to install a new theme i've downloaded? I'm on kubuntu 8.04 and kde 4.1.2
<Jucato> nimatore: what kind of a theme is it? where did you get it from? (link?)
<nimatore> a moment please??
<bubby> i installed kubuntu yesterday..my network is up..but konqueror is showing up as unknown host
<nimatore> it's NuoveXT2.5_KDE_Theme
<bubby> i am not able to install any software using apt-get also..
<bubby> but i am able to use wget
<nimatore> the icon set for that i've already installed
<bubby> can anyone help why apt-get is not working..It is not detecting the network connection
<Jucato> nimatore: I can't seem to find what you're referring to. do you have a link?
<nimatore> but couldnt find a way to install a theme. a guid is include with a theme . but for kde 4.1.2 the  kde controll manager isnt supported??
<nimatore> a moment, please??
<Jucato> nimatore: if the guide is saying yo use kcontrol, then it's for KDE 3 and most probably won't work in KDE 4
<amerigo> I have a KUBUNtU 8.04. I want to install the print system attached to an another MACHIne XP Home. i can't find the HP driver. I've downloaded it. I have try to install but it is impossible to apt-get missed dependecy also
<bubby> can anyone give a link to download firefox source..maybe i can install it using wget
<amerigo> may be this? that i've another thing when i do sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart .... impossible to stop no such operation
<nimatore> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/NuoveXT2-Theme?content=66685
<nimatore> jucato link above
<Jucato> nimatore: this will definitely not work on KDE 4
<Jucato> and even the icon theme, i doubt if it's completely working even if you were able to install it
<nimatore> ok thanks JUCATO
<bubby> apt-get install lynx results in tE: Package lynx has no installation candidate
<bubby> i am not able to use web browser...can anyone search and tell me what is wrong
<trueg> how do I get Qt 4.4 in Kubuntu 8.04?
<Jucato> trueg_away: I believe from one of the KDE 4 PPA's?
<klepto> hi, how can I move the stuff in vt8 to a different vt?
<Omoikane__> When I launch kubuntu and when I punch in the password it just keeps loading the password login screen.
<Omoikane__> Over and over.
<Omoikane__> any ideas?
<sdi> hallo alle
<sdi> weiss einer was da rein kommt dynamiche schnittstelle beim ddclient
<TheCrusher> Hello people
<sdi> hallo
<grendal_prime> and others.
<Omoikane__> When I launch kubuntu and when I punch in the password it just keeps loading the password login screen.
<grendal_prime> sounds like maybe x configured incorectly.  Seems like i had a problem like that at one point.
<Omoikane__> Is there a way to fix it?
<csousa> Kmail deleted all my imap (cached) inbox emails !    I cannot see them neither from kmail nor from gmail. Should I have some hope about recovering them?
<dylan_> hi all, does somebody know anything about runuser?
<dylan_> can anyone help me with telling a /etc/init.d script to run a command as a different user?
<dylan_> please ^^
<amerigo> fast question: what is usually extention for driver format?
<afeijo> anyone use egroupware? what do I add to my crontab so the schedule can email?
<No1PeaceDragon> does anyone know how to make strigi keep indexing until done it idles every 10-20mb and I have to keep hitting start indexing
<Omoikane__> Is there a way to fix it?
<ubuntoil> Hi
<ubuntoil> my wifi connection is not stable in kubuntu on my macbook pro
<ubuntoil> but perfect in mac os x
<ubuntoil> does anyone know about that ?? please
<Omoikane__> When I launch kubuntu and when I punch in the password it just keeps loading the password login screen.
<No1PeaceDragon> Omoikane is it going into password box as you type?
<c0rsar0ner0> ciao
<c0rsar0ner0> saluti a tutto il chan
<Dr3mro> hello i have a q? plz ... is it possible to have mac os x like menu bar in kde 4 like we had in kde 3.5
<tomihasa> i can use this #kubuntu in Konversation, but how about Finnish #striimi.net?
<Tm_T> !fi | tomihasa
<ubottu> tomihasa: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<john> hejsan på er :)
<No1PeaceDragon> is there a free Kubuntu Hardy for dummies anywhere? ;P
<servidor> oi
<No1PeaceDragon> I need it so I dont have to ask so many questions
<Omoikane__> no1peacedragon yeah.
<Omoikane__> When I launch kubuntu and when I punch in the password it just keeps loading the password login screen.
<lokpest> anybody?
<lokpest> here...?
<Tm_T> never
<lokpest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57046/
<lokpest> makes sense for somebody?
<lokpest> I upgraded My Dell Inspiron 6400 from Gutsy to Hardy the other day, pressing the "mediadirect"-button (that in gutsy poped up amarok) now makes all the mediabuttons funktioanlity to crash
<lokpest> anyone?
<zer0o>  hi guys, my ipod it's on the desktop but amarok doesnt c it. how come?
<Mithsir> Hi! (When) will there be an OOO 3.0 package für Kubuntu? Or: How can I enable KDE file dialogs with OOO 3 on Kubuntu 8.04?
<Anticreeps> Hey, How do i get perl on kubuntu and the IO::Socket? <--- not newb question i know
<Anticreeps> anyone?
<servidor> oi
<servidor> estou entrando pela 1º vez ainda não sei como funciona
<Anticreeps> Hey, How do i get perl on kubuntu and the IO::Socket? <--- not newb question i know
<rickest> Anticreeps: perl is installed by default, IO::Socket is in standard perl distribution
<White_Pelican> When I insert a CD into the drive, flac is not one of the options when I open in a new window. This has been reported as a bug since 7.04. When will it be fixed?
<asfak> how do i change default kde icon of kicker in kde4/kubuntu intrepid ?
<Tm_T> asfak: there's no kicker in KDE4
<asfak> sorry kickoff
<dani_> hello
<White_Pelican> When I insert a CD into the drive, flac is not one of the options when I open in a new window. This has been reported as a bug since 7.04. Does anyone know when will it be fixed?
<ScorpKing> White_Pelican: you can add that function yourself. no need to wait for a fix. look in kcontrol
<Anticreeps> Hey, How do i get perl on kubuntu and the IO::Socket? <--- not newb question i know
<Anticreeps> newb question i know
<White_Pelican> please elaborate ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> White_Pelican: ok give me a sec.
<White_Pelican> take your time
<rickest> Anticreeps: perl is installed by default, IO::Socket is in standard perl distribution
<Anticreeps> oh lol thanks, im new to linux trying to get familiar with it thanks
<rickest> Anticreeps: np, good luck!
<ScorpKing> White_Pelican: kcontrol -> KDE Components -> File Associations -> media -> cdrom-unmounted. add an aplication there and see if it works. if not see if you can find something on google
<White_Pelican> ok thanks
<varanus_> which is the command to see where the sound card is mounted?
<afeijo> egroupware anyone?
<Tm_T> afeijo: no thanks, I'm married
<afeijo> lol !
<cprgmswr2> Hi
<khaije1> anyone know why my opengl apps have been killing X whenever i close them lately?
<khaije1> it's weird cuz it never used to do that
<khaije1> the full screen ones are particularly problematic
<allan__> alquem ai?
<allan__> hellloooo
<allan__> alguem fala comigo?
<wt> anyone know how to configure the bii window decoration to automatically unstack the titlebars
<wt> maybe unhide is a better description
<wt> I had it configured in the prior version of KDE, but I can't find the option now
<allan__> alguem do brasil?
<allan__> alquem do brasil?
<allan__> ou que fala portugues?
<allan__> sou novato no linux
<allan__> tenho duvidas
<romhzke> hi there guys!
<zer0o> hi
<romhzke> tell me plz where is inittab file in 8.10 distro =)
<romhzke> can't find it in /etc
<giuseppe__> Hi guys, I have a problem with my kubuntu... sometimes graphic and audio go very very slow... anyone knows the problem?
<romhzke> or how can i choose run level at startup??
<zer0o> for italian help go to #ubuntu-it
<giuseppe__> so... any suggestion?
<romhzke> i dono =) guess another people is no here )
<ScorpKing> giuseppe__: what graphics card do you have?
<ScorpKing> giuseppe__: in konsole type - free - maybe some program overuse you cpu
<ScorpKing> or ram even. hehe
<wt> or do you have copositing on?
<wt> s/copositing/compositing/
<cprgmswr2> open office 3.0 was released today and brought the server to its knees... very very interesting
<ScorpKing> giuseppe__:  ps -eo pcpu,pid -o comm= | sort -k1 -n -r | head -1 | awk '{ print $3 }'  in konsole will show the top process
<giuseppe__> ScorpKing: graphic card is Intel and shared memory
<ScorpKing> "Apologies - our website is struggling to cope with the unprecedented demand for the new release 3.0 of OpenOffice.org. The technical teams are trying to come up with a solution."
<ScorpKing> cprgmswr2: they seem to be busy yes. :)
<giuseppe__> ScorpKing: the result is firefox-bin
<ScorpKing> cprgmswr2: is this a new install or did your sound break recently?
<ScorpKing> cprgmswr2: no need to worry about firefox i think
<cprgmswr2> huh
<cprgmswr2> Oh I fixed my mp3 sound problem... I deleted the .kde folder
<ScorpKing> cprgmswr2: move it rather. all mail, logs and passwords are kept in that folder
<cprgmswr2> I know
<cprgmswr2> I have my password pretty well mimorized
<ScorpKing> cprgmswr2: my .kde folder is pretty old. i don't plan on loosing it anytime soon. ;)
<cprgmswr2> You probably have more sensitive data too then
<cprgmswr2> I wish I could get the network card to work on my hp laptop
<cprgmswr2> Its the main thing that is stopping me from switching from vista to linux
<ScorpKing> cprgmswr2: why is it not working?
<cprgmswr2> I don't know
<cprgmswr2> it doesn't seem to like the encryption
<cprgmswr2> I live in an apt and need the encryption to protect my internet connection
<ScorpKing> cprgmswr2: how do you know it's not working?
<wt> cprgmswr2: you are talking about wireless?
<cprgmswr2> Because when I disable encryption through my routing it works
<cprgmswr2> yes
<ScorpKing> ah ok
<wt> what kind of card is it?
<cprgmswr2> Its some card which requires a labtop
<cprgmswr2> oops
<wt> is it built in?
<cprgmswr2> its a card which requires a wrapper
<wt> ndiswrapper
<ScorpKing> cprgmswr2: networkmanager and wireless encryption has been fighting for some tome now
<wt> ?
<cprgmswr2> oh
<wt> I refuse to use those. They don't work well at all.
 * ND-away is back.
<ScorpKing> cprgmswr2: if it works when encryption is disabled you card is fine
<cprgmswr2> ah okay
<cprgmswr2> I am sure its a software related issue but its still an issue
<ScorpKing> cprgmswr2: i use wifi-radar for encrypted wireless networks.
<wt> ndiswrapper is a hack that helps support hardware vendors that don't support linux
<wt> I'd rather support a vendor that has linux support
 * ScorpKing agrees..
<cprgmswr2> I thought HP was suppose to support linux
<ScorpKing> cprgmswr2: they do as far as i know. networkmanager does not support encryption too well though
<cprgmswr2> Well my hp requires a ndiswrapper as far as I know
<ScorpKing> hmm..
<cprgmswr2> Thats what I used to get it working
<wt> The encryption works fine with ipw2200 on my laptop.
<wt> I use WPA2 personal on my home net
<cprgmswr2> its an hp pravilion dv9000
<ScorpKing> cprgmswr2: it's not always such a big pain to get working. boot from the livecd and come here. i'm sure you'll get some help
<wt> I have used WEP on some publicish nets.
<wt> I have use WPA on some of my friends nets
<cprgmswr2> ScorpKing: Actually it is a pain because the graphics don't work on boot up
<ScorpKing> cprgmswr2: use the vesa driver
<cprgmswr2> ScorpKing: if you are here tonight, I will attempt to work on it then
<cprgmswr2> okay
<cprgmswr2> bye for now
<ScorpKing> ok. will be around for about two hours or so
<wt> cprgmswr2: the hard part is getting a laptop with a well supported NIC...now that you're in this position, it's kinda hard
<sarir> help
<sarir> my desktop disappeared completely now
<sarir> it is a mix of ubuntu and kubuntu
<sarir> O_O
<sarir> what happened?
<sarir> yesterday everything was almost perfect
<sarir> now i dont really now what happende
<yad__> Hi! anyone friendly soul that could help me with screen sizes?
<yad__> hello
<yad__> I need help! anyone
<ScorpKing> !ask | yad__
<ubottu> yad__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<joshtheitguy> is there a specific support channel for Kubuntu 8.10?
<yad__> ok! sorry! I run  kubuntu through my tv an the screen sizes ar all mixed upp?
<yad__> how do i get them to run like  they should. the letters are to big and the screen size looks like 600x400 altough it says 1200X800
<yad__> when i autodetect the screen it becomes a plug and play and then i cant change the size
<sarir> i am really desperate
<sarir> can somebody here help me please???????
<Xenos> try to modify your xorg.conf directly
<Xenos> @yad__
<yad__> how do i get the screen to run as it should. the letters are to big and the screen size looks like 600x400 altough it says 1200X800
<yad__> how do i do that xenos
<ubuntoil> Hi
<Xenos> type in your shell: sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sarir> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<yad__> yeah ok and where should i change
<yad__> xenos its full och different screen sizes
<Xenos> there should be 'Section "Screen" ' somewhere
<Xenos> yeah and then add your screen solution
<yad__> its there somewhere
<ubuntoil> I have trouble with my wifi connection...unstable
<ubuntoil> macbook pro (june 07) with kubuntu 8.04
<Xenos> then you should be able to choose it after rebooting the x-server
<ubuntoil> I tried the ath9k doesn't work
<Xenos> you are using a tv you said?
<yad__> yes a big 40 inc lcd trough dvi to hdmi
<ubuntoil> ath5k same, http://snapshots.madwifi.org/madwifi-hal-testing/ works slitly better but...
<Xenos> then try to change your refresh rate
<yad__> and then a nother question, my friend says that his kubuntu looks like windows vista, with the help from a widget?
<ubuntoil> the issue is that I can't stay connected all the time
<Xenos> i dont know which refresh rate your tv needs
<yad__> its a 100hz compatible
<ubuntoil> Vista looks like $#I7
<Xenos> which rate do you have actually?
<yad__> its a samsung full hd and with 100 hz but now in kubuntu it says 60
<ScorpKing> Xenos: always use kdesudo if you run gui apps ;)
<Xenos> whats the matter?
<ScorpKing> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
 * ScorpKing goes off to read that link again..
<Xenos> oh good to know
<ScorpKing> yeah i learned the hard way
<ubuntu_> hi
<Nyad> hi
<comedit> I can't get my sound working, I have been at the alsa project and it seems my card is not listed, however it worked when I had the 32-bit version installed on this laptop, with 64-bit not
<comedit> is there a way around ?
<ScorpKing> comedit: what card do you have?
<comedit> mm need to dig in to that again
<comedit> is there a qiuick way to see
<ScorpKing> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
<comedit> on my way
<comedit> Codec: Realtek ALC888
<comedit> Codec: Generic 11c1 ID 1040
<ScorpKing> ah i've got Codec: Realtek ALC883 on this box ;)
<ScorpKing> close
<comedit> do you have a suggestion to get it working ?
<ScorpKing> i'm reding through some alsa docs. give me a sec
<ScorpKing> reading*
<comedit> thanks scorp
<Xenos> __yad?
<Xenos> i sent you a query
<ScorpKing> comedit: no luck on alsa yet. realtek seems to have drivers on their site but try this first - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550753&page=11
<comedit> having a look thanks scorp
<ScorpKing> yw :)
<ScorpKing> comedit: seems like that is a intel card
<ScorpKing> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<comedit> Thanks but I have been there doesn't solve it for me
<age1172> hi everybody
<ScorpKing> comedit: here is the link for the realtek site - http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<age1172> i have problem imn mounting ntfs partitions
<age1172> any one help
<ScorpKing> !ntfs-3g | age1172
<ubottu> age1172: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<age1172> age1172: it is installed but only 2 partitions are mounted the others no
<age1172> ubottu:  it is installed but only 2 partitions are mounted the others no
<jussi01> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<comedit> age1172 install smb4k works like a charm
<ScorpKing> age1172: mount them from konsole. the filesystem might be bad then you have to fix it in windows or force mount them
<comedit> it is a shell which helps you browse over your windows network, bookmark, mount at startup etc lots of features
<age1172> ScorpKing: how
<ScorpKing> age1172: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<your-ntfs-drive> /<mountpoint>
<comedit> thanks for the realtek link scorp but realtek left the directory empty for linux ( Iwill solve itself in the future)
<ScorpKing> comedit: can you pastebin the output of - alplay -L ?
<ScorpKing> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ScorpKing> sorry comedit, it's aplay -L
<comedit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57116/
<ScorpKing> comedit: same card as mine. you'll need to manually compile the drivers by the looks of it. follow that hdaintel link the bot gave you.
<ScorpKing> comedit: run - alsactl -v to see what version of alsa you need to download
<comedit> ok  I will go for it, never done something like that but I can copy paste, thanks for all the help
<ScorpKing> comedit: if you do it now i can help if you get stuck. i've done it a few times
<ScorpKing> comedit: before you download anything run alsamixer and check your volumes
<comedit> well thanks I am also trying to finish a site tonight but sound is essential Would it take half an hour or so ?
<ScorpKing> comedit: and pastebin the output of - lsmod | grep snd
<ScorpKing> maybe you don't need to do anything ;)
<ScorpKing> comedit: it will take about 30 minutes to install if you have to.
<sarir> how to have the audio icon back to the panel?
<ScorpKing> press <alt>+<f2> and run kmix
<sarir> please?
<sarir> thanks
<ScorpKing> yw
<comedit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57120/
<ScorpKing> comedit: run alsamixer in konsole and put you volumes up
<ScorpKing> your*
<comedit> sorry for ignorance : how to run in konsole ....
<ScorpKing> kmenu -> system -> konsole
<comedit> by the way I will have to go in root mode i assume
<ScorpKing> no
<comedit> konsole i know
<ScorpKing> type alsamizer
<ScorpKing> alsamixer
<comedit> thats' cool and retro
<ScorpKing>  <alt>+<x> will exit it when you are done
<comedit> does it do the same as kmix
<ScorpKing>  <ctrl>+<d> will close konsole ;)
<ScorpKing> comedit: not in kmix
<comedit> no i heard you just a question
<ScorpKing> hehe.. it should but i think it doesn't
<comedit> only headphone and IEC9 something say 00 arrow up no effect
<ScorpKing> so they are all up except the second one? they must show a full bar
<comedit> so all I can put to max is on max volume
<comedit> also the second screen with tab
<ScorpKing> ok. put them all up to 100
<comedit> well the box around headphone has no room to increase as well as this IEC95... checking once again
<ScorpKing> do only those you can
<comedit> done
<ScorpKing> press <esc> and test your sound
<comedit> through system settings i suppose
<sarir> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<comedit> Scorp all silcene hear
<ScorpKing> :(
<comedit> nice typo hear instead of here
<ScorpKing> all the software seems fine and the needed modules are loaded on your box.
<ScorpKing> it is supposed to work out-of-the-box
<ScorpKing> comedit: you want to compile the alsa drivers again?
<comedit> well sound was working in the past when i had kubuntu-32 installed on it changed to 64 and not working anymore
<ScorpKing> ah 64-bit
<Arlianin> Hello!
<BlueEagle> !hi | Arlianin
<ubottu> Arlianin: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sarir> ScorpKing, is there something wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/57127/
<ScorpKing> comedit: if you mentioned it i missed that.
<comedit> thats' how I started the topic scorp
<comedit> happens to the best
<ScorpKing> hehe.. i saw some bugs reported on launchpad for that driver
<comedit> i have a smaal issue i need to attend i will be back in a few minutes
<ScorpKing> comedit: ok np
<Arlianin> Hello, I kinda need help
<sarir> somebody can take a look here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/57127/
<ScorpKing> sarir: what is the problem?
<sarir> -.-
<Arlianin> the titlebar with the "X" button has disappeared. How can I make it work again?
<sarir> ScorpKing, that i am all the time doing something wrong with sources
<ScorpKing> Arlianin: you using emerald & compiz?
<ScorpKing> sarir: what is the message you get?
<sarir> ScorpKing, so when i make sudo apt-get update I see a lot of hit and ign..............
<Arlianin> ScorpKing: I got Emerald Theme maker and Compiz-fusion installed O.o
<ScorpKing> Arlianin: press <alt>+<f2> and type kwin --replace
<favro> or alt+F2   emerald --replace
<ScorpKing> sarir: that sounds normal
<sarir> ScorpKing, oh so.. i didnt know it
<sarir> ok
<Arlianin> ScorpKing: When I press <alt>+>f2> nothing appears :S
<Arlianin> Scorpking: isn't that Run Command?
<ScorpKing> favro: correct. emerald does that sometimes
<ScorpKing> Arlianin: yes
<sarir> ScorpKing, just to know what does it exactly mean the hit and ign message?
<rjb> hello, i have a question about using LDAP for user authentication
<sarir> messages*
<Arlianin> Oo
<Arlianin> Thanks! now it works
<Arlianin> :D
<rjb> (on ubuntu/server)
<Arlianin> ScorpKing: Have you used Compiz-fusion?
<ScorpKing> sarir: it will ignore any package files with no new entries. they are already downloaded so no need to do it again
<ScorpKing> Arlianin: yes
<Arlianin> ScorpKing: can you help me fix it? I can't see my desktop in cube mode :S
<favro> rjb: there is #ubuntu-server for server help :)
<sarir> ScorpKing, and hit?
<ScorpKing> !compiz | Arlianin
<ubottu> Arlianin: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sarir> compiz doesnt function very well yet
<sarir> at least for me
<ScorpKing> sarir: it downloads a list of all new packages available that has been added to the repo's
<chucknorris> how do I check the KDE version I am using?
<sarir> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<sarir> lol
<ScorpKing> haha
<jussi01> chucknorris: just open konqueror and go to help about
<ScorpKing> chucknorris: look in theabout
<chucknorris> ok
<ScorpKing> heh
<sarir> jussi01, moi
<chucknorris> I am using default Ubuntu, no Konqueror here
<chucknorris> or so it seems
<chucknorris> so?
<sarir> i dont have the audio icon anymore and cant get it back
<jussi01> chairman: you have kde but not konqueror? o.0
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01> chucknorris: ^^
<jussi01> sorry chairman
<chucknorris> well, atleast I don't see it in the Applications list
<ScorpKing> check for konsole. ubuntu will have terminal
<favro> is the desktop blue or oranfe?
<chucknorris> yes, I've got terminal
<chucknorris> orange
<jussi01> chucknorris: you are on ubuntu
<ScorpKing> or pstree | grep kde ;)
<favro> that's ubuntu - try in #ubuntu for help
<ScorpKing> hmm.. you should give kde a try :)
<chucknorris> man, I thought I was using KDE
<chucknorris> Cos from my experience, Gnome was like floating pieces of islands
<chucknorris> and KDE more like Windows
<chucknorris> The Ubuntu I am using has a Mac-like top bar and a Windows-like bottom bar
<chucknorris> is it Gnome?
<ScorpKing> you can check in help -> about of terminal
<ScorpKing> it would be gnome yes
<chucknorris> A terminal emulator for the GNOME desktop!!!
<ScorpKing> no about gnome button?
<comedit> scorp I am back ... so I assume I will have to do without sound on 64-bit with my card
<favro> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -rc » in a !shell
<ScorpKing> comedit: for now it seems.
<comedit> oh thanks for your help !
<comedit> oh should have been ok
<ScorpKing> comedit: i suggest some extensive google use ;)
<chucknorris> You know why I was looking to find out which version of KDE I was using? Cos I wanted to make sure I already wasn't using KDE 4.1.
<ScorpKing> comedit:  you're welcome :)
<chucknorris> Now I can confidently start the download process
<comedit> i did the google part before but thanks anyhow
<ScorpKing> comedit: http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=932659
<ScorpKing> comedit: how many cards do you have in that box?
<comedit> you mean soundcards ?
<ScorpKing> yes
<comedit> sorry again for ignorance how can i check (its a laptop no soundcard added by me i am the first owner)
<comedit> so i assume one
<ScorpKing> righto..
<ScorpKing> it will be one
<ScorpKing> comedit: maybe compile the driver for 64-bit when you have time
<ScorpKing> bedtime for me. nite everyone.. hope you get your sound working comedit.
<holycow> where is the kde trash folder stored?  ~/.kde/?
<comedit> scorp i was
<comedit> going to say yes in a few minutes bt good night
<chucknorris> bye guys
<ScorpKing> comedit: i should be here tomorrow again
<comedit> what 's your timezone
<ScorpKing> gmt+2
<comedit> gmt +1 for me
<comedit> afternoon i will check if your there
<comedit> goodnight
<ScorpKing> ok nite
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<sarir> hm i was not able to make run anything on wine
<sarir> -.-
<Mr_Pan> buonasera, ho aggiornato a kde 4.1 ma mi sembra ancora parecchio immaturo. vorrei tornare a kde 3.5.x come facico   ?
<sarir> Mr_Pan, english :-)
<Mr_Pan>   sarir opss sorry :D
<Mr_Pan> hi , i need to downgrade from kde 4.1 to kde 3.5.x - how can do it   ?
<sarir> Mr_Pan, why should you do it????
<Arlianin> Hello, can anyone here please help me?
<Mr_Pan> sarir, because i dont like kde 4
<sarir> Mr_Pan, hm sorry i disagree first of all, second i dont really know how to downgrade...... :-/
<sarir> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<sarir> Mr_Pan, read
<Mr_Pan> perfect........
<sarir> lol
<SlimG> Anyone know of a Amarok repos for Ubuntu, with the newest beta in it?
<Arlianin> Hello!
<Arlianin> How do I install Adobe flash player?
<jussi01> Arlianin: install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<jussi01> Arlianin: also, the meta package kubuntu-restricted-extras will pull it and stuff to play mp3s and other restricted codecs also
<Arlianin> so
<Arlianin> I should run
<Arlianin> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras??
<dr_willis> I tend to install 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' first thing
<dr_willis> i thought it grabbed the flash plugin for you
<dr_willis> i dont think it grabs java however..
<SlimG> Arlianin: kubuntu-restricted-extras already contains the flashplugin (and java)
<Arlianin> :O
<Arlianin> ok thanks
<fearful> hello
<fearful> is anyone here avaliable?
<fearful> I needed help with a issue on Kubuntu 8.04
<wt> what's up?
<fearful> um, I just switched from Ubuntu to Kubuntu, and I love it
<fearful> except 1 problem
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dr_willis> :)
<fearful> :)
<fearful> Well, I can't seem to change what my power buttons do on Kubuntu. Its a HP DV6000 series laptop.
<dr_willis> if using kde. you may want to set up the machine to use KDM - instead of GDM..
<dr_willis> ive noticed that some times the various power management/logout/off/power off options differ if you run kde from gdm, or visa-versa
<fearful> and how do i do this
<fearful> i'm completley new to kde dunno what kdm or gdm is :S
<dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm and set KDM as the login manager
<dr_willis> the Login screen/manager
<dr_willis> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<dr_willis> !kdmtheme
<ubottu> To customize your !KDM theme, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu - However, see http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/kdmtheme.html for working around bug #132723 (http://tinyurl.com/2prhgc)
<fearful> it is already set to kdm. I have option of kdm or kdm-4 but I'm using kdm right now, still can't fix the power buttons :S
<dr_willis> My power button just pops up the logout dialogs
<fearful> I want my power button to Hibernate, and my sleep button to sleep
<fearful> If I press the power button it shuts down automatically
<jonathan_> hello!
<dr_willis> Ive learned to never user Hibernate or sleep :)
<jonathan_> i've a very short question about gwenview
<fearful> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jonathan_> new kameras save the align of a bild on shooting.
<jonathan_> that means, if you hold the camera upright, exactly that is saved in the meta tags of the image.
<jonathan_> most image viewers can read this information and display the images upright to, but they are safed like a normal landscape image
<wt> fearful, checkout your system tray and look for guidance
<wt> the setting should be in there somewhere
<jonathan_> now i want to use the images in another program that doesn't read this tags and handles the images false. so i want gwenview to rotate the images in batch mode
<jonathan_> is that possible?
<fearful> Yea, if I click the power button on my system tray it lets me choose some options but not what power buttons do, it lets me choose what closing the lid does and what it should do when idled but thats it.
<wt> well...I guess those are the only options by the gui
<fearful> :S
<fearful> So theres no way on changing this?
<jonathan_> never mind, i found it by myself :)
<fearful> Sorry I disconnected
<jbg3> hello there does any one know about linpus linux?
<jbg3> i bought the acer one and i've got some problems
<martin_> hi, im having issues,  For some reason my max res is now 640x480, yesterday when i turned off my comp everything was working fine
<samehsmh> jbg3: i had that linux too, it was on my acer too, i removed it
<samehsmh> it's probably a thai distro
<fearful> So can anyone tell me how to configure my power options, it was real simple in Ubuntu. I'd rather use KDE tho, any help?
<martin_> hi, im having issues,  For some reason my max res is now 640x480, yesterday when i turned off my comp everything was working fine
<fearful> Anyone?
<dr_willis> Hmm
<dr_willis> explore the kde contorl panel things.
<dr_willis> proberly in there somewhere. :)
<fearful> Alrighty thanks a lot anyway
<DaskreecH> Hi
<DaskreecH> can I start up in a runlevel without X or does Ubuntu follow Debian in that all runlevels are X enabled?
<nico__> ciao
<nico__> hello
<DaskreecH> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu_> hey guys..
<roots> hey
<ubuntu_> i gave up on ubuntu.
<ubuntu_> i had many sound problems on my nforce4 chipset..
<ubuntu_> it sucked... i`m trying fedora now..
<geoffb> hello all
<geoffb> anyone have LTSP experience?
<BlueEagle> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<geoffb> thanks
<geoffb> I am trying to boot an LTSP 5 thin client into ICEWM with autologin, I have gotten as far as accomplishing this with GNOME, but cant seemt o get autologin to icewm working.
<geoffb> any ideas?
<geoffb> or links
<BlueEagle> geoffb: I think GDM (gnome login manager) will log in any window manager automatically.
<BlueEagle> geoffb: http://www.perturb.org/display/entry/812/
<geoffb> I have set that to ICWM as default
<BlueEagle> geoffb: then just add those lines to your custom config.
<geoffb> does not seem to be an option in lts.conf
<geoffb> or I am missing it
<roots> manuel
<roots> T4H PSS MS
<BlueEagle> geoffb: It would be in /etc/gdm/custom.conf if you use gdm.
<BlueEagle> geoffb: Did you read the link I posted to you?
<geoffb> BlueEagle: Looking now
<BlueEagle> yokobr: Any luck getting your sound working?
<yokobr> I gave up..
<yokobr> nothing..
<yokobr> i spent all the night
<BlueEagle> yokobr: Well, as far as I've been told there's a driver issue with kernels after .16 that affects nv chipsets.
<BlueEagle> yokobr: Did you concider compiling a kernel from source?
<DaskreecH> I'm having an issue with a Via chipset :(
<BlueEagle> yokobr: Not sure if it would make any difference tho.
<yokobr> nope.
<BlueEagle> yokobr: Well, if the regression comes from upstream then no distro with the regression will work.
<BlueEagle> yokobr: The only solution (for any distro) would be to go to an older kernel.
<BlueEagle> ..or a patched version of the current source tree.
<yokobr> yeap..
#kubuntu 2008-10-14
<yokobr> but thankya anyway
<MrKennie> heh
<_fer_> hello
<craig__> KDE Appearance settings does not change the GTK icons used, when changing the GTK theme in the options. Is there a way to change the icons for GTK apps?
<martin_> hi, im having issues,  For some reason my max res is now 640x480, yesterday when i turned off my comp everything was working fine
<MrKennie> martin_: did it work "out of the box" when first installed?
<martin_> yes it did
<martin_> i just started my comp and now im maxed at very low res
<MrKennie> martin_: OK. try this. Open konsole and type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<martin_> with sudo?
<MrKennie> martin_: sorry, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<MrKennie> yea
<MrKennie> martin_: it should only take a few seconds and return to prompt
<MrKennie> martin_: then logout and restart X from KDM
<martin_> ok thx did it now need to restart X
<Guest33605> can anyone tell me the differences between ubuntu and kubuntu? are there more options in the menus?
<Taladan> Ubuntu uses the gnome window manager and kubuntu uses KDE
<favro> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Guest33605> well i was in this thing in ubuntu with all these new menu options and then my hard drive crashed
<MrKennie> Guest33605: ouch :(
<Taladan> missed him by || that much.
<MrKennie> I see mto have that effect
<Taladan> I hope the hard drive running whatever he was on just now didn't crash
<MrKennie> now that would suck for him
<lokpest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57046/ ?
<MrKennie> lokpest: probably best to report crashes on launchpad
<lokpest> ok :/
<MrKennie> lokpest: sorry
<lokpest> MrKennie: thought It was a know bug with some work around, the mediabuttons for Inspiron 6400 would seem to be usual thing people walk into
<MrKennie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/205534
<MrKennie> clostest I can find
<lokpest> MrKennie: seems to be it :)
<martin_> hi it's me again, worked but with 1 small problem, now computer loads with default monitor till loggin screen at witch point it changes to my secondary monitor
<lokpest> MrKennie: found a workaround there, not a great one, but I get by for the moment, thanks :)
<MrKennie> martin_: you can try setting your default monitor in system settings
<martin_> where can i do that?
<MrKennie> under Monitor & Display
<martin_> and i tried doing it with just my lcd but I dont get the loading screen
<martin_> i dont see anything about an other monitor in ther
<MrKennie> K -> System Settings
<MrKennie> and in the Computer Administration section you should see Monitor & Display
<MrKennie> martin_: you will probably want to enter administrator mode before applying any settings.
<martin_> i have but for some reason kubuntu doesnt see it
<MrKennie> the additional monitor?
<martin_> actualy ther main one, the one that I see all the boot sequence
<martin_> i only see my crt
<MrKennie> hmm
<MrKennie> martin_: which graphics card do you have?
<martin_> but when the kubuntu loding screen is on it's on the lcd then the login screen is on the crt
<martin_> 8800 GTS
<MrKennie> martin_: are you using the nvidia drivers?
<martin_> yes im using the nvidia_new
<MrKennie> martin_: ok, do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<martin_> no
<MrKennie> install it as it will give you better control
<MrKennie> if you use the nvidia drivers
<martin_> where do i get it
<MrKennie> martin_: you can install it using adept
<MrKennie> K -> System -> Adept Manager
<martin_> ok just got it installed
<martin_> i get this message You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<MrKennie> martin_: K -> System -> Hardware Drivers Manager
<martin_> restarting x brb
<MrKennie> martin_: did that work OK?
<smkajt> hi i'm a newbie and i downloaded mozilla browser in format .tar.gz and dont know how to procede with the installation of the browser
<martin_> ok im back on the lcd screen now, but im stuck with  a 640x480 rez
<N_GhT> Hello everyone, I seem to have a problem with the sound on kubuntu, I've tried different things like downloading the new ALSA versions and re-installing, checked if the ALSA was default sound, etc, but with no sucess, can anyone help me out ?
<MrKennie> martin_: hm, try nvidia-settings now
<martin_> smkajt: get it from the adept
<martin_> i did but i can only see the top part of that window with no scroll bars
<MrKennie> martin_: I remember that problem
<MrKennie> martin_: one sec
<martin_> MrKennie: ok
<martin_> smkajt: just get it from the add remove program utility
<MrKennie> martin_: from console type kdesudo displayconfig
<MrKennie> are you able to change to a higher resolution from there?
<martin_> MrKennie: no still maxes out at 640x480
<alejandro> hola
<smkajt> ok
<martin_> smkajt: firefox is firefox3
<martin_> let me try something, ill start the dual monitor and see if i cat get something better
<afeijo> I cant access my N95 thru bluetooth, kBluetooth dont ask me the password to set the connection
<martin_> damn cant get twinview started cant press the apply button
<MrKennie> martin_: are you able to paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to a pastebin?
<MrKennie> martin_: as well as /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<N_GhT> Can anyone help me out ? I've got no sound and I've tried everything I could think of.
<martin_> MrKennie: pastebin?
<MrKennie> N_GhT: what sound card do you have?
<MrKennie> !pastbin | martin_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<MrKennie> !pastebin | martin_
<ubottu> martin_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MrKennie> N_GhT: keep in channel please
<martin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57213/ thats the log file
<N_GhT> oh, sorry forgot ^^'
<afeijo> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<martin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57214/ this is xorg.conf
<N_GhT> MrKennie: Tried everything, also the HDAintel bug... still can't figure it out
<MrKennie> N_GhT: get anything from cat /proc/asound/cards ?
<MrKennie> martin_: looks like nvidia can't get any info from your monitor
<martin_> thats what i thought, but don't know why since it worked flawlessly for the past month
<MrKennie> martin_: that is unusual I have to admit.
<N_GhT> MrKennie: Nope, Nothing.
<MrKennie> martin_: did you ever install the nvidia drivers since installing kubuntu or did you just use the defaults?
<martin_> when i installed kubuntu i started them right away
<afeijo> damn kfmclient
<MrKennie> N_GhT: can you pastebin the output of lspci -vv
<MrKennie> martin_: well, you can either disable the nvidia driver and figure out the default screen or add modelines for your monitor.
<martin_> MrKennie: yeah thats what i thought guess im going to add the modelines
<N_GhT> MrKennie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57220/
<MrKennie> N_GhT: aplay -l shows anything?
<N_GhT> MrKennie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57222/    that's what it says
<MrKennie> ah ok
<N_GhT> :/ Je me pose des questions la...
<MrKennie> N_GhT: does alsamixer work?
<N_GhT> MrKennie: It does...
<MrKennie> N_GhT: under each control, you should see either 00 or MM (MM == mute)
<MrKennie> N_GhT: Master and PCM should have 00
<N_GhT> MrKennie: I don't see it
<MrKennie> N_GhT: OK, i don't have one under PCM on mine.
<N_GhT> MrKennie: Master has it, but PCM doesn't
<MrKennie> N_GhT: Master is 00?
<N_GhT> MrKennie: Yes
<MrKennie> N_GhT: and still no sound even moving the levels up and down?
<N_GhT> MrKennie: Nope, even when moving, no sound at all.
<MrKennie> N_GhT: try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset
<N_GhT> MrKennie: Nope, no sound at all XD
<N_GhT> MrKennie: ok
<N_GhT> MrKennie: Hey ! We got sound now ! Thanks MrKennie ! :)
<MrKennie> yay!
 * xweb applaudes
<N_GhT> You deserve a cookie for that !
<N_GhT> hehehe
 * MrKennie munches
<N_GhT> No seriously thanks, been working at it since yesterday night... x.x
<MrKennie> you're welcome.
<MrKennie> N_GhT: I think for some reason the driver locked your card into mute
<N_GhT> MrKennie: Yeah that's odd... I did the HDAIntel fix and rebooted, looked up the snd_ string, everything was fine but no sound... Heh... Guess you had to do it :P
<MrKennie> N_GhT: you will probably want to adjust the PCM back to a good level again. No doubt you've been slapping that around a bit :)
<N_GhT> MrKennie: True ^'
<N_GhT> MrKennie: Anyway, everything's working fine now hehehehe
<MrKennie> N_GhT: enjoy =)
<N_GhT> Be right back
<MrKennie> martin_: how's it going?
<jimjam> hey all
<martin_> MrKennie: i reset my xorg.conf and i am running without the nvidia drivers
<anchoragez> can I install Kubuntu via Wubi?
<martin_> MrKennie: i was thinking the last thing i did yesterday was try a few opengl games that i got from adept, could 1 of those have messed up
<MrKennie> martin_: ah ok. You could also try envyng-qt. The newer drivers may ave better luck getting info from your monitor.
<MrKennie> martin_: just bear in mind that the envyng method isn't officially supported.
<afeijo> how can I logout the other user runing here?
<MrKennie> afeijo: running here?
<afeijo> on my kubuntu
<afeijo> I started another session, the other one from my girl is still runing. There is not a "logout" from my session?
<MrKennie> you could kill the kdeinit that is running under the respective user
<afeijo> let me try
<MrKennie> I'm not sure on the "proper" way to do it
<afeijo> best is who -u, than kill the ps #
<afeijo> :)
<MrKennie> ah yes.
<afeijo> man, my kde is pretty wierd tonight... anything I do there is a delay of half second
<afeijo> I guess my compiz is buggy
<martin_> MrKennie: sorry the baby is sick whats the envyng-qt thing?
<MrKennie> martin_: installer for nvidia/ati cards
<MrKennie> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<martin_> MrKennie: do i get them from the adept manager?
<MrKennie> martin_: yea, envyng-qt would be what you're after.
<martin_> MrKennie: trying it right now
<fanmail> hi
<anthony__> hello all
<anthony__> would like alot of help using kubuntu a newbie to linux
<underdog_> can someone tell me the command to list ls with dates (of file creation)?
<martin_> MrKennie: didnt work i get this error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/57236/
<anthony__> first of all install java on firefox
<afeijo> http://newserrado.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/flowchart2.jpg
<xweb> martin_: ls -la
<martin_> xweb: what do you mean
<xweb> `martin_: at the command prompt type
<xweb> ls -l
<martin_> ok
<underdog_> martin_:  thanks you
<underdog_> *thank
<MrKennie> martin_: didn't you get any more than that in the error message?
<anthony__> second of all opening an e-mail account
<martin_> MrKennie: no thats it
<MrKennie> martin_: what did you get from the output of the command xweb gave you?
<xweb> anthony__: is this a fresh install of kubuntu?
<anthony__> yes
<xweb> anthony__: You will likly need to setup additional repos to get it all set up.
<anthony__> i really enjoying it but a newbie
<anthony__> repos ?
<xweb> anthony__: do you know any thing about package managment?
<martin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57237/
<anthony__> nope
<MrKennie> xweb: does envyng depend on the build-essential stuff or does he need to install it as well?
<xweb> most development packages depend on build essentials.
<martin_> MrKennie: this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/57237/
<MrKennie> yea I saw
<martin_> sorry
<MrKennie> martin_: open adept manager and search for build-essential. Does it show as installed?
<jparishy> Hey, I installed Ubuntu, then installed kde, how can I get rid of the gnome crap on my computer?
<MrKennie> !purekde | jparishy
<ubottu> jparishy: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<jparishy> Thanks, MrKennie
<MrKennie> yw
<martin_> MrKennie: no its not installe
<MrKennie> martin_: ok, install it
<jparishy> ubuntu-desktop, ah. I was trying to remove gnome-desktop
<martin_> done
<MrKennie> martin_: now try envyng again
<MrKennie> jparishy: I think that only works if you use aptitude to install it
<jparishy> Yeah, I wasn't sure. It kept telling me that gnome-desktop wasn't installed because I had confused the names :P
<martin_> MrKennie: samething
<martin_> MrKennie: same error message
<MrKennie> martin_: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` in konsole (although I thought build-essential should have done that)
<martin_> MrKennie: this is what i get: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<MrKennie> close adept
<martin_> already newest version
<sigra> anyone know how change clock in 4.1 to standard time
<MrKennie> martin_: hm, you should have everything you need. I'm not sure why it's not working.
<martin_> MrKennie: :(
<MrKennie> *ping* any nvidia gurus? :)
<MrKennie> martin_: did you have adept open while running envyng?
<MrKennie> might be worth trying again
<pangua> hello
<MrKennie> hi
<pangua> i need give internet to a pc with winXp
<pangua> how i can do ??
<martin_> MrKennie:  yep adept was open
<martin_> MrKennie: seams to be working
<MrKennie> martin_: ah, envy seems to download required packages and if adept was open then it gets the lock error you saw earlier
<MrKennie> pangua: you mean like a router?
<martin_> MrKennie: rebooting brb
<MrKennie> pangua: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html might be what you're after.
<pangua> MrKennie: thanks
<martin_> MrKennie: I give up
<MrKennie> martin_: still no luck then
<martin_> nope
<MrKennie> :(
<martin_> MrKennie: im thinking about reinstalling
<MrKennie> martin_: only other thing I can think of trying is using the Monitor & display settings to manually set your monitor make and model and that should add the modes you need.
<MrKennie> martin_: I think your monitor is in the list too.
<martin_> will try
<MrKennie> martin_: I know you have an E90f+ but not sure if it's the +-3 or not.
<martin_> actualy thats the crt that works fine, it's my acer AL2216W
<MrKennie> it's in the list and the only thing I can think of that may get nvidia and your monitor to play nice with each other
<MrKennie> ah I see
<MrKennie> well from your logs it seemed nvidia had trouble reading the edid information from your viewsonic
<MrKennie> hense the low res
<martin_> brb
<martin_> MrKennie: well now i cant even get anything showing on either screens when i enable nvidia drivers :(, guess the next step is reinstalling
<MrKennie> martin_: you could try asking in #ubuntu, there are more users there that probably know alot more about nvidia than I do.
<gecko_> ok, so i need help.. i was goofing around with my resalution settings and now i cant get it back to the 1024 or whatever size it was. it's stuck on 640... HELP!?
<martin_> MrKennie:  im not alone
<gecko_> nvidia... haha, that's what i was playing around with
<martin_> MrKennie: yeah i thought about that but since im not in a gnome environement i thought that they wouldnt be able to help me too much
<MrKennie> yeaq. nvidia seems to be in a right mess atm
<MrKennie> works great for some, poor for others.
<gecko_> well, it has always worked great for me.. till i decide to screw around with pretty buttons :P
<gecko_> so i know this was an entirely my fualt thing..
<martin_> same here but screwed around with games
<gecko_> what's wrong on your end?
<MrKennie> martin_: well, your issue isn't really specific to gnome or kde
<martin_> true
<martin_> maxed res at 640
<MrKennie> martin_: well, your issue isn't really
<MrKennie> oops
<MrKennie> sorry
<jparishy> Hey, I just installed KDE4.1, and I was wondering if it is possible to update to kde4.1 yet
<MrKennie> jparishy: say again?
<jparishy> Er, sorry, :P
<jparishy> I installed KDE4.0
<jparishy> And I want to get to 4.1
<MrKennie> jparishy: :) kubuntu.org check the news for 4.1.2 and it has instructions to add the repos
<jparishy> MrKennie: Alright, thanks. Sorry for the confusion
<MrKennie> no probs
<MrKennie> land of nod awaits
<MrKennie> nn
<master_> Question: Someone ran the restore partition for my laptop that restored the windows xp partition and wiped out grub.  But the second hard drive still has kubuntu on it.. How can I put grub back but not wipe out kubuntu?
<jparishy> If you boot up a livecd, you can than reinstall grub
<jparishy> Either through the grub shell or grub-install, google should help there
<martin_> MrKennie: what does this mean: there is a new nvidia driver released that I read fixed a lot of issues with the 8800 and up.. it's on the nvidia site.  To install follow the instructions but if it's not mentioned you have to be in a different tty and have gdm stopped.
<gecko_> MrKennie: what other programs are there for screen resalutions on Kubuntu other then my Nvidia controls? maybe i can screw around some more and figure out my own mess? :)
<dsmith_> land of nod?
<dsmith_> as in gdi vs nod
<N_GhT> As in he went to bed
<dsmith_> doh
<dsmith_> lol
<Serva> Hello. Are there any lisp beginner channels on freenode?
<Serva> #lisp is too advanced for a beginner like mw
<Serva> me*
<B_Raven> I've run into a potential problem. As my current setup stands /tmp is physical storage, but have a few scripts doing a LOT of updates to files in /tmp (like once a second updates). Not quite sure if the files are written to disk directly, or cached long enough to keep those files from being written and rewritten to the disk constantly. Anyone have any idea if I should worry?
<martin_> ARGH!! CLEAN instal and still it wont work
<mrksbrd> anyone have any names of progs to convert PAL to NTSC?
<PHANTASMA> BLZ?
<PHANTASMA> LZ?
<PHANTASMA> Hi !!!
<PHANTASMA> helooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Spragie> hi
<NightDragon> new sarah palin gaffe video! http://www.ihatemisty.com?id=h54qj5lsxd86zrkicsbqjm653ef760
<BlueEagle> NightDragon: You poor, poor excuse for a man...
<NightDragon> lol
<NightDragon> sexy tho
<MrFrog> hello
<lufthanza_> heya
<lufthanza_> how do i remount my root fs readonly?
<microchipv420> hey guys, I need to convert videos to mp4 for my walkman, what should I use?
<emilsedgh> microchipv420: you can convert video files easily using ffmpeg.
<emilsedgh> microchipv420: ffmpeg -i input.mpg output.mp4
<microchipv420> right on
<emilsedgh> microchipv420: there must be GUI applications too, but i dont know any of them
<microchipv420> hey thanks bro, but i found an app in Adept called DeVeDe
<microchipv420> it is NICE
<microchipv420> does that plus a whole lot more
<microchipv420> :)
<emilsedgh> microchipv420: nice :)
<microchipv420> ;)
<queazel> join cmusphinx
<demigod> ^_^
<chakie_work> does kde4 have any kprinter tool?
<chakie_work> i noticed that my intrepid box has no "kprinter" installed at all while my hardy has it (from kde3)
<chakie_work> i can't find any way for an own application to print some files
<chakie_work> perhaps this belongs in #kde :)
<snails> hi
<snails> lol to --->   www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gvw73U_VpU
<rapid_> Morgen. Mal ne frage. Kann ich mit "Wine" auch Windowstreiber installieren?
 * NightDragon is away: Gone away for now.
<chfwiggum> rapid_: good morning, no u cant install M$ drivers with wine
<rapid_> ok. thank you
<chfwiggum> rapid_: but u should also check google for more information
<maurice_> moin
<maurice_> for shizzl ;)
<jussi01> !away > ND-away
<ubottu> ND-away, please see my private message
<howtoo_> somebody know of an OSD for Caps lock?
<KalThaeden[EK]> Does anyone know if the HP Pavilion dv7 are capable of running Kubuntu?
<freaky_t> what is a good graphical debugger for KDE?
<maurice_> there is no bug ;)
<dominic__> kate
<dominic__> ... for simple syntax highlighting; it has a terminal window
<hg87> hello
<hg87> i've a strange problem with a new installation of kubuntu 8.10 beta. the network interface isn't working like it should, or is security.ubuntu.com down?
<hg87> was a firewall or stuff like that included in kubuntu 8.10 beta?
<jussi01> hg87: please use #ubuntu+1 for intrepid support. thanks :)
<freaky_t> how do i restart that taskbar in KDE4?
<mike-solidus> how do i get the c++ manpages on my system?
<SlimeyPete> mike-solidus: there's a libstdc++ doc package
<SlimeyPete> search for it in apt/adept
<sandro_> hi all
 * sandro_ hi all
<mike-solidus> SlimeyPete: thanks
<funzl> hi all, i'm using fluxbox and i'd like to use akregator, too. but i cannot find any settings in akregator about proxies... so, is there any possibility to tell akregator to use a proxy?
<funzl> (for example in ~/.kde/  ?)
<student13x> somebody speak polish???
<BlueEagle> !pl | student13x
<ubottu> student13x: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<linux_> всем привет
<jussi01> !ru | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<testi> alsa mixer doesn't work on my EEE. What can I do? I can adjust the microphone with kmixer, but any speaker related settings are ignored: mute, adjust volume. I have sound though.
<lucasagomes> hey someone here knows hw to create a KDE theme?
<BlueEagle> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<BlueEagle> hmm.. not sure if any of those have instructions for creating one tho.
<tester__> hello
<lucasagomes> hmm yea, i just need to change the menu image, im using kde 3.5
<BlueEagle> !info kicker
<ubottu> kicker (source: kdebase): desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu7.3 (hardy), package size 1939 kB, installed size 5792 kB
<BlueEagle> hmm
<BlueEagle> lucas__: /usr/share/icons/default.kde/size/kmenu.png <= change that to the icon you want to use.
<lucas__> BlueEagle: mmh not sure I'am the right person you wanted to ping
<BlueEagle> lucas__: You were not. I was aiming for lucasgomes but he left. :/
<BlueEagle> lucas__: Happy tab-complete day :)
<lucas__> ok I aws ondering if you were able to see my kmenu.png
<ubuntu> help
<ubuntu> help
<ubundom>  /msg NickServ identify 0603mama
<ubundom> whoops, that doesn't work does it!
<ubundom>  /msg
<Tm_T> ubundom: no space in front of it
<ubundom> got that now ... in a terrific muddle with nicks ... :(
<Tm_T> ubundom: btw don't do any that kind of calls in chat window, and I really hope you changed your password too
<ubundom> ghost
<ubundom> ..
<LNoor> Hi. i'm new to IRC and am looking for support to help with a freeze during boot seemingly related to clocksource. Is someone willing to advise me?
<john> is ubuntu compatible with quickbooks using wine
<Lynet> Which package(s) would I need to make dolphin understand obex:// (obexftp over bluetooth) URIs?
<ubundom> ... down the pub
<Tm_T> Lynet: kdebluetooth4 perhaps?
<ubundom> back in the fray ...
<Lynet> Tm_T: Looks like that did the trick, thanks.
<nyad> hi. in ubuntu if I mount something I just do sudo mount and it will work for my logged in user. but in other distros when I drop to root and do the same thing and then go back to my user, I don't have permissions to acces the folder. why?
<nyad> hi. in ubuntu if I mount something I just do sudo mount and it will work for my logged in user. but in other distros when I drop to root and do the same thing and then go back to my user, I don't h
<nyad> ave permissions to acces the folder. why?
<stdin> depends what you are mounting and what options you give
<nyad> well I do this, in ubuntu, sudo mount -t ntfs -o rw /dev/sda3 /media/stuff
<stdin> other distros may have different default permissions set for a mount
<W8TAH> hi folks - im running xchat irc on my kubuntu 8.10 and would like to be able to play .ogg files for the sounds -- is this possible and if so, how?
<nyad> stdin, thanks, I'll look up how to fix that. at least now I know why, shot dude
<stdin> nyad: if you can use "-o rw,umask=0000" to make it accessible from all uses, but it's less secure than "-o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000"
<stdin> (where 1000 is your UID/GID as determined from 'id -u')
<rhh_work> W8TAH yes it is possible. Via Setting->Preferences->Chatting->Sound set external playing program to /usr/bin/mplayer
<manish> can u set an image as a mail notifier in thunderbird
<manish> Hi W8TAH
<manish> can you solve this query
<comedit> scorpking there ?
<W8TAH> rhh_work, ok thanks
<W8TAH> manish, hi
<manish> so how was your weekend
<manish> hello all
<manish> can somebody tell me how to add custom image notification when new mail arrives in Thunderbird
<sparr> "startx -- :1" from within my existing X yields "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console".  from a real console it works and launches gnome.  two questions.  1)  how do i get rid of that error?  2) how do i make another WM the default for startx?
<manish> some body knows a hack to have custom image when new mail arrives in thunderbird
<elisa> emargarita_12@hotmail.com
<manish> image new mail notification for thunderbird
<Riddell> Agent47: hi
<Agent47> i need some help :)
<Agent47> i tried to update to intrepid today and everything works fine just after the message changing package lists
<Agent47> then it simply crashes an nothing happens
<genii> !intrepid | Agent47
<ubottu> Agent47: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<Agent47> no error log or anything else just quit
<manish> custom image for new mail notification in thunderbird
<manish> can somebody help please
<Agent47> thx to all
<Agent47> i'll try the links
<eagles0513875> is there a program that is available in repos to draw logic gates and what not
<genii> !eda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eda
<genii> !info geda
<ubottu> geda (source: geda): GPL EDA -- Electronics design software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.0.1 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
 * ubundom is away: Gone away for now. ... down the pub
 * ubundom is back. Back in the fray ...
<manish> any help for having an image as new email notification in thunderbird
<randry> Is anyone here know how to run system inside fortran program
<eagles0513875> genii:
<eagles0513875> genii: hi
<genii> eagles0513875: Hello
<randry> is anyone using fortran
<randry> or matlab
<eagles0513875> genii: u know of any pkgs that can do diagrams of logic gates like visio van
<manish> ne body knows how to add image notification for new mail in thunderbird
<mithras> randry: im using matlab, but only for study purpose
<genii> manish: There is a Thunderbird extension mentioned here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193593 which gives a notification in the tray
<manish> thanks genii
<manish> i am checking that out
<randry> mitras do u know how to call system in matlab?
<randry> mithras
<mithras> what do you mean with calling system?
<mithras> like this: http://www.mathworks.com/access/helpdesk/help/techdoc/index.html?/access/helpdesk/help/techdoc/ref/system.html&http://www.google.nl/search?q=system+matlab&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a?
<randry> for example I want to execute an external program ( like fortran )
<vorian> /44/29
<vorian> bleh
<mithras> if i try system('ls'); system('touch test'); system('ls')
<mithras> then i see the new file
<randry> but, like I want to change the argument of system (eg ls > f77 -34.f)
<randry> and 34.f is varying like 34.f-->35.f-->38.f
<jesse_> brasil?
<mithras> i'm not really advanced with matlab and i don't use fortran, so for specific problems i can't help you.
<mithras> using loops and evaluating the result of system (since "[status, result] = system('command')" ) isn't helping you?
<manish> what is the command for viewing image
<manish> i want to execute a command in thunderbird which will pop up a new image evertime a new mail arrives
<mithras> why dont you use knotify for that
<tarub> hi there
<Agent47> Riddell: there is really an error log, found it now: KCrash: Application 'dist-upgrade.py' crashing... where does that file belong to, whick package needs to be installed?
<Riddell> Agent47: it belongs to the dist upgrader
<Riddell> Agent47: pastebin the log (paste.ubuntu.com)
<Agent47> the whole one?
<Riddell> Agent47: well the backtrace at the bottom is the importany bit
<Agent47> ok
<Agent47> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57471/
<Agent47> thats it
<Riddell> Agent47: ok, thanks, I'll get that fixed
<Agent47> np
<Agent47> hope to  be able to upgrade soon
<Agent47> i like beta versions :)
<Agent47> brb
<silicon_> HELLO?
<nyad> hi. I'm using a proxy to connect and I set my http_proxy env var like $ export http_proxy=http://username:pwd@proxy:port  but lynx then said my username:pwd was the proxy and asked for a username and pwd. why doesn't it accept the syntax of the proxy var?
<nyad> hello
<genii> nyad: Does /etc/environment contain a line like export http_proxy="http://username:password@host:port/"                     ?
<nyad> no, but my .bashrc does
<genii> nyad: Thread 3 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1575   suggests /etc/environment needs to be editied before CLI apps will use it
<genii> *post 3 rather
<The_ManU_212> hi  when i try to open a pdf file with kpdf it crashes, can you help me i'm alway updating the system with default ubuntu sources (i use hardy)
<dhendu9411> does anyone have experience with dual monitor setups?
<The_ManU_212> dhendu9411: yep
<dhendu9411> i have a laptop that uses both the lcd and an external monitor.  I originally tried to turn off the lcd, but the binary (i forgot the name) didn't support my chipset.  Now I am just trying to get them to work correctly.
<dhendu9411> basically I am using KDE4 and if I zoom out, I can see both desktops, but have no clue how to assign the desktop to the monitors
<dhendu9411> any help would greatly be appreciated
<nyad> dhendu9411, I think it might be done in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dhendu9411> I tried playing around with that, but couldn't ever get it to work.  I ended up just reverting back to the defaults.
<dhendu9411> if you can help me with configuring them that would be great.
<dhendu9411> any takers?
<nyad> how do I fix my time, it's 2 hours too fast. the local timezone is wrong. this is GMT+2 but ubuntu is making it and extra+2
<dhendu9411> are there any other more active channels for Kubuntu?  this one and the kde4 don't have many interactive people.
<BlueEagle> !utc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utc
<BlueEagle> hmm..
<BlueEagle> !gmt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmt
<dhendu9411> other channels anyone?
<BlueEagle> nyad: If you right-click on the clock you can choose "Adjust date and time"
<BlueEagle> nyad: Also be aware that linux assumes that the hardware clock is set to UTC and that the timezone is set with /etc/localtime. This may cause trouble when dual-booting with windows.
<nyad> BlueEagle, I know that, but I forgot to mention it's kde4 im using, wrong channel soz
<BlueEagle> nyad: Ahh. :)
<nyad> BlueEagle, is /etc/localtime supposed to be plaintext ? coz when I cat it I get odd symbals
<BlueEagle> nyad: It is not.
<BlueEagle> nyad: It is linked to a file in /usr/share/zoneinfo/
<BlueEagle> nyad: The adjust date and time tool in 3.5 updates it automatically I think.
<nyad> BlueEagle, thanks
<BlueEagle> nyad: You're welcome.
<The_ManU_212> no one can help with kpdf crashing?
<The_ManU_212> select(6, [5], [5], NULL, NULL)         = -1 EBADF (Bad file descriptor)
<The_ManU_212> write(2, "kpdf: Fatal IO error: client kil"..., 36kpdf: Fatal IO error: client killed
<The_ManU_212> ) = 36
<genii> The_ManU_212: Is one or more of your filesystems NFS ?
<The_ManU_212> genii: NFS?
<genii> The_ManU_212: Network File System
<genii> eg: Not on your local machine
<The_ManU_212> genii: no i havent
<The_ManU_212> genii: i deleted the kpdf folder in ~/.kde/share/apps and the kpdfrc and kpdfpartrc there, it didnt helped, have i to move them back or will they be created if necessary?
<Moiga> Anyone know why I get this "W: GPG error: http://apt.wicd.net gutsy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FEC820F4B8C0755A"
<sqawarlz> What is the major difference between KDE and Gnome based Ubuntu? I'm having some problems with Gnome and browsing Windows shares but I hear that is not a problem in Kubuntu, but I've always used Gnome, so I'm not sure of the differences between gnome and kde.
<genii> The_ManU_212: They will just be re-created each time the application executes
<The_ManU_212> genii: ok and how to locate the issue, kghostview works
<genii> The_ManU_212: Google reports this error with many other applications but not specifically kpdf. I would suggest to report a bug at launchpad
<The_ManU_212> genii: ah guy in kubuntu-de said that kpdf wants to write something and it could be the reason but he had to leave
<srikar> heyy in the release of kubuntu 8.10 beta version , its had benn said """Intrepid Ibex is a whole new revolution for us, Intrepidly going where no Kubuntu release has gone before.""  whats so special other than kde4 integration ??????
<srikar> please answer my question .
<aleksi_> ...and i tought installing kubuntu would be nearly same as xubuntu :P
<aleksi_> how do i get wlan work on kubuntu?
<mithras> i think the kde4 integration will take care most part of it
<lufthanza> heya
<aleksi_> ok.. how do i get
<aleksi_> kde4
<mithras> install intrepid or a backport for hardy :)
<lufthanza> is there any way I can get apt to run through my currently installed packages, and check my filesystem against them for corruption?
<srikar> @ aleksi plzz do read forums ,there are lots of suggested solutions. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=125657   google more :)
<aleksi_> ok i try  :P
<lufthanza> anyone?
<lufthanza> i'm pretty sure some files on my fs got corrupted recently
<hyyk> mis juhtus
<aleksi_> ok... i understand nearly 3% of that :P well i can use wire :) i saw my friend had some setting to get windows move...dunno any english ford for it but move when you moved them and stopped them he had gentoo whit kde dunno the version of it
<aleksi_> how i get windows move like that?
<hyyk> ime sokki mees
<hyyk> eeeeeheheheheeeeee
<hyyk> on sin keegi
<hyyk> õäöüüühhhh
<hyyk> türa raisk
<hyyk> putsi raisk
<gilrim> how do I edit the kickoff menu?
<bartolo> hello
<jussi01> gilrim: on kde4? please use #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 support
<aleksi_> how do i get max graphixs and eyecandy :P
<jussi01> !compiz | aleksi_
<ubottu> aleksi_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mu3en> hey people. anyone know how to enable suspend at the login screen (restart and shutdown are available, but not sleep)
<itsatrick> How do I resolve broken dependencies in Ubuntu?
<itsatrick> Sorry...in aptitude.
<mu3en> itsatrick sudo apt-get install -f
<mu3en> itsatrick, sorry that's adept
<itsatrick> Thanks.  I think I got it resolved though.
<itsatrick> I'm trying to install KDE 4 :P
<srikar> BTW dis any one try kubuntu intrepid beta ?????
<srikar> Hows it??
<jussi01> srikar: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid support, #kubuntu-offtopic for general discussion
<srikar> thnX jussi01
<unitypunk_> apt-get install firefox will install ff3 right?
<mithras> check apt-cache and you know it
<unitypunk_> any arguements for that?
<unitypunk_> havent used apt-cache :(
<unitypunk_> and..
<unitypunk_> neva mind :)
<mithras> is there already a desklist plugin for kopete-kde4 out?
<afeijo> what is the shell command to change system date? its 1 hour ahead :)
<darkarchon> afeijo, date
<genii> mithras: Since http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=32089 shows the last update for this app is in May 6 2006 I doubt it
<mithras> ;( i already thought so. Maybe i should learn writing some code and try it myself
<darkarchon> good evening, i have some trouble with gtk2 applications. i set the theme to qtcurve and checked "use kde colors for non-kde applications" in kcontrol. though my gtk applications still do not look like they're supposed to look shown in gtk-chtheme. any ideas?
<zabbadapp> kde4?
<darkarchon> nope. 3.5
<afeijo> darkarchon: date -s "yymmdd hhnn" :) thanks
<darkarchon> http://sau.frubar.net/30464 < on the right is how they should look like, and gmplayer demonstrates how they actually look
<darkarchon> any ideas regarding that? maybe some configs messed up or so
<darkarchon> oh well fine
<darkarchon> problem solved
<darkarchon> 'ln $HOME/.gtkrc-2.0 $HOME/.kde/share/config/gtkrc-2.0' if someone's interested.
 * ScorpKing waves..
 * genii slides ScorpKing a coffee
<ScorpKing> thanks genii :)
<genii> Anytime
 * ScorpKing takes a sip..
<navas> hi
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<navas> im new in this thing
<genii> navas: If you have any question regarding Kubuntu just ask (preferably in one line) and someone will probably assist if they have an answer
<bartolo> hola hay alguien
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> Also #ubuntu-ar #ubuntu-br
<d> Hello guys
<Guest73115> Ehum, im toally new in Kubuntu, and I need some help. I'v downloaded firefox 3... its a tar.gz file, and then i try the command "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox" but it dosent work
<Guest73115> what shall i do? :S
<Guest73115> can someone answer please?
<genii> Guest73115: Don't install from tar.gz files when there is already pre-packaged ubuntu install for it :)       sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install firefox             is all you should need
<ampex> anyone have any recommendations for kvm over ip solutions?
<genii> ampex: There is a hardware device called a PC Weasel that I've had good success with
<Guest73115> what does the sudo apt-get update do?
<genii> Guest73115: It fetches the latest lists of whats available for installation
<mithras> just read some basic wiki entries
<Taladan> It updates your repositories so you are sure to have the latest list of packages.
<Guest73115> okay, but when iv done sudo apt-get update it dosent show anny new updates :S
<genii> Guest73115: Thats fine
<Guest73115> ok, so now i shall do sudo apt-get install firefox  ?
<jussi01> Guest12431: yep
<genii> Guest73115: Yes
<Guest73115> ok
<genii> jussi01: Too many "GuestXXXXX" around ;)
<Guest73115> and then? nothing happens...
<Guest12431> d
<jussi01> Guest12431: did it not ask for a password?
<Guest73115> nope, nothing happens
<jussi01> again...
<Guest73115> what shall i put the map whit firefox?
<chx> how can i force the automount to rescan?
<Guest73115> i got it in home > documents
<Taladan> mount -A
<jussi01> Guest73115: you are in the terminal, correct?
<genii> Guest73115: Again. You don't need any downloaded tar.gz file to install things in (k)ubuntu
<Guest73115> I use alt+F2 and write the command there...
<Guest73115> okay...
<genii> Taladan: That works for items in fstab but not dynamically automounted things like usb storage, etc etc
<Taladan> ah, true
<jussi01> Guest73115: you need to open a terminal and do it
<Taladan> didn't think about that
<Guest73115> how do i do that? :S
<jussi01> Guest73115: kmenu, system, konsole
<Guest73115> started using Linux yesterday, so im a "noob"
<genii> Guest73115: Open the application called Konsole    and type these things into there instead of alt-f2
<Guest73115> ahh!
<jussi01> :)
<Guest73115> thnx dudes!! :D
<jussi01> Guest73115: :)
<vonkleist> hi all
<k4_> Guest73115: nice !!!
<vonkleist> Will kubuntu 8.10 have KDE4 only?
<jussi01> vonkleist: yes
<vonkleist> :O
<genii> Sadly
<k4_> kde 4.1.2
<vonkleist> what will happen to 3.5??
<k4_> deprecated :-)
<jussi01> Guest73115: you can also use the program called adept (also in kmenu, system) for installing programs
<Guest73115> Wokrs now, ty
<k4_> jussi01: there should be a easy "add new software" link @ main startmenu
<k4_> jussi01: but not this time
<ded3axap> hi!
<sourcemaker> are there known performance problems (gfx repaint) in kde4=
<sourcemaker> ?
<genii> sourcemaker: Perhaps ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<toni__> does anyone knows why if i install kubuntu in spanish, when i reboot it is in english by default?
<ScorpKing> on this page http://sites.google.com/a/aircable.net/aircable/Home/openproximity/Building/Building-Obex-Data-Server it sais "OpenProximity needs ODS to register it self with the system bus instead of the session bus" at the bottom of the page. how can i do that on *ubuntu?
<genii> ScorpKing: Mayhbe ask in #ods or #bluez
<ScorpKing> ah thanks genii
<genii> np
<asktoby> I'm installing Kubuntu Intrepid tomorrow when my new hard disk arrives. (Quite excited actually!)
<asktoby> What kind of performance can I expect on an Athlon 2800+ with 1GB RAM?
<asktoby> (And two concurrent graphical logins, one for me, one for my wife)
<genii> #ubuntu+1 please
<manish> iam using usenet for the first time, For this i have downloaded pan
<manish> the newsreader for gnome now i dont know wha to do
<manish> can somebody tell me how to suscribe to groups
<manish> as i am unable to get proper documentation regarding this
<asktoby> manish: You'll need a newsgroup server to start with - does your ISP offer one?
<manish> i have added newsgroup server "nntp.earthlink.net
<manish> but as the articles in the net tell me
<manish> i am not getting the article list
<manish> and how do i know whether my ISP offers me
<genii> manish: news.east.earthlink.net    and      news.west.earthlink.net seem to be valid
<manish> i have one more server added even it does not work
<manish> and ways i will try the above names also
<manish> still nothing shown on the screen
<manish> after editing the server name to news.east.earthlink.net
<nicola> ragazzi sapete se esiste un programmma per tradurre testi?
<manish> can you tell me what to do next
<genii> !it | nicola
<ubottu> nicola: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ncfi1013_> vlc has a blank window that is open and frozen and i cant close it. what do i do
<ScorpKing> ncfi1013_: in konsole type - killall vlc
<genii> manish: I've never used that program (pan). It may need to be restarted or such when changes are made
<manish> ya tried that too
<manish> ne ways thanks genii
<genii> ncfi1013_: Perhaps in Konsole:  sudo killall vlc
<manish> does some body else know "how to use pan"
<genii> manish: the east and west earthlink sites are valid, the nntp one can't be found
<Jonty> how long does running updmap-sys for latex usually take?
<manish> ya but even they are not working
<manish> i have tried them as tou mentioned
<genii> Jonty: Is this during an upgrade of kubuntu?
<Jonty> genii: no, I'm just installing it with some latexy stuff
<Jonty> genii: it has happened during an upgrade, and I think I did something to essentially dodge having to do it
<Jonty> genii: if I had been upgrading, what would you say
<genii> Jonty: I would likely have said then to see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/153880
<manish> can u suggest some usenet site which is free and for which i can get an email id and password
<Jonty> manish: if you're just wanting to read stuff, google grounds should do
<genii> manish: There is also a list here http://www.geocities.com/nevilo/public.htm
<Jonty> *groups
<Jonty> genii: humph
<fender68> could someone help me configure a wireless adapter using ndiswrapper?
<Jonty> genii: there are no solutions?
<genii> Jonty: Does top show kpsewhich as in the listed bug?
<Jonty> yep
<noaXess> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jonty> genii: yep
<genii> Jonty: Seems to be a lengthy discussion on this subject here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texlive-bin/+bug/82412   with some suggestions near the end of the thread
<Jonty> I'm wondering about altering $PATH, but I'll check that
<Jonty> it works!
<Jonty> genii: thanks for poining out that was where the issue lay!
<genii> Jonty: Glad to assist
<Guest73115> Hello guys.
<genii> Guest73115: Hi. Got firefox installed finally?
<Guest73115> yeah, it works fine now, thanks verry muthc
<genii> Good
<Guest73115> I need some help to install network card, its a D-Link DWA 547 and i dont get it, how do i install it :S
<Guest73115> someone have the same card or is good with Linux?
<jussi01> Guest73115: I guess you have plugged it in...
<jussi01> ?
<Guest73115> Yes, i got it in the compuer.
<jussi01> Guest73115: can you tell me more about it, what form factor? (PCI, USB)
<Guest73115> it works whit Windows...
<Guest73115> its PCI
<jussi01> Guest73115: ethernet or wireless?
<Guest73115> wireless
<oo0> help my Speekers can't go for more then 64%
<oo0> anyone that can help me?
<jussi01> !elaborate | oo0
<ubottu> oo0: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jussi01> Guest73115: please go to konsole, then type: lspci
<microchip420> hey guys, how do i delete a directory via the cl?
<oo0> omg
<Guest73115> ok
<Vos> cd \; rm -rf *
<jussi01> microchip420:  rm -rf directoryname
<Guest73115> ok, and then?
<microchip420> ahhh, ty vm guys
<microchip420> <------NOOB
<microchip420> bbl
<oo0> ok, my speekers cant go for more then 64%. i seeing it first now cause i pressed show value in KMix!
<jussi01> oo0: go to a terminal, type: alsamixer
<jussi01> oo0: you can see for sure how high they go
<paolo> hi. i have done some mistakes with dpkg and now I can't remove a .deb package in a pending state
<oo0> how to use?
<paolo> is there a way to "force" that ?
<jussi01> Guest73115: is there a wireless card listed there?
<jussi01> paolo: try: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest73115> There is ALOT of text....
<oo0> ok but this is the same soo in KMix! but this dosn't show the speeker's max!
<jussi01> Guest73115: are you familiar with a pastebin?
<jussi01> if not:
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Guest73115> nope... :S Im new...
<Guest73115> shall i look that?
<paolo> jussi01: nothing done :(
<jussi01> Guest73115: copy and paste it all there and Ill take a look
<oo0> it only showing th output but dont the speeker's Max volume
<Guest73115> k
<jussi01> paolo: sorry, not really sure how to help you. could you tell us more what you have done?
<oo0> ┌──────────────────[AlsaMixer v1.0.15 (Press Escape to quit)]──────────────────┐
<oo0> │ Card: HDA Intel                                                              │
<Guest73115> done
<oo0> │ Chip: Realtek ALC268                                                         │
<oo0> │ View: [Playback] Capture  All                                                │
<genii> paolo: Maybe try with   --force-remove-reinstreq
<paolo> jussi01: tried to install a deb package with dpkg. the installation didn't succed and returned with errors. after that, i can't install anything with apt-get
<junk> mpeeee
<jussi01> Guest73115: once you have pressed paste, then give the URL
<genii> paolo: (to force removal of the package which gave issues)
<Guest73115> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57589/
<Guest73115> there u go
<paolo> genii: is the syntax correct ?
<oo0> CAN ANYONE HELP ME?
<jussi01> oo0: patience please
<genii> paolo: eg:   sudo -r --force-remove-reinstreq <packagename>
<oo0> ok
<paolo> genii: nothing done
<genii> Vos: Don't recommend ppl to run that command please
<genii> paolo: Does command:    apt-cache policy <packagename>    show it as installed or not installed?
<jussi01> Guest73115: please copy this command into your terminal: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules madwifi-tools
<Guest73115> ok
<bdizzle> hi, I need some help getting the settings correct for GIMP to print out a picture on 4x6 photo paper
<oo0> how can i make the volum scroll not react so fast
<bdizzle> I've already gone through about five sheets trying to get it to print right
<X31> spanish?
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<oo0> !es
<oo0> ???
<Guest73115> done
<jussi01> !bot > oo0
<ubottu> oo0, please see my private message
<jussi01> Guest73115: so it installed? (asked you for a password etc)
<Guest73115> yeap
<paolo> genii: it shows it as installed
<Guest73115> its done
<jussi01> Guest73115: great, not sure if you need the log out or restart but it should work now
<Guest73115> okay, lets try
<Guest73115> I'll my wierless work now?! :D
<genii> paolo: What is the name of the package?
<paolo> genii: wechselspieler . but it's not on repositories
<oo0> hello i have trubl whit my wirless to!
<oo0> !bot > jussi01
<ubottu> jussi01, please see my private message
<oo0> funny
<jussi01> oo0: please dont play with the bot unnecessarily
<genii> paolo: OK, so not an essential system package then. Just      sudo dpkg -r --purge wechselspieler              should be enough
<oo0> srry
<Guest73115> jussi01 does my wireless card work now?
<oo0> my wirless dosn't work to!
<jussi01> Guest73115: it should, you tell me...
<paolo> genii: already tried
<paolo> with no results. it says that there are HEAVY errors
<paolo> heavy inconsistences
<oo0> if my computer was an Acer will it make problem when i transfer it to Kubuntu?
<oo0> whit the wirless!
<jussi01> oo0: is yours an internal or usb wireless?
<oo0> internal
<Davve> jukki01 my wireless dosent work :S
<Davve> would it do, or skall i do more things?
<jussi01> Davve: try a restart - not usually required, but I havent time to think about it properly ;)
<Davve> okay :D well ill try that, then i have to go to sleep.
<oo0> davvve w8
<oo0> where are you from
<oo0> ??
<jussi01> oo0: ok, please do as I said to Davve - type in konsole: lspci
<jussi01> oo0: this is not a chat channel, please keep to kubuntu support questions
<oo0> ok
<oo0> sry sir
<oo0> yes done
<jussi01> oo0: so now copy paste what is there to the pastebin
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<oo0> done
<oo0> !jussi01 done
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jussi01 done
<jussi01> oo0: once you have pressed paste, give the url...
<oo0> ok
<oo0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57601/
<oo0> done
<jussi01> oo0: you also have atheros, so please do this in terminal:  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules madwifi-tools
<Guest34391> it dident work :S
<oo0> ok
<paolo> genji: solved with this hack: i have removed all the stuff starting with "wechselspieler" in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<oo0> done
<jussi01> Guest34391: you have tried to click on network manager to see if there are wireless networks available
<jussi01> ?
<oo0> yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<jussi01> oo0: did it say that it installed something?
<oo0> it works
<jussi01> :)
<Davve> well, now i use a wire...
<oo0> hehe you are the best jussi01 <3
<jussi01> Davve: even so, there should be wireless networks listed when you right click on the network manager in the tray
<Davve> but I couldent load google or something whitout the wire
<jussi01> Davve: you need to actually connect to the network first...
<Davve> okay, well there is only wired connection in the List
<jussi01> oo0: great to hear it works :)
<Davve> how do i cannect it then?
<jussi01> Davve: curious. you have a wireless network to connect to?
<Davve> Yes i do, it works in Windows.
<jussi01> ok
<oo0> but a question!
<oo0> how can i get a list of all nettwork in range?
<jussi01> Davve: I honestly dont know at the moment, perhaps there needs to be some config done, but Im unsure of what as Ive never actually used that before
<jussi01> oo0: right click teh network manager icon in the tray
<Davve> Okay :S but can we use Krfb? I'll that help you?
<Davve> I'll to annytihing to get it work :S
<jussi01> Davve: thats not a very safe thing to offer. ;)
<oo0> ok
<Davve> ok, well i though u ware some kind or "GM" on this chat, so i though u ware a "good guy" :D
<jussi01> Davve: I am an operator, but still
<Davve> ye, well i duno, maby a bad idea...
<jussi01> Davve: what kind of encryption is on the network?
<Davve> O!! i forgot that!! thanks!! I have to give this OS premision on the host PC!
<Davve> brcous i dont have the same IP in Windos as Linux, right?
<jussi01> Davve: hehe if you havent set up static ip on linux, the router will need dhscp to give you one
<Interceptor> hi everyone. does anyone know how to make konqueror the defaut file browser (instead of dolphin) in hardy ?
<jussi01> !dolphin | Interceptor
<ubottu> Interceptor: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Davve> well, i have an ip If i held my mouse over the network manidger.
<jussi01> Davve: yeah, thats auto configed when you connect to the network (by dhcp)
<Interceptor> thanks a lot
<Davve> okay.
<jussi01> :)
<Davve> So, what shall i do?
<jussi01> Davve: do you have the wireless set to not broadcast a name? ie. hidden?
<Davve> im not in whit this network thing really...
<jussi01> Davve: can you describe to me how you connect in windows/how it is set up?
<Davve> well i use the drivers on a CD how came whit the card, then i registerd my IP at the router, and then i could connect..
<Davve> Is that good enough?
<jussi01> Davve: did you do any other stup on the windows end?
<alfonso> hi! i have a small problem, i cannot completely remove "firestarter" eventhough i sudo apt-get remove firestarter
<jussi01> did you setup a static ip at all?
<Davve> nope, nothing after that.
<jussi01> alfonso: sudo apt-get remove --purge firestarter
<jussi01> hrm...
<Davve> Well, i really have to go to bed, school in a few hours :S
<jussi01> Davve: seems you have a bit weird setup in a way im not familiar with.
<jussi01> ok, try dropping back tomorrow
<Davve> But i'll come in as soon as i get home tomorrow.  :(
<oo0> but i have a prictical problem! my scroll for volum react soo fast! can anyone help me to get it to react slower?
<oo0> but i have a prictical problem! my scroll for volum react soo fast! can anyone help me to get it to react slower?
<Davve> I can try to explain it agan tomorrow.
<Davve> But thanks for helping me
<Davve> See ya guys. :(
<Davve> Bye
<jussi01> bye
<alfonso> jussi01, ok just did that but when i locate firestarter i still get a huge list, including /etc/init.d/firestarter
 * jussi01 goes to bed... nini
<itsatrick> Man, it's so annoying: for about half the day I've been trying to install KDE4 per the instructions on the KDE site.  For the whole time I've had to work out unresolved dependencies.  Anyone know why this is?  I'm doing the Leming version for KDE 4.1.
<itsatrick> Also, when I log in via KDE4, I just get a white screen and a few icons saying they couldn't load.
<joebob777as7> where can I add custom dns lookups? i Tried  adding te.foo.com 127.0.0.1 to resolv.conf and the restarted networking with /etc/init.d/networking restart and it still can't find it...
<DarkSmoke> yo guyz
<DarkSmoke> how can i help make kubuntu available in maltese language ?
<DarkSmoke> how can i help make kubuntu available in maltese language ?
<xweb> http://l10n.kde.org/docs/translation-howto/
<xweb> DarkSmoke: see above
<sarir> how can it be that i cannot have any connection in kubuntu now? i cannot make run network manager and nothing
<sarir> ????
<sarir> (i am writing from vista now) -.-
<DarkSmoke> sarir i lost my internet connection too when i updated kubuntu beta :/
<DarkSmoke> xweb i want to translate kubuntu not kde? :/
<sarir> DarkSmoke, until yesterday it was functioning
<sarir> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<sarir> he
<xweb> DarkSmoke: you will have to translate it one application at a time.
<xweb> DarkSmoke:  try this -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/kubuntu-docs/+translate
<[Relic]> What is the latest kernel version for 8.04?
#kubuntu 2008-10-15
<vonkleist> uh? how do I change display resolution on 8.10? vi xorg.conf ?
<favro> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<sarir> oh bad bad bad
<vonkleist> sure, but does that mean that there's no way by now? or only that you don't know how?
<sarir> vonkleist, it's such a mess
<sarir> forget about it
<sarir> -.-
<vonkleist> :S
<sarir> jep
<vonkleist> it's only 16 days 'till release...
<vonkleist> :S
<vonkleist> will it be ready??
<sarir> i hope so
<vonkleist> me2!
<sarir> i am trying to update everyday..... and going back to vista :-O
<sarir> i should not say it.....
<sarir>  see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October! see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<fabricio>  /msg iSLiFECORP invite i32x4q7bfeivxn7q
<sorush20> plasma panels are only bing added to the top of the screen how to I solve this?
<sarir> this message scares me
<fabricio>  /msg iSLiFECORP invite i32x4q7bfeivxn7q
<itsatrick> How long does an update to kde4 usually take at a fairly fast connection speed?
<dsmith_> kde4 ugly
<itsatrick> It's taking me 4 to 6 hours.
<dsmith_> i like mint kde better
<sorush20> itsatrick: to update kde or download 700mb for me it takes 30sec
<itsatrick> :(
<sorush20> this is probably the only time I really would want to show off.
<sorush20> I'm at uni and p2p is not allowed and blocked so everything is fact
<sorush20> fast
<itsatrick> I followed the directions online for "Lenny."  I added deb <mirror> <newline> deb-src <mirror> in /etc/apt/sources.list. Is that right?
<itsatrick> The mirror being http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian sid main
<xweb> itsatrick: Why are you using a debian mirror.
<itsatrick> Ah.  Thanks, xweb.  Just looked on the kubuntu site.
<itsatrick> It's almost done updating now.  A whole lot better than 4 hours. :)
<xweb> Your wellcome! :D
<user__> can anyone here help me with kde sound
<xweb> user__: Whats the problem?
<ryan_rohypnol> Hello
<ryan_rohypnol> i have a quick question about my webcam
<ryan_rohypnol> if somone can private message me and help me find a solution that would be gladly appreciated
<itsatrick> Hm, still says it'll take about two hours.
<user__> xweb, alsa is working, yet kde wont play sound
<ryan_rohypnol> So does anyone know how to make the Logitech Orbit work with Kubuntu?
<Ryan_Rohypnol> hello?
<gecko_> Ryan: as far as i know, there are some logitech cams that just simply wont work with unbuntu.. i had gotten myself one, and i was unable to use it, returned it for a different one, and it's simple plug and play..
<Ryan_Rohypnol> yea but the UVC cam thing say it would work
<Ryan_Rohypnol> i just need detailed instruction on how to get it to work 100%
<gecko_> joing the Ubuntu channel, and they should be able to assist you more.
<gecko_> join*
<gecko_> as i do not have your answers, sorry
<Ryan_Rohypnol> Thank you
<Ryan_Rohypnol> what's the thing for ubuntus IRC
<gecko_>  /join unbuntu
<joseph> I have just installed 8.04.1 64 bit and when I go to shut down, I cant .
<joseph> In the log off screen, I only get the logg off option
<joseph> Idont get 'restart' or 'shutdown'
<joseph> what do I do?
<joseph> hello?
<gecko_> i would say join the Ubuntu channel     /join ubuntu
<joseph> why? I have kubuntu
<gecko_> i have never seen anyone talking on this channel..
<gecko_> it's a defualt channel
<joseph> well, usually in the PM (pm for me) I have almost always got great support here
<xweb> joseph: how are you starting kde?
<joseph> at boot up (auto)
<xweb> though kdm?
<joseph> duak boot
<gecko_> and i stand corrected.... and i apologize..
<joseph> this is a fresh install
<joseph> I never had to type anything to start kde
<joseph> gecko_:   :o)
<xweb> joseph: is this kde 3 or 4.
<joseph> 3.5
<joseph> 64 bit
<elliott> is there a dedicated chanel for intrepid?
<chrivers> How can I make a folderview plasmoid take up the entire "desktop" area?
<chrivers> I really don't like having an extra border around everything
<joseph> xweb: any ideas?
<xweb> joseph: you mean like an old faction desktop?
<joseph> like a shell or something
<joseph> I can only logout
<joseph> and then I have all the usual options in the login GUI
<xweb> joseph: where does logging out take you?
<joseph> to the login
<joseph> (where you type your user name and PW)
<xweb> you might need to give your self permission to shut the system down.
<xweb> joseph: I can tell you how but i will need to check it on my other computer.
<joseph> another person had this problem in a forum I was reading and that person said i t was a bad install
<joseph> I dont feel that is the case
<mrksbrd> does anyone know how to activate the s-video port on the side of the laptop so I can watch dvd on a TV?
<joseph> ok
<nejode> joseph: you could try K menu>systemsettings>advanced tab>login manager and look around there
<MrKennie> mrksbrd: what graphics chip you got?
<xweb> mrksbrd: do "man randr
<xweb> "
<joseph> xweb: I am dual booting winxp 64 and Kubuntu 64 but in the Login Manager, the Boot Manager is set to 'none'.
<joseph> xweb: does that sound right?
<xweb> mrksbrd: i mean "man xrandr"
<xweb> in kde?
<xweb> joseph: in kde?
<joseph> yes
<joseph> should i change it to grub and see what happends?
<joseph> I dont think that has anything to my prob though, but it still sounds weird
<xweb> joseph: i dont think that setting works. but your in the right place to give your self permission to shut down the system.
<joseph> but local shutdown is set for 'everybody'
<mrksbrd> xweb: sorry i have an nvidea video card
<xweb> you do know the 64 bit version lags behind  the 32 bit one in updates and support.
<joseph> this is strange
<xweb> I currently run 32bit linux on my 64bit computer.
<mrksbrd> xweb: i ran the command....what did you need from the info or what should i be looking for?
<joseph> yeah I would too, but I had to go with 64 bit cause I have 4 gigs of ram
<joseph> kubuntu would only detect 3.5 gigs of it
<xweb> mrksbrd: if you have nvidia use "nvidia-settings"
<joseph> windows would only see 3 gigs
<joseph> I will experiment
<joseph> thank you
<mrksbrd> xweb: where do i find them....I tried looking in display manager & nothing about a s-video
<xweb> you need to have some thing attache for it to show up.
<xweb> it will show as a seccond screen.
<mrksbrd> i have it attached to a 46" flatscreen via s-video cable
<xweb> you could always set it up in your xorg config.
<xweb> mrksbrd: this will tell you how to do it. http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.04/README/index.html
<mrksbrd> ty i will check it out
<xweb> mrksbrd: im a litte old fashioned. i always set up svid in the xorg file.
<sean> hey, is it possible to shink a ext3 partion?
<sean> shrink*
<microchip420> hey guys, my kicker is screwed up, I cant change the background image, or even enable transparency
<mrksbrd> xweb: not too good with editing some files yet
<xweb> mrksbrd: let me take a look at how i did it. brb
<elliott> ok, huuge problems trying tto ruun intrrrepid
<mrksbrd> what is the command to get into x config file?
<elliott> the wooorst being that   my    keyboard   has     stoopped workiiiiinng
<genii> elliott: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid Ibex please
<genii> mrksbrd: alt-f2   and: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf            may do it
<mrksbrd> ty
<elliott> i can,t,               i'm  ussiiiiiingg               the on screen keyboard and shift won't  work soo  i  can't     enterr the  plus     characteer
<genii> elliott: click your mouse button when your cursor is over the channel name of #ubuntu+1
<elliott> thaaanks
<genii> elliott: Yer welcome
<microchipv420> hey guys, i need some help configuring flash in konqureor. I'm lost.
<genii> microchipv420: Post #4 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162313
<microchipv420> ok, ty, brb
<mu3en> still trying to enable suspend and hibernate buttons on the kdm login screen...
<microchipv420> genii: hey thanks, that fixed it right up, any thoughts on how i can get java to behave as well?
<mini-man> I installed kubuntu (on xubuntu, with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, just wanting to mess around) but I ended up with KDE 3.x, is there a .deb for 4.x?
<mini-man> nvm, kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Ahmuck> is there a way to start *untu in safe graphics mode?
<Serva> Hi. Anyone knows here lisp?
<xweb> lisp the programming language?
<Serva> yes
<xweb> that should have its own chanel.
<Serva> I have few qns regarding the A* search I am doing
<Serva> using lisp
<Serva> xweb, that channel is like all hi-fi
<Ahmuck>  /join #lisp
<Serva> i am a beginner in lisp
<Ahmuck> ah, ur low fi
<Ahmuck> A* = autocad?
<Serva> yes, very much
<Serva> nopes, heuristic search algorithm
<xweb> Serva: you trying to learn?
<Serva> I am not exactly looking for an online tutor, just someone who could help me with few qns
<xweb> dont know that language. if you need php, ruby, c++,java , im your man.
<mattr> hi. where should I go to ask about what i think are some broken package dependencies?
<xweb> shoot. I will help if i can.
<mattr> i can't install libsvn-dev because libaprutil1-dev requires libdb4.6-dev but librdf0-dev (which I need for building kdesupport from KDE SVN) needs libdb4.7-dev
<mattr> so apt-get wants to remove libdb4.7-dev and replace it with libdb4.6-dev
<xweb> mattr: you mixing versions.
<mattr> xweb: hmm? i'm on intrepid and i'm not using any custom repos, so i don't understand your comment
<xweb> mattr: i see
<xweb> use a newer version of libaprutil1-dev
<mattr> would i find one in intrepid-proposed or should I just change debian/control and build it myself?
<Level15> offtopic: anyone here knows a lot about AI methods?
<Serva> tks xweb. :-) lisp is the first language that I am learning.
<Serva> after english, and a bit of german of course.
<xweb> Serva: how far allong are you?
<Serva> 4-5 lectures
<Serva> I know the basic structure surrounded by parentheses..
<draik> I have narrowed down my SSH issue to my Dell laptop
<genii> Damn Dells
<draik> I have gotten my desktop and HP laptop to SSH into each other without an issue.
<draik> genii: I know. I just couldn't turn down a freebie
<draik> I also encountered an issue with Opera. I go to crucial.com and it freezes Opera indefinitely.
<draik> I can't use FF3 because that freezes for 2-3 minutes followed by a 5-10 second window of usage.
<draik> Konqueror just doesn't work for me.
<genii> Probably their extensive use of flash is killing it
<draik> genii: All of a sudden? I've gone to crucial quite a few times in the past without this issue.
<genii> draik: The site works fine for me right now in ff3
<draik> I'm on my laptop with ff3 and it works fine, but the issue is that FF3 lags no matter what.
<genii> low system specs?
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.24-21-generic running KDE 3.5.10, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6432 bogomips), HD: 539/766GB, RAM: 1299/3035MB, 130 proc's, 1.58h up
<draik> Doubtful
<Arlianin> Hiyas
<Arlianin> i got a sad problem over here
<Ryan_Rohypnol> Question...?
<Arlianin> :/
<Ryan_Rohypnol> does anyoen know anything about sound not working on Kubuntu?
<N_GhT> Arlianin: What's your problem ?
<Ryan_Rohypnol> it's not working
<Ryan_Rohypnol> at all
<Ryan_Rohypnol> i have No clue why..
<Ryan_Rohypnol> i just got it
<Ryan_Rohypnol> sound never worked
<Arlianin> I am trying to open a .xml file and when I select the file an error appears. The error is:
<N_GhT> Ryan_Rohypnol: Let me find a link for you, I had the same problem
<Arlianin> The desktop entry file        /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarock_addpodcast.desktop
<Arlianin> I am trying to open a .xml file and when I select the file an error appears. The error is:
<Arlianin> The desktop entry file        /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarock_addpodcast.desktop
<N_GhT> Arlianin: Sorry, I have no clue
<genii> Arlianin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dolphin/+bug/199393
<draik> Opera has now stopped working with my MySpace account.
<xweb> Arlianin: move  /usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarock_addpodcast.desktop somewhere else.
<xweb> Arlianin: is does not work anyway.
 * draik can't wait till Christmas; 1TB HDD with a fresh install of Kubuntu 8.10
<Ryan_Rohypnol> Hey everyone i wanted to mention <N_GhT> he is really nice have some respect for HIM!
<xweb> N_GhT sucks... jk ;)
<N_GhT> xweb is right :P
 * xweb wispers to N_GhT sorry dude but you where stealing the lime light
<draik> Has anyone had issues with SSH having a segfault?
<limcore> draik: I did not,  but if you have one, then better report it to proper bug trackers.
<limcore> also ask #ubuntu-bugs
<xweb> draik: that sounds bad.
<draik> limcore: Will do.
<draik> xweb: How so?
<draik> Other than it's a neusance (sp)
<xweb> draik: i have used ssh on 6 different distros and it never segfaulted on me.
<draik> It's awkward since it just happened last week out of the blue
<xweb> in the news... it turns out that N_GhT is actuanly  awsome. xweb retracted his statement but could not be reached for comments.
<xweb> draik: have you gotten the latest updates?
<draik> Yes
<xweb> draik: does it give an error.
<draik> Yes; Segmentation Fault
<MrKennie> dmesg
<xweb> draik: i got nothing.  any one.
<MrKennie> start with dmesg
<draik> MrKennie: ssh[2436]: segfault 00000046 eip b7dcble9 esp bfe782e8 error 4
<MrKennie> any errors just before that?
<draik> Just other ssh attempts
<MrKennie> try ssh -v host
<MrKennie> see if anything stands out in the output
<draik> MrKennie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/57704/
<MrKennie> draik: ah right after you enter the password?
<draik> Yup
<MrKennie> draik: can you ssh into the box by other means?
<draik> Nope
<draik> I've tried fish, that didn't work either.
<MrKennie> draik: hm, do you have access to the machine?
<draik> Physically, yes.
<draik> It's about 2 feet away from my desktop and about 6 feet away from my other laptop
<MrKennie> draik: ok, check the logs on it
<draik> Which?
<draik> Sorry, how do I check the logs on the laptop?
<MrKennie>  dmesg, /var/log/auth
<draik> ok
<MrKennie> sorry, /var/log/auth.log
<draik> You want the log?
<MrKennie> draik: I have had this issue once myself, trying to remember what it was.
<draik> Ok
<MrKennie> draik: if it contains nothing sensitive then sure, pastebin it
<xweb> draik: have you tried sshing the other way?
<draik> This is strange
<draik> It appears that someone has been trying to ssh my computer all day
<genii> draik: Yes, that is quite commeon
<genii> *common
<MrKennie> yup
<draik> How is someone trying to ssh my laptop common?
<NickPresta> draik, iptables, drop the IP
<draik> Ah
<draik> Let me get you the log
<genii> draik: Because port 22 is well known port of ssh. So a lot of attacks trying logins there. Why it is a good idea to run ssh on some nonstandard port number
<MrKennie> bearing in mind 99.9% are just bots
<draik> Once I get this figured out, I may need help on changing the port
<MrKennie> it's really nothing to worry about
<draik> I have changed the name of my laptop to *LAPTOP* and user on the laptop to *USER*
<draik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57707
<MrKennie> no ssh attempts in there at all
<genii> Just cron jobs
<draik> Strange
<john__> pardon me.. warning.. dork question coming
<draik> I figured the ones that are time stamped at 18:39 were my attempts.
<john__> how does one go about find the version of kubuntu running on a system?
<xweb> draik: have your tried restarting the ssh server.
<MrKennie> draik: that's just cron, it's normal
<draik> john__: lsb_release -a
<draik> xweb: How so?
<MrKennie> draik: is this log from the machine your are trying to ssh into?
<draik> Yes
<MrKennie> I see no ssh attempts at all.
<genii> draik: eg: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<draik> Ok
<genii> MrKennie: Me either
<MrKennie> draik: try what genii suggested
<draik> That didn't work
<john__> ty now for the newb one.. is there another way instead of the console?
<xweb> draik: on the computer your trying to connect to do. $ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart.
<genii> draik: Did it give some message?
<draik> xweb: I did.
<draik> genii: Yes.
<draik> Just a moment while I get the error message on here. 3 lines.
<genii> Probably that it wasn't already running
<draik> Could not load host key:  /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key
<genii> ;)
<MrKennie> ah heh
<draik> Disabiling protocol version 1. Could not load host key
<draik> Missing privilege separation directory: /var/empty
<draik> That's it
<genii> When you installed openssh-server it should have made a key
<draik> genii: I believe it should have as well. How can I get it to generate a new key?
<genii> draik: Simplest is just purge and reinstall it
<draik> genii: sudo apt-get remove --purge openssh-server && sudo apt-get install openssh-server      ?
<genii> Yes
<draik> On it
<MrKennie> I think just removing all available keys and doing dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server will work too.
<mu3en> anyone know how to enable suspend on the kdm login screen? is this a distro specific dead end for Kubuntu?
<draik> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a4.7pl-8ubuntu1.2_i386.deb
<draik> E: Sub process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<MrKennie> draik: try sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a4.7pl-8ubuntu1.2_i386.deb
<MrKennie> draik: you should get more info why it failed
<genii> This might be why it failed install first time out
<draik> Unablet o make backup link of `./usr/sbin/sshd' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<draik> *Unable to
<MrKennie> using sudo correct?
<draik> Yes
<MrKennie> draik: are you running some sort of security software?
<DarkShinigami> Nope
<draik> DarkShinigami: Is my laptop
<MrKennie> oh heh, I got confused then
<MrKennie> ok
<genii> If used purge then that file likely got wiped, nothing there to make abackup link of
<DarkShinigami> remove sshd?
<MrKennie> that's not /usr/sbin/sshd
<MrKennie> its dpkg work directory of some sort. I don't know dpkg workings that well but it looks something like that
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: try sudo -i then dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a4.7pl-8ubuntu1.2_i386.deb
<DarkShinigami> On it
<DarkShinigami> Error
<MrKennie> same?
<DarkShinigami> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a4.7pl-8ubuntu1.2_i386.deb (--install):
<DarkShinigami>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<MrKennie> ah k, apt-get install openssh-server
<DarkShinigami> Can't
<genii> Was network attached when you set this machine up?
<DarkShinigami> Yes
<MrKennie> error msg?
<DarkShinigami> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<DarkShinigami>  unable to make backup link of `./usr/sbin/sshd' before installing new version: Operation not permitted
<MrKennie> and that is using sudo -i ?
<DarkShinigami> yes
<MrKennie> your prompt should be like root@foo:~#
<DarkShinigami> Yup
<MrKennie> pastebin dmesg output
<DarkShinigami> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57718/
<genii> I'm starting to suspect corrupted filesystem
<DarkShinigami> :(
<MrKennie> something definately isn't right
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: try dpkg --purge openssh-server and then try installing again
<DarkShinigami> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove openssh-server which isn't installed.
<MrKennie> ok
<MrKennie> ls -l /usr/sbin/sshd
<genii> If you install other things it will go out to internet to grab them?
<genii> If so, delete the deb file and try install again
<genii> Or mv it somewhere
<genii> I had once in a while where a d/l breaks but it leaves a file remnant of the deb, then tries to install from that later failing miserably
<DarkShinigami> MrKennie: I did that. This is what I got...
<DarkShinigami> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 236456 2007-03-23 14:29 /usr/sbin/sshd
<DarkShinigami> genii: Where would I find the deb?
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: lsattr /usr/sbin/sshd
<DarkShinigami> su--ia------------ /usr/sbin/sshd
<genii> DarkShinigami: in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: chattr -i /usr/sbin/sshd and try to reinstall openssh-server again
<genii> hm
 * DarkShinigami crosses fingers
<DarkShinigami> :(
<DarkShinigami> Same error message
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: can you rm /usr/sbin/sshd
<MrKennie> or better mv
<DarkShinigami> I did, but I wil do it again
<DarkShinigami> Sorry, I didn't do that earlier. Thinking of something else.
<MrKennie> mv /usr/sbin/sshd /usr/sbin/sshd.bak would be better
<DarkShinigami> I tried and it said that I cannot do it
<DarkShinigami> rm: cannot remove `/usr/sbin/sshd': Operation not permitted
<DarkShinigami> Yes, that was with sudo
<xweb> stop ssh first.
<DarkShinigami> How?
<xweb> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<DarkShinigami> sudo: /etc/init.d/ssh: command not found
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: killall -9 sshd
<DarkShinigami> sshd: no process killed
<DarkShinigami> What if I restart my laptop?
<MrKennie> you can try
<genii> Won't do anything for that
<DarkShinigami> Ok
<DarkShinigami> I will reboot, just to say I did it.
<genii> <sighs>
<MrKennie> I'm actually concerned it can't be deleted in the first place
<genii> Yup
<MrKennie> could be compromised
<MrKennie> lsattr shows an empty set for mine
<genii> Here too
<MrKennie> maybe compare md5sums
<genii> MrKennie: I'm suspecting as before corruption on either hd or the deb file it's installing from
<DarkShinigami> Hello all
<DarkShinigami> Let me try to reinstall
<DarkShinigami> Same error
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: you runnng 64bit or 32bit?
<DarkShinigami> 32
<xweb> DarkShinigami: sudo apt-get clean.
<DarkShinigami> Done
<xweb> this will clear out all your old deb file
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: md5sum /usr/sbin/sshd
<DarkShinigami> 77fc5d90723430d090144fcbaaacce7b  /usr/sbin/sshd
<MrKennie> mine is f5e43bdf79235f04cfe09b2eb0e87a00  /usr/sbin/sshd
<genii> I'm getting on Gutsy db1cedea5afb653eb0ab3ad24cb489b7  /usr/sbin/sshd
<MrKennie> I'm on hardy btw
<genii> OK lemme install sshd and check on this 8.04 box
<DarkShinigami> ok
<DarkShinigami> I'm on hardy, too
<genii> f5e43bdf79235f04cfe09b2eb0e87a00  /usr/sbin/sshd
<genii> I highly recommend boot to recovery and running fsck
<jahbeez> hey all
<MrKennie> yea, I'll second that. But I wonder what the additional attributes are coming from
<DarkShinigami> Run into Recovery Mode and fsck the hd?
<jahbeez> any 'nix networing gurus in here?
<jahbeez> (networking)
<NickPresta> !ask | jahbeez
<ubottu> jahbeez: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xweb> what's up ( disclamer: not a real guru)
<jahbeez> just wondering how ubuntu handles networking versus kubuntu
<jahbeez> on a simple home network with shared folders
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: can you lsattr /usr/sbin/sshd again.
<DarkShinigami> Sure
<DarkShinigami> su---a------------ /usr/sbin/sshd
<MrKennie> a shouldn't really be set on a bin
<jahbeez> I've been using Kubuntu for a few years, and recently installed Ubuntu on my laptop
<DarkShinigami> MrKennie: What do you suggest?
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: chattr -a -u -s /usr/sbin/sshd and then try mv /usr/sbin/sshd /usr/sbin/sshd.bak
<jahbeez> and Ubuntu accesses shared folders/files much easier and can play/view them
<DarkShinigami> MrKennie: Done
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: no errors?
<DarkShinigami> No
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: install openssh-server
<xweb> jahbeez:  you have a couple option. samba lisa ssh.
<xweb> lisa is kde specific.
<jahbeez> yeah, but do you know which uses which?
<xweb> jahbeez:  i dont under stand?
<jahbeez> my beef is that in Kubuntu, I can't browse to a networked computer and click on a media file to play it
<jahbeez> but in Ubuntu I can
<jahbeez> do they use different protocols?
<DarkShinigami> MrKennie: Seems to be working :)
<DarkShinigami> YAY!
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: whew!
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: if all is well then you can rm /usr/sbin/sshd.bak
<DarkShinigami> MrKennie: Yup.
<genii>  DarkShinigami: After installation dblcheck the sshd file again to see if it's md5 matches the ones from earlier or not
<xweb> jahbeez: configure lisa in system-setting  it will provide the same funtionality. samba will work the same.
<DarkShinigami> f5e43bdf79235f04cfe09b2eb0e87a00  /usr/sbin/sshd
<genii> Good
<MrKennie> yup
<DarkShinigami> Was that it from before?
<DarkShinigami> Not mine
<DarkShinigami> It's the same as yours, MrKennie
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: both mine and genii's so you're good.
<DarkShinigami> YES!
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: may I ask what you need sshd for?
<DarkShinigami> :(
<DarkShinigami> Segfault still
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: what I mean is are you using it just locally on your lan?
<DarkShinigami> I can't ssh into my desktop
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: so now it doesnt work the other way?
<DarkShinigami> Yes. Just for my 2 laptops and 1 desktop
<jahbeez> I can't find and lisa configuration in system-setting
<DarkShinigami> I can ssh from my desktop into my laptop
<DarkShinigami> I can't SSH out
<jahbeez> in KDE 4, but I went all through system-settings when I was running KDE 3
<jahbeez> don't remember seeing anything there either?
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: look into ufw and set it up so it only allows your local netblock.
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: for ssh that is.
<Omoikane_> I have a little problem with my Kubuntu install.
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: maybe the same problem?
<DarkShinigami> Says that it's already installed and the latest on my desktop
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart on your desktop work ok?
<xweb> jahbeez: are your using kde4 or 3 now?
<Omoikane_> I turned on the computer yesterday only to have it ask for my password over and over again. The password is correct and I can log in via tty cmd ln but I really need to log via the gui. Any ideas?
<jahbeez> 4
<DarkShinigami> Yes
<jahbeez> kubuntu 8.10
<MrKennie> !ibex | jahbeez
<ubottu> jahbeez: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<jahbeez> I know, beta, but I've never gotten it to work in a few years of Kubuntu
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: first I would verify if your problem is still the laptop or not
<DarkShinigami> I think it is
<DarkShinigami> I can SSH into the laptop, but not out
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: try sudo dpkg --purge openssh-client and then sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<DarkShinigami> It won't let me
<MrKennie> error?
<genii> If they were all from same CD install perhaps same issue with the openssh
<DarkShinigami> Check error in PM
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: try sudo dpkg --purge --force-all openssh-client and then sudo apt-get install openssh-client
<DarkShinigami> Ok
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: don't make the habit of using force-all btw. in this case I we can get away with it.
<DarkShinigami> MrKennie: I have never used prior to today. I am used to sudo apt-get remove --purge PACKAGE
<xweb> jahbeez: use samba
<jahbeez> that's what I've been using
<DarkShinigami> MrKennie: Ok. Back to square one with openssh-client
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: error?
<jahbeez> but in KDE I can't just browse to a remote computer and play a file
<jahbeez> is it the player or is it the protocol?
<DarkShinigami> MrKennie: Check PM
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: sudo lsattr /usr/bin/ssh
<xweb> jahbeez:  is it the browsing thats not working or the playing.
<MrKennie> some players can't resolve things like smb:/
<jahbeez> the playing, I can browse remote computers fine
<MrKennie> most kde apps should though
<DarkShinigami> MrKennie: su--ia------------ /usr/bin/ssh
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: sudo chattr -i -a /usr/bin/ssh
<DarkShinigami> Done
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: sudo mv /usr/bin/ssh /usr/bin/ssh.bak
<DarkShinigami> Done
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: then reinstall client
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: if it works remove the .bak file
<DarkShinigami> LOL: No wonder I can't install right now; "insteal" is not correct (depending on context)
<MrKennie> lol
<DarkShinigami> Nope. :(  Same error message as first PM
<xweb> jahbeez: audio or video.
<DarkShinigami> Sorry, 2nd PM, not first
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: did mv'ing ssh work?
<DarkShinigami> Yes
<MrKennie> and it still complains about /usr/bin/ssh?
<DarkShinigami> MrKennie: Check PM
<MrKennie> oh my
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: for every file it complains about, you need to do the chattr -i -a thing to them and then back them up
<MrKennie> this time it is /usr/bin/scp it will probably complain about /usr/bin/sftp too
<DarkShinigami> Do it to scp?
<MrKennie> yup
<DarkShinigami> Done
<DarkShinigami> sftp now?
<MrKennie> yea
<DarkShinigami> Done
<MrKennie> retry install
<DarkShinigami> Anything else to chattr -i -a ?
<DarkShinigami> Ok. Reinstalling
<DarkShinigami> Installed
<MrKennie> phew
<MrKennie> remove the backups
<DarkShinigami> What backups?
<DarkShinigami> Kinda forgot that step
<DarkShinigami> SSH works
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: oh, ok no worries then
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: how old is this install?
<DarkShinigami> :(
<DarkShinigami> Now I can't SSH into it
<DarkShinigami> Nevermind
<DarkShinigami> That was my fault
<DarkShinigami> Forgot to restart SSH
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: how old is the install?
<DarkShinigami> How do I check?
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: well, how long ago did you install kubuntu?
<DarkShinigami>  The actual install was from 6.06
<DarkShinigami> I've just been doing the upgrades
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: ok. run sudo ssh-vulnkey
<DarkShinigami> Ok
<DarkShinigami> I have 2 Not Blacklisted keys
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: ok, run without sudo too
<DarkShinigami> Ok. Same keys, but ending is root@*LAPTOP*
<MrKennie> long as they show as not blacklisted you should be ok
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: I suggest reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw
<DarkShinigami> YAY
<mrksbrd> xweb: u still here?
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: also as genii suggested earlier, reboot into recovery mode and do a fsck
<xweb> yes
<DarkShinigami> Is this the correct syntax: sudo fsck /dev/sda1   ?
<mrksbrd> this damn thing isn't working again
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: you can also do sudo touch /forcefsck and it will do a fsck on your next reboot.
<DarkShinigami> Do that now?
<MrKennie> if you want.
<DarkShinigami> I do.
<MrKennie> :)
<DarkShinigami> Done
<DarkShinigami> MrKennie: Thank you SO MUCH.
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: I would also be tempted to investigate why your ssh binaries got messed up the way they did
<DarkShinigami> I will have to cancel the bug. How should I end the bug report?
<MrKennie> not sure actually, lol
<MrKennie> you could just add a comment and say you solved it
<MrKennie> I'm not sure if you can close it yourself, that's all.
<DarkShinigami> Ok
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: I'm not sure how good rootkit scanners are but it wouldn't hurt to install something and run a quick scan.
<DarkShinigami> I'll get to it tomorrow when I have time to record everything for the bug.
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: read that url I pasted earlier, it explains how to setup ufw, it's pretty easy really.
<DarkShinigami> Sweet
<DarkShinigami> Thanks. I will
<DarkShinigami> Goodnight all.
<MrKennie> nn
<DarkShinigami> MrKennie: Thanks a million!
<MrKennie> DarkShinigami: you're welcome.
<DarkShinigami> Make it a million and one LOL
<MrKennie> I'm still concerned why his bins got like that in the first place, but then, I'm paranoid. :P
<microchipv420> heys everybody. for some reason, everything i download opens with kate, how can i correct this?
<MrKennie> microchipv420: what are you using to download?
<microchipv420> MrKennie: konqueror
<MrKennie> microchipv420: it's most likely file assocations
<microchipv420> everything from kde-look.org, for example, everything, even emerald themes open with kate
<nicolas_> hi, im using kubuntu hardy and i want to install opensuse in the same machine without unisntalling kubuntu, creating a partition for both distro, how can i do it?
<microchipv420> MrKennie: how can i correct the file association, is in konqueror only?
<MrKennie> microchipv420: tools -> Configure Konqueror
<MrKennie> sorry, settings -> configure konq..
<nicolas_> noone?
<microchipv420> MrKennie: ok, i will try, brb
<Sifon> nicolas: You don't want to format the drive?
<nicolas_> no, i want to keep my actual system as it is, and install suse without touching kubuntu
<nicolas_> can it be done?
<Sifon> Not to my knowledge.
<nicolas_> creating a partition in my harddrive half for each distro
<Sifon> Partitions have to be created at the begining, there's no way to splinter one as far as I'm aware
<nicolas_> but when im installing kubuntu it let me install the distro without touching the sistem
<Sifon> I believe it automatically creates the partition on the disk
<Sifon> There's a tool called Hiro's boot disk, it has a partition editor on it, if you can create a new partition, that's probably your best bet
<Sifon> download the .iso and give it a shot
<microchipv420> MrKennie: are you still around friend?
<MrKennie> microchipv420: sort of, was about to hit the sack :)
<microchipv420> i need a little more help than i thought with correcting the file association issue
<microchipv420> :(
<microchipv420> okay, get some rest :)
<microchipv420> ty vm for your help
<microchipv420> can anyone else help me sort out a file association issue? everything opens with kate for some reason, even emerald themes
<livinglegend912> hello can someone help me, I'm at installing linux
<livinglegend912> hello
<livinglegend912> someone help please
<xweb> livinglegend912: what do you need?
<livinglegend912> yeah I just installed the beta of ubuntu and it say install windows so I did that
<xweb> was windows already installed?
<livinglegend912> and I rebooted and its a dual boot so i choice ubuntu but it takes me to a dos promp
<livinglegend912> yes windows was already installed
<xweb> did you install window or linux first.
<livinglegend912> windows
<livinglegend912> and I installed linux in inside of it because that was a choice in the ubuntu
<xweb> can you still get into windows?
<livinglegend912> yeah
<xweb> vista of xp.
<livinglegend912> xp
<xweb> have you tried reinstalling it.
<livinglegend912> well it boots
<livinglegend912> but i get no gui
<livinglegend912> like i need to type something like sudo apt-get install unbuntu-desktop
<livinglegend912> I just dont know what to typre
<xweb> what does the prompt look like?
<livinglegend912> it say a bunch of weird stuff
<livinglegend912> its not like a dos prompt its like a ubuntu prompt
<livinglegend912> it says something like User adminstrator "root"
<xweb> xweb@mylinuxbox:~$
<xweb> like that?
<livinglegend912> yeah
<livinglegend912> yeah
<livinglegend912> how do i get to the gui
<xweb> type $ startx
<xweb> dont type the $
<livinglegend912> i tried that
<livinglegend912> and that didnt work
<livinglegend912> said something like unknown
<livinglegend912> i also tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and that did something weird but didnt work
<livinglegend912> i think thats for servers though
<xweb> type $ ls
<livinglegend912> 1s
<xweb> LS
<xweb> lowercase
<livinglegend912> anything else?
<livinglegend912> i have to restart my machine to try it
<xweb> what did it do?
<xweb> Oo.
<livinglegend912> anything else you can tell me to try before i reboot
<xweb> this is the problem. you need a network connection to install ubuntu desktop.
<livinglegend912> why
<xweb> the software is on the internet.
<livinglegend912> i have the disc
<livinglegend912> i downloaded the disc
<xweb> it should have installed it. thats why i sujested your reinstall.
<livinglegend912> it did but i just cant see the gui
<livinglegend912> is there anyway to start up the gui
<livinglegend912> like in that whole command promt
<xweb> did you get an error when your typed startx?
<livinglegend912> brb
<livinglegend912> ok
<xweb> k
<mu3en> no ideas about this kdm configuration question? is it really that tricky?
<xweb> mu3en: what was it?
<mu3en> xweb, adding/enabling a suspend button
<xweb> kde 3?
<mu3en> xweb, yeah
<mu3en> xweb hardy
<mu3en> xweb, i can suspend from inside my session, but not in kdm
<xweb> install kpowersaved and the powersaved daemon
<mu3en> will that be safe for otherwise working setup?
<mu3en> since i have working suspend, processor stepping etc... already working good
<xweb> wait...
<livinglegend912> web
<livinglegend912> you there man
<xweb> mu3en: have your tried $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<livinglegend912> i tried ls and all it said was desktop in blue and took me back to the prompt
<xweb> o you mean ls.
<livinglegend912> what when I typed startx it said saw signal 11 server aboration
<livinglegend912> or something
<xweb> did it list a lot of stuff befor aborting.
<mu3en> xweb, will try that first. i see kpowersave and powersaved are both NOT installed right now.
<livinglegend912> yeah
<xweb> mu3en: after you reconfigure logout and log back in and it should work.
<xweb> we are look ing for lines that start EE thats the error lines. It is probably your video card is not set up.
<xweb> what card do your have?
<livinglegend912> web
<livinglegend912> should I just reinstall
<mu3en> just to check, xweb, the dpkg-reconfigure should not reintroduce the kubuntu specific faceplating?
<mu3en> ahh well, at worst i can go back and rewrite the files again...
<xweb> mu3en: are your using kdm or gdm?
<mu3en> kdm
<xweb> mu3en: what do your mean  faceplating?
<xweb> livinglegend912: yes. uninstall it in windows first and pay attentions to the options while installing.
<gkffjcs> is there a kde equivalent to the .hidden file used by nautilus to hid non . files?
<mu3en> kubuntu references a file kubuntu_default_setting_60 or something similar to 'theme' the login
<livinglegend912> should it boot right into the gui?
<xweb> livinglegend912: this is a whole os not a simple app
<livinglegend912> i know
<xweb> livinglegend912: yesy
<mu3en> to get control over it with kcontrol module, that all has to be overwritten
<mu3en> anyway, i've logged out, and i guess it has not changed the theme related setup
<mu3en> and, still only have options to shut down or restart
<mu3en> so maybe i should try to install kpowersave and powersaved
<xweb> mu3en: backup the file and restore it later.
<mu3en> xweb, no worries i have backups of this all anyway
<xweb> livinglegend912: that was a yes.
<mu3en> xweb, will kpowersave, etc... remove the default power manager, and if so, is that bad?
<xweb> mu3en: get the buttons working first. you suing kde 3 or 4?
<gkffjcs> is there a way to make kde hide non dot files?
<mu3en> kde3, xweb, completely standard from kubuntu hardy cd install
<xweb> k
<mu3en> xweb, ked4 is on another box, and that's  whole 'nother world of pain
<mu3en> grin
<xweb> make sure your using 4.1.2
<mu3en> i'll go and check that box out as soon as i get this suspend thing working...grin
<xweb> the one that came on the cd was like 4.0.1.
<mu3en> hold on hold on, the kde4 distros are 'experimental', i'm using the official kde3 on this suspend in kdm issue
<xweb> right.
<mu3en> and on the kde4 box, i'm pretty sure i've updated with the latest kde4 bits 'n pieces
<xweb> i was just pointing it out because 4.0.1 is so incomplete. Not that 4.2 is ready for prime time.
<mu3en> but that's for #kubuntu-kde4...
<mu3en> he he he, true true
<mu3en> so on this kde3, i should try kpowersave...?
<xweb> it was busy last night
<xweb> sucks today.
<xweb> do the reconfigure first.
<mu3en> xweb, done the reconfigure, still only shutdown and restart after x restart
<mu3en> so, no change
<xweb> the log out and log back in and to see if the options show up.
<metbsd> i wanna install and use kubuntu4 from a 2G usb stick, is it ok?
<mu3en> logged out, restarted x server again, logged out, in, out restart x server, still only 'restart' and 'power off' under the shutdown popup
<mu3en> gonna restart the machine and see
<xweb> try $ sudo apt-get install powersaved kpowersave
<mu3en> xweb, cool, it's already in the buffer, soon as the reboot confimrs this hasn't work
<xweb> mmetbsd: it might be doable.
<metbsd> how doable
<xweb> mu3en: k
<xweb> start here. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-kubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/
<metbsd> problem is i canot even boot into live dvd
<metbsd> says SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block .. size f688
<xweb> metbsd: did you md5 the dvd?
<mu3en> it will remove apmd and powernowd
<metbsd> how to md5 the dvd
<metbsd> i can md5 the iso
<xweb> mu3en: its a 1 for 1 replacement.
<mu3en> commiting
<xweb> powersaved does all of that on apm and acpi machines.
<mu3en> cool.
<mu3en> chunky package
<xweb> just remember what your removed.
<mu3en> and adept-manager gui says it's 'officially supported'
<xweb> its the prefered kde3 power managment utility.
<xweb> has a functional tray icon and switch power profiles auto or manual.
<mu3en> strange it doesn't install by default
<xweb> its primarily intended for laptop installs.
<xweb> most desktop installs won't use all its features.
<mu3en> i get it...
<mu3en> is there a meta package for laptops?
<xweb> laptop-mode-tools - Scripts to spin down hard drive and save power
<xweb> ubuntu-laptop-mode - Support for reducing hard drive power consumption
<xweb> the second one.
<mu3en> cool, i'm rebooting now.
<xweb> k
<xweb> metbsd: yes
<metbsd> plz tell me how, im on windows
<xweb> the original md5 sum can be found on the ftp servers next to the iso
<metbsd> i mean the dvd md5
<xweb> the cd has a self check when you boot it.
<metbsd> how to get it
<metbsd> ??
<xweb> start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<metbsd> how do i get md5 of a dvd?
<metbsd> how do i get md5 of a dvd? so i can compare md5 of dvd to md5 of iso?
<xweb> wait...
<xweb> how did your download the dvd?
<metbsd> no i didn't download dvd, i bought a blank dvd
<rogan> hello
<metbsd> i dl a live iso
<metbsd> iso for live cd
<metbsd> for kubuntu
<mu3en> after reboot, the option is still not on the login screen..
<mu3en> still just restart and power off
<rogan> new to kubuntu have a few questions.. send me a pm if you dont mind answering a few ?s
<mu3en> but this is a nicer power manager, so no worries.
<xweb> what is the name of the iso.
<metbsd> kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<xweb> 957e8329f346543027a247b06cc58853 *kubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-amd64.iso
<xweb> 5de105f1e2acb0a7019a636c98454e0d *kubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<xweb> e171680df385cf07e6dbe339b59f2999 *kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<xweb> e0b9861df26c54acfd62bf35abe859f6 *kubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<xweb> these are the md5 sums.
<xweb> your should be able  to find a windows sum checker online for free.
<mu3en> xweb, unfortunately, virtually zero change in functionality, except that suspend to ram became hella slower.
<mu3en> despite the nicer interface
<xweb> http://www.nabble.com/Kubuntu-KDE4--8.04-missing-suspend-hibernate-on-inspiron-9400-td17064408.html
<xweb> it does a lot of check for different laptops features.
<xweb> like vaios special powermangement
<xweb> more reliable across different hardware but slower bacause of it.
<freaky_t> :p
<xweb> ;)
 * xweb looks at freaky_t suspiciously
<freaky_t> hello :D
<xweb> hey!
<freaky_t> im freaky_t and im on kubuntu intrepid ;D
<freaky_t> Sysinfo for 'loopy': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running KDE 4.1.2 (KDE 4.1.2), CPU: Intel(R)Core2QuadCPUQ6600@2.40GHz at 1603 MHz (4788 bogomips), HD: 90/611GB, RAM: 1101/3038MB, 154 proc's, 28.58min up
<mu3en> xweb, good good call
<mu3en> that applies, nvidia for me
 * xweb nods approvingly
<mu3en> i'll give it a try
<frozzenfire> xweb
<mu3en> though i don't use compiz
<frozzenfire> did u ping me mate?
<xweb> freaky_t: how you liking it so far?
<frozzenfire> xweb: did u ping me mate?
<xweb> sorry t thought i lost my connection.
<freaky_t> it's cool there are just a few problems eg. when i rightclick on a menu item (kmenu) and press add to favourites it displays a default icon under favourites (some gear) also kdevelop can't compile programs says command not found and i've installed build essential someone said, it was because my libtool was broken
<frozzenfire> xweb: np i was just checking if u needed anything... anyways back to studies now
<mu3en> xweb, damn, server-xgl is not installed
<freaky_t> and mp3s can't be played since a few days
<freaky_t> but desktop effects and the nvidia driver are working ;D
<freaky_t> also sometimes when i boot up my pc doesnt stop to beep i then have to restart it - then it works - i don't know it cant load some graphic buffers or smth. at boot time sometimes
<xweb> there is gonna be a lot of breakage in intrepid leading up to the release as they hash out the final.
<freaky_t> yea and when they release the final versions hopefully they get a lot of more bugreports so they fix my stuff ;D
<xweb> you should definitly submit your complaints.  it would be a big help.
<freaky_t> im too lazy
<mu3en> web, but thanks for trying...i feel it's a bit of a black hole, and i'm not even sure if it's a bug, i just don't think it's a feature
<xweb> lol
<freaky_t> when is intrepid going to be released again?
<xweb> freaky_t: just setup your pop email and install bugzilla.
<xweb> oct 30 i think
<freaky_t> ok 15 days
<freaky_t> xweb: why should i install bugzilla? oO
<xweb> it pops up when stuff crashes an makes a email to submit a bug report.
<xweb> i think thats the right app.
<freaky_t> apport does the same i guess
<freaky_t> i keep getting "an application crashed" messages like kwin crashes on my sigsegv
<freaky_t> *me
<freaky_t> but when i try to submit it asks me if it is one of the allready reported bugs, but i can't know so i just leave it alone
<xweb> i got them mixed up bugzilla is for mozilla
<freaky_t> ;D
<xweb> yeah that sound like a lot of work.
<xweb> why dont you just report bugs on one app or utility. that would reduce the work.
<freaky_t> what do you mean?
<xweb> i know amaroke kde4 could use some bug reporting.
<xweb> crashed on me 6 times today.
<freaky_t> are u on intrepid?
<xweb> play list no working well.
<xweb> no but i do have the latest kde4.
<freaky_t> im on intrepid and for me amarok can't play mp3 files says no demuxer plugin or whatever found
<xweb> install lame
<xweb> or the lates gstreamer.
<xweb> do you have the medibuntu repos?
<freaky_t> what medibuntu repos?
<freaky_t> it should work
<freaky_t> i installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<xweb> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<xweb> what version of amarok do you have?
<josh_> who? me (btw im new)
<freaky_t> 1.4.10
<freaky_t> i don't need medibuntu repos
<josh_> why?
<xweb> im using 1.92.1
<xweb> it has plasma integration.
<xweb> josh_: hey welcome to #kubuntu
<josh_> it says 1.94.1 for me
<josh_> hey hi!
<josh_> good to be here
<josh_> finally
<freaky_t> xweb: i don't need it ;D
<freaky_t> im happy with kubuntu
<jmod> I'm loving the New Kubuntu 8.10 KDE 4.1
<xweb> josh_: are you having trouble getting dynamic playlists to work right?
<freaky_t> jmod: yea it's cool :D
<josh_> never tryed it. hang on brb
<jmod> frickin rocks
<freaky_t> i just don't like the window decorations and i have no desktop-effect for windowing/maximizing windows :(
<xweb> freaky_t: medibuntu is no another distro. it provides stuff like mp3 support that was take out of the official release.
<josh_> no mine is cool play's real nice
<freaky_t> oh cool wait
<josh_> i have medibuntu.
<josh_> yays
<dianne> Hi, I've got a new laptop (Dell Vostro) and I'm trying to get the wireless networking happening. I've followed the instructions athttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy andhttp://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 but still nothing... and I'm new to wireless networking
<Reed_Solomon> hum
<Reed_Solomon> so the driver isn't loading
<dianne> i don't think so
<jmod> Medibuntu uh never heard of that
<josh_> not supported yet maybe?
<xweb> http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/
<dianne> i keep getting an error that it parse the XML
<xweb> pre pakaged b43 drivers
<jmod> I see beta?
<xweb> dianne:  http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/
<josh_> dianne: which model of Vostro
<freaky_t> xweb: i've added the repos
<josh_> 1000, 2510, etc
<freaky_t> xweb: still no demux plugin found
<xweb> refresh and enjoy
<dianne> 1000
<josh_> cool thx.
<xweb> freaky_t: are you using adept_manager
<freaky_t> no im using the command line
<freaky_t> apt-get
<xweb> freaky_t: apt-get update
<freaky_t> did taht
<freaky_t> ;p
<xweb> apt-get install win32-codecs
<freaky_t> can i list only those files in the medibuntu repos in adept_manager?
<freaky_t> did that
<xweb> not sure.
<josh_> ok from wat i can see here the wireless is an external device eg usb dongle is this true?
<dianne> not in the laptop
<josh_> so is the wireless builtin?
<dianne> it's an internal broadcom
<dianne> yeah
<josh_> cool
<xweb> dianne: did you check out the b43xx drivers link?
<Reed_Solomon> well the question is, is the driver being loaded?  Where is the xml error coming from
<Reed_Solomon> if the driver is loaded, the problem is with a script somewhere
<Reed_Solomon> network manager or whatever
<Reed_Solomon> as far as i can fathom
<mrksbrd> dianne: do you need the driver?
<dianne> xweb: i think that's the one at "linux Wireless" isn't it?
<dianne> mrksbrd: i don't know exactly what i need at the moment
<dianne> I've done a tail |dmesg
<mrksbrd> did u install ndiswrapper yet?
<dianne> and i get something about the firmware is too new
<Reed_Solomon> ah
<xweb> dianne: i have had 3 laptop including the one im using that user these driver
<mrksbrd> dianne: have u installed ndiswrapper?
<freaky_t> why do i have 3 package manager installed
<xweb> which ones.
<xweb> freaky_t: synaptic will let you list only packages from a specific repo.
<freaky_t> hm, thanks
<jmod> I am having one problem though I can't seem to get my ntfs drive to mount any more and that's where i keep my music any Ideas?
<jmod> is dolphin the problem?
<mrksbrd> jmod: do u have ntfs-3g installed?
<jmod> humm don't know I'll check
<mrksbrd> goto adept and search it, if checked already it is installed
<bentob0x> hi
<bentob0x> is 8.10 beta is stable enough to use it on an everyday basis?
<mrksbrd> never made it past install
<bentob0x> assuming that if I install it today, on the 30th it'll update to the full version
<bentob0x> k might skip that one then
<mrksbrd> yes
<mrksbrd> i don't like the feel of kde 4, not sure if i will ever update
<jmod> Looks like I didn't have that installed so i'm going to install NTFS Configuration tool and MountManager what do you think?
<mu3en> kubuntu.org
<mrksbrd> just try ntfs-3g, should install everything u need
<vikku> Hi all
<vikku> My konqueror is crashing time and again http://pastebin.com/f50b4a532
<vikku> thats the backtrace
<vikku> any suggestions pls
<jmod> "ntfs-3g" isn't an option but NTFS Configuration tool "ntfs-config" is that's what Adept is telling me they redid thee apt in 8.10 I think anyway thanks
<MariachiElf> Anyone have any experience with xinit failing even in "Safe Graphics" mode
 * MariachiElf is trying to install on Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 under Windows Vista Ultimate
<mrksbrd> oh didn't know u were using 8.10
<jmod> yeah I said it earlyer sorry for leaving that out
<dianne> i didn't know 8.1 was out yet
<jmod> it's in beta
<dianne> beta?
<baudthief> I have a folder named "--inrtest" that I'm trying to rename via shell, but the command keeps interpreting the double dashes as switches
<dianne> kk
<jmod> yeah
<mrksbrd> MariachiElf: windows is your prob
<baudthief> how do I escape dashes?
<mrksbrd> oh ok....didn't see that earlier.....my fault
<jmod> just testing it, seems ok so far
<jmod> no prob
<dianne> kde4.1?
<jmod> yeah
<mrksbrd> dianne: stil in beta
<mrksbrd> supposed to released @ end of month
<dianne> and i just got settled into 8.04
<MariachiElf> mrksbrd: I agree -- but unless my need for Windows changes -- I'm stuck with it
<mrksbrd> stay with it for a bit
<jmod> yeah I did to but then I was like what the h*ll why not
<mrksbrd> wine can run some windows apps
 * MariachiElf is also going to try VMWare Server
<MariachiElf> mrksbrd: It's more about being able to use the environment my end users use :)
<mrksbrd> what r u trying to run?
<jmod> hehe
<MariachiElf> mrksbrd: Websites with ActiveX controls
<jmod> yes i see I haven't got to trying that with this set up yet
<mrksbrd> make them or view them?
<MariachiElf> mrksbrd: I've thought long and hard and Windows is here to stay
<jmod> muh.
<jmod> meh.
<mrksbrd> good luck especially with vista
 * MariachiElf nods.
<MariachiElf> Thanks
<maurice_> moin ^^
<mrksbrd> that POS os was my last straw
<MariachiElf> If I can't make any headway with MS Virtual PC then I'll try VMWare Server
<mrksbrd> almost threw my 1500.00 laptop out the window
<jmod> yeah mine crashed hard I could even get it to restor and I said that's it never again!!! >?/
<mrksbrd> k
<MariachiElf> doh  - I'm out of time
<mrksbrd> i know the feeling
<MariachiElf> Need to head to bed
<MariachiElf> I'll try back later
<jmod> yeah same here
<mrksbrd> g-night
<MariachiElf> thanks all
<jmod> night
<mrksbrd> dianne: still there?
<baudthief> Seriously, I cant believe nobody's had this problem before :P
<dianne> yeah
<dianne> xweb is helping me.. and my internet connection is slow
<mrksbrd> did u find the driver yet & install ndiswrapper?
<jmod> lol
<mrksbrd> oh ok
<lain_wired> Hiya all.
<jmod> HI
<lain_wired> I'm on a network with a Windows computer, which has a printer attached to it.
<lain_wired> How do I use this printer?
<jmod> I see
<lain_wired> Sorry for being painfully vague.
<jmod> uh ROFL
<lain_wired> I'm not sure what information to supply.
<jmod> um...
<lain_wired> I attempted to add the printer to the list of available printers - however thr driver I needed wasn't present.
<lain_wired> I used sane-find-scanner and it doesn't seem to see the printer.
<xweb> there was a guy here asking about escaping a -.
<xweb> who was that?
<jmod> I know it's was ... brb
<jmod> baudthief
<xweb> thanks
<jmod> yep that's him
<jmod> np
<mu3en> any one else have any ideas about getting suspend option on kdm login screen?
<xweb> the login screen or the log out screen?
<mu3en> login
<julia> #liputon08
<xweb> that has to do with your theme
<mu3en> xweb, still not i guess.
<mu3en> i can't see any options in kdmrc for that
<mu3en> nor in kcontrol
<jmod> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dianne> xweb: it's worked THANK YOU
<xweb> mu3en: i dont have it on the login screen in kde4
<xweb> dianne: your welcome
<mu3en> xweb, no, i think it's kubuntu wide
<lain_wired> Hi again.
<lain_wired> I'm using kubuntu, and I am on a network with several windows boxes. On of the XP boxes has a printer attached.
<mu3en> xweb, but there is no real solution i can find, and very very few references generally
<lain_wired> Kubuntu apparently can not see this printer, and as such, can not use it.
<xweb> lain_wired: you need samba install.
<lain_wired> That's funny, I could have sworn I had installed it.
<lain_wired> *shrug*
<lain_wired> Okay, got samba.
<lain_wired> What now?
<xweb> what windows printer do you have?
<lain_wired> Epson CX3900
<Saka_> hi all
<jmod> Hi
<lain_wired> Oddly, the specific driver for that is missing
<lain_wired> sane still can't find the printer. :(
<xweb> lain_wired: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_CX3900
<xweb> lain_wired: you do know sane is scanner software?
<lain_wired> Yes.
<lain_wired> That's why I used it to scan for attached printers.
<xweb> you attaching it directy to the linux box?
<lain_wired> No, I assumed it would see them over the network, but judging by your question, I was wrong.
<jmod> this is getting interesting!
<lain_wired> IS it?
<lain_wired> Also I've installed that particular driver twice and it does not appear in the list of available drivers, and to the best of my knowledge, Ubuntu can not see the printer.
<xweb> how is the printer attacged usb?
<lain_wired> Huh?
<jmod> yeah and isn't atached to a WIN BOX
<xweb> how is the printer attached.
<xweb> then linux will never see it. just the print queue.
<xweb> brb i need to check a box with kde 3 on  it.
<lain_wired> Oh right. kk
<xweb> kmenu ->system settings ->printers
<xweb> add -> smb printer (windows)
<jmod> what version of windows (xp 2000 yes!) is running on the computer that the printer is attached too?
<Brydenn> hey guys, ... what do i need to do to manually change my name server permenetly to 4.2.2.1 ?
<Brydenn> i dont want my modem to find its own as its hacked hehe
<xweb> you mean your ip
<Brydenn> no i mean the name server... or DNS server
<Brydenn> whatever you wanna call it
<xweb> on the internet right?
<Brydenn> well ya to get on the internet
<Brydenn> cuz if my modem trys to use my ISPs name server it wont get online
<Brydenn> i'll juts get the "welcome to comcast" screen
<lain_wired> jmod: XP
<xweb> lain_wired: when you get to the screen that asks for the driver click other and point it to the ppd file you downloaded from that link.
<lain_wired> I downloaded a ppd file? O_O
<Brydenn> i think i remember someone teling me about a little "hack" you could do in the resolv.conf to make it so it never changed
<xweb> lain_wired: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_CX3900
<lain_wired> Yes, from there I downloaded a deb file. O_O
<lain_wired> No ppd file though
<xweb> lain_wired: have you installed the deb?
<lain_wired> Yes. Twice.
<lain_wired> wait!
<lain_wired> haha missed an step
<lain_wired> s*
<lain_wired> a*
<xweb> lain_wired: this is the driver Epson Stylus CX3805
<lain_wired> It still can't detect the printer
<lain_wired> Okay, just so we're clear, the driver is not an issue yet
<lain_wired> I can't even SEE the printer.
<xweb> lain_wired: kmenu ->system settings ->printers
<lain_wired> Yes, and?
<lain_wired> I did all that.
<xweb> click add
<lain_wired> I've done this, just before
<lain_wired> It has PDF as the only available option.
<xweb> realy
<lain_wired> Yes?
<jmod> reboot
<jmod> jk
<xweb> did you install cups foomatic and ghostscript?
<sash__unreg> (pardon for crossposting -_- ) I have /dev/sda [ /dev/sda1, /dev/sda5, /dev/sda6, /dev/sda7 ]. What n in (hd0,n) would /dev/sda6 correspond to?
<sash__unreg> GRUB's notorius for counting partitions the other way...
<jmod> is the printer on!
<xweb> lain_wired:  did you install cups foomatic and ghostscript?
<xweb> sash__unreg: (hd0,5)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sash__unreg> thanks xweb
<sash__unreg> hope you didn't miss :-P
<lain_wired> yes, I did install those.
<ActionParsnip> wow theres some chat in here, im amazed
<mu3en> so, any ideas on how to enable suspend at the login screen?
<ActionParsnip> why would you want to
<ActionParsnip> suspend is a BIG pain in the ass to setup
<ActionParsnip> and takes long to boot than a cold boot
<jmod> well it's been fun good night all
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: 2 seconds up from suspend?
<ActionParsnip> i dont use it but ive seen enough people moaning about it to know to avoid it
<ActionParsnip> and how after coming back from suspend loads of stuff doesnt wake up
<ActionParsnip> its just not worth the hastle and considering raid makes drive access faster, im sure i can wait an extra few seconds rather than bust my balls trying to get hibernate working
<needhelp> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-security/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatc
<needhelp> hi why am i gteting this when doing apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: try browsing it in your favourite web browser to see if its there
<needhelp> yep it is
<ActionParsnip> needhelp: guessing by Hash Sum mismatc, its not downloaded correctly. try sudo apt-get update
<sash__unreg> oh my. grub-install screwed up somehow and the kubuntu installer from the livecd died
<needhelp> yup sudo apt-get update... that's how i get into this error
<ActionParsnip> sash__unreg: surely you just need to install grub from the live cd
<sash__unreg> yep, did so.
<ActionParsnip> !grub | sash__unreg
<ubottu> sash__unreg: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sash__unreg> though it didn't install menu.lst - was left on my own with the grub command prompt after rebooting. After 3 attemts, managed to boot into installed kubuntu ^_^
<ActionParsnip> sash__unreg: sweet move dude
<sash__unreg> though, I guess, it's not the proper way of installing a home/n00b-oriented system
<ActionParsnip> sash__unreg: its the best way to learn
<sash__unreg> do I "trust" or "always trust" my mouse?
<silson> I wanted to know when web apps like thinkfree save their java cache, how do I find it to clean it after I've decided not to use it after all (it's glacially slow) ?
<atcc> hi guys.. does anyone know how to use eeepc asus with sony ericsson mobile phone as a modem?
<ActionParsnip> sash__unreg: why would you not trust your mouse
<silson> I tried this in ubuntu java but it seems to be avery quiet group :(
<ActionParsnip> silson: do you mean coding?
<sash__unreg> yep, but the bluez thingy asks about it =)))
<silson> ActionParsnip  I'm not absolutely sure. Thinkfree says it has to save some stuff and then it loads
<atcc> eeepc asus has a default os of linux.. i dont know if its a ubuntu version of linux
<silson> I looked in .java but it's a complicated folder structure those Sun boys have there :(
<silson> Ther eis about 50 subfolders in the cache
<silson> I suppose it wouldn't really hurt to remove it all?
<ActionParsnip> atcc: its sabayon based distro
<ActionParsnip> silson: so you put what in that foldr, then what exactly loads?
<atcc> actionparsnip: so what will i do to use my mobile phone as modem in my eeepc asus notebook?
<silson> I'm hearing a lot about sabayon lately - never even heard the name last month - is this going to be the new trendy distro on the block :)
<silson> It's afrench dessert isn't it
<silson> Never tasted it mind
<ActionParsnip> silson: its been around a while
<silson> silson a java based office suite loads
<silson> Well at least the component you choose anyway
<ActionParsnip> atcc: id jump over to the #eeepc room or read the eeepcuser forum
<silson> then it saves docs in the .thinkfree/temp folder
<ActionParsnip> silson: you mean openoffice?
<silson> silson no
<silson> Maybe you should look at thinkfree.com
<silson> I might not be explaining it very well
<silson> Or maybe it's just hard to explain
<silson> If you have time I mean
<eyzee> actionparsnip: in the forum there's no topic that came up re: my probs
<ActionParsnip> eyzee: then log a new post
<silson> It's more like Google Docs actionparsnip
<silson> But it's java based and has alot more features
<silson> When it first loads it says it has to save something to the Java cache
<ActionParsnip> silson: ive not used googledocs
<silson> I assumed this meant to /home/username/.java/deployment/cache/
<silson> But that folder has too many folders to search through so I was hoping someone was familiar with it
<eyzee> actionparsnip: i think i'll do that tnx
<silson> In fact it has 62 subfolders - which is a bit daunting :(
<sash__unreg> rm -rf won't do the trick?
<silson> actionparsnip is there no Java equivalent of?
<silson> http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html
<sash__unreg> damnit. that kubuntu8.10/kde4.1.2 looks so nice, it makes me wish to forget what I wanted it for
<ActionParsnip> silson: im not that conversant with java. only got iced-tea on my 64bit rig to give me a plugin
<silson> It does look good sash__unreg
<silson> I will stay with Hardy for now though.
<silson> ActionParsnip Java don't document themselves very well
<ircleuser> hi guys, im using kubuntu hardy heron and this morning there were some autoupdates and i allowed them, then it asked me to reboot. result> i cant get connected anymore, i was using wicd for a wifi connection with a router and i had installed the cvs driver to replace the rt73 that werent wrking, please help
<silson> That's really annoying to me
<silson> ActionParsnip: I'm new to Ubuntu/Kubuntu but I have used computers for a while and I like to get a mental map of where things are if you know what I mean
<ActionParsnip> silson: the gentoo would be ideal for you
<ActionParsnip> silson: you will know where everything is down to the file
<silson> ActionParsnip  Idon't know that distro, although the name does ring a bell. I'll look
<ActionParsnip> silson: you compile source from repos using emerge rather than downloading binarys
<silson> ActionParsnip I have a really good map in my head of where things are in XP - it will take time to transfer that knowledge to a new system.
<ActionParsnip> silson: it uses less bandwidth to download stuff but takes a while to compile a base system
<silson> ActionParsnip  ah so I would decide more or less where to put things?
<silson> That sounds good
<ActionParsnip> silson: if you choose to
<silson> I did want to get on this Ubuntu Bandwagon though :)
<silson> I was just looking. They don't recommend gentoo for new users like me?
<bazhang> gentoo not for first timers, and ot here anyways
<silson> See I'm thrown. I am a linux newbie, but I like to think I've built up a sound general knowledge of how computers work and I notice there is asort of standard map for folder structure in Linux which Ubuntu departs from more than most it seems.
<ActionParsnip> silson: most are standard in all *nix systems
<silson> silson yeah I suppose I'm just expecting too much too soon. I just need to accept that I'm back to first base and start learning again.
<silson> I will stick with Ubuntu cos I think it performs very well
<silson> The rest is down to me to strt reading and relearning what I used to know on Windows.
<bazhang> !lnw
<ubottu> Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<silson> Hell I did it once long ago when I moved from Acorn to Windows so I can do it again :)
<bazhang> also !rute
<ActionParsnip> silson: i think it performs poorly but i use it for an easy life
<silson> ActionParsnip I suppose it depends what you're after. I did notice how fast the Fedora 10 beta boots. That is really fast.
<ActionParsnip> silson: exactly. thats why there is no BEST version of linux as everyones needs are different
<silson> Ok I'll start reading those guides
<ActionParsnip> silson: you can speed it up by sacking off metacity and using fluxbox
<silson> ActionParsnip  I looked at Fluxbox when I tried Vector - good distro - shame he can't decide whether it's free or not - keeps chaging his mind it seems :(
<ActionParsnip> silson: fluxbox is a window manager, not a distro
<silson> ActionParsnip No it's just that Vector uses Flux by default - so does DSL it seems
<silson> Actually Vector might use Enlightenment
<ActionParsnip> silson: many do, i think its awesome
<silson> Anyway it was very fast
<ActionParsnip> silson: i run it on my kubuntu as I think kwin is horrific
<silson> ActionParsnip  yeah I'm not sure of the KDE win manager
<silson> I may move to Xfce
<ActionParsnip> silson: same kida deal
<silson> I have installed it this morning actually
<silson> I like Xfce it's simple like me LOL
<silson> Can I still say I use Kubuntu if I don't use the normal mamager/desktop
<silson> Won't it make asking for help harder if I don't run the defaults?
<silson> Sorry I'm firing off tooo many judgement questions. I'll read and think on it - thanks for you suggestions ActionParsnip!
<ActionParsnip> silson: np man
<ActionParsnip> silson: research is the answer to all question
<silson> yep
<silson> Well I'll be back when I know enough to help someone else - or when I get really stuck - lets hope it's the first one!
<silson> Seeya!
<SkEmO> o.o
<pwb> i have just put wubi on my pc to download and open windows programs do I install wine on windows or linux
<ircleuser> hi everytime i reboot it stops, can someone help
<rogan> so how do you open a rar file that wont open :(???
<rogan> have a 40 gig rar file that i cant open
<dr_willis> unrar x whatever.rar      perhaps?
<dr_willis> Or try winrar.exe in wine and see if it can fix it
<rogan> ill try winrar but unrar gives me an error
<dr_willis> could be the rar file is currupted
<rogan> hope not
<rogan> i would prob cry
<dr_willis> Theres a reason multipart-rar and par files were invented...:)
<eagles0513875> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ilokaasu> Anyone know how to solve this problem: When using "intel" display driver the laptops screen goes blank and picture comes out from vga port _only_. Xorg.0.log fills up with intel(0): underrun on pipe B!
<kerry_> hello
<dr_willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kerry_> >thanks
<bartolo> hola
<kerry_> can anybody help me with kubuntu
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kerry_> ummmmm
<kerry_> my kubuntu is all messed up
<kerry_> and i don t know how to fix it
<Rioting_pacifist> does anybody know where to look to find out about firefox-qt?
<dr_willis> kerry_,  you should tell the channel what the problem is, and how it happened.
<dr_willis> Rioting_pacifist,  last i heard about that.. it was rather poorly done. I would have to say hit Google.
<kerry_> well the cube thing doesn t want to work anymore
<dr_willis> I dont consider the cube not working to  be the same level as 'all messed up' :)
<kerry_> ok sorry
<kerry_> but can you help me fix it ?
<kerry_> can you tell me how to reinstal the cube thing?
<dr_willis> I normally turn off all the compiz stuff..  you must have your 3d drivers installed properly for it to work, then yoiu just enable compiz
<Rioting_pacifist> google seams to be sending me round in outdated circles (often not even about the new port) think ill just compile it from the hg tree and hope for the best
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<dr_willis> You dont reinstall the cube.. you enable compiz :) and enavble the cube plugin
<dr_willis> i hope you are not trying to use the cube in KDE4
<kerry_> wat is KDE4?
<dr_willis> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<dr_willis> the next kde.
<kerry_> should i download it ?
<dr_willis> If you dont even know what it is.. i would say no.
<dr_willis> Unless you want to test it out.
<dr_willis> its the next release of kde. with a lot of big changes.
<dr_willis> and its very much a work in progress
<kerry_> oh it the next version of kubuntu
<kerry_> ok i understand
<dr_willis> kde4 is the next version of KDE, it will be included in the next release of Kubuntu
<keyzek> hi evry1
<keyzek> i have problem
<keyzek> a have mp3 and i can't run this file
<eagles0513875> !ask | keyzek
<ubottu> keyzek: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<eagles0513875> morning dr_willis
<keyzek> where i find drivers to play mp3 ?
<dr_willis> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> Depends on the player, You may want to isntall the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package - it sould grab them
<rogan> hey willis
<dr_willis> Hmm
<keyzek> thx :)
<rogan> wine > winzip  cured my "corupted" rar file
<dr_willis> i tend to use winzip a lot with wine. :)
<dr_willis> or winrar
<rogan> ..
<rogan> hah
<Nasj> :p
<eagles0513875> KDE4 FTW
<liquidat> Wtf?
<dr_willis> And here i though ti twas my irc client..
<liquidat> ;)
<dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<bstandre> morning kubuntu users
<liquidat> !me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Nasj> kb^ :O
<Nasj> lol
<Serva> Hello. How do I check which packages in kubuntu are eating my precious hard disk space?
<Serva> 14 mb free out of 29.6 gb left
<liquidat> Serva: 29.6 gb is most certainly something else. Not the package, but generated content (log files, etc.)
<Serva> I understand that but I want to free up at least 8gb's
<dr_willis> i would check for .trash thats not been emptied and /var/cache the apt cache can get large also
<Tm_T> Serva: first, do "sudo apt-get autoclean" and then see "du -ch / --max-depth=2"
<liquidat> Serva: du -sh DIRECTORY shows you the space the directory needs. That way you can check all directories, starting at "/".
<Serva> It tells me that my home has like 25gig worth of stuff lying over
<dr_willis> KDE has that graphical thing that can show space used in a graphical maner also..
<dr_willis> but i forget what its called. I dont think its installed by default
<liquidat> So, Serva, go to your home, and do the same there: du -sh .
<liquidat> Or, better, list all directories and check the output of them.
<liquidat> for them, not of them.
 * dr_willis suspects a lot of video.. or  trash that never got emptied. :)
<Serva> dr_willis, trash gets emptied atleast weekly
<liquidat> Serva:  The command
<liquidat> du -sch --exclude=.. .*
<liquidat> should help you.
<liquidat> Called in your home directory it will check for all directories there, will exclude the upper dir '..' and will also show the numbers in a human friendly way.
<rogan> i just converted from vista and i love it
<dr_willis> I recall seeing someone that used the GUI as root.. and deleted a lot of stuff.. so it all went in roots trash.. that never got deleted. :) but its so,mtning to watch out for.
<Serva> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57860/ here're the du-sh results
<Serva> du -sch --exclude=.. .*
<liquidat> Serva: 25G     .strigi
<liquidat> I think that is the problem - strigi fills up the hard disk.
<liquidat> Crazy...
<dr_willis> I recall hearing of that bug.
<liquidat> For now, kill strigi (Ctrl+Esc, pick strigi, kill it), delete the directory, and report the problem to the KDE guys.
<liquidat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strigi/+bug/256339
<liquidat> Seems to be the same.
<liquidat> Actually, that is just a dup, the real bug is here:
<liquidat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strigi/+bug/227280
<Serva> yay! 24.7 gigs freed
<Nasj> :P
<Serva> danke everyone
<Tm_T> awww
<Serva> any more known bugs, which like to eat space?
<dr_willis> Thats amost as much space as Windows 'system recovery' wants to use.. :)
<Serva> how do you write like *Serva nods on the channel
<Serva> with the /
 * dr_willis dosent know
<dr_willis> :)
 * Nasj doesnt know either
 * dr_willis likes to use the /me command
<Serva> o_O
<Nasj> :p
 * dr_willis burps
 * Serva laughs
 * Nasj farts
 * Linux4Armpits starts a small fire
 * rogan ./camp
 * Nasj is planning to start with linux
 * dr_willis starts singing campfire sonts
 * dr_willis starts singing campfire songs
<Tm_T> stop
 * Nasj stops
<gaetano> ciao a tutti
<gaetano> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tm_T> gaetano: mansikkatutti?
<riccardo_> buongiorno a tutti
<riccardo_> posso chiedere aiuto?
<Tm_T> riccardo_: tutti suuhun ja menoksi
<Tm_T> !it | riccardo_
<ubottu> riccardo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<riccardo_> sorry
<Tm_T> np
<rogan> lol
<matisse> hi
<rogan> hi
<matisse> is there a mini program for the kde task line which shows my internet traffic ?
<matisse> (is it actually called task line ?)
<Tm_T> matisse: panel you mean?
<matisse> yeah
<Tm_T> matisse: and yes there is, if you talk about KDE3
<matisse> task panel
<matisse> yes, kde 3.5 is installed on my computer
<Tm_T> matisse: then, knetstats - network interfaces monitor for KDE's systray
<matisse> thx, I'll try it
<anthony> KDE crash handler receive 1 of many <36 0xb5d1c0fe in ?? () from /home/anthony/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so>
<anthony> any info on how to fix it
<Tm_T> anthony: well we cannot help much with that, I afraid, IIRC Macromedia (?) Flash is very closed source
<liquidat> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<liquidat> Ha, funny.
<liquidat> !wine|liquidat
<ubottu> liquidat, please see my private message
<Tm_T> !bot > liquidat
<anthony> ok thanks Tm_T for a response back so quickly
<liquidat> Nice one.
<liquidat> Tm_T: Already got that, just wanted to know some basic working principles.
<Tm_T> anthony: np, there might be something but nothing that I would know, except for using packaged versions
<liquidat> But thanks anyway :)
<Tm_T> liquidat: it's all explained in its own website, son
<raju> hello guys
<raju> i m new user of linux
<rogan> howdy
<anthony> no biggie just enjoy to learn all i can about linux
<anthony>  and glad this is here for aqll
<anthony> all
<raju> in my computer i have both opreating systems windows and linux, and now i want to remove windows
<raju> becouse it take lots of space
<raju> what can i do for this
<rogan> yes it does
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> QTreeView.. is there any expandAll method?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> wrong chan
<aleksi_> how can i add more desktops i tried to go configure desktops but even if i choose 5 desktop and klik aply and ok nothinbg happens
<rogan> are you running compiz?
<aleksi_> yes
<rogan> fusion?
<aleksi_> yes...
<rogan> they dont mix
<aleksi_> ....
<rogan> like what you trying to do .. cube?
<aleksi_> yes :P
<rogan> send me a pm
<ghoulsblade> hi, i want to capture a video of the screen while playing a 3d game, i tried gtk-recordMyDesktop but it got stuck during encoding , any good alternatives around ? something with a bit of gui would be nice so i don't have to write a 5-line command
<EarthUsGod> gm all
<rogan> sup
<CQ> hi, i'm running 8.10 and trying to get firefox on the desktop... no problem with thunderbird and other apps, but firefox jsut allows a link and no copy...
<EarthUsGod> any info on (nspluginviewer) from (SIGSEGV)
<CQ> any ideas on how to fix this?
<rogan> amarok wont start
<Nasj> hi all
<quassel251> hello
<Nasj> ive got a qeustion
<Nasj> I have 2 harddrives
<Nasj> 1 with windows installed
<Nasj> second one for storage
<Nasj> is it possible to partion the storage one and run linux
<Nasj> and dual boot kubuntu
<Nasj> like that ?
<cuznt> sure nasj
<cuznt> i have that on my pc
<cuznt> 40 windows
<cuznt> 80 gis 1/2 storgae and 1/2 kubuntu
<Nasj> ok good
<cuznt> but i am dumping the windows one soon
<cuznt> windows suxs
<Nasj> ive got a 80gig windows
<Nasj> and a 500gig storage
<cuznt> read up on partitioning
<cuznt> so you do not waste drive space
<Nasj> yeah well i wanna get comoftorable with linux first before totally dumping windows :P
<cuznt> no i understand
<cuznt> i am 1 year into kde
<little> Hey there, has anyone else done the linux-headers-2.6.24-21 updates today?
<cuznt> and now can comfortably dump my windows
<Nasj> ok :P
<cuznt> yes
<cuznt> i have not restarted yet though
<little> Did it work for you?
<cuznt> [09:58] <cuznt> i have not restarted yet though
<little> I'm getting, "No suitable module for running kernel found" at boot and it hangs. I had to select 2.6.24-19 just to boot up.
<Nasj> how do you mean (15:56:20) <cuznt> so you do not waste drive space ?
<DexterF> why can't things just keep working after an upgrade for a change?
<DexterF> god fscking damnit
<DexterF> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<little> Yeah, hehe, it's an LTS!
<cuznt> i am not sure how to answer that Nasj
<oo0> Hello
<cuznt> but you want adequate space for linux
<oo0> I need to know howto change my volume scroll to react slower on my laptop
<DexterF> got an old scsi scanner here, Mustek Paragon MFS-8000SP, known to work alright and was fine in debian etch, Slackware 9-11, kubuntu 7.04, 7.10... now sane-find-scanners reports it on /dev/sg0 but xsane and others all say "no device"
<Nasj> I am sorry cuznt but english isnt my native language
<oo0> I need to know howto change my volume scroll to react slower on my laptop!
<cuznt> its ok Nasj
<Nasj> adequate means sufficient ?
<cuznt> just read up on partitioning
<cuznt> and you will get it i think
<cuznt> thats correct
<Nasj> ok
<cuznt> <Nasj> adequate means sufficient ? yes.
<Nasj> well thanks for the help :D
<Nasj> ill go read up on partitioning
<dare> sombody Slovak Republik?
<Davve> Hello guys
<livinglegend912> were is the best place to get programs for ubuntu
<oo0> I need to know howto change my volume scroll to react slower on my laptop!
<little> The package manager (Synaptic in Ubuntu and Adept Manager in Kubuntu), Add/Remove Programs from the main menu, and then some external websites.
<little> ooO: That might be in your BIOS settings.
<livinglegend912> gotcha
<little> So nobody else is having trouble with today's kernel update?
<Tm_T> little: in Hardy that is?
<little> Tm_T: Yep.
<Tm_T> hmm, there should be trouble?
<little> On reboot, I get, "No suitable module for running kernel found" and it hangs. I had to boot into 2.6.24-19.
<little> When I do a search with that error message, all the hits are for VirtualBox.
<little> I have VirtualBox installed, but I'm booting into Kubuntu Hardy Heron - not VirtualBox. It's strange.
<liquidat> Little - when is that error message given out?
<liquidat> You can certainly boot the machine, can't you?
<little> liquidat: As soon as I rebooted after installing the kernel update.
<liquidat> little: What means "as soon as I rebooted"? Where is that said? Right as the first message after grub?
<little> liquidat: I get past GRUB and the system begins loading different components. The error I told you about shows up with a red asterisk next to it (everything else is white text).
<little> liquidat: After the error message, the system continues loading other components (like NFS, etc.), and then it just hangs with a blinking cursor beneath all the text.
<little> liquidat: I cannot boot. I had to boot with 2.6.24.19 to be able to boot.
<liquidat> little: Nvidia or ATI card?
<little> liquidat: NVIDIA
<little> liquidat: The graphics modules are loading just fine.
<liquidat> Is there a module name given?
<BluesKaj> hola
<liquidat> And the machine booting up is definitely not booting on a virtualbox, xen, vmware or pcvirtualmachine?
<JillyBean> hola Blue
<little> liquidat: No, the entire error message is, "* No suitable module for running lernel found".
<biophysics> Hi all, I was wondering why there is _no_ IRC available in kopete-kde4 ?
<little> liquidat: No. I am booting into Kubuntu Hardy Heron 8.04. I have VirtualBox installed, but it does not load on boot-up. I run it manually sometimes.
<JillyBean> bio, maybe you just have to add the package.
<Davve> Hello guys, someone know the command to show my IP?
<JillyBean> little:  I always have trouble downloading and booting actual Kubuntu...I just download regular Ubuntu and install KDE.
<rogan> whatsmyip.com
<Davve> k, ty
<BluesKaj> hi JillyBean...looking at the MOTD but there's no official release date posted for Intrepid
<liquidat> little: However, the kernel modules for virtualbox might be loaded right at the start. How about removing virtualbox and trying to restart again?
<little> liquidat: Someone else has a problem with this update, but it's different from mine: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098258.0
<JillyBean> Blue,  I think it's October 31...is the actual release date for 8.10
<little> liquidat: Can I remove VirtualBox while in 2.6.24-19? And will that affect the new kernel when I try to boot it?
<BluesKaj> thx JillyBean
<JillyBean> Blue, sure. :) At least I knew the answer to that question.
<JillyBean> You should just be able to upgrade 8.04 to 8.10 once it's released. That's my plan
<liquidat> little: Sure, you can remvoe it if it's not running.
<BluesKaj> JillyBean:  hehe , you'll learn soon enuff :)
<little> liquidat: Okay, thanks, I'll try that. Do you think, if it works, I can try reinstalling it once I successfully boot with the new kernel?
<JillyBean> Blue, that's the plan. :)
<oo0> I need to know howto change my volume scroll to react slower on my laptop!
<liquidat> little: Depends a bit on how you installed it, but usually there is a way to simply rebuild the modules once you are booted up.
<liquidat> So, reinstalling should be fine.
<little> liquidat: I grabbed it from the package manager, so it would be an easy reinstall. Thanks! I have to go somewhere right now, but I'll try your suggestion when I get back, and come back in here and report how it went in case anyone else is having the same issue.
 * little hugs liquidat
<oo0> how to kill a window
<oo0> how to kill a window
<liquidat> little: Good luck :)
<little> liquidat: Thanks. (:
<oo0> how to kill a window
<JillyBean> ooO : click the little x in the corner.
<oo0> lol
<oo0> it dosn't work!
<JillyBean> Oh...I just ps -aux | grep <progname>
<JillyBean> get the pid and then "kill pid"
<JillyBean> Though there may be an easier way.  I'm not very used to linux just yet
<oo0> ok
<genii> oo0: For the scrolling thing you might find some help here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9200
<JillyBean> If just the "kill" command won't do it...you can kill -9 and that will force it to quit
<genii> oo0: To forcibly kill a window, ctrl-alt-esc    then put the X on the offensive window and click.
<JillyBean> I love having a nice terminal window to do things in. :) Windows sucks sooo bad.
<JillyBean> genli: see I knew there was an easier way!! :)
<genii> JillyBean: There's always more than one way :)
<oo0> what?? genii
<oo0> dosn't work
<JillyBean> genli: Indeed.
<oo0> what?
<genii> oo0: Then you will need to do it from the commandline.    sudo killall <name of application the window belongs to>
<oo0> ok
<JillyBean> afk
<Davve> Hello agan guys :D How do u check my mac adress?
<Davve> Nvm, found it
<rogan> what ya workin on there davve
<dioliquiano> hi there
<dioliquiano> anyone?
<dioliquiano> ctc?
<JillyBean> hello
<martin__> hll
<martin__> HELLOOOOOOO
<genii> dioliquiano: If you have some question, best just to ask the channel and see if there may be someone with a solution
<oo0> hi
<genii> martin__: Yes, we see you :)
<martin__> sorry
<JillyBean> So what kind of laptop do you guys recommend?  I need a new one so bad!!!
<JillyBean> It has to run Ubuntu though. :)
<genii> JillyBean: The Lenovo Thinkpads work well with linux. Also most Toshibas
<martin__> dell inspiron
<genii> JillyBean: You might want to check out the reports from the Laptop Testing Team
<JillyBean> I've been looking at the Dells.  Will check out the Thinkpad..
<med> Bonjour tout le monde
<JillyBean> genii...oh Laptop testing team...that sounds promising.
<genii> med: Anglais ici, svp
<med> est ce qu'il y a quelqu'un pour m'aider a installer ubuntu sur mon pc
<med> j'ai le problème de l'ACPI
<JillyBean> I have a macbook pro (one of the core duo machines) and it overheats any time I try to do any video encoding.
<rogan> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<med> thanks
<JillyBean> So I need a core 2 duo...and then I also have to have the nvidia graphics...I hate those intel graphics processors.
<genii> JillyBean: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<JillyBean> Oh awesome!!! thanks genii.
<genii> JillyBean: You're welcome
<JillyBean> I was going through the Dell ordering thing the other day (for fun)...I think you have to have money to actually order one. :)
<JillyBean> But anyway, I tried the option with the pre-installed ubuntu and it said it would take an entire month for them to get it here.
<JillyBean> I'm not liking that idea.
<genii> Dell is linux friendly as a company but they still insist on using hardware that needs non-standard drivers. Conexant modems for instance
<JillyBean> Hrm...yeah that's what I've heard.  Hopefully I can find something else.  I was looking at the system76 ones too...I like those.
<Hexagown> Hello guys
<Hexagown> I really need help!
<JillyBean> Hi hex.
<genii> Hexagown:  If you have some question, best just to ask the channel and see if there may be someone with a solution
<Hexagown> someone familiar with wireliess?
<Hexagown> I have a D-link DWA 547 wireless, i can't get it work.
<JillyBean> Is it a PCMCIA card?
<genii> That one needs ndiswrapper
<Hexagown> Its a PCI
<Hexagown> what is ndiswrapper?
<genii> Hexagown: It lets you use the windows drivers for your card
<Hexagown> ah okay.
<Hexagown> shall i download something or yust write a command?
<Hexagown> How do i install ndiswrapper?
<genii> Hexagown: See here for specific instructions: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490500    You will need internet connectivity through the regular adapter for instance to get the files, etc
<Hexagown> ye, i got htat
<Hexagown> But how do i install ndiswrapper?
<ubuntu> but who was phone?
<genii> Hexagown: From Add/Remove Programs
<bugger_me> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<Hexagown> ty
<peer`> I want to get kubuntu installed on my laptop but i don't have internal wireless and I need some help figuring out how to get my wireless card working
<martin_> Hi i just installed kde 4.1.2 on my hardy heron, using adept.  nothing looks different is that normal
<Hexagown> it says "could not find the package ndisgtk"
<Hexagown> i couldent install whit sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<JillyBean> martin, you have to go into the session manager at the login screen and pick kde
<genii> Hexagown: You don't need that one actually
<peer`> I have an airlink101 AWLC3026 wireless card if anybody's wondering, please msg me if you guys have any advice
<Hexagown> okay, how shall i do? :S
<genii> Hexagown: Did you get the ndiswrapper installed already?
<Hexagown> no, thats the one i need to install
<Hexagown> i have the file... but what command shall i use?
<martin_> JillyBean: yes i did that, but is it suppose to look different
<JillyBean> Yep, kde should come up with a blue background.
<JillyBean> Oh did you install the kubuntu-desktop package?
<peer`> can anybody help me with my wireless issue?
<JillyBean> I just went through this...and you have to install "kubuntu-desktop"
<genii> Hexagown: Ok, I'll just give you line by line instructions:  Close Adept firstly if it's open. Then open Konsole if it's not open yet. Then: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<martin_> JillyBean: I was using kubuntu hardy already
<genii> Hexagown: Did you get the windows .inf stuff already ?
<Hexagown> Thanks
<JillyBean> Martin, so are you running the kde desktop?
<Hexagown> ok, i got it installed now
<Hexagown> whats next?
<genii> Hexagown: Did you get the windows .inf stuff already ?
<martin_> yes i am, I just thought that the GUI would be different that kde 3
<Hexagown> well iv used sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<JillyBean> If you installed from kubuntu disc then you should already be running kde.
<JillyBean> kubuntu *is* the distro with the kde desktop
<genii> Hexagown: Get the windows driver files from http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=37973&d=1184235806 and put them someplace like in a folder on your desktop
<Hexagown> okay
<JillyBean> Oh...Martin, I'm not sure about that...but you can go into the desktop settings and you have to turn on some of the fancy stuff.
<JillyBean> I haven't played with mine that much yet.
<Hexagown> brb, phone
<martin_> JillyBean: ok i see
<peer`> how would I install drivers on linux with windows driver files?
<Hexagown> Im back, when i download the DWA547 it says its a new format, witch program shall i use to open it?
<Hexagown> When i download http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=37973&d=1184235806 i cannot chose whare i shall put it, someon know whare it is?
<JillyBean> hex, check in your home directory.
<JillyBean> ok guys gotta run. Have fun.
<Hexagown> nope, its not there :S
<Hexagown> ok, cya
<Hexagown> well, i have the file now, what to do next?
<Hexagown> can someone answer me please?
<Hexagown> How do I shut down Serch engines in firefox?
<jhutchins_wk> Why would you shut them down?
<jhutchins_wk> Hexagown: http://thelinuxnewbie.blogspot.com/2006/08/installing-wifi-wireless-c_115515845577896146.html
<Hexagown> becous it annoys me when I came to google evrytime try to go on to a page...
<Hexagown> well i know how to install it, almost, i have ndiswrapper and they told me to go here and download http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=37973&d=1184235806
<Hexagown> and then when i try to unpack it, it dosent work.
<Hexagown> can u unpack  it?
<Hexagown> ...
<Hexagown> ah got it work now...
<genii> Hexagown: Apologies on lag, have not forgotten you just extremely busy at the moment
<Hexagown> okay, its okay
<Hexagown> well, i have attachment.php now
<Hexagown> the link u sended me
<Hexagown> what do i do next?
<genii> Hexagown: rename it to have .zip extension, then extract it to a folder on your desktop
<jhutchins_wk> Hexagown: ok, a php file is just a server script that should have given you a zip file.
<Hexagown> okay
<genii> jhutchins_wk: Hi
<jhutchins_wk> Hexagown: Yeah, it's annoying when it defaults to google if you mis-type a URL.  That doesn't happen to me on my system, so I don't know how to turn it off.
<Hexagown> done extract
<Hexagown> yes i know, iv used it for 1 day, and im allready had it it
<Hexagown> at it*
<Hexagown> well, iv extract the file now
<Hexagown> what to do?
<Hexagown> shall i start the ar5416.sys whit Wine?
<genii> Hexagown: What is the name of the folder it is in?
<Hexagown> DWA547
<Serva> Hi. Is there any place on freenode, where I can discuss search algorithms?
<genii> Hexagown: No, forget abut wine for te moment
<Hexagown> okay
<Hexagown> Folder name is DWA547
<genii> Hexagown: OK. So in Konsole: sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Desktop/DWA547/net5416.inf                        if the folder is directly on your desktop
<Hexagown> k
<Hexagown> couldn't open /home/d/Desktop/DWA547/net5416.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219.
<Hexagown> came when i tried that
<genii> Hexagown: Your user is named "d"   "?
<Hexagown> yes...
<Hexagown> its short and simpe
<genii> Hexagown: Does:    ls ~/Desktop/DWA547/       show that file or not?
<Hexagown> i have a file named net5416.inf
<Nasj> In the isntallation of kubuntu is there a option where you can partition your HDD ?
<Hexagown> do i need to restart my pc after installed ndiswrapper?
<Hexagown> Well, ill try restart my pc, brb
<arsham> hi all , I have a problem with setting up a vpn connection to a pptp server
<arsham> I receive this : not replacing existing default route via 192.168.1.1
<Hexagown> ok, can u send me the command agan please?
<genii> Hexagown: sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Desktop/DWA547/net5416.inf
<genii> Hexagown: I just went on lunch so will have a bit more time for here
<Hexagown> okay
<Hexagown> well sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/Desktop/DWA547/net5416.inf does not work :S
<arsham> what is this message : not replacing existing default route via 192.168.1.1 ?
<Hexagown> couldn't open /home/d/Desktop/DWA547/net5416.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9 line 219.
<Hexagown> thats the error
<genii> Hexagown: What is result of:    whereis net5416.inf                    ?
<Hexagown> What do u mean with result?
<genii> Hexagown: The result should show us the exact location of the file
<Hexagown> its at desktop/DWA547
<genii> Hexagown: When we use the directory you are saying, it is reporting it cannot find the file or directory. So we will use what the result of:   whereis net5416.inf              shows
<Hexagown> Hmm, im not sure what u ment, but i might did it right now
<genii> Hexagown: Try instead the full path, sudo may be making ~ wrong location:      sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/d/Desktop/DWA547/net5416.inf
<Hexagown> i "reunpacked" it and tried agan, and now it says:
<Hexagown> installing net5416 ...
<Hexagown> forcing parameter MapRegisters from 256 to 64
<genii> Good
<genii> Hexagown: What reports now the command:   sudo ndiswrapper -l
<Hexagown> is it working now u think?
<genii> Hexagown: Not quite yet but we are closing in
<Hexagown> driver installed!
<Hexagown> thanks dude!!
<Hexagown> ill try to get the cable out
<arsham> anybody knows how to claim this :  not replacing existing default route via 192.168.1.1
<Hexagown> Hmm, dident work...
<Hexagown> well i have to go and get the mails, brb
<genii> Hexagown: Some more steps here :)
<genii> Hexagown: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<genii> Hexagown: Now try connectivity
<genii> Hexagown: If works then need to add name      ndiswrapper             to file /etc/modules          with Alt-F2    kdesu kate /etc/modules             add      ndiswrapper   on last line then save it
<Hexagown> okay.
<genii> Hexagown: Did you do the sudo modprobe ndiswrapper            ?
<Hexagown> im back
<Hexagown> Nothing happens when i do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<genii> Good
<Hexagown> okay...
<Hexagown> and now i go alt+F2
<genii> Hexagown: Not yet
<Hexagown> or whats next?
<Hexagown> ok
<genii> Hexagown: Test the wireless now. Rightclick on network manager icon in bottom right and see if a list of access points shows up
<Hexagown> all i can see is wierd connections
<Hexagown> wired*
<Hexagown> well, when i left-klick in the icon down at the right.
<Hexagown> it shall be there, right?
<genii> rightclick = select with button on right-hand side of mouse
<Hexagown> yes...
<pakus> Hiya
<pakus> Is anyone using ssh 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1 ?
<pakus> I think I've found a bug.
<genii> Hexagown: OK. When you issue:  iwconfig           do any adapters show up in the list that DON'T say "no wireless extensions"
<pakus> or something strange is doing in my pc
<Hexagown> nope, its yust 2 that says no wireless extrensions.
<genii> Hexagown: Does:  lsmod | grep ndiswrapper                    show that it is loaded?
<Hexagown> ndiswrapper           243872  0
<Hexagown> usbcore               170288  5 ndiswrapper,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<Hexagown> it says
<genii> OK so loaded
<genii> Hexagown: Do the other instruction and then reboot
<genii> Hexagown: EG: add name      ndiswrapper             to file /etc/modules          with Alt-F2    kdesu kate /etc/modules             add      ndiswrapper   on last line then save it
<Hexagown> sorry, im stupid, shall i go alt+F2 and write? :S
<Hexagown> shall i go alt+F2 and write kdesu kate /etc/modules
<Hexagown> shall i go to modules and add ndiswrapper after fuse, lp and rtc?
<Hexagown> well, i guess ill try that...
<Hexagown> ok, ill reboot now
<genii> Hexagown: Yes after all those
<Hexxa> hello agan, had to change nick.
<Hexxa> well I dont have wireless now eather... :S
<Hamra> anyone noticed that the latest news page in kubuntu.org, the one about amarok 2 is not complete? look at the end "want to install Amarok 2 along the current stable version, " where is the rest?
<Hamra> so anyone know how to install amarok 2 alongside amarok 1.4 in intrepid?
<Sudi> hey
<Sudi> someone here?
 * Hamra is deafened by the silence
<OutoLumo> No?
<Sudi> i have a question about the knetworkmanger
<Sudi> could it be that the manager is not really working?
<Hexxa> my wireless dont work now eather :S
<Nitsud> nick dustin2
<Nitsud> oops
<genii> Hexxa: OK. What interfaces does ifconfig show?
<Dustin3> Mornin guys
<Hexxa> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:5b:6a:28:5c
<Hexxa>           inet addr:192.168.0.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Hexxa>           inet6 addr: fe80::211:5bff:fe6a:285c/64 Scope:Link
<Hexxa>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1
<Hexxa>           RX packets:8773 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Hexxa>           TX packets:7883 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Hexxa>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Sudi> well my problem is kinda bad it shows all the wireless networks but when itry to connect its not connecting
<Hexxa>           RX bytes:10074043 (9.6 MB)  TX bytes:797957 (779.2 KB)
<Hexxa>           Interrupt:23 Base address:0x8000
<Sudi> and the wep key is correct
<Hexxa> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<Hexxa>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<Hexxa>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Hexxa>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<Hexxa>           RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Hexxa>           TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Hexxa>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<Hexxa>           RX bytes:100 (100.0 B)  TX bytes:100 (100.0 B)
<Hexxa> here u go...
<genii> Hexxa: I did not mean to copy everything into the channel here
<Hexxa> sorry.
<Hexxa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/57958/ here u go
<Dustin3> So I just installed Kubuntu and I ran into a problem
<Sudi> hey guys what about my problem...did anyone else has this too
<Dustin3> the partition manager/installer didn't install GRUB
<Dustin3> and I am too feeble to comprehend how to do it manually
<Sudi> ??
<Dustin3> Last time I installed it, it installed the bootloader automatically
<Dustin3> but this time I didn't get the option and I didn't realize it till after..
<Hexxa> I have to eat now
<Hexxa> Have to eat, brb
<genii> Hexxa: OK.  Does:   lsmod |grep ndiswrapper         show it loaded or just come back to command prompt?
<genii> Hexxa: All right. I'll be around a while
<krash> Greetings folks
<Sudi> hey genii do you have any idea about my problem?
<krash> Sudi what's your problem?
<Dustin3> I was here first Sudi ;)
<genii> Sudi: Offand no
<Sudi> well when i try to connect to my wlan network its not working^^
<Sudi> its showing the network and everything
<genii> Work needs me for a few minutes anyways. Hopefully someone else can try to assist
<Sudi> and its the right wep key
<Sudi> oh and i can't open the manual config tab
<krash> Hrmm what kind of router/firmware?
<Sudi> no router
<Sudi> its a wireless modem
<Sudi> ^^
<Sudi> after connecting i haveto use a ppoe dail in
<krash> a wireless modem? *blinks*
<Sudi> to dail in
<krash> is this through at&t?
<Sudi> nope
<Sudi> i'm from germany
<krash> ahh *nods* and you're sure it's not a wireless router & modem? I never heard of just a wireless modem
<Sudi> well its not a router
<krash> how are you connected now?
<Dustin3> Anyone here familiar with installing GRUB manually?
<Sudi> i'm on windows now
<krash> So windows connects to it, but when you dual boot into kubuntu it doesn't?
<Dustin3> speaking of dual booting Kubuntu :P
<Sudi> yeah
<krash> Dustin3 I'm looking that up for ya now :)
<Dustin3> hehe
<Dustin3> I'm not sure why it didn't give me the option
<krash> been a while since I did it manually
<Dustin3> when I installed Ubuntu
<Dustin3> it loaded it up right away
<Dustin3> no hassle
<Dustin3> this time, nothing...
<krash> sudi what version/platform of kubuntu you use btw?
<Sudi> well the newest
<Sudi> just downloaded it
<Sudi> with kde4
<Sudi> should i update the kde version to 4.1?
<Sudi> or is it something else
<krash> Sudi well to be honest I just switched from ubuntu 8.04 to kubuntu 8.10 but mine set up everything automatically for me
<Sudi> well 8.10
<Sudi> is that actually out???
<krash> it's the beta
<Sudi> ohh
 * krash shakes his head
<Sudi> ok
<Dustin3> lol
<Sudi> well i'm using 8.04
<krash> 15 more days, I figured I'd get a jump start :)
<Dustin3> I was considering that
<Dustin3> but sinec I'm such a newb I figured go for a stable release
<Hexxa> im back
<krash> it seems to be working pretty good for me
<krash> it's a whole different look though
<Sudi> well that doesn't matter here
<Dustin3> I'm almost tempted to install BootMagic
<Dustin3> or some awful program
<Dustin3> just so I can get in
<Dustin3> or just end up reinstalling Kubuntu again
<Hexxa> genii: hell im back, are you there?
<krash> Dustin3 imo there is no better way to get out of the newb stage than to tinker and screw up and fix it hehe
<Hexxa> i have the result now
<Hexxa> ndiswrapper           243872  0
<Hexxa> usbcore               170288  5 ndiswrapper,usbhid,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<Sudi> so u guys have no idea how to fix that knetwokrmanager bug?
<Dustin3> hehe
<Dustin3> krash those days are long gone
<krash> Dustin3: You can use your kubuntu disc to install grub
<Dustin3> 8 years ago I would have been right in there
<Dustin3> Hmm really
<Dustin3> boot from the disc?
<krash> Dustin3: Yeah it has the grub program on it, should be help files on it as well
<Dustin3> ok I'll take a peek
<Dustin3> brb
<krash> I'd check out
<krash> a manual on grub first...
 * krash shrugs his shoulders
<krash> okay Sudi, back to you, you're in windows now aye?
<Sudi> yeah
<krash> xp?
<Sudi> vista^^
<Hexxa> genii are u here?
<krash> ehhh not much experience with that, but should be mostly the same, what's your ip configuration set up for? dhcp or static?
<Sudi> dhcp
<krash> Hrmm, and the kubuntu livecd didn't recognize your network either?
<Sudi> well i can see the network
<Sudi> ^^
<Sudi> but i can't connect
<krash> can ping it?
<Sudi> i can't connect to the network
<Sudi> how could i ping it
<Sudi> without being connected
<Freku> just try it
<Sudi> btw the option manual configuration
<Sudi> is not working in the knetworkmanager
<Sudi> when i click it nothing happens
<genii> Back for a little while
<aleksi_> wierd when i started kubuntu  and first tried to log in it said for sysytem maintance shutdown in 2min....
<aleksi_> and after that when i  logged in now i have 16 desktop....
<Sudi> well i guess i found my problem on the ubuntuusers board
<Sudi> but its not solved there
<Sudi> someone else just has the same problem^^
<genii> Hexxa: Ok so it's loaded. Are you using 32 bit or 64 bit Kubuntu ?
<krash> Sudi yeah the modem you are using is what's making me curios
<Hexxa> 64bit
<Sudi> krash : yeah maybe its that wireless device
<genii> Hexxa: Might exlain it ehn
<Sudi> bc i think i remember me being online somewhere else
<Hexxa> oh okay.. :S
 * genii smacks keyboard a bit
<krash> Sudi: That's what I'm thinking, your wireless card working, it should get an ip from the modem....
<Hexxa> :S
<Sudi> yeah
<Sudi> its stopping on receiving the ip
<genii> Hexxa: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs               please
<Sudi> but like i said when trying to use manual setup
<Sudi> its not doing it
<Sudi> bc manual setup is not working
<Sudi> ok trying once again
<Sudi> ^^
<thebornotaku> is anybody here good at getting wireless cards to work?
<Hexxa> k
<krash> Sudi: Yeah go try again check all settings
<genii> Geez. So many wireless issues today
<krash> Sudi: 9/10 times for me it's a silly mistake I made
<Hexxa> done
<genii> Hexxa: Reboot and see again
<Hexxa> Do you think that the wireless ill work after reboot?
<krash> I'm just sitting at home sick as a dog, figured I'd try to help a lil' :)
<Hexxa> well, ill reboot, brb
<thebornotaku> I was told that my wireless card should be instantly recognized by kubuntu, i have a Airlink AWLC3026, any suggestions?
<krash> thebornotaku: It should aye, what version of kubuntu?
<thebornotaku> let me check
<thebornotaku> 7.04
<krash> 7.04? Ehh can you get the 8.04?
<thebornotaku> yeah, how would I update?
<thebornotaku> I just installed it from an old disc I had
<thebornotaku> I also want to upgrade KDE, would that happen at the same time as the 8.04 update or do I need to get KDE 7.1 seperately?
<krash> well if it's a fresh install just install over it with 8.04
<kushou> hi
<krash> well I'm using the kubuntu 8.10 beta disk...
<thebornotaku> krash, is there any way to just patch to 8.04? I don't have access to a CD burner
<thebornotaku> I do have access to a hard line and a place to let the computer sit undisturbed, so
<krash> thebornotaku: I believe you can mount it and run it without burning but I'd have to read up on that
<zer0o> du guys know a good web development application for linux as dreamweaver for example?
<Hexagown> still not working
<krash> I believe quanta is pretty good there zer0o
<kushou> Quanta
<zer0o> quanta
<zer0o> ok i'll check it out
<zer0o> is it in the repos?
<krash> aye
<thebornotaku> Krash, so my wireless card should work fine on 8.04, or would I need to do something after that?
<kushou> i think
<krash> it's part of kde
<thebornotaku> krash, cool
<thebornotaku> crap, boss called, I have to leave
<Hexagown>  My wireless still wont work
<Hexagown> :S
<thebornotaku> krash, how long will you be on?
<krash> thebornotaku: Yes, most likely the wireless drivers should be alot newer
<thebornotaku> krash, k, thanks
<krash> quite a while I got time :)
<Hexagown> speaking whit me?
<Hexagown> would LOVE all the help I can get
<krash> Hexagown: What's the problem?
<Hexagown> My wireless D-Link DWA547 PCI wont work, i got Linux 8.04 64bit. Help!
<krash> Ehhh is it detecting the card and inserting the correct module?
<Hexagown> well, iv got ndiswrapper
<Hexagown> did sudo ndiswrapper -i net5416.inf
<Hexagown> then sudo ndiswrapper -l
<Hexagown> then i did put ndiswrapper into /etc/modules'
<Hexagown> still wont work
<genii> Hexagown: This card seems problemmatic. And ndiswrapper for it does not like 64 bit. An alternate way to get it working is described here http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=668272 in post #3 but it involves building the driver manually
<krash> Hexagown: Sorry but I am not familiar with that
<Hexagown> ok, ill check the link
<Hexagown> ok, thnx annyway crack
<krash> genii's good :)
<Hexagown> crash*
<Hexagown> yeah
<krash> hehe n/p
<Hexagown> and linux-headers-$(uname -r), where $(uname -r) is the output of the "uname -r" command (it tells you what version of the Linux kernel you are currently running). I dont understand :S
<Hexagown> whit all the -$ and stuffs.
<krash> I'm trying to get used to this kde 4.1 man they really tweaked it alot
<genii> Hexagown: It will substitute the proper values
<Hexagown> ok
<krash> don't like how I can't right click on my desktop and change my screen saver and etc
<Hexagown> I'll yust get madWiFi, 1 sek
<genii> Hexagown: You can just use even: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)                      and it will substitute it on the fly
<krash> I do like the plasma though
<Hexagown> done
<Hexagown> how do i install madWiFi?
<krash> Hexagown: google kubuntu madwifi?
<Hexagown> i have the file allready.
<Hexagown> shall i do sudo apt-get install madwifi?
<krash> Hexagown: I'd consider that an obvious first attempt to get it yeah
<Hexagown> but it says could not find package.
<krash> you have the .deb?
<Hexagown> its only bz and bz2 on sourceforge.
<Hexagown> well, ill google abit more hten
<MHz128> hi all
<krash> Hexagown: Yeah I'm not familiar with that, would take reading on both our parts
<MHz128> How do I install the latest verion of nm-applet (.7?) to support the use of a static IP ?
<Hexagown> k
<jhutchins_wk> ubottu: madwifi?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about madwifi?
<jhutchins_wk> ubottu: madwifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MHz128> I have tried to manually configure NM 0.6.6 with Static wireless IP, but not success
<MHz128> jhutchins ill check it out
<krash> Howdy MHz128, hrmm, what kind of router?
<Guest26745> can a compiz  work on windows?
<MHz128> krash: linksys wrt54gs
<krash> MHz128 version?
<MHz128> krash: WPA 1.... ummmm its running dd-wrt
<Hexagown> there is only .bz files.
<krash> MHz128: ahh good, there should be an option in there, to use dhcp but give a static ip address in return
<krash> MHz128: Not exactly sure where, but that's how mine's set up
<MHz128> krash: dont have admin piveleges to router at the moment. But there is an IP assigned for me
<MHz128> krash:  you using nm-applet? what version?
<krash> MHz128: ahh nope, was just going to google that never heard of it
<MHz128> krash: you connec via command line?
<MHz128> krash:  its the defualt GUI wifi tool for gnome/ubunutu
<krash> MHz128: ahh no I'm on a hard wire atm
<Hexagown> Someone can send me a link to download MadWiFI as .deb file?
<krash> MHz128: It's been a while since I used wireless with ubuntu sorry
<MHz128> krash: no worries, thanks for advice tho!
<krash> MHz128: I'm running the kubuntu beta it setup everything for me I am quite impressed
<MHz128> krash: beta 8.1 or whatever?
<krash> MHz128: Yeah 8.10, kde is ALOT different though
<Guest23813> can the compiz be used on windows?
<MHz128> cool
<krash> Guest23813: you running ubuntu on an emulator?
<Guest23813>  can the compiz be used on windows?
<kerry_> wats an emulator
<kerry_> ?
<Hexagown> My wireless only work with Gentoo x86 or says on madwifi.org
<trenton_> Hi, anyway I can get kernel 2.6.27 in hardy please?
<Hexagown> I'll it work with Kubuntu too annyway?
<krash> kerry_: well it basically allows you to run other operating systems in windows...
<kerry_> wats an emulator
<kerry_> ?
<krash> Hexagown: that's what genii said, you have to manually compile the code which gentoo does automatically
<kerry_> well my computer has  two prog. wimdows and kubuntu
<Hexagown> oh okay.
<kerry_> does that tell you anything ?
<universidad> como edito los marcadores
<krash> kerry_: ahh compiz is for kubuntu not for windows
<Hexagown> well I'v worked whit this for 6hours in streak not, so I'll take a break now, ill be back later
<universidad> #Kubuntu-es
<krash> Hexagown: Yeah that helps, hard to fix stuff when aggrivated :)
<Hexagown> yeah :D
<kerry_> krash : so its impossible ?
<krash> kerry_: It *may* be possible, if you run kubuntu INSIDE of windows via a program but don't hold me to it
<krash> kerry_: and I forgot what program I used to do so as well, hrmm
<kerry_> so how do you run kubuntu in windows?
<krash> kerry_: there's OS emulator programs for windows that allows you to do trying to find the one I used...
<kerry_> ok thanks
<kerry_> krash: how to install compiz fusion
<Nasj> krash yoyu mean virtual machines ?
<krash> Nasj: Aye that's what I mean
<Nasj> VMware
<Nasj> Virtualbox
<krash> virtualbox is the one I used last *nods*
<Nasj> both good ones
<krash> Nasj thanks
<Nasj> np
<Nasj> and if you ahve the time
<Nasj> set this up
<Nasj> http://xkcd.com/350/
<ncfi1013_> why when i try to burn movies in k3b does it not go past preparing the data for burning
<kerry_> krash: how to install compiz
<ncfi1013_> why when i try to burn movies in k3b does it not go past preparing the data for burning
<krash> Nasj: *laughs* nice strip
<Nasj> :p
<Nasj> set it up
<Nasj> than you can laugh :P
<keyzek> hi
<keyzek> i want compile program in C++
<krash> Nasj: Hrmm how do you set it up?
<keyzek> how i can use program gcc
<keyzek> ?
<Nasj> lots of virtual machines
<krash> keyzek: g++
<Nasj> :P
<Nasj> make a virtual network between them
<krash> Nasj: Oh I get it haha
<Nasj> amke sure they cant connetc with your main computer
<trenton_> Hi, anyway I can get kernel 2.6.27 in hardy please?
<Nasj> than download all viruses you can xds
<krash> Nasj: that would be funny
<Nasj> and evry once in a while
<Nasj> randomly
<Nasj> scan a computer
<Nasj> and delete
<sudi> ok back
<sudi> now i'm on linux
<Nasj> be sure you scan every half hour
<Nasj> to keep track of the birus movements :P
<sudi> but wireless is still not working
<keyzek> krash thx ;)
<krash> keyzek: np :)
<sudi> now i'm sitting next to the device with a cable
<sudi> krash...
<Nasj> I should probably install linux too
<krash> sudi: hardwired?
<sudi> yea
<sudi> h
<Freku> wireless to dangerous anyway   use homeplug solution
<Freku> :)
<krash> sudi: update your system?
<keyzek> i'm beginner user ubuntu :)
<Nasj> I read a lot
<Nasj> but haven't installed linux yet
<krash> Nasj: Me too, too much at times
<Nasj> ecxept puppy linux
<sudi> i just did
<Nasj> and DSL
<sudi> installed like 79 upes
<ncfi1013_> why when i try to burn movies in k3b does it not go past preparing the data for burning
<krash> Nasj: why are you in a kubuntu chatroom then? hehe
<sudi> but still the knetwokmanager isn't working right
<Nasj> cause im planning on installing kubuntu
<sudi> somehow themanual config isn't working
<krash> sudi: was any of them wireless tools?
<sudi> nope
<Alfonso> hello everybody
<Nasj> and kubuntu seems nice to start with :D
<Alfonso> can somebody help me
<Alfonso> i just cant install my video driver
<sudi> any suggestions about wireless tools krash
<Freku> yeah  i went to kubuntu about half year ago
<Freku> dont have any complaints
<Alfonso> i have a Compaq Presario v3418 with Nvidia 6500 GO
<Freku> struggled in beginning with videodrivers a bit but after that  :)
<krash> sudi: I'm thinking still, but not coming up with anything
<Nasj> lol @ http://xkcd.com/214/
<Nasj> I always end up at lesbiansim i nerotica
<krash> Alfonso: You need proprietary drivers from nvidia, what kubuntu you running?
<keyzek> i have g++ and how can i compile program ??
<krash> Alfonso:  sudo aptitude search nvidia
<sudi> krash: just installed wireless assitant
<sudi> can't find it now^
<Alfonso> krash: its version 8.04
<Alfonso> krash: ive try Envy package and didnt work
<krash> keyzek: I believe it's g++ -c test.c
<krash> then it'd be g++ -o test test.o
<krash> then ./test but don't hold me to that either also been a while
<Nasj> krash
<krash> Alfonso that's weird, because my card is either the same one or very similiar and mine works
<Nasj> you know a bit more bout partitiniong ?
<krash> Nasj: that I do frequently enough yeah
<Nasj> ok
<Nasj> good
<Nasj> cause i now have like a 80gig windows HDD
<Nasj> and also a 500gig HDD for storage
<Alfonso> krash: could it be something with the compiz pakage??
<sudi> trying something be right back
<sudi> exit
<Nasj> can i partition like 25 - 50 gig of that storage HDD and install kubuntu on that ?
<krash> Alfonso: I don't believe so, I believe the nvidia module has to be inserted on bootup...
<krash> Nasj: I'm running on a 35 gig kubuntu partition right now and yes you could
<krash> Nasj: HOWEVER... your computer boots from the 80 gig hdd right?
<Nasj> yes
<krash> You'll need to install the bootloader there...
<Nasj> oh
<Nasj> does that mean
<Nasj> lot of hassle ?
<Alfonso> krash: it worked almost properly once, with the 3d stuff, if i had 4 desktops it only recognized 2 of them
<keyzek> krash i have one question where i must save test.c ??
<krash> Nasj: unless your bios allows you to choose your boot hdd
<Nasj> it does
<Nasj> but then verythime i want to switch i need to change that inm y BIOS ?
<Alfonso> krash: which driver worked for you??
<krash> keyzek: anywhere you want, usually your home directory ie. /home/keyzek/  should make a directory ie (mkdir src)
<krash> Alfonso: one second I'll see which one I'm using
<sudi> muhaha i tricked the connection
<sudi> krash: i found a "solution"
<krash> Alfonso: Okay to be noted, I'm using the beta version of kubuntu 8.10... I go to system, kmenu,apps,hardware drivers, and nvidia 177
<sudi> i used the Wireless Asisstent to connect the network
<Nasj> i never liked it when solution was within qoutation maks
<krash> sudi: Nice :)
<sudi> i guess its bc the wireless "router" has no dhcp
<sudi> and i was not able to use the knetworkmanager manual config
<Alfonso> krash: ok ill try it thanx
<sudi> bc the programm is not installed somehow
<Nasj> krash
<genii> Hexagown: Apologies. Today is extremely busy for me here at work and they keep calling me away from the computer.
<krash> Alfonso: So it should still be in your kde 3.5 somewhere just don't know where offhand...
<Nasj> (20:24:59) <krash> Nasj: unless your bios allows you to choose your boot hdd
<Nasj> (20:25:11) * javi (n=javi@226.Red-83-44-155.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net) has joined #kubuntu
<Nasj> (20:25:11) <Nasj> it does
<Nasj> (20:25:27) <Nasj> but then verythime i want to switch i need to change that inm y BIOS ?
<krash> Nasj: Sorry, my bios has an option if i push f8 I can choose what to boot from...
<Nasj> mine has that too
<Nasj> but i dont know if linux will show up in there
<krash> linux won't but if you can boot from the storage hdd then you'll be fine
<Alfonso> krash: ok, i find it, ill try what you just said.
<krash> the bootloader will install to the master boot record of the storage hdd
<krash> Alfonso: Good luck :)
<GSF1200S> hello
<sudi> thanks for all your help
<GSF1200S> does anyone in here know what the package is called for the Kubuntu control panel
<Nasj> well
<Alfonso> krash: guess ill need it :)
<Nasj> the storage hdd doesnt show uo
<krash> Alfonso: but if you have a couple gigs free on the windows hdd, I'd install it there, and just make a partition on the storage hdd for well storage
<Nasj> cause there isnt an os installed there ?
<Nasj> when i press F8
<Nasj> i get the option to chose WINDOWS safe mode
<Nasj> or MS-DOS
<Nasj> and that stuff
<Freku> then you pressed F8 too late
<krash> ahh that's not the bios that's windows itself
<Alfonso> krash: actually i have 3 partitions, windows, storage, kubuntu
<krash> Alfonso: I'm sorry that was meant to go to Nasj :P
<Alfonso> krash: lol
<Nasj> ill go and see how much i got left
<Nasj> but
<genii> GSF1200S: usually kcontrol
<Nasj> is my windows isntallation save ?
<Nasj> cause i believe i once fucked up bigtime
<Nasj> while trying linux
<Nasj> now
<Nasj> while trying to partition
<krash> Nasj: I've never messed up one yet
<Freku> always have a backup
<Freku> before major changes
<Nasj> Freku
<Freku> yes ?
<genii> Nasj: Please, watch the language :)
<Nasj> all my files are on a diff HD
<krash> Nasj: but Freku gives good advice I'm wreckless :)
<Nasj> ok genii
<genii> Nasj: Thanks
<GSF1200S> genii: kcontrol is for KDE. I installed the kernel and installed kdebase on top of that- I need the kubuntu specific contol center for power management
<Nasj> krash can my storage hd be used for both linux and windows ?
<krash> Nasj: Aye :)
<krash> Nasj: Great thing about linux it can read/write to both, but windows can't :P
<stdin> GSF1200S: kde-systemsettings
<Nasj> but my /home folder will be on the OS HDD ?
<Nasj> yeah
<Nasj> linux kicks
<GSF1200S> stdin: thanks alot
<krash> Nasj: However you're still going to want your linux running on an ext3 or reiserfs partition
<Nasj> reiserfs ?
<krash> Nasj: You can make your home folder on your storage hdd
<Freku> i thought reiserfs is no longer developed .  jailtime ?
<pteague_work> is there any way i can default konqueror to tree view for directories?
<genii> GSF1200S: I think kde-guidance , or similar
<Nasj> wont that be a hassle krash ?
<krash> Nasj: I'm not sure, I believe the partitioner will recognize both hard drives
<GSF1200S> genii: you and stdin were both right.. thanks!
<krash> Nasj: should be easier than ya think
<Nasj> 16 gig free
<Freku> pff not much
<Nasj> out of 76
<krash> Freku: what? no more reiserfs?
<Nasj> Freku thats on my OS HDD
<krash> Nasj: Move stuff to your storage hdd and defrag your os hdd :P
<Freku> i read somewhere that the creator of reiser is in jail for killing
<Nasj> O.o
<Freku> i thought his wife
<Nasj> krash
<Nasj> all that usage are fro minstalled programms
<krash> Nasj: that would be horrible if true, reiserfs4 was looking so promising :P
<Nasj> ?
<Nasj> i think you mean Freku
<genii> It is true but work on reiserfs continues.
<krash> blah yep
<Freku> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser#Trial_and_Verdict
<Freku> read it
<krash> Nasj: Anyway of clearing up more space on the OS hdd?
<Freku> :)
<Nasj> yeah
<Nasj> im trying
<Nasj> :P
<maggo79> hi
<maggo79> there are new ati-drivers (not yet linked)
<maggo79> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8-10-x86.x86_64.run
<Freku> San Quentin state prison
<genii> maggo79: Thanks for the link
<Nasj> maybe worht to mention
<Nasj> ive got an other partition
<Nasj> called RECOVERY
<Nasj> its for when i screw up badly
<stdin> <warning> never trust an unofficial link </warning>
<Freku> :)
<Nasj> and i mess windows up
<krash> wow can't say I haven't ever felt like killing my wife but sheesh :P
<genii> stdin: Actually the akamai.net is where ati does store their downloads
<Freku> easier to make an image with a tool like trueimage or ghost
<Nasj> it rerutns C:\ back to fabric defaults
<genii> ati/amd
<Freku> dell computer ?
<Nasj> compaq :p
<stdin> genii: if it's not announced, it may not be the final version or could have other problems
<genii> stdin: Ah, true
<stdin> just like when the ubuntu ISOs are being seeded on the servers before announced
 * krash sighs
<krash> mother-in-law coming over...
<Tm_T> krash: good reason to sing
<krash> only woman worse than my wife haha
<Nasj> haha
<krash> good reason to get a bottle of jack :P
<Tm_T> also very offtopic
<Freku> maybe wait for ext4
<Freku> :)
<krash> anyone else using the beta version 8.10 of kubuntu?
<genii> krash: Probably a lot of people in the #ubunt+1 channel ... ;)
<genii> #ubuntu+1    even
<krash> I'm still trying to get the liquid weather++ to work :P
 * genii smacks his keyboard a bit
<krash> genii: Is that for the testers?
<Nasj> hmm
<genii> krash: It's for 8.10 period
<Nasj> am i going to stay up all night and install kubuntu ?
<Tm_T> Nasj: sure you do
<Tm_T> Nasj: though it only takes 30 minutes
<Freku> just sleep on it
<Freku> :)
<Nasj> thats what i tought
<krash> Nasj: *laughs* naww about 30 minutes to install it the rest of the night tinkering with it hehe
<Nasj> yeah thats what i meant
<krash> well afk a bit guys ... :(
<maggo79> announced: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<Nasj> I just know that when i install kubuntu i cant be pulled away from my computer for at least another 12 hours
<Freku> cu next week then
<Freku> :)
<Nasj> :p
<krash> I haven't used my windows boot on this comp in about a month :)
<mmarante> girl here?
<Freku> yeah  it grows on you
<maggo79> <- is restating X to test the new ati drivers
<Freku> <- cant wait for the results   :)
<itsatrick> I'm trying to upgrade (an install now) KDE4 per these instructions: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2.  However, I have a lot of broken dependencies and when I do think I've installed KDE, everything's white except for a few icons that failed to load.  Anyone else having this problem?  Solutions?  thanks.
<maggo79> 8.10 catalyst drivers running
<maggo79> videos play without flickerung with kde4 desktop effect enabled
<mrksbrd> has anyone attempted printing thru a printserver that is on a windows system
<maggo79> gamma is adjustable for each monitor seperatly
<bdizzle> hi, I was wondering how to update the signatures on ClamTK (yes, I know Linux doesn't need virus scan, but I recently booted into windows this past weekend and wanted to be sure
<bdizzle> I tried from GUI and it claims I need to be root to do it
<NickPresta> bdizzle, kdesudo clamav
<bdizzle> k, thanks
<krash> back
<krash> cancel that got more stuff to do
<MHz128> hi all
<MHz128> how do I search for a file using kubuntu?
<krash> man find
<krash> err second
<krash> MHz128: there should be a search or find in konqueror I believe
<spiroo> hello, I need help.
<MHz128> 10 4 thanks
<spiroo> I accidently removed my root user
<krash> MHz128: Mine's under tools, find file...
<spiroo> after that I should install the new kubntu beta, which removed everything, almost. Well, because of the lack of root, dpkg throw an error and I cannot install anything.
<fernando> hi
<krash> spiroo: If it's a fresh install, just reinstall
<Coggz> hi all, needing some assistance
<mijagi> siema
<spiroo> krash: No it is not a fresh install
<mijagi> yo, how live?
<spiroo> krash: I need to restore it without re-install whole kubuntu from cd.
<Coggz> got a problem with TightVNC, VirtualBox and Windows XP
<mijagi> who speak polish ??
<Coggz> !po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<krash> spiroo: can you still use sudo?
<Coggz> !polish
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<spiroo> krash: yes :P
<mijagi> dzieki
<krash> spiroo: then you have to sudo adduser root and give it proper privilages & groups
<fernando__> coggz wich is your problem?
<spiroo> krash: Unfortunatly I cannot reinstall anything. Only have the console to work with. I think the adduser command is not available :D Because the package is removed I think, which make adduser possible.
<Coggz> well, im running Kubuntu 7.10 in a virtual machine on windows xp host. I want the linux machine to connectable from outside, eg elsewhere and for friends to get a taste of linux.
<krash> spiroo: adduser should never be removed :P
<genii> spiroo: It's a catch-22 situation.
<spiroo> krash: I know, BUT when I upgraded it apparantly did without my knowledge.
<spiroo> genii: What do you mean?
<krash> spiroo: I believe genii means you're SOL but I could be wrong :P
<genii> spiroo: Eg: You need root user to make root user.
<spiroo> lol :D
<spiroo> Well, I have a root user account.
<krash> Coggz: You behind a router?
<genii> spiroo: Can you successfully run sudo with that user?
<spiroo> The problem as I know it, my account refers to the root account, which does not exist.
<Coggz> krash: yes, but i have dyndns forwarding my dynamic ip
<spiroo> genii: Yes, I think so. Problem goes when I am trying to install something in aptitude.
<krash> Coggz: Okay you going to let them vnc yeah?
<Hexagown> Hello guys, now I have the 32bit vesion on Kubuntu
<genii> spiroo: Does:  cat /etc/apsswd|grep root            show something like: root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash                      ?
<krash> Coggz: and what virtual machine you using? vmware, virtualbox?
<Coggz> krash: yes, thats the plan
<Coggz> krash: virtual box
<spiroo> genii: I do not know, I cannot test because I am in Vista for the moment.
<krash> Coggz: Do you have a port forwareded to the machine for the vnc connection?
<genii> Hexagown: Congrats :) The very first way that was tried on your card might work now
<spiroo> genii: All GUI:s is gone! :D Because every single kde4 package was removed, almost ...
<mrksbrd> anyone have anyidea wht i'm getting this error .....Bad device-uri "Lpd://192.168.1.106/L1"!
<Hexagown> Yes, I did wrong before :D
<Coggz> krash: yes, to the virtual machine, or to the internet, I have port 5900 to the internet but nothing else
<ScorpKing> genii: and maybe grep passwd file for uid's above 1000? ;)
<mrksbrd> trying to config CUPS
<Hexagown> And now I have the OS at my language too :D
<mrksbrd> to use with print server
<krash> Coggz: port 5900 has to be forwarded <from> the net <to> the ip address of the computer running virtualbox...virtualbox should be able to open port 5900 unless it's used by another program
<sarir> !uri
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uri
<sarir> uff
<spiroo> genii: Do you know if it is possible to fix dpkg. I need to re-install those programs I lost.
<Hexagown> genii, can you send the drivers for DWA547 agan please?
<Coggz> krash: right, my pc, IP: 192.168.0.6 has the virtual machine, Router is 192.168.0.1
<Coggz> krash: i have forwarded the port 5900 to that IP too
<spiroo> Thats the thing I hate with every single operative system. You cannot do a rollback .... Would be great if you could make every single setting goes to default values and it begins as it was when you installed it at the first time.
<krash> Coggz: and you have a vnc server running in the ubuntu vm?
<Coggz> yes, tightvncserver
<krash> Coggz: can you connect to it from the windows machine?
<ryan_rohypnol> I have a question about sound I got my sound to work but everytime I restart I have to re enter the reset command to maek the sound work any suggestions?
<Coggz> krash: no, i have tightvncviewer, but cannot seem to connect
<mrksbrd> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<krash> Coggz: can you connect inside the virtual machine?
<Hexagown> Ehum, how do I start Envy, what command?
<krash> Coggz: which is a bad idea btw, cause it'll go through an infinite loop but need to find out if it's running properly :P
<Coggz> krash: ill just try... how do i connect from linux?
<genii> Hexagown: The instructions we originally tried http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490500  from about post3     need also the inf stuff: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=37973&d=1184235806  which rename to zip and extract somewhere that you specify path to ndiswrapper in the other commands from the 3rd post on there
<krash> vncviewer <host>
<Coggz> krash: kk
<Hexagown> Thanks
 * Nasj back
<krash> wb Nasj
<krash> crap I just realized I'm still marked away and remembered why... bbiab guys
<Coggz> krash: i think i may  need java
<Nasj> lol
<Nasj> krash you gonna go ?
<krash> Well I'm supposed to be doing work here hehe
 * krash coughs
<krash> Let's just say I made a mess that I have to clean up :P
<Coggz> ?
<krash> ...before the wife gets home and buries me in the forest :P
<krash> Coggz: You shouldn't need java
<krash> Coggz: I believe the port issue may be a problem, don't hold me to it though, try a different port like 5901
<Coggz> krash: well, when i went to connect, it chucked up all kinds of java errors, and i realised 'I don't have java, dammit'
<Nasj> krash and your mother in law too
<krash> Nasj: *laughs* naww she left thankfully
<Coggz> that is the port i am using... but not the one i have forwardedd, doh
<Nasj> hmm
<krash> Coggz: 9/10 times it's a simple mistake :)
<Nasj> I hate it
<Coggz> ill try that out
<Nasj> when i need to rewrite my perform
<Nasj> so useless
<Nasj> why cnat i just add something to auto oin
<krash> Okay afk a bit guys gotta get *something* done here
 * Nasj wonders what that *something* is
<Nasj> I am guessing we'll never know for sure
<Coggz> krash: okay, i still can't connect
<jannikhp> anyone know of any drivers(PN800 via intergraded) for ubuntu 8.04 ? :)
<nado> how can i change the entries in the application list?
<nado> i gotta get rid of those old gnome app entries that i have since i installed kde
<nado> and where can i set konqueror to be the standard application for browsing my filesystem?
<spiroo> Im back. Well, my root account is still intact.
<spiroo> The problem is that the group root is missing :D
<ryan_rohypnol> Fuck this IRC rofl i'ma go make a botnet
<ryan_rohypnol> Peacez :)
<spiroo> "dpkg: syntax  error: unknown user group ´root´ in statoverride file"
<genii> ryan_rohypnol: Please, watch the profanities
<Coggz> !wtf > ryan_rohypnol
<ubottu> ryan_rohypnol, please see my private message
<spiroo> genii: IS it possible to restore the root user group?
<genii> spiroo: Probably. But I haven't had to do it before
<Coggz> krash: u still about/
<spiroo> genii: Neither do I ... :P Ah annoying
<nado> where can i set konqueror to be the standard application for browsing my filesystem?
<genii> spiroo: You might be able to do it from livecd and adding manually into places like /etc/passwd   /etc/shadow   and /etc/group      but you'd need to know what to put there
<ryan_rohypnol> perl udp.pl 72.230.206.240 650000 PEACE IRC :)
<spiroo> genii: Well, I am not that pro ...
<Dustin3> ok Kubuntu peoples
<Dustin3> I really want to use it, I tried.. I really did
<Dustin3> I'm failing at life
<Dustin3> I'm having an issue with GRUB
<Dustin3> it's either not installing or if it DOES install, it won't regonize my partitions
<genii> Dustin3: Is it some RAIDed storage?
<mithras> is it possible to get the kipi-plugins into ubuntu without having the complete kdelibs5-dev tree installed?
<Dustin3> genii no it's a standard SATA drive
<Dustin3> 160GB, partitioned for Windows and Kubuntu
<Dustin3> I had it working fine with Ubuntu 8.04
<Dustin3> recently
<Dustin3> but the Kubnuntu installer seems to be pooass :(
<Dustin3> I'm downloading 8.10 beta to try it
<ScorpKing> Dustin3: have you tried installing grub manually?
<Dustin3> Honestly, I'm really pretty dumb
<Dustin3> I did some research
<Dustin3> but obviously I can't do it through Windows
<ScorpKing> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dustin3> Sorry, bad habit
<ScorpKing> np :)
<ScorpKing> Dustin3: you can boot from the livecd and fix grub
<Dustin3> Ahhh
<Dustin3> ok hmm
<ScorpKing> Dustin3: mount your root linux partition on /mnt while on the livecd. check that /mnt/boot/grub/device.map contains the correct drives and if you are happy run - sudo grubinstall --root-directory=/mnt/ hd0
<genii> Sorry for lag, work is quite busy right now
<ScorpKing> Dustin3: sorry that's supposed to be grub-install with the - in there
 * ScorpKing hands genii some fresh coffee and dougnuts..
<genii> Yay coffee!
 * genii sips and munches
<ScorpKing> hehe..
<Dustin3> hmm ok
<Dustin3> cheers guys
<Dustin3> I'll give it a go
<david> What command do I use to install ndiswrapper?
<genii> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9                     for hardy
<Hexagown> ty
<genii> Hexagown: np
<Hexagown> YES!! It works!!!!
<genii> Yay!
<Hexagown> have to reboot! ty for helping me out! :D
<genii> Hexagown: Glad it finally got sorted out
<Hexagown> I'm so extream happy dude, I really stupid and noobich, but I think iv leard ALOT today.
<Hexagown> Thanks!
<genii> Hexagown: You're welcome
<Hexagown> I'll reboot now, cya soon
 * ScorpKing smiles..
<chfwiggum> gd evening irc!
<mithras> sry for asking the same question, but is it possible to get the kipi-plugins into ubuntu without having the complete kdelibs5-dev tree installed?
 * genii hands chfwiggum a coffee
<chfwiggum> genii: thx a bunch
<genii> chfwiggum: np
<chfwiggum> is blue-ray already supported in ubuntu/linux?
<genii> mithras: Have you tried to just sudo apt-get install kipi-plugins        ?
<mithras> yea, it will remove the qt4 version of digikam, but i try to install the kipi-plugins for kde4
<genii> chfwiggum: As far as I know, yes. eg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<chfwiggum> genii: ty
<mithras> digikam for kde3 is available with kipi-plugins. But they updated digikam to kde4-version and left the kipi-plugins out. Trying to compile from svn I need kdelibs5-dev, cmake sais
<mithras> *says
<genii> Time for me to logoff temporarily. See you all later
<Hexagown> Well guys, Iv learned alot today, but I have to go to bed now, but I'll join in tomorrow, Bye!
<DarkSmoke> yo
<DarkSmoke> has yesterday's problem been fixed in intrepid?
<DarkSmoke> the one that when you update the system there's no net ?
<dystopianray> DarkSmoke: you'd want to ask that in #kubuntu+1
<lockout> ouaiiiiiiiis
<lockout> ubuntu en force
<sarir> !devices
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devices
<sarir> !device
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about device
<sarir> i cant download pictures from my camera
<sarir> through the usb.....
<sarir> arg
<aniita> olaa
<itsatrick> Anybody having trouble installing KDE 4 in Ubuntu 8.10?  When I do and I log in via KDE4, I get a white screen, no kicker, and some icons that didn't load.
<sarir> any idea how to solve the problem?
<sarir> camera settings doesnt work
<sarir> nothing to do
<Dirus> is there a way to make the windows (meta) key bring up the app menu without removing the ability to make meta+KEY combos?
<Dirus> on google all I find is people renumbering the meta key to be F13, which gets rid of it's ability to act as a modifier
<dr_willis> #kde may know Dirus , ive seen that question asked in here befor.. personally I dont want ti to open the menu. :)  I perfer it as a modifier only key.
<Dirus> I wouldn't use it as such either, but I'm just trying to set it up for a friend's mother and wanted to make the key bindings as close to windows as possible
<jhutchins_wk> Dirus: I like having the left key be Menu and the right key be Meta.
<jhutchins_wk> I like my deadkey compose strings.
<exal> hi mrs, how are you in this beautiful day?
<peer`> does kubuntu 7.04 have a built in utility for mounting .iso files?
<trappist> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<peer`> now, when the image is mounted (will be mounting the Kubuntu 8.04 iso to install the OS), would it be viable to reformat the drive with new partitions while running kubuntu 7.04 off of one of those partitions or should I reformat from a LiveCD? Keep in mind I plan on doing a dual boot kubuntu/winxp pro setup.
<rickest> LiveCD
<peer`> alright
<rickest> clear
<peer`> when doing a dual boot install, should I install winxp or kubuntu furst
<peer`> *first
<rickest> peer`: absolutey winxp
<peer`> alright, and in the winxp partitioner should I format it as two ntfs parts or one ntfs part and one unparted
<rickest> the latter
<peer`> alright
<rickest> you don't really need to format it, just make sure an empty partition exists
<peer`> yeah
<peer`> well that's what I was asking
<rickest> kubuntu will, I believe, recommend ext3 which should be good for you
<peer`> yeah, it uses ext3
<peer`> i installed 7.04 earlier today
<peer`> before realizing that
<peer`> 1. I could still need winxp, 2. there's a newer distro
<rickest> heh.  if you ever do linux THEN XP, it can be fixed but you'll need a LiveCD again and a little knowledge on reinstalling grub
<peer`> oh crap
<peer`> haha
<peer`> well
<peer`> I am pretty much
<peer`> the definition of noob
<rickest> we all are about something  :)
<peer`> in the terminal window
<peer`> I can
<peer`> man stuff
<peer`> and xeyes
<rickest> xeyes++  that one goes way back, you use a mac before?
<peer`> yeah way back when
<peer`> like Macintosh II
<peer`> I still have my tetris and simcity floppies for the Mac II
<rickest> lol sweet
<peer`> yeah
<peer`> tetris, super tetris and simcity
<peer`> how stable is KDE4.1.2?
<rickest> have heard mostly good but haven't tried it personally
<peer`> Is KDE 4.0 stable?
<peer`> I want to run KDE 4.x but don't want to run an unstable environment
<rickest> I'm still on 3.5.9
<peer`> ah
<nelsonstreet> Anyone get VLC player to work on Kubuntu yet?
<PEAKTOP> how to completely remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<user_> hey
<dr_Willis> fire up the package manager, search for kde, start removing things. is one way
<dr_Willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<dr_Willis> is another way. follow that guide.
<dr_Willis> Good Luck
#kubuntu 2008-10-16
<user_> hi there
<user_> anyone realy good with kde sound here
<_xweb> hey
<user_> hey :)
<user_> same problem haha
<_xweb> still no sound
<_xweb> try http://linuxquestions.org
<sevenseeker> anyone here have experience with dpatch for packaging?
<genii> sevenseeker: Try #ubuntu-motu
<sevenseeker> genii: great, thank you
<Guest38135> can someone tell me what the "upgrade all" button means in adept manager?
<genii> Guest38135: It means upgrade all applications to the latest available as well as upgrade your kernel version to the latest available
<Guest38135> so its good to do?
<genii> GeneRALLY SPEAKING, YES
<genii> Apologies on capslock
<administrator> hello peeps
<administrator> need an answer on s qestion ive got
<administrator> ive got ARk for extracting files will this let me extract RAR Files???
<chfwiggum> administrator: if u installed unrar or sth like that - sure
<afeijo> hey all
<afeijo> can I use firefox 2 and 3 on my machine??
<chfwiggum> afeijo: sure, go ahead
<afeijo> just install both thru adept? cool
<afeijo> same profile or should I use 2?
<administrator> chfwiggum is that a different program then???
<chfwiggum> afeijo: i think it might be the same profile, but its a guess
<afeijo> hmmm
<chfwiggum> administrator: u need unrar to extract the rar files
<afeijo> for safety I will use 2 and add to my shortcut the -p option
<chfwiggum> ark is only handling the extractions
<chfwiggum> u also might want unzip and gzip and so on
<genii> afk
<chfwiggum> administrator: its easily installed via adep
<chfwiggum> adept
<peer`> would burning a 700mb iso to a dvd to use as an installation disk be a viable option or should I use a CD-R? The target computer does have a dvd drive btw
<administrator> ah ryt im just found it there now thanks very much for all your help on this
<chfwiggum> peer`: u may also use a dvd, i also did this
<chfwiggum> administrator: youre welcome
<chrisruls00> #compiz-fusion
<administrator> chfwiggum ive installed this but cant see it in my menu anywere, is this supposed ot happen???
<chfwiggum> administrator: nope
<chfwiggum> administrator: but u can start it from a console or via alt+F2
<administrator> chfwiggum ive tried to run it by pressing alt+f2 but its not coming up anywere
<chfwiggum> administrator: :) firtst u press alt+F2 then u enter firefox in that commandline :)
<rich_> Hi All. I have package to install. When execute 'make' this comes back: http://pastebin.com/d77320480
<rich_> Anyone can help ?
<administrator> sorry about this im new to this system
<administrator> ill try now
<peer`> on a 20gb drive, what's a good swap space for kubuntu?
<chfwiggum> administrator: no worries
<rich_> peer: swap should be 2x your ram size :)
<chfwiggum> administrator: y would u install both ff versions?
<peer`> okay so I can get away with a 1gb swap? ram is 512
<chfwiggum> rich_: i think 1GB is more than enough
<administrator> chfwiggum ??????
<chfwiggum> administrator: did u install FF2 AND FF3? or did i get u wrong
<administrator> o ryt firefox soorry firefox 3
<chfwiggum> administrator: i am so sorry
<chfwiggum> administrator: i got confused. i took u for the guy who installed both firefoxes
<chfwiggum> administrator: my bad
<administrator> o ryt no tour ok dnt worry
<administrator> your*
<rich_> chfwiggum: that was old advice given to me by one of polish hackers, when 128mb ram was extreme luxury... :-)
<rocio> hola a todos
<chfwiggum> administrator: ure the rar guy. u simply start ark
<administrator> yip then wot??
<chfwiggum> rich_: that were different times then :)
<chfwiggum> administrator: then u unpack it, if u like
<administrator> does it let me extract rar files of this???
<rich_> Yep:) does anyone know how to help me with that unexacutable 'make' ? details:  http://pastebin.com/d77320480
<administrator> i think i tried the other nite and itwouldnt let me
<chfwiggum> administrator: if theres a rar-file ark will extract it
<administrator> ok ill tyr in a sec and let you know is that ok??
<marco> presenti?
<woddf2> Hello
<vom> hi all - anyone here running the spanking new flash 10 plugin ?
<vom> im trying to see if you can reproduce a crash - just go to http://www.vzw.com (verizon wireless)
<vom> on my end (kubuntu 8.04 - ff3) it crashes upon loading the middle section of the page
<user_> computer turned its self off
<albuntu> user_: check the power , power supply or check your battery if you have a laptop. lol
<user_> hehe
<user_> albuntu: u any good with trouble shooting sound?
<crimsun> what about sound?
<albuntu> user_: i dont know. maybe i can help. tell me whats your problem
<user_> kde wont play sounds yet alsa is setup
<user_> correctly
<user_> and works
<user_> things like, system sounds, and web browsers
<user_> yet, amrock plays sounds
<albuntu> user_: try restarting alsa in terminal and pastebin the output
<user_> how do i go about doing that
<albuntu> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<crimsun> 1) make sure everything uses ALSA's 'default' device, not something specific like 'plug:hw:*' or 'hw:*'
<crimsun> 2) make sure artsd's idle timeout is set to a very short interval
<user_> just said shutting down alsa then setting up alsa
<user_> crimsun: , dont know how mate
<crimsun> 3) make sure you're not using something attempting to bypass ALSA, like OSS emulation
<user_> no emulation
<crimsun> BTW, "restarting" alsa-utils doesn't "restart" ALSA.  It sets and resets the volume levels.
<crimsun> we'll be hacking that crap out so people don't continue to mistakenly use it for "restarting ALSA"
<user_> crimsun, its weard, basicly,its a clean install
<user_> the device is usb
<crimsun> user_: is it the only sound device, or do you have an onboard, too?
<user_> i have onboard disabled
<user_> via bios
<crimsun> user_: what's the output from `asoundconf list' in a Konsole?
<user_> u know a good website where i can paste that
<user_> ahh topic!
<user_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58113/
<crimsun> user_: except you need `asoundconf list', not just `asoundconf'
<user_> oops
<user_> um
<user_> camera and default
<user_> camera is the webcam as it has a mic
<crimsun> user_: which is listed top-wise (on top of the other)?
<user_> camera top
<crimsun> user_: ok, and 'default' is the usb headset?
<user_> think so
<user_> thats the only other card connected
<crimsun> user_: (I'm nearly positive it is.)  ok, you'll need:  `asoundconf set-default-card default'
<crimsun> user_: then, log out of KDE and back in
<user_> ok
<user_> ill log back out and in
<user_> well done
<user_> :)
<user_> worked
<user_> so basicly the problem was the card not being default?
<crimsun> user_: correct
<user_> thanks crimsun :)
<user_> very helpfull
<Brydenn> hey guys
<Brydenn> need some driver help for my CreativeLabs X-Fi Fatality sound card
<Brydenn> anyone know if theres good drivers out there for it? :(
<crimsun> not officially supported in Kubuntu Hardy or Intrepid (and won't be, since upstream is just now writing drivers for it)
<Brydenn> ya i ran across some beta stuff
<crimsun> if you're interested, you can track Takashi's work in his git tree, where he's hacking support for the X-Fis into ALSA
<crimsun> (progress is extremely rapid, as he's an amazing programmer)
<Brydenn> http://connect.creativelabs.com/opensource/Wiki/SoundCard Support.aspx
<Brydenn> thats what i found
<dr_willis> X-Fi has sort of been a dissapointment.. Creative really dropped the ball on their linux support.
<dwidmann> or lack thereof
<dr_willis> Im not sure how useable it is now, or even if 8.10 will have support for it.
<dr_willis> I was about to get one a few months ago.. and discovered that. :) so i got a low end audigy for my machine
<Brydenn> i have 8.1 installed now and have NO sound :(
<adrian> what do I have to do to unarchive a .rar Torrent file ? If anyone can help, please private me. Thanks
<dwidmann> adrian: install unrar or unrar-free and then ark or the unrar command should be able to handle it
<adrian> the unrar-free I should find at Applications - Add/Remove ?
<scriptx> i seem to get this at every kde4 login:  KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus, error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path:
<scriptx> empty
<dwidmann> adrian: maybe, try adept manager otherwise
<adrian> ok dwid, thanks for youre help :)
<rogan_> best wireless keyboard/mouse for linux support?
<g__> Hi
<g__> some1 here?
<dwidmann> Yeah
<ghel> lo
<genii> Yes
<genii> /j #ubuntu-ops
<genii> bah
<g__> ok all with kde4?
<dwidmann> it's improving. It's getting pretty stable but still hasn't achieved feature parity with kde3.
<peer`> will kubuntu 8.04 have drivers built in for my wireless card? it's an airlink101 AWLC3026
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> peer`,  its hard to tell. withoug checking the docs/forums
<g__> sorry i don't know why i'm here...i've a problem with my microfone on acer travermate 8103..
<scriptx> i seem to get this at every kde4 login:  KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus, error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path
<g__> some one could help me?
<g__> thanks
<g__> g
<joegeek> Im having trouble setting up my Logitech Quickcam Pro 5000,..  Im run`n kubuntu hardy on a ibm thinkpad t41p,...  I also have a Logitech Quickcam EC witch works fine in any software I want to run,..  however, the only software Ive been able to get the Pro 5000 to work on is webcamd, and even then the colors are way off,..   I need both of these cams to work simutanously,...
 * genii hands Pici a coffee
<g__> eveerybody asked but no1 response..
<dwidmann> what kind of problem g__?
<scriptx> sounds like a driver issue, joegeek
<g__> thanks
<psyco> Yo guys.
<scriptx> brb
<g__> no front microfone wors...
<psyco> I have a HD and I want to make it pure storage, but when I format it to ext3  I can't paste anything.
<psyco> What do I have to do to beable to write things.
<g__> i've proved with alsamixer too!
<peer`> alright, turns out there's no out of the box support for my wireless card and I will need to use NDISwrapper to get it working. The wireless chipset is a Marvell 88w8335, is there any driver for linux for that so I can avoid using NDISwrapper?
<genii> g__: Sounds suspiciously like an issue with the Intel HDA soundcard. What does command in Konsole of:   lspci | grep Audio                    report as your soundcard model?
<g__> now i try to put on a consoll...
<psyco> How should I format a HD so that I can backup stuff like Music and Downloads?
<g__> this is the return:thanks>;
<g__> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<peer`> nevermind, I got off my lazy ass and did a little bit of digging, found the article for the Marvell 88w-etc driver
<peer`> thanks anyways.
<g__> tanks
<dwidmann> psyco: could just do one huge partition if you wanted to ... whatever filesystem you've decided you like best
<psyco> I tried ext3 but for somereason I couldn't write anything.
<genii> !intelhda | g__
<ubottu> g__: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<dwidmann> psyco: you might need to give yourself write privileges
<psyco> ooooo
<genii> g__: Follow the instructions in the link provided above for your issue
<dwidmann> psyco: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /path/to/mountpoint/of/the/device
<psyco> dwidmann: brb need to reboot, then I shall see if I can slove this :D (yourte a genius)
<psyco> TY
<g__> yea another guide thank now i try...thak to all ,special genii and ubotto
<g__> yes i retry to put on my alsa driver...
<joegeek> scriptx: I have both v4l and v4l2 installed i also have uvc installed as well,...  what am i missing or what may I have set wrong?
<g__> sorry thanks for all 4 help,but now i've to go...may later i'll retry with your solution thanks  at all 4 your time!!!
<genii> Have fun
<g__> you too!
<g__> bye
<peer`> anybody here good with windows networking perchance?
<peer`> it's related in so far as I need to do a little windows networking bastardizing to get a connection on my kubuntu rig
<draik> ign0ramus: Hey there.
<ign0ramus> whoa
<draik> MrKennie: Hello. I am trying to document what we did yesterday. This will prove to be fun.
 * genii sips a coffee
 * draik puts his cup out in hopes for some of genii's coffee
 * genii fills draik's cup with delicious Kubuntu coffee
<draik> SWEET!
<draik> Thanks genii
<genii> hehe You're welcome
 * draik is actually craving coffee now.
<rogan_> how do i install the visualizers for amarok
<vom> anyone here running flash 10 in kubuntu ?
<genii> vom: I'm aparently running   10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2   according to apt-cache policy
<genii> So it could be 9.0.124 or possibly 10.0.1.128
<genii> 10.0.1.218 rather
<rogan_> any way to make amarok play mp4 format?
<genii> rogan_: Maybe look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193748
<vom> genii: what does adobe's test page say you have ?
<vom> google 'flash test'
<genii> vom: It doesn't report the version. Just a box running their flash logo with "Experience.Powerful.Results." and "Installation Complete"
<vom> genii: you have to click on the 'info' tab on the right
<genii> 9.0.124.0
<vom> ahh :(
<vom> thanks anyway
<genii> np
<dsmith_> could someone NOT install kde4 as default,  in ibex?
<genii> Works perfectly on all sites I've visited, as a side note
<vom> genii: yeah im troubleshooting an issue with the newly released flash 10
<genii> dsmith_: Since it comes by default with kde4, the short answer is likely No
<vom> im thinking it kubuntu specific
<vom> i.e. ubuntu/gnome folks are fine
<dsmith_> hmmmmmmm
<vom> i installed ubuntu 8.04 in virtualbox and i cant reproduce it
<dsmith_> why not give people the option? instead of forcing it?
<genii> dsmith_: However maybe ask in #ubuntu+1
<vom> :(
<dsmith_> ok
<mu3en> after finding no way to get suspend on the KDM login screen yesterday, I'm looking for an alternative way to restart my x server after resume. any ideas?
<putra> hai...
<dsmith_> too me it seems the forced upgrade ot kde4 is like MS forcing users to vista, coming from xp
<dsmith_> imho
<genii> Well, kde3.x is being abandoned by KDE. so whats to do then?
<genii> dsmith_: I agree with you btw. Just that the fact is as I've stated it above
<mu3en> genii, dsmith, still another year though right? kde4 should come a long way by then.
<genii> Traditionally the kde X.2 releases have been fairly good
<genii> 3.2 was classic for example
<mu3en> and plus, people pay money for vista...
<dsmith_> hmmmmm
<dsmith_> kde4 just hasn't warmed to me yet
<dsmith_> I dont know what it is.. perhaps it mimics vista too much
<dsmith_> in appearance
<mu3en> i feel you though, me neither...but well, it is kinda promising
<mu3en> i mean, it could be...potentially...
 * dsmith_ wonders if the dev's ever got honest feedback from users.
<mu3en> it's only two iterations along, still needs more community momentum behind it i guess...as long as we're all sitting in kde3, it's gonna be tough.
<dsmith_> yep
<joegeek> anyone have experince work`n with / debugging video4linux?
<genii> joegeek: Maybe ask in channel #v4l    :)
<joegeek> perhaps debugging is the wrong term,...  i think i may mean just getting the crap to work with a peticular piece of equipment,...   no activity in there for the past 3 hours
<Krooks> I just downloaded opera for ubuntu fofrom opera website. Now how do I install it ?
<Krooks> There is no way to open/import the deb package in Adept
<genii> Krooks: Why not just use the opera version which you can already install from in the package manager?
<Krooks> genii: opera not there
<genii> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in hardy
<genii> Hmm
<Krooks> genii: is it difficult ? In redhat I just do rpm -ihv package.rpm. Any si,ilar commnad in ubuntu ?
<genii> Krooks: If you have:   deb http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages                         it will be
<genii> (in your sources.list)
<genii> Krooks: At any rate for deb install on commandline:  sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<Krooks> done. thanks
<TeslaTony> Is there a way to leave a user a message without them being logged in?
<genii> TeslaTony: memo
<TeslaTony> Cool. Thanks
<genii> TeslaTony: /memoserv help                for syntax
<TeslaTony> Ah...nevermind. I'm talking about my linux system. When I lock the screen, the unlock dialog gives me the option to leave a message, or log in a different user. I want to be able to leave the memo, but not have that account logged in
<kywa> fdsaf
<kywa> dsa
<kywa> fd
<kywa> asf
<kywa> sa
<kywa> f
<kywa> asdf
<kywa> d
<kywa> saf
<kywa> ds
<kywa> af
<genii> kywa: Please stop that
<zk> how to add language support
<kywa> i  love you
<genii> kywa: If you have some question regarding Kubuntu please ask it. Otherwise the place for idle talk is in #kubunt-offtopic please
<genii> kywa: #kubuntu-offtopic      rather
<kywa> sorry i will get out now
<mneptok> i'd do what he says. he looks mean.
<genii> zk: kde3?
<zk> genii,kde4
<genii> zk: Which language to change to?
<joegeek> ok,..  i think I may have figured out my prob,..   not that i've solved it, but that i may have identified it,...    are there problems with having v4l1 and v4l2 installed on the same system?  is there software that'll use v4l1 but not compatable w/ v4l2?  and is camgrab one of those pieces of software,...  the software I wanna use is camgrab,..  It'll use my Quickcam EC (/dev/video1), but not my Quickcam Pro 5000 (/dev/video0), though it works with
<joegeek> webcamd,...
<zk> genii:My language selector cann't use. K--->System-->Language support cann't use.
<genii> zk: You may need to install a package with name like: language-pack-kde-ur   for Urdu language for instance, or language-pack-kde-eo for Esperanto and so on
<genii> zk: Before K..System..Language     knows about it
<zk> genii:ok,I try.
<rogan> eloo
<joshua__> how do i connect to irc.freenode?
<emilsedgh> joshua__: you are already
<joshua__> oh
<joshua__> im using ubuntu 8.1 and i cant update......... or add/remove software
<joshua__> it keeps crashing... do i have any other options?
<emilsedgh> joshua__: what is the error message you get?
<emilsedgh> joshua__: actually 'i cant' isnt so informative
<joshua__> errror:opening the cache
<joshua__> parcing dependcy depends
<joshua__> its really long
<jussi01> joshua__: please copy and paste the error into a pastebin so we can see it
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<joshua__> 'E:Problem parsing dependency Depends, E:Error occurred while processing btnx (NewVersion1), E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/repoubuntusoftware.info_dists_harty_all_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<jussi01> joshua__: are you using ubuntu ultimate?
<joshua__> yes
<joshua__> how did you know?
<jussi01> joshua__: Im sorry, we cant support that here as it has different sources and other stuff
<jussi01> you need to join their support channel
<jussi01> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<joshua__> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<joshua__> i get this when i try in terminal mode
<PoisonArrow> the new vesrsion well beta 8.10 supports my wireless card flawlessly now, I was wondering why is that, i heard it was becuase of the kernel 2.6.27 is that true?
<joshua__> thanks for nothing guys
<jussi01> joshua__: as I mentioned earlier, we cant helpyou as you are not running kubuntu.
<joshua__> i see
<joshua__> figured it out myself anyway
<jussi01> great to hear. :)
<joshua__> searched through google
<sigma> anyone here using konq kde4 as a browser?
<mu3en> #kubuntu-kde4
<rogan> need a script to party lock amarok.. i got one form there site but it didnt work
<SkEmO> is there any wine update? cos mine doesent seem to work
<SkEmO> or how can i fix it? i try to start an application, this starts to load and simply closes before loading
<Unity`Kubuntu> can anyone help me figure out compiz
<_tom_> hi guys
<_tom_> short question: I can't find any documentation on the web about krunner and its features in kde4?
<_tom_> for exmaple how can I use strigi from krunner
<_tom_> how can i open files/directories with it....
<_tom_> etc...
<chalcedony> /ms
 * chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony> silly /
<chalcedony> is anyone around who knows kmail ?
<jars> hallo
<zer0o> sorry guys
<zer0o> what does this mean? Torbutton on Firefox 3 is known to leak your timezone and livemarks via Tor.
<_tom_> short question about KDE4:  I can#t find any documentation about strigi + krunner how can i open files/folders from krunner? how do I make a strigi-search from krunner? how do I execute shell commands?  etc....
<mat___> Can I download updates from identical pc on my lan instead of having to download updates "twice"
<frevi645> Hi! I'm on Intrepid beta and I'm trying to download the kernel source but apt-get complains that it can't check the gnupg signature and therefor quits. Any help? Please?
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | frevi645
<ubottu> frevi645: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<ActionParsnip> frevi645: like you were told in #ubuntu
<frevi645> yes, its just that I asked here first sorry
<ActionParsnip> frevi645: you are using alpha software which hasnt been released yet, its fairly buggy
<frevi645> I know
<ActionParsnip> then why install it?
<frevi645> well.... no it's listed as beta on the website
<katrina> to file bug reports to make things better ;-)
<frevi645> because I need to test some new wake on lan functionality
<frevi645> and that
<ActionParsnip> ok, well its your computer
<frevi645> yes, obviously there is no important data on it :) thanks for your concern ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> np :D
<Rasputin> can i download updates from another pc on my network instead of having to download twice from internet?
<katrina> i would imagine if it caches the dowloaded .deb files you could could copy them over and install them, though i dont know for sure, i would imagine that they get deleted once they are installed
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | Rasputin
<ubottu> Rasputin: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<ActionParsnip> Rasputin: or you could smbmount the /var/apt/cache folder of the other system as it stores the debs of updates until you run sudo apt-get clean
<katrina> ah so it does keep them around, thats good to know
<ActionParsnip> katrina: yeah its so you dont have to redownload what you already have
<ActionParsnip> katrina: its kinda worthless imho as most folks have broadband and stuff but for dialup folks with multiple pcs its a godsend
<katrina> yeah it seems like a waste of disk space when you have broadband, i wonder if there is a setting in the apt config to turn it off (will look later)
<ActionParsnip> katrina: sudo apt-get autoclean
<ActionParsnip> i think
<ActionParsnip> you can configure apt by editing some file
<katrina> looks like its in etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20archive
<rogan> how do i get the visualisers for amarok
<ActionParsnip> rogan: i think its in tools
<rogan> libvisual is not installed
<ActionParsnip> rogan: get it installed then
<llll> user1@desktop1:~$ sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<llll> >>> sudoers file: syntax error, line 23 <<< sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 23.          i just inserted    user1 ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarter   at the end in /etc/sudoers and i think now i cant sudo.. any help ?
<ActionParsnip> llll: did you add a carridge return on the end of the line?
<ActionParsnip> llll: and its considered bad ettiquette to ask in loads of rooms
<Rasputin> whats going on? is my irc knackered
<ActionParsnip> Rasputin: maybe your connection is flakey
<Rasputin> ActionParsnip: probably, where's the file that apt saves the .debs too, can I just tar that up and put it on sd card then untar on other pcs?
<ActionParsnip> sure
<ActionParsnip> Rasputin: /var/apt/cache
<ActionParsnip> Rasputin: if its wron then try sudo find /var -name *.deb
<Rasputin> not there, mind would apt-get clean remove the folder too
<ActionParsnip> Rasputin: no only the contents
<ActionParsnip> Rasputin: you could always go all out with: cd / && sudo find -name *.deb
<Rasputin> zzzzzz
<ActionParsnip> no news is good news :D
<Rasputin> I need a .deb on my system mind!!    It's in var/cache/apt/archives - that sound right
<ActionParsnip> Rasputin: sure, you can install individual debs with sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<Nasj> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi nasj
<serenity> hi
<serenity> i installed digikam 0.10 out via the repos of intrepid, but there is no marble integration. Any packaged i missed? libmarble and stuff are installed
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | serenity
<ubottu> serenity: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<serenity> ActionParsnip: just moved to #kubuntu-kde4 ;)
<ActionParsnip> cool, intrepid isnt supported in the official rooms
<amerigo_> hi at all
<romance> hi all
<amerigo_> hello
<adrian_> can I change my nickname?
<adrian_> or I can only use the administrator name?
<krash> You should be able to change your nickname...
<Nasj> yo krash :P
<krash> Did you add a user name?
<krash> Yo Nasj :)
<krash> Been up all night have ya?
<adrian_> an username to the OS ?
<Nasj> naah
<krash> adrian_ yeah are you on the live cd or did you install?
<adrian_> installed
<adrian_> last night windows pissed me off, and I've installed ubuntu to see how it is
<krash> adrian_ It should have made a seperate account via your name or something which I suppose you are calling the administrator?
<adrian_> and.. I like it much :)
<krash> adrian_ I've been on ubuntu for like a month now hehe :)
<adrian_> I didn't, this is the only account I've made
<adrian_> r u still on that ubuntu?
<krash> adrian_ are you logged in as root? well no, I had to try out the kubuntu beta :)
<adrian_> :)
<adrian_> well... sience I'm new to Linux ... I have no ideea what a root means :D
<krash> backed up all my stuff, and switched, I like kubuntu colors better hehe
<krash> the username you're logged in as, isn't root correct?
<adrian_> beats me... i've just made the account and logged in to search drivers and stuff
<adrian_> like beryl
<adrian_> that impressed me the most
 * krash agrees absolutely.
<adrian_> :)
<krash> adrian_ well I highly doubt you are logged in as root, which in windows terms would be administrator
<krash> afk a few gotta shake a tower
<adrian_> good luck :)
<aantipop> so no kde3 in intrepid ?
<Nasj> so krash
<Nasj> I found out that if i use esc i can chose wich device to boot from
<Nasj> :D
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> kubuntu: xine was unable to iniitialize any audio drivers
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> how do i fix that?
<GeOcs> lol
<GeOcs> ./nick does the job
<GeOcs> I've just listened music with Amarok player, and suddenly it became grey and I had to force quit it.
<GeOcs> now it wont start
<GeOcs> and no sound from any other player or movie player will come
<aantipop> maybe its still running in background
<aantipop> try to kill it
<GeOcs> can anyone tell me what is the problem? it is fixable?
<GeOcs> like, from task manager?
<aantipop> yeah..or in the terminal
<GeOcs> can u please teach me how?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> um.. i've just update to the new kernel and rebootes. xine wont recognize audio drivers
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> rebooted*
<krash> Nasj: ahh yeah mine's f8 nice though :)
<Nasj> i tried booting other HDD it blinked for a bit
<Nasj> and the switched to my other hdd
<Nasj> searching for OS
<Nasj> xd
<krash> Nasj: Yeah it won't unless you have something in it's MBR to boot
<Nasj> but can i partition my storage HDD with the kubuntu installaition ?
<krash> Nasj: Yeah
<Nasj> is there high risk of data loss ?
<krash> Nasj: Very low risk actually
<krash> Nasj: I've never lost any and I've dual booted for ever now
<Nasj> ok
<Nasj> so in the installation
<Nasj> i can pick 25gig of my storage hd to partition and install kubuntu in ?
<krash> Nasj: it'll ask you if you want to use the entire disk, don't do that...
<Nasj> no thats obvious xD
<Nasj> :P
<nelnel> hi
<krash> Nasj: Yep, you'll get to manually partition it I still prefer reiserfs but ext3 is good too I guess
<Nasj> ok
<Nasj> downloading CD now :)
<krash> Nice which one you downloading? 8.04 or the beta?
<Nasj> Kubuntu 8.04 - Featuring the mature KDE 3 and supported until October 2009
<krash> hi nelnel
<Nasj> :D
<Nasj> taht one
<GeOcs> who knows how to install steam & cs, css & cz on ubuntu? (-:
<krash> Nasj: Hehe I was using Ubuntu 8.04 untill I hopped to kubuntu 8.10 beta :P
<Nasj> ok
<Nasj> difference between ubutnu and kubuntu is KDE and Gnome right ?
<krash> Nasj: pretty much yeah but when I used ubuntu I still installed kde and used it too
<Nasj> whats the major difference between gnome and kde ?
<Nasj> kde more user friendly ?
<Tm_T> Nasj: more feature rich, more configurable, more flexible etc etc
<Nasj> ok
<Tm_T> Nasj: in my books all that is more user friendly yes
<Nasj> ok good :D
<Rasputin> I'm back - with regards copying apt/cache to another pc.... I tried "sudo tar -cvzf apt-update.tar.gz /var/cache/apt/archives" and then copied to SD card - took to another machine and "tar -C / -zxvf apt-update.tar.gz" but get an error, is that wrong?
<katrina> Rasputin: whats the error?
<Rasputin> invalid compressed data--format violated ..... the SD card is vfat would that corrupt it?
<ubuntoil> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ActionParsnip> Rasputin: you could make an iso of it then run fsck on the sd card
<tobor> Hi all, just moved a pair of SATA disks to a new box (disks have a kubuntu install on them)  on boot the mouse isn't getting picked up.  Is there a Kubuntu equivalent for Kudzu? to reset the hardware configurstion?
<ActionParsnip> !info kudzu
<ubottu> Package kudzu does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> tobor: try sudo modprobe mousedev
<tobor> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> tobor: is it just a usb mouse or is it something fancier?
<tobor> hmmmm,  FATAL: Module mousedev not found.
<tobor> less fancy.  normal pd2 connected mouse
<tobor> *ps2
<tobor> and when I boot the ide drive (that has RedHat 7.2!! on it ) the mouse is fine..
<tobor> (RedHat 7.2 from the Pre-enterprise RedHat days... :-) )
<ActionParsnip> tobor: ok so its a ps2 mouse thats cool
<ActionParsnip> let e webbrowse
<ActionParsnip> tobor: can i see your /etc/X11/xorg.conf please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | tobor
<ubottu> tobor: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagle_> hi, is here someone who can help me bringing my intel ac 97 soundcard back to work? it worked well before the update, but now alsa doesn't find the card...?
<ActionParsnip> eagle_: did you update to intrepid?
<tobor> ActionParsnip: note - the first time i booted thissetup the mouse worked fine, the second  time I booted it, I got a message that /dev/disk/by-uuid/<mess o' digits> was missing and itdropped into busybox.
<tobor> ActionParsnip: Am rebooting to a diff hardware config right now.
<eagle_> sorry, to what?
<LjL^> eagle_: to the beta version of ubuntu, 8.10
<ActionParsnip> tobor: thats because the UID of the disk will be different in the new system when you hauled it across
<eagle_> i think not. i updated as usual with the adept update manager to the kernel version 2.6.24-21
<ActionParsnip> eagle_: you may need to setup your sound agin for the new kernel
<eagle_> i tried, but i had no success. the needed module is not be loaded, so i tried with modprobe which told me that the module doesn't exist
<tobor> ActionParsnip: anyway to get around that?
<Rasputin> ActionParsnip: the card did corrupt that tar, I ended up sharing it via my NAS on debian - seems to have worked. cheers
<ActionParsnip> tobor: i think you need to recalculate the UID somehow
<tobor> ActionParsnip: hmm.
 * tobor longs for the days when all disks were called /dev/sd<n>  (BSD 4.2) 
<ActionParsnip> tobor: they are, i personally dont know what this uid stuff is, you could backup the old fstab and have it without just to test
<tobor> ActionParsnip: OK, looks like i may have a deep hardware issue, removing the ATA controller card (Highpoint technologies) from the system and booting RH7.2 everything works fine.
<Nasj> so
<Nasj> just donwload the CD
<Nasj> downloaded*
<ActionParsnip> tobor: but that has a different fstab surely?
<tobor> ActionParsnip: yes.. AND - No SATA drives, AND plugged the ide drives back in.
<ActionParsnip> Nasj: md5 check the image you downloaded to make sure its ok
<Nasj> how ?
<ActionParsnip> tobor: extra drives may more the drive numbers around for grub
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Nasj
<ubottu> Nasj: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Nasj> thankyou
<tobor> ActionParsnip: heh, RH7.2 is back from the days RH used LILO... :-)  just booting it for a sanity check.
<ActionParsnip> Nasj: if its incorrect you will need to redownload
<ActionParsnip> tobor: it uses lilo by default, ubuntu can use lilo if you like
<tobor> ActionParsnip: now testing RH7.2 with the SATA card plugged in
<Nasj> ActionParsnip i only got the iso
<Nasj> where do i get the md5sum he has to check it iwth
<ActionParsnip> Nasj: well go get the md5 from the same place you pulled the iso from
<tobor> ActionParsnip: RH7.2 w/ SATA card booted fine, now trying with 1 SATA drive powered up and plugged in
<ActionParsnip> tobor: how big is your psu?
<Nasj> ActionParsnip: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download I cant find it
<tobor> ActionParsnip: 300W I think
<tobor> will verify
<ActionParsnip> tobor: id add up what you are trying to power, it might not be enough
<ActionParsnip> tobor: did you get the kde4 iso?
<tobor> ActionParsnip: hmmmm, label says "MAX Load: 300W"
<tobor> I took whateverthe default was, so I dont think I have kde4
<ActionParsnip> Nasj: did you get the remix iso with kde4?
<ActionParsnip> tobor: wrong target, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Nasj: http://whyamistilltyping.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/ubuntu-804-md5-checksums/
<ActionParsnip> Nasj: use a tool to calculate the hash then compare it to the relevant line on that site
<regital> hey
<divinesoul> i have a problem with my sound after i upgraded my kernel version to 2.6.24-21 now i have lost all my sound can anyone help me
<regital> kmix?
<regital> divinesoul: have you tried kmix?
<divinesoul> actually i am on ubuntu
<regital> have you tried asking #ubuntu?
<divinesoul> but they said someone had a same kind a problem over here in kubuntu
<regital> ah ok
<divinesoul> so i thought i could get some help over here
<divinesoul> it is driving me nuts
<regital> i heard theres a way to copy text by just highlighting it... how do i do that?
<divinesoul> select the text and press enter once and then paste it
<lexa__> Всем привет
<lexa__> Нужна помощь
<lexa__> Привет, люди
<lexa__> Кто устанавливал драйвер на Creative SB Xtreme Gamer?
<divinesoul> guys anyone home
<CyD> regital: you click the middle mouse button to paste selected text
<Nasj> :25) * smartr (n=smartr@wlan115.comtec.e-technik.uni-kassel.de) has joined #kubuntu
<Nasj> (14:43:42) * oem (n=oem@S0106004005311308.cg.shawcable.net) Quit (Remote closed the connection)
<Nasj> (14:43:42) * ellas88 (n=ellas88@adsl8-9.ath.forthnet.gr) has joined #kubuntu
<Nasj> (14:43:59) * ella
<Nasj> oops
<Nasj> sorry about that
<Nasj>  <CyD> regital: you click the middle mouse button to paste selected text
<Nasj> was just testing
<CyD> :)
<regital> no i mean JUST by highlighting the text...
<IcyPolecat> hi there, anyone know how to force Kubuntu (KDE4.1) to remember my DNS servers between sessions? It remembers ok at home but at work they always come up blank. tia
<Pensacola> how come new opened apps (like smplayer wich uses qt4) don't follow the color scheme I've set in preferences?
<Pensacola> kde4.1.2 btw :)
<Pensacola> they wll accept it if I change color schemes when the app is open
<EnsaR> Kubuntu new surum add code?
<bakoora> hi
<MurielGodoi> Hi all, any1 noticed that "Window specific settings" is not considering opacity?
<JuJuBee> How to I tell nfs to use tcp rather than udp?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<jackson_> hello
<pepe> join /#test
<eagles0513875>  y for some reason with any other kernel besides 16 the x server doesnt want to work for me
<eagles0513875> [15:51] <eagles0513875> i cant load kde
<eagles0513875> [15:52] <eagles0513875> i end up on cli only
<eagles0513875> i was told i need to reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<eagles0513875> if i do does that whipe out my kde4 desktop that i have setup in conjunction with kde3
<zer0o>  hi how can i see my ip?
<eagles0513875> zer0o: ifconfig in terminal
<zer0o> thanks
<eagles0513875> no prob
<Nasj> krash: you here ?
<Hexagown> Hello guys
<webas> hi..any ideas how to play .ape formats? ( music )
<Hexagown> No, I'm New with Linux, but if its possible it use to work to start the media player with that file and it i'll download apps for it
<Hexagown> and u can also try sudo apt-get update
<Hexagown> at konsole
<genii> webas: Perhaps see http://aidanjm.wordpress.com/2007/02/04/converting-monkey%E2%80%99s-audio-ape-files-to-flac-in-ubuntu/
<webas> i will go try thanks genii
<Hexagown> Someone els having issues trying to install Skype?
<Hexagown> Nvm, got it working now :D
<manish> i am trying to subscribe to a usenet site "news://freetext.usenetserver.com/" but firefox gives a dialogue box saying choose an application. I want to set "Pan" as my default application for opening or subscribing to newsgroups. How to I do that. how to find the exe file in kbuntu
<Hexagown> exe isent a Linux format...
<manish> so how do i choose an application in kubuntu
<eagles0513875> !ape
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ape
<eagles0513875> !multimedia | webas
<ubottu> webas: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<eagles0513875> webas: check out those links
<Hexagown> Im not sure, Im new with Linux, all I know is that You need Wine to start exe files.
<eagles0513875> Hexagown: that is correct
<eagles0513875> !wine | manish
<ubottu> manish: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<webas> i installed few decoders of .ape and tried to convert..but with errors..i also reade that somehow to burn it to cd might be easier way..but k3b needs some stuff to handle .cue
<manish> i dont want to use windows program
<Hexagown> Yey, first time iv helped out here :D Allready love it ;)
<manish> i did "which pan" in terminal and found the path to the program but the server did not list itself as a subscription how do i suscribe to the newsgroup
<jmon> hello, is there a twitter client for ubuntu?
<manish> jmon: check the "sameplace extention for firefox it works with most of the IM Services
<manish> please some body tell me how do i add sites mentioned in www.dmoz.com in my "pan newsreader"
<IcyPolecat> jmon: gwibber is quite good. If you're running KDE4 then install the plasma fun pack to get a widget or in firefox use the twitkit sidebar
<Rioting_pacifist> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arkygeek> Hi everyone.  I have installed 8.04 and then FreeNX Server.  However, when I attempt to connect to it, it can't start a kde session... any ideas?  I think it is looking for kde3 and I installed the kde4 ver
<Nasj> Anyone know how I MD5 the Kubuntu 8.04 iso ?
<Nasj> MD% check*
<Nasj> MD5*
<Nasj> xD
<arkygeek> Nasj: k3b should do it automatically iirc
<Nasj> ??
<Nasj> Didn't get any of that
<arkygeek> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<genii> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<manish> i have the addressess of news servers ending in.htm but dont know the nntp adderssess of the same how do i find that or how do i add them to my newsreader
<luciano> hello guys
<luciano> i need to download debian, can anyone tech me how to do that?
<luciano> need help donloading debian please
<genii> luciano: Try http://www.debian.org/CD/
<GeOcs> why does my mouse move in the center of every folder I open ?
<GeOcs> what the hek did I activate?
<GeOcs> i'ts kinda anoying
<Nasj> genii
<Nasj> the problem is i cant find a checksum for it :S
<genii> Nasj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Nasj> aah thankyou :D
<genii> np
<luciano> tx
<luciano> guys, i downloaded an app called jigdo
<luciano> do u know how to uninstall it?
<scriptx> how did you install it?
<luciano> via terminal
<luciano> apt-get
<scriptx> apt-get remove <packagename>
<luciano> tx a lot
<luciano> i have another question
<luciano> somebody threw away a pentium III 500 with 156 of ram and a VGA
<luciano> those r the minimum requirements to run ubuntu
<luciano> but, will ubuntu run properly???
<luciano> or maybe too slow
<luciano> too many people going in and out
<luciano> any way to disable the join and left script?
<GeOcs> if u're using konversation
<GeOcs> look in Settings / Configure notifications
<luciano> and what do i do inside configure notidication?
<GeOcs> a nick left the channel
<GeOcs> and
<GeOcs> new nick joined the channel
<luciano> do i put the piece of papaer on the left or i dont?
<GeOcs> turn off all
<luciano> done
<luciano> tx
<luciano> now, can i install ubuntu in a pentium III 500 with 256 of ram?
<GeOcs> well, either it didn't worked, or i have to do that to every chanell
<GeOcs> didn't worked :)
<luciano> no it didn't
<GeOcs> dunno dude, I'm using ubuntu from yesterday ... my mouse it's moving by it's own
<GeOcs> so anoying
<luciano> taht's weird
<luciano> what happens to your mouse?
<GeOcs> compiz-fuzion messed it up
<GeOcs> and i don't know how to repair it :)
<luciano> i have no clue what you r talking about
<GeOcs> compiz it's a cool program
<GeOcs> here, let me show you
<GeOcs> w8
<GeOcs> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtNBZA980R8
<amerigo> someone can explame why (or the possibly reason) that my kubuntu at each reboot lost connection information???
<genii> luciano: To answer your question a P3 with 256Mb of ram will be fine
<eagles0513875> how do i have konversation auto identify me
<eagles0513875> !autoidentify
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoidentify
<eagles0513875> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<eagles0513875> !identify
<eagles0513875> the bots broken
<lantjie> hey guys how are you doin?
<lantjie> i want to ask how i play trainsignal videos on ubuntu
<lantjie> you know flash player etc
<eagles0513875> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<eagles0513875> lantjie: does that help any
<genii> lantjie: xine   see http://forums.trainsignal.com/showthread.php?t=120
<eagles0513875> genii: hey how do i auto identify on konversation it doesnt seem to be working for me
<genii> eagles0513875: Server List...Edit...Default Identity - Edit ... Bottom says:Auto Identify     put into text window 1    nickserv   into window 2     <yourpassword>
<eagles0513875> genii: do i need to close out completely out of konvo and come back in cuz even if i disconnect from this channel completely and connect to it again its not working says no such nick/channel
<eagles0513875> and when i identify manually it works
<genii> eagles0513875: Probably
<eagles0513875> genii: ok brb
<lantjie> eh guys thanx
<helpthisnoobie> hi everyone
<helpthisnoobie> is there a way to run the gnome desktop on kubuntu
<helpthisnoobie> yet still keep kde
<lantjie> hey guys i have another question: kan i play trainsignal training videos on ubuntu or i must play them in  windows
<lantjie> ?
<helpthisnoobie> plz help
<en1gma> sup all
<en1gma> i run ubuntu and am looking for QT in synaptic.....what is QT called
<michielv> helpthisnoobie, yes it's possible but I don't know how, if you google for it you will find the answer
<helpthisnoobie> let me try see what I can find
<helpthisnoobie> thanx michielv
<michielv> no problem
<DarthFrog> Good morning folks.
<Judau> Hello
<DarthFrog> Where does Kubuntu store information about X?  /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't seem to be anything I recognise anymore.
<amerigo>  someone can explame why (or the possibly reason) that my kubuntu at each reboot lost connection information???
<amerigo> kubuntu hardy 8.04
<Judau> I ran an update last night, and now my USB headset only gets sound generated by kubuntu, but no sound from any applications
<Judau> any ideas?
<DarthFrog> Judau: Don't you just love regressions?  File a bug report on that one, please.
<lantjie> #ubuntu
<amerigo> Judau: System >> Sound
<DarthFrog> Judau: It sounds like the sound server has been reconfigured, or is not running.
<michielv> helpthisnoobie: http://www.watchingthenet.com/switch-between-gnome-and-kde-desktops-in-ubuntu-or-kubuntu.html
<amerigo> default setting
<amerigo> close and retry
<Judau> my headset is at the top of the device preference list
<Judau> actually
<Judau> i have 2 copies of everything
<DarthFrog> Judau: Does all sound come out the speakers properly?
<DarthFrog> amerigo: Check /etc/network/interfaces and see if the info there is correct.
<Judau> yes
<DarthFrog> Judau: So it's just your headphones?
<Judau> usb headset
<Judau> like when i start up kubuntu I hear those noises
<helpthisnoobie> thanx michielv
<Judau> and same when i maximize a window
<Judau> i just don't hear anything from apps on my headset
<DarthFrog> What about once the desktop is up and running?
<helpthisnoobie> taking a look at that site now
<Judau> system noises i hear in my headset.  Like the sound that plays when i maximize a window
<DarthFrog> Judau: Well, the only thing I'd have to suggest would be to play around with the sound server in System Settings.
<helpthisnoobie> i thought u might be able to rum them on the same session...I guess not
<amerigo> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<helpthisnoobie> well looks like kde is more xp-like
<helpthisnoobie> gnome looks more like win98
<amerigo> DarthFrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58416/
<amerigo> this i've got
<DarthFrog> helpthisnoobie:  Superficially, yes.  But it has a *lot* more under the hood.  It's much more configurable than Gnome.
<eagles0513875> !ot | helpthisnoobie
<ubottu> helpthisnoobie: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles0513875> helpthisnoobie: also kde is better developed
<DarthFrog> amerigo: There's nothing there for eth0.
<amerigo> DarthFrog: infact
<amerigo> but i've chaged in system >> admin
<amerigo> have you some example
<amerigo> ??
<helpthisnoobie> yeah I can see that
<helpthisnoobie> I was wanting to give gnome a try....the more I learn the better
<DarthFrog> amerigo: Add the following two lines to that file:
<helpthisnoobie> i just got into linux about 3 months ago
<DarthFrog> iface eth0 inet dynamic
<DarthFrog> auto eth0
<helpthisnoobie> trying to learn as much as I can
<genii> dhcp   I think and not   dynamic     for that eth0 entry
<helpthisnoobie> ok how do i find out what version of kde i have
<DarthFrog> helpthisnoobie: It doesn't matter which desktop environment you choose, but my suggestion is to spend your time learning only one at the start.
<DarthFrog> genii: Thanks, I couldn't remember whether it was supposed to be dhcp or dynamic.  Since mine says static, .... :-)
<amerigo> DarthFrog: if i want a 192.186.x.x static?
<amerigo> DarthFrog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58422/ this may be correct?
<DarthFrog> amerigo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58425/ contains my interfaces file that sets a static IP.
<helpthisnoobie> thanx DarthFrog
<amerigo> then: sudo /etc/network/interfaces restart ????
<DarthFrog> amerigo: Works for me. :-)
<DarthFrog> amerigo: Sorry, I've not finished coffee yet.  I'm wrong!
<DarthFrog> amerigo: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<DarthFrog> :-)
<amerigo> thanks
<amerigo> very very
<DarthFrog> amerigo: sudo /etc/init.d/networkING restart
<DarthFrog> Oops. :-)
<DarthFrog> The blood level in my coffee system is too high!
<amerigo> thank i'm going to do "vi"
<DarthFrog> vi rocks.
<amerigo> still here?
<chimera_> list
<DarthFrog> Anyway, does anyone have an answer to my question about where X configuration is hiding these days?
<amerigo> DarthFrog: a question: but init.d isn't a part of samba?
<amerigo> DarthFrog: i was believe that
<DarthFrog> Nope.  Part of your basic system.  It contains all the startup scripts that might be used.
<Mr-S> X configuration: what do you mean by that exactly ?
<DarthFrog> Mr-S: /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't contain any info about which server to use, etc. anymore.
<amerigo> DarthFrog: so with init.d i can start all the process?
<DarthFrog> amerigo: Have a look at the README file in /etc/rc2.d
<amerigo> DarthFrog: okky
<Mr-S> xorg.conf only stores the setting for X. What do you mean by servers ?
<DarthFrog> Mr-S: How do I check & change which xorg-xserver is used?
<DarthFrog> It's not done in xorg.conf anymore.
<Mr-S> there is only one xorg server in use. Are you using dual screen perhaps ? Or Do you mean tty sessions ?
<dwidmann> DarthFrog: you can still describe it there ... it's just generating the conf on the fly.
<dwidmann> DarthFrog: look up bulletproof x for more details, I think.
<DarthFrog> dwidmann: Thanks!  That's the pointer I needed. :-)
<amitshah> how to install vlc player
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install vlc
<amitshah> i tried but not working
<DarthFrog> Mr-S: No.  I want to verify that the non-free Nvidia xorg-server is actually being used.  VMWare is bitching that I don't have a graphics card that it recognises and disables 3D rendering.  I wish to enable 3D rendering in VMWare Workstation virtual machines.
<bazhang> what error amitshah
<DarthFrog> !bulletproofx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulletproofx
<DarthFrog> !bulletproof
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulletproof
<DarthFrog> :-(
<amitshah> amitshah@amitshah-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc
<amitshah> Reading package lists... Done
<amitshah> Building dependency tree
<amitshah> Reading state information... Done
<amitshah> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<amitshah> amitshah@amitshah-laptop:~$
<DarthFrog> amitshah: apt-cache search vlc
<DarthFrog> and it's probably called vlc-player or some such.
<bazhang> what about apt-cache search vlc
<bazhang> oops
<Mr-S> Thanks for the info. Open teh xorg.conf file and locate the graphics card section. By "driver" what does it say ? nvidia or nv ?
<DarthFrog> Mr-S: That's the point.  It no longer says anything about that.
<bazhang> amitshah, probably the repo for it is not enabled
<bazhang> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3.2 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<amitshah> means
<amerigo> DarthFrog: thank you sir ... more clear now
<bazhang> amitshah, open adept
<DarthFrog> amerigo: You're welcome.
<bazhang> and enable multiverse
<Mr-S> OK that is strange. I am afraid, i cannot help you out right away. sorry m8
<amitshah> ok then
<bazhang> then hit reload
<DarthFrog> Mr-S: Have a read of your xorg.conf file and see if it would help you any in tracking down problems. :-)
<aleksi_> hey this isn't relly about kubuntu but how do i ghet irssi work? i runned it in konsole and  i see time and status but i don't know what to do to  conneckt irc
<nejode_> DarthFrog, Mr-s: VMWare uses a virtual graphic card
<DarthFrog> nejode_: The newest version of VMWare allows virtual machines to do 3D rendering.
<DarthFrog> Finally. :-)
<DarthFrog> It also allows you to set the # of processors a virtual machine can use.
<DarthFrog> VMWare 6.5 is nice.  I love the Unity feature.
<nejode_> DarthFrog: but it doesn't use the host's graphic card
<DarthFrog> nejode_: Well, it does.  The virtual machine doesn't have direct hardware access, though.
<DarthFrog> nejode_: I don't know what the performance is like but until I get VMWare to recognise that my Nvidia 7300 card is actually 3D capable, I'm stymied.
<DarthFrog> This is a new feature in VMWare.
<nejode_> ...does it recognise your nVidia card?
<nejode_> ...workstation, server or player?
<DarthFrog> nejode_: It merely reports that it's disabling 3D rendering as my system doesn't have a 3D capable card it recognises.  I expect that to be the case if I were running the nv driver but not the nvidia driver..  Workstation.
<Mr-S> OK did some research. looks like Vmaware is not able to use the real drivers, and will only use the software rendering driver. In other words, vmware seems unable to connect to your nvidia card. wired ...
<nejode_> DarthFrog: I tried the eval. version of workstation and it never did recognise my graphics card...
<nejode_> ...one nVidia and 1 onboard INTEL
<DarthFrog> Mr-S: Thanks!  I should have done that myself, but I hadn't gotten to that point yet.  Reading the manual is the last resort, of course. :-)
<Judau> I fixed the problem by reinstalling the sound related packages
<Judau> thanks for the help
<DarthFrog> Mr-S: If it only does software rendering, then it's no good for gaming, darn it.  Which is about the last reason that I keep WinXP around.
<dwidmann> I don't think the linux nvidia driver supports directx anyway ... that's probably a major roadblock.
<Mr-S> Gaming in vmware will not be much fun. Try installing wine or cross-over office to play windows games on Linux.
<DarthFrog> nejode_: It sounds like the 3D rendering feature is still immature.  Which presents hope that VMWare is working on it and future versions will be better. (crossed fingers)
<don_jr_KS> I'm using Kubuntu HH on my laptop here with a broadcom onboard wireless card and it appears that I lose my connection about every 5 mins, then comes right back.  Is there a reason for this or a way I can fix it?
<DarthFrog> Mr-S:  I had a Cedega subscription for a while but I've never really been satisfied with it.
<Judau> what are you trying to play?
<Mr-S> Its not perfect. The issue is Direct X, wich is hard on linux
<DarthFrog> dwidmann: I was wondering about that.  I figure they must be mapping DirectX onto OpenGL.  But that's a guess.
<Mr-S> no its not mapping. DirectX is completly different from openGL
<black_> hello all
<dwidmann> hnm, maybe
<DarthFrog> Judau: Civ Beyond The Sword.
<black_> french don't want to help me
<dwidmann> !broadcom | don_jr_KS
<ubottu> don_jr_KS: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<black_> so I will talke my help in english
<black_> sorry
<dwidmann> black_: to get help with something you must first ask a question ... hehehe
<black_> dwidmann:  yes :)
<don_jr_KS> Thank, I'm mistaken, it's a realtech.  It appears to work fine, just keeps disconnecting and reconnection.  But the status bars don't show the disconnect.  But all downloads and websites stop working.
<black_> i know it, don't worry
<black_> dwidmann: in the example of my problem, can I name Url ?
<black_> or is it forbidden
<dwidmann> black_: sure
<black_> ?
<black_> ok thankls
<DarthFrog> Mr-S: Well, perhaps mapping was the wrong term to use.  Translating, perhaps?  Somehow they've got to implement the DirectX API in OpenGL.
<don_jr_KS> Even Adept stops working...I can't get many updates when they get stopped in the middle of download...very agitating
<Mr-S> its like apples and pears ...... :(
<Mr-S> directX has differnt setup... thats why wine,cega etc .. are in need of the windows DLLs
<black_> When i go to skyrock chat, I need to install flash player, but it don't success anymore, and when I go to voila chat, I need to install Java, but it d'ont sucess too !
<black_> why and how can I do
<DarthFrog> don_jr_KS: It's like the dancing dog.  It's not so much that it dances badly, the wonder is that it dances at all. :-)
<dwidmann> black_: do java and flash work for other things?
<don_jr_KS> DarthFrog so it's just a flaw in the card setup and I"m stuck wtih it? lol
<black_> i use Ubuntu 8.04, it seems to have many bugs
<black_> dwidmann:  i think no, not sure, I just get Ubuntu, and principal activities is chatting
<DarthFrog> don_jr_KS: It could be the wireless router, too.
<don_jr_KS> black_ to get java and flash to work here I had to manually download and dpkg the .deb files.
<DarthFrog> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DarthFrog> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<dwidmann> !flash
<black_> don_jr_KS: i use java for voila.fr, and flash for skyrock.fr
<dwidmann> wait, I missed that darth had already done that ... hehe
<don_jr_KS> DarthFrog it's not, it's Kubuntu's setup.  FC9 works fine and doesn't have this problem.  But I like ubuntus community better so I switched back after HH came out.
<DarthFrog> black_: you need the Java Runtime Environment (i.e. JRE).
<don_jr_KS> black_ I'm a bit new to linux as a whole, are those websites?  If so what browser are you using? You'll need the flash and java plugins for that browser
<DarthFrog> don_jr_KS: It's a good time to file a bug report, then. :-)
<black_> thks ubottu
<dwidmann> !bot | black
<ubottu> black: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<don_jr_KS> DarthFrog will do.  Wasn't sure if it was an already known problem that could be taken care of or not.  Thanks.
<Mr-S> By the way... i figured out how to get root access on the latest ubuntu ....
<Walrusse> hello everyone ! anybody using Kubuntu Intrepid Beta and having issues with qt4 theme ? It changed lately solving a problem, but it creates another one (checkbox are now way too big)
<DarthFrog> don_jr_KS: It might well be a known problem, I don't know.  But it's worth your checking.
<don_jr_KS> Mr-S are they trying to make that harder to do now?
<Mr-S> yep ...
<DarthFrog> Mr-S: sudo su - && passwd
<dwidmann> oh? Something changing with regards to sudo in intrepid?
<Mr-S> yeah took me a while to figure it out... cannt live without root account.
<jussi01> DarthFrog: please dont recomend sudo su
<don_jr_KS> Mr-S didn't know, I have/had FF kubuntu and this is the first full dist upgrade I"ve downloaded and installed.
<jussi01> DarthFrog: in future sudo or sudo -i
<DarthFrog> jussi01: Why ever not?  That's how to enable the root account.
<dwidmann> DarthFrog: sudo -s or sudo -i
<dwidmann> DarthFrog: if all you want is a root shell
<Mr-S> i have been distro jumping a lot, kubuntu is a playground i like, bit will still be my second OS
<don_jr_KS> They don't like us having access to root....might make mistakes and have to reinstall...lol
<DarthFrog> dwidmann: No.  Mr-S was wanting to enable the root account,  Not just a shell.
<don_jr_KS> Mr-S what OS do you prefer?
<jussi01> !supportroot | DarthFrog
<ubottu> DarthFrog: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<Mr-S> slackware
<DarthFrog> Hehe.  OK.
<don_jr_KS> Never heard of slackware
<don_jr_KS> another flavor of a *nix OS? or totally diff?
<genii> don_jr_KS: another *nix
<Mr-S> i like the easy use of kubuntu a lot ...
<DarthFrog> don_jr_KS: Slack is one of the earliest Linux distros.  It was the first one that I managed to get installed in 1994.
<don_jr_KS> Yeah...the ease and similarity to winblows(which is all I really know) is why I use KDE with ubuntu and even FC9.  I dispise windows OS Vista is just humiliating.
<Mr-S> DarthFrog ... your my hero ! :)
<DarthFrog> LOL!
<don_jr_KS> So I"m going to learn to use which ever *nix OS I like the most after I'm done testing them.  So Far Kubuntu's community is much friendlier and more helpfull than the others I've tried.
<DarthFrog> don_jr_KS: FYI, *nix means Unix generically.  Not Linux.
<Mr-S> what do you like especially about ubuntu ?
<don_jr_KS> Up to this point I've been able to get kubuntu to do everything that I want/need.
<Walrusse> I just forgot to be clear in my first post: the issue is checkboxes, radio buttons, in Firefox within Kubuntu
<don_jr_KS> DarthFrog forgive my noobishness...didn't realize there was much of a difference.
<DarthFrog> i.e Solaris, BSD, SysV, Irix, Dynamix, Hockey Pux. :-)
<Walrusse> it seems qtCurve theme was used before, now it's Oxygen in Intrepid
<Mr-S> BSD .. mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :)
<DarthFrog> Hockey Pux = HP Unix.
<don_jr_KS> Mr-S Mainly the extensive community and help.  The site and even google offers quite a bit on ubuntu in general, and folks here are nice enough to help.
<Mr-S> yiour absolutly right about that.
<don_jr_KS> I need simplicity for the time being.  I'll get into the technicals later.
<dwidmann> #kubuntu ftw :)
<don_jr_KS> Soon as it appears.  I've gotten everything going that I wanted on here so far...accept getting my cell to synce, but I work on that one later, found a decent site explaining it.
<Walrusse> and Oxygen theme's buttons are fine within Gimp for example, but are way too big in Firefox
<Mr-S> your migh be wondering now, bit ubuntu is harder for me to setup than any distro else ( at least for my needs )
<dwidmann> Walrusse: I'm assuming sooner or later that won't be an issue ... a lot of work has already taken place on qt-firefox :)
<don_jr_KS> For someone that's use to one way, learning a new one is sometimes harder.  That's my problem with vista
<don_jr_KS> they've made it so simple it confuses me....not to mention half the drivers won't work with it....lol
<don_jr_KS> I had to get away from it....so here I am
<Walrusse> dwidmann: maybe, but it has been an issue since Hardy, and it was never solved in the distribution itself
<don_jr_KS> And I code in java and learning C++ so this environment is much smother to code in
<Mr-S> imho ubuntu is the windows on linux. And this is a good thing
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DarthFrog> don_jr_KS: I've heard many others say that Linux is a better development platform.
<don_jr_KS> DarthFrog it deffinatly is.  it's built for it.
<Serva> why people on other channels are not as friendly as they're here on #kubuntu
<Walrusse> diwdmann: I'm just looking for a way to make this clear somewhere in Launchpad, but since the release is coming fast, I'm looking for the right project to submit a bug too
<Walrusse> oops, "to"
<don_jr_KS> Serva they have forgotten what it's like to be new to the enironment
<Serva> I was asked to leave the channel for asking a beginner question
<Serva> :-(
<DarthFrog> Serva: That's not inappropriate if the channel was not intended for beginners.
<genii> Serva: We are usually very tolerant in here. After all, everyone was new once.
<black_> nothing work
<DarthFrog> genii: And that this channel is specifically for beginner support, amongst others.
<black_> no chat work expected Irc
<genii> DarthFrog: Yup
<nor_> hi, mal ne frage zur verschlüsselung. Was ist sinnvoller/sicherer: 1. per alternate-boot-cd verschlüsseln 2. cryptsetup + LUKS 3. verschlüsseltes LVM?
 * Serva wonders what it is like to be a beginner among the *informed* 
<black_> I installed JAva and flash many times but nothing work
<black_> are you sure there are no bugs in 8.04 version of ubuntu ?
<jussi01> !de | nor
<ubottu> nor: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<chfwiggum> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<don_jr_KS> Man this is annoying.  my torrents, keep dropping all connections and having to rebuild connections...
<DarthFrog> nor_: Sorry, English only.
<nor_> argh, this is english only, sry
<Mr-S> *serva does not want to know * LOL
<nor_> hehe :)
<don_jr_KS> black) who said there was no bugs in *.04? lol
<black_> of course bug always exist
<black_> but that is a big bug
<Mr-S> its not a bug, Its a feature
<don_jr_KS> lol
<black_> i can't chat anymore, does java and flash are anti-ubuntu ?
<don_jr_KS> I havn't had a problem with java or flash with firefox and I"m using 8.04 with KDE4
<black_> or what
<DarthFrog> Serva: What people tend to forget is that even though they are banging away at their keyboard is that there are other real people on the other end and they should be treated with respect.
<francisco_t> Hi
<Mr-S> kde4 that is a nice subject.. Who does like kde4 ?
<jussi01> lads and ladies, please remember to keep this channel for Kubuntu support. if you want to dicuss other items, then please use #kubuntu-offtopic
<black_> so
<black_> does i must uninstall ubuntu ?
<black_> i think yes
<Mr-S> sorry your right got carried away
 * genii hands jussi01 a coffee and some Advils
<francisco_t> Should I have a .bashrc file on my home ??
<black_> shit
<black_> bye
<black_> you are shit
<black_> all shit
<MrKennie> a compliment?
<DarthFrog> black_ Good-bye.
<Guest93724> kids must play
<MrKennie> perfect demonstration on how NOT to receive help.
 * Serva nods
<DarthFrog> Well, it certainly wouldn't encourage anyone not being paid to provide support.
<don_jr_KS> KDE4 isn't bad so far Mr-S.  Though the way they are handling items on the desktop now is taking some getting use to.
<zsz> how would one install libxine1-ffmpeg package, considering that it's a fresh kubuntu install and the computer does not have internet connection?
<Mr-S> because this is asupport channel, i cannot go to details, but I do not like Kde4 a lot.
<don_jr_KS> if the package is on the CD you can enable the CD's restricted repositories and install it that way
<DarthFrog> zsz: Hmm.  is that package not on the CD?  Do you have another machine connected to the net that you could download the package with, burn it to a CD, then install it manually?
<Mr-S> nope ffmpeg is not on the CD, I believe on the dvd it is.
<DarthFrog> zsz: to install it manually: sudo dpkg -i <package filename>
<jussi01> !offline | zsz
<ubottu> zsz: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Gutsy and Hardy support)
<coloclone> Quick ? Is the KDE Kiosk manager available from the apt repositories?
<DarthFrog> jussi01: AH,it now becomes clear.  THat's what the Generate download script setting is for. :-)
<jussi01> :)
<DarthFrog> Wonder how long it will be before Adept has that capability?  Mind you, I prefer Synaptic anyway.
<coloclone> Never mind I found it
<avihayb> !IDEL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idel
<avihayb> !IDLE
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idle
<DarthFrog> avihayb: Do you mean the Python Idle?
<avihayb> ya. I just figured it was a speling mistake :-<
<DarthFrog> avihayb: apt-cache search idle
<avihayb> DarthFrog: thanks
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<avihayb> you want an interesting discussion?
<DarthFrog> Not here.
<DarthFrog> #kubuntu-offtopic
<DarthFrog> And I'm not a programmer.
<Walrusse> anybody did change something to their qt theme so that Firefox looks actually ok in Intrepid ? (or it's just me ?)
<jussi01> Walrusse: best to ask in #ubuntu+1 ;)
<DarthFrog> Well there's one thing that Kubuntu Intrepid has over Hardy/KDE4.  I can actually easily configure a network printer again.
<DarthFrog> And have it work. :-)
<avihayb> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<DarthFrog> What does envy do?
<LjL> --kde4
<aziz> I've configured two Screens in xorg.conf and I'd like to switch between them, Ctrl+Alt+F8 to F12 doesn't work :/
<avihayb> it's a program that searches and installs drivers for your ati or nvida drivers. it's kind of halfmade and can easyly break your configuration DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> Gotcha.
<coloclone> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<szakulec> how can I install the intrepid version of a program? (I'm using hardy heron right now)
<coloclone> I don't think the intrepid respositories are enabled yet...
<szakulec> is there a way to just download a package from them, or will I have to compile it myself if I want it?
<coloclone> I think that codes lives at https://launchpad.net
<szakulec> all I'm seeing is source code for it- should there be packages available as well?
<coloclone> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
<szakulec> coloclone: thank you!
<coloclone> I'm learning this whole thing too... Cheers
<guille> hello people
<Nasj> hello
<mit__> how do i run dolphin as root?
<emilsedgh> mit__: kdesudo dolphin i think
<reagleBRKLN> has anyone been able to use google maps with konq 3.5.9? if so, how? (which browser ID or other options?)
<reagleBRKLN> oh, actually using 3.5.10
<mit__> emilsedgh, command not found
<emilsedgh> hm
<DarthFrog> mit__: Amplifying on what emilsedgh said.  Press ALT-F2 first.
<DarthFrog> Then enter the command there.
<mit__> command not found
<mit__> i can kdesu kate thou
<jussi01> mit__: kdesu dolphin
<DarthFrog> Strange.  "sudo dolphin" works from Konsole, though.
<jussi01> DarthFrog: dont use sudo with graphical apps
<DarthFrog> jussi01: Please read exactly what I wrote.
<mit__> jussi01, its 404
<mit__> it cant see some apps
<mit__> :S
<Freddy2> hi
<Freddy2> i'm having some problems with network config (hardy)
<yuriy> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Freddy2> every time i reboot my dns server list is gone, and also the alias of my computer dissapears from /etc/hosts
<Freddy2> what may be going on?
<yuriy> Freddy2: how are you changing your nameserver settings?
<DarthFrog> Freddy2: That's odd.
<Freddy2> i use the visual config app
<DarthFrog> Freddy2: Your nameserver list is /etc/resolv.conf
<Freddy2> system config may be called
<Freddy2> right now they are there, but if i reboot the list is cleared, as soon as my alias at hosts
<DarthFrog> Freddy2: I can't tell you how to fix your problem but I can tell you how I'd work around it.
<Freddy2> i mean, i can set them manually, and i could even add a script at init.d in order to fix that, but..
<DarthFrog> Freddy2: Once your system is working, from the command line, I'd issue the command "sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf".
<DarthFrog> THat'd fix its little red wagon.
<yuriy> Freddy2: I think network manager overwrites /etc/resolv.conf. there's another place you have to configure it..
<Freddy2> i=inmutable?
<DarthFrog> Zigzactly.
<DarthFrog> and chattr -i to reverse.
<DarthFrog> lsattr to list file attributes.
<yuriy> Freddy2: I think it's /etc/resolvconf/ but i'm not sure
<Freddy2> i think there's some problem with init scripts, maybe at start, or even at stop time
<DarthFrog> Note the chattr command won't work with a reiserfs file system.
<Freddy2> i'm using reiser XD
<DarthFrog> Freddy2: reiser 3 doesn't implement the immutable attribute.  Don't know about Reiser 4.
<zappete> c'è qualche italiano nel canale
<DarthFrog> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Freddy2> ok, then i'll create a script for restoring both files after the network is loaded, at init.d
<zappete> grazie mille
<Freddy2> seems to be the easier solution
<DarthFrog> Freddy2:  Or do it in /etc/rc.local.
<DarthFrog> OK, I'm confused. I just enabled fancy desktop effects for KDE in System Settings.  I've got exploding windows.  I'v got wobbly windows.  I've got effects up the ying-yang.  But what I don't have is compiz installed.  So what is KDE using?  Is this part of KWin for KDE 4.1?
<ubuntu__> hi
<DarthFrog> Answering my own question: Yes!  W00t! "This package contains KWin, the KDE 4 window manager, featuring hardware-accelerated
<DarthFrog> compositing effects."
<DarthFrog> Colour me impressed.
<Mez> tis quiet in here :(
<genii> It often is
<Mez> not usually THIS quiet thought
<DarthFrog> Shush!  You'll wake up the wumpus!
<oo0> help my wirless dosn't working after a update!
<jose__> has anyone heard about ubuntu in a pen drive for the eee pc
<administrator> hi peeps just a quick question does anyone know if you can get bearshare for kubuntu?? or an alternative program like it????
<DarthFrog> what's bearshare?
<DarthFrog> Gnutella?
<administrator> its la piece of software that rus searches for music
<administrator> run*
<DarthFrog> Try aMule.
<DarthFrog> Or Limewire.
<administrator> do u get this prgram on the adept manager??
<Hexagow> Hello guys, someone here from sweden and use "SPCS"?
<Hexagow> Becous I can't get the install right, dosen't work to start the file when Iv used "Wine"
<DarthFrog> administrator: Yes.
<unitypunk> can anyone help me get compiz working?
<DarthFrog> unitypunk: As I've only just discovered, in Intrepid you don't need compiz for fancy window effects.
<unitypunk> runninh heron
<DarthFrog> Have you got compiz installed?
<unitypunk> *running*
<unitypunk> yeah
<DarthFrog> How about compiz-kde?
<unitypunk> and gnome, and kde.
<unitypunk> mmhmm
<DarthFrog> unitypunk: Use Adept and seach for compiz.  See what other packages you might like, for easy configuration.
<unitypunk> ii got the gui config app
<unitypunk> but nothing works.
<DarthFrog> Did you restart X?
<unitypunk> i tried reboooting.
<unitypunk> i dont know the command to restartx
<DarthFrog> Not necessary.  Logging out would be sufficient.
<scriptx> control+alt+x restarts X server.
<DarthFrog> unitypunk: CTL-ALT-Backspace will kill X.
<scriptx> you'd need a reboot though if you replaced the driver
<unitypunk> thanks script
<scriptx> control-alt-backspace
<scriptx> sorry :P
<scriptx> ctrl+alt+x is just silly
<DarthFrog> scriptx: Actually, CTL-ALT-Backspace kills X, not restarts it.  KDM restarts it.
<unitypunk> nope..
<unitypunk> no wobbl windows, not cube :-/
<DarthFrog> scriptx: No, you don't have to reboot!
<teeahr1> Hey everybody. I just upgraded to 8.10beta, and it seems to have blown away all my old KDE4 settings. Does anyone know if this is a common problem, and if so, whether I can do anything about it?
<DarthFrog> scriptx: If you installed a new driver and it's configured for use, CTL-ALT-Backspace & KDM restarting X will use it.
<DarthFrog> unitypunk: Did you go through the Desktop effects setting in System Settings?
<DarthFrog> teeahr1: No, it didn't blow them away.
<DarthFrog> teeahr1: Hardy uses ~/.kde4.  Intrepid uses ~/.kde.
<teeahr1> !
<DarthFrog> teeahr1: So rename .kde4 to .kde.  Logout and log back in again.
<teeahr1> DarthFrog: Hey, thanks a ton! That was a moment of panic right there for a second!
<DarthFrog> :-)  Been there, done that.  Had to wash my shorts afterwards! :-)
<teeahr1> lol
<DarthFrog> Don't forget to rename your current .kde directory first.
<unitypunk> no DarthFrog
<bartolo> hola
<teeahr1> Thanks for the tip, DarthFrog, that worked. Now I've got a whole other raft of problems.
<teeahr1> Trying to open Kontact gives me "KMail could not create folder /home/me/.kde4/share/apps/kmail/mail'; please make sure you can view and modify the content of the folder '/home/me'."
<DarthFrog> teeahr1: You're welcome.
<DarthFrog> teeahr1: open a konsole.  type this command: cd .kde && sudo chown -R teearh1.teearh1 *
<DarthFrog> replace teearh1.teearh1 with your username.groupname
<DarthFrog> Hold on.
<DarthFrog> Why is it trying to look in .kde4???
<teeahr1> That's what I'm wondering.
<PoisonArrow> How can I add more widgets?
<Keldrona> hello
<DarthFrog> PoisonArrow: See that little ying-yang symbol in the upper right of your desktop?  Click on it.
<Keldrona> why can't I browse internet with konqueror?
<ispanaz> is it possible to share network in ubuntu? After trying to do just use internet in windows through ubuntu pc as gateway, here what i got: http://www.slave.lt/konkursas/?key=4db13b
<DarthFrog> Keldrona: You're special?  :-)
<ispanaz> anyone?
<DarthFrog> Keldrona: What happens when you try to open a URL?
<PoisonArrow> DarthFrog, ya I have done that, Im trying to add even more to what is there. I think I need more sources list for it, becuase it seems like theres only one for Amarok
<DarthFrog> PoisonArrow: apt-cache search plasmoid
<Keldrona> DarthFrog: it says "an error occurred while loading www.google.com. Could not connect to host"
<DarthFrog> Keldrona: For all sites?
<Keldrona> yes
<Keldrona> DarthFrog: yes
<dwidmann> Keldrona: try killing knetworkmanager and trying again
<PoisonArrow> DarthFrog, thanks
<DarthFrog> Keldrona: Open a command line window and type "ping google.com".  What happens?
<Keldrona> DarthFrog: it pings it
<DarthFrog> So you have DNS?
<Keldrona> DarthFrog: don't know... I'm connecting with gprs
<DarthFrog> I don't know what gprs is, sorry.
<DarthFrog> What is in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Keldrona> DarthFrog: with my mobile, a Nokia 6330
<teeahr1> Hey, solved it. There was a line in ~/.kde/share/config/kmailrc that referenced ~/.kde4 - I just searched for .kde4, found it and replaced it with .kde. Seems to have solved that problem, I'm into my mail at any rate.
<DarthFrog> Umm, that's not useful for troubleshooting. :-)
<DarthFrog> teeahr1: Excellent!  You're away to the races.
<Keldrona> nameserver 193.70.152.25
<Keldrona> nameserver 193.70.152.15
 * dwidmann still thinks knetworkmanager could be the problem
<DarthFrog> Keldrona: Try dwidmann's suggestion.
<Keldrona> dwidmann: yes I think so, but what can I do
<mike-solidus> hey, i know this isn't related to kubuntu, but i'm having infinite recursion trouble with a makefile, anyone care to help, I have 3 directories, each with a qt project in them, i'm trying to write a makefile that will cd into each directory, run qmake, run make then cd out, but it goes into infinite recursion when it runse make in the recurssed directories, as if its running itself
<teeahr1> Well, that's one down, one to go. I really should have "make uninstalled" krusader before I upgraded to 8.10. Now I'm trying to uninstall it and cmake complains that "find_package could not find module FindKDE4Internal.cmake".
<teeahr1> I knew something like that was going to happen too. Stupid of me.
<dwidmann> Keldrona: you could kill knetworkmanager ... like I said at first :P
<DarthFrog> teeahr1: A first thought is to "ln -s .kde .kde4" and try again.
<dwidmann> DarthFrog: that's probably a bad idea.
<DarthFrog> dwidmann: Que?
<Keldrona> dwidmann: it works, am I too stupid to use linux?
<DarthFrog> Keldrona: Nope.
<DarthFrog> Keldrona: The very fact that you can ask that question is evidence that you're not. :-)
<dwidmann> Keldrona: killing it worked? Well ... it's a bug in knetworkmanager ... don't know what causes it or the fix though
<dwidmann> +1 DarthFrog
<Keldrona> I can't be stupid... I study Finnish... :-)
<No1PeaceDragon> :;-D
<Tm_T> Keldrona: err, that did hurt me
<Keldrona> Tm_T: why?
 * Tm_T is native finnish
<DarthFrog> Tm_T: In that case, Keldrona complimented you.
<No1PeaceDragon> two questions what is a hash sum mismatch and how do I fix it?
<Tm_T> no he didn't, but thats offtopic
<Keldrona> Tm_T: missä sinä asut?
<DarthFrog> i.e. you can't be stupid and speak Finnish.
<Tm_T> Keldrona: #kubuntu-offtopic  (;)
<dwidmann> DarthFrog: symlinking .kde to .kde4 is a bad idea for a couple reasons 1) kde3 apps look in .kde, 2) kde4 apps look in .kde4 3) mixing those when there are "duplicate" applications could be trouble.
<DarthFrog> dwidmann: In Intrepid, KDE4 is the default.  There is no KDE3 so he has no KDE3 apps installed.
<dwidmann> yes to the former, not necessarily to the latter. KDE3 apps with no equivalent were kept.
<DarthFrog> dwidmann: symlinking .kde to .kde4 might solve his immediate problem.  He can then remove the symlink.
<dwidmann> Not sure how their conf is handled
<ScorpKing> hi dwidmann :) long time no see
<dwidmann> sup ScorpKing? I haven't been too active around here lately ... not sure why.
<DarthFrog> dwidmann: The symlink would have no effect on what you describe.  KDE3 apps will still look in .kde.
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: same here. been working a bit more than usual
<DarthFrog> Even though .kde is now for KDE4
<DarthFrog> dwidmann: Though I'd agree with your reasoning for Hardy.  Not Intrepid.
<dwidmann> DarthFrog: besides, I didn't know we were talking about intrepid anyhow ... afterall this isn't #ubuntu+1
<DarthFrog> dwidmann: Understood.
<No1PeaceDragon> two questions what is a hash sum mismatch and how do I fix it? I cant download some security updates becuz of the mismatch.
<dwidmann> No1PeaceDragon: probably a corrupt download or something
<DarthFrog> No1PeaceDragon: Delete the file that's givng the sum mismatch.
<DarthFrog> And try again.
<No1PeaceDragon> ok thanks
<DarthFrog> No1PeaceDragon: A hash sum is a type of checksum.
<No1PeaceDragon> gDARTHfROG OK CHECKSUM i KNOW AND TY
<No1PeaceDragon> sorry for caps
<PoisonArrow> what can I install to stream video in firefox?
<joshual> hi can anyone tell me how to manually configure a usb optical mouse in xorg.conf, it's not working when I simply plug it in
<joshual> PoisonArrow: vlc
<PoisonArrow> that stream video in firefox?
<joshual> mozilla plugin for vlc
<joshual> yes
<PoisonArrow> thanks
<joshual> mozilla mplayer plugin works too
<steve_> ahojte
<comedit> scorpking do you have time ?
<ScorpKing> a little
<comedit> we spoke earlier this week on compiling sounddriver for my laptop
<comedit> kubuntu 64
<bilal> Türkçe bilen arkadaş varmı aranızda.:)
<bilal> yada Türkçe ubuntu sayfanız varmı
<DarthFrog> !tk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk
<DarthFrog> !tu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu
<DarthFrog> OK, what's the country code for Turkey?
<DarthFrog> !ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<comedit> scorpking :would that be possible now
<DarthFrog> bilal: English is the language of this channel.
<llll> how do i auto start firestarter on every reboot or when kde starts? i followed  http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php but didnt worked. any help?
<ScorpKing> comedit: i'm waiting for my brother to arrive from the airport at any moment now. not sure if we'll be able to finish. maybe someone here can walk you through an alsa recompile
<DarthFrog> llll: Put the command in ~/.kde/Autostart
<comedit> fine give my regards to your brother
<ScorpKing> thanks will do
<llll> DarthFrog which command
<DarthFrog> llll: Whatever command you use to start firestarter.
<comedit> anybody present how can help me through recompiling alsa for my card kubuntu 64
 * ScorpKing has to go now..
<shibz> Hi, can someone please tell me where I can find a setting to increase my mouse speed?
<shibz> I found mouse acceleration, but I want mouse speed, not acceleration...
<DarthFrog> shibz: That sort of stuff is in System Settings.
<llll> DarthFrog thats sudo firestarter. but i dont want to give sudo paswword again and again.
<DarthFrog> llll: You could set it suid but that's a security risk.
<DarthFrog> llll:  What is firestarter?
<PoisonArrow> how can i stream .wmv in firefox?
<shibz> DarthFrog, do you know where it is in System Settings?
<llll> DarthFrog how? iam using fs the firewall
<shibz> I am looking at the mouse settings and I can't find it
<DarthFrog> PoisonArrow: Do you have the w32codecs installed?  Or w64codecs if you're running in 64 bits.
<comedit> poison arrow go to howtoforge.com find the tutorial perfect desktop for kubuntu ... your version
<comedit> and look for the part about multimedia
<PoisonArrow> DarthFrog, I dont think I have any installed, I know before I have installed liek gviewer-codecs or something
<PoisonArrow> forgot the name
<DarthFrog> PoisonArrow: In that case, put the appropriate command to start firestarter in the file /etc/rc.local.
<llll> DarthFrog how? iam using fs the firewall
<PoisonArrow> DarthFrog, I believe I need to install all the codecs again
<DarthFrog> Ooops, that last comment was intended for llll  not PoisonArrow. :-)
<DarthFrog> llll: In that case, put the appropriate command to start firestarter in the file /etc/rc.local.
<PoisonArrow> :)
<DarthFrog> PoisonArrow:  I don't think you can do WMV with out the codecs.
<PoisonArrow> DarthFrog, ok, how can I download them ^^
<comedit> pison arrow: http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-kubuntu-8.04-lts
<DarthFrog> PoisonArrow: Enable the medibuntu repository and use Adept or Synaptic to install them.
<llll> DarthFrog if i put that in rc.local. and i restart kde only. will that run again?
<PoisonArrow> DarthFrog, ok sorry but Im not sure what they are called exactly
<DarthFrog> llll: No.
<DarthFrog> llll: It'll run when you reboot.  Or "sudo source /etc/rc.local".
<Guest22109> whats up people
<DarthFrog> PoisonArrow: w32codecs or w64codecs.
<PoisonArrow> thanks
<llll> DarthFrog how do i run that 'sudo firestarter' wihithout paswword prompting every time, at kde start
<DarthFrog> llll: Why do you want to run it when KDE starts?  running it from rc.local is safer.
<llll> ok
<llll> where do i put it . after exit 0 or before?
<llll> DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> On the phone, sorry.
<llll> btw, i already have 'firestarter' file in  home/user1/.kde/autostart
<comedit> anybody present how can help me through recompiling alsa for my card on a kubuntu 64
<DarthFrog> llll: Before exit 0.
<llll> k
<llll> btw, i already have 'firestarter' file in  home/user1/.kde/autostart
<DarthFrog> llll: It is possible to do what you want from Autostart.  But it means setting the firestarter executable as SUID.  And that's a bad idea.  A very bad idea.  It'll work but it'll be a great big gaping security hole.
<DarthFrog> !suid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suid
<llll> ok
<llll> and in that file its written start hiddein --
<llll> sudo firestarter start-hidden-
<DarthFrog> llll: Take it out of Autostart.
<DarthFrog> And you don't need sudo in rc.local.
<llll> DarthFrog> llll: Take it out of Autostart.
<llll> ?
<DarthFrog> Just the command to start firestarter.
<llll> k
<llll> and it will run. but run unminimised?
<DarthFrog> Open a Konsole and type "sudo which firestarter".  Put the answer (i.e. the full path) in /etc/rc.local.
<llll> k
<llll> thx
<coloclone> What is the simplist way to disable internet access but allow 1 domain to be accessed?
<DarthFrog> I'm assuming that firestarter is a firewall, right?
<DarthFrog> coloclone: Can you do that at the router? That might be easiest.
<Freddy2> use iptables.. you'll need no more than 6 or 7 rules
<sorush20> I can't get this key
<sorush20> help 437D05B5
<sorush20> gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<sorush20> i get time out
<coloclone> DarthFrog: This would be a single computer in a public setting... only want to allow one domain so router is out
<DarthFrog> coloclone: Then do what Freddy2 suggests.
<coloclone> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<DarthFrog> llll: Firestarter is a GUI app?  Forget rc.local.
<Unity`Kubuntu> :-/
<shibz> why not use something like shorewall?
<Unity`Kubuntu> whered my mixer go?
<DarthFrog> coloclone: I presume that you could use a GUI firewall app to set things up the way you want.  Then use "iptables -L" to get the rules to write the iptables startup script to implement them on boot.
<coloclone> DarthFrog: Do you suggest a specific UI?
<DarthFrog> shibz: DOn't know.  You'd have to ask llll.  Personally, I like shorewall, though.
<DarthFrog> coloclone: Well, from the bot's response to your query, it would seem that Guarddog is the KDE answer. :-)
<DarthFrog> coloclone: And I still think it'd be easier to do at the router. :-)
<No1PeaceDragon> DarthFrog I got all except one and still got
<No1PeaceDragon> W: Failed to fetch http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/archive/pool/main/k/kdepim/korganizer_3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy2_i386.deb
<No1PeaceDragon>   Hash Sum mismatch
<coloclone> DarthFrog: I wouldn't know where to start with that.... I guess I would have to ask our router admin to do it... i.e. ask him to block all http from the computer I want and allow that computer to access only one domain i.e. ubuntu.org... does that make sense?
<No1PeaceDragon> sorry i pasted and copied wrong part
<DarthFrog> No1PeaceDragon:  Try another mirror?
<No1PeaceDragon> DarthFrog I tried "best server" button
<DarthFrog> coloclone: Yes.  I can do that at home on my Linksys WRT54GL router.
<DarthFrog> No1PeaceDragon: Well, it sounds like the server has a corrupt package.  Or the wrong checksum.
<No1PeaceDragon> DarthFrog so what do I do just wait a couple days?
<DarthFrog> No1PeaceDragon: Try another mirror.
<coloclone> DarthFrog: K good that you understand.... maybe he will! I'm still going to try and do this on the local machine... Can I disable DNS and just put the resolved IP in the /etc/hosts?
<Freddy2> coloclone: check this sample script for iptables http://phpfi.com/365423
<DarthFrog> coloclone: That won't stop anyone who knows what they're doing.
<Freddy2> you can also add rules in order to restrict packets for concrete domains.. check the -s and -d switches at iptables manpage
<coloclone> Good point... Seems as though I can whitelist with firestarter... yeah I just realized I'm in kbuntu sry
<DarthFrog> Freddy2: Man, that's a lot of risky work for someone who doesn't really know what they're doing!  Getting the network admin to do it at the router is safer.
<coloclone> OK I'm going to test this... Thanks guys!
<Freddy2> make some tests before you use it in a true environment.. as DarthFrog has said you should be careful when you don't know what you're doing
<coloclone> Right... I'm working on a test enviroment so I should be ok
<llll> DarthFrog ok
<Freddy2> anyway that's a generic script, all you'll need some tweaking if you need to restrict traffic to a certain destination domain
<llll> DarthFrog fs is a gui
<DarthFrog> llll: Security and convenience are trade-offs.  This is definitely a case where you don't want to lose security to gain convenience.
<llll> hm
<llll> any ways. thanks! :)
<DarthFrog> llll: Instead of "sudo firestarter" in Autostart, use "kdesu firestarter".
<llll> DarkSmoke then i will be prompted for the password. i dont want to be prompted
<wad> How do I type an enya character under Kunbuntu?
<llll> DarthFrog *
<sorush20> wow its amazing no one know how to do this key setting
<DarthFrog> Freddy2: I like your Iptables script. A nice skeleton.
<MrKennie> llll: why not use ufw?
<llll> whats ufw
<Freddy2> it's easy to manage, sure.. that's the point :)
<MrKennie> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<MrKennie> pfft
<llll> ?
<DarthFrog> llll: To do what you want would require setting firestarter SUID.  And that's a security risk.  Better to enter your password when prompted.
<MrKennie> llll: it's an easy to use iptables tool
<MrKennie> llll: it will load the rules you specify at boot time
<MrKennie> llll: man ufw
<DarthFrog> sorush20: If the server is timing out, what do you think you can do about it?
<llll> k
<MrKennie> looks like someone is working on a gui frontend to ufw too
<llll> ok
<llll> DarthFrog
<llll> sudo /usr/sbin/firestarter --start-hidden
<llll> in .kde/autostart
<llll> it works too
<DarthFrog> llll: No.  kdesu, not sudo
<llll> thx all... i gitg.. :)
<llll> hmm. ok
<Unity`Kubuntu> damn sound card broke :-/
<DarthFrog> llll: sudo is command line.  kdesu is GUI.
<llll> hm
<llll> k
<llll> http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php gives a line in
<Freddy2> time to sleep.. gn
<llll> /etc/sudoers
<llll> username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarte
<llll> i hope it works for sudo and kdesu both
<jhutchins_wk> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<sorush20> what version is amarok in interpid
<sorush20> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is there any way to find out why knetworkmanager fails to connect?
 * krash sighs
<krash> More wireless problems? Always wireless problems...
<CoJaBo-Eee> It connects, it just takes up to 30 attempts, I'd like to find out why.
<krash> Poor signal?
<krash> Frequency interupts?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Good, 81%, only a few feet from router.
<krash> what channel?
<CoJaBo-Eee> 11 I think. I tried it with the computer right next to the router, no difference.
<krash> Hrmm 11 is good, dunno then sorry not much experience with wireless on ubuntu yet
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is there a log or a way to see what the error is?
<DarthFrog> Wireless seems to either just work or be a royal pain in the butt.
<CoJaBo-Eee> I'd like to know why the connection fails on 90-97% of attempts.
<krash> CojaBo-Eee: Yes most likely, where it's at though, I couldn't tell you off hand, perhaps someone else here would know or you could find on google?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Tried Googling, I've had the problem for a while now.
<DarthFrog> CoJaBo-Eee: Not that I've got any answers for you but what chipset does the wireless card use?
<krash> CojaBo-Eee: I take it then you've researched all posibilities for your wireless card drivers too then as well yeah?
<CoJaBo-Eee> RaLink, but same problem on 2 other cards on different computers.
<unitypunk> i know a simple solution to wireless..
<unitypunk> not very cost ffective..
<CoJaBo-Eee> And its only this network.
<unitypunk> butt, go get a ddwrt54g from somewhere
<blackangel> hi
<krash> yeah that's what I got :)
<unitypunk> and flash ddwrt, and dont use wireless card ;)
<unitypunk> use the router as a wireless reciever
<unitypunk> the sub lan is kinda a pita though
<CoJaBo-Eee> A router as the wireless card?
<unitypunk> yeah
<unitypunk> thats what i doo
<CoJaBo-Eee> It would likely be larger than the computer itself o_O
 * krash boggles
<unitypunk> how so?
<unitypunk> put the wrt54g ontop of the computer
<krash> He means hard-wire it I think
<CoJaBo-Eee> Subnotebook. My current router is slightly larger than it lol
<unitypunk> and get a 3ft cat5/6
<unitypunk> ahh
<unitypunk> i think its technicly a wireless bridge krash
<unitypunk> between two wifi modems.
<krash> unitypunk ahh I see you're saying now *nods*
<unitypunk> i couldnt get my ralink card working either CoJaBo-Eee
<chfwiggum> ls Ja
<CoJaBo-Eee> It works fine with another network (even tho I can't actually use it because Firefox blocks the login page :/ )
<krash> hrmm just updated my kernel/nvidia drivers gotta reboot my box only been up 1 day and 17 hrs :P
<CoJaBo-Eee> unitypunk: I can connect, but it can take up to 30 attempts o_O
<x-X-x> crimson?
<x-X-x> crimsun*
<unitypunk> CoJaBo-Eee,  i could connect.. just fine for about a minute..
<unitypunk> then the connection would time out.
<psyco> heeeeey guysss
<psyco> Guess who overwrote his grub stuff
<unitypunk> me, being a noob, decided to add the wired solution in there.
<psyco> I am in a live CD and I cant reinstall grub
<psyco> root (hd0,1) is not found
<crimsun> x-X-x: hi
<CoJaBo-Eee> Mine will stay connected after it connects, it is just that it takes soo long to connect (and there is no auto-retry either, so I have to sit next to it the whole time)
<unitypunk> bleh
<unitypunk> wifi is a pita..
<unitypunk> and will b e for ever.
<CoJaBo-Eee> Works fine in XP :/
<unitypunk> of course it does lol
<CoJaBo-Eee> Vista had tons of problems tho :P
<x-X-x> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/d7fce82ef i get this error
<x-X-x> crimsun: does this mean that i cant get equalizer with xmod?
<crimsun> x-X-x: sec, I'm preparing for a meeting shortly
<CoJaBo-Eee> It just says "could not connect", but I can't find what the actual error is :/
<crimsun> x-X-x: pastebin your asoundrc
<x-X-x> k
<cippalippa> hi guys... got a problem... already installed Firefox 3 and installed the flash player too (with a .deb file), but it still asks me for downloading the player... anyone knows a solution?
<okay> hola...
<unitypunk> partyyy
<Ano> cippalippa try to restart gnome (or kde or ...)
<CoJaBo-Eee> cippalippa: I installed it by adept.
<x-X-x> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/d765fa4cc
<cippalippa> Ano: just tried...
<CoJaBo-Eee> flashplugin-nonfree IIRC...
<crimsun> x-X-x: line 28 is invalid
<Ano> argh
<crimsun> x-X-x: you cannot say "plughw"; alsa-lib needs to know which device you're referring to
<x-X-x> crimsun: wow that was fast
<psyco> why cant i install things on a live cd (from adept)?
<psyco> "error commiting changes"
<x-X-x> crimsun: what do i put?
<sorush20> is there something wrong with my sources list I@m not seening amarok new version
<sorush20> http://pastebin.ca/1228832
<crimsun> x-X-x: well, which hw: device do you want to use?
<x-X-x> xmod
<cippalippa> CoJaBo-Eee: what's the difference between adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-nonfree?
<crimsun> x-X-x: the format is an integer (lower bound is zero, 0); see cat /proc/asound/cards
<crimsun> cippalippa: the former is Adobe's 32-bit deb containing the Flash plugin; the latter is Ubuntu's 32- or 64-bit wrapper that downloads and installs the Flash plugin
<x-X-x> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/d4d13e6e1
<crimsun> x-X-x: so you likely want slave.pcm "hw:1"
<crimsun> x-X-x: I'm in a meeting very shortly, so I won't be able to respond immediately
<cippalippa> crimsun: thank you
<administrator> I need to install GNU pascal on my kubuntu system?
<crimsun> cippalippa: yw
<x-X-x> crimsun: i understand
<x-X-x> crimsun: thnx for your help you are a guru
<crimsun> administrator: try installing fpc from universe
<administrator> do anybody know some shortcut to a successfull GNU pascal installation for kubuntu?
<cippalippa> is it possible to know all the channel list on irc?
<psyco> Guys, I need to reinstall grub but in grub> root (0,1) doesnt detect my hardrive
<robin0800> cippalippa: yes window chanel list
<psyco> the live cd I have doesnt' see any of my drives, why?
<cippalippa> robin0800: yes... really don't fancy to look for commands
<x-X-x> crimsun: ( reply when you can ) http://pastebin.com/d109c9fa0 new error
<crimsun> x-X-x: convert it to a more complete plug format, or use plug:equalized
<x-X-x> k
<crimsun> x-X-x: remember that you can test with `aplay -Dplug:equalized /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav' first
<x-X-x> :) thnx
<krash> Weird, a couple of my icons on my task bar are messed up and when I add an item to my favorites it shows up weird like konversation underneath it says konversation.desktop
<krash> anyone else notice that with the beta?
<krash> ohh I should be in a different channel for that
<unity`Buntu> something about restricted drivers in use..
<unity`Buntu> thats talking about my video card eight?
<unity`Buntu> *right
<krash> probably using nvidia drivers?
<unity`Buntu> yeah
<krash> then yeah
<unity`Buntu> does that mean i can run compiz?
<unity`Buntu> lol
#kubuntu 2008-10-17
 * krash nods
 * GeOcs .
 * GeOcs can anyone help me install a leadtek tv tunner on ubuntu?!
<CoJaBo-Eee> lol my tuner installed so easily it was scary o_O
<xweb> what tuner do you have
<CoJaBo-Eee> Haupage USB2 or something like that. I plugged it in and it just worked. No drivers, no buggy install/configure apps, no BSODs o_O
<xweb> wow
<CoJaBo-Eee> And all I needed to watch TV was VLC, which I already had!
<CoJaBo-Eee> Now if only WiFi worked like that in Linux lol
<xweb> What wifi card do you have?
<klai> всем привет
<klai> hai ppl
<klai> i am need analog gconf-editor in KDE ?!
<xweb> klai: What are you trying to do?
<xweb> CoJaBo-Eee: If you know what wifi card you habe i may be able to help you get it working.
<CoJaBo-Eee> xweb: RaLink
<xweb> open a console and type $ lspci | grep 802
<xweb> this will let you see the chipset.
<CoJaBo-Eee> It is detected and works now, it just fails connecting to my network on 90-97% of attempts.
<xweb> Oo ok.
<CoJaBo-Eee> I just need to figure out how to fix that, or at least get a more specific error.
<asspero> hola
<asspero> algien por ay????
<eduardo_> #brasil
<polete> Section "ServerLayout"
<polete>     Identifier     "Layout0"
<polete>     Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
<polete>     InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
<polete>     InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
<polete> EndSection
<polete> Section "Files"
<polete> EndSection
<polete> Section "Module"
<polete>     Load           "dbe"
<polete>     Load           "extmod"
<polete>     Load           "type1"
<polete>     Load           "freetype"
<polete>     Load           "glx"
<polete> EndSection
<polete> Section "ServerFlags"
<polete>     Option         "Xinerama" "0"
<polete> EndSection
<polete> Section "InputDevice"
<polete>     # generated from default
<polete>     Identifier     "Mouse0"
<CoJaBo-Eee> o_O
<polete>     Driver         "mouse"
<polete>     Option         "Protocol" "auto"
<polete>     Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
<polete>     Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
<polete>     Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<polete> EndSection
<polete> Section "InputDevice"
<polete>     # generated from default
<polete>     Identifier     "Keyboard0"
<polete>     Driver         "kbd"
<polete> EndSection
<polete> Section "Monitor"
<polete>     # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
<polete>     Identifier     "Monitor0"
<unity`Buntu> woah..
<polete>     VendorName     "Unknown"
<polete>     ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"
<polete>     HorizSync       30.0 - 55.0
<polete>     VertRefresh     50.0 - 120.0
<unity`Buntu> why are you putting this in here...
<polete>     Option         "DPMS"
<polete> EndSection
<polete> Section "Device"
<polete>     Identifier     "Device0"
<polete>     Driver         "nvidia"
<CoJaBo-Eee> Its still going...
<polete>     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<polete>     BoardName      "GeForce 7300 LE"
<polete> EndSection
<polete> Section "Screen"
<polete>     Identifier     "Screen0"
<polete>     Device         "Device0"
<polete>     Monitor        "Monitor0"
<polete>     DefaultDepth    24
<polete>     Option         "TwinView" "0"
<polete>     Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
<polete>     Option         "metamodes" "1152x864_60 +0+0"
<polete>     SubSection     "Display"
<polete>         Depth       24
<polete>     EndSubSection
<polete> EndSection
<polete> sorry
<polete> sorry  is a wrong me
<unity`Buntu> is it over?
<CoJaBo-Eee> lol
<polete> i need the change the resolution of my computer  i cant
<polete> ayyyy i am very crazy
<polete> :(
<brewmaster> any pine / gmail users here?  I can't get pine saving sent e-mails to gmail's imap/sent mail folder...
<polete> sorry mans any person speak spanis becouse the canal spanish nothing     :(
<unity`Buntu> hey..
<unity`Buntu> i need some help editing my session..
<unity`Buntu> compiz keeps crashing kde-window-decorator
<unity`Buntu> someone told me, i should try emerald.
<unity`Buntu> and tey said i should add emerald --replace to my session
<unity`Buntu> anyone?
<CoJaBo-Eee> ?
<unity`Buntu> im supposed to add emerald --replace to my session..
<dr_willis> unity`Buntu,  i tend to just install that fusion-icon tool to handle it.
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<polete> :)
<unity`Buntu> hmm
<dr_willis> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.0+git20071028-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<polete> delete xor.conf
<polete> :)    one more  time start of   zero   garrr                :)
 * GeOcs can anyone guide me how to install a winfast tv2000 RM on Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> check google to see how well supported it is undder linux, plug it in.. power up.. pray..
<dr_willis> :)
<mneptok> "win*" in the name is usually a pretty good indicator ...
<dr_willis> Totally depends on the chipset. You may want to check the MythBuntu forums also to see how well that card is supported
<GeOcs> aw man, to manny new words, and others for me
<GeOcs> my head is starting to hurt :)
<krash> wtf is azureus called Vuze now?
<krash> guess so, weird
<Agent_bob> !schedual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schedual
<Agent_bob> @schedual
<dr_willis> krash,  yea. they are trying to push a 'service' and make the software appear to have a legal use. :)
<Agent_bob> dr_willis which software ?
<dr_willis> Vuze/Azurus
<dr_willis> or however ya spell it
<Agent_bob> heh oh.
<dr_willis> http://www.vuze.com/app
<dr_willis> Seems they are  sort of making deals with divx.com also..  interesting gizmo they are advertising   http://www.divx.com/connected/buyconnected/
<dr_willis> D-Link DivX Connected HD Media Player (DSM-330) But its $214  - wonder if it runs linux. :)
<zero__> hay alguien que hable español
<Agent_bob> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<zero__> gracias
<Agent_bob> hmmm i just started three different x sessions one using kde one using gnome and one using xfce4, now my system is using Memory Used/Total Percent: 111/502 MB (22%)
<Agent_bob> i can live with that.
<oliver__> hi
<oliver__> can someone help me?
<oliver__> annyone?
<oliver__> hi
<dr_willis> and the question is?
<oliver__> well i cant go above 800x600 on my computer
<oliver__> im on ubuntu
<oliver__> and i could when i was on windows
<oliver__> can u help me?
<dr_willis> Install the proper video card drivers for your video card.
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<oliver__> i cant find it
<oliver__> i have a 3dfx voodoo3
<oliver__> thank you
<DarthFrog> !tdfx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tdfx
<DarthFrog> The tdfx driver is for Voodoo cards.
<dr_willis> Egads... you have one of those? :)
<dr_willis> I used those years ago.. not sure how well supported they are any more.
<DarthFrog> I just took a Voodoo5 card out of one of my machines. :-)
<dr_willis> Cutting edge! :0
<oliver__> that didnt work
<DasEi> whats the corresponding cmd to gnome-panel in kde ?
<DarthFrog> Worked fine for what I used it for. :-)
<oliver__> i did all it said
<oliver__> it said to run hardware drivers
<oliver__> and select the driver
<oliver__> but its blank
<oliver__> after i ran the terminal and ran the scripts
<oliver__> help?
<DarthFrog> oliver__: Sorry.  I've not anything to suggest.
<oliver__> :-(
<Agent_bob> using the vesa module (driver) will get you higher resolution, but not 3d support
<oliver__> ive been trying 2 sort this for ages
<oliver__> ive gone on every form
<oliver__> and ppl have said things have sorted theres
<oliver__> its recognising theres a video card there in the terminal
<DarthFrog> oliver__: Do you need 3D?
<oliver__> but nothing in hardware
<oliver__> i dont know
<oliver__> im new 2 ubuntu
<oliver__> i only deal with the internet
<DarthFrog> No games?
<oliver__> but my websit isnt working for me
<oliver__> i dont do games
<DarthFrog> Why not buy an inexpensive modern card?
<DarthFrog> Save you the grief.
<oliver__> because i got dissmised out of college the other day
<oliver__> and i have no job
<NickPresta> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<oliver__> so i have no money
 * Agent_bob never ever suggests buying hardware to support software.
<DarthFrog> Well, I can't argue with your reasons.
<oliver__> besides i may aswell buy a new computer if i could afford it this used 2 have windows 98
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: You must be willing to =put up with a lot of grief.
<oliver__> i have autism i dont kare
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog grief ?   what grief ?
<oliver__> but things do aannoy me
<oliver__> i dont kare about grief
<oliver__> i'll do annything
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: Well, the kind of grief that oliver__ is going through to get his obsolete hardware working.
<oliver__> cos my website will be my income
<Agent_bob> oliver__ try using the vesa 'driver'
 * DarthFrog agrees with Agent_bob
<oliver__> the what?
<oliver__> my ubuntu is different (ultimate)
<oliver__> i dont know that i have that
<Agent_bob> VESA
<oliver__> how do i run it?
<DarthFrog> oliver__: It's a common denominator video driver.
<Agent_bob> sudo dpkg-recongifure xserver-xorg      ?
<oliver__> what do i do?
<Agent_bob> choose VESA as the vidio driver
<oliver__> oh terminal
<oliver__> i h8 that
<oliver__> just loads of wrighting
<oliver__> my m8 knows all the commands off by heart
<oliver__> even he cant figure this out
<oliver__> its saying command not found
<Agent_bob> heh i typo.
<oliver__> how do i choose vesa?
<Agent_bob> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg      ?
<oliver__> 1 sec i have like 20 different terminals
<oliver__> this is the programmers eddition (ultimate)
<oliver__> uhhhh...
<oliver__> is it meant 2 be blue?
<oliver__> do i want to use the kernel fra,ebuffer device interface?
<oliver__> hello?
<NickPresta> oliver__, no, probably not. I would use the default
<oliver__> ok
<DarthFrog> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<oliver__> whats a keybord variant?
<NickPresta> oliver__, you probably just want us, standard (104 keys)
<NickPresta> you can change it later
<DarthFrog> oliver__: Various types of keyboard.  You probably have a 104 key US standard.
<oliver__> now its telling me no such device
<oliver__> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<oliver__>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20081017014230
<oliver__> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.24-21-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device
<DarthFrog> oliver__: If it offers a default, accept it.
<Agent_bob> oliver__ as per using kernel frame buffer within xorg  NOPE
<oliver__> its the terminal
<DarthFrog> oliver__: Is this for a laptop machine?
<oliver__> no
<Agent_bob> with a voodoo3 DarthFrog ?
<oliver__> really old noisy desktop lol
<oliver__> a 3dfx voodoo3
<oliver__> thats it
<DarthFrog> Oh right.  Ignore the error about the battery.
<oliver__> from 1998
<oliver__> ok
<oliver__> is that it?
<oliver__> its just the terminal now
<Agent_bob> sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<NickPresta> oliver__, thats good. You can restart X now to apply the changes. Logout, select Restart X from the menu there. Come back here if it doesn't work
<oliver__> will thatn restart my pc?
<Agent_bob> nope
<Agent_bob> just xorg
<oliver__> i dont know what that is
<voss> I wish we could have Kubuntu 8.1 with a kde 3
<oliver__> remember i only deal with web
<Agent_bob> !Xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NickPresta> oliver__, you're restarting the thing that draws all the stuff on the screen
<oliver__> kk
<oliver__> now what? lol
<NickPresta> oliver__, what do you mean?
<oliver__> its the kernel again
<baudthief> I'm at work and only have SSH/shell access to my box, is there any way to configure krfb via shell to enable uninvited connections?
<oliver__> ...
<voss> Hey are we gonna get a Kubuntu upgrade that actually works by Oct 30th?
<oliver__> wha?
<oliver__> y not get ubuntu?
<NickPresta> voss, works? ;)
<oliver__> isnt it better than kubuntu
<oliver__> i have ubuntu ultimate
<oliver__> its the best os ever
<baudthief> baudthief gets it :P
<NickPresta> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<oliver__> still no hardware drivers bt the way
<voss> Nick, Ubuntu with kde 3.5.10 works great, Kubuntu with kde 4.1 doesnt
<Agent_bob> *buntu = *buntu = *buntu
<oliver__> i did that
<oliver__> it didnt work
<Agent_bob> oliver__ so do you have higher resolution or not ?
<oliver__> it broke gnome
<oliver__> im looking
<NickPresta> voss, if you're having a specific problem with KDE 4.X, you can ask in #kubuntu-kde4. If you're just upset with KDE4 in general, perhaps voicing your concerns in #kde might help?
<Agent_bob> broke gnome ?    you'll have to qualify that.
<oliver__> um...
<dr_willis> I imagine theres  a kde forums thats best to 'rant' :)
<oliver__> no
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: you may know the answer to this: When dropping to commandline (ctrl+alt+F1), what's the proper way to log back into your session?
<oliver__> i h8 kde
<dr_willis> The joy of linux.. use what you like..
<voss> Nick so far I havent been able to sucessfully upgrade from 8.04 to 8.1 on any machine,
<Agent_bob> so why are you in the kde specific channel then oliver__ ?
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: I'm currently killing Xorg, and then issuing "startx", but I know that can't be right
<oliver__> my resolution still wont go up
<DarthFrog> ign0ramus: Alt-F7
<ign0ramus> DarthFrog: hmm... have not tried that
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, I try Alt+F7 or startx. >_>
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: but you have to kill Xorg before starting X or you get an error
<NickPresta> voss, I can't speak for 8.10 right now. 8.10 isn't out as a public release yet, AFAIK
<oliver__> my friend has 8.10
<DarthFrog> NickPresta: It's a publically released beta.  Beta 2, in fact.
<dr_willis> i often kill gdm/kdm and startx  - so i can see the x logs easier
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, well, if you simply dropped to CLI then Alt+f7 should bring you back.
<oliver__> he knows all the termina; commands off by heart lol
<voss> Nick, usually the betas work fine with minor bugs
<oliver__> and he uses vista mostly
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: that's what i needed.  thx to you and DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> voss: That's been my experience so far with 64 bit Intrepid Kubuntu.
<voss> Darth what hardware are you using?
<NickPresta> voss, well, if you're having trouble with 8.10, talk to the people in #ubuntu+1. Otherwise, I'm afraid I can't speak for intrepid
<oliver__> nickpresta do a private chat with me
<NickPresta> oliver__, I would prefer not to. More people are in here to help you. You haven't really given a specific issue you need help with
<dr_willis> I plan on waiting a few weeks after 8.10 comes out.. to try upgrading. :)
<baudthief> anyone know the service KRFB desktop sharing uses? I really need VNC access to my box :(
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: any word on if kde3 will be an option yet?
<dr_willis> ign0ramus,  i havent been paying attention..
<ign0ramus> dr_willis: you find kde4 usable enough to switch?
<dr_willis> if not officially - i bet there will be Unoffical packages out very soon.,
<dr_willis> I dont find KDE4 useable at all at this time
<DarthFrog> voss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/58606/
<dr_willis> It makes my laptop unbearably slow
<ign0ramus> :) me neither.  I have it and login to update it, hoping that somehow it will just work the way i want
<ign0ramus> but it appears i need patience
<NickPresta> I disagree with KDE being 'unusable'. I use 4.1.2 for everyday tasks such as web browsing, IM, etc. as well as more specialized tasks - programming, graphics work, etc. I've yet to have any problem I haven't had in KDE3
<Agent_bob> oliver__ ok pastebin these and see if someone can sort out your vidio/configuration issue.   echo -e "#####xorg.conf####\n`cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf`\n\n####lshw####\n`lshw -C display`\n\n####xwininfo####\n`xwininfo -all`\n" | pastebinit    #assuming you have pastebinit installed.
<DarthFrog> baudthief: You know if you "ssh -Y ..." you can run your remote X apps on your local machine.
<NickPresta> Agent_bob, I don't think he restarted X previously. I hold him to CABS and change his resolution
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: for basic tasks, you are right; I've no real beef
<baudthief> DarthFrog: WHAT!? How about currently running tasks?
<DarthFrog> baudthief: Don't think so.
<NickPresta> The fact that you can still run KDE3 apps in KDE4 is enough for me to warrant a switch at this point. :)
<baudthief> DarthFrog: dammit, I really need to check my torrents :P
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: that's a plus... some of the KDE4 apps need work (Ark)
<Agent_bob> NickPresta well true enough, i have no way to know if he did what we suggested or not.
<oliver__> im back
<NickPresta> ign0ramus, agreed, but in time, those 'final' things with come. I don't recall KDE 3 being as awesome as it is now when it first was available for use
<DarthFrog> baudthief: You'll probably have to turn on X forwarding in /etc/ssh/sshd.config.
<oliver__> nick
<Agent_bob> NickPresta if he didn't, and then pressed your reset, he'll come back mad at you.
<oliver__> theres good news and bad news
<NickPresta> oliver__, okay..
<oliver__> the good news is theres new resolutions
<baudthief> DarthFrog: oh my god. SSH - Y is *INSANE*, had no idea you could do that!
<oliver__> bad news is there dows to 328 x 240
<Agent_bob> NickPresta you nailed it.
<oliver__> no
<NickPresta> oliver__, what is the highest resolution available?
<oliver__> 800 x 600
<oliver__> lol
<oliver__> but now 640 x 480 is available
<Agent_bob> not using DPMS in his xorg.conf  ?
<oliver__> ?
<DarthFrog> baudthief: The number of things that I know nothing about is growing at an alarming rate.  I do know how to forward X over SSH, though. :-)
<oliver__> im in monitor resolution settings
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog lol   i resemble that remark
<oliver__> why cant there be a programe where u select ur driver of a list and it installs the correct drivers
<dr_willis> oliver__,  that hardware driver tool does that.. there are very few devices that need that.. Most drivers are allready included.
<dr_willis> baudthief,  ssh - is a tool worth reading up on. :)
<oliver__> :-l well mine wasnt lol
<dr_willis> oliver__,  ive frogotten what your driver even was...
<baudthief> dr_willis: in truth I've only ever used SSH for a remote shell lol
<dr_willis> or device..
<dr_willis> baudthief,  check out 'sshfs' also
<oliver__> drivers is the biggest problem on ubuntu
<Agent_bob> dr_willis voodoo3 card
<oliver__> ...
<dr_willis> oliver__,  and you have been using linux for how long to come to this conclusion?
<oliver__> yes
<oliver__> 3 months
 * dr_willis wonders how well the voodoo3 is supported under vista.
<oliver__> but my friend has sinceit came out
<oliver__> my tuter made his own linux os
<Agent_bob> oliver__ and when was that ?
<baudthief> curse my capped upload at home, 30k/sec lol
<oliver__> didnt publish it tho
<dr_willis> check the xorg.conf see what driver its trying to use. In the past i iften find the X system tries to use a safer res. if it cant tell what res the mountor can handle.
<oliver__> lol
<oliver__> its trying to use voodoo3
<oliver__> i ran that
<DarthFrog> dr_willis: xorg.conf doesn't tell you anything anymore.
<oliver__> i have a question
<oliver__> what is sudo?
<dr_willis> DarthFrog,  you can customize it still :)
<ign0ramus> !sudo | oliver__
<ubottu> oliver__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<DarthFrog> !sudo
<oliver__> argh
<DarthFrog> sudo = SuperUser do.
<dr_willis> if he found a live cd - that the thing did work properly in, he could use that as a basis for his own xorg.conf or just copy it over.
<oliver__> the web makes my pc slow
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog as opposed to su = switch users
<dr_willis> its very likely - he just needs a proper modeline for his monitor.
<oliver__> does anny1 know when shockwave will be available?
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: Correct.
<oliver__> theres a pertition online with 39000 signs
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: su defaults to root, though.
<oliver__> but they dont care
<oliver__> im not in root...
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog and sudo can accept user name arguments
<ign0ramus> oliver__: have you pasted your xorg.conf?
<oliver__> umm
<oliver__> its saying...
<oliver__> sudo: xorg.conf: command not found
<oliver__> that helps
<DarthFrog> oliver__: xorg.conf is a file in /etc/X11/
<oliver__> well i dont know
<oliver__> wheres etc?
<ign0ramus> oliver__: "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<oliver__> remember im only 16
 * Agent_bob wonders why his guru friend doesn't do that for him
<baudthief> so the apps I run using ssh -Y, are they appearing on my screen at home too? or are they actually _RUNNING_ on my local machine?
<oliver__> he lives 4 hours away from me
<oliver__> and he cant figure it
<DarthFrog> baudthief: Running remotely, displaying locally.
<ign0ramus> oliver__: can you copy and *pastebin* the .conf file?
<oliver__> hes romoted my pc
<baudthief> DarthFrog: Holy cow. That's infintely cool.
<ign0ramus> oliver__: it's better when you can do it yourself ;)
<oliver__> huh?
<baudthief> *infinitely
<oliver__> i watched...
<oliver__> im good with windows lol
<oliver__> but i wanna learn ubuntu
<oliver__> i can do loads on windows
<DarthFrog> baudthief: Actually, X is a networking protocol.  You don't need SSH to do it.  Just open up port 6100.
<ign0ramus> oliver__: ok, you're having a display issue... Step 1, let's take a look at your xorg.conf
<oliver__> i created a programe 2 run mac programes on xp
<baudthief> DarthFrog: SSH is the only thing port-forwarded on my router at home ;]
<oliver__> WHERE IS XORG>CONF
<oliver__> lol
<ign0ramus> [09:06PM] <ign0ramus> oliver__: "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<oliver__> i h8 ports
<dr_willis> Time to read up on some linux basics i think oliver__
<DarthFrog> oliver__: IT'S IN /ETC/X11.
 * dr_willis points out that linux is Case Senesetive also..
<baudthief> DarthFrog: he'll copy and paste that, and it wont work :P
<oliver__> its creating...
<oliver__> is that good?
<ign0ramus> lolwut?
<oliver__> lol
<oliver__> HAY
<baudthief> hahaha
<DarthFrog> baudthief: He shouts, I shout. :-)
 * dr_willis gets out the ignore button. :P
<oliver__> u was right
<oliver__> Invalid entry (missing '=') at /tmp/kde-root/kconf_updateYZW0ua.tmp:1
<oliver__> what does it mean?
<DarthFrog> Nothing.  Ignore it.
<oliver__> what ever happend 2 english
<oliver__> well now what?
<ign0ramus> oliver__: english died when it saw your internet posting XD
<oliver__> lol
<oliver__> its only chat rooms
<ign0ramus> oliver__: ok, have you opened up xorg.conf or not?
<oliver__> u reserve 1 and you can set a password 4 it
<oliver__> and have group chats
<oliver__> it can take over 400 people
<DarthFrog> oliver__: This may be "only" an IRC channel (not chat room) but proper grammar and spelling is always appreciated.
<ign0ramus> oliver__: you are very hard to help.
<oliver__> im english
<oliver__> i dont know propper grammer
<ign0ramus> oliver__: that's no excuse! :)
<baudthief> lol linux built the fear of using uppercase characters into me, now even on irc i type in lowercase :P
<oliver__> it is when im 16 aswell
<ign0ramus> oliver__: ok, now that we know your a/s/l, would you like to fix your issue?
<oliver__> mine is a chat tho
<oliver__> u can put like a link on ur bebo
<baudthief> ign0ramus: *issues
<oliver__> for an event
<DarthFrog> oliver__: At 16, it's time for you to strive for excellence.
<oliver__> what what?
<ign0ramus> baudthief: :-)
<oliver__> im renting a flat soon
<oliver__> with 2 m8s
<oliver__> sorry about the slang
<oliver__> are u ammerican?
<ign0ramus> oliver__: if you could earn a living with randomness, you would be rich.
<baudthief> you think you're aussie or something? :P
<baudthief> @oliver
<oliver__> what?
<oliver__> :-S
<oliver__> i get confused
<oliver__> my friends say i should do stand up
<ign0ramus> oliver__: maybe try sticking to one thing at a time ;)
<baudthief> I guess I'm the only aussie here then :(
 * baudthief kills self
<oliver__> lol
<baudthief> and no we dont root kangaroos.
<oliver__> my friend lives there
<ign0ramus> finally, we got rid of the Aussies!
<oliver__> LOL
<DarthFrog> ign0ramus: Let me guess, you're a Kiwi!
<baudthief> ign0ramus: we're actually really old brits :P
<oliver__> me?
<oliver__> im not old
<ign0ramus> DarthFrog: nope, just a perfect example of an American ;)
<oliver__> my friend iwas shouting at me earlier
<oliver__> its her bday in the morning
<baudthief> bloody americans
<oliver__> she was saying she was turning in2 a nan
<oliver__> SHES 17
<ign0ramus> baudthief: so, when i visit your great continent, may i crash on your couch?
<DarthFrog> oliver__: Stick to Kubuntu issues, please.
<oliver__> here?
<baudthief> ign0ramus: you may indeed
<ign0ramus> baudthief: <3 Aussies
<oliver__> whats a continent?
<oliver__> i dont know annything about ammerica
<oliver__> all i know i learnt from american dad and family guy
<oliver__> lol
<ign0ramus> oliver__: that's all you need
<uman>  Hello everyone. I have a really really big problem. I have windows xp installed under vmware workstation and I accidentally reverted back to an old snapshot and lost all my files and everything. I want to know if there is a way to undo the snapshot revert. If not, do you guys know what exactly happens when you go back to a snapshot? I mean, does the old .vmx (or entire virtual hdd partition) simply get erased and replaced by a new one? If so , I could simply
<uman> [20:11] <uman> use recovery software to recover it right? Thanks. Which software do you recommend.
<oliver__> you cant
<DarthFrog> uman: This is the wrong place for such issues.  you need specific help from a VMWare channel.
<oliver__> or just run the setup but partition it different
<oliver__> i know how 2 fix it
<oliver__> its xp
<oliver__> as i said im good with xp
<dr_willis> 'good with xp' means very little. :)
<ign0ramus> uman: http://communities.vmware.com/docs/DOC-1490.pdf;jsessionid=7CDDF52158BD445EE919126B89B41346
<ign0ramus> i'm also good at pointing and clicking icons ;)
<dr_willis> ign0ramus,  You got it.
<oliver__> lol
<oliver__> im good at that
<oliver__> im good at bebo
<dr_willis> Ive learned more about computers due to my using Linux, then i would EVER learned by using windows.
<ign0ramus> oliver__: if you want to know how a computer 'works', Linux is for you
<Agent_bob> dr_willis i have always viewed "good with (M$ whateva)" as more of a confession than a boast.
<oliver__> i sont
<oliver__> dont*
<ign0ramus> if you don't care how a computer works, get a Mac :)
<oliver__> i just fixed sum1s computer
<oliver__> well... i say fixed...
<oliver__> i made it look like a mac
<dr_willis> oliver__,  you mught want to start putting a little more of a complete thought/statement on each line..   we can read long sentences.
<ign0ramus> oliver__: installing Norton != 'fixing'
<oliver__> with a couple of dll changes
<oliver__> and boot screen changes
<oliver__> logons
<oliver__> icons
<oliver__> just allot of renaming and moving
<Agent_bob> !enter > oliver__
<oliver__> and i got stardock
<ubottu> oliver__, please see my private message
<uman>  Hello everyone. I have a really really big problem. I have windows xp installed under vmware workstation and I accidentally reverted back to an old snapshot and lost all my files and everything. I want to know if there is a way to undo the snapshot revert. If not, do you guys know what exactly happens when you go back to a snapshot? I mean, does the old .vmx (or entire virtual hdd partition) simply get erased and replaced by a new one? If so , I could simply
<uman> [20:11] <uman> use recovery software to recover it right? Thanks. Which software do you recommend.
<uman> sorry pasted the wrong thing.
<dr_willis> :)
<uman> ign0ramus, thanks im going to read that
<oliver__> i got told of by a bot
<oliver__> :-S
<ign0ramus> uman: np... it details how to clear out 'snapshots'
<oliver__> how can a bot tellu off? it said i have to use one line
<ign0ramus> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<dr_willis> !bot | oliver__
<ubottu> oliver__: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<oliver__> ?
<Agent_bob> you guys are no fun.
<dr_willis> Its a bot.. it does what people tel it to do...
<Agent_bob> ;/
<oliver__> a bot just told me off
<oliver__> for flooding and capsing
<ign0ramus> Agent_bob: this is supposed to be a 'helping' channel
<dr_willis> oliver__,  and your point is?
<oliver__> i am helping
<ign0ramus> Agent_bob: although, sometimes you have to exercise restraint ;)
<Agent_bob> ign0ramus help yes, teach no.
<ign0ramus> Agent_bob: agreed.
<oliver__> same thing
 * dr_willis goes back to working on his Anti-virus Live cd.
<oliver__> yeah and my resolution
<NickPresta> when on the live CD and you download something, like say packages, where are they stored?
<oliver__> i cant put it up :-( ive tried everything
<dr_willis> NickPresta,  ram disk i think.
<ign0ramus> oliver__: i've only tried 3 times to help with your resolution, and you keep talking about Bebo :(
<oliver__> either hard drive data disk or cd
<dr_willis> oliver__,   i woudl test out some other live cd;s and if you find one that works. copy its xorg.conf over to use as a basis for your own customized xorg.conf
<oliver__> (only cd if you have a cd)
<NickPresta> dr_willis, its strange. my girlfriend added the multiverse/universe repos, updated and is trying to install ubuntu-restricted-extras and it says package not available/found
<dr_willis> NickPresta,  could be the mirror is down/messed up.
<oliver__> sorry lol
<dr_willis> or some updates are in progresss.
<oliver__> i did it 2 times
<ign0ramus> NickPresta: is it listed in Adept/Synaptic?
<Agent_bob> ign0ramus i have been told off several times for teaching rather than helping, in here.     i thought i would try a new approach.   "only answere dirrect and relavent questions."     but i'm not sure i can quit cold turkey.
<dr_willis> NickPresta,  you did 'sudo apt-get update' first?
<NickPresta> dr_willis, main ubuntu archive. its strange because she doesn't have an HDD in her laptop at the moment and it doesn't work, but last week it did, with the HDD in
<NickPresta> dr_willis, yep
<oliver__> yes
<oliver__> my update was on the fritz the other day though
<Agent_bob> NickPresta it's not in universe/multiverse.  it's in restricted
<dr_willis> ubuntu-restricted-extras  will grab quite a bit of stuff..
<Agent_bob> or is it ?
<NickPresta> Agent_bob, that would definitely explain it. *shakes head*
 * Agent_bob goes to see.
<NickPresta> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15.2 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<NickPresta> in multiverse. I thought so
<oliver__> i have all those extras
<dr_willis> It maybe in multiverse.. but the stuff it isntalles maybe restricted.
<Agent_bob> multiverse.    yes i pleed the fifth i just had.
<NickPresta> hmm. okay. I'll get her to add the restricted repo
<NickPresta> oliver__, not that I care, but if you're using ubuntu, why are you in #kubuntu?
<oliver__> theres no ubuntu one
<NickPresta> oliver__, theres #ubuntu ...?
<oliver__> ?
<oliver__> no
<jtisme> and ubuntu+1
<NickPresta> oliver__, what do you mean no?
<oliver__> i mean theres no ubuntu chat
<NickPresta> oliver__, there is the #ubuntu channel
<oliver__> i dont understand your grammer
<oliver__> where?
<NickPresta> that's strange
<oliver__> its not on my os
<NickPresta> oliver__, type: /join #ubuntu
<oliver__> for some reason i only seem to have kubuntu programes
<oliver__> thankyou
<dr_willis> I bet the #ubuntu guys will hate us now! :)
<jtisme> I have enjoyed oliver_'s banter after a hard days work
<NickPresta> jtisme, :)
<dr_willis> ")
<dr_willis> :)
 * dr_willis watches the same questions/responses go on in #ubuntu now
<jtisme> actually me thinks he is pulling our leg
<NickPresta> jtisme, the thought has crossed my mind
<jtisme> :)
<NickPresta> wow. I don't recall #ubuntu having so many people in there. Numbers have certainly gone up
<Agent_bob> jtisme we are unanomus it seems
<Agent_bob> NickPresta 1200 ?
<Agent_bob> NickPresta seems the avg i recall  ?
<dr_willis> Thats about average.
<dr_willis> seen 4000+ on release day. :)
<dr_willis> or was it 3000+
<NickPresta> Agent_bob, 1281, yeah. *shrug* perhaps my memory is mistaken
<dr_willis> 1000 of them are idling..
<dr_willis> :)
<Agent_bob> 1200 of them are idling
<Agent_bob> but the 80 of them trying to talk is more than i like to deal with
<dr_willis> and 100 of them expect to be spoon fed linux basics.. because they cant be bothered to read any web sites...
<dr_willis> :) oh wait.. that was mean...
<dr_willis> sorry...
<NickPresta> dr_willis, you would be surprised how many of them read the websites and still need to be spoon fed ;)
<DarthFrog> dr_willis: Not mean.  Just realistic.
<Agent_bob> and God forbid we try to decypher a man page .... ^
<dr_willis> ok.. read and 'think' :)
<NickPresta> but of course, we were all newbies once too...
<dr_willis> I started using unix in 1986 in college. :) after using my amiga for years..
<dr_willis> 'learning to learn' is step 1.
<DarthFrog> NickPresta: There's nothing wrong with being a newbie.  But being a lazy newbie with a sense of entitlement ....
<dr_willis>  entitlement! :)  thats the word
<Agent_bob> "sense of entitlement"   pfft.
<dr_willis> 'i demand you make it totally idiot proof.. but also allow me FULL  access to tweak/chanve every thing i may ever want to do.. with a idiot proof gui!'
<Agent_bob> lol
<dr_willis> 'and bend over backwards for me! and now do a backflip!'
<DarthFrog> And run all my Windows apps flawlessly.
<dr_willis> 'and do it for Free!'
<Agent_bob> i like this one "if you make it idiot proof, they will just make a better idiot"
<dr_willis> 'educate the user, dont dumb down the tool'
<NickPresta> sigh
<Agent_bob> that's what i just said
<beata> I'm getting a 'Permission denied' error writing to a mounted cifs samba share, even when performing the write as root.
<DarthFrog> dr_willis: THat doesn't fit with the GNOME philosophy.
<dr_willis> DarthFrog,  yep.. ya got that right.
<dr_willis> which is why i mixx and match gnome+kde apps all the time
<DarthFrog> beata: Then perhaps the problem is with the share?
<NickPresta> beata, how did you mount the share? Root can't write to something that isn't mount rw
<Agent_bob> beata#  mount
<dr_willis> also the remote machine needs to have specific permissions onthe share set
<beata> Everything looks correct from here; the mounts are rw according to /proc/mounts
<beata> config at http://dalhagen.net/public/smb.conf
<DarthFrog> beata: Check permissions on the remote machine.
<beata> Which permissions? On the share directory, or in the share config?
<DarthFrog> beata: Both.
<dr_willis> the classic 'yes' answer :)
<beata> The share directory is writable on the server.
<Agent_bob> two lines "   invalid users = root"  and  ";   security = user"   ???
<Kal`Torak> hi. Funny question maybe: does the *amd64* release work with intel chips as well?
<Agent_bob> you can't do anything as root if root is forbiden     no ?
<DarthFrog> Kal`Torak: yES.
<Kal`Torak> Thanks DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> I hate the CAPS LOCK key.
<beata> Wait..
<Jammu> need a litle help What is a Bin file???
<DarthFrog> I keep hitting it instead of TAB. :-(
<beata> that's the wrong smb.conf
<DarthFrog> Jammu: Binary.
<Agent_bob> pfft.
<Jammu> and it does what?
<DarthFrog> Jammu: There is no general answer to that question.
<Jammu> ok. can i instal it?
<DarthFrog> Jammu: There is no general answer to that question.
<Agent_bob> depends
 * beata facepalms. "From the wrong computer."
<Agent_bob> beata :)
<Jammu> ok hot to i install it?
<Kal`Torak> Ok, downloading the beta... this should be fun
<DarthFrog> Jammu: What is it, specifically?
<Jammu> google earth 4 linux
<beata> The correct one is up now. Heh.
<Agent_bob> bash /path/to/file.bin    #jammu generally speaking you don't want to though.
<Agent_bob> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Agent_bob> se the package    ^
<Jammu> im back
<DarthFrog> !googleearth | Jammu
<ubottu> Jammu: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<Agent_bob> beata i don't see an issue generator there.    but i'm not a network guru either
<Agent_bob> unless "case sensitive = yes"  is playing thundar with it somehow
<beata> I'd swear it was working at one point.
<Jammu> ok thanks
<Jammu> bye
<coloclone> !Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DarthFrog> Hmm, that Medibuntu entry is somewhat lacking.
<DarthFrog> Medibuntu is mostly multimedia.
<dr_willis> Medibuntu has 'hot-babe' package. :)
<beata> ....
<beata> I found it.
<beata> I had to set my mount user as an admin user in smb.conf
<beata> No, that doesn't actually work.
<beata> Me dammit.
 * Agent_bob really doesn't know.   but then again he lives in a world where root is not root, disks have no partitions and there is no suid.
<beata> Hee hee.
 * DarthFrog wants some of whatever Agent_bob is indulging in. :-)
<EtFb> I notice the new 2.6.24-21 kernel has arrived and Apt wants me to install it.  But I use VMWare Server 2.0, and I've had trouble in the past with kernel upgrades.  Has anyone experienced any problems this time around?
 * adrian Hi. can anyone help me and guide me in how to install my tv tunner?
<DarthFrog> adrian: Is it a Hauppauge card?
<DarthFrog> !ivtv
<ubottu> IVTV can be installed on Edgy by following the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Edgy
<adrian> DarthFrog:  dunno what that means
<DarthFrog> adrian: What is your TV tuner card?
<adrian> just installed yesterday for the first time linux
<adrian> well, winfast tv2000 xp rm
<DarthFrog> Ah.  I doubt it'll work.  The "Win" is damning.
<adrian> I saw on forums that other people installed it. But I don't understand all the steps that I have to take in the process
<DarthFrog> Try this: http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/tvtuner/
<rogan> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rogan> there a good wifi finder ?
<Agent_bob> pfft i think i have root login disabled, even though i just created a "root" on this box...  ;/
<adrian> hope it will be usefull
<adrian> thanks
<coloclone> !hot-babe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hot-babe
<coloclone> Shucks
<Agent_bob> !info hot-babe
<ubottu> Package hot-babe does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> dr_willis said it was in the medibuntu
<coloclone> 2 bad.... It's probably a compiz plugin
<woddf2> Hello
<harolddong> I keep all my documents and music and stuff on a separate fat32 drive and I have links my music, pictures and video folders in my home folder and on my desktop.  The permissions on the drive seem fine.  I can write to and execute apps etc.  I just can't change the folder icons.  I just installed Kubuntu Ibex Beta but this has been an issue that I've had since Kubuntu Gutsy.  I can't change any icons for any folders on fat32 drives
<woddf2> I installed KDE 4, but it was 4.0 instead of 4.1.
<woddf2> How do I upgrade to KDE 4.1.x?
<DarthFrog> No. Hot-babe is a process monitor.  Her clothing status reflect the activity of the system. :-)
<coloclone> HAHA from http://www.dindinx.net/hotbabe/ "Yes, there are bugs in Hot-Babe."
<woddf2> I installed KDE 4, but it was 4.0 instead of 4.1.
<woddf2> How do I upgrade to KDE 4.1.x?
<DarthFrog> woddf2: You could just wait till Hallowe'en and upgrade to Intrepid.  It has KDE 4.1.2
<harolddong> Strangley the links to the drive in my home folder show up with the old kde crystal icons... which I dont even have anymore since I'm using Ibex.  I read somethin about maybe the drive is still owned by an old install but I dont have any idea how to fix it
<woddf2> I was running KDE 4.1.2 in Kubuntu 8.04 earlier and it worked fine!
<woddf2> Well...?
<woddf2> ...anyone?
<NCommander> woddf2, its only in Intrepid
<NCommander> Which is still in development
<woddf2> I was running KDE 4.1.2 in Kubuntu 8.04 earlier and it worked fine!
<NCommander> If you want to use a development distribution which might be buggy as hell, you can use Intrepid
<NCommander> (although its fairly stable ATM)
<NCommander> woddf2, not via offical packages than
<woddf2> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1
<EtFb> Anyone here using VMWare Server 2.0?
<gladtr_> yes
<gladtr_> this is good soft
<Agent_bob> harolddong not sure. but have you tried changing the icon for the real path rather than the symbolic path ?
<gladtr_> EtFb are you question ?
<EtFb> No, I person.  Are you question?
<gladtr_> Anyone here using VMWare Server 2.0?
<Agent_bob> that sentance no verb
<EtFb> Agent_bob: That sentence no correct spelling.
<EtFb> I notice the new 2.6.24-21 kernel has arrived and Apt wants me to install it.  But I use VMWare Server 2.0, and I've had trouble in the past with kernel upgrades.  Has anyone experienced any problems this time around?
<harolddong> I've tried changing the icon on the actual folder that's on my fat32  drive and on the link in my home folder using system icons.  the actual folder shows no icon and can't be changed.  the link shows the old kde3 crystal icon which isnt even installed.. and also can't be changed
<woddf2> I found it on the Web.
<Agent_bob> interesting.   but i don't know.
<woddf2> Thanks anyway
<woddf2> Goodbye
<harolddong> Like I said I read some about it and it seems like it might be a case of the dive stilll being owned by the old install.. but I just wouldnt know where to begin figuring out how to fix it
<gladtr_> EtFb error message  ???
<EtFb> gladtr_: If you can't communicate clearly in English, perhaps there's a channel you'd be more comfortable in.  Try typing "!xx" where "xx" is the country code for your preferred language; for example, "!es" for Espagnol, "!fr" for Francais, etc.
<Agent_bob> harolddong ownership i do somewhat understand.   try this     sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<rogan> need some wifi advise please. I finally got my drivers working for my wifi card and network manager detects the card. when I go to create a new network I type in all of the information at wich point status bar hitas about 40% connected and then errors out on me
<gladtr_> :-(
<EtFb> gladtr_: Ah, no, I don't think there's any channel called #ubuntu-emoticons...
<gladtr_> I`m good read and understund english, but i while good speak and write.
<Agent_bob> indeed
<gladtr_> i dont want offend you
<DarthFrog> gladtr_: We're not offended.  Not at all.
<DarthFrog> We are just having trouble understanding you.
<DarthFrog> gladtr_: What is your native language?
<gladtr_> yes I`m understood too, but  if I dont have talking   I`m dont  talking with other  people
<gladtr_> my native language russian.
<Agent_bob> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gladtr_> I`m dont  need help
 * EtFb is impressed at what a mess this IRC program made of that bit of Cyrillic...
<gladtr_> I`m want help self
<gladtr_> <ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gladtr_> I`m reading this
<DarthFrog> gladtr_: Your English is better than my Russian.  But I'm afraid your English isn't quite good enough for us to actually understand you.
<DarthFrog> You'd be better served in #ubuntu-ru.
<gladtr_> yes... its write
<rogan> is essid same thing as ssid?
<Agent_bob> rogan extended ssid  ??? only a guess.
<DarthFrog> gladtr_: Are you here to *get* help or to *offer* help to others?
<gladtr_> I`m екн will not disturb
<Serva> wow, DarthFrog which timezone you have over there?
<DarthFrog> Serva: ?? PDT.
<gladtr_> to *offer* help to others?
<DarthFrog> UTC -7
<Serva> last time when i chatted here .. the sun just rose in the sky.. and now its almost night. :)
<Serva> and you're still shining bright :)
<gladtr_> to *offer* help to others
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog umm is it minus or plus seven ?
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: 7 hours behind UTC.
<EtFb> Agent_bob: Minus sounds right.  California time, I believe.
<Serva> by the way, hip hop is rocking!
<EtFb> I quite like the FoxClocks add-in for Firefox, BTW.
<DarthFrog> Serva:  I still haven't found the server to download a life from. :-)
<EtFb> gladtr_: Do you have experience with VMWare Server and Kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog yes. and if you use tzconfig and adjust by gtm[+/-]#  you will find that either the configurator and time calculations is wrong or that's gmt+7 you are in.
<gladtr_> yes ыууь :-)
<Serva> DarthFrog, somebody stole it from me looooooooooong back. I could have helped you with that, otherwise.
<gladtr_> yes seem :-)
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog i've taken issue with that for quite some time now.    just thought i'd point it out.
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: Hmm, that's somewhat ... unintuitive.
<Agent_bob> indeed it is.
<EtFb> gladtr_: OK.  The only Russian I know is da, nyet and Racmaninoff, but maybe you can help.  Is your kernel updated?
<DarthFrog> It's currently 0300 UTC.  it's 2000 PDT.
<DarthFrog> That's -7 hours to me.
<Agent_bob> but what they are saying is that utc is your time + 7 hours.
<gladtr_> yes
<DarthFrog> EtFb: Surely you also know Smirnoff? :-)
<Serva> Obama was heard talking about bubble sort!
<microchipv420> Heys guys, I need some help sorting out a pc repair issue, I get a error beep message at start up that i am not familiar with. The computer will not boot up as well
<harolddong> Agent_bob that command didnt give any errors but my problem is still there.  Icons cant be changed
<Serva> did anyone listen to that interview?
<EtFb> DarthFrog: Oddly, I don't drink.  So no, I've never met the gentleman...
<gladtr_> russian vodka try  in practik?
<microchipv420> what is the pc repair channel, anyone know?
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: I guess that made sense to someone sometime.
<Agent_bob> anyone that can help harolddong with folder/icons ?
<EtFb> microchipv420: The beeps indicate a problem during inital BIOS startup, before any OS is loaded.
<gladtr_> I`m never drink vodka and beer
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog not to me but they say it's not a bug.
<Serva> there's a good song.. on vodka and red bull
<EtFb> microchipv420: Google the motherboard brand and see if there's a manual explaining the different beeps and their meanings.
<Serva> as i remember it :-)
<microchipv420> EtFb, right, what channel should i check with, or is there a way i can reset the BIOS to the defaults?
<microchipv420> even failsafe?
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: I can understand that.  I also use numeric dates as day/month/year.  Americans use month/day/year.  Confusing.
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog and mil uses year/month/day
<microchipv420> EtFb: doh! <slaps forehead> thanks, cya later
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: That's probably the best way to use it.
 * Serva thinks is it the right time to sleep or stretch a lil more, and try to work?????
<Agent_bob> Serva right time to help harolddong with his issue if you can
<EtFb> microchipv420: Just be sure to get the exact model.  The meaning changes all over the place.  On one machine a beep may mean "video card missing", on another it may mean "motherboard is on fire".
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog it makes sorting by date much easier when it's in that order  y/m/d
<EtFb> gladtr_: Did you get the recent kernel upgrade?  To linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic?
<gladtr_> yes
<Serva> Agent-bob, I wish I was that *informed* about kubuntu -- I was totally a windows user... until last week of september. I liked every bit of it! :-)
<EtFb> Are you running Linux as a guest or host?
<gladtr_> EtFb: YES
<gladtr_> YES
<gladtr_> as host and guest
<Agent_bob> EtFb no double questions please.... :)
<harolddong> this is my fstab http://pastebin.com/m1bd5fdcf maybe its set wrong
<EtFb> Agent_bob: Are you sure, or is there a turnip in your nose?
<EtFb> Agent_bob: Answer in binary, please.
<harolddong> again I have no problem writing to my fat drives its just that no folder icons can be changed
<EtFb> gladtr_: Does VMWare Server work now, with the new kernel?
<EtFb> gladtr_: Did it need to install again?
<harolddong> in /media only my ntfs drive actually has a harddrive icon.  the fat drives show s egular folders
<DarthFrog> harolddong: Your fstab looks fine for /media/sdb5.
<gladtr_> after upgrade kernel only install fresh my VMWARE server working
<Agent_bob> harolddong yeah that fstab is fine as frogs hair split four ways
<DarthFrog> harolddong: But the "users" should be "user", singular.
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog both can be used.  they do different things
<gladtr_> and i try find this problem on vmware site KB but dont find
<EtFb> gladtr_: Good.  Thank you.  That is good news.
<gladtr_> not at all
<EtFb> gladtr_: The KB site is unreliable.  I don't know why.  Sometimes the search doesn't work.
<harolddong> yeah and sdb5 is where the folders I keep everything are so that's what I link to on every install.  only now the actual music and pics folder shows a blank iconn... unless I link them in my home folder.. then the links show the old crystal icons... very weird
<Agent_bob> If any user should be able to unmount, then use users instead of user in the fstab line. <<, man mount
<Agent_bob> DarthFrog ^
<DarthFrog> Agent_bob: Thanks, I didn't realise that.  The man page is clear on the distinction.
<gladtr_> I dont say that is unreliable but many information  there cant find
<ofv> while updating the kernel, the updater stopped at the middle of the progress bar with the message configuring linux-.. (version number etc)
<EtFb> Dosvedanya, tovarishchi!
<gladtr_> ))))
<gladtr_> good buy lady and gentlmen
<ofv> closed the updater and now i ps -a show this processes:
<ofv> linux-image-2.6, frontend, update-grub, ucf, whiptail
<ofv> how can i fix this? do i kill those processes?
<Agent_bob> sudo killall dpkg
<Agent_bob> !adeptcrashfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Agent_bob> ya might be wanting that too  ofv ^
<ofv> Agent_bob: okay, I'll try it.
<Agent_bob> i think i will start logging in and running as root just to cause confusion.
<Agent_bob> seeing that i have added a "root" acount
<Agent_bob> oh my.  look at me, i'm irc'ing as root     hehhe.
<Agent_bob> it's not just a name anymore, it's an account.
<Agent_bob> anyway.   gooday, folks.
<ofv> Agent_bob: gooday, and thanks for helping to fix my problem.
<gladtr_> gooday all
<testingKubuntu> hmm
<testingKubuntu> seems ok
<dsmith_> anyone use vmware
<draik> Where can I get Terminal Server Client?
<draik> I used to have it, but now it's gone.
<aitd> synaptic?
<aitd> draik: Synaptic has it as tsclient
<draik> Thank you, aitd
<aitd> np
<dygash> Hello everyone, I am a new user on Ubuntu, I just wanted to say hi, and I look forward to using this room as a repository for advice and information in the coming days and weeks.
<cilkay> Hello. I'm trying to understand how Xorg decides that it should detect my ViewSonic 15GA as a "Plug 'n' Play" monitor instead of correctly detecting it as a "ViewSonic 15GA" and set the screen resolution to a bizarre 1280x768 @ 60Hz.
<cilkay> This is on Hardy on a fresh install.
<cilkay> Is there a way to make X monitor detection more reliable on Kubuntu?
<cilkay> Manually setting it is a non-starter, by the way. I'm doing preseed installations on ~ 50 machines with varying graphics chipsets and monitors so fiddling with that in the System Settings control panel isn't feasible.
<cilkay> ... aside from the fact that it's flakey in Kubuntu anyway. What you select for the screen resolution only seems to be loosely correlated to what it actually starts with the next time you reboot.
<draik> How do I lock an entire basket in Basket? I create a few different baskets. I want to lock everything from the main basket down to the sub-basket.
<draik> Password only locks the one basket page, not the entire thing.
<rogan> deiver problem cilkay?
<cilkay> I presume you mean driver. If so, no.
<rogan> driver*
<cilkay> It happens on various machines.
<cilkay> K/Ubuntu's hardware detection just doesn't seem to be that good.
<cilkay> On Mandriva, the correct chipset and monitor is detected first time, every time so it's obviously feasible.
<cilkay> Knoppix had a reputation for having excellent HW detection. I haven't tried it recently.
<cilkay> I wonder how it would do on this?
<microchipv420> does anyone know if there are "Employment Oppurtunities" IRC channels anywhere?
<dygash> Evolution keeps crashing on KDE shortly after loading, I have linked 3 email addresses to it, overload of mail?
<cilkay> dygash: Very unlikely. Start it from a shell and see if it outputs anything interesting to the console.
<cilkay> microchipv420: "Employment Opportunities" are as close as your nearest open source project.
<cilkay> If you want to make a mark, contribute in some meaningful way to an open source project.
<cilkay> You can then point to that project and proudly say, "I did that!" to a prospective employer.
<cilkay> microchipv420: What can you do?
<microchipv420> cilkay: hey, sorry i just saw ya, I'm watching the ninja turtles trilogy :) I am an out of work graphic Designer, specializing in print design and corporate branding
<pantherad> hey all... i have a very basic question about linux / windows files if i could (i literally just installed ubuntu today for the first time)
<pantherad> can someone field it?
<cilkay> Ask and you might receive.
<pantherad> i have a ton of media files (mp3's mostly) that are on my windows drive... is it possible to access them from ubuntu?
<jtmoney> pantherad: yes
<pantherad> that's good :)  i'm all ears.. how?
<jtmoney> i do it from the command line, so good luck... basically, you want to run: sudo smbmount /dev/sda1 /path/where/to/mount
<jtmoney> well, sda1 could be hda1, sdb1, etc.
<jtmoney> how is/are your drive(s) partitioned?
<pantherad> i have two 320gig drives as a raid 0 device (windows drive) and a 160 gig drive as my ubuntu drive, both were formated in NTSF
<jtmoney> hmm, okay... just follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jtmoney> so, basically, hda1 or sda1 will be the RAID drives
<jtmoney> probably sda1
<jtmoney> but sudo fdisk -l will tell you
<jtmoney> there's probably an easier way within KDE, i'm just not familiar with it :)
<pantherad> and by doing this i'm not going to actually fdisk my windows drive am i? :)
<jtmoney> heh, no
<jtmoney> but good point
<pantherad> sorry, i'm REALLY new to linux... as of today, actually
<jtmoney> yeah, well you're doing fine... you partitioned your drives right, on IRC asking questions
<jtmoney> i'm not all that great myself heh
<jtmoney> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<jtmoney> hmm, looks like you could just install ntfs-config
<pantherad> yeah, looking at that now
<rogan> http://www.geekologie.com/2008/10/guy_plays_36_world_of_warcraft.php
<rogan> somes no lifeone ha
<rogan> someone has no life*
<chairman> how do i get adobe flash on here
<cilkay> chairman: Google for "add the medibuntu repository"
<cilkay> Then install Flash as you would install anything else.
<dygash> In a tar.gz folder which contains a linux app installsion app i just downloaded, what file am I looking for to run the install?
<cilkay> dygash: What are you installing?
<dygash> the program is celtx
<SkEmO> i downloaded a plugin for amsn, but,  it contains several folders and 2 exe files in one folder, how do i add the plug in to amsn?
<dygash> www.celtx.com
<cilkay> dygash: There is no package for it?
<dygash> first day on linux
<cilkay> SkEmO: exe files run on Windows, not Linux.
<SkEmO> i know, the package is for all OS
<cilkay> dygash: All the more reason not to pollute your system with unmanaged packages, if you can help it.
<dygash> this is the only thing i need to download besides LAME
<dygash> download/install that is
<cilkay> dygash: APT gives you a predictable and coherent way of installing/upgrading/removing software. If at all possible, you should install software using apt, not from source.
<dygash> ok
<cilkay> If there is a package, someone else will have done the heavy lifting for you.
<mattc_> ...And if there isn't?
<dygash> sorry I forgot about doing it from the shell, hmm i tried sudo aptitude celtx but it didn't find it
<SkEmO> is there any windows emulator besides wine?
<dygash> *aptitude install celtx
<SkEmO> wine doesent work for me
<cilkay> mattc_: Find an alternative, build from source or, build a package and install that.
<mattc_> then we get back to the whole unmanaged package thing :(
<cilkay> mattc_: Not necessarily. You can build a package yourself.
<cilkay> I've never built .deb packages but I've built plenty of RPMs. It's not that difficult.
<cilkay> If you know how to build from source, you already know must of what you need to know to build packages.
<chairman> cilkay it's for ubuntu
<cilkay> Sure, the concept is still the same.
<dygash> hmm ok i don't know how to know if somethings packaged, and I have saved the download and tried sudo aptitude install celtx but it can't find anything.
<cilkay> There are some intricacies you'll have to learn about building Debian packages but it's not rocket science.
<mattc_> does ubuntu have a mechanism by which packages installed from source can be recorded in a "world" file. Sorry, new to Ubuntu, Gentoo has been where I am at for the last few years.
<cilkay> dygash: One sec. I'm looking for it on my machine.
<dygash> cilkay: thanks, I appreciate the help
<cilkay> dygash: I don't see it in the repos and I have multiverse, universe, partner, and medibuntu enabled.
<cilkay> I'll just take a look at the tarball to see what it's about.
<dygash> cilkay:  I found it mentioned on the Ubuntu forums and was linked to www.celtx.com where they have a linux version avaliable
<cilkay> Oh cool. It appears to be a Mozilla app. It might run on XULRunner.
<dygash> sorry got that wrong, link from ubuntu to a blog and celtx from there. Still if theres a linux version it cant be harmful can it?
<dygash> cilkay:  I don't know what XULRunner is
<cilkay> You use Firefox?
<dygash> yes
<cilkay> FF is an example of an application built using the Mozilla development platform.
<cilkay> XULRunner is essentially the run-time engine that one can use to run apps built with the Mozilla development platform.
<cilkay> You can think of it as Firefox without all the browser bits.
<dygash> ok, so its a dependency for celtx?
<cilkay> Firefox at the very least is.
<cilkay> Or perhaps XULRunner.
<cilkay> I don't know yet.
<dygash> ok
<dygash> yeah it looks like a great piece of programming, hoping I can get this going tonight
<dygash> was originally looking for a script writing software replacement to final draft and came across this. Love the multi purpose functioning
<cilkay> dygash: I have it running but it's running in some Eastern European language.
<dygash> the sites got alot of different language versions
<cilkay> Ah yes.
<dygash> think they mixed the links up?
<cilkay> I just downloaded the Bulgarian one, apparently.
<dygash> :p
<chairman> can i type tht in the terminal
<dygash> cilkay: so what do I need to do in shell to get this bad boy happening?
<cilkay> Trivially easy actually.
<cilkay> It's quite self-contained so it doesn't really matter that it doesn't have a package.
<cilkay> sudo -i
<chairman> cilkay
<cilkay> cd /usr/local; tar xzf /path/to/your/celtx/tarball
<cilkay> That will expand the tarball into /usr/local
<cilkay> To invoke, /usr/local/celtx/celtx
<cilkay> ... as per the docs on their wiki.
<cilkay> The UI will have that characteristic Mozilla look.
<cilkay> I'm glad you asked the question dygash. I now have another piece of the multimedia application puzzle for the school that I'm helping to convert to Linux.
<draik> I am trying to connect to my girl's computer via TSClient and when prompted for the password, I am unable to enter anything in the box.
<cilkay> draik: I use krdc for that purpose. Works fine for me.
<dwidmann> draik: maybe it's just not showing you what you input
<draik> cilkay: She's on WinXP, I'm on Kubuntu
<dwidmann> draik: try typing blind and hitting enter
<draik> I did. It doesn't work
<draik> :(
<cilkay> draik: Yes, I presumed that.
 * dwidmann seconds kdrc
<dwidmann> **krdc
<cilkay> draik: In the "remote desktop" field, I type: rdp:/WindowHost
<cilkay> ... in krdc
<dygash> cilkay:  having trouble finding the path, its on the desktop
<draik> RDP will log her out of the account.
<cilkay> Finding what path?
<dygash> to celtx
<draik> I'm trying VNC so we can screen share at the same time
<cilkay> dygash: ~/Desktop
<dygash> cd/user/local; tar xzf ~/desktop/celtx/tarball ?
<cilkay> dygash: Actually, more like /home/dygash/Desktop
<cilkay> cd /usr/local
<draik> No possible way to stream at the same time?
<dygash> sorry cdspace user
<cilkay> No "e" and note the space.
<cilkay> dygash: A fellow Torontonian!
<dygash> cilkay:  just moved here, from England originally
<cilkay> draik: There is some screen sharing thing built into Windows but I have no idea how to use it. VNC should let you do that but you don't use rdp for VNC. krdc will work for either rdp or vnc protocols.
<dwidmann> dygash: though it's tempting to say usr, it's educational to know that it actually stands for unix system resources or some such ... hehehe
<dygash> cilkay:  sorry to be a pain cd usr/local; tar xzf /home/'dygash'/Desktop/celtx/tarball isn't finding it apparently
<cilkay> dygash: BASH has file name completion.
<cilkay> Use it to your advantage.
<cilkay> I don't know if your home directory is actually /home/dygash
<cilkay> Substitute whatever your username is for dygash.
<dygash> i have
<cilkay> ... and lose the quotes
<dygash> quotes were to emphasis i understood that part sorry
<cilkay> dygash: Actually, Desktop is where Mozilla downloaded *my* file. Sorry, I should have mentioned that your file might be elsewhere.
<cilkay> I'm getting dozy at this late hour.
<cilkay> dygash: To invoke file name completion, you hit the Tab key as you type, by the way.
<cilkay> It saves a lot of typing (and mistakes).
<dwidmann> cilkay: when passing out instructions, it's more convenient to use $USER ... that way people don't have to edit it :)
<cilkay> true
<cilkay> dygash: http://wiki.celtx.com/index.php?title=Installation
<cilkay> I'm off. Good night.
<dwidmann> night
<luke> :D Finally I got Celktx working! I was F1'ing before but then was in the windowed shell and it worked fine, strange
<tuxwulf_> Any idea how to get my BT mouse going?
<tapo> will we see updated kde4 packages for hardy/ppa? having too much chrashes... :-/
<DevSolar> Is someone willing to answer one or two newbie questions regarding (K)ubuntu package management? /me is confused...
<tapo> DevSolar: just ask
<DarthFrog> DevSolar: Sure.
<DevSolar> Adept... how come that apt-get (on the command line) "sees" packages that e.g. Adept doesn't? (Point in case: apt-get -s install eclipse-cdt looks fine, Adept doesn't find eclipse-cdt at all.)
<DevSolar> Second question: Is there some way to "search" the available packages, e.g. "show me all packages matching *xyz*" or something like that? (Coming from Gentoo, I miss emerge --search...)
<DevSolar> Third (and last): Is there some way to see a dependency graph? Sometimes I got a package that
<DevSolar> *looks* like the right one (excuse the stray \n there...), but I'm not sure if I got the top-level package or merely a dependency... (vim-runtime? vim-full?)
<DarthFrog> DevSolar: I confirm your first question.  Synaptic doesn't find eclipse-cdt yet apt-get wants to install 100's of packages.
<tapo> DevSolar: second question: apt-cache search name [name2]  - but finds lots of other stuff. You can use grep to filter the output
<DevSolar> tapo: excellent, I will try that.
<DarthFrog> DevSolar: For your second question: either use a GUI like Adept or Synaptic and search or, from the command line use apt-cache search <pattern> | grep whatever.
<unitypunk> mann
<unitypunk> x11vnc sucks..
<DevSolar> DarthFrog: Hm-hmm.... tried the Adept approach, that's what led me to question #1 (doesn't see everything). ;-)
<DarthFrog> DevSolar: For your 3rd question, do a generic search for what you're looking for and poke around the results.
<DevSolar> apt-cache search looks like just the thing I missed. Vielen Dank!
<DarthFrog> OK, I just went back to Synaptic.  I must have had a typo the first time cuz it sees eclipse-cdt.
<DevSolar> DarthFrog: So it's Adept that's faulty?
<DarthFrog> And Adept sees eclipse-cdt when searching for eclipse.
<DevSolar> Hmpf...
<DarthFrog> But not when searching for eclipse-cdt.  Bizarre.
<DarthFrog> Adept doesn't see *anything* when searching for eclipse-
<DevSolar> adept_manager even finds eclipse-cdt, adept_install doesn't. Fun. (Not.)
<DarthFrog> Nevermind eclipse-cdt.  Just the hyphen alone.
<DarthFrog> That's truly weird.  BTW, I'm using Intrepid Beta, not Hardy.
<DevSolar> OK, thanks guys.
<tapo> DarthFrog: is kded4 still crashing in intrepid? I am totally depressed with kde 4.1.2 from hardy/ppa
<unity`Buntu> hey.. im having trouble mounting my ntfs partition
<unity`Buntu> got it..
<scriptx> where can i get the kubuntu kernel source
<scriptx> for 2.6.24-21
<unity`Buntu> tightvnc
<tmbg_> script from synaptic or adept, I would think.
<scriptx> there is nothing there matching source
<scriptx> just headers
<tmbg_> or do you mean from some other os besides kubuntu?
<scriptx> hrm
<scriptx> ok
<scriptx> 2.6.24-21-generic
<scriptx> so i need to patch in there
<zbyszek> hi
<zbyszek> i have a serious problem
<zbyszek> with x server
<scriptx> ?
<zbyszek> after upgrade it doesnt start at all
<scriptx> what happens?
<zbyszek> hmm to be perfectly honest, i use external screen in my laptop since the lcd is broken, so just a few seconds after starting X
<zbyszek> screen gets blank and inactive
<scriptx> is your xorg.conf file setup for this second monitor?
<scriptx> even after upgrade?
<zbyszek> its not, but i have never nedded it, because i started with external screen from the very beginning
<zbyszek> but maybe i have to do this
<scriptx> it was detected from the beginning
<zbyszek> yes
<zbyszek> from BIOS
<scriptx> check in /etc/X11 for xorg.conf.*
<unity`Buntu> how would i make compiz start at boot?
<scriptx> is there an old one?
<scriptx> unity`Buntu: systemsettings, advanced, session
<scriptx> change the window manager
<zbyszek> well i have only one backup, it was created just a few seconds before, with recovery ption
<unity`Buntu> thanks
<zbyszek> all previous versions are gone
<zbyszek> i have only kdm
<wyh> any body hear me?
<zbyszek> scriptx, hmm just after i tried to start x manually with startx
<zbyszek> system doesnt respond at all
<scriptx> i would try restoring th eold config
<zbyszek> even fot alt prt scr SUB
<scriptx> if that doesn't work zbyszek, then reboot to single user
<scriptx> and do the xfix option
<unity`Buntu> you liee
<unity`Buntu> nothing about compiz there
<scriptx> what version of kde, unity`Buntu ?
<unity`Buntu> 3.5
<zbyszek> scriptx, i cant find it, seems like after upgrade it destroyed them
<unity`Buntu> kde3
<scriptx> oh, idk then unity
<zbyszek> no more files in etc x11
<unity`Buntu> gah
<scriptx> should be in the kcontrol i would guess
<scriptx> or just add it to a shellscript in .kde/Autostart
<scriptx> zbyszek: reboot and try xfix
<zbyszek> ok, now it checking the disk with fsck...
<zbyszek> scriptx, xfix command not found
<scriptx> it's not a command
<scriptx> when you boot from grub into recovery mode
<scriptx> there is a menu
<scriptx> for some xfix of somesort
<zbyszek> i did it
<zbyszek> with no result
<scriptx> this is no mystery
<scriptx> http://swik.net/xfix
<scriptx> elsewise, i cannot help you
<scriptx> sorry
<scriptx> i am off to bed
<scriptx> it;s 4am almost
<zbyszek> ok thx anyway
<scriptx> you could try booting a live cd
<scriptx> see if the output works
<scriptx> if it does
<scriptx> then copy the tempfs /etc/X11/xorg.conf to /mnt/sdX/etc/X11
<scriptx> good luck
<scriptx> :/
<pantherad> is anyone here that can help with a driver install issue?
<tMish> What happened to kpdf in intrepid ? apt-get doesn't find it
<rogan> what driver
<dcrabs> tMish: it has been replaced by okular (KDE4)
<Reed_Solomon> okular doesn't seem to open zip files in the latest update.
<Reed_Solomon> i think it did before
<dcrabs> with zip files you mean archives or zipped pdf files?
<Reed_Solomon> archives
<Reed_Solomon> of jpgs for example
<dcrabs> i guess than ark is the program you need
<Reed_Solomon> comics and manga and stuff are often distributed in that way
<dcrabs> ah i see
<Reed_Solomon> no im pretty sure it worked before
<Reed_Solomon> and qcomicbook stalls on zipped/rarred files now too
<dcrabs> maybe the backend is missing
<dcrabs> unrar for example
<Reed_Solomon> then again, im using intrepid
<Reed_Solomon> no its there
<dcrabs> sorry i have no file to test here.
<zer0o> hi i have to turn some monuments' images into icons (like flip art e.g.) and put them on a map, can u suggest some good software?
<amerigo> !dos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos
<amerigo> ! D.O.S
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d.o.s
<amerigo> ! D.O.S.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d.o.s.
<amerigo> How can I define If alsa is still working
<amerigo> kubuntu hardy 8.04
<amerigo> ???
<jonathan_> hello, and a good morning :D
<amerigo> good morning to you
<jonathan_> i have a short question :)
<jonathan_> i was using dolphin as the default filemanager right now
<amerigo> hardy?
<jonathan_> and i know i cant change this, but i started using konqueror and was wondering if it is possible to have the same or a similar media menu within it. I mean a menu where all drives are listed, even the not mounted device and where i have the opportunity to mount them... is that possible with konqueror? :)
<jonathan_> 8.04 with kde 3.5.10
<amerigo> ??
<frozzenfire> hey guys im having a lot of trouble with my mic
<frozzenfire> before it was working fine but idk what happened
<frozzenfire> can someone help me? kinda new to linux here
<bakino> buongiorno a tuti
<dwibudi> yuhuu
<bakino> scusate...
<dwibudi> apa artinya
<bakino> mi sa che devo avere qualche problema con le scritte nelle pagine
<bakino> sono un pò troppo larghe...
<dwibudi> english ?
<zer0o> bakino vai su #ubuntu-it
<bakino> thanks
<zer0o> hi guys how do i change an app's icon in the icon tray? is that possible?
<dwibudi> indonesian ?.
<bazhang> !id | dwibudi
<ubottu> dwibudi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<zer0o> bazhang: u no how to change icons in the icon tray?
<baudthief> argh, I changed from dolphin to konqueror using the file associations applet in kcontrol, but having issues with compiz animations
<baudthief> now everytime I try and change back, nothing happens, konqueror still takes over!
<baudthief> any ideas?
<baudthief> nevermind got it, for some reason I had to change the "inode" association in Konqueror to dolphin also
<alewe__> hi @all
<alewe__> spricht man hier DE
<vlt> !de | alewe__
<ubottu> alewe__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<alewe__> Danke vlt
<vlt> Hello. What exactly happens when I click on "remove usb storage device safely"? I mean what else than [p]umount?
<favro> vlt: afaik it finishes any writing then unmounts it
<vlt> favro: There must be something more. When I just umount manually, the connected mobile phone doesn't recognise that it's "disconnected" now. But does when clicking "remove safely". Any idea? Something like an usb port reset?
<favro> vlt: no further ideas sorry :)
<capcom> hi all
<Farhadix> hi guys, I have a rs-232 mouse, that it dosen't work in kubuntu how run it?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> Adept just presented me with an update to kde 3.5.10. I'm a bit puzzled, is this official?
<favro> if your repos are official it will be
<chri1> Hey, anyone here?
<chri1> have a question about ubuntu
<favro> there is #ubuntu for ubuntu questions
<chri1> ah thanks.
<favro> here's for kubuntu
<chri1> ok.  dont know what kubuntu is.. :)  Ill go to that room.  have a good one.
<rogan> lol
<favro> heh
<DexterF> jeez I wonder how some people find here....
<DexterF> favro: according to apt-cache policy it's from "hardy-updates".
<favro> should be fine then
<DexterF> which sources.list entry includes that? there's no line saying "updates" specifically
<DexterF> nevermind, there actually is that line, didnt see it at first
<favro> I thought that was all of them
<favro> k
<DexterF> ok, another thing: EnvyNG and the 177.80 driver. I'd like to have that but it's not in EnvyNG. Whom do I have to speak to, the kubuntu devs or the EnvyNG author?
<DexterF> i.e., does EnvyNG have some kind of online update function by itself or is it hardcoded?
<favro> try apt-get source envyng maybe - I know it is not a kubuntu app
<favro> I don't need to use it
<jussi01> DexterF: its curious, I thought it should auto take the latest one. (I was wrong obviously. check with alberto - the writer of it
<DexterF> it is in the official repos
<jussi01> DexterF: please let me know what you find out. it would be nice to know.
<DexterF> jussi01: will do. thing is, the EnvyNG package from the universe repository was released when 177 wasn't out, so I rather expect that (k)ubuntu needs to get a new package
<DexterF> but ill check
<jussi01> DexterF: yeah, I imagined it downloaded $newestdriver from the site, but I was obviously wrong.
<randry> Hi guys
<randry> is anyone know how do I convert an hard copy scanned data to a data which I can plot?
<ubuntu__> привет всем
<randry> any idea?
<bazhang> !ru | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ubuntu__> есть рускоговорящие?
<randry> what?
<sokol> Есть :)
<sokol> Go to #ubuntu-ru
<sokol> иди на канал #ubuntu-ru
<baudthief> wow, kde4 is terrible!
<baudthief> kde3.5 seems alot more solid ;\
<randry> solid for what?
<randry> do u know how to digitized a scanned data?
<baudthief> as in, works better, seems as though more devtime went into it
<baudthief> define digitize :P technically scanning is digitising
<randry> I mean convert a plot to a data
<randry> like , when u have a publication , and want to get the data which plotted this
<baudthief> ahh, I dont know if its that easy for graphical data
<baudthief> I know you can get OCR software for graphics-to-text
<DarkSmoke> guys
<baudthief> something like Kooka
<randry> ok
<DarkSmoke> i tried re-installing intrepid but still same problem as yesterday , when i do the updates and reboot the pc im ending without network connection
<DarkSmoke> :S
<BlueEagle> !ibex
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<BlueEagle> DarkSmoke: Sounds like a misconfigured kernel.
<serg> hi pls tell me how to start program like xine on second screen without xinerama, thank you
<FoxIII> Hey all. I'm using knetwork manager with wireless. If I leave my computer on, not using it, after a few hours it disconnects - even if I'm downloading something while I'm away. and the only way I can get it back is if I turn off my machine and back on. A reset won't connect when kde is showing. Any ideas?
<rogan> could be a router setting??/
<serg> how to force program to run on second screen, without xinerama?
<FoxIII> hmm. Thanks rogan. I'll see if I can check them :)
<zer0o> Foxill: what wifi card are you using and what driver?
<testi> I want to suspend to RAM when i'm logged out and the laptop lid closes. Not just when I'm logged in.
<Nasj> Hi all
<FoxIII> Hey Nasj
<Nasj> hi FoxIII :D
<FoxIII> zer0o,  netgear with blkwgd7 through ndiswrapper.
<FoxIII> Nasj,  you should join #kubuntu-offtopic too.
<Nasj> OK :P
<zer0o> ndiswrapper is buggy
<zer0o> i'll suggest u to remove knetwork manager and replace it with WICD but do not remove it before u try out wicd cuz otherwise ur not gonna be able to re-connect and ull be stuck
<zer0o> its in the repos
<FoxIII> So I can download and try WICD without uninstalling knetwork manager? All I have to do to try WICD would be to disable knetwork manager?
<testi> I want to configure global suspend settings that are always valid (also when I'm logged out) I have KDE4. Where can I configure that?
<testi> ups
<testi> KDE3.5
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<cuznt> my screen size changed and  i can not make it fit again
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: how do you mean
<cuznt> i can not change the screen res to make it fit
<cuznt> even on admin mode
<shiwalalyth> best kdenlive version (acc. to stability ?)
<shiwalalyth> plz help
<cuznt> res 640x480 55hz
<cuznt> its like my screen is not big enough
<cuznt> suddenly
<shiwalalyth> best stable version of kdenlive folks! plz gotta help got to submit a cool vid at school tmrw :((
<cuznt> The Kubuntu 8.04 CDs available here contain the commercially supported version, featuring the stable KDE 3.5.9 desktop.
<shiwalalyth> wow is it a recent development cuznt ?
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: have you installed graphics drivers?
<shiwalalyth> I've got 3.5 along with mine
<cuznt> yes
<cuznt> i should uninstall it eh?
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: how did you install them?
<cuznt> through hardware drivers in my menu
<cuznt> i am undooing it now
<cuznt> and will restart
<cuznt> aduh
 * cuznt forgot i did that
<cuznt> brb
<Assurbanipal> hi guys... how can i add more file types (openoffice docs) in the "create new.." menu of dolphin?
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: good question
<Assurbanipal> ActionParsnip, is it doable?
<eagles0513875> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: how do i check what version of the kernel im running
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: i dont see why not
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: uname -a
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: thats interesting
<eagles0513875> i was having problems getting this kernel to load the desktop
<Assurbanipal> ActionParsnip, ok, how??
<eagles0513875> turned out that i didnt have the right video card driver installed
<eagles0513875> i have the one in the repo installed now and its working with 21 kernel
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: if you use envy you get that
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: not sure, you could contact the dolphin devs
<Assurbanipal> ActionParsnip, how?
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: im fairly sure its a simple line in a conf file someplace
<ActionParsnip> Assurbanipal: go to the dolphin website and find a contact us address
<[|Liam|]> Hey is there a help channel on here?
<[|Liam|]> for Kubuntu
<Nasj> liam :o
<[|Liam|]> Yeah?
<Nasj> sorry tought you were someone else
<Nasj> :P
<[|Liam|]> lol
<Nasj> taht goes by same nick
<emilsedgh> [|Liam|]: just ask your question man.
<[|Liam|]> You got any idea how to get Java working on Kubuntu?
<emilsedgh> !java | [|Liam|]
<ubottu> [|Liam|]: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: wasnt
<ActionParsnip> [|Liam|]: i install icedtea and i get java on my 64bit rigs
<eagles0513875> i enabled the driver in the hardware manager ActionParsnip
<[|Liam|]> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: oh, ive never used that myself
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: its worth a shot
<[|Liam|]> Ugh Java was so much easier to install on Ubuntu >.<
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: im happy with envy, works flawlessly for me
<eagles0513875> [|Liam|]: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk
<emilsedgh> [|Liam|]: just install the same package you installed on ubuntu.
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: what kinda of card do you have
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: onboard nvidia 6200 or something
<eagles0513875> i have an 8800gt in my desktop
<eagles0513875> i have yet to get kubuntu working on my hp laptop
 * Tm_T is evil and setup his Xorg by hand
<Freku> hpuntu  :)
<eagles0513875> [|Liam|]: i installed those 2 pkgs and java works for me just fine
<ActionParsnip> Tm_T: me too, not hard is it
<cuznt> screen resolution is still messed up
<eagles0513875> Tm_T: remember i was having issue with kernels after 16
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: what vga card do you have?
<cuznt> it just started
<cuznt> i have 2 hard drives
<cuznt> 1 resoluton is perfect
<cuznt> #2
<cuznt> not
<cuznt> nvida driver
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: whats a hard drive got to do with graphics cards?
<cuznt> i have no idea
<cuznt> why
<ActionParsnip> then why say it??
<ActionParsnip> so you have a ubuntu install with bad res.
<cuznt> iguess
<ActionParsnip> what nvidia card do you have?
<cuznt> i think 4
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: lspci will tell you
<cuznt> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] (rev a1)
<Serva> Hey. Does anyone know of a website that can tell you about the station offering cheapest gas, new york?
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33142
<cuznt> ty
<Freku> pff lots of updates in the adept updater
<[|Liam|]> Same lol
<ActionParsnip> only 80Mb
<eagles0513875> Freku: u on intrepid
<Freku> nop  totally standard here
<Freku> how you get those red letters
<Hexagown> Hello Guys! Finally weeked! :D Lots of Linux now ^^
<Freku> best of linux : its there all week
<Hexagown> :D
<eagles0513875> [|Liam|]: ask ur question in here i have no idea even though u have the jdk jre installed y u getting just a grey box
<[|Liam|]> Dunno how to phrase it lol
<Hexagown> Well, as usuall I come here with a problem ;) and now I need help to install some Direct 3d stuffs
<Hexagown> i have a homepage.
<Hexagown> http://vostrolinux.blogspot.com/2007/11/setting-up-battlefield-2.html
<ActionParsnip> Hexagown: have you installed graphics drivers
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i told [|Liam|] to install sun-java6-jre and jdk but for some reaosn when trying to load rune scape hes getting a grey box
<Hexagown> But when Iv unziped the things, i cant move it with http://vostrolinux.blogspot.com/2007/11/setting-up-battlefield-2.html
<Hexagown> Yes, iv installed my card
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: i had that, i installed icedtea and java is fine
<Hexagown> Can't use mv d3dx9_24.dll d3dx9_25.dll ~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32
<eagles0513875> [|Liam|]: try install icedtea
<[|Liam|]> From where/How.
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: should i do the same cuz ff isnt even picking up java jdk and jre and i have them installed
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get install icedtea
<ActionParsnip> Hexagown: looks fairly straightforward, where do you trip?
<[|Liam|]> I'll give that a go now.
<Freku> sudo apt-get me a coffre
<Hexagown> And when i try to på regedit I can't find HKEY_CurrentUser>Software>Wine>Direct3D
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you could try symlinking the .so to ~/.mozilla/plugins
<[|Liam|]> Freku -I I wish.
<[|Liam|]> lol
<Freku> :)
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i was goign to autoremove the jdk jre from sun and install icedtea
<Hexagown> I try when I shall go into regedit.
<[|Liam|]> Speaking of Coffee, i fancy some biscuits.
<ActionParsnip> Hexagown: is there a wine key in the software key?
<Hexagown> Cannot find the map
<[|Liam|]> ActionParsnip: E: Couldn't find package icedtea
<Freku> biscuits arent free , open source
<Hexagown> What to you mean?
<ActionParsnip> [|Liam|]: http://pastebin.com/f58c1eda5
<[|Liam|]> ActionParsnip:  what should I do with this?
<ActionParsnip> [|Liam|]: those are the pakage names you need
<[|Liam|]> Oh
<Hexagown> What do you mean with  is there a wine key in the software key?
<[|Liam|]> So I use: sudo apt-get install ii  icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<[|Liam|]> ?
<ActionParsnip> [|Liam|]: one you may find is not on the repos as I had to install one manually
<eagles0513875> Freku: OT
<ActionParsnip> [|Liam|]: but you can find the deb online and install it
<Freku> OT ?
<DrThrax> jello
<Freku> ah i got it
<Freku> hehe
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: since iced tea is transitional pkgs is there anything else like openjdk and any of that stuff i need to install
<ActionParsnip> Hexagown: the folders in regedit are called keys
<Hexagown> YEs
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: thats all i have for java
<eagles0513875> ok
<ActionParsnip> Hexagown: ok so is there a wine key in the software key in regedit?
<Hexagown> But there is no map with the name: Direct3D
<Hexagown> But yes, the wine map is there
<ActionParsnip> then create it
<Hexagown> shall I make a map in regedit? O.o
<ActionParsnip> Hexagown: right click -> new -> key
<ActionParsnip> ?
<Hexagown> At the Wine map?
<ActionParsnip> Hexagown: whatever is necessary to make your registry look like how it is described in the guide
<Hexagown> okay, done
<Hexagown> now I'll try to go on...
<ActionParsnip> is there no loki installer for the game
<utente6> ciao
<[|Liam|]> ActionParsnip:  you're a legend.
<ActionParsnip> [|Liam|]: i try
<[|Liam|]> icedtea-gcjwebplugin <-- dled that package and java works fine now.
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<ActionParsnip> yeah iced tea is great for 64bit java, i wish sun would pull their finger out
<[|Liam|]> lol
<ActionParsnip> as well as adobe
<eagles0513875> ICEDTEA FTW
<[|Liam|]> ^
<eagles0513875> lol
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: never thought a drink would get java to work
<[|Liam|]> LOL!
<ActionParsnip> haha
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: sry thats OT
<ActionParsnip> well when you run sun java you see a cup of coffee
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: how come the sun java stuff has not been removed from repos if it dont work
<ActionParsnip> it can with nspluginwrapper
<ActionParsnip> plus it works with 32bit ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> theres gnash for flash but ive not tried it as i can always get it to work
<cuznt> i had a screen resolution prb and did what forum said, but now it will not boot up
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: use the recover mode in grub to fix xorg.conf
<cuznt> is there a command to use please?
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: no, reboot and press esc when it is offered then choose recovery for your current kernel
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: then its all menus
<cuznt> right on
<cuznt> ty again
<cuznt> ttfn
<eagles0513875> what would setting up vpn entail
<ActionParsnip> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: does that link also apply to cable connections
<ActionParsnip> its a vpn to a remote server, it'll go over anything with a logical conection to the www
<cuznt> did not fix it
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: ok kool
<daalien> someone speak spanish here?
<cuznt> oh wait
<cuznt> it did
<cuznt> thanks action
<eagles0513875> !es | daalien
<ubottu> daalien: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Hexagown> What command do i use to open a flie with Wine?
<eagles0513875> daalien: is that what ur after
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: you're probably gonna use that lots till you can wrestle xorg.conf
<eagles0513875> Hexagown: u can normally double click and it opens with wine by default
<daalien> I can speak on english but its too more easier for my to speak on spanish
<Hexagown> Dont work with this file
<ActionParsnip> Hexagown: define "open"
<Hexagown> It open whit Kate, but It shall be avible to open with Wine...
<Hexagown> There is a command to open files with wine...
<eagles0513875> Hexagown: right click and hit open with
<Hexagown> I yust dont know it...
<Hexagown> yes, and then?
<eagles0513875> then wine
<ActionParsnip> Hexagown: wine /path/to/program.exe
<Hexagown> The wine file is not there.
<Hexagown> ok ty
<ActionParsnip> Hexagown: thats how you run an windows 32bit binary
<Hexagown> ok...
<Hexagown> I'll try to get it work, Im new with Linux.
<Hexagown> shall I write wine /path/to/program.exe in Konsole?
<ActionParsnip> Hexagown: well replace the path stuff with where it actually is
<Hexagown> ye, ok ty
<ActionParsnip> Hexagown: wine ~/.wine/drive_c/.../...//
<ActionParsnip> etc
<Hexagown> k, thnx
<ActionParsnip> you will have installed to ~/.wine
<ActionParsnip> tab complete stuff from there
<ActionParsnip> Hexagown: once you've worked it out create a launcher or a script to run it easier
<Hexagown> Okay...
<Hexagown> I need some help to install my motherboard, becous my soundcars is on the motherboard...
<ActionParsnip> Hexagown: well you need to install sound drivers
<Hexagown> its named elitegroup K8M800-M2
<ActionParsnip> run lspci to see what you have then websearch from there
<Hexagown> Okay, how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> doesnt matter, you are driving the sound chip, not the board
<Hexagown> Okay, well when I try to call on skype, it says: Problem with Audio playback
<Hexagown> What's the matter then?
<ActionParsnip> you havent set up sound, skype uses sound
<ActionParsnip> do you get sounds from anything?
<Hexagown> How do I do that then?
<Hexagown> Well, when I music in Amarok I got it
<ActionParsnip> ok so you have sound you just need to setup your sound server right
<Hexagown> Ok, how?
<cuznt> Poison Parsnip (also known as Wild Parsnip) looks similar to hemlock and is found in open places along roadsides and in waste places throughout the United States and Canada.
<ActionParsnip> try heading into sound prefs and choosing ALSA as your sound service rather than auto
<cuznt> but you must be a different variety... ;)
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: its also a sweet white carrot like vegetable
<Hexagown> Im Kmix?
 * cuznt knows.... i love them... just recalled my buddy had it on his back...
<cuznt> once
<ActionParsnip> im the one in the cornetto wrapper with an action man boot on the bottom
<cuznt> thanks again.... i will remember it
<ActionParsnip> Hexagown: no in system preferences
<Hexagown> And tehn Soundsystems?
<Hexagown> Allready have "ALSA device.
<ActionParsnip> Hexagown: whatever is in there, id have a websearch on how to change your sound server
<ActionParsnip> then try pulse
<Hexagown> Okay, well I have to restart, brb
<Serva> I am already a fan of kubuntu, because of ktorrent! amazing speeds. :-)
<ActionParsnip> Serva: you'd get the same speed with any other client
<ActionParsnip> Serva: ktorrent also can have a web interface so you can administer systems if you port forward to it
<Guest14Hexagown> Ok, Im back, so what shall I google for to get the sound stuffs?
<ActionParsnip> Guest14Hexagown: does pulse not sort your issue?
<Guest14Hexagown> What is pulse? :S
<Guest14Hexagown> got an Topic here http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=101629
<Guest14Hexagown> Might get the 1.4 instead
<Quetzlcoatl> hi
<Guest14Hexagown> How do I start PulseAudio?
<Quetzlcoatl> question: how can i set/unset, lets say execute rights, on a group of file ?
<mdr> Why is my 'Adept Updater', automatically updating/installing all the kde 4 packages?   I didn't previously have the kde 4 desktop installed as far as I know.  Will this uninstall kde 3?  Which will be the default?  I've been holding off because it takes time to get the kinks out.
<noam_> uh... hi. i'm going to install ubuntu (probably kubuntu) about.. tomorrow. on a new computer. in my new apartment. anyway, my question is: should i get 8.10 beta or install 8.04.1 and upgrade in two weeks?
<noam_> i'm also a bit wary about the whole KDE4 thing - does it work well enough to be used today? i realize it may not be too smart to ask that question here, but still
<mdr> t 39 I installed hardy 8.04 and was leary of kde4 as well.  Wanted to give it time.   Today I'm getting kde4 updates (their more or less automatic).  Don't know how I managed that.  Maybe it was the extra repository I added?   I guess I'm being updated to 8.10 beta?   Noone is answering.   Must be a stupid question.
<mdr> 8.04 workded like a dream by they why.  Never had such a trouble free operating system.    I'm probably gonna be screwed now ;)
<[|Liam|]> Lol
<Nasj> hmm
<Nasj> Is partitioning an option during install of kubuntu 8.04.1 or do you have to do that forehand ?
<Nicola_> *sigh*
<mdr> I believe, it's an option if you know what you're doing.  The install puts root and home on a single partition.   Which sucks IMO
<Nasj> hmm
<Nasj> well i dont really know what i am doing :p
<Nasj> yet..
<mdr> Iit can also be redone later.   You'll need extra space
<Nasj> But what i meant is
<Nasj> I want to dual boot
<Nasj> and I have this storage HDD
<Nasj> on wich i would like to install linux
<Nasj> but is it an option during the install to make a partiton of say 25gb of that storage HDD
<Nasj> for kubuntu
<Nasj> ?
<Quetzlcoatl> is that possible to bold some text in a bash script ?
<maestrolinux> http://s2.ar.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=19732
<Nasj> hmm
<Nasj> someone on here who can help me ?
<emilsedgh> !ask | Nasj
<ubottu> Nasj: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Nasj> ok :P
<Nasj> Do I have to pre-partition my half full storage HDD before installing kubuntu or is that an option during install.
<mdr> It's an option during the install.
<mdr> Plus you can always cancel the install, if you get to that point and then freak out
<dr_willis> I tend to resize partitions using a live cd.. but thats just me.. :)
<Nasj> ok
<Nasj> any geuss on how long the installation can take ?
<mdr> However, always backup first
<mdr> Better safe than sorry
<Nasj> yeah :p
<dr_willis> Perhaps an hr.. depends on how liong the hd takes to get resized
<Nasj> hhm
<Nasj> ok
<Nasj> well thanks for the help and advice :D
<LeeJunFan> I've got a screen flicker on my nvidia gfx powered machine, I found a thread which says it's a power management thing and to write a script to run glxinfo every few seconds to stop it - I was hoping there was a better solution?
<AciD> Hello
<x-X-x> how do i se the macro name of my soundcards?
<Serva> My mouse is acting super active on even a slightest move. Can I lower down the speed of its movement? Is it because of the compiz installation?
<a|wen> Serva: you can change it in system settings > keyboard & mouse > mouse > advanced > pointer acceleration
<Serva> a|wen, right now it is 2x
<Serva> what configuration do you have?
<a|wen> i have 2.0x as well ... but might depend on which mouse you have, so try lowering it and see if it helps
<Serva> I am using touch pad, on my T61 thinkpad
<a|wen> does it slow down if you set it to 1.0x or 0.5x even?
<Serva> awesome! yes it does
<Serva> I am using it now at 1.5x
<Serva> tks a|wen
<a|wen> cool ... no problem Serva
<coloclone> I think lshw -class multimedia
<fvelilla> hello
<fvelilla> anybody knows how to fix add/remove programs after adding an bad third party repository?
<JackWinter> hiya, i'm trying to get a fullscreen game going.  what hotkey can i press to put the game in the background and regain my desktop without having to do ctrl-alt-bksp ?
<x-X-x> anyone here can help me with a pulseaudio problem?  i enter this command 'pulseaudio -k; sleep 4; pulseaudio -vv'  and this is the output ==> http://pastebin.com/d40f48bee  nothing is accessing the soundcard that i am aware of. Is there anything i can do to terminate anything using the soundcard so that it wont appear as "busy" and BTW i have already restarted 3 times
<x-X-x> when i type "pulseaudio"  ==> http://pastebin.com/d4c9e2d7f
<x-X-x> noone is answering me over at #pulseaudio
<genii> x-X-x: Perhaps ask also in #alsa
<x-X-x> k
<helpthisnoobie> can anyone help me with making a theme for my desktop.
<helpthisnoobie> i want to make something like paddock or sigma dock....with widgets and all
<helpthisnoobie> i just need a little help
<aleksi_> hey how can i connect IRCnet whit konversation
<genii> /server different.servername.goes.here
<aleksi_> ?
<aleksi_> didn't work
<genii> aleksi_:  For where I have "different.servername.goes.here"     use on of the ircnet server names that is listed at this site: http://irc.tu-ilmenau.de/all_servers/
<aleksi_> genii: thanx for help
<genii> aleksi_: You're welcome
<urbi> ll
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> my gimp is english, I'd like it german. how?
<DarthFrog> Install language-pack-de language-support-translations-de and gimp-help-de
<slow-motion> hi
<raul> hola
<raul> español
<raul> ??
<Kohlrabi> raul: join #kubuntu-es
<raul> ok
<snova> does anybody know why there would all of a sudden be 160MB of kde updates today? they weren't there yesterday. they're all a minor revision different.
<snova> just wondering where these came from...
<snova> guess i'll find out when it finishes and i can read the changelogs
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in three minutes in #kubuntu-devel
<[|Liam|]> What is the package name for Flash Player?
<[|Liam|]> I want to install it via sudo
<coloclone> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree flashplayer-nonfree
<[|Liam|]> thanks
<[|Liam|]> coloclone: E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<ali_> hello everyone
<mathiasj> Ayo?;P
<mathiasj> Wassup?
<ali_> is anyone interested to chat on SD card readers
<bleaked> will qtcurve be an available option in 8.10?
<Indephysis> Hey, there used to be a package floating around that was stuff like MP3 playback and video codecs. Anyone got that?
<jonathan__> hello!
<jonathan__> i've a short question
<jonathan__> where can i find the menu to mount devices in konqueror?
<bleaked> Indephysis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<helpthisnoobie> I cant find the .kde folder in my system can anyone help.
<unitypunk> heyy
<Indephysis> bleaked: I had just found Kubuntu-Restricted.
<helpthisnoobie> yeah that;s wat u need
<helpthisnoobie> type
<helpthisnoobie>     *
<helpthisnoobie>       sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jonathan__> no ideas for my question?
<Indephysis> Now I'm trying to remember how to enable Windowslike mousewheel click scrolling.
<bluesceada> blargh
<bluesceada> anyone can help
<bluesceada> wait sorry
<bluesceada> doesnt belong here....
<bluesceada> hmm maybe you can help anyway
<bluesceada> anyone knows how to fix the problem with just having channels up to 11 supported :S
<bluesceada> using a iwl3945
<bluesceada> lots of aps use over channel 11 here so I really have a problem :/
<helpthisnoobie> indephysis have you checked ur system settings
<Indephysis> That's quite a lot of settings to go through.
<[|Liam|]> Does anyone know the Sudo command for limewire?
<helpthisnoobie> in the keyboard and mouse settings
<Indephysis> I'm not really finding it yet.
<Indephysis> Right now it's pasting which is SUPER irritating
<helpthisnoobie> open system settings
<Indephysis> and then
<helpthisnoobie> u have an option under 'computer administration' that says 'keyboard & mouse'
<unitypunk> i would like help with a wifi issue
<Indephysis> yes, i do, which i just went in and didn't see anything under
<helpthisnoobie> did u click on the mouse on the left hand side
<Indephysis> yeah i did, helpthisnoobie
<helpthisnoobie> nothing to change it there...I have this on a laptop
<helpthisnoobie> no mouse
<helpthisnoobie> ok scratch all the indephysis
<Indephysis> Okay!
<helpthisnoobie> type kcontrol in run command
<DarthFrog> Hmm, kcontrol doesn't seem to exist anymore in Intrepid.
<helpthisnoobie> oh ok im still on hardy
<helpthisnoobie> did u try it anyway
<Indephysis> I'm installing kcontrol
<DarthFrog> helpthisnoobie & Indephysis  There's also kmousetool.
<helpthisnoobie> yeah u can get that thru adept
<Indephysis> kmousetool seems like a better idea
<Indephysis> except it doesn't seem to do what I want.
<helpthisnoobie> i been using kubuntu for about  4 months only
<DarthFrog> helpthisnoobie: You're doing fine.
<helpthisnoobie> trying to help with wat i've learned myself
<Indephysis> I have suspicions that at one point I was cursed by an ancient witch doctor.
<Indephysis> It'd explain why every time I try to do something end up fumbling explaining it.
<[|Liam|]> Is it possible to open Debian files with Kubuntu?
<DarthFrog> There's also the mousetweaks programme.  I have no idea whether it will help Indephysis  or not, though.
<Indephysis> Do you want me to re-explain what I'm after?
<DarthFrog> [|Liam|]: Define open.
<DarthFrog> Indephysis: No.  I've been following along.
<[|Liam|]> Not really sure how to explain it, I've downloaded Frostwire which came as a Debian file and i want to use it.
<helpthisnoobie> thanx DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> [|Liam|]: If you want to disassemble a deb file, "ar -x <deb file>" will do it.
<[|Liam|]> Okay thanks
<DarthFrog> [|Liam|]: Don't do that!!!! :-)
<DarthFrog> It won't help you.
<[|Liam|]> I know
<[|Liam|]> lol
<[|Liam|]> im dling gdebi atm
<[|Liam|]> Just i had the idea you didn't understand my question so gave up <.<
<DarthFrog> To manually install a DEB file: sudo dpkg -i <debfile name>
<[|Liam|]> Okay, for the debfile name do i include the extension?
<DarthFrog> [|Liam|]: No, I understood.  I'm just an .... well, my wife has choice words. :-)
<[|Liam|]> Lol
<DarthFrog> I think so.  Try it and see.
<DarthFrog> But if the DEB has dependencies, it won't install.
<DarthFrog> You'd have to track down those dependencies your self.
<[|Liam|]> dpkg: error processing LimeWireLinux (--install):
<[|Liam|]>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<[|Liam|]> Errors were encountered while processing:
<[|Liam|]>  LimeWireLinux
<[|Liam|]> I think i need to inc the extension :o
<[|Liam|]> it's telling me no such file/directory
<DarthFrog> You do know that aMule is available?  sudo apt-cache search amule
<DarthFrog> for dpkg, you need to include the whole filename.  Including the path, if necessary.
<[|Liam|]> Amule is easier in other words?
<DarthFrog> http://www.gnutellaforums.com/general-linux-support/39850-how-install-limewire-ubuntu-debian.html
<[|Liam|]> lol ive been using this >.< - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#deb
<DarthFrog> amule is available through the Ubuntu repositories.
<DarthFrog> What happens if you simply double-click on the filename?
<[|Liam|]> It'll ask me what to open it with
<DarthFrog> [|Liam|]: No private messages, please.  If you have a lot of output, use pastebin.
<DarthFrog> !pastbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<[|Liam|]> oh sorry.
<DarthFrog> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<[|Liam|]> I'll paste it into that then
<[|Liam|]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/58944/
<[|Liam|]> There
<DarthFrog> Well, you could use Adept to install amule.  That's the easiest way to go.
<Cyde> Did KDE 4.1 finally hit Ubuntu mainline?
<Cyde> I just ran Adept and pretty much every KDE package is getting an upgrade.
<DarthFrog> CyDe: it's the default in Intrepid.
<Cyde> Is Intrepid out now?
<DarthFrog> Not yet.  Beta 2.
<DarthFrog> But it works fine for me. :-)
<Cyde> I've been running KDE 4.1 off the ppa launchpad for 2 months now but it looks like KDE 4.1 finally hit the mainline repos?
<DarthFrog> Don't know.
<[|Liam|]> DarthFrog: I'm instulling Amule via Sudo anyway
<DarthFrog> [|Liam|]: Feel the power, Luke! :-)
 * DarthFrog always encourages folks to learn to work at the command line.  It's where you really have control over your machine.  Point 'n drool is fine for somethings but not sysadmining, IMHO.
<DarthFrog> True knowledge and understanging is only to be found at the command line.
<botashack> ola
<botashack> or hello
<[|Liam|]> Hmm
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<[|Liam|]> DarthFrog: are you even human?
<[|Liam|]> lol
<[|Liam|]> I smell bot! :p
<DarthFrog> Moi?  Hmm, two arms, two legs and two wings last I checked.
<DarthFrog> Oops, scratch the wings. :-)
<[|Liam|]> LOL
<ActionParsnip> wings would be sweet
<[|Liam|]> Hey ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> werd up
<[|Liam|]> Tbh DarthFrog only I would go and dl Amule then be unable to find it -.-
<DarthFrog> ?
<ActionParsnip> does anyone heer know of a frets on fire irc chanel / server??
<[|Liam|]> I just installed Amule via Sudo and now i cant find it.
<JP-sNL3> :-)
<botashack> god bye..
<botashack> see later.
<DarthFrog> Nope.  Personally, I'd look at their web site to see if they list an IRC channel in their support options.
<DarthFrog> [|Liam|]: the command is amule.
<[|Liam|]> I have it installed :o
<[|Liam|]> Now wut
<DarthFrog> Did you install the gui apps?
<ActionParsnip> [|Liam|]: in terminal type amulae &
<ActionParsnip> you know what i meant
<[|Liam|]> actually i failed quite badly
<DarthFrog> [|Liam|]: try this.  type amule (no space at the end of the word) and  hit  the TAB key.
<[|Liam|]> got it
<[|Liam|]> Where to from here, DarthFrog?
<DarthFrog> Hit enter. :-)
<[|Liam|]> No i have Amule open
<[|Liam|]> now what lol
<ActionParsnip> [|Liam|]: id websearch what amule is and how it works
<[|Liam|]> All this work to install Limewire >_>
<hadi57> hi all, i have atheros wlan, it shows in the hardware drivers, but not working, anone can help me please?
<[|Liam|]> So DarthFrog I now have Amule open, how is this going to help me install a deb file lol >.<
<ActionParsnip> !limewire | [|Liam|]
<ubottu> [|Liam|]: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !Java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<[|Liam|]> o rly
<[|Liam|]> my head is spinning o_O
<ActionParsnip> !frostwire | [|Liam|]
<ubottu> [|Liam|]: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<[|Liam|]> yeah i dled em both and ended up with Debian files lol
<ActionParsnip> [|Liam|]: try doing resarch you will find OSS equivelants
<ActionParsnip> or compile frostwire
<[|Liam|]> I'm new to this :\
<[|Liam|]> WOO
<[|Liam|]> THERE WE GO
<ActionParsnip> [|Liam|]: only one way to try
<[|Liam|]> ActionParsnip: I think I just failed more than the word fail itself.
<[|Liam|]> i double click runlime.sh and  it opened immediately :$
<slow-motion> n8
<[|Liam|]> When i tried doing that an hour ago it didnt... really this is just silly.
<[|Liam|]> Im making sure no1 un-installs Kubuntu from my computer ever again.
<ActionParsnip> [|Liam|]: if yuo use the konsole more things tend to get easier
<[|Liam|]> Yeah Konsole ftw :o
 * DarthFrog agrees with ActionParsnip
 * ActionParsnip agrees with me too
<JackWinter> can anyone please tell me where to go to find a solution for a problem with crackling sound using sdl under hardy ?  descent3 for linux
<ActionParsnip> JackWinter: what if you tunr all software volumes down and crank your speakers?
<JackWinter> ActionParsnip: what should that accomplish ?
<ActionParsnip> JackWinter: having software volume at full makes sounds sound nasty
<ActionParsnip> if you drop it it may clear, then pull the amp up to make up for the lack of software volume
<JackWinter> so far sound is perfect in all i've tried.  desktop, amarok, kaffeine, flash plugin, even run a windows audio program using wineasio and jack on a 2:nd soundcard..
<JackWinter> ActionParsnip: that isn't the problem.  it's really a crackling not distortion and googling a few hours seem to point a little in the ubuntu/alsa direction.  possibly to libdsl...
<oo0> how to install a .bin file?
<DarthFrog>  oo0 What's the name of the file?
<oo0> GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<DarthFrog> Did you download it?  Google Earth is available in the Medibuntu repository.
<oo0> ??? medibunutu?
<DarthFrog> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DarthFrog> Medibuntu = (Multimedia, Entertainment & Distractions In Ubuntu
<DarthFrog> oo0: Get Medibuntu set up.  You'll be doing yourself a favour.
<ActionParsnip> oo0: chmod u+x ./﻿GoogleEarthLinux.bin; ./﻿GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<DarthFrog> or simply "sudo sh ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin"
<ActionParsnip> DarthFrog: mine makes sure its executable ;)
<ActionParsnip> DarthFrog: and it needs to be installed as user, not sudo
<DarthFrog> Really?  Strange.  Still, getting it from medibuntu is preferable.
<bleaked> so i really don't like kde4, how it works, looks, etc.. BIG kde3 fan, and one who desires fresh software.. so do I suffer with kde4, move to gnome, or is there a way to keep kde3 and still get other updates meant for ibex?
<ActionParsnip> bleaked: just logout and change session to kde3
<DarthFrog> bleaked:  KDE 4 is the future and in Intrepid, the present.  KDE 3 will gradually be abandoned, just like KDE 2 was.
<unitypunk> hey..
<unitypunk> anyone know where wubi installs to?
<Tm_T> unitypunk: to Windows partition
<unitypunk> where on it though
<Tm_T> no idea
<Tm_T> it makes virtual partition, that means there's some one file
<DarthFrog> unitypunk:  Time to exercise your google-fu. )
<unitypunk> yeah
<unitypunk> lol
<cilkay> bleaked: So why go to Intrepid then? Hardy will be supported for years.
<oo0> omg how to install it?
<DarthFrog> cilkay: Kubuntu Hardy is not an LTS release.  18 months at best.
<cilkay> It isn't?
<cilkay> I thought all Hardy was.
<DarthFrog> Nope.  Ubuntu Hardy is but not Kubuntu.
<cilkay> Whether it's "years" or 18 months, who cares? In 18 months, I expect that KDE 4 will be immensely better.
<DarthFrog> They don't want to be committed to supporting KDE3 when they want to move to KDE 4.
<DarthFrog> KDE 4.0 was intended to be a developer's release, not a general user release.
<DarthFrog> bleaked: Have you tried KDE 4.1.2?  I really like it.
<DarthFrog> I like where KDE is going.
<cilkay> I *love* where KDE is going.
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<unitypunk> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<unitypunk> gah
<unitypunk> DarthFrog, its a virtual partition.
<unitypunk> how would i add files to that..
 * ActionParsnip likes kde but not kwin
<DarthFrog> unitypunk: No idea, other than when you're booted into it.
<bleaked> DarthFrog: it's too big and bubbly.. and i miss qtcurve
<unitypunk> hmm
<freaky_t> i miss the mp3 encoding codex in intrepid i can't play mp3s since a few days
<DarthFrog> ActionParsnip: You know that emerald is available with compiz?  You don't have to use Kwin.  And Kwin in KDE 4.1.2 has lots of compiz-like crunchy goodness.
<ActionParsnip> DarthFrog: i use fluxbox, kicks the ass off everything
<DarthFrog> !lame
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame
<DarthFrog> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<freaky_t> what is a good ftp client for kubuntu?
<cilkay> ncftp
<jussi01> konqueror
<ActionParsnip> freaky_t: kftp
<ActionParsnip> freaky_t: filezilla
<freaky_t> ill try kftp
<freaky_t> thank you
<DarthFrog> freaky_t: Enable the Medibuntu repository and "apt-cache search mp3 | less"  Fill yer boots.
<freaky_t> DarthFrog: ok ill try thank you
<chfwiggum> Helllloooo Saint Loouiis!
<jarle> By keeping the Control key (I think) pressed too long I somehow disabled the keyboard, and all I got was a flashing screen when pressing a key, any idea what I did wrong?
<ActionParsnip> jarle: never heard of that one
<DarthFrog> Hmm.  Sounds like an assissted keys problem.
<DarthFrog> jarle: You could always try pressing CTL-ALT-Backspace when that happens.  It'll kill X and bring you back to a login screen.  Any open work will be lost, though.
<DarthFrog> Probably lost.
<jarle> It all happened while doing some Ctrl and Cltr+Shift key combinations
<DarthFrog> You may have confused your poor machine. :-)
<jarle> DarthFrog: no key-combinations worked, not even Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<chfwiggum> jarle: i tried that with holding ctrl down-but no luck here either
<JackWinter> anyone know a good irc channel for linux gamers ?
<jarle> I had to use my mouse to restart X...
<chfwiggum> #ps3
<jarle> not sure if I am able to reproduce it though..
<JackWinter> under kde is there a hotkey to switch from a fullscreen application to the desktop ?
<wissem> any wan for cccam web server
<chfwiggum> JackWinter: dont think so-but cant u create a shortcut?
<wissem> i want to crfeat cccam server
<wissem> hi all
<Nasj> hi
<JackWinter> chfwiggum: how do you mean ?  i'd prefer to run it fullscreen, but be able to switch to the desktop without exiting my game :)
<DarthFrog> JackWinter: You could try pressing a Ctl-Function key to switch virtual desktops.
<chfwiggum> JackWinter: aint there a thing called key-shortcuts in systemsettings where u can specify individual kde keyboard shortcuts?
<JackWinter> DarthFrog: i did, didn't work.  the only way out when the game crashed was either ctrl-alt-bkspc or ctrl-alt-f? to another terminal.  was hoping for a better keystroke :)
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | JackWinter
<ubottu> JackWinter: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<estudiante> hia!
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<DarthFrog> OK, my google-fu seems to be weak.  Does anyone know how to force Google to show results that include a specific keyword?  Just putting "+linux" still brings up a gazillion hits that don't include Linux.
<DarthFrog> Well, it turns out that the first hit had the info I needed. :-)  Still, it's a nuisance.  And Advanced Search was no help.
<asktoby> If I install Kubuntu 8.10 beta desktop today, and let Adept do it's thing, come release day my system will automatically change from Beta to the final release of Intrepid, right?
<chfwiggum> DarthFrog: maybe u want to try +"linux" instead of "+linux"
<DarthFrog> chfwiggum: Same results.  Thanks anyway.
<DarthFrog> asktoby: Yep.
<DarthFrog> asktoby: If you do a dist-upgrade, that is.
<asktoby> DarthFrog: Thanks. What's the difference between the kubuntu-8.10-beta-desktop-i386.iso (653MB) and kubuntu-8.10-beta-dvd-i386.iso (3.4G)?
<DexterF> DarthFrog: about the de-l10n for gimp: what you told me earlier didn't work. gimp is still english.
<DarthFrog> DexterF: I've never played around with other languages.  I'm one of the unfortunates who only speak English (though the Canadian school system tried to teach me French).  At a guess, I would think that if you changed your system language to German, I would expect that you'd see the GIMP use German.
<DexterF> DarthFrog: sys lang actually is german. well, I'll inquire the mailing list
<DarthFrog> asktoby: The amount of software on the disk.  The basic system will be the same, whether you install from DVD or CD.
<DarthFrog> DexterF: Sorry I couldn't help you.  If you find out, I'd like to hear how to do it (so I could give correct advice to the next person).
<DexterF> one for the community. highly appreciated. channel regular?
<DarthFrog> Off and on. :-)
<cilkay> DexterF: What does "locale" report?
<DexterF> cilkay: almost everything is de_DE.UTF8, one entry differs tho: LANGUAGE=de_DE:de:en_GB:en
<cilkay> DexterF: My default locale is en_CA.UTF-8. I have additional language packs installed for French, Spanish, and Mandarin. Everything is en_CA.UTF-8 for me for "locale".
<DexterF> this is odd... I just checked the gThumb image viewerm gtk2.... english, too... Sonata is german, but it's written in pyGTK, no clue if that mackes much of a difference
<DexterF> *makes
<DexterF> vmware: english (gtk2 interface)
<cilkay> DexterF: How are you switching the default language?
<DexterF> cilkay: I don't. I'm fine with german being default.
<cilkay> Oh, and you want GIMP to be in German?
<DexterF> cilkay: exactly
<cilkay> DexterF: I find changing the default locale to be very confusing in the "Regional & Language Settings" control panel. The expected behaviour is only loosely correlated to the actual behaviour, it seems.
<cilkay> I changed it to French (France).
<DexterF> how do you mean?
<cilkay> ... and when I started GIMP, it was all in English.
<cilkay> KDE apps however were all in French.
<DarthFrog> Hmm, I wonder if you have to do it in GNOME, as GIMP is a GNOME app?
<cilkay> That would be extremely lame.
<DexterF> wouldnt rule it out
<DarthFrog> Agreed. Doesn't make it wrong, though. :-)
<DexterF> some gconf thing
<DexterF> question is how to d that in *K*ubuntu
 * cilkay is getting a sinking feeling that multi-language support might torpedo acceptance of Kubuntu in the school for which he's been spending ridiculous amounts of time prepping an automated install
<DarthFrog> I had a quick scan of gconfeditor and didn't see anything about setting the language to be used.
<blodyx> if my sound is broken when i play .avi... what to do?
<crimsun> blodyx: what application are you using to play .avi?
<crimsun> blodyx: and, is the "broken sound" reproducible in all programs?
<DexterF> blodyx: and what means "broken"? no sound at all?
<werenerd> howdy all. I personally have not had good experiences with Kubuntu, but I love the ease of debian and KDE. Is there another KDE+Debian distro that you guys have tried?
<lamur> hey guys how are you guys doing? i have a question how can i open iso files on ubuntu
<lamur> ?
<werenerd> lamur: you should be able to use K3B to burn them to disc
<out_of_blue_sky> addon
<DexterF> lamur: open like access the file system within?
<blodyx> DexterF : it works fine for everything ellse
<blodyx> broken means it comes and goes
<DexterF> blodyx: which player?
<blodyx> in a eaven intarvall
<blodyx> all
<blodyx> buildin things
<DexterF> blodyx: so its just this file?
<blodyx> no all .avi
<lamur> yes open like acces the file within doxterf
<blodyx> mostly from digital cameras...
<DexterF> blodyx: that's odd, since avi is only a container and can hold a variety of file formats like divx, xvid, mpeg and whatnot
<werenerd> lamur: you should just mount the ISO file and browse that way
<blodyx> yes it may not be all avi but all the broken one was
<DexterF> lamur: sudo mount -o loop,rw /pathtoiso /pathtosomemountpoint
<lamur> werend how do i moun it
<lamur> ?
<werenerd> lamur: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<DexterF> lamur: just create a mount point to your liking.
<DexterF> werenerd: heh. after years of slackware one simply isn't used to having such info at a mouse click :)
<werenerd> DexterF: lol, no I wouldn't imagine so
<werenerd> lamur: http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2008/02/24/how-to-mount-iso-images-in-ubuntu-the-ea?blog=2
<Guest14345> hlaaa#
<werenerd> lamur: that is easier instructions
<blodyx> a package with all codecs or something would be good...
<DexterF> blodyx: w32codecs installed?
<blodyx> i think so
<DexterF> werenerd: I disagree with this being easier than sudo mount -o loop,rw /pathtoiso /pathtosomemountpoint. it's more mouseriderish and doesn't invole much of a command line interface.
<DexterF> bloodboy: well... then perhaps your camera uses some odd file type. I'd google around what the cam actually uses, ensure it's only files from that cam and perhaps talk to the.. xine or mplayer mailing list.
<werenerd> DexterF: the command line can be very intimidating. While you and I may understand that, I don't know lamur's level of expertise
<werenerd> DexterF: I thought that page was pretty simple and a GUI takes away a lot of the fear for newer people
<DexterF> werenerd: yes, it can. but it's poooowerful :)
<DexterF> and fast
<werenerd> aye
<werenerd> that it is
<DexterF> people should understand that noone here will attempt to coax them into erasing their harddrives and give it a shot
<willluongo> Hello, I am having a strange problem with xorg... I have a single user (main user) on my Kubuntu 8.04 box that resets the resolution to 800x600 everytime I log in. Every other user maintains correct resolution of 1280x1024. Any ideas?
<DexterF> I have a bit of a fear linux will become just another mouse hustler OS someday replacing the computer literate with some zombie user
<werenerd> DexterF: pfft! Never
<DexterF> (no offense lamur :) )
<DexterF> werenerd: well, surely not with debian and gentoo around... wonder what these guys would do if they hadn't something to tinker with... :)
<DexterF> then again I have to admit sometimes I'd really like somthing like daemon tools for kde... rightclick, select mount point, choose image, bam. or a context menu for konqueror "mount this iso to /mnt/iso[1234]"
<werenerd> DexterF: speaking of KDE,  Is there another KDE+Debian distro that you have tried?
<DexterF> werenerd: well - debian
<lamur> i am a eginer
<lamur> sorry i am a beginner
<DexterF> lamur: no problem
<werenerd> DexterF: you have tried debian proprer? I was curious, does it come with any of the nice config tools like Kubuntu?
<DexterF> better a linux newbie than a windows wizard ;)
<werenerd> I like GUI's too
<DexterF> werenerd: "proprer"?
<lamur> but can you help me with another command or maybe a aplication
<willluongo> werenerd: By default debian comes with gnome, but you can just install kde with aptitude or apt-get or adept or... ;)
<werenerd> DexterF: not a deviation or a vanilla install
<willluongo> I run debian on every thing except this machine
<DexterF> werenerd: well, debian etch - 4.0. plus some backports perhaps.
<werenerd> willluongo: do you get the option during install to pick GNOME or KDE?
<willluongo> werenerd: Not with the regular installer
<lamur> like you guys sad the command is a little bit  to strong i do know how to do it in a proper way
<DexterF> my other two boxes (multimedia machine and file server) run debian 4.0 at the moment
<DexterF> there's actually 3 CD images: one standard (gnome), and one each for kde and xfce
<werenerd> willluongo: crap. You say regular installer, what are the others?
<DexterF> like with [kx]ubuntu
<werenerd> DexterF: oh, well that works then
<willluongo> werenerd: see DexterF's above
<DexterF> willluongo: isn't the graphical installer default by now...?
<willluongo> DexterF: nope
<willluongo> DexterF: Well, ansi graphics yes, like ubuntu's? no lol
<werenerd> willluongo: does it have the nice config tools like Ubuntu variants? I like the control center
<DexterF> odd. well, after all, you just apt-get your fav apps after install anyway and let the deps handle the rest.
<DexterF> werenerd: no, the macosx cc clone is a kubuntu-only thing
<werenerd> DexterF: damn
<DexterF> I'm surprised they hadn't Jobs yelling at them by now, this guy usually id good for hissy fits...
<werenerd> DexterF: but it can be installed on Debian since Ubuntu is a derivative, right?
<DexterF> uh
<DexterF> i.. wopuldn't wanna try
<willluongo> werenerd: no, the repos don't work like that
<werenerd> DAMN
<DexterF> you'd need to tinker the kubuntu kdebase code into debian
<willluongo> werenerd: it would theoretically be possible, but you'd have to modify it pretty heavily. What would the benefit be?
<werenerd> have you guys tried to trim the fat in Kubuntu? There is so much I do not want in it
<werenerd> but if you try to remove it, it would remove a bunch of other crap that I do want
<willluongo> DexterF: I'll just wait another couple of seconds every time he asks a question and then say "what DexterF said!" ;)
<werenerd> willluongo: LOL
<lamur> who will help me with my problem
<willluongo> werenerd: How much fat are you looking to trim off? i.e., what are you trying to remove?
<willluongo> lamur: What is your problem?
<willluongo> werenerd: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/4.0_r4a/i386/iso-cd/debian-40r4a-i386-kde-CD-1.iso
<lamur> i cant watch trainsignal video's
<DexterF> lamur: train...what?
<DexterF> willluongo: ;)
<willluongo> DexterF: I think they are training videos
<willluongo> lamur: Are they flash? Do they require windows?
<werenerd> willluongo: just a bunch of the default apps that I never use. Personally, I hate dolphin with a passion
<DexterF> werenerd: so what's the big deal? I need the controlcenter maybe... once in 3 months. it's pretty, yeah. so? the ordinary kcontrol gets the job done. if that was all I had to part with on another distro that wouldn't stop me
<werenerd> a file manager that doesn't show all the column width infuriates me
<werenerd> kcontrol? Isn't that what I asked about earlier?
<willluongo> werenerd: we thought you meant system settings
<willluongo> or at least I did
<willluongo> not to speak for DexterF
<DexterF> werenerd: dolphin will need to evolve... I will keep konq as my FM for now and as it looks for quite a while even, tho dolphin has some neat features I like
<DexterF> kcontrol = good old kde control center as in any distro
<DexterF> "system settings" = fancy OSX ripoff
<werenerd> now you guys have me wondering what you were referencing. Have I been missing out on something for the past 2 years in K/Ubuntu?
<werenerd> DexterF: where is that?
<DexterF> uh.. in KMenu, the first entry above the "actions" divider... "system settings" if you're locale is english, I believe...
<DarkSmoke> hello guys
<DarkSmoke> what is exacly "mono" ? and can it run windows .NET appliactions in linux ?
<werenerd> I must have removed it, I don't have anything above Actions except WINE
<werenerd> DexterF: maybe if I reset my KDE Menu it would be there
<willluongo> brb
<DexterF> werenerd: run "systemsettings" from a command line
<werenerd> ooohh yeah.... now I remember that. yeah I removed the menu option because I hated it
<werenerd> DexterF: lol, yeah I agree with you on that one. OSX ripoff
<DexterF> DarkSmoke: well.... mono is a code VM much like Java, and it's supposed to interpret programs written in C#. from what I've been able to gather interoperability between .NET and Mono however is much like... um. no appropriate comparison at hand :D
<werenerd> been so long since I saw that I forgot about it
<DexterF> werenerd: well, the other is kcontrol. that's how the KDE peeps released it and how it is in pretty much any distro... including debian.
<serenity> hi
<serenity> does anyone of you know, if the displayport technology is already included into xorg?
<werenerd> DexterF: if I can get the kcontrol in debian, I may just go ahead and try it. I was afraid I was going to have to use the CLI for everything. as powerfull as it is, I hate typing all that crap out
<kbuntu-danex> i have an intel core 2 duo laptop. does anyone know if i should download the 64 version of kubuntu?
<DexterF> DarkSmoke: there's a certain intersection of commands that work in both, but as I grokked it it's the usual "we labeled it open platform interoperability but somehow we achieve that if you wanna use it you have to stick to US"-MS-thing
<DexterF> so screw it. code it in java :)
<werenerd> kbuntu-danex: "should" you? depends. What are you going to be doing on the laptop?
<kbuntu-danex> work
<kbuntu-danex> daily use
<serenity> kbuntu-danex: so, there is no need for
<kbuntu-danex> my kestion is if intel core 2 duo is a 64 arkitecture
<werenerd> are you going to be running a 64 bit application that requires the 64 bit version?
<DexterF> werenerd: last time I confed kde stuff at the cli was... pff... never? :D kcontrol is a fixed part of kde
<werenerd> kbuntu-danex: oh, my mistake
<serenity> if your are handling with large amounts of RAM, or doing stuff with many IOs then maybe
<DexterF> kbuntu-danex: depends on the series. E21xx - rather not. E5xxx and above - guess so
<werenerd> kbuntu-danex: just download the 32 bit version, it will work
<DexterF> E7xxx and E8xxx for sure
<kbuntu-danex> yes
<serenity> <<< t7250
<werenerd> if you are going to use WIne, you don't want to use a 64 bit version
<DexterF> werenerd: how's that?
<werenerd> DexterF: I don't believe the current verison of WINE plays well with 64 bit linux
<kbuntu-danex> werenerd: ok, why is that?
<kbuntu-danex> ok ok ;)
<werenerd> it can be done, but it is not easy
<DexterF> I'm running 64b right now... only casualty was intel indeo iv50 video.
<DexterF> so far that is
<serenity> 64bit-wine? Here's your visa for the land of pain
<DexterF> haven't done much with wine lately but I don't see why it wouldn't work
<DexterF> serenity: tell me please
<werenerd> DexterF: I could not run a few Windows apps when I had 6.10 64 bit
<werenerd> serenity: lol, you too huh?
<serenity> werenerd: yipp
<kbuntu-danex> my doubt was if my laptop arkitect was a 32 bit or a 64 bit. I have an Asus Z53Sseries T7500
<werenerd> truth be told, there is not *that* much of a performance difference IMO
<werenerd> kbuntu-danex: what do you have installed as your OS now on that laptop?
<kbuntu-danex> it is a 64 right? im very noob... :S
<serenity> DexterF: wine is a "translator" for win32 to linux 32. In c64 mode it has to manage handling 64bit code
<kbuntu-danex> Xp and Ubuntu
<kbuntu-danex> 32 bit ubuntu
<serenity> forget the c ;)
<DexterF> serenity: it's not. it's a reimplementation of the win32 api. as such if compiled under a 64b host it should run w32 code all the same
<kbuntu-danex> but if my laptop is a 64 bit then to take full advantage of the machine i sould install 64 right?
<DarkSmoke> DexterF: but i was trying to wine a prog and it told me to install the MS version of mono... when i installed it on windows it didn't ask for mono
<werenerd> kbuntu-danex: not necessarily
<nvidia> will kubuntu support an nvidia card thats pci-express?, my onboard card is ati & kubuntu never reads it right = (  moniter config is always the wrong resolution!
<DarkSmoke> nvidia: yes kubuntu supports pci-express
<DexterF> DarkSmoke: beyong me, #mono perhaps?
<kbuntu-danex> ok, many thanks people
<nvidia> great thz tons = )
<DarkSmoke> im using nvidia geforce 8400 which is pci-e x16
<werenerd> kbuntu-danex: the only way to take full advantage of it is to have a 64 bit OS & 64bit application. Plus, you *could* have more than 4gb of RAM which is part of the benefit of a 64 bit OS. Greater memory allocation
<DexterF> kbuntu-danex: depends oif what "full advantage" means to you. you will be able to address 4gig+ mem and have some minor speedup due to arch optimizations
<werenerd> DexterF: Ha! Beat you to it
<DexterF> werenerd: ...?
<nvidia> hmm ok i was going for the 6600 with 512 ddr, hope its good?
<DexterF> nvidia: it will work
<kbuntu-danex> ok
<DexterF> "good" is a question of perspective. if you wanna play Crysis - not good. if "google earth" is what warms your heart - yeah, good.
<nvidia> thx good, chep card 40$ but for 512 mb should at least have good graphics but not as fast as yours = )
<werenerd> DexterF: I was just saying I said the same thing as you. like you were doing with willluongo
<werenerd> nvidia: I have 6600 PCI-E, does everything I need just fine. I can play any game in the repo's at my monitor max rez no problem
<DexterF> i just installed my fav guitar tuner in wine. works ok. deaf as usual because I guess I need to tell it about the sound dev somehow, but works
<DexterF> ok, that's just a aguitar tuner, given
<kbuntu-danex> ok thankx a lot people. Last Question:  but my machine supports 64 bit ubuntu, right? (intel core 2 duo / Asus T7500 Z53S)
<kbuntu-danex> the amd64 download
<nvidia> kewl, im stepping up from the geforce 5500 256md running on 4x not proper 8x, still I could get a solid 90 fps playing tremulous = )
<DexterF> kbuntu-danex: well, the only c2d I know of which are not 64b should be the low budget E21xx series. are you running on that machine now? with linux?
<willluongo_afk> werenerd kbuntu-danex wine works fine for me I am running 64 bit 8.04 now... sorry it is a day late and a dollar short... lol
<DexterF> just burn the iso to a RW blank, if it fails it won't even boot
<lego> How can I change my colors in Linux?  I am trying to setup 16bit colors.
<lego> for a game in Wine.
<DexterF> lego: why would you wanna........ ah
<DexterF> lego: treid running it just like that at current depth?
<lego> Yeah and it complains about needing 16bit colors and 1024x768 or 1280x1024 resolution.
<kbuntu-danex> DesterF: i dont know if is E21xx series
<DexterF> no clue really, sorry. what game, out of curiosity?
<lego> I have an ATI Rage 128,
<kbuntu-danex> i have an asus t7500
<lego> Lego Loco
<kbuntu-danex> but i dont think this was low budget
<kbuntu-danex> it cost me around 1000 euros a aprox one year ago
<willluongo> kbuntu-danex: You are probably best off running 32, unless you have more than 4GB of RAM you want to use all on one app
<kbuntu-danex> all right
<kbuntu-danex> ;)
<DexterF> lego: you could change the default color depth of course in /etc/X11/xorg.conf... but that would affect the whole system of course
<kbuntu-danex> thanks kubuntu people :D
<DexterF> yw
<kbuntu-danex> good night to all
<lego> Okay.
<lego> I will try some of my other Lego games.
<DexterF> tz. I can't see from the proc cpu flags if my chip is 64b. (which I know, wanted to see if there's a flag)
<DexterF> lego: i used to like *real* lego ;)
<willluongo> Well I've got to take off I'll be back again
<willluongo> lol
<willluongo> have a good night
<lego> I have some Lego Minifigs here.  Recently bought the Lego Indiana stuff.
<DexterF> lego: do they have nazi symbols? :D
<lego> No.
<DexterF> damn :D
<lego> lol
<DexterF> alright, I'll run for the sheets now myself. good night all, enjoyable chat.
<yousef> lego?
<lego> Yes?
<yousef> nvrmd
<lego> rofl
<lego> I know, odd nickname.
<lego> lol
<yousef> lol
<Minifig> Is that better?  rofl
<werenerd> OK, I am off to the hardware store. Thanks for the help dex and will
<yousef> wuts a minifig
<Minifig> Ask Wikipedia.  lolMinifigures are small, plastic figural toys produced by Danish toy manufacturer Lego, which are customarily sold with Lego sets, as characters intended to populate modular Lego environments. Although many Lego sets include minifigures, Lego also sells collections of minifigures separate from other sets. They are also referred to as as minifigs, figs or simply Lego people. Minifigures are collected by both children and
<Minifig> adults, sometimes independently of Lego bricks themselves.
<zabbadapp> name of widget to show cpu load and/or temperature in the systray of kde4?
<stdin> erm, we do have an off topic channel: #kubuntu-offtopic
<yousef> i c
<Minifig> oops.  I apologize.
<yousef> ksysguard?
<Minifig> Be back soon.
#kubuntu 2008-10-18
 * cilkay finds the list nannies quite annoying. Personally, I don't mind the occasional off-topic conversation, especially when the channel is not busy.
<cilkay> s/channel/list
 * stdin doesn't care if people find it annoying, it's the rules of the channel and you're expected to respect that
<unitypunk> having trouble with wubi..
<yousef> *hm
<stdin> unitypunk: don't know much about wubi but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide and http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234 should have something
<unitypunk> :-/
<unitypunk> it keeps booting into busy box
<mad_oz> oy guys ... hello there!
<rod_> Hi guys  I have a query as I've just installed Kubuntu on my PC Gigabyte GA-81EX motherboard
<rod_> my issue is no audio evidiently there is no driver known  Is anyone running on one of these motherboards ?
<mad_oz> can you please help me? ... i saw kubuntu 8.10 beta was out ... can you tell me if the beta will turn into a "stable" after the stable-version is out? ... i thought about "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" every time there are updates
<rod_> Hi Mad oz
<mad_oz> hello rod_
<rod_> I'm not sure if I'm in the right IRC to ask about Kubunti drivers etc as I just installed
<nejode> rod_: first you have to find out what audio chip that MB has
 * unitypunk needs to figure out why wubi is booting to busy box?
<White_Pelican> hi all, question about the latest news on the kubuntu site. Does this mean 3.5.10 will be available for intrepid?
<stdin> White_Pelican: no, intrepid will have KDE 4
<nejode> White_Pelican: they say that it's not going to be easy to downgrade to 3.5
<White_Pelican> so sorry
<White_Pelican> I'll stick to hardy then :)
<Chris_Foster> is there a way to get kubuntu to play a fullscreen video at login until the video finishes, then show the desktop? My desktop looks really slow while loading, and Id like a video to cover to welcome me and cover it until its done loading. any ideas?
<rod_> Thanks nejode  Just reading through the specs it says the chipset is creative CT5880   plus Sigmatel 9708T codec
<rod_> The GA-81EX has spdif out too
<nejode> rod_: go to >>K menu> system> kinfocenter ... to see if your system "sees" your sound card
<nejode> rod_: or the command "lspci"
<nejode> rod_: or the command "sudo lshw"
<FisherPrice> does anyone here use mythTV and knows how to set it up?
<rod_> Kinfo centre says Audio devices NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG
<unity`Buntu> how do i make wifi work with ndis/
<unity`Buntu> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<favro> I'm playing with the source for mpg123 and need a clue on what to look for to have it not show up in the taskbar
<ActionParsni1> does anybody use vmware server here. Ive got a really simple qyuery
<unitypunk> hey
<unitypunk> how do i make sure im using restricted drivers?
<unitypunk> cana nyone help me set up my nvidia video card
<DarthFrog> FisherPrice: What do you want to know about  MythTV/
<FisherPrice> oh i think i might have it sussed out now
<FisherPrice> but there's still many questions.
<FisherPrice> i think I might press on thanks DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> OK.
<unitypunk> i cant seem to get restricted drivers to work
<unitypunk> E: nvidia-glx: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<unitypunk> when i enable them.
<Serva> Hi. How do I install mysql server on hardy? I have the installation file with me, but dont know how to run it
<unitypunk> gah..
<unitypunk> damn these videocards.
<luke> a website chatroom wants java VM, i'm pretty sure my friend put java on last night, how can i find out and turn it on?
<jorge_> jpw dp
 * unitypunk needs help enabling his nvidia video card..
<unitypunk> E: nvidia-glx: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<unitypunk> keep getting that after i mark the box to enable it.
<cuznt> unitypunk needs help enabling his nvidia video card..
<cuznt> unitypunk is it disabled in your bios?
<cuznt> thats first
<dr_willis> what has he done to enable it so far.. is the firs question.. and what specific kind of card...
<unitypunk> no
<unitypunk> its on board
<unitypunk> laptop
<cuznt> im out
<cuznt> heh
<Craihhgney> could anyone please help me with janusVM in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Craihhgney,  never heard of it.
<dr_willis> unitypunk,   You have used the restricted-drivers gui tool to install the proper nvidia drivers yet?
<unitypunk> no...
<unitypunk> cmd?
<dr_willis> Normally its got an icon at the top right.. and in the menus, its called like hardware-drivers, or somthing.
<unitypunk> top right pf?
<dr_willis> or from a terminal its like ' jokey-SOMTHING'
<unitypunk> oh yeah
<dr_willis> Top right of the panel, normally first time ya log in theres a icon/popup
<unitypunk> i check the box
<unitypunk> for the driver
<unitypunk> and get E: nvidia-glx: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<cuznt> JanusVM (June-2007) Release  Because of two exploits found with Samba and PPTPD, plus the latest Tor update, we are encouraging existing users to update to the new version immediately! If you have not tried JanusVM, now would be a great time! It's FREE, open source, and protects your privacy when used at home or on the road.
<cuznt> that one?
<cuznt> from here http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=176776
<dr_willis> unitypunk,  so it seems it wants the nvidia-glx package for your card. I would try installing it from the termial with the following 2 commands.
<dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get update && sudo  apt-get upgrade'     then 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<cuznt> craugggney the link to download janusvm is a dead link.. it appears not to be
<cuznt> mmm i type well dont i?
<dr_willis> Firefox can't find the server at janusvm.peertech.org.
<dr_willis> http://peertech.org/ also nothing
<dr_willis> I think thers some server issues going on.
<unitypunk> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/m52aa460
<cuznt> and june 2007 is a long time ago software wise
<unitypunk> is what happened after upgrade
<dr_willis> unitypunk,  looks like your package manager  is a tad 'confused' about somting getting half way installed.. Not sur what the best way to get it back in line would be.
<unitypunk> glah
<dr_willis> could try the various 'force' options to apt-get
<dr_willis> but ive rarely ever had to do that
<unitypunk> idk how to force something
<dr_willis> apt-get remove -force nvidia-glx
<dr_willis> perhaps
<dr_willis> !apt-geyt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-geyt
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<dr_willis> The line of interest is -  "1 not fully installed or removed."
<dr_willis> so either it needs to be forced to remove, or forced to install.. :)
<dr_willis> the following 'might' get it going.. it might mess things up badly also -->       sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<unitypunk> yerr...
<dr_willis> OR ---->    sudo apt-get remove --purge  nvidia-glx
<dr_willis> Ive not had to 'fix' apt very much. so not sure whats the best way to fix this issue is.. Im checking the forums  where i searched for 'not fully installed or removed' and found several hits/tips
<cuznt> maybe it is stuck?
<cuznt> i try             sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cuznt> sometimes when its stuck
<dr_willis> well its not 'not configured' it seems to be half installed..
<dr_willis> byt thats another tio try command. :)
<unitypunk> gah
<DarthFrog> I don't think you can force apt-get.  You'd have to use dpkg directly to force things.
<unitypunk> i can force it to reinstall
<dr_willis> force it to remove, then reinstall
<DarthFrog> Try "apt-get -f install"
<unitypunk> same thing
<dr_willis> what 'same thing'
<dr_willis> whats the error?
<unitypunk> subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<dr_willis> apt-get -f remove
<dr_willis> perhaps?
<DarthFrog> -f means fix, not force.
<unitypunk> marked it for reinstalation
<unitypunk> annd it went through
<unitypunk> all gravy like..
<unitypunk> thne
<KingOfDos> i've got a strange problem with the panels at kubuntu 8.10
<dr_willis> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<KingOfDos> currently everything is removed from it (except the current applications)
<dr_willis> add new plasmids back to it.
<KingOfDos> when i'll add the K-menu again to it, that will center and cover everything.
<dr_willis> then unlock the panel with that cashew at the side. and move them around.
<dr_willis> and thats the extent of my kde4 knowledge..:) i dont use it much.
<jmod> yeah you can add take away  anything you like
<KingOfDos> whehe, indeed. that should work normaly (i'll guess, now i'd see the option)
<KingOfDos> but i can move the K-menu only up and down the panel, and the panel is at the bottom of my screen.
<KingOfDos> but anyhow. needs all beta software to be discussed in #ubuntu+1? or is there a special kubuntu beta channel (like #kubuntu+1?)?
<kniolet> only ubuntu+1 i think
<Bartman84> Can anyone help me with an Xserver Issue?
<Bartman84> When I try to update my video driver (ATI) I get an error while running the auto installer.  X Server Not Found
<dr_willis> 'auto installer' ? what auto-installer?
<Linux_Galore> anyone know what the default version of xorg in intrepid is ?
<MrKennie> 7.4
<Linux_Galore> yeah that seems correct
<Linux_Galore> just trying to find why the ati driver is hit and miss and only randomly works
<nelsonstreet> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xorg
<dr_willis> And thats different fromhow ati drivers have been for the last few years - how exactly Linux_Galore  ? :)
<Linux_Galore> dr_willis: well when I activate the driver then logout /restart X it either leaves me at a blank screen then i force a shutdown (use the off button) and reboot into recovery mode then use the OSS radeon driver and Im fine, but sometimes it takes and the ati driver works
<dr_willis> Linux_Galore,  i recall a bug with the ati drivers ages ago where if i loged out of X it would bivce me a black screen. I had to edit the gdm/kdm configs and enable the 'always resstart X server' option
<dr_willis> it affected  just the fglrx driver, not the radeon driver.
<Linux_Galore> when I login after the recovery mode swaps me back to the open radeon driver I see a notice regarding settingsmanager crashing
<Linux_Galore> dr_willis: this is the new driver
<dr_willis> Try booting without using GDM/KDm and see if you can 'startx' and quit and get back to a normal screen/start X again..
<dr_willis> It may be the same issue/bug poping up again,,, or a totally new bug
<dr_willis> it wouldent hurt to enble the  'always restart X server' setting i imagine
<Linux_Galore> dr_willis: you mean do a standard Xinit boot and see if I can get a raw X session ?
<Linux_Galore> dr_willis: what I fond amusing is that there isnt a captcha script to make sure the desktop has actually started, if not drop you to a vga mode
<dr_willis> yea.. or just disable  the kdm/gem service.. and see if 'startx' works fine.
<dr_willis> On mylaptop i did that  boot to login: use startx for a while till i researched the other fix's
<dr_willis> this was on a x200m video card
<Linux_Galore> ok Im going to enable the ati driver then do a none kdm/gdm login
<Linux_Galore> bbl
<tjhess> Hi there.  I am having trouble with my DVD drives.  I am getting errors from K3B, xine, and Kaffeine.  Nothing is working.  Can someone help me with my setup?  TIA
<MrKennie> tjhess: what errors are you getting?
<tjhess> from xine: There is no input plugin available to handle "dvd:/"
<tjhess> from xine: Maybe you don't have enough rights for this or source doesn't contain data (eg disc not in drive) (dev/dvd)
<dr_willis> could be the /dev/dvd link is incorrect also
<MrKennie> tjhess: does /dev/dvd exist? ls /dev/dvd in konsole
<dr_willis> can k3b burn disks?
<MrKennie> tjhess: sorry, ls -l /dev/dvd
<tjhess> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-10-17 12:12 /dev/dvd -> scd0
<mixed1234> anyone knows how to disable the annoying auto scrolling between deskstops by moving the mouse cursor???
<mixed1234> anyone knows how to disable the annoying auto scrolling between deskstops WHEN moving the mouse cursor???
<tjhess> Would you like to see my fstab entry?
<mixed1234> tjhess, if youre a female I would like to see your fstab entry :-)
<MrKennie> tjhess: you say xine, you;re using xine-ui or is that output from kaffeine?
<owner> k
<tjhess> that's xine
<owner>  wat is this this is my 1st time here?
<tjhess> Kaffeine:
<tjhess> The source can't be read.
<tjhess> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (/dev/dvd)
<tjhess> Kaffeine: No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd://)
<mixed1234> Dr_Willis, are you there?
<owner> huh?
<tjhess> Kaffeine:
<tjhess> 10:26:47 PM: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [dvd://]
<tjhess> 10:26:47 PM: xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [dvd://]
<tjhess> 10:26:44 PM: xine: found input plugin : DVD Navigator
<owner>  wat is this?
<MrKennie> tjhess: do you have libdvdcss installed?
<mixed1234> !xine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<mixed1234> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dr_willis> Hmm>
<tjhess> libdvdcss2, version 1.2.9-2medibuntu4
<tjhess> installed
<tjhess> reinstalled
<MrKennie> tjhess: ok
<dr_willis> mixed1234,  thats a kde/pager setting last i looked..  I have it set where it auto scrolls if i am dragging a window
<mixed1234> Dr_willis, did I wake you?  My apologies!  In between, do you know how to disable the annoying auto scrolling between deskstops WHEN moving the mouse cursor???
<dr_willis> Im not in kde right now - so cant look.
<mixed1234> dr_willis, if I take my mouse cursor and I just scroll the pointer down without clicking on anything the desktop changes automatically to the next one, i have been unable to fix that
<dr_willis> bottom of the screen goes to the next desktop?
<MrKennie> tjhess: in kaffeine, if you edit the xine engine parameters, chand the dvd media device to scd0 and see if that works.
<mixed1234> dr_willis, thanks anyway, KDE screwed up my distro good this time, I can't shutdown my machine if i'm in gnome, i have to exit out of gnome first
<MrKennie> chand/change
<tjhess> MrKennie: trying that now
<mixed1234> dr_willis, precisely, if I go past the screen on one deskstop it'll automatically take me to the next deskstop, this happened after I installed compiz
<mixed1234> dr_willis, good idea! just disable compiz all together, goodbye eye candy!
<dr_willis> mixed1234,  there ya go.. its a compiz setting i imagine.
<dr_willis> proberly just a plugin you need to disable
<tjhess> MrKennie: Same errors
<tjhess> The source can't be read.
<tjhess> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (/dev/scd0)
<mixed1234> dr_willis, I tried every setting imaginable in compiz but i'll give it a try either way, thanks!
<MrKennie> hm
<MrKennie> tjhess: are you able to browse the dvd using konqueror or dolphin?
<tjhess> yes
<tjhess> MrKennie: yes
<MrKennie> tjhess: can you see which device you are browsing at the time?
<MrKennie> eg: /media/scd0
<Linux_Galore> well disabling kdm/gdm in intrepid then starting Xorg still crashes with the ati driver
<tjhess> MrKennie: system:/media/scd1/
<MrKennie> tjhess: ah, so you need to change from scd0 to scd1
<tjhess> Have two DVD writers (DVD+R, DVD+-R)
<dr_willis> Linux_Galore,  bummer..
<Linux_Galore> dr_willis: I cant even do the old ctrl+alt+backspace get out of jail
<tjhess> MrKennie: Aha!  Trying this out.
<tjhess> MrKennie:  It plays now!  Checking K3B out now.
<tjhess> MrKennie:  Thanks for getting Kaffeine working!!!
<MrKennie> tjhess: great! np.
<MrKennie> k3b should automagically recognise any writers you have. I've only ever had 1 recorder at a time, though.
<dr_willis> kb3 has a setup tool/feture that i think rescans
<mixed1234> dr_willis, you dont use KDE?  You use gnome then?
<dr_willis> Im not using either at this time. :)
<mixed1234> dr_willis, what do you normally prefer to use if I may know?
<dr_willis>  The machine behind me has linux on it but its updating
<dr_willis> I use whatever i feel like at the time. Been using Jwm+Rox-Filer lately
<mixed1234> dr_willis, yes, the kernel was updated to *.21 version
<MrKennie> I keep trying diff desktops and wms but seem to end up back with kde3 everytime
<tjhess> MrKennie:  K3B is not working.
<tjhess> MrKennie: Error is - K3b was unable to mount medium ArrestedDevelopment (Video DVD) in device ATAPI - DVD+RW 4X4X12
<MrKennie> tjhess: if you go to settings -> configure k3b
<MrKennie> oh wait, what are you trying to do?
<tjhess> Rip DVD
<tjhess> Rip to disk
<dr_willis> I just use dvd::rip for that. :)
<dr_willis> or k9copy
<MrKennie> tjhess: well, you can check the k3b settings. Under media it should show all read-only and writable devices you have
<tjhess> MrKennie/dr_willie: K9copy is copying now to iso file
<tjhess> But K3b still isn't working
<unitypunk> is there a way i can just put a bash right on the taskbar..
<unitypunk> like
<unitypunk> instead of a search
<unitypunk> a line to console.
<tjhess> MrKennie/dr_willie: thanks for the help.  I'll have to take care of K3b another time.  Much thanks again.
<MrKennie> unitypunk: konsole you mean?
<unitypunk> yeah
<MrKennie> unitypunk: you can drag it from the menu to whereever you want it
<unitypunk> nooo
<unitypunk> i mean like..
<unitypunk> bah..
<unitypunk> i cant think of how to explain.
<unitypunk> i want a line on my task bar to be a shell
<dr_willis> Ive seen 'command line' applets befor
<dr_willis> or use katapult
<unitypunk> yeah
<unitypunk> a commandline applet
<dr_willis> or use yakuake
<MrKennie> tah, yakuake is cool
<MrKennie> yah*
<MrKennie> there is a run command applet but not sure if that's what you want
<yousef> lag
<unitypunk> like..
<unitypunk> if i need to kill a process
<unitypunk> i dont wanna open a konsole
<unitypunk> just wanna type kill etc in a box on the taskbar
<dan__> hello there. can anyone tell me if its possible to open docx files on openoffice3?
<yousef> what kind of process?
<MrKennie> docx is the new ms office format right?
<yousef> openoffice3 is supposed to be able to open docx
<yousef> but you can still open docx with older versions
<yousef> with less compatibility
<dan__> yippee! thanks yousef! :) ooo is cool very cool!
<yousef> np
<dr_willis> make an icon to the 'xkill' command  :)
<yousef> if its just a window you want to kill
<yousef> alt+ctrl+escape
<MarshWiggle> Hello
<MarshWiggle> is this an appropiate place to ask a kubuntu support question?
<dr_willis> Yes
<MarshWiggle> Thanks. I was using kubuntu 8.04 Hardy (KDE4 remix), and just used the distro upgrade feature to upgrade to 8.10 Intrepid Ibex Beta. It all seemed to go well, but now I cannot log in.
<MarshWiggle> I can get to the login screen, but logging into KDE takes me to the splash screen and only three of the icons load and then the screne just goes blank and returns to the login screen
<dr_willis> try logging in at the console and see what happens?
<dr_willis> could be a kde setting issue.. or a login issue.
<dr_willis> sounds like its a kde/settings issue from your description
<MarshWiggle> ah, but likewise the failsafe login just blanks myscreen for a moment abut returns to the login
<MarshWiggle> thanks, i'm not expecting the exact answer, just where i might be able to look
<dr_willis> I would test by making a new user, see if they can login via kdm.
<dr_willis> if so.. then that imples that somthing with the old users settings are causing an issue
<MarshWiggle> thanks i'll try that
<MarshWiggle> how would I create a new user if I cannot get in, i feel a bit catch 22
<dr_willis> see if you can login at the console....
<MarshWiggle> okay, i'll go look up how to create a new user in the console
<dr_willis> sudo adduser username
<MarshWiggle> thank you
<MarshWiggle> is that username a required field where i put the namer afterwards or do i substitute that?
<dr_willis> it asks a lot of silly questions youjust hit enter
<dr_willis> adduser billgates
<dr_willis> :)
<MarshWiggle> :D
<vikku> hi all
<vikku> i ahve a spiderman cd how can i install it
<dr_willis> If you mean you have a 'windows game' you wish to try to run under linux, you would do so using 'wine'
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Robb_M> Can the Ubuntu Educational Addon cd be used with Kubuntu or is Gnome specific?
<dr_willis> You could always install gnome if you want under kubuntu - if it needs tnome
<dr_willis> In theory - the packages should grab any needed dependencies when they install
<Robb_M> im just asking because it said "Ubuntu"..not Gnome or KDE....Ubuntu has become almost generic these days.....heh.
<Robb_M> i mean the term itself...not the Distro...
<Robb_M> I guess the only way to truly find out is...DIY
<Robb_M> :)
<Robb_M> so...let me get this straight...KDE4 variant of Kubuntu has no updates from canonical?
<dr_willis> No 'official' I gather..
<Robb_M> I heard that from one of my buddies on the forum (I am a member of the beginner team of UF)
<dr_willis> but then ya get into whats community supported vs official, vs lts. vs.. whatever.. :)
<Robb_M> community support only kinda made me wonder about the updates and stuff.....
<dr_willis> Ive gotten where i just use whats out.. and not worry about it. :) In 6mo there will be a new releae and all sorts of new toys
<Robb_M> true
<Robb_M> and its not like i should be scared..as i did do the alpha/beta testing....
<Robb_M> LOL
<dr_willis> I just dont find kde4 that useabla at this time.. and its amazingly sluggish on my laptop
<Robb_M> yeah someone else said that
<dr_willis> And i am gettting constant 'video garbage' when the menus pop up and other quirks.
<dr_willis> So for now.. Im sticking with m jwm+rox-filer
<acee12345> i have an ubuntu related question(asking because i got no responce on that channel) i tried to install drivers from the ati website because they were newer than those offered on synaptic but after i did that i did an update wich updated my kernel and upon reboot i got a completely yellow display(with working compiz) and was unable to reverse it so i formatted. now im starting anew and was wandering if one of you might walk me through it so i dont hose 
<acee12345> version 8.04
<dr_willis> I would try to get things working without using the ones from the ati web site.
<dr_willis> My 'prefered' order to try the things are 'hardware-manager/repos' then 'envyng' then if all else fails - the ones from ati/nvidia
<acee12345> everything else does fail. for the brief time between when i loaded them to when i rebooted alot of my flickering broken video etc were fixed which was not the case under restricted driver install. doesnt symantec just package the same drive as is posted on ati?
<dr_willis> the version in the repos - will tend to be a little bit older then the ones from ati
<dr_willis> but the ones fro ati . normally have to be compiled/installed for each new kernel update - if you use them
<dr_willis> envyng - i hear is not quite up to date as the ones from ati..  but it automates it better
<acee12345> how does ubuntu package them so such isnt necessary so i might do the same
<acee12345> i got flamed the first time i started linux for using envy
<Robb_M> acee12345: how long did you wait in #ubuntu before you gave up?
<acee12345> first post was 4 hrs ago last one was 12 minutes
<Robb_M> acee12345: yeah, those guys just didnt know....did you try posting on the forums as well?
 * Robb_M isnt trying to steer you away...just seeing what routes you took without results....
<acee12345> not yet
<dr_willis> problem with nvidia and ati drivers.. are that often theres  issues with specific cards, and often issues with different versions.
<dr_willis> some cards/setups just seem to have issues :(
<Robb_M> i know that ive had issues with my memory card reader since i started ubuntu....
<Robb_M> not that this really relates to you...it kinda does..but yeah...
<acee12345> i understand that it worked great untill i updated my kernel
<sigra> anyone know how to make your display picture show up to others in kopete?  I selected avatar but not showing to others
<dr_willis> Ive had some issues with built-in-non-usb laptop-media-card readers.. thats often due to the varity of the readers.
<Robb_M> i think its more kernel relate....yeah.......
<Robb_M> ^ dr_willis I totally agree with that statement....
<dr_willis> Getting close enought now - you may want to 'try' 8.10 release.
<acee12345> is there a way to turn off the kernel update
<dr_willis> It proberly has newer drivers for the cards
<Robb_M> 8.10 is insanely stable ATM
<acee12345> i may giive it a go the drivers were release through ati 4 days ago
<Robb_M> acee12345: you might be able to force the current version of kernel to stay the same...with pinning
<acee12345> ?
<Robb_M> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Robb_M> it doesnt let the version update as far as i know....it just ignores future versions....
<acee12345> any major draw backs to not update a kernel often?
<Robb_M> you pin that version.....
<Robb_M> acee12345: security holes.....
<Robb_M> acee12345: ^ biggie
<acee12345> so i just need to be sure i reinstall the xorg every time i update the kenel
<Robb_M> acee12345: i would update the kernel often if i were you, even if the component doesnt work...it MIGHT in the future..so...update as often as possible.....
<acee12345> untill its released through apt-get
 * Robb_M nods...i think thats a safe way to go....
<acee12345> ok, any special procedures to manul install of drivers
<acee12345> i havent installed restricted yet, running on mesa
<Robb_M> not that im aware of
 * Robb_M points to the other guys...unless they have something i dont
<acee12345> i notice that ati doesnt support xorg 7.4 how does 8.10 get around that
<Robb_M> i havent been playing around with 8.10 so i couldnt tell you....
<Robb_M> I believe we are steering away from xorg in the future.....
<acee12345> oh, what will replace it?nvidia?
<sigra> I run 8.10 kubuntu. solid stable for me here.  i just cannot get kopete to display my picture to other contacts..is my only problem
<Robb_M> acee12345: im not sure actually....looking it up though :)
 * Robb_M shrugs
<Robb_M> all attempts fail
<Robb_M> (google doesnt know)
<acee12345> i looked too, nothin
<acee12345> brother is demanding internet so i must resign my computer. thank you for your help
<acee12345> thank you to dr_willis
<Robb_M> sure acee12345
<Gadoken> query: if I install *buntu 8.10 beta, will I be able to cleanly upgrade to *buntu 8.10 come Oct. 30?
<baudthief> nah, your machine will catch fire
<Gadoken> damn I knew it!
 * baudthief further pretends to know what he's doing
<dr_willis> Of course you can
<Gadoken> I just don't feel like reinstalling every  6 months, but 8.10 Kubuntu has stuff I want
<dr_willis> I perfer to reinstall every 6 mo. :)
<Gadoken> ok thank you guys
<Gadoken> GADOKEN!
<Gadoken> anyone on the Kubuntu beta presently?
<baudthief> BANKAI!
<Gadoken> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFtw7qW7Vcw
<baudthief> gah, viewing gadoken's link crashed my X lol
<FALCON_PAUUNCH> ha
<FALCON_PAUUNCH> I was wondering what happened there
<FALCON_PAUUNCH> did you get to see it?
<FALCON_PAUUNCH> <---Gadoken :)
<baudthief> nah it openned in Konqueror, trying it in firefox now :P
<baudthief> freakin konqueror
<FALCON_PAUUNCH> same
<FALCON_PAUUNCH> the khtml crashes for some reason
<baudthief> haha
<baudthief> biggest explosion ever :P
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> ha
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> bit much don't you think
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> downloading the beta ^__^
<baudthief> god dammit, I hate how youtube is flooded with AMVs
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> heh
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> cultural thing
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> man KDE4 is fricken' sexy imo
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> I want my dang multimedia button support
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> unsure about installing beta though
<baudthief> kde4 is terrible :P
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> I must respectfully disagree
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> and I think 8.10 is only KDE4?
<vkep4eto> здрасти има ли българи на линия в този ранен час
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> of course you could install KDE3 in an alternate user session, but meh
<baudthief> I manually installed it yesterday, I much preferred kde3.5 w/compiz fusion :\
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> I like both to be honest, just lately have a preference for the one
<tamara> vkep4eto: /join #ubuntu-bg
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> I originally installed 8.04 with KDE3 tbh :P
<baudthief> same :P
<unitypunk> hey
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> hi
<baudthief> I guess it depends what you use it for, I've got a dual head setup at home, and couldnt for the life of me figure out how to add an external taskbar to the second screen under KDE4, all the options I'm used to have changed
<baudthief> its like moving from XP to vista :P
<unitypunk> *gasp*
<tamara> Hi! I can't change names of shortcuts on the Desktop.
<dr_willis> I find kde4 at this time to be unbearably sluggish on my laptop.
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> you can't just add another task bar and drag it over?
<baudthief> dr_willis: agrteed
<baudthief> FALCON_PAUUUUNCH: Couldnt find teh option, only "add a widget"
<baudthief> nothing about external taskbars etc
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> my laptop is completely compatible, its just as fast (if not faster)
<tamara> In terminal, when I type ls -l, it shows with modified names, but on the Desktop the are still with old names.
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> but I have an intel chipset
<baudthief> tamara: wow, thats surprisingly awkward :P
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> maybe 8.10 baud
<dr_willis> I got an nvidia card. and got constant video glitzes under kde4 - ive not tried it on the desktop box yet.
<baudthief> maybe, I left it installed anyway, but I select kde3.5 in the session manager before logging in, I'm sure it'd improve alot after some time
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> even with the nvidya drivers?
<INIT_7> don't really know what to search for to fix this issue. When trying to play a video off my server on my laptop it will download the video before playing. Is there a way to just stream the video off the server?
<dr_willis> FALCON_PAUUUUNCH,  yes with the nvidia drivers.
<tamara> Before this I removed entirely my home folder (but got another one with adduser)
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> hm that sucks
<baudthief> INIT_7: yeah, you can find "SMB transport" under package transfers like synaptic that work with VLC
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> I love the WM in KDE 4, sexeh stuff
<dr_willis> INIT_7,  several ways to do it.. if its a samba server, mount the shares so they appear as local directroies - is one way
<baudthief> *package managers
<dr_willis> fusesmb - is handy - it can mount the while windows shares/network to one directory you can browse
<INIT_7> I will try that dr_willis because I know how to mount smb shares
<INIT_7> thanks
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> hum never tried that
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> VLC can't do it automagically?
<baudthief> apparently not
<baudthief> it caches the whole file locally before playing
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> huh interesting
<baudthief> I fixed it by installing a plugin a while ago, but I cant for the life of me remember what it was called :P
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> never tried tbh, never needed to
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> note to self
<baudthief> wow, I really need to poop, but thers no TP to be found in this bathroom at work
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> lol
<baudthief> should I like, poop first and work out the TP later?
<baudthief> :P
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> sandpaper/paper towels are an option if available
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> perhaps the janitor's head
<baudthief> hmm, I could walk to the service station up the road and buy TP, but then my intentions would be obvious
<baudthief> curses.
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> haha
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> "This gentleman is obviously about to crap his pants...look at all this toilet paper."
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> "Sir, you sicken me."
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> lol
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> where do you live, Australia?
<baudthief> yep :P
<baudthief> Sydney
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> 12AM here in US
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> heh
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> service station gave it away :D
<baudthief> was gonna say servo :P
<baudthief> "service station" sounds like a brothel
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> heh
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> how much is gas in Aussie dollars btw?
<jussi01> !ot
<baudthief> $1.47 today
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> per pint?
<kebomix> Free Programming ebooks With Direct Links & Request ebooks Here http://request-ebooks.blogspot.com/
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> ah
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> ok meh, no one is talking in here
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> I'm trying to use the money conversion tool in Kubuntu, please help
<INIT_7> mounting works perfect. and it's nicer to just have the network shares mounted right on the computer and not have to browse to it every time thanks again dr_willis
<dr_willis> INIT_7,  yep. I really dislike how gnome/kde file manager does the whole browsing shares stuff.. causes a lot of little issues
<INIT_7> yeah, does kde4 fix any of that
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> what do you mean?
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> its like Windows
<baudthief> only in windows most apps recognise UNC paths heh
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> man you guys pay like $6 for gas
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> that's crazy....er, Kubuntu....tech stuff...et cet I'm on topic o_O
<dr_willis> Gas is Just under $3 us a Gallon here.
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> in US?
<dr_willis> US yes
<baudthief> haha holy crap, 1 gallon = 3.78 litres
<baudthief> we're getting screwed
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> you are getting hosed yeah
<baudthief> I mean err, wow KDE4 sucks
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> haha
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> hosed as much as the data pipelines...in my handy KDE4 window manager! yeah!
<baudthief> I'd like to insert my flashdisk, and mount it
<baudthief> ...if you know what I mean
<baudthief> whoa it hapepnned automatically
<baudthief> I didnt even know USB worked on this install!
 * baudthief <3 kubuntu
<jussi01> Seriously, please take the non support chatter to #kubuntu-offtopic
 * baudthief goes away
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> Juss, we are having a D e s k t o p  R e l o v e l u t i o n here
 * dr_willis goes back to testing out 8.10
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> meh, I got my question answered
<FALCON_PAUUUUNCH> later
<daleach> hey, I should be embarrassed to ask this but, I'm thinking of getting a dell, and using the video card from this PC.  It comes with an integrated video card.  Can I later add in a pci card?  In general (?) and particularly will ubuntu of course.  Sorry, I know nothing about integrated video cards :(
<daleach> *with ubuntu
<dr_willis> Depends on what the motherboard supports.
<wesleyp> Hey all. I am trying to copy and paste a folder over one in my USR dir, how do I do this with root privledges?
<dr_willis> I would hope any new machine would have a PCI-Express slot free for video card upgrades
<daleach> dr_willis , grr i thought u might say that heh
<dr_willis> wesleyp,  best to use the shell. and the sudo command.
<daleach> right so if it has pci express.. then
<wesleyp> what sudo copy /home/file /usr/file >
<wesleyp> ?
<dr_willis> wesleyp,  or cheat like i do.. install mc, then run 'sudo mc' and that way you got a handy file manager you can run as root. :)
<daleach> it would probably be doable right?
<wesleyp> nice i'll do that
<daleach> what would you do disable the integrated via software
<daleach> ?
<dr_willis> the command to copy is 'cp' and you will need to use some artuments to do it recursively
<daleach> I have been so removed from the whole hardware and gaming world heh
<dr_willis> daleach,  yea. I would be SURE to check the machines and be sure it has a 'pci-express slot' avail for upgrades
<wesleyp> daleach: i like your style. <GUI all the way for me
<wesleyp> <hard core gamer
<dr_willis> 'hard core drinker' :)
<wesleyp> Wish I had a mod to post my pc info to channel but Im running Dual Core E2180 2.0Ghz, 4 gigs of ram and two 8600 SLI mode
<wesleyp> which runs everything I throw at it currently
<daleach> I'm a programmer who doesn't know about these hardware advancements :-\
<unitypunk> hmm
<unitypunk> why cant i access the drive wubi is installed on
<daleach> btw wesleyp yeah u can prob do .. it through the gui
<daleach> in kde right? there's a way to go admin mode or something i forgot
<vkep4eto> where I can get security updates ?
<wesleyp> there no ubuntu binary for MC daleach?
<daleach> i'm in blackbox now my kwin broke does anyone knwo about this one?
<daleach> i wasn't the one who recommended mc :)
<wesleyp> err sorry
<wesleyp> dr_willis:
<daleach> vkep4eto if you do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade you should be good...if your sources file is left the way it was  or are you doing stuff more complicated?
<wesleyp> vk left
<daleach> hah mc u guys meant midnight commander?
<daleach> didn't realize it
<dr_willis> mc is in the repos
<dr_willis> Yes. :)
<daleach> and yes
<daleach> yeah
<dr_willis> mc = midnioght commander
<daleach> i was just going ot say
<daleach> its there
<wesleyp> one more thing, Id like to upgrade to KDE4 from KDE3 but last time I did that, it gave me double menus in my Kicker. So I am assuming I have to upgrade then remove KDE3?
<daleach> sudo apt-get install mc
<daleach> u mean 3->4?
<wesleyp> gonna have to add some, u know which repos?
<daleach> if u do
<wesleyp> yeah kde3 upgraded to 4
<daleach> sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<daleach> id' imagine
<daleach> u'd be able to see mc
<daleach> how long ago did u install ubuntu?
<dr_willis> mc + screen handy. :)
<daleach> dr_willis he shoudl see mc no problem right? like we can?
<dr_willis> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2059 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<dr_willis> Its in universe repo.
<wesleyp> k
<daleach> ok so, if I have a pci express slot i should be good you guys think? hehe
<daleach> its funny because,
<wesleyp> whats the shell command for Dolphin?
<daleach> i wonder if i order the video card
<wesleyp> daleach: what was your full questions? as im running dual pci express cards
<daleach> btw dolphin
<daleach> opens it
<daleach> well so, i'm thinking of getting hits pc with integrated
<daleach> *if* it has a pci express slot i'm sure it does i can prob find that out though in the spec ithink
<daleach> anyway, can i put one in and overide (turn off completely) the integrated gpu?
<daleach> at the Operating system level i g uess
<daleach> its funny I think the system i'm getting there's an option for 2 cards, prob using same motherboard WITH the integrated gpu anyway hah
<Nyquist333> how do you get the free space listed on a drive, ls does not do it?
<wesleyp> yeah you can
<wesleyp> well it deponds on the bios some you can, you can only limit the rma you are giving it
<wesleyp> ram even
<wesleyp> Why not just buy a mobo without integrated graphics, much better in the long run
<wesleyp> Plus you can build it yourself at a cheaper cost
<dr_willis> Nyquist333,  'df' command
<wesleyp> use newegg.com and if you would like you can tell me what you want and i can set you up a shopping cart with compatible hardware and then email you the shopping cart so you can review it
<daleach> Nyquist333 u want to do df -h
<daleach> for human
<daleach> in megabytes
<daleach> heh wesleyp thanks for the offer
<daleach> one of the reasons i'm leaning towards dell is i need windows also :-\
<daleach> a real legal version etc
<daleach> and its lookin like ap retty good deal
<daleach> 699 2 quad core hah
<daleach> 4 gigs in 2 dimm
<daleach> its funny one of the things prompting this is my windows xp box finally since 2003 got a virus.. (i run dual boot) i have some .net programming to do, and I have no time to filter through my hard drive now, i guess i could buy another hard drive and use that but i don't want to reinstall a windows don't have a disk etc..
<wesleyp> thats not bad daleach if it includes windows
<daleach> yeah right?
<daleach> that's what i was thinking
<daleach> they have such a strong deal with windows usually
<daleach> i think it gets cheaper to build ur own with higher models
<wesleyp> yeah doesnt sound too bad, for that price you could get an sli rig and more hard drive space but in turn ur getting a 200 dollar os
<daleach> they don't have good grpahics cards often etc.. and i don't need a better powr supply etc..
<daleach> not really getting it for gaming.. i'll get some other stuff for that again eventually
<daleach> heh
<daleach> 500 gb hard drive space will be enough for me for now
<wesleyp> with that price u can get quad proc, good pci express video card, 750 gig HD 4 gigs of ram and 750w ps
<wesleyp> possibly a second video card
<daleach> hah
<daleach> cool
<wesleyp> im about to spend 3k to upgrade this box of mine
<daleach> hah nice
<daleach> you working or a kid or wha?
<daleach> I guess you work right?
<wesleyp> its not bad as it is but i was to SLI 3 video cards and get a quad 3ghz proc at 120w
<daleach> I figure since I am in the field, etc... one of these days i'll get some super duper alienware or build one myself etc..
<daleach> my brother got an alienware, we REALLY like it, its pretty sweet actually
<wesleyp> but i am waiting 30 days to see if a new socket is gonna be released or not, theres news of more powerful processors over a new socket comming out dont know if its true or not, if it is i'll buy a new mobo in the base socket class untill more powerful come out
<wesleyp> alienware is over rated inless ur getting an aw laptop
<daleach> heh, you're a hardcore enthusiast that's cool heh
<wesleyp> you cant beat the laptops but as far as desktops go, for the price you can build a better machine and even water cool it if ur willing to risk the buck
<daleach> yeah laptops are always another story
<daleach> yeah
<daleach> I had a bunch of friends at school
<daleach> that did a whole bunch of weird stuff
<daleach> with controls for cooling and lighting and stuff
<wesleyp> i dont personally like em because when you pack that much hardware in that small frame your giving up somthing, be it power, performance, cooling
<daleach> kind of fun
<wesleyp> your giving something up, now for work, and my wife  i have a couple of lap tops beyond using mine for work i dont use it
<wesleyp> my brother is a big time programmer who gets a new laptop every 6 months or so, i just buy his hand me downs
<daleach> haha
<daleach> cool
<wesleyp> whats the command to make a .bin executable chmod +x or something?
<daleach> yeah
<daleach> sudo
<daleach> maybe
<wesleyp> k
<daleach> depends if u need nah
<daleach> don't do sudo
<daleach> whoops
<daleach> heh
<daleach> try without
<daleach> what are u installing that's a .bin? should be careful most things should be like untar and ./configure, make, make install in the *nix environment i'd think if ur not using apt that is
<wesleyp> heres the problem its a .bin file, i just did chmod +x to make it executable and it ran kate when i clicked it
<daleach> yeah u have to do
<daleach> it from the shell is easiest
<daleach> u have ot type
<wesleyp> Its an open source mmorpg game 300 megs in size
<daleach> ./
<daleach> infront
<daleach> of the file name (with the .bin at the end)
<wesleyp> there we go
<daleach> after u chmod it
<wesleyp> that did it
<daleach> yeah when u don't do ./
<daleach> it looks in the $PATH variable type "echo $PATH" to see your path
<daleach> and . isn't in it, you could put it there but that would be BADDDD
<daleach> old security threat and well it'd probably just break things in your case heh
<daleach> actually it still is a security threat heh
<daleach> but yeah that's why you need to do that
<wesleyp> nice i'll remember that
<daleach> heh k
<daleach> actually for the games to
<daleach> echo $PATH
<wesleyp> im a nix noob, I mean i have used it off and on since i was 13, and im 26 now
<daleach> u shoudl write it down
<daleach> werd
<daleach> i started 16
<daleach> and i'm 25
<wesleyp> so for a while I just never retained anything and back then it all seemed like a struggle to do anything, even get drivers and my network card working
<daleach> but i've done programming etc, i work in the field and stuff so yeah
<daleach> exactly
<daleach> and like i've actually learned and forgot things a bunch of times to
<daleach> that happens
<daleach> but you get better, and things start to make more intuitive sense i guess
<daleach> and these days you don't even need to be as much of an expert i guess
<wesleyp> lol no you dont
<wesleyp> its all plug and play now
<wesleyp> which I like
<wesleyp> and K/Ubuntu is my fav distro yet
<wesleyp> though one thing I miss is bitchx
<wesleyp> !bitchx
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<wesleyp> lol gonna download it
<daleach> bitchx was irc right?
<daleach> yeah u can get it i'm sure
<daleach> look for it in aptitude
<daleach> hold on
<daleach> i wonder if they finally changed the name
<wesleyp> i dont think its in apt
<daleach> are you using xchat btw?
<wesleyp> no Konversation
<daleach> xchat is badass
<daleach> oy
<wesleyp> Ive used it before
<daleach> i dno't know i never tried it maybe i should
<daleach> konversation that is
<wesleyp> i think there is a bitch UI for it
<daleach> heh
<wesleyp> konversation just comes with KDE it looks like Xchat
<daleach> a skin or theme or something
<wesleyp> nothing special
<daleach> werd
<wesleyp> I use to wine mIRC
<wesleyp> lol
<wesleyp> i love mIRC
<dr_willis> I would say somthing rude. :) but i wont..
<dr_willis> Phhht.. :P
<dr_willis> for the record. I use xchat under linux and windows
<daleach> !
<daleach> i was just going to say how much i hate mirc hah
<daleach> same haha
<daleach> which btw thanks for reminding me
<wesleyp> lol
<wesleyp> how come u two hate mIRC?
<daleach> i shoudl start using it for my .net stuff sure there is some chat somewhere
<wesleyp> I guess im stuck on it since i used it since i was 13 or 14
<daleach> heh
<wesleyp> and i used to script in it too
<daleach> another thing is
<daleach> i'm using an all black background
<daleach> can u do that in mirc?
<wesleyp> yeah
<daleach> ah ok
<daleach> cool
<daleach> anywayz i'm out of here thanks guys
<wesleyp> heres the screwed up part I used mIRC with a linux IRCII type theme
<dr_willis> xchat used to have black bg/scheme. but not for a long time . the xchat forums have links to color schemes
<daleach> wesleyp i've seen u around b4 right?
<wesleyp> lol
<wesleyp> probably
<daleach> what rooms do u hang out in?
<wesleyp> late daleach
<daleach> do you program also? have i seen u in those
<wesleyp> no, im not much of a programmer, i have dabbled in java, php and .net
<wesleyp> but nothing serious
<wesleyp> nothing worth looking at
<daleach> gotcha, yeah i know u said u weren't too much linux but i was thinking maybe u just do windows stuff
<daleach> heh
<daleach> so yeah maybe i've caught u in here b4 then
<wesleyp> possibly
<wesleyp> asking newb ass questions
<daleach> heh
<daleach> dr_willis I dunno i'm using a black background now
<daleach> i guess i did it custom though?
<daleach> using old preferences i guess from back 2 years ago i guess so i don't remember how i did it, but i'm sure it wasn't too hard
<dr_willis> Theres backgrounds, then theres color schemes. :)
<daleach> i have everyone in a dif color on the left
<wesleyp> yeah its just a color scheme
<daleach> my typing in grey on
<daleach> yeah
<daleach> msgs come out dif of course etc
<wesleyp> shit man its linus
<wesleyp> *bows
<daleach> really good colors actually
<wesleyp> brb bio then some mmo stuff
<daleach> alright catch ya guys later
<wesleyp> Ouch Im getting a nasty error:
<wesleyp> ./psclient
<wesleyp> ./psclient.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<wesleyp> if anyone can help with that
<dr_willis> install the missing libs
<dr_willis> apt-cache search libopenal
<dr_willis> and see whats there.
<wesleyp> aww nicee=
<wesleyp> thanx
<wesleyp> ouch got another error
<wesleyp> cept i wouldnt paste it here as its serveral lines
<wesleyp> DEBUG: Sound System Software Renderer Initializing... theres a part of it
<wesleyp> maybe sound issues
<wesleyp> in the setup theres only a tab to enable sound
<wesleyp> wonder how to make it use alsa
<Psychoholic> i can't seen to find qparted in adept is it under a diffrent name there
<dr_willis> i always just use gparted
<dr_willis> !find qtparted
<ubottu> Found: qtparted
<dr_willis> !info qtparted
<ubottu> qtparted (source: qtparted): A parted frontend using QT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu14 (hardy), package size 205 kB, installed size 712 kB
<Psychoholic> i see ptparted
<dr_willis> note its qt parted.. not qparted
<Psychoholic> missed the t
<Psychoholic>  thakns
<unitypunk> hey...
<Nasj> heey
<unitypunk> anyone know of an app that simulates teh macos quick bar
 * dr_willis has no idea what the macos quikbar does. :)
<unitypunk> dr_willis:  you know the bar at the obttom of everything after like OSx?
<dr_willis> Theres dozens of os-x like Docks out for linux
<unitypunk> hm
<apparle> is katapult there for KDE4
<Nasj> Ok im in the middle of installing kubuntu
<Nasj> right now
<Nasj> But i want to install to a part of my storage HDD
<Nasj> so i clicked manually for partitioning
<Nasj> but now i have to create like ext3 and such and swap
<Nasj> and i dont now very much about that
<Nasj> so is there someone here who can help me ?
<dr_willis> You need to resize whatever is on there. and free up some unallocated space.
<dr_willis> theni normally tell the installer to use the unallocatged space and let it do the partitioning.
<Nasj> hmm
<dr_willis> i normally resize the parittion using a gparted live cd..  :) but thats just me.. Not sure   about how the installer handles it.
<dr_willis> if you are using Vista.. then Vista has a ntfs resize tool thats MUCH faster then gparted.
<Nasj> the installer gives a list of all my HDD
<Nasj> no XP
<Nasj> :p
<Nasj> a list of all my partitions of my HDD
<Nasj> and howm uch is used or not
<Nasj> ik can
<Nasj> Edit Partition
<Nasj> for my storage HDD
<Nasj> to resize it
<Nasj> maybe i just should download Gparted ?
<Nasj> hmm
<Nasj> thats what im gonna do :p
<Nasj> BRB
<dr_willis> I rarely do these complex tasks in the installer.. so cant walk ya through it
<Nasj> hmm
<Nasj> Well its working
<Nasj> I overlooked an option :D
<Nasj> installing....
<Nasj> thanks for the help dr_willis ;p
<unitypunk> dr_willis: ever used awm?
<unitypunk> *awn
<dr_willis> !info awn
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in hardy
<dr_willis> If its that OS-X dock thing you are referingto.. i HATE most all of those docks
<unitypunk> avant
<unitypunk> eh
<unitypunk> wich one did you like.
<dr_willis> I use the normal kde panel.
<dr_willis> all those docks were lacking in any real features that made things easier.. other then 'eye candy'
<unitypunk> thats the issue im running into..
<wesleyp> whats the chmod code to use to run a .bin file just chmod +x ?
<dr_willis> that makes it excutable.. correct
<dr_willis> that dosent 'run' it - it makes it runable
<eagles> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<eagles> how do i ghost my nic
<eagles> i cannot ghost my nic :(
<eagles> oh wait nm
<Nasj> back
<Nasj> isntallation went perfect
<slow-motion> hi
<dr_willis> hi
<Nasj> who knows a good MSN client ?
<eagles0513875> Nasj: just use kopete
<eagles0513875> its an all in one
<eagles0513875> Nasj: or there is amsn which i dont like
<eagles0513875> does anyone know if archive.ubuntu.com is down
<Nasj> an all in one ?
<Nasj> what else is there then ?
<blackflag> !wincodecs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wincodecs
<blackflag> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jazman> any one tried suse
<jazman> any one used intrepid yet
<freaky_t> im on intrepid X just broke when i upgraded i startet it myself now must be something with the nvidia drivers
<eagles0513875> jazman: is on vm
<jazman> nope not on vm
<Nasj> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Nasj> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Manny> Hi, I would like to get some help to same my iptables settings.
<Manny> *save
<MitkOK> Hey, guys. Do you know how to configure DNS server in Kubuntu latest Interpid Ibex beat ?
<MitkOK> beta
<sokol>  /etc/resolv.conf ^))
<eagles0513875> i have an issue i just changed my router and got a new linksys wifi router and now i am having issues with slow internet connection apt is unable to resolve repository names and i am unable to load and download what i need
<sybux> hi all
<sybux> I'd like to use my server internet connection to surf on the web. Actually I connect to my server via ssh. Is it possible to make a "tunnel" for the http ?
<zer0o> hi guys i mounted my 4 hard drives by modifing my FSTAB, but i think ive done something wrong cuz sometimes they auto-mount at boot sometimes no, e.g.: my usb pendrive sometimes appears on the desktop as soon as jacked some other times no, same thing with my i-pod and amarok's collection sometimes desappears and i have to re-scan it all the times. here's my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/59241/ could someone check it and tell me where im wrong
<zer0o> (kubuntu hardy heron 8.04 on kde 3.5.9) thanks
<baudthief> hey guys, any idea what would cause my shortcut keys to stop working?
<baudthief> ie: alt+f2 to run, F2 to rename, etc
<baudthief> rebooting didnt help
<baudthief> even alt+f4 doesnt work anymore
<baudthief> nevermind, turns out this keyboard has a function-lock key that was turned off :P
<blackflag> !directory-server
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eagles0513875> blackflag: O_o u need somethign equivalent to ad in server 2003
<eagles0513875> !ldap | blackflag#
<ubottu> blackflag#: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<eagles0513875> !boinc | eagles0513875
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boinc
<RurouniJones> What was AD a ripoff of again? It was aNovell product but I can't quite remember the name
<eagles0513875> RurouniJones: dunno
<eagles0513875> RurouniJones: 2ndly its off topic for this channel if you would like to talk bout something off topic join #kubuntu-offtopic
<RurouniJones> Well since he was after a linux equivalent of AD I thought it rather on-topic, but I digress
<eagles0513875> RurouniJones: domains dont exist in linux u need ldap not sure exactly how that works tbh
<eagles0513875> how do i set a pic as my desktop background
<eirik__> Hello, can anyone help me with my Wireless problem?
<dr_willis> eirik__,  you may want to explain the problem in a bit more detail to the channel.
<eirik__> heh
<eirik__> right
<serenity> hi
<serenity> does anyone of you know, whether displaylink is supported by xorg?
<eirik__> well, I just got a new laptop, and when I installed Kubuntu it couldn't find my wireless card. i eventually upgraded to intrepid, and now it finds the card, but it is not working, it's not scanning for networks
<eirik__> as far as i can tell
<dr_willis> Its possible - depending on the exactcard/chipset - you need to install some extra packages.
<eirik__> I have a suspicion that it is because of the HW RF Kill message that shows up in dmesg
<blackflag> <eagles0513875; yes I know that. But I need something with samba integration, cause I have also M$- clients
<eirik__> There is a wireless switch with Fn+F2, but kubuntu doesn't seem to recognize that
<dr_willis> normally if the module gets loaded.. tha twill turn on the wireless card
<dr_willis> or so it does on my 3 laptops
<blackflag> I found ebox for that porpose, but I have DNS trouble wirh ebox, cause I can not Create the DNS Settings needed for M$-clients.
<blackflag> Im looking for an alternate for ebox.
<eirik__> what packages would that be?
<dr_willis> theres somthing mentioning AD in the repos i just noticed..
<dr_willis> GUI for Likewise Open Authentication service. Likewise Open
<blackflag> Someone knowing something or can give recommandations? How is it with fesora directory server on ubuntu?
<eirik__> where are the repos? I'm sorry, I'm a noob
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> repos = where the package managetrs get their packages from
<eirik__> ok so how do I find that package?
<blackflag> afaik likiese is only the client to connect linux to MS domain
<dr_willis> You need to determine your EXACT chipset, and if you evenneed anything else eirik__  it may just be a configuration issue
<eirik__> ok chipset is Mobile Intel PM965 Express
<dr_willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<eirik__> ini iwconfig it says access point: not-associated
<eirik__> I followed the troubleshooting guide in the wifi documentation, but it says that I should check the MAC adress, of which there are none
<eagles0513875> blackflag: what exactly are you trying to do
<eirik__> so what do I do?
<blackflag> I want an ldap server with samba , So that I have an authentication server for Linux and M$ clients
<eagles0513875> blackflag: not sure how you would do that
<eagles0513875> eirik__: try iwconfig in command line and ur mac address should be listed there
<eagles0513875> *your
<eirik__> well it's not
<eagles0513875> eirik__: interesting hold on
<blackflag> yes, ebox is achaice or fedora directory server im thinking
<dr_willis> what if the switch was OFF on the wireless ?
<eagles0513875> eirik__: im going ot paste u a similar config but using ifconfig for my ethernet device
<eagles0513875> blackflag: i have used ebox make sure u down load the plugins u need though if u dont ull be staring at a nice blank screen
<eagles0513875> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<eagles0513875> !achaice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about achaice
<Nasj> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<eirik__> Well there is no way I can physically change the switch. The only way seems to be pressing Fn+F2
<eirik__> which doesn't work
<Nasj> !installthemes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installthemes
<dr_willis>  sudo iwconfig eth1
<dr_willis>  -> dosent show the mac for my wireless card.. :)  my switch dosent seem to turn it on either.
<dr_willis> !change themes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about change themes
<dr_willis> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<eirik__> because kubuntu doesn't recognize it
<eagles0513875> eirik__: what kinda card is it
<eirik__> it's a intel PRO 4965
<eagles0513875> eirik__: have u checked their website
<Nasj> How to install a downloaded theme ? :\
<eagles0513875> dr_willis: how do i set a pic on kde4 to be my desktop backgrnd
<eirik__> yes they only have support for windows
<eirik__> but it says somewhere on the site that there is a hardware switch AND a software switch for the wireless card
<dr_willis> I dont use kde4 eagles0513875
<eirik__> I think my hardware kill switch is on
<blackflag> I have ebox installed. but having trouble for setting DNS entrys for MM$ clients
<eirik__> and I don't know how to turn it off
<blackflag> I can alnly do host records but also srv records are needed
<blackflag> and I can not set it
<eagles0513875> blackflag: dunno bro :(
<eagles0513875> dr_willis: what you going to do once intrepid release with only kde4
<dr_willis> proberly start using gnome, or stick with jdm+rox-filer
<dr_willis> testing out 8.10 ubuntu now inside virtualbox on a machine.
<eagles0513875> dr_willis: same
<DarkSmoke> someone knows a prog to create slideshows please?
<dr_willis> theres some neat 'tweaks and changes in 8.10 gnome' so far ive not had any issues.. but i will wait another 2 weeks+ befor i switch machines over..
<dr_willis> Openoffice has a presentation tool.
<dr_willis> that can do slide shows I think.. unless you want to clarify what youneed
<eagles0513875> hey DarkSmoke
<eirik__> so noone knows what I'm supposed to do?
<Nasj> Ive download this theme its archived in tar.gz how do i install it ?
<eagles0513875> !patience | eirik__
<ubottu> eirik__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DarkSmoke> heya
<DarkSmoke> know a prog for slideshow eagles0513875?
<dr_willis> eirik__,  with wireless - things can very greately.. best thing to do is to check the wireless docs. and forums for your exact card/chipset and see what others have had to do
<dr_willis> !changethemes | Nasj
<ubottu> Nasj: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<eagles0513875> DarkSmoke: open office presentation
<DarkSmoke> suckz suckz
<DarkSmoke> coudln't add photos to pages
<DarkSmoke> :/
<eirik__> ok thanks
<Nasj> dr_willis I have read that but still dont know how :(
<DarkSmoke> np
<eagles0513875> !presentation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about presentation
<DarkSmoke> eagles0513875: you're being addicted to that bot... not good
<DarkSmoke> ;p
<dr_willis> Nasj,  thing to rember is that  a 'theme' is made of different 'parts' basicially you drag/drop the package you got into the theme/appearance control panel tool and in theory it should load it up
<eagles0513875> DarkSmoke: yes good
<eagles0513875> i use presentation
<dr_willis> Nasj,  its also worth remberign that some theme 'packages' you download are totally goofy. and may need some work to get installed right. due to how the people package them
<DarkSmoke> ok
<DarkSmoke> tell me how to add photos then
<DarkSmoke> :o
<eagles0513875> DarkSmoke: standby
<DarkSmoke> hibernate
<DarkSmoke> :p
<DarkSmoke> ok i found
<DarkSmoke> file > open and opened the pic
<DarkSmoke> hehe
<eagles0513875> DarkSmoke: lol
 * eagles0513875 smacks DarkSmoke with DarkSmoke
<dr_willis> Darn them for making things too complex!
<dr_willis> :)
<DarkSmoke> lol
 * DarkSmoke jaqbdu min onqu u jifgaw
<DarkSmoke> lol
<sirina> hey!
<eagles0513875> !hi | sirina
<ubottu> sirina: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sirina> does anyone know which package contains the extra-plasmoids ins kde4? :)
<eagles0513875> sirina: ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<sirina> eagles0513875: thx
<eagles0513875> sirina: no prob
<v6lur> can i upgrade to intrepid (from hardy), but keep kde3?
<eagles0513875> v6lur: ask in #ubuntu+1
<v6lur> ok, thanks
<eagles0513875> thats intrepid support channel
<blackflag> !Mandriva Directory Server
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<eagles0513875> !yum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum
<eagles0513875> dr_willis: care to snack on the bot for a change
<dr_willis> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<eagles0513875> !hate
<ubottu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<eagles0513875> !joke
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<eagles0513875> !ski
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ski
<eagles0513875> !wengo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wengo
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> i stop now
<DarthFrog>  /msg NickServ identify kisutch
<cuznt> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> DarthFrog: ty for ur password
<Nasj> yeah O.o
<DarthFrog> ???  That went out to the channel???  WTF?
<Nasj> you probably hold ctrl or aomething
<Nasj> you should change it before someone ghosts you
<sirina> DarthFrog: still didn't change it?
<DarthFrog> sirina: You've seen it before?  I've done it more than once???  Geez.  What is wrong with Chatzilla?
<dr_willis> Heh heh...
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> you put a space befor the /
<DarthFrog> Ah, There was a space before the /msg!!!  I cut 'n pasted it is why,
<dr_willis>  /this is a commnd
<dr_willis>  /me goes oops i put a
<DarthFrog> OK, my password is more better now. :-)
<DarthFrog> The things you do when you have insomnia and get up at 5:30.
<werenerd> ya know what? I have been F#@!$ing around with KDE4.1 for 13 hours now. I don't think I can be friends with it
<dr_willis> werenerd,  :)
<dr_willis> and how many times did ya crashit?
<werenerd> oh, no crashes
<werenerd> I just can't get anything to configure
<DarthFrog> werenerd: What's the problem?
<kcg> hello there, I have a question when I am trying to install the latest kubuntu. after the initial GUI, the screen went to "Busybox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.2.3....." and then I have this "ata 3.01 revalidation filaed (errorno=-5) anyone has an idea?
<kcg> *failed
<dr_willis> sounds like a hard drive/controller failure issue
<dr_willis>  did it install then did this? or is this the live cd crshing?
<kcg> this is the cd crashing
<werenerd> DarthFrog: I have been screwing around with the wireless drivers that I had set up fine in Ubuntu and Kubuntu with KDE 3.5
<werenerd> What irks me the most, is that I have done this every time I re-install and it goes fine. But I am trying out KDE 4.1 and now it just won't work
<DarthFrog> kcg: Install smartmontools and check the drive's health.
<DarthFrog> Oh, it's the CD.  Hmm.
<werenerd> And why are new application not put in the new funky menu?
<kcg> i have tried burning two cds already
<DarthFrog> kcg: Well, either download a new ISO image and check the MD5sum.  Do a checksum on the burned CD and check that it's the same.
<kcg> DarthFrog, could you tell me how to do that? sorry im kinda new to this
<werenerd> dr_willis: you jinxed me. I just crashed trying to use Adept
<DarthFrog> werenerd: What version of Kubuntu are you running and what chipset does your wireless NIC have?
<dr_willis> :)
<DarthFrog> kcg: What are you running right now?
<Serva> Hello, can someone tell me the package names for adobe reader plugin for firefox on kubuntu?
<dr_willis> Serva,  its listed at the medibuntu web site/repo site
<dr_willis> I always just cut/paste it.
<kcg> DarthFrog, its XP
<dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Serva> dr_willis, tks. I'll check it out.
<DarthFrog> Serva: Try "apt-cache search firefox | grep plugin.
<DarthFrog> kcg: I can't tell you how to do it in XP.  Only in Linux, sorry.
<werenerd> DarthFrog: I am running the latest Kubuntu (Gutsy) and I have an Atheros with the net5211 driver
<DarthFrog> Serva: mozilla-acroread - Adobe Acrobat(R) Reader plugin for mozilla / konqueror
<willluongo> kcg: download the iso file, then use a program like this http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm to burn it to a cd, then reboot with teh cd in your drive. :)
<DarthFrog> werenerd: Hardy is the latest version.  Intrepid is the current beta.
<DarthFrog> werenerd: I don't know the net5211.  My Atheros NIC uses the ath_pci driver.
<werenerd> DarthFrog: I am sorry, I have hardy. I wasn't paying attention
<werenerd> I have to blacklist that driver
<DarthFrog> The ath_pci driver?
<werenerd> I just downloaded it yesterday from the kubuntu homepage
<Serva> Also, is there a way that I can configure Backspace key to work in the same way, as it does in windows, taking me to the previous page on firefox?
<werenerd> DarthFrog: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766169
<werenerd> that is the instructions that has always worked for me
<DarthFrog> Why are you using a Windows driver and ndiswrapper instead of the native Linux driver?
<werenerd> the native driver does not work for me
<werenerd> never has
<kcg> this willuongo, i will give it a try
<kcg> *thanks
<DarthFrog> Well, personally, this is the way I'd approach it.  Given that there is a new version of Kubuntu coming out in the near future, I'd download and burn a CD of the latest beta.  Then boot into the Live CD from that and see if the wireless NIC works with the latest & greatest.
<willluongo> kcg: No problem
<dr_willis> assuming the wireless card dosetn need some propriparty drivers
<DarthFrog> dr_willis: It's an Atheros card.
<dr_willis> That means very little to me.
<dr_willis> 100ft rolls of Cat6 was on sale last month.. I got the whold house wired.. From Laundry room to Toilet. :)
<DarthFrog> werenerd: You just installed KDE 4.1 on Hardy, right?  You didn't reinstall the whole OS, did you?
<DarthFrog> dr_willis: W00t!  A wired gigabit home network.  You get serious geek points for that. :-)
<dr_willis> Its not all gigabit.. yet
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> I had to redo the network to get the 3 gb machines all on the same  loop. :)
<werenerd> DarthFrog: oh yeah, I wanted to have a clean slate
<DarthFrog> The switch will sort all that out.
<DarthFrog> werenerd: Ouch.
<werenerd> DarthFrog: I wanted to see how KDE 4.1 stood up on it's own
<werenerd> it is not ready from primetime IMO
<DarthFrog> I have found knetworkmanager in KDE 4.1 to be a useless pile of donkey dung.  I use the regular Ubuntu networkmanager app.  I'm running Intrepid beta.
<werenerd> DarthFrog: really? you don't use the kde 3.5 version?
<DarthFrog> werenerd: Nope.  KDE 4.1.2
<DarthFrog> I don't know if KDE 3.5 is even available in Intrepid.  I think they've left it behind.
<DarthFrog> can you install network-manager-gnome and try it?  I'm presuming that ndiswrapper is working and loading your driver for you.
<werenerd> well, I am going to wipe this and start over. Back with 3.5
<werenerd> I'll check back later
<gulzar> !find ace-acpi
<ubottu> 'find' is disabled
<gulzar> :(
<kgomotso> hi
<gulzar> Where could i find acer-acpi ?
<gulzar> and also acerwificontroller?
<emma> could I have a link to the latest downloadable iso of kubuntu intrepid?
<vicvicvic> kubuntu-8.10-beta-desktop-i386 produces unusably huge text when i boot the live cd
<vicvicvic> everything is 72pt or so
<vicvicvic> any ideas? :o
<kr0n05931> hello,
<kr0n05931> I am aware that guichan default installs into the wrong place in kubuntu when compiled, where should I install it?
<bertram> hi
<cuznt> morning kubuntuers
<kr0n05931> kubuntuers sounds french :P
<jens> hej =)
<kr0n05931> wow
<kr0n05931> 11k people online on the ubuntu forums
<arkygeek> hi all.
<arkygeek> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<arkygeek> !Medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<arkygeek> does anyone have google earth running fast?  here i can get only super slow rendering - as if it is in safe graphics mode...   yet glxgears gives me 5500+fps
<sirina> bye
<Ayabara> where is the info about the wireless networks I have connected to stored?
<DarthFrog> Ping.
<cecko> hi all, my "df -h" says says this about root partition: 8.9G size  8.7G used, but available: 0
<cecko> what is wrong? i cannot download in firefox, nor watch flash videos
<DarthFrog> cecko: That's correct.  Approx 5% of a file system is reserved, only root can use it.
<cuznt> !glxgears
<ubottu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears' in a terminal.
<zer0o> hi guys, do you have any idea about which are the standard measures of a website page's header?
<cecko> DarthFrog, thank you
<DarthFrog> Ayabara: Have a look at:~/.kde/share/config/knetworkmanagerrc
<DarthFrog> cecko: You're welcome.
<FoxIII> Hi all. Is there a program which will allow me to record my notes, enabling me to search easily. I know I could use a WP, but I don't want to use that.
<Ayabara> DarthFrog: thanks. so the stored info isn't shared between gnome and kde?
<DarthFrog> Ayabara: I don't run GNOME so I can't say.
<Ayabara> DarthFrog: I run a little bit of both :)
<Ayabara> thanks for the info
<avihayb> say, I want to emulate windows xp, on a standard kubuntu installation on a 32 bit core 2 computer
<avihayb> I want to run a graphicly intensive software, that I know that it can work with a cirus logic video card, tough I prefer something better
<avihayb> what program would you recommend?
<avihayb> for the emulation that is?
<FoxIII> virtualbox would probably be the best avihayb
<cuznt> i have the google earth package for utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth is there any faq to help build it?
<avihayb> because it's an improvement on qemu?
<FoxIII> I find it much easier to use with regard to settings. I think you have a lot more control.
<DarthFrog> cuznt: Why do you want to do that??
<DarthFrog> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<DarthFrog> !medibuntu | cuznt
<ubottu> cuznt: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cuznt> ty
<DarthFrog> np
<blackflag> someone installed mandriva directory services on ubuntu and can give me some hints?
<cuznt> so... good luck eh?
 * cuznt is a novice.... heh... i got to start readin more
<cuznt> oh wait .....
 * cuznt stfu's
<cuznt> now if i could make my web cam work
<avihayb> microdia?
<avihayb> FoxIII: Have you heard about xen?
<FoxIII> No. Never heard of it. What is it?
<Serva> how do I use google talk on kubuntu?
<avihayb> It's a software that runs before the os
<avihayb> it then gives the first os special privleges on the hardware
<avihayb> and lets you run other OS as guest OSs
<avihayb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xen
<FoxIII> Sounds interesting.
<scriptx> Serva: use pidgin
<avihayb> seems I won't be able to use a standard kubuntu dough
<scriptx> www.pidgin.im
<avihayb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xen
<DarthFrog> If you're interested in virtualisation, you don't need Xen.  Linux has it's own KVM built-in!
<AB> am I the only one who was problems with Skype in  Kubuntu. Like -if my lap is working really hard skype is the first thing to crash :/
<aotianlong> reinstall it may be can void this.
<mrunagi> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<aotianlong> !automan ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automan ?
<aotianlong> !what ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aotianlong> :)
<AB> haha
<zer0o> hi guys is there a way to prevent a window closing? i mean if im running an app and accidentally push the X botton to close it, is there a way i can make a pop-up window warning me, like asking me "do you really want to close this app?" that will be really useful, is there a way?
<DarthFrog> zer0o: Check window settings in System Settings.
<AB> zer0o: remove X as hot key ?
<kniolet> you mean like automatically for every application?
<AB> what IRC-client does peole use for Kubuntu ?
<kniolet> Konversation
<aotianlong> AB KONVERSATION
<DarthFrog> Right now, I'm using Chatzilla.
<AB> no one uses irssi ?
<FoxIII> kvirc here
<zer0o> i dont mean automatically for every window but there's this app im interested about, and it doesnt ask it by default, how can i make it ask?
<DarthFrog> I used to use Kopete but it doesn't do IRC anymore. :-(
<mrunagi> i cant seem to get flash to play in firefox
<AB> i'm having a HUGE problem setting charset in IRSSI :(
<aotianlong> mrunagi: i can.
<aotianlong> my firefox with no problem
<kniolet> zer0o: i dount there is a way to do that on a per app basis, email the author of tha app and ask them to add it in (or if you know c++, add it in yourself ;) )
<aotianlong> konversation is nice.
<mrunagi> aotianlong: what did u do to get it to work
<aotianlong> kniolet: :)
<aotianlong> kniolet: good way.
<zer0o> hmmm
<aotianlong> mrunagi: firefox3
<aotianlong> just click install plugin button
<kniolet> re converstion, if you are on lots of channels, you may want to change the chanel list to the left instead of the bottom
<aotianlong> follow it,then installed.
<kniolet> otherwise it gets to where you cant read the names of the rooms
<kniolet> (its under settings->intertace->tabs->look->placement, i think)
<aotianlong> a private problem
<avihayb> zer0o: you can remove the close button
<aotianlong> give the correct form of the verbs in parentheses
<avihayb> on a per ap basis
<aotianlong> what __ you __ (buy) yesterday?
<zer0o> how do i remove it? cannot i just set it to send the app to the icon tray?
<avihayb> ok, I might have a mistake there
<avihayb> well, if you right click it's icon in the title bar, there is an option called window behaviour
<aotianlong> english is difficult , i hate it.
<avihayb> there is an option called closeable
<avihayb> zer0o:
<avihayb> try it
<zer0o> where?
<avihayb> well, I don't see an uncloseable
<avihayb> the program's icon in the title bar, it opens a drop down list
<avihayb> on that list, there is an option called configure window behaviour
<zer0o> i've already tried to modify the specific window behaviour but apparently there's not such a thing
<mauri> audacious starts at every song file selected. I would like to play only one at once
<avihayb> you need to add one
<avihayb> in the window behaviour window, you shoyld pick window specific
<avihayb> then you need to create a new "rule"
<avihayb> then you can press the detect button, and pick the program you want
<avihayb> to add the rules to
<avihayb> but other then changeing transperansy, I don't see anything that will actualy help you not to close it
<zer0o> yes
<zer0o> me neither
<zer0o> alright thanks though
<avihayb> DarthFrog: Does a standard kubuntu comes with the KVM kernel module built in?
<mauri> every time I riproduce a mp3 file, audaciuos application continues to starts with every files
<mauri> I would like to reproduce only one sond at once
<DarthFrog> avihayb: I don't know, sorry.  I know off KVM but have never played with it.  We use Virtuozzo for our server virtualisation.
<avihayb> :-<
<wesleyp> How can I upgrade to KDE4 while removing KDE3? Last time I installed KDE 4 it doubled all the directories in Kicker
<Xcript> Hello there
<oem> hola
<wesleyp> hey
<Serva> How do I register a nick name?
<bazhang> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Serva> tks
<bazhang> np
<mauri> audacious starts at every mp selected....i would like to open it once
<matadamas> hello
<matadamas> i need help
<cuznt> try just stating your prob matadamas
<cuznt> someone will see it know the answer and tell you
<cuznt> try just stating your prob here matadamas
<matadamas> hello i have a problem, i have installed ubuntu apache mod perl but i cant run cgi applications
<matadamas> the message error is 500 internal server error
<matadamas> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<matadamas> somebody can help me
<stdin> matadamas: usually mean there is an error in the script, check the server log /var/log/apache2/error.log
<stdin> (you may need to be root or in the adm group to read it)
<matadamas> i found teh error log
<matadamas> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
<stdin> that's what was shown in the browser, not in the log
<matadamas> malformed header  from script Bad header=hello world: test.cgi
<stdin> you need to print the HTML headers in the script
 * Nasj eten
<stdin> matadamas: you need to print "Content-Type: text/html" and a blank line, then whatever else you want to send
<Tm_T> Nasj: er?
<FoxIII> Hi all. Is there a program which will allow me to record my notes, enabling me to search easily. I know I could use a WP, but I don't want to use that.
<Tm_T> FoxIII: basket?
<FoxIII> Sounds interesting. I'll check it out.
<matadamas> stdin now the error is Premature end of script headers: test.cgi
<stdin> matadamas: make sure it prints that line, then a new line, then anything else you want
<matadamas> ok im trying
<stdin> it must have a blank line before the content
<matadamas> yeahh my test it works
<matadamas> thanks stdin
<matadamas> how change the editor jed language to spanish?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mordvin> Привет
<rogan> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<msi> всем хай
<sander_> i have a weird problem... i've compiled the 1.0.18rc3 alsa driver (both with and without isapnp) and everything went smoothly, no problems regarding modprobing the driver or anything; everything seems to be hunkydory. Excepting the fact that it doesn't work... cat'ing /proc/asound/cards comes up emtpy and naturally kmix cannot find any current mixer. Anyone have an idea to where to proceed?
<gwp1> Is that the correct driver for your card?
<sander_> aye, as far as i can tell
<sander_> the card is an asus xonar d1, and i'm using the virtuoso driver
<giuseppe_> Hi, my notebook is not able to shutdown, anyone can help me?
<giuseppe_> so... anyone?
<sigra_> Anyone know a IM for kubuntu that you can display your pic and see others pic for msn and yahoo
<sander_> kopete?
<sigra_> tried kopete. dont work
<giuseppe_> amsn
<sigra_> got msn part work..but yahoo dont work see others or show mine
<sigra_> sometimes does..but its real glitchy
<giuseppe_> Please, somebody can help me?
<arty_> hi all pls help if I connect on server with ssh -x and write fillezilla they write me
<arty_> arty@Server:~$ filezilla
<arty_> Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<lkjasa> ssh -X ?
<arty_> lkjasa: yes
<lkjasa> checked sshd_config?
<arty_> not yet
<lkjasa> should have "X11Forwarding yes"
<arty_> lkjasa: omg Im lol
<arty_> I write ssh -x   I must write ssh -X
<dennister> dygash: how r u making out with your 'new' kubuntu machine?
<dygash> Hey dennister
<dennister> thought i'd keep an eye out for ya :)
<lkjasa> arty_: heh that's what I meant when I asked "ssh -X ?"... :)
<arty_> lkjasa: thx m8
<lkjasa> np
<arty_> paprna: ahoj
<paprna> ahoj :]
<paprna> si rikam, kdo mna higlihtuje ;]
 * Nasj back
<Schuenemann> hey, does anyone how can I make firefox work with openjdk for applets?
<avihayb> if anyone is interested, I took DarthFrog's advice and decided to use KVM. KVM turns your os into a virtual cpu manager, allowing you to run other OSs on the same CPU.
<the_low> ok, #ubuntu seems pretty busy, maybe someone here has a quick solution:
<the_low> I've got an old machine here running 6.06LTS. It has 12 drives as a raid5-compound which contains a luks-encrypted ext3 fs. In other words: A fsck run takes bloody ages. However, it would like to do one NOW while I would love to simply boot NOW. Is there anyway to circumvent the fsck at startup? ctrl-c won't do the trick.
<dwidmann> the_low: you could probably mount it from a livecd, then edit the fstab so that it won't run fsck anymore (or run it less often)
<the_low> hm. ok, I had hope there would be a simpler solution that doesn't include digging for a spare cd-rom drive, but thanks :)
<the_low> well, it'll still be faster than waiting 3h+ for fsck to finish
<dwidmann> the_low: the end of the fstab lines is two numbers between 0 and 2, the first is dump, the second is pass, if the second number is set to 0 then it won't run fsck, 1 is for the root filesystem, 2 is for things to be fsck'd.
<the_low> oh, stupid me, the fstab is even on the unencrypted fs. I'll just use a usb = sata adapter and my notebook
<the_low> dwidmann: thank you :)
<Guildenstern> was there a date anounced already by which the 8.10 gots released?
<Guildenstern> I have to install a new PC and I'd like to wait for 8.10
<avihayb> Guildenstern: for ubuntu, there is
<Guildenstern> and Kubuntu?
<avihayb> I belive that they try to release on the same day
<Dragnslcr> I believe it's the 30th
<avihayb> they say in kubuntu.com that it's released in 12 days
<avihayb> yI mean, that it will be released in...
<Dragnslcr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseSchedule
<Guildenstern> thanks
<anderson> ???
<Chris_Foster> Hi, I had a wirless adapter plugged into kubuntu and it worked great, but now I removed it and I dont want to use wireless anymore. BUt every time I login the network manager tries to load wireless and I get annoying failed to connect messages from a bunch of applications until they all go into waiting for 2 minutes mode, then I can disable wireless and it works. I dont want to have wireless automatically, any way to fix?
<anderson> Alguém aqui fala português???
<DarthFrog> Chris_Foster: Use networkmanager to delete the wireless connection.
<DarthFrog> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Chris_Foster> DarthFrog: I've already done that
<beata> Mmkay, why would a cifs mount not allow write accesses except for the user specified in the mount options?
<beata> Could be wrong, but I do remember it working at one point.
<beata> Or is there a better place to ask?
<itsatrick> Hi.  Over the past few days I've been downloading an iso file.  I successfully downloaded the file, but now, for some reason, the file is uploading.  Why is this?
<Dragnslcr> itsatrick- how did you download it?
<Chris_Foster> itsatrick: if your using a torrent client, then your sharing it with other people who are downloading it
<Chris_Foster> itsatrick: Thanks how torrents work, you download them from other people, that in turn download them from you. Its a big sharing netowrk
<Chris_Foster> *netowrk
<Chris_Foster> *network, lol
<itsatrick> Dragnslcr: I went to the KUbuntu page and download the ISO file.
<itsatrick> Am I safe to stop the task?
<DarthFrog> itsatrick: Yes.
<itsatrick> Thanks.
<johan_> Heya, I am testing the 8.10 beta (64bit). I wonder, is it only me, or are there very few packages available?
<johan_> For example, if I search for "firefox" in Adept, I find nothing.
<manuela> hey
<johan_> Hullo
<EvilDaemon> is #kubuntu+1 a channel?
<EvilDaemon> nope, forwarded to #ubuntu+1
<EvilDaemon> thanks everyone.
<kr0n05931> hmm
<kr0n05931> where is the GRUB list at?
<kr0n05931> nvm, I found it
<kr0n05931> why are there multiple kubuntu entries in the grub.lst file?
<kr0n05931> are these really needed?
<kr0n05931> ah nevermind
<kr0n05931> I see that there are different kernel versions
<blackflag> I just installed openldap. Can someoen tell me which user is the admin user? cause I can not log in to ldap , wrong credentials. I tried root, admin, but there are all wrong?
<blackflag> can someone help?
<kr0n05931> I can't wait for 8.10
<david_> I'm trying to burn an Audio CD with k3b, but it doesn't know how to convert MP3 to WAV. Installing extralibs uninstalls k3b. What to do?
<david_> Any support people here?
<the_low> david_: hardy?
<david_> urm... how do i check? it's the current (not bleeding edge) version.
<the_low> ok
<the_low> sec
<the_low> you need the libk3b2-extracodecs package
<the_low> it contains ffmpeg and mp3 support
<the_low> before hardy it was called libk3b2-mp3
<the_low> stupid me, libk3b3-extracodecs
<the_low> not 2
<the_low> sri
<david_> Ah. libk3b2-extracodecs actually *removes* k3b
<the_low> yes
<the_low> see above
<the_low> libk3b3
<david_> it installed, let me check k3b...
<gwp1> how do you alt tab or minimize in full screen application (game)
<david_> YAY! That looks like it works. (It's been bugging me for _months_).
<the_low> not to be rude, but googling for "hardy mp3 k3b" brought up a solution in seconds ;)
<johan_> Is there an alternative to Dolphin?
<david_> Yeah, having the *right* keyword helps. Not having "hardy" gets me to instructions that breaks things. :roll:
<david_> Thanks again!
<cnem> Hello everyone, I have a pretty big problem. I have no idead how, but for some reason a truecrypt volume file I had got deleted. It is in the ubuntu (8.04) trash and if i mount the file from there all the files that are int the volume are fine. However, i copied the file form the trash to another folder, and when I mounted the copy, all the files were missing. What can I do to recover the file from the trash can or copy it without losing the data. PS: I only
<cnem> have room in the root partition so i need tu use sudo i guess, or how can i chmod a folder in root / so i can drag and drop it? Thanks
<manish> I have tried to install theme using KDM Theme Manager but it always says "It is not a valid KDM theme archive" Is there any way i can install a MacOS X theme on to my system --- Please help
<manish> please can you help me out
<manish> want to install a MacOS X theme on Kubuntu 8.04 and am trying since 6 days -- no success -- am a new bie
<manish> please can some body tell me how do i install Mac OS X theme in Kubuntu 8.04. I am tired of googling for days now. ALways get stuck some where or the other
<NauarchLysander> How can I see hidden folders?
<avihayb> NauarchLysander: with what program? dolphin?
<NauarchLysander> avihayb: Konqueror
<avihayb> show hidden files under the view menu
<NauarchLysander> avihayb: Ok, thanks. I'm a bit stupid... ;)
<GaMbi_DK> anyone who can tell me how to access ccsm in kubuntu? It is installed but dont know the command.. and the icon isnt there :S
<avihayb> or maybe you just missed it
<avihayb> it happens
<GaMbi_DK> desktop effects is set to custom..
<avihayb> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<GaMbi_DK> where do I customize?
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<GaMbi_DK> nvm :) found it
<contrast> I'm trying to add a user that will have read+write permissions to everything the default user has access to. Anyone know of an easy way to do this besides putting the new user in the default user's group and giving group read+write permissions to everything I want the new user to have access to?
<vicente> hola amigos
<contrast> !hi | vicente
<ubottu> vicente: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<vicente> gracias
<vicente> como va todo
<Robb_M> !es | vicente
<ubottu> vicente: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Robb_M> sorry, i just knew that if i didnt do that....we wouldnt be able to help him, i only know a limited ammount of spanish :(
<vicente> hi
<vicente> ok
<Robb_M> hello :D
<GaMbi_DK> Can anyone tell me why my system slows down when I run two separated X screens? (nvidia) and apply effects? is there a fix for this?
<Robb_M> compiz itself takes a lot of memory.......and putting 2 x screens just takes up more....
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: Any reason you're running seperate screens as opposed to TwinView?
<Candy|Corpses> hello?
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, TwinView works great.. but I want to be able to switch desktop on monitor and still be able to see movies on second screen(TV)
<Robb_M> !hi | Candy|Corpses
<ubottu> Candy|Corpses: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
 * Candy|Corpses waves
<Candy|Corpses> wow. been a long time since i used irc.
 * Robb_M waves back...
<Candy|Corpses> lol
<Robb_M> lol yeah, the first time i got back after 3 years i was like..wow...i need to re-learn all the commands.
<Candy|Corpses> yep
 * Robb_M had to re-learn it because of *buntu...i needed help...
<Robb_M> now..im helping :)
<Candy|Corpses> nice
<Robb_M> anyways..got a question for us?
<Candy|Corpses> uhmmm
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: Got cha... I had fiddled with that a while back (I have a home theater PC also). I think I read it's *possible* to get fullscreen apps (e.g., a video player playing a movie, games) to display properly w/ TwinView, but I didn't look too far into it.
<Candy|Corpses> not really
<Robb_M> ok
<Candy|Corpses> unless you can help me install drivers for nvidia gforce 4 mx 4000
<Candy|Corpses> :D
<Candy|Corpses> i know i cannot be running x server
 * Robb_M isnt one of the regulars in here...so i dont really know whos who....
<Candy|Corpses> ok
<Robb_M> i dont have an nvidia graphics card..so..nope..cant help
<Candy|Corpses> im stuck with "nv" driver for now. but its not that bad
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, got any links? :O iw spent hours to get this fixed.. also when I download files ti my desktop they show up on TV (the TV is to the left of my monitor)
<Candy|Corpses> everyone using kubuntu 8.10?
<kr0n05931> im using 8.04
<kr0n05931> I won't even touch a linux beta
<Candy|Corpses> check out 8.10. its pretty neat
<kr0n05931> =X
<Spragie> yeah im good on beta
<kr0n05931> last beta I tried ate windows
<Candy|Corpses> it works great for me. and i run an old pc
<Candy|Corpses> hahaha
<Spragie> im getting ready to install kubuntu over ubuntu
<Robb_M> shouldnt beta talk be carried elsewhere?
 * kr0n05931 goes back to reading man bash
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, thats why im running separated x screens.. then the files ends up on monitor.. and I can change desktops on my monitor and TV is still on the same.. :)
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: you already have nvidia-settings installed?
<Candy|Corpses> yeha
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, yea.. the newest with envyNG
<Candy|Corpses> but not the drivers
<Candy|Corpses> i had to manualy set it to "nv" in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, I know how to work with it if thats what you mean.. I changed allot of stuff in the xorg.conf over the last days.. always with a backup ofc.. any tips? :)
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: i thought that the icons would show up on the desktop of whichever screen is set to be the main screen in nvidia-settings. i might be wrong though - sorry i can't be much help, it's been a while since i messed with it.
<Candy|Corpses> because it would not start x with "nvidia" drivers
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: 'fraid not. i googled for a couple hours, got frustrated and gave up on it. :-\
<ralpho> kubuntu 8.10 beats osx and vista add compiz and well its just out of the park
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, windows (movies etc) opens on main.. but files dosn't due to rule of "put as fare left as possible" dont know if that can be changed :S
<Candy|Corpses> yeah, once i get better graphics card err new motherboard, imma install compiz.. but for now. i like not crashing x
<Candy|Corpses> ;D
<ralpho> kde4 takes some learning but we all will
<Candy|Corpses> yeh
<Candy|Corpses> ive noticed
<GaMbi_DK> ralpho, you'r using 8.10? no problems at all? :P
<Candy|Corpses> like your desktop is not really your desktop
<Candy|Corpses> lol
<contrast> meh... kde 4's not nearly configurable enough for my liking yet. i'm giving it some time.
<Robb_M> kde4 and kde 3.whatever are almost totally different?
<ralpho> none yet im lovin it like mickey d's
<contrast> Robb_M: yep
<Robb_M> mickey d's is da bomb dude
<Candy|Corpses> uhmmm. so you hate it? lol
 * Robb_M sighs
<Robb_M> man...relearn KDE...yay
<Robb_M> wasnt on my agenda for today..but..oh well :D
<contrast> Lancelot is sick though - best thing in KDE 4 yet IMO
<Candy|Corpses> same stuff, new gui
<Candy|Corpses> :D
<Makuseru> Are there any programs that let you convert MKV files to MPEG files, I have "Multimedia Converter" and it will do it, but I cant select what audio track and subtitle track I want from the MKV file. Does anyone know any programs that will let me do this?
<ralpho> big mac rules f flamebroiled chemical taste
<Robb_M> oh so nothings really changed as far as applications?
<Candy|Corpses> wt eff is a MKV file?
<contrast> Robb_M: every kde application has been, or is getting, completely redone for kde4
<jussi01> Kde4 discussion in #kubuntu-kde4 and offtopic discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic. Thanks!
 * Robb_M sighs...fun
<manish> how do i install the kde themes downloaded from kde-org.com
<contrast> Robb_M: some radically different, some not so much. kde4's dolphin wipes the floor with kde3's.
<Candy|Corpses> man, i really want someone to release music open source music production software that works
<jussi01> Candy|Corpses: ardour is fantastic!
<ralpho> only real problem is nightly builds are sure to break something sooner or later so 8.10 just for fun.
<contrast> Candy|Corpses: lmms, audacity, ardour, rosegarden - you've tried all of those?
<Makuseru> Candy|Corpses: its a type of video file that can support more than one video, audio, and subtitle tracks that you can switch between
<Candy|Corpses> if you can get the dependencies and make it compile
<Candy|Corpses> yepp
<Robb_M> sorry jussi01, didnt realize we had a seperate kde4 room...
<Candy|Corpses> and mixx. wired. etc
<jussi01> Candy|Corpses: ardour and all of thoseare in the repositories
<Candy|Corpses> brb
<contrast> I'm trying to add a user that will have read+write permissions to everything the default user has access to. Anyone know of an easy way to do this besides putting the new user in the default user's group and giving group read+write permissions to everything I want the new user to have access to?
<ralpho> hay that should be kubuntu
<ralpho> +1 :(
<ralpho> Make me mingle with brown wallpaper people.
<Goan> Hi. Has anyone worked with postgresql on kubuntu
<Goan> I have just finished installing postgresql to my hardy machine.. but I could not find the documentation for creating a database and start working on it.. on postgresql website
<contrast> Goan: did you install the postgresql-doc package? if so, it should be under /usr/share/doc
<contrast> Goan: i just ran "apt-cache search postgresql | grep doc" and figured that'd have what you need, but you might want to check the output of that command to see if any other packages catch your eye.
<lokpest> since last reboot, amarok cant play mp3 anymore, the program ask if I want to add support, but doesnt when I tell it to do so
<lokpest> whats the package to let amarok play mp3 called?
<administrator> hello all
<Goan> contrast, installing the doc package now
<contrast> lokpest: strange. try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras" - i forget the exact package, but that'll definitely pull it in if it got uninstalled for some reason.
<lokpest> hmm
<contrast> I'm trying to add a user that will have read+write permissions to everything the default user has access to. Anyone know of an easy way to do this besides putting the new user in the default user's group and giving group read+write permissions to everything I want the new user to have access to?
<administrator> just a quick question, what saoftware is best for copying avi's to disk to watch on dvd player???
<lokpest> no clue what the mp3-package is, dont like restricted-extras
<contrast> administrator: if you're looking for something that'll let you create nice-looking, layered menus, i'd say qdvdauthor. if you want something really quick and easy, devede. they're both in the repos, and getdeb.net has newer versions.
<contrast> lokpest: libxine1-ffmpeg i *think*
<contrast> lokpest: err, actually looks like it's libxine1-plugins
<LjL> lokpest, if you type "apt-cache depends kubuntu-restricted-extras", it shouldn't be hard to guess which package provides mp3 support
<contrast> LjL: good call
<administrator> thanks very much for your help contrast
<contrast> administrator: np
<administrator> its just that im new to linux and need to know what programs are best to use lol
<contrast> administrator: KMenu -> System -> Konsole -> "sudo apt-get install gnome-app-install" -> KMenu -> System -> Add/Remove -> sort by popularity :-)
<contrast> Adept (Kubuntu's default package management frontend) sucks next to Gnome's equivalents.
<lokpest> fucking hell, nothing works
<contrast> lokpest: o_O ?
<LjL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<GaMbi_DK> Something is wrong with my Desktops.. when I apply Desktop effects I can max have two.. when I disable desktop effects it acts funny too.. can I reinstall em or something? plz help ;)
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: did you install compizconfig-settings-manager already?
<GaMbi_DK> yea
<Goan> There are changelog.gz file in postgresql-doc directory, but apprently I cant gzip -c them .. gzip -c filename > destination
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, yea.. ccsm.. it worked on ubuntu just fine :) but the desktops are acting up now :S
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (or whatever they call it) -> Preferences -> Switch the bottom combobox to Flat-file Configuration Backend -> Back -> General Settings -> Desktop Size
<contrast> i've never had much luck with ubuntu's compiz packages, so i've always just compiled it from git and it mostly works perfectly.
<administrator> thanks very much contrast im doing that now thanks
<contrast> administrator: :)
<Goan> contrast, any info about the documentation on postgresql installation
<administrator> is this gnome baker??
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, still max two :S.. in "Desktop Size" it dosnt allow me to change "Number of Desktops"
<contrast> administrator: umm... ?
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: and you changed the backend to flat-file?
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, yea
<administrator> i think i herd something about this program im not sure
<contrast> administrator: gnome baker is a burning program, i think, which i definitely would *not* recommend over K3b (Kubuntu's default).
<administrator> o yea i seen this in the kmenu
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: strange. have you tweaked compiz a lot? if not, i'd just delete (or move) ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig/Default.ini and see if that fixes it.
<administrator> i tried this program aswell but it wouldnt work for me
<contrast> administrator: which program?
<administrator> kb3
<contrast> Goan: nope, sorry. i know nothing about db's. :-\
<administrator> sorry k3b
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, now tweaks... I removed the ccsm and the compiz from the "add remove programs" or what ever.. is that enough?
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: umm... probably not. removing packages never touches anything in your home directory.
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, what do I do?
<administrator> "contrast on the konsole it says ldconfig defered processing now taking place" but it not moving
<contrast> administrator: yeah, k3b's mainly for burning stuff that's already prepared for being burnt - so you can use devede to make the .iso of the dvd disc, then just burn it with k3b.
<administrator> o ryt i see now, o i just use the default settings on devede??
<contrast> administrator: you should be able to, yeah. it's pretty intuitive.
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: rm -r .config/compizconfig/compiz
<administrator> contrast: so i need ot make it an iso beofre i can burn??
<contrast> administrator: well, that's the way i usually do it. i think you can also just convert them to dvd-ready mpegs, or have it create the dvd folder structure containing the videos (video_ts/ and audio_ts/)
<contrast> administrator: i know a lot of dvd players will play data discs with avis on them. did you try that already?
<administrator> nope i havent tried that
<contrast> of course you won't have a menu or any of the niceties that way... if you've got a really slow computer, i'd recommend that since converting the videos to DVD format can take hours. otherwise, just make the .iso with devede.
<administrator> contrast: how long should this take to convert to iso using devede??
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, .config/compiz/compizconfig/xonfig?
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, .config/compiz/compizconfig/config?
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: ~/.config/compiz/compizconfig/Default.ini - but i'd just delete the whole compiz directory to be sure. note that this will reset *all* changes you've made in ccsm, so you may want to backup Default.ini first
<gwp1> how do you alt tab or minimize in full screen application (game)
<contrast> administrator: depends on a lot of things - length of the video, resolution, bitrate, etc. in my experience, on average, converting a movie takes around two hours on my P4 3.4GHz w/ HT
<administrator> im only using a 1.7ghz
<contrast> administrator: dual-core?
<administrator> yes dual core
<contrast> i think devede has a checkbox for utilizing multiple cores for the conversion, so you should be alright...
<administrator> o ryt ill try anyway
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, .config/compiz deleted.. desktops still acting up.. only two of the 4 works.. 1 and 3 will open desktop 1... 2 and 4 will open desktop 2
<administrator> contrast: so making th iso splits it into sound and picture files??
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: how are you switching to them?
<GaMbi_DK> concernedcitizen, pushing the 4 icons on my bar
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, even sorry concernedcitizen
<contrast> administrator: no. it just creates a single file which is ready to be burnt as a video dvd
<administrator> o ryt ok no probs i will try that out, how do we do it if we just want the film and no menu??
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: the pager doesn't always work right. try control+alt+left/right?
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: you can set shortcuts for each desktop in the Rotate Cube plugin in CCSM as well
<GaMbi_DK> flips like cube effect with only two desktops
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: in Desktop Size - you have horizontal set to 4 and vertical set to 1?
<contrast> administrator: the menu's optional. it's pretty self-explanatory w/ devede. :)
<chuxxsss> Hi all
<contrast> !hi | chuxxsss
<ubottu> chuxxsss: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<contrast> I'm trying to add a user that will have read+write permissions to everything the default user has access to. Anyone know of an easy way to do this besides putting the new user in the default user's group and giving group read+write permissions to everything I want the new user to have access to?
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, no.. horizontal is 2 vertical 1
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: so set horiz to 4 ;-)
<administrator> ok thanks for all your help i will try this out
<administrator> speak to you soon contrast
<contrast> administrator: have fun
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, worked.. but damn they are big :)
<chuxxsss> anyone no how to change prefs in kmess it keeps opening screem instead of say firefox
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: there's an option for how the cube is displayed across multiple monitors as well - either in general settings, desktop cube or rotate cube - i forget which one.
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: you can always use Advanced Search in CCSM to look for a certain option
<contrast> chuxxsss: i've never used KMess, but most KDE apps are configured via Settings -> Configure <Program Name>
<chuxxsss> contrast thanks will look again
<contrast> chuxxsss: do you have screem set as your default browser? (KMenu -> System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser)
<chuxxsss> contrast no  it change 2 update ago
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, thx... now it works as in ubuntu.. but damn Id like if I could rotate my monitor desktops and TV separately
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: i'm pretty sure it's possible, but you'll want to ask google about that one.
<GaMbi_DK> done that for days contrast  :P
<contrast> heh, sorry
<contrast> GaMbi_DK: might also ask in #compiz-fusion
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, thx for all the help :) was great
<contrast> no problem :)
<GaMbi_DK> contrast, gonna try #compiz-fusion and google some more.. cya
<contrast> peace
<beata> Oh hey. Any ideas about getting an 'open with' context item to open with a remote process?
<chuxxsss> contrast:Browser set for firefox already.  no setting or config in kmess which I can play with mate
<chuxxsss> and by the way who ever made controlcenter thank you u r gr8
<contrast> chuxxsss: i'm not sure then, sorry. does kmess have any features kopete is lacking?
<oo0> my wirless dosn't working after update!
<contrast> chuxxsss: +1 to that - Control Center >>>>> System Settings
<chuxxsss> :)
<contrast> oo0: what'd you have to do to get it working initially?
<oo0> a download pack
<oo0> but after a update it dosn't work
<contrast> oo0: the last update came with a new kernel, so you probably just need to reinstall the module for your card and reboot.
<oo0> madwifi-tools
<contrast> oo0: i assume the Restricted Hardware Manager didn't work for you?
<beata> I have a bit of an intermittant problem with wifi as well, with a new Intrepid install. But I'm also running remotely.
<chuxxsss> kmess is ezier to use
<oo0> hm.. ok
<contrast> well, guys, i'm off. peace
<chuxxsss> contract And Kmess is better in one to one chats
<chuxxsss> contract same back
<beata> Mine's a BCM4306.
<epimeth> why is my firefox ugly like in KDE4?
<epimeth> and more importantly, how do I fix it?
<epimeth> I tried installing a new theme and it looks the same :-(
<xevix> one theory of firefox's creation is that konqi farted one day and fire came out of his butt instead of his mouth, and caught a poor animal on fire
<xevix> that's probably why it doesn't quite blend in
<epimeth> interesting...
<epimeth> konqui should definitely replace his head with his ass then
<epimeth> cuz KHTML needs a lot of work
<xevix> hahahah
<avihayb> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<messed-up> hi all.. im having problems. im trying to get my wifi card up and running. my card is a old broadcom. uses chip 4306. im trying to follow the instructions on http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43legacy
<messed-up> but i only get error when i try to make.
<messed-up> btw, im in windows now..
<messed-up> how can i get it to work?
<messed-up> fwcutter want to go online and fetch the firmware if i understand that thingy correct.
 * Nasj gone
<messed-up> thats kinda messed up.. how the h*** can i go online when i dont have the firmware.
<messed-up> anyone got an idea on howto fix?
<epimeth> messed-up: you can download it manually... its all in the instructions somewhere.  I had the same problems :-)
<messed-up> epimethwhat instuctions? not in the one im reading
<messed-up> can you point me to that?
<epimeth> lets see if I can find them...
<epimeth> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<messed-up> that would be nice
<epimeth> !fwcutter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwcutter
<messed-up> The requested URL / community/WifiDocs was not found on this server.
<messed-up> :(
<messed-up> oh wait,, ther was a space in the link
<epimeth> messed-up: try this
<epimeth> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<epimeth> and this:
<epimeth> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<messed-up> i'll rad then.. thanks
<messed-up> *read
<epimeth> no worries!
<messed-up> epimeth are you using b43 or b43legacy or bcm43xx driver?
<avihayb> umm, could someone help me set up some sort of graphical frontend to KVM?
<epimeth> messed-up: I dunno... mine worked out of the box with hardy
<messed-up> ? how come.. you need firmwares for this cards
<webas> i still cant sucessfully plug in my sony dsc-w5 digital camera..any help? i tried google but i havent found any guidance there
<epimeth> messed-up: sorry.. you're right! I had to run the restricted software updater thing
<co_butuh_cinta> ada anak indo ga ya?
<epimeth> the hardware drivers app says "broadcom B43 wireless driver"
<epimeth> have you tried running that?
<epimeth> webas: have you tried help.ubuntu.com
<webas> no but im going there right now :)
<epimeth> webas: good luck!
<webas> no help there.. :)  just for novices how to import photos after pluging in the camera :(
<epimeth> webas: so you plug it in and *nothing* happens?
<epimeth> webas: how about other USB devices?  do those work?
<webas> nothing happens.. other usb devices? i have non..well flash card works fine :P
<epimeth> webas: do you have a windows partition?  does it work there?
<webas> well i have windows also but its really not fair..restart pc..select windows..take photos..then restart pc..go into linux..copy from windows partition :D
<webas> also i found in google that same camera worked fine without nothing
<webas> :D
<epimeth> webas: that was meant as a check that your USB works :-p
<avihayb> lsusb?
<avihayb> !lsusb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsusb
<webas> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 054c:0010 Sony Corp. DSC-S30/S70/S75/F505V/F505/FD92 Cybershot/Mavica Digital Camera
<webas> what this means? that it has been detected or what? :)
<EvilDaemon> How do I make a shortcut for Konsole?
<avihayb> what does Kamera think about it?
<webas> what? kamera?
<willie_> KDE4 is not doing it for me - the NVIDIA problems are the last straw - if I can't run FGFS in accelerated mode then its no fsking use at all - any ideas on how to gracefully downgrade to 8.04 with KDE3.5  - or am I approaching this problem form the wrong angle?
<avihayb> well, some cameras have a wird non-mass storage access to theyre memory
<webas> hm im trying to install kamera software.. maybe this wil help
<webas> well it found camera but something is still not nice..cant work :D
<EvilDaemon> How can I make a keyboard shortcut for konsole?
<enemabandit> So I'm running two monitors in 8.04.  Everything works fine except for one little problem.  The appearance and configuration of my two main panels are different and I can't figure out what settings to mess with to make them the same.  Are there any config files I can just copy and paste or something?
<rogan> anyone have experience in installing http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<gregorek> i have overclocked cpu but when i boot into system its reverted to default, powernowd uninstalled, what else can cause that?
<Dadounet> hi :)
<mot_> are there any failsafe ways to detect an ipod in kubuntu?
<mot_> i've tried installing ipodslave, hipo, etc. none of them detect my ipod
<mot_> i tried to format it by hand and i'm pretty sure it messed up and just ruined the partition table, now i can't even access the thing to format it
<Dadounet> don't know mot_, I just plug it and it works for me
<mot_> ....
<Dadounet> you should repair it with iTunes I fear
<Dadounet> I think I had the same problem some times ago
<mot_> meh i'm too lazy to boot into windows
<Dadounet> lol
<mot_> lemme see if i can get an old version of itunes working i nwine
<webas> http://pastie.org/295450 - anyone can help me get into my digital camera? :)
<Dadounet> it's possible to install iTunes with linux no ?
<mot_> i think older versions, yea.
<marcin> how do I connect to the MySQL client? I keep getting   Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<marcin> Btw, Im running lammp
<marcin> lampp
<Dadounet> you can automatically install iTunes 7 with PlayOnLinux
<mot_> what's playonlinux?
<branden> evening
<Dadounet> try google it mot_ ;)
<Dadounet> there is even a reposirtory for playonlinux
<Dadounet> it's a small apps which can help you to install (via Wine) games and some apps
<joe_> salve scusate
<joe_> ho appena installato kubuntu e ho un paio di problemi
<joe_> primo di tutto configugare il wirless
<joe_> ho una broadcom b43
<joe_> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<joe_> c'è nessuno?
<rene> algun hispano
<rav> hello. I've just updated to the new kernel for kubuntu 8.04.1 and the nvidia driver is not working anymore, so X is not working
<joe_> a siete dei froscetti inglesi del xcazzo
<favro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<joe_> infilatevi il vostro bel linux nel culo
<joe_> w il mac
<Dadounet> "hello. I've just updated to the new kernel for kubuntu 8.04.1 and the nvidia driver is not working anymore, so X is not working"
<Dadounet> hi
<Dadounet> use the "nv" drivers
<Dadounet> in command line, run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf", search for the section for your video card where it is written "nvidia" and replace with "nv"
<rav> Dadounet: at first it asked me to install displayconfig-gtk. I did, and tried to select the nv driver, and the nvidia driver. neither worked
<Dadounet> :/
<Dadounet> hm, do you run ibex beta ?
<rav> no, still using hardy
<Dadounet> ok... (i say that because in ibex, there is a feature to avoid this kind of problem that appears during kernel update :) )
<Dadounet> well, i'm not a guru, i don't know sorry
<Dadounet> have you an error message ?
<[|Liam|]> How do you open up Tar.Gz files on Kubuntu?
<[|Liam|]> No wait scrap that
<[|Liam|]> How do you get Ventrilo working on Kubuntu?
<rav> Dadounet: on bootup, everything gets an 'OK', but when it reaches the nvidia driver it says 'Failed'
<[|Liam|]> http://www.ventrilo.com/dlprod.php?id=301 - There's this but I can't open up tar.gz files.
<DanaKil> use Ark to open tar.gz, no?
<DanaKil> rav : have you tried to manually set to "nv" in the xorg.conf ?
<rav> DanaKil: no, i used displayconfig-gtk and tried both nvidia and nv
<DanaKil> hm, you should use nano to check if your xorg.conf is really updated to "nv" :/
#kubuntu 2008-10-19
<rav> DanaKil: i'll give it a try. thanks
<[|Liam|]> DanaKil: How can I open up this shell script file, i'm double clicking it but it is not opening :$
<[|Liam|]> Nvm got it :o
<Goan> I just tried to run a command for mysql installation.. and I can't stop it with ctrl-c or whatever
<Goan> InnoDB: Unable to lock ./ibdata1, error: 11
<Goan> InnoDB: Check that you do not already have another mysqld process
<Goan> InnoDB: using the same InnoDB data or log files.
<Goan> same thing.. again n again
<Goan> how to stop it, using a keyboard interrupt sequence?
<rav> Goan: if you have KDE, Ctrl+Esc and kill the process from the window
<joe_> salve qualcuno mi aiuta a configurare il video di kubuntu
<joe_> vedo la schermata di login enorme
<Goan> tks rav
<DanaKil> http://img.4chan.org/b/res/91775556.html    <<
<DanaKil> hoo sorry
<DanaKil> wrong channel
<DanaKil> really sorry -________________-
<rav> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rogan> how do i get amarok to play m4a format? and read the id3s correctly?
<DanaKil> have you installed libxine1-ffmpeg  ?
<rogan> nope
<DanaKil> you can try libxine1-all-plugins   too
<rogan> oops
<rogan> libxine1-ffmpeg is installed
<DanaKil> :(
<l3r1k> Whenever I boot my machine with the kubuntu install cd in the drive, it acts normal until I hit enter on the menu option to install kubuntu, then puts me in an ash shell on a busybox system of some sort. That's all. I've downloaded several different versions and tried the text based installer too, but they all do the same thing.
<l3r1k> This is the most strange thing ever.. I've never had anything like this happen.. Anyone have any suggestions?
<DanaKil> i had the same problem with an older version of kubuntu l3r1k
<DanaKil> and adding the boot option all-generic-ide solved the problem
<DanaKil> but it's a quite common failure, it's something related to your configuration i think
<DanaKil> do you have SATA drives ?
<DanaKil> or a MSI motherboard ?
<kelf> disconnect
<fabio> o
<DanaKil> rogan >> you can try to install "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<rogan> DanaKil: Ok thanks Amarok plays m4a format but it cant play cirtain ones and it does not read the id3 tags
<rogan> for ex song named xxx comes up as just title and when you go to play it it gives and error about hte format and then changes the title of the song completely
<DanaKil> hm, don't know sorry :)
<david> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Widget> test
<rogan> ?
<Widget> nothing lol.. changed my Nick :p
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<Widget> hey
<FuriousGeorge>  im gonna use partimage to clone a computer, rather than set it up from scratch.  I calculate it should save me a lot of time.  I figure i just need to recreate a few dev nodes for the first boot, check my udev rules where my mac address is listed, change my hostname, etc...  sounds easy enough, right?
<FuriousGeorge> is that a good strategy?
<DanaKil> (don't know sorry)
<Widget> same.. not sure, sry.. im still a linux noobie
<Widget> rebooting, brb
<Widget> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Widget> hey.. got a hardware drivers message pop up in task bar saying drivers were generic, so i enabled the ones that were listed in hardware drivers, restarted but it still doesnt let me cahnge resolution or anything else
<anton> How do I install Opera from the konsole?
<Widget> the hardware driver said it would allow me to utilise the 3d/2d effects etc..
<DarkriftX> my computer restarted and now X wont start. I get an error about "failed to load module nvidia (module does not exist)"
<DarkriftX> anyone know what i can do to get back into x?
<DarkriftX> i think there was a nvidia driver update last night
<DanaKil> try to use the "nv" drivers
<KyleL> guh, linux seems to think I have a monstor screen... 3360x1050, but what I really have is two 1680x1050's, can anyone give me a tip on how to make it see the screens as two different monitors?
<KyleL> theres a lot of info in google about this, but thats kind of the problem.  its all cluttered together and I can't find my exact issue
<KyleL> it works like this, but its defaulting to the wrong monitor... which is why I want to make it see them as seperate and then hopefully I can reverse their order
<rogan> try #ubuntu ... seems a bit more active
<Widget> !nvidia
<DarkriftX> whats the location to xorg file again anyone?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KyleL> /etc/X11/
<DarkriftX> ty
<Widget> hmm.. ive followed the steps to insall the nvidia driver for my 6800gt, but it still doesnt work
<GaMbi_DK> Hi :) Can anyone tell me where to throw commands that I need to run on startup? :) - GaMbi
<DarkriftX> thx guys, got it working
<Widget> wont let me get more then 640/480 res
<Robb_M> !cron | GaMbi_DK
<ubottu> GaMbi_DK: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<jtisme> GaMbi_DK, did you get an answer
<Robb_M> im assuming this is what you were asking about? if not..please say so and i can see what else i can dig up :)
<GaMbi_DK> jtisme, still lookin for cron.. gonna check out the howto now
<DanaKil> GaMbi_DK  : there is a new System Settings module for this if you use KDE4
<DanaKil> in the "advanced" tab
<EvilDaemon> what's the .deb handler in KDE4?
<jtisme> depending on what you want to start up u can use  /etc/rc.local  that is what it is for
<GaMbi_DK> I dont got KDE4 I think?
<GaMbi_DK> is KDE4 stable?
<Robb_M> GaMbi_DK: kde4 is somewhat stable....
<GaMbi_DK> well this is running smooth for the first time in a week ^^ think im gonna stay here for a bit..
<DanaKil> there is a new ubuntu version in 2 or 3 weeks with the new KDE4 so you might wait a bit :)
<DanaKil> i use KDE4 for some times now and i'm pretty happy with it (except the bad performance of my nvidia with kde4...)
<Robb_M> DanaKil: you talking about 8.10 right?
<DanaKil> intrepid ibex
<Widget> ""To start using the driver you will need to logout and select Restart X Server from the menu, or press Alt+E""
<Robb_M> DanaKil: yes
<DanaKil> (don't remember the version number)
<GaMbi_DK> DanaKil, 2 3 weeks? I need this command in NOW ^^
<Widget> where does it says "restart X Server" ? or just restart PC ?
<Robb_M> DanaKil: yes thats correct, but yeah, i got smacked earlier or 8.10 discussion and kde4 discussion in here :)
<jtisme> intrepid is 8.10 due 10/31
<DanaKil> i was speaking of the switch to KDE4 GaMbi_DK ;)
<GaMbi_DK> "compiz --replace --only-current-screen & disown"
<GaMbi_DK> DanaKil,  ok :P
<DanaKil> i don't want to use compiz
<Robb_M> DanaKil: im aware...just warning you, watch out, these guys get a little picky on topics ;)
<DanaKil> picky about what ?
<GaMbi_DK> but cant find where to put it.. still
<Robb_M> DanaKil: talking about kde4 and intrepid
<DanaKil> oh...
<DanaKil> why ? <__<
<Robb_M> well, intrepids a version thats not yet supported....and kde4 is well...cranky at best....
<mado> hi guys ...
<mado> there's an error in my kwallet ...
<DanaKil> ^^
<mado> it doesn't recognize my password
<mado> can anybody help me?
<jtisme> Robb_M, no one should be smacking you about 8.10 and kde4 as the topic says to help us test 8.10 and kde4 is default desktop on kubuntu 8.10
<DanaKil> everybody have a problem with his kwallet this times, it's the economic crisis :/
<DanaKil> (sorry)
<DanaKil> mado: do you speak about your main pass to open kwallet or about a stored password ?
<mado> the main-password :(
<mado> DanaKil: :(
<DanaKil> hmm, if you don't have a lot of pass stored, you can delete and purge kwallet and reinstall it... maybe
<mado> sudo apt-get remove kwallet ?
<DanaKil> hm, i don't know the command line to purge
<DanaKil> so use adept_manager
<mado> :)
<Robb_M> wrong button i think?
<Robb_M> lol
<DanaKil> in adept_manager, right clic on kwallet and try "purge"
<DanaKil> purge delete all configuration files associated with your apps instead of just removing the apps
<DanaKil> (check if this doesn't delete others importants things when you purge kwallet <<)
<mado> ?
<mado> check what?
<DanaKil> if it don't automatically remove other packages but i don't think... :)
<DanaKil> and don't forget to close kwallet in the systray when you purge it
<mado> ok ... i don't see it open ...
<mado> *is trying it out now*
<dean0null> i'm having problems with connecting to the internet, can someone please help me out here i'm a newbie
<DanaKil> maybe :)
<dean0null> i don't know what program to use and what settings i need to enter to connect my linux laptop to a wireless gateway
<mado> no ...
<DanaKil> sorry mado :(
<mado> looks like it has saved the old password somewhere DanaKil
<DanaKil> ok :/
<mado> well ... i will take it easy ... i will remove kubuntu linux 8.04 in some days :)
<mado> i can't wait to try out 8.10
<mado> :)
<dean0null> optimally i'd only have to type in the number on the bottom of my router/gateway...but linux is confusing me
<dean0null> what's neccissary to get it online?
<DanaKil> dean0null : have you tried knetworkmanager ?
<GaMbi_DK> argh.. someone here must be able to point me to where I throw in commands to run on startup
<jtisme> GaMbi_DK, /etc/rc.local that is what it is for
<mado> another thing ... would a "8.10 beta" which would be updated regularly be as stable and the same product as the "8.10 stable" that comes out in some days?
<dean0null> it's not loading danakil
<jtisme> mado not the same but relatively stable at this point as we are only
<jtisme> about 12 days from release
<DanaKil> mado : i tried to update my hardy a few days ago with the new beta and it broke my install...
<DanaKil> maybe you should wait too :p
<mado> DanaKil: ok :)
<DanaKil> dean0null : it's a systray apps, maybe it's already launched
<dean0null> okay, yeah i think it's open
<dean0null> i put edit connections and my wireless device shows up
<dean0null> but once i get to modifying the options i end up with no internet
<GaMbi_DK> jtisme, im in the file.. the first "#" should be removed and the file will run the commands in this file? :)
<DanaKil> are you in DHCP and all ?
<GaMbi_DK> jtisme, "#!/bin/sh -e"
<DanaKil> GaMbi_DK : nop, don't remove it
<dean0null> it's asking for a manual connection
<dean0null> i can connect and save though
<mado> DanaKil: -> do i need kwallet?
<GaMbi_DK> DanaKil, the only thing in that file (without #) is "exit 0".. is this right?
<[|Liam|]> Are there any video editing programs for Kubuntu? Also are there any screen recorder programs for Kubuntu?
<DanaKil> i don't know GaMbi_DK but i know that the # should stay here in script files ;)
<mado> i asking because i haven't used it much :)
<DanaKil> mado: i never use it, i simply type my password by hand
<dean0null> it just says no network connection even though i put in the key at the bottom of the router/gateway as the first option
<jtisme> GaMbi_DK, yes
<mado> ok DanaKil :)
<[|Liam|]> :$
<DanaKil> yes ,remove the # ?
<jtisme> GaMbi_DK, no, leave  #!/bin...  it tells the OS what shell to run
<jtisme> GaMbi_DK, i wasnt paying attention to your question
<GaMbi_DK> DanaKil, and jtisme the command is "compiz --replace --only-current-screen & disown" this line can be putted in here?
<[|Liam|]> i guess not >.<
<GaMbi_DK> jtisme, NP :)
<jtisme> GaMbi_DK, I dont know the answer to compiz since your desktop should already be up and running
<mado> DanaKil: thanks for your help
<DanaKil> :)
<jtisme> GaMbi_DK, someone else has to tell you about compiz i dont use it
<GaMbi_DK> jtisme, dosnt matter.. it works if I smash in the command at any point
<[|Liam|]> DanaKil: Are there any video editing programs for Kubuntu? Also are there any screen recorder programs for Kubuntu?
<jtisme> GaMbi_DK, good
<GaMbi_DK> k.. ill try that.. back in 2 min :)
<dean0null> that's wierd it finally worked after all this time
<GaMbi_DK> oh yea.. so the file looks like this: alot of text lines with # infront.. then "exit 0" it dosnt matter where i put my command? or should it be before the exit?
<DanaKil> there is kino (in gtk i think), cinnerela, avidemux
<DanaKil> kdenlive
<dean0null> how do you update on the command line
<DanaKil> what kind of video editing do you need ?
<[|Liam|]> was that for me DanaKil?
<dean0null> like if i wanted to update my whole system?
<DanaKil> dean0null : sudo apt-get update
<DanaKil> sudo apt-get upgrade
<dean0null> k thanks
<DanaKil> this 2 commands
<DanaKil> yes [|Liam|]
<[|Liam|]> DanaKil: just any editing software with decent effects is ok
<DanaKil> heu no, the commands where for dean0null <<
<[|Liam|]> [02:27] <DanaKil> there is kino (in gtk i think), cinnerela, avidemu
<[|Liam|]> i meant that
<DanaKil> hm, you could try kino, even if it is not a kde apps
<GaMbi_DK> DanaKil, in the rc.local.. do I need to put anything before and after the command? or just thorw in the command?
<DanaKil> just write one command per line I think
<GaMbi_DK> ok.. brb
<[|Liam|]> googled cinnerela with no results ;$
<dean0null> are there any blu-ray player (software) for linux?
<dean0null> players*
<DanaKil> "cinelerra"
<[|Liam|]> oo
<DanaKil> but i don't know if cinelerra is in the repository and it's a quite complex application i think
<DanaKil> try kino
<DanaKil> sudo apt-get install kino (or use the GUI)
<dean0null> kino..hmm i'll check them both out
<DanaKil> and Kdenlive seems great but it's still a young app
<DanaKil> so instable and not a lot of feature
 * beata asks if anyone might know what's up with samba: his CIFS mount won't let root write to it.
<DanaKil> (don't know beata, sorry)
<[|Liam|]> What about for recording, DanaKil?
<EvilDaemon> GUYS, in ubuntu, the microphone recorder was called "Sound Recorder" or something
<EvilDaemon> what's it in Kubuntu?
<DanaKil> try krecordmydesktop but i never used it [|Liam|]
<owner> hello
<DanaKil> hi owner
<[|Liam|]> thanks DanaKil :D
<dean0null> thanks everyoen
<dean0null> i'm off
<owner> hidanki  wats is this  can u ex plainto me pls
<DanaKil> bye
<dean0null> to find the wizard
<[|Liam|]> 2:40am, im off too, night.
<owner>  hi
<owner>  can u ex plain wat this room is?
<DanaKil> this is a community room for the linux/kubuntu users
<owner> oh ok
<owner>  thank you
<Naaaatan> hi, has anyone managed to get knewz installed on kubuntu?
<owner>  well iam have trouble loggin on to a msn
<Naaaatan> it has a .cmake file but I don't know how to use cmake, never used it before
<owner> aw its ok look like is wokring now
<DanaKil> have you already compiled an application Naaaatan ?
<rogan> owner: were are you from?
<Naaaatan> of course
<Naaaatan> just not with cmake
<owner>  canada iam female
<owner>  i cant take the red
<owner>  can u change it pls
<Widget> anyone able to help me get nvidia drivers to work properly
<Naaaatan> I tried using cmake-gui but ran into an error
<DanaKil> Naaaatan :  cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix`
<DanaKil> then make
<DanaKil> then sudo make install
<DanaKil> erf, this is my command for kde4
<DanaKil> remove the 4 and it should work for kde3 i think
<Naaaatan> DanaKil: I have KDE 4.. gonna give it a try, thank you :)
<Goan> Hi. Where can I search my java folder on kubuntu? Have to check whether I have mysql jdbc jar over there or not
<Naaaatan> DanaKil: the cmake command worked nicely, but no make possible after that
<Widget> ive installed the driver and enabled the 3d in Hardware Drivers section.. but cant get mroe the 640x480 resolution
<Naaaatan> DanaKil: oh wait, an error occured with cmake : ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in
<Naaaatan>  /home/nathan/.kde/share/apps;/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps;/usr/share/kde4/apps
<DanaKil> hmm, seems like you're don't have some devel package but don't know which one...
<Naaaatan> hmm
<Naaaatan> DanaKil:  there is a .cmake file included with the app, should I use that in some way?
<DanaKil> nop, the file used by the cmake command is cmakelist.txt
<DanaKil> and all you need is the command line, with the cmake command
<Naaaatan> that file exists as well
<Naaaatan> I ran the cmake command in the src folder though
<Naaaatan> the cmakelist.txt file is one folder higher
<DanaKil> check if you have all the kde4 devel packages installed
<Naaaatan> hmm generates the same error in the parent folder
<DanaKil> you must launch the command in the directory where the cmakelist is
<Naaaatan> ok
<DanaKil> kde4-devel,   build-essential...
<Naaaatan> kdelibs4-dev isnt installed, thats possibly why
<DanaKil> maybe :)
<Naaaatan> ok installing 219 mb of extra libs :p
<Naaaatan> My install is quite fresh so.. ;-)
<[|Liam|]> DanaKil: that desktop recorder was good but the format of the raw footage was .ogg, is there anyway to convert this to AVI or are there any other screen recorder programs that can record in avi?
<Naaaatan> thanks for helping me so far DanaKil :)
<DanaKil> i can't understand why there is not a default metapackage for all this kde4 devel stuff...
<[|Liam|]> <_<
<DanaKil> don't forget libplasma-dev  too
<Naaaatan> well kde-devel and kde4libs-dev seem to sum it up quite nicely
<Naaaatan> ok
<DanaKil> [|Liam|]   if you want to convert something, try avidemux
<DanaKil> i don't know if recordmydesktop can save as avi
<DanaKil> sudo apt-get install avidemux-qt
<[|Liam|]> :o
<DanaKil> and don't forget to install ffmpeg and all if it's not already done :)
<Naaaatan> DanaKil: it worked, but now I am at the following error message
<Naaaatan> CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND.
<Naaaatan> Please set them or make sure they are set and tested correctly in the CMake files:
<Naaaatan> UUDEVIEW_INCLUDE_DIR
<Naaaatan>    used as include directory in directory /home/nathan/Downloads/knewz-0.1_beta4/src
<[|Liam|]> How can I get that via sudo, Dan? i might already have it but i'm not sure.
<DanaKil> well, no idea Naaaatan but it seems like a not well tested cmake file, not a compile error
<DanaKil> what is knewz ?
<Naaaatan> mm I was fearing that
<DanaKil> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<[|Liam|]> ty
<Naaaatan> well not much we can do about it I guess, thanks for your help DanaKil :)
<DanaKil> but you can launch sudo adept_manager and search for installed package from a gui
<DanaKil> :)
<Goan> how do i set the classpath for java
<Naaaatan> DanaKil: it's a newsgroup client
<Naaaatan> for KDE 4
<DanaKil> ok :)
<Naaaatan> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KNewz?content=58797
<Naaaatan> but it's still in beta
<DanaKil> you should report the compile problem to the author then ;)
<Naaaatan> I will
<Naaaatan> Ironic release note for the latest beta tho :P
<Naaaatan> Beta 4
<Naaaatan> Fixed issues with uudeview not being found.
<DanaKil> :/
<[|Liam|]> DanaKil: You cannot open .ogg with Avidumux or w.e >.<
<DanaKil> oh really oO;;
<DanaKil> sorry then ^^'
<[|Liam|]> >.<
<Goan> ....?
<DanaKil> don't know Goan, sorry
<Goan> anyone
<DanaKil> try #ubuntu
<DanaKil> [|Liam|]   http://ubuntuswitch.wordpress.com/2007/10/05/howto-convert-ogg-to-avi-with-mencoder/
<[|Liam|]> thanks
<[|Liam|]> wow DanaKil it worked
<[|Liam|]> you pwn :o
<DanaKil> thanks google <<
<DanaKil> with avidemux you can easily cut parts of the vids or recompress it now
<[|Liam|]> yeah shame kino is so complicating tho :o
<Widget> should i install envy to install nvidia driver?
<DanaKil> well, i use envy and it works great for me but graphics drivers are such a mess...
<DanaKil> but you can try, personnaly i like it and it's easy :)
<GaMbi_DK> anyone who can tell me how to / if it is possible to drag a window from my monitor onto my TV (using Separate X screen) - I need this so I can use my desktops and watching a movie on TV-out at the same time
<vlad> hi there i have a little problem ... i cant play whit my screen rezolution before i had another screen and now i change it what can i do now i have 960x529
<vlad> i want more ....
<vlad>  can enywhone help me ?
<cuznt> i had that and had to restart hit esc and choose recovery  from the promt
<cuznt> prompt
<vlad> thats a answer to me? or to
<vlad> dana
<cuznt> i fixed broken packages and x server
<cuznt> yes vlad
<cuznt> it was easy
<vlad> ok so i have to restart and hit esc
<vlad>  ok
<vlad>  thanks a lot i am gona try that ...
<vlad>  i have less rez on my screen in that but not more...
<vlad> cuznt:
<cuznt> that is just what i had
<vlad> Ok than
<vlad>  thanks a lot
<vlad>  Be right back
<cuznt> g
<wharfedale> hi
<kr0n05931> is there a terminal command to show my hardware specs?
<DanaKil> try lspci
<kr0n05931> thanks :)
<GaMbi_DK> how do i drag a window from monitor to TV using separate X screen?
<SilentDis> !bz2
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<DarthFrog> GaMbi_DK: It's actually possible to do what you want but not the way you're asking about, I don't think.
<DarthFrog> GaMbi_DK: Do you have a TV tuner card installe?
<DarthFrog> installed?
<DarthFrog> If so, install and run MythTV.  It's available in the repositories and is an utterly marvellous app.
<GaMbi_DK> DarthFrog,  TV tuner no
<GaMbi_DK> just movies from my pv
<GaMbi_DK> pc
<vlad> hi there i have some errors on ubuntu still  what can i do my 3 d screen is not working eny more
<vlad> how can i get compizconfig again?
<Widget> hmm.. my driver seems to be installed.. is there a way to probe my monitor to allow for correct settings of it ?
<Widget> its an LG Flatron F700P CRT
<rogan> will photoshop run on wine?
<werenerd> rogan: i don't think so. if it does, it won't do it well.
<rogan> wtb photoshop for linux
<werenerd> people have been whining about that for years. I just use GIMP or Krita
<cuznt> gimp works
<werenerd> Widget: you are using KDE right?
<werenerd> rogan: i understand for some professionals, photoshop is a necessity. however if it is a hobby and nothing more, GIMP &/or Krita will do more than what you will need
<Naaaatan> has anyone managed to get Firefox 3 to use the KDE 4 dialogs?
<werenerd> Naaaatan: there is a plugin for that I thought. Or was that only for kde 3.5?
<Naaaatan> kgtk?
<Naaaatan> yea that's only kde 3.5, I tried it
<Naaaatan> and I wasn't able to find a kde 4 version, guessing there isn't one :p
<werenerd> i would be real money that is all you will find ATM
<werenerd> be=bet
<vlad> i have to ask somfing can i use my webcam ? on Ubuntu for messenger? and if so how do i get my drivers?
<rogan> werenerd: thanks
<vlad> please help me use my nick wen talking tome pls
<werenerd> vlad: you can use kopete for video, but you can't get video conference
<Widget> werenerd: yep, kde
<vlad> i mean for yahoo ... werenerd
<werenerd> you could try out OoVoo, skype, or Ekiga though
<vlad> werenerd:
<werenerd> Oh, I have never tried yahoo messenger before
<vlad> Ok thanks so no use...
<werenerd> vlad: can you use your webcam at all currently?
<jtisme> tried to mount floppy  /dev/fd0  does not exist in 8.04 any ideas
<vlad> use it for what ...
<vlad>  i don`t think i have drivers...
<vlad>  does it works whidowt?
<werenerd> vlad: what webcam do you have?
<vlad> premier
<vlad> premier pc 199
<werenerd> premier pc is the vendor? like logitech?
<vlad> Premier is the company that made it
<vlad>  pc199 is the model
<vlad> and i have another problem too
<vlad> i was having my descktop like cube
<vlad> and now
<vlad> is like at first time
<werenerd> can you link me to a product page?
<vlad>  doesen`t works eny more
<vlad>  they don`t have a webpage
<werenerd> you still have compiz turned on?
<vlad> yeah i guess
<vlad>  how do i turn it off?
<vlad> never done that
<werenerd> vlad: no webpage?  that is weird
<vlad> well is made on a ship :))
<werenerd> in order to have the cube, you have to have desktop effects enabled
<Widget> werenerd: 169.12 is the nvdia driver thats installed
<werenerd> vlad: as far as the webcam goes, you will need to know the chipset it has on it so you can find if it is compatable with linux and then what drivers to use
<Naaaatan> anyone know if there's some way to get the "add to archive / extract here" context menu in kde 4.1 ?
<ubuntu__> hello I am in need of assistance, my partitions are intact but neither my xp or linux are booting.
<werenerd> Widget: i did not mean to ignore you. I am sorry i did not see you earlier reply
<vlad> and what about my 3 d desck
<ubuntu__> do you count your partitions from left to right
<ubuntu__> so (0,0) then (0,1)
<werenerd> vlad: go to the kde menu->system->desktop effects
<werenerd> Widget: do you have the kde control center installed?
<vlad> whats that
<werenerd> vlad: the desktop effects?
<Widget> werenerd: umm.. not sure, ill jus check
<vlad> i got that
<vlad>  compiz config u mean ?
<vlad> compis config settings manager
<werenerd> vlad: yes that. Is compiz enabled?
<Widget> werenerd: sry.. where do i find that info :S ?
<Naaaatan> ahhh.. answered my own question : http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Extract+And+Compress+KDE4?content=84206
<vlad> how do i enable it
<vlad> ?
<werenerd> Widget: open a terminal and type " kcontrol "
<werenerd> if you have it installed, it will appear. if you fon't have t installed, it will tell us
<Widget> werenerd: ah yep.. its installed
<werenerd> vlad: well, if your screen looks like mine, there are 4 options. off - standard - extra - custom. is that what you have?
<DanaKil> bye :)
<vlad> werenerd:  i didn`t ever disabled so to be able to find now the enable button all is like it was ... the cube is cliked and all like it was
<werenerd> Widget: go to the Peripherals
<werenerd> Widget: monitor and display being the obvious choice next
<Widget> yup
<vlad> werenerd:  let me tell u like this before ... web i was opening the pc it was showing that it is opened 3 d  in a special way
<vlad> werenerd:  i didn`t ever disabled so to be able to find now the enable button all is like it was ... the cube is cliked and all like it was
<Widget> werenerd: strange.. it doesnt say i have the driver installed there.. just says 'nv'
<werenerd> Widget: do you have the restricted packages installed?
<Widget> werenerd: yet under nvidia x server, it says it is :\
<Naaaatan> When I right click a download in Firefox and click open containing folder, it opens in Nautilus instead of Dolphin, anyone know how to change this behaviour?
<werenerd> vlad - you say you never turned it off, so what did the screen say? standard? Extra? Custom?
<werenerd> Widget: trust the nvidia server!
<vlad> werenerd if u help me reinstal it wod it work again like before?
<vlad> file:///home/vlad/Documente/Compiz_Beryl%20:%20Ubuntu%20Tutorials%20:%20Dapper%20-%20Feisty%20-%20Gutsy%20-%20Hardy.html
<Widget> werenerd: i installed nvidia-glx-new earlier and enabled the device driver under "hardware drivers" but now for some reason they're not installed/enabled anymroe
<werenerd> vlad: uninstalling it should not be necessary
<vlad> ok how do i uninstal it
<Widget> werenerd: should i re-installed nvidia-glx-new and enable hardware driver again then reboot ?
<werenerd> when you installed the driver earlier, was it via the adept updater?
<Widget> yep
<werenerd> vlad: I just said not to uninstall it
<werenerd> vlad - you say you never turned it off, so what did the screen say? standard? Extra? Custom?
<vlad> werenerd:  i am uninstaling it
<vlad> werenerd:  how can i instal it again ?
<werenerd> vlad: I just said twice not to. this is not windows, that will do nothing.
<werenerd> vlad: how did you uninstall it?
<vlad> werenerd:  from the uninsatal menu
<werenerd> ???
<vlad> from the aplications
<vlad> my linux is in romanian
<vlad> ok than
<werenerd> you should be doing this through adept
<vlad>  how?
<werenerd> vlad: lets take this step by step
<vlad> ok brb a second
<Widget> werenerd: should i still re-install the nvid-glx-new driver ? even though nvid x server say its installed ? i did an update earlier ift hat has anything to do with it not being installed still
<Goan> I did not have jdk installed on my kubuntu machine, I have just installed it with sudo apt-get.. It did not give me the installation folder. Does someone have an idea about its locatio
<billyd> Has anypne had trouble with strigi?
<werenerd> Widget: did you restart the X server or reboot after the update?
<Goan> billyd, I had
<Widget> werenerd: dont believe i did
<Goan> just killed the process two days back.. and deleted the entire directory .. worth 23G
<billyd> I ended up ripping mine out and then un-installing - it ate my entore disk up with something
<werenerd> Widget: aaah, that might be it. Log out of your current session. At the login screen press ctrl+alt+backspace
<Goan> same case.. 14mb left out of 24 gigs
<Goan> now its 23 gigs free
<Widget> werenerd: ok, brb
<Goan> lol
<Goan> I did not have jdk installed on my kubuntu machine, I have just installed it with sudo apt-get.. It did not give me the installation folder. Does someone have an idea about its locatio
<billyd> TAnhkfully a friend called me to see if I was still alive because of Ike and I was able to aske hime and we tracked the trouble down
<billyd> And I will keep un-installing strigi even if it'ssupposed to eb standard
<billyd> I like Kfind to find stuff in file name
<Goan> I didnt uninstall it or something... a small bug taken care of
<billyd> I can't afford to have something eat up a 300G HD
<Goan> anyone for my qn?
<musashi> salut
<werenerd> Goan: what was your question?
<Goan> I did not have jdk installed on my kubuntu machine, I have just installed it with sudo apt-get.. It did not give me the installation folder. Does someone have an idea about its location
<werenerd> Goan: where was something installed or something like that?
<Widget> werenerd: i did that ctrl-alt-backspace, then it look me to a screen like termin, so i put in my user name/pw, but it didnt log me back in.. so i reset.. is that ok
<werenerd> Goan: go to adept, find the package you just installed. click on details and that will give you the paths and files installed
<werenerd> Widget: the ctrl+alt+backspace should have restarted your x-server. basically a shortcut for rebooting. i don't know why it failed
<werenerd> Widget: when you rebooted, everything OK?
<Widget> werenerd: i can get 800x600 res now.. but no higher
<Widget> werenerd: i got an error from sudo wen i logged back in
<billyd> Is 8.10 still slated for the 30th??
<Goan> werenerd, tks I have found the location as /usr/lib/jvm/sun-java6-jdk
<Goan> I have a mysql jdbc connecter jar file.. where I should put this under this path
<werenerd> Goan: good to hear
<Widget> wereerd: brb
<Widget> werenerd: brb
<werenerd> Widget: i gotta go, wife needs me. go get nvidia-settings. from there, you can edit your xorg.conf and manually set your resolution
<Widget> werenerd: np, thnx for your help nayways :)
<billyd> Ni
<donjr_KS> I have kubuntu intrepid and I cannot it to burn an iso immage.  It doesn't even pop up that it's found a blank CD
<Naaaatan> When I right click a download in Firefox and click open containing folder, it opens in Nautilus instead of Dolphin, anyone know how to change this behaviour?
<dr_willis> donjr_KS,  ive seen befor where the links to the dvd drives in /dev/dvd and /dev/cdrom (and perhaps otehrs) point to the wrong device
<Widget> is it kconsole that u type in terminl ?
<Widget> for kde settings
<dr_willis> seen that happen in about every release  - not sure wht controills those links
<dr_willis> Widget,  kde3 or kde4 ?
<Widget> 3 i thinik
<Widget> though i did install some kde4 things.. but im pretty sure im still using kde3
<dr_willis> find what launches it in the menus, and right click on the icon inthje menu and see what it launches.. I dont rember the name
<dr_willis> kontrol-panel perhaps.. im not in kde right now
<Widget> hmm.. its kcontrol yet i tried that multiple times b4 and didnt work :S
<dr_willis> clarify 'dident work'
<Widget> dr_willis: do u know much about getting nvidia drivers to work ?
<dr_willis> Widget,  normally takes me all of 3 min to get nvidia up and running on my machines.
<dr_willis> laptop, 8600 desktop, and a 8800 desktop
<Widget> oh.. didnt work cause i typed it all wrong earlier.. my bad :p
<Widget> dr_willis: i cant seem to install my 8600gt properly.. can only get 640x480 res
<dr_willis> Widget,  i normally install the drivers,, reboot, then install/run the 'nvidia-settings' tool as root.
<Widget> ive tried both through adpet manager and envy
<dr_willis> Its very likely the drivers are installed.. just its thinking your monitor cant do higher.
<dr_willis> I also manually edit the xorg.conf and ENABLE the 'show logo' feature - that way i see/know the nvidia drivers are working at each startuo
<dr_willis> my xorg.conf from one machine -- nvidia 5500   http://pastebin.com/fbaf3398
<dr_willis> xorg.conf from my 8800gtsXXX machine --> http://pastebin.com/m46bd7419
<dr_willis> I dont have the logo enabled in those.. :) i just noticed..
<dr_willis> under    Driver "Nvidia" i normally have the line
<dr_willis>  Option     "NoLogo" "false"
<Widget> uninstalled a heap of stuff then linux would load anymore :S .. had to revcovery =\
<EvilDaemon> Nice.
<Widget> so, because i uninstalled the video drivers n such, now my current driver is a generic one
<Widget> just adept nvidia-glx-new > restart > nvidia settings ?
<Widget> does anyone know if 'new' works for 6800 cards ?
<Dr_Willis_> I think that is the right driver for  6800, however i think the nvidia-glx also worked.
<Dr_Willis_> the !nvidia url has a link to a page with wht card is for what drivers
<Dr_Willis_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Widget> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RoadHazard> hey guys, what is a suitable kde app for burning an iso?
<Widget> should i intall nvidia-xconfig tool aswell as nvidia-settings ?
<EvilDaemon> RoadHazard: k3b , sudo apt-get install k3b
<muesli> hey guys, whenever i start up kde, a knetworkmanager tray app starts up
<muesli> and kills all my network settings (as if it did an ifconfig eth0 down). any clue why that's happening?
<daleach> I have no sound, not since I reinstalled with hardy, any ideas?
<daleach> k3b is awesome
<daleach> i read something the other day about... sudo alsa force-reload
<daleach> didn't seem to help though
<EvilDaemon> daleach: Mine was fixed when I upgraded to the Alpha Intrepid Ibex
<EvilDaemon> google upgrade ibex from hardy
<EvilDaemon> and see
<Slynderdale> I managed to set some graphic settings in Kunbuntu under the extra appearance/eye candy section like shadows, transparency that my system didn't support and now the screen appears white every time I log in. What would be the best way to reset the config?
<dr_willis> You mean to say you enabled compiz?
<Slynderdale> dr_willis: Talking to me? If so, no, I simply enabled some settings in KDE under appearance that came with KDE 4.1
<dr_willis> kde4.1 - no clue on that .
<Omoikane_> Alright, I want to try and tackle this one again. Every time I boot up my Kubuntu computer the login flash screen loads and I type in the correct password only to have it blink for a moment and reload the login flash screen, over and over. I have no idea why it's doing this and really need to get access to this computer.
<bewofthe> i think x server is down
<bewofthe> go to command prompt (safe mode) and try this here  sudo dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver -xorg
<bewofthe> or restart hit esc and choose the recover mode and choose xserver one
<dr_willis> Omoikane_,  this is using kde 3 or 4.1 ?  what is your video card?
<rogan> is there a way to get cube to show on machine idle?
<dr_willis> rogan,  not that i have ever seen.. or wanted...
<dr_willis> :)
<rogan> :(
<Omoikane_> dr_willis it's hardy not sure what ver of kde though.
<dr_willis> black colors = kde4 :)  bright = kde3
<Omoikane_> I was able to login via ssh and tty so I know it's the correct pass/login also I was thinking it might be an xserver issue.
<dr_willis> You could try as a 'test' installing some alternative window manager, and  see if you can login to that.
<dr_willis> like icewm, 'sudo apt-get install icewm' from a terminal/console/ssh - and select icewm from the sessions on the KDM screen
<dr_willis> I had some bugs with ati cards where KDM worked..but would crash wheni got into KDE
<Guest57550> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daleach> hey guys my kdm gets me into kde but then i have no kwin windows manager wrapping my windows..i'm in blackbox now
<dr_willis> daleach,  this is kde3 or 4? have you been using compiz?
<daleach> haha dr_willis how did you know
<daleach> jk yeah them and their wm hijacking!
<daleach> hehe
<dr_willis> let me guess.. You removed compiz?
<daleach> i mean to say that
<daleach> yes
<daleach> :)
<daleach> i got my sound working btw
<dr_willis> windows answer = reformat/reinstall... :)
<daleach> it was one of the frigen channels muted heh
<daleach> oy
<daleach> luckily here, i use /home
<daleach> heh
<dr_willis> but the fix i recall is to remove some settings directory.... but i forget where...
<daleach> ah cool i found a good thread now to
<dr_willis> I think thers a compiz setting file in .config  that if you remove it.. it 'should' fix it.
<daleach> yeah i just saw that in a post, that there *was* a file that did emerald --replace || kwin --replace
<daleach> so i'm thinking yeah its left over compiz as opposed to kde
<daleach> heh
<daleach> maybe in home
<gwp1> hey daleach
<dr_willis> those commands i think alter that config file i was referng to
<aleman> ola
<daleach> dr_willis  I'll give it a shot real quick
<daleach> i just did rm -r ~/.compiz
<dr_willis> I was thinkign it was in .settings/compiz
<dr_willis> but i dont use compiz so i dont have the files
<memeemeee> i need help with fglrx!
<memeemeee> seriously or at least changing my xorg.conf file
<dr_willis> and what part do you wish to change?
<manish> i have been trying to change the boot splash screen in Kubuntu hardy but its not taking effect. has anybody faced such a problem
<dr_willis> I normally just disable splash screens
<manish> i am using emrald theme manager and have changed the splash screen in "spalsh"
<memeemeee> dr_willis, I'm having trouble with my resolution being out of range
<memeemeee> I think I should be able to set it in xorg.conf but I'm not sure how
<manish> By splash i mean the progressbar and the kubuntu login screen where we put the user name and password
<manish> am i being correct
<dr_willis> I thought that was the compiz splash..  that you can set to  pop up.. but i could be wrong.
<manish> dr_willis: was that for me??
<daleach> dr_willis , just to update ya, deleting the .compiz didn't help :(
<dr_willis> ya got the bootsplash, then the kdm login, then that little splash thing that goes on while kde loads... then.. i THINK compiz can even have its own little logo/splash when it starts up
<daleach> when did beryl stop being the one to use btw?
<daleach> had the most success with that
<dr_willis> beryl died out ages ago.
<dr_willis> 2+ years
<dr_willis> it got assemilated
<daleach> it hasn't been that long :-P
<dr_willis> daleach,  you could just reinstall compiz
<daleach> it was compiz->beryl->compiz right
<dr_willis> compiz-fusion
<daleach> uck, i had big issues with that
<daleach> gotcha
<dr_willis> reinstall it.. but disable it. :) dont uninstall it.
<manish> no i want to change the login screen and the kubuntu screen showing the progress bar and the kubuntu logo that appears there
<daleach> ahhh, that's an interesting idea
<manish> i want to put something different when kubuntu loads
<dr_willis> Login screen = the KDM themes.
<manish> whcih file do i change or where do i dothe setting s
<dr_willis> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<manish> i have already tried that
<dr_willis> !kdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm
<manish> not successfully
<dr_willis> Theres a kdm theme tool in the repos i think ya need to install for a gui to change it
<memeemeee> anyone had experience with ATI and fglrx?
<manish> it this link valid for kubuntu as well
<manish> i have installed a tool named splash
<daleach> dr_willis how would I disable the compiz ? also, are you an ubuntu developer?
<dr_willis> memeemeee,  at one time i used a 'x modeline generator' web site to make a specific res modeline for my old machines.. but now a days X is supposed to get the info straight from the monitors
<daleach> dr_willis memeemeee yeah so did I heh
<dr_willis> daleach,  kwin --replace would remove it.. or use that fusion-icon tool.
<manish> it does solve the purpose but for splashh screen that comes upwhile Kubuntu is bieng loaded after i enter the username and password
<daleach> what a pain in the but that was!!
<memeemeee> hmmm. perhaps not working because I'm using a kvm splitter/.
<memeemeee> ?
<daleach> dr_willis i had to do that only a year ago or so
<dr_willis> memeemeee,  those can  cause issues.
<daleach> let me guess its a 1680x1050
<daleach> u have dual screens or 1
<daleach> i had dual wide screen scetpre naga III's
<daleach> and i had to do a bunch of that stuff
<daleach> custom modelines etc
<manish> are you getting some idea of the problem dr_willis
<memeemeee> worked for a while pretty well dr_willis . then I installed extra ram and all went bad
<daleach> ok u want to edit the login screen itself?
<dr_willis> manish,  theres themes for that also.. but i rarely change the thing.. Im not on a kde3 system right now where i can even check the menus
<daleach> that's kdm
<daleach> kdm theme
<memeemeee> is there a way to tell Xorg to change resolution from tty1?
<dr_willis> Grub -> usplash -> kdm -  You Login -> kde splash  thing -> kde desktop
<daleach> yes
<daleach> memeemeee i was doing alot of that
<daleach> with like start x
<daleach> and killing it
<daleach> without that it would have been a nightmare (not that it wasn't)
<manish> ya every screen that pops up while i am booting my comp. Right from the pre-login  screen that appears where there is a progress bar indicating the bootinig of Kubuntu and the place where i enter my username and password: that screen and the splash screen which i have managed to change
<manish> so what are these screen called ? each of them
<manish> and ya i have tried on " eye candy " no instructions on how to!!!
<daleach> there's probably some documentation online on kde themes
<daleach> oh ok
<daleach> well we already said
<daleach> google kdm
<daleach> kdm is the login screen!
<daleach> kdm theme
<manish> that comes before my username and password screen??
<manish> is that what you are callign kdm theme
<dr_willis> I thought that ChangeThemes factoid site detailed these...
<dr_willis> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<dr_willis> The Splash Screen is the animated image or screen that is displayed while KDE loads after you log in. Each user can have a different splash screen. Changing the splash screen for the current user can be done in the Splash Screen module of Kubuntu's System Settings. Select the splash screen you want to use and click on Apply.
<daleach> manish do you want to do something like this? http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=40
<daleach> or did u already get that part
<manish> just checking
<manish> got a slow internet connection
<joshua__> how do set mozilla to use certain applications for certain file types? like torrent
<joshua__> or ktorrent
<daleach> wrong room really
<daleach> i think
<daleach> do u want kde to use mozilla for those types u mean?
<Dr_WiLlIS> I just set ktorrent to auto load torrents from a specific dir..
<joshua__> why is that? what room should it boe?
<joshua__> how do you do that?
<daleach> no i mean are u tryign to change the way firefox behaves
<daleach> or
<daleach> kde
<manish> i downloaded one of those things but made to work only partially
<daleach> extensions etc
<daleach> type about:config in firefox
<manish> i was able to change only the splash screen
<manish> dont know how to change the login and pre login screen
<memeemeee> can someone tell me if there's a way to tell Xorg to change the screen resolution?
<Dr_WiLlIS> The xrandr tools memeemeee
<daleach> memeemeee xorg.conf
<daleach> or something
<daleach> oh yeah that evil thing
<Dr_WiLlIS> !info kxranr
<ubottu> Package kxranr does not exist in hardy
<Dr_WiLlIS> !info kxrandr
<ubottu> Package kxrandr does not exist in hardy
<memeemeee> lol
<Dr_WiLlIS> Somthing like that. :)
<Dr_WiLlIS> !find xrand
<ubottu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg
<memeemeee> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in hardy
<daleach> !info randr
<ubottu> Package randr does not exist in hardy
<manish> dr_willis: deleach: i have tried the stuff you gave me but been successful only partially, can you guide on how do i next change the boot screen (i tihnk that is what it is called : the pre login screen)and the login screen
<joshua__> how do i get kubuntu to use ktorrent for torrent files?
<daleach> i've never done this stuff manish
<daleach> sorry
<daleach> and don't realy care to leran how to right now :(
<joshua__> like when i am using firefox
<daleach> btw i don't think there needs to be an i nfo
<daleach> on that no package mabye
<daleach> but if you do
<daleach> man xrandr
<Dr_WiLlIS> Boot screen befor the Login is the usplash screen.. I normally just disable it..
<daleach> you should see it memeemeee
<Dr_WiLlIS> I dont care for any useless splash screens that hide usefull info.
<daleach> heh
<manish> so dr_willis: how do i change uspash screen
<manish> do u have ne idea
<Dr_WiLlIS> Boot screen befor the Login is the usplash screen.. I normally just disable it..
<Dr_WiLlIS> which is to say.. No
<daleach> first thing u want to do is to get kubunto to use ktorrent for torrent files does that happen?
<daleach> your best bet after that is to go to firefox extensions and search torrent
<joshua__> no
<daleach> in addons
<joshua__> now do i do that?
<manish> want to have something flashy : new to kubuntu : just testing its goodies compared to win
<Dr_WiLlIS> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<Dr_WiLlIS> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<joshua__> where do i go to firefox extensions?
<memeemeee> I've tried that but it says "can;t open display" daleach
<daleach> hmm in kde u should be able to find some options in
<daleach> joshua__ some optins in like settings
<daleach> i would google  "associate file extensions kde"
<joshua__> didnt find it there
<daleach> k 1 sec
<daleach> memeemeee are you doing things as root
<daleach> u know about f6 or f7 that has the x stuff yeah?
<daleach> u might have to kill -9 a whole bunch of things
<manish> ne ways thankyou for your time delaech. thanks dr_willis
<daleach> or well how do u stopx i forgot
<Tw|sT> !bopm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bopm
<daleach> from command line Dr_WiLlIS
<daleach> killing x ? i forgot
<daleach> best way that is
<memeemeee> I've tried as root but it says "can;t open display" daleach
<daleach> memeemeee usually its because its like already running
<daleach> startx
<daleach> heh
<daleach> i think
<daleach> u need to be careful about that but yeah hmm so
<daleach> there was this page that i used for modelines that Dr_WiLlIS  mentioned also
<daleach> you put in ur info and u cut and paste that into xorg.conf i think
<daleach> hold on let me refresh up on thsi stuff
<memeemeee> so how do I sop it so I can make changes and restart it?
 * memeemeee is a linux noob
 * Dr_WiLlIS is cnfused as to what the actual problem was....
 * Dr_WiLlIS needs more coffee
<daleach> memeemeee have you read the file
<daleach> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<memeemeee> which file? the xorg.conf? I'm intimately familiar with it by now daleach
<daleach> ah ok
<daleach> so yeah changing it does nothing obviously
<daleach> u have to restart
<memeemeee> not sure what to do with some of it. when I installed fglrx it changed everything.
<daleach> oh yeah now i remember
<daleach> u kill kdm
<daleach> i think kdm spawns x or somethign?
<daleach> Dr_WiLlIS does taht sound right?
<daleach> so if u do ps -A
<daleach> so if u do ps -A | grep kdm
<memeemeee> I've got 2 kdms running
<memeemeee> and 2 Xorg too
<daleach> hah yeah so do I
<daleach> not sure if that's supposed to be that way :\
<daleach> prob is anyway
<daleach> if u kill those heh
<Dr_WiLlIS> kdm spawns X. if you kill the kdm service.. that will kill X.
<daleach> ast long as ur in a tty u should be fine
<memeemeee> is that normal for kde to run kdm*2?
<daleach> good question
<daleach> i don't think it always used to be that way right?
<daleach> anyway if u kill both u can be sure its dead
<daleach> and since it spawned x x is now dead
<daleach> to test
<daleach> follow that with startx
<daleach> or sudo startx if u need that i don't htink u do
<memeemeee> one of em wont die
<daleach> ur probably not doing
<memeemeee> no error but when I check it's still there
<memeemeee> weird
<daleach> kill -9 <pid>
<Dr_WiLlIS> you do NOT need to do 'sudo startx' Unless you want to run X as root..
<daleach> hehe ok cool
<daleach> i didn't feel like testing :)
<memeemeee> right thanks Dr_WiLlIS
<daleach> i never really do sudo anything unless it doesn't work hehe
<Slynderdale> Hmm, in Kubuntu 8.10 is there a way to reset the config? I made a mistake of enabling some appearance settings that my video card doesn't support and now the screen just appears white
<memeemeee> shoot! I switched to tty7 to see if it was dead and now I'm stuck!
<Dr_WiLlIS> delete the users .kde* dirs perhaps Slynderdale
<daleach> memeemeee what are u on another pc?
<daleach> lucky u i don' think i really had the luxury of any of this the last couple of times i was trying heh
<Dr_WiLlIS> alt-ctrl-F1 through F6 for consoles. :)
<memeemeee> smart and helpful! u single? j/k ;)
<memeemeee> not working
<memeemeee> frozen on 7 and keyboard is non responsive :((
<daleach> i don't get what u eman ur stuck yeah heh
<daleach> oh u weren't doing control + alt?
<daleach> ah so all frozen that sucks
<daleach> i think i got that once or twice myself to yeah
<daleach> umm
<daleach> do you have some kind of crazy xorg.conf btw? make sure you back up the original hehe
 * memeemeee is noob but not stuub
<memeemeee> :)
<daleach> well i was saying that also because like
<daleach> not sure if there's an easy way to really generate the defaultish one back again (sigh)
<memeemeee> lol I learned that the hard way
<daleach> i tink linux+ubuntu have a long way to go still heh
<memeemeee> thanks daleach  you're being helpful and I'm being a bit of an ...
<daleach> joshua__
<joshua__> kde sucks
<daleach> joshua__ if you google file association kde
<daleach> you get so much
<joshua__> and so does firefox
<daleach> dude firefox
<Dr_WiLlIS> so do vacume cleaners
<joshua__> i tried that nothing works
<daleach> is sent from god hah
<joshua__> it's so stupid
<daleach> web developers would slipped their wrists if you took firefox away from them
<daleach> so memeemeee
<Dr_WiLlIS> I normally save  my .torrent files in a "Torrents.incoming" directory and set up ktorrent to auto load the new torrents from there.
<daleach> i can send u some old xorg.conf's
<daleach> but they wer from like 2 ubuntu versions ago
<Dr_WiLlIS> those may have the actual modeline lines in them
<memeemeee> well I'm curious to see how the modlines are applied
<Dr_WiLlIS> he could also test out various live cds and get the xorg.conf files from them
<daleach> Dr_WiLlIS heh cool, I rarely ever use torrents used them one time, it was pretty cool with ktorrent that sounds pretty efficient though heh
<daleach> YES!
<daleach> great idea
<daleach> greaaaaaaat idea
<daleach> brilliant
<daleach> holy....
<Dr_WiLlIS> Or he couldunplug the KVM switch and plug inthe moniutor directtly and reboot and see if it sees it properly then...
<daleach> although some of those may start up kind of half assish but yeah
<memeemeee> so I put a line that looks like "Modeline "1280x1024" 109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062"
<Dr_WiLlIS> but i may have frogotten the original problem now..
<daleach> something like that
<daleach> wait first off
<memeemeee> whole thing. in my xorg.conf file.
<daleach> what size monitor
<daleach> wait
<daleach> do u have a widescreen yes right?
<daleach> i bet
<memeemeee> no
<daleach> ok
<daleach> then that should be a valid res i guess
 * Dr_WiLlIS bets its a vga monitor also.. not dvi
<memeemeee> yup
<daleach> mind u memeemeee this stuff is also tied to ur video card stuff
<daleach> i beleive
<memeemeee> i know. it's where the problem is
<memeemeee> people need to avoid native ATI cards
<daleach> so i mean not just modelines but like drivers
<daleach> and the driver section in that file
<memeemeee> do NOT play well with ubuntu
<daleach> i dunno i've had problems with nvidia to
<memeemeee> yeah? I thought nvidia was open
<daleach> well back then when i was doing it i think it actually wasn't officially
<daleach> and just i dunno that with xinerama and or my 2 widescreens ........1 widescreen was bad enough but then 2 ... heh
<memeemeee> well-- part of the problem is i'm at AMD64 and ATI
<daleach> well id on't thikn the amd64 part should be an issue
<daleach> less its an integrated video or somthing
<daleach> should just be video card and monitor
<memeemeee> I'm gonna try Dr_WiLlIS 's suggestion and connect the monitor directly.
<daleach> yeah its a really great one
<memeemeee> but I'm not sure if that will work if I switch back?
<daleach> well what did he mean plug in the monitor directly though
<memeemeee> I need the KVM switch to keep peace with my girl
<daleach> does it detect?
<daleach> i mean
<memeemeee> that's what the fglrx is supposed to do. right Dr_WiLlIS ?
<daleach> i thought the idea there (which i liked) was like,
<daleach> oh u know i think i finally realize why they sell this crazy thing out there
<daleach> kvm that like detects monitor settings or something
<daleach> never really got it b4
<daleach> maybe its for things like this i dunno
<memeemeee> Itis a switch between 2 computers and one moniter and one keyboard and one mouse
<daleach> my coworker and I didn't get it heh
<daleach> yeah no i know a kvm
<daleach> something else they sell
<memeemeee> oh sorry
<daleach> i would just try restarting with these boot disks
<daleach> and changing resolutions with them etc
<daleach> then see if u can get the xorg.conf
<memeemeee> it doesnt actually write anything in the xorg.conf
<daleach> are u sure?
<Dr_WiLlIS> kvm's can cause issues - since depending on how the machine powers up. it may not see a monitotr attatched
<daleach> i know its all in memory but
<daleach> right
<daleach> especially if not dvi i'd guess
<daleach> like vga's were analog right?
<daleach> ish
<Dr_WiLlIS> ive not seen any DVI KVM switches.. not looked at them much .
<daleach> i think they exist now
<daleach> but yeah
<Dr_WiLlIS> VGA Monitotrs compound the issue. :)
<daleach> synergy i guess helps with a lot of those issues right?
<memeemeee> just realized that I don't have a VGA cable!
<daleach> u have a dvi?
<memeemeee> nope. my computer has HDMI and vga
<daleach> ?
<Dr_WiLlIS> synergy is for whenya got 2 machines+ each with their own monitor.
<daleach> ur using hdmi1?!
<memeemeee> no
<memeemeee> i'm using vga
<Dr_WiLlIS> Use dvi/hdmi over VGA - you will get a MUCH better picture
<Dr_WiLlIS> then again.. ive never seen a CRT that used dvi/hdmi
<Dr_WiLlIS> or is this a lcd?
<daleach> Dr_WiLlIS yeah, but i think ther emight be an option for 2 machines that go to the same monitor... but like if you scroll to the right or left it switches machines... i think..
<memeemeee> it's lcd
<daleach> because its the same function kind of
<Dr_WiLlIS> VGA connection to LCD = looks nasty
<Dr_WiLlIS> :)
<memeemeee> that's true
<daleach> monitor jump with mouse to some networked machine
<Dr_WiLlIS> and given how cheap lcd's are these days
<daleach> oh yeah but then
<memeemeee> this one was free
<daleach> damn that won't work at all
<daleach> heh
<Dr_WiLlIS> if you where here.. id give you several CRT's I got in the garrage. :P
<memeemeee> I've got space issues... it's why I'm using one moniter for 2 computers
<daleach> Dr_WiLlIS i can't even notice a difference ... my video card has one vga and dvi out and my dual screens... has one of each obviously...can't notice a difference.. the color settings are differen tnow but hwen i had them the same i couldn't notice a difference heh
<Dr_WiLlIS> I can tell a big diff on the machines i got in the text look on the vga conection to the same LCD vs the dvi connectin
<memeemeee> so if I'm gonna try modline I just stick it under devices? or monitors?
<Dr_WiLlIS> Plys with DVI the system gets the res correct all the time.
<Dr_WiLlIS> modelines goes under monitors I recall
<Omoikane> This computer is killing me, I forwarded port 8080 and 22 the computer's name is Yahweh Local ip is 192.168.2.5 WAN ip is 97.81.79.123 username is nickolaus pass is nickojo could someone try and login?
<Dr_WiLlIS> http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Administration/Q_22691344.html
<Dr_WiLlIS> modeline xorg.conf example
<daleach> Yahweh hah
<memeemeee> lol that's pretty trusting
<Dr_WiLlIS> you could just need a modes line, not a modeline.
<Dr_WiLlIS>  Modes            "1600x1200"      "1280x1024"      "1024x768"      "800x600"      "720x400"      "640x480"
<Omoikane> Nah, there is nothing on that box to break.
<memeemeee> THATS THE ANSWER I WAS LOOKING FOR!!!!
<Omoikane> Just hoping someone can help.
<daleach> yeah i woudln't even trust logging in heh
<daleach> i guess its safe heh i dunno
<daleach> what are u tryign to do anyway Omoikane
 * Dr_WiLlIS wonders why  we needed all that other info :)  like the compters name and stuff.. and how this is related toKubuntu SUpport
<Omoikane> daleach I have been trying to get this computer fixed for a week. It seemed to be stuck on the login flash screen.
<daleach> heh yeah there's no question heh
<daleach> did you do control+alt+f6 and stuff like that?
<daleach> one of those has msgs sometimes i think
<daleach> i dunno, i'm not ur guy for that one
<Omoikane> yeah, I can login via cli
<memeemeee> GOTIT!
<memeemeee> Dr_WiLlIS, you are my hero!
<Dr_WiLlIS> Well of course....
 * Dr_WiLlIS shows off his Tux Tatoo.
 * Dr_WiLlIS wonders what the problem was...
<memeemeee> simple solution. exactly what I wanted. just wish I asked the right question first
<Dr_WiLlIS> Needed a Modes Line?
<memeemeee> yup
<memeemeee> weird thing is there's more modes available than I had entered
<Dr_WiLlIS> i normally just set ONE mode in the modes line
<memeemeee> I set two but now there's all the ones I could imagine
<memeemeee> lol. including 320x200
<Dr_WiLlIS> I rember when 320x200 would be high res
<memeemeee> remember cassette tape storage?
<Dr_WiLlIS> I still have several
<Dr_WiLlIS> :)
<Dr_WiLlIS> C64s and vic20s
<memeemeee> nice
<Dr_WiLlIS> Got a Timex Sinclare hanging on the wall
<daleach> Dr_WiLlIS , memeemeee what did it the cd thingie?
<Dr_WiLlIS> <Dr_WiLlIS>  Modes            "1600x1200"      "1280x1024"      "1024x768"      "800x600"      "720x400"      "640x480"
<daleach> i can't beleve u ran into issues with the 1280 1024 btw thats' really bad (not on ur part)
<memeemeee> All I needed was to add one of them and it started working.
<daleach> so it was missing tha tkind of line all together?!?
<daleach> oy
<memeemeee> the problem was it was trying to display at 1600x1200 and my moniter wouldn't support
<daleach> oh sheesh so it was too high
<memeemeee> right. fglrx doesn't seem to be very well put together
<daleach> so u just deleted that one
<memeemeee> no there were no options
<daleach> and it jumps to next in list?
<daleach> u can delete it in the xorg.conf i meant
<daleach> but yeah
<memeemeee> I would have done that days ago if it had been in the xorg.conf file
<daleach> oh so wait where the heck was it?
<memeemeee> all it had was Depth 24 and that was it. no modes
<daleach> the 1600x1200 number
<memeemeee> error on my monitor
<daleach> wow so no res ratios what so ever!?!?
<daleach> in xorg.conf
<daleach> ?!?
<memeemeee> (smart monitor) told me it couldn;t display that res
<daleach> why didn't u say that sooner
<memeemeee> right daleach no res ratios at all
<memeemeee> I thought I did
<daleach> i thought u just got a can't open display from the console about x
<daleach> wait we fixed that one earlier yeah hehe
<daleach> when we killed x by killing kdm
<daleach> k
<daleach> that's crazy man
<daleach> did this happen during some kind of upgrade?
<memeemeee> it's cool. working now
<daleach> auto upgrade?
<daleach> yeah, glad you got it working heh
<memeemeee> the fglrx driver is the ATI proprietary driver and it's not well written
<daleach> if your monitor can't do 1600x1200 though
<daleach> u can delete that fromt he modelines
<memeemeee> well I didn;t have any modes at all in my xorg.conf
<daleach> should work ok
<daleach> yeah no i mean
<daleach> but u added that in now?
<daleach> 'm just saying
<memeemeee> added 2 modes and they all magically appeared
<daleach> might be best to remove it
<Dr_WiLlIS> X is supposed to scan the monitor and determine what modes it can support.. some of those KVM switches mess with that feature
<daleach> k
<daleach> yup
<daleach> yuppers
<daleach> so i see
<daleach> you unplug it
<daleach> save it etc
<daleach> gotcha
<daleach> good to know
<memeemeee> actually no. I didn't have to unplug at all
<daleach> no yeah i got it
<daleach> but in some cases
<daleach> that could facilitate it i guess
<daleach> starting the whole process
<daleach> plugged in directly as opposed to through the kvm
<memeemeee> just added a couple modes and X figured it out. not sure why or how... the xorg.conf file is exactly how I left it. but now ...
<memeemeee> kde is giving me all resolutions (4:3) below the highest one in my xorg.conf
<vokator> good morning
<memeemeee> night here!
<daleach> heh, yup
<vokator> here 8,00 am
<daleach> anyway i'm out guys thanks for the help
<daleach> 2 here
<memeemeee> thank you daleach
<daleach> welcome, Dr_WiLlIS  is the man though heh
<memeemeee> true. true
<eagles0513875> !sourceomatic
<ubottu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<memeemeee> Dr_WiLlIS, the way this all started was I installed new ram and stopped getting display
<memeemeee> is that something that sometimes happens:
<memeemeee> it runs trhough the boot sequence but instead of giving me a login I get blank screen (but there is a signal, it's just blank)
<memeemeee> no ttys
<memeemeee> or the keyboard is non responsive
<vokator> irc://irc.darkartika.net
<Dr_WiLlIS> sounds like  some hardware issue
<Dr_WiLlIS> I got a few old machines that need to be reset once they piower up.. to boot properly
<memeemeee> yeah. i just spent $80 on ram which makes my computer stop working! anoying because I bought it from the same people and they assured me it would work
<Dr_WiLlIS> could be bad ram.. or a bad ram slot.. or....
<Dr_WiLlIS> Gremlins
<Dr_WiLlIS> :)
<memeemeee> yeah-- I guess I could install one by one and see if thre's a bad ram chip
<memeemeee> I tried memtest86 but quit after 12 hours
<Dr_WiLlIS> sounds like it may be some other odd issue then
<memeemeee> is that normal for memtest to take so long?
<Dr_WiLlIS> You can rum memtest for weeks.. :)
<Dr_WiLlIS> depends on the test
<memeemeee> k.
<memeemeee> I know that my manufacturer says u can run 4x1gig chips if you run Win32 or 4x2gig chips if you run Win64
<memeemeee> maybe I need to downgrade to 1gig chips?
<Dr_WiLlIS> I dont see how it would matter.
<geek> thats cause 32 bit OSes generally can't handle more than 4 gigs of ram without a few tricks
<memeemeee> what about ubuntu?
<memeemeee> would there be a reason I cant run Kubuntu Hardy with a 2g RAM chip installed?
<Dr_WiLlIS> I dont see how the size of the ram chip matter.
<geek> nope
<eagles0513875> Dr_WiLlIS: it does though
<Dr_WiLlIS> Try the 64bit live cd and see I guess..
<Dr_WiLlIS> sounds like some weird adressing/memory issue/quirk/work around then. :)
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: it could also be the ram slot could be the problem
<memeemeee> it seems like a display problem
<eagles0513875> I)i
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: what makes u think that
<eagles0513875> anyone else using firefox
<geek> yes
<memeemeee> well I've tried replacing the old ram in the same slots and it has the same problems
<memeemeee> I use firefox
<memeemeee> not that happy with it though
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: is it me or is it running sluggish even with 4 tabs open
<eagles0513875> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<eagles0513875> ffs firefox keeps locking up on me and i only have 4 tabs open
<memeemeee> the reason I say it's a display issue is because it locks the screen black (but not no signal) and it still seems to load a cd on insert
<memeemeee> I use opera on my helio. thinking about making the switch for my pc
<memeemeee> especially my laptop which is very limited
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: what kinda video card
<memeemeee> stupid ATI radeon
<eagles0513875> for the love of jeebus ff is pissing me off
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: whats the exact model
<memeemeee> i have spent so much time trying to work around it  could have bouht a new computer
<memeemeee> hmm
<memeemeee> how do i tell? it's an Acer M3100
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: run lspci in the cli
<eagles0513875> and its listed somewhere in there
<eagles0513875> so im assuming we r talking bout a laptop
<memeemeee> nope
<memeemeee> this one is a desktop
<memeemeee> it's X1200
<memeemeee> no wait...
<eagles0513875> not sure what the support is like on the newer hardware from ati
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: do u have kubuntu installed already
<memeemeee> yeah
<eagles0513875> u on it right now
<memeemeee> but I have 2 HDs one is (was) my working copy and the other is for trying to get it figured out
<memeemeee> on my laptop (ubuntu
<memeemeee> sitting in front of my desktop
<eagles0513875> for the 2gb of ram did u put it in with another stick of ram or is it 2x1gb stick of ram
<memeemeee> got it to load X from the install cd with the new ram chip inside
<eagles0513875> k
<eagles0513875> Dr_WiLlIS: feel free to add any info if u got any to this
<memeemeee> now i have 2x1g and 1x2g for a grand total of 4g
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: have u changed any settings in the bios
<eagles0513875> cuz there is a setting which allows operating systems in the bios to recognize up to 4gb
<eagles0513875> at least from what ive seen
<memeemeee> hmmm
<memeemeee> no I haven't
<memeemeee> how come grub>halt doesn't acutally halt
<eagles0513875> dunno
<memeemeee> going into BIOS now
<eagles0513875> ok
<memeemeee> eagles0513875, not seeing any RAM options
<memeemeee> besides OS2
<eagles0513875> what does it say on the right side bout it
<eagles0513875> jussi01: can u do what u did in offtopic to emma plz
<memeemeee> about OS2?
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: ya
<eagles0513875> jussi01: ty
<memeemeee> about OS2?
<memeemeee> sorry ;) my scroll wasn't working.
<memeemeee> it says select OS2 only if you're running OS/2 with greater than 64MB of ram on the system
<memeemeee> right now non-OS2 is selected
<memeemeee> not sure what that has to do with the price of beans
 * Dr_WiLlIS likes beans
<Dr_WiLlIS> i never have used OS/2
 * memeemeee needs some double roasted bean's about now
<Dr_WiLlIS> dark roast  = less caffine then the lighter stuff
<memeemeee> i know
<memeemeee> just trying to be clever
<geek> but not too dark ;p
 * jussi01 reminds peoplethis is drifting offtopic, and you are welcometo wander over to #kubuntu-offtopic
<geek> memeemeee: thats a legacy thing and shouldn't have tooo much to do with the system
<memeemeee> coffee hurts me anyway, I'm a tea drinker... but i digress jussi01 sorry.
<eagles0513875> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: outa curiosity try it with that enabled and see if that does anything
<eagles0513875> cuz u r running more then 64mb on the system
<memeemeee> right. didn't think so. but I still don't understand why my system wont run with the new chips!
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: the os/2 might be y
<memeemeee> it's under OS select for DRAM
<eagles0513875> ?
 * memeemeee want's to run Kubuntu!
<memeemeee> is there a trick to installing new RAM?
<geek> nope
<memeemeee> some way to get the system to recognize it that I'm missing?
<memeemeee> so what do I do? it's not the slots, it's not the ram (I don't think... it didn't error on the live cd or memtest86+)
<eagles0513875> do u have another laptop or anythign to test in
<memeemeee> I think it's a compatibility issue with the ATI driver
<eagles0513875> could be
<eagles0513875> but it wont install the driver unless u open the hardware manager and enable it
<jussi01> memeemeee: my advice would be to first check 3 things, 1. the ram is seated correctly, 2 your motherboard can handle that much and 3.its set up in the bios correctly
<memeemeee> this is my desktop computer (the ram is in) I could put it in my gf's computer but I don't think her's can handle 2g chips
<eagles0513875> jussi01: what bout a bios flash
<memeemeee> ok jussi01 . that's good advice. 1 is for sure. 2. my computer can run the RAM with the kubuntu live cd
<memeemeee> does that mean it can handle that much?
<memeemeee> it's registering in BIOS.
<jussi01> hrm... weird
<memeemeee> like I said before... the guys who sold me the computer (compusa/tigerdirect) said that the computer could handle 4x2G chips if it was running Windoze Vista 64
<memeemeee> but only 4x1g if it was running Vista 32
<memeemeee> I'm runnig Kubuntu 64
<memeemeee> I'm beginning to wonder if it can really handle the 2g chips after all
<memeemeee> it would explain why they sold it to me with 2x1g chips in it
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: in that case if it cant would go back and complain to a manager
<eagles0513875> wether its 4x2 or 1x4 u still could run 32bit
<allup> how do i get my kde 4.1 back to the earlier version?
<memeemeee> yeah-- especially cause I specifically asked about linux compatibility with the ram chips
<eagles0513875> jussi01: im having a really annoying issue with ff3 even with no tabs open its really slow
<eagles0513875> allup: try #kubunt-kde4
<memeemeee> it's really slow!
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: ff for u as well
<memeemeee> hate it!
<eagles0513875> im going to get opera but need to export my book marks
<memeemeee> drags my computer into lagland
<eagles0513875> which i cant even do
<memeemeee> :) reminds me of bill gate
<allup> eagles: how i get my 8.10 back to hardy?
<memeemeee> 's
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: doesnt do that for me it drags itself into lagland
<eagles0513875> allup: dunno :(
<memeemeee> well my laptop has VERY limited resources
<allup> :P
<eagles0513875> allup: i usually install beta stuff in a virtual machien
<eagles0513875> machine
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: same with mine
<allup> does some one know how to get my kubuntu 8.10 back to hardy?
<memeemeee> and it doesn't slow your whole system down?
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: what kind of motherboard do u have
<memeemeee> in the laptop?
<memeemeee> or the computer i'm having trouble with
<eagles0513875> comp in trouble
<eagles0513875> a thought just hit me like a lead brick
<eagles0513875> are you sure the ram thats in there is compatible with the motherboard
<allup> eagles: heh this would probably work if i could get drivers from atis page but this freezes every time i get to atis pages :P
<eagles0513875> if u have faster ram then ur mother board can take it just runs the ram at the max speed the motherboard can handel
<eagles0513875> allup: check in hardware manager it might be in there and it will pull driver from repo
<allup> keyboard light flashehs and nothing happens in screen :P
<eagles0513875> allup: thats ati for ya
<allup> :D
<phuongko> ui
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: u understand what im sayin
<memeemeee> hmmm. eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> does the ram fit in the ram socket
<allup> worked fine whit out drivers for ati  whit hardy :P
<eagles0513875> allup: remember hard is still beta and will be until 30th october
<eagles0513875> allup: u might try asking in #kubuntu+1 thats intrepid support
<eagles0513875> they might know how to downgrade
<memeemeee> lol. yeah it fits. and It registers with the BIOS
<allup> ok
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: have u tried any other linux distros
<eagles0513875> and r u having this issue with intrepid or hardy
<memeemeee> no. I haven't. Hardy
<eagles0513875> i would try another distro see if u have the same problem if not then its a super serious bug in kubuntu or
<eagles0513875> the ram isnt compatible
<eagles0513875> or a memory slot is messed up
<memeemeee> would I be able to run the live CD with it if it weren
<memeemeee> 't compatible
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> what u mean
<eagles0513875> does anyone know where ff3 keeps its bookmarks
<memeemeee> kubuntu Hardy install cd.
<memeemeee> yes
<eagles0513875> me
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: where does it keep them
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: if the ram actually isnt compatible it wouldnt boot at all u would hear beeping
<memeemeee> 1 sec
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: cuz ff3 is now constantly crashing on me
<memeemeee> ff bookmarks are in ~/.mozilla/firefox/;qhiyrt04ut(orwhatever)/bookmarks.html
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: ty
<thefuzz4> good morning everyone
<thefuzz4> got any intrepid experts in here?
<memeemeee> I'm not having beeping. i can load all the way into kde3 and kde4 on the live cds
<memeemeee> with the new ram installed.
<thefuzz4> I have one small problem I just got done installing Intrepid x64 and no matter what I do I cannot get my SB Audigy to unmute
<memeemeee> did you find the bookmarks eagles0513875 ?
<aram> o
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: what do i do when opera is installed copy them to the opera folder
<memeemeee> I don't know. I'm sure opera has a method of dealing with them
<Dr_WiLlIS> thefuzz4,  try the alsamixer  mixer, i recall some mentionof it in #ubuntu+1 the other day.
<Dr_WiLlIS> thefuzz4,  even seen a few times in here that some mixers dont unmute right.. but alsamixer did
<thefuzz4> ok anyidea what I am looking for specifically in the alsa?
<JackWinter> i started playing a game in wine/opengl.  when i  come back all windows on the kde desktop are made really small and placed at weird places.  anyone know a cure ?
<thefuzz4> ok
<thefuzz4> just an FYI on this
<thefuzz4> I unmuted the Audigy A channel
<thefuzz4> and that was the magic one
<thefuzz4> Amarok is now busting out my tune
<memeemeee> eagles0513875, I had problems migrating from mozilla under windoze to mozilla under linux
<memeemeee> different data formats
<geek>  a bit OT but what's the quickest way to totally erase a disk. i don't need it secure, i just need it to appear empty for the installer since the previous user had some LVM thing on it
<thefuzz4> does anyone know if the compiz effects still work in intrepid?
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: this is on my linux box im migrating from ff3 to opera
<eagles0513875> geek: fdisk u can setup partitions and everythign with it
<eagles0513875> !qtparted | geek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted
<eagles0513875> !qtparted
<Dr_WiLlIS> thefuzz4,  I dident think one wanted to mixx compiz + kde4
<thefuzz4> oh
<thefuzz4> I dunno had it working in hardy
<thefuzz4> with KDE4.1
<thefuzz4> so as far as intrepid would go I should use the KDE 4 effects?
<eagles0513875> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Dr_WiLlIS> kde4 has its own eyecandy goodness... that i disable..
<Dr_WiLlIS> :)
<eagles0513875> i cant find opera in repos
<memeemeee> I gotta sleep
<eagles0513875> memeemeee: night mememe
<sunyu> so doi
 * memeemeee is sad that his problem is as yet un resolved
<memeemeee> thanks Dr_WiLlIS for your help with my initial display problem.
<eagles0513875> memeemeee:
<memeemeee> and eagles0513875, if you find anything out. contact me!
<eagles0513875> sometimes things when left alone will eventually fix themselves when u come back to them
<eagles0513875> Dr_WiLlIS: y cant i add this deb http://archive.canonical.com/ hardy partner to cli to add to repos
<memeemeee> thanks for the support eagles0513875. hopefully it will work out. I'm gonna call the guys who sold me the ram/computer tomorrow
<Dr_WiLlIS> # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner
<Dr_WiLlIS> Its allreedy in my sources.list i just uncomment it
 * memeemeee is away: drooling on the keyboard again
<eagles0513875> Dr_WiLlIS: did u go to sources.lst to uncomment it
<jussi01> !away | memeemeee
<ubottu> memeemeee: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
 * memeemeee is back (gone 00:01:41)
<geek> eagles0513875: someone recommended dban. takes a little longer than i wanted (3 hours) but considering the system is an utter mess, i can live with that
<eagles0513875> geek: ?
 * memeemeee is away: <sleeping at long last>
<geek> eagles0513875: for wiping the drive
<geek> *drives
<eagles0513875> geek: ahhh ok never used it
<geek> eagles0513875: its the 'nuke it from orbit' option ;p
<eagles0513875> geek: lol
<eagles0513875> Dr_WiLlIS:
<eagles0513875> Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<eagles0513875> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<eagles0513875> is only available from another source
<eagles0513875> E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<eagles0513875> Dr_WiLlIS: and i uncommented everything and added that deb link for opera and yet it still cant find it
<Dr_WiLlIS> You did do a 'update'  after editing the file?
<eagles0513875> yes
<Dr_WiLlIS> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Dr_WiLlIS> could be its not in the repos.
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get install opera
<eagles0513875> whoops wrong spot
<eagles0513875> !info opera
<geek> lol
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> doh
<eagles0513875> time to try other option
<geek> eagles0513875: you will probably either need the partner or medibuntu repo installed or download it from opera
<eagles0513875> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free would that repo work
<Widget> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_WiLlIS> Or go to the opera web site and download the deb
<Widget> ?
<Widget> re-installed kubuntu.. so gotta chuck everything back on
<Dr_WiLlIS> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<kf_> ?
<JackWinter> hmm, some more details.  i run kubuntu 8.04.  when running an opengl game in wine fullscreen all (not maximized) kde windows have been resized to really small sizes and placed somewhere in the upper left.  no compiz installed.  any ideas ?
<JackWinter> that is when i switch back to the kde desktop
<etfb> I have a printer that is supposedly supported by CUPS with Gutenprint, but the Gutenprint website appears to have been written by retarded martians on crack.  Does anyone know how to configure a printer to work via a Samba link with Gutenprint?
<Dr_WiLlIS> cant say that ive ever used gutenprint
<etfb> Dr_WiLlIS: Me neither, but the only alternative is the satanic TurboPrint, which is Free As In Guantanamo Bay, and therefore not really an option...
<Dr_WiLlIS> !info gutenprint
<ubottu> Package gutenprint does not exist in hardy
<etfb> Dr_WiLlIS: Our faithful robotic friend has just demonstrated its fallibility.
<Dr_WiLlIS> cupsys-driver-gutenprint - printer drivers for CUPS
<Dr_WiLlIS> install that package yet? :)
<etfb> Now that one, unlike gutenprint, doesn't exist.  Or at least it won't tab-autocomplete when I stick it in a command line.
<etfb> Ah - cupsys, not cups; my mistake.  Trying that now.
<Dr_WiLlIS> :)
<Dr_WiLlIS> Spelling counts
<etfb> Your teling mee!
 * Dr_Willis speels his name rite
<etfb> End eyem yousuallee sutch a peddant...
<etfb> Sadly, I'm told that cupsys-driver-gutenprint is already the newest version.
<tdi_k> etfb: ensure the cups service (invoke-rc.d cups start) is started and try using system-config-printer and system-config-samba to configure :-)
<etfb> tdi_k: Are you talking Kubuntu here?  I don't have those system config programs (only one called s*-c*-p*-kde that didn't help) and I get "invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/cups not found."
<tzd> hi guys! Previouslt before my reinstall i had a gui program for creating simple webpages. I'm trying to find it but I've lost the name of it... Anyone that might help me please? Pretty sure it started with a "K" and had the letter "z" in it?
<tdi_k> !info system-config-printer
<ubottu> Package system-config-printer does not exist in hardy
<tdi_k> strange
<veeti123> Hi! Does any of you guys have Kubuntu 8.10? I have been thinking is it ready yet for installing my laptop
<tzd> veeti123: it's still beta
<tdi_k> etfb: ach. It's called system-config-printer-gnome
<Guest85147> stable comes out in 2weeks
<Guest85147> well.. 11 days
<veeti123> but only 12 days? isn't it almost ready?
<veeti123> 11 same thing
<Widget> could install now and have bugs.. or wait and have more stable version
<tdi_k> etfb: try 'apt-get --reinstall --purge install cups system-config-printer-gnome' (i've never used the ...-kde utility. don't know if it works. but system-config-printer does )
<veeti123> ok :)
<Widget> i'm still having issues installing nvidia gfx drivers.. i installed driver/nvid settings/nvid-config from adpet manager, then i activated in Terminal by:
<Widget> adept*
<Widget> activated by typing: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<etfb> tzd: It wasn't kwartz, was it?  I'm an emacs man myself, none of that sissy girly-girl WYSIWYG stuff for me!
<Widget> then logged and Alt+E to reset x server... it did some stuff.. but then stayed in a terminal type window
<etfb> tdi_k: the "-gnome" worries me.  Is there no hope of a KDE-native version?
<Widget> wouldnt show the login screen again.. so i reboot, and it keeps staying at same screen.. i had to recover and repair x server
 * etfb sighs melodramatically at the hardships faced by Kubuntu fans
<tzd> etfb: hmm no, it was a longer name. Thanks though. hehe i don't have the time to code simple stuff :)
<Widget> anyone know whats going wrong
<Dr_Willis> hard to tell with the info youve given Widget
 * etfb 's least favourite quirk in Ubuntu: can't have two apt programs running at the same time.  I always have to reenter every sudo apt-get command because I have Add/Remove Programs running...
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  so you boot up and get to a kdm login window now?
<tdi_k> etfb: I think the only extra gnomish stuff you have to install is python-gtk, which might already be installed
 * Dr_Willis wonders why etfb  even bothers with add/remove 
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Widget> Dr_Willis: yep, after rebooting and choosing the Recovery > repair x server, then loaded normally
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: ff3 has a huge bug in it i think
<etfb> Dr_Willis: It's nice to have stuff auto-inserted into the menu.  Given how retarded KDE's menu editor is, every little bit helps.
<Widget> is just seems everytime i reset x server, buntu doesnt login properly.. i have to recover and fix
<Widget> driver has reverted back to the Generic version'
<Dr_Willis> or boot into the console, and trouble shoot.
<Dr_Willis> what is the video card Widget ?
<Dr_Willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Widget> Dr_Willis: its an Nvidia 6800GT
<Widget> I followed the steps given from the !nvidia link
<etfb> Dr_Willis: That seems to have worked!  Excellent! I owe you a $BEVERAGE_OF_CHOICE...
<Widget> "Once the driver is installed you need to set the system to use the driver. Open Konsole from K-Menu->System->Konsole and enter the command "
<Widget>  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Widget> That will set the driver to be used from now on. To start using the driver you will need to logout and select Restart X Server from the menu, or press Alt+E
<Widget> after the Alt+E is wen i get the issues
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  actually if you just install the 'nvidia-glx' package i think it allredy does that.
<Dr_Willis> alt-e ? never seen no alt-e..
<Widget> i installed the nvidia-glx-new one
<Dr_Willis> Oh alt-e to restart  the gdm/X
<Dr_Willis> You may want to try nvidia-glx
<Widget> instead of the glx-new ?
<Dr_Willis> Yes......
<Widget> ok
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-new
<Widget> just applying updates atm.. so will give it a go in couple minutes
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Widget> k
<etfb> Anyone here using Konversation?  One of the features I like on the IRC program I use on my Windows box at work is I can separate out system messages ("bhobama has left this server" and so on) from actual text written by human beings.  Can I do that in Konversation?
<freaky_t> i think so
<freaky_t> must be somewhere in the options
<freaky_t> look in the konversation options under Behavior --> Chat Window
<freaky_t> i guess
<freaky_t> theres something called "Redirect status messages to the server status window" if it's that what u need
<etfb> freaky_t: Could be.  But where is the server status window?  I still want to see the messages; I just don't want them intertwingled with conversations.
<etfb> freaky_t: Nope.  Still getting "jmccain has joined this channel" messages...
<freaky_t> etfb: hm, the server status window is the first window of a network
<freaky_t> theres only an option "hide join/part/nick events"
<freaky_t> which hides them but doesnt display them in the server window
<freaky_t> no idea
<freaky_t> u could try asking in #conversation
<freaky_t> #konversation i mean
<etfb> freaky_t: A plan of such surpassing cleverness and blinding obviousness, it's no wonder I didn't think of it.  Thanks!
<tsune> hello
<tsune> #kubuntu-es
<overshoot> Hello. http://packages.ubuntu.com/ Does not say which version of which software is included in each release.
<tsune> #ubuntu-es
<overshoot> For example: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/kde/kde-core . What version of KDE is that?
<overshoot> What version of KDE is/are included in 8.10?
<tsune> hola
<Widget> 4?
<jussi01> !info kde-core intrepid
<ubottu> kde-core (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:48ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<tsune> alguien habla español? :P
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tsune> ok gracias!
<jussi01> tsune: type /join #kubuntu-es
<overshoot> jussi01: where do you type this?
<jussi01> overshoot: what?
<overshoot> Widget: only KDE4? not KDE3 and 4 like in Kubuntu 8.04?
<overshoot> jussi01: you said: " !info kde-core intrepid" Was it in reply to my question? Where do you type this?
<jussi01> overshoot: that triggers the bot - see what ubottu said ;)
<jussi01> !info kdebase intrepid
<ubottu> kdebase (source: kdebase): base applications from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 67 kB, installed size 180 kB
<overshoot> Oh. But it still doesn't say which version of KDE is there. There is no KDE 5.48...
<overshoot> !info kdebase hardy
<ubottu> kdebase (source: kdebase): base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy2 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 104 kB
<jussi01> overshoot: ^^
<overshoot> !info kdebase4 hardy
<jussi01> :)
<ubottu> Package kdebase4 does not exist in hardy
<overshoot> !info kde4 hardy
<ubottu> kde4 (source: meta-kde4): the K Desktop Environment version 4 official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<overshoot> !info kde4 intrepid
<ubottu> Package kde4 does not exist in intrepid
<freaky_t> 11 days to go for intrepid :D
<overshoot> So, all this means that KDE3.5 is gone from intrepid?
<Dr_Willis> it looks gone to me.
<Dr_Willis> Unles thers some backports repos that have it.
<overshoot> Ok, thanks. I am happy to use KDE4, but how is the data migrated? In my home folder I have both ~/.kde and ~/.kde4. Which one will be used?
<eagleagle> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<eagleagle> overshoot: yes it is
<eagleagle> i have both 3.5.10 and 4.1.2 my data is there as well
<overshoot> eagles0513875: you are already using intrepid? Which of .kde or kde4 will intrepid use after upgrade?
<eagles0513875> overshoot: no using hardy with 3.5.10 then installed 4.1.2
<overshoot> Which of .kde or kde4 will intrepid use after upgrade? I can't find any relevant information on kubuntu.org.
<eagles0513875> overshoot: i dunno
<eagles0513875> the configuration from 3.10 after installation i had to re tweak 4.1.2
<overshoot> ok. thanks. I guess I better back up before upgrading...
<eagles0513875> never hurts
<eagles0513875> better to be safe
<overshoot> :)
<eagles0513875> tar everything
<eagles0513875> cept for /proc and /tmp
<overshoot> I use dar.
<vlad> i whant to instal that thing that makes ur desktop like a cube can anywhone help?
<vlad> i whant to instal that thing that makes ur desktop like a cube can anywhone help?
<eagles0513875> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<eagles0513875> !patience | vlad
<ubottu> vlad: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eagles0513875> vlad: is english ur ur first language
<vlad> romanian
<Widget> Dr_Willis: ok, ive removed glx-new and installed glx.. do i need to "activate" it or restart x server ?
<vlad> eagles0513875:  romaniam
<eagles0513875> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<eagles0513875> vlad: is that it
<vlad> yeah but....
<vlad> empty
<vlad> :)
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  just reboot and see.  for starters.
<freaky_t> lala :p
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  youmay want to install the irssi irc client. so you can get back here from the console if needed
<vlad> Dr_Willis:  can u help ?
<Dr_Willis> depends on the issue I guess...
<vlad> i want to make my desck effects back to make them rotate and stuff like that
<vlad> i just instaled my linux
<vlad> i had it before
<Dr_Willis> Install the 3d drivers. then isntal the compiz useless eye candy
<vlad> no is not that
<Dr_Willis> and the ccsm tool
<vlad>  it was somf like compiz
<Dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_Willis> Youmust have 3d drivers working first. then install the compiz program
<Dr_Willis> programs. :)
<vlad> it is working
<vlad>  :)
<Dr_Willis> http://filebin.ca/evcaxh/magnifier.zip
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Dr_Willis> oops
<manolo> hola
<manish> am tryin to change my login screen for sometume now ... tried almost every thing but to no avail. can you suggest something
<manolo> soy nuevo en este sistema alguien puede ayudarme
<manish> have tried login manager but the settings do not take effect. has somebody faced same problem before
<vlad> Dr_Willis:  how do i enable my 3 d_
<Widget> Dr_Willis: sry, was afk.. reboot PC or x server ?
<Dr_Willis> vlad,  err... install your 3d video card drivers..
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  i would reboot.
<Widget> ok
<Widget> brb
<vlad> ok ok Dr_Willis just seen it d nvidia
<manish> please help: settings in login manager not talking effect
<manish> dr_willis: can you help me out of this
<Widget> Dr_Willis: didnt seem to work.. driver still the same.. I tried loading into nvid x server but its says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<Dr_Willis> what settings in login manager? You normally have to restart KDM/GDM for any changes you make to them to take affect.
<manish> want to change the look of logiscreen
<manish> you mean log off and log on
<manish> ??
<Dr_Willis> manish,  kdm has a theme tool for kde3, but as i said you MUST restart kdm  for the changes to take effect.
<Dr_Willis> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<manish> its the usplash i am talkin about
<manish> already done that
<Dr_Willis> I dont do anything withusplash other then disble it.
<Dr_Willis> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<manish> i dont have a custom art . i just download it from kde website for it
<manish> for usplash also you need to type sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<manish> ??
<manish> coz i am using emrald as my display manager
<Dr_Willis> usplash is set up befor kdm even starts its a kernel feature - it has nothing to do with X/kdm/emerald
<Dr_Willis> grub -> loads kernel-> usplash screen -> kdm login screen -> user logs in -> kde splash screen...
<simon__> help! my tittle line dosnt show when i run anny program! i cant [x] it out!
<simon__> help! my tittle line dosnt show when i run anny program! i cant [x] it out!
<Dr_Willis> sounds like compiz crashed.. try  alt-f2, and run 'kwin --replace'
<simon__> Tnx
<manish> and for the second command you gave this is the reply "http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/59644/"
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/59644/
<manish> and for the next thing you mentioned how do iedit the screen where i enter my username and password
<manish> i think that is known as "login screen
<Dr_Willis> thats KDM - you use kdm themes to change it.. thers several in the repos.
<manish> right?
<Dr_Willis> KDM = login screen
<manish> but it does not happen
<manish> i go as per the instructions but the theme does not get changed
<Dr_Willis> as i said earlier - you MUST restart the KDM service for changes to take affect to its settings
<Nasj> Yesterday my audio worked fine, but since this morning the audio is not working :\
<manish> does this happen because i have kde 4 installed on my system
<manish> but i dont use kdm as my screen manager still do i need to do that
<Dr_Willis> No clue about kde4 - it uses its own themes/settings and stuff..  using kdm4  basicially means you are not using kdm3 , thus no setting changes to kdm3 will work :)
<Dr_Willis> what are you using as your Login manager then?
<Dr_Willis> the options are normally kdm3, kdm4, or gdm
<Dr_Willis> Its very likely you are using kdm4
<manish> i dont use it just wanteed to test it so installed it now i dont know how to remove all the apps it installed in the first place so its still occupying my system space
<manish> emrald
<Dr_Willis> fire up package manager and start removing
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<Dr_Willis> emerald has nothing todo with kdm
<manish> no kubuntu system
<manish> i want to remove kde4 only and not kde 3 as it is my default
<Dr_Willis> fire up the package manager and remove the various kde4 stuff you dont want
<manish> so it still requires kdm
<manish> then
<manish> individually
<Dr_Willis> there is kdm3, and kdm4  for kde 3 and kde4
<Dr_Willis> remove kdm4  package if you dont want to use kdm4
<manish> but there is one more problemto that too . i checked the adept package manager but it doesnot show apps as kde3 or kde 4 but only app name
<manish> so could not remove them individually
<manish> and am not sure as to what components are needed by different packages
<Dr_Willis> most of them have kde4 in the names i belive
<manish> ya they do have
<manish> but that is what is seen in the menus not in the package manager
<manish> any ways i was on how do irestart kdm 3
 * Dr_Willis pastes what he said earlier....
<Dr_Willis> <Dr_Willis> manish,  kdm has a theme tool for kde3, but as i said you MUST restart kdm  for the changes to take effect.
<Dr_Willis> <Dr_Willis> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Dr_Willis> tobe sure you areusing kdm3 use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm' and select kdm3
<Nasj> Yesterday my audio worked fine, but since this morning the audio is not working :\
<Angellows> Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Angellows,
<eagles0513875> Dr_Willis: opera is borked
<manish> see the output of youe command
<manish> Stopping K Display Manager: kdm not running (/var/run/kdm.pid not found).
<manish> Not starting K Display Manager (kdm); it is not the default display manager.
<Dr_Willis> sounds like you are notusing kdm then
<Dr_Willis> but kdm4 perhaps
<Vlad> well i did all that 3 d .... but still have a problem ... afthet i instaled... doesen"t works what can i do ?
<Vlad> Dr_Willis before i had it working and now....
<manish> i did dpkg as you suggested nw will try and restart it
<manish> something is happenign to the system
<manish> everything is moving and flickering
<manish> ok standthe system tray is gone
<Vlad> Dr_Willis how can i do to make my pc when i close linux gives me some errors alsow ççççç
<Vlad> like bus_connection failed.
<manish> ok kdm restarted now what do i do
<Dr_Willis> manish,  depends on what you are trying to do...
<manish> will the settings in the login manager take effectnow
<eagles0513875> how come opera isnt in repos any more
<Dr_Willis> Vlad,  not sure what you mean.   You may want to try the 8.10 release - its due out soon and may have better driver support. That card should work with no problems.. but its possible some of the other things you did - messed up somthing else.
<manish> ok will try to restart the system and check please can i contact you again if something goes wring
<manish> wrong*
<Vlad> dr willis it is giving me a error...
<Vlad> can i ask u somf in prv?
<geek> eagles0513875: cause its not open source?
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875,  i see it in the package listing here on this system
<Dr_Willis> eagles0513875,  it may be in medibuntu
<Dr_Willis> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> i got it from link in the website when u do !opera
<eagles0513875> *you
<eagles0513875> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<eagles0513875> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<Nasj> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Dr_Willis> Get:1 http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner opera 9.27-20080331.6hardy1 [5677kB]
<eagles0513875> ?
<geek> eagles0513875: hmm did you apt-get update ?
<eagles0513875> geek:
<eagles0513875> ya
 * geek seems to recall installing it off a deb on their web site
<Nasj> !MP3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eagles0513875> geek: no updates
<eagles0513875> i used deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<eagles0513875> that repo
<Nasj> Yesterday my audio worked fine, but since this morning the audio is not working :\
<Nasj> And i cant seem to find any problem
<eagles0513875> geek:  im off llunch time
<Dr_Willis> that repo is for debian..it may not work right for ubuntu
<Nasj> A friend of mine suggested that it ha dsomething to do with pulseaudio because of this error: AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused
<geek> eagles0513875: http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?platform=linux
<Widget> ok..ive enabled the use of Hardware Drivers and it says Propietry drivers are being used.. yet now, the drivers are only allowing me to display 640x480 res @ 50hz .. is this right? or should i now config my monitor ?
<Widget> nvid x serv says i got driver v.169..
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  i would backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, then tweak the settings with the nvidia-settings tool  'kdeusudo nvidia-settings'
<Widget> wat command do i use to backup ?
<Widget> sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<Dr_Willis> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.my_backup
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-xconfig  is the NON-X based config tool..
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-settings is the X based config tool..
<Dr_Willis> No X = its for X,     :) figure that out
<Nasj> Thats so logical Dr_Willis :)
<Widget> ok, so i typed sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.my_backup into terminal.. though it didnt say anything.. just went to new line...
<Dr_Willis> i normally use 'sudo nvidia-xconfig -a' to enable the multimonitor/twinview stuff
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  linux basics... thats how it works
<Dr_Willis> no reply = no error...
<eagles0513875> geek: ty but i downloaded from the repon the deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<Widget> oh ok.. so now i go to Nvidia x server settings ?
<geek> kk
<geek> if it works, good enough
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  kdesudo nvidia-settings
<Nasj> Yesterday my audio worked fine, but since this morning the audio is not working :\
<Nasj> And i cant seem to find any problem
<Nasj> A friend of mine suggested that it ha dsomething to do with pulseaudio because of this error: AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused
<Dr_Willis> in all apps or just a few?
<Dr_Willis> kde dosent use pulse audio by default.
<Widget> Dr_Willis: that's where i am now but cant seem to increase resolution
<Nasj> all apps
<Nasj> no soundat all
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  not sure then. could be it dosent think your monitor can handle the higher res. You may need to put a modes linein the xorg.conf,  are you using a LCD montior? with DVI conector? Not using a KVM switch are you?
<Widget> Dr_Willis: no, CRT with VGA and yup.. using KVM switch
<reaper> 'k
<Widget> Dr_Willis: should i just connect Monitor straight to PC
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  thats proberly the whole issue then.. someine in here earlier had similer issue..
<Dr_Willis> http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Administration/Q_22691344.html
<Dr_Willis> he had to put a modes line entry in his xorg.conf file
<Dr_Willis> i would power down, unhook kvm. power up and then try to get it goind
<Widget> oh ok.. what if i connect mon > pc.. if it works, then connect back to kvm? would it resort back to issues ?
<Dr_Willis> No idea - i dontuse kvm's
<Dr_Willis> many of them are so cheap they dont work properly when X tries to get the proper monitor info.
<Widget> ah ok.. might try mon > pc.. brb
<Dr_Willis> in theory - if you  restarted X/KDm it should rescan and reconfigure X for the monitor.
<Dr_Willis> but the kvm switch may not be giving the right info to X.
<Widget> spent all day trying to figure it out and turns out to be a lil box under my desk :S
<Widget> thnx heaps Dr_Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> One reason to not use kvm switches
<Dr_Willis> or at least not the cheap ones
<Widget> lol ya.. it was a freebie and freed up space on desk.. but ya.. tis pretty old one
<Dr_Willis> if you manually configured your xorg.conf - in theory you could use that kvm switch. in fact compare the xorg.conf you got NOW with the oneyou bcked up earlier.. see how they differ.
<Dr_Willis> someone else was in here today with a idnetical issue.. with kvm. he put in that modes line.. and his started working
<Widget> cool.. though how do i compare the 2 ? or can i just save the current settings, then reload them with kvm ?
<Dr_Willis> diff file1 file2
<Dr_Willis> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf   xorg.conf.worked.withoutkvm
<Vlad> Dr_Willis puppylinux instales .... his own drivers alsow?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> i dont find puppylinux slow.
<Vlad> you like puppylinux?
<Dr_Willis> or did i missread the question.
<Dr_Willis> It works.. i use it to make custome mini-live cds
<Vlad> :D
<Vlad> so it is ok
<Vlad> for msn messenger and ... i don"t know
<Vlad> but it is not like unbuntu
<Vlad> ?
<Dr_Willis> Its not ubuntu.. thats right.
<Dr_Willis> its about as far fromubuntu as disrtos get
<Vlad> :)) i c well does it gett"s his own drivers alsow like unbuntu or i have to look for them ?
<Dr_Willis> linux drivers are for the most part built into the kernel..
<Dr_Willis> evvery disrto using the same kernel verison, are using the same drivers
<Vlad> that means i don"t need no drivers
<Vlad> :))
<Dr_Willis> the exceptions are the video/ati/nvidia propitary drivers, and propiarty wireless drivers
<Widget> Dr_Willis: trying to save the current config.. /etc/X11/xorgnokvm.conf will work or is that wrong ?
<Vlad> aha i c
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  you need to use sudo to write to that directory
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  save it wever you want..  compare the 2 - see if they are different. they may not be
<Widget> sudo /etc/X11/xorgnokvm.conf ?
<martinjh99> Which package do I need to install to get mount.cifs ?
<Vlad> Dr_Willis it is really 98 Mb? puppy?
<Widget> whats the command again to save in terminal ?
<Widget> sudo /etc/X11/xorg.config.nokvm ?
<Widget> sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nokvm sry
<Dr_Willis> Vlad,  it can be smaller
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  time to learn some basics.. 'cp' copies files
<Dr_Willis> sudo does things as root
<Dr_Willis> And of course you must give a SOURCE and a Destination
<Dr_Willis> sudo cp fromthis tothat
<Widget> oh ok.. so "sudo cf etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.nokvm" ?
<Widget> cp*
<Widget> cp /etc/X11 ... *
<Vlad> dr eillis
<Widget> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf xorg.conf.nokvm .. didnt seem to get any errors
<Vlad> willis wich one is the smalles?
<Vlad> Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> look at the puppy linux web site.. theres some that are under 20mb i think .. but it depends on what you want.
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  that copied the file to the current drectory. :) ie: wherver you were at at the time
<Dr_Willis> which may or may not be what you want.. but it dosent matter much
<Dr_Willis> Well i must give this big Bonus to 8.10 - The wireless networking on my laptop... WORKS... i dident have to anything other then enable its drivers in the driver-manager tool...
<Dr_Willis> wow.
<ghettoblaster32> had some probs but gor wireless working too
<ghettoblaster32> got
<Dr_Willis> i got friends that are afraid to upgrade because they had such a hard time getting wireless going...
<Dr_Willis> so they want to keep what they got. :)
<Dr_Willis> Of course it was 'hard' because they couldent understand the rather straight forward guides
<bentob0x> there was a qgit update, where can I find the info on what was fixed?
<ghettoblaster32> i'm not very happy with KDE 4.1, cause most people find 3.5 easier for beginners
<Dr_Willis> I dont care for kde4 either
<Elmnas> hi guys
<Elmnas> cna someone help with my wireless network card please
<ghettoblaster32> I got a game that uses directly sounddevice, anybody an idea howto get it working via kmix
<ghettoblaster32> whats your problem Elmnas
<Elmnas> well
<Nasj> still no idea how to fix this audio problem :\
<fan> hello
<fan> 好阿
<fan> 你们都是那个国家的？
<geek> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Nasj> Yesterday my audio worked fine, but since this morning the audio is not working :\
<Nasj> And i cant seem to find any problem
<Nasj> A friend of mine suggested that it ha dsomething to do with pulseaudio because of this error: AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to serv
<senfman> hi
<senfman> KOrganizer seems to crash often, since the update this week. do you guys have the same problem?
<Widget> ok.. i connected the kvm, and it went back to the low resolution.. did I save the current conf file just b4 ? or didnt it save cause it was same dir ?
<tdi_k> I've got an usb stick with FAT32 (made with fdisk and mkfs.vfat ubuntu 8.10). Hal says 'volume.fstype = 'vfat', but when i try to open it, in dmesg i get message saying it neither iso nor udf
<JuLiEn__78> Hello :)
<Widget> how can i load /etc/X11/xorg.conf from another setting
<Widget> i thought i saved /etc/X11/xorg.conf.nokvm witht he higher resoultion
<Nasj> :o
<Dr_Willis> xorg.conf defines the res's your system can dsplay.. well it CAN define them...
<Dr_Willis> X tries to be auto-configuring these days.. so theres often not a lot in the xorg.conf
<wizkoder> hy everybody
<Widget> how do i edit xorg.conf ?
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  compare those 2  files see if there is any differeance in them.
<Dr_Willis> its a text file.. you edit it as root, with any text editor you like
<wizkoder> I am using 3.5.5 and when I press alt+F2 the programstarter opens. But it is behind all other windows. Can this be changed?
<Widget> i can open the xorg.conf.nokvm . but cant find where the xorg.conf is stored
<Dr_Willis>  /etc/X11/
<Dr_Willis> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> as you said earlier. :)
<Widget> oh.. lol, thnx :)... is there a quicker way to compar the 2 rather then reading through both ?
<Widget> bugger.. read through both.. seems they both the same =\
<Guest27508> hello
<tdi_k> Widget: kompare file1 file2
<Dr_Willis> or diff file1 file2
<tdi_k> Widget: or diff -Naur file1 file2
<Dr_Willis> like i said earlier.
<tdi_k> :-0
<Dr_Willis> :)
<tdi_k> or so
<Dr_Willis> !info colordiff
<ubottu> colordiff (source: colordiff): tool to colorize 'diff' output. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-2 (hardy), package size 11 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Dr_Willis> i mentioned diff earlier. :P
<tdi_k> is there any fix for the size of konsole ?
<Nasj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dr_Willis> tdi_k,  never noticed a problem with it.
<tdi_k> Since probably a week it always opens with a weird size and position... I've once seen a question here or in #kubuntu-kde4, but never seen the answer ...
<Dr_Willis> Im not using kde4 so cant really verify
<Widget> where do i type that? just in terminal ?
<Dr_Willis> type what? diff? yes.. its a terminal program
<tdi_k> Widget: if you mean diff - yes. kompare is a graphical utility from the pakage kompare or kdesdk (not quite sure)
<Widget> i typed "diff /etc/x11/xorg.conf /etc/x11/xorg.conf.nokvm" but says cant find file
<tdi_k> Widget: /etc/X11 ... (big X)
<Widget> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> this is whenyou learn about the TAB key. :)
<Dr_Willis>  cp /somth<TAB> completes the name
<Nasj> A reboot didnt tdo the trick either :\
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Nasj> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Widget> ok, diff didnt say aything.. jsut made a new line.. but kompare says they both identical
<Dr_Willis> thats basicially what diff said :)
<Dr_Willis> diff didnt say aything.  --> it would print out differances.. :)
<TheFather> hy all
<kcg> hello there, i have a question about installing Kubuntu. when I am trying the live version or if I am trying to install kubuntu, I get this "ata4.00: revalidation failed (errno=-5)". Now, if I unplug all sata drives and have 1 usb drive, it boots into the live version, any ideas?
<kcg> my cd drive is also SATA, and I was wondering if this has to do with it?
<Nasj> The sound trouble shooting page refers to : http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main to find the drivers for my soundcard ive found my soundcard in the list but i dont see what drivers
<Nasj> Iḿ really stuck here :\
<Dr_Willis> Nasj,  this close to the next release.. id be tempted to tell you to test out the  live cd's for intrepid and seeif that works with your sound.
<Dr_Willis> its very likely it has newer drivers ..
<Nasj> but it worked yesterday
<Dr_Willis> Nasj,  :) what did ya do to it then!
<Nasj> nothing :S
<Nasj> just shut down and start up
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> might of been some update.. if you have any older kernels listed in the grub meny. try an older one
<Nasj> ok
<Nasj> i have .19 in the list
<Dr_Willis> also try the alsamixer. and see if its sliders/mute button dont help.
<Dr_Willis> ive seen 3 peopel this week that some how their systems got muted..
<Widget> oh ok.. so would i be able to go back and connect monitor > pc, then save the xorg.conf of that setup, reuse kvm and load the latest .conf file ?
<Nasj> I'm in .19 now
<Nasj> still no sound
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  the diff comman sort of showed that  the xorg.conf dident change.
<Nasj> alsamixer was not muted
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  you may want to manually edit the xorg.conf and put in a modes line.
<Widget> ah k.. do u know how to do that or have a link to show ?
<Widget> i'll have to get the info on the monitor from the LG website yeh?
<Dr_Willis> not really . the modes line just shows what res's the thing can display.. let me find that url..
<Dr_Willis> not a great example  but  ok.. ---> http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Administration/Q_22691344.html
<Nasj> Dr_Willis: Still no sound, alsamixer was fine but what about that pulse audio error ?
<Dr_Willis>  pastebinit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> http://pastebin.com/f658ae21a
<Dr_Willis> using that pastebin url as an example.. in  the 'screens' section  below 'DefaultDepth '24''
<Dr_Willis> you would paste in a line like...
<Dr_Willis>  Modes            "1600x1200"      "1280x1024"      "1024x768"      "800x600"      "720x400"      "640x480"
<Dr_Willis> using whatever #$'s you want.
<Dr_Willis> this MAY or MAY not work. :)
<Nasj> hmm
<Nasj> pulseaudio is not even installed
<Dr_Willis> Nasj,  kiubumntu dosent use pulse..
<Dr_Willis> ubuntud oes
<Dr_Willis> does..
<Nasj> ok
<Nasj> that explains that
<Dr_Willis> some gnome apps will default to pulse.. then timeout if done right.. and go to alsa
<Widget> cool, thnx Dr_Willis :)
<Nasj> ok
<Nasj> But what could then be the problem, i mean it worked fine yesterday
<Dr_Willis> No idea.
<Dr_Willis> try playingsomthing simple from a terminal and look for error messages I guess
<Widget> how many spaces between each resolution do i put ?
<Nasj> that pulse thing was only error
<Dr_Willis> Widget,  spaces dont matter. 1 is enough
<Nasj> maybe it has the wrong output device slected ?
<Nasj> Where can i see wich device its using ?
<Widget> ok, thnx :)
<Dr_Willis> i though that !alsa factoid mentioned that Nasj
<Dr_Willis> but it may be gnome-speficic tools.
<Dr_Willis> You could install gnome and pulse audio
<Nasj> it has my audio card slected alright :\
<Dr_Willis> well night all...
<Dr_Willis> take care
<Nasj> night Dr_Willis
<Edulix> hi
<Edulix>  is it normal that dbus-daemon --system uses (by RES column in htop) 98mb of ram, being that even more than amarok ? :-/
<Widget> does anyone know how to activate Cube in Compiz ?
<Widget> it says <Control><Alt>Down
<Widget> but that doesnt work
<[|Liam|]> Is it possible to get MSN on Kubuntu?
<Widget> well.. it says that to "unfold" anyways
<Widget> get amsn
<GillesMM> liam yes with amsn
<[|Liam|]> Can I get it with sudo?
<Widget> should b able to
<Widget> sudo apt-get install amsn ?
<[|Liam|]> Yeah that worked thanks
<Nasj> Anyone got a clue why my audio is dead wilst it worked perfectly yesterday ? :(
<[|Liam|]> That happens to me alot when I open firefox before i open Amarok :$
<Nasj> ? :o
<Nasj> amorok opens on start up here
<[|Liam|]> Same but i usually close it >.<
<Nasj> What do you do to fix it ?
<Nasj> your audio
<[|Liam|]> Anyway, thanks for the MSN help Widget+GillesMM.
<Widget> does anyone know how to initiate the Cube through compiz ? ive got it enabled but cant seem to start it
<Elmnas> can someone help me?
<Elmnas> with network wireless card
<emilsedgh> !ask | Elmnas
<ubottu> Elmnas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Elmnas> Hi can someone help me to set up my wireless card right when I am writing iwconfig wlan0 I get some invalid stuff
<NewTOkubuntu> Hi i broke my swap file. What can i do?
<jtisme> Elmnas, sorry no one has offered to help you. I would help you but I am on the way out to church and will be signing off now.  jt
<Elmnas> Hi guys can someone please help to fix some errors in iwconfig please
<giujtrloy> ciao
<giujtrloy> desiderei sapere se gia esiste ubuntu per smartphon
<giujtrloy> per htc-s620
<SIRavecavec> I cant upgrade to 8.10 because i receive and error who tells me that the installer could not be verified and cannot run.
<Tm_T> !ibex | SIRavecavec
<ubottu> SIRavecavec: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<balckflag> someone using Fedora Directory server on ubuntu 8.04?
<balckflag> I have trouble to install it
<balckflag> can someone help?
<SIRavecavec> Tm_T: what should i do? My version is not upgraded. I receive error try to upgarde it.
<Tm_T> SIRavecavec: even upgrading is to +1 but...
<SIRavecavec> Tm_T:  i am there.
<Tm_T> if you don't know how to handle errors, are you sure you should use unstable version, I wonder
<Nasj> Yesterday I installed kubuntu and ervything worked great, I did someupdate and the went to sleep. Today when i started it up again I had no audio at all now ive been all day trying to work it out but im clueless. Anyone who can help me with this one ?
<Tm_T> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Nasj> did that 1000 times
<Nasj> nothing..
<Nasj> it plays it in amarok
<Nasj> even speaker test wont give anything
<Nasj> yesterday i could play everything
<SIRavecavec> ...
<lokpest> all of my multimedia buttons on the front on my dell inspiron 6400 works exept the stopbutton
<lokpest> where do I configure this?
<DarthFrog> Nasj: Have you played with the mixer?  Checked that it isn't muted?
<lokpest> whats the EOF-date for Kubuntu Hardy?
<DarthFrog> Kubuntu Hardy isn't LTS so 18 months.
<DarthFrog> i.e. next October.
<Tm_T> DarthFrog: base is lts
<DarthFrog> Tm_T: Yes, base is LTS, you're correct.  But Kubuntu isn't.
<Tm_T> DarthFrog: mmm, needs definitions but lets say ok
<DarthFrog> Tm_T: Personally, I don't see how it really mattters.  The Kubuntu portion is the KDE desktop.  I don't suppose that it really matters that KDE 3.5 goes unsupported,as a fully mature product.  If the base system is supported LTS, that'd certainly be good enough for me.
<ansem> do anybody speak italian?
<DarthFrog> Though I upgrade to the latest beta when it comes out. :-)
<DarthFrog> !it|ansem
<ubottu> ansem: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lokpest> DarthFrog: october is a month, not a date
<DarthFrog> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I start kvm -smb /path/to/my/dir but on the Windows side I just see "network path not found"; what's going wrong here?
<jasomja> hi i have problem with Compiling http://lcd-mod.sourceforge.net/ , is working for somebpody under kubuntu  ?
<DarthFrog> jasomja: Answers are $1.  Correct answers are $10.  Dumb looks are still free.  You get a dumb look. :-)
<aleboco> hi guys, does anyone know why i don't receive any notification mail after a completed task with kcron?
<jasomja> DarthFrog: u must be milionaire , am i right ?
<DarthFrog> I wish. :-)
<DarthFrog> I give away too many dumb looks. :-)
<DarthFrog> aleboco: Is the task configured to report by mail?
<Roey> anyone here use QEMU/KVM?
<jasomja> DarthFrog: i am just asking if  somebody get it working on kubuntu, becouse i try it long time, have corected some compiling problems but still another is coming , and googling for compiled under ubuntu is problem
<linux_> ki aurai adresse server backtrack svp
<DarthFrog> jasomja: Oh, ask away.  And if anyone here can help you, they will.  But silence generally means no-one here now has the knowledge you seek.
<aleboco> DarthFrog, i don't know. I have a task and a variable
<aleboco> DarthFrog, the variable is MAILTO. and is set on my e-mail
<DarthFrog> aleboco: Sorry, I don't use kcron.  Don't know if your config is correct.
<DarthFrog> I do know that cron itself has to be specifically set to send mail.
<Nasj> DarthFrog: nothing is muted
<Nasj> sorry for the late answer btw
<DarthFrog> Nasj: Hmm, too bad.  It's nice when things are simple.  :-)
<Nasj> yeah
<Nasj> Ive been trying to get this to work from 08:00
<Nasj> its 16:33 now :\
<DarthFrog> Wow.  It's only 0733 now. :-)
<Nasj> :p
<DarthFrog> I guess we're in different parts of the world. :-)
<Nasj> me geuss eactly
<Nasj> but still no solution :\
<Nasj> im getting really mad at my computer now
<Nasj> Im geussing it has something to do with updates or something :\
<DarthFrog> OK, the usual suspects: Is it turned on?  Are your speakers plugged in? :-)
<Nasj> ofc :p
<Nasj> nothing is muted
<DarthFrog> Did you check?  It's too easy to say yes.
<Nasj> ofcourse i checked
<Dragnslcr> No sound after a kernel update?
<eagles0513875> how do i turn off or disable ipv6
<Nasj> no sound after Adept updates
<Nasj> and after reboot
<Nasj> yesterday it worked fine
<Nasj> i updated
<Nasj> and turned my computer off
<Nasj> this morning
<Nasj> I turned it on and no sound at all
<Nasj> but the files do play
<eagles0513875> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Dragnslcr> Last time that happened to me, it was because the module package I had didn't match the kernel version. I had the -generic modules, but it was booting the -i386 kernel
<Dragnslcr> Might be worth checking
<Nasj> How do i check that ?
<Nasj> bit new to linux only installed it yesterday :p
<Dragnslcr> uname -a will tell you what kernel version you're using
<Nasj> 2.6.24-21-generic
<Nasj> If i boot in -19 i still dotn have sound
<Dragnslcr> In Adept, check that linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-21-generic is installed
<Dragnslcr> And not -386
<Nasj> is installed
<Dragnslcr> I'd guess that's not the problem then
<Nasj> hmhm
<Nasj> any idea what could be ?
<Nasj> !uninstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall
<Nasj> else i could reinstall kubuntu ?
<Nasj> but i dont think that would solve anything
<Nasj> i just dont get it
<DarthFrog> Nasj: Do you see an audio device configured in the various subsections of Audio Output in System Settings?
<Nasj> yesterday it worked perfectly fine
<Nasj> ill look
<Dragnslcr> That's the only thing I can think of, other than checking settings in kmix and/or alsamixer
<Nasj> also checked those setting Dragnslcr
<Nasj> already
<Nasj> vaious subsections DarthFrog ?
<Nasj> i only see
<Nasj> 2
<DarthFrog> Notifications, Music, Video, etc.
<Nasj> i dont see those
<Nasj> maybe im looking in the wrong place
<DarthFrog> Not necessarily.  I'm running Intrepid Beta, they may be new there.
<DarthFrog> But do you see an audio output device?
<Nasj> the output device is good
<DarthFrog> What is it?
<Nasj> my audio card
<DarthFrog> More specific.  Exactly what does it say?
<Nasj> in sytem settings it doesnt say anything
<Nasj> but in alsamixer it says it uses my audio card
<Nasj> in systemsettings it uses auto detect
<DarthFrog> Check KMix and see if it looks OK.
<DarthFrog> Click on the Volume icon in the System Tray and then click on Mixer.
<Nasj> its ok
<DarthFrog> Check the levels and muting there.
<Nasj> WOW
<Nasj> wait
<Nasj> i finally have sound
<DarthFrog> :-)
<Nasj> but reallllllyyyyyyyyyyy low
<DarthFrog> OK, then it's your mixer settings.
<Nasj> but its really low
<Nasj> my volume control on my speakers are full out
<DarthFrog> OK, I'm leaving now.  Have fun.
<Nasj> usually they should hear me in the next village
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: yo yo yoyo
<ActionParsnip> holla
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: what do i have to do to change how many mounts before a  check is run on the disk
<ActionParsnip> oooh, erm lemme check
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-show-the-number-of-reboots-before-next-forced-fsck-using-showfsck.html
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-300477.html
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: :) ty
<ActionParsnip> np duder
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<eagles0513875> hey BluesKaj
<eagles0513875> how u both are doing better then i am
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: u in ot
<BluesKaj> hey eagles0513875
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: no man
<kr0n05931> how do I configure dead keys?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: hey man
<ActionParsnip> kr0n05931: dead keys?
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<Guest85531> how do i configure my mic in kubuntu ? i have a hp 6700t laptop and i would like to configure the mics in the front , can anyone help?
<kr0n05931> ~n, 'e, etc
<ActionParsnip> Guest85531: make sure its not muted
<Guest85531> i hear something but the input signal is very faint
<Guest85531> which sound system should be used ?  is it ALSA or OSS?
<Tm_T> OSS is nogo unless you really have to
<buko> id say OSS
<ActionParsnip> Guest85531: have you cranked mic gain?
<Tm_T> buko: why so?
<ubsafder> can i install with no dependency checks ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest85531: the one that works
<ubsafder> i am trying to get gnucash
<ActionParsnip> ubsafder: --force-deps
<ActionParsnip> ubsafder: surely sudo apt-get install gnucash is the way?
<ubsafder> apt-get install gnucash says it is not available i installed gnucash-common but i could not find what file it installed an how to lunch
<eagles0513875> ubsafder: u on hardy or intrepid
<eagles0513875> cuz its working for me
<Nasj> what does IMHO / IMO stand for anyways
<eagles0513875> sudo apt-get install gnucash
<ubsafder> hardy
<ActionParsnip> ubsafder: type gnucash in terminal, try tab completing
<eagles0513875> Nasj:  in my honest opinion and in my opinion
<Nasj> ok
<Nasj> thanks
<ubsafder> i am not very sure of my current version of ubuntu I have been upgrading since . dapper drake
<ubsafder> gnuca tab gives nothing
<girao> alguem fala portugues
<Tm_T> !br | girao
<ubottu> girao: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BluesKaj> ubsafder:in the terminal , lsb_release -a
<admiral0> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | admiral0
<ubottu> admiral0: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> !hi | admiral0
 * Nasj GONE
<admiral0> i would like to install the RC of intrepid
<Tm_T> Nasj: please don't
<admiral0> but i want bleeding edge kde4
<ubsafder> ok i am on hardy then
<Tm_T> admiral0: then install from neon
<admiral0> no... better: compile
<ActionParsnip> admiral0: theres a kde4 intrepid
<admiral0> my hardy system had kde4 compiles
<Tm_T> ActionParsnip: it's not "bleeding edge" =)
<Tm_T> admiral0: so what's the problem then?
<admiral0> the question is
<admiral0> if i make install it over the actual kde4 in intrepid?
<Tm_T> no need to, but you can
<ubuntu__> hello
<admiral0> will it complain too much?
<ActionParsnip> hi ubuntu__
<Tm_T> well it could make some trouble, but if you're going to compile kde4 by yourself, you should be ready to fix those issues, I'd say (;)
<Roey> hi
<Roey> anyone here use KVM/QEMU?
<Tm_T> Roey: making poll?
<admiral0> ok
<Roey> Tm_T:  I can't get -usbdevice working
<Roey> or -smb
<Tm_T> admiral0: but shouldn't make much, depends on how you make it
<Roey> guest system slwos to a crawl.
<Tm_T> Roey: then ask so (;)
<admiral0> i just use kdesvn-build... it makes me worry less about launching cmake & kompany
<Roey> Tm_T:  SO I try starting KVM with -usb -usbdevice host:NNN.NNN but it keeps saying it cannot add it
<Tm_T> Roey: sorry I know nothing about that stuff, just wanted to get out the real question from you
<Roey> ok
<admiral0> what's the prefix for kde4(intrepid)? /usr or /opt/kde4?
<Tm_T> admiral0: usr
<admiral0> WOW. So the devs finally decided to leave behind kde3?
<Roey> heh :)
<Roey> admiral0:  heh!!
<Tm_T> admiral0: not much to decide
<ActionParsnip> kde3 is sound
<ActionParsnip> kwin is horrific
<Tm_T> is not, but that's offtopic
<admiral0> ActionParsnip:??
<admiral0> explain
<ActionParsnip> fluxbox dude :D
<admiral0> ah..
<admiral0> i understand.. you are one of those "minimal" guys
<admiral0> fluxbox is not bad, but kwin makes me feel like home...
<ActionParsnip> no i just want my system to do stuff "now" so I save ram with a slick WM. I have 2Gb ram but im not bothered for gloss like most girls
<ActionParsnip> http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/MyScreenshot.png?t=1224430756
<admiral0> ActionParsnip:i have, no i had a desktop almost entirely compiled
<admiral0> i decided to use 8.10
<admiral0> and to start again from 0
<admiral0> i cannot decrapify my home folder anymore
<admiral0> it was huge
<admiral0> so i formatted
<admiral0> and there were a lot of conf files around that meant nothing anymore
<admiral0> ActionParsnip:guess what is that : http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktopbp8.png
<ActionParsnip> admiral0: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> looks like vista to me
<admiral0> yes
<admiral0> with kde...
<admiral0> and amarok works
<ActionParsnip> amarok runs in vista too
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: they released windows version
<admiral0> :D
<ActionParsnip> im not a gloss guy, makes computers look lame to me
<bewofthe>  decrapify?
<ActionParsnip> just screems interior decorator to me
<admiral0> yes i had a lot of junk in my /home
<admiral0> yay i dindn't erase the cd with kubuntu
<admiral0> any news about konversation 4 kde4
<admiral0> ?
<eagles0513875> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<[|Liam|]> Does anyone know the sudo package for TeamSpeak?
<eagles0513875> [|Liam|]: hey let me check
<[|Liam|]> hey eagles0513875.
<eagles0513875> [|Liam|]: its sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client
<eagles0513875> [|Liam|]: r u going to host the server or u just need the client
<[|Liam|]> just the clieent
<eagles0513875> [|Liam|]: r u going to host the server or u just need the client
<eagles0513875> [|Liam|]: its sudo apt-get install teamspeak-client
<eagles0513875> sry ignore one beofre this last one
<[|Liam|]> okay
<eagles0513875> [|Liam|]: did it install and work for u
<[|Liam|]> Yeah thanks
<eagles0513875> [|Liam|]: no prob
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: im blue abu di abu die lol
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875:  uhm .... okaaay
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: lol hi
<girao> kurumin ng what we need to now
<twinkle> hey
<willluongo> Hello, I reinstalled Kubuntu, and preserved the /home directory from the previous install. Now when I log in as the user from the previous install, it starts with the wrong resolution. No other user has this issue. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> willluongo: resetup the resolution for the user
<willluongo> ActionParsnip: I have, several times. It doesn't take
<ActionParsnip> willluongo: try chmodding the whole directory to the user, it may help
<ActionParsnip> sudo chmod -R <username> <homefolderlocation>
<willluongo> ActionParsnip: What permissions do you recommend?
<willluongo> do you mean chown?
<ActionParsnip> yeah sorry
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> chown
<willluongo> I'm pretty sure I have done that but I will try again
<willluongo> brb
<willluongo> ActionParsnip: no dice... :(
<ActionParsnip> crap
<ActionParsnip> you could try chmod
<willluongo> Yeah, I am a little hesitant though, I am not sure I want everything to be 755
<ActionParsnip> willluongo: find where the settings for res are set and check that is 755
<utente6> ciao
<willluongo> If I knew where the file was that was causing the issue was I'd do that
<Goan> I need to clear off $JAVA_HOME and redefine it to "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java"
<willluongo> ActionParsnip: yeah, I've checked every hidden directory though, and nothing evenlooks like something taht would effect that
<Goan> how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> add it to ~/.bashrc
<Goan> will the existing config be overwritten while loading bash shell for me?
<Goan> overridden*
<willluongo> Goan: If that is the variable that whatever you are trying to do is using, yes.
<willluongo> But if you don't log out you will need to reload it:
<willluongo> . .bashrc
<ActionParsnip> if you set it in there the $JAVA_HOME variable will be set when you launch konsoles
<ActionParsnip> Goan: once youve set it, run: source ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> Goan: and it wil be active in the current konsole too
<Goan> doing the "export JAVA_HOME=$JAVA_HOME:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java" just appends the path to whatever is there already.. but because of the wrong initial path, eclipse is not starting up
<willluongo> goan You are setting the variable twice that way
<willluongo> Goan: just do JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/blablabla
<oo0> how to make more users in inlogg?
<the_darkside_986> Anyone using Kubuntu 8.10 beta?
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | the_darkside_986
<ubottu> the_darkside_986: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<oo0> how to find out what KDE ver i use?
<oo0> how to find out what KDE ver i use?
<administrator> hello all ive installed devede on my computer but evertime i try to convert it to an ISO it starts and then about %20 inbetween my computer switches off, any ideas what this could be???
<oo0> how to find out what KDE ver i use?
<administrator> 20%
<oo0> how to find out what KDE version i use?
<ActionParsnip> oo0: dpkg -l | grep -i kde
<oo0> ok
<ActionParsnip> oo0: you could pipe that into less to make it readable
<oo0> ?
<ActionParsnip> oo0: ﻿dpkg -l | grep -i kde | less
<oo0> oh
<ActionParsnip> | is a pipe
<ActionParsnip> dpkg -l on its own would show ALL packages installed
<ActionParsnip> so we pipe it to grep to chop out the lines containing kde
<the_darkside_986> If I have to reinstall the OS just because of switching monitors, I think I might just install Kubuntu 8.10 beta anyway. This is absurd.
<cuznt> that does not sound right...
<ActionParsnip> the_darkside_986: fixing xorg should make it ko, thats all thats setting graphics up
<cuznt> why would switching a monitor make any diff?
<ActionParsnip> the_darkside_986: or use the vesa driver in xorg.conf and comment all the other fluff out
<the_darkside_986> I've already tried that and the monitor keeps going to 1440x900 and not its correct 1366x768
<the_darkside_986> *with the nvidia driver.
<the_darkside_986> Nvidia is required because users sometimes play 3D games on that machine.
<ActionParsnip> the_darkside_986: rip all nvidia stuff out
<the_darkside_986> Well, I did a complete removal of nvidia-glx-new, and then later reinstalled it. didn't seem to help.
<ActionParsnip> does it do the same in the live environmentr??
<the_darkside_986> The liveCD runs non-binary drivers though. The vesa or 2D drivers can detect the settings, however.
<v6lur> what to do if kpdf doesn't show japanese characters? i have some japanese fonts installed, and for example kannasaver shows them fine
<ActionParsnip> the_darkside_986: on the live cd. I just wanna make sure the monitor is sound
<v6lur> in acrobat reader the same pdf shows the japanese text fine
<the_darkside_986> The monitor works just fine and I've been using it with Linux for a long time until I switched it to another Linux machine, which is the problem.
<the_darkside_986> Well, it is an Nvidia 7300 GS if that means anything :(
<the_darkside_986> *the graphics card
<ActionParsnip> the_darkside_986: try envyng-qt
<mrunagi> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<trappist> woooooooo!  after like a YEAR of trying to get kontact talking to my ldap server, I finally figure out I have to put my bind dn in the 'user' field.  bustication.
<alucardromero> Anybody else have an issue with Konqueror not rendering MySpace correctly?
<alucardromero> KDE4 does it well (expanding and collapsing).
<SIRavecavec> HI i try to upgrade from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and i cant.
<stdin> SIRavecavec: you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<SIRavecavec> stdin: they do not know:(
<giuseppe_> Hello to everybody, can help me about "shutdown"????
<jefferson_> oi
<jefferson_> br?
<bob_> Hi all I'm trying to boot from a usb drive using encrypted lvm and it keeps dropping me into a busybox console can anyone help?
<kniolet> giuseppe_: mdahn up?
<kniolet> whats
<kniolet> up
<jefferson_> tem algm brasileiro
<kniolet> sorry i forgot what keyboard layout i was using lol
<giuseppe_> kniolet: sorry... what do you want to say?
<kniolet> giuseppe_: what help did you need?
<giuseppe_> kniolet: well, when I turn off my notebook (toshiba satellite A40-201), the last word is: halt now... but nothing...
<kniolet> giuseppe_: you mean like when you go to shutdown it doesn't actually turn off the computer?
<giuseppe_> kniolet: correct... it starts to turn off... but in the end when appears will now halt... nothing...
<bilicki> hi guys, I am using kubuntu 8.10 with KDE 4.1, when KDE loads, I just get a blank screen and my mouse pointer, nothing else... any ideas? however, stuff is working in the background, as the wireless internet connection gets set up (I used another console by pressing ctrl+alt+F5 to get the latest updates) any ideas?
<stdin> bilicki: intrepid support in #ubuntu+1
<kniolet> giuseppe_: you should probably file a bug report on bugs.launchpad.net about it, i think it's a hardware-specific problem
<raja__> remote support for Kubuntu desktop. can somebody help ?
<kniolet> giuseppe_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/255838
<kniolet> giuseppe_: looks like there is already a bug report for it
<cichy> Hi - did anyone encounter problem with random harddrive devices name change after reboot? sda changes to sdb and viceversa. I have kubuntu 8.04 and 2 harddisks - one sata and one ide. Kernel 2.6.24-21-generic
<raja__> we have two Kubuntu desktops at different locations connected to Internet.
<giuseppe_> kniolet: well, now I read it and let you know
<stdin> cichy: that would be a good reason for using UUIDs rather then device names
<kniolet> giuseppe_: it looks like the problem hasn't been solved yet, it would probably help to add a comment to it saying you have the issue also and the model number of your computer
<raja__> The remote guy is a dumb user using some application and dont aware how to get ip so VNC is useless
<cichy> I'm using UUID, but ide is truecrypted, therefore does not have UUID
<giuseppe_> kniolet: yes I think so
<raja__> earlier for windows desktop hewas using teamviewer and expects something similar to that on linux
<raja__> is thre any s/w like teamviewer in linux ?
<cichy> stdin: I'm using UUID, but ide is truecrypted, therefore does not have UUID
<raja__> in teamviwer the user is suppose to run the application and get a connection ID and Password
<raja__> which he communicates to guy giving support by telephone
<raja__> and the support guy runs client s/w and enter connection ID
<cichy> stdin: UUID is used to mount sda (where root exist) and also is used by grub
<raja__> then the password and a remote support session starts where support person gets view/control of remote machine like VNC
<raja__> does anybody know similar s/w on linux ?
<stdin> cichy: the only thing I can find is this http://fixunix.com/hardware/516915-hard-disk-change-device-every-boot.html
<chfwiggum> raja__: sth like KRemoteDesktop not sure bout the exact name
<Nasj> !kicker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker
<Nasj> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cichy> stdin: Thanks, I did already see this....
<raja__> chfwggum:It needs IP address
<raja__> chfwggum : If the desktop is behind Broadband Router and in a LAN then u have to configure router for port forwarding abd user should get IP of Router
<raja__> similarly firewall have to open porrt 5900
<raja__> which is difficult for a ordinary application user with poor computer knowledge
<Guest22552> my system tray is driving me mad! Sometimes it doesn't show certian icons and other times the icons pop right out and respond like windows! Any help?
<raja__> so we need a solution like teamviewer where requesting for remote supoort is very easy
<kniolet> Guest22552: mine did that too in 8.04, it seems to be much better in the 8.10 beta though (i know that doesn't really help)
<Guest22552> kniolet: thanks, im definately going to upgrade 8.10 when its stable, mabye ill even try the beta because its driving me nuts. Thanks
<raja__> no need for knowing ip, port forwarding, and firewall reconfiguring
<antonio_> hola.hay alguien español o que lo hable???
<antonio_> hellow
<kniolet> antonio_: #kubuntu-es
<EagleSn> antonio_ #kubuntu-es
<antonio_> I'dont speak English.
<antonio_> I speak Spanish+
<EagleSn> antonio_ visita #kubuntu-es
<kniolet> antonio_: join the #kubuntu-es channel then
<antonio_> in spanish please
<freaky_t> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<freaky_t> :)
<kniolet> yay for multilingual bots
<freaky_t> hehe ^^
<antonio_> my name is Miguel
<Cugel> Hello, people.
<antonio_> hello
<kniolet> hi Cugel
<[|Liam|]> Is there anyway to run a batch file without it opening up into KATE?
<antonio_> any Spanish?
<kniolet> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<EagleSn> antonio_ nos estas vacilando o qué, te hemos dicho varias veces que visites le canal #kubuntu-es
<kniolet> lol
<makande> portuguese
<Guest14015> [|Liam|]: do you mean 'batch' file, as in windows DOS batch script?
<[|Liam|]> yeah
<Cugel> Question: I want to put a text as a sort of overlay on the desktop. Like conky does, but more basic, just a text. Eterm can do it, maybe, but are there easier solutions?
<Guest14015> you'll need to install/use freedos, a dos clone
<[|Liam|]> oo okay
<[|Liam|]> would Sudo get-apt install Freedos cover that?
<Guest14015> package seems to be called "dosemu"
<antonio_> alguien español?
<makande> ALGUEM DE PORTUGAL???
<antonio_> alguien español
<antonio_> ??
<LjL> !pt | makande
<ubottu> makande: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LjL> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<[|Liam|]> !ml
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ml
<[|Liam|]> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<[|Liam|]> sounds epic.
<antonio_> pero no me funciona el canal en ESPAÑOL!!!!
<BluesKaj> !es | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<makande> how do I change to ubuntu-pt???
<makande> im new to ubuntu...
<EagleSn> makande be more clear pleae
<[|Liam|]> [20:21] <-- makande has left this server (Remote closed the connection
<[|Liam|]> Is it possible to open .rar files with Ark?
<EagleSn> yes it is, install rar and unrar packages
<[|Liam|]> And how can i do that?
<EagleSn> K menu -> System -> Adept package manager
<[|Liam|]> cant i do it with sudo?
<emilsedgh> [|Liam|]: sure, sudo apt-get install unrar i think
<cichy> stdin: I think I may have found solution - I think I can use /dev/disk/by-id, which does not change. From there I will get device name assigned, and voila. Thanks for your help, anyway!
<[|Liam|]> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<[|Liam|]> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<[|Liam|]> Thats what i got emilsedgh
<stdin> cichy: ah, I forgot you can use hardware IDs
<stdin> !aptfix | [|Liam|]
<ubottu> [|Liam|]: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Guest14015> [|Liam|]: no wiat
<Guest14015> *wait
<Guest14015> you probably still have adept open
<[|Liam|]> >.<
<[|Liam|]> yeah i do
<[|Liam|]> is that a problem :
<[|Liam|]> :$
<Guest14015> it's specially locked so that only 1 app can try and install things at a time
<[|Liam|]> Oh okay thanks :D
<Guest14015> perhaps that warning should be clearer
<[|Liam|]> Yeah says 'Is another process using it?' - that explains it
<[|Liam|]> probably means adept by that
<Guest14015> yeah
<[|Liam|]> working now ;)
<[|Liam|]> I've installed Unrar now, question is: where is it? >.<
<MrKennie> [|Liam|]: which unrar
<[|Liam|]> sudo apt-get install unrar
<[|Liam|]> that one
<MrKennie> [|Liam|]: no, I mean type "which unrar"
<Guest14015> unrar is a command line tool. it won't appear in the menu
<[|Liam|]> oo
<[|Liam|]> so how do i use it Guest14015?
<Guest14015> however - ark should now understand how to read rars I think.
<Guest14015> unrar x <ilename.rar
<Predator106> which kde vers. will ibex be using? is it 4.2?
<MrKennie> 4.1.2
<[|Liam|]> Cannot open nr_pk_client_v1.24.rar
<[|Liam|]> No such file or directory
<[|Liam|]> No files to extract
<Predator106> ok
<[|Liam|]> o there we go
<[|Liam|]> Guest14015: everytime i try to run dos emulator it doesnt open :(
<[|Liam|]> ugh anyone?
<lionblack> Hi, can you help me about turn off?
<lionblack> why my notebook is not able to turn off?
<eagles0513875> !es | pep
<ubottu> pep: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eagles0513875> !es | pepe
<ubottu> pepe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<scriptx> hai.  is there a adobe pdf package?
<\Kira> Im trying to configure kubuntu's boot, but Im unfamiliar with the boot sequence. I think it goes: GRUB, Usplash, kdm, then my login splash. But on kdelook it has options for the bootsplash and gfxboot. Were are those in the sequence?
<\Kira> anyone?
<cuznt> !boot sequence
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boot sequence
<crimsun> \Kira: gfxboot is used on the desktop cd but not in an installed instance.  bootsplash can refer to usplash.
<\Kira> okay, that makes sense, little strange that they would do that, but okay
<\Kira> thanks
<Wharfedale> hi there, after upgrading my kde version on kubuntu, my nvidia 3D support stopped working
<EvilDaemon> Wharfedale: Maybe gotta downgrade?
<Wharfedale> so theres no fix?
<Wharfedale> :|
<Roey> EvilDaemon:  nice nick
<EvilDaemon> Roey: Uh, thanks?
<Roey> heh
<EvilDaemon> Wharfedale: there may be, did google weild any results?
<Wharfedale> EvilDaemon: nope
<Wharfedale> i just cant  activate the driver
<EvilDaemon> did you try 'nvidia 3d support kubuntu fix' on google? If not, then I suggest downgrading. unless anyone else has a suggestion.
<donjr_KS> Isit possible to burn avi files as VCD files from kubuntu?
<donjr_KS> Can anyone tell me where I might find more information on burning avi files as VCD files?
<Tann> k3b
<Tann> woops
<Tann> (wrong window)
<donjr_KS> Alright, I now k3b works well for iso's, but yeah, thanks.
<Tann> no problem. I didn't mean to type that in.
<nenad> hello
<ollie> #ubuntu
<ollie> grrr
<ollie> how do i join the ubuntu chat?
<nenad> first time on Linux
<ollie> me?
<ollie> ive been on here loads
<ollie> but /#ubuntu isnt working
<nenad> no I
<ollie> please help me join ubuntu
<ollie> #ubun
<ollie> gotit
<nenad> How to conecct 2 monitors in 1
<jussi01> ollie: /join #ubuntu
<plontaj> hallo
<[|Liam|]> [AMSG]ALL VITALITY MEMBERS GET INTO THE WAR CHAN NOW OR GET PWNED BY ME - PM HALFOP+ FOR THE KEY
<[|Liam|]> Is there anyway to get Ventrilo on Kubuntu?
<szuper-t> hali
<plontaj> join #ubuntu pl
<szuper-t> beszél itt valaki magyarul?
<szuper-t> ok
<LjL> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<szuper-t> szia
<LjL> !hu | szuper-t
<ubottu> szuper-t: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<szuper-t> thx:)
<jefferson_> socorro
<etfb> Is there a program in Kubuntu that does what MS Outlook's meeting reminder does, ie keep track of appointments and reminders?  Bonus points if it will send emails or work across computers on a home ethernet network.
<Tann> etfb: I believe that kontact will do that.
<Tann> etfb: alternatively you can also use kalarm
<albhack> is there anyone
<albhack> here
<Tann> Yes
<woddf2> Hello
<woddf2> I have lost sound for all non--KDE 4 applications!
<Tann> Hello.
<woddf2> Hello
<woddf2> I have lost sound for all non--KDE 4 applications!
<Tann> Don't think I can help you there.
<woddf2> Thanks anyway
<woddf2> Goodbye
<etfb> Tann: Hmmm! Looks like he gave up rather easily...
<Tann> yeah
<Tann> Never seen that happen.
<etfb> Patience is a virtue.  It also gives you a better chance of fixing your bugs...
<benbloom> lol Tann & etfb I was actually looking up the channel id for him
<Tann> isn't it like #kubuntu-kde4?
<benbloom> i guess it's just #kde
<benbloom> i dont know
<benbloom> yup Tann. that's the one
<petr> bvb
<petr> aaaaaaaaaaa
<petr> I install new kubunyy
<petr> where is ICQ here? In kubuntu???
<Tann> Like the instant messger?
<Tann> messager**
<petr> no
<petr> it is "chat"
<petr> I want qip
<Tann> yeah, thats what I meant
<etfb> Tann: Wow - I remember using Kontact before.  It's pretty hideous.  I created an "event" with a time and an alarm, and it told me I wasn't the organiser, then asked me which of two identically-named "resources" I should put it in, then put two entries in the calendar for it...
<etfb> Ugly piece of work...
<Tann> petr: You want to use Kopete. It does ICQ, AIM, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, etc
<Tann> etfb: wow thats odd.
<petr> ))) thenks
<Tann> no problem
<Tann> I've never actually used kontact for calendars though. Just email and rss
<etfb> Also, it defaulted the date to the 19th of October, but I'm in Australia, UTC+1100, where it
<etfb> 's now the 20th.
<albhack> lool
<albhack> now
<albhack> i am in kde
<etfb> Ah well, I'll see if I can track down the bugs and fix them.  That's what KDE is all about, after all: putting up with stupid bugs and missing features because you don't want to be patronised by the Gnome project...
<benbloom> wow etfb. why do you use kde?
<Tann> yeah.
<benbloom> dr_willis! my hero
<benbloom> good to see you again sir
<dr_willis> Now what did i do?
<dr_willis> :)
<etfb> benbloom: You want to know the real reason?  Because I'm used to double-clicking the window icon to close a window, and you can't do that in Gnome.  Drives me batty!  So I stick with KDE, even tho kubuntu feels like a poor cousin.
<dr_willis> I feel that windows is a poor cousin to kde.. :)
<albhack> who can help me to crack
<etfb> Yay!  dr_willis!  The man (presumably) who solved my printer problems!
<albhack> a wireless please contact in pm
<benbloom> lol u were helping me in your sleep last night dr_willis
<etfb> Windows is the dumb retarded cousin you keep in the cellar when visitors are around so he doesn't rub faeces on the vicar during tea.
<dr_willis> heh.. I normally sleep 7AM to 4 in the afternoon.  3rd shift person here.
<benbloom> ok so I switched to kubuntu because I felt like Gnome was lacking features and customizability
<dr_willis> Sort of the reason im back to using gnome after trying KDE4 benbloom  :)
<Zerothis> how do i increase my virtual using xrandr? I'd like a 1024x768 next to a 1024x768, I currently have a 640x480>640x480. Getting a 'screen cannot be larger than 1280x1200' error. manually adding "virtual 1664 768" to my xorg.conf boots to console
<etfb> benbloom: Same here.  I much prefer the ability to change the things I don't like.  But my wife uses Ubuntu rather than Kubuntu, and I was amazed, for example, at how much easier it was to get printers working on her machine after only dr_willis could help me get them going here.
<Tann> benbloom: and that is why I'm still with kde 3
<albhack> helpppppppp meeee please
<albhack> helpppppppp meeee please
<albhack> to crack a passwd wireles
<The_ManU_212> hi
<dr_willis> albhack,  i wouldent much help in 'cracking passwords' from here.
<Tann> The_ManU_212: Hello
<benbloom> so kde4 is worse than gnome? but kde3 is best? that's what I run and im very happy with it
<dr_willis> due to the questionable legality.
<benbloom> but ibex will be native KDE4 right?
<Tann> albhack: join the channel #aircrack-ng
<dr_willis> ibex has kde4 yes.
<Tann> it might help
<The_ManU_212> i got a queston for adept manager, i use it for updates, which options offers it, can i also deactivate a part of an upate?
<etfb> benbloom: I gather KDE4 is still pretty flakey.  Features missing, bugs, that sort of thing.
<albhack> thnx
<The_ManU_212> and start it alter? and how and whats this ubuntu sign for some apps have it some not
<etfb> dr_willis: Does it really?  Interesting!  I didn't think it was quite ready for the desktop just yet.
#kubuntu 2009-10-12
<Mr_Giraffe> argh
<Mr_Giraffe> where is the folderview plasmoid?
<siwy> cze
<siwy> działa to gówno?
<nightwlkr> hellow
<nightwlkr> am having weird issues with kubuntu related to networking
<ner0x> Using kubuntu how can I get something like firefox to play through my headphones?
<ner0x> How can I get youtube's flash audio to play through usb headphones?
<nightwlkr> i have a rtl 8139D chip network card that my kubuntu recognizes and adm tech 10/100 network card,but can't configure ip addresses to work..i mean i can set ifconfig eth0 etc.. but it doesn't work for packages or anything other than browsing
<nightwlkr> setting pppoeconf works though..but i have a firewall i have to use and multiple computers here..can any1 help with the issue?
<joshKDE> hi
<nightwlkr> hellow joshKDE
<BluesKaj> nightwlkr, what kind of "packages" do you mean that don't work ?
<nightwlkr> apt-get doesn't work
<nightwlkr> basically the network card is there..kde doesn't recognize it
<nightwlkr> in terminal i can set ip's and everything is fine when i ping my server 20.20.20.1 but when i ping let's say google.com host not found
<BluesKaj> what errors do you get with apt ?
<nightwlkr> archive.ubuntu.com host not found
<nightwlkr> it's working fine when i connected it directly and set up pppoeconf
<BluesKaj> perhaps you have to configure what apps are allowed in your FW
<nightwlkr> running an update now for bug fixes..donno if the sollution is there though
<nightwlkr> i have an ipcop firewall, no restrictions set
<BluesKaj> checked you sources.list ?
<nightwlkr> and with proxy set i can even run konqueror
<nightwlkr> on my firewall or kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu
<nightwlkr> well if problem was from sources logically it shouldn't work on pppoe either no?
<nightwlkr> besides it's not just apt-get.. irc client wont connect..nor any other messenger
<BluesKaj> dunno, i thought pppoe was strictly for email but I'm not well versed about that
<nightwlkr> so u can say i can only use konquerer through proxy just browsing
<Shotokan> excuse me.i've a problem:when i execute amarok, the sound doesn't work in mplayer and vlc.i've to close amarok and restart mplayer and/or vlc. do you know why?
<nightwlkr> no pppoe is for broadband connections
<BluesKaj> i', not saying anything of the sort , cuz i don't use a proxy
<nightwlkr> well my proxy is transparent..so that means i can use the net with or without it... but still
<heinkel_111> can i get amarok2 to sync with mediaplayers like amarok 1.4 did?
<nightwlkr> i have the same problem with my built in SIS NIC , thought getting a new network card would solve the problem
<BluesKaj> nightwlkr, looks to me like you have an unusually secure setup for linux  , that may be the problem ...you're choking your access but I'm not gonna say much more about  it cuz I doubt very much i can help you
<nightwlkr> well put aside my secure stuff..i should still b able  ping my firewall when setting ip's from network manager no?
<nightwlkr> so my problem would b the network manager then
<BluesKaj> network manager might be your problem , I couldn't get tit o work consistently so i installed wicd
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<teju> hey guys.. need to install kubuntu 8.10
<teju> 32 bit
<nightwlkr> aha i'll try that..thnx for the info
<teju> is there any way i can get an iso with all updates upto now?
<nightwlkr> teju:  why 8.04?
<ovrdrive> hey everyone
<nightwlkr> the new version is 9.04
<ovrdrive> anyone know what plugin i need to watch eps on fancast please?
<teju> i want 8.10
<BluesKaj> teju, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ
<ovrdrive> i have hit all the wikis and still cannot find a fix for it
<BluesKaj> nightwlkr, let wicd find your network router and it will auto-set the IP adresses unless the FW interferes
<nightwlkr> am installing wicd now
<nightwlkr> will c how to set it as default network manager afterwards
<BluesKaj> nightwlkr, it will auto-remove network manger
<ovrdrive> anyone know the link that can help me with this?
<BluesKaj> ovrdrive, are those games?
<Shotokan_> excuse me.i've a problem:when i execute amarok, the sound doesn't work in mplayer and vlc.i've to close amarok and restart mplayer and/or vlc. do you know why?
<Shotokan> is anybody reading?
<Ev0luti0n_> i am
<Ev0luti0n_> sup nigga?
 * Ev0luti0n_ slaps Shotokan_ with a big large trout!
<Ev0luti0n_> fellas, anybody else with troubles with mounting ISO images?
<BluesKaj> what kind of iso images ?
<vslobodov> Hey everyone. I have a question. I screwed around with my eth0 and smb config files. And I can't seem to find the originals (because I'm so smart and didn't do a backup). If I upgrade to 9.04 (I'm using 8.10), will the files be upgraded as well?
<vslobodov> Evolution, I originally used the sudo mount command, but now I use AcetoneISO. Try that?
<Ev0luti0n_> thanks vslobodov
<Ev0luti0n_> will try that
<Ev0luti0n_> vslobodov: i am a newbie, but i think that if you format the kde folder also, yes they will be
<Ev0luti0n_> i mean, make sure tha the kde config folder is on the partition that you are going to format
<Ev0luti0n_> if you format
<Ev0luti0n_> thats better
<Ev0luti0n_> than upgrading over
<vslobodov> Yeah, good point. I didn't think about that. Gonna have to save my docs. Thanks!
<Ev0luti0n_> :)
<Ev0luti0n_> vslobodov: one thing
<Ev0luti0n_> when you used the mount command
<Ev0luti0n_> did you had to copy files to fstab?
<vslobodov> Let me try to remember. I think the first time I mounted, I had to change something in fstab
<Ev0luti0n_> ermmm
<Ev0luti0n_> nevermind then
<Ev0luti0n_> will try to use some apps
<Ev0luti0n_> good luck with the upgrade
<lolsauc3> BluesKaj, sorry about the long time gone, but idk if memtest started over or what, but I have had 60 errors, and 8 pass.
<Ev0luti0n_> 9.04 is worth
<Ev0luti0n_> it
<vslobodov> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530792 That's a good link with relevant info. And no, now that I look at it, I didn't change anything in fstab.
<linuxguy> anyone know how to add modellines to geta better resolution with 9.04....and also anyone tried the fglrx drivers from synaptic at all?
<BluesKaj> lolsauc3, did you try a reboot ?
<lolsauc3> I will soon, memtest has been going all day, it's on test 6
<lolsauc3> I've had 60 errors so far.
<nightwlkr_> BluesKaj: thnx alot i configured wicd is working fine now with static ip behind firewall :D
<lolsauc3> BluesKaj, is 60 errors too much? it could be a problem with the memory
<lolsauc3> I mean, first off, it's a 512 and it's only recognizing 320 of it
<dirtyturbin> hey I am trying to install openVP for Banshee, but when I try to build the plugin in banshee itself it tells me ln: accessing '/*.ddl': Too many levels of symbolic links. What do I do now??
<BluesKaj> lolsauc3, yes i suspected that , that's why I figured a BIOS update for the motherboard would help , most 800mhz pc can support more than 512 RAM
<BluesKaj> lolsauc3, did you try to boot into windows ?
<genii> Any errors with memtest is not good and ram should get swapped out
<lolsauc3> yes, windows always boots fine
<lolsauc3> for some reason linux has problems
<lolsauc3> I'll get on craigslist tonight and find some better ram for this
<lolsauc3> I'm sure linux will boot fine after that
<lolsauc3> but for now, I think I'm as far as I can get into this problem
<nightwlkr_> lolsauc3:  with my experiance on windows maintenance.. windows boots fine sometimes on 1 damaged ram if u have a couple or more installed
<linuxguy> anyone know how to add modellines to geta better resolution with 9.04....and also anyone tried the fglrx drivers from synaptic at all?
<nightwlkr_> it makes problems during setup
<dirtyturbin> hey I am trying to install openVP for Banshee, but when I try to build the plugin in banshee itself it tells me ln: accessing '/*.ddl': Too many levels of symbolic links. What do I do now??
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know of a good chat server i could load on my server? perferably one with nick and chan services
<BluesKaj> lolsauc3, make sure you find out how much maximum memory your machine can use
<genii> linuxguy: with package read-edid you can do:   sudo get-edid | parse-edid              and get from that a list of modelines which can be inserted into an xorg.conf
<lolsauc3> yes, the embedded dram is fine, but the extra module I have is probably causing problems. I figured such when it said that this computer wasnt compatible with it, but it was in anyway
<lolsauc3> BluesKaj, it said the max allowed for this was 192, with the built in 64mb and a 128 module
<BluesKaj> that's really low for an 800mhz pc
<genii> !info ircd-hybrid
<ubottu> ircd-hybrid (source: ircd-hybrid): high-performance secure IRC server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.2.2.dfsg.2-6ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 575 kB, installed size 2540 kB
<lolsauc3> but memtest and everything is recognizing up to 320 of it, so do you think a 256 stick would work BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> my old HP 366mhz pc supported up to 256
<Mr_Sonoma> thanks genii
<lolsauc3> I mean, 256 + 64 is 320, so it should work
<genii> Mr_Sonoma: You should also look into some chan managing bot like eggdrop
<nightwlkr_> lolsauc3: update ur bios i think it should fix this issue
<BluesKaj> 320 isn't much for jaunty , lolsauc3
<lolsauc3> I tried updating already, for some reason it always says corrupted CMOS. I'll have to try again
<lolsauc3> hangon
<nightwlkr_> it's best if u boot it on some sort of floppy or something
<genii> lolsauc3: Some older boards need matched sticks (256+256 or 64+64)
<Mr_Sonoma> i havent messed with a eggy since the mid 90s. but that is esentially the plan if i can get one up and running like i want
<nightwlkr_> if u'r updating under windows might sometimes do that
<nightwlkr_> Mr_Sonoma: i doubt that's the case here am sure we'e talking about sd ram
<lolsauc3> genii, it has one slot only, it's an old p3 lappy
<Mr_Sonoma> genii is there still a good eggdrop in the repos? i cant check them from the work pc as its *ick* windows based
<lolsauc3> it's a compaq 18XL580
<nightwlkr_> ouch
<genii> Mr_Sonoma: Check at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<nightwlkr_> lolsauc3: my oppinion...find a lighter OS
<lolsauc3> I could... it has no problems with xp, and linux worked fine when I got it booting, but the problems booting made me check memtest, and here I a
<lolsauc3> am*
<nightwlkr_> don't u feel it's loaded on that machine? weird
<BluesKaj> lolsauc3, but you were using a live cd not a full install, correct?
<lolsauc3> yes, I installed xubuntu, and had the same problems
<nightwlkr_> well i have to call it a night, it's 4:15 am here...thnx for all the help,am sure will b back ..but maybe i'll stick around to also provide some help in return :) i love open source :P
<nightwlkr_> and lolsauc3 good luck with ur problem, hope it gets fixed soon
<lolsauc3> sure thing nightwlkr_, I'm going to call it a night too
<lolsauc3> I'm heading out guys
<lolsauc3> BluesKaj, thanks for all your help
<lolsauc3> I'll pick up some ram and get right back with you guys
<BluesKaj> lolsauc3, make sure you get the right RAM and good luck :)
<fitoria> Kubuntu 9.04 live cd brings a disc partitioning tool like ubuntu's gparted?
<genii> Yes.
<fitoria> name?
<genii> gparted
 * genii sips
<BluesKaj> fitoria, I prefer to use GParted before installing , then I can use the manual install without much fooling around with live cd partioner
<BluesKaj> err partitioner
<fitoria> BluesKaj: but i don't have a gparted cd with me right now
<fitoria> it used to bring qparted
<BluesKaj> any blanks hanging around ?, it only takes a few mins to DL and burn it , fitoria
<fitoria> BluesKaj: well it's for my girlfriend who is not with me and with no internet access right now
<BluesKaj> too bad
<marito> hi
<marito> como andan
<fitoria> BluesKaj: she will make partitions with the installer :P
<TheZer0> hi all
<TheZer0> is any one free to give me a quick hand.
<BluesKaj> fitoria, well that's your choice but GParted is so much easier and convenient to use IMO
<fitoria> I know
<BluesKaj> you can even use windows to DL and burn it  :)
<andres_> holaa
<fitoria> andres_: hola te invito a #kubuntu-es
<genii> Hm, his IP is in Colombia
<TheZer0> is there a Host serve on freenoad
<TheZer0> ?
<phoenix_> O.O
<phoenix_> What's the !1= for?
<phoenix_> Oh, nvm.
<BluesKaj> TheZer0, try www.freenode.net
<rabidweezle> okay, I have an app loading at startup (cairo-dock) that I want to take out, it loads up even if I load up lxde. Would that be .xinitrc or what?
<akast> hello
<rj_> random quick?
<donnybrasco> hey - I'm having difficulty with my sd card reader - kde 3.5 - not sure of settings to enter in system settings>disk & file systems - can anyone help?
<rj_> what kind of difficulty?
<donnybrasco> I can't view the disk
<rj_> it should automatically mount the disk.... may be drivers are missing?
<donnybrasco> I've tried in admin mode of disk & file systems to set the mount permission to any user, but I get this msg ...
<donnybrasco> The mountpoint '<mount point>' is already in use by another entry?
<donnybrasco> Continue?
<donnybrasco> woops, didn't mean to flood
<donnybrasco> do I need to specify a different mount point for each drive (multi-card reader)
<donnybrasco> I'm pretty sure I've used it before on this setup
<ftjla> when I boot into kubuntu I get a message that tells me my home directory is low on drive space (200 mb)
<ftjla> what do I need to do to increase the disk space for the home directory?
<[Relic]> what is the trick to getting cp to copy hidden files and directories recursively?
<[Relic]> or is there a better way to do that?
<Lillymon> Back to OSS and my webcam. OSS can see 'USB sound device', and it lists 'rec', but nothing on my system can get any sound out of the webcam. Where the hell is the sound from this webcam going, and why can't anything find it?
<Lillymon> I'm using skype-static-oss from Medibuntu right now, and audio output now works. But none of the options for audio input give me anything.
<pretto> oi
<pretto> brasileiro on
<helix__> hrllo
<helix__> hellp*, I am having a little package issue i'm sure it's no biggie for you guys
<helix__> basically i'm getting a notification saying that I have a package dependency issue and "needs to be resolved". It doesn't tell me which package or whatsoever
<FireCrotch> silly KDM
<FireCrotch> just decided to restart on me for no damn reason
<mizerydearia> If I installed gdm/gnome, but want to revert back to kdm as default login manager, how do I do so?  Right now I'm running in a KDE environment, but am set up with gdm/kde.
<savasten_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<savasten_> !grub-pc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub-pc
<savasten_> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<FireCrotch> mizerydearia: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<FireCrotch> mizerydearia: it should give you a screen to choose between kdm and gdm (assuming both are installed)
<mizerydearia> gdm?  or kdm?
<mizerydearia> ah, alright
<mizerydearia> thanks
<mizerydearia> Also, kde's logout animation seems to be messed up.  It doesn't look right.
<mizerydearia> uh oh...  Upon reboot, "User Switcher" has quit unexpectedly... Reload produces same message over and over
<mizerydearia> oh wait, I'm in gnome...nevermind
<mizerydearia> 10 vertical columns of the same blurry animation sequence, blue shades of color.  I'm not sure what it is since it's always been like that.  I don't believe the logout/restart animation should appear as it does.  Everything else appears nicely.
<corigo> Anyway to determine which Intel processor is in my machine from Kubunut?
<mizerydearia> cat /proc/cpuinfo?
 * mizerydearia wonders if Kubunut is a fork of kubuntu
<FireCrotch> It's the insane version!
<rtaylor> .
<mizerydearia> uhhhhhhhhhh, my kde gui just want berserk
<mizerydearia> and continues to do so as I move cursor around, drag things around, etc
<mizerydearia> I've had this issue previously when I was working on my client's pc, but switched to gnome so as to avoid the issue.
<hagabaka> sigh, adobe with their /opt deb packages
<mizerydearia> Is anyone familiar with it?
<hagabaka> what do you mean by going berserk?
<mizerydearia> I opened VirtualBox, and the screen changed drastically
<mizerydearia> I am rebooting and will try again
<mizerydearia> At default desktop environment: Desktop folder at top-left occupying ~50% width and ~50% height
<mizerydearia> the rest filled with background picture, and a bar at the bottom-left, ~50% width
<mizerydearia> with kde menu, opening terminal works flawlessly
<mizerydearia> konsole, to be specific
<mizerydearia> running VirtualBox, as it loads, it fills the screen with blackness and produces an overly large display, with lots of gray covering the blackness in most areas, but still a couple rectangles of blackness
<mizerydearia> that should be the background picture, but it's still black
<mizerydearia> Simply moving the cursor around, reveals some gui that was gray before
<mizerydearia> ooh, the minimize, maximize, close buttons, when hovered over disappear and become blackness
<mizerydearia> I guess they really weren't there anymore
<mizerydearia> oh wait
<mizerydearia> hovering over them again and they reappeared
<mizerydearia> maybe they are there now?
<mizerydearia> ah, it cycles..they disappeared again, blackness
<mizerydearia> This VirtualBox program is AWESOME!
<mizerydearia> Of course, this doesn't apply specifcially t VirtualBox, I know
<mizerydearia> I believe it relates to perhaps the module/driver used for my gpu, but I'm not sure how to go about fixing it.  I shall start with stating what gpu I have
<mizerydearia> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8300 (rev a2)
<mizerydearia> It is integrated into the M3N78-EM motherboard
<mizerydearia> humm, if I remotely kill VirtualBox, the screen becomes even worse
<mizerydearia> tiles of the terminal overlapping each other in which each tile has overlapping portions of the konsole terminal in a stairs formation
<mizerydearia> It's practically garbled, but still comprehendable
<mizerydearia> some of the background image is visible at the bottom left corner
<mizerydearia> clicking on the kde menu that had appeared, seems to have lagged the computer
<mizerydearia> the mouse cursor won't move anymore
<mizerydearia> ooh, I can move it now after ~ 30 seconds of lag...but it's lagging again after moving just a split seconf
<mizerydearia> yay, it stopped lagging, but no menu appeared.  Clicking on it repeatedly also yields no menu, but no more lag
<mizerydearia> same for right click
<mizerydearia> So I'm obviously experiencing a strange issue... Any ideas on how I can diagnose and fix it?
<Balsaq> if i switch my desktop to kubuntu from ubuntu 9.04 will it run faster?
<apetrescu> What is the "correct" way to prevent one of the default KDE apps (say, kbluetooth4) from automatically starting on login, even in an empty session?
<apetrescu> Balsaq: Yeah, I find KDE performs much, much better than Gnome. On my hardware at least.
<Balsaq> apetrescu: ty, my computer is from 1998 is that still your answer
<apetrescu> Balsaq: Heh wow.... then even KDE4 might be too much. You should look into one of the lightweight ones like Fluxbox or IceWM
<Balsaq> what about puppylinux
<apetrescu> I dunno anything about that, sorry :(
<ricardoooooo> hi
<Balsaq> apetrescu wow they blew me right outta fluxbox
<apetrescu> Balsaq: what do you mean?
<Balsaq> more or less told me i am in the wrong place
<Balsaq> like i didnt know enoogh to be there
<Balsaq> i guess when i said is fluxbox faster than ubuntu they took offense
<Balsaq> then one of em spoke up and said "take my word dont install fluxbox"...."why dont you go to ubuntu"....stuff like that
<ycl> ??
<apetrescu> Ah
<apetrescu> Well, you see, fluxbox and ubuntu aren't comparable
<apetrescu> Fluxbox is a window manager, ubuntu is a distribution
<apetrescu> You can run Fluxbox IN ubuntu
<apetrescu> But I have no idea why they'd abuse you for asking... common mistake
<apetrescu> *shrugs*
<Balsaq> sound like it doesnt matter which distro i have , as log as i kknow how to turn on or turn off stuff they are all the same ...they say
<Zeikfried> Where could i find drivers for a RT2700E 11bgn WLAN PCIe chip?
<CTDaemon> hello
<CTDaemon> kubuntu is... which one?
<AngryKoala> kde
<CTDaemon> is this a developer channel?
<AngryKoala> no
<CTDaemon> ok
<DJ-Nomad> Hi all,just added KDE to my gnome,xfce ubuntu install and in KDE youtube,playlist.com media loads but refuses to start
<Qu4Z> Which browser are you using?
<DJ-Nomad> it does it in firefox and the native KDE one
<DJ-Nomad> sorry for my ignorance on kde I am using it for first time right now
<Qu4Z> Hm... I don't really know, (I first installed Kubuntu a couple of days ago) but have you tried installing kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<DJ-Nomad> I always thought kde was too much for my pc but it is acting better than all others on my 733 mhz 512 ram pc
<Qu4Z> Also, does it still work under Gnome?
<Qu4Z> KDE isn't the hog that everyone thinks it is. In fact, it's rather loverly.
<DJ-Nomad> it works in gnome ,I have xfce,kde,gnome restricted extras installed
<DJ-Nomad> right quaz
<DJ-Nomad> I just hadnt given it a chance
<Qu4Z> Hm... I'm not really sure beyond that, sorry ^^; I'll have to leave you to someone more experienced ^^;
<DJ-Nomad> the "programs" seem to be thought out and developed better
<DJ-Nomad> its cool thanks
<DJ-Nomad> it sems mayve I am missing a setting somewhere
<DJ-Nomad> cause the media loads (status bar things progresses) but the play status thing does not move or start
<DJ-Nomad> I decided to try kde cause of amorok,it is definately hands down the best ever
<DJ-Nomad> I am using the nightly build and it is worth a try
<DJ-Nomad> I got it via ultramatix,which is another of my must haves
<Qu4Z> You like Amarok 2?
<Qu4Z> I loved amarok 1, I'm ... getting used to Amarok 2.
<DJ-Nomad> I love it
<Qu4Z> Oh, right. I'd rashly assumed you just weren't getting flash player loading at all ^^;
<DJ-Nomad> the one I am using is the nightly so it may have a few other things on it
<DJ-Nomad> the flash seems to be working fine it just dont wanna start ,kinda like me at work on a monday lol
<DJ-Nomad> the kde web browser may not have jave working on it ,I got a error about it on playlist.com
<u3adi> excuseme
<DJ-Nomad> hi,I am new so I aint gonna be much help but shoot the question
<DJ-Nomad> I am thinking that my flash problem has something to do with gstreamer plugins or something like that I installed in gnome/xfce
<haba7131> hi! i installed a kubuntu 9.10 beta. the desktop panel turned from black to grey. how can i change it to black again?
<Mamarok> haba713: that is the installed theme, kust change back to the oxygen theme. Also, Karmic questions belong to #ubuntu+1, please
<dvalin> hey?
<dvalin> is anybody here?
<Bou> yep?
<dvalin> wow.. are there are really so few participants or i just don't see any messages?
<adoeller> .
<nemesis1> bella
<nemesis1> ke se dice
<dvalin> guys, can anybody help me with troubleshooting poor hdtv performance in k9.04 ?
<Spaceman> dvalin: kubuntu is a perfect OS, it doesn't have any bugs/issues and all of its users are 100% satisfied
<Spaceman> because of this perfection nobody asks for help :P
<dvalin> ahhhh.. ok - it really kinda explains why there are few people in here))
<dvalin> but i would really like to watch a couple 720p movies that were going fine under windows..
<Spaceman> the last I tried #ubuntu there were 1400 nicks subscribed and it was impossible to talk and read replies
<Spaceman> last *time* I
<dvalin> so ubuntu sux? :) to much bugs... tons of bugs...
<dvalin> let's use K
<Spaceman> :)
<stephan_> i think the update machanism is severly brokern, i'm using ubuntu at home and in office, but in office, i fear updating, because the system breaks to often, and i cant work for hours (fixing my system)
<Spaceman> stephan_: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<stephan_> kubuntu
<haba713> Mamarok: thank you for the answer!
<stephan_> the pulsbou issue is relly annouying, i'm following closely on the bug tracker
<stephan_> pulsbou = poulsbo
<admin0> hi
<ordinateur> hay
<kuttans> latest linux kernal 2.6.31.13 not showing in the grub menu+karmic any idea
<oelewapperke> syncing options seem to be missing in kontact
<oelewapperke> like sync over bluetooth or google sync
<oelewapperke> normally on the left in contact you have "sync" options
<oelewapperke> but it's not there in my kubuntu, and I don't know what package to install to get it in there
<oelewapperke> can't seem to find any package related to kdepim and sync or bluetooth
<ngirard> Hi dear people. Is it safe to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.10 ?
<eatThisAndDie> i think its safer to 8.10 -> 9.04 first.
<ngirard> eatThisAndDie: Hi. Thanks for your feedback. I just got the exact same answer from #ubuntu-fr. Thanks again !
<eatThisAndDie> np
<dvalin> hi everyone.
<dvalin> i'm experiencing poor perfoemance in playing hdtv on my kubuntu 9.04. firstly i thought installing appropriate drivers for my geforce7300gs would solve the problem, but it didn't - yes, it got much better, but in action scenes with lots of changes in the picture i see loss of videoframes and even loss of sound.
<dvalin> tried with dragon_player and vlc - results are the same..
<dvalin> earlier under windows there were no problems with hdtv stuff..
<dvalin> any ideas?
<FloodBotK2> dvalin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dvalin> oops.. sorry..
<dvalin> oops. sorry..
<rethus> hi there. i wan't to change from suse to kubuntu. Is there something importend that i have to know for the migration to kubuntu?
<rethus> and in 17 days, the new release comes out... is it different from the alpha-version which i can download now?
<Guest5302> Can kubuntu be used as a server and run directadmin?
<nldmedia> ic
<Distro^Junkie> how do i go about upgrading amarok to version 2.2 ?
<nldmedia> like so
<nldmedia> in terminal
<nldmedia> sudo apt-get upgrade amarok-kde4
<Distro^Junkie> thank you
<nldmedia> if that doesn't work quit amarok
<nldmedia> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nldmedia> np
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<Mamarok> hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hey Mamarok :)
<datta> i am trying to uninstall a couple of default programs of kde but getting error message like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/291582/
 * Mamarok checks
<datta> please help someone
<Mamarok> datta: wait, let me read that first :)
<datta> ok
<Mamarok> datta: why are you removing basic KDE stuff? this will make KDE not work well anymore
<datta> ohh but i needed extra space
<Mamarok> well, removing basic KDE stuff will make it worse, you should get rid of unused stuff in your /home first
<datta> can i check how much of the computer space is left? in gnome i found how to check that
<Mamarok> df in a konsole
<datta> where do i find konsole? it's terminal?
<Mamarok> it will tell you in detail, df -h makes it "human readable"
<Mamarok> yes, konsole is the default terminal application of KDE
<datta> ok thank you
<Mamarok> you are welcome
<PovilasDnB> o, pasijungiau ;D
<Mamarok> PovilasDnB: do you have a question?
<ocs>  hi. I have a mini-pc with a flash storage disk. It has not a hard disk, nor a cd/dvd reader. Can you suggest me a good way to install ubuntu in its flash memory?
<lun4tic> hi
<lun4tic> anyone has a little X.org/kdm problem too?
<lun4tic> i can boot to the rescue system but if i try to boot normally on kubuntu karmic i get frozen IO
<lun4tic> no mouse, no keyboard and blinking cursor
<lun4tic> i have a cryptofs home directory as offered during karmic install (128bit aes) which works on the rescue system
<mefisto__> does kopete do video? when I try configuring video by clicking the video button, kopete crashes
<mefisto__> very quiet here...
<EagleScreen> mefisto__: it is an ancient bug in kopete
<EagleScreen> for video use amsn 0.98
<mefisto__> EagleScreen: so kopete just won't do it right now?
<EagleScreen> the problem is that amsn only supports Windows Live Messenger protocol
<andrea_> mo ti sparo nu pipitu an facci
<Pici> !it | andrea_
<ubottu> andrea_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<andrea_> ok
<trouble_> 1
<EagleScreen> 2
<libervisco> Anyone uses Kubuntu beta?
<Pici> libervisco: 9.10 support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<libervisco> I'm considering doing a clean install.. can't wait till final..
<libervisco> ah
<jonathan_> hello!
<jonathan_> for any reasons, the upgrade to kubuntu 9.10 hangs up at the download of the last package. The message is "File 1569 of 1569 is downloaded" and it doesn't disappear. I can't imagine that this last package is that big... Any Ideas what to do now?
<Spaceman> jonathan_: 'dpkg --configure -a' may help, but check with google first
<jonathan_> no result with google
<jonathan_> shall i close the distribution-upgrade-tool?
<Spaceman> I copied and pasted that from a list of useful bits
<Spaceman> you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<jonathan_> hm is there a way to see whether the upgrade manager is currently downloading something?
<Spaceman> look at your router/hubs lights :P
<AncientSocrates> hi
<AncientSocrates> my pc has 2 hdds. i installed kubuntu on the first, but cant open the second
<AncientSocrates> the second is formated as ntfs
<AncientSocrates> by win xp
<jamesjedimaster> you must mount it with ntfs filesystem to access the data on it
<jonathan_> hm my router doesn't have such leds ;)
<basajaun> hi
<afeijo> I have only linux at my machine, how can I add a dual boot with XP without losing access to my linux?
<Guest10132> how to enable ipv6 in ubuntu ? or how to enable variable config_ipv6 ?
<mizerydearia> in case it didn't send: Is anyone able to assist me with a kde issue? http://pastebin.com/d40d15329
<sebs> Can anybody help me about syncing my mobile with kubuntu?
<sebs> Yes, I used google extensively and found out, that syncing with Kalendar/KPIM and other KDE apps is currently not easy. Therefor I used Evolution.
<JuJuBee> I just added a second ethernet card to my box,  How do I get it to come up automatically on boot?
<fstock> ATTENTION PLEASE: if you are being dcc spammed, please report it to an op here. Do not come to irc.hackerthreads.org,#hackerthreads and bitch at us; it is not our fault. We ban the same idiot there for the same stupid shit.
<fstock> thank you
<tsimpson> fstock: please respect our language rules here, also those attackers were klined
<fstock> tsimpson: we have been getting flooded with people giving us down the road for something we did not do; I apologize for the language
<tsimpson> network staff are aware of the issue are are keeping watch
<nathan7> =)
<fstock> tsimpson: thank you
<mizerydearia> Is anyone able to assist me with a kde issue? http://pastebin.com/d40d15329
<trquang> haa
<jase-> hi and good morning. hi have a question. i setup a single 0+1 raid on 4 drives from bios. i boot to live jaunty. fromhere it wont see the raid. i install via package manager dmraid. do sudo dmraid -ay and then walah it shows up now. i can go into Gparted and edit the partion, setup swap, whatever. but if i try to use the install icon, that partitioner will not see the raid. any ideas?
<mizerydearia> ooh, I should've posted in other ubuntu chan...  suuu much livelier there than here
<jase-> oO
<jase-> is that a hint? lol
<mizerydearia> maybe too lively and I still won't rcv helps
<sergio_> HOLA
<mizerydearia> yay, sergio... you've come to halp me, ne? ^_^
<jase-> ah theirs just ignoring me so far their too heh
<mizerydearia> their == you are
<sergio_> NO, SOLO PASE
<sergio_> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL??
<mizerydearia> sergio_, sumi masen.
<Pici> !es | sergio_
<ubottu> sergio_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mizerydearia> x_x
 * mizerydearia chuckles
<sergio_> GRACIAS
<asktoby> If I have the repo http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu enabled does that mean I'm running the cutting edge, or would that have expired when jaunty was released?
<asktoby> (jaunty, main, sorry for the snip)
<jimmy51__> i would like to start doing some light video editing.  i have some video clips already... i'd like to be able to fade them in and out to images, super impose text, and add audio.  what apps should i use under kubuntu?
<tsimpson> jimmy51__: try kino or kdenlive
<jimmy51__> tsimpson: are those pretty easy to learn?
<tsimpson> I've never used them, so can't say. but those are the ones recommended from: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/index.html
<mizerydearia> How can I restart xorg from console?
<nichu> how do i use kopete
<mizerydearia> nichu, first, you must have a computer
<tsimpson> mizerydearia: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<tsimpson> if using KDM
<mizerydearia> I can't find any results for 'hamachi' with synaptic.  Is there an application that provides hamachi support?   Is there an alternative?
<AndrySly> df
<AndrySly> fftgf3f
<AndrySly> sdioou
<AndrySly> xhfdikjw
<AndrySly> sdfh
<larsemil> how do i bind keys to runa  program?
<larsemil> run a program?
<Nico964> I have a problem with my friend's screen resolutions. She doesn't have anythiing higher than 800x600 and needs to set it to at least a 1024x768. she has kubuntu 8.10 if i remember correctly. any ideas?
<ubox> hey all
<Nico964> hello
<Nico964> Anyone have any ideas?
<ubox> i was just upgrading via apt-get and grub want's me to choose between the existing /etc/default/grub and a new one
<ubox> what should i do?
<ubox> what's your question nico964? i missed it
<snarkster> id stay with what you know works
<ubox> thought so, thanks snarkster
<snarkster> is it a good idea to upgrade to 4.3.2?
<snarkster> I dont want knetworkmanager to stop working
<ubox> it doesn't work in the new version?
<snarkster> last time i upgraded that part just stopped working altogether
<JontheEchidna> knetworkmanager is updated separately than the rest of KDE
<ubox> hmm, i wonder what version i am running
<Nico964> friend has 8.10 i think, could be 8.4, either way will not upgrade but needs to set screen resolution to 1024x768 for her school work but only has option up to 800x600.
<snarkster> ,shrug> this is a new install with my original config files Im already noticing some things are working well
<ubox> i am running all current and all seems good
<snarkster> amarok will not show my collection.. and will not fetch covers.
<ubox> with the exception of resume from suspend
<snarkster> yah resume & suspend are failing on my machine as well. LOL
<ubox> nico964, do they have the proper display driver?
<snarkster> i lose sound and wifi if i close the lid while running on battery
<ubox> snarkster, yea mine works sort of. it suspends and even wifi resumes properly but the screen stays off
<Nico964> not sure. but if there is anything i can do to help programming wise that would be great
<snarkster> so its ok to upgrade to 4.3.2?
<ubox> it appears so, i wouldn't need to restart to notice a change in netmanagement would i?
<ubox> i'm using it now and notice no problems
<snarkster> yah I think so.. <shrug>
<snarkster> ok
<snarkster> starting the upgrade
<snarkster> bbl
<ubox> nice, good luck :)
<ubox> so nico964, there is not too much help to provide if we don't know the state of your video setup. driver, config etc
<Nico964> is there anyway i can tell them to in order to find out what her driver information is?
<snarkster> wait a sec.. did you say that knetworkmanager is a seperate update?
<snarkster> so after i upgrade and lose connectivity then I can upgrade kentwork manager?
<snarkster> damn
<snarkster> so do you think its a good idea to possibly put noobs in a situation where they may not be able to reconnect to the net after an upgrade?
<sheila> necesito ayuda!!!
<JontheEchidna> !es | sheila
<ubottu> sheila: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sheila> gracias
<ubuntu_> hello!
<ubuntu_> I've upgraded from kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 a few minutes ago and tried to reboot. Everything seemed normal, the normal kubuntu-loading-screen appeared. The Loading time was much shorter, but that seems to be normal too (I read an article about kde wants to shorten the startup time up to 10 seconds). After the loading screen nothing happens. The screen turns black. The computer doesn't restart or shutdown, it looks like everythign is normal excep
<ubuntu_>  screen is black.
<ubuntu_> I don't have the slightest idea where to start now, because everything in the upgrade could have broken my system... :S
<ubuntu_> I'm currently running kubuntu from the kubuntu live cd...Can anyone help me please?
<Spaceman> try asking in #ubuntu+1  the home of the (k)ubuntu beta
<Nico964> i need to know why when i check the drivers and change drivers in my friend's computer that the screen keeps coming up black. I had this happend one other time and someone walked me through how to fix it but i don't remember how to do that. Also just for general info she has an lcd screen if that makes any difference
<pGON> hi!
<pGON> hi everybody!
<pGON> Im Paul Gonzalez!
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> hello world
<tonya> hello
<tonya> I am totally new to this kubutu
<tonya> I need to install a new web browser and have downloaded firefox 3.5 I believe
<tonya> but not sure how to install it
<tonya> firefox-3.5.3.tar.bz2
<tonya> not sure if its the right one or not
<bodly> tonya, you should use package management tools to install firefox.
<tonya> where is that at..lol
<bodly> Click on the "K" button and then click on "Applications"  then "System"
<bodly> there should be at least one application there that says something like "Package Manager"
<tonya> like ARK?
<bodly> no, ARK should be under "Utilities" not "System"
<bodly> Synaptic or kpackage
<tonya> software management
<tonya> ?
<bodly> that should work
<tonya> it came up kpackage kit
<tonya> now what
<tonya> I typed firefox and it found an installer
<tonya> I then clicked ok
<bodly> let me grab my laptop.  i'm running a bleeding edge version of kde on this box.  1 second
<tonya> it disappeared
<tonya> hard drive light is acting like its working on something though
<tonya> or was
<tonya> lol
<bodly> ok, hopefully it downloaded firefox and is installing it.  :-)
<tonya> it was already downloaded and in the documents folder
<bodly> kubuntu and ubuntu install software packages called "debs".  it's best to let the package management software install things rather than downloading things from the web and installing them manually.
<tonya> keeps telling me its already installed
<tonya> but I do not think it is
<tonya> I can not find FIREFOX actaully installed
<bodly> hmm...  click on the "K", then "Applications" then "Internet"
<bodly> if it's installed it should be there.
<tonya> only the "firefox browser installer" in there
<bodly> ok.  click on that.
<tonya> did a few times
<tonya> tells me it is installed..
<tonya> after going thru first part of install
<bodly> ok.  hit alt + F2 and type firefox then hit enter
<bodly> or click on the "K" and type firefox in the search box
<tonya> just the installer and the file I downloaded in that search
<bodly> ok.  the installer is obviously not doing it's job.  :-)
<tonya> nope
<bodly> this web page might help.  http://madberry.org/2008/08/so-ive-installed-kubuntu-now-what/
<bodly> but that page talks about using "adept" which I think I don't think is part of the default Kubuntu install.  you should be able to use synaptic instead.
<snarkster> ok so in doing the upgrade I just broke my system.. Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-bin_4%3a4.3.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty1_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bodly> snarkster: what's the error?
<snarkster> thats the error
<bodly> well that's not a very helpful error message
<besitzer_> ,,m,ö
<snarkster> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-bin_4%3a4.3.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty1_i386.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kconf_update_bin/plasma-add-shortcut-to-menu', which is also in package kde-window-manager dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-bin_4%3a4.3.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty1_i386.deb E: Sub-pro
<snarkster> sorry im not a fast typer
<bodly> ahh, ok.  two packages have the same file in them.
<bodly> on the command line, type "sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-bin_4%3a4.3.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty1_i386.deb"
<snarkster> thank you
<bodly> np
<snarkster> ok im going to relog and see if it works.
<snarkster> and just like last time knetworkmanager doesnt work
<snarkster> it shows my network wifi but when i tell it to connect it fails
<snarkster> actually failing would be nice cause Id know it was doing something, this doesnt do anyhting at all
<snarkster> anybody know how to fix knetworkmanager?
<snarkster> workaround?
<bodly> snarkster: I dunno, it's working fine on my laptop.  but when it's been broken in the past I've installed the gnome network manager applet
<snarkster> ive gone to wicd cause it always seems to work.
<snarkster> i just wanted the knetwork manager to work..  :(
<bodly> yeah, wicd does seem more stable
<snarkster> it does work fine with a cable plugged in..
<bodly> you might try going in to knetworkmanager's settings and deleting your wireless connection settings and then retrying to connect.
<snarkster> ok
<Zeikfried> Is there a way to make a fake IP address that is registered to my laptop?
<snarkster1> yah that doesnt work either
<snarkster1> really frustrating
<neto> Hello
<snarkster1> whats the program to run that allows you to see plasma apps working??
<snarkster1> kinda like a console for plasma apps
<bodly> plasmoidviewer?
<nico480> hello
<nico480> I have a problem
<nightwlkr> hellow nico480
<nico480> and need hlp please
#kubuntu 2009-10-13
<nightwlkr> well am a newbie u can say but what's the problem? maybe i can help
<nico480> i was trying to fix the drivers on my friend's computer and whaen I went to the hardware section to change the driver so she could get a 1024x768 res. after i put it on the one that is suspose to be the recommended driver i rebooted and got nothing but a black screen. anyone know how to change it back?
<nightwlkr> ouch... that i think requires editing of xserver config
<nightwlkr> press ctrl + f4 go to text based
<nico480> ok then what?
<nightwlkr> yikes i had a similar issue on kubuntu 7.04 that was more than a year ago
<nightwlkr> i don't remember the location of the file :(
<nightwlkr> let me check online
<nico480> ok
<nightwlkr> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nightwlkr> login text based
<nightwlkr> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nico480> ok now what?
<nightwlkr> let me try and c where i edited if i can find it i'll help u out..
<nico480> great! thank you so much
<nightwlkr> ok u have section "Device"
<nightwlkr> what's the device under there?
<nico480> nope
<nico480> i have "get help" "write out" "read file" "prev page"
<nico480> "next page" "cut text" "cur pos"
<nightwlkr> it's blank?
<nightwlkr> that means there was no file
<nightwlkr> note that it's case sensitive X11 capital x
<nico480> ok i didn't caps the x
<nico480> now i have a whole bunch of writing on the main screen
<robin0800> nico480: there is no xorg.conf file on a new install of the beta
<nightwlkr> i didn't know that
<nico480> well its not a new install of the beta
<nightwlkr> Section "Device"
<nightwlkr> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<nightwlkr> EndSection
<nightwlkr> u c this?
<FloodBotK2> nightwlkr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nico480> yes
<nightwlkr> so it's configured video device
<plazz> Xorg automatically detects hardware and loads the appropriate driver the majority of the time. so kubuntu ships without the config.
<nightwlkr> not any brand or driver
<nico480> yes have section device identifier configured video device
<nightwlkr> so it was differnt on 7.04 ?
<plazz> nico480: post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to a site(the paste site linked above for example)
<nico480> I can't because i am typing on my laptop and her computer can not get online until i fix this problem
<plazz> nico480: does hitting alt+ctrl+f1 take you to a terminal or does the screen remain blank?
<nico480> i have a terminal
<plazz> nico480: type 'cat /var/log/Xorg.log', the errors x is having should be there. sounds like the driver isn't being loaded for whatever reason.
<nightwlkr> plazz: his problem is that xserver doesn't recognise the new driver he specified
<nightwlkr> he needs to manually configure it back to the old driver
<nico480> it says that it has the 178 driver but was reccommended to be at 180 so when i changed it i got a black screen
<nico480> so i have to ctrl-alt-f1 to get the terminal screenm
 * Ev0luti0n_ boas!
<nightwlkr> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nightwlkr> this should restore to deafult state as i read online
<nightwlkr> try it
<nico480> do i need toput in sudo or something else first?
<nightwlkr> yes if u r logged in as normal user
<nightwlkr> but i doubt u have changed root pass so sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nico480> it says command not found
<poincare_> hello
<poincare_> saludos desde puerto rico
<nightwlkr> it works fine with me
<nightwlkr> check for a miss spel
<nightwlkr> and don't forget the "-"
<nico480> i did check speling and had the - in there and still got command not found
<nightwlkr> odd
<nightwlkr> cause i just tried it :P
<nightwlkr> and it reconfigures everything from ur keyboard layout to graphics...
<burner> is there a way to move widgets on the panel with a hotkey?  or do you have to use that menu item a couple things deep?
<nightwlkr> nico480: use tabs to fill ur text
<nightwlkr> like sudo dp tab and it will dpkg-re tab etc..
<nico480> ok i think it was just acting stupid. now what?
<nightwlkr> did u c a blue screen?
<nightwlkr> asking u questions?
<nico480> yep
<nightwlkr> just follow it answering 1 by 1
<nightwlkr> it'll get to ur video settings
<nico480> ok
<Zeikfried> Where could i find a .DEB package for the 2.6.27-9 kernel?
<nightwlkr> it's the best way i could think of that i could do as a newbie..like i said i don't have much knowledge linux based
<nightwlkr> nico480: let me know if it works though :P
<nico480> i don't know what to answer the first one
<nightwlkr> what's the question?
<nico480> use kernel framebuffer device interface
<nightwlkr> yes i guess
<nightwlkr> well this is the xserver config so no matter what u do u will still b able to use the terminal
<nightwlkr> if i'm not mistaken
<nico480> ok i went through them what now?
<nightwlkr> reboot .. sudo reboot
<nightwlkr> or sudo startx
<plazz> just startx. no need to sudo it unless you explicitly want to run it as the superuser(tip: chances are you don't.)
<nightwlkr> what do u think plazz? should this work?
<nightwlkr> nico480: any luck?
<nico480> yes but now does anyone know how i can give her the option of setting her resolution to 1024x768 instead of 800x600
<nightwlkr> :D
<nightwlkr> what's her vga?
<nico480> 800x600
<nightwlkr> vga..like sis..ATI etc..
<nico480> don't know where would i find that info?
<nightwlkr> is it a built in vga?
<nico480> i guess so
<nightwlkr> what's her main board then?
<nico480> pls tell me where to look in ordr to tell this information
<nightwlkr> well easiest way i know of is on the mainboard
<nightwlkr> dmesg
<nightwlkr> but that tells u all hardware that linux has installed
<plazz> lspci | grep VGA <- shows me at least the vga controller. (case sensitive)
<nightwlkr> lspci |grep VGA
<nightwlkr> oops
<nightwlkr> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 03)
<nightwlkr> cause i have the same issue :P but stuck on 900x600
<nico480> 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100]  (rev a2)
<nightwlkr> nico480: checking google to c what i can find
<nightwlkr> had same issue and still have with my sis built in vga..went and got a an ATI pci express card back then to fix this problem
<nico480> so does anyone have any idea about how i can get this setting changed?
<plazz> did you install the nvidia driver? is 800x600 the highest resolution you can see in System Settings > Display?
<nico480> yes 800x600 is the highest res. that she has
<plazz> and you installed the driver?
<nico480> nope it came with the computer
<nightwlkr> http://kubuntu-newbie.blogspot.com/2005/09/installing-nvidia.html
<nightwlkr> or u can try this way
<nightwlkr> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<nightwlkr> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<nightwlkr> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<nightwlkr> hard way..easy way..u choose :P
<ddo> :)
<nico480> ok that really didn't get me anywhere honestly
<nightwlkr> why not nico480?
<nico480> ok last one says command not found
<nightwlkr> did the first 2 install?
<nico480> second says already newest version
<nico480> and first one says you should explicitly select one to install
<nightwlkr> urs is 173 no?
<nico480> yes
<nico480> but it says 180 is the reccommended setting
<nightwlkr> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<nightwlkr> it's 35.1 mb i hope u have a fast connection..not like mine :P
<nico480> after this operation 4026kb disk space will be freed continue?
<nico480> yes right?
<nightwlkr> ya
<nightwlkr> honestly i have no clue what i'm doing :P that's what i found on google
<nightwlkr> seems it worked for others
<nightwlkr> nico480: u should try these step by step and try searching on google..u'd b amazed what u'll find
<nightwlkr> i better go sleep it's 3:30 am an got work in the morning... hope i was of some assistance
<LuisJa> oh come on people, no one of you have been able to help me
<LuisJa> i need the help pls
<LuisJa> i need a reinstalation of kubuntu
<LuisJa> but now i installed 64amd, runescape now lags amazingly and cannot use HD
<LuisJa> kubuntu 9.04 amd64
<Zeikfried> What kernel was used in 8.04 default installation?
<JontheEchidna> !info linux hardy
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.24.26 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<JontheEchidna> hmm, somehow I recall .22 being default in hardy, maybe that's with all the updates^
<Zeikfried> Is it bad to boot up into 8.10 with the 2.6.24-16.30 kernel module?
<Zeikfried> What command is used to see what wi-fi chip is installed?
<JontheEchidna> Nah, I don't think that'll hurt anything
<JontheEchidna> ifconfig maybe?
<Zeikfried> The wi-fi card i believe he has does not work with the new kernels.
<Zeikfried> He had it working a little bit in hardy, so i figured we would install an old kernel.
<Zeikfried> He is running a ralink RT2700E, and it does not work in the newer versions of Kubuntu, and he barely had it working in Hardy.
<Zeikfried> How would i get a ralink RT2700E working in 8.10?
<justin___> hey i am lost now... and need help lol
<justin___> ???
<eclix> ola
<eclix_> o que  e isso
<eclix_> nnhioi98t6r5fghuo9p
<eclix_> uy777treii9999y6rcxzee4
<justin_> is anyone here
<eclix>     here
<eclix> myfjrds
<justin_> ok cool i just installed kubuntu 9.04 out the box and was wondering if i could take it down a notch to just the core
<justin_> idk if its possible but figured i'd ask
<justin_> well this place isnt useful
<justin_> i get more of a response from my wall-when i'm drunk
<webbb82>  im trying to install more kicker applets doing this  can anyone please check out the link and tell me what im dong wronghttp://www.electrictoolbox.com/adding-additional-kicker-applets-with-kubuntu/
<Zeikfried> What would i recieve better performance from EXA or XAA?
<webbb82> is there anyway to speed up the kickoff menu
<darcy> can someone help me with vlc?  trying to get my dvd player to work
<darcy> hello
<Qu4Z> Hello.
<Qu4Z> What's not working? Try googling for 'libdvdcss2 kubuntu' or something?
<darcy> my vlc is not playing dvds
<webbb82> im running kde on my netbook with a small screen is there anyway to change the screen size/ resolution  , kinda like  zoom out to fit more stuff on a screen
<karlos> ?//
<Qu4Z> webbb82: You could try decreasing the system font size, and using a minimalist window theme?
<Zeikfried> My icons seem to be corrupted on my taskbar, could someone tell me what might be happening? http://imagebin.ca/view/8c8U8dZQ.html
<Zeikfried> My icons seem to be corrupted on my taskbar, could someone tell me what might be happening? http://imagebin.ca/view/8c8U8dZQ.html
<Zeikfried> Sorry bout that.
<ubox> anyone have resume working on an hp dv6xxx?
<ttong> Hi all
<ubox> hello
<ttong> How's it going friends?
<ubox> good, how are you?
<ttong> very very good.
<ttong> where r u?
<ubox> canada
<ubox> u?
<ttong> thailand
<ttong> it's raining now,
<ubox> it looks like it may rain soon here too
<ubox> pressure is dropping
<ttong> i c
<ubox> yes, what version are you running?
<ttong> kubuntu 9.04
<ttong> u?
<ubox> 9.10
<ttong> is it  good?
<ubox> can you resume from suspend?\
<ttong> i have not sure.
<ttong> i'm new in ubuntu.
<ttong> i'm testing it, how to use it.
<ubox> yes it is great, the only thing i am having trouble with is resume from suspend and there is an issue with the policy kit that is used for packages, so i have to install from the command line but that is alright for beta
<ubox> i sort of am as well. i used redhat and mandrake years back but was a mac user for the last few years. now i am back and using ubuntu for the first time.
<ubox> well, kubuntu
<ttong> ah ha,  Good..
<ubox> i ran ubuntu 8.10 for the first few weeks on my old powerbook g4 but now i have a newer hp
<ubox> yes, i like it much better than commercial os's
<ttong> sound's great.
<ttong> me too,  so i'm going  to use it.
<ttong> is it automatically to update  from Beta to stable version
<ttong> i mean graphic mode (no command line)
<ubox> i am not sure, i hope so. i've begun customization
<ttong> because now i'm  downloading ubuntu 9.10 and i don't know about that.
<ubox> the gui for packages of any kind is having a problem with authentication so it may be possible if they fix that, then upgrade the policy kit from command line then use gui for the distro upgrade
<delaine> hey is any one know where i can get a decent free virtual machine?
<delaine> does* sorry
<ubox> delaine, sorry not i. maybe someone does though
<ttong> virtualbox
<delaine> yeah should i just type that in kget ?
<delaine> thanks for think though u box
<ubox> you could try
<ubox> i think it should be in there
<delaine> ok
<ubox> if not, google 'virtualbox ubuntu package' and you should find it
<ubox> as a deb
<delaine> i want to learn virtualmachines
<ttong> yes, have u ever tried before?
<ttong> which os that u need  to install in virtualmachine?
<delaine> no its in kget thanks! ttlong!
<delaine> i mean ttong
<silv3r_m00n> am using kde 3.5 , can this be done that whatever folder I open it all opens in the same konqueror in another tab
<Rhapsody> Since I normally come here when #ubuntu seems to be paying no attention (and I do actually use Kubuntu), how do I compile and install ALSA 1.0.21a on Jaunty? I'm currently using OSSv4.
<Rhapsody> I like OSSv4, but various problems arise. Sound input from my webcam doesn't work, pSX emulator doesn't work, MPlayer is jerky because it doesn't interface properly with OSS and the developers don't want to fix it.
<aftermarketgirl> Does setting the panels min/max size work for anyone in kde4? or is it just me? or is it just kubuntu? or... i dunno, it's a bit irritating
<kalp> hi, I installed gnome desktop environment on my original kubuntu environment, then in both environments the title bar of all windows is blank, although the buttons (max,min,close) exist, i cant see them. what should i do?
<kalp> hi, I installed gnome desktop environment on my original kubuntu environment, then in both environments the title bar of all windows is blank, although the buttons (max,min,close) exist, i cant see them. what should i do?
<aftermarketgirl> kalp: i'd probably try "metacity --replace" first... see if compiz is screwing up
<kalp> aftermarketgirl: what does this command do?
<aftermarketgirl> you'll lose all your bling, but somewhere to start
<aftermarketgirl> it will replace compiz window manager with metacity for the session
<kalp> aftermarketgirl: only for the session , u sure?
<aftermarketgirl> not totally, but you can always reverse it with "compiz --replace"
<kalp> aftermarketgirl: ok i am trying now
<aftermarketgirl> any luck?
<kalp> aftermarketgirl: it did work!! thanks !!
<aftermarketgirl> cool
<aftermarketgirl> but you lost all your 3d effects
<aftermarketgirl> if you want to fix them... there's something wrong with your compiz config
<aftermarketgirl> like it's calling the wrong window decorator or something
<aftermarketgirl> it should be somewhere in "desktop effects" preferences or... something
<aftermarketgirl> dunno
<aftermarketgirl> i'm just some geek
<aftermarketgirl> but if that doesn't have a setting for it, you can install "ccsm" or "compiz config settings manager"
<aftermarketgirl> kalp_: crash?
<kalp_> aftermarketgirl: crash? no, it worked
<aftermarketgirl> cool
<kalp_> aftermarketgirl: thanks again
<aftermarketgirl> did you see my other rant about how your 3d effects will now be gone?
<kalp_> aftermarketgirl: u said no bling
<aftermarketgirl> yeag
<aftermarketgirl> yeah
<kalp_> aftermarketgirl: where u from?
<aftermarketgirl> basically your problem is in your compiz settings
<aftermarketgirl> denver, colorado, usa
<kalp_> aftermarketgirl: compiz is always causing trouble
<aftermarketgirl> it's calling the wrong window decorator or something
<aftermarketgirl> install ccsm and poke around
<aftermarketgirl> where are you from kalp_
<Rofl> thx to that fucking kubuntu beta now my laptop is broken up: after the kubuntu charging bar it stays in black screen forever, nice!!
<Bou> Rofl: you upgraded something recently?
<Bou> Rofl: and by the way, guess what, beta means.. beta!
<tsimpson> 1) that language is unacceptable here, 2) it's a beta, ie not stable, 3) karmic support is only in #ubuntu+1
<Rofl> wow by beta they should put in BLACKS at the start:
<Rofl> warning, this beta has the potential of staying in black screen forever
<Rofl> be careful
<tsimpson> it's unstable, your mileage will vary
<tsimpson> some have no issues, others do
<Bou> displaying warning before any click.. remember me some other OS... =p
<Rofl> warning at the downloading page
<Rofl> yes the upgrade was to kubuntu 9.10
<tsimpson> there is a warning
<tsimpson> several
<tsimpson> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/Beta/Kubuntu
<deviser> #cakephp
<boscop> I can't find the global proxy settings dialog in my xfce menu :(
<boscop> where is it?
<AngryKoala> isnt this the kubuntu channel
<ngirard> Hi all. I've just upgraded from Kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04. One of my problems is, that the fonts configuration of all gnome apps has changed. How can I revert to my old configuration, or at least tweak it ?
<jonathan_> good morning! :)
<jonathan_> since i upgraded from kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 pulseaudio doesn't work anymore. I don
<jonathan_> I don't want to keep using PulseAudio, if there is any alternative program which does what pulseaudio does for kubuntu. Alsa didn't work with my 5.1 card for any reason, pulseaudio recognized it automatically and used all 5 channels. So is there soemething else then alsa and pulseaudio which works nice in karmic?
<titanicheart> hey can1 help me on instaling dell studio 1535 webcam driver and software ?
<ngirard> Hi again. What's the general strategy for overcoming such kind of errors:
<ngirard> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-nightly-kdesupport_20091009+svn1033329-0neon1_i386.deb: tentative de remplacement de « /opt/kde-nightly/share/icons/oxygen/128x128/devices/video-display.png », qui appartient aussi au paquet kde-nightly-kdebase
<ngirard> which means that an upgrade failed just because one file (/opt/kde-nightly/share/icons/oxygen/128x128/devices/video-display.png) belongs to several packets
<subito> i have someone on ubuntu who has tried to install kde by installing kde-core, kubuntu-desktop and kde but there is a problem when we launch the graphical desktop: the plasma board is not there and there are no windows
<subito> is there another package to install?
<Mamarok> subito: installing kubuntu-desktop should be enough, which Kubuntu version?
<compilerwriter> I just installed 9.04 on my little shuttle box.  Then I did the updates.  There were four restricted updates that did not get installed.  What is with the restricted updates.
<compilerwriter> good morning deviser
<compilerwriter> or good night as the case may be.
<jussi01> compilerwriter: on jaunty?
<compilerwriter> jussi01 I think so I have lost track of names to version numbers.
<jussi01> compilerwriter: if so, then try this in terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jussi01> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<compilerwriter> yes jussi01 jaunty.  9.04
<jussi01> compilerwriter: so try what I said
<compilerwriter> Doing it now jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<shadeslayer> hi,does kubuntu have kdelibs4-devel ot kdelibs5-devel?
<shadeslayer> *or
<compilerwriter> jussi01: I am now upgrading to karmic or just upgrading my shell?
<jussi01> compilerwriter: no, not upgrading to karmic, just your packages
<compilerwriter> I had Ibex packages jussi01?
<jussi01> compilerwriter: no.
<compilerwriter> jussi01: I have been out of the loop for a minute I guess.  I had been using jaunty on wubi when Minuet my *nix box died.  Now I am configuring Toccata my new *nix box.  I thought I had downloaded and installed the latest distro.  I guess not.
<jussi01> compilerwriter: you had. dont mind the terminology, it isnt what you think ;) its just upgrading the kernel there I think youll find.
<compilerwriter> jussi01: Thanks I am not used to Kpackagekit.  Hell I'm not used to Quassel.  Half tempted to go get Konversation.
<jussi01> compilerwriter: do what you wish, if you want help come here, if you want to chat, lets head on over to #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<compilerwriter> j #kubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> is there a good tool to resize a lot of images?
<VousDeux> I've been hoping for a very long time that eventually there would be a patch, but until then I have a problem where while working inside of a vmware guest some of my keyboard functions stop working (ctrl, shift, caps). I have a little script that I manually execute to get them working again.
<VousDeux> Besides putting this script in the crontab for minute execution, does anyone have any ideas how I can work around this issue?
<VousDeux> I guess I should have mentioned that it is on my Kubuntu host where the keys stop working...they still work inside of the vmware guest environment.
<BluesKaj> VousDeux, try making a bash script and placing it in /etc/int.d , rename it to an .sh file then update runlevels with sudo update-rc.d...no gurantees but it might work
<VousDeux> I already have a little script, that I found on the forum, that I keep on my desktop and double-click each time the keys stop working. I guess I'm too ignorant to understand your suggested solution. What should I read to become more enlightened on the subject?
<BluesKaj> !bash | VousDeux
<ubottu> VousDeux: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<BluesKaj> !script
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script
<BluesKaj> !bin/bash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin/bash
<BluesKaj> !bin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin
<BluesKaj> ubottu, you suck :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you suck :)
<VousDeux> I found a man page for update-rc.d...perhaps that will help...thanks for your help.
<BluesKaj> VousDeux, read about bin/bash scipts too
<VousDeux> Okay...thanks a bunch!
<VousDeux> Hmmm...it would be cool if I could have the fix script automatically trigger on an error event that is triggered only when the keys stop working.
<BluesKaj> VousDeux, the vmware guest environment is windows ?
<VousDeux> Yes. It seems to be something in Excel that breaks the keys in the host.
<VousDeux> I use the ctrl button alot inside of Excel.
<Pici> VousDeux: You can configure that hotkey in vbox iirc.
<sdafsfsf> hi all
<VousDeux> I don't know anything about vbox...I've been using  VMware for many many years.
<VousDeux> ...since version 3.2
<VousDeux> I wonder if there is a feature comparison somewhere that compared vbox to vmware.
<sdafsfsf> where i can change the language?
<jtheuer> k control center
<VousDeux> I found a performance comparison that says vbox uses more RAM and does not use resources as efficiently as vmware.
<VousDeux> Hmmm....vbox might be worth a look-see.
<VousDeux> I wonder if I could directly convert a vmware guest to vbox.
<VousDeux> ...or if I would have to use backup/restore.
<VousDeux> Oh well...another project on my list at any rate...back to my Samba/LDAP project.
<VousDeux> Thanks for the helpful suggestions.
<seraphim> your are welcome
<Matisse> is there a good tool to resize a lot of images?
<subito> Mamarok: it worked thanks
<BluesKaj> !konq-kim | Matisse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konq-kim
<VousDeux> Matisse, I don't know of a specific program to recommend, but using the keyword 'bulk' in your search for an image editor should get you where you want to be.
<VousDeux> ...like 'bulk image resize'
<Pici> Matisse: Try the imagemagick package and see   man convert   once installed
<corigo> Any Krusader users on now?
<Matisse> thx, i'll try konq-kim
<BluesKaj> Matisse, I'm trying to get it to work but not having much luck
<Matisse> BluesKaj, it only shows me "convert to png" etc.
<Matisse> nothing about the other features..
<BluesKaj> Matisse, yeah, I'm doing some research right now ...I thought it would work , butmaybe there's some other dependencies that are required
<thomichan> hi
<thomichan> i'm new
<Matisse_> BluesKaj, apt-get recommended some packages: sox toolame mpeg2dec a52dec
<Matisse_> thomichan, and now?
<BluesKaj> Matisse_, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Graphics/Kim-2263.shtml
<thomichan> what ?
<Matisse_> yes, now what?
<thomichan> I'm an idiot and i think u too
<Matisse_> nice one
<Matisse_> you should get your own comedy show
<thomichan> Bye...
<suman> how do i manage the services/programs that start at startup??
<BluesKaj> Matisse_, those remarks weren't necessary
<genii> Hm
<genii> BluesKaj: I agree. Just got back to computer
<Matisse_> seems like it didn't motivate him/her to say what he wants
<BluesKaj> Matisse_, use the !ask prompt next time
<Matisse_> BluesKaj, is it in a package of kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Matisse_> best idea
<BluesKaj> bbl
<JuJuBee> I am trying to install a program on Ubuntu 64 bit and am getting an error when trying to run the program: error while loading shared libraries: libQtWebKit.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<genii> !info libqt4-webkit
<ubottu> libqt4-webkit (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 WebKit module. In component main, is optional. Version 4.5.0-0ubuntu4.2 (jaunty), package size 3559 kB, installed size 14920 kB
<JuJuBee> genii : so what do I need to install?
<JuJuBee> libqt4-webkit ?
<Matisse_> How do I find out, if a program is packaged for kubuntu?
<genii> JuJuBee: Yes
<genii> Matisse_: apt-cache search <programname>
<|jonathan|> hey need a help
<genii> !ask | |jonathan|
<ubottu> |jonathan|: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<JuJuBee> genii : I installed libqt4-webkit and still get the same error when trying to run the program.  I even reinstalled the program...
<genii> JuJuBee: There is one other package listed which also has that library... one sec I'll fetch the name
<genii> JuJuBee: libqt4-dev
<|jonathan|> im wanted to try kubuntu 7.10 but my alcatel music phones driver (which is in rar file) doesnt open , as a result i  cannot access internet cause i use the phone as a modem
<|jonathan|> how can i install the driver which is in rar file
<genii> |jonathan|: 7.10 is no longer supported, and it's repositories are no longer maintained. You need to go to at least version 8.04
<|jonathan|> my god
<|jonathan|> ohh okk bye
<JuJuBee> genii: thanks, but no luck
<JuJuBee> still same error when launching program
<genii> JuJuBee: What more exactly is this program giving grief?
<JuJuBee> ?  that is tthe only error I get.
 * genii sips and ponders how this is not an answer to the question that was asked
<JuJuBee> Oh, sorry, you want the program name... it is a cisco program called Packet Tracer.  A network simulation program
<genii> JuJuBee: It's probably looking in a directory which does not exist for the libQtWebKit.so.4 file.
<genii> (like /usr/local/lib    or so)
<JuJuBee> any way for me to find out ?
<genii> JuJuBee: If you have the source code, look at the Makefile or so
<genii> (or the README or the docs on the page of where you obtained it, etc)
<lab> hi. which is the best way to install ATI driver for ubuntu 9.04 ? I followed these instructions and they were a disaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   . any suggestion? thanks
<JuJuBee> lab: when I used ATI I installed via Envy.
<lab> JuJuBee: on jaunty ?
<JuJuBee> not jaunty, but intrepid
<lab> I'm searching for jaunty
<JuJuBee> have you tried envy?
<lab> what is envy ?
<JuJuBee> IT detects your video card and installs appropriate drivers...
<JuJuBee> For use with nvidia and ati
<lab> yes, but what is it? is it an apt program ?
<JuJuBee> yes, sudo apt-get install envy
<lab> let's try
<lab> has it a gui ?
<lab> GUI
<JuJuBee> yep
<lab> ok
<BluesKaj> !envy | lab
<ubottu> lab: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<BluesKaj> !BinaryDriver
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lab> BluesKaj: the last link is the shitty help that corrupted my previous installation
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, you shouldn't advise ppl to use envy
<lab> it should be banned from the official ubuntu site
<BluesKaj> envy can break your system worse than it is now
<lab> BluesKaj: I think that nothing is worse than the last help
<lab> BluesKaj: the last help is really awful
<lab> it's ridicolous
<BluesKaj> I just got here , what's your situation ?
<lab> BluesKaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   read about 9.04. It gives instructions and then says: these instructions are not valid!!!
<lab> then, it gives a link with a horrible procedure
<lab> really: never seen such a horrible how-to
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj:  I know it is not supported, but I fought with ATI for months and envy took care of the install in 5 minutes.  I went gray
<BluesKaj> lab, that warning is meant for instructions that follow it , not before/previous to
<lab> BluesKaj: read more accurately
<lab> the warning says that the _above_ instructions don't work
<lab> this is ridiculous
<lab> and the result was that I had to installa again the OS
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, you got lucky...envy screwed up my setup , but I havent't used it since , about 4 yrs ago
<BluesKaj> above binary drivers
<BluesKaj> if you use the above binary drivers
<BluesKaj> anyway lab , what ati card ?
<lab> BluesKaj: radeon X1200
<lab> sigh
<BluesKaj> lab, purge or remove the driver you have now and install  the  'server-xorg-video-radeonhd' driver
<lab> BluesKaj: I have to install with apt ?
<BluesKaj> yes , it's the best way
<lab> BluesKaj: I can't find it in the apt list
<BluesKaj> lab there is a procedure that I can walkk you thru if you wish ..it involves dropping down to TTY prompt and stopping X in oder to to do this properly
<BluesKaj> apt-list ?
<lab> BluesKaj: the correct package was xserver-xorg....
<lab> anyway, I thrust you. however I would try a simple (and clean) procedure
<BluesKaj> yeah ok , that's correct sorry
<BluesKaj> what driver did you install ?
<lab> the worst thing is that all worked perfectly with 8.10
<lab> I'm still installing the OS
<lab> (it's on another machine)
<BluesKaj> retrying from a live cd ?
<lab> the official ubuntu procedure messed up all.... and now I am reinstalling the os
<lab> yes
<BluesKaj> ok  , the kernel module should be updated asap tho
<p2uph05> doess anyone knwo fbdb in facebook
<BluesKaj> as soon as you get it installed , do a sudo apt-get update , then open the /etc/apt/sources.list with alt+F2 , " kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list " and delete any # in front of the repository URL lines , to activate all the repos you will need. Then sudo apt-get update again .
<lab> yes, I know
<BluesKaj> ok good
<lab> let's cross fingers
<BluesKaj> well, time for my daily walk ...BB in an hr or so
<lab> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> thank me when it all works :)
<lab> BluesKaj: failed
<lab> nothing done....
<lab> I don't know what to do
<ubox> mine. nvidia, may have packages and everything but it still doesn't work
<ubox> i have drivers in my restricted list but the will not enable
<lab> well, I messed up again my system
<AncientSocrates> hi
<AncientSocrates> i made a liveusb with unetbootin (kubuntu iso)
<AncientSocrates> when i boot from usb it sends me directly to try
<AncientSocrates> and not the menu
<AncientSocrates> with try install check for integrity etc
<AncientSocrates> is this normal?
<AncientSocrates> and how do i still check the integrity of it
<|jonathan|> when i plug my phone my kubuntu doesnt tell that found new hardware
<|jonathan|> is it a problem or...
<|jonathan|> :\
<raklow3> hello
<raklow3> how are you?
<raklow3> any one here?
<y-tech> yes :)
<genii> yes
<genii> (barely)
<raklow3> great
<shadeslayer> raklow3: no
<genii> raklow3: If you have some Kubuntu related question, just state it to the channel in general, and someone may take it up
<p2uph05> how  to connect gdata to flash?
<ubox> anyone help me with my broken install? :) i installed the restricted nvidia drivers and after restarting so i could enable them my screen in a mess, if i start in recovery it is ok but x won't start. where do i start to revert?
<ubox> it say's it could not load the kernel module nvidia
<genii> ubox: Does:  apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180 show it installed? How about nvidia-kernel-common
<genii> Bah
<genii> ubox: Does:  apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-180 show it installed? How about nvidia-kernel-common or nvidia-180-kernel-source ?
<ubox> one sec
<ubox> it is 185 installed
<genii> So Karmic and not Jaunty
<ubox> yes, sorry
<ubox> but all three command return installed with 180 = 185 instead
<genii> ubox: Same principle applies, yes. is the -185-kernel-source  installed?
<ubox> yes
<genii> ubox: You installed from gui or from cli ?
<ubox> cli
<ubox> apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<ubox> after checking the ubuntu docs for which version to use
<genii> ubox: Do you have also nvidia-settings installed?
<genii> !who | ubox (Since I am in many channels )
<ubox> yep
<ubottu> ubox (Since I am in many channels ): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubox> so should i run nvidia-xconfig?
<BluesKaj> lab, failed ...what is the message ?
<Matisse_> !cupswrapper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cupswrapper
<Matisse_> !lpr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpr
<genii> Matisse_: What Brother printer is it?
<Matisse_> 2040
<Matisse_> think the wiki article will help me
<Matisse_> if not, I'll ask
<genii> Matisse_: apt-cache search cups| grep brother               shows a few possibles, but looks like model-specific packages
<Matisse_> well, seems like there is package for brother printers...
<Matisse_> but first I have to check if the manual installation works
<genii> eg: this returns for me: brother-cups-wrapper-ac - Cups Wrapper drivers for ac brother printers, brother-cups-wrapper-bh7 - Cups Wrapper drivers for bh7 brother printers, brother-cups-wrapper-common - Common files for Brother cups wrapper packages, brother-cups-wrapper-extra - Cups Wrapper drivers for extra brother printers, brother-cups-wrapper-laser - Cups Wrapper drivers for laser brother printers, brother-cups-wrapper-laser1 - Cups Wrapper drivers
<genii>  for laser1 brother printers, brother-cups-wrapper-mfc9420cn - Cups Wrapper drivers for mfc9420cn brother printers
<Matisse_> I should have installed the cupswrapper driver instead of the lpr ...
<Matisse_> whoohoo, lpr driver is also needed :)
<Matisse_> "(Your printer's IP address)" ... what?
<simon> hi- how can i shot files on the kde4 desktop? (files that are saved in ~/Desktop)?
<simon> somehow this preference rejected... so there isn't showed anything.
<Matisse_> simon, you have to use a tool
<simon> can someone please give me hing
<simon> hint
<simon> ?
<Matisse_> gadget or how its called...
<Matisse_> see that thing in the upper right corner?
<simon> yes - i found such a gadget... but its only showing things in a small nearly transparent window!
<Matisse_> you can resize that
<simon> (and right now i thought about maximizing that transparent window ...Doh!)
<simon> thanks for your hint ;)
<Matisse_> np
<simon> hmm somehow it doesnt look as good as before... when i maximize it by hand...
<Matisse_> genii, so, now I need help :)
<ubox> what's up?
<Matisse_> seems like i need the correct device uri for the printer
<genii> Matisse_: It's a TCP/IP based printer?
<Matisse_> dont know. parallel port should mean no, right?
<Matisse_> its not a "network printer" if I remember correct
<genii> Matisse_: Thats right. If it's a USB/Parallel cord and not an RJ45 network cord that it attaches by, then NOT a TCP/IP printer
<genii> So there would not be an URI for it
<snarkster> hi
<snarkster> i was talking to someone yesturday who mentioned just using the gnome network manager since knetworkmanager isnt working for me. how do i do that?
<snarkster> i already have gnome installed
<kaddi> snarkster: try entering nm-applet into alt-f2 that should start it
<smoalne> hello
<kaddi> !hi | smoalne
<ubottu> smoalne: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<smoalne> can someone explain the diff between kubuntu
<smoalne> and ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<genii> !helpersnack | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Matisse> Maybe I've choosen the wrong "device" in the printer-change-dialog, but thats what was written on the brother instruction page
<BluesKaj> genii :)
<smoalne> oh ok
<smoalne> cause i installed kubuntu
<smoalne> and it seems like it's just another gui
<nathalie> how can i install msn on ubuntu
<genii> smoalne: Correct
<genii> nathalie: Most people use Pidgin or Kopete, there is also amsn
<smoalne> how come does my computer have updates like all the time?
<smoalne> is it unstable or soemthing?
<snarkster1> works good.. now how to get rid of knetworkmanager and autostart nm-applet
<snarkster1> can someone kick snarkster out so i can change my nick
<nathalie> ok thanks
<Matisse> smoalne, no, there are a lot of people working on their own who finish there work at different days, some update come this day and some on the other
<smoalne> hmmm
<genii> !ghost
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<smoalne> is quassel the best irc client?
<smoalne> to use?
<smoalne> It's not that user friendly it seems
<maco> smoalne: try konversation if you dont like quassel
<dschulz> hi all
<smoalne> kk
<genii> smoalne: There are many IRC clients. Konversation, Xchat, for command-line there is also irssi
<smoalne> thank you very much you've all been very helpful
<dschulz> is there something wrong with keyboard layouts and kde 4.3.2?
<dschulz> i can get it to work
<dschulz> it doesn't gets applied from "System Settings", the only way to get it to work is 'setxkbmap -model pc102 -layout us -variant intl'
<dschulz> the layout that doesn't get applied is English International
<dschulz> anyone with the same issue?
<genii> dschulz: I was before, had to do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow console-setup
<dschulz> genii: i'll try, tnx
<nathalie> the pc says that there is no aplication for that document when i try to install amsn o emssn o piggin
<nathalie> what should i do
<ubox> how are you trying to install?
<htrejh> nathalie: also, install kmess-kde4, far better imo :p
<htrejh> nathalie: use the package manager from the kde menu
<Snarkster> i have placed a link to the nm-applet in the autostart folder. I have also renamed knetworkmanager to ~knetworkmanager is this going to cause an issue?
<nathalie> where is that=?
<htrejh> nathalie: simply enter "package" in the search box
<htrejh> it will appear
<htrejh> and install it from that (i recommend kopete or kmess on kde btw)
<htrejh> kopete has webcam, however kmess si far better (install kmess-kde4 to get the latest if you are interrested)
<htrejh> nathalie: sorry kmess for kde4 is only available from its website
 * genii smacks htrejh around a bit, feels better
<htrejh> why? :p
<genii> htrejh: Suggesting a program which only becomes more convoluted for a new user to install or use
<htrejh> sorry, i tought the latest kmess was in jaunty but it's only in karmic, but i recommended kopete, which is imo better than what she was going to install ^^
<genii> nathalie: Kopete is your best option for using the MSN system, and it also supports webcam, which Pidgin does not
<htrejh> nathalie: yes, also did you find it?
<digitalhead> genii: Pidgin does support webcam on XMPP networks, such as Google Talk, and more should be available by their 3.0 release
<htrejh> digitalhead: lol, kopete supports it since years, pidgin *retards
<bjb1959_> I just installed beta and upgraded and then tried to have the system install the nvidia driver for me but when I reboot the screen is black unless I replace "nvidia" with "nv" any ideas
<BluesKaj> bjb1959_, which nvidia card ?
<ubox> same here
<ubox> my card is the go 6150, which do you have bjb1959_
<digitalhead> htrejh: that's odd, I switched to Pidgin because Kopete wouldn't let me use my webcam or view others
<Vistaus> hello :)
<htrejh> digitalhead: really? works fine here last time i tried
<dschulz> genii: tried with dpkg-reconfigure, but no luck
<Matisse> is there a "ping" for printers/parallel port?
<Vistaus> since a few weeks, I can't update svn versions from programs that come from sourceforgee... I get the following error:
<Vistaus> Ohhhh jeeee: operation is not possible without initialized secure memory
<dschulz> strange thing is, when kde is starting the layout us_intl works normally, but at some point gets deconfigured
<Vistaus> what to do about it?
<digitalhead> htrejh: Kopete kept saying there were missing dependencies. The error pointed me to the Kopete wiki, which had changed and the information wasn't there anymore
<htrejh> strange, but i'm on karmic btw
<htrejh> maybe its fixed on +1 ;à
<digitalhead> Yeah, it probably was. Which is nice because I like how Kopete looks a lot better
<BluesKaj> ubox, you obviously tried the nvidia-glx-185 driver , right ?
<ubox> ya
<ubox> why, wrong one?
<BluesKaj> how did you install it , did you remove the default first ?
<ubox> no, i didn't know there was one installed. i just used apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<BluesKaj> is it working ok ?
<ubox> nope lol
<BluesKaj> bbiab , post/mail  has arrived
<ubox> if i try to use the nvidia driver instead of nv it does not start the module for xserver
<BluesKaj> ubox, if you want to wait for a few mins I have a procedure which may work for you
<BluesKaj> BRB
<jhutchins_lt> ubox: How are you choosing which driver you use?
<ubox> sure blueskaj
<Vistaus> anyone?
<ubox> jhutchins, i tried the hardware tool but that didn't work, just restarting x works. it changes the xorg.conf file
<Matisse> is there a "ping" for printers/parallel port?
<Matisse> something like command line printing?
<Matisse> which causes printing besides all driver problems
<BluesKaj> ubox, remove the driver in the terminal
<BluesKaj> ubox, i rescued my X/screen by doing this :1) ctrl+alt+f1, login as user. 2) stop X  with : sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop . 3) sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-185 . 4) start X with : sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ubox> i got it to work, i just reinstalled the nvidia-185-kernel-source
<ubox> with apt-get install --reinstall
<ubox> now it works
<BluesKaj> ok good
<ubox> yes, thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> the kernel source is troublesome with some cards, it doesn't choose the proper driver upon installation
<Pavel_> does anyone know how to bypass proxies on a wireless connection?
<ubox> apparently, you would think it would work the same on initial installation
<ubox> i wonder if suspend/resume works now
<BluesKaj> yeah but I think some cards are confusing the kernel source upon install , it sees it as a different or unrecognized model and reverts to nv
<carpii_> im running gnome-do under kde 3.5.  Does anyone have a problem where the key shortcut doesnt actiavte gnome-do, until you click on the desktop and redo the keypress?
<alexis_> how to set up border color when mouse hover window's names in the task manager in kde 4.3.2?
<alexis_> it is not the same that button  background color
<Mamarok> alexis_: do you use the default theme?
<alexis_> yes but personalised
<alexis_> it appaers blue
<Mamarok> check in the systemsettings -> apperance, personalized means you need to check yourself what you changed
<Mamarok> and personalized != default :)
<milian> is it OK to format a new partition _in 9.04_ with ext4? or should I upgrade first and create the new partition then?
<milian> any known problems in the old version?
<alexis_> apperance -> color then ??
<Mamarok> milian: I stayed with etx3 in 9.04 and changed to ext4 with Karmic
<Mamarok> alexis_: I don't know, since you personalized it, I guess that's where you changed it, no?
<milian> but you are not aware of any problems in the underlying tools in regard to ext4 under 9.04?
<alexis_> not didt change it
<Mamarok> milian: I wouldn't, since you probalby need the new kernel for it
<alexis_> i use defaut themes
<Kristinn> How do I switch from Ubuntu 9.10 beta to Kubuntu 9.04/9.10?
<Mamarok> alexis_: well, you said otherwise earlier :)
<Kristinn> :)
<milian> well, the kernel in 9.04 already supports ext4
<alexis_> i use oxygen
<milian> maybe I should ask somewhere else
<Mamarok> Kristinn: from 9.10 to 9.10: install kubuntu-desktop, else ask in @ubuntu+1, please
<Kristinn> Ah, thanks :D
<Mamarok> alexis_: there are different color sets available there, and you can personalize various things in the additional tabs, yes
<alexis_> i yet check it kde color menu
<Mamarok> milian: as I said, I stayed with ext3 in Jaunty
<alexis_> but it doesnt seem affect taskmanager that is a plasmaoid no?
<Kristinn> Does installing this completely replace the default ubuntu?
<ygm> Hi all....i have ati 8.66 fglrx driver and i wonder if there is a gui enabled in this driver? (catalyst control center?)  i have tried fglrx-amdcccle with no luck
<Mamarok> Kristinn: no, not at all, it only adds the kubuntu-desktop
<Mamarok> ygm: IIRC there is a special package for that
<Kristinn> Ah, but if I do want to totally wipe out Ubuntu, is that possible?
<Mamarok> Kristinn: yes, just a second
<Mamarok> !pure-kde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure-kde
<Mamarok> !pure kde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pure kde
<Mamarok> hm
<Pavel_> does anyone know an easy way to bypass a school filter?
<Pici> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Mamarok> Pici: thx :)
<Kristinn> Thanks a lot, Mamarok and Pici :)
<ygm> Mamarok: i guess you mean the "fglrx-amdccle" and it is installed..other ones start with libcatalyst-....
<Kristinn> I'll come to you if everything goes horribly wrong and my house burns down :D
<Mamarok> ygm: I can only tell from memory, and that was quite some time ago, sorry
<Mamarok> Kristinn: most unlikely :)
<ygm> Mamarok: okay..thanks anyway...good night
<Mamarok> good night ygm
<Kristinn> Thanks a lot, I'll have a glass of water to threaten my laptop with, just to be safe :)
<Kristinn> Some of the packages could not be retrieved, do you want to continue without them? :S
<Mamarok> Kristinn: could you please pastebin the output?
<Kristinn> Erm, how do I do that? :S
<Kristinn> And I'm using two computers at once
<Mamarok> Kristinn: you already have kubuntu-desktop installed on the other Computer?
<Kristinn> No, one is a Windows PC.
<Kristinn> And I already downloaded Kubuntu, and it's on a disc
<Kristinn> Can't I use that?
<Mamarok> sorry, I understood you were changing from Ubuntu to Kubuntu, didn't you say that earlier?
<Kristinn> Yep
<Mamarok> then fire up that Computer where you already have Ubuntu and isntall kubuntu-desktop
<Mamarok> install*
<Mamarok> with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kristinn> I just get a lot of "Unable to get http//
<Kristinn> And some text I can't be bothered to write down :S
<Mamarok> Kristinn: are you online with that other PC?
<Kristinn> Indeed I am
<Mamarok> then you can copy the output into http://paste.ubuntu.com and give the URL here
<Kristinn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/292586/ Here you go :D
<daimonie_> Hey
<daimonie_> I got a question
<daimonie_> :)
<daimonie_> I just installed kubuntu, but it would appear that vista fucked something up and itś now missing BOOTMGR
<daimonie_> which is usually fixed by using repair mode Vista installation discs
<daimonie_> But i got no clue as to where my disc is
<daimonie_> Any ways of doing this just frm my kubuntu installation?
<kaddi> you should be able to download an emergency cd for vista, which will offer you recovery console and similar to fix vista
<Mamarok> Kristinn: looks like your mirror is not reachable
<Mamarok> you should try with the main server
<Kristinn> Ah, but my ISP has a really, really, really limited data cap.
<Mamarok> daimonie_: you installed Vista after Kubuntu?
<daimonie_> No, the other way around - i had a running vista installation with around 10GB free, which is now occupied by Kubuntu
<Mamarok> daimonie_: then you can restore grub
<Mamarok> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mamarok> see the first link above
<Mamarok> Kristinn: and there is only one mirror I guess?
<daimonie_> Grub is working, its just that when i hit the "windows vista" entry, i get a message from vista that "BOOTMGR" is missing (checking out the link now)
<Mamarok> daimonie_: are you using grub or grub2 in Karmic?
<Kristinn> Mamarok, I could change the download site quite easily.
<daimonie_> Mamarok: i don know what that is, so its the kubuntu alt disc default
<Mamarok> Kristinn: well, since the 404 shows that the mirror doesn't have these packages, you don't have much of a choice
<Mamarok> daimonie_: kubuntu alt disc default? what do you mean? wich version of Kubuntu is it?
<Kristinn> Ah, I'll just cancel installing kubuntu for now, maybe have another shoot later :)
<Mamarok> Kristinn: sometimes just an update can help
<daimonie_> Mamarok: 9.04
<Mamarok> daimonie_: ok
<Kristinn> Well, I'm off, thanks a lot for the help :)
<kaddi> daimonie_: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-vista/Startup-Repair-frequently-asked-questions that's the repair cd for vista, I was talking about earlier
<Mamarok> daimonie_: did you parition and install by hand or automatically?
<Mamarok> kaddi: thx :)
<daimonie_> Mamarok: I did the partitioning manually
<daimonie_> "If your computer manufacturer blabla preinstall "
<daimonie_> Hm
<daimonie_> HP elitebook, it has some recovery stuff installed somewhere
<daimonie_> It might just have them XD
<daimonie_> Lets check that in a minute
<daimonie_> Else iĺl just try and find my Vista disc
<daimonie_> Now, i got another question
<daimonie_> I can seem to get my wireless working
<daimonie_> Windows wlan properties tells me that its WPA2-Personal with EAP and a password
<daimonie_> i downloaded knetworkmanager but it isn really connecting
<daimonie_> Which is kinda annoying, because my room is on another floor and there is no LAN cable there
<daimonie_> Mamarok: Have you got any idea to fix that
<kaddi> daimonie_: that was the wrong link.  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/how-to-make-a-windows-vista-repair-disk-if-you-dont-have-one/
<daimonie_> Mamarok: Mmk, thanks for that one. And about the wlan troubles?
<kaddi> daimonie_: if you ask me, try replacing networkmanager with wicd (another connection manager). It's been working much better for me. But maybe someone else has a better idea. (wicd will remove networkmanager, so if this does not run through smoothly, you might be left without a networkmanager)
<AlexZion> hi everyone ...., I was trying the beta version of Karmic , and I have the same old problem with the wireless connection ....
<krazed> Do you have the same problem on 9.04?
<AlexZion> I use a laptop with an Intel 3945 on it ,itshould be standard ,so I cannot understand why it doesn't works ...
<AlexZion> yes I had with the network applet , so now I'm using the old Knetworkmanager
<AlexZion> krazed: I was trying to setup the new network utility , but I saw that even the ethernet address was missing  ...
<AlexZion> and I I had the same ugly beavhiour on theold version ...
<Mannequin> hi. It often happens to me that in some places where I can easily connect to a Wi-Fi network using Windows, I can't get to the same network using Kubuntu
<egenature> hi evryone
<Mannequin> and I'm talking about common WEP wi-fi networks, nothing fancy
<jhutchins> Mannequin: wifi troubleshooting is rather difficult, especially since all we know about these hotspots is that you can connect with windows.
<Mannequin> jhutchins: thanks. Yes, I understand. What really disconcerts me is that the KNetworkManager doesn't give any kind of feedback on what's going on on the background...
<Mannequin> I wonder if other methods/commands (like using iwconfig) are still valid to connect to wi-fi networks
<jhutchins> Mannequin: Very few tools do, on either OS.
<Mannequin> (on Kubuntu 9.04)
<jhutchins> Mannequin: Yes, they are.
<jhutchins> I got a connection fixed by simply issuing "iwconfig ath0 associate"
<Mannequin> jhutchins: thanks. I will have to refresh my mind to see how that worked
<Mannequin> thanks for the tip too
<Mannequin> and will also have to cross finger so any change (if any) doesn't interfere permanently with the "standard" way (that is, KNetworkManager)
<egenature> hello every one, am new to ubuntu
<s1ntax> Where is a good place to find kde themes?
<pradeep_> hmm www.gnome-look.org i think there is section for it
<s1ntax> awesome ty
<Mamarok> pradeep_: you certainly mean kde-look.org :)
<pradeep_> thanks mamarok
<s1ntax> Oh one other thing I just updated my mactel from 8.10 to 9.04 and I was wondering if there is a option to turn on the touchpad dual finger scroll somewhere?
<theteju> Hey guys ,, I installed 8.10 just now and after installing 180 nvidia I got error at shutdown saying "application Jockey () crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)"
<theteju> does anyone know about ? is it a bug?
<theteju> is there any solution?
<hagabaka> how can I register my host name on the DNS running on my router?
<high-rez> Is it possible to do a live migration from ubuntu to kubuntu?  E.g. change the software sources and do a do-release-upgrade ?
<high-rez> Os is there a better way to accomplish this goal? :)
<Daimonie> Hai
<Daimonie> I return
<Daimonie> I fail once more, i accidently removed network-manager. However, i can't reinstall it (i 'm using my kubuntu cdrom as package provider)
<Daimonie> it tells me: Depends libdbus-1-qt3-0 but is not installable
<Daimonie> So i'm wondering how i'm going to fix this without reinstalling it all
<Daimonie> Has anybody got a clue?
<Daimonie> Mamarok: Are you still there ? :#
<dweomergod> hello
<Daimonie> Hai dweomergod
<ubox> does anyone know why firefox might no longer know what programs open what files? i have to browse to the executable now
<rafytafy> ubox: i have same problem heh
<ubox> lol must ahev been a recent update of something or another
<ubox> i can set it to automaticaly use a program but i want to choose open or save without the hassle
#kubuntu 2009-10-14
<jhutchins_lt> ubox: Is it just firefox that has the problem?
<ubox> i'm not sure, let me try konqueror
<ubox> yea konqueror works fine, it's just firefox 3.5
<ubox> maybe it will be fixed soon
<thumper> anyone know the name of the Device Notifier applet?
<jhutchins_lt> Probably some package update knocked out the application preferences.
<kenny1> hi all
<kenny1> hi i just updated and any thing past the log in screen doesn't show
<kenny1> #any iders
<ubuntu01> lol
<kenny1> hi ubuntu01
<kenny1> yo
<ubuntu01> yooo00
<kenny1> is thare any one free that could give me a hand
<kenny1> plez
<digitalhead> kenny1: what did you update?
<kenny1> kde 4.3.1 or .2
<fstock> n #xubuntu
<digitalhead> kenny1: try rebooting into recovery mode and at the prompt, select "netroot" to get an internet connection (wired) then exit (typing "exit" and press enter). Then select "Fix broken packages"
<kenny1> ok
<ubuntu01> does anyone know how to use eclipse?? xD
<kenny1> 0
<kenny1> digitalhead how do i select netroot its a comand line
<digitalhead> kenny1: it didn't come up with a menu?
<kenny1> no
<kenny1> it says not using locking for read onley lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<kenny1> unable to wright /vare/cashe/apt/
<kenny1> the package lists or status file could not be parsed
<kenny1> or opened
<digitalhead> sounds like the install didn't go well. Try running apt-get update
<kenny1> same
<digitalhead> kenny1: are you root right now?
<kenny1> yes
<digitalhead> kenny1: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3889231&postcount=2
<kenny1> it says read only file system
<digitalhead> kenny1: then you're not in recovery mode. Do you have multiple kernels installed from updates?
<kenny1> yep sould i try another
<digitalhead> if your most recent was installed before this happened and the system has worked since, it should be used
<kenny1> yep still read onley
<digitalhead> kenny1: It's possible that your filesystem has been corrupted. Try editing or creating something in your home directory. "nano test.txt" Ctrl+O to save it, Ctrl+X to close
<kenny1> digitalhead yep it says read onley
<digitalhead> kenny1: PM me
<mole_> my sound comes from /dev/dsp1 instead of /dev/dsp ... how can i set up firefox to use this... i see firefoxrc and FIREFOX_DSP but i is there another setting cause i don't think FIREFOX_DSP takes /dev/dsp1 as an argument?
<JuJuBee> Anybody able to help me with a RTL8110s Realtek network card?
<Balsaq> is kubu too heavy for a 2.0ghz and 512rdram?
<Balsaq> anyone running it on similar low specs?
<jamesjedimaster> I run kubuntu on a 1.3GHz and 512KB RAM laptop
<Balsaq> whats it like...
<Balsaq> is it fast
<jamesjedimaster> it's ok for me, also I have desktop effects, like the cube and others
<Balsaq> i am on ubun now on a super old 400mgz machine and its ok but that lag time i drivin me nuts, so i got a used one comin  in to mess with debating between xubu and kubu
<Balsaq> heard kubu has a nice windows like environment
<Balsaq> only had buntu now for about 2 weeks
<Balsaq> when i type words sometimes i have too wait for the letters on screen to catch up
<jamesjedimaster> that could be the disk access that loads the system
<Balsaq> hmmm as in some kind of hardware prob? or just as in 11 year old hardware
<Balsaq> sometimes it really fast
<jamesjedimaster> the old hardware...
<jamesjedimaster> you could try xubuntu
<Balsaq> yeah...even being a certified non tech i figured that, am hping a 1.5 runs 3-4 times faster, but really don't know if the math works that way
<jamesjedimaster> it's not as good-looking as kubuntu, but it works on old hardware
<Balsaq> hping=hoping
<Balsaq> which one are you refering too james?
<Balsaq> oh i see noxubu
<Balsaq> xubu you meant
<Balsaq> i have been reading alot of stuff in here and on the net but really don't understand why xubu or xfce is faster
<jamesjedimaster> yes, xubuntu
<Balsaq> i mean i know if a lot of stuff is disabled boot up is faster, but does that still make it run faster after boot up?
<jamesjedimaster> yes, for example, you don't need a mysql database, so you can disable it (if you installed the mysqlserver)
<Balsaq> so if i got a list of all the stuff i don't use or need i could disable it on this computer and get the same speed
<webbb82> what compositor do you think would run the fastest on a netbook  xrender opengl compiz
<jamesjedimaster> but most of the programs are daemons that doesn't load your system to make it slow
<webbb82> so what would you sugjest i do to help speed things up a bit
<webbb82> i turned off almost all the effects
<webbb82> it doesnt run really slow just slow enough to get annoying
<jamesjedimaster> it depends on the RAM of the laptop
<jamesjedimaster> i have opengl and runs ok
<webbb82> how can i find that out
<Balsaq> how bad is 3minutes 30 seconds to go from completely off, thru log in, and all they way to the internet
<jamesjedimaster> with that time you can go for a cup of coffee
<Cablelex> okay
<carpii_> is there an app which can wrap a browser session, including cookies etc?  So I can have two icons for firefox on my desktop, and running either will result in it using a different cookie jar ?
<webbb82> i downloaded compiz-kde how do i enablel compiz after installin compiz-kde file
<ekeluo> webbb82, what version of kde r u running?
<webbb82> 4.3.2
<ekeluo> Go to system settings>default application>window manager>select compiz in the dropbox. And then promptly switch back a few minutes later after you realize kwin integrates better. :-)
<ussher_> Im on Jaunty.  thumbdrives used to pop up a window when inserted, but now dont and arnt in /etc/media/  how do i get to the contents of the thumbdrive?
<ussher_> oops, they arnt in /media/
<thumper> ussher_: I have that problem too
<thumper> ussher_: I think it is a bug in the device notifier
<thumper> ussher_: wait, I'm on karmic
<thumper> ussher_: worked for me in jaunty
<ussher_> I thought it was a problem with the thumbdrive, but ive tried with a couple now, and one that used to work.
<thumper> ussher_: have you upgraded to kde 4.3 on jaunty?
<ussher_> ive tried a few fixes from bug reports but no solution yet.
<ussher_> i could try that.  im on 4..2 right now
<ussher_> the current page im looking at is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB  and if that doesnt work, ill try the upgrade
<binskipy2u> anyone see any REAL good reason to go from a working Kubuntu 9.04 w/kde 4.3.2 to 9.10 when it comes out? or anyone here make the switch even though its NOT final yet, and realize its a great idea when the final comes out?
<binskipy2u> anyone?
<navetz> is creating an orm model really as easy as it looks?
<navetz> whoops wrong channel
<shm> I am not able to get login screen in my ubuntu....though I am able to do remote login
<shm> what should I do?
<binskipy2u>  anyone see any REAL good reason to go from a working Kubuntu 9.04 w/kde 4.3.2 to 9.10 when it comes out? or anyone here make the switch even though its NOT final yet, and realize its a great idea when the final comes out? anyone see any REAL good reason to go from a working Kubuntu 9.04 w/kde 4.3.2 to 9.10 when it comes out? or anyone here make the switch even though its NOT final yet, and realize its a great idea when the final com
<binskipy2u> es out? anyone see any REAL good reason to go from a working Kubuntu 9.04 w/kde 4.3.2 to 9.10 when it comes out? or anyone here make the switch even though its NOT final yet, and realize its a great idea when the final comes out?
<binskipy2u> oops
<texnofobix> hi
<bogdanbiv__> Hello texnofobix.
<texnofobix> i am trying out how to stop my top bar from being stuck in edit mode
<texnofobix> i'm getting the newest updates (this is the netbook beta)
<bogdanbiv__> You have a top panel?
<texnofobix> yeah
<texnofobix> Applications Newspaper and etc
<bogdanbiv__> texnofobix: What version?
<bogdanbiv__> .whois texnofobix
<texnofobix> i'm connected via NX client to another kde session
<texnofobix> kde 4.3.2
<texnofobix> i think
<texnofobix> let me double check
<texnofobix> make that 4.3.1
<texnofobix> i've got some updates that are installing now
<Mamarok> texnofobix: please ask in #ubuntu+1 for Karmic related issues
<texnofobix> ah ok
<texnofobix> will do, thanks  Mamarok
<Mamarok> texnofobix: you are welcome :)
<ussher_> thumper: i did the upgrade, it didnt help.  but this fixed the issues with the USB thumbdrive http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=23740#p34471
<ussher_> thumper: added that "new device widgit" and all is good
<ussher_> Thanks
<Crazycheese> Hey guys, do you know if 9.04 actually comes with DSL(pppoe) support OOTB?
<Crazycheese> Yesterday I needed a Livecd that is capable of providing dsl networking in live environiment and I was unable to establish even LAN connection. DSL is greyed out as well.
<Crazycheese> Im speaking of Kubuntu 9.04.
<Crazycheese> Zzzzzzzz
<igor__> hi, I've just upgrated to 9.10 and I got the message "NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your", package  nvidia-glx-185 is installed
<igor__> I had to switch nvidia->nv in xorg.conf
<thepianoguy> hi guys
<thepianoguy> I don't see any devices in pulseaudio
<thepianoguy> is there anything else I need to configure/install?
<thepianoguy> alsa works fine
<thepianoguy> * using karmic
<Mamarok> thepianoguy: well, pulseaudio doesn't show devices, and you don't really need it unless you want to have network sound
<thepianoguy> hm... the new skype supports pulseaudio only
<thepianoguy> no support on oss and alsa anymore :/
<Mamarok> ah, then you have no other choice
<Mamarok> please ask Karmic related questions in #ubuntu+1
<thepianoguy> ok, thnx
<wes_> who bipolar
<Mamarok> wes_: do you have a question?
<wes_> i didnt think anyone was awake
<Mamarok> wes_: well, this is a support channel
<wes_> how do i get a list of other channels?
<switzch> I stalled windows7 after what I forgot was a hard shutdown. I just booted the kubuntu livecd to  do the usual grub fix, except this time my main partition, /dev/sda5 is showing up as a 44G "Linux swap / Solaris" with the NC (not clean?) flag and I can't even try to forcemount it as ext3 (not even sure if it's ext3...) because it says it's already mounted
<switzch> any ideas other than panicking and starting to look for my backup dvds?
<Mamarok> wes_: what IRC client are you using and what channel are you looking for?
<wes_> Konversation. I just intalled yesterday, so im still looking around, so i dont have a difinitive answer for the second part
<Mamarok> wes_: well, then I can't answer you :)
<Mamarok> switzch: boot the live CD in recovery mode, so it doesn't mount the partitions
<switzch> Mamarok: the thing is they're not mounted as far as I can tell
<switzch> Mamarok: /dev/sda5 isn't listed when I run 'mount'
<olafw> what does cat /proc/mounts show ?
<switzch> olafw: same as mount - I'll post it on a pastebin, sec
<Mamarok> switzch: if it is markead as a swap aprtition of course you can't mount it
<Mamarok> partition*
<switzch> Mamarok: I tried to force it with -t ext3
<Mamarok> I don't think that helps, you probably need to check it for errors first
<switzch> fsck complains about the partition being already mounted
 * Mamarok had that once with an external ext3 HD
<switzch> fdisk and /proc/mount at http://pastebin.com/m6f2d6b7c
<switzch> Mamarok: I think I could tell fsck to go on regardless of the mounted status, but I'm a bit wary of running fsck.ext3 seeing as how I'm not entirely positively sure that the partition was ext3 - it might have been xfs
<Mamarok> ah, that's a problem then
<dawn> d
<olafw> switzch: there seems to be a hole in the partition layout?  That is sda5 doesn't fill sda4
<switzch> olafw: ah I just noticed that the fdisk -lu output is different from cfdisk's...
<olafw> the size of sda5 also seems more appropriate for swap
<switzch> yeah
<switzch> thanks for making me notice
<switzch> cfdisk was showing only sda5 and gave it 44G
<olafw> could your missing fs be sitting in the hole ?
<switzch> looks like the start of the swap is overlapping with the last bit of sda4
<olafw> sda4 is an extended partition
<olafw> in the dos-style partition layout, an extended partition contains other partitions
<switzch> ah ok
<olafw> so having sda5 "inside" sda4 is normal
<olafw> this is b/c the partition table in the disk label has only room for 4 entries...
<olafw> you could use fdisk to create a partition that spans the "hole"
<olafw> this affects the partition table, but not the contents of the hole itself.
<switzch> is there a way to back up the partition table first, just in case?
<olafw> then see if fsck _with_ the -n flag, finds an fs in there.
<olafw> IIRC partition table would be the 1st block (or couple of blocks) of sda4
<olafw> for the extended partitions
<olafw> so you can use dd to pull it off and put it back, but have to be very careful
<olafw> so that dd doesn't write where it should skip
<switzch> (by the way, it looks like what happened is that the windows7 installer created a new boot partition and then, because of the limit you mentionned, had to move stuff to an extended partition)
<olafw> In practice, I've worked with just a printout of the partition table -- block units
<olafw> Not sure what windows 7 did here
<olafw> but if that is what it did, then there may be a problem, b/c that would make the lower bound of sda4 likely the original lower bound
<olafw> The info on the printout is sufficient to recreate the layout with fdisk.
<olafw> It _may_ be possible to run an fsck.ext3  -n on the /dev/sda4 device itself.
<olafw> And see what it spits out.
<switzch> olafw: "fsck.ext3: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda4. Could this be a zero-length partition?"
<switzch> olafw: guess I'll have to play with dd
<olafw> looks like it
<michael> hi
<nstar7> hey i got some problems with konqueror.. flash doesnt work although its installed
<nstar7> videos load but dont play
<nstar7> on amd64
<Bobenceto> I use karmic KDE 4.3.2
<Bobenceto> also i use gdm for login manager, is there any way to put shutdown and restart in leave menu?
<ubsafder> how can i change the name of my computer under kubuntu ?
<ubsafder> so it register into the dhcp serveur differently
<nstar7> why cant i use flash in konqueror?
<EagleScreen> nstar7: you can
<EagleScreen> ubsafder: look for the file /etc/HOSTNAME
<nstar7> i have it installed and it doesnt work.. videos dont play
<nstar7> they load and dont play
<nstar7> no controls
<nstar7> just black screen
<EagleScreen> nstar7: KDE and Kubuntu versions?
<nstar7> kde 4.3.2 / kubuntu 9.04 / amd64
<EagleScreen> nstar7: how did you install flash?
<nstar7> konqueror asked me to install it
<nstar7> and i accepted
<nstar7> shockwave flash
<EagleScreen> was it installed with InstallPackage from Ubuntu packages?
<nstar7> no
<nstar7> i dont think so
<EagleScreen> then?
<EagleScreen> nstar7: close all Konqueror instances, and install "flashplugin-installer" package
<ubsafder> EagleScreen: great /etc/hostname did it
<nstar7> EagleScreen: its installed already
<EagleScreen> is Konqueror still not playing flash?
<nstar7> EagleScreen: some play, some dont.. i dont understand why this doesnt play
<nstar7> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0K_nWyxwqI
<nstar7> black screen no controls
<EagleScreen> Konqueror bug
<nstar7> :(
<EagleScreen> consider to use another browser
<nstar7> ok, then i tried to install firefox 3.5.. and i got a mess of packages .. it wante do to install firefox 3.0 too as dependency?! why? and instead of firefox 3.5 i got shiretoko? why is it called like that?
<nstar7> and it doestn appear anywhere in the kde menu
<EagleScreen> Arora 0.10.1 is working very well in Kuubntu 9.10 beta
<Bou> shiretoko (firefox) is working well either
<nstar7> im doing a upgrade to 9.10 now
<nstar7> Arora has better kde integration?
<EagleScreen> yes
<nstar7> i dislike gtk shit
<nstar7> ok then im doing a upgrade to 9.10 from the alternate cd
<EagleScreen> Arora is built on Qt, the KDE graphics drawing libraries
<ubsafder> thx bye
<EagleScreen> but Arora also is well integrated with any other Desktop: Gnome, Win32, etc..
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu 9.10 has a special installer for Firefox, not sure about how good it is
<nstar7> EagleScreen:  what do you use?
<nstar7> what kde
<nstar7> and kubuntu
<EagleScreen> in Kubuntu 9.10 i am using Arora 0.10.1
<nstar7> is kubuntu 9.10 slightly faster in desktop and application overall responsiveness?
<nstar7> cause i'vr read that in 2.6.31 they changed some memory management heuristics and desktop interactivity is better
<nstar7> under high memory pressure
<EagleScreen> Firefox installer in 9.10 seems to be ok
<naught101> hi, my pagedown key has stopped working, xev reports it as keycode 117 (keysym 0xff20, Multi_key)
<naught101> any idea why it might have stopped?
<naught101> I mean, where it might be set wrong?
<EagleScreen> check: KDE keyboard config, X server keyboard config, and console-setup keyboard config
<EagleScreen> and also check locale config
<naught101> EagleScreen: yeah, reloading with "setxkbmap us" makes it work again, but temporarily, so it is the keyboard config, I'll just have another look
<_lmilano_> Hi
<_lmilano_> Any Kubuntu developer around?
<_lmilano_> (I don;t need help, but I have an idea for a blueprint, I wanted to check if it makes sense)
<naught101> EagleScreen: hrmm... I need keyboard layouts on, because I use the compose key, but that seems to always screw up the pgdn key. any ideas?
<dam> bonjour tout le monde, j'ai une imprimante Lexmark de type x2670 (serie x2600). j'ai installer les drivers nécéssaires mais mon ordinateur ne semble toujours pas détecter l'imprimante. Quelqu'un pourrais m'aider ?
<Progzy> Hi
<dam> hi
<Progzy> I am looking for a svn GUI client. I have tested many but I can not find the feature I need. I'd like the possibility to make "patch" like it is possible in tortoise SVN cient (but for windows)
<dam> i have a Lexmark printer, an x2670 (x2600 series) . I downloaded the drivers from thier web site but my pc still wont detect it. Can anyone help ?
<Progzy> By "patch", I mean : show log then select 2 different revision then "compare revision". This give a list of all files modified, added, deleted. Then one can select files and export them to a specific directory to do a patch.
<Progzy> Anyone could help on this please ?
<Zubatac> aiuto doppio monitor in karmic
<eugenpc> buna ziua
<eugenpc> hello
<Zubatac> help me double monitor
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Kristinn> Eh, I just installed kubuntu from ubuntu, and it needs a password to log in, my Ubuntu account doesn't work :S
<Sadly> Escriba el texto aquí....
<Sadly> hola!!!
<Sadly> Buenos días!!!
<Sadly> Esto es un canal en español cierto?
<Pici> !es | Sadly
<ubottu> Sadly: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<wilsby29> hi
<EagleScreen> hi
<skhaen> bonjour tout le monde
<skhaen> je viens de passer sour kde apres un gros moment sous gnome
<skhaen> mais j'ai quelque problèmes ..
<skhaen> comme l'impossibilité d'ouvrir "fenetre de connexions" dans "configuration"
<skhaen> si quelqu'un sait pourquoi ..
<genii> !fr | skhaen
<ubottu> skhaen: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<skhaen> oh sorry
<skhaen> default in konversation ^^'
<ct529> I am trying to install knode using apt-get .... I would like to install without checking the dependencies ..... for some strange reasons apt-get -f install knode does not work
<prashant> i need to repair mp4 file..they say me ..d best software  is "Treasured" for MAC....is there any1 for ubuntu 9.04 as well..plz help
<lutius> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<factor_> esa gente que dise el trabajo e
<lovre> what is the simplest virtualization software other than virtualbox, i am having trouble installing it
<genii> lovre: vmware
<lovre> genii: can i install it from the repos? Does it require any complicated setupi?
<genii> !info vmware-package
<ubottu> vmware-package (source: vmware-package): utility for building VMware Debian packages. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.22 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 464 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<genii> lovre: Might want to enquire about installing, etc in their channel #vmware
<lovre> genii: ok, thank you
<lovre> hi all. please help. I cant install linux-headers-xxx, look at this: http://pastebin.com/m48e2121b
<genii> lovre: enable repository of intrepid-updates
<lovre> genii: what is the exact repository name?
<genii> lovre: It depends on your area. In mine, Canada, it would be like: deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<genii> Substitute //ca. part accordingly
<genii> Also suggest to add same line but with deb-src at beginning
<lovre> genii: ok, trying, brb
<subito> hi, what is a good screencaster on kde?
<sourcemaker> are there beta users of karmic?
<Pici> sourcemaker : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Karmic/9.10 support/discussion.
<sourcemaker> Pici: ok
<subito> i got this when i try to 'make' recordmydesktop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293227/
<genii> subito: Why try to make it when you could just: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install krecordmydesktop
<genii> (might be just recordmydesktop and not krecordmydesktop, but you get the idea)
<subito> genii: because i did not find the package krecordmydesktop and the package recordmydesktop is only for the command-line interface
<genii> !info gtk-recordmydesktop
<ubottu> gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.2-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 79 kB, installed size 564 kB
<genii> Also,
<genii> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<subito> genii: i'm on kde so i'd rather use qt-recordmydesktop that gtk-recordmydesktop
<subito> genii: i jut have an error when i try to install qt-recordmydesktop
<genii> !info qt-recordmydesktop
<ubottu> Package qt-recordmydesktop does not exist in jaunty
<genii> That might be since it doesn't exist
<subito> i mean i have an error when i try to compile it myself
<subito> the error that i pasted above: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293227/
<subito> nobody has an idea about that error?
<subito> i got this when i try to 'make' qt-recordmydesktop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293227/; does someone have an idea about this?
<genii> subito: Seems to indicate that Argentina is not a valid locale to build for
<subito> genii: ?
<genii> subito: ar.gmo
<subito> genii: ok, but i'm not from argentina :/
<subito> genii: do you know how can i fix that?
<genii> subito: try using make with -k
<subito> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/293239/
<droxemin> j EFNet
<droxemin> join EFNet
<genii> subito: Do you have the Qt dev packages installed?
<genii> droxemin: /server newservername    or /join #channelname
<subito> genii: i code some projects with qt so no problem from there i thing
<subito> think
<subito> genii: i compiled with '-i' it seems to work
<subito> Could not open/configure sound card :(
<genii> subito: Their page http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/about.php indicates that pyQt4 (qt-recordMyDesktop) is needed. Perhaps to install the pyQt4 dev package
<subito> genii: i've installed it already
<genii> subito: I'd suggest then to go moan at whoever is responsible for qt-recordmydesktop
<subito> genii: it worked with the option '-i' but now there is a sound problem
<subito> wow but even without sound the .ogv output is horrible
<genii> subito: -i just ignores errors, doesn't repair them or prevent the errors from corrupting whatever gets made
<subito> yes but since they're translation errors it's not really a problem
<genii> subito: I'd still recommend to you to contact whoever writes and maintains this app, since it's not an officially supported package and there's only so much assistance that can be given here on the subject.
<subito> genii: ok
<subito> i will, thanks
<subito> anyway the ogv output of recordmydesktop (the official package) is horrible so i think i'll try another one
<genii> subito: Another suggestion offhand is maybe look at the configure options to see if it has some switch/option to use .po files instead of .gmo
<genii> subito: If the configure file is well written, something like: ./configure --help           or --list  usually gives all the things which it can use
<subito> genii: ./configure --help | grep .po gives nothing (but there is a (long) help)
<rickey> i have a proublem ,i am setting up a computer for browesing the internetbut i dont have another dsl modem for her to use , nor a full depelex modem for dail up . but i do have a few win modems . i have heard the now you can fyind pyrograms yin ylyinux yto make win modems work dose anyyone here know anything about that?
<compilerwriter> rickey does the box you want to use as web terminal have a nic card?
<rickey> wow i didnt understand
<genii> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<rickey> the computer i am useing now will be the computer ill be satting up for her i am useing dsl rigth now
<genii> rickey: winmodems are hit-and-miss as far as trying to get them working under Linux
<compilerwriter> rickey if the computers will be in the same place what genii and I are trying to steer you toward is some sort of networked internet sharing as winmodems are flaky at best.
<rickey> it is all i have to try and gyeyty her online on her yown
<compilerwriter> Your box and the one that you are setting up will be at two different locations then?
<rickey> tyhe two computyyeyrs wyilyl bye yin diffyeyryenyt ypayrts yof tyhe house
<genii> compilerwriter: As I gather they are setting the system up at their place with a DSL, then trying to figure out what to put in there so when she takes it home she can still use internet from there
<genii> (although the question at first was not entirely clear)
<compilerwriter> There are ways to do wireless networks in the same building rickey.
<genii> rickey: Is the computer a Dell , by any chance?
<compilerwriter> genii you might be right I am still not certain from what he has told us.
<rickey> the two computers will be in different parts of the house
<rickey>  no it isnt a dell
<compilerwriter> bugger had it been a Dell we might have had a fighting chance.
<rickey> i have no extra money for wileryless
<genii> rickey: If the two systems are going to be adjacent to each other, best solution is still the connection-sharing
<rickey> and my dsl moden only syeyrvyes yone cyonnecytyion
<rickey> this keyboad sucks
<compilerwriter> the one connection thing can be fixed with a switch or a router or a second nic card on one machine.
<compilerwriter> hiya BluesKaj
<genii> rickey: You can get a router for about $20, have it do the DSL login, plug both boxes to the router
<BluesKaj> hi compilerwriter
 * compilerwriter pours BluesKaj a snifter of brandy
<rickey> but i dont have two modems
<BluesKaj> wow, compilerwriter thx :)
<rickey> i know very little abot dsl ,except i use it
<compilerwriter> rickey you would only need the one modem.  The router would share the connection from the one modem for you.  You would still have to run cable though to the other location.
<genii> rickey: You don't need two modems in that case. It goes: phone line->DSL modem->router-> whatever number of computers the router has plugs for
<compilerwriter> thanks for drawing the picture for me genii
<rickey> oooooooooook
<rickey> now where to find a cabel long enoth
<rickey> how dose wireless work
<rickey> what do yyou need to put in yyour machine for wireless
<BluesKaj> rickey, cat 5 cable can be expensive ..there's a wireless alternative if your router has that option..some wifi adapters are the same price as 50ft of cat5/6 cable
<compilerwriter> A wirless router would send the signal from the router to a wireless receiver in the other machine.
<compilerwriter> via radio frequency of course.
<rickey> what is the recive called and how much are they
<compilerwriter> phone line --> DSL --> wireless router --> airwaves --> other computers.
<compilerwriter> There are several ways to receive rickey.
<BluesKaj> I bought a belkin USB wifi adapter for 50bucks , it works well
<rickey> the wireless recivers in the computers are called??
<compilerwriter> There are cards that you would install in the machine.  There are USB adapters.  Many laptops have wifi built in.
<BluesKaj> actually wireless is an exchange of data back and forth between the router and your wifi adapter connected to the pc
<rickey> do they havye a namye
<compilerwriter> Rickey where are you in the world?
<BluesKaj> USB wifi adapter is one name
<rickey> yoyk ythank
<rickey> i am in arkansas
<compilerwriter> Rickey do you have a Fry's Electronics, or a Best Buy, or a WalMart nearby.
<rickey>  yi ylive yin ythe countryy syide
<rickey> yyyyes
<compilerwriter> Hell if your from Arkansas you have to have a  Walmart then.
<rickey> yes
<compilerwriter> The people in the store would be able to point you in the correct direction.
<rickey> did yyou sayy  the recivers was about  $50.00
<compilerwriter> I'm guessing you won't need to do anything fancy like Wireless N unless there is a large distance to be covered.
<compilerwriter> Rickey just out of curiosity what sort of DSL modem do you have?\
<rickey> zhone
<rickey> 10/100
<rickey> i have a 1mg connection
<compilerwriter> The name of the modem is zhone?
<rickey> yyyes
<compilerwriter> What is the model number?
<rickey> 63y81
<rickey> 6381
<genii> Looks like a Siemens/SpeedStream number
<rickey> ill gyivye yyyou ythe whole nu.
<genii> Or maybe Paradyne
<compilerwriter> Doesn't look like your modem is already wireless capable.  You will need to purchase a router and a receiving unit.  If I am not mistaken you can go to Walmart and get a package kit that has both in one box.
<compilerwriter> looks like Paradyne to me genii
<compilerwriter> Rickey genii started with you.  I have to move on to something else.  Genii will help you get finished.  I only butted in because I didn't realize you already had help anyway.  Cheers.
<rickey> Zhone 6381-A3-200 ADSL2 /R BRIGE ROUYTER
<genii> rickey: http://www.dsldepot.com/dslmodem.asp?modem=152 indicates your DSL modem is also a router. So all you really need is the cat5 cable to run from there to the other computer, and use the router part of the modem to do the login to your ISP, instead of logging in with the computer
<genii> Hangon, that was for a Paradyne and not Zphone
<rickey> MY DRIVERS ARE PARADYNE
<rickey>  TYHATS WHAT THEY SENT WITH IT
<genii> rickey: Hm. How many plugs on the thing?
<genii> (network plugs)
<rickey> JUST ONE OUT GOING
<rickey> sorry about the caps
<rickey> i have the drive disk
<rickey> driver
<genii> rickey: The driver won't be much help under Linux
<rickey> user guid usb drivers 6381-a1-gb83-20
<genii> rickey: If just one network plug, then the router is still your best bet, or if the DSL modem is supplied by your internet provider, have them swap it for one with wifi and then get an inexpensive adapter for the other box
<rickey> ok ty
<rickey> thanks for tyhe help
<genii> rickey: You're welcome
<razer> what's add/remove called? I'm trying to install in kubuntu
<genii> razer: KPackageKit
<razer> genii: the gnome one
<genii> razer: Synaptic, usually
<razer> genii: the simple add/remove applications
<genii> razer: The Gnome package manager is Synaptic. The KDE package manager is KPackageKit (used to be Adept)
<razer> genii: I want Add/Remove like in this picture http://fosswire.com/post/2007/4/introducing-ubuntus-addremove-packages/
<genii> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<genii> See above
<razer> I already have synaptic installed
<razer> I want Add/Remove
<genii> razer: Add/Remove IS SYNAPTIC in Gnome!
<genii> razer: Add/Remove IS KPACKAGEKIT in KDE!
<Fersure> razer: I believe it's: gnome-app-install
<razer> Fersure: thanks, I'll see if it is
<Fersure> np.
<razer> I'm having a problem with Nvidia-glx-185, I can't install without  it breaking my Xorg.conf
<peabody> I've got audio in Dragon Player, but I can't get audio in VLC or Flash
<razer> uh go to Kmix, then in settings unclick remember volume, then reboot
<razer> It fixed it for me
<razer> settings, configure Kmix, remember volumes on login
<peabody> can it be so simple
<peabody> we shall see
<razer> haha
<razer> now is there anyway, to separate desktops without installing video drivers, i can't do it with krandr
<jtheuer> Does anyone know a good file sync application (that also works under win/mac)?
<ldeveaux> hi!
<ldeveaux> I have a question about network configuration of Kubuntu. I want to use a SOCKS5 proxy for all my connections. How can I configure it in Kubuntu settings? Thanks in advance
<ldeveaux> I have found a menu in system settings to configure http, https, ftp but no SOCKS5
<subito> hi, my kde just crashed and i had to 'ctrl+alt+backspace' to restart it. could someone help me find out where does this bug come from? i'm using kde 4.3.2
<ldeveaux> nobody can help me?
<webbb82> i am trying to install plasmas i got from kde-look but i dont know how to install them or make if i try install plasma from file it doesnt show up
<razer> webbb82: you can't find it under right lcik add plasmoid?
<webbb82> no
<lovre> can i use synaptics with kubuntu and everything will work fine?
<Re__> HELLO TO ALL
<tomtom456> Does anyone know how to extract a email address from a php form?
<subito> is there a solfege program for kde?
<Zeikfried> Is there a way i can save my current installation to a DvD for reinstallation at a later time?
<leaf-sheep> !remaster | Zeikfried
<ubottu> Zeikfried: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<BiggBoss> hi, a question. If i have more than 1 hdd in my machine, how can i switch betwen them with the command line?¿
 * genii ponders "switch between them"
<blueyed> BiggBoss: they get mounted somewhere.. all are below /
<tsimpson> usually in /media if you didn't specify where to mount them at install time
<noemi> hi there
<noemi> anyone know how i can ride of flickering in kde4?
<eugenpc> ciotka
<noemi> it is very annoying...
<eugenpc> oau
<eugenpc> wow
<orion76> help
<eugenpc> qe pasa?
<genii> !ro | eugenpc
<ubottu> eugenpc: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<orion76> kubuntu 9.04 and 9.10 update-notifier-kde -d
<noemi> can anybody help me?
<eugenpc> da ro
<orion76> Traceback (most recent call last):
<orion76>   File "/usr/bin/update-notifier-kde", line 29, in <module>
<orion76>     from PyKDE4.kdecore import *
<orion76> ImportError: No module named kdecore
<FloodBotK1> orion76: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> eugenpc: /join #ubuntu-ro
<orion76> ?
<genii> orion76: As the bot suggests, use the pastebin website for multiple lines of things you want to show us
<genii> orion76: apt-cache search kdecore     returns only: python-kde4 - Python bindings for the KDE 4 libraries
<orion76> genii: python-kde4 - Python bindings for the KDE 4 libraries
<genii> orion76: Looks like a typo where module name should likely be kde-core
<genii> !info kde-core
<ubottu> kde-core (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:48ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<gregweb> Does someone know how to (re)add plasma-widget-networkmanagement again to system tray? It disappeared in one account after having switched users (graphically).
<jamesjedimaster> gregweb: unlock widgets, right-click on menu bar, panel options, add widgets, and search for the one you want
<genii> gregweb: Should be able to right-click on bottom right of bar and go Add Widget pick Network Management
<gregweb> jamesjedimaster, genii: thanks for the answer, but I already tried this, network manager does not show up in "Add Widgets" dialog box although aptitude says it is installed
<genii> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<ubottu> Package plasma-widget-networkmanagement does not exist in jaunty
<genii> Hm
<genii> !info plasma-widget-networkmanager
<ubottu> Package plasma-widget-networkmanager does not exist in jaunty
<gregweb> I'm on Karmic 9.10 beta
<genii> Interesting, both appear in my apt-cache search results
<genii> gregweb: #ubuntu+1 then please
<gregweb> genii: ok I'll try there, thanks
<yourix> why?
<yourix> why my firefox cannot open all video?
<jtheuer> all? ;-)
<yourix> ‎not
<yourix> one opened one not opened
<westy> i keep getting an error in vlc says this It seems your FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder:MPEG AAC Audio anyone know a fix for that?
<genii> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<SimFire> Hello Guys, do anyone of you have a problem with xorg taking 100% cpu and VT switching beeing disabled after upgrade to Karmic?
<mfraz74> haven't had that with my only karmic install, but that wasn't done as an upgrade
<SimFire> hmm, ok tried google but found no good solution, only that some arch and debian people also seem to have the same problem with 4.3.2
<genii> SimFire: Perhaps ask in #ubuntu+1
<amgarchIn9> anybody is runnung ubuntu-one from kde? I dont seem to get an offer to "add this computer" on applet start. Any idea
<amgarchIn9> ?
<mfraz74> haven't tried to use it with kde
<amgarchIn9> I get this when starting applet from cmdline: AttributeError: HTTPSConnection instance has no attribute '_tunnel_host'
<suman> hi all.. how can i disable some services which starts on startup??
<suman> i am on 8.10
<genii> !up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about up
<genii> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mfraz74> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<genii> Yes, was looking for that or something about Services...
<lucas_> hello
<lucas_> i have a huge problem! http://paste.ubuntu.com/293460/
<lucas_> dont know whats wrong
<ldeveaux> hello! I'm using Kubuntu Karmic Beta. How can I force all connections to pass through a SOCKS 5 proxy? thanks in advance
<lucas_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/293460/
<lucas_> ????
<android87> I need some help regarding Ubuntu. Anybody??
<LexR> I like the eye candy of kde4 :)
<android87> anyone??
<LexR> what you need
<LexR> ?
<android87> Many questions here...
<android87> Thanks
<LexR> shoot
<android87> Question 1: I'm on Jackalope
<LexR> ok
<android87> New to it, new to Linux
<LexR> me 2
<LexR> ask your question
<android87> okay.. well. whr can I find themes for it??
<android87> and how do I install it??
<LexR> for kde?
<android87> Gnome
<LexR> you will do better to go in #ubuntu room. kubuntu uses default kde theme
<LexR> kde desktop environment
<android87> I
<android87> I'm not on Kubuntu
<LexR> but you can look for themes on gnome-look.org
<android87> I'm on Ubuntu
<LexR> metacity and gtk are for how windows looks, icon themes are for all icons
<android87> Well, I got that but how do I install them
<android87> They share those tar.gz files which I uncompressed
<android87> what next
<android87> do I have to copy it somewhere/?
<LexR> download a theme you like, it should be in theme.tar.gz file, and right click on desktop, go preferences (the last on menu)
<LexR> and click on most left tab. and simply drag and drop theme.tar.gz to it
<LexR> it will ask you if you want to install it.
<LexR> do not uncompress it
<android87> okay
<LexR> try it
<LexR> :)
<android87> well. thats what I did wrong
<LexR> ubuntu is easy :) see?
<lovaspillando> hi
<LexR> hello
<lovaspillando> I need some little help but about chat
<android87> I'll do it rite now !! Thanks man... will be back shortly..
<LexR> k
<LexR> ask lovaspillando
<lovaspillando> I can't configure my konversation (over Edubuntu), i mean, I just can connect to this server and see ubuntu channels, which is interesting but I am looking for some more things
<lovaspillando> btw, konversation installed over Gnome ;-)
<LexR> you need to connect to another irc server. you are probably on irc.ubuntu.com
<LexR> find in menu network list and select irc.freenode.net
<lovaspillando> lex, yes I am, but every other servr I configured, doesnt dont work for me
<LexR> or create a server yourself if it is not there
<LexR> lovaspillando, may I recomment xchat? it has all servers configured, and looks pretty much the same as konversation.
<LexR> just easies to use
<android87> it worked man thanks !!! appreciated
<LexR> try sudo apt-get install xchat
<LexR> no problem android87
<lovaspillando> mmmm, thanks, I will try tomorrow then... I supose xchat is in repository
<LexR> :)
<LexR> yes it is lovaspillando
<lovaspillando> thanks so much
<LexR> I am using it, it is great. (I am on kubuntu)
<android87> LexR .. can you tellme which is the best language to write applications for linux??
<LexR> np :)
<LexR> well, I do not write programs, but you can use perl, python or c++
<LexR> python is widely used in linux. and c++, then perl
<android87> I'm currently use php for web development and have started writing programs in Java on linux
<lovaspillando> some other question, this time about edubuntu, I am studying Social Education, so I am interested in everything about education... I tried Edubuntu but I am looking for something more focused in test aplications, control of classroom, and so on...
<lovaspillando> any idea?
<android87> Oh.. Python and perl wowo
<android87> cool
<LexR> java is great :) I had one course IBM rational 7 (eclipse platform)
<LexR> eclipse is awesome!
<lovaspillando> android, most used is c++, but you need some extra libraries for using desktop
<android87> Well I work on NetBean IDE
<LexR> hmm
<lovaspillando> Lexr, I use netbeans IDE, eclipse is so complicated for me ;-)
<android87> Well, I've started learning python and will start will perl very soon
<android87> Me too
<LexR> netbeans is also cool. Eclipse is not so complicated, if you poke around it a few hours to make yourself comfortable with its interface
<lovaspillando> hehehe, thats the point ;-)
<LexR> lovaspillando, what do you mean when you say test applications and control of classrooms?
<lovaspillando> it is not complicated at all, but for me, as long I am pretty used to Netbeans already ;-)
<android87> Not much different but I like netbean IDE as i've got used to it now
<LexR> it is like wheter you preffer chocolate or vanilla ice cream:)
<android87> lol..
<lovaspillando> with test aplications I mean aplications which help me doing evaluation tests and controlling answers, like having a databes with questions and answers and make a interactive tests
<android87> You know what, I was searching for someone to answer the same question,so I logged into my yahoo messenger
<LexR> gnu/linux is all about choices. if you dislike vanilla, you can always try chocolate, or if you want exotic, there is always cherry flavor xD
<LexR> oh
<android87> and then it started pouring all those pop ups for Sex Chat and all crap..
<android87> So I came here
<LexR> lovaspillando, sorry, I havent found that kind of application for linux :)
<lovaspillando> when I say classrooms I mean applications like database interface for controlling califications, results and so on
<LexR> i get it :)
<LexR> try googling about it, or ask a question on some forum lovaspillando
<lovaspillando> yes, I thought it is not easy to find, as long is so specific software and as always that software use to be comercial and for windows :-/
<bpascal91> bonsoir tout le monde
<lovaspillando> I will, thanks so much!
<android87> Bye Bye
<LexR> yeah, we used to use an app like that on my faculty, I think it is called "the learning software"
<LexR> bye bye android87
<LexR> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lovaspillando> bye bye android
<lovaspillando> I actually just heard about it, but never had oportunity of try a software like this
<android87> hey LexR, is there anyway I can reach you guys just in case i've got any further problem??
<LexR> you can always find us here android87  :)
<android87> I mean I can google it but is rather easier and best to ask the same question live
<android87> same time??
<LexR> little earlier, I am going to sleep in 10-15minutes, but this channel is open 24/7
<lovaspillando> thats internet! every time, is there someone online ;-)
<LexR> yeah! :)
<nestor> Hoola alguien que hable español?
<lovaspillando> hola nestor
<LexR> !es nestor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about es nestor
<LexR> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<android87> Thanks man...bye bye
<LexR> bye bye
<lovaspillando> lexr, what means when you type ! es or ! fr?
<lovaspillando> a kind os translation script?
<LexR> it puts out a message on that language to help people who do not speak english
<nestor> perdon la ignorancia pero como entro a esos canales ya le di vuelta a esto y o le hayo
<LexR> no, it is a message configured on this channel.
<LexR> so if I type !sr
<ba> slt
<LexR> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<LexR> it speaks serbian :)
<LexR> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<LexR> german
<LexR> etc
<lovaspillando> I see
<LexR> and this channel is english speaking only :)
<lovaspillando> too much time out of chat I guess ;-)
<LexR> me? no...
<lovaspillando> no, it about me ;-)
<LexR> from time to time to find help, or to help someone in spare time ;)
<LexR> anyway, I gotta go to bed, I get up early tomorrow. good night...
<LexR> zzZ
<lovaspillando> I do not chat for three years when I decided to use linux and not windows anymore
<lovaspillando> same to you
<lovaspillando> good night from Spain
<LexR> good night from Serbia :)
<bottiger> can someone please post thier /etc/pam.d/(common-account|common-auth|login|gdm) files?
<nestor> help me!
<nestor> i need someone that speak spanish
<nestor> my english its more bad
<leaf-sheep> nestor: I read you fine.
<nestor> ok but a write more slowly
<nestor> ok but i will learn more of english no?
<dschulz> nestor: puedo ayudarte
<nestor> gracias por responder dschulz
<nestor> necesito hacer una video llamada pero solo me salen invitacio0nes por webcam en amsn
<nestor> y pidgin me deja menos agradecido pero me gusta esto de ubuntu
<dschulz> mmm... la última vez que intenté eso con amsn terminé frustrado
<nestor> jaja somos dos
 * leaf-sheep mumbles to himself "I only understood pidgin and ubuntu" ;3
<nestor> y cual seria la solucion
<dschulz> la cámara en si funciona?
<nestor> si la reconoce
<nestor> pero digamos que solo para hacer llamadas de audio
<dschulz> puedes intentar con skype
<nestor> se puede?
<dschulz> pero claro, no es lo mismo
<dwidmann> !es > nestor
<ubottu> nestor, please see my private message
<nestor> Pero quiero compartir con mis contactos de hotmail acabo de migrar
<nestor> y ubottu no se donde ver tu privado (Almenos que la diferencia de color de fondo sea el priv)
<dschulz> ubottu es un bot, tambien te escribi en privado. Fijate en la columna de la izquierda
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jamesjedimaster> !es | nestor
<ubottu> nestor: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<guy-kubu> Problem with Kubuntu 9.04 on a Asus M50S series laptop
<omar> slt
<omar> y aurais pas kelk un
<omar> ki sait ou on est le projet koala
<omar> kde sous java
<kde> j
<melomane> is there any countdown for kubuntu?
<Fanfare> melomane: 14 days till 9.10 or what do u mean?
<melomane> Fanfare: i mean sth we can add to our websites, like what ubuntu has. the one in kubuntu site is an image and we have to change it ourselves
<melomane> Fanfare: a countdown script or sth like that
<Fanfare> melomane: go to ubuntu.com klick on the countdown   there is none for kubuntu, as ubuntu and kubuntu usually are in sync
<ubox> how could one easily share a network connection from wifi > lan
<melomane> Fanfare: yea u r right, but i thought maybe there is sth for kubuntu, sth in blue, instead of brown!
<melomane> ubox: i use gnome network manager. it s really simple but complete and useful
<Fanfare> melomane: well, i use the 2nd spotlight, which is something like bw
<ubox> it allows sharing? and works in kde?
<melomane> ubox: kde network manager (at least the one in kbuntu) sucks
<melomane> ubox: yea it works in kde, i have it now, i use it as my connection manager, for anything, wifi, lan, vpn, dsl
<melomane> Fanfare: yea thats a good idea
<ubox> hmm, i might try it out
<melomane> ubox: yeah , the ubuntu network manager rocks
<ubox> ok, thanks
<melomane> ubox: welcome :)
#kubuntu 2009-10-15
 * Ev0luti0n_ http://www.clownsong.com/ <- Já viram as mamas da cláudia vieira? super recente, vejam agora!
<jim_> ok
<Ev0luti0n_> http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/7/77/Hammer_time.gif
<Ev0luti0n_> lo
<Ev0luti0n_> l
<hsarci> anyone running on a thinkpad?
<NeoFax> Anyone know how to get x11vnc to work?
<hsarci> anyone around?
<Dragnslcr> NeoFax- works fine for me. What's your problem?
<NeoFax> Everytime I try to start it gives the error XOpendisplay faile
<Dragnslcr> What command are you using to start it?
<NeoFax> x11vnc -create is one and others from the forums
<Guest47788> Hi guys
<Guest47788> can i get some help here please
<Guest47788> I'm kinda new to linux and I'm having some trouble making the boot loader work for a dual boot
<Dragnslcr> NeoFax- I haven't tried -create, I just use -display :0
<sivan> hi ive just installed kubuntu 9.10
<apetrescu> Is it possible to specify your own thumbnailer for certain filetypes like you can in Gnome?
<sivan> when i try to install a program it always say i dont have necessary privilage
<apetrescu> sivan, use 'sudo'
<sivan> if i try to install a software from kpackage?
<nilsson> hey, I have a quick question
<nilsson> I recently upgraded to karmic beta, and noticed that if I move my mouse, then press any key on the keyboard, the mouse jumps
<nilsson> if I hold a key while moving the mouse, the mouse doesn't appear to move, until I release the key, and the mouse jumps to where it should be
<delaine> hey does any one know how to connect a sony ericsson with kmobiletools?
<rkod> Can anyone help me? I've been struggling for 4 hours trying to install Vmware. I heard my processor isn't supported, but I've laso heard it's supported (Q8200).
<delaine> virtualbox works great
<delaine> better than vmware
<delaine> i think
<rkod> Same concept? I'm trying to install XP pro / Vista on it, and I'm new to the concept of virtual machines.
<delaine> ok well go into kget and type virtual box and install check forums and such
<delaine> done easy like that
<rkod> I'll try it, hopefully it isn't as complicated as VMware. But for the record, VMware installed fine, I just couldn't connect to it, even though it was up.
<delaine> oh i see
<delaine> what your propblem?
<rkod> It would show nothing at 127.0.0.1:8333/8222
<rkod> and vmware tools wouldn't recognize it
<delaine> what kind of iso or os you using ?
<rkod> ubuntu 9.04
<rkod> with kde
<rkod> server image, x86
<delaine> ok did you put kubuntu iso file to be read in the cd tra of vr machine?
<rkod> i haven't gotten as far as to install anything on the VM
<delaine> hmmmmmm
<rkod> all the tutorials that are downright specific about VMware are exclusively for windows
<delaine> ok well ill brb i know some who can help you
<rkod> Thanks.
<delaine> no worries but have you checked this place out though? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<rkod> I followed those instructions as well, to no avail
<delaine> hmmmm i cant help you my friend sorry ?
<rkod> I've searched so much google hates me. I've done the http://chrysaor.info scrips as well
<delaine> lol
<rkod> as well as the tutorials on howtoforge (http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_fawn_vmware_server_howto)
<delaine> maybe try virtual box i use it i haven t had one miss hap and it seems you know more about virtual machione than i
<rkod> I wouldn't say that, I've never used one.
<delaine> ok
<rkod> But I've researched it for 20 some hours, so it's fresh on my mind. I'll give virtualbox a try.
<delaine> kool it yet to fail me i use it to run arch and bacntrack linux
<delaine> sorry i meant *backtrack
<matthias_> has anyone used eclipse 64bit with kubuntu 9.10 beta 64bit so far?
<rkod> oooh, a .deb file, what a breath of fresh air.
<delaine> lol
<delaine> i need help with trying to get kmobile tools to connect with my sony ericsson mobile phone
<rkod> I know nothing about that, sorry.
<rkod> I installed it, added myself to the group vboxusers
<rkod> how do I get to the window where you add a virtual machine/>
<nimak> hi
<delaine> sorry you just kind free up some space for vm then make to boot from cd put your iso thir
<brmassa> guys, is there a program to make MSN videos work?
<apetrescu> brmassa: What do you mean by MSN videos? Do you mean webcams on MSN Messenger?
<brmassa> apetrescu: sorry... hehe yep
<brmassa> Live Messenger webcam support
<brmassa> since Kopete KDE4 removed it
<apetrescu> brmassa: Then I think Kopete already has a plugin for that. It should work if you have the right webcam drivers installed
<brmassa> apetrescu: how can i see that? inded the web cam seems to be disabled or not detected
<apetrescu> brmassa: What is the model? And did it work before in KDE3?
<brmassa> apetrescu: yep. its an old Creative model
<apetrescu> More specifically
<brmassa> apetrescu: really? ok. its ct6840
<apetrescu> brmassa: Here you go: http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/
<apetrescu> I checked and that is the exact driver for your model ct6840. Follow the installation instructions there.
<brmassa> apetrescu: wow! thanks man!
<apetrescu> Kopete should recognize it in the "Video" tab of the "Configure Kopete" window :)
<brmassa> apetrescu: i really apreciate it
<apetrescu> No problem :D
<bitwise> whenever i try to install stuff with kpackagekit, it tells me i dont have the privileges to do it but it never asks for a password
<barcode_> i got a problem, my dad kept getting viruses and malware on windows so i installed ubuntu on his laptop, he loves it, except we cant get it to hook up to an external tv any help?
<ubox> anyone have trouble with the gmail plasmoid?
<ubox> mine does not work after some updates, it claims to not be able to create a py script engine. but the package for py script engines is up to date
<brmassa> guys, im kopete sees my webcam but i cannot use it on chats. i simply cannot find the option to activate it.
<ubox> me neither, i would like use this as well
<brmassa> ubox: your camera is at least being detected on config > video?
<ubox> yes, in kopete
<brmassa> ubox: so we do have the same problem
<brmassa> the help says its suppose to work
<brmassa> at least on MSN Live Messenger
<ubox> yes, i just can't find anything to use it in chat. i read something about, send > webcam
<ubox> but not in mine
<ubox> still no luck?
<brmassa> nope
<brmassa> and no hope too.
<brmassa> ubottu: only hoping kopete team rebuild it or reintegrate the old support.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nuxil> hi all,, i have a Question.. is it possible to make 1 wifi card connect to two networks, like you can do with a eth card
<nuxil> like wifi0 > lan1 wifi0:1 >lan2
<wes_> anyone here?
<nuxil> they all are asleep
<nuxil> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<wes_> anyone here?
<nuxil> i think they are still asleep :p
<nuxil> i got a eee pc im running something call easypeasy on.. but i rather have kubuntu on it. i dont have a big usb stick, and i dont got a usb cdrom. so i was woundering. is it possible to install from a iso file located on a hard disk partition ? i remember back in the old days it was kinda an option in the installers. is it still possible ?
<hsarci> anoyone around?
<nuxil> nop they are all asleep
<wes_> hi
<nuxil> hi
<wes_> i just installed linux 2 days ago, and i got a few questions, think you can help me out?
<nuxil> ask.. then we will see..
<nuxil> maybe someone will respond to your question
<wes_> when i open the terminal and type ssh www.XXXX.com i get prompted for a user name and password on "free" proxy server sites. whats the deal with that?
<wes_> i am connected through a wireless network
<nuxil> yes
<nuxil> its normal for ssh to ask you to login
<wes_> is that my computer login, like when i first boot up?
<nuxil> hu?
<nuxil> well.. ssh want you to login on the pc you connected to. the ip.
<wes_> wes@Penguin:~$ ssh www.9y2.net
<wes_> The authenticity of host 'www.9y2.net (67.159.56.34)' can't be established.
<FloodBotK1> wes_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wes_> RSA key fingerprint is cd:8f:2b:40:41:74:91:1a:88:b6:79:10:35:74:96:c6.
<wes_> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? y
<wes_> Please type 'yes' or 'no': yes
<wes_> Warning: Permanently added 'www.9y2.net' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<wes_> wes@www.9y2.net's password:
<wes_> Permission denied, please try again.
<nuxil> if im on a pcA and want to connect to pcB which is my home pc. i can on pcA: ssh homePc.net .it will then ask me for a username and passwork i have on pcB. dont know if this was a good explenation :p
<wes_> if im on my computer, a user or a wireless network of which i am not the owner, which protocol do i use to connect to an outside public proxy server?
<wes_> i want to connect to 9y2.net from my computer, when i type ssh www.9y3.net i get the above
<nuxil> you need an account on 9y3.net to log in.. do you know what ssh really is ?
<wes_> a secure line from a to b
<nuxil> a secure shell.. " a secure comandline " in other words
<wes_> it says that its a public site, and there is no option on the address to register or other such options
<wes_> so is there a different protocol to use from my pc to a public server?
<nuxil> it depends on what you want..
<nuxil> do you need to run commands and stff on the server.. use ssh
<nuxil> if you want to only access shares. use nfs or smb or some of thouse
<nuxil> you also got vnc
<nuxil> there are also webinterfaces to acces servers.. like webmin and others
<wes_> ty
<nuxil> ehh well i dont know if i was good for anyhelp :p
<wes_> right now, its helpful just to be able to ask a person, not just rely on what i can read on the web. every site assumes that you already know what you are doing, nothing for users from step 1
<wes_> how do i use the commands u gave me; nfs/vnc?
<nuxil> nfs need to be configured.. vnc also needs to be configured. server & client sided
<wes_> which i assume has to be done from the cli
<nuxil> not really
<wes_> sorry for the newb questions, like i said, i just installed 2 days ago
<nuxil> np im still a newb myself :)
<nuxil> but it really depends on what you want... if you could explain more in deapth what you want to do..
<wes_> im likeing linux cause it gives more control, but requires a greater understanding. windows is so easu every thing is plug/play, no real knowledge required.
<nuxil> connect from pcA to pcB doesnt give people much to go on
<nuxil> indeed
<wes_> i just want to experiment with proxy servers and understand them. ive never accessed a proxy before so i have no more knowledgable questions to ask. i just want to connect to a proxy server and experiment and look around
<wes_> i am connected to my neighbors wireless, but i want to be able to get off this network and be able to search around
<nuxil> is he/she routing your internet ?
<wes_> im just a user on his network. his wireless signal shows up as soon as i turn on my comp and i click it
<nuxil> just diconnect :p
<wes_> then i have no internet at all
<nuxil> ok
<wes_> downloading game/programs is somehting i want to look into. from what i understand, if im using a proxy, it will us the servers resources for downloading programs, and leave my computer and the wireless network running smoothly. am i mistaken in this point?
<nuxil> well the main purpose for a proxy is to improve performance.. but also filter requests.
<wes_> improving performance by taking on the hard work instead of my system slowing down cause utorrent is full? which requests are you reffering too? i dont under stand your context
<nuxil> by filer requests i mean,, a proxy can bloc you from going to spesific sites.
<wes_> so how do i connect to a proxy without having to login? or is this not possible?
<nuxil> hack :P brute force script
<nuxil> :p
<wes_> i dont understand. if i want to connect to a "public proxy" how do i aquire a login/pass? the websites for the address in the browser are just junk sites.
<navid> #ubuntu
<Guest69470> Hey is there a command I can use too search for specific files?
<Guest69470> Sorry very new too linux
<Qu4Z> Search for files by what? And do you mean a console command or a graphical program?
<Guest69470> from the terminal
<Guest69470> I need to locate a specific file that i had previously installed but cant rember what directory it is in
<Qu4Z> I tend to use "find"
<Qu4Z> Usually with fin
<Qu4Z> * with "find /dir/to/look/in -iname *bitoffilename*"
<jussi01> or just locate filename
<Qu4Z> Or that, I suppose :P
<Guest69470> is there a swith i should use with locate?
<Guest69470> switch?
<Qu4Z> I don't think so...
<jussi01> no
<Guest69470> it just returns a fresh prompt
<jussi01> then it isnt finding it...
<Qu4Z> Yeah
<jussi01> mind, locate is pretty powerful, man locate for all the little bits
<jussi01> oh, and maybe sudo updatedb will help...
<jussi01> forgot to mention that
<Guest69470> updatedb?
<jussi01>        locate reads one or more databases prepared by updatedb(8) and writes file names matching at least one of the PATTERNs to standard output, one per line.
<jussi01> from "man locate"
<Guest69470> oh ok
<sandip> quick question having some problem with shutdown been getting this error 4799.952125 buffer I/o error on device loop0, logical block 1679374    any solution to this
<RussellAlan> I am trying to sudo an android-sdk tool called adb, although it says adb can not be found
<RussellAlan> can anyone help?
<alien> any one know how to run a .bat in ubuntu 9.04
<alien> any one know how to run a .bat in ubuntu 9.04 trying to run mysql.bat
<deepak> how to check badsector through terminal command?
<deepak> help me
<alien> theres an online program called hdd regeneration burn it to a cd and it boots up and will scan for and fix bad sectors
<deepak> what is url of hdd regeneration?
<alien> one sec ill get it for u
<Qu4Z> Hm... random question: Does anyone know why one of my partitions might not be showing up on the HDD space plasmoid in KDE4.2 (Kubuntu 9.04)?
<Qu4Z> I suspect it may be because it's an mdadm array, and I put the filesystem straight on the device without a partition table, but it shows up just fine in mount/mtab and df, etc
<Qu4Z> It's slightly bugging me, as it's my main data storage drive
<jussi01> is it in fstab?
<Qu4Z> Yep
<jussi01> no idea then. sorry. :(
<Qu4Z> Well, thanks for the try :-)
<Qu4Z> I might go ask on #kde
<root> irc://irc.freenode.net/aircrack-ng
<Qu4Z> ... sorry, what?
<alien> any one know how to run a .bat in ubuntu 9.04
<jussi01> alien: whats your goal here? why do you ahve a .bat?
<alien> its mysql its just a windows .bat file
<jussi01> alien: so you are attempting to install mysql?
<deepak> is there any difference bwt ubuntu and kubuntu
<jussi01> deepak: just the desktop environment mostly
<jussi01> !kde | deepak
<ubottu> deepak: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<alien> no to run it
<floown> hello
<suovainaja_> the desktop environment is different
<jussi01> alien: I think you are misunderstanding. there is a native mysql for kubuntu/ubuntu
<jussi01> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<suovainaja_> if you have installed mysql via packagemanager it should be already running i think
<floown> I can not install mysql-server-5.0, I have this error : http://fr.pastebin.ca/1621611
<jussi01> floown: please read the link from ubottu ^^
<jussi01> and you may need to run sudo apt-get install -f to fix it.
<floown> ok i try, thx
<alien> this is a compiled mysql.bat for a program so i need to run this .bat
<jussi01> floown: theres no harm in running sudo apt-get install -f so give it a try
<deepak> how to change bootup screen?
<floown> jussi01: the error is the same
<jussi01> alien: if you will, could you tell us what the program is and so on?
<deepak> how to change bootup screen?
<suovainaja_> deepak: the grub or usplash?
<jussi01> floown: sudo dpkg -r mysql-server-5.0
<jussi01> floown: then, sudo apt-get install -f
<jussi01> floown: after that, please follow the instructions on the web link from ubottu
<floown> jussi01: what is ubottu ?
<jussi01> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<jussi01> !mysql | floown
<ubottu> floown: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<floown> thx
<pradeep_> why dont you downoad LAMP from source forge
<pradeep_> and start it up from terminal just work fine for me
<deepak> how to update virus scaner
<floown> jussi01: I had too do a : sudo rm -r /var/lib/mysql/ before install mysql-server-5.0
<jussi01> ahh
<jussi01> !virus | deepak
<ubottu> deepak: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<deepak> what is mean of third party software?
<jussi01> deepak: software that ubuntu has no control over, proprietry software.
<olafw> in general, software not maintained by ubuntu or by yourself.
<deepak> is any software for linux like visual basic or .net for software desing?
<sprayer> test
<sprayer> i am kubuntu :)
<deepak> is any software for linux like visual basic or .net for software desing?
<Qu4Z> deepak: Sure. What's your preferred language?
<deepak> visual basic
<Qu4Z> Hm... not sure I can do that exactly for you. I have more experience in the C[#,++,] family of languages
<Qu4Z> You could try kbasic. I know there is such a project, but I don't think it's all that mature, unfortunately
<Qu4Z> Oh, apparently it's advancedish
<Qu4Z> Although I can't say I've ever tried it. I stay away from the *basic family if I can
<deepak> can i desing interface throuch c++?
<deepak> i am facing broken dependecy prob so how to solve?
<Qu4Z> Huh?
<Qu4Z> You're going to need to give a bit more information
<Qu4Z> An interface as in a graphical user interface, or an object oriented interface
<Qu4Z> Also, what is the dependency problem, are there any error messages?
<deepak> broken dependency:your systm has broken dependency. this appication can not continue untill this is fixed.
<deepak> so how to solve?
<deepak> help me?
<deepak> broken dependency:your systm has broken dependency. this appication can not continue untill this is fixed.
<deepak> so how to solve?
<android87> Need some help here
<deepak> help me
<android87> Broken Dependency means that you application has some problem locating proper library files
<android87> What are you trying to install??
<android87> Deepak??
<android87> I need some help with core java, anybody??
<android87> I need some help with core java, anybody??
<android87> I need some help with core java, anybody??
<deepak>  first i tryed to install splashy then installation process is going on suddenly give some error then i try to install ulimate them package then it show broken dependecy error
<android87> Is it a deb file???
<deepak> yes
<android87> and whats ulimate??
<Qu4Z> Shouldn't you be trying to use the package manager instead of randomly installing .debs?
<Qu4Z> It will resolve things for you :-)
<deepak> it is themes pack
<android87> themes pack?? You mean those desktop themes kinda stuff??
<deepak> it is desktop them
<android87> oh.. I see.
<android87> Try to drag and drop it into the themes window see if that works??
<deepak> then i run sudo apt-get install -f but i found some error
<android87> whats the name of the package after -f??
<android87> let me try it on my pc
<deepak> nothing
<android87> then thats wrond
<android87> then thats wrong
<android87> you need to type the name of the package you're trying to install
<android87> other wise it wouldn't work
<lab> hi. I'm trying to install ATI drivers on jaunty 9.04. I followed these instructions and they were a disaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   . I googled and I didn't find anything useful. Any suggestion? All worked fine for 8.10, but with 9.04 these drivers are a nightmare.....
<android87> you're just telling linux to install a package forcefully
<Qu4Z> lab: Now, I don't have an ATi card, so I may be mistaken, but have you tried the restricted drivers manager thing?
<Qu4Z> Or is there something wrong with that one :-/
<deepak> but when i try to install other .deb files it gives same error
<lab> Qu4Z: obvioulsy yes
<android87> normally on my Pc I just have to double click to run deb files
<Qu4Z> Ah, okay. No offence intended ^^;
<android87> I never have to go to the terminal
<android87> Okay.. tell me the name of the program you're trying to install. I want the exact name??
<deepak> when i 2ld click on deb files it show broken dependecy error
<android87> okay does it show the name of the Lib file mising??
<android87> okay does it show the name of the broken lib??
<android87> It should be in RED
<deepak> dhvani_0.1.0-1_i386
<deepak> dhvani_0.1.0-1_i386.deb
<android87> From where did you get this file??
<android87> Site??
<android87> I'm gonna do this rite now
<deepak> from cd which i got from linux for u magzin
<deepak> evey deb files produce same error
<olafw> what is the error ?
<android87> okay wait... is it some kinda regional software in some different language??
<deepak> do not know
<olafw> likely origin: dhvani.sourceforge.net/
<olafw> what is the error reported by dpkg?  E.g, the exact text.
<deepak> usplash-theme-ubuntu_0.23_i386.deb file producing same error
<Hllwnfan> goodmorning
<android87> hey this is a text to speech software for some indian regional language. Is it??
<android87> I got that file
<deepak> broken dependency:your systm has broken dependency. this appication can not continue untill this is fixed. to fix it use synptic packg manager and try  sudo apt-get install -f
<olafw> ok, iirc that means there is something broken in the dependencies of the packages that are already installed
<olafw> so the problem is not related to the package being installed itself.
<deepak> help me
<android87> Hey deepak you didn't tell me, is it a text to speech software??
<deepak> yes this text speech soft
<olafw> deepak, what does 'sudo apt-get install -f' report?
<android87> It will not work
<android87> you have to specify the name of the package
<deepak> no it is not work
<android87> okay http://sourceforge.net/projects/dhvani/files/dhvani-094/
<android87> Try this
<android87> Click on Dhvani 0.94
<deepak> when im openig synaptic package manager it show error :you have 1 broken package on your system use the "filter to locate it"
<se09> wie mach ich mein eigenen irc channel?
<android87> Did you download the latest deb file ??
<deepak> yes
<android87> From the link that I sent to you??
<Qu4Z> se09: English hier, bitte. Also, just /join one
<olafw> deepak, in the synaptic version I have, in the lower left corner of the window there are 4 buttons: "Sections", "Status", "Search", "Custom".
<olafw> In those, click "Custom", then in the list above click "Broken".
<olafw> If your version is newer the procedure may be somewhat different.
<olafw> There may also be a "Fix Broken Packages" item in the "Edit" pull-down menu.
<deepak> still errror
<olafw> And filters are also selectable from "Settings".
<olafw> The point is to find out which package is broken.
<deepak> what should i have to do after mark
<deepak> help me\
<Wyzirke> deepak brotha aloha
<deepak> what?
<android87> Hit apply
<android87> look at top part of the screen
<android87> lol
<deepak> after aplly it show error:[E: /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base
<android87> Did it stop???
<android87> Oh..boy...lol
<deepak> it has stoped  itself
<android87> I've got no Idea what's going on man....
<android87> I'm not sure unless I look at it
<android87> If I was you I would try to create a backup of lsb-base-logging.sh and then delete the actual file and try again
<MaxBar> hallo?
<android87> I don't know whether thats rite but I wouldn't hesitate to do it
<android87> H@LL)
<olafw> actually, the ownership of that file would have been recorded in /var/lib/dpkg/info/lsb-base.list
<olafw> basically, this splashy package is trying to write to a file it has no business of touching.
<deepak> ok i try to makeout u my prob at starting first i tryed to install splashy through snaptic pakage manager then it show some error after that when i m clicking anyfile [deb file] it show error broken dependency error
<deepak> so how to fix broken dependecy error?
<android87> Got no Idea man...
<android87> Hey please help this fellow...someone??
<android87> and some please help me too
<android87> I'm waiting
<android87> for some help in core java please someone/Somebody??
<olafw> deepak, first of all, you should try removing splashy -- it may have ended up partially installed
<android87> Water water everywhere, not a single drop to drink...
<deepak> how to remove?
<olafw> sudo dpkg --purge splashy
<deepak> deepak@deepak-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --purge splashy
<deepak> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<olafw> first exit synaptic
<deepak> ok
<olafw> then try again
<deepak> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove splashy which isn't installed.
<olafw> ok
<deepak> so now?
<olafw> lets go back to synaptic for now
<olafw> see if you can set the filter to broken
<olafw> and tell me which package is considered broken
<deepak> splash-themes
<olafw> ok
<mfraz74> is there any way of turning off the folder previews on the desktop?
<deepak> sorry but what is mean of turning off
<deepak> there is no folder at desktop
<mfraz74> stop the preview from appearing
<mfraz74> my desktop is set as folder view and when I hover over a folder icon, a popup appears of the contents of that folder
<olafw> mfraz74 that would be somewhere under settings
<mfraz74> i would've thought so too, but i can't find it
<deepak> i have opened custom filters broken now/
<olafw> deepak so that shows only the splash-themes package as broken ?
<deepak> yes
<olafw> In the "Package" pulldown menu, select "Properties"
<olafw> Sorry: first select the splash-themes package, then in the "Package" pulldown ....
<deepak> ok then?
<olafw> You should get a popup window with several tabs in it.
<deepak> sorry where?
<olafw> I'm trying to use synaptic to find out more about the package status.
<olafw> In particular if other packages depend on this one, or if it can be safely removed.
<olafw> But the synaptic I have on this system is an older version.
<olafw> So there may be some differences with what you see.
<deepak> so how to know thast other software depend it or not?
<olafw> Looking for the dependencies.
<olafw> Actually, you could just mark it for removal, and see what synaptic says.
<deepak> if i do this sudo apt-get clean all
<deepak> what happendd?
<olafw> it clears out the local cache of packages
<olafw> see the apt-get manual page
<olafw> if you mark splash-themes for removal, does synaptic tell you it wants to remove other packages as well?
<deepak> ok im applying to romove it
<deepak> but it is downloading somefinels
<olafw> deepak that's not necessarily a bad thing -- does it say which ones ?  (If many, a few examples?)
<deepak> ok thank you very much to solve the problem
<olafw> you're welcome
<deepak> now i have installed dhvani_0.94.2-1_i386.deb but where is it icon to start it?
<olafw> it may only be reachable atm through the start menu
<deepak> how to start installed applications through terminal?
<olafw> try: dpkg -L dhvani
<olafw> it lists the files installed
<olafw> the binary will likely be in /usr/bin
<olafw> (and may well be the only entry there)
<deepak> this gave me some info
<mdupre> wouhou
<vboutanti> 154
<Guest85831> is there any command to close all open application from terminal?
<Guest85831> help me
<Spaceman> killall -9 *
<Spaceman> may work
<Guest85831> a.c: no process killed
<Guest85831> a.c~: no process killed
<Guest85831> c.c~: no process killed
<Guest85831> Desktop: no process killed
<Guest85831> Documents: no process killed
<FloodBotK1> Guest85831: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest85831> Music: no process killed
<Guest85831> how to killl all process from terminal
<sedate> hey penguin-friends
<Noughmad> Guest85831: killall <process name>
<sedate> hello to you all
<sedate> greetings from turkey
<sedate> :)
<Guest85831> can i kill all runing application through single command?
<Spaceman> the easiest way is to turn the machine off
<Spaceman> what do you mean by running application?
<sedate> firends
<sedate> anyone knowing something about the 3rd party
<sedate> compiz-fusion-icon
<sedate> on kubuntu?
<sedate> it has many bugs
<sedate> who can help me
<sedate> ?
<Guest85831> which  application are currently opend by user
<alien> how can i get the right drivers for a ati radeon mobility 9100igp i want good drivers because my laptop has a 1080i screen and that video card but when ever i watch a movie it is horrible it gliches so bad i cant watch it unless its like a cell phone lq video
<alien> any help?
<hrna> alien, ATI sucks bad time
<hrna> NVIDIA works better with linux systems
<alien> i know but its a laptop and i cant afford to buy a whole new computer because the video card isnt quiet right
<alien> so any help with getting the drivers i need?
<hrna> maybe someday ATI will manage to develop their drivers linux friendly
<alien> that would be nice
<Guest85831> what is md5 checksum
<alien> nvidia is up to date why cant they be they are trying to be better after all lol
<hrna> alien, i used to have ati card long time ago, but i had to change it because of their crappy support for linux
<alien> ya but i cant change mine its integrated
<hrna> im aware of that
<hrna> are you a linux user, or just switched from windows?
<alien> i use both but ive been using linux for about 2 or 3 years i love it
<hrna> no wonder why, it's better :)
<hrna> at least for me, heh
<alien> ya windows just doesnt cut it
<hrna> as i said to my fiance, she should switch it to linux, because her vista keeps crashing from time to time
<alien> defraging viruses i dont want to spend all my time working on that and omg i hate vista soooo many problems x.x
<hrna> true
<alien> ill only use xp x32 and x64
<alien> in windows any way
<hrna> im using only linux :P
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<alien> ya im on ubuntu ultimate with a 9.04 base
<Sadly> Escriba el texto aquí....
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Sadly> Esta sála es para Español???
<alien> so any ideas where i could get drivers for my radeon 9100igp
<sedate> no Espanol..
<sedate> Turkish?
<sedate> English?
<Sadly> uhm
<hrna> alien, there's an opensource project somewhere, but as i remember it was even crappier than the official release
<alien> en lol
<Sadly> Well My english is really poor in vocabulary
<sedate> mine, too :)
<sedate> and
<sedate> whats ur name
<sedate> ?
<FloodBotK1> sedate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sadly> i need help, because I am new in kubuntu... and my Kubuntu 8.04 just installed, don't get Wireless connection
<sedate> ah so
<Sadly> i was searching for help in blogs, and i just find the solution, but i don't know to go the Pass..
<hrna> isnt that rather old version of kubuntu
<sedate> now
<Sadly> can someone expert in Konsole, to guide me, please??
<sedate> yes hrna
<sedate> i think he or she had better using 9.04
<sedate> or karmic
<sedate> :)
<Sadly> oh... but my laptop is from 2003...
<sedate> like mine but
<sedate> Sadly
<sedate> dont worry
<Sadly> yes?
<sedate> I bet ur laptop
<sedate> can operate 9.04
<Sadly> I mean, I am scare about that kubuntu version needs... 1GB or ram..
<Sadly> or something like that
<sedate> how much ram do u have?
<ghostcube> if you take 9.04 kde3 remix this wont happen
<sedate> i know that all linux distros
<Sadly> 512MB
<sedate> can be operated on at least 216 mb
<Sadly> ¬¬ but do you think 9.04 has the acerth module integrate??
<sedate> what is ur laptop model
<Sadly> i mean, i need my wireless works..
<ghostcube> Sadly: lspci  output to www.patie.org
<sedate> it works
<ghostcube> if you can manage this
<Sadly> it's Acer TravelMate 291lmi
<ghostcube> Sadly: and you may need to install wicd
<ghostcube> this should solve many problems
<sedate> hey sadly
<Sadly> ¬¬ but How hell can i install wicd or whatever if i don't have the wireless conection in that pc..
<sedate> mine is travelmate
<ghostcube> Sadly: how are you inside irc
<sedate> 2420 and works well on jaunty
<ghostcube> if you dont have inet
<Sadly> i mean, to install that... i need net conecction... to download etc..
<sedate> i mean 9.04
<Sadly> I am inside IRC cuz another pc... the 1st pc
<hrna> Sadly, dont you have any possibility to put the cable on ?
<Sadly> yes, but i don't have to get in IRC, since theeese PC, that is my first Kubuntu experience..
<sedate> sadly
<Sadly> yes?
<ghostcube> ok you need inet connection in any way
<ghostcube> if not it wont work
<hrna> Sadly, can you plug the ethernet cable in ?
<ghostcube> so put on an cable
<sedate> i think kubuntu must set ur network connection at the beginning
<sedate> that is automatically
<ghostcube> nah
<Sadly> If i plug the cable into the no-working net laptop, it works?
<ghostcube> no
<sedate> are u sure that wireless card suited properly
<Sadly> suited?
<sedate> so it may be because this problem
<sedate> i mean
<sedate> how can i say
<sedate> somatimes
<Sadly> sorry my english vocabulary is strange
<FloodBotK1> sedate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sedate> ah
<sedate> let's say fixed
<sedate> :)
<Sadly> ok, i know a web where the problem is fixed... but i don't know to guide the passes..
<ghostcube> this isnt an card problem
<ghostcube> its either the damn network manager that isnt working like always
<Sadly> can you see the web, and read, please?
<ghostcube> the driver
<Sadly> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=541953
<Sadly> here you can read what is exactly the problem..
<sedate> so do u see wireless networks availabla
<sedate> ?
<Sadly> but i don't know anything about Kubuntu... or Konsole words..
<EagleScreen> Sadly: visit #kubuntu-es
<Sadly> EagleScreen, nobody answered there... I think they are busy
<Sadly> sedate: No, "No drivers activated" say Network manager
<EagleScreen> I answered there
<sedate> i see
<ghostcube> i hate acer laptops
<ghostcube> :D
<sedate> so i bet that ur wireles card is not fixed properly
<sedate> no drivers act,vated
<sedate> because
<ghostcube> sedate: its an laptop
<sedate> there is no wireless cards
<ghostcube> can you tell me how not to fix an wlan mini pci express
<sedate> if there is one
<ghostcube> -_-
<sedate> kubuntu will actually activate it
<Sadly> I don't understand you..
<sedate> friend
<sedate> i have an acer laptop
<sedate> i said just now
<sedate> someone it said
<sedate> no wireless networks
<sedate> available
<sedate> but i knew that there was one
<Sadly> because you have another kubuntu-???
<sedate> no
<sedate> it was ubuntu
<Sadly> oh!
<ghostcube> sedate: can you may speak in one line
<sedate> ubuntu and kubuntu uses generic drivers
<ghostcube> and dont touch enter all the time betwen
<sedate> ok ghost sorry
<bjb1959> I am using 9.10 rc and after a recent upgrade I no longer have the user management utility. gives error tha user management does not provide interface kcmodule with userconfig.py and that an error may have occured during upgrade which left orphaned module any idea?
<sedate> anyway it showed me
<sedate> no wireless networks but i knew that my wireless modem was surely active
<sedate> then i found that my network card was not fixed properly and i screwed the cover
<sedate> and i fixed it so my problem was solved
<Guest85831> what is this prob checking for gmcs... no
<Guest85831> configure: error: Can't find "gmcs" in your PATH
<Guest85831> help me
<Guest85831> when i past output on  pastebin box after some time it gave me to download 0kb php file no url generate,so what should i have to do?
<Guest85831> http://pastebin.org/45957
<Guest85831> help me
<Guest85831> http://pastebin.org/45957
<deepak> how to change rpm to deb
<deepak> is there no one?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<kennethaar> depak: I think you can use a packege called alien
<Pici> kennethaar: They're not here anymore
<Pici> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<kennethaar> Thanks for the heads up Pici.
<hsarci> is there anyway to change the preview when you hover over somthing in the task bar so that it doesn't show the icon and text...i just want it to show a preview of the window...
<homoboy> ok, I have a hp530 laptop that i just installed kubuntu 9.10 on, the beta, and now for some reason it will not detect any hidden wifi zones, even when I put in the correct ssid it will not even search. what do I do??
<homoboy> In jaunty it connected to any wifi zone just fine. what is different with 9.1?
<homoboy> Why is my wifi card not working in Karmic 9.10? Anyone have any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Assurbanipal> hi every one. i tried to upgrade to kubuntu 9,10 friom 9,04 but during the proccess i got a message that kdesudo crashed. the i rebooted and now the machine doesnt start...plz help m out of it!
<kudomarkos> Hello Everybody
<kudomarkos> Can someone read me??
<kudomarkos> xD
<Sadly> I need help please
<Sadly> Good Afternoon everybody!!
<BluesKaj> !ask  | Sadly
<ubottu> Sadly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> Assurbanipal, have you tried to reinstall 9.04 ?
<Assurbanipal> no
<Assurbanipal> this is the only solution?
<BluesKaj> Assurbanipal, if you use the manual partitoning option on your /  partition  you may need to reinstall some apps  but their config files will have remained intact so your settings will be retaine
<Assurbanipal> i have different partition for home directory
<Sadly> ahm-???
<Sadly> Blueskaj my lap-top doesn't recognocie any wireless conection
<Sadly> can you help me please?
<BluesKaj> Assurbanipal, do yo have a grub menu at boot ?
<BluesKaj> Sadly, network manager doesn't see the router or just won't connect?
<Assurbanipal> yes. i manage to get a terminal and tried dpkg --configure -a and gives me "error,read only filesystem"
<Sadly> network manager say "Any device activated".... Now i just plug the Ethernet cable to go into Irc..
<Sadly> I need help
<Sadly> cuz, I need WIreless conection... no cable conection..
<BluesKaj> Assurbanipal, the command to use at the terminal/TTY is: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Assurbanipal> but it says it cannot mount my home partition!
<BluesKaj> Assurbanipal, or just plain startx  ..first
<Assurbanipal> ok tried says cannot create files beacause the filesystem is readonly!
<BluesKaj> Assurbanipal, did you try sudo mount /home or mount /
<Assurbanipal> no
<Sadly> uhmm
<Sadly> Another people who knows about kubuntu here, but BluesKaj... he is busy
<Assurbanipal> ok gave sudo mount /home
<Assurbanipal> now what i do?
<Sadly> I need help. please.
<BluesKaj> !patience | Sadly
<ubottu> Sadly: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Sadly> uhm...
<Assurbanipal> BluesKaj: i tried to access dpkg but still says the filesystem is readonly
<Sadly> Blueskaj I've patience... hahaha I didn't want to disturb you... only that.
<Sadly> sorry
<BluesKaj> Sadly, it takes time
<BluesKaj> Sadly, do you have windows on your laptop , if so does wifi connect ?
<Assurbanipal> BluesKaj: what am i to do now? is there a possibility to have problem in home partition?
<BluesKaj> Assurbanipal, I would try to reinstall to /
<BluesKaj>  /home will retain it's data
<Sadly> BluesKaj, I had Windows and wireless works well, Now i just installed Kubuntu 8.04, but Wireless doesn't work... I just search a solution in Blogs.. and Forums.. a lot of people with my kind of Laptop and Intel Wireless have the same proeblem
<Sadly> but i don't know to use konsole etc..
<Sadly> that is cuz i need help.
<BluesKaj> Sadly, try wicd , it's very good
<Sadly> and what is that?
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<Sadly> uhm
<jesus__> hello
<Sadly> what do i write??? sudo apt-get install wicd
<Sadly> holita Jesus_
<jesus__> hey que mas!! como estas Sadly?
<Sadly> rallado, porque no se arreglar nada.. xD
<Sadly> Oh, sorry, that is the English Chat
<genii> Sadly: that is the right command to install it, yes. You may want just before that: sudo apt-get update          for latest list
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jesus__> jajajaja por que?? bueno estamos igual yo tengo un problema ladilla
<Sadly> Ok genii.... do i must Reboot the system later??
<BluesKaj> !es | jesus__,
<ubottu> jesus__,: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jesus__> ok ok sorry
<Sadly> i repeat, Do i must reboot the system before Update... and Install??
<genii> Sadly: No reboot needed for installing only one thing... unless it is a kernel upgrade
<BluesKaj> Sadly, after the install yes
<genii> Sadly: Patience please on replies, I am at my workplace :)
<vivia> hi * ... my pc is oddly slow, does anyone know some utility to measure my actual cpu speed? in case it's actually much slower than what /proc/cpuinfo thinks
<BluesKaj> genii, for some reason a reboot works with wicd in my experience
<genii> Well, it can't hurt
<Sadly> ok, i am going to try Update, and install wicd later
<Sadly> I will ask you later
<jesus__> There nobody answers that lala and my Englishman is bad
<BluesKaj> hi genii , I was away getting breakfast
<genii> !info crafty
<ubottu> crafty (source: crafty): state-of-the-art chess engine, compatible with xboard. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 20.14-1 (jaunty), package size 365 kB, installed size 1400 kB
<genii> Hm
<BluesKaj> vivia, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz ... ?
<vivia> BluesKaj: finds two cpus of 1511.240 but i suspect that's the speed it's _supposed_ to have, not the speed it's actually running at
<Sadly> It is updating... for looooong time...
<genii> Sadly: Yes, it can take a while
<Sadly> xD Ok Genii, I am scared.. hahahaha
<BluesKaj> vivia, install a widget called system monitor to check cpu , memory and internet/lan usages
<Sadly> finishing... and now installing wicd
<Sadly> Uhmmm "wicd paquet can't be found"
<Sadly> what i do now?
<genii> !info stress | vivia
<ubottu> vivia: stress (source: stress): A tool to impose load on and stress test a computer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18.9-1 (jaunty), package size 19 kB, installed size 92 kB
<vivia> BluesKaj: i do have system monitor but it doesn't show any numbers...
<vivia> genii: thanx, i'll try :)
<genii> vivia: I had to look it up, I don't use that stuff much
<genii> Sadly: Package not found is the message?
<BluesKaj> !system monitor | vivia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about system monitor
<Sadly> yeah... but into spanish..
<vivia> I just installed stress
<genii> Sadly: Enable the universe repository
<Sadly> uhm?
<Sadly> what you mean??
<genii> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<genii> Sadly: The wicd package is in the repository called universe ... which is not turned on by default
<Sadly> I am talking.... "sudo apt-get update" worked, but "sudo apt-get install wicd" say Not Packaged found...
<genii> Work needs me, back in 3-5 minutes
<Sadly> Genii, sorry i don't know what a repository is. I am new into Kubuntu language
<BluesKaj> Sadly, which kubuntu version are you on ?
<Sadly> kubuntu 8.04
<Sadly> they send me the CD i ask for email, last summer 2008
<Sadly> but my laptop is from 203
<Sadly> 2003*
<Sadly> people say things about Bios Firmware... etc..
<BluesKaj> Sadly, open adept open sources tab , put a checkmark beside the box marked universe
<Sadly> but i don't know about that kind of things
<Sadly> sorry, what is an ADEPT OPEN SOURCES TAB, and where i can find it?
<Sadly> oh, it is not, i just open Virtual Keyboard and it doesn't want to Quit..
<Sadly> Where i can find the Sources TAb??
<BluesKaj> Sadly, just look around , you'll find it
<vivia> genii: this package just stresses the cpu but doesn't seem to show any numeric results
<Sadly> BluesKaj, is it an application??
<BluesKaj> vivia, which system monitor do you have ? it should %cpu usage etc
<vivia> BluesKaj: a widget that sat on my taskbar
<vivia> it shows a percentage but no numbers
<BluesKaj> Sadly, do you have adept open on your desktop , find it in application launcher menu ...the large blue K
<vivia> hmmm wait, i have a tiny taskbar
<BluesKaj> vivia, if you are running under 15% then you're fine
<Sadly> I just find it
<vivia> BluesKaj: firefox open usually leaves it at 100%
<vivia> i try to type in gmail and i have a horrible typing lag... youtube is so sluggish i have several seconds per frame
<vivia> i was suspecting the graphics card (nvidia fx5200) because mplayer complained my system is too slow but stopped when i said -vo xv
<vivia> but i played around with a bunch of options, replaced the graphics card, nothing changed
<BluesKaj> vivia, what graphics card?
<Sadly> I am in the adept table
<vivia> BluesKaj: nvidia fx5200? i said it
<vivia> but i had a laptop with the same graphics card and it ran fine without needing any special config
<BluesKaj> vivia, if you change the graphics card you have to update so the proper kernel source can be installed
<vivia> BluesKaj: i replaced it with another fx5200
<BluesKaj> that doesn't solve anything , you need a the right driver
<vivia> i'm using nvidia-glx-173, afaik it's the latest one suitable for fx5200
<vivia> BluesKaj: also correct in xorg.conf, glx loaded, i played around with a bunch of other xorg.conf options, no luck
<BluesKaj> vivia, don't worry about xorg right now , install the the nvidia-glx-185 driver
<BluesKaj> vivia, remove the 173 first
<vivia> BluesKaj: :'( :'( don't remind me of my anger at nvidia for dropping support for 5xxx cards after the 177 driver :@
<vivia> BluesKaj: and the reason is ... vista... and 5xxx cards not supported in vista... so they also dropped support from linux drivers
<BluesKaj> vivia, the FX5 series are supported by the 185 driver now
<vivia> BluesKaj: u kidding me?????????????
 * vivia offering chocolate to everyone
<Sadly> thanks vivia
<BluesKaj> vivia, look in your package manager like adept
<vivia> BluesKaj: i can see up to 180, do i have to add extra repos?
<BluesKaj> vivia, make sure the universe, multiverse and even canonical partners are enabled
<vivia> BluesKaj: they are... using jaunty
<vivia> BluesKaj: nvm found it. deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nvidia-vdpau/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<BluesKaj> do yoy have adept or synaptic?
<vivia> kpackagekit but i usually use command-line tools instead
<BluesKaj> ok sudo apt-get update and remove the 173 driver , then install the 185
<vivia> yep, right in the process of it
<genii> Apologies on lag, work is quite busy this morning
<genii> vivia: There is hardinfo which gives some overall benchmarks
<vivia> genii: thanks :) i'll try it after my glx-185 driver finishes installing
<vivia> BluesKaj: it's definitely the cpu. "Doing initial module build" is taking ages
<vivia> oh it just finished but it took around 7min
<vivia> nice typo... it took 4 instead of 7... and i wasn't using numeric pad
<vivia> genii: great tool!!!! cheers!!! i'll remember it
<vivia> YIKES
<BluesKaj> vivia, you might have some zombies running
<vivia> BluesKaj: no but there's some python task active
<vivia> let me start killing
 * vivia is feeling like a serial killer
<BluesKaj> python tasks are usually important
<vivia> BluesKaj: especially when launched by kdeinit4 and taking 99% of my cpu :(
<BluesKaj> viva , the cpu usually spikes to 100% but then drops off a lot after initial application launch
<vivia> BluesKaj: it's the update notifier and it's taking ages. i'll kill it and dist-upgrade manually....
<BluesKaj> at least it should :)
<vivia> and 0 zombies so i can start the benchmark again
<BluesKaj> upgrade to karmic ?
<vivia> :( not before the bug that makes firefox randomly crash if you use uim is fixed...
<vivia> i need to  have one stable firefox :(
<BluesKaj> uim?
<vivia> i use it for japanese input
<BluesKaj> I'd recommend chromium-browser but it's a cpu hog as well , not real bad but much more FF on my setup
<BluesKaj> than FF
<vivia> it's definitely the cpu
<vivia> no tasks taking up a lot, a celeron M @ 1.50 GHz should give 8761 KiB/sec and my machine gives 2892
<vivia> on the zlib benchmark
<BluesKaj> hmm
<vivia> well, i'm at the lab now, my pc broke down... i took the pc of another guy who graduated and swapped HDs and GCs... since i booted this one, it's been slow as hell
<vivia> going to take a look at the bios. screen detached
<vivia> afk
<vivia> BluesKaj: turns out the 185 driver doesn't support my card... oh well
<vivia> also turns out this pc was underclocked like hell, and if i bring it back to its normal cpu speed it shuts down after a few seconds. i even had trouble reaching the bios screen to underclock it again.
<vivia> still thanks everyone for your help :) cheers!
<norly> n
<BluesKaj> norly, ?
<BluesKaj> nm
<voicu> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<voicu> !java-plugin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java-plugin
<voicu> !java-applet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java-applet
<voicu> !java-firefox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java-firefox
<voicu> !java in firefox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java in firefox
<voicu> yeah...
<voicu> what do i need to run java applets and stuff in firefox?
<Pici> voicu: Whats wrong with the first link that ubottu gave you?
<DiegoCerdan> Anybody knows the porcent of users who use ubuntu vs kubuntu?
<voicu> Pici: i already have java installed but not the firefox plugin
<voicu> Pici: and the firefox plugins page redirects me to sun.com
<Pici> voicu: I believe you want sun-java6-plugin
<DiegoCerdan> Has ubuntu much more users that Kubuntu?
<voicu> Pici: yep, thanks :D
<voicu> DiegoCerdan: the last estimation I saw was about 9-1 users for ubuntu
<voicu> things might have changed in the meantime
<xpert> ping
<xpert> o
<voicu> DiegoCerdan: a very raw approximation you can get by simply looking at the number of users in #ubuntu versus #kubuntu
<voicu> 300 - 1500
<DiegoCerdan> voicu: thank you for the tip
<cj_> hi. is there a Qt version of emacs?
<voicu> vi? :P
<cj_> -.-
<voicu> well i don't think it's possible anyway. emacs is too clumsy to be a qt app, gtk is more appropiate ;))
<pargari> salut
<downhiller> hi
<downhiller> does kubuntu use pulseaudio?
<koz> hi there!, i need some a help
<koz> i use kubuntu 8.10 livecd and works fine
<koz> i install it in my pc, and dont work the sound
<koz> anyone can help me?
<genii> koz: What soundcard?
<koz> hi genii: is this: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<koz> integrateed sound in motherboard intel
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<JuJuBee> I have a 4G USB stick that is locked (windows locking thingy)  How can I format using linux to Fat32 to remove the lock and start over?
<JuJuBee> I tried using Gparted to remove the partition and format but it failed.
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<BluesKaj> you don't remove the partition , just reformat
<koz> thanks ubottu
<jamesjedimaster> JuJuBee: try with mkfs.vfat /dev/xxx (where xxx is the device of your usb memory)
<JuJuBee> I tried mkfs.vffat -I /dev/sdc  but it doesn't seem to have worked....
<JuJuBee> This device already has a fs does that matter?  Can I remove the partition altogether?
<JuJuBee> I'm trying to wipe a windows locked thumb drive.  Want to reformat to remove the security lock
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, USB drives don't allow partition removal afaik , format to fat32 again it might unlock it
<illio> I'm having some trouble with flickering in Kubuntu.. I have a Thinkpad T61 with an Intel X3100 card in it.. oftentimes there will be odd mixes between windows with partial views of the desktop suddenly showing up in kate or flickering of overlays in different ways.. has anyone else experienced that?
<Vroomfondle> o/
<||arifaX> I want a fixed DPI when removing my external monitor and setting desktop to size of the internal notebook display, my dpi is too high how can I add a fixed dpi?
<hunger> What is the preferred solution to sync my karmic kubuntu with my phone via bluetooth?
<Machtin> hey guys.. where in dolphin can i set a specific view mode as standard? i always have to click on 'details' and uncheck 'preview'
<Astpro> hi
<Astpro> help please. how can I install kubuntu 9.10 on pc with windows 7 and don't overwrite windows bootloader, but add kubuntu to it?
<arleslie> I'm trying to get my Verizon mobile internet card to work on BackTrack4 (Based on kubuntu) can anyone tell me how to do this?
<Astpro> anyone?
<z0manifest> I'm someone
<Machtin> Astpro: i doubt that's possible easily, but i might of course be mistaken.
<z0manifest> Yet I have a problem with Empathy....It won't connect with MSN :(
<Astpro> too bad(
<Machtin> Astpro: may i ask why you want to do such a thing?
<robin0800> z0manifest: lots of empathy updates today?
<arleslie> I'm trying to get my Verizon mobile internet card to work on BackTrack4 (Based on kubuntu) can anyone tell me how to do this?
<z0manifest> I see it is an update on the python-papyon
<z0manifest> Yet I run update manager and it isn't there :(
<Astpro> Machtin: I want to delete it easily if I'll want to
<tsimpson> Astpro: this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036547
<z0manifest> Seems the update is only for Karmic and I have Jaunty :(
<z0manifest> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/papyon/0.4.2-1ubuntu3
<z0manifest> ah....
<z0manifest> Need python-support
<Astpro> tsimpson: Thanks, but thats not what I want
<tsimpson> Astpro: what exactly do you want then?
<Astpro> add kubuntu to windows loader. its possible when installing wubi, but how to do this with regular install
<tsimpson> I'll bet you MS decided to change how windows boots to make it harder...
<BluesKaj> Astpro, can't add it to windows loader , but you can add windows to grub
<BluesKaj> !grub | Astpro
<ubottu> Astpro: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tsimpson> there is/was a way to boot to grub from the windows boot loader
<BluesKaj> in wubi , there used to be , but I think grub is the default since jaunty
<Astpro> tell me that way please :)
<tsimpson> it's the windows loader that boots into grub
<tsimpson> windows can multi-boot, it's just not easy
<BluesKaj> tsimpson , ok , go for it :)
 * BluesKaj backs off
<Astpro> I start pc, windows loader starts I select kubuntu and then grub starts and loads it, right?
<tsimpson> apparently Easy BCD 2.0 beta can edit the windows 7 boot loader, but really, it's easier to use grub
<tsimpson> you can use the windows tools to restore the boot loader if you want later
<cristian> hello
<tsimpson> grub can easily boot windows and linux and others, with the win loader, it's mind-bending
<Astpro> if i install kubuntu will it add w7 to grub automatically?
<tsimpson> it should detect it automatically, yes
<Astpro> ok, thanks
<Astpro> also will it be possible to update kubuntu 9.10 to final version without reinstall?
<tsimpson> yes, you just  update as normal
<Astpro> nice
<Astpro> btw if I install it to another HDD than w7 will it owerwrite the loader?
<BluesKaj> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Machtin> hm.. i want to set dolphins standard view mode to "details", how do i do that?
<tsimpson> Astpro: if you install windows 7 after grub on the same hdd, then windows 7 will overwrite grub
<tsimpson> Astpro: you can fix this, or just install win 7 first
<BluesKaj> Astpro, I have to break in here , if you want to update to 9.10 from 9.04 use the update manager http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/upgrade-ubuntu-9-04-to-9-10-using-the-update-manager/
<tsimpson> I think he's talking about installing the beta, not updating to it
<Astpro> no, I already have w7 installed and I want to install Kubuntu to another HDD and select hdd to boot when pc starts (my bios has that feuture)
<Astpro> BluesKaj: I dont have 9.04 installed
<BluesKaj> ok
 * BluesKaj stands corrected , but investigate your hardware compatability with 9.10 beta first ,there are lot of driver probs at the moment
<Astpro> thanks
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: these instructions are prefered over the ones you posted: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu
<tsimpson> mostly because it's not the gnome version ;)
<yasser> hi everyone
<yasser> i have a question and i hope there's someone help me
<yasser> i'm new in using Ubuntu
<yasser> and i installed Wine inside it to run windows program acroos ubuntu
<yasser> but wine dosen't support arabic language
<yasser> can anyone help me
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, actually gnome seems to have fewer probs than kde in karmic .
<tsimpson> yasser: try asking in #winehq if arabic is supported
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: the point of the beta is to get bug reports so we can fix them ;)
<tsimpson> but the  point is that the command "update-manager" is not in a Kubuntu install and they both use the same backend to update
<tsimpson> just one gnome UI and one KDE UI
<yasser> Thank you Tsimpson i will try to get you advice real thanks again
<Ikuto> anyone have any experience with handbrake?
<Astpro> bye guys
<zPwn> anybody online?
<htrejh> zPwn; yea, any problem?
<zPwn> yeah
<zPwn> uhm
<zPwn> I recently updated my kubuntu
<zPwn> from 8.10 to 9.04
<zPwn> and the whole process went smooth and well installed
<zPwn> by now, if I log into the kubuntu
<zPwn> i get no menu's , nothing at all
<zPwn> but the desktop screen
<meredith> good evening
<zPwn> I mean, I can still acess apps via right button -> run..
<zPwn> but I'm not sure its the way it is supposed to be
<suslik> hi people
<meredith> hi
<zPwn> hi
<meredith> im new in ubuntu^^
<meredith> but 4 working its just seriously better than windows :D
<meredith> poor thing it wont work 4 games
<Logi> zPwn: I can confirm it's not, but that's not really what you came for...
<zPwn> yeah..
<zPwn> kind of pisses me off a bit
<zPwn> coz appart of that
<zPwn> the whole installation went really good
<Logi> zPwn: try running plasma-desktop
<zPwn> and now, even though I dont see the Kde, the kubuntu itself does perform enormously fast
<zPwn> well, it actually is running at start if i'm not mistaken (you mean the thing with the widgets.. right ?)
<zPwn> i used to use ubuntu before, not too good in kubuntu so far (eh.. )
<meredith> hmmm its just my first time with a linux...so... i needed a dis 4 beginners...
<meredith> easy to handle :D
<suslik> slack)
<Logi> zPwn: yes... but if you try re-launching it?
<zPwn> i restarted X multiple times
<zPwn> if thats what you mean
<Logi> zPwn: and krunner is the alt-F2 application runner, in case that has died
<Logi> zPwn: no... try running plasma-desktop after you've started up
<zPwn> well the thing is
<zPwn> that it starts
<zPwn> when i run kubuntu
<zPwn> i'm thinking that it throws a shadow over the ordinary kde
<Logi> but?
<zPwn> thats why i dont happen to see it
<zPwn> ~
<Logi> what "it"? plasma?
<zPwn> yes
<Logi> plasma *is* ordinary kde now
<zPwn> oh.. i c
<zPwn> i'm not updated , sry^^
<zPwn> uhm, ill give it a try with the alt*f2 cmd
<zPwn> will be back in a couple of minutes with feedback
<zPwn> thanks Logi
<Logi> no problem
<Logi> btw, 09.04 was sufficiently unstable for me (on intel video too) that I upgraded to 09.10 while it was still in early alpha
<yasia> Hi!
<yasia> Any can heko me?
<yasia> help*
<lutius> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yasia> Здесь есть люди из россии?:)
<suslik> ага)
<yasia> воо
<yasia> )
<yasia> Привет
<FloodBotK1> yasia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yasia> А ты можешь помочь?:)
<suslik> привет)
<suslik> буду рад если смогу
<yasia> Как можно настроить 2 монтора в линухе одновременно на 2 разных рабочих слола?
<yasia> или хотя бы на продолжение 1-ого рабочего стола
<suslik> имеешь ввиду, что у тебя должно стоять два моника. На одном первый раб стол. на другом - второй?
<yasia> да
<yasia> )
<yasia> У меня так и есть тока они одно и то же отображают=\
<suslik> при этом тебя эффекты с переключением меду столами с пом колёсика мышки не прельщают, да?
<yasia> угумс
<yasia> сорри отходил=\\
<yasia> хотя хорошо когда крутые эффекты видны :)
<jamesjedimaster> !rs | yasia
<ubottu> yasia: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<suslik> у меня просто сомнения ,что твой замысел осуществим)
<yasia> я просто тока седня наконец впн настроил своего дурацкого провайдера
<yasia> ну лан :) спс)
<suslik> а какая версия дистриба у тебя?
<yasia> 9.04
<pepe> hola
<suslik> тогда наверно дело не в провайдере, а в глючном сетевом менеджере)
<jamesjedimaster> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<yasia> Sorry
<pepe> hi
<suslik> да нам и тут хорошо)
<glink3r> :)
<suslik> новых слов набираемся на инглише
<yasia> Гыы)
<yasia> Посмотри в личку:)
<Logi> can't you guys at least babble incomprehensibly in utf-8?
<Logi> þþ
<Logi> sorry
<Half-Left> Kpackagekit seems to be a bit broken in the beta, doesn't ask for sudo privileges.
<W4gn3r> Half-Left: so u r usign the new beta huh, how is KDE-firefox integration?
<Half-Left> W4gn3r: I'm using Chrome instead :p
<W4gn3r> oh, sorry then
<W4gn3r> =/
<Half-Left> W4gn3r: Not bad but nothing great
<Half-Left> Firefox seems jerky in Kubuntu for some reason, the smooth scrolling anyway
<W4gn3r> this isn't a problem for me at all
<zPwn> Logi: nothing I can do on the plasma thingy..
<W4gn3r> but its download manager
<EagleScreen> 9.10 beta also has Arora web browser, it is good for me and well Desktop integrated
<zPwn> http://img504.imageshack.us/i/snapshot2w.png/ http://img504.imageshack.us/i/snapshot1u.png/
<zPwn> this is what i get as a desktop gui
<zPwn> and thats about it
<Logi> EagleScreen: I'm on chromium these days, it suddenly started working
<zPwn> <_< i cannot even try to update to 9.10 coz I don't see my wi-fi to connect to it
<W4gn3r> EagleScreen: I liked this Arora
<W4gn3r> unfortunately, it lacks what do firefox better than everything
<W4gn3r> plugins
<W4gn3r> I don't really like "the Firefox", but I can't live without those plugins
<Half-Left> Chrome builds have plugins
<kristina_> arg, put a wron password in amarok's last.fm thing, logged in anyway, don't see how to log out...any ideas?
<meredith> lol
<Half-Left> So is kpackagekit password dialog broken for anyone else in the beta?
<kristina_> uhm amarok stores the last.fm login data in plain text... yikes...
<Half-Left> kristina_: Not if you use kwallet
<kristina_> Half-Left: how do I tell amarok to do that?
<Half-Left> It's on by default
<kristina_> Half-Left: uhm odd... not on my pc apparently :/
<Half-Left> Kwallet is part of KDE4
<Half-Left> Unless the amarok you have doesn't support kwallet
<aza_> hey
<Half-Left> It should be in the systemsettings un der advanced
<kristina_> Half-Left: I got amarok 2.1 on kde 4.3.2... never had a problem with kwallet with other applications...
<kristina_> Half-Left: what do I set in systemsettings?
<Half-Left> systemsettings>Advanced>KDE wallet
<forkhandles> I have a hdd connected via usb that I wanted to reformat. It shows up (last plugged in) as volume ext3. however (c)fdisk cant see it, fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb says "Could this be a zero-length partition?". How can I wipe it?
<kristina_> Half-Left: yup I got that... what do I do next?
<Half-Left> Enable it
<kristina_> Half-Left: ah it's already enabled, I got other apps using it...
<Half-Left> it should ask to store in kwallet when you save any password
<Half-Left> assuming Amarok actually uses it
<yasia> неподскажите что надо установить чтобы нормально работали Яваскрипты?
<yasia> неподскажите что надо установить или настроить чтобы нормально работали Яваскрипты?
<satbopper> msg nickserv register exodus123 roose553@planet.nl
<satbopper> msg nickserv set hidemail on
<nestor> hey there
<nestor> can you helme with something i ma new using linux
<zorael> Anyone know of an IM app that works well in KDE, that actually has an auto-reconnect feature? Kopete is great but if it's not reconnecting it's of little use
<Kaj-Laptop> zorael, try amsn
<zorael> Kaj-Laptop: is it supposed to look like garbage? (amsn)
<Kaj-Laptop> uhmm, look like garbage
<Kaj-Laptop> ?
<zorael> not fit into the desktop theming; font sizes are huge, borders are missing in menus
<Dragnslcr> zorael- Kopete reconnects for me fine. What version are you using?
<Lord_Drachenblut> yo Kaj-Laptop
<zorael> Dragnslcr: Karmic, 4.3.2-0ubuntu3. It reconnects /if and only if/ I lost network connection, which means it doesn't reconnect if my router loses connection (and I remain connected to it)
<Kaj-Laptop> hi Lord_Drachenblut
#kubuntu 2009-10-16
<zorael> So it can sit for hours and just say Account Offline
<Dragnslcr> Hm, I don't know if I've noticed that problem. My router doesn't lose its Internet connection very often
<Lord_Drachenblut> how it going Kaj-Laptop
<Dragnslcr> Might be worth asking in #kopete or sending a message to the mailing list to see if it's a known issue or if you should file a bug report
<zorael> Dragnslcr: alternative would be if I have a bad wireless signal (laptop), and I get enough packet loss to lose connection to the server but not to completely lose the network connection
<Dragnslcr> It might have to do with how Kopete detects your network connection (or if it uses some KDE functions for the network detection)
<Kaj-Laptop> Lord_Drachenblut, ok
<zorael> That's still assuming the server connection will always stay alive as long as I'm connected to the network, but yeah
<Lord_Drachenblut> Kaj-Laptop: how's vince doing?
<Kaj-Laptop> Lord_Drachenblut, vince ?...you may have me mixed up with someone else
<Lord_Drachenblut> Kaj-Laptop: yea I was thinking you were kajarii for a minute
<forkhandles> I have a hdd connected via usb that I wanted to reformat. It shows up (last plugged in) as volume ext3. however (c)fdisk cant see it, fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb says "Could this be a zero-length partition?". How can I wipe it?
<kwyjibo> hello. does KDE not have any alpha-blended window borders? everything is chunky
<user__> Hi
<kwyjibo> is there a way to have the menubar at the top of the screen, like a mac?
<Ev0luti0n_> hello folks
<Zeikfried> Is there a way to make recordmydesktop use the audio output from Amarok?
<hrn> hello
<StR|Sangreal> !+2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2
<StR|Sangreal> yo
<StR|Sangreal> anyone got info about the +2 version of ubuntu?
<StR|Sangreal> !kubuntu 10.04
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu 10.04
<James147> StR|Sangreal: Dont think there is much info about that version yet... 9.10 hasent even been released yet I thyink planning for 10.04 will happen after 9.10s release
<StR|Sangreal> James147: thanks .)
<James147> StR|Sangreal: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1916 <- might give you somehting
 * StR|Sangreal just trying to update to karmic beta
<StR|Sangreal> although the 300KiB/s down speet doesn't enable much progress
<James147> StR|Sangreal: 300 aint too bad, I have to update my laptop over wireless that dosent get anywhere enar that :S
<StR|Sangreal> last year at the dorm, we had 2MiB down 0.2 MiB up via wireless
<StR|Sangreal> now I've moved to a better one with a worse wired net access :\
 * StR|Sangreal got lecture in 5 hours and hadn't slept yet
<emre> hiii
<yester64> hi
<StR|Sangreal> hi
<yester64> god, its so a long time that i used irc
<StR|Sangreal> !hi | all
<ubottu> all: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
 * StR|Sangreal finished downloading of source packages and will drop out soon
<StR|Sangreal> good luck & regards 2 all
<Yiati> hey
<Yiati> Anyone here?
<Yiati> cool beans
<StR|Sangreal> damned
<StR|Sangreal> can't upgrade
<Macrophage> I have successfully phagocytized KUbuntu from my laptop thanks to the immune response.
<Macrophage> Ban me
<Macrophage> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<maco> genii: thanks
<webbb82>  how can i install kubuntu netbook remix ontop of gnome and the normal kde4
<webbb82> has anyone tried out the kubuntu netbook remix
<deepak> how to uninstall software on linux?
<tonya> How do I move a partition in kubuntu
<tonya> I need to make the partition LARGER.. I have win xp on the other partition and dont care if I lose it
<tonya> How do I move a partition in kubuntu
<ozzy> i thought one of my nicks aleady in
<davhere> now i forgot what i was going to ask..lol
<davhere> is there a way to still get the 8.04 cd ?
<yankees> hi, anyone here using kubuntu netbook remix yet? wondering if everything is work out-of-box
<MBAER> Hello?
<MBAER> I'm having trouble getting my Atheros wireless modem to work.
<MBAER> I've tried to install madwifi, but it doest seem to work
<chipbuddy> oh my god. i just discovered an awesome strategy for the 5-or-more game
<chipbuddy> on the large board i scored 65616 points
<mistrynitesh> i've firefox 3.0.14 installed on jaunty. When I try to install the ff3.5 from the backports, it  requires to install 95 new packages (lots of gnome stuff). is it compulsory to install all of it?
<jussi01> mistrynitesh: sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends firefox-3.5
<mistrynitesh> jussi01: will it cause any dependency issues?
<jussi01> mistrynitesh: no.
<jussi01> I have mine done that way
<mistrynitesh> jussi01: thanks, will try in a moment
<mistrynitesh> jussi: will this replace my current installation?
<jussi01> mistrynitesh: as I understand it, no.
<mistrynitesh> so i will have ff3.0 and 3.5 both installed?
<aza> hello Kubuntu people
<sourcemaker> my system crashs very often with the kernel message: fixing recursive fault but reboot needed
<sourcemaker> I think it is a nepomuk related problem...?
<munni_> #nick mir
 * _MaggoT_ test
<smallix> hello is here any bulgarians
 * change test
 * _MaggoT_ test
<_MaggoT_> any indonesian ppl here?
<daeron> hi evryone
<|jonathan|> hi
<daeron> i'm having some troubles with network manager 0.7 on ubuntu 9.04
<daeron> it stopped working wireless a few minutes ago
<|jonathan|> my kubuntu cant read winwar rile
<daeron> it seems it doesn't recognize mi wpa psswd
<|jonathan|> and it doesnt support dial up network
<|jonathan|> :(
<daeron> is there anyone who can help me?
<daeron> i read dozens of forums but i din't find any resolution to my problem
<|jonathan|> everyone is sleeping here expect but im also fuked up by ubuntu
<daeron> the fact is that i noticed that nm stops works well evrytime i try to install the meta-package kubuntu-desktop
<mariuz> solution is to remove network-manager and to install wicd
<mariuz> please first install wicd and then stop network-manager
<mariuz> sudo apt-get install wicd
<mariuz> sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<mariuz> |jonathan| : you need to install unrar-nonfree
<mariuz> what is with dial-up ?
<forkhandles> I have a hdd connected via usb that I wanted to reformat. It shows up (last plugged in) as volume ext3. however (c)fdisk cant see it, fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb says "Could this be a zero-length partition?". How can I wipe it?
<ubuntu_> indus but go ahead I'll tyry again
<jipang_menjerit_> hey guys
<jipang_menjerit_> have you read this article?
<jipang_menjerit_> http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%253A%252F%252Fwww.itnewstoday.com%252F%253Fp%253D1032&h=d3018ceece4019e5babbbe21c27feb26&ref=nf
<jipang_menjerit_> woops..wrong link
<jipang_menjerit_> http://www.itnewstoday.com/?p=1032
<jipang_menjerit_> it's about Kubuntu
<Tm_T> jipang_menjerit: thanks for notifying, also you might enjoy #kubuntu-offtopic for this kind of issues (;)
<jipang_menjerit> Tm_T: dont know about that..thanks :)
<uffo> i have a problem that i cannot kill KDM when i write sudo killall kdm then it restarts back but i need it to be killed for driver install
<tsimpson> uffo: if you mean the nvidia/ati driver, why not use the package?
<uffo> i use nvidia setup install, i have run file but how to kill kdm without auto restore
<_Pete_> uffo: /etc/init.d/kdm stop/start
<tsimpson> use the pre-built packages
<tsimpson> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lutius> I have problem with Amarok...it's not playing music...can u help me?
<lutius> anyone?
<Sadly> Escriba el texto aquí....
<Sadly> Hello everybody
<Sadly> someone here??
<Sadly> can someone tell me how can i burn a BOOT iso image??
<Sadly> i want to burn the Kubuntu 9.04 in a CD
<Sadly> but... when i burn it, Cd is not bootable...
<tsimpson> Sadly: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Sadly> ohm, ok i will see the link
<Sadly> thanks
<Sadly> it's not UBUNTu... It's kubuntu.... well maybe it tells the same way.
<tsimpson> the burning process is the same
<tsimpson> kubuntu is ubuntu but with KDE instead of gnome, that's the only difference
<Sadly> ok
<Sadly> i just read the way
<Sadly> and i did it exactly with k3b
<Sadly> but it is not BOOTABLE... the result CD
<Sadly> maybe can i find kubuntu into DISKETES??
<Sadly> you know.... 1,44MB
<tsimpson> can you imagine how many disks that'd take for a full kubuntu install?
<tsimpson> but there are alternatives to CDs
<tsimpson> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tsimpson> see the last link there
<Sadly> ohm.... Can i install kubuntu 9.04 since 8.04 ???
<Sadly> i want to install 9.04, because 8.04 didn't work with my wireless..
<Sadly> the last one? ok.
<tsimpson> you can just upgrade over the internet
<tsimpson> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tsimpson> you want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<Sadly> Oh thank you so much, I will try to upgrade in that last way, thank y
<Sadly> How about ACERTH module???
<Sadly> it will be installed too, if I upgrade?
<Sadly> i only want to solve my Wireless problem... with my Intel Wifi..
<tsimpson> it will update the entire system, kernel, drivers, applications, the lot
<Sadly> oh I hope, thank you so much I hope it works
<Sadly> xD
<Sadly> I will back if i will get loose again. See you soon. Bye
<tsimpson> ok :)
<Coyotes> Is it possible to install both Kubuntu and Ubuntu on the same hard drive?
<Coyotes> More importantly:  Would I even want to?
<tsimpson> sure, just install both packages kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop
<Coyotes> I seem to remember someone talking about installing one and getting other from package?
<Coyotes> Oh ok
<Coyotes> So leave my existing install alone?
<Coyotes> I miss Synaptic in K :(
<tsimpson> just install synaptic?
<Coyotes> d'oh
<Coyotes> OK going to go do that on my AMD64 desktop machine...  Thanks!
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<Coyotes> Oh, another question.
<Coyotes> If someone were to release a game engine, would it be possible to have 2 licenses... One for engine and other for paid-for addons?
<Coyotes> Like 1)  Free, anyone can make their own servers.  2)  Custom quests and such.
<tsimpson> if it's your product, you can choose whatever terms you want
<tsimpson> so, yes, you can
<Coyotes> I'm trying to figure out a way to make a game engine that people can use for their GPL stuff, but lets commercial people make money on server's content.
<tsimpson> there are products out there that have both "free" and "commercial" licenses
<Coyotes> It's a horrible ballance
<tsimpson> it's totally possible, your code/product, your terms
<Coyotes> Tempted to recommend that someone use just one license...
<Coyotes> I recommended they check on the status of having a modular system...  The game engine is just a module loader that includes 95% of the game.
<Coyotes> The physics, etc.
<Coyotes> Server backend
<Coyotes> and so on
<tsimpson> as long as the license says you can do something, you can do it
<Coyotes> But the graphics, levels, monsters, and such are a file that you load.
<tsimpson> so you can say that someone can develop closed-source/proprietary parts if they have a commercial license
<Coyotes> I called it "abstraction"
<Coyotes> Meaning like playing a music file.
<Coyotes> You don't give MS license just because you used Word!
<Coyotes> Protocol
<Coyotes> You publically implement the protocol.
<Coyotes> And stick to it
<tsimpson> except MS don't stick to it ;)
<Coyotes> Yeah that sucks
<Coyotes> Innovation my a**
<Coyotes> that's just a money grab
<Coyotes> XML
<Coyotes> MS Java :P
<Coyotes> Sun said:  SMACK, No!
<Coyotes> And who can forget memory-mapped file saving?
<tsimpson> developing a specification/protocol is different from developing actual code though, but working out the differences license-wise make you head spin
<Coyotes> Can you say glitchy?
<Coyotes> Yeah probably better to make the game and addons... then document and show an example implementation once it's popular.
<tsimpson> the spec can be defined by the implementation too
<Coyotes> QEMU had something like that?
<Coyotes> Or that...
<Coyotes> haha
<Coyotes> MS 'undocumented' documentation.
<Coyotes> AKA Stuff that everyone has to know yet oddly MS denies the very existance of that 800-pound gorrila.
<tsimpson> that's how we got samba, most MS devs didn't actually understand the inner workings of SMB, so they asked the samba devs to write some docs
<Coyotes> haha
<koz> hi there!, can someone help me... i try to install compiz for kde 3.5
<tsimpson> which MS then gave to the samba devs...
<tsimpson> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Coyotes> MS:  There is no pink elephant!
<koz> thank u ubottu
<Coyotes> Going to go use my non-MS desktop... BBL
<esperegu> I need to create a torrent. what is the best program to use?
<tsimpson> ktorrent should be able to do it
<tsimpson> it should also be pre-installed
<bernardo_> I want to install ubuntu on my pendrive, should I download the PC (Intel x86) desktop CD or Marvell Dove desktop image?
<tsimpson> what's a "Marvell Dove desktop image" ?
<tsimpson> choose the appropriate CD for whatever system you'll be running it on
<bernardo_> it doesn't have a CD drive
<tsimpson> the type is for the system, so if you're running on a standard 32bit system, choose the x86 version
<bernardo_> so I download the .iso or .img?
<muslim> Privet vsem
<muslim> hello
<tsimpson> bernardo_: where are you downloading from?
<bernardo_> from the ubuntu website
<bernardo_> it's confusing... it says that to install from a flash drive I should download the .img file, but they have weird names like Marvell Dove
<bernardo_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<tsimpson> what about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<bernardo_> interesting, thank you, so I can download the normal x86 .iso
<genii> tsimpson: He'd require two then, one to install from and then he planned to install onto
<tsimpson> genii: I haven't read the page yet, but you seem to know more :)
<genii> tsimpson: He said he wanted to install ONTO a usb .... so the install instructions to install FROM one in this case would seem to require more hassle than just from a hd image onto the stick
<tsimpson> maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent then
<bernardo_> thanks guys, if I download beta 9.10 will I need to upgrade to oficial 9.10 or will it just be an update at update manager?
<tsimpson> just normal updates
<Nelle> Does anybody know how to get flashplayer?
<Pici> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Nelle> thanks
<muslim> help me I want setting Postfix whot i do? please
<muslim> i cant speake English
<Pici> muslim: What is your native language?
<muslim> russian
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<muslim> thank you
<muslim> yes
<angelo_> alguem tem o linux xandro ?
<Nelle> check kubuntu version
<angelo_> alguem tem o linux xandro ?
<angelo_> uregente
<angelo_> xadros
<genii> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Nelle> how do you check kubuntu version
<Nelle> how do you update kubuntu
<koz> hi there, i need some a help, i tray to install compiz in kubuntu 8.10, this is possible?
<tsimpson> try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<koz> this tutorial is for ubuntu, is apply to kubuntu too?
<genii> Yes
<vit> dir
<vit> dir c:
<koz> ok
<johnnyk1234> hi
<genii> Hm. 36 seconds.
<zoolook> hello. is there any preseed/unattended-install guru around?
<jimmy51_> doh!  my boss has swine flu.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<e66> is there any graph plottng GUI app in kubuntu?? I want to plot y=m-c/x type equation and some advanced functionality like integration, defferentiation etc
<sczgilae> hello. i have an kubuntu 9.04 installation and for some reasons i have installed GDM to access to the system. The problem is taht when an normal user start session GDM says "creating /home/user directory" and i want to quit this message. anybody knows where is it?
<tsimpson> e66: try kmplot
<kamui_> hola a todos
<kamui_> como puedo poner un impresora que esta compartida desde una maquina windows
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kamui_> thanks
<callnett> hi
<callnett> is anyone here?
<tsimpson> 285 connections, so probably some one is watching
<callnett> hehehe
<callnett> nice
<callnett> where r u from?
<tsimpson> from somewhere on the inter-blogo-tubes
<tsimpson> but this is a Kubuntu support channel, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general chat
<callnett> wouuuu, is very scerry
<callnett> oh sorry
<callnett> i need a biiiig help
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tsimpson> here is where you ask support questions, which is why it's quiet here
<tsimpson> as Kubuntu is almost perfect
 * genii eyeballs tsimpson suspiciously
<callnett> i have a new laptop without cd rom, i uploud ubuntu with usb everyting very nice, fine
<callnett> so i like it but i cant use because i cant made any other instalation
<callnett> like opera because when i install its came out some errors
<callnett> so somebody ho can help me
<callnett> ??????
<BluesKaj> tsimpson-the-kubuntu-cop is in the house :)
<callnett> ????????
<callnett> please need your help
<BluesKaj> !patience | callnett
<ubottu> callnett: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<perlsyntax> how do i connect wireless?
<tsimpson> callnett: you should be able to install software over the internet
<OxDeadC0de> nm plasmoid ftw with proper drivers..
<BluesKaj> callnett, what is your native language ?
<OxDeadC0de> perlsyntax: see my last comment
<callnett> your first
<callnett> please
<perlsyntax> ?
<OxDeadC0de> perlsyntax: nm (network manager) plasmoid (applet) with proper drivers
<perlsyntax> i see
<BluesKaj> perlsyntax, laptop ?
<perlsyntax> yes
<perlsyntax> i going to be installing kubuntu soon
<BluesKaj> perlsyntax_, kubuntu network manager works with wifi cards on most laptops
<CedricWoSto> Hi everyone !
<callnett> not with card reader
<sczgilae> hello. i have an kubuntu 9.04 installation and because of some reasons i have installed GDM to access to the system. The problem is that when an normal user start session GDM says "creating /home/user directory" and i want to quit this message. anybody knows where is it?
<BluesKaj> the way to find out perlsyntax_ , is to try the kubuntu live cd and see if the wifi connects
<perlsyntax_> ok
<OxDeadC0de> BluesKaj: don't forget to mention ndiswrapper and windows drivers if that fails to perlsyntax_ (oh wait, I just did!)
<perlsyntax_> boy it take forever to boot to the livecd
<BluesKaj> OxDeadC0de, I was going to mention wicd , instead
<BluesKaj> OxDeadC0de, which is what I use on my acer laptop
<OxDeadC0de> BluesKaj: wicd is a network manager, not a driver for wifi cards, once the card is recognized by the kernal almost any network manager program should be able to manage it
<perlsyntax_> i was have prob with gnome so i going to kubuntu.i had to reboot sometime so i can get a bight sceen for my gnome.
<perlsyntax_> Man it take long to installl kubuntu.
<CedricWoSto> I have some problem with keyboard/mouse. Sometime I just can't use my keyboard or my mouse so I have to reboot. Pressing keys doesn't do anything for example. It happens time to time. For example, when I do a alt+tab and play with the mouse too quickly, it sometime  disable the keyboard. Kubuntu, Linux version 2.6.28-14-server (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.3.3 (Ubuntu 4.3.3-5ubuntu4) )
<OxDeadC0de> s/kernal/kernel =O
<perlsyntax_> 0xDeadC0de, How long take to boot up on the cd?
<OxDeadC0de> perlsyntax_: depends on your cd-roms speed and your computers speed.. about 1 minute for me..
<perlsyntax_> ok
<CedricWoSto> So if anybody have an idea how to fix that or at least restart keyboard or mouse without restarting x11
<BluesKaj> OxDeadC0de, yeah, but the kernerl source drivers are replacing the need for ndiswrapper and wifi card drivers ..there some exceptions but I havent encountered any yet
<perlsyntax_> gnome is fast on my laptop
<perlsyntax_> i know that
<OxDeadC0de> BluesKaj: very true, and the longer we wait the better it gets =)
<BluesKaj> OxDeadC0de, agreed ;)
<perlsyntax_> it a old ibm thinkpad R50e
<OxDeadC0de> I however still use ndiswrapper for my broadcom card.. it's been about 1 yr since I last used the native driver, which had performance issues back then (was a lot slower)
<OxDeadC0de> but I'm not ussing 9.04 yet even
<perlsyntax_> man still loading.
<perlsyntax_> :O
<OxDeadC0de> perlsyntax_: running off cd is slow by nature
<perlsyntax_> Then why gnome faster.
<perlsyntax_> i see what happons.
<BluesKaj> OxDeadC0de, I have to use a windows driver for our bedroom karmic box, which has a belkin F5D8053 USB wifi adapter
<OxDeadC0de> BluesKaj: not supported in linux yet?
<genii> perlsyntax_: How much RAM is in that thinkpad?
<perlsyntax_> 600
<OxDeadC0de> 600? what an odd number..
<genii> 512 + 96 or something?
<genii> Or maybe 600Mhz is the CPU
<perlsyntax_> but it still loading maybe go back to gnome.
<BluesKaj> well, it's strange , it ran ok with ndiswrapper with network manager on jaunty, but karmic wouldn't work unless I use wicd
<OxDeadC0de> if the cpu is 600mhz I'd use fluxbox personally
<genii> perlsyntax_: If not enough RAM it will hang forever
<BluesKaj> OxDeadC0de, wicd sees the driver , but network manager on karmic doesn't
<OxDeadC0de> BluesKaj: very odd, did you ask about it in #plasma or create a bug report for them?
<perlsyntax_> how much ram do i need
<BluesKaj> no OxDeadC0de I just chalked it up to the fact that it's an USB adapter card on a pc ...how many ppl use wifi on desktops
<OxDeadC0de> BluesKaj: good point but imo it should be able to support it, if it doesn't, sounds like a bug (laptops have usb too)
<OxDeadC0de> and if the old version of the same applet supported it sounds like some regression going on
<BluesKaj> OxDeadC0de, i'm too lazy to file a bug report, besides i havent tried network manager for quite a while , and it might work now after all the updates etc
<OxDeadC0de> ic
<BluesKaj> so many ppl trying linux on old machines it seems ...that's how I got hooked :)
<BluesKaj> I installed breezy on a 233mhz/128Ram/6G hdd pc and it was a bit slow but worked well just the same
<BluesKaj> well, time for my daily walk ...bb in an hr
<OxDeadC0de> lol I have 9.04 installed on a ~200mhz/128/10G hdd, but I had to install xubuntu-desktop (kde was just to slow for the people that use it)
<sczgilae> HI! i have this code http://pastebin.com/d5f402f7f   in /etc/profile to put some shortcuts on the users desktop depends of the language they choose but in /etc/profile doesnt run. If i run manually everything is ok. i supose that when /etc/profile executes the Desktop directory dont exist still .
<ForgeAus> does wine have a safe mode?
<OxDeadC0de> ForgeAus: safe mode?
<ForgeAus> yes like windows' safe mode
<genii> Doubt it but maybe ask in their channel, #winehq
<OxDeadC0de> I know but why would it? it's not windows, or an OS even
<ForgeAus> lol I know that OxDeadC0de...
<torsten_> Hallo
<torsten_> Jemand aus NRW da?
<torsten_> Teste gerade die Software, jemand da der es mir erklärt?
<jimmy51_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
 * genii sips his kaffe
<DarkriftX> anyone here have experience gettign autokey working on 9.04?
<SJr> When I mute my computer, I get static on Ubuntu 9.04?
<system404> hey guys running amarok on gnome which as far as i know is a kde app is there a plugin for amarok that will give me an equaliser
<n8w> hey
<system404> hey guys running amarok on gnome which as far as i know is a kde app is there a plugin for amarok that will give me an equaliser would also like to know the benefits of using kde as opposed to gnome if thats ok
<n8w> im tryin to reconfigure my xserver by usin dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in order to get highrt ressolution than 800x600 but the command shows only the keyboard settings
<system404> n8w: are you using an intel card
<n8w> it doesnt let me change me anythin related to my gpu
<n8w> system404: s3
<system404> i had same problem with my intel 945 card turned out a dimple edit of xorg.conf got me my full res
<dom_> Jest moze ktos z polski ??
<system404> simple edit sorry lol
<n8w> system404: lspci gives me this : s3 unichrom pro
<n8w> system404: what do u think i should do?
<system404> n8w: is it nvidea or intel or what though
<system404> n8w: do you have a live cd
<Sadly> Hello
<Sadly> Somebody Here???
<system404> yes
<n8w> system404: ye i do...
<Sadly> n8w and system404 HELLO
<n8w> system404: but i can easily boot up...the problem is that i cant set any higer resolution than 800x600
<system404> n8w: pm me ill give u the info to put in your xorg.conf file make a backup because if the info i give u dont work ull have to boot into live cd and restore the backup
<Sadly> i would love to know if someone can explain me something about
<system404> but if its an intel card youll get your full res bak
<Sadly> oh
<n8w> system404: hmm i doubt its an intel card
<n8w> system404: but we can try
<system404> n8w: then no point it wont work nly for intel cards
<system404> but yeah try if u like
<system404> pm me
<Sadly> I want to know how to
<Sadly> how to configurate my Wireless COnection
<Sadly> I have no idea..
<system404> how to edit xorg.conf
<Vroomfondle> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
 * genii sips and waits for the report of "Why does xorg.conf contain nothing" shortly
<Vroomfondle> hehe :)
<patric> guten abend
<Vroomfondle> ello
<system404> guten tag
<genii> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<patric>  /join #ubuntu-de
<slow-motion> hi
<dontwalkhand> Hello People
 * genii hands out more coffees
<dontwalkhand> I hope I wont get flamed for this, but I am new to Kubuntu, I have it installed on Parallels desktop for Mac
<dontwalkhand> ?
<genii> dontwalkhand: We're pretty forgiving here, no worries. Is there some support question you have?
<dontwalkhand> Just am new to this stuff, preferred Kubuntu over Ubuntu because of KDE, and I was getting sick of how every other Linux distro seemed to favor Gnome
<usuario> quit
<Peace-> dontwalkhand: well kubuntu is doing well now
<Peace-> gnome is old for me
<mfraz74> i use kubuntu on all my machines apart from netbook which runs ubuntu
<genii> Please remember this channel is for support, and that for more casual conversation the #kubuntu-offtopic channel is appropriate... right now it's not a huge issue since slow here, but if it picks up please move to the offtopic channel.
<mfraz74> when i upgraded from hardy to jaunty the upgrade failed part way through and therefore it didn't do a clean up of unrequired packages
<mfraz74> is there a way of doing it manually? i've done apt-show-version |grep hardy and that found a few
<jazzy_d> sup everyone
<chalcedony> on my new ubuntu (9.04) where is xsane copying things to? how do i set it?
<jazzy_d> I get error when I try to do sudo apt-get update
<jazzy_d> it fails
<jazzy_d> how do I fix that?
<chalcedony> hi jazzy_d what error?
<jazzy_d> Im using in french
<jazzy_d> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<jazzy_d> downloading packets ... failed
<jazzy_d> or something like that
<chalcedony>  Reading package lists ... Made
<chalcedony> Fait - made
<chalcedony> that's not an error
<jazzy_d> perhaps I need to fix /etc/apt/sources.list
<chalcedony> jazzy_d, if it asks y/n type y
<jazzy_d> it didnt asked for y/n
<chalcedony> hmm
<jazzy_d> on apt-get upgrade it asks  [O/n] ?
<jazzy_d> I need to press O?
<chalcedony> try it and see?
<jazzy_d> yep
<jazzy_d> :)
<jazzy_d> I thought fait was failed
<jazzy_d> I wanna update drivers for intelgma945/500
<jazzy_d> these ones slow working from time to time
<chalcedony> jazzy_d, use google translate
<jazzy_d> any fix for that?
<jazzy_d> ok
<jazzy_d> Ill use it
<chalcedony> it's good for these kinds of things :)
<jazzy_d> I know but I was sort of sure it means error
<jazzy_d> :)
<jazzy_d> does the apt-get upgrade installs a new module for my vga?
<jazzy_d> I mean druver
<jazzy_d> *driver
<jazzy_d> ok thank you guys
<jazzy_d> bye
<meatbun> is splitting konsole easy? http://www.robertknight.me.uk/files/kde/konsole-split-view-2.png
<slow-motion> n8
<steven_> help?
<kurumin> ae
<wise> Hello... The enter button on my keyboard doesn't work... I'm using xmodmap -e "keycode 62 = KP_Enter", and it kets my Rshift work as enter what is fine... but I want that command to run on startup.  Does anybody know where I have to add this command to effect all users on startup before the login screen?
<MTGap> is there a kubuntu+1 channel for karmic or just the default ubuntu+1 ?
<robin0800> MTGap: the second
<MTGap> okay well I guess I will ask here, in Karmic how do I enable Xsplash ?
<harjot_> are there any logs which contsain file usage such as when this file was deleted or added etc..?
<harjot_> are there any logs which contsain file usage such as when this file was deleted or added etc..?
#kubuntu 2009-10-17
<bitwise_> my kubuntu install was working fine but since yesterday evening all i get is "gave up waiting for root device"
<theoo> my delete key is not working.. how to map it..
<garez> e2fsprogs (1.41.4-1ubuntu1) jaunty; urgency=low
<garez>   * Update to new upstream release, LP: #327206.  Remaining changes:
<garez>     - Do not build-depend on dietlibc-dev, which is in universe.
<garez>     - Do not allow pkg-create-dbgsym to operate on this package.
<garez>  -- Scott James Remnant <email address hidden>   Thu, 12 Feb 2009 15:26:29 +0000
<FloodBotK2> garez: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<garez> bu ne demek?
<SJr> When I mute my computer, I get static on Ubuntu 9.04?
<rosco_y> Does anyone know why VBOX would abort every time I try to start XP?
<frank3ly> hey
<frank3ly> i need help
<frank3ly> im having problems with my network
<Tryangel> go priv
<frank3ly> me?
<brian_> how do i change kopetes theme i downloaded and installed it but when i pick it from the list and restart the app it never chages theme
<webb83> how do i change kopetes theme i downloaded and installed it but when i pick it from the list and restart the app it never chages theme
<webbb83> is there anywa to change the green  icon in the buddy list
<rmrfslash> anyone using empathy?
<rmrfslash> and if so, is it cool?
<callnett> today i found antivirus for linux
<u2ver> hi 4 all
<Demi-God> trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled
<Demi-God> trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled
<Demi-God> trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled
<Demi-God> trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled trolled
<FloodBotK2> Demi-God: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Demi-God> ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha...
<Demi-God> ...ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha
<Demi-God> ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha
<Demi-God> ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha
<FloodBotK2> Demi-God: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Demi-God> ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha...
<Demi-God> ...ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha...
<Demi-God> ...ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha...
<Demi-God> ...ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha ban me hahaha...
<FloodBotK2> Demi-God: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RurouniJones> Well that ruined my life
<docgnome> I'm having problems enabling the nvidia driver
<docgnome> using jockey-kde, i see the driver, yet when i click activate nothing happens
<binskipy2u> hey guys.. I have a TOP panel with just icons and system tray, when ever i log off and back on or reboot, the icons are in different places.. and the system tray is in a different place
<binskipy2u> is there any way to lock it all (i locked widgets already) so its where i left it after logging on, or rebooting?
<binskipy2u> anyone?
<docgnome> any idea why i can't activate the nvidia drivers?
<docgnome> i get no errors unfortunatally
<docgnome> not even when i run it from the command line
<Kalle> has anyone of you quassel
<Kalle> for what is the top window
<Kalle> i looks ive two times the same
<Kalle> its the irc client in kubuntu maybee german
<Kalle> its kubuntu 9.04 x64
<Kalle> hello you re all sleeping
<Kalle> ok then sleep
<Kalle> ah i have done it
<client> there stands my name is registered
<client> and that i have to change it
<client> must i register i dont wanna do that
<client> sorry but i test the irc since yesterday i forgot everything about irc client
<client> what are the advantages when i register
<lucas_> guys, cant connect to my wpa wifi with kubuntu beta
<helix_> hi
<helix_> anyone there ?
<lucas_> i am
<lucas_> but no one is kinda answering a thing
<the_spirit> maybee you ve a gateway ip you have to route to
<the_spirit> maybee its because it is beta
<the_spirit> lucas: what have you tried?
<the_spirit> Lucas: and whats youre adapter?
<lucas_> the_spirit: intel 3945
<lucas_> the_spirit: ive configured it well im sure... its on and i can turn it off as well, it just doesnt connect...
<the_spirit> lucas: has it work with no beta?
<lucas_> the_spirit: ive installed ubuntu beta, then ive installed kubntu.desktop there, and i desided to move to kubuntu, and reinstalled a completly full version of pure kubuntu, and it doesnt work now
<the_spirit> lucas: i read in the ubuntu wiki that there were problems with wifi in the karmic image
<lucas_> the_spirit: yeah in alpha 3, im updating now, ill check after restart
<lucas_> i hate this wifi card with my hole soul
<the_spirit> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/w-lan-trotz-update-immer-noch-unbrauchbar/#post-2108847
<the_spirit> oh its german
<the_spirit> there stands
<the_spirit> that you maybee needs wicd as your client
<overfiend> Morning all
<aomegax> hi
<aomegax> do you know how configure LIRC?
<aomegax> I have Terratec XXS and I'd like to configure remote control...
<Paulogram> Hey, I am trying to use the partitioner of ubuntu live CD to make place for a windows installation. What format should I use in gparted? XFS, JFS or ReiserFS ?
<Paulogram> Hey, I am trying to use the partitioner of ubuntu live CD to make place for a windows installation. What format should I use in gparted? XFS, JFS or ReiserFS ?
<Dillizar> any one alive :D
<tsimpson> some one probably is
<Dillizar> dude do you know where can i find eagleusb as a deb
<tsimpson> Dillizar: I can't find it, you'll have to compile it yourself if you want it
<noaXess> !blu-ray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blu-ray
<noaXess> !bluray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray
<noaXess> hm.. what about bluray and KDE4.3? are there any apps? players?
<Dillizar> you have a blueray rom???
<tsimpson> noaXess: I found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<noaXess> tsimpson: ok.. thanks..
<piggz> lo....just installed the beta on an acer aspire one....mostly works great, apart from sleep/resume ......... it sleeps, but resume just gives  a black screen
<tsimpson> piggz: support for karmic is only in #ubuntu+1
<amgarchIn9> how do I disable ubuntu-one applet from starting every time I log into KDE and also requesting the keyword passwrod from me?
<kikozzi> hello
<kikozzi> need help
<kikozzi> how can i customize menu? i mean i want it look like a Mac OSX
<chimp-champ> Hi, how can configure that a window will be always opened in special desktop (e.g. Kmail in desktop numer 4)?
<dorces> Unfortunately, how to fix java Annex Firefox? the running game associated with it
<dorces> Unfortunately, how to fix java Annex Firefox? the running game associated with it
<Ev0luti0n_> ?
<dorces> I downloaded Java file, and I do not allow the installation
<Ev0luti0n_> I can't help. I never instaled a java file on linux.
<Ev0luti0n_> Have you searched the web?
<Ev0luti0n_> don't know if that is possible
<dorces> yyes
<dorces> YES*
<dorces> http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en&host=www.java.com:80
<dorces> but don't work
<tsimpson> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<tsimpson> usually you do "java -jar file.jar"
<dorces> i wan't to open this site :-/
<dorces> http://www.jippii.lt/?st4w0ZE1XsQBavszuq7wTEWDc
<tsimpson> dorces: install sun-java6-plugin
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ubuntu> I'm trying to partition an entirely new disc with Kubuntu live cd so that i can put up a dual boot Win7 and Kubuntu system.. I have one issue.. I'm trying to use gparted to partition correctly, but since there's no partition table it want's me to create that first.. which partition table type should I use? msdos is apparently default?
<GOBLIN\> Hey
<Papirote> Whats is the best Messenger for Ubuntu ?
<hsarci_> how can i change my desktop theme? i've found "desktop theme details" under "advanced" in "system settings" but i cant seem to find the place to actually change the theme
<amgarchIn9> why is Cntrl-Alt-Del is not working anymore in KDE (in 9.10b)?
<hsarci_> anyone arround?
<hsarci_> amgarchIn9, you can use ctrl+esc to bring up processes manager
<amgarchIn9> Moreover I dont find "shutdown" entry in the "Leave" tab of the K-menu.
<hsarci_> amgarchIn9, scroll down in "leave"
<amgarchIn9> it is not there. I logged out of Gnome into GDM and then went to KDE. Now there is no shutdown. It was there before (probably when I go directly to KDE with autologin).
<amgarchIn9> go for reboot
<liveoutloud2day> grub problem here....  Installed Karmic Beta on a machine with a 160G HD that had Windows on it, and now it just says   Grub      error: out of disk     grub rescue>    Any ideas?
<liveoutloud2day> Interesting thing is that Windows had only seen 128G of the drive and I installed in the remainder of the drive (48bit LBA?)  How do I fix?
<guitar-tony> ciao raga
<guitar-tony> hi guys, who is Italian?
<BluesKaj> !it | guitar-tony
<ubottu> guitar-tony: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Sadly> helloo
<Sadly> I need help to do my Wireless ipw2100 Intel works...
<Sadly> please
<EagleScreen> hi Sadly nice to see you again
<Sadly> nice, yeah
<marco__> For a Core 2 Duo what version of kubuntu is recommended 64 bits or 32 bits?
<Sadly> i don't know marco_
<Sadly> uhmmm... I would love to know, if someone can help me with my Wireless Intel ipw2100 configuration, it doesn't work, please
<bottiger> amarok works with HDMI audio output but dragonplayer does not - any idea why?
<lyhana8> hi, I'm trying to update some svn repository with kdesvn but I keep mixing things
<lyhana8> I already imported my local folder into the repository last week, but since I've done modification on my files that I want to update on the repository
<lyhana8> How should I proceed ?
<linux> I need some hslp
<linux> I downloaded a program and cannot find where kubuntu put it
<linux> i want to install it but cant find it
<eeeuser113> hi, i want to try the netbook version on my eee to replace ubuntu netbook remix. if i do, will it continue to function properly? i  mean since its not formally released
<eeeuser113> will i be able to install software etc?
<kenny__> I cannot reactivate my computer after putting it into standby mode. When I press the keyboard buttons  or the mouse nothing happens. When I press the power button of the pc, it restarts.
<ToxinPowe> I don't have alt+f2 to open apps on Kde4, is this correct?
<Mamarok> ToxinPowe: you should have
<ToxinPowe> ok, any clue? :s
<Mamarok> ToxinPowe: well, a bit more information on what versions (Kubuntu, KDE) you are actually running might help
<ToxinPowe> haha ok sry
<Dekans> does someone uses stasks plasmoid from the repos ?
<ToxinPowe> Ubuntu Karmic Koala Beta + kubuntu-dektop
<Mamarok> Dekans: what would that be?
<Mamarok> ToxinPowe: then you should ask in #ubuntu+1, Karmic questions belog there
<Mamarok> belong*
<Dekans> a taskbar
<ToxinPowe> ok, thanks Mamarok
<Mamarok> ToxinPowe: you are welcome
<Dekans> a better one that the default plasmoi
<Dekans> d
<Mamarok> Dekans: and what is the name exactly?
<Dekans> plasma-widget-stasks
 * Mamarok checks
<Dekans> I think it causes plasma crashs
<Dekans> hum
<Dekans> I'm on karmic
<Dekans> maybe it's not on jaunty repos
<Mamarok> Dekans: indeed
<Mamarok> Dekans: so ask in #ubuntu+1, please
<Dekans> done :)
<downhiller> does kubuntu also use pulseaudio?
<Dekans> yes
<downhiller> omg
<Dekans> you can bypass it
<Dekans> in audio settings
<Mamarok> downhiller: Jaunty does not use pulseaudio by default
<downhiller> but Karmic?
<Mamarok> downhiller: not bey default neither
<Mamarok> by
<downhiller> ah cool!
<downhiller> is the kde integration better in karmic than in previous releases?
<Mamarok> downhiller: you can use it, the configuration has improved, but if you don't need network sound there is no reason for it
<Mamarok> downhiller: what do you mean, better?
<Mamarok> Works like a charm here
<downhiller> i hate pulseaudio, because with very possible setting or modification it doesn't play youtube videos AND tuxguitar files together
<downhiller> one is always muted
<Mamarok> downhiller: that's not exactly a support question...
<Mamarok> downhiller: and what do you mean by "better integrated"?
<downhiller> i just wanted to ask before i try karmic
 * Mamarok still doesn't understand that question, not precise enough
<downhiller> Mamarok: in jaunty kpackagekit doesn't make complete dist-upgrade because it can't delete programs, afaik
<Mamarok> downhiller: well, since there is a lot of new technology like ext4 and grub2 you better do a fresh installation anyway
<downhiller> did you try kubuntu karmic
<Mamarok> downhiller: I do have it running here, yes, but with a fresh installation
<downhiller> does kde run smotthly?
<Mamarok> or course it does
<Mamarok> downhiller: still, this is not the place to discuss this I think, you can do so in #kubuntu-offtopic, and support questions about Karmic should go to #ubuntu+1
<downhiller> ok
<wiesel> ho
<panic> hmm. "codec already installed" aber dennoch kein Bild aus dem Videostream...
<panic> jemand das Problem bei kaffeine schonmal gesehen?
<dthacker> !de | panic
<ubottu> panic: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<russlar> he, anybody know if the cisco-made cisco vpn client has any issues with karmic's kernel?
<bottiger> amarok works with HDMI audio output but dragonplayer does not - any idea why?
<ner0x> What is the proper way to install perl 5.10.1 ?
<russlar> ner0x: I'm guessing the version in teh repo's won't do?
<ner0x> russlar: Correct. :(
<russlar> download teh source, ./configure && make && sudo make install ?
<ner0x> How can I add the testing repository. Seems like 5.10.1 is in there.
<russlar> ner0x: the karmic repositories?
<ner0x> Is there a jaunty testing?
<russlar> not after release of jaunty
<russlar> you could look into jaunty-backports and/or jaunty-proposed
<russlar> ubuntu tends to freeze app versions at release
<ner0x> If I add them, will it attempt to install everything with a newer version of what I have?
<russlar> only if you run aptitude safe-upgrade
<russlar> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<russlar> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<android87> Hey anyone knows anyway to change the command prompt of terminal. I have to type PS1 command everytime and open terminal
<russlar> android87: look at /etc/profiles and your .bashrc
<russlar> (assuming you're using bash)
<android87> yes it's bash
<android87> anyway to be sure of this??
<russlar> yes
<android87> what is it??
<russlar> the terminal prompt is set by /etc/profile systemwide
<android87> bash
<android87> ok so do I have to edit the .bashrc file or what do I have to do
<russlar> the .bashrc file in your $HOME will set bash parameters for your user
<android87> okay
<android87> lemme try this rite now... thanks man !!!
<android87> here there is no .bashrc
<android87> i'm in home
<android87> $HOME
<russlar> that's not surprising
<russlar> make one
<android87> okay... simple text eh???
<russlar> mostly...
<russlar> look it up on google first
<russlar> # ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells.
<russlar> # see /usr/share/doc/bash/examples/startup-files (in the package bash-doc)
<russlar> # for examples
<russlar> install the bash-doc package
<android87> Thats my last option. IRC would be my fav/quick/reliable option
<russlar> and you should have everything you need
<russlar> sorry, I'm a fan of RTFM
<android87> and what is RTFM??
<russlar> read teh * manual
<android87> lol...
<android87> hahahaha
<android87> yeah
<android87> okay how different is Linux from Mac, I mean do they have these same scripts and cli???
<android87> Is it better than Linux??
<russlar> mostly
<android87> Oh.. I see
<russlar> os x is based (loosely) on BSD
<android87> oh.. okay
<russlar> most of linux userspace has its roots in BSD
<russlar> so 90% of stuf works teh same
<android87> cuz there is someone who is ready to share his macbook (tiger) for 3 months with me
<russlar> tiger is a fairly solid os
<android87> really??
<russlar> as a server platform, I perfer workign on it to leopard
<android87> I'm mean I has good looks and those graphics is so spectacular, man I jus love it
<russlar> leopard tends to be a bit more gui-happy
<android87> Well, after 3 days I would be using Mac os for the first time
<russlar> and mac effectively killed cron in leopard
<android87> Tiger !! And you say it's good eh??
<russlar> as a desktop, I prefer leopard
<android87> which one off these is the latest stuff??
<russlar> depnds on teh hardware
<russlar> how old is the mac?
<android87> I mean Os Tiger or leopard
<android87> 7 Months
<android87> thats what he said
<russlar> 7 months and it has tiger?
<russlar> that's not right
<android87> I don't know man !!!
<android87> As I've never worked on it
<russlar> leopard was released in cot 2007
<russlar> tiger was released in 2004
<android87> Is has one of those WiFi Airport thinh on it and I don't know what not !!
<android87> He says that it's good if you do a lot of Graphics and Animation stuff
<russlar> it is
<android87> I have a Desktop and a Laptop. I've customised my desktop according to my need
<android87> Desktop has Vista Home Premium with 4GB DDR2 Ram and 320 Gb Hdd with nVidia 8500 GT Graf Crd
<android87> I installed Ubuntu Ultimate Edition on it and I experience the best graphics I could ever imagine
<android87> It was as though vista was like a child in terms of Visual Effect when I looked at Ubuntu Ultimate Edition,
<android87> Man these guys really work hard to keep linux alive. I work on Windows as I've no Choice when playing PC games !!
<russlar> you'd be amazed what properly caffinated people are capable of
<android87> what do you do russlar?? You're a very interesting person
<android87> I hope Mac can play all those popular MMOPRG games???
<satya> hi
<satya> can i install ubuntu and kubuntu at the same time using two cd's
<EagleScreen> satya: you only need one CD
<satya> i have kubuntu cd and installed it too but i want to install GNOME at the same time , can i install it using the ubuntu cd
<EagleScreen> if want Ubuntu & Kubuntu int he same system installation, you only need one
<EagleScreen> you can Install Ubuntu Desktop by your internet connection installing package ubuntu-desktop
<satya> but i dont have fast internet connection so i cant download much
<EagleScreen> it is less than download the Ubuntu CD
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: re: your kcm_touchpad issues, run the initial cmake like: "cmake ../ -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr", from your install log it's installing to /usr/local
<EagleScreen> thanks JontheEchidna, what relationship do you have with kcm_touchpad?
<chemic> hello! who knows how to lisen f inet radio http://cluster.quantumart.ru/broadcast/default.aspx?media=station04
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: none, just was browsing the comments and saw yours
<EagleScreen> ok i will try now
<JontheEchidna> it would be nice if we could get that in for 10.04
<EagleScreen> satya: if you want to install also Gnome from CD, you cannot use the Ubuntu Desktop installer CD, you need the Alternate CD
<EagleScreen> yes, sure JontheEchidna
<satya> is there any way i can install GNOME using ubuntu cd
<EagleScreen> JontheEchidna: I was running "cmake CMakeLists.txt" to it build
<EagleScreen> therefor, JontheEchidna, now, must I pass two arguments to cmake?
<artem_> hey
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: mkdir build, cd build, then use the command I gave you
<JontheEchidna> then make, make install
<EagleScreen> allright
<JontheEchidna> and kbuildsycoca4 for good measure to make sure KDE sees the new module
<JontheEchidna> but as it stands I don't think KDE looks in /usr/local by default
<slow-motion> hi
<artem_> hey
<artem_> what sup
<EagleScreen> sorry, but should make work inside "build" directory?
<artem_> I couldn't install back track 4!!!
<satya> where can i get alternate cd
<EagleScreen> okay, kcm_touchpad compiled and working, thanks
<luis_> Hello people, is there an openoffice version of microsoft publusher?
<luis_> publisher*
<EagleScreen> satya: for waht version?
<satya> 9.04
<vishesh> HI! I'm using KDE 4.3 and it seems kinda unstable. At times it just freezes or becomes really really slugish, that I have to restart the X-Server. Or sometimes it will just freeze that I have to manually restart the computer. Is there any way I can dubg whats going on, and see whats causing this?
<algol> hi
<vishesh> Hello!
<EagleScreen> satya: a new Ubuntu and Kubuntu version is expected in 12 days, you may want to wait for it
<jamesjedimaster> luis_: no, there isn't
<luis_> jamesjedimaster: and something similar? or i will have to wine publisher?
<EagleScreen> vishesh: that can be by graphic drivers problems
<satya> ok i'll wait, thanks btw
<vishesh> EagleScreen: Yea, that might be it. I have a crappy Intel graphic card. Otherwise my comp isn't that bad.
<EagleScreen> vishesh: Intel works pretty well for me woth 2.9.0 driver
<zimon> vishesh: what gpu? GMA965?
<jamesjedimaster> luis_: i didn't find anything similar, so you can try with wine
<vishesh> zimon : Intel G35 Express Chipset.
<zimon> vishesh: hm ok ... i thought those are supposed to work quite well
<al_> can someone remind me how to get rid of too many flash plugins?
<vishesh> Nah, I've always had problems with this one. Flickering issues when I was developing OpenGl apps. Even Compiz doesn't work properly.
<Hemo>  Hi , i have problem with bluetooth ,, after uograde from kde 4.1 to 4.3 the bluetooth was disable
<vishesh> I think I'll have to buy a Nvidia one. :-( Or do you think it could be something else?
<zimon> vishesh: i'm having serious rendering issues with qt4 applications. don't know whether it's caused by the intel driver or qt, though
<EagleScreen> vishesh: are you in 9.04 "jaunty"?
<vishesh> EagleScreen: Yup. But I did manually add the KDE4.3 repositary.
<EagleScreen> that does not fix nothing because you keep your old graphics driver and you do not have the lastest Qt libraries
<Hemo>  Hi , i have problem with bluetooth ,, after uograde from kde 4.1 to 4.3 the bluetooth was disable
<vishesh> EagleScreen: But I doubt that would make a difference. It's not like I'm using unstable stuff. My main concern is when the computer totally hangs (Keyboard & Mouse) and I have to manually restart it.
<EagleScreen> vishesh: Kubuntu 9.10 will be realeased in 12 days, it has a new intel driver and new Qt libraries, I am almost sure it will finish your problems, it did it for me
<vishesh> EagleScreen: Qt apps seem to run fine in mine. Apart from Okular -- that jams up my comp quite frequently.
<EagleScreen> or vishesh, you can test the beta
<vishesh> EagleScreen:  I guess I'll wait. Or can I .. hehe.. exactly what I was asking.
<EagleScreen> vishesh: you can test 9.10 beta Live CD, download it from www.kubuntu.org if you want
<vishesh> EagleScreen: Thanks, Maybe I will.
<Hemo>  Hi , i have problem with bluetooth ,, after uograde from kde 4.1 to 4.3 the bluetooth was disable
<Sphinx> Hello, I experience quite lot of problems with nearly only default kubuntu installation (saw kopete, yakuake crash in few minutes) is there some general problem or is it just me?
<Sphinx> I ask here, because this is a computer which normal user should use
<zimon> don't use kde 4 then, imho
<zimon> it's not exactly what i'd call stable
<Sphinx> zimon: I thought that is the default kubuntu environment, is there any other version? Or more stable setup?
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu 8.04 is the lastest stable for many people
<EagleScreen> and next will be 10.04
<Sphinx> I like KDE look (even version 3)
<BluesKaj> zimon, kde4 is stable , where have you been ?
<Sphinx> 8.04 isn't Jaunty, I suppose
<EagleScreen> not
<EagleScreen> KDE4 is stabilizing much in each new version thya release
<Sphinx> EagleScreen: so Jaunty is testing?
<zimon> BluesKaj: just labelling it as stable doesn't make it stable. it's really not stable here
<EagleScreen> Sphinx: yes and not
<Sphinx> well, I am used to debian stable/testing/unstable, gentoo stable/testing so, could you explain me kubuntu situation?
<Hemo>  Hi , i have problem with bluetooth ,, after uograde from kde 4.1 to 4.3 the bluetooth was disable
<Sphinx> Hemo: what do you mean disabled?
<EagleScreen> Ubuntu release a LTS version each 2 years, that versions are really stable
<EagleScreen> lastest is 8.04 and next will be 10.04
<Sphinx> EagleScreen: ah, so 8.04 shold be rock stable?
<Hemo> Sphinx, not work
<Sphinx> Hemo: do you use KDE? and KDE applet?
<EagleScreen> Sphinx: 8.04 should, but Kubuntu 8.04 is KDE3 version
<Hemo> Sphinx, even the lamp is not work :\ and bluetooth icon beside the clock is diseperd
<Sphinx> Hemo: lamp?
<EagleScreen> for instance you will have bluettoth working in 8.04
<Hemo> Sphinx, i use kubuntu 9.04 and kde 4.3 and i use kdebluetooth
<EagleScreen> and surely also will in 10.04
<BluesKaj> zimon, not stable where ,...what version of kubuntu are you running ?
<Sphinx> EagleScreen: so there is more effort for debugging and testing in 8 and 10
<Hemo> Sphinx, sorry for my language i mean the light
<zimon> BluesKaj: 9.04 .. kde 4.2 first, then kde 4.3
<EagleScreen> not, just a LST mark the final of a release and development cycle
<zimon> BluesKaj: but it's no kubuntu-specific issue. kde 4.2 on fedora and gentoo were just as annoying
<Sphinx> Hemo: no problem,
<Sphinx> Hemo: Do you have kdebluetooth installed?
<BluesKaj> heh zimon , i'm on 9.10 and kde4 is working just fine , the are some dev apps that may be unstable but it's in beta and to be expected
<EagleScreen> kbluetooth 0.4 seems to be better and it may work well, it is included in 9.10
<Hemo> Sphinx, yes
<Sadly> hello
<zimon> BluesKaj: yeah. 9.10 will be my last try on kde 4. if i still hate it i'll buy a mac
<vishesh> I was fidling arond with the Effects, and the "Sharpen" & "Explosion" Effect aren't being rendered. I get error messages at times. You think this would have something to do with my Graphic card?
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<EagleScreen> zimon: it shoud be 10.04 LTS
<Sadly> hello, i would love to know how to TURN On the wireless swith
<Sadly> in 9.04 kubuntu, please
<zimon> EagleScreen: maybe .. but that'd mean waiting another 6 months :-/
<BluesKaj> Sadly, which network manager
<Sphinx> Hemo: Try configuration panel and search it for bluetooth
<Sphinx> maybe bluetooth devices should be confiugured
<EagleScreen> Sadly: you will have 9.10 in 12 days it is very improved and all in 9.04 should update
<Sadly> BluesKaj I don't know the name into english...
<Hemo> Sphinx, sorry but im newbe ,, how i do it ?
<Sadly> EagleScreen, I can see the only error here.... The internal ANTENNA is Turn OFF.... no about configuration..
<Sadly> Anyway 9.04 must be have that too instalated... my Pc is 2003 one.
<Sphinx> Sphinx: okay, click on menu icon (the one probably on left down corner), then there will be something like system configuration item
<Sphinx> Sphinx: Eh
<Sphinx> Hemo: Do alt-F2 and run kbluetooth4-devicemanager
<Hemo> ok
<Hemo> is running
<Hemo> but nothing happen
<Sphinx> is there any device configured?
<Hemo> no
<Hemo>  :\
<BluesKaj> Sadly, perhaps the people at #kubuntu-es can help you better in your native languge
<Sphinx> Hemo: and which device do you want to make working?
<BluesKaj> !es | Sadly
<ubottu> Sadly: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Sphinx> When is nex stable expected?
<Hemo> :\ i want make bluetooth work , before upgrade kde is working
<Sadly> thank u BluesKaj, but the only person here who usually answer.. the another day finished crazy... cuz it is really weird
<Sphinx> Hemo: I see, as someone said here, in 10 days, there sohuld perhaps be upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, maybe it will be fixed, I am sorry not to help more
<Sadly> I know my english is horrible... but the helpless doesn't know about lenguague... xD
<Hemo> Sphinx, no never mind :D Thanks alot
<Sadly> please, can someone tell me about wireless swchit
<Sphinx> Hemo: look, I know I was solving this a month ago, there is some trying and it can be done, I do now remember well how I overcame it
<Sphinx> Sadly: are you beginner?
<Sadly> yes, a lot.
<Sphinx> Sadly: okay, for how much time have you used linux?
<Sadly> Three days
<Sphinx> Sadly: so a complete newbie, okay
<Sadly> yes...
<Sadly> can i be helped cuz' that?
<Sphinx> Sadly: do you have hardware switch of your notebook (is it notebook?
<Sphinx> Sadly: of course
<Sadly> laptop
<Sphinx> Sadly: it just helps to tell it first
<Sadly> i have the Intel ipw2100 Wireless
<Sadly> but it doesn't work
<Sadly> i just read the problem
<Sphinx> Sadly: okay, do you have the hardware switch on it?
<vishesh> Sadly: Does it have a switch somewhere? You know, to switch the wireless on ? (usually blue in colour)
<Sadly> yes, it is
<Sadly> It is TURN ON.
<Sadly> (Wait a minute) I need go to the bath
<Sphinx> Sadly: okay, sorry for asking again and again, we are just debugging so se sant to be sure
<Sadly> 1 sec
<vishesh> Sphinx: He's gone to have a bath? And he asked us to wait 1 sec?
<BluesKaj> vishesh, I think he meant, "gone to the bathroom"
<vishesh> BlueEagl1: Oh! Hehe.. I'm a retard at times! Ignore me :-)
<Sphinx> vishesh: I hope he did, because otherwise he should read some netiquette
<BluesKaj> vishesh, his native languge is spanish but insists on asking his questions in here , he obviously isn't getting much help at #kubuntu-es
<Sadly> I am ready
<Sadly> Are you here yet???
<Sadly> I was telling, YEs, My Wireless is swicht on...
<Sadly> It is a button.. ON-OFF, and it is ON.
<Sadly> But it appears as OFF in the Network managar
<Sadly> manager.
<Sadly> xD Am i talking alone?
<BluesKaj> Sphinx, ?
<vishesh> No, I'm just wondering how I can help.
<Sadly> xD
<Sadly> ok... i only was to the bath...
<len> I can never get kword 2 (qt4 version) to run, because I always get "Can not find needed text component, KWord will quit now."  I keep thinking the problem will be solved the next time koffice2 is updated, but it never fixes it.  I am obviously missing a dependency that isn't auto selected for some reason.  Anybody know what package this "text component" is in?
<Sadly> xD he desappeared..
<kunnu531> Hi, I am new to this channel and I need some help
<kunnu531> I have hardy 8.04 version
<Sphinx> Sadly: I am present now
<kunnu531> and when ever I log into KDE session I get an error client-error-bad-request CUPS server error
<Sadly> aHhhh
<Sadly> Gorgeous!!
<Sphinx> Sadly: do you know how to use terminal?
<kunnu531> And this doesn't happen in Gnome
<tormod> where does Knetworkmanager store its settings (network parameters) for broadband modems in particular?
<Sadly> yes Sphinx
<kunnu531> yes
<kunnu531> for for using terminal
<Sadly> tell me, and i will so you paste.ubuntu...
<Sphinx> Sadly: could you tell what is in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Sphinx> Sadly: and also paste output of ifconfig
<Sphinx> Sadly: and ifocnfig -a
<Sadly> ohmmmm to see interfaces.... kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces or something in that way?
<Sadly> ok, it is running.
<Sadly> in that moment interfaces say:
<Sadly> auto lo
<Sadly> iface lo inet loopback
<Sphinx> Sadly: it is better to paste it somewhere
<Sadly> it was only 2 lines..
<Sphinx> Sadly: Okay
<Sphinx> Sadly: it is okay, how about ifconfig?
<Sadly> my ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/295668/
<Sadly> and my ifconfig -a: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/295670/
<Sadly> xD
<Sphinx> Sadly: okay, I need also output of lshw
<Sphinx> Sadly: but yes, you are probably missing some hw modules
<Sadly> um
<Sadly> i just re-installed 8.04, and up to 8.10, and up to 9.04 beta..
<Sadly> it say : Warning you must to do with SUPER-USER
<Sadly> ah, the password
<Sphinx> Sadly: yes and also lsmod
<Sadly> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/295675/
<Sadly> and lsmod... 1 sec please
<Sadly> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/295676/
<Sphinx> Sadly: sudo modprobe ipw2200
<Sadly> 1 sec
<Sadly> don't say anything
<Sphinx> Sadly: great, now ifconfig -a again
<Sadly> and sudo modprobe iwp2100 ask me the password... and don't do anything
<Sadly> oh ok
<Sphinx> Sadly: linux/unix commands sometimes do not print anything if all is ok
<Sadly> here http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/295678/
<Sphinx> Sadly: they are more loud if there is some error
<Sadly> ah, ok... xD
<Sphinx> lspci
<Sadly> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/295679/
<Sphinx> uname -a
<Sadly> a line: Linux kudomarkos 2.6.28-15-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 9 10:49:34 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Sphinx> dmesg |tail -n 50
<Sadly> ¬¬
<Sphinx> ?
<Sadly> that symbol
<Sadly> in the keyboard
<Sadly> oh, near 1
<Sadly> ok
<Sadly> 1 sec
<Sphinx> Sadly: sudo modprobe ipw2100
<Sadly> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/295681/
<Sadly> that time sudo modprobe ipw2100 doesnt ask me the password
<Sadly> nothing to read.
<Sphinx> Sadly: no problem, it keeps the password few minutes
<Sphinx> Sadly: again ifconfig -a
<jazzy_d> hi everyone
<Sadly> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/295682/
<jazzy_d> Im using jaunty
<Sadly> hello jazzy_d, welcome
<jazzy_d> and Im interested into kernel upgrade
<jazzy_d> thanks Sadly
<jazzy_d> how to do that?
<jazzy_d> the update manager shows 4 packages for linux kernel as blocked
<Sphinx> Sadly: some strange things are happening, is there any reason why your link connects on and off
<Sphinx> ?
<Sadly> my link connects on and off?
<Sadly> i can't understand what you mean
<Sadly> the gestor is telling me every moment "Your are connect2
<Sadly> "you are connect"
<Sadly> (cable)
<Sphinx> Sadly: look in the dmesg output, there is quite frequent line eth0 link up and eth0 link down
<Sphinx> Sadly: give me iwconfig -a
<Sphinx> Sadly: sorry iwconfig
<Sadly> do you think am i able to see what happened in that lines?? I am absort with so than letters!!
<Sphinx> no -a
<Sadly> ok... iwconfig
<Sphinx> Sadly: absort?
<Sadly> sorry... "shocked"
<Sadly> here: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/295685/
<Sphinx> Sadly: well, those letters tells you about the situation, it tells you really well what is happenning, and that what is in your dmesg tells that your eth0 interface is periodically connected and disconnected (bad cable, connector)?
<Sphinx> Sadly: great, all shold work now, try to plug it on in your panel
<Sphinx> Sadly: click network management
<Sphinx> then wireless ...
<Sadly> yes but i need to know about "Computer language" and... in addiciton "English Computer language" it is weird to me, yet.
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: Hi, what is the problem?
<jazzy_d> Spinx I dont know how to update the kernel
<Sphinx> Sadly: well, english computer language is quite logical
<jazzy_d> *Sphinx
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: jazzy_d are you a beginner?
<jazzy_d> yep, Im newbie
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: for how much time have you been using linux?
<Sadly> It say: WLAN INTERFACE: Desconnected.... and if i go to find my connection ... i can see anything (even Neighbourd connectiosn)
<jazzy_d> I have been using several times
<Sphinx> Sphinx: is it working?
<Sphinx> heh
<jazzy_d> also freebsd
<Sphinx> Sadly: does it work?
<Sadly> sorry, no
<jazzy_d> I was trying to install gentoo from scratch
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: okay, are you familiar with debian/ubuntu packaging system, aptitude?
<jazzy_d> but i couldnt set the lilo correctly
<jazzy_d> yep
<Sphinx> Sadly: tell me what do you try
<jazzy_d> apt-get
<Sadly> today?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: so the problem is lilo, not installation of kernel image?
<Sphinx> Sadly: what do you try to make it running (click here, click there ...)
<Sadly> Yesterday Eagle... made me to do a lot of things... even we were editing interfaces in Kate
<jazzy_d> no no... Im on kubuntu now
<Sadly> AHHH
<jazzy_d> jaunty
<jazzy_d> and Im having a issue with my gma 500 vga
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: I would propose you to change to grub than lilo, it is considered to be newer and more powerfull
<Sadly> ok, I go to network manager, and i press in... well TO DO A NEW NET (i don't know the exact term at english)
<Sadly> then i press in Wireless Tab..
<Sadly> i press ADD NEW ONE
<jazzy_d> I know... kubuntu comes with it
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: if you know the name of wrong installed package try dpkg-reconfigure <package-name>
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: and write us what it tell
<Sadly> then i can write the ESSID, and the Password
<jazzy_d> thanks
<kunnu531> I have hardy 8.04 version,and when ever I log into KDE session I get an error client-error-bad-request CUPS server error, And this doesn't happen in Gnome
<Sadly> or, to PRESS into a button which must be show me the LINES i can pick up
<jazzy_d> but how to upgrade to 2.6.30 kernel
<jazzy_d> ?
<Sadly> (mine and the neighbourds)
<Sadly> but it doesn't appear
<Sadly> and if i write for my self
<Sadly> doesn't work too
<jazzy_d> Sphinx?
<Sphinx> Sadly: Have you clicked on Enable wireless in Network Manager (the icon in taskbar)
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: well,
<Sadly> yes, it is marked
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: why do you need 2.6.30?
<Sphinx> Sadly: do you use encrypted connection ?
<jazzy_d> Sphinx, because I had read that it iproves my intel gma 500 functioning
<Sadly> WEP password.
<Sadly> do you mean that, really?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: ah, okay, then you need to compile it as it is not present in kubuntu right now
<Sadly> i have a number of 14 digits
<Sadly> no
<Sadly> 13 digits
<klechu> hello boys and girls
<jazzy_d> so from where do I need to download it?
<jazzy_d> Is there any easy way on going on?
<Sphinx> Sadly: yes, that can be problem, try aptitude search wpa
<jazzy_d> like script that does it all...
<Sphinx> Sadly: myabe wifi works, but WPA part no
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: well, it is pretty automatized
<Sadly> I can't understand what do you mean..... what is the WPA part?
<klechu> could any one of you give me a hint on how to activate xinerama on 9.10 ?? when I connected the second screen (with different resolution as the first) I got One desktop with resolution equals to larger screen resolution and part of it on the second ....
<Sadly> and what is aptitude search wpa?
<Sphinx> Sadly: it searches packages with wpa in name
<Sadly> oh in the terminal...
<jazzy_d> ...
<Sadly> ok i will see what it say
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: download sources ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.31.tar.bz2
<jazzy_d> and?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: then unpack it and install kernel-package
<Sadly> and what i do with that?
<Sadly> :(
<jazzy_d> apt-get install kernel-package
<jazzy_d> ?
<jazzy_d> or
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: yes
<jazzy_d> configure, make,make install
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: no, there is make-kpkg which will compile all and make debian package for you
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: so you do not need to modify lilo/grub config by hand
<Sadly> ok, thank very much for trying to help Sphinx, you are really cute, and cool, Thank u muchly
<Sadly> i don't want to disturb anymore
<Sphinx> Sadly: no
<Sphinx> Sadly: wait, I want to solve it :-)
<Sadly> Hugs from spain everybody, Good Night!!
<Sadly> ahm?
<Sadly> do you?
<Sphinx> Sadly: yes, can you configure the wifi router yourself?
<Sadly> I did it in windows xp... years ago..
<Sadly> :(
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<Sphinx> Sphinx: it would be nice to test your wifi against non WPA router just to know if it works
<CPrgmSwR2> I am having an issue with KPackageKit for karmic kolla
<Sadly> but here no...
<jazzy_d> btw, gentoo 10 (that I had tried) comes with 2.6.30 & didnt came up with vga probs
<Sphinx> Hell, konversation :-/
<Sphinx> Sadly:  it would be nice to test your wifi against non WPA router just to know if it works
<CPrgmSwR2> I am having an isue with kPackageKit "You do not have the necessary priviledges to perform this action."
<klechu> CPrgmSwR2 -> as I remember there is a note somewhere it is not working correctly yet ....
<kunnu531> Hi Everyone,I have hardy 8.04 version,and when ever I log into KDE session I get an error client-error-bad-request CUPS server error, And this doesn't happen in Gnome
<klechu> at lest there was about a week ago ;)
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: Gentoo is very bleeding edge distribution, Ubuntu commes with more integration effort
<Sadly> I can't change router configuration now, my brothers are doing a Work in the another laptop..
<Sadly> they need Internet Wifi... in that moments..
<jazzy_d> yep, but I couldnt make it boot
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: I c
<Sadly> Anyway I need to have diner..
<Sphinx> Sadly: aptitude search wpasupplicant
<Sphinx> Sadly: paste me result
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: what could not you make it boot?
<Sadly> i see that wpasupplicant when you told me before
<Sphinx> jazzy_d:  do you have the sources?
<Sphinx> Sadly: and was it installed?
<Sadly> but i write apt-get install wpasupplicant..
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: if karmic could solve that issue and the networking issue where none of the propriatery drivers are installed it would be awsome
<Sadly> and it doesn't permit me
<klechu> really noone could give me any hint on how to activate xinerama ??
<Sphinx> Sadly: ah yes, sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<Sphinx> Sadly: all you need to do as root is with sudo
<Sphinx> Sadly: on ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu
<Sadly> ok, it is installing..
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: so what is the situation? Do you need help with compilation?
<Sphinx> Sadly: do you use KDE4?
<Sadly> It say: wpasupplicant is here already in his newest version
<Sadly> (but into spanish)
<Sphinx> Sadly: strange
<Sadly> i don't know what KDE4 is.
<Sphinx> Sadly: so sudo su -
<klechu> CPrgmSwR2: I hope it will - I just jumped for 9.10 beta from 8.04 and I see biiiig difference even though it is still beta
<Sphinx> Sadly: now, you will be logged in as root, so be carefull what you will do, noone will stop you
<Sadly> sudo: su-: command not found
<Sphinx> Sadly: no, sudo<space>su<space> -
<Sadly> ah
<klechu> unfortunetely some time in the way the Xorg configuration have changed and I cannot connect my laptop to plasma the way I used to in previous system
<Sadly> ohm... now i am root..
<Sphinx> Sadly: now iwlist eth1 scanning
<Sadly> with NOW, too?
<Sphinx> Sadly: eh, no, okay from now I will do it like # iwlist wlan0 scanning ... which will mean execute what is after #
<Sadly> eth1      No scan results
<Sadly> thank u
<Sphinx> Sadly: are you sure that the wifi is available now?
<Sadly> yes, my brothers are in another laptop working with internet..
<Sphinx> Sadly: I mean all seems to be okay so is it possible that the wifi router is down?
<Sadly> no, it is not.
<Sphinx> Sadly: does it work to anyone else there?
<Sadly> uhm??
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: I just hope they can resolve the issue in 13 days before the final release
<Sphinx> Sadly: can you verify that the wifi works by using another computer/mobile phone ..?
<Sadly> I am telling you, my brothers are using internet with the wifi...
<Sadly> I am with the cable here..
<Sadly> they are using my wifi connection.
<Sphinx> Sadly: okay, so another try: # ifconfig eth1 up
<Sadly> but, i need to use the wifi connetion in that Kubuntu laptop, and give them the cable..
<Sphinx> Sadly: # iwlist eth1 scan
<Sadly> first # nothing
<Sadly> second # eth1      No scan results
<Sadly> :(
<Sphinx> Sadly: this is really strange, your wifi works, is enabled, but can not detect networks
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: I fixed my problem
<Sadly> any...
<Kaj> !info wicd | Sadly
<ubottu> Sadly: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.9-2 (jaunty), package size 247 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: you have install policykit at the command line
<klechu> CPrgmSwR2: The only thing I am suprised about is that I have a small problem with DNS when using home router I had ... 7.04 ...
<Sphinx> Sadly: yes, like if they were not present
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: I have no DNS issue
<klechu> the problem only occures when I am using my home router ;)
<Sadly> wait some seconds please, and read UBOTTU, he is telling something maybe he has an idea
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: that is a router issue then
<Kaj> Sphinx, pls don't mind my interject here, but perhaps wicd might work
<jazzy_d> Sphinx, Im still downloading the kernel, my net connection is 30kbps currently
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: If I am correct, you should have an issue on a windows box as well with DNS
<Sadly> uhmmmm Sphinx, tell me how can i do a screenshoot in Kubuntu, i want to show you something..
<Sphinx> Kaj: I think that his problem is in other thing
<jazzy_d> Sphinx, I will ask you later
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: ah, okay
<klechu> on the other hand I had it in version 7... then this problem disapears and now its back
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: try man make-kpkg to see what can you do with it
<klechu> no problem on windows, no problem on previous versions of &buntu ;)
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: Oh, then I am wrong
<Sphinx> Kaj: look, he has wifi enabled, module loaded, hw switch on, can do ifconfig eth1 up but he can not detect any network
<klechu> but thats d-link ... evarything is posible ..
<klechu> now I really hope someone could hint me on how to activate Xinerama
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: Oh that piece of #$%&
<Kaj> Sphinx, yes i've ben following your conversation, and I switched to wicd for the same reson ..non detection of wifi broadcst from routers
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: Have you tried googling it
<Sphinx> Sadly: give it a try and let us know the result
<klechu> (I am bypassing dns problem entering my providers DNS server address directly to resolv.conf)
<kunnu531> Hi Everyone,I have hardy 8.04 version,and when ever I log into KDE session I get an error client-error-bad-request CUPS server error, And this doesn't happen in Gnome
<Sphinx> Kaj: that does not make sense to me, but we will see
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: That sounds a lot like a router issue
<klechu> I tried but allmost all I found is for old versions of Xorg
<Sadly> sphinx: http://imagebin.org:80/68184
<Sphinx> kunnu531: is cups server running?
<kunnu531> yes ists running
<Sadly> sphinx: try to see the WLAN window "disconnected" WHYYY??
<kunnu531> I ahve restarted the servicesd also
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: so you only ahve one monitor working right now
<Kaj> Sphinx, network manager is known to have lots od problems on some wifi cards
<Sphinx> Sadly: what will happen if you switch the hw switch off (please paste image too)
<Sphinx> Kaj: oh, I dod not know that, but his was working okay
<klechu> CPrgmSwR2: main screen on laptop works - I hoped to connect hdtv screen and I failed
<Sphinx> kunnu531: how
<Sphinx> kunnu531: ?
<kunnu531> you mean the command
<Sphinx> yes
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: got it
<kunnu531> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<xh> hi! cannot install kdelibs5-dev in kubuntu 9.04; i get "depends on.. but is not going to be installed: automoc,  libqt4-dev, libqt4-opengl-dev"; i am using kde 4.3; here is my sources.list - http://dpaste.org/VsAc/
<Sphinx> kunnu531: okay, is there somwthing in logs?
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: have you tried droping out of xserver and executing start -- +xinerama?
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO
<CPrgmSwR2> you should check this page out
<kunnu531> sphinx:when i did that i haven't got any error
<Sadly> sphinx: http://imagebin.org:80/68186
<klechu> CPrgmSwR2: That is the hint I was looking for -thank man
<Sphinx> Sadly: there must be some misconfiguration in WPA or something
<Sphinx> Sadly: can you try the program Kaj proposed?
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: It amazes me what google can answer
<Sadly> uhmmm sudo apt-get kaj-proposed??
<Sphinx> kunnu531: I mean from the time of KDE errors
<klechu> CPrgmSwR2: In old versions it was done in xorg.conf ... but it is not here any more in new version
<Sphinx> kunnu531: or see ~/.xsession-errors
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: you can still do it in xorg.conf
<kunnu531> I am using the KDE for the first time so I am not sure,
<kunnu531> ok looking now
<Sphinx> Sadly: no :-) # sudo apt-get install wicd
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: Add Section "ServerFlags"
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: Option "Xinerama" "true"
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: EndSection
<Sadly> the KAJ pack can't be found.
<Sadly> ah
<Sadly> wicd..
<Kaj> hehe
<klechu> ok - I will try to paste something together using old working xorg.conf
<CPrgmSwR2> klechu: but starting it from command line helps to diagnoise errors that could be happening during startup of the x server
<Sphinx> Sadly: no problem :-)
<klechu> nevertheless thanks - CU
<kunnu531> sphinx: when i did that getting no such file or directory
<kunnu531> sorry got that info one sec
<Sphinx> kunnu531: the file .xsession-errors does not exist in your home directory?
<kunnu531> sphinx: Sorry i found that so how can i send you the log?
<Kaj> Sadly, open software- sources package manager and make sure all the sources are enable (boxes checked) except the cdrom and , then sudo apt-get update, in the terminal
<Sphinx> paste it eg with pastebininit
<Sphinx> Sphinx: it will paste it on some site and tell you link to it
<kunnu531> sphinx: sorry not aware how to do that please guide me
<kunnu531> got it how to do that one min
<Sphinx> kunnu531: apt-get install pastebininit
<Sphinx> kunnu531: okay
<kunnu531> sphinx:http://paste.ubuntu.com/295707/  here is the log
<Sphinx> Kaj: he asked you personnaly?
<Kaj> Sphinx, I was trying to help him yesterday ,but he had to leave before we could finish setup
<Sphinx> kunnu531: I see no problem, can you try ps aux |grep cups ?
<kunnu531> sure.
<Sphinx> Kaj: ah, okay
<Sphinx> Kaj: I really see no problem with his setup, maybe he found some bug
<kunnu531> sphinx: here is the output phanidhar@phanidhar:~$ ps aux |grep cups
<kunnu531> root     27258  0.0  0.0  68264  2288 ?        Ss   02:11   0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd
<kunnu531> 94056    29103  0.0  0.0   4188   736 pts/3    S+   02:26   0:00 grep cups
<kunnu531> sphinx: but i won't get this error when i login to gnome it happnes only in kde
<Sphinx> kunnu531: okay, I just wanted to be sure
<kunnu531> Sphinx:Oh! ok
<Sphinx> kunnu531: well, I would try to run some printer configuration tool
<Sphinx> Sphinx: to check if it knows about printers ...
<kunnu531> sphinx: could you please let me know which tool I can run
<Kaj> Sphinx, the widget network manager would only intermitently see any wifi networks with this laptop on jaunty until I installed wicd, which sees all networks that my other wifis see in our neighbourhood.
<Sphinx> Kaj: yes, but nor iwlist scanning produced any results
<Sphinx> kunnu531: well, I would try Alt-F2 and start writing printer
<Sphinx> some tool will appear
<Sphinx> :-)
<Sphinx> Kaj: and iwlist is quite low level tool, not the widget, so it should produce some output
<Kaj> Sphinx, iwlist is used by network manager as a back end, I'm sure
<kunnu531> sphinx: I haven't got any tool when i did that?
<kunnu531> sphnix: is there any specific tool has to be installed to run this ?
<Sphinx> kunnu531: I would propose kde-printer-applet and system-config-printer-kde
<Sphinx> kunnu531: both packages
<kunnu531> sphinx: let me try installing these packages
<Sphinx> Kaj: yes, but it is designed for basic kernel functionality
<Sphinx> kunnu531: no problem
<Sphinx> Sphinx: then restart KDE session
<Kaj> Sphinx, did he do a ifconfig?
<Sphinx> Kaj he did it to see that eth1 is on and up
<Sphinx> Sphinx: then he did iwconfig to see that it is wireless interface
<xh> in kde4.3 dragging windows to other desktop does not seem to work and there is no setting in System Settings > Window Behavior; is there a way to get it back?
<kunnu531> sphinx: I have installed system-config-printer-kde but the other package I couldn't able to find the package
<Sphinx> Kaj: see http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/295668/
<Kaj> yeah that's what I mean about network manager as intermittent..it's partly broken in the kernel source for some cards
<Kaj> essid isn't working
<Sphinx> kunnu531: oh, never mind, system configuration is necessary, not the applet
<kunnu531> ok
<Sphinx> Kaj: do you know which cards?
<Sphinx> kunnu531: so make Alt-F2 and write print and it sohld appear
<Sphinx> should, sorry
<Kaj> Sphinx, sorry not sure
<Sphinx> Kaj: he ahd quite basic ipw2200
<Sphinx> had
 * Sphinx trains his fingers to write better
<Kaj> jaunty seems to have more wifi probs than karmic
<Sphinx> Kaj: strange, maybe simple kernel downgrade would help him
<Kaj> upgrade maybe:)
<Sphinx> Kaj could you tell him to try if gets back?
<jazzy_d> Sphinx, I just unpacked the kernel & installed kernel-package
<jazzy_d> what to do next?
<Sphinx> Kaj: no, he mentionned problems after upgrade
<Kaj> regression?\
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: install also libncurses-dev
<jazzy_d> ok
<Sphinx> Kaj: perhaps
<Kaj>  Sphinx ,I'll help him install wicd since i'm a convert to it
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: then unpack sources to /usr/src/linux
<Sphinx> Kaj: okay, I tried to use it now, but it produces some dbus related errors
<kunnu531> sphinx:Unable to find anything related to printer and also is there anyway to find printer tool using GUI ?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: or better to /usr/scr/linux-<version>
<jazzy_d> Sphinx, the kernel sources should go to
<jazzy_d> /usr/src/linux
<jazzy_d> ?
<Kaj> ok Sphinx , just updated and will brb , gotta reboot
<Sphinx> kunnu531: nor in the main menu?
<kunnu531> sphinx: in the main menu where to find ?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: well, yes, it should be in /usr/src/linux but I am not sure if there is not any files yet
<Sphinx> kunnu531: I have system setup (in my language when click on it
<Sphinx> kunnu531: you need system settings
<Sphinx> kunnu531: then advanced and printer configuration
<kunnu531> sphinx:Yeah I open system settings and found printer configuration
<jazzy_d> Sphinx in usr/src, there are two linux headers 2.6.28-11
<Sphinx> kunnu531: try to see what is configured there
<Sphinx> kunnu531: if it shows what is in cups
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: okay, then to /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.30
<kunnu531> sphinx: I have the tabs like settings,policies,access contyrol,installed options,printer options,job options
<jazzy_d> Sphinx, I moved the kernel to /usr/src/linux-2.6
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: as you wish, just make sure /usr/src/linux points to that
<Sphinx> kunnu531: yes, see printers
<Sphinx> kunnu531: just look around do not change things
<kunnu531> ok
<Sphinx> kunnu531: maybe log out and log in (KDE might lack this package)
<Sphinx> ehm, might lacked it
<jazzy_d> Sphinx there are 2 linux-header folders in /usr/src
<jazzy_d> they mind anything?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: once you have source, no need to use headers
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: headers are used if you do not have source and need to compile module
<jazzy_d> ok
<jazzy_d> ok
<jazzy_d> What to do next?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: okay, now cd to the directory
<jazzy_d> ok
<jazzy_d> I have just linux-2.6.31 when i ls here
<jazzy_d> whats next?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: so change to it
<Sphinx> so that for pwd you will have ... -2.6.31/
<jazzy_d> ??
<Sphinx> Sphinx: now, make yourself root
<kunnu531> sphinx:tried still no luck :(
<Sphinx> kunnu531: you tried to log out and log in?
<kunnu531> sphinx:yes
<Sphinx> could you paste somewhere the image of the error?
<jazzy_d> Sphinx, i didnt understood
<kunnu531> sphinx:simply question how do i take printscreen in kde ?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: just do pwd and see if you are in right directory
<jazzy_d> it shows
<jazzy_d> /usr/src/linux-2.6
<Sphinx> kunnu531: try printscreen, it could work, or run gimp and do acquire image
<kunnu531> ok
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: and ls .
<Sphinx> ?
<jazzy_d> linux-2.6.31
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: so cd linux-2.6.31
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: then give grep do_initrd /etc/kernel-img.conf
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: we are nearly there
<jazzy_d> ok
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: any output?
<jazzy_d> do_initrd = yes
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: nice
<Sphinx> now, do you want to make some changes in usual kernel confgiuration?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: do you need it?
<jazzy_d> if needed?
<jazzy_d> perhaps
<jazzy_d> I think I can boost it
<jazzy_d> :)
<Sphinx> okay, then sudo su -
<Sphinx> you will be root then
<jazzy_d> im as root
<jazzy_d> already
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: now make-kpkg --menuconfig --initrd kernel_package modules_package
<Sphinx> no
<Sphinx> sorry
<jazzy_d> Unknown option: menuconfig
<tormod> why do this as root? use fakeroot
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: make-kpkg --config menuconfig --initrd kernel_image modules_image
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: you will have opportunity to change some settings if you do not want to, press on exit and compilation will start
<jazzy_d> ok
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: then you will have several deb files in parent directory
<Sphinx> install them with dpkg -i <file> and it will be done
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: do you see wat to do?
<jazzy_d> no
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: what is not clear?
<jazzy_d> when I exit menu-config what to do?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: nothing, it will continue
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: it is only an opportunity for last change
<jazzy_d> Failed to create a ./debian directory: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/make-kpkg line 1048.
<emti> yellow all
<Kaj> purple , emti
<emti> 310 man !
<jazzy_d> Sphinx?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: yess
<Sphinx> pwd
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: ls .
<Kaj> emti, don't use IM lingo here pls
<jazzy_d> /usr/src/linux-2.6/linux-2.6.31
<emti> IM = what this shortcut means ?
<Sphinx> emti: instant messaging
<jazzy_d> ls shows debian dir
<emti> oki doki
<luis_> Hello people, is there an openoffice version of microsoft publisher?
<Kaj> !english | emti
<ubottu> emti: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Sphinx> luis_ sorry?
<Sphinx> luis_ ah yes, you mean the program
<luis_> yep
<Kaj> emti, no offence just setting the ground rules
<Sphinx> luis_ http://www.osalt.com/publisher could help
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: only debian dir?
<jazzy_d> arch     debian         include  lib          README          sound
<jazzy_d> block    Documentation  init     MAINTAINERS  REPORTING-BUGS  tools
<jazzy_d> COPYING  drivers        ipc      Makefile     samples         usr
<jazzy_d> CREDITS  firmware       Kbuild   mm           scripts         virt
<jazzy_d> crypto   fs             kernel   net          security
<FloodBotK2> jazzy_d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jazzy_d> sorry
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: next time use pastebininit, but sorry for not telling you before
<jazzy_d> ok
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: could you do make oldconfig ?
<emti> http://www.bmwsouthcounty.com/inventory.php?t=N&viewID=1%20and%201%20=%20
<emti> Ooopsss..
<jazzy_d> Sphinx, kernel compression mode: 1gzip, 2. bzip2, 3. lzma?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: it asks?
<Sphinx> ah, no
<jazzy_d> yep
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: no, do Ctr-C to end it
<jazzy_d> ok
<emti> Ctrl+d  ?
<Sphinx> Sphinx: now copy the old kernel config from /boort/config-<something> to .config
<Sphinx> emti: what is wrong with that car?
<emti> witch /dev/car ??? :P
<jazzy_d> Sphinx, the previous line is for me?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: yes, I am sorry for talking to me :-)
<jazzy_d> :)
<Sphinx> emti: I see just progbably wrong link
<emti> 2 mutcha alcohole and marihuana... shit happens...
 * emti is known as SPECTACOR
<jazzy_d> Sphinx, its /boot/config-2.6.28-11-generic
<jazzy_d> is it ok?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: yes, should be
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: importand is to place it to .config
<jazzy_d> where I should copy it?
<jazzy_d> where is .config
<Sphinx> to the directory where debian dir is
<Sphinx> :-)
<jazzy_d> ok
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: cp /boot/config-... /usr/src/linux-2.6/linux.../.config
<jazzy_d> linux.../debian/.config?
<Sphinx> now make-kpkg --config oldconfig --initrd kernel_image modules_image
<Sphinx> no
<jazzy_d> ahh   ok
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: linux.../.config
<jazzy_d> it asks again about compression
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: then gzip
<jazzy_d> Sphinx, RCU: 1. Classic, 2. Tree-based?
<lucas__> hello
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: is there some default value?
<jazzy_d> classic
<lucas__> can someone tell me whats the best kde web browser??
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: okay, it will ask you many thing, keep the default values
<jazzy_d> Memory Resource Controller Swap Extension(EXPERIMENTAL)? y/n
<Sphinx> lucas__: that sounds like a flame :-)
<Sphinx> jazzy keep default
<jazzy_d> it doesnt shows whats default
<jazzy_d> here
<Sphinx> lucas__: why do you want the best?
<lucas__> nope
<lucas__> i kist dont know
<jazzy_d> so no?
<lucas__> i mean
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: try enter
<lucas__> i use konqueror
<lucas__> but i have some problems with facebook and gmail
<Sphinx> lucas__: yes, it is not that bad, usually firefox or opera is no 1
<lucas__> so... i just dont want to use gtk apps
<Sphinx> opera is qt4 based
<Sphinx> lucas__: try opera and you will see, I can use it for gmail with no problem
<jazzy_d> Sphinx, nice tip *
<jazzy_d> :)
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: yes, there is allwas recommended setting if you do not know what you are doing
<jazzy_d> -:)
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: actually this is not joke, it is real for linux kernel
<lucas__> ill give it a shot, konqueror with webkot
<Sphinx> lucas__: well, you allwasy can use firefox
<slow-motion> n8
<homoboy> hi all
<homoboy> i got an error in the package manager "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<homoboy> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<homoboy> "
<kaddi> have you run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'?
<homoboy> kaddi, no I havent
<kaddi> try it, it might resolve your problems :)
<homoboy> ok, it worked. thanks, kaddi!
<kaddi> yw :)
<MTGap> Why has Koffice on the kubuntu backports not been updated to beta 3
<CPrgmSwR2> I have no sound with kubuntu 9.10
<Kaj> CPrgmSwR2, ask in #ubuntu+1
<emti> lspci
<ties> i cannot open exe files how do i convert or open these files
<jamesjedimaster> if they are windows files, with wine
<emti> :>
<ties> what do u mean with wine im new to ubuntu
<Kaj> ties, exe files aremwindows executables, to use them in linux install wine
<Kaj> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Kubuntiac> install wine from the package manager. Then click on them. They may, or may not work.
<ties> ok thank you
<Kubuntiac> If you *can't* get the .exe working realise there's usually another program on Kubuntu that does the same kind of thing
<homoboy> hi yall again
<homoboy> i got another error message. this time in firefox. I was typing in the search toolbar and got this: ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<homoboy> Stack Trace:
<homoboy> 0:ENSURE_WARN(false,_installLocation: engine has no file!,2147500037)
<homoboy> 1:()
<homoboy> 2:()
<FloodBotK2> homoboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<homoboy> 3:()
<homoboy> any ideas?
<Sphinx> homoboy: I would suggest to ask on firefox channel
<homoboy> kk
<bottiger> amarok works with HDMI audio output but dragonplayer does not - any idea why?
<Sphinx> homoboy: kk?
<homoboy> Sphinx: kk means ok got it
<Gatekeeper> hi folks
<Gatekeeper> how do I test a new xorg.conf?
<MTGap> Uh just log out of your current session Gatekeeper
<jagadeesh>  every time urxvt, on start up, points to ~/Documents
<jagadeesh> how do I change that to ~
#kubuntu 2009-10-18
<adogwithsunglass> hi, what is the package to install ATI drivers in kubuntu?
<adogwithsunglass> (i'm using karmic, and the hardware drivers app isn't working)
<Vroomfondle> fglrx-driver
<adogwithsunglass> thanks
<jazzy_d> Sphinx, this kernel compiling takes a long time
<jazzy_d> what I need to do next?
<jazzy_d> or thats it?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: well, when it is finished, just install packages in /usr/src/linux-2.6 by dpkg -i <....deb>
<Sphinx> Sphinx: after that reboot and try new kernel
<nightwlkr> hellow all
<DylanJ> How do i install the gtk dev libraries/headers? in kubuntu
<nightwlkr> i think kubuntu should seriously think of changing the network manager
<rejohn> The "Firestarter" program has disappeared from my start menu - any thoughts about why?
<nightwlkr> what's firestarter?
<nightwlkr> ok found that out
<nightwlkr> does any1 know what i can do to remove the 4 blocked updates thing?
<esker> alguien habla español?
<esker> T_T
<heberth_> #ubuntu-co
<administrador> hola
<administrador> alguien habla español
<esker> help????
<esker> alguien k hable español?!??
<jamesjedimaster> !es | esker
<ubottu> esker: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<esker> ubottu: no me puedes ayudar tu?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zeelot> hey does anyone know something similar to commitmonitor on windows? you add svn repositories to it and it pops up a notice when there is a new commit
<nightwlkr> i can sleep beter now..finally got kubuntu working gr8 :P
<lucas_> hey  guys, i cant open chm... ive tried kdechmviewer but it open the chm and dont show me much of it it says something about ms-its... no idea whats wrong
<lucas_> guys!! i cant open chm with kdechmviewer, any ideas??
<linuxguy> Does anyone know how to edit the xorg.conf file, so I can get a better rsolution for my ati card....Im using 9.04 / kde 4.3.3
<russlar> linuxguy: what drivers are you using?
<russlar> i'm using the ones from amd's website, and don't have a problem
<linuxguy> russlar: ive not tried them........ive got compiz working gl screensavers etc.......but im stuck without a 1280x1024 resolution
<russlar> linuxguy: install the ctalyst drivers from amd.com
<russlar> you'll get the ati control panel, which can do everything graphics related
<russlar> comparable to the ati control app on windows
<linuxguy> russlar: thanks will do and thanks
<linuxguy> russlar: ok its downloading now.......is it eassy to install?..no killing of X etc?
<russlar> there are instructions... hang on a sec
<russlar> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<russlar> start in teh installing drivers manually section
<josephbus_> This newbie needs a description of how to manage the startup sequence...I'm using Hardy Heron...System preferences doesn't appear...trying to access system->preferences->sessions->Startup programs tab...joseph
<linuxguy> russlar:  ive just found out according to the list my 9500 card isnt supported or are they just saying that?
<russlar> probably
<russlar> have you tried whatever driver the system pops up and tells you to use?
<linuxguy> russlar:  its blank the hardare driver list
<linuxguy> russlar: si i only follow the manual section.....ignore the rest?
<russlar> errr.,.... not if that doc says that the 9.7 driver won't work on your card
<linuxguy> how can i tell what version of xorg i have pls?
<_genuser_> Hello People.
<_genuser_> My keyboard is totally not typing anything in X.
<_genuser_> but my mouse works fine.
<_genuser_> in console 1, I can use my keyboard....
<_genuser_> anybody ot a clue? Should I just reboot?
<russlar> linuxguy: sudo dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<linuxguy> russlar: oh well my xorg is only 1.7 som,ething and not 9.3
<russlar> no..... what's the entire version string
<russlar> 1:7.4~5ubuntu18
<russlar> ?
<linuxguy> oh i see.......but it still wont work?
<russlar> no
<russlar> it won't
<russlar> the older ati driver does not support ubuntu 9.04's xorg
<linuxguy> looks like ive an excuse to go spend money now on new pc stuff :(
<linuxguy> but im due for new stuff soon...........hmm i wonder if i droped down to 8.10........installed the driver and them updatedd to 9.04 might do the trick?
<russlar> no, upgrading will upgrade teh xord
<linuxguy> russlar: ive just seen something thos instructions relate to a 1.6 xorg file mine is 1.7.4
 * russlar away
<tiger3723> allo
<ubuntu> i installed kubuntu 9.04
<ubuntu> after installation it gave me only option to run memtest
<ubuntu> there was no vmlinuz in the /boot directory
<ubuntu> i booted using Live CD and then chroot installed the latest kernel
<ubuntu> now, i am getting different error when booting the installed kubuntu
<ubuntu> fsck: symbol lookup error: fsck: undefined symbol: blkid_get_cache
<ubuntu> and the root disk is mounted as read only
<ubuntu> not able to continue
<ubuntu> i can't see my dow
<ubuntu> sorry, i cant see my download screen in my knoqueror
<ubuntu_> how to see download window in konqueror?
<massey_> hello everyone
<r00t_ninja> why cant i select the start with hidden main window in kopete
<r00t_ninja> ?
<tred> is there an edit i can make in console 2 to raise my screen resolution? i set it too low and now plasma is crashing and i cant set it back to my old resolution
<fusion44> Has anybody got Eclipse to work with Karmic 64bit? I doesn't start and closes right away when I start it
<tred_> is there an edit i can make in F2 terminal window to change my resolution back to 1680x1050? i set it too low and now plasma is crashing before i can try to reset it
<cjrondon66> buenas
<cjrondon66> alguien que hable español??
<tred_> no hable
<tred_> sorry
<cjrondon66> tred spanish?
<cjrondon66> hola
<cjrondon66> necesito una auda
<cjrondon66> ayuda
<tred_> only english, sorry
<Tscheesy> cjrondon66: #kubuntu-es
<cjrondon66> ok thks
<fernando_mukeka> opa bom dia internautas
<fernando_mukeka> alguem do brazil aae?
<compaq> Bonjour à tous. Je suis sur la 9.10 Beta et j'essaye d'utilisre stasks de kde-look.org
<compaq> mais nrien ne s'affiche ! Une idée ?
<Balsaq> is kubuntu for people who want something like windows
<tsimpson> !fr | compaq
<ubottu> compaq: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<compaq> Excuse me, I didn't understand that it was in english... So I restart.
<tsimpson> Balsaq: it has a similar interface to windows, with one main menu. but there are differences
<tsimpson> try the LiveCD and see if you like it
<compaq> I'm having some issues with staks on Kubuntu 9.10 beta. It doesn't display anithing, does someone have any idea ?
<petter> hey u all
<Guest37679> Hi from Berlin,
<Guest37679> I'm sitting on a corrupt KUBUNTU:
<Guest37679> since an update I do see white frames on a black screen. This is because of the Plasma-desktop effects.
<Guest37679> Does anyone know, in which config-file I can find the switch to turn off desktop-effects from outside KDE??
<FloodBotK2> Guest37679: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Diablal> Hello, I'm trying to compile smooth tasks but It does not detect my version of cmake. find here the error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/296011/ . The problem is that i've cmake 2.6.4 installed...
<tsimpson> Diablal: you need the KDE development files, at least kdelibs5-dev
<tsimpson> maybe kdebase-workspace-dev, kdebase-runtime-dev and/or libplasma-dev too
<Diablal> Ok, but the problem is that it installs a lot of dependencies with the -dev suffix and I'd like to keep a stable system...
<Diablal> Maybe I should not compile this program
<Diablal> and try to find a .deb file.
<Diablal> It's ok, thanks gyus I found a .deb here : http://usoftx.wordpress.com/deb/
<jazzy_d_> Sphinx, compiling done, now what?
<vishesh> Hey! Does anyone know how to remove installed SuperKaramba widgets?
<jazzy_d_> Sphinx, the full command please
<Sphinx> Hello, I somehow fall into PulseAudio troubles, I found many pages, but I am unable to make it working. Is there any reliable howto/troubleshooting for [K]ubuntu?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d_: do you have package?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d_: ls /usr/src/linux-2.6/
<jazzy_d_> Sphinx, linux-image-2.6.31_2.6.31-10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<Sphinx> nice, I wrot you the command yesterday, but again dpkg -i <package>
<jazzy_d_> dpkg -i linux-image-2.6.31_2.6.31-10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<jazzy_d_> ??
<Sphinx> jazzy_d_: yes
<Sphinx> then reboot
<jazzy_d_> ok
<Sphinx> and you should see new entry in grub/lilo
<varanus> guys i've got a really annoying problem. i have karmic atm and i can't click in the right click menus. every time i'm trying to click menus exit without take the "click". further if you hold the left click in the right click menu the mark region go crazy up and down without remain in a proper selection so you can't click on an exact selection.
<varanus> i've tryied turing off the kwin effects, installing compiz with emerald as a windows manager and the problem still persists
<jazzy_d> Thanks Sphinx, now its working much better
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: no problem
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: actually what was the reason you wanted it?
<varanus> anyone ever had a problem with clicking in the right click menus?
<jazzy_d> Sphinx, my vga is working much better now, Intel GMA500
<jazzy_d> Sphinx, previously it was sloow
<jazzy_d> :)
<Sphinx> oka
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: well, perhaps you should try some more optimizations to make your kernel faster
<Sphinx> like setting CFLAGS
<jazzy_d> its good now
<jazzy_d> where I should put that
<Sphinx> jazzy_d: just for your information that it is possible
<jazzy_d> ?
<jazzy_d> in gentoo I had put -march=nocona -O2 -pipe
<Sphinx> and you use 32bit version of ubuntu?
<jazzy_d> yep, just its kubuntu jaunty
<varanus> i've just noticed the if i navigate with the keyboard and click enter in the Right-Click Context menu it works fine but when i'm trying to click with the mouse the menus just closes. anyidea what could be the problem?
<jazzy_d> bye
<slow-motion> hi
<ponting> need help!!!
<ponting> i installed nvidia driver in ubuntu ultimate 2.3
<ponting> i have 17'' monitor...
<ponting> in gnome it is not supporting but it is running well under kde with resolution og 1280 X 1024
<ponting> any one to help me ..
<v1russ> Hi
<christian> ciao
<Guest43836> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Sahkolihaa> o_o
<Sahkolihaa> ...lol
 * Sahkolihaa face palms.
<Sadly> helllo
<danakil> hi :)
<danakil> does anybody know how I can easily install QT4.6 under kubuntu (I use a kde trunk install)
<danakil> "please" of course :)
<ubsafder> how can i change the fonts use by my putty client ?
<samajaam> hello
<Ev0luti0n_> hello
<bminimal> HELLO EVERYONE
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<jazzy_d> Sphinx
<jazzy_d> are you here?
<Sphinx> jazzy_d yes
<guitar-tony> hi guys, How I turn on the sound on aMSN and Skype 2.0? If I call to my friends, I don't hear them! How I solve this problem?
<xh> guitar-tony: doesn't skype have its own sound troubleshooter, try using that
<guitar-tony> xh: what is? I wanna speak with my friends :(
<xh> guitar-tony: do you have sound in other apps? did you try running alsamixer to unmute the channels?
<guitar-tony> I haven't  Alsamixer
<guitar-tony> I've PCM
<guitar-tony> I must install it?
<xh> guitar-tony: maybe, but first check in skype Options > Sound Devices
<guitar-tony> emm, where is  it Option? :D
<xh> guitar-tony: click status icon > Options
<guitar-tony> where status icon??? :'(
<xh> guitar-tony: the blue icon with the 'S' letter in the bottom
<guitar-tony> there isn't S
<guitar-tony> aaaaah
<guitar-tony> I think that I found it
<mamma> ciao
<guitar-tony> then??
<mamma> chi puo darmi una mano
<guitar-tony> mamma non è una canale italiano
<mamma> non riesco a giocare
<mamma> a dark orbit
<mamma> mi dice connessione al server non va
<xh> guitar-tony: then Options > Sound Devices and try adjusting that
<mamma> una cosa del genere
<guitar-tony> ah
<mamma> riuscite
<guitar-tony> e bo
<mamma> nessuno gioca a darkorbit
<guitar-tony> xh: done
<mamma> ?
<guitar-tony> ok
<guitar-tony> now Install alsamixer?
<xh> guitar-tony: try to make it work using the options you have there
<guitar-tony> nope
<guitar-tony> don't work
<xh> guitar-tony: ok, what version of kubuntu you have?
<guitar-tony> ubuntu ultimate 2.3 x86
<xh> guitar-tony: hm, i have no idea of what it is, so it is not kubuntu then, right? then you would better ask in the #ubuntu channel instead, because i think the default sound engine in ubuntu is pulseaudio
<guitar-tony> solve!
<xh> guitar-tony: congrats!
<guitar-tony> eheh tnx, I've read on the web xD
<guitar-tony> another problem xD
<guitar-tony> so, I've "tuxguitar", but I cannot hear the sound of the notes, how I solve this?
<whitehill> In kubuntu 9.04, how can I get rid of Network Manager?
<BluesKaj> whitehill, install wicd , it will replace network manager
<whitehill> BluesKay, I installed it and the daaemon is running.  Where's the GUI?
<robin0800_> whitehill: log out and back in
<nameiner> I installed karmic from a alpha CD and installed all updates. Now after a reboot I don't have X anymore. It says that it can't find any displays. Any idea how I can fix that?
<tonio__> ciao
<tonio__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Sphinx> Hello, I need to find information of KDE startup script or logs to debug some strange behaviour, I was told that kubuntu has its own scripts/logs. Could anyone tell where to find it
<Sphinx> ?
<robin0800_> Sphinx: klog file viewer
<Sphinx> robin0800_: I will try
<Sphinx> robin0800_: isn't klog for hamradio
<Sphinx> ?
<micha787> #channels
<siki> hey guys
<micha787> hey siki
<siki> how to change the color of the folders with oxygen theme?
<mikios> hello, i set up kubuntu as a dual boot on my macbook pro and can not get it to connect to the network, can anyone help me with this?
<Neremor> hello!
<mikios> hello, anyone willing to help me with a problem?
<Neremor> I've recently downloaded noteedit. It works, but i can't get the midi-playback working. what do i have to configure to output the song?
<ufurt1962> ciao
<whitehill> Next issue with 9.04.  When  I try to run xclock, it says "Error: Can't open display: localhost:0
<pinguin_> hello
<Zeltron27> Y a-t-il des franchouillards de connectersur ce bazar ? Heu, c'est la première fois que j'utilise ce gendre de "truc"...
<Zeltron27> dois-je aller chercher Majax ?
<Zeltron27> ya quelqu'un ?????
<Zeltron27> hé ho ? "ferme ta gueule répondit l'écho" ?????
<russlar> !fr | Zeltron27
<ubottu> Zeltron27: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Zeltron27> Ok ! j'atais perdu... Merci
<Sadly> Hello
<Sphinx> Sadly: Hi sadly, what is the status of you problem?
<Sadly> status?
<Sadly> I am in the same moment.
<bernardo_> just installed ubuntu on my netbook, but when I start it says 'gave up waiting for root device'
<Sadly> but i am in 8.04 right know
<Sphinx> Sadly: and no problem?
<Sadly> why?
<Sadly> yes,the problem IS yet..
<Sadly> xD
<Sphinx> Sadly: yes, I thought so
<Sadly> I had to format my pc..
<Sphinx> Sadly: why?
<Sadly> cuz Kubuntu were crazy... cuz wicd instalation..
<Sphinx> how crazy?
<Sadly> first: no Cable Ethernet connection
<Sadly> second: Screen crazy
<Sadly> my screen showed and dis-showed things..
<Sadly> and really fast...
<Sadly> i un-plugged my battery and my plug to QUIT
<Sadly> xD
<Sphinx> I thought there must be some problem (from your dis/re-connections)
<Sadly> when i restarted... WIcd doesn't show my ethernet cable connection
<slow-motion> bye
<Sadly> i don't know
<Sadly> but in blogs.... and forums, all people has the same problem with older wifi/bluetooth intel laptops
<Sadly> and i am sure Koala Karmik doesn't repair that..
<Sphinx> Sadly: look, NetworkManager and wicd do the same thing - it tries to make automatic configuration of network interfaces available, but it is somehow build on lower programs
<Sadly> cuz they talked about a lot of kubuntus with the same problem
<Sadly> yeah, i am sure wicd and network does the same, but network see the cable connection, and wicd say me eth0 is empty
<Sadly> or whatever word used... i don't remind
<Sadly> ...
<Sadly> :(
<Sadly> I thougth maybe if i reinstall driver and firmware
<Sadly> it works
<Sphinx> Sadly: no
<Sadly> no?
<Sadly> well, people in blogs and forums said NO too
<Sadly> i am tired of working.. in this..
<Sphinx> Sadly: That is what I try to tell you, those tools are ususally built on lower programs like ifconfig, iwconfig and iwlist
<Sphinx> Sadly: so if you want to debug it, and you have some WiFi with unencrypted access, you can easily verify if drivers are ok
<Sadly> i don't have any wifi un-encrypted access in house
<Sphinx> Sadly: For unencrypted WiFi, you can set it up with command line
<Sadly> ..
<Sadly> sorry i don't want to change this configuration.
<Sphinx> Sadly: no, these commands change just current state and have no influence after reboot
<Sadly> I only want my ipw2100 showed me a list of the wifi red of neighbourg and mine, and then CHOOSE mine.
<Sadly> I can't change nothing about the passwords etc... cuz my brothers are in the another pc...
<Sadly> ...
<Sphinx> not for a while?
<Sadly> not for any moment, at least in week-end
<Sadly> i've gratefully for your help
<Sadly> but i don't want to push that..
<Sphinx> Sadly: no problem
<Sphinx> Sadly: I am not sure where you connect from
<Sphinx> Sadly: maybe there can be an internet coffee
<Sadly> what?
<Sadly> I am in my house... with the ethernet cable..
<Sadly> and my brothers are in the another Computer with WIFI conexion (windows vista)
<Sadly> i am not in a cyber-coffee
<amik> hi, I just tried upgrading kde to 4.3.2 (linked from kubuntu homepage), but get an error in the middle, which says to try using "apt-get install -f". when I do that, I get another error "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libkephal.so', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-bin". how do I complete the installation?
<Sphinx> Sadly: yes, but the problem is that you can not try your ipw on unprotected Wifi
<Sphinx> Sadly: so you can not verify if the problem is in wpasupplicant or whatever
<Sphinx> Sphinx: maybe there is some better logging on NM
<Sadly> Sphinx, in some days will be KOALA KARMIK..out, I will try UPDATING my Kubuntu till KOALA..
<Sadly> if it is not working yet
<Sadly> i will ask you
<Sadly> and i will do what you are talking about
<Sphinx> Sadly: well, but that wont change things much I suppose
<Sadly> (with your help, i hope)
<Sphinx> there will be some problem in configuration
<Sadly> I suppose that too... but EagleSweet told me... the hopeness.
<bernardo_> just installed ubuntu on my netbook, but when I start it says 'gave up waiting for root device'... anyone, help, please?
<Sphinx> Sphinx: look ipw2100, 2200 ... is VERY common card, so that really lot of people would be annoyed if there was any error
<Sadly> anyway you usually are here... i can come back one day and tell you... "TODAY I CAN CHANGE WHATEVER YOU ARE TELLING ME"
<Sadly> then... it will try
<Sphinx> Sadly: okay, well, I am here the third day :-)
<Sadly> i know it is common card, I think another posibilities..It is too the BlueTooth card...
<Sphinx> Sadly:  no, just onboard
<Sadly> Well, I hope you had a goooood night, and you were enjoying the week-end, I need to do brushclean and homeworks
<Sadly> thanks for everything
<Sadly> see you soon.
<Sadly> xD GOOD NIGHT EVERYBODY HERE!!!!
<amik> g'nite.
<amik> can anyone help out?
<Sphinx> amik: perhaps
<Sphinx> amik: which program do you use for upgrading? Are you beginner or advanced?
<amik> advanced user, but not linux proficient (yet). used apt-get
<amik> hmmm.. I may have managed to get it along by playing around (and modifying) some report in some forum... I hope it works
<amik> see u after the restart! (and thanks in any case :-) )
<millun> hi
<millun> i have a problem with Vodafone USB modem
<millun> the password and username is ok, but it keeps on hanging up during connecting
<millun> not much in logs
<Sphinx> Sphinx: no problem
<millun> it looks as if it connected, then disconnected for no apparent reason
<Sphinx> millun: if you use ppp, I would try to turn on verbose logging and see what is happening
<millun> i do use ppp
<Sphinx> millun: then I would propose to search in configs for more verbose logging
<Sahkolihaa> Anyone know how to set my Firefox font to be the same as KDE? I just tried this: http://faqs.pcbsd.org/index.php?action=artikel&cat=9&id=281&artlang=en and it doesn't seem to work.
<millun> in /etc/ppp/options if i assume correctlyu?
<Sphinx> may be
<galemah> ciao
<lee___> hi new to linux wondering how to install third party apps off a cd? thanks
<mfraz74> what 3rd party apps?
<lee___> i'm trying to install nmap i have it on mac and win, but don't understand the installation process on kubuntu
<kaddi> hi, I have a problem with removable devices: I mounted a ntfs flashdrive yesterday with "sudo mount ...." after unmounting it, it still remained as mounted in the device manager and now other flash devices are no longer recognized when inserted. how can I fix that?
<mfraz74> which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<callMeTom> anyone here having issues with the search and locate on 9.10 netbook beta?
<lee___> latest
<lee___> 9.04
<kaddi> mfraz74: 9.10
<forkhandles> callMeTom: probably betterask in #kubuntu-netbook or #ubuntu+1
<mfraz74> go into system > Kpackagekit and search for nmap
<stefan_> hey do any of you use avidemux converter?
<lee___> ok thanks
<mfraz74> i used to use it quite a bit
<lee___> thanks after installation i tried that and it gave me negative results but it's there now. cheers
<stefan_> cool. do you know how to convert an avi to an mp4 with it?
<mfraz74> isn't there an option in one of the menus to convert to ipod etc?
<mfraz74> you could also try winff
<stefan_> ya. but it gives me an error saying it couldn't select the mp4 codec or something like that
<mfraz74> have you tried using Google to find the answer?
<Pocjo> Helllooooo I want my AMAROK play mp3... but everytime i try to install libxine-extracodecs i got an ERRROR
<Pocjo> please, help.
<BluesKaj> Pocjo, libxine1-ffmpeg
<mfraz74> what error and what version of kubuntu?
<Pocjo> error at spanish
<Pocjo> Sin embargo, los siguientes paquetes lo reemplazan:
<Pocjo>   libxine1-ffmpeg
<Pocjo> E: El paquete libxine-extracodecs no tiene candidato para su instalación
<FloodBotK2> Pocjo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pocjo> any help please?
<mfraz74> do you need to have multiverse and universe enabled?
<Pocjo> maybe
<Pocjo> but i think they are able..
<Pocjo> how can i see it?
<mfraz74> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<JakeSays> does anyone in here know where i can find info on getting video4linux installed/running on kubuntu?
<JakeSays> specifically, i want to use a webcam
<mfraz74> v4l should be installed already
<BluesKaj> mfraz74, Pocjo alt+f2, kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list is easier to edit and save
<Pocjo> yes, but What am i to "write"?
<Pocjo> inside that file text
<mfraz74> if you're having problems with webcams in jaunty, i'd wait for karmic. mine doesn't work with jaunty but does with karmic
<JakeSays> hmm.
<BluesKaj> Pocjo, make sure the deb lines wirh universe and multiverse have no # infront
<mfraz74> have a look for lines that have multiverse and universe,then make sure they're not commented out
<JakeSays> should it be auto recognized when i plug it in?
<X^rAY> Hi Guys, this a good place for to get some help with Grub2 on Kubuntu 9.10?
<mfraz74> should be, what does dmesg |tail say when you plug it in?
<robin0800> X^rAY: you realy should ask in #ubuntu+1
<russlar> X^rAY: qmike's guide on fubuntuforums.net
<JakeSays> mfraz74: hmm. looks like it detected it
<JakeSays> well, except it failed to query something
<X^rAY> Sound, I'll check over those places so. Cheers!
<mfraz74> what webcam is it?
<JakeSays> logitech orbit MP
<mfraz74> think you may have to wait until karmic to get it to work as everything seems to moving from v4l1 to v4l2
<JakeSays> hmm. is there a karmic kubuntu build available?
<X^rAY> robin0800:  Getting closer, cheers man!
<X^rAY> Take it easy all!
<JakeSays> karmic is alpha at this point, right?
<robin0800> JakeSays: no beta
<Pocjo> Thank You A Lot
<Pocjo> gorgeous and cute people
<Pocjo> thanks, bye
<JakeSays> ah ok. maybe i'll give it a spin then
<robin0800> JakeSays: only till thursday then RC1
<mfraz74> karmic is currently beta
<nightwlkr> any1 know of a download manager that has a resume support when connection is down or after a power fialure?
<JakeSays> are there karmic installers yet?
<nightwlkr> tried kget but after power failure all the downloaded part vanished so couldn't resume it.. and does not download from multiple sources
<TurboBike> weeeeeeeeee
<Ev0luti0n_> hello folks
<ubuntu> hello
<sakekasi> hello
<BluesKaj> hi
<sakekasi> do any of you guys know if kubuntu karmik is gonna have xsplash?
<BluesKaj> sakekasi, http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2009/10/ubuntu-910-will-use-xsplash-and-not.html
<sakekasi> thanx
<sakekasi> i kno that
<BluesKaj> sakekasi, google is you friend :)
<sakekasi> but will kubuntu?
<sakekasi> cuz i m on the livecd
<sakekasi> for the beta
<sakekasi> and it uses usplash
<BluesKaj> sakekasi, you manged to get here , so try google-linux
<sakekasi> ok
<JakeSays> hmm. so is there any good webcam sofware for kubuntu?
<JakeSays> so i install karmic beta, and it has 401 updates!
<carpii> are there any good email clients that interface with gmail really well ?
<carpii> kmail is ok, but sometimes I reply from gmail web gui, and kmail doesnt understand that a message has been replied to
<tred> i seem to have knocked out my desktop settings background changer widget, any idea what i can do to get it back?
<BluesKaj> tred, try system settings appearance
<BluesKaj> err desktop
<tred> ive looked all thru appearance and desktop. screensaver is there, but background seems to have vanished. i used it before to set a custom background color
<tred> it should be on same list as screensaver if i remember right
<tred> i think im gonna do a reinstall anyway, maybe i can just just use a colorpicker to get the values for my desktop
<BluesKaj> !upgrade-manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade-manager
<BluesKaj> !update-manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-manager
<LackOfEpiphany> Can someone help me
<LackOfEpiphany> I run vista normally and when i try to boot kubuntu it shuts down my comp while its copying files
<LackOfEpiphany> Hello
<LackOfEpiphany> Help Please.
 * LackOfEpiphany sucker punches AaronCampbell in the face!
<LackOfEpiphany> Anyone
<LackOfEpiphany> anyone here
<LackOfEpiphany> If anyone can help me with the Kubuntu startup plz msg me. I have about 20 minutes before i have to work
<amik> hi, I've upgraded to kde 4.3.2 but at the end it says plasma-widget-network-manager has been kept back - how do I finish the upgrade?
<LackOfEpiphany> good luck getting anyones attention amik
<Mamarok> amik: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<milo> Hi folks
<Mamarok> hi milo
<milo> please does anyone know a tool to download dailymotion videos from the terminal?
<Mamarok> milo: I don't, sorry
<milo> Mamarok: Ok. Thanks anyway ;)
<Mamarok> milo: you are welcome
<amik> Mamarok: that's what I did, but it's still kept back
<Mamarok> amik: then just be patient, you lack another dependency
<Mamarok> amik: it even tells you what is missing, so if the package doesn't exist in the correct version you need to wait
<amik> Mamarok: wait for what?
<Mamarok> amik: for the lacking dependency
<amik> they released kde 4.3.2 two weeks ago, could it still be missing?
<Mamarok> amik: I just read that this is a dummy transitional package, you probably can just remove it
<Mamarok> aptitude show plasma-widget-network-manager tells you all :)
<Mamarok> since they made some changes to the kcm module that would explain it
<Mamarok> amik: are you running Jaunty or Karmic?
<amik> Jaunty
<Mamarok> could you pastebin the output of your apt-get install plasma-widget-network-manager command, please?
<amik> hmmm. I think it just installed it.
<Mamarok> nice :)
<amik> when I did the dist-upgrade it installed a gazillion kde packages, and this one was left behind.
<amik> Silly me, didn't think of specifying it exlicitly - I thought that's what a general dist-upgrade does...
<deus> hi
<Mamarok> well, it is not amongst the default packages to isntall, and it's a transitional dummy package, so you don't really need it
<Mamarok> amik: no problem
<amik> ok then. thanks very much!
<Mamarok> amik: you are welcome :)
<amik> :)
<deusr> Someone can tell me why the networkmanager of Kubuntu 9.04 does not work
<deusr> right, ie you can not create a new wired connection and operation.
<deusr> Also because you can not configure the DNS directly into resolv.conf?
<Mamarok> deusr: I am not exactly the networking specialist here, what KDE version do you have?
<deusr> Mamarok: 9.04
<Mamarok> deusr: no, the KDE version :)
<Mamarok> 9.04 is the distribution version
<deusr> hum, sorry, 4.2
<Mamarok> deusr: the default 4.2.2?
<deusr> yes
<Mamarok> deusr: well, then you can't use the network manager, it has a bug in that version, but there are newer versions available in the jaunty-backports repository
<Mamarok> so you would get KDE 4.2.4 and some bugfixes
<zmitya> hi all
<zmitya> guys, can I assign a different keyboard layout to different applications ?
<zmitya> I would like to switch the layout whan I click on a window
<Mamarok> zmitya: I don't think so, no, but you can predefine different layouts and have a switcher in the SysTray
<deusr> Mamarok: ok, thanks!
<harjot> people
<zmitya> Mamarok: that is fine, I wanted to avoid the click, because I write to office in hungarian in HU layout, but usually I use US layout
<zmitya> and I mess up everything always :(
<zmitya> ok, I can accept it, but I just wanted to be sure that I don't miss it
<zmitya> thanks
#kubuntu 2010-10-18
<vbgunz> smooph1: that's an excellent question. it might be the greatest thing ever invented but like you I still don't know and without it being obvious I just haven't bothered to check it out. I'd suggest maybe googling about it for some background before you mess with it
<smooph1> vbgunz: thats what I just did and I have to say that their might be some scenario where this is useful i think its stupid
<smooph1> I would love to see a userexperience where somebody does something useful with it
<Benkinooby> smooph1, it might be usefull if you use the widgets a lot. so creating different sets of widgest (work, entertainment, ....) might increase efficency
<James147> smooph1: as far as I knw activities are under heavy developmetn atm... there is a lot of intrest in them from the developers end so in the comming releases I would expect to see larges changes in them
<James147> Benkinooby: they can also be used to store applications as well
<James147> not jsut widgets
<James147> I think the idea behind them is they each store a "task" which consists of a set of programs and widgets...
<Benkinooby> James147, yes you are correct. now reading about that topic i got proofen right http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=7671 smooph
<Benkinooby> James147, yes you are correct. now reading about that topic i got proofen right http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=7671 smooph1
<Benkinooby> sorry
<James147> Benkinooby: smooph2: this might be of intrest: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/358560-kde-45-desktop-activities-brings-new-meaning-to-organization
<smooph2> i just read that article and I am not convinced
<Benkinooby> James147, smooph2 to be honest i don't use kde (too heavy for my netbook). the only point of activities might be this launcher (similar to gnome-do)... but i already use kupfer (it's starting with k, but i guess it is not part of the kde) and that is all i need </advertisement> ;)
<James147> Benkinooby: krunner is essentially the kde version of gnome-do... nothing to do with activities
 * James147 uses kde on his netbook without a problem :S
<James147> this also might intrest you: http://chani.wordpress.com/2009/11/28/the-future-of-activities/
<xchat> yo
<pr0xy> hello
<xchat_> hm
<firi> hallo
<wangari> hi?
<lavik> hello..
<robin> hello?
<adama_> !screensaver
<Guest76272> is anybody in?
<Guest76272> hello?
<retrospectacus> how to setup the screensaver in 10.10 ?
<dan_l> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<retrospectacus> I installed all the screensaver packages but still can't find anywhere to pick a screensaver
<dan_l> does anybody know how to start the upgrade to 10.10?
<dan_l> I've got a 10.04 install
 * islington is away: Gone away for now
 * islington is back.
<mkpaa> does someone actually have bluetooth working on kubuntu? I can't get bluetooth-agent to find my adapter, hciconfig and hcitool work fine, but there is no working agent available
<ForgeAus> I have used bluetooth in kubuntu before, but I didn't have adapter issues
<ForgeAus> it mostly did all that transparently
<ForgeAus> all I did was plug in the USB bluetooth dongle and it detected the device for me
<mkpaa> nods, that is what I did and it, well, finds/doesn't find it
<mkpaa> it is listed in adapters, but when I try add device it says no adapters found
<ForgeAus> uh I'm not certain how to help you there
<mkpaa> nods, good to know that it is atleast technically working :)
<mkpaa> lsusb shows Broadcom Corp. Bluetooth dongle
<mkpaa> and so does system settings/bluetooth/adapters, but then bluetooth/devices/add device  says no adapters found
<tekgeek> I just tried my cell phone on it I had to right click on the bluetooth icon go to settings bluetooth adapters and then set it as discoverable on my laptop
<mkpaa> this isn't a visibility issue
<tekgeek> my phone could not see the bluetooth on the laptop till I did that
<tekgeek> its connected now ... I had never tried that before heh
<tekgeek> you are just having an issue with a bt adapter you plug in?
<mkpaa> yes
<ForgeAus> is it the pc's bluetooth device itself that it is saying isn't found or the other bluetooth device its trying to connect to thats not found?
<tekgeek> okay well if you could try it on another machine to see if it works? my dad had bought a micro BT usb device and it would not work on his laptop but it would work on the deskto
<akis> hi. i have an hp notebook dv4000 series with an intel celeron 1,50 ghz and only 250 mb ram shared with gaphical adaptor. Which editon of suse (if any) is the apropriate for this machine?
<tekgeek> desktop
<ForgeAus> I'm slightly confused between the two with the terminology your using
<akis> hi. i have an hp notebook dv4000 series with an intel celeron 1,50 ghz and only 250 mb ram shared with gaphical adaptor. Which editon of kubuntu (if any) is the apropriate for this machine?
<ForgeAus> n ote: my usb dongle has a led to confirm the bluetooth is working/on
<tekgeek> akis: download the newest one and try it as a live cd to see if it works
<mkpaa> this could be some permission/dbus issue, but I don't know where to start
<mkpaa> the dongle works on windows 7 machine just fine
<mkpaa> forge, it is the same piece of system settings, adapter part says found and decices / add device says not found
<tekgeek> I just setup synergy on my laptop with kubuntu and on my windows desktop and I keep forgetting I don't have to turn around to type or use the laptop mouse
<mkpaa> typing with 2 keyboards is funny :)
<tekgeek> have you tried synergy? its the over tcp ip kvm kinda...
<tekgeek> the mouse will just move across to the other computer
<mkpaa> yes, got it working
<tekgeek> the bluetooth?
<mkpaa> (synergy, not bluetooth) :P
<tekgeek> heh ok
<tekgeek> yea I spent an hour or so tonight setting it up and could not figure out what I was doing wrong
<tekgeek> watched some videos on how to set it up and some sites ... but none of them said to do what I did to fix it
<frogonwheels> tekgeek: I just use a simple k/b +monitor switch .. and multiplex my middle monitor between the two systems ;)
<bthesorceror> has anyone else had their synaptics trackpad show up as a ps/2 generic mouse?
<tekgeek> frogonwheels:  yea I have several kvm switches in the house but been wanting to try this on my laptop sitting next to me at my desktop
<tekgeek> I have 10+ computers in the house and 2 of them run windows for special reasons
<frogonwheels> :)
<tekgeek> my dads wife doesn't understand linux yet but she is getting there
<frogonwheels> tekgeek: I have my MIL running ubuntu :)
<frogonwheels> kubuntu even
<tekgeek> I have to run it on at least one machine so i don't forget how to use it ... I run a computer repair shop and have to remember how to fix them
<frogonwheels> ahh.. yes.  presuming you are talking about windoze
<tekgeek> yea
<tekgeek> gotta love it ... they break down all the time and I have to fix them
<frogonwheels> tekgeek: my work is on windoze, so I'm forced to run at least one.
<tekgeek> but then I convince some customers to try out linux and they never call me back to fix them
<frogonwheels> tekgeek: as long as it's not 'cause they got fed up and reinstalled windows.. :)
<frogonwheels> tekgeek: i had a relative do that to me .. (I set them up with both) ..
<tekgeek> frogonwheels:  nope I run into these people in town and they tell me that they have not had one problem runing linux I usually set newbies up with  pclinuxos cause its extremely easy to learn for new linux users
<frogonwheels> tekgeek:  and then they got some nasty malware on windoze which motivated them to use kubuntu again !!
<tekgeek> hah
<frogonwheels> tekgeek: haven't tried that one ;)
<tekgeek> pclinuxos is real nice I favor that and kubuntu the most
<frogonwheels> tekgeek:  they were downloading torrents and using vlc mostly to play them, so at least there was familiar ground.
<retrospectacus> I installed all the screensaver packages but still can't find anywhere to pick a screensaver
<tekgeek> the only reason I moved to kubuntu was cause 3 years ago pclinuxos had problems with my wireless adapter on my laptop it would cut out when I did large file moves
<frogonwheels> tekgeek: :( I've got a wireless-N card that's pretty much useless as linux seems to trigger a hardware crash in it.
<frogonwheels> tekgeek: the only distro that came close to actually driving it was OpenWRT :)
<tekgeek> retrospectacus:  under settings there you click on system settings
<retrospectacus> and then?
<tekgeek> retrospectacus: there is an icon that says desktop
<tekgeek> it should be in there
<frogonwheels> retrospectacus: if you type 'screensaver' in the search box (top right-hand corner)  it leaves the modules that match un-greyed.
<tekgeek> frogonwheels: well not sure if you knew but wireless N was not a standard till january so no one had a set driver for it
<tekgeek> I didn't trust wireless N till the last few couple months ....
<frogonwheels> tekgeek: didn't know it was that recent.  maybe next year I'll buy a new wireless-N card.
<tekgeek> frogonwheels: yea it was called wireless N Draft till january it was a proposed standard that everyone was fighting for like  HD versus Blue ray
<retrospectacus> Oh my god I found it
<frogonwheels> retrospectacus: was it down the back of the sofa?
<tekgeek> haha
<tekgeek> I keep moving back my chair and spinning to the left to type on my laptop when I have synergy running
<mkpaa> this: bluetooth-util.c: Error from GetProperties reply: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied  .. may or may not have something to do with the problem
<mkpaa> probably not
<tekgeek> I have been working since 7pm trying to learn java scripts for my website ... its 1:30am here now
<moetunes> noscript ftw!
<akis> hi. can any one please advise me about the minimum requirements for kubuntu 10.04 lts for netbooks?
<tekgeek> akis: what type of netbook do you have?    also there is a Ubuntu version for netbooks called easypeasy
<tekgeek> well there is a couple of them easypeasy started out with ubuntu and spun off I think ubuntu has a new one
<tekgeek> http://www.geteasypeasy.com/
<tekgeek> yea  here is the ubuntu official version  http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<ozysimpson_2> Good day guys, I generally connect to my remote server using ssh -X -p <777> user@remotehost now i would like to connect using vncviewer, I am unable to do so could some please help me how do i go about solving this issue
<tekgeek> nevermind
<tekgeek> ozysimpson_2: is this on a local network or are you doing this from another location?
<ozysimpson_2> tekgeek, its from a different location
<tekgeek> ozysimpson_2: okay so I am going to assume you used port forwarding in a router and check to see if the IP has changed at the location you are trying to access?
<ozysimpson_2> tekgeek, you are right, I dont manage the remote site, but your guess is right, they have port forwarded on the router, the IP address on the remote hasnt changed i can still connect to it using ssh
<ozysimpson_2> tekgeek, i also check to see if the service is running using ps and yes it is running
<ozysimpson_2> tekgeek, and the iptables is turned off and there is no filters
<und3rgr0undz3r0> hey
<und3rgr0undz3r0> I have a ATI Radeon® Xpress 1100. How do I install the drivers?
<tekgeek> ozysimpson_2: okay well there really is not much other than that I have personally connected to my ubuntu box from another location I just had to setup the remote desktop to be ready to recieve and the right ports setup on the router
<moetunes> !ati | und3rgr0undz3r0
<ubottu> und3rgr0undz3r0: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<retrospectacus> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tekgeek> ozysimpson_2: are you trying to access from a win box or from a linux box
<ozysimpson_2> tekgeek, windows? it will be over my dead body, for sure its linux :-)
<tekgeek> ozysimpson_2:  I use tightvnc when I am on my win box and I use Krdc from linux to connect to either
<tekgeek> heh
<ozysimpson_2> i am using vncviewer on my ubuntu
<geekosopher> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<tekgeek> the only thing I can think of is maybe its waiting for confirmation on the remote desktop? but other than that I would double check the settings in  RDP
<tekgeek> I am connected now and the only thing I think it could be is that ...  a check for ask you for confirmation
<ozysimpson_2> am i suppose to run anything else except vncserver from the server side ?
<tekgeek> nope
<tekgeek> at least I have never had to
<tekgeek> I use it all the time here cause I have 10+ computers in the house
<ozysimpson_2> Ok let me do more troubleshooting and discuss the outcome to the channel
<tekgeek> well hopefully its just something you missed I would hate it be something other than that which you can not resolve
<koditchee> ohai
<koditchee> How many Botnets are here.
<akis> hi all. can kubuntu 10.04 for netbooks run with only 256 ram?
<akis> any advise pls.
<valorie> akis, have you tried with a liveCD or liveUSB?
<valorie> if it runs that way, it will do great installed
<valorie> if not.....
<valorie> chancy
<valorie> chancey
<FloodBotK2> valorie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akis> no i didn't. i try to find the minimal requirements for 10.10 but i didn't find anything
<valorie> if you have a USB key available, all it will cost you is some time
<valorie> download the .iso you want, then use
<valorie> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I just used the kde app, and it worked well
<Guest88376> does anyone experiance high cpu usgae by kminx. my kde version is 4.5.2
<Guest88376> kmix
<Guest88376> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with Freenode.
<ForgeAus> what hppens with firefox and KDE can you bind it to QT or KDE ?
<ForgeAus> is there a package or does it just have to use gtk?
<ForgeAus> hmmm...
<bayudhanu> test
<Mamarok> bayudhanu: this is a support channel
<sobczyk> hi, where to put my gtk+ theme so I can set it in kde settings?
<ForgeAus> system-settings uh is it appearance applet? you can select gnome theme there usually
<ForgeAus> you may need some stuff installed for it to show up tho, I don't know specifically...
<sobczyk> I have only QtCurve and Raleigh, but would want to install ie. new wave
<CrypTom> Hi all, I've installed kubuntu maverick and cannot find and simple way (= with the mouse, not with commands) to edit a file as root
<CrypTom> a google search did no help much, seems as some distros habe "open as root" support for dolphin
<ForgeAus> CrypTom, Krusader usually has it
<ForgeAus> (only its more a root-user mode in the menu somewhere, rather than an individual choice to open a single file as root user)
<CrypTom> this is not a real problem for me as I've been using linux for 12years, but when I want to convince friends to use linux, it is not an option to tell them that there is always a command line way...
<ForgeAus> basically quits itself and reopens krusader as the root user
<ForgeAus> CrypTom, well I have to admit I prefer to use GUI options where available
<CrypTom> ForgeAus: ok, I've searched (and found) a way for gnome: the nautilus-gksu package
<ForgeAus> ouch gnome!
<CrypTom> but for kde, I did not find a package
<ForgeAus> even I'd take kdesudo over using nautilus!
<ForgeAus> but hey, diskspace is cheap uh?
<CrypTom> ForgeAus: I use shells the whole day, but a linux-newby... why explain him to Alt+F2 and use kdesudo kate /foo
<ForgeAus> I do find permissions and root users an annoyance personally
<ForgeAus> even in windows nowerdays with UAC
<ForgeAus> but then I've never really been one who's security minded - I usually find myself being the one who's kept in by the fence intended to keep the foxes out of the chicken coop
<CrypTom> ForgeAus: I found feature requests from 2007/2008, but it can't be true that kubuntu (kde) does not offer a gui way to open a file as root (or whatever, change perms or delete)
<CrypTom> ForgeAus: :-)
<ForgeAus> hehe thers always running a nested X using Xephyr as root user, but even that requires some commandline work to set up
<ForgeAus> and oddly enough I was discouraged froim doing it
<ForgeAus> however I must say I did find it handy with ZenLinux doing that...
<ForgeAus> nowerdays theres all sorts of hitches to useful stuff like control+alt+backspace is disabled by default
<ForgeAus> the XDMC (or whatever the acronym/option is) is disabled by default for multiple simultaneous KDM logins
<ForgeAus> and so on..
<ForgeAus> also you may even have to assign a password to the root user in ubuntu...
<ForgeAus> (by default you sudo to act as root I'm not certain the actual root user has a password)
<CrypTom> ForgeAus: no, root does not have a password
<CrypTom> ForgeAus: there is a ppa offering root actions for dolphin, but in my opinion kubuntu should integrate that
<ForgeAus> note: you can set a password for the root user, thats not difficult
<ForgeAus> (I normally use the same one as the user I installed it under...)
<ForgeAus> that way I don't get confused, but again its probably technically considered unsecure to do that
<ForgeAus> which would be fine if I was on a multi-user system probably but since I'm the only one using the PC its... an annoyance more than anything
<ForgeAus> stilll it is true that using the root user opens up vulnerabilities and makes the entire filesystem succeptible to alteration whereas using a different user, you don't have that concern
<ForgeAus> there are IRC servers that actually kline or worse users who log in as the username: root
<Kalidarn> yeah u need to set a root password
<Kalidarn> if u want one
<ForgeAus> for the most part doing that is unnecessary
<Kalidarn> lols ForgeAus your in every channel im in lol
<ForgeAus> but it does have its uses sometimes
<ForgeAus> Kalidarn, well I'm in some other to
<Kalidarn> so am i ;P
<Kalidarn> your not in ##freebsd ;)
<ForgeAus> but I must admit I was only in macports because of you
<ForgeAus> (mostly to help you followup with yuor problem)
<ForgeAus> because I might hav actually learned something or been able to take up the rest of what you needed help with from a point the macports people got you to
<ForgeAus> although obviously they're prety silent right now
<Kalidarn> true thanks
<ForgeAus> like I said sorry I couldn't have been of any more help!
<Kalidarn> port -nRd upgrade --force kdebase4
<Kalidarn> hopefully this fixes it
<Kalidarn> drkonqi always wants to crash on me :(
<supermag> hi how do i read miniDv's from a sony cam ?
<Peace-> supermag: ok
<Peace-> supermag: you have kdenlive
<Peace-> supermag: have you medibuntu repository?
<supermag> i think so..
<Peace-> so install kdenlive
<Peace-> and
<supermag> no, i dont have that..
<Peace-> ffmpeg libavcodec-unstripped-52 libavdevice-unstripped-52 libavformat-unstripped-52 libavutil-unstripped-49 libpostproc-unstripped-51 libswscale-unstripped-0
<Peace-> that should install everydamendd encoder
<Peace-> for kdenlive
<supermag> ok
<Peace-> but of couse you need medibuntu repository
<Peace-> if you have not
<Peace-> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<supermag> hm.. i have inserted the miniDV, but nothing happens..
<Peace-> supermag: well
<Peace-> supermag: you have to open kdenlive
<Peace-> and then caputre...
<Peace-> capture
<supermag> it's not connected with firewire, the disk is in my cd rom drive
<supermag> i think it is raw data..
<supermag> oh shit.. my cd rom is a NON dvd type
<supermag> doh!
<simion314> how to setup openDNS in kubuntu lucid? resolv.conf does not exists and i created it but it does not work, should i yse the GUI? the static IP configuration i done it in /etc/network/interfaces because i do not trust the GUI and all the wizards
<Peace-> supermag: well..
<Peace-> supermag: kdenlive eats dv files
<Peace-> if you have a dvd ...
<Peace-> just drag and drop the file...
<Peace-> simion314: have you a router?
<supermag> Peace-: mh.. dmesg of the cd input results in :
<supermag> [ 2602.287689] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1
<supermag> [ 2602.287880] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5
<supermag> [ 2739.498799] cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<FloodBotK1> supermag: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simion314> Peace-: i have other Pc connected to the internet and i am sharing the internet connections
<Peace-> simion314: https://store.opendns.com/setup/device/ubuntu/ just do that with knetworkmanager
<Peace-> supermag: i dunno you was asking about kdenlive and dv files
<supermag> Peace-:  Even if the miniDVD is full!
<simion314> Peace-: i realy do not like the GUI, it should have a simple way to chose from ,dhcp or static or other and let me enter IP and all the stuff
<Peace-> simion314: well that is the easiest way
<Peace-> i guess you should modify interfaces
<Peace-> but i don't nkow how
<Peace-> maybegoogling
<simion314> Peace-: i set my IPs using /network/interfaces and setting the opendns  should be made using /etc/resolv.conf but now it is mssing , i think that they changed how things are done and nobody  made qa how to or something
<Peace-> simion314: resolv.conf is not used anymore
<Peace->  like xorg.conf
<k0s> huj
<simion314> Peace-: and geub/menu.lst they always change things, it is hard untill you get the new ways
<Peace-> simion314: menu.lst doens't exist anymore
<simion314> i prefer the simplicity to configure arch
<Peace-> simion314: we get grub2
<Peace-> with grub.cfg
<Peace-> simion314: wel... kubuntu uses the latest stuff
<Peace-> arch is a distro for expert
<Peace-> but i didn't use that stuff
<Peace-> i want a system that works fast
<simion314> Peace-: is not so hard, just that i have a crapy laptop and using arch can be hard because the y always use the latest stuff,kernel and xorg and i could get into bugs with my stupid video or sound card
<Peace-> simion314: you have only to keep the older version if you don't want stupid bug.. like i have doen keepping 10.04 instead to upgrade to 10.10
<Peace-> keeping
<Peace-> done
<Peace-> :) typo
<Peace-> ah you meant arch
<Peace-> well i didn't used that stuff
<Peace-> kubuntu is a nice way for linux for me
<Peace-> not too hard not too easy
<simion314> Peace-: tried to install 10.10 64 bit on a PC and it crashed during booting, maybe it was the CD, i do not know, i remained with 10.04 , i get impresed when my laptp seen  the XP shares on other PC and the XP could not see thse shares,it seamed like magic
<simion314> Peace-: it would e nice to get latest kde in 10.04 but i think we will have to upgrade to get 4.6
<Peace-> simion314: you should use alternate cd
<Peace-> i have seen a lots of prioblem in these year with desktop version
<Peace-> alternate version has always worked fine
<Peace-> years
<Peace-> samba ..
<Peace-> you have to set it well
<simion314> Peace-: my bigest problem i the video driver, can't resume from suspend, can't use multi monitors
<Peace-> simion314: on kubuntu ?
<Peace-> simion314: how many ram did you have and how much spwan did you used
<Peace-> omg my english
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> how much ram have you ? and how much spwan di you set on the installation
<Peace-> no way :D
<Peace-> swap
<simion314> Peace-: i have 2 Gb of ram, swap i have less then 2 gb, i have only 1 Gb
<Peace-> you can't suspend if you have few swap
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> simion314: just amomente
<Peace-> a moment
<Peace-> simion314: just try this http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/04/bash-close-kde-with-bash-using-dbus/
<Peace-> simion314: try to use suspend with that command
<Peace-> and view the error
<Peace-> if there is
<Peace-> an error
<Peace-> that is my blog..
<simion314> Peace-: i can suspend ,i can't resume , the thing is wih the propritary driver worked with this swap
<Peace-> simion314: video card?
<simion314> Peace-: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]  , it has no longer support from ATI so i have to use open source driver
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> ati xpress200 a notebook
<Peace-> xD i had that videocard
<Peace-> simion314: what i can say ati sucks
<simion314> if you have a suported card it is ok, i know that intel suck too si it remains nvidia maybe they make drivers for more time, i have no idea
<Peace-> simion314: yea you right intel sucks too
<Peace-> simion314: i have one and 10.10 doesn't work well
<Peace-> simion314: so i have 10.04 :)
<Peace-> too
<Peace-> simion314: but i have found a lots of topic on ubuntu forum about your card...
<Peace-> simion314: maybe there is a solution
<Peace-> simion314: glxinfo | grep render
<simion314> direct rendering: Yes
<simion314> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS400 5A62) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 NO-TCL
<simion314> Peace-: kwin effects work fine
<Peace-> so..
<Peace-> i guess is the best you can get
<Peace-> i think
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<simion314> Peace-: i will google to find where /etc/resolv.conf disapeared
<jhutchins_lt> Anyone know of a tool to monitor a connection to an ISP for uptime?
<Uppsilon> hi
<Uppsilon> I can't seem to log in, I see KDM, login and then it goes blank for a few seconds and kdm reappears
<Uppsilon> I can log in via the console at ctrl+alt_F1 or any of those terminals
<Uppsilon> anyone?
<sresu> FFMPEG (libavcodec) installation lacks the following encoder: MPEG AAC Audio. How to fix this?
<snarkster> can you install the aac audio codec?
<sresu> snarkster: What is the correct package name for it?
<snarkster> i believe libmp4v2-0
<snarkster> im on gnome at the moment, so did a search thru synaptic for aac
<snarkster> how do i get the icons for devices to show up on the folderview desktop?
<sresu> snarkster: Hold on please
<sresu> snarkster: No, it didn't help
<sresu> snarkster: Its Streaming / Transcoding failed:... error basically
<snarkster> you have transcode installed?
<snarkster> do you have faad installed?
<snarkster> may i inquire as to what your trying to do?
<sresu> Yes, I've faad installed
<sresu> snarkster: Yes, I'm trying to use Convert/Save option in VLC
<snarkster> ive never been able to get that to work correctly
<snarkster> do you have faac installed as well?
<snarkster> you have libfaad2 installed?
<sresu> Yes for both
<snarkster> hmm
<snarkster> have you tried mplayer>
<snarkster> i really hate it when getdeb is down
<snarkster> are you trying to convert save a dvd?
<sresu> snarkster: mplayer for converting and saving aac media
<sresu> snarkster: No
<snarkster> mplayer is supposed to play EVERYTHING.. just askin anyway
<sresu> snarkster: Oh.. That's fine. I only want to save and convert aac media
<snarkster> what about ffmpeg?
<sresu> snarkster: ^first
<snarkster> could try it? <shrug>
<snarkster> winffmepg is alot easier than the command line
<snarkster> sorry winff
<sresu> snarkster: ffmpeg itself gives that error since vlc uses it
<sresu> snarkster: No never tried winff
<snarkster> corrupt data file?
<snarkster> or is this a stream?
<sresu> snarkster: Yes, second attempt was on stream. First on simple acc file
<sresu>  How to have aac stream saved?
<snarkster> what are you attempting to convert to?
<sresu> snarkster: First aac file to mp3/wav
<snarkster> here try this: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+covert+aac
<snarkster> first link explains how to
<snarkster> second link may be better
<snarkster> the ehow link
<sresu> snarkster: Thanks for looking into it.
<snarkster> it is of course set for ubuntu not kubuntu
<snarkster> hope that helps.
<snarkster> now back to my icon question. id really like to have icons appear on my desktop for devices like cds and such.
<snarkster> ala kde 3.5 style.
<snarkster> ok by all the responses Im getting there is no option for that. LOL
<nasser750gx> Hello
<nasser750gx> Anybody can help me
<nasser750gx> regarding a PPTPD question?
<nasser750gx> ???
<nasser750gx> Is this room alive?
<ArGGu^^> hello can I remove pulseadio in kubuntu maverick by just removing the pulseadio package?
<ArGGu^^> or do I need to do some configuration also?
<ArGGu^^> *pulseaudio
<nasser750gx> My Question is I want to know how to setup IP Ranges in PPTPD Config File, so I can service more than a 1000 Users
<Chaos2358> hey guys i have a question. I installed Amarok music organizer on my Lucid lap top. It says it's kse but was in synap package manager so i figured it was cool. the problem lies in that it wont recognize any of my mp3 media. I have the Ubuntu restricted material installed as well as the mp3 codecs and everything else on my system recognizes the mp3's. Any ideas??
<Peace-> Chaos2358: mm
<Peace-> Chaos2358: have you kubuntu ?
<Peace-> or ubuntu ?
<Chaos2358> No I have ubuntu
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Chaos2358> Yet Amaroke KDE wa in my package manager
<Chaos2358> DOne it
<draik> I'm not sure what happened, or is happening, but I cannot burn to a DVD.
<Peace-> draik: mm?
<draik> I'm using k3b and brasero. K3b will see the optical drive, then say it won't burn.
<draik> Brasero just doesn't see the drive.
<Peace-> brasero is shit
<draik> OK. it will be removed
<Chaos2358>  agree brasero is shit
<Peace-> k3b on the terminal
<Peace-> and you can see the error
<Peace-> then googling...
<Peace-> Chaos2358: wait a second
<Chaos2358> ok thank you
<Peace-> Chaos2358: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Peace-> try that
<Chaos2358> ok 1 sec
<draik> No optical drive found.K3b did not find any optical device in your system. Solution: Make sure HAL daemon is running, it is used by K3b for finding devices
<draik> That's the error
<Peace-> draik: wow the daemon doesnt runnin gxD
<draik> What is the HAL daemon name? I don't see hald in /etc/init.d/
<Chaos2358> Peace-,  package may be missing or obsolete
<Peace-> draik: Add your username to /etc/group under disk.
<Peace-> draik: it's a missing package
<Peace-> draik: sorry was not fr you the last message
<Peace-> Chaos2358:  there is something that you are missing
<Peace-> that's all
<palodequeso> has anyone else ever had the issue "Can't open device file /dev/nvidia0"?
<draik> Peace-: disk:x:6:draik   -- is that correct?
<palodequeso> This is the first nvidia card I've ever had issue with.
<Chaos2358> Peace-,  ok but does it make any difference that amarok is the only thing that doesnt recognize mp3's? possible that it just isnt cross platform compatible?
<draik> Peace-: I added my username, restarted k3b, but still getting the same error.
<Peace-> draik: ok that solution
<Peace-> doens0t work
<Peace-> Chaos2358: well amarok is made with debian system
<Peace-> and mp3 it's not free
<Chaos2358> it's got me a bit confused
<Peace-> like you could think
<Peace-> mp3 is a codec
<Chaos2358> Peace-,  because it's the only thing giving me problem
<Peace-> amarok can play files like ogg that are free
<Peace-> Chaos2358: on kubuntu amarok just work good
<Chaos2358> Peace-,  but why won't it? the only thing it will recognize is aac
<Peace-> because here we install kubuntu-restricted-estras
<Peace-> that is different
<Peace-> from ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Chaos2358> Peace-,  well i guess its a cross platform issue then
<Chaos2358> what is difference in ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Peace-> kde +kernel buntu = kubuntu
<Peace-> gnome +kernel buntu = ubuntu
<Chaos2358> gotcha
<Peace-> it's not cross platform
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> draik: can you run kdesudo k3b
<Peace-> try with that
<RLa> where should i put # mount ... commands for custom file systems?
<Peace-> eh?
<RLa> directly into mtab?
<Peace-> fstab?
<RLa> oh yes
<Peace-> you mean fstab?
<RLa> thanks
<RLa> yes
<RLa> mtab has currently mounted file systems?
<gecko_> Hi
<ironfroggy> Anyone have tips on diagnosing why analog mics wont record, but a usb one will?
<tim> Hello?  First time on IRC and new to Kubuntu...
<MikHel> Hi!
<MikHel> Hi tim!
<tim> Can I ask for help with a problem?
<MikHel> Sure
<tim> 3 days into my first experience with Linux/Kubuntu 10.10.  When I run software update I get that it cannot get an exclusive lock...E: Error http://security.ubuntu.com maverick-security Release.gpg
<tim> Something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<tim> I've searched the internet but can find a way to resolve it...
<MikHel> Do you have network connection on that computer?
<tim> That's what I'm on right now so yes.
<tim> Wireless is running at 2 MBit/s or I can connect via ethernet.
<MikHel> I have not installed 10.10 yet. Still on 10.4 mostly
<tim> Do you think you can help?
<MikHel> Do you have another software install program running at the same time? The software update message you have used to be what I'd see if I was running synaptic at the same time.
<tim> Right now I have Firefox and Thunderbird open.  That should be it.
<MikHel> Hmmmm. And how do you run software update?
<tim> I am trying to run it through the KPackageKit
<tim> It actually shows that I have 15 updates but once I say ok to the error message I can't find a way to allow them to update
<TNZ_> hi tim
<tim> Hi
<TNZ_> have you installed synaptic ?
<tim> What is synaptic and how do I install it?  I've only been off of Windows for about 3 or 4 days... :(
<tim> Can I install it through the KPackageKit?
<TNZ_> oka ... let's go smart
<TNZ_> first, open a terminal and run the following command
<TNZ_> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<TNZ_> answer the question
<MikHel> TNZ_: Not sure installing synaptic would help him.
<MikHel> He may have two KPackageKit running...
<tim> Run Synaptic Update?  Yes or No?
<MikHel> tim: you run KPackageKit from the main menu? Or from some window that appears automatically telling you updates are available?
<TNZ_> should be, but synaptic manages coorectly all dist-upgrade stuffs ... and with two packagekit running, i'd say logoff/logon
<tim> From the main menu.  I also see the update icon in the tray.  Both say I have 15 updates but I have the error on the one through the main menu
<MikHel> tim: try the one from the icon tray
<MikHel> after exiting the other one.
<TNZ_> tim, try to manage kpackagekit before trying synaptic :)
<tim> I had never noticed the one in the tray before now.  It seems to be updating.
<MikHel> Does anybody know how to start a daemon at bootup that would not run as root?
<MikHel> tim: There you go. We did help ;)
<BluesKaj> tim, open kpackagekit and look for the source repository listed in the error and remove it , or look in software sources and do the same
<tim> That seemed to do it.  Thanks.
<TNZ_> mikhel : you write the script call as this :  su - TheUsernameYouWant -c "TheGreatCommandEver"
<BluesKaj> tim, seemed isn't  sure enough , try sudo apt-get update in the terminal , to make sure
<tim> One more question....  I have Firefox installed as my browser but have no Icon to start it with.  I have to search for it through the search bar in the main menu.  It shows me a sprocket and Firefox that I can click to open it.  Any way I can get an icon into the main menu?
<MikHel> TNZ_: but does the init system still understand that TheGreatCommandEver is a daemon or does it think su should be a daemon?
<BluesKaj> tim, right click oin the icon in the menu and choose "add to panel "
<TNZ_> let me see ...
<MikHel> TNZ_: I had thought of that idea but since there is no discussion of it in the man page of init, I have the feeling that init may not understand that it does not need to follow su but the command. Or does su simply exec itself into the command and thus there is no problem?
<tim> back to the update problem...  This is what I got...  Fetched 198B in 15s (13B/s)
<tim> W: Failed to fetch http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'extras.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<tim> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<tim> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBotK1> tim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tim> Sorry about that
<BluesKaj> tim, I'll repeat : open kpackagekit and look for the source repository listed in the error and remove it , or look in software sources and do the same
<palqka> tim try to change to main server
<palqka> or give it to choose the best for you
<MikHel> tim: Can you upen 'extra.ubuntu.com' and security.ubuntu.com in a browser?
<tim> I have KPackageKit open.  How do I find the source repository?
<tim> Is /dists/maverick the repository?
<TNZ_> I mikhel : I was thinking about simple scripts you find in /etc/rc*.d or /etc/init.d ... you add "su -" stuff in this king of scripts
 * palqka 
<MikHel> TNZ_: I know but I want to shift away from init.d since that is what ubuntu is doing.
<tim> I can open security.ubuntu.com yes
<TNZ_> yep, I known ... may be in the man pages of "service" command ?
<MikHel> TNZ_: reading what the man page of su says, it starts a shell in which it executes the command, so I fear init will not follow to the actual executable
<tim> what next?
<TNZ_> MikHel, I just read le service manpage, in fact it refers to /etc/init.d scripts ... no more idea :/
<TNZ_> -le +the
<ouba> hello
<TNZ_> hi
<TNZ_> tim, can you try the second URL
<TNZ_> ?
<ouba> if someone use kdenlive, could you export to format with mp3 ?
<ouba> when I try one of them, it claims libmp3lame is not availble
<tim> I get an error can't find www.extra.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> tim, choose settings , then find the repository ending with gpg if it exists , how it could have got there is a mystery
<TNZ_> normal, the server does not exist
<ouba> I searched on various ubuntu forums or directly on kdenlive website, with no success :(
<tim> I don't see anything with gpg in it...
<TNZ_> tim, find the repository using extra.ubuntu.com and uncheck the line ... it's gonna be removed from the list currently in use
<TNZ_> and then you could update normally
<BajK_> Is it possible that I buy another graphics card to attach a third monitor to my computer?
<BajK_> with Kubuntu
<tim> There are 2: deb and deb-src both with the same line - extras.ubuntu.comubuntu/maverick main.  Should I uncheck them both?
<BluesKaj> tim,, could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list pls.
<BluesKaj> oops , gotta , ups guy is here wth my new grphics card ...bbl
<TNZ_> yes tim, uncheck the 2
<tim> I ran software update after I unchecked them but still get "Error htp//securityubuntu.com moverick-security Release.gpg
<TNZ_> tim ... mOverick ?
<tim> sorry...  Maverick-security Release.gpg
<TNZ_> weird ... I'm using ubuntu 10.4 and a full depository update goes like an arrow ... maybe, because you're using 10.10 and there are several guys updating ? :/
<BajK_> hm, I am going to put another nvidia graphics card in my pc and attach another 24 inch monitor
<palqka> u sounds like zombie
<palqka> :D
<tim> I don't know.  10.10 seems more stable than 10.4 did.  I had lots of trouble when I tried 10.4.  Very minor problems with 10.10.  It's been running well for 4 days and that's 3 days longer than I ever got the 3 times I tried to install 10.4
<MikHel> TNZ_: I was going about it the wrong way. The executable I want to run has a -u and -g flag to specify under what userid and groupid it runs :)
<TNZ_> MikHel > Great !
<MikHel> Going to reboot to make sure it starts alright :-D See you guys after this short break!
<MikHel> TNZ_: It worked perfectly! :D
<ouba> for information, on ubuntu, we need to activate medibuntu reposity and install those version of mpeg, etc ...
<ouba> bye
<tuspas> hy guys can someone please help me get my umts modem get working on my eeepc ?
<tuspas> i think i configured the networkmanager right
<tuspas> but i cant gat a connection
<silentz0r> Hello, after updating today (I think my kernel was updated as well) I am having trouble with the Nvidia graphics.
<silentz0r> I tried nvidia-xconfig, but it didn't work, i tried disabling and re-enabling the Nvidia drivers, didn't work
<tuspas> what problems you exactly have ?
<silentz0r> well, no desktop effects, no accelerated graphics
<silentz0r> even though the Nvidia drivers seem to be Active
<tuspas> nvidia-settings ?
<silentz0r> what about it?
<tuspas> try this out if you cansee ther somefing
<silentz0r> nothing useful so far, detects my graphics card
<silentz0r> brb
<bepraaa> Hey guys, I'm currently on 10.04 and have been awaiting the upgrade to 10.10.
<bepraaa> When it didn't pop up a message to ask me to upgrade (as it's been doing as long as I can remember),
<bepraaa> I tried to use apt to do it manually.
<bepraaa> But it appears that 10.10 STILL hasn't hit the repos.
<silentz0r> back, i just restarted my machine and it showed me this big splash screen saying "Nvidia Beta Driver"
<bepraaa> Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<silentz0r> so anyone else having graphics issues after updating kubuntu 10.10 ?
<bepraaa> Not I.
<bepraaa> But while you're here, how did you update?
<silentz0r> apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<bepraaa> My system hasn't popped up the notice yet, and my attempts to cajole it have failed.
<bepraaa> I have tried those numerous times.
<bepraaa> As well as dist-upgrade.
<Diziara> bepraaa, try the info on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<silentz0r> actually, i have noticed that my system was acting weird yesterday as well
<silentz0r> graphics-wise
<walrus> Hello everyone :-) I'm on a fresh install of Kubuntu 10.10, and I'm experiencing a little problem running AWN: "glib.GError: Icon 'gtk-missing-image' not present in theme"... What I could figure out on forums is that oxygen theme, which is the default KDE theme I presume, is missing this icon... anyone knows anything about that?
<bepraaa> Diziara: Thanks, I'll take a look at that.
<bepraaa> walrus: You could try adding the icon manually or switching themes.
<bepraaa> Diziara: Fixed it thanks a bunch!
<walrus> bepraaa: hum I'd prefer adding it manually, could you point me out on how to do this? I'm farily new to linux :p
<walrus> but why would this so important icon be missing from such a largely used theme as oxygen?
<bepraaa> I don't know how one would add it manually...
<bepraaa> I don't know why it's missing from the theme...it may be that there is a path problem or a typo somewhere.
<walrus> I see... I choose Kubuntu over Ubuntu mainly to have KDE+oxygen, what a shame...
<bepraaa> I would google up a way to add it manually before you do anything else.
<tim> Can anyone tell me how to get the firefox shortcut into the panel.  I installed it through the KPackageKit but I can't find it in the panel
<bepraaa> It's in your menu.
<bepraaa> Just drag it from there to where ever you want it.
<bepraaa> But, if you mean it's not in the menu either, you'll have to right click on the "K" button
<bepraaa> and select the menu editor.
<bepraaa> Then you just add an entry and put "firefox" as the command.
<tim> I tried that.  It doesn't open it up.  Do I need to enter  a working path?
<bepraaa> Try running firefox in a terminal.
<tim> that doesn't work.  Is there more to the command than just Firefox or a path?
<bepraaa> Nope.
<bepraaa> Every command should just work.
<bepraaa> Does it say "command not found" or something else?
<Mamarok> tim: tried mozilla in krunner? (Alt+F2)
<Mamarok> the executable is called mozilla-firefox IIRC
<bepraaa> "firefox" always worked for me, except on the unbranded packages.
<tim> I must be missing something because it doesn't seem to work.  If I search in the K menu it shows a sproket with Firefox and I can left click and run it but I can't right click it or drag it anywhere
<James147> tim: what are you tring to do exactly? (and what isent working?)
<tim> James147: I installed Firefox thru the KPackageKit.  I can't find the shortcut or executable anywhere to add to the K Menu.  I can however open the K Menu and search for Firefox.  It shows me a sprocket and says  Firefox.  I can click and run it but I can't right click it or drag it anywhere.
<tim> James147:  I am pretty good with computers but am only 4 days into my Kubuntu experience...
<James147> tim: what version of kbuntu do you ajhve?
<tim> 10.10
<James147> s/ajhve/have/
<James147> tim: and I take it you installed "Firefox Web Browser" from kpackagekit?
<tim> yes
<tim> tim: test
<James147> tim: can you paste the output of "dpkg --status firefox | grep Status" ?
<tim> do you want me to type that into a terminal or a run command?
<James147> tim: terminal
<tim> James147: it says "Ok Installed" unless I typed something wrong.  Should it have come back with more?
<James147> tim: nop, thats what I was looking for :)   (note the grep part fo the command filters the output from dpkg)
<James147> tim: and running "firefox" in a terminal launches it?
<tim> I have to run.  Back in 15 or 20 if u r still here.  Thanks
<pegasusbil> has enyone successfully installed kubuntu on a netbook?
<James147> pegasusbil: why? are you having problems? (have done it on my asus eeepc 1005ha)
<James147> !pm | pegasusbil
<ubottu> pegasusbil: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<pegasusbil> sorry i am new using irc
<James147> pegasusbil: np, how long is it taking? and ahs it stalled at a spific point?
<pegasusbil> it does stall during installation...tapping enter gets it running again, after 40 min  i gave up
<James147> pegasusbil: :S did you select to download the updates and extra packages during the installer?
<pegasusbil> yes
<James147> pegasusbil: when you didnt have a internet connection?
<pegasusbil> yes
<James147> ...
<James147> pegasusbil: try it again :) this time dont tell it to download things if it dosent have an  internet connection
<pegasusbil> i will give it another try.....i have it running on dell xps1210 right now, but i want the battery life of a netbook
<James147> pegasusbil: you wont get the battery life of a netbook just by isntalling software...
<pegasusbil> i realize that, i rather use my netbook instead of this dell LT which I am runnig now
<James147> pegasusbil: o you ahve a seprate netbook :)
<pegasusbil> yes
<pegasusbil> i am reinstalling on the netbook as we speak
<pulaski> Hi, I run kubuntu 10.04 LTS lucid linux and I recently upgraded to kde 4.5.1. After the upgrade every time I login to kde kde now runs a program called kdesudo that opens 2 dialog boxes that prompt me for my password again, one after the other so I have to enter it twice. This makes 3 times I have to login. I'd like to skip these 2 extra logins. Does anyone have any ideas how to do this?
<James147> pulaski: what program is kdesudo trying to execte?
<backros> hello, i was on ubuntu 10.04 trying to apt-get intall something, and my computer froze so i restarted it, and now i get an 'initramfs' shell at boot i don't know why :( i can access my linux partition /dev/sda5 with ext2explore when i'm on windows
<James147> backros: how full is the drive/
<pulaski> thanks for responding James147, nice to see you again. I'm unsure  which program kdesudo is trying to execute. I havn't noticed anything other than kdesudo on the title bar of the dialog boxes.
<backros> James147, the linux partition? how can i know from there?
<James147> pulaski: kdesudo should tell you inside the dialog
<pulaski> I'll look again thanks.
<pulaski> James147: i'll look again thanks.
<backros> James147, it shouldn't be full anyway
<James147> backros: easiest way would be to boot into a live cd mount the drive and run "df -l"
<bepraaa> backros: You might try looking at the kernel log in the initramfs shell.
<bepraaa> IDK what the command for that is though.
<bepraaa> "dmesg" might also give some info.
<backros> the thing is that i don't have two computers so i must reboot to try what you say
<backros> so i'll try dmesg, and something else?
<bepraaa> I was afraid of that...
<bepraaa> Well, if you find yourself rebooting for some reason, take a few seconds to read the logs ;)
<bepraaa> You can use less to read them from /var/log.
<bepraaa> gtg guys, see you later.
<backros> James147, since i don't have a live cd right now, do you have any other suggestion for the initramfs shell besides dmesg and /var/log?
<backros> i'll try these for now
<tim> James147:  Still around?
<James147> yup
<James147> tim: I take running "firefox" in a terminal launches it?
<tim> I can't run Firefox from a terminal.  If I click on the K Menu and type Firefox in the search bar it shows a sprocket and Firefox and I can left click and run it but I cannot left click or drag it.
<tim> James147: sorry I meant - I cannot Right click or drag it.
<James147> tim: what error do you get when you try running it from terminal?
<James147> (note that its "firefox" with a lowercase F)
<sh1ft3d> did you check the last time the firefox file was modified?
<backros> some of the error messages i get before the initramfs shell appears are: "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at..."; "mount /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory" (same for /sys and /proc); "target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init" "no init found trying init= bootarg"; then i found nothing particular in dmesg (i wouldn't know even if there was) and /var/log doesn't exist
<sh1ft3d> Hmmm, thats crazy
<James147> backros: have you tried an older kernel?
<tim> James147: it doesn't do anything from a terminal. The prompt just sits there.
<sh1ft3d> Does the username and host machine appear?
<tim> Sh1ft3d: I removed and installed it again today.
<James147> tim: whats the output of "which 'firefox'"?
<backros> James147, i removed all the old kernels from the grub editor :( but i think some of them are still installed
<tim> James147: I don't understand "which 'firefox'" please be more specific.  Do you want me to type that into a terminal?
<sh1ft3d> type in ps
<James147> tim: in a terminal type:     which 'firefox'
<sh1ft3d> and see if any firefox processes are running
<backros> James147, /boot appears empty from ext2explore
<tim> James147: it says    usr/bin/firefox
<James147> tim: what happens if you run:   /usr/bin/firefox   ?
<backros> no other idea?
<ranmaruhibikiya> Hi ppl
<ranmaruhibikiya> I have a problem with kubuntu 10.10, showing japanese chars on gtk apps
<ranmaruhibikiya> kubuntu 10.04 works great with it, but this new one...
<ranmaruhibikiya> I'm using UIM
<tim> That did it!  I also went to menu editor and modified the command line.  Fantastic, thanks for your help!
<James147> tim: not sure why just running 'firefox' dident work...
<James147> tim: whats the output of:   echo "$PATH"     ?
<James147> tim: I would also look inside ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu   and see if it contains firefox.desktop ... that stores all the changes between the system and your menus
<tim> how do I paste it to the screen?  Last time I tried I got a message from FloodBot
<James147> !pastebin | tim
<ubottu> tim: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<James147> tim: pasteing about 2-3 lines if ine though
<tim> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<James147> tim: :) you need to hit paste! then copy the link of the age it takes yo to :)
<tim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<tim> Sorry I'm missing a step but the end of that is the result of the echo "$PATH" command
<James147> tim: that looks fine... still dosent explain why '/usr/bin/firefox' works ad just 'firefox' hangs :S
<tim> James147: I have to run again to pick up my son.  I'll look through the menus as you suggested.  Thanks for you help.
<rysiek|pl> James147, tim: `which firefox` -> run in terminal
<pulaski> James147: Hi again, I think I discovered more or less what's happening. KdeSudo is asking for permission to mount two of several devices I have configured on my box.
<pulaski> James147: I'm unsure which devices kdesudo is asking permission for but I can live with the extra logins for now. My config is complicated so I'll have to do more analyis.
<James147> pulaski: if you want to mount drives on boot the best place is to add an entry for them in /etc/fstab
<pulaski> James147: Thanks for responding. I'm happy with my fstab and all my devices are mounting correctly. Like I said, my config is complicated so I'l live with the logins for now. BTW you may recall a clipboard problem I was having the last time we spoke. It was a bug. After a couple of updates things just started working correctly again. Thanks for all your help.
<Mamarok> why not setting that in the System Settings? Easier to do than editing fstab
<Mamarok> SystemSettings -> Removable Devices
<James147> Mamarok: because editing it in system settings does it on a peruser basis, /etc/fstab does it during the eairly boot stages
<James147> (hence the asking for the password after login)
<pulaski> James147: Near as I can figure.
<otswim> hi: i'm trying to upgrade to 10.10 with this instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu but i can't do step 2: i don't have such a menu in kpackagekit
<otswim> these
<James147> otswim: what version are you on?
<otswim> 10.04
<James147> otswim: run this in a terminal: "sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade"
<otswim> James147: i have some GPG errors with 'update', should i fix them first?
<James147> otswim: for what repo
<otswim> James147: actually now i've got this error message: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/277204/
<James147> otswim: you connected to the internet?
<otswim> yes
<otswim> James147: sudo do-release-upgrade Checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found
<James147> otswim: to fix that error you could try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4952791&postcount=10
<James147> (the previous one that is)
<otswim> James147: it "fetched" successfully
<James147> otswim: as for the do-relea... try: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
#kubuntu 2010-10-19
<otswim> James147: thanks it's upgrading
<otswim> i need to go bye
<kkerwin> Hi. How do I combine multiple RAR files (.r00, .r01, .r02 ... etc) into a single ISO image?
<James147> kkerwin: extract the .rar file... it should know what to do with it :)
<kkerwin> James147: Using ark?
<James147> kkerwin: yup
<kkerwin> James147: Thanks.
<kkerwin> James147: All I have is the .r## files, not the .rar index.
<James147> kkerwin: then try the .r00 file
<kkerwin> James147: Cool.
<kkerwin> James147: Ok. That **is** slick.
<silentz0r> hello, I have a problem with compositing on Kubuntu 10.10
<silentz0r> I am using nvidia geforce GT 320M
<silentz0r> Driver version 260.19.06 (for some reason I see a splash screen that says Nvidia Beta Drivers when i restart my laptop)
<silentz0r> I cannot enable/disable desktop effects, and when i mouseover the window manipulation buttons they start "flickering" between the actual button and my desktop
<sh1ft3d> hmmm
<Guest77529> hi all
<Kubuntu-KDE> i have a problem with kubuntu 10.10
<Kubuntu-KDE> no one can help me?
<Kubuntu-KDE> sounds good!
<moetunes> Kubuntu-KDE:  you need to say what your problem is
<decusgeek> Has anyone been able to get Ubuntu One working on 10.10?
<moetunes> decusgeek:  I found there was a beta for the ubuntuone kde client available from a ppa if your interested in that - I don't know any other way
<decusgeek> If you wouldn't mind. ubuntuone loads from the repository, but can't be configured.
<Kubuntu-KDE>  i`ve installed two languages, when i was in ubuntu, i add notification area widget and press Ctrl+Shift to change my typing language; but in kubuntu, i can`t change my typing language, how ever i change shortcut to Ctrl+L, but again i can`t type with my another language!
<Kubuntu-KDE> no one can help me in this issue?
<moetunes> decusgeek:  http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2010/08/ubuntu-one-in-kubuntu-1010.html
<moetunes> Kubuntu-KDE:  I only use the one language here - if noone else knows now ask again in a bit :]
<decusgeek> moetunes: Looks like a good starting point. Many thanks.
<moetunes> np :]
<nbnds> is kubuntu/KDE snappier on an older laptop than ubuntu, whats your experience? if i would strip down all animations and stuff?
<moetunes> nbnds:  kde is a bit more hungry for resources then other desktops - maybe look at flubox or lxde
<moetunes> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<nbnds> and using fluxbox i can use the same software as i can i kubuntu?
<moetunes> yep sure
<ussher_> Im sure i remeber in Konqueror being able to right-click, select properties of an MP3 file and being able to see its ID3 tags.  However its not there anymore.  Do i need a plugin for konqueror to see the ID3 tags now?
<ussher_> on 10.04
<moetunes> ussher_:  you could try in konsole   apt-cache search konqueror | grep plugin   to see what's available
<ussher_> moetunes: cheers.  so you think konqueror now does require a plugin to see the id3 tag then.
<moetunes> ussher_:  I would have no idea - I haven't used it for ages
<ussher_> yeah, me neither.  Im wondering if the functionality got lost going from KDE3 to KDE4.  or maybe i installed a plugin that i cant remmber now.
<ussher_> Thanks for your help.
<ussher_> there is a plugin "Music Man" but it was made in 2003 so im going to keep looking around
<sidhu> hi, i have a problem with setting resolution each time kubuntu restarts
<sidhu> what should i do?
<e_t_> What is your video card model?
<sidhu> it is Intel  82945G/GZ
<e_t_> OK. There are two options. You can use KRandR, which will reset your resolution after you log in, or you can create an xorg.conf file and specify the resolution there.
<sidhu> okay let me see what happens. thnka for response e_t_
<amibacha> hello
<amibacha> can anybody here help me eith smtp
<Ubuntu-LinuX> hello guys.....i nid your help here....
<Ubuntu-LinuX> i badly need your help guys especially those ubuntu experts
<valorie> Ubuntu-LinuX: ask your question
<Ubuntu-LinuX> ok
<Ubuntu-LinuX> can you teach me the step on how to dual boot ubuntu and xp?
<Ubuntu-LinuX> i have windows xp on my main hard disk and i want to install ubuntu on the other separate disk
<valorie> Ubuntu-LinuX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<valorie> however, you are more likely to find the help you want in #ubuntu
<valorie> this channel is specifically for Kubuntu, which is KDE on ubuntu
<matt__> haaaaaaaalp
<matt__> ive followed forum posts on ubuntu and cannot get it to work
<matt__> im trying to install kubuntu 6.06 on my imac g3
<valorie> 6.06?
<frogonwheels> matt__: any reason why you're not using 10.10 ?
<valorie> current is 10.10!
<matt__> i figured it wouldnt run on such an old computer
<valorie> that's not even supported anymore, is it?
<valorie> does it run from the liveCD?
<valorie> that's the way to check it
<frogonwheels> matt__: run the 10.10 liveCD and see if it works...
<matt__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405934
<matt__> okay, ill download one
<matt__> that thread lead me to where i am
<matt__> it showed a process of editting the xorg.conf file... it seemed to work for others in the thread
<matt__> just not for me
<valorie> matt, there is a version of 10.10 for Macs, I think
<matt__> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/releases/10.10/release/  this is the list of ports
<valorie> Mac (PowerPC) and IBM-PPC (POWER5) alternate install CD
<valorie>     For Apple Macintosh G3, G4, and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks as well as IBM OpenPower machines.
<matt__> any idea if i should do desktop or the alternate install
<matt__> the desktop install also mentions that its for G3, etc
<valorie> are you trying to save anything on that hard drive?
<valorie> if not, the liveCD is pretty simple
<matt__> nope
<valorie> it's a bigger download
<valorie> but there isn't much load on the servers now
<valorie> it's been out over a week
<matt__> so if i try the live cd and it does not work (crashes), that means it wont work on my system and i should try an older/different distro?
<valorie> it probably wouldn't crash
<valorie> just wouldn't run
<valorie> there is a #kde-mac channel on freenode
<matt__> the way the computer handles is now is just giving me a blank screen, the i pull up the command prompt and follow the instructions given in the forum thread, all goes to plan until i get to a loading screen that never loads
<valorie> which might be able to guide you better if the liveCD doesn't run
<valorie> :(
<valorie> 6.06 is older than I've ever run, I think
<matt__> ill see if they can help, thank you for your time
<valorie> best of luck
<valorie> http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/2010/10/13/kubuntu-10-10/ <=== good review
<valorie> my apologies, 6.06 still is support
<valorie> supported
<leigh> anybody know a supported program to put mp3's onto ipod
<bazhang> which ipod
<leigh> i use gtkpod but it has some difficulties
<leigh> ipod nano
<bazhang> rhythmbox seems not to work, at least here
<leigh> yeah i also couldnt get rythmbox to work
<leigh> should one just try to install itunes with wine ??
<valorie> amarok works for a lot of people, but not everyone
<bazhang> gtkpod does somewhat work then?
<valorie> ipodguide = How to get your ipod (or other media device) work with amarok 2: http://wp.me/pKriD-9
<leigh> yeah it seems to dislke certain mp3s
<bazhang> virtual machine with windows
<leigh> asks for mp4va library or something
<Felix[tm]> Someone using Kubuntu 10.10 on a Thinkpad x61?
<Felix[tm]> I have some problems with the desktoeffects
<Felix[tm]> If I move my mouse to the upper left I get the windowpreviews, but only for a second, then they disappear
<Felix[tm]> I only see the windowtitles and icons then
<Felix[tm]> also it doesn't display the window preview if I move my mouse over the taskbar
<nayate> also have some problems with interface too
<Felix[tm]> this all worked like a breeze qith 10.04
<Felix[tm]> I wonder what's to blame. INTEl drivers oder KDE...
<nayate> wich icq client is better for kde?
<Felix[tm]> I use iRSSI ;)
<Felix[tm]> Hm, how do I configure my Dualhead permamently?
<Felix[tm]> seems it forgets it after I log off
<Guest82375> hello
<pucko-> Hello. Just upgraded to 10.10, but sound stopped working. Anyone know why?
<valorie> can you open up Kmix and see if anything is muted?
<volodya> also, open system settings->multimedia, and see which device is the preferred one.
<valorie> right, that was going to be my next suggestion
<valorie> also to ask exactly what you mean -- no system sounds? no sound in an app? no sound in flash?
<valorie> etc.
<pucko-> valorie, oh, that fixed it :-)
<valorie> what did?
<valorie> Kmix?
<pucko-> sound works now. but kmix only shows one volume control.
<pucko-> yes, kmix
<valorie> hmmm
<pucko-> but it doesn't matter that much right now. just strange.
<valorie> you might need to install pavucontrol
<valorie> and go through all your devices
<pucko-> no kde tool for that?
<valorie> well, if you do it once
<valorie> you shouldn't have to do it again
<valorie> kmix should show everything
<pucko-> oh ok.
<valorie> I think for most it does
<valorie> didn't for me either, though
<valorie> now they are all there
<valorie> I think we are lacking a bit of PA that hasn't been updated and released yet
<mvk> how do we get into Ubuntu/Kubuntu development, we would like to add geolocation to the timezone screen for the installation
<mvk> so we need to modify the 'setup', were do we start?
<mvk> this here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization says that its 'The process of customizing or "remastering" Ubuntu installation CDs is not especially complex, but it is a little tedious and finicky.'
<mvk> but we need to create a production stable image after modification, NEED HELP
<Mamarok> mvk: please ask in #kubuntu-devel, and be patient
<Mamarok> no need to shout
<mvk> thx, i am patient
<valorie> that does look both tedious and finicky!
<Loadus> Can someone tell me what does it mean when sudo lshw says that my audiocard is UNCLAIMED? My card is currently mutedeadmurderdeathkill when last night everything was fine and dandy ...
<valorie> loadus, I don't know, but -- have you installed updates recently?
<valorie> what version of Kub. are you running?
<Loadus> I had a huge battle with pulseaudio couple of days ago, which ended with removing it and using ALSA instead - it worked 100%. I had to do this because of some WINE programs.
<Loadus> I'm using 10.10 atm
<Loadus> I think this is a driver/module issue
<valorie> hmmm
<Loadus> not sure though, but ALSA can't find the card anymore - just came back from win7 and the card works ok.
<valorie> 10.10 is designed to work with PA
<Loadus> I know, but I can't use pulseaudio
<valorie> you've tried alsamixer from the cli?
<Loadus> I loose all the mixer options and audiocontrol
<Loadus> yes, alsamixer says no cards
<valorie> woah
<Loadus> and this worked last night lol
<valorie> did you by any chance change backends?
<valorie> and does your test phonon button give you sound?
<Loadus> no, I don't think that anything was installed between restarts
<Loadus> the test button gives a nag from ALSA saying that it doesn't work
<valorie> you can check in systemsettings
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> you might try installing gstreamer rather than xine
<Loadus> this would be easier if I understood the driver framework of linux
<valorie> and see how that works for you
<Loadus> gstreamer?
<Loadus> ok, I'll try that
<valorie> there are two right now: phonon-xine, and phonon-gstreamer
<valorie> gstreamer was very buggy for awhile, but has recently been cleaned up lots
<Loadus> I'm more worried about that label UNCLAIMED in the hardware list
<valorie> there is work on phonon-vlc also, but it hasn't been released yet
<Loadus> to me, it says "no driver installed"
<valorie> could very well be
<valorie> sound in linux....
<valorie> bleah
<Loadus> if I'm not completely wrong, some module has gone fubar
<Loadus> aye
<volodya> why exactly is phonon having anything to do with xine, as opposed to poking at alsa directly?
<valorie> googling has always brought me through
<Loadus> I'd rather be poking my card .. to see if there's some module conflict/error
<valorie> volodya: everything is in layers and layers these days
<Loadus> but I don't know how
<volodya> and, in fact, does not phonon talk to pulseaudio now? It would be very strange if there's 'xine' level in between
<valorie> volodya: there is
<valorie> however, Loadus has uninstalled PA
<valorie> which is yet another wrinkle
<valorie> phonon uses xine, gst or vlc as a backend
<valorie> even mplayer
<Loadus> I fixed it.
<Loadus> sudo modprobe snd-ice1724
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> cool, that turned it back on?
<Loadus> soundcard's relay just clicked and phonon reported that switching to the card
<valorie> NICE
<Loadus> modprobe command turned it back on
 * Felix[tm] still tries to figure out what aprtly breaks the desktop effects...
<Loadus> I just blindly used that, since I know the module name
<Loadus> desperate measures
<Loadus> heh
<Loadus> I remembered that command from tweaking the firewire port
<Loadus> still not sure what it does
<Loadus> lol
<Felix[tm]> it loads the driver for your soundcard?
<valorie> tickles the innards
<valorie> :-)
<Felix[tm]> add the modules to load it at startup
<Felix[tm]> somewhere unter /etc/modprobe or so, don't remeber the exact location
<Loadus> I'd like to know what killed the module in the first place
<Felix[tm]> 0~1~3~no idea...
<Loadus> yea
<Loadus> linux needs a unified sound architecture .. no more layers and new backends
<Loadus> : /
<Felix[tm]> yep... another nail in the coffin...
<Loadus> well anyhoo, thanks for your time, got to remember that modprobe thingy
<valorie> isn't PA supposed to be that unified sound arch.?
<Felix[tm]> like others where suppoosed before...
<valorie> right
<Loadus> I had the feeling that pulseaudio is just an alternative for ALSA
<valorie> unfortunately, there is about a bazillion cards and etc to work with
<Felix[tm]> yep
<Loadus> when looking at the schematic at wikipedia I get chills .. it's complicationmaximusmayhem
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> and all previous attempts have gotten as far as they did
<valorie> and then exhaustion and perhaps madness for the developers
<valorie> poor things!
<Felix[tm]> awany of you guys uses a INTEL onboard Graphic card?
<Felix[tm]> I can't figure out where my problem is
<Felix[tm]> euther Plasma's gone AWOL or the INTEL driver
<Loadus> I used intel integrated on a previous rendernode I had
<Loadus> but that was hmmm .. 9.04
<Felix[tm]> I had no problems with 9.x and 10.04....
<Felix[tm]> it's really strange, all effects are there, but on some of them the window previews are  missing
<Felix[tm]> they work fpr alt+tab
<Loadus> I've had some window render issues here too
<Felix[tm]> but not for hovering the mouse over the taskbar (gre rectangles) or moving the mouse tu the upper left corner (peviews appear for a second and disappear)
<Loadus> especially with the new kpackagekit thingy
<Felix[tm]> the windows on the Desktop render fine
<Loadus> well it could be videomemory issue
<Felix[tm]> had some small issues with firefoy an longa pages where srolling only partially refreshed the Window
<Loadus> the card is just not providing the preview information
<Felix[tm]> but I believe activating vsync fixed it
<Felix[tm]> Loadus: Hm, any idea how to fix? ;)
<Loadus> no idea
<valorie> kpackagekit -- what does that have to do with rendering?
<bigbrovar> is anyone else having issues with bluedevil on 10.10?
<Loadus> the text on the description doesn't render on my installation
<bigbrovar> I cant get it to pair with my N900 and also sending files to the device fails
<bigbrovar> I tried to use another device but all it shows is the mac address and not the name of the bluetooth device
<bigbrovar> funny thing is it worked fine when I was on lucid.
<Felix[tm]> seems many things worked fine on Lucid... I can feel your pain...
<Felix[tm]> didn't try BT yet
<bigbrovar> is anyone else having this issue? I want to know if to file a bug or whether to  file a bug on the issue
<Loadus> file a bug and see what the devs say
<bigbrovar> Loadus: thanks .. can anyone tell me that tool which assist in filing bugs on UBuntu.. ubuntu-bug?
<valorie> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<akis> does the 10.10 .iso downloadable file work as liv cd too?
<akis> does the 10.10 .iso downloadable file work as live cd too?
<deu> I am running MW 1.15. I have added these two lines to my LocalSettings.php:  $wgRCMaxAge = 30 * 24 * 3600;
<deu> $wgRCLinkLimits = array( 50, 100, 250, 500, 1000, 3000, 6000, 10000 );
<deu> I have run the maintenance script to re-populate the Recent Changes table. When I request more than 500 changes, I still can only see the most recent 500 changes. What other parameter is limiting how many changes I can see?
<FloodBotK1> deu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Felix[tm]> Loadus: Found a solution for my Desktopefects
<Loadus> what did you do
<Felix[tm]> Loadus: Under the Style for Aplications
<Felix[tm]> set to low resolution slow CPU
<Felix[tm]> don't kno how it's called in the english version, I have a german KDE
<Felix[tm]> however, my CPU isn't THAT slow....
<Felix[tm]> but as long as it works...
<Felix[tm]> after all this is a three year old subnotebook
<Loadus> sounds like it really is because of the shared memory architecture that the intel integrated video uses
<Felix[tm]> Yeah, maybe I going to gig around if I can increase shared mememory
<Loadus> it's probably in the BIOS settings
<Loadus> 32, 64, 128MB
<Loadus> glad you got it working
<Felix[tm]> I wonder what's the name for the kernel module for the card
<Felix[tm]> last think bugging me seems to be a real bug
<Felix[tm]> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=90430
<Felix[tm]> seem sit's fixed in svn for 4.6
 * OzoNe a las buenas
<fayaz> hi, is there any way to get kmail working past the akonadi crash?
<Guillem__> Oxygen style does not handle correctly styled-panel frames with 0 margin-borders when qgl-widget is inside the frame.
<nayate> guys, need converter avi to dvd, what can i use?
<bazhang> nayate, devede
<nayate> thx a lot
<otswim> hi, i've upgraded to 10.10 and now i have a problem on boot: "modprobe: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35.22-generic/modules.dep no such file or directory" but the system still boots normally after a few seconds
<Kalidarn> is gtk-oxygen-engine installed by default on kubuntu?
<Marchitos> i have a big problem with kubuntu 10.10
<Marchitos> sometimes ksnapshot start itself
<Kalidarn> what do you mean starts itself?
<Marchitos> i open the desktop
<Marchitos> and puf
<Marchitos> ksnapshi appears
<Kalidarn> you  mean when you login?
<Marchitos> and it start with an infinite loop
<Marchitos> yes
<Kalidarn> is it set as a program to start up with KDE?
<Marchitos> maybe..
<Marchitos> but strange!
<Marchitos> another question..
<Marchitos> when my battery is low
<Kalidarn> i can't remember but doesn't kde auto start applications that are open when you shut down?
<Marchitos> i go checking :)
<Marchitos> powerdevil tell me: can't switch to profile " "
<Marchitos> it seems that there is a missing profile..
<Marchitos> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<johnny77> I recently installed kubuntu and wondering if there was a way to add or remove programs from the main desktop.
<Peace-> johnny77: ?
<Peace-> kpackagekit
<Peace-> or konsole
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove --purge name1 name2 name3
<johnny77> I don't want to remove the program completely, just the icon, or add a launcher for another program.
<Peace-> mm edit your menu
<Peace-> right clicl on the kde icon bar
<Peace-> click
<johnny77> there is kmail, system settings, and dolphin across the top. Can I add launcher here for other programs.
<Peace-> menu editor
<johnny77> I'm in the netbook version if that makes a difference.
<Peace-> mmm netbook mm
<Peace-> give me a screenshot
<Peace-> i have the normal stuff
<johnny77> sorry, didn't notice the time, have to go.. be back later.
<johnny77> On the search and launch screen, at the top there are four icons: rekong, kmail, system settings & dolphin. Is there a way to add other launchers to this area?
<neo_> hi guys... some help please...
<neo_> anyone...
<neo_> ?
<BluesKaj> !ask | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<neo_> Ok
<neo_> i just upgraded to Lucid Lynx
<neo_> and everything is just screwed up
<neo_> my ATI card is not detected
<neo_> +
<neo_> I don't get any sound... :-(
<neo_> I have an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 and Realtek High Def Sound Card
<neo_> please help...
<neo_> anybody who can help me ?
<BluesKaj> neo_:  what have you tried so far to fix the problem
<neo_> I tried to install the driver again by using Jockey
<neo_> but it says that The driver is already activated
<neo_> however, the Catalyst control center throws up an error saying ATI card not found while starting up
<neo_> About the sound, I'm yet to start on that
<BluesKaj> neo_,  open a terminal and type alsamixer, make sure the ctrls are turned up by using the arrow keys to navigate , and make sure all the boxes at the bottom don't have M for muted
<neo_> ya...trying that now...
<neo_> <BluesKaj> I turned everything up
<neo_> :-D
<neo_> BluesKaj... thanks it worked like a charm :-D
<BluesKaj> good :)
<neo_> some help on ATI card pls ...
<neo_> Thanks man !
<BluesKaj> which ati ?
<neo_> HD 4570 Mobility Radeon
<BluesKaj> ok, what's the problem?
<neo_> the problem is that when I start Catalyst, it says that ATI card not found
<nobarking> Hey everyone...
<nobarking> What do you guys think of Chakra?
<neo_> BluesKaj I'm pasting the exact message->
<neo_> There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.
<neo_> No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly.
<neo_> Please install the ATI driver appropriate for you ATI hardware, or configure using aticonfig.
<FloodBotK1> neo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> neo_,  open a terminal run aticonfig
<neo_> doing ...
<neo_> BluesKaj , lots of command help
<BluesKaj> neo_,  ?
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | neo_
<ubottu> neo_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<neo_> It gives me lots of options on how to use the command
<neo_> http://imagebin.org/119240
<neo_> help guys...
<tester123121> hi
<ubuntu__> Hello! Anybody free for little help?
<chuckf> ubuntu__: what is it that you need a little help with?
<ubuntu__> I'm on live session now. I installed Kubuntu 10.10 but I get bad performance with official ATI driver
<ubuntu__> I have integrated Radeon HD3200
<chuckf> I don't use ATI, but can you define 'bad performance'
<Peace-> ubuntu__: well... ati has made a bad new driver
<Peace-> a lots of video card has problem with the new kernel
<ubuntu__> before that, I was on slackware and KDE 4.4, and kde performance was better
<Peace-> ubuntu__: kernel and driver that is
<Peace-> ubuntu__: try kubuntu 10.0
<Peace-> ubuntu__: try kubuntu 10.04
<Peace-> 10.10 is still buggy
<ubuntu__> I'm now on 10.4 live session
<ubuntu__> will try this
<Peace-> remember new kernel= new problems
<ubuntu__> btw, pulse audio on 10.10 works perfect for me
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> ubuntu__: to me no
<ubuntu__> :)
<Peace-> pulse is like someting of evil
<ubuntu__> what card do You have (mine is Live!)
<Peace-> an intel integrated
<Peace-> alc861-vd
<ubuntu__> for the first time all notification sounds worked as it should
<Peace-> evil cad
<Peace-> card
<ubuntu__> OK, I will now install Kubuntu 10.04
<devurandom> Hi!
<ubuntu__> Is there any repo that I can add (with fresh software)
<devurandom> How do I get kde 4.5.2 onto kubuntu 10.04?
<devurandom> Is there a PPA providing it? kubuntu-ppa/backports doesnt, figured that out already.
<nobarking> devurandom: ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<devurandom> Without /backports?
<devurandom> nobarking: It does not seem to include any 4.5.2 updates for Lucid. Only one kde-l10n-4.4.5 (from 4.4.2) update.
<nobarking> There are no packages planned for Kubuntu 10.04 LTS, we recommend updating to 10.10 if you want to try the newest software, either upgrade to the release candidate or wait for the final release on Sunday.
<nobarking> --from kubuntu.org
<devurandom> Yes, s.a., I read that already.
<nobarking> so i guess you will have to upgrade or search through the PPAs see if someone will package it
<devurandom> But I dont want to move away from Lucid, and kde 4.5.1 is buggy...
<nobarking> i'm pretty sure someone will
<devurandom> Hm, is there a search for packages in ppas? I already know packages.ubuntu.com, but it probably doesnt cover ppas.
<johnny77> I have kubuntu installed with Ubuntu and when I logged into Kubuntu, it said I had an error with the menu applet. How do I restore this to the panel?
<nobarking> devurandom: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Guest81325> What is Android ?
<devurandom> There seem to be no repositories containing 4.5.2 :(
<devurandom> Guest81325: A software platform/operating system built on Linux and Java, created by Google.
<psynautic> anyone have trouble getting kopete to connect to local xmpp servers?
<Guest81325> devurandom: Thanks!
<jamil_1> hi, I have kubuntu 10.10. When I try to update from KpackageKit I get a 403 error. I am behind a proxy but I have set the http_proxy variable and the apt proxy. Update process works in the terminal. any suggestions ?
<fanti> hello! i like to upgrade from lucid to maverick, but sudo do-release-upgrade says "No new release found". what's wrong?
<psynautic> you might have your sources set to only lts releases
<surunveri> hi does anyone know this game called incursion? it seems to require 80x50 screen mode or somethnig liek that and the entire window cant be viewed at once. Any ideas how that could be fixed?:D
<surunveri> like the window doesnt fit on the screen
<surunveri> so nothing?:D
<psynautic> sorry surunveri, no clue
<lieuwe> hey, i'm looking for a simple to-do program that allows me to track time spent on each task, prefferably automatically exporting to a format like cvs, any ideas?
<Peace-> lieuwe: date
<Peace-> xD
<lieuwe> Peace-: :P
<lieuwe> seriously tho, any ideas?
<Peace-> lieuwe: i guess you should create a little script
<Peace-> on bash
<Peace-> i guess
<lieuwe> Peace-: ugh...
<Peace-> if you tape date
<Peace-> that give the time
<lieuwe> i
<lieuwe> id do it in python
<Peace-> do in python
<lieuwe> but i'd also preffer something that works :P
<Peace-> if you know that
<moshe> boa tarde
<dima_> hi
<dima_> can anyone help?
<dima_> when i connect hte iphone to kubuntu, i can browse the camera, but i cant open or copy files from there, anyone knows what is the poblem?
<dima_> can anyone help?
<dima_> when i connect hte iphone to kubuntu, i can browse the camera, but i cant open or copy files from there, anyone knows what is the poblem?
<psynautic> i've never tried, i have an android ;)
<dima_> when i connect hte iphone to kubuntu, i can browse the camera, but i cant open or copy files from there, anyone knows what is the poblem?
<dima_> when i connect hte iphone to kubuntu, i can browse the camera, but i cant open or copy files from there, anyone knows what is the poblem?
<psynautic> dima_ please don't spam, nobody here right now knows anything about it
<psynautic> what error do you get when you try to open a file?
<psynautic> it's probably a permissions issue
<psynautic> i didn't think you could even connect an iphone to kubuntu and get any access
<psynautic> without a lot of work, apple generally doesn't play nice with linux
<dima_> it works fine with ubuntu
<dima_> i get a message that says directory does not exist
<psynautic> gnome has some stuff that kde doesn't have (to my knowledge) for working with ipod products
<elena> Ciao a tutti
<neo_> guys... I am unable to install ATI driver on Kubuntu Lucid
<neo_> please help
<neo_> guys need some help... please respond
<neo_> regarding ATI Driver installation
<psynautic> which driver?
<neo_> fglrx
<neo_> driver
<psynautic> are you using apt-get?
<neo_> When I try to use Jockey to install the same, It throws up an error
<neo_> Jockey
<psynautic> what is the error?
<neo_> i'll paste it... gimme 10 secs
<neo_> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<psynautic> try 'jockey-text' at the command line
<neo_> k
<neo_> no output
<psynautic> sudo jockey-text
<neo_> Searching for available drivers...
<neo_> then returns back to prompt
<psynautic> hmm
<psynautic> well you can try to install the driver yourself with apt-get
<neo_> how ?
<psynautic> sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<neo_> the funny thing is , I had Karmic before I upgraded to Lucid, and it used to work like a charm with Karmic...
<psynautic> yea, it must be a bug
<neo_> ok.. i'll try it now
<neo_> its installling...
<neo_> Threw up an error and quit :-(
<neo_> Errors encountered while processing fglrx, fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-dev
<psynautic> ah, so the problem isn't jockey it's fglrx
<psynautic> what's teh error?
<neo_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<neo_> the whole thing is quite long... can I paste it here, or will it be flooding ?
<psynautic> use a paste site
<psynautic> pastebin
<neo_> i'm quite new... can u gimme the link?
<psynautic> http://pastebin.com/
<neo_> http://pastebin.com/aLsns9Ff
<psynautic> Consult the make.log in the build directory
<psynautic> /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.771/build/ for more information.
<psynautic> want to paste the make log?
<neo_> yes
<neo_> sure
<neo_> http://pastebin.com/s15k4VdR
<neo_> the log
<psynautic> do you have anything to update?
<psynautic> sudo apt-get update
<neo_> i already did run that...
<psynautic> it looks like, there is a problem in that .deb
<psynautic> im wondering if it was recently updated
<neo_> yes
<neo_> I updated to lucid today, if its what you mean
<psynautic> no, i mean, maybe they updated the fglrx package
<psynautic> and broke it
<psynautic> i know the version at release worked on my tv computer
<neo_> why make such buggy updates ?
<on3_g> hi to all
<dt_> i replaced my mother board, everything works but my sound card, even tho lspci shows it
<on3_g> is there a way to hide a device from the device notifier to make unmountable?
<dt_> nvick `DT`
<dt_> ...
<neo_> i did some searching and I read somewhere that the latest drivers are incompatible with the version of X bundled with lucid
<neo_> :-(
<psynautic> :/
<neo_> does it mean i've to re-install karmic?
<psynautic> or go to meerkat
<neo_> meerkat ?
<neo_> is it a version prior to karmic?
<neo_> or later?
<`DT`> so anyone got any ideas here?
<on3_g> hi, is there a way to hide a device from the device notifier to make unmountable?
<`DT`> what kind of device on3_g?
<on3_g> 'DT': mi sd card
<`DT`> should be able to from System Settings > Advanced > Removable Devicec
<`DT`> Devices*
<`DT`> if you enable mount management, you can pick and choose what gets mounted and what doesn't
<`DT`> nowm i need help getting my sound to actyally work instead of just telling me it works, when it doesn't
<`DT`> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<on3_g> `DT`: mi sd card act like mi home partition in my AAO, i need that nobody can unmount it
<`DT`> on3_g: is it the root partition as well?
<on3_g> `DT`: the root partition is the ssd disk of the AAO an my sd card is the home partition
<`DT`> i'm not sure where it is...but there is an area where you can decided who can mount and unmount...it used to be in Partition Manager
<`DT`> but that was back in 7.10, not sure now
<on3_g> `DT`: ok, thxs for your interest
<`DT`> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<`DT`> !PartitonManager
<`DT`> spelling fail
<`DT`> !PartitionManager
<ubottu> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<`DT`> on3_g: that should let you do it right there
<`DT`> !ALSA
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<`DT`> ok....everything i've done says there is nothing wrong with my sound card, yet i still have NO SOUND
<sdsdwerfg> fd
<realslix_> hi, I use synergy between 2 kubuntu desktop stations - both have german keyboard layout - but when I run synergys the client switch to english layout and server staz on german / how to solve this problem
<realslix_> thx
<gokudox> hi, is anything known about kopete being broken after upgrade to meerkat?
<UgaUga> Hello ? anybody awake here?
<UgaUga> Would need abit help , i would like to make a new kernel to my computer, i had old one that was optimised but after i upgraded it wont work anymore , any ideas how could i look what i have on the old one and getting the same settings to new one without going everything trough one by one?
<rossda> vorbeste cineva si romaneste ?
<dasKreech> gokudox: What kind of break
 * dasKreech isn't really here
<gokudox> dasKreech: well, symblos doesn't appear in systemtray, contact list = gone, after uninstall->reinstall k-menue-entry=gone, star via console only...
<gokudox> last but notleast, connection services list = empty and so are modules
<e01> hello
<e01> how can i add usb flash drive as local repository
<gokudox> since reinstall, reconfigure didn't help i don't know what to do now
<apoi> Hi! Is there an administrator of kubuntuforums.net present?
<gokudox> a second question, do i need the lucid-backports repository added?? i don't really know what that's good for, so i kept it deactivated after upgrading
<soon> .
<jschall> how do i get firefox integrated with kde properly in 10.10?
<jschall> it looks wrong, it doesn't know what to do with downloaded files
<jschall> it's a kludge, but rekonq is obviously not quite there yet.
<jschall> rekonq constantly crashes
<yossarian> hi guys
<yossarian> i need some help
<yossarian> can i ask? :D
<James147> !ask | yossarian
<ubottu> yossarian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yossarian> i'm using 10.10 and i've installed Krusader, everything runs fine BUT i can't disable the sounds in it
<yossarian> i'm using Gnome, by the way
<yossarian> just need krusader
<yossarian> anyone? :\
<yossarian> 'tis truly annoying
<Torch> yossarian: install systemsettings
<Torch> yossarian: disable audio notifications
<yossarian> one second Torch, i'll give that a shot :)
<yossarian> oh i've tried this earlier today
<yossarian> in systemsettings\application and system notifications
<freinhard> hi!
<yossarian> i have everything turned off there and it still doesn't turn off the sounds from krusader
<yossarian> wait, i ran it as root
<freinhard> i do not see channels in kmix and different audio devices in systemsettings. i got /etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio[-kde].desktop. should i delete the pulseaudio.dekstop so pulseaudio starts correctly with kde support?
<James147> freinhard: you shouldnt delete files in /etc unless you know what your doing
<James147> freinhard: it is far safer to rename things if you want to test
<killod> hi girls.
<yossarian> Torch, if i run it as root, it saves my settings but doesn't make a difference. if i run it normally it doesn't save them
<killod> I have one small question....  how to cut (or just get) music from flash????  flash-player play music... but how to get mp3 file????????  IN LINUX GUYS!  IN LINUX!!!
<nocturna> Does anyone have a Soundblaster Audigy SE sound card? I'm thinking of getting one..but am curious if it has out-of-box support with Ubuntu/Kubuntu? I currently have a Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme and can't get it to work on ANY distro.
<James147> yossarian: if you run it as root (with kdesudo) then it saves you settings to /root  ... not your home
<yossarian> i figured, yes... but why doesn't it save when i run as me?
<James147> yossarian: not sure, does it give an error?
<yossarian> nope
<yossarian> i save, i go back in, it's all the same as before
<James147> yossarian: try running it from a terminal, see if it give you any intresting output
<yossarian> $ systemsettings(23689)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:
<yossarian> w00t
<yossarian> i'm checking in .kde in my root folder, it's got three empty folders in it
<yossarian> hmm
<yossarian> if i run it as root i get Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-yossarian" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<jschall> how do i get firefox integrated with kde properly in 10.10? it looks all wrong and doesn't know what to do with downloaded files.
<yossarian> James147, Torch, i get the same thing even if i create a launcher for it. meh, i know it's the same thing, tho :\
<yossarian> doesn't save
<yossarian> guys!!!!
<yossarian> happy news :D
<yossarian> ok. i screwed it up because i ran it as su the first time and it created its folders for root
<yossarian> i deleted all the kde related folders, ran it again and it's fine now
<yossarian> thank you!!!
<killod> what?
<killod> sillent hill?
<chelsea> hi guys
<quillo> -.
<chelsea> what does that mean ?
<quillo> hola
<the_rogue_smiler> .
<the_rogue_smiler> sex
<Pici> the_rogue_smiler: Please don't do that.
<chelsea> grow up
<the_rogue_smiler> lol
<Pici> ~/ll loop 5
<Pici> oops
<the_rogue_smiler> what is this anyway?
<the_rogue_smiler> What is kubuntu?
<nerdy_kid> kubuntu.com.  knock yourself out :)
<nerdy_kid> http://www.kubuntu.org/
 * the_rogue_smiler checks
<nerdy_kid> that actually
<forken> flubuntu was the best
<the_rogue_smiler> silent hill
<chelsea> so lets talk a little bit more
<the_rogue_smiler> hmm
<the_rogue_smiler> How much does kubuntu cost?
<chelsea> I bought a new computer and I'm try to figure out what's my problem how about you ?
<nerdy_kid> the_rogue_smiler should check out http://www.kubuntu.org/ ;)
<James147> the_rogue_smiler: kubuntu is free
<the_rogue_smiler> Is it compatible with windows 7?
<nerdy_kid> depends on what you mean by "compatible"
<chelsea> how long is supported a normal version of Ubuntu (not LTS) ???
<James147> the_rogue_smiler: you can dual boot both kubuntu and win 7....
<the_rogue_smiler> oh
<chelsea> windows 7 is bullshit
<chelsea> you should try LInux
<the_rogue_smiler> lol I was kidding. I use ubuntu
<chelsea> good on u
<the_rogue_smiler> Windows is better though.
<chelsea> where are you from ?
<the_rogue_smiler> I don't need to configure windows to be compatible with everything.
<chelsea> I'm from Switzerland... :D
<the_rogue_smiler> Though I have a feeling linux is soon going to be better than windows for eveything
<chelsea> nice thinking!
<the_rogue_smiler> Right now, the only reason I have ubuntu is because I am poor.
<forken> I use archlinux
<chelsea> how do you install for example the gimp in less that 3 minutes with 7 ???
<the_rogue_smiler> You download it and install it
<the_rogue_smiler> :)
<chelsea> how do you update all your software in one time ?
<the_rogue_smiler> I dunno.
<the_rogue_smiler> Windows doesn't need as many updates as frequently.
<James147> chelsea: you dont, instead you run about 10 different auto update programs in the background ;)
<chelsea> you need 1 minutes to search one google, 2 minutes to download, 3 to install it.
<the_rogue_smiler> same for linux
<chelsea> hahahahah the_rogue_smiler...
<James147> the_rogue_smiler: no, you run "sudo apt-get install gimp" then wait for it to dl and install :)
<James147> nosent take 1/2 the time as looking on the internet
<forken> if you know the package name ;)
<chelsea> on linux: i do that in 2 minutes and less... (sudo apt-get install gimp (on a console
<the_rogue_smiler> wait, it downloads it when you do that?
<the_rogue_smiler> nvm then
<chelsea> (TTY2 it's realy fast (alt+f2...)
<forken> sudo apt-get freaking_ati_drivers
<forken> sudo apt-get let_it_be
<chelsea> the_rogue_smiler: with this command line, you search, you download, you install in less than 2 minutes
<chelsea> try
<chelsea> you'll see
<chelsea> for update, all software +security... sudo apt-get upgrade
<chelsea> ^^
<James147> chelsea: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   you mean ;)
<chelsea> I don't need also agree, and next. next... next... with linux
<forken> pacman -Syu
<chelsea> :-) yes... James147
<forken> haha ubuntu is so inefficient
<chelsea> but whit ubuntu , sudo apt-get update is runing on the start of cumputer... and every hour (i think)
<chelsea> :-) better than 7
<James147> freinhard: "echo "alias upgrade='sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'" >> .bashrc"   :)
<rork> chelsea: normal support is 18 months
<James147> chelsea: every day by default I think it is
<chelsea> and I don't need to go on all-driver.com... to download drivers...all is doing itself
<chelsea> James147: yes... also you dont need realy to do apt-get update...
<chelsea> but you can it's better
<chelsea> rork: thank's
<chelsea> :)
<James147> chelsea: I usually do to make sure I get the latest :)
<chelsea> the_rogue_smiler: do you think always that windaupe is better than linux?
<forken> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzdykNa2IBU
<chelsea> James147: :-) mee too
<chelsea> *me
<forken> open source makes you lose money
<forken> (or microsoft)
<the_rogue_smiler> windaupe?
<hellslinger> so, installed a clean version of ubuntu 10.10 and my runlevel is still "unknown"
<chelsea> who does that viedo again ?? Window of course they are going to say that their project are better than anyone else..!!!!!!!!! don't need to do uni to get that!
<chelsea> they think that they are better than anyone else in this world!!!!!!!!!!!
<Newbee_> hello
<chelsea> hi Newbee
<Newbee_> I don't need bluetooth and wireless all the time. What can I do to not always start it by default but be able to start it, when needed?
<Taggnostr> hello
<MichealH> !hi | Taggnostr
<MichealH> Oop... forgot it got removed.
<chelsea> the_rogue_smiler: windaupe is... windows... but in french you say... une daube.. (a shit)
<chelsea> ....
<chelsea> lol
<FloodBotK1> chelsea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Taggnostr> in window behavior -> screen hedges I can set action triggered when I move the pointer on the sides/edges of the screen, is there a way to trigger them when I click instead?
<chelsea> Taggnostr: ... have you install compiz?
<amstan> hello, my synaptics touchpad doesn't work on 10.10, i tried lshw, it's not even displayed there
<amstan> what can i do?
<Taggnostr> chelsea, nope, with compiz I used to use it, but now kubuntu seems to provide the same things by default, expect that I can't select how to trigger them anymore
<chelsea> sorry I don't understand what you said... I speak French... but I managed in English
<chelsea> I get it
<chelsea> :)
<chelsea> Taggnostr:  I know I've the same thing on my computer, I think you can configur that on KDEconf
<Taggnostr> ok. let me google for it
<chelsea> Taggnostr: you go on : sytem config (kde)
<chelsea> on screen (i don't know the real translation)
<chelsea> on windows
<chelsea> and on a
<chelsea> specific param/conf
<m_abs> Kopete in Kubuntu 10.10 has a problem on two of my machines, I can't get the contactlist opened again. If I try to run kopete again I get an empty kopete without my accounts and without my contacts. I have this message indicator in my systray, I should be able to click kopete in this and get the contactlist restored, but nothing happens then I click it. Any ides what I can do to fix this?
<chelsea> Taggnostr: you find?
<chelsea> did you find it ?
<Taggnostr> there's a section for the screen edges
<Taggnostr> but I don't see any option to trigger these actions with a "click" rather than just moving the pointer to the edge/corner
<chelsea> Taggnostr: sorry it's bevior of the windows
<chelsea> 3st bouton
<chelsea> ^^
<chelsea> sorry I can't translate.
<chelsea> anyway... Hope you're going to make it... Because I'm going to bed it's 23:00 and I'm tired so good day or whatever..
<pegasusbil> Im running kubuntu 10.10 on a dell xps lt..i havent been able to find a quickcam app for kde...i know cheese works with ubuntu, is there an app
<dasKreech> pegasusbil: Try kamoso
<pegasusbil> i dont see kamoso listed in the repository
<dasKreech> !info kamoso
<ubottu> kamoso (source: kamoso): Tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.5-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 180 kB, installed size 852 kB
<dasKreech> pegasusbil: ^^^
<e01> hello, someone with kubuntu 10.10 and videocard GF8600gt
<e01> because i had really slow kde, and don`t know is it normal or not?
<dasKreech> e01: what driver?
<e01> nvidia-current
<nerdy_kid> anyone notice in kpackagekit (10.10 version) that the status icons (such and the refreshing packages icon) dont clear themselves thus you can see residue of the last frame?
<e01> dasKreech: what driver u use?
<dasKreech> I have AMD 4600 so I suppose it doesn't matter. I was just trying to get you to give some more info in case it helps someone
<djtoto> holas
<dasKreech> hi djtoto
<pr0xy> why isn't the bottom bar clickable for me?
<djtoto> una pregunta tengo un iphone con ios 4 con terminal console pero como insstalo e provado con sudo  con apt-get y no van los comandos
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy by the "bottom bar" you mean the taskbar?
<djtoto> please spanihs
<pr0xy> yeah.
<pr0xy> espanol?
<djtoto> ok
<KimJongIl> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<e01> dasKreech: i am with 1.6ghz cpu and 1.5gb ram, and gf8600gt
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy I only speak English sorry.  I can use google transate if you want.  PM me
<djtoto> grace
<djtoto> gracias
<e01> dasKreech: i installed drivers that are recommended, most of windows move smoothly but when i try to resize some, it is drawn in slices
<pr0xy> nerdy_kid, I speak English too. I was trying to be of some assistance to djtoto
<pr0xy> nerdy_kid, Now I only have a CLI
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy oh sorry didn't see that
<galoisfield> how kubuntu desktop is different from gnome/
<pr0xy> it's cool
<pr0xy> galoisfield !KDE
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy you have a CLI, do you know if X11 is running?
<pr0xy> nerdy_kid, no idea.
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy can you see your mouse?
<galoisfield> pr0xy: ya i have heard that but never used a kde one before..can u specify in what aspects kde and gnome are different
<pr0xy> yes, it's on my mousepad, just under my right hand. except when i'm typing.
<pr0xy> KDE is more prettiful, galoisfield.
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy your mouse _pointer_.  You said that you have only a command line.  So I have to ask a few questions before I can help you ;)
<pr0xy> nerdy_kid, I was kidding. How do I restart from the command line.
<galoisfield> pr0xy: prettiful?? will try it then..
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy sudo reboot will restart from the commandline
<pr0xy> galoisfield, Prettiful is a technical term.
<pr0xy> ok. just did that.
<dasKreech> e01: you can ask in #kwin if you like
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy ok just one thing:  do you know what graphics card you have?
<pr0xy> I have a GT240 from EVGA. it's nvidia
<dasKreech> galoisfield: KDE has a mind set of tight integration between applications and allowing the user to make knowledgeable choices for how the applications and desktop should work.
<galoisfield> pr0xy: sudo shutdown -r will also work.. :)
<nerdy_kid> galoisfield eh, sudo reboot is less typing :D
<pr0xy> I already restarted.
<dasKreech> galoisfield: GNOME has a mind set of smaller apps targeted at use cases and very good choices by the development community so that by default the user should not need to make any changes to have a useful workspace
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy ok good.  Log in (obviously) and tell me any wierd behavior that happens/
<pr0xy> ok. 1 sec
<pr0xy> okay, the taskbar is flashing at the right side
<nerdy_kid> alright, so first thing is kill compositing:  press ctrl+alt+F12
<pr0xy> nothing on the desktop is responding.
<nerdy_kid> alright second though
<galoisfield> dasKreech: u have described nicely..now i will surely try KDE :)
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy open up konsole and run "killall plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop"
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy without quotes
<dasKreech> galoisfield: I encourage everone to try both. Part of the good of FOSS is you can have software that works right for you
<pr0xy> ok, now I have a black screen with a gray underscore in the upper left. I don't see how to open konsole.
<dasKreech> you may find that you like the applications from KDE for example but the GNOME Desktop so you can now run what's good for you :)
<pr0xy> WTF? I just restarted.
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy no you didnt just wait
<dasKreech> pr0xy: that's not good did you just install Video card drivers
<pr0xy> I did, just today.
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy sorry forgot to warn you, the screen will go black for a sec
<pr0xy> okay, how long?
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy should be no longer then 20 seconds.  It takes about 7 seconds on my machine
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy its restarting you desktop
<nerdy_kid> you should still be able to see the terminal
<pr0xy> ok, wow. It's still black. I have 1 gig ram.
<pr0xy> would that matter?
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy can you see the terminal?
<pr0xy> nope. never started it.
<pr0xy> nothing on the desktop was responding, then i did the ctrl+alt+f12
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy you didn't?  ok then that is not normal.  I thought you ran the command I gave you.  Did you get the video drivers from NVIDIA's site?
<nerdy_kid> also try hitting alt+F2
<nerdy_kid> a little box _should_ pop up.
<pr0xy> no. I got them in the driver thing on an older kernel.
<nerdy_kid> ok, and everything was working until the new kernel?
<pr0xy> wtf? pr0xy-desktop login: and a blinky underscore
<nerdy_kid> yeah just login
<pr0xy> uh-huh. stuff worked ok. then the new kernel came with maverick.
<nerdy_kid> ah, did you do an upgrade from lucid?
<pr0xy> yeah. maverick install disks just screw up the drive. Then nothing boots up at all. don't even get grub.
<pr0xy> what do I put in the command line now?
<pr0xy> what do I put in the command line now?
<pr0xy> should I start KDE
<nerdy_kid> ok well you can try two things:  you can reboot the pc and try to boot from your old kernel and fix the mess that way.  Or we can disable the NVIDIA driver and then try to fix the mess.
<nerdy_kid> so you pick what you want to do.
<nerdy_kid> the old kernel might be easier, but then it might not work either.  Disabling the driver will be a little harder (not much) but we have to do that anyway.
<pr0xy> well, when I didn't use the driver, it didn't do anything. just rainbow rectangles.
<kathyj> I did a clean install with maverick and it was fine until I did kernrl update, then super slomo
<nerdy_kid> so wait, is this an upgraded lucid or a clean installed maverick?
<pr0xy> upgraded lucid 64 bit.
<nerdy_kid> ok.  So lets try the old kernel then.  do sudo reboot again, and _before_ you see the kubuntu logo press and hold shift.  a menu should pop up.
<pr0xy> should I stop at grub?
<nerdy_kid> yeah
<pr0xy> ok.
<nerdy_kid> we need the grub menu
<pr0xy> ok. at GNU GRUB  version 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<pr0xy> whatever that means...
<pr0xy> now what?
<nerdy_kid> yeah ignore that.  Ok now assuming your last kernel worked (which you said it did), go to the previous kernel.  NOT the "recovery" one, the one before that
<nerdy_kid> so you should have to press the down arrow a total of two times :)
<nerdy_kid> and then hit enter
<pr0xy> I'm not four.
<nerdy_kid> sorry I was joking in the last line
<pr0xy> i'm four and a half.
<nerdy_kid> lol
<pr0xy> I kid, I kid.
<pr0xy> crap. CLI again.
<nerdy_kid> not even a flicker?  you sure the system booted all the way?
<nerdy_kid> should get at least a flicker
<nerdy_kid> but if it gives you the login prompt at the CLI then it is still busted
<pr0xy> nope, login prompt at CLI
<pr0xy> with the old kernel.
<nerdy_kid> ah crap.  Well login, and lets check some logs
<pr0xy> sorry if it takes a while between saying stuff, I'm eating a sammich in the kitchen.
<nerdy_kid> enter less -n 50 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nerdy_kid> eh, no prob :)
<nerdy_kid> that should spit out exactly 50 lines of the ending of a very important log...
<pr0xy> so what do I type in exactly?
<nerdy_kid> less -n 50 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nerdy_kid> you can use tab to auto complete the filenames so you dont have to type the whole thing
<pr0xy> 50:No such file or directory
<pr0xy> "50:No such file or directory"
<nerdy_kid> you didnt type it right, it is less SPACE -n SPACE 50 SPACE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pr0xy> "/var/log/Xorg.0.log  (press RETURN)"
<pr0xy> oooh. lots of crap I don't understand.
<nerdy_kid> eh, you are looking for a line like "x server aborted"  should be at the very end
<nerdy_kid> actually i am probably over complicating stuff.
<nerdy_kid> run sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<nerdy_kid> that will remove the nvidia driver.
<nerdy_kid> unfortunatly I have to go, i will be back in about 40 mins, really sorry
<pr0xy> don't see an "x server aborted"
<nerdy_kid> yeah just run the other command i gave you
<pr0xy> who can help me?
<nerdy_kid> i will be back in like 40 mins
<nerdy_kid> sorryu
<pr0xy> how do I leave the CLI thingy with xorg?
<nerdy_kid> oh sorry press q
<pr0xy> ok.
<nerdy_kid> bye
<pr0xy> bai
<lordganesh> I got this error in sudo apt-get install qtparted http://paste.ubuntu.com/516512/
<pr0xy> is your dpkg old?
<pr0xy> lordganesh?
<lordganesh> pr0xy: no I m using kubuntu 10.04
<pr0xy> ok. update to 10.04.1?
<lordganesh> pr0xy: Actually I don't want to update.Is  there no other way to resolve the problem
<pr0xy> I think it's that dpkg is out of date.
#kubuntu 2010-10-20
<lordganesh> pr0xy: see dpkg --version output http://paste.ubuntu.com/516515/
<galoisfield> lordganesh: can i know what is qtparted for? because i too tried to install that but it wasnt found..
<pr0xy> looks up to date.
<galoisfield> pr0xy: yes..his dpkg is up to date..
<pr0xy> NO! galoisfield. You can't know what qtparted is for!
<lordganesh> galoisfield: anyway it happen for anything I try to install it using apt-get
<pr0xy> it's a secret, see.
<James147> lordganesh: try running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install"
<lordganesh> James147: I already tried that. It doesn't work
<galoisfield> pr0xy: good joke..i saw that its for manipulating partition tables..thanku that i found myself :)
<sithlord48> i'm having issues w/ amarok (kde 2.3.2) i put some files in my ~/music and it didn't add them to the collection.. so i tried "update collection" and the full rescan no change. i have even removed my ~/.kde/apps/share/amarok folder now it only sees 161 tracks in that folder (of over 7k )
<pr0xy> galoisfield, was it actually funny?
<galoisfield> pr0xy: to an extent :)
<pr0xy> lol.
<pr0xy> Hey, if nerdy_kid comes back, can you say that I'm AFK cuz of Scouts?
<pr0xy> cuz I am.
<pr0xy> Hey, galoisfield. If nerdy_kid comes back, can you say that I'm AFK cuz of Scouts?
<galoisfield> pr0xy: sure..but i ll crash by 10-15 mts
<pr0xy> ok
<nerdy_kid> pr0xy im back
<galoisfield> nerdy_kid: proxy left u a msg that he s afk cuz of scouts :)
<nerdy_kid> galoisfield thanks, but what does afk mean?  :-/
<galoisfield> away from keyboard :)
<nerdy_kid> galoisfield ah ok, sorry!  thanks :)
<galoisfield> nerdy_kid: what sorry is for.. no need dude :P
<nerdy_kid> galoisfield cause im such a noob with abbreviations :D
<nixbox> i am using kubuntu 10.04, when i open a flash video (youtube for instance) in firefox, the sound stutters, how can i fix this?
<compaq1223> Does everyone here use linux? or?
<alex> hello,after upgrade to 10.10,I find the theme is a little bit dark,how can I make it ligther
<deokanon> i'm kind of a n00b at this, so i am not sure what are the full specs required for ubuntu 10.10 to function properly
<deokanon> and that was the only website i found
<deokanon> can anyone post a link with the full specs for ubuntu 10.10? thanks
<deokanon> whoa this is a kubuntu channel lol
<jschall> how do i get firefox integrated with kde properly in 10.10? it looks all wrong and doesn't know what to do with downloaded files.
<pr0xy> nerdy_kid still here?
<pr0xy> anyone here?
<pr0xy> hellohellohello
<pr0xy> ?
<pr0xy> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<pr0xy> !ping
<pr0xy> !whatis love
<pr0xy> !music
<pr0xy> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jeremy> I have a couple questions about my ubuntu installation..
<Guest68983> I downloaded google chrome and it isnt allowing me to view videos on youtube/facebook...  says I need flash player, and as far as adobes website goes, it says its part of chrome.. I checked the plugins and there is no flash player.. any ideas ?
<leandrodeassis> Guest68983: i386 or amd64?
<Guest68983> its the amd64 iso I installed from
<leandrodeassis> Guest68983: wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer_square_p2_64bit_linux_092710.tar.gz
<leandrodeassis> Guest68983: sudo tar xzf flashplayer_square_p2_64bit_linux_092710.tar.gz -C /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins
<leandrodeassis> and restart chromium
<NinjaNumberNine> hi all, this probably isn't the best place to start this, but i'm having issues with nvidia drivers... (GeForce 7300 LE) and jockey-kde will not start at all.
<NinjaNumberNine> anyone? :(
 * NinjaNumberNine is in awe of the apparent sheer number of lurkers on the official kubuntu irc
<phoenix_> hello
<phoenix_> NinjaNumberNine: hi
<NinjaNumberNine> phoenix: hiya
<NinjaNumberNine> is it normally this quiet on here?
<phoenix_> NinjaNumberNine: its because most of them are sleeping. what the time zone of us
<NinjaNumberNine> its 11:40 here, but this issue needs to be fixed before tomorrow morning for my dad, he's an investor and frankly he needs stability, and isn't finding it in Linux.  I'm afraid he'll switch back to Windows, he keeps talking about it. trust me, I'd be asleep myself if it weren't for that.
<NinjaNumberNine> (central time zone, us, but if figured there would be people from other countries where it's daytime)
<NinjaNumberNine> I'm trying a dist upgrade from Lucid to Maverick, perhaps this will help... anyhows it says it's going to restart the computer when finished, so i'll say bye while i still can... 8)
 * NinjaNumberNine yawns
<jmichaelx> i wish this freaking firefox-kde-support business actually worked
<|multipass|> hey, dumbish question, but is kubuntu as stable as gnome? or is there anything id have to worrry about :o
<pibarnas> |multipass|: what release? and I think so.
<andrew__> Hello. Could anyone help newbie with working around some interface problems?
<andrew__> 1) sudo password dialog always pops under the active window 2) "K start" menu starts unwanted drag operation durind navigation 3) software center disappears right after click on "install"
<andrew__> 4) is there any djview viewer, which allows to view a document as 2 pages starting from _any_page
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> Does anybody know why i'm not able to connect to internet thru "Network management settings... mine is  DSL connection
<ubuntu> right now i got connected thru by issuing the command pon dsl-provider
<andrew__> useless place. bye
<fanti> hello! what is akonadiserver for? and why does it start own mysql-server instances?
<gigasoft> somthing turns off my desktop effects, how can i desable that programe ?
<gigasoft> disable
<volodya> does anybody notice bugs drawing popup menus with using latest nvidia driver?
<volodya> They are sometimes only partially drawn.
<Peace-> volodya: try colibry notifications
<Peace-> volodya: maybe it's better
<Peace-> volodya: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Colibri?content=117147
<Peace-> gigasoft: 10.10?
<Peace-> intel video card?
<Peace-> volodya:  you can download colibri here http://ppa.launchpad.net/agateau/colibri/ubuntu/pool/main/c/colibri/
<volodya> Peace-: why do you think notifications might affect menu rendering everywhere?
<Peace-> volodya: read bad sorry
<Peace-> volodya: i have read notification instead of popus
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> wow
<Peace-> maybe becasue i hate too much default notifications
<stever> hello. can anyone tell me where i can change the download server in kubuntu? i'm getting very slow downloads from http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Peace-> stever: mm
<Peace-> just a sec
<Peace-> stever: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/maverick/desktop/kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Peace-> that is 32bit
<Peace-> of kubuntu dedktop
<Peace-> version
<FloodBotK2> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stever> odd it has just started going faster. from 15kB/s to 216kB/s, fluctuating a bit
<stever> i mean for updates
<Peace-> stever: i have download kbuntu at 700k
<Peace-> italy
<Peace-> here
<Peace-> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block
<stever> i'd like to find out how to change mirror when using apt-get
<rork> Peace-: kpackagekit > Settings or manually change /etc/apt/sources.list
<rork> Peace-: although I think they changed the default package manager in 10.10
<stever> rork: thanks, that's what i'm after.
<rork> you're welcome
<andreaxxx> hello, does anyone using natty have problems with fonts today? the bold font in apps looks too big and blurred
<sagaci> i wish kubuntu had more ubuntu in it
<Tm_T> andreaxxx: natty is not supported here until it's released
<andreaxxx> Tm_T: ok, sorry didn't know that. i just switched after 10 years of debian and i still have to  understand stuff like this ;) Is there any support/discussion forum/irc chan for natty users?
<sagaci> is it #kubuntu+1
<andreaxxx> ty
<Tm_T> andreaxxx: actually natty isn't supported in any way yet, as the development haven't even started yet
<bazhang> sagaci, #ubuntu+1
<sagaci> ubuntu+1 is up now I see
<sagaci> bazhang: yeah, just saw
<mazufzi> Options|Connect|Servers|Add:Server:irc.fu-berlin.de
<ghatak_> What is the difference between installing a system from Kubuntu live cd. and installing using ubuntu netinstall.iso (minimal install) and doing apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<James147> ghatak_: the minimal will get the packages form the internet rather then from the cd
<James147> ghatak_: but their is no real difference between installing kubuntu from disk and installing ubuntu-desktop on it and installing ubuntu from disk and installing kubuntu-desktop on that
<ghatak_> James147: I was more interested in knowing, what would be the difference in terms of end product ?
<sagaci> wouldn't it be nice if the kickoff menu was an ubuntu logo rather than a generic kde
<sagaci> I like to feel like i'm using kubuntu, not a generic kde desktop
<James147> sagaci: then change it
<James147> :)
<James147> sagaci: also, why would oyu use the ubntu logo, surly tyhe kubuntu one is better if you want to 'eel' like your using kubuntu ?  :)
<James147> s/ell/feel/
<James147> s/eel/feel/  even :p
<rork> ghatak_: if you install from the live cd you get a complete system including open-openoffice and all other software, when you do a minimal install and install kubuntu-desktop (with the --no-install-recommends) option you can have more control on which software is installed
<James147> ^^ but from either approch you can uninstall/install the software you wantt o get the system you want :) it just depends on whats more effort
<rork> indeed
<sagaci> James147: I'm just saying if ubuntu used a gnome icon for their application menu, wouldn't it feel less consistent
<rork> and it would depend on your bandwith, cpu and stuff like that
<James147> sagaci: I would hate to see the gnome icons in kde :S
<sagaci> James147: no, if normal ubuntu used the gnome icon instead of an ubuntu icon
<James147> sagaci: then thats a matter for #ubuntu
<sagaci> James147: has it been discussed whether to use a kubuntu icon on the kickstarter menu by default
<James147> sagaci: not sure, you could try asking in #kubuntu-devel
<Krishnandu> krow
<Bubulle_> hello, why quanta+ is not in Kdewebdev, Why kdewebdev is empty except documentation, whay quanta+ packages are exclusive of kdewebdev? What shoould I install to have a proper web project development in kde?
<leagris> according to /usr/share/doc/kdewebdev/README The kdewebdev package contains Quanta Plus and other applications,  But there is no quanta+ in the package. Why this mess ?
<James147> leagris: only quanta applicaiton I can find is the kde3.5 version... :S
<James147> in the repos taht is
<James147> leagris: from waht I can see there is no current kde 4 version of quanta for lack of developers... thus why its not included in the kde4 version of kdewebdev
<andreaxxx> exactly
<leagris> ok, the README file is misleading though
<andreaxxx> leagris:  if you want to stick with kde apps your options are kdevelop or kate. I'm a free lance webdesigner and i've managed to use kate only, though i know it cannot be ideal for everyone
<leagris> andreaxxx, I liked the project managment of quanta, having push updates through ftp, html tidy... Trying kate now
<JuJuBee> Anybody here know squid?  #squid is dead....
<JuJuBee> Where can I get help with squid if not here?
<JuJuBee> Other than google...
<rork> maybe just ask your question
<JuJuBee> Sorry, am in wrong channel for that ...   I need help getting a squid config working http://pastie.org/1235294 as I think it should be working. Someone please help?
<z6akabtmini> hi guys I need help asap
<James147> !help | z6akabtmini
<ubottu> z6akabtmini: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alex_> kubuntu 10.10 seems dark(I mean bar and frame),how can I adjust it to lighter?
<James147> alex_: change the colour theme... (system settings > application appeaence > colours)
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<batterfly> hi
<batterfly> "This channel was created on 26.11.2006 09:42:42."    why?    kubuntu did not exist Before 2006?
<James147> batterfly: all that says is that kubuntu was popular enough to have a irc channel in 2006...
<batterfly> ok
<BluesKaj> strange situation here . My media server has nvivdia 7600gt and runs fine without probs including desktop effects etc. My desktop pc has a nvidia 8400gs and runs like an elcheapo onboard ati , jerky mouse, slow FPS etc.. both cards are running the same nvidia drivers ...any ideas?
<BluesKaj> hi James147, batterfly
<James147> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> the 8400gs is not defective , because W7 graphics are very quick on it
<BluesKaj> gonna repeat my question in #ubuntu
<LogicallyDashing> I have both Dvorak and Spanish keyboard layouts enabled. They work fine until I switch to my secondary (Spanish) layout, whereupon holding Control causes the keyboard to revert to Dvorak. I don't want it to do that. How do I make it stop?
<IceTruckKiller> 'Jour
<sushiyant> how to make diffirent desktop activity in multi desktops for KDE
<rork> sushiyant: System Settings > Desktop > Multiple Desktops > Different Activity for  desktops. Then add widgets to the different desktops
<smooph> hi Guys I am having problems with my dual-head setup with an old intel graphics on 10.10
<smooph> in 10.04 I had to execute "xrandr --auto --output DVI1 --mode 1280x1024 --left-of VGA1" and could use both my monitors ... but this is not working anymore ... I mean kubuntu does recognize the second screen but doesn't expand the desktop to it
<smooph> an thoughts
<sushiyant> rork: but my opened softwares shown in all desktops
<nobarking> are there any recommendations to tweak Kubuntu for performance?
<olskolirc> what was the command that reset all the config files to default?  I forgot
<rork> olskolirc: dpkg-reconfigure -a
<nebula> Monitor your Internet Traffic Stats using...????
<nebula> Monitor your Internet Traffic Stats using...????
<nebula> last version for KTorrent ubuntu 10.10 ????
<nebula> last version for KTorrent Kubuntu 10.10 ????
<Guest65678> ciao a tutti
<Guest65678> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<BajK> hm today I tried my kubuntu external hard disk on a fujitsu laptop
<BajK> and it worked quite well but resolution stuff was just a big mess
<BajK> I wanted my desktop on the laptop screen and then the desktop being extended to the beamer image
<BajK> but that was impossible to manage or configure
<gAnApAtI> Hello! It seems that i've lost the menubar in Kubuntu 10.10. Several kde programs like konqueror and dolphin.
<gAnApAtI> Search around but it seems to be hard to wrap around. I've been a Kubuntuer for years and this is the first time I stumble upon this one.
<apparle> guys I have made a 10GB ext3 using mkfs.ext3 and mounted it using defaults action in fstab
<apparle> but why is it read only
<chelsea__> yo
<chelsea__> did you
<chelsea__> know how do you install the driver for wusb600n ?
<chelsea__> on 9.04 it's running
<rork_> apparle: what's the line of that disk in fstab?
<apparle> UUID=cd83c836-1782-4d6c-a67d-838db3a6d599 /media/RANDOM ext3 defaults,rw,user 0 2
<teadict> what's the name of Qt's notification library?
<sanu01> is kubuntu 10.10 good?
<sanu01> better then 10.04?
<rork_> apparle: that looks ok to me, I don't know then but I'm curious as well, I've had the same problem
<apparle> any genius here
<pibarnas> sanu01: better.
<jmichaelx> sanu01: just don't go to 10.10 if you are using an intel 945g graphcs adapter
<pibarnas> sanu01: new kernel, new kde.
<jmichaelx> sanu01: other mobile intel graphics adapters are also doing poorly in 10.10
<teadict> knotify, lol
<jmichaelx> kde4 notifications suck, most annoying notifications i have ever seen anywhere
<apparle> jmichaelx: which version?
<apparle> jmichaelx: which version of kubuntu?
<jmichaelx> apparle: i'm in kde4.5.2, and yes, there has been an improvement
<leandrodeassis> if you're using intel, disable desktop effects or disable direct rendering
<jmichaelx> i'm in 10.10
<apparle> jmichaelx: I think kubuntu notifications are cool
<apparle> jmichaelx: it depends on what you are comparing to... and obviously your choice
<jmichaelx> leandrodeassis: i agree... although i would recommend staying in 10.04 one is using intel graphics
<jmichaelx> apparle: did you like the notifications prior to kde4.5?
<apparle> didn't hate them...
<jmichaelx> if one is using....*
<leandrodeassis> jmichaelx: agree.
<apparle> but didn't like them either
<jmichaelx> apparle: many people did hate them
<leandrodeassis> jmichaelx: kubuntu 4.5.2 already in kubuntu backports ppa?
<jmichaelx> leandrodeassis: yes, it's been there since about the time of 10.10 final release
<leandrodeassis> ops
<leandrodeassis> kde4.5.2
<sanu01> pibarnas, jmichaelx well i have nvidia
<leandrodeassis> hmm
<jmichaelx> sanu01: with nvidia, you are likely fine
<sanu01> only prob is my resolution is quite high 1980x1600
<sanu01> so when i update
<sanu01> the fonts really become small
<sanu01> thats what really puts me down
<sanu01> :(
<jmichaelx> sanu01: there has been in a change in fonts in 10.10, not sure what all that would effect, but by default some were too small for me, too
<jmichaelx> sanu01: just toy with you settings
<jmichaelx> your*
<sanu01> jmichaelx, can you send me screenshot of your font settings plz/ or settings you toyed with
<leandrodeassis> jmichaelx: added this backport: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports it's in 4.5.1 o_O
<jmichaelx> sanu01: i can't exactly remember what i did, but just go to your system settings
<sanu01> jmichaelx, hmmmm ok
<jmichaelx> leandrodeassis: you want the kubuntu-ppa, instead of the kubuntu backports ppa
<leandrodeassis> oh
<leandrodeassis> sry
<lee-x> my ktorrent is running slow when it downloads any type of torrent and my internet goes extremely faster, is there any way i can change the settings to where it will download faster?
<rork_> lee-x: Settings > Configure Ktorrent > Network, check if the download speed is limited there
<lee-x> no limit
<rork_> lee-x: and your not on your maximum number of connections?, what about nobody can seed to you (just some thoughts, gotta go now)
<sithlord48> can someone please tell me why amarok sees only 161 songs in my music folder (around 7k files are in the folder)
<BlackTenshi> Greetings and salutations
<snarkster> sithlord48: check unknown folder
<sithlord48> snarkster:  ? whats that suspota mean?
<snarkster> gimme a sec to open amarok
<sithlord48> i have cleared my ~/.kde/apps/share/amarok folder if thats what your talking about (i have also did a purge / reinstall of amarok it self)
<snarkster> oh
<snarkster> well anyway what i was talking about is Various Artist, and Unknown artist.
<sithlord48> naw it sees only 161 songs.. i have no idea why
<sithlord48> i had added some songs to my ~/music folder but i hit rescan it came back w/ 161 tracks.
<sithlord48> eh JontheEchidna :)
<realslix> hi, my keyboard does not repeat letter oder input by pressing and holding a key
<realslix> why
<realslix> solved, keyboard repeat was just disabled :)
<JontheEchidna> sithlord48: hi
<sithlord48> JontheEchidna: hows it going ?
<JontheEchidna> not bad
<sithlord48> JontheEchidna: btw your doing a great job on muon i haven't even installed synaptic on my Maverick box yet (no need)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<sithlord48> askually got qt creator open now
<JontheEchidna> sithlord48: seen the blog post where I preview Muon 1.1 features?
<sithlord48> JontheEchidna:  i dont' think so ..
<JontheEchidna> oh! Then allow me to post a link :) http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/10/10/whats-cooking-in-muon-trunk/
<sithlord48> JontheEchidna: better search? cause it seams to fail some times on searching for packages (when i know they are there)
<JontheEchidna> A "slower but accurate" search to complement the quick search currently provided is still on the todo list
<sithlord48> well thats why its a todo list i understand
<JontheEchidna> The search that Muon has now is really more accurately a "quick search"
<sithlord48> yea i was looking for "amarok" before and it could not find it ..
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> really?
<sithlord48> really im gonna try again
<sithlord48> naturally now it works..
<JontheEchidna> lol
<sithlord48> now is it auto filter or do i have to press enter
<JontheEchidna> it's an auto-filter
<JontheEchidna> once you stop typing for ~ half a second
<sithlord48> ok then idk cause i noticed this time it did it when i hit enter, and then worked autofilter..
<sithlord48> last time i sware it didn't work
<JontheEchidna> You could have caught it while it was rebuilding the search index
<sithlord48> good now i can do a proper purge of amarok and hopefully fix it
<JontheEchidna> and btw there will be a progress bar for search index rebuilding in the main statusbar, so you can tell when that is happening
<JontheEchidna> but I have to go now, bbiab
<sithlord48> JontheEchidna: and sorry if this in the the cooking link cause i ave not looked yet. can we get a synaptick style im changeing this ?
<sithlord48> ok ttu later keep up the good work
<JontheEchidna> sithlord48: synaptic style?
<sithlord48> JontheEchidna: yes as an example i choose to install the kubuntu-desktop packge. it should have a QmessageBox saying im gonna also mark this stuff
<magdalena> hi there
<sithlord48> i know that its in the preview changes tab.., but i have forgoten to look there and and important packages removed
<magdalena> i have a very strange problem
<magdalena> i run all the betas of maverick on my desktop machine
<JontheEchidna> sithlord48: I'll put it on the todo list
<magdalena> and now, every time a do a right click on one of my tray icons
<magdalena> plasma-desktop crashes
<sithlord48> JontheEchidna:  its a suggestion , and if i were better w/ Qt i would offter to help but im a new qt programmer and i ahven't touched c in a long time before this.
<sithlord48> JontheEchidna: askually you can see on my project svn where im at w/ Qt..  http://blackchocobo.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/blackchocobo/
<sithlord48> magdalena: you do relaize maverick is released.. have you done your updates?
<magdalena> yeah. I'm uptodate
<magdalena> i exactly have this probl: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.bugs/386256
<magdalena> found some bug reports in the internet
<magdalena> but all people complaining about this reported that -- after upgrading -- the problem went away
<sithlord48> magdalena: its just you threw me off when u said maverick beta.. what kde ?
<magdalena> but not for me
<magdalena> i started with 4.5.0 - I think
<magdalena> perhaps it was even a kde 4.5 beta
<magdalena> not sure
<magdalena> now i'm on 4.5.1
<magdalena> and maverick final
<magdalena> I even have two other machines which made all the betas and are now final
<magdalena> didn't have the problem there
<sithlord48> maybe you try the kde 4.5.2 ppa?
<sithlord48> that will upgrade all your kde packages..
<magdalena> now that you say it. i'm pretty sure, the problem startet with 4.5.0
<magdalena> then 4.5.1 came out -- and I thought. maby this upgrade will fix it
<sithlord48> idk im on maverick w/ kde 4.5.2 i have no issue..
<magdalena> but it didn't
<sithlord48> then again i didn't have this issue either
<magdalena> I assume that I have one tiny stupid package in the wrong version which isn't upgraded for what ever reason
<sithlord48> did you at some point hold a package version?
<magdalena> hold a package version? - I dont understand
<magdalena> btw: dunno if that helps. killing kded4 resolves this problem... of course, other things stop working then
<sithlord48> you can tell the package management system to not upgrade a package, but if you didn't do this manualy chances are this is not the cause
<magdalena> besides that: libdbusmenu-qt2 defines this symbol. but the libs seem identical compared to my ohter system
<sithlord48> idk that is strange indeed
<sithlord48> have you checked to see if you have broken packages ?
<magdalena> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   does not report any borken packages
<magdalena> same problem with fresh user. btw
<magdalena> I even did something like reinstalling all packages and removing the old .deb files beforehand
<magdalena> no success neither
<sithlord48> well then there goes my next suggestion.
<sithlord48> umm maybe you should try kde 4.5.2 ,
<magdalena> where can I look, if some packages are held back?
<sithlord48> sudo apt-get update / upgrade
<magdalena> ah, ok
<sithlord48> do update first then upgrade.. in a konsole , it should tell you
<magdalena> i dont have packages, which are held back
<what_if> On one of my soundcards the line-in port is always playing over the audio-out port. How can I stop this?
<sithlord48> what_if: check your volumes in kmixer
<magdalena> another possibilty is which I've thouth of is: i have one package which is "too good". let's say i have package x-1.2.3. then after some experiments (i do that from time to time) i have the unoffical x-1.2.4. but after purging the ppa x-1.2.4 is still installed and not downgraded again to x-1.2.3
<what_if> have moved and toggled every control in kmix. No way to have input, but no output
<sithlord48> what_if: if that does not do it try useing alsamixer in a konsole
<magdalena> is there a way I can find sth like that?
<sithlord48> magdalena: do u have synpatic?
<magdalena> no
<magdalena> just konsole
<magdalena> kpackagekit from time to time
<sithlord48> well idk how to do it w/ o it..
<magdalena> well i can install synaptics
<sithlord48> you can do sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install synaptic  to get it w/ much less depends
<what_if> sithlord48: that was it, the control I wanted was not in Kmix :)
<what_if> sithlord48: alsamixergui worked
<sithlord48> what_if: yea pulseaudio (the sound system in maverick) seams to only show 1 channel
<James147> magdalena: easiest way to downgrade a package is to uninstall the ppa, and reinstall the package
<sithlord48> yea that would work
<magdalena> ok. i know that. but the probl is -- i dont know which package
<magdalena> i installed synaptic. what now?
<James147> magdalena: .. well what are you trying to downgrade? what did the ppa offer?
<magdalena> james147: you don't know the backstory
#kubuntu 2010-10-21
<magdalena> i just assume i have a wrong package
<James147> magdalena: then do you mind explaining?
<magdalena> ok. basically, i have this probl: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.bugs/386256
<magdalena> unlike all the other, who seemed to have this problem - my problem wasn't solved with upgrades
<magdalena> I tried the maverick betas and some where in this process this issue arrived
<magdalena> and never got away
<magdalena> although i upgraded from kde 4.5.0 to 4.5.1
<magdalena> and i am on maverick final now
<magdalena> i tried even sth like reinstalling all packages and removed all .deb files beforehand
<magdalena> that didn't work
<James147> magdalena: so you want ppa did you instakll (and remove?)
<magdalena> well, i experiment a lot :) i quite often install a ppa, try something and purge this again
<magdalena> never had probls
<magdalena> but I now assume, that one of those ppas causes this behaviour
<magdalena> the only thing i can think about
<magdalena> if you have a better idea...
<James147> magdalena: well, you can disable the extra ppas in kpackagekit (settings tab > edit origins   in maverick)
<James147> magdalena: then I would reinstall "kubuntu-desktop" with "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop"
<magdalena> the only extra ppa i currently use is ubuntu-x-swat
<magdalena> i already tried such things
<magdalena> besides that --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop does not much
<magdalena> since kubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<chemtail> I'm on a newly upgraded 10.10 (from 10.04) and I notice that when pressing ie. the applauncher hotkey, it'll pop up, but it doesn't retract when I press again.
<chemtail> Is this supposed to be a feature, or a bug?  Same goes for hotkeys I've set for the device notifier, battery monitor, etc.
<DavidTalbot> good evening =) has anybody an idea how dolphin mounts ntfs partitions? i would like to use this in the fstab
<DavidTalbot> my problem is chmod issent working with  rw,auto,users,exec,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<DavidTalbot> problem solved thx
<Kage> can someone help me setup OpenVPN with Network Manager?
<illunatic> how do i move/organize window list items in the task bar?
<illunatic> 10.04
<epoxy> hello.. I just updated to 10.10 and now all the channels for my soundcard are gone. I can't listen to the headphone jack without sound coming out the speakers too
<epoxy> *channels for kmixer
<epoxy> ... I have the master though.
 * epoxy uses alsamixer in the meantime
<moetunes> there's been a few ppl with kmix issues in 10.10
<chemtail> I do believe this is related to the fact that 10.10 switched to pulse-audio ?
<thomas_> hello
<jdmcclung> In the Plasma Netbook version there is bar just under the top panel that you can add programs. I use a lot of the chrome application shortcuts, but can not seem to add them to this area. Is there anyway to do this?
<thomas_> has anyone had any problems with 10.10 on the cron.daily constantly running?
<chemtail> In 10.10, and 10.04 for that matter, setting a global hotkey to launch an application simply doesn't work.  I've tried searching around, but there are a fair few hits on hotkey-related stuff going around, hard to sift.  Can anyone shorten my search?
<jschall> i'm running kubuntu 10.10 on my netbook, and when i close an application, nothing gets focused. I'm assuming the last-used window should get focused immediately when the focused window is closed?
<jschall> focus stealing prevention is on low
<jschall> on startup and shutdown, my kubuntu splash screen looks like this: http://jon.pmtech.com/~jschall/splash.jpg
<jschall> how can i fix it?
<jschall> what package should i reinstall?
<jschall> on startup and shutdown, my kubuntu splash screen looks like this: http://jon.pmtech.com/~jschall/splash.jpg how can i fix it? is there a package that i can reinstall?
<jschall> also, there's always this weird shadow outline of a window: http://jon.pmtech.com/~jschall/snapshot1.png
<jschall> which apparently goes away if i disable and re-enable desktop effects.
<jschall> so never mind
<jschall> Guest34733: if your name was root because you're using the root account on your box to log into irc, you should probably not be doing that.
<Unco> guys, totally i fixed my problem in kubuntu, that create two language and change between them and type with both!
<valorie> jschall: can't load your image
<valorie> Unco: how did you solve it?
<valorie> jschall: neither image
<jschall> valorie: the splash screen is basically gone. is there a way to reinstall it?
<valorie> oh gosh, having a brain freeze
<valorie> sec, and I'll google
<jschall> valorie: also can you ping 69.19.214.183?
<jschall> valorie: i've been trying to figure it out with google
<valorie> $ ping 69.19.214.183
<valorie> PING 69.19.214.183 (69.19.214.183) 56(84) bytes of data.
<jschall> nothing?
<gobi42> hey guys what's up
<jschall> huh.
<gobi42> anyone having issues with window decorations in kde 4.5
<jschall> that's weird.
<gobi42> well everytime i change decorations now my screen goes black and the only thing i can do is hit power and click restart
<Unco> where is the folder of games in kubuntu 10.10?
<valorie> jschall: this is old, but it is still generally the way things are: http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html
<valorie> scroll down for splash screen
<valorie> Unco: there wasn't room on the LiveCD
<valorie> so you'll have to install them separately
<valorie> if you did a clean install
<jschall> valorie: any luck on the splash?
<valorie> yes, read up a bit
<jschall> valorie: and can you get to pmtech.com?
<jschall> valorie: because i think my router might be messed up
<valorie> yes, that loads
<Unco> valorie : if i correctly dl & inst them, they will keep where place?
<valorie> socket operations timed out, is the error message I get for the images
<valorie> Unco: I can't guarantee that
<jschall> valorie: well, i think i need to restart my wireless bridge
<valorie> lol
<jschall> valorie: anyway, you know how to fix my splash?
<valorie> jschall: this is old, but it is still generally the way things are: http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html
<valorie> as I said earlier
<valorie> scroll down for splash
<jschall> valorie: i must've missed it, been messing with networking
<Unco> lol valorie
<valorie> my games work fine, at least klondike does!
<jschall> valorie: i don't mean the kde splash, it's the kubuntu boot splash
<jschall> valorie: is that in here?
<valorie> right, there are two
<valorie> the kubuntu one is prettier, IMO
<valorie> KDE needs some freshening up
<jschall> valorie: let me try to get you the image
<valorie> try imagebin.ca
<jschall> valorie: http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/1366/splashc.jpg
<jschall> valorie: ugly, eh?
<valorie> that's broken, all right
<jschall> valorie: is there a way to reinstall it?
<valorie> what do you have there?
<valorie> did you upgrade recently?
<jschall> valorie: this is an install from an ubuntu disc that i installed kubuntu-desktop on, splash worked then, then i'm not sure what broke it
<jschall> valorie: i've used the kubuntu-ppa to install 4.5.2, but that didn't break any splash on my other machines
<jschall> valorie: i just want the package name for the splash, really.
<jschall> valorie: does ubuntu still use usplash? or what?
<valorie> no idea about ubuntu
<jschall> valorie: kubuntu
<valorie> I tried installing kde-desktop over ubuntu with very bad results
<valorie> I had to do a clean kub. 10.10 install
<valorie> asked in kubuntu-devel:
<valorie> [20:29] <JontheEchidna> plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo and plymouth-theme-kubuntu-text
<valorie> [20:30] <JontheEchidna> (text is used when the graphics drivers can't do a graphical theme)
<jschall> cool
<valorie> plymouth, why couldn't I think of it?
<valorie> lol
<jschall> thank you
<jschall> restarting to find out if it worked, ran sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo
<jschall> valorie: failure!
<valorie> I'm sorry to hear that
<OmnipotentEntity> Does anyone know of a good way to fix an issue where when I'm logged in for a long amount of time my down scroll wheel refuses to scroll applications down without clicking it a bazillion times?
<OmnipotentEntity> I can't even think of what I can google...
<OmnipotentEntity> It seems to be independent of my XSession, because I started a gnome session and it's still not working...
<OmnipotentEntity> I also tried unplugging it and plugging it back in
<valorie> OmnipotentEntity: it sounds more like your mouse is no longer being listened to
<OmnipotentEntity> valorie, what's the best way to fix that?
<valorie> sorry, i don't have a clue
<OmnipotentEntity> When I cat /dev/input/mouse1 and scroll the wheel up and down it exhibits the same behavior.  When I rmmod usbhid && modprobe usbhid it doesn't fix it. :(
<OmnipotentEntity> might be hardware?
<valorie> do you have another mouse you could try?
<OmnipotentEntity> nay
<jschall> valorie: did you leave ping jon.pmtech.com running?
<jschall> valorie: because i have a ping coming in every second when i look on wireshark
<jschall> valorie: it just can't respond from that interface for some reason
<OmnipotentEntity> valorie, thanks for your help, I took apart my trackball and de-dustbunnyerized it and it works fine now. :D
<bigbrovar> is anyone having issues with strigi on Kubuntu 10.10? it seems to just working for no reason
<bigbrovar> use to have that issue on lucid with kde 4.5 where strigi would work for a while then just stopped working and that would be the case for a long while then it would start working.. but this is the first time I am experiencing same issue on 10.10 and am not alone the guy on identica has the same issue https://identi.ca/notice/57022486
<valorie> jschall: heh
<valorie> it did finally start pinging, yes
<valorie> sorry about that
<jschall> valorie: you're getting replies
<jschall> valorie: i know it did
<valorie> well, I closed the bash window
<jschall> valorie: i was just asking because i could see the requests coming in but not going out
<jschall> valorie: i'm trying to fix it properly
<jschall> valorie: basically i have two interfaces
<jschall> valorie: two subnets
<jschall> valorie: two gateways
<valorie> well, I'm no longer pinging
<jschall> valorie: and i think the way it was set up before, the pings were trying to go out the default gateway which was the gateway for the other interface
<jschall> valorie: i can see that =P
<jschall> valorie: so now i'm trying to follow this guide: http://kindlund.wordpress.com/2007/11/19/configuring-multiple-default-routes-in-linux/
<valorie> bigbrovar: it used to stop all the time for me too
<valorie> so I just turned it off
<bigbrovar> valorie: yeah I wish I could do that. but turning it off makes it almost impossible to search.
<valorie> updatedb and locate?
<valorie> I don't tag stuff anyway
<valorie> except music
<valorie> and Amarok finds that beautifully
<bigbrovar> when it works it works so beautifully. it seems to be reaching some type of limit or code expairation .. it would be nice if we can track what the issue is
<valorie> indeed
<bigbrovar> I can always use locate on the server but IMHO its not meant for the desktop like I said strigi use to work very well when it decide to work.  when*
<valorie> there is #strigi
<bigbrovar> I don't know though if this is just a kubuntu bug or a general kde 4.5 bug
<valorie> I guess you could search both bug databases
<valorie> lp and bko
<bigbrovar> cool let me head over there. I hope I don't get flamed for using kubuntu cus that is the usual response I get with upstream
<bigbrovar> sure good idea
<valorie> what?
<valorie> that sucks!
<valorie> all the kde people I know are very cool
<bigbrovar> yeah :(
<valorie> and some of them use kub.
<valorie> geez, freedom!
<bigbrovar> yeah guess its the bad egges then lol
<bigbrovar> jerks will always be jerks  we cant be borthered
<bigbrovar> let me head over to the strigi channel
<valorie> Riddell is active in both kub. and kde
<bigbrovar> thanks valorie
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> does anybody also has the problem with sound on a fresh start, that no soun dis active... i need to mmute, unmute sound to get it work.. and also the volume is set to very low.. i also need to volume up..
<valorie> in 10.04, or 10.10?
<noaXess> 10.10
<valorie> I had that identical problem in 10.04
<valorie> but it's now solved for me in 10.10
<noaXess> after that step sound works perfect.. louder then ever..
<noaXess> hehe.. strange
<valorie> however, sometimes people need to install pavucontrol
<valorie> and go through all the devices
<noaXess> this is installed
<valorie> seems to wake PA up, or something
<valorie> I've not needed to use it after that once
<valorie> my mic  was muted
<valorie> it's worked ever since
<valorie> you might start up alsamixer in a console
<valorie> make sure all channels are turned up
<noaXess> as ai sa, i need just mte/unmute sound to get it work
<valorie> ok
<valorie> well, i never tracked down the cause
<valorie> and seemed to be the only one affected
<noaXess> will file a bug..
<valorie> I filed a bug, but there was no attention paid to it
<valorie> maybe they will this time around
<valorie> :-)
<noaXess> have you the bug id, or link?
<noaXess> is there any way to check a ntfs hd for filesystem errors an dix them?
<dennis___> hi to all
<noaXess> good morning dennis___
<jschall> hey someone was telling me that network-manager was going away
<jschall> it doesn't seem to be away
<jschall> why is it not away?
<jschall> i want it to go away
<noaXess> jschall: you want it removed?
<mah454> who i can connect to server in KDE . non CLI mode !
<mah454> who i can connect to server in KDE . non CLI mode !
<jschall> noaXess: sorry, didn't see your message. i removed it a long time ago on my desktop, but i still have to use it for wireless on my netbook
<mahsom> hello
<jschall> noaXess: i've never seen an OS that makes connecting to wifi networks so complicated for the user.
<mahsom> who i can Connect to server on kubuntu GUI mode .
<jschall> mahsom: what's your first language?
<mahsom> farsi
<jschall> mah454: what are trying to ask? you want to use remote desktop?
<mah454> Nautilus can connect to other server . but in dolphin can not .
<jschall> mah454: i understand that.
<jschall> mah454: it should be able to.
<jschall> mah454: what type of server are you trying to connect to? sftp, smb, ftp?
<mah454> connecting over ssh in gui mode
<jschall> mah454: you should be able to type the hostname or ip address of your server after sftp:// in dolphin's address bar
<jschall> mah454: and connect
<mah454> thank you :)
<jschall> mah454: if you hold on while i get openssh on this new install, i'll try it for myself
<jschall> mah454: http://jon.pmtech.com/~jschall/snapshot2.png
<mah454> no . thank you
<jschall> mah454: i'm sorry?
<mah454> excuse me ... !
<jschall> mah454: it's alright, it was just unclear whether you were refusing to click on my link or telling me that it was unnecessary to try it myself
<jschall> mah454: and i still am =P
<mah454> please wait
<jschall> mah454: was i able to solve your problem? does the link depict what you were asking about?
<mah454> My problem is fixed ...
<jschall> mah454: ok, that's great
<noaXess> jschall: i haven't problem with wifi.. i use wicd.. cause it's easier and faster...
<kyubutsu> when setting encrypted /home upon install, whats the method used, pam-encfs ? something else?
<smooph1> hi i have a problem with the update of my intel graphics driver ... are there any problems reportet with dual monitor and intel
<kexman_> hi
<kexman_> how could i make windows xp (in virtualbox) see my USB that i attached to my Kubuntu ?
<tdn> How can I stream my webcam to a web site? I have installed apache web server and I have a web cam.
<greenmang0> i accidently deleted all the stuff in /etc/init/
<greenmang0> what should i do now?
<valorie> greenmang0: do you have a backup somewhere that you can copy back?
<greenmang0> valorie: nope :(
<valorie> that's my only suggestion, so you might search the ubuntuforums
<valorie> that isn't a kubuntu-only type question
<valorie> might be more people around in #ubuntu , also
<greenmang0> valorie: i am using kubuntu that's why i asked here... i did ask in #ubuntu as well :0
<greenmang0> valorie: can you give me your /etc/init/ ?
<valorie> oh, how would you suggest I do that?
<valorie> are you on 10.10?
<greenmang0> valorie: yes
<valorie> I'm not much of a techie, I'm afraid
<valorie> I know how to copy files from one place to another
<valorie> but I wouldn't have a clue how to copy them all over to you
<valorie> do you have a LoCo where you are?
<valorie> or a LUG?
<geekosopher> greenmang0: I don't think /etc/init are same on all the computers as they might be customised during install
<geekosopher> so copying someone's /etc/init may not help
<valorie> any ideas for greenmang0, geekosopher?
<SpaceMint> is there an irc chan for Kubuntu Trinity?
<greenmang0> geekosopher: ok....
<geekosopher> greenmang0: as valorie suggested, you will be better off asking on ubuntuforums, linuxquestion or other forums
<greenmang0> valorie: i am installing kubuntu through virtualbox and then will copy /etc/init/ stuff to host installation
<geekosopher> SpaceMint: if there is one, it would have been mentioned on the project's webpage
<greenmang0> geekosopher: ^^ how about that?
<valorie> that is a creative idea
<geekosopher> greenmang0: virtualbox is not the same hardware as your physical computer
<geekosopher> so it will be same as copying valorie's /etc/init
<geekosopher> :)
<greenmang0> geekosopher: yeah... that's true
<valorie> but I think there is a reason that end of the line testing is done really, rather than virtually
<valorie> I think if it were me
<valorie> I would make sure my backup of /home is awesome
<valorie> and reinstall
<geekosopher> greenmang0: i would second valorie's suggestion
<geekosopher> greenmang0: also if you have installed a lot of extra software, and don't remember each one of them, I suggest you refer to http://nancib.wordpress.com/2010/09/13/creating-and-using-a-list-of-packages-you-have-installed/
<valorie> woah, I never even thought of using ubuntuone
<kexman_> how can i install virtualbox puel version instead of ose ?
<valorie> although it's a pain to use in kubuntu
<geekosopher> valorie: how do you use ubuntuone in kubuntu?
<geekosopher> is there a client anywhere?
<valorie> no, there was one created
<valorie> but changes in ubuntuone broke it
<geekosopher> :(
<valorie> so you have to use it with gtk stuffs
<valorie> or just use the website
<valorie> it can be used on the commandline also
<valorie> because basically it's just a specially linked folder
<geekosopher> valorie: commandline? how?
<valorie> where you put stuff you want to share
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ
<greenmang0> geekosopher: thanks for that link :0
<greenmang0> :)
<valorie> it's sorta mixed in there
<geekosopher> valorie: thanks
<geekosopher> greenmang0: always welcome
<mah454> I do installing nvidia driver version 256.44 . now my boot splash screen (Plymouth) has been crashed . who i can fix this ?
<Peace-> mah454: you have to install older version of nvidia drivers
<Peace-> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kexman_> [    7.894410] [drm] detected 127M stolen memory, trimming to 32M
<kexman_> [    7.894498] [drm] set up 32M of stolen space
<kexman_> does this means its using 32mb instead of 127m ?
<mah454> Ok . my linux kernel header installed but when i can not install nvidia 185.1.31 . Error "Install linux hernel header"
<mah454>  i can not install nvidia 185.1.31 . Error "Install linux hernel header"
<Peace-> mah454: nice you have fucked up yor sissytem
<Peace-> in some dirty way
<mah454> befor installing this version i do run nvidia-unistall and unistall nvidia driver .
<Peace-> mah454: sudo apt-get autoremove
<valorie> Peace-: language
<mah454> no no no download nvdia driver from www.nvidia.com
<Peace-> mah454: that is thte nicer way to destroy your distro if you are not expert
<Peace-> there are repository use that
<Peace-> we doesn't support every single package you find on the web, only official packages
<mah454> i can undrestand your help . i am expert .
<Peace-> if you do that by yourself you should understand  you do to your own risk
<geekosopher> mah454: the packages in repositories are custom built for ubuntu, so there will be less chances of breaking your system
<mah454> ok . i installing nvidia driver from kubuntu repository . thank you
<floh79> Hi, if I change user with "su otheruser" ~/.profile doesn't affect. Why? I need it badly since there are userdefined environment-datas I need for otheruser.
<geekosopher> mah454: always welcome
<geekosopher> :)
<Peace-> floh79: i guess every single stuff  is saved on $HOME/.kde
<floh79> Peace-: I didn't understand what you mean.
<floh79> Peace-: And why .kde? I think its bash-issue, isn't it?
<floh79> I change user by entering "su otheruser" in konsole.
<geekosopher> floh79: even if you change user using 'su otheruser', your home directory does not change. It would be better idea to login with that userid on another session
<floh79> geekosopher: I don't want use another session. Ok well... then I should use chroot instead.
<geekosopher> floh79: from the manpage: chroot - run command or interactive shell with special root directory
<geekosopher> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<floh79> geekosopher: Jupp, I know.
<geekosopher> great then :)
<vevensi> Hi:)
<ken_fallon_away> Hi All
<ken_fallon_away> I just updated to 10:10 and my netbook has the netbook interface on - how do I change it back to normal kde
<ArGGu^^> ken_fallon_away system settings->workspace
<ArGGu^^> change the workspace type
<amichair> regarding the upgrade conf files release note, will the installer let me know which files I will need to diff manually?
<greenmang0> valorie: you there?
<cojack> hello guys
<cojack> how can I send mail in kmail as html? I can not find any option
<mah454_> what is keyboard shurtcut for minimize and maximize windows ?
<mah454_> in Gnome : for maximize is <Alt>+<F10>
<ken_fallon_away> cojack: compose then Options -> Formatting (HTML)
<ken_fallon> mah454_: According to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_of_keyboard_shortcuts this is not possible in kde
<ken_fallon> mah454_: There is a scriot here to do it - http://blog.hartwork.org/?p=524
<cojack> ken_fallon: I can not find this...
<mah454_> kde have not shortcut for minimize or maximize windows !
<ken_fallon> mah454_: looks like it
<ken_fallon> cojack: are you composing an email
<mah454_> for example in gnome i can move any window with <Alt>+<F8> . what is this shortcut in kde ?
<ken_fallon> mah454_: I'm seeing something on the gentoo forum about kdeplasma-addons alowing it
<cojack> ken_fallon: I have checked this option
<cojack> but when I send it at gmail.com host, and read it via web browser on gmail.com site, message was display as plain text
<ken_fallon> cojack: testing . . . .
<ken_fallon> cojack: I just sent a mail to my gemail account that had hello in arial font and green text and it came through
<cojack> ken_fallon: strange... ;/
<ken> Well, I'm new to this and need some help with my wireless card
<rork> !wifi | ken
<ubottu> ken: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amichair> regarding the upgrade conf files release note, will the installer let me know which files I will need to diff manually?
<gAnApAtI> Upgraded from Kubuntu 10.10 RC and see applications like konqueror and dolphin without the menu bar. Googled without results. Any ideas?
<amichair> I just completed an upgrade lucid -> maverick, all seemed to go well, but after reboot I get a grub prompt. This on a winxp netbook with wubi (dual-boot menu shows ok before grub). What went wrong?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<amichair> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi amichair
<amichair> BluesKaj: have you upgraded to 10.10?
<BluesKaj> having probs on my desktop with reinstalling 10.10 , the kernel 2.6.35-24-generic is trying to load but the kerenel in this pc is  2.6.35-22-generic ... the desktop hangs at grub.cfg because it seems to me it's looking for the wrong kernel ...very strange
<amichair> hmmm... I just finished an upgrade and after reboot I'm getting a grub prompt, and I'm stuck here.
<BluesKaj> I'm presently using our media server pc
<BluesKaj> yup, that's probly it ...been looking for the bug fix on launchpad ...lots of reports but no fixes so far
<BluesKaj> is the pc you're stuck on an older model like mine 4-5 yrs old ?
<amichair> nope, a netbook, a couple years old. with wubi. I'm reading through bug reports as well, but no luck so far
<BluesKaj> amichair, which repos are you using? USA, main or ?
<amichair> I don't remember :-/
<amichair> why?
<BluesKaj> look in your sources.list or package manager ...I'm using the Canadian sources , but thinking of trying a different one , then changing time and location later
<amichair> BluesKaj: how do I do that without booting? Or how do I boot manually?
<BluesKaj> amichair, oh sorry , I thought you were logged on
<amichair> nope, still at the grub prompt
<amichair> I'll run chkdsk just in case
<BluesKaj> amichair, could be the same prob I have ...dunno how to fix it ..yet
<mars____> ja
<mars____> somebody
<mars____> ls
<amichair> BluesKaj: wierd, I ran chkdsk, showed no errors, then tried again and it booted into kubuntu (with a little message about it fixing the windows partition which wasn't closed cleanly or something)...
<amichair> so who knows, maybe there was really something bad on disk, or a wubi bug, or an ntfs bug, or a grub bug... but it's working now
<BluesKaj> amichair, on wubi ?
<amichair> yep
<amichair> now it's time to find out all the other stuff that went wrong ;-)
<amichair> no sound, for one...
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntuers, open a konsole and run 'top',
<jonah> hey guys i'm using 64 bit 10.10 and i downloaded vmware player. only when i run it i get an error: "GNU C Compiler (gcc) version 4.4.5 was not found. If you installed it in a non-default path you can specify the path below."
<yao_ziyuan> and if your desktop is idle, X is supposed to be the most cpu-demanding process
<yao_ziyuan> and how much CPU% does it use?
<jonah> chicking kpackage i do have gcc 4.4.5 installed, what do i do?
<guerrilha> how do i burn a .vob to dvd with k3b? i gives me an error that it couldnt determine file size. My .vob its a small video 400mb
<amichair> jonah: maybe try running 'which gcc' and using the path it gives you
<amichair> yao_ziyuan: 0-1%, why?
<yao_ziyuan> amichair: i have a kubuntu 9.04 in which 'top' says X uses 6% CPU... and a fedora 13/gnome in which 'top' says X uses 1% CPU...
<guerrilha> i got this error in k3b - http://pastebin.com/0274b3H8
<amichair> yao_ziyuan: I remember having some X/nvidia problems back then (both memory leaks and cpu), possibly desktop-effects related... is there any chance you can upgrade to a later release?
<yao_ziyuan> amichair: my fedora 13 has kde too. will test it now.
<yao_ziyuan> amichair: yes i have a ubuntu 10.10 live cd image file. haven't installed though.
<nobarking>  whats up with KPackageKit, it found one dependency issue with one package and canceled all my other check marked application for installation
<ggfngf> gk
<sresu> Where are kubuntu-docs stored?
<sresu> Rather where is this package stored?
<Riddell> sresu: launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs
<sresu> Riddell: Umm... Thanks but I want to know where in my system it got installed?
<Riddell> dpkg -L kubuntu-docs
<maco> dpkg -L packagename
<sresu> Got it. Thanks Riddell, maco
<DavidTruby> what has happned to the qt-sdk package in maverick? Has it been renamed or is it just not present any more?
<jonah> hey guys, when i try run vmware player it says it needs to compile some stuff, and then i get the error Unable to build kernel module. Can anyone help please. I've tried the patch people have posted on the internet but it doesn't seem to work as it's no longer at the location/link people have used
<Peace-> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<BluesKaj> jonah, do you have build-essential installed?
<maxamillion> random question ... was the ubuntu installer fully ported to Qt4 for Kubuntu?
<jonah> has anyone else got vmware player working on 64 bit 10.10?
<maco> maxamillion: yes
<maxamillion> maco: very nice
<maxamillion> maco: thanks for the info! :D
<nobarking> is there a way to add user style themes to rekonq?
<jonah> hi i disconnected so here's my issue again, when i try run vmware player it says it needs to compile some stuff, and then i get the error Unable to build kernel module. Can anyone help please. I've tried the patch people have posted on the internet but it doesn't seem to work as it's no longer at the location/link people have used
<sresu> There used to be an issue about KNetworkManager getting disabled when sleeping system to RAM. Is this resolved with the latest stable release?
<fanti> sresu: i just can confirm the issue; don't know if that problem was fixed
<sresu> fanti: Oh.. yes. Do you know the bug case number?
<fanti> sresu: no.. sorry
<sresu> fanti: It certainly got the solution, but was it reported?
<sresu> Oh- Ok
<sresu> #quassel
<rua> hi
<darthvader> hi
<darthvader> algum brasileiro na sala?
<rua> do u have any problem about ati graphic card?
<rua> i use ati graphic card on notebook and graphics are too slow
<darthvader> rua, i have some trouble like this: my RAM is 6 Gb (2 + 4 Gb), but my kubuntu reconozige just 3 Gb...
<rua> how will we solve these problems?
<maicol> ciao a tuti
<maco> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Spoko> hello all
<Spoko> i have one very bad problem with kubuntu 10.10
<Spoko> i've installed it on my acer aspire one
<Spoko> it runs very good on it everything was fine
<Spoko> but then i started it without the cable plugged in
<Spoko> and plasma-netbook crashed
<Spoko> plasma-desktop works fine
<Spoko> how can i fix that?
<m_tadeu> hi...is there any app for kde that sends an alarm about cpu temperature and/or other alarms
<nobarking> bronze: ok thanks!
<slow-motion> hi
<rork> m_tadeu: ksensors can do that for cpu temperature
<m_tadeu> rork: thanx
<esmirlin> hello! normally i used gnome, but some days ago i tested kde in my netbook and i liked it so much... the things is that i wanna know if there is an eeepc tray for kde as there's for gnome...
<esmirlin> hello! normally i used gnome, but some days ago i tested kde in my netbook and i liked it so much... the things is that i wanna know if there is an eeepc tray for kde as there's for gnome...
<rork> esmirlin: what does the tray exactly do?
<sriramoman> is there any command for cpu scaling in kubuntu?
<esmirlin> rork: http://www.statux.org/content?page=catalog&catagory=1&product=eeepc-tray
<rork> esmirlin: http://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=102944 this is the only thing I can find
<rork> have you tried eeepc-tray itself?
<esmirlin> rork: yes but it seems not working... and what about ubuntu-tweak on kde? (sorry if i ask so many things... i'm not used to kde :S)
<rork> esmirlin: I haven't got any experience with ubuntu-tweak but I assume any none gnome specific tweaks might just work, but maybe have a look at System Settings first
<esmirlin> rork: last question... for a netbook with 1Gb RAM kde is too heavy/slow?
<rork> esmirlin: I have no idea, they say 386 MB  RAM is minimum so 1GB should be ok I guess.
<rork> and please don't address new questions to specific users ;)
<esmirlin> ok ill install and then ill be back! thank you very much!!!!!!
<rork> you're welcome :)
<rork> esmirlin: are you currently on ubuntu?
<esmirlin> yes and i gess you'll tell me to install kubuntu-desktop ... but i don't want software mixed :S
<rork> hehe, you guessed that right ^^, but I wouldn't want that for my main install either :P
<esmirlin> ;)
<esmirlin> rork: is it possible if i rest in kubuntu to format the gnome partition¿?
<rork> yes, you can use gparted for that
<esmirlin> oookis
<esmirlin> so see you then!
<rork> cya
<wilhart> how od i playback matroska or any dvds without flickering while enabling effects
<wilhart> kde
<wilhart> i have effects in kde and playback gives flickering
<Patrick_wslx> hmm ill test that now
<Patrick_wslx> no flickering here maybe it's driver related
<zanol> anybody from Brazil?
<wilhart> hwy!? ubuntu is crap if u cant have effects on and playging videos
<Patrick_wslx> well windows shuts off aero when you launch games
<Patrick_wslx> i think there should be a way for desktop effects to automatically know when a 3d app is launched to shut down effects in the same mannor
<Patrick_wslx> so really its not that bad
<Patrick_wslx> what games are you trying to run?
<wilhart> Patrick_wslx: just for playbacking movies
<Patrick_wslx> woah my bad didn't realize 'videos' there just saw playing and thought games (i was starting up minecraft lol)
<Patrick_wslx> yeah ubuntu, like all linux distros, give different performance based on your hardware which is very annoying at times
<marcelo> i'm surprise with kubuntu, very very goog...i'm using on a virtualbox
<Patrick_wslx> glad to hear marcelo
<Patrick_wslx> i've always liked it and have used it as a primary OS for a long time
<marcelo> i still use W7, but i'll change soon
<13WAALRED> Whenever I want to update my Kubuntu - or better update software lists - it says "Downloading http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick/main Sources (and amd64 Packages) failed: 404 Not Found
<Patrick_wslx> I actually like W7 myself. You always have the option for dual boot too
<marcelo> i know
<Patrick_wslx> sounds like a problem with the server
<13WAALRED> hm but "maverick/main" sounds a bit strange to me
<Patrick_wslx> a 404 error is the same for any case. It means its having problems communicating with the server
<Patrick_wslx> ive had main repos go out on me when trying to sync and update
<Patrick_wslx> in the past with previous ubuntu releases
<13WAALRED> 404 looks more like the file just does not exist on that server or under that path?
<BajK___> why tghe hell am i called 13waalred?! o.O
<BajK___> but I looked up the sofware list, there are no repos that might cause errors
<BajK___> and none of the stated ones
<BajK___> those have to be th eofficial ones
<Patrick_wslx> possibly that as well. It's a general communication error
<Patrick_wslx> maybe the path will be fixed later lol
<Patrick_wslx> I have Lucid so I cant check if im having the same issues
<Patrick_wslx> well i could actuallyl
<rua> right click of the mouse doesn't work at terminal
<Patrick_wslx> lol
<rua> how can i fix it?
<BajK___> and apt-get update states that the arduino packages are the cause
<BajK___> i'll just deactivate them
<Patrick_wslx> what is the actual output?
<BajK___> Patrick_wslx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/517636/ :D
<BajK___> now it's no longer arduino but "W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/arduino-ubuntu-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<BajK___> "
<Patrick_wslx> false link i guess
<Patrick_wslx> btw rua i'm not sure. Are you using Konsole?
<rua> yes
<rua> xterm
<Patrick_wslx> oh idk how to get it to work in xterm
<Jamoris> is there anyway to edith the default Auto eth0 connection? like in gnome? I can't  connect to my dsl connection in kde since 10.10. it's killing me
<Jamoris> anyone succesfuly made a dsl (bridge) connection in 10.10?
<Jamoris> whay Auto eth0 is not visible/editable in kde? how can I edit it?
<Jamoris> how can I install network-manager-gnome in kubuntu, while I don't have a working connection in kubuntu? is there anyway to download the dependencies from another system?
<Patrick_wslx> yes
<Patrick_wslx> you can google the .deb
<Patrick_wslx> download it, and put it on the kubuntu system
<Patrick_wslx> as well as the dependencies
<Jamoris> Patrick_wslx: but it has so many dependencies, and you should download it one by one, it's impossible to do it manually
<Patrick_wslx> oh yeah because you're running kde and it has gnome deps lol
<Patrick_wslx> sorry
<Patrick_wslx> Are you sure you cant configure your settings in knetworkmanager
<Patrick_wslx> as you did in gnome?
<Jamoris> Patrick_wslx: yes, I can do that in chakra, and could do that in kubuntu 10.04 too, but not in 10.10. in gnome I just disable connect automatically for Auto eth0 and then I can connect with my dsl connection but in kde the Auto eth0 is not visible
<avihay> wow, first time in a few months that I let KpackageKit to update my system, and it doesn't crash and burn like the hack-job it must be to be this poor
<Patrick_wslx> hmm not sure because I run 10.04
<Jamoris> Patrick_wslx: it is really killing me, I did a fresh install and now can't install anything on it so have to be on chakra for a while. thanks for answering anyway
<Patrick_wslx> yeah I would post this on ubuntuforums in networking asap. Sorry I couldn't help you/
<Jamoris> Patrick_wslx: thanks alot
<Patrick_wslx> you're welcome
<marcel> nabend
<rork_> evening
<rork_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Yankefish> hey can someone help me, i have na hp a350n, my front usb's will not work,my floppy is working though
<nick> hello guys
<Guest97700> anyone available for some questions?
<Nick_thess> I wanted to ask something about kubuntu for mobile phones (arm), if anyone can help me please let me know...
#kubuntu 2010-10-22
<amichair> I get a circular dependency error during upgrade to maverick (reported in bug Bug #664835), how do I fix it and resume the upgrade?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 664835 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "circular dependency when upgrading to maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664835
<sh1ft3d> whats the chmod octals references?
<amichair> sh1ft3d: man chmod
<amichair> sh1ft3d: :-)
<fzlamn> hi all
<fzlamn> can i remove terminal or console?
<boogie1> hello
<boogie1> helo
<amichair> man, this has been the worst upgrade yet
<amichair> where do I begin to figure out why my (wireless) left mouse button no longer works after upgrade to maverick?
<amichair> or rather, it works until the first time I use the keyboard. Then it stops working. Any ideas?
<m_tadeu> hi...is there an easy way to stream videos from my home pc on a web page??
<amichair> m_tadeu: you can try http pseudostreaming, if that's good enough (it's easier to set up)
<m_tadeu> amichair: I'm checking it right now...sounds nice
<ses59_> what backup software does anyone use who has a second hard drive installed in the computer?  Looked at backuppc but think it is more server based?
<valorie> ses59: rsync
<valorie> or LuckyBackup, which is just a gui front end to rsync
<valorie> http://www.linux.com/news/enterprise/storage/8200-back-up-like-an-expert-with-rsync
<ses59> thank you valorie
<valorie> sonofagun, plasma-desktop crashed
<ses59> I will remove backuppc
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> I'm not familiar with that one
<valorie> so can't say one way or the other
<valorie> but rsync is wonderful, and simple to use
<valorie> and fast
<valorie> since it's cli
<ses59> I like luckybackup
<ses59> thank you valorie  it is working like a charm
<Demosthenes> howdy! i just switched from debian, and i'm impressed at how well integrated kubuntu is! my lil lenovo x201 is rockin!
<Demosthenes> the only issue i haven't solved is how to sleep properly
<valorie> Demosthenes: what troubles are you having with sleeping?
<valorie> I'm assuming it is the lenovo and not you with the trouble
<valorie> lol
<what_if> pulse audio does not start, error "E: main.c: Daemon startup failed." Need help troubleshooting. Unfamiliar with pulseaudio. Setting verbose ( -v option ) gives no additional info
<nasserash> hey guys! code folding in kate isn't working properly with python, is this a known bug?
<jschall> is there a way to move the cashew on a kde panel?
<jschall> i'd like it on the left side
<chris062689> I'm loving the new Kubuntu 10.10!
<DarthFrog> chris062689: Is this your first version of Kubuntu?
<chris062689> Nah, I've been around the Ubuntu / Kubuntu scene since around 6.10
<chris062689> seems like such a long time ago :P
<chris062689> ubuntu was mostly clean and brown.
<DarthFrog> I went back to 10.04 for a while.  I finally have pulseaudio working and have sound again.
<chris062689> Kubuntu 10.10 is working great so far
<DarthFrog> What do you like about Maverick over Lucid?  I don't see much difference other than I had a regression.
<chris062689> The only bug I've noticed on the live CD was that it couldn't find the flash package.
<chris062689> I can't remember, but I believe I first discovered and used Ubuntu around 6.04 or perhaps even 5.10
<chris062689> The first Linux distribution I ever messed with was Puppy Linux, hah.  Didn't get a great taste in my mouth.
<DarthFrog> I had Warty but first really got into Ubuntu with Hoary.
<chris062689> Anyway, I'll do a install tomorrow, see ya guys later.
<flaminga> everyone
<flaminga> ?
<flaminga> anybody?
<feisar> morning all, trying Kubuntu again today after about 3 years :)
<cojack> feisar: good luck then
<feisar> cojack: cheers, just finishing now - noticed it starts installing before I finished entering all my info! neat
<cojack> ;]
<feisar> where is the restricted drivers installer?
<Patrick_wslx> jus type in drivers in the search in the k menu
<Patrick_wslx> just*
<feisar> Patrick_wslx: ah thank you :)
<Patrick_wslx> you're welcome
<feisar> need my wireless!
<alex__> why networking interface show unmanaged after updating to 10.10
<feisar> the wireless network manager is great but it would be nice if kde's wallet didn't need my password after I already gave it at the login screen
<Patrick_wslx> yeah i always disliked kwallet
<Patrick_wslx> and idk alex unfortunately I have not run into this because I didnt upgrade but I heard other people today having the same issuues
<Patrick_wslx> issues*
<valorie_> I lost my desktop awhile ago
<valorie_> plasma-desktop crashed
<valorie_> and even restarting won't bring it back
<valorie_> anyone else report anything like this?
<valorie_> I guess my only option is to reinstall
<Patrick_wslx> i have actually
<Patrick_wslx> hold on
<Patrick_wslx> does right clicking, going to run command
<Patrick_wslx> and running plasma-desktop start it?
<KRF_> alex__: you may fix it by editing /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<jaldhar> Anyone else having problems with flash audio in maverick?  Now kmix reports the card as "Internal Audio Analog Stereo" instead of Intel like it used to.  Sound works everywhere else.  Just not flash
<rethus> is there a way to sync kontact-entrys with wm 6.5?
<FlashDeluxe> hi @all! I have a problem, i am using kubuntu with kernel 2.6.32 on a dell latitude 620 and i want to connect a second monitor. Its an HD Monitor with 1920x1080, but i cannot set the resolution higher than 1360x768. Its an Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) Can somebody help me please?
<collabra> FlashDeluxe: are you sure your intel mobile 945gm can display resolution greater than 1360x768...?
<FlashDeluxe> collabra: Yes I´m very sure, i have a few other notebooks with that chip
<FlashDeluxe> and there it works
<FlashDeluxe> but i see no difference between them
<collabra> u using lts...?
<collabra> 10.04 or 10.10....
<FlashDeluxe> its 10.04
<collabra> have loaded the proprietary video driver,...or, have you tried <system settings><display><multiple monitors>
<collabra> have you ^
<collabra> thats the extent of my knowledge.
<FlashDeluxe> i tried <system settings><display><multiple monitors> there i can choose 1360x768 max
<FlashDeluxe> Kernel driver in use: i915
<collabra> <applications><system><hardware drivers>
<FlashDeluxe> i do not have proprietary driver installed
<collabra> FlashDeluxe: i suggest you think about it...
<collabra> FlashDeluxe: do some research
<collabra> then think some more.
<FlashDeluxe> but i have as i said a few more notebooks with the same card and te same driver and there it works
<collabra> hrm,.. welll,... lol,... i'm a bit 'skunked' at the moment....
<FlashDeluxe> you`re drunk?
<collabra> no,... i don't drink.
<FlashDeluxe> i don`t know what skunked means
<collabra> perplexed,.... bamboozled,.... unsure,... and confused...there...bout' what ailes your system.
<FlashDeluxe> lol ok, me too
<FlashDeluxe> i changed the tft, too -no changes
<collabra> ahh, reality....yes.....we must as two become one with the diagnosis....for your hardware, as it is... is.
<collabra> try loading the drivers under that there, hardware drivers.... i spoke of earlier.
<collabra> but i warn,... you may break your system irrevocably....so be cautious...  :0)
<FlashDeluxe> yea and there is the problem, i don`t want to crash the system :(
<collabra> lemmy ask ya if id' be worth it to reload if it doesn't?
<collabra> vs. everything your problems can hussle,...go away in a beautiful high definition...?
<collabra> ok im takin,...bets for the next minute....new yourk as it might be.
<FlashDeluxe> now that you re sayin it
<FlashDeluxe> we`re talking bout high definition, of course it is worth it :D
<collabra> now if it don't work,... it's not hard to find an op around here..."
<collabra> ,...either.
<collabra> i need either.
<collabra> either
<collabra> or
<collabra> ,...hmm drunk,...i do have ther that bottle.
<collabra> hrm,...yah. uh,... tell me how it goes there: FlashDeluxe
<FlashDeluxe> collabra: to the status of being drunk? its quite easy :P
<collabra> from the status of being 'there' to the status of your dual hd display...?)
<collabra> i'm betting the tortiose....
<FlashDeluxe> collabra: got it
<FlashDeluxe> i did "cvt 1920 1080" then i copied sth from the output in this command "xrandr --addmode VGA1 1280x1024_60.00" and so I added the "HD Mode" then i made a xrandr --output VGA1 -s 1920x1080 and then it worked
<collabra> FlashDeluxe: but does it work?!
<collabra> lol,...!
<collabra> perfect,....glad to help.
<FlashDeluxe> I´m so lucky that you were here, tanks dude
<collabra> quite a few would like that knowlege,... and knowing.
<collabra> lts....entirely too much.....iltsh!t
<collabra> i might ask if a newbe would know this^
<FlashDeluxe> it depends
<collabra> do all you ops WANT dependancy.... or should i speak to the programmers.
<collabra> sincerely,... the command line,...wtf?
<collabra> to get it done,...
<collabra> pisses me off,... the "kommand line"
<FlashDeluxe> the command line is mighty
<collabra> f the comand line,.. lets finally make it friendly...
<collabra> for all the rest...
<FlashDeluxe> e.g. i am not able to work with the gui
<collabra> honestly,... who can pile up these scripts and make them work,..even for a nube.
<collabra> how intelligent do you have to be to broaden the base.
<FlashDeluxe> how stupid do you have to be to be not?
<collabra> boolean,... i could spit.
<andreas_> #linux
<BajK> will multimonitor with beamer on a notebook work as good as with the opensource one when I install the proprietary drivers?
<collabra> FlashDeluxe: Wake Up!!! ^question for you^
<collabra> BajK: I know it's not polite,... but FlashDeluxe know all about these things.... you just gotta catch its attention...
<collabra> his/hers
<collabra> FlashDeluxe: Flash!!!
<BajK> :D
<collabra> FlashDeluxe: hey yo!!!
<collabra> :-)
<gaurav> Hi all, I am having problem with using gprof in Kdevelop4. can anyone please help me here?
<collabra> but i'll answer for him,.... no.
<collabra> FlashDeluxe: would come up with some bad ass way of using the command line,... i know it!0)
<collabra> thing is, i know flash is listening. but shy.
<FlashDeluxe> BajK: It makes no difference, but its easier with linux drivers ;) collabra: man, you have too much time?^^
<FlashDeluxe> collabra: no, i`m working :P
<BajK> hm but well I plugged Kubuntu in on the external hdd and booted it up, it instantly worked everything, sound, wifi, and such
<BajK> there was the beamer plugged in
<BajK> and kde used the beamer as primary device, so all my plasma desktop stuff was on the beamer rather than on the notebook screen
<collabra> BajK: i drive a beamer.
<BajK> and I couldn't make kde extend the screen properly. I could use "Clone of VGA1"
<collabra> in mydreams.
<collabra> FlashDeluxe: you gettin' this?
<BajK> but when I used SDV (or something which wa sthe notebook screen) be left of VGA1 (which is the beamer) I either got a black screen on the beamer, or the mouse was restricted to the notebook only. or there was just garbled pictures on the beamer
<BajK> I just wanted the notebook screen with 1200x800 be left of the beamer with 1024x768 and have the screen extended
<collabra> FlashDeluxe: bust out with the solution,... just wait,... ell' blow you away.
<collabra> FlashDeluxe: bust out bro'
<collabra> BajK: just wait...
<BajK> it wa sjust a proof of concept whether kubuntu is suited for that office and it was just on the usb drive and thus slow and stuff. If I installed it on that device I had more time fuzzing around with the settings
<collabra> FlashDeluxe: why ya gotta be all like, whack, in da hood.
<collabra> FlashDeluxe: bus' out!
<collabra> homey's got it!!! he just too cool or sompin'
<collabra> he dont want ere' one to hab it, coz...well, u know.
<collabra> (whisper) --->"he wouldn't be so special, then."
<FlashDeluxe> BajK: What resolution does you notebook/beamer use?
<BajK> notebook 1200x800 and beamer 1024x768 (optimal results seem to be when 1154x864 is set)
<FlashDeluxe> ok and the beamer is plugged in into vga?
<FlashDeluxe> so what happens if you execute this in command line? xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1200x800 --pos 0x1080 --output VGA1 --mode 1154x864 --pos 0x0
<collabra> i'm speechless....
<collabra> a small tear formed in my left eye...
<FlashDeluxe> is somebody able to kick him?
<collabra> i love ya man!
<collabra> i love ya!
<collabra> such a sweet gesture....
<collabra> i'm overwhelmed.
<jussi> collabra: please keep on topic
<BajK> FlashDeluxe: I cannot test it right now, I am not in the office );
<BajK> ;)
<BajK> FlashDeluxe: this command will clone the image on both screens?
<BajK> ah no
<BajK> it will stick them on top of each other?
<collabra> jussi: i am,... and i will....Thank You.
<FlashDeluxe> BajK Oh sorry, do you wanna clone them?
<FlashDeluxe> Bajk this command extends it over the top
<BajK> I tried that in the kde systemsettings and it was an even greater mess then having notebook left of beamer
<BluesKaj> howdy
<FlashDeluxe> so your notebook is the primary device and the things you want to be projected by beamer you can put upside, but if you like it left or roght of the beamer, just change the pos
<BajK> ah okay because that was weird that i cannot change the primary device in systemsettings
<BajK> its always VGA1
<collabra> BluesKaj: howdy!,.. do y' have a problem with a dual display?
<FlashDeluxe> i`ve never been to the systemsettings but the command i posted should work
<BluesKaj> collabra, hi, no not me
<collabra> that's good,.... good,... cause' we gotta pro with those dd issues.
<BluesKaj> been looking on launchpad for a bug which I'm experiencing after an update on an older computer, apt updates to a certain point then tries to find the 2.6.32.24 linux image , then tries to update grub , generating grub.cfg and stalls there . It prevents anything else from being updated or installed because it locks dpkg . I've done the unlock command but the next update just begins this vicious cycle over again.
<collabra> andreas_: there was a package guy here, right?
<BluesKaj> interesting. it seems this linux image that apt is trying to install from the the repos is non-existant
<BluesKaj> must be a kernel module that it's trying to find , because I have no problems with this machine
<tjingboem> dolphin reacts very poorly, it takes a lot of time it reacts when i click on a file. Is this a known bug?
<santhust> hi
<santhust> i need help on dictonary
<santhust> Connection timeout for the dictionary server at 'dict.org:2628'
<santhust> ... is the message when i look up for a word
<santhust> a few days back it was working fine
<chiiiiiz> hello!!
<chiiiiiz> I need help understanding one thing: amarok and CD-audio
<chiiiiiz> I have 2 DVD drives installed, and only one works playing cd-audio. Where are the cd-audio mounted? Kubuntu 10.10, amarok 2.3.2...
<chiiiiiz> I must correct: amarok only cd-audio from 1 drive, but Kaffeine plays theme on both drives
<dfaure> X doesn't start; I used apport-collect <bugnumber>, it shows me the launchpad login page in a text webbrowser, I type login and password, but the "Continue" text is not a link, I can't submit the form!
<dfaure> worked around by using ssh -X to that machine to get a gui browser, but now it says "you are not the reporter or subscriber of this bug report, or dupe or closed", but I subscribed, and it's not a dupe and it's not closed
<jaldhar> I asked this earlier but got no response
<jaldhar> Anyone else having problems with flash audio in maverick?  Now kmix reports the card as "Internal Audio Analog Stereo" instead of Intel like it used to.  Sound works everywhere else.  Just not flash
<yareckon> I'd like to use konqueror / dolphin to edit files on my server as I find it more stable than gnome / gfs, but my problem is that when I save I am just saving the cached local copy of the file.  I don't get asked if I want to upload my changes until I close my editing application.  Is there a way to pass through changes at save time?
<yareckon> it#s getting pretty annoying to have to shut my editor to update the server side
<dfaure> yareckon: use a kde text editor, it will upload on save
<tsailapan> hello
<tsailapan> i'm having some troubles with virtual terminals
<tsailapan> can anybody help me
<tsailapan> i can turn only to tty4 but cannot type anyhting in there
<akR4> hi here. I have a little problem with the lastest version...
<akR4> the UI seems to be really slow, but I disable every desktop effect and changing the theme for a (I think) lighter one
<akR4> (I use the additionnal driver, and I am on a laptop... so maybe the driver is not adapted for a nVidia 8600M)
<vbgunz_> something about kopete is really getting under my skin... I am speaking with someone over jabber and my notifications are going nuts showing me when they're typing, etc... overly verbose... I don't want to know all this... I thought I turned it off under my account settings and a double check says I did but I am still getting these crazy notifications :(
<Peace-> vbgunz_: click on the I
<Peace-> i
<Peace-> and configure that
<riky> ALGUIEN EN SALTA?
<Peace-> riky: where are you from ?
<vbgunz_> Peace-: not sure what exactly thats gonna cut off in notifications but I just disabled application notifications... gotta see how far this goes down the rabbit hole
<vbgunz_> thanks!
<Peace-> vbgunz_: you can configure kopete but if it doens't work for you you can alwyas configure system notifications
<Peace-> vbgunz_: you can go on systemsettings or click with right button on i
<Peace-> in the systemtray
<riky> I FROM SALTA-ARGENTINA
<Peace-> riky: espagnol?
<vbgunz_> thing is, I did configure kopete to completely shut up and it didn't work. I restarted kopete to make sure and I am still being bombarded with notifications. it doesn't happen with any other protocol except jabber that I realized so far
<riky> YES
<Peace-> !spanish | riky
<ubottu> riky: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Peace-> vbgunz_: coudl you write a bug ?
<riky> OK
<vbgunz_> oh I think kopete has 2 places to modify these notification settings
<vbgunz_> Peace-: I think I might have it
<Peace-> :)
<vbgunz_> Peace-: yeah, there are 2 places when dealing with jabber in kopete that deal with notifications. the account itself and notifications too
<vbgunz_> I got it
<Peace-> :) well done
<riky> join #ubuntu-es
<Peace-> nope you have to type  /join
<Peace-> without spaces before
<Peace-> riky: e scrivi bene
<Peace-> xD
<dfaure> Peace-: spanish, not italian ;)
<dfaure> he made it now
<Peace-> dfaure: well xD
<Peace-> if similar
<Peace-> it's
<Peace-> :D
<Ceylon> Hey, anyone else here having trouble with the latest update of cups (amd64 1.4.4-6ubuntu2)? It seems to hang while upgrading.
<Ceylon> Tried reinstalling, same problem (I'm using maverick)
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> i was in maverick but i come back to lucid ... to much problems
<Ceylon> Installing the *.10 is always adventurous ;-)
<Peace-> yeah...
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> well intel video cards got too much problme here
<Ceylon> Using the proprietary drivers?
<irdecoy> wahahaha
<Peace-> Ceylon: intel got only fre drivers
<irdecoy> I'm a new comer
<Ceylon> Ah right... good to know, so I don't upgrade my laptop :)
<Peace-> lucid just worksfine here with intel 945gm
<Ceylon> Yeah it's running lucid now
<Ceylon> But no clue with regard to the cups problem? It seems to be stuck in the configuration, while trying to start cups... that's what I see in htop
<irdecoy> 这里面有没有中国来的？
<irdecoy> 好寂寞啊
<dfaure> !chinese | irdecoy
<ubottu> irdecoy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<irdecoy> 谢谢
 * dfaure will have to assume that means 'thank you' ;)
<Ceylon> I believe it's fixed now.
<Ceylon> Apparently sudo /etc/init.d/cups start did the job.
<Ceylon> and start cups didn't, for some reason..
<Ceylon> Oh, sorry, it's still broken- it apparently didn't finish the installation anyway. It was 1.4.4-6ubuntu2.1 by the way
<Ceylon> I apologize, it's a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/664768/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 664768 in cups (Ubuntu) "package cups 1.4.4-6ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script killed by signal (Terminated)" [Undecided,New]
<Ceylon> thanks, gotta run. Bye
<Kalidarn> does anyone know why kubuntu has no usplash?
<Kalidarn> i just installed off the disc and found that i got no splash screen
<Kalidarn> i certainly do not see this: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Kubuntu+Lucid+Simple?content=123353
<Kalidarn> i just see a blue screen that says Kubutnu 10.10 in framebuffer font
<Kalidarn> maybe it doesn't have time to load one
<Kalidarn> i'm booting off an OCZ vertex2
<Kalidarn> i do see the blue screen with the ugly font when shutting down
<Kalidarn> when booting i just see the blinking line, then it flips to a ubuntu 10.10 login from console then kdm really quickly
<xelister> hi
<xelister> can't use kmail - some stupid sepuku thing stops me
<xelister> actually its called nepomuk
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> xelister: try  creating another user
<xelister> I think it's developer should just do the sepuku thing though
<xelister> hmm oh ok it started eventually,  but spams me with stupid warning window on start
<Peace-> sudo adduser MYNAME
<Peace-> sudo adduser MYNAME admin
<Peace-> many times when you upgrade config files
<Peace-> get mad program
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> when starting open office all the menus dont have text but instaed 00000 or similiar replacing the text
<surunveri> any idea what might be causing that?
<surunveri> I've not used Open Office yet on this
<pegasusbil> How do I set "file association" - can't open links in "thunderbird mail client"
<JeroenDeDauw> For some reason the interfaces of various applications are acting very sluggish on my desktop Kubuntu install. Anyone an idea what might be the cause?
<JeroenDeDauw> I'm definitly not running out of computation resources.
<cuznt> why not open the system moniter and observe which process is stealing all your cpu?
<JeroenDeDauw> Like I said, it's not a computing resources problem.
<JeroenDeDauw> Other stuff is running fine
<JeroenDeDauw> Just the interfaces act sluggish
<JeroenDeDauw> I'm running twinview on dualscreen with nvidea gfx card - might be caused by that?
<cuznt> you might need to be more specific to which aps are being sluggish.
<cuznt> i would not think so, since the video card is independant correct?
<cuznt> then when you figure out which aps are sluggish, there is more than likely a channel for that ap, and those peeps might be of more use
<hisatsu> can you help me
<hisatsu> i want to install my scanner
<hisatsu> and i dont know how to make it work on kubuntu
<hisatsu> how to make benq 4300 scanner work on kubuntu
<dfaure> hisatsu: try running skanlite ?
<volodya_> hisatsu: try the first hit in google? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264850
<hisatsu> dfaure: i dont have it on my kubuntu, should i install it?
<dfaure> yes
<dfaure> otherwise it's a bit difficult to run it
<dfaure> :)
<hisatsu> ok
<hisatsu> dfaure: skanlite did not work,
<hisatsu> volodya_: i will try it
<Peace-> hisatsu: ?
<hisatsu> Peace- : yes ?
<Peace-> skanlitE?
<Peace-> What's wrong with it ?
<hisatsu> skanlite dont work
<Peace-> hisatsu: did you lauch it on terminal ?
<hisatsu> it cant detect the scanner
<hisatsu> no
<Peace-> well that is the driver
<Peace-> kernerl+driver --->scanlite
<Peace-> your scanner is....?
<hisatsu> ok, i did not install the driver
<hisatsu> but how to do that
<hisatsu> ?
<Peace-> hisatsu: before i need to know which scanner you have
<Peace-> so l...
<Peace-> it's a usb scanner right?
<hisatsu> benq 4300
<hisatsu> yes usb
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> give me lsusb
<Peace-> output
<hisatsu> what's lsusb ?
<Peace-> hisatsu: open konsole
<hisatsu> ok
<Peace-> and type
<Peace-> lsusb
<Peace-> press enter
<Peace-> give me the output
<hisatsu> ok
<hisatsu> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<hisatsu> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<hisatsu> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<hisatsu> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<hisatsu> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<hisatsu> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Wireless (Bluetooth + WLAN) Interface [Integrated Module]
<FloodBotK1> hisatsu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hisatsu> sorry
<hisatsu> Peace-/ are you there?
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> i am
<hisatsu> what should i do now?
<Peace-> i was waiting for your pastebin
<hisatsu> ok
<Peace-> hisatsu: mm your device should work with older version of kubunt uhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264850
<Peace-> hisatsu: mm your device should work with older version of kubunt u http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264850
<hisatsu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/518208/
<Peace-> it worked loading the firmware
<twister_> hi
<hisatsu> maybe, but i love the new version of kubuntu
<Peace-> well of course
<Peace-> but that is a good new
<Peace-> because if older worked should be a way o get it working on kubntu 10.10
<Peace-> hisatsu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=144028
<Freeaqingme> Hi. When I click in my task manager on a app that is not minimized, the app does not minimize. How do I make it so that when I click on a unminimized app in my taskmanager it automatically minimizes?
<hisatsu> Peace-: thank you verry much
<Peace-> hisatsu: here there is a solution
<Peace-> hisatsu: http://ubuntu-col.blogspot.com/2009/03/ubuntu-8_18.html
<Peace-> hisatsu: but you need to transalte with google translate
<hisatsu> ok
<hisatsu> i'll try
<Peace-> hisatsu: nautilus = dolphin
<Peace-> gksudo = kdesudo
<Peace-> good luck
<Peace-> xsane = scanlite
<hisatsu> Peace: thank you very much
<hisatsu> thank you
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> hisatsu: y ar welcome from italy
<dfaure> there's google translate for gnome-to-kde? :-)
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> there is
<hisatsu> hisatsu from algeria, i will translate it
<hisatsu> thank you all
<Peace-> dfaure: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/gnome2kde/
<Peace-> but it's not complete :D
<Peace-> xD
 * dfaure likes "openoffice—>koffice (this is still in developing..)"
<dfaure> the other day I had spreadsheets that would crash oocalc and work just fine in kspread ;)
<dfaure> the xchat line misses konversation
<Peace-> :)
<bbeck_> Has anyone else found that kopete seems to have some issue with redrawing the conversation and text input areas?
<bbeck_> I type a message and press enter, then I have to resize the panes to get the window to redraw.
<bbeck_> So far it is the only large issue I have noticed in 10.10.
<vbgunz_> anybody know whats up with installing kubuntu 10.10 as a guest in virtualbox? no matter what I do, I am having issues installing the additions and am just having outright problems... anybody know whats up?
<Roland> What web brower do you use? Is Konqueror any good?
<galoisfield> hi all..
<pibarnas> Roland: yep. it's good.
<dfaure> and now you can even choose between khtml and webkit, in konqueror
<mime> hello ppl
<pibarnas> hell-o
<mime> i just instaled linux lucid and my printer doesnt work; in jaunty just pluging it all is correct, but with lucid doesnt work, any idea
<pibarnas> does it become wireless, by any chance? ;)
<mime> it is usb, the doc's just stay there , waiting to be printer in the aplication by default
<mime> to be printed
<Roland> Check this out... http://vimeo.com/16042239 too bad it can't run smooth
<galoisfield> hi all..wat to do if i want my system to use the unused swap space?
<mime> also my cpu its too warm and freezes computer while rendering in 3d
<mime> playing sauerbraten; with jaunty that does not happen
<mime> galo i think that the installation erases the swap partition oncce installed
<galoisfield> hi al
<galoisfield> recently while installing oracle 10g xe,i faced a prob dat errors were encountered while processing..wen i looked up on some sites they are telling to increase the swap partition..but wen i gave the swapon -s command i saw that my 2 gb of swap space was totally unused..any ideas how to overcome this problem?
<galoisfield> anyone can suggest a solution?
<mime> no sorry im not so pro
<Andrej_> How to install flash player for firefox after kubunu installation?
<galoisfield> sry am getting dc in between cos of less wifi b/w..
<galoisfield> any help to my prev problem would b grateful :)
<Roland> galoisfield: swap gets used when main ram is getting full
<mime> andrej
<galoisfield> Roland: yes roland,but the prob i faced was "errors while processing" wen i tried to install oracle 10g xe..
<galoisfield> Roland: lookin up on some sites said that i have to increase my swap space..
<mime> $ sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<galoisfield> Roland: do u have any idea regarding this?
<mime> im going away with my friend jane
<mime> cya
<Roland> galoisfield: you need to create a bigger swap partition
<Roland> resize it
<galoisfield> Roland: my doubt is that wen i gave swapon -s command,it showes "0 bytes" were used..so will there be any meaning if i make it bigger?
<galoisfield> *showed
<dfaure> sounds to me like your problem is not with the swap but elsewhere, indeed.
<Roland> galoisfield: probably not
<galoisfield> Roland: is ur swap space being used currently?
<lieuwe> hey, were can i change which programs start on startup? this is getting silly. also, how do i make my hd automount?
<dfaure> lieuwe: depends on the kind of programs you have in mind: importants parts of kde are started automatically (autostart folder), the rest is session restoration from your previous kde session
<lieuwe> dfaure: well, if i reboot a shitload of programs start, e.g. skype kopete kadressbook etc etc, i want to disable some of these
<dfaure> lieuwe: kopete and kaddressbook only start because you had them running the last time you (cleanly) exited kde
<dfaure> if you fully exit them (sometimes it takes Ctrl+Q, rather than just closing the window, for instance kopete keeps running as a system-tray icon), they shouldn't start again
<lieuwe> dfaure: well, no, not really, i right click them tray icon and do quit each and every reboot, so how the fck do i close them otherwise?
<dfaure> then maybe something crashes on logout and the session isn't getting saved properly
<lieuwe> dfaure: o.o
<dfaure> yes? seeing drkonqi dialogs on logout?
<lieuwe> dfaure: nope
<dfaure> well I don't really understand why this is happening, but here's a workaround: delete the non-wanted apps from ~/.kde/share/config/session/
<dfaure> (I mean delete the files whose name contain the name of an unwanted app ;)
<lieuwe> dfaure: the hell, it contains apps that i removed ages ago o.o
<dfaure> lieuwe: yes but if they were not referenced in ../ksmserverrc, then they were not used anyway
<dfaure> (maybe cleaning up that file is necessary too, but that seems a bit difficult to do by hand, unless you get rid of the whole group)
<Alexia_Death> Anone hae a clue how I could get my cellphone to operate as a modem?
<Alexia_Death> There does not seem to be a single way tosanely configure it.
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> open office seems to be damaged how could it be fixed?
<Drubotara> #electronics
<arg501> The shutdown and restart commands are missing, anyone got any idea how to fix that?
<mvk>  I would like to ad something to the boot screen, is this possible?
<mvk> Some graphics, on the existing boot splash
<dfaure> mvk: grub splashimage -- http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-1243.html for instance
<herve> hi,i'm new on kubuntu and test my irc>>hello world
<dfaure> hello hervé
<dfaure> mvk: more ubuntu ready: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341&highlight=grub+splash
<herve> hello,i'm so happy,all work perfect with this install
<herve> bye
<Hraban> hello
<MOM4Evr> Hola!
<MOM4Evr> Hello.
<Hraban> had to restart rather abruptly, and now i'm stuck in terminal mode without access to X :(
<Hraban> xlog reports "failed to load module nvidia"
<Hraban> any suggestions/ideas?
<MOM4Evr> No clue. I'm a total Linux newbie, too!
#kubuntu 2010-10-23
<anygivenname> does fail2ban have anything to do with Ubuntu log-in access ?
<legodude> hi everyone, I'm starting a kde development package, what do I need installed to able to compile and target kde4 libs?
<dfaure> legodude: `sudo apt-get build-dep kdelibs5-dev`
<muhdazmilug> hye
<muhdazmilug> my external screen seem don't work..how to fix it?
<alex_> After upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10,I got this error:we are sorry,plasma workspace closed unexpectedly...Executable: plasma-desktop PID: 2155 Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<alex_> can anybody tell me how to get this gone?
<ubuntu__> Hi using a livecd and packagekit is asking for a password
<ubuntu__> blank does not work
<mvk> ubu try apt_get onstead
<mvk> Open a terminal
<kexman_> i am using kubuntu
<kexman_> latest
<kexman_> and i have only wifi connection
<kexman_> using wl driver for it (broadcom chipset)
<mvk> Type: sudo apt-get install packagename
<ubuntu__> mvk: need it to run partitioning app
<kexman_> but the connection sux a bit
<kexman_> i would like to install ndiswrapper driver or b43 but how ? :)
<kexman_> i dont want to loose internet connection
<kexman_> i dont have cable right now
<kexman_> anyone could help me ?
<kexman_> btw i love kubuntu :D
<kexman_> nice job on the 10.10
<mvk> Kexman why does it suck
<FloodBotK1> kexman_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kexman_> mvk: sloooow and laggy and packet losses
<mvk> Kex try to observe wpa supplicant errors
<kexman_> i tryed another linux distro and with the wl driver and with the b43 driver it was working much faster
<kexman_> butter
<kexman_> mvk: hmm /var/log/wpa-... ?
<mvk> Kexman got latest kernel?
<kexman_> mvk: dunno lemme check
<kexman_> mvk: i must do everything carefully since i dont want to loose net connection or im toast :)
<kexman_> hmm now that i think again im prolly better off using this driver :) cause it works :P
<mvk> Kexman u can use wpa-supplicant client or such to connect to the wpasupp
<mvk> Process
<kexman_> rather then loosing conn
<kexman_> so mvk what should i do again ?
<kexman_> where to start ?
<mvk> Kex but do what I said, you can hook into it and get verbose output
<kexman_> mvk: any command that would do that for me ? :)
<mvk> Kex google wpa supplicant client verbose
<mvk> I'm on my phone, types a bit sucky
<kexman_> mvk: uff that a bit hard on me right now :)
<kexman_> no problem :)
<mvk> Well, types types. Swypes
<kexman_> mvk: im connected should i do this what you suggest while connected ?
<kexman_> googling
<kexman_> i have no idea what im looking for :) found alot of stuff :)
 * mvk is offline, 4pm.. Its been a day for long enough now :)
<MOM4Evr> It's crazy to think of all the different time zones here. It's 10:00 pm for me.
<kexman_> i read an article that kubuntu falls behind a bit in all term of UBUNTUNESS compared to its gnomish broter Ubuntu
<kexman_> why is that ?
<kexman_> and i can indeed tell you that it is a bit ... "behind"
<MOM4Evr> I dunno. I have both. And I like different features of both more.
<kexman_> kubuntu people
<kexman_> do i need to enable any source or something to be able to see b43 at the Additional Drivers scren ?
<moetunes> !b43
<moetunes> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<kexman_> im doing that
<kexman_> and i installed b43-fwcutter also
<kexman_> and i still cant see the b43 driver in additional drivers
<kexman_> using the guide from http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Other_distributions_that_are_not_mentioned_above
<kexman_> made it :)
<kexman_> somehow :)
<kexman_> finaly :)
<FloodBotK1> kexman_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest78721> anyone know where the wine libraries are installed? eg for q4wine
<DarthFrog> Guest78721:  "sudo updatedb && locate q4wine"
<irdecoy> 再来试试讲中文会有什么反应
<irdecoy> 哇哈哈
<maco> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<powerinside> I Just tried to connect to my wifi using some commands etc in non GUI mode just to try and now in GUI mode, I can't get the network manager icon down to work (to connect to network) I can only do it using terminal! how can I fix it back
<Guest78721> DarthFrog:  I dont know it didnt work im looking for the wine libraries not q4wine, I think they are under /usr/lib32
<powerinside> How can I remove the password nagging while accessing windows drives from dolphin?
<DarthFrog> Guest78721:  You can use KPackageKit (AKA Software Management).   In "Get and Remove Software", use the "Only Installed" filter, then search for wine using "Find by name".  Select one of the displayed installed packages.  In the bottom of the window, the "More" dropdown combo box will have the "File List", which will show you which files were installed by that package and their locations.
<maco> wow. i would use:  dpkg -L wine
<DarthFrog> maco: That works. :-)  But I'm trying to learn the GUI way of doing things. :-)
<DarthFrog> maco: I guess I'm getting sensitive to the criticism that a newbie to Linux will be expected to master the command line.
<DarthFrog> maco: Tho' "dpkg -L wine" is much more effcient, I strongly agree. :-)
<DarthFrog> Actually, it'd be wine1.2 or wine1.3, depending upon which version you have installed.
<amidia> anybody here?
<Renovatio> hi there, i recently installed windows on my system (on a different partition) so it overwrote my MBR. now i'm trying to restore my grub throught this (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2) but when i execute "update-grub" it returns with "no images found"...who can help me?
<neverwhere> are there seriously people up right now? It's late where i'm at.
<ussher_> Ive had to reinstall because the Hard drive crashed.  Where is the setting to make the task bar only show windows from the current screen.  Lost it.
<colorsoundboy> I have wired and wireless internet however the wired internet connection is temporary closed, but I cannot close the Eth0 for a while How can I do that?
<colorsoundboy> I have wired and wireless internet however the wired internet connection is temporary closed, but I cannot close the Eth0 for a while How can I do that?
<ussher_> colorsoundboy: try rephrasing your question.  im not sure i understand what your trying to do.
<colorsoundboy> hmm dutchy english :) the wireless connection cannot used because the wired is still connected
<colorsoundboy> but have no internet for some days so I will take internet from a source outside the building :)
<ussher_> ah right. I havent used wireless for a while, but dont you have the option to select which connection to use in knetworkmanager ?
<colorsoundboy> but I have to unplug the wired
<colorsoundboy> no still this take the wired one :|
<colorsoundboy> so i was trying the command ifdown eth0 but is not reacting
<colorsoundboy> johan@colorsound-balancing:~$ sudo ifdown eth0
<colorsoundboy> [sudo] password for johan:
<colorsoundboy> ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<pushpesh> can some one tell me how to play windows games in kbuntu.
<pushpesh> ???
<colorsoundboy> install wine
<pushpesh> i have installed
<bazhang> !appdb | pushpesh
<ubottu> pushpesh: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<pushpesh> ut that is not helpng
<bazhang> pushpesh, join #winehq after checking the appdb
<colorsoundboy> wget http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<colorsoundboy> sh winetricks msxml6 gdiplus gecko vcrun2005
<ussher_> is there a way to get to "task manager settings" from command line?  right clicking is not working.
<anygivenname> how do I configure Wicd to acquire IP before system startup password has been entered ?
<neverwhere> wake up!!!
<neverwhere> screw wine, it's nothing but a port to infect your system. I don't condone using windows,anything :(
<Rapp> hi everyone! since 10.10 i do not have this traybar thing anymore that notifies me of update. where can i find it, or some replacement for it? don't even know the name to look for...
<Rapp> hm, the software update in the system settings works fine, but i do not get the notifications, so the traybar notifier is definitely missing or broken
<ussher_> anyone know of an online alternative to gnotime.  gnotime is great, but a recent harddisk total failure makes me go looking for an online alternative.
<bigbrovar> ussher_: I am not familiar with gnotime. what does it do?
<ussher_> bigbrovar: it puts an icon in the system tray, click on it to start/stop the timer running.  open the interface and you can add projects and keep dairy entries.  like a work log.
<sresu> !info update-manager-kde
<ubottu> update-manager-kde (source: update-manager): Support modules for KPackageKit. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.142.20 (maverick), package size 51 kB, installed size 156 kB
<sresu> !info update-manager-core
<ubottu> update-manager-core (source: update-manager): manage release upgrades. In component main, is standard. Version 1:0.142.20 (maverick), package size 192 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<Rapp> sresu: thanks. i have that installed, but i don't get the notifications
<Rapp> the system settings also have the setting enabled to notify me, but it never happens...
<sresu> Both update-manager-core and update-manager-kde are part of Maverick updates or Lucid LTS?
<sresu> Rapp: Oh.. I had questions on it :)
<Rapp> oh :-D
<Rapp> never mind then. i have problems with those :)
<sresu> What problems?
<Rapp> i do not get the update notifications
<Rapp> i can manually install updates via system settings, and the settings also say "make some notification on available updates", but since maverick, they never appear
<mah454> who i can change keyboard layout in kde 4.5.1 ?
<mah454> who i can change keyboard layout in kde 4.5.1 ?
<sresu> Rapp: Have you tried asking that in #kde as well?
<Rapp> sresu: nope.
<Rapp> will do that later :)
<mah454> in #kde not answering to this question !
<mah454> who can change keyboard layout in kde 4.5.1 ?
<JeroenDeDauw> I'm looking for a plasma widget that displays my machines sound output as a graph over time, much like cpu and network monitors do. Is there such a widget?
<ubuntu__> kubuntu 10.10 is very nice. good work guys & gals!
<Peace-> JeroenDeDauw: that sound like how can i get plasma crahsed with sick widget
<Peace-> xD
<sresu> Is there any widget based on conky? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/06/Conkyubuntu.png
<moetunes> sresu:  you can use conky   http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<sresu> moetunes: Yes.. But I cannot see it as the link says. It only comes as black small window. I heard that we cab configure it but I cannot find any options for that
<moetunes> sresu:  here no3 on that page worked
<sresu> moetunes: I installed <conky>  than from sf
<sresu> package
<Newbee> hello
<Newbee> I have kubuntu 10.10 installed, but the boot-splash looks very ugly. The resolution is not fittig, I guess. What can I do about that?
<rork> Newbee: there should be a setting for the bootsplash resolution, let me see if I can find it
<Newbee> ok
<Newbee> that would be nice
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<rork> hi
<JohnFlux> How do I get my HP laserjet 1018 working? :-D
<JohnFlux> When I plug it in, it's recognised and I can print to it
<reither> HELLO
<JohnFlux> it just doesn't actually print
<rork> Newbee: this is what I could find: http://principialabs.com/bootsplash-resolution-in-kubuntu/
<Newbee> rork: does maveric use usplash anymode? I thought is uses plymouth
<rork> hm, that could be indeed
<PasNox> Hi all
<PasNox> i'm still experiencing my password dialog problem - when system ask me root/current user password - the password dialog reject me
<PasNox> it's not having the probleme with all password dialog ( kdesudo works fine )
<PasNox> any idea?
<PasNox> i have created a new user and use it for testing - same problem :/
<PasNox> i just installed same version on my dell studio - no problem ...
<PasNox> so i don't understand :/
<Newbee> I have to buy some food now. So I am away form keyboard for now. If anybody knows the solution for the problem, I'll be glad to read it.
<Newbee> beye
<cuznt> PasNox: did you check for caps lock?
<rork> Newbee: this is probably what you're looking for then: http://open-help.blogspot.com/2010/09/how-to-fix-ugly-plymouth-logo-on-ubuntu.html
<PasNox> cuznt: for sure ;) i even tested easy password like: toto etc
<PasNox> still not working
<PasNox> and i can't understant
<PasNox> cuznt: could u list me the groups you are member of ?
<PasNox> maybe there is a group i'm missing ?
<PasNox> my girlfriend took took the dell at work, so i can't check now
<James147> PasNox: which dialog boxes are rejecting you?
<PasNox> let me some seconds for creating a small video
<James147> PasNox: you could try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378941
<James147> (assuming thats the dialog)
<PasNox> James147: checking now, thanks ;)
<PasNox> James147: hm ... policykit - no such package :'(
<James147> PasNox: try policykit-1-gnome
<PasNox> wow no gnome here - kde :D
<James147> and policykit-1
<PasNox> oki, let try
<James147> PasNox: nor here, but its installed non the less :S
<PasNox> James147: hm apt dl the file for installing it ??? strange
<PasNox> so it seem policykit was not installed on my system?
<mvk> oo
<James147> PasNox: it might be redownloading them...
<PasNox> no
<PasNox> because for the gnome package
<PasNox> it ask me to dl dependencies that are not installed
<PasNox> it ask confirmation :/
<PasNox> so i assume - it was not installed
<PasNox> still not working, does i need reboot or X restart?
<James147> PasNox: wouldnt have thourght so, but it wont hurt :)
<PasNox> let try
<PasNox> James147: still not working :(
<PasNox> and bad thing
<PasNox> after reboot
<PasNox> my desktop was all black - only mouse cursor visible
<PasNox> i had to restart kdm service
<PasNox> and now my desktop is not having the layout it had :/
<James147> :S
<PasNox> it's not big problem is i can fix this policykit problem
<PasNox> ;)
<PasNox> what i can try now ?
<Machtin> how to find out what my kernel is doing, when it uses up all cpu-time?
<PasNox> i'm pretty sure my probleme is policykit based
<PasNox> i have reinstalled the desktop-privilege package let try
<PasNox> Machtin: look in the process panel what is getting most of % ?
<PasNox> James147: still not working, another idea?
<James147> PasNox: been looking cant find anything relevent :(
<PasNox> James147: arg, i will try to search for policykit problems, thanks for your help
<PasNox> James147: does i need to be member of certains groups for policykit ?
<PasNox> i'm sure it was not installed before
<PasNox> maybe i need to add missing membership group policykit?
<Machtin> PasNox: when i check htop, nothing has more than 1 or 2%.. but the cpu-bars on the top are all red (kernel-something)
<PasNox> Machtin: what tell top ?
<Machtin> PasNox: didn't check. you think top has other information than htop?
<Machtin> i'll check next time it happens, if so
<PasNox> dunno but i never use htop
<PasNox> only top
<PasNox> in the top of top ( yeah strange ;) ) there is cpu usage
<Machtin> same in htop.. and it's with nice graphics ;)
<Machtin> it just doesn't appear to be a specific process.. seems to be something kernel-intern, i guess.
<Machtin> thought it might be TRIM, but my harddisk-led doesn't light up
<bigbrovar> I am receiving some kdepim updates I don't know if its safe to upgrade them
<bigbrovar> am running kde 4.5.2 on kubuntu 10.10
<PasNox> Machtin: no other idea :/ sorry
<Machtin> PasNox: thanks :)
<PasNox> James147: do u know where i can find the policykit proeprties so i can edit the file ?
<PasNox> maybe my properties is empty :/
<PasNox> anyon having idea where is policykit proeprty file ? so i can edit it by hand?
<James147> PasNox: found this on my system, but I am not sure if its the one you want: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518698/
<zorr> Anyone around who would be able to help a Linux learner with some display issues in 10.10?
<James147> !ask | zorr
<ubottu> zorr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zorr> Okay.
<sresu> What all things to llok for in <dmesg> output?
<sresu> *look
<PasNox> James147: thanks
<zorr> Issue is this - have installed Kubuntu 10.10 x64 as a fresh install and have installed the nVidia drivers for my card and attempted to set up my dual monitors (used to easily do it in 9.04 btw) but the desktop firmly remains on the primary display and whenever I mouse over to the other monitor the cursor turns to the X cursor
<James147> zorr: are you using twinview or seprate screens?
<zorr> Attempting to configure them as individual screens... I believe Twinview is the one where it clones the screen? Because that worked well enough
<BajK> Do I need to restart my computer for the uninstall of pulseaudio take effect?
<BajK> I just again noticed that upgrading to 10.10 again installed that shitty pulseaudio
<PasNox> James147: can u paste the one of packagekit ?
<James147> zorr: twinview creates one large virtual desktop over both screens... seperate screens sets them up as two invidual screens, the problem with this is that it requires two seperate plasma-desktops running, which currently is not supported (although I think there is work into getting it to work)... its best to use twinview for now
<zorr> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BajK> James147: with separate screens, can I attach two indepentend mouses (or is the plural of computer mouse mice as well? :P) and use those two screens as if they were separate computers?
<James147> BajK: I dont think so... the mouse is shared over both screens
<James147> but there could be software that elts you ahve two mouses... but I do not even know if that exises
<James147> PasNox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/518707/
<PasNox> damn same content
<PasNox> James147: is there some user / local possibility of these file so i can delete them ?
<James147> PasNox: not sure...
<James147> PasNox: you could... try purging policykit and then installaing it (that should remove all the config files) ... but I dont know how safe that is
<PasNox> James147: let try :)
<zorr> Well, it worked
<PasNox> James147: any idea on the commande line to type ?
<zorr> But KDM crashed inbetween... :P
<PasNox> sudo apt-get purge --reinstall policykit-1-* ?
<BajK> James147: hm :(
<James147> PasNox: to purge: "sudo apt-get purge <packagename>"
<James147> PasNox: then reinstall by "sudo apt-get install <packagename>"
<James147> PasNox: although that wont
<James147> PasNox: ^^ might not remove the config files for dependiencys
<PasNox> oki
<zorr> Another question then - I need to reinstall Windows 7 but it is a grumpy old man and wants my MBR all to itself
<James147> PasNox: I would run a "sudo aptitude purge ~c" before installing (will remove the config files of all removed packages)
<zorr> Is there an easy workaround with GRUB to keep GRUB as the boot loader?
<James147> !grub2 | zorr
<ubottu> zorr: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zorr> thx
<PasNox> James147: oki ! thanks
<James147> zorr: see the "reinstalling from livecd" section of that link after you install windows
<zorr> Will be fun... :P
<James147> zorr: thats assuming windows dosent complain about there being a linux install already on the disk ;)  ...
<Backglass> who can help me to download paralel from two SSID ?
<Backglass> I have two interfaces connectd to SSID
<zorr> Windows XP I can handle and bully... but Windows 7 is quirky in ways I don't quite understand yet
<Backglass> who can help?
<PasNox> James147: i have no aptitude installée, whay is the dpkg / packagekit equivalence ?
<PasNox> for purging all files of non installed package?
<BajK> Is it possible that when I put another graphics card (the same I already have) in my pc and attach a third monitor to it, that it works? :D
<James147> PasNox: dont know... i would just install aptitude :)
<PasNox> too much dependencies
<BajK> but I don't want to spend 300 euro on that stuff and end up in it not working^^
 * PasNox hates GTK/GNOME
 * James147 didnt think aptitude required gtk or gnome
<BajK> PasNox: me too :D
<PasNox> James147: it seem u right, but there is many dependencies i want not :D
<James147> PasNox: well try installing it and see...
<PasNox> sudo dpkg --purge --pending
<PasNox> seem to be what i wanted ;)
<PasNox> janek_: still not working, and can't find anything iteresting on google :'(
<diskettix> hi
<me_> Hi all. Moment ago I made the 'sudo apt-get install kde-plasma-netbook' and switched from gnome. All I can see is the background. I can launch apps by looking for them with alt f2 and switch between them with tab alt. How can I start the 'regular' interface?
<me_> exit
<PasNox> Does it exists a policykit editor for kde 4.5.x ?
<BajK> okay, pulseaudio removed and now sound works as expected :)
<BluesKaj> Hi Yas
<me_> Hi. What or is there any difference between installing kubuntu and activating plasma netbook interface and choosing kubuntu netbook from netinstall's menu?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: know something about udev?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, destails pls
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i was creating a script to syncronize my nokia 5800
<Peace-> BluesKaj: so i thinked to use udev to run a script when my device is attached to computer
<Peace-> and so ...
<Peace-> i have created a 80-nokia.rules
<Peace-> but this sick evil files doesn't work
<Peace-> it doesn't do anything when i plug in the device
<Peace-> look at this
<Peace-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1603921&highlight=udev+nokia
<Peace-> the string
<Peace-> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb",DRIVERS=="usb",ATTRS{idVendor}== "0421", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0156", OWNER="root", GROUP="disk", RUN+="/tmp/aresyn-qt-bash"
<Peace-> doesn't work
<Peace-> xD
<BajK> What setting was changed in 10.10 that systemsetting's icons are much more compact than in 10.04? In my vbox fresh install i noticed that but in my upgraded install systemsettings icons are still much spaced
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> BajK: new kde
<BajK> Peace-: nope
<BajK> Peace-: I have 4.5.2 on both machines
<Peace-> mmm?
<Peace-> kde 4.5.2 is on lucid?
<BajK> maverick?
<BluesKaj> maverick default is 4.5.1 afaik
<Peace-> BluesKaj: have some idea?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, no, afraid not
<Peace-> :(
<BluesKaj> dunno much about udev
<Peace-> i guess it's nice to have a syncro tools for nokia
<Peace-> but i can't go on without udev
<Peace-> maybe on #ubuntu-dev
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I can't even get moto to work with my cellphone, supposedly others have , but I haven't had much luck
<BajK> BluesKaj: don't matter. The fact is: the in a clean 10.10 the icons in systemsettings are much more compact (which is good) while on my upgraded installation from 10.04 they are the same huge width
<Peace-> BluesKaj: my nokia is mounted by kde without issue
<Peace-> BajK: but i would like run that script whne i attach my phone
<Peace-> bah
<Peace-> xD
<BajK> ?
<BajK> ah wrong addressee^^
<Peace-> oh sorry
<Peace-> xD
<voicu> Hi all, is anyone using an nvidia dual monitor setup that wanna help me with something? :D
<voicu> I need to know how I can make wine apps see more than the desktop's resolution
<Peace-> BluesKaj: nice i got it :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: SUBSYSTEMS=="usb",ATTRS{idVendor}== "0421", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0156",GROUP="disk", RUN+="/tmp/resyn-qt-bash"
<Peace-> worked :D
<BluesKaj> Peace-, where are doing these commands , what app ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj:  you have to create it on /etc/udev/rules.d
<Peace-> example
<Peace-> i have create this file
<Peace->  80-nokiaphone.rules
<Peace-> in that directory
<Peace-> into that file i written
<Peace-> SUBSYSTEMS=="usb",ATTRS{idVendor}== "0421", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0156",GROUP="disk", RUN+="/tmp/resyn-qt-bash"
<Peace-> now when i plug in my phone
<Peace-> RUN+="/tmp/resyn-qt-bash" is loading :D
<Peace-> yeaaa
<BluesKaj> Peace-, not into udev ...don't understand the commands
<Peace-> BluesKaj: sorry but... what youi don't understand
<Krishnandu> Hey guys what colour scheme does kubuntu uses by default..??
<Peace-> BluesKaj: ah ok
<Peace-> BluesKaj: command it's just a script i have done
<Peace-> to syncronize it with my pc
<Peace-> now i have to mount but i know how to do this
<Peace-> with udev
<voicu> how do I change entries in the context menu?
<Peace-> voicu: ?
<Peace-> voicu: change what?=
<Peace-> who where
<voicu> entries in the context menu of dolphin or konqueror
<voicu> the one that appears when you right-click stuff
<Peace-> voicu: you have to create your own service menu
<voicu> nono, I want to change the default one
<Peace-> on kde apps you can find service menu
<Peace-> voicu: i guess it's a bit harder
<voicu> the entry for running things with wine fails for some reason
<Peace-> voicu: mmm wine?
<voicu> yes, the windows emulator?
<drbobb> damn, I set my quassel to autoidentify on connect, but it's not doing it
<Peace-> that shoudl be saved on your $HOME/.kde/share/kde4/services/
<Peace-> drbobb: usekonversation
<Peace-> nickserv  password
<drbobb> uh now I see it actually does
<drbobb> except it does it _after_  joining channels
<Peace-> of course
<Peace-> after
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> even konversation do the same
<drbobb> hell that's wrong
<skfin> There was something like join_delay setting for xchat
<drbobb> there are plenty of channels you cannot join unless identified
<skfin> Just use irssi
<skfin> Or use server password
<skfin> Set your ident to same as your NickServ account name and use your NickServ password as server password for freenode
<drbobb> ahh right, that's what I was looking for
<iksik> hello
<iksik> anyone know why my flash player is crashing ie. on youtube?
<smooph> I have a problem with my kmail ... it always stops working
<smooph> I cannot recieve mail
<Peace-> iksik: welll..
<Peace-> iksik: xD there are a lots of answers here
<Peace-> wich did you install
<Peace-> how many did you install xD
<iksik> Peace-, # dpkg -l | grep -i flash
<iksik> ii  flashplugin-installer                10.1.85.3ubuntu1                                Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<iksik> ii  flashplugin-nonfree                  10.1.85.3ubuntu1                                Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package)
<iksik> Peace-, this one
<FloodBotK1> iksik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iksik> ok
 * James147 notes that the -nonfree isent needed anymore
<iksik> then... how make it works? :(
<Peace-> James147: udev expert?
<Peace-> iksik: have you konqueror?
<James147> Peace-: nop :(
<Peace-> James147: xD shiiiii i am near solutions :D i need only to understand how to luch graphical apps via udev
<iksik> Peace-, yes, but not using it
<Peace-> iksik: so... try this
<Peace-> iksik: download flashplayer
<Peace-> iksik: tar.gz
<Peace-> unpack it on your $HOME/Documents
<Peace-> then open konqueror
<Peace-> go in settings
<Peace-> plugin
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> advaced
<Peace-> and add  $HOME/Documents like folder
<iksik> Peace-, download it from where?
<Peace-> iksik: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer_square_p2_32bit_linux_092710.tar.gz
<iksik> hm, 32bit...
<Peace-> iksik: use your brain
<Peace-> if you have 64..
<Peace-> go in the website... and..
<Peace-> download it xD
<iksik> i've just changed 32 into 64 in this url ;P
<andres_> hola a todos
<Peace-> iksik: then you have to do scan ... konquerro should get flash plugin
<Peace-> iksik: then go on youtube
<Peace-> xD
<andres_> saben que programa me permite instalar un telefono para el kubuntu?
<Peace-> !spanish | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<andres_> sorry
<Peace-> noproblem
<andres_> thanks
<Peace-> i am italian xD
<andres_> jejej
<Peace-> ls960: :)
<andres_> but, can you helpme?
<Peace-> andres_: for what?
<ls960> Peace-: ;)
<iksik> Peace-, ok, and how to use some normal browser with flash player? :D
<andres_> look
<andres_> i need to install a phone to my kubuntu
<andres_> i mean
<Peace-> iksik: welll... i have chromim and with the default installataion flash i get no crash
<Peace-> andres_: which phone ?
<andres_> i want to talk on phone in the kubuntu
<Peace-> andres_: could you explain better you want use your phone like modem ?
<Peace-> or... what?
<Peace-> xD
<andres_> Peace-: mmm no... i have seem a program than you can to speak from your SO to the telephone line
<Peace-> skype?
<DarthFrog> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Peace-> andres_: there is skype for ubuntu too
<andres_> yes, i know
<geekosopher> how do I know what kind of RAM do I have (SD, DDR2, DDR3) on system?
<on3_g> hi to all
<on3_g> someone know's how can i sync a blackberry with kde?
<obsoleteman> geekosopher: sudo apt-get install lshw && sudo lshw
<geekosopher> obsoleteman: ok... so the difference was that of 'sudo'... i was giving lshw without sudo
<obsoleteman> geekosopher: some information is not provided without sudo
<geekosopher> obsoleteman: but still I do not get the type of RAM in the 'memor'y section
<rysiek|pl> hey all
<RiotingPacifist> when i login to a tty, what gets run and tells me about updates?
<rysiek|pl> is there a way to make KDE and Amarok in Maverick use Pulseaudio?
<geekosopher> it just says DIMM... what is that?
<rysiek|pl> found some info, but nothing on Maverick, it would seem
<obsoleteman> geekosopher: here is my ram definiton
<obsoleteman> *-bank:0
<obsoleteman>              description: SODIMM DDR2 Synchronous 800 MHz (1.2 ns)
<geekosopher> obsoleteman: mine is...
<geekosopher> -bank:0
<geekosopher> description: DIMM 667 MHz (1.5 ns)
<rysiek|pl> aand, how to choose sinks?
<rysiek|pl> I would like to have amarok play both locally and to a network remote sink
<obsoleteman> geekosopher: :S
<obsoleteman> i do not know why
<geekosopher> even I am wondering
<geekosopher> the product and vendor field is 'none'
<naftilos76> hi everyone. i am getting ready to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 (KDE 4.5.1). i have added a few repos: 1) sane-utils, 2) virtualbox, 3) google chrome and 4) ppa backports for lucid. Would it be ok if i just unchecked the repos in the "Edit software sources section" and run a "sudo apt-get update" or do i have to remove/purge the binary packages as well?
<u19809> HI all, I just upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 and now my X server does not want to start.  It gets an error . dixgetprivateaddr assert failure or something
<u19809> Suggestions appreciated !
<naftilos76> u19809: what is your graphics adapter?
<u19809> NVIDIA
<u19809> want the type too ? Haveto boot under windows for that
<naftilos76> well, nvidia should be treated smoothly...
<naftilos76> no no
<u19809> It ran under 9.x and 10.04 but failed under 10.10 ...
<naftilos76> well i guess you have to run a config app that resets xorg.conf to a generic state and then try to purge (not remove) anything related to your graphics adapter and try to reinstall
<u19809> ok could try that
<u19809> any way to test my X env without having to reboot all the time ?
<naftilos76> start by typing in your konsole "man xorg.conf" and the available options for configuring / reseting your xorg.conf
<naftilos76> u19809: try also "nvidia-xconfig --help" and "sudo nvidia-xconfig <options>" to do the trick
<Guest52650> Hola
<Guest52650> hI
<naftilos76> u19809: any progress?
<hiro123> Hi, how can I install kubuntu when I already have 4 primary partitions + unallocated space?
<James147> hiro123: you cannot... you will need to formate one of the existing partitions and make it extended instead of primary
<James147> ... by formate I mean delete and recreate the partition...
<hiro123> is it ok if I delete windows recovery partition?
<hiro123> so I can then create a new primary partition
<hiro123> for kubuntu
<James147> hiro123: ... dont think that would be big enough... if you want to use the unalocated space you need to recreate one of the partitions next to it
<hiro123> No I already have 15GB of unallocated space
<hiro123> I mean, by deleting the recovery partition I can then create a new primary partition for kubuntu on the 15GB unallocated
<hiro123> or will that destroy my win7 installation?
<James147> hiro123: you can try... but I am not sure if the partitions can be out of order
<James147> hiro123: the recovery partition shouldnt be important... but you wont be able to run a system recovery from windows anymore
<hiro123> i don't mind about that.. what do you mean the partitions can be out of order?
<James147> hiro123: I am not sure if they can be...
<hiro123> ummm ok thanks
<James147> hiro123: give me 5 mins and I could test to see if you can if you want
<hiro123> ok :D
<hiro123> you'll test on a virtual machine or something?
<James147> hiro123: testing with a flash drive
<me_> I 'accidentaly' deleted the 'page one' tab. How can I create new one or restore the previous?
<James147> hiro123: seems you can create them out of order, so you should be able to delete any partition then recreate one on the unallocated sapce
<James147> me_: on plasma-netbook interface?
<hiro123> ok thanks :D
<me_> James147: Excacly.
<me_> James147: http://www.kde.org/workspaces/plasmanetbook/screenshots/netbook.png the page one tab.
<James147> me_: you need to change the activity type of the search and launch page to something other then search and lauch... then you should be able to add more pages
<James147> me_: unfortinatly you cannot add pages from the search and launch page... but you can change its type back after you have added another page
<me_> James147: Thank You.
<me_> James147: Ah, one more thing: how can I change activity type? I don't want to screw another tab.
<James147> me_: the the semi circle in the corner of the screen (it should be on the opposite side of the screen from the panel) then configure page or activity
<me_> James147: Thank You again.
<me_> James147: Do You knew any reason why suddelny the mentioned half circle stops comming out? Sorrty to bother You.
<James147> me_: make sure the panel page and widgets are unlocked
<me_> James147: Mostly strange. After I added virtual desktop and then made the it back to previous state (one) I found the aplication list on right top changed behaviour. Previously it was drop down menu now it's fancy 3d. As for mentioned half moon I can see it through transparent panel in the left right corner. I don't how this happend?
<me_> James147: Ok got the circle working, changed type of page now how can I add a new one?
<James147> me_: click the circle again, there should be an option to add a new page (or an option called "activities")
<me_> James147: I just clicked something that makes me move parts of panel instead use them...
<James147> me_: you can move widgets on the panel when the panel settings are open
<me_> James147: Indeed...tu.
<me_> Need to restart X.
<me_> James147: It worked. Thx for tips and patience.
<q_a_z_steve_> okay, I have a few basic questions, and then some very odd stuff to discuss...
<q_a_z_steve_> how do I check what version kubuntu I'm running, /etc/*version* shows debian 4.0
<q_a_z_steve_> never mind that.
<q_a_z_steve_> Help
<q_a_z_steve_> I found that this system is running 7.04 due to some proprietary limitations for other software... Can someone please help me figure out why my 2 nic's don't work when both are connected.
<Peace-> q_a_z_steve_: what?
<Peace-> 7.04 is not supported anymore
<q_a_z_steve_> I am on that machine, on the internet with one nic plugged in, but as soon as both get a cable, avahi gets involved and I only end up with a 169.254.x.x
<hellslinger> does anyone know how to get ssh server working ?
<hellslinger> this is really really frustrating... ssh never used to have problems in ubuntu, now it doesn't work anymore
<ryrych> hello
<ryrych> can anyone help me? I wrote about my problem here: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=107&p=174673&sid=827cd4009ec1a25cc5a597766471a1f4#p174673
<Peace-> ryrych: reading right now
<ryrych> Pleace- cool :)
<Peace-> ryrych: mmm looks like a messed system..
<Peace-> ryrych:  i dunno but...
<Peace-> ryrych: this is what i will do ...
<Peace-> i will create a brendnew source.list
<Peace-> then i will go on recovery console
<Peace-> i will remove kde ....
<Peace-> with sudo apt-get remove .... bla bla
<Peace-> and then i will reinstall sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> to remove kde desktop search pure gnome
<Peace-> should find this
<Peace-> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Peace-> remove kubuntu ...
<Peace-> PLEASE note do not use the last command sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Peace-> that command need only to remove every packages...
<Peace-> remember to delete apt cache
<ryrych> Peace- do I need to do it in pure console?
<ryrych> text mode
<Peace-> ryrych: select kernel recovere on grub menu
<Peace-> ryrych: do you know kernel recovery?
<Peace-> ryrych: i mean grum menu-..... kernel recovery....
<Peace-> grub
<ryrych> yeah, used once or twice
<ryrych> Peace: as for "I will create a brand new source.list" - can you upload it?
<Peace-> !source.lst
<Peace-> wait a second
<Peace-> ryrych: should be this one http://pastebin.ca/1971222
<Peace-> ryrych: wait
<Peace-> ryrych: here it is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<Peace-> anyway... in that wiki there are not written ...
<Peace-> damn
<Peace-> ryrych: that was my sources.list
<ryrych> Peace- thanks, let me try it out :)
<Peace-> ryrych: remove every ppa
<ryrych> and wish me luck
<Peace-> ryrych: in my sources.list there are ppa
<Peace-> ryrych: remove them ...
<Peace-> ryrych: make suer on /var/cache/apt/archives/ there are not debian packages too
<Peace-> ryrych: if you have ...
<Peace-> kdesudo dolphin /var/cache/apt/archives/  and remove debian packages
<Peace-> it shoudl be made by
<ryrych> Peace- what about kubuntu-ppa?
<Peace-> ryrych: remove ppa
<Peace-> if you want... then ... you can add them
<Peace-> but...
<Peace-> before... get the default system
<Peace-> i will do that if was in you
<Peace-> sudo apt-get clean ; #before install stuff
<ryrych> Peace- OK, thanks dude, bye for now :)
<Peace-> good luck
<LogicallyDashing> Desktop Effects supposedly aren't available on my system, but they're also enabled. http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/7469/paradox.png What the heck?
<LogicallyDashing> So, I'm thinking my configuration for desktop effects is bad, and I'd like to delete it and start over, but I don't know what file it is.
<`DT`> how do i get vlc to play to the correct audio card? i have two, onboard is no god, so using pci card. kubuntu recognizes the card and plays system sounds through it
<`DT`> everything worked fine unti i shut down the mchine
<`DT`> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
#kubuntu 2010-10-24
<bng007> hi all, is there any music player that would support samba shares?
<bng007> preferably with music library/database
<Kalidarn> bng007: that's up to the environtment
<Kalidarn> not the media player
<Kalidarn> unfortunately amarok isn't able to use KIO's shares because they dont seem to be mounted anywhere on the filesystem so I used sshfs
<bng007> kde preferably, but since I have not founf any, i will go with any
<Kalidarn> well amarok is the best one around for linux hands down
<Kalidarn> beating rhthmbox and exhaile which are GTK ones ive used.
<Kalidarn> bng007: is the server a windows server?
<bng007> I use amarok too, but I just got tired with dragging the individual songs from dolphin to amarok
<Kalidarn> ah
<Kalidarn> i use the media library thing
<bng007> Kalidarn: no, it is a readynas
<Kalidarn> its the best at dealing with huge datbases
<Kalidarn> ah
<Kalidarn> i guess it only supports smb :(
<Kalidarn> i used to use smb for everything on my samba server but found it rather annoying :P
<bng007> Kalidarn I would use the library too, but it is only local... on the readynas there are more protocols also, but I dont know any of them
<bng007> Kalidarn: and first of all, dolphin shows only samba
<Kalidarn> it can do ftp too
<Kalidarn> and sshfs
<Kalidarn> but i dont think it mounts it to a folder
<Kalidarn> like gnome does with gvfs
<Kalidarn> sshfs application is seperate from the desktop environment
<bng007> and ftp/sshfs would work with the amarok library?
<Kalidarn> not through KIO
<bng007> :(
<Kalidarn> afaik
<Kalidarn> im not sure i just tried to do exactly what u were doing the other day
<Kalidarn> (it wont matter what player you use)
<Kalidarn> you need to be able to read them as files
<Kalidarn> imma try and have a look
<bng007> these things seem pretty basic to me, pity it's not so
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> they are
<Kalidarn> there may be a way or a place it does let u access it
<Kalidarn> i just am not sure where it was
<Kalidarn> or if KIO did that
<Kalidarn> smb://192.168.1.254/dcecchin/ mmm that's the directory dolphin shows
<Kalidarn> but its a virtual directory
<Kalidarn> so maybe it's somewhere
<Kalidarn> oh wait
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> amarok really needs the ability to add things in network places
<Kalidarn> or
<Kalidarn> there needs to be a place where those directories are
<Kalidarn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1243291 bng007 hmm
<bng007> I installed Clementine today, but it's KDE thing it seems
<bng007> Kalidarn: wow, that looks promising!
<Kalidarn> also dont use smbmount
<Kalidarn> because i used that
<Kalidarn> and i found it had issues with shutting down and unmounting
<Kalidarn> permanent hangs :P nobody uses it anymore
<Kalidarn> ie http://www.art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255872
<Kalidarn> bng007: i asked in #kde
<Kalidarn> dont use smbmount
<Kalidarn> its old
<Kalidarn> and i dont think it works properly :P
<Kalidarn> mmm
<Kalidarn> they say amarok should be fine to use kio bng007
<Kalidarn> bng007: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Samba
<Kalidarn> mmm seems to be the only way
<bng007> Kalidarn: it does not list any samba shares, though
<Kalidarn> mount -t cifs -o fmask=444,dmask=555,guest //server/share /path/to/mount-point
<Kalidarn> that should work
<moetunes> Kalidarn:  I use nfs to do that
<moetunes> !nfs
<moetunes> !lag
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Kalidarn> or NFS
<Kalidarn> if your NAS supports it
<Kalidarn> NFS or sshfs are both nice options for UNIX computers
<Kalidarn> because they support POSIX permissions
<Kalidarn> SMB does not really
<Kalidarn> so its not ideal to use that with MacOSX or Linux or BSD or whatever.
<Kalidarn> i know the NAS i have has a web interface that lets me enable other protocols
<Kalidarn> it does nfs, smb, ftp
<bng007> ok, so if i find NFS, how do I set it up so it just works?
<Kalidarn> and i think sshfs
<Kalidarn> yes bng007
<Kalidarn> if your nas does nfs
<Kalidarn> that's the best option
<Kalidarn> or as good as sshfs
<Kalidarn> much better than smb
<FloodBotK1> Kalidarn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bng007> Kalidarn: nfs/sshfs - how do I mount these automatically? is it in /etc/fstab ?
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<bng007> Kalidarn: ok, I'll look into my ReadyNAS
<Kalidarn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<Kalidarn> oh yeah if u use sshfs use this instead http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1173714
<u19809> hi all/any ... still have problems with my Xorg conf that crashes after an upgrade tokubuntu 10.10... sure could use some help
<Kalidarn> bng007: its possible your nas does not do sshfs
<Kalidarn> but quite likely will do nfs unless it's a cheapy one that only does samba and has some sort of proprietary os on it
<bng007> Kalidarn: you're right, there is just NFS
<Kalidarn> yeah use that then your problems should be solved
<Kalidarn> and if you ever get a mac it should behave better too
<megan> I need a hand if anyone has time. Fresh Kubuntu install, set my headset to prefered device in all, I have sound in Amarok but not in any browsers
<bng007> Kalidarn: I think I acces to it using afp on my mac mini
<Kalidarn> afp hehe
<Kalidarn> do mac mini support anything but afp?
<bng007> ? :)
<Kalidarn> i was pretty sure afp only worked well with mac desktops :P
<Kalidarn> i believe nfs has good support in windows too if u install the unix subsystem
<Kalidarn> that microsoft provide
<Kalidarn> because it's used in huge enterprise for mounting shares
<boogie1> kubuntu exists beacause Ubuntu has gnome?
<Kalidarn> what sort of question is that
<Kalidarn> kubuntu is ubuntu
<Kalidarn> it just comes with kde  and a splash screen for kde
<boogie1> yes, but why was kubuntu created, couldn´t just use bofe K and G in Ubuntu?
<Kalidarn> i think they wanted to keep the desktop environments seperate so that people would say when using blah
<Kalidarn> also when ubuntu first came out in 4.10
<Kalidarn> kubuntu did not exist
<boogie1> i see.
<Kalidarn> its like xubuntu only came out around 5.04
<bng007> they should have chosen KDE if you ask us :)
<Kalidarn> mmmm
<Kalidarn> gnome was better than kde 3 :P
<Kalidarn> i thought
<Kalidarn> 2.18 is when gnome got good
<Kalidarn> and kde 3 still sucked
<Kalidarn> but now kde is way better :P
<boogie1> so ubuntu, from start used gnome?
<Kalidarn> i stopped being a massive gnomefag about 2 weeks ago when i switched back again
<Kalidarn> yes boogie1
<bng007> lol
<Kalidarn> SUSE i believe was using KDE at the start
<boogie1> Kalidarn: thnaks
<Kalidarn> and switched to gnome
<Kalidarn> with slab
<Kalidarn> because kde 4.0, 4.1, 4.2 were horrible
<Kalidarn> that said least now kde has a nice architecture
<bng007> btw there is an interesting article about Qt and ubuntu on Ars
<Kalidarn> yeah and Qt i'd say is way nicer than gtk
<Kalidarn> especially to program in
<Kalidarn> about the only thing i remember hearing was qt libs are a bit bigger when packaging windows apps unless u recompile removing the stuff u dont need
<Kalidarn> but its way nicer on osx
<boogie1> what is slab and gnomefag?
<Kalidarn> gtk on osx is horrible
<Kalidarn> slab is a menu
<FloodBotK1> Kalidarn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bng007> the article http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/10/canonical-cto-contemplates-qt-we-think-it-has-a-lot-to-offer-ubuntu.ars
<bng007> not that it would mean much to KDE
<boogie1> Why doesnt the libre sw community combine kde and gnome and start over?
<Kalidarn> because they are completely different codebases
<boogie1> wasnt a big problem with Qt, about licences?
<boogie1> Kalidarn: oh!!
<Kalidarn> nothing is compatible :P
<Kalidarn> for that to happen a merge would need to occur and then it would take ages to be stable or usable
<boogie1> but the have very a clon of every app and Gtk is equivalent to Qt, as someone say
<Kalidarn> longer than when KDE 4 came out :P
<Kalidarn> boogie1: yeah it is sad :P but i guess it makes competition
<Kalidarn> one tries to be better than the other
<boogie1> what a waste of time.
<boogie1> but i understando
<boogie1> *understand
<Kalidarn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Slab that is slab
<boogie1> Kalidarn: thanks!!
<boogie1> ill check it
<Kalidarn> i think kickoff and systemsettings are nicer
<boogie1> Kalidarn: where?
<boogie1> by nicer u mean better?
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Sonic132> Ok...so I have an issue. Anyone available?
<Kalidarn> and nicer
<Kalidarn> looks better, functions better
<boogie1> k.
<Kalidarn> systemsettings is exactly like osx's system settings anyway :P
<boogie1> Kalidarn: help Sonic132
<Kalidarn> good design works well
<boogie1> i care more about code than design
<Kalidarn> Sonic132: you need to tell us what it is
<boogie1> but its imp.
<Kalidarn> yah code too
<boogie1> sure
<Kalidarn> slab isn't all that stable
<Kalidarn> as it was third party
<boogie1> mm.
<Kalidarn> from memory when i tried to use it on a distro other than suse
<boogie1> can i ask you a non kubuntu question?
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Maui> hi all.. is there someone who use kdevelop? i don't know how to configure it for java project
<Kalidarn> Maui: would that java project be using swing?
<Sonic132> Ok so I tried to install Kubuntu 10.04 LTS on a second hard drive so as to keep Windows and Lin seperated. But it always fails during the formatting ext4 part of the installation. So now XP wont boot. I get no bootloader at all. It just flashes the dos cursor.
<Kalidarn> your probably better off using netbeans or eclipse it's what i use for java and j2ee
<Sonic132> Kalidarn: There you go.
<boogie1> Kalidarn: i dont know much about IT. When you say design we are still talking about code, because all images are generated by code, right?
<Kalidarn> hmm, does it quit the installer Sonic132?
<Kalidarn> boogie1: yeah something like that
<Kalidarn> they're PNG or SVG or XPM images usually
<Maui> Kalidarn: no, it's a port of opencv. I only need an 'how to' to import needed libraries
<Sonic132> Kalidarn: Yeah...it gives me an unable to format the partion error and quits the setup.
<boogie1> Kalidarn: mmm ok thankls
<Kalidarn> also human interface guidelines i think for kickoff are more explanitory
<boogie1> Kalidarn: k!
<boogie1> Kalidarn: like gui?
<Kalidarn> Maui: I haven't used that :P
<Kalidarn> Sonic132: GPT or MBR?
<Kalidarn> oh you'd be using the ubuntu installer hmm
<Sonic132> Kalidarn: What? You mean the error?
<Maui> Kalidarn: have u never used kdevelop?
<Kalidarn> are you installing /boot to a primary partition
<Sonic132> Kalidarn: I could try and reproduce the error so I could find out.
<Kalidarn> yeah and if it's in the installer switch to the last tty i think it's control alt F12
<Kalidarn> or  F11
<Kalidarn> it shows you stuff
<Sonic132> Kalidarn: YEah...I told it to wipe the entire drive. The seperate drive from the Windows one.
<Kalidarn> partition or hard disk?
<Kalidarn> Maui: not for java
<Sonic132> Karlidarn: Ok...so it's on the Live CD that I'm installing in. So I press Alt+F12 in there?
<Kalidarn> control + alt
<boogie1> Kalidarn: i see u r awesome at multitasking
<Kalidarn> Sonic132: what's the last message in there
<Sonic132> Kalidarn: Haven't booted the Live CD completely yet. It's kind of slow.
<Kalidarn> actually that might not work on kubuntu you might just have to tail /var.log/messages on say tty1
<Kalidarn> did the kubuntu installer actually try to reboot your machine?
<Kalidarn> after it was finished
<Kalidarn> Sonic132: you might have better luck using the one on the desktop of the livecd
<Sonic132> Kalidarn: No...it didn't finish. It failed formatting the ext4 partition.
<Kalidarn> for some reason the other one crashes :P
<Kalidarn> hmmm that's strange.
<Sonic132> Kalidarn: That's how I did it. From the desktop of the LiveCD.
<Sonic132> Kalidarn: I wish i could get XP to boot then I could try Wubi instead.
<Sonic132> But the bootloader is apparently gone or something cause it wont boot.
<Sonic132> Kalidarn: It's freaking slow. So it's finally on the splash screen.
<Kalidarn> hmmm
<Kalidarn> wasn't all that slow when i used it earlier today :P
<Kalidarn> but yeah it is loading everything from the disc
<bng007> Kalidarn: in this: "mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 nfs-server:/ /mnt"
<bng007> Kalidarn: nfs-server should be ip address?
<Kalidarn> bng007: i'd assume so i haven't followed that guide
<Sonic132> Yeah...I'm thinking it's the computer. But I don't understand it cause we have lots of ram and a dvd/cd writer.
<Kalidarn> it looks like it
<Sonic132> Ok, going to start the setup again. Then I'll let you know the error when it fails.
<Kalidarn> :P X just crashed on me for some weird reason
<Kalidarn> [  3037.270] 15: /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/nvidia_drv.so (0x7f8758214000+0x3ad411) [0x7f87585c1411]
<Kalidarn> [  3037.270] 16: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2c2d9) [0x42c2d9]
<Kalidarn> [  3037.270] 17: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2184b) [0x42184b]
<Kalidarn> [  3037.270] 18: /lib/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfe) [0x7f875c807d8e]
<Kalidarn> [  3037.270] 19: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x213d9) [0x4213d9]
<FloodBotK1> Kalidarn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalidarn> [  3060.835] [mi] EQ overflowing. The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.
<Kalidarn> aw well probably nvidia bug
<bng007> Kalidarn: lol - as simple as this: sudo mount ip:/media /mnt/point
<Kalidarn> yeah that will be temporary tho
<Kalidarn> u'll need to add it to fstab permentely
<bng007> Kalidarn: I know :) and thank you
<Kalidarn> also consider this: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO/security.html
<Kalidarn> if security is important in your environment
<Sonic132> Kalidarn: Got the Error. Title: Failed to create a file system Details: The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI7 (0,0,0) (sdg) failed.
<Sonic132> Also, it's at 0%
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> try doing mkfs.ext4 on it
<Kalidarn> from a terminal
<Sonic132> That's the whole command?
<Sonic132> It gave me a syntax listing.
<Sonic132> How would I use it in my case?
<Kalidarn> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdg
<Kalidarn> and see if it gives u anything else
<Kalidarn> anything look wrong in fdisk -l
<Kalidarn> maybe cylinder overlaps or something weird windows has done
<Sonic132> Kalidarn: after the mkfs. it gave me 'mkfs.ext4: Permission denied while trying to determine filesystem size'
<Kalidarn> did you use sudo
<Kalidarn> or do it as root
<Sonic132> I did it as you typed it.
<Sonic132> I'll try it as sudo
<Kalidarn> you need to use sudo then the command if it's a user your logged in as ie the $
<Kalidarn> as ooposed to the #
<blackwood> Hi there - I'm interested in migrating to Kubuntu from my Ubuntu OS. What are the pros and cons?
<Sonic132> Yeah...still got an error. '/dev/sdg is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!'
<Kalidarn> Sonic132: make sure it's unmounted first
<Kalidarn> so sudo umount /dev/sdg
<Sonic132> Can't you still just install the kde desktop over ubuntu?
<Kalidarn> u can install them sideby side
<Kalidarn> if you want
<Sonic132> 'dev/sdg: not mounted' Sorry I was asking on behalf of blackwood.
<blackwood> cool I'll give it a try
<Kalidarn> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<Sonic132> He left.
<Sonic132> But yeah...it says it's not mounted.
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> that is strange.
<Kalidarn> when you do fdisk -l
<Kalidarn> see any errors
<Sonic132> I'll start the setup (if possible) to get a read on the partition/hd names.
<Kalidarn> seems to be some reason it does no want to format
<Kalidarn> have any logical paritions?
<Kalidarn> did u let the ubuntu installer create them?
<Sonic132> It doesn't say anything at all when I type fdisk -l
<Sonic132> Yeah...I told the installer to wipe and format the entire drive.
<Kalidarn> i usually install linux first
<Sonic132> It should have done that automatically.
<Kalidarn> and windows second
<Kalidarn> because windows is kind of annoying
<Kalidarn> with he way it allocates cylinders
<Sonic132> That never worked for me. Bootloaders never worked if I installed Windows second.
<Kalidarn> yeah u just have to reinstall grub
<Kalidarn> but thats easy to do
<Kalidarn> its because windows overwrites grub all the time when it finishes installing
<Sonic132> Well as it stands now I can't boot Windows. Maybe installing Grub would fix that as well.
<Kalidarn> probably :P
<Kalidarn> it'd give you a bootloader
<Sonic132> But if I got this install to work. It'd do it anyway.
<Sonic132> Is fdisk supposed to say something. Cause it doesn't.
<Kalidarn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<Kalidarn> fdisk -l should show partitions
<Kalidarn> if not it may be the disk is using GTP
<Kalidarn> GPT
<Sonic132> GPT?
<Kalidarn> a newer replacement to MBR but note windows can't boot off that
<Sonic132> Gnome Partion Table?
<Kalidarn> no
<Kalidarn> GUID Partition Table
<Kalidarn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<Kalidarn> it's a replacement to MBR that windows uses for computers with EFI, and apple use it too
<Sonic132> How'd that get on there?
<Kalidarn> it might not be :P
<Kalidarn> unless your on a mac :P
<Sonic132> It was working until I tried to format a harddrive for linux.
<Kalidarn> windows won't format a disk with it
<Kalidarn> by default in the installer
<Kalidarn> it will however if it's say a second disk in your computer
<Kalidarn> ie sdb
<Kalidarn> fdisk -l will tell you if it is GPT
<Kalidarn> it'll say something like
<Kalidarn> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<Kalidarn> and hence fdisk -l does not show partitions
<Sonic132> Well when my MyBook drive isn't connected the drive I'm trying to format is called sdb.
<Kalidarn> oh sure because its the second disk on your computer
<Sonic132> I'm not using the same harddrive as Windows.
<Kalidarn> i meant a second disk on an ata channel
<Sonic132> Ah...if I remember correctly they are all on seperate SATA channels.
<Kalidarn> well by that i mean actually physically using sata (doesn't matter if its master or slave)
<Sonic132> Hmm...so what's the prognosis doc?
<Kalidarn> i would just in the installer for ubuntu
<Kalidarn> install ubuntu say to root
<Kalidarn> and make a swap partition and a boot one
<Kalidarn> and then make another primary one for windows
<Sonic132> So redo Windows all over again?
<Kalidarn> you might have to
<Kalidarn> do it second
<Kalidarn> after the partitions are created (and don't obviously delete them in the windows installer)
<Sonic132> We just got it to where we want it. Everythings updated to the newest versions. I don't really want to have to do that.
<Kalidarn> oh :P
<Sonic132> We have a very limited amount of downloading we can do per month. So we'd have to redownload everything again.
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> so do you get an error when typing sudo fdisk -l?
<Kalidarn> what do you mean by 'it doesn't show anything'
<Sonic132> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk -l
<Sonic132> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Kalidarn> sudo
<Sonic132> That's what I mean. It outputs nothing.
<Kalidarn> fdisk requires superuser
<Sonic132> Ahhh...ok
<Kalidarn> you need to either sudo su
<Kalidarn> and then type
<Kalidarn> # fdisk -l
<Kalidarn> or
<FloodBotK1> Kalidarn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalidarn> $ sudo fdisk -l
<Kalidarn> (not actually typing the # or $ it represents root and user respectively)
<Sonic132> Ok got it to output something now. What am I looking for?
<Kalidarn> paste it in a pastebin
<Kalidarn> like above
<Sonic132> I can try to type it in there. But the computer that is having the problems obviously doesn't have internet.
<Kalidarn> oh :P no network hmm
<Kalidarn> can you plug a usb stick in
<Kalidarn> and mount it
<Kalidarn> then do fdisk -l > file.txt
<Sonic132> No. I have a Cricket USB modem connection. Don't know how to get it to connect in Linux.
<Kalidarn> i mean a USB memory stick
<Kalidarn> so i can see what the exact output is
<Kalidarn> ie
<Kalidarn> cd /mnt
<Sonic132> I will go get a flash drive. Brb
<Kalidarn> mkdir -p /mnt/usb
<Kalidarn> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb
<Kalidarn> fdisk -l > /mnt/usb/file.txt
<Kalidarn> umount /dev/sdb1
<Kalidarn> (it might be sdc depending on how many disks are in that computer
<Sonic132> Doesn't it automount it?
<Kalidarn> it might
<Kalidarn> im not sure if it does in the installer
<Sonic132> It detected it and is showing the contents.
<Kalidarn> it probably will :P then
<Sonic132> Ok...skip a step awesome.
<Kalidarn> so then just fdisk -l > /media/usbsticklabel/file.txt
<Kalidarn> may need to click on it in the device notifier
<Kalidarn> so that a dolphin window comes up viewing the contents (that will mount it)
<Sonic132> Ok that worked.
<Sonic132> Does this work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/519001/  ?
<Kalidarn> there appears to be 4 disks in this computer?
<Kalidarn> it should not look like this
<Kalidarn> if those are partitions
<Sonic132> Hmmm...I believe one hd has two partitions. From what my dad said. Windows insisted on making a 16MB second partition for no reason.
<Kalidarn> sdi i assume is your usb stick
<Sonic132> Then there is a second. Then a mybook external hd.
<Sonic132> I suppose
<Kalidarn> ah okay that's better
<Kalidarn> well then there's just 2 disks
<Sonic132> I could unplug the MyBook drive if itd make it simpler.
<Kalidarn> it wont change anything :P
<Sonic132> Ok
<Kalidarn> you're obviously going to need to resize here
<Kalidarn> which one is the one you want to put linux on /dev/sdf or /dev/sde
<Sonic132> Well the setup doesn't do that.
<Kalidarn> hmm
<Kalidarn> where is sda sdb sdc and sdc
<Sonic132> Not sure. It shows sdf1, sde1, and sdh1
<Kalidarn> i assume sde is the one with windows on it?
<Kalidarn> why can't you reformat sdf
<Kalidarn> and let it repartition
<Kalidarn> ie guided full disk
<Kalidarn> perhaps you can sudo apt-get install gparted and then create your partitions how you like in that
<Sonic132> Maybe...thought apt-get install was off the internet.
<Kalidarn> oh :P
<Kalidarn> lol i forget :P
<Kalidarn> because i usally have internet in the installer
<Kalidarn> it should be on the cdrom
<Sonic132> TRying to get back to the partitioning part of the setup. So I can hopefully find some answers.
<Kalidarn> you'd need to uncoment  in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kalidarn> # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release amd64 (20101008)]/ maverick main restricted
<Kalidarn> # deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release amd64 (20101008)]/ maverick main restricted
<FloodBotK1> Kalidarn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kalidarn> (oops only one of them)
<Sonic132> gedit isn't a command anymore?
<Kalidarn> it is a gtk editor
<Kalidarn> you want kate in KDE
<Sonic132> oh ok
<Kalidarn> gedit is part of gnome
<Sonic132> Also, I'm using 10.04 not 10.10. But I doubt it matters.
<Kalidarn> you have a most peculiar partition scheme there
<Kalidarn> yeah it shouldn't matter much
<Kalidarn> (you should always backup important data before resizing too btw)
<Sonic132> main restricted is apparently by default uncommented.
<Kalidarn> i mean the source that has
<Kalidarn> cdrom:[Kubuntu 10.10 _Maverick Meerkat_ - Release amd64 (20101008)]/
<Kalidarn> or 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<Kalidarn> at the top
<Kalidarn> with the cdrom: in front of it
<KimLaRoux> Good evening all
<Sonic132> Well I didn't realize that messing with a partition on a completely seperate hd was going to break the windows bootloader.
<Kalidarn> it obviously tried to install grub and something went wrong there dev/sda sdb and sdc are missing for some strange reason
<Kalidarn> if you uncomment the cdrom: entry in sources.list
<Kalidarn> then do apt-get update it should fetch from the cdrom
<Sonic132> I still don't see that particular source.
<Kalidarn> you should then be able to install gparted
<Sonic132> The first uncommented entry is the CDROM source.
<Sonic132> lucid main restricted
<Kalidarn> yeah then just apt-get update
<Kalidarn> then apt-get install gparted
<Sonic132> Ok
<Kalidarn> should fetch it off the disc
<Sonic132> Wont do it. Gave me a ton of output. How do I save it on my flashdrive?
<Sonic132> Or do you want it?
<Kalidarn> 404s?
<Sonic132> YEah...pretty much. A lot of 'Could not resolves'
<Kalidarn> i'd recommend letting the ubuntu installer partition the complete disk
<Kalidarn> and then installing windows
<Kalidarn> then installing grub
<KimLaRoux> Hello all, I am wondering about something and thought someone here might have the information or experience to lightens me
<Kalidarn> or installing windows (which version is it btw your trying to install?)
<Kalidarn> i think something has gone wrong there with the partition table from my experience not even windows does that
<Sonic132> Windows XP and Kubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<Sonic132> Just got XP to SP3 and all the drivers are brand new.
<KimLaRoux> I'm running out of disk space so I have to change my HD, but I don't want to reinstall everything, is there an easy way to like, backup all the settings and installed applications?
<Kalidarn> KimLaRoux: something like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<Kalidarn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Kalidarn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<Kalidarn> the second one is on the wiki
<Kalidarn> Sonic132: infact here i installed windows first, xp sp3 then ubuntu 10.04 on my old laptop
<Kalidarn> so i know it works :P
<Kalidarn> maybe do a media check?
<Sonic132> media check?
<Kalidarn> from the menu to check the cd burnt correctly
<Sonic132> Ah...well it's a bought CD from the website. So hopefully it did.
<Sonic132> Ok looking at the 'Prepare Partitions' portion of the setup.
<Kalidarn> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/519014
<Kalidarn> that's what it should look like
<KimLaRoux> Thanks Kalidarn, this is exactly what I had in mind!
<Kalidarn> Sonic132: as you can see windows was installed on sda1
<Kalidarn> as a Primary partition
<Kalidarn> then Linux on sda2
<Kalidarn> and linux swap
<Sonic132> YEah all neat and orderly. Not sure what happened to ours. It's all out of wack.
<Sonic132> Also, you have it all on one harddrive
<Sonic132> It just doesn't want to be split up from Windows? It wants to make a new friend or something?
<Sonic132> Hey! I got an idea. I could boot up as much as I can onto this machine with a flash drive?
<Kalidarn> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/519015
<Sonic132> From the failed Windows Ubuntu machine.
<Kalidarn> its like something tried to resize
<Sonic132> I thought you could already share files. Also, I thought Linux did not like NTFS.
<Kalidarn> but it didn't work :)
<Kalidarn> linux can read and write to NTFS
<Kalidarn> not as fast as other filesystems  but with NTFS-3G it works just fine
<Kalidarn> and you may  need to defragment it every now and again :P
<Sonic132> Ok...well I'm going to see if I can backup some stuff from Windows. And then I can start over with Ubuntu.
<Sonic132> erm Kubuntu, same difference.
<Kalidarn> don't create lots of partitions in windows's installer
<Kalidarn> it can make things go wrong usually if i install windows first i just make 'one' partition
<Sonic132> Didn't you suggest to install Windows second?
<Kalidarn> for windows to install itself on
<Kalidarn> then i do the rest in ubuntu
<Kalidarn> it doesn't really matter
<Kalidarn> windows by default will put itself on a primary partition
<Sonic132> Which is easier to screw up? I want to do the other option.
<Kalidarn> probably installing linux second is best because then you don't have to reinstall grub
<Kalidarn> windows always installs NTDLR (it's bootloader) you don't get a choice :P
<Kalidarn> so if grub is there
<Sonic132> Ok...sounds good.
<Kalidarn> it wipes it :P
<Kalidarn> Sonic132: i suggest you make one partition for C:
<Sonic132> Yeah...I remember that.
<Kalidarn> and then when you get to ubuntu
<Kalidarn> do the rest
<Kalidarn> i usually make 3 primary partitions, one for C:
<Kalidarn> one for /boot
<Kalidarn> and one for /
<Sonic132> Ok so one partition on C for Windows and two partitions on D: for Kubuntu?
<Kalidarn> then i create a logical partition (which contains the swap for windows and the swap for linux, and then the spare data)
<Sonic132> Ok 3 on D:
<Kalidarn> yeah but only create the 1 C: in windows
<Kalidarn> i might just check to see windows starts at sector 1
<Sonic132> Ok how do I find the Windows Partition in Ubuntu? I'm having a little trouble finding it to copy files out.
<Sonic132> Nevermind got it.
<Kalidarn> also i think in windows and i can't remember if it's only windows 7 and vista
<Kalidarn> it gives you an option to start at the beginning of the disk
<Kalidarn> this is what i like to do :P
<Kalidarn> Sonic132: you can actually create the partitions before you get into windows while your still in the livecd if you wish
<Kalidarn> ubuntu gives you much more control
<Kalidarn> i suspect what happend in your case is some shrinking tried to occur and something went wrong
<Kalidarn> shrinking is fraught with danger
<Kalidarn>  also it might be an idea to unplug the other disks you don't want to format so you don't format them accidentally
<Kalidarn> also by default the bootloader will go on the first disk picked up by your BIOS
<Kalidarn> least that's what i'm pretty sure the ubuntu installer does
<Sonic132> Ok...but I can't do much without a partitioner Kalidarn.
<Kalidarn> oh yeah parted is there but it's  commandline so yeah
<Sonic132> Oh yay! Command line
<Kalidarn> an easier option might be to use http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Sonic132> Ok I think I got what I can get from Windows backed up to the External HD.
<Kalidarn> it's a livecd that loads up gparted that lets you partition it exactly how you like
<James147> Sonic132: you can install gparted or partitionmanager on the livecd for a gui partition program, or use parted or fdisk
<Kalidarn> it's on;y small less than 50MB
<Kalidarn> James147: except he's got a USB modem and no internet connection on that machine
<Sonic132> I could put it on a flash drive and run it in linux?
<sh1ft3d> yes
<sh1ft3d> live cds
<James147> Kalidarn: ^^ you can just install gparted or partition manager in the kubuntu/ubuntu live cd... that involves less burning of disks :)
<sh1ft3d> but your mobo has to support usb booting
<Kalidarn> ah k :P for some reason it wasn't picking it up off the disc
<James147> :S no internet could be a problem though
<Sonic132> James...how? WE already tried to do just that.
<James147> although I am fairly sure gparted use to be on the disk ... not sure if it is anymore
<Sonic132> Unless I could get the Cricket modem to work somehow?
<Kalidarn> never used one of those :P
<Kalidarn> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-cricket-wireless-a600-broadband-modem-in-ubuntu.html that might be a hint though
<Kalidarn> i don't use wireless broadband
<Sonic132> I don't think I have the a600. I got the Calcomp or Cal-comp usb modem.
<Sonic132> Unless they're the same.
<Kalidarn> and the carriers here seem to have the huawei ones
<Kalidarn> note that is from may 2009 :P
<Kalidarn> i need to go to bed :P
<Sonic132> Hah...well hopefully I'll set up the computer right. So I don't have to do another reinstall.
<Kalidarn> yeah i'd say a resize tried to occur and it went wrong making some partitions disappear because from that fdisk there seems to be no /dev/sda, sdb or sdc http://paste.ubuntu.com/519001/
<Sonic132> Yeah...it's weird.
<Kalidarn> gparted is a nice livecd very easy to use for fiddling with strange partition tables
<Kalidarn> especially when you has no internet in ubuntu
<Sonic132> Ok. But I'd still have to reinstall Windows no?
<Kalidarn> yeah
<Kalidarn> but you can make the partition table how you want it
<Sonic132> Then what's the point?
<Sonic132> Ah ok.
<Kalidarn> and make sure it's in nice consecutive order
<Kalidarn> and then just format it not actually make partition table
<Kalidarn> can ensure that nothing strange happens
<Kalidarn> its either that or you install linux (using ubuntu's installer and then install windows afterwards)
<Kalidarn> and then you'd have to install grub anyway
<Kalidarn> gparted-live-0.6.4-1.iso it's 122MB
<Kalidarn> for the CD image
<Kalidarn> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/
<Sonic132> Ah ok. I was looking for it.
<Sonic132> Ok...going to be about a 2 hour download more or less. So I guess some TV is called for.
<Kalidarn> Sonic132: you must have slow internets :)
<Sonic132> That's Cricket 'Broadband' for you.
<Sonic132> They fail hard.
<Kalidarn> where on earth do you live
<Kalidarn> i thought where i lived had sucky internet
<Sonic132> Out in the country. A little town called Mathis, TX. Population of (I think) 5 thousand.
<Kalidarn> ah
<mycide> having trouble with kubuntu 10.10 getting drivers for Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) installed...anyone who can help please pm
<Kalidarn> mycide: looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Kalidarn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing%20BCM43xx%20drivers that part
<mycide> i will, thank you....last docs i read said to install fwcutter, but that did not seem effective
<bng007> hi Kalidarn, can I bother you?
<Kalidarn> yah im still here
<bng007> great, I got my NFS share mounted using fstab, it is in /mnt/media, but it is read-only
<bng007> do I need to change fstab options or the direcotry permisions maybe?
<bng007> i just learned - the folder is owned by different user number than is mine - how is that possible?
<bng007> it is strange - when unmounted, the folder has my ownership (after I set it), but after "sudo mount -all" it changes its ownership to the other user
<gorgonzola> hello. anyone knows how can i debug kde sessions? i.e., mine is not starting, it hangs right after the third icon in the login box
<Guest76750> gorgonzola
<Guest76750> trade me some cheese bread
<Guest76750> ill let u know how
<gorgonzola> dude, i'm not in the mood for jokes. do you know if there's any logs outside of kdm.log or not?
<e__> yup
<e__> there are
<e__> now hand over the bread
<gorgonzola> ok, here, bread.
<e__> before i pump you fulla led
<e__> is it gorgonzola cheesey bread? or just , bread?
<Sonic132> Going to try and get as much internet bandwith as possible. So I'm going to get off of IRC for a bit. Be back later y'all
<an1> clear
<dorkface> Hi all.  If I wanted to statically map an IP to a name, would that go into resolv.conf?
<DarkriftX> does anyone know of a guide to get broadcom bcm4306 drivers working on kubuntu 10.10? all the results i get from google are from 2005-2007 and i doubt they are still valid
<moetunes> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> not a good name to join irc with
<DarkriftX> especially on a linux channel
<epoxy> hello.. does anyone else sometimes experience a huge lag when browsing system directories within KDE
<epoxy> not all the time.. just lots of the time. I've been experiencing this for years on all my boxes
<epoxy> drives me nuts
<akillex_> x
<akillex_> x
<akillex_> x
<FloodBotK1> akillex_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<naftilos76> hi everyone. has DVD-RW automount function been in 10.10 or not? any experience on that?
<naftilos76> has DVD-RW automount function been restored in 10.10 or not? any experience on that?
<polis> ciao
<rua> i wanna watch film on ubuntu but avi formats don't open
<rua> do u recommend a program to watch avi ?
<rua> vlc player is freezing
<polis> try (hd 0,0): ntfs: no ang0 on boot kubunt
<polis> non i 'm live kubuntu
<DarkriftX> anyone around that can tell me how to connect to an access point from command line?
<DarkriftX> ive set the essid with iwconfig but its not connected
<polis> hi
<polis> i have error on boot kubuntu
<polis> try (hd 0,0): ntfs: no ang0
<polis> now i m kubuntu live
<gnuton> Hi there
<gnuton> is anyone able to generate a gpg key in *ubuntu?
<Unksi> yeah.. kgpg is a graphical frontend for easy key management
<Unksi> has been working well for me
<gnuton> Unksi: same problem with kgpg
<gnuton> Unksi: it was working for me as well.. but only with old ubuntu versions
<Unksi> hmm
<gnuton> Unksi: I've been able to genereate a gpg key just increasing the linux entropy
<gnuton> anyway now that I've a new gpg key.. I'm not able to decrypt encrypted messages
<gnuton> even with kgpg
<Unksi> hmm, i remember having this kind of problem as well
<gnuton> I think something is messed up in 10.10
<Unksi> there was something that i got to work around it, though i have forgotten what i did
<gnuton> :(
<Unksi> might have been just by using the cli version of gpg
<gnuton> I spent the entire morning to investigate on this.. I tried on 2 machines.. same problem
<gnuton> Unksi: I used the cli version too..
<Unksi> hmm ok
<Unksi> hmm, from the date, it seems that i have created this key i have with lucid, not maverick
<gnuton> if I try to decrypt an enc message it ask for the passphrase and after it hangs
<haloula> hi
<osm> hi guys
<jarle> I can't seem to get any Adobe AIR programs to open URLs in a browser after upgrading to 10.10?
<dennda> What is the difference between the CD and the DVD? http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download -- Does the latter just come with more packages by default that would otherwise be downloaded via the net anyways?
<colorsoundboy> help sudo is not working :|
<colorsoundboy> but I have a root account, but do not know howto enable sudo
<colorsoundboy> it seems it is gone my sudo which i need ofcourse for enable and sharing  files
<mah454_> Hello ... !
<mah454_> where is yahoo room list in kopete ?
<skafti> does someone know how to play games in kubuntu ? just installed one game and do not find it anywhere
<TopGear> Hi
<TopGear> I want to connect to my pc, through my ipod touch with vnc, but kubuntu denies it, because my ipod is not invited....
<Patricia> http://uploaddeimagens.com.br/imagem/ver/patriciadesktop4.png
<Patricia> which the package responsible for having these effects
<Patricia> the effects are working, but not in the list shows there
<Walzmyn> (running 10.04) For a long time now, I've not gotten notification in my systray when I have updates. I think, sometime back I turned this off because of a bug. How can I get it turned back on?
<lieuwe> hey, NetworkManager has decided to kill itself, so now my internet doesn't work, i can't start NetworkManager because it's already running, and i can't kill it because it isn't running, any ideas on wtf i could do to solve this?
<Walzmyn> lieuwe: you tried rebooting?
<lieuwe> Walzmyn: yes
<lieuwe> Walzmyn: the network icon tells me that the connection is not managed
<Walzmyn> I had issues with that thing while back. I forget what I did to get it fixed
<Walzmyn> you wireless?
<lieuwe> nope
<lieuwe> hardwired straight into ze intertnetz
<Walzmyn> emm, sorry man. Wish I could give you sagely advice
<lieuwe> FFFUUUU
<lieuwe> Walzmyn: thanks anyways
<lieuwe> anyone else any idea on how to fix my internet connection?
<Walzmyn> yeah, lightening kept killing my routers, so I just got a long cable
<lieuwe> Walzmyn: :P
<lieuwe> Walzmyn: just add a splitter before your router, those are like $3 and fry sooner than yer router :P
 * Walzmyn nods
<BluesKaj> howdy
<lieuwe> Walzmyn: rofl, people suggesting that i should apt-get wicd-deamon XD
<Walzmyn> yeah, I hear alot of folks saying that's better. Don't ask me, I don't understand
<Walzmyn> hia, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Walzmyn
<lieuwe> Walzmyn: the problem is that my internet doesnt work, so itsabit of a silly sugestion
<Walzmyn> emm
<lieuwe> hm, another solution thats retarded enough that it might just work,
<BluesKaj> lieuwe, how are you trying to connect , wifi  or ethernet?
<Walzmyn> (running 10.04) For a long time now, I've not gotten notification in my systray when I have updates. I think, sometime back I turned this off because of a bug. How can I get it turned back on?
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, I think it's notifications in add widgets
<Walzmyn> I've got the notification's gizmo up and running, but it dosen't tell me about updates
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: i've looked though the notification settings and kpackagekit and system settings but not found anytyhing that will turn it back on
<James147> Walzmyn: check in kpackagekit > settings > edit software sources...
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, for what it's worth I just run aptitude update whenever I log on
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: I just do it from CLI
<Walzmyn> James147: what am I looking for?
<James147> Walzmyn: on the updates tab, see if its checking for updates and how often
<Walzmyn> James147: it's set to check daily and notify on updates
<BluesKaj> Walzmyn, make sure the third party sources and canonical partners are enabled in other software
<Walzmyn> BluesKaj: yes it is
<James147> Walzmyn: and you can get updates manually?
<Walzmyn> oh yeah, I run apt-get from terminal. I just don't remember to do it but once a week or so
<James147> Walzmyn: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/automatic-updates.html
<Walzmyn> thanks, James147, looking
<kynarion> hi
<kynarion> is there a repository with more recent latex-sty files than those that are included in the standard rep?
<kynarion> i really need the new siunitx package, but I can't install it, because there are too many unresolved/broken dependencies
<sobczyk> hi, is there any good program for flowcharts except DIA?
<trendsetter37> why doesn't the cat command work for video files
<James147> trendsetter37: why should it?...
<James147> trendsetter37: cat only print plain text files, not binary
<trendsetter37> when i try to combine two part video files it gets the size right but it's always just the first half of the file when i try to watch it
<trendsetter37> is there anything for vid files i remember it doing it right once but thats it
<elijah> The KDE Desktop Sharing window keeps presenting itself on reboot, everytime, how can I make it stop doing that?
<trendsetter37> is there a command that can combine 2 part vid files then?
<James147> trendsetter37: yo will need to decode then combine then reencode them..
<James147> trendsetter37: not sure how to do it on command line, but kdenlive can do it
<trendsetter37> ahh ok that makes sense lol
<LogicallyDashing> My control center is giving paradoxical information about desktop effects. I suspect there's a corrupt configuration file somewhere. What's the configuration file for desktop effects?
<James147> LogicallyDashing: I think its in kwins config at ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<LogicallyDashing> thanks James147
<trendsetter37> appreciate it james
<elijah> Figured out my Desktop Sharing issue.
<Cleveland112> Hello
<trendsetter37> when i tried to decode a .avi file using uudecode in the terminal the error i received was no 'begin' line?
<htrejh>  /connect irc.gamesurge.net
<spawn57_> hi, does kubuntu have a kde module for cmake?
<drbobb> hey is there some sort of shoutcast plugin or sych for amarok?
<drbobb> s/sych/such/
<drbobb> I'd swear there used to be one in the past, but maybe I'm dreaming?
<shiri> @search Towers of Midnight
<gervais> hi
<gervais> wie geht's
<dark3lf> Hello, how can I run X without kde ?
<drbobb> install gnome
<drbobb> or lxde
<drbobb> or just some window manager
<dark3lf> drbobb, I want kde stop running on top of X
<drbobb> dark3lf: I don't parse that
<gregt> lo
<bez> hi all
<bez> got a slight problem, could do with a hand
<James147> !ask | bez
<ubottu> bez: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bez> sorry, its been a while off IRC for me :-)
<bez> i lost the transparent desktop window widget from my desktop. Ive readded it using the file view widget, but now its not a window, its a giant giant desktop icon?!?
<bez> any ideas how to fix it?
<James147> bez: you mean the folder view widget?
<bez> yup
<James147> bez: what happens if you remove and re add it? same thing?
<bez> yup
<bez> ive been on gnome for a while, but i like KDE more
<bez> and i dont know how to fix it
<James147> bez: hmm, could you test a new user and see if they have the same problem
<bez> I can try it
<bez> brb
<bez> back
<bez> created new user, their widget is fine
<bez> so its something with mine
<James147> bez: plasma applet config files are at ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletrc   you could try editing that (or renaming/removing it to reset plasma)
<bez> ill try that, need to restart x after?
<James147> bez: nop, just need to restart plasma-desktop
<James147> (killall plasma-desktop && wait 2 && plasma-desktop)
<James147> s/wait 2/sleep 2
<bez> hi again james
<bez> doesnt seem to want to play ball still
<bez> was it just the one file (plasma-appletsrc) or the whole config file?
<bez> config folder sorry
<nobarking> why can't i get Auto Spell Check enabled by default in Quassel?
<James147> bez: you shouldent need to delete the whole config folder, but renaming/moving/deleting anything taht begins with plasma mioght work
<bez> ok, ill have another bash
<bez> sorry for being a pain
<James147> nobarking: settings > configer quassel > input widget > endable spell checking?
<nobarking> James147: aha, there it is! Thank you
<bez> james: Genius! Thanks mate. the file i was looking for was "plasma-desktop-appletsrc"
<bez> james147: incase it comes up again
<James147> bez: ahh yeah :) keep forgetting its name
<bez> james147: thanks for your help
<James147> (plasma-appletsrc was the old name)
<James147> it should be safe to remove that one now as it shouldnt be used anymore
<bez> awesome. thanks again
<bez> im off to explore my new kde :-)
<bez> see you around some time
<Eniak> buenas tardes, les hago una consulta
<Eniak> cada vez que copio archivos o carpetas
<Eniak> desde el escritorio de kubuntu
<Eniak> hacia una particion ntfs
<Eniak> me salta una cuadro de dialogo informandome
<Eniak> "no se pudieron cambiar los permisos de <archivo>"
<Eniak> ya estube tocando el fstab
<jhunold> !es | Eniak
<ubottu> Eniak: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Eniak> pero no consigo hacer que me deje cambiar estos permisos
<Eniak> roger thtat
<Eniak> look, everytime i try to move files or folders from kubuntu to any ntfs partition
<WaltzingAlong> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Eniak> i get this error " could not change permissions of <archive> or <folder>
<Eniak> i got ntfs-3g installed
<RadSurfer> Can someone please tell me how to REMOVE 'printer applet' and 'bluetooth applet' from da system tray, since I never use them.
<RadSurfer> I want to prevent them from loading at boot.
<RadSurfer> Surely there's a way to accomplish that.
<WaltzingAlong> RadSurfer: could also ask in #kde
<WaltzingAlong> RadSurfer: get rid of package kbluetooth
<WaltzingAlong> ?
<igor> оро
<kaktyc> =)
<linux__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<espadan7> Hello everyone, when I installed Vmware player on Kubunbu 10.10, it has to recompile the kernl everytime it starts, but it didn't do this on 10.04, is there a way to make it stop?
<WaltzingAlong> espadan7: virtualbox? dkms?
<espadan7> WaltzingAlong I forgot to install kdms
<friese> hi
<friese> its the first time i try kubuntu, before that i used opensuse. wich kernel is standard on kubuntu 10.10
<friese> and they say about a dvd version that has more languages than the cd version.
<friese> does the cd-version have german language?
<friese> nobody can answer my questions?
<cba123> My "Open File" dialog in Chrome isn't showing any files.  It lists my drives, but not my Home or Desktop folders.  It did a minute ago, but not anymore.  Any ideas?
<James147> friese: 10.10 comes with kernel 2.6.35
<erdemeser> hi every one,
<erdemeser> what is the purpose of this environment,
<erdemeser> Is it for general use,
<erdemeser> or is it dedicated on somethink like Kubuntu developers.
<erdemeser> ???
<James147> erdemeser: this is the kubuntu support channel
<erdemeser> Thanks James...
<James147> erdemeser: general chat can be done in #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<erdemeser> I don't want to believe that any kubuntu or ubuntu users need help... :)
<Khaotic> why cant i get openssh  to accept connections?
<James147> Khaotic: do you have openssh-server install (needed for connecting to your computer)
<Khaotic> yes
<Khaotic> like it'll work if i try to connect to myself
<Khaotic> ie; ssh 127.0.0.1
<James147> Khaotic: are you getting an error?
<Khaotic> says conection timed out
<James147> Khaotic: do you have a firewall between the computers?
<Khaotic> no
<Khaotic> wait, could it be that i have port 22 open on another  computer/
<James147> Khaotic: wouldnt have thourght so... can you ping the other computer?
<Khaotic> let me try
<Khaotic> yes
<Khaotic> James147
<James147> Khaotic: not entirly sure... looks like a connection problem rather then a problem with ssh, but I am not sure how to test it further
<Khaotic> ive tried changing the port and everything
<afief> I have an honest question and I hope no one misinterprets it as a troll: What makes KDE 4 so much slower than KDE3? Is it the sucky video drivers? Simply inefficient code? Too many futures?
<afief> Note: I love KDE4 and wouldn't go back to 3 for the life of me, but I saw a friend of mine using KDE3.5 yesterday and was amazed by how snappy it was
<christoph> hey, anyone here who could help me with a problem?
<afief> christoph: state the nature of your kde emergency(and if people know how to answer they will)
<christoph> The trash has reached its maximum size!
<christoph> Cleanup the trash manually. --> trash is empty :(
<christoph> happens whenever i try to erase some data
<afief> there is a trash bin in kde? :O
<westmi> yeah-would be nice to have a delete button
<christoph> not only in kde but yes, i guess :)
<westmi> how is the delete button enabled?
<westmi> i know how in gnome, but I an new to kde :)
<christoph> im a linux n00b.. and my problem encounters every time i right-click a folder with "move to trash" --> The trash has reached its maximum size!
<christoph> Cleanup the trash manually.
<christoph> stragen 0.o
<christoph> strange..
<westmi> a delete button would help you too
<westmi> no more messin with the trash
<christoph> u mean like directly erasing it. would be nice  :)
<westmi> yes
<christoph> but that doesnt change the nature of my problem. i still have to move the folder to the trash to get some extra space but i cant because the trash is "full"
<christoph> help meeee: )
<christoph> help me or i'll be going back to using windows :P
<westmi> k button, computer, trash, empty trash
<christoph> not possible because the trash seems to be empty, it only says that i should clean it up manually .. i dont know why :)
<westmi> can you open the trash?
<christoph> yes
<westmi> and nothing is there?
<christoph> yes
<westmi> well, what are you trying to delete?
<westmi> files? how big?
<christoph> my music folder :P 35 Gb
<westmi> akkk
<westmi> now i get it
<westmi> try to delete that in smaller chunks
<christoph> but it wont work on any file, i tried single pdf files too
<christoph> always the same message
<christoph> The trash has reached its maximum size!
<christoph> Cleanup the trash manually.
<westmi> ahh...give me a few min and i'll figure out a cli way to delete
<christoph> hf ;)
<westmi> gotta look it up
<apparle> christoph: why are you using trash
<apparle> christoph: just dlete it
<christoph> how?
<apparle> christoph: Shift+Del
#kubuntu 2011-10-17
<bomber> this upgraded version of kubuntu is sooooooo much smoother than the previous one... firefox used to lag big time and now its nice nad smooth
<eeefchen> i think i can get used to gnome 3
<mase_work> eeefchen: yeh it's a bit of a change but i can see it's appeal for alot of people
<mase_work> i think it would be good for my mum
<mase_work> she has about 20 instances of firefox open because she doesn't look / see the task list
<eeefchen> its not to easy for me... i thought gnome 2 was nearly perfect...
<mase_work> I think i'd struggle to use it
<eeefchen> but on my netbook it seems that gnome 3 has a good flow
<mase_work> eeefchen: have you tried xfce, i think that's reasonably similar to gnome2
<eeefchen> nope
<mase_work> might be worth a look, lots of people like it
<mase_work> i think i've been using KDE that long now it's pretty much burned into my brain
<mase_work> i really struggle to use other environments
<eeefchen> i tried kde a few days ago as alternativ
<eeefchen> but i do not like it
<eeefchen> overloaded and not really stabel and i dont like the look
<mase_work> each to their own, it's the beauty of choice
<mase_work> if you don't like something you can use something else
<eeefchen> hmmm yes
<eeefchen> but what i want to use is not supported anymore :( ^^
<mase_work> well that doesn't stop you from using it
<mase_work> it just means that there is not any active development on it
<mase_work> and if it was almost perfect for you then by the sounds of it
<mase_work> it doesn't need any more development from your perspective
<mase_work> eeefchen: also lucid still ships with gnome 2 and is supported for some time yet
<eeefchen> but there is alway a buuto: upgrade to new distro
<eeefchen> i cant stand that^
<eeefchen> buton
<mase_work> you can remove the button
<eeefchen> but i know it is there
<Guest50448> Sup folks, need some help. So after an upgrade to 11.10, I messed around with some packages. I was trying to get the wireless working, but ended up losing the ethernet device as well. Now I can kinda undo this by opning the grub menu and booting from a previous build. How can I set that as the default build???
<i1920x1080> whats going on with the kmail2 icon in the system tray? it looks butt ugly and no longer shows my unread mail count :/
<Daskreech> !grub2 > Guest50448
<ubottu> Guest50448, please see my private message
<Daskreech> I think >_>
<Daskreech>  I forget what's in that factoid
<mase_work> i1920x1080: doesn't it looks exactly the same as the old icon ?
<i1920x1080> mase_work: no. the older icon looked better and had an unread count. this one looks stretched and never shows my unread mail. it's just stretched :/
<mase_work> Can you put up a screen shot ?  mine looks ok from what i can see and i don't have the unread issue that you speak of.
<mase_work> are you using the regular oxygen icon set ?
<i1920x1080> yeah
<i1920x1080> I took a screenshot
<i1920x1080> what's the simplest place to upload it, imgur?
<mase_work> not really sure. anywhere you can find is fine
<i1920x1080> http://i.imgur.com/KKMHA.png
<mase_work> your icons look heaps different to mine
<i1920x1080> im on 11.10
<mase_work> well most of them
<mase_work> same here
<i1920x1080> upgraded from 11.04
<mase_work> yeh i did also
<mase_work> were you using a different icon set in 11.04 ?
<i1920x1080> no, default oxygen icon set
<mase_work> erm ok well i'm about to install a 11.10 virtual machine so gimme a few mins and i will see what the icons look like for that
<mase_work> b/c even my amarok / konversation icons look different
<i1920x1080> hey mase_work, it's no real big deal, it just bothers me I don't see the count of unread mail. to be honest, I really dislike the whole monochromatic look of the system tray.
<mase_work> yeh it would annoy me also
<mase_work> http://imgur.com/lHXfz
<mase_work> that's what i can
<mase_work> have*
<i1920x1080> mase_work: those icons are way way way better than this stupid mono look. I bet you save more time just glancing and clicking than I do by having to analyze closly what I am about to click
<i1920x1080> did you do anything to get the color icons?
<mase_work> no that's the thing
<mase_work> i just did the regular dist-upgrades etc..
<i1920x1080> well, I've pretty much had these mono icons since forever
<mase_work> interesting.
<mase_work> if you mv .kde .kde.bak and logout /login do you still get them?
<i1920x1080> mase_work: I really don't want to try it but I'll instead make a new account to play with and check that out
<prower> hello :> i'm using 11.10...how would i go about -stopping- an activity that i've started by clicking on in that tab on the top right of the screen? i tried the search and launch one but it didn't appear to do anything, now i can't seem to turn them back off
<mase_work> ok that'll work too
<i1920x1080> yeah, monochrome icons. all themes and icon sets leave monochrome icons in the system tray
<westyvw> nvidia driver: should i change it to one of the post realease?
<westyvw> confused by the options
<szal> mornin' folks
<szal> just finished upgrading to Oneiric (apart from the KMail part, I'll do that later ;))..  got one niggle however..  booting takes 2 minutes longer than it's supposed to, because the system is "Waiting for network configuration" and then "Waiting up to 60 seconds more for network configuration", after which it says it starts up w/ incomplete network configuration
<szal> using ifup, btw, and can't see what's the problem
<NJL> hey guys, I just did an update to 11.10 and I have a few issues
<NJL> 1)  I get a black screen instead of KDM (right now I'm using xfce4 with startx), 2) networking doesn't start and 3) I get this error regularly:  Failed to open connection to "system" message bus:  Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<mase_work> NJL: try apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mase_work> it sounds like there are some packages missing
<NJL> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<szal> NJL: does kdm start and you don't see it, or does it not start?
<mase_work> hmm
<NJL> well, X starts, but it just goes to a black screen
<NJL> it doesn't give me a login screen
<szal> NJL: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old (since you're running X now) and /var/log/kdm.log for errors ("(EE)")
<NJL> ok
<NJL> (EE) Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro: failed to initialize for relative axes.
<NJL> that's the only EE I have in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<szal> don't think that relates to screen output
<NJL> probably not
<szal> what gfx driver?
<NJL> nvidia
<NJL> not the one from the package though
<szal> version?
<NJL> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-280.13.run
<szal> any reason to use that instead of the pkg?
<NJL> not really at this point
<NJL> when I did that switch I was trying to get better performance
<NJL> not sure it made any difference though
<szal> if you want the latest'n'greatest in terms of nVidia, there's always the ubuntu-x-swat PPA
<szal> current is 285, btw
<NJL> yeah I just used the latest I already had downloaded
<NJL> just trying to get my system usable heh
<mase_work> NJL: yeh my nvidia performance is sucking too, stupid binary drivers
<mase_work> unfortunately it's my work machine so i didn't get to pick the card
<NJL> hehe
<mase_work> my intel laptop is super smooth in comparison
<NJL> this is my home machine and I picked the card
<szal> no'ing wrong w/ nVidia, imho ^^
<mase_work> nah it's not the card it's the drivers
<mase_work> nouveau doesn't have that issue either
<mase_work> but unfortunately my dual head isn't detected properly with nouveau
<mase_work> getting  a new machine shortly which i did get to pick, dual head intel sandy bridge
<mase_work> should make my life alot better
<NJL> I fixed my dbus prob
<NJL> I wonder if that would fix my X prob?
<mase_work> how did you fix you dbus issue ?
<NJL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 858122 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,In progress]
 * szal doubts that Intel is much better than anything else
<NJL> "
<NJL> After I remove this and reboot the pc then it works.
<NJL> Also the Xorg is starting normally
<NJL> "
<FloodBotK2> NJL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> NJL: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mase_work> szal: well it definately is on my laptop
<NJL> doh
<mase_work> szal: it's like night and day with all the desktop effects enabled
<mase_work> camt'
<mase_work>  cam'
<mase_work> can't play games with itvery well
<mase_work> but kwin works wonderfully
<NJL> so if dbus starts working correctly, think that'll fix kdm?
<mase_work> maybe , tias
<NJL> alrighty
<NJL> brb gonna reboot
<szal> NJL: try it & complain afterwards if it doesn't ;)
<NJL> heh ok
 * szal had non-working desktop effects right after upgrading to Oneiric, but that issue fixed itself after upgrading KDE to 4.7.2
<mase_work> i have the desktop effects working
<mase_work> they are just slower / less responsive
<mase_work> 4.7.2 did help
<Snowhog> mase_work: Turn off the Blur effect and see if it improves.
<mase_work> already off ;)
<mase_work> i don't have any effects enabled now
<mase_work> except for resize
<NJL> ok, so dbus being fixed also fixed my login
<NJL> but it's giving me a gdm login, I think
<NJL> but at least it's not hanging
<NJL> now if I can just get networking fixed
<NJL> it does this "waiting for network configuration
<NJL> "
<szal> same here, no idea what gives
<NJL> ok, well I'm not gonna reboot until that issue is resolved :P
<NJL> heh
<NJL> I'm back in KDE now at least
<szal> NJL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=2b445e05e5b36adf60e0639f1cea6b82&t=1844819 <- perhaps some input
<szal> NJL: http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/ <- another thing to try
<NJL> szal: checking
<Zer000> hi all, i'm looking to get help - i'm trying to play video but the colors are off. It looks like the colors are inverted. I tried playing different files (that worked fine just 10 mins ago) in mplayer, vlc and dragon player. same issue. Youtube works fine.
<phiscibe> what video card?  it worked earlier and now it doest?  what doesnt work now, dvd youtube ?
<Zer000> phiscibe: its an nvidia 8400 it worked literally 10 minutes ago
<Zer000> its any video file i have saved, not from disk
<phiscibe> what about youtube or in your browser is it invetted
<Zer000> no that's fine
<lee_> I Have an acer aspire 5733z...works fine....My dell How ever is a different story...But I do have one question though....What is UMI interface? Or WMI Interface?
<phiscibe> so just playihng a file, all formats?  what player
<Zer000> phiscibe: i only have mkv's any player: mplayer, dragon and vlc
<Zer000> I took a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/PaNMS.jpg
<phiscibe> i know what the problem has been that is ive seen in older versions, but not sure in the new ubuntu and kubunt if it is the same
<Zer000> phiscibe: i'm running 11.10 if you were addressing me..
<phiscibe> all those dragon, mplayer vls i thnk go thru gstreamer and or video for linux s
<lee_> Ha aby one else noticed that to get the full soft ware selctions you have to download "ubuntu software center...just to get files for KDE aswell?
<Zer000> so should i reinstall it?
<phiscibe> somepace i cant remeber where is a ssetting to set videobalance hue  and  autovideosink
<Zer000> btw in dragon you can adjust the hue, i put the slider all the way to one side and the colors are normal. so the colors are literally negative
<Zer000> i mean inverted  like on a negative**
<phiscibe>  wont matter,
<phiscibe> kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Zer000> kubuntu
<lee_> hmm what type of video files are tunning? MTS, Mpg?
<Zer000> lee_: mkv
<lee_> ah
<Zer000> i'm going to get an avi to test...
<phiscibe> i am still on 11.04 here but i think they both use honon
<phiscibe> phonon
<Zer000> phonon? whats that
<lee_> hmm using Kubuntu, Kicked Ubuntu to the kirb
<phiscibe> i dont know where the gstreamer options are under kde
<lee_> eh I am stll learning this new KDE
<Zer000> lee_: same, i'm a long time gnome user and ubuntu 11.10 didn't come with it installed. and when i did install it it was gnome 3 which is the same as unity basically. I hated it so went to kde !
<Zer000> phiscibe: ok thanks man, but will reinstalling gstreamer help?
<phiscibe> someplade you have to add  ---     videobalance hue=-1 ! autovideosink   ---- to teh vedor options
<phiscibe> video not vendor
<phiscibe> probaly not
<Zer000> ok ill try to finnd it
<lee_> that is odd there is a site wthat was having MAc withthe exact same issue
<woodzy> help! i've lost my sound card, at least in KDE for when I run the command - lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio" - it does show that there is a sound card but when i right click on the volume manager in the systray it shows the device as "dummy device" and phonon has the actual hardware device greyed out. how can i get kubuntu (11.10) to re-recognize my soundcard?
<phiscibe> deleting the pulseaudo configuration file and rebooting might fix it, if you upgraded
<phiscibe> it is hidden in home .pulse
<woodzy> i'll try that and get back, thanks, phiscibe
<lee_> Hmm Phiscibe, I do have a question
<lee_> How, do I get a graphical inter face  instead f this dorky card looking thing with the sound files...and why on earth did they go to that scheme?
<lee_> its under auidio set up
<phiscibe> buddy i dont know why , phonon pulseaudio and gstreamer are all mixed up
<lee_> No problem.
<lee_> hmm intersting play on words, the mixers are all mixed up
<lee_> One cool thing though I have noticed and I really am thankfull for..they added drvers for the Kodak printers
<phiscibe> there is a utility Zer000 that conf configure gstreamer but is for gnome,
<phiscibe> gstreamer-properties there u could set those vaules but io dont know where in the heck it is in kde
<phiscibe> also some people switch the backed froem gstreamer to xine, not sure if htat would hlpe
<Zer000> phiscibe: switching the backend seems complicated...
<Zer000> phiscibe: oh you mean its not a tool i can just download, its part of gnome?
<Zer000> dang...
<phiscibe> you can get it, havs dependencies, but i dunno if it will do the gjob
<lee_> <phiscibe> I had to down load ubuntu software just to get my thumbnail viewers for MPG and Photos
<phiscibe> somehow phonon should handle this i just dont grok it
<Zer000> phiscibe: ok well i looked through all the settings. Also i can now confirm its not just mkv's its also avi's so its safe to say all video...
<Zer000> i really don't want to have to switch the backend. gstreamer has been working good before...
<phiscibe> zero here is how one site does it under ubuntu, maybe its a clue for you
<phiscibe> http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<Zer000> thanks a lot
<phiscibe> are you using the drivers from nvidia or the free ones,?  the if not nvidia might help add the restried packages
<Zer000> >The common theme with this bug seems to be the use of the Nvidia closed source drivers. sonofabitch
<lee_> <phiscibe> I had to down load ubuntu center jsut to get  "myplayer thumbs" and "ffmpegthumbs"
<Zer000> ya im using the closed source ones. i mean i have 3d acceleration
<lee_> Nvidia..still giving us issues?
<Zer000> oh i just went into the additional drivers dialogue, there are like 4 different ones i can get...
<Zer000> for my video card that is..
<lee_> Is there one that says recomended?
<phiscibe> maybe add some video codes and the gstreamer ugly
<Zer000> lee_: ya i'm getting the recomended one now. I hope that solves it
<lee_> I hope so to
<lee_> I have an older Ati..and well ..Nothing works with it..even wndows has issues with it
<lee_> so I rpped it out of the dell and well I won't say what my dell is running now lol
<lee_> not sure what card this new lap top is running
<phiscibe> kde is so nice and purty, i wish it was as good in bed as it looks
<lee_> LOL..hmm My finace is prettier then KDE
<lee_> and that is all I will say lol
<phiscibe> ok i wont ask hehe
<lee_> KDE seems to function really well to
<phiscibe> well
<phiscibe> i mean i got a sytem and im using to type this
<lee_> I like the new callandar
<phiscibe> but there is always a bug that needs attentiong, like my idle cpu usage going to 80%
<phiscibe> because of a flacky pollling of usb and cd devices
<phiscibe> i can stopo it buy putting in a cd
<phiscibe> or taking it out
<phiscibe> flash will eat 5 GB of ran if i let it play hula or you tube along time
<lee_> hmm
<lee_> it appears that my machine has a built  in 128 megs on the video end and 4 gigs in the ram
<phiscibe> it looks good its exciting, so much potential, but sometimes i need old relaiable...grandma instead of colleage party girl
<lee_> total free memory is 77 percent
<lee_> nd currently it is saying 0 shared memory
<lee_> eh what ever that means
<phiscibe> right now my system is ok, not idling high , memory ok, but i never know hats gonna give it a fit
<phiscibe> ive spent two hours figuring out, stoping the work i was trying to do in inkscape
<lee_> I have some wierd graphics card I neverheard of..Tungsten?
<lee_> ouch, is it a newer or older unit
<lee_> you are running
<phiscibe> some age but not ancient
<lee_> hmm
<phiscibe> 5 gb ram
<phiscibe> it not the pc, its always, the software, bug reports for every issue
<bbeck> Does anyone know of a plasmoid that will allow me to show the cover art of the track I am listening to in Amarok?  All the ones I've tried so far seem broken.  (They show the cover of the album I begin with, but the cover never changes as the track changes.)
<lee_> hmm 128 meg on video, and 4 megs on memory it s an Acer aspire 5733z
<bbeck> I've tried "Now Playing" and "Now
<bbeck> Rocking"
<lee_> I havn't treid Amorok yet
<phiscibe> but part of me likes digging threw all the techno babble....my pc's bot a bug and im on the hunt...somebody stop me please
<lee_> lol
<lee_> squash that bug lol
<lee_> I know in the beta unit, my CPU would jump to 88 percent then both cpus were at 99 percnt
<lee_> but then I was rendering video as well
<phiscibe> but i do have som eancient machines and one dinosour
<lee_> the only dino I could think of is a 386
<lee_> um...commodor..oh there back in business
<phiscibe> two of the ancients are p4's  sadly i dont think im gonna be able to leave kubuntu on them, thinking something with lxde
<lee_> comodor is back in business and building great machines
<lee_> ahh
<lee_> That is if one can afford them things
<phiscibe> and one PIIII, running antix at the moment, im hoping it will have enough juic in server mode to run asterick
<phiscibe> pii that is
<lee_> ahh
<lee_> hmm I am going to kik my grpahics in to high and see waht everything does in the monitor
<Zer000> brb, rebooting with new drivers.
<phiscibe> yeah haa
<lee_> didn't even phase it
<lee_> cpu spike to 40 then went back
<lee_> to 20
<phiscibe> hit ctrl + esc
<phiscibe> oh what u are looking at it probably lol
<phiscibe> i use toop alo0t
<phiscibe> top
<lee_> I know waht it is..k so what is it you want me to read
<phiscibe> that is if you are using the widget to show cpu usage its buggy, doesnt report right
<lee_> CPU 4 ercentkwin 2 percent
<lee_> oh sys monitor is 4 percent
<lee_> yeah I see
<lee_> WB zero
<Zer000> SWEET! i got new video drivers and my issue is gone!
<lee_> :)
<Zer000> Screw nvidia, but the alternatives (ati) aren't pretty either driver wise
<phiscibe> and online took 30 minute, your a winner, next gu
<lee_> Lets hope it stays fixed
<Zer000> gu? what is that slang for?
<phiscibe> its a type for BUG
<lee_> the really odd thing aobut this whole ubuntu kbuntu thing is how one has to down load Ubuntu software center jsut to get all the apps one needs
<lee_> MU has issues ><
<phiscibe> im still on 11.04 havent looked aat muon, but i just apt
<phiscibe> teh upgrade wont start on this machine
<lee_> LOL yeah that works to
<lee_> eh
<lee_> I tried the upgrade
<Zer000> i'm using muon, haven't found issues with it yet...
<phiscibe> probably cuase i have some PPA sources and installs i need to roll bake
<phiscibe> back
<lee_> I down loaded and saved to a flash drive
<phiscibe> and i hate this freaking keybaord, need my old one, its like hmmering nailes
<lee_> ouch
<lee_> yeah, Mu had an issue where I was tryng to find FFMpeg nails so I can view my video previews
<lee_> Mu sisn't have a clue
<lee_> so I down loaded Ubuntu software center...found it
<lee_> I am wondering if Ubuntu is attempting to seperate there items
<lee_> if so, they have a great deal of work
<lee_> Ubuntu Software center has everything for KDE
<e8hffff> Expert Question: Is there a way to set KIO_FILE to a lower IO priority permanently?
<lee_> Mu is nothing but a headache
<e8hffff> When moving files I don't want the bus flooded.
<phiscibe> e8hffff: nice?
<lee_> hmm
<lee_> eh havn't noticed flooding like that eh..how would I check to see if the same thing is happening to me?
<phiscibe> man nice
<e8hffff> phiscibe: does that make it permanetly or jsut the running process.  I'm no elite on bash/cli
<phiscibe> e8hffff: if you just want to temporarily lower the priority hit ctrl _ esc to ge t the activity monitor and context menu can set the proority
<e8hffff> phiscibe: I'll read the man on it
<phiscibe> but if you want it perm you will have to set it in your start up someplace
<e8hffff> phiscibe: the problem with that is each file starts a new kio_file process making the pirorioty lose it's user set
<e8hffff> brb
<phiscibe>  thats not a cpu utilization problem
<phiscibe> are you using encryption e8hffff?
<e8hffff> phiscibe: back. some times as I have a HD using truecrypt so there is cpu involved at times and other not.
<phiscibe> its a bug that s been around for a bit  with disk IO on a crypted mount
<lee_> Oh my ouch I use 100 percent of Both CPUS when rendering
<lee_> a video
<phiscibe> what player
<e8hffff> phiscibe: arr ok. as it's a killer of your desktop environment. you ahve to wait for the job to finish before any work
<e8hffff> phiscibe: also kills any DVB capturing
<phiscibe> have you got lots of ram?
<e8hffff> phiscibe:  4gb
<phiscibe> maybe lower the swapiness
<e8hffff> phiscibe: you'd think there would be some typer of throttles system in KDE that detected user activity and reduce IO accordingly.
<phiscibe> are you using a raid e8hffff
<e8hffff> xcuse the typos
<e8hffff> no raid
<phiscibe> the problem is that most encrption programs arent multithreaded well, so they are hit with all the IO requests
<e8hffff> phiscibe: The only strange setup is my truecrypt formated drive which I drop all torrents onto.
<e8hffff> phiscibe: ok
<phiscibe> maybe swithching encryption engines would help
<e8hffff> phiscibe: I thought if I could reduce the kio_file process to a lower priority permanently then that would solve the problem.  I'm not that concerned if I have to wait longer for transfers, if say I reduce the cap to 80% of the bus, etc.
<phiscibe> itmight make the bottle neck worse
<e8hffff> phiscibe: I search /etc and my home directory for fiels with 'kio_file' but couldn't find any to set settings.  Must be a internal setting of KDE.
<c_> ?
<phiscibe> what is kio_file opening and closing ?  which mnount
<e8hffff> Another question. My transition from Maverick to Oneiric from Aplha to Beta and now release is here.  Has any of the repositories change now release is here as there's been no patched lately.
<phiscibe> i dontknow abou that at all, sorry
<e8hffff> phiscibe: I'm desperate for new... lol.  I can't get enoguh of KDE and linux.
<phiscibe> go unstable
<dro> i have a problem with the wireless on the latest version of kubuntu
<dro> it used to work just fine, but now when i try to connect it just says "setting network address" and then it fails and nothing happens
<dro> can any1 help?
<e8hffff> phiscibe: Yeah that's why I was on Alpha Oneiric.  I did the same with Maverick which was smooth sailing, but this time around with Oneiric I was getting borken systems alot. It wasn't too pleasing.
<phiscibe> if you use PPA's they wreck havic with apt
<semitones> is amarok a good choice for a computer with mediocre ram and cpu
<semitones> or is it pretty good
<e8hffff> phiscibe: usually the linux kernel is pretty stable, and KDE is usually solid as a separate project so both meld goos, but not on the lat experience
<semitones> I was having trouble with juk's search
<e8hffff> Ubunut cutting edge has been pretty broken over hte eyars, but not so much kde and debian mix.
<e8hffff> been alot of gfx changes.
<dro> no1 can help me?
<phiscibe> dro we can tru
<phiscibe> try
<phiscibe> can you type iwconfig in a terminal and tell what is givs
<dro> phiscibe: wlan0: IEEE 802.11bgn ESSID: off/any mode:managed Freq. 2.452Ghz access point: not-associated
<dro> phiscibe: that all you need?
<phiscibe> ok will network manger start?
<phiscibe> or what ever its called nowdays
<dro> how do i start it? idk if it's even installed
<phiscibe> kubuntu correct?  there should be an icon the system tray
<phiscibe> called network managment
<phiscibe> if not the go the the K menu and pick sysetem settings and thene network
<dro> ya its there
<phiscibe> it should have a wireless tab, does it list a wirless profile
<phiscibe> if not try the add buttong
<dro> yes
<dro> it does
<dro> and it has all the correct info
<phiscibe> ok try this command
<phiscibe> iwlist scanning, it might give alot so maybe pastebin
<phiscibe> is it usb wifi or built in
<dro> cant pastebin bc i have no internet on the lappy :(
<phiscibe> private messaage me then if it is lot of out put
<dro> i cant, i'm on my dads laptop so i cant copy/paste it
<dro> i'd have to type it all out
<dro> and like you said, there's a lot of output
<phiscibe> oh
<phiscibe> its the wlan im kooking for did it find any wireless points, it will say scan complted channel one frequency ect with an ESSID name if it found something
<phiscibe> or maybe it didnt find anything
<dro> yes it found the network i'm looking to join
<phiscibe> well
<phiscibe> it all looks like its there
<dro> ya i know :S it just wont set an address it seems
<phiscibe> lspci | grep -i wireless
<phiscibe> try that
<dro> Inter corp. centrino wireless-N 1000
<phiscibe> tell me about your network, your laptop is wirless, and you are on what now chatting? a desktop? is it wirless?
<phiscibe> or wired
<dro> wireless
<dro> wireless works on win7 just not kubuntu
<phiscibe> type cat /etc/resolv.conf on the dead machine and the working mahcine to compare
<dro> phiscibe: my dad is trippin balls. will you be in here 2mrw?
<phiscibe> maybe
<dro> well i sure hope you are lol
<dro> thanks btw
<Shaan7> dro: also try posting in the forums once, cant be sure of IRC ;)
<phiscibe> i think something in your dns is dead, search google for dns nameserver wifi kubunt ull find it
<dro> Shaan7: i might have to
<phiscibe> make the file /etc/resolv.conf the some on the working system as the dead one, open with any text editor like kate
<phiscibe> inside it will say
<phiscibe> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<phiscibe>  or something like that
<dro> okay
<phiscibe> so are you leaving now?
<dro> ya i got to :(
<dro> thanks again
<dro> peace
<ajaydarez> hi guys.. i am trying to install ubuntu in my Acer Aspire netbook.  I made a startup usb with the tool "Startup Creater" on my ubuntu in another laptop.  But when i boot in using this, I get the error "No default or UI configuration directive found" in my acer
<ajaydarez> does anyone knwo how to solbe this?
<avihay> I've installed kubuntu alternate cd to a disk on key, and I can't change the permissions on cdromupgrade to +x. can anyone enlighten me as to why?
<phiscibe> af
<phiscibe> i got that too once, are you trying to use an optical drive from a live cd?
<phiscibe> and get permissoin problems
<avihay> yes, it's the kubuntu alt cd
<avihay> installed on a (small) USB storage device
<avihay> I can mount the original ISO or force the file to be interpreted somehow
<phiscibe> which program give the permisson error
<yoga> tet
<Slashme> if you wanted to write "test", i would say it was succesfully
<susundberg> it just depends what you define as succesfull -- he had 3/4 letters properly, and 100% proper order!
<techcafe> hey all...
<Cammy> What's with the task bar tabs randomly highlighting themselves when they're not active and don't have the cursor hovering over them?
<Cammy> Does it represent something or is it a bug?
<Cammy> In 11.10
<Slashme> maybe something is refreshing them? my firefox does this sometimes.
<evanvarvell> ..
<larsivi> I have some additional kmail migration issues it seems; kmail says it isn't able to modify my folders - did anyone see that?
<bigorenski> some brazilian here?
<phiscibe> kmail is know isue, have to prepare b efore install for mighration
<phiscibe> but if u ugraded anyway you have to receover from failed mighration
<well_laid_lawn> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jo_>  /msg NickServ identify haubitze
<phiscibe> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<phiscibe> uh jo you just printed you nik password in the channel, time to change mayhbe
<phiscibe> jo_ even
<kevin_> How to connect kubuntu desktop and laptop installled with windows 7 home using a router ?
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: Use samba
<well_laid_lawn> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kevin_> installed samaba but no gui
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: read the articles above
<kevin_> ok thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: yw
<kevin_> one more question
<phoenix_firebrd> Any kde developers here?
<kevin_> is samba console based ?
<kevin_> is GUI for samba available?
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: i dont know if it based on console , but it does support GUI
<kevin_> ok
<kevin_> i did install samba yesterday
<kevin_> but no GUI
<kevin_> in the KMENU
<kevin_> shorcut of samba
<well_laid_lawn> !samba | kevin_
<ubottu> kevin_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: did you check the network folder in dolphin
<kevin_> yeah i did
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: try reading those articles and see if it helps
<kevin_> in the windows 7 the network folder shows by Kubuntu user name but the folder connents are not available. Kubuntu doesn't show the windows 7 laptop connectd to the wirelss modem
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: have you shared any folder in kubuntu first?
<kevin_> how to share in Kubuntu ? In the Ubuntu forum they told me to right click on the folder to be shared, go the tab share and choose configure sharing and i did that but no use
<Cush1> Hello, need some help with an upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: i havent done any sama shares myself, since i had stop using windows after i started using kubuntu
<kevin_> I am planning t install kubuntu in my accer netbook
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: ok
<kevin_> how to connect to linux systems ??
<kevin_> which version shall i choose for kubuntu ?
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: can you check a thing for me?
<kevin_> yeah
<pascal_> Others experienced not being able to shut  computer down in 11.10?
<Cush1> Upgrade status is that all files are downloaded, and about half are installed. The ttf-mscorefonts-installer is asking for a proxy, but I can't enter anything in the address bar, and it won't accept the OK. Am doing this on the command line, not the GUI
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: can you see if this package is installed system-config-samba?
<kevin_> ok ok it is not installed, shall i install it??
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: it is a gui to manage samba
<kevin_> okok
<kevin_> I installed it
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: try it
<kevin_> got an error message
<kevin_> KDEInit could not launch 'gksu'.:
<kevin_> Could not find 'gksu' executable.
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: did you run it from kmenu?
<kevin_> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: open terminal and run this command " sudo system-config-samba"
<Cush1> anyone got any ideas?
<kevin_> yeah i did and I shared a directory
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: enjoy
<phoenix_firebrd> Cush1: hi
<Cush1> phoenix_firebrd: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> Cush1: have you read the release notes of 11.10>
<kevin_> phenoix-firebrd: thankyou
<phoenix_firebrd> kevin_: yw
<Cush1> phoenix_firebrd: no, haven't
<phoenix_firebrd> Cush1: how can i help you
<Cush1> phoenix_firebrd: ran the upgrade through do-release-upgrade, all files downloaded correctly, and the install started. When it got to the ttf-mscorefonts-installer proxy setup, it seemed to get stuck. I can't enter an IP for a proxy, nor can I just click the OK to leave it blank. At this point, I'd be happy with skipping installing the fonts, so long as I can continue with the upgrade. Is there a safe way to exit the ttf-mscorefonts-installer without
<Cush1> interrupting the whole upgrade?
<phoenix_firebrd> Cush1: no
<aftertaf> any one have luck changing kdm themes or installing new ones?
<aftertaf> Get Hot Stuff installs them but they're no wehere to be seen... :/
<Cush1> phoenix_firebrd: ugh. Well, I'll just have to see what I can clean up. Hate to rebuild the thing from scratch, though
<Cush1> thanks anyway
<phoenix_firebrd> Cush1: try "sudo dpkg-configure "
<_n___> Hi everyone. I was just wondering: What's a simple database creation/management program these days? I haven't had to deal with that type of things in years
<simulations> i just logged on to my pc and i am unable to view my windows in full screen
<simulations> im using 10.04 kubuntu
<simulations> any help ?
<phoenix_firebrd> simulations: can you posta snapshot here
<simulations> hey i just fixed it thx  man
<phoenix_firebrd> simulations: good
<simulations> it was one of my pannels settings
<simulations> dooing the bad
<phoenix_firebrd> simulations: what did you do
<simulations> well it was on the option always show
<simulations> and i put it on auto hide
<simulations> or windows can cover ...
<simulations> so its fine then
<phoenix_firebrd> simulations: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> simulations: i thought the problem was more serious
<mika_> hi, i've upgraded to 11.10, and now akonadi doesn't start anymore.... why? on 11.04 I was already running on kde 4.7 and everything was working (I migrated the kmail messages too without problems)
<phiscibe> check if dbus is running mika_ if not read the realease notes for kubuntu and ubuntu one has a note about new /var aned /var /run locations, this fouls a bunch of crap up
<mika_> phiscibe: found out the problem, now it uses mysqld, not mysqld-akonadi... I had to add it to dbus
<phiscibe> fun in commmmputing
<phiscibe> i rember it beeing fun once
<progre55> hi guys. upgraded to eneiric, and having troubles with sound. it disappears from time to time, when I put in headphones, for instance. any suggestions, please?
<progre55> oops, I mean, oneiric* =)
<Inadaptado> I only can suggest a fresh install, if you didn't. I know it's a bummer, but upgrading to Oneiric is proving quite problematic
<progre55> but I cant fresh install.. got too much stuff here, and it would take me at least 2 days to set up all my working env. back
<Inadaptado> Oh, sorry then. You'll have to wait for someone who actually knows about this. Lots of people seem to be having sound issues
<progre55> thanks
<progre55> I'll try googling till then =)
<GirlyGirl> progre55: Yes I think I can help you with that
<oxymoron> Gah, I reach insanity soon. This time headphones doesnt work after I managed to make HDMI work. I have checked alsamixer, pavucontrol and all is set correct. Still does not work :(
<GirlyGirl> progre55: Firstly what sound card do you have
<oxymoron> I changed back to analog speaker putput, used HDMI output before.
<GirlyGirl> oxymoron: Open kmix while something is playing and the headphones are plugged in ... one by one mute everything then unmute them while playing with volumes
<oxymoron> GirlyGirl: Nope. none of them affect it, hear nothing.
<oxymoron> GirlyGirl: I think I installed pulseaudio again to make HDMI work. But it seems like I have to choose, remove pulseaudio to make computer sound work and nstall it for HDMI ...
<oxymoron> i really try hard not to be pissed off at devs.
<oxymoron> Firstly I am really curious, why do we need multiple audio engines, phonon backends etc? Like VLC, Xine and Gstreamer for backends and for engines it is like pulseaudio, alsa etc.
<oxymoron> Why not check computer, hmm yes he have a **** sound card, oh yeah then we load the correct backend and engine for him. Nice, now he have sound without need to know what happens backend ;)
<Inadaptado> I gotta say, I haven't had audio issues since at least three or four upgrades ago
<oxymoron> Inadaptado: Well I had no problem when Karmic went to Kubuntu, and one or two upgrades afterwards. But now suddenly it does not work again, and same story as before Karmic.
<oxymoron> if it works, how the ****** can it suddenly just not work anymore? any conflicts with new packages, kernel or what?
<Inadaptado> I wonder if Oneiric is more buggy than previous upgrades
<oxymoron> HDMI never worked before though for me, I am very happy it suddenly work :)
<oxymoron> Inadaptado: I would say so, Oneiric feels worser than a beta or maybe alpha.
<oxymoron> Inadaptado: It is quite ironic as future upgrades after 11.04 should not bring new features, only stability and improvements .... haha on that :D
<Inadaptado> There are always issues in the first weeks after every release, but I definitely didn't have as many problems in previous upgrades
<oxymoron> The issues SHOULD be isolated to the very great amount of prereleases like RC, beta and alpha. When stable, EVERYTHING should work flawless.
<oxymoron> Seriously and this counts to EVERY single system out there, why does people never test things before release it? Some obvious bugs is hilarious they just is left behind and mock the end user.
<Inadaptado> Like some minor (or even big) issues is gonna stop an Apple fun to upgrading...
<oxymoron> Sure, meny people usually test, BUT not properly obvious. Even iOS 5 is very buggy and they "tested" it a lot and didnt do any new iPhone (4S does not count, no improvements)
<Inadaptado> Apple fan from*
<oxymoron> and in my opnion personally, when you code you never under any circumstances leave things buggy, you code each change so everything else works. if one bug is appeared, then pause everything and fix the bug before proceed.
<oxymoron> heres one of probs with open source as *buntu teams have, not much communication, everyone seems to code isolate from the world.
<oxymoron> Then compile everything and cross fingers and hope there is no bugs xD
<oxymoron> Even if it is not like that, it makes that impression.
<well_laid_lawn> it's been said before that kde does lack quality control
<Inadaptado> Oh, so it is not only a perception
<oxymoron> When sound, graphics, cpu and gui work flawless one day, Kubuntu will kick ass.
<oxymoron> Then we could focus on making efficency, nice looking GUI and improve everything and focus more on better apps :)
<oxymoron> Umbrello, Kdevelop, KOffice, Kate, K3B, Amarok is really awesome apps today thogh :) But we need a good backup program, that could be integrated into Kubuntu core.
<GirlyGirl> oxymoron: I sugest you move to debian or arch then, you do realise that Kubuntu is a project directed by a very small team
<oxymoron> GirlyGirl: Kubuntu is the closest stability you can get WITH a enough good GUI. Other distros i tried is a joke, a mock to the computer world.
<oxymoron> One option could be buy A Macbook and use mac OS X, but that is very expensive. But soon I almost think the money it cost, is worth it as macbooks seem to have awesome lifetime cycle compared to other laptops.
<Inadaptado> I was a Gnome user until Natty. Then moved to KDE and not looking back
<oxymoron> and yes I am a perfectionist and have high standards. Someone need to press companys and devs to make better things.
<well_laid_lawn> you could always ask for your money back
<well_laid_lawn> ...
<well_laid_lawn> it's free
<cedric_> Hi, I have just installed kubuntu 11.10 and it's working nice so far. However, there is "something" that repeatedly accesses my HDDs (as indicated by the LED) and I would like to know what this is.
<oxymoron> Inadaptado: I tried Gnome and Unity, but it does not work for me, not good enough. Kubuntu is closest what I want, but I want better :P
<Inadaptado> cedric_: Could it be Nepomuk?
<oxymoron> cedric_: Could be Akonadi
<oxymoron> well_laid_lawn: hehe :D
<Inadaptado> I disabled it in Natty, but I'm giving it a try now
<cedric_> Inadaptado, oxymoron thaught about that too. Is there a way to stop that? I tried to disable nepomuk (dont need the desktop search etc.) but then it complains about nepomuk being disabled.
<Anubis> i just removed bluez, bluezalsa and now my kde doesnt start
<szal> cedric_: define 'repeatedly'
<Anubis> what can i do ?
<oxymoron> well_laid_lawn: No matter if its free or not, to compete with other OS it need to be good. I guess people who do distros want to bring down Windows, Mac OS etc? :P
<cedric_> szal, Basically, it never stops... It's always blinking briefly.
<szal> cedric_: totally normal
<Inadaptado> Don't you have to stop Akonadi too for that?
<Anubis> why do integrate all kind of stuffs in kde?
<szal> like every 2 secs here
<oxymoron> Would be nice if there was as EASY settings page, where you just press disable nepomuk and akonadi if you do not want it.
<oxymoron> My laptop hdd does not seem to blink at all :) I think it is because I removed Akonadi from my system.
<Inadaptado> cedric_, have you tried disabling both? Check what happens
 * szal would rather want to know how to get rid of this "Waiting for network configuration" at boot; the workaround described in bug 811441 doesn't help here..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858122
<well_laid_lawn> 811442
<szal> well_laid_lawn: ?
<well_laid_lawn> just experimenting :)
<Inadaptado> You need to add 'bug'
<well_laid_lawn> what's 811442
<well_laid_lawn> maybe it does need bug
<Anubis> i just removed bluez-alsa, libbluetooth3  and it removed plasma-widgets, kde-workspace, kde-window-manager, kde-workspace-bin and a few other files. now i cant launch kde
<oxymoron> When you add bug, how detailed do you have to be?
<Eruaran> Can somebody tell me why audio has suddenly stopped working in Kubuntu 11.10?
<Inadaptado> And here goes another one
<_4strO> Eruaran: no pb at home
<cedric_> root@dyno:/home/cedric# ps aux | grep akonadi
<cedric_> root     13818  0.0  0.0   9244   904 pts/2    S+   13:21   0:00 grep --color=auto akonadi
<cedric_> root@dyno:/home/cedric# ps aux | grep nepomuk
<cedric_> root     13851  0.0  0.0   9244   908 pts/2    S+   13:22   0:00 grep --color=auto nepomuk
<FloodBotK2> cedric_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> cedric_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cedric_> and still blinking...
<well_laid_lawn> check in top
<_4strO> is it blinking because of the swap use ?
<_4strO> is that possible ?
<Eruaran> Amarok is retarded and cant keep its UI the same after being docked in the systray, applications literally disappear from Applicaions... yeah..., system hangs on shutdown, Muon package manager no longer searches for applications and... and NOW AUDIO HAS STOPPED WORKING...
<cedric_> _4strO: from swapon -s
<cedric_> Filename                                Type            Size    Used    Priority
<cedric_> /dev/sda3                               partition       3912700 0       -1
<cedric_> /dev/sdb3                               partition       3912700 0       -2
<_4strO> ok :)
<cedric_> It's absolutely puzzling me... I have 2 software RAID1, but so did I with gentoo and there was not such "constant/repeated" blinking...
<Inadaptado> No idea. I don't have a swap partition and Nepomuk is on, but there's no blinking
<cedric_> Could it be due to Ext4?
<Inadaptado> I have Ext4
<cedric_> Ok :)
<Eruaran> does anybody have a solution to the sudden failure of audio on kubuntu 11.10
<Anubis> how do i encrypt my folder and my swap partition
<Anubis> ?
<jamil> Eruaran: have you tried sudo alsa force-reload ?
<Eruaran> jamil: I have installed latest updates, i have checked alsamixer's levels, I have tried rm -rvf ~/.pulse/, I have rebooted
<jamil> Eruaran: intel HD ?
<Eruaran> jamil: yes
<jamil> Eruaran: try following this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jamil> Eruaran: it solved my issue
<Inadaptado> Anubis: Can you afford reinstalling everything? The installer will give you the option of encrypting your folder
<Eruaran> that looks like a lot of work for the user to do in order to get something as basic as audio working when it was previously working...
<jamil> Eruaran: true
<_4strO> Eruaran: so what have you done between the moment where the sound was ok and it wasn't ?
<Eruaran> _4strO: plugged in headphones... which I now REGRET doing
<Eruaran> seriously...
<_4strO> lol
<Eruaran> when a user regrets plugging in some headphones becuase the result is NO AUDIO AT ALL... that is bad
<_4strO> did you test i_f you have sound in the headphone ?
<Eruaran> NO AUDIO AT ALL
<_4strO> will test
<_4strO> when i plug my headphone i have sound everywhere
<szal> http://www.abload.de/img/20111017_fullscreenupym.png <- see the pop-up 'bubble' for VLC in the lower right—that doesn't look right, does it?
<_4strO> szal: i think it's a double bubble
<_4strO> the vlc bubble + the kde bubble
<szal> looks to me like there's a border around the bubble where there shouldn't be any
<moetunes> that's the compositor not working rigth
<szal> mouse-over popups don't have that
<moetunes> ati vid card?
<szal> nVidia
<Inadaptado> Oh, well, I wouldn't worry about that, I've seen plenty of bugs around
<moetunes> that might be the issue
<szal> it wasn't one in Natty
<moetunes> different driver/kernel/kde
<szal> all of them ;)
<Inadaptado> I have an Nvidia too. I see weird things like those constantly. System works fine nonetheless
 * szal is more worried about this 'Waiting for network configuration' thing at boot right now..  and still has to do the KMail migration ;)
<Inadaptado> I used to get that message when our router wasn't working properly. We have a new one now and it works right
 * szal doesn't have a router
<szal> nor WiFi
<GirlyGirl> Just for the record Eruaran = oxymoron
<Eruaran> GirlyGirl: ?
<fanti> ,msg nickserv identify twinekse
<SunTsu> fanti: good to know ;)
<szal> yeah right..
<fanti> hrhr
<GirlyGirl> fanti: Please change your password now
<jamil> lol
<_4strO> hehe
<szal> some people still haven't heard about auto-identify, it seems ^^
<GirlyGirl> fanti: Its always advisable to use the IRC console rather than the channel ... many people make this mistake
<SunTsu> GirlyGirl, fanti: Or use some sort of auto-identify as szal suggests and I use
<Inadaptado> Quassel
<fanti> hmm seems being to late,.. looking for a new nickname :-)
<GirlyGirl> fanti: You can change the password too
<szal> GirlyGirl: now you're too late ;)
<GirlyGirl> fanti: You can change the password too
<fanti> GirlyGirl: ah, thank you
<cedric_> could the constant blinking be related to avahi-daemon?
<fanti> brb
<SunTsu> fanti: and you can create access lists so nobody except your known host masks is able to identify. /msg NickServ help access
<SunTsu> damn
<cedric_> Found
<cedric_> _4strO
<cedric_> sorry
<cedric_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607560
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 607560 in linux (Ubuntu) "jbd2 writing block every 5 - 10 seconds, preventing disk spin-down and making noise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<FloodBotK2> cedric_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> cedric_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Eruaran 's ears get blown out by the sounds of U2 in his headphones
<Eruaran> OW
<Eruaran> I got audio working again
<SunTsu> yay, a flood bot that floods flooders
<Eruaran> apologies for being testy... I am frustrated a bit by it
<GirlyGirl> SunTsu: 2 different bots
<_4strO> Eruaran: haw ?
<_4strO> how*
<cedric_> ubottu, Yes, but there seems to be no solution...
<ubottu> cedric_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SunTsu> GirlyGirl: yeah, still, as much lines as the flood
<Eruaran> audio still appears to be a mess... Phonon has a stupidly long list of hardware to choose from so I don't think its sure about the hardware
<Eruaran> _4strO: Not sure... I just did the same things again and was just looking for ALC269VB (which I couldn't find) in the alsa text file when I thought I'll check Phonon again... this time there was a long list of hardware devices and things to choose from that weren't there before... so I started going through them and changed master channel to headphones (since I put some on) and suddenly its working...
<Eruaran> _4strO: I'll have to look into it more as it still doesn't make much sense
<_4strO> ok
<cedric_> Came along "noatime" in /et/fstab. Any ideas on that? Should it be activated?
<SunTsu> cedric_: only if you don't need atimes changed. normally this should only happen when you are accessing your disk
<SunTsu> cedric_: maybe that blinking is some sort of file indexing service?
<emir_> hi there, how to restart kubuntu from terminall, thanks
<emir_> hi there, how to restart kubuntu GUI from terminall, thanks
<cedric_> SunTsu,  I have jbd2 popping up every few seconds (via iotop). I don't know if there is file indexing on (disabled akonadi and nepomuk). If there is, would this be related to the blinking due to missing "noatim"?
<SunTsu> emir_: restart your *dm - lightdm, gdm or kdm
<cedric_> SunTsu, After all, isn't there always some access to the HDDs occuring, even when the system is idle?
<Nilli> I would like to find out where the settings from systemsettings are stored, and if it would be possible to copy the settings easily between computers
<Nilli> I'm with the tech department at a company
<SunTsu> cedric_: if you disabled nepomuk there probably isn't.
<phiscibe> reboot
<phiscibe> shutdown -now
<phiscibe> system settings is made up of modules, each mod problably has its own config fiile, likely in the users homd folder hidden as a .something file or the hom user .config
<phiscibe> nepomuk just index for searches, but it can index metadata
<phiscibe> Nill if u are still here, in addion to above jbd2 is the journilg system for ext4
<Nilli> The modules I'm using are: "Input Devices", "Desktop Effects", "Workspace Appearance", "Application Appearance" and "Startup and Shutdown". I'm not finding any settings in '/home/user/.config/' that seem related to any of those.
<GirlyGirl> Nilli: see /home/user/.kde
<Nilli> '/home/user/.kde/share/config' looks promising, thanks.
<phiscibe> there are IO bugs all over this realease
<phiscibe> but that journinlg bug has been around awhile, you could disable it, makes data less sound
<phiscibe> nill check out oneconf, it can cync configuratoin across machines using ubuntu one cloud suervice as man in middle
<Nilli> Thanks phiscibe, but we prefer to do everything ourselves in this company :)
<phiscibe> yes i 9often fel the same iwth my data
<phiscibe> but those services...so alluring so ...sexy
<phiscibe> eventualy oneconf will be able to save al la boxes settings, put the whole thing ain a VM for safe keeping, do a distro upgrade and restore data acrros many maqchines
<szal> speaking about ext4..  I was pleasantly surprised when I fsck'd a 780 GB ext4 partition yesterday..  takes waaaaaaaaay less time than fsck'ing a 400 GB ext3 partition
<cedric_> phiscibe, could you specify more about Io bugs?
<phiscibe> not realy cause no body knows the root cause
<phiscibe> high idle times, ext4 jourling happening every 1-5 seconds
<phiscibe> udev madness with ntfs and usb drives constantly spinning them and eating cpu
<cedric_> phiscibe, alright, so about ext4 the things that I found out too... But there seems to be no real solution. Apparently, also ext3 exhibit problems...
<phiscibe> if you leave flash playing a video in a browser it will eventualy use all the memory and give u a sge fault
<phiscibe> turn off journaling
<cedric_> Alright... I will try the "noatime" for me first. But disabling journaling is not necessarily the solution I wanted. After all, that's in general a plus-to-have IMHO.
<phiscibe> sometimes when i see udev running up the ladder, i can insert cdrom into the drive and the io's stop
<phiscibe> i meant it a temp soluiion till they fix it,
<phiscibe> put the journal into a ram dixk
<phiscibe> disc
<phiscibe> write it to disc on a schedule
<cedric_> phiscibe, Will probably work, however, does not sound like a favorite solution to me. But indeed a good point!
<cedric_> bbl
<phiscibe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nspluginwrapper/+bug/178038  the flash bug rings the bell in reports
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 178038 in nspluginwrapper (Ubuntu) "npviewer.bin crashed with SIGSEGV " [Medium,Triaged]
<phiscibe> does it in chrome also
<cedric_> nice...
<phiscibe> This bug affects 3009 people.
<phiscibe> the power settings are also preventing the drives form spinning down hdparms  can tune this
<cedric_> phiscibe, Alright, "noatime" did NOT do the trick for me...
<phiscibe> i think this is a concert of problems
<phiscibe> thewhole IO systme is whatcked
<phiscibe> something in polling is my guess polling is the common denomonator for alot of this stuff
<phiscibe> effects 64 more thatn 32 bit
<cedric_> That's really annoying. Especially that there seems to be no fix in sight, despite being a common observation.
<phiscibe> they have moved where some of the /var  and /run folders go too
<phiscibe> they have added oneconf to all this, and the ubuntuone-syncdaemon  is now on the prowl
<phiscibe> too many changes all at once
<cedric_> Too bad :(
<phiscibe> if u got encrypted mounts its worse even
<cedric_> I was really enjoying ubuntu so far... But this makes me think about changing to another distribution, although I am really impressed about the whole ubuntu.experience so far. Basically everything worked right away, even with my fakeraid...
<naftilos76> hi everyone, can anybody explain to me why the mixer controls on 11.10 are going crazy? While VLC is playing i opened up kmix and i can see the Suround, Center and LFE going to the max and min randomly as i someone is controling them. Last time i checked there are no ghost here! Also if i pause with the mute key on my keyboard i cannot get the sound to unmute again. The only way is to open the pavucontrol and unmute it manually. Does anyone has any
<naftilos76> idea what is going on?
<GirlyGirl> naftilos76: Upgrade or fresh install?
<naftilos76> It doesn't get fresher!
<naftilos76> It is ridiculous! Things are supoposed to get better! Not worse...
<GirlyGirl> naftilos76: Upgrade or install from live image or alternate iso?
<naftilos76> Never had this issue in earlier versions
<naftilos76> I downloaded the usuall desktop CD iso image and installed it (not alternate)
<GirlyGirl> naftilos76: What sound card is this, and was this issue always there or did it start after you did something
<naftilos76> let me see the sound card info...
<phiscibe> no clue on fressh install, if you hade some left over home directories or something
<naftilos76> it is an HD nvidia snd card
<phiscibe> one idea
<naftilos76> is this enough?
<naftilos76> the problem started once i did the install
<GirlyGirl> naftilos76: See "lspci" output
<phiscibe> the system needs propriatory drivers
<phiscibe> like gstreamer ugly and video codecs
<naftilos76> Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<cedric_> phiscibe, A general question about Ubuntu and handling kernel-pathes/
<cedric_> phiscibe, A general question about Ubuntu and handling kernel-patches/updates: How is this run in Ubuntu? Automatic installation via apt-get?
<naftilos76> GirlyGirl: have you got any idea what the problem may be?
<phiscibe> do you mean when the distro has a new kernel or for a user making a mod
<GirlyGirl> naftilos76: run "jockey-kde"
<naftilos76> i have already been through that dialog and selected the "Nvidia driver current version" but there is also an other row saying something about updates
<naftilos76> there are a total of 4 rows
<GirlyGirl> naftilos76: can you post a screenshot of that
<naftilos76> i will have to log out and back in because i need to change the language to English. Mine is Greek!
<naftilos76> give me a sec
<GirlyGirl> naftilos76: ok
<phiscibe> possibley dummy packages as place  holders, or headers for inject the nvidia driver into a kernel module or something, nvidia puts its own installer in nowdays
<GirlyGirl> naftilos76: Before logout Open konsole and do this "rm -rf ~/pulse* ~/.pulse* "
<phiscibe> that should not work as it is a fresh install, unless he have home folders left overe
<phiscibe> i think you need some more plugins
<Nilli> phiscibe and GirlyGirl: I managed to find 7 config files which will make things easier around here in the future. Thanks for your help! :)
<phiscibe> well do u have sound?
<phiscibe> if not install the gstreamer ugly package
<phiscibe> and gstreamer extras, this version isnt check what all it needs to have a complete backend
<phiscibe> probably because half of it is non free, so the left it out even though it breask their setup
<phiscibe> nonfree is like having the koodies
<cedric_> phiscibe, Adding commmit=600 in /etc/fstab did not change the behavior... Still blinking,
<GirlyGirl> phiscibe: To whom are you addressing all that to? because nilli's problem was not sound
<Hatl> hi! can anybody tell me whats wrong? http://pastebin.com/y0Dzyp1t maybe a bug in akonadi?
<phiscibe> cedric_:  what was blinking again?
<cedric_> phiscibe, The HDD LED
<phiscibe> Hatl: something changed which database akonadi uses in this release, look the the package manger, but basicaly i think they changed it from mysql-akonadi to must mysql, or visa versa
<phiscibe> does the kernel log show anything
<phiscibe> cedric_:
<Hatl> phiscibe: mysql-akonadi contains "exec mysqld" ;)
<phiscibe> then dbus is confused about which is which
<phiscibe> mabye
<cedric_> phiscibe, No, displays that the commit-option is set, but nothing unusual else.
<phiscibe> cedric_:  someplace there has to be a read and write, maybe in system.log
<cedric_> phiscibe, Not necessarily, since if might be related to the jbd2-"bug"
<cedric_> I was just testing if one of the workarounds worked for me, but they don't.
<phiscibe> Hatl: open the akonadi server configuration app you may need to install it, check what the path is to the database
<naftilos76> GirlyGirl: please remind me of the image pastebin to paste the image
<phiscibe> cedric_: i thik it is realted to dbus problem, have you got a mix of diffrent file sysmtes
<cedric_> paste.ubuntu.com/710946
<cedric_> phiscibe,
<Hatl> phiscibe: if i run mysqld manually i get no errors: /usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/home/gerhard/.local/share/akonadi//mysql.conf --datadir=/home/gerhard/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/ --socket=/home/gerhard/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket
<GirlyGirl> naftilos76: I didn't quite understand you sorry ??
<naftilos76> do you know a pastebin for images?
<GirlyGirl> naftilos76: Ah .. imageshack.us, tinypic
<phiscibe> Hatl: some where is a config file for the ak server in it it sets the path to the executable, which used to be /usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi
<phiscibe> but i think now it is diffrent
<phiscibe> there two services in conflict mysqld and mysqld- akonadi
<Hatl> phiscibe: i started mysqld manually: http://pastebin.com/Wwux0XH3 what can possibly cause that?
<naftilos76> GirlyGirl: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/804/snapshot1x.jpg/
<phiscibe> i am still using 11.04  here it is /usr/sbin/mysqld  Ver 5.1.54-1ubuntu4 for debian-linux-gnu on x86_64 ((Ubuntu))
<GirlyGirl> naftilos76: Open konsole "sudo killall pulseaudio" then "rm -rf ~/pulse* ~/.pulse* " ... then logout and log back in
<phiscibe> but i have heard on 11.10 it changed
<naftilos76> ok
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<naftilos76> GirlyGirl: i have done what you told me to do
<phiscibe> i crash the irc client
<naftilos76> GirlyGirl: the mixer is behaving the same way - nothing has chnaged
<phiscibe> Hatl: these are my settings
<phiscibe> http://pastebin.com/BHEpL6s2
<phiscibe> but that was the old way
<Hatl> phiscibe: i found a workaround: load the database with system mysqld -> export db as sql -> import sql using manually started mysqld-akonadi. thanks for your help anyway!
<phiscibe> http://tinypic.com/r/2u8kzls/7
<phiscibe> ah never mind
<phiscibe> the kmixer has never worked well for me, i have to use alsamixer or veromix
<naftilos76> GirlyGirl: are you still there?
<naftilos76> She left me, just like the others...:-(
<phiscibe> women, what can u say
<naftilos76> phiscibe: u can say that again!
<BluesKaj> kmix is just desktop gui for alsamixer , phiscibe
<BluesKaj> and not avery good one at that , IMO
<naftilos76> pavucontrol is very ugly in 11.10. Why the h is it like that? It was ok in 11.04!
<xavier___> any body using smb4k?
<zali> #cementine
<Nightsdawn> Hi, anyone having sound problems since the big update? hear skype start up but and i cant hear sound from ANY web browser
<naftilos76> can kmix have the pulse control again in 11.10?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, install pavucontrol , then you configure your pulseaudio setup in phonon
<phiscibe> BluesKaj: it is re-reouted thru pulse and the full mixer controls are not exposed
<phiscibe> andi dont wanna change backends
<phiscibe> i get a main volume, not line in mic aux
<xavier___> I've an error using smb4k. When I try to connect to windows Share I get: Sorry, try again.
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: pavucontrols dialog can't get any uglier. I remember it being oxygen-like in 11.04 but not in 11.10.
<BluesKaj> Nightsdawn, open alsamixer in the terminal and make sure none of the ctrl boxes are muted with an "M" , use the "M" key to unmute and the arrow keys to navigate
<xavier___> And sometimes I get tty not present
<phiscibe> i read about problems in the new release wiht samba mounts but dont remember details
<xavier___> I've read some things about sudoers and askpass but couldn¡t resolve the problem.
<phiscibe> something about fstab
<phiscibe> xavier___: snb4k is that diffrent that cifs
<phiscibe> than
<BluesKaj> xavier___, do you mean the NOPW settings ?
<AlexDevilLX> ok, guys kubuntu russian channel?
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<boban_> Does anyone have problem with intel HD laptop when trying to relogin again in kde?
<phiscibe> no password might not work, can you set uid and gid
<Nightsdawn> BluesKaj tried that there all working ex for mic and turned that on now cheers. But sounds still not coming
<AlexDevilLX> i'm banned there
<phiscibe> uid=john gid=group or something
<phiscibe> AlexDevilLX: what does  cat /home/user/.dmrc show
<AlexDevilLX> btw, can i put compiz in kde?
<phiscibe> user being your user name
<boban_> @Nightsdwan try to install pavucontrol, and unmute output
<boban_> that is if u dont have sound after mute
<phiscibe> possibly with compiz but why would you it would shut down the whole kde interface, why use kde in the first place
<Nightsdawn> getting it now boban
<boban_> @Nightsdawn it is if u have muted sound in kmix, and after unmuting it u dont have any sound...
<phiscibe> from term i use alasamixer to unmute, it is the bottome level of the whole sound mess
<phiscibe> you have to use M  on the keyboard
<AlexDevilLX> hey is there transmission for kde?
<Nightsdawn> FIXED cheers folks pavucontrol showed output was defaulting to HDMI which i dont have. Switched to 5.1 analog and all is fine now. ill se if it stays put after reboot
<boban_> @phisibe Yes, that is what i used, but if u mute now in alsamixer or kmix, pulseaudio also mutes it output to that device, and after unmuting in alsamixer or kmix pulseaudio still is muted.... Probably some stupid bug
<phiscibe> ther is ktorrent
<BluesKaj> Nightsdawn, kmenu>computer>system settings>multimedia>phonon>device prefernce, check the devices wiith the test button
<boban_> @Nightsdawn, not what i thought is the problem, glad u fixed it
<cedric_> Great.. Now, after re-installing kubuntu-11.10 with ext3, the HDD-access LED is on all the time, not only blinking up every 2 seconds...
<boban_> Cedric, why do u use ext3?
<cedric_> boban_, because I previously treid ext4 and I got a brief HDD access every 2 seconds. iotop stated repeatedly "jbd2" related disk-writes. I wanted to see if Ext3 does the same.
<cedric_> I have to apologize for the moment for ext3, since I use RAID1 and it is actually syncing the disks -> hdd-access.
<AlexDevilLX> Torrent RatioMaster for KDE?
<boban_> Probably raid problem?
<BluesKaj> guys the @ doesn't work on irc , just the nick is fine, most irc clients will highlight the line in that person's text if you do so
<boban_> Be back really soon
<cedric_> boban_, Naturally, I would prefer Ext4, but there seems to be something broken there.
<phiscibe> use TAB
<anuvrat> hi
<cedric_> boban_, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607560
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 607560 in linux (Ubuntu) "jbd2 writing block every 5 - 10 seconds, preventing disk spin-down and making noise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<anuvrat> the list in system settings > desktop effects -> all effects is empty
<anuvrat> can someone please help me to get it back?
<naftilos76> By the way, does anybody know when is Nibiru passing from Earth?
<zali> #clementine
<xavier___> BluesKaj NOPW?
<scott__> a
<BluesKaj> no password
<xavier___> <BluesKaj, but what do you mean with NOPW
<xavier___> I've been using smb4k without problems until a lot of years.
<xavier___> the sudo was working with no problems.
<Nightsdawn> @BlueKaj after reboot sound defaults to HDMI but system sounds are not
<tanlines> Hey folks.  I was running Ubuntu 11.04, and then got on Kubuntu using apt-get.  All was well.  Upgraded to the latest version, and now everything appears as Ubuntu 11.10 with no Kubuntu to be found.  Any ideas how to resolve this?  THANKS!
<BluesKaj> xavier___, in the sudoers it's , Username ALL=NOPASSWD
<xavier___> BluesKaj, ok. I'll try it...
<Kottizen> okay - yesterday I had an HDMI problem that could be solved by installing a driver, but this time I'm on another computer and jockey-kde says there are no additional drivers available - what do I do? I want to get the sound out through my HDMI cable
<phiscibe> anuvrat: first guess, hardware accelration got turned off and desktop effects wont let u set them with out it
<xavier___> BluesKaj but is not very secure...
<anuvrat> so how should I go about turning graphics acceleration on?
<phiscibe> xavier, maybe go to a creditials file
<xavier___> In /etc/sudoers there's an smb4k entry:
<xavier___> User_Alias      SMB4KUSERS = xavier
<xavier___> Defaults:SMB4KUSERS     env_keep += "PASSWD USER"
<xavier___> SMB4KUSERS      guimli = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/smb4k_kill
<xavier___> SMB4KUSERS      guimli = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/smb4k_umount
<xavier___> SMB4KUSERS      guimli = NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/smb4k_mount
<FloodBotK2> xavier___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> xavier___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anuvrat> phiscibe, so how should I go about turning graphics acceleration on?
<phiscibe> verify thats it first i dont know if it is
<anuvrat> okay ... phiscibe, so how do I verify that? :)
<phiscibe> lemme think, i hate bulletproff x
<BluesKaj> xavier___, use sudo visudo to edit the sudoers file , then you can list alias commands in ./bashrc
<boban_> anuvrat, what is the problem?
<anuvrat> boban_, the desktop effects are turned off and the list in system settings > desktop effects > all effects is empty
<tanlines> Anyone have any ideas how I can get Plasma Display back?
<boban_> What gpu is it?
<tanlines> If you're speaking to me, I don't know what that means.
<boban_> tanlines: no to anuvrat
<tanlines> k
<boban_> tanlines:How refer to him??
<boban_> Anuvrat: Could it be this prob? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/875385
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 875385 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "X server crash after logging in for second time in kde(while effects are enabled)" [Undecided,New]
<DarthFrog> GPU = Graphics Processing Unit.  i.e. video card chip
<anuvrat> boban_, it is ATI Radeon <something>
<anuvrat> boban ATI Radeon Mobility <some_numeric_value>
<BluesKaj> anuvrat, lspci | grep VGA
<boban_> anuvrat: Sorry to hear that, but i dont think your gpu is the problem
<phiscibe>  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep dri
<anuvrat> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<cedric_> boban_, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607560 in relation to ext4 + HDD access
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 607560 in linux (Ubuntu) "jbd2 writing block every 5 - 10 seconds, preventing disk spin-down and making noise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cedric_> -> why I try ext3
<anuvrat> boban_,  why are you sorry?
<anuvrat> boban_, is ATI usually problematic?
<anuvrat> boban_, The effects had been working very fine on a fresh install of the operating system.
<BluesKaj> Nightsdawn, in phonon make sure after choosing the correct device that you want to use click apply device list to , then ok
<anuvrat> boban_, And since past few months they have been troubling, and I had no time to look for a solution .. so taking time out today, I am asking for help
<phiscibe> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep fglxr
<anuvrat> phiscibe, that command came out empty
<anuvrat> phiscibe, no output
<BluesKaj> fglrx
<phiscibe> then u lost 3d acceleration
<phiscibe> was this an upgrade or new install
<BluesKaj> anuvrat, open system settings desktop effects
<anuvrat> I am running kubuntu 10.10
<anuvrat> BluesKaj, and?
<BluesKaj> enable them'
<anuvrat> phiscibe, it is the old fresh install
<anuvrat> phiscibe, :P
<anuvrat> BluesKaj, thats the problem, the effects are not visible
<phiscibe> ah well install the ati propritory drivers
<anuvrat> BluesKaj, the list is empty
<BluesKaj> that means you don't have the recommended driver for your card
<phiscibe> yoou have to add restricted extras
<anuvrat> phiscibe, proprietary drivers? Oh God NO !! had done that with Fedora a few months ago and it was a disaster !!
<BluesKaj> some proprietaries muck up the works
<phiscibe> dont now if there is a 3d for ati that is free, mesa maybe
<AlexDevilLX> Wow KDE is really cool
<AlexDevilLX> Icons look like mac os
<anuvrat> phiscibe, BluesKaj, the things worked perfectly on the fresh install. It was just one fine day that all of them vanished.
<anuvrat> phiscibe, BluesKaj, so there is no issue with the drivers as far as I can tell
<khaard> AlexDevilLX: yes, but is veeery slow and KDE loves the RAM
<BluesKaj> do you have an additional drivers option in kmenu>apps>system ?
<BluesKaj> anuvrat, ^
<AlexDevilLX> who is MUSE fan?
<anuvrat> BluesKaj, searching
<anuvrat> BluesKaj, not me hte system is searching for available drivers
<phiscibe> anuvrat:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep LoadModule  and there is an issue it died on u, sucks
<AlexDevilLX> 4 GB ram
<AlexDevilLX> Gnome 3 is slower
<phiscibe> what is the name of the ati module loading
<anuvrat> BluesKaj, downloading and installing ATI/AMD proprietary FLGRX graphics driver
<anuvrat> BluesKaj, fingers crossed
<AlexDevilLX> i <3 AMD
<anuvrat> phiscibe, shall I paste it here?
<phiscibe> private to me to give the bot a break
<anuvrat> phiscibe, [    37.923] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"
<anuvrat> [    37.923] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"
<anuvrat> [    37.924] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
<anuvrat> [    37.924] (II) LoadModule: "record"
<anuvrat> [    37.924] (II) LoadModule: "dri"
<anuvrat> [    37.925] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"
<FloodBotK1> anuvrat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> anuvrat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> anuvrat, I wish you luck , altho ati proprietaries used to be effective , dunno about today tho
<AlexDevilLX> oh
<AlexDevilLX> Eclipse for KDE?
<Torch> AlexDevilLX: probably not ;-)
<AlexDevilLX> oh
<AlexDevilLX> Why?
<dmatt> hello guys i want to upgrade to 11.10, i made apt-get update upgrade distroupgrade and still no sign of new version available. any idea?
<dmatt> updade-manager-core is already at newest version
<phiscibe> anuvrat: the propritary ati drivers you may have had troubles with, but the free drivers are gimped. old ladies with broken hips
<phiscibe> you will probaby have to use fglrx-installer sooner or later
<AlexDevilLX> Hell Year
<dmatt> it is 10.04 with KDE 4.6.5
<phiscibe> what i dont get is how they worked before for a short time
<phiscibe> they have done something to block apt from distr upgrades
<phiscibe> you gotta use the gui sotware manager
<phiscibe> dmatt: have to use the kpackage kit, not sure how they are blinding apt but they are
<phiscibe> dmatt: READ the release nots man, 5 min of reading can save u a wolrd of hurt,
<phiscibe> especialy pay attention to the /var /var/run folders moving and if you use kmail, count on it dying
<AlexDevilLX> Hard
<phiscibe> one bug alone has 3009 bug reports since upgrade, ONE
<AlexDevilLX> in which state are foo fighters?
<phiscibe> foolifornia
<dmatt> phiscibe: I tried kpackagekit as first
<AlexDevilLX> sorry mixed with oftopic
<AlexDevilLX> california?
<phiscibe> i was beeing afool
<phiscibe> dmatt does the get updates not show the distro upgrade??
<dmatt> phiscibe: only afterwards I looked for alternative ways to upgrade
<dmatt> phiscibe: yes, exactly
<phiscibe> ah
<phiscibe> well they but a muzzle on apt
<phiscibe> also if you have any ppa sources, you might be huring
<phiscibe> you will have to roll back any ppa install
<phiscibe> pre install
<phiscibe> or kpackage wont even start will error out
<dmatt> phiscibe: really?
<Torch> dmatt: ppas _can_ cause problems. it totally depens on the ppa and what you installed from it.
<dmatt> phiscibe: i  do not see any ppa, only bakports enabled
<phiscibe> i had three wouldnt start
<phiscibe> but it was a bad moveon my part, i thought i was just getting a kipi plugin source but it had a whole crap load of stuff
<anuvrat_> phiscibe, BluesKaj, back after reboot no change :(
<anuvrat_> phiscibe, BluesKaj, the list in System Settings > Desktop Effects > All Effects is still empty and when I try to enable the effects with Ctrl + Alt + F12 it says following desktop effects couldn't be activated" with a few names
<dmatt> phiscibe: ok, i see it now, i found the setting to show new releases in kpackagekit repositories management, thanks!
<anuvrat_> phiscibe, BluesKaj, thanks for your help, leaving for dinner
<jaafar> Hi guys, the Oneiric update has resulted in some ugly magenta artifacts for me in some apps, particularly Konversation... any ideas?
<Nightsdawn> Thanks BlueKaj all wirking now found settings i dint know where there. +1 to learning :)
<Nightsdawn> -1 to my spelling tho
<_pingu> kubuntu 10.04-> missing the online icon in the system tray. clicked it away. missing the vpn icon, too. how can i get it again?
<_pingu> no one?
<BluesKaj> Nightsdawn, just use the tab key to finish ppls nicks , that way they'll be spelled correctly :)
<Torch> _pingu: _could have been_ knetworkmanager in 10.04, i forget
<_pingu> Torch: knetworkmanager on console does nothing
<BluesKaj> _pingu, sudo /etc/int.d/networking restart
<Torch> _pingu: does nothing or says it cannot find it?
<_pingu> Torch: does nothing. nothing to stdout. no program does start
<BluesKaj> _pingu, correction : /sudo etc/init.d/networking restart
<_pingu> BluesKaj: started the whole pc again. no effect
<Nightsdawn> BluesKaj: ah cool, sorry for misspelling it im a IRC newbie as well as linux newbie
<Torch> _pingu: maybe you just hid the icon... do you have icons hidden in your system tray?
<BluesKaj> another correction,  sudo etc/init.d/networking restart ...damn old eyes can't see the KB well:)
<Torch> BluesKaj: still wrong ;-) but this won't fix his problem anyway, i should think.
<BluesKaj> still got it wrong
<_pingu> Torch: hidden? i dont thing its hidden
<_pingu> s/thing/think
<BluesKaj> maybe maybe not ...it's worth a try , something turned off parts of his networking
<Torch> BluesKaj: if you restart the service you usually do not affect the gui client
<BluesKaj> bag gui s ,,don';t use NM , lucky for me
<BluesKaj> Torch, are you gonna help or are you going to do corrections ?
<_pingu> right mouse on the control panel show a  menu "add mini programm"  (maybe the transaltion is wrong. use german language) but i can see nothing intuitiv which does show the icon again
<Torch> _pingu: do you remember what you did to "click it away"?
<BluesKaj> _pingu, ethernet or wifi?
<_pingu> Torch: not sure. think it was a right mouse click
<_pingu> BluesKaj: WLAN
<Torch> _pingu: and you say you already tried a reboot and that didn't make it come back?
<jmichaelx> lol my audio/phonon configs are screwed up upon every single reboot
<_pingu> Torch: got it know. the mini program i clicked away in german is: systemabschnitt der kontrollleiste
<_pingu> thanks for your patience!
<Torch> _pingu: that's the whole of the system tray
<prower> hello :> i'm having some trouble getting the usb boot creation utility to work in 11.10...it's difficult to describe, i click on "erase disk" and then the entry for the usb key in /dev comes up several times instead of once, then it freezes :<
<Torch> _pingu: so you must have been missing all the icons it usually shows, not just networking ;-)
<_pingu> Torch: (-:
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, maybe your default card is wrong ..we probly need to reset it in alsa.conf
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: somehow it is definitely changing what my default sound card is at every reoot
<jmichaelx> reboot*
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, make sure your audio module is listed as 'options snd_nameofmodule index=0' in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf . This setting makes the audio module for your card the system wide default or Card 0 . To find the right module do. 'cat /proc/asound/modules', then a do, 'sudo modprobe snd_nameofmodule' , then 'sudo alsa force-reload'.
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: ty.... although i wonder what has happened. have never had this particular problem before on this machine
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, unfortunately alsa seems unable to cope wit so may optional I/Os  so we have to tell it which card I/Os are default...it's treating one card as 2  in som cases
<phiscibe> the level of complexity of these systems is reaching a crital mass, unexpted things happen, like big government saving the housing markiet ultimatley weakines, same systemic respoinse
<phiscibe> weakens itg
<phiscibe> it
<phiscibe> dang ne keyboard ugg
<phiscibe> new
<phiscibe> ill be able to punch a hole in some ones skull with my finger after a nother month on this keyboard
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, it was looking at the hdmi/dvi outs on my graphics card as audio because i use a dvi to hdmi adapter cable from the graphics card to my tv
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: why should it ever try to make a microphone the default audio device? (that is what it has been trying to do)
<phiscibe> BluesKaj: the type of cables plug in can impact the essid reading, have you changed cables lately?  is dual head video and is one analog?  do you have funky converters for the connectinos
<phiscibe> using a analog cable on digital mon
<phiscibe> X used to not be so picky
<BluesKaj> phiscibe, no, I blacklisted the hdmi and onboard audio cards after installing a new pci soundcard
<BluesKaj> hence ,no more hdmi's showing up in phonon
<phiscibe> is it the hdmi cable with audio and video all in one?
<BluesKaj> phiscibe, it's dvi to hdmi adapter cable ...dvi on output from the graphics card to hdmi on the other end that connects to the hdmi input of the tv
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: this /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf is prett well incomprehensible
<jmichaelx> pretty*
<BluesKaj> my audio goes from the spdif/pcm to an audio receiver DAC input
<Jilly> Hey everyone, I installed kde-plasma on top of my ubuntu install and there's no wireless. Works fine under gnome.  Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, did you find the audiomodule ?
<phiscibe> jilly type cat /home/jilly/.dmrc in term and tell what it says
<phiscibe> ----------------------------------^^^your logon name htere
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: firstly, all modules are listed as -2 in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf, secondly, i am not sure which of these modules i want
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, cat /proc/asound/modules ...pastebin the output
<phiscibe> jmichaelx: is this a upgrade or fresh install
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: it's pretty basic : http://paste.ubuntu.com/711029/
<jmichaelx> phiscibe: it is an upgrade
<Jilly> phiscibe, one second?it's booting.
<phiscibe> also jmichaelx show us what  lspci | grep audio sows
<phiscibe> shows
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, so you have usb audio card or some such device connected as well
<jmichaelx> phiscibe: that will not entirely do it, since the intended default audio is usb
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: it is onboard, but apparently using usb
<phiscibe> ah
<phiscibe> maybe lsusb will work
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, do you have any hdmi outputs on your graphics card and are you using them?
<phiscibe> or unplug the usb, count to 5 plug it back up and do dmesg tail
<jmichaelx> phiscibe: yes
<jmichaelx> phiscibe: the usb audio cannot be unplugged. it is onboard
<phiscibe> whats the card vendor model, thats what greping for
<david_ha1tch> My headphone jack doesn't work. This has always been a problem on this laptop, but now the old fix doesn't work.
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: yes, i have nvidia hdmi audio, and am not using it
<Jilly> phiscibe?ok?it lists language, langlist, layout?.keyboard stuff looks like.
<phiscibe> im sorry Jilly i was talking to jmichaelx for some of those for you i need  cat /home/jilly/.dmrc
<phiscibe> if jilly is the logon name you use
<arved> hi, after upgrading to oneiric, kde does not like my .kde
<Jilly> phiscibe?well it's ariel?but yeah I got the file.
<arved> it hangs when showing the harddisk image
<arved> any ideas?
<phiscibe> if not  cat /home/yourkubuntulogon/.dmrc
<Jilly> I'm on a different machine though so I can't really copy/past
<phiscibe> what does it syay ariel?
<phiscibe> it should just one or two lines of output
<Jilly> says: [Desktop]
<david_ha1tch> Repeating: My headphone jack doesn't work. This has always been a problem on this laptop, but now the old fix doesn't work. The old fix: http://www.linlap.com/wiki/asus+g50v
<phiscibe> ok
<jmichaelx> i have three audio devices.... C-Media usb audio (SHOULD be default), usb mic (from logitech webcam, somehow this keeps getting set as default audio device), and nvidia hdmi audio (which i have never used)
<Jilly> anyway, at the bottom it says Session=kde-plasma
<Jilly> doesn't look anything about the wireless.
<phiscibe> there have been prblems with the xorg bulletproff stuff setting session name to failsafe and sticking
<BluesKaj> right that's what we need to black list , but first things first , open the run command alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<phiscibe> but desktop is fine, so its something else
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, ^
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: already there
<phiscibe> david_ha1tch: thats along one man
<david_ha1tch> phiscibe: skip to the Notes>Sound part.
<phiscibe> the messed up logon would interfere with network manager, but that aint it
<Jilly> 6 lines of output?Language, Langlist, LCMess, Layout and Session
<arved> i have now used a new profile, any i can log in again, but i have the ugly gtk fonts again
<arved> and don't remember how i fixed it
<phiscibe> david_ha1tch: man i feel for you but im standing here in a towel, i dont get  paid, i just like being a techno nerd, and like alot of ppl in these linux rooms i got pesoanitly disorders, half bipolar and and a general pig, so fast m,essing me aint goona help in a vonlunteer
<Jilly> phiscibe?oh it's not starting nm-applet
<david_ha1tch> phiscibe: Apologies, sir.
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, ok ,look for the line "# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0" , right below that ," options snd_hda_intel index=0 " without the quotes...save the file
<jmichaelx> lol phiscibe
<Jilly> so how do I make sure it starts nm-applet on login.
<Torch> Jilly: you don't want nm-applet with KDE
<Torch> Jilly: KDE has a plasma widget for that
<Torch> Jilly: add it to your systray
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: just to be clear, you are suggesting that i add that line to that section?
<Jilly> Torch?.ok?I'll look.
<Jilly> Do you know what it's called?
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, yes
<phiscibe> jilly is it wireless
<phiscibe> jmichaelx: headphone dection needs to be enalbed, where and how....dunno
<BluesKaj> phiscibe, that doesn[t help us
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: done. should i reboot atthis point?
<Torch> Jilly: network management
<Jilly> phiscibe?yes.  and I dont' see any kind of widget that refers to wireless networking.
<phiscibe> but from terminal run alsamixer its a text based gui, use the arrow keys to move around see if you see a box HH or HP  or something arrow over to it hit M to toggle
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, no reboot needed
<BluesKaj> we're not finished quite yet, jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> ahh
<Jilly> There is network monitor
<phiscibe> Jilly: it is wireless though right, not wired?
<Thinkerer68> Can anyone help with a usb hard disk problem?
<arved> where did the screenedges go in kde 4.7?
<phiscibe> i think there is bug witth xorg edgers
<Torch> Jilly: you should have "network management"
<Torch> Jilly:  the icon might be broken (it is for me), but it's still there
<phiscibe> Jilly: right click on the task bar or use the little toolbox icon and add widgets, drag the network widget to your task bar
<phiscibe> it is there?
<phiscibe> Jilly: typing iwconfig will tell you if the system sees your wifi
<Jilly> doesn't seem to be there.
<Jilly> phiscibe?it does?I'm running nm-applet and that's working.
<Jilly> I'm connected via nm-applet?you guys said I shouldn't use that one though.
<jmichaelx> what next step should i take?
<phiscibe> becasue kde uses a diffrent network manger, that rights data for resolv.config diffrelty and stores your password diffrelty
<phiscibe> and has a diffrent notification system
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, ok , in the runbox again , kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf , at the bottom add this line , blacklist snd_hda_codec_hdmi , save the file
<ashwin> when i started kmail i got error:failed to fetch resource collection
<bobweaver> Hello
<Jilly> Ok?so I exited nm-applet...
<yofel> phiscibe, Jilly: resolv.conf isn't done differently, but password storage and notifications are
<phiscibe> ashwin if you upgrade, kmail is dead, go to the realease note and read, if you had data, u might can save it
<Jilly> I go to panel options?.add widgets
<phiscibe> the release notes gived all the detains on the kubunt site
<Thinkerer68> chan is busy today  XD
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: done
<phiscibe> depends on wher jily
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, afterwards , sudo alsa force-reload
<phiscibe> jilly jsut open system settings and go to network there
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, check phonon devices
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: done (took a short while)
<BluesKaj> maybe a reboot is in order , I've forgotten
<Jilly> There's network tools
<bobweaver> /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js           <- how to add konsole launcher ?
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i still cannot open phonon settings
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> i have an old laptop with a dlink external pcmcia lan card, do i need any particular packages to make the laptop see the card?
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: should i now reboot?
<BluesKaj> ok try a reboot , jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> ok, brb
<Jilly> says wlan0 even says active.
<bobweaver> KomiaPoika: lspci sees it ?
<bobweaver> KomiaPoika: lspci -nn ?
<KomiaPoika> bobweaver: hold on a minute, must switch cards
<bobweaver> KomiaPoika: paste.ubunntu.com
<Jilly> er ok?so I'm obviously connected to the internet...
<Jilly> There's just no little icon/notification thingy telling me I'm connected.
<ashwin> phiscibe: what am i suppose to do with kmail?
<bobweaver> Jilly: kdesudo kate  /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js
<phiscibe> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/speakers-and-headphone-both-play-together-592807/  for the head phone
<bobweaver> Jilly: ubuntu.paste.com
<phiscibe> for a broadcom card shows how to check if htere is a driver for it, but procudure works for other wired network cards  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1453778
<Telek> Hi all, is there any way to set the kde4 panel to flash when an urgent window hint is set, like when you recieve a chat message from something like Skype?
<Jilly> kde-sudo is not installed?did I miss installing something?
<bobweaver> Jilly: kdesudo kate /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js
<Jilly> er kdesudo that is.
<bobweaver> Jilly: you are using kubuntu ?
<phiscibe> general wifi trouble http://linux.about.com/od/kubuntu_doc/a/kubudg38t07.htm
<genii-around> If you don't have kdesudo, perhaps you aren't using Kubuntu
<phiscibe> ashwin for KMAIL https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<Jilly> bobweaver?I installed ubuntu?then installed the plasma desktop.
<bobweaver> ahh
<phiscibe> and a whole bunch of misc.   http://kubuntu-experince.blogspot.com/
<phiscibe> i have to go1!! bye
<phiscibe> *poof&
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ??
<Torch> Jilly: also make sure you have plasma-widget-networkmanagement installed
<bobweaver> Jilly: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ??
<Jilly> bobweaver?more or less?I used the synaptic package manager.
<bobweaver> Jilly: Is that what you did ?
<bobweaver> Jilly: uname -a
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: not out of the woods yet.... it is still making my webcam mic the default audio device :-(
<bobweaver> Jilly: kdesudo kate /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js    <- that is default layout for panel
<bobweaver> Jilly: **      /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js <- that is default layout for panel
<Jilly> bobweaver?ok?just installing the network management widget worked. :)
<Jilly> uname: Linux Meow 3.0.0-12-generic #20 Ubuntu
<bobweaver> /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/layout-templates/org.kde.plasma-desktop.defaultPanel/contents/layout.js   but I am glad to see tha you got it working :>)
<bobweaver> thouse two spots are from widgets (I think )
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: it does appear that things start working, if i unplug my webcam
<bobweaver> for not from *
<kartick> hello can any one tell me how to set up kmail?
<bobweaver> Jilly: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop <-- installed default kubuntu everything
<bobweaver> !kmail
<bobweaver> nope no bot for that
<KomiaPoika> bobweaver: yes lspci sees it, it's an atheros device
<Jilly> bobweaver, thanks.  Ok?I'll just install everything.
<bobweaver> KomiaPoika: good news
<Jilly> It's a teeny netbook?with a a 16gb ssd though so not lots of room.
<bobweaver> did kerenel install mods ?
<kartick> tell me kamil set up please
<kartick> nay buddy
<kartick> any buddy
<KomiaPoika> bobweaver: but when i try to look for wifi's i don't see any
<bobweaver> kartick: http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2010/09/how-to-set-up-kmail-with-gmail-and-imap.html
<bobweaver> KomiaPoika: lspci  -nn   && lsmod
<bobweaver> KomiaPoika: in konsole
<Jilly> I've always had trouble installing kubuntu itself?much better luck installing stock ubuntu and adding the kde-desktop
<bobweaver> KomiaPoika: paste.ubuntu.com
<Jilly> I so need a bigger laptop so I can actually see the screen (not getting any younger :)
<bobweaver> brb isp is here
<KomiaPoika> bobweaver: can't paste, the laptop is offline
<KomiaPoika> what am i looking for
<sorush20_> hi kontact has crashed kmail will not load... I get this error kmail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now kubuntu 11.10
<sorush20_> I can't seem to rung kontact without the crash terminating it.
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, how do you know the webcam mic is the default ?
<Jilly> Oh yeah baby, classic menu style?much better. :)
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: it is what always shows up in alsamixer
<Jilly> Can anyone recommend a good laptop that will run kubuntu and work with all the hardware <---- I'm slightly lazy. :)
<ashwin> After update klipper is not working properly.Now history is always empty.i cannot copy text from one app to other.How can i fix it?
<Jilly> I had a fancy dell xps machine and I installed ubuntu on it, but it ran super hot and the fan would never quit.
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, alsamixer screenshot in pastebin pls .
<phiscibe> ashwin: its the same as kmai2 problem
<phiscibe> you will be lucky to recover you data, it might be gone
<phiscibe>  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<ashwin> kmail problem solved
<phiscibe> the upgrade changes the structure of the akanoda service, which stores all your kmail your kjotes calander  and contacts
<phiscibe> all those are effected
<genii-around> Jilly: I've had good luck with Acer in general. My main large laptop is an 8730, my netbook is a D260 ... everything worked out of the box on both.
<kannan> sound not working after upgrade to oneiric..please some one help me
<Jilly> genii?cool?maybe I'll check those. My little asus eeepc 900a from ages ago works great?but screen is just too small. :)
<ashwin> phiscibe: how can i solve klipper problem
<Jilly> genii?does acer still have the bios problems?or have they fixed it?  I had one of those ZG5's and the bios would just poop out randomly.
<phiscibe> ash i am not so sure now, i dont know if klipper uses Akonadi's storage and data system if it does, even the devolopers dont have a fix
<phiscibe> if it doesnt, then its probably a notificaiton system malfuntion
<LuizAngioletti> Hey folks
<phiscibe> dbus isnt running or ibus is not installed
<genii-around> Jilly: I don't know much about the ZG5 or any bios prolems associated with them, sorry. All the models I've used ran linux very well though.
<BluesKaj> Jilly, i had an acxer 4630 elcheapo laptop and it ran 11.04 perfectly including the wifi ...daughter is using it for her work right now so dunno how well 11.10 will run
<genii-around> *problems
<LuizAngioletti> I need to do something: open an application on the X environment from an environment without X.
<genii-around> LuizAngioletti: Like a PuTTY session on a windows box or something similar?
<Jilly> BluesKaj?cool!!  I'll check out the acers.  Unfortunately, I have to go cheap!!
<fernandoanatomia> I just can swtich between hdmi and analogic autdio outputs via pavcontrol program... Does anybody has the same problem?
<genii-around> Jilly: There is also System76
<BluesKaj> I paid 450 for it , Jilly
<BluesKaj> dollars that is
<LuizAngioletti> to:gennii-around: I'm at a linux box without the X, and want to start, say, firefox, inside another linux box, while SSH'ed
<LuizAngioletti> (how do you do the pretty-print?)
<Jilly> Blues, right?..I'll check system76 again, but if I recall they're a bit pricey.
<BluesKaj> fernandoanatomia, what audio card ?
<LuizAngioletti> genii-around: Haha! Well..  I'm at a linux box without the X, and want to start, say, firefox, inside another linux box, while SSH'ed
<fernandoanatomia> <BluesKaj> it is Intel HDA
<BluesKaj> got a webcam too , fernandoanatomia ?
<Jilly> Luiz?if I remember right, you just specify the display to use?ummm it's been years and years since I did that though.
<LuizAngioletti> genii-around: I'd be in some tty in machine M1 (logged via SSH from M2) and want to start firefox at M1.
<fernandoanatomia> <BluesKaj> is I do
<Jilly> Luiz:  it's something like ./firefox display0:0
<LuizAngioletti> Jilly: I tried setting the display: $DISPLAY=":0.0"
<LuizAngioletti> Jilly: didn't work
<LuizAngioletti> Jilly: I'll try this last one.. just a sec
<BluesKaj> fernandoanatomia, in the terminal , alsamixer , which card is listed in the top left ?
<LuizAngioletti> Jilly: # firefox display0.0
<LuizAngioletti> Error: no display specified
 * genii-around ponders export $DISPLAY
<Jilly> Luiz?I always would do the reverse at work?I would have my windowing environment on my desk and then would be shelled into a system and would run graphical emacs at my desk.
<LuizAngioletti> Yep..
<BluesKaj> !pm | fernandoanatomia
<ubottu> fernandoanatomia: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<LuizAngioletti> I think we're on the right way...
<fernandoanatomia> <ubottu> Ok.
<LuizAngioletti> # DISPLAY=":0.0"
<LuizAngioletti> # export DISPLAY
<LuizAngioletti> # firefox
<LuizAngioletti> No protocol specified
<LuizAngioletti> No protocol specified
<FloodBotK1> LuizAngioletti: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> LuizAngioletti: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LuizAngioletti> No protocol specified
<fernandoanatomia> BluesKaj - in alsamixer appears HDA Intel
<BluesKaj> fernandoanatomia, if your speakers are connect to your soundcard then analog ou t is the right choice
<BluesKaj> connected
<fernandoanatomia> BluesKaj - the problem is when I want to use HDMI to stream video and audio to my HDTV....
<Jilly> Luiz, oh yes export DISPLAY. Um?you may need the & after firefox or it will try to run in your shell?methinks.
<fernandoanatomia> In this case I need to use pavcontrol to switch the sound output to hdmi and use it again to get back to analog.... I would like a native tool built in Kubuntu not a exta program....
<fernandoanatomia> I know how to perform this... but a noob wont...
<BluesKaj> fernandoanatomia, run this and pastebin the output pls . cat /proc/asound/modules ..if less than 3 lines you can paste it here
<fernandoanatomia> fernando@HollyLand:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
<fernandoanatomia>  0 snd_hda_intel
<Telek> Hi all, any ideas on how I can make the kde panel flash when a chat window has recieved a message? At the moment it's rather uobtrusive and easy to miss
<jmichaelx> what is the default key combo for the screenshot util?
<Jilly> Luiz:  Did you do an env command to find out the correct display environment?
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, prntscrn
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: ty
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, that key should work on your KB
<BluesKaj>  fernandoanatomia are any hdmis listed in phonon ?
<fernandoanatomia> BluesKay - yes but is gray
<fernandoanatomia> BluesKaj; both analog and hdmi are listed in phonon but when I enable one via pavcontrol the others gets grey and vice versa....
<fernandoanatomia> BluesKaj; that's the point I can't switch via phonon.... just via pavcontrol.....
<BluesKaj> well fernandoanatomia in your case you are lucky you can do so ...alsa is somewhat limited with all the new I/O  that are available now ..dunno how to tell pulseaudio to fewed simultaneous out puts ... I need more research on it since pulse is new to me ...never needed to use it before
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: silly question, but how does one pastebin a screenshot?
<BluesKaj> !imagebin | jmichaelx
<ubottu> jmichaelx: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: ty... http://imagebin.org/179499
<fernandoanatomia> BlusKaj;  for information - I tryed to delete ~.kde/share/config/phonondevicesrc didin't work - thank you!
<jmichaelx> http://imagebin.org/179500
<fernandoanatomia> BluesKaj: the same problem is reported in Kubuntu guide... just found it... at last the hack is there too....
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, did you do this command ,sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel , that I posted earlier ?
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: no.... somehow i missed that
<BluesKaj> fernandoanatomia, good stuff , perhaps you could share the URL here ?
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: should running that make a difference?
<jmichaelx> corrected question: what difference should modprobing that module make?
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, that command loads the intelhda kernel module , that's why it's not the default
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: ok, i have run that command
<fernandoanatomia> For those guys with problem with HDMI and pulseaudio: http://www.kubuntuguide.info/index.php/Oneiric#HDMI_with_PulseAudio
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, now do, sudo als force-reload , then check phonon , but give it a few secs
<BluesKaj> alsa force
<dmatt> so the upgrade to 11.10 ... failed with error 1, apt-get install -f says it could not configure multiarch-support
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get -f install dmatt
<dmatt> BluesKaj: that has failed too, see previous post
<BluesKaj> dmatt, try installing it from the terminal , sudo apt-get install multiarch-support
<dmatt> BluesKaj: I tried but it complains about unmet dependencies and tells me i should run apt-get install -f
<BluesKaj> dmatt, sudo dpkg --configure -a , then sudo apt-get -f install
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<george_> Hello again. Checking my K menu after upgrading to Kubuntu 11.10 I've noticed that UXterm and Uterm were installed. What's the point of that if we already had konsole?
<BluesKaj> hey Peace-
<BluesKaj> !UXtrem
<BluesKaj> !UXterm
<BluesKaj> hmm
<fernandoanatomia> george_:  spare space too fit into a cd?
<dmatt> BluesKaj: I'm trying that dpkg command
<george_> fernandoanatomi: what?
<fernandoanatomia> george_: just a joke..... I guess they had free space to add more terminal emulators....
<Jilly> Can you ever have too many terminals?
<Jilly> :)
<Jilly> So how do I get on the kubuntu development team?
 * Jilly is itching to write some code.
<opengeekv2> hello i'm compiling a c++ code crated by myself and I get an error on a #include <vector> line, I'm on kubuntu 11.10
<george_> fernandoanatomi: :P Well, I'm pretty sure that there were more important thing to add than another terminal emulators ;)
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: so far it appears things are looking good. am a little afraid to reboot, though...
<george_> So, can I safely remove those UXterm and Xterm?
<yofel> Jilly: you start by coming to #kubuntu-devel
<opengeekv2> the errors are stray '/342', stray '/200' and stray '223'
<Jilly> Yofel, be right there...
<fernandoanatomia> george_: do you remember those programans in clipper withou a real graphic interface? if you want to run something like that you would need uxterm
<george_> fernandoanatomi: can't i do that via konsole? besides, how people used to run those before the 11.10 upgrade?
<fernandoanatomia> george_: withou = without
<fernandoanatomia> george_: I think you cand do via konsole but uxterm is more suitable.... less prone to problems..... I guess.... nerver tryied for myself....
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: many thanks... i just rebooted, and this time audio continued to work
<george_> fernandoanatomi:Ok. It's very unlikely I'll run any of those programs anyway. Just don't like having lots of apps that do basically the same.
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: this also fixed another issue, which was small, but to me very annoying.... all through natty, volume control in moc did not work. now it does :-)
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, glad to hear that ..it's areward in itself when I can help ...I really despise thes eaudio issues , there's really no excuse for them
<fernandoanatomia> george_: removing these apps will just give you a few free bytes....
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i especially do not understand why it would ever set a device it clearly identifies as a microphone as the default audio device
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, yeah , beats me that the hdamodule wasn't loaded in the fist place
<george_> jmichaelx, BluesKaj: the alsa update today, is it related to this solving issue? My sound now is not muted by default every login.
<george_> fernandoanatomi: Sure... nevermind...
<jmichaelx> there is an alsa update in the pipes? yikes, how much you wanna bet that will break this fix, lol
<BluesKaj> george_, did you run 'alsactl store ' after setting the vol ctrls in alsamixer?
<dmatt> BluesKaj: dpkg --configure -a failed because of too many errors :(
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, I think you'll be ok ...I ran the update ...no changes so far
<jmichaelx> i'm not sure i have ever seen this many complaints about audio after a distro version upgrade like this
<opengeekv2> solved
<george_> BluesKaj:no, I didn't.
<Breetai> Hey all. I am having problems with nvidia with Oneiric. It does not matter if I start with Natty and upgrade or do a clean install of Oneiric, the windows decorations are offset from the rest of the window. Does anyone know what the problem is. I did not see anything in the forms on it yte.
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, back when pulseaudio was first installed as the default soundserver , we had a lot of compalints , 9.94 I think it was
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: many many thanks again!! off to work.
<bosyi> hi. just installed kubuntu. have some questions
<BluesKaj> ok jmichaelx ..don't work too hard :)
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: same to you
<bosyi> is there someting like software sources in gnome?
<bobweaver> bosyi: muno
<george_> bosyi:muon
<GirlyGirl> bobweaver: muon software center
<george_> bosyi:muon software center
<bobweaver> thanks
<bosyi> alt+f2? how?
<george_> GirlyGirl: ;)
<bobweaver> bosyi: muon %i -caption "%c"
<bobweaver> might need kdesudo
<bobweaver> not sure :>)
<fernandoanatomia> I would like to suggest Kamoso as a default webcam utility in Kubuntu - it works fine to me....
<bosyi> thanks. i was asking about how i can see "run command" menu. in gnome it was alt+f2
<BarkingFish> bosyi, it's the same in KDE
<bosyi> why not working for me then((?
<bobweaver> bosyi: it is just plain old muon   and it launched
<bobweaver> alt+f2 moun
<bosyi> alt+f2 dont work
<bobweaver> really *:>)
<GirlyGirl> bosyi: use kmenu then ... it will work on next login I guess
<BarkingFish> bosyi, if you press it, you should get a little box at the top of the screen or somewhere on it, in which to type the command
<phiscibe> maybe its going to a diffrent dekstop or the page view settings is such its hidding it
<GirlyGirl> bosyi: kmenu's search has the same function as well
<BarkingFish> it's not a "menu" as such, more a box you can type the command into, or use as a dropdown to see the commands you used in it previously
<phiscibe> u can add a widget application launcher with the old gnome style menus
<owner> tes
<bosyi> hm... work now. after i manualy launch it with right click on main screen
<bobweaver> bosyi: look at keyboard shortcuts
<k0s> привет
<maco> !ru | k0s
<ubottu> k0s: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<phiscibe> russian
<Jilly> New gnome allows adding widgets also?you just have to alt-right-click to get to the panel configuration stuff.
<bosyi> if i have netbook it preffered to me to turn off effects? to speed up it
<AlexDevilLX> k0s: я тоже забанен
<AlexDevilLX> k0s: gimmie your icq
<AlexDevilLX> where is he?
<george_> bosyi: In some computers, having enable media keys on bions, will make some Functions keys not working. This is my case.
<Daskreech> AlexDevilLX: left
<AlexDevilLX> i need him
<AlexDevilLX> ok, can anyone get
<AlexDevilLX> ok, can anyone get on #ubuntu-ru and ask k0s's icq
<AlexDevilLX> please
<BluesKaj> AlexDevilLX, notnhere pls
<AlexDevilLX> what
<BluesKaj> do not ask that here ..this kubuntu support only AlexDevilLX
<AlexDevilLX> pls, i'm banned on ubuntu-ru and you have seen him
<BarkingFish> AlexDevilLX, If you want that information, you will have to either go ask for it yourself or wait for him to come back.  We're not a courier service, we support Kubuntu, nothing else.
<BarkingFish> Failing that, send k0s a PM.
<AlexDevilLX> how?
<BarkingFish> AlexDevilLX, you type /msg k0s  followed by your message, and hit enter.
<AlexDevilLX> ok
<BarkingFish> when he gets the message, it's up to him to get back to you.
<BluesKaj> k0s left
<AlexDevilLX> really?
<BarkingFish> yes, he didn't just part the channel, he left the network
<BluesKaj> do a whois in the server text input
<BarkingFish> You'll have to wait for him to come back, AlexDevilLX - sorry
<AlexDevilLX> whois
<BluesKaj> in the server text input box
<AlexDevilLX> whois k0s.Pav0R
<AlexDevilLX> whois k0s
 * BluesKaj shakes his head
 * AlexDevilLX cant understand
<giantpune> hi, i have updated from kubuntu 11.04 to 11.10.  i notice now that the taskbar like to highlite certain items for no reason at all.  where before, it would highlite the item only if the corasponding program had something important to tell me
<giantpune> has anybody else experienced this?
<BluesKaj> AlexDevilLX, click on the freenode server
<TheLastProject> giantpune: I'm experienced it, it's one of the highest rated bugs at the time =/
<TheLastProject> giantpune: Let's see if I can find it
<AlexDevilLX> cant
<giantpune> please do.  i would ilke to subscribe to it as well
<phiscibe> not excactly giantpune, but i have think the root of 70% of some of the bugs out there invole the notification system, getting accross the board bugs, but lots of them have been reported for awhile, and im using 11.04 still
<AlexDevilLX> yay just installed kubuntu in virtualbox
<phiscibe> but ive been watching for a few days i got a good over view of the buntu state of things, and nobody is getting any love
<BluesKaj> AlexDevilLX, the I rcommend you use a real irc client like konversation or quassel , not some aim thing
<AlexDevilLX> pidgin
<BluesKaj> bah
<phiscibe> ill tell you one thing, INSTALLING ibus has cleard up crap load of my bugs
<phiscibe> after i installed ibus it all settled down, udev errors, and high io, ext4 journing high io, even the bug with the  flash driver that has 3000+ reports seems ok
<TheLastProject> giantpune: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275835 and https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=280659 (guess the first one is more applicable for you, I have the second one as well)
<ubottu> KDE bug 275835 in panel "Applications are outlined with the "Demands attention" look, when they don't need to be" [Normal,New]
<ubottu> KDE bug 280659 in widget-taskbar "task bar entries sporadicly tend to stay highlighted after mouse hover" [Normal,New]
<giantpune> yeah.  i get the first one with ktorrent.  and i get the second one with dolphin and chrome
<giantpune> thanks
<blackflag> Hello all, Im upgraded to 11.10 and Im having no longer openvpn connection. Im getting:
<blackflag> ARNING: External program may not be called unless '--script-security 2' or higher is enabled. Use '--script-security 3 system' for backward compatibility with 2.1_rc8 and earlier. See --help text or man page for detailed info.
<blackflag> debug: [openvpn] Mon Oct 17 17:48:43 2011 WARNING: External program may not be called unless '--script-security 2' or higher is enabled. Use '--script-security 3 system' for backward compatibility with 2.1_rc8 and earlier. See --help text or man page for detailed info.
<blackflag> debug: [openvpn raw]: Mon Oct 17 17:48:43 2011 WARNING: Failed running command (--up/--down): external program fork failed
<FloodBotK2> blackflag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> blackflag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackflag> debug: [openvpn] Mon Oct 17 17:48:43 2011 WARNING: Failed running command (--up/--down): external program fork failed
<phiscibe> but before ibus process would not stop i have like 12 kates running 6 geanies, getty 5 times dbus daemon rung as main user twice and once as root 9 kworker
<TheLastProject> blackflag: Please paste your error message on a site like http://paste.kde.org
<phiscibe> i got 8 nepomuservices running
<phiscibe> my cd drives used to spin at will and the usb thumb blink and blink and blink
<AlexDevilLX> how to activate cube in KDE?
<TheLastProject> AlexDevilLX: System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> All Effects -> Desktop Cube
<AlexDevilLX> how? ctrl+f11?
<TheLastProject> AlexDevilLX: If you have activated the effect, yes.
<AlexDevilLX> it doesnt work
<Daskreech> !ra
<ubottu> Relationship advice is not available in #kubuntu. If you want to chat about other offtopic matters try #ubuntu-offtopic. If you need to talk something through with a professional counsellor there is a global directory of support services at http://befrienders.org
<Daskreech> AlexDevilLX: He's not been on ubuntu-ra I've been hanging there
<TheLastProject> AlexDevilLX: Works here, have you enabled it on Desktop effects? Also, are Desktop Effects enabled at all? (Alt+Shift+F12 should toggle that). Otherwise I honestly don't know, I'm pretty new as well =/
<Daskreech> AlexDevilLX: did you turn on the effect?
<Daskreech> Bah #ubuntu-ru :)
<genii-around> AlexDevilLX: Does your VM have some kind of compositing?
<AlexDevilLX> but
<AlexDevilLX> OK, i dont think i'll work in virtualbox
<Daskreech> That's possible
<AlexDevilLX> ok, destop effect are on
<AlexDevilLX> heh
<Daskreech> AlexDevilLX: works?
<shane2peru> I know I can upgrade via the alternative install disk, but I can't seem to find any clear documentation, any ideas??
<shane2peru> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<pangolin> thanks Pici
<Pici> no
<Pici> er, no problem
<shane2peru> thanks Pici
<shane2peru> am I really set free?  Released from the muted prison?
<pangolin> shane2peru: we see you now
<DarthFrog> You've served your time. :-)
<shane2peru> wow, 10 days in the slammer, that was tough!
<shane2peru> right through upgrade days too.
<shane2peru> I was thinking I could upgrade with GUI with alt-disk, just pop it in, and it used to offer to upgrade, is that not the case now?
 * genii-around slides shane2peru a consolation coffee
 * shane2peru enjoys the liberty to sip a little coffee.
<DarthFrog> shane2peru:  You can upgrade by "sudo do-release-upgrade".
<shane2peru> DarthFrog: ok, but I don't want to download all the packages, I want to get them off the disk
<shane2peru> I usually don't 'upgrade' I usually clean install, but wanted to try an upgrade
<shane2peru> without downloading everything from the web as we go, my web is too slow.
<jamil_1> shane2peru: I think you can add an entry in source.list like file:://path/to/mounted/iso
<jmichaelx> i just had my system freak out a little upon trying to copy a file from dolphin to the folder view widget...
<giantpune> shane2peru, http://dense.hubpages.com/hub/Ubuntu-Offline-Upgrade .  scroll down a bit and it has some magic stuff to do that sy it will llow you to upgrade using the alternate CD
<giantpune> it looks a few years old, but still valid information
<phiscibe> time to reboot memory usage at 70% 25 process that didnt close (like 8 kate's)
<Daskreech> shane2peru: Just add the cdrom as a repo it will pretty much always choose it once there are no security updates
<bobweaver> I have a konsole question I am playing with /usr/share/applications right now and am trying to set up a menu and also icons and commands to start this is where I am having trouble
<Daskreech> ha ha
<Daskreech> funny how often people choose to reboot when somethign like logging off would work just as well
<bobweaver> konsole --workdir <name of dir> -e "<cmd>"
<Daskreech> konsole sessions?
<bobweaver> but I have a welcome screen in bashrc
<bobweaver> yes Daskreech
<bobweaver> so I tried konsole --workdir <name of dir> --hold -e "<cmd>"   and it looks good but how to drop the hold ?
<shane2peru> ok, thanks all, had to get the door but I'm back now,
<kmmndr> hi all :-)
<kmmndr> I've upgraded to kubuntu 11.10 (from 11.04) and now the session start but there are no menu, nor icon or any other thing on screen
<Daskreech> !hi
<kmmndr> does anyone ever experienced such strange things ?
<shane2peru> jamil_1: I assume running off the iso is actually faster than the disk?  plus avoids burning errors?
<jamil_1> shane2peru: and you dont have to waste another disk
<shane2peru> jamil_1: cdrw ;)
<jamil_1> shane2peru: and you dont have to go and look for a writable disk :)
<Daskreech> kmmndr: does alt+F2 work ?
<shane2peru> but I'm intrigued with the idea of running directly off the iso
<Daskreech> There was some hacky way to boot from the ISO as I recall as well
<kmmndr> Daskreech: no, I only have some notification on top of the screen
<shane2peru> ahh, my cdrom source is un-checked, that is why it didn't pop up the usual 'upgrade' thing
<Daskreech> kmmndr: in grey boxes?
<shane2peru> Daskreech: I should be able to upgrade, right from here right? without re-booting?
<kmmndr> Daskreech: yes, in grey boxes
<Daskreech> shane2peru: Yes you should. Just musing on ISO hacks
<Daskreech> kmmndr: ok are you comfortable with the Virtual terminals ?
<shane2peru> ok, thanks
<Daskreech> shane2peru: Well I mean You will have to reboot at teh end
<shane2peru> right
<kmmndr> Daskreech: yes, no prob
<Daskreech> the kernel probably has updates and libc stuff will be upgraded so you will want to reboot but other than that you can keep your computer running as long as you want
<kmmndr> Daskreech: I tried to apt-get --purge remove (all kde) and install again, but it doesn't solve
<Daskreech> kmmndr: Ok jump to a virtual terminal and type export DISPLAY=:0.0 && konsole& then jump back to X
<Daskreech> We should be able to run some tests then
<shane2peru> I am better off with the alternative disk rather than the regular desktop disk right? or is that old school?
<Daskreech> kmmndr: shouldn't need anything that drastic I think
<Daskreech> shane2peru: You can't upgrade from the Live CD. It doesn't have any packages on it
<kmmndr> Daskreech: I've my konsole
<Daskreech> kmmndr: ok type plasma-desktop &
<shane2peru> Live CD?  that is the same as the install cd? doesn't have packages on it?  because it is a system, and actually copies itself over the disk drive upon installation?
<shane2peru> Daskreech: ^^
<Daskreech> shane2peru: Correct
<shane2peru> interesting, never realized that, or thought of that.
<Daskreech> it's almost a dd
<shane2peru> right, figured that is probably what it used.
<Daskreech> (it's not don't quote me on that) but it's pretty close
<shane2peru> ahh, simple enough for me to understand.  Thanks for the info.
<Daskreech> It transfers an expanded image of a fully functional system then runs scripts to do updates and change things that make sense on a full computer that don't make sense on a unwriteable CD
<kmmndr> Daskreech: I've my bar and all the stuff
<shane2peru> right, that makes sense
<Daskreech> the alternative is the actual packages as held on the server so it's a simple thing to upgrade from it and faster (if you can consider downloading all the packages you are NOT going to upgrade then burning them faster than just the ones you need)
<BarkingFish> Is there any way at all of stopping Kubuntu from trying to get me to sudo everything, or providing passwords for every little thing I want to do? I'm the only user of this machine, I don't see why I need permission to use my own dang PC :)
<Daskreech> kmmndr: does alt=F2 work ?
<kmmndr> Daskreech: how do I ask plasma-desktop to start automagicly ? does it survive if I close the session and stard again ?
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: Edit the commands to assume kdesudo and make yourself sudoless
<kmmndr> Daskreech: no ALT+F2 still does not work
<Daskreech> kmmndr: Logout and log back in
<Daskreech> kmmndr: type in krunner &
<BarkingFish> Daskreech, I have no idea how to do that.
<BarkingFish> Could I possibly get some pointers please?
<Daskreech> !root > BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish, please see my private message
<BarkingFish> Daskreech, I'm way past that already.  I already set a root password on here.
<Daskreech> BarkingFish: what you are looking for is passwordless on that page
<kmmndr> Daskreech: closing session wasn't a good idea, as it has started again as before
<Daskreech> kmmndr: >_>
<BarkingFish> ah, OK Daskreech - cheers
<Daskreech> kmmndr: ok jump back to the VT and run krunner or konsole
<kmmndr> Daskreech: I've run the same command as before to have the menu
<Daskreech> which ever you prefer
<kmmndr> that's it
<Daskreech> Ok
<Daskreech> can you pastebin ~/.xsession-errors ?
<jemand> Hi all, just a question:
<jemand> anyone running Kmail 2.0 ?
<jemand> How did you do this?
<izaki> jemand: Problems importing your old email?
<jemand> jep
<BarkingFish> izaki, did you try the kmail-migrator command?
<izaki> I had to do  that several times...
<jemand> it ran once and came up with errors
<izaki> In the end I cleaned up everything and started from scratch...
<BarkingFish> right, KDE have a bug open about the kmail-migrator which you might want to comment on, izaki
<BarkingFish> I and several others have found that it didn't work, I'm the only one who has commented on the Bug though
<jemand> there are more BUG reports than the poor guys can read
<BarkingFish> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=284132 << this one for the kmail-migrator
<ubottu> KDE bug 284132 in general "kmail-migrator did not migrate from the command line, and refuses to migrate kmailrc if repeated" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<tomas__> I am trying to move my MP3 collection (ap. 26,000 files) from an ext USB drive to an internal IDE one, but I keep getting kernel panics when I do. Using 11.04. Any thoughts?
<BarkingFish> jemand, as long as people keep finding them, KDE will keep getting them :)
<kmmndr> Daskreech: http://pastebin.com/RZR607Mh
<jemand> is there any chance to have Kmail 1 running ?
<izaki> BarkingFish: I am gonna write a comment...
<izaki> It really "got me very angry"...
<jemand> that would help
<jemand> for now
<BarkingFish> ok, you may need to make an account first, izaki - if you already have one, ok, if not, it's easy to make one.
<izaki> I have one, I am a usual reporter.
<Torch> tomas__: buggy hardware. or kernel bug.
<tomas__> Weak
<izaki> tomas__: dmesg?
<Daskreech> kmmndr: Hmm no errors
<izaki> What's the last message?
<kmmndr> Daskreech: that's strange :-)
<Daskreech> kmmndr: But good
<tomas__> izaki: Only thing that looks relevant: [35187.470543] npviewer.bin[18409]: segfault at f5cbc243 ip 00000000f5cbc243 sp 00000000eb3a11c0 error 14
<Torch> tomas__: that's flash crashing
<Daskreech> kmmndr: ok lets see if it's a session thing.
<Daskreech> kmmndr: kcmshell4 kcmsmserver
<Daskreech> Tell it on login to use an empty session then logout and log back in
<izaki> tomas__: That's flash
<izaki> It is unrelated...
<izaki> Oh, Torch said it before
<Torch> tomas__: when you say kernel panic... what happens exactly?
<kmmndr> Daskreech: thank you very much :-)
<gnomefreak> wanna hear something funny? i remove libqtcore4 kubuntu-desktop and it wants to _install_ kate-data kde-runtime-data kdelibs5-data
<gnomefreak> is it just me or is that strange way to remove qt libs
<Daskreech> kmmndr: worked?
<tomas__> Torch: It usually happens while I'm away. I come back and X has completely crashed, there's a bunch of terminal output but I can type anything and am forced to do a hard reset
<kmmndr> Daskreech: no, I doesn't worked
<kmmndr> still the same thing
<izaki> tomas__: do you know the elefants kernel reboot combination?
<Daskreech> kmmndr: can you run ksysguard and filter by your user
<Daskreech> do you see kdeinit4 runing?
<izaki> tomas__: try pressing alt + sysrq and then one by one R S E I U B (Raising Skinny Elephants Is Utterly Boring)
<izaki> If that reboots your computer, the kernel isn't dead.
<Daskreech> Well you would have to to get notifications but how many processes are running?
<Daskreech> tomas__: try alt+sysreq K to reboot X
<kmmndr> Daskreech: kdeinit4 is running
<Daskreech> kmmndr: is startkde running ?
<kmmndr> Daskreech: yes, it is
<Daskreech> kmmndr: hmm
<Daskreech> kmmndr: so I guess kwin is running ?
<kmmndr> Daskreech: yes
<kmmndr> :-)
<Daskreech> So you have most things running except the interface
<tomas__> Cool, I'll try that. Thanks
<kmmndr> Daskreech: there are a lot of kde'stuff running
<Daskreech> kmmndr: but no plasma-desktop
<kmmndr> Daskreech: no plasma-desktop
<Daskreech> kmmndr: is your desktop heavily customised ?
<kmmndr> Daskreech: not especialy, and I removed my .kde folder
<kmmndr> Daskreech: I removed all kde packages using --purge
<Daskreech> kmmndr: That doesn't remove ~/.kde
<Daskreech> unless you did it yourself
<kmmndr> Daskreech: I did it myself :-)
<Torch> kmmndr: and what does plasma-desktop say when you just run it from a shell?
<Daskreech> That was my next question.  What's the output from plasma-desktop from the shell ?
<Daskreech> Pastebin please
<kmmndr> Daskreech: http://pastebin.com/z8UK8W7Q
<PasNox> any hint on why kubuntu does no longer offer to install sun java from official packages ??
<PasNox> i'm using smartgit2 and it require it ... :/
<genii-around> PasNox: Should still be available from partner repo
<PasNox> genii-around: no i have activate it and it's not listed in packages :/
<TheEvilPhoenix> PasNox, activate repo, then update?
<PasNox> TheEvilPhoenix: already done :)
<PasNox> and it's still not there.
<PasNox> i'm running kubuntu 11.10 64bits
<Daskreech> PasNox: because it's Oracle Java now
<PasNox> Daskreech: ah .. true
<PasNox> xD
<PasNox> let check :D
<PasNox> DarthFrog: still not visible :/
<PasNox> oups sorry, it was for Daskreech
<Daskreech> PasNox: that's not a joke. They have to take it out of the repos because of Oracle
<PasNox> Daskreech: oh ok i was not understanding this way
<PasNox> fuc koracle.
<PasNox> stupid enterprise.
<PasNox> xD
<PasNox> ok so let install it by downloading :/
<PasNox> thank you
<genii-around> PasNox: We understand the frustration, but please watch the profanity
<Daskreech> They changed the License so that it can't be redistributed without explicit Oracle permission
<Daskreech> And no cursing here
<PasNox> genii-around: excuse me.
<PasNox> i see.
 * Torch notes he's explicitly ok with the profanity in the case of oracle
<kmmndr> Daskreech: sorry ... do you see any error in my logs ?
<PasNox> i would like to avoid the use of java, but i know no goog git gui comparable to smartgit for linux :(
<Daskreech> You can use IcedTead java unless you have a package that absolutely requires "sun" Java
<PasNox> any hint ?
<Daskreech> I've only ever found one of those
<Daskreech> PasNox: Dolphin? :)
<PasNox> it require oracle java
<PasNox> there is a big warning saying incompatibilities
<Daskreech> well jump to www.java.com and grab it then
<PasNox> Daskreech: no, dolphin plugin is very bad
<Daskreech> PasNox: it was joke
<PasNox> can't diff, can pull / update .. can do near to nothing compared to the hg one xD
<Daskreech> It's the first outing for the Dolphin plugin I'd be pretty surprised if it was a killer use out of the gate over a dedicated git program
<PasNox> the hg plugin for dolphin is very good, svn one too.
<Daskreech> I know. My boss is quite pleased, He doesn't like gitvery much
<Daskreech> loves hg though
<PasNox> hehe
<PasNox> so let download java
<PasNox> does i need to uinstall java packages installed ?
<Torch> kmmndr: this is the output you get when you run plasma-desktop from a shell?
<kmmndr> Torch: yes, from a konsole
<Torch> kmmndr: your akonadi is very broken, btw
<Daskreech> kmmndr: can you runn krunner?
<Torch> kmmndr: i can't imagine we now let plasma depend on akonadi, but you'll need to fix that one too
<Daskreech>  then type akonadi and pull up the configuration
<kmmndr> Torch: could I remove akonadi ?
<PasNox> hm http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
<PasNox> i don't see the jre download ? i don't want to sdk :/
<Daskreech> Torch: plasma itself doesn't but the clock does
<Torch> well, that would explain it then
 * Daskreech shrugs. Oracle is handling the redistribution now I suppose they have it worked out somehow PasNox
<kmmndr> Daskreech: I've krunner running
<genii-around> PasNox: https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/java seems to have a current Java version
<PasNox> Daskreech: so no other choice than installing the complete sdk ?
<Daskreech> It pulls the events from the shared Akonadi calendar. Anytime you accept invites or make todo notes etc they turn up in the Calendar for the clock
<Torch> PasNox: runtime should suffice
<PasNox> genii-around: thanks let try
<Daskreech> PasNox: No idea it's probably there somewhere but I've never looked for it
<PasNox> Torch: but from http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html i can't found the jre / run time
<Daskreech> kmmndr: type akonadi into alt+F2 and run the configuration. What's it doing?
<Daskreech> kmmndr: look at the server configuration tab and see if it's running
<kmmndr> Daskreech: akonadi service is not running
<Torch> judging from the log, it cannot be
<Torch> it cannot even init its DB
<Daskreech> Torch: didn't look like it. but wanted to see what the errors for it were
<Daskreech> kmmndr: can You try start it and see what it says?
<Torch> we used to have an akonadi troubleshooting page somewhere on *.kde.org that dealt with problems like this
<Torch> http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi_4.4/Troubleshooting
<Torch> looks outdated
 * Daskreech puts that on the CodeIN List
<Torch> Daskreech: what list is that?
<kmmndr> Daskreech: the first error listed is : "Akonadi not logged into d-bus" (something like that)
<Daskreech> I saw the dbus errors
<Daskreech> kmmndr: can you type qdbus and tell me if you get a listing of services?
<Daskreech> Torch: http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2011/10/17/i-need-your-ideas-for-google-code-in/
<Torch> Daskreech: ah, i remember
<kmmndr> Daskreech: http://pastebin.com/641qscms
<Daskreech> kmmndr: A yes would have been sufficient :)
<kmmndr> Daskreech: oh sorry, there was many of them
<kmmndr> :-)
<Daskreech> and there are Akonadi services there so that should be ok. What's next on the complaint list for Akonadi?
 * Daskreech thinks that the DB will probably be the killer error
<kmmndr> Daskreech: it says that there are "no ressource agent available"
<kmmndr> Daskreech: I told akonadi to use its internal mysql db
<Daskreech> Right
<Daskreech> kmmndr: did you have a lot of mail or calendars ?
<kmmndr> Daskreech: I doesn't use kmail, nor any of the other stuff handled by akonadi
<Daskreech> kmmndr: cool :)
<Daskreech> and the server is stopped?
<Torch> Daskreech: it cannot init the DB, i guess... that was totally common around 4.4. times
 * Daskreech can't remember pain that far back
 * Torch had that, too.
<Torch> didn't help that ubuntu had something foobared with apparmor and mysql
<kmmndr> Daskreech: don't you have kde4.4 ?
<Daskreech> kmmndr: you can probably mv ~/.local/share/akonadi ~/.local/share/boooakonadibooo
 * Daskreech has KDE 4.7.x
<Daskreech> kmmndr: then try start it again
<kmmndr> Daskreech: still the same error from akonadi
<Daskreech> no resource agent?
<kmmndr> exactly
 * Daskreech forgets what causes that
<Daskreech> What's in the akonadi resources configuration ?
<Daskreech> You can start that from alt+f2
<kmmndr> Daskreech: akonadi internal mysql db + /usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi as mysql command
<Torch> the mysql log might prove interesing
<Daskreech> Hmm there is the akonadi console
<Daskreech> that's more a dev tool though. If you are on KDE 4.4 I don't want to guess at what's been changed
<Daskreech> that should be able to solve the issue pretty quick
<kmmndr> I'm on 4.7 too
<Torch> wait, what, kde 4.4? really? then plasma cannot depend on akonadi
<Torch> thought so
<Daskreech> actually if you jump into #akonadi this might have been solved already >_>
<kmmndr> Daskreech: thank you very much for all your help anyway :-)
<rumen> hello
<Daskreech> kmmndr: ok quick question
<Daskreech>  open akonadi console. It will tell you that it's not a user tool
<Daskreech> There should be a resources or a agents' tab
<rumen> i need help for kimagemapeditor. i am runnung ubuntu 11.10
<Daskreech> See if anything there is broken
<Daskreech> !info kimagemapeditor
<ubottu> kimagemapeditor (source: kdewebdev): HTML image map editor. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.1-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 193 kB, installed size 904 kB
<Daskreech> hmm never heard of that before :)
<rumen> is there  any tutorial for kimagemapeditor
<rumen> i could not google it
<Daskreech> rumen: f1 has nothing?
<Daskreech> rumen: what are you looking for?
<rumen> tutorial fo kimagemapeditor
<rumen> tutorial for kimagemapeditor
<jamil_1> why does kubuntu come with rekonq and not something decent ?
<Daskreech> jamil_1: depends on what you consider decent
<jamil_1> Daskreech: something that doesn't crash too often and reasonable response time
<BarkingFish> jamil_1, it's purely a default browser, you're free to change it if you wish.
<jamil_1> why dont they ship chromium by default
<Daskreech> jamil_1: well few people trust chromium, I'm not particularly sure what it's distribution rights are and it's not a KDE browser
<jamil_1> Daskreech: ok, but we firefox ?
<Daskreech> it has a firefox installer on the startmenu
<Oedipe> Keybord dead keys in Kubuntu - How to make permanent a setting done with "setkbmap ? Thanks !
<Daskreech> rumen: I don't see one. what are you trying to figure out?
<Daskreech> rumen: you might ask in #kde though it's more likely that someone from the KDE Web realm is there
<Daskreech> !autostart | Oedipe
<ubottu> Oedipe: Use the tool in System Settings -> (Advanced tab) Autostart, or System Settings -> Startup and Shutdown, to make programs automatically start in KDE session. See !boot for managing which non-interactive programs start at boot
<rumen> how to make an image like imagemap for web
<jamil_1> Daskreech: but then again, shouldn't showcase best possible option as default ?
<Oedipe> ubottu: Thanks !
<bobweaver> hi there is there anything that you can see that is wrong with this ?
<bobweaver> konsole -e 'bash -lc "sleep 1;6tunnel -h;bash;"'
<bobweaver> it is not working for launcher
<bobweaver> I have a welcome screen in bashrc that is way there is the sleep command
<Daskreech> jamil_1: that would be rekonq given the current options :)
<jamil_1> Daskreech: mayby I am just trolling becasue I am tired of looking at installation bar moving so slowly.
<jamil_1> :)
<jamil_1> kubuntu devs I would hope would have some valid reason for going with rekonq
<Daskreech> jamil_1: well rekonq is a good KDE browser
<Daskreech> May not be the best one ever but given the constraints it's a good choice
<jamil_1> Daskreech: my experience has been very bad
<jamil_1> its slow and buggy
<Daskreech> jamil_1: please report bugs if you are interested in seeing it get better. If not click on the firefox icon in the startmenu and continue doing as you were before
<jamil_1> Daskreech: to be honest I am not interested in getting it better, I am interest in getting it replaced :P
<Daskreech> jamil_1: find a better KDE browser :)
<jamil_1> Daskreech: FIREFOX as default
<jamil_1> Daskreech: but perhaps FF has not qt dependencies
<Daskreech> jamil_1: it's about 60 MB of depends. What do you want to remove from the CD to make space for it?
<jamil_1> Daskreech: Dragon player :)
<Daskreech> it's closer to 80 but lets be conservative :)
<Daskreech> jamil_1: ok so they can't play movies so I guess the codecs can go as well
<Daskreech> that's about 30 MB
<Daskreech> what else should go?
<jamil_1> Daskreech: whats size of rekonq itself ?
<Daskreech> 1.7 MB
<jamil_1> oops
<Daskreech> I suppose people might not need to talk to anyone either
<Daskreech> could get rid of kopete
<Daskreech> and konversation
<mauri_> kaffeine sometimes work with dvbt ...sometimes not.... i need help please. kubuntu is 11.10
<Daskreech> Well Quassel
<jamil_1> Daskreech: okay I havn't come to realise the utility of Akonadi and nepomuk so throw them out as well
<Daskreech> ok so no clocks either
<jamil_1> Daskreech: so some usefull stuff depends on some apparenly useless stuff
<jamil_1> ;)
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> on the upside you would have firefox
<phiscibe> man these current relesae are amess
<phiscibe> its as bad as ive seen it in a long time, across multipple distros
 * Daskreech shrugs. Lots of new stuff is happening
<jamil_1> Is there a way I could know that if the kubuntu installation has got stuck or not ?
<Daskreech> No one ever wants to test things so you get sniping back and forth
<jmichaelx> * shrugs. It's obviously the year of the Linux desktop...
<jamil_1> LOK
 * jmichaelx shrugs. It's obviously the year of the Linux desktop...
<jamil_1> LOL
<jmichaelx> :-D
<Daskreech> jamil_1: if 20 minutes have gone by and it's not finished I'd say it's stuck
<mauri_> ce qualceh anima pia che mi aiuta con kaffeine e il dvbt. I ned support
<jamil_1> Daskreech: no other way ? some log ?
<Daskreech> mauri_: what's the issue?
<jamil_1> I have these lines in syslog
<jamil_1> Oct 18 02:19:47 ubuntu ubiquity: WARNING:root:modinfo for module nvidia_current_updates failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_current_updates
<phiscibe> behaviour ive seen is lots of IO requests from everything, jbd2 that handles ext4 journaling can peg inputoutput, a udev problem and peg cpu, spin your cd drives, contiualy read write usb drives
<mauri_> Daskreech: I've installed kubuntu 11.10. Kaffeine find dvbt pen drive, finds channel but when i click on one of these,  no video appears, back screen.
<phiscibe> security is a mess, polkit is bustd
<mauri_> Daskreech: sametimes it dont find the channel... i dont understnnd why.....
<phiscibe> flash video can if u let it run eat all ram and segfault
<darthanubis> anyone use museekd?
<Daskreech> mauri_: hmm not sure
<phiscibe> half the start up scripts are wrong becuase init.d isnt used for alot anymore, upstart jobs are
<Daskreech> mauri_: can you ask in #kaffiene ?
<mauri_> Daskreech: yes nobody answered
<jamil_1> PPL my installation is stuck at 90%. what should I do ?
<Daskreech> mauri_: hrrm
<Daskreech> jamil_1: from the live CD?
<jamil_1> Daskreech: from usb
<MariusKarthaus> Hi, since upgrading to oneiric, kde crashes from time to time when I open dolphin. I get a message from X saying that ksmserver could not be started and that I need to check my installation and I have to log in again and all work is lost. Any ideas?
<phiscibe> i got 6 nepomuksservices running
<jamil_1> owesome
<phiscibe> yeah linux broken world wide
<phiscibe> serioulsy
<jamil_1> I can understand it
<jamil_1> I've suffered myself very much
<phiscibe> i got 4 dbus-deamon running as three diffrent users
<jamil_1> nice ;)
<Daskreech> MariusKarthaus: kcmshell4 kcmsmserver
<Daskreech> why three users?
<phiscibe> processes are turning to zombies
<phiscibe> cause they busted the whole kit an kaboodle someplace
<jamil_1> 90%
<kubuntu> hello
<kubuntu> i need some help
<phiscibe>  i have two running under my user acount, 1 as root and one as user=messagebus
<MariusKarthaus> Daskreech: I get the session manager ? what about it?
<kubuntu> how do i add an event without a file?
<phiscibe> and three dbus-lunchs
<nadim> Same here problems with dbusd all the time
<kubuntu> or how can i create an event file?
<Daskreech> kubuntu: run korganizer
<kubuntu> i did
<phiscibe> its seriously borked, every where, gentoo arch anything with gnome or kde
<phiscibe> and them some
<Daskreech> MariusKarthaus: is it running>?
<nadim> last yeak, kde4d is taking a core all the time. nothing helps
<kubuntu> but everytime i want to add an event
<kubuntu> it asks for a file
<kubuntu> i dont know how to create..
<kubuntu> can u help me please?
<phiscibe> i can find a way to fix some of the bugs, but its they are to systemic
<MariusKarthaus> Daskreech: I'm not sure what you want. But when I give the command you gave me I get a popup with the session manager where I can choose the shutdown and startup options (like if I want to start with an empty session etc)
<jamil_1> yay! installation finished!!!!
<jamil_1> rebooting
<Daskreech> MariusKarthaus: right. Hmm ok press Ctrl+Esc and tell me if ksmserver is runing
<kubuntu> anyone?
<Daskreech> jamil_1: Whoot
<phiscibe> ryslogd is broke cant open pipe
<Daskreech> !patience | kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<phiscibe> pulseaudio locks
<Daskreech> kubuntu: on Korganizer you click on a day and click new event. Fill in the information
<kubuntu> that i did, the thing is that i dont have any calendars in the calendar tab
<phiscibe> bus-daemon	[system] Rejected send message, 7 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.28" (uid=1000 pid=2378 comm="/usr/bin/plasma-desktop ") interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member="Sleep" error
<jamil_1> Daskreech: Installation has finished. You can continue testing Kubuntu now, but until you restart the computer, any changes you make or documents you save will not be preserved.
<jamil_1> brb
<Daskreech> kubuntu: So make one.
<Daskreech> it will handle the file creation for you
<phiscibe> that mucks with network manger
<phiscibe> and they are all reported bugs
<phiscibe> 100's of geeks aournd the world scrathin their head
<phiscibe> the flash bug has 3009 bug reports at last look
<kubuntu> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<phiscibe> just in ubuntu family
<kubuntu> thats it
<MariusKarthaus> Daskreech: I have no process called kCmsmserver (note the C) but i do have a ksmserver
<kubuntu> the thing was that i must add the /user/ dir before writing the filename
<kubuntu> thanks anyway!!
<Daskreech> MariusKarthaus: correct
<Daskreech>  kcm is the controlpanel ksmserver is the actual session management server
<Daskreech> kubuntu: :)
<Daskreech> ok
<kubuntu> i have one more
<kubuntu> where can i find kcontol?
<kubuntu> kcontrol
<phiscibe> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: --- that one is every  where
<phiscibe> cause ibus wants a folder
<MariusKarthaus> Daskreech: so apart from checking if it is running. Any ideas as to why my session is sometimes instantly killed when I open dolphin?
<Daskreech> kubuntu: systemsettings ?
<kubuntu> yes but from Konsole?
<Daskreech> MariusKarthaus: Oh umm open dolphin and look to see if that really kills ksmsserver
<jamil_1> ppl, I think I am the chosen one
<kubuntu> ah its the same..
<kubuntu> silly me
<kubuntu> thanks!
<jamil_1> there hasn't been a glitch in my 5 minute usage my shiny new kubuntu installation !
<jamil_1> *of
<phiscibe> jamil_1: iwas gonna say sumpit, but i dont wanna jinx ya
<jamil_1> hehe
<MariusKarthaus> Daskreech: two problems. the first being that I can open dolphin a hundred times without a problem. But it happend 3 times today already, each time when i used the 'quick acces browser' on my taskbar to point to a folder in dolphin and poof. Second problem is that as soon as it happen all of KDE is gone, and the whole thing restarts to the login screen. So it is really hard to reproduce and even if I do, very hard to actually see
<MariusKarthaus>  why
<jamil_1> my sound is working OUT OF THE BOX, it picked my video driver automatically
<phiscibe> MariusKarthaus:  look in the system log or start dolphin from terminal so you can get an error message, open sysmte monitor (ctrl+esc) and see if all those dolphins every closed are are still running
<jamil_1> my first crash :(
<Daskreech> MariusKarthaus: check in ~/.xsession-errors
<jmichaelx> rekonq seems to be really crashy
<MariusKarthaus> Daskreech: I see a lot of these Soprano: "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"
<MariusKarthaus> Daskreech:  and I have some of these X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3
<Daskreech> Yeah I seem to get those all the time
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: what version is it?
<Daskreech> MariusKarthaus: those are the EE errors?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: 0.7.90
<Daskreech> Ah version 8
<Daskreech> Haven't tried that one yet
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: it works, but for me, on this machine, if it is left open and unused for a minute or two, it is then unresponsive and needs to be killed
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Oh that's ... actually how I prefer my web browsers but ultimately that's annoying
<jmichaelx> i guess it could be viewed as a feature... if that the behavior one desires
<MariusKarthaus> Daskreech: EE errors?
<Daskreech> MariusKarthaus: if you search for EE it should give you the errors. That's how they are marked in that file
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Browsers are the new antivirus for me
<wooter> whats a nice font for xchat
<MariusKarthaus> cat ~/.xsession-errors |grep EE |wc -l -> 0
<MariusKarthaus> no 'EE' errors in /var/log either
<Daskreech> MariusKarthaus: you can jsut grep -c  EE ~/.xsession-errors :)
<MariusKarthaus> Daskreech: yea I know, but that still does not get me any EE errors :P
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> oh wait >_>
<Daskreech> the ksmserver is closing that would kill kdeinit which would stop kdm
<Daskreech> so of course you logout
<nadim> Hi, I get a popup tellingm me that an ubdate for Oneiric is available. What is it and did anyone have problems with it?
<Daskreech> nadim: It's the new version of Kubuntu. The updated set of programs
<MariusKarthaus> Daskreech:  but a hard kill of ksmserver (i just tried it) does not give me the same result. killing ksmserver just drops me out of kde into the login again. But what I'm getting is a message from X (in ugly X style) that it could not *start* ksm server. even tough i was logged in and KSM server must have been running at that time
<Daskreech> nadim: Some problems but if you like you can wait a month or so for most of the issues to be resolved and then update
<Daskreech> MariusKarthaus: oh. sorry misunderstood
<Daskreech> Hmm not sure what X is looking for then. KDM should spawn Kdeinit which runs start_kde and all the rest of it. Why would X care at that point?
<Daskreech> Unless it's not X :-/
<Daskreech> but some early KDE check
<MariusKarthaus> Daskreech: here is what happens: 1) I'm happily working in KDE.    2)I open dolphin from the taskbar 'quick access browser' (the folder-browse-popup menu thing)   3) I get kicked back to ugly X with a single window that says "could not start ksmserver. check your installation" 4) i click OK..   5) kde restarts with login prompt
<MariusKarthaus> Daskreech: I forgot two steps: 3.5) yell words that can not be aired on TV and feel bloodpresure rising      and step 6) cry
<Daskreech> kry ?
<MariusKarthaus> Daskreech: crying.. it's this thing humans do when we are sad... for instance after a computer crash just caused you to loose the last two hours of brilliant work
<Daskreech> MariusKarthaus: I'm going to say ... ask in #plasma ?
<Daskreech> Does anyone know how to restart pulseaudio ?
<Daskreech>  I think it locked my soundcard
<MariusKarthaus> Daskreech: yea I think i'm just going to get some more info on what is happening tomorrow. I kinda hoped this was a know thing with oneiric. thank you
<Daskreech> MariusKarthaus: I've seen stuff like that before but not invoked from a user action so not sure what's kicking it in. If it's from a particular plasmoid that should probably be looked at (and traced)
<MariusKarthaus> I'll let you know once I know more / have a way to reproduce. Cannot spend too much time on it though. Maybe I'll just do a clean reinstall and hope that it does not exist after that
<shane2peru> ok, upgrade went smoothly so far.  continuing all the updates now, I opted not to do that during the upgrade process.  Is there something better than quassel for irc??  I always used pidgin, but since it was removed, I decided to try out quassel
<OpenSuseGuest87> how is kubuntu compaired to ubuntu, the unity thing keeps giving me issues, but is kubuntu just as easy to use as ubuntu?
<shane2peru> OpenSuseGuest87: it is very decent, it takes a little getting used to, but I actually am liking it a lot
<shane2peru> OpenSuseGuest87: take your time to learn it though, it isn't the same as Gnome.
<shane2peru> OpenSuseGuest87: I too jumped ship from the unity stuff.
<shane2peru> brb
<OpenSuseGuest87> i tried Arch and loved it but i want something where i can install stuff without reading pages in manuals, i installed ubuntu didn't like unity too many buggs, i installed opensuse 11.4 but its to outdated, I'm sitting here wondering is there any distro out there that is easy to use, up to date, and supports hardware with ease
<Daskreech> OpenSuseGuest87: it's less streamlined but more flexible
<Daskreech> If that makes sense
<OpenSuseGuest87> does kubuntu have the same repos as ubuntu?
<Daskreech> OpenSuseGuest87: Yes
<OpenSuseGuest87> can i install pithos on kubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> !find pithos
<ubottu> Found: pithos
<Daskreech> !info pithos
<ubottu> pithos (source: pithos): Pandora Radio client for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.10-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 131 kB, installed size 688 kB
<Daskreech> Then yes you can
<OpenSuseGuest87> its for gnome i didn't know if kde would go ewww no
<Unit193> Pianobar is also great for pandora, not sure if someone already said that
<Daskreech> OpenSuseGuest87: ha ha not anymore those years are far gone
<Daskreech> I can't remember if amarok has pandora as a plugin
<Daskreech> Might
<OpenSuseGuest87> opensuse's version is out of date and they like ping so and so to update it.  The only thing i like about opensuse is YAST i will miss that the most
<OpenSuseGuest87> they need to make a ubuntu based system with yast in it LOL
<Daskreech> :)
<eyal> How do I move stuff on my kde panel like I used to be able to do long ago?
<Daskreech> eyal: drag --->drop
<eyal> Daskreech: I have a digital clock in my systray with too big a font and its truncated, I can't seem to move the stuff on its left away from it to avoid truncation.. nor is drag & drop of systray doing anything
<phiscibe> jamil_1:  u still have running system>
<phiscibe> ?
<jamil_1> phiscibe: yup
<jamil_1> phiscibe: no crash yet :)
<OpenSuseGuest87> brb thowing away opensuse and installing kubuntu :D
<jamil_1> except one
<Peaker> Changing the font size of the digital clock seems very restricted or even impossible -- can only select from free-text combo box of fonts? what gives?
<Daskreech> Peaker: you clicked on the cashew on the panel? that puts it in edit mode
<shane2peru> ok, back, is there a better IRC GUI client for kde?  Using Quassel, and it is ok, but I like the highlighting and colors of pidgin
<phiscibe> what is system monitor's excecutablre name>
<Torch> phiscibe: ksysguard?
<Peaker> Daskreech: ah, that's what I was missing -- though it doesn't help with my digital clock truncation - it seems the clock is just buggy and doesn't compute its size correctly, and I don't see how I change its font size :(
<shane2peru> every time I upgrade/re-install I generally re-question the apps I'm using, and look for kde-centric stuff
<Torch> shane2peru: konversation?
<Daskreech> Peaker: could jsut try removing it and readding
<Peaker> What package manager is recommended for Kubuntu? synaptic is out of place, muon seems broken (doesn't do its own sudo properly)
<Daskreech>  should reflow the panel
<phiscibe> htnx
<phiscibe> thanks
<shane2peru> Torch: ohh, konversation, I forgot about that one, I may have to check that out.  Quassel has just never been to my liking
<Daskreech> Quassel is cool if you are heavy into IRC
<Torch> shane2peru: i've used konverstaion for years and love it
<Peaker> Daskreech: thanks, that improved it and it's now only slightly truncated
<Torch> shane2peru: though the quassel dev is buddy of mine ;-)
<phiscibe> man i launch  kysguard with sudo and the termial crash
<shane2peru> I'm a pretty casual irc guy
<Daskreech> Peaker: you can probably shorten teh task manager or something to get it
<Daskreech> phiscibe: why do you need sudo ?
<shane2peru> I haven't used konversation in years, I thought for some reason it wasn't kde4? or something?  somewhere along the lines it didn't install or something
<Torch> shane2peru: all wrong ;-)
<Torch> shane2peru: it's kde4 and it's great
<shane2peru> well, I mean before, sometime when I tried it something did't work, or maybe it was just replaced as default in kde.
<Daskreech> It's never a default in KDE it chooses to remain out of the default package mix
<Torch> shane2peru: konveerstaion is _the_ kde irc client
<Torch> shane2peru: kubuntu made a different choice for weird reasons
<Daskreech> It's still the default in the hearts of most people :)
<Daskreech> Torch: Konversation wasn't ready when they were shipping. Quassel was close but had a lot of problems
<Torch> Daskreech: quassel was qt-only at the time
<shane2peru> ok, I do remember distinctly liking konversation years ago.
<Torch> Daskreech: and they shipped k3b as kde3 app at the same time
<Torch> Daskreech: so that really isn't too much of an argument
<Daskreech> The Quassel developer went out of his way to make sure all the issues were fixed before launch. I think the Quassel team earned a spot on the CD
<Daskreech> Not much of an issue
<Torch> Daskreech: like i said, sput is a buddy of mine
<Torch> Daskreech: and he's great and so is quassel
 * Torch still prefers konversation.
<Daskreech> Yep me too
<Peaker> I've used Ubuntu/gnome for so many years now, coming back to KDE will take a lot of getting used to...
 * Daskreech would like if konversation could connect to Quassel core >_>
<Daskreech> Peaker: hopefully we will be around  to help
<Torch> Daskreech: it connects to ZNC and many other bouncers, that's more than enough for me
<shane2peru> Peaker: he he, join the club, I'm there with you
<Peaker> Seems somewhat better than 11.10's unity crap, though these rough edges are not nice :)
<jamil_1> where are the ppa stored by apt ?
<jamil_1> repo link
<shane2peru> jamil_1: they all get their separate file now.
<jamil_1> I just added one but cant find in source.list
<jamil_1> shane2peru: where ?
<shane2peru> /etc/apt/source.list.d/
<Daskreech> jamil_1: check the .d listing in /etc/apt
<shane2peru> man, I can't wait for these upgrades to finish so I can get back to my dual screen, this is driving me buggy!
<jamil_1> Daskreech: its not even in source.list.d
<Daskreech> jamil_1: :-o
<jamil_1> Daskreech: apt-get update shows it
<shane2peru> quassel doesn't render the :-o like pidgin does, does konversation?
<jamil_1> Daskreech: I think I should sleep now
<shane2peru> yeah, installing the 125mb of updates :)
<jamil_1> Daskreech: file is right there in sources.list.d
<Peaker> Google-chrome's fonts seem all weird in KDE.. Smaller/less readable
<Daskreech> shane2peru: It can. you can turn on emoticons in konversation I think
<Torch> shane2peru: it renders :-o like :-o... that's all it should do IMHO
<shane2peru> lol, :)  I like the smileys. JMHO
<Torch> shane2peru: what's next? mirc colours?
<phiscibe> if you go into desktop effects to advanced and make sure compsiting is set to open gle, enable direct rendering is off and Use Vsync is on it seems to help
<shane2peru> when all the updates get done, I have my list of apps to re-install that was removed, and going to include konversation
<shane2peru> Torch: mirc colors??  not familiar with that
<shane2peru> Torch: is that the colors for the different nicks?
<Torch> shane2peru: mirc (windows irc client) knows colour codes.
<Torch> shane2peru: no. with those, you can use colurs in your messages
<Torch> shane2peru: it's _terrible_
<shane2peru> Torch: no, I'm not that into it, just like to see smileys, adds a little character to bland chat
<phiscibe> shane2peru: the problem is even the base installs are wacky, its just a bug night mare, somebody needs a good never forget for the rest of their life dessing dwon
<jamil_1> Peaker: try this: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gmpnnplimbnbmdaigmnajmbdcinhpddj#
<licensed> hello. i'm trying to install jre.. I type apt-get install openjdk* and when i type java -version says not installed =//
<shane2peru> phiscibe: ?  I think you got the wrong nick??
<Daskreech> Peaker: Hrrm :-/ hinting perhaps?
<phiscibe> colors are good cause its like shouting with out caps
<phiscibe> oh yeah lol y
<phiscibe> y do u say shane2peru
<shane2peru> phiscibe: I didn't understand your post, and seemed relevant to another converstaion
<phiscibe> java -version might be for sun
<shane2peru> ok, I'm getting some warning about postgreSQL upgrading from 8.4 to 9.1, I don't even think I use postgre??
<phiscibe> open might have diffrent name like ojava -a im not sure
<Torch> shane2peru: postgres wants its storage converted on upgrade. if you don't use it, disregard the message.
<Torch> shane2peru: also, uninstall it.
<phiscibe> the kmail2 uses it i think
<shane2peru> that is what I was thinking, thanks torch
<Torch> phiscibe: akonadi _can_ use it, but it does not per default
<phiscibe> and maybe akanoid or what its called
<shane2peru> phiscibe, i don't use that either, so not a problem
<Torch> kmail2 does not by itself use a database
<Torch> i hope ;-)
<Peaker> jamil_1: thanks
<jamil_1> np
<phiscibe> yes akonadi is mysql and it links to all the  kde contact calander mail programs as storage
<phiscibe> well yeah not byitself, but in kubuntu it does
<Peaker> It's mainly the address bar font that's bad in google chrome -- not the pages themselves
<Torch> phiscibe: akonadi IS NOT mysql
<shane2peru> I have been getting lazy, and turning to GUI more and more these days, though I still love and appreciate the cli.
<phiscibe> it close
<phiscibe> /usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi
<Torch> phiscibe: that's a kubuntu thing
<phiscibe> that is what we were talking about
<phiscibe> kubuntu
<Torch> phiscibe: no. akonadi is a KDE project
 * shane2peru checks his channel to make sure he didn't accidentally leave the Kuuntu channel
<phiscibe> symantics
<jamil_1> Peaker: try messing with ~/.font.conf you may get what you need
<jamil_1> fonts
<phiscibe> peaker in chrome tell it to use the gtk themes and fonts, might help
<phiscibe> but chrome doesnt do fonts well, dunno why
<Torch> phiscibe: it's not semantics to me (and many others, i guess). i'm a KDE dev, but not a kubuntu dev.
<phiscibe> under linux
<phiscibe> its important to have a good taxonomy but at some pont if you look at something that walks has feathers and quacks u can call it duck like, im saying its duck like
<Torch> phiscibe: KDE is not for kubuntu. it's for any flavour of linux, BSD, MacOS and windows.
<shane2peru> Torch: there is KDE for Windows???  never new that.
<shane2peru> didn't know it was for MAC either.
<Torch> shane2peru: sure
<phiscibe> yes but i am trying to limit my scope abit and just deal with kubuntu,  i dont mean to speak heresy  im just upset i got 5 kubuntu installs, carpenters are finishing my office tommorow in am thinking i mahde a big mistake
<phiscibe> so my mind is and focus is narrow, looking at leaves and not forest atm soory
<Torch> phiscibe: that's fine, but please keep the generalisations to a mininum still ;-)
<phiscibe> all this unstable night mare how did it get like this,  policy kits are bussted start up damoens dont use right scripts there is dbus ibus ubus webus getoff thebus chaos
<phiscibe> and bulletproof x or what ever they call that crap is laugh at while it salts the wound
<phiscibe> at me even
<Torch> phiscibe: i know what you mean.
<phiscibe> the whole mess is revolving around glib-networking some how
<phiscibe> all across the linuxverse
<phiscibe> but  some of these bugs have been going on for months,
<latinlover> hi i need help kubuntu 11.10 wont boot
<phiscibe> latinlover: i realy hate when some one tells me to ready the Friendly manual, but go to the release notes page and read a bit, there is a problem with dbus because the /var /var/run folders are now in new locations , do something about the first, it makes X freeze, networking die, and a dozen other things fail
<phiscibe> and look here  http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/
<Torch> phiscibe: sounds like a typical early (k)ubuntu problem
<phiscibe> look and see if your default session got set to failsafe too, start another one
<Torch> phiscibe: been like that since i switches to kubuntu
<Torch> phiscibe: don't use the new version until it's been out a few weeks.
<latinlover> yeha but i olso have a disc image and is ton boot in eather
<phiscibe> its not kubuntu, its not kde its note gnome
<phiscibe> its LINUX same bugs across distros,
<Torch> phiscibe: at least there is no better alternative than kubuntu that i know of.
<phiscibe> the build and testing how they mask build and block them is fouled up
<phiscibe> ill keep my mouth shut on that torch...they might burn the heritic
<Torch> phiscibe: the processes are suboptiimal, there's too many releases too quickly and there's not enough money involved.
<phiscibe> i agree
<phiscibe> but i dont thik it will ever stop
<phiscibe> feature creep is especialy a driving factor in the linux world the need propels them
<phiscibe> one thing is X has a monopoly, at least with gnome and kde and the others there is some amount of competion, cooperative compmetion but its there
#kubuntu 2011-10-18
<shane2peru> any ideas???  http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/2090931   nvidia drivers failed to install
<shane2peru> used the additional drivers thing to install them
<Linkmaster> Hey guys, my kubuntu computer is not picking up my school wireless network. It was working just fine 5 hours ago at my house, and I haven't done anything to the system that would have changed this. I try "sudo iwlist eth1 scan essid HMA", which is what I've always used in the past to pick up the network when it was being spotty, but now it says 'no results'. I'm using my other computer in the exact same spot, and its connection is great(60%)
<Linkmaster> any ideas what to do here?
<shane2peru> brb, gotta reboot
<phiscibe> wit
<phiscibe> wait
<Linkmaster> Hey guys, my kubuntu computer is not picking up my school wireless network. It was working just fine 5 hours ago at my house, and I haven't done anything to the system that would have changed this. I try "sudo iwlist eth1 scan essid HMA", which is what I've always used in the past to pick up the network when it was being spotty, but now it says 'no results'. I'm using my other computer in the exact same spot, and its connection is great(60%)
<Linkmaster> any ideas what to do here?
<phiscibe> shane install  module nvidia_current and try the nvidia install again
<phiscibe> Linkmaster: start here  module nvidia_current
<phiscibe> gather yoru fortitude, its ugly this time
<phiscibe> sorry i miss pasted
<phiscibe> As reported by: http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/
<Linkmaster> I don't use nvidia, its broadcom/intel all the way down
<Linkmaster> and I'm also using 11.04
<phiscibe> i meant that for shane2
<Linkmaster> ah, okay
<phiscibe> but if that one isnt addressed first u cant go anywhere
<archcraft> massive problem i installed kubuntu and told it to download updates while installing and all that but the font is EXTREAMLY tiny when it booted for the first time
<phiscibe> god u got off easy archcraft
<archcraft> that doesn't help my problem
<phiscibe> there are 1000's if not 10's of thousands of bugs this time, sorry if im flip im bured out i so wanted all this to work
<archcraft> i guess all i can run is ubuntu :-( sucks cause i hate unity
<phiscibe> the bug storm is everywhere some nasty ones have propregated through all major distors
<archcraft> so i guess windows is the only solution lol
<phiscibe> careful, they burn heretics in these parts
<archcraft> how can they if their distro sucks
<phiscibe> kill the messanger types
<archcraft> i hate windows too but you cant beat the idea it works
<phiscibe> well if we go with your idea, it would be correc to say linux sucks, but mainly because of the code base going to peices, but maybe a good crisis is what is needed
<phiscibe> yes windows is stationary, not a moving target like linux
<jamil_1> who dares to say linux suck!
<phiscibe> again they dont like truth speak, we are talking about the computing world and what is going in in realtion to the distro we are using which is probably kunbutu as we are here, but say Windows and some of these ppl drop a load, and get their torchs
<phiscibe>  see hehe
<phiscibe> they will scream off topic off  topic (code for burn the heritic)
<archcraft> well if the distros can't install then yes linux has a major problem
<jamil_1> I wonder what sort of testing is done by cannonical etc before each release
<jamil_1> I hope they know about TDD
<phiscibe> the flash bug....This bug affects 3009 people. Does this bug affect you
<phiscibe> one bug, just ubuntu and the family
<jamil_1> phiscibe: what bug ?
<archcraft> well i can't even see anything on my screen without a magnifying glass so yeah flash is down on my ist of problems
<phiscibe> the flash plug in if left running say like hula or youtube eventualy eats all ram and segvaults, bricks system
<phiscibe> well not brick freeze
<phiscibe> think it is just firefox and maybe chrome, not sure
<phiscibe> mozila maybe
<jamil_1> phiscibe: havent seen such thing yet
<jamil_1> phiscibe: I am playing a video in chrome right now
<phiscibe> have to leave a flash player running
<phiscibe> it plays ok
<jamil_1> its eating 1.4% mem and 20% cpu
<phiscibe> ive been running you tube awhile and i think its not efffecting me now but it was
<jamil_1> phiscibe: yes, its playing fine
<shane2peru> ok, can't seem to install nvidia drivers??
<jamil_1> phiscibe: for how long ?
<archcraft> ok the font size is fixed darn nvidia driver
<phiscibe> i think installing ibus and manualy adding folders, then setting default locals fixed it here, but its maybe 2 hours left open but i got 5 gb ram so less for lots
<jamil_1> phiscibe: mostly I have listened to music on youtube, only 4-5 mins videos
<shane2peru> also seems I have 89 packages not upgraded, no GUI update manager, and apt-get upgrade, doesn't do it???
<phiscibe> shane2peru:   look in the package manager amd see it nvidia-common is installed
<Daskreech> phiscibe: The reason people say offtopic is because you end up masking people who need help
<jamil_1> phiscibe:  though I have observed kwin and Xorg eat up ur CPU time very quickly
<Daskreech> If you want to rant for hundreds of lines then an offtopic would be fine
<phiscibe> well shane2peru until somebody in the developer world has an epithamy and find the rooot cause(s) your gonna have problems
<Daskreech> If you want to help then a devel channel would be fine as well
<phiscibe> so they will run me out, one who has answered 4-5-6 dozen pleas for help since the 11.10 release out, for steeping back and telling every body have alook around
<phiscibe> rethink it all
<shane2peru> Daskreech: apt-get dist-upgrade?  that seems to offer a lot of upgrade
<shane2peru> upgrades
<Daskreech> phiscibe: That's fine but work still needs to be done. Take one problem and fix it
<Daskreech> shane2peru: probably would. Fixes tend to come shortly after release
<phiscibe> im try dude, but i sometimes would like to be rude and insult your mamma up front instead of in the middle cause then we can get over it and talk about computing
<archcraft> well no audio since the i have every HDMI profile EXCEPT 2 channel which is the only one that iwll work
<phiscibe> do you have a mix of analog and digital cablin garch
<phiscibe> archcraft:  i meant
<phiscibe> cabling
<Daskreech> Great :-) we get that there are problems. Across most of the stack. X is moutning issue but you can't break the whole world to fix it
<phiscibe> i got to change keyboards
<archcraft> nope disabled the onboard audio card as well i only have an hdmi cable going to computer
<archcraft> ubuntu has a 2 channel profile and this one has everything except 2 channel makes no sense
<archcraft> i gotta figure out how to get HDMI nr 2 output
<phiscibe> Daskreech: i agree fix can shortly follow, but ive been looking this hard, ive been burning midnigh oil, the bugs have been ongoing slowly overlook for months just pilling on top of another
<phiscibe> it seems diffrent now , critical mass
<Daskreech> phiscibe: yep consequence of more people using and less people wanting to work on stuff that is harder than a 4 liner
<phiscibe> it calls for a new model is what i feel and who wants to here that
<phiscibe> and i am biased as a user, which is also part of the problem
<Daskreech> phiscibe: a model of operating system?
<Linkmaster> so, I take it back, this computer has spotty connection as well, but I think I fixed it. any advice on my kubuntu computer(the one I mainly use) though?
<archcraft> lol i think its just people are getting tired of linux i mean they are going to things like mac and windows that just works out of the box
<phiscibe> a model of all of it  out of the box thinking
<Daskreech> phiscibe: Want to jump to offtopic?
<phiscibe> like that
<phiscibe> why does every body freak about off topic when we ar e talking so on topic it is spiritual
<phiscibe> thats in the box
<Daskreech> phiscibe: Cause this is a support channel
<phiscibe> YES
<Daskreech> Discussions otherwise can happen in offtopic
<phiscibe> transparecy seems to be a forieng thought
<Daskreech> how is it not transparent?
<Daskreech> offtopic is a more open channel than this one is
<Daskreech> That's the point of it
<phiscibe> because you wanna go to a room and discuus solutions when the best thing to give the MOST support is to talk in the open get everybody aware
<Daskreech> You are talking in a room right now
<phiscibe> optimize support channel, optimize information sharing, talk disucss collaobrate dont seperate the users like blocks of cde
<phiscibe> code
<Daskreech> You are doing the exact same thing
<phiscibe> but we can go over there im eaching a pesonailty disoder moment were is the chan
<Daskreech> #kubuntu-offtopic
<phiscibe> at least i have passion, stiffling passion isnte the answer , remember when computers wher fun
<Linkmaster> should I state my problem again? not wanting to press, but my computer needs to be working =P
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: please do
<Linkmaster> It won't pick up the wireless signal from my school. I've tried 'sudo iwlist eth1 scan essid HMA" which is what I always used before, when it was being spotty. I find it strange, since I was using the computer earlier today at my house without problems, so I know that the card works and all that. I'm using 11.04, and haven't done any system configuration(that I'm aware of) that would change this. Where should I start the troubleshooting proc
<Linkmaster> to get it fixed?
<Linkmaster> The computer is broadcom/intel all the way down, so they are all 'generic' parts
<Daskreech> I presume the interface starts up fine
<Daskreech> Oh what version of NM are you running?
<Daskreech> Is it a hidden essid ?
<Linkmaster> The most recent I presume, whichever version comes with KDE4.7.1
<Linkmaster> ^requote
<Daskreech> Guest52488: could you check please? :)
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<artur_> hello!
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<artur_> just installed kubuntu 11.10 - problems copying files from laptop to a USB flash. any clues?
<jamil_1> artur_: some error or what ?
<artur_> when i copy a file from the laptop off to a USB stick, the USB stick is empty even though it says "Copied OK"
<artur_> what gives, I'm thinking?
<artur_> is it a bug or what? i googled it, and it seems this issues has been around since at least 2008
<jamil_1> artur_: hmm never had such problem
<jamil_1> artur_: try copying from command line
<jamil_1> artur_: you may not have write permissions on usb
<artur_> jamil_1: the USB works perfectly under Win7
<jamil_1> artur_: no, some time kubuntu messes things
<artur_> too bad as I've just switched to Kubuntu from Ubuntu - cannot stand Unity/Gnome 3
<artur_> jamil_1: thanks anyway. cheers
<jamil_1> artur_: not that it will happen always or this IS the case now.
<Hganavak> if I already have Ubuntu installed, can I change to Kubuntu easily? Or does it cause lots of problems?
<Guest52488> Daskreech: ping
<Daskreech> pong Guest52488
<Linkmaster> Sorry, my nick was being a bum. what was the last thing you got before my network decided to boot me off?
<Daskreech> Hganavak: install kubuntu-desktop
<artur_> Hganaval: you can have KDE (Kubuntu) alongside Gnome (Ubuntu) with no problems
<Hganavak> How different is it to installing kubuntu from scratch?
<pauluntu_> i finally got hdmi audio working :D but i can honestly say kubuntu is not up to par with ubuntu its definantly showing features its behind on
<Linkmaster> Hganavak: its really easy. Just install it, logout, and select which environment you want. SInce you have a *buntu installed, all the core elements are already on your system
<Linkmaster> *install the kubuntu-desktop
<Hganavak> Does it work identical to a clean kubuntu install then?
<pauluntu_> why does opensuse use 400mb at idle and kubuntu >600
<artur_> Guys sorry to impose myself, but once again - does anyone else have any issues copying files from desktop to a USB stick under Kubuntu? I have this problem and it worries me
<pauluntu_> artur idk ill try one sec
<artur_> Hgavanak: yes it's essentially identical
<artur_> just install kubuntu-desktop and see for yourself. if you don't like you can always remove it
<pauluntu_> no problems
<artur_> pauluntu: sorry can you come again, i did not get what you said
<Peaker> Why is almost unnoticeable contrast considered the epitome of aestethics?  The default Kubuntu theme makes active/inactive window titles just barely differentiable. The volume indicator light white vs. slightly less light white, why??
<pauluntu_> i copied files from a usb to desktop no problems copied files from desktop to usb no problems and deleted files from usb no problems
<artur_> pauluntu: glad for you. for me though, it does seem to be an issue. when i copy files to a USB stick the system says "copied OK" but then i don't see anything on the USB, it's empty
<artur_> tried several times, to no avail
<pauluntu_> have you tried rebooting sometimes when i have problems that fixes them
<artur_> the USB is your regular USB, just like any other regular USB, formatted to FAT32.
<pauluntu_> i think ubuntu well all the buntu's atm are having problems
<pauluntu_> ah well mine is ext3 partitioned idk if that makes a difference
<artur_> ah OK, that might be the issue. but then again, FAT32 being the de-facto standard FS for USB drives, shouldn't (K)Ubuntu be agnostic to it
<Daskreech> Hganavak: Installing Kubuntu from scratch won't have the Ubuntu things installed
<TheEvilPhoenix> artur_:  are you sure its FAT32?
<TheEvilPhoenix> artur_:  what size USB stick/drive?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: sorry about my spotty connection
<TheEvilPhoenix> artur_:  from my experience, most USB drives >= 2GB are NTFS
<artur_> I'm sure otherwise it wouldn't work under Win7 - and it does work flawlessly. it's a 4 GB stick
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: It's ok
<TheEvilPhoenix> then i'll betcha its NTFS
<artur_> TheEvilPhoenix: you know WHAT - you might just be right!
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: what was the last you got from me?
<artur_> I completely forgot the FAT32 limitation on 2 GB
<TheEvilPhoenix> mhm
<TheEvilPhoenix> most drives at 4GB and up are default NTFS
<artur_> gonna check my USB as soon as I get to work today
<artur_> OK, woof, that eases things then! thank you kindly
<Daskreech> artur_: what's the problem?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Daskreech:  i dont think he has the NTFS packages installed ;P
<TheEvilPhoenix> artur_:  from what I could tell he was having issues using his USB drive
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: install the kubuntu desktop
<TheEvilPhoenix> er
<TheEvilPhoenix> Daskreech:  ^
<Daskreech> TheEvilPhoenix: He should they ship by default
<TheEvilPhoenix> and was thinking it was FAT32
<TheEvilPhoenix> Daskreech:  i've seen instances where it hasnt been installed by default :/
<TheEvilPhoenix> rare, but i've seen them
<artur_> TheEvilPhoenix: OK wait a sec - does it being NTFS change anything??? So OK it's NTFS, should it be a problem for Kubuntu to read this drive
<Daskreech> artur_: It shouldn't change anything
<artur_> ah, then I still have this issue to deal with
<TheEvilPhoenix> unless either the packages for NTFS didnt get installed...
<TheEvilPhoenix> or you have underlying hardware issues
<artur_> "packages for NTFS" - can you elaborate here please?
<TheEvilPhoenix> faulty stick perhaps
<Daskreech> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<TheEvilPhoenix> ^
<pauluntu_> why does kubuntu ship with terminal, xterm, and uxterm i mean its little things like that, that could help reduce bloatware
<maco> xterm and uxterm are part of the base *buntu because they tend to work even when everything else goes to hell
<pauluntu_> ok i got the audio setup although i dont see why kubuntu didn't work out of box like ubuntu did but how much ram do yall use while idleing mine is 600 something megs seems kinda high just for an os sitting there doing nothing
<maco> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<pauluntu_> free -m shows i have 3155mg free i have 4gb so thats even more been used than 600 like i though
<pauluntu_> weird i have used wine for world of warcraft on several distros but this is the first one where its all choppy and i have the ppa version of wow
<grade> hi guys
<grade> would like to ask my 11.10 prob
<grade> it seems my sound is not working after I upgrade to 11.10
<shane2peru> ok, missing a few apps in the repos, acroread and kfilebox?  I'm searching the web, but if you know something always appreciate the input.
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: just upgraded to 11.10 Oneric
<shane2peru> oh, and Chrome, not to be confused with chromium
<LINKSWORD2> Hey everybody, is there a way to FORCE a program to uninstall?
<LINKSWORD2> 0
<Peaker> when I change the volume, I get volume bars to appear -- but there's almost too little contrast to notice what the level is
 * Linkmaster slashes wrists
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: ok, because i think that adobe acrobat read was removed from the parter repo in natty.... am not sure how to install it now, but i imagibe the ubuntu forums would have an answer somewhere
<shane2peru> LINKSWORD2: how did you install it??
<Peaker> how do I change these colors? And why does KDE like low/undifferentiable-contrast so much?
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: does okular not do everything that you need it to?
<LINKSWORD2> Through KPackage Manager.
<Linkmaster> lets hope my connection will stay for more then five minutes this time. Daskreech: I believe that the network manager(KDE default) is the most current, with KDE4.7.1
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Right but then it depends on NM 0.9
<LINKSWORD2> However, when I attempt to uninstall it, I get an error that says I didn't provide the proper authentication. For which, I received no prompt.
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: well, in the previous version, it had serious printing issues, and wouldn't print
<Daskreech> Otherwise it gets a bit strange with hidden SSID (as I understand it)
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: okular would not print?
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: I can try it, acroread isn't a priority, just noted it on my list of stuff removed when I upgraded.
<Peaker> what's the KDE gksu?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: Hmm...it was working three days ago, when I was here before the weekend, and I don't recall having any updates. Thats why I think its wierd
<Daskreech> You are running it directly from the command line though so I don't think that it's the issue
<Daskreech> Yeah
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: no, not sure why, didn't have a whole lot of time to troubleshoot it, just installed acroread, but then again, I had printing issues.
<Linkmaster> I don't have any ready access to ethernet either, which will make it tricky at best
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: actually acrobat read 9 *is* in the partner repo.... do you have that repo enabled?
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: well, I checked my software sources, but didn't see it listed, anywhere, let me doublecheck
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: i'd encourage to try things again with okular... i generally prefer it, but acrobat reader 9 is available if you need it
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: I will certainly try it, I do like okular in general.
<LINKSWORD2> Sorry. I need to leave.
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: how are you connected now?
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: I do have Canonical Partners listed in my "Other Software" tab, and it is checked.
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: using a different computer, which is newer and has the school OS on it(kioskedmode openSUSE)
<Daskreech> nice :)
 * jmichaelx is mad at yet another KDE bug.... difficulty settings in ksudoku do not work!!!
<Daskreech> tell the admin congrats
<Daskreech>  glad to hear people using kiosk
<Linkmaster> nooo, I hate it I hate it
<Linkmaster> Its worse then using winblows
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: can you not 'sudo apt-get install acroread'?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: :-D it's great someone is using it though
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: KDE 4.7 as well?
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: actually I was checking out the nice shiny new Muon Software Center, I'm impressed, much like the Gnome Software center that I actually liked.
<eyal> Muon doesn't seem to sudo itself properly
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: ahhh.... i have to admit that i have only once taken a glance at muon, and have not ever used it yet
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: apparently I enabled it after I fired up Muon Software Center (MSC) because in apt it is showing up.
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: good deal
<shane2peru> Muon is working fine here,
<shane2peru> installing software, and selecting more to be installed, pretty slick.
<eyal> Muon says "This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided"
 * jmichaelx is probably too stuck in his ways to ever switch to muon
<eyal> on all operations
<Linkmaster> Why is that so great to you? D: and I want internet back on my kubuntu machine, which is amazing.
<shane2peru> ohhh, shiny notification in the Muon window when app is installed.
<shane2peru> Linkmaster: wicd (been my network manager for some time)
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Because kiosk is a useful tool for things like Internet Cafes
<Daskreech> You can connect from Kubuntu sometimes?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: nah, the openSUSE is gnome2. its barely efficient, and kiosk mode is useful for internet cafes, but not personal use.
<Daskreech> Oh bleah
<Daskreech> Boooo :)
<Linkmaster> and I have personal fondness for knetworkmanager, never had an issue I couldn't fix. and I can't get it because of lack of ethernet
<eyal> how do I get konversation to minimize to try when I close its window?
<eyal> or when I minimize it?
<grade> hi guys would like to ask my prob in alsa
<grade> my sound is not working when I upgraded to 11.10
<shane2peru> well, that was short lived, I broke Muon. :)
<grade> is there any solution for this prob
<jmichaelx> EyesIsServer: it is in the settings
<jmichaelx> oops
<Daskreech> eyal: should be an option for it I think
<jmichaelx> eyal: it is in the settings.  Behavior>General>
<mase_work> grade: probably but you haven't really given us much information to go on
<eyal> jmichaelx: I enabled System Tray, but if I close konversation window, I think it quit the app entirely
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: you BROKE muon?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: where should I begin the troubleshooting though?
<jmichaelx> eyal: hmmm, that should not happen
<mase_work> grade: can you see your sound card ? what information does alsamixer give you ?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: hmm well if iwlist doesn't list anything ...
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: iwconfig works?
<eyal> jmichaelx: maybe a crash then.. I'll try again
<eyal> yeah, probably, didn't happen again
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: well, it seemed to lock up, I finally got it closed, because I couldn't see it doing anything
<jmichaelx> eyal: good deal
<shane2peru> brb.
<grade> mase_work: i see, I just upgraded my from 11.04 to 11.10 then rebooted and It said that my alsa is not working
<eyal> so, how come the muon package manager/center both don't try to sudo their way into permissions, but just complain about permissions instead?
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: like other package managers, it may have a few things to do after installing/removing things, before it can be shut down
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: yep, just checked to make sure
<grade> lspci
<mase_work> grade: sure but that information doesn't help us. For example i upgraded my system and didn't get that, so it's not a generic issue.
<mase_work> grade: a quick google for debugging sound problems ubuntu returned this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<jmichaelx> wow, audio issues just keep pouring in
<eyal> I found some mention of "polkit" which I installed but still muon does not try to sudo
<grade> mase_work: so how can i see my sound card? and how can i used alsamixer?
<jmichaelx> grade: do you have multiple audio devices?
<grade> jmichaelx: just a built-in sound card
<mase_work> grade: the link i sent you should answer your questions and provide you with a starting point\
<grade> mase_work: ill chk your link first
<jmichaelx> mase_work: can you pastebin for me the output of 'lspci | grep -i audio'?
<grade> mase_work: thank you so much ill check it
<mase_work> jmichaelx: wrong person i think
<jmichaelx> oops (again)
<mase_work> grade: there are some additional links down the bottom too
<jmichaelx> grade:  can you pastebin for me the output of 'lspci | grep -i audio'?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: hmm Not .... sure ... I would say nm but I don't know what to run to test that from the command line
<grade> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<grade> that is the output
<jmichaelx> grade: ok, the machine i am using right now has the same audio device
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I just checked 'ifconfig' and eth0 is up and broadcast w/ multicast, and eth1(my wireless) is up and broadcast w/ multicast, but my lo is up and loopback w/ running. whats that mean?
<jmichaelx> grade: what do you see if you run 'alsamixer' in a terminal?
<grade> jmichael: i see ill check the link first above
<jmichaelx> grade: no problem
<grade> jmichaelx: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<jmichaelx> grade: hmm...
<grade> jmichaelx: it seems i dont have alsamixer
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: that things are working?
<Linkmaster> okay, so nothing there is borked..
<jmichaelx> grade: what version of kubuntu are you using, and was it a fresh install?
<Daskreech> at least drivers are loaded :)
<Daskreech> Right
<grade> jmichaelx: im using 11.10, i upgrade my 11.04
<Daskreech> THere is just the one wireless network?
<Linkmaster> I rescanned, nothing came up. and yes, not complaining about drivers, it was all working before. This is an oddity, one I've never seen before...and yeah, just the one
<grade> jmichaelx: its not a fresh install
<jmichaelx> grade: i assume your audio was working correctly under 11.04?
<grade> jmichaelx: yes it is working perfectly form 10.04 upto 11.04
<grade> jmichaelx: this is my first time to have this alsa rpob
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: it would be nice if somewhere it told me it was busy, I think I disliked that about the ubuntu software center too.
<jmichaelx> grade: are you able to access the phonon settings? System Settings>Multimedia>Phonon
<shane2peru> I'm assuming it is still working even though I can't see it, somthing is downloading a lot. :)
<grade> jmichaelx: ok ill check it, for a while
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: yea, i agree.... that sort of things can leave many people unsure about what (if anything) is going on
<grade> jmichaelx: i could access phonon
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: however it appears to be running fine in the background, because apt-get complains of being locked.
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: next step for troubleshooting?
<jmichaelx> grade: what do you see there? what is set as your music device, for example?
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: are you still unable to close it?
<grade> jmichaelx: i could see alsa default output; oss defaoult output; jack audio connection kit
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: no it closed, but not with the X
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: do you know the essid ?
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: but you are still unable to use apt-get?
<jmichaelx> grade: do you have pulseaudio installed?
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: right, and my network widget shows serious downloading going on.
<grade> jmichaelx: how could i check pulseaudio?
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: ok, that does not sound like expected (or desired) behavior
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: I will let it run it's course, then check after it is done.
<jmichaelx> grade: in the terminal, what output does 'which pulseaudio' give you?
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: for example, I selected wine to be installed, and then searched for other stuff, searched for wine again, and it showed nothing, I re-clicked install, and it started again to download it?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: yes I do, but when I scan using the essid parameters as well, it states that "eth1    no scan results"
<grade> jmichaelx: /usr/bin/pulseaudio
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: sounds like muon may be pretty buggy
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: I think it was working, I just jumped the gun on some stuff, I'm not a pacient person for computers.
<shane2peru> brb.
<jmichaelx> shane2peru: my patience can also run low :-D
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: and a flat iwlist eth1 scan gives you nothign as well ?
<jmichaelx> grade: so you do have pulse installed. in phonon, do you no see a device listed as 'internal audio analog stereo'?
<jmichaelx> not*
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: just checked, and yeah
<grade> jmichaelx: i could see none
<jmichaelx> grade: strange
<jmichaelx> grade: have you rebooted a few times since upgrading to oneiric?
<grade> jmichaelx: i agree, it is strange. i rebooted several times already, and when i logon it says that my alsa is not working
<jmichaelx> grade: what is output do you get for 'which alsamixer'?
<jmichaelx> (sorry as always for my manifold typos)
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: do you have nmcli ?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: :l....I really don't know
<Daskreech> can you try nmcli nm
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: ok, did install wine
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: well, I typed in 'nmcli' and a bunch of stuff came up, so I assume I do
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: try nmcli nm
<Daskreech> what does it say about wifi ?
<Linkmaster> RUNNING->running, STATE->disconnected, WIFI-HARDWARE->enabled, WIFI->enabled, WWAN-HARDWARE->enabled, WWAN->disabled
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: ^
<jmichaelx> grade: could you see anyting with 'which alsamixer'?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: did you hand write that?
<Daskreech> Wow ok I'm afraid to ask you to run nm-tool :-o
<Linkmaster> Yeahh, I screen-typed that
<Linkmaster> The arrows stand for what was under the capital things(which are actually capitalized)
<phiscibe> be nice if we someone added easy remote guest longons into their distro, for cases like this,
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: well, the state of nm-tool says 'disconnected' and my eth1 device is 'disconnected' as well
<Daskreech> But the carrier is on?
<shane2peru> is it me, or has FF7  increased it's speed?
<Linkmaster> Uhm....for my eth0(wired) it says under 'capabilities: carrier detect: yes"
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: yeah that's how I picked up the hand typing :)
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> Yeah that makes sense
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: but under eth1, it has nothing under 'capabilities:
<grade> jmichaelx: /usr/bin/alsamixer
<ForgeAus> what is quadros? just a square-based theme look or some kinda Linux flavour?
<phiscibe> real time operating system ForgeAus
<phiscibe> a brand name of one anyway
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Did you say if it's a hidden essid ?
<Linkmaster> It is a hidden essid
<Daskreech> ok
<Linkmaster> This troubleshooting is going somewhere though, so thank you for your help. What other ideas do you have?
<Daskreech> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid any
<Daskreech> try that then connect
<Daskreech> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid 'youressidhere'
<Linkmaster> I tried, but nm-tool still gives the same results
<Linkmaster> iwconfig states that the access point is not-associated
<shane2peru> smiley test :)
<shane2peru> yeah, got it working in konversation, that just brightens my day.
<shane2peru> well, night.
<shane2peru> ok, quick and hopefully easy question, I had a quick luanch folder brower thing beside my menu, someone stole it, does anyone know where it went?
<phiscibe> hey Daskreech, i dont have a dameon running in kubuntu 11.04 that monitores other dameons and makes a log, what is that app called?
<Linkmaster> shane2peru: it should be found with the rest of the plasmawidgets that can be found
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: anything to be done? D:
<shane2peru> Linkmaster: right, somehow I don't know the name of it, I looked but really not sure what to search for.
<Daskreech> not associated hmm
<Daskreech> shane2peru: lol ;)
<Daskreech> phiscibe: syslog ?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: ummm
<Linkmaster> shane2peru: righclick on the desktop, hit 'add widgets' then on the 'catagories' thing, click 'application launchers'. it should be right there, under Quicklaunch
<Daskreech> sudo ifconfig eth1 down ; sleep 10 ; sudo ifconfig eth1 up ?
<Linkmaster> sounds worthy of a shot
<Linkmaster> the  ;  mean a new command, or literally put that in there?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: both work
<Daskreech> ; is a command seperator
<Daskreech> it's the same as typing the command on the line below
<shane2peru> Linkmaster: nope, that isn't it either, I found Folder view, and that is almost it, but not quite, the other, I could quickly open menu, go through my folder structure and open a file
<Daskreech> just a way of running three commands on the same line
<Linkmaster> shane2peru: try reinstalling it
<Daskreech> shane2peru: quick access ?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech:  its the same as "&&"
<shane2peru> Daskreech: maybe that was it
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: No && will only run the next command if the first one is succesful. ; will run the next command regardles of what happened before it
<Daskreech> && is logical and dependent ; is not
 * shane2peru always forgets the difference between && and & therefore just uses ;  :)
<Daskreech> shane2peru: do you forget the difference between | and || ?
<Linkmaster> ah, very good thing to learn
<Daskreech> what do you do then? :-o
<shane2peru> nope, don't even know the diff. :)
<Daskreech> Well you could resort to named pipes but that's uuuuuber geek
<shane2peru> oh, wait, I do know what | is, that is piping, I have used that.
<shane2peru> quick access isn't it.
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: okay, that command went through w/o problems, what next?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: try the iwconfig connect again
<shane2peru> that is terrible, I can't beleive they stole that right off my desktop, right in front of my very eyes!
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: nothing :l
<kadoban> so, my wireless card worked during the install, but now in kde it doesn't do anything.  it just shows as "unmanaged", and doesn't let me join any networks.  how can i figure out why?
<kadoban> it worked in the last version of kubuntu...
<kadoban> it also sits for a very long time when booting at "Waiting for network configuration..." and eventually gives up
<shane2peru> Linux shanekub 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:56:25 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: sorry about that, someone tried to take my spoof
<rubyplusplus> Can you setup ubuntu one in kubuntu 11.10?
<well_laid_lawn> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<kadoban> looks like if i get rid of the wireless connection in /etc/network/interfaces, it now works.  that's a really bad default...wonder why it did that (set up my wireless with the settings from the install)
<kadoban> also wonder why it totally doesn't appear to work...
<brambleclaw> how do i view my current os?
<phiscibe> no sorry reading about bugs,
<Daskreech> brambleclaw: turn on the computer ?
<brambleclaw> right
<brambleclaw> LOL
<Daskreech> Seems like a good start
<cprgmswr2> what does kubuntu use for automount devices
<Daskreech> cprgmswr2: What level are you talking about?
<phiscibe> it uses a utility called fstab cprgmswr2, however, it seems to have been broken recently
<Daskreech>  The device manager will notify you, Solid will broadcast it and udev will do the actual mounting
<phiscibe> oh you mean as in plug in the device, not auto start
<Daskreech> Maybe
<Daskreech> cprgmswr2: do you mean mount when the computer starts up or after you plug something in?
<cprgmswr2> Daskreech: when you plug something in
<Daskreech> cprgmswr2: udev does the actual mounting if that's what you care about
<cprgmswr2> Daskreech: yeah, thats what I care about, its just interesting that kpackagekit says udev is not installed
<Daskreech> nice :)
<cprgmswr2> thats why I am pretty confused
<Daskreech> cprgmswr2: so you don't have a /etc/udev ?
<cprgmswr2> ah I do
<cprgmswr2> very very strange
<phiscibe> try dmesg | tail
<phiscibe> the udev bug iss ramant
<phiscibe> there muliple version is one problem
<phiscibe> there is one bug that cause udev to fail because of the a new folder stucture in  /var
<phiscibe> init.d startup scripts are broken in that they are not being replaced with upstart jobs
<Daskreech> or systemd
<phiscibe> so it dosent try to launch , wont work if it does unless you fix  /var, and one or two othere things
<phiscibe> im still on 11.04 but ive seen enought to know dbus gets worse
<phiscibe> dbus-daemon	[system] Rejected send message, 7 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.28" (uid=1000 pid=2378 comm="/usr/bin/plasma-desktop ") interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member="Sleep" error
<phiscibe> that one
<phiscibe> some kind of certificate or sercuiryt problem i think
<phiscibe> Daskreech: it was syslog, but the file name is rsyslogd
<phiscibe> had a doh moment
<phiscibe> what do you do when the service logging error messages is causing error messages
<Daskreech> Fix them?
<OerHeks> file a bug-report, but first try to reproduce your problem.
<Daskreech> OerHeks: You are assuming it's a bug :)
<phiscibe> yeah but how do i even see its output
<phiscibe> i have settled this system much, its far better than three days ago  OerHeks i was just sharig becuase it can mess with usb thumb drives as cprgmswer2 was dealing with
<Daskreech> phiscibe: why do you say it's throwing errors if you can't see anyoutput from it?
<phiscibe> i dont know for sure, its a good guess im thinking, it can get high cpu spikes
<phiscibe> and every other type of notification system has gone nuts, and it is not generating anything for one log file, which might just me configuration
<phiscibe> i think ive gotten rid of the flash bug, #1 on launchad, i have the bug where the journaling was writing every second for ext4
<phiscibe> i have had the dbus bug where the cd drives spin on their own, and if  you but in a usb thunb it reads writes like made
<phiscibe> and the gvfsd bug generating lots of read writes, every qt or kde app would generate error message at one point from qtnotify and ibus
<Daskreech> wow you've covered a lot
<phiscibe> installing ibus clear much of this up, but there are diffrent version running at same time, ibus daemon and ibus gconf,  i hade to set imput methoeds in locales to ibus and it lits even more ibus options that oren there
<phiscibe> dbus-daemon has 4 instances right now and some apps still dont see it two running as my user name 1 as root and 1 as message bus
<phiscibe> aand 3 dbus-launches
<phiscibe> at one point apps would not leave the process list on exit, i had like 20 kates
<phiscibe> there more i just understand yet
<phiscibe> even in a small way
<phiscibe> 5 pam-dbus-notify processes
<phiscibe>  and the policy kit seems busted
<phiscibe> i dot polkit-kde-auth and polkitd, which might be ok havnet read yet
<phiscibe> i dont even know where to begin on the init.d startups, i dont know where to look and see which are supposed to till be there are using upstart jobs
<phiscibe> and i realy think, why am i doing this at all, i mean i realy like kde, but the only productivy of this is my learing esotirc stuff
<phiscibe> feeding my inner nerd
<Daskreech> this is a clean install?
<phiscibe> yes
<phiscibe> of 11.04
<phiscibe> which, the upgrade to 11.10 wont start, which is probllably good
<phiscibe> a few programs would flat segfault, no other data
<phiscibe> but i dont have debug on
<phiscibe> gimp kate a few others, had to change the theme, start gimp, change it back, now its fine
<phiscibe> the cpu still seems hight though idle 20-40%
<phiscibe> rams ok
<phiscibe> ls-dbus-backend, so many process to feed dbus so much notificaiton
<Daskreech> what's keeping the CPU high?
<phiscibe> xorg ksysgaurd kwin, might but it might not be that bad as im bagning around and not realy idle
<phiscibe> but knotify seem s to high
<phiscibe> knotify4 and i have two of them
<phiscibe> which another thing is disturbing, i think that ALL  these start up stuff is starting TWICE one once each cpu
<phiscibe> so somekinda ureadhead bug
<phiscibe> every one that uses a start up script it seems
<phiscibe> why are there 6 getty
<phiscibe> looks like ksyslog is grabbing rsyslogd errors 10/17/11 03:33:45 PM	winky3	rsyslogd-2039	Could no open output pipe '/dev/xconsole' [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]
<Daskreech> There should be 6 getty
<Daskreech> Should only be one knotify though
<Daskreech> Unless you have two plasma desktops running
<phiscibe> /dev/xconsole does not exist.
<phiscibe> (I also had a failure to resume from suspend, with / remounted readonly and fsck at reboot; I do not know if this is related), thats so close to what all those fstab people are seeing
<phiscibe> two monitors with panel on both
<Daskreech> hmm still shoudln't have two knotify processes
<Daskreech> failure to resume is unfortunately too common
<phiscibe> that i got a hint one just havne got there, note that EVERY think with a startup scrit starts twice, but one seprate cpus
<phiscibe> akonadi_contact -2 avahi-deamon -2 dbus-daemon -2 and so on
<phiscibe> cupsd crypto cron cpust pgp-agent are just one each though, so i have to see what the diffrence in how they start
<phiscibe> one each of upstart-socket-bridge and upstart-udev-bridge  more udev
<mr-rich> Ok, the upgrade to 11.10 did not go NEARLY as smooth as the upgrade 10.10 to 11.04 ... I need to set a static IP (local class C) for this box for web development. I had it set up before and it worked. I've tried using the network setup tool to change it, but when I do, I can't get urls to resolve ... any ideas?
<phiscibe> mr-rich there is so much stranges its hard to get it out of fingers
<phiscibe> but i have few
<phiscibe> out of my fingers into chat that is
<Daskreech> mr-rich: check your /etc/resolv.conf ?
<phiscibe> start with this one, it foobars half the system
<phiscibe> http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/  if you dont like there solution there is another in the ubunut realse notes
<mr-rich> ... and my sound doesn't seem to work ... I hear two dings when I log in then I have nothing ...
<mr-rich> Daskreech: I didn't need it before ...
<phiscibe> it effects ubus thus about everhting
<Daskreech> mr-rich: ha ha if you were resolving names then you did unless you hand coded them
<phiscibe> are the dings the sound card of the little carboard speaker
<phiscibe> cat /etc/resolv.conf anyway something in the failed network manger is moving resolvn.conf around killing dns
<mr-rich> phiscibe: no ... from the sound card ... when I launch my tv card, I hear sound ... no system sounds at all ...
<phiscibe> dunno, was gonna say the good ole mixer volue and mute trick, but maybe pusle audio failing
<mr-rich> except for the 2 dings when I log in ...
<phiscibe> then again ive lots of people that have there volume set to zero after a boot, you might have that too and are getting a little sound before the event
<phiscibe> not only zero volume but muted
<mr-rich> phiscibe: mixer is not set to 0 ... tv card has shound ....
<phiscibe> cluless, some have luck deleting their pulseaudio configuration  .pulse and reboting
<mr-rich> Where are system sounds set?
<phiscibe> from a non X setup, not sure,  is it using the pulseaudio and gstreamer stuff or is it straign alsa on server install?
<phiscibe> if it is pulse audio there is a hidden folder in  /home/user/.pulse
<mr-rich> where do I assign system sounds to action, etc?
<phiscibe> on kubuntu phonon, no idea on server
<phiscibe> alsa has a suite of command line tools
<phiscibe> hey mr-rich im about to fall over
<mr-rich> phiscibe: then I suggest you get some sleep ... or stop drinking ... :)
<phiscibe> ive been taking nots and jaming them here, maybe its got a clue or too, http://kubuntu-experince.blogspot.com/
<phiscibe> need to drink more than i would arleay be in bed
<phiscibe> but most of the bugs are releated to the X envieronment
<phiscibe> u may be fine
<phiscibe> goodnight gl
<nafg_> Hello
<Daskreech> Hi
<nafg_> Can someone help me regarding Strigi?
<nafg_> ?
<Daskreech> No idea
<Daskreech> Maybe if you say what the problem is
<nafg_> It never runs.
<nafg_> Server self test says Akonadi and Nepomuk not registered in D-Bus.
<mr-rich> Ok, this is just plain wierd ... I have apache installed with a vew virtual hosts ... before I had set a static (local class C) ip to do development ... well, I can't do that now for some reason and I use DHCP to get an addy from my router. but ... and this is the wierd part, when I do an ifconfig, I seem to have an eth1 now ... and ... this is even wierder ... I can still ping the old static ip
<mr-rich> address and it still works in my browser ...
<mr-rich> oh ... all this happened since I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 today ...
<Daskreech> nafg_: hmm does nepomuk start?
<Daskreech> mr-rich: do you have an eth0 ?
<nafg_> Daskreech: Settings/Desktop Search says it's active.
<Daskreech> nafg_: so it says that's Nepomuk is on?
<nafg_> Daskreech: Yes.
<Daskreech> ok so what's the issue?
<mr-rich> Daskreech: yes ... eth0 has the addy assigned by DHCP ...
<nafg_> Strigi doesn't start, for one
<mr-rich> Daskreech: eth1 has no addy ...
<Daskreech> strigi runs pretty infrequently now a days I think
<Daskreech> at least for me
<Hganavak> Where're my sound settings in Kubuntu? I just downloaded kubuntu-desktop from Ubuntu, it's all working super duper perfectly except my sound's not working at all the little icon in the bottom right says it's on 100%
<Hganavak> My sound icon's red on my laptop though..
<Hganavak> Nvm figured it out ;)
<Daskreech> yay
<Daskreech> mr-rich: you are on dhcp you say?
<Daskreech> nafg_: if it says Strigi is not running in that configuration it doesn't mean strigi is not working. Just that it's not doing anything right now
<mr-rich> Daskreech: yes ... further research (from ip addr) shows 2 ips ...
<Daskreech> at the same ethernet card?
<nafg_> Daskreech: Well it's definitely not working.
<nafg_> But I can't really deal with it now...
<mr-rich> Daskreech: yes ... on the same card ... eth0 has 2 ip addys ...
<mr-rich> Daskreech: in 11.04, I assighed a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces ...
<Daskreech> nafg_: alright it's not super crucial in any case
<mr-rich> Daskreech: I have since deleted that file ...
<Daskreech> Ah ok :)
<nafg_> It is, PIM apps don't work
<Daskreech> for strigi ?
<Daskreech> ah well nepomuk maybe
<Hganavak> What do I need to instal to be able to play mv4s?
<zzillezz> vlc plays that ?
<SunTsu> are there things that vlc doesn't?
<zzillezz> of course, it doesn't give you the best picture quality  out of the box :-)
<Hganavak> Just tried to install VLC and get the message 'This Operation cannot continue since the proper authorization was not provided'
<Hganavak> As far as I cant see any prompts or anything? Where would it be? Sorry only been using kubuntu for about 30 mins
<SunTsu> Hganavak: maybe you didn't install kdesudo although that should be default
<bbeck> At the command line:  sudo apt-get install vlc
<SunTsu> Hganavak: just use su in a terminal and do "apt-get install vlc"
<SunTsu> and maybe "apt-get install kdesudo" just to be sure
<Hganavak> Says it was already installed
<Hganavak> And I could grab it through terminal but I may as well fix this problem, otherwise Software centre's useless
<geokal> hi,can someone plese tell me where is the update manager in kubuntu 11.10?
<TheLastProject> geokal: It's called "Apper"
<TheLastProject> geokal: Not sure where in the menu it is located, but typing Apper in the Kickoff launcher will let you find it
<geokal> ok i had to install it first..no apper in the menu
<AndroidLoverInSF> i want both unity and kde for 11.10, but i'll mainly be in kde. is it ok to install ubuntu, then install the kde-desktop? or vice versa. does it make any difference with regard to getting updates, etc?
<well_laid_lawn> either way works fine
<dijonyummy> cool
<Daskreech> AndroidLoverInSF: they both work. Makes no difference they live side by side but don't interfere with each other
<ForgeAus> lol progress quest is a little, uh non-intgeractive...
<ForgeAus> grr interactive if I Can type it right
<Guest7596> Hi, I recently installed kubuntu-11.10 (first time with ubuntu) and was pleased so far. However, one thing was disturbing and that is that the HDD LED lightly blinked every 2 seconds. Just a faint blink, almost like a weak hard beat. Other ppl experienced this problem too apparently, although I am not sure if it is indeed the same. I tested some configurations and settings and _finally_ found out that stopping dbus got rid of that blinking!
<Guest7596>  Of course, DBUS is vital, so any ideas?
<ForgeAus> you mean to say your problem was that your computer was working?
<Guest7596> ForgeAus, It is actually idle. It is just a faint blink so not like it is the case when the PC is working or the HDD is heavily accessed...
<ForgeAus> idle? maybe your not doing anything but does DBUS know that?
<ForgeAus> it was probably just doing its job...
<ForgeAus> I doubt its anything to be alarmed about
<Guest7596> ForgeAus, I didn't experience such a behavior previously with my gentoo. It was quite old, so maybe something in DBUS/KDE/etc. changed in the meantime, but I don't think this is the nice way to have this LED weakly blink every 2 seconds...
<ForgeAus> while I agree, its not something I can do anything about...
<Guest7596> No problem :) Maybe someone else has an idea on that?
<axel56> Hello Kubuntu user
<axel> Hello Kubuntu User
<axel> Hallo yoga
<joel> hi, i have a massive problem with kmail 2
<joel> when i open it, i don't have any "folders"
<ForgeAus> file -> new -> addfolder?
<Guest93113> ForgeAus: actually its getting worse, i get a fatal error now when starting kmail
<pritesh> any one can explain me how apt-get works ?
<ForgeAus> ok well that I don't know how to fix
<ForgeAus> pritesh, it uses wget or something to retrieve a package then dpkg to add it to the system
<ForgeAus> when you use a command like sudo apt-get install packagename
<pritesh> yes that i know
<ForgeAus> ok what don't you know? because I probably don't too :)
<pritesh> bt i want to know if i use "apt-get install vlc" it will install vlc but how it can call the server and then fetch the proper package and from where
<Daskreech> pritesh: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<ForgeAus> (you can also edit that in muon if you have the same Kubuntu version I have (possibly packagekit or adept on older versions)
<pritesh> daskreech,  thanx
<seshagiri> Hello everyone, i did a fresh kubuntu installation after the release of 11.10. When i tried to install kipi-plugins from source, i found following errors: http://pastebin.com/0nb5SUWK, which i didn't find during my preivous installation. I guess, The problem is with kde 4.7, such that some dependancies are not satisfied. Could some one please help me out?
<pritesh> forgeaus, oj,,,,
<seshagiri> I've already asked to #digikam and #kde-imaging, but no-one responsed yet!
<Daskreech> seshagiri: I'm assuming you ran apt-get build-dep ?
<seshagiri> Daskreech: yes
<seshagiri> Daskreech: i've also installed some dependancies manually
<pritesh> thnx everyone
<Daskreech> hmm build-dep should pull in all the sources you need to build that package assuming you aren't on trunk
<seshagiri> I am not on trunk. Last time i've installed it without any fail and within few minutes. But i guess they've made a lot of changes in the 11.10. And that may be one of the cause!
<Guest93113> ForgeAus: deleting all kmail and akonadi configs solved the problem
<AlexDevilLX> Hello my little frendie
<Daskreech> hi
<Daskreech> seshagiri: true. What is wrong with the kipi-plugnis package for Kubuntu ?
<AlexDevilLX> ok
<AlexDevilLX> Gnome 2 is dead
<AlexDevilLX> WTH is plasma
<Daskreech> Officially it's the 4th state of matter
<seshagiri> Daskreech: I don't know . The instructions given in kipi-plugin's documenation is not updated and also no one blogged about the changes!
<AlexDevilLX> wazzzup is plasma?
<AlexDevilLX> i like AmaroK icon
<Daskreech> seshagiri: Did you try the Kubuntu packaged kipi-plugins ?
<AlexDevilLX> how to compiz-config in KDE?
<Daskreech> AlexDevilLX: same was as in Gnome but it of course only works if you are running compiz
<Daskreech>  which doesn't get run in KDE by default
<seshagiri> Daskreech: I didn't get you? You mean installation from Kubuntu-repository?
<Daskreech> seshagiri: yes
<AlexDevilLX> Daskreech: how to?
<ForgeAus> you no longer need compiz in kde
<ForgeAus> desktop effects do much of what compiz used to
<AlexDevilLX> ok, i like compiz, metacity how to use them in KDE?
<seshagiri> Daskreech: I am developing a plugin. So i have to install it from source. No  other choice
<ForgeAus> just replace the window manager (kwin) with compiz or metacity
<Daskreech> seshagiri: fair enough :)
<ForgeAus> generally you run wmname -replace
<Daskreech> AlexDevilLX: press alt+F2 and type default
<ForgeAus> (ie fluxbox -replace, or kwin - replace or metacity - replace, etc... )
<AlexDevilLX> runed reconq
<Daskreech> apachelogger: ping. Can you send a minion to assist seshagiri?
<AlexDevilLX> i cant open compiz-config
<seshagiri> Daskreech: Thanks brother. I found a solution. It can only be installed in home folder.  Last time i tried in a sub folder under home folder.  But this time it didn't work
<AlexDevilLX> compiz --replace
<ForgeAus> check your package manager
<ForgeAus> there will be a kde configurator for compiz somewhere
<AlexDevilLX> gnome-system-info
<ForgeAus> if not I think there is a desktop effects app... not sure what package it comes in
<ForgeAus> gnome? no idea... this is kubuntu, mostly based around KDE...
<seshagiri> Daskreech: I've got class now! See ya. You guys are real open source contributors :) Thanks again. :)
<Daskreech> AlexDevilLX: try kinfocenter
<Daskreech> seshagiri: see you thanks for being patient and helping out
<apachelogger> Daskreech: lolwut?
<Daskreech> apachelogger: never mind
<apachelogger> you know
<Daskreech> It worked out
<apachelogger> you are the third person to tell me to never mind in like 30 minutes
<Daskreech> something about dependency issues building kipi-plugins
 * apachelogger feels unneeded now
<Daskreech> apachelogger: cause we don't want your mind. We want your body
<apachelogger> c'est terrible
<Daskreech> c'est magnifique!
<jtr__> hello!
<jtr__> i have a problem - a very minor one
<jtr__> kopete crashed, i tried to report it via the bug wizard ( which i think uses dr.konqi to find suitable debug packages) - i 'ok'ed everything till it failed to authenticate
<jtr__> and this happens everytime !
<jtr__> can someone tell what i should do?
<aneeszaki> hi..anyone managed to run wine with the new kernel?
<Guest7596> How can I stop the NetworkManager to test something? kubuntu.-11.10
<Guest7596> Don't want to remove it completely but just disable it for a moment.
<AlexDevilLX> kde main commands?
<Guest7596> AlexDevilLX, Some more details please :)
<Guest21022> Greetings everyone and anyone
<Guest21022> I can use a little help.
<Guest21022> I broke something and when I plug a USB thumb drive. I get nothing.
<Guest21022> No pop ups on device found
<Guest21022> I have a light on the thumb drive
<Guest21022> Anyone?
<Guest21022> Awake?
<GirlyGirl> Guest21022: Yes, I just came could you repeat your querry
<Guest21022> I am trying to figure out how to get thumb drives to show in Kubuntu 10.4.3
<Guest21022> It used to, and not sure if I did something
<SunTsu> Guest21022: what does dmesg tell you? Is there anything about sdX being plugged in?
<Guest21022> I was trying to use my mp3 players and they owuld not auto mount
<SunTsu> Guest21022: if you need to paste something, please use a web paste service
<Guest21022> On emoment
<GirlyGirl> Guest21022: Does this occur with all pendrives ...
<Guest21022> Theres too much to cut
<Guest21022> But is the last the newest?
<Guest21022> Says new device
<Guest21022> New high speed SUB device using...
<SunTsu> Guest21022: Guest21022 that's good. Maybe you just removed the usb widget from your status bar
<Guest21022> ehci_hcd
<Guest21022> What widget am I looking for please?
<Guest21022> I've been her ein the past and gotten no where.
<SunTsu> Guest21022: Some widget with usb symbol - I don't know it's english name
<Guest21022> I have been currupted by my years of windows use.
<Guest21022> Is there a web page with widget info?
<Guest21022> Mybe onbe called Dvice Notifyer
<SunTsu> Guest21022: could be, yes, should be some usb sign inside a circle
<Guest21022> I so want to make this my main system.
<Guest21022> But I am slow
<SunTsu> Guest21022: take some time and have courage to explore and experiment
<Guest21022> No, dont think it i s device notifyer
<Guest21022> Not a questiojn of courage. A question of patience
<James147> Guest21022: do they show up in the places panel in dolphin?
<Guest21022> Dolphin open
<Guest21022> Under mount?
<Guest21022> Media?
<James147> Guest21022: in the places panel on the left side of dolphin
<Guest21022> Under File it has Folders
<Guest21022> The basic ones listed that make up the OS
<Guest21022> Bin, boot, CDROM
<Guest21022> dev, etc
<Guest21022> home
<Guest21022> lib
<Guest21022> lib32
<James147> Guest21022: does running 'sudo fdisk -l | grep "^Disk /dev"'  list it?
<Guest21022> How do I open an dos window?
<Guest21022> Xterm
<James147> Guest21022: konsole is the terminal in kde
<Guest21022> Just shows the main hard drive
<Guest21022> Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<Guest21022> I am remembering osme of the commands
<Guest21022> I have let my linux skills slip
<James147> Guest21022: and you ran it with the drive pluged in?
<Guest21022> Yes
<Guest21022> Always likes the highlight function where you dont have to copy
<Guest21022> liked
<Guest21022> Except figuring chit out like this woulod drive me binkers
<James147> Guest21022: then unplug it, plug it back in and run dmesg, see what it says
<Guest21022> I just duid
 * James147 has to go now ^^ 
<Guest21022> If I can figure these ast couple things. I will switch to my Kubuntu box.
<kavurt> skype doesn't show my video when I talk with someone. but when i go to skype options, and click on test webcam, it works. what can i do?
<ForgeAus> how do I find winelib path?
<ForgeAus> the default /usr/lib/wine doesn't seem to work
<moetunes> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jamil_1> ForgeAus: which wine
<ForgeAus> its ok I just found it
<ForgeAus> lib32 instead
<NCS_One> hi
<ForgeAus> funny its amd64 lubuntu lol
<ForgeAus> hey NCS :)
<NCS_One> when doing a very large update a friends computer shuted down, now when I try to start kubuntu after the login I get an error. Here is the report: http://paste.kde.org/135079/
<NCS_One> what can I do to fix it?
<moetunes> NCS_One:  have you tried to redo the update?
<NCS_One> moetunes: the update didn finnish
<NCS_One> but how do I do that?
<moetunes> that's why I asked if you'd redone it
<moetunes> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade from a tty if you have to
<NCS_One> moetunes: no need for an internet connections for that?
<moetunes> NCS_One:  if you have repos that are on the net you will need a connection
<moetunes> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<NCS_One> damn
<NCS_One> I only can start in console mode or in Recovery mode
<NCS_One> and don't know how to start intern in that :(
<moetunes> ethernet should be ok
<NCS_One> moetunes: I'll try
<moetunes> luck
<NCS_One> thanks :)
<Peaker> How do I add a custom application launcher to the KDE panel? This used to be so easy with older KDE's
<Peaker> I dragged the script icon from dolphin to the panel -- now I get an ugly icon that I can't seem to change like it used to be possible
<ForgeAus> there is a launcher plasmoid
<Peaker> what's a "plasmoid"?
<ForgeAus> "widget" for plasma panel
<ForgeAus> (Plasma is the desktop including the panel that replaced kicker)
<Peaker> I liked kicker :-P
<ForgeAus> so basically anything desktop theme, widget or activity is Plasma...
<ForgeAus> although I guess stuff like window decorators, and some other stuff is more like kwin than plasma...
<Peaker> I can't find any launcher
<Peaker> Adding "Application Launcher" gives me another K menu in there :-(
<ForgeAus> its clled quicklaunch
<ForgeAus> not application launcher
<ForgeAus> although there is that too but its a kmenu or replacement
<ForgeAus> (called kickoff)
<ForgeAus> (although personally I prefer lancelot)
<sh1nobi> hi all
<ForgeAus> hey sh1nobi :)
<sh1nobi> whay my kubuntu 10.04 cannot play video format
<sh1nobi> what must i doing
<ForgeAus> uh maybe you don't have the codec?
<ForgeAus> try getting vlc that plays bascially anyhting you can throw at it
<NCS_One> right
<sh1nobi> please im newbie
<NCS_One> the only thing I don't like about vlc is that I cannot move the subtitles out of the image
<ForgeAus> sh1nobi can you install an application?
<Peaker> is there a concensus the new KDE stuff is better than the stuff that was there 3-4 years ago? I'm pretty sure the older stuff was nicer :-P
<sh1nobi> vlc cannot open
<sh1nobi> kaffein
<ForgeAus> yes kaffeine is a video player
<Peaker> The screen is so loaded with noisy visual details, so distracting...
<sh1nobi> Kplayer
<ForgeAus> but it sounds like you don't have what you need to play it there
<sh1nobi> Kmplayer
<ForgeAus> it may be from the restricted packages, if you install vlc it should be able to play there
<NCS_One> sh1nobi: what the file format?
<sh1nobi> .avi .mkv .mpeg .flv
<sh1nobi> all movie or video cannot play
<NCS_One> hmmm strange
<AD> Wow. Suitably large attendance.
<sh1nobi> help what must i install
<Peaker> How do I change the default alt-tab behavior to show a simple window list of icons like earlier, and not a trapezoid of the current window?
<ForgeAus> system settings
<ForgeAus> I think its in dektop effects
<jamil_1> anyone tried this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyagJDU0MzY&feature=watch_response ?
<Peaker> thanks
<jamil_1> sh1nobi: you have tried vlc ?
<sh1nobi> yes
<sh1nobi> but vlc has install but cannot open the program
<jamil_1> sh1nobi: what happens when you open vlc ?
<sh1nobi> the flv cannot running
<sh1nobi> just blank black and then close
<NCS_One> sh1nobi: maybe this last post can help you https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/26956
<AD> I'm wondering if I might have made a bit of a rookie error with my 11.10 install. Clicked to install nautilus-dropbox in Muon, and it's been stuck at 96% / committing changes for a good 10 minutes or so now... Anybody got an idea what I might do to sort it?
<sh1nobi> ok NCS_One
<ForgeAus> so using raster graphics speeds up kde but no ogl?
<ForgeAus> raster means bitmaps only right as opposed to vector graphics which is lines, etc...
<jamil_1> but x11 itself uses ogl.  no ?
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<AD> Anybody? Thoughts on Muon getting stuck? I don't want to just kill the process, in case I break something.
<zemlyak> о привет
<Unit193> !ru | zemlyak
<ubottu> zemlyak: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<zemlyak> hi all^_^
<zemlyak>  /join #kubuntu-ru
<roland> Hi.   I'm writing a bash script, I want to run it directly from dolphin (double-click), the script needs to know in which folder it is located, under ubuntu PWD variable is set to the correct folder(/home/Projects/folder-where-script-exists/) but in kubuntu it is set to some random /home/roland/Documents/ ... anyone know how to get the  correct PWD variable like in ubuntu?
<SunTsu> roland: kde afaik has a "run this in directory" option, if you set this to what you want CWD should be as you expect it to be. In addition: CWD never can bei wrong, because that's what's the current working directory is at that moment
<roland> SunTsu: where can I find the  "run this in directory"?  nautilus needed a separate plugin but dolphin?
<SunTsu> roland: right-click onto that script and edit it's properties
<roland> SunTsu: I don't know if I'm blind or what, but I can't locate that kind of setting
<SunTsu> roland: maybe you need to add a program runner for it and click on that instead of the script itself
<roland> SunTsu: using a program runner indeed works, but there are too many scripts to create runners for everything, any way to automate runner creation?
<roland> SunTsu: ok, I found a quite simple solution to my problem... I can get the scripts location from $0,   I don't know how I didn't remember it
<SunTsu> roland: er, yes, forgot that too. dirname $0 dhould do the trick
<roland> that should be quite portable across *buntus
<SunTsu> probably portable across all POSIX compatible systems
<roland> even better
<Guest76282> Daskreech: ping
<JuJuBee> Is there a screen reader for kde?  I see orca for gnome...
<Linkmaster> I'm back. Still have no internet with my kubuntu computer, but I will have a chance to wire it up today, so I"m going to do that
<JuJuBee> I need help. My classroom computers are having some trouble. Students cannot open google chrome or firefox and surf the net. They can with links2 and rekonq. FF and GC seem to hang .
<szal> any messages when starting from terminal?
<JuJuBee> let me check.
<shane2peru> hmm, kfilebox, doesn't seem to work on 11.10, installed this way:  http://maketecheasier.com/install-and-use-dropbox-in-kubuntu/2010/12/24  and doesn't seem to come up
<JuJuBee> szal: upon further testing, it seems it is related to nis.  I have a local user on the computer and it can surf just fine.  It is only the NIS users that cannot.  ANy thoughts?
<martin__> when I try to install Kubuntu on my lagtop there is no "install next to Windows" option - why is that? on another computer I can see and select it
<aleeepc> hello, i'm having problems with wifi connection. I'm using kubuntu 11.04 on eeepc 1000h, and I can't connect to my university wifi. Wifi requires wpa, eap-peap, mschapv2, but when I try to connect with the network manager it continues to prompt for credentials. What can I do?
<genii-around> martin__: Is the installation media a usb stick?
<JohnFlux_> Hi
<JohnFlux_> I just install kubuntu, but it still boots straight into windows
<JohnFlux_> I don't get any grub meny
<JohnFlux_> In 11.10
<szal> lagtop..  lol
<martin__> genii-around: no, it's a CD
<martin__> genii-around: the same CD works on my other laptop
<martin__> (which happens to be of the same brand and the same model)
<genii-around> JohnFlux_: Did you install from inside Windows using the Wubi installer? It may be using the Windows boot manager and not grub
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<martin__> hi
<genii-around> martin__: Yes, odd. Does it have some different partitioning scheme/full C:\ possibly?
<martin__> genii-around: C:\ is not full, only about 15% is used
<martin__> the partitioning should be the same
<genii-around> martin__: Same Windows version on both laptops?
<martin__> yes
<martin__> genii-around: is there any applications I can use from the inside of Kubuntu to partitionate?
<martin__> Kubuntu's installer can't resize, only format
<genii-around> martin__: The installer can only resize filesystems that it has a driver loaded for, etc
<szal> martin__: you cannot resize mounted partitions
<genii-around> And that, too
<JohnFlux_> genii-around: nope
<martin__> but it's a live CD? can't it resize them then?
<JohnFlux_> genii-around: I booted off the dvd, did rescue, and reinstalled grub.  That worked
<JohnFlux_> Now it doesn't boot for other reasons
<genii-around> JohnFlux_: Did you put grub on mbr?
<JohnFlux_> genii-around: when reinstalling?  yes
<genii-around> JohnFlux_: OK. Sometimes people put it on a partition by mistake, like sda1 sda2 or so on instead of sda
<JohnFlux_> Now it's hanging on "Checking battery state"  when booting
<JohnFlux_> it's a desktop machine
<genii-around> JohnFlux_: Ah. If the video has some issue, this is usually where it hangs.
<genii-around> martin__: You might want to try with the gparted livecd to grow/shrink your partitions
<martin__> genii-around: yeah I thought of that too, but then I'd have to download another X00 MB - isn't there any application that I can install on my live system?
<martin__> for instance, what does GParted use?
 * szal keeps a grml CD handy for stuff that cannot be done from within the installed system
<JohnFlux_> genii-around: "startx" says:  nvidia_173 not found
<genii-around> martin__: gparted is the application itself. The livecd for it is bundled with many filesystem drivers so that it can work on a lot of systems
<martin__> genii-around: ok, I guess I'd have to try that then... cheers
<genii-around> JohnFlux_: If your eth0 is active, perhaps then to sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<JohnFlux_> yep just doing that now
<genii-around> JohnFlux_: Looks like the nvidia dkms module was not built for your current kernel, etc
<JohnFlux_> genii-around: well nvidia-current wasn't installed at all
<BluesKaj> isn't the nouveau driver still default on fresh installs?
<BluesKaj> with nvidia graphics
<genii-around> JohnFlux_: since it is saying 173 as version, probably was a different packagename ( -current is something like 280 )
<genii-around> Work, back in 5-10 minutes
<JohnFlux_> genii-around: install nvidia-current  and remove --purge nvidia-173
<JohnFlux_> genii-around: now it works
<genii-around> JohnFlux_: Ah, good.
<ghostcube> hmm anyone has th same problem, the systemsettings default webbrwoser alsways changes to rekonq ? doesnt matter if you change it to something else
<alvin> It was changed to rekonq after the upgrade, but I was able to change it back to opera-browser without any problems.
<aleeepc> hello, i'm having problems with wifi connection. I'm using kubuntu 11.04 on eeepc 1000h, and I can't connect to my university wifi. Wifi requires wpa, eap-peap, mschapv2, but when I try to connect with the network manager it continues to prompt for credentials. What can I do?
<ghostcube> hmm it always changes to rekonq for me after closing and starting systemsettings again
<BluesKaj> ghostcube, try this , sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<ghostcube> oh ok, havent thought about this :)
<ghostcube> will try later
<Guest61623> Why can't i drag and drop multiple files in an archive to extract them?
<Guest61623> Where can I find some video tutorials on kubuntu.  There are some things that just feel backwards
<alvin> Guest61623: I don't understand. You can drag and drop multiple files from ark. Just tried it.
<desktop> hello, i've just upgraded to kubuntu 11.10, and i don't have the Folder View layout for the desktop anymore :(
<Guest61623> then mine must be screwy
<Guest61623> also, what is the shortcut to open dolphijn?  I can't stand going to the k menu every time I want to browse my drives.
<alvin> desktop: Cashes -> Unlock Widgets -> Add Widget (Folder view)
<Guest61623> Cashes?
<alvin> Cashew, (typo)
<desktop> alvin: Cashew? :(
<Guest61623> Oh. the yin tyang looking thingy?
<alvin> Yes, it's called a 'cashew' :-)
<Guest61623> Okay. Thanks.
<Guest61623> Where can I drop the link so that it isn't so obnoxious?
<desktop> alvin: can't find the Folder view widget :(*
<Guest61623> That's taking up Waaayyyy too much desktop.
<alvin> desktop: When in the Add Widgets bar, type it in the search
<desktop> alvin: it doesn't show up
<desktop> alvin: i've also tried to look for it in the "get new widgets" thing but it doesn't show up either
<alvin> Guest61623: Unlock Widgets -> Right click on the application menu -> open the menu editor -> go to Dolphin -> Advanced -> Set your preferred shortcut
<desktop> alvin: is there another way to get it?
<Guest61623> What?  The Kmenu?
<alvin> canis_76: the command is 'kmenuedit'
<canis_76> in the terminal then?
<alvin> desktop: It's in the 'File Systems' category
<alvin> canis_76: Yes
<canis_76> Now the terminal i can work with.
<desktop> alvin: i only have 4 widgets there and folder view is not one of them
<alvin> desktop: Install 'plasma-widget-folderview'
<desktop> alvin: it's working, thanks :)
<canis_76> that just opened up,....wait.
<alvin> desktop: You're welcome
<desktop> alvin: but why can't i download it from the "Get new widgets"window?
<alvin> desktop: No idea. Does that even work?
<desktop> there are some widgets to download there ^^ never used it though
<canis_76> Ahhh.  meta+D make much more sense to me than no short cut at all, or any of the other options
<badserii> Hello. Can't get romanian standart keymap in KDE. Usually I had few choices (with cedilla, commabelow, etc), now I have just 2: german romanian and romanian default. Please advice.
<canis_76> When I drag and drop something from another drive to the desktop I expect that to translate into a " copy to desktop"  How do I make that heppen on kubuntu?
<alvin> badserii: You can set the keymap system wide with # dpkg-reconfigure console-setup KDE will let you select different keymaps, but I can 't help you there.
<canis_76> Long story short...is there any way to set up kde so the mouse navigation/usage works like gnome, mac, or windows as opposed to all freaky?
<Riri> Amazing new http://goo.gl/lBJYo
<Riri> http://goo.gl/lBJYo
<Riri> Long story, new end at http://goo.gl/lBJYo
<badserii> alvin: thank you
<alvin> canis_76: I always copy files by using the command line. Is it that different? I'd suppose drag and drop works in Dolphin. Your desktop folder view is probably just the same.
<arthur_> nick ForgeAus
<testing> Does anyonw know any good programming channel?
<ForgeAus> no plasma-scriptengine-kimono for oneric?
<ForgeAus> good question testing :)
<canis_76> I can understand the whole permissions thing, but using cmdln is tedious for me.
<testing> Need help with printing truthtable in java :P I have beginning on it, but my mind is limited
<testing> ForgeAus: :P
<BluesKaj> testing, which program langauge, there are several chats?
<testing> i tried java channel, but need invitation
<chuckf> When I use krunner to lauch Konsole by typing in 'terminal' about half the time krunner crashes when I've typed out to about 'termin'. I've found many similar bugs but no solutions that work. This has been an issue for about three versions for me now.
<canis_76> when I try to drag and drop a folder it just offers 2 options.  Neither of which I'm interested in.
<testing> BluesKaj: Java, but it is not programming language specific
<testing> BluesKaj: It is general help how to use for-loops to print a truthtable with grinds
<canis_76> I mean if I'm doing work on 2 units at once I should be able to use the mouse to get things done fast.
<alvin> canis_76: I see what you're trying. There's a difference between drag and drop to the plasma desktop, or to an actual directory (in folder view widget)
<BluesKaj> testing, if you need an invite on freenode , maybe a java chat on a differnt server ?
<testing> BluesKaj: Which server?
<testing> BluesKaj: i tried #java, but maybe it is something else?
<BluesKaj> testing, dunno ,do a search
<alvin> chuckf: I'd search http://bugs.kde.org . I can't reproduce yours. If you can send a stacktrace to the tracker, you might find similar bugs.
<Nightrose> hey folks
<phiscibe> me too, hi ppl
<Nightrose> i just upgraded my kubuntu installation and am greeted with a lot of problems :(
<genii-around> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Nightrose> first of all: on boot i get a message saying "waiting for network configuration...."
<Nightrose> genii-around: sorry - was waiting for it to boot to that point
<Nightrose> upgrade to oneiric
<Nightrose> i'm not connected by cable but only wifi
<Nightrose> then i get a message saying "waiting 60 more seconds" and something
<genii-around> Nightrose: The network configuration thing should timeout after a while, yes.
<Nightrose> genii-around: can i turn this off? i'd rather not wait that long every time i boot
<Nightrose> when i log in i get the next problem:
<genii-around> This message often happens if you have manual entries in /etc/network/interfaces
<Nightrose> i shouldn't - overwrote it during upgrade
<chuckf> alvin: As I said, I've found similar issues but no resolutions. The problem is intermitten so I may see it 10 times a session or not at all. And I've only seen it with the one command
<Nightrose> "warning: cannot open consolekit session: onable to open session: failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: something i can't read
<genii-around> work..back at my computer in 5-7 minutes
<chuckf> Nightrose: I found I had to recreate my wifi settings after the oneric upgrade
<Nightrose> chuckf: i have so many problems i can't even do that yet :(
<Nightrose> so after the above error...
<Nightrose> plasma starts and kded crashes
<Nightrose> then akonadi complains
<Nightrose> then phonon
<Nightrose> :/
<Nightrose> i don't even know where to start looking for fixes tbh
<canis_76> I can't grab more than one thing in ark!
<canis_76> How are you supposed to multi-select files?
<ghostcube> Nightrose: are u using wicd for networking? this is crashin plasma at the moment
<Nightrose> ghostcube: i used it a while ago nut no longer
<Nightrose> *but
<phiscibe> the network just died weird
<Nightrose> ghostcube: but you might be on to something - there is wicd solid stuff in the kded crash backtrace
<ghostcube> Nightrose: try to move .kde folder to kde-old and try to login
<phiscibe> its not a network nanager problem per say
<Nightrose> ok...
<ghostcube> it worked for me, no idea if it will work for you
<phiscibe> though thatss the end result, its all the stuff network manager rides mostely the notification system
<phiscibe> Have you just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot and now getting the “Waiting for network configuration” message followed by “Waiting up to 60 seconds more for network”? This then might be accompanied by a black blank screen.
<Nightrose> phiscibe: sounds like what i have yes - how do i fix it? :D
<Nightrose> ok moved .kde and rebooting
<phiscibe> its becuase the /var /var/lock /run /ect are in new locations so half the system tries to write to locations that dont exist so it just wiats
<phiscibe> Nightrose:  i posted the link
<Nightrose> phiscibe: i must have missed the link - can you post it again?
<phiscibe> ah sorry my net died
<adarshajoisa> in the system tray, the battery icon is hidden (i need to click on that arrow to see it). How can i unhide it? (i'm using kubuntu11.10) i couldn't drag it to the tray with my mouse
<phiscibe> here is the official bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/858122
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 858122 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,In progress]
<Nightrose> thx
<phiscibe> here is one soluting http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/
<Nightrose> will have a look - thx
<phiscibe> and here is a quot off the release notes, PRE INSTALL $ sed -i -e 's#/var/run#/{,var/}run#' -e 's#/var/lock#/{run,var}/lock#' -e 's#/dev/shm/#/{dev,run}/shm/#' <profile>
<Nightrose> well - moving .kde seems to have made it worse
<Nightrose> :(
<phiscibe> yeah move it back its not in .kde
<phiscibe> but after you fix that, then  you can see the rest of the bugs, happy happy joy joy
<Nightrose> man... :( i need that machine for work tomorrow
<Nightrose> i shouldn't have upgraded...
<phiscibe> adarshajoisa: right click chose system tray options
<phiscibe> Nightrose: i started too, but aborted after i saw some of the bugs floating around, im ussing 11.04 still but 11.04 is just as bad
<adarshajoisa> phiscibe: oh, i'm a noob! :P thanks, got it.
<Nightrose> phiscibe: :/ this is just bad...
<Nightrose> anyway thanks for your help - let's see how far this gets me now
<phiscibe> the human race is all noobs
<adarshajoisa> phiscibe: :)
<mr-rich> The upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 was not NEARLY as smooth as the previous upgrade ...
<phiscibe> kubuntu looks so nice too, it lend to a great work flow, it doesnt intimadate people in my cirlce that are windows centric, but when you takes make up off  you just wanna put ibakc on
<phiscibe> 3 days agao i couldnt do anything it was so locked up
<mr-rich> the cashew "tool box" icon at the top right sez "unnamed" ... is there a way to change that?
<phiscibe> mr-rich: not sure i undrstand
<phiscibe> i hover over mine and it the tool tip says toolbox, but it has no text under it
<mr-rich> phiscibe: upper right corner of the screen ... mine sez "unnamed"
<adarshajoisa> mr-rich: right click on ur desktop and select activities. u'll get a box at the bottom with the activities listed.
<adarshajoisa> now, there'll be an activity that says unnamed. click on the wrench icon at the bottom right corner, and u can rename it as u want
<mr-rich> adarshajoisa: thanks. Activities is new to 11.10, right? Just what do they do?
<adarshajoisa> if u just want to hide that cashew rectangle, you can try dragging it to the right. u'll get just the cashew icon on the top right corner with the text hidden.
<phiscibe> yeah what those activities, each one you add creates like a new virtural desktop that will keep all its widgets running and you might forget they ar there
<phiscibe> no 11.04 had them
<Nightrose> phiscibe: i can't do step 5 from http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/
<Nightrose> phiscibe: i get a function not implemented error
<adarshajoisa> mr-rich: i'm not sure. i've been using opensuse with kde, and activities were there in kde 4.6 if i remember correctly. :)
<phiscibe> they are like custom workspace for the job at hand, like i dunno a thumbnail view for working with photos, or a pim view for contacts
<phiscibe> Nightrose: you get that when you do what?
<Nightrose> phiscibe: rm -rf /var/run /var/lock
<adarshajoisa> i guess they can open applications specific to what you're working on, like photos, but i've never used them myself. :P
<phiscibe> Nightrose: you have to get a non x logon
<phiscibe> might have to drop out of x alotghter
<Nightrose> phiscibe: ok
<phiscibe> and remember these changes this is a dirty fix, an new updtate might not respect it
<phiscibe> so if a fix comes in updates and u have fixed it alread, the fix could break it
<Nightrose> yeah
<phiscibe> This is the House Jack built
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, phiscibe , the tutorial tells the user to drop to a TTY first
<Nightrose> BluesKaj: i did
<phiscibe> i mean its realy simple in a way, jsut folders in the wrong place,
<Nightrose> but the non-working session is still going
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, ok then maybe kdm is running , sudo service kdm stop
<Nightrose> phiscibe: BluesKaj: ok no X but still getting the error
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> no dice
<Nightrose> still getting "rm: cannot remove /var/run/vmblock-fuse/dev: function not implemented
<Nightrose> and the same with /blockdir instead of /dev
<Nightrose> any ideas?
<phiscibe> no
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, sorry , beyond my expertise
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you maybe?
<phiscibe> try to make the directories needed, leeave the old ones in place
<Nightrose> ok
<phiscibe> Nightrose:  read the thread here, all of it, get coffee, relax and enjoy it, like reading a newspaper
<phiscibe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/858122
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 858122 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,In progress]
<Nightrose> i don't think i'm ready for that today...
<phiscibe> i here ubuntu 5 is almost rid of bugs
<phiscibe> bet a new network manager and live with out dbus
<phiscibe> but no notificaions is goona work
<phiscibe> or just use iwconfig and manualy bring up the network
<phiscibe> find an obscure tool for the command line called ceni, it is a bloohound at bringup a network
<phiscibe> no optimal ideas, all involved time, and getting dirty with technolgy and details
<ForgeAus> ugh how do I put kde in my gac?
<alexdevillx> Hi all
<alexdevillx> I dont get Effects in kubuntu 11.10
<alexdevillx> it writes coundnt apply the effects
<alexdevillx> Hello?
<Nightrose> phiscibe: no dice :(
<alexdevillx> Can anyone answer me
<BluesKaj> alexdevillx, Have you installed the recommended driver in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers ?
<alexdevillx> no
<alexdevillx> BluesKaj: i'll try
<Nightrose> well great...
<Nightrose> i guess i'll go and reinstall
<Nightrose> :(
<BluesKaj> Nightrose, perhaps an alternate install will work better
<petete> does anyone know a good starter book on databases?
<alexdevillx> BluesKaj: Thanks
<alexdevillx> KDE is awesome
<alexdevillx> whats the best cube shortcut?
<BluesKaj> alexdevillx, glad you enjoy it, but it still has problems on my setup
<alexdevillx> gnome 3 is bad
<alexdevillx> Whats the best Cube effect shortcut?
<BluesKaj> no shortcuts , you have to select it in desktop effects > all effects
<alexdevillx> hell
<BluesKaj> kmenu>computer>system settings>desktop effects , alexdevillx ...it's not so difficult
<alexdevillx> i know
<alexdevillx> shift+tab cant work
<alexdevillx> cant get an empty shortcut
<alexdevillx> ok, i'll use default
<BluesKaj> alexdevillx, I place the system settings app in the panel , that's a shortcut for me
<alexdevillx> no
<alexdevillx> i mean something instead of ctrl+f11
<nadim> Hi, I get a popup telling me that an update for Oneiric is available. Did anyone have problems with it? Do you recommend it?
<adarshajoisa> nadim: I updated my system and seem to have no problems with it. Check out the details of the update and update if necessary
<BluesKaj> alexdevillx, well it your , but do some research first ...everyobody has different tastes and methods of custoimizing a desktop.
<BluesKaj> it's your decision
<BluesKaj> nadim, there are problems , but a lot depends on your hardware on this release
<alexdevillx> got it to win+tab
<KingSphinx> Just did a fresh install of Kubuntu last night (seems Ubuntu doesn't like it when you install the Kubuntu desktop, then try to remove Unity). All is well so far, but polkit-1 has the odd tendency to crash upon shutdown.
<alexdevillx> Ok, AmaroK works faster than Banshee
<alexdevillx> Can anyone tell me how to use plasma?
<KingSphinx> Also, is there a fix for KMail 2's crash upon startup?
<nadim> thank you for your answers. could you give me an example of a problem due to hardware? I have a pretty plain box that is 3 years old.
<george__> Hello everyone. I'm facing this (http://askubuntu.com/questions/65911/ppa-404-error-after-upgrade) too and I'm wondering if that's anything to do about it or just wait or even disable the ppa again.
<KingSphinx> Is it just that PPA or is it every one?
<george__> KingSphinx: There were others too (some ppas were automatically disabled on oneiric update), I've reenable most of them, but some are returning me 404 error when sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade.
<genii-around> Odds are those ones don't have Oneiric packages
<george__> genii-around: I thought the same.
<phiscibe> yeah the ppa probably points no natty but your sources got set to point to oneiric, so 404
<alexdevillx> Viva la gloria
<phiscibe> kmail2 bug is in realease  notes, probably filed migration and the database structure fouled
<kartick> hello buddy
<bubus> hola
<kartick> can any one help me to watch online tv
<kartick> how can i do so?
<BluesKaj> !miro
<BluesKaj> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.3-2 (oneiric), package size 825 kB, installed size 4432 kB
<kartick> miro can help me?
<kartick> well i am trying
<BluesKaj> kartick, there are other webtv apps , miro is first one I thought of.
<kartick> BlueKaj: well buddy can u tell me names of others?
<BluesKaj> check your package manager , kartick  search for tv , or tv internet  , that type of thing
<phiscibe> xawtv is kinda the basic, its a bit primatvie but sometimes that means stable
<avihay> xbmc has some access to online content and channles
<phiscibe> im sorry i diddnt read that right kartick, you said watch tv online, my mind just though TV tuner, xawtv is not an online video viewer
<phiscibe> maybe hulua or shoutcast
<chiara> hi ... i have the problem whit size character
<chiara> i have change from ubuntu to kubuntu
<chiara> but for some application i have problem with size charater
<phiscibe> apt-cache search pycryto
<phiscibe> man my brain is dead
<neo69> hi
<neo69> can someome help me to make work the Ricoh card reader
<chiara> hi ... i have the problem whit size character
<chiara> but for some application i have problem with size charater
<chiara> but for some application i have problem with size charater
<FloodBotK2> chiara: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> chiara: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexdevillx> Got it
<alexdevillx> Samba works
<neo69> can someome help me to make work the Ricoh card reader
<mr-rich> why is it that I now have 2 icons telling me I have updates?
<mr-rich> in 11.10
<OerHeks> choose one ?
<mr-rich> OerHeks: I do ... I close one, but it always comes back ...
<OerHeks> i guess that won't work, do the updates ?
<mr-rich> There's only one update and I'm not going to apply it since the update doesn't work right but the old one does ...
<diego21> hi all
<diego21> why opengl dont work on kubuntu 11.10?
<diego21> it compile correctly...but when I run my little program...it shows a windows broke
<diego21> its a window that shows what its below it, as if its transparent
<ForgeAus> seems to work for me
<ForgeAus> at least glxgears did
<diego21> i use glut
<ForgeAus> glut?
<diego21> well...freeglut3
<diego21> glut library
<ForgeAus> OpenGL Utility Toolkit, ohhh kay
<diego21> I have installed all necesary packets
<ForgeAus> I know basiclly nothing about it
<diego21> I should have run errors or something
<ForgeAus> hmmm SDL is an alternative?
 * ForgeAus shrugs
<ForgeAus> try the glxgears application first (you might need to install mesa-utils or something like that)
<diego21> Its for class practices
<diego21> I installed it, its needed for opengl support
<ForgeAus> so does glxgears run?
<diego21> I cant use it, have no choice about that :(
<diego21> Its for classroom work
<ForgeAus> ok kinfocenter?
<ForgeAus> what does that say about your video capabilities
<diego21> sure...all worked well with kubuntu 11.04
<diego21> have to go, thanks for ur attention ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> I'm using the amd64 (although technically I have an intel processor, but apparently AMD64does EMT64 too)
<diego21> take care
<ForgeAus> you too
<diego21> bye
<piotrn> Hello, i'm in need of some suggestions, after upgrading to 11.10, i cant get the kde to work
<piotrn> kdm is ok, i can login, but as the plasma is about to get up, i get black screen
<piotrn> sometines the logon sound plays ok in the background
<piotrn> removed x server and everything on top of it, installed it again, did not help
<piotrn> graphisc driver is radeon
<piotrn> logs dont say anything meaningfull, xorg log has no EE
<ForgeAus> uh maybe the x-server channel could help you better? not sure what channel I can check
<spacebug-> when I chose "start with empty session" on login, that is just for programs right? Not widgets also?
<piotrn> ForgeAus: the problems seem plasma related to me, I'll ask on kde
<mimo_> hi, when I use mount -t ecryptfs, where are those keys needed stored?
<ForgeAus> if not check #xorg
<ForgeAus> they might know how to tackle it
<claydoh> spacebug-:  correct, applicztions only
<spacebug-> ok good. And thx for your answer
<alexdevillx> i like
<adarshajoisa> i have a wireless network at home (using WPA2). The network manager on my kubuntu 11.10 doesn't store the network even though i ask it to connect automatically when i connect. When i open the Network Connections, it contains a long list of networks (all the same) one for everytime i connected to it. How do i make it remember the network and connect to it automatically when it's available?
<adarshajoisa> btw, if i open any of the stored networks, the SSID is changed to "j" instead of the actual network name, and i can't change it back.
<phiscibe> is there a term out there that has more sytax highlighting
<Paxin> oops
<phiscibe> realy i just want cat to do it
<alexdevillx> gtkpod for KDE?
<phiscibe> amorok has some of that function, but it out to run fine in kde
<alexdevillx> i need to sync video with ipod classic 6g
<Phoenix][> Hi there, since upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10 libreoffice no longer displays its icon in the panel, but uses a generic "X" icon instead. Any ideas where I may start looking what's wrong?
<Phoenix][> This happens only on one of two upgraded machines, though...
<MeanderingCode> Oh boy.  For the first time in years, i'm looking at other distros...Upgrading broke my azureus config, along w/ video and compiz problems
<MeanderingCode> grrrrrrrrrr.  i have better things to be doing than fixing things that worked great before
<MeanderingCode> on that note...anyone here have success running compiz over kde?
<BluesKaj> MeanderingCode, most ppl don't bother with compiz anymore , desktop effects usually fills the need ..dunno for sure but I thought I saw someting about compiz being depracated on  kubuntu 11.0
<BluesKaj> 11.10
<MeanderingCode> BluesKaj: it's broken, that's evident
<MeanderingCode> but neither unity nor kde desktop effects get me 1/3 to the functionality i had w/ compiz
<eeefchen> i like gnome3^
<MeanderingCode> eyecandy aside, i had a highly configured window and workspace management setup
<MeanderingCode> and breaking compiz so you can mess w/ other compositing features may be enough to drive me to another distro
<MeanderingCode> even though i've been happy here for years
<BluesKaj> functional window dressing ...suppose it has some merit
<ForgeAus> gnome3? its probably going to be gnubuntu!
<ForgeAus> since unity seems to have taken over ubuntu
<MeanderingCode> ForgeAus: that's a great name :)
<eeefchen> gnome 3 is great on my netbook
<ForgeAus> yeah also a play with GNU :)
<MeanderingCode> precisely
<ForgeAus> I still think there should be a stepbuntu
<ForgeAus> officially
<ForgeAus> (or nextbuntu if you like)
<ForgeAus> windowmaker/gnustep-based
<ForgeAus> of course fluxbuntu isn't official but there is one!
<genii-around> ForgeAus: I'm pretty sure fluxbuntu was abandoned somewhere around 9.04
<ForgeAus> possibly, I haven't been keeping track of it
<ForgeAus> I just knew it existed
<ForgeAus> uh how do you find kubuntu from the ubuntu.com page nowerdays?
<phiscibe> what are you looking for teh download the wikie the relase notes
<ForgeAus> no I'm looking for kubuntu from the ubuntu page
<ForgeAus> you know ubuntu.com
<phiscibe> ForgeAus:  i jsut looked it does look like they scoured all the derivativfe linkes
<phiscibe> derivative
<ForgeAus> yeah kinda hidden
<phiscibe> found it
<phiscibe> on the project seciton
<phiscibe> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/derivatives
<phiscibe> project then about
<BluesKaj> beware of derivatives ...don't forget the wall stret collaps of '08 :)
<ForgeAus> lol you do realize kubuntu is one of them :)
<BluesKaj> been on kubuntu since '06 , referring to kde4?
<ForgeAus> Kubuntu doesn't so much feel like a derivative, it also doesn't feel the same way as PCLinuxOS's KDE distro
<ForgeAus> (like KDE's just been slapped ontop of PCLinuxOS
<BluesKaj> never tried PCLinux
<ForgeAus> although Kubuntu pretty much is kde slapped ontop of Ubuntu's base, it feels far more deeply integrated
<ForgeAus> and uses pretty much exclusively KDE alternatives...
<phiscibe> but it still is a derivative, but sometimes lables stiffle thought when structure cloud vision
<ForgeAus> I prefer to think of it as a sibling :)
<phiscibe> taxonomy needs some rigor, but sibling works,
<phiscibe> lets call it a box, and lets but lin in the box
<phiscibe> then think out of the box
<markit> hi, upgraded to 11.10 from 10.04. I have nepomuk disabled, I don't like that stuff at all, but now I've a notification message telling me that is not running. How can I avoid this? Is very disturbing
<phiscibe> markit: i feel for ya,
<phiscibe> where do the messages appear?
<phiscibe> in the notifier on the tray
<PooshhMao> hiya
<markit> near the clock, do you knoe the (i) icon?
<markit> yes, notifier tray
<PooshhMao> question
<markit> (sorry, don't know the right names of a lot of stuff in the UI)
<PooshhMao> i'm a happy kubuntu user but I'm having some problems with it on a laptop
<phiscibe> the thingy at the bottom works for me
<markit> phiscibe: what do you mean? you were able to disable this notification?
<PooshhMao> it's an asus 1215n, and the issue is it slows down drastically irregularly
<BluesKaj> to me kubuntu is becoming a separate entity , like ubuntu is to debian , not quite there yet , due to the gnome/unity probs that seperation appear wider than before
<PooshhMao> i do a top and see a lot of processes consume a lot of cpu
<PooshhMao> weird thing is if i unplug the power it tends to stabilize after a short while
<phiscibe> markit: i have it so the error does not occur, but im an on 11.04 still, BUT you can disable the notificaiont
<PooshhMao> maybe something to do with acpi?
<phiscibe> dbus more likely
<markit> phiscibe: in 11.04 I did not had this issue
<phiscibe> PooshhMao: which proccesses
<PooshhMao> depends, sometimes it's compiz, or plasma-desktop
<PooshhMao> could be anything
<phiscibe> markit:  ive had diffrent issues, but if u want to disable it till they fix it it isunder sysmte settings manage notifications and the semantic desktopo
<markit> I see, thanks for the tip, maybe if is a recognized bug better wait for a fix
<phiscibe> PooshhMao: hit  ctrl+esc and sort by cpu usage see which it is
<phiscibe> yeah its on the list
<phiscibe> but ive got bugs in 11.04 that have been in lauchpad for 2 years
<PooshhMao> top sorts by cpu use by default
<phiscibe> but the one we are talking about will have more attention
<phiscibe> PooshhMao: set it to tree view too
<phiscibe> cause some high cpu high read write problems i can tell you about cuase i hav had a ton
<Philip5> anyone have a good workflow for importing mail from old kmail into the new version in kubuntu 11.10? don't find my maildirs with mail as before
<phiscibe> might add the file read and write colum
<elcuco> hi all, I cannot update to 11.04, since "Could not calculate the upgrade". How do I find the offending package... so I can remove it?
<elcuco> I am not using any 3rd party repository
<new2net> anyone happen to know what 405 (Method not Allowed) means for webdav?  Am I not using ssl?
<BluesKaj> elcuco, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> elcuco, then sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<elcuco> BluesKaj: both commands worked without any problem. I don't think my system is .. "unhealty"
 * elcuco is thinking about changing apt
<BluesKaj> elcuco, did you get the -f install message ?
 * elcuco is thinking about changing apt's sources and "aptitude distupgrade"
<elcuco> BluesKaj: nope
<BluesKaj> good
<elcuco> how wrong a "distupgrade" is? who needs a GUI? :)
<BluesKaj> what command are you using to upgrade ?
<elcuco> I am using KPackageKit's GUI, nothing more
<BluesKaj> elcuco, sudo do-release-upgrade if you are upgrading from one kubuntu version to the next
<BluesKaj> kpackagekit is a bit buggy
 * elcuco looks at the console
<elcuco> /usr/bin/ld: can not read symbols: File truncated /usr/bin/ld: BFD (GNU Binutils for Ubuntu) 2.21.0.20110327 internal error, aborting at ../../bfd/merge.c line 873 in _bfd_merged_section_offset
<elcuco> aoh.... my system might be borked.
<elcuco> BluesKaj: same in the console.
<BarkingFish> evening all :)  Anyone know where I might be able to obtain fsck.swap from please?  I had a little tech error with my swap device a few moments back which took me offline.  I tried to fsck it and was told fsck.swap not found.  Does it even exist?
<elcuco> BluesKaj:  http://fpaste.org/Dngb/ , see line 16
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, it may exist but this is the first time I've heard of it
<BarkingFish> Well I tried [thor@hunter.wizbit91]$ locate fsck | grep swap  and it came back with nothing
<BarkingFish> a general locate for all things fsck gave me quite a few to choose from
<BluesKaj> elcuco, this is a long shot but try this , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<elcuco> BluesKaj: 2 mins lag here, sweet :) Will try in a sec
<elcuco> BluesKaj: nothing, as expected.
<BluesKaj> elcuco, nothing is usually a good sign
<elcuco> BluesKaj: or bad in my case, since we are yet to find the cause of the problem
<BluesKaj> elcuco, do you have a /home partition ?
<elcuco> BluesKaj: yes
<new2net> I made a program in bash called howami,  it says how many years, months, and days old you are, and about how many until you're going to die
<new2net> whoops, wrong channel
<BluesKaj> then a clean instll to / might be in order , el
<BluesKaj> elcuco,^
<elcuco> BluesKaj: ?
<elcuco> are you telling me to move /home/ into the rootfs? so all the FS will be in the same device?
<BluesKaj> no, not at all , just that your existing install appears un-upgradeable , suggesting a clean install , el
<BluesKaj> elcuco, ^
<elcuco> BluesKaj: I am looking into /var/log/dist-upgrade. Seems like kdevelop was installed once from a non listed repo  (now...)
<elcuco> BluesKaj: yes, now working :)
<BluesKaj> elcuco, yup, google is your friend :)
<BluesKaj> as is the /var/log files
<BluesKaj> an unusual problem , haven't seen that on before, elcuco
<BluesKaj> Hi Daskreech
<elcuco> next time tell the person having such problem to look in the logs, he will see if there is a package which cannot be upgraded
<BluesKaj> the logs are dificult to decipher for a lot of ppl , elcuco , but they can be effective for the trained eye , there's no doubt
<Daskreech> Hi BluesKaj
<elcuco> just remove it, in mya case the installede kdevelop was newer then the one in the next release (WTF??)
 * elcuco spoke too soon, still problems
<TheHganavak> Whenever I log in to Ubuntu I get a prompt that my email client's trying to access the wallet, how can I set it to always have permission?
<rork> TheHganavak: did you click "Always allow"?
<TheHganavak> Not the first time I came up, and now it only has an 'Allow' option..
<elcuco> BluesKaj: I removed win, skype, and the restricted meta-package (and ia32-libs)
<elcuco> AHHHH it upgrades from ubuntu.com and not the local site!!! so slowwWWWWW
<BluesKaj> elcuco, you can choose a faster mirror in synaptic if you have it installed, there's a small wizard that searches for the quickest server in your area
<elcuco> BluesKaj: I can edit apt config file directly. thanks.
<rork> TheHganavak: in kwalletmanager > settings > configure wallet > access control, can you remove your email client; then when you open your email client it will ask again probably showing the "allow always" button
<BarkingFish> There is one other thing I need to know - how do I get kubuntu to bring up the kernel choices when I start the machine? At the moment all I get is a solid blue screen which boots into kubuntu, no kernel choice, recovery mode or memtest...
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, hold down the shift key after the bios scrn til the grub menu appears
<BarkingFish> do I have to do that every time, or can I just set it as it was previously - the menu pops up, i pick what i want and boot into it?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, you can edit grub timeouts in /etcdefault/grub
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<BarkingFish> ok, great! Cheers BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> err /etc/default/grub
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<myers_> when i play any video, alot of times it wont show up unless i move the window
<myers_> any idea why it may be doing this?
<well_laid_lawn> a way to find out would be to run it from the command line and see what it says
<alexdevillx> my  kubuntu http://s09.radikal.ru/i182/1110/26/9773b225a6b6.jpg
<alexdevillx> should i install awn?
<jamil_1> any one tried replacing kwin ?
<alexdevillx> nope
<BluesKaj> alexdevillx, dunno how well awn will run on kde ...do some research
<alexdevillx> should i use default ?
<alexdevillx> http://s09.radikal.ru/i182/1110/26/9773b225a6b6.jpg does this look good?
<ForgeAus> fluxbox or compiz I tried replacing kwin with but not since lucid
<ForgeAus> normally you just use wmname --replace I think, unless things changed on me
<jamil_1> ForgeAus: how was the performance
<jamil_1> Because right now top shows that  kwin is one of the top contender for my cpu time
<ForgeAus> uh I wasn't particularly paying attention to that aspect, it seemed ok, but I found I had more trouble with functionality than anything
<ForgeAus> yeah well it would be, it does lots of work
<ForgeAus> hmmm strangely I Can't find the -replace option for fluxbox... hmmm
<alexdevillx> what did he use? http://atolstoy.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/my_kde_4_3_by_seanbarman1.png
<alexdevillx> Media Audi
<alexdevillx> Audio Video
<ForgeAus> looks like he is running vlc
<alexdevillx> and something mac like in down
<BluesKaj> cairo dock
<ForgeAus> I wonder what dock app
<ForgeAus> cairo how do you know?
<ForgeAus> daisy can look like that :)
<BluesKaj> the screen looks like modded gnome desktop to me
<ForgeAus> it does look very gnome-ish to me too
<ForgeAus> which would make it gnome-do/docky?
<alexdevillx> its kde
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, I don't know , it just looks like it to me ...tried it a few yrs ago , but it was buggy
<ForgeAus> alex that doesn't mean there isn't gtk+/gnome apps running :)
<BluesKaj> cairo dock that is
<ForgeAus> daisy seems ok but a little inflexible and you don't get to see mouse effects when you mouse over the icons
<ForgeAus> it feels like kde3 to configure the apps
<ForgeAus> and you have to mod it to be a bar, by default its a wheel
<ForgeAus> but it seems to work ok from what I tried
<ForgeAus> oh and I didn't seem to be able to make an app from programs:/
<BluesKaj> eye candy is fine as long as it works as well as the default panel
<ForgeAus> it worked fine but its not a REPLACEMENT for the default pannel its more an accessory
<ForgeAus> (although it does show trash and tasks too if you choose to
<ForgeAus> but I couldn't get an apps menu for it...
<alexdevillx> but audio video
<ForgeAus> alex?
<ForgeAus> what about audio/video?
<alexdevillx> audio video playback? http://atolstoy.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/my_kde_4_3_by_seanbarman1.png
<ForgeAus> he has plasmoids on the desktop diskspace and the three message, audio and folderview are plasmoids I'd guess
<ForgeAus> alex when you "add widgets" you can drag them to the desktop instead of the panel or place them through the activity icon usually in the top right corner
<jamil_1> is it possible to view chrome tabs when hover mouse on chrome icon in task manager ?
<alexdevillx> ok, i'll use default layout
<Daskreech> jamil_1: technically yes. They would have to support it though
<jamil_1> Daskreech: They = chrome devs ?
<Daskreech> Yes
<Daskreech> They put in support for kwallet so ... maybe?
<cornette> .
<cornette> does anyone know how I change the screen resolution in kubuntu from 1024x768 to 1366x768?
<laert> mire mbrema
<Daskreech> cornette: add it to the Xconfig file
<Daskreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Snowhog> cornette: What video card do you have - ATI?
<Daskreech> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cornette> @Snowhog: a very old one, nvidia gforce 2mx
<Daskreech> cornette: on that page look for adding undetected resolutions
<rattlhead> hello?
<rattlhead> anyone available for a Kubuntu 11.10 question?
<cornette> Daskreech: where do I find the xconfig file or the xrandr file?
<Daskreech> cornette: xrandr is a command
<cornette> okay
<Daskreech> cornette: press alt+F2 and type konsole in the drop down boc
<Daskreech> box
<Daskreech> then you can type xrandr
<Daskreech> or any of the commands there
<cornette> aahh, thanks :)
<rattlhead> where do I fiind Kubuntu 11.10 updates, it don't see the option in software manager
<Daskreech> cornette: your xconfig file is inside /etc/X11 directory
<Daskreech> rattlhead: should be in kpackagekit
<Starn> Hello can anyone assist me? I am having issues with kubuntu/ubuntu not detecting my wired connection ifconfig only shows loop back. No eth0
<Daskreech> cornette: configuration files are just about always in the /etc directory once it will affect the entire computer
<Daskreech> Starn: traied sudo ifconfig -a ?
<Daskreech> tried
<Guest72821> i want to connect to rizon irc server
<cornette> Daskreech: thank you! :)
<Guest72821> what is the syntax /connect irc.rizon.net 6667?
<Daskreech> try /server
<Guest72821> ah
<Guest72821> now it works
<Guest72821> thanks
<Daskreech> cornette: if it's a personal configuration then it will be in your home directory
<Daskreech> with a dot in front of it
<Daskreech> like /home/user/.kde
<Daskreech> Starn: if you can see your eth0 there then try sudo ifconfig up eth0
<Daskreech> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Starn> Daskreech I do not see the eth0
<rattlhead> Daskreech: ahh gotcha
<Daskreech> rattlhead:  :)
<Daskreech> Starn: only lo ?
<rattlhead> Daskreech: thanks, im learning Kubuntu and IRC chat lol
<Daskreech> Welcome to Linux and KDE :0
<Daskreech> :)
<Starn> Daskreech only loopback. Lspci shows the card so am I just missing drivers some how?
<rattlhead> Daskreech: when i try to install kpackagekit, I get an error that says it cannot becuse something else is using the package systen at this time
<Daskreech> Starn: Not sure. did it work before?
<Daskreech> rattlhead: oh you have muon now?
<Starn> Daskreech yes worked just fine yesterday even after I upgraded.
<Daskreech> Starn: try service networking restart
<Daskreech> sudo of course
<rattlhead> Daskreech: yes, I am using Kubuntu 11.10, I assume that was part of the install, I don't remember it updating and installing muon
<Daskreech> rattlhead: do you jsut want to upgrade ?
<Daskreech> Oh wait update :)
<Daskreech>  Ok
<Starn> Daskreech I am still new to this how would I do that?
<rattlhead> Daskreech:  yes, im not real profficient with Linux, and I usually run updates after any install just because it seems like the right thing to do lol
<Daskreech> Starn: press alt+F2 and type in konsole
<Daskreech> press enter and you'll get a terminal
<Daskreech> then type sudo service networking restart
<Daskreech> rattlhead: ok fair enough :)
<Daskreech> rattlhead: try press alt+f2 and type update manager
<Starn> Daskreech says restart unknown instance
<rattlhead> Daskreech: I typed update manager and nothing happened
<rattlhead> Daskreech: after hitting enter ofcourse
<Daskreech> rattlhead: hmm Muon should be there >_>
<Daskreech> Starn: oops might be service network restart v_v
<shane2peru> ok, libre office is acting strange, and doesn't seem to register rigth with the desktop, it shows an X in the application manager thing on the panel
<Starn> Daskreech unrecognized service.
<shane2peru> my outline can't be controlled by the tabs any longer
<Daskreech> shane2peru: didn't register an icon
<rattlhead> Daskreech: ok, I went to Muon software Center and did a search there by typing "update" in the search, It was the top of the list and I installed it from there
<shane2peru> Daskreech: ahh, known problem
<Daskreech> rattlhead: of course. Should have guessed it would be easier than I thought it would be
<Daskreech>  :)
<rattlhead> Daskreech: and as I should have known, my software is all up to date lol, thanks a ton for your briliant help
<Daskreech> rattlhead: sure sorry for the roundabout chase
<rattlhead> Daskreech:  not a problem, I enjoyed learning more than I knew
<Daskreech> I'm generally pretty good for that :)
<rattlhead> Daskreech: and now under the systems tab, there is a update tab now, so it will be much easier for any future updates
<Daskreech> fantastic :)
<rattlhead> a software updates tab that is
<Daskreech> Starn: if sudo service networking stop works then jsut run sudo service networking start right after
<rattlhead> im sorry, not a tab, but an icon for the update software
<rattlhead> going to applicates/system, it installs software updates and puts an icon there, sorry also trying to make it clear for anyone that is having the same issues as me
<rattlhead> applications*
<Daskreech> rattlhead: I think in general if you have any security updates you get an icon in the system tray as well.
<Starn> Daskreech not working :(I stop says unknown instance and start actually says networking stop/waiting
<Daskreech> oh Hmm
<Daskreech> that's strange. When did this stop working?
<Starn> Yesterday evening.
<Starn> Few hours after I updated to 11.10
<rattlhead> Daskreech: I did see a few updates from the notification tab/icon in the system tray when I started Kubuntu 11.10 for the first time, I was just used to seeing a update software option under the software manager and it wasnt there, I was lost :)
<Daskreech> Starn: It jsut disappeared while it was running?
<Daskreech> cornette: better?
<Starn> When I rebooted it did. But it worked after update I had to reboot again to do something in windows. And sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop worked but start just says same thing.
<Daskreech> Starn: right service is a shortcut for /etc/init.d/
<cornette> Daskreech: no :/ didn't work
<Starn> Why wouldn't it work with stop? Hmm.
<Snowhog> Daskreech: sudo service networking --full-restart
<Starn> My ethernet card is broadcom bcm4401-b0
<sam___> Hello all
<Snowhog> Starn: Have you checked to see if the driver is listed for activation in System Settings > System > Additional Drivers
<Starn> Daskreech modprobe b44 than ifconfig -a now shows it
<Starn> Snowhog no ill check now.
<sam___> can I ask a question?
<Snowhog> sam___: Don't ask to ask - just ask. :)
<phiscibe> u just did
<sam___> ok snow  How do you update Kubuntu 11.10 ? i couldn't find update button
<Snowhog> sam___: Update the installed packages, or update to 11.10?
<Starn> Snowhog additional drivers does not load..
<sam___> update 11.10
<sam___> how do I know if there is any update?
<Snowhog> sam___: The *best* way, IMO, is to do so from a konsole (terminal). Alt+F2 and type konsole and press enter. At the prompt, type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sam___> ok thaks snow but there is no ather way?
<Snowhog> sam___: No, you can wait for the update notifier to tell you that updates are available. The notifier will appear in the system tray when updates are available.
<sam___> ok thanks snow
<Snowhog> Starn: does not load? Or do you mean that it doesn't find/list any drivers for activation?
<Starn> Snowhog does not load.
<Snowhog> Starn: That's a problem, and indicative of something wrong with your system - me thinks.
<Daskreech> sam___: There should be an update button in the package manager
<Daskreech> Starn: sudo ifconfig -a shows eth0 now?
<sam___> snow  which one is it the one on the top
<Starn> Snowdog would running this in recovery mode help?? Just thought of that. And yes after I did modprobe b44
<Daskreech> Starn: does it turn up in ifconfig ?
<Starn> Snowhog*
<Starn> Daskreech I am getting confused who I am talking to. Yes it does show. Now. But still no internet.
<Snowhog> Starn: Before anything else, just do a restart and then check Additional Drivers again.
<Daskreech> Starn: try sudo dhclient
<Starn> Daskreech should I try reboot first like snowhog said?
<sam___> snow the one which says check for updates? is that the button?
<Daskreech> Starn: try sudo dhclient first
<Daskreech> it's quicker
<Snowhog> sam___: Yes.
<Starn> Daskreech now what?
<sam___> ok I thought it updates only the programs thx
<Daskreech> Starn: ifconfig and see if you have an ip address
<Daskreech> sam___: what would you like updated other than the programs?
<Snowhog> sam___: That's what it does - checks for updates to the packages you already have installed.
<Starn> Daskreech Nope without -a it don't show the eth0 and with -a I see no ip.
<sam___> snow thanks it is my firet time to be here I moved from ubuntu to here
<Daskreech> Starn: bah :-) sorry
<Daskreech> Starn: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Snowhog> sam___: NP. Welcome to Kubuntu. :)
<Daskreech> sam___: Welcome to KDE :)
<sam___> thanks Daskreech
<Daskreech> Starn: that should turn on your card
<Starn> Daskreech ok it's listed in ipconfig no -a but no ip.
<Daskreech> Starn: now try sudo dhclient
<Starn> Just did. Nothing so fat daskreech
<Daskreech> Starn: no output at all?
<Starn> Inet6 addr: fe80: :21a:a0ff and many more strings like that
<Daskreech> for suo dhclient ?
<Daskreech> sudo
<Starn> Scope:link up broadcast running multicast.. and nothing shows when I type sudo dhclient.  All that info is in ifconfig
<Daskreech> right ifconfig I'd expect that
<Daskreech> Ok Snowhog take over :)
 * Daskreech goes for a drink and to work
<Snowhog> Daskreech: hehe
<Starn> I do know at the very end of ifconfig for the eth0 says interrupt:19
<Starn> Wish I could copy and past this stuff to you guys but sadly I am on my phone.
<Daskreech> It's fine I understand the pain of not having a network connection
<Daskreech> Starn: want to try Snowhog's reboot
<Daskreech> ?
<Starn> Windows works fine. And yea rebooting now.
<Snowhog> Starn: Earlier you said it just stopped working. When it was working, were you still on the same version of Kubuntu? Did you do a version upgrade?
<Starn> I was on ubuntu 11.10 than I switched to kubuntu after trying xububtu and it was working just fine even after reboots. Until my very last reboot.
<Starn> Xubuntu*
<Snowhog> Starn: "until my very last reboot." Before that last reboot, were there any package updates? Any new kernels installed?
<Starn> Nope not that I am aware of. I was just going to windows to play some games.
<Snowhog> Starn: Are you true multi-booting, or is Linux installed "inside" of Windows - Wubi install?
<Starn> True multi boot. Wubi was way to slow.
<Starn> I have 160gb dedicated to linux.
<Snowhog> Starn: Okay. Do you have your Grub menu configured so you see it? Do you have more than one kernel version to choose from?
<Starn> Yes I have grub where I can see and if I click older versions.  And they're version 2 something while this one is version 3 something
<Starn> Btw snowhog reboot didn't fix.
<phiscibe> i just discoverd pastebinit, how cool is that
<Snowhog> Okay, I would opt to boot into the prior kernel and see how things fair.
<Starn> Alright I shall
<Daskreech> phiscibe: isn't it?
<phiscibe> its like gravy on your gravy
<Starn> Oh they're 2.6.38-11 is that old?
<Daskreech> Not in the greater scheme of things
<Daskreech> by FOSS terms it's pretty old but came out this year :)
<phiscibe> DarkriftX: u any good at interpeting what goes on at what run level, cant figure out whyu i have some system processes starting twice
<Starn> Yay!!!!! Internet!!!
<Daskreech> Starn: ^_^
<Starn> So just use the old kernel?
<phiscibe> DarkriftX:  nm gonna reboot
<Snowhog> Starn: Yes.
<Daskreech> Starn: Sounds like a good idea for now
<Starn> No way to fix the new kernel?? And what if there is an update will that break my system? Haha
<Snowhog> Starn: Okay, good. That means that what you have in your PC network wise, is natively usable by the kernel -at least the previous one. Check and see if you have the package dkms installed. If you don't, install it.
<starn_> ok i shall this is my desktop now. snowhog.
<Daskreech> starn_: update may be more likely to fix it
<starn_> uhh how do i check to see if i have dkms package? heh.
<Snowhog> Starn: Open a terminal and just type: sudo apt-get install dkms
<starn_> oh duh.. now i feel stupid.
<starn_> dkms is already the newest version. thats what it said snowhog.
<Snowhog> starn_: While you are at it, check Additional Drivers now - my guess is you will see on, and it is active.
<starn_> i know it has my nvidia drivers listed.. haha  oh infact that is all it lists.. is my nvidia accelerated graphics driver.. snowhog..
<Snowhog> starn_: That means that the kernel natively supports your network interface. And, therefore, the newer kernel should as well. I would now do a normal  shutdown/restart and boot into the newest kernel and see how things work.
<starn_> ok.. leme get back on here with my phone.. oddly enough it does not use much battery..
#kubuntu 2011-10-19
<Starn> Can't wait till I get the ATRIX laptop dock maybe irc will be easier haha
<Starn> Kubuntu is loading. Its almost done
<Starn> No internet.
<Starn> Snowhog it also no longer shows eth0 in ifconfig -a
<Snowhog> Starn: Okay, then it is an issue with the network interface and the newer kernel. We are talking about the wireless connection, yes? Or the wired lan connection?
<Starn> Wired lan.
<Starn> My desktop does not have a wireless card.
<Starn> Wow hold on I fixed it!!"
<Snowhog> Starn: Yes? Details please?
<starn_> i typed sudo modprobe b44 than i typed ifconfig by it self.. than noticed an ip address and looked down and i am connected.
<starn_> so i guess your idea to reboot snowhog was right?? but i should've typed modprobe ? o.O
<starn_> hey i'm down with having to type sudo modprobe b44 everytime i boot as long as nothing else breaks haha
<Snowhog> starn_: That implies that the new kernel doesn't have the b44 support compiled into it. Just using sudo modprobe b44 doesn't make the action permanent. There is a command that loads an external module to the kernel permanently.
<starn_> i think i had to do that in ubuntu 7.10 or w/e...
<starn_> but this is a new machine and stuff..
<starn_> snowhog i just don't remember what it was.. heh... i am a super forgetful person.. like if i don't make a sticky note of what i did tooday i would be back in here tomorrow asking the same question.
<Daskreech> :)
<Snowhog> Daskreech: How does starn_ add the b44 so that the kernel loads it automatically when booted?
<starn_> soo daskreech and snowhog.. i like the blingyness of kubuntu.. but is there away to tone it down a lot.. kinda makes music lag when i load chrome...
<Daskreech> starn_: you can add the modprobe to /etc/init.d/boot.local I would guess
<Daskreech> that gets run everytime you boot
<Daskreech> starn_: probably can just turn off blur on the desktop effects
<starn_> sooo seeing how this is first time i've used kubuntu how would i edit this /etc/init.d/boot.local ??
<starn_> i do have konsole open already so skip that step :P
<Daskreech> sudo nano /etc/init.d/boot.local
<Daskreech> or you can press alt+F2 and type kdesudo kate /etc/init.d/boot.local
<starn_> wha?? it's a new file..
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Snowhog> starn_: You can edit /etc/modules (as root) and add to the end, b44 (ensure there is a blank line after it), save, and close. This should load the b44 module at boot time.
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> Snowhog: that works as well :)
<starn_> ok i think i got it..
<starn_> i'll be right back [ i hope]
<starn> uhh.. i still had to type it.... manually..
<Snowhog> starn: Do you have a broadcom file in /etc/modprob.d ?
<starn> umm what would the name of the file be snowhog??
<Snowhog> starn: blacklist-bc something. If 'no', then look in the blacklist.conf file and see if there is an entry for b44. If there is, comment the entry.
<starn> only thing close to what the netowrk card is blacklist-bcm43.. but my card is bcm4401
<starn> no b44.. or bcm44 Snowhog
<starn> it is listed in blacklist-bcm43.conf
<Snowhog> starn: It is listed in blacklist-bcm43.conf? Okay, edit that file (as root) and comment the b44 entry.
<starn> listed as blacklist b44 and under that is install wl modprobe -r b43 b44 b43legacy ssb; modprobe --ignore-install wl ; modprobe --ignore-install b44
<starn> and snowhog by comment do you mean add # at the front of b44?
<Snowhog> starn: Yes.
<starn> soo KDEsudo Kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf  ?
<Snowhog> starn: yes.
<Snowhog> starn: all lowercase letters.
<starn> so now when i reboot i should automatically be connected to the internet?
<Snowhog> starn: That's the idea.
<starn> alright i'll test this out now.. than i gotta go to windows to play a game with my team haha
<starn> oh! one more question before i go.. is it bad to type sudo reboot in konsole?
<Daskreech> starn: no more so than to click reboot from the GUI
<Daskreech>  does more or less the same thing
<starn> alright i kinda perfer to type it for it's kinda faster for me..
<Daskreech> Tells everyone running we are going down now pack your stuff then get out
<Daskreech> starn: you can press alt=F2 and type restart
<Daskreech> :)
<starn> alright brb and i'll let you and snow if it worked. haha..
<starn> and daskreech my terminal is always open
<Daskreech> it is faster then :)
<starn> it worked Snowhog and Daskreech thanks guys for helping me. one reason i love linux so much better support
<Daskreech> Soooooo much better
<Daskreech>  :)
<Daskreech>  go frag some non penguins
<starn> now i need to figure out how to turn blur off see if it improves fps
<starn> and i am gonna play command and conquer 3 kanes wrath as node against my buddies haha they use tunngle which can not run on wine :\
<RickKnight> Any tweaks to speed up 11.10? I upgraded to 11.04 a couple of days ago and then to 11.10 yesterday. It seems to be much slower than 10.10. Any way to speed it up?
<Snowhog> starn: blur. System Settings > Desktop Effects > Advanced and uncheck Blur.
<Snowhog> starn: The issue with b44 might be resolved with a later kernel update. But at least now you know what to do it this happens again. Make a sticky note! :)
<starn> haha no joke!
<starn> 58-61 steady fps for desktop good?
<Snowhog> starn: What's good, is what you feel comfortable with.
<Snowhog> starn: On my Intel GPU, I get 60.377 FPS according to glxgears. Nothing to write home about, but I don't game, and all my used Desktop Effects are more than responsive.
<Daskreech> starn: alt+F3 -> Desktop effects
<starn> yeah snowhog when on linux i normally don't game but recently leard a lot of games i play work fine on wine.. haha loading amarok droped to 40 than back to 61 than loaded chrome up after playing a song lowered it to 30 than back to 61.. so i guess it's fine now everything is running faster. after turning blur off.
<starn> daskreech which is better opengl or xrender?
<Snowhog> Daskreech: Alt+F3 equal Desktop Effects? Not here.
<Snowhog> starn: Blur effect on slower/lowlier GPUs slows things down ALOT.
<starn> when it says desktop effects can be toggled anytime using this shortcut alt+shift+f12 does that mean it turns the effects all of em on and off?
<Daskreech> starn: depends on which is better :)
<Daskreech> starn: yes
<Snowhog> better is the one that works better. :)
<Daskreech> If you want to play a game or somethign hit alt+shift+F12
<starn> snowhog i have xfx geforce 8600 gt overclocked. with 512mb vram..
<Daskreech> When you are done hit it again to get back nice thigns like Ctrl+F9
<starn> alright sounds like a better plan to me haha
<Daskreech> Snowhog: alt+F3 is the windows menu. Desktop Effects is the first entry
<starn> alright thank you Snowhog and Daskreech for all the help. very appraicated.. [hope i spelled that right]
<Daskreech> starn: Close enough!!
<Daskreech> appreciated :)
<Snowhog> starn: You're welcome
<RickKnight> Any suggestions for speeding up Kubuntu 11.10? It's sloooooow. Takes about 75 seconds to open Dolphin. Other apps start equally slowly. Windows scroll is very jerky.
<Daskreech> Thanks for the patience
<Daskreech> RickKnight: What's your resources?
<Daskreech> what's slowing it down?
<Snowhog> RickKnight: Turn off Blur Desktop Effect.
<starn> welp gtg. probably talk to you guys later.. never know
<Daskreech> later
<maco> can also turn off the slide animations
<RickKnight> Dual core 3.4 Ghz 2GB ram
<maco> RickKnight: but with intel graphics?
<Daskreech> maco: :)
<RickKnight> No. nVidia 8600 series with 512
 * maco also wonders how old, as "dual core" can be anything in the last 5-6 years
<maco> (omg i feel old saying that)
<RickKnight> Pentium D 3.40 GHz
<maco> oh hey nvidia.... are you using nvidia's binary drivers or the default nouveau ones?
<RickKnight> Latest drivers from nVidia, unless the upgrade replaced them. How do I check
<RickKnight> xorg.conf shows the "nvidia" driver not "nv". That may be the problem?
<Daskreech> nv would be the open drivers. nvidia should be the ones from the site
<barby> hello
<barby> i updated my kubuntu, and now i've a problem with libkdeprint.so.4
<RickKnight> OK. GLXGears shows a frame rate of about 70. That seems real slow for nVidia.
<RickKnight> When I'm working or just move the mouse it drops as low as 14!
<RickKnight> Guess I'll try to reinstall the nVidia drivers.
<NJL> my computer seems to hang for a min with a black screen before showing the boot splash
<NJL> is this a grub issue?
<Daskreech> barby: what's the problem?
<barby> hi Daskreech
<Daskreech> HI
<barby> i need to install a software
<barby> but after upgrade
<barby> first software was installed yet
<barby> but if i open it, i receive  a problem with  libkdeprint.so.4 in output
<barby> (from commandline)
<barby> now, if I try to reinstall
<barby>  error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<barby> :(((
<barby> can you help me???
<claydoh> barby: what software are you trying to install?
<barby> mmm is a stupid software :P
<Daskreech> claydoh: I think it was just an update of all  the programs
<Daskreech> Ah wait no it was a program :)
<barby> to embroidery
<barby> :P
<Daskreech> barby: What's the name?
<barby> kxstitch
<jmichaelx> well, my taskbar icon bug has finally made it onto the KDE top ten most hated bugs list
<maco> hm ive used kxstitch
 * maco tries
<Daskreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Daskreech> !info kxstich
<ubottu> Package kxstich does not exist in oneiric
<maco> oh!
<maco> i guess it was removed because of it being a qt3 app?
<Daskreech> Hmm I should mention this to valorie or annma they were looking for something like this
<Daskreech> maco: likely
<maco> hmm not in natty either
<barby> wonderful maco :D
<Daskreech> barby: Where did you get kxstitch from ?
<barby> Daskreech, form web
<maco> yep, rmadison confirms, maverick was the last version that had it
<Daskreech> ok
<maco> i dont think its being maintained upstream anymore :-/
<Daskreech> !info kxstitch maverick
<ubottu> kxstitch (source: kxstitch): cross-stitch pattern creator and editor for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3.1-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 482 kB, installed size 1464 kB
<barby> exactly
<barby> is my version
<barby> oh no sorry
<maco> OH OH
<maco> it got ported to kde4
<barby> i've a 0.8.4.1
<maco> the kde4 version hasnt had any releases yet though...packaging it would be a git snapshot :-/
<maco> i dont think youll get the kde3 one working on a recent version of kubuntu though. you might have to build the kde4 version from source
<maco> or wait til i sort out how to package a snapshot from git
<Daskreech> maco: what's the git repo?
<maco> http://kxstitch.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=kxstitch/kxstitch;a=summary
<Daskreech> barby: are you using maverick ?
<Daskreech> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Daskreech> barby: Kubuntu 10.10 ?
<barby> Daskreech, no i'm 11.10
<maco> Daskreech: the version barby is using is downloaded from the kxstitch homepage
<Daskreech> Ok Jsut checking which version barby is using
<barby> more thanks to all
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: ping
<Daskreech> barby: could you try sudo apt-get -f install
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: pong
<Linkmaster> That was fast xP care to continue where we left on to attempt and solve my internet crisis?
<Daskreech> errrrm
<Daskreech> Ok but ping me I"m working on something and may get lost in it
<barby> apt-get -f install kxstitch??
<barby> i try
<barby> nothing
<barby> mmm but from git i can download ???
<Daskreech> barby: might be a lot of trouble. Have you ever compiled code from scratch?
<barby> sometimes
<Daskreech> ok :) that might work then
<Daskreech> maco: I can probably e-mail the maintainer and see when they expect to make a release
<Daskreech> Bah never mind forgot Google locked my account
<Daskreech> >_>
<Daskreech> barby: what is the error that you are getting?
<barby> when i try the ./configure
<barby> configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<barby> Please check whether you installed KDE correctly
<barby> sorry for output
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I'm back, sorry about that, I had to deal with a personal matter
<Daskreech> Sure Linkmaster. You still can't see the essid? is that only true at school?
<Linkmaster> Uhm..school's been the only place I can check(I live in a boarding school)
<Daskreech> Bleah
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I think I have a different wireless card I can pop into the computer though, just to see if its a borked card
<Daskreech> Find a starbucks!
<Linkmaster> I can't, they don't let us leave the school(and its in the middle of bum-crud nowhere, there is *nothing* out here)
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> barby: hmm hold on
<barby> i'm here Daskreech
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: still here?
<Daskreech> maco: is there a packaged kde-config ?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: kind of, internet is spotty like usual
<maco> Daskreech: there are many packages that start out kde-config-*
<maco> i suspect some -dev package is whats actually needed
<RickKnight> Help. X won't start. I ran sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-current. system said nvidia-current wasn't installed. Also, prior to that I removed Akonadi. Now I can't start X!
<Daskreech> Yes but I don't see kde-config in the git
<Daskreech> barby: This is from the git master ?
<RickKnight> This is on a freshly upgraded to 11.10 system.
<Daskreech> RickKnight: can you login on the command line?
<Daskreech> barby: I'm looking for a ./configure and all I see is a build.sh
<maco> Daskreech: cmake, not autotools
<maco> cmake is how most kde stuff builds
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I tried out that other card..I don't think its a wireless card, since my computer didn't even register it
<Daskreech> Yep that's in the build.sh
<Daskreech> Oh :-/
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> This is the OPenSuse laptop?
<RickKnight> Daskreech: Yes, I can login to the cammand line.
<maco> barby: try  "mkdir build ; cd build ; cmake .." ?
<maco> or is that how youre doing it?
<Daskreech> RickKnight: type X
<Daskreech> just the capital letter X
<Daskreech> tell me if that works
<Linkmaster> Daskreech I'm using the openSUSE, my kubuntu is the one being the total pain
<RickKnight> Daskreech: When I do that I get a black screen.
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Right just wanted to know if you have a command line there? can you run iwlist on that machine?
<Daskreech> RickKnight: Ok so X works
<Daskreech> RickKnight: do you know how to get back to the virtual terminal ?
<Linkmaster> Uhm...command line is sketchy, let me try
<RickKnight> Daskreech: F6?
<RickKnight> CTRL-ALT F6
<barby> so
<Daskreech> RickKnight: if that's where you logged in sure
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: nope, no command line. I tried 'iwlist' and it states that the command is not found
<RickKnight> Daskreech: When I do that I get a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the upper left. No text or prompt and the system seems locked.
<barby> i don't understand sorry
<barby> what i must download?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: you may have to type /sbin/iwlist  :)
<Linkmaster> no such file/directory
<RickKnight> Daskreech: No errors in Xorg.0.log either.
<Daskreech> RickKnight: try alt+ctrl+F1
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: fair enough. does /sbin/ifconfig work ?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: yes. but we have a different problem now...my computer won't allow me to allow wirelss through knetworkmanager. I'm going to attempt to bring up my wireless real fast, but its being....a pain. it sees the card, but won't let me activate it
<RickKnight> Daskreech: That also gets me to a command prompt, X is still running.
<Daskreech> RickKnight: press Ctrl+C
<Daskreech>  should kill X
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: ok
<Daskreech> hi seshagiri
<Daskreech> barby: Looking for a easy tarball for you
<seshagiri> Daskreech: hey Brother
<RickKnight> Daskreech: In KDM I have just two choices. Default and Failsafe, neither works. I no longer have the KDesktop option.
<Daskreech> RickKnight: default doesn't work?
<RickKnight> Daskreech: No. And CTRL+C doesn't kill X. I need to boot into maint mode.
<RickKnight> Daskreech: I think removing Akonadi messed up my Kdesktop install.
<Daskreech> RickKnight: Most likely
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I uhm....don't know what to do o:
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I uhm....don't know what to do o:
<Daskreech> RickKnight: before you reboot try this. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Daskreech> seshagiri: Hey
<seshagiri> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<RickKnight> Daskreech: Neither do I!
<seshagiri> from tty1
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I tried 'ifconfig eth1 up', but that isn't bringing it up..
<Daskreech> RickKnight: get to a virtual terminal and type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo init 6
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: what does sudo ifconfig -a give you ?
 * colstrom waves to the room, and anyone alive.
<RickKnight> Daskreech: OK. I'll try that.
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: that shows eth1, and it says that its working(UP broadcast, multicast) but knetworkmanager shows the 'enable wireless' checkbox as greyed out
<Daskreech> barby: can you type sudo apt-get install git && mkdir ~/kxstitch && cd ~/kxstitch && git clone git://kxstitch.git.sourceforge.net/gitroot/kxstitch/kxstitch
<barby> ok
<barby> more thanks Daskreech
<RickKnight> Daskreech: Another issue I have with the upgrade is now /etc/resolv.conf is being written as a blank file. I have to manually enter my nameserver after each reboot.
<Daskreech> colstrom: that's about 7 billion people that's very inclusive of you :)
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Ah ok
<Daskreech> RickKnight: sounds like a network manager issue
<RickKnight> Daskreech: I can see that a lot of the things that were removed with akonadi are being reinstalled with kdesktop.
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: any idea what the hell is wrong with my computer? Should I just install 11.10 on it?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: can you run apt-cache policy kdenetwork and tell me what version it has installed
<Daskreech> RickKnight: correct
<Daskreech> maco: is there a one shot package for cmake and kde build dependencies ?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: No no idea. could be 1/2 a dozen things but I'm guessing that it may be a hidden essid issue.
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: it says none....?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Ah that might be a problem
<Linkmaster> well, my card won't even work right now, so thats my more pressing issue. I might just reinstall it
<RickKnight> Daskreech: That worked! My desktop is loading now and KDM has the Kdesktop choices. Thanks for your help.
<Daskreech> RickKnight: you are welcome. You should get back /etc/resolv.conf as well I thin
<RickKnight> Daskreech: And my frame rate is up at over 3000 now. More better. I'll reboot a couple of times to make sure resolv.conf works. At least manually setting it is trivial.
<maco> Daskreech: if kxstitch was still in the repo "apt-get build-dep kxstitch" wouldve helped, but no... :-/
<colstrom> Daskreech: Well, I wouldn't want anyone to feel left out. That's hardly a way to make a good impression.
<maco> Daskreech: kdelibs4-dev is probably needed, and cmake's package is just cmake
<colstrom> RickKnight: You could always set it once, and mark it immutable.
<colstrom> RickKnight: sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<colstrom> Then it couldn't be overwritten.
<colstrom> Related, though not relevant, I'm not sure philosophically how "immutable" that truly is, since the flag can be unset later, which seems to suggest... mutability.
<RickKnight> colstrom: Thanks, I'll do that. It's still not working right.
<RickKnight> sounds like I need to some research anyway, but I'll try this for now.
<colstrom> Just remember, if you want to edit it ever, you'll need to remove the flag.
<barby> it works Daskreech
<colstrom> I've forgotten I set that more than once.
<barby> :
<barby> :D
<Daskreech> colstrom: :-)
<colstrom> So... new to Kmail, long time Claws user... figured I'd give it a spin. I skipped the wizard when I accidentally launched Kontact before my wifi card was configured.... how do I get back to that?
<colstrom> Poking around in the menus, hoping to find a big obvious "Run Setup Wizard" button. Not seeing one.
<Daskreech> barby: Hope it works otu well for you :)
<Daskreech> out
<barby> more thanks Daskreech
<Daskreech> barby: if it works well then please e-mail the developer and let him know. He will appreciate it
<barby> sure
<barby> :D
<barby> dome :)
<barby> done*
<Daskreech> :)
<TheHganavak> Guys, whenever I try and install software through the software center I get an auth error. Software Updates just popped up and I clicked install and I got the error too 'This operation canot continue since proper authorization was not provided'
<colstrom> Are you in the /etc/sudoers file?
<TheHganavak> No, should I be?
<Snowhog> TheHganavak: No. But you do have to be a member of the admin group.
<TheHganavak> Why wouldn't it be prompting me for permission...?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: there is something seriously f'ed up with kubuntu oneiric and audio
<TheHganavak> I've only been using Kubuntu a day, installed kde-desktop over Ubuntu
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: would you believe that on about my 3rd reboot, my audio is hosed again?
<Snowhog> TheHganavak: It should. Have you by chance ever launched a graphical application using sudo??
<maco> if it's poorly-supported hardware...yes
 * maco has gotten close enough to audio hardware to be surprised that it works at all
<TheHganavak> You gonna recommend I sudo run it Snowhog?
<Daskreech> maco: DSP engineer?
<jmichaelx> maco: what hardware were you referring to?
<maco> Daskreech: no, i was dtchen/crimsun's flatmate a few years back
<Snowhog> TheHganavak: NO! But if you had done so in the past, in this release, you can muck up your user account.
<Daskreech> maco: Lol yeah that's close enough
<TheHganavak> Uh, I probably have done in Ubuntu at some point
<Daskreech> TheHganavak: on the command line type groups
<maco> jmichaelx: hardware manufacturers are made of pain and suffering, lets go with that :P
<Daskreech> do you see admin in the list ?
<jmichaelx> maco: no one needs to do any convincing with me on that
<jmichaelx> lol
<maco> "i found a model that works!" *manufacturer changes internal component but not model number* "wait this is the same model and doesnt work. maybe its a different revision at least? no? FAIL"
<jmichaelx> maco: boy does that song get repeated a lot
<TheHganavak> Daskreech: sam adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<jmichaelx> i am not going to be able to use kubuntu oneiric on this machine
<maco> did natty work?
<jmichaelx> (the way things appear right now, at least)
<maco> and does "sudo alsa force-reload" do any good?
<maco> (i osmosis'd a little bit of audio debugging from crimsun :P)
<Daskreech> TheHganavak: ok it should ask you for permission then
<TheHganavak> Daskreech: It should, it doesn't.. I'm updating through konsole atm and hoping there's some fix I'm missing
<jmichaelx> maco: yes, i believe lucid was the first kubuntu iteration i had installed on this nettop, and have dist-upgraded twice... had no audio trouble in lucid, a few small issues in natty, major issues in oneiric
<TheHganavak> Daskreech: Restarting
<Snowhog> TheHganavak: Make sure you are in your user /home directory, then type: ls -lR | grep root   You should not get any results. If you do, what file(s) are identified as owned by root?
<jmichaelx> maco: i am not sure how much good force-reload does, without me first changing some configs.... but you probably know better than me
<jmichaelx> in an environment as convoluted as kubuntu, what exactly decides what your default audio device is?   alsa? pulse? phonon?  and i would not have expected that the settings i entered and saved would get constantly overridden, but that is what is happening
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: pulseaudio if it loads in fast enough
<jmichaelx> i also think that it would be only logical to NEVER mac a darned microphone the default audio device, which this system is doing nearly every time i reboot
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i thought pulse would let the user decide?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: in other words, pulseaudio should respect the user's settings, shouldn't it?
<maco> jmichaelx: was thinking if something wedged it, force-reload would kill whatever was grabbing the lock
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: I could make snarky remarks about it being done by  a GNOME designer here but yes
<jmichaelx> lol
<maco> if you install pavucontrol you can pick which device pulse uses
<maco> i usually go with telling phonon to use pulse then adjusting pulse to send whatever streams to whatever outputs i want
<jmichaelx> maco: bu sadly, pavu will not work (nor will phonon) is pulse has made a microphone the default audio device
<jmichaelx> but*
<jmichaelx> if*
<maco> thatd be rather *headdesk*
<jmichaelx> and pule is INSISTING on making a device that it clearly identifies as a microphone the default audio device
<jmichaelx> i have seen several others inthis channel complaining about their audio setting being overridden upon every reboot. that just should not happen
<maco> pulse is supposed to save its state in a cookie
<jmichaelx> maco: Daskreech spent something like an hour helping me iron this out a few days ago... and it worked for 2 reboots, and now has reverted back
<jmichaelx> people in #pulseaudio are saying they believe this is something that kde is doing
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: You could ask in #kde-multimedia They might be better informed
<Daskreech>  there are people there who cross over both chans so they would be a little better placed to say
<Daskreech> I would suggest coling as a good source
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: my experience is that kde irc channels tend to be fairly unhelpful
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: well apachelogger is there so that makes it instantly cooler :)
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i could well be wrong, but my hunch is that this is dues to k/ubuntu messing up somewhere
<Daskreech> Could be but between those two people you are looking at some of the best developers in pulseaudio, phonon and kubuntu so again I think you will be pretty well covered
<Daskreech> It's just going to be super quiet at this point in the night
<phiscibe> i think thid system is sound now...more or less
<phiscibe> this
<jmichaelx> i just unplugged the webcam (and hence the offending microphone), did an alsa force-reload, and audio is working
<maco> ooh i wonder if the webcam is being initialized BEFORE the internal
<Daskreech> This house is now clean
<Daskreech> maco: Still doesn't quite explain why a input device is given the sound output default
<jmichaelx> maco: sure seems so
<maco> Daskreech: technically many ports (on the board) are both-ways and the driver determines which it does
<jmichaelx> i am being told that running alsa force-reload should be avoided altogether
<maco> its a very large hammer, this is true
<maco> it kills everything thats using sound then unloads and reloads the driver
<maco> like a mini reboot
<maco> but not quite so clean
<maco> i used to have to do it a LOT til i patched my sound driver to keep-freaking-working after a resume from suspend
<Daskreech> It's an expensive operation and not really a good idea while other stuff is running
<Daskreech> Ah suspend
<jmichaelx> maco: yes, i am being told to just say no to force-reload, but am unsure what actually should be done
<Daskreech> the evil black cat of Linux currently
<maco> Daskreech: this was in '08 actually
<Daskreech> Yeah
<maco> and thats when crimsun taught me that command
<Daskreech> the cat is still black
<jmichaelx> what gets me is that i could not get any audio on this machine when i tried to just strip pulseaudio out.... i had not run into that before
<jmichaelx> i would be more than happy to ditch pulse, if my audio quality were decent without it
<Daskreech> You should be able to
<Daskreech>  it's optional
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i should be able to, and have done so in the past (even on this machine), but was unable to do so this time
<jmichaelx> the pulseaudio folks insist that the problem is with KDE... and in this case, i am prone to believe them
<jmichaelx> ultimately, the problem is with kubuntu
<jmichaelx> for choosing to install pulse by default, in a DE that does not completely support it
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: To be fair there were some bugs in pulse recently that affect KDE
<Daskreech> I'm not sure where you lay blame there but it's still probably better to get it sorted out
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: kinda like the Xorg bugs that are effecting KDE
<jmichaelx> kwin has also been an aweful mess... or is it Xorg? i have no idea how to tell
<Daskreech> Xorg bugs affect everything.
<Daskreech> It's the sole monopoly in FOSS
<maco> frequently with sound its buggy drivers that only have a reliable test case once pulse tries to use them
<jmichaelx> i guess... but if any window manager will be effected by a bug, you can bet it will be kwin
<maco> are you in the audio group?
<jmichaelx> maco: yes, i know that's true
<maco> used to be, ubuntu didnt put you in it (because it forced pulse) but kubuntu did, but now maybe neither does since both expect pulse now
<maco> and kde theoretically got pulse support a release or two ago
<jmichaelx> maco: well, i should be..
<jmichaelx> maco: ok, i am not in the audio group, from what i am seeing
<maco> thatd prevent you from using alsalib directly, without pulse as an intermediary. add yourself to the group and ripping out pulse should work (for values of work hat may require using alsamixer to change volume)
<maco> hopefully that kwin/Xorg problem will be a bit better sooner, now that Xorg maintainers have been pestered about the "you guys only ever test your Xorg changes with Compiz" problem
<jmichaelx> maco: ok, you probably just explained exactly what i was running into
<jmichaelx> maco: i could very likely have saved myself a ton of effort (not to mention wasted CPU cycles) had i started using compiz instead of kwin starting a year or so back
<jmichaelx> but... i cannot get myself to run compiz on kde
<jmichaelx> kwin  + mobile intel has been a very bad combination
<jmichaelx> and i know much of the blame there is not with kwin/kde devs
<jmichaelx> now i want to start griping about android issues....
<maco> my only gripe there is twitter's app causing memory corruption so that AV codecs stop working til reboot
<jmichaelx> ugh... i have a cheap (but until recently fairly decent) lg optimus s (sprint). got an OTA upgrade to gingerbread about 5 or 6 weeks ago... has basically blitzed the phone
<jmichaelx> lg & sprint stopped rolling out the update, once they saw what it was doing.... of course, i got the upgrade while sleeping one night, before it was pulled
<jmichaelx> it has ruined my battery life, and now often does not notify me of text messages, and other things
<jmichaelx> so... i want to root this thing, and put cyanogenmod7 on it, as soon as i figure out how to do so
<Daskreech> maco: What's the downside to being in the audio group? why isn't it there as a backup?
 * jmichaelx was wondering the same thing
<maco> more likely to result in a process locking alsa and preventing other things from grabbing it
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: well ICS just came out
<jmichaelx> ICS?
<Daskreech> Ice Cream Sandwich
<jmichaelx> yea..  my phone runs at 600MHz, could never handle ICS
<jmichaelx> plus, i'm mad at google for not having released their source code yet for honeycomb... remains to be seen whether or not they even intend to
<jmichaelx> cyanogenmod is only possible due to the GPL'd code
 * jmichaelx wishes for a free-er phone OS
<jmichaelx> i was actually sort of looking forward to there being meego phones on the market
<jmichaelx> RIP meego...
<mase_work> yeh i was hopign for meego also
<mase_work> the nokia n9 seemed ok
<mase_work> but i am uncertain of it's future and from a spec pov it's hardly cutting edge
<jmichaelx> yea... i guess i don't always need cutting edge, but then there are limits
<mr-rich> I use evolution for e-mail ... after upgrading to 11.10, it doesn't look right ... fonts are bigger ... icons are missing ...
<jmichaelx> i got this phone, because it was nearly "free".... single core 600MHz. compared to all the 1-1.2GHz dula-core nvidia tegra phones out tthere, you'd think this thing would be pretty sad... but until this OTA fiasco, i have been very happy with it
<jmichaelx> are there mplayer key combos for volume?
<jmichaelx> ok, mplayer has a few mighty weird default key bindings
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: they don't intend to they are releasing the code for Android 4.0
<jmichaelx> * to increase volume, / to decrease
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Yep but I've been so used to them it's secondnature now :-/
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: there are some folks predicting that google is going to go closed-source with their tablet distros... dunno, may all be vicious rumor
<Daskreech> mr-rich: Not sure. It should have the icons at least
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: doesn't make sense for them
<mr-rich> Daskreech: it did before I upgraded ... been using evo for 10 years .... hate to switch now ...
<Daskreech> mr-rich: I don't think you have to :) Probably just need to ask in #ubuntu they would have more idea about packaging for it
<mr-rich> Daskreech: they'll prolly tell me to ask here ... since I use kubuntu ...
<eshlox> someone have idea why i cant connect to sftp with kdevelop/krusader (permission denied) but using console sftp its ok? ;-S
<Daskreech> mr-rich: it's evolution that you want fixed. Just see if there was a package split or something No idea why you would split up icons form the program
<phoenix_firebrd> is the package gir1.2-networkmanager part of kubuntu/kde?
<Sad_Beagle> What is the name of the binary that launches the KDE preferences?
<Sad_Beagle> I need to recreate my panels...
<phoenix_firebrd> Sad_Beagle: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> Sad_Beagle: what do you mean by "I need to recreate my panels"?
<Sad_Beagle> phoenix_firebrd: I deleted my panel. I want to launch KDE's preferences but I do not know which binary to invoke.
<phoenix_firebrd> Sad_Beagle: you mean the default panel at the bottom of the desktop?
<Sad_Beagle> yeah
<phoenix_firebrd> Sad_Beagle: you can do it in a simple way
<phoenix_firebrd> Sad_Beagle: right click on the desktop, in the menu select add panel->default panel
<Sad_Beagle> doh
<Sad_Beagle> I looked right over that
<Sad_Beagle> Thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> Sad_Beagle: solved?
<Sad_Beagle> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> Sad_Beagle: enjoy
<phoenix_firebrd> Sad_Beagle: one more thing
<Sad_Beagle> ah, the binary is called "systemsettings"
<phoenix_firebrd> Sad_Beagle: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> Sad_Beagle: are you a windows user previously?
<ispy_> I just upgraded to Kubuntu 11.10. Wow, so nice... welcome enhancements... KDE 4.7 is looking great. Well done team.
<mohkubuntu> hye
<stepnjump> Hi guys, I had 4 SMALL partitions at the end of my hard drive visible in gparted. I deleted them all and then made it to be a new swap partition because my acer netbook is too slow. Now when I rebooted, I was left at grub rescue menu. Now I'm logged on liveUSB. How could I repair my grub please
<alexdevillx> green day
<alexdevillx> how to install e-plasma theme?
<drd20> Just tried to install openjdk-7 using Muon, but the actual JDK isn't listed (openjdk7-jdk); why is this? (and why is the package called openjdk-7-jdk)
<alexdevillx> BTW, is SSD better than HDD for linux
<stepnjump> SSD is always better
<faLUCE>  hi, is there a list of 40' monitors compatible with ubuntu ?ù
<starn> how do i display hidden folders in kubuntu?? i know in ubuntu it's ctrl h but it does not work.
<kadoban> why when i run "sudo dd if=/dev/random of=keyfile bs=1024 count=4" does it quit early? it's only writing like 100ish bytes.  shouldn't it just block until enough entropy in available?
<alexdevillx> anyone uses AWN?
<stepnjump> are you trying to copy your boot sector kadoban?
<kadoban> stepnjump: uh, no? i'm trying to make a 4k random file
<stepnjump> oh nevermind then... don't know
<starn> how do i display hidden folders in kubuntu?? i know in ubuntu it's ctrl h but it does not work.
<alexdevillx> starn same problem
<kadoban> ? it's alt+. it's in the view menu
<alvin> ls -a
<alexdevillx> please
<alexdevillx> how to view hidden files in dolphin
<kadoban> i just told you
<alexdevillx> how
<kadoban> scroll up
<alexdevillx> Alt+.
<alexdevillx> Alt+[Dot]
<kadoban> yes
<alexdevillx> ok
<alexdevillx> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/E-plasma?content=142801 forever
<sirfilip> morning
<alexdevillx> hey
<alexdevillx> is AmaroK wolf?
<JorgeGarciaR> Hi
<alexdevillx> some one can gimme your screenshot
<progre55> hi guys. after the release upgrade, sometimes (randomly) my sound is lost when I plug in headphones. Using kubuntu 11.10 64bit. Any suggestions, please?
<JorgeGarciaR> I've installed a clean Kubuntu 11.10 with ATI propietary drivers and everything runs smooth and clean, but I cannot change the fonts for applications, menus, captions, etc. I can select them but the font doesn't change, it's blocked. I don't find any related bug or anyone in Google reporting something similar. Any light about this? Can you change fonts?
<JorgeGarciaR> Thanks!
<faLUCE>  hi, is there a list of 40' monitors compatible with ubuntu ?
<Peace-> faLUCE: monitors?
<Peace-> i guess is more importatn use a good video card
<faLUCE> Peace-: I have to buy a 40' display for a customer
<well_laid_lawn> if it's called a monitor it'll work ok
<faLUCE> and I don't want surprises...
<faLUCE> well_laid_lawn: why are you so sure?
<well_laid_lawn> monitors don't have to do much to be used
<Peace-> faLUCE: it depends from the video card
<Peace-> if you have a video card that support high resolutioin
<faLUCE> Peace-: I have it
<Peace-> so you need a monitor with big resolution
<faLUCE> Peace-: yes
<Peace-> than i guess it's ok
<faLUCE> Peace-: but how can I be sure?
<Peace-> this is theory
<Peace-> big monitor big resolution = no problem
<Peace-> big monitor low resolution = mess
<faLUCE> Peace-: how can I check that in the graphic card?
<faLUCE> in the video card?
<Peace-> faLUCE: google video card resolution
<Peace-> ..
<faLUCE> Peace-: you are right, thanks
<Fleck> my kmail is not sending mails after upgrade to 11.10, just stays in outbox, tried to remove sending accound, and created new one - still nothing, nothing happens, no errors, nothing... :(
<Fleck> (yes, worked before os update)
<larsivi> the kmail2 page doesn't work?
<larsivi> hmm, anything ssl on the kubuntu pages seems to not work
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> upgrading to 11.10 was as simple then driving a bicycle :)
<noaXess> but.. now i hvae two update icons.. one from muon and other from apper ;)
<szal> yeah, and there's a couple of annoyances in 11.10
<szal> e.g. a non-functional horizontal scroll bar in LibreOffice Calc
<noaXess> first question.. why are ther two software management apps? does this make sence
<well_laid_lawn> there's always been at least two; apt and synaptic/kpackagekit etc
<JorgeGarciaR> Could any charitable soul try to change the font of Kubuntu 11.10 (64bits) and tell me if it works (in Appearance)? Thanks! :)
<mrhuup> join /blackberry
<well_laid_lawn> mrhuup: try /j #blackberry
<mrhuup> tkx
<well_laid_lawn> np :)
<werner_> Hey
<mrhuup> hi
<werner_> I love KDE, but I don't use the built-in KDE PIM stuff
<werner_> How do I get rid of the new AkonadiTray thingy in Kubuntu 10.11?
<werner_> It keeps on buggin me about trying to access mail that fails (I assume it wants KMail)
<werner_> Is there a way to just eliminate the little AkonadiTray tool?
<sb1980> hi! i've switched from ubuntu to kubuntu by installing it via apt from my ubuntu. now my user rights are completely wrong, e.g. i can't update packages from the KDE, i need to manually run it with sudo from shell. is there an easy way to fix this?
<fernandoanatomia> why kubuntu takes so much time to shutdown? With ubuntu when I press the power button it shutdown very quickly...
<Riddell> sb1980: ensure you have polkit-kde-1 installed
<Riddell> fernandoanatomia: nobody has looked into that I'm afraid, I'd be interested to know (some process will be slow to shut down)
<larsivi> I get SSL error whenever trying these kubuntu wiki pages - anyone else?
<fernandoanatomia> Riddell: I know bootchart a tool to mesuare the time and to dissect the boot process, is there any "shutdown chart" tool?
<sb1980> Ridell: ok installed it now, i'm going to restart and report. thx
<Riddell> possibly bootchart would work too
<Riddell> it might not be the fault of one process though
<larsivi> Riddell: any ideas on the ssl issue?
<sb1980> while i'm still here: i also got a big problem with kickoff and nepomuk. whenever i want to start one of them, i can wait literally minutes until something happens
<Riddell> larsivi: no, but I get "SSL negotiation failed" too, you would have to ask the sysadmins
<larsivi> I don't now them :)
<larsivi> *know
<Riddell> #canonical-sysadmin
<larsivi> anyway, even after fixing the migration to kmail2, kmail2 is very far from being a _better_ client :(
<sb1980> Ridell: updates from package manager work now
<sb1980> but reaction times of controll bar and kickoff are still horrible.
<ucenik21> wert
<oxymoron> Does somebody know how to change size of Kubuntu installation if I installed trhough Wubi in Windows? I remember I set a size there, but I want to resize it.
<well_laid_lawn> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<oxymoron> I know what Wubi is?
<well_laid_lawn> there's links in there
<well_laid_lawn>  http://wubi-installer.org/support.php
<gnumdk> Hello
<gnumdk> is there no way to get message indicator work with kmail2 ?
<oxymoron> well_laid_lawn: I found something now, but it feels kind of hard. I though Wubi had a built in configurator in Windows, to just resize it.
<well_laid_lawn> I know nothing about it sorry
<alexdevillx> well_laid_lawn:
<oxymoron> Why isnt it possible to resize wubi virtual device inside the virtual disk running? I shouldnt change anything, just the size it takes on a NTFS drive.
<diego_> hi all
<GirlyGirl> hi
<diego_> why my kubuntu has lowed his performance with the new 11.10?
<diego_> can I uninstall something useless?
<alvin> diego_: akonadi/nepomuk/strigi/virtuoso
<alvin> diego_: There are new 'low-fat' settings
<Linkmaster> 11.10 looks beautiful. How difficult is it to install it, when you have an 11.04  /  and  /home partitions seperated? Should be easy, right?
<diego_> Can I uninstall them?
<diego_> Is it safe?
<Linkmaster> diego_: go through akonadi settings and turn it off if you don't want it to do the indexing - you can't remove it, because the system depends on it
<oxymoron> Sweet, thanks to that someone who finally fixed the sound on Kubuntu/KDe after latest updates
<oxymoron> Now I just miss, that when plugin HDMI cable, system should change output device to HDMI, and when unplug it it just change back to speakers.
<oxymoron> For now I need to do it manually.
<oxymoron> Or why not both? :P
<diego_> where is akonadi? :(
<Linkmaster> Go to system settings, it should be under indexing I believe. I don't have my kubuntu computer on me, so I'm not 100% sure
<diego_> ok, its under desktop search
<Linkmaster> Yeah, thats it. You can disable it there, and it shouldn't resume after that
<diego_> I hope so, thanks
<diego_> why OpenGL dont work on  kubuntu 11.10? I was before, on 11.04
<diego_> well, I made a little program, kind of "hello world" using opengl, and its dont work now
<LK-> 11.10 doesn't have the ability to connect to a core in quassel?
<oxymoron> LK-: Try to install KOnversation instead ;) Much better IRC client
<LK-> It can act as a BNC?
<oxymoron> LK-: Not sure, but I think so.
<LK-> seems to not support that
<oxymoron> LK-: Not sure if any IRC clients do that :P
<LK-> oxymoron: Yes, Quassel does. Weechat does and quite a few others
<obs> hey anyone that help me setting up my Elantech touchpad ?
<diego_> thats my code http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/201110191447481280x800s.png/
<diego_> thats my makefile http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/201110191447571280x800s.png/
<El_Saviore> Hello there.
<El_Saviore> I'm giong to try asking these questions again today...
<diego_> and this it what show when run it
<El_Saviore> Can anyone tell me why I can't drag and drop a multiple selction in ark?
<diego_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/201110191448141280x800s.png/
<El_Saviore> I hear that it's possible, but I've tried on 2 systems with kubuntu 11.10 and it just wont work for me.
<El_Saviore> also, how do I make it that I have to double click to open a file/folder?
<El_Saviore> Are there any tutorials (preferably video) for navigating around Kubuntu?  What are new users supposed to do?
<MWojtkowiak> !digest
<Linkmaster> El_Saviore: what are you wanting to do?
<jamil_1> hello all
<El_Saviore> I'm wanting to extract multiple folders/files all at once
<jamil_1> there is an apparent discrepancy in the cpu load shown by top and cpu load graph show by the plasmoid
<El_Saviore> I know I can dtrl click and stuff, but I can't click+drag the selction when I want to.  i've never come across that before.
<jamil_1> top shows very little load while plasmoid show very high cpu usage.
<jamil_1> any explanation ?
<El_Saviore> Linkmaster:  Those last few were to you.
<El_Saviore> Linkmaster: The behaviore is mostly what i expect just using dolphin.
<El_Saviore> Linkmaster:however, when inside ark, the selctions are not persistent when I click+drag>unclick
<Linkmaster> El_Saviore: hmm....so it works in dolphin, but not directly in ark?
<El_Saviore> Linkmaster: correct.
<Linkmaster> Hmm..I usually associate with just dolphin, I do my extraction/etc. in dolphin(using ark however) but I don't deal directly in ark. Is there something specific that you need to use ark for?
<El_Saviore> i was going to use 7zip to see if that worked, but I can't get an interface to come up.  i noticed there were 2 when I did a program search, and one ended with an "a"...maybe that's what i should have used.
<El_Saviore> nothing at all, it's just how kubuntu comes configured, and I'm a noob
<El_Saviore> I've useed gnome for a few years now, and am trying to get well rounded.
<El_Saviore> how do you associate dolphin to behave that way?
<GirlyGirl> sb1980: What is the exact error message?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<El_Saviore> hello
<Linkmaster> El_Saviore: Well, in dolphin, you can right click on your .zip/.rar/.etc., and choose amongst the different extractions, such as "/here" or "to:..." which will allow you to choose where you want to extract it. In dolphin as well, you can highlight multiple .zip/.etc., and extract them into the same place(such as when you have a multi-rar, etc.)
<El_Saviore> my situation is that i have many files, and only want a portion of them taht are in the compressed file.
<El_Saviore> also, I can't turn off the option to disregard the toplevel folder.
<Linkmaster> so...~/filename.rar/filename.txt is what you want?
<El_Saviore> i tried ignoring local paths, or whatever it was, but that still makes a top level folder.
<El_Saviore> let's just say i want to extracrt everyother file in an archive.  how can I do that in one shot by dragging and dropping?
<El_Saviore> It's not what I want to do, but that should help a visualization.
<El_Saviore> I think I'm done the reinstall.  I'm going to see what I can see.
<Linkmaster> I need to head to my next class(math). If you're around, and I am too, I'll see what I can do
<El_Saviore> ok
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> strange behavior.. since 11.10, if i plugin my headphone, i can hear sound on maschine and headphone.. :(
<SunTsu> maybe somebody in this channel is able to tell me: Where has libchipcardd gone to?
<noaXess> do i really need akonadi?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, only if you need a file indexer
<maco> it's the backend data store for kde in general, though not all apps use it yet. kdepim uses it though
<maco> BluesKaj: are you thinking of nepomuk?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: not need.. but how to complete disable akonadi?
<noaXess> don't use kdepim..
<BluesKaj> akonadi also uses kmail and kontact , but you can turn it of
<BluesKaj> off
<maco> then you might not need it explicitly, though im not entirely sure you can uninstall it without dependency hell
<noaXess> BluesKaj, maco: and what do i need to disable, that it doesn't run anymore?
<BluesKaj> maco , you can't remove it , it takes most of the kubuntu desktop with it
<maco> BluesKaj: thats what i thought
<maco> there's a panel widget thingimabob that lets you turn off akonadi
<noaXess> maco: yeah but in reboot it's back..
<maco> oh
<BluesKaj> noaXess, system settings >startup&shutdown>service manager
<noaXess> i'm there BluesKaj.. nepomuk search module?
<BluesKaj> yup uncheck and apply
<noaXess> BluesKaj: ok.. thanks..
<noaXess> BluesKaj: what app manager you prefer.. instead of apt-get :) muon or apper?
<BluesKaj> now addit to session management
<BluesKaj> i have akonadi and nepomuk , in the applications to be excluded from sessions box, noaXess
<noaXess> strange behavior.. since 11.10, if i plugin my headphone, i can hear sound on maschine and headphone.. :(
<BluesKaj> I just use synaptic as a package reference and guide , but rarely use any package managers to remove or install
<BluesKaj> noaXess, did you see my post about 'applications to be excluded from sessions ' ? if you don't fill in the box , then akonadi and nepomuk will start on the next reboot
<DennisBagley> all - just installed new machine with kubuntu oneiric on 3 mdraid level 1 partitions [ boot, swap, root ] using the standard amd64 cd, [ manually installed mdadm in live env and then created /dev/md's ] - is just booting into busy box on reboot, I presume i need to install mdadm to system, or maybe kernel mods for mdlevel1 - any pointers more than welcome - please
<noaXess> BluesKaj: aha.. yeah
<noaXess> BluesKaj: space delimited, or semicolon?
<noaXess> comma ;)
<BluesKaj> comma
<noaXess> BluesKaj: done
<noaXess> BluesKaj: any idea, why my notebook speaker are on, if headphone is pluged in? i hear sound in both, spealer and headphone since 11.10
 * BluesKaj wishes akonadi and nepomuk were optional rather than default ...most non-business home users won't use use or need them
<alvin> DennisBagley: Why didn't you use the 'alternate cd' (which is really the wrong name for that cd)
<BluesKaj> noaXess, do you have a speaker control in alsamixer ?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: wait..
<DennisBagley> alvin: cos I is stupid - and this way worked last time I tried (few years back now)
<alvin> I still like the idea of akonadi, if only it weren't so buggy. Nepomuk is another story. It doesn't add anything worthwile that slocate/mlocate does not have, but it eats resources.
<noaXess> BluesKaj: http://i.imgur.com/ZNYRa.png
<alvin> DennisBagley: Well, previous Ubuntu releases had a lot of problems with booting from mdadm. I'd expect that is fixed by now. It should work, so you probably forgot something.
<DennisBagley> alvin: thanks :-) sure I did - is there a nice guide to chrooting from live cd into HD so I can install more stuff - or again - is it easiest to use the recovery / chroot on alternative ?
<BluesKaj> noaXess, mute or turn down you "speaker" control in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> your
<noaXess> BluesKaj: if i do that.. also headphone goes down
<alvin> DennisBagley: The alternative cd does have a rescue mode that lets you select a root device and gives you a shell
<DennisBagley> alvin: ok will fight it for another 30 mins then accept defeat
<BluesKaj> nox did you try both headphone outputs ?
<BluesKaj> noaXess,
<Fleck> anyone can confirm this: ctrl + alt + V - use UP/DOWN keys on keyboard - select one clipboard value - press enter - nothing happens - clipper stays open?
<szal> Fleck: yep
<szal> just another bug in a long list
<Fleck> ;(
<Fleck> yeah... and this is old bug too...
<szal> e.g. closing the calendar (from clicking on the digital clock) by pressing Esc isn't possible any more either
<Fleck> :D
<szal> and I'm gonna have to choose another widget style than Oxygen again for the time being just so that LO Calc doesn't become unusable
<shane2peru> wow, thunderbird just went spastic, I moved Chrome (nothing to do with TBird) and Tbird started scrolling up through all the messages, I scrolled back down to the bottom, and let go fo the bar, and it flipped back to the top of the list?
<shane2peru> is tbird possessed?
<obs> hey anyone that can help me setting up my Elantech touchpad ?
<noaXess> BluesKaj: tried both headphone outputs ..:(.. grrr
<millun> hi guys
<millun> i am trying to send an email from domain.com to email@domain.com which is hosted ON gmail.
<millun> Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table'
<noaXess> BluesKaj: if i pluged in in headphone1 and mute it.. it's muted and speaker are on.. if i mute then hp2 all is muted ??
<BluesKaj> noaXess, try turning down the capture control , the headphone out could be looping back thru that
<millun> the thing is that the machine first tries itself instead of querying the MX records
<noaXess> BluesKaj: no... doesnt' work
<BluesKaj> well, dunno noaXess ...guess you newed to do some research ...I'm not real familar with audio on laptops
<BluesKaj> need ^
<noaXess> BluesKaj: but.. anyway.. thanks for tips ;)...
<roland> Any way to check from a bash script if the script was started from command line or from dolphin/nautilus window?
<diego_> why OpenGL dont work on  kubuntu 11.10? I was before, on 11.04
<diego_> well, I made a little program, kind of "hello world" using opengl, and its dont work now
<diego_> thats my code http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/201110191447481280x800s.png/
<diego_> thats my makefile http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/201110191447571280x800s.png/
<diego_> and this it what show when run it
<diego_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/201110191448141280x800s.png/
<diego_> why dont work properly???
<BlueAidan> just installed kubuntu 11.10, and it seems the battery icon in the systray always says ac adapter not connected
<BlueAidan> (even though it is)
<BlueAidan> because of that, it's putting the netbook to sleep after a bit, which is annoying
<BlueAidan> it always says 100% left, so the battery is charging
<Deet`> having a problem booting in  to a fresh install. after grub, the GFX card stops sending a signal to the monitors. upon booting to recovery mode, if get a hang up on 4 errors for "codec_read: codec 0 is not valid" any ideas?
<recs> i'm trying to get the proper synaptics drivers for my touchpad installed
<recs> if i try to open up synaptiks it says no touchpad found
<recs> i've googled this quite a bit but to no avail
<Deet`> laptop?
<recs> my touchpad is way to sensitive
<recs> yeah
<Deet`> odd, i did about 5 different laptops, never had a problem like that. were you connected to the internet when you did the install?
<recs> yeah, this is the first i've had a problem too, it is a very newer laptop, samsung really hasn't released them yet, just a watered down bestbuy model is out
<recs> the rest are still up for pre-order and haven't came out yet
<Deet`> what computer are we dealing with?
<recs> http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20099569-1/hands-on-with-the-samsung-series-7-laptop/
<recs> i had kubuntu installed on my girlfriends much older computer and didn't any problems, i dont know if the drivers were properly installed on hers or if her touchpad just wasn't as wacky as this one hardware wise
<Deet`> could be too new
<recs> yeah :(
<recs> i tryed running the syndaemon and thought that would help a bit but it didn't work
<Deet`> sadly i can't help you there :/
<Deet`> you wouldn't know how to tell grub's command line to boot to kubuntu's command line would you?
<jamil_1> how can I define some thing similar to ~ in bash ?
<recs> do you want kdm not to startup and have to start it up yourself ?
<Deet`> never mind
<Deet`> i'm getting a codec error and wanted to get in to try and update/upgrade to see if that fixes anything
<BluesKaj> Deet`, which graphics card ?
<Deet`> ATI Radeon 9550
<Deet`> 256, AGP 8x
<BluesKaj> fglrx?
<martijn81> Hi, i can't get my external hard disk to mount. What can i do?
<Deet`> don't know, haven't been able to reach the gui yet
<Deet`> normal boot gives me no signal to the monitor
<BluesKaj> no Deet` I mean previously
<martijn81> i have no permissions to write
<Deet`> there isn't a previously. this is fresh install. first time on this particulat machine
<BluesKaj> martijn81, mount -o remount,rw /path/to/drive
<BluesKaj> new pc , Deet` ?
<Deet`> more like cobled together old parts
<Deet`> have windoze xp on it, works fine in there, usually
<BluesKaj> Deet`, ok, dunno if the nomodeset fix applies to ati cards
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | Deet`
<ubottu> Deet`: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Deet`> cant hurt to try right?
<martijn81> mount: can't find /dev/sdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<BluesKaj> nope works for my nvidia pci, Deet`
<martijn81> oops, mounting does work, but now i still not have permissions to write
<BluesKaj> martijn81, is this ntfs?
<mr-rich> Ok, this upgrade was not as smooth as the last one. Problems still remain ... The one I'm working on now is the internet connection. Under 11.04, I used /etc/network/interfaces to hard set my IP (I do some web dev). Upon upgrading to 11.10, eth0 now has 2 IPs ... the old one and one I had to set via DHCP ... How to fix?
<martijn81> BluesKaj: nope, ext4
<BluesKaj> on a usb external , that's unusual, martijn81
<martijn81> i see...
<martijn81> does is matther that i called it  /media/MEDIA/  ?
<Deet`> BluesKaj, mine looks different from the examble. after "quiet splash" i have "vt.handoff=7" should i remove that?
<Deet`> i added nomodeset after and it's didn't do anything
<Deet`> what i don't get it why the livecd work for 8.04 worked fine and the install for 11 doesn't :(
<BluesKaj> Deet`, I haven't seen that either
<Deet`> well its only for one boot
 * Deet` erases offending words
<KingSphinx> Deet': Speaking of 8.04, there's a spin of Kubuntu that uses the KDE 3 fork known as Trinity. www.trinitydesktop.org is where you'll find it.
<Deet`> well, the screen didn't go dead, but the codec error shows up now
<Deet`> interesting
<KingSphinx> They're working on builds for Oneiric, should be here by the end of the month.
<Deet`> does that need to be a fresh install or can you do so from another distro?
<BluesKaj> Deet`, if you have some older hardware that may have recognition probs , try the 'alternate install'
<BluesKaj> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Deet`> i used the alternate install for this computer
<BluesKaj> bummer
<Deet`> yeah
<Deet`> what's the likelyhood of updraging from 8.04 and everything still working?
<BluesKaj> not good
<Deet`> well i might just go with 8.04 then. internet down here sucks and i don't feel like taking 6 hours to download another iso
 * Deet` just wants to use konversation and amarok, and use konqueror and hide from M$ :P
<Deet`> KDE for windows despises Belize, i can't never get it to download right
<BluesKaj> konqueror is no longer the default , dolphin is the file manager and firefox is the default browser
<Deet`> bah
<Deet`> i like konqueror
<Deet`> and is firefox still a resourse whore on linux?
<BluesKaj> well, you can still install it and use it
<spacebug-> Deet`: you have rekonq also, more lightweight if you want that
<jamil_1> is it possible to define something like ~ tilde expansion ?
<kbroulik> why do I have to add this kubuntu-ppa/ppa thing for official KDE updates? why aren'T these pushed to my system automatically?
<kbroulik> for backports, understandable, but for oneiric the 4.7.2 packages? o.O
<Deet`> hrm....i think i formatted the wrong drive last time through..... >_>;;;
<TheLastProject> Deet`: I am running Firefox with 2 tabs open right now, it is using 111540K memory, 32956K shared memory  and 0% CPU. The plugin container is using 6416K memory and 15368K shared memory - Probably won't help but hey, at least I tried
<Deet`> ya know, maybe if i stop naming this computer after tthe murderous psychopath from elfen Lied, it might not be such a problem
<Deet`> that's less that one tab does under windows
<TheLastProject> Deet`: It are two simple PHPbb forum pages, so nothing that should use a lot of power
<Deet`> i get 150+mb of ram usage on one page of nothing but text
<Deet`> the longer it's open, the more it eats
<TheLastProject> Whoa, that's bad
<Deet`> and it's the same with most of the people i know on windows
<Deet`> FF4 would take over all available RAM at times
<Jai> can anyone suggest me how to speed up my kubuntu 11.10
<Jai> it seems running very slow
<Jai> i have 2.5 ram and 160 gb hard disk fully dedicated for ubuntu
<Jai> can someone help on dis?
<TheLastProject> kubuntu-less-fat package perhaps? (Not sure if that's the name, also not sure if it actually speeds general usage up as well instead of just bootup times)
<TheLastProject> *kubuntu-low-fat
<TheLastProject> Sorry
<TheLastProject> Should reduce memory usage as well
<TheLastProject> apt:/kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<Jai> so u say dat i have to get using sudo apt kubuntu-low-fat-settings?
<Jai> the last project?
<TheLastProject> Jai: I'm not saying you have to, but I say it's worth a try
<TheLastProject> Unfortunately I can't help any more, seeing as how I have to go AFK now
<rork> Jai: try `top`, `ps aux` or system monitor to see if something is using excess memory/cpu, 2.5 GB RAM should be enough for kubuntu if you have a decent CPU
<TheLastProject> Good luck
<rork> Also because I think KDE depends heavily on OpenGL installing graphics drivers might help
<pteague_work> is there a way i can get kate to not freak out & pop up a message box every time i switch over to it when a file has changed on disk? & yes, in settings -> configure kate -> application -> general i have the "warn about files modified by foreign processes" *unchecked* so it shouldn't be annoying me with this all the time
<sirfilip> night
<Jai> i have nvidia gforce 750
 * mweijts goedenavond allemaal
<genii-around> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Deet`> well, 8.04 works like a charm
<Jai> :(
<rork> Jai: it looks like your system is comparable to mine which runs a basic kubuntu 11.10 just fine, did you install graphics drivers and did you check for processes that use a lot of memory/cpu?
<Jai> out of 2.5 g ram
<Jai> 2 g ram is used
<Jai> wth
<Jai> :(
<FloodBotK2> Jai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> Jai: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Deet`> w00t 300+ updates needed. good times
<rork> Jai: can you paste the output of `ps aux` (type this in a terminal) to pastebin and give us the link (e.g. on http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<Jai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/713394/
<Jai> here is d link rork
<mr-rich> Hello. This upgrade was not as smooth as the last one. Problems still remain ... The one I'm working on now is the internet connection. Under 11.04, I used /etc/network/interfaces to hard set my IP (I do some web dev). Upon upgrading to 11.10, eth0 now has 2 IPs ... the old one and one I had to set via DHCP ... How to fix?
<rork> Jai: it looks like firefox is soaking up all the memory, is your computer also slow after a boot?
<pteague_work> ...ok, apparently the new kate is not usable for what i need... guess i try installing older debs for it
<Jai> yeah
<Jai> eveery time i open
<BluesKaj> pteague_work, what do you need that kate can't provide ?
<pteague_work> BluesKaj, i can't get it to suppress *warnings* about files being modified on disk... i tell it to ignore & it's fine until the next time the file is modified & then it screams about it again... even though i've unchecked the option to "warn about files modified by foreign processes"
<rork> Jai: do you start a new session each boot or does it open an old session?
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, use a static IP , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<Jai> how do i knw whether im in previous session or not.. generally i shut down my kde and den start it..
<BluesKaj> pteague_work, ok ... never experienced that so i won't be much help :(
<pteague_work> BluesKaj, previous versions of kate would simply set a red icon in the file list... at which point if i really needed the different version i could simply f5 to refresh otherwise it never bothered me as long as i had that checkbox unchecked
<rork> Jai: it's in System Settings > Start Up & Shutdown > Session Management, the options at the bottom. Generaly when you're in a previous session all programs that were opened when you shut down are opened again
<Jai> Vowwwwwwwwww rork thank u so much
<Jai> yeah it is restoring previous session.. i dint knw there existed a session management in system settings
<Jai> great rork i guess dat is d main problem den
<Jai> hmm welll
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: Thanks. I did that exact thing in 11.04. When I upgraded, networking did not work. I had to switch to DHCP to get it to connect. when I do a "ip addr", I now have 2 IPs on eth0: the one I assigned in 11.04 and the one assighed by DHCP ... I have deleted the old /etc/network/interfaces file ... still have the same problem ...
<Jai> for firefox issue.. i think we can use rekonq rite??
<rork> Jai: did you test the new setting? (I guess you did)
<Jai> well no
<Jai> bt m sure dat is d problem
<Jai> let me restart and come one min wait pls
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, take the new IP out of network/interfaces  , just make sure the IP that's listed is the same as the IP your router assigned theat pc
<BluesKaj> err that pc
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: The only interface in /etc/network/interfaces is lo now ... when I reboot, I still have 2 ips on eth0. the upgrade did something and I can't figure out what ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, Im also assuming you don't use network manager
<BluesKaj> network manager will overwrite /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> mr-rich,^
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: I do now to get the addy via DHCP ... when I first upgraded, I had no internet connection ... then I changed it to DHCP and deleted /etc/network/interfaces ...
<Jai> rork u der?
<rork> Jai: yes
<Jai> no rork :( still it s slow
<diego_> I have an example programm in opengl. I worked with kubuntu 11.04, but now with 11.10 it doesnt work! Why?
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, do not delete /etc/network interfaces !
<ryrych> hello
<rork> can you do a `ps aux` again? Check memory and cpu if that's full?
<diego_> it worked well before!
<ryrych> I have migrated to new kmail with success but I don’t have to-do lists migrated
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: actually I just copied the old one back ...
<Jai> almost 1.5 gb is used
<Jai> im checkin using top
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, I asked if you were still using network manager
<diego_> that the "output" http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/201110191448141280x800s.png/
<aron612> hi all
<rork> Jai: I think that's the same for me, are there any specific programs that use a lot of memory/cpu?
<Jai> oh so u say cpu usage of 1.5 memory is normal??
<Jai> without firefox usage?
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, if so you need to remove networkmanager in order to setup static IPs etc and let the /etc/network/interfaces file do the work for you , check this out,http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<rork> Jai: yes, but with Kontact open
<mr-rich> BluesKaj: so, you can't use network manager to set a static ip?
<fernandoanatomia> I can't more folders to my collection in Amarock besides /home/music
<fernandoanatomia> I can't add ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, did you read the tutorial I posted
<mr-rich> Reading now ...
<fernandoanatomia> I add the folder and ask Amarok search it but nothing happens.... the musics dont get listed....
<ryrych> anyone, please? :)
<Inadaptado> Afternoon
<rork> fernandoanatomia: did you check "check folders recursively" and do a full rescan?
<aron612_> всем привет
<aron612_> есть русские?
<maco> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<fernandoanatomia> rork: yes!
<rork> Jai: and with the amount of servecis you run in the background (like ftp, apache etc) it's not surprising to me
<dfrey_> Is there a way to purge and then refresh the list of packages known to aptitude?
<fernandoanatomia> I also deleted /home/.kde/share/config/amarok*.* but it keeps the configuration.... How can I erase the current config?
<SunTsu> somebody else having high cpu load for the xorg process when using kde 4.7.2?
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, apt-get and atitude see the same repos , hence the same packages ..you can use Muon to reload the the packages ...it does whenever you launch it
<BluesKaj> er aptitude
<Inadaptado> SunTsu: Define 'high cpu load'
<genii-around> fernandoanatomia: When you write /home/music  and /home/.kde/wherever ... do you mean instead /home/your-username/music /home/your-username/.kde/wherever ? or are you actually using /home/music and so on?
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: One weird thing is that every time I'm reloading aptitude right now it is telling me I have the same new packages.  I tell it to "forget" and then those same packages are listed as "new" next time I run
<SunTsu> Inadaptado: er: > 90%, constantly
<Inadaptado> Wow, then definitely not
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, whay are you ignoring the new updates ?
<SunTsu> just switched to xfce, now everything is normal. kde was insane
<BluesKaj> why
<Inadaptado> Works fine for me. Could be better, but I'm not complaining
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: These are the "new" packages, not ones that I already have installed and wish to update
<BluesKaj> these aren't new packages , they're updates to the packages you have installed
<BluesKaj> then update them , dfrey_
<fernandoanatomia> /home/myusername.... I just forgot....
<BluesKaj> SunTsu, do youn have anything to contribute , if not I suggest you join xubuntu
<fernandoanatomia> genii-around: /home/myusername.... I just forgot....
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: No, something is messed up.  For example "aptitude" is listed as one of the new packages.  I'm running it already of course.  When I try to install the "new" aptitude, it tells me that aptitude conflicts with aptitude.
<ryrych> how can I import to-dos to new kontact
<SunTsu> BluesKaj: Why would I join there? I don't have any problem with xfce, and I still want to use kde.
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, do you have some ppas or sources from other kubuntu versions in your sources.list ?
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: all of my sources.list lines are for "oneiric"
<BluesKaj> SunTsu, you called kde insane , I assumed you weren't going to use it
<eagles0513875> hey guys I'm having an issue i use a bootable usb to install oneiric onto my netbook yet for some reason even though i specified installation on my hard disk. for some blessed reason it installs grub 2 to the MBR of the pen drive instead of the MBR of the hard disk :(
<eagles0513875> this seems to be a persistent issue since at least natty
<Inadaptado> I think he meant KDE was making his computer unasable and wants to know how to fix it
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, aptitude is not what it once was ..even i switched to apt-get
<Inadaptado> eagles0513875: have you tried to select partitions manually?
<eagles0513875> well netbook version of kde makes my netbook unusable
<SunTsu> BluesKaj: you might want to try reading my sentences as belonging together. I had insane _cpu load_ using kde
<eagles0513875> Inadaptado: it won't matter manual or not
<Inadaptado> Weird
<eagles0513875> the installer seems to use the MBR of the pen drive granted i told the installer to install to the hard disk
<BluesKaj> SunTsu, I read that but without any details , it's difficult to help
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: So what command should I issue with apt-get to ensure that I am all the way through the upgrade process?
<eagles0513875> i need to file a bug on this its very annoying for a lot of netbook users
<ikonia> eagles0513875: someone told me the other day (I've not verfied this) that the option to select the install point of grub was removed in 11.04 - I still believe it shows up if you select manual partition first, but I can't confirm this at this time
<fernandoanatomia> I deleted ~/.kde/apps/amarok and didn't wonk....
<SunTsu> BluesKaj: I know, I just wanted to know if somebody else had noticed that. If so we could have tried to see if there are common points and therefore try to figure out what's going wrong
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, upgrade process? are uograding the OS or just packages?
<Inadaptado> ikonia: It does, I did it four days ago
 * eagles0513875 doesn't like the kde netbook look and feel not to mention plasma on that desktop is so slow. always reverts to the normal kde desktop which runs super well and fast on a netbook 
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: Both?
<BluesKaj> SunTsu, system monitor is your friend
<eagles0513875> there is another way to fix the issue is to install the grub  package then ill need to figure out how to get it to boot
<eagles0513875> but that shouldn't be to tough to do
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it's not just netbook users, it's anyone installing from usb who's bios presents the usb before internal disks
<ikonia> eagles0513875: there is already a bug logged for it I believe
<eagles0513875> ikonia: that isn't true
<ikonia> Inadaptado: it does what ?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: what isn't ?
<eagles0513875> i don't have that issue with my desktop
<ikonia> eagles0513875: did you read what I said /
<eagles0513875> i don't have the issue mentioned above
<Inadaptado> ikonia: I chose partitions manually and the installer allowed me to choose where to install Grub2
<ikonia> Inadaptado: that's what I believe also, but I can't verify this at this time
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, well, which is it ?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it will be anyone who's bios presents the USB device BEFORE the internal disks
<ikonia> eagles0513875: that's netbook/non-nebook.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> is that a bug or not a bug the installer doing as is intended
<ikonia> however what Inadaptado has suggested I also believe .
<phiscibe> iim still on 11.04, i installed it fresh 2 days before 11.10 came out, i had tons of bugs, wanted to unsderstand 11.04 before going upgrade, 5 days later looking better, but now it is crashing during the night, cant find any thig in a log,m they look reset
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it's doing as intended, however check what Inadaptado said, as I also believe that, I've just not had a chance to confirm it
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: I want the latest kubuntu installed on my machine without having to reinstall.
 * BluesKaj never thought a 3 yr old bios would be outdated
<ikonia> I believe this change was 11.04 and later
<Inadaptado> eagles0513875: Is you USB listed as first device to load?
<eagles0513875> ikonia: ok when i had 11.04 and had this issue i installed grub to the main hard disk and had to do one other step for the system to pick it up and boot off of it
<eagles0513875> on my desktop no but netbook yes
<Inadaptado> Then that may be the issue
<eagles0513875> in the current situation the grub 2 package isn't even installed to hard disk
<ikonia> that IS the issue
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, so all this time you were talking about an upgrade to 11.10 OS and not just an update with the OS ..correct ?
<ikonia> as I've stated
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm on 11.04, recently installed on a laptop.  When plugged into an external monitor, everything's fine.  When I take it off the monitor, the task panel at the bottom of the screen still thinks it's at a larger resolution, so the right side of it is inaccessible off the screen.
<Inadaptado> Change it, choose the starter device manually, and, just to be sure, choose partitions manually
<ikonia> eagles0513875: the grub2 package IS installed to the hard disk
<eagles0513875> ikonia:  and i have understood
<BluesKaj> within the OS, rather dfrey_
<Crell> How do I fix that?  I've tried changing the Display settings, but they're already set correctly for this setup.
<ikonia> eagles0513875: the actual grub boot loader is put on the mbr of disk a
<eagles0513875> ikonia: its on the MBR of the pen drive in this case
<eagles0513875> not the hard disk of the netbook
<ikonia> eagles0513875: that's not the grub opackage though
<ikonia> eagles0513875: that is the grub boot sector, the grub package IS installed to the hard disk
<diego_> I have an example programm in opengl. It worked with kubuntu 11.04, but now with 11.10 it doesnt work! Why?
<eagles0513875> just did an apt-cache policy and the grub2 package is showing not installed
<diego_> that's the "output" http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/201110191448141280x800s.png/
<yofel> eagles0513875: but grub-pc is
<ikonia> eagles0513875: have you changed the name of the package correctly ?
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: I guess so yeah.
<ikonia> this is like pulling teeth
<Inadaptado> Crell: Are your graphic card drivers up to date?
<eagles0513875> no i haven't changed anything i guess i wasn't looking at the right package grub-pc is installed yet what i don't understand is why its not booting off of it
<eagles0513875> if its there
<Crell> Inadaptado: Should be.  It's an Intel X3100.  Open source driver, hasn't changed in years.
<ikonia> eagles0513875: I've explained why
<ikonia> eagles0513875: the grub binaries are not what boots the machine
<Crell> The video is fine, maximized windows are the right size.  It's just the bottom panel that didn't get the message.
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, so what have you done so far ...because i have no idea what the state of your install is ?
<ikonia> eagles0513875: it's the boot sector of the disk, which in this case was put on the usb disk incorrectly
<SunTsu> BluesKaj: I don't think that this will be helpful, it's Xorg that's running wild and I already know that. I need to find out what's making it freak out, for that I prolly need to disable stuff until it behaves the way I know it
<Inadaptado> I haven't had an Intel in ages, I'm a bit clueless right now
<BluesKaj> SunTsu, did you try system monitor ?
<SunTsu> BluesKaj: yes, I do, in fact I'm watching it right now
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: I changed my sources.list (just changed all URLs to oneiric) then I ran aptitude and updated the package lists.  Then I said to install all the updates.  Then during installation, I tried to resize my konsole window and X hung, so I had to ssh into my machine using my cell phone to try to complete the update process.
<SunTsu> which is of course does not help with my problem, because I'm using xfce currently. I'll try it again with kde, but it does not seem to be more than a common process monitor like (h)top
<Crell> Any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> SunTsu, so what in kde was using all your resources ?
<SunTsu> BluesKaj: not all my resources, but _Xorg_ was using a single cpu > 90% constantly. As in the Xorg process
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, you don't change the sources.list to upgrade to anew OS by changing the names in the debs, 'sudo do-release-upgrade' is the command to use
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: I'll try that now and see what happens
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: of course now it's saying there is no new release because it thinks I'm fully updated
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, but you had better rename your list to the existing OS . so it can upgrade to the newone.
<BluesKaj> sources.list that is, dfrey_
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: What was the previous version called again?  X isn't working so web access is challenging
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, natty
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: right, thanks
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, wait I'll give you a command
<fosburg> Can postscript fonts be used in Ubuntu?
<shane2peru> no gui software update notification??
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, nevermind that command is out of date
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: setting sources.list back to natty didn't convince do-release-upgrade that I needed to upgrade
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, run , uname -a please. post the output
<Inadaptado> shane2peru: Are you asking if there is or are you telling us you have lost it?
<shane2peru> Inadaptado: yes. :)  doesn't seem there is, and there used to be, is there a GUI update notification, or is it common knowledge that it isn't there.
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: I can't easily paste the output into IRC because X isn't currently working.  It says kernel 3.0.0-12-generic #20-ubuntu
<Inadaptado> That's a new one. What version of Kubuntu are you using?
<shane2peru> Inadaptado: the latest, 11.10 Oneiric?  I upgraded.
<shane2peru> dfrey_: there is an awesome pastebin utility for cli.
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, ok that's 11.10 kernel , but just to be sure , run lsb_release -a
<shane2peru> dfrey_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<phiscibe> pastebinit  you can pipe staight to pastebin on a we
<phiscibe> its cool as indoor plumbing
<shane2peru> dfrey_: then, command -options | pastebinit   that would output directly to pastebinit
<BluesKaj> ok, guys let's not have too many cooks here
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: that command says 11.10 also
<shane2peru> BluesKaj: sorry, just couldn't help myself there.
<shane2peru> Inadaptado: at any rate, do you know what the package is called that provides GUI updates?
<dfrey_> shane2peru: Good to know for the future, but I'm hesitant to try installing new packages right now given how messed up my install is
<Inadaptado> Actually, when I tried to upgrade I was installed both Muon and Apper. Both had GUI updates.
<shane2peru> dfrey_: oh, right, good point.
<shane2peru> Inadaptado: ok, i have Muon, let me see about Apper.
<Inadaptado> They were working at the same time, which I wouldn't be surprised if it could cause problems
<BluesKaj> ok dfrey then you have 11.10 installed ...sort of ... run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrde , the sudo apt-dist upgrade
<shane2peru> Inadaptado: oh, I'm all upgraded, I mean for the regular daily/weekly updates that come in, I'm not being notified of them.
<eagles0513875> ikonia:  Inadaptado  problem solved purged the grub-pc package that was installed and reinstalled it and its working now :)
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: Here's a clue: aptitude lists the number of installed packages as 366, but when I do dpkg --get-selections, I get 1951 lines of output.
<shane2peru> Inadaptado: I don't seem to have apper.
<BluesKaj> oops dfrey_ check the spelling in that second command
<Inadaptado> Mmm, that's odd, muon is working fine
<shane2peru> Inadaptado: right, my Muon is working too, but I didn't see the update options there.
<Inadaptado> Excuse me for asking this, but, have you checked the configuration of Muon?
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, just run the command I posted , I have no confidence in aptitude
<eagles0513875> well hell now even with my ath9k wifi driver it seems like my wpa2 wifi connections here at home aren't being picked up
<shane2peru> Inadaptado: no, I'm not real familiar with muon, matter of fact I just figured out there are two, or seem to be.  When I run muon from the command line, I get the updates thing
<Inadaptado> Go to Muon package manager, and check the settings, under 'notifications'
<Inadaptado> Maybe be misconfigured, for some reason
<shane2peru> Inadaptado: when I go to Applications -> System -> Software ? something It shows Muon package manager.
<BluesKaj> ok, dfrey_ I have to leave for a bit, BB in 5mins
 * eagles0513875 will deal with the wifi issue tomorrow I'm brain dead tonight
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: was the last bit of that command wrong?  Did you want me to run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<shane2peru> Inadaptado: Ok under settings in the package manager, I have Software Sources, Toolsbars, and Shortcuts that is it.
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, yes
<Inadaptado> It should be Settings> Configure Muon Package Manager... > Notifications, then check boxes are ticked
<shane2peru> Inadaptado: right, I seem to be missing that.
<Inadaptado> That would be the reason then
<Inadaptado> You may be missing muon-notifier
<shane2peru> Inadaptado: the funny thing is when I alt-f2 and type muon, I get the Muon Package manager, that is different that the Software thing that reads muon at the top.
<phiscibe> i am still sitting on 11.04 apt-get dist-upgrade see's nothing, it does not detect the distro upgrade, only kpackagekit will start it, they have muzzled the apt and apptitude somehow
<shane2peru> Inadaptado: when I run muon from cli, I get all those options, my question is, what is that other thing?
<shane2peru> Applications -> System -> Software Center  (claims to muon too.)
<Inadaptado> It's a Muon in a prettier package
<shane2peru> Inadaptado: in the menu, where do I find muon package manager?
<shane2peru> no wonder I'm confused. :)
<Inadaptado> It's where you said, Applications > System
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: I got an update for "update-manager-core" and "update-manager-kde".  Other than that, the commands didn't seem to do much.
<Inadaptado> I gotta check the oven, brb
<shane2peru> Inadaptado: thanks!  you are right, there it was!
<shane2peru> many fixes on Linux, is fixing the person using it, and not the actual system itself! :)
<shane2peru> Ok, I have 25 packages that need updated, Muon is set to 'alert me' to new upgrades, I made muon check for updates, however it doesn't seem to let me know that there are updates.
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, do this and update and dist-upgrade afterwards. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<TheLastProject> Is it possible to set different settings to the KDE panel (that taskbar-like thing) depending on which desktop is used?
<BluesKaj> TheLastProject, new activity , maybe...don't use it myself
<TheLastProject> BluesKaj: The idea seems great, but I can't seem to configure every desktop to use a specific activity. Thanks for the tip though!
<TheLastProject> Looks like I lost all my widgets and desktop background, great =/
<diego_> I have an example programm in opengl. It worked with kubuntu 11.04, but now with 11.10 it doesnt work! Why?
<diego_> that's the "output" http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/201110191448141280x800s.png/
<BluesKaj> TheLastProject, wonder what that activity thing does except  screw things
<TheLastProject> BluesKaj: I'm not sure yet either. Seems you can use different desktop settings to quickly switch between fun/studying/etc. The idea is good, just has to mature a bit :P
<BluesKaj> heh , I just put stuff on diff desktops already
<k0s> cvvvvvvd
<k0s> ребят а как убрать ето меню в сетку на искре
<TheLastProject> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<TheLastProject> Or is that Greek?
<TheLastProject> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<TheLastProject> Just to be sure :P
<TheLastProject> (Looks more like Russian though)
<BluesKaj> yeah ru , cyrillic
<TheLastProject> I always confuse the two :P
<BluesKaj> I think thge cyrillic is derived from the greek script
<BluesKaj> think
<adarshajoisa> my okular can't read chm files. If i remember correctly, it used to read chm files when i was using opensuse with kde 4.6. is there any plugin i need to install?
<BluesKaj> !KchmViewer |adarshajoisa
<BluesKaj> !info KchmViewer |adarshajoisa
<ubottu> adarshajoisa None: Package KchmViewer does not exist in oneiric
<TheLastProject> Ever since I touched activities KDE is broken as hell, oh well :P
<BluesKaj> odd , it's listed in synaptic
<dfrey_> I was in here an hour or so ago looking for solutions to my failed upgrarde.  These screenshots show the weird aptitude problem: http://dpfrey.dyndns.org/~dfrey/aptitude1.png  http://dpfrey.dyndns.org/~dfrey/aptitude2.png   Notice that the shots are showing the new packages and that there are many previously installed packages listed there.  Also note that there are two copies of every package listed,
<dfrey_> but one doesn't have a proper description
<adarshajoisa> blueskaj, thanks. i just installed it and tried opening a chm document. it still gives the same error. do i need to logout or restart my system?
<BluesKaj> adarshajoisa, dunno , sorry
<adarshajoisa> BluesKaj: it's ok. :) thanks anyway!
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, did you do this and update and dist-upgrade afterwards. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ ?
<adarshajoisa> i'll try rebooting when i have the patience. :P
<BluesKaj> sems there' alot of rebooting required for new app installs ...getting to be as bad as windows
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: I reviewed the sources.list that it generated and it was equivalent to mine.  I also rebooted and chose to boot an older kernel.  That allowed me to get into KDE without hanging.  I think I found other people complaining about the same problems with aptitude here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/845136
<TheLastProject> BluesKaj: I thought the same thing today when it said "you have to restart for the updates to take effect" - "Huh? Am I on Windows?"
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 845136 in aptitude (Ubuntu) "Forget new packages doesn't save its action" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<adarshajoisa> how do i find which process is using a usb device? when i try unmounting the device (usb hard disk), it says device busy. is there any command that lets me check which process has locked the device?
<mfraz74> lsof
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, i've already given up on aptitude , unfortunately it's not working very well in some cases. try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: I think I'm on my way to solving this.  There was a comment in the bug I listed saying to remove the /etc/dkpg/dpkg.cfg/multiarch file and that seems to have fixed the problem.  I guess there must be some other bug that is preventing me from booting the latest kernel that comes with oneiric
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, the multiarch is for 64bit pcs and if you had 32bit flash installed then you could have trouble
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: I have 64bit and probably did have 32bit flash
<pteague_work> BluesKaj, considering your comment earlier on kate about not experiencing the issue with kate continually complaining about a file being modified externally i thought perhaps it might be due to old config files so i went & renamed those so it'd create new files... still getting the popup notification rather than just an icon next to the file
<yofel> dfrey_: aptitude + multiarch = not a good idea would be bug 831768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Oneiric) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, yeah there's that wrapper / downloader / plugin mess that has to be sorted out on some machines
<dfrey_> Is there a known bug regarding not being able to boot the latest kernel?
<dfrey_> It seems to get part way, but then just hangs
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, did you see yofel's post above ?
<yofel> that shouldn't prevent the kernel from booting though
<BluesKaj> yofel, it's preventing his updates tho
<yofel> ah, *that* would be a reason
<yofel> he could've just used apt-get though...
<RickKnight> Anyone know how to get rid of the all black icons in Thunderbird 7.0.1 installed in Kubuntu 11.10. They look awful
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: That seems to be related to the aptitude problem, but not the fact that I can't boot the new kernel
<BluesKaj> he reverted to an older kernel , obviously the 3.0 isn't working well with aptitude and multiarch
<yofel> dfrey_: now that you have multiarch off, can you check if you have all updates installed?
<dfrey_> yofel: I'm doing that now
<TheLastProject> RickKnight: I guess you could try grabbing a theme: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/themes/ - Sorry, don't hav eanother clue
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, don't use aptitude:)
<RickKnight> Thanks LastProject, I'll try that.
<yofel> aptitude is fine, as long as you keep multiarch off
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: The thing I like about aptitude is that it will automatically remove libs when they aren't needed anymore
<TheLastProject> (Wow, only like 4 themes, that's... sad)
<BluesKaj> apt-get does as well , dfrey_ contrary to popular belief
<RickKnight> Another problem I've just noticed. Just a couple of days ago I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and then 11.10. I notice I still have kernel 2.26.38-11-generic and my Grub menu lists the distro as 11.04. Did something go wrong? I got no error messages.
<dfrey_> BluesKaj: hmm.  I don't think it used to.  I haven't really looked at apt-get in a long time though
<yofel> RickKnight: if you open konsole, what does 'lsb_release -r' tell you?
<BluesKaj> RickKnight, run lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> dfrey_, yes, apt-get has that capability now , and then some ..it's actually superior to aptitude handling and managing packages now
<RickKnight> Both lsb_release with -a or -r both show ubuntu 11.10. Codename oneiric
<yofel> RickKnight: and uname -a ?
<RickKnight> uname -a gives Linux rick 2.6.38-11-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 12 21:18:14 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<yofel> RickKnight: does it list a 3.0.0 kernel if you run 'sudo update-grub' ?
<lenzz> hi friends
<lenzz> need help
<lenzz> i set up direct modem-modem connection
<lenzz> on windows is ppp server
<lenzz> and from kubuntu I use wvdial
<RickKnight> update-grub finds both the 2.6.38 and 3.0.0 kernels. And gives me the chance to keep or replace my menu.lst.
<yofel> oh, grub1...
<lenzz> on dialing computer i set commands AT&i3 then ATX3
<BluesKaj> ahh, legacy grub ?
<lenzz> on second A - manual answer
<lenzz> but result is --> Connected, but carrier signal lost!  Retrying...
<lenzz> --> Sending: ATDT3
<lenzz> --> Waiting for carrier.
<lenzz> what it can be?
<lenzz> note: this is direct connection without call server
<RickKnight> yofel: Thanks yofel. That appears to have worked. I'll reboot to see.
<yofel> try it, I'm a bit rusty at grub1 compatibility
<RickKnight> Last problem so far, when I reboot, /etc/resolv.conf is being re-written without any data, just a single line saying it was generated by network manager. I have to manually add the nameserver and gateway addresses. How can I fix this?
<phiscribe> lenzz probably your init string on one end or the other, you need a modem formum, no body in here uses a modem now days, i used to work with them in the  90's
<BluesKaj> RickKnight, networkmanger will overwite resolv.conf while it's in use ...not sure how to get around it without disabling/.removing nm
<maco> i know a very big hammer way
<maco> chattr +i
<maco> i didnt just tell you that
 * maco whistles away
<phiscribe> one of the locations net man uses you can modify so that when it does its resolv shuffle it will inject your change, can not remember where
<RickKnight> BluesKaj: Yes, it's suposed d to re-write resolv.conf with valid info from the dhcp server. It gets the info and sets the IP, but blanks the resolv.conf.
<lenzz> phiscribe, thnx, I try to ask there
<phiscribe> i often wonder if you could not just put your dns servers in the host file
<maco> phiscribe: oh right. thats dhcp3 config file
<RickKnight> maco: You may have told me last night. I've set the file immutable, haven't tried it yet.
<maco> /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<maco> prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1
<maco> that bit ^
<BluesKaj> RickKnight, just use the router IP nameserver . route -n in the terminal
<maco> if you uncomment that line and put the domain server you want (i usually go with opendns 208.67.222.222) then it should put that in instead of blank
<RickKnight> I usually use opendns first and then my router. can I put both entries in dhclient.conf
<phiscribe> seems like network managers breaking has been around forever, which ever one you use
<BluesKaj> open dns is ok if you install their clint , otherwisw be prepared to scamble looking for you email after a reboot
<maco> RickKnight: yes i believe so
<phiscribe> on i used to use was command line based gui, ceni, it never failed
<maco> BluesKaj: email?
<phiscribe> use the google dns servers they are fast
<maco> opendns doesnt prevent me reaching gmail...
<maco> or yahoo mail
<RickKnight> Thanks maco and BluesKaj, just about time for a re-boot.
<BluesKaj> yup, if you have a dynamic IP outside the US open dns doesn't track it without some tracher app
<maco> track what?
<maco> why would they need to track anything?
<maco> all they have to do is respond to dns requests
<BluesKaj> dynamic IP
<maco> why would i want them tracking my IP?
<maco> are you mixing opendns up with dyndns?
<phiscribe> i think he meant the way the names propagate
<RickKnight> I use dyndns on my mail server, opendns for my nameserver it has always worked for me, but I'm in the US.
<BluesKaj> well, my email was gone for 2 days with opendns. so i switched to google dns and email returned
<BluesKaj> Canada here
<maco> mail you host yourself?
<BluesKaj> no
<RickKnight> maco: yes, I host.
<BluesKaj> wife was not happy , her email which is hosted on our ISP wasn't coming in either ...I had the opendns IPs set in the router manual dns option
<BluesKaj> opendns should have a discalimer about their service being iffy outside the US
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> how does one execute a .run file in kubuntu 11.10
<kamilnadeem> ?
<kamilnadeem> it is of the game Trine
<yofel> kamilnadeem: chmod +x <file.run>
<yofel> kamilnadeem: ./<file.run>
<yofel> replace <file.run> file the actual file name
<kamilnadeem> yofel for that I would first have to open the folder in terminal right?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> you could add exectuable permissions in dolphin too though
<kamilnadeem> I checked the permisions to executable of the file, it used to work on Ubuntu not sure why its not working here?
<diego_> Anyone can help me? I have an example programm in opengl. It worked with kubuntu 11.04, but now with 11.10 it doesnt work! Why?
<diego_> that's the "output" http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/201110191448141280x800s.png/
<kamilnadeem> yofel how does one add execution permission to dolphin?
<yofel> kamilnadeem: right click file -> properties -> permissions -> 'is executable'
<kamilnadeem> on the file you are saying, I alreaady did that
<kamilnadeem> not working ?
<yofel> hm, should work, maybe you need to run the file in a terminal?
<kamilnadeem> open with terminal then
<kamilnadeem> nope , not working , terminal opens but nothing happens
<kamilnadeem> http://cristalinux.blogspot.com/2011/10/kubuntu-1110-oneiric-ocelot-review.html
<kamilnadeem> by the way here is a great review of 11.10
<kamilnadeem> :)
<kamilnadeem> I was going to update KDE to 4.2
<lenzz> and if you try to run from root?
<kamilnadeem> is it a good Idea , following in the reviewer way?
<kamilnadeem> lenzz  are you asking me?
<lenzz> yes
<yofel> kamilnadeem: getting 4.7.2 from ppa? yes, that's the only way right now
<szal> whose idea was it not to show the Pulseaudio streams in KMix any more?
<kamilnadeem> lenzz I dont understand what you mean by that kindly explain
<kamilnadeem> thanks yofel
<yofel> szal: what version of kmix do you have installed?
<lenzz> you tried to run your programm from root account?
<szal> yofel: 3.9 (KDE 4.7.2)
<greg3000> guys I'm running KDE with desktop widgets on the latest ver of ubuntu.  I've enabled dual monitors and now I can't see program windows unless I mark them as "Keep above others" in advanced window settings, each time the window loads.  Any ideas what happened to make this necessary?
<yofel> s/from root account/with sudo/
<yofel> szal: package version please
<szal> one sec
<kamilnadeem> No I checked the permissions to execute then clicked on it
<szal> ii  kmix                         4:4.7.2-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<kamilnadeem> I am not much expert when it comes to terminal stuff
<greg3000> yeah so unless I set the option to "Keep above other" on window options, windows are hidden on my KDE desktop.   Anyone got a clue?
<yofel> szal: can you update to ~ppa2 and see if they show up?
<szal> yofel: updating now
<lenzz> kamilnadeem - in terminal - sudo /path/to/your/programm
<kamilnadeem> oh that , ok trying
<szal> restarting KDE, brb
<kamilnadeem> sudo: home/mohammad/Downloads/Softwares/TrineUpdate4.32.run: command not found
<kamilnadeem> my mistake
<kamilnadeem> 1 sec
<greg3000> does this issue of windows being behind the desktop by default have to do with plasma?
<szal> yofel: yes, ppa2 has them, thx :)
<kamilnadeem> kamil@kamil-MG-63MI-7109:~$ sudo home/kamil/Downloads/Softwares/TrineUpdate4.32.run
<kamilnadeem> sudo: home/kamil/Downloads/Softwares/TrineUpdate4.32.run: command not found
<kamilnadeem> kamil@kamil-MG-63MI-7109:~$
<yofel> kamilnadeem: sudo /home...
<yofel> missing slash
<yofel> but try it without sudo once
<yofel> and see if it prints something
<kamilnadeem> /home/kamil/Downloads/Softwares/TrineUpdate4.32.run: error while loading shared libraries: libglade-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<kamilnadeem> need to install liblade then right
<yofel> yep, libglade2-0
<kamilnadeem> how does one search for packages in Kubuntu like IN sabayon its equo search
<szal> yofel: any idea if from the side of KDE anything can be done about the (almost) non-functional horizontal scroll bar in LibreOffice?  (I noticed it in Calc, reportedly the problem exists also in the other applications)
 * yofel runs calc..
<szal> didn't find a related bug report, but a blog post I found via Google indicates that the problem has been known since at least August
<szal> affects LO 3.4.x, not 3.3.x
<yofel> hm, confirmed - I would file a bug against gtk2-engines-oxygen
<kamilnadeem> Working but as a normal user
<yofel> the bar is somewhat usable if I middle-click it
<kamilnadeem> /home/kamil/Downloads/Softwares/TrineUpdate4.32.run
<kamilnadeem> thanks guys
<szal> yofel: yes, middle-click is reported to work, and the uppermost pixel row also reacts to left-click input
<kamilnadeem> ok will be taking your leave now
<kamilnadeem> thanks
<diego_> Anyone can help me? I have an example programm in opengl. It worked with kubuntu 11.04, but now with 11.10 it doesnt work! Why?
<diego_> that's the "output" http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/201110191448141280x800s.png/
<diego_> anyone can read me?
<diego_> :(
<bercof> -
<yofel> diego_: we can, but I guess nobody here has knowledge of opengl... does opengl work on your driver in general? (/var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<diego_> yea...It cant be the problem
<diego_> because with 11.04 all worked
<BarkingFish> diego_, you could try it with google earth, i think that uses opengl for rendering
<BarkingFish> if google earth doesn't work, then it could be an opengl issue
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, is GE working om 11.10 ?
<BluesKaj> on
<BarkingFish> not tried yet, been too busy setting up my devel stuff after the upgrade, BluesKaj
<diego_> the program isnt the problem....its too simple
<diego_> a kind of "hello world"
<diego_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/201110191447571280x800s.png/
<BarkingFish> is this a program you wrote yourself?
<diego_> yea...but BEFORE its works properly...when I update to 11.10...It begin to fail
<diego_> the program cant be wrong
<diego_> How can it be? I thought the updates improve the things
<yofel> diego_: did you rebuild the program under 11.10?
<diego_> yea
<diego_> at first It could compile neightr
<diego_> couldnt
<BarkingFish> diego_, it may be that how you implement opengl has changed between 11.04 and 11.10 - a lot of stuff has been changed
<diego_> here was the solution for the compile http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860828
<diego_> ???
<diego_> how I implement it?
<diego_> Its suppouse to be a standart library
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, just as a heads up, no. GE does *not* work on 11.10 - i just tried installing it and QApt crashed
<BarkingFish> tried again using GDebi and that went too
<diego_> thats my makefile http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/810/201110191447571280x800s.png/
<diego_> thats my code http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/26/201110191447481280x800s.png/
<diego_> that the "output" http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/201110191448141280x800s.png/
<diego_> its too weird
<ulio> hi, who can i disable the update notification popup for the oneiric in  natty ?
<genii-around> diego_: If you are running a 64 bit box perhaps make sure you have both 64 and 32 bit versions of the dev files
<diego_> no...im using a 32bit version
<BarkingFish> ulio - press ALT+F2, and type sudo software-properties-kde   it'll open a password box, type in your password and hit enter.  When the next box opens, you'll see a tab at the top marked Updates - click it, and the very last entry at the bottom is a dropdown for showing new releases - simply set that to "Never", and hit ok.
<alexdevillx> Muon
<genii-around> Probably want to use kdesudo there and not just sudo
<alexdevillx> Does this look infected?
<diego_> If I could...I rollback to 11.04
<BarkingFish> diego_, you still can. I assume you still have an ISO of 11.04 and if not, you can get one and reinstall.
<BarkingFish> Nothing forces you to upgrade, at least until we stop supporting 11.04
<diego_> I cant save my files before
<grml> Hi, i want akonadi to sync with google calendar but i get the error: "akonadi_gacal_resource_1: Failed to retrieve events." Can anyone help?
<diego_> and I need to solve my opengl problem to pass a university subject
<ulio> BarkingFish: thanks I have found it :-)
<diego_> :'(
<grml> syncing the contacts works
<BarkingFish> you're welcome, ulio :)
<AD> I installed an application using Muon which I noticed was outdated, so I uninstalled it and downloaded and ran the relevant .deb file for the latest version. It appears in the Kickoff menu, but clicking on the application just results in the icon bouncing up and down for a few seconds and then disappearing.
<AD> Is there anything I shpould have done differently?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, thanks ..I tried as well with dpkg -i and the installer , GR is in the kmenu , but it crashes
<BluesKaj> ert GE
<BarkingFish> :(
<BarkingFish> dang.  I wanted GE up as well.
<museele> Hi
<jmichaelx> so i have a server that has apparently been compromised, and is being used by bots... what would a good way be to find the malicious code, etc?
<museele_> How do you use CMake with qtcreator?
<phiscribe> negative consequences for removing /var/cache/apt/archives/  and /var/cache/apt/ and the partial folder?  will kubuntu not likey?  is should i use an apt command to get rid of them?
<phiscribe> jmichaelx, what specificaly are they doing, the bots....what are the symptoms
<phiscribe> jmichaelx, also what type of server
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: it is a sever that right now is being used exclusively as a pure-ftp server
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: i have received a few notices from our ISP that attacks appear to be coming from this box
<phiscribe> which ftp server, id look at the ftp server's own logs first, then the system auth.log, you need to find their entry point and how far they got in, see if they made new user accounts
<phiscribe> jmichaelx, are they just using the ftp server or do they have your whole box
<phiscribe> thats is the question
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: i am planning on moving to a new server.... although i do not want to move bots, etc, along with data
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: i am not yet sure of that
<phiscribe> jmichaelx, you neeed a way to look at the network traffic too
<phiscribe> maybe at the router level if it logs
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: i have the public internet connection disabled now
<george> hello again. I'd like to know the default option for mic on alsamixer or volume control. Since the 11.10 update, mic volume appears to be editable (mic in /line in). I'm asking this because after that, my mic on jitsi doesn't not appear to be working.
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: could ftp just be used remotely by bots, without the server itself having been hacked?
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: i have been rummaging through auth.log and syslog for a bit now
<phiscribe> jmichaelx, when you say bots im not sure what kind do you mean, were they just using you for storage?  was email coming out of the box?  where you a proxy server?
<jmichaelx> this machine was basically a sitting duck
<OerHeks> if there is a backdoor left, open ..
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: email appears to have been coming from the box
<phiscribe> jmichaelx, the logs will not go back so far at default settings, the rsyslogd is the system log writer, it does not have all options enabled by default,  and it just writes text files, might be better to make it write to a database, and enalbe more output, like a user log and a deamon log
<phiscribe> jmichaelx, then you were not runnning a pure ftp server, most likely the mail server was on, default configuration, and they got into it
<mr-rich> Anyone here help set up samba?
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: this machine is using syslog-ng.. it is an old gentoo box, that when i started working here had nt seen any patches in close to 2 years
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: i do not know the history, but i do not believe this machine has ever in its life been a mail server
<jmichaelx> all it does now is run as an ftp server for our customers
<george> I'm also receiving the message the some components were removed and if I want that KDE forget them (
<george> HDA Intel, STAC92xx Analog (Default Audio Device)).
<jmichaelx> (it does have sendmail installed)
<phiscribe> it is now lol   unless they are just using as a proxy server
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: yes, i think they are managing to use it as a mail server, though it had never been one before.
<phiscribe> is mail logging turned on?  see if there is a mail.log
<jmichaelx> phiscribe:  there is a mail log, but it does not contain much.... just errors reporting that SMTP cannot connect to a mail server we retired some time back
<phiscribe> jmichaelx, you might be able to look at system file dates and get a clue, need to find the uploads
<phiscribe> if they put in a root kit could be hard to find, try tools rkhunter or chkrookit
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: i ran chkrootkit... one problem is that it is several years out of date
<phiscribe> there is no way id trust anything from that box
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: i do see a lot of "(root) MAIL (mailed 976 bytes of output but got status 0x0001" in /var/log/messages
<phiscribe> it might not be send mail they might not even be using your mail server, they may just be using the box as  proxy to masq the ip of their own mail
<phiscribe> is the mail server port open and exposed to the internet?
<phiscribe> does your router have logs? that would be most informative
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: i don't have the auth to access the router, but i could get that info tomorrow
<jmichaelx> (i could probably get authorization to access the router, but have never requested it)
<phiscribe> u just want logs showing traffic
<phiscribe> if the data the ftp was serving are not executables, it should be safe to back it up and build a server from scratch, if they are could be trouble
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: most of the ftp data is actually NFS mounted from another machine
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: not much of the FTP data is executable
<phiscribe> the other machine is in jeoporady to, unless it is mounted read only
<jmichaelx> no, not read only...
<cc_> irc.ircitalia.net
<cc_> sorry
<jmichaelx> the other machine is running nexenta (ubuntu userland/opensolaris kernel)
<phiscribe> spend hours and hours figuring out, then hope you got it all, or start all over.......common choice
<jmichaelx> yup
<jmichaelx> i am just not too experienced at this sort of thing (which i am sure is obvious), and customers are really crying about FTP being down
<phiscribe> well, bring it back online, watch it like a hawk, but harden it some, change all the passwords on root and users, close every port but the ftp port and mount port to the other machine,
<phiscribe> check ownership on everything
<giuse> hi all
<phiscribe> rename the guest account the ftp server was using and make the ftp sever us it
<phiscribe> when it is back up watch the net traffic and input output to disk by process try to find them
<phiscribe> check the ntfs system for hidden streams
<phiscribe> good luck
<poldoRos> i ve a problem with pulseaudio preference ... the window it s all grey and i cannot choose nothing ... os oneiric ... any ideas ?
<giuse> I have a problem with my bluetooth, I installed Kubuntu now but I do not detect the bluetooth in ubuntu apple detects without problems, I have a notebook hp dv5. thanks
<jmichaelx> phiscribe: many thanks for all the advice.... i am going to grab some food, and may will be trying to work on this way into the night.
<jmichaelx> may well*
<george> Guys, it seems that Kubuntu 11.10 uses at least 180 MB more memory than 11.04. Can anyone confirm this?
<phiscribe> george, it would be suck a machine specific value
<phiscribe> such i meant
<phiscribe> are you running out of memory, that is does it have to use swap?
<george> phiscribe: don't quite get it.
<george> phiscribe: no,
<phiscribe> using more memory isnt nesecarly bad as long as everything has enough, actualy its good
<phiscribe> and if your not hitting the swap, then its not hitting peformance
<george> phiscribe: but it IS using more memory. it used to be (lots of desktop effects) around 700 MB idle (somethimes 500), and now its around 850 (sometimes 900 MB).
<phiscribe> which of the 100 programs durning and upgrade changed the way they used memmory, how to tell no clue
<george> phiscribe: well, it did hit swap a couple times...
<phiscribe> i know that the flash bug has hit a few thouasand people, flash in a browser will chew memroy till it runs out and crashes on some systems
<phiscribe> right now my 11.04 is using over 3 gb of ram
<phiscribe> but its fine, as 2gb free
<phiscribe> not using any swap
<george> phiscribe: I use flash plugin only if necessary, since for most videos on the internet I use flash replacer.
<george> phiscribe: but, something you've said.... why using more memory is good?
<phiscribe> programs in memory run faster
<phiscribe> if you had enough memory you would want every thing in it, your mp3's and  games ad all
<phiscribe> some people do that in part, make a ram disk,  say put your browsers cache in it, browser goes faster
<george> phiscribe: I see...
<phiscribe> performance dies when you run out and it has to go to swap
<phiscribe> has to shuffle ram around to give you enough to work with the program in front of you
<phiscribe> so i was saying its hard to simplify memory usage to one single factor in this complex soup
<george> phiscribe: I understand.
<phiscribe> does any one know how to prevent kubuntu from dimming a background window if it is on another  monitor?  the second monitor is not much a monitor with 50% birghness
<phiscribe> brightness
<muntiKubu> kubuntu doesn't seem to have a decent video player?
<well_laid_lawn> there'slots of 'em
<muntiKubu> if only dragon player has a playlist
<g0rs> muntiKubu: dragon player is pretty good , if not you can try vlc or gnome movie player
<muntiKubu> <g0rs  iknow but has no playlist as I mentioned above
<phiscribe> dragon is just a player u need media center
<g0rs> muntiKubu: try vlc then
<muntiKubu> vlc for some reason has more static than in gnome same box
<muntiKubu> same media file
<well_laid_lawn> mplayer does playlists
<phiscribe> moovida?
<muntiKubu> <phiscribe> is moovida in repo?
<phiscribe> muntiKubu, yes, but im not try recomending it
<muntiKubu> <phiscribe> ok then.  I have bangarang but sometimes goes crazy and seems not actively developed atm?
<phiscribe> muntiKubu, it is great for what it does, a whole media center, music vids streaming network sharing, but it takes over the whole screen, fine for certain things
<muntiKubu> <phiscribe> like I said dragon player + playlist would have been ok for me
<phiscribe> muntiKubu, we are forgeting this is Kubuntu, try kafffeine
<phiscribe> Kaffeine
<phiscribe> get cha some KAFFEINE woo
<muntiKubu> <phiscribe> I do but looking for a better alternate
 * phiscribe goes for coffee
<chris123> hi
<phiscribe> muntiKubu,  kaffeine is a player with a playlist
<muntiKubu> <phiscribe>kaffeine UI seems to need upgrade
<chris123> i have an problem using kubuntu 11.10. since last update my opengl does not work anymore. when i run an opengl program i get error messages like "libGL.so.1" not found. but i can find this lib in /usr/lib. the graphic is intel hd 3000
<myers> what type of video card whould this be:
<myers> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<myers> and where would i find the drivers
<phiscribe> i have no experience with those cards, most likely it is intergrated with your mother board,  what drver is it using now?  if the driver isnt in the repositories already might be a challenge
<phiscribe> myers, sis is an Xorg driver for SiS (Silicon Integrated Systems) and XGI video chips. The driver is accelerated and provides support for colordepths of 8, 16 and 24 bpp. XVideo, Render and other extensions are supported as well....should alrady be on the sytem or at least rachable
<phiscribe> reachable i meant
<myers> do i need to download anything?
<phiscribe> is it working?
<phiscribe> dont know enough about that chipset myers, try here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/301958
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 301958 in xserver-xorg-video-sis (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] no working driver for sis 671/771 video cards" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<OerHeks> this post sounds promising for your card > SIS 661/741/760 PCI/AGP drivers - Solved http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11099183&postcount=12
<phiscribe> thats for ubuntu 8.10, .............
#kubuntu 2011-10-20
<charlie_> Oneiric Ocelot display works terrible for me
<myers> is there a code i could typed in the termanal? just to update it?
<charlie_> can anybody feel me
<charlie_> the oreiric upgrade sucks to use
<charlie_> can anyone help
<charlie_> Oneiric Ocelot
<phiscribe> is there a way to set desktop effects PER monitor
<phiscribe> if i have one monitor open to read or watch chat or whatever, i dont want it to dim
<ep> Okay, I keep getting an annoying popup "reminding" me to upgrade to oneric.  Happans every 10 minutes of so.  There no intuitive way to disable it.   Anybody know how?
<ep>   What i f I don't wnat to upgrade?    11.04 is a LTS.   This is some braindead programming.  I can see a popup when I log on.  But every 10 minutes for etenity?
<ep> It's the notification applet by the way.
<DarthFrog> 11.04 isn't an LTS.  Lucid, i.e. 10.04 was the last LTS.
<diego_> anyone knows glut library? glut.h?
<Demicolon9> Hi I have quick question: How do I change the colors of GNOME applications in KDE? When I try and google it I get TONS of results for doing the reverse, but none for this way around. My guess is because it's probably simple/obvious, but I've somehow missed it.
<mase_work> ep: the braindead programmers apparently realise that 11.04 is _not_ and LTS
<mase_work> an*
<ep> mase_work: my point still stands.  I don't want to upgrade.  THe popup is annoying.  THere's not an intuitive way to turn it off.
<mase_work> ep: fair enough. Have you submitted a bug report ? If so can you please provide me with the # and i'll have a look and see what is going on
<zico_> btw What different Kubuntu Desktop with Kubuntu_low-fat-settings?
<ep> Well it's getting late here.  If I don't figure out a solution with a forum search.  I'll submit a bug report later, perhaps
<mase_work> ep: can you not just disable the service if it bugs you that much ?
<ep> mase_work: i can but i happen to like other notifications it gives me.  Don't really want to miss out on em.
<mase_work> removing it via the service manager should prevent the popup
<mase_work> no not the notification manager
<mase_work> actually in muon you can turn off distribution notices
<mase_work> in the config
<mase_work> not sure if it's using muon by default, i think it is
<ep> mase_work: well i'm still kpackagekit.  moun is equivalent in 11.10, right?
<mase_work> yes.
<mase_work> i don't have kpackagekit installed
<Demicolon9> I found GTK+ apprearance options in System Settings, though this gives no way to adjust the colors : /
<Demicolon9> *appearance
<phiscribe> open it when it pops up next  or open kpackage kit and go to settings, turn off notify when updates are ready
<phiscribe> Demicolon9, i am not sure i have a gnome app to check, but i SEE the optio under system settings - application appearance, col ors,  option   Apply colours to non_KDE4 applications
<phiscribe> if that doesnt work u probably need some gnome thingy to do it
<Demicolon9> phiscribe, Awesome, thanks!
<Demicolon9> phiscribe, Interesting that worked for everything but synaptic. Good enough for me =D
<Demicolon9> Thanks again
<phiscribe> any way to turn off the dimming of window without focus?  would like to turn it off per monitor , but might settle for off, can see anything on second monitor clearly that way
<phiscribe> Demicolon9, restarting the app might change it, but ive seen some that dont budge
<Demicolon9> phiscribe, What you're looking for is one of the desktop effects, AFAIK it's not configurable per-monitor, though.
<phiscribe> i kinda like the effect but not for two monitors, i have this chat for example on one, can barely read it im working on the other
<Demicolon9> phiscribe, never mind.. there's two things that affect dimming: SystemSettings>ApplicationAppearance>Colors>Options>Apply inactive window color effects
<Demicolon9> and SystemSettings>DesktopEffects>AllEffects> (Blur, Translucency, Dim Inactive) Would all affect how inactive windows look
<phiscribe> gonna have to turn em all off as purty as they are....mmm purty
<Demicolon9> phiscribe, There's a way to do it per-application with the proper compiz configuration tools, but afaik no way to do it per-monitor, though I wouldn't be surprised for someone to prove me wrong
<hanasaki> how much memory should I expect to be used with one login and no other apps running?
<Demicolon9> phiscribe, So many shinies in KDE/Compiz.. Gotta tone it down myself, too, though else I'm spending more time playing with the windows/staring at the desktop than being productive
<Demicolon9> hanasaki, depends on your setup, widgets, desktop effects and other options. I could create a new user account and check for you if you want. KDE isn't the most lightweight, but it isn't terrible per se on recent hardware
<hanasaki> Demicolon9:  thanks.. just a ballpark number? 700mb? 1gb?1.2gb?
<Demicolon9> let me check, brb!
<phiscribe> how about a way to set default font size per monitor hehe
<hanasaki> running 11.10 / when I run kontact it it fails/// no resource agents found and akonadi control and server process not registered in dbus.   nepomuk search engine not registered in dbus
<phiscribe> hanasaki, linux uses as much avialble memory as it can without hitting swap, i always tries to fill it up so things run faster
<phiscribe> it does that is
<phiscribe> mines using 3.5gb of ram atm
<phiscribe> but zero swap
<hanasaki> 111019 21:42:25  InnoDB: Operating system error number 13 in a file operation.
<hanasaki> InnoDB: The error means mysqld does not have the access rights to
<hanasaki> that is from akonadictl start
<Demicolon9> I'm using 1.3GB ram
<phiscribe> kmail and anything usein gthe akonadi servies took a hit with the upgrade, check the reelase notes they are working on it
<hanasaki> hmm about the same here thanks Demicolon9
<hanasaki> I have 8 .. so its ok
<Demicolon9> that's with 6 dual-desktops (dual monitor), firefox, chromium and x-chat, actually
<phiscribe> i closed the browsser with about 20 tabs got freed another gig of ram
<Demicolon9> Oo I'm surprised how little it is, considering
<hanasaki> Demicolon9:  so its .3gig with apps closed?
<phiscribe> it was horibble a few days ago i was plagued with bugs, i think mos are squashed now, it seem stable, though it diied over night, could not find anything in logs
<bbeck> Is anyone using the E-plasma desktop theme (it's very nice), and if so, does your krunner dialog look white (which doesn't match the theme)
<hanasaki> can you run kontact ok?  I get the above error when it tries to run mysql
<Demicolon9> hanasaki, Just closed everything but x-chat and with 6 dual-screen desktops  with individual wallpapers it's down to a gig flat
<phiscribe> kontact calander mail some notes broken on 11.10
<Demicolon9> So I'd wager without desktop effects and a single desktop on a single screen I'd likely be looking at 0.4GB
<Demicolon9> maybe 0.5
<phiscribe> Migration to KMail 2 does not work, see KMail 2 migration.
<phiscribe> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<phiscribe> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259355   Bug 259355 - kmail terminates during startup with "Failed to fetch the resource collection."
<ubottu> KDE bug 259355 in general "kmail terminates during startup with "Failed to fetch the resource collection "" [Major,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259355 in usplash (Ubuntu) "[Intrepid] GNOME session does not start" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259355
<Demicolon9> now that's a useful bot
<phiscribe> it is ALMOST useful,
<Demicolon9> heh
<phiscribe> it doesnt suggest those bugs much not sure what is triggers are
<Demicolon9> i suppose not near as useful as, say, evalbot
<phiscribe> but i paste the link and it pastes it again
<Demicolon9> let me try BUG 259354 random text
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 94512 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #259354 Nautilus->folder Properties->Permissions: No recursive CHOWN" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94512
<Demicolon9> Looks to be 'bug'+ string of numbers
<phiscribe> bug nautilus permissions
<Demicolon9> bug terminal transparency nvidia
<phiscribe> that us what should i think triger it, but it might have too many to list
<Demicolon9> I guess it's just actual references rather than keywords.. not as useful as it could be, but meh
<Demicolon9> =P
<phiscribe> hot bugs
<phiscribe> ubottu is a bug
<ubottu> phiscribe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Demicolon9> out of curiosity bug 100000
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 100000 in Launchpad itself "There are still too many bug reports" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100000
<Demicolon9> heh
<phiscribe> ubottu needs a date with a markolv chain
<ubottu> phiscribe: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Demicolon9> lol
<phiscribe> they got a bot in duckduckgo channel, it spits out bablee that is so close to coherant its funny a pig with lipstick
<saintdev> hi, i'm having trouble connecting to wireless networks after upgrading to oneric. I'm using network manager, and it won't automatically connect to any network. in addition all my previously defined networks are now gone.
<saintdev> when i try to edit a network it only asks for the wallet password once, and gives an error "No agents were available for this request" .
<phiscribe> saintdev, could be this Bug #811441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858122
<phiscribe> dbus dies and it effecst network manager
<phiscribe> or this Bug #263392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263392 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "MASTER NetworkManager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263392
<phiscribe> or this Bug #389006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389006 in network-manager (Ubuntu Lucid) "NetworkManager Internet Connection Sharing fails to route DNS" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389006
<saintdev> dbus seems to be running fine. networkmanager never crashes. it's just like it isn't opening the wallet correctly
<phiscribe> wallet uses dbus
<phiscribe> one problem is that there are new locations for /var /var/run ..lock and some others
<phiscribe> but some apps dont know it
<phiscribe> so everything breaks, solution, create the folders they are looking to use in the right location without breaking it for new updates
<Demicolon9> phiscribe, ouch, that's messy
<Demicolon9> as in that they released it that way
<phiscribe> yeah, its right on the realease nots page
<Demicolon9> Should have put some transitional backward compatibility in place
<Demicolon9> Glad i added KDE-Desktop to my laptop 3 days ago rather than now =D Close call
<phiscribe> ah its getting over complex, they need to stop building these tools and start using them for awhile, take a big breathe, get drunk have a vision
<Demicolon9> I usually run with something lightweight like peppermint or puppy until I get Shinies-deprived, then add kubuntu-desktop =P
<Demicolon9> phiscribe, lol
<phiscribe> im still on 11.04, i didnt know 11.10 was coming, i installed 11.04 two days before the upgrade and i found it buggy as the roach motel
<phiscribe> i aint gonna touch 11.10 until its settled abit
<phiscribe> took forever to make this one behave
<phiscribe> kde is soo pretty though Demicolon9 sexy even
<phiscribe> not so good in sack, needs to work on it
<Demicolon9> phiscribe, It's strange: Whenever I try and install kubuntu from the official or alternate CD, it's bugville, but adding kubuntu-desktop to pretty much any non kde distro via apt-get is usually smooth sailing.. strikes me as really odd
<phiscribe> but i was kinda looking for a trophy os
<Demicolon9> I can see not wanting to touch things after a buggy setup for sure.. though i give the devs a bit less of a hard time after trying (and failing) gentoo for 'fun'
<phiscribe> cause its know two distro,s, two versions its all the same, people just rope parts into fences and called it this or that, when u start with  one and add the deksktop your more likely to ge t all the componets you need, makes it more robust
<phiscribe> but then u never know what controls what
<phiscribe> so makes it complex
<phiscribe> u want compex or robust
<Demicolon9> phiscribe, I want whatever I have now xD It's running beautiful and looking beautiful, haven't been happier in a while OS wise
<phiscribe> same bugs u see here, in ever distro
<saintdev> phiscribe: dbus is still running, and dbus-monitor shows messages being passed back and forth
<phiscribe> every
<Demicolon9> even got flash video working accellerated in HD without screen tearing on a dual monitor setup, I was excstatic
<phiscribe> saintdev, can you find a log someplace to see what net manager is doing maybe syslog or dmesg, see if it is waiting or starts and does nothing else
<phiscribe> Ksystemlog maybe
<phiscribe> i think apparmor  is supposed to keep that alive
<phiscribe>  saintdev im diggin for u
<phiscribe> saintdev, do a cat /etc/resolv.conf
<phiscribe> see if you have correct dns nameserver
<saintdev> the only place NM prints anything is in syslog, but that is only related to establishing or tearing down a connection
<saintdev> phiscribe: what does DNS have to do with anything??????
<phiscribe> i am not sure other than there is a chain of events where hetwork manger is loading, reading from one place, it erases resolv.conf at one point and writes back to in another, knowing if there is date there tells how far it got or if got anywhere
<phiscribe> i dont know the full logic of how it works just some of the symptoms
<saintdev> it establishes a connection just fine (when i am able to tell it to), it just won't store (or read any existing stored) info.
<phiscribe> so like now ability to get your wifi password and use,
<phiscribe> no ability
<saintdev> yes
<phiscribe> what does iwconifg show
<phiscribe> +
<phiscribe> oops
<phiscribe> does it see the card and is it attached
<saintdev> yes, i am connected right now.....
<phiscribe> is it a broad com
<saintdev> atheros
<Demicolon9> saintdev, Does it affect other applications accessing the wallet? (Browser,  IM client, etc)
<phiscribe> i was going to ask you that
<phiscribe> can wallet start, can open the wallet configuratin
<saintdev> phiscribe: yes, and yes
<phiscribe> have you tried creating a new network and entering allthe info again
<phiscribe> a new wireless entry that is
<saintdev> Demicolon9: i'm not sure. the only other thing that uses the wallet is Chrome, and I haven't noticed wallet password popup when i open it
<saintdev> phiscribe: yes, but it creates a new one each time i try to connect anyway
<saintdev> (so I end up with multiple networks with the same info in the management window)
<Demicolon9> saintdev, try going to a website requiring a password, when latest logging in it should try and open the wallet
<phiscribe> not if you told it not never ask again,
<Demicolon9> phiscribe, true... forgot about that
<saintdev> just closed all wallets and restarted Chrome, got a popup
<Demicolon9> when accepting, does the auto-fill work?
<saintdev> need a form to fill out ^_^
<saintdev> all my passwords/autofill info seems to be there
<Demicolon9> saintdev, good news so far, just try and get it to autofill a form
<Demicolon9> if that works we know it's not an issue with the wallet system itself, but rather the way the network manager and wallet communicate.. or an issue with network manager itself
<phiscribe> still he should be able to kill kwallet and do it manuly
<saintdev> yeah, works fine
<phiscribe> wep or wpa
<saintdev> doesn't make a difference (i've tried with both, same thing).
<bkovacs> Cups printing still messed up with update in 11.10
<bkovacs> I own a Epson Stylus Photo R340 and Cups does not recognize my printer at all. Only as a storage device. PCLinuxOS 2011 and Kubuntu 11.04 had no problems recognizing my printer.
<phiscribe> saintdev, be nice to get some console out put from that thing, not sure how to do that with a plasma widget
<bkovacs> I also had problems with Linux Mint Debian Edition and Mandriva 2011. Cups printing has done something to mess this up.
<bkovacs> Several people with Epson printers are also listing this a a bug
<saintdev> phiscribe: yeah, me either =P
<phiscribe> bugs are global now
<bkovacs> I cannot use Kubuntu 11.01 without my printer working.
<phiscribe> i wonder
<bkovacs> Also when exiting system settings after trying to get my printer working. Getting crashes every time
<bkovacs> I cannot use Kubuntu 11.10 without my printer working, what I meant
<bkovacs> Cups is broken
<bkovacs> If several of the new distros cannot get my printer to work, and Cups is a common denominator than Cups is the culprite.
<phiscribe> saintdev, it should right to syslog   try   cat /var/log/syslog | grep NetworkManger
<phiscribe> bkovacs, im stil on 11.04, can you open your web browser at http://localhost:631    <---- click that
<saintdev> phiscribe: yeah, but that is only when you connect/disconnect to a network, not when you're editing connections
<bkovacs> phiscribe, I uninstalled Kubuntu 11.10 and am now on PCLinuxOS 2011. Tried that and the usb printer was not recognized . The only printer recognized was a new epson network printer. Not the one hardwired to my PC.
<phiscribe> yeah we need thepoint of failure when it tries to get the password
<saintdev> phiscribe: well, it just pops up the dialog asking for the password, instead of reading it from the wallet
<phiscribe> bkovacs, maybe you are missing ppd files i dont know, but can you get in to the cups admin via the web page
<phiscribe> saintdev, what about the auth.log, maybe enter a bad password just to rack it
<bkovacs> It should just work. Cups should automatically recognize my printer, like previous releases.
<bkovacs> I shouldn't have to configure anything. It worked in the past release. What changed to cause it to fail this time. tat's the question
<phiscribe> yes bkovacs  it should, but its not so can you open http://localhost:631 and see if  1 works  2  has any error messages
<bkovacs> I'm not running Kubuntu 11.10 right now
<phiscribe> any distro with cups http://localhost:631
<bkovacs> I spent half a day trying to get it to work
<bkovacs> Got rid of it, and installed a working distro
<phiscribe> os it is working now in that one
<bkovacs> Yes!. PCLinuxOS 2011 works fine. Once I powered up my printer, it was recognized.
<saintdev> phiscribe: wallet/NM don't write anything to auth.log
<bkovacs> All Kubuntu recognized was network printer in another room
<bkovacs> Kubuntu needs to go back to the version of Cups used in 11.04
<bkovacs> It asksed for a Device URI ID, but how am I suppose to know that. Or even find out what it is, without running a distro that works, and writing it down.
<phiscribe> saintdev, can you check if you have a process called console-kit or console-kit-dae or kcoservative running
<bkovacs> The Kubuntu team needs to backtrack on Cups and update distro to an older version. New version is broken
<phiscribe> bkovacs, its not a broken cups, its mising package, maybe they need to repackage it, but it needs a ppd file, you could probably install it from the repository and would have worked
<bkovacs> Plus why is system setting crashing all the tim. When I had been running 11.04 with KDE 4.7.1, no problems at all
<phiscribe> bugs
<phiscribe> lots of em
<bkovacs> If we got bugs, than don't release tha damm product!
<saintdev> phiscribe: i have console-kit-dae
<saintdev> nothing would ever get released that way ^_^
<phiscribe> clue less saintdev
<bkovacs> Seems like Unity was the main focus of the release cycle.
<phiscribe> yeah bkovacs it would be nice, but also, as crazy as releasing a new version with bad bugs is, upgrading to a release less than a week old is just dumb, so dont up it all on them
<phiscribe> at  least if you do be happy with the blood of the bleeeding edge
<bkovacs> Yeah I learned my lesson!
<phiscribe> but ido agree they could slow down a bit and let everyone not get gray hair any faster, user, developer everybody
<bkovacs> But unless we have a rolling release, I would like to have a distro with several years of support left on post install. Versu waith a year to update and than only having one year left for support
<phiscribe> i hear ubuntu 5 is almost bug free in back ports
<bkovacs> I think every Linux distro should be rolling releases
<phiscribe> well
<saintdev> phiscribe: :( thanks for trying
<phiscribe> ubuntu has many sites with serious business needs, all us nerds in here are just banging around, the Long Term release stratagey is good for them
<phiscribe> saint if i see something and ur one ill shout
<phiscribe> saint id like to know who to debug a plasman widget more myself
<bkovacs> Well Unity and Gnome 3 are far from reature rich, but they will be LTS. Ubuntu 10.10 should have been a LTS.
<saintdev> phiscribe: thanks
<phiscribe> saintdev, !!!
<saintdev> ?
<bkovacs> At least KDE hasn't lost configure options
<phiscribe> thought u were leaving wanted to stop, check this     kdebugdialog  --help
<AlexFlynn> hello?
<bkovacs> And when is Kubuntu going to gets its own branding, versus vanilla KDE branding?.
<saintdev> phiscribe: where does it output to?
<bkovacs> At least other KDE distros take the time to add their own touches to the KDE theme
<phiscribe> to dev/console i  think , but if you do --fullmode   there is an optio to send to syslog
<saintdev> doesn't seem to
<saintdev> hmm, looks like it might be .xsession-errors
<phiscribe> saintdev, option to do into a database would be nice
<phiscribe> skreech was saved by the beel
<phiscribe> bell
<phiscribe> saintdev, see anything or too much
<saintdev> trying to read through it, and figure out what is relevant
<saintdev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/713852/
<phiscribe> well i see a few
<phiscribe> plasma-netbook(1394)/plasma StatusNotifierItemSource::refreshCallback: DBusMenu disabled for this application
<saintdev> yeah, not sure which are relevant
<phiscribe> kcmshell(2008)/Network Management (NetworkManager backend) NMDBusSettingsConnectionProvider::onConnectionSecretsArrived: Secret fetching failed: "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."
<phiscribe> you got some kinda dbus or ibus or that bus we all bus problem still
<saintdev> that seems to only affect NM =P
<phiscribe> and?
<phiscribe> do you use ubuntu 1
<saintdev> no
<alen__> kubuntu11.10
<alen__> plasma
<phiscribe> saintdev, is the process kwalletd running
<saintdev> no, because i'm running plasma-netbook
<phiscribe> i dont see how wallet can work with out the deamon running
<saintdev> oh wait, misread that
<phiscribe> bu tu saw chrome do it, is it one demand?
<phiscribe> on demand
<saintdev> yeah, it's running. misread what you were asking
<phiscribe> saintdev, im spent, ill give this for you to chew on, not network manager specific but a bugg kwallet    s://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261559
<phiscribe> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261559
<ubottu> KDE bug 261559 in config dialog "KMail stopped recognizing KWallet for password for specific SMTP server" [Normal,New]
<saintdev> hmm, summary sounds similar
<phiscribe> switch to wicd or wifi radar...mabye
<saintdev> no thanks, but i would like to get this sorted though.
<eagles0513875> hey guys im on a clean install of 11.10 and my wifi drivers are installed yet i cant find my wpa2 wifi network
<eagles0513875> is there a known wifi bug with knetwork manager nto finding wifi networks
<eagles0513875> at least wpa2 networks
<phiscribe> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<phiscribe> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259355   Bug 259355 - kmail terminates during startup with "Failed to fetch the resource collection."
<ubottu> KDE bug 259355 in general "kmail terminates during startup with "Failed to fetch the resource collection "" [Major,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 259355 in usplash (Ubuntu) "[Intrepid] GNOME session does not start" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/259355
<phiscribe> or this Bug #263392
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 263392 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "MASTER NetworkManager crashed with SIGSEGV in g_str_hash()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/263392
<phiscribe> or this Bug #389006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389006 in network-manager (Ubuntu Lucid) "NetworkManager Internet Connection Sharing fails to route DNS" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389006
<phiscribe> eagles0513875, was looking for it, id start with these two  ttp://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/   BE CAREFULLY AND WRITE DOWN WHAT CHANGES
<phiscribe> ACK
<phiscribe> http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/
<phiscribe> Bug #811441
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858122
<phiscribe> those two id start with
<eagles0513875> phiscribe: i don have that issue
<eagles0513875> phiscribe: for mr wired networking works like a charm
<eagles0513875> wifi isnt finding my wpa2 wifi connection
<phiscribe> up dpm tjave waiting for network configuration
<eagles0513875> im already on my desktop
<eagles0513875> ?
<phiscribe> ting for network configuration” message followed by “Waiting up to 60 seconds more for network”? This then might be accompanied by a black blank screen.
<eagles0513875> nope
<eagles0513875> not the issue
<eagles0513875> as i am wired and successfully on irc from the netbook with the wifi issue
<phiscribe> id look anyway becuase the bug description is understaded, real problem effects almost every system, other wise i dont know, could be a kwallet problem if you use that
<eagles0513875> even before i setup kwallet it wasnt finding the wifi connection
<phiscribe> what does iwconfig show
<phiscribe> dos it show your adaptor and does it ssay attachted
<eagles0513875> yes it does show it
<eagles0513875> but doesnt show anything about attached
<phiscribe> what about iwlist
<phiscribe> might have to be iwlist wlan0 scan
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> I have a prob in Kubuntu 11.10, Every time I start my system , the Volume gets set to mute?
<kamilnadeem> That means after every boot I have to uncheck mute from the mixer
<eagles0513875> phiscribe: not allowed to scan even with sudo
<kamilnadeem> is there a way to fix it?
<phiscribe> no clue
<kamilnadeem> anyone?
<phiscribe> kamilnadeem, was takitn to eagles0513875 , for you maybe delete your pulse audio configuration and reboot
<eagles0513875> phiscribe: shouldnt have to
<eagles0513875> usually what kde does is save things the way they should be on shutdown
<phiscribe> if yoru not sure about that move it ore rename it instead of delete, its in your home folder hiddne named .pulse
<eagles0513875> if using command line previous settings the way they were set wont get saved
<kamilnadeem> OK so If I have unmuted it now , that the way it will be on next startup right?
<kamilnadeem> I guess , you say right
<phiscribe> yes but its not working so well its not working, suggesting it cant save, , might not be able to write to the file, locked or permisions changed or structure changed
<kamilnadeem> thanks
<sirfilip> morning
<LINKSWORD2> O... Kay, then....
<Inadaptado> Indeed
<phiscribe> say what
<LINKSWORD2> I logged onto my system and it randomly said something along the lines of "Your system has encountered a kernel error and may be unstable. Please restart to repair this."
<well_laid_lawn> so reboot it
<LINKSWORD2> Only time I've ever seen it, and the error-reporting window that came up said that it failed to submit...
<Inadaptado> It happens. Reboot, update, it will probably be fine
<LINKSWORD2> Weird and random....
<LINKSWORD2> I've NEVER seen it before.
<LINKSWORD2> And yes... I've restarted.
<Inadaptado> I've seen it a couple of times. It happens. So many updates, changes in configuration, etc... Nothing to worry about at first
<LINKSWORD2> Have you heard of a widget/program called KShutdown?
<Inadaptado> Sounds familiar
<LINKSWORD2> When the system told me to restart, I set KShutdown to give me a couple minutes to save my work & close programs. Then I left the room while it restarted the system.
<phiscribe> system log viewer
<LINKSWORD2> What the....??
<szal> hmm..  at the current point KMail is 100% unusable
<szal> I get the following message at each startup -> KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now. The error was: Failed to fetch the resource collection.
<szal> iow, it looks as if I need to look for a new mail client after 6 years of using KMail
<alvin> Yes, it's a pain. I receive error messages every 5 minutes (or every time I fetch), but the mail can be read. It can't be marked as read, however,...
<szal> as I said, I can't even get KMail to run
<szal> or, rather, to stay running
<szal> prolly gonna give claws-mail a shot, used Sylpheed-Claws on Windows years ago when it was pre-1.0
<naftilos76> Hi i have problem with the audio. I did a clean install of 11.10 and kmix had alsa controls. I noticed that the sound kept having ups and downs. Looking at the alsa controls i saw them going up and down by a small step which made volume go up and down. I never had any issues with the sound. I installed some updates before 10 minutes and i saw that kmix was in them. I hoped they fixed the bug but unfortunately the situation is the same. The only change
<naftilos76> is that i can see pulse controls on kmix and not alsa! The abnormality is still there. The volume keeps going up and down. This is more intense when volume is close to max. Has anybody got any idea what is going on? My audio H/W is "Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)"   . Please help...
<seshagiri> Daskreech: hi
<seshagiri> Daskreech,:kubuntu 11.10 is lucky for me. A great progress in my project happened within 2 days after the installation of Kubuntu 11.10
<seshagiri> Daskreech: I am always thankful for your help :)
<Cenbe> Is my GTK theme setting being ignored? http://lyonlabs.org/gtk-theme.png
<diego_> anyone knows glut library? glut.h?
<kamilnadeem> HI
<kamilnadeem> I have a prob in Kubuntu 11.10, Every time I start my system , the Volume gets set to mute?
<kamilnadeem> That means after every boot I have to uncheck mute from the mixer
<kamilnadeem> any solution?
<phiscribe> delete pulseaudio configuration reboot, might do it
<kamilnadeem> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1838452
<kamilnadeem> I am going to restart and see
<kynarion> hello
<kamilnadeem> Gping to restart
<kynarion> since i have upgraded to oneiric, apt-get update keeps telling me, some sources couldnt be found (ppa:pidgin-developers/ppa)
<kynarion> so i tried to remove this ppa via apt-add-repository -r or manually, but after restarting the pc it just appears again
<sagaci> kynarion, have you apt-get update 'd?
<kynarion> uhm, apt-get update
<kynarion> sry, enter pressed insted of del -.-
<kynarion> the problem occurs while apt-get update
<sagaci> kynarion, can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kynarion> and after removing the ppa it works well - until i restart
<kynarion> http://nopaste.dk/p4134
<kynarion> those pidgin-files where located in sourced.list.d/
<sagaci> so it just keeps reappearing on reboot?
<obs> hello, anyone that can help me set up my elantech touchpad in kubuntu 11.10?
<kynarion> sagaci: yes, exactly! i did some cat | grep pidigin randomly on other files in the apt folder, but i couldnt find something
<kynarion> i think there must be a strange skript outside of apt, which re-writes the the sources.list file on every startup, maybe a relict of the upgrade process
<kynarion> but i dont have any idea, where to search for it
<Matisse> hi
<Matisse> I accidently removed grub items which where added in the last update.
<Matisse> easy there an easy way to re-add them?
<Matisse> dpkg something?
<well_laid_lawn> Matisse: dpkg -i /path/to/package
<Matisse> thx
<Guest5582> hi everyone. I'm having a few wireless problems if anyone can help me? I've got a fresh install of 11.10 kubuntu with a rtl8192SE based edimax wifi card which won't work. I've downloaded the driver from Edimax for linux and on following the instructions it won't "make" let alone install. I downloaded ndiswrapper and the windows xp driver which installs ok but ndiswrapper says "Could not find a network configuration tool" could
<Guest5582> anyone please help me fix this and get it working, i seem to have everything needed but nothing is working. Thanks for any help.
<prophet> hi, i'd like to have the "back button" on the left side of submenus in the kmenu back? is that possible?
<prophet> i think its kind of annoying to move the mouse onto the small text at the top
<Guest5582> hi can anyone please help me with my wireless problem? I've got a fresh install of 11.10 kubuntu with a rtl8192SE based edimax wifi card which won't work. I've downloaded the driver from Edimax for linux and on following the instructions it won't "make" let alone install. I downloaded ndiswrapper and the windows xp driver which installs ok but ndiswrapper says "Could not find a network configuration tool" could anyone please help
<Guest5582> me fix this and get it working, i seem to have everything needed but nothing is working. Thanks for any help.
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> Just wanted to know that , In the Software sources other software , should there be a check on the source code also?
<kamilnadeem> anyone here?
<spacebug-> I'm here
<kamilnadeem> Just wanted to know that , In the Software sources other software , should there be a check on the source code also?
<kamilnadeem> I did some changes in it now , I don't recall that was it ticked by default or not?
<spacebug-> if you want to be able to get the source code for programs
<kamilnadeem> DOn't want it
<kamilnadeem> Thanks, Unchecked
<spacebug-> you don't automaticlly get the source code if that is checked but you can get it
<kamilnadeem> I noticed it while updating from terminal , it was checking for the code
<kamilnadeem> BRB
<kamilnadeem> Ye I am back
<kamilnadeem> spacebug also I have added the KDE 4.7.2 ppa and updated 11.10 ,  IS it ok?
<Guest22956> Hallo
<prophet> someone here?
<shlomy> Hi
<shlomy> Just installed kubuntu for the first time, and I cannot drag files from Krusader to an application through the application's task bar entry. Can anyone help? Thanks
<shlomy> Anyone here?
<shlomy> Thanks...
<sirfilip> night
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<obs> hello, anyone that can help me set up my elantech touchpad in kubuntu 11.10?
<thinhhoang> Hi, can anyone help me? I get this when trying to install build-essential: depends on g++ but it is not going to be installed.
<thinhhoang> has anyone ever encountered this? it's really annoying.
<mr-rich> obs: try this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/installed-10-04-on-lenovo-g560-touchpad-wont-work-845874/
<naftilos76> Hi i have problem with the audio. I did a clean install of 11.10 and kmix had alsa controls. I noticed that the sound kept having ups and downs. Looking at the alsa controls i saw them going up and down by a small step which made volume go up and down. I never had any issues with the sound. I installed some updates before 10 minutes and i saw that kmix was in them. I hoped they fixed the bug but unfortunately the situation is the same. The only change
<naftilos76> is that i can see pulse controls on kmix and not alsa! The abnormality is still there. The volume keeps going up and down. This is more intense when volume is close to max. Has anybody got any idea what is going on? My audio H/W is "Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)".Please help...
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, what soun card is listed in alsamixer , in the top left
<genii-around> thinhhoang: If you try: sudo apt-get install g++    ... does it give any more information about why it is not going to be installed?
<genii-around> ( if so please pastebin results )
<thinhhoang> genii-around: thanks for your reply. let me try...
<thinhhoang> genii-around: yeah, it works.
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: As i explained above kmix now has pulse controls which are very few. There is no special name for the sound on kmix dialog. All i can see is four tabs with Playback, Recording etc
<genii-around> thinhhoang: Can it install build-essential now? Or perhaps it wants a different g++ version
<naftilos76> the sound device is decribed as "internal sound"
<thinhhoang> genii-around: yea. it works.
<genii-around> OK
<thinhhoang> genii-around: i've changed the server to 'main server' and every packages here are fine.
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, ignotre kmix for now , in the terminal type, alsamixer
<thinhhoang> but it's painfully slow
<thinhhoang> genii-around: so can i try different server?
<genii-around> thinhhoang: Probably the mirror you were using was not quite syncronized, this happens
<thinhhoang> oh, i see
<roland> what does the &-   in    "hash foo 2>&-" do?
<roland> (bash question)
<thinhhoang> genii-around: btw, do you happen to know any server that is well-synchronized and close to the south-east asia region?
<genii-around> thinhhoang: Were you using originally vn.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<thinhhoang> yep. that's the one.
<genii-around> thinhhoang: I do not know of any others nearby, sorry
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: Alsamixer behaves the same way. Without me doing anything like pushing buttons etc, i see Master volume to keep going from Max to 70% (or so) at random times
<thinhhoang> genii-around: no prob. you helped me much. thanks a lot.
<genii-around> thinhhoang: You're welcome
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, what about the sound card listed in alsamixer
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: I can adjust the volumes but this weird thing is happening. Master goes up and down which affects Center, Suround etc tongling from 100% to 0%. The info i see on the alsa mixer is Card: HDA NVidia, Chip: Realtek ALC888
<Sentynel> hi guys, just upgraded to 11.10 and the shutdown process has started hanging. x quits and I get the blue kubuntu screen, as expected, then that clears and the console shows something that looks like it might be kernel trace stuff, but that clears before I can see anything. just hangs on a blank screen. I can switch to tty1, which shows the standard messages for stopping various processes. looked in the logs and stuff but I'm not really sure what
<Sentynel>  I'm looking for; any help?
<mr-rich> obs: also, there is this: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=48442
<alvin> Sentynel: Do you have any NFS mounts?
<Sentynel> alvin: nope
<naftilos76> BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, kmenu>computer>system settings>multimedia>phonon>device preference, check the devices wiith the test button
<alvin> I don't know then. Sorry. Logging isn't the best part of upstart.
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: They work fine. The problem is this strange effect that makes volume going up and down.
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, then choose the one that works and move to the top then apply
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, dunno , what ealse to tell you , never encountered that before ...reboot ?
<naftilos76> BluesKaj: Thanks - no problem
<genii-around> Sentynel: Do the last few lines of /var/log/dmesg have anything enlightening?
<Sentynel> genii-around: hm, there's this: [   12.220330] init: failsafe main process (1035) killed by TERM signal
<genii-around> Thats normal, init ( upstart ) being shutdown
<Sentynel> okay
<Sentynel> similar messages for apport
<Sentynel> can't see anything else
<Sentynel> genii-around: there is also this, not sure if it's supposed to be doing that on shutdown: [   12.262445] sky2 0000:03:00.0: eth0: enabling interface
<obs> mr-rich: thanks for the links but its not working, also tried this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/804109/comments/32 with no luck again
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804109 in Ubuntu "can't enable touchpad in Ubuntu 11.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<genii-around> Sentynel: Apologies, work required me. If this happens every time but you can still gain a tty, perhaps to try and check running processes with top. ( are there any zombies for instance )
<acer_> My microphone isn't working on Skype.
<Sentynel> genii-around: it happens every time, and I can't gain a tty; I can switch between them fine, but I can't log in (no response to keyboard input)
<athena_> is any one here?
<genii-around> Ah, OK
<athena_> do you know how many mans are online now?
<athena_> this chart room seems less bustling...
<genii-around> athena_: This channel has 278 people, but it is a matter of speculation how many are active. If you have a question regarding your Kubuntu, it is best to just ask your question and then see if someone knows the answer and responds
<athena_> My policykit do not works when I upgrade to Oneric
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm having an issue with VPNs in the Knetwork manager (11.04).  I've setup a VPN connection in Manage Connections, but when I try to select it in the plasmoid, it does nothing.  I click and nothing happens.
<Crell> There's no error message for me to try and decypher, either.
<Crell> Any clue how to activate a VPN connection?
<athena_> When I want to commit an action with root permission, the crash of policykit prevents me from that, who can help me ?
<genii-around> athena_: Does it give any useful information when it crashes?
<athena_> the system only says that 'you have not the privilage to run this command'
<genii-around> So then it's not crashing, just not letting you execute something ( either itself or the application you were attempting )
<athena_> When i run muon software-center, this bugg-lish bug is so puzzeling
<athena_> In the edition of Natty, i commit the 'intall' action then the passcode-you-need-to-type box will jump. Now in the edition of Oneric it only shows me the error messages.
<genii-around> Hm
<BluesKaj> Crell, got openvpn client installed ?
<Crell> Yes.  openvpn, network-manager-openvpn-kde, and network-manager-openvpn
<genii-around> athena_: Unfortunately I'm not very familiar with policykit.
<athena_> Er, ..., thank you all the same
<athena_> besides, regarding the problem of <Crell>, my Knetworkmanager also can not work with any DSL connection
<Crell> athena_: KNetwork manager < 11.04 was useless. I  always switched to the gnome one.
<Crell> The one in 11.04 at least can handle wifi. :-)  This is the first time I've tried it with a VPN.
<athena_> Yeah, the gnome one called 'nm-applet' truely works, but it seems an alien in kde
<Crell> Yep.
<onizuka45> Hye there.
<onizuka45> How can I make my microphone workking on all applications including Skype..?
<athena_> But i heard that fedora 15 has fixed the bug with an update
<BluesKaj> nm is useless for ethernet connected pcs , it works with some wifi chips and that's about all it's good for IMO , but I don't use VPN so I'm not sure if NM necessary with VPN
<Crell> It was for me in older KDEs.  I was hoping that was no longer the case, but since knetworkmanager isn't giving me any feedback at all, I can't say.
<athena_> I download the new sources from kde-project official website and compiled with Kdevelop, but it seems not useful
<athena_> the bug-feedback site of fedora 15 marked this bug 'fixed' with an update from 0.6 to 0.61
<athena_> the rpm package is ready in F15's respository. How along would i wait for its deb package?
<genii-around> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=nm-applet&mode=exactfilename&suite=oneiric&arch=any indicates that nm-applet is in the package network-manager-gnome
<athena_> I hope that Canonical can  pay more attention on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to do for a few mins
<athena> I made it! I locked the edition of policykit in synaptic and then upgrade to Oneric. Now there is nothing wrong with root-privlige actions
<athena> Thank god! Thank all of you friends!
<Deet`> some how i managed to loose the use of my DVI port after closing out Warzone 2100
<Crell> That's what you get for closing  a game.
<drak> hi
<Inadaptado> hi
<drak> what is it?
<genii-around> drak: Are you asking what Kubuntu is?
<drak> not exactly. I used to use irc many year ago and I have totally forgotten how one uses it?
<Inadaptado> how one uses what?
<drak> IRC.
<drak> I need some help on editing wikipedia and I found there I can use IRC channel,
<Inadaptado> Not the right channel, pal
<drak> so I click 'test' in sofware center and THIS showed to me,
<kamilnadeem> HI
<drak> I guess.
<kamilnadeem> Big Prob, no sound in 11.10
<kamilnadeem> It was working when I shut It down the last time
<kamilnadeem> Itis still the same
<kamilnadeem> The mixer is always set to mute when I boot
<kamilnadeem> I have a prob in Kubuntu 11.10, Every time I start my system , the Volume gets set to mute?
<kamilnadeem> some body said to delete pulseaudio configuration reboot
<kamilnadeem> how to achieve this?
<spacebug-> what scan program is usually used in KDE?
<BluesKaj> spacebug type scanner in muon
<BluesKaj> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<spacebug-> BluesKaj: Can't find a way to scan in Gwenview
<BluesKaj> gwenview is strictly a viewer afaik
<notslad> anyone else have trouble with KDE starting when they did a do-distribution-upgrade this past week?
<spacebug-> ah ok
<BluesKaj> you mean , do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> notslad,^
<notslad> BluesKaj, spacebug-: gwenview does some minor photo editting (eg. rotating, and red-eye reduction, that sort of thing).. but mostly a viewer
<notslad> BluesKaj: yeah.. that command :^)
<BluesKaj> notslad, yeah , that's what i said
<BluesKaj> notslad, what kind of trouble ?
<notslad> BluesKaj: KDM starts, but X flickers out after authenticating.  I could see a konsole-ish looking window drawn just before X crashes and the kdm service starts it up again
<notslad> BluesKaj: no errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log or /var/log/kdm
<BluesKaj> notslad, is X and kdm stable otherwise ?
<notslad> BluesKaj: mostly.. sometimes when it comes back up I can't use the laptop's keyboard/mouse and have to ssh in to restart kdm
<BluesKaj> notslad, sounds like a Xconfig problem , what graphics card and driver ?
<jmichaelx> i now have two different systray icons informing me of available updates
<notslad> BluesKaj: I don't have the laptop in front of me atm, but I think it was ATi
<notslad> I don't think I'm using an Xorg.conf file.. but I'll doublecheck when I get back in front of the laptop
<BluesKaj> notslad, well, in this case maybe once the recommended ati driver is installed then an xconfig file wouldn't hurt .
<notslad> so I guess this sort of issue hasn't bee flying around the IRC channel or forums for the past few weeks, then.. I guess the problem is more speicifc to my setup then
<spacebug-> tnx BluesKaj and notslad. Tried a program called 'acquire images' but simple-scan gave better result so will stick to that.
<BluesKaj> yes seems so , notslad , this is the first time I've heard of those symptoms
<jmichaelx> since upgrading, i have been getting a lot of complaints about virtuoso-opensource-6.1 not running/not being able to run. would anyone have a tip on this?
<notslad> BluesKaj: k.  I'll check the things you mentioned and also try with a new user
<notslad> BluesKaj: thanks for the help!  I'll probably lurk around some later if I can get X back up :^)
<pierrot> Each time I reboot I have to manually restart eth0 with
<pierrot> > sudo modprobe b44
<pierrot> Then the interface work ok
<alexdevillx> What is letterbomb
<pierrot> I am at 11.10
<Pici> alexdevillx: What does that have to do with Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> notslad, kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers ..not sure about ati tho
<pierrot> The drivers are there
<pierrot> I tried to edit /etc/modules
<pierrot> and add
<pierrot> b44
<pierrot> but to no avail
<FloodBotK2> pierrot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> pierrot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snowhog> pierrot: Alt+F2 and type kdesudo kate /etc/modules and you will be able to edit the file "as root" which is required.
<pierrot> I did that but then my laptop would no longer restart
<Snowhog> pierrot: ??? Hmm. Did you put a blank line after the b44 entry?
<pierrot> I don't recall having put a blank line
<jmichaelx> is there any great harm in purging virtuoso and related packages?
<pierrot> Then I had to create /run and /run/lock
<pierrot> remove /var/run and /var/lock
<pierrot> then my laptop would reboot
<Snowhog> jmichaelx: Open a console and 'simulate' the purge: sudo apt-get remove --purge --simulate virtuoso
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, virtuoso is part of nepomuk , correct ?
<Snowhog> jmichaelx: See what is reported as to what will be removed.
<pierrot> http://uksysadmin.wordpress.com/2011/10/14/upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-10-problem-waiting-for-network-configuration-then-black-screen-solution/
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i have already purged and reinstalled everything virtuoso-related... i am getting this: error occurred while setting the password for the Virtuoso administrative user.
<jmichaelx> it says i should check passwords for "dba" and "dav" users... i do not believe i have those users
<pierrot> So what do I change so that my eth0 interface will automatically restart?
<jmichaelx> god i hate nepomuk...
 * BluesKaj thought b44 was a wifi module not an ethernet
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, I have nepomuk , but no virtuoso installed ..maybe they aren't linked
<pierrot> b43 is wifi
<pierrot> I have that entry in my /etc/modules
<BluesKaj> b44 is ethernet ?
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: maybe i can just leave this stuff uninstalled then
<pierrot> > lspci
<pierrot> gives me all the interface
<alexdevillx> OMG i got a letterbomb
<BluesKaj> if you try to remove nepomuk , it'll take the whole kubuntu-dektop with it, jmichaelx
<pierrot> Ethernet controller BCM44
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: i am only removing anything with virtuoso in the package name
<pierrot> Network controller BCM43
<pierrot> so b43 is ok in /etc/modules
<pierrot> but if I put b44 the laptop no longer reboots
<BluesKaj> pierrot,  do you have wifi capability on this machine ?
<pierrot> yes
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: actually it is looking like apt has died trying to remove this stuff...
<pierrot> I've been googling for 2 days now
<pierrot> wifi starts automatically at reboot
<pierrot> but not the eth0 cable
<alexdevillx> KDE on windows?
<jmichaelx> ok, now the virtuoso stuff is gone... hopefully that will not be a problem
<alexdevillx> BTW, whats an UI in Ubuntu?
<alexdevillx> Qt?
<jmichaelx> pierrot: i have not read everything you've posted, but i have run into situations where i had conflicts between broadcom wireless and broadcom ethernet drivers
<pierrot> Yes I believe that's the problem
<pierrot> but It was working fine at 11.04
<jmichaelx> pierrot: in fedora 13 & 14, i had to blacklist the bcm ethernet driver to get wireless to work, and the other way around
<jmichaelx> pierrot: that does not mean it will work fine in 11.10
<BluesKaj> pierrot, ethernet doesn't require network manager , and if you don't want wifi as default then blacklist the blacklist bcm43xx in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf . then check this tutorial to run wthout network manager ,http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<pierrot> the wireless and the ethernet are working
<pierrot> but I have to manually restart the ethernet each time I reboot
<jmichaelx> ahh
<alexdevillx> Is ubuntu using an Qt for an UI in programs?
<jmichaelx> alexdevillx: QT is what KDE uses
<jmichaelx> Qt*
<alexdevillx> Ok, so if i start to porgramming in C++ i need to know Qt to make an UI?
<alexdevillx> In Visual Studio i didnt need to know it
<alexdevillx> THere is one and only quesdtion
<Pici> There are a number of different graphical toolkits, qt is only one of them.
<alexdevillx> Ok, can i develop apps in Eclipse?
<Pici> Whatever you want.
<alexdevillx> How can i make apps with UI for linux?
<Pici> This isn't something that can be explained in one sentence.. There are just so many different ways to go about doing what you're asking.
<alexdevillx>  The best way?
<Pici> There isn't one.
<alexdevillx> Ok, i dont even know C++
<alexdevillx> how can i learn it in Linux?
<genii-around> This is a large subject.
<alexdevillx> any books like Learning C++ in Linux or programming C++ in Linux?
<alexdevillx> Coz i learned a bit linux with linux for dummies
<alexdevillx> and have forgotten everything
<alexdevillx> But can recover wery quick
<jmichaelx> KDE devs are making this DE way more complicated than the vast majority of its users probably want it to be
<genii-around> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
<alexdevillx> man daemon | grep daemon
<alexdevillx> or btw waht is the command to record thew desktop?
<genii-around> alexdevillx: This channel is primarily for Kubuntu support and not programming... but a couple good places to start for it would be http://www.learn-programming.za.net/programming_c_learn01.html and possibly to get ahold of the definitive work on the subject, Kernahan and Ritchie’s “The C Programming Language”. There is a development channel for Kubuntu, #kubuntu-devel ... but they will not have much patience if you are a beginner
<maco> alexdevillx: the trick with learning C++ from kubuntu developers is that some dont actually KNOW regular ol' C++ if thats what you want to learn
<maco> Kubuntu & KDE use Qt, which abstracts away a lot of the more annoying parts of C++
<maco> consequently, i can handle writing a patch in Qt but not in C++
<maco> (all i do is the same thing id do with PyQt except skip that step where i mentally translate C++ syntax into Python syntax because the docs are all in C++ syntax anyway :P)
<maco> if you're cool with just learning the Qt way though... minions are welcome
<genii-around> Heh, minions
 * DarthFrog thinks maco has recently watched "Despicable Me".  :-)
<maco> no, thats how we refer to them in #kubuntu-devel...
<pierrot> bcm43xx was already blacklisted in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.con
<maco> especially apachelogger, he's always talking about finding more minions
<maco> one of my old local-community-team minions has turned into a debian developer now!
<lukefeil> hello
<lukefeil> how can i find out the ip adresse from a computer which i can see in a samba network?
<genii-around> lukefeil: Can you ping it by that name?
<lukefeil> no, already tried
<BluesKaj> pierrot, I meant to say blacklist b43
<bios`> Hi there, I own a dv6 notebook, but I cannot change the brightness of my screen, the keys are working and they set up the brightness in the power options but this does not effect anything
<Peace-> genii-around: :P
<Peace-> hi guys :)
<pierrot> ok let me try that
<BluesKaj> lukefeil, do you have access to the router page , if so there should be a list of all pcs IPs on the network
<bios`> Where is the xorg.conf located?
<BluesKaj> !xorg,conf
<BluesKaj> !Xorg,conf
<BluesKaj> hmm
<bios`> well I thought It is in /etc/x11/ but there is no such file
<genii-around> lukefeil:  lsof -i:139   *may* show it's IP. If not you may have to get nmap and do: nmap -p 139 -sT #.#.#.*       where # is the first 3 of your lan range
<bios`> any suggestions BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> bios`,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bios`> there is no such file
<bios`> in this directory
<BluesKaj> then you have to generate one
<genii-around> bios`: Did you uppercase the X in X11 ?
<bios`> yes genii-around : )
<bios`> BluesKaj: isnt this done automatically?
<rork> bios`: kubuntu doesn't use a xorg.conf by default for a few releases, but if you make one it uses it (or at least it used to)
<bios`> ah ok. Well I guess if you remove the file again it wont miss the file either, right?
<genii-around> The xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to a specific driver. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://goo.gl/UQyq0 ATI/AMD specific: http://goo.gl/3pThV NVidia specif$
<genii-around> Hangon for the nvidia one
<genii-around>  NVidia-specific: http://goo.gl/iprqH
<lukefeil> the lsof command didn't returned anything and nmap shows me simply all reachable hosts
<BluesKaj> bios`, not anymore , if you have nvidia  graphics then sudo nvidia-xconfig ... forgotten the command for other drivers
<genii-around> lukefeil: The nmap should show all the machines which are using port 139 which is for samba/cifs
<genii-around> ( which should hopefully narrow it down unless you have dozens )
<lukefeil> genii-around: he gives me 9 ip adresses back
<lukefeil> 2 of them are my routers, 1 is my laptop
<genii-around> lukefeil: You can then use: smbclient -L /<IPADDRESS>
<genii-around> two // there
<bios`> I am a little bit confused, bc I have a intel onboard gpu and an extra ati gpu, but would like to use the onboard gpu only in kubuntu. There is no such thing as nivida-xconfig
<genii-around> bios`: the nvidia-xconfig is installed when you install the proprietary nvidia driver ( from jockey-kde for instance)
<bios`> well seems the onboard intel graphic does not need any proprietary drivers
<genii-around> bios`: Right. Although occasionally they also require xorg.conf to exist in order to set certain features there
<genii-around> ( i810 are especially notorious for needing thios to enable compositing )
<sburjan`> Hello. I have accidentally deteled the .kde folder from my home dir and now some apps give me error. what could I do to restore it to a default state ?
<genii-around> sburjan`: If the directory is gone, logout, then log back in and it should re-create it with settings as when you first installed
<sburjan`> genii-around: I did that, I even rebooted. but applications such as Kontact give me errors like: "Failed to getch the resource collection"
<genii-around> sburjan`: It might have screwed up the caches
<genii-around> sburjan`: Was kmail behaving properly prior to this?
<sburjan`> genii-around: yes, but now that gave me errors too :)
<xskydevilx> I'm getting Input/Output error during the installation procces. Please help!
<genii-around> sburjan`: What's odd is that... if you normally remove the ~/.kde directory, it just recreates a blank template one then makes the files within it as you run the applications. So it looks like something else is screwy than just that.
<genii-around> xskydevilx: If these are hard drive I/O errors it may not be an installation issue but a hardware issue ( eg: failing drive, usually )
<xskydevilx> genii-around: Other distros install just fine.
<genii-around> xskydevilx: Did you run an MD5 check on the cd image before you made it, and then do a self-check on cd integrity the first time you booted to it?
<xskydevilx> genii-around: I must have forgoten to do the MD5 check, and I'm running Kubuntu of a live USB I created. Can I check the MD5 now?
<genii-around> sburjan`: In /var/tmp are there directories beginning with the name kdecache  ?
<sburjan`> genii-around: yes, I have 3 cache dirs. kdecache-kdm, root and my username
<toumbo> Hi people!Is there any way to make my kubuntu bottom bar a bit transperent?
<genii-around> sburjan`: OK
<Snowhog> toumbo: Install a transparent Desktop Theme.
<sburjan`> genii-around: should I delete mine ?
<genii-around> xskydevilx: Is the iso file you downloaded someplace you can mount from there and then check that way?
<toumbo> Snowhog and where I can find those themes?
<xskydevilx> genii-around: I have it in my download folder on the hdd right know. How do I do the MD5 check=
<Snowhog> toumbo: K > System Settings > Workspace Appearance > Desktop Themes > Get New Themes... and search on transparent.
<khear> after i turned off nepomuk (because i don't need it), i keep getting notifications that nepomuk is disabled. is there a way to disable these notifications?
<sburjan`> genii-around: back, I got disconnected. So should I delete my cache dir ?
<genii-around> sburjan`: The main problem is that when you are in kde and altering the files it is using, it is still trying to use/recreate them on the fly. Chicken-egg type idea. I would suggest logout to kdm, drop to console, remove again /home/yourname/.kde  and then the /var/tmp/kdecache-yourname and also /tmp/kde-yourname*  and /tmp/ksocket-yourname*   ... then sudo restart kdm   and see if problem persists after login
<sburjan`> genii-around: thanks
<genii-around> xskydevilx: md5sum /path/to-iso/isofilename.iso         and then check the output against values at http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<genii-around> xskydevilx: If the value differs from the image you downloaded, then you know the original download got corrupted/wasn't good
<genii-around> Work, back in a few minutes
<toumbo> Snowhog Many many thanks!!!!!!I found it!!! :D
<Snowhog> toumbo: Happy to help
<xskydevilx> genii-around: Yeah, it was corrupted. I guess I'll have to download it again.
<shane2peru> how do we get the libreoffice icon back?  I upgraded to 11.10, and ever since, don't have the icons for libreoffice, on the panel, just shows an X any ideas?
<sburjan`> genii-around: error: personal contacts does not exist. from .local dir in my home folder
<BluesKaj> shane2peru, kmenu>apps>office , then right click on the icon,  "add to panel"
<sburjan`> genii-around: mail dispatcher agent error again
<genii-around> sburjan`: Looks like maybe you deleted more than just the .kde directory :(  the .config file is another directory entirely
<sburjan`> genii-around: agent could not access the outbox folder (failed to fetch the resource collection)
<genii-around> sburjan`: What was it you originally did that wiped out the .kde dir?
<TheHganavak> Are there many/any applications that only function with Gnome?
<sburjan`> genii-around: same as before... same error. /home/sorinello/.local/share/contacts does not exist
<well_laid_lawn> some have alot of gnome dependencies that seem like the whole of gnome
<BluesKaj> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<rockingwing> hello there... just updated to oneiric and now my teamspeak3 doesnt work anymore... any idea? it somehow tries to use system's Qt librariesm but normally it shouldnt :/
<rockingwing> so no-one any idea? thats sad :(
<shane2peru> BluesKaj: actually that adds a shortcut on my panel, what I mean, is when I open LibreOffice, on the panel, it just shows an X instead of the LibreOffice icon when it is running
<jmichaelx> is there a way at this point to stop the Kmail-related errors on startup?
<genii-around> sburjan`: Does: ls -ld .local                                show that the .local directory exists?
<TheHganavak> So was that a yes, there's lots of apps that work on ubuntu that don't work on kubuntu?
<rockingwing> well, basically yes :D
<rockingwing> @ TheHganavak
<well_laid_lawn> TheHganavak: no you can run any app but they might have alot of dependencies
<rockingwing> umm... guys?
<rockingwing> can I somehow check which Qt libraries are used by the system?
<TheHganavak> rockingwing: Whataya mean by dependencies exactly, sorry, pretty new to Linux?
<genii-around> rockingwing: kate -version               ( or the name of any kde app)
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, do you use kmail and kontact ? If not you can safely remove them
<jmichaelx> BluesKaj: ty, should have thought of that
<BluesKaj> anyway , nap time for old guys ...BBL
<Snowhog> TheHganavak: Ubuntu, as opposed to Kubuntu, utilizes the Gnome Desktop, which uses a different programming language and libraries than does Kubuntu, which uses the KDE Desktop Environment. If you are using Kubuntu, and you opt to install a Gnome specific application, it may bring in a lot of required "other packages" that it is dependent on, and this 'taints' the pure KDE environment of Kubuntu. Nothing wrong with that, but Kubuntu purists
<Snowhog> tend not to want to do that - nothing more.
<lanc> hi - what is the right way to install Chrome on Kubuntu? The downloaded package from google doesn't seem to get its dependencies fulfilled
<TheHganavak> Thank you for the clarification Snowhog. Could you clarify what you mean by tainting the KDE environment?
<lanc> ah, got it, chromium-browser package.
<phiscribe> it didnt crash over nigh, yeah
<TheHganavak> I installed the KDE desktop from Ubuntu, because I hate Unity, and I hate having to keep switching back to Gnome. I'm loving KDE so far, but idk if I wanna stick with it if there's problems with applications not working
<Snowhog> TheHganavak: Hmm. Analogy. You like only red apples, and any variety of apple that is red is fine by you. However, you find that there is a particular apple that has a flavor you like, and that has no comparable 'red' apple. But, in order to get that particular apple, you have to incorporate it into your red apples, and this new apple isn't red - it's green. And to further the issue, you are told that in order to get that green apple, you
<Snowhog> will have to accept many other green apples as well. Bad analogy,butmaybe you get the idea.
<TheHganavak> Oh okay. So does that often/ever have adverse affects on the whole KDE environment..? Or you just end up getting a laod of packages you ideally wouldn't have?
<TheHganavak> @Snowhog ^
<Snowhog> TheHganavak: adverse effects? Generally (I won't say never)? No. Getting a "load of packages you ideally wouldn't have" is more "correct".
<genii-around> Just basically makes for a lot of cruft
<TheHganavak> Alright. I can live with that!
<TheHganavak> Cheers
<TheHganavak> Oh, one more question. Since I downloaded the KDE desktop, whenever I boot up Dropbox from my uhh toolbox(?) it opens it up and everything looks all screwed up. I assume this is because I installed the nautilus Dropbox. Do I have to completely redownload it to fix this, or is there some other fix available? I mean I can just use it the same if I go through Dolphin to my dropbox folder, but I'm a bit of  perfectionist.
<MDesade> hello all, is there a run-level that i can run on kubuntu 11.04 that is multi-user and does NOT load KDE or the graphical interface??
<MDesade> so, i can make my machine be CLI only, and then should i need to boot into KDE i can just reboot into that runlevel, and then reboot back into CLI only?
<genii-around> MDesade: Runlevels are not really used anymore. For instance 2,3,4, and 5 are the same.
<genii-around> MDesade: You can just uninstall KDM/GDM etc. Then it will just drop you in a command prompt where you could manually startkde or so on
<fontis> Kudos to the Kubuntu community
<fontis> keepin' it real without canonical!
<bios`> Hi I have the following problem, can anyone help ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/69896/trouble-creating-xorg-conf
<ghostcube> ok guys, coming from kubuntu-de and kubguntu-devel to you. i tried burning an data dvd with 4 gig. k3b told me burned ok. ejected the dvd and then i wanted to reload it. it cant be read. tried on windows not able to read dvd.  tried different tims with different settings no chance. and i tried to first build an iso and burn this to dvd. same thing
<ghostcube> any ideas so far?
<well_laid_lawn> the drive is busted?
<ghostcube> nope burning cd works fine
<well_laid_lawn> never say never
<ghostcube> burning the iso from k3b on nero works fine too
<well_laid_lawn> from k3b on nero ?
<ghostcube> yup
<genii-around> bios`: You can't run the command while X is running anyplace
<well_laid_lawn> k3b is a burning app so is nero iirc
<genii-around> ( this includes the login manager )
<ghostcube> its not the drive
<bios`> genii-around: tried it through recover modus through the boot menu
<bios`> did not work the either
<genii-around> bios`: Try this way: logout kubuntu. When you get to kdm screen, ctrl-alt-F1 ... then issue: sudo stop kdm          then issue the X -configure     ... then  sudo start kdm       then hit alt-F7 to return to login screen
<bios`> give it a try brb
<ghostcube> hmm ok i will use nero linux instead of k3b works fine :)
<TheHganavak_> How do you shrink a folder view panel?
<petete> TheHganavak_: first make sure the plasmoids are not locked
<petete> then on mouse over there should appear a tab on the right of the plasmoid
<TheHganavak_> Ya
<petete> click and drag the first icon on the tab to resize it
<TheHganavak_> And?
<TheHganavak_> Oh okay
<Tech-1> I have (liqapt-runtime) up for dl, and when i try to dl it i get - (fix broken packages), but there are none showing that are broke.  Halp!
<lovelyguy1127> After installing propriatery drivers, fonts are small and there is no font smoothing.
<TheHganavak> How do you set your default activity?
<blip-> hi all, I had ubuntu 11.04 and just did a distro upgrade.  When it reached the end it exited with an error (it told me completed but with errors).  I restarted and it works fine and lsb_release shows 11.10.  is there anything i should do at this point to make sure all is fine ?
<blip-> *kubuntu
<jmichaelx> blip-: you should apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade again
<jmichaelx> blip-: that should give you some indication of what might be wrong
<TheHganavak> Anyone know how you set the default activity to start up when you log on
<blip-> jmichaelx, I did this, there are no updates.   I also did an apt-get clean/purge.
<dacresni> how do I configure automatic system crash reporting with kexec ? it uses grub2 so i can't just add the crashkernel configuration to the menu.lst
<Daskreech> TheHganavak: Might be in the session management
<dacresni> hmm
<TheHganavak> Why do files saved to my desktop only appear in my 'Show Desktop' activity, but not in others?
<yofel> TheHganavak: the default desktop shows widgets, not the contents of the ~/Desktop folder. The show desktop activity uses folderview as desktop type. For another type you could add a folderview widget to the desktop and show the Desktop contents in there
<TheHganavak> Okay thanks yofel. One more question: Anyone know how to add a website/url shortcut to the desktop
<TheHganavak> What's the open Konsole shortcut in Kubuntu!?
<yofel> TheHganavak: none by default, but if you go to system settings -> shortcuts -> custom shortcuts then you'll find one under Examples that you can enable - which is pre-set to ctrl-alt-t
<shane2peru> does anyone else use libreoffice?  On the panel, when you have libre office, does it show the icon?  Mine shows an X and that is annoying, a few other minor annoyances in Libreoffice, that makes me think something is wrong
<shane2peru> I'm not sure how to fix it?  Should I purge it and re-install it?
 * yofel gets an X too
<yofel> no idea why
<shane2peru> yofel: drives me buggy, because I often overlook it, and can't find LO when I want to bring that window to the top
<shane2peru> then in Spreadsheet, seems as the tips or helps when putting in a formula come up black, and cannot be read.
<shane2peru> wonder if it is just a theme issue??
<yofel> no idea, the icon that the desktop file uses is in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/, so I don't see why it wouldn't find it. Or not show it
<Snowhog> shane2peru: Read my post/thread on this, and the workaround/fix: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3118694.msg274976#msg274976
<shane2peru> Snowhog: thanks!!!  That looks like it will fix my tool tips, and that is one of the problems, I can live with the X on the panel, though I would prefer it be the LO icon
<shane2peru> probably about the time I get used to the X, it will be fixed and changed to the LO icon, and I won't be able to find it then. :)
<Snowhog> shane2peru: Where on the Panel are you seeing the X for LO - how are you adding the app to the Panel?
<yofel> Snowhog: the X shows up when you run LO
<shane2peru> Snowhog: no, I'm not adding it, when I open LO (writer, spreadsheet) it just shows on the panel, as an open app
<Snowhog> shane2peru: Ah. Never noticed that before. Given that LO apps in K menu all have icons, me wonders why the X.
<yofel> somehow the connection between the app and it's .desktop file is severed
<Snowhog> yofel: not that LO .desktop file is severed, rather, I think, it's because the associated .desktop files don't have an Icon= entry.
<yofel> they do, and the icons are there
<Snowhog> yofel: Yes, my bad. Wrong case in my grep. :/
<yofel> I seriously don't get what's wrong though. Looking at the verbose logs of kwin and plasma, they seem to get the metadata from the desktop file when starting LO writer
<yofel> plasma-desktop(2666)/kdecore (KStartupInfo) KStartupInfo::Private::got_message: got: "new:  ID="yofel-T510;1319152250;243774;2728_TIME58898890"   NAME="LibreOffice Writer" DESCRIPTION="Launching LibreOffice Writer" ICON=libreoffice34-writer WMCLASS="0" APPLICATION_ID=/usr/share/applications/libreoffice-writer.desktop SCREEN=0"
<shane2peru> right, doesn't make sense to me, though you all seem to have a more integrated knowledge of those workings
<The_Jag> I've just installed the new 11.10 and I'd like to restore my old previous users and homes. Is there a convenient way to achieve this?
<Snowhog> shane2peru: I'm testing the thought that it's java releated. Running libreoffice --writer from the console, and then closing LO after it loads, I'm left with this message in the console: javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment! Please ensure that a JVM and the package libreoffice-java-common is installed. If it is already installed then try removing ~/.libreoffice/3/user/config/javasettings_Linux_*.xml Warning: failed to read
<Snowhog> path from javaldx
<shane2peru> ahh, I think you may be on to something there.
<shane2peru> Snowhog: ^^
<jamil_1> smooth scrolling possible in kde ?
<Snowhog> shane2peru: Well, that doesn't result in a LO icon in the Panel when LO is running, but it does do away with the message. I installed default-jre libreoffice-java-common
<shane2peru> Snowhog: right, but it does point to a few lacking dependencies, that should be installed with the app? right?
<Snowhog> shane2peru: Not sure. As LO installs and runs without those, they must be classified as recommends; not dependencies.
<shane2peru> oh, right.
<Snowhog> shane2peru: Seems it's been reported as a bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=284027
<ubottu> KDE bug 284027 in widget-taskbar "libreoffice icons incorrect in taskmanager" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<shane2peru> Snowhog: ahh, ok, thanks!  I will check out that bug
<Snowhog> shane2peru: It is marked as a duplicate of this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=284015
<ubottu> KDE bug 284015 in widget-taskbar "libreoffice icons incorrect in taskmanager" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<shane2peru> ahh, didn't notice those are KDE bugs, not Ubuntu, I can only keep up with so much login info, At least it has been reported, and is being fixed.
<shane2peru> Thanks for the info Snowhog
<Snowhog> shane2peru: As it's purely cosmetic, I doubt that it will be fixed quickly.
<shane2peru> Snowhog: right, but at least it is known, and will be fixed sometime.
<Snowhog> shane2peru: That is likely true.
<khear> anyone happen to know where the session management settings are in kubuntu 11.10? i'd like to make sure that kubuntu always starts with an empty session
<khear> ah, found it in Startup and Shutdown
#kubuntu 2011-10-21
<jmichaelx> i have the tsak manager set to use only one row. there are enough open windows on this desktop that it has created two rows, though true to the settings, it is only using one of them,,, lol
<nate__> I am curious about developing my own distro.
<jmichaelx> task manager in 4.7.x is so messed up
<well_laid_lawn> put some windows on another desktop
<jmichaelx> nate__: i would love to see a Qt-based distro that was much lighter than KDE, and had no intentions of EVER, EVER, EVER creating crap like akonadi/nepomuk/etc etc etc
<nate__> my question is do most linux distros just modify / configure different packages or do all the people that develop these distros have their own kernels
<well_laid_lawn> some distros apply kernel patches
<well_laid_lawn> if your going that far into it have a look at linux from scratch
<nate__> For example taking archlinux distro I can apt-get gnome packages / then configure the wallpaper and other packages to make it look and act just like ubuntu.
<well_laid_lawn> arch doesn't use apt
<nate__> pacman
<nate__> sorry
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<fontis> is it possible to install the jupiter battery thingy on kubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> it's all the same gnu/linux nate__
<fontis> and btw whats up with the synaptic touchpad being so hypersensitive to touch
<fontis> i wish i could "disable" it... hate HP laptops
<hanasaki> in the system setting theme manager I choose get new and it redirects to open a web browser.  download the zip... but how do you install from a zip?
<hanasaki> also, how do I change the default system font in kde?
<fontis> in system settings
<nate__> so are you saying that all the x86 distro's use the same linux kernel 2.6 or 3.0 ,...etc and just change the userland programs and configurations. For the most part.
<fontis> hanasaki: the install tutorial is usually on the same site as where you downloaded the pack
<fontis> otherwise it's generally just a matter of placing the extracted folder in .kde4/share/apps/desktoptheme/
<fontis> and it will popup in your theme selection
<well_laid_lawn> different distros use different kernels and init scripts and package managers but the same apps
<well_laid_lawn> more or less
<jmichaelx> hod i hate kde4.7 so far
<jmichaelx> god*
<nate__> i.e just use startkde instead of startx (gnome) or blackbox ,....etc etc (different windows / desktop sessions to make a new os and download different packages
<hanasaki> fontis:  I have looked.
<well_laid_lawn> nate__: you'll need a different repository
<well_laid_lawn> for packages
<fontis> hanasaki: did you do the other bit I said?
<nate__> different repository ?
<well_laid_lawn> where you install applications from in your new distro
<hanasaki> not yet fontis /  I would like a more automated way than manually unziping
<jmichaelx> lol, i just got the task manager to start using 1 row by setting it to use 2... if i set it to 2, it uses 1
<fontis> hanasaki: then dont download that theme then.. there are plenty of themes available via the install option which dont require u visiting html sites to download zip files mate
<nate_> other the linux patches to a kernel is it what I have said about modifying desktop-sessions , downloading/configuring different packages
<nate_> other the --> other then
<fontis_> lol
<fontis> hmm
<fontis> my choqok is broken
<fontis> cant add twitter accounts to it
<lazyg33k> hello everyone
<lazyg33k> can someone tell me what is the difrence between kubuntu 10.10 and 11.10 ^
<xieyi> Does the kubuntu build of libav support video4linux2 device? I am using ubuntu 11.10 for ffmpeg program development. I find that av_find_input_format("video4linux2") returns NULL.
<AndroidLoverInSF> i noticed that in ubuntu11.10, even though i use kde, sometimes i see a window with the stupid disappearing scrollbars. anyway to fix that?
<jmichaelx> is anyone else unable to use gparted in kubuntu right now?
<Snowhog> jmichaelx: Explain please?
<jmichaelx> Snowhog:  i just tried to fire gparted up two times in a row, and each time it crashed before the gui appeared
<jmichaelx> (no gui appeared)
<jmichaelx> also, unmounting external drives does not seem to be working
 * jmichaelx has frequently had issues with kubuntu being unable to unmount external drives
<Snowhog> jmichaelx: Try launching it from a console - will give you more feedback. kdesudo /usr/bin/kcmshell4 kcm_partitionmanager
<jmichaelx> Snowhog: partitionmanager will start. it is gparted that will not start
<Snowhog> jmichaelx: Checking.
<jmichaelx> lol somehow firing up partitionmanager also triggered a few phonon warnings about audio devices.... my confidence is KDE grows smaller by the day
<jmichaelx> and on the audio front, i am having an issue on this machine (at work) that i am also seeing on machines at home. i boot one time, and the only device listed in phonon is 'pulseaudio server'. the next time, it lists the specific devices
<TheEvilPhoenix> jmichaelx:  gparted loads in KDE on 11.04.  I just tested.
<TheEvilPhoenix> at least when you have the GNOME dependencies installed
<jmichaelx> TheEvilPhoenix: yea, i had no issue with it in 11.04. i guess i should have specified that this is 11.10
<Snowhog> TheEvilPhoenix: It doesn't load here on my 11.10.
<jmichaelx> there is some weirdness in using a number of GTK apps in kubuntu 11.10, i am noticing
<jmichaelx> well, in 11.10 there is weirdness everywhere
<TheEvilPhoenix> might be a bug... (this is why I don't upgrade to the most recent release immediately ;P)
<jmichaelx> TheEvilPhoenix: you are a smart man
<TheEvilPhoenix> did they make GNOME3 the gnome standard in 11.10 for the GNOME builds?
<jmichaelx> TheEvilPhoenix: i believe they did
<TheEvilPhoenix> (looks back on sentence) wow, how many times can you use the word "gnome" in a sentence, huh?  :P
<jmichaelx> i would guess that is related
<TheEvilPhoenix> jmichaelx:  yeah... G3 is a bit.. um... screwy might be the  word
<OerHeks> started kdesudo gparted from terminal, just fine
<jmichaelx> TheEvilPhoenix: i don't doubt that a bit. gnome and kde are both perpetually screwy these days
<jmichaelx> OerHeks: from the CLI, it is working here, too
 * TheEvilPhoenix disagrees ;P
<OerHeks> i noticed only your installation is so bad, i read you bugs many times ..
<TheEvilPhoenix> oh he has tons of bugs?
 * TheEvilPhoenix wonders...
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> jmichaelx:  clean install, or upgraded install?
 * TheEvilPhoenix has to ask
<FloodBotK1> TheEvilPhoenix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> TheEvilPhoenix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> i guess he never did a reinstall to reproduce the errors.
<jmichaelx> OerHeks: you must not hand around in here very much, because many of the issues i have had are echoed by many others
<TheEvilPhoenix> okay, this is why i hate the floodbots... >.>
<TheEvilPhoenix> jmichaelx:  you didnt answer my question.
<jmichaelx> OerHeks: no, i have kubuntu installed on 5 different machines... at home and at work
<TheEvilPhoenix> jmichaelx:  are they all clean installs of 11.10?
<jmichaelx> (am currently at work)
<TheEvilPhoenix> jmichaelx:  or are they all upgraded from 11.04 -> 11.10?
<jmichaelx> TheEvilPhoenix: none of them are clean installs...
<jmichaelx> all upgraded, though folks in here have been complaining about the same issues, both with upgrades and fresh installations
<TheEvilPhoenix> jmichaelx:  then that seems to be your issue - did you actually test with a clean install?
<jmichaelx> one of the bugs i hate the most has now made it into the KDE most-hated-bugs top 10 list
<TheEvilPhoenix> *yourself*
<jmichaelx> TheEvilPhoenix: no, nor am i going to. the issues are affecting people who did fresh installations as well
<OerHeks> as you wont do a fresh install, you wil never now, do you ?
<jmichaelx> OerHeks: like i said, i already know that there are people with these issues who did fresh installs... so why would i do a fresh installation, in the hopes that it will fix, for example, the audio issues?
<jmichaelx> this room has had many people seeking help for audio issues since release... more than i have seen in several years
<OerHeks> after upgrade, all i had to do was removing ~/.pulse and sound was back.
<jmichaelx> good for you
<jmichaelx> as always, this has to do with the hardware being used
<jmichaelx> much more than it has to do with whether or not one has a fresh installation
<jmichaelx> OerHeks: i have three kubuntu machines that seem to have no audio issues. i have two that do.
<OerHeks> i feel like the guy with too smooth hardware, never run in unsolvable issues
<jmichaelx> that might even be the case, but if it is, it is only luck
<jmichaelx> OerHeks: i have sometimes been able to feel that way, too... every for a few years at a time
<jmichaelx> you may yet get your turn
<jmichaelx> s/every/sometimes/
<jmichaelx> one should not automatically suggest that folks do freah installations, unless one has a good idea that doing so would solve something. i've seen that done a lot, and it often just wastes people's time
<bruceTypeServe> How do I connect to a server with kubuntu?  Is there a native program?
<jmichaelx> bruceTypeServe: how are you wanting to connect? with ssh?
<bruceTypeServe> either to SMB, AFP... a fileserver
<jmichaelx> ahh
<jmichaelx> there are GUI apps that can be used with SMB. i don't know about AFP
<bruceTypeServe> like with mac you can just use Finder --- Go -- Connect to server... anything like that with kubuntu?
<jmichaelx> bruceTypeServe: are you wanting to connect to a windows server?
<jmichaelx> bruceTypeServe: in dolphin (kde's native file manager), you should find a 'network' tab
<bruceTypeServe> it is actually a linux server that has Samba shares...  it uses webmin.  Any thoughts on a good fileserver or just stick with samba?
<well_laid_lawn> I like nfs
<well_laid_lawn> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<jmichaelx> i would probably not be the best one to ask. i do not use SMB much, i use NFS
<jmichaelx> yea, what well_laid_lawnis saying
<bruceTypeServe> are there NFS modules for webmin?
<jmichaelx> bruceTypeServe: i would imagine, as NFS is native to linux
<jmichaelx> i think NFS would be the best choice if you have a linux file server, serving exclusively to linux machines
<jmichaelx> sshfs is great for mounting remote directories on the fly
<bruceTypeServe> NFS can be seen by mac and windows machines, yes?
<jmichaelx> bruceTypeServe: i am not sure about that. i think that often when you are dealing with a mix of windows and linux, SMB might be the better choice
<jmichaelx> (i am guessing mac's can do NFS, but am not sure)
<OerHeks> yes, mac does.  open Disk Utility from /Applications/Utilities. Then, click on the File menu and select NFS Mounts… to bring up the NFS Mounts screen.
<jmichaelx> ok, good... i thought as much, but know very little about mac's
<RickKnight> Quake2 won't run after upgrade to Kubuntu 11.10. Other OpenGL games like Unreal still work.
<hanasaki> how do you make the mouse move from one virt screen to the next when it hits the edge?
<avihay> hanasaki: system settings->workspace behaviour->screen edges play around with the settings there, I think. there's another place for switching desktops while draging, I think
<phunyguy_> I have a question about samba shares.  I was using Ubuntu with the Unity interface, and mounting shares with nautilus (fuse/gvfs).  Is there something similar with Kubuntu that allows me to make shares visible to non-network share aware apps?
<phunyguy_> (besides using straight cmd line samba)
<hanasaki> avihay:  thanks... that did it..  but 1. the screen edge actions do not seem to work and 2. when I drag a window toward an edge, the 3d box starts to rotate very soon.  when the window is still far from th edge... is there a tolerance that can be adjusted?
<avihay> mmm, I don't really know, I don't use virtual desktops. maybe you can change it in settings->desktop effects, something in the individual settings, or the global animation speed settings, or wait for someone who knows
<hanasaki> ok thank you
<phunyguy_> sorry folks
<phunyguy_> Quassel decided to barf.
<phunyguy_> not sure if anyone answered me the first time, but basically I need to make mounted shares (gvfs/fuse style) visible to non-aware apps, so that they may be able to load content from SMB shares.
<phunyguy_> ...transparently.  in Ubuntu, Nautilus did this seamlessly, but I don't see that same option in Kubuntu
<petete> there is kiofuse
<petete> but i don't think it's automatic
<TheEvilPhoenix> does Dolphin allow for mounting sftp as directories, like Nautilus (GNOME) does?
 * TheEvilPhoenix has no backlogs, so if it was asked before, I didnt see this.
<phunyguy_> TheEvilPhoenix: that is my same question!
<TheEvilPhoenix> what a coincidence
 * TheEvilPhoenix slaps irssi for erasing his logs
<phunyguy_> :)
<phunyguy_> yeah, I loved the fuse stuff in gnome, but can't seem to find that function in KDE
<phunyguy_> i can browse smb://server/share in dolphin, and in nautilus, it would make a link to it in ~/.gvfs.  That allowed non smb aware apps to use it like it is locally mounted.
<TheEvilPhoenix> phunyguy_:  i'm actually a GNOME-to-KDE convert :P  Except that I didnt install kubuntu-desktop - i only installed the KDE runtime dependencies xD
<TheEvilPhoenix> and the environment xD
<phunyguy_> TheEvilPhoenix: nothing wrong with that.  I switch back and forth like a retard most of the time.  Trying a gnome->KDE switch for the umpteenth time
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> phunyguy_:  tbph i could just SSh into the server, but i'm lazy ;P
<TheEvilPhoenix> editing large files with nano is not fun :/
<phunyguy_> I want Amarok to see my music  :)
<petete> if its a kde app you dont need to mount anything
<phunyguy_> petete, I want to make that share contain the "collection" in amarok.
<phunyguy_> it only has a drilldown list in that section
<phunyguy_> and I wont just be using kde apps
<TheEvilPhoenix> petete:  so is there an easy way to open sftp/ssh folders/connections from Dolphin like Nautilus has?
<TheEvilPhoenix> or no?
<phunyguy_> i saw smb4k, but cant get that to work
<phunyguy_> not sure what I am doing wrong there.
<petete> did you try fish://whatever.com/ ?
<phunyguy_> fish:// ?
<petete> its for ssh
<phunyguy_> aahhh, thats him
<TheEvilPhoenix> ohey that worked :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> actually typing in sftp:// worked :/
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'll try fish:// next
<phunyguy_> ok my turn!
<phunyguy_> :D
<petete> i dont know about amarok, but you can browse samba shares in dolphin
<TheEvilPhoenix> yup that worked :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> thanks much
<phunyguy_> yes petete, that is my question.  I canbrowse just fine
<TheEvilPhoenix> petete:  what about standard FTP?  just ftp://blah.com/ ?
<phunyguy_> but Nautilus made a nice handy shortcut to that share in ~/.gvfs
<petete> TheEvilPhoenix: yes
<TheEvilPhoenix> (and if nonstandard ports... ftp://blah.com:port/
<TheEvilPhoenix> )
<TheEvilPhoenix> ok thanks
<phunyguy_> making it transparent to the app that doesnt speak KDE
<phunyguy_> err doesnt speak GVFS
<petete> there is a kiofuse thing
<phunyguy_> so my question is whether or not something like that exists in KDE
<petete> but it looks like you have to manually mount it
<petete> no, i thik there isn't something like that
<phunyguy_> that sucks.
<phunyguy_> because if I use command line shares in /etc/fstab, they dont get unmounted before network goes bye bye
<phunyguy_> so on a restart it hangs for about 5 minutes waiting to time out
<TheEvilPhoenix> petete:  can KDE applications access the sftp locations?  for example, if I am in dolphin, and do sftp://webadmin@blah.com:12345/var/www/site1/, can I edit index.html in that folder using, say, kwrite or kate?
<phunyguy_> TheEvilPhoenix: try it out, lol
<petete> TheEvilPhoenix: yes, all kde apps can do it
<TheEvilPhoenix> phunyguy_:  i'm  lazy ;P
<TheEvilPhoenix> petete:  thanks
<phunyguy_> thats apparent ;)
<TheEvilPhoenix> phunyguy_:  its a side effect of it being 12:08 AM :P
<phunyguy_> yeah i hear ya
<phunyguy_> good thing its friday
<phunyguy_> i gotta leave for work in 7 hours
<phunyguy_> ok that is flippin fantastic, i unplug the netbook, and it goes to standby instantly
<phunyguy_> also the screen doesnt lock
<phunyguy_> it doesnt even lock with the little lock button up top
<phunyguy_> says its locking, but never does
<Rectec> Quick question - do I need MySQL if I don't run a server?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Rectec:  you don't need mysql-server
<TheEvilPhoenix> but just having mysql or the client software for mysql wont hurt
<Rectec> TheEvilPhoenix: Do I need things such as mysql-common for certain websites?
<TheEvilPhoenix> for a full answer: no you dont.  But other applications *might* depend on the client version of mysql being installed, so you might run into removal issues
<Rectec> TheEvilPhoenix: it's just that it's taking over 20MB of RAM and I'm not even using it.
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> I have a prob in Kubuntu 11.10, Every time I start my system , the Volume is set to mute?
<kamilnadeem> That means after every boot I have to uncheck mute from the mixer
<Rectec> TheEvilPhoenix: Could I prevent mysqld from starting on bootup and have it start on-demand maybe?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, how do I configure KNotify to alert me if Num Lock, Caps Lock, etc are on.?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Rectec:  you have mysqld installed?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Rectec:  you won't need mysqld
<TheEvilPhoenix> wahts the package that provides that...
<Rectec> TheEvilPhoenix: mysql-common?
<TheEvilPhoenix> mysql-server-5.1 in 11.04 is the one that provides the server binaries
<TheEvilPhoenix> Rectec:  that'd remove all mysqls :p
<TheEvilPhoenix> but you can do that
<Rectec> TheEvilPhoenix: I'll see how it goes
<Rectec> Thanks
<TheEvilPhoenix> actually
<TheEvilPhoenix> dont do that
<TheEvilPhoenix> it'll explode KDE
<Rectec> Exciting
<TheEvilPhoenix> Rectec:  just uninstall mysql-server-5.1 or w/e mysql-server-* file you have
<TheEvilPhoenix> that *should* get rid of the mysqld
<Rectec> k
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not trying to sound rude, but I asked a question and nobody has even responded...
<Rectec> Don't use Akonadi (at least that's what it wants me to think), would it be safe to remove its mysql backends?
<Rectec> LINKSWORD2: yeah sorry, I have no idea
<TheEvilPhoenix> LINKSWORD2:  could just mean we didnt see it, or we dont know
<TheEvilPhoenix> LINKSWORD2:  actually i dont know if you can - it would probably need some kind of event handler written into the driver or some other thing
<LINKSWORD2> TheEvilPhoenix: Any idea how to do that, if I do need it?
<TheEvilPhoenix> LINKSWORD2:  nfc
<TheEvilPhoenix> tbpfh
<TheEvilPhoenix> i wouldnt even attempt it
<Rectec> LINKSWORD2: only thing I can find like that is a gnome2 applet :(
<Rectec> ok that's a little to sad looking
<Rectec> :[space](
<LINKSWORD2> I'm running Kubuntu 10.04, and I've done this before, but it's been a while.
<LINKSWORD2> I've had some issues with newer Kubuntu versions, so I had to backup my harddrive and move back to version 10.04.
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm... I've found the needed settings in the System Settings and Notifications panel... But it is not displaying any message when I press Caps Lock.
<kamilnadeem> I have a prob in Kubuntu 11.10, Every time I start my system , the Volume gets set to mute?
<kamilnadeem> That means after every boot I have to uncheck mute from the mixer ? Any FIX?
<LINKSWORD2> kamilnadeem: I've also seen that problem, along with issues displaying the top window-bar... No fix that I know of.
<kamilnadeem> :(
<phunyguy_> ok so its a samba issue.  If I add the samba share to /etc/fstab, I have the option of allowing users to mount and umount.  Is it possible to unmount filesystems FIRST on a reboot while networks are still up via network-manager?
<kamilnadeem> how to get the preview of Video files in Dolphin?
<kamilnadeem> I have delected preview in dolphin for all folders but I don't get it on video files?
<kamilnadeem> selected*
<kamilnadeem> I have a prob in Kubuntu 11.10, Every time I start my system , the Volume is set to mute?
<LINKSWORD2> kamilnadeem: Please don't spam the same problem over and over again. I've answered that it's a problem that has been around, and that there is no yet-known fix.
<LINKSWORD2> Or let me put it this way. None that I've found.
<kamilnadeem> sorry I was posting it on another IRC
<LINKSWORD2> Aha. Mis-keyed.
<kamilnadeem> yes
<kamilnadeem> aby help for getting prview of video files?
<LINKSWORD2> Sorry, I've never tried to preview video files in 11.10.
<kamilnadeem> ok
<LINKSWORD2> I've actually had to run a regression back to 10.04 because I really foobed my harddrive.
 * LINKSWORD2 slaps self.*
<phunyguy_> goodnight
<kamilnadeem> Someone suggested this "delete your pulse audio configuration and reboot"
<LINKSWORD2> kamilnadeem: May I talk to you one-on-one for a moment?
<kamilnadeem> yes
<noaXess> moring
<noaXess> there is a command to see what typ of notbook i have.. i think :) any know that command?
<LINKSWORD2> noaXess: Please explain more?
<noaXess> hehe.. :).. i mean the brand of eg. mainboard and s on... i try with lshw now
<noaXess> jep with sudo lshw.. i get: product: N71Vn
<noaXess> wow :) and serial ;)
<LINKSWORD2> noaXess: I used to know what to look for, but I'm not finding it right now.
<noaXess> LINKSWORD2: it is lshw..
 * LINKSWORD2 Facepalm.*
<xdunlapx> hello
<kamilnadeem> ?\o
<xdunlapx> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> My system crashes when i use my bluetooth after sometime. The keyboard lights blink when the system  crash.
<DigiGram_> Hi. Anybody here having trouble with ncpfs on 10.04 or 10.10?
<DigiGram_> or even 11.04?
<e8hffff> Request, can some print their Oneric version of /etc/apt/source.list
<e8hffff> I've got a problem with 'deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric main' not working. I think this maybe beta link, not release.
<e8hffff> Canonicla really needs a install image so people can compare.
<e8hffff> anyone? .... sleepy heads?
<kartick> how can i install comix in kubuntu?
<yofel> e8hffff: that line is correct, what's the problem?
<yofel> kartick: search for comix in the muon package manager if the SC doesn't show it. It's there
<e8hffff> yofel: ok thanks.  It's jsut been failing when I do a update and I was concerned it was beta string
<e8hffff> cheerio
<eagles0513875> hey guys I'm noticing a severe slow down in dns resolution on my netbook running 11.10 has anyone else noticed that? i have an iMac on the same network using same dns ips with no slow down what so ever
<kartick> how can i convert jpeg to png image?
<eagles0513875> !gimp | kartick
<ubottu> kartick: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<eagles0513875> kartick: thats what you want it allows you to export in different formats png included
<kartick> but i want to do through right click and "action" option what i saw in opensuse
<eagles0513875> kartick: dunno what your referring to as i haven't used opens use before
<eagles0513875> sry kartick  :(
<khear> hi, after disabling nepomuk, i keep getting notifications that it's disabled. is there a way to disable these notifications?
<him> hello buddy
<him> can any one tell me how to convert jpg to png image?
<khear> him: gimp or krita maybe? or imagemagick if you want to do it from the command line
<khear> him: actually, gwenview can do that too, so you don't have to install anything extra
<him> khear: but how to do so?
<him> khear: how to do so with gwenviewer?
<khear> him: open the image in gwenview, and choose File -> Save As.. -> Filter: PNG Image, and save it somewhere
<him> Khear: thanks buddy i have done...!!!
<khear> great :)
<eagles0513875> khear: there is also gimp to do the same thing
<eagles0513875> if your going to do file save as
<wfu4422> i need help with MGA drivers and a matrox g450 quad card on 11.04
<Jikan> Hi!
<Jikan> Does Dolphin support scripts, like Nautilus?
<Jikan> And, I'm migrating from Gnome to KDE, and FileZilla is now (within KDE) unable to connect through sFTP because it doesn't find my keys, so, where should I put my keys in order to have FileZilla seeing them ?
<thecaptain2000> hi, how do I stop the message to upgrade to 11.10 popping up every 5 minutes?
<AlexDevilLXWindo> Guys i need help
<AlexDevilLXWindo> Yestaerday i updated my system
<AlexDevilLXWindo> shutdown
<AlexDevilLXWindo> and i cant get grub now
<AlexDevilLXWindo> How to recover grub?
<ottovonbasmarck> i belive there's a way to fix it by using a live cd
<ottovonbasmarck> and chosing a repair menu or such
<AlexDevilLXWindo> Nope
<thecaptain2000> hi, how do I stop the message to upgrade to 11.10 popping up every 5 minutes?
<AlexDevilLXWindo> i'm on live cd
<ottovonbasmarck> AlexDevilLX: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/432/how-to-repair-grub-in-ubuntu-10-10
<ottovonbasmarck> one assumes that it works a year later
<AlexDevilLX> Hate WINDOWS
<blummm> hi, i have installed kubuntu 11.10 but in system settings i don't find for example "add or remove software"
<blummm> the installation was successfully
<blummm> anyone help me?
<susundberg> huh -- maybe its called something else? Or do you mean that the whole system settings is empty?
<ottovonbasmarck> blummm: look for muon in your menu search
<ADLXHateWINDOWS> Ok, how to restore GRUB?
<ottovonbasmarck> AlexDevilLX: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/432/how-to-repair-grub-in-ubuntu-10-10
<Jikan> blummm: there's no "Add or remove software" menu, but the Ubuntu Software Center or Muon Packages Manager
<ADLXHateWINDOWS> thx
<ADLXHateWINDOWS> hey
<ADLXHateWINDOWS> Can anyone answer me?
<ottovonbasmarck> i did
<eagles0513875> hey ikonia fyi the grub2 issue i mentioned yesterday i have my had disk set to boot first on my netbook yet grub still doesn't install correctly to the MBR of the netbook hard disk
<Jikan> ADLXHateWINDOWS [11:29:16] <ottovonbasmarck> lexDevilLX: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/432/how-to-repair-grub-in-ubuntu-10-10
<ADLXHateWINDOWS> ok
<eagles0513875> ADLXHateWINDOWS: what is your issue I'm wondering if i might have the same as u
<ADLXHateWINDOWS> Updated kubuntu  11.10 yestarday shuted down and cant see grub today
<eagles0513875> ahh different issue then mine
<wfu4422> i need help with MGA drivers and a matrox g450 quad card on 11.04
<AlexDevilLX> I have Windows on sda1, kubuntu on sda2
<AlexDevilLX> how to recover grub?
<eagles0513875> never had to I'm dealing with a single installation on a netbook
<AlexDevilLX> recover mode?
<AlexDevilLX> can i recover grub in recovery mode on DVD?"
<kevin_> i have gnu character map installed. And it is not displaying many charcters how to install those fonts?
<blummm> Jikan ubuntu software center?
<blummm> not exist add or remove software in kubuntu 11.10?
<blummm> from system settings
<naftilos76> Hi, i get a dependency problem when trying to install Aries 3D CAD. It says that it needs openGL lib libglu1-mesa (>= 7.6.0-1). I checked with dpkg and it seems that i have 7.11-0ubuntu3. Isn't that newer than what is asked?
<Inadaptado> That may be exactly the problem
<naftilos76> meaning?
<naftilos76> The installed lib is newer than the one necessary! Why is there a dependency problem?
<Inadaptado> I don't remember which, but once I had a program that asked me for a lower version of the driver I had
<Inadaptado> Sorry, lib, not driver
<Inadaptado> It seems the program had not been updated and conflicted with the newer libs. Go figure. I couldn't use it.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I'm trying to install the new Firefox 7, but it downloads as a tar.bz file, and when I try to open it, it pops up in Ark and extracts to become a whole bunch of folders.
<Inadaptado> That's the usual way. But it's available in the repositories, you don't need to download the file
<LINKSWORD2> Then I need to figure out how to get it.
<Inadaptado> What was your distro version?
<LINKSWORD2> I'm running 11.04.
<LINKSWORD2> I can't upgrade to 11.10 because of a glitch with my model of computer when it has 11.10.
<Inadaptado> Yeah, I think I remember. Mmm, can you install Muon? It's the best way to control which packages you install
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm. Checking.
<phoenix_firebrd> My system crashes when i use my bluetooth after sometime. The keyboard lights blink when the system  crash.
<LINKSWORD2> Oops. 10.10 right now actually. (Which means I do need to upgrade just a little.)
<Inadaptado> Indeed :D
<Inadaptado> phoenix_firebrd: integrated bluetooth?
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: no
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: device name = Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle
<LINKSWORD2> Inadaptado: Which firefox version would work with 10.10, if I'm looking for the highest possible?
 * LINKSWORD2 facepalm.*
<Inadaptado> LINKSWORD2: In theory, any
<LINKSWORD2> Odd. 7 won't install.
<kamilnadeem> LINKSWORDS2 did that mute prob fixed on your side , I am still facing it?
<Inadaptado> phoenix_firebrd: It may be a hardware issue. Blinking sounds like a system error message
<blummm> muon software... in 11.10
<blummm> not search ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: it didnt happen in 11.04
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: what mute problem?
<blummm> i'm using muon software... but when i try to find any package... not found
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: i checkes the log, nothing found as far as i know.
<LINKSWORD2> Nope. No mute problem.
<kamilnadeem> I have a prob in Kubuntu 11.10, Every time I start my system , the Volume is  set to mute?
<Inadaptado> Oooh, right, Bluez. I had forgotten. phoenix, some other users have reported big issues with the bluetooth driver in 11.10
<blummm> and with apt-cache search yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: does the keyboard blinking means kernel panic?
<kamilnadeem> so your method worked for you?
<LINKSWORD2> Yeah, it did.
<jemand> Hi all,
<jemand> I can't get Kmail2 to run.
<jemand> Who has a link for me, that describes the issues and gives solutions for Kmail2?
<Inadaptado> Could be, it depends on the configuration of the computer
<LINKSWORD2> I'm sorry, I absolutely refuse to upgrade to 11.10 due to several problems it poses.
<kamilnadeem> oK , what all was that you deleted
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: Are restoring your previous session
<phoenix_firebrd> jemand: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<jemand> THX
<phoenix_firebrd> jemand: yw
<kamilnadeem> <phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: Are restoring your previous session? I don't get you?
<kamilnadeem> Evrery time I boot the Volume is muted and I have to open the mixer and unmute it
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: can you check something for me
<kamilnadeem> yes
<LINKSWORD2> Inadaptado: When a Bluetooth item's light blinks, it will be a slow and steady blink to identify that it is communicating.
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: goto system settings
<kamilnadeem> in there
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: then startup and shutdown
<kamilnadeem> ok
<kamilnadeem> on there
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: in session management what is the option selected for on login
<kamilnadeem> restore previous session
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: can you make it start woth an epty session?
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: can you make it start with an epty session?
<kamilnadeem> ok done
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: whats the option in default leave?
<kamilnadeem> end current session
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: restart and see if it works
<kamilnadeem> ok going to restart
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: ok
<kamilnadeem> nope did not worked
<kamilnadeem> also my kick off is opening on the top side of my screen :(
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd: What next ?
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: May be the settings file of pulseaudio or alsa is corrupt
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: wait
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd:  so should I undo the changes in starup and shutdown , this kick off dispersion is making me nervous
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: what you did is not causing this problem ,but something else. You can undo the changes if you want
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd: thsi http://i.imgur.com/qSC3g.png
<kamilnadeem> it was not happening before the changes
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: i know that
<kamilnadeem> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: end the process plasma-desktop and restart it
<kamilnadeem> how to restart it
<phoenix_firebrd> alt+f2 and type plasma-desktop and then press enter
<kamilnadeem> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: did you end the process first
<aleksei`> hi 2 all
<kamilnadeem> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: ok
<kamilnadeem> it is now in normal position
<Inadaptado> aleksei`: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: good
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd: so I wait , someone on the Irc previusly sugessted deleting some files , pulseaudio and kmixer config
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: did you try it?
<kamilnadeem> i delted the kmixer one but it did not helped
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: then
<kamilnadeem> I dont know what pulseaudio files to delete and where to find it
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: can you delete one more thing and try?
<kamilnadeem> here <phiscribe> kamilnadeem, was takitn to eagles0513875 , for you maybe delete your pulse audio configuration and reboot
<kamilnadeem> which one do you want me to delete
<eagles0513875> ?
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: Just rename this file /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: to asound.state.bak
<kamilnadeem> ok trying
<kamilnadeem> ok done
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: so there is no asound.state in that folder right?
<kamilnadeem> yes I have renamed it
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: good, now restart and see if it works
<kamilnadeem> o going to restart
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd it worked
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: enjoy
<kamilnadeem> one more thing is there a way to get preview of video files in dolphin
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: sure
<kamilnadeem> how?
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: install ffmpegthumbs
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: then tell
<kamilnadeem> ok muon here I come :)
<Inadaptado> Dolphin is the only thing I'm disappointed with in KDE. Pity.
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: why?
<kamilnadeem> still no preview
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd I have installed it
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: wait , you have to configure dolphin
<kamilnadeem> Hasty me
<kamilnadeem> sorry
<Inadaptado> It needs improvement. And it's the piece of software that crashes the most to me
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: in dolphin menu, goto configure dolphin
<kamilnadeem> in there
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: oh
<Inadaptado> I'm still sticking to KDE though. I have faith.
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: goto general
<kamilnadeem> in there
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: gnome birds are migrating to kde
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: in the preview tab select video files
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd hehe at present KDE has the upper hand
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: yep
<kamilnadeem> Yo
<kamilnadeem> working
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: the thumbnail preview?
<kamilnadeem> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: cool
<kamilnadeem> one more thing how to change the shortcut for Krunner
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: you are not using any backports right?
<Inadaptado> Nope
<Inadaptado> I think...
<kamilnadeem> I have added PPa of 4.7.2 to my 11.10
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: can you confirm it
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: goto settings
<kamilnadeem> in there
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: you mean the run dialog as krunner right?
<kamilnadeem> yes the alt+f2 thing
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: ok
<Inadaptado> No, definitely not. I think I had them on Natty, but I haven't added anything now. Well, except Chromium Daily
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: goto shortcuts and gestures
<kamilnadeem> in there
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: goto global keyboard shortcuts
<kamilnadeem> in there
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem:  in the kde components drop down select  run command interface
<kamilnadeem> ok so I change the alt+f2 to what ver I want
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: ya, can you see the option to change?
<kamilnadeem> done alt+space :)
<kamilnadeem> one more thing
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: yes
<kamilnadeem> In kmail I am deleting the mails but they actually don't get deleted
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: did you read this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: when does your dolphin crash
<kamilnadeem> thanks phoenix_firebrd you have just made my day
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: yw
<kamilnadeem> no probs now to ask
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: we are here to help :)
<Inadaptado> phoenix_firebrd: When I manage large quantities of files. I'm tidying up my missus' collection of MP3. It's a nightmare
<kamilnadeem> oh wait please can yo tel me about the akonadi thing
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: soon you will join us
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: No idea about that
<kamilnadeem> yes I already do help people to my level
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: i can understand
<kamilnadeem> I meant akonadiitray
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: how much ram do you have ?
<Inadaptado> 4gb
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: i faced this problem by self
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: have you tried the file manager krusader?
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: whats with the akonadi tray?
<Inadaptado> Never heard of it. I'll check it, thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: when i was sorting 76000 files, it helped me
<Inadaptado> :D
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: :)
<phunyguy__> =P
<kamilnadeem> oh I got confused
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: what?
<kamilnadeem> I thougt it was some software kile deja dup , actually it is for kontact
<kamilnadeem> like*
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: ya
<kamilnadeem>  any blogs realted to KDE and kubuntu  , that you all follow to be up with the game
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: do you use bluetooth
<kamilnadeem> like OMg!Ubuntu is for the main UBuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: ??
<Inadaptado> phoenix_firebrd: Nope. I do have it integrated, but I don't have a smartphone or anything that I could use it with
<Inadaptado> It's off all the time
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: its all because of the bluez
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd to get the latest info on kde/kubuntu and it its softwares
<Inadaptado> They screwed it, didn't they? I've only read complains
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: planetkde.org, kde commit digest
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: many more
<kamilnadeem> already have them in the feed
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: yep they screwed it
<kamilnadeem> also the feed reader for kde is excellent
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: ya
<Inadaptado> I filed a bug for Muon Software Centre, the main page was full of Bluez new entries
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: means?
<Inadaptado> Lots of people filing bugs for Bluez
<phunyguy_> so how do I get the message indicator to turn green with all new messages, not just queued new IM windows?
<phoenix_firebrd> Inadaptado: ya
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd : will be taking your leave now, thanks once again for helping out
<kamilnadeem> Peace Be WIth You All
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: yw
<phunyguy_> wow....
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: bye
<Inadaptado> phunyguy_: System settings > Application and System notifications. Play around.
<phunyguy_> Inadaptado: holy customizeable...
<phunyguy_> (Gnome convert)
<phunyguy_> =D
<Inadaptado> It does take time to get used to so many options, I know :D
<phunyguy_> i am surprised at how good this runs on my little samsung netbook
<phunyguy_> got the cool netbook interface too
<phunyguy_> wonder if i can get my desktop to look like this (not exact, but I like the top bar)
<george> Hello. How do I fix this error → Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -5 and height 15     ?
<phunyguy_> george: helps to know what you were trying to do to get that error
<phoenix_firebrd> george: the program crashes?
<george> phoenix_firebrd:yes.
<Inadaptado> brb
<george> phunyguy:trying to run pcsx2
<phoenix_firebrd> george: chnage the gtk theme oxyen-gtk to anything else
<george> phoenix_firebrd:it crashed too with Raleigh. Same error: Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -5 and height 15    segmentation fault
<James147> phoenix_firebrd: its really easy to make the desktop look like the netbook version of kde... (or you can just run plasma-netbook on the desktop)
<James147> phunyguy_: ^^ even
<phoenix_firebrd> george: does this happen with every gtk app?
<phunyguy_> yeah not sure I want the full fledged netbook experience on the desktop, but I like the drop down "open windows" appled.
<phunyguy_> applet too
<phunyguy_> and search/launch
<george> phoenix_firebrd:nope.
<phoenix_firebrd> george: what is the application?
<James147> phunyguy_: you should be able to use anywidget from the netbook on the desktop,
<James147> (and vise versa)
<george> phoenix_firebrd:pcsx2
<toumbo> Hi people!!!May anyone explain me if thre are any difrences between muon nai ubuntu software center?Thanks in advance!
<phunyguy_> thanks James147
<phoenix_firebrd> george: wait
<phunyguy_> going to work, adios.
<phoenix_firebrd> george: did you install from the normal repository ?
<Inadaptado> toumbo: Do you mean Kubuntu Software Centre vs Ubuntu Software Centre?
<george> it's not on the official repositories, it's a ppa.
<toumbo> Exactly
<phoenix_firebrd> george: it is there
<Inadaptado> toumbo: Not much, to be honest. Kubuntu's is a bit simpler, but all in all they are pretty much the same
<toumbo> Because a had an attempt to install vlc but I didn't found it
<george> phoenix_firebrd:pcsx it there, but this is pcsx2
<phoenix_firebrd> george: ok, can you purge and reinstall and see if it works
<Inadaptado> toumbo: Oh, that. Kubuntu's has some issues. If you don't find something, use Muon Package Manager
<george> phoenix_firebrd:gonna try it.
<phoenix_firebrd> george: ok
<toumbo> Inadaptado:Ok thanks for the advice!!!! :D
<TheLastProject> Does anybody know which process takes care of the Task Manager? Firefox bugged it out and I don't want to kill my complete session.
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: ksysguard
<george> phoenix_firebrd:didn't work.
<TheLastProject> Okay, thanks for the tip, but it didn't change anything =/
<TheLastProject> Guess I'll have to kill my x session to fix this =/
<george> TheLastProject: or via konsole: killall firefox
<phoenix_firebrd> george: then , most probably its the applications fault
<george> phoenix_firebrd:I see...
<TheLastProject_> Firefox is not running, that's not the problem. The taskbar got bugged because of firefox and wouldn't restore
<TheLastProject_> And damn, something broke when I choose "New Setting" and then logged back in...
<TheLastProject_> Well, at least the task bar is normal again
<george> TheLastProject: try this kquitapp plasma-desktop && plasma-desktop
<phoenix_firebrd> george: the application's publisher has given some dependency requirements in their website, check if all the dependencies are satisfied
<george> phoenix_firebrd:ok, thank you.
<phoenix_firebrd> george: yw
<Inadaptado> Oh, a tzdata update. Have they solved their legal issues?
<TheLastProject_> Skype, you buggy software >_>
<TheLastProject_> Okay, X session killing time...
<phoenix_firebrd> TheLastProject: the dbus might have crashed
<Inadaptado> Skype, pffft... I wonder if now that they are part of Microsoft they will make something decent out of it
<TheLastProject> More like something even worse
<TheLastProject> Oh God, now my taskbar is bugged again as well
<TheLastProject> What a disaster >_>
<TheLastProject> I'm going to solve this the Windows way: Rebooting...
<lenzz> Hi folks!
<lenzz> Pls anybody knows whu on my dell vostro 3350 i can not play oolite?
<lenzz> game stuks, and also stuks KDE
<Inadaptado> Graphic card issues maybe? What's yours?
<lenzz> i know that my video adapter are not too fast, but oolite does not uses such more graphical resources
<lenzz> i'l check now the correct name, and will write it here
<Inadaptado> It's not always a matter of resources, drivers play a big role too
<lenzz> heh
<lenzz> funny thing , dell site tells me  that there is GRAPHICS : INTEL INTEGRATED GRAPHICS MED
<lenzz> :D
<lenzz> ofcourse i know that
<lenzz> but wich model....
<lenzz> will tru to search more detal description
<Inadaptado> Oh, Intel. No wonder then.
<lenzz> whu?
<lenzz> no opensource driver?
<Inadaptado> Yes, but not as developed as other cards
<lenzz> f***
<lenzz> but how works compiz effects?
<Inadaptado> Do them? I couldn't make it work a couple of Nvidia drivers versions ago
<martin__> lenzz: tried to run jockey-kde?
<martin__> lenzz: press ALT + F2 and type: jockey-kde
<martin__> followed by a light hit on the enter button
<lenzz> yes, compiz works too good
<lenzz> martin__, and what is it?
<lenzz> light version of kde?
<martin__> lenzz: no, I mean, press ALT + F2 and type: jockey-kde
<martin__> then press enter
<lenzz> if i try to go at second terminal console, maybe i not will be back here now
<lenzz> current session maybe will not restore
<lenzz> i tryed to do that
<lenzz> ok, anyway, i will try again
<lenzz> and will be back soon if something wrong happends
<lenzz> heh
<lenzz> martin__ you are about drivers...
<lenzz> and i read as " press ctrl+alt+f2" :D
<lenzz> heh, no way : no porietary drivers in use...
<Atharva> Hi...how to setup mobile broadband connectin in Kubuntu ?
<lenzz> go to the wireless icon
<lenzz> and find there add network
<alexdevillx_> Hi all
<alexdevillx_> how to setup my Canon LBP-3010 in Kubuntu
<Inadaptado> To do what?
<Inadaptado> Oh, he left. Slow.
<Inadaptado> No, it was a clone. My brain is not working.
<AimOn_> Hi! Just wondering if this is a bug or whatever; I use 11.10 with four virtual desktops. The taskbar is a mess. It shows the tasks / windows running on another desktop . But more often it's just an empty gap instead.
<AimOn_> This forces the two row setting, takes a lot of space and looks just awful.
<AimOn_> Anyone else got this problem?
<Atharva> Hi which is the alternative for xchat for kubuntu ?
<lenzz> quassel irc
<Atharva> <lenzz> HOw to install it ?
<lenzz> apt-get install quassel
<Atharva> Is it located in KpackageKit ?
<lenzz> yes, yau can install it from there too
<lenzz> you*
<Atharva> lenzz : Thanks a lot :)
<lenzz> wellcome :)
<lenzz> *u r
<lenzz> keyboard stuck...
<Atharva> :)
<Atharva> Bye lenzzz.......
<Atharva> Hi Singham ....r u from India ?
<Singham> Atharva : Yes
<BluesKaj> Hiyas al
<BluesKaj> a=all, not just a guy named al :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> BluesKaj: 'I can call you Betty, and Betty when you cal me you can call me Al' ;)
<spacebug-> I really like that I made the switch to kubuntu from ubuntu. KDE has really made progress since I used it in slackware and ubuntu with unity feels less and less configurable
<BluesKaj> spacebug-, gnome/unity's loss is KDE's gain. We see a lot of that lately .
<spacebug-> ah ok
<BluesKaj> to me it's canonical / ubuntu politics
<spacebug-> anyone know a good kubuntu new/blog site?
<Riddell> kubuntu.org :)
<Shaan7> Riddell: +1 :P
<Riddell> our personal blogs are just published on planet.kde.org and planet.ubuntu.com
<spacebug-> oki doki
<Singham> Hi...How to switch from one workspace to other using keyboard ?
<spacebug-> Singham: ctrl+F1 (F2, F3..)
<student__> .....
<BluesKaj> yup, that works here too
<Singham> And can i change the keys ? I want Ctrl + Alt + Arrows..
<spacebug-> Singham: you can change that in system settings -> workspace behavior -> virtual desktops -> switching
<spacebug-> I also found a default setting that changes desktop by scrolling the mouse wheel when over the desktop. (Not what you asked for really but could be useful maybe)
<Singham> Thanks..n yeh Its useful :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<grifo74> hello i am a kubuntu user and i like to remaster my kubuntu to install in other machines or if sistem crash, but remastersys is off exist another aplication to remaster my sistem????????
<Singham> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<genii-around> !info oem-config-remaster
<ubottu> oem-config-remaster (source: ubiquity): Remaster a CD with additional oem-config functionality. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.7 (oneiric), package size 6 kB, installed size 164 kB
<phunyguy_> hello all, trying to import my openvpn config file into knetwork-manager, it fails with an obscure error.  I manually put the settings in, and then when i click the connection to connect it does nothing!  Please help...
<phunyguy_> I have verified all settings are correct, it just doesn't like me I guess
<Atharva> !netstat
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<El_Saviore> !netstat
<El_Saviore> Ha!
<BluesKaj> !info nestat
<ubottu> Package nestat does not exist in oneiric
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> !info netstat
<ubottu> Package netstat does not exist in oneiric
<lenz> lol
<genii-around> Hm
<lenz> !info net-tools
<ubottu> net-tools (source: net-tools): The NET-3 networking toolkit. In component main, is important. Version 1.60-23ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 232 kB, installed size 972 kB
<BluesKaj> odd, I installed it from the repos
<lenz> u need install net-tools
<genii-around> Net-tools seems to be the package it resides in
<BluesKaj> the factoid bot is dumb , it should have link from net-tools to netstat
<pingupingu> hey guys, i just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and the wireless is really slow the max i get is around 100KB
<pingupingu> instead of 1000KB
<pingupingu> my wireless does not have 802.11n, so disabling that didnt affect the speed
<lenz> dont think  that is the proplem of  11.10
<lenz> try to restart your access point
<pingupingu> lenz: yeah it is the problem of 11.10
<pingupingu> there seems to be some bug reports with 11.10 with slow wireless
<lenz> it' maybe can be problem of wifi driver
<pingupingu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/67638/wireless-internet-extremely-slow-after-updating-to-11-10
<pingupingu> yeah i think its the wifi driver problem
<lenz> try to reinstall
<pingupingu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859151&page=2
<pingupingu> lol i don't think that will fix the issue
<lenz> whu?
<pingupingu> people having the issue on new installs
<lenz> delete adapter
<lenz> all conf. files
<lenz> and try to reinstall
<pingupingu> where to delete the adapter and which conf files?
<lenz> moment
<lenz> 1-st step - try to reinstall Wifi radar
<pingupingu> ok
<lenz> deleting driver is a bad idea
<lenz> because it is module for kernel
<pingupingu> yeah, I can rmmod then modprobe, but thats all I can try
<lenz> I think there maybe some problems with conf file
<lenz> wich wifi adapter do you have?
<pingupingu> which conf file are you refering to ? iwl3945
<pingupingu> supporting only ab/g
<lenz> conf file is for wifi radar
<kbroulik> and once agin, the oneiric kubuntu installer is the same crap as the one in natty and in maverick and in lucid and …
<pingupingu> ok wifiradar is up and running shows connection to the wifi ap
<lenz> i mean not physsicaly con file, maybe after upgrade old settings of your connetcion was affected
<lenz> and if you try to delete the connection?
<lenz> and recreate it?
<lenz> you tried this?
<pingupingu> no i didnt try that
<pingupingu> well new connection It does not support wpa/psk
<pingupingu> dont know what to fill in for UseWPA
<pingupingu> Driver:
<shane2peru> does anyone know if there is a way in LibreOffice to highlight the row and column that is selected, all the time, so when I select a different row, that row then becomes temporarily highlighted while the cursor is there?
<alexdevillx> Got pornosmok
<alexdevillx> pornootok
<alexdevillx> It's a botnet
<lenz> pingupingu wpa?
<alexdevillx> Btw why USA need russian pc's for botnet?
<pingupingu> yeah wpa
<BluesKaj> !porn | alexdevillx
<lenz> you need to enter password
<kamilnadeem> hi
<alexdevillx> BluesKaj: Its a folder name
<BluesKaj> alexdevillx, forget the porn stuff, this is afamily chat
<pingupingu> ok, its back
<alexdevillx> BlueKaj: ok forever why do LA need russian PCs
<pingupingu> lenz: it seems that I had to save the network config in networkmanager
<pingupingu> so the speed is back up
<kamilnadeem> are anyone else having problems in the rstarting /shutting down , the screen dims or goes blacks but nothing happens?
<kamilnadeem> Kubuntu 11.10
<lenz> pingupingu excuse for what?
<lenz> speed backup?
<genii-around> alexdevillx: That's still not an on-topic question for Kubuntu support channel.
<BluesKaj> alexdevillx, do you have a kubuntu question , if not try #kubuntu-offtopic
<pingupingu> back up i mean.. its running full speed now 1000kb
<pingupingu> instead of 100kb
<lenz> aah
<lenz> thats great
<lenz> :)
<pingupingu> yeap, i hope the conf file sticks
<lenz> so there is no bug in 11.10
<pingupingu> well the bug is there, as it didn't pickup the new config? after the upgrade
<lenz> no, you have your old settings
<lenz> of your old connection
<lenz> i agree that's not good
<lenz> but anyway, problem i in there :)
<pingupingu> I didnt' see any error reported in the /var/log/ files for it
<lenz> yep
<lenz> because this is not error or software bug )
<pingupingu> thanks lenz for the help
<pingupingu> cant wait for the first alpha for 4.8
<lenz> you are wellcome, also you can write on the forum
<lenz> maybe it will help to others
<lenzz> Folks, someone knows where can I find linux-rt?
<lenzz> !pakage linux-rt
<lenzz> !info linux-rt
<ubottu> Package linux-rt does not exist in oneiric
<phunyguy_> ok folks, I have samba working, but now I am hitting another roadblock.  The speeds are terrible.. even on 100 meg.  I get 3-5 MB/s, nevermind if i connect to home via VPN (25/10mbit connection) - I get 32KB/s there...
<phunyguy_> it doesnt matter if I cmd line mount with the mount command, or smb://server/share in dolphin
<phunyguy_> speeds are terrible either way.
<lenzz> because smb sucks )))
<phunyguy_> lenzz I have to use it.
<phunyguy_> got some windoze stuff here at work
<lenzz> on windows i think is the same situation with smb
<lenzz> anyway it's not fast
<phunyguy_> with that being said, in gnome / unity / whatever, using nautilus, the speeds were much better with windows shares.
<phunyguy_> so you telling me its a samba issue kind of isnt true
<lenzz> it's slow protocol, more slow than ftp
<phunyguy_> 32KB/s??  I was at least getting 400-500KB/s with Samba on Nautilus.
<phunyguy_> (over my VPN)
<lenzz> 32Kb/ps when you transfer files?
<phunyguy_> yes. over a VPN with at least 10mbit
<lenzz> try to ping -l 1024 our server
<phunyguy_> (my isp at home gives me 25mbit down and 10mbit up)
<lenzz> ahh
<lenzz> that maybe networc specific issues
<lenzz> because
<genii-around> phunyguy_: There are some good hints for speedup at this site: https://calomel.org/samba_optimize.html
<lenzz> 1 - vpn is on cisco ? or its software?
<phunyguy_> lenzz: i just told you.  I had gnome running before with nautilus, and was getting speeds 10-15x what I am now
<lenzz> I understand
<phunyguy_> openvpn. Even without VPN i get 4MB/s over 100 meg.  should be more like 11MB/s
<lenzz> but you really know that now your network is ok?
<phunyguy_> the only thing that changed is the desktop environment,...
<lenzz> you have changed gnuntu?ome on kub
<lenzz> gnome > kde
<lenzz> ssory
<lenzz> ?
<phunyguy_> i have formatted the drive and performed a fresh install of kubuntu.  Now I will tell you this, I have seen this issue on other KDE installs as well.  It's why I stopped using it beforehand and went with gnome.
<lenzz> dont think that is the problem of Dolphin or smb
<phunyguy_> I also know that Samba has an async mode which is supposed to speed up transfers.  Looks like i still uses sync in dolphin
<phunyguy_> s/i/it/
<lenzz> because same fs type (if you mounting smbfs) or smbclient are in gnome version of ubuntu
<phunyguy_> let me try smbclient
<phunyguy_> i always get full speed there (because its async)
<lenzz> yep
<phunyguy_> that will tell me whether it is network related or KDE related  ;)
<lenzz> just try to ping -l 1024
<lenzz> your server
<lenzz> and look at latency
<phunyguy_> i am getting full speed with smbclient, as I expected
<phunyguy_> so the issue is dolphin / kde
<lenzz> hmm , great
<lenzz> maybe problem is in config?
<lenzz> because Dolphin uses same libraries like smbclient
<phunyguy_> my guess is a combination of samba in sync mode, with the slowness of dolphin
<phunyguy_> sync mode is terrible with higher latency style connections (wifi / and/or vpn)
<lenzz> ofcourse
<phunyguy_> which config would that be?
<phunyguy_> i am still pulling over vpn
<phunyguy_> so its not that config
<lenzz> dont know, sorry.
<lenzz> I had always problem with smb
<phunyguy_> so the culrpit is sync/async
<lenzz> I use too vpn at my work
<phunyguy_> and the fact that it isn't in the cifs kernel mod yet
<phunyguy_> that will improve speed
<phunyguy_> smbclient transfers in async
<phunyguy_> and it is QUITE fast
<lenzz> you have connection to your remote desctop using RDP protocol?
<phunyguy_> what does that matter?
<phunyguy_> i am on my netbook connecting to home.
<lenzz> you can mount your linux drive via RDP
<phunyguy_> via smb
<phunyguy_> no.
<phunyguy_> not.
<phunyguy_> i need samba to work properly.
<phunyguy_> NEED.
<lenzz> ok )))
<MDesade> hello all, i have some really weird questions for you all about IRQs and the PCI bus under kubuntu 11.04 - 64bit
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_, if this is on a LAN, try ssh with X forwarding
<phunyguy_> why?
<phunyguy_> (its not btw)
<lenzz> and what about ftpd on windows?
<lenzz> or sftpd if you need sequre connection?
<phunyguy_> ok i changed the mount option in /etc/fstab to include async mode, and now i get 100KB/s to home - still reaaallly slow.. just not AS slow.
<phunyguy_> let me try straight CP
<phunyguy_> err "cp" command
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_, scp gives me up 12mb/sec
<phunyguy_> ok you guys are missing my point,
<phunyguy_> I need Samba to at least perform like it does in Gnome
<phunyguy_> SAMBA
<BluesKaj> samba due to windows pcs on the network , right ?
<phunyguy_> I need to mount these shares to physical directories
<phunyguy_> that as well as other things
<phunyguy_> "Samba sucks" is a cop out IMO...
<phunyguy_> samba DOESNT suck in Gnome.
<phunyguy_> "as bad"
<phunyguy_> :P
<BluesKaj> !who | phunyguy_
<ubottu> phunyguy_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<phunyguy_> BluesKaj: Sorry.  Didnt realize so many messages were scrolling...
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_, so you're complaining about a slow connection thru samba...is the data encrypted by any chance ?
<phunyguy_> BluesKaj: not any more than it is going through smbclient
<BluesKaj> yeah, samba is just a gui for smbclient
<phunyguy_> BluesKaj: what..?
<phunyguy_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BluesKaj> !smb
<BluesKaj> !smbclient
<BluesKaj> hmm, maybe I'm mistaken ..I always thought that
<phunyguy_> BluesKaj: Samba is the entire suite as a whole
 * BluesKaj checks in synaptic
<phunyguy_> Dolphin is the gui, smbclient is a command line "client"
<BluesKaj> yeah , i did say gui
<phunyguy_> BluesKaj: I'm noob-ish, but I'm not a complete noob. I know how Samba operates, and I know that it could perform much better than it does in KDE.
<phunyguy_> fyi, using cp, I still get about 100KB/s
<phunyguy_> going to try on the box with gnome.
<phunyguy_> actually that wouldnt be a good test...
<gtwin> Hello is there a work around for the printer bug.  Have reinstalled cups, still nothing.  Have not found anything on forums
<shane2peru> coming in in the middle, but, personally I like NFS better than samba, but I'm not using Windows boxes.
<phunyguy_> yeah shane2peru, thats the issue.  Windows boxes (i use this netbook at work as well as home)
<shane2peru> ah, ok, in that case, just null and void my comment. :)
<phunyguy_> no need :)
<phunyguy_> brb
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_, odd that it's so slow ...my wife's windows pc transfers at 7Mibs/sec
<lenzz> it's because phunyguy uses vpn
<BluesKaj> using samba
<BluesKaj> why use vpn on a LAN ?
<lenzz> sequre )))
<lenzz> and if there is 3des encryption in vpn, 12mb/ps is good speed
<BluesKaj> lenzz, it's a LAN , not a WLAN
<lenzz> BlueKaj, we don't know, maybe there is hub
<lenzz> )))
<phunyguy_> BluesKaj: I'm not
<BluesKaj> anyway , I don't work with office type networks so I guess there are other considerations in the mix
<phunyguy_> I'm at work, accessing files on the lan, as well as stuff from home via VPN
<lenzz> phungyguy, I advise to use ftp
<phunyguy_> lenzz, can I mount the ftp connection as a firectory?
<BluesKaj> ftp? ..it's not secure
<phunyguy_> directory*
<phunyguy_> and i dont need secure, the VPN is secure
<lenzz> phunyguy offcourse yes
<BluesKaj> ok
<lenzz> and if you need secure connection, you can use sftp
<BluesKaj> so you can ftp over vpn ?
<phunyguy_> BluesKaj: why wouldnt I be able to?
<phunyguy_> also, that doesnt solve my problem of 40% speed on LAN
<phunyguy_> where smbclient gets me 100%
<lenzz> you can not use 60% of lan speed anyway
<phunyguy_> holy crap.
<BluesKaj> dunno, I'm asking . phunyguy_ ...what's with the attitude
<BluesKaj> ?
<lenzz> )))) how smb can get 100% utilisation of lan?
<lenzz> your hdd can not write or read files with tat speed
<lenzz> *that
<phunyguy_> BluesKaj: not trying to, but patience is an issue this morning. I apologize.  I am merely saying that smb itself performs great... just not via the cifs mount commands
<phunyguy_> lenzz, i say 100% meaning 100% of what I would get with all that in mind.
<Be0rn> Bonjour
<phunyguy_> Mr nitpick...
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_, yeah that's a mystery about samba
<phunyguy_> no i know what the issue is.
<phunyguy_> but it is made worse in KDE vs Gnome
<phunyguy_> THATS what I am asking about
<lenzz> phunyguy, does not metter wich GUI do you use
<phunyguy_> I dont mind getting 8-9MB/s like I was in gnome, (instead of the 11MB/s I would get with async transfers)
<bobweaver> !BEST
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<phunyguy_> but 4MB/s is awful in comparison.
<lenzz> 4 megabytes per second?
<lenzz> from wan?
<phunyguy_> yes on 100mbit
<lenzz> aah
<phunyguy_> LAN
<lenzz> yeah, you are right
<lenzz> that's bad
<phunyguy_> 8-9MB/s means crappy samba
<phunyguy_> 4MB/s is crappy KDE... lol
<lenzz> Man, that's not problem of kde
<phunyguy_> ...it only happens in KDE...
<lenzz> at me smb on kde works great
<phunyguy_> define great.
<lenzz> like on windows
<phunyguy_> oh lord, I get 11MB/s on windows ;)
<lenzz> so
<lenzz> maybe there is another problem?
<phunyguy_> you are running me around in circles.
<rork> phunyguy_: by your conversation I think you have a low transfer speed at samba when you use Dolphin but not with a client like `scp` ?
<lenzz> because i transfer 3 gb in 10 minutes
<phunyguy_> I know its not that fast in linux, 8MB is an OK tradeoff... (which i get in ubuntu/xubuntu), and I get 4MB/s in Kubuntu
<gtwin> is this the right channel for help?  I am having a hard time finding information on when/if a bug is going to be fixed and how to find a work around for printing in 11.10
<phunyguy_> rork, I use smbclient and get full speed
<phunyguy_> the issue is dolphine.
<phunyguy_> -e
<lenzz> phunyguy
<lenzz> can you write here two things
<lenzz> ping your_home_ip -l 1024
<phunyguy_> why does it have to be home? Why cant I do LAN?
<lenzz> traceroute your_home_ip
<phunyguy_> LAN is an issue as well
<lenzz> to understand what happening, first we must to check all steps
<lenzz> and network is the first step
<lenzz> first level
<phunyguy_> ok on LAN i can tell you right now the server I am transferring from is 1 hop away.
<phunyguy_> and the latency is 1ms
<lenzz> not on lan, to your home computer
<phunyguy_> its not just home that is the issue
<phunyguy_> and if i trace to home, thats 1 hop as well
<phunyguy_> (VPN, remember?)
<phunyguy_> ping is 60ms
<lenzz> don't believe
<lenzz> screenshots, traces pls
<phunyguy_> 14 hops to home, max hop time 35ms
<phunyguy_> thats all you get.
<lenzz> ping over vpn? tell me latency
<phunyguy_> that was 60ms
<lenzz> ping ip -l 1024
<phunyguy_> sorry, 32ms now
<phunyguy_> was transferring files before
<lenzz> wich encryption method do you use on vpn
<phunyguy_> AES-CPC 128
<phunyguy_> err CBC
<phunyguy_> dont see why that matters
<phunyguy_> smbclient gets full speed
<phunyguy_> :P
<FloodBotK1> phunyguy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> phunyguy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lenzz> so , if with smbclient everything is ok, seems that something wrong with smb config in dolphin
<phunyguy_> ....
<lenzz> try to tune it
<phunyguy_> thats what I am saying.  dolphin can open smb shares with smb://
<phunyguy_> where the heck would I tune that?
<phunyguy_> in the source?
<lenzz> KDE 4.x is capable of authenticating aganist Samba shares. You just have to either pre-provide credentials ( set them in System Settings > Sharing ) or provide them in the URL ( smb://user@server/share )
<lenzz> no, not this
<lenzz> sorry
<lenzz> will find now
<lenzz> there is some settings
<lenzz> for smb
<lenzz> try to look here : /etc/samba/smb.con
<lenzz> /etc/samba/smb.conf
<phunyguy_> lenzz, that is how i configured the samba server at home  ;)
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_, I know this is off the topic somewhat, but do you use a staitic IP or a dns service for dynamic in order to run vpn over the internet?
<phunyguy_> BluesKaj: DynDNS.
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_, ok thanks
<phunyguy_> BluesKaj: np
<Deet`> yesterday kaffine played movies just fine, today, giant blue screen. why does something new go wrong every day with me? :(
<phunyguy_> Deet`: the KDE Gods hate us.
<BluesKaj> Deet`, what about dragon player ?
<Deet`> i'll have to install that
<BluesKaj> Deet`, which kubuntu version ?
<Deet`> archaiac 8.04
<BluesKaj> ok , methinks an upgrade in order
<BluesKaj> 10.04 LTS is almost off the books
<Deet`> 11 didn't like my gfx card and my craptastic internet made me go with what i already had
<BluesKaj> Deet`,  which gfx card?
<Deet`> ATI Radeon 9550
<phunyguy_> ouch, old.
<Deet`> i think it was day before yesterday we were trying nomodeset on it?
<Deet`> all my gear is old
<BluesKaj> not too bad , 	 still run a geforce 7600gt without any trouble
<Deet`> i haven't bought a desktop in 10 years, i get everyone elses garbage :P
<Deet`> i have a Pentium 2 with Windows XP on it :P
<phunyguy_> same here Deet` - I had to start turning stuff away
<Deet`> i never turn it away unless i know it's two old
<phunyguy_> this netbook was free.
<phunyguy_> (bad HDD)
<Deet`> but then i usally rape it for parts anyway
<phunyguy_> (now has a freebie SSD i picked up from a vendor)
<Deet`> sweet
<lenzz> phunyguy, there is too much topics on forums. but really at my pc, everything works ok
<slipp3d> Deet you could try one of the linux mint debian version that might work better then that old version of ubuntu
<phunyguy_> lenzz, i demand a screenshot of file transfer.. and speed....  ;)
<Deet`> and for the record, dragon player does the same
<Deet`> audio works, vidoe is blue
<BluesKaj> Deet`, codecs
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BluesKaj> it might help
<phunyguy_> Deet`: got a free steak dinner at a high class spot downtown and a free Kingston 96 gig SSD (top of the line model) - courtesy of kingston.
<phunyguy_> (thanks to my job)
<BluesKaj> ok ,lunchtime ..bbl
<phunyguy_> lenzz: I am taking one for you as well.
<Deet`> BluesKaj: thanks
<Deet`> phunyguy_: i am jealous
<Deet`> gotta poof
<phunyguy_> hmmm tinypic keeps crashing konqueror
<lenzz> wait
<lenzz> i'm trying to upload screenshots
<lenzz> 1Mbps over Wifi
<phunyguy_> what service are you using?
<lenzz> Dolphin
<phunyguy_> sorry, where are you uploading them to
<lenzz> I'm downloading from Winxp
<lenzz> how can i send you screenshots
<lenzz> dcc?
<lenzz> skype?
<phunyguy_> hmmm...  all sites that allow file upload are crashing konq
<phunyguy_> means i found a bug
<phunyguy_> lol
<phunyguy_> installing firefox
<lenzz> tell me url
<phunyguy_> of?
<phunyguy_> i was just going to the tinyurl site, then i went to facebook
<lenzz> where can i upload pic
<phunyguy_> both crashed rekonq
<phunyguy_> err not tinyurl, tinypic
<phunyguy_> i googled tinypic and clicked the first link
<lenzz> )) rekonq buggy browser like ie
<lenzz> install opera or chrome
<phunyguy_> yeah lenzz - i just like its KDE integration so much
<phunyguy_> seems like lots of stuff in KDE is buggy ;)
<lenzz> i found one
<lenzz> wait
<phunyguy_> there, for cryin out loud
<phunyguy_> http://tinypic.com/?t=postupload
<phunyguy_> GRR>>>
<phunyguy_> http://i56.tinypic.com/2gslkcj.jpg
<lenzz> http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=9dVaoNfktS
<lenzz> http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=OG8QxEWLyq
<lenzz> http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=NY1x98af0e
<phunyguy_> 871.2KB/s ?
<phunyguy_> ahh that is via Wifi
<phunyguy_> 1mb you said
<lenzz> http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=0QJqexz6rt
<phunyguy_> yeah i dont even touch that.  what protocol?
<phunyguy_> samba?
<lenzz> here is 1.1
<lenzz> offcouse
<phunyguy_> man what the heck then...
<lenzz> and this is wifi
<lenzz> not the lan
<phunyguy_> its a fresh install of kubuntu
<phunyguy_> i dont get it
<phunyguy_> what version of KDE are you on?
<lenzz> I think its problem with network
<lenzz> kde?
<lenzz> dont know
<lenzz> i have kubuntu 11.10
<phunyguy_> 4.7 then
<phunyguy_> i am going to boot a livecd on my work PC..
<phunyguy_> see how it looks htere
<phunyguy_> there*
<lenzz> yes
<lenzz> good idea
 * BluesKaj wonders about buffer size in smb.conf  , http://www.computerhope.com/unix/smbclien.htm
<phunyguy_> i'm gonna laugh if it flies.
<phunyguy_> BluesKaj: server side?
<lenzz> wich model of web book do you use?
<phunyguy_> Samsung N150, lenzz
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_, no , clientside , guess that won't help then
<lenzz> folks, no one knows where can i get linux-rt??
<BarkingFish> !info linux-rt oneiric
<ubottu> Package linux-rt does not exist in oneiric
<lenzz> Ж\
<lenzz> :\
<BarkingFish> i thought it was a package :P  what is linux-rt?
<BluesKaj> torrent client for cli ?
<lenzz> yep pakage
<lenzz> nono
<lenzz> realtime patch for kernel
<lenzz> or it's module, does not remember
<danmoran_> someone can help me
<phunyguy_> !ask | danmoran_
<ubottu> danmoran_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BarkingFish> looks like the last release it was seen on, lenzz - was lucid according to packages.ubuntu.com
<danmoran_> problems with lightdm and kde
<BarkingFish> !info linux-rt lucid
<ubottu> linux-rt (source: linux-meta-rt): complete Realtime (RT) Linux kernel. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.6.31.11.13 (lucid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<BluesKaj> !lightdm
<lenzz> :((((
<BarkingFish> lemme see if the devs know anymore
<lenzz> BarkingFish. that's bad, really
<BluesKaj> daqn lightdm is a ubuntu display manager  don't think it will run on kubuntu ..kdm is the bdefault here
<BluesKaj> danmoran_,^
<BarkingFish> lenzz- just spoke to the dev channel, it appears linux-rt no longer exists.  We just have virtual, server and generic kernels now
<danmoran_> Someone can help, i have problems with lightdm and kde
<lenzz> thnx in advance
<lenzz> will ask now
<BarkingFish> danmoran_, BluesKaj just addressed your question. If you want us to help, you need to tell us exactly what is wrong - we know you have problems, but we do need to know what they are :)
 * BarkingFish he
 * BarkingFish gets his crystal ball out of the cupboard
<binarymaster> Can anyone help me with amarok not playing mp3's I have done the get codec in amarok and I have also apt-get installed libxine1-ffmpeg
<binarymaster>  
<binarymaster> still no mp3
<BarkingFish> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> danmoran_, you need to stop kdm at the TTY, then start lightdm , sudo service kdm stop then sudo service light dmstart
<BluesKaj> err lightdm start
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj: you a long time kde user?
<pwb48> I'm creating a deb package to replace a package I previously released.  The original package ran a script that created some config files.  When I run dpkg --install on the new package, it seems to uninstall the old version (deleting config files) and then reinstalls the new one.  Anyone know how I can ensure the config files are kept during the upgrade?
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, yup right from the my linux beginnings
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj: how the hell do i tell what video driver im using?
<billybigrigger> trying to get kubuntu 11.10 working properly on my sisters nvidia powered laptop...
<billybigrigger> it won't come out of sleep/hibernation, after the lid is closed, and the bootup is all garbled...
<billybigrigger> all is well when im inside the de though...
<billybigrigger> and jockey says there's no restricted drivers to install...i guess a geforce 8600m isn't supported or is jockey full of it
<genii-around> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 280.13-0ubuntu6 (oneiric), package size 30824 kB, installed size 90500 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-cache policy nvidia-current ..he driver should be 280.13
<BluesKaj> the
<genii-around> billybigrigger: Do you have the "restricted" repository enabled?
<billybigrigger> yeah i know how to poll apt-cache, that doesn't mean THAT driver is being used though
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, install , kubuntu-restricted-extras
<billybigrigger> k im going to sit at her laptop and try and figure some of this out...
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, als don't forget medibuntu
<BluesKaj> also
<pawleeq> Hello
<pawleeq> I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and also upgraded to KDE4.7.2, after this, Kmail refuses to work saying: Failed to fetch the resource collection. Any clue anybody please?
<billy2> BluesKaj: ok nvidia-current wasn't installed, but is now...
<billy2> now how do i check what driver xorg is using...
<BluesKaj> kmail has a bug migrating your settings from the previous OS, pawleeq
<billy2> ooh dkms is doing it's thing...atleast i know it's building a module...
<BluesKaj> billy2, run sudo nvida-xconfig
<BluesKaj> after dkms is done
<pawleeq> BluesKaj: I know about that (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259355), the described solution does not work for me
<ubottu> KDE bug 259355 in general "kmail terminates during startup with "Failed to fetch the resource collection "" [Major,New]
<billy2> nvidia kms is b0rked still yes?
<billy2> BluesKaj: right arm...lets try a reboot
<billy2> thanks
<BluesKaj> depends on the hw , billy2 some need the nomodeset in grub to load X
<BluesKaj> too quick
<pawleeq> Ok is there any way to save my mail without working kmail?
<billy2> BluesKaj: beauty, resume works great, thanks a ton
<billy2> oh why couldnt ati have their poop in a group like nvidia...im tempted to buy another laptop to replace my ati powered one...
<billy2> :P
<BluesKaj> billy2, some need the nomodeset in grub to load X , but obviously yours doesn't
<billy2> can't justify it yet though, it still *works*
<BluesKaj> right
<billy2> no, the bootsplash after grub looks about 640x480....but i guess she can deal with it haha
<BluesKaj> it's just a splash page, what's the res in system settings> display & monitor
<BluesKaj> billy2, ^
<billy2> 1390x1200 or something, very nice
<BluesKaj> oik  good
<billy2> 1366x768 haha waay off
<billy2> i was thinking 1900x1200...but yeah looks good
<billy2> thanks again
<lenzz> pawleeq u r from russia?
<BluesKaj> billy2, i have an elcheapo acer laptop with nvidia onboard and it works great on 11.04 ...can't try 11.10 til daughter returns it tho.
<billy2> off to install nfs on my other fresh kde install, i just converted over 2 gentoo boxes and my sisters laptop to kubuntu oneiric, BluesKaj you'l be seeing me here a fair bit i would assume haha
<USguy1127> I accidentaly installed the Ubuntu Software Centre in Kubuntu 11.10. How do I remove it and all of the files that got installed along it?
<BluesKaj> billy2, cool, looking forward to it :)
<billy2> BluesKaj: good luck with that acer? i've always ran/sold people on hp laptops...they seem to run smooth in nix
<kubunter_85> hi everyone I'm experiencing an issue, I have my headphones plugged in and I can hear the audio just fine thorugh them, if I unplug those the audio won't be played. Can anyone help please?
<BluesKaj> ok
 * whytlyon has acer :( oh well
<BluesKaj> whytlyon, , acer runs kubuntu very well in my experience, including the atheros wifi
<whytlyon> it loaded all right, i have a question about wifi keys if there is a queue of sorts
<BluesKaj> nope whytlyon , just ask
<billybigrigger> kubunter_85: have you played around in kmix
<billybigrigger> ?
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85, so no audio thru the speakers ?
<whytlyon> k, well, 11.04 loaded and dual booted like a dream, first time i configured wifi to WEP ASCII fine, but it doesn't seem to remember or reconnect from boot to boot. Shows 2 instances of configuration. is there a better wireless configurator i could be using?
<billybigrigger> your soundcard is working obviously, just sounds like a mixer issue to me, someone correct me though
<kubunter_85> billybigrigger: yes I did and no change whatsoever.
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: nope... headphones only
<AndroidLoverInSF> is it possible to upgrade kde 4.6 on ubuntu 10.10 to kde 4.7?  i already have kde 4.6, but it doesnt upgrade to 4.7. how, if possible?
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85, open alsamixer in the terminal , and if you have a speaker ctrl , make sure it's turned up and unmuted , no "M" in the box .
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: do I launch alsamixer by typing the command 'alsamixer'? (sorry I'm kinda newbie)
<BluesKaj> yes
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj: you use rekonq in kde?
<phunyguy_> lenzz: BluesKaj: I tried on a liveCD - different workstation, same results.
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, with kubunter_85's audio problem, might be wise to run off an lspci -v | grep Audio i'm thinking, and I'll run it through launchpad to see if anyone else has the same issue with the card...
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: weird, I have turned on basically everything and now the speaker icon actually shows some waves but the audio issue stays pretty the same
<phunyguy_> 4MB/s over LAN
<BarkingFish> kubunter_85, could you open a terminal, and do lspci -v | grep Audio - when you get those results, assuming anything shows up, add the results to paste.ubuntu.com  and put the url of the paste into this channel please :)
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, no , Firefox and up until recently chromium until it screwed my facebook page and handed over the account o my wife's page ...couldn't figure out how to fix that so I'm using FF
<lenzz> phunyguy , maybe parformance issue?
<phunyguy_> performance of..?
<BarkingFish> kubunter_85, you can open a terminal by pressing ALT and F2 together, and typing  konsole  :)
<phunyguy_> if you mean network performance, my internet connection here easily reaches 10MB/s
<LINKSWORD2> Hey now, keep it rated-G.
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85, what does the driver say in alsamixer on the top left
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<BluesKaj> ?
<lenzz> phunyguy , how mutch ram on your desktop, processor etc, also configuration of smb resource
<phunyguy_> lenzz: desktop has 8 gigs RAM, and tri-core AMD processor (B73)
<kubunter_85> BarkingFish: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/715332/
<lenzz> :\ strange
<phunyguy_> server is a dual core xeon with 3 gigs RAM.
<lenzz> really strange
<phunyguy_> lenzz, i KNOW
<phunyguy_> lol
<lenzz> :\
<billybigrigger> phunyguy_: do you have the proper network setup? ie switches/cables to allow you more than 4MB/s?
<billybigrigger> nics?
<BarkingFish> thanks kubunter_85 - what version are you running? 11.04 or 11.10?
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: HDA Intel
<phunyguy_> billybigrigger: see my previous messages.  Going out to the internet I easily reach 10MB/s  (YES MEGABYTES)
<kubunter_85> BarkingFish: 11.10
<phunyguy_> from this workstation
<billybigrigger> k well what nic is in the server then?
<BarkingFish> thank you, kubunter_85
<BarkingFish> one moment
<phunyguy_> billybigrigger: I wish I knew - not managed by me
<phunyguy_> not the one here anyway
<phunyguy_> the one at home I am unsure of at the second
<phunyguy_> but using smbclient I get my full pipe in performance
<billybigrigger> do you have shell access to the server? run lspci on it
<phunyguy_> wait one
<billybigrigger> so when are you only getting 4MB/s?
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85, can you take a screenshot of alsamixer with the PrtScn key and paste it in imagebin pls
<BluesKaj> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<phunyguy_> when transferring with dolphin and cp at command line, billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> oh yeah that's expected
<phunyguy_> billybigrigger: why?
<billybigrigger> if your xfer'ing via commandline, use scp, you'll get full bandwidth
<phunyguy_> with reg ubuntu and nautilus, I would get around 8-9MB/s - even with cp.
<billybigrigger> dunno, limitations of the software? :P use scp waaay faster, i can get 50MB/s over scp on my home network
<LINKSWORD2> Hey everybody, I'm running Kubuntu 11.04. I *REFUSE* to upgrade to 11.10 until several bugs are resolved.
<LINKSWORD2> My problem is that I need to upgrade to the newest version of Firefox, but I've forgotten how to make it update.
<Deet`> hrm. "E: Couldn't find package app-install-data-medibuntu" when trying in to install the mediabuntu packages
<phunyguy_> well heres what i know.  Samba has sync and asycn transfers.  smbclient uses async, kernel mod uses sync.
<Pici> LINKSWORD2: 11.04 has the same version of Firefox than 11.10 does.
<phunyguy_> but with that in mind I was getting 8-9MB/s with sync
<phunyguy_> and 11MB/s with async (smbclient)
<Pici> !info firefox natty
<phunyguy_> moved to KDE... got 4MBs
<LINKSWORD2> Pici: The same that installs by default. I need to upgrade it, however.
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14709 kB, installed size 29508 kB
<Pici> !info firefox oneiric
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 16391 kB, installed size 35508 kB
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, this is strange.  I've looked over launchpad for bugs involving the 82801I series Intel cards, and i'm finding kubunter_85's problem the other way round, but not in the format he has it. Might be worth filing on if it can't be sorted.
<Pici> LINKSWORD2: To 7?
<billybigrigger> phunyguy_: try scp and tell me what you get
<BarkingFish> I'm seeing issues with no sound via headphone, but via speakers, not the other way
<LINKSWORD2> Yes.
<phunyguy_> scp to the windows host..?
<billybigrigger> oh i thought this was nix / nix transfers
<billybigrigger> you can scp FROM the windows host to your nix server
<Deet`> http://paste.kde.org/136405/ i'm thinking mediabuntu doesn't support 8.04 anymore
<billybigrigger> winscp i believe will do it
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, in some cases where there are hdmi outputs they become default in the kernel module and have to be blacklisted
<BarkingFish> that's a thought, BluesKaj - any chance of a look in the Multimedia KCM, see which outputs are default?
<Pici> LINKSWORD2: Make sure that you have the security or updates repositories enabled, thats all.
<LINKSWORD2> Pici: May I chat with you one-on-one?
<Pici> LINKSWORD2: I'd prefer to keep things in-channel if possible.
<lenzz> phunyguy , you are shure do not want to use ftp?
<lenzz> or only for test
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85,  do you have hdmi ctrl listed in alsamixer or in kmenu>computer>system settings>multimedia>phonon>device preference
<lenzz> maybe really your switch is overloaded?
<kubunter_85> BarkingFish, BluesKaj: ok this is what I am experiencing right now, these are my steps: 1. volume up master channel; 2. play video with headphones and it works; 3. unplug headphones and automatically master goes down to zero and I don't hear anything 4. even if I volume up master with headphones unplugged still I can't hear a thing.
<lenzz> or your administrator had turn on quos?
<phunyguy_> billybigrigger: I dont have access to the windows server like that
<lenzz> or firewall issues
<phunyguy_> just have access to fileshares
<BarkingFish> I assume all the usual things, the basics, have been done, kubunter_85 - you do have external speakers, and they are plugged into the correct socket on the rear of your pc, and if they're mains powered, obviously that they'd be switched on and running...
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85, strange , run this command in the terminal , cat /proc/asound/modules
<AndroidLoverInSF> is it possible to update kde from 4.6 to 4.7 on ubuntu 10.10 and stay on 10.10?
<BarkingFish> not trying to be patronising in any way, just looking at the obvious ground level of the problem before we dig much much deeper :)
<pawleeq> lenzz: nope :)
<lenzz> )))
<gunksta> KDE doesn't do well with syncing to Google Services. Google Services typically don't sync well to anything else. I'd like to have shared calendars, address books, etc. and I'd like to share this between my laptop and phone AND I want to host it myself. Any suggestions?
<lenzz> your nick sounds like Pavlik
<kubunter_85> BarkingFish: I'm on a notebook so I have no sockets or plugs problem
<lenzz> it's russian name
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: 0 snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85, that's the correct module , but it's unloading after you unplug your 'phones
<pawleeq> lenzz: yes it does, Pavlik is diminutive from Pavel, it comes from latin word "paulus" which stands for small
<lenzz> yeah )))))
<BarkingFish> kubunter_85, back in your terminal, after you do what BluesKaj mentioned above, could you run   lsmod | grep hda - and tell me if you see these 3 modules in the output please?  snd_hda_codec_realtek, snd_hda_intel and snd_hda_codec  please?
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85, just try this in the terminal , see if alsmixer master comes back up , sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel
<pawleeq> lenzz: and my nick is composed to sound exactly like that... russian a czech is quite similar
<LINKSWORD2> I've installed Muon, but when I check the details of Firefox in there, it shows version 3.6.3. I need to upgrade to something higher than 3.6.
<pawleeq> have to go now, bye
<lenzz> aah, understand )) bye ))
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, the snd_hda_intel is the default by the "0" designation in lsmod
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj, yes, I just want to ensure that all three of the modules are loaded :)
<BluesKaj> default module
<BarkingFish> I needed all three to get my Intel sound card to run
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: nothing changed :(
<BluesKaj> odd , on some itels the hdmi codec module had to be blacklisted
<kubunter_85> BarkingFish: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/715347/
<BarkingFish> thanks
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85, ok now run , sudo alsa force-reload
<BarkingFish> That's the kicker, BluesKaj :)
<BarkingFish> He has the hdmi codec module loaded
<BarkingFish> Mine wouldn't work with that in place, i have a feeling he may need to blacklist that out
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: I get this message "failed: processes still using sound devices: 10426(pulseaudio)
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, there's no card 0 default listed there..we need to look at alsa.conf and index
<billybigrigger> where are dolphins preferences?
<phunyguy_work> the little wrench on the top right, billybigrigger
<soee> how can i create virtual host on my server pointing to some direcotry ?
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85, ok , alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , add , ' options snd_hda_intel index=0 ' ,under the line, # Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0
<billybigrigger> phunyguy_work: beauty thanks
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85, then save the file
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: ok, done
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85, ok now pulseaudio might be broken , but run sudo alsa force-reload , again and then try the speakers
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: :( no change
<BluesKaj> ok kubunter_85 , let's try without pulseaudio, we can aleays reinstall it if we need to , sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio , but this time will need to reboot afterwards
<phunyguy_work> billybigrigger: no problem.
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: ok uninstalled, so now I need to reboot I guess
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: see ya in a bit
<BluesKaj> yup
<billybigrigger> which font setting controls the Kicker Menu?
<billybigrigger> ie, all other fonts are set good, but the K menu font is soo small it's barely readable
<billybigrigger> i can change the "General" Font to 14 to make the menu readable, but everything else is HUGE
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, run kdesudo systemsettings in run command ..it might work...I haven't had much luck with kde fonts as root but it might work for you
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: rebooted
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj: why as root?
<billybigrigger> i dont ever login as root
<BluesKaj> billybigrigger, when calling up files requiring root access , the fons' set in system settings as user won't apply
<billybigrigger> oh
<billybigrigger> makes sense
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85, any luck ?
<Amgine> Is there a way to boot kubuntu on a stick on a macbook?
<BluesKaj> !ub
<billybigrigger> Amgine: good kubuntu live usb
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: nope :(
<BluesKaj> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<billybigrigger> no no
<billybigrigger> he wants live usb
<billybigrigger> don't you? you want to run kde from a usb stick? or just install?
<billybigrigger> Amgine: ?
<billybigrigger> BluesKaj: that's how i read it anyway :P
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: and now it doesn't work from headphones either
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: so now do I reinstall pulseaudio? :O
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85, yes for starters
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: do I need to reboot after reinstalling? :O
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85, check phonon in system settings , multimedia again
<BluesKaj> no need to reboot yet
<kubunter_85> I have just reinstalled pulseaudio, is it ok anyway if i take a look now?
<BluesKaj> yes
<shlomy> Hello... When starting admin apps (e.g. Muon package mananger or System settings) from the KDE menu, they seem to run without root permissions, so anything I try to do with them fails with an authorization error dialog. Any idea?
<shlomy> I am on kubuntu 11.10
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: well it says audio server pulseaudio and there's a nice huge '?' as icon
<kennethlakin> Is this the place to ask questions about the KDE Network Management Plasmoid in Kubuntu 11.10?
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85, run , sudo alsa force-reload
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: done
<BluesKaj> kubunter_85, of check phonon again
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: unchanged
<BluesKaj> ok kubunter_85 , this is what I don't like abourt pulseaudio , all the reboots ..reboot again
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: ok so I need to reboot, that's fine
<BluesKaj> then we may need to blacklist thje hdmis
<kubunter_85> BluesKaj: as long as it pays off!! :P
<shlomy> Anyone knows why Muon package manager and System Settings cannot perform any changes (and give an authorization error) when started from the KDE menu?
<yofel> shlomy: press ctrl+esc and check if you have a 'polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1' process
<Amgine> BillyBigRigger: Macbooks do not look at USB during boot.
<BluesKaj> Amgine, can you set the boot sequence in your bios , or is there no usb boot option ?
<lenzz> linux can run on macbook?
<BluesKaj> lenzz, maybe from a livecd or usb ?
<shlomy> yofel: Thanks, I don't have it
<shlomy> yofel: How do I add this service?
<Amgine> Well, linux works great on a macbook, but the boot sequence does not allow bios access. Rather it's something else weird.
<lenzz> BluesKaj, maybe, from usb... there is intel cpu right?
<Amgine> Yes
<yofel> shlomy: bah, it should be running... press alt+f2 and run: /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1
<shlomy> yofel: And this would cause it to run every startup?
<LINKSWORD2>   Hmm.... I've got Muon installed, how can I get it to check for a newer version of Firefox?
<yofel> shlomy: do you have the 'polkit-kde-1' package installed?
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: open the muon *package manager* and check for updates
<shlomy> yofel: It is not installed. When I want ot install it, synaptic tells me I need to get rid of dozens of packages., including eclipse, cups , ... Is that sensible?
<yofel> uhm, not really, but that's the package that contains the authentification daemon you need
<shlomy> yofel: Thanks, I see, I picked the wrong one, of i386
<yofel> and it's there by default on kubuntu installs, except there's a bug that it's not installed when you install kubuntu-desktop on another *buntu install
<shlomy> yofel: That's it, I installed kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu 11.10
<shlomy> yofel: Now that I installed it, and ran the agent manually, Muon works fine
<yofel> yeah, that would cause this :/
<shlomy> yofel: But will it launch automatically on each restart? (The agent)
<yofel> it will
<shlomy> yofel: Another question, if you know - I am unable to drag files from krusader to my editor through the task bar entry
<yofel> hm, that sounds vaguely familiar, but I can't remember right now what to do about it. sry
<shlomy> So I'll refer to the other members... Anyone knows why I can drag a file from Krusader to my editor window directly, but can't do it through the editor's task bar entry? (e.g. when Krusader is maximized and I don't see the editor window)
<LINKSWORD2> yofel: I've checked for updates for Firefox, but it's still showing me version 3.6.3.
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: you're on what release?
<|INTENCE_TROLL|> HI
<yofel> then again, 3.6.3 is lucid release
<LINKSWORD2> Kubuntu 11.04. I REFUSE to upgrade to 11.10 for the way it glitched with my system.
<yofel> which is ancient
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: what does running 'apt-cache policy firefox' tell you?
<LINKSWORD2> Didn't know about that. I'm checking that now.
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: you'll need to run it in konsole
<LINKSWORD2> Yes, I know.
<LINKSWORD2> Installed: None. Candidate 3.6.3 buildl+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.10.10.1
<yofel> are you *sure* your sources are intact?
<yofel> !info firefox natty
<LINKSWORD2> No, I'm not sure.
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 (natty), package size 14709 kB, installed size 29508 kB
<LINKSWORD2> How can I update the sources?
<LINKSWORD2> Or make sure they're  correct?
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: refresh your cache in muon - or run: sudo apt-get update
<LINKSWORD2> I just checked it in Muon again. Still the same version.
<LINKSWORD2> This is getting REALLY annoying. :(
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: can you pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update' please?
<yofel> it's quite a bit
<LINKSWORD2> This is where I begin to prefer one-on-one level chats because of the ability to get or receive help from one individual.
<LINKSWORD2> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/715397
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: according to  that output - you're running maverick (10.10). Firefox 3.6.23 is the newest you can get from the offical archive.
<yofel> there are firefox 7 packages in https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable though
<phunyguy_netbook> is kopete able to connect to Office Communicator? (SIPE)
<LINKSWORD2> I just upgraded.... WTF?
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: how did you upgrade?
<LINKSWORD2> Official upgrade link in KPackage.
<yofel> hm, your sources say something else
<yofel> you can upgrade by running 'sudo do-release-upgrade' in Konsole too
<yofel> that'll take you to 11.04
<LINKSWORD2> *Facepalm.*
<LINKSWORD2> This is getting annoying. :(
<LINKSWORD2> I guess I'll have to upgrade again.
<LINKSWORD2> Another question. Is there a way I can snap web browsers into the toolbar?
<LINKSWORD2> I want to have a browser open, but when I minimize it, I want it to be just the browser's icon.
<luchrv> Buen Día alguien me puede ayudar?
<LINKSWORD2> luchrv: espanol?
<luchrv> si
<luchrv> yes
<LINKSWORD2> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<luchrv> thanks
<LINKSWORD2> No problem.
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<billybigrigger> any nfs gurus here?
<martin__> maybe if you ask
<billybigrigger> who needs to own the folder i am exporting on the server
<yofel> nfs 3 or 4?
<billybigrigger> 4
<billybigrigger> drwxrwxrwx 8 billybigrigger billybigrigger 4096 2011-10-18 17:19 Storage1
<billybigrigger> drwxrwxrwx 5 billybigrigger billybigrigger 4096 2011-10-17 13:30 Storage2
<yofel> well, *that* should work in any case
<billybigrigger> and my /etc/exports have them listed as rw
<billybigrigger> http://pastebin.com/14pTiV2t
<billybigrigger> there is my /etc/exports
<krise> can anybody tell me why i have sound with VLC player but i dont have a sound with amarok and youtube
<krise> HP probook 4520
<billybigrigger> check your phonon backend?
<billybigrigger> what output is amarok using?
<krise> i dont know billybigrigger
<krise> i need step by step help
<yofel> billybigrigger: hm, here's mine:
<yofel> /srv/nfs4  192.168.1.0/24(fsid=0,no_subtree_check)
<yofel> /srv/nfs4/ext  192.168.1.0/24(rw,sync,nohide,no_subtree_check)
<krise> gstreamer ?
<krise> ok, i dont know how i got amarok sound back, but youtube is still without sound
<billybigrigger> yofel: it was the nohide option for all my subdirs...
<billybigrigger> funny though, the NFS howto @ http://nfs.sourceforge.net/nfs-howto/ has no mention of the nohide option
<billybigrigger> oh well, it's working, and streaming of 720p video wirelessly over NFS works, i'm happy :P
<billybigrigger> mind you the permissions i have set are VERY open...
<Gnome232fanonly> I have herd about plasma avtive it will not take over plasma desktop right??????????
<bossix4> русские есть ?
<genii-around> !ru | bossix4
<ubottu> bossix4: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pawleeq> hello again
<pawleeq> I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 and also upgraded to KDE4.7.2, after this, Kmail refuses to work saying: Failed to fetch the resource collection. Any clue anybody please?
<pawleeq> I just want to save my mail, which is organized in local folders
<LINKSWORD2> OK, I'm back. Uh... I'm interested to know if I can snap Rekong or other browsers into the system tray.
<LINKSWORD2> I like being able to run online stuff, but I don't want it in the way while I'm doing other things if I'm just listening to YouTube or something.
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<Stu2097> hello
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, is there a way for me to add an additional command to Konsole while it's running active text, like to shutdown or restart after a distro upgrade?
<LINKSWORD2> It's already performing the upgrade, so I want to know if I can add a command while Konsole is adding new text to the display window.
<frogonwheels> LINKSWORD2: you can kinda type ahead - but there will be a few points where the upgrade will require user intervention (updated config files) ...
<frogonwheels> LINKSWORD2: so not a good idea really.
<LINKSWORD2> Shoot. I have to leave, therefore I can't stay to monitor the system.
<LINKSWORD2> Anything I can do about that?
<frogonwheels> LINKSWORD2: about the reboot after, you can ctrl+z and type  fg && reboot now
<frogonwheels> LINKSWORD2: but not aqbout any questions that come up
<LINKSWORD2> Too bad there's not a way to pre-set the responses to the upgrade questions....
<frogonwheels> not afaik
<LINKSWORD2> This is something that is needed, then. For situations exactly like this....
<LINKSWORD2> frogonwheels: Do you know of any way I can snap programs like Rekong to the System Tray?
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: that should be possible since KDE 4.6 I think (by "show a launcher for this app if it isn't running")
<yofel> I don't think you can make it show only an icon though *while* it's running
<yofel> unless you put the panel vertical
<LINKSWORD2> And yet, that's what I want to do.
<LINKSWORD2> Make it snap into the System Tray bar when it's minimized. (So I can listen to music on Youtube while I'm doing other stuff.)
<sizz> I'm now on Kubuntu 11.10. Do we still need to add a ppa to get regular point releases of KDE, or is this taken care of automatically now?
<yofel> sizz: PPA, 4.7.2 will get into the archive soon, but 4.7.3 will be PPA-only again for a while
<sizz> okay, just checking. it's not a problem, but I heard talk a while back that things were moving to auto-update for minor point releases.
<yofel> sure, natty for example has 4.6.5 in -updates. It's just that -updates has quite a bit of bureaucracy associated with it
<billybigrigger> yofel: any reason why i can't create btrfs partitions in kde?
<yofel> using what?
<billybigrigger> kde partition manager
<billybigrigger> im sure i can use mkfs.btrfs but kde partition manager SHOULD be able to do ti
<billybigrigger> it
<billybigrigger> right?
<yofel> *should* yes - question is if it's implemented. Or if our version is too old
<billybigrigger> brtfs has been around in *buntu for about a year now, i should be by now haha
<aperson> every time I start kde, I get a messaging saying that nepomuk is disabled.  I *know* I disabled it.  How can I get rid of this notification?
<Linkmaster> I'm installing 11.10, and began the installation process, and the installer isn't picking up my keyboard..so I don't know what to do now
<Linkmaster> nevermind, I found the problem(loose cable in the hardware)
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: ping
<Daskreech> HI
<Linkmaster> I've got the new 11.10 installed, maybe the card will work?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I tried 'sudo ifconfig wlan0(its called that now) up' and it says 'SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory' which makes no sense to me
#kubuntu 2011-10-22
<Daskreech> hRRRM
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: sudo ifconfig doesn't show it but sudo ifconfig -a does?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: yes, that is the case
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: when you do an lsmod does the driver for it turn up?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech:  it does not look like it
<Daskreech> That might explain the flags error
<Daskreech> What card is it?
<Linkmaster> it is a Broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY(a nasty card, I know)
<Daskreech> Which kernel?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: the brand new on, 3.0.0.2 I believe
<Linkmaster> *3.0.0-12
<hanasaki> how do you just delete instead of move to trash in dolphin?
<Torch> hanasaki: hold shift key
<hanasaki> thanks
<hanasaki> a menu option would be nice... lol.. nautilus has it
<Torch> hanasaki: dolphin is not nautilus
<Torch> hanasaki: lol.
<Torch> hanasaki: settings -> configure dolphin -> general -> context menu -> show delete command.
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: ?
<hanasaki> in general I like dolphin a lot
<Jikan> anyway, Shift + Delete is quite an universal keyboard shortcut for deleting without moving to trash
<Jikan> and while I'm on it, is Dolphin supporting scripts in a way like Nautilus do ?
<hanasaki> Torch: thanks
<Torch> Jikan: what are you trying to achieve?
<hanasaki> hmm the disk indexer is beating my cpu and HD to death
<hanasaki> :(
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: ok sorry back again
<Daskreech> hanasaki: You can add it plus pressing shift flips the menu entry between delete and trash
<Jikan> Torch : I'm new to Dolphin and I used to use a bunch of custom-made bash scripts with Nautilus (you know, the ones you can then access with a right-click on a file/folder?), and I'd like to know if Dolphin can handle such scripts
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: sudo modprobe b43
<Torch> Jikan: no idea about nautilus, never used it for more than a couple of minutes.
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: well, it ran without complaints
<Daskreech> Jikan: I don't know if it can do the nautilus ones but you can make service menus for dolphin
<Torch> Jikan: you can script all of KDE with dbus, if that is what you want to do
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: lsmod | grep b43
<Iacon> Need help here
<Jikan> Torch : not using dbus, at least not especially using dbus
<Jikan> Daskreech : services menus, hum, do you please have a link about this ? Nautilus scripts are just bash scripts you can launch when right-clicking on a file or folder (it adds an entry in a specific "Scripts" menu), like converting audio or video files, make a diff on two or more files, operate actions on text files or whatever
<Jikan> service menus sounds to me more like the nautilus-actions feature which adds custom menu on right-click
<Jikan> but I may be wrong (I hope so :D)
<Torch> Jikan: i still don't see what you're trying to achieve apart from "i want nautilus"
<Iacon> I'd like to get some help setting up an open vpn connection
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: not sure what that was or was not supposed to do
<Daskreech> Jikan: I thought you wanted more custom options on right click?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: returned nothing?
<Jikan> Torch : what I'm trying to achieve is "I don't want Nautilus anymore and I'd like to know if I can use my already made nautilus scripts with Dolphin, even if I have to rewrite them one way or another, but to have them working on a right-click"
<Linkmaster> Daskreech:  it gave me some stuff, not sure what it is though
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: ok try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Torch> Jikan: i don't think there's anything in dolphin that allows you to right click on a symbol and a script is run.
<Torch> Jikan: if nautilus does that...
<Torch> Jikan: and as screech said... check out service menus.
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: nope, I still get the 'no such file/directory' error
<Jikan> Daskreech : a little bit more, indeed, let's take an basic example: I make a bash script which converts a FLAC audio file to OGG with custom settings blahblah, I right-click on my FLAC file into Dolphin and select my script as any right-click menu, let's say "Scripts/Convert to OGG", then the script runs and I get my OGG converted file
<Daskreech> Jikan: I don't think you can use the Nautilus scripts. as a drop in replacement. The Dolphin setup has more of a .ini kind descriptive setup. You can make a file that jsut points to your directory though. I think that should be possible. How many scripts do you have and what do they cover?
<Daskreech> Jikan: Right in dolphin that would only pop up when you right click on a Flac file for instance
<Jikan> Daskreech : a dozen, covering from audio/video convert to text formatting
<Daskreech> Jikan: You can probably make two or three service menus to cover each case. So for any audio file you will get your list of audio conversion scripts. For Text files your text scripts and so on
<Daskreech> It may be posible to just add a drop out menu that points to a directory. I've never tried that but I don't see why it would be impossible
<Linkmaster> dask let me try finding an ethernet port that I can use..
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: do you have bw43-fwcutter installed?
<Daskreech> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Jikan> hmm OK
<Jikan> I'm going to investigate service menus and Dolphin specs, and in the worst case I can still install Nautilus to handle my scripts when I need them
<Jikan> Daskreech, Torch, thanks for  your time and your answers (and see you soon, I'm back to KDE after several years of Gnome, means I'm a (total) newbie to KDE Plasma, Dolphin, etc. xD)
<Daskreech> Jikan: Welcome back if you need any help please ask :)
<Jikan> ^^
<Daskreech> Jikan: I looked at the techbase and the documentation there is for KDE3 but aside from the switch of dcop to dbus It should be the same.
<Daskreech> And you can pop into #kde if anything. I think there should be a listing of service menus on http://kde-look.org which youcan pull down and edit
<Daskreech> You may want to look at the copy to service menus provided to see how to specify dropdown menus etc. That would be the easiest way I think to play with specifying your current directory for scripts.
<Jikan> I'm sure there's a way to achieve what I want to do with Dolphin, and thanks for pointing me on #kde and kde-look (I used to use gnome-look but didn't have the idea to go to kde-look -__-)
<Daskreech>  I do think that having context sensitive menus would be nicer. dolphin can filter by filetypes/mime so you can say things like for audio files show this menu. Then if you have a proper script written then if some new audio type comes up in the future it would just turn up for thatand the encoder would handle it
<Daskreech> And you can then have far more scripts without it getting too unwieldly since it will only turn up where it makes sense
<Jikan> huhu
<Jikan> if I can achieve that, it'll be a mix of both nautilus-scripts and nautilus-actions features *o*
<Jikan> once again, thanks a lot, and time to sleep for me :s
<Jikan> bye ^^
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I'm currently using my 11.10 kubuntu, with a wired connection. this should make life easier. What next?
<Daskreech> !b433 | Linkmaster
<Daskreech> !b43 | Linkmaster
<ubottu> Linkmaster: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Daskreech> Do you have b430fwcutter ?
<Daskreech> Um
<Daskreech> b43-fwcutter
<hanasaki> the 3d box is turned on .  when a window is dragged to the screen edge the box starts to rotate long before getting to the edge... how can this margin be reduced?
<proust> hello
<proust> anyone else have a netbook but find kbuntu runs relllllly slowly especially after plugging in a monitor?
<vlgemproust> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vlgemproust> so i tried kubuntu on my netbook and its so slow i cant even use it, but then i tried salix with kde and it was bulletspeed but no drivers and every single thing is a millian steps. i'm going to try debian with kde as soon as its done downloading, anyone think it'll be a good middleground, stable and decently fast and not as laboursoe as a slackware distro?
<vlgemproust> opninions?
<vlgemproust> either you guys dont talke much or i cant see what anyone is writing
<GinoMan2440> no one talked yet
<GinoMan2440> try kubuntu netbook edition. also you could do xubuntu, xfce is much lighter
<DarthFrog> Or Lubuntu
<Belial`> anyone know why my thumbnail previews would stop working all of the sudden? kwin effects are on and everything else is running smooth.
<Belial`> i'm running 4.7.2 through the ppa.
<Daskreech> Guest26092: not having any fun?
<Daskreech> Guest53632: Not having any fun?
<Guest53632> Daskreech: not me
<Guest53632> *not at all, my bad
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: fixed my nick
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: but I'm not having luck with the wireless(I had a broadcom sta .deb package that I tried installing, but that didn't do the trick either)
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: and I gotta haul, get back to my room. we'll try fixing it tomorrow
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: ok see if the b43-fwcutter works. should pull the firmware teh card needs
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: back on my school computer...is there anything we can do about it?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: do you have b43-fwcutter ?
<Linkmaster> I'm not sure what that is, having never used it..
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: Like, I've heard of it, but never used it before. How do I get my hands on it?
<Daskreech> sadly apt-get :-)
<Linkmaster> of course, I don't have that option anymore..any other way? Or nothing economical?
<Linkmaster> Hmm...actually, I can always wait for tomorrow
<Daskreech> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/utils/b43-fwcutter
<Daskreech> http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o  http://mirror2.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: so, once I install it, what do I do then?
<Daskreech> grab them now. USB stick if you can
<Daskreech> open the last two into a directory and run b43-fwcutter it will ask for the firmware files. Point it at those files
<Linkmaster> I have a mini harddrive, but its close enough. Did you need me to download both of those?(I had simply downloaded the .deb from the first link)
<Daskreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Daskreech> you can save that webpage to the storage as well.
<Daskreech> i'd have hoped that we would be past stuff like this by now :(
<Linkmaster> What do you mean by we?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: do you think I should install the STA driver w/o internet following those instructions?? (since the installation media is on a USB, it won't matter if I rip up the installing media)
<Daskreech> We as in people who have had to deal with Broadcom and Linux in the past
<Daskreech> They are official Linux Devs and supporters now
<Linkmaster> oh..well, I hate broadcom. and this particular wireless card is a PITA, every time I install linux. this is amongst the harder I've had to deal with though
<Daskreech> try the fwcutter
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I did...and its still being a pain. The biggest problem is, additional drivers simply won't load
<Daskreech> well then they need a dependency
<Linkmaster> nah, everything else is working fine
<Linkmaster> When I go 'kmenu->system->additional drivers' it simply loads for a bit in the taskbar, and then nothing happnes
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: would completely wiping it help maybe?
 * Daskreech shrugs
 * Linkmaster is just frustrated
<Daskreech> I know the feeling
<Daskreech> What's going on with the fwcutter does it give you any output?
<Linkmaster> the last thing it gives me is "cannot open input file broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/wl_apsta_mimo.o'
<Linkmaster> everything else worked
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: hmm
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: sorry re-reading the page did you try the STA no internet access method?
<Linkmaster> yep
<Linkmaster> that didn't do anything(I had no error messages, but 'additional drivers' never loaded)
<new2net> Kleopatra is listed twice in the ubuntu software center (it's a GPG key manager... so ....).
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: That's step 2 ?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: try sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl
<Linkmaster> I tried that as well, and it won't even let me enable wireless in knetworkmanager
<Daskreech> you got sudo modprobe wl to load?
<Linkmaster> Well, I got no error messages when I tried the command
<Daskreech> and sudo ifconfig wlan0 up still says no flags ?
<Linkmaster> I just tried the ifconfig up thing, and it says "wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device
<Linkmaster> let me try rebooting it really fast
<Linkmaster> well, upon reboot, I still have no automatic wireless driver(it shows the ethernet sign)
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I tried starting up additional drivers, and a KDE crash handler came up saying that Jockey closed unexcpectedly. now what?
<Daskreech> run jockey-kde from the command line see if it says something
<Linkmaster> well...it didn't run, uhm...to my untrained eyes, it looks like its trying to load the wrong file/something that doesn't exist
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: ^
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: what's the line that makes you think that?
<Linkmaster> well, the very first line starts with "ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for AppIndicator3" and it gives a tracebook to certain files, a portion being pythong files
<Linkmaster> s/pythong/python/
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: did you kdesudo jockey-kde ?
<Linkmaster> let me try that
<Linkmaster> it asked for the password, and then nothing else happened
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I'm starting to fall asleep, so now would be the worst time for me to continue this. I'll start making stupid mistaks
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Night if you are on and I'm not around check genii. He's pretty good as well
<Linkmaster> I will, and thanks for your help so far
<phiscribe> whats up K heads
<Orcris> Hi liudas.
<liudas> Hello Ocris
<Daskreech> phiscribe: October 21
<GinoMan2440> maybe someone in here can help me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/715667/ < for some reason fglrx fails to install
<GinoMan2440> and I'm running out of ideas why
<well_laid_lawn> did you reboot?
<GinoMan2440> ... I'm honestly afraid to. the last time I did, I didn't have an X screen anymore
<GinoMan2440> I had to find, download, and install from the terminal the fglrx driver, which worked enough to get me back the screen afte another reboot but still failed to install fully/correctly
<Daskreech> GinoMan2440: as a query what's wrong with the free driver?
<GinoMan2440> not sure, last year I was under the understanding that the free driver was behind the proprietary driver. I've never seen anything to contradict that and in 11.04, the nonfree driver seemed to work better than the free one
<GinoMan2440> that and my understanding is that the nonfree driver supports hardware accelerated 3D OpenGL
<GinoMan2440> I'm honestly not used to these problems at all, normally once I install ubuntu, all I have to do is activate the needed proprietary drivers, and then start installing all the software I want, then start using it
<GinoMan2440> it definitely seems something is wrong with alternatives handling of the install
<GinoMan2440> but also it seems that there are dependancy issues with the fglrx packages
<Dr{Who}> Q. does a good guide exist for building the kernel on a kubuntu 11.10 32bit install? I have built many kernels in my day and I find that getting and setting the running kernel is somehow incomplete. Stuff like /lib/modules/3.0.0-12-generic/build dont exist I had to make it So maybe im just not finding the right guide. Help : )
<billybigrigger> Dr{Who}: did you try the wiki?
<Dr{Who}> no I have been mostly using google to search for answers.
<Dr{Who}> didnt see a specific wiki for the 3.0 kernel stuff
<billybigrigger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#Alternate_Build_Method:_The_Old-Fashioned_Debian_Way
<Dr{Who}> let me go read this. I have read hundreds of pages in the past week so maybe i did not sure. bbiab
<billybigrigger> the "old fashioned way" is the way i have always built kernels, it's the same in all distros
<billybigrigger> actually that looks really effin confusing haha
<Dr{Who}> This way just seems so odd to me. I am more comfortable where I have /usr/src/linux -> some_kernel_tree and /lib/modules/xxx/build are the end result. This is building in ~
<Daskreech> GinoMan2440: this happened the first time you tried to install fglrx ?
<LINKSWORD2> Hmm.... That's weird.
<LINKSWORD2> OK, so I just logged on after upgrading to Kubuntu 11.04 from version 10.10. For some reason I can't explain, the volume mixer window pops up, and is set on Mute.
<LINKSWORD2> It has done this each time after I've restarted the system.
<LINKSWORD2> And I'm on my 3rd restart.
<him> hello buddies
<him> can any one tell me how to write non-english language in kubuntu?
<darthanubis> him: http://www.kubuntu.org/community
<him> darthanubis: no buddy acatually i wana to keep my system in english and occationally wana to write in bengali.. so how to do so can u tell me?
<him> darthanubis: like AAmar Bangla software in Windows.
<Daskreech> !skim
<Daskreech> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<Daskreech> not sure if im-config will help
<Daskreech> !info im-config
<ubottu> im-config (source: im-config): Input method configuration framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4 (oneiric), package size 14 kB, installed size 272 kB
<darthanubis> him: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Kubuntu
<Daskreech> That's old
<darthanubis> someone should do something about that then
<darthanubis> or the reader could adjust current
<well_laid_lawn> !ibus
<ubottu> IBus is used to allow multilingual input such as Chinese, Japanese, Korean (CJK), Devanagari and Dravidian characters in !GUI applications - see also: !SCIM. For more info on Ibus see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ibus
<Daskreech> Ah better solution :)
<Daskreech> well_laid_lawn: could you add ibus to the scim factoid?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't have any credentials to edit the wiki
<Daskreech> well_laid_lawn: Not the wiki the robot.
<well_laid_lawn> I don't have any credentials to edit the bot responses
<well_laid_lawn> either
<Daskreech> you do actually
<Daskreech> well_laid_lawn: pm /
<Daskreech> ?
<Daskreech> well_laid_lawn: deping
<c-c-m> hello, I've installed Kubuntu 11.10 three times and I find some oddities: 1) refreshing packages takes a lot of time 2)Libreoffice doesn't seem to be very stable: from time to time non printable characters dissappear and the only way to recover them is by deleting .libreoffice folder, but that means that I also lose all my custom information (Dictionaries, templates...)
<c-c-m> anybody has found the same problems?
<thinhhoang> hi, it looks like update-grub is provding incorrect parameters for Windows 7. How can i fix this? Plzzz help meee!!!
<salo> hey doues sb know how the search bar that appears on top of the screen whenever i hit a key on the desktop is called?
<salo> i would like to assign a shortcut to it..
<rork> salo: it's called "Run Command", you can assign a shortcut to it in System Settings > Shortcuts & Gestures > Global Keyboard Shortcuts > Run command interface (default is Alt+F2)
<salo> kewl, thanks!
<thinhhoang> can anyone help me? GRUB is not booting Windows 7.
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<hanasaki> 3d box is turned on.  when a window is dragged to the screen edge, the box does rotate and the window goes to the next screen however the activation border is very wide.  how can it be made smaller so you have to be closer to the edge for it to activate?
<stelvio> i che canale posso trovare film?
<well_laid_lawn> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<well_laid_lawn> stelvio: ^^
<rork> !it | stelvio
<ubottu> stelvio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pasnox_> Hello
<pasnox_> I have some probmems on a freshly installed kubuntu 11.10
<pasnox_> after the instalattion it said there was 32 package to update. I does the update and restart the laptop ( dell studio 1737 ), and now polkit is no longer workiing fine.
<pasnox_> it does not accept my password and reject me
<pasnox_> it seem the system policykit settings are wrong / deleted
<pasnox_> any idea on what i can do N
<pasnox_> i'm using the 64bit edition
<clara> Help. The server says I have to change my user name (in Quassel). How do i do that?
<pasnox_> no idea for the polkit problem ?
<clara> sorry, i am off topic. My computer crashed and since then it has taken about 20 minutes to load the KDE desktop. I thought i could make another user, transfer the home file into the folder of the new user, erase the previous user and now i dont have any privilidges to do anything. Is ther a way to fix it?
<pasnox_> i have privileges problems too but i don't know if they are related. if u created a new user and try to acces old user data then it's normal
<pasnox_> u have to be root to read the users data
<pasnox_> try starting kdesudo dolphin for copying the data
<pasnox_> 'kdesudo dolphin'
<clara> how do i create a user that has privilidges. i dont have privilidges to use kde dolphin.
<pasnox_> ?
<pasnox_> u create / manage users from systemsettings / users
<well_laid_lawn> clara: you'll need to boot into recovery mode and give the user admin rights
<clara> i dont have privilidges to use the system settings to create a user.
<well_laid_lawn> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<well_laid_lawn> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<clara> thank you well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> clara: if you are new to linux a reinstall might be easier
<well_laid_lawn> if you have a separate home partition
<clara> I cannot loose this data. i haven't backed it up yet.
<well_laid_lawn> k
<pasnox_> well_laid_lawn: any hint for my polkit problems ? i just checked i was not member of admin group i added it but still have polkit problems. i will restart kdm / kde
<pasnox_> and check again ...
<well_laid_lawn> you need to logout/login for group changes to take effect
<well_laid_lawn> and I know nothing about polkit...
<pasnox_> ok
<stelvio> buongiornoooooooooo
<pasnox_> stupid thing u install fresh os, u install update and all is dead ... :/
<stelvio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pasnox_> let restart desktop
<clara> Reconq keeps crashing.
<stelvio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<stelvio> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<esmirlin> hi guys, ill buy a computer and i need to know how it should be to get maximum performance with kubuntu
<ate34jj> Hi. My laptop's optical drive has been acting up on me for a long time, and now that I want to install a new os, I can't do it the regular way. Can I mess with the disk's MBR from another computer?
<ate34jj> That is, can I install grub such that I can later transfer the disk to the laptop and expect it to work
<spacebug-> ate34jj: if you want to install ubuntu/kubuntu on it you can install from an usb stick if you have one
<ate34jj> I'll try to find one.
<spacebug-> ok
<alexdevillx> Hi all whats minimum speed of HDD for Linux?
<alexdevillx> and Windowx
<alexdevillx> WD Cavier Blue is OK?
<spacebug-> alexdevillx: sure
<alexdevillx> for Windows?
<spacebug-> yeah sure
<spacebug-> if you need speed then you should try SSD but really any disk would be ok
<alexdevillx> 500GB or 1000Gb?
<alexdevillx> ok, thx
<alexdevillx> so Cavier Blue is enoght for linux and windows
<spacebug-> well, I think so yes. Depends on what you do
<spacebug-> for normal users sure I think so
<spacebug-> personally I would not get a Green one since they are slower and the Black ones are faster but then also makes more noise
<alexdevillx> or Cavier BLack?
<spacebug-> but this is really off topic here
<alexdevillx> I need to know right now
<spacebug-> I can only give you my personal thoughts and sure I would go with the blue
<jemand> Hi all, since I upgraded to Oneiric my system is cloaked by Nepomuk and Akonadi up to 90%
<jemand> Work is just not possible. Waiting for surface action between 2 - 15 sec.
<jemand> any clues?
<ate34jj> They're all 7200 RPM drives, which is what most hd's are. If you don't know that you need more speed, you almost certainly don't.
<ate34jj> (this was for alexdevillx.)
<ate34jj> The most noticeable difference, I think, would be how fast it boots up.
<alexdevillx> whats more stable
<yofel> IMO all WD drives are reliable - at least I never had one fail on me
<ate34jj> I don't think I've heard anyone complain of WDs failing.
<ate34jj> I tend to lean towards Seagate drives, but that's a habit that's started to show gray hairs.
 * yofel prefers samsung to seagate for cheaper drives
<yofel> but that's because I once had seagate drives with some power management weirdness
<new2net> How do I ram disk?
<yofel> new2net: you mount a tmpfs, like: 'sudo mount -t tmpfs some_descriptive_name /mnt' will make a ramdisk in /mnt half the size of your RAM
<yofel> with -o size=1G    you can force a 1GiB one
<new2net> i have 256kb of ram :)
<yofel> uh, kb? ^^
<yofel> tmpfs will happily use swap though if you run out of memory
<new2net> yofel, where is it ? should be in /mnt right?
<yofel> new2net: that's the mount point. you can mount it anywhere
<new2net> so /mnt/* is the actual ram disk now?
<yofel> new2net: if 'df' shows tmpfs mounted on /mnt - it is
<yofel>  /mnt is a muli-purpose mount point that's usually unused, that's why I used it for the example
<yofel> can be anything, like /tmpfs, or /var/cache/tmpfs, or whatever
<yofel> the folder just has to exist
<avihay> afaik, you create folders in mnt to mount stuff in, like the /media folder is used
<yofel> avihay: nope, that was *until* /media was introduced
<yofel> now /mnt is expected to be empty
<yofel> and free for the system administrator to use
<yofel> which in turn means: yeah, you could actually use it the same as /media if you want
<new2net> I see... how do I unmount it (and what happens to the stuff inside)?
<yofel> new2net: sudo umount <mountpoint> - the contents are lost
<jemand> Hi all, since I upgraded to Oneiric my system is cloaked by Nepomuk and Akonadi up to 90%
<jemand> Work is just not possible. Waiting for surface action between 2 - 15 sec.
<jemand> any clues?
<new2net> yofel, sweet. That was really to the point and helpful
<jemand> Kubuntu Oneiric is the slowest OS I ever expirienced.
<jemand> Is ther any reason?
<alvin> jemand: It's a known problem. I see it's being discussed on the mailinglist. People are switching to Thunderbird and finding ways to disable nepomuk.
<jemand> Thanks for the hint.
<jemand> I think I'll do the same
<jemand> it's really sad.
<alvin> Mind you, I don't think Thunderbird is fit for large volumes of mail. KMail was, but not anymore.
<alvin> Yes, it's sad. KMail is the most functional mail client (except for Mutt) I have ever seen.
<jemand> me too
<alvin> Now, it's buggier than Outlook
<jemand> jep. Trueg e.a. are working like hell reducing the bugs.
<jemand> Why was it shipped?
<alvin> No choice. Older versions aren't supported in KDE 4.7 anymore
<martintrs> hi, my grub isn't able to boot Windows 7 anymore. Please help me!
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<hallman> What happened with the "software center" in the last update and why can't I find even basic stuff like apache?
<BluesKaj> hallman . look for Muon , it's the new package manager
<hallman> BluesKaj: That's the one I'm having problems with
<yofel> hallman: SC or package manager?
<hallman> I'm using the SC, but I guess it's the package manager I want. Is it hidden somewhere in the kde system settings mayhaps?
<yofel> hallman: kmenu -> applications -> system -> package manager
<hallman> thx..
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> did anyone found a wroking solution of Kubuntu's mute on startup(very single time) prob?
<PasNox> hello
<PasNox> i'm trying to install wine on kubuntu oneiric 64bits edition
<PasNox> but it try to instamm i386 qt libs ( why depends on that now ? ) and why reinstalling qt while i already have the 64bits version of qt4 ?
<kamilnadeem> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3118543.0
<kamilnadeem> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3118543.0
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, after setting up alsamixer to your liking , check for the auto mute by using the F5 key , make sure it 's disabled , if it exists. then run , alsactl store , in the terminal
<kamilnadeem> F5 key to press whetre?
<BluesKaj> F5  brings up all the alsamixer ctrls
<kamilnadeem> not in my case
<kamilnadeem> you want me to go in config
<kamilnadeem> configure kmix?
<BluesKaj> nope kamilnadeem , type alsmixer in the terminal
<BluesKaj> alsamixer rather
<kamilnadeem> yeah it opened
<BluesKaj> forget kmix , it's just a gui for alsamixer
<kamilnadeem> no it opened in terminal
<kamilnadeem>  Item: Auto-Mute Mode [Line-Out+Speaker]
<kamilnadeem> disabled it
<BluesKaj> right
<kamilnadeem> alsactl: save_state:1547: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied
<kamilnadeem> do i have to used sudo
<BluesKaj> now , alsactl store , in the terminal
<BluesKaj> oh yeah , use sudo ,
<kamilnadeem> Home directory /home/kamil not ours.
<kamilnadeem> getting the above on sudo alsactl store
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, that's a common output , but I dunno why ...it shold still work
<BluesKaj> should
<kamilnadeem> o.O , I have tried many things lets see :)
<kamilnadeem> Thanks BlueKaj
<kamilnadeem> Thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> kamilnadeem, glad to help
<oxymoron> any new changes in latest updates?
<kamilnadeem> Which updates?
<kamilnadeem> no updates today?
<BluesKaj> none for me , so far
<kamilnadeem> same here (I have added 4.7.2 ppa)
<kamilnadeem> but updates are coming in slow(especially on Ubuntu 11.10. _
<kamilnadeem> ok leaving guys
<avihay> tryed it now with my cat, bad move... :-<
<NIX-Knight> hello, I installed kubuntu on my laptop, is there anyway to disable battery charging manually? My laptops is a Dell Inspiron 1545?
<Sentynel> hi folks, having some issues with system freezes since upgrading to 11.10. apparently at random, the system just locks up - any audio gets stuck looping, no response to input, etc. have to hold the power button to shut it down. this has happened twice while I've been using the computer and once during the night. any way I could work out what's causing it?
<BluesKaj> Sentynel, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log , there may be some clues there
<Sentynel> BluesKaj: Xorg.0.log.old is timestamped about when the system must have frozen, but the last entries are just XKB stuff. Xorg.0.log is just startup stuff from this time around.
<BluesKaj> Sentynel, yeah sometimes the logs give clues and sometimes not ..bummer :(
<Sentynel> unrelated, but something in the xorg log reminded me - do you have any idea how to tell udev/x that my keyboard is only a keyboard and to stop thinking it's a mouse as well? there are some interesting issues with it registering some of the keys as mouse buttons as well
<NIX-Knight> hello, I installed kubuntu on my laptop, is there anyway to disable battery charging manually? My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1545?
<dbc254> what is the easiest way to clone a disk to an external backup drive? Apps, settings, etc.
<phunyguy_netbook> ok so how do I disable this KDE netbook interface?
<phunyguy_netbook> 11.10
<avihay> phunyguy_netbook: in system settings
<phunyguy_netbook> tried that in workspace behavior, but it didn't present a desktop, instead it crashed
<phunyguy_netbook> thinking there are more settings
<avihay> workspace appearance and behaviour->workspace behaviour->workspace->workspace type
<phunyguy_netbook> yes i changed that, avihay, but it didn't work properly
<phunyguy_netbook> when it came back, I had a blank desktop, and a blank panel
<phunyguy_netbook> so i dropped to a shell, did rm -rf .kde - and then logged in
<avihay> well, that's the setting that changes it for me, actually, I didn't try 10.11 yet
<phunyguy_netbook> ...netbook interface was back
<avihay> that's not surprising.
<phunyguy_netbook> maybe there is a package or two to uninstall?
<avihay> do it again, remove the blank panel, add a "default panel" and you should be set
<phunyguy_netbook> aight - bbiab
<avihay> you don't even need to logoff
<phunyguy_netbook> aahahahaha, it worked that time.
<phunyguy_netbook> errr
<phunyguy_netbook> yeah it worked that time
<phunyguy_netbook> some stuff is still funky though, missing minimize button on corner
<avihay> umm in the window decorations?
<phunyguy_netbook> yeah... prolly gonna be a few other things too that I have to tweak
<avihay> weird
<phunyguy_netbook> hmmm... how do you move a panel?
<phunyguy_netbook> wth.
<avihay> you hit that cashaw button, then you can change the screen edge, as well as panel height, and limits. more options in the more options...
<phunyguy_netbook> no option in there to actually move the panel
<phunyguy_netbook> oh wait, screen edge
<phunyguy_netbook> ahahaha there we go
<phunyguy_netbook> sweet
<phunyguy_netbook> <---noob
<Inadaptado> It took me a few guesses too
<phunyguy_netbook> there, disabled the stupid netbook interface, but kept the top bar the same, and added the classic kmenu
<phunyguy_netbook> win.
<Inadaptado> I just move it the bar to the left. Nobody thinks of panoramic screens
<phunyguy_netbook> panoramic?
<BluesKaj> Inadaptado, I do side panels aren't for me
<Inadaptado> That's not the right word, is it? I'll look for the correct translation
<Inadaptado> Oooh, right, widescreens
<BluesKaj> we have nothing but widescreens here
<phunyguy_netbook> yeah i dont mind a top or bottom as long as it is nonintrusive
<avihay> I use a bottom pannle because I do alot of window switching through it. stupid KDE bug alt-tabbing doesn't scroll down when you pass the screen edge. thought a major issue like that will get resolved the next monthly release, but it's like that for years
<Inadaptado> I feel more comfortable with the bar at my left. But that's just me
<phunyguy_netbook> and i like the ability for the netbook interface where it integrated the menubars, and has a drop down list for running app;lications to keep the bar uncluttered
<phunyguy_netbook> i just hated search and launch
<avihay> I like Lancelot with the no-click interface instead of the normal kmenu
<phunyguy_netbook> only thing left to do is remove the titlebar from active windows... any hints?
<phunyguy_netbook> the application switcher has what I need
<jemand> ;-(   Any hints for "harm reduction" of Oneiric?
<jemand> On my Thinkpad T61 it sucks up more or less all (90%) of my CPUs.
<Treibholz> hi, I just tried to setup Kontact with a davical-server. But Kontact tells, me that it doesn't work. Can I somhow go in a debug-mode, where I may get more information why it isn't working?
<BluesKaj> jemand, check in system monitor/process table, to see what's using up your resources
<excognac> hi all
<excognac> Is anyone else the following problem SINCE UPDATE to 11.10: sometimes System tray does react terribly slowly or does not react at all while clicking on it?
<excognac> *is anyone else having
<jemand> YES, me
<excognac> ok, have you investigated the possible reasons already?
<jemand> Guess who eats my ressources (~90% of it)?
<jemand> It's Nepomuk & children  and   akonadi_control & children
<excognac> I see. So getting rid of them might help?
<jemand> I try to get an impression of what will be the consequences.
<jemand> I Thin Kmail won't work.
<jemand> Am I right?
<excognac> Well, I don't use a mailing system but since Akonadi has your contactlist then it's highly probable
<jemand> ;-((
<athena_> Does anybody know the usage of package 'libreoffice-kde' in the official archive?
<BluesKaj> jemand:  how long has akonadi been running or is it idle now ...it could be nepomuk that's indexing files and using your cpu resources
<athena_> I purged the package but I saw nothing changed when using libreoffice in kde.
<avihay> you can see what files the package puts when installed
<jemand> BluesKaj: I let it run overnight. Still crawling like hell as soon as I open Kontact
<BluesKaj> jemand:  do you need kontact and kmail ?
<jemand> well I was used to have all things together in Kontact (which incl. kmail)
<athena_> the kmail is crashing on my computer since i upgraded to Oneric
<BluesKaj> I ran kmail for a day or 2 without akonadi running and it was fine , but that was just an experiment ,,,I had no contact list setup.
<jemand> athena_:  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2
<jemand> worked fine for me
<BluesKaj> bbiab ...gonna switch back to konversation..quassel isn't my cuppa tea.
<ironfroggy> Can anyone point me to help loosing flash playback after an 11.10 update?
<ironfroggy> i still had flashplugin-nonfree installed, so i tried to uninstall it and reinstall, now i cant get it at all. (Not candidate version)
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy, 64 bit ?
<BluesKaj> flashplugin-nonfree is no longer used , it's flashplugin-installer now, ironfroggy
<BluesKaj> ironfroggy, if you run 64 bit , then make sure you install multiarch ...it should installed by default tho
<ironfroggy> thanks i'll try that
<MalfermitaKodo> hi
<MalfermitaKodo> Stupid question: why is there no xorg.conf anymore? What is used instead? How can I configure that to allow the Crtl-Alt-Backspace shortcut?
<BluesKaj> MalfermitaKodo, don't think that key combo works anymore
<MalfermitaKodo> what?
<MalfermitaKodo> so what do you do now to kill a wonky X11?
<BluesKaj> hmm, dropto tty then restart X?
<BluesKaj> MalfermitaKodo, dunno of any other method ...there may be one but I can't recall it
<Belial`> does anyone have thumbnail previews not working for the taskbar? they're checked in kwin, and all other effects are working. the thumbnail previews were originally working without a problem.
<MalfermitaKodo> I mean... when X11 crashes
<avihay> well, there is still an option in xkb to kill x with that combo. I also remember seeing that don't zap option somewhere totally unrelated somewhere in the kde control panel
<avihay> I also find myself useing alt+SysRequest(printscreen)+k to kill x
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt +F1 or F2 etc , drops to a TTY ,
<MalfermitaKodo> bah
<MalfermitaKodo> where is Sysrequest on a Mac?
<avihay> I don't think hamburgers come with a keyboard (didn't stare at a mac long enough to know the layout)
<BluesKaj> my wireless KB doesn't have sysreq key
<BluesKaj> prtscn is a substitute according to the wiki
<avihay> it's the same key
<avihay> it's either labaled sysreq or printscreen or both
<sopacool> i tried to install mdadm, but it turned up like a mailserver
<sopacool> wtf
<sopacool> can someone please tell me whats wrong
<sopacool> i did : sudo apt-get install mdadm
<kerloi> Hi all. I'm trying to install a virtual piano on my kubuntu system but the sound doesn't work either with vmpk or drumstick. Is there anything configuration step to ?
<kerloi> Of course I have no error and absolutely no inforamtion about what's wrong with them. I tried to start them from the konsole but I don't have any output.
<kerloi> I don't know anything about midi player. So I really don't know if I should configure something before using these programs ...
<avihay> kerloi: I've had a problem trying to make sound out of virtual piano software. you need to look for something called jack, I think
<kerloi> avihay: What is it a software ?
<avihay> yes. you seem to need to connect your virtual piano to an output device before you can actually hear it. I guess it was ment for something more complex
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj  you there?
<kamilnadeem> did anyone found a wroking solution of Kubuntu's mute on startup(every single time) prob?
<BluesKaj> yup kamilnadeem , I'm here ...so the auto mute is still enabled ?
<BluesKaj> oops..was raking leaves , so I missed him
<phunyguy_netbook> How do you disable ALL titlebars in KDE? To see what I am talking about, in any active window, press alt-f3, select advanced, and select "No Border"
<phunyguy_netbook> that does current window, but i want them all gone when fullscreen
<bencc> how does kubuntu compares to unity in terms of performance and RAM usage?
<phunyguy_netbook> apples and orangesbencc
<bencc> I'm using ubuntu in vbox and 11.10 is very slow
<phunyguy_netbook> err apples and oranges bencc
<bencc> phunyguy_netbook: why? isn't it the same core with different ui?
<Linkmaster> I take it that openGL ES is about as close as we can get to running Wayland at the moment?
<phunyguy_netbook> well i find the resource usage is about the same, and KDE is much more customizeable
<phunyguy_netbook> but the KDE apps are buggy at best
<bencc> phunyguy_netbook: I don't care about customization. I want the basic stuff like editor and file manager to work
<bencc> and that it'll be compatible with ubuntu server - same packages
<Duda> a
<bencc> just tried lubuntu. It has low resource usage but the UI have bugs
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: ping
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Pong
<Daskreech> bencc: you could run fluxbox
<Linkmaster> I'm going to reinstall 11.10, and tell it to reformat my partition selections. Then, I'll bring the fresh installation down to the ethernet port, and hopefully we won't have any issues this time around
<bencc> Daskreech: never heard of it. probably a good sign :)
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Alright
<phunyguy_netbook> bench, then go with unity.,
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I think a fresh installation would help, I've put three systems on the same partition, and it might be degrading
<phunyguy_netbook> samba shares worked better :)
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: :-) maybe
<Linkmaster> I love how easy it is to install Kubuntu now. Once I set it all up, just leave it be till it prompts for the restart. So easy. Daskreech, I'll ping you when its done, I'm going to be back later
<Daskreech> Ok
<kartick> can u tell me how can i convert an image from jpeg to png???
<kartick> how r u??
<kartick> wel come to all of u
<kartick> can u tell me how can i convert an image from jpeg to png???
<kartick> can any one  tell me how can i convert an image from jpeg to png???
<Colamann> kart, try http://www.coolutils.com/online/image-converter/
<tommaso> hi ... i neeb help .. i see only black screen
<BarkingFish> tommaso, where do you see the black screen? During loading, or after loading? Is there any text on it?
<tommaso> after installatin
<tommaso> i have install ubuntu
<BarkingFish> which version, tommaso?
<tommaso> after i have installed kubuntu
<tommaso> 11.10
<tommaso> when fist start kubuntu ...
<tommaso> the sistem operation
<tommaso> to block after the 4° icons to load
<tommaso> (sorry for my english)
<BarkingFish> tommaso, what is your first language?
<tommaso> italian
<BarkingFish> aha. one moment
<tommaso> but in italy ... are alone
<BarkingFish> hm
<BarkingFish> so we have an italian help channel, with nobody helping in it...
<avihay> I have a problem, sometimes my compositing doesn't work and leaves me with a blank screen. and a mouse cursor. disabling composting makes it work normally. tommaso, try to disable composting with the shortcut (ctrl+alt+f12 by default, I think)
<tommaso> control alt f2 ?
<tommaso> but i seee only black terminal
<tommaso> i can talk in english
<tommaso> don't worry
<BarkingFish> tommaso, It's ok, I was just trying to find someone who would help you in your own language, just to make it easier for you :)
<tommaso> ok
<BarkingFish> My Italian is a whole lot worse than your English :)
<tommaso> :-)
<avihay> tommaso: F12, not f2
<chronos> what is the best stuff to replace old Kopete?
<KingSphinx> Old Kopete? Do you mean that literally or just referring to Kopete as dated? (Not arguing or anything, just a bit comfused)
<KingSphinx> er, *confused
<chronos> KingSphinx: kopete is dated hehe
<chronos> it works, but we need something better :), since have many time I don't use linux I'm here asking
<chronos> I want something like gtalk in windows. Clean, very fast
<KingSphinx> Well, as far as I know, KDE's working on something like KDE Telepathy that integrates messaging right into the desktop, but I don't know how far that's come yet.
<chronos> but multi protocol
<KingSphinx> If you're looking KDE-native, I can't really help, because the only think that's coming to mind for me right now is Pidgin, and that's GTK-based...
<chronos> hm, I see
<chronos> I tried gnome and unity but not works for me hehe
<chronos> brb
<KingSphinx> Yeah, I've sort of grown fed up with Unity and GNOME, which is why I made the "leap" to KDE (I put it in quotes because I'm already familiar with everything, I just never had the nerve to ditch GNOME before though)
<chronos> I used gnome with openbox for a while some years ago
<chronos> but since I'm using mostly windows last year (because company), I see that windows is very simple in some points, like kde can be
<tommaso> i come back
<tommaso> BarkingFish please help :-(
<BarkingFish> I don't know what is wrong, tommaso - I have looked a lot of things over, and can't figure out what is wrong.
<BarkingFish> Guys, someone please help tommaso to get his install working.  I have no idea what is wrong with it.
<tommaso> i see ttyl
<tommaso> whit login ... in black screen
<tommaso> if i try to reboot ... i don't see the launcer
<tommaso> only the black screen
<valedroid> hol
<tommaso> how do I restore the login? or to return to the old workplace Ubuntu
<tommaso> please help ... i have install kubuntu ... when reboot i see a black screen
<tommaso> please help ... i have install kubuntu ... when reboot i see a black screen
<yofel> tommaso: how far does it get? do you see the boot splash?
<tommaso> no i don't see the login splash
<yofel> no, the splash comes before the login screen
<tommaso> i see ttyl with login in black screen
<yofel> what *do* you see - the bios init screen comes up, and then?
<tommaso> no i don't see
<tommaso> I installed ubuntu and it worked
<tommaso> later I wanted to try Kubuntu
<BarkingFish> yofel, i think he's saying KDM doesn't start. That's what I gathered from earlier
<yofel> then he should still see the splash before KDM
<tommaso> the installation went ok ... went off the log. I entered username and password. Then he stopped.
<yofel> wait... you have the login screen?
<tommaso> no
<Trabaiador> how i connect in rizon.net?
<yofel> uh... you just said you entered username and password
<tommaso> i have a black screen
<tommaso> whit login ...
<yofel> tommaso: which client?
<yofel> erm
<yofel> Trabaiador: which client?
<lester_> hi
<lester_> hola
<tommaso> ttyl
<BarkingFish> yofel, want me to help Trabaiador?
<tommaso> i see: Ubuntu 11.10 namepc ttyl
<tommaso> namepc login
<BarkingFish> Trabaiador, could you tell me which IRC client you're using please?
<Trabaiador> BarkingFish: quassel irc
<tommaso> this are another pc
<yofel> tommaso: ok, so you're on a TTY right now?
<tommaso> yes
<tommaso> yofel yes ... i'm are with tty
<yofel> tommaso: ok, and logged in?
<BarkingFish> Trabaiador, click File, then Configure Networks
<tommaso> yes ... i'm logged in
<BarkingFish> Trabaiador, once you've done that, in the top box, click the Add button, and in the next window, click "Manually specify network settings"
<Trabaiador> BarkingFish: ok
<tommaso> yofel i'm logged in
<yofel> tommaso: ok, does 'sudo service kdm restart' do anything?
<BarkingFish> The settings you need are:  Server name: irc.rizon.no   Port 6667  (6697 if you're using SSL), Trabaiador
<yofel> type it in without  the quotes
<yofel> Trabaiador: BarkingFish just told you the port
<tommaso> yofel start/running process 2590
<tommaso> yofel now reboot?
<yofel> tommaso: hm, ok, now press ctrl+alt+f7
<yofel> what do you see?
<tommaso> mmm noting
<yofel> ctrl+alt+f8 - now?
<tommaso> one momente i reboot
<yofel> no
<Trabaiador> thanks
<yofel> don't reboot
<Trabaiador> yofel:  BarkingFish thanks =)
<tommaso> ok
<yofel> tommaso: go back to the TTY
<tommaso> yes dont' reboot
<yofel> tommaso: what does 'cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager' say?
<tommaso> nothing
<BarkingFish> Trabaiador, For the network name, just type Rizon, put the server name in the "Server address" box
<tommaso> control alt f8
<yofel> tommaso: can't be, did you enter it right?
<BarkingFish> Trabaiador, no problem
<BarkingFish> Remember that Rizon use nickserv, like us, so you can identify there if you have an account in the same way we do here
<yofel> tommaso: erm, back to the tty you were on before please
<tommaso> i'm are in tty
<yofel> tommaso: ok, run: cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<yofel> and it will not return nothing
<BarkingFish> if you're set up right, the response should be /usr/bin/kdm
<tommaso> ok ...
<tommaso> i see many lines
<yofel> no, it will only print ONE line
<tommaso> crun zrun runq
<tommaso> sorry
<tommaso> run don't found
<BarkingFish> you don't type the run: part - just type what I put on the next line...
<yofel> tommaso: no, run wasn't part of the command, please execute the following line:
<yofel> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<BarkingFish> ^^
<BarkingFish> sorry yofel, I'll butt out :)
<tommaso> file o directory don't exsist
<yofel> cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<yofel> if it says that you didn't type it right
<tommaso> mmm
<tommaso> i see /usr/bin/kdm
<yofel> ok, so far correct
<tommaso> now?
<yofel> tommaso: does that system have a wired network connection?
<tommaso> yes
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: ping
<tommaso> this sistem have ubuntu 11.04
<tommaso> sorry
<tommaso> ubuntu 11.10
<tommaso> ubuntu work perfettly
<yofel> tommaso: I mean, does the non-functional system have internet connection?
<tommaso> yes... have a wi-fi
<tommaso> same wi-fi lan
<BarkingFish> brb
<tommaso> if you want i can connect with eternet
<yofel> tommaso: would be nice, after you did that, run this:
<yofel> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<yofel> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yofel> then give me the link it returns
<yofel> brb
<tommaso> i can't download
<tommaso> yofel ... i can't download
<yofel> tommaso: then it's not connected to the net, ok. run instead:
<yofel> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yofel> any lines with [EE] ?
<tommaso> yofel don't exist
<yofel> has to..., that's a zero in the name, not an O
<tommaso> ok
<tommaso> failed to load module "nv" molule don't exist
<piedro> hello! i have a problem too ...
<piedro> I deleted most of the i386 packages for multiarch support ...
<tommaso> yofel failed to load module "nv" molule don't exist
<yofel> tommaso: ok... anything else?
<piedro> and now I don't know which ones were installed by default so I can add them again ...
<tommaso> (II) loading extension mit-screen-saver
<piedro> Does anyone know where to find the default package list?
<tommaso> (II) xkb: reuse xbmfil va/lib/xkb/server-37814283823EE93942340.xkm yofel
<yofel> tommaso: nah, II is fine
<yofel> hm....
<yofel> tommaso: you have an nvidia card?
<tommaso> can return with ubuntu?
<tommaso> yes have invidia card
<tommaso> geforce  7300
<yofel> tommaso: can you please run 'lsmod | grep nv'
<yofel> does that have a line with nvidia in it?
<tommaso> usage: lsmod
<tommaso> yofel
<yofel> what did you type in?
<tommaso> ??
<tommaso> yofel i don't undstand
<yofel> what exactly did you type in? that's not what it should return
<tommaso> return ---- Usage:lsmod
<yofel> erm, please type in: lsmod | grep nv
<tommaso> sorry
<tommaso> nvidia 10390874
<herayodin1> helo tommaso
<yofel> good
<tommaso> hi herayodin1
<tommaso> now?
<tommaso> yofel?
<yofel> I'm thinking
<herayodin1> a question hydra know how to use the application or set of backtrack
<tommaso> but i come back at ubuntu?
<yofel> tommaso: you could try to run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<yofel> and select lightdm at the dialog that comes up
<yofel> if you reboot you might get the old login screen back
<tommaso> ok
<tommaso> reboot?
<tommaso> ok
<tommaso> yofel are blocked
<yofel> blocked?
<tommaso> starting cups printing spooler/server
<yofel> ok, then we'll probably need the full /var/log/Xorg.0.log - can you somehow copy that from the system and pastebin that?
<tommaso> ok
<tommaso> one moment
<tommaso> nothing ... the sistem are stopped
<yofel> then I'm out of ideas for now, sorry - anyone else?
<tommaso> can't return at tty or lightdm
<tommaso> yofel
<yofel> tommaso: as we're a bit short on people right now, you could ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners too
<herayodin1> do not know if I can help with backtrack and use hydra or set
<tommaso> ok
<yofel> !backtrack | herayodin1
<ubottu> herayodin1: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<herayodin1> is about the use of dictionaries for messaging server attacks
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Pong
<anderz> How do I restore the file/edit/window options on kubuntu. as they are now missing on dolphin/firefox/everywhere
<Daskreech> anderz: ctrl+M ?
<anderz> ty Daskreech how to make default?
<Daskreech> anderz: Umm. Not sure why they aren't on by default. I always have to go around turning them offmanually
<claydoh> in kde 4.7, they are off  by default with, ctrl-m should stick in dolphin , other apps may not have a menu (rekonq comes to mind)
<Daskreech> Are they?
<Daskreech> Hmm never noticed
<claydoh> ya, in dolphin particularly
<claydoh> not the whole OS tho
<anderz> even missing in firefox
<claydoh> rekonq iirc doesn't even have that menu, much like chrome
<claydoh> its is the current trend
<claydoh> odd my firefox has its file menu, I seldom use it
<claydoh> something is amiss here
<anderz> I cant see the menu or access bookmarks
<claydoh> firefox doesn't follow KDE's menu structures
<claydoh> hmm on firefox's toolbar area, try right-clicking to bring uo a dialog on what to show
<anderz> if I push f10 the kde desktop crashes except for open windows and I can the missing file/edit/view/history/bookmarks on firef until i right click on desktop and kde returs
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I tried the sta driver, and it said it was installed and good to go, but it wouldn't let me enable wireless. I still have it activated(I believe)
<Daskreech> anderz: What's F10 supposed to do?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: same sequence? card exists in lspci and in ifconfig -a but can't be turned on?
<anderz> I think i hit it by accident going fullscreen (f11)
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: let me try again
<Daskreech> anderz: ah that makes sense :)
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: nope, this time its because of RF-KILL
<anderz> fixed firefox with 'help'  then 'restart with addons disabled' then on options 'reset toolbars and controls' and 'reset all usre pref to firef default'
<anderz> think view toolbars/menubar was corrupt
<anderz> need to restart
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: You are getting an error for that?
<mar_1> testing
<drbobb> hey, when I go to system settings -> login manager -> themes: d/l new themes, and pick a few, it says they're installed, but they never appear in the settings module
<Daskreech> drbobb: yeah a bug. You can work around it
<drbobb> Daskreech: how?
<Daskreech> Don't click on install click on the name and it will pull up the Website. pull the package and then on the screen before instead of clicking GHNS click install and point at the file
<drbobb> okay, thx
<drbobb> in the download mode, where is the theme package d/l'd to?
<clara> My original user account was messed up because of a crash. I created a second account and moved the home folder of the original account into the documents folder of the new user. now i cannot run the original user and the new user account does not have sudo powers. how do i get a user account that has sudo power to fix this?
<Daskreech> drbobb: Umm ~/.kde/share somthing ?
<drbobb> yeah I looked all around but didn't find it
<Daskreech> clara: do you have a live CD?
<clara> Daskreech: no, i upgraded from 10.04 to 11 by internet
<drbobb> oh and while you're there: I logged into a gnome session a couple times, and now I have a bunch of gnome gadgets autostarting at login. How do I get rid of them?
<Daskreech> clara: Any live CD doesn't matter what version
<clara> Daskreech: yes
<clara> Daskreech: i have a live cd
<Daskreech> clara: ok boot from that live CD and chroot to your install. Add your new user to the admin group
<Daskreech> Or if you like reboot to single user mode
<Daskreech> clara: That would be faster actually
<clara> Daskreech: i am not sure what that means.
<clara> Daskreech: how do i do this once the live cd is running
<Daskreech> clara: you know when you reboot at the start you get a 5 second countdown to press any key to see the menu ?
<Daskreech> The Grub Menu?
<clara> yes
<clara> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> clara: OK well open that menu and edit the entry. All you want to do is add  the word 'single' at the very end of the line
<Daskreech> Or if the menu already has a recovery mode entry jsut choose that
<Daskreech> then you want to add the user to the group admin
<clara> i get a screen that gives options like -- dpkg clean etc
<Daskreech> is there one that says root menu?
<Daskreech> or root shell ?
<clara> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> Ok choose that and run  usermod -a -G admin clara2
<Daskreech> where clara2 is the name of your second user
<clara> Daskreech: okay. i understand how to do that.
<clara> Daskreech: thank you.
<clara> Daskreech: brb
<ven1ce_> hello, i installed the new kubuntu version. now i'm stuck with insane boot times... (in a bad way)
<ven1ce_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/31/unicornoneiric201110231.png/
<ven1ce_> bootchart of the system :/
<ven1ce_> any ideas?
<ven1ce_> certainly 150 seconds has to be a joke :/
<Daskreech> ven1ce_: Why does Init take so long
<ven1ce_> where else could i check ? :/
<ven1ce_> http://pastebin.com/KpasWmSd
<Daskreech> Not sure. that would be more #ubuntu-server than anyone else
<ven1ce_> okay :/
#kubuntu 2011-10-23
<ven1ce_> why?
<ven1ce_> okay i posted it there ;)
<ven1ce_> thx for the help up to now :)
<number19> finally i got a work around fix for my touch pad
<spacebug-> ven1ce_: seem to have some problem with ata1. Don't know if that could be the problem
<ven1ce_> hm
<spacebug-> loog in your pastebin, up to 1 sec all seems nice then next is 21 sec and problem with ata, frozen, timeout and such errors
<ven1ce_> i'm kinda lost no idea how to read those logs :/
<spacebug-> well I'm no expert either. Maybe try #linux or ##linux or something
<ven1ce_> the thing doesnt even show the plymouth logo stuff before it boots into the os. just a blue screen and all that stuff happens in the background
<ven1ce_> you cant even change to the console view
<ven1ce_> okay thanks for the help. i'll call it a night and try it again in the morning. it's been 1.5 hours of google already and since the machine still boots... ^^
<Prughereddu> Buonasera, Sono nuovo. é possibile avere un 'informazione?
<Prughereddu> cè qualcuno che mi può aiutare in italiano?
<Daskreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<phunyguy_netbook> I am trying to get banshee working in Kubuntu 11.10, and it isn't working.  Can anyone help me?  The banshee program crashes with The error was 'BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)'.  (Details: serial 545 error_code 10 request_code 151 minor_code 1)
<phiscribe> i dunno phunyguy_netbook im guessing wildly, a problem opening the X display,
<phiscribe> your not running it remotely are you?
<phiscribe> Xv frames not working, low memory, something with the X dispaly
<phunyguy_netbook> phiscribe: nope.  just in KDE
<phunyguy_netbook> banshee is a gtk app
<phunyguy_netbook> ...but I like it better than amarok
<phunyguy_netbook> this is a fresh install of kubuntu 11.10
<phunyguy_netbook> i ran it in a terminal to get the crash output because it would act like it was loading but do nothing.
<phunyguy_netbook> does amarok have the ability to organize my music library in the filesystem, and import new music?  If so I can ditch banshee.  I just didnt see those options.
<phiscribe> phunyguy_netbook, lower the resolution of your screen as far as you can stand and see if it runs, if so  video is running 0ut of memory
<phunyguy_netbook> hmmm... not sure i can go much smaller.  netbook screen... ;)
<phiscribe> just to test
<Daskreech> phiscribe: who owns the ~/.banshee directory ?
<phunyguy_netbook> there is no ~/.banshee directory
<phiscribe> phunyguy_netbook, Daskreech suggest that you are the owner of the .banshee folder
<phunyguy_netbook> (if you were asking me)
<phiscribe> it will be hidden
<phunyguy_netbook> i know what "." means ;)
<phiscribe> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/836909
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 836909 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Banshee crashes while loading" [Medium,Confirmed]
<phunyguy_netbook> and it doesnt exist
<phiscribe> ah wel it probably has never wran the first time and made the config foder, i dont think it is pemisions, it cant grab "private" resourees, like vidoe ram or something
<Daskreech> phiscribe: MIght explain why running it as root fixes the problem
<phunyguy_netbook> running as root didnt fix for me... lol
<phiscribe> man change the freaking gtk theme from oxygen to raliph and see if it will start, i cant start geany or gimp unless i do this now in 11.05
<phiscribe> 11.04
<phunyguy_netbook> although it got me farther but it still crashed with the same error
<phiscribe> he cant rn as root Daskreech
<ronnoc_> phunyguy_netbook: Amarok can monitor folders and automatically import new music. As to the 1st part, it depends on what you mean by "organize".
<phunyguy_netbook> ronnoc_: banshee imports songs from other folders, and sorts them into my own folder structure in the central library, as well as making sure that library has the correct folder structure
<Daskreech> phiscribe: From the bug you posted
<phunyguy_netbook> ahahahaha changing themes fixed iut
<phunyguy_netbook> it*
<phiscribe> nuyts
<phiscribe> nuts even lol
<phunyguy_netbook> lol
<phiscribe> how is a person suppose to figure that on their own, somone in here had to tell me
<ronnoc_> phunyguy_netbook: Hmmm I don't think it will do that. It does write statistics and tags to the files well. I use Picard to organize my collection so that it's consistent no matter what media player I feel like using.
<phiscribe> well u can change the theme back, and i think for this whole session it will be ok,, but reboot and have to do it again
<phunyguy_netbook> hmm and no system tray with banshee... lol
<phunyguy_netbook> maybe i will go the picard route
<phunyguy_netbook> i just hope it can differentiate between various artist albums
<ronnoc_> It does a great job. There's a little learning curve, but it rocks when you get it.
<ronnoc_> and if it gets the wrong album (maybe yours has extra "bonus tracks" or whatever, you can always review / fix it before it writes tags and files. but most of the time it's spot on.
<phiscribe> Daskreech, i bet that running as root causes it on some system to default to diffrent gtk theme
<Daskreech> phiscribe: hmm the theme is trying to do some graphical trick that locks it out of the video card?
<ronnoc_> phunyguy_netbook: it uses the MusicBrainz database
<shane2peru> what is the default music player for Kubuntu 11.10?
<phunyguy_netbook> yeah i like musicbrainz
<phiscribe> Daskreech, somthing like that what do gimp and genie and banshee have in common i wonder
<ronnoc_> shane2peru: Amarok
<Daskreech> PhilRod: gtk ?
<shane2peru> ronnoc_: ok, thanks! I upgraded, so I don't have that.
<phiscribe> and why oxygen breaks it
 * shane2peru runs off to install Amarok
<Daskreech> shane2peru: though of course you don't have to go with the default :)
<Daskreech> just saying
<shane2peru> right, but going to give it a try, clementine hung on me today.  Not sure why started eating 100% cpu, and wouldn't close, had to forcefully killall clementine
<shane2peru> So, can't hurt to check out the defualt,
<ronnoc_> I just installed Amarok2 Remote from the Android store on my phone. YeeeeeeHaw it's awesome.
<phiscribe> shadeslayer,  did you happen to be watching flash video
<shane2peru> Course I'm always open for suggestions, if you have something better, light weight, simple to use etc.  Daskreech or anyone else.
<phiscribe> shane2peru,  i meant
<shane2peru> phiscribe: no, clementine is strictly music
<phiscribe> oh
<ronnoc_> shane2peru: You can check out Tomahawk if Amarok is not your thing. It's new but pretty cool and covers all the basics + a lot of online integration if you want it.
<shane2peru> ronnoc_: will check that out, I actually basically do mp3, from my box, that is about it.  Pretty simple, with playlists.
<Daskreech> shane2peru: there dragon player (super super simple) juk which I think is nice if you manage your music yourself.
<Daskreech> I shamefully use Kaffiene
<phunyguy_netbook> i tried clementine, but development on it is slow
<ronnoc_> Since I use Amarok for all my Podcasts management and the fact that I have a Magnatune account, all which are intgrated with Amarok / KDE, I'm staying put :)
<shane2peru> Daskreech: isn't Dragon the video player?
<phunyguy_netbook> and it doesnt allow an easy way for separating VA albumsd
<phunyguy_netbook> -d
<Daskreech> shane2peru: doesn't stop it playing music :) hence why I use Kaffiene
<shane2peru> hmm, juk, I forgot about that
<Daskreech> Yeah Juk is fairly nice
<phiscribe> mpd and a front end, ill play on a i486
<Daskreech> Actually it does have a simple database I remember now
<shane2peru> amarok is like owning a 5 disc cd changer, with tape deck, blueray, dvd-player, with and internet connection, usb plugins, and all I want to do is play mp3s. :)
<Daskreech> aplay >_>
<phiscribe> it'll that is
<Daskreech> shane2peru: Try juk for a week
<ronnoc_> shane2peru: lol
 * shane2peru canceled 25mb Amarok to install 649kb juk, already likes it.
<ronnoc_> shane2peru: That's probablywhy I like it - the more funnctions I can cram into one app (so lolg as I use them), the better ;)
<shane2peru> ronnoc_: right, if I used all that stuff, probably would like it, but I'm pretty simple in that dept.
<phiscribe> is juk 3.5 kde or 4
<phiscribe> there is songbird if you like overkill
<shane2peru> Juk version 3.7 using KDE Dev platform 4.7.1
<phiscribe> though it has soome nice views
<shane2peru> yes, tried songbird years ago, it was overkill for me, too much web integration.
<mactalla> Does anyone here use ibus?  Fresh 11.10 install and an important chunk is missing (the choices list for partial matches).
<shane2peru> ok, juk loses a point already, no multimedia keys pre-configured.
<ronnoc_> shane2peru: what do you want for 649k? ;)
<shane2peru> lol, only 1 point, I can manually configure them. :)  and enjoy the 649k.
<Daskreech> shane2peru: dragon playeris super simple
<Daskreech> juk is simple
<shane2peru> however I wouldn't have complained at 652k with multimedia key configuration. ;)
<shane2peru> yeah dragon is too simple, I just don't care for it
<shane2peru> Exaile failed to get mentioned, I forgot about that one too.
<Daskreech> :-)
<shane2peru> this may be a longshot, does anyone know how to implement the sword://  protocol in the system?  or does it exist?  Seems to have to do with this:  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=%22sword%3A%2F%2F%22%20%2B%20kde&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBwQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Flukeplant.me.uk%2Fkio-sword%2F&ei=E3yjTqKzKcy5tgfEiMCjCg&usg=AFQjCNEwW9rhc1YcW3u_Ns4Tq2cbmwOEpA&cad=rja
<shane2peru> but is no longer active, wow that was a long link
<shane2peru> http://lukeplant.me.uk/kio-sword/  that is the proper link
<Daskreech> Should be able to register it as a kio
<kesten> I am having problems using software-center.  Errors when i try to install any package.  In think the problem is related to my python configuration http://paste.ubuntu.com/716551/
<shane2peru> some time ago I heard/read about development of that in Xiphos, but never did get it figured out, so was still curious about it.
<kesten> Is it bad to have two entries for /usr/bin/python2.7  one that says manual and the other auto?  If so, how do i safely remove the second entry?
<shane2peru> kesten: did you manually install python3.2?
<kesten> yes, and it was a real headache.  I eventually found that i had pointed to 3.2 instead of 2.7.  I fixed the problem and things were working again, but today software-center broke with complaints from python
<shane2peru> kesten: I ran into this before, but not with the software center, I ended removing the offending python, I recommend you remove your installed python 3.2, and I'm not sure how to do that, since it was manually installed.
<Daskreech> update-alternatives
<kesten> i need python3.2 for developing python.  I did run update-alternatives but it doesn't clear the second reference to python shown in the paste link above
<kesten> also, nearly all the entries in /etc/alternatives have the symlink name (python) and a second entry like python.1.gz .  It's there for all the others, but not for python.
<phunyguy_netbook> ok whoever it was that suggested Picard for music management... THANK YOU.
<phunyguy_netbook> i mean WOW!
<shane2peru> Picard?  how did I miss that one?
 * jmichaelx never heard of picard
<phunyguy_netbook> its not for playing, just managing,shane2peru
<shane2peru> phunyguy_netbook: ahh, ok, thanks.
<phunyguy_netbook> uses MusicBrainz
 * jmichaelx goes off looking for picard
 * shane2peru doesn't manage music, just listens to it. :)
<phunyguy_netbook> shane2peru: I have to... organization is my... thing...
<shane2peru> phunyguy_netbook: in that case, enjoy!
<phunyguy_netbook> will do.
<jmichaelx> i am very disorderly with nearly everything BUT my music
 * jmichaelx wishes picard were not GTK
<kesten> when i run sudo apt-get install -f  i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/716565/
<kesten> kesten@kesten-K42Jr:/usr/bin$ ls -l /usr/bin/python
<kesten> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 2011-10-22 21:21 /usr/bin/python -> /etc/alternatives/python
<jmichaelx> kesten: please please please do not flood
<kesten> sorry
<jmichaelx> kesten: please run 'sudp dpkf --configure -a'
<jmichaelx> oops
<jmichaelx> 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Sentynel> jmichaelx: er, I'm pretty sure picard is qt..
<jmichaelx> Sentynel: i was just coming under the same impression
<Sentynel> wish granted, then!
<jmichaelx> yay!
<kesten> it fails with http://paste.ubuntu.com/716570/
<jmichaelx> kesten: i'm sorry, i should have looked more closely...it's looking like you have the wrong version of python set as your default
<jmichaelx> kesten: which version of kubuntu are you running?
<kesten> yes, but when i reset with update-alternatives --config python it doesn't fix software center or dpkg errors.
<kesten> running ubuntu 11.04
<jmichaelx> hmm
<jmichaelx> and you're sure that you are not pulling from any non-11.04 repos?
<kesten> i set it to /usr/bin/python2.7 but somehow it gets re-set to /etc/alternatives/python
<kesten> explain more
<jmichaelx> in other words, have you added any repositories to your sources.list that are not for natty?
<kesten> i haven't made any manual changes to sources.list.  Where does it live?  how can i check?
<shane2peru> jmichaelx: he installed python3.2 manually.
<jmichaelx> kesten: it's located at /etc/apt/sources.list  ...you may also have additional repositories configured in the /etc/aptsources.list.d/ directory
<jmichaelx> hmmm, but installing python 3 should not create any problems, as long as it's not the default
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: ping
<Daskreech> pong
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: pong
<jmichaelx> kesten: be very careful about changing your default python version in the future (not saying that is what you did)
<Linkmaster> sorry to keep bothering you..did you get my last message about the card not working?
<jmichaelx> kesten: it could also be that after you set python 2.7 as default, that you need to start a new session for the new config to apply? i am not sure
<kesten> That is what i did.  I was following a blender install tutorial and made a typo.  Then all hell broke loose.
<jmichaelx> kesten: yea, changing the default pythn can certainly cause hell, hades and everything else to break loose
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: It says "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-KILL"
<kesten> I followed several solutions from the forums, but I didn't see anyone with the weird double entry for python2.7 that i have http://paste.ubuntu.com/716578/
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: hate to pick on you, but if kesten set his default python back to 2.7.x using update-alternatives, would he need to start a new session before those settings would take effect?
<kesten> I have a feeling i need to remove the second reference, but i don't know how
<jmichaelx> kesten: how did you install python 3? i notice it is installed to your /opt dir
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: what does ls -l $(which python) say?
<jmichaelx> kesten: i'm not sure that second reference to python 2.7 is anything to worry about
<jmichaelx> kesten: run the command just suggested by Daskreech
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: do you have the hardware switch for the wireless off or on?
<kesten> ls -l $(which python) says http://paste.ubuntu.com/716582/
<Daskreech> lol of course what does ls -l /etc/alternatives/python say ?
<kesten> says "/etc/alternatives/python -> /usr/bin/python2.7"
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: there isn't an optional switch, so thats not a problem. I reinstalled the STA driver earlier, and now its back to saying that eth1 is my wireless, and I could bring it up with the 'ifconfig eth1 up', w/o errors. But in my taskbar, it still shows the ethernet instead of wireless in my taskbar
<jmichaelx> i am still thinking kesten may need to reboot before things settle down
<kesten> which is strange because dpkg --configure -a give http://paste.ubuntu.com/716570/
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Could just log out and back in
<kesten> will try a reboot now.  Excuse me.
<jmichaelx> kesten: you can just log out, then back in
<jmichaelx> oh well...
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: but when I hover over knetworkmanager, it says 'wireless disabled by hardware' ..
<Daskreech> that's what the rf-kill error means
<Daskreech> the wireless is turned off in hardware
<Daskreech> Kill switch is on
<Linkmaster> alright..then why could I bring the interface 'up' ? and my computer doesn't *have* a kill switch
<jmichaelx> kesten: any improvement?
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: do you dual boot?
<Linkmaster> jmichaelx: yes, but I use windows so infrequently I consider it to be negligible
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: is there any way to turn the killswitch using software?
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: i understand... if other methods fail, it is slightly possible you could boot into windows, turn your wireless on there, then boot back into kubuntu
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: i may not be fully understanding what your problem is, though
<kesten> sudo apt-get install -f still gives same error about not pointing to python2.7 http://paste.ubuntu.com/716588/
<Daskreech> !info rfkill | Linkmaster
<ubottu> Linkmaster: rfkill (source: rfkill): tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4-1 (oneiric), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Linkmaster> Windows doesn't work either, at least wirelessly..and I don't really like windows, so I don't really care to boot into it
<jmichaelx> kesten: i asked abit ago about how you installed python 3... it does not appear that you installed python 3 from the ubuntu repos
<Linkmaster> Alright...learned something new about rfkill, but how do I make it stop killing my card? xD
<kesten> i think i searched in software center and came up empty so i followed the tutorial on blender.org
 * jmichaelx i believe i have also seen rfkill conflicts between gnome and kde, if both are installed
<kesten> i followed the tutorial located here http://wiki.blender.org/index.php/Dev:2.5/Doc/Building_Blender/Linux/Troubleshooting
<jmichaelx> kesten: python 3 is in the repositories.
<Linkmaster> Well, I learned about rfkill by using it, uhmm...it says that its hardware blocked as well, not sure where it could be going wrong
<kesten> the interpreter is, but not the source to build and compile i think.  I was told i'd ned a -dev package
<jmichaelx> kesten: yes, you would have been better off using the PPA this tutorial suggests for ubuntu users
<jmichaelx> kesten: python does not get compliled
<jmichaelx> compiled*
<jmichaelx> it is an interpreted language, period
<Linkmaster> I just opened up my computer, and the card is connected properly..
<kesten> i recall i had problems following the instructions.  Probably because it was my first week with ubuntu shifting over from windows7.
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: i have run into this same thing before... i don't remeber what i did. i vaguely remember not being able to get wireless going in KDE, booting into Gnome and being able to get it going there in gnome's network manager
<kesten> if i follow the instructions now might it fix the problem?
<kesten> or are things screwed up to badly and i need to clean things somehow first?
<jmichaelx> kesten: it is possible that you could just delete python from your /opt directory.... although i have some concern about the places where you specified the paths to that python version
<kesten> i'm following the instructions now.  sudo apt-get update gives a few errors about other packages but seems ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/716595/
<jmichaelx> kesten: you could try running this first: 'sudo update-alternatives --remove /usr/bin/python python /your/path/to/python3.2 1'
<jmichaelx> kesten: you may need to follow that up with 'sudo update-alternatives --config python' (i am just taking this from the tutorial you were following
<Linkmaster> jmichaelx: I don't have access to a Gnome DE
<kesten> is the syntax right?  update-alternatives: error: unknown argument `/usr/bin/python3.2
<jmichaelx> kesten: all i did was replace '--install' with '--remove' (per your tutorial)
<kesten> sorry, the config shows that i pointed to the python3.2 in my /opt/py32/bin rather than /usr/bin ...trying
<jmichaelx> ok... that is confusing. what i mean i that your tutorial instructs you to install that way, so i am suggesting you use the same method to remove it
<kesten> hmm, same error.
<kesten> i'll check the man on --remove
<kesten> yeah, --remove just takes name and path, install takes link name path priority... trying again
<jmichaelx> kesten: yea, i checked that, it is there
<jmichaelx> ok
<kesten> yes that worked.  So now i will install correctly using the PPA and see if that helps.
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I think its something about the card. I have my computer open in front of me, and the card is connected properly, and I there is absolutely no external kill switch. So I'm utterly confused on how the hardware could be turning it off
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: It's possible I don't know how to use rfkill . maybe it can send an override signal to the OS
<Daskreech> Well the driver
<Linkmaster> I tried, 'rfkill unblock wlan' and it accepted it, but nothing happened
<Daskreech> though honestly that kill signal shouldn't be overruled
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Could be the card is messed up. You may have to boot into windows to see if it works. IF it does then that's jsut going to be frustrating :(
<Linkmaster> Well, I have no freaking clue where its coming from, its brand-new. I think that this is the reason that my computer has been screwy
<Linkmaster> *the problem that is
<Daskreech> it's being the problem or the card?
<Daskreech>  I remember you saying you had a new card
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: you are by far not the only person wo has run into this... have you looked in the forums?
<Linkmaster> The problem is new, and I think this kill-signal is where the problem is(and the new card is sitting on my desk)
<Linkmaster> and jmichaelx, I can't usually, my school likes to block the forums that I could be using to help myself out
 * jmichaelx rolls eyes
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: i am sure that somehow tech forums could corrupt you?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I have two lists for wlan on rf-kill: "0: ideapad_wlan: wireless LAN, softblocked no, hardblocked no; 2: brcmwl-0: wireless LAN softblocked, no, hardblocked, yes"
<Linkmaster> and jmichaelx, I'm positive they can..thats how I stumbled into Linux to begin with xD
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: ok, you do have a point there
<kesten> now update-alternatives gives "there is only one alternative /usr/bin/python2.7" nothing to configure, but still getting the same errors about not pointing to correct python default
<Linkmaster> Of course, now that I'm using LInux, I can never go back, I don't care how difficult it gets =P but anyways...how to disable this kill-switch is my #1 priority
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: have yu tried booting up without the card installed.... then installing it again, and botting back up?
<Linkmaster> yep :l
<jmichaelx> i know it seems tedious...
<jmichaelx> drats
<Linkmaster> I booted up, shut down, walked to my rarely open ethernet port, installed the STA driver w/o a problem, rebooted, to find that wireless has been disabled by hardware, according to knetworkmanager
<jmichaelx> this could also be an issue with the OS wrongly guessing what your laptop model is...
<kesten> the PPA tutorial ends with Now you're ready to start installing software from the PPA!   but doesn't say how.
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: is there a Wireless on/off switch on the keyboard?
<Daskreech>  a Fn+combo ?
<Daskreech> kesten: it works the same way as installing anything else
<jmichaelx> yea... Fn+combo should have been one of the first suggestions...
 * jmichaelx feels silly
<kesten> make; make install?  but from which directory?  where did the update install put it?
<Daskreech> kesten: sudo apt-get install <programname>
<Daskreech> Technically package name but it's almost the same
<kesten> thx
<Linkmaster> jmichaelx, Daskreech: yes, I have an Fn+F5 combo, I tried that, used 'rfkill list' and it said the thing was still hardblocked. I tried again, and now it shows both wireless options as being soft-blocked as well
<jmichaelx> kesten: you need to brush up on some debian/ubunt basics before you do much more installing and removing of packages. that is where your main problem has been
 * Linkmaster recommends using only the repos/.deb files
<kesten> i know.  it's been 10 years since i was a unix user.
<Linkmaster> Oh jeez, everythings changed since *I* started using Linux, which wasn't that long ago =P
<jmichaelx> in the debian world, you should avoid hand compiling/installing much of anything.... especially if you are new
 * Linkmaster takes sledghammer to his netbook
<kesten> i can't atp-get install because of the same "not pointing to default python" i get when installing any package http://paste.ubuntu.com/716603/
<kesten> :) i second that sledgehammer
<jmichaelx> i am AGSINST the sldgehammer!!!!
<jmichaelx> AGAINST*
<Daskreech> kesten: pastebin  /usr/share/pycentral-data/pyversions.py
<Linkmaster> maybe my computer is finally taking its revenge for all my testing I've done on it..
<jmichaelx> you will get your wireless working again.
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Umm
<Linkmaster> Eventually, maybe, unless my hardware really is messed up, then its not going to happen =P
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: pastebin your lsmod if you can ?
<Linkmaster> Uhm...yeah, I can, in a backwards way
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: you really do need to get to the forums on this one... ever considering subscribing to a VPN? reverse SSH tunneling?
<Daskreech> The only thing I can think is that you have a bad driver or two drivers loaded
<Linkmaster> jmichaelx: I was planning on installing linux on my moms computer, and VPN tunneling to her router
<kesten> here's the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/716604/
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: that would be a good way around the silly things your school is blocking
<Linkmaster> can I type that like "lsmod | cat ~/file.txt" ?
<jmichaelx> kesten: was this a fairly fresh kubuntu installation?
<kesten> fresh two weeks ago
<jmichaelx> kesten: there would no doubt be a way fix your installation, but at this point i think i would suggest just starting out fresh again
<jmichaelx> kesten: also, if you would install 11.10, python 3.2 is available in the standard repos
<kesten> ok.  Process: find ubuntu 11.10, burn install cd, let er rip?
<jmichaelx> kesten: yup... CD, DVD, USB... one way or the other
<kesten> it wouldn't work just to upgrade to 11.10 like the pop-ups have been suggesting?
<Linkmaster> its cleaner to do a fresh install =P
<jmichaelx> kesten: i would not bank on it, but it isn't impossible
<kesten> clearly.  Alright then.  It's off to a fresh start.
 * jmichaelx agrees with Daskreech
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: lsmod > ~/file.txt
<kesten> Hey, thanks for all the help.  Despite the sledgehammer comment, this irc is a great way to learn about unix.  There was no such help when i started ...oops... 20 years ago.
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: eh, I was close. http://pastebin.com/tJw6fLxa
<Linkmaster> My sledgehammer comment was, thank you very much, about me destroying my own computer in a primate-like rage =P
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: It's probably his debian/pyversions file needs love but yeah unless kesten wants to learn how dpkg runs might be easier to nuke
<jmichaelx> kesten: we were not much help, but glad to talk with you
<Daskreech> kesten: You can't upgrade. That means that apt-get is working which it isn't
<Daskreech> You could do a lazy install but .... yeah
<kesten> nonsense.  Much better than what i was getting from forum searches.  Do you have a tip jar?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: beginners (and non-beginners) can run into a whole mountain of bork, if their python configs get out of whack
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: He won't be able to upgrade that's flat out not happening
<Daskreech> assuming that kesten is a he
<kesten> true nuf
<jmichaelx> kesten: lol.... the only tip jar is a willingness to, while seeking help, also offer help to others when you can :-D
<jmichaelx> yes, true... if apt is broken, you're at the end of the line
<kesten> what, because i tip?  And yes, i will certainly pass the help along.
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: anything discernible with that?
<kesten> alright guys.  signing off.  I'll try the re-install now. Daskreech, not really i guess, but how'd you guess?
<jmichaelx> i like it when this channel is active the way it used to be several years ago.... i think kubuntu is profiting from the discontent with unity
<jmichaelx> adios kesten
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: not really it can be fixed :) just way more work than payoff. Plus if kesten is just learning how to install then it's a good lesson on packagemanagement ummm management ? :)
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: I'm trying to remember if i915 is the sata chipset or a intel wireless chip
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: well, that is basically all i was saying
 * Linkmaster learned the hard way that the packagemanager is a beautiful thing, and that kubuntu is NOT arch for a reason
<Daskreech> kesten: What did I guess?
<kesten> assuming that kesten is a he"
<Daskreech> kesten: :)
<Daskreech> I didn't guess. I assumed
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: is the intel express family chipset
<jmichaelx> actually, in the linux world, guessing someone is male is pretty safe
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: right so looks like you have the wl chipset
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: sadly
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: agreed
<Linkmaster> Hmm...
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: bah I mean driver
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: What happens if you do sudo modprobe -r wl && sudo modprobe b43 ?
<Linkmaster> let us find out
<Daskreech> kesten: hope to see you again with less distress soon
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: it takes the command w/o error
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: lsmod | grep b43
<Linkmaster> It allowed me to turn on the wireless card though...hmm...
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Check to see if you can flip the card on
<kesten> Daskreech: surely.  One last question.  Is there anyway to debug step through pyversions.py?  that might be instcutive enough for me to try it.
<Linkmaster> I'm not sure what that command is supposed to give me, it has a little bit of information. and I can do 'sudo ifconfig wlan0(it changed again) up" but it complains
<Linkmaster> The original "no file/directory"
<jmichaelx> anyone here have much experience using ubuntu with btrfs?
<Daskreech> kesten: Of course but that's not your problem. It's just reading a file that debian uses to keep a track of which python it thinks is current
<Linkmaster> jmichaelx: I was planning on trying that, and then realized I have more on my plate then I can deal with..xD
<kesten> ok.
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: we are getting somewhere. When I click the card on from knetworkmanager, rfkill list tells me that there is nothing blocking anything
<Daskreech> that file probably has the wrong thing in there. debugging the pyversions.py will just get you the error message you read with a reason why
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Right but you need the blobfirmware to get the b43 driver working
<Daskreech> Ah broadcom
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: ok lets flip back to wl
<Linkmaster> Okay...how should I do this? xP
<Daskreech> sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe wl
<Linkmaster> okay
<jmichaelx> i need to install linux on a server here at work tonight, and am tempted to try it with btrfs...
 * jmichaelx hates broadcom
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: You are nuts :-p you know they don't use it in fedora
<Daskreech> FEDORA
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: They are LInux saviours now :)
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: the moment I did that, it states that the card is turned off by hardware, so I think there might be an issue with the STA driver?
<Daskreech> They open sourced the driver and are working in the Linux Kernel tree
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: seems so
<Daskreech> Do you have internet on that laptop?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: it is being used a fair bit in fedora.... they just backed off from making it default (as they had planned) in F16
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: Right do you know why?
<Linkmaster> I have no internet on my kubuntu  laptop(lets call it the s10e, which it is, from now on)
<kesten> ubuntu.com says 11.10 32 bit is recommended (i did a 64 bit before on advice from a friend).  What do y'all say?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: btrfs is already being used in production (on backup servers) here (though i have NO experience with it)
<Daskreech> kesten: For Linux the only real difference is how much do you use Flash and how much memory you have
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: the only reason i know of, is that fdisk tools are not ready yet
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: the fsck to be specific
<Daskreech> so you can't run a check on the file system to see if it's consistent or fix it
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yes, fsck is actually what i meant to type
<Daskreech> without knowing the underlying structure yourself
<Daskreech> For a server I'd say that's a pretty damning flaw
<Linkmaster> btrfs is what you get when you make ext4 and reiserfs mate and have children =P
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: it would be, except that this server is going to be used more or less as a third tier backup and testing machine.... otherwise i would not even consider it
<Linkmaster> oh well, Daskreech, what should we do next?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: which model laptop?
<Linkmaster> lenovo s10e
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: right now i have to "manage" two machines running Nexenta (w/ ZFS).... talk about misery
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: btrfs is what you get when you get super jealous of the rich kid's toys who won't let you play
<Linkmaster> that as well xDD
<Linkmaster> I keep meaning to try it out though, see if it works as well(if not better) then my standard ext4
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i have co-workers who brag almost daily about btrfs.... but they do have (very) expensice toys to play with... i don't :-D
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: OK. try sudo -i
<Daskreech> echo 'blacklist acer_wmi' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
 * Linkmaster enters godmode!!
<Daskreech> :-)
<jmichaelx> the machine i am gong to install on is a 4 or 5 years old sun server, and i just installed 2 new 1TB drives (makes me happy)
<Linkmaster> type that whole line in?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: without the :-)
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: you have wireless???
<Daskreech> I can haz internetz wif out wires plz kthkx
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I typed it in, nothing happened
<Linkmaster> jmichaelx: nope
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: init 6
<Linkmaster> If I could, I'd always wire my stuff..so much easier.
<Linkmaster> huh?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: next command to type in
<Linkmaster> ah
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: well, you'll need to reboot (or at least modprobe the correct module) before your blacklist helps you
<Linkmaster> My computer just went wack
<Linkmaster> it flashed, blinked, and rebooted. was it supposed to do that?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: that's what init 6 does
<jmichaelx> at home, my modem and router are on one end of the house, my work deak (and 4 PCs) at another... not a lot of fun
<Linkmaster> okay..is that like, super speed restart?
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: sounds like somone needs to rethink the house
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i rent, otherwise i would
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: No that' the old fogey way of typing reboot
<Linkmaster> yeah, really...the CID shouldn't be away from the tely xD
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: More that you should move the work Desk to the other side of the house :)
<Linkmaster> Oh, okay..well, it shutdown faster than my standard 'shutdown -r now'
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yea, but there is no place to put my desk there. i could possibly pay my cable company to bring their coax through a wall on the opposite side of the hous, but it would not be worth it to me
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: what now?
<Belial`> anyone else having to re-enable kwin effects after logging out and logging back in?
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: the only annoying issue i had was using synergy between my two main PCs... which was easily solved with a crossover cable
<Linkmaster> Belial: that might be a policy setting on the computer
<jmichaelx> Belial`: if your kwin effect are working all right for you, you may need to go to your desktop effects settings, and tell it to disable functionality checks (advanced tab)
<Belial`> jmichaelx: i'll check that now. so far everything is working fine. thumbnail previews weren't working for a while, but now they do.
<jmichaelx> btw, synergy over wifi can suck
<Belial`> other than that synaptiks keeps crashing on log out/in
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: ?
<Belial`> jmichaelx: i just checked to disable functionality checks. is that the norm? there won't be any issues as long as kwin effects were running fine?
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: it's back up? what's the module loaded?
<Daskreech> see if it's b43 or wl ?
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: no, my computer just finished logging back in from the init 6 command
<jmichaelx> Belial`: i have done it before with no adverse effects, in your situation.... but YMMV. you can give it a whirl, and switch back if you're not happy
<Belial`> jmichaelx: alright. i'll give it a shot. thanks.
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Oh. umm do the crazy thing and check if the wireless works
<jmichaelx> np
<Linkmaster> the one with the blacklist?
<Daskreech> No I mean just see if your wireless is upp
<Linkmaster> or the modprobe ones?
<Linkmaster> oh, no..still disabled by hardware
<Daskreech> Lenovo Useries seems to have the rf locked on upgrade to 11.10 and blacklisting acer_wmi seems to fix it. Didn't think it would work for the S series but can't hurt to try
<Linkmaster> true, good idea
<Linkmaster> well, I tried loading the b43 up, and it enabled my card from knetworkmanager w/o me even clicking on it, but it still shows an ethernet thing, the card isnt' up
<jmichaelx> ubuntu needs to fix the 'Direct url for this download' on their ubuntu server page. it has been wrong for 2 iterations now. it indicates you'll be downloading the 64-bit version, but give you 32-bit
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Yeah I think you need to run the b43-fwcutter to have that sorted out
<Linkmaster> trying to bring up wlan0 on the other hand causes it to complain of the lack of file/directory
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: what ethernet chipset is your wired network device using?
<Linkmaster> broadcom fast gigabit or something
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: is it also broadcom?
<jmichaelx> hmm
<Linkmaster> let me wait the night out, and install b43-fwcutter with internet access
<Daskreech> I just want to report that a solution, when using the Lenovo s10-3s (probably the same trick for s10-3 or any other Lenovo) might be to boot into windows, and use the "hardware switch", which is actually the Fn+F5 combination, turn wifi on, and reboot..
<Daskreech> From forums
<jmichaelx> i am not saying this is the issue, but there have been recurring issues with driver conflicts on machines with both ethernet and wireless chipsets being broadcom on the same machine
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: yes...i had recommended that 45 minutes or so ago
<Daskreech> jmichaelx: No broadcom stuff has been acting up on Ubuntu machines for the past two releases
<Linkmaster> its always been the same...and thats an interesting idea
<Linkmaster> jmichaelx: I thought you meant in the linux =P let me try it
 * Linkmaster notes that his still does xP
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: i was not sure where that stood in ubuntu....  i know that in fedora 13 & 14, i had to blacklist my ethernet driver to get wireless to work, and vice versa
 * Linkmaster starts to cringe as winblows boots up
<jmichaelx> Daskreech: if i am not mistaken, fedora is using the FOSS broadcom wireless driver now, if a person's wirelss chipset id supported by it
<Daskreech> It would
<Daskreech> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Daskreech> from there probably
<Linkmaster> is that useful for me, or not so much?
<jmichaelx> yea, probably so
<jmichaelx> Linkmaster: probably not at this point
<Linkmaster> hmm, ALRIGHT
<Linkmaster> whoops, caps lock
<jmichaelx> maybe i spoke too soon... are people using the FOSS broadcom drivers in ubuntu nw in some cases?
<jmichaelx> now*
<Linkmaster> well...its not working at the moment. So, I'll be taking this as a sign that I need sleep, so I'll be coming in tomorrow, and I'll have ethernet access as well
<Linkmaster> goodnight fella's, thank you very much for your help, I think we'll be able to get it by tomorrow. sleep well to those of you that do sleep
<jmichaelx> buenos noches, Linkmaster
<kesten> hey guys, i tried one last thing from a forum sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/python2.7 /usr/bin/python .  Now the software center update and the python3.2 install worked.
<kesten> I presume there may still be some funk left in the system, but i'll hold of on the nuking for tonight.
<jmichaelx> kesten: good job
 * jmichaelx just dl'ed ubuntu server 11.10 in 67s
<jmichaelx> i wish i had that kind of speed at home :-)
<Daskreech> kesten: :)
<Daskreech> kesten: may want to relink i back to alternatives when you are done
<kesten> I was already on it.  And yes, there is still funk in the system http://paste.ubuntu.com/716626/
<kesten> looks like i will have to re-install sometime soon, but at least now i can work-around until i'm ready to do so.
<jmichaelx> kesten: did you use 'sudo'?
<kesten> not the first time, but the second yes.  The error about having to force because link group is broken is still there.
<jmichaelx> kesten: obviously you seem close to having this straightened out, but i'm not sure what further steps you need to take
<jmichaelx> i hope super-slow USB performance has not once again returned to this machine in oneiric
<jmichaelx> at this rate it will take a very long time to make this bootable USB
<jmichaelx> ok, at this rate it will take an our to make a bootable USB.... i hope this is just a bug in the USB creator
<i_am_null> foobar
<altin> anyone knows how can I stop kopete from autostart
<Nightrose> hi folks
<Nightrose> can someone help me figure out why i can't seem to make akonaditray not start on startup?
<bastiaan_> i am having troube removing a package from my system, package is "xc-toos" its in an 'inconsistent state' and a general PITA. can anyone help me out?
<bastiaan_> dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq xc-tools bais out with: no such file: /usr/src/xenbus-s3-fix-dkms-1.0
<venice__> hi i'm experiencing unreasonably long boot times on a fresh install of 11.10, corresponding dmesg is http://pastebin.com/g0kdi5kB and a typical boot chart is http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/52/unicornoneiric201110231.png/ , any ideas would be helpful. 120 seconds or more certainly seem out of place since the system used to boot in about 45 seconds with 11.04 or the versions before it. :)
<him> hay buddies
<him> can any one tell me my BIOS displaying bluetooth fcc ID ppd-ar5b195-h but from system setting i am not finding any blue tooth adapter?
<him> can any one help me?
<him> pls help me? ! someone
<ubuntu___> Is kubuntu 11.10 good enough to install it ?
<Graf_Westerholt> ubuntu___, yes.
<phoenix_firebrd> My system crashes when using bluetooth
<similar> i installed kubuntu on my netbook via wubi. did it download a special netbook version? I cant find die paketmanager.
<similar> *the
<phoenix_firebrd> similar: you mean package manager?
<similar> phoenix_firebrd: yes.
<phoenix_firebrd> similar: the new package manager is called muon
<phoenix_firebrd> similar: there is also a software center called muon-installer
<similar> i know. but its not in the settings and i cant find it in die menu. do i have to start it via terminal?
<similar> phoenix_firebrd: i know. but its not in the settings and i cant find it in die menu. do i have to start it via terminal?
<phoenix_firebrd> similar: brb
<yofel> similar: kmenu -> applications -> system -> package manager
<similar> yofel: ty
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<The_Jag> Hi, I have a problem: Each time I try to install something from MUON it says that another application is using the packages manager
<The_Jag> Ho w to get rid of this app? I have just booted the system so I've started nothing
<The_Jag> please anyone?
<BluesKaj> The_Jag, in the terminal , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<The_Jag> thanks, let me try
<The_Jag> thanks, it seems to have started working again (dropbox installation was somewhat put to freeze and that was the issue).
<athena_> Is Konversation better than Quassel?
<martin__> I wouldn't say so
<martin__> but it's subjective
<g0rs> athena_: it is better than quassel
<g0rs> it has more features too and the interface is great
<yofel> depends on what you're using
<g0rs> smuxi irc client is good too
<athena_> I just uninstall Quassel and now am using Konversation
<Graf_Westerholt> How can I show in Quassel what music I am listening to at the moment?
<yofel> konversation has more features than quassel's monolithic client
<yofel> that much is true
<athena_> Or, may come persons prefer to browser add-ons
<athena_> like irczilla
<thomas___> how to you get a list of chat rooms, this is my first time trying out quassel or even linux
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, whatever music you're listening to isn't allowed be notified in this chat
<BluesKaj> to be
<Graf_Westerholt> That was not my question. Read my question again.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, perhaps you should rephrase your question then , because it implies what i just posted
<Graf_Westerholt> I did not say that I want to post it here.
<thomas___> how do i get a list of chat rooms i dopn't know any names
<thomas___> i'm new to this
<BluesKaj>  Graf_Westerholt then ask in #quassel
<athena_> Does anybody offer me an channel URL of ubuntu irc instead of kubuntu irc?
<BluesKaj> athena_, join #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> athena_, you can edit your server list and add #ubuntu to the channels
<thomas___> how do i get channel list anyone?
<thomas___> i only have #kubuntu and #quassel
<athena_>  I am chinese and many of chinese have been wishing that the edition can be named as 'Protected Panda'...
<athena_> but finally it comes with Precise Pangolin
 * BluesKaj wonders wth is a pangolin
<rork> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=pangolin
<BluesKaj> yeah rork , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangolin
<BluesKaj> and shuttleworth chose that animal for LTS :) ?
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<esmirlin> hy guys i've installed bespin and i don't know how tho choose that style on apps opened as a root
<brainsail> i cant find the dvoak us keybord layout in keyboard settings. do i have to install somehting?
<brainsail> s/dvoak/dvorak
<luca> buongiorno a tutti
<luca> ho un problema con la wifi
<luca> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare per favore ?
<BluesKaj> !it | luca
<ubottu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<luca65> nessuno ?
<BluesKaj> !it | luca65
<ubottu> luca65: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<luca65> ok ma non c'è nessuno
<alexdevillx> no sound
<alexdevillx> after reboot it works
<alexdevillx> how to restart alsa server in kubuntu
<alexdevillx> hey
<delian66> alexdevillx: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<delian66> alexdevillx: if that does not work, try: sudo pkill pulseaudio
<delian66> it should die and start again a second later
<alexdevillx> PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<alexdevillx> nope
<alexdevillx> how to restart alsa
<BluesKaj> alexdevillx,  sudo alsa force-reload
<alexdevillx> hell
<alexdevillx> it worked for the second now its bad
<BluesKaj> alexdevillx, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<sithlord48> does anyone have a clue as to how i could have crashed bash ? i was tring to open the konsole on dolphin. working perfect before that after the konsole on dolphin opened i got two "bash has crashed" notes (in red) then an xdialog came up saying 'cant' start ksmserver' followed by a kdm or x crash , next thing i knew i was back at log in screen
<BluesKaj> alexdevillx, make sure none of the ctrl boxes are muted with an "M" , use the "M" key to unmute and the arrow keys to navigate and increase or decrease the volume'.
<alexdevillx> kde tries to forget about deviced
<alexdevillx> devices
<alexdevillx> blueskaj i'm sure
<BluesKaj> alexdevillx, what sound card driver is listed i the top left in alsamixer ?
<BluesKaj> sithlord48, konsole on dolphin ? were opening the terminal to put it into application config path ?
<piedro> Hello! Can someone give me a hint how to start kjots migrator manually?
<alexdevillx> ok
<alexdevillx> If i had a good audiocard
<piedro> Hello! Can someone give me a hint how to start kjots migrator manually?
<alexdevillx> ok
<alexdevillx> what linux should i use to understand how linux works?
<alexdevillx> Like alsa is a sound server cups is a print server and so on
<alexdevillx> Gentoo, Arch Linux or Slackware?
<BluesKaj> alexdevillx, what sound card driver is listed i the top left in alsamixer ?
<alexdevillx> how to see my soundcard
<alexdevillx> its like moduls
<alexdevillx> modeprobs
<BluesKaj> alsa is the sound driver , pulseaudio is a sound server , pulse can server several sound sources at the same time , alsa can't
<BluesKaj> alexdevillx, I already told you how to find the sound card driver in alsamixer
<alexdevillx> HDA-Inter
<BluesKaj> alexdevillx, cat /proc/asound/cards
<alexdevillx> interrupt quewe 16
<alexdevillx> and also logitech cam microphone
<BluesKaj> alexdevillx,`for modules, cat /proc/asound/modules
<alexdevillx> ok, why kde tries to delete my sound card from system?
<alexdevillx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sJUDx7iEJw
<alexdevillx> ok, how can i learn how linux works?
<alexdevillx>     Hoarders can get piles of money,
<alexdevillx>     That is true, hackers, that is true.
<sithlord48> BluesKaj:  sorry was afk i was hitting 'f4' in dolphin so i could run "make clean" in a code directory
<alexdevillx> http://realgar.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/3635627339aea35a6edf.jpg
<alexdevillx> modprobe list
<alexdevillx> clear
<BluesKaj> !who | alexdevillx
<ubottu> alexdevillx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<alexdevillx> how to clear screen in irc?
<alexdevillx> quassel
<TheEvilPhoenix> alexdevillx:  did you try /clear ?
<alexdevillx> tried
<TheEvilPhoenix> alexdevillx:  i dont see that option available in Quassel
<TheEvilPhoenix> :/
<avihay> I've made a stupid mistake. I tried to upgrade packages with muon. now it's stuck in the middle of a package, probably trying to get user input or something. I'm sorry I didn't listen. what do I do now?
<BluesKaj> avihay, run sudo-apt get -f install , close muon if you can , first
<TheEvilPhoenix> is there a way to connect to VPNs using NetworkManager?  In GNOME 11.04, there's a method in NM to do this - but i've configured the VPN in KDE's NetworkManager, and the option for the VPN connection doesnt exist.
<chronos> someone have idea how get back my transparency and desktop effects after set dua monitor with nvidia-settings?
<BluesKaj> chronos, did you install the recommended driver in jockey ?
<chronossc> BluesKaj: ya, but when I set xinerama with nvidia and restart X I lost my effects
<avihay> BluesKaj: can't, there's the lock thingy... will "rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock" work? also, do you think synaptic will take me back, even after I decided to remove it and use muon?
<BluesKaj> avihay, no don't remove muon , just yet , try this in the terminal ,  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> chro and the desktop effects reuse to load ?
<chronos> no luck yet :(
<BluesKaj> chronos, and the desktop effects refuse to load ?
<BluesKaj> which gfx card , chronos?
<chronos>  nvidia 360m
<avihay> BluesKaj: oh, it was dpkg that was stuck? btw, if muon doesn't show me the dpkg output, then I might as well shoot myself in the lag by installing something like kpackagekit. when muon just came out bout a year I've asked the muon developer not to fall into that pitfall. he told me that adding the terminal output is a bit of black magic, but that he plans on doing it. I'm so disappointed right now, this 1.4 ver doesn't look any better then the 0.4 of back
<avihay> then :-<
<chronos> and ya BluesKaj, my kde effects refuse to load
<chronos> I need to go to lunch... brb
<TheEvilPhoenix> is it possible to use Synaptic (the GNOME package manager) to manage packages here on Kubuntu?  Assuming, of course, I have both synaptic and the GNOME dependencies installed
<avihay> yes, it is posible
<avihay> they both work with apt/dpkg as the backend
<avihay> infact, that's what I've been doing since I've started using kubuntu
<BluesKaj> synaptic is my fav ..use it as a package reference
<BluesKaj> avihay, so the dpkg --configure -a command fixed your problem ?
<avihay> yes, from what I could tell. now I'm apt-get upgrading.  I've just upgraded from the alt-cd a few hours ago, and haven't rebooted yet
<BluesKaj> ok cool ..alternate is usually the best install method IMO , avihay
<avihay> mine too, the upgrade took less then an hour, no hair plucking for packages to download
<avihay> I think so too*
<avihay> also usually need less free space in my root folder to start the process
<u19809> hi all how can I install libqt4-sql-mysql:386 on 11.10 ?
<BluesKaj> yeah , i overestimated the space needed for /and swap, now I regret it , because I could use a bit more space on /home due to my music collection
 * notGuest use kubuntu
<BluesKaj> u19809, sudo apt-get install libqt4-sql-mysql
<u19809> blueskaj : that installs the 64 bit version I need the 32-bit
<avihay> I have a tiny 160gb hdd, I've set root to 40GB on my brother's advice
<BluesKaj> u19809, do you have multiarch installed , if so then the 64 bit version should run on a 32 bit pc
<avihay> over time, I find myself forced to move virtual machines to / because I ran out of room @home
<avihay> now I have 1gb free in / and 0.2gb free in /home
<BluesKaj> avihay, if kubuntu is all you are installing 40G is pretty small , the / file should be less athan 10G and swap 3Gmax
<lee_> Eh, how do I get rid of some weird featre that is showing desk top with search and , Icons that move side ways.. and has a black opeque bar across the top with the 2 most primary accessed ites ,cpnquer,  system settings and dolphin
<BluesKaj> avihay, the rest should go to /home
<u19809> blueskaj : yes I have but 11.10 seems to have gone a different way ... you no longer need the ia-32 bit package.  my dpkg shows packages like libqt-sql and libqt-sql:386 which I presume is the 64bit and the second the 32 bit version of libqt-sql but I do not know how to install that 386 version
<Cradam> BluesKaj: ehh swap shoudl be 2*RAM
<Cradam> *should
<u19809> cradam : no longer true
<u19809> cradam : many years ago yes\
<thomas____> Hallo
<Cradam> u19809: so what is it now?
<BluesKaj> u19809, I don't see a 32 bit version available in the repos
<thomas____> wie geht es so?
<u19809> cradam : I never use a swap partition I always use a swap file.  This is in the / filesystem.  Size depends on how many GB you want to go beyond your VM.
<lee_> Hmm, I had to load ubuntu's recource jsut to get some needed items like the cmplete studio for the video end...that was wierd
<Cradam> u19809: oh, your VM, sorry
<BluesKaj> Cradam, depends on your RAM , if you have greater than 4G then usually aswap file isn't needed , other wise the 1.5xRAM rule works ok
<Cradam> BluesKaj: i always like to keep a swap
<avihay> BluesKaj: I like to install and experiment with lots of software and games, I think I need atleast 20/25G for a home folder
<u19809> sorry VM = RAM ...
<Cradam> and if you cant give away 6GB then you really need a bigger hard drive
<avihay> and my swap is 3G or 4G
<u19809> cradam : I have 8GB swap
<Cradam> u19809: i was talking to blues then
<BluesKaj> u19809, that's wasted space
<lee_> at any rate, is there any way to reset or close out this really funky setting that has the search icon and 3 most used icons in an opequ black bar across the top and icons that are running side to side on the desk top?
<Cradam> a frugal system only needs 512MB RAM
<BluesKaj> but sorry I should have said swap partition , not file , u9, Cradam, avihay
<u19809> blueskay : yes probably ... i have > 2TB diskspace ... currently 300 MB swap in use
<BluesKaj> u19809,^
<Cradam> PasNox: nice ipv6
<lee_> has a lap top with a built in 128 megs, not shared and 4 gigs of ram
<lee_> and it doesn't activate the swap
<lee_> but I get some wierd WMI error
<avihay> really? 300MB only? from the moment I log in, my swap starts at 1.5GB and usually settles at around 3.1GB (only have 2GB of ram though)
<Cradam> lee_: whats the 128?
<lee_> Video Ram
<Cradam> lee_: ahh, i have 64MB dedicated and 1.2GB shared
<Cradam> which is stupid
<CoJaBo> How do I turn off the Oneiric spam prompt that appears every 5 minutes?
<BluesKaj> avihay, that's a lot of memory usage ..hope that isn't at idle
<lee_> cool <Gradam>, I jsut never seen a low end lap top with ts own ram lol
<lee_> Acer5733z
<sythe> Hey
<Cradam> 5732z here
<Cradam> and its C not G
<avihay> what do you mean by "at idle"?
<lee_> WOW
<sythe> Can I protest the decision to disable compositing by default?
<Cradam> avihay: when you arent doing anything
<sythe> I think it's ridiculous
<Cradam> lee_: do you get backlight problems?
<sythe> We're not Lubuntu
<lee_> <gradam> as in failure to adjust it , Yes
<Cradam> sythe: ...
<Cradam> lee_: ...
<lee_> in Linux only though
<Cradam> it is an effing C
<BluesKaj> with no media running or lots of file open , heavy internet , with lots of sites open etc
<lee_> Oh sory
<sythe> What, Cradam?
<lee_> <cradam yes, only in linux though
<avihay> well, doing stuff doesn't really changes the usage, unless I load up a virtual machine. KDE loads my session from my last shutdown, and most of my programs are already on
<BluesKaj> why the VM ...for work use or ?
<Cradam> lee_: as in it doesnt turn on without you changing rc.local or somewhere?
<BluesKaj> avihay, ^
<lee_> <Cradam>, no that part functions fine
<lee_> I jsut can not adjust brightnes
<avihay> school, and privacy protection. I can't get tor to work reliably, so sometimes working out of a VM is close enough
<BluesKaj> lee_, the tab key is your friend , no need for the < >
<Cradam> yes just my model then
<Cradam> lee_: ho cares about brightness
<lee_> Cradam: ah thank you for the hint
<Cradam> *who
<avihay> sometimes I also need to run some legacy software that just won't run on a modern OS
<lee_> BluesKaj: ah thans for the hint
<avihay> even with wine
<sythe> Hey
<Cradam> avihay: you mean dosbox?
<BluesKaj> avihay, ok , understood
<lee_> Cradam: no the only issue I have is I inserted an older hdd that is dying.
<Cradam> avihay: dosbox is better than running dos in a VM
<avihay> no, I mean windows
<sythe> Could I theoretically install the Muon Software Center on Arch?
<Cradam> i inserted an older hard drive because the one which came with it dies
<Cradam> *died
<BluesKaj> sythe, ask in #arch
<Cradam> 16 bad sectors according to the SMART data
<avihay> you know, there was a company called microsol, I think, that made OSs in days long forgotten
<Cradam> lol
<sythe> How would they know, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> sythe, or #arch-linux
<lee_> Cradam: hmm wierd, I inserted an older HDD to test this out befor loading it on to the 500 gb HD
<Cradam> lee_: nah not weird, it was just used heavily
<BluesKaj> well we don't don't , this is kubuntu, sythe
<BluesKaj> know
<lee_> ah
<Cradam> the guy i brought it off used windows if you can beleive it
<sythe> BluesKaj: Kubuntu uses it
<Cradam> i did get it for £200 though :)
<lee_> Cradam:  was suprisngly pleased to find out that out of the box it had drivers for our Kodak 5200
<Cradam> wont ever buy an acer again though
<Cradam> lee_: i dont see what that has to do with the machine
<lee_> lol I won't ever buy a dell
<Cradam> i wish i could build my own lappie
<Cradam> i always build my own desktops
<BluesKaj> sythe, yes , I have it installed , but what does that have to do with arch ?
<spacebug-> finally found out what made my audio crash. Root trying to play sound through kde's audio server started by my user
<lee_> Cradam: well in machine wise, I  havn't had any issues with the 5733z how ever on my mom's acer dear lord, that as the worst machine Acer ever made
<sythe> BluesKaj: the Kubuntu team made Muon
<sythe> I believe
<Cradam> lee_: if i close the lid on this machine i have to run a setpci command to turn the backlight on
<BluesKaj> sythe, weren't you asking about arch or are you just trolling here?
<Cradam> and i have to turn all my power savings settings down sso my backlight doesnt turn itself off
<lee_> Cradam: weird, mine loads up normally, but then this thing has no HDMI port
<lee_> even hen shutting the lid
<sythe> BluesKaj, the kubuntu/muon devs would know
<Cradam> lee_: well it is a different model
<BluesKaj> sythe, then ask them if muon can be installed in archlinux ...isn't hat what you wanted to know ?
<lee_> Intel Pentium P6100 / 2 GHz • 15.6" • Notebook •4 GB RAM • 500 GB HD •
<sythe> I guess
<lee_>  Cradam does yppen to have built in video ram?ours ha
<lee_> Cradam: eh does that model have built in Ram?
<lee_> oh and paid 500 us
<avihay> sythe: http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/
<Cradam> lee_: what laptop doesnt have built in ram?
<lee_> lol, i mean something above the usual 64 meg
<lee_> or 4 megs
<Cradam> oh you mean video ram
<lee_> yes
<Cradam> yes just 64MB
<lee_> I hate to ask this but is it Intell, ATi or Nvida?
<lee_> and are you using or hVING TO USE NON SUPPORTED DRIVERS?
<lee_> oops didn't mean for the caps
<lee_> Cradam:  also is your pr processor MMX?
<Cradam> lee_: huh?
<lee_> Does your rocessor support MMX (multi media extension)?
<Cradam> no idea
<lee_> klick on the menu, searhc for system info
<Cradam> in a bit
<lee_> ah ok
<Cradam> im installing kde atm
<lee_> ahh.. that is what I am running
<avihay> lshw|grep mmx
<lee_> Oh after that, to find anything, you might want to add ubuntu software sources
<Cradam> well that is why you are in #kubuntu and not #ubuntu or #xubuntu or #lubuntu :P
<lee_> I hate this Muon
<lee_> lol
<Cradam> lee_: yes i have mmx
<lee_> Well, to get the Video editor to work right, I had to down Load ubuntu software then, I had to download Video-studio then udated blender
<jugger> по русски шпрехен кто нибудь?
<lee_> glad to hear you have that part
<Cradam> lee_: i dont edit video
<lee_> Cradam:  ah
<Cradam> lee_: why do you need to know
<Cradam>          capabilities: fpu fpu_exception wp vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx x86-64 constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm xsave lahf_lm cpufreq
<lee_> Cradam:  because in some laptops people were having issues specifically with the ideo
<chronos> there is a way of dump actual xorg.conf used / generated by default by ubuntu?
<lee_> video
<avihay> as far as I know mmx<sse<sse2
<jugger> подскажите кто нибудь че заменить виндовскую софтину corelvideostudio
<Cradam> avihay: well i have all 3
<avihay> !ru | jugger
<ubottu> jugger: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<RickKnight> I have Kubuntu 11.10. I need to load module snd-pcm-oss from oss-compat but the new kernel does not include oss support. How do I recompile the new 3.0 kernel to add this support. Can someone point me to a current howto?
<lee_> Cradam: the one most anoying one is the "blue hue "
<lee_> Cradam: AKA Blue colord videos
<lee_> say is there any one here with Knowledge on the settings, as in how to deactivate the portion of the desktop that has all the weird settings
<avihay> lee, can you elaborate on "the portion of the desktop that has all the weird settings"
<Cradam> ooh kde is nicer on a machine with decent specs
<lee_> avihay:  yeah , it is the settings that gives a Black opeque bar with 3 Icons in it at the top ot the screen, along with 2 Icons which are Knoq, dolphin and system settings , then in the cneter of the screen  are other icons
<lee_> book marks, contacts,  multimedia, and the like and they move sideways like as though you are on one those pad thingys
<Cradam> brb
<Cradam> oops no dont need to go
<lee_> Cradam: yes it is :)
<avihay> lee, sounds like you are talking about the netbook workspace
<lee_> ok..
<lee_> so how do I deactivate it lol
<lee_> avihay: and get back t y regualr settings
<avihay> try system settings->Workspace appearance and behaviour->Workspace behaviour->workspace->workspace type
<lee_> avihay ok brb
<avihay> no need for a restart
<avihay> or re-log on
<lee_> Treid the relog in that didn't bode well lol...ok brb
<Cradam> ooh kopete supports skype
<Cradam> eugh konq is crap
<BluesKaj> anyone get google earth working on kubuntu 11.10
<BluesKaj> ?
<Cradam> seems to be working here, no earth yet though
<BluesKaj> google earth is installed but fails to launch here..even got lsb-core installed but I guess that doesn't help much anymore
<Cradam> that your problem?
<lee_> ahhh, I found the issue it was the search thing
<lee_> thanks though
<Cradam> its probably my connection which is failing with google here
<Cradam> also it is 11.04 here
<mokush> how can I set the maximum number of characters before the items names get cut with '..', in dolphin, system settings, etc?
<BluesKaj> Cradam, yeah i had google-earth working on 11.04 , but not on 11.10 so far
<Cradam> BluesKaj: im a mint user, thats why im on 11.04
<lee_> Skye wors well in Linux
<lee_> skype
<Cradam> lee_: works better on windows
<lee_> A hell of a lot better then windows
<lee_> lol
<lee_> I am guessing that most of my crashes are in relation to an older HDD this HDD I am using is at least 8 years old
<lee_> My 160 took out my PS3 as I was updating the PS3..Bad HDD...corrupted the firm ware.ouch
<lee_> at any rate, I like KDE a lot better then that uBUNTU... I beieve change is good..that that was not a good change
<Cradam> lee_: you mean unity
<lee_> Cradam: eh yeah..not so unified
<lee_> That is why I went to KDE
<Cradam> unity is good for some people, NOT ME
<lee_> Cradam: Not for me either...I havn't tried the cloud service yet.
<Cradam> lee_: win 8 also looks crap
<Cradam> *crappier than usual
<lee_> Cradam: LOL, I didn't even want to beta test it lol
<Cradam> who would
<Cradam> i do know one guy who did, he didnt like it
<lee_> Cradam:  Ouch, I think once win 8 comes out people will probably be fed up enough and ether turn to SX or Linux
<lee_> *OSX
<lee_> I looked at it in the reviews on youtube, it was not very pretty
<lee_> I think in this case KDE is ballaced with both looks and power
<Cradam> ooh i hope OSX becomes popular
<voodoo123> To be honest, Win8 isn't horrible when using it. I've been messing with the developer version on my laptop and its just getting use to where things are.
<lee_> well at lest it is a lot less stressfull to run
<lee_> ahh
<lee_> I hear it runs a lot less ram
<Cradam> if OSX becomes popular i will finally be able to use unix commands when fixing comps
<lee_> :)
<voodoo123> Yeah, it runs very smooth, even for the developer version. Very light on RAM.
<lee_> But I need something that won't cost me an arm and a leg
<lee_> Is it totally cloud based or indepnadnat
<Cradam> i wonder if it will me much easier to install mac when uefi comes around
<lee_> OOOO Mack on regualr PC
<lee_> I have done that :)
<lee_> Jsut wish ACEr could run it :(
<lee_> then Linux and OSX  hehe
<voodoo123> Well, other the the EFI being required, there will still be driver issues for the hardware for OSX.
<Cradam> i think it wont be IMPOSSIBLE to install linux when it comes around, just much harder
<lee_> Yeah, running OSX on a dell Machine...I was having horrid issues with wondows and a freind game me an OSX disk
<Cradam> less newbs is always a good thing
<lee_> I think Apple roof would be blown off if they amed it where there OS could load onto any computer
<BluesKaj> fewer is the word
<GirlyGirl> !ot | lee_
<ubottu> lee_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<GirlyGirl> !ot | Cradam
<ubottu> Cradam: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<lee_> oops
<lee_> we better get back to Kubuntu lol
<BluesKaj> GirlyGirl, morphs into OT cop
<lee_> One hting is for sure..I like all the educational software
<Cradam> lee_: i private messaged you
<Cradam> GirlyGirl: you know you could have just printed it once and just told us to look at it
<Cradam> aka less spam
<lee_> hmm true
<avihay> ot pipe to both of ya in one line, ubottu wouldn't know better (or... worse?)
<Cradam> ooh konsole is cool
<Cradam> avihay: nah 2 lines just less stuff on the second line
<Cradam>     !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Cradam> output
<Cradam> Cradam: lee_
<Cradam> oops
<avihay> !ot | lee_ Cradam
<ubottu> lee_ Cradam: please see above
<Cradam> i didnt expect it to get that because of the white space
<avihay> ubottu is a good
<ubottu> avihay: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<avihay> bot
<avihay> and so modest
<Cradam> lol
<Cradam> ubottu is a god
<ubottu> Cradam: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cradam> gods are stupid
<lee_> ubottu:  but even bots have Artifica intellegence
<ubottu> lee_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lee_> At any arate, is there any one that can for the life of me answer one simple question?
<lee_> why do I have to Load Ubuntu recources to get some of KDE functions?
<lee_> Example with ffmpgthimbnails
<lee_> I couldn't get FFMPG thumbnails through Muon, but had to get it through Ubuntu resource center ahs any one else happend across that odd issue?
<Cradam> lee_: ubuntu != a window manager
<lee_> Where are befor both ubuntu and kubuntu shared the same recources
<Cradam> kde == a window manager
<lee_> I realize that
<Cradam> kubuntu is just ubuntu that uses kde
<lee_> ahhh
<lee_> CradamI understand, but then why do I need both recources Ubuntu and Muon
<lee_> that confuses the heck out of me lol
<Cradam> whats muon
<well_laid_lawn> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 81 kB, installed size 328 kB
<lee_> Cradam: it is KDE's area where you go to to install rograms
<Cradam> ahh alternative to synaptic
<Cradam> i use neither
<lee_> What, Its Optiona!
<avihay> it'z ze new package manager for kubuntu, I don't thin it's mature enough yet. use apt-get or synaptic
<Cradam> lee_: package managers just use apt-get
<BarkingFish> apper works too if you can get used to it, and it's better looking than muon
<lee_> Cradam: yeah been doing that
<Cradam> i dont use synaptic, dont see why anyone would need to
<lee_> I removed Muon
<avihay> you don't need to use synaptic, you want to use synaptic
<Cradam> avihay: ...
<lee_> yeah, I found that synaptic allows for better control, and when something breaks...
<Cradam> why the hell would you
<avihay> ^^
<Cradam> nope
<avihay> synaptic is much more fun to use then apt-cache search
<BluesKaj> Cradam, synaptic is the most stable package manager for those who require one , and it's also agood refernce for available packages , which is why i use it .
<Cradam> avihay: nope i prefer apt-cache
<Cradam> avihay: i am an avid terminal user
<lee_> hmm so far this is what I have figured out...apt-get is needed fr installing files from other sites, synaptic is a way to view files and see what there about, where as the sftware center places it all into a nice pretty graphical package
<avihay> for me and blueskaj
<avihay> Cradam: let me finish my sentence first! :-p
<BluesKaj> Cradam, to each his own , but when one uses the search in synaptic , one gets a list of assocaited apps/packages that one doesn't see with apt
<lee_> how ever apt get is very powerfull and will correct any issues
<avihay> lee_: no, they are the same, or to be more exact, synaptic is a front end to apt
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: Muon is the same way. And looks way better IMO.
<lee_> avihay: ah thanks
<BluesKaj> Cradam, I'm also an avid konsole user , but it doesn't preclude me from using synaptic as a handy reference
<lee_> I think it all on user preference
<lee_> no rite or wrong
<Cradam> BluesKaj: konsole is a terminal emulator, therefore i am an avid terminal user
<avihay> ronnoc: Muon might look better, but you can't see the terminal output, so it's not a real improvement over kpackagekit
 * ronnoc Wonders why, when he selects US English language and US English for KB layout, Kubuntu insists on downloading and installing so many diferent language packs? Is this necessary?
<BluesKaj> ronnoc, looks way better ? okaaay , like i said , to each his own ...eyecandy isn't a requirement for me to use a good app
<ronnoc> avihay: If one needs terminal output wouldn't they just apt-get?
<BluesKaj> Cradam, split hairs if you wish konsole terminal ..there's not a whole lot of difference in the real world
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: True, that doesn't make it good. I agree there.
<lee_> just tried to install kpageit
<avihay> why would you use a graphical package manager to select packages you want to manipulate, then copy it all by hand (cause as far as I saw, only synaptic exports to scripts) to the terminal to use apt-get, when you can just do everything from the same gui?
<lee_> it failed due to dependecy issues
<avihay> ronnoc: ^^
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: But with how Muon is today (The package manager, not the SW center) I can't find anything that the GTK-based synaptic does that Muon won't do. But hey, that's the great thing about GNU/Linux :)
<lee_> ronoc hs a point, I have a need for some items in the video editing area like I needed everything allin oe shot so I went  for ubuntu studio video editor
<lee_> I could not obtain the needed application and software throught the Muon
<yofel> kpackagekit was renamed, it's apper now
<lee_>  also needed some portions of eubuntu
<lee_> that I could not get in Muon either
<ronnoc> lee_: There's a setting in Muon to pull both suggested AND reccomended packages, but it's not enabled by default
<lee_> avihay: oh?
<lee_> ronnoc: that i did not know
<yofel> it's not enabled by default for apt-get either
<avihay> I asked muon for a list of all packages. if muon isn't lying, the ubunto repositories only have bout 1000 packages
<lee_> oh wait, I did select a setting that should have allowed for that
<lee_> hmm just a sec
<ronnoc> lee_: I'm assuming it's defaulted like that for space-concious kubuntuers :)
<avihay> also no audacious in the repositories, funny, I just saw it the other day with synaptic
<ronnoc> yofel: apt-get will prompt to install reccomnded packages though, just not suggested, right? (going from memory here)
<lee_> ronnoc: not sure how it is set up.. i got so irked that i went this method of using ubuntu resource
<yofel> right
<lee_> but, i will hve to reload it
<ronnoc> lee_: ahhhh
<lee_> there are a total in ubuntu resources of
<lee_> 55,934 items
<lee_> I would say Muon is in error
<lee_> thatis the number that Ubuntu Resources gives me
<lee_> avihay:  I knoticed that as well
<lee_> avihay: aobut no Audaciouse
<avihay> funny thing, apt-get finds it just fine
<lee_> avihay: yeppers
<lee_> eh another case of Hury u and get it out?
<lee_> eh*up
<BluesKaj> Muon showed alot of promise at first , but it was crashing and clunky and still freezes sometimes when i try it. Dunno what the devs did to it but doesn't work nearly as well in 11.10 as in 11.04
<jamil_1> why does muon ask for the root password after a long delay
<lee_> Hard to say, I knoticed that my self
<lee_> So I changed over to the Ubuntu recources
<BluesKaj> justlike apt , it requires a pw , but only after you select a package to install . jamil_1
<lee_> BluesKaj: hmm could it be searching for all the denencies as wwell?
<jamil_1> BluesKaj: even after I have selected a package and asked it to install it takes significantly long time
<Snowhog> lee_: Muon Package Manager finds audacious here just fine.
<lee_> Snowhog: weird, I wonder why some of us have issues?
<BluesKaj> I have Muon setup as an alias and it's path is in my nopasword list in the sudoers file , so it kaunches as a sudo user
<lee_> Snowhog: how many packges are listed in the total?
<Snowhog> lee_: And, Muon reports 36,495 packages available,1,238 installed, 0 upgradeable
<BluesKaj> err launches
<lee_> weird
<lee_> ubuntu Sotware center is stating that there is over 55k
<lee_> Snowhog: have you compared tht to Ubuntusoftware?
<BluesKaj> jamil_1, could be a depends search that's slowing it down, alright
<jamil_1> BluesKaj: how do you add it to nosudoers list ?
<Snowhog> lee_: I don't have Ubuntu Software center installed. I utilize Muon, so there is Muon Software Center, and it, unlike Muon Package Manager, doesn't show figures.
<jamil_1> Also, Dolphin/samba are behaving oddly
<jamil_1> I share a folder and allow guest acess but if I check again, guest access is disables
<lee_> Snowhog: does it have ffmgthumbnailer?
<jamil_1> disabled
<avihay> my usage expiriance with package managers: kpackagekit: "I'm installing some stuff, just so you know." <after a long while> "I'm installing some stuff, just so you know." <clicks on the MOAR info button> "Look, I have a shiny bar that moves backwards and forwards, backwards and forwards, hows that for more info! ps, there was some error. I might have written it to a log file, might not have, I'll let you figure it out yoursellf, because I have a shiny
<avihay> progress bar I need to animate! backwards and forwards backwards and forwards..." muon: "I'm installing package x now, and at y% of total" <after a while> "I'm installing package z now, and at 20% of total" <after a long while> "I'm installing package z now, and at 20% of total, oh, I'm not telling you anything else, you can't close me nicely, and if you kill me, my subprocesses are still going to run wild and do their own thing and lock the package
<avihay> managment system untill you go around and release them yourself, manually, and go figure out how to do that on your own" synaptic:"look, I'm ugly, and I might not be the brightest lamppost in the street, but I'm gonna help ya find 'em packages, then we gonna sit in the shade and watch apt doing all the hard work" apt (from within synaptic): "looksee here, I've seem to have failed to install something previously (It was the issue that kpackagekit didn't
<avihay> show me), just run apt-get install -f and everything will be shiny again"<apt was right, and I guess, by proxy, so was synaptic>
<FloodBotK2> avihay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> avihay: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snowhog> lee_: ffmpegthumbnailer -- yes, it is listed in Muon Package Manager
<lee_> weird
<lee_> Snowhog: weird that didn't list in mine
<lee_> hmm how about video-studio
<lee_> oh.. package manager...ok..
<Snowhog> lee_: video-studio -- no. Must not be a package in the standard repositories.
<lee_> ah.. ok
<lee_> Snowhog: ahhh..  ok... that explains a few things
<lee_> Snowhog: that i couldn't link to
<lee_> Snowhog: untill i got ubuntu software center
<lee_> I wonder why they did that becaue 11.04 everthing was eid togeather...and Open shot does not function wellin the new ubuntu
<jamil_1> is there a reasonable file manager for kde ?
<lee_> and I didn't feel like having to load an entire seperate Desk top to run two things
<jamil_1> other than Dolphin
<yofel> konqueror
<Snowhog> lee_: Here, I have activated, Kubuntu software for (main) (universe) (restricted) (multiverse) as well as having active, Kubuntu updates for Important security, Recommended, and Unsupported. I have the medibuntu, Canonical partners, and Independent repos active as well.
<yofel> lee_: kpackagekit had it's issues (ok, it's not like muon doesn't, but anyway...) and like this it's more kUBUNTU style - as ubuntu has the SC and synaptic too
<lee_> Snowhog: i have the sec updates and had 2 of the 4
<keithzg> You know what *doesn't* have issues? aptitude ;)
 * keithzg is an old man
<BluesKaj> jamil_1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132821
<yofel> keithzg: would be nice... it doesn't support multiarch in oneiric since nobody cared about it :(
<lee_> yofel: Hmm I was more like having issues wih muon...
<yofel> lee_: then install apper if you want, that's kpackagekit
<keithzg> Wait, really? Aptitude doesn't support multiarch in the new release? That seems insane, that a commandline program that's the primary Debian package manager would lack something like that in a distro release . . . wow.
<lee_> ah apper is its new name
<yofel> keithzg: bug 831768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Oneiric) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<keithzg> Sounds to me more like multiarch just isn't ready for primetime yet...
<BluesKaj> keithzg,  aptiude isn't as usable as it once was ..apt-get handles dependencies etc just5 as well or better now
<yofel> yes, but it still only gives you one resolution, while aptitude lets you choose between different ones
<keithzg> BluesKaj has apt-get been seriously revamped since 11.04, then? That's what I'm on still (thanks to the update manager failing) and...
<yofel> as what apt-get tells me isn't necessarily what I want it to do
<keithzg> ahh, yofel hits it, that's what I was about to ask.
<keithzg> Sounds like if I can convince my main system to update to 11.10 the first thing for me to do is disable multiarch then.
<BluesKaj> multiarch works well hewre , but I'm on 64 bit
<kartick> when i start audacity 8 windows of audacity is opened autamatically? why????
<kartick> How can i solve the problem??
<keithzg> I'm on 64-bit as well, and I don't see what benefit I'd gain from multiarch (been running 64-bit fine for, what, 5 years now?)
<yofel> you need multiarch for skype and 32bit flash in oneiric
<yofel> although 64bit flash is in partner now
<keithzg> I just use skype on my phone, and I've always used 64-bit flash when I use flash at all.
<yofel> good, then feel free to disable multiarch
<yofel> which is what I did
<keithzg> Cool cool :)
<BluesKaj> yofel, what about flash sites like youtube etc, what's requirement there
<yofel> well, either use html5 or adobe-flashplugin, which in oneirc/partner is the flash11 64bit plugin
<yofel> *oneiric/partner
<keithzg> It's actually hard to exaggerate how glad I am that sites like youtube offer html5 these days.
<BluesKaj> I prefer not to use that "wrapper" for flash tho . so i'm sticking with multiarch
<keithzg> huh? it's just the 64-bit version of the plugin
<BluesKaj> there isn't enough HTML5 to make me drop flash
<yofel> BluesKaj: uhm, adobe-flashpugin is the 64bit native plugin
<keithzg> It's actually the one area that Adobe hasn't (usually) ignore Linux, we were in fact the first OS to get a native 64-bit plugin, ages ago.
<BluesKaj> yofel, then why does it try to install the the wrapper , when i choose the 64 bit native plugin
<keithzg> They didn't support it very well for a while, but that's another story.
<yofel> uhm, no idea?
<yofel> adobe-flashplugin:
<yofel>   Installed: 11.0.1.152-0oneiric1
<yofel> nspluginwrapper:
<yofel>   Installed: (none)
<FloodBotK2> yofel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> yofel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keithzg> haha the floodbots are flooding
<BluesKaj> yofel ,where does one disable multiarch ...removing it is impossible
<yofel> comment out the line in cat /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<yofel> er, s/cat//
<BluesKaj> ok yofel , thanks ..I looked that file earlier but didn't realize it's role in the package
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: ping
<keithzg> Hmm, getting the classic "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages. "
<cyberpala> hallo
<esmirlin> Hi guys, how can i know the <width> <height> of my netbook??? (just to install a splash theme)
<phunyguy_netbook> esmirlin: go to system settings->Display and Monitor
<phunyguy_netbook> should give you resolution of your display
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I
<coolian> Kmail is just broken. Akonadi should be thrown out the window and burned.
<coolian> Who let Kmail get so broken?
<CoJaBo> How do I turn off the Oneiric spam prompt that appears every 5 minutes?
<ronnoc> coolian: My understanding is that KMail worked fine and just the import from previous versions was borked. Is this incorrect?
<coolian> Yes, that would seem to be correct
<coolian> I have been using it since its inception.
<coolian> This is the first time I've had a problem...and there are many
<coolian> I cannot imagine this could have passed testing
<ronnoc> coolian: :/ it's a known issue I know. It should have never been released as is. The devs know this and have acknowledged the mistake.
<coolian> Akonadi has duped all of my mails. Does NOT pay attention to the "Offline" setting, errors out 100 times in a row...
<coolian> There are so many issues that it's ridiculous
<ronnoc> coolian: according to the KDE folks, KDE PIM is way under-staffed. I guess we should blame GMail?
<coolian> This is number one app...
<coolian> I just wish someone had been honest about testing.
<ronnoc> coolian: That's just whaI've been told...they need more manpower upstream
<coolian> It's embarrassing that this was released like this. Whoever gave it the stamp of approval needs to be removed from the project
<coolian> I used to code for the team
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: pong
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Soon be back
<ronnoc> coolian: the Kubuntu Devs have acknowledged the botch. Not much consolation, I know
<coolian> Nope. I have emails since 94...
<coolian> and they are now a mess.
<coolian> I did a backup, but akonadi keeps downloading emails and deleting them off of the server
<ronnoc> coolian: I've heard horror stories of the import process taking days
<ronnoc> I know it's a (THE?) major focus at UDS for the upcomming LTS
<lee_> eh does any one else have a non functioning K mix?
<keithzg_> have you made sure it's running? Last upgrade mysteriously stopped kmix from loading on session start for me.
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I tried following the instructions in the website for b43-fwcutter, but it doesn't work
<lee_> well, I don't think it ever ran it wasn't even listed beneath on the volume controll...but the funky matter is...gnome...Alsa seems to control everything lol....eh.. confused I am
<yofel> works fine here, what's the version of the kmix package?
<lee_> eh come to think of it..I never was able t launch it at all
<lee_> hmm how do I find the Kmix page data?
<yofel> page data?
<lee_> Oh wait..I get half the settings
<lee_> KMix
<lee_> Version 3.9
<lee_> Using KDE Development Platform 4.7.1 (4.7.1)
<lee_> Never mind, I guess we can no longer execute it seperatley.
<lee_> we have to click on the mixer on the where the speaker is at
<lee_> I really hate this new way they have it set up
<yofel> yeah
<lee_> I liked it better when we had the graphical inter face...check the item and that was that...but this method...confusing as hee
<lee_> hell
<lee_> plus it is leaving out my external mic settings
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: Bleah ok
<lee_> dang...
<tspg> Does some one got problems with the 11.10 release and phpmyadmin???
<TheEvilPhoenix> tspg:  phpmyadmin on your system, or using phpmyadmin in firefox or something?
<TheEvilPhoenix> tspg:  iirc, when you upgrade, you might need to reconfigure phpmyadmin
<tspg> in the sistem
<TheEvilPhoenix> did you try reconfiguring phpmyadmin?
<tspg> u mean by the web interface or  editing the files?
 * TheEvilPhoenix hasnt configured phpmyadmin on his local systems after an upgrade to 11.10
 * TheEvilPhoenix has known, though, that complete reconfigurations are sometimes necessary
<jamil_1> is there something equivalent of gwibber in kubuntu ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> !pm > tspg
<ubottu> tspg, please see my private message
<Torch> jamil_1: what is gwibber?
<tspg> and because phpmyadmyn i cant do  apt-get install upgrade  :(
<jamil_1> Torch: you can see social networks feed there
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: i've got a problem. I installed the b43-fwcutter thign, and now ifconfig -a doesn't even show my card
<jamil_1> Torch: it comes in ubuntu by default
<yofel> jamil_1: choqok would be one
<jamil_1> yofel: tried choqok but it didn't fit really well with kde
<tspg> Does any one know about this isue?
<yofel> hm, not sure then - there's a microblogging widget for plasma too
<jamil_1> yofel: I cant make it work though
<jamil_1> *to
<jamil_1> seems like a useless plasmoid
<yofel> haven't used it in a long time, I'm fine with choqok
<tspg> Does some one got problems with the 11.10 release and phpmyadmin? it cant even let me upgrade
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: does lspci show it?
<tspg> TheEvilPhoenix: so what do i have to do to configure it? :/
<TheEvilPhoenix> tspg:  did you install it with the phpmyadmin package?
<tspg> TheEvilPhoenix:  yep
<TheEvilPhoenix> tspg:  try dpkg --reconfigure phpmyadmin
<TheEvilPhoenix> er
<TheEvilPhoenix> sudo dpkg --reconfigure phpmyadmin
<tspg> TheEvilPhoenix:  ok let me try
<TheEvilPhoenix> tspg:  note though i can't make absolutely certain than that command will work.
<Torch> TheEvilPhoenix: you probably meant to write "dpkg-reconfigure"
<TheEvilPhoenix> Torch:  right...
<TheEvilPhoenix> tspg:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<TheEvilPhoenix> Torch:  i have that  bad habit sometimes >.>
<tspg> TheEvilPhoenix:  i did it  and now it says its not installed phpmyadmi wtf i just went  in side it with ma browseer hahah a
<TheEvilPhoenix> tspg:  try installing it then...
<TheEvilPhoenix> tspg:  sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin (if it says its not installed0
<TheEvilPhoenix> you might've just installed the files from their site
<kadoban> how do i enable 3 button emulation in kubuntu/kde/whatever?
<tspg> TheEvilPhoenix: should i install it directlly from sourceforge?
<TheEvilPhoenix> tspg:  not really
<TheEvilPhoenix> tspg:  install phpmyadmin via the package if it doesnt say its installed
<TheEvilPhoenix> if it is installed, try a reinstallation
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: yes, it does
<tspg> TheEvilPhoenix: the thing is i cant use apt-get instal or wot ever
<shlomy> Hi... a quick question: In Kubuntu, with the Task Manager (the name of the task bar widget), I noticed I can drag certain files from a file manager to an entry of some application, and then the application pops up so I can drop on it. But there are also files that I cannot drag to the task bar entry (i.e. nothing happens when I do). Can anyone help?
<shlomy> I tried, for example,two .c files - one of them could be dragged, the other could not
<tspg> TheEvilPhoenix: i dont understand why....   it says ,now when i tryed to intall it, that "it needs to be reinstaled, because it cant be founf a file for it"
<shlomy> Moving both files to the same directory does not make any difference, so I figured it should be some property of the file that specified whether it can be dragged to the task bar or not
<TheEvilPhoenix> tspg:  sudo apt-get reinstall phpmyadmin
<tspg> TheEvilPhoenix:  i tryed every thing..  even google haha but nothing... :/
<Wizard> whoa
<Wizard> hi ;)
<tspg> TheEvilPhoenix:  ok thx for the help men   i g2g to fix this xD
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: what driver is loaded?
<sorush20> I have a kontact problem here is the console output http://pastebin.com/H5buiABk
<sorush20> I get the crash which happens and kontact closes.
<shane2peru> ok, serious problem,  I try to print off my HP Laserjet 1022n, and it prints fine, however most of the text is really no readable at all.  I printed from LO
<shane2peru> I removed the printer and re-installed the printer, but no go, same results
<Snowhog> shane2peru: default .odt file??
<shane2peru> Snowhog: yes, just a regular .odt file, with Spanish text, which should have no bearing on the whole thing
<Snowhog> shane2peru: And I assume, that with the document open, the Spanish text displays normally?
<shane2peru> I think it has to do with the fact that last install I had printer problems, and did some stuff, and got if fixed, but don't rememeber what I did, but upgrade didn't do it well
<shane2peru> Snowhog: yep, displays on the screen fine
<shane2peru> Perhaps I installed hp-setup or hp-tools or something before the upgrade
<shane2peru> I vaguely remember something like that, and got everything working
<shane2peru> this type of thing always happens when I'm under the gun to get something printed and have to walk out the door.
<Snowhog> shane2peru: What is the result if you tell LO to print the document to a .pdf file, and then you open/print the .pdf document?
<RickKnight> Can someone point me to a kernel build howto for kubuntu/ubuntu 11.10> I need to add support for snd-pcm-oss module.
<shane2peru> Snowhog: let me try that too
<shane2peru> Okular prints out goobbled characters too, most are replaced with '''  in the word, and it didn't print the document as landscape. :(
<Snowhog> shane2peru: Sounds like a Locale issue then.
<shane2peru> and it isn't just where the áíéóú are it is normal words just show up like this:  No 's p'r' d'cir todo lo q'' ped's
<shane2peru> pretty tough to read.
<shane2peru> matter of fact looking at it, I see an á that printed out correctly, as well as an í and ó
<shane2peru> so, doesn't seem to be that, any way to completely clear all my printers and re-set them up?
<shane2peru> before I'm pretty sure I used hp-setup and installed the hp ppd file or something, any way to clear any of that?
<shane2peru> oddly enough I have crashed System Settings twice now messing with my printer setup.
<shane2peru> This is why I do clean installs, at least I'm not paranoid afterwards of everything that doesn't work
<shane2peru> dolphin has crashed on me twice today.
<shane2peru> make that three times.
<shane2peru> 4 times, I have system issues.  Arrrgh.
<shane2peru> guess I will do a clean wipe tonight, and re-install a clean system.  Upgrading is overrated.
<Snowhog> shane2peru: I have only upgraded a few times since moving to Kubuntu in 2007. I now, almost exclussively do fresh installations. I run three on my HP laptop - Kubuntu 11.04, Kubuntu 11.10, and Ubuntu 11.10.
<shane2peru> ok, beat the system, when to my wife's netbook, running 10.? with Oo.o 3.2 and opened my document and printed from her computer to my printer, and all is good
<shane2peru> her's always works, and she never let's me touch it, perhaps that is why it works
<shane2peru> Snowhog: I have done fresh installs for years, and don't know why I bother even upgrading
<shane2peru> ok, I'm going to start this install process before I walk out the door, gotta run
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: how do I find that out? Sorry for my delay, I had to leave
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: lsmod and see if b43 or wl is loaded
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I just thought of that, but I don't see any lsmod or wl
<Linkmaster> Daskreech: I mean b43 or wl
<Daskreech> Linkmaster: ok I thnk I'm really back now
<Daskreech>  what does modprobe b43 && lsmod | grep  b43 say ?
<licensed> can i change panel icon size? it's too big
<Torch> licensed: resize the panel
<Torch> licensed: the contents adjust
<licensed> Torch, yeah, but when i resize, task manager turns too small hehehe.. but thanks
<Guest67342> Daskreech: you still around?
<AndroidLoverInSF> how to open a folder with baoba in ubuntu 11.10?  seems it wont let me locate and pick a custom app anymore? what??!! did they cripple that?
<AndroidLoverInSF> nautilus
<Linkmaster> AndroidLoverInSF: right click on the file, then click on file properties, it'll change how the system interacts with certain file types
<AndroidLoverInSF> its a folder, but even now for either folder or file. it doesn't let you pick an app from whats installed. it has a list you Have to choose from, you cant just locate where baobab is and pick it. baobab isnt on the list even though its installed
<Linkmaster> AndroidLoverInSF: you have to pick 'custom' and it'll allow you to navigate through your file of custom installed applications
<AndroidLoverInSF> Linkmaster: there's no "custom" option anymore!, i only see Show other Applications, and baobab's not there, or "Find Apps Online" also not there.
<AndroidLoverInSF> are you on 11.10? do you see Custom option?
<gomiboy> AndroidLoverInSF: nautilus? is that gnome thing? You could have better luck in #ubuntu then... or just install kde, it's sooo much better :D
<Linkmaster> wait, this isn't KDE??
<Linkmaster> AndroidLoverInSF: I thought you were using dolphin, not whatever the heck the other DE's use
<AndroidLoverInSF> i do have kde also, its not bad, gnome remote desktop sharing is a bit less problematic, pros and cons to both, i go back and forth. sorry wrong channel. dolphin not bad either
<Linkmaster> Its all good, I just thought you were talking about Dolphin, not Nautilus =P
<AndroidLoverInSF> cool
 * Linkmaster tests in his gnome DE
<Linkmaster> AndroidLoverInSF: right click the file, hit 'open with' hit 'add' click the thing that says 'use a custom command' click browse, and it'll allow you to use whatever you are looking for
<Linkmaster> *hit 'open with' AFTER you hit properties
<RickKnight> I need to get oss support for a few of my games. The 11.10 kernel does not support oss. How do I recompile the 11.10 3.0 kernel. Can someone point me to a howto?
#kubuntu 2012-10-15
<GGon> wtf
<GGon> http://www.networkworld.com/community/facebook-bans-kde-application-deletes-photos
<TheLordOfTime> did you read the update?
<TheLordOfTime> http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/facebook-restores-access-and-uploaded-photos-
<dj_segfault> Hi.  I just upgraded KDE to 4.9.2 as shown in the topic, and now Muon updater and Muon package manager are now gone!  Has anyone else seen that?  what can I do about it?
<OerHeks> dj_segfault, known issue > https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1037254
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1037254 in Kubuntu PPA "Update to KDE 4.9 uninstalls muon (with recommends set to off)" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> apt-get install muon muon-updater
<dj_segfault> Thanks, OerHeks
<OerHeks> have fun
<dj_segfault> That's... disappointing.
<OerHeks> solution doesn't work ?
<dj_segfault> The solution works, it's just disappointing that stuff like that happens.  I've been doing Linux for a very long time, and package management has always been an issue.  I  moved away from Red Hat and Fedora because rpm didn't have as good package dependency management, and because you needed so many third-party sources for multimedia etc that they started clashing.  Now I find that (1) Upgrading Ubuntu 10.04LTS to 12.0
<OerHeks> dj_segfault, maybe you can confirm this bug, not sure it helps, 12.10 is comming soon.
<dj_segfault> Oh, I'm proactive about bugs.  I already marked it as affecting me and subscribed to it, even though the problem is fixed
<dj_segfault> Overall, moving from ubuntu 10.04 to kubuntu 12.04 has been a positive experience (certainly more positive than dealing with Unity)  My biggest frustration is that keyboard shortcuts sometimes work and sometimes don't.  Like my keyboard shortcuts to go to the previous/next desktop work less than half the time.  And Alt-Tab to go though windows NEVER works, which means I have to keep clicking on windows to select them.
<monkeyjuice>    double tap mouse in the upper left corner
<dj_segfault> monkeyjuice: What is that supposed to do?
<monkeyjuice> show all open windows
<dj_segfault> Doesn't do anything for me, but there's a chance I disabled the "clicking in the corners" stuff
<dj_segfault> Hmm.  My main motivation for upgrading KDE was that I heard newer versions of konsole have a -display parameter, but that doesn't seem to be the case.  There's currently no way for me to launch a konsole on my second screen.
<monkeyjuice> maybe look into yakuake
<OerHeks> ctrl + F1 F2 F3 F4
<GGon> is there a setting to add transparancy to widgets?
<GGon> so they don't cover the entire background?
<GGon> nice. kopete contact widget
<GGon> that'll work :)
<home> excuse me
<home> but my beta image of kubuntu 12.10 is not working
<home> the internet is not working
<bazhang> !12.10 | home
<ubottu> home: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<home> the beta
<home> I ment
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that
<home> did
<home> bazhang: thank you :D
<aosama> hello everyone
<dniMretsaM> hi aosama
<aosama> is there a good starting point for developing KDE applications using JAVA
<simplew> i have isntalled kde in ubuntu and now when running kde, synaptic windows is with TOO BIG fonts, how can this be fixed?
<Jekyll> dj_segfault: It is the "--display" option.  See "konsole  --help-all"
<bux__> bonjour
<bux__> j'ai un probleme avec mon routeur
<bux__> je n arrive pas a me coonecter lorsque le reseau est en wifi n, AES
<bux__> si je repasse en b/g tkip ca fonctionne cependant..
<bux__> any clues ?
<FloodBotK1> bux__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hateball> !fr | bux__
<ubottu> bux__: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bux__> ?
<Prideth> Hi
<Prideth> I habe a Problem since the last update
<Prideth> The cursor jumps up and down
<Prideth> Do anybody know what I can do?
<Prideth> Anybody Tiere?
<Prideth> There
<Prideth> What can I do?
<lordievader> !patience | Prideth
<ubottu> Prideth: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<Prideth> Hm
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> I cannot find my network printer, is there a known issue with kde print config?
<Riddell> sivang: printer config tools have changed in quantal, is that what you're using?
<sivang> Riddell: let me cat /etc/lsb-release :)
<sivang> Riddell: using precisepenguling , but it worked now- I was on the wrong network albeit the UI could be improved immensly
<sivang> Riddell: :) it was a bit of guess work to be confident to click the right buttons, and there were some odd loooong URIs in the picture
<sivang> Riddell: luckily I clicked the right buttons eventually ;)
<Riddell> sivang: ah good, well it's all changed in quantal so maybe it'll be better there
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Smurphy> yo
<artao> verdammt! what the heck can I shut down under linux to maximize system performance
<artao> i don't know linux tasks/processes like i do windows
<artao> do i NEED akonadi or nepomuk running for instance?
<Smurphy> artao: depends on what you need the OS for. Workstation ?
<artao> i use the 3D software Blender, and in that do a good deal of smoke/fluid/particle simulations, and that can really bog down the system
<Smurphy> make sure you disable nepomuk then (it's the file indexing etc.).
<artao> like right now it's feeling .. "sluggish" .. even tho blender isn't running currently .... tho blender WAS recently shut down after some very very heavy computations
<Smurphy> akonady is just the resource stuff (addresses, calendar etc.). Should not use much.
<artao> aha! so disabling nepomuk is fine?
<maysara> Hi, How can I install vmware player 4.0.4 x64 on kubuntu 12.04?
<Smurphy> yep. The search will not go through/inside files then. You'll have to do a manual search on a fileysstem to find a file.
<Peace-> artao: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-low-fat-settings
<artao> frankly, i always turn off file indexing under windows too ... ... just wasn't sure if that's kosher under linux .. don't know how much Kubuntu "depends" on nepomuk
<artao> Peace-: that'll do what exactly?
<Smurphy> Peace-: That is cool. Didn't know it.
<Peace-> artao: disable some stuff of kde to boost kde
<artao> "some stuff" such as? ... i like having certain desktop effects =]
<Peace-> its' something +- like this http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/07/trick-faster-kubuntu/
<BluesKaj> Krusader has a great search vehicle that doesn't eat resources
<Peace-> artao: read the description fo the package
<Peace-> BluesKaj: btw i dont search
<Peace-> i filter
 * artao is reading
 * artao is actually making coffee now cuz he hears water boiling, ... then he'll read
<Peace-> filter bar on dolphin is nice
<Peace-> just enable it
<artao> the more i use Dolphin the more i like it
<BluesKaj> Peace-, actully I don't search much ..no need to
<artao> it recently got thumb-button-for-go-back support too YAY =D
<Peace-> artao: if you need here there is some other stuff http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/setkubuntuproperly/
<Peace-> now => work bye
<artao> kul thx
 * artao is still reading and will read more
<artao> =]
<maysara> guys
<maysara> How can I install vmware player 4.0.4 x64 on kubuntu 12.04?
<hateball> maysara: grab it from vmware and follow the instructions provided by them
<NJL> hey guys, how do I get the option to disable the touchpad when a mouse is plugged into my laptop again?
<NJL> the option used to be available in synaptic but it's not there anymore
<hateball> NJL: do you have synaptiks installed?
<NJL> hateball: yep
<NJL> that's what I meant actually
<hateball> NJL: well if you alt+f2 and type touchpad you should get the config for it
<NJL> hateball: yep, and it has no option to disable now
<NJL> hateball: it used to
<hateball> NJL: which version are you running? of Kubuntu
<NJL> um 12.04 I think?
<NJL> kde 4.8.5
<hateball> and you're actually opening synaptiks and not "touchpad" config?
<NJL> yep
<hateball> well does it have any options at all? :D
<NJL> waaaaaait
<NJL> ok, I was wrong
<NJL> :D
<hateball> ;)
<NJL> I was doing touchpad config
<NJL> hateball: thanks :)
<maysara> hateball: I found this http://www.vmware.com/pdf/vmware_player40.pdf
<maysara> hateball: then I used this command sh VMware-Player-4.0.4-744019.x86_64.bundle --gtk
<maysara> but I got this: sh: 0: Can't open VMware-Player-4.0.4-744019.x86_64.bundle
<hateball> maysara: and you're in the directory where you've downloaded it?
<maysara> oh I missed that ^^"
<hateball> it might also be possible that it needs bash and not dash. so it's probably best to chmod +x the script, and run it with ./VMblahblah
<simplew> i have installed kde in ubuntu and now the synaptic window appears with TOO BIG fonts, how can this be fixed?
<avihay> simplew: try to mess around with gtk+ in application appearence in system settings
<simplew> avihay: what app do i run to do that?
<avihay> kde's system settings
<avihay> forgot it's real name
<simplew> avihay: hu? theres no entry to config gtk sets
<lordievader> simplew: Command for System Settings is "systemsettings"
<simplew> lordievader: i know, but theres no gtk entry
<lordievader> simplew: System Settings -> Application Appearance -> GTK+
<simplew> lordievader: and is set to sans size 8
<lordievader> Or at least that is what I think avihay means.
<simplew> this can be solved but is needed to run systemsettings as root, since synaptic runs as root
<simplew> theres something very wrong in kde, the file ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list was created as root,  also the file ~/.kde/share/config/kwriterc  was also created as root, there is not possible to store the user configurations and it keeps getting a warning about it
<apachelogger> simplew: chown -Rv $USER:$USER $HOME
<apachelogger> also you should not run gui applications using sudo
<simplew> apachelogger: so what doyou recommend when i need to run dolphin as root
 * apachelogger argues that one does not need to do that
<apachelogger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Graphical_sudo
<apachelogger> simplew: oh, btw that chown needs to be run using sudo ;)
<Prideth> Hi can anybody help me?
<bazhang> with what Prideth
<Prideth> I have two problems. First the akonadi prozesses always use so much CPU that I have 100% CPU usage
<Prideth> It only works if I kill all akonadi prozesses
<barbadillo> hi all, I have 2 package maintanance applications, muon and apper, which one should I remove?
<Prideth> I use muon
<bazhang> !find akonadi
<ubottu> Found: akonadi-backend-mysql, akonadi-dbg, akonadi-server, libakonadi-dev, libakonadiprotocolinternals1, akonadi-backend-odbc, akonadi-backend-postgresql, akonadi-backend-sqlite, akonadi-kde-resource-googledata, libakonadi-perl (and 12 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=akonadi&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<barbadillo> Prideth, so I can remove also kpackagekit?
<Prideth> Muon is the one that is standart in kubuntu
<Prideth> My problem is if I don't kill akonadi fast, I can not do anything because it is too slow
<bazhang> Prideth, what do you need it for. why not disable it
<Prideth> Yeah but it should work. I had the same problem some time ago and it disappeared then
<AndChat-462336> And since the last update my external monitor does not work
<AndChat-462336> When I then go to the grafical settings from nvidia it says that the xserver is not working but when I want to start it, it says that the server is already running
<Prideth> Anybody know what I can do?
<Prideth> Hm
<BluesKaj> Prideth, disable akonadi server , type akonadi in the kmenu search and the the server will show
<BluesKaj> to disable akonadi , that is
<Prideth> And with the server?
<Prideth> Xserver
<BluesKaj> Prideth, You can disable akonadi in system settings>startup&shutdown>service manager , nepomuk search module (tied to akonadi), uncheck that.Then in session mangement , check "restore previous session" and add akonadi, nepomuk to the "applications to be excluded from sessions" text .
<BluesKaj> Prideth, didn't see your nick change , and question about the Xserver
<BluesKaj> Prideth, run sudo lshw -C video , so we can figure which driver is needed
<Prideth> OK it works again I have rewritten the xconf file
<Prideth> But thanks for help
<Prideth> Maybe one more question
<BluesKaj> ok
<Prideth> I have a notebook. How can I adjust the brightness and the energieoptions? In the settings it do not work
<BluesKaj> Prideth, sorry I have the same problem with my laptop and it's settings don't stick either and i don't know the solution .
<Prideth> OK :) I thought it is only my problem^^
<BluesKaj> lunchtime ..BBL
<Prideth> :)
<nemesis_> HEllo
<nemesis_> All
<simplew> cant move icons in plasma panel, when i try to move the icon position with the mouse i get this message: Klauncher said: 'preferred' unknown protocol,   anyone knows whats this?
<simplew> Why in kubuntu the kde desktop icons are removed???
<simplew> for nVidia Optimus laptops is still needed to install bumblebee? or is already handled in kernel?
<tarkainis> ..............
<ptomblin_> Does anybody know why my weather widget won't update sometimes if I'm using the NOAA feed?
<ptomblin_> I switch to the Wetter.com feed, but it's only for 2 days.
<jazz> Hallo Leute. Ich hab da ein Problem mit Kubuntu, genauer gesagt mit meiner Soundkarte. Folgendes: Lang ging alles gut, jedoch scheinen sich nun meine beiden Soundchips innerhalb des Rechners nicht mehr zu verstehen.
<jazz> Ich habe eine X-Fi, dessen normale Stereobuchse ich nutze, und leider noch einen Soundchip innerhalb meiner ATI-Grafikkarte. Der Default war lange Zeit die Wiedergabe über die X-Fi und soll es auch immer noch sein. Nun stellt PulseAudio (Kubuntu 12.04) sich intern aber stets (nach booten oder nach manueller Korrektur via Systemeinstellungen) wieder auf den ATI-Chip um, sodass der Sound an meinen Kopfhörern nur noch verzerrt ankommt.
<jazz> Dies findet bei Spielen (z.B. Minecraft) und Videowiedergabe statt. Bei YouTube oder manch anderen Spielen jedoch nicht, bzw selten.
<jazz> Hat da jemand eine Ahnung?
<jazz> Is here any english-speaking supporter present, so that I reformulate my german question in english?
<dniMretsaM> I speak english
<dniMretsaM> I can attempt to help you
<dniMretsaM> jazz ^^^
<jazz> dniMretsaM: Hello. Please give me just a minute to translate
<dniMretsaM> ok. will do
<jazz> dniMretsaM: I have a problem with the soundplayback on my computer running Kubuntu 12.04. For month everything worked just fine (like everyone says) but now it seems that the soundchip in my ati videocard (displayport) interfers with the X-Fi soundchip i'm normally using. My default configuration is using the stereojack of my X-Fi and nothing else. But when I'm now booting, my systemsettings say the ATI-Card is the default sound-device
<jazz> takes no effect. If I reboot or reopen the Syssettings are again as discribed above. (to be continued...)
<jazz> dniMretsaM: The symptom of this mismanagedment is distorted sound via stereojack/X-Fi.
<Guest80931> Hello all!  Is it possible to link a bash script in the KDE Menu? I want to execute a simple bash script by just clicking on an icon in the KDE  Menu. Is this possible?
<dniMretsaM> jazz: one minute
<jazz> dniMretsaM: of course
<dniMretsaM> jazz: do you use ALSO or PulseAudio?
<dniMretsaM> ALSA*
<jazz> The default-configuration which is, I think, PulseAudio
<jazz> dniMretsaM: The default-configuration which is, I think, PulseAudio
<dniMretsaM> ok. the one solution I know of is ALSA, only
<dniMretsaM> I can see if I can find something else
<jazz> I used alsa-only back on 10.04 but i hoped i can bypass removing PA and setting up ALSA again.
<dniMretsaM> jazz: you might be able to do something with pavucontrol. I'm not sure. but I have to go, sorry
<jazz> dniMretsaM: bye and thank you
#kubuntu 2012-10-16
<simplew> when i try to in KDE move an icon from place in plasma panel i get an erro message saying that the protocol preferred is inknown, how can this be fixed?
<dahlia> kubuntu 12.04 LTS 32 bit cd iso is too big to fit on a cd-r
<dahlia> its 703 mb and cd-r is 700 mb
<Corodius> ya, as of 12.04 they are changed to dvd images
<dahlia> says cd on web page
<dahlia> on download page
<Corodius> oh maybe it was 12.10 sorry
<Corodius> yeah the 3mb is no problem, will burn onto a cd-r
<dahlia> no it doesnt
<Corodius> If it doesn't try burning to a dvd then
<Corodius> no big deal :) iirc i burnt mine to a dvd fine
<dahlia> trying that
<Corodius> I can't remember if it was 12.04 or 12.10 but I know the standard "cd" installer was being changed to dvd due to size issues
<Corodius> which is why I burnt to a dvd at the time :)\
<OerHeks> current 12.10 beta is just under 1 Gb .. you can still put it on a 1 gb stick
<Corodius> ya, stick or dvd whichever is more convenient to you :)
<dahlia> I had 11.10 and after I did a apt-get dist upgrade the nvidia stuff got all borked up so I tried kde mint and it was hopelessly bug-ridden so now im installing kubuntu 12.04 in another partition *crosses fingers*
<Corodius> good luck :) I hope it goes well :D
<dahlia> me too. Im surprised mint was so buggy after all the hype I heard
<Corodius> ya, I have heard all the hype, but was not too impressed with it either tbh
<Corodius> tis why I am back to Kubuntu :D
<dahlia> woulnt have tried it except the dist-upgrade messed everything up so bad it scared me off
<Corodius> ya, that bit kinda sucks :S would be good to know why that messed up, it shouldn't. But we all know things can :D haha
<dahlia> I do a lot of gaming and graphics and all the opengl stuff was borked, I think it was in the x stuff somewhere
<dahlia> kwin kept freezing up
<Corodius> ouch :S never a good outcome for sure. By an outside chance, you didnt have x-swat or xorg-edgers ppa enabled before the upgrade did you?
<dahlia> dont think so, Ive never heard of them
<Corodius> ya, you would not then hehe, you would know if you did. :) they are ppas for latest and possibly unstable releases for drivers and xorg respectively
<dahlia> well I installed 12.04 LTS and it fails on K display manager at startup
<dahlia> fresh install
<Corodius> hmm
<dahlia> I did select download updates when I was installing
<Corodius> k, first, are you using a seperate partition for /home?
<dahlia> no
<Corodius> k, rules that out
<Corodius> downloading updates *shouldn't* matter, but perhaps it would be best to not select it, to rule that out aswell
<dahlia> I think the ubuntu nvidia stuff upstream is borked
<Corodius> well, I have no problem with it, either before or after installing the closed drivers
<dahlia> I had problems with it on both mint and when updating 11.10 kubuntu
<Corodius> unless it is a conflict with your card, but one would think the live installer would fail aswell, uses the same drivers as the desktop before closed source
<Corodius> but, it *is* possible
<dahlia> 8600gt
<dahlia> been using with various linux systems for a couple years now, including kubuntu 11.10
<Corodius> you get a text terminal to login yea?
<dahlia> ya
<Corodius> try logging in and doing sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Corodius> then restart
<Corodius> that will install the closed source drivers
<dahlia> k
<dahlia> then sudo nvidia-xconfig also?
<Corodius> the apt-get install should configure it all, but if it doesnt work then ya, do that aswell
<dahlia> nope, fails on both
<Corodius> any error messages?
<shaju> no
<dahlia> no
<shaju> i mean i am a novice in chat
<dahlia> no vice? pity :/
<Corodius> haha that helps ^_^ lol always good when that happens. so the apt-get update fails? sounds like no network connection, possibly due to using wifi? which is definitely harder
<dahlia> the update didnt fail
<dahlia> the network works fine
<Corodius> ok cool
<dahlia> it downloaded and installed
<dahlia> the x wont work
<Corodius> so the nvidia-current install is what failed?
<Corodius> aaaah
<Corodius> right
<Corodius> right
<FloodBotK1> Corodius: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dahlia> the nvidia-current installed ok
<Corodius> sorry haha, and woops ^_^
<dahlia> over zealous flood bot?
<Corodius> I will have to be more careful with my fast typing ^_^ lmao. Ya, very lol
<dahlia> well I would consider truing to install without download updates selected, but then I'd be afraid to ever update
<shaju> why silent
<Corodius> it would be worth a try, to at least rule that out
<dahlia> k
<shaju> welcome
<shaju> welcome dahlia
<dahlia> ty shaju
<shaju> i think i have intervened in yr converse
<shaju> disconnecting
<dahlia> Corodius I installed without checking download updates and the third party stuff and x server started when I rebooted
<dahlia> but now I bet its using a basic driver and opengl wont work
 * dahlia needs opengl
<Corodius> ok no worries
<Corodius> next, we will try just the drivers themselves
<Corodius> nothing else
<Corodius> and we will also use the very latest drivers
<Corodius> from terminal, enter these: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<Corodius> then: sudo apt-get update
<Corodius> then goto the "Additional Drivers" option under "System" on KDE
<dahlia> oh I installed nvidia-current already
<dahlia> had this window covered :/
<Corodius> haha no worries, so it worked ok?
<dahlia> seems to so far
<dahlia> is the ppa one different?
<Corodius> it is, they are the very latest drivers from nvidia in that ppa
<Corodius> but, if it is working, then should be ok :)
<dahlia> oh I think mine uses the 173 stuff which hasnt been updated for a while
<dahlia> 8600gt
<Corodius> it sounds to me like the latest open source drivers are the problem
<dahlia> could be
<Corodius> so, you should be fine with updates and such, as you are on the nvidia drivers now.
<dahlia> do the open source ones do acceleration?
<dahlia> I also thought I heard there was an escalation bug in the closed ones
<dahlia> ty for help :)
<Corodius> open source do acceleration, if it works properly with your card. Often times, no lol. The escalation bug is possible, not sure on that one. also, no problems at all. :) Happy to help :D
<dahlia> :)
<dahlia> well all was going smooth and then synergyc keep segfaulting just like this: http://synergy-foss.org/spit/issues/details/3074/  so I copied the synergyc executable from my 11.10 install and it works now
<mat619> Morning! Since I rather often use a mac at home currently, I'm thinking about modifiying my Kubuntu 12.04 workstation here to a more "macified" UI - just for the sake of unified usability/workflow. That brings me to a few questions:
<mat619> a) What files do I have to backup to restore my current state of KDE4, in case I mess up this experiment? Is ~/.kde sufficient?
<mat619> b) What modifications can you guys recommend to "macify" KDE4 a bit? Window button arrangement etc. speaks for itself, but I'm rather thinking of dock, global menu...?
<lordievader> mat619: In .kde all of the kde config files are stored, however you are going to mess with themes, so unless you also need to edit the config files I would just backup the config files you edit. For the theme, I couldn't quickly find an mac one, but it is probably available here: http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=9
<lordievader> mat619: Oh well this looks like it: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Leo-like-bespin+pack?content=118823
<mat619> lordievader: thanks so far, I'll definitely not mess with existing themes, therefore .kde will do
<mat619> lordievader: regarding the theme I'm not really thinking about looks, rather behavior/workflow - KDE4 itself looks quite good as it comes out of the box in 12.04 :)
<lordievader> mat619: It was just an example, there are quite a few themes on kde-look, so check it out.
<mat619> lordievader: yup, already on it
<mat619> But especially regarding docks I'm sorta confused by all the different options. I've used cairo and awn years ago and haven't been really happy with both - turned out to be quite unresponsive and therefore annoying... dunno if they've changed to the better, any experiences?
<mat619> And I couldn't find a global menu mod that people safely recommend as of now, all seem to be in beta state
<oquidave> hello
<oquidave> how do i give a certain user rights to shutdown and restart the pc
<Peace--> oquidave: system settings
<Peace--> oquidave: search box => shutdown
<oquidave> i've asterisk pbx server running and i've writtena dialplan/prog that restarts the pc
<oquidave> Peace--: okay
<Peace--> oquidave: => login screen
<oquidave> Peace--: serach box? i can't see one
<shadeslayer> top left
<Peace--> shadeslayer: top right
<shadeslayer> ah yes
<Peace--> oquidave: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/10/16/plasma-desktopx29986.png
<oquidave> Peace--: oh i think to need to add that am switched to the ubuntu with gnome...however i've kde too...but i thought it's a general linux qn
<oquidave> Peace--: perhaps via cli or so
<Peace--> oquidave: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/10/16/plasma-desktopN29986.png
<oquidave> Peace--: really looks simple, but i think i can login using kde and configure it this way
<FlyingElvis> hello...im a recent convert from windows, currently using ubuntu, and im pretty comfortable with it, but im interested with kubuntu, how does it compare to ubuntu
<shadeslayer> FlyingElvis: pretty much the exact same thing except with KDE :)
<FlyingElvis> yes...and is KDE easy to use?
<FlyingElvis> compared to unity?
<shadeslayer> do you find it easy to use?
<FlyingElvis> unity is easy for me
<Peace--> FlyingElvis: easy ? that's is an opinion
<shadeslayer> FlyingElvis: it really depends on whether you find it easy to use
<FlyingElvis> KDE looks "flashier" to me from the youtube vids ive seen
<shadeslayer> you can turn down the flashy-ness ;)
<Smurphy> FlyingElvis: Unity is preventing you from doing the things like you want to. If you are a windows user type (e.g. used to do what the system tells you to do), stick to it. if you want to be able to tell the system what to do - you can try KDE.
<FlyingElvis> i see
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<FlyingElvis> <just switched from ubuntu to kubuntu :)
<hateball> FlyingElvis: yay
<andreas> hi guys i got a little problem maybe someone can help me .... im using Kubuntu right now and after entering my password the desktop shows up and everything loads up just as it should.
<andreas> But then a little messagebox appears (with a little "X"  top-left) telling me this: Invalid option; -session
<andreas> Still everything works fine but this is just annoying :)
<zizi> ηι
<zizi> hi
<andreas> hey
<zizi> i just lost an libreoffice file because kubuntu crashed
<andreas> sry for that
<zizi> i cheked my home folder for .libreoffice folder to recover it but nothin happend
<zizi> to folder doesnt exist
<zizi> can i do somethin to recover it
<zizi> ?
<andreas> just readin through the web ...  have already looked up for  .libreoffice/3/user/backup?
<zizi> yeap
<andreas> hmm is the file just broken or completely deleted ?
<andy__> Hey guys , some linuxgeeks around here who can help me out with a noob problem ? :)
<lordievader> !ask | andy__
<ubottu> andy__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<andy__>  i got a little problem maybe someone can help me .... im using Kubuntu right now and after entering my password the desktop shows up and everything loads up just as it should.
<andy__> But then a little messagebox appears (with a little "X"  top-left) telling me this: Invalid option: -session .
<andy__> thx
<barcode> Hi, I want to be able to switch between 2 desktops, but there is nothing on the taskbar. How do I get it back? I looked on the gadgets list but it doesn't seem to be there.
<SIR_Taco> barcode: add the 'Pager' widget to your taskbar
<lordievader> barcode: You are looking for the pager, it is under the widgets.
<barcode> oh, pager. thanks.
<barcode> got it
<SIR_Taco> barcode: also, CTRL F1 , F2, F3, etc. switches between virtual desktop 1, 2, 3, etc
<barcode> hmm. The two windows I have open are on the second as well as the first.
<SIR_Taco> barcode: right-click on your taskbar, select taskbar settings, and there is an option for 'only show windows from current desktop'
<barcode> great
<andy__> after login and while everything is loading i get this  message from  Xserver :   Invalid option: -session  .... can someone tell me what to do ?
<Riddell> KDE plasmoid tutorial and getting involved tutorial still to go on ada lovelace day http://community.kde.org/AdaLovelaceDay/2012
<sburjan`> hello. I have a problema with Kubutnu 12.04. My top bar (the one with close, minimize, maximize) has disappeared. Even after reboot
<Peace-> sburjan`: nice
<Peace-> sburjan`: rm  ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<Peace-> then
<Peace-> sburjan`: ALT F2  => type : kwin --replace
<andy_> <andy__> after login and while everything is loading i get this  message from  Xserver :   Invalid option: -session  .... can someone tell me what to do ?
<Guest28312> after login and while everything is loading i get this  message from  Xserver :   Invalid option: -session  .... can someone tell me what to do ?
<Peace-> Guest34982:  sure
<Peace-> Guest34982:  reboot , use the kernel recovery => at the first menu choose drop to shell o root sheel
<Peace-> then sudo adduser newuser
<Peace-> then
<Peace-> sudo adduser newuser admin
<Peace-> a new user will be created and so you can use that
<Peace-> have you installaned a new kubuntu and you have used the same user name but you have changed thepassword ?
<Peace-> Guest34982: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/recoveryc.jpeg?w=630&h=465
<Peace-> Guest34982: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/aukckf6e.jpeg here there drop to root shell
<Peace-> netroot i guess is an old name btw you need to get the shell
<Peace-> that's enough
<andy__> anyone ?
<genii-around> andy__: If you just state to the open channel what issue you may be having with your Kubuntu, someone may know how to assist.
<SIR_Taco_> genii-around: Peace- answered andy__'s question, while andy__ was known as Guest34982 above ^
<genii-around> Ah, good then.
<BarkingFish> Guys - can someone help me? How do I know whether I'm on a 32 or 64 bit version of kubuntu?
<BarkingFish> I'm trying to download some code folding software, and it's offering me 64 bit as a default
<SIR_Taco_> BarkingFish: in konsole, type: uname -a
<SIR_Taco_> BarkingFish: if it says x86_64, you're on 64-bit
<BarkingFish> looks like 32 bit then
<BarkingFish> the end of that line says i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<SIR_Taco_> yes, then 32-bit
<Guest74135> Hello!  I've just updated to 12.04.1 and I'm trying to reconfigure my middle button to paste.  Nothing in the System Settings app seems to globally set this behaviour, does anyone have any suggestions of where else to look?
<dmatt> Guest74135: middle button works as paste by default for all text you highlighted
<Guest74135> dmatt, I've tried, but it middle-clicking brings up a menu (where I *can* choose to paste, but...).
<dmatt> Guest74135: are you on Kubuntu? what application are you in?
<Guest74135> Yes, Kubuntu 12.04.1 and this occurs on konsole and Firefox, at the least.
<Guest74135> Chrome doesn't even bring up a menu (this is trying to paste into the location bar), the middle-click is ignored.
<dmatt> Guest74135: did you press CTRL-C before?
<Guest74135> dmatt: Since I mostly work in Unix, no.  I click-drag to select text, I can see it in Klipper, but I can't paste it back into my terminal session like I could with Kubuntu 10.04.4.
<dmatt> Guest74135: i have up-to-date 12.04 and it works correctly as in 10.04, something is wrong in your setup
<Guest74135> dmatt: Okay, do you have any suggestions on where to look?  I'm okay with digging around in X11's conf files, but I'm not sure where to start looking.
<dmatt> Guest74135: I am looking around, because I remember setting some mouse based shortcuts in past but do not see it straight away right now
<Guest74135> dmatt: Thanks, I appreciate your taking a look.  If you do find anything, I'm happy to experiment.
<dmatt> Guest74135AFK: it in settings/WIndows bahaviour/windows bahaviour/actions for window - choose activate and send click (text might be little bit different, mine is localised so i am guessing)
<Guest74135AFK> Okay, let me look.
<Guest74135AFK> The middle button action is already "activate & pass click".
<Guest74135AFK> dmatt: That's for the "Inactive Inner Window" pane.
<dmatt> try to change it, save than change it back and save
<Guest74135AFK> Okay
<Guest74135AFK> dmatt: Changed, "Apply"ed, changed back to "activate & pass click", re"Apply"ed, but it still raises a menu in konsole and Firefox.
<calwig> hi, so I have an x64 SU1400 intel processor
<calwig> and I would like to know if kubuntu will work on it
<calwig> here is what the Alternate CD install says: 64-bit PC (AMD64) alternate install CD Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead.
<calwig> its not AMD its intel, its compatible right?
<BarkingFish> Evening all.  Got a problem this end - I've installed KDENlive and it says it's missing a dependency which I need for "previewing my DVDs" - something called Xine.  I've checked precise and we don't have xine packaged.
<BarkingFish> Any ideas?
<genii-around> calwig: Yes. "amd64" just means 64 bit ( AMD was the first to make them is all )
<genii-around> !info xine
<ubottu> Package xine does not exist in precise
<genii-around> Hm
<calwig> I should have done this in the first place then ok, thanks genii-around
<dmatt> Guest74135AFK: rightclick cashew/desktop setting/mouse actions :)
<BarkingFish> genii-around, lemme run through the setup again and see if I can screenshot this, just to make sure I'm not looking for the wrong package.
<Guest74135AFK> dmatt: that Middle-Button Mouse Action was already "Paste".  I tried setting it to something else, Applyed, set it back to Paste, reApplyed, still nothing.
<Guest74135AFK> I think I'm cursed. :-)
<dmatt> Guest74135AFK: i think your setting is OK, but something else is getting in the way... did you try any other non kde-gui way of setting it or dou you have any other desktop environment installed?
<calwig> genii-around: kubuntu-12.04-dvd-amd64.iso  this version can be used with x64 then?
<genii-around> calwig: Yes.
<calwig> its 3.2Gb
<Guest74135AFK> dmatt: No, I've been trying GUI-only solutions.  I don't think I have any other desktop env installed.
<calwig> or of course the desktop version kubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<calwig> ok coolers
<calwig> gonna dl now
<BarkingFish> genii-around, http://imgur.com/20FXD - I think i might be looking for the right package, unless it's a lib or something I'm missing
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Did you install kdenlive from repositories?
<BarkingFish> xine according to apt-get on the command line says it has no installation candidate
<BarkingFish> yes
<dmatt> Guest74135AFK: whay were you doing when it first failed to work correctly?
<BarkingFish> i'm thinking of just hiccuping the release for Quetzal and upgrading now
<BarkingFish> just can't remember how to do it :)
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Perhaps try installing xine-console
<BarkingFish> xine-console has gone in, i'll restart the kdenlive setup and have another go, genii-around :)
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Hopefully it will have installed whatever libraries kdenlive is looking for
<patrickw> sorry for obvious question, but is this the right place to ask support type questions for kubuntu? i have an external HDD that won't mount.
<BarkingFish> big no on that, genii-around - kdenlive is still asking for xine
<patrickw> ?
<genii-around> BarkingFish: It seems the package which it is looking for should be xine-ui
<genii-around> patrickw: Correct place to ask.
<BarkingFish> patrickw, when you say it won't mount, are you getting any errors from it?
<genii-around> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<patrickw> yes of course
<BarkingFish> ah, got that on install now genii-around :)  Thank you
<patrickw> i'm running kubuntu 11.10
<genii-around> patrickw: If you are getting some error when trying to mount it, what the error says might help us
<patrickw> i was doing an rsync backup from my external hdd to a seagate external HDD, which I cancelled half-way through, then unmounted the disk, but I think my laptop disk drive was full when I did this. I have deleted some space now, but the external HDD won't remount
<patrickw> i can see it in dolphin and the like
<patrickw> but it won't allow me to access it
<patrickw> i get the following error in dolphin when i try to access it:  An error occurred while accessing 'Seagate Backup Plus Drive', the system responded: The requested operation has failed.: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT (record 0). Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case
<genii-around> patrickw: Yes, unwritten/partly written data would mess up the file tables. etc.  If you still have Windows somewhere the best thing is to run CHKDSK on it from in there, reboot to Kubuntu and try accessing it again
<patrickw> i wiped windows when I bought the laptop to avoid the temptation of ever using it again. :(
<genii-around> patrickw: Alternately, make a bootable USB stick with Freedos and chkdsk on it, do it from that
<patrickw> that's an interesting idea/tip.
<patrickw> is there a way of just testing the disk via linux?
<calwig> All I can say is that Kubuntu on an Acer 1810TZ is holy Sh** fabulous. 1.3Ghz Core Duo, SU 1400 CULV super great low voltage, 128SSD.4GBRAM,HDMI, I get up to 8 hours on batt. Extremely cool LCD screen
<dmatt> patrickw: dou you need data on that inaccessible disk? if not, you just delete and recreate broken partition in Partition Manager and it shoul d be accessible again
<calwig> Tested the real voltage drain and I only consume 10W. Just the CPU and nothing else, not even the screen uses this much. Charging voltage 22-24W
<genii-around> patrickw: You can force it to be marked clean but that doesn't really fix the problem
<patrickw> dmatt: the data is not essential, it's just a bkup, but it would be good to keep if possible.
<patrickw> genii-around: how do i force it to be marked clean? what does that imply? that the computer mounts it, but that there is a problem the file tables?
<genii-around> patrickw: If you like I can pm a link to a bootable freedos usb image, you just dd it to a stick, put chkdsk on there
<dmatt> patrickw: if you have original disk available, you can make new backup to repaired partition... if not, follow the advice of genii-around
<patrickw> genii-around: thanks that disk sounds great
<patrickw> dmatt: thanks, but i'll try the repair route first
<patrickw> wow this is really helpful
<genii-around> patrickw:OK, give me a minute to put it on the public machine then I'll pm the link
<patrickw> thank you
<dmatt> patrickw: just be warned that backup migh/might not include things you expect to be there because you cancelled it at certain point
<patrickw> dmatt: understood
<patrickw> dmatt: there are folders in addition to the bkup on the disk. i'll just delete the back folder and do a clean rsync on it; it's the other stuff that while not essential would be nice to keep that i want to find
<genii-around> patrickw: The image is 32M so pretty small
<genii-around> patrickw: Then you grab a chkdsk version from http://users.telenet.be/imre/FreeDOS/  to put on the stick
<patrickw> genii-around: is there a particular version of chkdsk i should be grabbing?
<genii-around> I think chkdsk09.zip  ... the other ones called ckdsk I'm not sure if same program
<patrickw> genii-around: i just grabbed the latest version 092
<patrickw> ok
<genii-around> patrickw: I use this freedos image to do bios upgrades usually but it can be useful for many things
<artao> howdy. ... i seek guidance on linux CLI and underbelly please .. ... ... I'm using a program called Blender, and have several versions installed simultaneously in my $HOME$/bin/
<artao> i would LIKE to be able to run any given version from within CLI of any given directory
<artao> so ... i can create symlinks to each Blender verion, yes? and I would put them where? ... in /usr/bin/ ??? .... or /usr/share/bin/ ??? ... or where? such that typing, say, "blenderOscurart" anywhere in my system will run that specific version from my own $HOME$/bin/[blender version] .. .. ... ... .correct/
<genii-around> artao: Probably instead to put in /usr/local/bin   then add that path to your ~/.bash_profile PATH= line
<artao> i thought of that ... the problem there tho is that every version has the same executable name
<artao> i've never used symlinks as such you see .. nor am I familiar enough with the linux file system to know where to put a symlink to that it works as intended
<artao> =]
<dmatt> artao: you can define it also as bash aliases
<genii-around> artao: ln -s original-thing link-thing     like sudo ln -s /home/myname/bin/something /usr/local/bin/something
<artao> eh? what's taht?
<artao> okay .. so what genii-around said would allow me to run said bin/something from anywhere in the system?
<artao> i don't know what a bash alias is dmatt
 * artao is having fun with 'man ln'
<dmatt> you write command and bash translates it to different one, write alias into console and see what aliases system defined for you
<sburjan`> Hello. Why the Firefox interface looks so ugly in Kubuntu ? it looks like 15 years ago
<artao> alias .. .. the deuce you say!
<genii-around> sburjan`: Pretty much all non-Qt stuff will look like that. Can try using qtcurve
<genii-around> !info qtcurve
<ubottu> qtcurve (source: kde-style-qtcurve): Unified window decoration for KDE and GTK+ (meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.11-1 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 34 kB
<sburjan`> genii-around: KDE is very cool feature wise, but seems that apps don't look so nice. no effects there
<genii-around> sburjan`: Firefox and other apps which were made for GTK or other graphical backend will look different than native KDE apps. The qtcurve packages try to unify the look so it's not so horrible.
<artao> ZOMG!!! genii-around thank you! that was very helpful and i can now do exactly as i had set out to do =D
<artao> that'll make command-line rendering MUCH simpler
<genii-around> artao: Glad to assist
<sburjan`> genii-around: what should I do after I installed qtcurve ? I have installed it
<genii-around> sburjan`: Step 3 onwards at http://maketecheasier.com/install-qtcurve-in-kde/2010/03/29
<artao> oh yeah! one other question .... how can I set the priority of a process I start from the CLI ?? .. ... .. or better yet, where can I find a good list of the CLI options when running an executable .. things like '&' ......
<artao> ya know? you're absolutely right!! i SHOULD have another cup of coffee
<genii-around> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<genii-around> artao: As far as setting the priority, you can re-nice the process after it starts
<genii-around> ( alternately run it like: nice <number here> your-command-name-here --your-command-arguments    ) The numbers it uses is from -20 where thats highest priority to +20 where lowest priority
<genii-around> Giving something -20 though slows pretty much everything else to a crawl
<artao> kaythx
<davidpt> olá
<BarkingFish> #ubuntu
<BarkingFish> oops
<PrestoJeff> For those who might have been listening in earlier, the problem I had was that my trackball emulates the middle button, and 12.04 does not have the emulator by default.  I installed the gpointing-device-settings package, ran it, clicked on the enable button and voila!
<PrestoJeff> Middle button now emulated and now correctly pasting.
<tikey> hola
#kubuntu 2012-10-17
<BarkingFish> morning guys - anyone awake, I'm in need of help, thanks to my fiddling around with stuff I didn't fully understand.
<BarkingFish> I installed the proprietary driver for my nvidia GeForce 6200 graphics card using Jockey-KDE, and now my monitor on the inbuilt graphics card won't go above 50Hz resolution, which is way too low for me.
<BarkingFish> I'm a photosensitive epileptic, and at that level, I can clearly see the refresh. I need to get my monitor back to using whatever driver was there prior, but I don't know how to get rid of the driver I just installed :(
<BarkingFish> i'm using a GUI at the moment, but I had to pop a spare PCI graphics card in my PC so I could use the display
<BarkingFish> can anyone please help me?  Ideally, I need to get my monitor to refresh at 75Hz or higher - on the old driver, it would go to 80Hz.
<BarkingFish> sorry guys - lost my connection for a bit.  Can anyone please, please help me fix the problem I pasted up in here about 20 minutes ago?
<BarkingFish> At the moment, I'm on the verge of stripping the whole of kubuntu down and reinstalling.  If I can't fix it, and i can't get help to fix it, i reset and start again :)
<BarkingFish> i'm not gonna have unnecessary junk in my machine - a second graphics card is junk when there's one already built in :)
<genii-around> sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current      will probably do it
<BarkingFish> excellent :)  thank you.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SIR_Taco_> !bananasplit
<genii-around> Hm
<SIR_Taco_> darn...
<avihay> !bananasplit
<OerHeks> avihay, > http://sourceforge.net/projects/bananasplitter/files/
<avihay> thanks, I've expected ubottu to know that
<dniMretsaM> ok. my server is now configured to download Quantal via torrent whenever it appears online.
 * dniMretsaM considers having it automatically put on a USB stick automatically as well
<dniMretsaM> oops. wrong channel, lol
<gurrag> How can I set up a Chinese input method in Kubuntu?
<SIR_Taco_> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<CosmicB> I've told kde to 'show unmanaged windows on : Display containing the pointer' under system settings -> disp. and mon. -> multiple monitors . but still, new windows tend to pop up on my second monitor (the one _not_ containing the pointer) , has anyone run into that ?
<shadeslayer> CosmicB: KDE version?
<CosmicB> shadeslayer 4.8.5, kubuntu 12.04
<CosmicB> shadeslayer: I'm using a laptop, it got 2 monitors connected at work, mabye something get confused when I'm having the internal monitor while at home, but 2 external monitors at work (?)
<shadeslayer> CosmicB: could you try 4.9.2 from the PPA? Maybe your bug is fixed there?
<CosmicB> shadeslayer: yeah, I could always try that.
<shadeslayer> if it's not, please report a bug on bugs.kde.org :)
<CosmicB> I did try 4.9.2 before the weekend, but after upgrading to 4.9.2 i wanted to install kubuntu-full for some reason, it wouldn't install because of dependencie problems, som I ended up downgrading againn
<CosmicB> shadeslayer: yeah, will do :)
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> CosmicB: downgrading isn't really supported
 * shadeslayer looks why kubuntu-full isn't installable
<shadeslayer> hm, looks fine here
<CosmicB> shadeslayer: and you've got 4.9.2 in kubuntu 12.04 ?
<shadeslayer> yus
<CosmicB> shadeslayer downgrade went fine with ppa-purge ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && apt-get autoremove
<CosmicB> shadeslayer, but I'm gonna try a new upgrade, 4.9.2 was looking intereseting the 15 or so minutes I ran it
<shadeslayer> hmm ... well ... I'm just saying that downgrading isn't really supported ;)
<CosmicB> shadeslayer :p
<shadeslayer> so you can downgrade, but you might encounter unexpected behaviour
<CosmicB> su
<CosmicB> $3ssEnc3
<CosmicB> fuck
<CosmicB> there goes my favorite password
<bazhang> !language > CosmicB
<ubottu> CosmicB, please see my private message
<shadeslayer> *cough* language
<Tm_T> CosmicB: please watch your language
<CosmicB> yeah yeah, no offense ment. it's not everyday I wreck my pass by sending it into a public irc channel
<shadeslayer> that is exactly the reason why I don't use terminal irc clients like irssi :P
<CosmicB> shadeslayer: I'm not, I'm  using konversation
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> in which case, simply bad luck
<CosmicB> but I've been in gnome since around 2004, and in unity for the last year or so. haven't been in kde for a long time, it takes a while to get utsed to those small diferences in how it behaves :p
 * CosmicB is upgrading to 4.9.2
<ovidiu-florin> is there a way I can set up KMail to read the HTML and display the messages with all the html content?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: it should be configurable
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I foud a setting, to add an HTML toolbar
<ovidiu-florin> wich is very hard to click on, and by default it goes to plain text
<ovidiu-florin> how can I set the default view to be HTML
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<shadeslayer> lemme see
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: Settings > Configure KMail > Security > Prefer HTML to text
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: thank you
<shadeslayer> np
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<xevwork> I'm having an odd issue with X on Kubuntu 12.04.1 - When I leave my system on over night, most of the time when I get to it in the morning, the monitors won't get any signal from the graphics card.
<xevwork> It's an ATI 6950
<FlashDeluxe> hi! how can i open a .dmp file with linux? Is there a tool for it?
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, is that a compressed file , if so try unp
<FlashDeluxe> BluesKaj its a .dmp file, created by thunderbird (its crashing all the time) unp doesn`t know the format :-(
<hateball> what is the actual mimetype? file whatever.dmp
<hateball> FlashDeluxe: ^
<hateball> an extension does not a file make
<FlashDeluxe> MDMP crash report data
<FlashDeluxe> hateball ^
<hateball> Well what do you expect to do with it?
<hateball> it's not a human readable crash log
<FlashDeluxe> soo i guessed there was a program which makes it human readable?
<BluesKaj> .dmp files are windows dump files according google , very hard to read , unless you use visual studio
<FlashDeluxe> BluesKaj i guess with windows you got to use "windows debugging tools" thats the program where i read out minidumps, created by windows. But i thought there was soemthing for linux, too
<BluesKaj> FlashDeluxe, there might be a method , but like windows .exe files there's a problem using them in linux , I believe
<shadeslayer> from what I'm reading dmp is for windows dumps
<shadeslayer> not sure if there'll be a tool to parse them in Linux
<FlashDeluxe> Maybe there is no sense in reading windows dumps in linux^^
<shadeslayer> probably not
<BluesKaj> wine , maybe ?
<shadeslayer> well ... if windows has a tool to parse them, you could install wine, run the tool and read them
<shadeslayer> but imo that's just so much hassle >.>
<BluesKaj> yeah , I avoid wine , sooner deal with windows files on the windows drive
<FlashDeluxe> if anyone is interested: i could open it with winedbg
<BluesKaj> BBL
<danni> does any body know what the status is for synaptic drivers in 12.10
<genii-around> danni: There was an update just now
<danni> I found a package that lets synaptiks run
<genii-around> ( for kde-config-touchpad )
<danni> but there are options missing and without those options
<danni> 12.10 is unusable for me
<danni> (well without starting syndaemon from the command line)
<danni> two things really no option to disable touchpad while typing
<danni> and 2) no global shortcut for enabling disabling touchpad
<danni> are fixes for any of these planned before release?
<shadeslayer> I would suggest reporting bugs and adding them to the ISO QA tracker
<shadeslayer> that gives developers more visibility about pending issues :)
<lordievader> danni: There is a unity indicator for disabling the touchpad, this also offers a keyboard shortcut.
<shadeslayer> relevant URL : http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<danni> using KDE here
<danni> i don't think  a unity indicator is going to be much help
<lordievader> danni: It will, indicators work fine under kde.
<danni> ok
<danni> does anybody know the rational behind  the removed functionality?
<BluesKaj> just checking out xchat on windows
<danni> lordievader: do you know the name of the package?
<lordievader> danni: touchpad-indicator, not sure if you needed a ppa for it..
<tragopaparo> akouei kanas malakas?
<of> What package are you guys use for PPTP vpn connection? Does network-manager-kde work? I can't make it work
<shadeslayer> of: do you have the backported package from kubuntu backports?
<shadeslayer> I recently uploaded a new nm-kde which had support for vpn's and openconnect
<of> I installed kde 4.9 (Recent update)
<of> How can i upgrade the network-manager?
<shadeslayer> can you check if nm-kde is up to date?
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-networkmanagement network-manager-pptp
<of> already newest version.... I installed the kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> of: not sure then, can you report a bug on bugs.kde.org ?
<shadeslayer> maybe it gets solved with new nm-pptp?
<of> nah
<shadeslayer> I meant, maybe it's solved with nm-pptp 0.9.6.0-0ubuntu1 :)
<shadeslayer> but I can't be sure
<tragopaparo> poustaria oloi
<danni> is it possible to use dkms to patch a driver already in the kernel?
<of> shadeslayer, Is there any deb package of this version?
<BluesKaj> !gr | tragopaparo
<ubottu> tragopaparo: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<shadeslayer> kind of
<shadeslayer> of: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-pptp/0.9.6.0-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> you'll have to manually install the debs, but I'm not even sure if they'll install
<shadeslayer> or work as expected
<of> Already looking at that page... Perhaps i should apply the patch using dpkg-source?
<shadeslayer> if you have a launchpad account you can make a ppa and run backportpackage to backport that package for precise
<lawrence> hello
 * BluesKaj avoids NM , except on wifi
<shadeslayer> that'll be the right way to do it
<lawrence> hello shade
<shadeslayer> of: I can't really give you anymore advice since I have absolutely no idea about this :)
<Kalidarn> pptp is best avoided
<Kalidarn> i believe there's a number of security concerns with that protocol
<Kalidarn> you should be using something better like ipsec, openvpn or openconnect
<Kalidarn> of: you can however use pptp in the dropdown box for networkmanager
<Kalidarn> least i've seen the option there, haven't personally tried that type of VPN connection though
<vollnut-3> hullo?
<lordievader> Hey Vollnut-3, how are you?
<Vollnut-3> nice, you?
<lordievader> Vollnut-3: I can't complain :)
<lordievader> Vollnut-3: Do you have a problem with Kubuntu?
<Vollnut-3> no, i was just seeing how this program works, kinda new with Linux
<Vollnut-3> didnt realize this was a support channel, shoulda read more carefully
<lordievader> Vollnut-3: It's oke, no worries.
<Vollnut-3> Yeah, thanks
<Vollnut-3> Just a slow day here.
<Vollnut-3> well thanks for the  welcome, ill be sure to come here if i need help. Thanks take care
<Wizard> Yo ;)
<martinjh99> GUys if 12.10 is out then there is no release files at cdimage.ubuntu.com only both Betas
<Riddell> 12.10 candidate images needing testing now, join us in #kubuntu-devel
<evll> just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 - went as smooth as possible. thank you guys
<Peace-> evll: good
<Riddell> evll: can you report that on iso.qa.ubuntu.com ?
<evll> Riddell: unfortunately I do not see where I can do this on that site
<Riddell> evll: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/26094/testcases
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/240/builds/26095/testcases
<evll> I press login and see
<evll>  Access denied
<evll> You are not authorized to access this page.
<evll> http://susepaste.org/90706424
<evll> but I am logged in
<evll> Complete the registration by filling out the form below. - this error message is misleading as well
<evll> there is no form below
<evll> as you can see from the sreenshot
<Riddell> uh hmm dunno, time to give up I guess, thanks for trying
<evll> :) np
<danni> ok I partially have gotten this patch to work
<danni> https://github.com/mmonaco/PKGBUILDs
<brohan> I am having 2 issues with my system I am hoping for help with. #1 sometimes Java is detetected on websites and works, sometimes it is not, even on the same website. 2nd, is with video and ffmpeg. I can not watch video (I can hear audio) with Dragon player (I have no other player installed) it looks for gstreamer package, but can't install it
<brohan> when I try to manually install, it needs various other packages that can not be installed, same if I just try to install ffmpeg package
<genii-around> brohan: Please try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install phonon-backend-gstreamer
<brohan> Will do, but I get a can't get lock message, even though I don't see any package programs open, update etc.
<brohan> OH didn't put sudo in first
<brohan> Here is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285576/
<genii-around> brohan: For the java issue, can you pastebin result of: update-alternatives --list java
<brohan> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/jre/bin/java
<brohan> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/jre/bin/java
<genii-around> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shadeslayer> genii-around: I'd say 2 line pastes are acceptable :)
<brohan> I had figured 2 was a limit
<genii-around> shadeslayer: Yes, I was expecting more to come actually....
<shadeslayer> as a general rule, I find 3 lines to be an acceptable limit
<brohan> genii-around here is what is interesting. On a website I have to use a screencast recorder that is a plugin, that website says no Java detected. I go to the maker of the plugin screenr, and can record a screencast just fine, no error. HOWEVER if I go to the screenr get java page it says no java detected
<brohan> even though on that same site it works fine. That baffles me (which baffling me in Linux doesn't take much)
<shadeslayer> java is fun
<brohan> I can go back to the ffmpeg issue (and dragon player) and post screenshots of what happens when trying to play a video and trying to rectify it
<shadeslayer> brohan: what's the video type you're trying to play?
<genii-around> work, afk 5-7 minutes, sorry
<brohan> .mov. It says I need th h.264 decoder, no surprise there
<shadeslayer> right
<brohan> the surprise is when I try to get the recommeded package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<shadeslayer> do you have gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly installed?
<shadeslayer> mhmm?
<brohan> package could not be initialized, config broken
<shadeslayer> hmph
<shadeslayer> could you pastebin the error?
<brohan> yes the plugins-ugly is installed
<brohan> the error comes in the form of screenshots, I will take and post sequencially
<shadeslayer> well ... I just need the output of what happens when you try and install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<brohan> I tried that from the package manager, not command line
<brohan> how do I do it command line style?
<shadeslayer> can you try via command line?
<shadeslayer> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<brohan> from GUI:
<brohan> The "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg" package could not be marked for installation or upgrade:
<brohan> 	or libavformat53, but is not installable
<brohan> 	or libavcodec53, but is not installable
<FloodBotK1> brohan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brohan> ok, 3 is the limit
<brohan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285605/ is the result
<brohan> installing libavcodec53 give me the error it depends on libx264-120 but it is not installable
<shadeslayer> what happens when you try and install  libx264-120
<brohan> searching for libx264-120 in the package manager returns no results BUT I do have libx264-123 installed
<shadeslayer> odd
<shadeslayer> brohan: are you sure you have universe enabled?
<brohan> universe?
<shadeslayer> !find libx264-123
<ubottu> Package/file libx264-123 does not exist in precise
 * shadeslayer doesn't see a libx264-123 on his precise install
<shadeslayer> !find libx264-123 quantal
<ubottu> Found: libx264-123
<shadeslayer> uhhh
<shadeslayer> brohan: are you on quantal?
<brohan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1285611/
<brohan> I believe so. I did a fresh install when it was BETA 1
<shadeslayer> that was not for you :P
<brohan> I had Ubuntu 12.04 giving me issues from too many desktop installs, so I wiped clean and installed fresh with Kubunutu 12.10 Beta 1 live cd
<shadeslayer> Ideally libavformat53 should depend on  libx264-123
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> #ubuntu+1
<brohan> try the beta channel?
<brohan> or wait till tomorrow when it is fully released :-)
<shadeslayer> please ask in #ubuntu+1 since Quantal isn't really released ;)
<shadeslayer> plus, no way for me to help since I don't have a quantal system to debug
<lordievader> Shouldn't Quantal be discussed in #ubuntu+1?
<brohan> Okay. I will ask there. Same with my Java issues?
<lordievader> Nvm I can't read...
<brohan> Isn't the official release date of 12.10 tomorrow?
<shadeslayer> dunno, can't really say anything about java
<brohan> Okay.
<shadeslayer> brohan: yes, and until then, you use #ubuntu+1 since it's not been released yet
<brohan> I really do appreciate your help
<brohan> okay
<brohan> TTYL!
<genii-around> Didn't go to +1 so probably we'll see them here tomorrow
<Wizard> Java? +1?
<shadeslayer> genii-around: heh yeah
<shadeslayer> but I still won't have quantal, so still won't be able to help him :P
<genii-around> Wizard: #ubuntu+1 which is the channel for 12.10
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Quantal panics on my powerbook, so I won't risk updating.
<Wizard> LTS is fair enough.
<lordievader> I'll just see when I'm going to upgrade, I think somewhere tommorow I'll update my desktop to see how it is, and later (perhaps) update my laptop.
<Wizard> Tommorow is the issue date?
<piotrn1> luckily there is weekend coming up, update on Saturday, fix it on Sunday :)
<Wizard> :D
<lordievader> Hehe
<piotrn1> there are bound the be some issues... I'll wait with update for sure
<lordievader> My desktop is just a machine to ssh into my server (where this irc client is running), so I don't really care if the update breaks the machine...
<piotrn1> Well... I'm sure ssh will work... what I'm afraid about are: ati drivers, flash on x64, ect...
<piotrn1> i have to reinstall anyway, since i'm on 32bit now, but need more ram...
<Wizard> piotrn1: Ubuntu supports himem.
<Wizard> At least works for me.
<piotrn1> hmm
<piotrn1> gota read about it
<Wizard> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<Wizard> :P
<piotrn1> thanks
<LordOfTime> there is a PAE limit, though, if you want something, like, 8GB of mem, go 64bit
<LordOfTime> (just saying0
<piotrn1> how about having graphisc drivers compiled against pae kernel / no problems there ?
<piotrn1> 8gb is where i will go for sure, 16 if my motherboard can handle it../
<piotrn1> sony says it cant, but gona check anyways..
<Wizard> piotrn1: Dunno, i've never cared about gfx drivers.
<LordOfTime> piotrn1, GFX usually work with PAE
<piotrn1> Wizard: thanks anyways. :)
<LordOfTime> if it doesn't file a kernel bug
<piotrn1> LordOfTime: :) good to know, thanks
<LordOfTime> the 32bit vs. 32bitPAE kernels arent too substantially different
<LordOfTime> and drivers end up as part of the kernel eventually, so...
<LordOfTime> *shurgs*
<piotrn1> :)
<LordOfTime> tbh...
<LordOfTime> 95% of the stuff I do is CLI anyways
<LordOfTime> so i don't *need* to have a GUI ;P
<Wizard> And what about porn?
<piotrn1> hehehe
<piotrn1> asci graphisc :)
<LordOfTime> um...
<LordOfTime> i think that's  against the 'family friendly' atmosphere dude...
<LordOfTime> *shrugs*
<LordOfTime> not my call though
<Wizard> Ok, sorry.
<Wizard> I thought families should be aware of what pr0n is. This political correctness makes me sick sometimes ;)
<Wizard> (Further discussions on this → #kubuntu-offtopic
<danielle> recherche   des   images  de   robes   mariges
<hellslinger> the the apt/ppa servers slow today or is it just me?
<genii-around> hellslinger: They've slowed down, yes. High loads as 12.10 nears completion.
<danielle> danielle  : vervisch @ numericable,fr connectez-vous  sur  : http : // assistance ,numericable , fr / assistance_mail  et para mm
<danielle> rechercc
<danielle> recherche  motifes  de  noels
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<oneadvent> ok, tomorrow 12.10 releases, should i move from 12.04 to it? what will be the advantages/disadvantages
<Graf_Westerholt> oneadvent, you would get new versions of the software.
<Wizard> And new bugs.
<Graf_Westerholt> You can fix or report them. ;)
<oneadvent> hmm
<oneadvent> i'm wondering cause i'd be going from LTS to regular releases if there would be problems
<oneadvent> i once had a bad upgrade and i think it was cause i had to do that
<oneadvent> is there a list of the updated packages?
<Wizard> You can check wiki.
<Wizard> Technically, all packages in the system will be upgraded.
<soee> 12.10 work perfect for me :)
<oneadvent> well specifically i'm thinking of gimp, it is the only program i need updated, everything else is good to go at this point, no problems
<Wizard> oneadvent: Have you checked backports?
<Wizard> Maybe newer gimp is there.
<oneadvent> hmm no, i'm not sure where to do that. i'm looking for the version that allows for single window mode
<oneadvent> kinda not very important :P
<dahlia> how do I share a folder with windows computers? I set user and password in the sharing panel in system settings but I cant find anything that lets me specify wihch folders to share
<dahlia> Ive clicked all over dolphin but nothing there either
<oneadvent> dahlia: i'm not sure if this is defaut, but on mine i can right click on the folder i want to share and then click properties and then share tab
<dahlia> I right click and nothing happens
<dahlia> oh I see I have to click the name, not the folder
<oneadvent> you can right click on the folder but not on the + and -
<oneadvent> so you know
<dahlia> on dolphin?
<oneadvent> yea
<dahlia> hmmm
<oneadvent> see how when you hover you get a green +
<oneadvent> dont right click on that or it just turns to a -
<dahlia> in list view?
<oneadvent> it is used to select multiple folders
<oneadvent> (or files)
<oneadvent> oh i'm not sure, lemme look, i'm in icon view, medium sized
<dahlia> oh I dont get anything when I hover
<dahlia> tried icon view too
<oneadvent> oh yea, you are in detailed mode and the plus does take up the whole icon
<oneadvent> well whatever it works to do it on the folder name anyway :D
<dahlia> ty
<oneadvent> np good luck with windows side
<dahlia> so I get a sharing tab but it only has a place to allow guest, not regular uwers
<oneadvent> easiest way i've found is to just map it and use the name like: \\192.168.1.1\shareFolder
<dahlia> *users
<dahlia> I have windows side working
<oneadvent> lol :P
<dahlia> lol
<oneadvent> the users should be listed under the Allow Guests
<oneadvent> you dont have to allow guests you could use your own system users
<dahlia> its all dark under allow guests
<oneadvent> but you can use the drop downs right?
<dahlia> hmmm
<dahlia> nope drop down is disabled
<dahlia> maybe somthing else is borked
<oneadvent> i only ever just allow everyone, my network is just in my house so pretty insecure
<oneadvent> can you not click those drop downs?
<dahlia> nope greyed out
<oneadvent> did you click the top box (share with samba)
<oneadvent> above name there
<oneadvent> i think that is what allows the rest of that box
<dahlia> ok I see full control drop down now
<dahlia> I think my theme may be making it difficult to see
 * dahlia is legally blind and has UI use difficulties...
<oneadvent> yea i know mine does...i work at night so i try and keep everything dark
<serkan> Hi everybody.
<oneadvent> hi
<dahlia> YAY it works now, TYVM oneadvent :)
<oneadvent> no prob dahlia glad you got it!
<dahlia> hmmm it wont let me share my home folder
<genii-around> Do you have samba installed?
<dahlia> ya I can share subfolders but not my home folder
<oneadvent> hmm maybe it is taking a while to do it all
<oneadvent> i mean that would be much bigger than a subfolder
<oneadvent> never tried to do the home folder but can't think of why you COULDN'T
<dahlia> I used to share / which is what I really want
<lordievader> oneadvent: Because it has it permission set to 600.
<lordievader> Or 700...
<oneadvent> lol i stepped away lordievader and dahlia, i am sure you can't share /, and really that isn't a great idea to do it. you would have to run samba as root and that would be bad bad
<Ramtron> Hi, is there a command to re-install Java? Mine is messing up.
<genii-around> Ramtron: Depends on what java you're using. But probably sudo apt-get install --reinstall openjdk-7-jre
<Ramtron> darn can you say that again? i clicked clear instead of copy
<Ramtron> second time today
<Ramtron> just the command, if you will
<genii-around> Ramtron: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall openjdk-7-jre      or put 6 instead of 7 there
<Ramtron> Perfect, thank you
<michaelc22> question for kuuntu is there any mac address changer program?
<yofel> !info macchanger | michaelc22
<ubottu> michaelc22: macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0-9 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 532 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<bjrohan> I could use some help with 2 things, Java which is acting weird on the same website, and ffmpeg - video issue
<SIR_Taco_> bjrohan: did you try #ubuntu+1 as was suggested to you earlier?
<bjrohan> Yes, no answer
<bjrohan> dead
<julien__> a
#kubuntu 2012-10-18
<simplew> to who i need to talk so that can be packaged the kde polkit-kde-kcmodules
<simplew> the project ttps://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/polkit-kde-kcmodules-1/  is not packaged and it misses a lot since its from there we can configure polkit
<michaelc22> where do i find the program after i install it?
<michaelc22> i installed macchanger wherwe do i find it
<BluesKaj> michaelc22, kmenu>apps>internet , or alt+f2 , type in ,macchanger
<OerHeks> why mac-changer ? you can set any mac adress in knetworkmanager
<simplew> OerHeks: you dont know what hes doing, maybe he really needs it
<simplew> michaelc22: the easiest way and best way is to always have a terminal window open where you can type in the commands
<michaelc22> how do i change mac address?
<michaelc22> im using kubuntu
<michaelc22> can someone help me
<simplew> michaelc22: why you want to change it?
<simplew> michaelc22: are you following any howto?
<michaelc22>  i did this sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:80:48:BA:d1:30
<michaelc22> and it changed it
<michaelc22> can i make that permnate?
<simplew> michaelc22: you still havent said why? and yes you can set it to always be set in boot
<michaelc22> i want to get on ebay
<michaelc22> becuase i got limted
<simplew> you can add that line to /etc/rc.locals and everytime you boot it will run that
<michaelc22> is it changed if i dont reboot?
<SIR_Taco_> or change it in your /etc/network/interfaces config
<michaelc22> in term?
<simplew> michaelc22: the easiest way would be tooooo do it in Network Manager
<michaelc22> i see network settings
<simplew> near where you seethe hours, you have the networkmanager icon
<michaelc22> on the bottom?
<simplew> michaelc22: yes
<michaelc22> manage connection
<simplew> michaelc22: remember google is your friend
<michaelc22> im using kubuntu
<OerHeks> easy peasy to change your mac, clone it or fill in random with a button  > http://picpaste.com/pics/mac-TUBbrOQ4.1350525542.png
<OerHeks> what will happen when you clone a mac from an Ebay server ?
<michaelc22> i changed it in term
<michaelc22> and then i changed it in network connections,  if i change it network connections would  the mac address show up in  term when i type ifconfig?
<bjrohan> Heyo - I am having a java and ffmpeg related issues (not really ffmpeg, other dependent packages)
<bjrohan> I have asked in +1 to no avail
<michaelc22> question, i want a icon on taskbar so i can get to network faster
<michaelc22> i exit it by mistak how do i get it back?
<bjrohan> reinstall kubunut fcdrom live
<bjrohan> from livecd
<bjrohan> there is an easier way I jsut don't know it
<michaelc22> i dont wanna reinstall it
<michaelc22> someone here is gotta know?
<bjrohan> Network faster is a program?
<bjrohan> can you find it in the app launcher?
<michaelc22> network faster isnt a program
<bjrohan> How di I install  libx264-120. I can't find it in the package manager
<bjrohan> oh
<bjrohan> I am a linu newbie too
<michaelc22> im learning to
<michaelc22> i think illl buy a mac lol
<michaelc22> helppppppppppppp
<michaelc22> app launcher?
<bjrohan> no no MAC
<bjrohan> the app launcher is the little blue box you click that lists your installed apps
<michaelc22> are u runing kubuntu
<bjrohan> yes
<bjrohan> stock from 12.10 Beta 1 install
<michaelc22> says to run this knetworkmanager in term
<michaelc22> do put sudo knetworkmanager
<michaelc22> that package would appear to be installed - yet no icon in the tray.
<michaelc22> what to do?
<michaelc22> network icon?
<michaelc22> that package would appear to be installed - yet no icon in the tray.
<michaelc22> what to do?
<bjrohan> Do you see the blue KDE button bottom left?
<michaelc22> i got it
<michaelc22> thanks alot
<bjrohan> you got it to be an icon?
<michaelc22> its in widgegets
<michaelc22> look for network management
<bjrohan> gotcha
<michaelc22> tc bro
<michaelc22> hope to seeya again
<bjrohan> later
<bjrohan> anyone have ffmpeg installed running 12.10?
<bjrohan> I can not get it to install
<bjrohan> anyone having issues with Dragon Player?
<SIR_Taco_> bjrohan: according to ffmpeg package: "This package contains the deprecated ffmpeg program. This package also serves as a transitional package to libav-tools. Users are advised to use avconv from the libav-tools package instead of ffmpeg."
<bjrohan> SIT_TACO thank you! I am also trying to use Dragon Player it wants me to install libx264-120 when I have -123 and can not find -120 anywhere
<ncfi1013> i accidentally deleted my firefox profile. how do i get it back? "un-delete" it?
<SIR_Taco_> bjrohan: what version of Kubuntu?
<avihay> OerHeks: How do you change your mac-address from knetworkmanager?
<SIR_Taco_> ncfi1013: from the terminal?
<bjrohan> 12.10 Beta 1 which I have updated every day
<OerHeks> avihay,  to change your mac, clone it or fill in random with a button  > http://picpaste.com/pics/mac-TUBbrOQ4.1350525542.png
<ncfi1013> i right clicked
<SIR_Taco_> bjrohan: the 12.10 release should be tomorrow... I'd suggest seeing if it fixes with the updates
<avihay> and in wireless it's the clone mac in the wireless tab?
<OerHeks> avihay, i don't have a wireless adapter, so i cannot check it.
<SIR_Taco_> avihay: yes
<avihay> cool, and easy, wish I knew, been ifconfiging it manually for a while, I also took it off first
<avihay> thanks
<bjrohan> I also have a question about Java. In one instance on a website it works, then says it can't detect it :-(
<SIR_Taco_> bjrohan: which browser?
<bjrohan> Chrome and Chromium
<ncfi1013> guess nobody can help me?
<SIR_Taco_> ncfi1013: is it in your trash bin then?
<ncfi1013> no, deleted...not trashed...
<SIR_Taco_> bjrohan: sorry, don't use Chromium, not sure about any java issues/settings for it
<ncfi1013> is there anyway to recover it?
<SIR_Taco_> ncfi1013: then it's gone
<ncfi1013> then why are there so many recovery tips for windows and none for linux?
<ncfi1013> fucking bullshit
<RaringOne> !language | ncfi1013
<ubottu> ncfi1013: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<RaringOne> ncfi1013: look in the trash, it might still be there
<ncfi1013> sorry...really...just mad at myself...my apologies
<SIR_Taco_> ncfi1013: anyway...
<RaringOne> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<RaringOne> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<RaringOne> you might be able to recover it
<avihay> ncfi1013: first hit in google for "undelete linux" www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-ext3-ext4-deleted-files-recovery-howto.html
<bjrohan> ANyone here use Deja Dup? I am looking for a good backup tool?
<bjrohan> Deja Dup will backup but honestly SUCKS, every time I start my laptop it says no backup waiting for network connection, but it has not ever connected and runa backup
<bjrohan> what do you guys use for backup utility?
<basketballstar> when does 12.10 come out tommarrow
<bjrohan> no one does a regular back up on here?
<ernesto_> hola! tengo kubuntu y se apaga solo tras actualizar, sine no encuentra motor de audio y aparece este mensaje
<ernesto_> No se han proporcionado los argumentos de la orden
<ernesto_> Uso: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <orden>
<ernesto_> KdeSudo se cerrará ahora.
<ernesto_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<ernesto_> mi version de kubuntu es 8.04
<bjrohan> I have a hard time with Kubuntu in English, sorry I can't help ernesto_
<frogonwheels> bjrohan: btw, you should be able to just say  !es
<bjrohan> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bjrohan> !es is a translator?
<bjrohan> no
<frogonwheels> bjrohan: just an easy way to redirect people :)
<bjrohan> ah
<bjrohan> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<bjrohan> wow
<ernesto_> No se han proporcionado los argumentos de la orden
<ernesto_> Uso: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <orden>
<ernesto_> KdeSudo se cerrará ahora.
<bjrohan> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<frogonwheels> ernesto_: !es
<frogonwheels> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bjrohan> Bueno!
<ernesto_> ok, got a problem with kubuntu 8.04 just turns itslef off every 5 min. or so...
<ernesto_> just install it and it's the same issue
<frogonwheels> stoopid bot. Hate it when bots don't direct.
<frogonwheels> ernesto_: That's exciting.  anything in the logs?
<ernesto_> also, xine cannot find the engine, when afew moments was working fine!...
<ernesto_> nope,
<frogonwheels> ernesto_: does it close down gracefully? or maybe there's a problem with cpu overheat or something?
<ernesto_> i've just checked out BIOS, all ok
<ernesto_> thermal and so...
<ernesto_> just like that, appears the close options and if I don't cancel it it goes for shut down!
<ernesto_> by the way, if i got disconnected it's because of the same... ok'
<frogonwheels> ernesto_: could it be power-saving on you?
<Shaan7> bjrohan: btw about backup, I just use duplicity from the command line
<ernesto_> also got that one disabled, from the monitor and the effects on desktop...
<bjrohan> thanks. I am looking for a GUI I am not that Linux literate yet :-(
<Shaan7> bjrohan: well coincidentally, I am using deja dup for the first time, it seems to be working fine
<bjrohan> over ssh, and for subsequent auto backups?
<bjrohan> I get the first one done over SSH fine
<bjrohan> it is the auto backup that fails me
<Shaan7> ah not over the network, I do it to a USB hdd
<bjrohan> :-)
<frogonwheels> Shaan7: I use backuppc - little bit fidly to set up (text files) but works nicely and efficiently across different transports,
<Shaan7> partimage was good as well, sadly it doesnt support ext4
<ernesto_> aah
<ernesto_> ! got no idea!!!
<ubottu> ernesto_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ernesto_> dang!
<avihay> ubottu is so modest
<ubottu> avihay: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ernestoA> well, hope that someone can help me, got kubuntu 8.04 but goes off automatically after a short time
<ernestoA> when starts xine cannot find engine and also kdesudo goes for closure
<Unit193> !eol | ernestoA
<ubottu> ernestoA: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ernestoA> right know i-m using the live cd for the 7.10 to avoid another blackout!1
<avihay> ernestoA: you'd need to supply more information, define "goes off automatically after a short time" better or look in /var/log/dmesg*
<BadDesign> Does the proprietary AMD Linux x64 driver work for ATI RV515 PRO [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]  ?
<avihay> I mean  /var/log/dmesg* on the hdd, not the cd
<ernestoA> yes, i got the one on the HDD
<ernestoA> what info is needed?
<avihay> usually the last few lines should indicate an error, in any case, yse pastebin.kde.org or similar service to share it here
<avihay> BadDesign: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.12&lang=English
<arian> hello
<arian> Is there anything like HUD for kde ??
<Guest60067> hello
<Guest60067> hello
<jmichaelx> so, i am trying to upgrade to quantal right now, but it would appear that things ground to a halt at 'starting virtuoso open source edition'. anyone have a suggestion?
<ohzoi> hello, how can i upgrade to 12.10?
<lordievader> ohzoi: It hasn't been released yet. You need to wait, when it has been released: sudo do-release-upgrade
<babalu> ok thanks
<algnux> hello ,is there any software like gimp in kubuntu?I don't like gtk+ under kde .
<danni> algnux: Krita would be my first port of call
<danni> though I find with the oxygen theme I find gtk under kde quite tolerable
<almoxarife> algnux: look at 'qtcurve' for both gtk and kde rendering, works for me
<algnux> danni:thx ,i will have a try
<algnux> danni:    thx ,i will have a try
<danni> algnux: it's more of a digital painter and less of a general image editor than gimp. What kinds of things are you planing to do?
<algnux> danni: general image editor will be better
<algnux> danni: is ImageMagick a good choice?It seems quite hard to use .
<danni> image magick is more of a tool for scripters - For instance I use it in my day job on windows in 3d studio max to process textures for our game engine
<danni> Krita will suit you better than that - but GIMP is more general purpose
<danni> have a look here http://www.krita.org
<algnux> danni: yeah ,it seems better than my imagine.Thx!!!
<xenoph> Greetings, channel. I have a two-fold question; I seem to have managed to move my main... er, panel? Task manager? to the top of the monitor. How do I make it just be at the bottom again, so that all my open programs are listed there? Secondly, I run two monitors, any way of duplicating the task manager to the second monitor?
<lordievader> xenoph: Right click on the panel -> panel options -> panel settings.
<lordievader> xenoph: Here with screen-edge you can move the bar down.
<xenoph> I appear to have managed to move the task manager back. I didn't realise it was just a widget. I thought the task manager was the actual panel, if you know what I mean.
<xenoph> So, dumbness factor: high. I still need to, if possible, duplicate the main panel to my secondary monitor though, if possible.
<lordievader> xenoph: Yes, create a panel on the 2nd monitor and add the task manager widget to it.
<xenoph> lordievader: Of course! So simple! Your help is much appreciated! :D
<lordievader> xenoph: No problem ;)
<xenoph> Another question, if I may. Sometimes the tasks on the task manager overlap eachother, and I don't know why, or how to fix it.
<lordievader> xenoph: Few months ago I had the same problem, however I added the backports ppa and since haven't seen it anymore. So I think with the update to 12.10 you'll be fine.
<xenoph> lordievader: Ah, all right. Good to know. Thanks again! :)
<lordievader> xenoph: If not, file a bug report ;)
<oneadvent> anyone know of a way to hide virtualbox from the task bar?
<almoxarife> oneadvent: the icon?
<oneadvent> gonna try alltray
<oneadvent> yea
<oneadvent> the window picker almoxarife
<almoxarife> oneadvent: you could blank the icon for vbox? not sure what you are trying to do
<oneadvent> hmmm
<oneadvent> lemme screenshot then
<almoxarife> ok
<oneadvent> http://i.imgur.com/tOfze.png
<oneadvent> almoxarife: see how you can see virtualbox windows 7 running
<oneadvent> i have two cause i have dual monitors, i want that realestate back
<oneadvent> relestate...something like that
<almoxarife> oneadvent: i use icon-only taskbar because of the same reason
<oneadvent> well lemme try alltray, i think that might be the solution
<lordievader> oneadvent: There is probably something in the Window Settings or the Application Settings that can help you.
<almoxarife> oneadvent: takes up one icons worth of space
<oneadvent> maybe lordievader i was looking but hadn't found anything
<almoxarife> lordievader: i don't see how task bar would hide something that one has asked to see, hence 'task-bar'
<hateball> oneadvent: you can force that behavior for the app by rightclicking the taskbar
<lordievader> oneadvent: You can change the window type, maybe tricking the task bar into not showing the application.
<hateball> you can set a custom window rule for virtualbox, tell it to "skip taskbar"
<hateball> or whatever the english translation is
<lordievader> That was what I was aiming for.
<oneadvent> hmmm it doesn't give me that option when it is in the task bar, and switching to seamless seems to kill it off too
<hateball> just rightclick the window title of a running virtualbox window, thats easiest
<hateball> or alt+f2 -> "rules" and create a new one with your desired rules
<lordievader> oneadvent: It's under Special Application Settings
<oneadvent> hmm looking for that option under application specific settings
<hateball> "arranging and accessibility?" I dunno, I use swedish locale :p
<oneadvent> ahh lemme see if seemless mode works
<oneadvent> PERFECT
<oneadvent> thanks!
<almoxarife> hateball: i stand corrected, just like you said
<oneadvent> trying a restart for prosperity but i think we are good to go!
<hateball> almoxarife: :)
<hateball> KWin can do pretty much all the things.
<oneadvent> thanks everyone!
<oneadvent> another +1 to linux
<lordievader> Hehe :)
<almoxarife> imagine that, the don't taskbar option
<oneadvent> well for something like "seamless" it is needed, i was getting cluttered.
<almoxarife> oneadvent: i used to run xp-ubuntu seamless, talk about getting confuses sometimes
<oneadvent> yea, i just have it running for windwos ff and ie9
<oneadvent> i can't seem to figure out how to get the old firebug back
<oneadvent> so windows works for those two specific things
<akis> my dolphin instead of 'trash' shows 'wastebin'. i think it because the language of the system. is it possible to fix it?
<Peace-> akis: where are you from ?
<akis> greece, but i am using english_us version as the primary language of my system. greek is my 2nd language for my keyboard layout.
<Peace-> akis: right click on the icon wastebin
<Peace-> edit wastebin
<Peace-> you can change the name
<akis> i did already. it says 'trash'!!!
<Peace-> akis: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/10/18/plasma-desktopSU6222.png
<akis> ok. i know. the label is already : trash
<Peace-> akis: mm
<Peace-> akis: dolphin  ~/.kde/share/config
<Peace-> rename dolphinrc
<Peace-> akis: dolphin  ~/.kde/share/apps
<Peace-> and rename the dolphin folder
<tsimpson> wastebin is the name in en_GB locale, are you sure you're using en_US?
<Peace-> tsimpson: btw it should change the label
<Peace-> no matter if you are using gb or us
<tsimpson> it's possible that it's actually (still) being translated
 * tsimpson is guessing about that
<akis> look. i am usng eng_US but i made a trick and i put en_UK to my /.profile so i can have date in european style: dd/mm/yyyy and not mm/dd/yy
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> hahahah
<Peace-> akis: you dont  need to do that
<Peace-> akis: you can configure the date in the system settings
<akis> i have to, because thunderbird doesnt work otherwise! its a bud of thunderbird.
<akis> bud=bug
<akis> google is plenty about this bug
<Peace-> i have no idea
<Smurphy> Peace-: You can. But as Akis said. Some programs do require some fine tuning. and manipulating the locale is nice.
<Smurphy> doing the same here. System messages etc. alls C/Posix, all the rest german type/style.
<Smurphy> works nice.
<joker_> hey
<joker_> you
<joker_> how are you today
<wmp> Hello, when 12.10?
<joker_> hmm, no, at 18. 10
<Peace-> !quantal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Peace-> ah...
<Peace-> well today tomorrow
<Peace-> i dunno
<wmp> Ok
<akis> yep thats right. thunderbird reads your local lang and auto customizes everything in eng_US. So i put 'export LC_TIME=en_GB.UTF-8' and i solve this issue! but i have the probl with trash. Peace: what do i have to do with  dolphinrc file?
<Peace-> akis: nothing thi is not a standard problem
<akis> i made already a trick and works. I wrote as label: Trash (the 1st T in greek layout) and worked!
<Peace-> pk
<Peace-> ok
<akis> because there is no translation for this word!
<akis> the system cannot recognize a word starting from T (greek) and ending with rash!
<joker_> hmm, i am thinking there is a bug  with rekonq and some times with keyboard
<joker_> rekonq - some times doesnot loading the clips
<joker_> keyboard - sometimes stop writhing
<Peace-> joker_: well rekonq is all a bug
<joker_> yes :D
<joker_> hmm dudes i am having problem with 64 bit, some times it is get laag
<akis> thank you guys. i quit. bye!
<FlyingElvis> i have a question...can i install ubuntu restricted extras alongside the kubuntu restricted extras?
<Smurphy> Try it.
<FlyingElvis> well it installed...my problem is i am unsure is the msttfonts thing installed correctly
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<SIR_Taco_> Links not up yet, but the images seem to be out: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<SIR_Taco_> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey SIR_Taco_
<BluesKaj> I prerfer to load 3 fav pages in browsers , but rekonq seems to allow only one , or is there a workaround to add more
<BluesKaj> err home pages rather
<SIR_Taco_> BluesKaj: it would seem not...
<BluesKaj> SIR_Taco_, yeah , also rekonq still have javascript issues , not much has changed ..they don't seem to be working on it much
<BluesKaj> still has
<Smurphy> Hmm. Still can't get X to work on my netbook ...
<SIR_Taco_> my impression from the last few releases is that they're working on 'ooooh shiny' things and the core is still not complete
<Lynoure> SIR_Taco_: people work on what people like to work on... unless paid to do differently (and sometimes even then)
<SIR_Taco_> Lynoure: yes, absolutely
 * BluesKaj wonders if there's a #kubuntu-release-party
<genii-around> Smurphy: Is it giving you any kind of errors that might assist in diagnosing the issue?
<BluesKaj> nopr , redirects to ubuntu-release-party
<Smurphy> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<Smurphy> *lol* Yeah - now, how to corect hat :)
<Smurphy> genii-around: It's an ASUS EeePC - 1025C.1105
<sostenes> bazinga
<genii-around> Smurphy: Usually with that error, it can't find some compatible setting of what the video card can do and what the monitor/screen reports back it is capable of.
<Smurphy> genii-around: I know. I suppose it has something to do with this:
<Smurphy> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<genii-around> Smurphy: What vendor:device is does lspci -nn say for that card?
<Smurphy> [8086:0be2] (rev 09)
<Smurphy> Just updated the pciids's - may provide more verbose output.
<Smurphy> Nope, no change.
<genii-around> Intel Cedarview video
<Smurphy> Yup.
<genii-around> Smurphy: Does: modprobe -l| grep gma500       show a driver: gma500_gfx       ?
<Smurphy> root@EeePC:~# lsmod | grep gma500
<Smurphy> gma500_gfx            187730  1
<Smurphy> drm_kms_helper         45271  1 gma500_gfx
<Smurphy> Yups ... Loaded.
<FloodBotK1> Smurphy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Smurphy> I'm running the latest beta 12.10 b2.
<Smurphy> 12.04 did actually run - but after the upgrade - lost the Ability to use X.... very weird.
<Smurphy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/168986/cedar-view-drivers-arent-working :)
<genii-around> Yes, frustrating!
<Smurphy> I actually upgraded that Netbooks memory to 4GB :) and now no X ...
<Smurphy> Eventually I'll run a left4dead server on it. It's 2 cores (4 with HT :) ) ...
<Smurphy> genii-around: There are no Quantal binaroes :(
<genii-around> Smurphy: Have you tried a generic driver like vesa to just get up and running?
<genii-around> ( apologies on lag, work required me)
<Smurphy> Yup. Won't take it.
<genii-around> Smurphy: How about intelfb ?
<Smurphy> can I force it ?
<vista_killer> nice work guys for 12.10
<vista_killer> gz :)!!
<Smurphy> Last time I had issues with X  ist about 10 or 15 Years ago, but then, we calculated the modelines by hand :) *hahaha* What mess. You screwed your screens if you made a mistake - so you calculate an entire day to be sure it wouldn't break anything :d
<genii-around> Smurphy: You could make an xorg.conf and put it in the driver line
<Smurphy> You hav a link for reference ?
<genii-around> Smurphy: eg: Section "Device"
<genii-around>         Identifier      "Default Device"
<genii-around>         Driver  "intelfb"
<genii-around> EndSection
<genii-around> Would be all it really needs in there
<FloodBotK1> genii-around: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Smurphy> right :)
<Smurphy> And - I got the same message from stupid bot ...
<genii-around> I probably should have put it in a pastebin but it was short.
<aleste> Hi!, I have this problem: Could kdeinit not launch '/ usr / bin / konsole'. Does anyone know how to fix it?
<genii-around> aleste: Does it say it exactly like that with the spaces around the slashes or without spaces?
<aleste> Without the spaces
<Smurphy> genii-around: Nope. Won't do it ...
<Smurphy> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<genii-around> Smurphy:  Damn.
<Smurphy> That's what I alwayes get ...
<SIR_Taco_> Isn't the intelfb driver normally blacklisted?
<aleste> I have this problem: Could kdeinit not launch '/usr/bin/konsole'. Does anyone know how to fix it?
<genii-around> Smurphy: Can you do: sudo rm /var/log/Xorg.0.log&& sudo touch /var/log/Xorg.0.log &&  sudo restart lightdm     ..then to make sure pastebinit is installed and then pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<genii-around> aleste: Is the package konsole installed?
<Smurphy> With our without loading the xorg.conf file ?
<aleste> yes
<genii-around> Smurphy: Just rm the xorg.conf file first so we can see what it's trying to do with the gma500 driver
<genii-around> aleste: I would suggest to ctrl-alt-f1 , then login and do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall konsole        then do alt-f7 to return to kubuntu and try again.
<Smurphy> http://pastebin.com/6hABQbX6
<aleste> genii-around: ok, I'll try
<genii-around> Smurphy: Might be able to add some usable mode with xrandr hopefully
<Smurphy> Pasted the X start (X as root from a remote console :} ) - and the made a cat of the Xorg.0.log file
<Smurphy> xrandr needs a Display and a X Server.
<Smurphy> It does not even start here.
<genii-around> Smurphy: Looks like you have nomodeset turned on for boot. Do you get any usable video when it is not used?
<Smurphy> doesn't make a difference. I jsut want it to boot in plain mode so I can see all kernel messages.
<Smurphy> Thing is - it detects 4 possible screens while it can service only 3 ... :}
<genii-around> Yes, odd
<genii-around> Smurphy: Can you also pastebin the .xsession-errors  file from your home dir?
<Smurphy> there is none ...
<Smurphy> It cannot even start X :)
<Smurphy> for a .xsession file - I need a running x.
<tsimpson> ~/.xsession-errors does not need a running X
<tsimpson> just that there was one at some point ;)
<Smurphy> tsimpson: Well - I hav an old one (while still running 12.04). But with 12.10b2 - I start X as root - and root has no .xsession-errors file in it's root directory.
<Smurphy> it is incredible how slow that box is (Used to use linux on a mac mini with 2.4GHz CPU and 8GB of ram :) ) ...
<genii-around> work, afk 5-7 minutes
<Smurphy> OK - I quit ... Have to prepare dinner. The Horde will be here soon :)
<Smurphy> Cya later folks and Thx for the support ;)
<KurtS> So is Kubuntu 12.10 coming out today?
<tsimpson> KurtS: yes, sometime today
<KurtS> Ok, cool.
<lordievader> KurtS: The images are already available somewhere, ask OerHeks if you want to know where.
<OerHeks> carefull, torrents are out, but the update servers are not ready ... yet
<SIR_Taco_> Smurphy: when you get back... have you looked through: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2039705
<SIR_Taco_> Links not up yet, but the images seem to be out: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<Smurphy> SIR_Taco_: Thx. Will check it ...
<Smurphy> lucky - I just came back to get the recipe ... :}
<SIR_Taco_> ;)
 * genii-around runs away from work, makes more coffee
<tsimpson> it's best to wait until the announcement, though you're probably fine in getting the image now and rsync'ing after release if it changes
<Jimster480-Lapto> k
<kdeT_> hi guys i tried to install office 2010 with playonlinux but  the installation "stops"(not really stops but passing on without coming to an end) while updates are done at the end ... any idea for this ?
<uglyoldbob> im having a problem with grub. I cannot get grub to update and show the linux 3.x kernels
<uglyoldbob> update-grub and grub-mkconfig see the new kernels, but when I boot in only see the previous 2.6.32 kernels
<genii-around> uglyoldbob: Is that grub perhaps installed on the second disk and not the first?
<uglyoldbob> geneii-around: only one hard drive is installed
<uglyoldbob> so it appears my grub is using /boot/grub/grub.cfg, how do I update that?
<genii-around> uglyoldbob: Try: sudo grub-install /dev/sda         and then: sudo update-initramfs -u        and see if it shows on next reboot
<genii-around> uglyoldbob: Is your /boot on a separate partition? It may be gettting full as well.
<SIR_Taco> or possibly not mounted
<Shaan7> yay! its here :D
<Riddell> ** http://www.kubuntu.org/  Kubuntu 12.10 out
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kmail users read this before upgrading: http://bit.ly/o841iy | http://www.kubuntu.org/  Kubuntu 12.10 out
<uglyoldbob> so my update-grub modifies /boot/grub/menu.lst, but my grub actually uses /boot/grub/grub.cfg
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | http://www.kubuntu.org/  Kubuntu 12.10 out
<Shaan7> RaringOne: tsk tsk, you were late, I announced it first :P
<Shaan7> oops
<Shaan7> ^ Riddell
<Riddell> :)
<genii-around> uglyoldbob: That means you have a grub1 versus grub2 problem
<uglyoldbob> ok im installing grub2 to try to fix it
<livingdaylight> is kubuntu rocking
<genii-around> uglyoldbob: I would use the grub-pc package instead of the grub2 package
<livingdaylight> what new and great?
<RaringOne> Riddell: torrent links on kubuntu.org are 404
<shadeslayer> oh snap, he just went out
<tsimpson> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<tsimpson> !torrents
<ubottu> Kubuntu Quantal Quetzal (12.10) torrents can be obtained at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<RaringOne> get him back!
 * shadeslayer has a look
<shadeslayer> RaringOne: don't worry, I'll fix0r
<RaringOne> thank you tsimpson
<Smurphy> Desktop+mac iso - is there a possibility to update to that through normal ways ???
<Smurphy> :}
<RaringOne> doubtful
<Smurphy> what's different from the normal release, or is it just the Mac EFI stuff and drivers for the hardware that will be handled during boot ?
<shadeslayer> Download links should be fixed
<genii-around> shadeslayer: Yup
<shadeslayer> genii-around: can you double check all links on that page?
<shadeslayer> just to make sure we're covered
<genii-around> will do
<genii-around> Can't check the Wubi
<shadeslayer> that's fine, it works here
<genii-around> armhf 404
<genii-around> amd64mac good
<SIR_Taco> "(1038522) Manual partitioning in installer crashes when handling many partitions" thought that one was fixed
<genii-around> 32bit iso good
<genii-around> 64bit iso good
<shadeslayer> shouldn't have that gz at the end
<kRush_> so, resizing a partition kinda killed grub and I was stuck in a bootloop. booting from livecd I was abled to chroot back in and reinstall grub, but now the entry for win7 is missing, any ideas how to get that back? the partiton still exists and is readable
<lordievader> kRush_: sudo update-grub might work.
<kRush_> that's what I did on the livecd env.
<kRush_> but it found win7 just now, weird
<lordievader> kRush_: I thought it would ;)
<SIR_Taco> kRush_: it was hiding behind one of the cylinders :)
<kRush_> thx, will try to boot it =)
<kroson_> so, is calliga office better than libreoffice?
<shadeslayer> kroson_: define better
<shadeslayer> is it better into KDE? yes
<shadeslayer> does it export to .doc/.docx? nope
<kroson_> shadeslayer: more features, and better compatibility with ms office formats
<shadeslayer> nope
<kroson_> ok, thank you
<shadeslayer> it's obviously not as feature complete as libreoffice
<shadeslayer> it's getting there :)
<systemclient> Using FN+F5, I can switch bluetooth on and off. How can I do this from the command line?
<systemclient>  Using FN+F5, I can switch bluetooth on and off. How can I do this from the command line?
<Peace-> systemclient: mm
<shadeslayer> systemclient: sudo rmmod btusb?
<shadeslayer> ( assuming btusb is what's controlling your bt device )
<shadeslayer> ( if it's not, pastebin output of lsmod and I'll have a guess )
<genii-around> systemclient: sudo stop bluetooth
<Peace-> systemclient: use xdotool
<Peace-> systemclient: for example
<Peace-> systemclient: xdotool key alt+F2
<Peace-> will show krunner :)
<systemclient> Peace-: problem is that I want to to toggle it without the wifi
<genii-around> systemclient: As I said. sudo stop bluetooth    then to start it again: sudo start bluetooth
<Peace-> genii-around: xdotool is nicer and if y r lazy you have not to type password D
 * Peace- is lazy
 * genii-around slides Peace- a really weak coffee he made when he was being lazy
<genii-around> ;-)
<Peace-> genii-around:  xdotool key s u r e
<Peace-> xD
<SIR_Taco_> well that explains alot.... my videos have been a little choppy on my laptop.... seems I forgot to install the proprietary AMD/ATI drivers. Must say that the Radeon driver has come a long way though
<tane> hello
<tane> i have just installed kubuntu but would like to disable KDE, so that itll boot with no gui. How can i do that?
<keithzg_> As long as you disable autostarting whatever DM you're using, that'll do the trick.
<Wizard> Hi.
<Wizard> I have got a strange problem with sleep mode. Seems my laptop is going to sleep.. twice.
<Wizard> For example, I close lid, it goes to sleep. I open lid, click mouse, it wakes up, than goes to sleep again.
<Smurphy> Hmmm.. The packages show up in the archives - but still unresolved dependencies here ...
<SIR_Taco_> did my ATI/AMD card get depreciated when I wasn't looking?
<nicolas_> help
<livingdaylight> is everyone rocking on their new shiny KDE ?
<lordievader> ! ask |nicolas_
<ubottu> nicolas_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nicolas_> je viens d'installer kubuntu 12.04 et je galère un peu... quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?
<SIR_Taco_> !fr | nicolas_
<ubottu> nicolas_: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<livingdaylight> nicolas_, qu'est ce qu'il y a?
<livingdaylight> raconte?
<livingdaylight> is kde modular?
<SIR_Taco_> livingdaylight: I would say it is, as much as it can be
<SIR_Taco_> hmm.. 'no such device', anyone else having issues with radeon cards in 12.10?
<livingdaylight> SIR_Taco, so, would i be able to uninstall kmail for eg?
<livingdaylight> or is it part of a metapackage that requires me to keep kmail?
<SIR_Taco_> livingdaylight: yes, you can remove kmail without messing up your KDE install
<livingdaylight> I remember encountering issues like that with Ubuntu
<livingdaylight> SIR_Taco, ok, that's good to know
<livingdaylight> I'm looking at xfce. I hear one reason people like it is coz its 'modular' which apparently means just that: being able to de/install what one wants /needs
<BluesKaj> livingdaylight, it's safe remove kmail and kontact but not nepomuk or akonadi
<SIR_Taco_> livingdaylight: most things are modular, there are the odd package (like akonadi for instance) which have ties into many programs and systems. But generally, normal programs you would use can be removed safely
<SIR_Taco_> BluesKaj: beat me to it :P
<livingdaylight> :)
<livingdaylight> If I can only make kde look like gnome :p
<SIR_Taco_> you could put a furry hat on it... ;)
<BluesKaj> SIR_Taco_,  your explanation is more thorough :)
<AMDAthlon> if i installed kubuntu 12.10 when it was beta do i need to reinstall it to get kubuntu 12.10 final?
<SIR_Taco_> AMDAthlon: no, just update
<AMDAthlon> ok ^_^
<SIR_Taco_> use Muon, or in terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<[Relic]> is there an easy way to go back to a previous version of the nvidia current?
<wmp_> why 12.10 show me only one CPU thread?
<yofel> wmp_: where does it do that?
<wmp_> yofel: ? AMD C-50
<yofel> no, I mean where do you see only one thread?
<wmp_> /proc/cpuinfo and in htop
<yofel> that's... odd then, cpuinfo should be accurate
<yofel> I fear I don't know what could be wrong there (except a wrong BIOS setting, which sounds unlikely)
<wmp_> [    0.109863] CPU0: AMD C-50 Processor stepping 00
<wmp_> [    0.218211] NMI watchdog: enabled on all CPUs, permanently consumes one hw-PMU counter.
<wmp_> [    5.578007] CPU1: Not responding.
<wmp_> [    5.578175] Brought up 1 CPUs
<FloodBotK1> wmp_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wmp_> yofel: on 12.04 work good
<wmp_> sorry for flood
<ptomblin> Holy crap, 4 lines is a flood?
<wmp_> ;
<wmp_> )
<[Relic]> a very small damn burst
<mark3> Im soaked
<ptomblin> Whoever configured this "Floodbot" needs to get to higher ground.
<yofel> it's set to >3 lines, that's the paste limit policy
<ptomblin> That\nis\nlame\n!
<wmp_> ok, i try upgrade bios
<BluesKaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<[Relic]> this is not going well, 12.04 is there an easy way to undo an update in muon, the last update which contained nvidia driver update is locking the computer up while playing a specific fps game so I would just like to roll back hte updates I did today if possible
<wmp_> i dont understand... after go to bios setup and run kubuntu in rescure mode, i have 2 CPU
<wmp_> after normal running i have one
<SIR_Taco_> [Relic]: do you know which version you had before?
<[Relic]> it is in the history
<SIR_Taco_> [Relic]: if you know the package name, just type:  sudo dpkg -i packagename
<[Relic]> would force version in muon work?
<SIR_Taco_> likely it's still on your system if you don't do apt-get clean too often
<SIR_Taco_> [Relic]: possibly... haven't tried
<SIR_Taco_> wmp_: are you running it in a VM?
<wmp_> no
<wmp_> maybe problem is without support pae?
<wmp_> on 12.04 i havent this problem
<SIR_Taco_> wmp_: 32-bit system or 64-bit?
<wmp_> 64
<SIR_Taco_> wmp_: maybe change from a PAE kernel to a normal kernel then? PAE is more for 32-bit systems to address more memory
<SIR_Taco_> see if it helps/changes
<SIR_Taco_> or are you running 32-bit Kubuntu?
<wmp_> SIR_Taco_: no, i have only x64
<SIR_Taco_> wmp_: there's no point in using PAE kernel then. Wonder if that's the problem
<genii-around> wmp_: Do you have hyperthreading turned on in your bios?
<wmp_> genii-around: this is amd
<wmp_> and on 12.04 work good
<SIR_Taco_> wmp_: here's a user that had a similar problem, the issue was to do with APIC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1740798
<SIR_Taco_> sorry, ACPI
<SIR_Taco_> wmp_: here's a user that had a similar problem, the issue was to do with APIC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1740798
<wmp_> SIR_Taco_: hmmm, in 12.04 i have acpi=off
<wmp_> so i try this
<netzsooc> hi there, I am having a problem trying to share files between an android 4.0 Lg optimus l5 phone and kubuntu any idea on why could that be?
<BarkingFish> Firstly how are you trying to share? Are you using a Bluetooth PAN?
<wmp_> ok, reboot
<netzsooc> BarkingFish I am trying to share them via usb
<netzsooc> the thing is that I connect the telephone and it is not detected
<BarkingFish> ah. I don't share via USB, so I'm not in the best position to be able to help you deal with that.  Might be best to just sit tight and hang on for a bit :)
<Torch> netzsooc: might not work that great even if the phone was detected becuase google, in their wisdom, are using MTP on ICS and jelly bean to share files via usb
<Torch> netzsooc: and MTP is not supported all that well on linux generally (being an MS-protocol)
<avihay> ^
<netzsooc> BarkingFish ok, thank you well is it possible to share files via wifi or something like that?
<netzsooc> Torch I read something about it I already have installed libmtp
<BarkingFish> I share via bluetooth, where available.  I have a bluetooth adapter in my PC and the kde bluetooth daemon running
<Torch> netzsooc: i'm just pulling/pushing via adb
<avihay> netzsooc: you should try a free app called airdroid. it runs an http server on your phone that lets you do some nice stuff on your phone from a computer
<tedewen> Hi All, Just installed kubuntu 12.10 as a new linux user and have installed the AMP stack. I am trying to get subdomains off of localhosts working and followed the instructions at http://actweblist.wordpress.com/2012/06/30/adding-subdomain-to-localhost-in-ubuntu-12-04-apache/  Unfortunately, it does not seem to work - might one of you help me out?
<netzsooc> thanks for that avihay. Torch thanks I will google about it "adb" first time I hear it (just noob with smartphones this is my first one and was amazed that android being linuxborno is uncompatible :S)
<avihay> includeing uploading and downloading files
<Torch> netzsooc: it's the android debug stuff for developers
<wmp_> SIR_Taco_: nothing and on noacpi i havent wifi
<netzsooc> ok... will watch both airdroid and adb...
<netzsooc> see you later, gotta go now
<monkeyhybrid> tedewen, what seems to be the problem?
<ptomblin> Has anybody tried upgrading to 12.10 from 12.04 yet?
<SIR_Taco_> wmp_: hmmm... I'll keep looking for a solution
<wmp_> thank
<wmp_> now i check if live usb have 2 threads
<tedewen> Hi monkeyhybrid. Well, I try testing the subdomain, having created test.htm in the lionked directory byt visiting http://sub1.localhost/test.hrm and get the default apache It's working page instead. The link seems to be doing something though as if I try to go to a noneistant sub it give the 'not found' page instead
<tedewen> wow, -typos of course ;)
<SIR_Taco_> wmp: mac book?
<monkeyhybrid> tedewin: ok, so your hosts file is setup ok because it's resolving sub1.localhost to 127.0.0.1, and Apache is obviously running and accepting connections, so sounds like it's something to do with your virtualhost config. Did you definately use sub1.localhost as the ServerName in the virtualhost config? And enabled the virtual host with 'sudo a2ensite <config-name>' ? And reloaded apache config with 'sudo service
<monkeyhybrid> apache2 reload'?
<Torch> maybe pastebin the config
<monkeyhybrid> tedewin: to test that your config is valid, do a 'sudo apache2ctl -t'. That should report 'Syntax OK'.
<monkeyhybrid> tdewin: and if it is valid, do a 'sudo apache2ctl -S' to list all virtualhosts that Apache knows about
<monkeyhybrid> tdewin: in the output of that last command, you should see a line like '*:80 is a NameVirtualHost' which means Apache knows to do named based virtualhosts on port 80 for any IP. And also a line like 'port 80 namevhost sub1.localhost (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/<your-config>:1)' to show it knows about your virtual host
<tedewen> 2 things: 1 the test.htm gives a 404, sub1.localhost returns the default apache working page. As for the virtual hosts I did it as an additional file named sub1 in etc/apache2/sites-available/
<monkeyhybrid> tedewin: check my messages above that I directed to 'tdewin' by mistake
<tedewen> not sure if that changes thoise instructions at all monkeyhybrid
<SIR_Taco_> wmp_:  two more... just pulling straws at this point. The only other option I can think of is bad core....: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1144905 http://superuser.com/questions/219017/second-cpu-missing-of-dual-core (2nd answer)
<wmp_> SIR_Taco_: i have 2 threads after turn off and turn on computer
<drbobb> is the lightdm-kde still as buggy as it was a few days ago, in the beta?
<wmp_> after reboot i havent
<drbobb> and is the touchpad configurator still broken?
<monkeyhybrid> tedewin: sounds like your virtualhost config is not being used by Apache correctly, so sub1.localhost is being matched to Apache's default virtualhost instead. try the commands I mentioned previously to check your config, etc
<drbobb> telepathy-kde was also broken last I tried it, wouldn't connect to any of my accounts
<drbobb> so isn't it a mistake to replace known-to-work defaults like kdm and kopete?
<SIR_Taco_> drbobb: I had problems with Nvidia and LightDM during the beta, but they have been solved
<drbobb> oh I have an nvidia as well, so maybe it will work for me now
<tedewen> working on them now monekyhybrid will have results here in a sec
<SIR_Taco_> drbobb: if you have a problem.... in a console, type: dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<SIR_Taco_> it will give you an option to switch back to KDM
<drbobb> yea I know
<monkeyhybrid> oki doki tedewen. let me know how you get on with that and then we can get to root of the problem
<SIR_Taco_> drbobb: what's wrong with the touchpad config?
<tedewen> all seems ok monkeyhybrid results here: http://paste.kde.org/573668/
<drbobb> uh, like, it doesn't work
<drbobb> it just spews some nonsensical error message
<drbobb> the bug was reported quite a while ago
<drbobb> synaptiks just crashes
<Torch> <Directory /home/ahsan/mysite> -- does that exist?
<Torch> ah, wait
<Torch> you set the documentroot, but not the directory rule
<Torch> those two have to match
<Torch> DocumentRoot /home/tedewen_2/www/sub1  <--this has to be the same as in the <Directory> rule
<Torch> and the dir has to exist of course
<monkeyhybrid> tedewen: you are using the ServerName 'mysite.localhost' in you virtualhost config, but using sub1.localhost in your hosts file. If you want to use sub1.localhost as your site's domain name, you need to use that as ServerName in virtualhost config too
<tedewen> ahhhh I missed the edit on line 5!
<monkeyhybrid> tedewen: once you change your virtualhost config, remember to tell Apache to reload config too. sudo service apache2 reload
<monkeyhybrid> tedewen: yep, the edit on line 5 too. but most importantly, make sure ServerName on line 4 is what you intend to use and same as you have in your hosts file
<SIR_Taco_> drbobb: on 12.10 or 12.04?
<drbobb> 12.10 of course
<drbobb> 12.04 was fine
<wmp> SIR_Taco_: pm-powersave dont help
<tedewen> gentlemen, you are stars. thank you very much monkeyhybrid, Torch
 * tedewen dances a happy dance
<SIR_Taco_> drbobb: you what error(s) do you get then?
<monkeyhybrid> tedewen: hehe, no worries mate. take it you're in business now?
<tedewen> working a charm :D
<monkeyhybrid> nice one :)
<tedewen> I gotta say, everything seems to be falling together between me and ubuntu this time round. Having a blast.
<monkeyhybrid> coool. I do find it gets smoother and smoother every release
<SIR_Taco_> wmp: what about changin grub boot options to :" pci=nomsi pnpbios=off ro quiet splash"
<yofel> drbobb: the bug where synaptiks told nonsense about 2.0 not being >= 2.0 is fixed
<drbobb> yofel: duh, I'm staring at that very same message right now
<wmp> SIR_Taco_: now i try this
<tedewen> Thanka again gents, I can sleep peacefully now. \o
<yofel> drbobb: using kde-config-touchpad 0.8.1-1ubuntu2 ?
<SIR_Taco_> drbobb: being polite and appreciative of the help people are attempting to give you is an asset
<drbobb> yofel: okay, my version has a terminating 1, looks like not all mirrors are updated yet
<yofel> yeah, 1 is broken, 2 has the fix
<wmp> SIR_Taco_: hmmm, looking that work
<SIR_Taco_> wmp: ok. so the answer was " pci=nomsi pnpbios=off ro quiet splash" ?
<wmp> SIR_Taco_: maybe, now i trying without pci=nomsi
<SIR_Taco_> wmp: ok, let me/us know
<michaelc22> question  is their a program something llike crap cleaner for kuubuntu????
<wmp> And i have problem with clicking disc... now i execute manual hdparm -B 255 but this isnt good methid
<wmp> Method*
<SIR_Taco_> michaelc22: there's 'cruft'
<SIR_Taco_> wmp:  you want them to mount when you boot? or you just want them to mount when you click them (like in Dolphin)
<wmp> SIR_Taco_: without pci=nomsi i havent loggin screen
<wmp> SIR_Taco_: you dont understand me, my disc clicking and i hear them
<SIR_Taco_> wmp: disc as in hard drive? or as in DVD/CD drive?
<wmp> Hdd
<yofel> sounds like he wants to turn the HDD power management off so the head doesn't get parked
<wmp> Yes
<SIR_Taco_> ah
<SIR_Taco_> still... clicking hdd isn't usually good in my experience
<yofel> my eeePC does the same when running on battery
<SIR_Taco_> ok
<wmp> SIR_Taco_: without pci=nomsi dont work
<yofel> hm, maybe try -M 254 (or 128, 0), that changes the acoustic management. Otherwise i would've expected -B to do something as well :/
<wmp> SIR_Taco_: ok, so i need this 2 options to work good
<SIR_Taco_> yofel: would that not defeat the purpose (both options)?
<SIR_Taco_> wmp: it would seem so
<yofel> well, depends on what you want. If you want to save power the drive should spin down. For that it has to park the head to prevent a headcrash. If you want it to be quiet you'll need to tell the drive to never go into powersave mode
<wmp> yofel: i want have 255 automatical
<Torch> modify /etc/hdparm.conf, then?
<yofel> there's /etc/hdparm.conf
<wmp> ok, i try this
<SIR_Taco_> yofel: ok, fair enough
<wmp_> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/hdparm: file does not exist
<wmp_> ...
<wmp> Now i havent login panel... and must restart...
<Torch> wmp: you probably need the pci=nomsi option for you graphics card (wild guess)
<wmp> I have
<sithlord48> any of you upgrade to 12.10 yet?
<wmp> My graphic card is stupid...ao722 is good but on windows, on linux is tragedy
<SIR_Taco_> sithlord48: yes
<sithlord48> SIR_Taco_: cool.  eveything go smoothly for you ?
<SIR_Taco_> lost my proprietary drivers for my Radeon card on my laptop, but everything else and my desktop went fine
<FlyingElvis> whats the konsole command to upgrade?
<monkeyhybrid> Does Kubuntu 12.10 offer full disk encryption as an option during the normal install (don't have to use alternative install method)?
<SIR_Taco_> FlyingElvis: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FlyingElvis> ty SIR_Taco
<SIR_Taco_> monkeyhybrid: yes
<monkeyhybrid> coool, cheers SIR_Taco
<sithlord48> SIR_Taco_:  you should for safty remove any proprietary drivers before install , i have in the past lost my GUI badly from upgrades and not doing it..
<FlyingElvis> interesting  that did not work....
<sithlord48> SIR_Taco_:  i also have Radeon propritary driver on laptop the deskop runs  the open source driver.
<sithlord48> FlyingElvis:  your trying to upgrade what ?
<FlyingElvis> kubuntu gfrom 12.04 to 12.10
<FlyingElvis> from*
<sithlord48> sudo do-release-upgrade
<FlyingElvis> ty
<SIR_Taco_> sithlord48: seems my HD3200 is no longer supported by AMD/ATI
<sithlord48> you still need -d for some ready at the end idk why
<sithlord48> so FlyingElvis : use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<SIR_Taco_> *with a 3.5.x kernel that is
<sithlord48> oh very FlyingElvis nice.
<sithlord48> oh SIR_Taco_ very nice that is  (typo much)
<FlyingElvis> bbl...upgrading
<sithlord48> SIR_Taco_: the radeon driver is not that bad. it works just fine for my desktop.
<wmp> SIR_Taco_: ok, thank for help
<wmp> good night
<sithlord48> SIR_Taco_:  i even have sound out my HDMI port (HD4830)
<wmp> sithlord48: what kernel?
<SIR_Taco_> sithlord48: I agree it's 'not that bad' but it's not up to par with the AMD driver
<sithlord48> 3.2.032
<wmp> sithlord48: install 3.3 or later
<wmp> good night
<sithlord48> wmp:  upgrading to 12.10 atm..
<SIR_Taco_> wmp: you're welcome, good night
<sithlord48> SIR_Taco_:  idk for my needs,basicly just desktop /some video and few games it does everything just fine.
<SIR_Taco_> sithlord48: I get the odd frame lagging when watching a video with the Radeon drivers, that I didn't used to get. I don't really play games on my laptop
<sithlord48> SIR_Taco_:  it could also be cause its a laptop version of the a card too. sometimes the manufacture will use differnt firmware on them
<SIR_Taco_> sithlord48: true
<sithlord48> the encryption via normal install is a good excuse to format my netbook..
<sithlord48> does anyone know if you can use encryption with manual partition mode in the 12.10 installer?
#kubuntu 2012-10-19
<Scunizi> How do I start the Google Music Manager after install.. there's no menu item and "whereis" is useless without the package name.
<sithlord48> if you install w/ encrypted home folder. if you reinstall and use same password will you be able to see your documents?
<Guest6286> Hi I've just upgraded my Kubuntu host to 12.10 and now vmware workstation won't load up. I've tried the new patch and also tried to uninstall but for some reason I get this error on reinstallation: Unable to stop services.
<Guest6286> i'd be grateful if anyone is please able to help
<FlyingElvis> well the upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 is done...went without a hitch far as i can tell
<dougl> I am having issues with my 12.04 box but only when it runs in windows = how can I load the system to test hardware under kubuntu... I mean really that is what is important.
<dougl> In windows it magically reboots/restarts.... kubuntu (no load) seems to run flawlessly - as we'd expect, but lets put it to the test... but how
<dougl> ?
<Guest37284> where is everyone from?
<SIR_Taco_> Guest6286: well... when a man and a woman like each other very much....
<SIR_Taco_> sorry, that should be Guest37284... who has now left :P
<dougl> stress test kubuntu - anyone?
<dougl> kanada
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: how about the 'stress' package?
<SIR_Taco_> or 'cpuburn'
<SIR_Taco_> or 'crashme'
<Torch> cpuburn will only load the cpu itself.... building a kernel is a nice stress test, though. or some other largish software package.
<SIR_Taco_> Torch: Qt, OpenOffice or LibreOffice would do it... (they were a pain 10 years ago anyway)
<dougl> SIR_Taco, never heard of any of them - thanks
<dougl> SIR_Taco, can you help me out with the syntax of stress... cpu and io?
<dougl> I am not sure exactly how stress works...
<SIR_Taco_> dougl: not sure, have never used it... just searched the repos for stress tests
<dougl> SIR_Taco, K thanks
<utu-san> why is the iso so big?
<bjrohan> Hey there, is there a task scheduler installed by default? I can't seem to find one
<bjrohan> Anyone know where the task scheduler is in 12.10? Old posts for 12.10 said system settings task scheduler
<bjrohan> I do not see it
<bjrohan> What is the KDE administration module? I was looking to install kde-config-cron and it is mentioned in the description
<bjrohan> Hey there, I need help with ssh. I am trying to set up ssh so I don't need a password when running rsync. I followed a 3 step guide, but now not only does it still ask for a password, but it says my password is wrong
<shadeslayer> bjrohan: do you use ssh keys or plaintext auth?
<shadeslayer> if the former, check if you have .ssh/authorized_keys and it has the right permissions
<shadeslayer> should be -rw-r--r--
<shadeslayer> ( or 0644 )
<Smurphy> Morning ..
<Smurphy> Hmmm. How can I upgrade a KUbuntu from the cli ? Anyone a link ?
<lordievader> Smurphy: sudo do-release-upgrade
<almoxarife> i have forgotten, where can i change the key-combo for krunner?
<lordievader> almoxarife: System Settings -> Keyboard Shortcuts. Or look for keyboard shortcuts in krunner.
<almoxarife> lordievader: i have not seen key-short on krunner, you? i am using 4.9
<almoxarife> lordievader: it was where you first suggested though, thanks
<lordievader> almoxarife: Global Keyboard Shortcuts under Run Command Interface, second option.
<Smurphy> lordievader: Yeah., Didn't work on my netBook. Probably I had made an upgrade with one of the last Beta's - and it already replaced what was required :D
<almoxarife> yeap
<almoxarife> kubuntu still under conical?
<Smurphy> Doing the Update on the CLI on my mac mini. Last time I did it with the GUI - it didn't work :
<Smurphy> }
<Smurphy> You have to download a total of 1823 M. This download will take about
<Smurphy> 21 minutes with your connection.
<Smurphy> *lol*
<GirlyGirl> Does kubuntu have any alternate isos for 12.10?
<lordievader> GirlyGirl: Perhaps this is what you are looking for: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<yofel_> GirlyGirl: no, if you need the text installer you'll have to use the mini.iso
<GirlyGirl> yofel_: Any way do download all the .deb packages so that no download is necessary using the mini iso?
<yofel_> not that I know of, but maybe someone else does
<Smurphy> as far as I have read - the reasons they do the huge ISO - is to have the alternate installer also on the same one ...
<Smurphy> Reasone for the Alternate image - is 384MiB :) ram ...
<GirlyGirl> yofel_: Another question why is the iso so big, considering the additional packages are not that much?
<Smurphy> They wanted to get away from the CD Size limitation - so people at the end of the workd wouldn't have to download the Office packages for 3 days by example.
<yofel_> that, and it allowed for some packaging hackery to be removed that was needed to somehow make everything fit into 700M
<Smurphy> Hmm. Apart from that thelightdm could not load the regular user sessions (only a disabled one and the guest) after installing kdm and forcing it to be used - I can use my system as usual.
<shadeslayer> Smurphy: please report a bug on bugs.kde.org :)
<wmp> SIR_Taco_: CPU work good on 3.6.2
<Smurphy> shadeslayer: Na. I circumvented it. Don't have time to create a login etc. to report just one bug.
<shadeslayer> Smurphy: but if you never report it, it won't get fixed soonish, or maybe upstream may never know about the issue
<Smurphy> shadeslayer: I know. However I think I have given enough of my time to the KDE project in the past already ... :} say with KDE 1.0 release ... Damn ... That was harsh !
<shadeslayer> :D
<jmichaelx> what is the point of a recovery shell, with user 'root', if config files are read only?
<saleem> hi, is anyone using latest stable trinity desktop on precise?
<jmichaelx> i have a kubuntu installation for which X is now broken, in 12.04. i suspect i'm not alone in this.
<Smurphy> jmichaelx: What device do you run it on ? It does not run on my ASUS EeePC because of the Graphic-Chipset in it.
<jmichaelx> Smurphy: i said that X is now broken, meaning that it had been working
<shadeslayer> jmichaelx: you can remount the rootfs as read write
<jmichaelx> Smurphy: for me, it is pretty much guaranteed that a recent update broke X. i get to KDM, log in, and go to a black screen, with a pointer
<jmichaelx> shadeslayer: yep, did that
<jmichaelx> i should take back what i said... X is working, it is apparently kwin that is not working
<Smurphy> jmichaelx: Then it's not the X. It's the startup scripts. Note that an upgrade always replaces the /bin/sh link to dash. So it broke some of my stuff.
<Smurphy> mv all your .kde stuff to a temporary location, and log in again. Should work.
<jmichaelx> Smurphy: i had just decided to do just that, but ty.... ny brain had been stuck the last few minutes
<jmichaelx> my*
<Smurphy> :)
<jmichaelx> Smurphy: is it just KDE that will not run on your eeepc?
<Smurphy> nope - X Server won't start at all.
<Smurphy> Running fine on my Mac mini though.
<jmichaelx> Smurphy: hmm, what chipset does your eeepc use? i have several of them, and they all run ubuntu
<jmichaelx> ok, i renamed .kde, and started KDM.... and ran into the same thing
<Smurphy> jmichaelx: Cedarview chipset ...
<jmichaelx> somewhere a kubuntu update or two messed things up
<Smurphy> jmichaelx: Weird. What does you .xsession-errors file show you ?
<Smurphy> jmichaelx: Run it again from cli.
<jmichaelx> run what again?
<Smurphy> the update - do see if something was messed up.
<jmichaelx> Smurphy: yea, i have no network, since KDE will not start
 * Smurphy has taken the habit to initiate majore updates from the console - cause that way - you won't get a screwed update when something does not wor.
<Smurphy> jmichaelx: WLan ??? *sucks*
<jmichaelx> Smurphy: i do all updates from the command line. always have.
<yofel> try running 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' anyway, if that returns nothing the update should've been fine
<jmichaelx> Smurphy: yep, wlan
<jmichaelx> yofel: that's not my problem
<yofel> and ~/.xsession-errors has no useful information?
<jmichaelx> i should just ditch network manager, but right now i would have to look up again how to connect to my WAP using WPA2, without network manager
<jmichaelx> yofel: i'm not seeing anything that looks wrong (to me). X starts, but kwin does not.
<Smurphy> jmichaelx: I know the drill.
<yofel> wpa_supplicant, but I don't remember the exact way to do it :/
<Smurphy> BTW - try creating a new user and log in through that one.
<jmichaelx> yofel: yea, i have done it before, but it's been a while
<Smurphy> jmichaelx: Or - you could just stop the kdm - and start X from the command line: startx
<jmichaelx> Smurphy: yea, X starts the way it is, but i don't think kwin is starting
<jmichaelx> i work on networks as a part of my living... but i don't know how to do wpa_supplicant without looking in up o_O
<Smurphy> jmichaelx: Did you go to the console, stop KDM, and issue as user: startx ?
<jmichaelx> Smurphy: no, but i can go ahead and do that
<jmichaelx> Smurphy: what would be the point of doing that?
<Smurphy> jmichaelx: I removes the possibility of any Login managers to mess with your config.
<vadrao> Hi all, I have a graphics problem. I am suing "NVIDIA Corporation G98M [Quadro NVS 160M] (rev a1)". I could not install nvidia-173 from jockey. It says "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.". But experimental installs fine. But jockey says "installed. but driver not in use" . Can any one suggest some thing
<vadrao> suing = using*
<vadrao> :)
<jmichaelx> vadrao: do NOT sue your video adapter... although the idea may be tempting at times
<vadrao> jmichaelx: hahaha :)
<jmichaelx> ok, using is better
<jmichaelx> Smurphy: startx gives me a black screen. no point or anything.
<Smurphy> If you hit just X - as root - what does it do ?
<Smurphy> Start X as root, send it to the back ground, export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Smurphy> and start a Konsole or xterm or whatever providing you a console on the X Window env.
<Smurphy> Then in the console/xterm, start kwin - to see where it crashes ...
<jmichaelx> Smurphy: i think i should instead get network going, apply available updates, and see whether or not that fixes anything
<jmichaelx> but first, i should go to bed. been up all night
<jmichaelx> if i get wireless going, i may just upgrade to quantal, and give it a shot from  there
<Smurphy> yeah. I'll go to lunch in 5 ...
<wmp> hello, how to add few attach to comment on bug?
<wmp> in launchpad of course
<jmichaelx> Smurphy: ahh, cedarview... your eeepc is a generation or two newer than the ones i have
 * jmichaelx has atom-based machines all over the plave
<jmichaelx> place*
 * jmichaelx just managed to run updates. crosses fingers.
 * jmichaelx cusses
<jmichaelx> kubuntu screwed something up. i have a feeling i won't be along on this.
<jmichaelx> alone*
<jmichaelx> c'est la vie
<vernacciabuona> goodmorning
<vernacciabuona> italiano english!?!??
<Lynoure> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vernacciabuona> ok
<un2> Current serial number in output stream: 303
<un2> I have a problem dudes, trying to install a game with wine am told that : fixme:shell:SHChangeNotify ignoring unsupported flags: 2001
<un2> fixme:shell:SHChangeNotify ignoring unsupported flags: 2001
<un2> fixme:shell:SHChangeNotify ignoring unsupported flags: 2001
<un2> fixme:storage:create_storagefile Storage share mode not implemented.
<un2> fixme:shell:SHChangeNotify ignoring unsupported flags: 2001
<FloodBotK1> un2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest37520> hi guys i'm getting some funky behaviour from vmware, even after patching for 12.10. When vmware asks me for root password it says it's wrong and also shows Home directory /home/user not ours when it's starting up... does anyone know how i can fix this. thanks
<vernacciabuona> ubuntu-it
<vernacciabuona> buongiorno
<vernacciabuona> for ubuntu it?!?
<HugoDaniel> hi
<HugoDaniel> im upgrading to 12.10 :)
<gits1225> error: sparse file not found. Press any key to continue.
<gits1225> Shows up when booting. I know its cause of btrfs. But, any patch or updates to fix it?
<yofel> gits1225: iirc that doesn't really break anything so I usually just ignore it
<yofel> boot continues after a moment anyway
<gits1225> w/o pressing any key?
<yofel> yes, pressing a key just makes it continue right away
<gits1225> k
<dougl> I was running 'stress' and doing system update adn my 12.04 hung and when I restarted adn finnished the update my user's desktop is incomplete (no task bar and no desktop background) any suggestions?
<Peace-> dougl: mm alt f2
<Peace-> plasma-desktop
<Peace-> is running ?
<dougl> Peace-, mm alt f2 = ? Sorry I don't understand
<Peace-> dougl: run system monitor
<Peace-> dougl: see if plasma-desktop is running or not
<dougl> lemme shell in... there is nothing I can do from the screen that contains the blank default kubuntu wallpaper...
<Peace-> dougl: if you press ALT F2 keys KRUNNER should appear
<dougl> Peace-, alt f2 is un responsive
<Peace-> dougl: CRTL ESC ?
<dougl> and cannot see plasma-desktop in top from ssh
<dougl> CRTL ESC  unresponsive
<Peace-> dougl: can you run plasma-desktop in some ways ?
<Peace-> your system is not running kwin and plasma-desktop
<Peace-> that is problem
<dougl> lol - I knew there was some sort of problem... I have ssh access and...
<monkeyhybrid> Anyone here syncing their Google Apps mail, calendar and contacts with Kontact / Aonadi?
<dougl> and console access
<Peace-> monkeyhybrid: i guess i did one tme
<dougl> Peace-, not sure what to do.
<monkeyhybrid> did it work reliably, Peace-?
<Peace-> dougl: you need to run in the konsole or your  terminal plasma-desktop & kwin --replace
<Peace-> monkeyhybrid: it's so much time i don't try
<Smurphy> monkeyhybrid: Hav owncloud at home for that.
<monkeyhybrid> Smurphy: I have been playing with ownCloud a bit too. I love the idea of it. Have you had any problems with it so far?
<dougl> Peace-, plasma-desktop & kwin --replace @ ssh and on local ncurse login = 'kwin: FATAL ERROR while trying to open display
<dougl> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<dougl> plasma-desktop(3618): KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server:  "Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11"'
<Peace-> dougl: mmm you need to set DISPLAY=SOMETHING
<Peace-> dougl: but i dunno if with ssh you coudl do that
<Peace-> dougl: you coudl rename your $HOME/.kde
<Peace-> dougl: and login logout
<Smurphy> monkeyhybrid: It is not aaas stable as I'd like it to be 9It does nto crash). But the Calendar Sharing options are still a bit shaggy
<Peace-> dougl:     qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout 0 0 0 #should logout
<monkeyhybrid> hmm, that's kind of what I have found so far too, Smurphy. I have high hopes for it but I can't use it for proper work yet
<monkeyhybrid> Smurphy: The Android apps for it are pretty good though.
<dougl> Peace-, yes I used to use the display command when starting mythtv on remote display or remote machine - forget the syntax - lol
<Peace-> dougl: DISPLAY=:1  or DISPLAY=:0 i dunno
<Smurphy> monkeyhybrid: Could be ... but Snow-Leopard Calendar is a pain on the Shared Calendars ...
<dougl> Peace-, yeah that is it.
<dougl> renamed .kde for now
<monkeyhybrid> Smurphy: ah ok. Seeing as you're an OS X user, any idea if OS X syncs with calendars / contacts on Google Apps ok?
<Smurphy> monkeyhybrid: Nope. Can't tell,a s we - Wife and Girls (3) only use private stuff. Social Medias as these are called - we don't care.
<monkeyhybrid> Smurphy: Basically, I have given in to using Google Apps for mail, contacts and calendar. Currently using Thunderbird as an email client but would like to be using the KPIM tools if they are stable with Google Apps sync nowadays. But would need something for Mac clients....
<Smurphy> yep. well - My wife and the girls are using Mac's - me 2 - but Hardware only, running KUbuntu 12.10 on my mac mini |:}
<monkeyhybrid> Smurphy: oki doki, good to hear you're getting on with ownCloud then. I really hope that becomes a lot more polished over the next few releases
<Smurphy> me too.
<monkeyhybrid> Smurphy: I have to get a Mac soon for iOS development but still think KDE is the best DE ever so can't let it go... :) I will end up with a new beefy laptop for Linux and a Macbook Pro for OS X I think
<monkeyhybrid> Smurphy: I could always have KDE in a VM but that would just feel so wrong, lol.
<Smurphy> yup. Having here roughly 10 Computers running in the household. Using the Macs reduces Admin-Tasks trmendously ...
<Smurphy> and - I can alwyas do what I want on mine.
<dougl> Peace-, that gives me limited desktop... task bar with no widgets, right button click menu on desktop, desktop button in the upper right... did the plasma-desktop & kwin --replace in a konsole window on my desktop and nothing much happend to the desktop...
<dougl> about half the window had status messages tho...
<dougl> no errors
<monkeyhybrid> Smurphy: so do you dual-boot Kubuntu with OS X on your Mac? Or have you totally scubbed OS X?
<Peace-> dougl: are you before the computer ?
<Peace-> dougl: if yes you can add the default panel ?
<Smurphy> I have OS-X for some things like a decent Teamviewer support (It's still wine based under linux I guess) to help my relatives, but the partition is small ... 98GB from 1TB.
<Smurphy> The rest is on 50GB Root partition, 50GB Cryptfs Partition, rest Media.
<Smurphy> and all kept in sync with the NAS.
<Peace-> dougl: btw i have to go :}
<monkeyhybrid> coool. kept in sync with the NAS using ownCloud?
<dougl> Peace-, thanks for the help = take care
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dougl> BluesKaj, hello :)
<dougl> BluesKaj, help :)
<BluesKaj> hi dougl
<dougl> lol
<BluesKaj> whta's up , dougl ?
<BluesKaj> err what's up :)
<Smurphy> +1 ?
<dougl> BluesKaj, you familiar with a package called 'stress' to test kubuntu machines?
<Smurphy> dougl: reompile the kernel with option -j - and you'll do the best stress test you can do ... :}
<BluesKaj> dougl, I've heard there was one , but never tried it.
<dougl> I did a 'stress -c 2k -i 2k' which is loading the cpu and io as I understand it... and at the same time i did a system update and machine hung and restart and finish update my user login is messed... no wallpaper, no effects - ssh in and look at home dir and all looks good - any thots?
<dougl> BluesKaj, ^^^
<Smurphy> :}
<Smurphy> At least the kernel compilation does not hang my machine. Getting slower, yes ...
<BluesKaj> my stress test is if all the hardware drivers work the way they're supposed to with media apps etc, then I'm satisfied ..office suites etc no longer apply since I'm primarily a home user
<dougl> Smurphy, I can't even do a sytem update and you want me to recompile the kernel... there's asking for trouble - lol
<Smurphy> :}
<Smurphy> dougl: Any messages showing up - why it crashed /
<Smurphy> ?
<dougl> yeah I shoulda known better than to fix what wsa not broken... fekkin windows was rebootin on that machine all the time (gaming) on one of the kids so I wanted to check it with a real OS and heres where I am - lol
<dougl> Smurphy, that is the thing - no crash
<dougl> err - do you mean the hang while fekkin around?
<Smurphy> yup. My advice. Take that machine apart, and back together. Vacuum all the dust out of it. This will put back the contacts, and it'll work after. Doing that on a 2 Year cycle here
<Smurphy> dougl: yup. The hang :)
<dougl> Smurphy, no messages on the hang... teardown/cleanup = good advice... did it last week when we replaced the nvidia that was having fan issues... err last month now I guess.
<Smurphy> will do it next week. Just ordered a couple GTX 660Ti OC for my fiwe and my gaming computers :)_
<Smurphy> s/fiwe/wife/g :}
<dougl> Smurphy, what kind of powersupply you use for the dual 660 machine?
<dougl> err - 2 machines?
<Smurphy> It is not a dual 660 Machine. My wife and I do each have a gaqming computer - as we are both Power Gamers.
<Smurphy> We met while playing left 4 dead  :) *rofl* in the middle of a Zombie massacre :D
<dougl> gotcha - my son is the gamer (one 560ti)... there is a story for the kids...
<Smurphy> And - I also ordered 2 1TB HD's - as  we are going to add Linux to the WIn7 setup on these boxes (Steam comes out on Linux ...).
<dougl> don't play so many games you may get married...
<Smurphy> *rofl*
<Smurphy> We still play, and we still have a trmendous relationshipt going on. Best choice I ever made ! :}
<dougl> when steam comes out on linux = lots of games?
<Smurphy> UP to now - 24 officially planned (already done actually).
<dougl> mine craft?
<Smurphy> no idea.
<dougl> or mind craft... or what ever it is called - lol
<dougl> I am not a gamer at all
<Smurphy> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/
<Smurphy> I am - always was :)
<dougl> 46 here how old are you?
<Smurphy> 43... MY wie is 46 :)
<Smurphy> s/wie/wife/g
<dougl> surprising - still gaming = good for you guys
<monkeyhybrid> Smurphy: Me and my girlfriend met in LfD too! 3 and a bit years now :)
<Smurphy> yup :)
<BluesKaj> I play a strategy game , only because wife wanted an ally , but otherwise I'm not much of a gamer
<Smurphy> *rofl* yeah... Way to go :)
<Smurphy> http://stargate.solsys.org/mod.php?mod=blog&user=2
<Smurphy> :}
<dougl> need for speed 3 was the last family game on PC... wow too
<dougl> as in warcraft
<dougl> no time anymore
<Smurphy> Never played wow ... I come from the Wing Commander side. Flight Simulators, and of course Doom, Quake, UT all versions :)
<monkeyhybrid> you guys look very happy together :)
<Smurphy> monkeyhybrid: We are - still now :)
<dougl> duke nukem
<Smurphy> that one too ...
<Smurphy> monkeyhybrid: People say we have a Symbiotic, Parasitic relation :)
<monkeyhybrid> lol
<Smurphy> we always hang out together. If one of us is drunk, the other one is drunk too :}
<dougl> http://stargate.solsys.org/mod.php?mod=blog&user=2 nice
<Smurphy> yeah :)
<Smurphy> pfff ... Just going through the TODO List and enhancement requests of my site ... pfffff ...
<Smurphy> *hide* *duck*
<dougl> In view or recent event I am afraid to do update on my main machine...
<kroson> Hi people, is the new kubuntu stable?
<Smurphy> Have to do it one of these days ...
<Smurphy> kroson: Compared to Windows ? yes.
<BluesKaj> kroson, so far so good
<Smurphy> in case you have a Cedarview graphic chip - don't use it.
<Smurphy> where is the kernel module blacklist again ?
<Smurphy> Want to try some thing.
<tenarv> i was thinking it was in the etc folder but cant find it
<Smurphy> it's in the /etc/modprobe.d directory
<tenarv> yep, just found
<tenarv> do you know of a good google voice app
<dougl> I think I am just gonna install 12.10 and hope for the best
<natman> can i ask about upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 here?
<Peace-> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<natman>  its just i heard there is a problem with manual partitions? I have 5 on my laptop and am thinking about a fresh install
<Peace-> !releasenote
<dougl> my 12.10 dvd does not even boot on that box
<natman> Peace-:  i as hoping to chat to someone about it, i have looked at the release notes and the known feedback issues
<Smurphy> Wonder if it will work. did put the gma500_gfx into the blacklist ...
<Smurphy> Hmmmm. gma500_gfx in the blacklist, gma500_gfx gets loaded anyway ... What am I missing ???
<Peace-> Smurphy: mm ?
<Peace-> Smurphy: sure that the file is the one ?
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, is that the proper name fro the module ?
<Peace-> natman: i am in 12.10 from alpha :D here it working nice
<Smurphy> smurphy@EeePC:~$ lsmod | grep gma500_gfx
<Smurphy> gma500_gfx            187730  1
<Smurphy> drm_kms_helper         45271  1 gma500_gfx
<Smurphy> drm                   230463  2 gma500_gfx,drm_kms_helper
<Smurphy> i2c_algo_bit           13197  1 gma500_gfx
<FloodBotK1> Smurphy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Smurphy> video                  18847  1 gma500_gfx
<Peace-> Smurphy: sudo rmmond gma500_gfx ?
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> Smurphy: sudo rmmod gma500_gfx ?
<Smurphy> :}
<natman> Peace-:  cool!, its been years since ive done an upgrade ( rather than fresh install ) ,
<Peace-> natman: remove ppa is a duty
<Smurphy> # grep gma500_gfx /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<natman> Peace-:  sorry dont get ya?
<Smurphy> blacklist gma500_gfx
<Smurphy> :} SO - it is in ...
<Peace-> natman: make sure you have not ppa enabled if you want upgrade
<kroson> Hi, is there already a way to make a ubuntu 12.10 bootable usb stick in windows? thanks
<Smurphy> Just gives me a: ERROR: Module drm_kms_helper is in use by gma500_gfx
<Peace-> Smurphy: so... drm_kms is the one you need to remove
<Peace-> first
<natman> kroson: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<dougl> kroson> Hi, is there already a way to make a ubuntu 12.10 bootable usb stick in windows? thanks or mac or linux?
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, probly have to drop to atty stop X and then blaclklist
<Smurphy> Tried. Won't do...
<Peace-> Smurphy: i hope you know hwat you are doing
<Smurphy> ERROR: Module gma500_gfx is in use
<Smurphy> ERROR: Module drm_kms_helper is in use by gma500_gfx
<Smurphy> Any way I can see which module is actually using the gma500_gfx drivers /
<Smurphy> ?
<dougl> natman, you know you can make a 12.10 bootable stick with the informaiton on http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ ?
<Smurphy> performing a remote jockey start ...
<BluesKaj> stop X in the tty and then blacklist it , it won't blacklist while it's in use
<Smurphy> won't work ...
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: That is the problem. X does not even work !!!
<Smurphy> It's a Cedarview chipset being used ...
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<Smurphy> Will try to upgrade the BIOS. Seem I have some ghost-devices ... 4 Screens while only 3 are valid ...
<natman> dougl: ya, and said stick is sitting on my desk!, but the devil inside me wants to risk an online update
<dougl> natman, lol... do the update <grin>
<BluesKaj> natman, have you partitioned yet
<genii-around> Smurphy: Instead of rmmod, have you tried sudo modprobe -r gma500_gfx
<natman> dougl: BluesKaj laptop currently is running Kubuntu 12.04 with 5 parititions ( win7, reco, / , /home, swap ) and im happy with all the sizes
<BluesKaj> natman, going to do an internet upgrade ?
<dougl> time for a usb HD natman
<BluesKaj> I don't bother with a swap partition since it's a primary , so a swap file does the job instead
<Smurphy> genii-around: Does not work. It needs it to display anything ...
<dougl> gotta run guys and gals - thanks for the chat :)
<natman> BluesKaj:  perhaps, as in letting muon take care of it for me, but worry about some issues, #parititions and desktop effects
<natman> dougl:  bye
<Smurphy> pfff. wanted to update the Bios. Found out it is the latest already, and now Windows has to apply 9 Updates ... :(
<Smurphy> Hate windows.
<TheLordOfTime> natman, if you're going  to chance an internet upgrade, back up your data first.
<kroson> Smurphy: using windows 8?
<TheLordOfTime> natman, if you upgrade via something like do-release-upgrade in the terminal, it shouldn't mess with your partitions
<TheLordOfTime> natman, either  way, data backup time!
<kroson> you told me that kubuntu was more stable than windows, in what senses?
<Smurphy> kroson: Nope. never. dual boot on my netbook.
<Smurphy> The Windows 7 on the Netbook is actually the one I use to manage the firmware of all devices (Radio control transmitters etc.). But I want to ahve linux on it too,.
<BluesKaj> natman, muon is ok , but a sudo do-release-upgrade is more direct , guis for an OS upgrade go against my grain
<kroson> Smurphy: how would you compare the current kde to the current unity?
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj, do-release-upgrade, or do-release-upgrade -d ?
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj, i know when 12.04 rolled out, they needed do-release-upgrade -d
<TheLordOfTime> or w/e it was
<BluesKaj> TheLordOfTime,, -d is for development
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj, 11.10 -> 12.04 needed that, not sure why even after stable release
 * TheLordOfTime greps the release notes
<BluesKaj> 12.10 is already released
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj, so was 12.04
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj, 11.10 -> 12.04, even after LTS release, needed -d
<TheLordOfTime> which is why i'm sifting the release notes now
<Smurphy> kroson: Me ? NEver liked Unity or Gnome. Sticking with KDE since pre 1.0 release...
<BluesKaj> TheLordOfTime, ok , well try it both ways ...see which one works :)
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj, it should just be `do-release-upgrade`
<TheLordOfTime> with sudo of course
<TheLordOfTime> (had to dig into the server release notes to find that one, the release notes suggest to use GUIs instead for Ubuntu and Kubuntu and variants)
<BluesKaj> TheLordOfTime, , well, that's for terminal-phobic users
<TheLordOfTime> indeed :P
<TheLordOfTime> i'm with you, use the terminal and sudo do-release-upgrade :P
<bjrohan> Hey there, I need help with ssh. I am trying to set up ssh so I don't need a password when running rsync. I followed a 3 step guide, but now not only does it still ask for a password, but it says my password is wrong
<BluesKaj> I'm no linux guru, but I do prefer the terminal over guis unless there's a restart buffer for those with poor internet connections in the muon or whatever gui
<Smurphy> bjrohan: on the side you want to connect to - create a key-paire with ssh-keygen -t rsa
<Smurphy> and don't put a password when it asks you.
<BluesKaj> bjrohan, dunno if this will work with rsync , http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/3-steps-to-perform-ssh-login-without-password-using-ssh-keygen-ssh-copy-id/
<bjrohan> Here is what I did
<bjrohan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289438/
<Smurphy> Not copy the ~/.ssh/ras-pub.key content int the remote site's authorized-keys file.
<Smurphy> done.
<genii-around> Smurphy: The second reply at http://askubuntu.com/questions/168986/cedar-view-drivers-arent-working looks interesting as related to your current video problem
<Smurphy> genii-around: ack ...
<Smurphy> Checking itnow ...
<truexfan81> i'm having a problem with the GTK+Apperance tab on the application appearance control panel
<truexfan81> doesn't seem to be applying the them to my gtk apps
<truexfan81> theme*
<truexfan81> 12.04
<truexfan81> how do i fix this?
<truexfan81> is the server throttling me again?
<genii-around> truexfan81: What theme are you using?
<truexfan81> oxygen-gtk
<truexfan81> i have tried all the themes in the list
<truexfan81> none have any effect
<genii-around> truexfan81: Under search paths, what are listed?
<truexfan81> /usr
<truexfan81> /usr/local
<truexfan81> /opt/gnome
<truexfan81> /home/ds9/.local
<genii-around> OK
<truexfan81> sorry for the bold
<truexfan81> hexchat kept wanting to use it as a command
<genii-around> truexfan81: Under Gtk Configuration, do you have oxygen-gtk slected for both gt2 and gtk3 ?
<genii-around> gt2->gtk2, typo
<truexfan81> i don't have those options
<truexfan81> under GTK+ Appearance i have a dropdown menu: Widget style, change search paths button, and a change font button
<truexfan81> maybe i need to install something different?
<truexfan81> kde-config-gtk-style is what got me that tab
<genii-around> truexfan81: I seem to have the following installed: gtk2-engines-qtcurve kde-style-qtcurve kwin-style-qtcurve qtcurve qtcurve-i18n    ...I think it's somewhere in those
<truexfan81> do i need to restart the gtk app to make it apply the changes?
<genii-around> truexfan81: I would think so, yes
<truexfan81> ok brb i hope
<Guest30873> hi, am i the only one who gets an installer error after files have been copied and the installation itself has to begin? / kubuntu 12.10
<truexfan81> fail
<genii-around> Guest30873: Probably not. Can you put what it tells you in a pastebin for us to see?
<truexfan81> i had this problem when i tried kubuntu 10.04, never did get it fixed
<zorael> The big Kubuntu 12.10 logo on kubuntu.org still leads to the news/1210-quantal-quetzal-beta-2-out news entry
<Guest30873> genii-around: where do i see what the exact error was? is there a log on the live system or anything of this kind? I guess it said it couldn't install on a read-only system
<truexfan81> ah ha success
<akSeya> hi folks :)
<BluesKaj> TheLordOfTime, I just had to use -d to upgrade my laptop from 12.04 to 12.10
<akSeya> i'm searching for a ipv6 mirror to download kubuntu 12.10 .. does anyone have one in the tip of the tong?
<genii-around> Guest30873: So this is during an install from CD/DVD or from 12.04 upgrade using do-release-upgrade ?
<Guest30873> genii-around: i tried to install from a USB stick, not release-upgrade
<Guest30873> genii-around: i successfully installed other linux-es on the same partitions on my hard drive, and now it said the file system is read only. also i noticed the installer didn't ask for any sort of confirmation upon formatting the partitions - strange
<tsimpson> akSeya: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors lists all the mirrors, you should be able to find a local IPv6 available server from there
<akSeya> tsimpson, for kubuntu CDs, the few I tried redirects too cdimage server for versions abote 12.04 =/
<akSeya> there is Ubuntu mirrors but not kubuntu.. why!? =/
<akSeya> there are*
<Guest30873> there used to be a text installer - is it available?
<FlyingElvis> im having a slight problem...im trying to install msttcorefonts. kubuntu says they are installed, but that little confirmation window did not come up during the install process...how do i get these installed
<DarthFrog> akSeya: there are bittorrents of Quantal.
<akSeya> DarthFrog, can't use torrent here, must be ipv6
<akSeya> =/
<tsimpson> looks like most mirrors don't archive cdimage.u.c so you'll have to use a non-local one, but you should be able to use torrents over IPv6
<tsimpson> akSeya: why do you specifically need an IPv6 mirror anyway?
<genii-around> akSeya: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61975/how-to-access-archive-ubuntu-com-from-an-ipv6-only-machine
<dougl> BluesKaj, you still here... I think it is only my user that is corrupt on my 12.04 install - Can I delete the user (there is only one besides root) without deleting the home dir then rename the dir and create a new user with the same name etc?
<akSeya> genii-around, nice :)
<genii-around> Guest30873: I see alternate images at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<Guest30873> genii-around: you're a genius, genii, thank you )
<genii-around> Guest30873: I have not seen the behaviour you described before during the install, seems extremely odd. Do you have some very large number of partitions? There is a bug relating to that which i know of
<Guest30873> genii-around: no, i don't have too many partitions - 3 ntfs one, 2 ext4 and 1 swap partition
<Guest30873> ntfs ones*
<Guest30873> it seems ubuntu dislikes my hard drive - it produces some cracking sounds during installation // I've never had it with opensuse or sabayon which I've had before trying to install kubuntu 12.10
<keithzg_> Guest20873: Probably just because this is later in you using the drive, it's now writing to more disparate and distanced sectors.
<Guest30873> genii-around: how do you think - might I bypass the issue with the installer if i try an alternate installer image?
<genii-around> Guest30873: Possibly, it's difficult to know since we can't be sure what the cause of the problem is yet. The alternate does usually have some additional drivers, etc which may be at the root of it.
<genii-around> ( if you have some onboard raid or odd chipset or so on )
<Guest30873> no raids, no non-standard hardware
<Guest30873> genii-around: i'll try anyway. thank you for your help
<BluesKaj> yeah , the alternate is great for older pcs hardware recognition,
<Guest30873> will give it a try. i hope it's not too comlicated to use )
<CoJaBo> How do I turn off the "upgrade to Oneiric" nag prompt?
<DarthFrog> CoJaBo: Edit /etc/update-manager
<Guest30873> shit, the md5 sums don't match for alternate cd
<IdleOne> please keep the language clean
<Guest30873> yes, sorry
<Guest30873> wow this is strange already - wrong md5sum for another iso of another distro. hmm. should i download both again?
<shadeslayer> Guest30873: how are you downloading them?
<shadeslayer> I suggest using a torrent
<Guest30873> using konqueror
<genii-around> Guest30873: I would suggest to try a torrent download where possible, since the program like ktorrent or so on will be automatically verifying the sections
<genii-around> shadeslayer: There seems no torrents for the alternates
<shadeslayer> yep, or zsync
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> wait ... is alternate even supported?
<Guest30873> i'm afraid there is no torrent for alternate
<akSeya> folks.. how can I install yakuake on ubuntu 12.10?
<shadeslayer> I don't see alternate on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<bazhang> !find yakuake
<genii-around> shadeslayer: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/ shows them there, but just straight iso downloads or else jigdo
<ubottu> Found: yakuake
<akSeya> after I upgraded to 12.10 ubuntu removed all KDE packages :(
<bazhang> akSeya, sudo apt-get install yakuake
<shadeslayer> genii-around: I don't think alternate is supported
<akSeya> bazhang, it says there is no candidate to install
<shadeslayer> but I'm not completely sure
<akSeya> if I try to install konsole, it says it depends on kde-runtime and that kde-runtime will not be installed
<akSeya> why!?
<Jimster480-Lapto> repo issue
<genii-around> akSeya: Possibly you have entries in your /etc/apt/sources.list which are from other versions, or a PPA installed which is interfering
<Jimster480-Lapto> its best to install the kde desktop or start installing the dependencies
<akSeya> i just did a :%s/precise/quantal/g on my sources.list let's see what happens :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: no, alternate isn't supported
<shadeslayer> ^
<yofel> genii-around: those are the last alternate images that were built, but there are no "released" alternate images
<yofel> so use them at your own risk, we don't guarantee for anything
<akSeya> now konsole has no candidate to install :S
<genii-around> yofel: Good to know!
<akSeya> folks.. could anyone pastebin kubuntu 12.10 sources.list ?
<genii-around> akSeya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1289750/
<akSeya> thanks genii-around
<genii-around> akSeya: Should probably also check in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   for PPAs which might be part of the issue
<akSeya> yeah, I deleted everything in there already
<akSeya> genii-around, it worked with your sources ;) thanks
<genii-around> akSeya: You're welcome
<Guest30873> i cant believe it - wrong md5 sum after a torrent download again
<yofel> genii-around: if you still ever need the text installer -> netboot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<genii-around> yofel: I have a lubuntu-mini-32bit-no-PAE.iso that I had to use recently... from there I do the desktop install after of course
<Guest30873> unfortunately 12.10 is not available for netinstall yet
<yofel> duh, someone didn't add it on the wiki -.-
<yofel> the images are there though
<faLUCE> hi, is there a good inventory management system with barcode support for linux?
<genii-around> faLUCE: I'm not sure about straight inventory software, but I do know that LemonPOS  ( point-of-sale ) has barcode and inventory parts in it
<dougl> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade only updates 12.04 right it will not upgrade to 12.10 will it?
<TheLordOfTime> it shouldnt
<dougl> thanks
<TheLordOfTime> do-release-upgrade would upgrade to 12.10
<TheLordOfTime> at least, as i understand it
<dougl> TheLordOfTime, k - thanks
<shadeslayer> yep
<dougl> my 12.10 install dvd will not boot on one of my machines... it has a mish-mash of ide and sata drives - the cd is ide.  Any thots on possible conflicts?
<faLUCE> thnks genii-around
<zefoij> i installed kubuntu 12.10 and i'm getting his error now: http://pastie.org/5085122
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> i just finished the kubuntu upgrade on my dell laptop. now even with fglrx installed
<PasNox> no amd / ati tools want to run, kde does not want to activate it's effects and jockey wiew is empty  ( no driver / hardware listed .. ) any hint ?
<genii-around> PasNox: You need to enable the "restricted" repository for those drivers to appear
<PasNox> genii-around: ??
<PasNox> the drivers are already isntalled according to what i can see :/
<PasNox> genii-around:
<genii-around> PasNox: You said the jockey view was empty, that would indicate probably not. .. Does: lsmod | grep fglrx     show it as loaded?
<PasNox> genii-around: i'm sure they are installed, muon package manager tols me, and i force reinstall of all mesa / fglrx packages
<PasNox> let me check the command
<PasNox> genii-around: something is not good - lsmod doesn ot show something related to amd / ati / fglrx
<PasNox> i tried
<PasNox> sudo insmod fglrx
<PasNox> no module found :(
<Jimster480-Lapto> ?
<Jimster480-Lapto> yea idk if fglrx is available yet
<Jimster480-Lapto> i had a issue the other day with fglrx on the new kernel
<Jimster480-Lapto> what kernel is 12.10 running?
<PasNox> Jimster480-Lapto: it's installed at least :/
<PasNox> dunno
<PasNox> let me check
<genii-around> !info linux-image quantal
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.14.14 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<PasNox> 3.5.0-17
<genii-around> Jimster480-Lapto: Stock is the one bot shows, with dist-upgrade the current is what PasNox said
<PasNox> anything i can do ?
<PasNox> the fact it's not accelerated etc can pass
<Jimster480-Lapto> oh its old stable
<PasNox> but it too does not allow me to use the maximum screen size of my monitor which is 1440*900
<Jimster480-Lapto> it should work with that version
<Jimster480-Lapto> you should be able to do apt-get install fglrx*
<PasNox> already done
<PasNox> and even forced reinstall of all mesa / fglrx
<PasNox> and jockey
<PasNox> ah
<PasNox> looks i add the fglrx thing
<PasNox> i installed fglrx-updates one
<PasNox> which remove the other
<PasNox> and i see in the console it installed the modules
<PasNox> what is the differences ?
<Jimster480-Lapto> lol
<ralsina> Hello, is there a version of qyoto packaged for kubuntu precise or quantal?
<PasNox> i had*
<PasNox> i tried to reinstall fglrx
<Jimster480-Lapto> fglrx-updates is not the actual package that you need
<Jimster480-Lapto> its not the driver
<PasNox> from terminal and i see a lot of errors ( skipped alternative files becasue they are not part of package etc )
<PasNox> strange :/
<PasNox> from the description it looks exactly same thing than the fglrx thing
<Jimster480-Lapto> try the fglrx-installer-updates
<Jimster480-Lapto> and see if that works. And yea i just looked it up and it looks lke it might be the same thing. Which is weird.
<Jimster480-Lapto> I wish I could get my fglrx working properly with my new 3.6.2 kernel
<PasNox> fglrx doesn ot install ( it does not want to repalce existing files with symlink etc ) - which looks like why it does not works
<PasNox> the other install but does not works too :/
<Jimster480-Lapto> so uninstall the package that you have installed
<Jimster480-Lapto> if you did force
<Jimster480-Lapto> sometimes it breaks the whole thing
<Jimster480-Lapto> i did that the other day
<FloodBotK1> Jimster480-Lapto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ravage> i switched from fglrx to the open source radeon driver in 12.10. works better than ever :)
<Jimster480-Lapto> because it puts a package in there that you dont have the right dependencies for and then it wont let you install the proper stuff.
<PasNox> Ravage: what is the package ame ?
<PasNox> Jimster480-Lapto: ok i'm purgin fglrx*
<PasNox> and i will manually delete all fglrx remaning files
<Ravage> PasNox, no need for any package. it comes with your X-server
<PasNox> Ravage: simply purge all fglrx things ?
<Jimster480-Lapto> yea if you purge it then the standard xorg-radeon takes over
<Jimster480-Lapto> but ikd
<Ravage> it should. yes
<drostie> my review as an unimportant individual: unity is still too buggy to use on a daily basis but it's catching up to kde much faster than I'd have thought. :D
<Jimster480-Lapto> yes you can do that and try the open source one. personally it completely sucks for me and now i have to run my laptop at low settings always and it still runs hot
<Ravage> check for any weird fglrx stuff in /etc/X11
<Ravage> (after purge)
<PasNox> Ravage: ok thanks
<PasNox> Ravage: no such files
<Ravage> okay. so restart your x-server or reboot und hope for the best i guess :)
<genii-around> Just make sure you don't have an xorg.conf which might be specifying fglrx
<PasNox> Ravage: already done :/
<PasNox> ok
<Ravage> PasNox, what does glxinfo tell you?
<Ravage> especially "direct rendering"
<PasNox> looks it's not installed :/
<Ravage> package is mesa-utils
<PasNox> ok
<oofus> Is it right that during a 12.04 to 12.10 upgrade, the lowlatency kernel will be installed and set as the default booting kernel ?
<PasNox> and what that mean ?
<Ravage> PasNox: glxinfo|grep "direct rendering"
<Ravage> should be yes
<PasNox> Ravage: print nothing :/ let me reboot the xorg
<PasNox> ah fucking dams
<PasNox> with the new lightdm thing
<PasNox> there is no longer restart xorg menu
<Tm_T> PasNox: language, please
<PasNox> looks i have to do it from terminal
<PasNox> so much regression at each major release :(
<PasNox> Tm_T: sorry.
<Ravage> sudo service lightdm restart
<Ravage> should do it
<PasNox> of course
<PasNox> but it's not so friendly :)
<yofel> oofus: usually not, unless you had something installed that needs it now
<Ravage> i have always loved my console :)
<PasNox> i love too
<genii-around> !dontzap
<oofus> yofel: not that I am aware of
<genii-around> Hm
<PasNox> but if i can reduce it, it's kool :)
<oofus> yofel: thanks for the sanity check, I'll investigate further
<PasNox> Ravage: ok it now print yes
<PasNox> using xorg drivers ( not proprietary ones)
<PasNox> but i'm still stucked with small screen size
<Ravage> good. so you have hardware acceleration
<PasNox> kde monitor panel does not allow me to choose 1440*900 :/
<Ravage> you should be abe to change that in the settings i guess
<PasNox> nop
<Ravage> do you still have an xorg.conf?
<Ravage> if yes rename it to .bak and restart X again
<PasNox> disable / 1152*864 / 1024*768 / 800*60 are the only avaialble thing :/
<Ravage> should autodetect everything anyway
<PasNox> yes i have and it contain nothing special apart the log of the glx module
<PasNox> ok let retry
<PasNox> Ravage: stil not working :(
<Ravage> i think i had the same problem yesterday. did a full system reboot
<Ravage> and it worked
<Ravage> my guess was that the flgrx module was still loaded
<Ravage> and messed something up
<PasNox> no it's not it never have been loaded xD
<PasNox> let me first uninstall all these kernel headers / kernels that have isntalled since ages before rebooting
<Ravage> give it a try anyways. sometimes it really works wonders
<PasNox> what is the easiest way to purge kernel headers / old kernel ?
<Ravage> i have a small bash script for that
<Ravage> 1 sec
<PasNox> i'm tired of having to check in thousant of result for kernel in muon
<Ravage> warning: works for me. no warranty :P
<Ravage> dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep linux-image | grep -v image-generic | grep -v `uname -r` | cut -d' ' -f3,4 | xargs apt-get remove -y;update-initramfs -u
<Ravage> lastest kernel should be booted to make it work
<PasNox> i'm on
<PasNox> thank, let try
<genii-around> *buntu really needs to get some linux-image and linux-headers management thing.
<PasNox> looks like your script only remove linux-image and image-generic
<PasNox> any hint for the kernel headers ?
<Jimster480-Lapto> what about kernel headers
<PasNox> there ids tons of them installed
<PasNox> linux-headers-xxx
<Ravage> dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep linux-headers | grep -v `uname -r` | cut -d' ' -f3,4 | xargs
<Ravage> should print them
<Ravage> check the list
<genii-around> PasNox: I usually remove all of them then immediately reinstall the ones for the running kernel
<Ravage> and add "apt-get remove"
<PasNox> ok
<Ravage> just make sure your running version is not in it :)
<PasNox> why it's needed for ?
<PasNox> dkms ?
<Ravage> yes
<PasNox> ok
<Ravage> to build modules
<PasNox> ok
<PasNox> ah looks like it does remove the headers for mu current kernel ;) i will reinstall it :D
<Ravage> and keep the  linux-headers-generic or  linux-headers-generic-pae package
<Ravage> depends on which kernel you run
<PasNox> ok
<Jimster480-Lapto> i just uninstall apt-get
<Jimster480-Lapto> JK LOL
<Jimster480-Lapto> what linux kernel headers do u want installed?
<PasNox> the one for the current version i'm running on
<Ravage> yep
<PasNox> one thing boring too
<PasNox> is that now the kdesudo thing or admin password asker
<PasNox> always list twice my username inside
<Jimster480-Lapto> oh
<Jimster480-Lapto> idk
<Jimster480-Lapto> brb i have to test my new kernel
<PasNox> so i have to choose a username then type the password for admin tasks boring
<PasNox> Ravage: looks good for the screen size :)
<PasNox> kde start session popup is in high res :)
<PasNox> thanks
<Ravage> np
<PasNox> Ravage: any hint for the twice username in admin password requester dialog ?
<Ravage> not really cause i still only have to enter my password
<PasNox> k
<PasNox> btw i tried to activate kwin effects
<PasNox> and 7 ones does not want to run: problem: need opengl ?
<PasNox> xD
<PasNox> a&ny hint ?
<Ravage> recheck direct rendering first
<PasNox> ah cheked in advanced
<PasNox> for unknown raeson it changed from opengl to xrender ...
<PasNox> let retry
<PasNox> ok, all is fine now :)
<Jimster480-Lapto> k back
<Jimster480-Lapto> my kernel works fien
<PasNox> :)
<PasNox> hm session ending popup does no longer offer to restart computer from other os like in previous kubuntu version :/ , same for the restart thing
<dougl> what is the command to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10?
<PasNox> i did not had the popup message for
<PasNox> but i found : kdesudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde
<PasNox> but it crash kdesudo for me so i can't upgrade
<PasNox> xD
<PasNox> (on my desktop)
<PasNox> laptop is now fine
<Jimster480-Lapto> i see
<Jimster480-Lapto> well idk im on 10.10 so im not sure
<Jimster480-Lapto> how do i get my contributions put into the official kernel?
<Jacruth> Ey guys, I can't hear any sound from my ubuntu, how to diagnose it?
<dougl> my 12.04 install is pooched... how can I upgrade to 12.10 with one command - ssh or console and I believe I can alt f2 something from gui but thats it.
<dougl> !upgrade dougl
<yofel> Jimster480-Lapto: you start by filing a bug against the 'linux' package on launchpad, documenting what the issue is and what you did to resolve it
<PasNox> dougl: do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde
<PasNox> no sudo / kdesudo and it worked for me
<Jimster480-Lapto> no im not saying the ubuntu kernel yofel
<Jimster480-Lapto> im saying the official kernel on kernel.org
<Jimster480-Lapto> where can i submit my changes for approval?
<dougl> PasNox, thanks
<PasNox> np
<shadeslayer> on the linux kernel mailing list ?
<shadeslayer> IIRC all patches are posted there
<shadeslayer> http://www.tux.org/lkml/
<Jimster480-Lapto> okay ill look into it thanks.
<dougl> PasNox, says there is no release upgrade?
<PasNox> for my it found
<yofel> dougl: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<PasNox> but i had to change that in muon source package
<PasNox> and change LTS to normal release
<yofel> dougl: ah, you have no GUI currently?
<dougl> no gui
<yofel> ok, sec
<dougl> well a blank one that is  barely useable... I can get to a run command in gui tho
<yofel> edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<yofel> and set Prompt=normal
<yofel> save and run 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<yofel> maybe an apt-get update in between
<PasNox> anybody having tried nouveau driver with the new kubuntu here ?
<dougl> yofel, thanks = will let you know
<dougl> thanks guys yofel PasNox - is chugging along now :)
<PasNox> dougl: np
<dougl> PasNox, tried on 12.04
<dougl> ... I never even noticed I was using nouveau
<yofel> PasNox: used it for a while, worked about the same (good and bad) as on 12.04 for my hardware (a Quadro NVS 3100M)
<PasNox> yofel: and regarding proprietary dirvers, + / - ?
<yofel> nvidia-current works fine
<yofel> if you meant how it compares:
<genii-around> I was back and forth between nouveau and nvidia on my laptop with 9300M GS ... worked fine but wasn't able to get some higher resolutions I needed.
<PasNox> yofel: i mean does i can do all i want using nouveau same i was doing with the proprietary thing ?
<genii-around> ( even with xrandr )
<yofel> performance is ~ok, but my display port doesn't work with nouveau and I do want to use it
<PasNox> so it's 2d / 3d accelerated like proprietary one ?
<yofel> when I plug something in X just freezes until I pull the cable out again
<PasNox> xD
<genii-around> yofel: Oh, yes, and my HDMI out didn't work either with nouveau
<yofel> it has 3D support, a bit slower than the proprietary one though
<PasNox> ok
<PasNox> so i will still stay on nvidia drivers then.
<PasNox> thanks
<Jimster480-Lapto> brb shower
<Guest84550> Hi, I have a fresh install of Kubuntu 12.10 and am trying to set up the addtional driver for ATI graphics... The GUI is showing 2 identical options  with identical descriptions. Which should I choose and what is the difference?
<Jimster480-Lapto> yea the ATI ones suck really badly, atlesat the versions that i have :(
<yofel> depends on what you need. For daily use it's fine, but I do prefer the proprietary driver when I play minecraft :P
<Jimster480-Lapto> well if they are teh same versions it shouldnt matter which one you pick.
<Jimster480-Lapto> yofel: well for me the open one doesnt control my fans properly and overheats my laptop unless i have it set on low
<Guest84550> Jimster it doesn't show version numbers, just a generic description
<yofel> Jimster480-Lapto: ouch
<Guest84550> is there a way to determine the difference or version numbers between them?
 * yofel hates it when the cooling isn't designed for hardware running at the limit
<PasNox> Guest84550: i just drop the idea to isntall them because they did not worked after installed xD
<PasNox> i jsut use he xorg driver and looks to works fine
<Guest84550> really? did it break your system?
<Guest84550> the proprietary drivers i mean
<PasNox> no it did not
<PasNox> but it simply does not isntall it correctly and the module does not run
<Guest84550> oh okay.. hmm
<Guest84550> strange
<efes> hello :) Where's my KDE's trashbin ( path ) ?
<PasNox> the fglrx-updates things looked to installed without errors
<Guest84550> thanks for the info
<PasNox> but i did not reboot to try if it was ok
<PasNox> np
<Guest84550> ok cool thanks
<yofel> efes: ~/.local/share/Trash
<yofel> if you mean the filesystem location
<jmzc> hi
<jmzc> one OT question : is there any difference between gel and min-gel phone covers ?
<efes> yofel: : Thanks :) That's what I meant
<snowrichard> hi
<mudassar> I have problem with libreOffice ..... I am using Kubuntu 11.04
<mudassar> how to apply patches to libreoffice ???
<mudassar> is there any updates for it ? It is not reliable and hanges on different operations
<mudassar> plz help
<glisstech> hello and thanks in advance
<genii-around> mudassar: 11.04 is no longer supported
<glisstech> I am having an issue where I cannot ping out from my Kubuntu 12.04 system
<genii-around> glisstech: How is it connected ?
<glisstech> for instance, i am unable to ping 4.2.2.2, though I can ping localhost or the hostname of the system. I have a vbox Win7 system that can ping out with no issue
<glisstech> genii-around: it is a wired connection on eth0
<genii-around> glisstech: Normally it would get dhcp by a router/modem or is some static or manual setup?
<genii-around> glisstech: eg: if dhcp normally then you can try sudo dhclient -r eth0&& sudo dhclient eth0   and see if it can ping after that.
<Guest93344> hi does anyone know ifyou have to do anything to xorg or drivers to get a tv to work plugged into hdmi - mine won't come up as a display on a fresh install of 12.10, it used to work on older versions though
<genii-around> Guest93344: does xrandr show that there is HDMI-0 output which is disconnected, or no HDMI-0 line in the output at all?
<Guest93344> genii-around: hi thanks for helping. no xrandr only shows my vga display...
<genii-around> Guest93344: So my wild guess is that you have an nvidia card and are on the nouveau driver?
<genii-around> work, afk 5-7 minutes
<Guest93344> genii-around: this is my computer, which is intel - http://www.asus.com/Barebone_PC/T_Series_1820L/T5P5G41E/
<Jimster480-Lapto> k
<genii-around> Guest67992: Bleh, Intel GMA stuff!
<jonah_> genii-around: do you know anyway I can get the display on? It doesn't show in the display section in settings either
<genii-around> jonah_: Are you the person with the GMA X4500 and no hdmi output?
<jonah_> genii-around: hi sorry yes i am, i tried installing some drivers and rebooted but it still doesn't work
<genii-around> jonah_: If you plug in the TV and make sure it ( TV) is paying attention on that hdmi input, then reboot the system, does xrandr show an hdmi entry?
<jonah_> genii-around: no nothing still, just rebooted it and tried
<genii-around> jonah_: Does lsmod  show snd-hda-codec-hdmi ?
<jonah_> genii-around: yes that's there
<genii-around> Hm.
<dougl> can I install 12.10 over 12.04 and preserve my 12.04 user data - her entire home directory?
<jonah_> genii-around: just installing linux-firmware-nonfree to see if that helps so will reboot now again...
<genii-around> jonah_: Could you please pastebin complete lsmod results, as well as lspci -nn ,  /var/log/Xorg.0.log  contents, and if it exists, the .xsession-errors file from your home directory
<CoJaBo> DarthFrog: thanks (sorry, lost wifi right after that)
<gits1225> dougl: If during install, the format option (in the partition step) is not ticked, it should be fine. But, I'd back-up if I were you before doing something like that.
<dougl> gits1225, k - thanks
<genii-around> dougl: Or, do instead do-release-upgrade from in 12.04
<jonah_> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/1DSn5UKs
<gits1225> Also, don't use a different filesystem. If ext4 then the new install should be ext4 as well. No brainer, but, just a remainder.
<jonah_> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/UScidp8T
<gits1225> dougl: ^^
<dougl> genii-around, I did that already... completed with errors when I rebooted the machine was really borked... 12.04 wass borked to begin with tho
<genii-around> dougl: Ah, Ok. So I'd also go with gits1225's suggestion in that case
<genii-around> jonah_: Interesting, looks like it's going to the i915 driver
<jonah_> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/AwpRjCd3
<genii-around> jonah_: This is a virtualized machine ?
<jonah_> genii-around: no this is a desktop pc, is it using the wrong driver then?
<genii-around> jonah_: Not sure yet... I see drivers like kvm_intel for instance which seems very strange.
<genii-around> jonah_: By virtualized... I mean more like are you running your Kubuntu from inside of Windows or another operating system, etc
<jonah_> genii-around:hi sorry no, this is the host system. kubuntu is all i use
<White> hello, I updated my 12.04 to 12.12 with the muon update manager but while updating some packages it just froze there doing nothing for hours, tried to close it and run the update again but nothing happens, also seems it also its eating all my CPU but strangely i can run everything ok, what do i do? thanks
<dougl> 12.10 will not boot on my box... says unable to find live file system = any suggestions?
<White> *12.10, hope I didnt insult anyone with this, kinda stressed atm.
<sourav_> heloo
<sourav_> is there a difference between gnome network manager and knetworkmanager
<jonah_> genii-around: be right back, may as well try another reboot...
<glisstech> genii-around: I am still unable to ping anything other than iterations of localhost after running the command sudo dhclient -r etho0&& sudo dhclient eth0. Any other ideas what could have caused this? I suspect some update to iptables, but I don't even know what to look for in the configuration
<jonah_> genii-around: no still nothing, and also tried a different hdmi port on tv but it's not working...
<genii-around> jona, but none of them really look useful to this case, unfortunatelyh_: I'm trying now to look up all the module parameters for the i915 driver
<genii-around> Meh, touchpad fail
<genii-around> glisstech: Does ifconfig eth0  show an IP associated with it? .... if so can you ping the local gateway ?
<jonah_> genii-around: thanks i appreciate any help
<glisstech> genii-around: eth0 pulls an IP just fine, I have connectivity to the LAN and WAN, but cannot ping the gateway, or any address other than "localhost" "hostname" and IP address of the machine. My vbox windows pings everything with no issue using the same NIC
<glisstech> genii-around: I also find it interesting that even though ipv6 is disabled, ifconfig shows an ipv6 inet address
<genii-around> glisstech: You have ipv6 disabled in your sysctl.conf ?
<genii-around> work, afk 3-5 minutes
<glisstech> genii-around: no...just in NetworkManager
<genii-around> glisstech: Hm. What says result of cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6  ?
<glisstech> genii-around: output is 0
<Guest63021> genii-around: hi back again, did anything turn up on the gma x4500 driver for xorg?
<genii-around> glisstech: So it wasn't disabled :-/   I'd try steps 2 or so at http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-under-ubuntu.html   and then retry the dhclient
<genii-around> Guest63021: I haven't yet had time, i am at work and trying to wrap up some last-minute stuff, apologies
<Guest63021> genii-around: ok thanks let me know if you come up with anything, i'll post in xorg room too to see if anyone can help. thanks again
<Guest63021> hi can anyone please please help. I've plugged my tv into my hdmi port but i'm not getting any output from my pc which is running kubuntu 12.10 - xrandr doesn't show the display and not sure how to get this working. My graphics are integrated intel GMA x4500
<Guest63021> thanks for any help at all getting this to work
<dougl> I have had root canals that have gone easier than this 12.10 install... install medium seems to disappear or some such thing and medium will not boot = any suggestions?
<L3top> dougl: are you using a cd?
<dougl> L3top, cd, usb telepathy... tried them all
<L3top> !info i965-va-driver | Guest67992 this might help... seems to be magic for a lot of things.
<ubottu> Guest67992 this might help... seems to be magic for a lot of things.: i965-va-driver (source: intel-vaapi-driver): VAAPI driver for Intel G45 & HD Graphics family. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.17-1 (quantal), package size 141 kB, installed size 675 kB
<L3top> dougl: how did you create the usb
<dougl> L3top, http://www.pendrivelinux.com
<L3top> try unetbootin dougl
 * dougl googling unetbootin
<L3top> dougl: there are a few issues currently. 1 it is like 800mb, which is too big for a cd. 2 the version of syslinux is not necessarily backwards compatable. 3 Startup Disk Creator is broken in quantal.
<Guest61175> Anyone know how to change the KRunner global shortcut to the Windows/Meta key?
<yofel> you can't just use meta, I have it on meta+space though
<yofel> system settings -> shortcuts on gestures -> global -> run command interface -> run command
<Guest61175> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm okay, thanks, that is close enough I guess. Thanks again for the help Yofel :)
<BarkingFish> evening guys :)
<BarkingFish> Has anyone noticed that the size of the font in the tty has gone from tiny to absolutely hugenormous?
<BarkingFish> It happened to me when I upgraded to 12.10 yesterday, and it's a pain in the backside -  i've tried to do some fiddling with grub to alter a couple of things, remade the config and it's not taking, grub2 is still booting with original settings.
<BarkingFish> I've tried to set the default bootline for grub to: nomodeset verbose noplymouth vt_handoff=7
<artao> EMERGENCY!!!! ... plasma won't start .. or something ... I'm lucky Quassel is open or I'd be totally screwed ... i've got NOTHING here ... black desktop, no widgets, no panels .. nothing but Quassel ... i've rebooted twice and each time i get a crash handler telling me "Executable: plasma-desktop PID: 1710 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<artao> I had been trying to use a tiny-web-browser panel widget
<artao> it crashed and too plasma with it. now I can't get plasma back
<artao> HELP!!!
<artao> :\
<BarkingFish> artao, have you tried to reboot?
<artao> twice
<BarkingFish> ok, next thing I'm gonna ask you to do is reinstall plasma-desktop.
<genii-around> artao: I would suggest mv .kde .oldkde   just to get up and running
<artao> aww man
<artao> no way
<artao> c'mon there's gotta be ... can't i try to restart plasma from a CLI or something?
<artao> i'm using kubuntu backports and Xorg PPAs, so re-installing plasma sounds very very un-fun
<BarkingFish> artao, go with what genii-around said above - it's probably easier.
<BarkingFish> if you're using PPAs, that's a risk you take :)  I've fallen down that hole before :P
<BarkingFish> last time resulted in a full reinstall :(
<artao> it was this stoopid tiny-browser that did this
<genii-around> artao: If moving the .kde dir works, you can selectively copy over stuff from the .oldkde to the working .kde
<genii-around> ( to get back a lot of your previous setup )
<artao> crap
<artao> crapcrapcrapcrapcrap
<artao> :\
<Tech-1> ok, i decided to try 12.10 after not using kde for 10 yrs
<yofel> BarkingFish: do you use the Ubuntu font in Konsole?
<Tech-1> where is .gkrellm2 at ?, i have a theme to install
<yofel> !info gkrellm
<ubottu> gkrellm (source: gkrellm): GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.5-3 (quantal), package size 763 kB, installed size 2049 kB
<BarkingFish> yofel, I have no idea.
<Tech-1> i have it installed i just cant find that file to install another theme
<yofel> BarkingFish: check the theme settings (right click -> edit current profile)
<BarkingFish> I'm not talking about the konsole, I'm talking about the actual tty at ctrl+alt+f(whatever)
<yofel> oh
<yofel> hm
<BarkingFish> it's bloody huge
<BarkingFish> hang on and I'll show you :)
<yofel> you're probably in text mode
<genii-around> artao: Any joy?
<yofel> so the resolution is wrong. A proper resolution needs either KMS or manual settings
<artao> well, at least i have a desktop again
<artao> =]
<bbeck> Is anyone else upgrading, and finding the "Installing the upgrades" step seems to be taking longer than it ever has?  muon is suggesting that the process is going to take eight more hours.
<Tech-1> lol
<artao> thx genii-around
<Tech-1> id just partition the drive and install new
<artao> now to see what i can recover
<artao> :\
<artao> o joy
<Tech-1> ya
<BarkingFish> yofel: i'll give you an idea, the text in the tty is probably about a half inch high
<artao> at least it's not a re-install
<yofel> that shouldn't take 8 hours (well with btrfs maybe)
<genii-around> artao: If you pastebin ls -lR .oldkde I may be able to find where that browser thing is and help you get back to where you were before
<genii-around> artao: ( assuming you did the mv .kde .oldkde )
<yofel> BarkingFish: and the monitor size is..? text mode has a fixed number of lines, so the height would be screen dependent ;)
<artao> mmkay
<yofel> BarkingFish: what graphics card do you have?
<BarkingFish> monitor is Dell E151FP, which I think is either 15 or 17 inch, and the graphics card is an nVidia Geforce 6200 TurboCache
<yofel> what driver are you using, nouveau or nvidia?
<artao> um .. genii-around ... that'd be "ls -lR | pastebinit" .. yes?
<BarkingFish> no idea, hold on and I'll tell you :)
<BarkingFish> nvidia, yofel
<yofel> ok yeah, that'll use text mode for tty's as it has no KMS support
<diane_> hello
<diane_> i need help... is someone out there?
<BarkingFish> and this is what I'm seeing: http://imgur.com/VwjMS
<genii-around> artao: Actually, maybe hold off a minute ( but yes, that would be the command ). Did you install it by manually pointing it at a file you downloaded?
<BarkingFish> oh shostakovich. How do I get rid of it and go back to using nouveau, yofel? :)
<yofel> BarkingFish: 'sudo jockey-text -d nvidia-current' I believe
<artao> maybe it's just taking a really long time? i dunno here
<BarkingFish> excellent :) brb
<yofel> BarkingFish: you could also set the tty resolution by hand, but that's a bit of work
<yofel> !someone | diane_
<ubottu> diane_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<BarkingFish> yofel, this is weird.  jockey-text says nvidia-current is an "unknown driver"
<BarkingFish> but nvidia is in my lsmod, nouveau is not
<yofel> sorry, I was guessing that as I rarely use jockey
<diane_> i'm trying to stop this irc from showing up on my desktop how do I fix this so stop showing up?
<glisstech> genii-around: I'll try that, thanks for your help
<yofel> BarkingFish: 'sudo jockey-text -d nvidia_current' should be right
<yofel> or xorg:nvidia_current
<diane_> can someone help me?
<Guest20792> hi can anyone please help get my gma x4500 integrated intel graphics driver to work with hdmi out? thanks for any help
<yofel> diane_: do you mean quassel?
<diane_> yes.. quassel , keep coming up and don't want to chat with anyone
<diane_> so how do i stop this or unstall it..I don't need it..
<BarkingFish> ok - well I just tried to modprobe nouveau, and it comes up with FATAL: Module Off not found
<yofel> File->Quit should usually make it quit. And it shouldn't start again if it's really terminated.
<artao> is pastebin down or something?
<yofel> BarkingFish: you can't use nouveau while nvidia is in use
<BarkingFish> yeah, but I can't modprobe -r nvidia because it's in use :P
<yofel> BarkingFish: yeah, you'll have to reboot
<BarkingFish> oh shoot.
<BarkingFish> ok then, guess I'll have to go sort that now.  What I want is nouveau as default, and the nvidia module not to load
<diane_> so  it  quit.. then not suppose start up your saying.. okay try it.. but every time reboot it turn on for no resason
<genii-around> artao: Anyhow... possibly inside of the .oldkde/share/config/ directory, one of these files:  plasma-appletsrc  plasma-desktop-appletsrc plasma-desktoprc or plasmarc     ...might contain references to the offending widget somewhere, you could scan through them, remove any references to it, etc
<yofel> BarkingFish: once the nvidia driver is removed nouveau will be used again
<yofel> BarkingFish: nvidia blocks nouveau while it's installed
<jonah_> hi sorry got disconnected but my question was can anyone please help get my gma x4500 integrated intel graphics driver to work with hdmi out? thanks for any help
<diane_> thank for all the help..
<diane_> bye
<BarkingFish> yeah, but removed permanently is what I want, is that rmmod or modprobe -r
<yofel> diane_: if could be an issue with the session restore
<yofel> if it comes up again we can try something else
<artao> genii-around: i'll look ... this pasting business is taking awhile
<yofel> BarkingFish: another way without jockey: 'sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current; mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.bak}'
<artao> i did an "ls -lR > ls.txt" ... the resultant file is 6.5 megs
<yofel> then reboot
<artao> =S
<BarkingFish> it's going now, yofel
<BarkingFish> can i just confirm that the bit after xorg.conf is left curly brace then a comma?
<BarkingFish> the font i use in xchat is snafu
<yofel> curly brace - comma - point - bak - curly brace
<BarkingFish> yup, ok then. Looks like everything is good this end, I'mma reboot. back in a couple of ticks.
<BarkingFish> :)
<genii-around> jonah_: I would be interested to know if you load the i915 driver with the option: lvds_channel_mode=2      if the hdmi will show up after in xrandr. To do this though:  logout, ctrl-alt-f1 and login there... sudo stop kdm (or lightdm,whatever you have)  then: sudo modprobe -r i915 && sudo modprobe i915 lvds_channel_mode=2    then sudo start kdm (lightdm, whatever)  alt-f7 , log back in and then try the xrandr   again...   if lightdm/kdm fails
<genii-around> then just do: sudo modprobe -r i915 && modprobe  i915
<genii-around> ( and then of course the sudo start kdm/lightdm )
<jonah_> genii-around: ok will try this now thanks very much
<jonah_> genii-around: hi just tried that but it said "FATAL: module is in use" so I think I needed to stop X somehow as well as lightdm...
<genii-around> jonah_: Well, there is another tactic. You can put the module options in /etc/modules  like: i915 lvds_channel_mode=2        in there. Then next boot that should be what it uses. But the problem becomes if it is some option which again makes X unusable, you have to boot to recovery mode, remove the line, reboot
<jonah_> genii-around: ok how do i add the line in? do you think this will work?
<sithlord48> does anyone know how to set user images with lightdm?
<genii-around> jonah_: Normally from konsole or terminal to: sudo nano /etc/modules        add the line, ctrl-x to exit, enter to save with same name
<genii-around> jonah_: This will work for you in recovery mode as well to remove it if needed
<glisstech> genii-around: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6 now outputs "1" but I still cant ping my gateway address or anything else other than the localhost
<genii-around> glisstech: is ifconfig still showing some ipv6 address?
<glisstech> genii-around: Nope, no inet6 address at all
<jonah_> genii-around: weird, all it did was jumble my desktop icons up and put them lower on the screen. I've still no hdmi out and it still doesn't show any other connections in xrandr...
<genii-around> jonah_: Damn. I'm out of immediate ideas. Since we can't even see the hdmi there's no way to really configure it. But the problem is lower down someplace in the driver or maybe boot options, is what I'm suspecting
<jonah_> genii-around: this is awful, I'm desperate to use this display... is there nothing else we can do?
<genii-around> glisstech: Is there anything in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<jonah_> genii-around: i can't even fit a better graphics card because the tower is so small and only has a spare PCI slot not PCI-e and the cards with hdmi ports on wouldn't fit in the space...
<jonah_> genii-around: looking back through dmesg i can see this: "[    2.419559] input: HDA Intel HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card0/input4
<jonah_> "
<genii-around> jonah_: Well, to file a bug of course is the next step. I would think against the xserver-xorg-video-intel package
<glisstech> genii-around: only line is "nameserver 127.0.0.1" is that the default?
<genii-around> jonah_: Yes, that's the intel hda driver I asked before if was loaded
<genii-around> glisstech: Yes
<artao> is there a way to make gedit NOT create an additional blank file when i open a file from a file browser?
<jonah_> genii-around: why not the xserver-xorg-video-intel package?
<jonah_> genii-around: oh file the bug against that package you mean?
<genii-around> glisstech: But then, do you have any entries in /etc/hosts which are not your local machine?
<genii-around> jonah_: Yes :-) to file the bug against that package so it gets to the right people working on it
<glisstech> genii-around: only lines are both IP address 127.0.0.1 for localhost, and the machines hostname
<genii-around> glisstech: OK. When you authenticate to your ISP, the computer usually does the username/password,  or does the intermediate piece of equipment like the router or modem do that?  ( eg: does the virtualized win7 on the same box have some outward-facing IP or does it get an internal range )
<genii-around> work, back in 3-5 minutes
<glisstech> genii-around: authentication isn't necessary (cable) and the Win7 virtual system is on the same internal subnet as the Kubuntu host
<yofel> wb BarkingFish, still working?
<artao> YES!! i think i found the offending widget in one of those files!! copying my oldkde into my new .kde
<artao> =]
<artao> and rebooting
 * artao crosses his fingers
<BarkingFish> yofel, the tty's are normal now - i have text that doesn't assume I'm partially sighted by default :D
<BarkingFish> i'm still mystified on my issue with ndiswrapper though - 1.57's dkms won't build against 3.5.0-17-generic, and trying a fix on LP tells me 1.58rc1 doesn't have a binary :)
<BarkingFish> i'm having to get on the net using 3.2.0-32-51, which still has an ndiswrapper version built for it
<jonah_> genii-around: thanks for trying with me! I've filed a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1068896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068896 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "hdmi display not detected" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> :/
<BarkingFish> i was talking to actionparsnip about it last night, yofel - it seems to be not just me it's bothering.
<jonah_> genii-around: if possible could you add a few notes as to summarise what we tried etc as I'm not very techy... thanks very much if you can. and thanks again for your help
<jonah_> genii-around: lets hope someone can fix this soon
<BarkingFish> 24 people have already filed this :)
<BarkingFish> I'll link you to it, you might be able to chip in if you have any ideas :)  bug 1023645 , yofel.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1023645 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "ndiswrapper-dkms 1.57-1ubuntu1: ndiswrapper kernel module failed to build [error: ‘struct kernel_stat’ has no member named ‘cpustat’]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023645
<genii-around> glisstech: Is the dhcp release/renew with: sudo dhclient -r eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0     gaining an ip address for the host after the ipv6 disabling?
<yofel> BarkingFish: probably not as I haven't used ndiswrapper in years, but I'll have a look
<genii-around> artao: Any joy?
<artao> well, i appear to be back up with my system as it was prior to the meltdown
<artao> so YEGADS genii-around ... thank you SO much for your help
<artao> i never woulda found that crap myself
 * genii-around bookmarks the hdmi bug to add comments later
<genii-around> artao: Glad to assist.
<artao> you certainly saved my sanity
<artao> i'm lucky Quassel was running on reboot really
<yofel> BarkingFish: looks like you need to build ndiswrapper by hand for now, can't find 1.58 in debian either :/
<michaelc22> question does kubuntu have cookies + flash cookies + cache if so is there way to delete it?
<BarkingFish> How do I build it by hand, yofel?
<BarkingFish> I've tried using the fix in that bug, to get dkms to build it, and that failed miserably
<yofel> let's se...
<yofel> nah, that's a build failure, you'll need an ndiswrapper that builds against 3.5
<BarkingFish> that's what i mean. Someone in that bug reckons they got 1.58rc1 to build against 3.5.0-17 generic
<BarkingFish> i'll be blowed sideways if I can do it
<yofel> well, I just confirmed that it compiles, give me a minute
<yofel> BarkingFish: 1) download 1.58rc1
<yofel> 2) uninstall any ndiswrapper version you currently have
<michaelc22> question does kubuntu have cookies + flash cookies + cache if so is there way to delete it?
<yofel> 3) untar the source somewhere and go into that directory in Konsole
<BarkingFish> michaelc22, please wait a few moments for someone to get back to you - you only asked 4 minutes ago :D
<michaelc22> ok
<BarkingFish> yofel, i already have 1.58rc1 downloaded and untarred :D
<yofel> BarkingFish: 4) run 'make' - does it build fine?
<BarkingFish> no idea, give me a moment and I'll check :)
<yofel> I'm assuming that the dkms package already pulled in the kernel headers
<BarkingFish> building it now
<BarkingFish> i just had to go find it
<BarkingFish> and the headers for 3.5.0-17 are already installed :)
<BarkingFish> yup, it build manually
<BarkingFish> *built
<yofel> good, now run 'sudo make install'
<BarkingFish> damn - it's making it against the kernel i'm in now :)
<yofel> install your driver how you would usually, then 'sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper && sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'
<yofel> and pray it works
<yofel> oh
<yofel> yeah :/
<yofel> hm
<FloodBotK1> yofel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yofel> -.-
<BarkingFish> mkdir -p -m 755 /lib/modules/3.2.0-32-generic/misc
<BarkingFish> :P
<BarkingFish> right, i'll reboot into 3.5.0-17 and remake it there, and reinstall it - let's see how this works :)
<yofel> wait
<BarkingFish> k, i'm waiting :)
<yofel> well, that'll probably work. Other way would be to edit a line in the makefile
<yofel> maybe just try rebooting
<BarkingFish> well I'll see how I go.  I'll see if it makes against 3.5.0-17 and just go from there
<BarkingFish> back in a tick, rebooting
 * genii-around makes some tasty cupcakes and coffee for yofel
<yofel> yummie, thanks :)
<genii-around> Anytime of course!
<genii-around> Anyhow, I must leave. I hope glisstech will get some assistance, although they seemed to not have been responsive in the last little while.
<artao> can anyone tell me the linux equivalent of the windows CLI 'tracert' command?
<michaelc22> someone answer my question
<DarthFrog> !patience | michaelc22
<ubottu> michaelc22: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<artao> nvm. found it. installed it. traceroute. simple. obvious.
<yofel> michaelc22: rekonq does have a cache directory somewhere, but I can't remember where it is
<yofel> other browsers have their own cache dirs
<michaelc22> so flash is in browser?
<yofel> that I do not know
<michaelc22> doesnt the kubunu havve something like crap cleaner?
<OerHeks> michaelc22, for your browser, find ~/. -iname '*.sol'  (for flash cookies)
<michaelc22> i use firefox
<glisstech> genii-around: sorry, I am dealing with other issues here outside of my ping problems. Yes, I get a dhcp address with no issue. I have a DD-WRT router that handles DHCP, and this machine gets a reserved IP on the local subnet.
#kubuntu 2012-10-20
<allen_> .
<allen_> Hi, does anyone know how to switch Dolphin to superuser mode to write to root folders?
<dougl> allen_, 'kdesudo dolphin'?
<allen_> thanks, that works :)
<allen_> is kdesudo the same thing as regular sudo?
<bjrohan> I am having issues getting an external USB drive to automount, it seems to be set up properly in fstab
<bjrohan> Here is the line is fstab:
<bjrohan>  UUID=ade13e80-16af-4941-8076-233821f05fcf       /media/BACKUP   ext4    defaults,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr   0       1
<bjrohan> no love for my issue?
<sithlord48> bjrohan:  maybe try adding auto options.
<bjrohan> I did, no difference
<sithlord48> bjrohan:  you can also set it thru the removeable devices widget
<bjrohan> This is on another machine I am working on via ssh (although I could walk into the next room to do it)
<sithlord48> ah so then you can't use the widget..
<sithlord48> stupid question but you have made the /media/Backup folder ?
<bjrohan> What does one use on Kubuntu to handle partitions akin to gparted?
<Corodius> KDE Partition Manager, under System :)
<bjrohan> thank you
<bjrohan> I don't see it on my 12.10 :-(
<bjrohan> found it in the launcher search tool
<bjrohan> odd
<Corodius> very :S meh thats why I switched to classic menu lol
<Corodius> I did not like the new type one ^_^ haha
<bjrohan> How do you go back to classic menu?
<Corodius> oki, which layout are you using, desktop or netbook?
<bjrohan> desktop I beleive
<Corodius> cool, just right click on the blue KDE start menu thingy, if there is no option, first click Unlock Widgets
<bjrohan> Got it :-)
<bjrohan> Mo Betta
<bjrohan> Thank you 2x
<Corodius> sweet :) it is hey lol
<Corodius> and no worries :)
<GGon> how do i re-run a configuration using apt?
<GGon> i thought it was something like --reconfigure but i can't quite seem to find it in the man page
<Corodius> http://www.cyberciti.biz/ref/apt-dpkg-ref.html good little reference guide, I believe its dpkg-reconfigure you are looking for :)
<GGon> i tried
<GGon> the configuation ncurses based stuff doesn't re-run
<GGon> i'm trying to configure an ldap client
<GGon> it's turning my hair gray
<Corodius> if all else fails, a purge (apt-get purge <pkgname>) and reinstall should do the trick
<GGon> oh. i found it
<Corodius> cool cool
 * GGon bangs his head on a desk
<GGon> why is this ldap client configuration so difficult? :)
<GGon> i'm a bit at a loss as to how to set it up
<GGon> ldapsearch doesn't seem to want to find my ldap server
<karifurawa> hello! by chance, do you know how can i desable the wired network with a shell command?
<karifurawa> [10:59] [Error] hello!: Unknown command.
<yofel_> karifurawa: 'sudo ifconfig eth0 down' would be it usually, but that'll only work till reboot. For presistence google what you need to set in /etc/network/interfaces
<pfoo> karifurawa: there's also nmcli if you are using networkmanager
<karifurawa> yofel_ , pfoo : Many thanks i try now !
<faLUCE> Hi, I messed some /home/myuser file . Then, when I try to login with myuser, the os returns the login prompt. If I enter with anotheruser, I don't have this problem. How can I solve?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Peace-> faLUCE: try to rename ~/.kde
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hey
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi, Peace-!
<Peace-> Graf_Westerholt: hi
<faLUCE> Peace-: and then?
<Peace-> faLUCE: then try to login
<faLUCE> Peace-: unfortunately I use lubuntu, not kubuntu
<yofel> faLUCE: did you rename the home folder of a user?
<faLUCE> yofel: no
<yofel> directories in /home/ need to have the same name as the user and be owned by it
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, what freezes , exactly ?
<faLUCE> yofel: solved
<faLUCE> chmod 777 -R /home/myuser
<Peace-> :S
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, the display freezes. I am not sure if it gets my keybord input, I am going to test that. But I can see in the logs that it is running.
<yofel> faLUCE: uh, that should rather be something like 755
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, which kubuntu version?
<yofel> or 775
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, 12.10, but it is since 11.10 or 11.04.
<yofel> hm, if it's still running, you could check the kernel or X log if something happened there
<yofel> or does it freeze without any message there?
<faLUCE> yofel: ok, I'll do that
<Graf_Westerholt> yofel, are you talking to me?
<yofel> Graf_Westerholt: about the freeze yes
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, which graphics card and driver ?
<excognac> hi
<Graf_Westerholt> yofel, I checked the logs but see nothing, but I am not very experienced with the logs.
<excognac> how do i enable apparmor for Chrome?
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, GeForce 9300 GE
<Graf_Westerholt> Driver is nouveau
<Graf_Westerholt> yofel BluesKaj: It freeze randomly.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, hmm, nouveau is actually very solid driver on 12.10 with most nvidias
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj yofel I cannot switch to console with CTRL+ALT+F1 when it freezes.
<yofel> depends on the hardware, but back when I had nouveau crashes and the display froze I usually had some Eq overflowing message in the logs
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, but you could try the nvidis-current , it might be somewhat better , it's hard to tell.
<yofel> Graf_Westerholt: do you have a 2nd pc where you could try to ssh in to the frozen one?
<BluesKaj> nvidia-current that is
<Graf_Westerholt> yofel, I have an old notebook, it is very slow. Why should I do it? I see in the logs that it is working inside, but the display is frozen.
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj yofel But when nouveau freeze, shouldn't I be able to switch to the console?
<yofel> as it uses kms, it might block those too by locking the kernel, but I'm not sure
<yofel> need to go now, sry
<Graf_Westerholt> ok  yofel thx
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, we don't know for sure that it's nouveau , it could be an input device problem
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, the display freeze, the clock on the desktop stops running.
<BluesKaj> that means the Xserver is frozen
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<Graf_Westerholt> How can I check the Xserver?
<BluesKaj> in /var/log Graf_Westerholt Xorg.0.log or .1.log etc
<BluesKaj> Xorg.1.log etc
<Graf_Westerholt> I have both 0.log and 1.log
<BluesKaj> 0 is your most recent
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I searched for "EE", but there in only one line: [ 26674.247] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, unfortunately that doesn't tell me much
<BluesKaj> except that the driver module is unloadingfor some reson
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, it loads "nouveau" because "nvidia" does not exist.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, I suggest you install the nvidia--current driver , then reboot
<BluesKaj> nouveau is the default nvidia driver
<Graf_Westerholt> ok. Should I save the Xorg.x.log when it freezes again?
<BluesKaj> it will be in the logs , but you can copy and save them if you wish
<Graf_Westerholt> The logs are not very big, so I suppose old entries are deleted after some time.
<BluesKaj> yeah , I'm not sure what the timeline is
<Graf_Westerholt> I'll backup them.
<Graf_Westerholt> I am installing the nvidia-current.
<BluesKaj> ok
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I disabled the desktops effects, do you think they could be the reason?
<BluesKaj> I doubt it
<BluesKaj> it's usually the reverse
<Graf_Westerholt> ok
<Graf_Westerholt> I'll turn them on again.
<BluesKaj> you have to reboot in order for the new driver to finish installing and loading
<Graf_Westerholt> Yes, BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> ok
<Graf_Westerholt> It just finished installing.
<Graf_Westerholt> I'll reboot in a second.
<natman> is anyone having problems with desktop effects? see a bug on known issues for 12.10? is it easy to fix?
<BluesKaj> natman, none hare , depends on what issues you have with desktop effects
<Graf_Westerholt> ok, going reboot.
<MySystem> hello i have wrong encoded filenames on my ext3 (windows ext2 manager doesn set the codepage right so i think  its windows1250 instead of utf8) sample "Device Central CS3 L�ame.html" is there a way to rename the file
<natman> BluesKaj:  still on 12.10, just wondering is it worth updating
<natman> BluesKaj: opps still on 12.04 i mean
<BluesKaj> I upgraded my elcheapo acer laptop yesterday from 12.04 to 12.10 without a hitch
<natman> BluesKaj:  upgraded a xubuntu yesteday perfect, but my hp pavilion is dear to my heart!! :P
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I am back.
<BluesKaj> natman, and I've been running 12.10 for quite a while on thei 4 yr old HP desktop pc, and all is well
<MySystem> the dir cmd returns "Device\ Central\ CS3\ L\202ame.html" and ls "Device Central CS3 L?ame.html"
<BluesKaj> ok Graf_Westerholt , enable desktop effects to see if we get any errors
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, they are enabled.
<Graf_Westerholt> All works fine.
<BluesKaj> coll
<BluesKaj> err , cool
<natman> BluesKaj: urm that 'K' shaped devil on my shoulder is telling me to do it!!! :) but backup first :(
<Graf_Westerholt> But they worked with the nouveau, too.
<BluesKaj> natman, :)
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, well , maybe you won't have any freezes now .
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, it means nothing that I have no problems now. Yes, we will see. I'll be right back here when it freezes again. ;)
<tedewen> Hi all, linux noob, just installed kubuntu 12.10 a couple days ago. Now trying to get clean URL's working in Drupal 7. Drupal reports (http://drupal.org/node/15365) that clean urls are unavailable because  I need mod_rewtie enabled. The docs are more than a little overshelming - might one of you be able to help me out?
<tedewen> mod_rewrite* :D
<BluesKaj> tedewen, I suggest you join #drupal for support on that issue
<tedewen> no, it's not a drupal thing BluesKag - its an apache thing
<tedewen> but I will try there also, thanks
<BluesKaj> tedewen, also try #httpd , it's apache support
<wmp> hello, anyone know how to install kernel 3.6.2 to have wifi and good resolution?
<tedewen> brilliant, thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> wmp, what's your present kubuntu version ?
<wmp> 12.10
<BluesKaj> wmp , what does uname -a output ?
<wmp> 3.5.0
<almoxarife> wmp: i doubt your issues with wifi and resolution will get corrected by bumping to the kernel 3.6.2
<BluesKaj> wmp, and how so you know the 3.6.2 kernael will solve your issues?
<wmp> BluesKaj: if you want know: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1068340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068340 in linux (Ubuntu) "I havent second thread" [Medium,Incomplete]
<BluesKaj> so/do
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I have the feeling that the nvidia-driver is slower with the desktop-effects.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, you can set the effects speeds in Nvidia Server Settings GUI in Kmenu>apps>settings
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, ok (I prefer krunner ;) )
<BluesKaj> I always give a path of sorts , it's become habit :)
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I need the path to the settings in NVIDIA X Server Settings. ;)
<wmp> BluesKaj: so how to run 3.6.2?
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, try it in krunner :)
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I have the "NVIDIA X Server Settings" open, but cannot finde effect setting.
<BluesKaj> wmp, I can't help you there , I've never tried to install kernel separately
<wmp> :(
<[Relic]> anyway of finding the previous FF version to roll back previous version isn't listed in muon
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, first try the OpenGL settings slider
<BluesKaj> !kernel | wmp
<ubottu> wmp: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, changes nothing.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, I the speed depends on how many desktop effects you have enabled , the more effects the slower the effects are in oreder to keep everything in sync
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I had the same setting with nouveau before the reboot and it was smoother.
<Graf_Westerholt> It is not as smooth as with the nouveau, but still ok.
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, what is smoother ?
<BluesKaj> or not as smooth
<[Relic]> can I just uninstall and install the .deb from the previous version?
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, the "slide back" effect is not as smooth as with the nouveau. But it is ok. I prefer it this way instead of having my screen frozen. :)
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, ok
<BluesKaj> [Relic], why are you regressing your FF version , you can install kde support for FF in the package manager
<BluesKaj> !firefox-kde-support | [Relic]
<[Relic]> certain javascript things simply stopped functioning
<BluesKaj> !info | firefox-kde-support | [Relic]
<ubottu> [Relic]: 'firefox-kde-support' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable
<BluesKaj> hmm
<BluesKaj> [Relic], ok whicjh kubuntu ?
<[Relic]> 12.04
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde
<[Relic]> only stopped after latest FF version, similar to the nvidia system lock ups in the latest which was fixed by roll back to a previous version
<BluesKaj> [Relic], are you getting javascript errors or are pages just not loading properly?
<[Relic]> certain scripts just simply stopped working
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I want to download "http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/quantal/release/kubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso"
<mah454> this image support LVM ?
<mah454> I can not found kubuntu alternative installer .
<BluesKaj> !alternate | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<oneadvent> upgrade to 12.10 went smoothly, just reporting
<OerHeks> oneadvent, nice
<mariez> hello, how can i rip cd's to MP3 using k3b? it only proposes ogg and wave even though libk3b6-extracodecs is installed
<mariez> if i want to create a CD audio that everyone can read, is it ok to burn from ogg files?
<BluesKaj> mariez, enable the mp3 plugin in k3b
<mariez> BluesKaj: i didn't have "lame" installed
<BluesKaj> really ? ..strange
<nexternel> hi
<Roey> hello, when I do sudo do-release-upgrade, I get "Checking for a new Ubuntu release \n No new release found"
<bazhang> Roey, make sure check for LTS only is disabled
<Roey> well I meant to ask, do I have to modify the sources in /etc/apt/sources.list first?
<bazhang> no
<Roey> ok
<Roey> that's what I thought
<Roey> where should I check that LTS-only is disabled?
<Roey> I normally just do this all through the command line
<bazhang> ah right
<Roey> mr-rich:  o/
<bazhang> the package manager for gui, for kubuntu command line, I'd need to check
<Roey> bazhang:  normally it's a simple matter of issuing "do-release-upgrade"
<bazhang> Roey, you are currently on 12.04 though, correct?
<Roey> correct
<bazhang> thats LTS, and a kind  of special case
<tyrog> Hello. Which is the most stable DE in ubuntu? unity or KDE? Thanks.
<apachelogger> tyrog: both
<tyrog> apachelogger: is there one that is superior for playing games?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> your desktop has little to do with games really
<apachelogger> doesn't have much to do with anything 3rd party to be precise
<tyrog> apachelogger: but unity uses compiz, i read it is bad for that purpose
<apachelogger> tyrog: the desktop effects are what would make it less optimal for 3D gaming, those can be turned off though (or actually some of the smarter games turn them off automatically)
<tyrog> apachelogger: as far as i know compiz cannot be disabled because unity runs ON it
<apachelogger> that being said there is a general performance penalty for playing a 3D game while desktop effects are on
<apachelogger> tyrog: I am pretty sure one can
<apachelogger> eitherway that is a pointless thing to worry about because we are talking about like 5 frames less per second
<apachelogger> and if you get so few FPS that 5 less would still matter I'd argue that the hardware is simply not able to meet the requirements of the game :)
<tyrog> apachelogger: thanks :)
<tyrog> apachelogger: what kind of features does KDE have that unity doesn't?
<Wizard> Yo.
<apachelogger> tyrog: Plasma supports widgets, has more theme options, does not send data to amazon without asking...
<tyrog> apachelogger: and as for disadvantages?
<Wizard> tyrog: I would say KDE is configurable. You can adjust many things.
<Wizard> By default it's simmilar to MS Windows.
<apachelogger> Wizard: you sure about that? http://www.digitaltrends.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/windows-8-metro.jpg
<apachelogger> tyrog: don't know, I am not using unity apparently
<Tech-1> cant get compiz to work
<dougl> well I have installe 12.10 several times and have yet to boot a copy of it... after a successful install machine boots to blank screed saying error : file not found and leaves me with a grub rescue> prompt - any suggestions?
<dougl> I have not seen a good install of kubuntu since 10.10
<Tech-1> i had a good load, but compiz wont start
<dougl> what kind of video card?
<Tech-1> nvidia
<dougl> what drivers?
<Tech-1> common
<Tech-1> kwin is for the birds
<Tech-1> i dont know why they waste their time with it
<dougl> I think kubuntu is for the birds... not too much good if it wont install - I don't even remember what I had to do to install 12.04, but it was an event.
<Tech-1> i installed mine through a usb stick using unetbootin
<Tech-1> worked great
<Tech-1> Graphics:  Card nVidia C77 [GeForce 8200M G] X.Org 1.10.1 Res: 1366x768@50.0hz
<Tech-1>            GLX Renderer GeForce 8200M G/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW! GLX Version 3.3.0 NVIDIA 270.41.06
<Tech-1> if you had 12.04 why did you install 12.10, isnt 12.04 LTS ?
<Tech-1> last time i used kde was mandrake, so, im kinda in the dark yet
<dougl> 12.04 on this machine and 12.04 pooched on other machine so I installed 12.10 using unetbootin usb
<Tech-1> other than compiz not booting, everything else seems to work nice
<dougl> mandrake - that dates you :)
<Tech-1> haha
<Tech-1> ya
<Tech-1> what kind of machine you have
<dougl> p5w dh deluxe (asus) nvidia gt430 (evga)
<Tech-1> nice
<dougl> it does not run any operating system tho... and this one is some asrock no name piece of work with intel inside
<Tech-1> since its nvidia gt430, thats prolly the problem'
<Tech-1> i almost bought a asrock
<dougl> do tell
<Tech-1> bought gygabyte
<compiunavarro> hola
<Tech-1> nice ocer
<Tech-1> !es
<dougl> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<compiunavarro> alguien que habes español
<dougl> I try to stick with asus
<Tech-1> i have a couple asus boards
<Tech-1> they work good 2
<Tech-1> m4a's
<dougl> they have always been good to me
<Tech-1> same here
<dougl> so do you think there is a work around for the 430 issues?
<Tech-1> but this gigabyte, best ocer ive ever had
<Tech-1> not sure
<Tech-1> i know nvidia common only works for nvidia 6 or higher
<dougl> I am not even booting... I get a grub error
<Tech-1> huh
<Tech-1> weird
<Tech-1> i did see a new grub sequence this time around with 12.10
<dougl> sda = windows... sdb = / and swap  and sdc = /home
<Tech-1> did you try to run it again ?
<Tech-1> re install
<dougl> run what? reinstalled 3 times ...
<Tech-1> maybe the usb didnt get a good copy
<Tech-1> wow
<Tech-1> id say there is somthing wrong with the dl
<dougl> 2 with pendrive made usb and 1 with unetbootin usb
<Tech-1> just a guess
<dougl> that was the suspision with the 12.04 (unetbootin) that performed similarly but when I used it on the notebook worked like a charm
<Tech-1> huh
<Tech-1> ya
<Tech-1> i have a eee asus pc also it took it nicely also
<Tech-1> but its also 945 graphics
<dougl> like I said... kubuntu never installs without a hitch... last flawless install I had was ubuntu 10.10 since then I have changed to kubuntu cuz unity sux
<Tech-1> mine was 7.10
<Tech-1> lol
<Tech-1> ya
<dougl> if it works - don't fix it... lol
<Tech-1> whoever created unity needs to be taken to the wood shed
<dougl> I dunno... maybe back to gentoo
<Tech-1> or sabayon
<Tech-1> that worked forme
<dougl> yah - unity... someone needs to give their head a shake.
<Tech-1> yep
<Tech-1> stupidest thing ever
<Tech-1> it ruined linux
<crow_> Tech-1, what ruined linux?
<Tech-1> unity
<dougl> yah - sabayon make gentoo a bit less painless.... kde too still?
<crow_> it ruined ubuntu
<dougl> crow_, I believe it did
<Tech-1> the last build is kde only
<crow_> it has no effect on kubuntu though
<Tech-1> its a cell phone wanna be on a desk top
<crow_> ^perfect description
<Tech-1> to me, ubuntu is using the public to get into the portable market with unity
<Tech-1> thats wrong
<dougl> ok - gotta repeat....
<Tech-1> ok, have fun
<dougl> well I have installe 12.10 several times and have yet to boot a copy of it... after a successful install machine boots to blank screed saying error : file not found and leaves me with a grub rescue> prompt - any suggestions?
<Tech-1> wow
<Tech-1> bummer
<dougl> dl 2 copies of 12.10
<Tech-1> youd think with kernel 3.5 it would have the right drivers
<dougl> one on mac = bad and on on 12.04 used to make install usbs and 1 cd that never worked
<Tech-1> sad
<OerHeks> dougl, did kubuntu 12.04 work before your latest attempt to install 12.10?
<OerHeks> or is this the first try ?
<dougl> OerHeks, I did have 12.04 running on it and I pooched it stress testing and am now trying to reinstall kubuntu
<dougl> updating system and system crashed.
<dougl> quiet in here today...
<ronrom> can anyone okease package polkit-kde-kcmodules-1 the mains distros have this package that allows to manage polkit users access
<ptomblin> You know, one of the things that kind of annoys me about ubuntu and kubuntu is that my desktop computer, which never has and never will have bluetooth, has to install and run bluetoothd, bluez and a bunch of other similar stuff.
<dougl> ptomblin, you ever try linux from scratch?
<ptomblin> Not since the early days when there wasn't any real distros.
<dougl> ptomblin, a little less bloatware there but what a way to install linux - never tried myself tho... I started with redhat 5.2 -> and I consider myself lucky.
<Ciniu> Hello, could you tell me how can I install nvidia drivers without ruining the system?
<ptomblin> Yeah, I remember installing SLS 1.03 with kernel 0.99.14 on a lab full of computers by putting the first floppy in the first machine, and when it asked for the second, moving the first floppy to the second machine, putting the second floppy in the first, and marching all the floppies all around the lap like that.
<ptomblin> When RedHat came out, it had an option to install from an NFS mounted partition and that was a god-send.
<ptomblin> Oh well, I'm upgrading to 12.10 now.  Wish me luck.
<dougl> ptomblin, good luck - let me know how you make out... just curious
<dougl> prolly the most annoying features about 12.04 is when I open the dvd tray I get the disk half out and the fekkin tray closes jamming the disk in the half opened drawer - another contribution from the unity developers just implemented in kubuntu?
 * dougl has a serious hate on for linux this weekend.
<ronrom> Can anyone please tell where can i ask to package polkit-kde-kcmodules-1 ?
<dougl> ronrom, not me - I don't even understand your question.
<sofco3> Hello, please assist with a login issue - I have encrypted my home directory, and now I receive lnusertemp failed when try I to do graphical login. If I drop to console and manually enter "ecryptfs-mount-private", I can see my homedir.
<dougl> sofco3, why would you encrypt you home dir - just curious.
<dougl> ie do you live in a dorm and share your computer?
<sofco3> dougl: corporate enviroment
<ronrom> dougl: i encrypt the all system, not just home, in my opinion thats a false security, since temp dirs and not secured
<dougl> thanks :)
<Kvaks> Are there any good software in the repos to analyse bandwidth usage? (Newbie-friendly)
<FlyingElvis> u mean like a monitor?
<FlyingElvis> system monitor can do that for you
<Tech-1> is there some new special way to make compiz work ?
<sofco3> how can I start startx without sudo
<sofco3> ?
<sofco3> i want to use my regualar account
<dplord> hello
<dplord>  is anyone here?
<Walex> dplord: sometimes
<dplord> oh
<Walex> dplord: usually there is no need to use 'sudo' for 'startx'. I actually use 'xinit' and do not use 'sudo' for that.
<dplord> where are you from?
<Walex> dplord: '/usr/bin/X' which is the wrapper for invoking 'Xorg' should be setuid 'root'.
<artao> hai there. good day to you all .. the problem I'm having today is that my system keeps defaulting to the digital sound on my GeForce graphics card instead of the onboard integrated audio ... i've set it numberous times in weveral places, but the settings just won't seem to stick .. what' goin on with this?
<artao> i'd prefer to completely disable the digital video-card audio
<artao> i can find nowhere to do so however
<Turkut> Hi :) I need a bit help :) after updating to 12.10 from 12.04.1 suddenly I can;t use the shrew soft VPN. The problem is with the qt version. currently the system has the qt4, and this program was able to use qt3 only. is there a way of using this program anyway?
<ptomblin> Well, that kind of sucked.  I did the upgrade, and ended up at a "grub rescue" prompt.  I had to boot from a rescue disk, and reinstall grub.
<dougl> ptomblin, that is what was happening to me... your 12.10 works then?
<FlyingElvis> <just upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 to kubuntu 12.10...and i love this compared to unity
<dan_l> Hi.  I just screwd up my install.
<danloz> Ok.  So I had to purge x because I dramatically screwed up things when I installed the nvidia drivers.  Now I've got it kind of unscrewed up, but I need to reenable desktop effects.  The gui doesn't work.
<matt____> do You have problem with Quassel client?
<matt____> i mean when i use it after installation of nvidia driver it is like in fullscreen mode
<matt____> but it is not; besides the window of it is badly cut
<FlyingElvis> im using Quassel with no issues
<dougl> <ptomblin> Well, that kind of sucked.  I did the upgrade, and ended up at a "grub rescue" prompt.  I had to boot from a rescue disk, and reinstall grub. <- need to know if this worked for you = do you have a working install of 12.10?
<ptomblin> Yeah, it seemed to boot this time.
<ptomblin> I think what the problem is is that I'm using a RAID1 with LVM on top of it, so I think the two disks got re-arranged and grub ended up on the boot sector of the second one.
<dougl> ptomblin, how did you reinstall grub? and from what reskue disk?
<ptomblin> Just to be sure, I thnk I'll do a grub-install /dev/sdb as well.
<ptomblin> I used the one I used to install Kubuntu 12.04 (the "alternative" one, because the graphical one doesn't support lvm and raid installs)
<dougl> ptomblin, there is an option to reinstall grub on the 12.04 install disk?
<ptomblin> No, but there is an option to open a shell on a given partition.  I told it to open a shell on /dev/lvm2/root, and then mounted /dev/lvm2/boot, /dev/lvm2/usr etc and then did a grub-install
<dougl> ptomblin, ah - rocket science 101... don't like linux that much anymore, if I cannot insert disk and hit anykey I surely won't be able to do that...
<ptomblin> Well, like I said, part of it is because I was doing something fancy - using RAID1 and LVM.  If you're not using RAID1, you're probably not going to have grub installed on the wrong disk's boot sector.
<dougl> am I having these issues because I have a mix of ide and sata drives - what the fek is the problem... sabayon 10 does not boot or install either
<dougl> I'll try to install grub to sdb and see if that helps
<OerHeks> I have found a constant bug, window title or http adres or tabs in Chrome gives stripes instead of readable names > http://picpaste.com/pics/Kubuntu1210chromeBUG-WohSopAW.1350762610.png
<oneadvent> wait OerHeks so that is not blurred on purpose
<oneadvent> ?
<OerHeks> In this picture only the http adress is not readable, it solves itself after hoovering over it, but returns after switching from desktop back to this desktop
<OerHeks> indeed, oneadvent
<oneadvent> what happens to make it happen? is there particular sites? I noticed some jap characters there.
<OerHeks> It happened to all sites, it random blurrs http adres, or the TAB, or even the window title.
<OerHeks> Using Nvidia gt430 with standard driver, not the nvidia one
<oneadvent> Version 22.0.1229.94?
<oneadvent> (that is what i have and never have had this problem)
<OerHeks> Yes, correct chrome version
<oneadvent> NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  304.43  Sun Aug 19 20:14:03 PDT 2012
<oneadvent> that is my nvidia driver
<OerHeks> I upgraded today, still feel no need for the nvidia driver.
<OerHeks> Is it worth a bug-report, oneadvent ?
<OerHeks> imean, it is just chrome only
<oneadvent> dang i was trying to figure out which card i have exactly
<OerHeks> lspci | grep VGA
<oneadvent> GeForce GTX 470
<oneadvent> yea just remembered :/
<OerHeks> mine >> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 430] (rev a1)
<oneadvent> that is what i'm using and no problems, maybe it is a bug with chrome though
<OerHeks> i think so, yes.
<oneadvent> yea i'd report it probably with nvidia and chrome
<oneadvent> but i dont think it is kubuntus fault
<oneadvent> weird issue
<oneadvent> hey what manager are you using? XRender or OpenGl?
<OerHeks> ehm, how do i tell ?
<oneadvent> it is in system sources and desktop effects
<oneadvent> system settings*
<oneadvent> (advanced tab)
<oneadvent> i'm using opengl and raster
<OerHeks> OpenGL
<OerHeks> + raster
<oneadvent> dang
<oneadvent> is your effects on?
<oneadvent> (like a blue glow behind windows etc)
<OerHeks> Yes, they work like a charm, so that is my thought i don't need the nvidia binairy blob
<OerHeks> Gaming is working flawlesly too.
<oneadvent> idk man, idk i guess i'm not using it either? i honestly dont know so long as things work
<oneadvent> :D
<FlyingElvis> i dont get it   why is kde so much better than unity?
<oneadvent> have you used both FlyingElvis
<FlyingElvis> kde is killing any thought of me wanting to go back to unity
<FlyingElvis> yes i have
<FlyingElvis> and kde just rocks IMO
<OerHeks> I have not found any simular bug.
<FlyingElvis> ive been comparing unity and kde 12.10 to decide which one im going to use, im a recent ubuntu/linux convert
<FlyingElvis> and im sticking with kubuntu
<dougl> ya think?
<dougl> unity blows
<oneadvent> hmmm hard to tell FlyingElvis, i like the options in kde instead of unity
<FlyingElvis> im starting to think so now also
<Roey> hey all
<FlyingElvis> yes  many many more options with kde
<OerHeks> You do not need a Kubuntu tweak ( not sure it even exists) , all options are available.
<FlyingElvis> im starting to think that kubuntu is the shining jewel they dont want you to know about
<Roey> how do I upgrade from the command-line?  I did do-dist-upgrade, but I get back "Checking for a new Ubuntu release \n No new release found"
<FlyingElvis> Roey: are you using 12.04
<Roey> yes I am
<FlyingElvis> i just finished a upgrade from 12.04 myself, i found it easier to use muon
<Roey> hmm ok.
<FlyingElvis> hold on  i have a link for you
<Roey> for me every release upgrade is painful.
<Roey> never without issues.
<Roey> and it's not like I have anything special here
<OerHeks> I used " sudo do-release-upgrade -d " i know it is not a development update, but works fine
<Roey> ok
<Roey> ok that took
<FlyingElvis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu    go there
<OerHeks> because 12.04 is a LTS
<Roey> OerHeks:  what are the limitations there
<Roey> that you can't do-release-upgrade from it without the -d option?
<oneadvent> i didn't have a lot of trouble, just had to reinstall muon, been using ubuntu center (cause of humble bundle)
<OerHeks> not sure it can be done without -d, maybe the upgrade url is safer to use
<oneadvent> i just used muon, bit of pushing it but it worked
<FlyingElvis> one thing i have noticed about doing the upgrade...it takes FORVEVER compared to a clean 12.10 install
<FlyingElvis> lol
<FlyingElvis> my timer on it said over 2 hours and it meant 2 hours  lol
<Belial`> FlyingElvis, it's been like the last few times i tried it too.
<Belial`> i guess it would take just as long if you figure in time to back your system up and then do a clean install.
<ptomblin> Dammit, I can't print to the printer on my Kubuntu box from my other computers any more!
<ptomblin> Why did I upgrade?
<OerHeks> oneadvent, another pic, now with bookmarks that blurr > http://picpaste.com/pics/Kubuntu1210bookmarksCHROME-BUG-FkqAsDKb.1350764847.png  but not all, odd
<oneadvent> very odd
<oneadvent> idk whats up wit that
<OerHeks> No option to change fonts too, in chrome.
<dougl> ptomblin, cups?
<ptomblin> Yes.
<ptomblin> I can still print locally
<dougl> doh!
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, my Kubuntu is running stable today.
<FlyingElvis> OerHeks: go to system settings>application appearance>fonts>and bump up the fonts 1 size each
<ptomblin> The queue I have on my MacBook says that it can't contact the printer.
<[dlp]> Why hasn't the update manager offered to upgrade me to 12.10?
<FlyingElvis> as in "ubuntu 9" to "ubuntu 10"
<dougl> I have dedicated XP box for printers and sound from my 12.04 and OSX... ptomblin not sure what to suggest.
<OerHeks> FlyingElvis, oke i try that
<dougl> where's BluesKaj ?
<FlyingElvis> [dlp]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<ptomblin> This has worked for years.  I upgrade to 12.10, and suddenly it's not.
<[dlp]> thanks
<lynnew2012> hi
<FlyingElvis> hello
<OerHeks> FlyingElvis, oke thank you, i tried to reproduce the blurr, it stopped.
<OerHeks> .8 is too small i guess
<FlyingElvis> good :)
<ronrom> what the kubuntu mailing list?
<dougl> ptomblin, is it just a sharing issue - what does it say @ localhost:631?
<ptomblin> On the Kubuntu box?  It shows the printer as expected.  "Share printers connected to this system" is checked.
<dougl> hmmm
<dougl> that is not just a little thing... 12.10 ccannot be a print server?
<[dlp]> Thanks.
<genii-around> ronrom: https://lists.ubuntu.com/ ...under Community Support ... kubuntu-users
<ronrom> genii-around: where can i ask to package polkit-kde-kcmodules-1 ?
<ronrom> this package does not exist in ubuntu mirrors, and it exist in other main distros and its a very helpfull tool to manage polkit users access
<genii-around> ronrom: If you file a launchpad bug against the policy kit package and put in the title: WISHLIST   it may get looked at
<ronrom> genii-around: i dont, but you can see it in the kde apps from git
<ronrom> genii-around: or you can see it already packaged from Mageia -> http://distrib-coffee.ipsl.jussieu.fr/pub/linux/Mageia/distrib/cauldron/SRPMS/core/release/polkit-kde-kcmodules-1-0.98.1-2.mga2.src.rpm
<matt531> how can I check if bumblebee works?
<ronrom> matt531: optirun glxspheres
<matt531> dzieki
<matt531> I mean thank You
<ronrom> genii-around: im very surprised to see that one is not packaged in ubuntu, and see thats package in main distros
<ronrom> genii-around: so currently theres no GUI to allow to manage polikit users access
<ptomblin> Woo hoo, I figured out what the problem is - I had to switch from ipp: to ipps: in my printer configuration.  Unfortunately Mac doesn't give you any easy way to edit this stuff, so I ended up making a new printer.
<genii-around> ronrom: As I stated, to make a WISHLIST bug report is the most likely way any action will be taken :-)
<dougl> ptomblin, right on!!!!
<matt____> how to check  the version of bumblebee?
<matt____> should I use the following command: sudo usermod -a -G bumblebee $USER?
<dougl> ?
<matt____> i installed bumblebee
<matt____> and want to check its version in terminal
<dougl> bumblebee --version
<dougl> just guessing...
<matt____> tried that
<matt____> it says, that product was not found
<dougl> and just a word to the wise... be careful and try not to sudo anything
 * dougl wonders what bumblebee is...
<dougl> I want my kubuntu to be my media server... what is best to use for TV as media player?/
<dougl> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<matt____> i have a lame question. If i make bumblebee daemon(you knnow what i mean), does it mean every app will be launched using optirun?
<matt____> which default kubuntu soft should i replace(which is simply better in most aspects)?
<DarthFrog> matt____: Just use what's installed unless you're dissatisfied with it.
<matt____> but do You have any advice on changig. I mean some app is very, very "bad" comparing to alternatives and no one knows how it's happened, that it's default in dist
<matt____> ?
<DarthFrog> I've not found any.  Though I do use Thunderbird and Firefox in preference to Kmail and Rekonq.
<DarthFrog> Other than that, I use the KDE SC apps.
<matt____> ok
<matt____> thank You
<DarthFrog> There's nothing wrong with Kmail or Rekonq, BTW.  I just prefer Tbird and Firefox.
<OerHeks> FlyingElvis, happened again > http://picpaste.com/pics/Kubuntu1210blurr-2LVnVztA.1350769704.png ...
<ptomblin> What does Kubuntu use instead of ntpd to synchronize time with the ntp servers?
<dougl> got 12.04 installed finally
<OerHeks> There must be something wrong with chrome and fonts ..
<DarthFrog> dougl: But 12.10 is the current version. :-)
<dougl> how do I make a user a system admin
<DarthFrog> dougl: Yourself?
<dougl> DarthFrog, tried to install 12.10 4 times - not impressed
<dougl> yes - myself
<DarthFrog> dougl: If you are the primary user of the system, you already are a sysadmin.  When root privileges are needed, you'll be asked for your password.  There is no root account.
<DarthFrog> dougl: If you are not the primary user, have him/her use the "visudo" command to give you access to sudo.
<DarthFrog> dougl: Or, more easily, be added to the "admin" group.
<DarthFrog> dougl: There is a "vigr" command to do that.
<DarthFrog> Actually, it's the "adm" group, not "admin".
<dougl> DarthFrog, thanks for all the info... is not primary user but want to change so it is or atleast has all the primary user options
<dougl> man vigr
<OerHeks> Now i even get partial blurr in the url > http://picpaste.com/pics/Kubuntu1211evenPartialBlurr-RDYSB5ZD.1350771679.png
<DarthFrog> dougl: For a media server, I'd suggest (and use myself) Mythbuntu.
<DarthFrog> !mythbuntu | dougl
<ubottu> dougl: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<apachelogger> OerHeks: intel graphics?
<OerHeks> apachelogger, no, Nvidia GT430 with the standard driver, not the Nvidia one
<apachelogger> probably all the same
<apachelogger> release notes are your friend :P
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#Kubuntu_issues
<apachelogger> particularly bug 1061073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1061073 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061073
<OerHeks> Making my fonts 1 pix bigger doesn't solve it.
<apachelogger> at least on one occasion I have seen that corrupt rendering of chrome
<OerHeks> It happens only with chrome.
<OerHeks> hoovering over it makes it disappear.
<apachelogger> because that is triggering a repaint
<apachelogger> but if you think that it is not the issue I mentioned it may well be an issue with chrome
<apachelogger> in which case you may want to contact chrome support
<OerHeks> How would i do that? ubuntu-bug chrome doesn't work
<OerHeks> It is a minor cosmetic glitch, nothing serious wrong.
<Brustofski-Fan> install 12.04.. ran dist-upgrade.. now trying to upgrade to 12.10 but do-release-upgrade is saying No new release found
<OerHeks> I used " sudo do-release-upgrade -d " but you might want to do it the proper way > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<nicolindalciucio> any italian?
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Brustofski-Fan> OerHeks: Thanks for the upgrade link
<OerHeks> have fun
<Brustofski-Fan> it's 70% done with downloading!!
<marcin_> one question - what are the default fonts in Kubuntu? because something got f**ked up in my instalation and can't set them right... ;/
<OerHeks> marcin_, see  system settings > application appearance > fonts
<marcin_> OerHeks: currently all are set to Ubuntu. but it somehow looks strange...
<OerHeks> I have glitches too, only in chrome, some titles and urls blurr
<itatitat> guys I have this erros message when I try to start apache 2
<itatitat> http://askubuntu.com/questions/203844/apache-doesnt-start-after-upgrade-to-12-10
<itatitat> someone can tell me what's happenning?, is the first time I see it
#kubuntu 2012-10-21
<nfs1mw> can we install kubuntu12.10 to an existing lvm partition??
<Guest99027> Kubuntu / Romney 2016
<ScottyK> Greetings! I borked my upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 tonight. When it rebooted, it's stuck at "Checking Battery State". How can I get a command prompt to fix the broken packages? Thanks!
<HackerII> why doesnt 12.10 have kde-compiz  ??
<G__81> I have been using KDE as such. I tried Kubuntu and just does not work in my laptop. It boots and it logs in too. The system is completely unusable. I have to wait for 2-3 mts for the start menu to appear
<G__81> i am not even able to log out
<G__81> my laptop is not the latest one in terms of hw specs but fedora's kde works absolutely fine and hence i dont think its a KDE problem as such
<G__81> hi
<WalterN> hmm... booting off of the live 12.10 CD
<WalterN> serious video issues :-/
<WalterN> lets see what logs say
<WalterN> ...log viewer does not want to launch? meh
<WalterN> and I never can remember where the logs are kept... isnt it /etc/logs or var/logs or something?
<WalterN> var/log :3
<WalterN> oOo... found something
<WalterN> anyone know about AMD 6000 series video driver trouble shooting?
<WalterN> http://pastebin.com/ZJhaP7hD
<WalterN> lets see if there are any other errors
<WalterN> actually, yeah...
<WalterN> http://pastebin.com/kZnPCWxQ
<toumbo> Guys, what is the ligin password on Livecd;
<toumbo> λογιν
<toumbo> login
<roberto> ciao
<WalterN> so does somebody feel like assisting an issue with the AMD radeon HD6870 video card? :3
<WalterN> the video is fine if the screens are mirrored or only one turned on. but if two or all three are turned on its extremely sluggish
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> i'm trying to build qt5 git and i got: gstreamer-interfaces-0.10
<PasNox> i can't find this package, any hint ?
<PasNox> the only partial thing i can found is: libgstreamer-interfaces-perl
<azm> wowo kubuntu is awesome
<azm> so much better since the new gnome thing
<azm> ..because its still same
<adminn> fonts in kde looks ugly, how to make them look like in unity?
<Tm_T> adminn: could you be more specific how they do look ugly? jagged edges? or too smooth edges?
<adminn> Tm_T: jagged edges
<Tm_T> adminn: go to system settings -> application appearance -> fonts and review your antialiasing settings
<BlackImagination> Salut. =)
<BlackImagination> Fr ?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<natman> Hi, Just upgraded from Kubuntu 12.04 to 12.10. When i click shutdown the computer frezzes at the grey screen with the Kubuntu logo, if i click restart there is no problem
<BluesKaj> natman , best to logout then choose shutdown
<natman> BluesKaj: ill have to do that from now on? hitting shutdown has worked always before
<BluesKaj> yeah, I've had a similar problem , when choosing shutdown , theonly option is  "suspend to ram"
<natman> BluesKaj:  eek must admit kinda dissapointed :(
<BluesKaj> it's a minor issue to me ...I'm used to glitches since I do lot of testing , and I'm sure it will fixed soon , you can file bug if you want , natman
<natman> BluesKaj:  ya think i will  mind if i ask you a few other things?
<BluesKaj> ok , I'll help if I can , natman
<natman> BluesKaj:  did my upgrade, so i still seem to have Kopete/Quassle/etc.. am i best to get rid of them in favor of Telepathy/Konversation?
<BluesKaj> dunno about telepathy , i found terribly buggy when trying to open an irc acct , konverstaion is my fav irc client and is solid and easy to setup , quassel is also quite good
<natman> cool, ya Kopete does what i need it to do, might wait till Telepathy is 1.0 at least :) thanks for the advice BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> kopete is still solid from all reports , I haven't used it in a while personally
<natman> where do i go to submit a kubuntu bug?
<BluesKaj> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BluesKaj> natman, ^
<ptomblin> Hey, I just saw that same thing with the weird scrambled eggs in the location bar in Google Chrome like that other guy was complaining about yesterday.  I changed to a different tab and back again and it was gone, though.
<Guest62675> hey, i want to make switching desktops in KDE 'totally', i mean with panel bar also.Is this possible?
<ciomcia> hey, i want to make switching desktops in KDE 'totally', i mean with panel bar also.Is this possible?
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> system crashes at cold boot before login screen, I could only reset the system to reboot, using nvidia proprietary drivers.  I have logs of lightdm -greeter and kernel
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can we workaround this bug by creating the missing directory?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1064061
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1064061 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Lightdm doesn't start if /usr/share/lightdm/remote-sessions is missing" [Undecided,New]
 * yofel notes that he doesn't have a /usr/share/lightdm/remote-sessions directory on his system and it works fine
<yofel> maybe just affects the gtk greeter?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: No i say that it affects the kde greeter too, I can see the same message from the greeter log
<yofel> sry, I don't know anything about that, and don't have time for debugging now
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<Guest1111> guys know any good games for linux?
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest1111: free or commercial?
<Guest1111> free
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest1111: what category?
<Guest1111> action or rpg or strategy
<Guest1111> is there a blog or a website where u can get info for kubuntu's latest games or softwares?
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest1111: for strategy try 0AD ,  for fps try quake wars enemy territory
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest1111: these games are not available in the repository
<Guest1111> phoenix_firebrd: okie dokie thanks a ton :)
<Guest1111> oh
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest1111: enjoy
<Guest1111> then will i have to download them from net?
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest1111: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest1111: do you only want the one from the repos?
<Guest1111> no its fine
<Guest1111> i'll download from net
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest1111: its because those are better in graphics
<Guest1111> oh ok
<Guest1111> well once again thanks a ton
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest1111: yw
<andreas> hey guys  i got a problem with Pulse + Audacity .... since the last reboot i cant record the audio output of anyprograms... can u help me ?
<phoenix_firebrd> andreas: I can try
<phoenix_firebrd> andreas: did you check in the alsamixer if the mic or linein whichever you are using is not muted?
<phoenix_firebrd> andreas: is the recording source is properly set in phonon settings?
<phoenix_firebrd> andreas: not working means?
<phoenix_firebrd> andreas: there is no kmix running?
<phoenix_firebrd> andreas: start it from the konsole and see if you get any error messages
<phoenix_firebrd> andreas: that is ok, any other?
<phoenix_firebrd> andreas: kmix doesn't cause your problem, also it would be better if you converse here instead of pm
<andreas> k :)
<phoenix_firebrd> andreas: did you try all the devices as recording source in audacity
<andreas> every single device
<andreas> none of them worked
<phoenix_firebrd> andreas: what is your sound card?
<andreas> just a simple onboard soundcard .. do you need the full name ?
<phoenix_firebrd> andreas: can you paste a screenshot of the alsamixer showing all the channels
<andreas> i ll try
<andreas> file:///home/andreas/Bildschirmfoto2.png
<andreas> ups sry^^
<andreas> haa it works!!
<andreas> for some reason there were 2 entries of my soundcard in alsamixer , a clone or something ... one is still not working the other works
<andreas> thank u very much phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> andreas: great
<phoenix_firebrd> andreas: yw
<yves____> Hi, can anybody help me, I'm on kubuntu 12.10 since yesterday and now suddenly my sound stopped working....
<kroson> Hello, is it possible to install the ubuntu software center in kubuntu, without bringing with it its whole bunch of gtk dependencies? thanks
<Tm_T> kroson: those dependencies exist because they're needed, I would say. (:
<BluesKaj> kroson, I use synaptic , it brings a few gtk libs but I can live with that ..IMO synaptic is superior
<BluesKaj> what's wrong with muon kroson , it seems to be working ok
<OerHeks> .. unless you want the paid games/apps, i presume
<kroson> BluesKaj: its fine. Muon package manager is a good replacement for synaptic
<BluesKaj> I still prefer synaptic :)
<BluesKaj> I just use it as a reference mostly . and it's familiar ...new for new's sake doesn't make an app better IME
<G__81> i am using Kubuntu 12.10 and when i do git clone i get the following message "WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/new/keyring-Fd9j2E/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<G__81> "
<G__81> is there a solution to resolve this ?
<BluesKaj> gnome-keyring ?
<G__81> yes
<BluesKaj> G__81, what app are using git for ?
<G__81> what do i do to solve this ?
<G__81> i just did git clone
<G__81> though i have gitk git-gui installed
<BluesKaj> ok , did git clone update the repository ok , previous to this error?
<HackerII> hi BluesKaj
<HackerII> i have one complaint against 12.10
<HackerII> i cant find compiz-kde
<G__81> BluesKaj, yes it did update the repo and i get this error
<G__81> git clone https://github.com/xxxxx/xxxxx
<G__81> Cloning into 'LinuxRouter'...
<G__81> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/user/keyring-Fd9j2E/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<G__81> remote: Counting objects: 402, done.
<G__81> remote: Compressing objects: 100% (326/326), done.
<G__81> remote: Total 402 (delta 113), reused 353 (delta 64)
<G__81> Receiving objects: 100% (402/402), 664.99 KiB | 120 KiB/s, done.
<FloodBotK1> G__81: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<G__81> Resolving deltas: 100% (113/113), done.
<BluesKaj> G__81, I'm asking if git clone worked without errors previously?
<HackerII> BluesKaj>  what are the odds of me geting compizto work in 12.10
<BluesKaj> HackerII, why compiz aren't desktop effects in system settings and Kwin enough for you ?
<HackerII> it isnt in repositories
<HackerII> compiz-kde
<HackerII> kwin is too flakey
<BluesKaj> really , desktop effects/kwin does everything compiz does except for a few fancy effects , but you can install compiz (metapackage) in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> HackerII,^
<HackerII> maybe i installed it wrong, thanks
<BluesKaj> !compiz | HackerII
<ubottu> HackerII: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<HackerII> nice
<HackerII> thanks
<BluesKaj> you will be installing a whole lot of gtk libs
<HackerII> ya, i know
<HackerII> its cool tho
<OerHeks> The standard effects are good enough for me > sytem settings > desktop effects > [tab]  all effects > http://picpaste.com/pics/kdecompiz-JHZEucfg.1350835413.png
<HackerII> dont get me wrong, kwin works ok, its just that ive used compiz for such a long time that its hard to change
<HackerII> thanks for the tip BluesKaj , cya ltrs
<joalland> hi
<joalland> How could i change the language of my kubuntu ?
<joalland> here is a screenshot
<joalland> http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2012/42/1350837505-snapshot1.png
<joalland> i can't find the button " add a new language"
<joalland> as english is not my foreign language.
<joalland> i'm running the 12.10 version
<joalland> nobody ?
<alexfpms> hi guys, how can i install new language under kubuntu ?
<WalterN> is the channel sleeping?
<alexfpms> think so
<joalland> Hi alex, i'm already asking the question :p
<alexfpms> lol
<yofel> folks, please be patient, not all of us here spend sunday evening on a PC ;)
<yofel> now...
<WalterN> ...its sunday morning :P
<WalterN> joalland: I was first... I asked last night :P
<WalterN> at 4am, before I passed out... couldent sit here waiting for something to happen
<WalterN> I suppose I could try installing a different window manager
<maxstyvason> hey I have an issue, I used Ubuntu USB boot to make a USB bootable disk and it gets to the installation and it is really slow and hangs
<maxstyvason> do you think Unetbootin would work better?
<maxstyvason> I am re-downloading the ISO today if this doesn't work
<alexfpms> joalland,  are're here ?
<joalland> As i remember, on kubuntu 12.04 the button "add a new language" was present. Is that a "bug" of the latest version ?
<alexfpms> joalland, try this apt-cache search kde-l10n-fr
<alexfpms> joalland, try this: sudo apt-get install  kde-l10n-fr  i mean
<maxstyvason> sudo apt-get install language-selector-kde
<maxstyvason> Kubuntu is missing parts of KDE
<maxstyvason> alternatively you can download the french iso
<maxstyvason> Blue is working on the mess that Ubuntu made of Kubuntu
<joalland> Ok thank's
<joalland> In fact the french communauty only deserve a french iso of Ubuntu
<maxstyvason> well I believe Kubuntu needs a new name
<maxstyvason> not an ongoing joke because as of 12.10 it is it's own distribution now
<joalland> A schisme between ubuntu, you mean?
<maxstyvason> joalland, the main Ubuntu distribution has it's own french iso
<maxstyvason> http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/
<maxstyvason> but its Unity
<joalland> yes i know.
<joalland> I thaught you said an iso with ubuntu in french + KDE
<WalterN> well... here comes my issue :P
<maxstyvason> right install Ubuntu-fr, then sudo apt-get install Kubuntu-desktop
<WalterN> so... installed 12.10 and everything seems fine when my three displays are mirrored, or two of the three are turned off... but when running two or three screens video is extremely sluggish, and I get this nasty looking error in xorg.0.log   http://pastebin.com/1rxcHM5y
<maxstyvason> it should simply install KDE in your localized language
<maxstyvason> WalterN, are you running an nvidia card?
<WalterN> no, open source AMD drivers
<joalland> yes, it should work.
<yofel> joalland, alexfpms: for now you'll probably best of installing 'kde-l10n-<language_code>' from muon
<maxstyvason> right
<yofel> something's wrong with the language settings in quantal o.O
<maxstyvason> Blue is working on localizations
<alexfpms> yofel, thanks
<shadeslayer> *sigh*
<maxstyvason> WalterN, ah http://askubuntu.com/questions/202574/desktop-does-not-show-when-i-installed-nvidia-drivers
<yofel> well, there was some translation setup rework in Quantal. So maybe something got broken along the way
<maxstyvason> MAKE SURE YOU INSTALL the Kernel
<maxstyvason> idk why you have to
<maxstyvason> but then re-install the amd drivers
<WalterN> what? why.. I dont have an NVIDIA card...
<maxstyvason> its not just an nvidia issue
<maxstyvason> its cannonical being fucking retarded
<WalterN> my video card is an AMD radeon HD6870
<maxstyvason> I am getting a 7000 so I wont have such issues
<maxstyvason> I cant wait for trinity
<WalterN> oh, lets see
<maxstyvason> it sucks I know
<WalterN> wayland looks like it will be interesting
<IdleOne> maxstyvason: please keep the language clean
<maxstyvason> the kernel doesn't get pulled during the driver installation so it doesn't get fully compiled
<maxstyvason> sorry IdleOne
<maxstyvason> WalterN, as a developer of wayland it is still very early
<maxstyvason> you should steer clear of it for a couple years
<WalterN> hehe
<WalterN> it still looks interesting
<maxstyvason> its being heavily worked on but the fact remains, xorg has 30 years of development, this has 5
<WalterN> does it incorporate ray tracing?
<maxstyvason> its nowhere near ready or feature complete
<maxstyvason> crudely
<WalterN> thats... a lot cool
<WalterN> kind of
<maxstyvason> its very unstable
<WalterN> sure
<WalterN> so what am I looking at here?
<maxstyvason> All the buzz is distributions looking to shed xorg
<WalterN> oh, the closed source drivers... where is that?
<maxstyvason> they generate it
<maxstyvason> the closed source drivers should be in additional hardware
<maxstyvason> clutter support is now complete, efl is complete, qt5 us fully supported
<maxstyvason> we really won't have any focus on gtk
<WalterN> dont see 'additional hardware' :-/
<WalterN> hmm
<maxstyvason> its supported but our focus is with KDE
<maxstyvason> but it segfaults with x applications
<maxstyvason> 99.999999% of Linux applications are x applications
<maxstyvason> download the amd driver .run
<maxstyvason> cd ~Downloads
<WalterN> oh, its in the software sources area
<maxstyvason> chmod 777 "file.run" where filename is the file
<maxstyvason> yes
<maxstyvason> if its not there you need to install it manually
<maxstyvason> chmod 777 "file.run"
<maxstyvason> sudo -su
<WalterN> hmm
<maxstyvason> ./ file.run
<alexfpms> maxstyvason, nope, linux is a kernel. X application are the graphical ones
<WalterN> it says its using the Xorg opensource drivers...
<maxstyvason> where "file" replace with amd driver name
<maxstyvason> alexfpms, my point is valid
<maxstyvason> stop being a dbag
<maxstyvason> use closed source drivers but make sure you install linux headers
<alexfpms> maxstyvason, but it is far from 99.99999%
<maxstyvason> name 10 linux applications that are widely used that dont require xorg
<maxstyvason> sudo apt-get install linux-source
<maxstyvason> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<maxstyvason> THEN install the drivers
<maxstyvason> dont install them until afterwards
<maxstyvason> for some reason they don't get pulled
<alexfpms> maxstyvason, every terminal app don't use x at all
<WalterN> erm... the closed source drivers.. meh
<maxstyvason> alexfpms, I am unaware of terminal applications that desktop users will want and need
<WalterN> I'm going to try a different window manager first
<maxstyvason> dude its not KDE lmao
<maxstyvason> but whatever waste your time
<maxstyvason> if your drivers are fail, no amount of software driven DEs will fix graphics lag
<alexfpms> maxstyvason, under linux most of GUI apps are juste the wrappers for the command line tools
<maxstyvason> every graphics intensive application you try to run be it movies, flash videos, etc will be slow
<maxstyvason> alexfpms, you still havent named me any
<WalterN> flash seems to run fine
<WalterN> all 2D stuff seems to run fine
<maxstyvason> yes because your 3D driver sucks
<maxstyvason> with trinity cards it doesnt suck
<WalterN> sure
<maxstyvason> but you NEED fglrx
<maxstyvason> your card is the last FGLRX card
<maxstyvason> everything after the 6000 series is trinity
<maxstyvason> sell your card and get a 7k card
<maxstyvason> if you NEED it to be FOSS
<WalterN> s/need/prefer/
<maxstyvason> right
<maxstyvason> I am with you
<maxstyvason> trinity oss support is superb
<maxstyvason> amd couldnt legally release the source code of fglrx because of ties it has with other companies
<maxstyvason> dnr and all
<maxstyvason> hense the new chipset
<WalterN> rlly
<maxstyvason> why do you think torvalds is pissed at nvidia
<WalterN> I think everyone is that has to do with video drivers and linux
<maxstyvason> amd when releasing their new chip went open source and nvidia had the chance to but didnt
<maxstyvason> amd's trinity chip on their 7k cards is smooth as ice with the oss trinity drivers
<maxstyvason> check phoronix
<maxstyvason> they made some serious benchmarks
<maxstyvason> they had trinity on their processors and needed something on their graphics cards that wasnt tied down by licensing
<maxstyvason> so they recycled trinity with their 7k cards
<maxstyvason> im sitting on an nvidia card and the performance is sweet don't get me wrong
<maxstyvason> but my next card will be amd
<WalterN> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyOTI
<edward___> hi guys, my filesystem is readonly... i cant startup... dunno what to do :(
<bruce> anyone familiar with how to add a server on quassel?
<monkeyhybrid> Bruce: File > Networks > Configure networks > Add
<maxstyvason> dude just hooked a second monitor up to my computer and I can have 2 different desktop modes on each monitor
<maxstyvason> thats so hot
<maxstyvason> every oher os and DE can't do what KDE does
<WalterN> so it was the unity window manager... its much happier now with Xfce :P
<maxstyvason> WalterN: you didnt say you were on Unity
<maxstyvason> I assumed you were on KDE
<maxstyvason> no bro dont use Unity anything but Unity
<WalterN> I dont really like KDE that much :-x
<maxstyvason> have you seen what it can do with multiple displays?
<maxstyvason> you can have seperate desktop modes on each individual display
<maxstyvason> not to mention oob support for application stretching
<maxstyvason> but because someone told you KDE was bad you can go on assuming forever that it is
<WalterN> Kubuntu was my first linux install ever
<WalterN> I just prefer the Xfce feel more :P
<maxstyvason> also if you have multiple users, you can login on each display with different user accounts at the same time
<maxstyvason> so go on using sub par DEs
<WalterN> gnome2 was really nice... while it existed.. Xfce is basically like old gnome these days
<maxstyvason> gnome 2 sucked
<maxstyvason> gnome 2 treated its users like they were retarded
<maxstyvason> same with unity and gnome shell
<maxstyvason> minimize is too confusing
<maxstyvason> want to create a launcher to an app on Unity? forget it
<maxstyvason> any and all GTK des are simply sub par in terms of features and usability
<maxstyvason> you should really try Kubuntu 12.10 with kde 4.9.2 even if off of a thumb drive
<FlyingElvis> <loves kubuntu 12.10
<FlyingElvis> it sure beats unity thats for sure
<maxstyvason> or continue living oblivious, shit you should buy a mac if you like living the walled garden experience where they shun any sort of real innovation
<maxstyvason> at least OS X works
<maxstyvason> friends dont let friends use gnome
<FlyingElvis> cmon kde+the cube(i dont care what ya say about it, it is eye candy that is helpful)
<maxstyvason> FlyingElvis: its KDE, when KDE 5 comes out with Qt5, and Plasma Active 3, your mind will be completely blown
<FlyingElvis> whens that gonna be
<maxstyvason> soon
<WalterN> compiz, at least in the past, basically didnt work because of video driver fail
<maxstyvason> Plasma Active 3 was just released
<FlyingElvis> next release cycle?
<maxstyvason> Qt5 is done
<WalterN> maybe its fine now
<maxstyvason> Plasma Workspaces Platform 5 will be done by January
<maxstyvason> which is the full KDE experience
<maxstyvason> one thing I hope they work on next is removing libreoffice from Kubuntu
<maxstyvason> Calligra is 100x better
<WalterN> installing my happy program things
<WalterN> like inkscape <3
<FlyingElvis> calligra?  never heard of it...is it in the repos?
<maxstyvason> yes
<maxstyvason> its KDE's office suite
<maxstyvason> krita is more advanced than gimp and everything
<FlyingElvis> really....and why isnt it default...ok  ill check this out then
<maxstyvason> because stupid Ubuntu devs didnt care about Kubuntu development and currently the development thing is "go with whats most popular"
<kbroulik> is there a fix for the stupid mesa bugs in sight?
<maxstyvason> they still dont want Kubuntu being developed because it makes Unity look bad
<FlyingElvis> seriously...kubuntu is the shining version of buntu right now...that unity in 12.10 is just god awful
<maxstyvason> not to mention it records your activity and actively uploads it to Amazon
<maxstyvason> they are selling your info
<maxstyvason> ;)
<FlyingElvis> i about puked when i loaded up ubuntu 12.10 and saw that amazon launcher in the bar...and the ads in the hud didnt help either
<oneadvent> maxstyvason: krita you say? i'm gonna look into it
<maxstyvason> part of calligra
<oneadvent> lol FlyingElvis me too!
<maxstyvason> sudo apt-get install calligra
<FlyingElvis> and that will get me the whole suite?
<oneadvent> humph programs i didn't know i had
<maxstyvason> yes
<maxstyvason> its so much better than libreoffice in every way, kalc works with Microsoft Excel programmed things
<maxstyvason> cant remember the damn wordf
<maxstyvason> damn seizures
<maxstyvason> I just had the word too
<maxstyvason> where you create a thing that you can use over and over again for multiple purposes
<maxstyvason> fuck whats that word
<IdleOne> maxstyvason: Going to ask nice one more time. Please mind your language
<maxstyvason> I would if I could remember words
<IdleOne> This is not an optional, only watch it when you feel like it thing.
<FlyingElvis> ok...libre is now uninstalled and calligra is installed
<maxstyvason> macros
<maxstyvason> man wow
<maxstyvason> im having an off day
<maxstyvason> you can use excel macros in calligra
<maxstyvason> something libreoffice is still unable to do in all it's glory
<maxstyvason> IdleOne: oh you meant cussing sorry
<yofel> maxstyvason: calligra has some bugs and usability issues on it's own - Quantal has libreoffice as default as it's more tested. I have high hopes for calligra 2.6 though
<maxstyvason> its more popular
<maxstyvason> not necessarily better
<maxstyvason> the bugs 2.5 has are minor and 2.6 is slated soon
<yofel> it's what people are used to, and unless we have something considerably better it's not easy to get people to switch
<oneadvent> i'm slowly making the switch to calligra, used to hate the interface but it has grown on me
<FlyingElvis> i love amarok...so much better than rthymbox
<maxstyvason> we are, it works with office documents oob
<yofel> sure, 2.5 nice, but just not quite there yet
<FlyingElvis> only beef i have with amarok is how it handles internet radio streams
<oneadvent> i dont get its radio station thing. if it stops there is no "restart" option
<maxstyvason> working with macros oob and having support for docx oob, and properly aligning office docs across the board (not just word) is enough to work with it
<maxstyvason> ive never had the radio stop on me
<maxstyvason> last.fm itself is crap
<oneadvent> well i had internet go out on me one day and it took an act of congress to get the station back going
<maxstyvason> but its plugin friendly so you can use anything out there
<FlyingElvis> the streams themselves run fine for me...it is how hard it is to "save" them
<maxstyvason> really? you couldnt restart the app?
<maxstyvason> yeah I use a ripping app
<oneadvent> i didn't want to lose the station though, so i didn't want to restart
<maxstyvason> kaudiocreator
<oneadvent> or *gasp* remember the name!
<maxstyvason> right
<maxstyvason> I have all mine written down and taped to my second mnonitor
<FlyingElvis> my fave internet radio station is Venice Classical Radio Italia
<maxstyvason> but kaudiocreator is nice for ripping talk shows
<FlyingElvis> i have it playing right now
<FlyingElvis> is there a website that lists all the kde programs?
<FlyingElvis> im sorta new to kubuntu
<oneadvent> kde-apps has some good links
<maxstyvason> omg dude welcome to what you have been missing on Linux
<maxstyvason> KDE has all the best apps
<FlyingElvis> it is seeming that way
<maxstyvason> I really dont understand why people continue working fruitlessly on gtk based desktops and apps
<maxstyvason> kdenlive is almost as good as final cut
<maxstyvason> not final cut pro but the basic version of final cut
<TSK> kdenlive has improved DRASTICALLY since it's early days.  It's become an entirely worthy app these days.
<maxstyvason> its better than final cut express sadly lol
<oneadvent> ok been playing with krita, but i seem to be missing an export to pdf option, any ideas
<oneadvent> nevermind
<oneadvent> i just can't read apparently
<TSK> Honestly, Linux in general has improved by leaps and bounds this past decade.  I find I don't even need Windows in a virtual machine anymore.  99.9% of what I ever need to do on a computer anymore comes in native Linux flavors, and what little does not runs fine in WINE.  :)
<FlyingElvis> ^^
<oneadvent> except ie testing :(
<FlyingElvis> i dont have a computer in my house running windows
<oneadvent> or a good msn client
<FlyingElvis> wife and daughter both run ubuntu, i run kubuntu
<oneadvent> trying to get my wife on kubuntu
<TSK> I pretty much ignore IE these days.  If I create a website to standards and it don't display right in IE, I advise folk to upgrade to a modern browser.  ;)
<oneadvent> that works if you are little stuff i gues TSK, but that wont work in the real world
<oneadvent> you have to support it, sorry that is just reality
<LINKSWORD2> Hello, everybody. Been a long time. :)
<TSK> oneadvent: Actually, I've turned down web design jobs lately because folks insisted on modern web designs, then insisted on pixel perfect compatibility with IE6.
<TSK> It's simply INSANE to expect that at any kinda realistic pay scale.
<oneadvent> yea i'll agree ie6 support isn't needed.
<oneadvent> but ie8 and ie9 is
<WalterN> IE... should just die
<TSK> I'm willing to work around the occasional bug in IE8 and 9 to get a site looking mostly proper, but I refuse to spend 90% of my development time using horrid hacks and other insanity in an attempt to achieve an impossibility for someone who totally misunderstands how the web works.
<WalterN> it does not support SVG properly still
<LINKSWORD2> Well, well.... darkwing....
<LINKSWORD2> IE8 is OK, but I hate IE9.
<LINKSWORD2> Agreed, WalterN
<oneadvent> :D i'm not defending it, but it is reality
<oneadvent> the problem is there is no way to test without virtual machines
<oneadvent> so you can't webdev without virtual machines is the end of my story
<WalterN> wine is not an emulator :P
<LINKSWORD2> I personally support either Mozilla FF or Opera.
<oneadvent> not even close on ie9 WalterN
<TSK> WINE rules
<oneadvent> wine has come a long way, was thinking of doing a talk about it sometime in our local lug
<WalterN> firefox is great... I love having a bazillion tabs open with firefox.. typically keep ~50-60 open at all times :3
<FlyingElvis> chrome :)
<TSK> oneadvent: Actually, BTW, there are webservices that can test a web page
<TSK> In a variety of browsers
<WalterN> chrome still does not have tab grouping
<oneadvent> not javascript errors TSK
<oneadvent> and not the level of visual a true web guy needs
<oneadvent> again if it is small time sure, but the site i work on is used by every single school in florida
<TSK> Honestly I've never had troubles with javascript.  Mebbe I've just been lucky.  I tend to rely on jquery rather heavily tho.
<oneadvent> think about that base
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not impressed with Chrome. I actually don't like it.
<oneadvent> +1 jquery, love it
<LINKSWORD2> It's fast, yes, but it lacks so much.
<oneadvent> eh i use chrome, i'm not a heavy USER on the net, just like maybe 10 different sites
<TSK> I'ma huge Firefox fan personally.  Even use it on my Droid.
<oneadvent> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=25
<oneadvent> guess i could use ie3
<oneadvent> lol
<LINKSWORD2> LMAO
<oneadvent> i use ff for dev stuff cause firebug is awesome but that is about it
<TSK> Firebug IS awesome, no doubt about that
<TSK> There's a lite version available for other browsers BTW.  :)
<TSK> https://getfirebug.com/firebuglite
<FlyingElvis> on firefox...for tab grouping...do you use that tab mix plus addon?
<TSK> I personally use the built in Firefox tab grouping these days, tho I used to LOVE TabMix Plus at one time.
<LINKSWORD2> That was fun. Connection died.
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I have a bizarre question..
<LINKSWORD2> I've got a Kubuntu ISO on a CD, and I need to build a bootable USB key for my friend's netbook.
<LINKSWORD2> I have limited download speed, so I'm looking for any program available that could let me copy the image from the cd to the usb.
<LINKSWORD2> Otherwise, I'd wind up spending 9 hours downloading a fresh installation of Kubuntu.
<WalterN> what is this when I go to websites and stuff it says something like "would you like to install facebook messenger for quicker access"?
<LINKSWORD2> One word for that: Spam.
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: I would try to dd the CD contents onto the flash drive
<BluesKaj> WalterN, that's not a kubuntu question , b ut if you don't want it don't click on it
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: I'm not sure if that works though, never tried that
<WalterN> I think its a firefox thing?
<LINKSWORD2> yofel, how would I do that?
<WalterN> not sure
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: 'sudo dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/dev/sdb' - if sr0 is your CD drive, and sdb is your flash drive
<yofel> just make sure that latter is really where you want
<LINKSWORD2> I don't suppose I can do that if I'm running Kubuntu from the CD drive?
<BluesKaj> WalterN, it's a facebook thing , that's one of the mozilla revenue creatores
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: hm, should be possible as long as the drive still appears in /dev/
<WalterN> BluesKaj: its not just facebook though, same kind of thing with youtube and one other one
<BluesKaj> facebook pay firefox
<BluesKaj> pays
<LINKSWORD2> Hey BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> hi LINKSWORD2
<LINKSWORD2> yofel, if I can't do that, do you know any other way? (I do have Windows 7 on my pc.)
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: if anything already mounted drives would be a problem, but as a CD is read-only anyway it should work
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: well, try to image the CD (i.e. make an .iso out of it again) and then try unetbootin or how that's called
<yofel> there's tools for windows to create cd images out in the net
<Wizard> Hi.
<reel> fhh
<odomvut> how do I set up audio to play audio from firefox
<lordievader> Good evening
<faLUCE> hi, how can I install cedar trail drivers on my netbook? I followed the intel guide:  http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-033648.htm  but it gives me an error when I execute "patch –p1 < ../cdv-gfx-drivers-1.0.1_bee/src/kernel-ttm-clear-high.patch" (1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file –p1.rej) do you have any idea? thanks
<odozutmv> how do I get output from a movie to play
<Sector7> Hello everyone.
<brisko125> Hi everyone !
<brisko125> Not installed Kubuntu 12.10 yet but any experience / comment about upnp / dlna support within this new version ?
<mparillo> I got a strange set of warnings on kdesudo that I never remembered seeing before: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1296175/
<oneadvent> brisko125: i'm curious on this too
<oneadvent> hey mparillo i tried it
<oneadvent> http://paste2.org/p/2364138
<oneadvent> no problems
<mparillo> oneadvent: So you got similar warnings, but kdesudo seemed to work anyway? It did for me also. In Ubuntu Docs (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo) they warn you against simple sudo to run a graphical program from your Konsole.
<oneadvent> yea kdesudo is the right way to do it, i dont think the errors are problems really though so long as it works
<mparillo> Thank you, oneadvent. makes me feel a bit better. Do you think it is worth opening a bug in Launchpad for those warnings.
<Snowhog> oneadvent: Normal when launching a gui app from the console with kdesudo.
<oneadvent> http://paste2.org/p/2364160
<oneadvent> without kdesudo
<oneadvent> i would assume most of those errors come from kate running as root and not being setup right (cause root isn't configured as a user)
<oneadvent> i don't really think it is a bug if it works. I bet if you signed in as root (enabled the account) and set up everything your errors would go away for the most part (like the second paste)
<mparillo> OK, thank you again.
<oneadvent> no problem, happy kde-ing mparillo
<brisko125> oneadvent: in fact I was just wondering which version of libhupnp0 was packaged within 12.10
<brisko125> oneadvent: not sure yet to leave lts...
<oneadvent> i can check, gimme a few to figure out how brisko125
<oneadvent> btw i went from 12.04 and have been ok, not sure i heard anyone else have problems
<oneadvent> libupnp.so.6 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libupnp.so.6
<oneadvent> does that look right?
<oneadvent> (doesn't to me)
<oneadvent> libgupnp-1.0.so.4 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/libgupnp-1.0.so.4
<oneadvent> hmmmm
<brisko125> 1.0 seems good, I have 0.8 installed currently
<brisko125> oneadvent: thanks, I'll definitively make the upgrade!
<oneadvent> :D glad to help
<mgottschlag> hey, anybody can help me with network problems in 12.10? dns is not working at all unless I put a different  dns server into /etc/resolv.conf
<mgottschlag> not only with the updated installed kubuntu version, but right now also within the live cd session
<mgottschlag> I am connecting to the internet via wlan, atheros chipset
<oneadvent> so why not just have a different dns?
<mgottschlag> I'd prefer to get my dns via NetworkManager/DHCP, especially when I am in a different environment like university with intranet nameserver etc :)
<mgottschlag> that is how it always worked, now I need to enter a static IP there?
<mgottschlag> I am seeing lots of forum posts in the internet with people complaining about 12.10, but no explanation anywhere, only some hints towards changes in how dns works now
<oneadvent> i hear ya, just trying to figure out the problem/requirement mgottschlag. makes sense now. you could use something like opendns which works everywhere. I did not have those issues with my nm
<oneadvent> maybe there is a problem pulling it for some reason on your routers side
<mgottschlag> that is what I am looking into right now, let me restart the router, brb - it used to work 3 hours ago before I started the update though
<mgottschlag> alright, seems to be resolved, wtf
<oneadvent> :D sweet
<mgottschlag> my router seems to have some known dns relay issues, and kubuntu was the victim of some seriously bad timing :)
<mgottschlag> thx oneadvent
<carter> help with a game?
<oneadvent> whats up carter i'm on a roll today
<carter> alright i just intalled a flight simulater off of the ubuntu store called flightgear and when i click it it wont open or anything
<oneadvent> did you try the terminal
<carter> what do i do in the terminal?
<oneadvent> trying it here right now
<oneadvent> should be able to type something like "flightgear" and get some useful information about why it wont work
<carter> i just typed flightgear and it said bad command
<oneadvent> sorry back and forth from the kitchen
<oneadvent> i'm installing it, and i can tell you exactly when it is done but generally you can right click on the "k" and click edit applications, find the game in the menu on the left on and click on it, on the right it will tell you the command to use
<carter> right click on what k?
<oneadvent> the menu bar?
<oneadvent> the "start menu"
<carter> im not gonna lie im confussed on what k you r talking about
<oneadvent> the "k" meant start menu
<carter> ohh gotchya
<oneadvent> idk, i say that with the wife cause she is a linux noob but i guess she sees things different, like visual vs kenetic learner or something
<carter> aha i gotchya just let me know if yours opens or not
<oneadvent> ok
<oneadvent> one sec it just got done
<carter> k
<oneadvent> it opened up
<carter> ugh why wont mine
<oneadvent> fgfs
<oneadvent> put that in terminal and give us the output
<carter> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0". Error: :1.0 has no GLX extension. Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0". Error: :1.0 has no GLX extension.
<oneadvent> no compiz i take it... what are you using for the nvidia drivers
<carter> what do u mean using? i just know i have a nvidia driver
<oneadvent> additional drivers
<oneadvent> in the menu
<oneadvent> (just search additional)
<oneadvent> and see which one has a green dot
<carter> where do i search at
<oneadvent> in the start menu at the top
<carter> under accesories
<oneadvent> no
<oneadvent> just click the start menu and start typing
<oneadvent> applications -> settings
<carter> im using linux 10.04 is that what you have?
<oneadvent> nope, i'm all up to date at 12.10
<oneadvent> so your results may vary
<oneadvent> there is a lot to google about that error
<carter> alright idk if im gonna even worry with it
<cini> is there embedded firewall in kubuntu?
<oneadvent> truly i would google it carter, you will probably find a lot of other good suggestions, but at bare minimum i'd investigate that driver thing
<oneadvent> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<oneadvent> make sure you are up to date.
<oneadvent> and cini no i do not believe so
<Snowhog> oneadvent: Kubuntu, like Ubuntu, comes with UFW (Ubuntu Firewall), but it isn't active by default.
<oneadvent> Snowhog: alrighty, i just knew i never had to deal with it :D
<Snowhog> oneadvent: Kubuntu is secure enough that it doesn't really need to be used.
<oneadvent> well plus who doesn't have a router
<BarkingFish> Morning guys.  Anyone know what the heck has happened to KDE, and why KDM no longer works when I use it as default DM please?
<BarkingFish> LightDM's greeter sucks nuts, and I want to switch back to KDM. But - with KDM on, VLC doesn't work (no connection to pulseaudio, no xvideo available), and numerous other apps, including gimp and dragon video don't work either.
<almoxarife> BarkingFish: which dm was installed first?
<BarkingFish> lightdm was installed when I upgraded to 12.10 - I had KDM in precise
<almoxarife> BarkingFish: is kdm is installed ?
<BarkingFish> not now, no.  I removed it when it didn't work.
<BarkingFish> I can put it back if you like, if you can tell me how to get it to function :)
<almoxarife> BarkingFish: lets assume you completely un-installed kdm then, have you tried to install it since?
<BarkingFish> i've just put it back on this very second
<almoxarife> BarkingFish: not no used it yet?
<BarkingFish> i've noticed it's taken over as the default dm for Kubuntu, almoxarife - if I try to uninstall lightDM, it tries to take kubuntu-desktop off with it.
<BarkingFish> almoxarife, no, not yet
<almoxarife> BarkingFish: did you choose it as the dm already?
<BarkingFish> no
<BarkingFish> I have lightdm right now
<almoxarife> BarkingFish: if you tried to un-install lightdm without another dm to take its place things may go haywire, don't do it
<Snowhog> BarkingFish: You have to 'install' kdm then run dpkg-reconfigure kdm and choose kdm as the default. Don't remove lightdm.
<Belial`> is there a way to install icons for use in gtk applications and set them with gtk-configuration?
<Belial`> when i pick from the drop down menu in icons theme, i don't my system installed icons for kde.
<BarkingFish> Snowhog, ah.  That's the way round it.
<Snowhog> BarkingFish: See http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57401-Lightdm-KDE&p=288232&viewfull=1#post288232
<BarkingFish> I tried to simply select kdm as the default when the chooser popped up, and it wouldn't work
<Snowhog> BarkingFish: That's because KDM isn't installed.
<BarkingFish> Snowhog, that's just it - when I tried that, it was
#kubuntu 2013-10-14
<fractaline> hi, can't seem to get opengl to work on 13.04 or 13.10
<Addle> Hi fractaline, what card do you have?
<fractaline> intel integrated rev2
<fractaline> Addle, ^^
<Addle> fractaline: Hm, not much of an expert on the Intel stuff, alas. First thing I'd do is look at the Xorg log file, which should be /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Addle> fractaline: Perhaps that will also tell you the exact card model. Is that a hybrid card?
<fractaline> i'll check it out
<Addle> fractaline: In the Xorg log file, any errors should have (EE) on the line, so that's one thing to look for that might give some hints.
<fractaline> http://paste.kde.org/p10f20f80
<fractaline> Addle, if you care to have a look...
<fractaline> i'm working on adding some entries to the environmental variables..  not sure yet where to put what
<Addle> fractaline: There do seem to be errors in there with loading GLX. Let me look them up...
<fractaline> oh thanks
<Addle> fractaline: Hm, not really sure, but I think it may have something to do with it being hybrid. But I really don't know much about those, so possibly in over my head.
<Addle> fractaline: You might want to try and find the exact card(s) you have on there. lspci command should list that stuff. Probably with "VGA compatible controller" on the same line.
<Addle> fractaline: At least you'll know what you're dealing with. :)
<Addle> fractaline: My card on this terrible laptop says this, for example: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Addle> fractaline: If you have that same card, I've never gotten it to work on Ubuntu, only Arch. Terrible card. lol
<Addle> fractaline: I'll also add that, on my card, opengl is pretty spotty. xbmc doesn't work, but a few 3D games do (slowly). I really hope you have a better card than this laptop. Thank goodness for my desktop.
<fractaline> i think my card is more less the same i'll check
<fractaline> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<fractaline> that's all it says
<Addle> Hm, I expected a model number or something.
<fractaline> it was working before on kde 4.10
<fractaline> it went bad after an upgrade
<Addle> Ouch. Well, I guess that's technically a good sign.
<Addle> fractaline: One idea comes to mind. Do you have a file called /etc/X11/xorg.conf? If so, backing it up and removing it, e.g. mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak as root.
<fractaline> not there..
<Addle> Ok, that's good.
<Addle> Only thing I can think of right now is to try updating with the xorg-edgers PPA, but since it used to work, I don't think that'll help. Plus it could just cause more problems.
<Addle> This probably won't help, but can't really hurt: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<fractaline> nada
<fractaline> 0 to install/upgrade
<fractaline> how do i check/update the driver??
<fractaline> Addle,
<Addle> Oh yeah, right. Add the --reinstall flag to it. sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel
<fractaline> ok
<fractaline> dang... bit stumped
<Addle> Alas, same here.
<Addle> BTW, glxinfo can also sometimes give useful info.
<Addle> Oh yeah, and sudo lspci -v will also give you more info on the card details.
<Addle> Lastly, so can "sudo lshw -class display". Don't know if those will help figure it out, but that's all I have left. lol
<fractaline> puddle@puddle-Satellite-L500:~$ glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<fractaline> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<fractaline>   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)
<fractaline>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<fractaline>   Serial number of failed request:  12
<fractaline>   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<FloodBotK1> fractaline: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Addle> fractaline: Yep, definitely OpenGL issues. Maybe mesa is messed up. This is "at your own risk", obviously, and since I don't know what the issue is... But perhaps https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-linux-graphics-installer-version-1.0.2 would help. Just don't blame me if it messes anything up. ;)
<Addle> fractaline: If you go that route, this might also help: http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-the-intel-graphics-installer-on-ubuntu-13-10-ubuntu-13-04-and-ubuntu-12-10/
<Addle> fractaline: Meh, really, ignore that last one. It's downloading 1.0.1, and the graphical installer is up to 1.0.2.
<fractaline> i can't seem to install it
<fractaline> i need to put this down ... things to do
<fractaline> thanks for the tips Addle
<fractaline> bbl
<Addle> fractaline: No problem, good luck fixing it! :)
<valligan> Hello
<valligan> Please someone can help me ?
<lordievader> !ask | valligan
<ubottu> valligan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<valligan> Of course thank you
<valligan> The capture on PlayOnLinux doesn't work  "Error in main Please install lame"  have a better way to do a video capture of POL games ?
<lordievader> valligan: Have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<valligan> I'm new on kubuntu so, no...
<lordievader> valligan: Install the package and see if you still get the error.
<valligan> I'll do..
<valligan> the command is : sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-restricted-extra ?
<lordievader> valligan: Indeed it is :)
<valligan> Sorry i'm new :)
<lordievader> valligan: We all have to start somewhere ;)
<valligan> Impossible to find the package kubuntu-restricted-extra
<lordievader> valligan: Ah it's "extras" not "extra".
<valligan> Ah ok )
<valligan> Installing
<valligan> Ah... now is Please install vorbis-tools
<lordievader> valligan: Go ahead ;)
<valligan> ffmepg2theora now...
<lordievader> valligan: How did you install the PlayOnLinux thingie?
<valligan> just install playonlinux
<lordievader> Hmm odd that they are not dependencies.
<valligan> how can i install the thingie ?
<lordievader> valligan: That was just me refering to playonlinux ;)
<valligan> ah
<valligan> How do I know if I use opengl ?
<lordievader> valligan: For kwin you mean?
<valligan> capture ask me if i want to capture with opengl or not
<lordievader> valligan: Ah, saying no is a safe bet. Do you happen to know what graphics card you have and what driver you run?
<valligan> lordievader: i use Nvidia version 319
<valligan> With a Geforce 9600M GS
<lordievader> valligan: Then your system probably supports OpenGL.
<valligan> but have a better way to capture a game ?
<valligan> Or the desktop ?
<valligan> RecordItNow lag
<lordievader> valligan: I don't have the faintest idea. Never do such a thing.
<valligan> there is no forum to talk about
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<arjen_> Hi all, after a regular upgrade my Kubuntu 12.04 will not start KDE anymore. I end up on the login screen every time (also if password is correct). Can someone help me diagnose/solve the problem? I have no idea where to find logfiles/messages describing what's wrong.
<Streward> logged in?
<lordievader> arjen_: Sounds like a failing graphics driver.
<arjen_> OK... (I do see the graphical login screen though...)
<arjen_> How could I solve this?
<arjen_> Could the configured screen driver be lost after the upgrade or so?
<BluesKaj> arjen_. can you drop to a tty , ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 , login and to the update/upgrade from there
<lordievader> arjen_: What driver are you running and how did you install it?
<BluesKaj> do the update
<arjen_> BluesKaj: I've done that, no effect...
<BluesKaj> then as lordievader asks which grapics driver ?
<BluesKaj> graphics
<arjen_> I think I have an intel graphics driver that was detected at install a long time ago, but I would have to check
<arjen_> It's an intel graphics card in any case
<lordievader> Hmm that makes a failing gfx driver less likely. Those Intel drivers usually work pretty good.
<lordievader> arjen_: Do you see errors in your .xsession-errors file?
<arjen_> .xsession-errors is empty...
<arjen_> Justdid another upgrade through console which gave a lot of KDE updates, seeing if that helps...
<arjen_> Nope :-(
<arjen_> I think it's the i915 driver by the way
<lordievader> arjen_: Can you start kde by logging in to a tty and running "startkde"?
<arjen_> It says: $display is not set or cannot connect to the X server
<lordievader> arjen_: Try "startx" then.
<arjen_> Fatal server error: already active for display 0
<arjen_> That's strange
<arjen_> It says I can remove a lock file
<arjen_> Should I do that and try again?
<arjen_> Because the X server doesnt seem to be running
<lordievader> arjen_: It probably is, run "sudo service lightdm stop" and then try "startx" again.
<arjen_> Unrecognized service
<arjen_> lightdm is the right spelling?
<lordievader> arjen_: Oh wait you where using precise: sudo service kdm stop
<arjen_> Ah OK
<arjen_> Precise yes :-)
<arjen_> Well something seems to be running now
<arjen_> But it keeps saying "no protocol specified"
<lordievader> arjen_: After the startx command?
<arjen_> If I go to the graphical screen (ctrl-alt-f7) it shows some status messages but no graphical screen
<arjen_> yes
<lordievader> Try the 8th one ;)
<arjen_> Nothing there...
<lordievader> arjen_: Hmm, well I have another workaround... Make sure X isn't running: ps aux|grep X
<arjen_> It shows /usr/bin/X and xinit
<arjen_> (And grep X ;-)) So I suppose it's running
<hamadi785> tgryhrhtdf
<lordievader> arjen_: Kill then both. btw what I'm about to tell you isn't recommended for daily use.
<hamadi785> ryujyrtuyj
<arjen_> Whoops
<lordievader> arjen_: ?
<arjen_> "whoops" was about what you said :-)
<arjen_> I've killed the processes but they still seem to be running
<arjen_> just "kill 2078" right?
<lordievader> arjen_: You probably need sudo for that.
<arjen_> Ah yes, did that, sorry
<arjen_> but still running
<lordievader> arjen_: Then use -9.
<lordievader> kill -9 2078
<arjen_> Yep that works :-)
<arjen_> Thanks
<lordievader> arjen_: Then on tty1 start X by running: sudo /usr/bin/X :0
<lordievader> arjen_: After some flickering go to tty2 and login.
<lordievader> arjen_: And from here run "export DISPLAY=:0; startkde".
<arjen_> command not found...
<arjen_> Oops sorry
<arjen_> I see there's a space after X
<lordievader> Yes
<arjen_> OK i'm on tty2 now
<arjen_> OK trying...
<arjen_> Oh no
<arjen_> Now it hangs completely
<lordievader> arjen_: Ahh, I was afraid of that... :( After starting X I presume?
<arjen_> I see the KDE startup screen with the logo and progress "dots" but it hangs completely
<lordievader> arjen_: Oh, that is further than I expected.
<arjen_> Yes I did /usr/bin/X as you said
<arjen_> and then startkde on tty2
<lordievader> What you could try is creating a new user and seeing if you can login to that one through kdm.
<arjen_> Hmm OK
<arjen_> I have to reboot now first :-\
<arjen_> Just sudo adduser xxx and it should be able to login to KDE?
<lordievader> arjen_: Yes, a simple test to see if the .kde folder is the culprit.
<arjen_> No, created user "test" and can't login with that one either :-(
<lordievader> arjen_: Did the adduser command make a home dir for the test user?
<arjen_> let's see
<arjen_> yes it's there
<lordievader> arjen_: With a .kde?
<arjen_> containing a few dot-files
<arjen_> No, no .kde
<lordievader> arjen_: Hmm that is odd... what are the right on the home dir?
<lordievader> ls -l /home/test
<arjen_> On the /home/test itself? So '.' in the listing?
<arjen_> drwxr-xr-x
<lordievader> And it is owned by test I presume?
<arjen_> yes
<arjen_> wait
<arjen_> Should I have restarted KDE with the commands you gave after creating the user?
<arjen_> I've done this now:
<arjen_> create user test
<arjen_> select "restart X server" from KDE login screen
<arjen_> (now user test shows up in the list of users)
<arjen_> try to login as test
<lordievader> arjen_: Didn't it show up before?
<arjen_> Yes it did show up before... This is what I did earlier, but suddenly asked myself if it was correct
<lordievader> arjen_: That should be fine, you could try to reboot to be sure.
<arjen_> OK I'll try
<arjen_> No... no effect
<lordievader> arjen_: Was afraid of that one.
<arjen_> Does KDE keep a log where we could find what's happening?
<arjen_> It is a KDE problem?
<lordievader> arjen_: I'm not really sure where the problem lies, to be honest. There might be a clue in /var/log/syslog.
<arjen_> I'll have a look
<arjen_> Well I see mostly "kernel" messages... nothing that looks alarming
<arjen_> There is also a kdm.log
<lordievader> arjen_: And something interesting?
<arjen_> Ah, this might be something. In kdm.log:
<lordievader> !paste| arjen_
<ubottu> arjen_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arjen_> kdelauncher(1518) kdemain: no dbus session-bus found. check if you started the dbus server
<arjen_> and after that:
<lordievader> arjen_: It might just be that.
<arjen_> kdeinit4: communication error with launcher. Exiting!
<lordievader> arjen_: Is qdbus installed?
<arjen_> Thanks for the pastebin thing, but I can't paste from a half broken laptop :-)
<arjen_> Hmm dont know
<lordievader> arjen_: Paste the output of "apt-cache policy qdbus" please.
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arjen_> Ah pastebinit :-) Sorry hadn't read that :-D
<arjen_> Ah "policy" :-) Thanks
<arjen_> I was looking at apt-cache show
<arjen_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6236066/
<lordievader> arjen_: Someone here had the same problem, he fixed it by uninstalling qdbus and reinstalling it: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?62957-qdbus-broken-on-12-04-backports-upgrade
<arjen_> OK... thanks, hadn't seen that one
<arjen_> So apt-get purge qdbus and then reinstall?
<lordievader> arjen_: Purge is a bit drastic, "sudo apt-get remove qdus" and see if it is only the qdbus package being uninstalled.
<arjen_> OK
<arjen_> Holy crap
<arjen_> It's trying to remove 9 packages and add a whole load of KDE packages
<lordievader> arjen_: What 9 packages is it trying to remove?
<arjen_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6236093/
<lordievader> arjen_: Hmm those aren't really packages you want to remove. Are you currently in a tty?
<arjen_> yes
<lordievader> arjen_: Though if you install the kubuntu-desktop package you should get all of them back.
<arjen_> Strange...
<BluesKaj> those removed packages will be reinstalled upgraded , arjen_ , nothing strange about that
<arjen_> Ok I'll remove it and reinstall, then also install kubuntu-desktop
<arjen_> lordievader: sounds good?
<lordievader> arjen_: Jup.
<lordievader> arjen_: It should work ;)
<arjen_> OK :-)
<arjen_> lordievader: Oh, no... same problem... and now my root partition is full :-( :-(
<thingol_> hi everyone, i'm missing the normal text terminals for the f1-f6 keys. Anybody knows how i can get them ?
<BluesKaj> arjen_. run sudo apt-get autoremove , then sudo apt-get autoclean
<BluesKaj> thingol_. ctrl +alt_F1 , not working ?
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F1
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<arjen_> BluesKaj: thanks, done that and retrying...
<BluesKaj> arjen_. you have to run those command periodically to keep your / partition nice and lean
<arjen_> OK
<thingol_> hi everyone, i'm missing the standard text terminals on keys f1 through f6. Anyone knows how i can get them ?
<BluesKaj> thingol_. so ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 not working ?
<thingol_> BluesKaj: ctrl+alt+f1 to f6 giving a black screen with a blinking cursor
<BluesKaj> thingol_. so you have no login screen either ?
<thingol_> BluesKaj: only the kdm login screen
<BluesKaj> thingol_. and it won't start X ?
<thingol_> BluesKaj: it does, i only want to have my text terminals back :)
<BluesKaj> weird
<BluesKaj> lordievader. any ideas , abou thingol_ issue?
<BluesKaj> thingol_. what's the output from  cat /etc/issue ?
<thingol_> BluesKaj: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<thedarkjedi> ssup guys
<thedarkjedi> anybody here
<BluesKaj> yup
<thedarkjedi> how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> thingol_. an expert suggests: if `ps -A |grep tty` lists a bunch of getty tasks the TTYs are running, suggesting a problem with KMS
<thingol_> BluesKaj: i found a bunch of getty tasks, thus my question becomes : how can i diagnose what's wrong with kms and my NVidia proprietary drivers ?
<BluesKaj> can you launch konsole , thingol_ ?
<arjen_> lordievader: still no solution unfortunately. Made space on / and redid the whole thing, removed qdbus and reinstalled. Contents of /var/log/kdm.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6236488/ Googled the errors, more people seem to have this problem, but can't find a solution... :-( If you have any ideas they're very welcome!
<thingol_> BluesKaj: yes, i can
<BluesKaj> ok thingol_ which nvidia driver is installed , proprietary or the nouveau ?
<thingol_> BluesKaj: proprietary
<BluesKaj> thingol_. the nvidia-current as listed in muon ?
<thingol_> BluesKaj:  i don't think so because my nvidia card is pretty old and if i recall correctly it was reported not to work with the latest nvidia-drivers
<BluesKaj> thingol_. which card is it ?
<thingol_> GeForce 6200
<BluesKaj> thingol_. the appropriate  nvidia-current driver is determind by your card , not by a particular driver afaik , so if you install it we can go from there.
<thingol_> BluesKaj: i installed it now, i'll report back on next reboot (i currently am on an extremely important Battle of Wesnoth battle :P)
<thingol_> BluesKaj: thanks for the advices for now
<julian__> Hola a todos...
<julian__> hello, hi!!!
<thingol_> hi julian__
<julian__> where are you from thingol???
<thingol_> julian__: i'm from Italy, you ?
<julian__> I'm form Argentina. Io sono un homo descendente di Italia. Calabria.
<lordievader> arjen_: Are you still around?
<arjen_> Yes I'm here
<lordievader> arjen_: Ah, ok. I've read the actions weren't successfull?
<arjen_> Tried several things like reinstalling kdm and other kde components but still the same problem
<arjen_> No, no success :-(
<lordievader> arjen_: Is qdbus installed this time round?
<arjen_> I'm about to reinstall...
<arjen_> yes it should be.. but let me check
<lordievader> arjen_: Reinstall qdbus or Kubuntu?
<arjen_> Kubuntu
<lordievader> arjen_: A newer version of Kubuntu? I was about to suggest just that ;)
<arjen_> Don't know what else to do and want it to work tomorrow
<arjen_> Well I wanted to reinstall the same version and were hoping not to have the same problem then
<arjen_> Prefer the LTS release
<lordievader> arjen_: Any specific reason to stick with the LTS?
<arjen_> Yes qdbus is installed from backports ppa
<arjen_> Because I'm a developer and would like to work with the same versions of things as on our server
<arjen_> and because I'm hoping it's more stable :-\
<lordievader> arjen_: Ah right, yes a very good reason. Yes, you could try reinstalling Precise to see if that fixes things.
<arjen_> Unless you have any other suggestions?
<arjen_> It's so silly that everything seems to be up to date etc but still not working :-(
<lordievader> arjen_: What do you get when you run "service dbus status"?
<arjen_> What if I reinstall packages qdbus depends on like libqt4-dbus
<arjen_> dbus start/running, process 636
<lordievader> arjen_: And what do you get when you run "qdbus"?
<lordievader> Maybe you have to point it towards X.
<arjen_> Hmm yes, it says: Could not connect to d-bus server: org.freedesktop.dbus.error.notsupported: unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $display for x11
<arjen_> It won't let me paste this by the way, "you are trying to paste an empty document"
<lordievader> arjen_: Set the display variable: DISPLAY=:0 qdbus
<arjen_> Ah OK
<arjen_> Yes now I have another error
<arjen_> I'm trying to paste it with: qdbus | pastebinit, but it says i'm sending an empty document
<arjen_> Maybe it doesn't catch stderr? Do you know how to do this?
<lordievader> arjen_: DISPLAY=:0 qdbus 2&>1 qdbus.txt; cat qdbus.txt|pastebinit (if I remember correctly)
<arjen_> Ah yes :-)
<arjen_> I was trying someting like that ;-)
<arjen_> lordievader:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6236894/
<arjen_> "No protocol specified"! That's also what I got when starting X manually!
<lordievader> arjen_: Was afraid of that message, so you really need to be in an X environment.
<arjen_> Ah... so this command just can't be run from the commandline?
<lordievader> I'm starting to like the reinstall option.
<arjen_> :'(
<lordievader> arjen_: It probably can, I just don't know the proper way...
<arjen_> Any other gurus around here that might be able to help?
<arjen_> lordievader: if you have any more suggestions or know someone else who might know more, let me know... otherwise I'll reinstall, not much time left...
<Guest65580> hey friends ,  i  cant record soud from spotify with audacity ... dont know what i am doing wrong ...  i can see spotify in pulse controler  but no visuals for playing sound
<valorie> pfff
<dougiel> how do I get my bluetooth emblem back on the bar by my clock and usb stuff?
<valorie> dougiel: do you see the little downward-pointing triangle?
<valorie> press that, and you'll see the hidden icons
<valorie> right-click on the bluetooth one and tell it to display
<k_fuior> hi all, may someone help me? my kubuntu 13.10 system won't boot (black screen or hang) after today's update. I'll provide any additional info. thanks in advance.
<valorie> pfff, ask a question and then split
<noaXess> does anybody use docky with a two monitor setup?
<noaXess> if i start it, it always goes to the second, external monitor of my notebook
<noaXess> instead of the internal
<Addle> noaXess: No, but there should be a gconf setting for it that might help.
<noaXess> Addle: what you mean exactly? on startup docky?
<Addle> noaXess: /apps/docky-2/Docky/Interface/DockPreferences/Dock[0-9]+ should have a property called "MonitorNumber"
<noaXess> Addle: indise .kde/share/apps?
<Addle> noaXess: I'm just going off of wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=GConf_Settings
<noaXess> ah in .gconf
<WDavis> Dont know if this matters but.... "docky" is for GNOME and you appear to be using KDE for your gui.
<noaXess> jep.. but found it thanks
<Addle> noaXess: gconf-editor would allow you to edit it. And yeah, WDavis, I was wondering about that...
<WDavis> "COULD" get some unpredictable results from that....
<WDavis> Good Luck  :-)
<noaXess> grrrrrrrrrrrr... vlc is broken again.. why that..
<noaXess> upgrade some packages right now, and vlc is gone
<noaXess> ok.. for gconf, external monitor is o and internal 1.. strange
<Addle> noaXess: Well, glad that worked, at least. ;)
<Addle> noaXess: What does vlc do when you try and launch it?
<noaXess> it isn't installed now.. it was removed.. cause sme dependencies, check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237838/
<noaXess> seams that some packages are not yet build for it
<noaXess> if i try sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-notify vlc-plugin-pulse vlc-nox libvlccore5 vlc-data
<noaXess> then: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6237840/
<noaXess> libvlccore5 seams the problem or not yet build correct
<Addle> noaXess: Yeah, my guess is you caught the repo in some intermediate stage, or something. WOuldn't be surprised if it starts working in a bit.
<noaXess> oh.. now.. i can install..
<Addle> noaXess: Yep. lol
<Addle> noaXess: Just bad timing, I bet.
<noaXess> jep ;)
<noaXess> need a reboot, cause i whant have vlc pulse backend in amarok ;)
<noaXess> vlc-plugin-pulse is tha backend i also can use for multimedia, right
<Addle> Not sure about the package name, but VLC is certainly a possible backend in "System Settings > Hardware > Multimedia > Backends"
<Addle> That or gstreamer are the options I have (granted, on a Mint 14 installation).
<noaXess> Addle: yea.. i had that too, but now only gstreamer is ther, even if vlc-plugin.pulse is installed.
<noaXess> ah thats it: phonon-backend-vlc
<Addle> noaXess: haha Yeah, was just going to say that.
<noaXess> got it now..
<arjen_> lordievader: reinstalled and all works fine so far. Thank you so much for your time and effort!
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i recently switched to kubuntu, i had happily been using ubuntu and gnome 3 for a while but decided to change...for one i like the more recent versions of kde better :) for another there's no dash lens mining my searches, and that's what my question was along the lines of...does the "team" or company behind kubuntu plan to data-mine searches or other indexed information for...
<arthurfiggis> ...monetizing purposes? it seems like most of the news out of the kubuntu camp is more encouraging :)
<Addle> arthurfiggis: Can't speak for the KDE or kubuntu devs, but I seriously doubt it.
<arthurfiggis> Addle: oh, i know this isn't actually an official channel for development, a general idea is all i was looking for really ;) but i suspect you're right...i was quite pleasantly surprised when they announced that they would support wayland (the community's solution) rather than mir in future releases
<Addle> arthurfiggis: Agreed, that made me very happy. :)
<arthurfiggis> Addle: Myself as well, I was afraid  that they might follow suit...I like having a lot of choice with Linux, but it's hard for anyone to target it as a commercial platform with frag like that on the horizon :( fortunately it looks like most of the major distributions are actually announcing their intent -not- to support it...even intel
<Addle> arthurfiggis: Thank goodness...
<arthurfiggis> Addle: As one friend said, they've shot themselves in the foot and now they're going for the vital organs as well :P on the plus side from what i heard unity is now going to be based in qt...that's a sensible decision, qt5 and qt quick 2 are great :) write the ui in something like javascript and all the fiddly performance bits in c++...and a cross-platform viewer
<Addle> arthurfiggis: Yep, nice to see the rise of Qt.
<Addle> arthurfiggis: Can't wait to see if I can port my app (QMentat, a mental arithmetic practice program) to Android soon.
<arthurfiggis> Addle: definitely...i'd like to learn c++ to an extent that i could write native qt apps, but learning c++ by -itself- to a certain competency can take years...then learning the toolkit on top of that...qt quick 2 is as fast as a swing gui build in netbeans :) qmentat...that sounds interesting actually, i've been watching a lot of "numberphile" videos on youtube so i've been interested in...
<arthurfiggis> ...math...type...things lately :P i'll have to look it up!
<Addle> arthurfiggis: Always glad to have more people use it. XD
<arthurfiggis> Addle: i'd like to write more gui apps like that myself, even little ones, but it's a massive subject to take on...or feels that way at least :P kubuntu makes it a lot easier including things like a relevant version of qtcreator and up to date qt quick support...i think languages like qml are probably the future of gui apps in a lot of respects, the learning curve of some of the low level...
<arthurfiggis> ...languages is intense
<Addle> arthurfiggis: I do admit C++ has a heck of a learning curve. But hey, it's computer science, not basket weaving. lol
<arthurfiggis> Addle: that's very true, yes :) and to be fair there are a lot of libraries and gui's to make it easier...regretfully our own cs program based most of its programming around java instead, c and c++ were both crammed into one course along with perl...you can't learn much about any language with only 2 weeks to do it :(
<arthurfiggis> on the other hand i know lots of java...but nobody wants to run a java gui app any more :( not unless it's either for some internal corporate app or a torrent program
<Addle> arthurfiggis: Ouch, that's sad to hear.
<arthurfiggis> Addle: I'd say :P At some point along the line I'm guessing that our university got some Sun hardware on the cheap...I like Java but it's kind of like Canonical and Ubuntu, Oracle and Java...so much potential wasted on poor design decisions :(
<Addle> arthurfiggis: And putting C and C++ together is probably a mistake. In a way, knowing C is a barrier to learning C++ properly.
<Addle> arthurfiggis: So true.
<Addle> arthurfiggis: Also, I hate Perl. lol
<arthurfiggis> Addle: I thought it didn't make much sense really...in six weeks it went something like this: "here's everything you need to know about c, memory management...here's c++ and a laundry list of things you've never seen before, fun and exciting ones like templates...and if you weren't confused enough already we're doing to finish the course with perl and regular expressions
<arthurfiggis> between that and the graph theory course i was doing it was like a hell composed entirely of weekly assignments :P
<Addle> arthurfiggis: What a terrible idea. Absolutely terrible.
<arthurfiggis> Addle: Sadly it was an idea from an otherwise smart professor as well...he had his heart in the right place, he knew we were all learning java and he wanted to give people some exposure to real programming...the end result was something like an 85% course failure rate though :( i remember the exam, that was even better...hand-writing c++ and perl programs
<arthurfiggis> i think the only thing we were allowed to bring in was a piece of paper explaining what the more commonly used regex syntax was, as if that was any use at that point :P
<Addle> arthurfiggis: That's just nasty. lol
<valorie> we will never have any spyware on kubuntu if I have anything to say about it
<valorie> and since I'm a member of the Kubuntu Council, I do
<valorie> :-)
<Addle> valorie: Good to know, valorie :) And thank you for that stance.
<valorie> we aren't a company, we are all community produced
<arthurfiggis> Addle: Yeah, the computer science program at my particular university (which shall remain nameless :P) was an utter joke...all theory and math based, which is fine, you need to know that stuff...but there were like five courses in which you actually wrote code
<valorie> there is a company which does commercial Kubuntu support, and they give us a small amount of their profit
<valorie> which we use to send devels to confs and such
<arthurfiggis> valorie: thanks very much for your input on the matter! i wasn't sure how kubuntu's "team" itself was structured...i was glad to see that there was a company stepping in to provide commercial support at all, at the very least it shows there's a very high interest in things that -aren't- unity and mir :P
<Addle> Thank goodness for KDE. <3  I like the choices and diversity, but I don't understand why KDE isn't completely dominating, right now.
<valorie> we have always been community produced
<valorie> although Canonical used to pay a person or two
<valorie> now Blue Systems pays more than that, although they don't work only on Kub.
<valorie> KDE is doing well
<Addle> Yes it is!
<arthurfiggis> i think if you saw a few more major distributions turn to kde as their default DE, it would probably sway in the other direction :) fedora still defaults to gnome 3 so newbies get gnome 3 if they download it and kde if they do extra work...if red hat switched over to kde that'd be a huge blow to gnome for one, and unity/mir/dash lens as well
<valorie> support from a number of smaller companies is better, imo, than being wagged by one big one
<arthurfiggis> plus there's pc-bsd now, so people can actually install freebsd without too much hassle and get a good kde environment :)
<Addle> arthurfiggis: I think a lot of the trouble was Ubuntu putting in KDE 4.0 when (iirc) explicitly told not to.
<arthurfiggis> valorie: absolutely...it prevents one from going off the rails and making a lot of poor design decisions for one :(
<arthurfiggis> Addle: hmm? that i didn't know about...although i do remember the first releases of kde4 for ubuntu, so i can understand why it would have lost popularity around that time :/
<arthurfiggis> that's not exactly kde's fault though, that's someone deciding to put up packages that aren't ready for prime time
<Addle> arthurfiggis: Yep, that's pretty much my point.
<Addle> arthurfiggis: It certainly was rough around the edges at that time. That was quite a long time ago, now. KDE has rocked for quite a while.
<arthurfiggis> Addle: ahh, i see..yes, that does make sense then :) and i can see why people would have been turned off kde under ubuntu given the earlier releases...but canonical are screwing up so often that Linux-oriented folks are scrambling for an alternative, i think kubuntu is going to get more popular in the next few years :)
<Addle> arthurfiggis: I agree, and really hope so. :)
<arthurfiggis> maybe even more popular than the mainline distro...hell, even debian is beating ubuntu on distrowatch (though that's hardly scientific or even relevant really :P)
<arthurfiggis> Addle: With any luck Canonical will eventually see the light and stop poisoning the well, I think they just went through a stage where they realized that they were at the top of the Linux desktop game...and exploited it in a poor manner
<arthurfiggis> (especially considering the whole Community Promise that ubuntu was based around...so much for that treatise :()
<Addle> arthurfiggis: I guess we can hope they improve, but Mir tells me otherwise.
<arthurfiggis> Addle: yeah, that says to me that a committee somewhere in Canonical has gone full-on crazy for the tablet fad...they'd like to have their own DE, their own graphical subsystem, their own packaging format...so that when they eventually sell a decent phone they'll have their own os, and i would suspect they'll require copyright assignment to canonical as per usual :(
<arthurfiggis> they backpedalled a bit and "anonymized" the dash lens data...which is about as comforting as someone crossing their fingers and saying "I promise i won't do that again" :P but Mir makes their strategy rather obvious...to hell with the community, let's make some money
<Addle> arthurfiggis: My only worry is that Stream might need Mir or something. That would annoy me, big time. Hopefully not. I recall something about Mir and Wayland being able to share drivers, or something. If that's so, at least they won't do too much damage, hopefully.
<arthurfiggis> Addle: that was something i was eventually going to ask about here as well actually...assumedly at some point mir will be released...so canonical's packages are all going to be built against mir, making it a dependency...what happens to kubuntu then? do they fork the whole package database and all? can that even be done without massive amounts of work? :(
<arthurfiggis> seems to me that the less dependence on canonical the better, but all the alternative spins of ubuntu are still pulling canonical's packages
<Addle> arthurfiggis: I wonder a bit too, on that front. Mind you, at least it's based on Debian, and so you get all that stuff.
<arthurfiggis> Addle: well that's true i suppose, debian is at the core of it all so if canonical really wanted to go their own way with ubuntu, they'd have to fork everything themselves as well...certainly good reason to avoid it :) but i suppose eventually if things keep going in the way they're going kubuntu would need entirely separate infrastructure...hopefully there's some planning in that regard, so...
<arthurfiggis> ...it won't just disappear or die like mandrake/mandriva/manetc. did :(
<valorie> about Mir - we'll have to cross that creek when we get there
<valorie> no point in worrying about it now; who knows what the future holds
<valorie> kwin won't run under Mir, and we need kwin
<valorie> bottom line
<Addle> valorie: Makes sense. One way or another, Linux and KDE will continue. As will Wayland.
<valorie> yes
<valorie> we'll do what we can, as a community
<arthurfiggis> i think so as well...people were up in arms when xorg forked away from xfree86 as well, the same sort of doomsaying was going on at the time...that's why community-based distro's are the ones with the most healthy future, the decisions are based on how people actually use the thing :)
<valorie> exactly
<Addle> Yeah, I'm not that worried, in the longer term. I've been with Linux since around '93 or '94 and I've seen distros come and go, but it just keeps moving forward.
<valorie> so we get worried at times, but stuff has to get done, so we do it
<valorie> and let the future take care of itself
<valorie> now, I need to go get dinner
<valorie> ttyl
<Addle> Thanks for your comments, valorie :)
<valorie> nice talking to ya
<Addle> Same
#kubuntu 2013-10-15
<arthurfiggis> now to get at qt creator again and see if i can't start making some qt/kde software myself :) though without using something like qt quick 2 that seems like a pipe dream...once i try to understand features like templates in c++ my eyes kind of glaze over
<Addle> Templates aren't so bad. It's the error messages you get from them that suck. lol
<arthurfiggis> Addle: To be fair I think the subset of C++ you need to know to actually write a QT application is much smaller...I'm wondering if I shouldn't just dive into the Qt tutorials rather than try to battle through a c++ book first :) i might learn enough c++ on the way going through the qt tutorials
<arthurfiggis> i found java was poor for errors at certain points as well...once you were mixing a lot of different types of objects, or e.g. arrays of objects or references to functions, the more complicated it got the more invalid type errors would start popping up...eventually you'd just start casting it to whatever you wanted it to be and hoped for the best :P
<arthurfiggis> on the plus side, you could create a simple gui app in all of about 5 minutes with netbeans, and the .jar file (if it was pure swing) would run on just about anything :) but again, you actually have to get people to run java apps for java to be any good for development
<mylar> Hi, If I install 13.10 Beta 2, how hard would it be to upgrade to final?
<mylar> When I apt-get upgrade, will it pull in +400MB of files on Friday?
<Guest62079> hi...
<cjwelborn> mylar, I jumped on the beta, and have been updating a lot lately. Some of the updates were kind of big (200MB), but the other were really small. And as far as I know, I will be at Final as long as I keep doing this.
<cjwelborn> mylar, so I don't know if I would call it 'hard'.
<mylar> cjwelborn, ok as long as I don't have to fiddle with too many config files. I guess it will behave like Debian sid.
<friti> mylar: If up update now, all that will happen on friday is you receiving a minor update to final. It will all be automatic, all you will have to do is install the updates when they are ready.
<friti> The fiddling with config files will be done for you
<kekun123> Bon comment je fait pour me connecter sur undernet??
<kekun123> Can somebody help me please? I'm trying to join Undernet server...
<Addle> Ca depend quel client IRC tu utilise.
<Addle> Your client popped into freenode by default?
<kekun123> I think so yes
<kekun123> Im new to Linux so i'm not really sure how this works really
<Addle> What client are you using? Hard question to answer.
<kekun123> Konversation
<kekun123> I guess what it is.
<Addle> In quassel, you can find that stuff in File > Networks > Configure Networks...  Not sure about Konversation.
<dolomite> isn't quassel installed by default?
<dolomite> use that
<Addle> Yeah, I do like Quassel. Very nice.
<kekun123> I will try this... thanks
<dolomite> i use xchat now but quassel is very good too
<Addle> Pas de probleme, kekun123
<dolomite> :)
<Addle> Bilingual support. :)
<Addle> With no accents, but still. lol
<dolomite> definitely a good skill these days!
<Addle> Doesn't hurt. :)
<Addle> Particularly since I'm in Ottawa right next to Quebec.
<valorie> in konvi it's file > Server List
<valorie> and then you find or add, then configure it if necessary
<dolomite> good to know ;) haven't used konversation since 3.x days
<valorie> I love it
<valorie> best thing since sliced bread
<Addle> Thanks, valorie. Though he logged already. Don't know why, freenet is where the cool kids hang out.
<valorie> carsten, if you want to keep your nick, register with freenode
<Unit193> (When it switches you like that, means the nick is owned and has protection set.)
<dolomite> nice ipv6
<valorie> Unit193: hmmm, I thought all unregistered nicks were switched like that
<Unit193> valorie: Nah, many of the people that come through here aren't.
<Addle> Depends somewhat on the settings for the channel and if it allows unregistered nicks, as I recall. Don't remember what it does, though. I think it just kicks you, in that case.
<valorie> I'm on three networks, and am not always clear on which policy refers to which network
<Addle> Totally understandable.
<Addle> I should know those things as an operator on a few channels, but I haven't had to mess with the channel in a long time.
<mike__> hello
<mike__> I am new can some help me
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<kubuntu83> Greetings, everyone... Anyone using Saucy figure out how to get the Window Menubar Plasma widget working for Gtk apps?
<six86> Hello guys. I got a real problem since an restart after some updates on a workstation. I have huge fonts now. literally HUGE, the resolution is fine just the fonts are really huge, although they are set to 8 or 9 in the settings...
<six86> Its unusable huge...
<kubuntu83> six86: Did you check the DPI settings? Perhaps try setting "Force fonts DPI:" to "96", or whatever is appropriate for your monitor.
<six86> kubuntu83: bingo. Just setting the force fonts and everything looks normal (tested with restarting dolphin). But why ist this? Everything was fine until the restart?!
<six86> will setting this also fix the login screen?
<six86> just rebooted... it didn't fix the login screen
<kubuntu83> six86: Try making the same change as root - Alt+F2 -> kdesudo systemsettings
<six86> ok done, restarting again to look if it helped
<six86> hm, still huge fonts on the login screen
<kubuntu83> six86: Could be caused by a number of things -- video driver issues would be my first guess...
<kubuntu83> six86: One sec...
<six86> Didn't restart the workstation for 55 days, now some updates were applied i suppose.
<kubuntu83> six86: I would refer to Google to see about setting the DPI system-wide via xorg.conf. :)
<six86> kubuntu83: Option "DPI" "96 x 96"    -     did the job
<kubuntu83> There ya go. It's been some years since I had to mess with xorg.conf, but I remembered that being an easy fix.
<six86> kubuntu83: thank you
<kubuntu83> six86: No problem.
<kubuntu83> six86: You might want to file a bug report against your video drivers for that issue, if someone hasn't already.
<six86> Using the nvidia driver, where can i file a bug against it?
<kubuntu83> I could be mistaken, but I *think* if you file it at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs and it turns out to be a bug in the actual driver (as opposed to just in the package), it will be forwarded upstream.
<kubuntu83> Hey BluesKaj, you around?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu83.yup
<kubuntu83> Sorry to bother you, but I was wondering if you saw the issue I brought up here (and in #kubuntu-devel) and if you have any ideas?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu83. I don't have any gtk apps in the kmenu, so no idea about it
<kubuntu83> hmm... Well, thanks anyway.
<kubuntu83> It would appear the Window Menubar plasmoid is now only useful for Qt purists. >_<
<BluesKaj> well there some issues atm , the network manager shows the etherenet as disconnected if a vpn connection is enabled
<BluesKaj> err ethernet
<kubuntu83> Hmm... Is that an issue in plasma-nm or NetworkManager itself?
<BluesKaj> plasma-nm I think,  the network manager settings dialogs are working great
<gens_> i think i broke something in my ubuntu 13.04 system, i'm getting these errors when trying to compile a simple hello world file: http://pastie.org/8403624
<BluesKaj> kubuntu83. this is on 13.10 btw , should have mentioned that :)
<kubuntu83> I figured as much. :)
<natalia_szewczyk> w
<gens_> how can i upgrade my system to kubuntu 13.10 beta?
<lordievader> gens_: sudo do-upgrade -d
<lordievader> gens_: Make sure your system is updated though.
<gens_> lordievader: do-upgrade not found
<lordievader> gens_: Err "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<gens_> thanks
<gens_> lordievader: will i have to do something similar when 13.10 (not beta) is realeased?
<BluesKaj> gens_. a couple of ways , from 13.10 you can run sudo do-release-upgrade -d in the terminal or go to the 13.10 daily release site http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<lordievader> gens_: Simply update it with "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<gens_> ok thanks BluesKaj and lordievader
<gens_> not working though :(
<gens_> i'm getting: === Command detached from window (Tue Oct 15 14:40:02 2013) ====== Command terminated with exit status 1 (Tue Oct 15 14:40:02 2013) ===
<lordievader> gens_: What are you running currently?
<gens_> 13.04
<BluesKaj> gens_. it's best to run a complete update and upgrade before doing the release-upgrade to 13.10
<lordievader> gens_: Hmm that is odd, it should work. I've done it yesterday... What is the last output, the output before the screen detaches? Or can't you see that?
<gens_> BluesKaj: i did
<BluesKaj> gens_. any exotic ppas in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<gens_> BluesKaj: yes lots
<gens_> kubuntu backports and others
<gens_> lordievader: http://pastie.org/8403691
<BluesKaj> kubuntu backports isn't a ppa
<gens_> kubuntu ppa backports? i have a file with a similar name in source.list.d
<lordievader> Hehe "* Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu".
<BluesKaj> gens_. looks like you have release upgrades blocked in muon
<lordievader> gens_: How old is the install? I get the feeling you've upgraded it quite a number of times.
<gens_> lordievader: yes i upgrade every 6 months, maybe 3 times?
<gens_> i checked the option on muon for prerelease, i'll try again
<lordievader> gens_: But at what version did you start?
<gens_> don't remember, maybe 12.04
<lordievader> That explains the backports ppa.
<gens_> right they weren't for raring
<gens_> is "Full Upgrade" in muon what i need (after i checked the prerelease option)
<BluesKaj> gens_. then you must have added the backports as a ppa from somewhere like launchpad  for them to be located in the sources.list.d file
<gens_> i often add with apt-add-repository
<lordievader> BluesKaj: For Precise the backports where still in a seperate ppa.
<gens_> i'm upgrading because of this issue "hi, i'm getting a bunch of errors when trying to compile a simple file http://pastie.org/8403644 can anyone help please?" do you think this will help or break it even further? :)
<BluesKaj> lordievader.that was then, this is now :)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That is why I asked where he came from (version wise), Precise. The ppa just lingered around ;)
<lordievader> But anyways, gens_ I know next to nothing about c++ but I get the feeling your main function is very empty...
<gens_> lordievader: yes, but it should still compile (and get me a program that does nothing)
<BluesKaj> lordievader. that shows that a clean install every year or so is more beneficial than a net upgrade unless one manually edits or removes ppas from the sources.list.d
<lordievader> gens_: Maybe it is a good idea to wait a couple of days and install 13.10 fresh.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Agreed.
<gens_> i'm late for a work i need a c++ compiler today :(
<lordievader> gens_: Like I said, I know next to nothing about C++, so I'm afraid I can't help you there.
<gens_> np, thanks
<gens_> i still cannot do-release upgrade -d, even though i checked the option in muon
<gens_> should i delete everything in sources.list.d?
<BluesKaj> gens_. it's , do-release-upgrade -d
<Pici> I very much doubt upgrading will fix your compiler problem.
<gens_> BluesKaj: right, but i'm still getting the error pasted above (just a typo)
<gens_> Pici: i don't know what else to try, nobody is able to help, on any chan
<BluesKaj> gens_. not sure removing all the ppas will help , since the release-upgrade should remove them automatically or disable them at least...doesn't always work  though
<kubuntu83> Anyone else been getting flickering with the Fade animation since upgrading to KDE SC 4.11.2?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu83. this pc is 5 yrs old so the video load sharing between the cpu and my graphics card is messy , hence I've dumbed down a lot of the desktop effects and 'fade' was one of those guilty of loading the processors without much benefit , from what I've read ...after editing desktop effects my flicker has disappeared
<BluesKaj> and yes I'm running  4.11.2
<kubuntu83> BluesKaj: Thanks. Looks like it's a known bug - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=307112. What's weird is I never experienced it until 4.11.2, despite always having had Fade enabled.
<ubottu> KDE bug 307112 in effects-various "Blur effect: doCachedBlur() is broken for non opaque windows (at least)" [Normal,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> yeah , blur uses a lot of gpu and cpu
<kubuntu83> Ahh, disabling "Safe intermediate rendering results" under Blur's settings seems to have fixed it. :D
<BluesKaj> of my graphics card is a basic entry level nvidia 8400gs so i can't expect "gamer effects"
<kubuntu83> Yeah, but I'm running a Q6600 @ 3.6GHz + GTX460 -- might as well put 'em to use. :-P
 * BluesKaj nods
<palasso> kubuntu83: I just saw the messages in #kubuntu-devel What's that appmenu thing?
<kubuntu83> palasso: appmenu-ng has not yet been ported to Plasma/Qt4, so as of Saucy, Gtk apps can no longer export their menus to KWin/Plasma/KRunner.
<palasso> kubuntu83: r u sure? I can see gtk apps using a global menu on a plasmoid inside a panel
<palasso> on 13.04 that is
<palasso> I don't remember if I tested that on 13.10
<kubuntu83> palasso: Right. As of *Saucy*. ;-)
<palasso> But both 4.10 and 4.11 are Plasma/Qt4
<palasso> Anyways thnx for the info
<kubuntu83> palasso: Right..?
<palasso> Since it works in 4.10 how can it not work in 4.11?
<kubuntu83> palasso: No no, the KDE version has nothing to do with it. Not sure where you got that.
<palasso> I don't get it. Itappmenu-ng worked for 13.04. What happened in 13.10?
<kubuntu83> palasso: You mean since 13.10 has 4.11 and 13.04 had 4.10?
<palasso> yeap
<kubuntu83> The Ubuntu developers broke-- err, sorry, "upgraded" the ABI for 13.10.
<palasso> Ohhhhhh
<kubuntu83> Yeaaah. Hence my frustration. haha
<palasso> Now it makes sense
<kubuntu83> Indeed.
<palasso> I heard they're planning to "upgrade" the appindicators as well
<kubuntu83> You mean the appmenu-gtk appindicators?
<palasso> They already started "upgrading" X.org
<palasso> yeap
<palasso> kubuntu83: have you tried using the appmenu version from 13.04?
<palasso> It might work
<kubuntu83> palasso: Yeah, they already did. The appmenu-gtk* packages no longer exist in Saucy - superseded by unity-gtk*-module. >_<
<kubuntu83> palasso: Already tried, didn't work...
<palasso> Problem with unmet dependencies or sth?
<palasso> At least KDE apps should work.... I'm sure abt it as I checked them. Didn't bother to test gtk apps
<kubuntu83> palasso: Kinda -- they installed fine, but just didn't do anything... When I asked a dev which packages I would need to downgrade to get the old functionality back, he said it wouldn't be possible, since all the Gtk packages in Saucy are built/linked against the new ABI.
<palasso> Ahhhh, I see
<palasso> It would require a lot of recompiling.....
<kubuntu83> palasso: Yeah, KDE apps work fine, but having the menus show up in two different places depending on the program I'm using kinda defeats the purpose.
<palasso> I already had that issue but only with some Java apps
<kubuntu83> palasso: Prepare to have it with everything that's not Qt if you upgrade to 13.10. :-\
<palasso> Yeah :(
<palasso> At least most of my everyday apps are qt-based :|
<kubuntu83> Yeah, same here, but...
<kubuntu83> The ones that I *need* that functionality in the most are Gtk. I got so used to using KRunner to access all of GIMP's deeply nested menu entries, it's gonna be a pain in the ass going back to the old way.
<kubuntu83> Plus this - http://i.imgur.com/wx1vvp8.png - just isn't nearly as pretty as this - http://i.imgur.com/ey3S2me.png.
<cckneipe14_> facebook.com
<Guest36592> Hey guys
<Guest36592> I really need help, sorry if I disturb. I deleted a directory but it's not at the bin and one more thing! It didn't give me the free space!
<Guest36592> It's like I didn't delete the directory
<BluesKaj> Guest36592. which dir?
<contrast> Guest36592: Have you tried restarting? I had a similar issue a couple times when deleting a *very* large (re: >20GB) file.
<contrast> Guest36592: The free space revealed itself after a restart though.
<genii> "sudo sync"
<contrast> genii: Today I learned. Thanks. :)
<Guest36592> BluesKaj: One with personal files
<Guest36592> contrast: Yeah, I've restarted
<Guest36592> genevieve: let me see, thanks
<Guest36592> What is expected to happen?
<genii> Guest36592: You would expect now to see the new space from the directory that you deleted
<Dieter124> Hi there
<Guest36592> genii: hm.. nope
<veryhappy> hi guys, i'd like to connect my notebook over sip with my router over that i want to call. it's a fritz box by avm (i think this is a company that is only located in Germany), but i'd really like to know which softphone might be the best for this purpose. it should support echo cancellation and have a clear sound. which ones could you suggest me for kubuntu 12.04 amd64?
<veryhappy> thank you
<zlude> Hello! i'm having a problem with cp files. I need to recovery some files from another disk and when i run cp it show me "cp: cannot create regular file '/media/PENDRIVE/C\363 de CADASTRO.xls': Invalid argument how can i solve it? when i do ls the file name is C[?]pia de CADASTRO.xls
<Addle> zlude: Try putting quotes around the full file name.
<Addle> zlude: It's the spaces that are likely messing it up. That or escape the spaces with a backslash, but quotes makes more sense, usually.
<marlex> algún español?
<genii> !es | marlex
<ubottu> marlex: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Addle> zlude: With odd characters, I often use tab completion to get a useable filename. Might be a more elegant way, but it can be useful.
<veryhappy> anyone here with knowledge about sip telephony?
<veryhappy> until you've told me a solution that i could have tried i already found something that i want to try out, are you all sleeping in here? though you are volunteers i can't understand why nobody in here is at least responding.
<veryhappy> bye
<Addle> He doesn't seem very happy to me. lol
<genii> Addle: I suppose I could have said something to the effect: "If no one is responding to your questions, odds are there's just not someone here at the moment who knows about it...perhaps try again later!"
<TauNeutrino> hey gays
<TauNeutrino> may I troll? :)
<genii> TauNeutrino: Of course not.
<Addle> genii: hehe Well, he only stayed on about 6 minutes, anyways.
<genii> Addle: Yes, true!
<nick07> hi, after kubuntu install it seems i get a black screen, no command line or gui.. any idea?
<nick07> kubuntu 13.04, dell studio 15, live mode works perfect
<nick07> after kubuntu install it seems i get a black screen, no command line or gui.. any idea?
<genii> !nomodeset | nick
<ubottu> nick: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<genii> Meh.
<Addle> genii: I really hate it when people don't stick around for the answer longer than a few minutes. Pet peeve of mine. I'm probably not alone. :)
<genii> Addle: I put "nick" then tab-enter then realized they were gone when it didn't put the "07"
<Addle> genii: hehe Well, if they'd stuck around a bit longer, they'd have the answer. Their loss.
<bubbly193> Addle, genii: i try not to do that but the i've been only able to get on IRC at the library recently and have a 1 hour at a time limit
<Addle> bubbly193: An hour isn't so bad. A few minutes is just lack of patience. :)
<bubbly193> Addle, yeah, but when you lose track of time you start to ask questions with only 2-3 minutes remaining
<bubbly193> accidently
<Addle> bubbly193: True enough. Of course, not everyone is just losing patience after a few minutes. I do appreciate trying not to do it, either way. :)
<Addle> bubbly193: As long as they don't leave after 5 minutes with "Anybody home? Hello? This channel sucks.", I'll live. hehe
<bubbly193> Addle, lol yeah. I've seen that before. They musn't not understand that many of us are monitoring several channels at once
<Addle> bubbly193: Yep, plus are doing other things at the same time, like coding, answering stuff in forums, etc.
<Addle> bubbly193: And reading slashdot, reddit, etc. It's a full life. ;)
<bubbly193> Addle: or what seems to be my biggest past time, compiling kernels
<Addle> bubbly193: haha I sort of miss the old days when I used to jump on the latest kernel and compile it about once a week.
<bubbly193> Addle, I've even put my kernel know-how to the test and got the Android kernel ported to Xubuntu.  It took two days (mainly for compile time, kernels take a while with only 256MB or fam and a pentium 4)
<Addle> bubbly193: Egads, lucky it compiles at all on that thing.
<WayneD> I t5hink it happens becuase with 280+ people online... you would think ONE would be alive.
<bubbly193> Addle: Never underestimate the power of an old Intel...
<Addle> WayneD: I admit it seems quieter than I expected, given that number of people.
 * genii makes fresh coffee
<nick07> kubuntu 13.04, dell studio 15,  my cpu fan doesnt work in kubuntu, any idea?
#kubuntu 2013-10-16
<Roey> hi.  Why does my Python script (it uses virtualenv) complain it cannot find concurrent.futures even though I've installed it with apt-get and can import it fine at the Python command line?
<t2mkn> my DVD writer died, I have kubuntu 12.04 .iso downloaded. is it possible to use the .iso from other partition to install it without writing it to a DVD ?
<YOYO> flash drive it yo
<t2mkn> yes i have
<Skyfall> Pythonic
<TheLambda> is irc normally this 'boring'?
<wolftune> help, I am not updating correctly because of an error with procps
<wolftune> I tried apt-get -f install
<wolftune> no luck
<wolftune> I found something somewhere indicating to try: cat /etc/sysctl.d/*.conf /etc/sysctl.conf | sudo sysctl -p -
<wolftune> I did that and got a response that included:
<wolftune> error: "Invalid argument" setting key "fs.inotify.max_user_watches"
<xtriz> hi guys :D
<hateball> hello to you
<xtriz> i created custom Kubuntu, now should i remove the kubuntu related files or i can keep it ?
<xtriz> hi hateball :)
<xtriz> for eg, i customized plymouth theme, just changing logo and images, hence leaving the same kubuntu script. So is that ok ? or i should change where ever kubuntu is mentioned in that script ?
<ooriggsoo> hey all quick question or two, the ia32-libs have been dropped for 13.10...... whats the alternative , and why was it dropped
<xtriz> xtriz, anyone ?
<tsimpson> xtriz: it's probably a good idea to change the branding if you create a custom spin-off
<xtriz> tsimpson, ok
<xtriz> tsimpson, thanks :)
<xtriz> can i set the default theme i need to set from the kubuntu-settings-desktop ?
<tsimpson> if you want, sure
<tsimpson> Kubuntu generally uses whatever the KDE default is anyway
<xtriz> tsimpson, great
<xtriz> tsimpson, if in the config files i am replacing the dir with /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/ with /usr/share/my_custom_default-settings/
<xtriz> then will the directory of /my_custom-default-settings/ will be automatically created ?
<tsimpson> xtriz: I don't think so
<xtriz> tsimpson, that means i need to create all those directories. ok
<eagles0513875> hey guys im using kvm based vm's how can i take a snapshot of my vm?
<raulduke> Hey, what is the packet manager GUI for Kubuntu 12.04?
<raulduke> somehow I disinsstalled it acidently
<alvin_> What's the current Twitter client of choice for Kubuntu?
<alvin_> raulduke: personally, I have been using aptitude since 2004, and there have never been any problems. The graphical package manager changes almost every release. I think the current one is called "muon".
<alvin_> i   kubuntu-desktop Recommends muon
<raulduke> tank u
<raulduke> but it's really ugly this muon
<alvin_> I have no idea. Never started it.
<alvin_> Well, let's do that for a change. muon-discover is the new one in Sauxy
<noaXess> morning
<alvin_> /Sauxy/Saucy
<alvin_> Looks good actually
<noaXess> anybody also have problem, that device notifier don't reconnect usb hd's which are configured to automount?
<alvin_> Haven't tried that one either. Are the devices shown, but not mounted?
<alvin_> Will there be a new version of Kubuntu Active? I've tried the daily two days ago. It was a disaster.
<noaXess> alvin_: yes.. shown, settings corect. but need to manually mount it over dev. notifier
<gaga_rin> hi, how  i can update Ubuntu 13.04 to Kubunut 13.04 ? with out reinstall system
<skreech__> gaga_rin: sudo do-release-upgrade
<gaga_rin> i don't want upgrade system, i want change unity to kde
<skreech__> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<skreech__> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<gaga_rin> ty
<skreech__> gaga_rin: Welcome
<yossarianuk> hey - is the new kubuntu out tomorrow ?
<tsimpson> yossarianuk: yes
<yossarianuk> tsimpson: groovey !
<yossarianuk> every version of kde is better than the last ......
<karlbehave> Hello!
<karlbehave> !list
<ubottu> karlbehave: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<parta> hi everyone
<parta> I was looking to install kubuntu and got this page
<parta> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<parta> but i am already on ubuntu, this page assumes that the user is coming from other operating systems. It will be awesome if this also has link to get kubuntu repos
<lordievader> parta: You already have the kubuntu repos ;)
<lordievader> parta: Simply run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" to install the kubuntu desktop :)
<parta> but generally backports and others are not enabled
<tsimpson> you don't need them to install stock kubuntu
<parta> my bad though I assumed that even kubuntu will not be there
<parta> I saw that after I had posted the question
<eagles0513875> hey guys does the calendar feature in kontact if setup to use google calendar does it auto sync betwee what I have there and what I am putting on the calendar here
<monkeyjuice> ive used thunderbird to do that eagles0513875
<alvin> eagles0513875: It used to work, yes. I'm no longer using it though. Too risky putting your data on USA servers.
<alvin> (So, yes, it'll probably still work)
<eagles0513875> what other alternatives do i have to sync calendars between an android device and linux?
<eagles0513875> unless i host my own calendar on my own server.
<alvin> There are no alternatives to hosting your own server. No free ones at least. There's https://mykolab.com/
<eagles0513875> i do have a server so that wouldnt be a problem
<alvin> Then I think it's more important to know what actually works on Android. Kubuntu (Akonadi) has good standards support.
<alvin> There's simply no comparison between Kmail and the Android mail app. (Please, please, let Kubuntu Active be active again.)
<alvin> There was talk about the Kubuntu developers working together with Kolab, but nothing was heard after the initial annoucnement some years ago.
<alvin> eagles0513875: I haven't thought about http://runners-id.com/ yet. Maybe you'd like to try that? 2GB free, and based on Owncloud, which has clients for Kubuntu.
<jussi> alvin: everything on mykolab is able to be run on your own server...
<alvin> Indeed. If you manage to install Kolab. My own installation is still Kolab2 on OpenPKG.
<alvin> There was talk about cooperation between Kubuntu and Kolab, but at the moment their platform of choice is RedHat/CentOS. There are no Kolab packages in Debian/Ubuntu repo's.
<alvin> (no working or up-to-date packages that is)
<skreech__> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<skreech__> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey skreech__
<hackndoes_> Hi guys a small question, when should an automatic upgrade to 13.10 be available?
<BluesKaj> hackndoes_. sometime tomorrow . if your package manager/updater is set to do so
<hackndoes_> BluesKaj: what do you mean by meant to do so?
<BluesKaj> set not meant
<hackndoes_> yes sorry, what do you mean by set to do so?
<BluesKaj> to upgrade to the next release
<hackndoes_> BluesKaj: my realease upgrade category in software sources is set to Normal
<hackndoes_> is that OK?
<hackndoes_> will this release come with the 3.11 kernel?
<BluesKaj> no , you have to find the setting in the package manager , or use the terminal and do , sudo do-release-upgrade
<hackndoes_> BluesKaj: which setting do I need to find in muon?
<BluesKaj> I Imagine it's full upgrade , dunno for sure
<BluesKaj> when the new release is available , I do know that this works in the terminal , sudo do-release-upgrade , hackndoes_
<hackndoes_> I find under software sources -> updates -> release upgrade -> "Normal Releases or Never or LTS" and I have Normal Releases selected
<hackndoes_> BluesKaj: OK thanks. nothing else to do than that command? it's a single command that does the magic?
<BluesKaj> hackndoes_. yes if the release is available in the repos
<hackndoes_> great thanks
<BluesKaj> hackndoes_. you might need some patience , sometimes it takes some time in my experience
<hackndoes_> BluesKaj: that's OK I will do it when I am not on the computer giving it as much time as it needs. so you say I should try it tomorrow.... I will
<BluesKaj> hackndoes_. make sure you do a regular update and dist-upgrade before running the do-release-upgrade command , to make sure you present packages are in an upgraded state.
<hackndoes_> BluesKaj: thanks a lot man I will
<hackndoes_> BluesKaj: appreciate it
<BluesKaj> np
<Macer> why doesn't my system settings have the ability to upgrade to 11.10?
<skreech__> Macer: It will be rolled out for the auto system soon
<Macer> yeah but i don't see the icon described in the kubuntu page in system settings
<Macer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Macer> in that example they are showing in system settings there should be a software management icon. i'm not seeing that
<skreech__> Oh 11.10
<skreech__> Macer: what version are you on?
<Macer> 13.04 heh
<Macer> sorry
<Macer> didn't notice that was for 11.x
<skreech__> Macer: Then it will be out soon. You can do an early upgrade if you want to. if not comfortable with that then just wait a bit :)
<Macer> ah ok
<Macer> i just thought for whatever reason my install wasn't working properly. thanks
<skreech__> Macer: it hopefully isn't ":)
<leftist> when i install konversation, doesnt matter what distro i am in, it always defaults to kubuntu as my starting channel. why is that?
<tsimpson> leftist: if you share a $HOME between them, the settings will be shared
<leftist> no these are independent drives tsimpson
<tsimpson> leftist: but is there a separate partition?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<leftist> tsmpson no. they are different drives with different os's on them.
<leftist> i was just curious actually tsmpson
<leftist> let me format this drive bbl
<rethus> after upgrade kernel to 12.04.3 i can't login to x
<rethus> even the dropdown where i can choose different plasma-sessions (below textfield for username and password) appear still default an safe-mode.
<rethus> if i enter user and pass, the loginscreen disappaer, but the background-image still there. Nothing else happends.
<rethus> any idea, what i can try to got this back to work?
<Macer> wow
<Macer> kubuntu still doesn't allow streaming video to a video player using dolphin?
<Macer> or should i say kde?
<Macer> that seems a bit fail
<rethus> try vlc
<Macer> i did
<Macer> it seems like it is a known issue
<Macer> dolphin can't seem to properly pass a method for video players to stream the video
<Macer> it can't do it. it's borked
<Macer> and even if it did manage to work. it does some idiocy like copying an entire file to a tmp dir then opening it
<Macer> the smb support in dolphin is horrid
<Macer> there also seems to be a problem wtih the built in wifi in this dell inspiron. i don't know what this proprietary module is doing but it totally destroys my 2.4GHz side of my router
<Macer> then only gets 350K/s
<Macer> it will spike at 700K/s
<Macer> but this video streaming.. i mean it was a problem in 4.0.. now it's 4.10 or so and still can't simply double click a video on a smb share to play it?
<PimpSmurf-School> I'm trying to boot kubuntu 13.10 beta 2 on a brand new Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro. When it gets past grub, the screen goes black and doesn't recover.
<PimpSmurf-School> Is there something I can do to help get it to work?
<PimpSmurf-School> I'm downloading 13.04 to see if it works. Then when I get home I have a gentoo system recovery disk that I can use to get hardware info off of the machine (hopefully)
<Macer> hardware info off your machine?
<ronnoc_> jussi: Ping
<rethus> can i do a scan to got the needed driver for my graCard?
<rethus> at the moment, xorg.log say "(o drivers available
<xtriz> i am deriving a distro based on kubuntu, now i am modifying a packaged called kubuntu-system-settings, should i have to remove all the occurrences of the kubuntu from that file ? or just changing basic stuff like logo and text which is displayed as kubuntu is enough ?
<rethus> when kubuntu 13.10 release?
<rethus> but i cant upgrade fram 12.04 to 13.10, right?!
<BluesKaj> rethus. no , a clean install after backing up your data is best
<xtriz> i am deriving a distro based on kubuntu, now i am modifying a packaged called kubuntu-system-settings, should i have to remove all the occurrences of the kubuntu from that file ? or just changing basic stuff like logo and text which is displayed as kubuntu is enough ?
<xtriz> if i want to ask some one from the kubuntu community where can i ask ?
<xtriz> any senior to guide me ?
<ikonia> xtriz: just ask the questions
<ikonia> xtriz: if someone knows, they will respond
<xtriz> ikonia, ok :)
<xtriz> i have derived a distro based on kubuntu. Modified the packaged kubuntu-system-settings to change the icons and logos of kubuntu.
<xtriz> other than that i have kept the package as it is with no changes.
<ikonia> how is this anything to do with kubuntu - as you have built your own distro, not kubuntu
<dolomite> I wouldn't even call it "building your own distro" lol
<xtriz> ikonia, because kubuntu is a trademark and i need to consult them before i do anything.
<xtriz> dolomite, just cuztomizing :P yeah you are correct
<ikonia> are you using kubuntu logos ?
<xtriz> ikonia, no i am not using kubuntu logos
<ikonia> xtriz: then whats the problems ?
<xtriz> also removed the kubuntu text that is displayed.
<dolomite> xtriz are you planning on selling this distro to others?
<xtriz> dolomite, not at all, it's completely free
<dolomite> I'm no lawyer but this doesn't sound like an issue at all
<rethus> i have an i7, should i use 64bit download, or x86?
<dolomite> rethus 64bit
<dolomite> (amd64)
<rethus> k, thanks
<xtriz> ikonia, i am confused that customizing kubuntu-system-settings, with only changed logos and keeping everything intact and renaming the package to  custom_distro-system-settings will that be fine ?
<xtriz> dolomite, hopefully that's the case :)
<rethus> how can i reset choosed selections in aptitude
<dolomite> did aptitude replace muon in latest releases?
<xtriz> ikonia, so i can use it in my custom distro ?
<lordievader> dolomite: Why would aptitude replace muon? One is cli the other a gui.
<ikonia> xtriz: I don't see why not
<ikonia> xtriz: you are not using the kubuntu name or logos in anything
<xtriz> ikonia, no i am not using kubuntu name or logos in anything.
<ikonia> xtriz: I don't see an issue then
<rethus> help
<xtriz> ikonia, only some custom directories  are made for plymouth under the heading /kubuntu. i don't think that's a prob.
<xtriz>  lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-text/kubuntu-text.plymouth.in
<xtriz> but the text displayed is not kubuntu.
<xtriz> in the theme when the system boots.
<xtriz> ikonia, is that fine ?
<ikonia> xtriz: I don't see why it wouldn't be
<xtriz> ikonia, great :) thank you so much for creating all the confusions for me :)
<Roey> Hello.  I'm trying to get OpenGL working for an OpenSUSE Virtualbox guest / Kubuntu 12.10 host.  I have OpenGL working on the host; when I try to switch KDE desktop effects' rendering mode from XRender to OpenGL, it complains that OpenGL is not available.  I have the latest Expansion Pack and Guest Additions installed.  How do I fix this?
<PimpSmurf> I was trying to install kubuntu 13.10b2 to my Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro (haswell + intel hd4400 graphics). It black screens when it tries to load Xorg
<PimpSmurf> Should I try something before changing to 13.04 or another distro?
<backjlack> Hello. I'm running into this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-baseapps/+bug/995138 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/+bug/975909 Is there some way to CLEAR these software upgrade notifications?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 993672 in intltool-debian (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #995138 Ships malformed interactive upgrade hook which causes translations to be shown in the dialog" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 975909 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "strange dialog appears every now and then" [Undecided,New]
<backjlack> It's annoying me up to the point where I'd just switch to anything at all to not get the same warning about flash not being able to install...
<sbivol> Roey: you are more likely to get help on #vbox on this issues
<Roey> I cross-asked there.
<Roey> I don't know if this is an issue iwth VirtualBox or with the OpenSUSE host
<Roey> so I might as well ask in #suse as well.
<sbivol> Roey: you should first find out whether opengl is supported by the driver you are using in OpenSuse. kinfocenter is a good tool for that
<Roey> thanks
<Roey> yes perfect, thank you
<Guest68639> HI
<Guest68639> got an issue with my sound on kubuntu
<Guest68639> my HDMI output is not listed in phonon
<Guest68639> my USB headset works fine, and the regular sound card is listed, but not the HDMI
<Guest68639> any ideas how to fix this ? where to start ?
<rodnice> Question: Need help with Linux Audio :_(
<apb> Hello.  Using ubuntu 12.04... Getting an error: The server protocol version is 28, but at least version 33 is required. Install a newer version of the Akonadi server....   sudo apt-get install akonadi-server:  akonadi-server is already the newest version.  #akonadi says:then that really means your akonadi-server package isn't the right one
<apb> so I'm not sure where to go from here
<yossarianuk> rodnice: whats the issue?
<rodnice> yossarianuk: after a few weeks, I've found that I need to route Pulse to Jack in order to here audio from VLC with pro audio applications open
<rodnice> yossarianuk: http://trac.jackaudio.org/wiki/WalkThrough/User/PulseOnJack
<rodnice> What would I need to do to edit alsa.conf?  "Access Denied"
<lordievader> rodnice: You need root rights, put "sudo" in front of your editor command (nano, vi, vim, etc)
<BluesKaj> rodnice. kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<rodnice> come on... it can't be that simple.
<rodnice> lol OK hold on...
<lordievader> rodnice: Oh as BluesKaj said, if you use a gui editor, use "kdesudo".
<BluesKaj> rodnice. what are you editing there?
<rodnice> http://trac.jackaudio.org/wiki/WalkThrough/User/PulseOnJack
<rodnice> BluesKaj: I'm trying to feed Pulse to Jack
<lordievader> rodnice: May I ask why?
<rodnice> lordievader: So I can have audio play with diverse latencies programs
<BluesKaj> rodnice. my understanding about jack , which is very limited , is that youdon't need pulse
<rodnice> play VLC tutorial while using Ardour
<rodnice> BluesKaj: I'm not going to disagree with you since I need a good 2 years before I get used to Linux, but pro audio programs steal the sound and never relinquish it
<rodnice> bullies
<lordievader> rodnice: Not another pc/tablet around by any chance?
<rodnice> lordievader: Actually I didn't notice it on mines until my friend noticed it on his.  We both jumped into Linux several weeks ago on our laptops.
<BluesKaj> yes rodnice , linux audio , especially the pro stuff is very arcane and difficult for laymen like me to understand
<lordievader> rodnice: Imo it is more toruble that it is worth.
<rodnice> noooo!!! You guys are my role models! don't tell me that now! lol
<rodnice> there has to be a solution!
<ikonia> pro-audio + linux = fail
<rodnice> BluesKaj: what is the "kdesudo kate" command? I would never have thought to do that.
<BluesKaj> rodnice. what are you trying to do, setup a recording method with various inputs on your computer
<lordievader> ^ that, for me it's one of the reasons to keep Windows around on my laptop. The other being photo-editing.
<lordievader> The ^ was referring to ikonia's comment.
<BluesKaj> alt+F2 , the enter the command I posted in the textbox aks krunner / run command
<BluesKaj> then enter
<BluesKaj> rodnice.^
<rodnice> BluesKaj: I just want to hear audio from Hydrogen and something like VLC simultaneously
<BluesKaj> why simultaneosly ?
<rodnice> BluesKaj: watch a tutorial while using the software
<BluesKaj> use the tutorial on computer and run the coomands etc on the other , your friend's
<rodnice> BluesKaj: yeah my setup logic probably makes no sense to begin with
<BluesKaj> correction ;read the turtorial on one computer , run the commands on the other, rodnice
<rodnice> BluesKaj: Pro audio setups I guess don't really share with any other unnecessary programs
<BluesKaj> if you guys are serious look into something like ubuntu-studio , rodnice
<rodnice> BluesKaj: I kinda sort of am.  Looking at this line: Redirecting PulseAudio to JACK
<rodnice> On Debian-like systems, be sure to install pulseaudio-module-jack. (TODO: Add information about Fedora, OpenSuSE and the lot)
<rodnice> Then, use the following configuration if you intend to run jackd all the time:
<rodnice> ~/.pulse/default.pa:
<rodnice> BluesKaj: How do I access  ~/.pulse/default.pa?
<rodnice> it seems empty
<BluesKaj> rodnice. in your /home/user  enable hidden files
<rodnice> BluesKaj: sweet! OK
<rodnice> BluesKaj: Grrr... I'm attempting to use the windows method :-(
<rodnice> Windows*
<BluesKaj> rodnice. ~/  is short for /home/user
<rodnice> BluesKaj: thanx, that was in the book I read but I need to keep practicing
<BluesKaj> look in dolphin view > enable hidden files , if you installed default.pa
<BluesKaj> i don't have that file
<rodnice> BluesKaj: OK got it
<rodnice> BluesKaj: And.... I'm no good :-(  Directory isn't on my system either
<rodnice> BluesKaj: I guess tomorrow is another day
<BluesKaj> rodnice. ok
<rodnice> BluesKaj: brings me to what lordievader said about Windows
<rodnice> Can I have a Linux system host a Windows 7 one?
<BluesKaj> yes , in VirtualBox ...I ran windows7 on it for a while
<BluesKaj> VB is just one of many virtual machines one can use on linux
<rodnice> BluesKaj: OK, so I would get Virtual Box from the download center and go from there, correct?
<apb> I don't seem to have printer manager installed...
<apb> so I did an apt-get install print-manager ... but it doesn't show up on the K menu
<PimpSmurf> Kubuntu 13.04 and 13.10 beta 2 confirmed not to boot on the Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro (Intel Graphics HD4400)
<lordievader> rodnice: You don't want to run pro-audio within a VM...
<lordievader> rodnice: For pro-audio you want your program to be as close to the hardware as possible. When you run your program inside a vm you add another virtualization layer in between program <-> hardware.
<lordievader> rodnice: Also the ~/.pulse folder is empty by default. That folder is for user-configs of PulseAudio. I.e. if you want certain settings different from the system-wide config and only on your account you would place them in ~/.pulse/
<rodnice> lordievader: Thanks much!  The VM thing was another challenge I was planning on tackling before I start bragging of Linux to my Windows-only friends.
<rodnice> lordievader: I wasn't going to try to have such a complex setup on this old laptop :-D
<rodnice> lordievader: ~/.pulse/ does not exist on my system at the moment though. I guess I need to do my research into that
<rodnice> lordievader: I'll return again on some other day.  Thanx for all the help
<Macer> hm
<Macer> bluedevil is malfunctioning
<Macer> the wizard for DUN and PAN won't start
<Macer> linux: 20 years later and basic functionality still doesn't work heh
<PimpSmurf> I finally got kubuntu 13.10beta2 installed by using acpi_backlight=vendor. Install went without error, however when it reboots, it hangs at the grub prompt.
<PimpSmurf> Is there something I can do to help?
<Addle> PimpSmurf: Do you mean it drops you at a grub> prompt?
<PimpSmurf> yes
<Addle> PimpSmurf: I fixed that by using boot-repair. Whoever wrote that deserves a medal. :)
<PimpSmurf> the grub command?
<Addle> PimpSmurf: Just make sure to disable stupid Secure Boot.
<Addle> PimpSmurf: No, let me find a web page for it... sec...
<Addle> PimpSmurf: Basically, boot into the bootable DVD, install boot-repair and follow instructions exactly.
<PimpSmurf> ok
<PimpSmurf> I already disabled secure boot. I'm guessing linux isn't secureboot friendly.
<Addle> PimpSmurf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<PimpSmurf> first computer with secure boot
<PimpSmurf> TY Addle
<Addle> PimpSmurf: Sure didn't work out for me with SecureBoot. But my buddy's Win8 boots and seems to run fine without it. Better without that abomination, anyways.
<Addle> PimpSmurf: You're welcome :)
<Addle> PimpSmurf: You can probably technically boot your system from that grub> prompt, BTW. For me, with the drive being the EFI partition and using GPT, "configfile (hd0,gpt2)/EFI/kubuntu/grub.cfg" worked. You can ls the contents with, for example ls to see the partitions and ls (hd0,gpt2)/ for seeing GPT partition 2. But anyways, boot-repair from DVD should fix it.
<soee> also dont use beta2 but the final :)
<Addle> soee: Oh, it's out! Thought that was tomorrow. Time zones, I guess. Sweet...
<soee> Addle, not yet
<Addle> soee: Did they fix those boot issues? Was a bit annoying.
<soee> but the current iso is final
<Addle> soee: Ah, ok. Thanks for the info.
<soee> Addle, i just tested few installation options, they all worked just fine
<Addle> soee: Good stuff :)
<soee> and boot laso
<soee> *also
<Daskreech> apb: Still here? did you get the Akonadi figured out?
#kubuntu 2013-10-17
<F41L> Heyo all... I just updated my box to 13.10b2, made sure to have everything 100% updated as I could get it, (and it was nearly a stock system without much extra packages installed), but now it hangs at a black screen with my KDE mouse cursor visible
<F41L> My other box which had way more packages, and even PPAs, and updated just fine.
<F41L> Is there a way I can revert, or repair/redo the upgrade to fix whatever went wrong?
<apb> Daskreech: I did not
<F41L> So anywho, yeah, is there a method to re-attempt the upgrade to fix anything that went wrong? I know it's a beta and all, I'm not adverse to reinstalling entirely, but I'd at least like to try at least a method or two to get it running again before I go to that annoying route :D
<sithlord48> F41L: switch to a tty . try sudo apt-get -f install
<F41L> sithloard, I think it might have something to do with my graphics drivers, is there a way I can set to use a particular graphics driver from the terminal?
<F41L> Like for example, I have dual Radeon 7970s, I imagine the radeon driver is much better than the OSS driver
<sithlord48> F41L:  if you have installed fglrx (catalyst) then it should autoload instead of the radeon(oss) driver
<F41L> Not sure if I have it installed, having just run the 13.10b2 distro upgrade
<apb> Using ubuntu 12.04... Getting an error: The server protocol version is 28, but at least version 33 is required. Install a newer version of the Akonadi server....   sudo apt-get install akonadi-server:  akonadi-server is already the newest version.
<sithlord48> F41L:  if you run lsmod you will see all the modules loaded on your system
<sithlord48> apb: what version of kde do you have?
<apb> sithlord48: Platform Version 4.11.2
<sithlord48> Apb your not goinng to get much newer.. whats giving the error?
<apb> anything and everything that uses akonadi server... kjots, korganizer...
<apb> Here's the selftest output: http://pastebin.com/emuWBeZL
<sithlord48> apb:  seams like its working.
<apb> sithlord48: what makes you say that?
<sithlord48> apb:  do you have the kubuntu ppa installed backports or did u manually install kde?
<apb> sithlord48: Not sure...
<sithlord48> apb:  did u add a ppa?
<apb> I've added several... I don't remember for kubuntu
<apb> how can I check?
<apb> I'm weak on package managers
<sithlord48> software sources in your package manager
<apb> more specifically?
<sithlord48> tools software sources in your package manager
<apb> I've used both apt-get and software center
<sithlord48> apb this ppa . https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<apb> mostly I copied & pasted whatever the webpage or person told me to do at the time... or clicked when I had popups...
<sithlord48> when you look in software sources look for that ppa . that has newest kde
<apb> in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-backports-precise.list I see: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu precise main
<apb> If that's not what you're asking then I need you to be more precise... again, I'm weak on package managers.
<apb> I could add that ppa... I  presume it won't hurt anything if it's already there ....... somewhere.
<sithlord48> apb:  if you need newer version thats it
<sithlord48> apb: if thats not it im not sure what else i don't use akoandi or nepomuk on my systems.
<apb> what do you use?
<apb> for the record, #akonadi said "akonadi-server package isn't the right one"... which isn't all too helpful - to me at least.
<sithlord48> i dont use any desktop search
<apb> it's not search... it's an organizer, notes, calendar... a PIM essentially
<sithlord48> i don't use that either
<apb> ok
<apb> so you're saying I should do: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<apb> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~https/+archive/ppa)
<sithlord48> apb:  that link is to its info page.
<apb> Object: <Person at 0x2b8a3c906990 https (Hartmut J\xfcrgens)>, name: u'+archive'  is all that's there.
<sithlord48> apb: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/beta
<ATC243750496> hi
<ATC243750496> what's the pacage manager kubuntu useing?
<ATC243750496> the name
<Addle> Muon
<Addle> By default, anyways. I tend to use synaptic.
<ATC243750496> the window show up when double click deb file
<ATC243750496> that manager is?
<ATC243750496> did someone used fedora before?
<Addle> ATC243750496: Oh, that one is probably gdebi.
<ATC243750496> did some one used fedora before???
<ATC243750496> i found a dpkg and apt and also synaptic
<ATC243750496> so i want to know whether there is a way to install the deb
<ATC243750496> i just type dpkg -i XX.deb
<ATC243750496> and show some depends not install
<Addle> ATC243750496: Yep, when you install manually with dpkg, it won't install dependencies. If you can add a repository for the file and install that way, it'll be able to handle the dependencies.
<Addle> ATC243750496: Mind you, you can find them and install them with synaptic, muon or other package manager, then install the .deb with dpkg.
<ATC243750496> wait there is a error i wil show you later
<Addle> ATC243750496: And there's always: sudo apt-get install SOMEPACKAGENAMEGOESHERE
<Addle> ATC243750496: That's for installing out of your configured repositories from the command line.
<ATC243750496> i found the apt in fedora is rpm edition
<ATC243750496> not the deb one
<ATC243750496> the address only can begin with rpm not deb
<ATC243750496> so where to find deb one?
<Addle> ATC243750496: Oh, you can certainly run into issues trying to install an RPM. Generally a bad idea.
<Addle> ATC243750496: Well, that depends, what package? :)
<ATC243750496> splashtop
<ATC243750496> only having deb pacage
<ATC243750496> so i want to install it on fedora
<ATC243750496> but there is a serious depends problem for me
<ATC243750496> libcelt0.so.0()(64bit) is splashtop-streamer-2.2.5.0-2.x86_64 needed
<ATC243750496>         libcrypto.so.1.0.0()(64bit) is splashtop-streamer-2.2.5.0-2.x86_64 needed
<ATC243750496>         libcrypto.so.1.0.0(OPENSSL_1.0.0)(64bit) is splashtop-streamer-2.2.5.0-2.x86_64 needed
<ATC243750496>         libssl.so.1.0.0()(64bit) is splashtop-streamer-2.2.5.0-2.x86_64 needed
<ATC243750496>         libssl.so.1.0.0(OPENSSL_1.0.0)(64bit) is splashtop-streamer-2.2.5.0-2.x86_64 needed
<FloodBotK1> ATC243750496: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ATC243750496> so the function is need
<ATC243750496> it's the first i see
<ATC243750496> so i have no idea
<ATC243750496> can you give me some suggestions?
<Addle> ATC243750496: Looks like it's on the Ubuntu App Store as splashtop-streamer
<ATC243750496> yes but in the web site has deb file provide i want to install it on fedora
<ATC243750496> i used alien
<ATC243750496> and install some depends from yum
<ATC243750496> solved some but there are still some
<ATC243750496> witch is funtion needs
<Addle> ATC243750496: Alien has rarely worked for me. Nor do I know enough about Fedora to really help.
<Addle> ATC243750496: Might try a fedora IRC channel.
<ATC243750496> i hope you can tell me how to slove the function is needed problem
<ATC243750496> or what's the irc of alien
<ATC243750496> #alien?
<Addle> ATC243750496: Doubtful. That's not really a Kubuntu issue. I don't know what packages Fedora has.
<ATC243750496> you can tell me what ubuntu pacage and i will find the fedora
<Addle> ATC243750496: Well, I usually stick to adding repositories rather than installing .debs directly because of dependencies. But off hand, I think you need openssl.
<Addle> ATC243750496: That should bring in the crypto libraries it needs, also. I'm sort of guessing, though.
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: What did you end up doing?
<apb> Hello.  Using ubuntu 12.04... Getting an error: The server protocol version is 28, but at least version 33 is required. Install a newer version of the Akonadi server....   sudo apt-get install akonadi-server:  akonadi-server is already the newest version.
<SonikkuAmerica> apb: This is Kubuntu support, do you mean Kubuntu?
<apb> that too
<SonikkuAmerica> apb: What command are you running that returns that error?
<apb> anything that uses akonadi, such as kjots and korganizer
<SonikkuAmerica> apb: Have you [ sudo apt-get dist-upgraade ]'d?
<SonikkuAmerica> *upgrade
<apb> no, that's one thing I have not done... and I think maybe I would prefer not to do that... seems drastic
<SonikkuAmerica> apb: All it does is bring the release up to date.
<SonikkuAmerica> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<apb> hmm
<ATC243750496> i am still having  trouble
<apb> can't I limit it to just akonadi-server somehow?
<SonikkuAmerica> apb: I always recommend a dist-upgrade, especially after a fresh install.
<SonikkuAmerica> apb: apt-get install is about the best you can do...
<ATC243750496> and have no idea so i stoped talking
<SonikkuAmerica> apb: Head for muon-updater (Muon Update Manager) and make sure everything is up to date.
<Daskreech> hi apb
<apb> daskreech hello
<Daskreech> apb: can you pastebin apt-cache policy akonadi-server ?
<apb> I certainly can
<apb> a moment please
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: where are you in the problem?
<ATC243750496> still getting the same problem
<ATC243750496> 'have you used fedora before?
<ATC243750496> http://www.pastebin.ca/2464569
<apb> daskreeech http://paste.ubuntu.com/6249239/
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: Yes I have
<ATC243750496> http://www.pastebin.ca/2464569
<ATC243750496> here
<ATC243750496> the error
<ATC243750496> i am not sure how to slove
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: try installing libssl-dev
<Daskreech> apb: You are on Precise ?
<apb> Daskreech: Yes... 12.04
<Daskreech> apb: what do you get when you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<apb> it does things :)
<ATC243750496> http://www.pastebin.ca/index.php
<ATC243750496> the name *ssl*
<apb> I take that back... I don't think I've done an upgrade before
<apb> so yeah.. it's upgrading now
<Daskreech> apb: when it's done logout of KDE and log back in and let me know if they still complain
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: Hmm ?
<ATC243750496> no depends named libssl-devel
<apb> Daskreech:  This is what it's upgrading: http://pastebin.com/AqRjbE8Z
<Daskreech> apb: That probably won't fix anything :) but let's get up to some common date and then see what's happeneing
<Daskreech> happening
<apb> I hate to logout if there's not a definite reason... too many windows open I'd rather not close if I don't have to.
<apb> So it did the upgrade... still want me to logout?
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: Yes but it needs a particular file and that file near as I can guess is in libssl-dev
<Daskreech> apb: What windows?
<th3t0ll5t3r> .
<apb> just things I'm in the middle of
<apb> although yeah... kjots & korganizer... those I can quit
<Daskreech> do that then
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: what's the deal with fedora ?
<apb> same errors
<Daskreech> apb: apt-cache policy korganizer
<apb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6249286/
<Daskreech> apb: I take it you restarted the Akonadi server ?
<apb> I think it's supposed to do that automagically... so no, not manually
<Daskreech> apb: it certainly does not
<Daskreech> :-o
<Daskreech> Servers starting and stopping by themselves?! What madness that way lies
<apb> then that's prolly the problem... how do I restart other than killall? :) service akonadi-server restart ?
<Daskreech> hmm that might work
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech>  never tried that
<apb> nope
<apb> no such service
<Daskreech> I normally do akonadictl shutdown
<Daskreech> or you could do it the GUI way
<apb> I can go with either... what's the gui way?
<apb> I'm more of a command line guy but.. trying to go with the flow :)
<Daskreech> alt+F2 -> akonadi -> choose Akonadi configuration -> Enter
<Daskreech> Gui pops up with pretty pictures :)
<Daskreech> Choose tab  "Server configuration" -> Click restart at the bottom
<apb> hmm... was looking for something like that earlier...  but... no that gives me a process list essentially
<Daskreech> If you are of the paranoid type watch the processes shutdown and restart then click the test button to see if it is up and the data accessible
<Daskreech> apb: On the Tab marked Akonadi Server configuration ?
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: You converted a package to be used on Ubuntu ?
<apb> no... alt-f2 gives me small window with a wrench and a graph on it...  the wrench gives me access to Plugins and User Interface... the Graph is a process list when clicked.
<ATC243750496> yes using alien
<Daskreech> apb: lol sorry. Type the words akonadi
<Daskreech> It's a floating cli
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: Where did yo uget the package from?
<ATC243750496> i installed all named *ssl* pacage
<ATC243750496> but still the same error
<ATC243750496> the software's official website
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: yeah it just clicked. Fedora is quite a bit different from debian and redhat so any mid to high level complex package is likely to not work without serious sandboxing
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: and you didn't just get the Ubuntu one because ... ?
<Daskreech> http://www.splashtop.com/linux
<ATC243750496> http://www.splashtop.com/linux#download
<apb> Without a connection to the server it is not possible to check if the protocol version meets the requirements.
<Daskreech> It says Ubuntu for me there
<ATC243750496> i am using fedora
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: Oh I see. We are going the other way :)
<ATC243750496> now and it dont support
<ATC243750496> fedora
<Daskreech> That's a bit more of an issue. In that case #fedora will likely be a better channel but I would suggest making a jail for the application
<ATC243750496> so i want's to install it for fedora
<Daskreech> You may have to unpack the package and make a chroot for it
<ATC243750496> so tryied alien -i *.deb
<Addle> ATC243750496: From what I can tell, that lib is supposed to be in openssl-libs, but I agree with Daskreech, you might have better luck in the fedora channel.
<Daskreech> which isn't that difficult but it takes some work to set up
<Daskreech> Addle: On Fedora ?
<Addle> Daskreech: Yep
<Daskreech> let me look. (I'm on fedora)
<ATC243750496> i have installed that
<ATC243750496> it's no use
<Addle> ATC243750496: Just in case, since I think you said you installed openssl package, maybe try: sudo ldconfig -v
<Addle> ATC243750496: That should update the library cache. Should be done already when you install the package, though.
<ATC243750496> no use
<ATC243750496> but before i asked here
<ATC243750496> there are 6
<ATC243750496> error
<Daskreech> Addle: Well depends on that package. If it's statically linked then it's going to have a crappy time finding it/
<apb> Daskreech: Without a connection to the server it is not possible to check if the protocol version meets the requirements.  ....... so at least that's a change.... not sure it's for the better, but at least we know there was some kind of effect... of course since I never restarted the server on any other update we don't know at what point the change was effected.
<ATC243750496> i installed some depends
<Addle> Daskreech: True :)
<ATC243750496> and sloved oen
<ATC243750496> one
<Daskreech> And most closed source programs do that.
<Daskreech> apb: is akonadi running? Did you hit the test button?
<ATC243750496> but i dont know why the depends install this time no use
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: crypto is interesting
<ATC243750496> before install there's 5 and after install 5
<apb> Daskreech: I hit the test button... that was one of the errors.. it also says it's not running as root.
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: I'd check in Fedora. You may have to make a chroot jail for the program install apt-get there and then grab your depends as debs and then link the executable into your path
<Daskreech> once you have it setup it should work and you can just <chroot $MYSPLASHSERVER && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade> to keep it up
 * Daskreech raises an eyebrow at apb
<Daskreech> It shoudln't want to be root at all
<Daskreech> apb: try akonadictl shutdown && sleep 6 && akonadictl
<ATC243750496> Daskreech
<ATC243750496> You may have to make a chroot jail for the program install apt-get there
<ATC243750496> what's this mean?
<ATC243750496> i know there's apt-get in fedora
<ATC243750496> but it's apt-rpm
<ATC243750496> not apt-deb
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: All UNIX programs are floating in an environment. They use other programs to get things done and look around in specified places for functionality
<Daskreech> The main differences in distros is how they introduce new functionality and where they put thigns for programs to look for them
<ATC243750496> so you want to create a deb enviroment?
<Daskreech> Of course Fedora and Debian/Ubuntu do somethings differently
<Daskreech> RIght so you make a jail for the program
<Daskreech>  It has it's own environement. Nothing that it wants that is exotic is going to bother anyone else and it can only see what you introduce into the jail
<Daskreech> Essentially it has it's own root structure (chroot means change root level) so it feels comfortable
<ATC243750496> but the things is that i used alien
<ATC243750496> it should compiled the depends
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: That's fine that's easily fixable if a CHroot is the solution just pull your alien out of the system
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: Not if it's staticlinks which a lot of closed source programs use.
<Daskreech> It's why distros are famously hostile to closed source packages. They are difficult to work with once they start making assumptions that cannot be changed
<Daskreech> You can give it instructions all you like but the thing about static things is they don't like change :)
<Daskreech> It may be that you can just symlink a libcrypto file (or 5) and it will work
<Daskreech> essentially making a copy of an existing file with a new name and location so that the static links are happy.
<Daskreech> If that's the case Great!
<Daskreech> If not then you can go a bit further with a chroot jail which should work regardless of what else is going on
<ATC243750496> where to link?
<Daskreech> but I'd ask in #Fedora we are really not qualified here to speak about the state of the fedora distro
<ATC243750496> where to link to
<ATC243750496> it's useful
<apb> Daskreech: That seemed to work  in the sense that korganizer now comes up without complaint... however the same issues still exist when I go through the Alt-F2 scenario.
<Daskreech> if you let them know the name of the files that the 5 errors are looking for they maybe able to tell you where t link and what to name it
<ATC243750496> i have tried
<ATC243750496> but have you noticed
<Daskreech> apb: waht abotu kjots ?
<Daskreech> apb: what's akonadictl --version say ?
<ATC243750496> libssl.so.1.0.0()(64bit) is splashtop-streamer-2.2.5.0-2.x86_64 needed        libssl.so.1.0.0(OPENSSL_1.0.0)(64bit) is splashtop-streamer-2.2.5.0-2.x86_64 needed
<apb> kjots also comes up without complaint
<ATC243750496> this seems two library
<apb> daskreech Akonadi 1.10.1
<ATC243750496> but i can only link one file with the same nbame
<ATC243750496> name
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: yes but it's looking for that in a debian context. I know that Fedora has Openssl but it likely had the libraries either named differently (libssl.so1.0.0 for instance) or it keeps them somewhere that isn't looking for.
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: btw have you tried installing with a --no-depends ?
<Addle> Daskreech: Hm, is it me, or is it linking to a very specific version of libssl? so.1.0.0 rather than just so.1.
<Addle> Daskreech: I'm thinking he probably has something slightly more recent, like 1.0.2 or something.
<ATC243750496> what?rpm -ivh *.rpm --no-depends?
<Daskreech> Addle: It is but it also just occured to me that he (assuming that ATC243750496 is a he) is not running it. Just trying to install the package
<Addle> Daskreech: Ugh.
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: rpm -ivh *.rpm --nodeps
<Daskreech> Addle: and even so once there is a symlink with the right name it will be fine
<Addle> Daskreech: Agreed, yay for symlinks :)
<ATC243750496> SRFeature: /lib64/libcrypto.so.1.0.0: version `OPENSSL_1.0.0' not found (required by SRFeature)
<ATC243750496> SRFeature: /lib64/libssl.so.1.0.0: version `OPENSSL_1.0.0' not found (required by SRFeature)
<ATC243750496> this time i should link ?
<ATC243750496> but after i linked the other two will show
<ATC243750496> i will try it to show you the error
<ATC243750496> i  have done what you said before
<Daskreech> ok
<ATC243750496> Daskreech
<ATC243750496> i remembered
<ATC243750496> before you link
<ATC243750496> there 's not openssl one
<ATC243750496> and after linked
<ATC243750496> the openssl one will shown
<ATC243750496> and the none-openssl one will gone
<ATC243750496> so now the problem is how to slove the openssl one
<ATC243750496> as i said if having to edition of libcrypto
<ATC243750496> how can i link it with the same name?
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: Again it's much better to ask in #fedora or #fedora-kde about that
<ATC243750496> i have asked in
<ATC243750496> when they heard i translate from deb using alien
<ATC243750496> they ignored me
<ATC243750496> and didnt tell me how to slove the problem
<apb> Daskreech: Thank you for your help
<Daskreech> apb: Sure
<Daskreech> ATC243750496: :_( Ask in #fedora-kde perhaps? Slightly nicer channel
<Daskreech> Slightly >_>
<vortex_ape> Hello! I have windows in installed in one partition and kubuntu in the other, I want to completely remove both and install kubuntuin the primary partition, what steps should I follow?
<Roey> Riddell:  hey Jonathan, you've been identified as the "spider at the center of the web" of packaging and testing:   http://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/1ned6x/what_to_expect_for_kubuntu_1310/cci33vc
<Roey> heh
<Weasel[DK]> So, are we getting to Kubuntu 13.10 today... ?
<goodtime> idk why did you here about 13.10? Weasel[DK]
<goodtime> let me see here
<Addle> It's certainly scheduled for release, today.
<Weasel[DK]> Well, sometimes schedules change... im in for a haddrive replacement today, so it would be nice to tkat a fresh Kubuntu for a spin at the same time...
<Daskreech> Weasel[DK]: Sure it is
<Weasel[DK]> Fantastic... :)
<rich_> www.comcast.net
<ATC243750496> still no result
<ATC243750496> libssl.so.1.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory after linked to /usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.0.1e
<ATC243750496> it become SRFeature: /lib64/libcrypto.so.1.0.0: version `OPENSSL_1.0.0' not found
<ATC243750496> could somebody help me????
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BRKsays> I can't boot Kubuntu 12.04.3
<wissam> Hi ,what time kubuntu 13.10 will be released ?
<jussi> wissam: no one knows. feel free to join #ubuntu-release-party for the party though
<wissam> jussi: ok thnx
<Nachtfalter> Hello! Sorry for interrupting you but I'm searching for help for the authorization of my kobo touch at adobe digital editions for ages! kobo seems to be mounted in the right way, ade runs with wine, computer is already authorized, but stops at the authorization of the ereader. do you have any idea how to run the kobo touch on ade?
<Guest79161> Van itt a csatornán Magyar ember, aki tudna segíteni wifi ügyben?
<omigasun> Hi all, I had a problem with kubuntu, I can't connect to internet via USB Modem in Kubuntu, but it works Flawlessly on another distro, How to solve it?
<Guest79161> Let no one answered anyway :(((
<omigasun> maybe everybody is away
<Guest79161> Wake up!!! :)
<Nachtfalter> good evening! :)
<Nachtfalter> don't know how to answer you question, but you might know something abaout ade for ebook readers?
<excognac> hi why is that nearly impossible to print porperly with kubuntu12.04? I tried to download and install drivers to several different printers however it always fails.
<excognac> how the remove all this mess and make it simple as it should be?
<yossarianuk> excognac: thanks not my experience with it...
<yossarianuk> Although I would recommend hetting latest version when out today.
<yossarianuk> Or at least using the PPA to get the latest stable KDe.
<yossarianuk> not running the latest KDE your missing out.. - Each KDE release is just that bit better than previous.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<excognac> how do i set to download the latest stable kde from ppa?
<BluesKaj> excognac. , today is the official release for 13.10 ,but it's not officially available yet
<BluesKaj> no need for a ppa
<micmord> excognac: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/saucy/release/
<micmord> now
<excognac> micmord: thanks, but i just wanna upgrade my kde (it's currently 4.8.5) to 4.11 is that possible without upgrading the distro itself?
<baxeico> hi guys, I'm on Kubuntu 12.04 with backports ppa installed
<baxeico> excognac: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<BluesKaj> rxz make sure nyou have the backports enabled in the pacjage manager si=ources , or /etc/apt/sources.list to get kde 4.11
<BluesKaj> excognac.^
 * BluesKaj turns on more light
<baxeico> yesterday I made an update and google chrome was uninstalled
<baxeico> it was installed from http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<baxeico> if I try to reinstall I see this message
<baxeico> http://pastebin.com/MTr4Rj63
<baxeico> (I'm using aptitude) and I cannot install it
<BluesKaj> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter multiarch problems on non-updated 12.04 installs, see  http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<excognac> thanks all. now many packages upgraded from ppa and many are kept back
<BluesKaj> excognac. run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, to install the packages the kde that are kept back , which will also install the new kde desktop version
<excognac> BluesKaj: kk, thanks
<BluesKaj> for new  kde versions , always run dist-upgrade if the backports are enabled
<baxeico> BluesKaj: seems my problem is not aptitude, but bad Chrome packaging https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=304017
<baxeico> so not a kubuntu issue
<baxeico> sorry for raising the issue here
<baxeico> thank you for your help
<BluesKaj> right baxeico , remove that chromium repos from your sources.list then update
<cadam> Hi, do the kubuntu bugs go on ubuntu launchpad?
<cadam> I'm behind a proxy and the installation of flashplugin doesn't work :(
<cadam> the python scripts start downloading something but give up easily
<cadam> with wget I can download the flashplugin.tar.gz file
<Unit193> adobe-flashplugin from the partner repo isn't a downloader script.
<Unit193> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.202.310-0raring1 (partner), package size 6442 kB, installed size 17166 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<BluesKaj> cadam. it should be installed by default with kubuntu-restricted-extras
<cadam> Unit193: thanks.
<cadam> BluesKaj: well, it seems I don't have it by default. Rekonq pops up a dialog saying that I should install flash, I do that... it remains blocked at 15%. Then I've used ps to see what it actually does, this is how I've found out about flashplugin-installer
<BluesKaj> cadam. you have to install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> restricted also brings along several codecs etc
<cadam> BluesKaj: I was looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/kubuntu-restricted-extras
<cadam> I will give it a try, thanks.
<cadam> the error code from apt-get install flashplugin-installer http://pastebin.com/Dg3ZEfMY
<cadam> I see that it also installs ttf-mscorefonts-installer, which is broken for Romanian
<cadam> I'll have to uninstall it later.
<BluesKaj> cadam. kubuntu-restricted-extras package will pull in support for MP3 playback and decoding, Flash plugin, DVD playback, and LAME (to create compressed audio files).
<cadam> BluesKaj: kubuntu-restricted-extras is a meta package, which means that at some point it does apt-get install adobeplugin-installer... which fails in the same way
<Unit193> (To be clear, not DVD playback that uses CSS "encryption")
<BluesKaj> cadam. which kubuntu version?
<cadam> BluesKaj: 13.04
<cadam> BluesKaj: here is the trace of apt-get install kubunturestricted-extras http://pastebin.com/xP0FFKLE
<cadam> 13.04 amd64
<BluesKaj> yeah Unit193 libdvdcss can be found at http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html
<cadam> BluesKaj: wget has also some difficulty while downloading the tar.gz file, but somehow it recovers, as you can see http://pastebin.com/ttKiMdLV
<cadam> BluesKaj: the ubuntu python installation scripts do not have the same "smarts" as wget
<Unit193> I'm fully aware.
<Unit193> BluesKaj: That is to say, I already knew that.
<cadam> I wanted to report this bug to ubuntu, but all I get is this damn page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<BluesKaj> cadam. I don't see any errors with installation , the implementation of flash in the browser is probly the problem since you're going thru a proxy that throttling bandwidth , to check try some ,flv files if you have any stored on your pc
<cadam> BluesKaj: the flashplugin-installer can't download the package
<cadam> BluesKaj: I'll download it later without the proxy. I find it unfortunate that I can't easily report a bug to Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> cadam. https://bugs.kde.org/
<BluesKaj> BBL
<cadam> Those are kde bugs, they'll close it as invalid :)
<chachan> guys, is it normal that akregator does not render youtube objects correctly?. I see a black square
<BluesKaj> , have you tried launchpad , cadam ?
<cadam> BluesKaj: yes, I have an account, but when I click on report a bug... I get redirected to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<BluesKaj> cadam.https://launchpad.net/bugs
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj>  https://launchpad.net/bugs , cadam
<chachan> isn't the release of 13.10 today?
<chachan> I installed a widget on my phone that said so. Now says 182 days to 14.04 -.-
<BluesKaj> yes, chachan , sometime today , monitor this site for the official release , https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<cadam> BluesKaj: thanks, I think I've got it now.
<BluesKaj> cadam. vpns are less restrictive thn proxies , even if you pay 7bucks /mos it's much less annoying
<chachan> BluesKaj, got it
<cadam> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/adobe-flash-plugin-tools/+bug/1240961
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1240961 in Adobe Flash Plugin Tools "flashplugin-installer fails to download adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.310.orig.tar.gz" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> cadam. so you have the flashinstaller tar.g?z file in your ~/ dir
<BluesKaj> ?
<cadam> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> ok ,then we can install it , if you use extract here , then find the libflashplayer.so file and copy it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins with root permissions , cadam
<BluesKaj> it might be in ~/Downloads
<cadam> BluesKaj: works. Thanks.
<cadam> Hopefully somebody will pick up the bug report and make the downloader more robust.
<BluesKaj> cadam. well poxies also present problems for DLs
<BluesKaj> proxies that is :)
<excognac> hi thanks again for helping with ppa kde stuff. I have anouther tiny issue with kmail: it would't top sending me an error report that I was unable to create a folder (later it was resolved) how to stop that?
<BluesKaj> excognac. is kmail stable on your setup otherwise ?
<excognac> BluesKaj:  looks like yeah.
<excognac> telepathy has issues but kmail works fine
<BluesKaj> i don't use either of them
<karthik> how to find which version of ubuntu m using
<chachan> karthik, lsb_release -a
<Weasel[DK]> ubuntu is out... now we want kubuntu as well.....
<BluesKaj> Weasel[DK]. not yet , https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<Weasel[DK]> BluesKaj: sure it is check #ubuntu-release-party
<smartboyhw> Somebody change topic here?
<BluesKaj> release party , bah what do they know :)
<Weasel[DK]> The Ubuntu team is very pleased to announce the release of Ubuntu 13.10
<Weasel[DK]> for Desktop, Server, Cloud, Phone, and Core products.
<BluesKaj> ok , it fianlly showed uo in the url i posted
<BluesKaj> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/
<chachan> :D
<chachan> earlier, I said: "today has to be the more productive day of this month", but now... I don't know
<chachan> there's a broken link on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10
<BluesKaj> it's a fait-accompli here , been upgrading / distup-grade etc for weeks now on 131.0 , and it's the full install from what i can see, nothing else available in the repos
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 13.10 out http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10
<Riddell> ** 13.10 is out! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10
 * genii dances a little Happy Dance
<excognac> gj''
<hackndoes_> Hi guys.... when should 13.10 become available for upgrade?
<hackndoes_> I mean, I am aware that sometime today but any estimation?
<Weasel[DK]> \o/
<BluesKaj> hackndoes_. it's been released
<hackndoes_> really I still don't see the update yet. is there a command to check if this upgrade is available without installing it
<genii> hackndoes_: You could try: sudo do-release-upgrade       and see if it wants to go 13.04->13.10 and then just cancel if it does
<hackndoes_> OK cool I will see that
<FlameReaper-PC> Kubuntu's out now?
<BluesKaj> hackndoes_. yes , sudo do-release-upgrade , then just say no , but you'll see one is available
<FlameReaper-PC> Haha
<hackndoes_> BluesKaj: it has no cancel.....
<hackndoes_> BluesKaj: I am getting this: Updating repository information
<hackndoes_> Third party sources disabled
<hackndoes_> Some third party entries in your sources.list were disabled. You can
<hackndoes_> re-enable them after the upgrade with the 'software-properties' tool
<hackndoes_> or your package manager.
<hackndoes_> To continue please press [ENTER]
<FloodBotK1> hackndoes_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> hackndoes_. then just close the terminal
<hackndoes_> and it already made some changes so I am not sure Ctrl=D it will work....
<BluesKaj> wel let it go if you want to upgrade anyway and not break anything , 13.10 is very stable ...been using it for months now
<BluesKaj> hackndoes_.^
<hackndoes_> but I didn't do all the previously required upates etc.
<genii> hackndoes_: You can just ctrl-c
<hackndoes_> BluesKaj: with all the dist upgrade
<hackndoes_> genii: but it says it disabled stuff in my sources and things
<hackndoes_> it won't break my upgrade later?
<hackndoes_> what do I push to make the upgrade available via muon?
<BluesKaj> no
<genii> hackndoes_: No, it didn't disable stock repositories, just whatever outside PPAs you may have. It backs them up in /etc/sources.list.d/
<hackndoes_> genii: OK thanks. so how  do I actively start upgrade with muon?
<hackndoes_> Can someone explain how to trigger the upgrade from UI? muon?
<genii> hackndoes_: System...Muon Update Manager ... should see that a new release is available
<hackndoes_> genii: it didn't. and after I run the do-release now all my update sources are of saucy
<bootkiller> hackndoes_, do a "sudo apt-get update" and you should receive an update notification
<lordievader> Yayy for the release of Saucy Salamander :)
<bootkiller> *I meant upgrade
<bootkiller> notification, not the command
<genii> hackndoes_: sudo sed -i 's/saucy/raring/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> hackndoes_. kmenu>apps>system>Update manager
<PimpSmurf_> Installing 13.10 final on a yoga 2 pro: It detects an Intel Corporation Wireless-N 7260 however it does not work. It does not list any wireless networks. Any idea what I can do to test/
<genii> hackndoes_: That will revert your sources.list back to the raring ones. Then you can do the sudo apt-get update as described and it should see a new release
<hackndoes_> genii: testing it thanks.
<hackndoes_> genii: it seems the sed worked
<hackndoes_> I am updating back with raring
<hackndoes_> than I will try to update
<hackndoes_> genii: so apt-get update doesn't pop the update in update-manager
<hackndoes_> bummer
<genii> hackndoes_: You may have some other thing, like whatever is in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades   ( should be: Prompt=normal )
<genii> Apologies on lag, work is pretty busy
<PimpSmurf-school> I don't know what you mean by hardware info. It is an intel 7260
<PimpSmurf-school> revision 0x144
<PimpSmurf-school> At least that is what it is detected as. I believe it is one of the new ac models
<PimpSmurf-school> but at this point I'm having trouble getting the boot-repaired after install. No matter my install options, it doesn't write a legit grub setup
<PimpSmurf-school> How should I partition/format the USB before using unetbootin to copy the iso files over?
<genii> PimpSmurf-school: fat32
<PimpSmurf-school> TY
<PimpSmurf-school> mkfs.vfat afterwards? Do I need to set it bootable or let unetbootin do the work?
<genii> PimpSmurf-school: sudo mkfs.vfat -F32 /dev/<whatever>
<PimpSmurf-school> ty again
<PimpSmurf-school> Thanks genii! It looks like it is booting. I might finally get to boot kubuntu and try to figure out why the wireless doesn't work :(
<PimpSmurf-school> nope. The boot-repair iso drops me to an (initramfs) prompt and the screen is scrolling usb errors
<PimpSmurf-school> busybox terminal. All the errors scrolling make it impossible to see what happened
<genii> PimpSmurf-school: Did you do an MD5 check on the image you are trying to use?
<PimpSmurf-school> No, however it has been like this every time I downloaded it (3rd time)
<PimpSmurf-school> Two different internet sites, both with reliable internet.
<PimpSmurf-school> can't read configurations, error -71
<genii> PimpSmurf-school: If you can get to a different console with alt-F2 maybe. Should get another tty to login where it's not scrolling errors and then could issue: dmesg|tail     to see more statically what error it's saying
<PimpSmurf-school> no the errors follow the system
<PimpSmurf-school> mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: no such device
<PimpSmurf-school> That is the error before the busybox banner.
<genii> I haven't seen that one before, so at a loss currently of how to proceed.
<ThugAim> A big Hello to everyone here. First time Kubuntu user 12.4 becuase the betas were being beta
<FlameReaper-PC> how do I do a sudo do-release-upgrade with KDE?
<FlameReaper-PC> I mean, I do remember there's a syntax that makes the updater recognize you're using a KDE desktop or something
<FlameReaper-PC> I just cannot remember...
<BluesKaj> FlameReaper-PC. you don';t for kde
<FlameReaper-PC> oh
<FlameReaper-PC> so I just do a
<FlameReaper-PC> sudo release-upgrade
<FlameReaper-PC> verbatim?
<FlameReaper-PC> *do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for kde upgrades if you have the backports enabled
<BluesKaj> do-release-upgrade is for upgrading to the next kubuntu OS release , FlameReaper-PC
<FlameReaper-PC> ah
<FlameReaper-PC> yes
<FlameReaper-PC> I am intending to do a upgrade to the next Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> then use, sudo do-release-upgrade , FlameReaper-PC
<FlameReaper-PC> will do, thanks
<PimpSmurf-school> Hopefully this other CD with boot-repair included will work..
<Roey> congratulations all!!
<kunaguvarun> Kubuntu's download page is still 13.04, not yet updated
<kunaguvarun> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<PimpSmurf-school> nope. secure-linux doesn't boot either.
<PimpSmurf-school> Sucks to spend so much money on a laptop that their rep said works with linux, to have it not work.
<PimpSmurf-school> And I don't get why Kubuntu fails to install grub propperly 1/2 the time. :(
<PimpSmurf-school> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair  neither Boot-repair-disk nor Linux-Secure-Remix boot. boot-repair does try, but fails when it gets to the point of trying to mount /dev/loop0
<ThugAim> First time Kubuntu user. Quad AMD Phenom. Kubuntu 12.4 64bit
<ThugAim> wondering if it's normal to be using 3 cores running at 100% just to install applications with the terminal or wine...
<challach> 13.10 is the current version now. i'm updating right now... http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10
<excognac> hi all. after ruining my partition table with a bloody win7 rescue disk but restored it successfully, KDE PartitionManager 1.0.3 can't see it. with command line methos like fdisk it looks proper and it has worked fine in the past 3 weeks. Any solutions for this?
<excognac> i used testdisk for restoration
<excognac> ignore me, i gotta go afk. cya all
<rodnice> Question: Is it advisable to not uninstall any of the default programs that came with a particular distro?
<SunTsu> rodnice: it's advisable to know what you're doing
<rodnice> <===4-week Linux user
<rodnice> Relatively speaking, I know nothing.
<SunTsu> rodnice: then you just gave the answer to your own question
<zacarias> When trying to upgrade to 13.10, I have the following error: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<zacarias> This can be caused by:
<zacarias> * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<zacarias> * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<zacarias> * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<FloodBotK1> zacarias: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rodnice> SunTsu: Where does a new Linux user go if they have questions to things they do not know?
<SunTsu> rodnice: depends on what you want to know. There's manuals, books, howtos, guides, etc - and if you have support questions you're welcome here
<rodnice> SunTsu: OK, I'll wait until I have a support question. Thank you
<challach> kubuntuforums.net, askubuntu.com, ubuntuforums.org ...
<SunTsu> yeah, that too, I forgot them
<zacarias> When trying to upgrade to 13.10, I have the follwing error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6252111/
<BluesKaj> zacarias. how are you installing from media or upgrading over the internet?
<rodnice> challach: Those forums are only for support questions.  I just have a regular question.
<zacarias> BluesKaj: upgrading over the internet
<BluesKaj> zacarias. update/upgrade and dist-upgrade with apt before trying to release upgrade over the 'net
<zacarias> BluesKaj: So, I have to run apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> zacarias. yes
<genii> Preferably with sudo before both the commands
<zacarias> yes, of course, with sudo
<BluesKaj> sudo is a given
<challach> i'm sure u can ask almost any question if it's related to linux there rodnice
<zacarias> It tells me 0 packages to update, to remove, etc
<rodnice> challack: do you know if there is a linux IRC channel that I can use to ask questions regarding using linux?
<rodnice> challach: do you know if there is a linux IRC channel that I can use to ask questions regarding using linux?
<BluesKaj> rodnice. pls stop that
<rodnice> BluesKaj: Please explain. I'm confused.
<BluesKaj> zacarias, make sure you have the backports enabled in the sources.list or muon and run those commands again
<rodnice> Does anyone know the appropriate channel to post this question?==>Question: Is it advisable to not uninstall any of the default programs that came with a particular distro?
<rodnice> (I still don't know how to access different IRC channels)
<zacarias> BluesKaj: I have this enabled: deb http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<zacarias> deb-src http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<BluesKaj> rodnice. which irc client ?
<genii> rodnice: When you install for instace kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop it is a meta package which installs a suite of applications. You can uninstall any of them individually that you care to.
<rodnice> BluesKaj: Quassel
<rodnice> genii: Oh! thanks.  I had read something dated 2010 that said doing such a thing isn't best (I think he said that it lends to system instability).
<BluesKaj> zacarias. that's the correct repos ... genii ,, any ideas ?
<genii> rodnice: If later you upgrade to the next Kubuntu version, it might want to reinstall kubuntu-desktop which will put the stock applications back
<genii> BluesKaj: Let me read backscroll and get back to you
<rodnice> genii: OHHHHH! Wow, that's good to know! OK, that helps me plan better. Thanx!
<genii> rodnice: np
<SunTsu> rodnice, genii: I'm not trying to be a party pooper, but where is the sense in removing a meta package? It doesn't take up much diskspace and it doesn't disrupt anything
<BluesKaj> in quassel open the server  , type /join #nameofchat , rodnice
<genii> zacarias: Have you manually added repositories into your main /etc/apt/sources.list instead of compartmentalizing them into their own files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory?
<genii> SunTsu: They don't want to remove kubuntu-desktop. Only some of the applications it installed by default
<rodnice> BluesKaj: Thank you, that was dumb easy.  Been following the wrong steps.
<SunTsu> genii: OK, that does make sense
<genii> zacarias: Can you please pastebin the results of command:  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/       ..and also the current contents of the file: /etc/apt/sources.list please
<zacarias> genii: I just added ppa's
<zacarias> genii: Ok
<BluesKaj> ppas should be auto ignored afaik , but removing them from the source.list and sources.list.d might help , zacarias
<genii> BluesKaj: There are some old scripts which add repositories directly into the original sources.list ...so it's good to check and make sure only stock stuff in there
<ansong> do you guys answer general ubuntu questions or just kde related ones?
<zacarias> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6252230/
<genii> zacarias: You have a mix of quantal and raring PPA in there, might be causing part of the issue
<zacarias> genii:  the sources.listhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/6252235/
<genii> eg: If you're on Raring, the upgrader won't remove/disable the Quantal PPA entries
<genii> zacarias: Also you have directly in your sources.list an entry for the MATE repository
<zacarias> genii: it's a mess
<genii> zacarias: Yes.
<BluesKaj>  ansong , this is ubuntu with the kde desktop , so if it's gnome or unity or other 'buntu related desktop then join the appropriate chat
<genii> zacarias: Remove or comment out the last two lines of your sources.list file that refer to the foreign repository . Then rename the files in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory that have the name quantal in them to something like from:  kxstudio-team-ppa-quantal.list      to:  kxstudio-team-ppa-quantal.list.old
<genii> zacarias: After you've finished both these tasks, do sudo apt-get update and then try to upgrade again
<BluesKaj> zacarias.  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ , if you decide to wipe your sources.list cean use this
<zacarias> thanks
<rodnice> genii: Thanx again.  I see there is a new version of Kubuntu available today.  Your answer was perfect timing!
<genii> rodnice: Glad to assist!
<thomas____> hallo
<lordievader> Hey thomas____
<ansong> i have a problem with setting a static ip address on my system. i've removed networkmanager and am using /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces to configure the single NIC in my machine
<ansong> when set to dhcp it brings eth0 up just fine but when set to any combination of settings seen here: http://pastebin.ca/2467816 I get RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<ansong> every fix for that error seems to be for those with more than one NIC or those using aliases, neither of which i am doing
<lordievader> ansong: I believe I had a similair error once the way I fixed it was by renaming /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ansong> lordievader: I'll give it a shot!
<BluesKaj> ansong. you have to setup /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base and head , which write to /etc/resolv.conf in order to preserve the connection, you need nameserver, default gateway , search gateway and default gateway listed there ,
<ansong> sadly, that had no effect
<BluesKaj> what had no effect , ansong?
<ansong> the first time I ran it, it said RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument. then for subsequent tries with various combinations of lines from the interfaces file it was RTNETLINK answers: file exists
<ansong> setting it back to dhcp brought me right back up
<lordievader> ansong: Did you reboot after you renamed the file?
<ansong> No...is udev info regenerated at boot?
<lordievader> ansong: Also why is everything commented in /etc/network/interfaces?
<lordievader> ansong: For such things I find it a good idea to reboot, network devices are not easy to plug out and in (if they are not usb).
<ansong> that was just the way i copied / pasted it. if i'm online talking to you, that's the way it looks. when i'm actively trying things, the static line and at least the address, netmask and gateway are uncommented.
<ansong> i'll try rebooting now and testing it out again.
<BluesKaj> ans did you see my post above ?
<BluesKaj> ansong.6'
<draikx> Hello. I'm trying to upgrade from 13.04->13.10, but I keep getting this error:  W: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/raring/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'packages.medibuntu.org:http' (-11 - System error)
<BluesKaj> BBL
<ansong> BluesKaj: i did. i figured since my problems were desktop independent, i'd just ask here since that's what i'm running
<draikx> I removed the Medibuntu repos from /etc/apt/sources.list, but it still shows up when I do "sudo apt-get update"
<draikx> Am I to remove it from another location, too?
<BluesKaj> well resolv.conf won't hold it's settings after a reboot , ansong unless they're entered in the /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base and head
<BluesKaj> ansong.^
<ansong> does it matter if i uninstalled resolvconf along with networkmanager?
<BluesKaj> bbl ...mailbox trek
<ansong> thanks for your help, btw
<BluesKaj> ansong.  you can recreate reslv.conf if it's missing
<ansong> i'll check it out after the reboot. brb
<Brian_H> just upgraded to 13.10 nework manager has a red x now, shows no connections - and I keep getting this error about ""no secrets were provided".
<Brian_H> anyone have a clue how to fix/troubleshoot... It was working on 13.04
<chachan> any recommendation for a dock menu bar?
<challach> draikx: medibuntu is dead  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<challach> chachan: cairo-dock
<ansong> rebooting didn't fix it. this all started after i added mtu 9000 to the interfaces file because it wasn't enabling jumbo frames on the NIC. it had been working statically
<lordievader> ansong: Does your NIC support jumbo frames?
<ansong> it had been bugging me to reboot for a while so instead of ifdown / ifup i just rebooted
<BluesKaj> ansong. run sudo dhclient eth0 , the try a browser
<BluesKaj> then
<ansong> lordievader: ahhh, hmm... well, it's a gigabit nic. e1000 i believe
<ansong> BluesKaj: RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<BluesKaj> yes , good ansong now trya browser
<ansong> it connects
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> for static ip , ansong check this out , http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<BluesKaj> ans it's a little bit dated but the /etc/network /interfaces settings still apply
<BluesKaj> damn
<draikx> challach, That makes sense. But if I removed it from the repo list, why is it still being hit?
<BluesKaj> draikx., did you update after removal?
<draikx> BluesKaj, Yes. I removed the deb entries, did 'sudo apt-get update', and it still hits it.
<Dog7689> Hello.  Does anybody know what happened to the kubuntu-low-fat-settings package in 13.10?
<BluesKaj> draikx. then check muon settings>sources. mak sure it's unchecked or removed there
<draikx> Settings>Sources from what? I'm on the command line.
<BluesKaj> draikx. muon package manager , settings>sources , it sometimes needs to be edited as well ,
<draikx> BluesKaj, thank you. I didn't know about that. I've always used command line.
<draikx> BluesKaj, that was it. It was still there, and checked. Everything is working now.
<BluesKaj> draikx. yeah , due to the popularity of gui, the cli is no longer the boss :( , config files are now written for gui settings more and more
<draikx> BluesKaj, bummer cloud. Good to know, though. Too bad the GUI won't just stick to what is already there, so you only have to worry about one config.
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Schrodinger`Cat> why on the download page, 32 bit version is "recommended" ?
<lordievader> Schrodinger`Cat: That is the 'safe' choice for if you don't know what to pick.
<Schrodinger`Cat> ok
<Schrodinger`Cat> by the way, let Kubuntu will RoX for long :)
<Dudalus2> Hey there. I've downloaded Kubutnu 13.10 x64 and want to install it from a DVD, but the setup hangs up at 93% (Live DVD + Setup and Setup from DVD). Any ideas ?
<Dudalus2> ntu*
<draikx> I'm performing "sudo do-release-upgrade" and getting this error about running a pre-release: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6252852/
<exalt> hello, im trying to install 13.10 but the installer keeps stuck at "User info"
<exalt> any ideas on how to handle this ?
<exalt> my progressbar passed 100% so should i be fine to close the installer ?
<exalt> the ubuntu one login screen hasn't come up though
<BluesKaj> exalt. which kubuntu do have now ?
<exalt> 13.10
<exalt> what do u think BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> not the OS you're installing , the one you're running
<BluesKaj> ubuntuone isn't offered in Kubuntu
<exalt> none at the moment, a formatted ubuntu 13.10 installation
<exalt> ahh okay
<exalt> so it passed 100%, i guess the gui just crashed
<exalt> i will try to reboot
<BluesKaj> exalt. wait
<exalt> oaky
<BluesKaj> it might take up to 10 mins before the install is actually finisj=hed , even sfter the prog bar is maxed
<BluesKaj> if it's a dvd , wait for it to be ejected first
<exalt> BluesKaj: is there any way i can check ?
<exalt> its an usb
<BluesKaj> then i don't know
<exalt> fingers crossed
<BluesKaj> hit the enter key after 5mins or so
<JMichaelX> so... how have things been going for folks who have upgraded to 13.10?
<Dudalus2> okay, installing without an internet connection works (no hangups)
<JMichaelX> good to hear. i am preparing to do my first of 2 upgrades to 13.10
<cff> Kubuntu has been released?
<cff> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Dudalus2> cff yes, 9h ago
<cff> Great, congrats for the hard work
<wissam> Hi guys, i have just installed kubuntu  13.10 thank u it's great  ,but i have a small problem
<wissam> autocompletetion doesn't work when after typing  sudo
<wissam> for example typing apt-ge and press tab complete it to apt-get but typing sudo apt-g and pressing tab doesn't complete it
<wissam> i see a solution , i will reboot to see if it will work
<alesan> hi, I am trying to update but muon does not "see" the new distribution
<alesan> am I doing something wrong????
<Estersios> fresh install in my case
<exalt> hello
<exalt> kubuntu wont leave plymouth screen :s
<alesan> not it's work
<alesan> it says it will take 13 minutes to do the upgrade
<alesan> am I supposed to use the PC as usual or should I just use minimal applications whiel upgrading?
<bootkiller> you can use application, but some might break during the upgrade
<chachan> there're weird things on this one
<chachan> don't you have a blinking when you swap windows?
<chachan> also, when you add an item in the menu, it doesn't appear when you use the search on the first menu tab. You have to close and login again to find it through that search field
<chachan> that always happened to me but it's not fixed yet
<tarator> Hi, can anybody tell me how to install that fancy new Network Manager applet (mentioned here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10) after upgrading from 13.04 to 13.10
<tarator> Somehow all those new features are never installed on an upgrade... actually now I don't have a network manager applet at all :(
<skreech_> chachan: that's the KDE cache being rebuilt
<skreech_> tarator: do you have a systray?
<tarator> yes.
<chachan> skreech_, I did that several hours ago and still is not appearing
<skreech_> chachan: Yeah that tends to happen with cache.
<tarator> Isn't there a package which I can install?
<tarator> For example I also had to install the about-distro package manually after the upgrade...
<skreech_> You can kbuildsycoca4 to rebuild it chachan
<skreech_> tarator: Really? do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<skreech_>  That can get uninstalled for a number of reasons
<tarator> yes...
<tarator> skreech_: I have thos Problem with each upgrade... I never get the new stuff...
<chachan> skreech_, got this http://pastebin.kde.org/pmidqbijp
<skreech_> tarator: Funky. You log out and back in?
<skreech_> chachan: Well that's an issue then aint it? :)
<chachan> tarator, personally, I remove the whole .kde directory from my ~/
<chachan> skreech_, looks like....
<tarator> skreech_ I restarted my machine after upgrade... I'll try it again cu soon...
<tarator> chachan it will end up with that... :(
<skreech_> chachan: That directory can hold your mail so be careful with that
<bootkiller> correct command is "kbuildsycoca4 -noincremental"
<skreech_> bootkiller: hmm ok
<skreech_> tarator: Well then it should be ok. Let me look to see what package the new NM is
<chachan> tarator,  oh sure, make your backup!
<chachan> since I use imap (without downloading mails), I don't "care" too much about it
<tarator> chachan yes... thanks for the tip...
<skreech_> tarator: plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<skreech_> !info plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<ubottu> plasma-widget-networkmanagement (source: plasma-nm): Transitional package for plasma-widget-networkmanagement. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.3.0-0ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<tarator> I restarted my machine again and now it works...
<tarator> thanks for your help and sorry for wasting your time!
<skreech_> chachan: I figured you did since you never missed it. Just saying it's not a safe assumption that it's going to be a great idea for someone else
<skreech_> tarator: That's fine :) We are here for technical and Morale support! :)
<chachan> skype still sucks on amd64 :(
<tarator> skreech_ Yehaaa! :)
<alesan> chachan, why? I've been using it a lot and... what is the problem?
<chachan> alesan, colors are not the same when you use i386 (which looks better). Calls something drop and I have to close and launch Skype again
<chachan> of course, you have to wait a couple of minutes because if you don't, Skype won't start
<chachan> that happened to me and a friend with 13.x (amd64)
<alesan> chachan, I have not observed those problems
<chachan> alesan, did you just install skype?, or are you using something additional?
<alesan> chachan, well... nothing special...
<alesan> could it be a problem with the video driver? as in the way skype uses the xv extension or similar
<alesan> to show the video on the screen
<alesan> in my case I just use the base intel video adapter
<alesan> I disabled ANY 3D special effect or movement also from KDE
<alesan> I consider those a huge waste of time
<alesan> transparencies, animations, zoom etc - all gone
<chachan> alesan, I don't have any issue with the video. But I do with the window chat, the sidebar (left) where your contact are listed, has a weird background and the cursor pointer is not the same as your system
<alesan> chachan, for sure I do not have anything remotely like that
<alesan> the chat and contacts windows are perfect
<chachan> :(
<chachan> last version?
<alesan> I thought you were referring to the webcam window
<alesan> 4.2.0.11
<chachan> what could I be missing then?
<alesan> as I said try to disable the animations effect (I think it's a single setting in KDE) and see if it makes a difference
<chachan> alesan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1191787
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1191787 in Kubuntu PPA "kde-style-oxygen package (and it's dependences) doesn't support multilib" [Undecided,New]
<Addle> Is it just me, or is the libXtst for i386 missing?
<chachan> alesan, nop, with disabled effect I'm getting the same result
<Addle> TeamViewer won't run because it lacks that library, and it doesn't seem to be in the repos.
<alesan> chachan, write on a forum or something because I really have almost no problem with skype
<chachan> let me share you some screenshots
<alesan> hold on
<alesan> I need t o restart into Kubuntu 13.10
<chachan> alesan, let me know
<Dudalus_> What's a good site for uploading pictures (to link them in a mailing list mail) ?
<dolomite> imgur
<Dudalus_> k
<BigWig_> having trouble updating
<BigWig_> I've been having trouble updating. Here's what happened: "W:Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<BigWig_> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<SunTsu> BigWig_: er, hardy?
<BigWig_> I'm using 13.04
<BigWig_> Why would hardy be there?
<BigWig_> Should I purge it?
<SunTsu> BigWig_: looks like there's some leftover from 8.04 - get rid of that!
<SunTsu> wth, I don't even
<zacarias> Hi. I'm having problems upgrading to 13.10 I get the following message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6253774/    I cleaned up my sources.list file. Now all that I have is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6253720/    I also erased all the files in the sources.list.d directory. But I keep getting the same message.
<BigWig_> Another question, if I just type do-release-upgrade in the terminal, will that update KDE as well?
<SunTsu> zacarias: You still might have packages installed that do-release-upgrade does not know how to handle
<SunTsu> BigWig_: sure
<zacarias> SunTsu: wow... How can I solve that (without a clean installation)?
<dolomite> I wish they'd stop offering distro upgrades. it's always best to do a clean install with newer versions
<SunTsu> zacarias: I don't know, never had an issue like that. I'd try asking $searchengine for that error message
<SunTsu> dolomite: Then I'd never upgrade. I can't afford to flatten my working machine and rebuild it every 6 months
<dolomite> i understand that every user has their own workflow but it's really easy to do a clean install if everything's organized and prepared for it
<dolomite> and arguably LTS releases are not on a 6 month cycle :)
<SunTsu> dolomite: I can't run LTS on my desktop, I don't want to work with e.g. a year old libre office
<dolomite> well like I said everyone's different. I think for newer users especially, a clean install is always less headache
<dolomite> and I just think that should be adequately communicated to the community
<SunTsu> Flattening and rebuilding a box takes time and lots of work to make it work exactly the way it did before is at least 2 days if your setup is non-trivial
<dolomite> SunTsu I'm not speaking to your particular case
<SunTsu> dolomite: Yeah, but still I would have to do that. Really would have me move on to a distro that offers release upgrades
<dolomite> It just seems the principle issues I see from users (from lurking mainly) are those leftover from the upgrade process. Old packages, corrupt configs, etc.
<dolomite> if a disclaimer was at least put out there so maybe newer users would know that the upgrade route still isn't perfect
<alesan> I'm back
 * SunTsu cheers for alesan 
<alesan> :D
<alesan> I'm using Kbubuntu 13.10 now!
<SunTsu> dolomite: Never had that and my previous workstation did every step from 10.04 to 13.04
<JMichaelX> JUST finished upgrading to saucy on one of two machines. so far, things look very good. upgrade could not have gobe any more smoothly.  many thanks to Riddell and devs!
<JMichaelX> gone*
<BigWig_> getting this error now http://pastebin.com/d62NuNkn
<JMichaelX> BigWig_: which version of kubuntu are you presently running?
<BigWig_> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<BigWig_> Description:    Ubuntu 13.04
<BigWig_> Release:        13.04
<BigWig_> Codename:       raring
<JMichaelX> careful  not to flood, BigWig_
<SunTsu> BigWig_: please, if you plan to paste more than two lines, use a paste service
<JMichaelX> BigWig_: is your system fully updated?
<SunTsu> BigWig_: zacarias had the same issue. If your system is fully updated I'd do what this message tells me: report it as a bug
<valorie> I dunno why some badmouth upgrading
<valorie> usually it works great for me
<valorie> much less trouble than a new install
<valorie> to be fair, new installs are fast
<SunTsu> valorie: as I said, my old workstation had no trouble during 6 release upgrades - it probably wouldn't have problems upgrading to 13.10 if it didn't break earlier this year
<valorie> I figure if I run into major problems, then it's time to clean install
<valorie> anyway, I'm glad we have lots of choices available
#kubuntu 2013-10-18
<JMichaelX> 2nd machine seems to have upgraded smoothly, as well :-)
<chachan> I have a laptop with a connected monitor. It turns out that my skype notifications are appering in the monitor which is not the primary output, any idea how to change this behavior?
<chachan> brb
<mylar> Is lsb_release -i supposed to return Ubuntu or Kubuntu in 13.10? I think it is causing some problems with UEFI booting.
<valorie> mylar: mine says ubuntu, and i'm kub all the way
<SunTsu> mylar: 13.04 also says Ubuntu
<mylar> grub won't boot unless i copy the /boot/efi/EFI/kubuntu to /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<mylar> or manually run configfile with the kubuntu path at the crash prompt
<SunTsu> mylar: looks like that's new, I don't have /boot/efi on 13.04
<mylar> I installed it in UEFI mode so it creates a ~500MB fat32 partition mounted on /boot/efi
<bill_vbc> anyone know what the issue is with touchpads on kubuntu 13.10?
<skreech__> bill_vbc: A bit more info?
<bill_vbc> just upgraded and rebooted and touch pad functionality is missing like two fingers to scroll, tap and drag etc.
<bill_vbc> very little info on the web....
<skreech__> Hmm
<skreech__> Synaptic is working?
<bill_vbc> most I saw was something that looked like a bug filed on ubuntu regarding synaptic and some driver
<bill_vbc> I as assume I should see synaptic in ps... just a sec
<bill_vbc> yeah, its running
<skreech__> I'm seeing bugs filed against the touchpad
<bill_vbc> yeah... one says the guy won't be able to get to it till Nov 1
<bill_vbc> I guess I'll plug in a mouse... too much stuff on here to do a reinstall...
<bill_vbc> hopefully they get to it
<bill_vbc> was working fine in 113.04
<bill_vbc> 13.04
<bill_vbc> sigh
<bill_vbc> Must advise not to use 13.10 on a laptop till someone can fix this
<bill_vbc> have a happy friday night
<bill_vbc> bye
<valorie> hmmm, I'm having no problem with touchpads in 13.10, on 3 different laptops
<Kalidarn> hmm, is there an issue with nvidia and kernel 3.11 at the moment?
<Kalidarn> jockey can't seem to find any drivers compatible with the kernel
<beata-jake> join #bipolar
<odel> so, anong balita?
<Daskreech> !tl
<Daskreech> Anong
<apb_> so I just installed a package with apt-get install .... but it doesn't show up on the K menu... how do I make packages show up - hopefully without logging out??
<odel> make a shortcut?
<odel> find the command line equivalent and make a shortcut of it?
<F41L> Heyo, having some issues with Kubuntu with 13.10. Firstly, I had updated my box to the beta 2 release a few days ago and subsequently lost everything except my cursor. Black background, no other discernable UI, no login screen. I ran recovery mode and fixed packages. I selected resume startup and it did so normally. Made it to desktop, everything looked dandy. So I rebooted and was faced again <c>
<F41L> with the same issue. So I've got a 13.10 actual release DVD I just made to try and install fresh, it displays the same issue with the installer. Except there is randomly colored pixels across the screeen. I hit Alt + F4 and it brought up what appeared to be a perfectly functioning KDE window decoration, but the contents of the window were the same strange garbled pixels. I am running with dual <c>
<F41L> Radeon 7950s in crossfire configuration. <e>
<dwreck> So I just installed Ubuntu after having issues with Fedora and the I am having the same problem.  I can't access certain secure websites.  Gmail, facebook. Amazon, etc... Has anyone ever experienced this before?
<F41L> Secure websites, so HTTPS, how is your clock settings, the date/time?
<dwreck> set by the internet
<F41L> Also, your might want to check your router to see if it is doing "SSL Inspection"
<dwreck> I can check the router.  My windows machines and phones aren't having any issues with the routers though
<F41L> What is the error in question it presents? Anything involving the certificate at all?
<dwreck> no error comes up. For example, I can go to amazon.com but when I go to log in the page just won't load
<dwreck> pretty much anything I have to log into doesn't work
<F41L> That's curious. So doesn't load at all, what web browser?
<dwreck> firefox
<F41L> tried Lynx?
<dwreck> I tried chrome before with the same issue
<dwreck> I have not
<F41L> It's command line, so... *shrug*
<F41L> might be worth a shot, I'm pretty clueless as to how that'd be happenning. Lest your OpenSSL is borked or something.
<dwreck> yeah, it's pretty  frustrating
<Jonathan____> Hello all, I just installed Kubuntu on top of my windows 8, but when I reboot, it loads straight to windows, instead of giving me the option to choose which operating system I want to load, can some one please help???
<Daskreech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Daskreech> Jonathan____: ^^^
<Jonathan____> im here
<F41L> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Jonathan____> can someone please help me???
<Jonathan____> hellooooooo, can someone help me????
<F41L> Jonathan____, the person above suggested this:
<F41L> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Jonathan____> that doesnt tell me any thing
<F41L> Not quite sure, sorry.
<F41L> I've got to go, however.
<Jonathan____> i did not loose anything
<Jonathan____> its a fresh install
<Jonathan____> all I need to know is how to make it give me the option to choose which os I want to load!
<valorie> Jonathan____: did you look at the !grub info?
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> it sounds like you might need to repair or restore grub
<Jonathan____> that doesnt tell me anything, if you can not tell me what to do then please do not respond
<Jonathan____> I am new to this
<Jonathan____> i dont know what that means
<Jonathan____> u have on there "Lost GRUB after installing windows", it was not after installing windows
<Jonathan____> windows was already installed, then I installed Kubuntu
<Jonathan____> but it just loads to windows
<Jonathan____> If i knew what that other stuff meant, I wouldnt be on here asking for help
<Jonathan____> I don't understand why it is so hard to find help on here
<Jonathan____> if i want to read something I dont understand, I would just pick up a book on the chineese language
<Depa> Hi guys :) I have a question for you
<Depa> I installed Kubuntu LTS 12.04
<Depa> How I can enable root login???
<Jonathan____> there not going to help you, there just going to ignore you or give you useless information!
<tsimpson> Depa: you don't need to
<Jonathan____> see
<Depa> Jonathan____: why?
<tsimpson> Depa: use "sudo <command>" to run a command as root, or "sudo -i" to give you a root shell
<valorie> the second link, Jonathan____
<valorie> Depa: you should run as root only rarely
<Depa> yes I know....
<valorie> such as when installing new software, etc.
<Depa> but I want to access with root
<Depa> I found
<valorie> access what?
<Depa> that command:
<Depa> "sudo passwd -u root"
<Depa> in order to set a password to ROOT account
<valorie> ah
<Depa> and access with it
<valorie> we recommend using sudo instead
<F41L> OK... so I'm booting into 13.10, but ONLY able to do so with kernel 13.8
<tsimpson> Depa: there no point in enabling the root account, you already have root access via sudo
<lordievader> Depa: True, you can enable the root account, however it is not recommended.
<valorie> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<F41L> 3.8**
<Depa> I know what sudo is and that it is better
<F41L> Not sure why or how... but everything just locks up on kernel 3.11, including the installation disc. It seems to be related to my graphics cards.
<F41L> Best I could tell, at least. Given the symptoms displayed by the installation disc.
<Depa> but I need to use "su -" and enter with ROOT
<tsimpson> Depa: you don't, just "sudo -i"
<Depa> ok, "sudo -i" to open a # terminal
<lordievader> Depa: What do you want to do that requires the root account?
<Depa> is not for me...
<Depa> Is for my customer
<Depa> I use sudo XD
<Jonathan____> #ubuntu
<Depa> but my customer want Kubuntu 12.04
<valorie> many people do choose the LTS
<valorie> understandable
<lordievader> Depa: Then tell your customer to use sudo ;)
<Depa> please...
<Depa> :'(
<Depa> I told him to use sudo
<Depa> but he have to do a lot of command with root account
<Depa> and want to enable that possibility....
<valorie> when I first switched to kubuntu, I also wanted root
<F41L> Anyone have an idea about what I can do to get my system booting on 3.11? Not even the 13.10 install disc for kubuntu is working quite right.
<tsimpson> Depa: and why won't "sudo -i" work for that?
<Guest40043> Is Mir shipped with 13.10?
<valorie> Guest40043: not in Kubuntu
<Guest40043> Hmmmmm why is that?
<valorie> wayland isn't ready yet either
<Depa> tsimpson: with "sudo -i" I get a root shell, right?
<tsimpson> Depa: yes, exactly the same as if you did "su -"
<lordievader> Depa: Or do what tsimpson said, that is what I do for a root shell.
<Weasel[DK]> Now why is it that sofware management still does not have place/shortcut in "System settings" ?
<valorie> kwin is our window manager, and they will use wayland, not mir
<Depa> ok... and is not possible to use "su"
<Depa> ?
<lordievader> Depa: sudo su, should do the trick too.
<Jonathan____> wow, how come I couldnt get this type of fucking help?
<tsimpson> Depa: by default the root account is disabled, so you can't directly login as root (which is what su does)
<Guest40043> Doesn't Mir replace X Window System?
<valorie> Jonathan____: I gave you the links you need-- please look at the second one
<Guest40043> Which Kevin used before?
<Depa> ok
<Depa> I understand
<Depa> thanks...
<Weasel[DK]> EF
<Jonathan____> how many times do I have to tell you i can not make heads or tails out of that
<valorie> Guest40043: not yet, and unknown whether it ever will on the desktop
<Depa> so ROOT never can set hisown password
<Depa> XD
<valorie> Jonathan____: can you ask about what you don't understand?
<Depa> only "user" password will be answered
<Depa> request*
<tsimpson> Depa: you can, it's just not needed and only lessens system security
<Jonathan____> I DONT UNDERSTAND HOW TO MAKE MY BOOTLOADER GIVE ME THE OPTION TO CHOOSE WHICH OPERATING SYSTEM I WANT TO LOAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tsimpson> which is why we don't recommend it
<Depa> tsimpson: ok... I understand...
<Guest40043> valorie: I understood it's going to be shipped as one of the bigger changes in 13.10 only limited support to nouveau driver
<IdleOne> Jonathan____: tone down the caps and the attitude now please
<Depa> guys, thanks a lot :)
<Depa> I will try to explain to my customer :)
<valorie> Guest40043: we don't plan to ship Mir
<Depa> really thanks
<valorie> that could change in the future
<valorie> for now, we're going with what works
<Jonathan____> I DONT UNDERSTAND HOW TO MAKE MY BOOTLOADER GIVE ME THE OPTION TO CHOOSE WHICH OPERATING SYSTEM I WANT TO LOAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<valorie> thanks, IdleOne
<Guest40043> valorie: Ok. Is there a reason why?
<valorie> Guest40043: we keep testing
<F41L> Anyone have an idea on the issues I'm having with 3.11 kernel with my radeon cards?
<Jonathan____> I DONT UNDERSTAND HOW TO MAKE MY BOOTLOADER GIVE ME THE OPTION TO CHOOSE WHICH OPERATING SYSTEM I WANT TO LOAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lordievader> Depa: Good luck explaining this to your client ;)
<Guest40043> valorie: Ok good. So it will probably ship sometime in the future in kubuntu as well?
<valorie> we doubt it, but stranger things have happened
<valorie> the kwin devels have looked at the code, and chosen wayland
<valorie> of course no one can predict the future
<valorie> kwin is the KDE window manager, so that is their wheelhouse
<Guest40043> Ok than :) not very ubuntuish though ;)
<valorie> not really our choice or not
<valorie> mir is focussed on devices
<valorie> not desktops
<valorie> kubuntu active wasn't released this time around
<F41L> Rest of everyone else seems to be sticking with wayland.
<valorie> sure
<valorie> they are crafting mir for their own needs
<valorie> phone/tablet/tv etc.
<Guest40043> valorie: I know. But could be a good replacement non the less
<valorie> if it becomes better, I'm sure that the kwin devels will switch
<F41L> valorie: any reason why the kubuntu 13.10 install disc would have backgrounds and window contents with random colored pixels all about on a black background, but the boarders of windows look like normal, working KDE?
<valorie> this isn't political
<valorie> F41L: sounds like the driver for your graphics card
<valorie> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<F41L> what I was thinking.
<Guest40043> That's good to know :)
<valorie> did that link help before?
<F41L> cept it's the install disc.
<F41L> No
<valorie> :(
<F41L> It seems to be with kernel 3.11
<F41L> when I boot to 3.8, works well enough
<F41L> I didn't even have AMD drivers installed.
<valorie> well, the #ubuntu-kernel folks are really helpful
<F41L> I'll give 'em a shot.
<F41L> Cause it's not even relegated to graphics
<valorie> this isn't really a KDE issue, sounds like
<F41L> recovery mode using 3.11 kernel also hangs
<F41L> which is all text
<F41L> Almost considering just falling back to 13.04 :(
<F41L> I want to enjoy the speed benefits of 13.10, but it just hates my system.
<valorie> no help from the kernel guys?
<valorie> :(
<ikonia> F41L: what speed benifits of 13.10 ?
<F41L> I've read a lot about how 13.10 introduces a lot of performance enhancements.
<ikonia> F41L: where ?
<F41L> I was eagar to give them a try.
<ikonia> in what way does it give performance improvements ?
<F41L> Linux Action Show did a review on it as well.
<F41L> I don't know as I can't experience it given my issues :D
<F41L> I can't even get the install DVD to run properly.
<ikonia> why don't you just explain your issue clearly.
<F41L> I did quite a few times.
<ikonia> then as I didn't see it, I can't help you.
<F41L> the desktop environment refuses to run when trying to run 3.11 kernel.
<F41L> It also hangs in recovery mode with that kernel.
<ikonia> F41L: the install CD only comes with 1 kernel, so how do you know it's a kernel problem
<F41L> My system has 3.8 still installed
<ikonia> the installer does not use that kernel
<ikonia> so you have no idea if its a kernel problem
<F41L> I did the upgrade to 13.10 using command line.
<F41L> I assumed it did, giving that 13.10 installs 3.11 kernel. I don't know for sure. But my system has 3.11 and 3.8
<ikonia> could you please define "refuses to run"
<F41L> black screen, mouse cursor works for a small while then locks up entirely.
<F41L> in the installation CD, black screen with randomly colored pixels all over the screen.
<ikonia> ok, so when the machine locks up totally, if you press the capslock key, does the capslock light go on/off
<F41L> However, when hitting alt+f4, it brings up a window prompting if I want to exit the installation. The window boarder looks perfectly normal, but the rectangle containing the contents of the window are black background with randomly colored pixels
<F41L> in recovery mode, shortly after loading the menu to select what to do, (this is with 3.11 kernel), it will lock up without any response.
<F41L> all except CTRL+ALT+DEL
<ikonia> so that's not actually locking up then
<F41L> which brings up a message about being unable to communicate with the bus or something to that effect
<F41L> I forget the exact wording
<ikonia> so you've tried actually installing with the fail safe graphics option ?
<F41L> "Unable to connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus"
<ikonia> F41L: do you have any USB devices plugged in ?
<F41L> I don't know how to do the fail safe graphics option, when I boot to the CD and am presented with this black screen with only a cursor.
<F41L> I do, keyboard, mouse.
<ikonia> F41L: no you not get a boot menu
<ikonia> eg: try kubuntu, install kubuntu wording to that effect
<ikonia> options to boot memtest
<F41L> I don't get that far
<ikonia> at that point the kernel has not been booted
<ikonia> it's not a kernel problem
<ikonia> the boot menu comes from isolinux
<F41L> Or at least, it gets that far, but the screen is black with randomly colored pixels, and a perfectly fine looking KDE mouse cursor
<ikonia> sorry, that can't be right, as isolinux doesn't have mouse support and there is no X11 running to display a mouse cursor
<F41L> the window boarders for dialogs I'm able to make pop up are perfectly fine looking KDE window decorations, with black, random colored pixels as the contents of the window rectangle.
<ikonia> you need to step back and take action before it boots
<F41L> That's what I get when I boot to the Kubuntu installation DVD, I see the little keyboard, equals sign, human figure with a circle.
<F41L> Then the black screen with graphical anomalies
<lordievader> F41L: Could you perhaps make a photo or something?
<lordievader> As the saying goes a photo says a thousand words.
<F41L> Yeah, I can do that. I'd have to reboot however, I'm on the machine currently. (3.8 kernel)
<ikonia> it seems very odd that you don't get the isolinux boot menu
<F41L> don't ask me, man :D
<F41L> Just telling it as I observe it.
<F41L> be back soonish
<ikonia> F41L: one moment
<ikonia> F41L: just to clarify , you ARE booting from the DVD install media, correct ?
<F41L> Alright, got the pictures, lemme upload 'em
<lordievader> F41L: !paste
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> F41L: ^ that was what I ment.
<F41L> ikonia: yes, booting to dvd install media.
<F41L> http://imgur.com/a/PlCsQ
<F41L> that help at all ikonia?
<lordievader> That looks like isolinux to me.
<F41L> with the KDE window decorations and everything?
<Unit193> Second screen is plymouth, it's past isolinux.  Only first is isolinux.
<F41L> No idear :(
<F41L> But don't know what to do, basically can't install 13.10 on this system with this issue.
<F41L> Gonna have to chill with 13.04
<F41L> (well.. reinstall 13.04, cause right now I'm limping along with 13.10 using 3.8.0.19 kernel
<F41L> That or see how Manjaro is doing
 * F41L shrug
<lordievader> Ah wait, nvm. Didn't realize there was more than one image...
<F41L> lol
 * F41L lesigh
<F41L> my stupid core2 duo box at work installed 13.10 like no issue.
<F41L> this far superior machine, falls on it's face
<F41L> Well it's quite late, I'll try again tomorrow
<lordievader> I'm starting to wonder if it is UEFI...
<rebecca> Hello! I have problems to authorize my kobo touch an adobe digital editions, is anybody out there who could help me? :(
<hackndoes_> valorie: Hi again. sorry for nagging :) (was a guest before) but which windowing server is used in 13.10 ? as the client uses wayland right?
<Unit193> hackndoes_: Xorg.
<hackndoes_> so still the x server ....
<hackndoes_> kubuntu don't wanna update the server to mir?
<hackndoes_> I have another question. when I am using nouveau driver instead of the nvidia propriatary I can't send my pc to sleep. when I wake it up, it doens't response to keyboard events mouse etc.
<hackndoes_> it wakes up frozen
<lordievader> hackndoes_: Kwin doesn't support (X)Mir.
<chachan> hey, how things are going with the upgrade?
<lordievader> chachan: With what upgrade, if I may ask?
<chachan> upgrade to 13.10
<chachan> lordievader, ^
<lordievader> chachan: Heard that the upgrade went well for quite a bit of people. Saucy is stable anyhow ^^
<chachan> glad to hear so
<lordievader> chachan: You can allways try out a live-cd/usb to see if/how it works on your pc.
<chachan> sure, I already upgraded. Just curious about everybody else :)
<lordievader> chachan: Ah I see, for me it has been running stable for months ;)
<chachan> lordievader, saucy?
<wissam> Hi , how to run 32 bit executable in ubuntu 13.10 64 bit if ia32-libs isn't in repos ?
<lordievader> chachan: Yes.
<chachan> lordievader, that's cool
<chachan> wissam, I think you need to enable i386 architecture to be able to install i386 packages
<wissam> chachan: how to enble it ?
<chachan> wissam, sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 # this worked for me, then do something like: apt-get install vim:i386
<wissam> chachan: ok thnx
<wissam> i have a problem in kubutu 13.10 and was in 13.04,when copying a directory contains a lot of files to usb system completely freezes
<wissam> usb drive is fat32
<wissam> i tried booting with acpi=th,noacpi,noapic,acpi=noirq none of them worked
<wissam> booting with acpi=off solve the problem but i can't boot without acpi becasue i am using a laptop
<wissam> in dmesg there is something like this :[   14.536482] ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20130517/utaddress-251)
<chachan> wissam, did you try with a different USB drive?
<wissam> yes
<chachan> I guess it's the same result
<wissam> the only solution(untile now maybe laptop will freeze later) was to remount usb in async mode : "mount -o remount,async /dev/sdb1"
<wissam> sometimes laptop freezes when unplugging charger at random times maybe when watching a video or after enabling and disabling wireless in network manager
<wissam> i tried updating bios but that didn't help
<chachan> wissam, did you see this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/500069
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 500069 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB file transfer causes system freezes; ops take hours instead of minutes" [High,Incomplete]
<chachan> since it's an old bug. Looks like is not solved yet :(
<wissam> :(
<chachan> wissam, but take a look at it, there's a couple of solutions that some guys did and worked for them. You might be lucky
<wissam> ok how to remount every usb plugged in automatically in async mode so that i don't have to write this command every time usb is plugged in "mount -o remount,async /dev/sdb1"
<wissam> if it's an old bug ,is it really hard to solve this kind of bugs? i am just asking ,why is it hard to solve this kind of bugs?
<chachan> wissam, looks like they haven't been able to reproduce the error
<chachan> wissam, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<chachan> wissam, check the "USB 2 Issues" and "Buffer I/O Errors" sections
<wissam> chachan:thank you very much  i'll reboot and try it
<Guest87913> hello!
<cornfeedhobo> anyone else get the update last night?
<cornfeedhobo> anyone install everything yet?
<jalcine> cornfeedhobo: yup! doing my restricted and extras now
<cornfeedhobo> just rebooted. things looks good!
<jalcine> :)
<cornfeedhobo> :D
<jalcine> I want to play with that new kde-connect app
 * jalcine might move his chat to #-offtopic since we aren't helping anyone
<cornfeedhobo> i am just happy updates go so smooth now
<cornfeedhobo> for a second i thought this one included wayland... i was scared for a moment
<jalcine> cornfeedhobo: wayland's what you want
<jalcine> the successor to X
<cornfeedhobo> yeah... but i want to let other people run it for a bit. i dont trust it yet given all the fuss that has go into its creation
<jalcine> Wayland's been built in the open for quite some time.
<jalcine> It's Mir that has the speculation due to its obviously focused goals for Unity
<cornfeedhobo> yeah mir is a mess i hear
<cornfeedhobo> and i am excited about wayland, i just want to see what happens first
<jalcine> Of course.
<jalcine> Not all of KDE has been ported so I hear and with XWayland, most legacy X apps should run fine.
<yossarianuk> I hope that Kubuntu will fork the nvidia driver package when mir is out and always have the latest... (which ubuntu never does.)
<jalcine> My excitement is for Frameworks andthe opporunities it provides
<jalcine> someone could look into making a bleeding edge PPA though for drivers that might not be safe
<jalcine> and with NVidia helping out Nouveau with work nowadays, things should be getting easier.
<chachan> which could be the advantages of wayland over X?
<jalcine> As far as I know, Nouveau's a *X-only* driver. I don't know/think it'd be ported or converted for Wayland.
<yossarianuk> jalcine: latest beta has start of EGL support.
<yossarianuk> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-331.13-driver.html
<yossarianuk> I already run a PPA with the latest Nividia driver....
<yossarianuk> I don't use X-SWAT as previously that has totalled systems (as it has far more than just the nvidia driver - i.e newer Xorg versions , etc)
<yossarianuk> I just wish by default there was an option to get the latest version of  the driver....
<yossarianuk> By not having the latest it is no more stabv
<yossarianuk> *stable* it is less stable as there are bug fixes in the later versions...
<yossarianuk> The mir split could be a good time to make the change...
<jalcine> yossarianuk: that's something to note, thanks!
<jalcine> I use Intel drivers all 'round, but that's info to convince my gamedev friends to come about
<jalcine> YES! kdeconnect-kde in the repos (good work smartboyhw!)
<hackndoes> hello everyone. can anyone tell me with which kde version does 13.10 come?
<thingol_> hackndoes: i'll be able to tell you in a few hours, after i've finished the upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 :)
<hackndoes> :)
<hackndoes> if I had updated my kde from the kde backports before and now upgraded to 13.10 does it install the 13.10 version over the backports version or leaves the version that was installed?
<thingol_> hackndoes: my wild guess is it'll install whichever is newest
<jalcine> hackndoes: the 13.10 version since it disables your PPAs. However, that version of KDE would be 4.11.2
<hackndoes> thingol_: oh OK
<hackndoes> thanks
<jalcine> so installing the PPA version would only provide you with a 4.11.2+gitXXYYWWW
<jalcine> yup
<hackndoes> jalcine: what?
<jalcine> when you do a dist-upgrade; your PPAs (like the backports and betas) are disabled
<hackndoes> jalcine: yes I noticed that. but what are you saying? that I will get which version?
<jalcine> you wouldn't get the "bleeding edge" but rather the stable release of 4.11.2 (the version of KDE shipped with Kubuntu 13.10)
<hackndoes> jalcine: now I see 4.11.2 indeed (nothing with git)
<jalcine> 4.11.2 without PPAs and 4.11.2+git(timestamp) *when you enable your PPAs again*
<hackndoes> so I currently have the same kde version?
<hackndoes> jalcine: oh got you. so now I am synced with the official kde released with the 13.10 ?
<smartboyhw> jalcine, thanks:)
<hackndoes> jalcine: can I reenable the disabled  sources now? like dropbox, steam, etc. ?
<PimpSmurf> When I boot my laptop on 13.10, it shows my wifi adaptor, but it does not show any networks. What gives?
<PimpSmurf> I want to get it working durring install because kubuntu never writes grub correctly so the system won't boot after install
<PimpSmurf> and without a wired ethernet on this ultrabook, I can't download boot-repair
<PimpSmurf> And the boot-repair CD and the linux-secure-boot CD both do not boot on this laptop.
<thingol_> PimpSmurf: is wpa_supplicant configured on your Kubuntu 13.10 ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bjrohan> Help. Afte my upgrade, I have no volume. My volume button on the keyboard shows muted. I can press it to unmute and the system volume icon shows umnuted, still no sound. Pulse Audio shows sound in the sound meter, but I can't hear it
<kubuntu> moin
<PimpSmurf> thingol_: I'm installing 13.10
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. type alsamixer in the terminal , make sure the vol ctrl boxes have 00 at the bottom , not MM /mute, use the M key to unmute
<PimpSmurf> In kubuntu it doesn't show any connections. In ubuntu it says the hardware switch is set
<PimpSmurf> rfkill unblock all doesn't do anything
<PimpSmurf> wifi works fine in archlinux.
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: http://snag.gy/jJdgf.jpg is what alsamixer shows for me
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. what's you speaker/audio setup ?
<BluesKaj> your
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: I am not sure what you are asking. I am on an HP envy laptop that has 5 speakers I think
<BluesKaj> ok bjrohan , run , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , in the terminal , there will be no output if the kernel module /driver loads properly
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: I now see where at the bottom of the graph the 00 and MM are. I changed them all to 00, not MM.
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: after asking for my password, nothing appeared
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. yes that's fine , like I said no output
<BluesKaj> now reboot , bjrohan
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: I rebooted same scenario. No sound. The KDE mixer shows nothing muted. My icon shows nothing muted, my keyboard button/light shows muted whether it actually is or not
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. ok , now sysem settings>multimedia>audio&video settings>device prefernce , test the availble devices listed there
<muh2000> hi all
<thingol_> hi muh2000
<muh2000> stupid me  ran this command after upgrading...: "dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P"  and i did not make a copy of the packages that were removed. now akonadi doesnt register at dbus anymore :/
<muh2000> and now i am trying to figure out what package i have to install to make it work again :(
<lordievader> muh2000: Perhaps with a bit of luck reinstalling the kubuntu-desktop package might bring some of it back.
<muh2000> lordievader: how would the command look like?
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: When I go to system setting, Multimedia, Audio and Video, settings, when I click all of the items the test button does not show, it stays grayed out
<lordievader> muh2000: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop&&sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<muh2000> lordievader: nah, it only de/installs the kubuntu-desktop package
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. what does aplay -l , show ?
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. pastebin it pls
<lordievader> muh2000: It's a meta package with a bunch of dependencies.
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6257761/
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. open alsamixer again , F6 , choose the analog soundcard listed there then escape , then go back to multimedia in system settings and see if any available device appears
<BluesKaj> corrction , hit enter then escape after choosing the soundcard
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: I did that. Now in the System settings, device settings I can see the Analog device on the right hand selection that is available, choosing that Test is available, clicking that, I stil hear nothing. The keyboard mute button still shows muted no matter what the system shows (muted or on)
<BluesKaj> do the volume keyboard buttons respond ?
<bjrohan> The keyboard volume up and down do respond. If I press the keyboard mute button it works as well, however the light on the key for mute stays on as if it is always muted no matter what the system icon says
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. repeat the sequence , except this time choose the digital soundcard device in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> make sure the pcm and spdif are unmuted
<BluesKaj> all spdif s
<BluesKaj> and the loopback as well
<bjrohan> When I press f6 I only have 3 options, default, HDA Intel PCH,and enter device name . .
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. and your line out is auto muted , make that's disabled
<BluesKaj> sure
<bjrohan> My loopback is disabled currently
<BluesKaj> yes , leave it disabled
<bjrohan> How do I make line out disabled?
<BluesKaj> the automute on your line out is the problem , i think
<bjrohan> what do I press when it is ighlighted
<BluesKaj> up or down arrow keys
<bjrohan> Okay, Loopback is disabled (same as before) Auto-mute is Disabled (wasn't before)
<bjrohan> S/PDIF's are all 00
<BluesKaj> me despises the automute setting , whoever added that option should have it turn on in his system every few mins
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: WHen I press f6, which option should i use, default deice or the Intel
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. intel
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: I only have those to options
<bjrohan> oj
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> Now how to save and exit (nothing has changed otherwise)
<BluesKaj> enter then escape
<bjrohan> ok
<bjrohan> Done
<BluesKaj> now check your audio video settings in multimedia
<bjrohan> Going to system settings, multimedia, and testing gives me no better result :-(
<BluesKaj> and is your mute light or indicator still "on"?
<bjrohan> Only non-gray optin is the analog
<bjrohan> Yes it is, no change in the button functionality or status
<BluesKaj> ok try a reboot
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: Nothing changed from what I can tell :-(
<bjrohan> going to alsamixer, the changed I made stuck on reboot
<bjrohan> Again, opening Pulse audio control, the output graph is playing, but no sound
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. sorry forgot to mention , check the audio hardware set up tab in multimedia >audio&video, soundcard and profilechoices ,and sound device and connector settings
<BluesKaj> unfortunately , linux audio is a  messy business, there is still another option to explore , but I'm hoping these lasr settings will solve the problem
<bjrohan> SOundcard is Built-in Audio, the only option available. From profile I have a LOT of options (it is on snalog stereo Duplex) selecting any of the others doesn't give any metter result. Sound Device is Playback (Built-in Audio Analog Stereo) Connector is Analog output
<bjrohan> This all appears from what I can tell, the settings before the upgrae
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. yes , that most likely the correct setting for builtin speakers , the digital spdif out is for the digital audio out and the audio portion of the hdmi out connection
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. you try pavucontrol , but the pulse audio settings are in the audio hardware tab. Pavucontrol is supposed to just duplicate those settings , but it's worth a try
<BluesKaj> you can install pavucontrol with apt-get or muon
<bjrohan> I have the pavucontrol, I show that output graph moving, no sound though
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. ok try the default soundcard in alsamixer
<bjrohan> Okay, in Alsamixer I pressed f6, and chose default, nothing seems to have changed anywhere
<bjrohan> chip list is intel pantherpoint HDMI
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. one usually has to reboot for settings to change nowadys
<bjrohan> so set to default, and reboot
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> ok , wife wants to watch the local news on this monitor/tv ...bbiab
<bjrohan> later
<bjrohan> thank you :-)
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: FWIW, I plugged my laptop using HDMI to my TV. I changed the Pulseaudio setting to HDMI, audio worked coming out of the TV. Oddluy enough the volume keys worked. The mute key worked BUT when muted the light did not come on indicating so
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. think the mute only works on trhe analog signal
<bjrohan> While amarok was playing I unplugged the HDMI cable, swithed back to the nalog, I had music, but no bass speaker acitivation
<bjrohan> On the analog it plays, the key works, light is not indicating correctly, it is the opposite of HDMI. HDMI it is always off, analog, it is always on
<bjrohan> BUT I have sound now
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. search around on kmix and alsamixer for sub(woofer) ctrls , perahps pavucontrol has that ctrl
<bjrohan> ok
<BluesKaj> I don't use the analog portion od the audio signal since I have no speaker connected to my pc , everything audio stays in the digital form until it's converted in my audio receiver/amp
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone
<rufsketch1> I have a kernel module called cx23885 which gets loaded automatically on startup
<rufsketch1> I need it to continue doing this, but I need it to load with a different module option
<rufsketch1> specifically
<rufsketch1> cx23885 card=3
<rufsketch1> how do I change what option a kernel module gets loaded with?
<BluesKaj> rufsketch1. is that a sound card ?
<rufsketch1> BluesKaj, Video Capture Card
<BluesKaj> rufsketch1. tv tuner as well ?
<rufsketch1> BluesKaj, yes. But only using it for video capture.
<BluesKaj> ok'
<genii> echo "cx23885 card=3" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<rufsketch1> genii, I've had no luck with setting the option in /etc/modules
<BluesKaj> usually default is card=0 , rufsketch1 , but setting it up is out of my scope , not sure which config . does your capture card show up as a device in multimedia > audio & video settings ?
<BluesKaj> rufsketch1.^
<rufsketch1> BluesKaj, it shows up only if I set it as card=3
<genii> rufsketch1: In that case you'll need to make udev entries.
<rufsketch1> genii, where can I find info on how to do that?
<BluesKaj> ok rufsketch1 I leave you in good hands , gotta go , stuff to do .
<genii> rufsketch1: I can help if you don't mind lag, I'm running back and forth from my computer all the time. The basic idea: Find the udev rule in /lib/udev/rules.d/  that already covers your piece of hardware, or where it can be added. Copy that rule into /etc/udev/rules.d/  and then edit it to your liking
<rufsketch1> BluesKaj, alright. thanks
<georgelappies> hi all, thanks for 13.10 it is looking awesome! :)
<rufsketch1> genii, I don't mind lag too much. Alright. Trying it out
<rufsketch1> oh yeah, what are the major changes in 13.10? I've been meaning to try it
<georgelappies> just a quick question though, is anybody else having an issue with Choqok not getting any feeds from Twitter?
<rufsketch1> genii, none of the files in /lib/udev/rules.d seem to even contain anything with cx23885 in them. Or even just cx, for that matter.
<genii> rufsketch1: What interface does it use? eg: USB, PCI, CardBus or ExpressCard, etc
<rufsketch1> genii, pci-express
<georgelappies> hotot-qt seems to working ok for twitter though, will use that then
<genii> rufsketch1: What devicename under /dev/  is it currently getting?
<genii> Meh, they need me for an extended bit here.
<rufsketch1> genii, it's either /dev/video0
<rufsketch1> or /dev/v4l
<rufsketch1> oh
<genii> rufsketch1: I'm currently looking at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2050860 which you might find useful as a starting point. to find the comparable info as he has there from udevadm, you can do:  udevadm info /dev/video0
<rufsketch1> v4l is a directory
<nober> hi all.  I just upgraded my kubuntu installation and now the GUI won't boot.  It gets stuck on a screen where my keybaord is echoed.  I can switch TTYs for term access though.  Any ideas?
<genii> rufsketch1: I'll be back at computer in 10-15 minutes
<rufsketch1> genii, under v4l are pci-0000:03:00.0-video-index0  pci-0000:03:00.0-video-index1
<rufsketch1> genii, alright, will look at the thread
<rufsketch1> genii, thanks
<bjrohan> After doing some searching I installed Jack retasking to get my HP envy with Beats working again with 13.10 upgrade. After retasking, I can get my speakers working, however pulseaudio doesn't control anyting, my keyboard keys don't work, only alsa mizer works for controlling volume
<bjrohan> any thoughts
<rufsketch1> genii, udevadm info /dev/video0 returns "missing option"
<yuradoc> Hello
<wissam> hi
<yuradoc> after updato to 13.10 i have a bug when resume from sleep mode
<wissam> stupid question :why using new network manager in kubuntu 13.10 ? why it is better the old one ?
<yuradoc> it's shows login dialog and mouse pointer active few second, then pc hangs out
<genii> rufsketch1: Back. It occurs to me there is a simpler way also, using instead a conf file in /etc/modprobe.d/    eg: make a file with: options cx23885 card=3             ..inside, and then save it as something like /etc/modprobe.d/cx23885.conf
<bjrohan> HELP with audio since upgrading to 13.10. I have an HP envy with beats audio. I have been trying to get this to work, using config files and lastly the hdajackretask. I can only get my laptop speakers to play after i hook up to HDMI out, then remove the HDMI cable
<muh2000> anyone having issues with akonadi since 13.10 ?
<muh2000> i cannot start akonadi anymore :(
<jamesbong> hi
<jamesbong> i have kubuntu installed, 2nd hard disk holds /srv and /tmp partitions, now i want to move those to the first one and install windows on the 2nd. how do i move the mount points? just edit fstab?
<jamesbong> i want to get rid of /srv partition and move /tmp just to the root partition (without having a separate partition)
<genii> jamesbong: sudo mkdir /srv1 && sudo mount -o remount,ro /srv && sudo cp -arpv /srv/* /srv1 && sudo umount /srv && sudo mv /srv1 /srv   ...same idea applies to /tmp
<Programmer_> for some reason my application launcher doesnt show my apps. it says i dont have any, when i know for a fact i do
<przemek> hello guys how to check by this dd if=/dev/zero of=iotest bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
<przemek> disk  /dev/sdb
<przemek> coz I see this command check only /dev/sda
<Schrodinger`Cat> przemek, do you know what you are doing with this command ? :)
<przemek> yes i know
<przemek> i create big file
<przemek> Schrodinger`Cat: big empty file :)
<przemek> this command is very usfeful to check transfer disk like hdparm as well
<tsimpson> not empty, full
<tsimpson> (of zeros)
<przemek> yes sorry
<tsimpson> it creates a file in the current directory, so it'd check whatever disk the current directory is located on
<przemek> tsimpson: so this command create the file only where the system is installed or on both my disk?
<tsimpson> it creates the file in whatever directory you run the command from
<przemek> ahh
<przemek> o my god
<przemek> thank you very much
<przemek> you are the staret
<tsimpson> :)
<przemek> feel stupid now
<przemek> thanks tsimpson :)
<tsimpson> no problem
<Schrodinger`Cat> przemek, dont feel stupid, it's when you don't ask question that you can become stupid :)
<przemek> true :)
<Schrodinger`Cat> przemek, but reading the man page of dd command can be very helpful ^^
<przemek> i will do it asap
<Schrodinger`Cat> to understand why dd is creating a file in the current directory
<Schrodinger`Cat> przemek, you are on kubuntu 13.10 ? fresh install?
<przemek> 12.04.03
<Schrodinger`Cat> nice version
<przemek> only version I could instal on the sick asus UEFI board
<frosted> Hi guys I need some help, my kubuntu is just stuck on the kubuntu logo. it goes to grub and then the logo and thats where it stays.
<frosted> I've done a fsck , and dpkg still didn't fix it.
<frosted> anyone ?
<xanax`> hello
<xanax`> is it true that Kubuntu will feature Wayland and not Mir ?
<genii> xanax`: http://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/26/kubuntu-wont-be-switching-mir-or-xmir
<xanax`> thank you
<genii> frosted: How long have you let it sit like that before? If it finds no network then it usually waits one minute, then an additional minute (on top of usual load time)
<frosted> been 8 mintues.
<genii> Yeah that's definitely too long.
<frosted> it has network, I can go to advance functions and turn networking on and it will be able to do the dpkg check,
<frosted> and its on a ssd
<frosted> wayyyyyy too long
<genii> frosted: You can still boot to the recovery boot?
<frosted> yea I can
<frosted> it accepts the ctrl alt delete command, takes a little while, but it will reboot
<genii> frosted: What login manager are you using? ( kdm, lightdm-kde-greeter, or some other )
<frosted> genii, by recovery boot you mean the advanced options for kubuntu gnu/linux ?
<frosted> kdm
<frosted> the default on on kbuuntu
<frosted> kubuntu *
<Fa_1> default is lightdm
<genii> frosted: Default should be lightdm-kde-greeter... I'd suggest boot to recovery and choose root prompt, do mount -o remount,rw -a    ...and then start up network with: ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0     (assuming a wired connection here). and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade  . Additionally to make sure the default login is correct by: apt-get install lightdm-kde-greeter     ...and then: shutdown -r now    ..to reboot and see if it takes
<genii> Fa_1: If it was continuously upgraded from before, might still be kdm
<frosted> wont I have to uninstall the amd ati driver first before I do a dist-upgrade ?
<genii> frosted: Also, did you recently mess with the video drivers?
<frosted> nope, been working fine,
<genii> frosted: Nah, the dist-upgrade doesn't care about those. Unless you've manually installed instead of using the DKMS way where it will rebuild after every kernel update
<Fa_1> wasnt it that kdm is broken in 13.10?
<frosted> I had to manually install the propriety driver
<genii> Fa_1: Yes, that's why i asked about his default login manager :)
<frosted> i'm  still on 13.04
<Fa_1> ok :)
<genii> frosted: OK, so in this particular case you will want to remove it, then reinstall after you get back to a working desktop
<genii> Work needs me, away 10-12 minutes
<frosted> Thanx let me try.
<frosted> i need some help with the rw -a ??
<frosted> says rw not found
<frosted> and mount -o
<lordievader> frosted: With the -o you can pass mount options to mount, the mount options in this case are "remount" and "rw".
<frosted> it cant find rw
<genii> frosted: Need the -o for remount,rw     and -a for "mount all". I may have the syntax messed up. Could be something more like: mount -a -o remount,rw
<genii> frosted: no space after the comma
<lordievader> or "...-o remount -o rw.."
<frosted> genii, okay what are the commands, since if I type " mount -o remount" it just gives me mounts quick help
<frosted> and rw isn't found '
<genii> frosted: You're forgetting the -a for "mount all mounts speficied in fstab"
<frosted> so should it be "mount -a remount " ?
<genii> my boss is getting impatient with me.
<frosted> sorry
<genii> frosted: mount -a -o remount,rw
<genii> back shortly , MUST work right now
<frosted> workied
<JMichaelX> anyone else getting 2 error dialogs every time they boot up?
<lordievader> JMichaelX: What error dialogs?
<frosted> omw why is it still read only file system -.-
<JMichaelX> lordievader: they don't say much... just that there has been a system error, and do you want to report it. they do not indicate in any way whatthe error relates to. i have this on 2 machines
<lordievader> frosted: What kind of filesystem are we talking about anyway?
<lordievader> JMichaelX: Do you also have Unity installed?
<frosted> ext4 the command should be mount -o remount,rw /
<frosted> wow removing the proprietary driver solved the problem, omw, and I just did an update.
<genii> frosted: The filesystem will still report it's mounted as read-only because the mtab file remains unwritable until after the filesystem has already been remounted, but it should actually be really mounted with read-write after the command completes successfully.
<JMichaelX> lordievader: no. neither machine has ever had unity installed.
<rodnice> After distro update, Muon keeps... wait... did Muon Software Center just become Muon Discover in the latest version of Kubuntu?
<frosted> genii,  I had to change the command then it worked. I have booted into the desktop. removed the proprietary fglrx driver solved it.
<lordievader> JMichaelX: Hmm, that is annoying. An error message that does not say what the error is.. :(
<frosted> I just did an update last night not a dist-upgrade.
<JMichaelX> lordievader: one or both did have gnome installed, but that has been several years ago.
<genii> frosted: Good to see you're back up and running.
<frosted> what would be better , a dist-upgrade or download new version and reinstall ?
<JMichaelX> lordievader: yea, they are not helpful at all. they also do not really seem like typical KDE dialogs
<frosted> I take it the open source drivers are better than the proprietary ones? Lol only on kubuntu does the open-source driver say that my gpu isnt supported. which is odd.
<lordievader> JMichaelX: Makes you wonder if it is KDE then...
<lordievader> frosted: For 3d stuff it is usually the other way around.
<frosted> genii, thanx for the help, sorry if I got you in trouble.
<JMichaelX> lordievader: yes, it does. there is probably still some gnome cruft lying about on these things... although i have tried to clean that out. who knows..
<frosted> lordievader, so the proprietary are better then for 3d ?
<genii> frosted: A little but my boss is actually pretty cool. After all he lets me hang out here all day, so long as i get my work done.
<frosted> genii, that is cool haha.
<lordievader> frosted: That is my opinion at least, the closed-source ones also seem a bit more stable if you ask me.
<lordievader> genii: :)
<frosted> lordievader, but everytime you upgrade you need to uninstall if a xserver package it upgrade, or if you do a dist-upgrade.
<frosted> This dist-upgrade might take a while onlt getting 108kbs
<frosted> only *
<lordievader> frosted: What? You mean that the driver breaks? Only if you installed it manually and you do a kernel update.
<frosted> lordievader, yea I had to install it manually
<lordievader> frosted: Jup then it breaks when you do a kernel update, lovely eh?
<frosted> lordievader, messed up if you ask me
<frosted> wait i installed the fglrx and fglrx-amdcccle which is the proprietary using synaptic and i got gpu not support, but when I do a manual install its fine.
<frosted> worked fine in lmde as well.
<lordievader> frosted: Different versions of fglrx?
<frosted> there i installed it from synaptic and it worked perfectly just amarok didnt work so well.
<frosted> lordievader, might have been. not sure.
<frosted> lordievader, in synaptic the version reads 2:13.101-ubuntu3, and the one I downloaded from the amd website is 13-4
<frosted> so not sure what version the synaptic really is.
<lordievader> frosted: This page doens't help much in determining which one is newer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/fglrx-installer-updates/2:13.101-0ubuntu3
<lordievader> Hmm code name for 14.04 is Trusty Tahr, not sure if I like it... Let's see if the repo is already available.
<alesan> hi
<alesan> I updated to Kubuntu 13.10 but now my task bar is diffrent in color
<alesan> it is much lighter: how can I go back to the pre-update colors?
<alesan> it seems the rest stayed about the same
<frosted> how do I get the distrobution upgrade dialog ?
<frosted> Its gone, and I need to run it again.,
<lordievader> frosted: What version are you running?
<frosted> and dist-upgade wont work
<frosted> 13.04
<frosted> I want to upgrade to 13.10
<lordievader> frosted: sudo do-release-upgrade
<frosted> I need to remember that command dam .
<frosted> Running it through terminal is better or not ?
<lordievader> frosted: It is a personal preference, not sure if it is better or not.
<frosted> well you can see more of what is going on when its run in konsole
<lordievader> frosted: You can probably also see that in a gui with a bit of clicking.
<frosted> not so much detail haha
<F41l> Alright so... day 3 of being unable to install Kubuntu 13.10 onto my system. The install CD does terrible things graphically, and distro upgrade from commandline worked, but wont boot up with kernel 3.11, only 3.8 from my previous 13.04 install.
<F41l> Running AMD FX8150, dual 7970 crossfire
<frosted> F41l,  did you do a manual install of the gpu drivers >
<F41l> frosted: I did, as one attempt to get it working.
<F41l> Though even the installation DVD has this issue, when I was going to give up and just reformat.
<frosted> You need to uninstall it if you doing a dist-upgrad or release upgrade or even if an update touches any xserver packages.
<frosted> Even the dvd ?
<F41l> When I did the distro upgrade, I did not have the drivers installed
<frosted> is your dvd okay ? not missing a file ?
<F41l> 3 copies of it
<F41l> all individually downloaded and hashed
<F41l> burned with different computers
<F41l> same issue
<F41l> Kernel 3.11 doesn't like my system for shit.
<frosted> ish, and i'm upgrading now;.
<F41l> I have the system booting to 3.8 kernel into 13.10 kubuntu
<F41l> but things aren't optimum as you can imagine.
<F41l> kind of behaving weirdly using 13.04's kernel
<hellslinger> can anyone tell me where the kde digital-clock applet files are located?
<frosted> F41l, I have no idea then.
<F41l> Me either....
<frosted> Maybe some of the other guys when they read this will help
<F41l> Less the install DVD doesn't like Radeon 7970s?
<F41l> or kernel 3.11, for that matter.
<F41l> It hangs in recovery mode with that kernel as well.
<frosted> google the support for the gpu ?
<frosted> although it should be an issue
<F41l> works just fine in 3.8, no idea what would cause this lol
<F41l> I'm stuck not using 13.10, so I gotta reformat to 13.04 tonight when I get home :P
<frosted> That sucks
<frosted> I have 2 hours to go for the 800 meg downloaded
<vbgunz> the last message I get during bootup with the latest kernel is "switched to clocksource tsc"
<vbgunz> then the keyboard itself becomes unresponsive
<F41l> frosted: 2 hours for 800megs? Cripes. I have 100mbit pipe ;P
<frosted> F41l, I have 100kbs
<F41l> ow
<F41l> my cellphone gets 14mbit from ATT lol
<F41l> that sucks
<frosted> I get 5mbs on my phone.
<Husar> Hi, in new Kubuntu 13.10 Network Manager and Muon Shit sucks for all, or just for me?
<IdleOne> Husar: keep the language clean please
<wxl> Husar: never use it. apt-get mo betta ;)
<valorie> Husar: I like the new nm
<valorie> clean, simple, and Just Works
<Husar> valorie: i like it too, but can not connect to my vpn with new one
<Husar> no JUST NOT WORKS
<valorie> if you don't like Muon, there are lots of other choices
<Husar> i have more crashes with 13.10 in one day than last year with prevoius
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> perhaps it's time to rename your .kde folder?
<Husar> i can not add openvpn configuration. always freeze
<valorie> when logged out
<valorie> Husar: was this a clean install, or upgrade?
<Husar> clean install
<valorie> if clean install, ignore what I just said
<valorie> sorry, I should have asked first before saying that
<Husar> I like Kubuntu mutch, always new software and all easy.
<Husar> But 13.10 just hate.
<valorie> :(
<valorie> there are other network managers as well
<Husar> valorie: but this require time...
<valorie> WicD I've used in the past when I was having problems
<valorie> Husar: before trying that, please look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager
<valorie> perhaps you need the plugin
<valorie> although you would think this would be suggested
 * valorie has never worked with a vpn
<Husar> sorry, have no time for this
<Husar> but thanks for help
<valorie> how much time does it take to sudo apt-get install a plugin?
<Husar> i have installed plugins
<valorie> ok
<d353r7f0x> is anyone else having trouble installing nvidia 319.60 drivers on 13.10?
#kubuntu 2013-10-19
<d353r7f0x> is anyone else having trouble installing nvidia 319.60 drivers on 13.10?
<d353r7f0x> any one know how to fix "bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.11.1.0-12-generic" installing nvidia drivers 319.60?
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i just recently upgraded to 13.10, in 13.04 i was printing things to the brother mfc-j435w inkjet i have without issue...but what i had to do to get it working was install ia32-libs first (and all the libraries it pulled in), or printing would fail silently...13.10 doesn't seem to have an ia32-libs package to install at all, does anyone know how I might find out what libraries the...
<arthurfiggis> ...drivers need?
<ablyss> arthurfiggis, maybe try TurboPrint
<ablyss> it solved all my printing issues
<arthurfiggis> hmm...i've not heard of that before but i'll have to give it a try, thanks :)
<ablyss> yeah, i can't say enough about it.  I really think it's one of my top 3 most have linux programs.
<ablyss> most/must
<ablyss> printing speeds increased by 10000000x
<scorpion19> hi, how is behaving 13.10 so far?
<scorpion19> im new on this kubuntu OS since ubuntu with unity is a bit....i dont know but i dont like it....but KDE its good so far
<scorpion19> a friend told me that a new version is out so  i would like to try it
<scorpion19> XD
<Addle> Upgrade from mint to kubuntu went fine, except I had to make it boot the DVD in legacy mode, My partitions are legacy, and it locked up on a black screen until I booted the DVD without EFI. Might be good if that was mentioned in install notes or something. Anyways, yay, on Kubuntu! :)
<Addle> Congratulations on the new release!
<LeeJunFan> I should have been running 13.10 before release so I could submit bugs. Damn! What a nightmare this is turning out to be. Installer doesn't do luks, /home btrfs won't mount, new network manager means all my 50+ wifi configs are worthless, X screen is wider than my display :(
<valorie> LeeJunFan: bug reports are still wanted, and needed
<valorie> of course the more pre-release testing the better, but now is a great time to report bugs
<LeeJunFan> Yeah. I'll get to them. I just wish I had earlier.
<valorie> if they are fixed, they might even be backported
<valorie> also, next release is an LTS, so polish, polish, polish is what's needed
<gits1225> Is this update safe? http://i.imgur.com/g2Y1L8q.png
<JMichaelX> gits1225: what update is that?
<gits1225> JMichaelX, the latest?
<JMichaelX> gits1225: the upgrade to saucy?
<gits1225> No. 12.04 LTS
<JMichaelX> ahh
<gits1225> So ... is it a safe update?
<gits1225> Looks like it'll end my 1 1/2 years of LTS run
<valorie> gits1225: I had the same situation in 12.04 I think it was
<valorie> just had to re-add kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> still, sorta scary, and it shouldn't happen
<lordievader> Good morning.
<captain_haddock> Where has the "unify outputs" option gone in the display configuration screen in Saucy?
<MarkusS> kubuntu did an update to 13.10 - and the updater is frozen at 72% - current step is post install for tex-common (which failed and did open the browser to report a bug)..... the updater hangs for some minutes now - shall I restart or shall I create a backup of my data now?
<lordievader> MarkusS: A backup is allways a good idea, preferably before the upgrade.
<MarkusS> ;)
<MarkusS> too late now - I do it anyway as the updater is still frozen
<captain_haddock> Where has the "unify outputs" option gone in the display configuration screen in Saucy?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<gits1225> So ... is this update safe? http://i.imgur.com/g2Y1L8q.png
<przemek> hello gentelmans , do you know any good Linux programs to test HDD drivers - I'm using smartctl and hdparm to check errors and correct speed , do you know other programs?
<BluesKaj> gits1225., as long as kubuntu-desktop gets reinstalled after the other upgrades are finished
<gits1225> BluesKaj: This is an update for 12.04 LTS. This is not an upgrade.
<BluesKaj> gits1225. updates don't install anything .but upgrades make changes to existing packages which are called upgrades
<Joe______> Good Afternoon
<BluesKaj> hey Joe______
<Joe______> Hello,
<Guest2471> hello
<brunot> I upgraded yesterday to kubuntu 13.10 from 13.04, and now firefox and thunderbird won't start
<brunot> I get the following error : GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<brunot> no window appears, and nothing more happens
<brunot> hello
<BluesKaj> brunot. have you run an update and upgrade since the new install ?
<hxka> Hello, during the upgrade to saucy relese upgrader suggested to remove appmenu-gtk as "deprecated" and now I don't have appmenu support in gtk apps (duh). Installing that package from raring didn't seem to help. What gives?
<brunot> <BluesKaj yes I did. I also tried a fresh install of 13.10 on another drive, I get the same message with firefox only, but in that case firefox runs
<sylvan-caecili> hello, I'm trying to get bumblebee up and running on my new Ascer Aspire V5-573G with fresh installed kubuntu 13.10, it has a nvidia GeForce GT750M. I installed bumblebee and nvidia-319 through apt-get. after a restart I tried optirun xeyes and got the following result: http://pastebin.com/ewv9tN2K . my uname -a Linux caecili 3.11.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 9 16:20:46 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sylvan-caecili> anyone an idea?
<BluesKaj> sylvan-caecili. http://askubuntu.com/questions/288581/how-to-install-nvidia-319-12-driver-on-an-optimus-system
<sylvan-caecili> i've checked 2 out of 3 dependencies, Xorg > 1.13 (xserver-xorg-core 2:1.14.3-3ubuntu2 ) and xrandr >= 1.4.0 (xrandr program version 1.4.0). how do I check this kernel dependency CONFIG_DRM enabled?
<sylvan-caecili> BluesKaj. have you got any other ideas?
<muh2000> what does kcmshell4 and why is it needed by adobe flash?
<BluesKaj> sylvan-caecili. is the direct rendering (CONFIG_DRM) dependency missing or do you just have a concern about it ?
<sylvan-caecili> BluesKaj. was concerned about it, because it was mentioned in your link. got the tip with runnung cat /boot/config-3.11.0-12-generic | grep CONFIG_DRM= and it reported CONFIG_DRM=m so i think it should be okay
<BluesKaj> sylvan-caecili. I think it's part of the mesalibs/opengl package and required for some desktop effects etc
<sylvan-caecili> BluesKaj. do you know anything about the error, that is coming when i start a program with optirun? /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglamoregl.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_tls_Context
<sylvan-caecili> i can't find anything usefull
<BluesKaj> sylvan-caecili. optirun has been be replaced by primus according to the description in muon , it's meant to run alongside Bumblebee
<BluesKaj> correction: not replaced by , but dropin replacement ... probly to accommodate newer hardware
<sylvan-caecili> can run primusrun xeyes, but not primusrun glxinfo
<BluesKaj> sylvan-caecili. install mesa-utils for glxinfo
<hdnet> olá tem alguem br ai para me ajudar em um probleminha?
<BluesKaj> !pt | hdnet
<ubottu> hdnet: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Fruit> ubottu is a girl? cute :)
<ubottu> Fruit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<__dan__> Hi guys, congratulations on 13.10 :) I'm considering doing an upgrade, but I see an upgrade bug to do with network management listed in the release notes ... Is this a show stopper or easy to work around? Cheers :)
<Fruit> is it a known bug that kubuntu can't be installed by dd'ing it to an USB stick? normal ubuntu works this way
<__dan__> Fruit: I just always use unetbootin
<Fruit> unetbootin creates unnecessary wear on my usb flash and is slower too
<Fruit> oh nm ubuntu 13.10 has the same problem
<Fruit> it seems /dev/sr0 is hardcoded somewhere
<__dan__> do it once and save the dd image :)
<Fruit> tough luck running it from your second cd/dvd drive then
<Fruit> annoying, this used to work just fine in 12.04
<__dan__> booting linux from cd / usb has always been a bit of a hack though in my experience, probably more to do with the multitude of dodgy BIOS etc out there
<__dan__> no disrespect to H. Peter Anvin ;)
<Fruit> yeah I maintain a bootable cd/usb image at work for our custom debian installer. I'm painfully aware of the hacks :)
<__dan__> is it pretty quiet in here at the moment? wanted an answer to my question above but in no rush :)
<__dan__> isn't debian wheezy one of those you can just dd the ISO to USB?
<__dan__> tbh I have never tried that with any distro except freebsd
<Fruit> could be. it's a simple matter of running isohybrid on the iso image
<Fruit> and kubuntu's image boots just fine, the kernel is loaded.
<Fruit> it's just that the initrd subsequently keeps trying to mount /dev/sr0 to do the rest
<Fruit> instead of just finding the filesystem by label as it used to
<hdnet> obrigado ubottu
<Fruit> easily reproducible with ‘kvm -m 1024 kubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64.iso’
<netQt> Hello all. I have a problem, and don't know how to solve, please heeelp.
<lordievader> !ask | netQt
<ubottu> netQt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<netQt> My kubuntu was recognizing 2 monitors in my laptop, and I turned off vga1
<netQt> so now I get black screen
<netQt> how I turn it on again?
<netQt> I can login with alt+ ctrl + f1
<__dan__> that's odd because on my laptop anyway, the internal screen is LVDS1
<lordievader> netQt: Do you get a black screen on both monitors?
<__dan__> not sure how to fix that one though sorry, you might have to wait for someone smarter, I'm only here to get some info on the apparent network management bug during upgrade from 13.04 -> 13.10
<netQt> the thing is I have one monitor, and it's black, is it possible to move screen to the next part?
<netQt> I could login in guest account and correct monitors, but how to keep this correct settings form my user?
<lordievader> netQt: But you are logged in? You could try to turn it on from a tty. vga1 is the identifier of your screen?
<netQt> yes, how can I do that?
<lordievader> netQt: Log into the gui. Then change to a tty, login there and run "export DISPLAY=:0&&xrandr" if it works you get a listing of connected displays, does "vga1"
<lordievader> Does vga1 have a list of resolutions underneath?
<netQt> lordievader: should I run that script when login with ctrl + alt + f1?
<lordievader> netQt: Yes you should run those commands from a tty.
<Guest6740> hi, i just installed kubuntu and I can't connect to the internet it says "ip configuration was unavailable"
<netQt> lordievader: sorry, but is there a way to correct it from guest account? because I can login there. In guest account everything is ok
<Guest6740> is there an offline fix for this? People are suggesting to tether your phone and do an upgrade over the then eth0 channel, but I don't have a phone to tether
<lordievader> netQt: What does the command return?
<netQt> lordievader: I have to restart computer to login into my account to try
<Guest6740> i have this error message in dmesg: type=1400 audit: apparmor="DENIED" operation="connect" parent=1712 profile="/usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action" name="/run/dbus/system-bus-socket" pid=1742 comm="nm-dhcp-client." requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<Guest6740> which i guess is related.. the card seems to work, i can see it connecting in the router and the router, accepting the authentication and sending out an ack to it
<lordievader> netQt: Why? Are you using a different os or something? Anyhow to turn the display on again you would need to do something like this "xrandr --output vga1 --auto". However I've seen cases where xrandr refuses to work from a tty, so that is why I wanted to know if it return a list of displays. And to answer your question about the gues account, this will/should not do, the guest account has no rw access to your files.
<BluesKaj> Guest6740. run ifconfig
<__dan__> Guest6740: you could maybe try opening a terminal and running the DHCP client manually
<__dan__> kaddi: eg. sudo dhclient wlan0
<kaddi> BluesKaj what do you want from ifconfig?
<lordievader> !pm | netQt
<ubottu> netQt: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<n8w> hey
<kaddi> __dan__ that didn't help, i got the same error message as before
<lordievader> netQt: I was afraid of that, you did prepend the "export DISPLAY=:0"?
<BluesKaj> Guest48686. we need to see if you have an assigned innet address your pc IP
<kaddi> BluesKaji did run ifconfig, the only thing that jumps to eye is that it only seems to have an ipv6 ip, not an ipv4 one
<kaddi> (i changed my name so it's easier to recognize me)
<n8w> after i lock my screen, there is now way i can log back in...the entire login window is missing. Kubuntu 13.10
<n8w> anyone else experiencing the same?
<kaddi> BluesKaj I've set the ipv4 dhcp to automatic and the ipv6 to ignored, but still didn't get an ipv4 address
<BluesKaj> kaddi. ok good , do you have an IP
<netQt> if I run only export DISPLAY=:0 it says nothing
<BluesKaj> kaddi. try , sudo dhclient eth0
<netQt> but with &&xrandr says cant open display :0
<lordievader> netQt: It shouldn't it sets a variable of where the display is, does xrandr work after that? (And you did login to the gui right?)
<kaddi> BluesKaj should it say anything or just run? Should I try reconnecting to the network?
<BluesKaj> kaddi. , make sure your ethernet is connected
<kaddi> BluesKaj i don't have ethernet
<__dan__> kaddi: it should come up with a bunch of stuff basically saying you got an ip address
<kaddi> i was talking about wifi
<__dan__> kaddi: when i asked you to run sudo dhclient wlan0 before, what happened?
<netQt> lordievader: sorry, didn't understand your question. I'm now in guest account
<kaddi> it just ran, said nothing
<kaddi> i tried to connect while the dhclient ran, but that didn't do anything either
<lordievader> netQt: First you login to lightdm with the account that has the problem, then you switch over to the tty and run those xrandr commands again.
<netQt> lordievader: ok, I will do that now
<__dan__> the original error message you posted here reads to me as "apparmor blocked network management from getting an IP address via dhclient" but when you run it manually as root it's surprising you aren't seeing anything
<BluesKaj> kaddi. wifi should have been mentioned at the outset
<kaddi> you wanna know what's even weirder? I was connecting fine over wifi from the live-usb before installing. But now it's not working
<kaddi> BluesKaj: sorry my bad. can't believe I forgot something as basic as that :/
<BluesKaj> kadd which wifi chip?
<BluesKaj> kaddi.^
<kaddi> intel 7260
<kaddi> intel corporation wireless 7260 (rev 6b)
 * __dan__ thinks with these network issues he will stick with 13.04 a bit longer :P
<__dan__> was quite looking forward to the upgrade but can't afford for this system to have any problems right now
<kaddi> i also had a very weird issue with grub... apparently the grub.cfg got created in ($root)/EFI/kubuntu, but the prefix was pointing to ($root)/EFI/ubuntu
<netQt> lordievader: Thaaank You, just saved MY LIFE!!!!! Thank you so much!!!!
<kaddi> but that got fixed, luckily, by creating a grub.cfg in ubuntu pointing to the one in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> kaddi. sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<lordievader> netQt: No problem.
<kaddi> BluesKaj, __dan__ the networkmanager gives me "ip configuration is unavailable", in case that helps any more than the dmesg extract
<BluesKaj> kaddi. read above
<kaddi> BluesKaj i get no return again.. just like with the dhclient
<__dan__> kaddi: not really mate, I'm still confused why sudo dhclient wlan0 doesn't give you any output ... :/
<BluesKaj> kaddi that's good there were no errors and if the driver loads properly there's no output
<kaddi> ok :)
<__dan__> I'm waiting to see where BluesKaj is going with this haha :)
<BluesKaj> now try __dan__ 's suggestion
<kaddi> as said, I can see the laptop login on the router and the router confirming authentication from the machine. So I think the issue is somewhere further down the road
<kaddi> BluesKaj the sudo dhclient wlan0?
<BluesKaj> kaddi.yes
<BluesKaj> needed to load the driver first
<kaddi> how long should that normally take?
<kaddi> the dhclient, that is
<__dan__> seconds
<BluesKaj> not long just a sec oe 2
<kaddi> ok, it's taken longer and there's no output so far
<__dan__> but you should see some output regardless of whether it works or not
<kaddi> it's been running about 10seconds nwo
<__dan__> you should see stuff like "ISC Consortium DHCP" and "DHCPDISCOVER" bla bla bla at least if my memory serves
<kaddi> yeah, i just dhclient -help in another window to see what it outputs, but nothing is appesaring in the window where i typed sudo dhclient wlan9
<kaddi> wlan0 sorry
<kaddi> it's still running btw
<BluesKaj> kaddi. ok close the terminal to stop the essid search
<kaddi> ok
<BluesKaj> kaddi. sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , then run this , sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i essid
<kaddi> i get 5 essid among them my own wifi
<BluesKaj> kaddi. does network manager show them
<kaddi> yes
<__dan__> kaddi: if you have yet to run updates on that system it might be worth connecting with a cable to your router and running those first?
<BluesKaj> ok try to connect
<kaddi> BluesKaj but networkmanager shows more than those 5
<kaddi> ok
<BluesKaj> yeah but just connect to yours
<kaddi> it's taking a long time to connect..so it doesn't look good. :/
<kaddi> nope, still says "ip configuration is unavailable"
<BluesKaj> kaddi. after loading the driver may be a reboot would ahve worked
<kaddi> sorry "was" not "if"
<BluesKaj> have
<kaddi> is
<kaddi> i can't type.. so i should reboot now?
<chachan> hello guys!
<BluesKaj> kaddi. I don't know what else to do , unless others have some ideas
<kaddi> ok..i'm trying to avoid digging out the lan cable.. it's the only thing that's keeping me connected to you guys atm
<__dan__> sorry kaddi reading the man page for dhclient it seems it only outputs to syslog by default
<__dan__> would be worth looking at /var/log/syslog to see what the output was
<__dan__> kaddi: might also be worth seeing if dhclient is already running and kill it if so
<georgelappies> hi all, using  13.10 does anybody else see a black screen when trying to login. It does eventually log in but takes a lot longer when compared to KDE 4.10
<georgelappies> the black screen is directly after you entered your credentials
<thingol_> i have a strange problem : after upgrading to 13.10 i am only able to get a working kde environment if i boot from the recovery kernel. It seems like my nvidia drivers have troubles with kms. Anybody knows how i can solve or even troubleshoot this problem ?
<kaddi> __dan__ i've pasted it here.. wasn't quite sure how much of ti you need: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6264445/
<__dan__> kaddi: you could always try setting an IP address manually (sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0) as an example then (route add default gw 192.168.1.254) or whatever your network details are
<__dan__> kaddi: thx looking now
<__dan__> man it shouldnt be this hard to get stuff working :/
<BluesKaj> georgelappies. are you able to get a TTY ?  ctrl+alt+F1 to F6
<__dan__> kaddi: yeah DHCP is working but networkmanagement seems to be overriding it because apparmor is blocking it's communication with the dhclient, at least that's how I read it
<BluesKaj> intel wifi is usually reliable , right out of the box
<georgelappies> hi BluesKaj, the desktop eventually loads like after 3 seconds. The smooth transition from the login to the desktop is missing
<kaddi> it was also working during install.. that's what has me so surprised
<__dan__> indeed ... :(
<BluesKaj> georgelappies. which graphics card ?
<georgelappies> Nvidia Geforce 650 with opensource drivers
<__dan__> kaddi: you could try manually assigning the IP address using the GUI (192.168.2.107)
<georgelappies> BluesKaj: this isse was not present on KDE 4.10
<georgelappies> It is not a major issue just a small regression
<__dan__> kaddi: but to be honest if you haven't run updates on that machine yet I would connect via LAN cable and run those first, could save yourself a lot of messing about
<georgelappies> but we should strive to not have regression right ;)
<BluesKaj> no georgelappies , but if you graphics driver has dropped from a proprietary to the default then that could explain the delay
<kaddi> ha! setting it manually just now worked
<kaddi> thanks __dan__!
<__dan__> kaddi: cool haha glad it finally worked :) obviously not a long-term solution but will do for now I guess
<kaddi> yeah and it confirms that the problem is the dhcp\
<kaddi> still, gonna start by doing what you suggested and update :p
<__dan__> kaddi: yep the logs all pointed to that, it seems to be a problem with apparmor which I'm hoping will be fixed when you update
<BluesKaj> kaddi. did you ever reboot since our discussion about it ?
<kaddi> not sure.. i think so
<kaddi> yeah, didn't you sya i should reboot after loading the module?
<BluesKaj> updating and upgrading should always be recommended after a OS install, dunno why more ppl don'r do it
<__dan__> I'm not familiar with apparmor but if it's anything like selinux there are profiles for system components which can sometimes be inaccurate and cause legitimate activity to be blocked
<BluesKaj> kaddi. yes i did
<kaddi> Then I'm quite sure I did :P
<__dan__> hopefully this will be fine after you run updates but as I'm still on 13.04 I can't say for sure
<__dan__> this is what annoys me with desktop linux, it seems certain parts of the system keep being re-written over and over but never seem to become totally solid
<kaddi> 200MB of updates
<__dan__> bluetooth support is the prime example of this
<kaddi> it's gonna take a while
<kaddi> on the positive side: the live-usb had terrible issues with resolution and readability because of my high-res screen. Now that  it's isntalled everything seems to be working and scaling much more nicely
<__dan__> yeah to be honest the out-of-box experience with kubuntu is pretty poor
<__dan__> even if you've got half a clue what you're doing it can be daunting at first to set up a sane environment
<__dan__> I did an install of kubuntu 13.04 for an ex-girlfriend a few weeks back and something clearly went wrong because the default panel didn't appear - took a bit of messing to get that back to some level of normality
<__dan__> most people would just go "this is shit" and go back to windows, and who can blame them
<__dan__> maybe 2014 will be the year of the linux desktop :P haha
<kaddi> hehe
<pasjrwoctx> ERROR: Site kolab does not exist!
<pasjrwoctx> dpkg: error processing kolabd (--remove):
<pasjrwoctx>  subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<pasjrwoctx> invoke-rc.d: initscript kolabd, action "start" failed.
<pasjrwoctx> dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<pasjrwoctx>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 5
<pasjrwoctx> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBotK1> pasjrwoctx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pasjrwoctx>  kolabd
<__dan__> after failing to capitalise on windows vista, microsoft really gave desktop linux the best chance it will ever get while releasing windows 8 ...
<__dan__> pasjrwoctx: use pastebin ... read the channel topic please
<kaddi> haha
<pasjrwoctx> Help how do I fix this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6264561/
<kaddi> i must say though, i'm very impressed on how well kubuntu handles the touch screen
<kaddi> didn't expect that to work at all, but it does :)
<__dan__> pasjrwoctx: what did you do to get to that point? are we talking about a failed kolab install or something?
<BluesKaj> ubiquity has problems with HW recognition on some pcs and the problems are not easy track down
<__dan__> kaddi: never tried it on a touch screen, good to see the KDE guys are ahead of the game on that one, I remember reading about Plasma Active (or whatever it's called) and the efforts to make Calligra touchscreen capable, very cool stuff :)
<pasjrwoctx> _dan, trying an upgrade and keep getting this on two Kubuntu boxes, both running 13:10
<__dan__> pasjrwoctx: are you running kolab from their repositories?
<__dan__> (FYI I know nothing about kolab other than it's existance, looks pretty cool tho)
<pasjrwoctx> dan, I have no clue.  here is what happens on apt-get dist-upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/6264582/
<BluesKaj> is kolabd a ppa . pasjrwoctx ?
<BluesKaj> guess not :)
<pasjrwoctx> BluesKaj: I have no clue, I just have a stock install and update
<pasjrwoctx> I do not use it for anythng
<BluesKaj> pasjrwoctx. run , sudo dpkg --configure -a , and pastebin the output , if any.
<kaddi> xchat is based on gtk, right? there's no qt variation?
<BluesKaj> kaddi. try konverstion , a lot less messy than xchat
<BluesKaj> err konversation
<pasjrwoctx> there is no oupt put of sudo dpkg -configure -a
<BluesKaj> pas ok , have you ruin sudo apt-get -f install  ?
<BluesKaj> pasjrwoctx.^
<pasjrwoctx> sudo apt-get -f install also does nothing
<BluesKaj> no erroes ?
<BluesKaj> pasjrwoctx. unfortunately uninstalling the kolab apps  will take the whole kubuntu desktop with it , and there's no guarantee that purging will get rid of the config files
<captain_haddock> Where has the "unify outputs" option gone in the display configuration screen in Saucy?
<captain_haddock> I want both HDMI outputs to output the same thing. This was possible in the last LTS.
<pasjrwoctx> So how do I fix my install?
<wr3d> hi all
<wr3d> where can i find the kdm config file in Kubuntu 3.10?
<wr3d> i think it use to be in /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<lordievader> wr3d: Saucy uses lightdm instead of kdm.
<wr3d> oh okay
<wr3d> thank you!
<lordievader> wr3d: And the lightdm config files are in /etc/lightdm
<wr3d> thanks
<DrowKiroth> Hey everyone I need some help
<lordievader> !ask | DrowKiroth
<ubottu> DrowKiroth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DrowKiroth> I am trying to install cmake
<DrowKiroth> but cant seem to find it in the muno software manager
<DrowKiroth>  I have to use it to build some lib files for sfml
<DrowKiroth> ok sorryy
<lordievader> DrowKiroth: sudo apt-get install cmake (or rather sudo apt-get install build-essential)
<DrowKiroth> thanks is there something I can do to get my muno software manager to show more options
<lordievader> DrowKiroth: Don't know, haven't used Muon for ages.
<DrowKiroth> then where are you guys finding these list of packages at and knowing which ones to install
<lordievader> DrowKiroth: What list of packages? And "apt-cache" has a search function. Or if you want to know what file is in what package you can use "apt-file".
<DrowKiroth> I was just saying the packages in general and thanks for the feed back I am still new to linux and learning a ton
<Shura_> Hi
<Shura_> Can't start Akonadi on a fresh install of kubuntu 13.10.
<Shura_> Someone can help me ?
<DrowKiroth> One last question I ave a second monitor setup and connected to my laptop  but the refresh rate is just garbage  when using linux when using windows I have no issuess? Anyone got any ideas .
<lordievader> DrowKiroth: System Settings -> Display And Monitor -> And then the icon next to the star.
<DrowKiroth> Okay still no dice on the other window and its artifacts from moving a mouse and other windows around its acting like it doesn't want to refresh?
<lordievader> DrowKiroth: What resolution and refresh rate did you supply? Is this the native resolution of the monitor?
<DrowKiroth> checking
<DrowKiroth> THE MONITOR IS 720p WITH 60HZ and the settings I have are 1280x720 with 60 HZ refresh rate
<wr3d> after installing sound was working in Kubuntu, but restarting after updates disabled sound
<wr3d> i have an asus m5a97 motherboard with a Realtek enbeded soundcard
<Addle> Anyone managed to get kdeconnect to compile from the git sources?
<lordievader> Addle: Ask around in #kde, that is where the Arch and Gentoo guys hang out (well the part that runs KDE).
<Addle> Thanks, lordievader, I shall do that. :)
<BluesKaj> wr3d.which audio chip is listed in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> wr3d. type alsamixer into the terminal
<wr3d> BluesKaj: HDA ATI SB
<wr3d> it seems to change on reboot
<wr3d> doesn't stay on it
<wr3d> "Realtek ALC887-VD"
<BluesKaj> wr3d. ok , run this, cat /proc/asound/modules
<wr3d> BluesKaj: http://pastie.org/8414804
<wr3d> BluesKaj: does it have anything to do with indexing it correctly in alsa-base.conf?
<BluesKaj> Weasel[DK]. yes, but it could be autmuting is enabled, make sure it's disabled alsamixer
<BluesKaj> Weasel[DK]. ignore  that
<captain_haddock> Where has the "unify outputs" option gone in the display configuration screen in Saucy?
<captain_haddock> I want both HDMI outputs to output the same thing. This was possible in the last LTS.
<captain_haddock> Any idea, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> captain_haddock. I have just one hdmi out , so that option doesn't show up in the config scrn
<captain_haddock> BluesKaj: Thanks. In Saucy?
<BluesKaj> yes
<captain_haddock> What was it like for you in earlier versions?
<BluesKaj> exactly the same in raring . captain_haddock
<captain_haddock> Ah.
<captain_haddock> BluesKaj: I guess I should search for solutions for raring whatsitcalled.
<captain_haddock> Cheers.
<BluesKaj> captain_haddock. all i see is rotate , toggle primary output and display resolutions
<captain_haddock> BluesKaj: That's all I see as well (with two HDMIs).
<captain_haddock> BluesKaj: It used to look more like this in Precise: http://i.imgur.com/WaMYjVh.png
<captain_haddock> (There was also a "clone" option on this page.)
<BluesKaj> captain_haddock. asuming both hdmi's are connected to a monitor/device
<lordievader> captain_haddock: I believe I heard someone earlier in #kde answer to you that you could drag displays on top of eachother to enable clone output.
<captain_haddock> lordievader: Lordy! I totally missed that. That's brilliant. Lemme try!
<captain_haddock> Thanks mate.
<captain_haddock> BluesKaj: I actually had a dummy third HDMI option in Precise.
<captain_haddock> FWIW.
<BluesKaj> captain_haddock. nvidia graphics ?
<BluesKaj> bbl
<csn> I just upgraded to 13.10 and my wifi doesn't work.
<captain_haddock> BluesKaj: Intel
<captain_haddock> csn: "does not work" is not a particularly helpful description.
<csn> captain_haddock: Syslog says the DHCPv4 request is timing out. It worked fine before the upgrade.
<captain_haddock> csn: does it work fine if you manually assign an IP?
<csn> captain_haddock: I'm trying to - I'm not quite sure how to set up a manual IP.
<csn> captain_haddock: I can get it to connect to the network, but I don't have an Internet connection.
<captain_haddock> csn: can you see the network connections widget in your taskbar?
<csn> captain_haddock: Yes
<captain_haddock> csn: if you click it, there should be a couple of icons on a bar at the bottom of the pop-up. Click that to reach the "edit connections" app.
<captain_haddock> (All this stuff is about as intuitive as mud.)
<csn> captain_haddock: Got it. I'm in the "Edit connection" app.
<captain_haddock> csn: Can you take it from here?
<csn> captain_haddock: I'm not sure. I'm trying to use the syslog output from another computer that has connected via DHCP to set it up. I can't quite get it to work, though.
<csn> captain_haddock: Is my "nameserver" in syslog the same as the DNS server?
<captain_haddock> csn: I missed any replies that you made.
<captain_haddock> lordievader: BluesKaj: BTW, the stacking trick works a charm! Thanks :)
<csn> captain_haddock: I'm trying to get it set up. I'm not quite sure what all the things are. Is there a way to find settings from a valid connection and use them as a manual configuration?
<captain_haddock> csn: ifconfig will give you IP details.
<captain_haddock> csn: route -n will give you default gateway.
<captain_haddock> csn: If you are on a non-corporate network, you should be fine with using Google's public DNS addresses: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 .
<captain_haddock> That's all you will need.
<csn> captain_haddock: It says it connects, but I can't get internet connection.
<captain_haddock> captain_haddock: Run ifconfig on the problem system and pastebin the results.
<csn> captain_haddock: http://pastebin.com/fchUukpA
<csn> captain_haddock: output from sudo tail -f -n0 /var/log/syslog http://pastebin.com/ztt9XALm
<IppatsuMan> csn: I just joined, but I guess you have a problem with your wireless connection not working? Because I have the same problem on Kubuntu 13.10
<csn> IppatsuMan: Yup, you guessed it. I just upgraded to 13.10. My connection worked fine in 13.04.
<IppatsuMan> if that´s the case then this (german) post: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/kein-lan-und-wlan-1511/#post-6007337 links to this post: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=146261 and it looks like setting Ipv6 to ¨link-local¨ fixes it
<Addle> It seems kmix starts up before pulseaudio or something. I get the ALSA stuff in kmix, unless I restart it, whereas it then picks up the right sliders from pulseaudio. Anyone know of a workaround?
<IppatsuMan> I have to try it, I don´t know if it works
<captain_haddock> csn: There doesn't appear to be an IP address assigned.
<csn> captain_haddock: The IP address isn't assigned because the DHCP request times out.
<captain_haddock> csn: yes, so you're authenticated but not "connected" to the network yet.
<captain_haddock> csn: do you want to try manually assigning an address?
<IppatsuMan> well, I am going to try setting ipv6 to link-local, I´ll be back to report
<csn> captain_haddock: correct.
<captain_haddock> k
<captain_haddock> (if you want to manually assign it, pastebin ifconfig and route -n from a working connection.)
<csn> captain_haddock: http://pastebin.com/B36048ja
<captain_haddock> csn: You can try to set your IP to 10.0.0.32 , subnet mask to 255.255.255.0 , gateway to 10.0.0.1 and DNS servers to 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 .
<captain_haddock> (You can do this via the "edit connections" dialog.)
<csn> IppatsuMan: On mine, with IPv6 set to link-local, it connects to the network, but there's no internet connection.
<IppatsuMan> csn: exactly what I was going to say
<csn> IppatsuMan: So, no luck there :(
<IppatsuMan> apparently the DHCP client is still unable to get an address
<csn> captain_haddock: It claims it's connected, but internet doesn't work. Firefox stalls at "Looking up /website/"
<csn> I have a question over on AskUbuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/361495/kubuntu-13-10-wifi-doesnt-work-dhcp-timeout
<csn> That contains more info.
<Addle> csn: I had issues with that, though on beta 2, and I had apparmor messages in dmesg. Something to look for, though I think that was fixed. This fresh install doesn't have that issue.
<IppatsuMan> I´d say it´s an issue with NetworkManager and the dhcp client
<IppatsuMan> csn: I am sure it is not an hardware issue because I have a completely different wireless interface (Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235) and I have the same problem
<IppatsuMan> so we can rule out that
<IppatsuMan> I´d like to download the latest packages, update the live image then try again
<csn> addle: dmesg doesn't show anything unusual.
<Addle> Argh, this "kmix starting before pulseaudio" problem is getting irritating.
<templarian_> I have something that I'm not sure how to resolve, and some searching hasnt yielded anything yet
<templarian_> I don't have any minimize buttons :(
<IppatsuMan> csn: just to add to the problem: I booted the Live CD and installed all the released updates (except the unsupported ones) but that didn´t fix the problem
<Strav`> Hi! Anyone else having a "text contrast" issue on plasmoid button widgets when using a non-default color scheme (obsidian coast in my case)? (btw, #kde is dead atm so I'm asking here)
<csn> IppatsuMan: You used the 13.10 live CD?
<IppatsuMan> csn: yes, then I tetherd my phone to set up a connection (btw the connection worked perfectly) and downloaded all the available updates
<csn> IppatsuMan: Then it's definately something with 13.10. I have my PC connected via ethernet to my netbook, so all my updates are installed also. DHCP over ethernet works fine.
<csn> IppatsuMan: Did you try setting up a manual IP address? I tried, and it didn't work. I wonder if yours would do the same thing.
<IppatsuMan> csn: I can´t right now (I can´t kill my flatmates´ Internet connection)
<IppatsuMan> Not having a reliable connection manager makes this release useless to me, I need to find a fix
<csn> IppatsuMan: What do you mean? If you go into "Edit Connection", IPv4 tab, and change the method to Manual, you can set your own IP if you know your gateway, netmask, and DNS servers.
<csn> IppatsuMan: I tried configuring it the same as the Wifi connection on my netbook (different IP of course), but it still did't work.
<IppatsuMan> csn: well, I should disable the DHCP server on my router to be compliant (but I´d kill my flatmates´ connection). I can use Manual and set everything up and it could work
<IppatsuMan> I guess it´s worth a shot
<Addle> IppatsuMan: You should be able to add the static IP to the router and keep DHCP active.
<Addle> Oops, gone.
<IppatsuManLive> csn: setting up manually the connection works
<IppatsuManLive> I am using the live cd right now
<IppatsuManLive> I am using the IP that has been just assigned to my 13.04 installation (that works fine)
<csn> IppatsuManLive: That's odd. I tried, but the DNS server didn't work.
<IppatsuManLive> I am using 8.8.8.8 as DNS
<IppatsuManLive> I also set IPv6 to link local
<IppatsuManLive> and I put a check in the "IPv4 is required for this connection" checkbox (IPv4 tab in Network Manager)
<csn> IppatsuManLive: Thanks for the extra info. I don't think I had my IPv6 set to link-local. I'll try that now.
<IppatsuManLive> now that I think about it after installing the updates I did not restart the network-manager service
<IppatsuManLive> I'll try now
<IppatsuManLive> Ok, plasma-nm isn't very happy when networking is restarted
<csn> IppatsuManLive: So are you still succesfully connected via wifi & manual configuration?
<IppatsuManLive> csn: right now I am connected via phone tethering, but it worked via manual configuration
<IppatsuManLive> I booted my current installation of Ubuntu (Kubuntu 13.04 didn't work on my laptop), I copied all the settings, rebooted using the live CD and  set up the connection manually
<IppatsuManLive> I set IPv6 on "link-local" and checked the "IPv4 is required for this connection" checkbox
<csn> IppatsuManLive: I tried that, but something didn't work. I've got a kind of acceptable workaround for now, but I hope something gets fixed soon!
<IppatsuManLive> yup
<IppatsuManLive> I'll try using wicd
<IppatsuMan> wicd doesn´t work either (it also doesn´t work out of the box on Kubuntu)
<IppatsuMan> csn: did you post about your problem in any other place in addition to AskUbuntu so that I can follow up with your issue?
<csn> IppatsuMan: No, I didn't. Don't you have a StackExchange account?
<csn> IppatsuMan: I didn't post it anywhere else. Don't you have a StackExchange account?
<kaddi> i want to keep track of the temps in my laptop.. any utility you can recommned?
<hellslinger> does anyone know what package installs the digital-clock applet/widget?
<kaddi> the preinstalled one?
<Addle> kaddi: I have a plasma applet called "Hardware Temperature" I use to monitor it. That and lm-sensors.
<kaddi> ah yes, lm-sensors
<hellslinger> kaddi: yeah, I'd like to get the sourcecode
<kaddi> you could try using apt-file to do a reverse lookup, if i recall correctly
<kaddi> thanks Addle. lm-sensor was what i was looking for:)
<Addle> kaddi: Excellent, no prob :)
<hellslinger> kaddi: I tried that, but unfortunately there were no results
<csn> IppatsuMan: Did you find anything out?
#kubuntu 2013-10-20
<kaddi> is there a way to disable the touchpad while typing? i used to do this with a syndeamon command, but wanted to ask if there's an "official" way now?
<kaddi> gnome seems to have something in their system settings for it, that's why i'm asking
<Addle> kaddi: From what I gather, you might be able to do that from the synaptiks program.
<Addle> kaddi: Would be nice if that was in the system settings. Sounds like useful functionality to me!
<kaddi> syndeamon does it, you just need to set it up as a service for it, if you're interested :)
<kaddi> something like this: syndaemon -i 0.8 -K -R -t
<Addle> kaddi: I may do that on my friend's laptop. He has this huge and massively sensitive touchpad. I really hate that thing. :)
<kaddi> haha
<kaddi> you wouldn't happen to be familiar with the ROOT framework on ubuntu and now where it is installed upon installation through apt-get, would you?
<kaddi> i found the executable, but i need the libraries as well
<Addle> kaddi: No, sorry.
<valorie> if synaptiks is installed, it will show up in systemsettings
<valorie> Addle: ^^^
<Addle> valorie: Oh, thanks valorie. That's good to know for when I set that up on my friend's laptop. :)
<valorie> it might even be installed by default now
<valorie> was sorta non-worky there for awhile, but it seems stable and to work well now
<Addle> Sweet
<krise> Hello
<krise> i like to install droidpad 2 beta on my computer
<krise> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:w-shackleton/droidpad-daily
<krise> sudo apt-get update
<krise> sudo apt-get install droidpad
<krise> this commands wont work for me
<krise> what do i doo wrong ?
<JMichaelX> mocp - segmentation fault (core dumped)
<JMichaelX> !?!?!?!
<tsimpson> krise: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<krise> 13.10
<krise> tsimpson
<JMichaelX> is moc busted for anyone else?
<tsimpson> krise: the PPA  doesn't have packages for Saucy, only packages for Raring, Quantal, Precise, Oneiric, Natty, and Maverick
<krise> hm
<krise> is there any other good remote control app availabele?
<krise> mostly i need to use mousepad
<krise> or is there any other way to install it on my computer
<JMichaelX> i am also noticing 'skipping' while playing music.... nice
<dheeraj_> * dheeraj_ mnc
<tsimpson> krise: you could compile it yourself, or make your own PPA and build it for saucy, or contact the maintainer directly and ask them to make a saucy version
<krise> well, i dont know how to doo that, i try to contact them
<Addle> I often find ones for previous releases work ok. Could try using the raring version.
<Addle> krise: Try something like: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:w-shackleton/droid-daily raring main. I think that might do it. I've not yet tried it like that, but a variant of that should work.
<Addle> krise: Or add this to /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/w-shackleton/droidpad-daily/ubuntu raring main
<Addle> krise: ANd another identical line but with deb-src in front of it instead of just deb.
 * genii makes a note: Use at Own Risk!
<Addle> genii: Indeed :)
<Roey> hi
<Roey> is raid1 faster for reading?
<Roey> (I assume so)
<Roey> *faster than reading from one disk.
<sobczyk> hi, how to remove screen configuration from kde? I rotated my screen in kscreen, but now graphics driver fails
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> sobczyk: What do you get now? A black screen?
<sobczyk> lordievader: yes, I can switch to terminal though, and lightdm works fine, since the rotation is applied after I log in
<lordievader> sobczyk: Ok great, login. Get a black screen, change to a tty and run the following commands:
<lordievader> export DISPLAY=:0&&xrandr --output default --auto
<lordievader> And then change back to see if it has the correct result.
<sobczyk> lordievader: no (i have LVDS-0 no default) also tried --output LVDS-0 --rotate normal, but xrandr tells me "configure crtc 0 failed"
<darshan> hi everyone
<sobczyk> there must be some place where the config is saved since it remembers the geometry
<Shura_> Hi, Akonadi won't start on Kubuntu 13.10 (fresh install). Someone can help me ?
<lordievader> sobczyk: Let me see if I can find which one.
<lordievader> Hey darshan
<darshan> I accidentally removed the Telepaty icon from system tray, now i don't know how to put it back there
<lordievader> sobczyk: Cannot really find a file in .kde resonsible for this setting.
<lordievader> sobczyk: Never mind, I think I found it: ~/.kde/share/apps/kscreen/
<sobczyk> lordievader: thanks, removing that config file worked!
<darshan> ?
<kaddi> hi guys :)
<lordievader> Hey kaddi
<kaddi> I was here yesterday for my non-working internet.. then it worked nicely for about 12h and now I can get online agan.. but the issue seems to be somewhat different. I am connected to the network (according to kubuntu) but can't even ping the router, but I did get an IP from the router
<kaddi> i would need an idea how to start troubleshooting this
<lordievader> kaddi: Did you set a static ip?
<kaddi> originally yes. But I've removed it since. I've tried both with a static (non-occupied) IP and DHCP. result is the same
<kaddi> the IP I get from DHCP is not the same as the static one I set, so I think that much is workin
<kaddi> g
<lordievader> kaddi: So you do get an ip from your router? That is good. The adress you use for the gateway is also correct?
<kaddi> isn't that set by dhcp? It's the same as yesterday and yesterday it was working fine
<kaddi> should be good
<lordievader> kaddi: This was wifi, if I remember correctly?
<kaddi> yes
<lordievader> kaddi: See if you can ping the router with a cable.
<kaddi> my phone is connected on wifi as well, and that works
<kaddi> gonna try to reboot first.. cable is always a pita for me
<kaddi> hmm.. that seems to have solved the problem
<kaddi> is there a way to figure out what caused it in retrospect.. wifi dropped out about 3h ago
<lordievader> kaddi: It's a laptop right?
<kaddi> yes
<lordievader> kaddi: Put it next to the router plug in a cable and see if you can ping the router ;) That way you can figure out if it is the wifi card or the os.
<kaddi> i rebooted and it's connected now... so it must've been a software issue
<lordievader> kaddi: So the cable works?
<kaddi> after the reboot wifi works
<kaddi> cable is always a problem here, as it's hidden well below the table and I need to move several boxes before I can really reach it
<kaddi> so I did a reboot of the laptop first because it's easier. After the reboot, wifi reconnected
<kaddi> however I would still like to understand what caused the disconnect as I don't want to have to reboot my laptop every 15h to get wifi back :p
<lordievader> kaddi: Hmm wel if the wifi works, that's good I suppose.
<lordievader> kaddi: Wifi is quite a complex field, without thorough research one won't be able to say why you got disconnected.
<kaddi> hmm, ok
<thingy> Hi, Is there an alternate cd available for Kubuntu 13.10 ?
<lordievader> thingy: Unfortunatly not, 12.04 was the last one with an alternate cd.
<thingy> lordievader: Ok. Am downloading the desktop image now, does that have an option to do a minimal install? i.e. command line only install?
<dillono> hello?
<shauntablet> HiyA
<dillono> Where do I get a factory install? is it a repo?
<shauntablet> thingy think you want server for headless
<thingy> lordievader: I see that there is a cli.seed file in the preseed folder on the desktop image and so I think I will be able to do a cli install. Thanks.
<shauntablet> Or just get 13.04 kubuntu then do a dist-upgrade
<thingy> shauntablet: Prefer a clean install.
<shauntablet> Hear ya
<dillono> I am running windows but am a intermediate-advanced coder andf
<thingy> dillono: What do you mean by "factory install" ?
<dillono> I mean an install that updates many times during the day.
<shauntablet> Dillono just find any distro iso
<dillono> ok brb
<lordievader> dillono: You could throw an autoupdater in /etc/cron.hourly
<shauntablet> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<dillono> ive never used linux before.
<shauntablet> Cool you'll love it I'm sure
<shauntablet> Great for devs
<shauntablet> You'll get updates a few times a day anyhow
<dillon> sry i need to start  over
<dillon> i lost connection
<thingy> At first I thought he meant he wants to do an oem install. There is an option for that on the grub menu on the desktop image cd.
<dillon> I want an leeding edge install so I can help fix bugs.
<dillon> bleeding*
<lordievader> dillon: Run Trusty ;)
<dillon> ?
<lordievader> dillon: Trusty Tahr (14.04) is the next release, the current development release. Though be warned, if you run it you might face a broken system from time to time.
<thingy> dillon: Are after the daily-live builds. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<lordievader> Currently Trusty is stable since it is pretty much Saucy.
<thingy> swap/are after/are you after
<dillon> I Want an install
<lordievader> dillon: But running a development release is not recommended for a linux newbie ;)
<dillon> and 14.04 isn't there, Only 13.10 is there
<shauntablet> Get 13.10
<dillon> ok..D:
<shauntablet> Being a noob you don't want to be in the deep end
<lordievader> Of 14.04 only the repo's are available as of now, but indeed just get 13.10. 14.04 won't be a fun beginning in Linux.
<shauntablet> You can get source for the bleeding edge stuff you want
<dillon> what are they?
<shauntablet> 2013 is the 13
<shauntablet> October is 10
<shauntablet> 13.10
<shauntablet> 2014 is 14
<shauntablet> April is 04
<dillon> it is the 20th of october. it was released 3 days ago.
<shauntablet> 14.04 comes april 2014
<shauntablet> Yeah
<dillon> I want a repo for it!!!!!1! <:S
<lordievader> dillon: A repo for what? 14.04?
<dillon> yes! I use 13.10 at the moment
<lordievader> dillon: You told us you are new to linux....
<dillon> no i didnt
<dillon> i said i never used kubuntu
<lordievader> 13:22 < dillono> ive never used linux before.
<lordievader> dillon: Ah, so you know your way around?
<shauntablet> Ha
<dillon> im about an intermediate level.
<shauntablet> So confusing
<shauntablet> Almost the same name
<lordievader> Ah so that's it, I thought it was one and the same...
<dillon> I mistyped and then left the connection
<lordievader> dillon: Anyhow, simpy replace "saucy" with "trusty" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<shauntablet> Perhaps
<dillon> thx, Ill be back later
<frosted> Hi all
<lordievader> Hey frosted
<frosted> anyone know how to get SPDIF/coax set up properly to carry the same bass as normal jacks ?
<frosted> hi lordievader ^^
<lordievader> frosted: What do you mean with the same bass?
<frosted> lordievader: over the 5.1 using the normal audio jack calbes it carries a bit more bass, and is slightly louder before it gets to my 5.1 system. Now in windows the coax carries better sound quality.
<lordievader> frosted: Hmm odd, I have no experience with SPDIF but you could check pavucontrol to see if there is something you can improve.
<Guest67801> Hi, I have a question on the upgrade to 13.10:
<frosted> lordievader: I will have a look, I know in windows I can set the sample rate for the SPDIF that helps a lot
<frosted> I need to wait for ati to release a new driver cant install it since I upgraded to 13.10 lol
<Guest67801> how can i launch it?
<lordievader> frosted: You can do that in linux too ;) see /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<frosted> lordievader: how do I restart the daemon ?
<frosted> lordievader: oh what backend is the best ?
<lordievader> frosted: If pa is running in user-mode: pulseaudio -k
<lordievader> frosted: For Phonon?
<frosted> lordievader: well I'm still using the defualt audio settings for kubuntu, and my backend has gstreamer listed, I'm just wondering what one is the best.
<lordievader> frosted: Well I usually use the VLC backend, but to say that it is better... Not really sure ;)
<frosted> lordievader: well lets see if it helps ^^
<frosted> lordievader: it sounds bit better with the vlc ^^
<lordievader> frosted: Good to hear.
<frosted> lordievader: yeah it is hahaha ^^, thanx
<frosted> lordievader: I see now , the normal analog's playback has one more volume bar than the digital.
<lordievader> frosted: Master and front?
<frosted> lordievader: no when you open the audio controls the one for the physical device has one more volume bar, in alsamixer they the same.
<BluesKaj> "morning folks
<BluesKaj> frosted. the other volume ctrl is for the event sounds / notifications etc
<BluesKaj> it doesn't show in alsamixer
<frosted> BluesKaj: I have the analog listed and the digital, and the analog has one more volume bar.
<BluesKaj> L& R perhaps
<frosted> nope
<BluesKaj> dunno , my audio output is spdif so i don't see it
<frosted> awh, if you look on the mixer mine lists both the analog and digital so yeah.
<BluesKaj> pastebin a scrnshot , frosted
<frosted> BluesKaj: how do I get a picture on pastebin -.- ? ?
<lordievader> !paste| frosted
<ubottu> frosted: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<frosted> !paste
<frosted> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<frosted> http://imgur.com/uJzh3rQ
<Basil1x> I just installed kubuntu-full over Ubuntu13.10.  I use Thunar FM.  All my icons in Thunar have disappeared.  Is there a way to restore them?
<BluesKaj> frosted. that looks normal
<frosted> BluesKaj: but there is one more volume bar, so the analog is physically louder
<frosted> well pre-amp is louder
<BluesKaj> frosted turn up your pcm in alsamixer
<frosted> BluesKaj: its on max lol.
<BluesKaj> then turn up your speakers or the player volume , frosted
<frosted> BluesKaj: lol, the thing is that the bass has a bit more of a kick over the analog, since it doesn't need to be boosted as much over the 5.1 , In windows the digital sounds better. thats what I want to fix.
<BluesKaj> ok frosted describe your audio setup , pls , need to know what equipment we're dealin with g
<BluesKaj> oops , dealing with
<frosted> Logitech 5.1 system, the Z4500 model, has 2 optical inputs, one coax,. 3 analog, for 5.1 input, I have a razor headset that uses the analog output of my pc, nd the cable is too short for me to plug the mic into the back of the pc and the headphones into the surround sounds' controller, so I use the coax, besides the coax sounds  a bit better.
<BluesKaj> ok but which connections are you using , frosted?
<frosted> I am using the coax to the z4500 and the analog goes to my headset.
<BluesKaj> ok , good
<BluesKaj> comparing the analog to the digital is apples and oranges
<frosted> But when I plugged the 3 analog calbes into the z4500 just to test, it was a bit louder on the same volume on the controller.  and the bass was a bit more there. I would use the analog but I can't exactly with this headset if it was usb that would have been diff.
<BluesKaj> rather than turning up the digital , turn down the analog a little if you're looking for nornalization (equal vol level)
<frosted> BluesKaj: but for some reason in windows even my headset can go louder 0.
<frosted> 0.o
<BluesKaj> check the volume on the player you use
<frosted> also full
<BluesKaj> full isn't good
<frosted> in vlc aI can boots it with a pre-amp gain.
<lordievader> frosted: You can get an analog splitter, you know.
<frosted> lordievader: but then i would hear the sound over both ^^
<BluesKaj> so the headphone volume on digital is your real issue then , frosted , correct ?
<frosted> no the digital volume on the digital is
<BluesKaj> what about the speaker system itself , is there no volume ctrl ?
<frosted> BluesKaj: there is but my point being the sound volume that comes from the pc before it gets to the speakers the analog has more volume on linux than the coax.
<BluesKaj> asuming these speakers are "self powered"
<BluesKaj> that's a function of the DA converter , the output volume is  going to be different
<frosted> Oh okay, but on windows its the same, which is a bit odd
<BluesKaj> well, iinux isn't windows , some would complain that they don't have different levels for analog and digital on windows
<frosted> haha yeah, I know, just thought it was a setting somewhere.
<BluesKaj> digital should be set at about 80% , then the volume is controlled after conversion to analog in the DA converter or your speaker
<BluesKaj> sytem
<kaddi> what would be a good way to troubleshoot intermittent disconnects from wifi?
<frosted> BluesKaj: on didgital the volume controls on kmix don't work lol.  Just how it goes.
<ablyss> kaddi, reset wifi router to defaults and see if that clears the problem
<kaddi> ok, i'll try... but the connection only drops on this machine (and only under linux),
<ablyss> kaddi, well it might do nothing, but it's easy to test
<kaddi> yeah, i'll wait to see if it deconnects again
<ablyss> i like easy first...
<kaddi> yeah, well only that now i need to wait 3-4 days to know whether that worked or not >.>
<ablyss> kaddi, so the freq is like once a day?
<kaddi> well it varies between 3h to once a day
<kaddi> i've only installed kubuntu on the machine yesterday
<kaddi> after we got the wifi to work, it worked straight for 15h
<kaddi> but since this morning it's been disconnecting me every 3-4h
<kaddi> while the connection here didn't even drop once (this is also connected through wifi)
<ablyss> kaddi, maybe also try setting static route
<kaddi> and it forgot the password for my wifi again
<kaddi> it's asking me to reenter the key (and obviously disconnected me because it doesn't have the key anymore)
<ablyss> daul band router or single?
<kaddi> ehm, i actually don't know
<kaddi> how do i check that?
<ablyss> the routers setup will say 2 ghz or 5 ghz
<ablyss> if you don't see a setup for 5 ghz it's single band
<BluesKaj> frosted. make sure you have the HW tab setup in multimedia, with the input and outputs set to your needs
<kaddi> not sure what it is you need, so it says transfer mode: and lists 802.11n,g,b and then channel width is 20MHz and channel is "auto". There's the option to select a second channel but it's not activ
<ablyss> kaddi, probably not a dault band then
<d-egg> Hi, I used to start gpg-agent through X11/Xsession/90gpg-agent... But now (saucy) it is already started obviously when that script runs but it does not write the env file.  What does it start and how do I turn that off.  Or can I configure *that* start to write an env-file?
<d-egg> What does start it, rather
<ablyss> kaddi, try my first suggestion with the router deaults.
<kaddi> so adding a default route to 192.168.2.255 (if the router is 192.168.2.1)?
<ablyss> Kaddi, sorry not static route... what I meant was Address Reservation
<kaddi> that is something i don't know. what is it and how do i do it?
<kaddi> you mean a fix ip?
<ablyss> kaddi, yes
<ablyss> just do a google your_routers_name + Address Reservation
<kaddi> ok
<ablyss> kaddi, your best luck is probably with setting the router to defaults though.
<kaddi> static dhcp?
<d-egg> Somebody using konversation in saucy?  I've had a start up error.  Something about dbus I think.  Anyone heard of that somewhere else?
<ablyss> yes
<kaddi> d-egg: i do and it's working fine
<kaddi> (when my wifi is working :p)
<kaddi> ok, gonna reboot the router
<ablyss> d-egg, you try relogging in?
<d-egg> ablyss: i rebooted several times until I noticed that the startup dialog does not appear
<d-egg> ablyss: I did not look into that much because though.  I'll try it again.
<kaddi> ok, router rebooted and static dhcp set.. let's see if it holds
<ablyss> kaddi, seeting router to defaults requires a hard reset.  Rebooting alone wont do it
<kaddi> so unplug the cable and put it back in, no?
<ablyss> kaddi, no.  There a little button about the size of a pinhead.. you typically have to press it in for 5- 10 seconds until router blinks lights and resets
<RayZa> Hey there. Anyone tried to run the FGLRX driver with Kubuntu 13.10?
<kaddi> hmm, i've never seen that on my router
<ablyss> kaddi, you will probably loose all settings and might even loose internet
<kaddi> ah yeah
<kaddi> ok
<kaddi> can't do that then.. I'm not the only on the router
<RayZa> Isn't anyone running 13.10 with a AMD graphic card? o.o
<ablyss> sry nvidia here
<lordievader> RayZa: I am, but I haven't tryed out the fglrx driver yet.
<qwertzui11_> wow, kubuntu 13.10 is great - @devs and maintainer: great work!
<lordievader> qwertzui11_: The devs hang out in #kubuntu-devel.
<RayZa> lordievader: Hm ok. Does your hardware theoretically support the recent drivers?
<qwertzui11_> lordievader thx ;)
<lordievader> RayZa: Yes, it's a FirePro M5950
<RayZa> lordievader: Because I tried to get it working but it gets stuck at the bootscreen. Tried the lastest beta driver. Gets stuck too. (on a Mobilty Radeon HD 5850). On my desktop with a normal Radeon  HD 5850  and  Kubuntu upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 it gets past the bootscreen. However with the latest beta driver  the desktop goes to hell when I try minimize certain applications. (Which wasn't the case in 13.04) However with the repository
<RayZa>  version of fglrx it works on the desktop without stability problems.
<RayZa> lordievader: I'm totally confused...
<lordievader> RayZa: Do you really need to fglrx driver?
<RayZa> lordievader: Yes because I need WebGL
<lordievader> RayZa: And I take it that this is not supported by the open-source radeon driver?
<RayZa> lordievader: Chromium doesn't seem to let me use WebGL with the radeon driver
<RayZa> lordievader: Well at least in Firefox it runs, but with horrible performance.
<RayZa> lordievader: ok well it varies. should be acceptable for the demonstration since it's only a textured cube.
<BluesKaj> RayZa. have you installed the restricted extras ?
<ablyss> kwin seems to not like it when i watch tvtime
<RayZa> Do you mean the restriced software sources? I got that checked.
<RayZa> BluesKaj: Do you mean the restriced software sources? I got that checked.
<RayZa> BluesKaj: However I just saw Canonical Partners in the "Other Software" section is not marked.
<BluesKaj> RayZa. kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> type it in the search or , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras , in the terminal , RayZa
<BluesKaj> BBL
<anonymous_> hi ! tried to use webdavs (https) on linux and windows and its working pretty fast except at the end it takes up to 5 minutes until the copy job is done  .... any suggestions what to do ?
<BluesKaj> odd things happening in mu=y audio setup , the hdmi audio portion of the graphics cards is now the 2nd default audio card (card 1) , which effectively leaves me no analog options from the onboard soundcard which i would like to have available for headset and other devices .
<neure> hi
<neure> how do i edit theme of qt programs?
<neure> which package / program i need for that?
<neure> systemsettings ?
<yair_> ?
<yair_> whats up?
<Whiskey`Wonka> arg
<bjrohan> I could use some help with multiple displays. Everything was going swell withmy displays (not my beats audio) after the upgrade to 13.10. I plugged my lapptop into my TV via HDMI to wach a movie. Now I can not seem to get the display to sync correctly after unplugging the HDMI
<Whiskey`Wonka> ok so i did a update to 13.10 on my laptop. Now when i use the scroll wheel on a grouped task (namely firfox) it no longer moves up/down the list but directly slides left/right to the next application
<Whiskey`Wonka> any idea what setting that would be?
<Whiskey`Wonka> bjrohan: how is it not synced?
<bjrohan> Well, I have no idea how it is supposed to work. Before I would have 4 desktops. Plug into the TV, and I would have 4 on the laptop, and when moving my cursor to the right, it would then move to the TV
<ablyss> Whiskey`Wonka, wouldn't that be a HTML5 control?
<bjrohan> Whiskey`Wonka: Now, when I unplug my laptop, I get the default blue wallpaper, but I can not see anything open onthe desktop, no cursor, or anything
<Whiskey`Wonka> ablyss: uhm, whats html have to do with the K task bar?
<Whiskey`Wonka> bjrohan: ah, go look in your device settings for what setup the video is set to
<bjrohan> Whiskey`Wonka: WHen I go to setings displays, I show 2 displays LVDS1 and Samsung Electronic company. My TV is Samsung
<Whiskey`Wonka> there is mirrored, extended, etc, and you can change the location of the extention
<ablyss> Whiskey`Wonka, you meantioned firefox and I thought it was related...my bad
<Whiskey`Wonka> ablyss: oh right. its just that i have 20 to 40 firefoxes open and can not reach the top of the list
<Whiskey`Wonka> this is all purely on the panel that is the task bar
<bjrohan> Whiskey`Wonka: where do I find thos settings? In the system settings, display somewhere?
<Whiskey`Wonka> bjrohan: yea, ill look on mine i know i had to tweak it
<Whiskey`Wonka> system settings, display configuration
<bjrohan> Whiskey`Wonka: Thank you. I am on that page and I have to options on the left, Display config and Screen Locker. On Display Config, I see the 2 monitors with 3 icons 1 to rotate, 1 to adjust resolutions, and one star, that is all
<Whiskey`Wonka> thats all im seeing today too, i know there was a option there about what to do with the 2nd monitor
<bjrohan> Could be poopy for me that I am locked into having my TV connected :-)
<bjrohan> Whiskey`Wonka: If I uncheck the Samsung while it is plugged in, nothing shows on my TV, only my laptop.
<bjrohan> Whiskey`Wonka: However if I then unplug my laptpop, from teh TV, my laptop screen goes lank
<bjrohan> blank
<bjrohan> Perhaps this is also wonky? I can't get my audio to work properly either :-(
<Whiskey`Wonka> that is likely cause your tv is for primary and then mirrored to the lcd
<Whiskey`Wonka> and im at al oss, i would sware that is where the toggle for what to do with the 2nd monitor was at. ive not used it and i just updated this to 13.10
<bjrohan> Whiskey`Wonka: makes sense to me. are you used to seeing 3 items on the left like this screenshot http://askubuntu.com/questions/292776/ubuntu-kde-standard-dual-monitor  As I only have two items no Size and Orientation icon
<Whiskey`Wonka> bjrohan: Yes that would be it
<Whiskey`Wonka> and i am missing it also
<Yaki2007> hi all.
<bjrohan> Ok
<bjrohan> I will keep on keeping on trying items, Sucks to have to be plugged into my TV with a 3' cord on a laptop :-D
<bjrohan> Whiskey`Wonka: Thank you for your help!
<Yaki2007> I'm new to Kubuntu. Now i run from Live USB session. Help me please, how to add Flash player in browser?
<skreech__> !info flashplugni-installer
<ubottu> Package flashplugni-installer does not exist in saucy
<skreech__> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.310ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<skreech__> Yaki2007: Install that package
<skreech__> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Yaki2007> i must run it in Terminal? sorry for this question :)
<Whiskey`Wonka> bjrohan: well you helped me cause ida had that issue while out on a trip and needed my hdmi
<Whiskey`Wonka> now t ofigure out the task panel issue =\
<Yaki2007> !info flashplugin-installer   -> i run it -> he writes me : Event not found
<ubottu> '->' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<skreech__> Yaki2007: You don't have to you can install it from the Muon installer
<lordievader> Yaki2007: Don't worry, what you need to run in the terminal is: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<bjrohan> Whiskey`Wonka: what is up with your task panel? My launchers are a bit smaller and further apart than they used to be, other than that I think mine is okay
<Whiskey`Wonka> bjrohan: do you group like tasks?
<bjrohan> I don't think so, in other words if I have thunderbird open, and then create a message, it doesn't show 2 open items, but just one Thunderbird icon, that when hovered over, displays the 2 realted Thunderbird tasks?
<Whiskey`Wonka> bjrohan: what happens now that did not before was when using the mouse wheel to move the selected grouped task, now it direct switchs to the next/previous task in stead of satying in the group
<Whiskey`Wonka> right that would be grouped
<Yaki2007> Thanks! Now flash installing in process :)
<bjrohan> Gotcha, i do not. Would like to, as I liked it when I used the Cairo dock. But sounds like I should wait to use it now :-)
<Whiskey`Wonka> well no id try it, might just be me having a issue
<Whiskey`Wonka> but i have no idea what setting this would be called and google didnt give much directly related to this
<Yaki2007> wow! Now flash video works in Chrominium! THANKS!!! i like you :))))))))))))))))))))
<Yaki2007> lordievader Thanks :)
<bjrohan> Whiskey`Wonka: Is it a plasmoid that you installed, vs a default option?
<lordievader> Yaki2007: No problem ;)
<Whiskey`Wonka> bjrohan: well the change was with the update so i have no idea
<Whiskey`Wonka> nope does not look like that is it
<Whiskey`Wonka> (i have no plasmoid's installed)
<bjrohan> Whiskey`Wonka: I found the settings for that (right click on task panel) edit settings. I changed mine to always group. In my example above when I hovered over the Thunderbird in my task panel, and scrolled with my mouse, it changed to scrolled through the actual open tasks on the dekstop
<Whiskey`Wonka> bjrohan: mmm
<bjrohan> Whiskey`Wonka: it also of course expanded all open similar tasks in the task panel with a biger icon I could click on as well
<Whiskey`Wonka> nope did not go back
<Whiskey`Wonka> ok whats its doing for me is if i have a group firfox, put mouse over one of them, scroll. instead of moving up/down the grouped list it is now jumping to the next task on the taskmenu (kvirc, terminal, what ever is next/previous)
<bjrohan> Whiskey`Wonka: Okay. I am not quite understanding what you mean about moving up down the grouped list. In my task panel it shows similiar tasks side by side, not in a list, let me keep playing
<LeaderMan> hey brother and sisters
<LeaderMan> I was wondering when kubuntu stopped offer cd delivery for free?
<LeaderMan> on website
<skreech__> LeaderMan: When Canonical stopped support it
<bjrohan> Whiskey`Wonka: BRB, going to reboot and see if it resets my displays correctly. Let's hope
<LeaderMan> skreech__: hm it is long time ago?
<Whiskey`Wonka> bjrohan: good luck
<skreech__> LeaderMan: Over a year ago to my memory
<LeaderMan> skreech__: it is good when it was awailable, I used and wrote "lie" text, said I need for school teachings
<LeaderMan> and in some months they sent me maybe 200 cds? :)
<skreech__> LeaderMan: You can just as easily download an ISO and make 200 :)
<LeaderMan> skreech__: yes but I get free 200 cd, and they use money
<skreech__>  They should make CD stickers available though :-(
<LeaderMan> I don't use cd, they give to me, I use as throwing cards :)
<skreech__> LeaderMan: yes which is probably why they stopped it :)
<LeaderMan> hehheh
<LeaderMan> good thing because it is very bad
<LeaderMan> even as throwing card they never hit anything
<skreech__> Maybe you are just bad at throwing cards
<LeaderMan> np
<LeaderMan> I remember one time I used kubuntu live cd
<LeaderMan> and it mess up computer so bad I have to format back windows xp.. jesus
<BluesKaj> LeaderMan. then you made a mistake , riunning ubuntu live cd willNOT wreck your windows install
<Yaki2007> Can i ask new question? in Kubuntu, how to make transparent taskbar and window title?
<LeaderMan> BluesKaj: it is wreck it real real bad, I use some sudo apt text and it wreck it real bad
<LeaderMan> so after this time I promise to myself to never use again
<BluesKaj> Yaki2007. check your themes
<BluesKaj> ok LeaderMan , then goodbye , we doin't support windows here
<Whiskey`Wonka> LeaderMan: that would have been a pebak isue not a livecd issue
<Yaki2007> air and oxygen themes
<LeaderMan> wht is pebak?
<Whiskey`Wonka> LeaderMan: that was purely YOUR fault for runnign 'some sudo text' and not knowing what you were doing
<LeaderMan> Yaki2007: you fucking bastard, only thing you need is air = oxygen, not chemical reaction
<LeaderMan> air = oxygen
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka. , let's not feed the troll
<LeaderMan> h2o = h2o
<LeaderMan> not different thing
<FloodBotK1> LeaderMan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LeaderMan> fck your shit sick bastard FloodBotK1
<LeaderMan> sick man
<Yaki2007> i answered what themes i have. i have Air and Oxygen themes only
<Yaki2007> Now i installed AG plasma theme. all is transparent. Thanks all. :)
<BluesKaj> Yaki2007. well you can "get new themes" , look at the details to see how they look to you
<Yaki2007> BluesKaj Thanks
<BluesKaj> Yaki2007. ok
<bjrohan> Whiskey`Wonka: reboot, same display issue, made BluesKajhas insight for me?
<Yaki2007> wow. Working in Kubuntu is easy for starter user.
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: upgrade to 13.10 for my display all was working okay. last night I plugged in to my TV via HDMI, everything worked as expected. Now when uplugging the HDMI, I get either my default blue wallpaper, or a blank screen on my laptp display
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. ??
<Avihay> how would one clone an hdd to a larger hdd with a livecd?
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. unplugging hdmi while laptop is on should create problems , but with Kwin one never knows :(
<BluesKaj> should not create problems rather , bjrohan
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: is there a diff in how 13.10 vs 12.10 handles that? i too am missing the settings for configuring dual screen setups
<BluesKaj> Whiskey`Wonka. if you run nvidia there's a setting in the nvidia control panel that sets up twinview , but since I use just one large monitor I have no experience with it
<Whiskey`Wonka> BluesKaj: im aware, i do not, its a intel
<bjrohan> BluesKaj: Whiskey`Wonka My laptop uses an integrated Intel vid card FWIW
<Whiskey`Wonka> well thats common to the issue then
<Whiskey`Wonka> afaik intel doesnt have a linux control panel for their gpu's
<Addle> Avihay: Personally, I would use a Clonezilla DVD to clone disks.
<skreech__> Avihay: you can dd it but that's for people who know what's going on it's a very raw low level command
<Addle> skreech__: Yep, it's called disk destroyer for a reason. ;)
<skreech__> because people don't read the manual :)
<Addle> skreech__: I can't and won't argue with that. XD
<MountainX> Hi. My system is booting to a black screen. It is unresponsive to any key input including Ctrl-Alt-F1, Ctrl-Alt-Del, etc. I can boot to a command prompt from the grub rescue mode option. FailsafeX also freezes with a black screen.
<Addle> MountainX: Try adding the nomodeset option to the kernel boot parameters.
<Addle> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MountainX> @Addle: btw, I don't see any errors in the Xorg.0.log.
<MountainX> Addle: do you know of a link for adding nomodeset when running in a LiveCD environement? Specifically, does sudo update-grub works as normal? (I don't see how it could.)
<Addle> MountainX: Are you able to get into the GRUB menu at the start of boot? You can add it there temporarily.
<user1>  I just rebooted and I see a message when I just entered password saying "call to lusertemp failed, temporary directories full?   check your installation"   but I have 4 g free on /   .  I just checked it by rebooting to console by recovery mode, by df -h"
<MountainX> Addle: yes, I'll add it temporarily. thx
<Addle> Just hit, if memory serves, 'e' with the right entry highlighted, Go down to the kernel param stuff and add it after 'quiet nosplash' or whatever.
<Addle> MountainX: np :)  Hope it works.
<MountainX> Addle: I am not optimistic it will work. My system was fine until a routine update. I did not update my video drivers. So I don't know why adding nomodeset would help.
<Addle> MountainX: Yeah, I can't argue with that logic.
<MountainX> Addle: are there other ideas I can try too? I'd like to get all the info I can before I try rebooting again.
<Addle> MountainX: Hm, none come to mind, except checking any log file that might have something useful. No errors in Xorg.0.log, but maybe there's something in dmesg.
<MountainX> Addle: there are no errors in dmesg either
<MountainX> Addle: I didn't see any errors in any log files. (Maybe I overlooked something.)
<Addle> MountainX: Other thing is, maybe, if you do have an Xorg config file, is to move it temporarily and see if that fixes anything.
<Addle> MountainX: Other than that, nothing comes to mind. Maybe someone else has a better idea.
<MountainX> Addle: I do have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file but it hasn't changed in a month (according to the timestamp).
<MountainX> Addle: my system was fine until I ran updates yesterday.
<Addle> MountainX: Yeah, not sure what could have gone wrong to make it suddenly do that. So these are total guesses. Still, most people don't need that Xorg config file.
<user1>  I just rebooted and I see a message when I just entered password saying "call to lusertemp failed, temporary directories full?   check your installation"   but I have 4 g free on /   .  I just checked it by rebooting to console by recovery mode, by df -h"
<MountainX> Addle: I'm running an ATI proprietary driver and the setup/install for it creates that file. I think I need it.
<skreech__> user1: possible that it just can't write into temp
<user1> skreech__,  to the / temp?
<MountainX> where is the best place to find some detailed boot troubleshooting help?
<Addle> MountainX: Hm, that's odd. Well, I have nvidia here, so I don't know too much about the ATIs, but when I installed on my friend's system with an ATI, I don't recall seeing one there. Could be wrong. Anyways, it's one thing to try, I guess.
<skreech__> user1: do you have any directories almost full?
<skreech__> Well partitions
<MountainX> Addle: the failsafeX option I tried already creates an almost empty xorg.conf file. My system still would not boot.
<Addle> MountainX: Curiouser and curiouser.
<shauntablet> Clean install is always better than upgrading this dist upgrades tend to fall short
<MountainX> Addle: yeah. I'm hoping it is something simple because I didn't make any major changes to my system.
<user1> skreech__,  am.. i think some in media but those are partitions
<user1> skreech__,  i have used 84%of /
<MountainX> Addle: where can I find some boot troubleshooting help?
<shauntablet> Hindsight is 20 20 but almost always have more problems with upgrade
<skreech__> usually things in media are mounted at the size they are. CDs and external drives etc
<Addle> MountainX: Not sure. I'd just be hitting up a search engine. Although I'll say that the ArchWiki is often really massively useful. Might check there.
<user1> skreech__,  what can be done?   and where is temp?
<user1> skreech__,  what is lusertemp
<skreech__> depends on which temp it is
<user1> skreech__,  this problem happens for all users
<skreech__> the main one is /tmp
<bjrohan> Whiskey`Wonka: BluesKajWell, after doing and redoing the same thing (I think) my laptop display is back to working as expected without the HDMI plugged in. Seriously, I jsut kept checking and unckecing the TV display and the plugging and unpluggin the HMDI cord, it finally stuck
<skreech__> where is your /home ?
<user1> skreech__,  what chmode should / tmp have?
<user1> skreech__,  the home is in / home/ name
<skreech__> drwxrwxrwt
<skreech__> It doesn't have it's own partition ?
<user1> skreech__,  the owner should be root?  thats what it has
<user1> skreech__,  no
<skreech__> ok
<skreech__> user1: can you login via the cli ?
<user1> yes
<user1> by recovery boot
<Addle> user1: Also check your ~/.kde directory. Seems some people had an issue with that and got that message.
<BluesKaj> bjrohan. a reboot would probly have restored you laptop display , saving wear and tear on your hdmi connector
<skreech__> Addle: Yeah seems strange to happen for all users though
<user1> hey, I see /  usr/  lib/ kde4/ libexec/ lnusertemp
<Addle> skreech__: Hm, yeah, that does seem to rule that out.
<skreech__> Addle: Doesn't rule it out. Just strange
<user1> Addle,  what to check in .kde?
<Addle> user1: Just the permissions (not owned by root, etc). But skreech__ is right, if it happens for all users, that probably won't help.
<user1> Addle,  what to check in .kde?
<Addle> user1: Nah, forget about .kde. I mean you can ls -ld ~/.kde to make sure the ownership is ok, but probably it's fine.
<user1> ok
<user1> hey, I see /  usr/  lib/ kde4/ libexec/ lnusertemp
<user1> Addle,  i remember some thing deleted the .kde dir when it was running.
<user1> i see .kde remaked though
<Addle> user1: This is definitely "at your own risk", but here's one person with that error who solved it: http://aptosid.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=15959
<user1> Addle,  ok. tell me one think. iam at recovery console as root. how can i add/ create a new user that can login to kde next time?
<user1> if that user also fails. then its not about .kde dir
<Addle> user1: You can use the adduser command, I believe.
<user1> complete command?
<user1> complete command that would reflect kde?
<Addle> Well, I haven't used it in ages, so you might want to check 'man adduser'. Shortest version is adduser usernamehere grouphere.
<shauntablet> adduser mynamehere
<shauntablet> passwd mynamehere
<Addle> Yep, don't forget to set its password :)
<shauntablet> Believe that'll do it
<user1> shauntablet,  the home would be created and he can login to kde?
<shauntablet> I believe so i used it recently for ftp accounts it made the home folder
<user1> the adduser prompted for password by itself
<user1> and also made home
<shauntablet> K should be good  then
<user1> it failed too
<user1> same error
<Addle> Hm, what are the permissions on your /etc/passwd file?
<user1> I just rebooted and I see a message when I just entered password saying "call to lnusertemp failed, temporary directories full?   check your installation"   but I have 4 g free on /   .  I just checked it by rebooting to console by recovery mode, by df -h"
<user1> Addle,   a minute
<user1> -rw-r--r--
<Addle> user1: Assuming that's owned by root, looks ok. Quite strange.
<user1> shauntablet,  Addle  i deleted  .kde but thats seems not the issue. i had drive full issue but for / meda/  some dirves.            the /  was full but now its 20% free
<user1> how to check size of / media /  drives
<BluesKaj> user1. running autoremove and autoclean can keep your / partition at a minimum if done so once /week or so
<user1> well they are not even mounted
<user1> hm
<Addle> user1: Straight df -h should show you all the sizes and available space.
<BluesKaj> especially if you update/upgrade fairly often
<BluesKaj> user1.^
<Whiskey`Wonka> ok new facet to the same issue. I can not scroll up/down with a grouped task menu at all
<Addle> My solution? A huge 2TB drive. I love that thing. :)
<Whiskey`Wonka> IE when grouped and there is more items then can fit i can not reach the ones that go over the screen height
<Whiskey`Wonka> this has to be a bug with taskmanager
<user1> Addle,  df -h only shows /
<Addle> user1: It should show all mounted partitions.
<Addle> user1: You can see what's mounted by typing 'mount' as well.
<user1> ok
<user1> I just was able to login via the newly made user  Addle  BluesKaj  shauntablet
<user1> so seems like the prolem in .kde?
<BluesKaj> well, cleaning out unneeded leftovers in / is still good parctice
<Addle> user1: Could be. Or some other thing in your home.
<user1> hm
<user1> Addle,  like?
<Addle> user1: You can see the permissions and ownership of your dotfiles in your home with ls -la (obviously run in your home).
<user1> k
<Addle> user1: I'd scan it to see if anything there is maybe owned by root or isn't writable by you.
<Addle> user1: 'ls -la | less' to paginate it, of course. :)
<user1> most .xxx files in /  home/ problemUser      have          drwxrwxr-x
<Addle> user1: And I'm assuming are owned by that user.
<user1> yes
<Addle> Hm, hard to say what's messing it up, but you can 'mv .kde .kde.bak' and restart to see if that fixes it, I suppose.
<Addle> user1: If it doesn't, you can move it back.
<user1> hm
<user1> wait
<user1> .kde has drwx------
<Addle> user1: Hrm... Mine is drwxr-xr-x
<Addle> user1: Don't know if anything inside is also messed up, but perhaps a simple 'chmod go+rx .kde' will fix it.
<user1> Addle,  i can copy .kde-bk to .kde       by       cp   .kde-bk .kde ?
<Addle> user1: You'll need the -r flag for 'recursive'.
<user1> k
<Addle> user1: Though you can also use 'mv' to just rename, if appropriate.
<user1> did the chmod but no use
<user1> now deleting .kde
<Addle> user1: I generally would move it, not delete it.
<user1> yes
<Addle> user1: Better safe than sorry. :)
<user1> nop
<user1> Addle,  well how can i make the new user as sudoer . I would just copy my / home data to the new user and delete the old one
<Addle> user1: Add that user to the 'sudo' group.
<Addle> user1: There's probably some proper way to do that, but I always just edit the /etc/group file and add the user to the correct place on the sudo group's line.
<Addle> user1: Should look like 'sudo:x:27:someuser,anotheruser'
<Addle> user1: If the '27' is another number, don't worry about it.
<Addle> user1: Seems a bit drastic to fix it this way, but frankly, we could be here all day trying to figure out what broke without an error message stating where it failed.
<user1> k
<user1> is that an offer?
<Addle> user1: LOL
<user1> :|)
<user1> brb
<Addle> user1: Just make 100% sure you copied everything of value before deleting your old user's home, obviously. :)
<Addle> user1: A good time to tout the benefits of having a backup or two. This message brought to you by backups. Because if you don't have them, it's just a matter of time before you lose it all. lol
<ray_> BluesKaj: Btw installed those but it didn't help neither with the fglrx problem. Something is really screwed there. Installation runs fine. Deinstallation with the GUI not (GUI stays greyed out). But deinstallation via the terminal runs fine again.
<BluesKaj>  ray_ ??, did you use a different nick earlier ?. I'm not sure about your reference
<ray_> BluesKaj: Yup sry. Realized it after I already sent the msg. It was RayZa.
<BluesKaj> ok RayZa
<RayZa> BluesKaj: Last msg by me was 17:12:06
<BluesKaj> RayZa. yeah , but I'm in a diff time zone and I rebooted since we spoke last
<RayZa> BluesKaj: So I could install fglrx but then it wouldn't let me past the bootscreen. It apparently got stuck there visually but not the rest since I could shut it down gracefully by shortly pressing the power button.
<Quest> Addle,  user1 here
<Quest> Addle, just deleted ALL .* dirs
<Quest> looks ok now
<Addle> Quest: Good :)
<Quest> lost configs and settings though. will make  a fresh start
<Addle> Quest: Always annoying, but at least you're up and running.
<Quest> well question to all: how to make file display as details for ALL dirs what so ever, when so ever in dolphin?
<Quest> Addle,  yes. thats what matters
<Addle> Quest: There's an option to turn that on by default. Let me check...
<Quest> Addle,  ok. brb in 5
<Addle> Quest: Well, I thought I saw an option. Anyways, the View meny has a toggle for it. Also, Alt+.
<Addle> *menu
<Quest> Addle,  back
<Quest> Addle,  you there?
<Quest> Addle,  thanks any way !
<Addle> Quest: Yep, still here.
<Addle> Quest: And you're welcome :)
<Quest> found the dolphin thing?
<Addle> No, but you can toggle it on in the View menu or Alt+.
<Addle> Quest: Oh there it is!
<Addle> Quest: View menu -> Adjust View Properties.
<Addle> Quest: Set it up how you like as default behaviour and then set Apply View Properties to "All Folders" and check "Use these view properties by default".
<Quest> I see control>dolphin settings> view modes only
<Addle> Quest: Oh, you have the menu still disabled. I turned it back on. Let me turn it off and see where it ends up.
<Addle> Oh, the Adjust View Properties is right there in the control menu.
<Quest> k
<Quest> great Addle  works.
<Quest> thanks again
<Addle> np :)
<dhq> hey people i just recently updated to 13.10 .... how do i force a resolution ... i have 1600*1200 i need 1080
<dhq> its not availible but i was using this on 13.04
<soee> dhq, what craphic card are you uing ?
<dhq> 8600mgt nvidia
<lordievader> dhq: Read this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<soee> lordievader, wouldnt easier be using nvidia-settings ?
<soee> (for propriety drivers)
<lordievader> soee: I usually use xrandr for such things, works like a charm.
<soee> :)
<soee> i think the native resolution should be detected by default ?
<dhq> soee: its an external monitor connected to my laptop
<dhq> i dont know what do do with xandr
<nafg> Hello
<nafg> I just upgraded
<nafg> Whenever I move the mouse to the edge of the screen a blue "halo" line appears
<nafg> What is that?
<nafg> Btw muon always crashes
<BluesKaj> nafg. upgraded what ?
<nafg> BluesKaj: To Saucy
<nafg> what else ;)
<BluesKaj> ok nafg , then run sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Addle> nafg: The blue glow thing is probably just a screen edge hotspot. Should be configurable in the settings in Workspace Behavior -> Screen Edges.
<nafg> BluesKaj: Why? what will that do?
<BluesKaj> finish upgrading some packages in suacy
<BluesKaj> err saucy :)
<nafg> Addle: thanks, that's probably what it is, since there's a glow also when I move to the corner. But I only have one corner edge action, and 8 glows.
<nafg> OTOH that setting dialog only lets you configure actions on the *corners*
<nafg> IIRC it used to allow edges too but now seems not
<nafg> So doesn't adequately explain the glows
<BluesKaj> ghost tin the machine
<Addle> nafg: Might be the "Switch desktop on edge" setting. And you should see boxes for 4 edges and 4 sides in the monitor graphic.
<BluesKaj> ok , enough for one day ..later
<Addle> Later, BluesKaj
<nafg> BluesKaj: great, just what I needed
<nafg> Addle: I don't though :(
<Addle> nafg: Ok, that's rather odd then.
<nafg> Addle:
<nafg> aha
<nafg> it depends on the setting you mentioned
<Addle> nafg: Ah, yes I see. :)
<Addle> nafg: Makes sense.
<nafg> essentially it *is* an edge action, that comes 4 edges at a time
<Addle> nafg: Yep
<nafg> but doesn't explain the other 3 corner glows
<nafg> now they're also gone
<nafg> also, IMHO the glow should only appear when there's another desktop in that direction
<nafg> or if they wrap around
<nafg> but I think ATM I prefer it disabled so I'm ok
<nafg> in general the glow is a very good improvement
<Addle> nafg: Mine do wrap around.
<nafg> it's a setting somewhere IIRC but mine don't.
<Addle> nafg: Yep, I see it in the Virtual Desktops settings. Agreed that it shouldn't glow if there's no desktop there.
<nafg> also if you have 2 desktops even with wrap around there are only 2 valid edges
<nafg> unless it "wraps around" to itself
<Addle> nafg: Ok, now you've made me want to test that. :)
<nafg> muon discover at least opens
<nafg> is old muon software center supposed to be removed?
<nafg> but discover is slow
<Addle> nafg: WIth one row, it no longer switches on the edge, and no longer shows the glow on the top/bottom edges. For me, anyways.
<nafg> that's good
<nafg> so it needs to check if wraparound is off
<nafg> so slow
<nafg> !!
<Addle> nafg: Muon seems to be coming along, but I still end up using synaptic anyways.
<Addle> nafg: Not as user friendly, and it's harder to find what you want, but it's still one of the first things I always install.
<nafg> i often just use command line, but still
<nafg> this is made with qt "quick" right??
<Addle> nafg: I have no idea.
<alesan> hi I have updatd to kubuntu 13.10 and now my PTP camera does not open anymore
<alesan> any hint to at least debug the issue?
<alesan> if I go to camera:/ in konqueror it does not show anything
<Addle> alesan: I don't have one, but perhaps it just needs to be configured in the system settings? There's a digital camera entry in Hardware.
<zacarias> Does someone know if the bug with the 13.04 to 13.10 upgrade is already fixed?
<alesan> Addle, I see it in the control panel but it doe not allow me to copy the data
<Addle> alesan: Don't have one to test, but mass storage mode probably works ok. All I can think is make sure you have libgphoto2 installed.
<alesan> mass storage works but my D700 unfortunately does not have it. Damn Nikon
<Addle> alesan: Note to self: Don't buy one of those.
<alesan> Addle, OK, but with 13.04 it was working
<alesan> and you won;t easily find a camera with such low noise performance
<alesan> so the real note to self would be: do not update to 13.10
<Addle> alesan: At least if you have a PTP camera.
<Addle> alesan: All I can say is maybe post in the kubuntu forums, or check the bug tracker and log a bug report if it hasn't already.
<alesan> the procedure to report a bug is cumbersome... I prefer to find a workaround and wait for the next release
<Addle> alesan: Might want to see if it works in some other software, like digikam.
<alesan> digikam has way too many dependancies, it's crazy
<Addle> alesan: Sure, but it does help others and helps make the software better.
<alesan> I counted 52 I have to install in my system
<alesan> so now I'm about to try gphoto from the command line/interective
<Addle> alesan: Or other software, I suppose.
<Addle> alesan: Worth a shot.
<alesan> gphoto2 --get-all-files !!! it works and it's so simple!!!!
<alesan> I do not think I will use konqueror anymore for this
<Addle> alesan: Excellent! Problem with konqueror I guess.
<alesan> or dolphin, it's the same
<alesan> bye!
<amichair> Hola, I just upgraded to 13.10 and apache2 is broken, is there any doc somewhere on what changes need to be made to configuration to fix it?
<Addle> amichair: Mine is a fresh install of 13.10, but apache2 works fine for me. So doubt there's a doc on it. But maybe there's some clues in the apache2 logs?
<amichair> Addle: from what I understood the problem is that upgrading from Apache 2.2 to 2.4 there were various configuration changes, and that's what causes it to break. 13.04 had 2.2, 13.10 has 2.4.
<amichair> Addle: I don't see anything useful in the logs yet
<Addle> amichair: Ah, that could well be. Hope there's something in the logs, otherwise debugging it may be "fun".
<amichair> Addle: do you have conf.d mentioned anywhere in the configs?
<Addle> No, though I do have a conf.d directory.
<amichair> Addle: ok, I thought there might be an include statement missing somewhere, but I guess it's hardcoded
<amichair> Addle: may I ask what files you have under sites-available?
<Addle> amichair: 000-default.conf and default-ssl.conf
<amichair> Addle: hmmm... I also have a 000-default.conf.dpkg-new and default.dpkg-dist, though the dates are not from now
<Addle> amichair: I suppose those might have some clues on how to change the files.
<Addle> amichair: This might be useful: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/upgrading.html
<amichair> Addle: thanks, I went through it and made some changes but it wasn't enough
<Addle> amichair: Might want to start it in debug mode (-X flag). Really should be some sort of error somewhere when it fails.
<Addle> amichair: Also, -t runs a syntax check on the config files.
<amichair> Addle: it doesn't totally fail, just appears to ignore all custom configuration and just show the standard welcome page
<Addle> amichair: Do you have symlinks in sites-enabled to the relevant ones in sites-available?
<amichair> Addle: I have them all defined under conf.d (one file with several virtualhosts), nothing in sites-enabled and only 000-default in sites-available (this has always worked)
<Addle> amichair: Hm, might try just symlinking them then. According to the to of my apache2.conf, that's the way it should be.
<amichair> Addle: all config files everywhere are of the same format right?
<Addle> amichair: I think so, but I haven't worked with apache config files in eons.
#kubuntu 2014-10-13
<jussi> sysop2: you potentially have a higher possibility of an answer on that in #qt or #kde :)
<nikke_> Hi. I'm new Ubuntu/Kubuntu user. Just first year begind and I never Install Windows again. Why Kubundu? I have old mini-laptop.
<nikke_> And the question was is there program to record my screen to .gif -format?
<nikke_> I star to use Google..
<nikke_> ....now
<travnewmatic> thats a good question i'm not really sure
<travnewmatic> i know theres a way to take like screen caps like prnt-screen
<travnewmatic> from windows
<travnewmatic> but as far as recording i imagine there is something
<TheFakeazneD525> ffmpeg
<TheFakeazneD525> alias screencast='ffmpeg -f alsa -i pulse -f x11grab -r 30 -s 1366x768 -i :0.0+0,0 -pix_fmt yuv420p -vcodec libx264 -preset veryfast -ar 48000 -qscale 1 -r 30'
<TheFakeazneD525> what i use
<nikke> thanks. i try out this ffmpeg. Is it "command-line program?
<nikke> Konsole
<MattQC> Hello
<Aporie_> Hello, what the right way to restart "notworking service" in 14.04 LTS ?? Can't do anything with "sudo service stop" and "/etc/init.d/netw... stop". Anyone have an idea ?
<rww> sudo service NetworkManager restart, I think. don't have an Ubuntu box in front of me right now
<MattQC> I need some help with Kmix.
<MattQC> I am trying to map a new shortcut key, for the famous ThinkPad mic mute problem.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Aporie_> rww, it's not really on a kubuntu distro but on an ubuntu server ... NetworkManager is not installed
<lordievader> Aporie_: Err, isn't #ubuntu-server a better channel for question regarding Ubuntu Server?
<Aporie_> lordievader
<Aporie_> yes it is
<jasoncollege24> in kubuntu 14.04 is there a way to check the file system, and/or OS files for corruption, and repair any issues?
<lordievader> jasoncollege24: fsck ;)
<jasoncollege24> lordievader: every time i try that I get messages stating that the devices are mounted, and that e2fsck cannot continue, then it simply aborts back to the command line
<hateball> jasoncollege24: you cant (shouldnt) do it on mounted filesystems
<hateball> jasoncollege24: "sudo touch /forcefsck" will force a check on next reboot
<lordievader> jasoncollege24: As hateball says you cannot check a mounted volume. An altenative is booting a live environment and checking from there.
<jasoncollege24> hateball: trying your advice now
<jasoncollege24> problem is that in the last several startups, and updates, several crashes have taken place. things like plasma, some audio recorder type thing, and kded4
<jasoncollege24> sometimes all I get is a black screen with my mouse
<jasoncollege24> speaking of... just had another crash during the check... "Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt"
<jasoncollege24> next line says returning to text console
<lordievader> Kernel panics aren't nice, they point to hardware failure. If you think it is your HDD do a SMART test.
<hateball> Yeah, kernel panics are rare enough to be taken seriously
<jasoncollege24> i'm guessing that's essentially the linux version of a BSOD? lol
<hateball> jasoncollege24: Yes
<jasoncollege24> ok. i may know the cause
<jasoncollege24> thanks
<hateball> jasoncollege24: If you have access to the install media you can liveboot and check the HDD and such
<jasoncollege24> i just added a videocard. if that card is pulling more power than the PSU is able to give, would that cause the kernel panic?
<lordievader> jasoncollege24: Theoretical possibility.
<jasoncollege24> lordievader: gotta love theories. lol
<hateball> well, unplug it and test. seems simple :p
<jasoncollege24> hateball: I hope it's that simple
<libreSSL> WHAT IN THE NAME OF WHAT
<valorie> ?
<libreSSL> So, my desktop was lagging, so I tried opening up the sysguard in KRunner
<libreSSL> and it said for "lightdm"
<valorie> cool, ain't it?
<valorie> hmmm
<libreSSL> %500+ CPU usage
<valorie> !
<libreSSL> I'm assuming thats not normal
<valorie> pretty much
<valorie> we're moving to SDDM instead, when we can get it to work.....
<libreSSL> well not lightdm
<libreSSL> but under that tree
<libreSSL> I think it was chrome
<libreSSL> because there was a window that said "unresponsive pages"
<libreSSL> or something >.>
<libreSSL> valorie: any logs I should look at?
<lordievader> libreSSL: xsession-errors?
<libreSSL> Script for none started at run_im. Script for auto started at run_im. Script for default started at run_im.
<lordievader> A thousand and one line of the same within the second?
<libreSSL> ?
<libreSSL> wait, I think I know the cause...
<libreSSL> I think it was a JS script that was incrementing a number more and more
<libreSSL> or something >.>
<lordievader> I take that your last message came from there, if that line is spammed in there with a very great speed you got something on your hands ;)
<libreSSL> ach
<jasoncollege24> to check the HDD from a liveCD, is it just "fsck" at the command line?
<lordievader> With the appropriate device, yes.
<jasoncollege24> Now i remember why I added the videocard... Any ideas why the onboard video would cause my monitor to go into power saving mode when plasma is supposed to appear, but still work when switching to any of the tty interfaces?
<jasoncollege24> note that this happens with the liveCD too
<lordievader> jasoncollege24: What is set in the BIOS as the default video card?
<jasoncollege24> let me check
<jasoncollege24> lordievader: it's set to auto, which the BIOS help says will use a card, if it's physically there. There is none at the moment, so it defaults to the onboard. Right up until the login screen is supposed to appear (plasma) the monitor is on and woring
<jasoncollege24> working*
<lordievader> jasoncollege24: Does it receive a signal? What happens when you set it to onboard?
<jasoncollege24> it receives a signal
<jasoncollege24> the monitor shows the kubuntu splash image with 4 dots underneath during boot, then goes into power saving
<lordievader> jasoncollege24: So it does not receive a signal...
<jasoncollege24> I'm looking at the BIOS on it right now
<jasoncollege24> oh...
<jasoncollege24> ummm maybe not lol
<jasoncollege24> well not after that point anyway
<hateball> Knowing chipset might help
<jasoncollege24> give me a moment to see if I can read it off the board
<jasoncollege24> VIA chipset
<jasoncollege24> hateball: the onboard chipset is VIA
<hateball> jasoncollege24: I was thinking the external card, the one that makes things not-work
<hateball> jasoncollege24: oh are you saying it's blank even when using only VIA?
<jasoncollege24> ok...
<hateball> I have no experience with that, arent those quite legacy?
<jasoncollege24> the onboard is the one that is going into power saving mode
<jasoncollege24> the other, i'm not sure if it's even causing a problem
<hateball> jasoncollege24: can you access a tty by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<jasoncollege24> but the card allows me to use the liveCD
<jasoncollege24> yes
<hateball> hmmm
<jasoncollege24> hateball: I'm wondering if my other problem might be something i did wrong... is it possible I borked my install by screwing with something?
<hateball> jasoncollege24: everything can be fixed, but it helps to know what you might have done :)
<lordievader> jasoncollege24: The VIA chipsets we have here are troublesome.
<hateball> I guess one could try booting with nomodeset and such
<hateball> but I shall slowly back away, having not used VIA chipsets in... aeons
<lordievader> Is it one of those old VIA chips that VIA itself no longer support?
<lordievader> hateball: Lucky you ;)
<jasoncollege24> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> jasoncollege24: You're in for a treat, it is horrible.
<jasoncollege24> also, i booted from the liveCD (using the external card) and have no issues. When I used fsck on my drives, it says they're clean, as if it's just readying whether a dirty bit is set
<lordievader> Friend of mine was trying to get a driver compiled with proper 3d support...
<lordievader> Anyhow I gotto go, good luck.
<jasoncollege24> i didn't have this problem a week ago
<jasoncollege24> lol
<jasoncollege24> is there a way to force fsck from liveCD without a reboot?
<hateball> jasoncollege24: yes since the filesystems arent mounted you can run fsck
<hateball> on /dev/sda1 or whatever
<jasoncollege24> hateball: fsck refused, so I did it through the KDE parition manager, which is running checks! :-D
<hateball> well, I doubt it's the filesystem
<hateball> jasoncollege24: have you tried booting an older kernel?
<jasoncollege24> no. i'm actually considering just formatting / and reinstalling kubuntu, cuz this is starting to be more trouble than it's worth
<jasoncollege24> ugh kernal panic from liveCD... maybe I should just give up
<hateball> jasoncollege24: do you have any option in BIOS to disable to builtin GPU and just use external?
<hateball> whatever the external might be
<joshua__> Hellos
<joshua__> Hellow
<jasoncollege24> hateball: yes I do, but if my external card issue is a problem with the PSU not being able to provide enough power, that wouldn't help. I'm trying something... questionable lol
<jasoncollege24> How do i display the GRUB menu during boot time?
<naggappan> @jason press and hold shift key dring the boot time
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<david82> hello i am using kubuntu 14.04 i have it installed on ssd but bootime is too long ist it possible to speed it up
<david82> ?
<lordievader> david82: Does it hang on things?
<david82> only i can see is an error message with drive disk
<lordievader> david82: An error message?
<david82> yes on bootup something wrong with hard drive
<david82> but i don't know what is it
<lordievader> david82: Could you retrieve the full error somehow. It might explain your troubles.
<david82> first must search the error
<lordievader> Perhaps dmesg/syslog shows it.
<jasoncollege24> is there a way to access Windows 8 libraries like "Videos" (equivilant to older My Videos) that are normally accessible only through homegroups?
<genni> salve
<genni> !list
<ubottu> genni: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<genni> lista
<genni> salve
<genni> !list
<genni> salve
<genni> !list
<ubottu> genni: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<AciD``> anybody else having a black screen after locking and powering off the screen, then trying to power it on again ?
<pankaj_> Hi
<pankaj_> I have installed kubuntu 14.4 but after updating nvidia drivers its getting freez at first kubuntu screen
<lordievader> o/
<lordievader> What graphics card do you have and what version of the driver did you install?
<pankaj_> any solution
<pankaj_> nvidia n12p-gs ver70
<lordievader> pankaj_: Could you pastebin the output of 'lscpi -k|grep -A2 VGA'?
<lordievader> !paste | pankaj_
<ubottu> pankaj_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pankaj_> i think update was some thing like version 33, not sure. installed via kubuntu update service
<mine> I really Love what is going on in Kubuntu's 14.10 Beta2 with Plasma 5, But since 13.10 Dolphin has not been able to open most Shares
<mine> Yes I can Install SMB4 or mount via Bash, but this isn't the point
<mine> the Latest Versions of KDE/Kubuntu plus other Distro's running KDE maybe going as far back as 13.04, but for sure 13.10 on is the ONLY Operating system that can not Open Share files without a fix or outside Program/App to do the mounting for it
<lordievader> mine: You do know that both 13.04 and 13.10 are EOL?
<mine> EOL?
<lordievader> End-of-Life.
<mine> yes, but it's still happening in 14.04 and now in 14.10 Beta
<mine> nothing has changed in the LTS
<lordievader> mine: Have you filed a bug?
<mine> lordievader, I was using the 13.04 as the starting pooint as to when I first noticed it
<mine> I have
<mine> and can again
<lordievader> mine: They I suppose you'll just have to wait until it is adressed.
<lordievader> Filing duplicate bugs won't speed up the process, if anything it will slow it down.
<mine> It's been on Many discussions as of Late
<mine> you can see the shares, just won't open them, and won't show up in the Device location of Dolphin with out Installing SMB4
<mine> but I won't add a doup then :)
<iroh312> i just clean installed Trusty from Precise.  How do set Kubuntu so that it does NOT activate the wifi card until i actually need it?
<AciD`> iroh312 > uncheck the wifi once, and it should stay that way
<mine> iroh312: click on the WiFi bar, Uncheck the network, reverce when needed
<iroh312> I tried that. every time i boot my laptop the card is active until i turn it off.
<iroh312> is this something i should report as a bug?
<xevil> I have a Win 8, Kubuntu 14.04 dual boot with each operating system on it's own drive.  Kubuntu will not mount the win 8 NTFS drive reporting an error and that "the drive is in an unsafe state".  I have turned off the quick boot option in Win *, but still can't get the drive to mount.  Any suggestions?
<sanad> hi
<mine> lordievader: It is supposed to be something to do with how the KIO Slave mounts or Doesn't Mount in this case...
<mine> But it sadly Renders the KDE Series as a Home only OS to any and All GUI Only users who are still lost as to how to Open remote Shares When the GUI tool given only gets you half there :)
<mine> Thank's for your input :)
<xevil> anyone have any idead on my question?
<xevil> ideas that is...
<mine> xevil: I have the same issue on my kde, even running live returns that error... not sure if it's kde only cause I haven't reied it with my Ubuntu yet sorry
<mine> Might be a M$ file protection that Win 8 added
<xevil> it's a rather annoying condition... I've tried everything I've read to fix the condition, but so far pfffttt....
<mine> xevil: have you tried right clicking the drive partition in Dolphin and unlock it?
<xevil> It's a seperate drive... not a partition
<mine> but still, if you right click that and choose 'Unlock Panel'  I remember it worked for me in the past for something
<xevil> I don't get that option... only a Lock Panels option
<mine> ahh, so it's already unlocked
<xevil> it's very vexing... never had this problem with any other version of WIN
<mine> yeah, My Dolphin works great on Win 7 Drive, I am sure it's somethig M$ did to add hurdles
<xevil> oh well... maybe I can find something that will work... I can mount it read only, but that isn't what I wanted...
<xevil> take care and thanks...
<iroh312> i found something re: win8 using fast boot-up
<mine> you too, welcom
<iroh312> i found something re: win8 using fast boot-up, it seems that if you use fast boot for windows 8 you will get that error using dual boot.
<iroh312> i am new to this so i don't know if i am allowed to post urls to other web pages.
<sanad> hi
<jimmy51v_> at the login screen I can choose the window manager type (KDE,gnome, cinnamon, etc). is this someting I can preset via command line or script?
<Walex> jimmy51v_: yes.
<jimmy51v_> Walex: how?  (what config file or tool)
<jimmy51v_> Walex: i think i've narrowed it down to LightDM configuration
<Walex> jimmy51v_: depends on which graphical login manager you are using.
<Walex> jimmy51v_: most of them keep a file in your home directory with your personal default.
<jimmy51v_> I started with a kubuntu liveCD, added cinnamon.  i would like the default to be cinnamon but leave the option for the user to switch to kde if needed
<Walex> jimmy51v_: and there will most likely be a config file in '/etc/' for changing the LightDM (if that is what you are using) system-wide default instead of just your personal one.
<jimmy51v_> ah
<jimmy51v_> ok, i see the one under /etc/lightdm
<Walex> jimmy51v_: http://madebits.com/blog/?x=entry:entry131024-094005 has a detailed explanation#
<jimmy51v_> i'll modify that and see if it sticks
<Walex> jimmy51v_: also http://askubuntu.com/questions/62833/how-do-i-change-the-default-session-for-when-using-auto-logins for a shorter one
<jimmy51v_> good info in both.
<jimmy51v_> thanks for the direction... i'll read and see what I can make happen
<MattQC> Hello.
<chando> hellow to everyone
<chando> I am new here, and would like to know how it works.
<chando> I am running Kubuntu 14.04 and enjoy it very much
<chando> looking for a good documentation site for kubuntu --like a wiki like Wikipedia
<TheFakeazneD525> chando: http://40.media.tumblr.com/d8c9450034e0fcb4ca0d7ee8727496d6/tumblr_mz5evcY3Md1qcsesho3_500.png
<TheFakeazneD525> er
<TheFakeazneD525> chando: https://userbase.kde.org/Welcome_to_KDE_UserBase
<TheFakeazneD525> ..is there any way to disable the autocopy thing
<chando> I enjoyed your png. Is there a protocol here that I am supposed to already know?
<TheFakeazneD525> chando: I mispasted that
<TheFakeazneD525> the second one is the wiki
<chando> Yes I have seen this one, but it's only good for KDE --the desktop. It does not cover the system. Likewise, another site is Ubunt, but it is not exactly kubunbu either, so a user of Kubuntu is stuck to discover on his own.
<chando> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntuguide  this site used to be located at a university in Europe somewhere, but it was difficult to update. One had to submit the proposed change, wait a few days, etc and it might chanhge. By the time you got things changed a bit, Kubuntu was already on a new version, so the documentation was left as it was.
#kubuntu 2014-10-14
<chando> guys, what is the "Join" button for in Quassel IRC (that's what I'm on)
<tsimpson> chando: to join another channel
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: we now have the kubuntu docs on userbase as well, at least those we are working on
<valorie> userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu as I recall
<TheFakeazneD525> ah
<timeaftertime> !ops
<timeaftertime> !ops
<lordievader> Good morning.
<beilfusso> <df<sf
<beilfusso> cfgjhxfjhfdjxfgj
<prentket> jhzuuuuuuuuzhjlk
<knopj> hiii
<prentket> iouu
<prentket> jh
<prentket> jh
<prentket> jh
<prentket> jh
<beilfusso> Yo
<unopaste> prentket you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<beilfusso> hi
<knopj> is ja geil
<mausolfh> Hallo
<beilfusso> ykgsyödjgppppj<ö
<runckl> moin
<wladaschm> Hallo
<mausolfh> ;)
<besslerj> hallo
<runckl> =)
<wladaschm> Hi
<daehnh> Hallo
<rohmannm> was du so gucken?
<kroegert> #laüft
<eberhardtl01> hallo
<knopj> lolol
<darowskij> haha
<mausolfh> hi
<hueckstaedtm> Guten Tag
<ebermannl> Hallo
<runckl> yolo
<wladaschm> =)
<eberhardtl01> moin
<hohmannc> hallo
<runckl> hillba
<kroegert> diesdasananas
<eberhardtl01> was geht
<ebermannl> l0ol
<lorenzh_> Hallo :)
<rohmannm> besser als Whatsapp;)))
<eberhardtl01> leute yolo
<hueckstaedtm> provoziert mich nicht
<ebermannl> Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<lorenzh_> ja
<knopj> :-)
<beilfusso> ssssss
<runckl> hekkkkkkkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<darowskij> was?
<heisec01> hallöchen!
<hueckstaedtm> hihihihihihi
<eberhardtl01> bbbbbbbbb    ggdxvdvxvcdcvxxsc
<rohmannm> ghdufewrhtgipuwrjhnbvjkgsrht09hje
<wladaschm> What
<ebermannl> Loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<beilfusso> \gommemode
<lorenzh_> B-P
<knopj> ja dagegen ist Whatsapp nur schrott
<heisec01> LOL
<kroegert> döööööööööööner
<daehnh> chat
<heisec01> bvut8zv8epfhjgloejihztigoetzoivlr
<darowskij> ich kann euch nocht verstehen
<runckl> jo
<wladaschm> llllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<prentket> kluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<eberhardtl01> µµµµµµµµµµµµµµµµµµm nein alter
<beilfusso> \gommemode
<rohmannm> Was is denn los mit euch
<rohmannm> ?
<eberhardtl01> leute chat rum
<darowskij> fat
<beilfusso_> \verpass leon Stromschock
<hueckstaedtm_> Bleibt mal geschmeidig
<kroegert_> das wird room geschrieben
<runckl_> #ihr seid hacker
<knopj_> das macht voll fun
<eberhardtl01_> GAUSS
<daehnh_> wg
<knopj_> u wmis
<prentket_> hallo
<rohmannm_> #lol
<lorenzh__> hallo
<knopj_> g
<ebermannl_> Coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ebermannl_> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ebermannl_> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<eberhardtl01_> YOLO
<kroegert_> lw haben
<eberhardtl01_> LOL
<prentket_> #yolo
<knopj_> wmis
<mausolfh_> #########
<runckl_> #lol
<prentket_> ficken
<heisec01_> hallo mausolf
<hueckstaedtm_> SDFJKSDHFJSFHSLJKFHSDHDLFHSDJFKHAFJSAHFASFD
<hueckstaedtm_> SHFDJKLSAFSDHFLSAKDJHSAKLJSFD
<knopj_> alter wen du schwein
<rohmannm_> jo was  geht hat hier wer Hacksteak?
<beilfusso_> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<hueckstaedtm_> ASDFHSADFHALSDFÖJALSKDFLSAFJSD
<beilfusso_> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<lordievader> !ops
<hueckstaedtm_> ASJHASKDHFSAJKDLHSDKLJHLSAKFHSKFHKSJAHFSLKJLSFHSAF
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<eberhardtl01_> ################DUMM
<prentket_> huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutfrggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<hueckstaedtm_> ASKJDFHSLDKJFHASKDFHSJDF
<prentket_> gfrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<prentket_> fg
<prentket_> f
<prentket_> f
<prentket_> f
<unopaste> prentket_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<heisec01_> luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusssstiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggg
<hueckstaedtm_> KJASDHFLKJSAHFD
<rohmannm_> j
<rohmannm_> j
<rohmannm_> j
<rohmannm_> j
<eberhardtl01_> BVBDFBHGVBFHVBBDHVBFHVXBGC
<rohmannm_> j
<rohmannm_> j
<runckl_> #conni leckt sene !"§$%%%%
<daehnh_> haha
<pfundsteinb> lkjhngfaödhij
<hueckstaedtm_> SDJKFHSALJKDFHSKLHFD
<unopaste> rohmannm_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<beilfusso_> \clear
<eberhardtl01_> NBNGGSJNVUVAUVDGVVSAHG
<kroegert_> sossefrucht
<hueckstaedtm_> ASDKHFSAJKLDHFSLJAKDHFSJKDLHSLKJDFHSAJKDLFHASLKDJHFALSKJDHFSALKJDHFSALKJDHFSALJKDHFSALKJDHFSAKDF
<pfundsteinb> rskuertghalkjutha
<eberhardtl01_> NFGGKVXJGBCHNBCHTBVSJ
<hohmannc_> dnfjnfgfgbdbghbjfjnjgfjhfgjhjnngjd
<mausolfh_> ganz ruhig
<eberhardtl01_> GGDNHFHDBVJHFVHBKFG
<pfundsteinb> hi
<hueckstaedtm_> ASDJHFSALJKDHSALKJHFSDKJJ11234567890
<heisec01_> hhhjhjhjhjhjhjhjhjhjhjhjhjhjhjhjhjhhjhjh
<knopj_> hahahaha
<eberhardtl01_> HDVkfnjgkgbnjhed
<fielekel> hallihallo
<mausolfh_> hi
<pfundsteinb> hsalieurzhöa<pueozhtöoi4WZTHÖOWIAU4ZToöi<hdsepotriuahw<äyoritzouihz
<eberhardtl01_> jkfhbfhhbd
<fielekel> wmds
<beilfusso_> YO
<mausolfh_> k
<eberhardtl01_> hallo
<ebermannl_> lol
<beilfusso_> hallo
<eberhardtl01_> wsa gwht
<pfundsteinb> jfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjfjjf
<kroegert_> mega nice
<mausolfh_> k
<ebermannl_> hi
<pfundsteinb> woottuizwoooufrglskjdhfgljjj
<ebermannl_> kk
<ebermannl_> ,
<knopj_> nichts
<pfundsteinb> nice
<ebermannl_> glllk
<ebermannl_> öl
<pfundsteinb> lol
<fielekel> lw
<beilfusso_> lw
<ebermannl_> knopj?
<lordievader> Thanks Tm_T :)
<ap0c> Waffl3x:  www.pendrivelinux.com is a good place to start
<ap0c> Waffl3x:  You can use a CD / DVD / USB-Drive / SD-Card
<Waffl3x> I dont mind partitioning like I said
<ap0c> well in order to install the OS you will need to put it onto a medium listed above ^
<Waffl3x> would external drive work?
<Waffl3x> probably not huh
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: it could
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: but you are better off (temporarily) putting it on a thumbdrive
<ap0c> I never really owned an external, aren't they basically a big USB?
<Waffl3x> ill do that if I can find one
<Kwpolska> ap0c: they are, pretty much
<ap0c> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/
<ap0c> Ubuntu 7.04 is dated but the guide is relevant I think
<Waffl3x> ill be right back
<ap0c> Do you have a blank CD?
<Waffl3x> I have a usb stick, I just found it
<ap0c> How many GB?
<Waffl3x> let me check
<Waffl3x> 29
<ap0c> If you have at least 700MB it's large enough to hold a live-disk of Ubuntu
<Waffl3x> wait no
<Waffl3x> 25
<ap0c> 25GB?
<Waffl3x> yes
<ap0c> That's plenty
<ap0c> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<Waffl3x> but its not my personal drive
<Waffl3x> so I need to install to the disk after
<ap0c> Are there files on it?  If there are you will need to back them up
<Waffl3x> kk
<ap0c> follow the tutorial on that page I linked ^ it will also download the .iso for you
<Waffl3x> should I make a partition first or after?
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: partitions are created in the kubuntu installer
<ap0c> You can do that within the kubuntu installer
<Waffl3x> and it wont fuck with my files?
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: shouldn’t
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: but do have backups
<ap0c> if you completely wipe windows, everything will be gone on your C: drive
<Waffl3x> fuck
<Waffl3x> ap0c: I decided to instal to my desktop on a partition
<Waffl3x> im not going to wipe my laptop right now
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: then you shouldn’t lose all data
<ap0c> you said you have an external HDD, you could backup what you need on there
<ap0c> if you do need to back anything up
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: you should always have backups, whether or not you’re messing with your drive
<Waffl3x> theres like no space on it :/
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: dropbox, onedrive, google drive?
<Waffl3x> no
<Waffl3x> I guess ill just risk it
<Waffl3x> I have nothing important on the drive anyway
<Waffl3x> just my windows install
<Waffl3x> everything important is on my other drive
<ap0c> if you have nothing of importance than you don't really need to back it up imo
<ap0c> I use a secondary HDD as well for bulk file storage ^
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: don’t back it up then, it shouldn’t break anyway (though it’s still a possibility)
 * Kwpolska loves cloud storage
<ap0c> Waffl3x: are you following that YUMI tutorial?
<Kwpolska> why not follow (semi-)official ubuntu docs?
<ap0c> it'll get you a linux distro of your choice installed to a flash drive to boot from, easily
<Waffl3x> I havent started yet
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: follow this (but choose Kubuntu instead): http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ap0c> Yumi is an updated version of Pen Drive Linux's USB installer
<Waffl3x> so I should use yumi?
<Waffl3x> or what he linked?
 * Kwpolska would trust Ubuntu.com, one would imageine they are more experienced
<ap0c> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/ <
 * ap0c sees Pen Drive Linux's USB creator at the top of the page on Ubuntu.com
<Kwpolska> besides, 14.10 is released in 9 days
<ap0c> they both work the same man
<Kwpolska> ap0c: they might.
<ap0c> you just download an .iso and choose it with Pen Drive Linux' USB installer, and with YUMI it downloads the .iso for you (or you can choose a local .iso)
<Kwpolska> ap0c: dd if=/path/to/image.iso of=/dev/sdX for life
<ap0c> Waffl3x: how's it coming along
<Waffl3x> im starting
<Waffl3x> :/
<Waffl3x> ive been looking through my harddrive
<Waffl3x> to double check nothing there is important
<ap0c> to install xchat when you get on linux, if you're on *buntu you can type in sudo apt-get install xchat into the terminal
<Waffl3x> IMPORTANT: Ensure that all internal hard drives are disconnected from your computer during the install (pull your SATA or IDE cables)
<Waffl3x> wat
<Waffl3x> seriously?
<Waffl3x> okay
<Waffl3x> remind me what tutorial im looking at
<ap0c> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: where didd you read that IMPORTANT invalid advice?
<ap0c> I'm wondering the same
<Waffl3x> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/installing-ubuntu-to-a-usb-hard-drive/
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: don’t read that
<Waffl3x> I guess it was an old link
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: it’s old and does not work in your case
<Waffl3x> okay
<Waffl3x> got the program
<ap0c> open it up
<Waffl3x> so what linux do I want?
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: kubuntu
<ap0c> I recommend Kubuntu for distribution, but you could also try Ubuntu or Xubuntu (they differ by Window Manager)
<Kwpolska> ap0c: desktop environment*
<Waffl3x> ill take your word for it
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: If you want a Windows 7-like experience, go for Kubuntu
<ap0c> yeah Kwpolska, DE*
<ap0c> it's 7:17 AM
<ap0c> trying to help this guy out before I pass out ^
<Waffl3x> do I need to download the iso myself?
<ap0c> if you leave Local iso selected unchecked I think it will auto-download it for you
<Waffl3x> im confused because it says step 3 select your kubuntu*desktop*.iso
<ap0c> did you do step 2?
<Waffl3x> yes
<ap0c> www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<Waffl3x> there was a checkbox
<Waffl3x> open download
<Waffl3x> I clicked it
<Waffl3x> and its downloading
<ap0c> on Yumi?
<Waffl3x> no
<Waffl3x> chrome
<ap0c> oh, you could have just said 'it's downloading'
<Waffl3x> do I want to format the drive?
<ap0c> but ideally you would want to click save for a file you aren't going to open right away
<ap0c> and yeah
<Waffl3x> what do you mean click save for a file you aren't going to open right away
<Waffl3x> this isnt internet explorer :)
<ap0c> in chrome/firefox/etc., if you don't want to open something it's usually better to click 'save'
<Waffl3x> but yeah chrome doesnt do that, just downloads straight into my downloads folder
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: you are fine then
<Waffl3x> oh wait, I think I comunicated something wrong
<ap0c> once it downloads just choose the .iso with Yumi
<Waffl3x> I did click the checkbox in yumi
<Waffl3x> but it opened the link in chrome
<ap0c> unless it automatically fills out the directory once its downloaded
<ap0c> almost done?
<Waffl3x> heh
<Waffl3x> my internet is not even close to lightning fast
<Waffl3x> :(
<Waffl3x> you might even want to leave instructions and go to bed
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: *cough* timezones *cough*
<Waffl3x> says 20 minutes left
<ap0c> Does it have an estimate?
<Waffl3x> Kwpolska: he said it was 7 AM
<ap0c> you could check out www.whylinuxisbetter.net
<ap0c> this looks a little dated haha
<ap0c> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/whats-this-linux-thing-and-why-should-i-try-it/ - here is a little article on Linux
<ap0c> aimed at beginners
<ap0c> @ Waffl3x
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: full instructions: burn the ISO to your USB drive when it downloads (using yumi), reboot, boot from USB (if you can’t figure out how to do it, google around), and follow the installer’s instructions.  Partitioning should be proposed automatically.
<ap0c> Waffl3x: I recommend creating a separate partition for /home/ if the partition manager doesn't automatically
<Waffl3x> so make 2 new partitions?
<Waffl3x> maybe I just partition both my harddrives ones
<Waffl3x> once
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: you will need at least three partitions: windows, linux /, linux /home  — and you may also need/want linux swap
<ap0c> you'll need a root partition (OS files and packages mostly) , a home partition (your user account folders are stored here and most of your programs) and swap (a secondary RAM, like Windows Virtual RAM sort of; good for idling)
<Kwpolska> ap0c: has support been fixed, or is this still an urban myth and having home come over from a different os doesn’t work?
<Kwpolska> ap0c: most of your programs’ configuration*
<Waffl3x> so I have 2 harddrives, a 500gb and a tb one
<Waffl3x> what do you reccomend I do?
<Waffl3x> OS drive partitioned once and the content drive partitioned twice?
<Waffl3x> or the other way around?
<ap0c> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/partitioning
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: you have a weird definition of the word “partitioning”
<ap0c> Kwpolska: what do you mean - support for?
<Waffl3x> how so?
<Waffl3x> oh
<Kwpolska> ap0c: /home on separate pertition → install new linux
<ap0c>  I don't know, this is the first distro I've ran in awhile
<ap0c> I haven't tried to install another distro yet
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: You want at least two partitions on the OS drive (windows + linux / + swap?) and possibly two on the data drive (windows data + linux /home)
<Waffl3x> thats what I meant
<Waffl3x> 2 on os and 3 on data or 3 on os and 2 on data
<Kwpolska> ap0c: years ago, I’ve had issues when I tried that.  Haven’t installed a Linux on my main computer since late 2010.
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: 3 on OS
<ap0c> 3 patitions - ext4 root partition, ext4 /home partition , linux swap
<Waffl3x> at this rate I should just buy a new harddrive
<ap0c> on your OS drive ^ if by 'content drive' you mean storage of movies / pictures / etc. , don't do anything to that
<Waffl3x> actually
<Waffl3x> thats a good idea
<Waffl3x> Ill go dig up an old harddrive
<Waffl3x> my content drive consists of programs
<ap0c> is your content drive a separate HDD?
<Waffl3x> and games
<Waffl3x> yes it is
<ap0c> you must not understand partitioning ,
<ap0c> you only have to partition one HDD
<ap0c> you can keep your files on the other
<Waffl3x> no I understand partitioning
<ap0c> well you seem to think that you have to partition your secondary HDD
<Waffl3x> I dont know what I was thinking actually
<Waffl3x> I thought it would be better to partition the second drive for linux programs I guess
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: Actually, you can just create one new partition on the OS drive, for Linux.
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: Also, you can’t partition for “linux programs”.  You basically can’t put them anywhere else but /usr which must be on the same partition as everything else
<ap0c> you don't really need a ton of storage for linux, 500GB is plenty
<ap0c> I am running on a 500GB HDD with a secondary 500GB HDD
<ap0c> 1TB total
<Kwpolska> ap0c: main hdd, create ONE 100 gb partition for everything.  should be enough.
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: ↑
<ap0c> Kwpolska: 100gb for WoW, Diablo3, TF2, CS:GO, CS:S, L4D2, etc. , on top of other stuff? *cough*
<Kwpolska> ap0c: I’m assuming they are going to game on Windows anyways
<ap0c> He said he wants to wipe Win8
<Kwpolska> ap0c: he did not.
<ap0c> in #python earlier ^
<Kwpolska> ap0c: besides, an exception to the rule: steam games can go anywhere on the system
<ap0c> by default they go in your /home/username/.steam folder
<Kwpolska> ap0c: you are asked where you want to put them (hell, even on your NTFS partition).  And if not, symlinks.
<ap0c> Waffl3x: how's that .iso download going?
<Waffl3x> just finished
<ap0c> alright use Yumi to create a live boot USB
<Waffl3x> Kwpolska: I have 219 gb left
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: where?
<Waffl3x> on my os drive
<ap0c> Kwpolska: http://askubuntu.com/questions/227502/where-are-steam-games-installed
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: so you will have 119 left on the windows drive and 100 gb for the linux drive
<Waffl3x> oh I see
<Waffl3x> I thought you meant create 3 100 partitions
<Waffl3x> then I read one
<ap0c> Waffl3x: do you want to keep Windows 8 installed?
<Kwpolska> ap0c: and?  I explicitly remember TF2 asking me where it wants to be installed.
<Waffl3x> ap0c: I allready said I decided to install on my desktop
<Kwpolska> ap0c: I also explicitly remember throwing it onto /media/shared, my ntfs drive
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: want to keep windows on that computer?
<Waffl3x> yes
<ap0c> Kwpolska: and? this was like 5 years ago
<Kwpolska> ap0c: one*
<Kwpolska> ap0c: less, even
<Waffl3x> to clarify im going to use linux mostly for programming
<Kwpolska> theeere.
<Waffl3x> actually
<Waffl3x> I dont know what im going to use it for
<Waffl3x> I dont know why im doing this
<Waffl3x> but it sounds fun so im doing it
<Waffl3x> anyway
<Waffl3x> on yumi a step 4 popped up
<Waffl3x> set a persistent file size for storing changes
<jubo2> I have a USB stick with Kubuntu14.04.1
<jubo2> My intention is to build and run a local network of MaidSafe nodes
<ap0c> that basically just allows you to use part of the USB file to store files/settings etc., not necessary if you are installing the OS directly from USB
<jubo2> Should I download something newer then Kubuntu14.04.1 ?
<jubo2> ap0c: I know about livecd. It boots the root filesystem to RAM
<Kwpolska> jubo2: there is nothing newer as of now
<Kwpolska> jubo2: there will be in 9 days though
<jubo2> Kwpolska: 'k dänks
<jubo2> ah 14.10.0 coming ?
<Kwpolska> jubo2: just 14.10
<ap0c> Waffl3x: is the USB writing?
<jubo2> They are saying in #debian-offtopic that GCC 4.8 or newer
<jubo2> so either Debian8 ( doesn't exist yet, currently just codename "jessie" )
<Waffl3x> its going ap0c
<jubo2> I check
<jubo2> How do I check my GCC version ?
<jubo2> 'gcc -v' ?
<ap0c> yes ^
<Kwpolska> jubo2: try it and see™
<jubo2> 4.8.2
<jubo2> I saw something about 4.8.8 in the MaidSafe documentation
<jubo2> I check.
<Waffl3x> it just asked
<Waffl3x> do I want to add more things now on F:
<ap0c> nope.
<ap0c> you're on laptop right now Waffl3x?
<Waffl3x> yes
<ap0c> so you are installing to desktop?
<Waffl3x> yes
<Waffl3x> so I plug the usb in and restart desktop?
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: yes
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: you must tell your desktop to boot up from usb, though
<ap0c> yeah, and bring up the boot menu while its starting
<Waffl3x> so boot to bios
<ap0c> no, boot menu
<Waffl3x> hmm
<Waffl3x> im not completely sure how to do that
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: this all depends on your computer
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: when you turn the computer on, you should see a screen telling you what to press.
<jubo2> Finally found it - http://maidsafe.net/maidsafe-examples/en/index.html
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: look for “boot device”, if you can’t find it, try entering setup
<ap0c> What manufacturer is the desktop?
<jubo2> It shows how to build and boot a 12 local node MaidSafe Network
<ap0c> Waffl3x
<Waffl3x> yes
<jubo2> I need this so I can get to writing Hello World in C++
<Waffl3x> asus
<Waffl3x> oh
<Waffl3x> the full desktop
<jubo2> never ever touched the stuff before
<Waffl3x> me
<ap0c> F3 should be your boot menu, or Esc
<ap0c> for Asus
<ap0c> one is the BIOS the other is boot menu
<jubo2> multiple inheritance.. sound weird..
<Kwpolska> jubo2: seriously now?!
<ap0c> jubo2
<Waffl3x> del is for bios
<Kwpolska> jubo2: you need all this magic for hello world?
<jubo2> Kwpolska: nonono..
<ap0c> use g++ from CLI
<ap0c> Waffl3x: what manufacturer is the desktop
<ap0c> Asus?
<jubo2> Intention is to implement http://develop.consumerium.org/wiki/Voting and votecounting and a few other things as MaidSafe apps
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: just look at the screen when it boots
<jubo2> since the thing has petabytes and exabytes of disk in time it's the perfect place to store history data from the polling system
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: aim for boot device, enter setup if there is no such option
<ap0c> http://www.desertcrystal.com.au/bootkeys
<jubo2> Kwpolska: Consumium / Consumerium - Enhancing Consumer Informedness plans to use a dissensus voting system with open and discardable voter ids with anonymity ( at the start at least )
<Kwpolska> jubo2: Thank you for throwing a wall of gibberish at me.
<Waffl3x> ive been bugging my mom for the password for the motherboard
<Waffl3x> some idiot (my uncle) decided it was a good idea to put one on
<Waffl3x> nevermind
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: murder the cmos
<Waffl3x> nothing worked
<jubo2> Kwpolska: open, anonymous at start and discardable voter ids. Dissensus voting system as opposed to consensus voting system
<Kwpolska> jubo2: please stop.
<jubo2> Everything I said was making sense but whaevs I stop pinging you
<ap0c> reset the CMOS battery jumper
<ap0c> on the motherboard
<jubo2> Is 14.10 LTS ?
<Waffl3x> ap0c: I put in nothing
<Kwpolska> jubo2: no, 14.04 is
<Waffl3x> and it worked
<jubo2> 'kdänks
<Waffl3x> and again
<Waffl3x> manufacture = me
<Waffl3x> motherboard = asus
<ap0c> Waffl3x: press ESC to get the boot option menu
<ap0c> before the OS loads while the computer is initially starting up
<Waffl3x> so since im in bios
<Waffl3x> should I just change boot priotiyu?
<ap0c> power down - restart - press ESC
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: we recommend an one-off boot device change
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: using the boot device menu (press ESC while booting up)
<ap0c> is your linux USB in the desktop?
<Waffl3x> yes
<ap0c> press ESC while booting up to load the boot menu and select the removable media
<ap0c> name can vary depending on flash drive manufacturer
<Waffl3x> shit
<Waffl3x> computer just died
<Waffl3x> I think its fine
<Waffl3x> but idk
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: you should stop being scared of things
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: tinkering and experimenting is 99% of IT
<Waffl3x> no its doing the thing
<Waffl3x> its happened before
<ap0c> 'doing the thing'
<Waffl3x> nvm
<willianruiz> hola
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: let me guess, is your PSU dead?
<jubo2> This is even realer then the real thing - https://github.com/maidsafe/MaidSafe/wiki - The scots are going to save the World from computing, storage and transmission done badly
<Waffl3x> I didnt get in boot menu though
<ap0c> try again
<ap0c> don't press and hold the key, press it repeatedly (speed doesn't really matter here)
<Waffl3x> Kwpolska: a long time ago it did this thing where it got stuck booting, one of the red lights on the motherboard got stuck on too, and it stayed that way for hours
<Waffl3x> then at some point after turning it off and on a bunch of times it fixed itself
<Waffl3x> like we couldnt get in bios or anything
<Waffl3x> resetting bios didnt help
<ap0c> you could reinstall bios
<Kwpolska> why
<Kwpolska> ap0c: this is dangerous and not really needed in most cases
<Waffl3x> in any case
<Waffl3x> it didnt do it now
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: your PSU may be dead, or you may have other issues.
<ap0c> yeah sorry I didn't mean to say that , I was thinking of vBIOS
<ap0c> Waffl3x:  what happened when you booted up and pressed ESC?  did you try multiple times?  give it a few shots
<Waffl3x> okay
<Waffl3x> im in boot manager
<ap0c> select the removable media
<Waffl3x> Kwpolska: it happened a long time ago and hasn't happened since
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: you *may* need to go into hard drives → your USB drive, though this — again — depends on the specific computer you’re using
<Waffl3x> I fucked up
<Waffl3x> I went to advanced settings
<ap0c> restart try again
<Waffl3x> okay
<Waffl3x> im in boot manager
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: find your way to booting from the usb
<Waffl3x> what now
<Waffl3x> uh
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: boot from usb
<Waffl3x> theres like no options here
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: what is there?
<Waffl3x> just windows 7
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: you got into Windows boot manager, and not into boot device choice.
<Waffl3x> well fuck
<Waffl3x> exp is a lie then
<Waffl3x> esc*
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: wah, just do it in bios
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: also, learn how to tinker and experiment
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: hand-holding won’t get you too far
<Waffl3x> boot menu is in bios
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: if you can’t get into the actual thing, do it in bios
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: the thing is part of bios, but usually not accessed via “enter setup”
<Waffl3x> it is in the bios
<ap0c> launch your USB from there
<Waffl3x> there is 2 usb selections
<Waffl3x> they are identical except one has UEFI: on the front
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: don’t do uefi
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: you will be better off if you stay with the tried-and-true BIOS and ignore UEFI altogether
<Waffl3x> whats the difference
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: do yourself a favor and ignore UEFI altogether
<Waffl3x> I dont understand what the difference is
<Waffl3x> but ill take your word on it
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: UEFI is only going to get you problems
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: so kindly ignore its existence
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: and hate your manufacturer for blessing your device with it
<Waffl3x> okay I have 2 options now
<Waffl3x> continue to boot from first hd
<ap0c> no
<Waffl3x> and linus distributions
<Kwpolska> linux*
<ap0c> linux distributions...
<Waffl3x> I assume linux distributions
<ap0c> ofc
<Kwpolska> we aren’t distributing Linus Torvalds the human around, are we now?
<ap0c> first hd will boot your primary HDD that starts with your main OS (normal startup)
<jubo2> Ait'
<Waffl3x> okay so
<Waffl3x> im in the installer
<ap0c> haha Kwpolska I thought the same
<Waffl3x> anything I need to do?
<jubo2> found the hard drive and the USB thingy with Kubuntu14.04.1
<Waffl3x> or can I just start kubuntu
<ap0c> start Kubuntu
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: start kubuntu
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: then run the installer on the desktop and follow its instructions which are written in English in a way that you will understand them
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: As you may have already noticed, I strongly promote that you do things on your own, without hand-holding, in order to learn how things work.
<Waffl3x> yes I know
<Waffl3x> is the third party software anygood?
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: what do you mean by that?
<ap0c> yes it's flash and stuff
<Kwpolska> ah, this install option.
<jubo2> loading Kubuntu .. then install .. then update .. then build MaidSafe local network
<ap0c> Kwpolska there is some stuff like Adobe Flash etc. that is considered third party
<Kwpolska> ap0c: I forgot about this.
<Kwpolska> ap0c: too much distros that are (a) get them yourself (b) we baked that in for you
<ap0c> as time goes on you would figure they include install options for basic programs mostly everyone uses that are free anyways
<Kwpolska> ap0c: like?
<ap0c> are we talking about the installer including an option for third party software?
<ap0c> because one of the first things a lot of people do is install flash when they have a distro that doesn't have it, if they browse the web a lot
<Waffl3x> I know after you told me to tinker
<Waffl3x> but I have no idea how to to this part
<Waffl3x> it all looks wrong
<Waffl3x> the disk setup
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: take a screenshot and upload it to imgur
<ap0c> ye ^
<ap0c> good ol' imgur
<Waffl3x> uhm
<Waffl3x> how?
<Waffl3x> if im installing it
<jubo2> Now installing Kubuntu14 :D :D
<ap0c> http://docs.kubuntu.org/installation.html#disk-setup
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: um, press printscreen?
<ap0c> Waffl3x: documentation on installing kubuntu
<ap0c> to upload to imgur press print screen and then save the file and upload it on imgur.com
<Waffl3x> Kwpolska: but after I press print screen how do I get it out of the computer
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: you have internet access on the computer, don’t you?
<Waffl3x> yeah but
<Waffl3x> how do I get out of the installing part
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: press printscreen
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: this should bring up the usual screenshot app
<Waffl3x> it did not
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: also, alt+tab is also a things over here on linux
<Waffl3x> I can alt tab
<Waffl3x> but theres nothing to alt tab to
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: try print screen now?
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: there is no show desktop at the end?
<Waffl3x> n
<Waffl3x> no
<Waffl3x> just the installation screen
<ap0c> Waffl3x: you are pressing the button above Insert / right of F12 , right?
<Kwpolska> why must there be so many things you can configure in kde
<Waffl3x> my keyboard is weird
<Waffl3x> insert is at the top
<Waffl3x> beside f12 is scroll lock
<Waffl3x> :)
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: quit the installer, open a browser, press printscreen, you’ll figure the rest out
<ap0c> Waffl3x: http://docs.kubuntu.org/installation.html#disk-setup official kubuntu documentation on installation
<Waffl3x> should I just check manual?
<ap0c> yeah
<ap0c> I did mine manually
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: which manual?
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: manual paritioning?
<Waffl3x> yes
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: then do.
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: just make sure it doesn’t format things it shouldn’t format.
<Waffl3x> I have no idea what to do on this page
<Waffl3x> why is there 2 things per harddrive?
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: what two things?
<Waffl3x> there is /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb /dev/sdb1
<Waffl3x> on the ones with 1 it shows type ntfs
<Waffl3x> and size and used
<Waffl3x> I dont understand what /dev/sda and /dev/sdb are
<ap0c> /dev/sda is your primary HDD
<Waffl3x> what is /dev/sda1 then
<Waffl3x> OH
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: /dev/sdX → entire drive
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: /dev/sdX1 → the first partition on the drive
<Waffl3x> yeah I got it
<Waffl3x> so I select /dev/sda and click new partition table?
<ap0c> you will need free space first
<Waffl3x> it says...
<Waffl3x> you have selected an entire device to partition if you procede with creating a new ppartition table on the device then all current partitions will be removed
<Kwpolska> no do not
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: want to keep windows?
<Waffl3x> im just saying what it says
<Waffl3x> I know what it means
<Kwpolska> Waffl3x: answer no to the message.
<Waffl3x> I dont know what to click to make a new partition without killing that one
<ap0c> resize the current partition
<Waffl3x> oh
<Waffl3x> OHH
<Waffl3x> I feel dumb
<Waffl3x> im assuming I set use as to ntfs?
<ap0c> for your new partitions now
<ap0c> no*
<ap0c> for linux you want ext4 for your /home partition and your root partition, and swap
<Waffl3x> what am I setting it to then?
<Waffl3x> oh
<Waffl3x> sorry
<Waffl3x> so Kwpolska said to make 1 partition of 100 gb, what do you say?
<ap0c> make a 25-30GB ext4 partition with the mount point as / , 60GB ext4 with mount point as /home, and the rest as linux swap
<ap0c> well linux swap should be like 110% of your RAM really, not a certain size
<Waffl3x> do I really need to do a swap partition?
<Waffl3x> I have 16 gb of ram
<Waffl3x> and format the partition right?
<ap0c> yeah
<ap0c> don't format your NTFS partition
<Waffl3x> I know that
<Waffl3x> I dont understand whats happening
<Waffl3x> I click change and do what exactly?
<Waffl3x> its not letting me change the "new partition size"
<ap0c> did you set up your partitions?
<Waffl3x> no
<Waffl3x> Im trying to do that
<Waffl3x> thanks for the help and all
<Waffl3x> but I have to go to school
<Waffl3x> can we finish this later?
<ap0c> yea ^ just keep experimenting
<ap0c> google is your friend
<Waffl3x> yep
<Waffl3x> thanks for the help
<skrite> hey all. It used to be that i could search for a string of text in a directory by doing   grep "string" *  However, now that just returns a list of folders saying folder_name Is a directory. How do i grep now?
<skrite> change seemed to come with 14.04
<rberg> use grep -R, although I doubt grep has changed recently
<alvin> Yes, your example should just work as expected
<skrite> ok
<rberg> or did somehow your files become directories?
<Wil27> hello I help with kubuntu, sorry I don't speak english my problem is than I was used ubuntu for three years now format my computer and install kubuntu
<Wil27> but no work compiz
<Wil27> and my monitor this blocked
<skrite> rberg: no, directories have not changed, really. Just a folder full of python files with a couple of directories in there.
<rberg> sounds like grep is not finding any matches and also warning that its hitting directories and not recursing.
<hateball> Wil27: What is your native language? There might be a channel for it if that is easier for you
<Wil27> I speak spanish
<hateball> !es | Wil27
<ubottu> Wil27: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Wil27> ok gracias
<BluesKaj_> Hey folks
<Nexia> Hi, my VPN won't just connect under Kubuntu after working fine for the first 1-2 days after I installed Kubuntu recently. I faced this issue before when I had ubuntu+ KDE, and I remember it working out of no where when I booted back into Kubuntu some *days* later.
<Nexia> I've tried playing around with the connection's settings to no avail.
<BluesKaj> Nexia, openvpn?
<apb1963> I want to be able to right click on a file - in the terminal - and have the appropriate application execute it.. so if I right click on a sound file it should play, w/out first having to open the file manager and then selecting it....
<apb1963> Is there a way to accomplish this goal in kubuntu 14.04 ?
<lordievader> apb1963: By typing on the keyboard that can be accomplished...
<apb1963> lordievader: typing, is not right-clicking.
<lordievader> It's a terminal... what do you expect...
<apb1963> I already explained what I expect.
<genii> apb1963: The short answer to your question is "no".
<apb1963> Well, that's interesting because I can already right-click and get a menu, so that part is obviously done.  I know that the system is able to handle file associations, so that part is done too.... so I'm finding it hard to believe that there's no way to add some kind of launcher to the right click menu.
<lordievader> apb1963: How are you going to distinguish text from other text?
<apb1963> huh?
<lordievader> Terminal is text...
<apb1963> Yes?
<lordievader> apb1963: So how are you going to distinguish text from text?
<apb1963> The same way it's done everywhere else?  By parsing it.
<lordievader> And then search the entire file system to see if it is a file?
<lordievader> So in short, not going to happen.
<apb1963> Hunh?  No idea what yo're talking about.  What's to search?  It IS a file.
<apb1963> When I right click on a file it offers me a variety of choices, including to launch a file manager.  So, add one more choice "open file", with associated application.
<apb1963> Based on extension... such as .txt .wav, etc.
<apb1963> Or "Open with..."
<rberg> dang I remember playing with a new-ish terminal emulator that could do that but I cant remember its name
<lordievader> apb1963: Could you show a screenshot of that?
<apb1963> Just right click
<apb1963> Ah, perhaps we have a miscommunication... I'm in Konsole
<lordievader> apb1963: I did, I don't see it.
<apb1963> in Konsole?
<lordievader> apb1963: Jup.
<apb1963> Hmm.... works for me
<lordievader> apb1963: That's why I'd like to see a screenshot.
<apb1963> In that I get a menu
<apb1963> Oddly, I can't take screenshots when that menu is active.  Screenshots work otherwise... just not when the right-click menu is active
<lordievader> Sure I get a menu, but that menu has nothing to do with any of the files from the output of, say, ls. Just with the pwd.
<rberg> It was Terminology the enlightenment terminal emulator that could open files with a click
<rberg> but I found it too buggy to use all the time and E in kde ick..
<lordievader> Fancy though.
<lordievader> But I like the fact that in a terminal one doesn't need the mouse :)
<apb1963> I'm not saying it does have anything to do with the files... that's essentially the feature I'm looking for.
<rberg> yeah I meant it opens them with the appropriate program..
<apb1963> i'm not sure what the big deal is...  you were concerned about searching and distinguishing "text from other text"...  You take the text and you compare it to the files in $CWD...  or if it has a path, you use that path...  simple.  Why the fuss?
<apb1963> I'm not sure even that is needed... The application itself would probably figure that out.  You just need to pass it an argument... if it's not a file, the app doesn't open it.
<apb1963> Ends in .txt?  Open a text editor.  Ends in .flubber?  Open a flubber app. that reads flubber files and pass it the argument.
<apb1963> (I don't know if there's such a thing as flubber.)
<lordievader> Because that is what it is. How do you know that the output of the last command, or a previous command for that matter, is a file listing.
<lordievader> How do you know it is of the current cwd?
<rberg> I guess if you want to select text and open it you could script something with xclipboard and xdg-open
<apb1963> As I said, if it has a path, you pass the path.  if I type "vi asdfljadsfj" it will try to open that file.  Can't open it?  That's vi's problem to deal with.  Same for VLC, etc.  You simply associate the extension with an application and call the app and pass it the argument.  It's no different than in the GUI.
<lordievader> Just that Konsole has no idea, it just passes commands to bash or whatever shell you use.
<apb1963> Konsole is a type of GUI itself.
<apb1963> and that's all it should need to do.
<apb1963> Except that instead of bash, it differentiates based on file extension.
<lordievader> I'll just back down, this ain't going anywhere.
<apb1963> you're saying Konsole has a one track algorhthm... and ok, maybe it needs to be enhanced to handle what I'm asking for.  So OK, that's what's missing to get the job done.
<rberg> so playing aroung a bit I got this, select a file on konsole then run 'xdg-open $(xsel)' and it opens the file with its associated program.. not how to run that automatically
<rberg> /not/now/
<apb1963> Maybe a widget... dunno
<apb1963> well, I have to go... thanks for the thoughts :)  Let me know if anyone figures it out .  Thanks!
<rberg> I would make a hotkey
<rberg> for that command
<rberg> I set ctrl-atl-o to be that command and it totally works
<TBotNik> All, Have aptitude problem, part of a thread at: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?66222-Networking/page3! Could really use help on this.  Would like to finally recover this laptop and be using it today!
<cornfeedhobo> does anyone know where i might find where xorg settings are being saved? there doesnt seem to be a /etc/X11/xorg.conf that i am used to.....
<genii> !xorgconf | cornfeedhobo
<ubottu> cornfeedhobo: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<cornfeedhobo> thx
<genii> cornfeedhobo: If you make one it still get used. But if you do a dist-upgrade it gets moved to a file like /etc/X11/xorg.conf.MMDDYYYY
<genii> ( and then you have to cp it back to xorg.conf again )
<cornfeedhobo> yeah, i am just trying to see how kubuntu handles palm detection on trackpads, i dont see where that is being set.
<cornfeedhobo> so, not looking to create the xorg as much as learn from what is being set. looking in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ now
<genii> cornfeedhobo: Here it is in system Settings... Hardware...Input Devices.... Touchpad ( bottom left)  ... 4th folder over called Sensitivity
<TBotNik> Repeating: All, Have aptitude problem, part of a thread at: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?66222-Networking/page3! Could really use help on this.  Would like to finally recover this laptop and be using it today!
<cornfeedhobo> genii: indeed, but, even after setting it, there doesnt seem to be a change
<TBotNik> all: Does anyone know where a copy of the liveDVD with "REPAIR" options exists for download and run/install?  Default liveDVD does not have this option and has crashed my laptop, killing aptitude so always getting "packages held" error, but no packages are held!
<cornfeedhobo> genii: got it sorted now. thanks again for the help :)
<genii> cornfeedhobo: Does the result of: xinput       list a touchpad?
<cornfeedhobo> yea
<genii> cornfeedhobo: Ah, good to hear.
<cornfeedhobo> genii: i didnt want to burden anyone too much. i am using the kubuntu to compare another distro a friend is running.
<genii> TBotNik: I read the entire thread there and your system has so many different issues wrong with it that frankly it's not worth trying to sort it out by IRC support.
<TBotNik> genii: Well the install of 14.04 should have cleared all issues, but instead left aptitude somehow corrupted and all this on a brand new 1.5TB drive, so really needing some assist to get me over the hump here.  This laptop has been working on 12.04 since it's release and only went down when "disk full" errors knocked it out.  That's why it got the 1.5TB HD.  Was upgrade from 320GB HD!
<TBotNik> genii: Is there a way to use dpkg to re-install aptitude live online?
<genii> TBotNik: I would recommend instead to switch to using apt-get instead of using synaptic. Also when you do a do-release-upgrade to remove all PPAs, do a ppa-purge and revert the system to stock repositories. Additionally not to use Webmin since it was discontinued from Debian and Ubuntu because it screws systems up. Also waiting for network to come up is normal if /etc/network/interfaces has entries like:  iface eth0 inet dhcp     in there and
<genii> managed=true in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<genii> There are so many layered issues with your system that it is like trying to unwrap an onion.
<TBotNik> genii: I only used synaptic to see what packages are "HELD", which none are.  I totally run "apt-get" out of scripts, since I have over 5,000 apps to load above the "core".  Purging repositories would be nice, but then would have to add lines back in for the other frameworks and apps that I have to load.  I load Dropbox and Webmin as the last 2 items, because like you said they can mess things up sometimes, but have to have WebMin, due to support
<TBotNik> requirements contractually bound by customers to support.
<TBotNik> genii: Last time I checked, since I deleted Network Manager completely, there were no "managed" statements anywhere in the /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf file, since that file should not exist anywhere on my system, being Network Manager free.
<genii> TBotNik: As for your Centrino issue, firmware is here: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=iwlwifi-1000-ucode-128.50.3.1.tgz    just needs to be untarred to /lib/firmware.
<TBotNik> genii: No the iwlwifi driver for ucode6, the required driver does not exist in that file.  That file does not in any way, shape or sort support the Centrino N100 chipset and I'm not going into that one again cause lying gets me totally upset and so will not revisit that total BS about having a fix for that issue.  It has never never never never never never been fixed!
<genii> TBotNik: Later this week when I have time, I will reply in detail on the forum page.
<TBotNik> K, if an explaination is needed then it is not fixed, must run straight "out-of-the-box"!
<TheFakeazneD525> https://www.kde.org/fundraisers/yearend2014/
<ap0c> Waffl3x: You're still here?  Or did you just leave the client running
#kubuntu 2014-10-15
<ap0c> When Kubuntu 14.10 comes out, will there be a way to easily upgrade 14.04 to 14.10 without completely reinstalling my root partition?
<jasoncollege24> in kubuntu (currently running LiveCD) I have 2 monitors. 1 is DVI and the other is VGA, which goes to a VGA to HDMI converter to my TV. Display options doesn't have the native resolution, or other supported high resolutions. lspci | grep VGA output says "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV300 [Radeon x600]
<jasoncollege24> i tried using xrandr to add the desired resolution, but when i applied it, the TV went to power saving (no signal) until i turned it back.
<MichaelP> what package gives me control over the touchpad on laptop ?
<ap0c> Michael, sudo apt get kde-touchpad
<ap0c> sudo apt get install kde-touchpad *
<MinimalLak> anyone know how to install vega strike in kubuntu without using wine?
<MinimalLak> I downloaded all the files from sourceforge since the tutorial it gave me to do it through the konsole didn't work
<MinimalLak> I ended up extracting all the files into their respective folders, went to the vegastrike data folder, found what I think was the script to install the thing, but when I looked at it through konsole using the ls -all command, it didnt show it as green
<MinimalLak> or do I do that through the source code folder of its files?
<valorie> MinimalLak: isn't there a readme somewhere?
<MinimalLak> I think
<MinimalLak> but when I looked through it
<valorie> there should be, to give you instructions
<MinimalLak> I couldnt find anything relavent to installing it through regular linux
<valorie> also, you should be able to read the script in a text editor
<MinimalLak> but then again, I was doing it at 2 am, and I was crashing fast
<valorie> heh
<MinimalLak> so I probably didnt look hard enough
<MinimalLak> plus, I tried looking through the vegastrike wiki, but if I remember right, it led me back to the tutorial to install it through konsole
<MinimalLak> so no help there
<valorie> if you tried at 2am, it's always worth re-checking all your steps
<valorie> skipping a vital step is rather common
<MinimalLak> also, just as a side note, when I did install it through wine, it did work and boot up, but in vmware player, the cursor was stuck on the top of the screen and wouldnt scroll freely
<MinimalLak> just left anf right
<MinimalLak> no ups or downs
<valorie> so why not run it in wine?
<MinimalLak> eh, I wanna do it without wine, to challenge myself
<MinimalLak> in a sense
<valorie> that sounds like a big challenge
<MinimalLak> yep
<valorie> I'm thinking that #kubuntu isn't where you'll get help, though
<MinimalLak> plus, after I failed installing it through konsole, and wine bugged the thing for me, I deleted all the files I downloaded
<valorie> maybe #linux
<MinimalLak> hmm
<MinimalLak> and how would I open #linux in this chat, so I could switch back n forth between rooms?
<MinimalLak> so unless I have to go through the source folder to install the files, how would I give a perl script the ability to run
<MinimalLak> i.e make it show up in green font when using the ls -all command?
<MinimalLak> maybe that would help
<valorie> ah, you are in the webchat
<valorie> not sure how you add a channel
<MinimalLak> bing isnt helping
<valorie> in konversation, I just click the channelname above, and it adds
<MinimalLak> im using this room in windows btw, not through linux
<valorie> well, mirc is free
<valorie> that's what I used in windows
<valorie> xchat is free
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> and I believe that konversation runs in windows as well
<MinimalLak> ech, ill figure out the webchat thing later, thanks though
<MinimalLak> now back oto the perl script thing
<MinimalLak> how do I make one run when it doesnt have that kind of privelage
<valorie> I don't know very much about scripting
<valorie> or perl for that matter
<valorie> like I said, #linux would suit you better here
<MinimalLak> thanks for the help tho, imma leave now, starting to get totes tired
<MinimalLak> goodbye
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ap0c> Waffl3x: Ever get it installed?
<Waffl3x> ap0c: yo
<Waffl3x> I just got up half an hour ago, havent tryed to install it again yet
<Waffl3x> I just realised what I was doing wrong back there
<ap0c> Waffl3x: hello
<ap0c> I'm going to bed in like 40 minutes, reading a bit of this Python book before I crash
<ap0c> just learned some git CLI basics earlier, reading the git book (its like 9 chapters on git)
<ap0c> just started chapter 4 but I'm burning out on all the git CLI stuff, want to read some programming stuff now
<ap0c> Waffl3x: so did you leave the live USB running?
<lordievader> ap0c: Pro GIT?
<ap0c> lordievader: yeah I'm reading it on git-scm.com
<lordievader> It's a nice book :D
<ap0c> indeed
<Nexia> Hi again, as I said the last time, my VPN connection just won't work under Kubuntu. It's a PPTP connection. And was working so so okay, I think, until yesterday.
<Waffl3x> ap0c: im playing videogames instead
<Waffl3x> ap0c: im going to install it when I get home probably
<ap0c> Waffl3x: just follow a good guide, do some quick googling if you need help - I'm going to bed in a few minutes
<ap0c> the kubuntu documentation is great along with this channel
<ap0c> you can also try #linux for help as well if you need it
<Waffl3x> thanks
<mokush> any idea if we can get the breeze-qt4 theme in 14.04?
<nisha_> hiiiiiii rani...........
<nisha_> hiiiii rani
<root> good
<Waffl3x> time for take 2
<Waffl3x> who wants to help
<Waffl3x> I cant find the official documentation
<Waffl3x> time to google harder
<Waffl3x> can anyone help me with partitioning my drives?
<Waffl3x> Im not completely sure how to do it
<lordievader> Waffl3x: What are you not sure about?
<Waffl3x> first, how much to partition
<Waffl3x> second, how to actually do it
<Waffl3x> I have a better idea than yesterday
<lordievader> How do you want it partitioned?
<Waffl3x> the best way :D
<Waffl3x> uhm
<lordievader> By the by, if you don't know what to do, just use the automatic partitioning options within Ubiquity.
<lordievader> There is no best way.
<Waffl3x> I was told 2 ways if I remember correctly
<Waffl3x> 100 gb for the whole thing
<Waffl3x> or 3 partitions
<Waffl3x> 25 gb
<Waffl3x> another 25 for /home I think
<Waffl3x> and some to swap
<Waffl3x> how much should I put in swap? I think the one guy mentioned 110% of your ram
<lordievader> Waffl3x: That amount is recommended if you plan to use hibernation. Else any amount you think necessary.
<Waffl3x> I dont think I need any since I have 16 gb of ram
<Waffl3x> am I being silly?
<lordievader> Like I said, depends on if you plan to use hibernation.
<lordievader> If you hibernate all the contents of your ram is written to disk.
<Waffl3x> is that the same thing as windows hibernation?
<Waffl3x> okay
<Waffl3x> as I thought
<Waffl3x> come to think of it
<Waffl3x> I might do that
<Waffl3x> so I might as well
<lordievader> Or you could just use the standby option...
<Waffl3x> I wanted to partition my second hard drive for linux programs, but I was told I didnt need to do that
<Waffl3x> or I could just save everything and turn it off
<Waffl3x> is swap only used for hibernation?
<lordievader> Waffl3x: No it is also used for when the RAM is full.
<lordievader> Else the Out Of Memory killer activates ;)
<Waffl3x> so in your opinion, do you think its a good idea to partition some swap?
<Waffl3x> it sounds to me like it might be
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Some yes, 16Gb or more would seem like a waste.
<Waffl3x> hmm
<Waffl3x> 8 gb then I guess
<lordievader> I usually keep it at max 5GB. But that's me.
<Waffl3x> okay so
<Waffl3x> how do I do this
<Waffl3x> I click the current partition
<Waffl3x> click change
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Boot up using a live-cd. And select the manual partitioner.
<Waffl3x> im there
<Waffl3x> and for the size
<Waffl3x> I do the current size
<Waffl3x> minus the size I want the new partition to be
<Waffl3x> right?
<lordievader> I'm not sure at what stage you are now. Do you just see an empty disk?
<Waffl3x> im here
<lordievader> Where is here?
<Waffl3x> was going to post a link
<Waffl3x> im at disk setup
<Waffl3x> right after you select manual
<Waffl3x> on the next page
<Waffl3x> so I see my partitions
<Waffl3x> do you understand where I am?
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Yes, but if you could post a screenshot that would help ;)
<Waffl3x> I cant :/
<lordievader> Hmm, allright. Do you have pre-existing partitions that you would like to keep?
<Waffl3x> yes
<Waffl3x> I want to keep the partitions on both harddrives
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Have you backed-up your important data?
<Waffl3x> there is no irreplaceable data
<lordievader> I'll take that as a yes.
<Waffl3x> except on the second harddrive, but we arnt touching that correct?
<lordievader> Then resize the existing partitions to make space for the new ones.
<Waffl3x> just to confirm
<Waffl3x> it probably wont delete any data right?
<Waffl3x> I would just be unhappy if I had to reinstall windows
<Waffl3x> like I was saying before, how do I do this?
<Waffl3x> I click change, and put in how much the partition is minus 25 gb right?
<lordievader> It should not, but these kinds of operations are not risk free, hence you should allways make a backup before you start the procedure.
<Waffl3x> good enough for me
<Waffl3x> so same question
<Waffl3x> hit change, put in the partition minus 25 gb right?
<lordievader> Waffl3x: If 25Gb is all you need, yes.
<Waffl3x> I was told to do 25 gb's
<Waffl3x> for 1 partition
<Waffl3x> what do you think?
<lordievader> Waffl3x: I don't know your requirements.
<Waffl3x> also, I get a message, "write previous changes to disk and continue?" "before you can select a new partition size, any previous changes have to be written to disk." "you cannot undo this operation"
<Waffl3x> lordievader: im going to be using linux for programming, and just trying it out in general
<Waffl3x> most of my stuff is going to stay on the windows side
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Personally, for a desktop I'd say you want more than 25 Gb.
<Waffl3x> stuff = work
<Waffl3x> I have 200 gb of free space
<Waffl3x> on the 1 harddrive
<Waffl3x> I was told to do 25 - 0 for /
<Waffl3x> and something else for /home
<Waffl3x> and tell me about this message I described word for word
<Waffl3x> what does it mean
<Waffl3x> sorry for going a mile a minute
<lordievader> Waffl3x: So you want to resize the existing partition with more than 25Gb.
<lordievader> Waffl3x: How much will your entire Linux install consume?
<Waffl3x> im not sure
<Waffl3x> I was told by someone else to just partition 100 gb and put everything in that
<lordievader> How large do you want /?
<Waffl3x> like I said, just going to be using it for programming
<Waffl3x> not really much else
<Waffl3x> I dont even know why im getting it, aperantly its 10 times better for programming
<Waffl3x> so I need very minimal space
<hateball> heh
<hateball> I've got 20GB assigned to /, rest to /home
<lordievader> Let's go with 20Gb indeed. Waffl3x how large do you want /home (your personal files)?
<Waffl3x> will all the program stuff go there?
<Waffl3x> or can I put programs in another harddrive
<lordievader> Waffl3x: The system programs go to /. The programs you write yourself likely will go to /home/<somewhere>
<Waffl3x> could
<hateball> And since this is not $some_other_os, whatever IDE you pick won't take up 20GB all by itself
<Waffl3x> wait what?
<hateball> Anyhow, partitions can always be resized later on if needed
<Waffl3x> I guess ill make home 50 gb
<Waffl3x> and to keep things clean swap can be 5 gb's
<Waffl3x> now tell me about the message I talked about before
<Waffl3x> "write previous changes to disk and continue?" "before you can select a new partition size, any previous changes have to be written to disk." "you cannot undo this operation"
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Cancel your current changes and resize the current partitions to make way for 75Gb of free space.
<Waffl3x> I haven't made any changes yet
<lordievader> Unapplied changes...
<Waffl3x> no I literally made no changes yet
<Waffl3x> if I try to make changes I get that message
<Waffl3x> so I didnt do anything
<lordievader> That message comes from unapplied changes...
<Waffl3x> ok I resized
<Waffl3x> but I got the message again
<Waffl3x> should I just continue or is it actually something important
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Depends on what is triggering it...
<Waffl3x> when I click change
<Waffl3x> I change the size to 425104 mb
<Waffl3x> from 500104 mb
<lordievader> ?
<Waffl3x> (500104 mb - 75000 mb)
<Waffl3x> is that not how im supposed to do it?
<lordievader> Nevermind... Missed a 0...
<Waffl3x> so im fine then? click continue?
<lordievader> Suppose so, you've made a backup ;)
<Waffl3x> seems it worked
<Waffl3x> walk me through this
<Waffl3x> theres a lot of things I dont understand here
<Waffl3x> use as ext4 right?
<Waffl3x> location should be beginning or end
<Waffl3x> primary or logical partition
<Waffl3x> mount point is / for the 20 gb partition right?
<WereCatf> How do I disable something called powerdevil? I'm getting totally insane memoryleak in kded4 (~10GB RAM usage!) and a Google-search appears to say it's due to powerdevil
<lordievader> Waffl3x: For the first partition (/) use ext4, leave start and stop point as is, change size to 20Gb. And set the mount point to /
<lordievader> Waffl3x: For /home, also use ext4, change to size to 50Gb and set the mountpoint to /home
<lordievader> Waffl3x: For swap set the type to swap and the size to whatever is left.
<Waffl3x> leave start and stop point as is?
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Yes, let ubiquity figure that out.
<Waffl3x> lordievader: theres nothing on here about that though, im just curious as the why you mentioned it
<lordievader> Waffl3x: It's partly from what I remember. Might've been gparted though.
<Waffl3x> well thats all done
<Waffl3x> anything else I need to change?
<Waffl3x> boot loader?
<Waffl3x> nothing?
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Continue the installation.
<Waffl3x> do I want to format swap area?
<Waffl3x> it didnt automatically check format for swap
<Waffl3x> normally I would assume no since it didnt automatically check it
<Waffl3x> but since you're here I might as well ask just in case :D
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Formatting swap is not possible.
<Waffl3x> I wouldnt know that so :D
<Waffl3x> thanks for the help lordievader
<lordievader> No problem ;)
<Waffl3x> mind telling me why people were twisting my arm to get this for programming?
<Waffl3x> besides the fact that it looks a lot better than windows
<lordievader> Lots of it depends on personal preference.
<Waffl3x> yeah I get that
<Waffl3x> but why do so many people have it as personal preference
<Waffl3x> is it just easier layout wise to program on
<Waffl3x> or is there software advantages aswell
<lordievader> Waffl3x: It's flexible I suppose.
<Waffl3x> theres so much I want to learn about computers
<Waffl3x> I hope this is a good step to learning it
<Waffl3x> maybe I should have just fired up the old commodore 64
<Waffl3x> xD
<Waffl3x> ive heard so many new words with linux though, it confuses me
<Waffl3x> when I was younger I thought linux was the operating system
<Waffl3x> and then theres things like debian that I dont know what they are
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Linux is an operating system, but when you get down to it. It is merely the core of it.
<Waffl3x> so there is a linux?
<Waffl3x> oh
<Waffl3x> so what is kubuntu and ubuntu?
<Waffl3x> extentions to linux?
<Riddell> we're the people who ship linux and all the other bits to make it run
<lordievader> Waffl3x: Let's move this over to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Waffl3x> kk
<WereCatf> Anyone familiar with kded4 leaking memory like a sieve?
<adnan19> hi ... is anyone find solution for KDE Kickoff bugg with "switch tabs on hover" option always reset itself?? i disable it and after some times  or after next login it turns on  how to force KDE to remember kickoff settings?
<adnan19>  in Linux config files ar all about,,right?? so wich conf. file manage  this menu ??
<adnan19>  hi ... is anyone find solution for KDE Kickoff bugg with "switch tabs on hover" option always reset itself?? i disable it and after some times  or after next login it turns on  how to force KDE to remember kickoff settings? and in Linux config files ar all about,,so wich conf. file is for this this menu ??
<adnan19> ??
<WereCatf> I have no idea where Kickoff stores its settings
<adnan19> any idea?? where i shold search?
<adnan19> >is it somewhere in ~/.kde/ ??
<adnan19> hi ... is anyone find solution for KDE Kickoff bugg with "switch tabs on hover" option always reset itself?? i disable it and after some times  or after next login it turns on  how to force KDE to remember kickoff settings? and in Linux config files ar all about,,so wich conf. file is for this this menu ??
<adnan19> aloo is there any KDE geek/pro active??
<adnan19> haloo is there any KDE geek/pro active??
<jasoncollege24> if you're not using a remote SSH session, what is the risk of logging into a terminal session using sudo bash?
<lordievader> jasoncollege24: The risk is that you are having a root shell.
<genii> The usual way is sudo -i
<jasoncollege24> i dn't understand the risk of using the root shell
<lordievader> Linux assumes you know what you are doing, if you want to remove something very import as root no questions are asked.
<lordievader> Nowadays you are warned by rm that 'rm -rf /' is a bad idea. In the past it would just wipe everything, no questions asked...
<jasoncollege24> which means the OS could get stuffed up by removing something you need as a root user
<genii> Up to and including everything, yes.
<jasoncollege24> and only a non-root shell warns you about such mistaks?
<lordievader> No, a non-root user doesn't have the right to do those kind of things.
<jasoncollege24> ok i think i get it... it's kinda like the modern windows platforms that prevent the non-admins from removing, or altering critical files.
<lordievader> jasoncollege24: Exactly. So don't run things as root if they don't require it.
<jasoncollege24> most of what I do seems to require it lol
<jasoncollege24> oh and apparently the problem I was having before with the computer crashing, freezing, HDD issues was actually the system possibly being incompatible with linux... is that actually possible on a PC?
<Guest5652> hi folks   test 1 2
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Marasgeon> greetings everyone
<Marasgeon> How can I have audio and video preview in dolphin using KDE 4.13.3?
<soee> Marasgeon: define previewm you want thumbnail or want to play it in dolphin panel ?
<Marasgeon> well both if possible
<Marasgeon> soee: is there a way to have both?
<soee> well for me it just works
<Marasgeon> soee: How you managed to do it?
<soee> check if you have installed package ffmpegthumbs ot kffmpegthumbnailer
<Marasgeon> soee: can I find them from the package manager?
<soee> i think you should be able
<Marasgeon> so you have sound thumbs and player in KDE 4.13?
<soee> im on 4.14.2 / Utopic
<soee> and yes i have both video and music playback in right panel
<Marasgeon> right ok, so just these 2 packages and I'm allright?
<soee> Marasgeon: im not sure
<Marasgeon> soee: ok thanks, I'll try
<Guest2468> after downloaded the 1G 14.04 ISO Kubuntu ISO i thought i'm ready for installation but the installation itself downloads tons of gigs more for hours, WTF, I canceled it. any help ?
<lordievader> Guest2468: From where did you download it?
<Guest2468> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu then followed the UK mirror
<lordievader> Guest2468: Ok, did you select that it needed to fetch updates?
<Guest2468> lordievader : you mean in the installation dialog ?
<lordievader> Guest2468: Yes, somewhere on the first pages.
<Guest2468> lordievader : didn't see any such option
<lordievader> Guest2468: Hmm, that might explain what you are seeing though.
<Guest2468> lordievader : I launched the iso from daemontools from windows 8 , it shows a dialog only with the following fields : installation drive, installation size , desktop env, user, password, lang. and that's it , then next step it starts to downloads tons of stuff
<BluesKaj> from daemon tools in winmdows
<BluesKaj> that's no way to install an OS
<BluesKaj> Guest2468,
<lordievader> Guest2468: Please don't do that. You are installing it through Wubi. Wubi is crap. It is better to make a live-usb and install Kubuntu properly.
<Guest2468> lordievader : thanks for the tip, will try
<blubberbop> So on Kubuntu 14.04, using chrome-stable (Version 38.0.2125.101 (64-bit)) has become a nightmare, it crashes about every 5 minutes.. The inspector has become completely useless, it simply crashes upon opening.. Website tabs may crash for various reasons, like scrolling down.. Then the entire chrome browser might crash all together also for about any reason at all multiple times per day.. Any reason as to why this might happen?
<lordievader> blubberbop: Try chromium ;)
<blubberbop> lordievader: Not really the answer I was looking for, but while on the subject, what are the (technical) differences? I know chromium is open source, but can it do the same advanced things? Can I sync all my browser settings and history with chromium as well like I do with chrome right now, etc?
<lordievader> blubberbop: It is very alike. Google adds a few closed source things, can't remember what they where. The internet knows that though ;)
<patricia_> hallo, kann ich hier hilfe erhalten über kubuntu 14.04 ??
<lordievader> !de| patricia_
<ubottu> patricia_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<patricia_> danke
<kaddi> hi guys, since the last few days my wifi has gotten very slow and unreliable. No data is transfered even though it claims to be connected.  I'm using 14.04 and this seems to be happening since the last update I did (but I wasn't paying close attention to what was being updated unfortunately)
<kaddi> it only happens in kubuntu, when I use windows (dualboot) on the same machine things are fine and noone else on my wifi seems affected
<ap0c> sup
#kubuntu 2014-10-16
<Waffl2x> fack
<Waffl2x> I think I installed 32 bit
<Waffl2x> how can I tell?
<Waffl2x> shit I did
<Waffl2x> is there any easy way to switch over? or do I have to uninstall reinstall or what?
<JMichaelX> does anyone else here see rendering issues, using google chrome in KDE?
<denza252> JMichaelX: what kind of issues
<ap0c> How do you change your panel colors in KDE?
<JMichaelX> denza252: not even sure how to accurately describe the problem. one example would be when hovering over a flash video, the controls/menus (for the video) do not appear, without clicking on the video (which of course stops the video, or does other undesireable things)
<denza252> do you mainly just do youtube?
<JMichaelX> no, i use all manner of streaming sites... however, that was just one example. there are other issues, such as hotlinks on some sites not being recognized (i.e. the pointer does not change, indicating that it is over a hotlink)
<denza252> ah
<denza252> which version of chrome?
<denza252> chromium won't do flash due to not having the player
<JMichaelX> 37 & 38
<denza252> what sites though
<JMichaelX> the problem comes and goes. i am not sure whether this is an issue with chrome, or with KDE
<JMichaelX> yahoo.com would be a good example
<denza252> probably not kde
<MichaelP> seems like plasma and firefox is using about 400 mb ram less the plasma 4
<ugly_cat> hey, when is the kde-config-tablet module going to be implemented into kde 5?
<ugly_cat> Would like my gui back :(
<valorie> ugly_cat: there is no KDE5
<valorie> ugly_cat: was that a module that we (kubuntu) implemented?
<valorie> otherwise, #kde-devel is the place to ask
<valorie> I would assume that's where a config module should be anyway
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> How do I setup an IPSec L2TP vpn with the KDE connection editor?
<lordievader> Ah this might have something to do with it "The VPN service 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.l2tp' was not installed.".
<hateball> lordievader: I (perhaps wrongly) recall being offered to install extra packages for that in the past, if attempting to using it
<hateball> akin to language packs or codecs etc
<lordievader> The package network-manager-l2tp seems to be missing from the repo... I'm now trying to get the job done through the command line.
<ap0c> Waffl3x: Ever get it up and running?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<rishabh>  i am new to irc channel.please tell me how to use it
<Walex> you ask questions with some details, to nobody in particular, and then wait for someone to answer if someone wants to answer. don't repeat questions more often than every 10 minutes, and repeat them in full.
<Walex> also read the channel /topic
<Walex> rishabh: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<Suoko> Hi
<Suoko> I have a quick question to ask about next kubuntu 14.10: is it gonna be Mir , xorg or Wayland based?
<yofel> Suoko: 14.10 will be X based
<facepalm> How do I turn off the faint blue glow around text areas, radio buttons, combo boxes, tabs, etc? Using Oxygen style. Sry for silly question.
<facepalm> Nevermind, figured it out, disregard. question.
<Reborn_> Will be there any rc version of kubuntu-plasma5?
<wxl> Reborn_: needs your testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds
<Reborn_> wxl : Thanks, sure I will !
<wxl> Reborn_: looks like it managed to get a beta release
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/releases/utopic/
<Reborn_> Yeah but beta seems to be a bit old
<dukenothing> que es esto?
<soee> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntustöd hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se. Tack!
<soee> !esp
<douglas> epale
<cure_> hi all
<cure_> i have some problem with croot
<Guest28732> chroot*
<Guest28732> root@kubuntu:/# sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list sudo: unable to resolve host kubuntu
<rww> for a start, you're already root so you don't need sudo there
<Guest28732> okay, but i trying did that thig http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=36197
<rww> Adding wheezy-backports to a Kubuntu system is a great way to break your system and not get support for it.
<rww> That said, I don't do Broadcom, so someone else will have to help with getting that working. But adding Debian respositories to an *Ubuntu system is not the way to do it.
<Guest28732> no
<Guest28732> i have crunchbang, and im trying to chroot from kubuntu live usb
<ap0c> chroot +arguments filename
<rww> in lieu of arguing whether that's on-topic here: the instructions suck, just leave off the "sudo" bits
#kubuntu 2014-10-17
<Waffl3x> someone teach me how to kubuntu
<Waffl3x> :D
<Waffl3x> but for real, its really overwhelming, so many new things
<Waffl3x> activities, whatever those are
<pinksoviet> Pretty new myself. It's interesting enough :>
<Waffl3x> I agree
<Waffl3x> its very interesting
<Waffl3x> I just wish I could figgure it out
<Waffl3x> I feel like it comes with too much
<Waffl3x> there are certain things you should have to download yourself, like all the damn widjets it comes with
<malc_calc> well, you know about virtual desktops already? Having more than 1 Desktop?
<Waffl3x> some of them only specific people would use
<Waffl3x> like the binary clock
<Waffl3x> malc_calc: negative
<pinksoviet> This is my 2nd week testing it out, and the recent Netflix support greatly helped, haha.
<Waffl3x> malc_calc: explain virtual desktops please :D
<pinksoviet> Press Ctrl+F2
<malc_calc> waffl, go to system settings, find 'workspace behaviour'. play with the options there, try help menues, google the rest
<pinksoviet> Ctrl+F1 to go back to your first virtual desktop
<malc_calc> cannot teach you in 5 min, but that should give you an idea, and you can always set defaults again
<Waffl3x> malc_calc: I found it in options earlier, couldnt figgure it out that well
<Waffl3x> best I did was set up an action to grid them
<Waffl3x> which was cool
<Waffl3x> multi taskbars are weird too
<malc_calc> the idea is having more than one desktop where you can put your windows, and it's old, old, old. activities is more: an activity is an entirely new SET of desktops (if you use virt. desktops), and other than virtual desktops, an activity can have very different settings from another, i.e. wallpaper, different set of widgets. It's not as big a change as logging in as a different user, but more of a change than changing from one
<malc_calc> virtual desktop to another
<Waffl3x> so
<malc_calc> lookup the terms in wikipedia best
<Waffl3x> activities is extended virtual desktops
<Waffl3x> no wait
<Waffl3x> thats not right is it
<Waffl3x> you know what I want to do now
<malc_calc> whatever word we put to it, YOU'll have to figure how it works!
<Waffl3x> I just had the greatest idea
<malc_calc> idea
<Waffl3x> im trying to figgure out how complicated it would have to be
<Waffl3x> but basically a little device to copy your clipboard to another computer
<Waffl3x> Im thinking the best way to do it
<Waffl3x> actually that might be over complicated
<Waffl3x> do you think you could do it with just a usb key
<Waffl3x> obviously this isnt as great as I made it sound :D
<malc_calc> a lot of apps to use a mobile device as remote do that. kde connect.
<Waffl3x> :O
<Waffl3x> how
<Waffl3x> so I can
<Waffl3x> do they both need to be linux
<Waffl3x> yes they do
<Waffl3x> dont they
<malc_calc> android is half linux, but they don't necessarily need to be the same
<Waffl3x> :O
<Waffl3x> yes
<Waffl3x> this is good
<Waffl3x> I want to set this up with my phone
<Waffl3x> in fact
<Waffl3x> I want to link all my devices in some way
<Waffl3x> who knew there was such a big world of computing I was missing
<Waffl3x> how do you eneable desktop cube?
<malc_calc> u want to check virt. desktops? 1st thing  u do: system settings->workspace behaviour->virtual desktops->desktops->layout->number of desktops-> 4 (or any number you want. don't forget to 'Apply' changes. if u want, go to switching tab and pick desktop effects. apply changes, when u're done, try pulling a window OVER the right or the left edge of the screen. if it works, you'll understand virt.desktops
<Waffl3x> I got that
<Waffl3x> but
<malc_calc> cube: where i just said in switching, but in different context syst.settings>desktop effects
<Waffl3x> why is cube greyed out
<malc_calc> ooop..
<malc_calc> you're sure you already have more than one virt.desktop? forgotten to apply changes?
<Waffl3x> yes I do
<malc_calc> guessing
<Waffl3x> I tryed 4
<Waffl3x> and I tryed 6
<malc_calc> still there the 4 when you go to same settings page again?
<malc_calc> can you drag windows from one desktop to another?
<Waffl3x> yes
<Waffl3x> I have it set to switch without windows too though
<Waffl3x> and that works
<malc_calc> so have i, but cube effect greyed out.. o.O ?? have old computer, old graphics card, no compositing effects?
<Waffl3x> negative
<Waffl3x> its like 2 or 3 years old
<Waffl3x> gtx 560 or 550
<Waffl3x> amd fx 8350
<malc_calc> guessing, or maybe someoner else has better clue, 243 users here..
<malc_calc> cannot reproduce your problem, i get no animation, slide, fade, and cube as options for desktop switching effects, none greyed out
<Waffl3x> its not desktop switching effect
<Waffl3x> I get those
<Waffl3x> its the screen edges option
<Waffl3x> btw
<Waffl3x> is there any way to get the task manager to only show windows that are on the current desktop?
<Waffl3x> nevermind :D
<Waffl3x> found it
<malc_calc> 'cube effect greyed out' you said, that's not screen edges.
<Waffl3x> im a little confused, whats the difference between current screen and current desktop...
<Waffl3x> oh
<Waffl3x> I see
<malc_calc> don't think I'm any more wise than you, if I can help, it's luck
<Waffl3x> can I get other desktops to have different icons and widgets?
<malc_calc> never trtied, but the option is there in the settings
<Waffl3x> sweet
<malc_calc> the icons on the desktop seems to be funny in KDE anyway, need a folder widget to see some
<malc_calc> just put file in home/myname/Desktop doesn't bring it to the desktop
<malc_calc> my favorite widget is eyes so far. if i 'get more widgets', half of them tend to crash in one or another way. want to try if KDE is better implemented in OpenSuse
<Waffl3x> whats eyes?
<Waffl3x> also
<malc_calc> kubuntu has official support, but few developpers and much work. on OpenSuse KDE is default
<malc_calc> eyes is a widget, a port of an age-old joke forX
<Waffl3x> wheres the hotkey setting for desktop grid?
<malc_calc> forgot
<Waffl3x> :/
<malc_calc> there's an extra desktop switcher widget, too
<Waffl3x> also you just mentioned it, but why is the desktop so weird in kubuntu
<Waffl3x> I can drag stuff on to it to make shortcuts
<Waffl3x> but I cant move them after
<Waffl3x> and it wont show files in the desktop folder
<malc_calc> well, you go to virt.desktop settings againg, all the possible hotkeys are there for you to study, configure or make your own
<Waffl3x> desktop grid isnt there
<malc_calc> moving things you have to unlock widgets, i think right click on empty space gives the opt
<Waffl3x> okay weird
<Waffl3x> my icon disapeared
<Waffl3x> just now
<malc_calc> ghost in the machine :9
<malc_calc> :)
<Waffl3x> ikr
<Waffl3x> so everything on the  desktop counts as a widget?
<Waffl3x> also
<Waffl3x> widgets arnt locked and I still cant move the icon
<malc_calc> hang on, I leave you to play for some time, will look at other things now. if you scream for help every 10 min, you should get attention ....
<Waffl3x> im playing at the same time though
<Waffl3x> D:
<malc_calc> i believe everything counts as widget, and if you approach a unlocked widget with the mouse, a panel pops out with move, resize, remove etc intuitive options
<Waffl3x> OH
<Waffl3x> THATS HOW YOU MOVE IT
<Waffl3x> ty
<Waffl3x> are you able to explain why files in desktop dont show up on the desktop?
<malc_calc> figure it. there should be a KDE handbook, and CTRL-f brings you a facility to search for a word or term practically everywhere  if text's involved
<malc_calc> no, cannot explain. their new concept of what a desktop is, my guess
<malc_calc> but bye , maybe back later
<Waffl3x> ok
<Waffl3x> I wonder why theres a desktop folder then
<Waffl3x> :/
<Waffl3x> thanks for the help
<reuben_> Hello all, Have any of you had problems with mono applications falling back to the fallback mouse cursor?
<reuben_> Hello all, Have any of you had problems with mono applications falling back to the fallback mouse cursor? If so what was the solution?
<soee> good morning
<pinksoviet> mornin
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Yossarianuk> hi - just seen 14.04 has another libssl update -> 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.7 is this just related to the poodle attack or are there other issues fixed also ?
<valorie> !ssl
<tsimpson> Yossarianuk: the fixed issues should be listed in the changelog at the bottom of this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/openssl/1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.7
<valorie> hmmm, I was sure we had a link to the bulletins about it
<Yossarianuk> tsimpson: cheers
<Yossarianuk> (I resolved the poodle issue yesterday on all our servers.... Just checking if I now have to qa the new updates...)
<tsimpson> you can always use "apt-get changelog <package>" to see what's new in a package, if you need even more details launchpad can show you the changes or you could download and inspect the source ;)
<__Shimon__> guys! how to run KUbuntu KDE Plasma 5?
<__Shimon__> I've downloaded, but was unable to run it with VirtualBox and boot from a USB stick.
<__Shimon__> I understand, that this is beta, but, it should provide something reliable, for example, booting.  =(
<lordievader> valorie: Lots of factiods have been removed from ubottu lately.
<spinach> morning
<lordievader> o/
<spinach> \o
<spinach> having one hell of a time getting this old epson scanner running. there's a set of binaries to install through the seiko epson website, but only two of the three install and i'm left with software that doesn't recognize the scanner at all.
<spinach> (epson perfection 4490/gt-x750)
<spinach> the last binary, when i go to install it, the option to do so is just grayed out in qapt.
<spinach> after adding my scanner's id info to epkowa.conf and epson.conf and epson2.conf and then adding saned to the scanner group the scanner now occasionally whirs but still does not open
<azaki> This may be a stupid question, but if I install Kubuntu with Plasma 5 on a machine now, will it properly upgrade without issues when Plasma 5 becomes the default/stable/etc? or will I have to reinstall?
<azaki> I'd like to use Plasma 5 soon without having to wait for it, I noticed that recently Kubuntu started offering it as a "preview", which is why I ask.
<benvantende> hey people, i just updated (latest 14.10) to plasma 5.1, which is all awesome. my desktop becomes unresponsive however at a certain point. mouse moves but i cannot do a thing. what could be a likely cause? windows decorations?
<Walex> benvantende: it could be very many things indeed and it happens with KDE 4 too.
<Walex> benvantende: in one case it was a JavaScript script inside Firefox running at 100% CPU, so there
<benvantende> thanks for responding ...
<benvantende> i run fine for 30 minutes now. that is cool ;)
<Walex> benvantende: if you can SSH in you can look at 'top' and 'iostat -dkxz 1' to see what's going oin
<benvantende> walwx: it does not seem due to 100% cpu somewhere
<benvantende> i have top running mostly, but when the desktop freezes there is not much you can do is there?
<Walex> it could be graphics CPU driver too, e.g. the intel one often gets into trouble with pipeline stalls
<Walex> benvantende: "when the desktop freezes there is not much you can do" that's why I mentioned having an SSH session in
<benvantende> right
<MoonUnit`> still no 14.10 RC then
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<pkulas> Hey, where can I get logs from plasma5? Many times plasma5 freeze for few seconds.
<skinux> What is the most recommended command to perform packages upgrade?
<Snowhog> skinux: "I" use sudo apt-get update first, followed by sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<skinux> Okay.
<pkulas> dolphin crash so many times :(
<andy123> dolphin crash :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lyDspzxSrw
<pkulas> :D
<libreSSL> "D
<libreSSL> *:D
<rivo> hi
<geoextra> Hey, will Kubuntu 14.10 shipped with Plasma 5 by default?
<BluesKaj> geoextra, no, not yet, it's not ready for a full launch. There are still a lot of bugs to work out. on kf5 and plsama 5 desktop
<BluesKaj> I used it for a while but got frustrated so I reinstalled plasma 4
<geoextra> Okay, thank you :)
<BluesKaj> personally I didn't care for the "looks" available
<marc___> Hello
<marc___> Is it possible to dump an image of Kubuntu into a SSHD so I can boot from that?
<marc___> Sorry mi internet connection went down. I was asking if it is possible to dump a Kubuntu image to a SSHD so I can boot from it later on?
<lordievader> marc___: If you mean SSD.. perhaps but it won't be pretty or good for performance. (I assume here that you mean with 'dump' extract.)
<marc___> I mean solid state hard disk. Why it won't be good for performace? Kubuntu doesn't fully support this kind of disks?
<lordievader> marc___: The live-cd uses a squashfs...
<marc___> I want to extract the image but in a way that the disk is a boot disk and I am not sure how the do it so it boots later
<marc___> that is the problem... I can't use a livecd
<lordievader> marc___: Why not?
<marc___> It is quite complex: I have 2 computers, one of them is this one, where I am running XP as I need to use a soft that only works with Windowz
<marc___> I want to install Kubuntu in the 2nd PC
<lordievader> I fail to see the problem.
<marc___> but both are notebooks and the 2nd PC doesn't have anywhere to put the SSD but where the CD unit goes (using an adaptor)
<lordievader> marc___: Use a live-usb.
<marc___> that 2nd PC also cannot boot from USB or external DVD from BIOS
<genii> The image is a hybrid image, you can just dd it to something like a USB stick or even a hard drive, and it still works.
<marc___> so my idea is to download the image with this 1st PC (running XP), while I have the SSD as secondary, extract it to that disk
<marc___> but this is the part I don't know: How can I extract it to make sure that when I remove this SSD and I put it as primary on the 2nd PC it will boot?
<lordievader> marc___: Why not use the XP machine to install it to that disk and after swap the disk back to the original machine.
<marc___> the XP machine has a primary disk which I don't want to remove as the connector was failing, but I can still put the SSD as secondary disk
<marc___> What soft do you recommend me to use to extract the image while in XP?
<lordievader> marc___: As I said, I'd put the SSD in the XP machine, boot up using a live-usb and installing Kubuntu on the SSD. And afterwards putting it back in the original machine.
<marc___> I can't do that as this PC doesn't support USB boot
<lordievader> Live-dvd then ;)
<marc___> I can't as the DVD unit goes where the SSD is located
<marc___> I still have external DVD but I cannot boot from that
<genii> You should just get dd for windows off of http://www.chrysocome.net/downloads/dd-0.6beta3.zip and then dd the image file to the SSD
<marc___> I am reading about DD it looks very complex
<genii> It's not.
<lordievader> It can be a dangerous tool though, if poorly understood.
<genii> In linux the command would be like: sudo dd if=imagefile.img of=/dev/sdX      ...for instance where X is drive letter
<genii> marc___: In Windows the command would be similar to:   dd if-c:\temp\iso-filename.iso od=d:    ( if SSD is drive D: )
<marc___> and that will write to the SSD to then I can boot from it? Is not necessary to format the SSD first? (It is currently NTFS)
<marc___> genii: did you see my question at 34 past?
<genii> marc___: Not necessary to format it.
<genii> The dd command will directly overwrite whatevers on it
<marc___> ok I will try, many thanks, I'll let you know, however it may take time as I need to do a backup of the SSD and under XP it is ultra-slow
<David1965> has anyone noticed that BASH has a problem called shell-shock and needs to be patched and made available pronto otherwise the hackers will have a field day taking down the whole Internet
<lordievader> David1965: That has been patched for months ;)
<lordievader> David1965: Just run 'sudo apt-get update&& sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<David1965> no I tried the test to check for this problem and it says that the bash installed on my machine is vonerable
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  heh
<EvilRoey> hey all
<lordievader> David1965: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<lordievader> Hey EvilRoey.
<David1965> not running kbubunu but Linux Mint 17 64bit Qiana
<lordievader> David1965: Linux Mint is not supported here, please see #linuxmint for that.
<elw0od> hi all
<detached09> Anyone around that can help me out right quick?
<elw0od> detached09: assk
<detached09> I have my Windows partition on /dev/sda5. I need to mount C:\Users\me\Downloads to /home/downloads. I had it set up previously, but I don't remember what I did.
<detached09> and when I reinstalled, I didn't think to backup /etc/fstab first.
<detached09> I remember it had something to do with using the UUID, which I have, but I don't remember the exact line I need to enter and Google isn't helping like it did last time.
<elw0od> detached09: use gparted to see which one has a windows filesystem
<elw0od> without changing anything
<detached09> It's /dev/sda5.
<detached09> The whole drive automounts under /media/me/UUID/ but previously I had Downloads mapped to /home/downloads where all my programs download stuff.
<elw0od> detached09: so you need to re-set the mounting point?
<detached09> yeah
<elw0od> blkid /dev/sda5
<elw0od> or simply blkid to see them all
<detached09>  /dev/sda5: UUID="1AECB266ECB23BB7" TYPE="ntfs"
<elw0od> so, in fstab search for this uuid and set your desired mounting point
<detached09> I don't want to mount the whole drive there though. Which is where I'm running into the problem.
<detached09> I'm just trying to mount the Windows downloads folder in /home/downloads. The rest of it can stay in /media/me/UUID/
#kubuntu 2014-10-18
<yngwin> hey guys
<yngwin> when is the utopic release candidate expected?
<marc___> Hello. Anyone used the dd command? I tried as suggested earlier but I get no result and no error :-(
<marc___> I want to decompress an iso file containing kubuntu to a SSD which is now secondary but I am going to remove it from this PC and put it in another one as primary, so I can boot from there
<marc___> I suppose everybody is sleeping... I will try asking again in about 12 hours...
<bonk3rzz> Sup all... Is there a way to view my 2nd display on the main monitor (yes i googled) my 2nd display is my TV and it works great right up till i need to move a window or play a next episode
<bonk3rzz> and NO Mirroring (both display are to different) looking for something like " Pip "
<ap0c> bonk3rzz did you try ##linux for help
<bonk3rzz> nope
<bonk3rzz> there not KDE fans so much over there
<valorie> bonk3rzz: that sounds more like a #kde question
<valorie> however it is the middle of the night for europeans, and most of the kde devels are european
<bonk3rzz> good to know
<apparle> bonk3rzz: it works for me right out of box, just plug the TV in
<bonk3rzz> what program
<apparle> bonk3rzz: ohh ok I see your question now.
<apparle> Go to System Settings -> Display and Configuration
<bonk3rzz> and im not really trying for PIP for tv BTW just so see a display thats 25ft away
<apparle> bonk3rzz: I get that... you are trying to implement the extended display, and want to make the TV as the primary desktop right?
<bonk3rzz> no
<apparle> ohh... then I'm not sure what you are trying to do, can you elaborate?
<bonk3rzz> try to view whats on the extended display on the first but with out mirroring
<apparle> what's the point of it, it's essentially same as mirroring
<bonk3rzz> no cus the displays are different sizes it chops them up if i mirror
<apparle> but if you want to see the exact same thing, then that is bound to happen. I don't think any software will automatically create 2 desktops with different resolutions/aspect-ratios and then display same windows in both
<bonk3rzz> whay site is it up upload a screenshot
<bonk3rzz> i just want a small window like vnc but i can really get that to work as well as i like
<apparle> http://pastebin.com/u/image first result from google
<apparle> bonk3rzz: if you actually want a VNC like situation, why not use a VNC itself
<bonk3rzz> cus vnc4server works like crap (for me that is)
<apparle> can you post a screen shot, on what you mean by chopping?
<bonk3rzz> yes
<apparle> ohh wait, seems like I gave you a wrong link... it is the pastebin account of a guy called image :D
<apparle> http://pasteboard.co/ I guess this might work
<ap0c> bonk3rzz: www.imgur.com is also common for images
<bonk3rzz> mirrored http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=20451
<bonk3rzz> normal http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=20452
<apparle> I don't think any normal desktop feature will meet this requirement
<apparle> you need something like a virtual desktop
<apparle> *not virtual desktop VNC
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Guest55651> hi, Is there any way to get my NFC Reader/writer showing up in Kubuntu 14.04?
<Guest55651> can usb nfc work on kubuntu?
<MoonUnit`> never seem it come up before, you could be treading new ground.
<Guest55651> Was looking towards libnfc but it seems to only be command line? No GUI
<Guest55651> thanks anyways :)
<MoonUnit`> http://nfc-tools.org/index.php?title=Related_links#Software_projects_based_on_libnfc
<MoonUnit`> looks like their is a kde plasmoid
<waffl3x> ap0c yo
<waffl3x> how does kubuntu save whats open when you turn off the computer?
<waffl3x> and are there options to configure this?
<ap0c> waffl3x I don't know, I rarely turn my box off
<ap0c> usually only for updates, otherwise I just suspend
<waffl3x> I turn it off often
<waffl3x> since dual boot
<waffl3x> what is suspend?
<ap0c> shuts off network communications and I'm pretty sure it also puts all your programs in RAM onto Swap, and keeps your programs open and running
<ap0c> just without network communications
<waffl3x> thats only if you have it set to hibernate
<waffl3x> thats literally the only thing I know about suspend
<ap0c> suspend = hibernate = sleep
<waffl3x> from what I heard thats incorrect
<waffl3x> someone told me "you dont need 110% ram for swap unless you plan to hibernate"
<waffl3x> "you can just suspend"
<waffl3x> brb pizza in oven
<ap0c> Waffl3x: Actually , hibernate and suspend are the same, while sleep is just low power consumption (programs still in RAM)
<ap0c> just looked it up
<ap0c> and yeah I like to hibernate because of faster startup time
<waffl3x> im pretty sure I saw a setting in suspend that was what to do what suspending
<waffl3x> I must be wrong
<waffl3x> ap0c, http://imgur.com/PaqReYj this is confusing me then
<ap0c> Waffl3x: If you go to your applications bar and go to Settings > System Settings > Startup and Shutdown > Session Management, there is an option for 'On Login:' then a few options
<ap0c> you can start with a new session, or save your old session
<ap0c> or manually save session
<ap0c> is there a drop-down box to choose hibernate?
<waffl3x> yes
<lordievader> ap0c: There is quite a difference between suspend/sleep and hibernate.
<waffl3x> wait
<waffl3x> theres no hibernate option
<ap0c> lordievader: I knew 2 of the 3 were the same
<waffl3x> could have sworn there was before
<lordievader> With suspend things are left in RAM, with hibernate the contents of the RAM are written to disk. As such suspend uses more power than hibernate.
<ap0c> thanks for the clarification
<lordievader> waffl3x: If you haven't repartitioned (and what I remember is true) your swap is too small for hibernation.
<waffl3x> I know
<waffl3x> so it hides the option if you cant?
<lordievader> Jup.
<waffl3x> cool
<waffl3x> thanks for the help as usual
<MrJoshL> Hi, Trying to get a USB NFC Reader/Writer working on Kubuntu, And have got the message  "Unable to claim USB interface (Device or resource busy)" when trying to use libnfc, Any ideas how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Moter8> Downloaded utopic-desktop-amd64.iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/daily-live/current/ and tried to install it on a vmware vm.
<Moter8> I'm getting ubi-partman failed with exit code 141 after trying to install kubuntu.
<Moter8> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/945027 shows it happens when there are 2 OS installed, which isnt the case for me
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 945027 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Raring) "ubi-partman failed with exit code 141" [High,Fix released]
<Moter8> Or rather https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/988811 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 988811 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubi-partman crashed with exit code 141 on 'Preparing to Install Ubuntu' screen" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mparillo> Moter8: You might get better support for Utopic (especially Plasma5) in #kubuntu-devel. But, it is a weekend and pretty quiet over there. I suggest you add your testing results to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/325/builds/82058/testcases
<Moter8> mparillo, Sorry, which do I choose there?
<Moter8> Auto-resize i guess
<Moter8> ?
<marc___> Hello, Following the advise I tried to decompress the Kubuntu image to a SSD (which is secondary now but I am going to put it as primary in another PC) using dd for windowz but I couldn't
<marc___> anyone can help please?
<encolpe> hello
<jalomann> encolpe: hello
<marc___> Hello again, anyone can help with grub4dos? It looks like this version I am using has problems with lz files
<lordievader> marc___: Grub4dos?
<marc___> yes
<lordievader> marc___: Why do you need that?
<marc___> I am trying to install kubuntu into a SSD which is now secondary disk in this PC but I will remove it and put it as primary on another PC where I cannot boot from USB or DVD
<marc___> this PC cannot boot USB or DVD either, and it is running xp
<lordievader> marc___: You dd'ed over a live cd right?
<marc___> What do you exactly mean?
<marc___> I have the image of kubuntu in my HD
<lordievader> marc___: If I remember correctly you were instructed to dd an iso to the ssd, is this correct?
<marc___> Yes but then I was told that I cannot install Kubuntu to the same partition where I have the image I am installing from
<marc___> and someone also said that even if I make another partition it won't work
<marc___> what do you think?
<lordievader> marc___: I'm getting confused here. You had two drives right? The original with XP and the target ssd, correct?
<marc___> Yes
<marc___> the idea is to remove the SSD later on, put it on another PC and boot Kubuntu
<marc___> the SSD now is secondary, it will be primary on the other PC
<lordievader> marc___: Right, so have you dd over the iso to the SSD?
<marc___> after many times I tried to do dd it looked like it was working, however: 1) I can't find how to do verbose mode (-v won't work) 2) Someone said it won't allow me to install it to the same partition
<marc___> Should I make another partition on the SSD?
<lordievader> marc___: You not installing it to the same partition, your dd'ing to the SSD.
<lordievader> marc___: What dd command are you using?
<marc___> yes but I want to install Kubuntu to the SSD
<marc___> dd if=c:\kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso.iso od=d:    WON'T WORK
<marc___> So I did dd --list
<marc___> and then I replaced d: with a long stream
<lordievader> marc___: Instead of 'od' use 'of'
<marc___> dd if=c:\kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso od=\\.\Volume{4543e292-56ca-11e4-885a-008045132e4d}
<marc___> I think that is what I tried
<marc___> ok I will try of
<lordievader> marc___: Please read http://www.chrysocome.net/dd
<marc___> if I do of=d: it says read from 95 disk (and stops)
<lordievader> marc___: Could you pastebin the full output?
<lordievader> !paste | marc___
<ubottu> marc___: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<marc___> rawwrite dd for windows version 0.6beta3. Written by John Newbigin <jn@it.swin.edu.au> This program is covered by terms of the GPL Version 2. read from 95 disk
<marc___> that is all
<marc___> no worries, I will use dd if=c:\kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso od=\\.\Volume{4543e292-56ca-11e4-885a-008045132e4d}
<marc___> that was working
<marc___> and just in case I made a new partition
<z4m4r174n> hi, someone plays or played uplink? i dont know how exit to the game (what a shame) -__-
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand the backslashes in the dd command
<lordievader> marc___: od is not a valid argument for dd. All that it does there is read the iso.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It's the Windows version of dd.
<BluesKaj> ok
 * lordievader goes to make some food
<marc___> I used if and of
<marc___> ahh, you mean now...
<marc___> well... I can see a lot of activity on the SSD
<marc___> so something is going on...
<marc___> sorry
<marc___> you are right
<marc___> I am using of now as well
<marc___> Who knows how long it will take!! The SSD is very very slow under win xp
<marc___> and this PC has no special support for SSD in the bios
<jalomann> marc___: It takes about 45 mins
<marc___> So in my case it will probably take longer?
<BluesKaj> marc___, time to upgrade to W7..it'll probly run fine on that pc
<jalomann> marc___: could be. just wait.
<marc___> Is it any difference decompressing an iso with something like winiso to do it with dd?
<marc___> It is an old PC, cannot run win7
<BluesKaj> ram ?
<marc___> processor 1Ghz, ram 768MB
<marc___> I just use it because it is a toughbook
<marc___> Is it any difference decompressing an iso with something like winiso to do it with dd?
<z4m4r174n> #dlan
<jalomann> marc___: dd is disk duplicator. It doesn't do compressing.
<marc___> I am more confused now
<marc___> when using dd like I am using it does it write to the mbr?
<marc___> I have to go now, I'll read your reply and I'll let you know later
<jalomann> I don't exactly know dd4win but in linux the name comes from disk duplicator.
<jalomann> You must install mbr separately.
<jalomann> I was wondering how are you going to boot.
<z4m4r174n> /irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-co
<BluesKaj> marc___, afaik if you copy the whole partition data the mbr should also be included, but I've never dd'd a windows OS, only linux
<MoonUnit`> interesting, installed 14.10 with btrfs, i have seperate / and /home partitions and the installer still made @ and @home subvolumes.
<MoonUnit`> which is annoying if all you data is in /home and not @home
<MoonUnit`> ended up removing subvolume @home from fstab, left @ alone
<marc___> After doing the dd I get while trying to boot from that SSD: Operating system not found
<jalomann> macstar_: that's what I expected.
<macstar_> sorry what?
<jalomann> sorry. tried to reply to marc___ but he is gone.
<macstar_> ah :)
<Zephyr1139> How do I start a non-graphical text based installation of kubuntu 14.04 ?
<lordievader> Zephyr1139: Use the mini-iso ;)
<Zephyr1139> lordievader, mini-iso ?   I am installing from kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<lordievader> Zephyr1139: Yeah, if you want the text based installer use the mini iso (or the server iso).
<marc___> Hello. Where can I download a version of Kubuntu for a non pae PC?
<lordievader> marc___: Kubuntu no longer has a non pae kernel. Last one that had one was Xubuntu Precise, or something (read the release notes).
<marc___> That is weird because I am pretty sure that I was running Kubuntu on this PC but now I get the non pae error
<marc___> by the way... the dd finished, I rebooted and I received the no operative system found
<lordievader> I saw, I was afraid of that. You should talk to genii when he comes online.
<marc___> ok, anyway, I installed plop, booted from USB and tried to install Kubuntu but I've got that pae error
<marc___> I remember that with DOS it was very easy to use the command sys.com, is something like that in Linux?
<marc___> In XP the "create and MS-DOS startup disk" is disabled in the format window
<Zephyr1139> lordievader, I am trying to use the text based installer because the nouveau driver initially displays the splash and dialog wizard for choosing "try..." and "install..." but after choosing either the screen gets shifted.
<Zephyr1139> lordievader, I am able to start up in a functional console version if I replace 'quiet splash' with 'text' in the boot parameters line.
<waffl3x> where is the option to turn on the notification asking you if you want to delete something
<waffl3x> I can not find it :/
<waffl3x> accidently unchecked it
<bprompt> waffl3x:    for dolphin you mean?
<marc___> Still unable to install Kubuntu here...
<marc___> I managed to install Slacko Puppy 5.7 to the SSD but I cannot boot from the SSD
<marc___> I did that as I though maybe later on I can install Kubutu over Slacko Puppy 5.7
<marc___> Can anyone help please? I've been too long with this problem
<kameluel> Hi
<kameluel> I have a little problem concerning kontact. My google contact sync does not work
<kameluel> i have enabled the akonadi module, but nothing happens. I did not manage to get any error message.
<valorie> kameluel: maybe ask in #kontact ?
<valorie> they can perhaps tell you how to get an error log
<kameluel> valorie thanks ;)
<natman> Anyone running Kubuntu 14.10 ? how is it looking compared to 14.04 - Which I love. Any updates to telepaty the default IM client? Which is missing a lot of stuff in 14.04.
<soee> natman: its just next version with some packages updated
<soee> though for me its a bit different because im using Plasma5 not 4
<ap0c> natman have you ever tried Pidgin for IM?
<natman> ap0c: Yes, just find the integration of pidgin plain ugly inside of kubuntu
<ap0c> I haven't tried it yet, I haven't used AIM / Yahoo in years
<natman> ap0c: Yahoo rocks, I dont have a facebok account so Yahoo is my only one
<ap0c> yeah I just talk to everyone through Facebook, since they implemented their messenger I haven't really found a use for AIM too much
<lordievader> natman: Bitlbee is nice for IM, then you can simply use your IRC client :D
<bennypr0fane> Hey, I have my desktop in this funny mode: http://imgur.com/2ExGaAM  What is it called, and how can I change the wallpaper in this mode?  How do I get back to the default desktop?
<valorie> bennypr0fane: looks like netbook mode
<valorie> how old is this install?
<valorie> but that is changed in systemsettings, or at least used to be
<valorie> I didn't think that was an option any more
<bennypr0fane> it's 14.04
<bennypr0fane> installed it rather soon after release
<bennypr0fane> valorie: actually, I chnaged netbook mode to this
<bennypr0fane> ...and I can't find *where* in system settings!
<lordievader> bennypr0fane: Isn't that the desktop search thingie.. Hold on let me check some stuff.
<bennypr0fane> in netbook mode, the panel lacks the menu, and apps have no title bars and stuff
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> could that be .... homerun?
<lordievader> Search and Launch that was what it was called.
<valorie> ah
<lordievader> bennypr0fane: Right click desktop -> Default desktop settings -> Layout type.
<bennypr0fane> I kinda like this setupm but getting fed up with the wallpaper, but can't figure out how to cahnge it
<bennypr0fane> there is no menu item "Default desktop settings"
<bennypr0fane> lordievader: but I got "configure search and launch", so that must be it
<julienrbt> Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 5 is awesome!
<julienrbt> Thanks!
<bennypr0fane> ok, that's where that setting is. Is there any way to get to that, other than right click on desktop?
<ap0c> alt + d , alt + s
<valorie> bennypr0fane: you can change the wallpaper also from right-clicking on the desktop
<bennypr0fane> ap0c: that was directed at me? Alt+d is not working here. Alt+S only when I'm on the desktop, not from inside an application
<bennypr0fane> valorie: that's the only way I was aware of, but I was aksing is there another way
<bennypr0fane> like from the menu
<valorie> ah, of that I'm not sure
<valorie> of course you can probably get into the settings file and edit that
<bennypr0fane> in system settings, you have: "desktop behavior" "desktop appearance", and "desktop effects". This dialogue is "desktop settings"....
<bennypr0fane> (these are literal translations from my german interface)
<valorie> bennypr0fane: I was speaking more generally when I used the word settings
<valorie> dot files in your $HOME
<ap0c> there is a config file in your home folder, it's hidden
<valorie> possibly in ~/.kde
<valorie> perhaps .config or .local
<bennypr0fane> valorie it seems we need more precise terminology in kde :-D it has a gazillion settings for anything!
<ap0c> you can hard-code the config file to your background
<ap0c> benny, hes talking about from the CLI
<valorie> in KDE 4, usually in .kde
<ap0c> not GUI
<valorie> you can see hidden files in the gui
<valorie> and they are text files
<valorie> you can edit them in kate or kwrite
<valorie> and I'm female, not male
<bennypr0fane> alright, not gonna do that as long as there's another option ;-P
<bennypr0fane> valorie: I was actually surprised that ac0p said "he" :-D
<valorie> it's fun to look at the files, even if you never edit them
<bennypr0fane> valorie: ...if you can find them,
<valorie> they aren't endless
<valorie> and I guess everybody's idea of fun is different
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> really, not a gazillion
<valorie> more like.... 50-75 files at most, some very short
<bennypr0fane> hmmm... no hidden files in ~/.kde , except .directory
<ap0c> benny, if you want to look from command line its in ~/.kde/share/config/ , in Kubuntu 14.04 the config file is called plasma-desktoprc
<ap0c> or Dolphin if you want
<valorie> well, .kde is hidden
<ap0c> ls -a
<valorie> the files inside are mostly not
<valorie> "hidden" is imprecise, for sure
<valorie> dot files
<bprompt> bennypr0fane:    what are you looking for in dolphin?
<bennypr0fane> ap0c, bprompt: found it. and extra ones for the apllet configuration
<bprompt> k
<bennypr0fane> valorie: i thought dot files == hidden files
<ap0c> they are bennypr0fane
<ap0c> also directories, not necessarily a file
<ap0c> for example the program wine emulates a c drive, usually in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<valorie> bennypr0fane: yes, that is the common usage
<valorie> but as you say, more precision in language is good
<valorie> they are "hidden by default"
<valorie> anyway, in kde and linux generally, there are usually multiple ways to get a task done
<valorie> which is awesome
<ap0c> bennypr0fane: in plasma-desktop-appletsrc is where the background config is
<ap0c> you can type in more plasma-desktoprc to check it out , it's one of the last lines
<ap0c> [Containments][8][Wallpaper][image]
<ap0c> wallpaper=/directory/example/filename
<ap0c> pretty sure you normally change your wallpaper from a config file in the more linux-like distros, like Slackware
<ap0c> at least that's how I did it like 6 years ago
<ap0c> but I haven't used *nix much since then, just been back on Kubuntu for like 5 days
<valorie> more linux-like distros?
<valorie> how is kubuntu not linux-like?
<bennypr0fane> valorie: haha, good question
<bennypr0fane> I think he means sonething "less pretty colors and stuff, more bare naked code"
<valorie> ah, gui vs. cli
<valorie> they are both tools
<valorie> I use both
<valorie> that's like saying which is better, a screwdriver or a hammer?
<bennypr0fane> ap0c: in that case though, it's surprising you would have landed on Kubuntu, of all things
<bennypr0fane> valorie: my thoughts exactly
<valorie> this ain't religion
<ap0c> eh I guess just because everything is manual in that OS mostly
<bennypr0fane> no how was it that I can edit the contents of manin menu?
<bennypr0fane> *main menu?
<bennypr0fane> there's an application that I cant find browsing through the menu, but only by typing its name in the search box
<ap0c> hang on benny I'm going to do a little googlefu, I'd like to know the same thing
<ap0c> bennypr0fane: try kmenuedit - if you can't find it, just run it from a terminal / run command
<bennypr0fane> ap0c: nice, thanks! now that would be interesting to know once again, how can I find this by clicking! :-)
<ap0c>  You should be able to right click the desktop > run command > kmenuedit
<bennypr0fane> oooh, I found it! right click on the menu > edit menu entries!
<bennypr0fane> thanks!
<bennypr0fane> but good to know its name also
<bennypr0fane> I think all programs should be labelled not only with their function ("file manager"), but also the command to run them ("dolphin")
<ap0c> yeah I am adding the menu editor to my system icons right now for ease of access
<bennypr0fane> system icons?
<ap0c> in the application launcher > system
<ap0c> (it's own menu entry so I don't have to run command)
<valorie> usually krunner will do that stuff too
<valorie> alt+f2
<valorie> that is the hidden multi-tool of KDE
<bennypr0fane> valorie: yeah, it is in fact quite hidden. I heard it replaced another tool that was more visible
<valorie> not that I've heard of
<valorie> it isn't supposed to be hiding anything else - I was meaning "hidden" in that not enough people know about it
<valorie> I bet I used kubuntu for years before i discovered it
<bennypr0fane> it's strange though if you want to run a command in krunner, you have to finish typing the name before you get thr option to run it as a command. before that, it treats the querty as a file search
<valorie> more years beyond that before I installed yakuake
<valorie> now everything is literally at my fingertips
<valorie> all I need is coffee-over-IP and I'm set
<bennypr0fane> valorie there was somehting else that used to do the file searching job
<valorie> locate?
<yofel> kfile?
<bennypr0fane> is that a thing, coffee-over-IP? I absolutely have to get that!!!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> invent it please!
<valorie> sec
<bennypr0fane> coIP
<valorie> yofel: i've never heard of kfile!
<yofel> yeah... I meant kfind
<yofel> (there is a kfile4 which i mixed up)
<ap0c> yeah valorie yakuake is awesome
<ap0c> did you guys edit your .bashrc for pretty color terminals?
<ap0c> nice that you can set your terminal to pretty much anything in nix
<yofel> I guess most people that use it more than once a week do that. $PS1 can be an art topic ^^
<ap0c> true
<bennypr0fane> does anyone know Terminology? It's the standard terminal of Enlightenment desktop environment. that's the most beautiful one I know
<ap0c> benny have you ever messed with $PS1?
<bennypr0fane> ap0c: no, never heard of it
<ap0c> you can customize the color of your shell prompt
<ap0c> like user@host$ can be different colors, or you can add other options to it as well
<ap0c> change the layout etc.
<ap0c> not so much the layout, more the spacing *
#kubuntu 2014-10-19
<bono> hello, im glad join on kubutu
<valorie> hi bono, can we help?
<bono> nothing, im just join now
<valorie> cool
<M1keHoax> Good evening, is anyone able to help me with netflix?
<valorie> hmmm, let's see if ubottu knows
<valorie> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<valorie> heh
<rww> as i understand it, the current recommended incantation involves google-chrome and doesn't use WINE
<malcolm> sorry
<ugly_cat> How can I make it so it is only possible to drag the window from the title bar?
<ugly_cat> in plasma next
<jpwhiting> hey all, is anyone in here playing with project neon by chance ?
<jpwhiting> I have a question about what's in some package to try to solve a bug just reported on bugs.kde.org
<valorie> quite a few users in the past, but there were some bumps a few weeks ago
<jpwhiting> np, I think I asked good questions anyway, we'll see
<jpwhiting> which releases of *buntu can install that ppa ? raring? quantal? something newer ?
<jpwhiting> I'll try it on a vm here and see if I can recreate the problem
<rww> i think PPAs are generally published for supported versions, so "something newer" indeed
<rww> since both raring and quantal are EOL
<jpwhiting> ah, I haven't used buntu in quite some time then, /me checks what this old kubuntu vm is running
<jpwhiting> precise, oops
 * jpwhiting makes a new one with a released iso and then will add the ppa :)
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages#Kubuntu
 * jpwhiting grabs kubuntu-14.04 iso
<valorie> so 14.04 + neon5, 14.10+/next
<ap0c> is upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10 simple?
<ap0c> I never really upgraded distros before
<valorie> ap0c: yes, it was a bit rough back in the alpha days
<valorie> on this computer, I'll upgrade once i've got my backup box running again
<valorie> I only reinstall when necessary
<ap0c> will 14.10 be an LTS?
<ap0c> I still don't exactly know what LTS means, I think it stands for Long Term Stable
<tsimpson> LTS is Long Term Support, 14.04 is the latest LTS release
<tsimpson> they're released every two years and are supported for 5 years (though some flavours have a different support period)
<valorie> ap0c: no, 14.04 is the LTS
<valorie> and the S is for support
<valorie> 14.10 might be a bit wild and wooly, if past history is any predictor
<ap0c> thanks valorie, I was just doing a little googling on the subject
<ap0c> and tsimpson ^
<valorie> sometimes I upgrade early
<valorie> no hurry this time
<ap0c> I'll probably stick with 14.04
<ap0c> unless there is a compelling reason to switch
<valorie> what compells me is I love the new stuff
<ap0c> when I type users in the CLI , I have 3 instances of my own username
<tsimpson> ap0c: you're logged in more than once, keep in mind that shell sessions are separate logins
<ap0c> tsimpson is there a way to log off my old sessions?
<ap0c> or will there be 4 users if I am running 4 workspaces?
<ap0c> yakuake is in each workspace but it's the same terminal
<tsimpson> if you're logged into KDE, and you have a terminal open, that's 2 logins
<tsimpson> one in which the plasma desktop is running, and one in which the shell inside the terminal is running
<ap0c> there are 4 users total when I type uptime
<ap0c> are the other 2 root and guest?
<ap0c> even though I disabled the guest
<tsimpson> have a look at the output of the "who" command
<ap0c> :0, pts/1 , pts/10
<ap0c> all the same user
<tsimpson> do you have more than one tab open in yakuake?
<tsimpson> and/or other terminal
<tsimpson> each one will be a separate login
<ap0c> I didn't even know there were other tabs in yakuake
<ap0c> only been on Kubuntu for about a week
<tsimpson> pts/ usually means it's from a terminal emulator
<tsimpson> you're not running more than one graphical session, just different instances of shells
<ap0c> is :0 the graphical session?
<tsimpson> yes
<ap0c> it says the pts/10 was around 10:37 which was 2-3 hours ago
<ap0c> when I run ps aux | grep pts I just get pts/1
<ap0c> I'll be back in a bit
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jalomann> Good morning
<lordievader> Hey jalomann, how are you?
<jalomann> I am fine, thanks.
<jalomann> How are you on Sunday morning?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<jalomann> I am hanging around here to see if there any improvement with installation problem that many people seem to have.
<lordievader> What installation problem?
<jalomann> I am little bit worried what's up on distrowatch.
<jalomann> iso file won't boot. I had the same and when I follow the question it is common.
<jalomann> I had to install lubuntu on my third desktop.
<lordievader> Trusty iso that won't boot? If correctly burned or converted to an live-usb, then it is the first time I've heard of it.
<jalomann> Could be if the problem is solved. But I burned at least 10 DVDs without success.
<lordievader> Try a live-usb with unetbootin ;)
<jalomann> lordievader: Ok. Thanks. I can try that next time. Usually I make USB-stick with Kubuntu - Start up disk creator
<valorie> it doesn't seem to be working well lately
<valorie> not sure why
<valorie> worked six months ago
<jalomann> Yes. I noticed the problem first on 14.04 when I updated.
<libreSSL> I always use Unetbootin
<jalomann> But is there a way to use DVD installation?
<valorie> k3b doesn't do it?
<valorie> I've never had a problem that way
<jalomann> I burned at least 10 DVDs - without success.
<lordievader> jalomann: What is the content of those DVD's?
<valorie> did you verify the ISO?
<valorie> before burning
<jalomann> Content kubuntu iso. Yes, I verified.
<lordievader> jalomann: Just one iso file?
<jalomann> I have done it done several times before. And I burned lubuntu with same setup.
<jalomann> Yes. One iso file.
<lordievader> jalomann: Yeah, that is not going to work.
<valorie> what isn't going to work?
<jalomann> ?
<valorie> I've done that a million times
<lordievader> jalomann: An iso is a virtual representation of a cd. Your burning program needs to understand that you want to burn the contents of the iso to the cd.
<valorie> ok, that's an exaggeration
<lordievader> valorie: Putting the iso itself on the disc ain't going to work...
<valorie> I see what you are saying
<valorie> k3b knows how to do it though
<valorie> just fine
<lordievader> If you tell it to.
<valorie> even does the verification before and after
<lordievader> jalomann: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jalomann> Thanks. But I burned Lubuntu DVD with same setup to test it. And it worked just fine.
<lordievader> Compare the contents of the Lubuntu DVD with one of your (non-working) Kubuntu DVD's.
<jalomann> The case is that I managed to install my boxes but when I tried to promote Kubuntu to my friends I noticed that all 14.04 LTS and 14.10 are not bootable. I burned 13.10 for them which still installs.
<jalomann> I could also make some testing with blank hard disks but it is now too difficult to boot.
<MoonUnit`> if i delete programs in kickoff menu edit and this still show up when i search in kickoff is that a baloo problem?
<Walex> MoonUnit`: that's not an accurate question...
<Walex> MoonUnit`: what you are manipulating is '.desktop' files and mentions of '.desktop' files.
<Walex> MoonUnit`: when you delete something from the menu, you are not deleting the '.desktop' file, just its mention in that menu.
<MoonUnit`> got it, thanks Walex
<Walex> jalomann: when you mount the burned DVD, if you see a single '.iso' file you have burned it wrong.
<jalomann> Walex: No I don't. I see the files.
<Walex> jalomann: also, after burning it you can checksum the DVD and compare with the checksum published on the web site (note: not the checksum of the '.iso' image, you need the original checksum from the web site).
<jalomann> Did that as well.
<Walex> jalomann: and what exactly does not work? I missed that from the discussion above, I was away
<jalomann> Boot up stops with black screen only.
<Walex> jalomann: I think that you said it does not boot, but what exactly do you see on the screen when you try to boot?
<jack_laptop> Hello, I was wondering what is the best way to use KDE 5 on Kubuntu? That is actually stable...?
<Walex> jalomann: so you see nothing? That;s weird
<Walex> jack_laptop: oh pleaasssseee....
<jack_laptop> ?
<Walex> jack_laptop: every time I see a mention of KDE5 here I ask myself "why why why why why can't they wait for Kubuntu to package it up? What's the urgency?"
<jack_laptop> Walex: Oh... I just like the look of it, if there is another way to copy the look well I shall use that...
<jack_laptop> Walex: So it isn't in a newer release of Kubuntu or something?
<Walex> jack_laptop: eventually... :-)
<jack_laptop> Sorry if I was interrupting, I think I caught you in a discussing with jalomann.
<jalomann> No problem at all.
<Walex> jack_laptop: you could have a glance at kde-look.org to see if someone has backported that theme, or you could look at "Project Neon"
<jack_laptop> Walex: I've been checking out kde-look.org, everything requires other themes to be installed though to get the theme to look like KDE 5 xD
<jack_laptop> Walex: I shall check out Project Neon, thanks!
<Walex> jalomann: have you tried booting the DVD with KVM/QEMU?
<Walex> jack_laptop: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ubuntu/kf5
<jalomann> No. I tried on hardware.
<Walex> jalomann: because maybe there is some unfavourable setting in the hardware...
<jack_laptop> Walex: Would it be more stable using this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/releases/utopic/beta-2/ ?
<jack_laptop> As I think I tried Project Neon, and it did not like my laptop very much...
<Walex> jack_laptop: "more stable" for unreleased packages is a bit of a faint hope.
<jack_laptop> Walex: Oh okay, fair enough
<jalomann> Yes I see. But I tried other distroes as well to pin down the problem.
<jalomann> I would like to stay on Kubuntu when I changed. But this is not a minor problem I would say.
<Walex> jalomann: quick and easy, something like: qemu-system-x86_64 -m 768 -cdrom /dev/dvd -boot d
<jalomann> Walex: Ok. Hold on for a second. I'll change quessel to another pc.
<Walex> jack_laptop: my expectation BTW is that both are fairly usable.
<jack_laptop> Walex: Really?
<Walex> jack_laptop: but I haven't tried either... I am still vigorously on 12.04 LTS with the 4.1x PPA.
<jack_laptop> Walex: I might as well try the ISO before jumping ship a 4th time to another OS xD Been messing around with getting an OS I like the look of so...
<Walex> jack_laptop: KDE4 is already almost infinitely customizable as to look... KDE5 was developer largely to make it better for developers, not users.
<jack_laptop> Walex: True I have noticed a huge amount of customizability with KDE on Kubuntu as that was the reason I have stopped on this OS for now.
<jack_laptop> Walex: All I really care is I can move the task bars where I want and change the colors/fonts (unless of course they already look good)
<jalomann> Walex: I find only qemu-system-x86. Should it be qemu-system-x86_64?
<Walex> jalomann: depends on whether your system is 32b or 64b. I use 64b so 'x86_64' works for me.
<Walex> jalomann: you wouldn't perchance have downloaded the 64b installer for a CPU that can only do 32b?
<jalomann> I have tried both. But no. My own box is 64b.
<jalomann> apt-cache search shows only x86
<Walex> jalomann: but then why do you only have the '-x86' qemu?
<jalomann> I wonder should it be x86_64
<jalomann> I thought I should install it first.
<Walex> jalomann: what does 'uname -a' return?
<jalomann> x86_64
<Linnak> Hi, I'd like to try KDE 5. Which iso is what 14.10  or utopic? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/releases/
 * Walex notices another eager user...
<jack_laptop> LOL Another person wanting to try KDE 5 hahahaaaa
<jalomann> Excellent. Let's how the installation goes.
<lordievader> Linnak: The Plasma5 iso is based on Utopic (14.10), there is also a PPA available for Trusty.
<Linnak> lordievader: Thanks
<Linnak> jack_laptop: What is so funny?
<jack_laptop> Linnak: I just asked the same thing a couple minutes ago xD
<Linnak> All right. And did you try?
<jack_laptop> Linnak: I've tried the PPA, I believe and it wasn't very stable
<jack_laptop> Linnak: Now downloading the ISO though...
<Linnak> You can use an ISO as well
<jack_laptop> Linnak: If that doesn't work to Ubuntu Gnome to copy the Windows 8 Modern UI!
<Linnak> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-plasma5/releases/14.10/beta-2/
<jack_laptop> Linnak: Yep downloading that now
<jack_laptop> Funny really as I said earlier in the week I don't like the idea of a UI like Android, now I'm basically wanting it...
<jack_laptop> Oh well
<Linnak> jack_laptop: What stability issues did you have?
<jack_laptop> Linnak: Well the desktop completely crashed...
<Linnak> Pfff
<jack_laptop> Linnak: And rebooting it was still like it.
<Linnak> Not good news
<Linnak> I have now the ISO. Let's see it in Vbox
<jack_laptop> Hmm that's a good idea test it in VirtualBox first
<jack_laptop> Hmm...
<jack_laptop> I shall do that instead of overwriting my HDD yet again
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Linnak> Well I f**ked up an SSD with the lot of formatting. So I decided to use Vbox instead
<jalomann> Both installers Linnak and jack_laptop disappered.
<Walex> VirtualBox is a bit buggy :-) QEMU/KVM tend to be much better under GNU/Linux
<lordievader> +1
<limbo_> hallo! ich hab einen bug bei bugs.kde.org gemeldet wegen vielen Passwort prompts die bei mir aufkommen, wenn ich kubuntu starte, aber es es meldet sich dazu keiner. hab ich hier irgendetwas falsch gemacht? an die falsche stelle gewendet oder so?
<DarthFrog> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<limbo_> sry! once again in english: i entered a bug at bugs.kde.org because of many password prompts after starting kubuntu, but got no answer. Have i done anything wrong? wrong place for this bug?
<BluesKaj> limbo_,  many pw prompts, how do you mean?
<limbo_> BluesKaj, it means, when I start my kubuntu with autologin, I got password prompts from the owncloud client, from akonadi modules syncing my calendars and so on. although I have all these passwords stored in the kwallet.
<limbo_> I get the password prompt for my wallet too. I normally enter the password in the kwallet password prompt and close all the other dialogs. but in case of the owncloud  client, i have to  right-click the client icon in the tasks panel and click to login.
<BluesKaj> limbo_, fwiw I don't use the wallet, but I'm the only user on this machine. USERNAME ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL in the sudoers file works for me, use sudo visudo and add the line to bottom of the file, so my experience with the wallet is practically nil.
<limbo_> ok, but do you use the ownlcoud client and akonadi syncing owncloud calendars?
<BluesKaj> no to both
<limbo_> and what does sudo for me in this case?
<BluesKaj> I don't use any PIM apps...guess I shouldn't have responed to your question since I can't help much
<limbo_> ok, seems it's not comprehensible for you ;)
<limbo_> Is there anybody out there using the owncloud client and owncloud calendars with kde desktop clients?
<BluesKaj> I tried owncloud but really have no use for it and calendars etc
<Russia_> hello anybody here?
<Russia_> sorry for my languange, but i nee your help..
<BluesKaj> Russia_, just ask your question
<Russia_> sombody who know what i must do if i want to move a window(program) from one desktop to other one...
<Russia_> i have 3d Cube activate...
<Russia_> i canT move  the window...
<Russia_> what a have to set i my settings guys?
<Russia_> nerxt question is i cant install windows7 in my virtualbox.... it is  a problem with HDD... i think.  WindowsXP is installed without any problems.
<BluesKaj> Russia_, right click on the application icon in the taskbar and choose move to desktop number
<Russia_> That's true.. but i want to move it with mouse if i bring the windows near the desktopend...
<BluesKaj> move to current dektop then
<Russia_> you know what i mean?
<Russia_> normaly in ubuntu i made some settings for cnage desktops automatic. if i move the program to the border
<Russia_> the moved the program to next desktop
<Russia_> here in Kubunto i can't find the settins
<Russia_> in internet i cant find also..
<BluesKaj> I don't know what you mean
<Russia_> ok...   i have actiovated  3d cube.
<Russia_> i can move my windows from one desktop to other one if i click  to window  with rghtmouse and say move to desktop x
<Russia_> but i want to move my window if i bring it near to the desktoprand
<Russia_> from desktop 1 to desktop 2  only if i move the window with my mouse.
<Russia_> you understand me now?
<BluesKaj> are you using pagers in the panel taskbar?  if not you can choose any number in systemsettings>workspace behaviour, then in the panel cashew add widgets and search for pagers
<BluesKaj> desktoprand?
<Russia_> desktop border
<BluesKaj> oh that , you're better off using the pager methos I mentioned above
<Russia_> yes i use  pagers
<Russia_> but it is not the same.
<Russia_> i cant move my applications  between desktop to desktop only if i move it with mouse
<lordievader> Russia_: System Setting -> Workspace Behaviour -> Screen Edges -> Switch desktop on endge.
<Russia_> Lordievader - i cant finde the Screen Edges..
<BluesKaj> lordievader, good one , never tried that
<lordievader> Russia_: Is under the Other Settings divider.
<Russia_> i see task switscher ,windows behavieor KWin scripts
<Russia_>  and window rulls
<lordievader> Russia_: Then you have the wrong window in front of you.
<Russia_> hm...
<lordievader> Russia_: You need Workspace Behaviour not Window Behaviour.
<Russia_> Yes you right...
<Russia_> YEAAAAAAAAA
<Russia_> it works!!!
<BluesKaj> dunno why it's such a big deal tho
<Russia_> lordievader!!!! YOu are my HEro for today!!!
<Russia_> Nice....
<Russia_> thy is wxact what i will...
 * BluesKaj shakes his head in wonder
<Russia_> Now the next question...  I try to install the Windows 7 on my virtualbox..
<Russia_> it is doesnt work. the filecopy(extract) stay always on 0 %
<Russia_> windowsXP is installles without problems...  all is working.. USB etc...
<lordievader> Russia_: Err this is not the topic for Windows issues ;)
<Russia_> nno no no...  i try to install on virtual bOx in Kubuntu :)
<lordievader> Russia_: Yes, but the issue is likely with VBox or Windows ;)
<Russia_> Ok i understand...
<Russia_> but You saved my day ;)))
<Russia_> Thank's guys!!!!!
<Russia_> have a nice day... or evening...    time...
<lordievader> Russia_: Same to you.
<limbo_> is there anybody here with a owncloud client?
<parzzix> I have it
<limbo_> ok, and do you use this client with kde?
<limbo_> storing your pw in the kwallet?
<alex_rock> is there any program that can transform speech to text?
<parzzix> Yes I do limbo_
<limbo_> when i start my desktop with autologin I get prompted to enter the my owncloud password for the oc client and for my akonadi calendars (also from oc) AND for the first application which wants to get a password from kwallet..
<limbo_> parzzix: do you have any other applications, starting up at boot time, which needs a password from kwallet? do you even use kwallet?
<parzzix> limbo_: I don't use kwallet to be honest. It tends to be a pain.
<limbo_> parzzix: oh I guess.. so you enter all your passwords when you use your clients on every start of your system?
<parzzix> limbo_: yes sir
<limbo_> @parzzix: ok, thx.
<parzzix> @limbo_sorry, wish I could be of more help...my I will try kwallet again and see what troubles I run inti.
<limbo_> @parzzix: i filed a bug for this problem. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339767  when you are able to reproduce this problem, maybe you could add your experience there..
<ubottu> KDE bug 339767 in general "many password prompts after startup (including kwallet)" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<limbo_> yes, its mine..
<limbo_> but as you can see, i got no answer there and so i tried to see if i get some help or at least  anybody who has the same problem @IRC
<parzzix> @limbo_will do
<ugly_cat> IN dire need of some help here: http://paste.kde.org/pu4emrbkz
<ugly_cat> Plasma shell wont load
<Walex> and which version of KDE are you using on what system/distro?
#kubuntu 2015-10-12
<Giraffe_> any ideas on how to fix any ideas on how to fix https://sr.ht/g6xQ.txt??
<Giraffe_> when running apt-get dist-upgrade
<Strav> Ok. Sometimes I live under a rock. Just hear Jonathan Riddell has been forced out of Kubuntu. I've switched from vanilla Ubuntu to Kubuntu precisely because I felt it was in many ways more in line with the spirit of free software (adoption of wayland, absence of awful things like amazon lens and such). In my opinion, Riddell has been a driving force behind this orientation and his ousting on what seems very dubious motives other than
<Strav> non-compliance with Canonical's views makes me wonder: what is the actual prospect of Kubuntu 16.04? (actually, I'd be glad to hear that kubuntu will pack their things and go straight with debian)
<Idkidks> Hey is anyone available to help me?
<Giraffe_> Idkidks: just ask
<Giraffe_> someone will help if they can
<Idkidks> Yeah I learned that, went to ubuntu channel
<nfk|laptop> how does kubuntu future look like? will there be 16.04 LTS?
<yofel> nfk|laptop: most likely yes. More details about that after 15.10 release
<nfk|laptop> which will be sometime this month?
<yofel> yes
<nfk|laptop> cool
<nfk|laptop> thanks for re-assurement
<jubo2> Hiya and thanks for the awesome Kubuntu15 GNU/Linukka OS
<jubo2> this may be a newb question
<jubo2> I think I need to move to a Kubuntu14 installed side-by-side with this Kubuntu15 which I apparenlty broke (well the audio at least)
<jubo2> on this os my homedir is a partition
<jubo2> on the other OS there is a /home/username on the / partition
<jubo2> there should a be a straightforward way to mount the /home partition into the Kubuntu14 instead of using the old /home that is there
<lordievader> jubo2: You can just mount it over the old /home.
<jubo2> I could dist-upgrade it just to see how it goes
<jubo2> lordievader: instructions plos
<lordievader> jubo2: sudo mount /dev/<something> /home
<jubo2> and then on Oct 22 I install clean Kubuntu15.10 side-by-side
<jubo2> ok. thanks lordievader
<jubo2> now I back up my irc logs so I must quit
<jubo2> that or tar gonna just return "file changed" and exit
<jubo2> Yeah.. just wrapping up uploading backups
<jubo2> I wish I had fibre
<jubo2> what is the easiest way to check which partition is mounted as what ?
<lordievader> jubo2: mount
<jubo2> I see the sda's in /dev
<jubo2> ok
<jubo2> ok.. homedir is /dev/sda7
<jubo2> been installing side-by-side new stuff
<jubo2> See you in Kubuntu14 LTS
<jubo2> excellent
<jubo2> 'sudo mount /dev/sda7 /home' worked wonders for me
<jubo2> Now..
<jubo2> Should I run 2x dist upgrade on this?
<jubo2> Now I'd do dist-upgrade to 15.04 and then when 15.10.1 is out I do that
<lordievader> jubo2: What is it that you are trying to do?
<jubo2> lordievader: get mah sound working
<jubo2> Stupid FireFox btw does not return mah tabs even if enabled to store that in cloud
<jubo2> I have some ancient tab setup
<lordievader> jubo2: I have no idea what your situation is...
<jubo2> yes. let's test the sound.
<jubo2> flash wont play
<jubo2> blocked as vulnerable and quite rightly so
<jubo2> the hell.. 32 bit..
<jubo2> Why would I have a 32 bit system.. maybe 64bit was too scary
<jubo2> AptURL is not working
<jubo2> internal sound card is working
<jubo2> and 'tail -f freenode_#kubuntu.log' gib mir stereo vision
<jubo2> this is much better than Kubuntu15 with no sound
<jubo2> so Flash isn't up-to-date
<jubo2> and the FireFox insists on opening the file with AptURL
<jubo2> But since I have my mind already set on dist-upgrade
<jubo2> no wait.. let us be rational and start with 'sudo apt upgrade'
<jubo2> yup.. 236 upgrades
<jubo2> This is going to take a while but I have fresh coffee
<jubo2> and besides it is a multitasking OS so I could do other stuff while it is running
 * lordievader slides jubo2 a cup of coffee
<jubo2> The kids have it so easy these days
<jubo2> When I was getting mah #1st install rooted by unknown nasties in 1998 the shit wasn't as simple and working as today
<jubo2> Lol I used GNU/Linukka #1st time in 1995.. in a BBS called pcuf.fi
<jubo2> took me some time to write 'irc' and press enter being used to traditional key-based BBS UI
<jubo2> took me even longer to figure out to write "/list" and "/j #channelnamegoeshere"
<jubo2> after I managed to do that I found myself talking with a Chinese guy that is actually in China and I was sold to this novelty that was called "The Internet"
<jubo2> some people though I was nuts when I raved to them how this Internet will change the world radically
<jubo2> Now some people call me nuts when I rave how http://MaidSafe.net will obsolete legacy internet
<jubo2> "We could try to patch in the legacy internet, but really, why bother?" ~ Some guy in the near future
<nfk|laptop> i think you're high on coffee
<jubo2> coffee doesn't get one high. it gets one the tremblings
<jubo2> if you OD on the stuff
<jubo2> need to reboot for upgrades. ta ta piippöls
<matteo> hi all
<matteo> when kubuntu 15.10 should be out?
<matteo> i have upgraded to 15.10 already, kwin freezes all the time
<matteo> is there any chance to get it fixed before therelease?
<lordievader> matteo: File a bug report.
<jubo2> matteo: 2015-10-22
<lordievader> matteo: < ubottu> A schedule of wily werewolf (15.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<jubo2> but if you wanna dist-upgrade I think you need to wait for 15.10.1
<lordievader> jubo2: That would be in the case of LTS'es, 15.10 ain't an LTS.
<jubo2> ah i c
<jubo2> I think I wanna dist-upgrade this Kubuntu14
<jubo2> twice
<jubo2> what is the command?
<lordievader> jubo2: sudo do-release-upgrade
<jubo2> "No new release found"
<jubo2> i686 is 32 bit right?
<lordievader> What version are you running?
<lordievader> Yes.
<jubo2> Kubuntu14.04 32 bit
<lordievader> jubo2: Ah, set it to allow upgrades to non-lts'es.
<jubo2> where and how to do that?
<lordievader> jubo2: No idea, google it ;)
<jubo2> I don't usually google much.. I use https://ixquick.com
<lordievader> Whatever floats your boat.
<jubo2> that or https://DuckDuckGo.com
<jubo2> Keep those "not yet unencrypted SSL traffic"-piles rising and rising in the NSA and GCHQ data silos you know
<jubo2> seems I need to dun it with the -d switch
<jubo2> 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'
<jubo2> Here goes. Knock on wood and cross fingers
<lordievader> Hmm, can you jump from 14.04 -> 15.10... didn't know.
<jubo2> now it says "Err Upgrade tool signature"
<jubo2> that's bad news I gather
<jubo2> I changed the setting..
<jubo2> it was in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades btw lordievader
<jubo2> the thing to change
<lordievader> Ah yes, Now I remember.
<jubo2> now I get a bunch of errors
<lordievader> jubo2: Could you pastebin them?
<jubo2> utopic.tar.gz.gpg missing is causing the comotion
<jubo2> I prlly have something weird in sources.list
<lordievader> Hmm, no wonder. 14.10 is EOL.
<jubo2> utopic == 14.10 ?
<lordievader> Probably easier to install from the iso.
<lordievader> Yes.
<lordievader> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<jubo2> is this now that the dist-upgrade is a no-go?
<jubo2> At least I have Basso Radio
<jubo2> the Kubuntu14 look-and-feel looks ancient now that I'm used to Kubuntu15
<jubo2> Good stuff going on in the copyleft community
<jubo2> now I need to dump an AV Linux .iso into a stick
<jubo2> This should be in my ~/Documents/commands directory somewhere
<jubo2> it is just friggen impolite to ask for same thing on irc again and again
<jubo2> when with little effort you can keep .txt files of the commands you gonna need again and again
<lordievader> jubo2: Or with little effort you look on the web/man-pages/apropos
<jubo2> Does that go well with sesam oil and steamed broccoli? Will sauce be supplied?
<jubo2> okok.. I haven't written it up
<jubo2> and there are _many_ ways to do it
<jubo2> I wish we could have tech that would allow multiple images and also storage space for files on one stick
<jubo2> There is the Pendrivelinux that gives the 1st one but not the 2nd and besides the 2 times I've tried it it's been broken
<jubo2> mismatch between what it expects as filenames and version number lists it has
<jubo2> so so much for that
<jubo2> 'dd if=/path/to/image.iso of=/dev/sdb'
<jubo2> or is that sdb1
<jubo2> this is one method I seem to recall
<jubo2> I go with this one
<jubo2> I checked with 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-id' that I'm writing over the right disk
<jubo2> I think I am seeing the old /home directory and /home contained in /dev/sda7 being joined (set operation)
<jubo2> is that supposed to happen / can that happen ?
<jubo2> what should I do to not see the old /home stuff there too
<jubo2> I reboot and move the old /home stuff out of the way and then 'sudo mount /dev/sda7 /home'
<jubo2> I know I know I don't need to reboot for that
<vutras> hello
<vutras> what are the awesome thing and apps for Kubuntu 15.004? :D
<mparillo> jubo2: I used to rely on unetbootin, but have had troubles for a few months, so now I sudo dd if=wily-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb
<yossarianuk> vutras: can you give more details in what you are looking for ?
<yossarianuk> vutras: IMO many KDE apps are the best version of the app for Liunx..
<yossarianuk> vutras:  i.e - Dolphin is without doubt the best file manager
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yossarianuk> vutras:  i.e - K3b is probably the best cd/dvd burner - Konversation is probably the best IRC client
<yossarianuk> really 15.04 is buggy you are better off with 15.10 (but probably best to wait 10 days for final release)
<BluesKaj> too bad K3b errors out everytime I try it, but wodom does the job instead
<BluesKaj> wodim even
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: really - have you added yourself to the 'burning group' or changed the group k3b uses ?
<vutras> so 15.10 is comming for 10 days?
<vutras> yeap i see 15.04 is so buggy
<yossarianuk> think its due 22nd Oct
<vutras> and unstable
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, why would I need to , I'm the only user
<yossarianuk> yes - I changed to 15.10 about a month ago for home+work machines.far more stable (even though 15.10 is not a stable release yet)
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: just so your user has correct perms>
<yossarianuk> i.e - settings -> setup system permissions
<yossarianuk> worth a check ...
<vutras> how tu update to 15.10 now? :D
<BluesKaj> haven't made any changes to K3b at all, and I'm on 15.10, and yes I would think the default settings should work
<lordievader> Reasonable assumption.
<BluesKaj> vutras, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<lordievader> vutras: Or just run 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'
<jubo2> mparillo: yeah running it now but the OS is AV GNU/Linukka
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: well if you are having issues its work a check.....  -add your users group and change perms on /dev/sr0 (and external programs)
<jubo2> Wanna to try out if that is better for running Ardour
<jubo2> implementation-in-silicon is always implementation-in-silicon when it comes to Audio/Video stuff
<jubo2> Imagine a situation where you are using software multitracker
<jubo2> then the guitarist or vocalist hits some awesome streak and everyone agrees that was the best take by far and your system crashes
<jubo2> By that time you wish you would have gone for silicon instead of SW
<jubo2> I just recently calculated storage bandwidth for 32-bit color 4K uncompressed video
<jubo2> 17.1Mbit/s
<vutras> tnx, im upgrading right now through konsole
<jubo2> @ 30 fps
<jubo2> But the professional quality is so good that it must be that they dump raw TV camera data via network to some storage and then only afterwards encode it with non-realtime-required algorithm
<jubo2> i.e. "take your time"-speed demanded algo
<BluesKaj>  settings -> setup system permissions??? I don't see anything of the sort
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, dunno which settings>system permissions you're referring to, but wodim works just fine so K3b is redundant
<jemand> Hi! I can edit the mime-options in sys-settings - but I can't save them - curious??  Any hints?
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: e.g -> in k3b - main menu -> settings -> setup system permissions
<yossarianuk> fair enough if you have an alternative - but maybe would be good to sort the issue as K3b generally rocks.
<newKubuntu> Hi!
<newKubuntu> I seek for some advice
<mparillo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<syrinx_temple> Hi all.. WiFi in 15.04 will not connect automatically.  After booting into desktop, I have to turn it off then on again before it will see any WiFi networks.  Anyone run into this before?
<regedit> hello
<regedit> my dual monitor configuration does not seem to persist across shutdowns/reboots
<regedit> if/whenever this happens, is there any config file i can copy & re-write in place so that the correct configuration happens?
<regedit> where (what file) does kubuntu keep xrandr settings?
<regedit> anyone please?
<lordievader> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<lordievader> regedit: But kscreen likely derives its xrandr settings from ~/.local/share/kscreen/*
<regedit> lordievader: thanks
<regedit> lordievader: i see a bunch of files named by a random ID string. Who decides which one gets used?
<lordievader> Judging from the contents, they represent situations. I guess kscreen does a situation match and sets it from there (if there is a match)
<lordievader> mgraesslin in #kde can likely tell you more about this.
<regedit> lordievader: ok thanks, i hope i find him and he'd be able to help correcting the mistaken situation matching, i guess
<westyvw> is there a fix for the kdenlive save crash bug?
<westyvw> other than using it in a different window manager?
<jubo2> Hiya from AV Linukka
<jubo2> there is impressive pre-installed software
<jubo2> can totally understand the 3.5GB download size
<jubo2> Hiya blitz00
<jubo2> whoops
<jubo2> Hiya BluesKaj
<jubo2> stupid x-chat
<jubo2> I want back to Konversation
<jubo2> I hear if one h4xes hard enough then Konversation is also available on other WM then KDE
<BluesKaj> hi jubo2
<jubo2> Hiya hi
<jubo2> where is mi beer_
<jubo2> mi beer is in the freezer
<jubo2> cools them faster
<BluesKaj> any 'buntu apps will run on all flavours and DEs
<jubo2> BluesKaj, but only if you h4x hard enough
<jubo2> on Kubuntu I can have it out-of-box
<jubo2> 'sudo apt install konversation'
<BluesKaj> nope, if you install an app from the repos, then the libs/depends will accompany the app
<jubo2> I need to recover that half-tera disk from the busted Mac
<BluesKaj> no hacks needed
<jubo2> and put that into this laptop
<jubo2> install clean Kubuntu15.10
<jubo2> and use the Kingston provided migration kit to move relevant partitions there
<jubo2> I bought a too small SSD
<jubo2> The idea was to have a Linukka in a Windows and a Windows in a Linukka
<jubo2> the windoozes would work coz they all could connect to SkyDrive or whatevs the M$FT cloud storage is called
<jubo2> I didn't find a way for the non-virtualized and virtualized Linukka could share storage.. I am not a texy person so I dunno all the tricks
<jubo2> Now I wait for Kubuntu15.10
<jubo2> and wait for MaidSafe Network
<jubo2> I am so going to donate to the commons all I can
<jubo2> 2 x physical boxes and 1 x server in Nederland
<BluesKaj> dolphin sees the other linux an win dows partitions and drives in network and under devices in the places list
<jubo2> say
<jubo2> I can mount /home partition in this Live version of AV Linukka _
<jubo2> mais si..
<jubo2> lovely
<jubo2> all this power at my fingertips
<jubo2> and I thought electric light was something
<jubo2> today there is the 4th generation of LEDs
<jubo2> the Chip-on-board or COB
<jubo2> 4th gen is these COB floodlights
<jubo2> transistor is nice too
<BluesKaj> jubo2, this isn't your personal blog...mabe you join google and start one there
<jubo2> changing designs from HID lighting fixtures towards COB LED floodlights will save a ton on the electricity
<jubo2> BluesKaj, you right
<jubo2> That is why I have started a blog
<jubo2> and I run WordPress
<jubo2> Now I boot back to the Kubuntu14
<jubo2> got all mi gear there
<BluesKaj> ok , maybe you could post your comments there instead of here, since this is supposed to be kubuntu support
<westyvw> currently attempts to save in Kdenlive caush it to hang. Any fixes?
<westyvw> Is it fixed in 15.10?
<Vtec234> hello, so i'm looking at my cpu load and cpu2 is loaded 100% most of the time? is that normal? also, the system seems laggy, ie opening a window takes a long time etc
<Vtec234> cpu3 also gets 100% quite often
<westyvw> Vtec234:  check what processes are consuming the resources. You can try ksysguard and sort by cpi
<westyvw> cpu
<Vtec234> westyvw: checked, xorg is 1-2% and baloo_file_extractor goes to 7% sometimes, others' consumption is not shown
<westyvw> Vtec234: that is all thats being used then. You could try killing baloo as it is what almost always causes me greif just to see if the monitor is showing that as more activity than it is
<Vtec234> westyvw: yeeah, it was baloo_file_extractor, but i also had to kill baloo_file since it was the parent. and it all runs smoothly now. isn't the process necessary for some kde stuff?
<westyvw> Vtec234: It is the file indexer. So if you do a search for files it is fast. Its not necessary, but useful. KDE really has a problem with this application. It causes problems for a lot of people. Is it a fresh intall or upgrade?
<Vtec234> fresh install, freshly formatted disk
<Vimar> Hi
<aotea> hello
<Vimar> whats up?
<lordievader> o/
<Vtec234> ugh, why is getting poweline to work with bash such a pita? you guys use it? there seems to be references in the binding shell script to inexistent folders
<jubo2> Now I'm on Kubuntu14
<jubo2> it is not bad but looks retro compared to Kubuntu15
<jubo2> with 'sudo mount /dev/sda7 /home' I can have my home directory on this till the 2015-10-22
<jubo2> If I'm looking for stability and reliablity, like on servers, I go for Debian8.1
<jubo2> but If I want a nice GUI'd OS I go for Kubuntu
<jubo2> I could consider paying money for Kubuntu
<jubo2> or .. what is that called..
<jubo2> The code incentive monies
<jubo2> You can put like $50 or $100 on some feature in some software you want done
<jubo2> then if someone does it you are obliged to pay what you promised
<ahoneybun> jubo2: Bounty something I think
<ahoneybun> elementary uses it a lot
<Snipes> Hello, does anybody know how I can view files on a network share with gThumb in Kubuntu?
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> Utopic get EOL ...
<mah454> so , i use KDE 4 on utopic , so upgrade do install Plasma 5 ?
<mah454> sorry for bad english !!!
<krytarik> mah454: Yes.
<mah454> so , won't use plasma 5 !!!
<mah454> What can i do ?
<mah454> I need stay in KDE 4
<krytarik> mah454: Go back to 14.04 LTS perhaps.
<krytarik> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<krytarik> mah454: It's supported till April 2017 anyway.
<mah454> OOO , NOOOO
<mah454> krytarik: have not other way ?
<krytarik> mah454: Well, Debian 8 would be an option. :P
<mah454> Oh my god ... !!!! :D
<mah454> F u c ..... k
<jubo2> mah454: swearing and cussing is not appreciated by channel rules
<jubo2> I mean we can go totally Anti-Disney as long as we don't swear
<jubo2> but hey.. it's irc
<mah454> jubo2: Okey , I understand ...
<mah454> jubo2: Thank you :)
<sheytan> Hey guys. Is there any magic command that allows to install kubuntu without Ubiquity? It crashes all the time ;/
<aotea> Where can I find information on Muon Discovery crashes? Like logs and such
<Unit193> sheytan: You can use the mini then install the Kubuntu task.
<sheytan> Unit193: how to?
<Unit193> Or, you can manually unsquashfs the filesystem, and purge ubiquity and stuff. :D
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sheytan> well, yeah, but isin't there any installer from command line?
<sheytan> available in the regular iso
<Unit193> The 'alternate' installer has been discontinued for Kubuntu.
<sheytan> well, thank you :)
<Unit193> Sure, g'luck with it.
<Unit193> Vtec233355: Please stop nickchanging.
<bprompt> hmm
<Vtec233355> Unit193: ah shit, sorry :/ i didn't realize i was already logged in to channels. was registering timeout nicks with nickserv
<typhoon_2099> Hi guys, I'm having an issue with the subwoofer on my Asus N56VM laptop. I can test it successfully but none of my programs output anything through it.
<typhoon_2099> If I set my audio to 4.0 I get output on rear right via the subwoofer but this is not ideal.
<typhoon_2099> Do I need to do something special to get my programs to use my subwoofer?
<typhoon_2099> Doesn Clementine ignore the audio device preference for music?
<orangesox> hello, i am having trouble with kubuntu. would anyone like to help?
<SireWolf> what sort of trouble are you having?
<orangesox> i am having major troubles with startx... caught in a login loop for lack of a better term
<orangesox> my sda is completely full... could this be keeping it from starting?
<orangesox> been trying to use terminal to delete items from trash but keeps giving me a read only error
<orangesox> am i lagging or something? anyone to help?
<svend-ev> Good morning
<orangesox> hello
<orangesox> i am looking for help with an issue with kubuntu
<abrahams> orangesox: having a completely full disk is a big problem, you should try sudo rm those trash files, or boot with a USB stick and clean them up, and perhaps try #ubuntu because this is not a problem specific to kubuntu
<orangesox> hello. anyone here to help with kubuntu problems?
<orangesox> hello. anyone here to help with kubuntu problems?
<bprompt> well
<orangesox> please a little help would be much appreciated
<bprompt> orangesox:     first off, if you disk is full, likely you either have lots of junk or lots of files you can move about, so.... check your ~/ folder and move a few, say movies and mp3s elsewhere, if you just need a bit of space for booting, you can just move 3 or 4 movies, and that'd give enough  space, but consider moving them all elsewhere
<bprompt> orangesox:   other spot you can flush things at, is at /var/cache/apt/archives,   all those .deb files if any there
<orangesox> i could empty my trash yes?
<orangesox> problem is, i keep getting "read only"
<bprompt> orangesox:     sure, I'd think so, but if for whatever reason you couldn 't, just move some of your media files over, a few movies or mp3s will do
<orangesox> move the files to where? i need to delete to make space
<bprompt> orangesox:    w0t?  how big is your hdd?  how many partititons?  how big is the partition where kubuntu is at?
<bprompt> also, don't you have an external hdd anyway?
<orangesox> yes i do but i can't make any commands... i keep getting read-only
<bprompt> I can see the issue if your  hdd were 20gbs, but I strongly doubt it's, so....surely there's media filling it up, that could be moved over
<orangesox> i can access the terminal without problems but can't seem to make any progress with commands
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> orangesox:    are you in a root terminal?
<orangesox> yes
<bprompt> orangesox:    ok... I assume you're using the "recovery" menu root terminal option... so, that means the system is mounted as read-only, thus, so...remount it with read-write  -->    mount -o remount,rw   <--- and then you can delete whatever, but I'd still suggest moving over media files, since likely that's what's filling it up, many dvds can do that rather quickly
<orangesox> thank you so much bprompt
<bprompt> np
<tazmainiac> any traffic here?
<bprompt> tazmainiac:    well, if there were, you may run the risk of getting run over, no?
<tazmainiac> true
<tazmainiac> so - upgraded from Kubuntu 14.10 to 15.04 - most everything seems to work
<orangesox> so i deleted files from my trash in hopes that would open the space, they were large music files
<bprompt> <underline> most everything</underline>
<bprompt> orangesox:    /var/cache/apt/archives    also may have lots of junk, you can get rid of all those debs as well
<tazmainiac> but when I switch users (sessions) when i switch back to first session, I get garbled screen
<bprompt> orangesox:    could just do a -> apt-get clean <- for that as well
<tazmainiac> so - first session (me) is fine, create new session for 2nd users (kids), but when I try and switch back to my session, the screen flips and blinks
<tazmainiac> like a funky screen saver
<tazmainiac> (I have no screen saver configured))
<tazmainiac> this worked find under 14.10
<orangesox> i did that one earlier
<orangesox> how does one delete directories using rm command?
<tazmainiac> I've got an Nvidia GPU (NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti])
<bprompt> orangesox:    rm -rf SOMEDIR
<tazmainiac> rm -r will delete a directory and everything in it
<tazmainiac> add -f for "force"
<tazmainiac> (-r is for recursive)
<bprompt> tazmainiac:   methinks, reroll the video drivers, or maybe check /etc/X11 for any .conf added, get rid of it, reboot to see if it recreates it with some workable defaults
<tazmainiac> I've tried both upgrading and downgrading video drivers already
<bprompt> reroll === reinstall === whirl them around
<tazmainiac> went from nvidia-340 to nvidia-340-updates to nvidia-346
<tazmainiac> tried nvidia-331-updates as well (which seems to give me nvidia-340)
<bprompt> tazmainiac:    if anything I can think of, would be some video .conf file, as opposed to a binary one
<orangesox> ok removed at least 1 gb worth of trash...
<orangesox> rebooting now
<orangesox> still not getting past login window
<orangesox> could it be a problem with x server?
<bprompt> orangesox:    when you said, the "login screen", is that the kubuntu login screen? or the terminal's?
<orangesox> kubuntu's
<orangesox> bprompt: no problem logging in through console terminal window
<bprompt> orangesox:     http://askubuntu.com/questions/213680/how-to-restart-kwin-when-it-is-hung   <--- try that, once you get to the kubuntu login screen, ctrl-alt-f1   and then "DISPLAY=:0 kwin --replace"  to run kwin, kde window manager, methinks something is making it hung from the last session
<orangesox> fatal error while trying to open display
<bprompt> orangesox:    any other hmmm options from the login screen for sessions?   I know "fail safe" is one, but that'd just give you the terminal, any other session options?
<orangesox> none of those options will work for me... all lead to the black screen and back to the login again. the loop.
<bprompt> orangesox:   so to be clear, what's hanging is "kwin" it seems, NOT kde itself, kwin is kde window manager, so if all else fails, you can always install something else to run apps or to fix or reinstall or update "kwin"
<orangesox> when i type startx into terminal it goes black screen
<orangesox> does that help at all?
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> orangesox:    whatever happened before this anyway?  a power outtage? you did a force shutdown? a driver update?
<orangesox> using testdisk
<orangesox> and photorec
<bprompt> orangesox:    could try giving it an "fsck" in root terminal from the recovery  menu
<bprompt> may just be xserver then, as opposed to kde
<orangesox> i feel like it's xserver... but wtf do i know really nada ;)
<orangesox>    /dev/sda6: clean when i type fsck
<bprompt> orangesox:  k.. reboot, see if it gets stuck again
<bprompt> orangesox:    worse case scenario, you'd reinstall.... you can always just backup your home folder, and your settings will be kept for any installed apps
<orangesox> i know this is a dumb question but how to back up home folder from terminal?
#kubuntu 2015-10-13
<orangesox> still looping... i'm ready to scrub the disk and try again. i think i saved a lot of files from the lost partition but i don't care anymore. ha i'm in over my head
<bprompt> orangesox:     cp :) is one way.... I usually use zip though ->  zip -9ry myhome.zip ~/*
<bprompt> you could just "cp" it as well, -> cp -r ~ SOMEOTHERDIR
<orangesox> bprompt:  THANK YOU for your time
<bprompt> np
<socha> yo, anyone else have a problem in konqueror where youtube refuses to go full screen; pops up a message saying it's not supported? I can get it to do it sometimes (or else im hallucinating)
<socha> and by pop up, i mean just a lil hover message over the full screen button
<denza242> socha: try the webkit view
<socha> @denza242, thx, been using webkit though. bah, guess i will just have to open them in firefox or start a downloading everything
<socha> heh, kq webkit cant handle some pages (lifehacker kept freezing my laptop), but khtml doesnt even play youtube (yet plays other video sites which crash webkit!) Was hoping i had missed a setting. mm, will give purging a try. i love konqueror, so will give everything a try... bbl
<socha> lol, it was google's fault. switching user agent to iesomething fixed it
<lordievader> Good morning
<bukai> #join #django
<bukai> sorry!:(
<Giraffe_> hey, so I have sass the css thing installed, and also have sass the assembly compiler
<Giraffe_> I want `sass` to default to the compiler; how can I do that? (atm the one on my path is the CSS one)
<tws> Giraffe - I'm pretty sure you'll get the first executable in your path it finds. You'd have to rename one or the other. Be careful if installed via the repositories though.
<Giraffe_> they both installed to the same place, and because the last update re-installed ruby, the compiler was replaced
<Giraffe_> so I just moved the compiler
<Giraffe_> thakns
<tws> I'd be inclined to make a new link/shell script that calls the one you want
<tws> odd, in all my years I've never come across a name clash like that. Maybe I'm not as experienced as I like to think.
<Giraffe_> well im new so d:
<Giraffe_> I could be wrong, I just think that's what occured
<Giraffe_> I couldn't just do a `gem uninstall sass` because ruby-sass was installed by the vendor, not by gem
<tws> Don't really do Ruby, but you could yum / apt-get remove if you don't want it.
<yossarianuk> hi - is there a way can I view  my machine's present power usage  (on the cli) in Linux?
<alvin> Is there someone who can confirm a bug on Kubuntu 15.10 beta2? Konsole > Bookmarks > Edit Bookmarks. What happens?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Powertop can show you the wattage if you are on battery.
<alvin> yossarianuk: Maybe some file in /sys/class/power_supply?
<yossarianuk> alvin: lordievader: cheers
<matteo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/+bug/1505246
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1505246 in plasma-workspace (Ubuntu) "LCD backlight remains off" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<matteo> annoying
<alvin> Noone wants to quickly try the bookmarks? (If you have 15.10 somewhere)
<yossarianuk> just tried a new browser -> http://www.qupzilla.com/  seems really nice
<yossarianuk> fits into KDE theme better than fierefox..
<yossarianuk> (new to me)
<mparillo> yossarianuk: Have you tested spell-check in qupzilla? It was not working with my pretty-generic 32-bit Wily build
<yossarianuk> mparillo: no not yet.. just installed  it - seems quick and lightweight though.
<yossarianuk> mparillo: this may help ? -> https://github.com/QupZilla/qtwebkit-plugins
<yossarianuk> you have to export 'DICTIONARY' I believe
<yossarianuk> always nice to try out a new browser - especially a QT based one.
<yossarianuk> I'm not a fan of chrome  - something about the way it copies block of text...
<mparillo> Ahh hunspell. That might be connected to my other spell-check bug on konversation: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=349151
<ubottu> KDE bug 349151 in general "Spell-Check No longer working" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<yossarianuk> I'm on 15.04 on this machine (work desktop) will try on 15.10 tonight at home though
<mparillo> And yes, I have en_US.dic in /usr/share/hunspell
<mparillo> alvin: When I try Bookmarks > Edit Bookmarks, I get  a Bookmarks Editor
<yossarianuk> mparillo: hmm can't see en_GB - I guess this is a subject for #QupZilla (if that exists)
<mparillo> yossarianuk: Funny thing, when I set my locale to en_GB. spell-check started working in konversation
<mparillo> I was a different machine, and I never tried that trick with qupzilla. I would rather use British spellings than have no spell checque at all ;-)
<alvin> mparillo: You are running 15.10?
<mparillo> yes
<alvin> mparillo: Thanks for trying. I get nothing and I have no idea why. (Same in KRDC)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mcyber> Hola a todos desde España
<denza242> how do I make konqueror use the Dolphin KPart
<Vtec234> Hello, so i was looking at Kubuntu on wikipedia, and there is a screenshot https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1d/Kubuntu_15.04_with_a_dark_theme.png of 15.04 there. The system info widget on the right is looking phenomenal, so my question is does anybody know what it is?
<denza242> Vtec234: i think that's conky
<Vtec234> denza24: it is indeed that! thanks
<ejay> Hi all. I'm here to say that I'm so impressed of how plasma5 is handling external monitors. Wow. It's like box of chocolates - you can't tell what retarded behavior you will excperience while plugin' in monitor cable.
<denza242> ejay: thanks
<duke_> wubba lubba dubdub
<CoffeeJ> sounds like dub dub step
<duke_> sounds like rick from rick and morty
<ejay> Guys, how can I make so new windows are open in my main screen not secondary screen while using externatl monitor?
<finetundra_> Did you make sure the main is set as the primary display?
<ejay> finetundra_: yes, but every window is goin to secondary.
<deusopus> hello
<deusopus> i am new to ubuntu
<deusopus> i like it so far
<deusopus> im using konversation right now
<deusopus> i found an old compaq presario at goodwill and i maxed out the ram
<soee> deusopus: hiho
<deusopus> hi
<mparillo> deusopus: Congratulations. I love Linux for extending the life of old machines. How much RAM? Are you 64-bit? And IMHO, Kubuntu is far and away the best KDE distro at 1GB of RAM.
<Replop__> firefox seem even more unstable here :/
<Draggin_> Good evening! I'm back (which is never  a good thing :P ) I've taken a really long time to get up to date - I only made the move to Kubuntu 15.04 from 14.10 today. Everything seemed to go smoothly, until reboot time, of course...
<Draggin_> I only have a command prompt upon reboot, and startx throws a whole bunch of errors...
<Xenoth> Draggin: What errors?
<Draggin> Xenoth
<Draggin> I've just purged the Nvidia drivers - they seemed to be causing the initial problem, but now I'm stuck on "Starting version 219 Error: /dev/sdb: No medium found" etc
<Xenoth> Starting version 219 is a systemd startup message, I think. It almost seems like GRUB or Linux is looking for things in the wrong place. Do you have two harddisks?
<Draggin> Xenoth - that's the weird thing - it repeats the error for sdc too, and then once more for each
<Draggin> I only have on drive in this machine - should be sda, partitioned into various partitions
<Xenoth> That is very odd.
<Xenoth> Perhaps someone who knows systemd better than I can help :/
<Draggin> Thanks for the input though, Xenoth :) Gives me another clue about where to look
<genii> I'd suggest removing any usb sticks or external drives and issuing sudo update-grub
<orangesox> hello all... needing some help using the terminal to copy my home directory to an external hd
<orangesox> anyone?
<orangesox> please
<orangesox> anyone can help me?
<Draggin> My kernel log seems to indicate that something might be wrong with my root partition - it's being remounted as read-only. How can I determine what's causing that to happen?
#kubuntu 2015-10-14
<deusopus> I'm living in Auburn, WA and working down the street at a fast food place since June 2015. I am a creative individual and I am into computers, games, pop culture, music, and comedy. I like to write. I do a lot of reading. I don't watch a lot of TV. I went to school for Computer Science and Graphic Design in Seattle. I'm developing a smart-phone application to help people find work and another to allow users to voice chat and keep
<deusopus> them informed of trending events and weather nearby. I like to listen to podcasts and radio and I want to start my own show eventually.
<deusopus>  I like Podhouses, Soylent, Bitcoin, Linux, and The Universe.
<genii> deusopus: If you have some support question regarding your Kubuntu, this is the channel to ask your question in, for non-support issues, #kubuntu-offtopic would be recommended instead.
<classy> I have a question about Kubuntu 15.04 in a VM
<hateball> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<classy> Everytime i attempt to install a program, it instantly closes the "insert password" prompt and wont let me install a program
<hateball> nice patience
<Replop__> How to prevent Kubuntu to switch off the network after a time ?    going to sleep, I presume
<abdullah> hi
<abdullah> good morning
<OnkelTem_> Hi all. In Kubuntu 14.04 I'm trying to configure keyboard to type extra typographic characters. I've enabled corresponding checkbox in Layout settings and set Compose key to RAlt. Now to type &mdash; for example, I have to type ralt+- for the 3 times!
<OnkelTem_> On my other PC it's not a issue and I can enter "—" by just pressing Ralt+-. it runs Kubuntu 12.04
<OnkelTem_> Any ideas?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<OnkelTem_> How to report a bug????
<Unit193> !bug | OnkelTem_
<ubottu> OnkelTem_: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<OnkelTem_> I've already been there, and it led me to bugs.kde.org where I can't even find what I need among product list
<kubuntu_> hi, guys!
<kubuntu_> I am noobie. And i am testin kubuntu now.
<lordievader> \o/
<OnkelTem_> I've already been there, and it led me to bugs.kde.org where I can't even find what I need among product list
<OnkelTem_> So I had to run Dolphin, select Help and then report a bug
<OnkelTem_> And there is no any bug report filling form if going that way (dolphin > help  > report a bug)
<OnkelTem_> I need to report a keyboard layout bug
<lordievader> OnkelTem_: Against what do you want to file a bug?
<OnkelTem_> kcm_keyboard[_layout]
<OnkelTem_> I guess, I'm not sure. There is no program name on Layout configuration form
<lordievader> Hmm, I cannot find a good category either. I guess kxkb is the best alternative.
<yossarianuk> t minus 8 days !
<ejay> How can I make windows to appear on my primary monitor when using two monitors? Right now new windows are always shown on secondary monitor what, of course, is not a behaviour I would excpect. Also - how to make Ark work with context menu in dolphin? I'm on 15.10 up-to-date.
<asd_> hi
<hateball> ejay: 15.10 is not yet released so support is in #ubuntu+1
<ejay> hateball: it's beta
<hateball> !+1
<hateball> oh come on :|
<Unit193> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Unit193> hateball: ;)
<hateball> :|
<hateball> Someone stripped all the good aliases from ubottu, never to be seen again. Like for instance !ask -> !help
<hateball> The former even makes more sense! But whatever.
<yossarianuk> hateball: isn't the best room to ask #kubuntu-devel for 15.10
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Depends on the problem.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: ok makes sense...  only a few days left now till its stable...
<ejay> so no one here know how to make windows appear on primary monitor? ubuntu+1 is not helpful.
<hateball> ejay: Is this for all apps, or what was the original question?
<hateball> Chromium for instance opens new windows on the screen where a chromium window was last active, regardless if I have another screen focused
<ejay> hateball: every new window I open, every new application I start is shown on secondary. Even kicker.
<hateball> hmmm, how odd
<hateball> Sadly I am on 14.04 with my dualmonitor setup right now, so I dunno what could be wrong
<hateball> If all else fails you could write a kwin rule I guess, that forces newly created apps to screen X
<hateball> altho it should obviously work by default
<ejay> hateball: yeah, it should
<yossarianuk> ejay: I understand your problem I think
<yossarianuk> ejay: when you login (sddm) does the login box appear on the wrong monitor ?
<yossarianuk> I have to add xrandr options to sddm config or it gets my primary monitor wrong (even though in plasma it knows which one it correct)
<lordievader> ejay: There are a couple of settings for kwin where to put new windows, I thought by default they appear on the sceen in focus.
<ejay> yossarianuk: login box appear on both monitors
<barmaley> hello
<barmaley> is there any chrome users?
<OnkelTem_> barmaley: est'
<barmaley> which version do you have?
<OnkelTem_> barmaley: 45.0.2454.101 (64-bit)
<barmaley> whoul you like to update to 46? :) I need to know something... :)
<ejay> lordievader: where can I change kwin's settings?
<yossarianuk> ejay: in my case it was likely nvidia related - so ignore me if your not using that GPU
<ejay> yossarianuk: ok, I'm on intal hd. Ignoring. ;)
<ejay> Got another problem with 15.10 - ark is not working with context menu in dolphin. It did work but stoped couple of updates ago.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kubuntu> some  Dota2 player here ?
<Guest72831> any dota2 player ?
<hateball> Guest72831: are you taking polls or do you have a question?
<yossarianuk> I assume this is making it to 15.10 ? -> https://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-applications-15.08.2.php
<soee> yossarianuk: hes, should be today/tomorrow in archive
<yossarianuk> whoop!
<yossarianuk> when is final freeze for 15.10.?
<yossarianuk> actually ignore me - providing kubuntu is the same as ubuntu its tomorrow...
<yossarianuk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<skrite> hey all
<lordievader> o/
<wojciech_> :q
<Vtec234> So how many times does one usually mess up their system after switching to linux? i think i'll install debian now, after messing up mint 17.2 and kubuntu 15.04
<lordievader> Vtec234: Rarely?
<lordievader> Haven't messed up my system in years.
<Vtec234> maybe i'm an idiot, but it took me about a week to break two installations. oh well
<EvilRoey> <lordievader> Haven't messed up my system in years.
<EvilRoey> run a dist-upgrade. Ah, ha ha!
<EvilRoey> Vtec234:  dude it happens to me on every upgrade.  It's always painful.
<EvilRoey> Vtec234:  this was also painful in Debian too
<EvilRoey> Vtec234:  you're better off with kubuntu though
<EvilRoey> Vtec234:  the kubuntu community is not snobby
<Vtec234> EvilRoey: yeah, free software politics and such may not be too nice a place to be in, still i want to try a distribution that comes with very little preinstalled packages, and also test some newer kde stuff. i can always ask for help here even if i'm running debian :)
<Vtec234> and what broke my kubuntu wasn't actually dist-upgrade, it was that i was trying to reinstall fontconfig
<Vtec234> and it removed about half of the sytem packages. so now i know not do to that
<EvilRoey> oh wow
<EvilRoey> aye
<yossarianuk> dist-upgrades usually are fine Debian/Ubuntu - unless you have lots of random PPA's that cause a conflict with default system packages
<lordievader> EvilRoey: zsh: command not found: apt-get
<EvilRoey> ah
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  was that to me?
<lordievader> 14-17:48 < EvilRoey> run a dist-upgrade. Ah, ha ha!
<lordievader> Yes
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  oh I love it when apt and dpkg break during an upgrade
<EvilRoey> also, if nvidia drivers break.
<EvilRoey> also, if X somehow breaks.
<EvilRoey> and also if you don't have irssi installed.
<EvilRoey> then that really sucks
<EvilRoey> I mean a rescue disc will make this easier
<EvilRoey> but..meh this sucks
<lordievader> EvilRoey: I know you like breakage.
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  I stick around this channel, don't I? ;)
<EvilRoey> (for the support I mean)
<EvilRoey> (which you provide excellently, thanks so much :)
<EvilRoey> I have one current issue:  (1) my external backup drive isn't getting detected properly
<jubo2> Damn this Kubuntu14 looks retro like 4:3 displays did when the 16:9 to 16:10 displays became dominant
<jubo2> So I figure I can alter the system with .bashrc and .profile
<jubo2> what's the difference with these files?
<jubo2> .profile is executed only on log-in and .bashrc every time a shell is invoked?
<jubo2> I'm the real slim shady
<jubo2> If you're the real slim shady then please stand up
<lordievader> ^ that
<jubo2> .profile vs. .bashrc lordievader?
<lordievader> That, yes.
<tobiasBora> Hello,
<tobiasBora> I have just updated from kubuntu 14.10 to 15.04, and my bluetooth isn't recognized any more
<tobiasBora> Funnier, I don't have any Bluetooth configuration that appear in the System Configuration, and nothing appears in the tray
<marco-parillo> tobiasBora: I know the bluetooth icon came back into the system tray during the Wily cycle. Did you enable backports in your Vivid (15.04)?
<tobiasBora> marco-parillo: I don't think so, I'm checking
<tobiasBora> marco-parillo: I have this one : deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<aotea> Hey, running kubuntu now on an asus n55sf, recently installed but seems like every other boot fails. Screen just goes black after kubuntu splash, then as I'm powering it off to try again, I get "Starting 229" followed by the splash screen again
<soee> aotea: what Kubuntu version ?
<aotea> soee: 15.04
<soee> so this is sddm issue - it's not starting :/
<soee> aotea: do you have backports ppa enabled ?
<aotea> soee: not sure, how do I check?
<soee> well, did you added it after installation ?
<marco-parillo> tobiasBora: You could try this: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-532-and-frameworks-5120-backported-kubuntu-1504/
<aotea> soee: Did I add what after install? It's a clean install from USB, ran updates and upgrades, and propietary driver installs from nvidia with intel microcontroller something. I haven't added any PPAs in terminal yet.
<soee> aotea: nvidia might break sddm than
<soee> aotea: anyway add backports ppa: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee> and than: sudo apt full-upgrade
<soee> this way you will update Plasma and frameworks
<soee> than if this won't help, uninstall nvidia driver and check if system boots
<aotea> soee: why aren't those added by default? Quick read and it seems that keeps Plasma up to date :S
<soee> aotea: because each release has feature freeze and various packages are released with some version, than only bugfixes for them are shiped with normal updates
<soee> kubutnu newer version of various packages (like Plasma, applications, framewroks etc.) provides through backports ppa
<genii> sddm currently pisses me off. My laptop screen backlight is shot so just can use external monitor. sddm doesn't do the nice feature llightdm does of changing login to the monitor the mouse is on
<denza242> Kontact's Tip of the Day is broken
<denza242> ;-;
<soee> denza242: in 15.10 or 15.04 ?
<denza242> 15.04 + Kubuntu-CI stable
<soee> denza242: check if there is some bug report and if not maybe create new one
<soee> also ask on #kde-devel
<denza242> soee: alright
<aotea> soee: Did a couple of reboots and I haven't gotten the same issue so hopefully that solved it, thanks!
<soee> :]
<denza242> also uh
<denza242> how do I make KMail work with GMail
<denza242> i enabled the "less secure apps" thing
<denza242> "If your client does not support SMTP authentication, you won't be able to send mail through your client using your Gmail address."
<ejay> Man, dual screen handling in plasma5 is just garbage. Applications keep opening on secondary screen even when secondary monitor is not pluged in. WTF?
<ejay> Any ideas how to prevent that?
<lordievader> ejay: Dual screen works fine here. Only down side is switching from 1 to 2 or vice versa.
<lordievader> ejay: To answer your earlier question: Systemsettings -> Window Mangement
<aotea> So, ran into another issue now. After adding backports ppa, and doing upgrades. I now can't start a single program. It boots up fine, allows me to log in, but trying to get into either muon or terminal just freezes the whole system
<aotea> The Icon starts to bounce next to cursor, spinner starts in my panel, but then the icon halts. I can move the cursor just fine around my desktop but system seems unresponsive.
<aotea> kubuntu 15.04 on Asus N55SF
<Fritigern> Try starting a program from Konsole, it should spew errors.
<Fritigern> These errors will tell us what's going wrong
<aotea> well, how do I open that one, because I tried from the kicker but as I said the system can't open it.
<Fritigern> okay, let's see. Hit ALt+F2, type "konsole" and hit enter. Let's see if that will work
<aotea> nope, same result as alt+f1 and trying to run it
<aotea> no wait, got a terminal open now. Only took about 5min. Still not able to type commands in it though
<aotea> Well, seems I can start muon-dicovery just fine from konsole. Don't seem to get the window with red X etc
<aotea> Gonna try another apt full-upgrade and reboot.
<Fritigern> My suggestion:install kde-full , this may install a bunch of stuff that you may not want or need, but it may also pull in missing stuff and fix the problem
<aotea> Pretty sure I went full kde on the install, was few days ago so memory might be fuzzy :S
<aotea> Gotta say so far it's been my worst linux experience
<aotea> Well, at least I get programs to run now. Only everything is missing the window with red X button etc. And everything seem to join into the panel.
<Fritigern> I forgot what part was responsible for drawing the windows decorations, perhaps someone else can help with that
<aotea> Fritigern: in giving me the correct glossary for what I had broken you helped me. Was kwin that somehow broke - apparently not the only one who lost window decorations it seems
<Fritigern> Awesome soup! Glad that i managed to help there ;-)
<Fritigern> Anyway, time for me to reboot and see if 15.10 works for me. If I am not back in a few minutes, then the upgrade has failed and I will be working on trying to get my system up and running again.
<Fritigern> Alright, I'm back. The upgrade seems to have succesfully completed. *PHEW!*
<bprompt> Fritigern:    go eat an ice-cream, before it melts and while it's working, before you bork it with some backport update =)
<aotea> So backport updates are known and dreaded :P?
<deusopus> i keep losing my keyboard
<deusopus> for some reason it won't work at all
#kubuntu 2015-10-15
<Roey> herro
<Roey> lordievader:  hi!
<Roey> was hoping you could help me out here
<Roey> I don't see a Wacom service in the Startup services in System Settings
<alesan> hello
<alesan> I instellad Kubuntu 15.04 some days ago
<alesan> I come from an earlier version of KDE
<alesan> now I do not understand anything
<alesan> how can I put an icon of konsole in the "tray area" so that I do not have to open the menu to launch it?
<alesan> I tried to drag the icon there but nothing happnes
<alesan> also, is it possible to use the "classic" version of the K menu'?
<mparillo> Did you unlock your widgets? And if you right-click on the K, do you see a yellow star with Alternatives?
<alesan> mparillo, what is "unlock widgets"?
<alesan> let me try the second one
<alesan> yes I see that yellow star, what is?
<alesan> oh
<alesan> the classic menu' :D yes good
<alesan> but to add a quick launcher area?
<alesan> it seems a pretty foundamental thing to me
<alesan> also, how do I configure the login manager? Is it kdm?
<socha> hello all,  i need some help. I have my root as btrfs, and i had installed apt-btrfs-snapshot. so duh, my snapshots filled everything up in 3 days smh. anyway, i just was able to delete a few using 'apt-btrfs-snapshot' (the same app I installed, no wonder it doesnt come by default!). Is there a way to delete all of the snapshots or do I have to go one by one by a thousand?
<socha> i get the feeling uninstalling apt-btrfs wouldnt do the job for me..
<socha> ah, found the answer and they're deleted now. new question, does btrfs create snapshots automatically or did it only start doing that after i installed apt-btrfs*?
<socha> found the answer to that too. thanks for the help folks!
<denza242> apt-btrfs?
<kolionik> sudo add-apt-reposilry ppa:rvm/smplayer
<soee> ;)
<yossarianuk> t minus 7 days !
<yossarianuk> happy birthday KDE! http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/the-kool-desktop-environment-kde-turns-19-happy-birthday-494577.shtml
<lolmaus> I'm running Kubuntu 15.04. How do I install kdeutils? Aptitude can't find such package.
<hateball> lolmaus: it's probably named differently in 15.04 (plasma 5) but perhaps you can "apt-cache search kdeutils"
<hateball> I only have a 14.04 system handy atm, where it is indeed kdeutils
<lolmaus> hateball: that command yields nothing
<hateball> lolmaus: well then, perhaps those things have moved into a different package. what exactly are you missing?
<jocke> Hi! Today I tried to install development packages for QT on my Kubuntu 15.04 due to a project, sadly this really screwed up my KDE desktop. Is there an easy way to force a complete reinstall of KDE? I really don't want to go down the "reinstall complete operating system" path.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<n8w> hey guys, anyone havin an experience with firewalld?
<BluesKaj> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<BluesKaj> n8w,^
<n8w> BluesKaj, hey, ye i know...ive been usin it for a long time...but firewalld seems to b much cooler
<BluesKaj> n8w, dunno, I don't bother, I just use the default ufe default settings ...cooler doesn't mean more effective
<BluesKaj> ufw
<n8w> BluesKaj, gufw for the gui:)
<n8w> BluesKaj, true that, what i meant by sayin its cooler is that it has got a better way of settings things up
<ducnt25> h
<ducnt25> hello
<yossarianuk> hi - is the RC for 15.10 out today ?
<audreeliss> yes
<audreeliss> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/05/ubuntu-15-10-release-schedule-wily-werewolf
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  heya!
<EvilRoey> hello all
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  I looked and I did not see a Wacom service running under System Settings' startup services (though I do see it on my computer at work)
<EvilRoey> I don't see it on my home ocmputer though
<EvilRoey> where my tablet is
<BluesKaj> Roey , it's no longer incuded in system settings>startup&shutdown>background services on 15.10
<Khaotic_> anyone know how to set up media keys to work for spotify?
<denza242> Khaotic_: media keys?
<denza242> in what context
<Khaotic_> multimedia keys on my keyboard
<Khaotic_> but i figured it out
<Khaotic_> dbus
<denza242> so i have a question
<denza242> see, my konqueror won't load the dolphin kpart
<denza242> i believe this is because the dolphin kpart is: a. missing, b. incompatible with konqueror
<denza242> so, if I find an older dolphin kpart and place that somewhere in my system where konqueror will load it, would that work/
<denza242> ?
<marco-parillo> audreeliss: I do not see it here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<ejay> Hi all. Any cool ideas how to prevent new windows to be shown on secondary screen?
<krise> something wrong with my graphics. 1. when i close my laptop lid and re open it, screen starts blinking and i have to restart computer. 2 sm player and vlc player or any other wont play video files like mp4 and avi. here is error message that sm player gives me https://paste.kde.org/pn9mgiwze
<krise> please help
<BluesKaj> krise, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> and ffmpeg
<xela2244> hi, how can i add colors to konsole when i run python?
<xela2244> i'm using kubuntu 15.04
<obooklage> Hello all people ;)
<xela2244> hello
<obooklage> Since an apt-get upgrade on my kubuntu trusty, I can not use sudo any more (http://pastebin.com/uw8QWuHG) ; sudo just return is man page ! please, any idea ?
<BluesKaj> obooklage, you have the terminal open in /var/log
<krise> BluesKaj i installed restricted extras and ffmpeg was already latest version, still video files dont play
<obooklage> BluesKaj: Ok, I cd to /var/log
<BluesKaj> krise, which gpu and driver?
<obooklage> BluesKaj: If I change cd to /home/obooklage is the same problem with sudo : it give is help
 * denza242 is dance
<denza242> i downgraded dolphin and now konqueror works
<krise> BluesKaj , i have  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09), and using NVIDIA binary driver - version 340.93 from nvidia- 340 (recommended driver
<krise> more detailed info https://paste.kde.org/pglwwzv75
<BluesKaj> krise, is this a laptop?
<krise> yes , samsund chronos 7
<krise> g
<BluesKaj> krise, you have an Optimus dual gpu hybrid system, you should have nvidia-prime installed.
<krise> haw can i doo that
<BluesKaj> install nvidia-prime
<krise> nvidia prime is alredy the latest version
<BluesKaj> krise, here's some hints how to set it up, http://xmodulo.com/install-configure-nvidia-optimus-driver-ubuntu.html
<sunny> hallo
<Strav> anyone here trying out kubuntu 15.10?
<Strav> (got two issues I wish to confirm)
<genii> Strav: #ubuntu+1 for 15.10 until after it hits official release
<genii> ( it's for Kubuntu and all the other variants as well )
<Strav> genii: thanks! :) I'm off.
<bulldawg> Hello everyone ,I am having trouble watching online videos because they lag.Youtube videos seem to play just fine?Is there something i could do?
#kubuntu 2015-10-16
<bulldawg> how do i install flash on kubuntu 15.04
<bulldawg> hello anyone there?
<genii> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<bulldawg> on kubuntu?
<Gama> bulldawg: if 32 bit, the package you're looking for is kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kylebalkissoon> How do I decrease the cursor size in all things
<notmad> When Kubuntu 16.04 is released will the backports repo continue to ship latest Plasma(Plasma, frameworks, and apps)?
<Guest60893> can I ask a question on installing a dual-boot?
<prgmr> how to get the "Obsidian Coast" theme (that came with kde 4.x) in Kubuntu 15.04 ?
<prgmr> (its the dark theme I need for e.g. digikam)
<soupnanodesukar> Has this bug been fixed in 15.10? Using the backports ppa atm btw. http://a.uguu.se/whlusx_whitetextonwhitebackgroundwithdarkmode.png
<soupnanodesukar> happens only in that dialog as far as i know.
<lordievader> Good morning
<yossarianuk> t minus 6 days !
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<svend-ev> Good morning
<yossarianuk> is anyone aware of the reasons ? (I assume its loading stuff whilst the spash screen loads)   http://askubuntu.com/questions/684843/does-anything-useful-happen-during-the-kde-plasma5-splash-screen-load-delay-it
<soee> yossarianuk: i don't know the reason but have the same
<BluesKaj> I think the new splash screen and the 'look' is awful, looks too much like ubuntu colours, orange etc, the delay is annoying too and nobody seems to know what's causing it
<lolmaus> yossarianuk: wow.
<soee> well probably it waits for some apps/session data/settings or whatever to be loaded
<soee> so we just need to track it down :)
<BluesKaj> wish there some other splash screens available like in plasma 4
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: yes its odd there no other splash screens available - every other theme/style can be downloaded but not splash screens....
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, the login screen has an option to use a background pic other than the default. I had file pic working for a while, but it disappeared after an upgrade .
<MoonUnit`> huh, no knode in 15.10
<MoonUnit`> disappointing
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: you can change the login pic
<yossarianuk> I have changed mine to a pic of Leadbelly..
<yossarianuk> system settings -> account details -> click on pic -> remove image -> click apply ->  click on image again and choose image -> apply
<yossarianuk> one thin though - I had to add blank space padding to the pic otherwise it looks stretched
<yossarianuk> (i.e padding left/right)
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, I'm on 15.10
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: same I believe (I have 15.10 @ home and also have changed the pic to my boy.)
<yossarianuk> BTW - has anyone else upgraded to Android 6 ? (marshmellow)
<yossarianuk> Its a great update as battery life seems to be about 20 -30 better
<yossarianuk> however kubuntu no longer can connect via USB to see my files ?
<MoonUnit`> still waiting for it on my nexus 7 2013
<yossarianuk> its great except the fact that USB transfer seems broken
<MoonUnit`> i usually install swiftp and connect to the phone via filezilla
<yossarianuk> MoonUnit`: really with andriod 4/5 on KDE I just unlock the phone - connect and can access fine via dolphon
<yossarianuk> *dolphin*
<yossarianuk> however now when you plug it in nothing in dmesg at all - i've set it up mtp (you have to enable developer mode to enable that now)
<yossarianuk> (I know this isn't  akubuntu issue)
<yossarianuk> as such...
<ejay> Hi all. How can I make so new windows and applications open on primary screen not secondary?
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, there's no pic in acct details other than the personal one. I'm talking about the background pic on th elogin page.
<BluesKaj> the login
<rockys> So my usb with bootable kubuntu just wont boot anymore, any ideas why0
<rockys> Well, it will boot to the kubuntu logo, but blackscreen after that
<adb> your usb stick is only device pluged in usb?
<rockys> yes
<adb> I took it when phone charged via usb
<rockys> well I mean the boot obviously works since it boots it and I can choose kubuntu and see the logo and all, but after that nothing happens
<BluesKaj> rockys, are you using the usb to run a persisitent ubuntu with making permanenet installation?
<BluesKaj> without  rather
<MoonUnit`> i had a few problems with the livecd on usb, removed 'quiet splash' and kde started normally.
<rockys> I made a normal kubuntu installation
<BluesKaj> rockys, so why are you using the usb to boot ?
<rockys> Cause kubuntu is installed on there_
<BluesKaj> tha's not a 'normal' install
<rockys> I installed it from a live cd like you would with any installation
<rockys> using the @install@ option, not the livecd option
<BluesKaj> a normal install is to a hdd or a ssd , not a usb
<rockys> and how is that relevant to anything
<rockys> the procedure is the same
<BluesKaj> perhaps if you explained yourself more clearly then it might be relevant
<rockys> I already explained everything
<BluesKaj> ok , nevermind, I'll leave it alone
<rockys> if theres something you think I didnt explain well please say so cause otherwise I cant explain further since form my viewpoint ive allready explained everything
<BluesKaj> obvilously , but I'm no longer interested
<ejay> FireFox 41 is just garbage. Why Opera is not a default browser in Kubuntu? Opera is build on Qt, plasma is build on Qt.
<genii> Opera cannot be included as the default browser because of it's licensing restrictions
<genii> Also they provide only binaries, which cannot be audited
<BluesKaj> ejay,does opera still contain an email client ?
<ejay> BluesKaj: to be honest - I have no clue
<ejay> genii: oh, ok. That makes sense.
<BluesKaj> I always liked opera, but seems it was trying to do too much , reminded me of the old netscaape back in the late 90's
<ejay> Firefox is now full of useless crap
<BluesKaj> well, a lot of websites are to balme too, they aren't adopting new technology like HTML5 and IPv6
<BluesKaj> so we're stuck with garbage plugins that in soem cases are no longer supported
<BluesKaj> damn spell check doesn't woirk yet on 15.10
<ejay> I remember when I could surf on my old PC with 128MB of ram. Now I need GBs. And 30% of my CPU goes to youtube.
<BluesKaj> one week to go and there's still a lot to be doen
<BluesKaj> done
<simon_> whats the kde version of notepad?
<Pici> kate?
<simon_> thanks
<mparillo> Kate is way better than notepad.
<Pici> well, notepad *is* rather spare
<genii> Heh, yes
<simon_> awesome thanks again
<BluesKaj> notepad is as minimalistic as it gets
<BluesKaj> doesn't look like it's changed in 20 yrs
<aotea> Anyone getting Plasma died unexpectedly on shutdowns?
<W8TAH> Good Morning, Folks, I was working along on my new Kubuntu system (15.04) When I got a message that plasma had crashed, I rebooted the computer and logged in as normal and all I get is a black screen with my mouse cursor.  What do I do to get my desktop back?
<ejay> W8TAH: remove ksycoca5 from .cache
<ejay> and then run kbuildsycoca5
<W8TAH> ejay I can't seem to get to a terminal to run a command like that (sorry, I'm 6 years out of practice)
<ejay> W8TAH: you can change TTY
<ejay> press ctrl+alt+f2
<ejay> it will change your tty to text one
<W8TAH> ejay Stand by ... I'm trying it
<ejay> W8TAH: good luck ;)
<W8TAH> ejay it's rebooting. What went wrong to cause the problem?
<Khaotic_> what happened to xchat system tray icons in 15.04?
<ejay> W8TAH: that is a good question. I, personally, don't know but it's well known issue.
<W8TAH> ejay It worked!  Thank you very, very much.
<kisya> projects
<gorilych> hello. I have a problem with keyboard shortcuts stopping to work in kubuntu 15.10. Does anybody knows solution?
<ejay> Jeez, any clever ideas how to fucking make plasma open apps on primary screen? I even made kwin rule to open everything on primary but fuck me I guess because it still open windows on secondary.
<soee> behave yourelf
<ejay> My elf is fine. This screen mess is not.
<BluesKaj> ejay, let's keep this family friendly
<ejay> BluesKaj: Oh, I'm sorry. My friendliness is on secondary screen and I can't access it becouse my second screen is not pluged in right now.
<BluesKaj> ejay, 15.04 ? if so, there are a lot of problems with multiple screens not working properly and I have no idea how to fix them either with nvidia, amd/ati or any other gpu and drivers
<lordievader> ejay: With this kind of attitude you will never receive any help.
<ejay> lordievader: What kind of attitude you excpect? They made me to use plasma5 and it is not working. It's like FU, don't like it, then get lost. But imagine a normal person that just installed this and such basic thing is not working. I'm not even mentioning constant plasmashell crashes and poor performance. So annoying.
<denza242> which version of 5 are you using?
<lordievader> ejay: Remember we are all volunteers here. If you start shouting and using this kind of language people are simply less likely to help you.
<JeroenDeDauw> Some KDE thing crashed and did not come back. I rebooted and it's still not back. No task bar at the bottom, the task runner thing you get with alt+f2 is showing but not working...
<clivejo> JeroenDeDauw: what version of Kubuntu?
<denza242> JeroenDeDauw: er, can you be a bit more specific
<JeroenDeDauw> clivejo: 15.04
<JeroenDeDauw> denza242: kinda hard, I don't know what this stuff is called, else I'd google it
<denza242> JeroenDeDauw: the desktop? or a specific program?
<clivejo> did you run a KDE app as root (ie like sudo dolphin)
<clivejo> sounds like the permissions of some files needed by Plasma have changed
<bprompt> JeroenDeDauw:    drop to a terminal and type in -> kstart plasmashell & <---- what do you get?
<JeroenDeDauw> clivejo: you guessed the exact command I ran yes ;p
<aotea> Why run it as sudo :P? Just curious
<clivejo> JeroenDeDauw: its a common issue!  but kills plasma
<clivejo> Ive done it myself
<JeroenDeDauw> I've just removed .cache and rebooted. Seems to have fixed things... missing the bar at the bottom now though
<JeroenDeDauw> Easy to add again anyway
<clivejo> you need to fix the permissions
<JeroenDeDauw> clivejo: where
<JeroenDeDauw> aotea: stupidity mostly :)
 * clivejo scratches head
<clivejo> I forget
<clivejo> is it .config in your home
<JeroenDeDauw> everything directly in .config is owned by me
<clivejo> what about .kde ?
<JeroenDeDauw> Same
<JeroenDeDauw> clivejo: perhaps it was just in .cache? Everything seems to work fine now
<bprompt> could always just do a -> chown MYSELF * -R
<bprompt> well... on ~ folder that is
<clivejo> JeroenDeDauw: it was that very issue made me come to this channel over 6 months ago
<clivejo> I was running sudo dolphin and kept breaking it!
<aotea> How long does it usually take distros to go stable? Only tried ubuntu before this and can't remember having as many issues. Don't take me wrong, love kubuntu and wish it all the best
<JeroenDeDauw> bprompt: thanks
<JeroenDeDauw> clivejo: perhaps this is some evil plot from the kde devs to make this channel more popular?
<bprompt> JeroenDeDauw:    could ask them yourself at #kubuntu-devel =P
<bprompt> aotea:  hmmm 15.10 is out of RC on the 22nd IIRC
<bprompt> so.. 3 more days
<clivejo> JeroenDeDauw: well it worked in my case!
<aotea> bprompt: I'm still 15.04 and every other reboot just gets me a balckscreen, though maybe that's plasma acting up or something. Wish I was better and knowing my problems :P
<bprompt> could be :)
<convict> I don't know if this is the right place, but I install kubunut-desktop and it seems that no matter what I do I can't change my icon in system settings. I tried clearing the iconcache folder that I've seen some people mention online but nothin seems to do the trick for me.
<convict> Hmm. It appears that the GTK theme was overriding the kde themes I guess. Weird.
<Mx_> Hi, maybe anyone can help me. I looking for a solution to install Kubuntu in a EFI Mode. But it wasn`t successfull. An Ubuntu was possible to boot if i modify the grub.cfg like this point:
<Mx_> menuentry "Try Ubuntu without installing" { 	search -n -u --set=root 9D38-31C7 	set gfxpayload=keep 	linux	/casper/vmlinuz.efi  file=/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash locale=de_DE bootkbd=de console-setup/layoutcode=de -- 	initrd	/casper/initrd.lz }
<Mx_> can anybody tell me how it works with the kubuntu?
<Vtec234> Hello, do you guys use Mopidy with the system Media Player (the one in the tray)? It is said to work out of the box with the Ubuntu Sound Menu http://mopidy.readthedocs.org/en/latest/clients/mpris/ but it doesn't seem to integrate with the KDE player. are there plugins for that?
<denza242> Vtec234: are you referring to the media player plasmoid?
<denza242> or the media player controls plasmoid
<Vtec234> denza242: hmm, i'm not sure. i mean the one with the play or stop icon that shows up in the system tray on the panel when e.g. the official spotify client is running
<Mx_> Ah got it. My problem is solved
<Vtec234> denza242: media player controls
<denza242> I mean if it does use D-Bus, it should work
<denza242> hmm, one sec
<denza242> Vtec234: er, how is modipy used/
<denza242> ?
<denza242> do you use a frontend, or can you directly use it?
<Vtec234> it sends audio to the designated channel and can run in the background, but i believe a frontend must be used to actually tell it to play something
<denza242> hmm
<denza242> and it's an MPD server right?
<Vtec234> it does implement the mpd protocol http://mopidy.readthedocs.org/en/latest/ext/mpd/ . it uses its own code though
<denza242> Vtec234: which frontend do you use?
<Vtec234> denza242: right now just mopify https://github.com/dirkgroenen/mopidy-mopify , so a web client. my goal is to have it working through the media player controls so that i can tell it what to play and then just pause it from the tray when needed
<denza242> hmm
<denza242> Vtec234: I think that's the problem, that it doesn't use d-bus
<Vtec234> denza242:how do you know? and what does it use then?
<denza242> er, actually I'm not sure if it uses d-bus or not
<denza242> I'm just assuming that's why it isn't showing up
<denza242> i guess I could check, but that might take a while
<Vtec234> i tried finding out something, but there isn;t much info about the plasmoid
<jbermudes> Is there a "clear all" button for the notifications panel?
<denza242> Vtec234: I don't know much about the plasmoid either, just that it uses d-bus to communicate with clients
<denza242> somehow implementing this might work, but again, I'm not exactly sure http://code.google.com/p/v8-dbus/
<Vtec234> hmm ill try to experiment with mpd clients
<denza242> Vtec234: sorry I couldn't help much
<Vtec234> np
#kubuntu 2015-10-17
<aotea> Kubuntu 15.04, I get "plasmashell segmentation fault 11" whenever I shutdown. Googled but mostly seems to be referring to Archlinux.
<denza242> can gstreamer be configured
<elton> Ola
<soee> hiho elton
<lordievader> Good morning.
<charllie> Hello I ve got problem with creating shortcuts. I 've created some shortcuts which open google, steam etc then when i close settings and open it one more time and i don't have my shortcuts ( i clicked apply before i left settings) is there anyone who can quide me how can i do it?
<aotea> After every shutdown Plasmashell crashes on me, and afterwards after kubuntu splash screen I get a black screen. Ctlr+Alt+F1 works, so what am I looking for to understand what is going wrong?
<MoonUnit`> plasma5 is unstable thats the problem and it been getting worse, for me it was usable when 15.04 was released but the last few months it's been crashing more and more.
<MoonUnit`> i've seen others with the same problem.
<aotea>  http://termbin.com/lbf6 - is my xsessions-errors. It seems to complain alot of desktop files that I need to port to JSON?
<ibou> hello
<ibou> i founbd a website talkin
<ibou> i found a website talking about the LTS versions.
<lordievader> 14.04?
<ibou> yes
<ibou> sauing that the adresse for the depots after a few years is different
<lordievader> Hmm, would be interesting if it waas about 16.04
<ibou> but i dont find the website now and dont know the different adress for depots
<lordievader> I'm not sure what you mean with depots...
<ibou> sources.list
<lordievader> Ah, repos you mean. Something like http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<ibou> nice hlink thank you. this is giving me the traditional repos (yes repos :)) but i read something about different repos for the LTS versions
<MoonUnit`> lordievader, made a bug report about the screen rotation problem in wily and made a bisect log, hopefully it will get fixed.
<lordievader> Hopefully, yes.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FLHerne> Afternoon
<FLHerne> Trying to install Kubuntu 15.04, on clicking the "Install Kubuntu 15.04" icon on the live-image desktop, nothing much happens
<FLHerne> Said icon becomes permanently highlighted, bouncing cursor-indicator, "Install Kubuntu 15.04" entry appears in the taskbar and then dissappears with no window appearing
<FLHerne> Googled it and manually unmounted /run/udisks2/inhibit-polkit (whatever that is)
<FLHerne> Worked then
<FLHerne> Nope, now the partitioner crashed
<basheu> Does anyone know of any nice articles/videos comparing Ubuntu and Kubuntu? Not sure as to which one to install...
<finetundra2234> basheu: no, but there's not too much of a difference other than the included programs
<basheu> I remember using both and having settled into Kubuntu back in 2009 or something when I used it as my main OS. Should I go with that now as well?
<finetundra2234> What do you plan on using it on?
<basheu> Very basic stuff: internet, youtube, popcorntime, spotify, email...
<finetundra2234> oh, I meant the system, like desktop or laptop, etc
<basheu> A fairly ok desktop
<basheu> 2 screens... Might run into some problems with my USB DAC dongle.
<basheu> But I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.
<finetundra2234> Well, Both regular ubuntu and kubuntu get all of their software from the ubuntu repositories so the base system is effictively the same. The only real difference is the included desktop and applications
<basheu> That's what I kinda understood already, makes it even harder to choose as there seems to be such small differences.
<finetundra2234> Yeah.
<finetundra2234> I kinda flop between both. I've even gotten as far as having both DE's installed at the same time and just switch to thew other when I get bored
<basheu> Which one is easier to make look pretty? I used to love all the random specs I could have displayed overlayed.
<finetundra2234> basheu: well, in my experience you have quicker access with KDE than you would with unity. unity kinda makes you have to work for it. Both can look really, really nice. I have found that with kubuntu 14.04 using downloaded wallpapers can be a bit more of a hassel
<finetundra2234> But there's an amazing selection available already, you just have to download them with the wallapaer selection tool
<basheu> Well... I've gone through the ubuntu and kubuntu websites and I guess I prefer the overall look of kubuntu
<finetundra2234> And do remember you can install the other DE post install.
<basheu> Cleaner maybe. I guess I'll go with that tomorrow when I get my hands on new parts and start reinstalling my whole computer
<basheu> Ye, can't be too difficult I hope :D
<finetundra2234> Good luck friend
<maggots> is bitcoin minig worth it these days?
<Vtec234> Sorry for a noob question, but i can't really phrase it so that google returns anything meaningful. If my connection name is not "eth0" how can i find out what it is?
<OrangeSec_> guys
<OrangeSec_> help
<OrangeSec_> a malicous malware ad has infected my pc
<OrangeSec_> it hasn't done any damage because kwallet isn't configurable but how do I remove it
<OrangeSec_> every start up it says config something kwallet is not configurable, contact system administrator
<OrangeSec_> umm
<BluesKaj> that's noit malicious malware
<BluesKaj> OrangeSec_, it would help if you gave us the name of this app theat kwallet wants the pw for
<OrangeSec_> It came from an ad that's all I know
<OrangeSec_> my browser gave me an alert that's all I know
<OrangeSec_> and it's not kwallet wants the password it's something is trying to configure kwallet
<BluesKaj> which browser and what was the alert?
<OrangeSec_> firefox and I used a 3rd party extention
<OrangeSec_> let me find it
<svend-ev> Good morning
<OrangeSec_> this is the 3rd party exitention that warned me of the ad https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/cyscon-phishing-protection/
<OrangeSec_> but it seems like the malware is a start up script- but I don't know how to remove them, when I go to autostart all it shows is desktop file and script file
<OrangeSec_> none of them I can remove
<OrangeSec_> anyone there
<OrangeSec_> ....
<mparillo> OrangeSec_: Could it be this? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351805
<ubottu> KDE bug 351805 in general "Configuration file "//.config/kwalletd5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator." [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<WildPikachu> is there a right onscreen keyboard to use for kubuntu? (wily) ... busy installing my first tablet
<denza242> why doesn't AdBlocK work in rekonq
<bprompt> denza242:     anything wrong with that? =)
<denza242> well I mean, I don't particularly like annoying popup ads
<bprompt> hmmm what the?   I misread you
<bprompt> thought you said "why it works" dohh
<soee> current rekonq isn't mainteind anymore i think
<soee> you shoudl use differen browser
<soee> i recommend one of: Firefox, Chromium, Vivaldi, Qupzilla
<ejay> is there vivaldi build for linux? didn't know that
<ejay> need to check this out
<bprompt> denza242:      I don't see the AdBlock bit in rekonq, I do see it in Konqueror though
<denza242> soee: I don't like the way most of those browsers are going
<denza242> and qupzilla isn't very tightly integrated with KDE
<bprompt> ejay:    vivaldi?   are you sure you got the right tobacco brand this morning?
<denza242> bprompt: apparently there is AdBlocK in rekonq
<bprompt> denza242:    apparently not, in mine, I do see it in Konqueror
<soee> ejay: yes there are, technical previews or snapshots
<soee> https://vivaldi.com/download/
<bprompt> hmm vivaldi?   what the?
<ejay> soee: yeah, already downloading that.
<ejay> bprompt: it's a browser made by some guys from opera
<soee> bprompt: this is product maybe by some of the previous Opera develoeprs
<bprompt> ejay:   thought you were refferring to some *nix distribution, like "vivid" =)
<soee> TP has sme bugs  but works pretty good http://wstaw.org/m/2015/10/17/snapshot33.png
<bprompt> soee:    hmm,  I do run opera 33, looks like google chrome, with an opera logo, they went chromium after version 19
<bprompt> well, after 12.12 rather, version 19 is chromium-based
<bprompt> denza242:    might as well install konqueror, and try there, who knows, same rekonq engine anyway
<denza242> I use konqueror too
<ejay> that vivaldi browser is nice but kwin's rules do not work with it. shame.
<soee> small tip: you can install extensions and apps from Chrome store
<trivialzero> hello world
<soee> hiho trivialzero
<trivialzero> hiho soee
<trivialzero> soee: hiho
<jbermudes> I'm using Kubuntu 15.04. There doesn't seem to be a button in the notifications tray to clear all notifications. Is there some other way to do it other than clicking the red X for each notification in the list?
<soee> jbermudes: i'm not sure. probably not
<soee> but better ask on #plasma
<jbermudes> ok, thanks
<len__> What happened to the release candidate?
<soee> len__: ?
<len__> 15.10 release schedule shows there was supposed to be a 15.10 release candidate released on Oct 15.
<soee> valorie: any idea ? ^
<len__> Guess it will be going straight from Beta 2 to Final release.
<len__> Just wondering why.
<claydoh> release candidates are usually not used, in recent times, unless there is a reason , such as a last minute or something that needs checking out before  final
<claydoh> iirc
<claydoh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<Riste> Hello people.
<bprompt> allo
<Riste> Hows it going?
<bprompt> another day, another orbit of the planet
<OES_Night> Hi, is there a way to turn on global menu in Plasma 5.4 ? There are some guides for previous versions but I think they are outdated.
<Riste> Fair enough @bprompt
<Riste> So I'm a Linux noob I'm trying to install it via the kubuntu installer however, I want the kubuntu to install only on the windows partition and to format that partion to leave the others alone, seems that theres no option like that in the menu, any advice?
<Riste> Other than getting windows on my usb and formating it without installing windows then installing the kubuntu.
<bprompt> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<bprompt> hmm
<Riste> hue
<Riste> it seems ill have to do the latter one x)
#kubuntu 2015-10-18
<Abe> THIS POSSIBLE WITH KDE 14.04?? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdHOJiTkcg0
<Abe> answer some of those 253 People pls
<trivialzero> test
<cloaked1> so I'm running Kubuntu 15.04 (upgraded from 14.10) which totally borked my Linux installation. Finally decided to try and fix it. Did a full fresh install of 15.04 but then KDE just dies after about 2 mins of being up. xsession-errors.log shows "Battery No file queue: suspended or on battery"
<cloaked1> Looking through lsof and grep'ing for xsession-error shows something that I missed before. kde4 and kde5 are both running apparently. This doesn't seem right.
<cloaked1> I am new to using kde as far as having a deep knowledge to how it works.
<cloaked1> can someone confirm that kde4 and 5 should not be running in parallel?
<valorie> cloaked1: you are correct
<cloaked1> kk
<cloaked1> thx...brb
<valorie> from a fresh install that should not be happening, for sure
<cloaked1> right
<cloaked1> so, it was a fresh install but kde would just halt
<cloaked1> I was able to ssh into the box and take a look at the xsession-errors file
<cloaked1> I kept getting the battery error
<cloaked1> doing a search for that error on the Googles sent me to the KDE CI site. I decided to run that installation expecting kde(whatever) to get upgraded.
<cloaked1> turns out, that didn't happen
<cloaked1> so, what's the best way to uninstall kde4 and go with just the kde5. I suppose I could remove everything kde and then do a fresh install of kde5 from the CI repo.
<xz> does kubuntu not have menu displayed on the desktop
<xz> i have to move the cursor to the bottom lext corner for it to display menu
<lordievader> Good morning.
<FOAD> Howdy.
<lordievader> Hey FOAD
<FOAD> I need to rename a whole bunch of files; they all have slight differences in the filenames which means anything with regexes is not suitable. Do you guys know of a tool that will basically lets me make a list of old and new (desired) filenames and then process them?
<FOAD> Hey lordievader.  Thanks again for the help last time. :)
<lordievader> FOAD: Write a bash script?
<FOAD> :(
<lordievader> Well, if the dolphin batch rename doesn't cut it, that is the easiest alternative I'd say.
<FOAD> It is, if you're proficient at writing bash scripts.
<lordievader> I know of one way of becoming proficient at writing bash scripts...
<FOAD> Yes.
<FOAD> Well I guess I naïvely assumed I was not the first person ever to have such a task at hand, and that a pre-existing solution would exist.
<lordievader> FOAD: What kind of renaming are you looking for anyway?
<FOAD> A date (that cannot be extracted from the current filename) needs to be added; various parts (different for each file name) of description need to be added or removed; an index (not deducible from the filename, or current sorting of files) needs to be added.
<lordievader> Sounds like you want to edit metadata rather than the filename.
<FOAD> No, because the program that I will be using these files with do not understand metadata.
<lordievader> Do relialize there is a max length for a filename. You might exceed it with this kind of naming scheme.
<FOAD> I won't, thanks. :)
<FOAD> Looks like qmv might be for me.
<Fritigern> FOAD: Look into Krename
<Fritigern> It's quite flexible. It can (amongst many other things) read meta tags and set those as (part of the) filename
<FOAD> Thank you. :)
<newuser123> hello everyone
<lordievader> o/
<newuser123> I have a question , is there any small version (like ubuntu , 39mb) of kubuntu , that will download everything after installation, because i have only a 1 gb pendrive
<lordievader> !netinstall
<lordievader> newuser123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lordievader> !minimal
<lordievader> ubottu: You are not helping...
<newuser123> yes but i wanted kubuntu not ubunt
<lordievader> newuser123: You can select the Kubuntu desktop during the install.
<newuser123> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<WildPikachu> is there a right onscreen keyboard to use for kubuntu (wily) for a tablet?
<ejay> Hi all. How can I make so new windows and applications open on primary screen not secondary?
<lordievader> ejay: Check the window placement algorithm setting and the window snapping.
<BluesKaj> hmm, kmix in the sys traydisappeared and won't launch ...again
<BluesKaj> kmix launch error: "QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave."
<lordievader> That is relatively standard error, never seen it do real harm.
<BluesKaj> yeah lordievader, but I use it to set my audio preferences, since i use different settings depending on how I listen to the audio, over the speaker system or wireless headphones
<BluesKaj> I can manage with resetting the audio source in VLC tho
<lordievader> I was talking about the D-Bus error, not about kmix not running.
<BluesKaj> yeah it's obviously not causing a problem other than not launching
<BluesKaj> but it's still a pita to me
<lordievader> Are you running 5.4.something?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> 5.4.2
<lordievader> Wasn't kmix replaced by something in 5.4?
<lordievader> https://dot.kde.org/2015/08/25/kde-ships-plasma-540-feature-release-august
<BluesKaj> yeah, the pulse volume ctl in the sys tray replaced kmix  as the default , but I don't use pulse so i replaced it with kmix and it did work for a while.
<joed_> hello
<joed_> newbie here.
<BluesKaj> joed_, hi
<joed_> Hi,
<lordievader> o/
<joed_> Hi somehow my interest for linux and resurfaced with a vengance, and playing around with kubuntu 15.04
<lordievader> \o/
<BluesKaj> kdeconnect plays nicely with android , but try finding an app on android that works easily with windows...I'm new to the phone devices and still learning
<chiaki> is it normal that plasma-desktop/plasma-shell crash everytime and take up to 100% cpu? i never had such issues with the good told kde 3 :(
<BluesKaj> chiaki, which OS?
<BluesKaj> ok good, kmix is back
<lordievader> BluesKaj: How did you fix it?
<BluesKaj> I rebooted after a small update/upgrade  :-)
<lordievader> Heh, simple fix.
<Ab3L> sometimes the easiest and simplest way is the most efficent one
<lordievader> Nah, it still included a reboot... I dislike reboots.
<BluesKaj> rebooting in a beta release is common practice
<leshiy> привте
<leshiy> всемъ
<leshiy> Как настроние
<ristex1> hello everyone, i need some help with connecting to a wireless router
<ristex1> anyone able to halp?
<BluesKaj> ristex1,  click on network manager icon in the system tray , click on the arrows on the top left to configure
<ristex1> @BluesKa, i dont see any network manager, is there any way for me to start it from the konsole?
<BluesKaj> ristex1, are you on 15.04
<ristex1> yeah
<ristex1> and im kinda a noob at linux so x) been trying for almost 4 hrs to connect with no luck xD
<lordievader> ristex1: You can use nmcli, the cli frontend for managing the Network Manager. Though many people find the gui frontend easier..
<ristex1> As long as it works i dont care if its easy or hard xD
<lordievader> ristex1: Then read the manpage of nmcli.
<ristex1> Ok thank you ill give it a try
<lordievader> ristex1: Still, [1] is easier ;) http://i.stack.imgur.com/kPzwO.png
<ristex1> yeah but i dont see that thing on my screen i might have accidently deleted the tray
<ristex1> nor i can start network manager from the "start" button
<lordievader> ristex1: Add the systray widget to your task bar ;)
<BluesKaj> ristex1, click on the 3 dashes aka hamburger at the right edge of the panel , add widgets, system tray in the search
<ristex1> .. wow that was eazy...
<ristex1> and i was here struggling for more than 6 hrs to configure it via wpa_suppliment or w.e.
<lordievader> :P
<lordievader> In Linux there are many ways, but that doesn't mean all of them are easy :P
<ristex1> I know well tbh thats the main reason i installed linux
<ristex1> :D
<ristex1> Thank you guys, greatly appreciated
<ristex1> i was gonna go hack mode with cli
<ristex1> XD
<ristex1> Be right back, restarted needed
<statuzz> stop
<ristex1> I am back, once again uncessful
<ristex1> hue i get disconnected right away when i try to connect
<ristex1> no secrets found o.o
<svend-ev> Good morning
<soee> hiho svend-ev
<Jez> mayday
<Jez> I'm learning my way around kubuntu. Trying to configure my login screen settings on dual display
<Jez> the settings I want should me in monitors.xml
<Jez> it's not where I'm expecting it to be. Any help?
<soee> what you want to achieve ?
<Jez> it's splitting the login screen across both displays
<Jez> I want it to only show on my primary
<soee> Jez: what Kubuntu version ?
<Jez> 15.04
<soee> hmm, yes there is Plasma 5.3.2 (if usng backports ppa) and i had this problem
<soee> with Plasma 5.4 it is gone for me
<soee> Jez: do you have backports enabled ?
<Jez> I'
<Jez> not sure. I'll look into it
<soee> if not first try to upgrade, maybe it will help. If not, wait 1 week for Kubuntu 15.10 releae and upgrade - you will have latets Plasma, framewrorks etc. :)
<Jez> <- first day operator. Sorry for the beginners questions
<Jez> ok will do
<Jez> any idea where the OS is pulling display settings from? Once I'm logged in its all good except for some DPI issues
<soee> i'm not sure, you should try asking on #plasma
<soee> but maybe tomorrow as it's late tday :)
<soee> if i'm not wrong, logins screens shows up on teh screen where cisrsos is
<soee> *curor is
<Jez> mines just getting started
<soee> *cursor
<Jez> thanks for the pointers. You've given me something to work on
<soee> :-)
<soee> adding ppa and ugradeing is simple ;)
<Jez> that's what I'm working on. I've literally only just finished installing for the first time so it's all very new to me
<soee> yes and upgrading Plasma to 5.3.2 (from backports ppa) is highly recommended
<Jez> right on. It's added and updated
<Jez> easy when you know how
<Jez> soee: all fixed. Thankyou
<soee> good to hear :)
<Vtec234> Can i list all files that a package installed on the system?
<Vtec234> ah nvm found it dpkg -L package
<northarrow> Hello, I am running the latest version of Kubuntu and every time I log in I can only see a bar and the mouse. any help? ;(
#kubuntu 2016-10-17
<valorie> Guest17981: also, you might want to register with freenode so you have a nick
<valorie> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Guest17981> Thanks mparillo, valorie
<IrcsomeBot> sebastiaoguerra was added by: sebastiaoguerra
<mbrideau> hi
<user|39189> hi, how works hibernate on kubuntu 16.04 ? /etc/pm/sleep.d/ scripts don't work. Must I use systemd?
<tlcasey100> cannot install kdegames or ksiesen
<Arcaire> Hi, what's the app within KDE that handles what app to open a link in?
<Arcaire> e.g., if i click an imgur image link (.png) it opens in gwenview
<Arcaire> pdf opens in okular, etc. I just want web links to open in chrome and not try and be 'helpful'.
<valorie> Arcaire: you set that in systemsettings
<IrcsomeBot> bastian salmela was added by: bastian salmela
<sponge> Hello
<Smurphy> So - who upgraded to latest kubuntu? Any issues?
<sponge> I was looking for a gui for the firewall in kubuntu. I understand that kde-kcm should be the gui. But after installing it, I can't find the firewall preferences anywhere. Can anyone help?
<sponge> (using kubuntu 16.04)
<hateball> Smurphy: I went from 16.04+PPA to 16.10 yesterday, smooth sailing
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<Smurphy> hateball: Thx for the info.
<Smurphy> I'll prolly upgrade my KUbuntu when plasma 5.8 will be available in the PPA's for it.
<Aussie_matt_ubu> is kde 1 gonna be brought to kubuntu?
<sponge> Smurphy, plasma 5.8 will be available for which version of kubuntu?
<Smurphy> 16.10 prolly.
<soee> it will be also in 16.04
<soee> devs just need some time to test it enough
<Smurphy> soee: Not sure about this, as the entire QT needs to be backported too.
<soee> acheronuk: ^ can you confirm my workds ? :D
<soee> *words
<acheronuk> Smurphy: backporting Qt for the backports ppa is not a problem. making sure that doesn't break the installability of some packages that currently depend on the previosu version's ABI is slightly tricky part. but we more or less know what need to be done for that
<Smurphy> nice :)
<acheronuk> KDE devs are also keen to see 5.8 in Xenial LTS and have tentatively offered help
<acheronuk> 1st step is to get 5.8 into the 17.04 development version, and that has not even opened yet
<user|64009> I have just upgraded Kbuntu and discovered that kbackup has disappeared. Is there any easy way to reinstall it or, failing that, what is the best replacement?
<sponge> soee, Really? Plasma 5.8 will eventually arrive to 16.04?!
<soee> sponge: yes
<sponge> cool!
<sponge> Is there a gui for firewall in kubuntu?
<sponge> I tried installing kde-kcm but I can't find a firewall entry in the networking in system settings.
<soee> i'm not sure
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/sJmjO14.png when typing "firewall" in search field, it highlights Network section
<sponge> soee, Yes, but there's nothing there that relates to firewall. Do you have firewall's settings there?
<soee> nope :)
<sponge> hehe
<sponge> also, is it possible to add a gtalk account to telepathy? I only see a google account with hangouts etc.. I wanted to add an xmpp-gtalk account
<soee> i would avoid using kde telepathy
<soee> it is unmaintained since 2 years i think
<sponge> Hmmmm
<sponge> Maybe I'm mistaken but, is telepathy the integrated messenger on plasma's taskbar?
<Smurphy> sponge: It is. Yes.
<sponge> OK, thanks
<sponge> Hmmm It seems plasma is crashing every time I'm accessing widgets in the panel
<soee> 16.04 or 16.10 ?
<sponge> 16.04
<soee> with backports installed ?
<sponge> I haven't installed such a thing intentionally, so I guess no.
<soee> sponge: this is ppa with Plasma 5.6
<soee> sponge: apt-cache policy plasma-desktop
<soee> type this command and tell me what installed version it shows for you
<sponge> I get this:
<sponge> plasma-desktop
<sponge>   Installed 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1
<sponge>   Candidate 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1
<sponge> 	Version table:
<sponge>  *** 4:5.5.5-ubuntu1 500
<soee> sponge: than please use backports ppa
<soee> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<soee> sponge: run the 2 command mentioned there:
<soee> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee> sudo apt-get update
<soee> sudo apt full-upgrade
<soee> this will upgrade your Plasma do 5.6.x
<sponge> Oh, I see
<sponge> just a sec, I'll try that
<soee> :)
<sponge> soee, will the full-upgrade only upgrade plasma or also kubuntu to 16.10?
<soee> sponge: if you are on 16.04 and did not marked option to upgrade to non LTS versions than it wont upgrade to 16.10
<sponge> cool
<soee> backports ppa contains just some updated packages
<soee> it will never trigger upgrade to newer release
<sponge> ok
<sponge> After restarting the pc, it seems that all the windows/apps that were open are still open. Is this a common behavior?
<soee> is you have session configured to bring back previous one :)
<_thelion_> hi there. I want to upgrade (16.04 --> 16.10). I changed the Release upgrade from LTS to normal release. I restarted Discover and it shows me, that there is a upgrade. I clicked it, entered my sudo-Password, but ... nothing happens ...
<soee> System Settings -> Startup & Shutdown -> Desktop Session
<soee> _thelion_: are you sure it is not downloading packages ?
<soee> _thelion_: also try to open Konsole and type: sudo apt update & sudo apt full-upgrade
<_thelion_> i don't know - Discover shows no activity. the screen "16.10 introductory notes" haven't been shown ...
<sponge> soee, Thanks! I guess I should become more familiar with the system settings or read the documentation in http://docs.kubuntu.org/
<soee> :-)
<_thelion_> i tried it with the Konsole - nothing to  upgrade.
<marco-parillo> soee: I always used &&.
<sponge> hmmm after upgrading, plasma crashed and didn't come back. I'm left with only the Konsole. Is there a way to restart the pc from Konsole?
<_thelion_> my Desktop is running with Kubuntu - my Laptop with Ubuntu: and on my laptop i'm running the upgrade.
<soee> sponge: try to start plasmashell
<soee> does krunner works ? LAT + F2 ?
<acheronuk> _thelion_: 'sudo apt install ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt' then try again
<sponge> hehe cool! it worked. I'll now restart the pc and see how it's doing
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1633692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1633692 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "missing depends on ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt - breaks GUI upgrades to yakkety" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<_thelion_> acheronuk: but this will install Ubuntu instead od Kubuntu?
<_thelion_> *of
<acheronuk> _thelion_: no, it won't
<_thelion_> acheronuk: yeah, you are right - now the upgrade is working. :)
<_thelion_> Thanks a lot!
<acheronuk> _thelion_: no problem :)
<_thelion_> does anybody has an idea what went wrong?
<_thelion_> *have
<acheronuk> _thelion_: I posted the link to the bug for that above
<_thelion_> Thanks.
<acheronuk> _thelion_: were you following? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YakketyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<_thelion_> yeah, i was following that.
<acheronuk> _thelion_: I have now added a note on what to do if you hit that bug
<Mrokii> Hello. I've tried to reinstall digikam5 after upgrading to 16.10 via some ppa, but I got a message about an unresolvable dependency: "Depends: libmarblewidget-qt5-23 (>=4:15.12.0) but it is not installable". Is there any way to solve this issue?
<acheronuk> what ppa?
<sponge> Is it possible to minimize apps to the system tray? I trying for example to minimize pidgin to system tray (mimicking it's behavior on unity/xubuntu/windows)
<soee> sponge: pidgin shoudl do that
<soee> maybe check its configuration
<tuor> Hi, does the kde wallet support automatic unlock on login?
<acheronuk> think it may close to the tray, but minimise?
<Mrokii> acheronuk: ppa:philip5/extra
<soee> tuor: i think yes
<acheronuk> Mrokii: there is no yakkety series for that ppa, so anything in it will have been built against the Xenial version of marble with has that older library packagename
<tuor> soee, thx.
<sponge> soee, You're right. It's something in the settings of pidgin.
<mrabhi> hi
<Mrokii> acheronuk: Any chance to install that missing library manually?
<Meodudlye> Hi all. I've just updated to 16.10, and I have a very annoying problem with the keyboard input: for some KDE apps (krunner,  konsole for instance), the input is not taken into account at all, so I can't for instance type anything in krunner, of the characters are not displayed, as in konsole where accentuated characters are not displayed, when an x
<Meodudlye> term shows them perfectly. Any idea what that might be?
<mrabhi> Please help with this https://paste.ubuntu.com/23338930/
<mrabhi> I can't use my machine I need to some work quickly.
<tuor> Hi, how does Kubuntu work?: Is it one program for mail, calendar, contacts, or is one backend with multiple frontends?
<mrabhi> any kubuntu-devs who can help?
<mrabhi> I am stuck with this.
<viewer|9424> Hey, all. First time here, looking for Kubuntu help, am I just to toss my problem up here for discussion?
<jimarvan> mrabhi: that seems a nasty issue :O
<mrabhi> jimarvan, I knw :). any guesses?
<jimarvan> :/ nothing good
<jimarvan> only one question, is that partition an ntfs one?
<jimarvan> Mrokii: probably the maintaner of this ppa is aware of the dependency issue and will update it soon
<mrabhi> jimarvan, the windo
<mrabhi> sry 1 min
<jimarvan> mrabhi: I hope this helps, try this old page http://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox
<jimarvan> should deal with your problem hopefully...
<jimarvan> RawEffect: visit http://www.kde.org
<jimarvan> it will answer your question
<jimarvan> aaaaaaaaaand I am gooooooooooone :D
<RawEffect> I have Kubuntu installed on an encrypted hard drive. Up until today, I'd have to enter my encryption password twice, once for the main partition, and once for the encrypted swap partition. Today I only entered the password once, and I'm being presented with the initramfs prompt. fdisk -l tells me partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary. Tried
<RawEffect>  booting off a live USB, which worked, but now trying to do anything with the hard drive seems like it wouldn't work eith the LUKS partition.
<RawEffect> I've been using Kubuntu for years, but it's never buggered up before so I'm effectively a n00b, so I present myself to you, on one knee, hat-in-hand
<mrabhi> RawEffect, similar issue. Did you upgrade?
<Meodudlye> How is it possible that my KDE apps react differently to the same keyboard input ? krunner does not allow me to type anything (I've just upgrade to kubuntu 16.10), konsole does not understand dead keys (when xterm does) and kmail allows me to reply all by pressing A, but then, I can't enter any text in the email window.
<mrabhi> My issue-  please check this https://paste.ubuntu.com/23339093/
<RawEffect> Ironically, I did. Last night. At 2am. This morning I went to go check the weather, and ran into my problem. Then, I realized, that I'd actually upgraded my other laptop, not the problematic one. Seems like one laptop had a sympathy crash for the other. :P
<RawEffect> My kaput laptop did not get an upgrade, is a 32-bit install that has remained largely untouched since. Not even sure what version it is, though I'm pretty sure it's a 15.x
<BluesKaj_> !EOL
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mrabhi> BluesKaj_, hey man. Any guesses on my issue?
<RawEffect> EOL aside, I can't upgrade with my partition table being all wonky
<BluesKaj_> mrabhi, just got here, dunno what your issue is
<mrabhi> BluesKaj_, please check this https://paste.ubuntu.com/23339093/
<BluesKaj_> RawEffect, wonky, as in?
<RawEffect> Just realized you popped in after I complained.
<RawEffect> I have Kubuntu installed on an encrypted hard drive. Up until today, I'd have to enter my encryption password twice, once for the main partition, and once for the encrypted swap partition. Today I only entered the password once, and I'm being presented with the initramfs prompt. fdisk -l tells me partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary. Tried
<RawEffect>  booting off a live USB, which worked, but now trying to do anything with the hard drive seems like it wouldn't work with the LUKS partition.
<mrabhi> any ideas guys?
<BluesKaj_> so what is happening, mrabhi ...not an expeert om EFIboot/partitions btw
<mrabhi> BluesKaj_, kde doesn't start
<BluesKaj_> no desktop after login or?
<mrabhi> kubuntu boot screen then shell no kde loading screen
<sithlord48> mrabhi:  that is incorrect according to your screen shot something seams wrong with your fstab and systemd can not find the partitions needed to boot re read yoru screenshot again marco-parillo
<sithlord48> mrabhi:  ^^
<mrabhi> what is marco-parillo
<sithlord48> typed mar <tab> instead of mra<tab>
<sithlord48> anyway let it fail again see if in the matience mode you can run mount -a
<mrabhi> sithlord48, mount -a works without error and does nothing
<sithlord48> now run mount are you disks all mounted?
<mrabhi> seems so
<sithlord48> do you have broken or unconfigured packages? if so you want to fix that dpkg --configure -a
<sithlord48> was your initramfs not made correctly .. you might what to regenerate just incase see here : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/update-initramfs.8.html
<mrabhi> the swap is not mounted
<sithlord48> ok
<sithlord48> swapon <device>
<mrabhi> sithlord48, the error says something about swap http://imgur.com/gallery/AqKOQ
<sithlord48> what does it say about swap..  can't mount like all your other devices.. did u run mount -a and it returned with no error . then checked it what was mounted with mount
<jakelinux|99357> Hello!! I can not update the ubuntu 14:04 to 16:04.
<jakelinux|99357> every time I do the process command starts, but for that reason:
<mrabhi> sithlord48, i did  swapon /dev/sda7
<sithlord48> mrabhi:  does mount now show mounted swap?
<jakelinux|99357> W:Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum incorreto
<jakelinux|99357> , W:Falhou ao buscar
<mrabhi> sithlord48, no
<jakelinux|99357> http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum incorreto
<sithlord48> mrabhi:  have you run update-initramfs -u ? try that reboot
<jakelinux|99357> W:Falhou ao buscar http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum incorreto
<jakelinux|99357> W:Falhou ao buscar http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-security/main/binary-i386/Packages  Hash Sum incorreto
<jakelinux|99357> , E:Falhou o download de alguns ficheiros de índice. Foram ignorados ou os antigos foram usados em seu lugar.
<sithlord48> jakelinux|99357:  plese use pastebinfor long stuff liek that
<mrabhi> sithlord48, ok trying right now.
<mrabhi> sithlord48, it shows possible missing firmware
<BluesKaj_> jakelinux|99357, English please
<sithlord48> mrabhi: yeah that is most likely for the failsafe boot
<sithlord48> mrabhi:  you can safely ingore that
<mrabhi> so reboot?
<sithlord48> yes
<sithlord48> ho BluesKaj_ hows it going buddy
<sithlord48> hi ** my typing is horrible today :(
<BluesKaj_> hey sithlord48 , ok here, and you?
<jakelinux|99357> excuse me. but I had to post as well.
<jakelinux|99357> I'm from Brasil!
<mrabhi> sithlord48, same error again :(
<sithlord48> BluesKaj_:  good and even better when i figure out what made this machine tank over the weekend.. (suspects heat issues)
<sithlord48> mrabhi:  so you can again run mount -a and paste me the out put of mount after that
<Mrokii> jimarvan: He indeed is, as it seems. I have contacted him, he's already updated the ppa, but as of now, not all necessary files are visible (I assume it's just a matter of waiting a short while now).
<jakelinux|99357> the update does not continue. Can someone help me?
<BluesKaj_> sithlord48, upgrade to 16.10 YY?
<BluesKaj_> jakelinux|99357, those url posts were  404 heere
<sithlord48> nope not even kubutu machine (arch)
<mrabhi> sithlord48, please check point 5 https://paste.ubuntu.com/23339263/
<sithlord48> what is the usb stick?
<mrabhi> sithlord48, just usb-drive I use for copying output from the machine.
<sithlord48> ok
<sithlord48> what happens when you try to manually mount the partitions?
<mrabhi> sithlord48, like which?
<jakelinux|99357> please. anyone ever seen this my problem?
<mrabhi> jakelinux|99357, post problem in english
<BluesKaj_> jakelinux|99357, your URL posts don't work here, the page is not found
<jakelinux|99357> some packages have not been met and the end is written this: Hash Sum incorrect
<mrabhi> sithlord48, sry not sure what you meant. Do you want me to mount any partition?
<jakelinux|99357> it is how I fix it?
<mrabhi> sithlord48, u there?
<sithlord48> mrabhi:  your problem ones
<linuxtech> hey
<RawEffect> Yeah, I should've known better than to assume IRC would be a help. Cheers all!
<jimarvan> see ya peeps :D
<jimarvan> <3 kubuntu irc ;)
<mrabhi> sithlord48,I booted in recovery, select resume normal boot. And it works from there. But now I boot again without recovery same error.
<sithlord48> is your disc failing?
<sithlord48> if its taking loger to get online it might explain why resume works and normal does not
<mrabhi> sithlord48, which disc?
<sithlord48> your hard disk
<mrabhi> sithlord48, this was not a problem before 16.10 though. How can I check?
<sithlord48> fsck
<BluesKaj_> RawEffect, perhaps the linux chat might help with luks etc, they're good at encryption issues there
<sithlord48> at least check the partitions for errors
<hippybear> or lopsa
<hippybear> those are some smart cookies
<mrabhi> sithlord48, from recovery?
<sithlord48> sure
<jakelinux|99357> someone had problems with the upgrade of 14:04 to 16:04?
<sithlord48> jakelinux|99357:  how are you upgrading?
<sithlord48> jakelinux|99357:  try do-release-upgrade  in a termainal you may get better errors to help
<hippybear> truth
<BluesKaj_> jakelinux|99357, can you drop to a VT/TTY shell (ctl+alt +F2), then login and do: sudo dpkg --configure -a , then, sudo apt -f install
<hippybear> I dislike the muon discover and upgrade system. It isnt the best for debugging when somthing goes haywire
<BluesKaj_> hippybear, I still use the original muon for package reference info, the new discover gui is for new users
<BluesKaj_> IMO
<hippybear> pkg reference info?
<hippybear> like apt-cache?
<BluesKaj_> yes , I installl packages in the cli, muon tells me what the package names are if i need to know exactly
<hippybear> that works, I just use the cache to search for it
<BluesKaj_>  well, it's good to know the repos and rependencies as well
<BluesKaj_> dependencies even
<BluesKaj_> it's an old habit :-)
<hippybear> I tend to not really be that informed. I just search for it and install -f if I have an issue
<mrabhi> is 5.8 coming to 16.10?
<hippybear> I believe its already in 16.04?
<jakelinux|99357> My software channels are correct. the problem is when you start the update, it starts looking for new xenial software channels.
<hippybear> heh actually not even in 16.10
<hippybear> Plasma 5.7.5
<acheronuk> mrabhi: it is the aim to backport it once we have it in the 17.04 development version
<paranoidabhi> hi this is mrabhi from before
<paranoidabhi> sithlord48, on fsck I get http://imgur.com/gKo4dQA
<paranoidabhi> please help if possible
<onca> I have  this mildlyinfuriating problem with google-chrome which I use to watch netflix on a virtualbox's virtualmachine, it seems that google gets corrupted everytime I reboot or update.
<IrcsomeBot> sebastiaoguerra was removed by: sebastiaoguerra
<ndtyhnxsrthnxsrh> seem to be having an issue connecting to the internet on Kubuntu. Wifi works great on Windows and Linux Mint, but not on Kubuntu. I have tried 16.04, 16.10, and 14.04. Has anyone else had a similar issue, or know how to solve it?
<valorie> does it work when you plug into ethernet?
 * valorie has had no such problems on any of those releases
<ndtyhnxsrthnxsrh> Yes, but the ethernet port is broken so I have to pull on the cord to get it to work, which damages it.
 * ndtyhnxsrthnxsrh wishes I was Valorie.
<ndtyhnxsrthnxsrh> *he
<valorie> do you have a keyboard key that turns it off and on?
<valorie> that was my difficulty with my travel computer long ago
<valorie> it seemed to be off by default
<ndtyhnxsrthnxsrh> No. I have checked carefully.
<valorie> it only ever had kubuntu on it so I never tried it with anything else, but once I switched the hardware switch on a few times it seemed to stay on
<ndtyhnxsrthnxsrh> Might the stupid Broadcom wireless card do that?
<valorie> when you click on the symbol, is the "airplane" icon checked or colored in?
<ndtyhnxsrthnxsrh> No, but there is nothing beneath the airplane.
<valorie> because some people reported awhile ago that that kept happening without them doing it
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> once mine was hosed, not sure why, and I resorted to using nmcli in the commandline
<valorie> it sucks, it's hard to use, but it does seem to work
<ndtyhnxsrthnxsrh> ok
<ndtyhnxsrthnxsrh> I will try that.
<ndtyhnxsrthnxsrh> It didn't work, but I will keep trying. Thank you Valorie!
<Not_a_Robot> Do you know guys how to use different Firefox instances for every activity?
<Not_a_Robot> I want to have different firefox sessions
<valorie> ndtyhnxsrthnxsrh: you have to poll your devices, etc.
<valorie> it takes many steps before they actually turn on with that *d****** tool
<valorie> like trying to train a cat
<Not_a_Robot> how can I create/open an activity, please?
<odium> I am getting strange problems with google-chrome on a virtualmachine, It seems to be continually becomming corrupted by something. I only use this vm for netflix
#kubuntu 2016-10-18
<ZenM> hi sry to bother... but whats teh recommended way to obtain plasma 5.8.1 on Kubuntu 16.04?
<ZenM> No one =,(
<valorie> people keep asking, but unless ubuntu bumps the qt version up on the LTS, we can't provide the newest Plasma
<valorie> so contact the ubuntu devels
<Hoffman> how do I upgrade to yakkity?
<FreeFog> hi im looking to test Plasma 5.8 , how should I isntall it?
<valorie> Hoffman: what are you running now?
<valorie> free
<valorie> oops, FreeFog -- you can't in Kubuntu -- yet
<valorie> soon
<valorie> if you want to in neon, see neon.org
<Arcaire> https://neon.kde.org/
<valorie> ooops, thanks Arcaire
<Arcaire> ^^
<FreeFog> Multi monitor support =,(
<valorie> we're getting to it as quickly as wel can, FreeFog
<valorie> the new archive isn't open yet
<valorie> we're hoping for -updates for 16.10
<valorie> and possibly backports for 16.04
<FreeFog> so when it comes i will have to erase my 16.04 install?
<FreeFog> ah
<valorie> if they bump qt versions up for the LTS
<FreeFog> what are the inherit problems of using backports in 16.04
<valorie> no, either we'll be able to do it, or we won't
<FreeFog> coz the main reason to switch to 16.10 is new plasma right?
<valorie> I dunno, lots of updates
<valorie> some value stability over cool new stuff
<FreeFog> do u think 16.10 will be more stable than 16.04?
<valorie> some the opposite
<FreeFog> I go for stability
<valorie> I've been running 16.10 since the archive opened
<FreeFog> whats ur oppinion between 04 and 10?
<valorie> I love the bleeding edge
<valorie> and can't wait for the latest....well, actually I test and wait
<valorie> imo you should install a nice 16.10 VM and do some testing for us
<valorie> and then if you can, a 16.04 VM and do some testing too
<valorie> once we have stuff to test
<valorie> soon
<valorie> soon
<user|43518> Hi I have problem with time
<bigbrovar> Hi guys. I am wondering if the latest release of plasma is available for kubuntu 16.04
<soee_> bigbrovar: hi, no not yet
<bigbrovar> ok I think I will just install kde neon which seem to be just what the doctor recommend
<bigbrovar> Quick question. There a way to reduce the size of things like menu and plasma network plasmoid. I find they take sizable screen space. On plasma 4 series it was possible to remove their size
<viewer|20112> can anyone help me? ... I upgraded my kubuntu to 16.10 and now I can't play any mp3 in qmmp... I can't even add mp3 to playlist
<hateball> !info qmmp
<ubottu> qmmp (source: qmmp): feature-rich audio player with support of many formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1734 kB, installed size 8793 kB
<hateball> hmmm, not familiar with that
<hateball> geosup: installing ubuntu-restricted-extras should pull in most codecs, unless qmmp uses something else
<geosup> will try
<geosup> didn't help
<hateball> geosup: can you play a file in say... Dragon?
<geosup> in Amarok yes
<acheronuk> geosup: a quick google suggests maybe a bug with the ffmpeg plugin, such that you may need http://qmmp.ylsoftware.com/plugins.php and use the MPG123 one instead
<acheronuk> geosup: or possibly a new taglib version required? https://sourceforge.net/p/qmmp-dev/tickets/878/
<acheronuk> !info libtag1v5
<ubottu> libtag1v5 (source: taglib): audio meta-data library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.1-2.4ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 10 kB, installed size 43 kB
<geosup> I have libtag 1.9.1-2.4ubuntu1
<acheronuk> so possibly too old
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/taglib/+bug/1546373
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1546373 in taglib (Ubuntu) "Please update to 1.11" [Medium,In progress]
<geosup> YES ... libtag was the problem
<geosup> I had to compile it and then remove and install again qmmp from https://launchpad.net/~forkotov02/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<geosup> thanks a lot :)
<steve-_-1> so any system updates are coming to users via discover in kubuntu 16.10?
<Mihaly> any quassel users out there?
<Not_a_Robot> Guys, I need to hibernate my pc. But for that, it seems I need Swap. Creating Swap is not a problem (I don't have Swap because I just don't need it). The issue here is that I only have an SSD. Is there a way I could use Swap JUST for hibernation, please?
<Smurphy> Yes. You configure the SWAP Space >= RAM size, and configure the swappiness to happen only in case of emergency.
<Mihaly> thank you nickserv
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> nickserv is a bot
<looping_> Hello. I've been trying to find intel on the minimum system requirements for Kubuntu 16.10. Can someone can point me to the page I obviously missed?
<Not_a_Robot> Smurphy: can you please point me to a guide for that? It would help me a lot :)
<Smurphy> Not_a_Robot: Check out https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<user|5060> Hi! Kubuntu 14.04.4 32bit and server HPE ML30 - RAID 1 will be works, there is B140i controller
<Smurphy> On that page, look for vm.swappiness
<Karl_> KWallet doesn't see my Gpg key. It's very frustrating.
<Karl_> Any ideas how to fix?
<Karl_> I'm rapidly getting a very negative view of KDE5 :(
<Karl_> Nothing works as it should, and all the interesting settings are difficult to find
<hateball> For starters, no one even knows which version you are using
<Karl_> Something above 5
<Karl_> Default that came with Kubuntu 16.04.1
<Karl_> Fresh install
<Karl_> Hard to get good data: --version flag does nothing in most cases
<Smurphy> Karl_: console konsole --version
<Smurphy>  konsole --version
<Smurphy> Sorry ;) second line.
<Smurphy> Karl_: After that, add the ppa, and install latest available plasma. After that you can rant.
<hateball> Karl_: default 16.04 isnt very stable or awesome.. I'd suggest going for 16.10 or using kubuntu ppa
<Karl_> Ok
<Karl_> thanks for the tips --- there may still be hope then
<hateball> 16.04 PPA:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<hateball> also "plasmashell -v" is handy for version
<Karl_> good to know
<Smurphy> yep :)
<Karl__> Does anybody know why KWallet can't find my GPG key while KGpg can?
<Karl__> It's tremendously frustrating
<Karl__> Especially since a guy had the same problem in April and nobody got back to him on Askubuntu
<Karl__> Nothing more disheartened than unanswered questions abpit an issue you have yourself
<Karl__> I'm going back to XCFE, this was a mistake --- KDE is not for me
<mcox> can anyone recommend a way of pasting a bash script complete with colors into a libreoffice document ?
<mcox> i.e I want the colours to remain..
<_thelion_> Hi - is it possible to set up the calendar in the control panel to show my appointements, dates, etc?
<Kubuntu_LTM> Hi, I'm attempting to install Kubuntu and it hangs at "Preparing to install Kubuntu"
<Kubuntu_LTM> I can't click the Continue button to continue installing.
<Kubuntu_LTM> Nevermind. It seems to be because it wasn't detecting my storage.
<lucky_leo> Good afternoon! On newly installed Kubuntu 16.10 is not working akonadi server. Here, the output of the console - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23344067/
<lucky_leo> I would be grateful for your help.
<addtru> hello everybody
<addtru> what do you think about kubuntu 16.04?  I had some issues with networking.  I wonder is 16.10 is better than 16.04?
<IrcsomeBot> Kai Sen was added by: Kai Sen
<IrcsomeBot> <Kai Sen> @lucky_leo, sudo mkdir /var/lib/mysql-files
<trytry> hi all
<trytry> I try to get kde 5.8 in my kubuntu 16.10 that I just installed
<trytry> I can't see the new option of this version
<trytry> like calendar for example
<kuSuSE> what is the default behavior of dist-upgrade in xenial? it is not supposed to offer me 16.10, is it?
<IrcsomeBot> levkavelin was added by: levkavelin
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> @j-b-m-, Check if update mánager suggest normal versions
<IrcsomeBot> <J2v1s> So no, it is not supposed to, bit thats configurable
<IrcsomeBot> <levkavelin> @Kai Sen, Almost unchanged - http://paste.ubuntu.com/23344842/
<marco-parillo> kuSuSE: No, dist-upgrade on 16.04 should not offer you 16.10. THey are in different repos.
<Meodudlye> The upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 is so far, and by a very large margin the worst upgrade of any kind of distro I have ever had. So many things are broken : graphic driver does not upgrade properly, switch to the fallback solution (nouveau) which is even more broken and fails to load most of the times, KDE can´ t understand accentuated characters wit
<Meodudlye> hout some serious tweaking...
<kuSuSE> ah ok then I've been spamming dist-upgrade like an idiot
<kuSuSE> btw, do you know what version of kde I have?
<Meodudlye> kuSuSE: it´ s on the help menu of all k apps
<kuSuSE> kde framework 5.18.0 got it thanks
<Meodudlye> Help-> about KDE
<kuSuSE> wait isn't 5.18 newer than 5.8? how come pressing meta/ windows key on my keyboard not open the k menu?
<kuSuSE> the folks at #kde said that kde has that since 5.8
<marco-parillo> There is KDE the community that supports KDE Plasma. You do not have Plasma 5.8, and 16.04 will not have it available through the backports until it is packaged.
<kuSuSE> it does say plasma on my log in screen but it is probably an older version
<marco-parillo> Can you invoke krunner (usually <alt> F2) and run kinfocenter?
<kuSuSE> marco-parillo: thank you kde plasma version 5.5.5 qt version 5.5.1
<kuSuSE> so indeed I don't have 5.8+
<marco-parillo> So if you were to upgrade to 16.10 you would have Plasma 5.7.5
<kuSuSE> ahaha still not 5.8?
<marco-parillo> No. The development team is working on a plan. I am not qualified to explain it (but here I go). THey need to get it tested in ZZ, then they can land it in 16.10 and backport it to 16.04. You will need to enable the backports PPA for 16.04 when it lands there.
<Meodudlye> anyone knows how to install pepperflash for 16.10 ? It´ s broken and flash videos don´ t play
<IrcsomeBot> <Kai Sen> @levkavelin, Hmm that solved it on my machine have the same error. Did you restart you pc after that and than open it again.
<marco-parillo> Meodudlye: I know this is not the best answer, but my strategy is to simply install Google Chrome. Then, for sites that I trust, where I really want to see flash, I just open them in Chrome. I actually prefer that flash does not load for 99% of my web browsing.
<IrcsomeBot> <levkavelin> @Kai Sen, I rebooted and now everything works fine. thx!
<Meodudlye> marco-parillo: true, that´ s probably the best solution
<est31> after the update to 16.10 my firefox looks weird
<est31> any ideas why that is the case?
<acheronuk> est31: Firefox 49 doesn't have complete support for GTK 3.20 theming. Firefox 50 will sort that when it's released
<est31> awesome.
<est31> acheronuk, in the past I could play around with GTK themes in the settings dialog, was that removed or just moved?
<acheronuk> est31: if you have kde-config-gtk-style installed it should show in the systemsettings under application style
<est31> acheronuk, yes thank you that did it
<user|23921> Hello there! I have a little Problem ... my kubunt still is on 16.04 and i do not know how to update it manually !
<user|23921> also it wont update by itself
<est31> user|23921, edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<est31> change lts to normal
<user|23921> And what will i edit ?
<user|23921> ok
<acheronuk> update 16.04 or upgrade to 16.10? big difference between those two
<user|23921> This is show to me
<user|23921> # Default behavior for the release upgrader.
<user|23921> [DEFAULT]
<user|23921> # Default prompting behavior, valid options:
<user|23921> #
<user|23921> I want to update to 16.10 and have 16.04
<acheronuk> user|23921: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YakketyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<user|23921> My Pc is lagging...
<user|23921> bye
<IrcsomeBot> <Kai Sen> @levkavelin, Great, have fun. By the way i discover that in kubuntu 16.10 they miss to install okular for viewing PDF. It might be good with installing it with sudo apt-get install okular. Otherwise it will take all the time libre office draw to show pdf.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Kai Sen, Was left off the iso as it's kde4 dependancies messed up the iso building
<IrcsomeBot> <Kai Sen> @acheronuk, Ok doesn't know that. It is just an bit confusing because on the homepage it is listet and shown under features :-) will it come back in?
<Guest4395> can kubuntu do audio over bluetooth say from my phone?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Kai Sen, By default? when the okukar KDE maintainers finsih their kf5/Qt5 port, yes. they are just being slow on the progress with that
<IrcsomeBot> <Kai Sen> Is there an alternative?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Kai Sen, okular should work if installed after you have installed the main system
<honeybadger13_> Is there a way to make plasma use the default pidgin systray icons? I'm not sure if it's just me but those new ones (green silouette for online, purple for new message etc...) don't really work for me as I'm used to something _very_ orange in systray when new message comes ...
#kubuntu 2016-10-19
<shaybox> Anyone know how i would go about starting a second X session thats blank, starting openbox then running a command / opening a program? "xinit (ex. terminator) -- :1 vt8" then i need openbox somehow
<schnoodles> If I am running kde-backports is the upgrade process to 16.10 a tiny bit different?
<valorie> backports PPA in 16.04
<valorie> ?
<valorie> if so, no
<valorie> it will disappear during the upgrade though
<user|37353> Hello there ! After a update Form Kubuntu 16.10 I Trier to reboot the laptop, but it just wohnt Boot
<barq> Is it worth upgrading to 16.10 or should I stick with LTS?
<hateball> barq: depends what you value
<barq> A stable OS
<hateball> imo the current state is that plasma in 16.10 is more stable than that of 16.04+backports
<hateball> but that's just one part of the OS
<barq> I am on 5.6.5 plasma
<barq> via backports
<yossarianuk> on kubuntu 16.10 I have a really annoying issue - Every login mangles by dual monitor config! Primary monitor unusable on login (black screen unable to right click on it until I disable/renable)
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=371207
<ubottu> KDE bug 371207 in common "Every login mangles by dual monitor config! Primary monitor unusable on login (black screen unable to right click on it until I disable/renable)" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<yossarianuk> this doesn;t occur with neon/plasma 5.8 (which I use at home) - I;'m running kubuntu @ work due to it not being rolling...
<yossarianuk> any ideas how to prevent the issue happening every reboot/login
<barq> OK, maybe updating is not the best idea then.
<yossarianuk> I just hopoe I don't have to bugger about with the display options every reboot until Plasma 5.8 PPA is online (assuming it is going to be)
<hateball> hmmm, interesting. I have yet to update my workmachine (which has dual monitors) from 16.04
<hateball> perhaps I shall not do that this week then
<yossarianuk> I was on 16.04/plasma 5.6.5 and that was ok
<yossarianuk> I did a fresh install
<yossarianuk> (maybe 5.6.4)
<hateball> yossarianuk: did you try wiping the kscreen configs also?
<yossarianuk> hateball: i.e delete a config file ?
<hateball> yossarianuk: yes
<yossarianuk> rm -rfv ./.local/share/kscreen
<yossarianuk> ?
<hateball> that'll be it, assuming you are in your $HOME
<yossarianuk> ok - will do
<yossarianuk> I wonder if its due to my primary screen being on the right (rather than left)..
<hateball> then a reboot to regenerate configs
<hateball> yossarianuk: I have seen that mentioned in #plasma iirc
<yossarianuk> is it best to exit kde first before wiping the files?
<hateball> I have the same setup
<hateball> yossarianuk: doesnt matter, but you'll want to reboot/relog after
<yossarianuk> ok
<yossarianuk> thanks
<hateball> yossarianuk: and then you'll have to set primary etc anew
<yossarianuk> sure
<yossarianuk> just on this subject.. Is 5.8 ppa planned ?
<hateball> I think it is underway, might wanna ping acheronuk about that tho
<lordievader> hateball: Loggin out and in is enough to regenerate that config.
<yossarianuk> cheers - I won't bother him, just nice to know its on the horizon.
<hateball> lordievader: yea I suppose it would be
<hateball> I just reboot anyway, adds... 5 seconds :p
<eagles0513875|2> hey guys I have a memory card which i kinda didnt let complete formatting :(
<eagles0513875|2> and basically i want to know how can i mount it in linux and use gparted to format it
<hateball> eagles0513875|2: why wouldnt you? just nuke the entire FAT create new partition etc
<yossarianuk> eagles0513875|2: insert card, check dmesg to see what device is it - then gparted
<eagles0513875|2> ok will try that out
<eagles0513875|2> brb
<eagles0513875_> hey again . So I removed and reinserted the memory card and in dmesg im seeing   253.111078] mmc0: card never left busy state [  253.111085] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card [  254.763035] mmc0: card never left busy state [  254.763043] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<eagles0513875_> plus if i do an fdisk -l im not even seeing the card listed
<hateball> busted SD card is not unlikely
<hateball> if another card works in the same reader
<eagles0513875_> hateball: it was working before i kinda borked it up and it didnt finish formatting
<eagles0513875_> also not visible on my macbook air where it was previously working
<hateball> Working before being broken is not an uncommon scenario
<eagles0513875_> ok i am seeing Partition 1 does not start on physical sector boundary. in dmesg
<eagles0513875_> in fdisk dmesg is saying something else
<eagles0513875_>  226.274407] Buffer I/O error on dev sr1, logical block 32765, async page read
<hateball> eagles0513875_: when you insert the card, can you see what device it gets assigned? with dmesg
<hateball> you could try nuking the device using dd
<eagles0513875_> hateball: negative should i have it out and then insert after logging in
<eagles0513875_> and nuking it with dd is what i want to do o
<hateball> eagles0513875_: do you have any /dev/mm* ?
<hateball> eagles0513875_: anyhow, removing and re-inserting it should show a new entry in dmesg
<eagles0513875_> i dont have /dev/mm*
<eagles0513875_> and dmesg doesnt show anythign except what i pasted above
<eagles0513875_> hateball: im also noticing http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23347990/
<acheronuk> hateball: it is the intention to backport 5.8 once we have it in 17.04. can't give a precise ETA, but everpne here wants it to be as soon as is practical
<acheronuk> yossarianuk: ^^^
<eagles0513875_> any other ideas hateball
<hateball> eagles0513875_: is /dev/sr1 your sd-reader?
<hateball> usually sr* is some optical media iirc
<eagles0513875_> not sure what my card reader is set to on this laptop
<eagles0513875_> first time really dicking around with a card reader, its my fault cuz i didnt let the format of the memory card complete on my other laptop before pulling it out
<hateball> eagles0513875_: well. we can find out with some trickery. first, is it connected using usb? "lsusb"
<eagles0513875_> im going to try another idea that just came to me im goign to see if I can refiormat using my tablet
<eagles0513875_> hateball: the issue is with the memory card itself
<eagles0513875_> i put the 32gb one i had in the adapter and put it in memory card reader and it came up as /dev/mmcblk0
<eagles0513875_> even better i did a number on the memory card
<eagles0513875_> even my tablet cant find it
<hateball> eagles0513875_: well, you can try putting in the nonfunctional card now that you know the device enumeration
<hateball> and then "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/mmcblk0"
<eagles0513875_> mc0: card never left busy state [ 1981.601764] mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card
<eagles0513875_> same errors
<hateball> ye
<hateball> as I said, it happens...
<eagles0513875_> with the working card [ 1824.670485] mmc0: new high speed SDHC card at address 0001 [ 1824.683321] mmcblk0: mmc0:0001 00000 29.8 GiB  [ 1824.685062]  mmcblk0: p1 [ 1949.125999] mmc0: card 0001 removed
<hateball> SD cards arent very awesome, certainly not if you do stuff like pull them out mid-write
<eagles0513875_> I know so its a lost cause
<hateball> I dont know of any more low-level way to bring them alive
<eagles0513875_> anyone else have any ideas
<eagles0513875_> hateball: seems like dd is working
<eagles0513875_> hateball: is there a way i can see progress with dd how much has been done as the memory card is 128GB
<hateball> eagles0513875_: should be able to cancel the dd (ctrl+c), issue "sync" and then remove and insert the card and see if you get errors
<hateball> there is a way to attach to dd to show progrees but I forget it
<hateball> to show when you run, use "dd status=progress if=etc etc"
<yossarianuk> acheronuk: hateball: cheers
<lordievader> Does it work in another pc?
<eagles0513875_> lordievader: negative
<eagles0513875_> it was before i pulled it out midformat as i thought it was ready
<eagles0513875_> dd is working but i think i need to let it complete dding all 128gb
<eagles0513875_> once dd is done i think ill go through https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2198218 and follow the steps there
<eagles0513875_> lordievader: how are you
<lordievader> eagles0513875_: Busy but good. How are you?
<eagles0513875_> same here
<eagles0513875_> then again when am i not things are finally winding down from the summer madness here
<eagles0513875_> lordievader: also engaged and getting married in 2018 too
<lordievader> eagles0513875_: Congrats ;)
<eagles0513875_> thanks
<eagles0513875_> excited and looking forward to it
<eagles0513875_> lordievader: im realizing how much i hate being on windows but kinda stuck with it for one thing and one thing only sadly
<eagles0513875_> most of our systems are tied into windows and IE
<eagles0513875_> im going ot speak to my manager and see if I can get my laptop onto linux
<lordievader> eagles0513875_: This is more a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Not_a_Robot> guys, how can I make
<Not_a_Robot> cd mtp:/Phone/
<Not_a_Robot> ?
<Not_a_Robot> I want to copy the content there
<Not_a_Robot> but the only way I know is using Dolphin
<hateball> Not_a_Robot: do you have the computer and phone on the same wifi network?
<Not_a_Robot> yes hateball, but KDE connect is not an option
<hateball> Alright :p
<Not_a_Robot> xDD
<Not_a_Robot> The thing is I would like to discover
<eagles0513875_> ahh yes lordievader  sorry thought i was in there
<Not_a_Robot> how Dolphin gets inside "mtp:/"
<Not_a_Robot> I would like to get there via command line
<hateball> it's fusemounted somewhere
<hateball> Not_a_Robot: run "mount" in a terminal and it should show up
<Not_a_Robot> by fuse I just finde this
<Not_a_Robot> hateball: fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw,relatime)
<hateball> Not_a_Robot: have you browsed the device in dolphin ?
<Not_a_Robot> yes hateball
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> well, I dont really know then.
<hateball> I havent really battled MTP for a few years since kde connect :p
<Not_a_Robot> I have a lot of content and KDE Connect crashes
<Not_a_Robot> :P
<eagles0513875_> hateball: i some how have an 8gb partition i believe to be on the memory card what do i need to do to format it properly
<eagles0513875_> as gparted isnt picking it up still
<eagles0513875_> lordievader: ^
<eagles0513875_> thing is fdisk -l still isnt listing it
<hateball> eagles0513875_: what do you mean believe to be on the memory card? either it is on the card, or it is on some other device
<hateball> where are you seeing this?
<eagles0513875_> its only 8gb out of 128 i dont have anythign 8gb in the system
<eagles0513875_> only 2gb usb pen drive
<eagles0513875_> which im on kubutnu with and the memory card
<hateball> eagles0513875_: and you know for sure this is a 128GB device and not some trickery bought from ali express?
<hateball> also if you ran dd against the raw device it shouldnt have any partitions at all, as that should have nuked MBR/FAT
<eagles0513875_> hateball: it has
<eagles0513875_> it seems like there are 4 mmcblk0  to 4 partitions
<eagles0513875_> hateball: i have zeroed out /dev/mmcblk to blk4 and still nothing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<paranoidabhi> hi
<paranoidabhi> How can I fix this mess https://paste.ubuntu.com/23339263/?
<paranoidabhi> Stuck at it for 2 days :(
<paranoidabhi> any guesses?
<paranoidabhi> I can boot into recovery somehow after a dpkg configuration fix every time.
<paranoidabhi> No fstab problems, something related to swap has gone to wrong.
<ben-no> hi
<ben-no> do you also experience lots of problems with 16.10?
<paranoidabhi> ben-no, yeah!!!
<paranoidabhi> can't change brightness..multi-monitor no detection...etc
<ben-no> the monitor problem seems to be related to: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=370411
<ubottu> KDE bug 370411 in Desktop Containment "Desktop preferences lost on login for dual screen" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<ben-no> yep
<paranoidabhi> ben-no, what problems are you saying? Something related to swap not being mounted? (https://paste.ubuntu.com/23339263/?)
<ben-no> I have also problems with using multiple monitors and some problems with kontact
<ben-no> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362958#c24
<ubottu> KDE bug 362958 in message list "After update KMail not interpreting Invite Emails" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<paranoidabhi> hmm... any ideas guys? https://paste.ubuntu.com/23339263/?Let me know what else debugging info I can provide.
<momoe> Does anyone know if Kubuntu 16.10 supports KDEConnect 1.0 yet?
<paranoidabhi> momoe, 16.10 doesn't even support booting. :p
<momoe> ???
<Smurphy> momoe: I am using it in 16.04.
<momoe> With the use of the backports ppa?
<momoe> I did that and now there's a few things broken
<paranoidabhi> momoe, it worked with 16.04
<Meodudlye> momoe: I use it, and it works very well
<user|10784> Hello ! My problem is that steam wont start! I would appretiate help
<momoe> Okay, from my understanding 16.04 was only supporting the 0.9
<paranoidabhi> sry I not sure how to debug this issue https://paste.ubuntu.com/23339263/. If anybody can help finding the issue it would be great/
<paranoidabhi> :/
<user|10784> https://thepb.in/p/n5fl4WMgOo8CY
<Meodudlye> paranoidabhi: you have some strange characters in the uuid of your disks : \x2duuid-CA5D\x2dF91D.device
<Meodudlye> can than be the problem?
<paranoidabhi> Meodudlye, hi thanks for the suggestion. Which line are you referring to?
<Meodudlye> paranoidabhi: Oct 17 19:19:00 hp systemd[1]: dev-disk-by\x2duuid-CA5D\x2dF91D.device: Job dev-disk-by\x2duuid-CA5D\x2dF91D.device/start timed out.
<paranoidabhi> Meodudlye, nice find :). But I am unsure why the happens the fstab seems okay. Where is it getting this uuid from? Any guesses?
<Meodudlye> paranoidabhi: and the settings in your fstab may cause that: you have UUID=CA5D-F91D  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1 maybe that should be default instead of vfat ?
<Meodudlye> paranoidabhi: hmm, no, sorry, the default is for something else
<Meodudlye> I have that in my fstab: UID=1C09-76EB  /boot/efi       vfat    defaults        0       1
<Meodudlye> (with two U :UUID)
<paranoidabhi> Meodudlye, it should defaults instead of umask=0077?
<Meodudlye> paranoidabhi: that is what I have in my own fstab
<paranoidabhi> Meodudlye, ok. I will check that and get back
<CQ> hello, I have a problem with videos playing (youtube video, firefox, on YY). The video loads, buffers a bit, but never plays
<hateball> CQ: are these html5 or flash videos?
<CQ> hitting pause and play goes one frame forward / backwards
<CQ> hateball: html5
<CQ> I'm trysing to get rid of flash
<hateball> CQ: weird. do you get the same behavior in say chromium?
<hateball> I don't recall if you need any additional codecs for h264 or so in Firefox, if that could be the case with the video
<CQ> hateball: installing, let me check.
<CQ> Also, this is in a virtualbox VM (windows 7 host). The video plays in FF on the host
<BluesKaj> CQ, chrome-browser uses it's own version of flash, unfortunately flash is a fact of life on a lot of websites ..HTML6 is slowly being adopted , but it's gonna take a while
<BluesKaj> HTML5 even
<CQ> hateball: same issue on chromium
<hateball> BluesKaj: html5 has been default on youtube since 2015 or so tho
<hateball> CQ: do you have working audio in other applications?
<CQ> vbox has no acceleration set.
<hateball> I *think* video playback may stall if it tries to connect to an audio device but cannot find one
<CQ> hateball: I was going to say, i had pulseaudio problems in the past... how can I test the audio?
<BluesKaj> hateball, but not all video on YT plays on HTML5
<hateball> BluesKaj: Yep, not old ones (that havent been re-encoded yet)
<hateball> CQ: can try playing this file /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<hateball> in any given player
<CQ> hateball: audio seems to be the problem... the default amarok tune freezes the same way
<BluesKaj> CQ, aplay -l  to see what we're dealing with
<hateball> CQ: right, hopefully BluesKaj and others can help you sort that, I have to split
<CQ> card 0: I82801AAICH [Intel 82801AA-ICH], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801AA-ICH]
<CQ> hateball: ok, thanks!
<CQ> BluesKaj: I have Intel HD, ICH AC97, and Soundblaster16 ... trying intelHD now as a controller
<BluesKaj> CQ, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<CQ> BluesKaj: amarok seems to work now with the IntelHD controller
<CQ> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC9221 A1 Analog [STAC9221 A1 Analog]
<BluesKaj> F6 in alsamixer to choose the card0
<CQ> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC9221 A1 Digital [STAC9221 A1 Digital]
<BluesKaj> yup
<CQ> alsamixer says its just set to default, but I can choose the card explicitly
<CQ> anything else to check / do or just sit back and enjoy the video?
<BluesKaj> CQ, yes and save the setting in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf as : options snd-hda-intel index=0
<BluesKaj> that should solidify your driver setting
<CQ> ok, thanks!
<BluesKaj> ok gotta rebbot ..bbiab
<shaybox> Would anyone know why sometimes rebooting my computer will swap around KDE Panels and change my wallpaper, but only sometimes and only one of the monitor's wallpapers
<ben-no> I think that is related to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=370711
<ubottu> KDE bug 370711 in Image Wallpaper "wallpaper on second monitor is always set to default" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<shaybox> what do i open to see my plasma version? i forgot
<shaybox> got it, Kinfocenter
<danimal2> hi, rebooted pc this morning, kubuntu 14.04 lts after signing in does not load desktop..not sure if it was uninstalled by accident...how do i get it back, cant get to terminal...thanks
<shaybox> what do you see? any hints, is grub showing or is it completely gone
<yossarianuk> the issue i'm having with dual monitors and the primary screen being black and unusable (i.e not being able see a  right click menu, etc) on every boot -  looks like these bugs
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=371207
<ubottu> KDE bug 371207 in common "Every login mangles by dual monitor config! Primary monitor unusable on login (black screen unable to right click on it until I disable/renable)" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<yossarianuk> which is a dupe of -> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=369665
<ubottu> KDE bug 369665 in Multi-screen support "Impossible to modify the layout of the second screen" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<danimal2> shaybox i have the pretty wallpaper and a mouse working but nothing else
<danimal2> no icons or menus
<yossarianuk> its fixed in Plasma 5.8 - the comment from  Sebastian Kügler is 'This bug has been fixed in Plasma 5.8, please upgrade. :)'
<yossarianuk> so is that fix ever going to make it back to plasma 5.7.5 in kubuntu 16.10 ?
<yossarianuk> or is that it until plasma 5.8 is released /
<danimal2> yossarianuk, is that reply for me or ?
<yossarianuk> nope
<yossarianuk> its relating to a major bug in kubuntu 16.10 - which is fixed in later Plasma
<danimal2> i see thanks yossarianuk
<yossarianuk> so will a bug that is affecting kubuntu 16.10, but fixed in plasma 5.8 going to be backported ever to kubuntu 16.10?
<yossarianuk> ok  its bad Sebastian Kügler just responded  to my question, will it be fixed in Kubuntu 16.10 'It won't unless that kubuntu upgrades to Plasma 5.8.'
<yossarianuk> so I can only assume that means if I stick with Kubuntu 16.10 I will be running a broken system until April next year...................
<yossarianuk> which is terrible
<ben-no> sounds like that there will be backports soon: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70942-Plasma-5-8-in-16-10-backports&p=394086&viewfull=1#post394086
<yossarianuk> ben-no: sure, but they should make the backports the normal upgrade so people are not running known broken software...
<yossarianuk> seems silly to keep broken software in the name of 'stability'
<danimal2> so i booted network cd to live shell...busybox..how do i get to su and reinstall desktop?
<danimal2> not done this before and every command says not found..sorry not a linux expert.
<ekto> I cant Boot kubuntu a blackscreen will Boot and nothing else happens
<danimal2> ekto maybe try a live cd, thats what im doing..lol
<ekto> I die that ... 20 times exactly
<ekto> Did*
<danimal2> ekto, not sure..backup your data first. so if you have HD failure or something else going on.
<ekto> Well i guess thats too Late cuz i already installed kubuntu New by a desktop CD
<ekto> Also my graphic card always worked fine
<danimal2> ekto, yikes..u never want to lose data -- unless not important.
<ekto> Only computer games Form steam, i can redownload Thema
<ekto> From * stupid auti correction
<danimal2> ekto, ok no worries then lol...id check your hardware then try a reinstall i guess.
<ekto> How do i do that ?
<danimal2> ekto, there's many ways. i personally network boot with some utilities that do all that for me. i use something called erpxe. but you can try other boot disks etc.
<danimal2> it may be you have a driver issue with your graphic card, not sure.
<ekto> I am right now in the recovery console AS root
<ekto> My graphic card is nvidia-304
<danimal2> ekto, not sure..maybe someone else can help.
<danimal2> or google :)
<ekto> I deleted the additional driver
<ekto> And nvidia-304-dev
<ekto> Its rebooting and...
<ekto> Blackscreen
<ekto> Ill reinstall the system again and restart it without installing the nvidia things
<danimal2> ekto, gl!
<ekto> THX
<sponge> Hello
<danimal2> solved my issue, doh! got to grub, recovery, enable network, then root ...:)
<ekto> And what do i type in the root ? I did everything possible after these steps
<sponge> I'm having trouble trying to d/l wallpapers from the "get new wallpapers" button. Is it broken for you too?
<ekto> I feel dunked in
<ekto> On !
<ekto> Not even the DVD boots now
<sponge> I get this error message: Some categories are missing.
<ekto> Retry ...
<sponge> ekto, the "Retry" is for me?
<ekto> sponge oh no i cant Boot my laptop thats my Problem
<danimal2> ekto, either make a new DVD or learn how to network boot with an image.
<sponge> oh, ok
<ekto> danimal2 OK , by the way are you german ?
<danimal2> ekto, no
<ekto> danimal2 OK oh it Bootes again
<danimal2> ekto,this may help.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/620838/hardware-rendering-issues-with-nvidia-304-in-kubuntu-15-04#624659
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> I've installed Kubuntu 16.04 and Super key doesn't work. Also when I've added 4 workspaces they are bound to Ctrl+F1...F4 for some reason.
<OnkelTem> That it doesn't work I only judge by now switching desktops using Super+123
<OnkelTem> it does something
<OnkelTem> for example if I press Super+Q it shows some... rooms? Idk what is that
<OnkelTem> Ah, forgot to mention. I call "Super" a Left Win key :)
<OnkelTem> the*
<OnkelTem> So probably I have to configure it somehow for KDE to use it as Super
<OnkelTem> but I didn't find where it's configured
<paranoidabhi> hi guys
<mparillo> For Kubuntu 16.04 you would need to install ksuperkey, and incur upstream disapproval. When Plasma 5.8.1 drops, then the super key will bring up the application launcher.
<paranoidabhi> I still couldn't fix that issue https://paste.ubuntu.com/23339263/?
<paranoidabhi> please suggest.
<sponge> mparillo, Can you get wallpapers from the "gen new wallpapers.." button?
<haakonn> is there any ppa or anything for newer kde/plasma releases for 16.10? or will i be on plasma 5.6 forever?
<acheronuk> 16.10 has plasma 5.7.5.
<haakonn> what? where?
<haakonn> ah, i meant 16.04, sorry :)
<acheronuk> http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/plasma-desktop
<haakonn> is 16.10 out? holy moly i'm out of the loop
<acheronuk> haakonn: plasma 5.7.5 is nearly done for 16.04. but as it got delayed I'm not sure if it may not be worth skipping and just doing 5.8
<haakonn> that's cool. 5.8 is an lts too
<acheronuk> precisely.
<dbrom> hello all... I am trying to get a script to run from my ubuntu system that will move all data from a freenas share to a local folder.. using rsync -avz "ssh   " ssuser@192.168.0.25:/mnt/V1/Share/ /home/vuser/Documents/Bacup/ using default port because its inside a network
<acheronuk> longer term to 16.04 5.8 will be the best fit. going to want that backported if achievable, anyway
<honeybadger13> Is there a way to make plasma use the default pidgin systray icons? I'm not sure if it's just me but those new ones (green silouette for online, purple for new message etc...) don't really work for me as I'm used to something _very_ orange in systray when new message comes ...
<sponge> What is the "price" one pays when he's using apps such as vlc/pidgin/firefox/thunderbird/hexchat instead of the native kde apps?
<mparillo> sponge: You may being in more dependencies. Your theming / dialog boxes might seem generic.
<sponge> mparillo, More dependencies = more mb from HD. That I don't care. But does this also affect the performance of these apps? or the burden on the system?
<sponge> bbl. thanks mparillo
#kubuntu 2016-10-20
<mparillo> I always thought (for example) that rekonq loaded much faster than firefox. But of course FF was more full-featured even when rekonq was being maintained.
<momoe> Hi all
<momoe> sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-ktorrent apparently isn't working.
<momoe> Is the ktorrent plasmoid no longer in the repos?
<momoe> "Unable to locate package plasma-widget-ktorrent"
<momoe> "stupidest" that's a word now?
<momoe> ^wrong chat there, sry
<valorie> !info plasma-widget-ktorrent
<ubottu> Package plasma-widget-ktorrent does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> !info plasma-widget-ktorrent trusty
<ubottu> plasma-widget-ktorrent (source: ktorrent): KTorrent Plasma widget. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.1-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 49 kB, installed size 214 kB
<valorie> I guess it used to be a thing
<valorie> probably not ported yet
<valorie> momoe: KDE devels always welcome help on porting stuff like that
<momoe> ty valorie I will poke them
<valorie> momoe: they don't need poking, they need help
<chet> voice?
<chet> hello?
<sponge> Hello
<hateball> hello sponge
<kdnejdje> ---- J-O-I-N #wikipedia-es ----
<AIvaroMolina> ---- J-O-I-N #wikipedia-es ----
<AIvaroMolina> ---- J-O-I-N #wikipedia-es ----
<Smurphy> Hmmm... KDEConnect needs to be fixed. Copying some movies onto my tablet for my trip -> Plasmashell goes to 100% CPU utilization...
<AIvaroMolina> ---- J-O-I-N #wikimedia-ayuda ----
<AIvaroMolina> ---- J-O-I-N #wikimedia-ayuda ----
<AIvaroMolina> ---- J-O-I-N #wikimedia-ayuda ----
<AIvaroMolina> ---- J-O-I-N #wikimedia-ayuda ----
<AIvaroMolina> ---- J-O-I-N #wikimedia-ayuda ----
<AIvaroMolina> ---- J-O-I-N #wikimedia-ayuda ----
<hateball> Smurphy: are you sure that is kdeconnect and not the notification plasmoid ?
<hateball> Smurphy: as in, if you copy large/many files from/to other sources, do you not get the same behavior?
<hateball> iirc this has been a problem with any animated plasmoid in the tray before
<jimtendo-X540S> Hi guys, I'm having a problem where my Asus X540S laptop crashes (freezes completely) shortly after I wake it from suspend (usually a minute or two). Checking /var/log/syslog, I can see that the last message written is a series of NULL bytes with no timestamp. Anyone bumped into this before or have any clues that might help be debug what's happening?
<Smurphy> hateball: Copying one large file.
<jimtendo-X540S> The last entry in the syslog prior to this is related to NetworkManager: no ifupdown configuration found.
<Smurphy> It can indeed be the Notification plasmoid. It is the default one.
<Smurphy> Guess they'll need to rework it.
<steve-_-1> hi all, is discovery a full replacement for muon?
<steve-_-1> I updated to 16.10, muon is gone now. but discovery shows no updates while muon frequently had all kinds of updates
<steve-_-1> could it be those are using different settings as to which components receive which updates?
<soee> and you have any updates available when you check in terminal ?
<hateball> Isnt there a plasmoid that looks for updates? hmmm
 * hateball only: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<steve-_-1> soee: how'd I check that?
<hateball> steve-_-1: the command I gave above ^
<steve-_-1> hateball: sry had an appointment. so I now see update info in the status bar. that is discover. that says "5 packages to update
<steve-_-1> it is some system updates. so that seems to work. although discover says "0 B" for all updates
<steve-_-1> so that would be a bug I guess?
<hateball> steve-_-1: Sadly I have no idea about the gui updater things, I only use a shell
<hateball> for that stuff, that is
<hateball> steve-_-1: could be a bug, sure
<hateball> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<steve-_-1> will do
<yossarianuk> I reported a bug yesterday - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=371207 - however I found out the bug isn't going to ever be fixed in this version of Plasma, the 'solution' is to wait until Plasma 5.8 is out in the PPA
<ubottu> KDE bug 371207 in common "Every login mangles by dual monitor config! Primary monitor unusable on login (black screen unable to right click on it until I disable/renable)" [Major,Resolved: duplicate]
<yossarianuk> which isn't great
<acheronuk> yossarianuk:  so this? https://phabricator.kde.org/D3006
<yossarianuk> acheronuk: possibly,  other reports are https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=370411
<ubottu> KDE bug 370411 in Desktop Containment "Desktop preferences lost on login for dual screen" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<yossarianuk> and
<yossarianuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=356225
<ubottu> KDE bug 356225 in Multi-screen support "Panel moves to wrong screen when external monitor is connected" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<yossarianuk> i.e the issue's fixed in plasma 5.8
<yossarianuk> on this report -> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=371207 Sebastian Kügler said "This bug has been fixed in Plasma 5.8, please upgrade. :)"
<ubottu> KDE bug 371207 in common "Every login mangles by dual monitor config! Primary monitor unusable on login (black screen unable to right click on it until I disable/renable)" [Major,Resolved: duplicate]
<yossarianuk> and also when I asked, will this bug be fixed in kubuntu 16.10, the response was  ->  "It won't unless that kubuntu upgrades to Plasma 5.8."
<acheronuk> yossarianuk: you said in the bug you had switched to Neon, so presumably it is fixed for you there?
<yossarianuk> not ideal ... Its not the worst thing in the world, but its annoying that every boot up/login I need to fiddle with the screen settings (mostly the primary screen - i.e one with kmenu seems to be chosen at random..)
<acheronuk> yossarianuk: 16.10 will hopefully get a 5.8 backport, but 17.04 does not have it yet to backport from as we are waiting for merges etc
<yossarianuk> I already use neon @ home
<yossarianuk> this was for my work laptop.
<yossarianuk> which I've used kubuntu (at its meant to be more stable)
<yossarianuk> acheronuk: thanks , I am aware there are backports coming at some point in the future.
<acheronuk> yossarianuk: I also wonder if a simple change if the fix can be backported to plasma 5.7.5. depends on whether any methods etc used in the fix existed in plasma 5.7
<yossarianuk> and I really do appreciate all the work you kubuntu devs do - I just became really annoyed that there is a bug in 16.10 that wouldn't have been had kubuntu not had to stick to ubuntu release schedule..
<yossarianuk> acheronuk: thats what I hoped would happen - i.e backported fix
<yossarianuk> as otherwise 16.10 is working well, and I like having newer kernel (i have skylake)
<acheronuk> could only happen under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<yossarianuk> I know, its a shame you have to stick to their schedule, rather than KDE's..
<acheronuk> yossarianuk: no promises, but I will at least ask the questions required to find out if a backported fix can be done on that.
<yossarianuk> acheronuk: thanks!
<yossarianuk> I have been a Kubuntu user for about 8 years btw (linux for about 13..)
<Smurphy> yossarianuk: well. Then I must be very old ... Linux since end 1992... ;(
<HharlieCarper> Hello.  I have a problem with knotes on 16.04.
<HharlieCarper> On startup it may or may not find all of my notes.
<HharlieCarper> Sometimes it finds all of them, sometimes a few, sometimes none.
<HharlieCarper> Repeatedly selecting/unselecting the folder and/or restarting the account will fix it eventually.
<HharlieCarper> Anyone else see this kind of thing?
<sponge> hellow
<sponge> hello
<sponge> It seems that the task manager "maximum rows" isn't effective. Is there a way to force it or something? because my task bar can get very cluttered but nothing will happen. It'll just get more and more dense
<yossarianuk> Smurphy: I started using in 2002/2003... I only used Windows for about 5 years as before then I was using Amigas
<yossarianuk> The fact I used to use Amigas is the reason I always hated Windows - I knew better...
<Smurphy> :}
<zorael> What is the preferred way of setting arguments to pass to X when using sddm? I see no /etc/default/sddm (16.10)
<zorael> I need a -dpi 144 in there
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> zorael: https://github.com/sddm/sddm#custom-dpi
<zorael> soee: no /etc/sddm.conf either :c
<soee> oh ? i have it here, what sddm version are you on ?
<zorael> 0.13.0-1ubuntu5 from universe
<soee> right, hmm wait a bit i asked sddm theme author if he knows if the config file is shipped with 0.13 or 0.14 only
<zorael> all right, thanks :3
<soee> zorael: but on github there is this commit https://github.com/sddm/sddm/commit/3441112487e477e146f1ffd532725edcd285eba6 added after 0.13 version
<soee> so it is probably available only for 0.14
<zorael> soee: making a single change in the sddm kcm created /etc/sddm.conf, so at least I have the outlines now
<soee> ;-)
<linux_> is anyone out there
<hateball> Sure
<hateball> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shaybox> Would anyone know how to make all windows open on the main display, not whatever one my cursor is on...
<hateball> ShayBox: suppose you could write a kwin rule for that
<hateball> as long as it isnt chromium, chromium doesnt care about any silly rules
<ShayBox> lul
<ShayBox> idk anything about kwin rules...
<hateball> ShayBox: alt+f2 to open krunner, search for "rules" and there you will find
<hateball> you can set for instance so all apps regardless of class should open on monitor 1, or whatever you like
<hateball> at a certain size, position, etc etc
<hateball> most apps respect this. not chromium tho. because reasons.
 * hateball curses a little
<ShayBox> running krunner doesn't open anything
<hateball> ShayBox: alt+f2 *is* krunner...
<hateball> :)
<ShayBox> Ohhh *fail*
<ShayBox> i use krunner as my search insted of a start menu
<hateball> yes
<hateball> one could probably click to find this, but searching is much nicer
<ShayBox> ok, there are no rules, i make one. and what do i do... i'm stupid :(
<hateball> ShayBox: create a new one, call it "all windows" or whatever
<ShayBox> yup
<hateball> ShayBox: and then for window types, mark everything
<ShayBox> k
<hateball> ShayBox: then on size/position tab, tick "screen/monitor" and pick "apply from start" and then enter screen number for desired screen
<hateball> and that'll be it
<ShayBox> Screen, Apply Now?
<hateball> no, from start. as you want the rule to apply to newly created windows no?
<ShayBox> there is no "from start"
<hateball> ack, the issues of translations
<ShayBox> lul
 * hateball switches to english
 * ShayBox suicides :(
<hateball> apply initially
<ShayBox> k
<ShayBox> so it looks like this https://gyazo.com/70bccae7e764688b1babb7bd0c9418e6
<jonny_> hi together
<jonny_> anybody here with knowledge of enabling japanese input on 16.04?
<ShayBox> uhh
<ShayBox> nope
<ShayBox> my god it worked... thx hateball
<jonny_> tried to install japanese language and messed up everything ^^ was ending up with half japanese and half swedish or something...
<ShayBox> uhh hateball seems like chromium follows it just fine LUL... maybe cause im on plasma 5.8.1 but still
<ShayBox> hateball, made a video of it <3 thx https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUWv6gkOxBY
<BluesKaj> BBL
<_thelion_> Hi there. Kopete doesn't show any status symbol in my contacts (green for online, etc). It shows only the same little symbol fpr everone: a grey "square" (Kubuntu 16.10)
<_thelion_> *for
<sponge> when is an update being pushed to ppa/backports? I guess it's not immediately upon release since they released plasma 5.8 but the ppa still has 5.6
<acheronuk> sponge: have to get it into the development version 17.04 before it can become a 'backport' to a stable release, and 17.04 archives are only just getting going.
<sponge> 17.04 means they'll be released on april 2017?
<Smurphy> Kind of, yes.
<sponge> I see
<acheronuk> no, as they can be backport one in the development pre-release 17.04. so hopefully quite soon
<acheronuk> *backported once
<acheronuk> sponge: so hopefully a 5.8 backport reasonably soon.
<sponge> also I have another question which isn't directly related to this release of kubuntu. But still I think it's interesting. Can you explain what would be the difference between plasm 5.9, 5.10, 5.11 and the LTS? conceptually, not specifically, as I guess no one can know what features will be added.
<nubb3> Is plasma-discover-updater removed from 16.10? I upgraded and it was removed...
<bl4ckbyt3> hey, does anyone know if it's possible in k3b to fetch metadata from an aiff audio file?
<driver> what command in terminal to see what video card I have
#kubuntu 2016-10-21
<N3X15> I'm on xenial and the latest open-vm-tools install without errors, but fail to start, even after manually starting the systemctl service
<N3X15> Any ideas?
<mparillo> I used open-vm-tools-desktop
<N3X15> Yes, but that doesn't fix it
<floown> Hello
<floown> When I do a : sudo do-release-upgrade, no version is found
<floown> why? ^^
<Defiance_> which version are you currently running?
<Unit193> I'm going to presume your /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades says 'lts'
<Drunkwizard> Hello, I have recently setup an envoirnment for personal use on a 1 Terabyte harddrive, wondering how much Kubuntu /root install takes.
<Drunkwizard> It appears it is taking more than 200 GB, which is not normal, not even for KDE.
<Drunkwizard> one more thing, I am also having this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1047384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Medium,Triaged]
<MichelleBachelet> @@@@ J@IN #wikimedia-ayuda @@@@
<Startx04> hi
<Startx04> somebody on with knowledge of japanese input?
<hateball> I think there is some wiki page for that
<hateball> hmmm, what is the trigger
<hateball> !japanese
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<hateball> no
<hateball> !ime
<hateball> boo
<Startx04> well, everything i found on the web just dont work
<Startx04> and my japanese is not yet good enough for the japanese channel ^^
<hateball> hehe
<Startx04> and there is nobody online either ^^
<hateball> well, maybe you could try asking them in a single long question... oh
<hateball> I guess hang around then, it's usually pretty quiet here around this time
<Startx04> ok, will keep fiddling around in the meantime
<Startx04> but wierd if i install japanese next to english i end up with some half finnish or swedish half japanese
<Startx04> i dont think japanese translations are based one one of these languages...
<JuanManuelSantos> @@!!@@ J@IN #wikimedia-ayuda @@!!@@
<hateball> Startx04: Fyi Swedish and Finnish are not similar either, they are different language groups :p
<Startx04> i know, but i don't know either one enough to separate them - just can read some words because they are similar to german ;)
<hateball> Well finnish is mostly a lot of järvenpääääääää
<hateball> While Swedish is more calm.
<hateball> Anyhow, ot ;D
<Startx04> well, i can switch over again to check xD
<Startx04> um... the nordic invaders are gone, can't see them any more o_O
<Startx04> maybe rather afrikaans?...
<Startx04> Disse Klöönruum wöör op den
<Startx04> even google can't figure out the language ^^
<zaki> hello
<soee> hiho zaki
<zaki> soee: is there any way to reset kde plaska 5 to its default settings. i'm using kubuntu 16.4.1
<zaki> I made some changes in my theme and other appearences.
<soee> hmm can't you go through System Settings sections and press Default button where needed?
<zaki> oky
<zaki> hello soee, thanx for the suggestion, everything oky now. :)
<TomTom> good morning, am using 16.10 and i am missing ksnapshot. the "print scn" button is still bound to ksnapshot (which opens a browser) and "ksnapshot" is not installed and there is also no such package to be installed (as suggested)
<TomTom> whats the replacement?
<yossarianuk> does anyone know how to save minicom configs in directory other than /etc/minicom
<TomTom> ah... ksnapshot is now "spectacle"... but the keybinding is not changed
<peekpokepuke> hello ereryone!
<patarok> hi...
<peekpokepuke> Does it work Ark with Kubuntu 16.10?
<peekpokepuke> i can't decompress rar files
<patarok> i can not load icc modules... getting: We don't have access to the VideoLUT for clearing.
<patarok> as feedback from DisplayCAL
<ndrg> hi , stupid question: there is way to find ETA for kde 5.8 on backport? just to now
<Algot> I have lost my Inkscape filter presets since upgrading to Kubuntu 16.10. Need help getting them back.
<peekpokepuke> Algot: look @ .config/inkscape where all config files are stored
<Algot> no filters folder there
<Algot> There is a filters folder in /usr/share/inkscape, but the fliters.svg file is empty. There is also a filters.svg.h file which seems to list the missing filters, but I don't know how to use that.
<kchen> hi i'm noticing some strange behaviors when I'm typing into Krunner/ application launcher / "password - KDE Daemon"
<kchen> Is this a good place to ask questions about this?
<Ndrg> sorry I disconnect me for a moment so exscuse me if I repeat the question: there is some way to know when KDE 5.8 will be avaible on the backport ppa?
<soee> Ndrg: no. It all depends when it will land in 17.04 archive
<soee> than it will be backported
<Ndrg> OK thank u!
<viewer|29871> Hello everybody. I want to install Kubuntu 16.04 on my computer but, when I am on the desktop, I want to clic in install botton but my clic don't works right and left. I can move but can't clic. I unplung my mouse USB and plug in other USB port but it's the same things
<viewer|29871> An idea ?
<viewer|93850> Hi all.
<viewer|93850> I need help.
<viewer|93850> Anyone ?
<viewer|93850> I need help
<nubb3> ask a question.
<viewer|93850> Hello, I want to install Kubuntu 16.04 ont my computer. But when I am on the desktop, I want to clic in "INSTALL KUBUNTU" but my mouse clic don't work. I try to unplug and replug in other USB port but it's the same things. Have you an idea ?
<nubb3> Sorry, do u have a newer mouse?
<nubb3> My mx master needed some special package before support was inadded to the kernel.
<markslaw> I can't pring pdf files in kubuntu 16.10
<markslaw> what do i need to do?
<markslaw> I'm also having trouble updating. I click on the update icon and then click "update" and it comes back that everything is current and nothing updates! What's going on?
<valorie> is ocular installed, markslaw?
<valorie> oh, something is still wrong with the updater icon
<valorie> it doesn't refresh for some reason
<markslaw> yes, ocular is installed
<valorie> can you open the PDF once ocular is open?
<markslaw> yes, I can see the pdf, but nothing happens when I click on "print" in the print dialog. I've tried deleting and reinstalling the print driver. Nope. didn't work
<valorie> weird
<valorie> I guess I would run ocular from the commandline, and watch the output when I click "print"
<valorie> see what's happening
#kubuntu 2016-10-22
<mbrideau> help
<mbrideau> how do i show ip in my terninal?
<mbrideau> join
<mbrideau> #join
<mparillo> mbrideau: ifconfig -a
<mbrideau> mparllo - thank u
<viewer|58813> hey, I am unable dual-monitor on kubuntu 16.10. secondary monitor wont detect until a restart. then both are detected but laptop screen is black and not usable
<Only_your_Mornin> 我是新人，多多关照
<valorie> !cn | Only_your_Mornin
<ubottu> Only_your_Mornin: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<DarinMiller> ?
<xet7> There is no desktop background and menus on Kubuntu 16.04 desktop, how to fix? I have terminal open.
<xet7> konsole
<xet7> I tried to google search but those did not work
<valorie> xet7: seems plasmashell has crashed
<valorie> alt+space and type plasmashell &
<xet7> Is it possible to restart it automatically if it crashes?
<xet7> and start at boot
<valorie> it should do that, always
<xet7> because rebooting has not started it, I have rebooted many times
<valorie> xet7: do you have the backports PPA added?
<xet7> no
<valorie> that will upgrade your Plasma version
<xet7> what is PPA url?
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-6-5-and-frameworks-5-23-now-in-backports-for-kubuntu-16-04/
<xet7> Ok I'll try it, thanks :)
<valorie> the way I do it is in the commandline: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<xet7> Ok
<samuel> I can't get a second monitor to work in kubuntu 16.10
<samuel> have amd r9 m290x switchable graphics.. lspci shows i have radeon hd 8650g and 8970m
<valorie> samuel: when we get the newer Qt and newer Plasma, multiple monitors are greatly improved
<valorie> we're having to wait on a few things though
<valorie> like the newer Qt
<samuel> the second monitor would work (extended) but the laptop monitor turns off
<IrcsomeBot> <Kai Sen> Can you manual activate it over the display settings?
<samuel> pluging the monitor in doesnt automatically dectect, typing xrandr activates the second monitor but turns off the laptop screen. trying to change primary monitors or disabling monitors in system settings when this happens freezes the computer, and then i have to hard reset it.
<xet7> plasma-shell says "error: couldn't find primary output KScreen::Output(NULL)". It's running on desktop with no physical monitor attached, and used remotely with TeamViewer. I added kubuntu backports ppa and did dist-upgrade and reboot but plasma-shell and menus is not visible, it's still black background.
<valorie> xet7: to be clear, you did update && dist-upgrade?
<valorie> it would be useful to login as a new user, if so
<valorie> I think you have a messed up config
<IrcsomeBot> <Kai Sen> In my Lenovo x1 carbon 2016 it freeze when I used the hdmi output with an external monitor. But if I used the mini do it works. Maybe you can try a other output of your laptop?
<valorie> not quite sure how to change it though
<valorie> xet7: you might ask in #plasma
<valorie> you could erase ~/.local/share/kscreen/* but I'm not sure that's the right thing to do
<xet7> valorie: ok
<agamemnon> Hi, I am trying to upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 using do-release-upgrade, is there a way I can prevent a package from being installed?
<IrcsomeBot> Cidraes was added by: Cidraes
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> Cidraes was removed by: Cidraes
<jubo3> y0
<jubo3> and thanks for the Awesome series of OS
<jubo3> how do I make certain there are zero virus on stick and that stick FS is such that it'll open on anything?
<jubo3> I just format it to FAT32 with fdisk or wuts the deal?
<jubo3> stick is 8GB if that matters
<IrcsomeBot> <Kai Sen> Create a new partition table and than create a new partition
<Esokra> yofel: are you aware of https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=368786 ? Could this be backported to 16.10?
<ubottu> KDE bug 368786 in plugins "Unable to open RAR files with shared-mime-info 1.7" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<mistereko> hi
<est31> how can I make baloo wasting CPU time?
<est31> and HDD space
<est31> this bullshit is required on kubuntu now
<est31> mhh lets hope the config option is working again now
<est31> so, I've set Indexing-Enabled=false
<est31> and exclude folders[$e]=$HOME
<est31> and only basic indexing=true
<est31> and still baloo_file_extractor is running on top on htop!
<est31> mhh, seems disabling baloo via the GUI helped
<est31> http://www.databook.bz/?page_id=3728
<est31> but really, this is worse than on win10
<IrcsomeBot> <Kai Sen> @est31, Es long as the information are not send somewhere it is every time better than windows 10
<logrjubo> how do I tell this machine to _not_ put display to sleep so that it locks?
<logrjubo> I think I've already tried everything (powersaving settings) but it still locks the screen every friggen minute
<logrjubo> maybe something I broke somewhere
<logrjubo> I grabbed the old dot-dirs .. uhh some of them..
<logrjubo> I'll prlly just reinstall clean at some point in time
<logrjubo> but it'd be really nice to know why the screen locks even if I've unticked the boxes in energy savings
<IrcsomeBot> <Kai Sen> @logrjubo, I think it is on desktop behavior. There is a extra option for the screen lock
<logrjubo> Yeah.. that was it.. Thanks Kai Sen
<ShayBox> anyone know if theres a KDE 5 module for a terminal?
<lg510> Hi, i need some help with the Plasma Desktop on Kubuntu. I don't know howto find the right pakage-name to delete a file. (Kubuntu 16.04)
<soee> `4rmxxxxxxxxc
<hobbybike> ciao a tutti
<MazingerZERO> Hello! Since updating to 16.10 Ark cannot open RAR archives for some reason. I got rar, unrar and unrar-free installed, can anyone help me figure this out?
<MazingerZERO> It just says "no suitable plugin found", but the 3 programs work fine from command line. (Mostly it bothers me because it interferes with Krusader)
<MazingerZERO> I had to reinstall my system from scratch so maybe I am missing some obscure package for Ark to work with rar files?
<hazamonzo> MazingerZERO: Its not a solution for ARK but 7zip is pretty good. I think its available for linux
<hazamonzo> Just throwing it out there
<MazingerZERO> Yeah I am using that meanwhile.
<MazingerZERO> But Ark not working also interferes with Krusader's operation, that's why I'd like to repair it as well.
<MazingerZERO> Oh. Seems the mimetype is wrong.
<MazingerZERO> xdg-mime query filetype <rar file> reports "application/vnd.rar" instead of "application/x-rar". Maybe that's why Ark is breaking?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=368786
<ubottu> KDE bug 368786 in plugins "Unable to open RAR files with shared-mime-info 1.7" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<MazingerZERO> Huh. Yeah it is.
<MazingerZERO> I'll go edit the mime info for now, better than nothing!
<MazingerZERO> Alright. It's working again.
<MazingerZERO> Thanks to whoever opened that bug report. Somehow the freenode irc client makes it appear out of nowhere, so not sure who to thank here.
<valorie> MazingerZERO: acheronuk is on Telegram, which is bridged to this chan
<MazingerZERO> Oh. Then thanks,  acheronuk!
<valorie> and ubottu opens the BRs
<MazingerZERO> (and you too for pointing that out. Didn't know such a bridge was doable.)
<valorie> it's pretty cool
<valorie> I like keeping up with IRC when I'm out and about
<valorie> irc on my phone is not good
<MazingerZERO> I'm a bit of an old dog. IRC is still my platform of choice. The only thing I miss on it is the modern "ensure messages get by even if your connection is unstable" newer protocols like Skype or Discord have.
<valorie> oh for that I use a BNC
<valorie> and I agree that irc is the ne plus ultra
<MazingerZERO> BNC?
<valorie> but Telegram makes it even more useful
<valorie> "bouncer"
<valorie> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZNC
<valorie> KDE runs one that I use, people run them on their own servers
<valorie> some even run a screen IRC session that they connect to
<MazingerZERO> Very interesting, so this can ensure a message gets by even with flaky connection?
<MazingerZERO> I live in a pretty stormy area and wifi at times is affected badly.
<MazingerZERO> Reading about telegram too, never heard of it before actually. How useful can it be?
<MazingerZERO> That was educative. Oh well, gotta go back to work. Thanks for your help!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Telgram was great for something like Akademy, as it allowed non attendees to keep up with what was going on
<IrcsomeBot> <Kai Sen> I like that irc Telegram bot. It is easy to follow with mobile and I get all messages even if I'm not in IRC
#kubuntu 2016-10-23
<teledyn> is there a css file or some other way to change the scrollbar width for the Application Launcher?
<teledyn> is there a pp archive for plasma 5.8?
<valorie> teledyn: until the Qt version in Ubuntu is updated, we're unable to provide Plasma 5.8
<valorie> we will do it as soon as possible
<Unit193> j5jsearch kernel
<fairc> is it possible to install plasma 5.8 in 16.10 release?
<fairc> if so, how?
<denza242> fairc: there is the option of compiling it all yourself
<denza242> I think there are packages though
<fairc> no interest in compiling. looking for an easy (good maintained) option
<acheronuk> fairc: once we have it in the 17.04 Zesty development version we can likely backport to 16.10. Zesty has only just started for development though.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<andywww> hi, i'm having a problem with a large icon on emacs
<andywww> https://www.dropbox.com/s/d8cfvzdjh4mn6ei/Screenshot_20161023_131459.png?dl=0
<andywww> the open icon is far too big
<andywww> is this something i can fix in a kde setting?
<ForgeAus> how to downgrade packages?
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus, why?
<ForgeAus> sudo breaks
<BluesKaj> that doesn't tell us much
<ForgeAus> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<ForgeAus> in xenial
<ForgeAus> also apparently procps and strace...  (I think)
<ForgeAus> took me since last time we chatted to go through upgrading the distro all the way to xenial (in many painful steps) ...
<ForgeAus> it worked in wily
<ForgeAus> don't know about procps and strace in wily though
<BluesKaj> are you trying to compile ?
<ForgeAus> no just upgrade and use I can't apt-get from console without going through kdesudo to load some commandline tool like krusader
<BluesKaj> are you the only user?
<BluesKaj> and did you edit the sudoers file in any way?
<ForgeAus> yes I'm the only user and no I didn't edit the sudoers file in fact I can't get into it afaik
<ForgeAus> I did try having a look, but it denied me access besides I probably wouldn't know what to do with it anyway
<ForgeAus> actually I can view it now, must have been back when I didn't know at the time how to get to root (kdesudo works)
<ForgeAus> maybe thats been replaced wtih the upgrade?
<ForgeAus> although the error seems more about the tty side of things than that, it didn't even ask me for a password let alone attempt to run the command
<ForgeAus> by the "that" I meant my sudoers file in /etc ... I can view it now)
<BluesKaj> what does sudo su do ?
<ForgeAus> no idea, I'll try it
<ForgeAus> same error
<ForgeAus> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<ForgeAus> I assume sudo anything will do that
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> ForgeAus,  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21659637/how-to-fix-sudo-no-tty-present-and-no-askpass-program-specified-error
<ForgeAus> thx
<ForgeAus> I'll check it out
<BluesKaj> np, hope it helps
<paranoidabhi> is there any way to downgrade kubuntu from 16.10 to 16.04?
<ForgeAus> doesn't seem to be helping
<antifa> hey
<ForgeAus> hmm I tried putting an askpass variable in env (by export SUDO_ASKPASS=/usr/bin/X11/ssh-askpass )
<ForgeAus> now it is trying to set up kwallet for the password?... lol
<ForgeAus> the -S switch works :)
<ForgeAus> hmm that fixes sudo... but not ps -a
<ForgeAus> even with /proc mounted it doesn't seem to run
<teledyn> ForgeAus: does the groups command show you in the sudo group?
<ForgeAus> groups coomand?
<ForgeAus> when I type in groups it returns forgeaus adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev libvirtd
<ForgeAus> anyway for now gotta go, catch you later.. have fun!
<orestis> hello guys, I installed kubuntu-full in my ubuntu-gnome. I have the following problem: Discover does not show me the list with my repositories. What is the repository manager in Kubuntu?
<Sircle> can anyone refer multiseatx official guide for kubuntu 16.04.1 LTS?
<Ashwin153> Hello
<Ashwin153> I'm facing a problem related to graphics on my Kubuntu 15.04 OS. Can someone help me out
<IrcsomeBot> levkavelin was removed by: levkavelin
<Amplituhedron> Hello folks,  I'm running Kubuntu 16.04 and have a working internet connection through a 3g usb modem, How do I share my internet connection to my dlink-DIR 803 router through my ethernet port ?? (In effect how do I broadcast my laptop 3g connection using my router ?)
<Crell> Hello, peoples. My Kubuntu 16.04 laptop (Thinkpad X220) seems to have suddenly stopped connecting to Wifi.  Ethernet is fine, Bluetooth is fine, just Wifi is out.  It simply isn't seeing networks that I've confirmed are present.  I did not upgrade anything before it started a few days ago.  iwconfig still reports it's there.  (wlp3s0 is the identifier.)  Any idea what I should be trying to debug this?
<Crell> My Googling so far has mostly suggested restarting network-manager, which I have tried unsuccessfully.
<Amplituhedron> If there is a hardware switch (probably a fn key) is it on?, or did you try in cli (i.e ping http://google.com or something ..) !
<Amplituhedron> Crell:
<Crell> Amplituhedron: There is a hardware switch, which is on. I confirmed that by connecting to bluetooth.  I am able to share internet from my phone via bluetooth.
<Crell> ping on the CLI has an immediate DNS failure, because it has no network to try and lookup DNS from.
<Amplituhedron> If you have access to the router settings (or a different network) did you try a different channel (5Ghz if supported or 2.4Ghz just not auto)
<Amplituhedron> and does it work under windows? if you're dualbooting
<Crell> Same behavior on 5 different networks in 3 different timezones.  (I've been traveling.) No dualboot.
<Crell> It used to connect to 2 of those networks (the others were hotels I was only in for a day.)
<Crell> google keeps leading me back to an issue with the network-manager needing to be restarted, which is a bug upstream in Gnome. But restarting network-manager fixes nothing in my case.
<Amplituhedron> I'm kinda lost, but given that google gave a lot of hits regarding the X220, if possible can you try a live boot?
<Amplituhedron> just to be sure  it's not hardware.
<Crell> I didn't specify x220 in my googling.  I... may have a live boot around somewhere? I think just the 16.04 install usb key I made.
<Crell> I could try making a 16.10 key and see how it behaves.  I should update eventually anyway.
<Crell> Unless you recommend a different live boot for diagnostic purposes.
<Amplituhedron> Preferably one that worked with the wireless card before (i.e 16.04).
<Crell> OK, that's the one I should still have.  Stand by.
<Crell> Amplituhedron: Confirmed, 16.04 live boot USB key can connect to the wifi network.  So it's definitely a software issue of some variety.
<Crell> (Too bad, if it was hardware I could just expense a new laptop from my company... <g>)
<Amplituhedron> lol, you could always break it yourself >: , but now I'm suspecting either Network-manager (the usual culprit) or given that you're sure you didn't update a kernel or nm probably config ( can you create a hotspot using nm or at lest see available networks ?)
<Amplituhedron> Crell: oh and if you have power management of any kind suspend it and try !
<Crell> hm. I'm not actually sure how to turn the laptop in to a hotspot.
<Crell> Let me reboot to the hdd and see. Power settings shouldnt have changed recently...]
<Amplituhedron> In the tray Icon right click & Configure Network Connections, after the window comes up click Add >Wifi (shared)
<Amplituhedron> I'm not sure how power managment works , but it always messes with my things in unexpected ways (Amarok problems, networking ..) and everytime I turn it off I find it on again (no idea how?)
<Crell> *shruggie emoticon*
<Crell> Power management has been rock solid for me on this laptop for years, no issues.
<Amplituhedron> Probably my old Hp is ...
<Crell> Although for some odd reason, startup recently started taking nearly a minute instead of the 10-15 seconds it used to be.  No idea why.
<Amplituhedron> Ohh I'm quite sure it has something to do with udev and/or systemd, it turned to >3mins for me, and after checking the boot graph it was systemd (and I had no desire to mess with it so I just waited for an update ... after a few weeks I found that changing my fstab entries fixed 1.5 mins of it!!)
<Amplituhedron> That probably fixed the udev part as it was struggling with my NTFS partition (dunno why?)
<Crell> Weird.
<Crell> If only Chrome OS let you install arbitrary user-space apps, I'd seriously consider just swiching to that full time. But no, I need a real IDE and Git.
<Crell> Amplituhedron: OK, I created a new Wifi (shared) entry in the connection editor. It's not showing up in the Networks dialog, though. (I don't know that it's supposed to.)
<Amplituhedron> Honestly I had not even tried Chrome OS (don't intend to :) ) , well kind of minor but there is a checkbox on top of the network manager ui when clicking the tray button, there should one for wireless aired and airplane mode, is it checked (sorry I'm lost !)
<Amplituhedron> Crell:
<Crell> Tried that toggle already. It's unchecked.  Checking it and unchecking does nothing.
<Crell> Er.  Wait a sec...
<Amplituhedron> That's strange !! since if it's there and "checkable" ! it should mean that wireless is working !!
<Crell> This is odd.
<Crell> If it's unchecked now, no wifi shows up.
<Crell> If it's checked, ONLY the access point connection I just created appears, but I can "connect" it.
<Crell> But the other local network (the one I'm using on this chromebook to talk to you) still doesn't show either way.
<Crell> I... what?
<Crell> And I CAN see that laptop network from my phone.
<Crell> So... it can definitely find the hardware. The hardware is working. The drivers are correct.
<Crell> What gives, Kubuntu?
<Amplituhedron> lol, now I'm really lost XD
<Crell> Me too.
<Amplituhedron> but it's no almost certainly network-manager
<Amplituhedron> *now
<Crell> I... guess I could throw a hail mary and update to 16.10 over wired and see what happens? :-)
<Crell> Holy...
<Crell> I just restarted network manager again on a lark, and now it sees 10 networks.
<Amplituhedron> Ok, but do a google for problems of 16.10 with X220 and generally before you make the jump.. hhhhhhhahah network manager for the win!!!
<Crell> I hate that thing. Every time I have issues with a Linux box in the last 2 years, it's nm.
<Amplituhedron> Yep it gave me nightmares especially with my 3g usb Dongles ... well I'm glad this didn't require you recompiling NM :0
<Crell> Amen.
<Crell> Thanks for the hand-holding at least.
<Amplituhedron> You're most welcome!
<Amplituhedron> Ok now I have to find someone to help me with my own networking problem!
<Amplituhedron> I'm running Kubuntu 16.04 and have a working internet connection through a 3g usb modem, How do I share my internet connection to my dlink-DIR 803 router through my ethernet port ?? (In effect how do I broadcast my laptop 3g connection using my router ?)
<valorie> Amplituhedron: wouldn't you have to login to your router to do that?
<Amplituhedron> yep I logged in, and set it to AP mode, & tried setting the wired connection to share to other computers in NM, tried disabling DHCP in the router!!
<Amplituhedron> I have no conceptual picture of how it's supposed to work (no experience with networking!!)
<valorie> I suggest #ubuntu for that, or maybe they can suggest a more suitable chan
<valorie> it's not really a Kubuntu issue, and we're a smaller chan
<Amplituhedron> hh, ok I'll try, the thing is their NM is a bit different than Kubuntu's, but thanks anyway !
<valorie> I see your point
<tsimonq2> Should the upgrade from Kubuntu Trusty to Xenial work fine?
<tsimonq2> I'm doing it in a VM now.
<valorie> tsimonq2: isn't that two upgrades?
<valorie> I"m bad with old name:number mapping
<tsimonq2> valorie: That's LTS to LTS.
<tsimonq2> But it's KDE 4 to KDE 5.
<valorie> oh
<valorie> I think I did that one, back in the day
<valorie> but then did a fresh install
<valorie> or the computer itself died or so
<mparillo> When I did the Plasma 4 to 5 upgrade, I remember having to sudo power off (the kicker leave options did not work) and I remember the shortcuts  in kicker favorites also did not work.
#kubuntu 2017-10-16
<vrmuppalla> will plasma 5.11 be in backports after 17.10 release ?
<DarinMiller> vrmuppalla: Yes, 5.11 is aleady in backports staging.  A few known bug and 5.11.1 is right around the corner with fixes so you may want to wait a few days.
<lordievader> Good morning
<ForceRecon> what happens to kubuntu 17.04 in January
<ForceRecon> and does 16.04.3 look like 17.04
<lordievader> ForceRecon: In January 17.04 is EOL. 16.04 is supported till 2021. See https://www.ubuntu.com/info/release-end-of-life
<ForceRecon> I noticed that but why does a version of higher number have a EOL
<lordievader> Because 16.04 is an LTS release and 17.04 is not.
<ForceRecon> I like 17.04 interface and everything.. is 16.04 the same?
<lordievader> LTS releases get 5 years support. Non-LTS only 9 months.
<lordievader> 16.04 is old :P
<ForceRecon> so if I build a laptop for someone and I put Kubuntu on it.. should I install 17.04 or OLD 16.04
<lordievader> Depends on the requirements.
<lordievader> LTS releases are often seen as more stable. But the downside is older software.
<ForceRecon> okay.. lets begin with does 16.04 and 17.04 look the same?
<lordievader> No idea, sorry.
<lordievader> If I run Kubuntu I run a development release.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lordievader> What you could do is wait a couple of weeks for the release of 17.10.
<ForceRecon> yeah I am running 17.04.. I just don't know if I should put something on their laptop that is not going to get updated after January
<lordievader> ForceRecon: That way you get 9 months of support.
<ForceRecon> oh!... now were talking
<ForceRecon> nice!
<ForceRecon> just a couple of weeks?
<lordievader> ForceRecon: Well at that time you should simply upgrade to 17.10.
<lordievader> Same with when 17.10 is going EOL, upgrade to 18.04.
<ForceRecon> so we change repos and away we go?
<ForceRecon> or will it just be an option
<lordievader> ForceRecon: That would be the Debian way, Ubuntu has some toolie for it.
<ForceRecon> okeedo.. thanks a lot!
<ForceRecon> that answered everything
<ForceRecon> BEA U tiful
<lordievader> Cool, glad I could help.
<BluesKaj> sudo-do release-upgrade when it's released, add the -d  if you intend to upgrade to 17.10 before thursday
<BluesKaj> err sudo do-release-upgrade rather
<ForceRecon> HEY BLUE!
<ForceRecon> big thanks.. nice nice..
<ForceRecon> they currently have linux- mint on the Laptop.. I guess I should just download and create the dvd and then just wipe out and install kubuntu.. they only use the laptop for mail, but I think the interface is easier for them then linux mint
<ForceRecon> it really is amazing how they get everything to update so well..
<ForceRecon> crazy good
<ForceRecon> wow.. all done.. nicely done you guys!
<ForceRecon> where are error logs in kubuntu?  I do not see them in /var/log
<ForceRecon> i should say messages
<ForceRecon> sudo grep -i error messages
<BluesKaj> usually /var/log/syslog
<ForceRecon> https://pastebin.com/f4ntAbs7  - just some information
<ForceRecon> is there any way in kubuntu to show all hidden icons in the panel?  I can click the up arrow to see hidden icons, but prefer to see them all by default all the time
<BluesKaj> right click system tray >settings>enties>choose shown
<BluesKaj> enties=entries
<acheronuk> ForceRecon: In systemtray setting, entries tab, there is a "Always show all entries" checkbox
<ForceRecon> thanks.. appreciated
<ForceRecon> Sorry, the program "plasmashell" closed unexpectedly
<ForceRecon> Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<ForceRecon> wow.. the RSS feeds are very handy
<IrcsomeBot> albertify was added by: albertify
<acheronuk> We're live at 15:00 UTC (in ~40 mins) over at UbuntuOnAir with some final ISO testing for #ubuntu 17.10. Join us! http://bit.ly/2sGXhC8
<acheronuk> on IRC in #ubuntu-on-air
<D0U91E> morning folks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning D0U91E. assume it's you dougl  :-)
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, yepper - I was hoping I did not make it hard to use my nick... how are you today?
<BluesKaj> just fine here, and you?
<D0U91E> Not too too bad - fighting with manjaro just to get a taste of something different
<BluesKaj> yeah, i gave it a try for a couple of weeks. It was ok ,but some of the networking was a bit clunky like vpn in the cli rather than gui etc
<BluesKaj> I like using aliases for long networking strings, but it wasn't as easy as debian based OSs
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, yeah I am not enjoying it but trying to get the knack interpreting the docs but it seems like Manjaro has alot of square pegs for the round holes in the distro.
<D0U91E> I was looking at it to use on my little arm devices where debian currently dominates
 * D0U91E will quit being off topic now - Sorry
<BluesKaj> ubuntu mate has an arm iso if you're not into raspbian
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, yes - I thought mate on the pi was a bit sluggish so I was shooting for xfce and was to lazy to do it on debian - I don't know maybe I just need the distraction
<BluesKaj> I used a spare hdd instead of a usb stick when i moved the root dir off the microsd card to the hdd and the performance didn't suffer much on the rpi3
<BluesKaj> poorly worde that, but think you got the gist
<BluesKaj> worded
<IrcsomeBot> <ger> Ubuntu 17.10 … on resume from login, video playback is broken and locks the system up. commands still work but take up to 20s for you changes etc to go through. … also on resume from locked session, shutdown and reboot never finish their actions. … also on resume from lock session, if dolphin is open for a few minutes plasma (I think) crashes. mouse works but everything else is frozen including that's. have to manually power machine
<IrcsomeBot> back working. … if I boot up system and never lock session, none of these issues happen. … locking session via: … loginctl lock-session … ryzen 1700 // rx480 … anyone familiar with these issues?
<IrcsomeBot> <ger> *including ttys
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, do you have a sec to give me a few pointers on setting static ip on 17.10 beta?
<valorie> zsync is so cool! for those who are testing the release candidate
<valorie> if not, do it! we need lots and lots of testing this week
<valorie> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/383/builds
<bittin> dding the new Kubuntu too test out
<valorie> bittin: good to hear -- please report any bugs and report your results on the qa tracker
<ForceRecon> why do people leave the room.. other than reboot..
<ForceRecon> you would think that it was important to get an answer
<ForceRecon> Even BluesKaj is gone..
 * ForceRecon is sad now
<valorie> ForceRecon: do you have a question?
<valorie> some people turn their computers off when they aren't using them
<ForceRecon> no, just watching the world..   really pleased with kununtu, but cannot get it to work on 3 monitors and can't take the chance to wipe debian for a test run..
<ForceRecon> I wish there something more stable, or that i was better at linux
<ForceRecon> probably the later///
<valorie> ForceRecon: have you given artful a try yet?
<valorie> I know there has been recent work on multiple monitors
<ForceRecon> I could dual boot, but.... yeah.. I just updated my vmware installtion today.. PERFECT!!!.. btw.. but I just can't chance it
<valorie> try a live version and see?
<ForceRecon> won't boot and when it does it is not the right graphics driver.. would have to take the plunge
<valorie> I see
<ForceRecon> if it were only so simple
<valorie> dual boot is probably the best option then
<valorie> with a separate ~/home
<ForceRecon> yeah I am going to head that way shortly.. I really like kubuntu
<zmith> hello
#kubuntu 2017-10-17
<anqxyr> ok, so I tried googling this for a bit, couldn't find anything, so maybe someone here can help me
<anqxyr> when the headphones are plugged in, I get sound both from speakers and from the headphones
<anqxyr> I can go to alsamixer, and manually turn down the "front" sound to zero, and that works
<anqxyr> but it doesn't work automatically, despite the "auto-mute mod" option being enabled
<anqxyr> and the multimedia keys on the keyboard are tied to speakers no matter what
<anqxyr> kubuntu 17.04, new pc, new install, it's been like that from the start
<hateball> anqxyr: has this worked with a different OS at some point?
<hateball> there's a hardware switch that is supposed to trigger this, so I am thinking if that is simply... not working
<anqxyr> it's never worked on this pc. It's a used pc too, I just recently bought it
<anqxyr> *never worked for me
<hateball> anqxyr: Do you have a different pair of headphones to test with?
<anqxyr> yup, let me try
<anqxyr> yeah, no change
<anqxyr> if it's a hardware issue, just having a script that would adjust the volumes and binding it to a hotkey would work for me
<anqxyr> but alsamixer doesn't have any args to directly adjust the volume, that I could tell
<hateball> It could also be a matter of needing to supply module options for snd-hda-intel
<anqxyr> where should I look for for something like that?
<hateball> which is what I assume you have
<hateball> What is the model of the laptop (?) ?
<hateball> And if you could !paste the output of "lspci"
<anqxyr> it's a desktop pc, assembled from used parts from all over the place
<hateball> right
<hateball> still, it has some chipset :)
<anqxyr> https://pastebin.com/SgjWPZTJ
<hateball> anqxyr: could you run it with "lspci -nv" instead?
<anqxyr> sure thing
<anqxyr> https://pastebin.com/rRmZngAw
<anqxyr> uh, should probably rerun this as root? looking at all these access denied
<anqxyr> https://pastebin.com/9vyxdnab
<hateball> anqxyr: interesting, googling "8086:1c20 snd_hda_intel" gives as first hit http://mailman.alsa-project.org/pipermail/alsa-devel/2014-November/083932.html
<hateball> lets see what we can make of this
<hateball> anqxyr: long shot but... uh you could try "echo "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" |sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel.conf"
<hateball> anqxyr: and then reboot, see if that automatigically solves it. otherwise remove the file /etc/modprobe.d/snd-hda-intel.conf so it doesnt mess with anything else
<anqxyr> k, let me reboot
<anqxyr> nah, no luck
<hateball> could be a different model option that works tho, but it's harder since this is a frankenbuild
<anqxyr> is there any pure-cli volume control utility? I'd be ok with just hotkeying a script to fix the volumes
<anqxyr> ok, google tells me that the answer is amixer
<hateball> anqxyr: that's for pure alsa, but you have by default pulseaudio
<anqxyr> I'll probably go looking in that direction, it seems like it's the one most likely to bear fruit
<hateball> which alsa goes through
<hateball> so you can use pactl for that
<anqxyr> thanks, I'll try that too. Idk if that'll work, alsamixer is the only thing that managed to adjust volumes independently so far
<anqxyr> kubuntu's gui volume control thing uses pulseaudio, I think, and it's completely blind to headphones
<anqxyr> either way, huge thanks for all your help
<oerheks> there is a snap, pulsemixer ...
<oerheks> but if one hits F2 and changes back to F1 output, you get the help page
<oerheks> https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/call-for-testing-pulsemixer/2214
<Unit193> Debian #876254
<ubottu> Debian bug 876254 in wnpp "ITP: pulsemixer -- command-line mixer for PulseAudio with a curses interface" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/876254
<lerans> Hello I can't see the thumnailers in dolphin. In preferences it's activated and I Don't know What I can make,
<ForceRecon> is there an update command you can do from terminal in kubuntu to get all updates or do you need to click on the updates icon?  I see an update but I cannot do it from the Updates Discover
<acheronuk> ForceRecon: sudo apt full-upgrade
<ForceRecon> should you do a sudo apt-get update first or sudo apt-get update && full-upgrade?
<acheronuk> or to refresh the repos 1st 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade'
<ForceRecon> okeedo
<ForceRecon> when will 17.10 be available for download with non free and firmware so that I can once again see if it will work on 3 monitors?
<ForceRecon> and when it is, where can I download it from since those seem to be off the beaten path
<hateball> !artful
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) will be the 27th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in October 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<hateball> ForceRecon: What nonfree driver do you require? nvidia?
<ForceRecon> good question.. not sure with my setup what exactly I am missing but generally if I try and install things that are just downloads from the main websites for distro, they tend not to work. I usually don't get any video or the machine just does not boot to anything past the grub option chosen.. so I would gather it is nvidia
<ForceRecon> might be bluetooth too..
<ForceRecon> chances are there are a couple more items in there that I have no clue about
<hateball> ForceRecon: do you currently have Kubuntu installed?
<ForceRecon> currently I run kubuntu in a vmware session and it is perfect..  just wish it would work that way outside of the vmware guest os session
<hateball> Right
<hateball> If you have nvidia hardware, the binary blob will never be distributed on the installation media, and you'll need to use the 'nomodeset' kernel parameter to get a display going
<ForceRecon> on a side note anyone here running steam on kubuntu.. I do play one game linux port and would like to make sure after getting kubuntu to work that that works as well.
<hateball> Then you can install, and have the installer grab restricted drivers as needed during runtime
<hateball> ForceRecon: I have over 300 games for linux in my Steam library
<ForceRecon> hateball: is there some place i can read on that.. problem is that once I start the installation and something goes wrong I have no way to ask for help since machine is not running
<hateball> !nomodeset | ForceRecon
<ubottu> ForceRecon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ForceRecon> awesome thanks!
<hateball> basically you boot to live-grub, press... uh... F6? to edit the bootline, append nomodeset to it
<ForceRecon> just read that all.. seems easy enough..
<ForceRecon> thanks
<ForceRecon> I guess I need to wait till the 27th though to get my hands on a dvd
<ForceRecon> damn now I want to try!  lol
<hateball> Well that's up to you, you can download a nightly ISO right now
<hateball> Tho it's not officially supported until it is officially released
<ForceRecon> Ill gladly take a link if you can get one.. I was looking online for nightly iso kubuntu but did not find anything
<hateball> ForceRecon: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<hateball> Again, this is not supported here tho, #ubuntu+1 for that until official release
<ForceRecon> you got it.. thanks!
<ForceRecon> is there a decent backup software for linux that backs up to a zip file or a location where you can see the full directory structure real time?
<ForceRecon> maybe some type of complete sync to a folder on a server on your local lan?
<hateball> ForceRecon: for user data or your entire system?
<ForceRecon> I would prefer to just backup the entire system if possible so I don't miss anything
<ForceRecon> I never really cared for images because then to open them you have to install the software and yada yada..
<ForceRecon> I just want a complete sync of the entire system to a folder
<ForceRecon> that would be great
<ForceRecon> this simple backup looks okay
<hateball> And you want this to be an online-backup?
<ForceRecon> well.. local lan server with 6TB of space.. this way when I install kubuntu I will just map to that share and be able to see all my data.. pick what I want to bring back
<hateball> We use UrBackup here at work, for backup of physical machines
<ForceRecon> can you see the folder structure? or do you need to do something special to uncompress it and then see it once its backed up
<hateball> ForceRecon: You can restore individual files etc. However it is not in *Ubuntu repos and as such not supported here
<hateball> !info bacula
<ubottu> bacula (source: bacula): network backup service - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.4.4+dfsg-5 (zesty), package size 1 kB, installed size 6 kB
<ForceRecon> ill do some research and then if I find something check to see if there is a irc channel just in case I need support.. thanks!  Appreciate the information
<Dragnslcr> !info rdiff-backup
<ubottu> rdiff-backup (source: rdiff-backup): remote incremental backup. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.8-7 (zesty), package size 171 kB, installed size 634 kB
<Dragnslcr> I used to use that before I started using ZFS
<ForceRecon> fwbackups looks promising
<ForceRecon> test'
<Mrokii> Hi. I'm not sure if this is a problem directly related to Kubuntu... I installed the "ScreenSaver" app from within "Discover". However, when I try to configure it, in the main section of the window (where the graphical effects should be sampled, there's only a message saying "Not Installed". That seems to happen with every selectable screensaver-effect. Any ideas what the problem could be?
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Mrokii> Okay, I got it working now. However there's another problem. The GLSlideshow-screensaver doesn't change images. It looks as if it does some effect to switch images, but it's always the same image that is displayed.
<lordievader> IIRC you needed to set a source dir somewhere else for that.
<lordievader> If it is part of xscreensaver there was some xscreensaver-setup utility. (Can't remember the exact naming)
<Mrokii> lordievader: I did that. The Slideshow choses one of the images from the folder randomly, but never changes to another image, always displaying the one chosen initially.
<lordievader> Oh, err. There are no interval settings?
<Mrokii> lordievader: There is indeed a setup-window where on can chose the path and set some parameters. This part works, as it takes an image from the folder I chose.
<Mrokii> lordievader: There are, and the interval itself seems to work. There is some effect that suggest that another image will be displayed, but the image never really changes.
<ForceRecon> when I install kubuntu on a drive that is encrypted will the installer just wipe out the drive and reencrypt it or do you need to do something special before hand
<lordievader> Hmm, then I don't really know. What you could do is try to launch the screensaver manually in a Konsole, that might throw some error.
<lordievader> Mrokii: ^
<Mrokii> lordievader: It seems to do some fading-effect every few seconds but the image never changes.
<Mrokii> lordievader: Yeah, I guess I'll try that.
<lordievader> ForceRecon: It will do whatever you tell it to do.
<ForceRecon> just was not sure if the drive would tell you.. hey no space for you here I am already encrypted and now you are stuck with me.. :)  lol.. pre dive measures
<lordievader> Most OS'es nowaday tell you if something is in use or not.
<ForceRecon> do you guys actually partition your drives any special way?  I just usually do the entire disk and let the OS decide on a swap, home, os partition.. Is there ultimately a better way of doing it?
<lordievader> For me it depends on the machine, but I usually make a full lvm pv or pv+luks partition of the drive.
<lordievader> Then i make partitions as I see fit.
<ForceRecon> 46k of 84k files completed.. moving along nicely
<ForceRecon> wireless ac works well in debian.. hows it doing in kubuntu?  good throughput
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, seems you may need to add each image to the slideshow in desktop settings, not the folder
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: I'll try that, thanks.
<ForceRecon> Morning BluesKaj, thanks for turning me onto Kubuntu, really enjoying it..
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: I don't think that's possibly. The settings-window only lets me chose folders, not individual files.
<hateball> ForceRecon: I use an Intel 7260 AC card in my desktop, it's flawless
<ForceRecon> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)
<hateball> ForceRecon: apart from a tiny bug in the intel firmware that causes dropped packets when network-manager checks for better APs for roaming
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, yes I see now , never tried the slideshow before, so I'm checking it out to see if it works here
<hateball> so... that may or may not be a problem for you
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, and it it's working
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: That's really weird. It doesn't work here and it wasn't working on a friends' Kubuntu either. The same effect on both systems.
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, well i'm testing Kubuntu Artful 17.10, if you upgrade yor release after it's available officially that will probly fix it, ...kind of drastic but I can't recreate the bug
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: That's a bit drastic indeed. But I'm probably upgrading anyway, when it's available.
<Mrokii> I'm still on 17.04
<BluesKaj> it should be available this thursday
<BluesKaj> Hi ForceRecon glad to hear you like Kubuntu ...been using it for 12 yrs...tried lots of other OSs, but this is my "home"  :-)
<ForceRecon> yeah I have been working on debian for what about 7 months now.. I think..  testing quite a few on vmware and really settled on kubuntu as well..
<ForceRecon> I just hope after thursday that I can get all 3 screens working
<BluesKaj> debian is nice and I like it a lot, but their support chat has soem idiotic rules and rulers
<ForceRecon> you can say that again
<BluesKaj> can't help with the multiple monitors, I just use our Panasonic plasma tv as a monitor
 * lordievader uses three screens
<BluesKaj> never saw the point of multiple monitors for my situation  but I suppose they have their uses
<BluesKaj> but we do have 3 samsung 22" monitors here, but I've never thought of setting them up together ...don't see how my cheap nvidia card could accommodate them anyway
<lordievader> I have Matrix/IRC on the left. A terminal on the right. And variable stuff in the middle.
<lordievader> I run this off of an I7 :)
<BluesKaj> i just use virtual desktops
<BluesKaj> and yakuake as the terminal in all
<lordievader> I like to have a terminal always available.
<lordievader> And shown if can be..
<ForceRecon> I use the 3 monitors all the time for my workplace.. lots of open windows and research going on...  If I only had one I would be moving windows all day
<ForceRecon> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)
<ForceRecon> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 [GeForce GTX 980] (rev a1)
<ForceRecon> must be some huge files on this machine
<ForceRecon> 82,771 of 84,376 done, 55.1GB of 184GB
<ForceRecon> any program available to show you what is taking up the space on your drive by file size?
<BluesKaj> yakuake is a drop down terminal,  just hit F12 , after installing
<lordievader> ForceRecon: `df`
<lordievader> ForceRecon: And `du`, read the man-page for both ;)
<lordievader> Add some lovely awk/sort magic and you have quick utility for pointing to large dirs.
<ForceRecon> all my vmware folders and dvds
<ForceRecon> thanks for the information
<lordievader> ForceRecon: I have written this script for that stuff: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/lordievader/scripts/master/filesize.sh
<hateball> ForceRecon: if you want a GUI thing, there's k4dirstat
<hateball> !info k4dirstat
<ubottu> k4dirstat (source: k4dirstat): graphical disk usage display with cleanup facilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1 (zesty), package size 236 kB, installed size 771 kB
<ForceRecon> I will write that one down.. I like visuals..
<ForceRecon> https://i.imgur.com/LeHMLb3.jpg
<ForceRecon> https://i.imgur.com/epAHKru.png
<ForceRecon> I like that wallpaper better than default
<hitesh> h
<ForceRecon> gonna close out polari for now while this backup/copy works.. about another 2 hours it states.. don't think so, but thanks again for all the help and I will see you on the other side..
<ForceRecon> oh on a side note if I install the nightly build.. I can just upgrade to full release after 27th correct?
<ForceRecon> or should I wait for the release dvd and then install?
<hateball> ForceRecon: I think it is out the 19th? at any rate you just upgrade as usual
<ForceRecon> outstanding.. thanks!
<D0U91E> morning folks
<clivejo> good morning D0U91E
<clivejo> fresh and well you are lookin
<IrcsomeBot> Giovanni was added by: Giovanni
<IrcsomeBot> <Giovanni> Hi, I am Giovanni. I have installed kubuntu 17.04. I can't get connection with my normal router Wi-Fi. I click on it and nothing happens. But if I use the router of my smartphone, it works. How Can I fix this problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <Giovanni> It is also strange that I see that there are 4 channels of my router
<viewer|50183> Hi people! I have a quick question about Kubuntu 17.10.
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> Good evening, … I have the following problem, after which I had made an upgrade to kubuntu 17.10, I have a black screen. The only thing I see is the mouse pointer, and the dark background with the KDE logo. … Is it still the fact that the new plasma 5.11 is still being worked on or rather because the backport ppa is not quite yet?
<BluesKaj> did you remove the ppa that you used to install 5..11 ?
<BluesKaj> best to remove the ppa immediately afterwards
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> I have no access to the Gui and a Rootshell can not be opened completely, if I press Alt + F2 to get into the rootshell, I get quite black screen, so I ask what I could do in the event. … Currently I have Kubuntu 17.10 drauf but with a plasma version 5.10.5 instead of 5.11
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | Silenoz
<ubottu> Silenoz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kubi> Hello!
<clivejo> hi kubi
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> hi kubi
<BluesKaj> then once you get a desktop go to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma and add the ppa to your sources, then once 5.11 is installed immediately remove it from you /etc/apt/sources.list.d file and your package manager or before the next update/upgrade
<kubi> I am in a live Kubuntu 16.04.3 LTS, and I do not see anything on the desktop or anywhere to install kubuntu on my pc
<BluesKaj> Silenoz^
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> Ok, once thank you for the help and the link, I'll look to see if I can fix the problem now. If not, I'll sign up again :)
<kubi> is there a way to install kubuntu from its live session?
<clivejo> there should be, is there installer now in the menu?
<clivejo> not
<kubi> i cannot see anything with the install word in it in the menu
<clivejo> do you want 16.04 specifically?
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> 74/5000 … To the staging-plasma ppa, is this new? … Because I just did not know that.
<clivejo> 17.10 is going to be released very soon
<kubi> I want the LTS which from my understanding is Kubuntu 16.04.3 LTS with updates until apr2019
<clivejo> is there an icon on the desktop?
<kubi> I would have liked to be supported with updates this LTS(16.04) until 2021, like Ubuntu, but apparently the Kubuntu is supported only for 3 year
<kubi> no man, my desktop in the live session is completely empty
<kubi> not a single icon on the desktop
<acheronuk> kubi: what language are you using on the live session?
<kubi> it did not ask me to select any language.........I se that english is the default, which is good
<kubi> i may have made a mistake....please excuse me
<kubi> i may have entered a previous installed version
<acheronuk> kubi: yes, that sounds likely
<kubi> ok, will reboot and try to reach the live version(where i expect to see a shortcut with install on the desktop
<acheronuk> otherwise you would see: https://i.imgur.com/DdGOiJ9.png
<kubi>  my appologies!
<acheronuk> lol. we've all done that most likely!
<acheronuk> at one point or another
<ForceRecon> freaking copy from home to server took a dump
<ForceRecon> starting over.. crazy it does not say, hey things exist.. overwrite or not
<ForceRecon> just doing its thing
<ForceRecon> Fcked Up
<ForceRecon> I really hate when you copy something that you have no freaking idea what is happening
<ForceRecon> maybe something they should add.. this is not KUBUNTU.. just copying in general
<clivejo> ???
<valorie> ForceRecon: use rysnc then
<ForceRecon> I want to wipe my machine.. decided to copy all data from home.. to 6TB local lan server.. took a dump.. restarted.. mentions nothing about duplicates.. just redoing it..
<valorie> rsync copies one file at a time, and ensures it is bit-correct before moving to the next
<ForceRecon> I think I need to learn c or python and create a simple gdamn backup program that goes in the repository and when it askes you where to put the files it KNOWS to include shares..
<ForceRecon> freaking backup programs are garbage..
<valorie> rsync
<valorie> honestly, not much beats it
<valorie> and it's about as fast as anything else
<ForceRecon> yeah,, well most of us would appreciate a backup to a share utilizing the rsync feature in a gui and uncompressed..
<ForceRecon> just copy the files.. geez..  you would think this would be so simple and so required..
<ForceRecon> gonnna make it myself.. tired of try crap all the time that has not been updated for 17 years
<ForceRecon> let me rephrase.. not mad at Kubuntu.. just everyone else
<carolinablue453> jkl;
<Nexus14> .
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> To the staging-plasma ppa still a question, is now a stable version for the plasma or an additional beta like the kubuntu / beta ppa? … I question this now out of the background, since I am now not willing to put my laptop with kubuntu to the 5th time
<valorie> "staging" -- only for testing
<valorie> please go to the PPA and read the warning
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> Ok, because I currently me the notes on the website: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma, durchlese and I also know of the kubuntu / beta ppa. So I wanted to ask specifically again. Not that I again problems with the GUI get like today at noon. … Thank you for the information :)
<ForceRecon> greetings from Kubuntu world 17.10 nightly build :)
<ForceRecon> the installation was perfect..
<ForceRecon> 3 monitors working
<ForceRecon> configured Kmail for email and every time I open it.. freeze machine.. so that's horrible.. but will figure it out
<ForceRecon> no wireless either..
<ForceRecon> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Limited BCM4352 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter (rev 03)
<ForceRecon> also getting message all the time saying
<ForceRecon> proprietary drivers should I risk changing it to Using Nvidia binary driver version 384.90. I think I will
<ForceRecon> here we go!
<valorie> huh
<valorie> you might try running ubuntu-drivers
<valorie> and see what it recommends
<valorie> for both the broadcom and nvidia
<ForceRecon> looks like wireless just showed up
<ForceRecon> changed over to nvidia too. no hickups.. takes some times pops up on its own
<ForceRecon> gonna disconnect from wire.. see if I keep connection to forum
<ForceRecon> test
<ForceRecon> guess I am still here
<ForceRecon> gonna open mail now.. hope I come back.. actually reboot first then try
<oh4> When going to "Driver Manager", my video card driver is set to "Using X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau". I have the option to switch to the recommended "Using NVIDIA binary driver - version 375.66 from nvidia-755 (Recommended Driver)"
<oh4> Should I switch to the nvidia? Any reason the install didn't choose that one but instead chose Nouveau?
<clivejo> oh4: default install tends to only install free drivers
<oh4> oh
<oh4> I thought it would install nvidia if it saw the card for it
<oh4> hmm
<clivejo> I think there are issues with shipping non-free drivers on the iso/install media
<oh4> issues as in legal issues or just compatibility?
<oh4> I'm wondering if I should switch to the nvidia but concerned video will break
<clivejo> legal
<oh4> that's why I ask
<oh4> ah, ok...makes me feel a little better :)
<clivejo> usually the nvidia drivers work better (I use the proprietary drivers on my system)
<oh4> koo...I'll give it a shot...thanks!
<clivejo> only problem is that NVidia can be slow about fixing stuff
<oh4> yea, that is true
<clivejo> and don't support Wayland :(
<oh4> at least on the Linux
<oh4> oh, that I didn't know
<oh4> I wonder when wayland will make it's way here
<clivejo> plasma is already on Wayland or supported on it
<oh4> they'd have to do something at that point once kde is ported to it, no?
<clivejo> haven't been able to test it myself due to having NVidia driver installed
<oh4> dang, maybe I should look into this a little more...I'm running 17.04
<clivejo> https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/
<clivejo> he is the guy works on kwin
<valorie> "kde" will not be ported to nvidia
<valorie> nvidia needs to port to wayland
<valorie> kde is the community, but the plasma/kwin team will not be doing anything special for nvidia
<oh4> good info...thanks for sharing
<valorie> nvidia needs to conform to the standards for wayland, and so far they are doing their own special "magic"
<valorie> makes me angry, since I have nvidia as well
<valorie> and wayland is the future
<valorie> I wish they would get with the program
<oh4> one can hope
<oh4> let's see what happens
<valorie> everyone is waiting on them
#kubuntu 2017-10-18
<deeno> I have questions about kde/plasma and wayland. are they working together yet?
<mparillo> I do not know personally, but I think generally good enough for testing purposes, so long as you do not have Nvidia graphics
<valorie> deeno: yes-ish, if you are not using wayland
<valorie> you can regard it as a testing environment still, however
<valorie> all of new plasma development is first tested on wayland, and not released until it's working
<stin> how do i connect to a different network?
<valorie> stin, you mean a different IRC network?
<valorie> because that depends on your client
<lordievader> Good morning
<taufiq123> Can You Update KDE 5.11 Plasma
<Runawaysheld123> Hello\
<Runawaysheld123> Hello
<Maakuth> have you people seen this sort of color scheming? https://shell.wilan.org/~markuz/libo-color-scheme.png
<Maakuth> i have kubuntu 16.04 with kde packages from the ppa
<ForceRecon> good morning everyone
<ForceRecon> day two of nightly build 17.10 :) going wellish.. gonna rebuild one more time to get identity correct.. I noticed 267 running processes.  Seems like a lot..
<hateball> That's normal
<ForceRecon> man you are up early too.. nice to see you mate
<ForceRecon> when i click on my drive I also get this - An error occurred while accessing '476.2 GiB Encrypted Drive', the system responded: An unspecified error has occurred: No such interface 'org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Filesystem' on object at path /org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/dm_2d0
<hateball> ForceRecon: Well, timezones are a thing, so it's not so early here ;)
<hateball> ForceRecon: In Dolphin?
<ForceRecon> yes
<hateball> I dont have any experience with encrypted disks, so I don't know if Dolphin is supposed to handle them
<hateball> ForceRecon: Googling suggests that if it's LUKS you need to open the volume from cli before you can access it in Dolphin
<hateball> ForceRecon: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=132494
<ForceRecon> hateball: what's weird is usually I see the drives based on swap, grub, and all available.. in kubuntu I see a 731 Mib drive that is grub, a 476.2 Gib which is encrypyted and sprouts the error in dolphin but I still the see the stuff and a 460.2 GiB Hard Drive as well that does not indicate Encryption
<ForceRecon> actually when you click on the encrypted drive it just shows you what was in the last folder or drive you clicked on
<ForceRecon> anyhow, gonna rebuild the machine again.. see if anything changes based on installation tactic.
<ForceRecon> but so far it has been pretty awesome.. not to thrilled about the integration of all that kmail stuff with calendars and memos and stuff.. a lot of things I don't need but are just running
<hateball> You can disable akonadi if you so desire
<hateball> "akonadictl stop"
<ForceRecon> what side effects will that have
<ForceRecon> will kmail still function?
<ForceRecon> I need a mail client and would like to keep it default
<hateball> Hmm, that's more than I know, actually
<hateball> That will probably break it
<ForceRecon> I kinda thought the same.. okeeedo.. gonna rebuild, be back I hope in a little while..
<ForceRecon> thanks boss
<hateball> ForceRecon: anyhow, as for the drives, the last post here explains it https://www.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/4wvo6t/luks_encrypted_flash_drive_unlocks_but_dolphin/
<ForceRecon> shouldnt the installer know to do that when you encrypt the drive?
<ForceRecon> or from that reading... is this already correct?
<ForceRecon> I understand it but its just a bit over my head.. so unsure if it is working correctly or something I need to fix during installation
<hateball> It is working correctly
<hateball> It is just that Dolphin has no way of unlocking the encrypted block device and map to partitions
<ForceRecon> okeedo.. I just won't click on it.. :)
<ForceRecon> bbiab.. thanks again
<hateball> ForceRecon: so what you see as 476 is the "drive" and the 460 is an unlocked partition
<ForceRecon> correct.. I kinda felt that way.. just was not sure why it was doing it and showing it to me
<ForceRecon> talk later.... thanks
<ForceRecon> hello all
<ForceRecon> well reinstalled.. but I still cannot boot properly.. I have to do a recovery mode, then choose to use resume normal then the reboot works and I get in using nvidia.. If I just boot it comes up with lvm password request LARGER then usual and you cannot type in the box. I have to reset the computer using the reset button
<ForceRecon> oh and wireless is asking for a gnu pgp usage of the wallet but I don't have any keys.. How do I get a key
<hateball> ForceRecon: are you using UEFI?
<ForceRecon> I am pretty sure that the bios is UEFI yes, nice graphical interface..
<hateball> I suppose the nvidia blob is installed properly, guess you got a question to set a password to disable the shim module verification?
<hateball> if you enabled installing drivers during install
<ForceRecon> I did enable installing driver during install..
<hateball> anyhows, I dont use FDE myself so I dont know what issues one run into there
<ForceRecon> every time the machine starts it wants to connect to wireless, but always asks for me to save the password in a wallet using pgp
<hateball> nvidia blob doesnt have a proper KMS driver so that's why it doesnt look right until you get into X
<ForceRecon> when I try it says that I don't have any keys yet and I need to set up a key
<hateball> hmmmm
<ForceRecon> yeah I knew it was a video issue, but to not be able to type, kinda sux..
<hateball> ForceRecon: if you alt+f2 -> type kwallet -> go into the managment, does it ask you anything?
<ForceRecon> if I could just put in the password it might move along
<hateball> ForceRecon: well that bug with not being able to type should have been fixed a while back
<hateball> ForceRecon: which version of the driver is it? I use nvidia ppa so I am not sure what is repo default
<ForceRecon> KDE wallet config or manager does not ask for anything if I launch them
<ForceRecon> since I am already connected to the wireless and clicked cancel I don't think it will ask again
<ForceRecon> as far as nvidia goes it is using..   please hold
<ForceRecon> 4.5.0 Nvidia 384.90
<hateball> yeah should certainly be fixed there
<hateball> then umm... I dont really know
<ForceRecon> where is the interface to see what optional drivers are in use like the wireless and the option for nouveau or nvidia along with the intel firmware I think
<ForceRecon> where is that gui
<hateball> alt+f2 -> driver
<ForceRecon> https://i.imgur.com/ofz5cnb.jpg
<ForceRecon> can you see that or is it too small
<hateball> ForceRecon: yeah that looks
<hateball> good
<ForceRecon> so where do I get the key for the wallet to save the password for the wireless or can I just turn off the KDE wallet subsystem
<ForceRecon> and it won't ask for a key anymore?
<hateball> weeeeeeeeell you can disable kwallet... but that seems terrible unless you dont like password managment
<hateball> there's also the option of saving the network as available systemwide, then it gets saved to an encrypted file in /etc, so no need for your wallet :p
<ForceRecon> where do you normally get this key?
<ForceRecon> strange it would ask for one and not let you create one
<hateball> I can't recall ever seeing such a question
<hateball> ForceRecon: do you see any wallet at all in the kwallet manager?
<ForceRecon_> https://i.imgur.com/OL8P1L9.jpg
<ForceRecon_> every time I connect to a wireless network I get that message
<ForceRecon_> test
<ForceRecon_> oh.. heh
<hateball> ForceRecon_: oh!
<hateball> ForceRecon_: well you just... follow through the wizard :p
<hateball> to setup a wallet
<ForceRecon_> yeah it asks for a key and no wizard shows up.. just says hey.. you need a key.. make one
<hateball> ForceRecon_: well, just go with blowfish for now then
<ForceRecon_> Ill play around, because each time I try... I lose the room.. I will be back after more testing.. :)  Thanks man
<ForceRecon_> ttyl
<hateball> otherwise you manually need to make a GPG key and store it somewhere safe I guess
<ForceRecon_> yeah how do you make a gpg key
<ForceRecon_> where is the wizard..
<ForceRecon_> :D
<ForceRecon_> I could use terminal
<ForceRecon_> rather like the wizard..
<hateball> ForceRecon_: hmmm, seems kwallet-pam only supports blowfish anyhow
<hateball> ForceRecon_: which means that if you set it up using anything else, it wont unlock the wallet when you login
<ForceRecon_> good to know..
<ForceRecon_> I will use blowfish then.. until well that changes :)
<ForceRecon_> thanks for the good info
<ForceRecon_> bbiab
<ForceRecon_> hey what are using to chat? what program
<ForceRecon_> I like polari, but anything you can suggest
<hateball> Me? I use Quassel now
<hateball> At home I use irssi
<ForceRecon_> I really loved quassel... but it was a pain some times.. polari.. if you have not checked it out, do so.. its pretty slick, simple and nicely done..
<ForceRecon_> bbiab
<ForceRecon> whodat
<ForceRecon> okay back in business
<ForceRecon> Okay.. Wireless is taken care of I think..
<Guest37987> the top bar of my windows and my apps are black.. very hard to read.. How do I change that to a lighter color?
<hateball> !screenshot | Guest37987
<ubottu> Guest37987: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<sonofa> anyone know what the network is that #polari is on?  I thought it was OFTC
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ForceRecon> it's more likely that the theme you are using isn't handling split headerbars correctly
<ForceRecon> can anyone confirm this?
<ForceRecon> Hey BluesKaj
<ForceRecon> total rebuild on kubuntu...  today.. having some issues, working them out
<BluesKaj> Hi ForceRecon
<ForceRecon> Hey BluesKaj I was being helped earlier, but we could not figure it out.. maybe since I am using a nightly build it might change by tomorrow.. but having issues with nvidia as default when I reboot.. It just will not reboot I have to go in in recovery mode and then resume normal to get past lvm encryption
<hateball> ForceRecon: are you sure that it doesnt accept input btw?
<hateball> ForceRecon: iirc the bug was that it didnt show anything being input, but it still worked
<hateball> for unlocking luks, that is
<BluesKaj> I don't use lvm or encryption so I can't answer
<hateball> ForceRecon: I see some people have it working by disabling 'quiet splash' in grub also
<BluesKaj> yes quiet splash  or nomodest
<ForceRecon> disable quiet splash and type and hit enter and just wait.. see what happens.. Gonna try it now..  I can disable quiet splash by 'e' correct?
<BluesKaj> err nomodeset
<BluesKaj> yes 'e'
<ForceRecon> okay.. bbiab
<ForceRecon> thanks
<BluesKaj> hmm, doesn't look good, it's over 10mins
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<ForceRecon> stupid programs keep locking me out of freenode
<ForceRecon> have to keep coming back and releasing myself to get back oni
<ForceRecon> I took a photo of the location of where I need to edit.. but I am working on putting on this pc.. so I can add it to imgur and then ask you what exactly to edit so I don't crash the entire machine
<ForceRecon> is there any way in kubuntu to see images icons as thumbnails..
<ForceRecon> this trying to figure out what image is which is a real pain in the you know what
<hateball> ForceRecon: in dolphin? sure
<hateball> you have a button to toggle previews up top
<ForceRecon> https://i.imgur.com/ctFiOBq.jpg
<ForceRecon> what do I modify pretty please..
<ForceRecon> the typing the password without seeing it type did not work
<D0U91E> morning folks
<D0U91E> morning folks
<ForceRecon> morning
<ForceRecon> :D
<D0U91E> :)
<hateball> ForceRecon: you see the line with ro quiet splash and so on, just remove the 'quiet splash' bit
<ForceRecon> any required amount of spaces between anything
<hateball> well, one
<hateball> but nothing breaks if you have two
<ForceRecon> okeedo.. here I go again..
<ForceRecon> that did nothing as it did not save it
<ForceRecon> it bascially says edit then f10 to boot..
<ForceRecon> taking out no splash does exactly what recovery mode did and a resume
<ForceRecon> hmmmm..
<hateball> ForceRecon: so taking out quiet splash did not allow you to boot and enter the password?
<hateball> If it *did* allow you to boot as expected, make the change permanent
<ForceRecon> yeah, exactly what I did when I clicked recovery mode.. but it does not save it so the next time I have to do it again, or I can modify grub and always see all the text on boot and only put the password in once
<hateball> ForceRecon: Yes, sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<ForceRecon> I guess I have no choice.. you think it will ever be fixed?
<hateball> ForceRecon: then on GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= you remove quiet splash from inside ""
<hateball> ForceRecon: No
<ForceRecon> well why not.. its a problem
<hateball> nVidia dont seem too keen on fixing their drivers
<hateball> after you remove it, you run "sudo update-grub" to regenerate the grub.cfg
<ForceRecon> bbiab
<BluesKaj> ForceRecon, also after installing the nightly build your default gpu driver is now the open source nouveau, you'll have to use the driver manager to install the recommended driver unless you know which proprietary driver to use
<hateball> that's already done BluesKaj
<ForceRecon> it is actually using nvidia as the driver
<hateball> that's what causing this issue in the first place
<ForceRecon> but good call
<hateball> as nvidia blob as no proper KMS support and cant show a tty
<ForceRecon> yeah nouveau was working fine other than complaining all the time
<hateball> working fine as long as you dont want to play any other games than kpat :p
<ForceRecon> and then change nvidia fixed that, but here we are.. I have to work out somethings here.. this password to use the wifi every time is a pain in the ass..
<hateball> ForceRecon: didnt you set it up with blowfish?
<BluesKaj> make sure you have dkms installed, quite sure it's default on 'buntus now
<ForceRecon> I am not able to delete or manage my share SMB..
<hateball> Through Dolphin? I recall it might try and use the wrong version of SMB
<ForceRecon> and this video stuff,, and using preview in dolphin with images just make the thumbnail icon larger but does not display a thumbnail of the image
<hateball> And there's some config you can change for that
<BluesKaj> ForceRecon, also enable OpenGL 3.1
<ForceRecon> I set it up with blowfish cause I don't have a key for the other one
<ForceRecon> and now every time I boot it pops up asking for a password so that it can connect to the wifi, but not the wifi password, the password protecting blowfish
<ForceRecon> craziness
<hateball> that *should* all work automatically if this is a fresh install
<ForceRecon> just did it 2 hours ago
<ForceRecon> nothing else on this machine
<hateball> log into your session with sddm, kwallet-pam should unlock the wallet
<hateball> then again, I don't use encryption myself, so no idea how it might factor into all of this
<ForceRecon> lunch time.. gonna do my best to keep this distro as I like it ALOT..  but I don't want to spend my time doing lots of work arounds either.. so.. gonna do some lunch, then come back and hit it hard.. learn something new
<ForceRecon> thanks for all the help guys!
<IrcsomeBot> Giovanni was removed by: Giovanni
<IrcsomeBot> edeyuarudo was added by: edeyuarudo
<IrcsomeBot> <edeyuarudo> Anybody know if there is a Spanish telegram group...???
<valorie> !es | @edeyuarudo
<ubottu> @edeyuarudo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<valorie> oh, Telegram -- that I don't know
<IrcsomeBot> <edeyuarudo> Doesn't matter... I got kde cañas y bravas...
#kubuntu 2017-10-19
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|691> hello. I am using MacOS. How to burn .iso file to USB stick to install kubuntu?
<user|691> hello. I am using MacOS. How to burn .iso file to USB stick to install kubuntu?
<user|691> Please help guys
<lordievader> user|691: Try Unetbootin.
<lordievader> Thought it had support for Mac
<valorie> mac might at least have dd?
<valorie> since it's bsd underneath
<lordievader> It probably has it, but I've had more luck with unetbootin than dd'ing an image.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> edeyuarudo was removed by: edeyuarudo
<Shibe> guys on the website it says kubuntu 17.10 is out but the download link still shows me kubuntu 17.04
<hateball> Shibe: So it does
 * hateball pokes acheronuk
<hateball> At least I think acheronuk is one that can edit that stuff
<hateball> Shibe: for the time being, it exists here anyhow http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/artful/release/
<hateball> Someone just needs to update the webpage
<acheronuk> Shibe: I was just testing the new banner in place. we are not quite released yet
<Shibe> acheronuk: oh
<Shibe> acheronuk: got me a bit hyped up :(
<acheronuk> Shibe: sorry about that. changed back to 17.04 until the Ubuntu release team pulls the trigger on Ubuntu and all the flavours
<mparillo> Yes, a few years back I jumped the gun upon seeing final images published, and was told it was a best practice to wait on the official release announcement. It usually comes out late afternoon UTC / GMT.
<BluesKaj> I'm probly almost there already, updating and upgrading daily usually makes the official release a small upgrade to the OS
<ForceRecon> are you guys at an official release yet?
<acheronuk> not yet
 * ForceRecon puts away blow horn
<BluesKaj> it's not released yet. it will be anounced here #ubuntu-release-party
<ForceRecon> woohoo.. morning btw
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<ForceRecon> I am having some troubles with kubuntu on the machine as you know.. I am going to have to go back to the old distro for now and try again next week.  I need a stable machine back.. ....
<ForceRecon> not saying kubuntu is unstable by any means... just saying my machine is having some issues..
<acheronuk> now we are released :D
<acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/
<acheronuk> alternative downloads and checksums still need updating
<lordievader> ForceRecon: What kind of issues?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, he left , but he had grub and graphics issues
<lordievader> That should be solveable... unless it is nvidia+intel related
<hateball> nvidia + encrypted LVM iirc
<BluesKaj> yeah , forgot about the lvm and encryption
<BluesKaj> dunno why home users bother with that, but to each his own
<hateball> well at least FDE seems a bit overkill
<hateball> encrypting /home, sure
<hateball> That said, nvidia could step up their game and fix their driver
<BluesKaj> well, I have the same driver nd it works well
<BluesKaj> and
<lordievader> Yeah, running nouveau is a whole lot easier, but the performance is crap.
<BluesKaj> if you're a gamer, but otherwise it works
<hateball> BluesKaj: Yes it works well. As long as you dont require things like KMS to unlock LUKS during boot etc :)
<hateball> If AMD can do it then nvidia can, they just... dont
<hateball> same with the Wayland situation
<BluesKaj> yup, too many complications
<drp> FDE is easy to setup in the installer and I can feel fine with a weaker login password + if my computer ever gets stolen none of my data can be used
<drp> so I do think it'
<drp> s useful for home
 * lordievader has everything but /boot encrypted
<hateball> Yes, but the installer could/should have a warning if you enable FDE and the nvidia blob at the same time
<lordievader> On machines which can easily leave the house.
<BluesKaj> has anyone here heard of a linux machine without encryption being stolen and easlly accessed and used against the user like his bank and CC accounts?...i haven't
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, ouch
<BluesKaj> I haven't heard of anyone having that issue, D0U91E
<lordievader> Computers get stolen all the time. I don't want to give them the ability to (easily) read the data I store on there.
<lordievader> It might not be their aim. But that does not make it that I like the thought of it.
<BluesKaj> yeah ,and thery mostly windows or mac  machines
<acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-is-released/
<lordievader> 🎉
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> I had thought that now plasma 5.11 comes up and receives 17.10. Since current is currently plasma 5.10.5. I guess the plasma 5.11 with the 18.04 will come in April. What is now a pure speculation.
<BluesKaj> Silenoz , it should be in the backports soon
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plasma 5.11 will come for 17.10 in the backports PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 18.04 will have plasma 5.12
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, where does the query come from err why were you asking?
<D0U91E> heyyyy I thought 17,10 was going to be released... right?
<BluesKaj> yes, it's supposedly in the repos now
<lordievader> D0U91E: See the link acheronuk just posted ;)
<BluesKaj> D0U91E, the issue was about encryption on home user machines
<BluesKaj> and the dangers of them being stolen
<silenoz> i have a problem with the backports ppa
<silenoz> silenoz@VirtualBox:~$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<silenoz> [sudo] Passwort für silenoz:
<silenoz>  Backports of new versions of KDE Platform, Plasma and Applications as well as major KDE apps for Kubuntu.
<silenoz>  Mehr Informationen: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<silenoz> [ENTER] drücken zum Weitermachen oder Strg-c, um das Hinzufügen abzubrechen.
<silenoz> gpg: Die "Keybox" `/tmp/tmppz0mooh4/pubring.gpg' wurde erstellt
<acheronuk> what problem?
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> I'm just finishing pastebin everything.
<BluesKaj> silenoz, check the the "technical details", you'llsee that 17.10 isn't included in those repos
<BluesKaj> OSs
<acheronuk> there is nothing in the backports ppa yet for artful
<BluesKaj> yup
<acheronuk> there are still a few issues with plasma 5.11 which makes me hesitant to push that to the main PPA
<silenoz> so here pastebin
<silenoz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25772860/
<BluesKaj> silenoz, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<BluesKaj> click on :Technical details.....
<acheronuk> no release file, as nothing released into it yet
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> so it takes two more three days until the releasedatei stands ready? If it is, it is also no wonder that you edit the manual still nothing came and again a error message.
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, been on beta 2 with plasma 5.11, but there no new packages or upgrades in the repos yet and lsb_release -a shows the devel flag is gone
<acheronuk> I've copied krita into backports PPA, as that is ready, and should stop the no release file message
<acheronuk> when it publishes anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> ichw earth now snap back in the snap and wait a few days and then look again, until accordingly everything was released. To beat me now is something time-consuming. : D Still many thanks for the help and the now new information :)
<trevize> hello I am having trouble upgradeing to 17.10
<trevize> could anyone help me?
<acheronuk> what trouble?
<acheronuk> upgrade instructions from 17.04 are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ArtfulUpgrades/Kubuntu
<trevize> I write this to console
<trevize> kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE"
<trevize> I can see the release upgrade window
<trevize> but it asks me to upgrade to 17.04 instead. I am upgrading from 16.10
<acheronuk> trevize: yes, that is the upgrade path when you are not on LTS releases. the upgrade goes to the next release. it doesn't skip intermediate ones
<BluesKaj> yes, it's not correct to jump a release, you can backup your data then doa clena install of 17.10
<BluesKaj> do a clean install
<trevize> the problem is it gives me an error and I cant upgrade to 17.04
<trevize> a clean install is troublesome :-\
<BluesKaj> make sure you yupdate and upgrade your existing packages first then do-release-upgrade
<acheronuk> and on 16.10, ppa-purge the backports ppa before trying an upgrade
<_Wens_> hi all! plasma-discover segmentation fault. If use kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE" wrote No new release found.
<acheronuk> you can also manually change yakkety in your sources.list to artful, and apt-get dist-upgrade, though that is a not officially supported method
<acheronuk> and is at your own risk
<acheronuk> _Wens_: what release upgrading from?
<trevize> is it too late to upgrade to 17.04 now?
<_Wens_> kubuntu 17.04 + backports
<trevize> maybe I could first upgrade to 17.04 and then to 17.10
<acheronuk> _Wens_: let me check
<acheronuk> _Wens_: this has not updated with details of artful yet http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<acheronuk> which is what the release upgrader checks
<_Wens_> ‎‎acheronuk‎ thanks
<acheronuk> _Wens_: that will get updated a little later today, at which point upgrades should work
<acheronuk> _Wens_: ubuntu release team are apparently just checking for any last minute upgrade issues before they switch that over
<_Wens_> ‎‎acheronuk‎ ok, thank you
<o_a> Hello, all. When will Kubuntu 17.10 and Plasma 5.11 arrive? Thanks
<o_a> Also, my fonts are ridiculously tiny after the last update and I'm not sure why
<acheronuk> o_a: Kubuntu 17.10 is here
<acheronuk> Plasma 5.11 is built, but in testing. will come for the backports PPA sometime in the next week or 2
<mparillo> And still with the expectation that backports will skip 5.11.0 in favour of 5.11.1?
<acheronuk> mparillo: 5.11.1 is built
<user|80389> How can i upgrade
<user|80389> to 17.10
<acheronuk> user|80389: from what release?
<user|80389> 17.04
<acheronuk> upgrade instructions from 17.04 are here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ArtfulUpgrades/Kubuntu
<user|80389> thanks
<mparillo> Yes, I know, I tested 5.11.1 maybe a week ago. I deleted the VM during the flurry of 17.10 release testing.
<acheronuk> mparillo: I only built it on Tuesday when it was released
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 17.10 https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark-is-released/ | https://forum.kde.org/, https://www.kubuntuforums.net/
 * acheronuk thanks yofel 
<o_a> acheronuk: Any ideas for when Plasma 5.11 land in the main repo? Or we can only expect it to appear in 18.04?
<acheronuk> o_a: Plasma 5.11 is only likely in the backports PPA for 17.10. 18.04 will get 5.11 reasonably soon after it gets going hopefully, then 5.12 in Jan/Feb
<o_a> You mean January 2019?
<acheronuk> o_a: No, January/Feb 2018
<acheronuk> https://community.kde.org/Schedules/Plasma_5
<acheronuk> 5.12.0 LTS Release Thu 2018-01-25
<acheronuk> 18.04 will not go into feature freeze until March 2018, so should get plasma 5.12 in
<_Wens_> Upgrade to 17.10. Bug with add google account in setting not fixed :(
<acheronuk> _Wens_: I am playing with a fix for that, as the older Xenial version of 'signon-ui' actually works, while the newer builds do not
<acheronuk> at least, the old one does not segfault!
<acheronuk> if can get that working, it can go in updates or backports, with the added bonus of kio-gdrive in backports :)
<_Wens_> ‎acheronuk‎ kio-gdrive enable in backports?
<acheronuk> not yet, but will be if I can get it working
<Guest85272> hello
<acheronuk> _Wens_: do you use google drive?
<_Wens_> ‎acheronuk‎ yes
<acheronuk> _Wens_: maybe you would like to test kio-gdrive in my ppa here ppa:rikmills/kio-grive
<elichai2> Hey
<elichai2> My brightness function keys stopped working, the volume fun keys do work. tried adding `acpi_osi=` to grub with no success, xev nor acpi_listen register the keys being pressed
<elichai2> any ideas?
<elichai2> if anyone was interested it was a DSDT problem
<zadolux> hey
<viewer|15441> hi! Has anyone some across this issue when using the Nvidia settings manager
<viewer|15441> prime displays cannot be controlled by nvidia-settings
#kubuntu 2017-10-20
<grahamperrin[m]> Back to basics for a moment. With FreeBSD, I know that hibernate e.g. suspend to disk is not possible. With Kubuntu, I'm surprised to find a notebook with a flat battery after a period of sleep.
<grahamperrin[m]> Must I set a preference, for Kubuntu to automatically hibernate when the battery drops below some level?
<DarinMiller> grahamperrin[m]: System settings -> Power Mang.  -> Energy Savings -> On low battery (tab)
<DarinMiller> although, i am not sure it will wake from suspend to hibernate....
<DarinMiller> hibernation has never been a strong point for Linux, so don't be surprised if you encounter issues. i.e. Ensure to save any work before testings.
<grahamperrin[m]> DarinMiller: thanks
<grahamperrin[m]> Digging deeper, in retrospect maybe it was not a flat battery. I charged it for a while, still no boot; removed the battery and it would not boot with the power adapter alone; reinserted the batter, removed the adapter, still no boot. Eventually rekindled by pressing and holding the power button probably whilst without the battery or power adapter.
<grahamperrin[m]> (I had previously pressed and held the power button, without effect.)
<grahamperrin[m]> Just one of those things. I had similar misbehaviour with the hardware (Ergo Vista 621) a handful of times in the past.
<lordievader> Good morning
<freakyy> hi ;D
<freakyy> what do u guys think, should i try out kde? ... i currently only have ubuntu gnome installed and i wonder how kde looks like now with 17.10 ;D
<freakyy> if i install kubuntu-desktop, will it also install plymouth theme or just install but not switch default?
<hateball> Yep!
<freakyy> ok so then - i need to install kubuntu-desktop right?
<freakyy> hateball:
<hateball> freakyy: Yeah, to get all associated applications etc
<freakyy> ok installing. download at 1,5MB/s means, around 4 mins 30 secs to download everything ;D
<hateball> :)
<freakyy> i wonder, is the default theme good or should i try something like
<freakyy> adapta
<hateball> freakyy: Personally I use look&feel to pick breeze-dark
<lordievader> What you could also do, if you don't want to mess with your current install, is download a live image.
<hateball> freakyy: installing kubuntu-desktop will also change your login manager to sddm instead of.. whatever vanilla ubuntu uses now
<freakyy> nah, i can easily switch back plymouth and i guess, what does gdm use as login manager?
<hateball> well, you'll get asked which you want to use
<freakyy> i mean, gnome
<freakyy> gdm right? and not kdm?
<freakyy> hateball: ok ;D
<hateball> it used to be lightdm, but I am not sure if they switched back to gdm
<freakyy> i think they switched back to gdm
<freakyy> as gdm is installed
<freakyy> lightdm isnt
<freakyy> how do i switch display manager lager on?
<freakyy> if i wanna try sddm but wanna switch back to gdm too?
<freakyy> its installin now
<freakyy> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<freakyy> found out ;D
<freakyy> thx
<freakyy> it will take another 5 minutes i guess to install
<freakyy> hateball:  hm ok (about breeze-dark)
<freakyy> 1/3 left
<freakyy> im installing on my laptop so everythins a bit slow
<freakyy> but i might like kde but still, gnome is good
<freakyy> does kde have something like these windows 10 features, where, only the icon is in the bottom bar and u can "stick" it to the panel?
<lordievader> KDE goes very far in customizing it how you like it. I think that what you describe is possible.
<freakyy> ok thanks
<freakyy> the install is soon finished
<freakyy> ill then - switch desktops
<freakyy> wahts the default console für kde? still konsole?
<freakyy> it finished installing
<freakyy> switching, brb
<hateball> freakyy: you can rightclick running apps and "pin a launcher when not running" or some such
 * hateball only uses hotkeys or krunner to launch things, has no icons
 * lordievader same here
<freakyy> yay
<freakyy> i like kde
<freakyy> it looks good
<freakyy> the dark theme
<freakyy> etc.
<freakyy> though i dont like konsole better than gnome terminal
<freakyy> hm kubuntu has many features
<freakyy> i must say
<freakyy> it looks nice
<freakyy> is it possible that its slower than gnome? oO
<freakyy> i mean takes longer to bood
<hateball> what do you mean by boot?
<hateball> from the time you enter password until desktop shows?
<hateball> freakyy: also note that the first time you run, baloo will index your ~/ so that slows it down a bit
<hateball> well, not only the first time, continously, but the first time will be noticeable..
<freakyy> hateball: yes ... the desktop takes long to load. especially, firs tsteam is displayed, then discord ... and later first the desktop
<freakyy> i like kde connect
<hateball> :)
<freakyy> but dont know where my music files are free-hand ;D
<freakyy> how can i make the bottom bar default size
<freakyy> i played with it now its too smal
<freakyy> l
<hateball> well... resize it?
<hateball> the way you made it smaller, make it bigger :p
<valorie> hit the "hamburger" menu and resize
<freakyy> hateball: hm, id like to stick with the default
<freakyy> a pitty u cant reset to default
<freakyy> hm
<freakyy> is there anything in kde i should check out? :D
<freakyy> im already usin breeze dark
<freakyy> ;D
<freakyy> can i uninstall ubuntu desktop im wondering
<freakyy> or should i do a fresh install
<freakyy> but then id have to do it on 2 pcs
<freakyy> and install lots of stuff again
<hateball> freakyy: well... if you uninstall ubuntu-desktop I guess it might have common deps with kubuntu-desktop and that would cause unwanted breakage
<freakyy> ok
<freakyy> then il just keep ubuntu
<hateball> so if you want "clean" then installing clean is the only way I'd say
<hateball> least painful, at any rate
<hateball> unless you're strapped for disk space there's not much point in removing the gnome stuff
<freakyy> ok ;D
<hateball> suppose it saves time during upgrades etc
<freakyy> nah i have lots of disk space
<freakyy> doesnt matter
<freakyy> i used kde back before plasma
<freakyy> ;D
<freakyy> nice how it evolved ;D
<freakyy> hope they continue adding cool features
<hateball> I think that's the general idea :p
<hateball> but yeah, a "restore fresh session" option might be something nice, but it does not exist for now
<hateball> freakyy: you can however rightclick a "broken" panel and remove it, then rightclick the workspace and add a new default panel
<freakyy> i have another question. google chrome doesnt have like, the normal close/minimzie etc. buttons but instead the default kde ones. usually chrome doesnt use system window decorations?
<freakyy> oh wait
<freakyy> now it doesnt but
<freakyy> it doesnt display minimize/close etc at all now
<freakyy> want a screenshot?
<freakyy> if i maximize the window it wont work
<freakyy> no more close/maximize/minimize
<freakyy> how to make screenshots in kde?
<freakyy> https://i.imgur.com/9G8QBPX.png
<freakyy> also on the lower right u can see, 2 icons not visible - thats steam and owncloud
<freakyy> how can i make them visible?
<freakyy> i might need to change something dunno one moment relogging in
<freakyy> ah nm not now
<freakyy> later
<oerheks> what is that 'Uwe' label ?
<freakyy> thats my name
<freakyy> its logged in into google chrome - and synchronization
<oerheks> oke, so logged in on your google account, it displays over the min-max-close?
<hateball> freakyy: you can rightclick chrome title bar and tell it to use system decorations or not
<hateball> it's the same with chromium, and in for example incognito mode as well (not logged in)
<hateball> it started a while back, I forgot about filing a bug for it
<hateball> freakyy: you should see the window controls if Chrome isnt maximized tho
<freakyy> yes but i dont want to use system-bar and if i dont use system bar, it shows like on the screenshot
<freakyy> yes then i see them
<hateball> freakyy: https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=375650
<freakyy> thats a real pitty
<freakyy> that it doesnt work like this
<freakyy> it should work ;(
<freakyy> and that since 2013?
<hateball> lol there's older chromium bugs than that xD
<oerheks> or it is the " That button which appears next to the min/max/close button is called "Enable new profile management "
<freakyy> i voted for the bug
<freakyy> brb restart
<hateball> freakyy: as you can see it is duplicate of https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=594490 tho, and that seems like it should be fixed in 63
<freakyy> im using chrome beta but still the problem ;D
<freakyy> btw, every time i try to shutdown or restart, the lower right thing says: "Shutdown canceled by """
<freakyy> and if i do it again it works then
<jonathan_x> Anyone have a clue how I can get LVM to ignore a physical volume that was previously activated?
<jonathan_x> I mean how can I completely remove a physical volume from the memory of the system?
<jonathan_x> Filtering doesn't work, it is still using the volume group and its volumes, even after I deactivated the vg.
<jonathan_x> Oh apologies, I used "filter" instead of "global_filter"
<freakyy> hateball? :)
<hateball> freakyy: What?
<freakyy> hateball: do u know about the problem that when u click shutdown, it stops with message: Shutdown canceled by "" ?
<freakyy> because i have to click twice every time
<hateball> probably caused by some app you've got running
<freakyy> yea :(
<hateball> trial and error is all I can suggest, not sure if there's a way to enable some verbose logging of plasmashell
<freakyy> ok but i want to use all programs that i have running
<freakyy> oh and i dont need ibus panel
<freakyy> can i stop it from beeing displayed?
<freakyy> hm, id like a better font for konsole let me check
<hateball> freakyy: I mean that if you kill apps 1 by 1 before shutdown you'd find out which one prevents proper shutdown, and then you can troubleshoot that
<freakyy> i know
<freakyy> yea i will have to do that
<freakyy> now i have a nice font
<freakyy> i like ubuntu mono
<freakyy> :)
<freakyy> as console font
<freakyy> :D
<freakyy> better than "Hack" ;D
<hateball> for instance Steam used to prevent proper shutdown, so it had to be closed first
<freakyy> yes i have steam installed
<freakyy> cant they do anything bout that
<freakyy> with gnome it works
<hateball> I said used to, it should be fixed
<freakyy> does kde have a bluelight filter
<hateball> It was just an example, I don't know what applications you run
<freakyy> ok thanks :D
<freakyy> do u know if kde has a bluelight filter?
<valorie> freakyy: it's coming
<freakyy> awkay ;D
<valorie> if it's not already in plasma 5.11.1
<freakyy> thx ^^
<valorie> which is what I'm running
<freakyy> valorie: r u on kubuntu 17.10?
<freakyy> im on kubuntu 17.10
<valorie> will soon be available in backports for Artful
<freakyy> ok ;D
<freakyy> how do i enable backports with kde?
<valorie> oh yes, have been since the alpha
<valorie> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<dax> there's a plasma widget for redshift, if plasma doesn't have it built in yet
<valorie> yup
<hateball> like valorie said, it will come with kwin in 5.11
<dax> !info plasma-applet-redshift-control
<ubottu> plasma-applet-redshift-control (source: plasma-applet-redshift-control): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.17-1 (zesty), package size 10 kB, installed size 68 kB
<valorie> redshift works pretty well these days
<freakyy> oh i have to add an extra ppa?
<valorie> backports is a PPA, yes
<valorie> only tested stuff goes in there
<valorie> I've always run backports and never had a problem
<valorie> for like 7 years
<freakyy> awkay thx ;D
<valorie> we might wait until Plasma 5.11.2 because there is one bugfix we want to get in there
<freakyy> ok :) adding backports on my laptop now too
<freakyy> is there any integration with owncloud in kde?=
<hateball> freakyy: you can install the owncloud client if you like
<hateball> last time I did it wiped my kwallet without asking, but that was a while ago
<hateball> I've only used it through a browser since
<freakyy> ok then ill use the one from their website, thx ;D
<valorie> nextcloud might be a better bet
<valorie> the original maintainer went there
<freakyy> nah i have an owncloud server
<freakyy> no, it's steam :(
<hateball> freakyy: hmmm, maybe only fixed in beta then
<hateball> freakyy: https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3301
<hateball> iirc it was fixed at some point, maybe it's re-broken. whatever, I just kill it manually prior to shutdown :p
<freakyy> ok thank you
<Drinfeld> I have Kubuntu 17.04 AMD64 installed and I am using the nvidia driver. Can I upgrade to 17.10 without problems or do I have to disable the nvidia driver first?
<hateball> Drinfeld: You can upgrade just fine
<hateball> Drinfeld: if you are using the nvidia ppa it will get disabled tho, so you'll need to fix that after upgrade
<hateball> if you're just using default repos, nothing special will happen
<Drinfeld> hateball: OK, thanks!
<user|26263> hello
<jonathan_x> What would be the best VM for running Linux from within Windows, and without considering VirtualBox?
<jonathan_x> And I mean mostly: pleasant integration within Windows for full desktop switching.
<hateball> jonathan_x: ask ##windows
<jonathan_x> I'm asking here.
<hateball> I can see that
<hateball> And we don't support questions about what hypervisor to run on a Windows host
<jonathan_x> I'm not asking you.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<user|1682> Hello
<user|1682> Anybody here?
<user|1682> Who can help me with the hold mouse in Kubuntu 16.04? Also known as "Simulate secondary click"
<hateball> hmm
<hateball> I'm not familiar with that term I am afraid
<hateball> user|1682: oh, like hold down the left mousebutton simulates clicking the right mousebutton?
<hateball> I guess this is it https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/a11y-right-click.html ?
<hateball> No idea how to achieve that using Plasmas accessibility things I'm afraid
<user|72686> yeah it is  https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/a11y-right-click.html
<user|72686> i need to disable that in kubuntu 16 04
<user|72686> but i haven't found that in system settings
<hateball> *disable* ? how is it enabled in the first place?
<user|72686> When I installed my Kubuntu, i've found that when I click right button and hold its down, automaticly clicking the action
<user|72686> I've searched that in Google
<user|72686> And found which function in the system settings I need
<user|72686> but i haven't found that function in the system settings of kubuntu
<user|72686> So what can I do?
<user|72686> with the problem
<hateball> wait, now you're talking about holding down the right button?
<user|72686> look at this function https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/a11y-right-click.html
<user|72686> in the article talking about how to ENABLE that function
<user|72686> but in Kubuntu 16.04 that HAS ALREADY ENABLED
<user|72686> And I need to disable that
<o_a> Hello, all. Is there something wrong with the Kubuntu servers? I'm running the update process and it's slow as hell
<o_a> The download even stops at times
<o_a> Is this happening only at my end or it's also happening for someone else?
<hateball> o_a: Try switching mirrors
<acheronuk> not heard anything specific today, but it's not unusual for the servers and mirrors to be under heavy load and have a bit of a go slow the few days after release.
<D0U91E> I installed 17.10 installed some packages successfully edited my fstab and now my 17.10 boots to cli login where I need to maintenence somethning'
<D0U91E> any advice?
<D0U91E> Yes D0U91E remove you nfs mount in fstab...
<D0U91E> How do you mount samba shares like in 17.04?
<edward__> KUBUNTU 17.10 doesn't load pulseaudio.
<edward__> any clues?
<o_a> acheronuk: Thanks
<acheronuk> edward__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#pulseaudio_-_devices_not_showing.2Fpulseaudio_crash
<stanley> hi
<o_a> How do I switch mirrors mid-update? I'm running the do-release-update graphical tool
<stanley> i have a question about cantata.
<o_a> I'm afraid to break something
<stanley> does cantata can set a socks5 proxy?
<stanley> #kubuntu-cn
<dougiel> 17.10 does not mount my network shares anymore .04 works flawlessly
<user|92456> hey all
<user|92456> having a bit of an issue with kubuntu
<user|92456> i have it installed in an external drive sled.  can't get my wireless card to be recognized
<freakyy> hi. is it normal that the app-starter icon on the lower left is NOT animated? i mean it doesnt give any response wheni hover over it.
<terrori> привет
<freakyy> is kubuntu going to implement windows-10 like application-panel? where each application has just an icon and not font written?
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> is kubuntu 17.10 with wayland by defualt or with x.org ?
<vrmuppalla> xorg, not wayland AFAIK
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> thanks!!
<freakyy> EvilRoey: it has Wayland default, but if u have some properity driver installed like nvidia, it will automatically stick to xorg - it did that for me ;D
<EvilRoey> freakyy: SEEE that's what I was wondering
<EvilRoey> so thanks :)
<EvilRoey> because I also have an NVidia card
<freakyy> EvilRoey: yea np ;D
<freakyy> EvilRoey: wait im talkin about ubuntu
<freakyy> i dont know how it is with kubuntu (plasma)
<freakyy> wait lemme check if i have any options
<freakyy> strangely it has Ubuntu (Wayland) Ubuntu (Xorg) and Plasma but no Plasma (wayland) or Plasma (Xorg) ...
<freakyy> its a good question EvilRoey
<freakyy> can anyone help us here?
<freakyy> :D
<freakyy> ok vrmuppalla says kubuntu uses xorg ... that might be the reason why theres only 1 menu entry ... and its not using wayland at all ;D
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> well then! problem solved
<EvilRoey> vrmuppalla, freakyy: thanks for your assistance!
<freakyy> np EvilRoey
<freakyy> but it should work ... the upgrade even with nvidia drivers
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> you mean, in Waylnd?
<freakyy> else u dont have nvidia drivers running
<freakyy> no, in wayland nvidia drivers dont work
<EvilRoey> ok
<freakyy> i think
<freakyy> (yet)
<freakyy> im not sure about it, for me the perfect set up is working ;D
<EvilRoey> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good day everyone!
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> can anyone recommend me a good pfd editor for kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> apart from libreoffice off course
<valorie> okular
<valorie> da best!
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @valorie, Hi valorie! i use okular for viewing but i have never been able to edit with it, i want to delete some text in a pdf specifically
<valorie> the underlying permissions have to be there to allow that
<valorie> but I suppose there are ways to crack in *some* of them
<valorie> there is #okular for more in-depth info
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @valorie, will ask there, thank you
<valorie> best of luck!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DGUERRERO, https://code-industry.net/free-pdf-editor/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not open source, but free version always worked ok for me
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> okular can only annotate, not edit as far as I know
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @acheronuk, I'll check it out, thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> ram
<vrmuppalla> masterpdf https://code-industry.net/masterpdfeditor/  has free and paid ($50) versions.
<viewer|57484> hello all.  really digging kubuntu but am having a hard time adjust to the theme engine.  please no flaming but how can i make it more user friendly and dare i say a little more like windows?
<viewer|57484> or at least change the taskbar at the bottom
<valorie> dunno what windows is like but everything is configurable
<valorie> and look at store.kde.org for some theming choices
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @viewer|57484, kubuntu by default is very much windows-alike in apperance, which feature are you looking for?
<viewer|57484> DGUERRERO
<viewer|57484> thanks for your response.  i just want themes really
<viewer|57484> valorie pointed me to the store which i installed but i believe Kubuntu uses kde3 themes?
<valorie> !
<valorie> no
<valorie> we're very up-to-date
<sparker781> well i am new to Kubuntu
<valorie> and what we release is stock plasma
<valorie> no special theming
<sparker781> you need to not be so harsh
<valorie> !
<sparker781> I have no idea what i am doing
<valorie> I'm trying to give you information
<valorie> welcome to Kubuntu, always lovely to have a new user
<sparker781> thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @viewer|57484, i think it's the opposite, in the kde store you will find quite a lot old themes, maybe not compatible anymore
<sparker781> im trying its for my work
<valorie> @DGUERRERO is right, you need to be choosy
<sparker781> that might be an issue.  I clicked on find new themes in the desktop theme in settings and downloaded it but it's not showing up to choose it
<valorie> I wish they would figure out a way to shunt the old stuff to the bottom of the lists or something
<valorie> tag them by what versions they work with, or something
<sparker781> why am i not seeing the theme i downloaded
<sparker781> this is so frustrating
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> how are you dowloading them? from the web page or directly from the theme settings?
<sparker781> i figured it out.  sometimes i dont have patience
<sparker781> LOL
<sparker781> how can i space out the task bar to look like windows.  sorry but the options i have kind of suck.  LOL
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @sparker781, what do you mean by space? do yow want the icons-only appareance of win7?
<sparker781> @IrcsomeBot
<sparker781> yes similar to how windows does it if possible
<sparker781> the rest im cool with as far as how it operates and what not.  just the look is just meh
<valorie> right-click in an empty area and change to icons-only
<valorie> you always have choices if you can find the place to make 'em
<valorie> if you google for "how to make plasma 5 look like windows" I'm sure you will get lots of hits
<marting> Hi. So, I installed kubuntu 17.10 today, and noticed that with netextender (VPN solution of SonicWall), I have a major memory leak (java). How do I debug this? Any suggestions?
<marting> Are there any alternatives to netExtender for sonicwall vpn?
<marting> it is eating about 8 MB per second
<marting> Funny thing: On another machine, running Fedora, and the exact same version of java (openjdk 1.8.0._144, build 18.0_144_b01), and the exact same version of netextender (8.6.801), there is no memory leak. It is stable at ~130MB
<clivejo> marting: probably best to ask in Ubuntu channel
<marting> clivejo: ok, will go there
#kubuntu 2017-10-21
<Lee2010> Is anyone having problems with 17.10? Anytime I start firefox it crashes the whole session
<darwin_> how can Kubuntu release 17.10 with this bug??? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1720519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1720519 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "KDE/Kubuntu: Module "module-switch-on-connect" should be loaded once at most. Refusing to load." [High,Confirmed]
<juacom99> hi, one quick question. I made a distro upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10 and now every time i restart my machine my resolv.conf id set to default. i got my  DNS servers in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base but not even doing a sudo resolvconf -u works
<darwin_> why were the KDE packages demoted from main to universe?
<Mike0254> Hello CHannel
<Mike0254> is anyone available for some help
<juacom99> Mike0254: !ask
<Mike0254> Thank You!
<Mike0254> I am running kabuntu 16.04, I am having problems accessing the grub menu before boot
<Mike0254> I press shift left, i've tried shift right, spacebar
<Mike0254> ?
<Mike0254> ctrl alt shift? on both sides, one side at a time
<juacom99> try this
<juacom99> https://askubuntu.com/questions/16042/how-to-get-to-the-grub-menu-at-boot-time
<juacom99> the part about editing the file
<Mike0254> i know how to edit the file, but i need to access the grub menu first to enter pci=nomis
<Mike0254> pci=nomsi
<Mike0254> or I get this long list of pci errors that log onto my hard drive
<Mike0254> is their an F button say F6 or something?
<juacom99> sorry i don't know, i thoug it was Shift
<Mike0254> okay, no worries
<Mike0254> right shift, correct
<Mike0254> ?
<juacom99> i guess any shift ( that's what i've read)
<Mike0254> alright, thanks
<juacom99> sorry i was not of much help
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> I just replaced my home dir and now when I restart kwallet asks me my password but won't accept it (it gives a read error and says it might be incorrect).  The password works fine when I login
<Mike0254> awww now worries
<Mike0254> alright, take it easy
<Mike0254> Bye
<Taggnostr> hello
<freakyy> hi all. how can I check, what program uses bandwidth?
<amichair> hi, the command in the kubuntu release notes to upgrade to 17.10 seems to be invalid on 17.04 (kdesudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE)
<amichair> it says unknown option 'm'
<amichair> also, discover doesn't show the available upgrade
<acheronuk> let me check
<amichair> acheronuk: it looks like it's passing -m to kdesudo rather than to do-release-upgrade? how is that possible?
<amichair> acheronuk: when I run 'kdesudo do-release-upgrade --help' it shows me the help for kdesudo
<acheronuk> amichair: kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE"
<amichair> acheronuk: yep, that works
<acheronuk> needs to correct that in the notes
<acheronuk> if the wiki will let me. being a pain!
<amichair> acheronuk: I don't remember using qutoes with kdesudo before... maybe I'm wrong (it's not used often)
<amichair> acheronuk: but thanks for your help and the docs fix :-)
<amichair> now let's hope the upgrade goes smoothly this time ;-)
<acheronuk> I did it correctly here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ArtfulUpgrades/Kubuntu
<acheronuk> whoops
<acheronuk> and should really lnk that from the notes
<amichair> acheronuk: and from that first link... why duplicate the instructions there?
<acheronuk> some people don't need a long hand holding instructions
<acheronuk> so a briefy, start the upgrade like this is fine
<amichair> acheronuk: if it's correct :-)
<acheronuk> but I'm just tweaking that now
<amichair> acheronuk: or put the link for full instructions at the end of the short instructions
<amichair> whatever, as long as it works
<acheronuk> yes, I am tweaking. gimme 2 mins and see what you think
<amichair> acheronuk: also, in the last option (just running do-release-upgrade) is there supposed to be a sudo there?
<acheronuk> updated
<acheronuk> amichair: thanks for spotting those
<amichair> acheronuk: looks good, thanks for the quick fixes
<acheronuk> :)
<user|45192> I've updated from 17.04 to 17.10 yesterday and now i have problems with my graphic card (or driver)
<user|45192> screen is a kind of splashing and response from clicking is long, like in an old movies)
<user|45192> laptop Asus x556u
<user|45192> Does anybody have such a problem?
<clas1c> I want every user to be able only to read his partition .. and excute it... NO writing permission ... As well I want every user to be able to cd to his own directory only ...
<clas1c> chmod 750  doesn't work gives me error "," permission denied
<user|45192> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/MEw6ZU56R2yB9N3s7Yf1?signature=178fba3a99830d1caeb56b172936f2330a6841342342b7904a95c0117671d89c&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MDg1ODc5NjN9
<user|45192> i ve tried both drivers but i think that the problem is connected with plasma & or openGL. The laptop is slow responsive and have like splashing of a display
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<user|74493> Hello, I have problems with OpenGL after upgrading from 17.04 to 17.10
<user|74493> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/S64b77TkTaWQgyjqvmCZ?signature=28ecafa617404fcd4063ad3927947cf7091c320f2397ec1317bad06912e7c528&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MDg1OTAzNDl9
<user|74493> and also with logout-greeter
<user|74493> i have to do "poweroff" from terminal in order to shut down my laptop
<freakyy> hi all. tell me what u think, ubuntu or kubuntu: https://www.freakyness.de/en/2017/10/21/kubuntu-kdeplasma-or-ubuntu-gnome/ :)
<clivejo> freakyy: please don't troll in here
<freakyy> hm i dotn wanna troll?
<freakyy> hi all i have a question. im running kubuntu 17.10 but ... when i connect my headset, its recognized but .. it wont play sound from discord. i tried setting it as the default unsetting it as the default resetting it as the default, restartin discord, klicking default several times
<freakyy> nothing helped
<freakyy> when i open spotify, it works
<freakyy> spotify plays through my headset
<freakyy> if i press the volume up/down buttons i also hear the sound in my headset, but discord wont use the headset event hough, even in its settings ive set the headset as audio device
<freakyy> ah now it works. i switched to default settings
<freakyy> i mean setting, default
<freakyy> then it worked however, thanks ;D
<vrmuppalla> no notification sounds. Cannot drag the volume bar for "application sounds". But sounds do work except notifications.
<DarinMiller> vrmuppalla: Install pavucontrol-qt ( sudo apt install pavucontrol-qt ) to enable volume adjustment on Notifications.  This bug has been noted and fixed but did not land in time for 17.10.
<freakyy> hi all i have a problem. My Headset sometimes works for discord, sometimes doesnt. i wonder why? .. in gnome everything works well.
<freakyy> and it only happens for discord
<freakyy> if i specifically choose the headset as audio device it doesnt work. if i switch to default device it works for short time then stops to work. and always some scratching eg. also when i higher/lower lower the volume via the system-try volume control.
<freakyy> also, when switching between windows i get a very fast animation i think it isnt even an animation. is that normal it feels ... unsoft ;D
<anton_p> ppl, does it make sense to upgrade to 17.10 from 16.04.3?
<anton_p> "known problems" stop me
<anton_p> but i am not sure how baf they are
<anton_p> but i am not sure how bad they are
<krytarik> anton_p: There are always 'known issues' - if you're anxious just try with a Live medium (USB/DVD) if everything works for you.
<vrmuppalla> pavucontrol-qt also doesn't work to change applications volume.
<DarinMiller> vrmuppalla: Did you use the PulseAdio Volume control app found in the Multimedia menu?
<vrmuppalla> yes.
<vrmuppalla> DarinMiller: it behaves similar to the systemsettings app. Cannot move the applications volume slider.
<DarinMiller> vrmuppalla: I am not sure what else to try, pavu-qt fixed ~5  machines for me...
<TomTom> good evening, is there a way to get a console during the installation? ctrl+alt and f-keys don't show an running terminal
<DarinMiller> TomTom: From a live boot or going straight to the install menu?  Might try alt-f2 to lauch krunner and then type konsole...
<TomTom> live installer... alt+f2, does not show up krunner
<BluesKaj> TomTom, look in the kmenu for System>Konsole
<DarinMiller> TomTom: sry, try alt-spacebar  (I always remap kurnner to another keystroke so I forget the default keys).
<TomTom> did you read what I've said? I am in the installer. there is no menu, nothing
<BluesKaj> TomTom, you didn't tell us where you were in the installer, you should still be able to back to the besktopon live media
<BluesKaj> desktop rather
<BluesKaj> why don't you tell us your real issue with the installer
<BluesKaj> TomTom,^
<TomTom> I am a long time kde user   and now there is a semi fresh install required because update from 17.04 to 17.10 killed totally kde/plasma. so I am using the live CD to overwrite the current installation. the installer hangs now on "installing former packages" and I want to see what he is doing since 30min. but without console it's not possible
<BluesKaj> sounds to me like you should just start over trying to rescue in the middle of a broken install isn't easily doen
<TomTom> I want a console. this ain't windows 😎 just restarting something because I don't know it better is a bad strategy. there is network traffic, maybe he is getting oracle jdks or other "old packages". but without a freaking console nobody knows.
<TomTom> but finally there is an error message. some error during the installation of former packages... reboot. but please, what packages, and what error...
<TomTom> but finally, I got back a plasma shell and I can dig into the causes. thanks for your patience 😀
<DarinMiller> TomTom: good to hear.
<DarinMiller> TomTom: you may need to rename/remove ~/.config/plasma* files.  I had one system that threw all kinds of fits going from 17.04 to 17.10.  Removing those files and letting the Plasma recreate them fixed serveral issues.
<BluesKaj> TomTom, yeah , hitting the back button helps :-)
<TomTom> I moved the complete . config and. kde dir. did not help. and tons of other things I did.. so only the "overwrite install without formatting" was the last solution
<TomTom> but why there is no console accessible during the installation? that's quite odd
<BluesKaj> well, time to close up shop here.. later
<ratatata> hmm trying to create an install usb (32gb drive) with startup disk creator on ubuntu but i can't boot it
<ratatata> it was formatted to ext4, does that matter?
<tele> Hello World
#kubuntu 2017-10-22
<MortyTS> uh after updating plasma through backports my system doesnt boot anymore, i see the kubuntu splash screen but then it goes to black with a blinking _... what can i do?
<DarinMiller> MortyTS: are you may need to back out of backport by using ppa-purge
<kevin_> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good day everyone!
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> i'm having a weird issue with Konsole, when I clic on the terminal window, it sends weird characters to the input
<IrcsomeBot> <Silenoz> Have you ever checked the language file whether these have been fully loaded? I had a similar problem and could fix this by post-installing the language file.
<francisk> How do I update linux intel drivers, I used to have 1280x1024, but now my res. is 1024x768
<valorie> francisk: if you do alt+space and type driver
<valorie> then select Driver Manager, it will suggest any changes needed
<valorie> takes a few seconds for it to detect your system
<filippoalbertin> hi
<inspector> First time in IRC
<inspector> Do people talk here is it just a meme?
<inspector> hey?
<jimtendo> inspector: it's real.
<jimtendo> inspector: but most discussion is probably development oriented. I think orgs with money are migrating to things like Slack.
<inspector> I really like the idea of IRC but nobody I talk to uses it
<inspector> I guess I just have to be pushy
<jimtendo> inspector: I actually suspect it'll get displaced, even among the tech crowd, by protocols like Matrix.
<jimtendo> If you're using Konversation, pretty sure that'll be getting Matrix support in a few months. Unless your friends are tech-minded, I don't think you'll have much luck getting them to use IRC.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Papamatti> Hello, I need help with Kubuntu 17.10 and Kaffeine. After a system upgrade I get a error message "kaffeine.dvb: tuning failed" and "core stream error: cannot pre fill buffer". Works with 17.04. Technisat SkyStar2
<BluesKaj> Papamatti, try mpv or the real vlc which kaffeine is based on
<D0U91E> morning folks
<BluesKaj> 'Morning D0U91E, what's up ?
<D0U91E> Morning BluesKaj - just puttering with 17.10... I have a nagging issue mounting my network shares :(
<BluesKaj> NAS?
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, readyshare on netgear router has 4 usb drives connected to the router via usb hub = is that nas (I think so?)
<BluesKaj> !NAS
<D0U91E> on 17.04 the mount was //192.168.x.x/USB_Storage /media/networkstorage cifs sec=ntlm,rw,guest 0 0 in fstab
<D0U91E> that entry in fstab gives me error...mount error(112): Host is down
<Papamatti> VLC says "core stream error: cannot pre fill buffer"
<jay75> this is a disaster. 17.10. cant install anything. no dependencies met
<Papamatti> Think I will try neon...
<BluesKaj> cifs ok, then it should work with samba
<D0U91E> the package cifs-utils is ok so it should work with the router you mean?
<D0U91E> or is samba a different mount that should work?
<BluesKaj> Papamatti, did you upgrade your existiong packages on 17.04 before upgrading to 17.10 ?
<D0U91E> I never do-release-upgrade I did a completely fresh install
<D0U91E> I wanted to test the upgrade installer button - that never worked since beta 2 if I recall
<BluesKaj> yes to yo the first question D0U91E, afaik samaba can work with cifs, but  cifs appears to be a router app that runs on both windows and linux ..not sure what the problem is
<Papamatti> BluesKaj: Yes I did.
<D0U91E> LOL - I got mixed up there :)
<BluesKaj> D0U91E, personally I just have the my media server connected to my pc and I share the /media/user  with the network devices via dolphin/network/add network folder using ssh or microsoft  protocol whichever applies to the particular device ...very basic setup
<acheronuk> Papamatti: the version in Kaffiene in Kubuntu is the latest upstream release with their scanfile.dvb updates. If those updates are braking something for you, might be worth reporting a bug against not just our package, but also on bugs.kde.org
 * acheronuk calls the grammar and spelling police for that ^^^^
<BluesKaj> breaking :-)
<Papamatti> acheronuk: I have the same settings as in 17.04, and the channels already in kaffeine, it simple does not tune in the channel, it seems it is something with vlc wrong or the tv card sends no stream...
<Papamatti> I will try to use a live system and test it in it...hopefully it works.
<BluesKaj> Papamatti, is mythtv in the mix here?
<MortyTS> is it possible to break a system by installing/updating too many things simultaneously and without rebooting after important updates?
<Papamatti> Hmm no but Kodi is installed
<BluesKaj> kodi seems to play much better then some video players on my system as long as you have it setup properly in kodi/system settings
<BluesKaj> then=than
<BluesKaj> but I don't use a tv capture card for live television
<CoderEurope> Quick question - I have installed audio recordr https://imgur.com/a/WXOY2
<CoderEurope> how do I know if it actually recording~ - can I look at the cache, if so how do I do that ?
<BluesKaj> MortyTS, yes
<D0U91E> BluesKaj, if anyone needs to know the error mounting samba shares is fixed using the right option when mounting...
<D0U91E> /192.168.x.x/share /media/mountpoint cifs vers=1.0,sec=ntlm,rw,guest 0 0
<D0U91E> that is from my fstab
<D0U91E> err // not /
<CoderEurope> arbenina: howdy-hiyas-kubuntu-here o/
<CoderEurope> BluesKaj: you got the time for a kubuntu forum question ?
<kfan> UEFI compatibility
<Mrokii> Hello. I wanted to try out Catana (never used it before). On the config-screen there's a note that it will group tracks into albums by using the "album/artist" tag. Does that mean that it will automatically change my existing music-library structure (which I do not want it to do)?
<Mrokii> Sorry, I meant "Cantata".
<rohan> hi. after upgrading to kubuntu 17.10, small fonts in konsole are rendered really badly: font that used to show up white now shows very thin and in rainbow colours
<rohan> increasing the font size or changing to a "bigger" looking font is a workaround
<rohan> but I can't get "Anonymous Pro" size 11 to look good
<rohan> any particular settings I can look into to try and fix this? :)
<MortyTS> i'm unable to install amdgpu-pro driver.. any idea what to do about these errors? https://pastebin.com/NhKfPJaG
<valorie> MortyTS: how are you installing?
<valorie> the best way is using driver manager
<valorie> just alt+space and type driver
<valorie> and let it scan your system and suggest the best fit
<MortyTS> driver manager didn't suggest anything
<MortyTS> i have a radeon hd7870 and i read the amdgpu-pro is the recommended driver
<MortyTS> https://askubuntu.com/questions/815591/ubuntu-14-04-5-16-04-16-10-and-amd-graphics
<MortyTS> is this outdated advice?
<vrmuppalla> how to disable all the extra ttys except one ( I just need the first & seventh). During init days, I edited /etc/inittab getty lines.
<vrmuppalla> It saves a few secs off boot time
<valorie> MortyTS: looks pretty up-to-date if you read all the way to the bottom
<valorie> are you having some problem?
<valorie> looks like https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers is updated for artful
<dax> amdgpu-pro is only necessary in specific circumstances (if I recall correctly, OpenCL is the big one) and does not offer notable performance improvements over amdgpu.
<valorie> if you add a PPA like this however, be sure you also have installed ppapurge and know how to use it
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dax> (i.e., if amdgpu does everything you need it to, there is zero reason to use amdgpu-pro. "everything you need it to" would not include "go faster")
<valorie> dax: ++
<valorie> messing with graphics drivers is powerful dark magick
<gabrielvpc> eae
<gabrielvpc> hello guys
<kiroma> How do I describe KDE to a friend?
#kubuntu 2018-10-15
<kalikatz> from what i read so far, client krdc connects to server krfb.  is said server packaged with kubuntu 18.04?
<Dragnslcr> kalikatz- yes, the krfb package is available
<kalikatz> is it not a defalt install anymore?  (a desktop server?)
<kalikatz> i mean, i didnt see a server, and wouldnt want to install one, if one already exists.  As a long time user of "ubuntu", desktop sharing both client and server were default installs
<kalikatz> installed krfb: 20s,    Learn of the bug: 1hr,     fix the bug: 2m.   Install is easy, using curve is not
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<Dragnslcr> Heh, good job ubottu
<Dragnslcr> I haven't used krfb in a few years, so I don't really know the state of it at this point
<kalikatz> lol did i break the bot?  hehe
<Dragnslcr> It just thought you were asking about bug #1
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<kalikatz> no i wanted to access my laptop from my iphone to check on running screen.  krfb was chosen.  the said problem is that is unable to save its own settings
<kalikatz> to compress 1 hr to the time it takes you to read this.   edit the settings in the kwallet
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<dsealius> hi
<alekksander> h
#kubuntu 2018-10-16
<ktonga> hi, can I get a bit of help with 18.10? i did upgrade and now my laptop won't start
<ktonga> i just run a systemctl list-units and the problem seems to be sddm
<ktonga> sddm and gpu-manager appear in red with status failed
<IrcsomeBot> stark_sv was added by: stark_sv
<IrcsomeBot> <stark_sv> Just installed Kubuntu 18.04.1 in dual boot with windows 10.. after installation it asked for reboot... after reboot, it directly booted to win 10...it didn't show boot options for Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <stark_sv> @stark_sv, anyone??
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <stark_sv> Just installed Kubuntu 18.04.1 in dual boot with windows 10.. after installation it asked for reboot... after reboot, it directly booted to win 10...it didn't show boot options for Kubuntu
<diogenes_> stark_sv, did you create /boot/efi partition?
<IrcsomeBot> <stark_sv> yupp...
<IrcsomeBot> <stark_sv> actually no....i only created "/" "home" "swap"
<eeos> hi everybody! How do you install appimage packaged applications system wide?
<eeos> hi everybody! How do you install appimage packaged applications system wide?
<hateball> eeos: is that even possible with appimage?
<hateball> my googling doesnt give me any good information
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @stark_sv, Hi Stark!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @BluesKaj, Howdy BlueKaj!
<BluesKaj> Hi Phil Linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @stark_sv, Did you install both on a single SSD or on two separate ones? Which OS did you install first?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @hateball, Should be! Make executable. Put into a folder outside /home and link to it via kmenuedit.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @hateball, ...for each user.
<IrcsomeBot> Ivan Coronel was added by: Ivan Coronel
<eeos> hi everybody! Can you install appimage files system wide?
<IrcsomeBot> justinsure was added by: justinsure
<eeos> hi everybody! Can you install appimage files system wide?
<denza242> eeos: explain
<denza242> like so all users can use them?
<denza242> I guess (theoretically) (and I'm probably wrong/recommending something highly insecure) you could plop it into the default path?
<denza242> or perhaps make a symlink
<denza242> as i said though that's probably insecure
<denza242> eh,  doesn't seem to work
<cim209> anyone here use displayCAL?
<kalikatz> anyone run into an issue where an autostart command was issued and after reboots, the comands get run more then once?
#kubuntu 2018-10-17
<misc--> hi, how do you change the default kernel entry in grub on kubuntu 16.04? Changing GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub and running update-grub doesn't work
<TJ-> misc--: it does; but you have to use the correct syntax
<TJ-> misc--: see https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/html_node/default.html#default
<misc--> TJ-: ok, that's how I was doing it, with an index rather than menu entry name. I'll try something else
<TJ-> misc--: how was it not working?
<misc--> TJ-: it keeps defaulting to the first entry that's in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<misc--> if I run: awk -F\' '/menuentry / { print i++, $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg        # then it shows all my available kernels so I just select the index and put that in to GRUB_DEFAULT, run update-grub then reboot
<TJ-> misc--: have you checked /boot/grub/grub.cfg is being changed correctly?
<TJ-> misc--: "grep default= /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<misc--> TJ-: yeah, I can see the entries in there
<misc--> TJ-: hmm it comes back as two lines:
<misc-->    set default="${next_entry}"    set default="5"
<misc--> that's in the ${next_entry} section of grub.cfg. Else sets default=5. Hmm I don't know what $next_entry is
<N3X15> I have KDE set up to not doing anything when the lid is closed, so I can VNC into it, but if the lid is closed, I get graphics issues with flashplayer and if it reboots, it goes into a bootloop.  Any ideas?
<N3X15> Well, beyond "leave the lid open"
<TJ-> misc--: so 5 is the entry you want?
<misc--> TJ-: yes that's right
<misc--> I did... grub-editenv - set next_entry=5        # to see if that worked but that had no effect either. I'll just plug a monitor in I guess and reboot and select it from the boot up. What a pain
<TJ-> misc--: is it UEFI or BIOS based boot?
<misc--> TJ-: just BIOS
<kalikatz> how does one remove a vault. created one, 'test' copied a file, deleted the file, dont see a 'remove' or 'delete' option
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Hey guys! I am on Kubuntu 18.04 and a vpn setup by import of my university's .ovpn file does not work at all. Is there a known bug in the network manager?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> I can import but there is no reaction when I click on "connect" next to the VPN connection.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk
<hateball> Phil, is network-manager-openvpn installed ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I recall a few people mentioning vpn issues. maybe a bug here matches? https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=vpn&list_id=1555988
<hateball> I had similar issue where the network manager GUI let me change settings for things that there was no backend installed for -_-
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> network-manager-openvpn is actually not installed!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ah
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> but the gui tells everything as it should be. Imported keys and all!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> so I should install network-manager-openvpn?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> some runtime detection would be handy there!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or something that offers to install it via packagekit
<IrcsomeBot> <Aimisaim> Hey, friends....I am on Kubuntu 18.04 and I want to install opera browser on my laptop......i have tried "opera-stable" command on terminal....But its useless. Pls help me in this regard.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @Aimisaim, I recommend snap install opera!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @Aimisaim, https://snapcraft.io/opera
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, I am sure that makes sense to an IT person. However, I am not. So should I install network-manager-openvpn?
<hateball> phil, yes
<hateball> you will need that backend for the gui to actually be able to do anything
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Oh my!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Thanks guys! @hateball and @acheronuk
<hateball> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Aimisaim> @Phil Linux, Dear phil its showing following error..... snap "opera" is not available on stable for this architecture (i386) but exists on other …        architectures (amd64).
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @Aimisaim, copy and paste this line into your Konsole please:
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @Aimisaim, sudo snap install opera
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> then hit enter
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> it works, @hateball and @acheronuk ! It is really a bad bad bug that there is a GUI tool that seems to do everything without actually doing it! I love Linux and especially Kubuntu, but this is a really bad oversight!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah, the applet really should wither not show it if not installed, or offer to install it when you try to configure
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> a bit like the sharing tab in dolphin does for samba
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Exactly! How do I bring this to the attention of people who can change that? I am not in IT, so I have no github account!
<hateball> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> bugs.kde.org
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as it is an upstream code issue
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the only thing Kubuntu could do is install it by default, but that is arguably overkill
<hateball> that wiki page is a bit... old
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Wouldn't a dialog just as you described it be the best option?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, which would need to be implemented in upstream KDE source code
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, I see. Is that complicated? I honestly have no idea. Last time I coded was at school in Turbo Pascal. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not overly, but may be beyond my C++
<m_tadeu> hi...is there a way to make the fingerprint login/sudo work?
<hateball> m_tadeu: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/284
<m_tadeu> hateball: thanks...will check it out
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Hi BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> Hi Phil Linux:-)
<IrcsomeBot> Danbart was added by: Danbart
<Stabington> Giving KDE a shot. I'll probably have questions :D
<Stabington> Like, why is the cursor so strange xD
<mparillo> You can change your cursor.
<mparillo> I sudo apt update && sudo apt install -y oxygen-cursor-theme
<mparillo> Then select Oxygen Yellow (my favorite).
<mparillo> From System Settings > Workspace Theme > Cursor Theme.
<Stabington> That ain't adwatia!
<Stabington> I need a boring black cursor
<mparillo> Breeze is black by default.
<Stabington> Aight. Cursor is sorted
<IrcsomeBot> Matheus Vinicius was added by: Matheus Vinicius
<Stabington> Now, what's the deal with the hamburger menu in the top right corner on the desktop?
<Stabington> I get mostly the same options as just right-clicking
<Stabington> Oh dear. I just dragged my panel icons off screen and now they're stuck
<Stabington> And Discover seem to have crashed after running updates ._.
<Stabington> Asks me to 'dpkg --configure -a'
<acheronuk> do that. it's a bug with a fix coming soon
<IrcsomeBot> <Danbart> Help me irc
<IrcsomeBot> <Danbart> I have a error in X server
<acheronuk> Stabington: and it should only happen that once
<Stabington> Aight. Seems like those panel icons are lost forever
<IrcsomeBot> Maxim was added by: Maxim
<Stabington> Note to self: right clicking the hexchat tray icon closes the thing now
<IrcsomeBot> <Maxim> hi there … i recently installed kubuntu 18.04.1 on dell vostro laptop. after system restart i've got message, that boot device not found. looks like boot is broken. … what should i do to fix that?
<denza252> help
<denza252> how do I unhide the kate menubar
<Mrokii> denza252: Ctrl+M possibly.
<denza252> yay
<kalikatz> a couple times now the plasma-discover had to be 'killall' because it hangs. starting it back up, the password dialog this time appeared and finished. Not sure what I did diffrently, but I also noticed in the list of updates, the file sizes had not populated yet. Kubu 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> CryptoLobos was added by: CryptoLobos
<IrcsomeBot> <CryptoLobos> Does anybody know why, when my gui session is running as a regular user and I do a 'sudo -i', any gui programs started from the root command line lack some of the window styles/decorations (and thus look really old-style)?
#kubuntu 2018-10-18
<nejni-marji> Is possible to have multiple monitors with independent virtual desktops?
<someone_> Hi, I have this process "QtWebProcess" running on my Kubuntu with startup, What is this and for what ?
<valorie> someone_: that's a good question
<valorie> someone in #kde or #kde-devel might know
<valorie> my guess is that it allows the reading of webslices etc even when no browser is running
<lordievader> Good morning
<anton-johansson> Hi! When can one expect the ISO for 18.10 to be publically available?
<hateball> !cosmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) will be the 29th release of Ubuntu.  Release annoucement at https://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
<hateball> meh
<hateball> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<hateball> :|
<anton-johansson> :D
<anton-johansson> But I assume it will be like X hours after the Ubuntu 18.10 release, or something similar?
<anton-johansson> Not sure how these flows work really, I haven't been waiting on a release before. :)
<hateball> anton-johansson: usually the ISO is available for download a bit earlier than the release announcement
<hateball> anton-johansson: that said, you can if you're eager to install, just grab a daily image and go with that
<anton-johansson> Allright, thanks hateball!
<hateball> anton-johansson: granted there *could* be some bugs that arent ironed out yet...
<anton-johansson> Yeah, I'll probably wait, it's not that big of a rush. :D
<anton-johansson> Just a bit eager to set up my new office laptop (and reinstalling my old one for home-purposes) with the new release
<anton-johansson> But there's no rush! :)
<hateball> :D
<hateball> I am running beta on both work and home and no real issues
<anton-johansson> Cool cool
<hateball> nothing that wasnt there before, apart from systemd failing to start audio on my work machine
<hateball> dual monitors with plasma is still = LOL
<anton-johansson> haha is it? i rarely use anything other than the laptop screen
<anton-johansson> Anyway, I assume it will be posted here when the release is available?
<hateball> yeah, topic will be updated etc
<anton-johansson> awesome awesome
<eeos> hi everybody! How do you package a source package in snap for ubuntu? Is it possible to transform an appimage package into a snap package?
<hateball> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Howdy BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> hey Linuxophil
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Talking about snaps:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I recently realized that there is this snap "common GTK themes" to relieve the theming problem of containered apps in Ubuntu. Is there a equivalent for QT? With for instance breeze and breeze dark cointainered up?
<BluesKaj> no idea
<BluesKaj> I don't use snaps
<alrekur> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> The cosmonaut has not landed.
<acheronuk> lol
<ZeZu> Current kubuntu is being a royal pain about windows that aren't manually clicked,  IE: using scroll wheel is bouncing back and forth ... it's terribly annoying.   iirc there is a setting related to this isn't there?
* acheronuk changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu | Pastes: https://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 18.10: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-10-is-released-today/ | https://forum.kde.org, https://www.kubuntuforums.net
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu | Pastes: https://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 18.10: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-10-is-released-today/ | https://forum.kde.org, https://www.kubuntuforums.net
<alrekur> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> The cosmonaut has not landed.
<mparillo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/18.10/release/
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> @mparillo, 18.10 is official?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yes https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-18-10-is-released-today/
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> @acheronuk, 😍
<neoncontrails> Hello. I'm in livecd purgatory after changing the login window theme from kubuntu system preferences resulted in a black login screen. I'm attempting to follow some instructions for recovery, but encountering some hiccups...
<neoncontrails> The advice I'm reading says to run dpkg-reconfigure sddm, however dpkg-query says 'sddm' is not installed.
<neoncontrails> Default display manager of the current environment is gdm3, but I think that's an artifact of the Ubuntu 18.04 livecd. I'm almost positive my kubuntu environment uses sddm...
<neoncontrails> I'm not really sure how to proceed. Advice would be greatly appreciated!
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> @neoncontrails, enable Canonical partners repo from software sources then try installing sddm again
<neoncontrails> I might mention, when I googled this I noticed many people reporting this symptom had NVIDIA proprietary drivers installed, which indeed I do. Inspecting the tail of the Xorg.0.log does indeed have some fishy NVIDIA warnings like setting the device to "NULL", but not sure what that might mean
<neoncontrails> (Could post if helpful)
<neoncontrails> @IrcsomeBot: Will try this and report back. Thank you
<neoncontrails> @IrcsomeBot: Is this warning anything to be concerned about? Setting up libkscreenlocker5:amd64 (5.12.6-0ubuntu0.1) ... kscreenlocker_greet: no process found Setting up kde-config-screenlocker (5.12.6-0ubuntu0.1) ...
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> Anyone faced LAN internet bugs in new 18.10?
<neoncontrails> When booting from a livecd, what's the effect of running 'apt install ...' as root? Are those changes actually persisted to disk?
<kalikatz> can a "blank screen" be invked during screen lock?  i like to ctrl-alt-L and leave my laptop processes running. But wuld like the option to blank screen as well.
<kalikatz> neoncontrails:  i dnt think anythng is saved to a livecd.  but i could be wrong.   if its a CD, then for sure no to saving, USB, maybe
<valorie> something can only be written to the USB if you created it with "persistence"
<valorie> which most of us do not
<valorie> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<valorie> some info about that above ^^^
#kubuntu 2018-10-19
<kalikatz> i found this command to blank screeen "xset dpms force standby" can this be attached to the ctrl-alt-L that also locks the screen?
<kalikatz> fixed:  created a .desktop to point to a bash scripts with "qdbus org.kde.screensaver /ScreenSaver Lock; sleep 5; xset dpms force standby" .  removed the ctrl-alt-L bind in global keyboard shortcuts and created a custom shortcut with same said keys to run said bash script :)   i feel the power, lol
<kalikatz> according to my timestamp, that took 3hrs 20 min
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hello! If I upgrade 18.04 to 18.10 is it true that I first need to disable or remove PPA's??
<Dragnslcr> I believe it's better to disable them, yes
<Dragnslcr> Though I vaguely remember from the last time I did it that the upgrade tool will disable them for you
<fishfox> Hey take a look at this -- any ideas?  https://imgur.com/a/dPWl4at
<fishfox> Window flits across the screen
<valorie> Dragnslcr: I don't bother; the tool disables them for you
<valorie> fishfox: that's in kubuntu?
<fishfox> valorie: yes
<valorie> oops, my reply got eaten
<valorie> I've never seen that happen in Kubuntu before
<fishfox> Weird eh?
<valorie> very
<valorie> looks annoying as hell
<fishfox> It's just for that particular window type
<fishfox> The entire rest of the system is fine
<fishfox> And it doesn't happen on other Linux distros / Windows / macOS
<fishfox> So confused
<valorie> so it's either your VM software or what you are running inside it
<jacky> tfw you run `do-release-upgrade` and it just works
<jacky> some wonky stuff
<jacky> geoclue seemed to want permissions but no longer working with redshift (for the indicator)
<valorie> I just had to put in latlong again, but it instantly works
<valorie> I guess I never had geoclue
<jacky> yeah geoclue is _super_ handy if you're on the move
<jacky> I'm _usually_ home (I work from there)
<jacky> but I'd pick up and fly like once a month
<jacky> actually geoclue could even change my current timezone for me if I figured out how to do that
 * jacky will linger and set an alert if someone mentions it though
<jacky> excellent release all in all!
<valorie> I should try it for my travel laptop
<valorie> thanks for mentioning it
<jacky> https://i.imgur.com/MlLRqpW.png new feature in Latte Dock? (very nice!)
<jacky> yeah lemme see if I can pull up its page
<jacky> http://simgunz.org/projects/redshift-plasmoid/ (src: https://github.com/simgunz/redshift-plasmoid)
<valorie> thanks, jacky
<jacky> 👍
<valorie> it will be nice when we can switch to wayland and use nightshift natively
<valorie> until then, I like redshift
 * jacky looks up nightshift
<valorie> it's part of plasma
<valorie> I think
<jacky> hmm
<jacky> I can't find info on it
<valorie> it was being tested, but it was decided I think to postpone it
<valorie> probably in the notes of the plasma team meetings
<valorie> not so easy to search mail list archives though
<jacky> gotcha
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @Dragnslcr, Ok, so can I just uncheck them is Software Sources then, and recheck after upgrade - no need to remove completely? Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @jacky, Awsome! What version of Latte Dock? Where can I find it? Thanks!
<jacky> this is latte-dock 0.8.1 in cosmic (18.10)
<jacky> Anarchotoaist ^
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @jacky, Oh, ok. I just need to update from Bionic! 😃
<jacky> it's possible that it exists in kubuntu-backports ppa
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> guys I upgraded to 18.10 and have no internet now
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> it displays connected but no net.. only router homepage opens when typing any site
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> pings are always like "reply from google.com.strong.300.wr"
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> I have wifi and all things also it's ok on Windows
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> rebooted router and PC many times and no luck
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> how to create logs and report a bug?
<diogenes_> Velizar Peshev, try to remove the previous save network connection (the SSID), reboot and try to connect again.
<diogenes_> saved network*
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> okay
<IrcsomeBot> <Matheus Vinicius> spotify not avalaible and visible on store of kubuntu 18.04?
<valorie> hmmm, spotify
<valorie> !spotify
<valorie> thought not
<valorie> I doubt that there are any free applications which can use spotify's apis
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> there is a spotify snap
<valorie> aha
<valorie> so the person wasn't using discover then
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or not with the snap backend
<jacky> anyone having issues with pulseaudio post upgrade?
<jacky> I've tried reinstalling packages to no avail
<valorie> sound seems to work great
<valorie> dunno about pa in particular
<valorie> I have noticed that systemd is using a LOT of CPU
<valorie> half!
<jacky> yeah the new overlord of the PC lol
#kubuntu 2018-10-20
<outkasted> excuse me, does anyone know where to download the fix for "browser-integration failed to connect to host" bug? i am new to linux and i think i have have picked the 1 damn car i nthe lot with square wheels :(
<outkasted> hello ?
<pragmaticenigma> I recently experienced KDE's launcher crash and I no longer have a taskbar. Is there a way I can get that back up and running without logging out and back in?
<pragmaticenigma> guess it's more than the taskbar... dolphin appears to have crashed as well
<pragmaticenigma> found part of it... kstart5
<valorie> ugh, why do people leave so quickly
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> maybe their system crashed :)
<valorie> ha
<[Relic]> this is the internet they expect a response by yesterday at the latest normally
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Alexfrench> hey
<t7> hi all, how do i disable copy to clipboard whenever i highlight anything?
<t7> err perhaps i mean i dont want everything i highlight stored in the widget
<t7> got it, don't worry :)
<kinghat> if i try to print from chrome or firefox it says 'unable to add document to print job' in the print queue. i can print a test page just fine.
<kinghat> printing from PDF works fine.
<riidom> hello, if I drag a file around in dolphin it always displays a green (+) icon, whether I copy or move with holding shift or ctrl while dragging - is there a way the icon changes on keypress to distinct copying from moving?
#kubuntu 2018-10-21
<kalikatz> just did an apt install ssh  and unable to locate the banner page to edit it
<kalikatz> anyone know where the banner file is for the ssh server
<kalikatz> ... after the login?
<bugal-jackson> hello, i am having issues having the grub menu appear for dual booting purposes
<valorie> bugal-jackson: have you tried `update-grub` command?
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valorie> read more about it above
 * valorie heads to bed
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hello! I just upgraded to Cosmic from Bionic. All seems to  have gone well - except Mailspring and redshift are broken. I tried re-installing Mailspring but it is still  not working. Konsole says: mailspring … Segmentation fault (core dumped) Any idea how to get Mailspring working again? Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarchotaoist, Probably this: https://github.com/Foundry376/Mailspring/issues/1108
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok, thanks Rik, I'll look into that!
<bugal-jackson> okay I have fixed it so the GRUB menu appears on boot up. issue now is that only kubuntu appears, not my windows 10. my windows 10 still can boot, i just have to do it through bios
<IrcsomeBot> avizini was added by: avizini
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> Hello,
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> How can I use openvpn with kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> openvpn —config xyz.ovpn works fine but is there something from network manager? When i goto network manager i see an option for Automatically conntect to VPN when using ...
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> How do I use that option?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> install the package 'network-manager-openvpn' first
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> @acheronuk That is already installed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Linuxophil configured with openvpn recently. he may be better placed to say. I've never used it
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, Rik, that link had a .deb for mailspring, thanks, but another mailspring popped up in Discover. I decided to try that first. That worked! I just need to set up all my accounts again. argh! Perhaps I should give kmail another look in though?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @Anarchotaoist, or you try hiri as a snap#
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Is the one in discover a snap? if so, it won't see your configs, naturally
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarchotaoist ^
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @acheronuk, ah, ok. I did not check.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @Linuxophil, Thanks for the suggestion. I do not use office365 though.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @acheronuk, Yes, it is a snap. Will a .deb pick up my accounts saved on my computer? I did previously have a .deb.
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> ok thanks rik
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> Linuxophil Can you help me with that?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarchotaoist, I would think so
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Cool
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @avizini, I'll gladly try. Searching for this option right now.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @avizini, Can you send me a screenshot?
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> (Photo, 295x170) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/fDSkXwdm/file_10437.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> yes, i want to use this feature. automatically connect to vpn when using this network
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> it should show add connections option in network manager from where users can import a opvn config. This worked in ubuntu , u budgie, u mate
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 548x279) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/dg8fvCii/file_10438.jpg I cannot even select this option.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @avizini, You might want to do it the following way:
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> (Photo, 866x601) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/pi300M0w/file_10439.jpg weird, it shows that optionf or me but there are no vpn configs and i cant imort one
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> @Linuxophil, ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @avizini, OK. Just switched computers. Now I see what you want.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> First you need to configure a VPN. You have your ovpn file, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> and all the keys?
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> click here:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1237x946) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/emTCNz2v/file_10440.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> hell, i am such an idiot
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> then scroll all the way down and click here:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 319x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rEBhU6fi/file_10441.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> the window size was small, i didnt see that button :/
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> nvm, thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> then find the ovpn file.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @avizini, Yes, that's a known bug. and it even didn't show a scroll bar, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @avizini, Always happy to help!
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> @Linuxophil, no it shows one, i didnt notice that
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @avizini, OK. Tell me if it works now, please!
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> (Photo, 497x469) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/lRCpuveY/file_10442.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> @Linuxophil, yes it works
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> Thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> My pleasure!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Thanks Linuxophil :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @acheronuk, Always happy to help and be helped! That's the point here.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 👍
<bugal-jackson> how can i check if my linux is legacy or uefi?
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> you can isntall efibootmgr and then run efibootmgr, if its legacy then it will show an error
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> (Photo, 441x210) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ZHSOlKmG/file_10443.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> if it was legacy then after efibootmgr command it would have shown an error
<bugal-jackson> i guess this is on uefi
<bugal-jackson> no error here
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> does it give output similar to the screenshot one?
<bugal-jackson> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> yes, then its uefi installation
<bugal-jackson> that's an issue
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> :(
<bugal-jackson> my windows 10 is legacy, so to dual boot my linux should be legacy as well, correct?
<bugal-jackson> i mean i can still boot my windows 10, just doesn't appear in the grub menu
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> it should be but for example my computer supports both uefi and legacy boot together. I can install linux in uefi and win in legacy and it woould work
<bugal-jackson> would like to fix this though, don't mind re-installing, only installed this a few hours ago
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> @bugal-jackson, yes it wont show up on grub menu but it would work
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> better reinstall it, either both uefi or both legacy
<bugal-jackson> any idea how to install kubuntu in legacy?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @bugal-jackson, dumb question: Did you do sudo grub-update?
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> set boot mode to legacy by entering bios setup then reinstall it
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @bugal-jackson, You start the USB medium in legacy (not choose UEFI in boot menu).
<bugal-jackson> yea i have tried sudo-grub update
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @bugal-jackson, "sudo grub-update"
<bugal-jackson> oh oops, but yea that's what I used
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @bugal-jackson, Sorry: sudo update-grub
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> i once did this and win was legacy but ubuntu in uefi, the installer didnt detect windows neither it showed up in grub
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 794x212) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/xcXTTFtF/file_10444.jpg Should give you an output like this
<bugal-jackson> yea i did that, it doesn't find my windows
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @bugal-jackson, OK
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @bugal-jackson, Easiest is to reinstall then.
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> anyone ever tried installing an os onto usb drive?
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> I am currently running kubuntu on usb and it works well
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @avizini, Yes. several times.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Works great!
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> what about the life of usbs, did you break any of them?
<bugal-jackson> this is how my bios settings were https://i.imgur.com/DGGIFYx.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @avizini, No.
<bugal-jackson> should i change "other pci devices" to legacy?
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1058318/i-installed-ubuntu-mate-18-04-on-my-pendrive-how-can-i-maximise-the-life-of-tha
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> @bugal-jackson, try changing and see if the installr boots legacy mode
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> @bugal-jackson, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> A PCI device is any piece of computer hardware that plugs directly into a PCI slot on a computer's motherboard.
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> dunno if it includes usbs, but switching it to legacy wont do any harm'
<IrcsomeBot> FXTDelta was added by: FXTDelta
<bugal-jackson> alright
<bugal-jackson> do i need to delete my kubuntu? or just running the installer again will fix it?
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> @bugal-jackson, no, once booted just delete the partition using kde partition manager then install it
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> it should autodetect windowd this time
<bugal-jackson> i do that in kubuntu? or with my boot disc?
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> boot dicsc
<bugal-jackson> alright
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> chose try ubuntu
<bugal-jackson> okay
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @acheronuk, Yes, that worked. All my accounts loaded! 🙏
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, Cpod is broken too! Is that also an electron app? How do I update electron if so? I cannot find it in Synaptic.
<bugal-jackson> alright
<bugal-jackson> sudo update-grub now finds windows 10
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> :)
<bugal-jackson> thanks a lot
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> no problem :)
<bugal-jackson> well now my PC automatically boots to windows 10. wasn't happening before
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> so you dont see the grub menu on startup?
<bugal-jackson> nope, i just edited the /etc/default/grub too
<bugal-jackson> to make it appear as menu and stay indefinitely
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> oh, oksy
<bugal-jackson> can't set the drive as a boot option
<bugal-jackson> in bios
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> i ddint get you
<IrcsomeBot> bauchhaus was added by: bauchhaus
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Hi, I need help with broken packages in Kubuntu after an upgrade to 18.10 from 18.04
<bugal-jackson> this is an earlier screenshot but you can see it here https://i.imgur.com/DGGIFYx.jpg
<bugal-jackson> i now only have 2 boot options, the "ubuntu samsung" no longer exists. but i can still boot it in boot overrides in another tab
<bugal-jackson> wonder if i skipped a step
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> (Photo, 1280x420) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ZqrpcWMX/file_10445.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Cpod from Discover will not install, and the Cpod snap in Discover crashes when searching for a podcast. I downloaded the .deb from github and it will not launch either! 😥
<IrcsomeBot> <avizini> @bugal-jackson, if it works then dont touch it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Anarchotaoist, 3rd party proprietary app? I guess report to them if so.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @acheronuk, ok, I just filed a bug report on github. Any recommendation for another podcast app?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @avizini, maybe I should pin that ^^ 🤣
<IrcsomeBot> Pepe was added by: Pepe
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @acheronuk, Interestingly the older version of Cpod -Cumulonimbus, works fine!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @jacky, Hey Jacky, I now have latte-dock 0.8.1 in 18.10 - but I am not getting badge notifications. Do you have to enable them somehow? Thanks.
<Alexfrench> me i launch it and voilà that's all
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @Alexfrench, latte dock?
<Alexfrench> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Where did you source latte dock from? I have a psifidatos ppa.
<Alexfrench> first time i installed kubuntu on my laptop i ve made a list for available docks
<Alexfrench> then i searched it by discover application
<Alexfrench> and installed it
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> hmm, it does not show up in Discover for me. Thanks.
<Alexfrench> sorry that's what i've done really simple and i am a linux rookie you know
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok, maybe I did get it there for this time. Do the badge notifications for all your apps - or - just Kmail ( in your pic?) ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hashrack> hello
<BluesKaj> hi hashrack
<est31> new kubuntu works great
<est31> good job, folks
<bugal-jackson> hello, re-installed my kubuntu but now when i try to run kate etc/default/grub, i get an empty file instead of the text file to edit the boot behavior
<IrcsomeBot> jianfa was added by: jianfa
<bugal-jackson> i see, i just forgot the first dash on /etc/. all good
<bugal-jackson> i just ran boot-repair, it asks if my SSD is a removable disc. i gues technically it is... but do I choose yes or no?
<bugal-jackson> or does that term refer to usb drives and such
<jacky> Anarchotaoist: Not to my knowledge! I just noticed it _working_ for me. I can check for particular settings though
<jacky> It's only appeared for me for KMail however
 * ^Gecko^ just got through installing kubuntu for the first time in years
<^Gecko^> kind of a 'Do I want to switch?' kind of thing.  If I can get mIRC working okay......maybe
#kubuntu 2019-10-14
<swift110> sup
<jone73> is there any way to get ubuntu cleaner work at kubuntu 19.10 eoan?
<magic_ninja> what is the tiling script kubuntu sues
<magic_ninja> I don't know what it is, but the meta key plus arrows and behavior is fantastic
<valorie> I don't think the tiling script is specific to kubuntu, magic_ninja
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1848001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1848001 in steam (Ubuntu) "libnvidia-gl-435:i386 not installed from Ubiquity checkbox in 19.10 beta" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Great! I am looking forward to 19.10!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, and Plasma 5.17 tomorrow!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Oh! I didn't even know!!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Do you know of by planning, Plasma 5.18 will make it into Kubuntu 20.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, Yes, that is the 'Plan'. It is why we lobbied KDE to make Plasma 5.18 a Plasma LTS release so it goes well with 20.04 LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, That would be perfect indeed! Do you know of you succeeded in your lobbying?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, Opensuse, and smaller distro or 2 also wanted 5.18 to be a LTS, so we did succeed. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Congrats!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, By the way, do you listen to the BDLL-streams?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 855x371) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/s0J1tvul/file_18990.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, That makes me so happy!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, Not often. Live it is middle of the night for me. Then even edited, it is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, LOL! Long indeed. I listen to it on the commute or while doing chores. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> If there is something I need to hear, people ping me with a timestamp (sometimes)
<IrcsomeBot> <plyr0> is 5.17 dropping tomorrow?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, They do a Europe edition once in a while. Especially when they get distro maintainers from Europe to join. Like this Weekend for the leads of Manjaro.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @plyr0, Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <plyr0> whoooo!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Would you be interested in joining BDLL for a Kubuntu round?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, I don't do podcasts
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> It seems to me that it usually is very beneficial for the maintainers and the users.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Simon is Kubuntu Council. He can proxy maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Maybe someone else from the Kubuntu team?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Which Simon would that be?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I have to say that I am not a part of the BDLL Team. So I am just sharing my thoughts, not making statements on their behalf.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <plyr0> @RikMills, I was in doubt because I saw this  "But fear not! For Plasma 5.17 is undergoing its last rounds of final polish and bugfixing before the release next week...." on Nate Graham's pointieststick.com this week's post
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Seriously? But he is the Lubuntu lead.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, There is a fair bit of cross team work. When Simon fist startred on deb packaging, it was proposing fixes to Kubuntu packaing
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, But is he seriously still involved in Kubuntu development?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Not as much as he was. But he stays in touch in what is going on.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @plyr0, It will be out tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <plyr0> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/E37zeXO0/file_18991.tgs
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Maybe the benefit to Kubuntu would be bigger if someone went there who is actually involved. Use the chance for some real world feedback.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> yeah :/
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Oh, btw: May I suggest that you make the "minimize all" widged default instead of "show desktop" on the very right of the taskbar?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, echo?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, I don't understand.
<IrcsomeBot> F_Nemo was added by: F_Nemo
<IrcsomeBot> <F_Nemo> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/2eg4VnDp/file_18993.jpg I am trying to Install kubuntu.. I am waiting for 2 hours, help me
<user|222222> 22000200
<user|222222> je trouve pas kubuntu 19.10
<user|222222> cest que ubuntu
<mparillo> Kubuntu 19.10 n'est arrive pas
<mparillo> Kubuntu 19.10 va arrive 2019-10-17
<mparillo> Je pense qu'il va arriver le soir CET
<mparillo> On peut essayer avant quil va arriver (Anglais): http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/407/builds/201049/testcases
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Messieurs dames! Il faudrait mieux vraiment parler Anglais ici!
<magic_ninja> valorie, right, but I am on debian on my desktop and wanted to know which script it was
<stefano> Ciao, sono nuovo di Xubuntu, vorrei qualche informazione per installare correttamente base. L'ho scaricato ma non si avvia
<bprompt> !ubuntu-it @stefano
<mparillo> Well, to be fair, mine was more link Franglais.
<mparillo> s/link/like/
<IrcsomeBot> JENNINGS anita was added by: JENNINGS anita
#kubuntu 2019-10-15
<IrcsomeBot> Alexia VITALE was added by: Alexia VITALE
<IrcsomeBot> setiyawaneko777 was added by: setiyawaneko777
<IrcsomeBot> Saunish was added by: Saunish
<lordievader> Good morning
<pragomer> Hi. I get this error when trying to burn an ISO file to cd-r with k3b on kubuntu lts: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hfjxFZbkDh/
<pragomer> is this a know bug?
<isomari> greetings, what is the best way to upgrade kubuntu disco to eoan ermine
<lordievader> 19.10 hasn't been released, right?
<katnip`> right
<lordievader> In that case it is a bit more tricky, and not really recommended.
<IrcsomeBot> <rscholar> Pragomer: It is a known bug, K3b no longer works without elevated privileges. Look here for more info/workarounds: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit/+bug/1769848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769848 in cdrkit (Ubuntu) "wodim no longer works from non-root accounts" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<isomari> greetings, I'm trying to install kde on a fresh insallation of ubuntu 18.04. When I run sudo tasksel instal kubuntu-desktop, I get tasksel: apt-get failed (100).
<lordievader> isomari: That is the full error?
<isomari> yes
<lordievader> Can you use apt-get without issue? (For example to update your system)
<isomari> yes
<lordievader> Did you try the sugestions from https://superuser.com/questions/1280568/tasksel-apt-get-failed-100 ?
<tomreyn> isomari: use this (including the caret cahcacter) instead:   sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop^
<tomreyn> * character
<isomari> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fPkpFW4dHX/
<tomreyn> so find out why these packages are not installable and you'll make progress
<tomreyn> you probbaly removed some essential apt repositories
<tomreyn> isomari: ^
<tomreyn> apt policy software-properties-kde
<isomari> I'll try that now but I didn't remove anything. This is a virgin 18.04.3 installation.
<isomari> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sy6CZSJyRf/
<isomari> do I have to add some repositories?
<isomari> I don't normally work with the default ubuntu installation. I normally use kubunut direct.
<zacts> hello
<zacts> will Kubuntu 19.10 be released simultaneously with Ubuntu 19.10? Or might there be a delay?
<OerHeks> zacts, same day, maybe 1 minute later/sooner
<OerHeks> join #ubuntu-release-party to find out what time
<zacts> oh nice cool
<zacts> thanks
<tomreyn> isomari: oh, i missed your reply there. be sure to address me with "tomreyn" so i don't miss it. looks like your software is generally not up to date, you need to    sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade
<neoncontrails> Is there a way to bind a hotkey to toggle a particular window's visibility with KWin?
<neoncontrails> In particular I'm thinking of Yakuake/Guake-style hide/unhide with f12... that behavior, but for generic application windows
<airmen55> air force veteran all greets from aan atypical <
<airmen55> - who is now a dual national brit. a n d Hunn religeon = kubuntu
<user|86319> hey
<user|86319> i'm just need to know what is the different between ubuntu and kubuntu
<user|86319> ?
<user|86319> which one is better for beginners
<user|86319> ?
<Dragnslcr> The only difference is which desktop environment is installed by default
<Dragnslcr> You should try out both and see which one you like better
<user|86319> Thanks a lot
<ZrL> hi there, no ZFS support for Kubuntu 19.10?
<RikMills> ZrL: no. it all landed very late, with no time for us to adapt the KDE front end to the installer
<ZrL> RikMills: Thanks :)
<Dragnslcr> RikMills- so is the ZFS support the same as in 19.04?
<RikMills> Dragnslcr: depends hat you mean. the newer version of zfs-linux and other stuff gives better 'zfs support'. it is just that our installer does not allow the install that the gtk frontend does.
<RikMills> *what you mean
#kubuntu 2019-10-16
<Dragnslcr> RikMills- just making sure that the pools I have now aren't going to suddenly stop working
<IrcsomeBot> jstmee was added by: jstmee
<airmen55> tu user/c-base crewmember online now?
<airmen55> e e e Kubuntu user/c-base - crewmember?
<pragomer> Hi, got the following question: I use Kubuntu 18.04 LTS with a good nvidia card and a 1440p (wqhd) monitor. I use scaling with factor 1.2 but the fonts are a little bit too unsharp.  is there some general advice how one should deal with this issue?
<pragomer> like: better staying with "no scaling" and just increasing font size.. or are the some general tips for better font sharpness in kubuntu?
<lordievader> Good morning
<bob_> hi
<bob_> I'm looking for guidance re a bug in Kubuntu Ermine
<lordievader> The #ubuntu+1 channel is meant for discussing unreleased (K)Ubuntu versions.
<bob_> Ermine is not rleased yet
<bob_> I go to the channel you mentioned?
<bob_> apparently i heed to be registered to join
<bob_> I am a noob on irc so a bit lost with that
<bob_> i might have registered in the past but unsure about that
<bob_> I ll check my password store
<amitk58> Hi Team, do Kubuntu support ike package?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> amitk58: the vector presentation application?
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> Last thing i knew of it that it is outdated and unmentained.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @mparillo, LOL!
<isomari> greetings, how can I scale sddm? all the elements are super tiny?
<IrcsomeBot> Franzpow was added by: Franzpow
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hi! I wanted to ask a question. I upgraded Plasma to 5.15.5 yesterday on my Kubuntu 19.04 but I will upgrade to Kubuntu 19.10 when it is released. Is it still possible to upgrade to 19.10 without coming back to Plasma 5.15.4?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Franzpow, The super safe way would be to ppa-purge ppas 1st, but yes, that should work ok without, as everything in 19.10 is a newer version.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok so I should be safe. I wanted also to know if 19.10 it's shipped with plasma 5.17?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Franzpow, 5.17 was only released yesterday, long long after 19.10 version freeze, so no, 19.10 has Plasma 5.16.5 by default. … However, 5.17 will be available in our backports PPA for those who reallly want it.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh. I hope it will be avaible woth version 20.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Thank you!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 20.04 LTS should have Plasma 5.18 LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok thanks a lot
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hello guys!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Recently on my Kubuntu 18.04, amule from the repos stopped working without me doing any system changes apart from the normal updates.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Konsole output is this:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1280x247) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/DFBej5nY/file_19055.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Reboot does not help.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> According to ksys there is no instance of amule running.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> does that lockfile exist?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Yes
<lordievader> Sounds like it crashed, leaving the lockfile.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> if so, you could try removing it. seems its existance is why it thinks an amule process is already running
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> And its contents is the text "1288".
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @lordievader, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Great, it works now.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The whole output in Konsole is now this:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/b0TbJtfJ/file_19056.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Any idea how that happened and how I can prevent this from happening again?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, Without knowing why it's process went away without cleaning up, it is impossible to say.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> OK. Can you point me into the right direction for finding out? I don't have the first clue on how to start that.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Nor do I with amule to be honest
<OerHeks> looks like a tracker wrecked your amule, grinn .. the price for illegal downloads
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I'm sure it was just used for sharing linux ISOs and other free things.....
<salsa4life> ofcourse
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, It actually is. Kubuntu 18.04.3 and 19.04 chief among them! :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Thanks for your help, guys!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, fixes for that in a new install are on the way
<IrcsomeBot> <popeydc> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Perfect! I am very happy with Kubuntu! You guys of the Kubuntu team are doing a brilliant job!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, Thanks. That is ubuntu side though, as the same happens on ubuntu-mate, ubuntu, budgie etc
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I will have to decide on either Kubuntu 18.04 or 19.10 for a friends laptop who just cannot get used to Ubuntu proper. He mainly needs Chrome, Google drive and WeChat. Would you say I should play it save with 18.04 or rather play it pretty with 19.10? 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, I will thank the Ubuntu guys as well. But I feel like you need to hear it too!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, You are probably bettr asking suers with similar needs about that. My perspective is not very average!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, I will ask them as well, but it is never a bad idea to take into consideration the reasons and opinions of people with more knowledge then one's own, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I think either would be fine, but you might like to check the things like gdrive work on both.
<jubo2> Hi and thanks for the awesome free software and support
<jubo2> Ubuntu 19.10 is coming tomorrow. Any news when Kubuntu 19.10 final will be ready?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Same time as Ubuntu
<jubo2> Thanks for infor RikMills
<jubo2> A friend's laptop broke so he needs something quite soon
<jubo2> I got a couple of used spare laptops here, so I rustle a system for him
<jubo2> One of the laptops has an ok Kubuntu 19.04... Will the upgrade be available starting from 19.10.1, or is that just for LTSes?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Just LTS.
<jubo2> Ok, thanks for info RikMills
<jubo2> So I hear relative scaling is coming.. Running at full resolution does not suit my eyes, so I'm currently scaling all the fonts in system settings, but this relative scaling would be nice
<jubo2> Was it that there is some special thing to do if one wants to upgrade from LTS to non-LTS?
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @syddel could be because it is a gtk product
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> dunno, don't use FF anymore
<tomreyn> jubo2: sudo software-properties-qt --open-tab=2      and look at the option on the bottom
<IrcsomeBot> Rahul Bali was added by: Rahul Bali
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> when is the 19.10 update going live
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> it said 17th October'
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> i don't see anything yet
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Rahul Bali, Not until much later tomorrow. ISOs have only just been remade for testing, so there is a fair bit of QA to do.
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> any issues with upgrade to 19.10 if I'm using kde backports PPA ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Shouldn't be. everything is there is a version backported from Eoan, but with a ~ suffix to make apt see it as a lower version. i.e. should all uprade ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> great, thanks ;)
#kubuntu 2019-10-17
<jabber> If I install a debian package that i've downloaded off a web page is it installed differently that if I use apt-get?
<airmen55> Could some kind user walk me (71yo raf vetern-) thru how to find wifi signals and then connect to them with kubuntu.. I have been trying foe a week+ usung google etc but have found no way to get the thing to show me a list of available wlan's
<airmen55> I am a pro- democracy polit. activist who get's attacked a lot over win 10 despite use sometimes of airvpn which does not allow one ..correction: amazon does not tollerate use of vpn for example..
<airmen55> if *you* don't have interest or patience for such help - perhap others here do?
<airmen55> Of course at my desk I can take the workstation and use that (like right now-) for kubuntu on the laptop.. this does not help me when out and about..le out of the ethernet cab
<airmen55> sorry this bluetooth keyboard jumps all over the plce sometimes - back along the line of text already entered..
<airmen55> time in he usa - i
<airmen55_> thanks a load...
<airmen55_> soll ich lieber Deutsch schreiben - mem par Francaise.. is languaage the problem?
<airmen55_> wa anna takalem Arabie.. this kid from a small town in SW England spent enough time in the ME yemen for example,,.
<airmen55_> Hij Sadik ?
<airmen55_> wa anna Ragil sl Kittab..
<airmen55_> so religeonlem? I follow judaism/christianity and islam is perhaps the prob
<airmen55_> I refuse to give up on Humanity!! Basta. Punkt/Period.
<airmen55_> so back to nowtime! any help with use of wifi/wlan on kubuntu??
<airmen55_> whT ARE YOU FOLKS SO SKARED OF.. OR WHY SO SILENT.. WE HAVE A R E M A I N D E R OF D_EMOCRACY IN THE WESTERN COUNTRIES -STILL-
<airmen55_> *cosmic top - IN CLEAR*
<airmen55_>  THERE NSA AND GCHQ AND PERHAPS THE GRU AND CHINEESE SERVICES!!!
<airmen55_> s n o w d o n live!
<airmen55_> e e e lives!
<airmen55_> wow  A lot of "different" users - all called -tilde-Quassel@-varying servers etc<
<airmen55_> so if weej try and ignore the geeks and gooks - is anybody else left in the kosmos?
<airmen55_> --or in that (conceptually-) other one called     universe?
<airmen55> n oh man soooo many   u s e r s who have been all online since 9-10-19
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> airmen55, still here?
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @RikMills, How to become a beta tester
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Is there any chance of countering major bugs like wipe of windows partition automatically in a dual boot scenario
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> princeofclay: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam and keep an eye on the QATracker (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @princeofclay, Test and report the bugs you find.
<lordievader> As a general tip, get familiar with running (multiple) virtual machines.
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @lordievader, 👍🏻
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @lordievader, 👍🏻
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @lordievader, 👍🏻 👍🏻
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @RikMills, So just download and report? Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @lordievader, Yep, parallel booting consumes a lot of space
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @princeofclay, You can talk to us as well via here, or IRC or mailing lists. Bug reports are vital though
<IrcsomeBot> pvidalis was added by: pvidalis
<lordievader> RikMills, is #kubuntu-dev(el?) still a thing?
<RikMills> lordievader: IRC? #kubuntu-devel is still there
<lordievader> Cool. Perhaps that is a better channel for priceofclay to talk about bugs?
<RikMills> Not via telegram though. That is invite only
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<otomo> hi!, does Kubuntu 19.10 will be released today or it will arrive in the coming days? Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> should be today. new ISOs are just being ready to test for release
<mparillo> [09:00] [Notice] -queuebot to #ubuntu-release- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Eoan Final] has been updated (20191017)
<IrcsomeBot> hopcount was added by: hopcount
<otomo> thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Велката баце 🇧🇬> is Kubuntu 19.10 still beta?
<IrcsomeBot> <Велката баце 🇧🇬> @mparillo, Ok but cannot download from official site
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> It's not out yet
<mparillo> Correct, but you can test the current release candidate: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/407/builds/201242/testcases
<user|60142> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hello. Will I find the 19.10 release on discover, when it's out?
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Hey Guys, … Does anybody know how to prevent 'Discover' from installing a 'Plasma Addons'?   … I've installed the 'Inspiration' them for all categories (Look and Feel, Window Decoration, SDDM Theme, etc) … The issue is that Discover always says theres an update for this theme.  No matter how many times I continue to update it.  … I've tried to uninstall it, some of the addons uninstall, but some don't.  So I'm wondering If I 
<IrcsomeBot> just configure 'Discover' to ignore it?
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Kubuntu 18.04.3 with Plasma 5.12.9 from the main repositories btw.
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @zparihar, I don't now of a way in Discover itself but if you are comfortable doing so you can use apt-mark in a terminal to hold a package from being updated. It won't show updates for any packages you flag this way, which can be good and bad depending on how important they are. The syntax is `sudo apt-mark hold [package name]`
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> I'm quite familiar with apt, but I believe the source is from 'KNewStuff' and not the apt/flatpak/snap repos
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> @ericadams, I'm quite familiar with apt, but I believe the source is from 'KNewStuff' and not the apt/flatpak/snap repos
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> Ah, ok. Not something I'm familiar with.
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> @ericadams, np!
<IrcsomeBot> DZ was added by: DZ
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> How do you guys update Telegram on Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @Shreddies, It is in the repo but not the latest version. You can download and run the  Linux 64 bit binary directly or there is a flatpak or snap as well.
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> I'm running 1.5.11-1 on 19.04 and it seems to work fine.
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1184969842937327617
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-19-10-is-released-today/
<frezer-02> Still cannot updgrade from 19.04 to the newest versions using "sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop"
* Unit193 changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu | Pastes: https://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | Kubuntu 19.10: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-19-10-is-released-today/ | https://forum.kde.org, https://www.kubuntuforums.net
<tomreyn> frezer-02: this can take some days or a week, it's not enabled, yet
<frezer-02> Ok, so I will wait. Thanks for the info i was worried that something was broken with my instalation
#kubuntu 2019-10-18
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @ericadams, Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Tatt2ed> @Shreddies, ah, thought I was all broken
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup
<dddddddddddddddd>  Welcome to #kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Lol
<airmen55>  #c-base
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hey, yesterday I had the same problem as you updating from terminal to 19.10, so I did this instead. … I searched for: …  ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt_19.10.15_all.deb … So I added: … deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan main universe … After that I updated every package on Discover. Now it says that I have kubuntu 19.10. … Did I make a mistake? Will my system blow up soon? It's like I updated everything manually bu
<IrcsomeBot> wondering if I did it right..
<lordievader> Good morning
<muhaha> do-release-upgrade is not ready for 19.10 ?
<IrcsomeBot> Lucifer1989 was added by: Lucifer1989
<user|7516> Hey there! Im on the latest 19.04 release and want to upgrade to 19.10.
<user|7516> I ran sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<user|7516> But when trying to do-release-upgrade, "no new release found" message appears.
<user|7516> $ pkexec do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE
<user|7516> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<user|7516> No new release found.
<user|7516> Any ideas? Within Software Sources, under Release upgrade, Normal Releases is selected.
<RikMills> muhaha etc: do-release-upgrade only starts working when ubuntu release team decide to turn them on. often that is the same day as release, but can be a while longer
<user|7516> Thanks for your answer :). So atm the only option is to download 19.10 and do a fresh install or use the bootable image?
<ignacio_> ok
<ignacio_> ya estoy aqui
<ignacio_> ahora te tengo en ambos
<ignacio_> pues no encuentro el curriculum
<ignacio_> estara en el disco antiguo
<ignacio_> y lo tengo desconectado
<ignacio_> si me acuerdo te mando uno en papel
<ignacio_> vamos, t elo llevo
<ignacio_> si te das cuenta, estamos conectados con washington dc
<ignacio_> y eso que estamos al lado
<ignacio_> pablo,se pueden mandar archivos por aqui_
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I will upgrade from the daily builts to the official Kubuntu 19.10 now!! 😊
<OerHeks> have fun!
<RikMills> time to start on 20.04 ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, And maybe bask in the glory of a 19.10 release well done!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Just for the week end, @RikMills ! 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 😆
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> @ericadams, Use the PPA Version.  Its the latest Version - I don't think I've ever experienced stability issues.  One advantage with going with the DEB over the flatpak/snap is that you can make Phone calls from the app (admittedly, I haven't tried the snap in quite a while).
<palooka-jock> Hello all. Wondering if someone might have any ideas - I'm running Kubuntu 18.04 on a dual 30" screens. I like having zero window decorations, so I've gone into System Settings > Application Style > Window Decorations > Window Specific Overrides and added a ".*" regex which is set to no border and hides the window title bar. Most applications work seamlessly when I set them to fullscreen, but I've noticed
<palooka-jock> that terminal emulators seem to have large gaps at the bottom, and small gaps on one side. See attached screenshot https://imgur.com/gallery/6lQRLgM. The white at the bottom & left side of both screens is the gap. I mainly use urxvt when noticing this issue but it also occurs in xterm. I've just tried konsole for the first time for some time and that doesn't seem to have the same issue. Any tips?
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> @RikMills, 👍👍👍
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @zparihar, If you need the compose key or foreign language input methods, use the version from the repository.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot> <spratiox> Hello. Can you help me when i choose kubuntu from grub it boots to black screen.
<IrcsomeBot> <spratiox> I changed to quiet splash to radeon.modeset=0 but it didnt work
<IrcsomeBot> Rahul Bali was added by: Rahul Bali
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/NWRvZe0Z/file_19142.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> Im getting weird display issue with Kubuntu 19.10
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> same on ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> same on manjaro and other distros
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> wasnt having this issue on old kubuntu, ubuntu or any other distros
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> i have a Huwaie Matebook with Ryzen CPU
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> please help
<diogenes_> Rahul Bali, how often does it happen?
<BluesKaj> spratiox try just nomodeset instead of radeon.modeset=0
<BluesKaj> spratiox don't forget to run sudo update-grub after your edit
<IrcsomeBot> <spratiox> @BluesKaj, Where can i do that
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<IrcsomeBot> <spratiox> @BluesKaj, I have a radeon graphic card
<BluesKaj> no matter\
<IrcsomeBot> <spratiox> @BluesKaj, How can i open?
<IrcsomeBot> <spratiox> From recovery mode?
<BluesKaj> the vt/tty, ctl+alt+F2 to F6 if you're getting a blinking cursor on a black screen after booting
<IrcsomeBot> <spratiox> No i dont get a blinking cursor :(
<BluesKaj> what are you seeing ?
<IrcsomeBot> <spratiox> Black screen
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> @diogenes_, Everytime is scroll
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> Minimize maximize
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> It happens 6 out of 10 times
<diogenes_> Rahul Bali, with firefox only? or any application?
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> I have kubuntu 18.10 and all other distros work flawlessly
<BluesKaj> spratiox try ctl+alt+F2 anyway , you should get a terminal prompt
<IrcsomeBot> <Rahul Bali> @diogenes_, I think so, let me try and confirm
<IrcsomeBot> <spratiox> @BluesKaj, I tried but dont work
<BluesKaj> try recovery mode then
<IrcsomeBot> <spratiox> It stucks at loading initial ramdisk
<BluesKaj> spratiox read answer number 1 here , https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/257203/booting-stops-at-loading-initial-ramdisk
<IrcsomeBot> <spratiox> Nothing changed :(
<BluesKaj> spratiox I'm out of ideas, recommend you ask in #ubuntu chat
<IrcsomeBot> <spratiox> Thank you for your help 👍
<BluesKaj> sorry i couldn't help more :/
<IrcsomeBot> THAT'S ALL MY HOBBIES was added by: THAT'S ALL MY HOBBIES
<IrcsomeBot> <THAT'S ALL MY HOBBIES> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNP3tLiIpes&t=13s sub 4 sub 4 vs 4
<IrcsomeBot> <THAT'S ALL MY HOBBIES> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNP3tLiIpes&t=13s sub 4 sub 1 vs 1 2 vs 2 3 vs 3 4 vs 4 like 4 like comment 4 comment
<OerHeks> THAT'S ALL MY HOBBIES save the earth, stop spamming and go away
<IrcsomeBot> <THAT'S ALL MY HOBBIES> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNP3tLiIpes&t=13s sub 4 sub 1 vs 1 2 vs 2 3 vs 3 4 vs 4 like 4 like comment 4 comment
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) acheronuk, ahoneybun, claydoh, genii, ikonia, jussi, Mamarok, mneptok, Nalioth, ovidiu-florin, Pici, Riddell, ryanakca, shadeslayer, Tm_T, tsimpson, valorie, Unit193, yofel, dax.
<IrcsomeBot> <spratiox> @BluesKaj, I solved it after quiet splash i added nomodeset xd
<BluesKaj> spratiox glad to hear that :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <spratiox> It is problem a GPU driver problem. So i will install Amd drivers
<RikMills> OerHeks: spammer banned telegram end
<jesse__> I just installed Kubuntu, and I am blown away by how amazing the KDE apps are
<jesse__> This is so awesome!
<IrcsomeBot> dereksmiley was added by: dereksmiley
<IrcsomeBot> <dereksmiley> The URL for release notes on the news page wasn't updated, it still has the _placeholder_ URL....
<IrcsomeBot> <dereksmiley> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-19-10-is-released-today/
<IrcsomeBot> <dereksmiley> The TEXT was updated, but the URL is still placeholder'ed.
<IrcsomeBot> <dereksmiley> Not sure if this is the appropriate place to inform, but fiugred I'd tyr.
<IrcsomeBot> <dereksmiley> try*
<derek-shnosh> Hopefully not spamming... not sure if my Telegram instance is working because it crashed.
<derek-shnosh> The URL for release notes on the news page wasn't updated, it still has the _placeholder_ URL.
<dax> your telegram message came through
<derek-shnosh> Excellent, apologies for spam.
<OerHeks> https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-19-10-is-released-today/_wp_link_placeholder
<OerHeks> good spot
<OerHeks> last line: See our Release Notes for more information: https://...
<derek-shnosh> That's the one.
<derek-shnosh> I'm guessing the `dist-release` isn't functional yet? I'm on 19.04 LTS
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<OerHeks> who should we notify about this, dax?
<dax> dunno, was just pondering that myself
<dax> i'll go poke -devel and see who answers
<dax> derek-shnosh: yeah, the update manager won't offer updates to 19.10 until the Ubuntu release team is happy that release-day installations have flushed out any serious bugs. it usually doesn't take too long
<dax> (and, as a side note, 19.04 isn't an LTS, LTSes are april releases on even-numbered years)
<derek-shnosh> @dax: roger, thanks for explanation.
<dax> website is fixed now, thanks RikMills :)
<OerHeks> !cookie | derek-shnosh
<ubottu> derek-shnosh: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<derek-shnosh> Oooh, cookies!
<RikMills> no problem. thanks for letting us know
<derek-shnosh> 👍
<derek-shnosh> back to work.
<nathanielthomas> I am attempting to get a wireless connection using Netgear Nighthawk AC1900 usb adapter. Was curious if there are any drivers available for this device
<user|14466> Привет! здесь говорят по-русски?
<diogenes_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<user|14466> Спасибо
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1185271978866774016
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/thanks-to-our-sponsors/
<dr`venom> Is a clean install still the recommended way to upgrade from one version of Kubuntu to another? I'd like to upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10.
<keithzg> dr`venom: I've been doing unclean installs since 6.06, surprisingly rarely ran into problems and even then there's little that can't be fixed. That the whole install is, at the end of the day, all made up of packages means even in the worst-case scenarios you can often very selectively clean the install :)
<dr`venom> How do I upgrade, just about every tutorial says to use upgrade manager, which I can't find on Kubuntu.
<dr`venom> Is it an Ubuntu software only?
<derek-shnosh> @dr`venom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<derek-shnosh> `apt dist-upgrade` will do it once the release is published.
<derek-shnosh> @dr`venom: sorry, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EoanUpgrades/Kubuntu
<dr`venom> I guess it is not available yet since after typing 'sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop' I get the response 'No New release found.'
<derek-shnosh> Yeah it's not published yet.
<derek-shnosh> There's a note near the top of the page I most recently linked, "There may a delay of a few hrs to days between the official release announcements and the Ubuntu Release Team enabling upgrades."
<derek-shnosh> I don't know that there is an ETA or what the standard time-frame is... but there's that.
<OerHeks>  there is no upgrade path yet, use  "update-manager -c -d"  option for now, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<dr`venom> Got it, I got excited because the Kubuntu page said it was ready lol.
<derek-shnosh> There you go, seems you can _force_ it with `update-manager -c -d` as @OerHeks stated.
<OerHeks> this delay is normal; it gives us some time to check & fix, so please file a bugreport if you encounter any
<dr`venom> Cool, gracias :)
<valorie> upgrading is a different beast than installing from an ISO and a bit harder to test
<dr`venom> It makes sense, I'm just your typical computer user, I don't know much about how all this stuff works :). I just use these tools to get things done. :)
<OerHeks> prepare a fresh usb, backup data and have fun
<dr`venom> I'll wait, the baby will wake up soon, so I rather just type in something into the terminal or click upgrade somewhere. I don't want to have to reinstall apps. I was just excited is all. These small things lift the spirit even on the most boring of Fridays. haha
<dr`venom> Thank you all for the help. :)
<Leopad> anyone can help?
<Leopad> i cant upgrade my kubuntu to 19.10.
<Leopad> got message: No update available
<valorie> not yet
<valorie> might take a few days
<valorie> although you can force it if you are impatience
<valorie> Leopad: ^^^
<valorie> adding "-c -d" after sudo do-release-upgrade
<valorie> so sudo do-release-upgrade -c -d
<Leopad> ok, is there any risk doing this way?
<valorie> well, I always do a backup first
<valorie> there is always risk
<valorie> backups minimize risk, so do them
<valorie> there is risk to *not* upgrading as well, so backup, backup, backup!
<Leopad> Yes, goingo to backup everything.   thank you very much!
<OerHeks> prepare a fresh usb, backup data and have fun
<derek-shnosh> If we're being pedantic, backups minimize the end-result of a risk taken (in some cases). ;)
<OerHeks> 'who tests the backup?'
<OerHeks> really pedantic ( i often use) 'if you have no backup of your precious data, it is not important'
<valorie> OerHeks: indeed
<valorie> life is a risk, so go for it!
<derek-shnosh> Speaking of backups, time to expand my Synology.
<jubo2> Timeshift seems a nice backup. But I've never tried recovery
<jubo2> It is not in the Ubuntu repos, but a PPA
<derek-shnosh> All of my laptops/computers have separate data drives with incremental backups to my Synology which replicates to my work's data center in private storage... If OS drive goes, I can get back up and running pretty quickly without worrying about recovering local data.
#kubuntu 2019-10-19
<valorie> good ole rsync works for me
<valorie> and it's quick
<IrcsomeBot> arjun_soni was added by: arjun_soni
<IrcsomeBot> <arjun_soni> Hey guys I'm trying to upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10. But no new ubuntu release found.
<valorie> @arjun_soni - not a guy, but you will need to: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<valorie> because the upgrade switch hasn't been flipped yet for Ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @valorie, Thia
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @valorie, This
<valorie> ?
 * valorie just did a backup and upgrade earlier this evening
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @valorie, I tagged your comment and upvoted it with "This" on Telegram, you won't see tagging probably because you are on IRC
<valorie> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @valorie, 👍🏻
<valorie> I am on Tg but not right now
<valorie> I prefer IRC when possible
<IrcsomeBot> <arjun_soni> @valorie, Thanks
<valorie> you are very welcome
<valorie> have fun with it!
<valorie> I immediately added backports and got Plasma 5.17
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Kubuntu is great, but lags on my Lapc whenever I flash it on SSD
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Works excellent on USB
<valorie> well now that's weird
<valorie> flash it?
<valorie> or install it
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @valorie, Well, installing, but in Android terms, flashing is equivalent even for onboard storage
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> Kubuntu isn't designed or tested for that
<valorie> there are people who install kubuntu onto a large thumb drive with persistence, so that they can use random computers
<valorie> for instance people traveling the world
<valorie> it isn't fast though
<valorie> @princeofclay is there some reason you don't want to just install on your laptop in the usual way?
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @valorie, No
<valorie> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Btw there's a weird problem in latest LTS.
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Touch isn't detected
<valorie> well, it's 1.5 years old
<valorie> my travel lappy is touch, and it works well, and has for years
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @valorie, Ahh, so better to get 19.10?
<valorie> that's what both of my laptops are on
<valorie> personally I never advise the LTS unless stability is your most important quality
<valorie> businesses often choose the LTS
<valorie> but I'm unsure why the average person would
<valorie> upgrading every 6 months isn't difficult
<valorie> took me less than an hour
<valorie> if I had a separate $HOME I could have done a fresh install in 15 mins
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @valorie, I chose it because I'm new to Linux. And I thought the non LTS is something like Android Beta or Windows Insider Programme
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Not for serious use
<valorie> ah!
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Just for freelance testers
<valorie> our betas are that, for sure
<valorie> and it's true that although we test test test, that for the LTS our sole aim is reliability and stability
<valorie> since we have to support it for years
<valorie> whereas we can try out new things in between
<valorie> but we never put out anything without multiple rounds of testing
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> @valorie, This approach is good
<valorie> in all the years I've been running Kubuntu (over 10) I've had very few problems
<valorie> and the other users here always help me out of them, even when I caused them myself
<valorie> :-)
<Guest5636> Hi,
<Guest5636> I've got a problem with xorg ( I guess ). I was using egpu and everything was fine till it wasn't. Now I am at a point when egpu is unplugged, nvidia drivers purged yet still can't switch to native 1366x768 of a laptop scrren.
<Guest5636> Login manager starts in the correct resolution but desktop envirorment starts in insufferable 660x540.
<Guest5636> *it's 960x50
<lordievader> Egpu?
<lordievader> What graphics card are you using, and what driver are you using for it?
<Guest5636> lordievader: yup, some old nvidia plugged into adapter and connected via express card.
<Guest5636> Ah one sec.
<lordievader> Sounds complicated
<Guest5636> zotac on nv 630 driver - thou as I said - it's unplugged, nvidia drivers purged and all I want for now is to get the correct laptop resolution.
<lordievader> Right, so the laptop has an integrated (Intel?) card as well?
<Guest5636> Yes.
<lordievader> Could you pastebin the out of `sudo lspci -k` and `cat /proc/cmdline`?
<Guest5636> lordievader: will try - let me grab the other machine - typing from different laptop.
<enkeyz> hey guys: just installed from 19.04 to 19.10, and I have one small problem: the new Chromium browser(v77) doesn't respect GTK cursor theme
<enkeyz> any solution to this?
<enkeyz> Only Chromium, in VSCode it works fine
<enkeyz> (and in other GTK apps)
<Guest19615> lordievader: https://pastebin.com/tU5v2NxN
<Guest19615> ( epgu guy )
<lordievader> That looks alright
<lordievader> I get the feeling the resolution is configured somewhere, rather than auto detected. You could try what this guy has done: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=228721
<Guest5636> <3
<Guest5636> xrandr did the trick.
<Guest5636> Thanks.
<Guest5636> Still wandering why kde prevents from getting there.
<enkeyz> So looks like only Chromium from snap have GTK theme issues
<enkeyz> (just built it from source)
<enkeyz> I wonder who thought snap will be fun for 19.10, it's just awful
<ignacio_> alguien sabe como poner en marcha filezilla server?
<ignacio_> he seguido las instrucciones pero no hay manera
<ignacio_> Warning: FTP over TLS is not enabled, users cannot securely log in.
<ignacio_> este es el mensaje que recibo
<tomreyn> !es | ignacio_
<ubottu> ignacio_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tomreyn> generally, if you don't strictly depends on the ftp protocol, i would recommend using http or sftp (ssh) instead.
<Guest82927> On a board I attend someone just posted his xorg ( kubuntu 18.04 ) is running from root. Just checked mine and
<Guest82927> ps -ef|awk 'BEGIN { IGNORECASE=1 } $0 ~ /xorg/ && ! /awk/'
<Guest82927> root      1031  1029 11 13:36 tty1     00:03:04 /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/sddm/{1fa7fbc3-3ff3-4e15-a4d9-5b5a
<Guest82927> Is this normal?
<tomreyn> hmm, it runs as (my) restricted user on my 18.04 with gnome-shell
<tomreyn> Guest82927: ^ but indeed X runs as root on kubuntu 19.04 as well
<Guest82927> tomreyn: any reason for the shift from unprivileged user you know of?
<tomreyn> Guest82927: i don't know how sddm and kde work under the hood, so can't really comment.
<tomreyn> also, i'd just assume that kubuntu's X always ran as root and it's just not shifted to a restricted user configuration, yet (so i don't see a move from restricted back to root, as your question seems to suggest).
<Guest82927> Maybe so. Thanks for input.
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> This is offtopic guys, but is MX Linux rigging to top position?
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Its definitely Top 25,but no. 1 seems a huge stretch.
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> If its really at the top, what Kubuntu can include from it to increase users
<tomreyn> princeofclay: yes, this is off-topic, as you seem to know well, so this discussion doesn't seem to belong here.
<tomreyn> (maybe it's ok on the forums?)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hello! The Kubuntu website says upgrade to 19.10 from 19.04 is available. Running the command says 'no update release'. Third party info says update until 1 St point release!? ???
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Anarchotaoist, Where does it say it is available?
<OerHeks> iso's are available..
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Upgrading from 19.04 … Detailed upgrade instructions can be found here: [Kubuntu 19.04 to 19.10 Upgrade](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu)
<OerHeks>  there is no upgrade path yet, use  "update-manager -c -d"  option for now, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseNotes
<OerHeks> or you beter wait a few days, tuesday maybe
<xbfrog> what happens tue?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The announce,ents and release notes point to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EoanUpgrades/Kubuntu
<OerHeks> this delay is normal, for years, it gives us some time to detect upgrade issues, so please report any!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @RikMills, Which says: "There may a delay of a few hrs to days between the official release announcements and the Ubuntu Release Team enabling upgrades."
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> No-where does it say upgrades are available NOW
<OerHeks> omgubuntu ( and others) should be more clear about this..
<BluesKaj> if you want to upgrade by the cli just run sudo do-release-upgrade -d , since the package manager is obviously mucked up
<BluesKaj> make sure to update and upgrade the existing 19.04 packages first tho
<tomreyn> and probably to ppa-purge all PPAs which could get in the way, and to run apt-forktracer.
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, what's apt-forktracer ?
<tomreyn> !info apt-forktracer
<ubottu> apt-forktracer (source: apt-forktracer): utility for tracking non-official package versions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5 (bionic), package size 21 kB, installed size 122 kB
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: it's similar to what the foreign_packages wrapper script (around apt-show-versions) at https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts/#foreign_packages does, but it's included in ubuntu, and usually good enough, so i'm rather recommending this for now.
<BluesKaj> I see
<BluesKaj> thanks
<tomreyn> it's all about detecting packages and package versions which apt doesn't know how to handle, and which have no tested upgrade paths
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Franzpow, Can someone please answer me? Thank you
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: maybe you know the answer to a question raised by soemone else here earlier (which i couldn't answer): why does Xorg on kubuntu run as root when some of the other falvours have it running as a restricted user?
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, no idea
<tomreyn> Franzpow: it's okay to repeat your question occasionally, such as after 8 hours.
<tomreyn> i'll help, but it was cut off:
<tomreyn> <Franzpow> Hey, yesterday I had the same problem as you updating from terminal to 19.10, so I did this instead. … I searched for: …  ubuntu-release-upgrader-qt_19.10.15_all.deb … So I added: … deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu eoan main universe … After that I updated every package on Discover. Now it says that I have kubuntu 19.10. … Did I make a mistake? Will my system blow up soon? It's like I updated everything manually bu
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: ok, i assume it's probably just not possible kde-wise, yet
<tomreyn> (but i'm really clueless there, too)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @tomreyn> <Franzpow, I just wrote this yesterday more than 24hrs ago but I did not receive an answer.. So I asked here another time (now)
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, I used to do some Xorg.conf editing back in the day when ATI gpus required it, but that was a long time ago
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> This is the missing part  … "Did I make a mistake? Will my system blow up soon? It's like I updated everything manually but I am wondering if I did it right.."
<tomreyn> Franzpow: cool. i'm just saying it's good to repeat the question occasionally since people join and leave. 19.10 upgrades are not supported, yet.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @tomreyn, Oh ok I did not understand properly what you were saying
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: autoconfiguration was really a great improvement.
<tomreyn> Franzpow: no worries ;)
<tomreyn> Franzpow: so the way you upgraded is not how it should be done. it may still have worked out okay but there's a good chance your system configuration differs from a fresh 19.10 installation now in ways beyond the changes you made on purpose. it may be desirable to backup and do a fresh installation sometime in the not so distant future.
<tomreyn> Franzpow: is there an immediate error situation you're trying to solve now?
<lh_> 12312312312
<lh_> Хорошо живет на свете винипух)
<BluesKaj> !ru | lh_
<ubottu> lh_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @tomreyn, Fortunately no. It's working right now.. I am still testing it.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Someone suggested me this on AskUbuntu: … sudo apt -f install
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I did that and uninstalled some packages
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> clockwise and counterclockwise rotation are reversed in the KDE Display Settings Module. where to report this?
<cybercrypto> hi there, is the upgrade path from kubuntu 19.04 to 19.10 already release? (I meant upgrade without forcing it).
<cybercrypto> so far, the release-update is returning 'no new release found'
<tomreyn> cybercrypto: upgrades to 19.10 are not enabled, yet.
<tomreyn> alias check19.10="wget -qO- http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release | grep -q '^Dist: eoan$' && echo 'Upgrade to 19.10 is now available' || echo 'Upgrade to 19.10 is not available, yet.'
<tomreyn> then run: check19.10
<tomreyn> !bug | bauchhaus
<ubottu> bauchhaus: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> Franzpow: you should probably ensure that all apt sources at /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*} are now pointing to 19.10, then:  apt update; apt -f install; apt upgrade; apt full-upgrade
<blender_starter> Hi, i have installed Kubuntu with nvidia drivers
<blender_starter> Drivers are installed but not in use
<blender_starter> What to do?
<blender_starter> Thanks in advance
<tomreyn> how did you install them?
<blender_starter> When installing a checked install proprietary drivers
<blender_starter> Then i removed them (because they were not working) and installed again
<tomreyn> i see. whihc kubuntu version did you install?
<blender_starter> 19.10
<tomreyn> when you reinstalled them, how did you reinstall them?
<blender_starter> Sudo Ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<tomreyn> hmm, okay, i'd expected this ti work. did you reboot afterwards?
<blender_starter> When i run glxgears i get only 60fps
<blender_starter> Yes
<tomreyn> which graphics card is it?
<blender_5d> I disconnected
<blender_5d> Did you ask anything?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> which graphics card is it?
<OerHeks> hi blender_5d did you ask anything?
<blender_5d> Geforce gt 1030
<tomreyn> i'm not really into nvidia but if that's a new one you might need to resort to the "ubuntu-drivers" PPA
<blender_5d> How?
<tomreyn> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+index
<blender_5d> Yeah but with which command?
<blender_5d> Sorry i am newbie
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @tomreyn, I have 4 files.list how I check if they point to 19.10?
<tomreyn> blender_5d: you may be new, but you can read, the page i pointed oyu to explains
<blender_5d> Thanks i havent noticed
<blender_5d> Ill try
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> (Photo, 732x352) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/D6N0OxhH/file_19196.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> This is what I have in the folder
<tomreyn> Franzpow: 19.10 is known as "eoan", 19.04 is known as "disco". if you see "disco" in there, replace it by "eoan". my motivation to support you with this is limited because you picked an upgrade path (editing some apt sources, not using what's recommended in all (official) documentation) is unsupported
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I know but I really was unaware of this... I just thought that I had to download these updates to upgrade my Kubuntu with the official way. It was My error but I am new to this and I was not able to understand properly the instructions
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Now I will proceed to replace disco with eoan
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Thank you
<tomreyn> you're welcome, good luck. and don't forget about the reamining tasks afterwards:
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Franzpow: you should probably ensure that all apt sources at /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*} are now pointing to 19.10, then:  apt update; apt -f install; apt upgrade; apt full-upgrade
<tomreyn> it is possible that    "apt update" will already print warnings and errors, usually this is because third party apt repositories do not support the new release, yet. you can comment those apt source out and retry them in a wek or two.
<tomreyn> *week
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @tomreyn> <tomreyn, Yes I won't forget it. Ubuntu it's awesome, it's like being aware of everything happens inside an OS for the first time. Thank you and to all the community
<tomreyn> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It makes me want to replace windows 10 on all my devices with Ubuntu
<evgeny> hi.. can you give me advice please? when i load Kubuntu 18.04, there is Discover manages starts up. i do not configure it. i can not find out, where is set up of this.
<evgeny> it's good for my system if i run in Konsole sudo apt-get dist-upgrade? Someone recommends me run it
<tomreyn> evgeny: i had difficulties understanding your first questions. maybe you can rephrase it in some short sentences?
<evgeny> tomreyn Hi. Every time i boot my system, there is opens Discover manager, how to disable this startup?
<tomreyn> about your second question: unless you have manually edited /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*} to point your apt sources to a different (k)ubuntu release, or have third party repositories configured which will upgrade software to newer releases, it is always safe to run    sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> evgeny: i think that if you close "discover" before you log off / shutdown it will not start up automatically upon login (unless there are pending updates)
<evgeny> thank you :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @tomreyn, I think I replaced correctly all the repositories but for now I have 0 updates to do.
<ohallot> Hello community.. I tried command "do-release-upgrade" to update my kubuntu but it returns "no upgrade available". Am I missing something? Is this command still supported? Thanks!
<tomreyn> IrcsomeBot: good, that's all you could do for now, i guess.
<tomreyn> Franzpow: ^
 * ohallot wants to upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10
<tomreyn> ohallot: upgrades to 19.10 are not enabled, yet
<tomreyn> wait a couple days, keep trying. the command is correct, but add -c
<tomreyn> (if you only want to check)
<tomreyn> alternatively you can set this alias    alias check19.10="wget -qO- http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release | grep -q '^Dist: eoan$' && echo 'Upgrade to 19.10 is now available' || echo 'Upgrade to 19.10 is not available, yet.'"
<tomreyn> and then run    check19.10
<ohallot> tomreyn Thanks for the answer. !
<tomreyn> you're welcome!
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @tomreyn, Ok thanks!
<cybercrypto> tomreyn: thanks for the info. Do you know how long the upgrade is delayed, normally?
<tomreyn> cybercrypto: usually less than a week.
<tomreyn> Franzpow: you, too, are welcome!
<cybercrypto> tomreyn: that sounds grat, thank you.
<tomreyn> cybercrypto: :) pleasure. it's nice when people have some patience.
<danila> Hello?
<danila> Can anyone help me with some audio input problems? :)
<tomreyn> !ask | hi danila, please
<ubottu> hi danila, please: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> both ubottu and i are bad at debugging audio, though, i hope someone else can help
<danila> Okay. So I just installed Kubuntu 19.10 and found out that no audio input devices are detected. My sound card is Xonar DG which kind of makes it tricky to figure out. Everything worked fine on Ubuntu 19.04, though
<tomreyn> that's a CMI8786 chipset, driver is snd-oxygen
<danila> Yep, it's selected for audio output and works just fine. But Audio Volume Settings don't display any input devices at all
<tomreyn> does    cat /proc/asound/cards    list multiple cards?
<danila> Yes. 3 items:
<danila>  0 [DG             ]: CMI8786 - Xonar DG
<tomreyn> sometimes sound chipsets / their drivers interfere with each other. but this is a far fetched guess really. i don't think i can help.
<danila>                       C-Media Oxygen HD Audio at 0xc100, irq 18
<danila>  1 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH
<danila>                       HDA Intel PCH at 0xf7210000 irq 33
<danila>  2 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<tomreyn> !paste | danila
<ubottu> danila: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> ubuntu: tell danila about sound
<tomreyn> ubottu: tell danila about sound
<ubottu> danila, please see my private message
<tomreyn> that's all the two of us know.
<danila> I see. Thank you
<jordila> hi there Kubuntistas ... coming from XFCE lands... aiming at KDEneon taste: a KDE newbie glad to be here for the fest time, here. Am i in the right do you know if there is a specific KDEneon chat room ?
<bprompt> I don't know for one
<dax> #kde-neon, but that's more of a development channel not a support one (see its /topic)
<jordila> nice to know
#kubuntu 2019-10-20
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Fwd from princeofclay: https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2019/10/18/meet-the-linux-desktop-that-will-blow-away-windows-10-and-macos-in-2020/#3dcd43045c9a
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Shared because I found
<IrcsomeBot> <princeofclay> Nothing against Kubuntu
<airmen55> Hi all - and a very good morning/evening/*.* from Berlin Berlin
<airmen55_> whats the trick to get to actually work
<airmen55_> eh kradio...
<otsheln1k> Good afternoon. I have a question.
<otsheln1k> What do you think about performance if you install your OS on a laptop?
<otsheln1k> System characteristics:
<otsheln1k> - Processor: Intel Atom inside (Cores: 4, Frequency: 1.2)
<otsheln1k> System characteristics:
<otsheln1k> - Processor: Intel Atom inside (Cores: 4, Frequency: 1.2)
<otsheln1k> - RAM: 4 gigabytes (type: DDR3)
<otsheln1k> KDE is rumored to require a lot of computer resources.
<ubuking> otsheln1k do you want to use kde?
<ubuking> I would recommend you
<ubuking> lubuntu or xubuntu
<otsheln1k> Unfortunately, I do not allow you to install lubuntu
<otsheln1k> I beg your pardon. I don't speak much English.
<otsheln1k> I installed xubuntu. But it behaves very strangely on my laptop
<otsheln1k> Does Kubuntu support Mate or XFCE shell?
<tomreyn> !flavors | otsheln1k
<ubottu> otsheln1k: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tomreyn> Kubuntu for KDE, Ubuntu Mate for Mate, Xubuntu for XFCE.
<tomreyn> this channel is about kubuntu
<otsheln1k> I'm just curious
<tomreyn> !ru | otsheln1k: in case you prefer support in russian
<ubottu> otsheln1k: in case you prefer support in russian: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<IrcsomeBot> <spratiox> (Photo, 444x391) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/M6zMbKlP/file_19205.jpg Hello brightness bar is gone and i cant change brightness anyone help?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<gianni_> ciao
<gianni_> !list
<ubottu> gianni_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hi. I am asking you this question, but it's not an Issue I experienced on Kubuntu. … Do you have some advices to reduce memory usage on Kubuntu? When I start my pc there are at least 800-900Mb of RAM used by processes and services. How can I reduce this number?
<tomreyn> Franzpow: if that's not an issue you experience on kubuntu, then why do you ask it here?
<tomreyn> i don't think there's much you can do about the basic RAM requirements, this is basically normal for a current desktop system. ubuntu's system requirements are 4 GB minimum, i guess you could say the same for kubuntu (but have not checked what is actually written about this - you probably should)
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @tomreyn, I thought that someone could help me here. I have 4GBs of RAM on my quadcore Celeron and Ubuntu requires - at least on my system - more 300mb of RAM
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I think that Kubuntu is lighter, in fact, it works better and it's smoother on my notebook than Ubuntu
<tomreyn> the kernel takes some hundred MB, then you have the graphical desktop and services, and if ram is 'shared' with a GPU then it also takes another few hundred MB
<tomreyn> so you basically end up with 1 GB allocated without running anything. this may be a little less on kubuntu than on ubuntu, but probably not thaaat much
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I understand. I have integrated graphics.. So may be the case. … Personally I switched to kubuntu because Plasma Runs smoother on my desktop thank GNOME
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Btw are Updates to 19.10 still not avaible? I  see nothing on discover When I check for new updates
<tomreyn> cool. i'm not sure which versions you tried but gnome-shell in 18.04 has some performance issues, those are more contained in 19.10, but even then kubuntu may still have a smaller footprint.
<tomreyn> you can set this alias    alias check19.10="wget -qO- http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release | grep -q '^Dist: eoan$' && echo 'Upgrade to 19.10 is now available' || echo 'Upgrade to 19.10 is not available, yet.'"
<tomreyn> and then run    check19.10
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @tomreyn, I used Ubuntu 19.04 then I switched to Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @tomreyn, I am talking about security updates and program updates. I have already updated to 19.10 from 19.04. Is this command for that?
<tomreyn> upgrades to 19.10 are not available, yet, but will be enabled soon. maybe just try again in a week
<tomreyn> the command i just posted is for checking whether the 19.10 upgrade is available, yet
<tomreyn> you can also run this:  do-release-upgrade -c
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Oh ok. I was asking, instead, if there are updates available right now to packages etc.. Because I am worried that I cannot see any update on discover. Maybe you remember that I updated to 19.10 version 'not in the right way' so I was wondering if everything was fine adding the right repos.
<tomreyn> you can run this and post the url, so we can check together: sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> this collects some information from apt, but does not actually change anything
<tomreyn> Franzpow: ^
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, what's the problem with the 19.10 sources ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> thank you! I will check it in a whike
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: none in general, but maybe on Franzpow's system since they edited sources.list manually to "upgrade" from 19.04 to 19.10, if i recall correctly.
<tomreyn> also ppa's and other 3rd party repos may need massaging
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, I sed'd my sources.list to focal then updated and upgraded, and changed my/etc/hosts and hostnames files
<BluesKaj> that method has become a habit since joining "Kubuntu Testers"
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Franzpow, Updates have a mandatory 7 days minimum in the proposed pocket for validation, so you won't see many allowed through for a while after 19.10 release
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @RikMills, Oh I understand.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @tomreyn> you can run this and post the url, so we can check together: sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2, https://termbin.com/d49f
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> this was the result
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: that's probably fine someone willing to do testing like you, and especially so during early development of a new release where the 'upgrade' introduces basically no differences. but i guess we don't recommend editing sources.list for the average user, or they'll miss / loose the secret sauce that comes with do-release-upgrade's
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @tomreyn, The secret Sauce? 😳
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Now I am curious. I never Updated ubuntu, this is the first time I did it
<tomreyn> Franzpow: do-release-upgrader downloads some scripts from the web when it carries out the upgrade. these scripts are suually for cleaning up the mess when you have changes such as switching from unity to gnome-shell as the default desktop.
<tomreyn> about what you posted to termbin.com: have a look at it, there are warnings in it
<tomreyn> which tell you what needs to be done
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @tomreyn, I don't understand what to do. When I click on this link there's a bug on telegram desktop that opens wine browser endlessly and I am forced  to use the task manager.  … If I copy the link on my browser I see the home page of termbin. I don't know what to do, I also opened the file that I posted here to you and there are a lot of errors that I don't know what they mean..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am sorry for my ignorance
<tomreyn> on the phone, bbl
<OerHeks> telegram .. wine.. oh boy
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am not using windows version, wine keeps popping up whenever I click on a link on the telegram that
<OerHeks> that prop telegram runs on wine, and i have no clue about wine
<tomreyn> Franzpow: you can install an irc client and come here directly if you like.
<tomreyn> we're on irc.freenode.net in channek #kubuntu
<tomreyn> *channeL
<tomreyn> the link you posted is this https://termbin.com/d49f
<tomreyn> it's short, you can just type it into another web browser if it helps.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @tomreyn, I have no problems to open this one. It is this one:* … http://termbin.com … to give me problems
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @tomreyn, Yep, I have no idea on what to do. Btw I will join you on IRC
<tomreyn> well that's their homepage, not the link you posted.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yeah. That's the homepage I know
<tomreyn> so look at https://termbin.com/d49f with the /d49f in the end
<Franzo> I opened it on my browser and I can see a bunch of errors that  I can not understand
<Franzo> Because I am a noob here
<tomreyn> those "W: ..." lines are warnings, you need to make all of them go away
<tomreyn> to do so, you need to sudoedit the file at /etc/apt/sources.list
<tomreyn> this file defines where apt, the software installer / updater, gets its updates from
<Franzo> Oh. Maybe I understand. I will try to edit it
<tomreyn> these warnings are about repetitions in your configuration file. apparently there are the same entries in lines 36 and 60 of this file, for example
<tomreyn> W: L'obiettivo Packages (partner/binary-amd64/Packages) è configurato molteplici volte in /etc/apt/sources.list:36 e /etc/apt/sources.list:60
<tomreyn> ^ this says so at least
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Maybe I made some errors yesterday trying to configure repositories
<tomreyn> other warnings messages refer to other lines, so make sure you go through all of this file and end up with out duplicates. or you could just overwrite all of what you have by a fresh copy of the file:
<tomreyn> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<IrcsomeBot> FrankGroer was added by: FrankGroer
<tomreyn> i'm not sure how up to date this is but here's a kubuntu (graphical interface) way to managing this sources.list file: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tomreyn> but actually editing the file is probably the better approach, the GUI may not be able to remove all of the duplicates.
<Franzo> I opened sources.list But I don't find duplicates. I am sorry I am not able to do this
<tomreyn> Franzo: you got the line numbers in those messages, have you tried to compare those line pairs?
<tomreyn> also welcome to irc
<tomreyn> your other option remains to make backups (you need to do this anyways) and to install a fresh copy.
<Franzo> I solved the warnings. Now there are the other errors. How to solve them?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I solved the W... lines of the file
<Franzo> Now I need to solve the other errors written there
<tomreyn> Franzo: can you post the output again?
<tomreyn> export LANG=C; sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> the "export LANG=C" makes it so it's in english
<tomreyn> Franzo: also, please mentioned my nickname more when responding, so i dont miss it so easily.
<crydotsnake-M> What is the next update version after Kubuntu 19.04?.
<crydotsnake-M> I mean when the support ends for Kubuntu 19.04
<tomreyn> crydotsnake-M: 19.10 is the next version, and the version you'll need to upgrade to.
<tomreyn> upgrades to 19.10 are not supported, yet, but will be in a couple days or a week. keep trying.
<crydotsnake-M> Okay! :)
<OerHeks> 19.04 + 9 months
<crydotsnake-M> How do i know when i can upgrade from 19.04 to 19.10?
<OerHeks> you will know, when the update path is in your update dialog
<nms> do-release-upgrade
<crydotsnake-M> `sudo apt release-upgrade` ?
<nms> do-release-upgrade
<nms> sudo apt update
<nms> sudo apt uprade
<nms> sudo apt upgrade
<nms> sudo  apt do-release-upgrade
<nms> ignore uprade line
<Franzo> Tomreyn: Here we go
<Franzo> https://termbin.com/wqs7
<crydotsnake-M> No new ubuntu versions found at the moment.
<tomreyn> Franzo: sorry, this time i just got sidetracked
<tomreyn> Franzo: so this looks a lot better already
<tomreyn> Franzo: you are now mixing apt mirrors from different countries still, though
<tomreyn> you probably want use ONE of it.archive.ubuntu.com and cz.archive.ubuntu.com, not both.
<tomreyn> so pick one of the two and remove all references to it off your sources.list file.
<Franzo> Oh.. so I have to edit it in /var/lib/dpkg ?
<Franzo> ah ok in sources.list
<tomreyn> same file you edited previously
<Franzo> Maybe I can edit with muon manager
<Franzo> because I saw an option where you can set the preferred selver
<Franzo> *Server
<Franzo> am I right?
<tomreyn> Franzo: yes and no. this GUI works fine when you start with a default / clean sources.list. but that's not what you have.
<Franzo> Tomreyn: so I am deleting all the references to cz server on sources.list
<tomreyn> Franzo: makes sense to me, since you appear to be in italy.
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<Zoohouse> I'm having trouble with my korgenize... I want to connect to my google account but I have 2 factor auth. When I login to my account and am prompted to insert my yubi key, it doesn't work. Is there a way to fix this?
<Franzo> Tomreyn: now I have this: https://termbin.com/5dtk
<tomreyn> Franzo: much better, but you're still missing eoan-security and eoan-updates. you can use the GUI to add those
<Franzo> tomreyn: I see that on discover these updates are activated
<Franzo> How can I activate them? Do I have to add the repository manually?
<Zoohouse> Nevermind, I just figured out if you leave the auth windo open long enough it will fail which causes google to ask if you want to auth with another method. I choose another method and it works now.
<tomreyn> Franzo: disable them on discover, close discover, open discover, enable them on discover.
<tomreyn> then close discover, then run: export LANG=C; sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> Franzo: any luck?
<tomreyn> you need to get this working, or you'll not get bug fixes and, more importantly, security patches
<Franzo> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/n9ch
<Franzo> It's like before
<Franzo> I did all as you said
<tomreyn> Franzo: oh its already configured, sorry, i must have missed it. so this looks fine
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Tomreyn: oh ok so what are those errors?
<tomreyn> Franzpow: which errors are you referring to?
<tomreyn> the output you last posted did not show any errors nor warnings
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Franzo, Oh, I believed that those numbers were referring to errors
<tomreyn> no, that's just informative output from the commands you were running
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Ok, Thank you!
<anonymous_> b
<Vieira> Hi, could you help me how to find the intel graphic card repository, i need to update the driver, but there is no repository and i don't now where to find it
<valorie> Vieira: run ubuntu-drivers and it will find the driver you need
<valorie> easiest way to do that is in krunner: alt+space
<valorie> or alt+ F4
<valorie> err, alt + f2
<valorie> sorry
<Vieira> its a 3rd generation intel driver, but iI don't find any updated driver
<valorie> f4 closes the window
<valorie> I found this in askubuntu: The Intel graphics driver is part of the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver package, which is installed on all Ubuntu systems by default. And since it isn't a proprietary driver package, it doesn't show up in jockey (aka the Hardware Drivers application).
<valorie> no longer called jockey afaik
<tomreyn> there won't be updates for it, other than !LTSE
<tomreyn> and on newer kubuntu releases, of course
<tomreyn> rather focus on what's not working and try to fix / work around it
<valorie> another suggestion is to install mesa-utils
<valorie> however I think that is installed by default
<valorie> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Vieira> i have tried to update by the default repository, but it says that its a broken package
<Vieira> its missing some dependencies
<tomreyn> what would "update by the default repository" look like, in a command line, if you can tell?
<Vieira> xorg-video-abi23 and xserver-xorg-core
<Vieira> are the missing dependecies
<tomreyn> i think you did something nasty, installed a package from ... somewhere
<tomreyn> you can gather some info on apt's state and share it with us:
<Vieira> i didn't have any unofficial repository
<tomreyn> sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<Vieira> what really bothers me is that the intel repository is said as insecure
<Vieira> the xorg repository i mean
<tomreyn> which "xorg repositor" would that be?
<tomreyn> +y
<Vieira> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/intel-graphics-updates/ubuntu bionic InRelease
<Vieira> its said that updating form this repository its not safe
<Vieira> and that there is no file released there
<tomreyn> <Vieira> i didn't have any unofficial repository
<tomreyn> Vieira: which kubuntu version are you running?
<Vieira> kubuntu
<Vieira> 18.04 lts
<Vieira> with the kde-plasma, as you have guessed
<OerHeks> that 3rd gen intel uses opengl 2.1, pretty old
<Vieira> indeed
<Vieira> have the intel abandoned the 3rd generation drivers at all?
